#kubuntu 2005-10-24
<kkathman> unsurreal: if you dont like KDE why are you in this channel then?  YOu should be in ubuntu :)
<nozzbozza> help!
<qos> hey guys ... i am searching an secure ftp server WITH an nice GUI ... ?
* kkathman throws nozzbozza a life preserver
<nozzbozza> Hi, trying to setuo NIC - sis900 any help please?
<unsurreal> wats the problem
<unsurreal> i think ive got the same one and i dont have trouble
<nozzbozza> Hi unsurreal, are you talking to me?
<unsurreal> yea
<nozzbozza> Cool, thanks.  I have MSI notebook with built-in SIS900 series NIC.  lspci | grep 900 shows it's detected but it doesn't function with niether static nor dynamic IP address.  Any ideas please?
<kevman> I just installed the kwin-baghira theme in Breezy, but its not listed under Themes in Theme Manager
<raphink> it's not a theme
<raphink> it's a style + windows decoration
<kevman> Oh... So how do I use it/
<raphink> so you'll find it listed in both
<raphink> you can set the windows decoration with it
<raphink> and the style ;)
<raphink> separately
<chavo> then you can save that as a theme
<raphink> maybe
<raphink> never used themes ;)
<raphink> I set all the things separately
<raphink> I think themes have icons too, though
<raphink> and baghira has no icon theme
<kevman> I onlt see the "baghira" style theme...
<raphink> kevman: there's also a baghira entry in windows decorations
<chavo> baghira isnt a theme, you said it yourself
<raphink> yes
<chavo> but there are some osxish icon themes
<raphink> yes
<raphink> baghira is great with other kinds of icons
<raphink> I use it with crystal clear or nuovext
<raphink> and I love it :)
<kevman> Ohh, this is cool.
<chavo> nuovext is my favorite at the moment also
<raphink> it used to be
<chavo> goes with just about anything
<raphink> I just switched to crystal clear
<raphink> I love it
<raphink> except that I just saw that there are these Linspire signs all aroun
<raphink> around
<raphink> and I don't like that
<raphink> nuovext is surely a great icon set :)
<_goxy> #list
<b44a> i  used hoary and did a dist-upgrade, but the machine crashed during the procedure
<raphink>  /list
<raphink> sudo apt-get -f install
<raphink> b44a: that will repair your db
<raphink> finish the current installs if needed
<b44a> i did that
<raphink> what did you get?
<b44a> but a lot of packages are missing
<b44a> it installed a few
<raphink> then run
<b44a> but i don't have x for example
<raphink> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<raphink> then
<raphink> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<The_Vox> well, that was a failure...anybody gotten the tilt wheel on a MS mouse working on breezy yet?
<raphink> no MS mouse here :s
<The_Vox> raphink: if logitech learned to make bigger mouses than they do, I'd probably use a logitech...but the only mouse that feels right in my hand is MS Explorer, which is the biggest mouse I've ever found
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I have a logitech
<raphink> pretty small indeed
<raphink> if I had money I would get a wireless trackball
<The_Vox> if I had the money, I'd get one of the new wireless laser MSExplorers :)
<raphink> I'd buy anything but MS stuff
<b44a> ok, it's running now
<raphink> good :)
<b44a> well apt-get
<b44a> not yet breezy :)
<raphink> ok
<b44a> wow
<raphink> did you run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<b44a> yeah
<b44a> this new dsl line rocks
<b44a> 800kb/s
<raphink> lol
<raphink> alice ...
<b44a> yeah
<raphink> here alice is 20 mbps
<The_Vox> raphink: I've always said that MS should sell mouses and nothing else....everything they do sucks, except their mouses
<raphink> haha ok
<The_Vox> raphink: I moved to linux in '96 and haven't used windows since then (thank the netgods)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> haven't used windows on a computer of mine ever
<raphink> I was on mac before I got on linux
<b44a> i wonder: an aspect i like of ubuntu very much is the slick design. however when updating to brezzy my old ~/.kde dir is kept, is it possible to somehow have that eyecandy in my old user account aswell?
<The_Vox> I was on apple before the mac...but the mac put me off, and I moved to x86
<The_Vox> b44a: remove your ~/.kde or rename it...you will lose all your personalized settings, tho
<b44a> yeah, i figured :/
<b44a> i'll backup the old dir, and copy stuff into the new one, once i miss something
<The_Vox> that's usually the easiest way :)
<manchine> is the liveCD edition installable?
<manchine> is the liveCD edition installable?
<raphink> the live DVD is
<raphink> not the live CD I think
<manchine> raphink:  thanks. gonna grab the install vs, then
<raphink> mhm
<kevman> Is there any way to get transparencies working? I always get an error about Xorg >6.8 or something.
<_andrea> hi guys
<raphink> hi _andrea 
<_andrea> hi raphinick
<_andrea> ops
<_andrea> raphink
<Drakeson> kevman: have you enabled Composite in xorg.conf?
<kevman> Drakeson, no, I guess not.
<Knowerrors> Hi all, trying to use the kubuntu 5.10 cd to upgrade my kde, and I get this: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jFumn815.html
<Knowerrors> thats a paste of the attempt, any ideas?
<Blissex> Knowerrors: that means you haven't installed the signatures needed to verify the packages on the CD/DVD. I think there is a Wiki page on APT and signatures.
<Knowerrors> on kubuntu site or ubuntu?
<Blissex> Knowerrors: ubuntu, it is a generic issue, nothing to do with KDE.
<Knowerrors> searching the official ubuntu wiki, nada yet
<Blissex> Knowerrors: uhm, I found something in the Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ actually: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> the 'window' menu is missing from konqueror in breezy for me, does anyone else see that?
<Knowerrors> so Blissex : youre suggesting I do step #5?
<Blissex> Knowerrors: I guess... Cannot harm.
<Knowerrors> but only that step right? :)
<Blissex> Knowerrors: the story is briefly discussed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<TylerE> Is 3.5beta2, erm, borked? Pulled the packages via apt-get on a fresh breezy install, and i'm getting constant artsd crashes, even AFTER disablinga artsd in the control panel!
<Blissex> Knowerrors: yes, 5. should be the only one needed
<Knowerrors> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<Blissex> Knowerrors: weird. I suspect your installation did not setup the APT key/signature information properly. Try to ask in #Ubuntu.
<Pupeno> How do I restart only one network intreface ?
<Blissex> Pupeno: 'man ifup' or 'man ifdown'
<Pupeno> thanks.
<Knowerrors> I hate that channel, too busy
<TylerE> well, my artsd problem cleared up after restarting KDE
<TylerE> still not a good welcome though
<Pupeno_> I can't get the wifi to work :(
<Knowerrors> Blissex: can I tell apt to temporarily ignore needing a key?
<propagandhi> Knowerrors: you can but you shouldnt
<Blissex> Knowerrors: yes, but I can't remember how. There is quite an extensive APT-and-keys document on the Debian site.
<Blissex> Pupeno_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Knowerrors> could one of you send me the right ubuntu keys? combine them with my own
<Pupeno_> Blissex: thanks.
<Pupeno_> Blissex: that explains how to do it using the ubuntu tool.
<kudude> hello all.
<Blissex> Pupeno_: and you want to do it _without_ using the Ubuntu tool?
<kudude> anybody here got .Net 1.1 to install on Wine?
<Pupeno_> Blissex: I don't even have installed and I don't know in which package it is.
<Blissex> Pupeno_: 'apt-cache search ....' can often help.
<Pupeno_> Blissex: and the instructions to do it without the tool doesn't work.
<jrjxx> kudude: Getting .Net to install under Wine sounds ... ambitious.  
<kudude> jrjxx: Why? J.. if wine is porting windows.. .Net needs to be ported too.
<kudude> I develop a lot of Apps already using Visual Stuio.Net.
<bobbyd> kudude, check out the mono project
<kudude> I really love Ubuntu.. very stable, fast, and lots of free tools. However, I hate the fact that I have to re-boot to windowsXP(argg) to use VS.NET
<bobbyd> kudude, it's an implementation of the CLI runtime, it lets you run .net applications under linux
<bobbyd> kudude, check out kdevelop too, quite like VS
<kudude> bobbyd: I am using that too.. it's kinda week on Windows.Forms. though.
<bobbyd> kudude, well, it's not windows :)
<kudude> it's ok on ASP.NET etc.. but week on Windows.Forms.
<bobbyd> kudude, there is a better way, a cleaner way :)
<kudude> bobbyd: I will try it out though..thanks. gonna do some read-up right now.
<kudude> so I guess the answer is.. wine does not support .Net..
<kudude> wonder if they ever will.
<bobbyd> kudude, don't think so at the moment
<kudude> I also see a wine-mon lib.. don't know what's that for.
<bobbyd> kudude, I think mono is a safer bet there
<kudude> bobbyd: ok man.. I will try it out.
<kudude> cya guys..
<kudude> oh before I go..
<kudude> I can's seem to get my ATI Radeon 9600 to work with a dual-head, i've read so many forums.. but many weird things happen to my display.
<kudude> bobbyd: any suggestions?
<kudude> jrjxx: how about you. Any suggestions? (see previous text).
<jrjxx> kud: About your video?  I know nothing about that, sorry.
<Knowerrors> how can I add the cdrom drive to my repositories?
<jrjxx> kud: As for .Net, if you really want to run *that* (as opposed to Mono), I'd check out the commercial variants of Wine first to see if that sort of thing is supported.
<jrjxx> It's just ... Windows is fundamentally undocumented, inside, and I assume .Net is undocumented inside (the internals).  Trying to get .Net to run on Wine, with all that undocumented stuff, sounds like something that'd cause one to tear one's hair out.
<jrjxx> Know: I just ran across a command-line command, "apt-cdrom".  That might help?
<bobbyd> kudude, sell your ATI card and buy and Nvidia one. trust me, you'll only have pain with ATI under linux
<kudude> :) hehe! thanks a lot. I guess I should tell my employer that. :)
<bobbyd> kudude, if they can't afford to buy you decent hardware, get another job!
<bobbyd> kudude, you should also look at C++ and qt as a good cross platform development option
<kudude> bobbyd: eheheh! cool..do you suggest a model? I probably could buy it, and they re-emberse me. :)
<bobbyd> kudude, geforce 6800 if you can get it
<Knowerrors> jrjxx: maybe? tell more
<bobbyd> kudude, otherwise, anything will do really
<kudude> bobbyd: I'm gonna start doing that.. Have to port all my applications though..
<jrjxx> Know: Open up a command line shell, or otherwise do "man apt-cdrom".  That'll tell you everything I know.  The man page sounded like it applies to your question, tho.
<bobbyd> kudude, maybe mono would be easier then
<kudude> bobbyd: wonder if there's a script to do C#toQT :)
<bobbyd> kudude, you may be able to use C# with mono and qt, I'm not sure
<kudude> bobbyd: for now I will use mono, but will develop in the future on QT..cause I know QT runs on windows.
<kudude> bobbyd: Yes there's a QT# a .Net class for mono.
<bobbyd> kudude, you could ask in #mono :)
<bobbyd> kudude, that may work on windows too
<bobbyd> ok well ,I have to go, good luck
<kudude> bobbyd: I really love the structure of .Net though..kinda hard to stray away from it. even though I think I want to leave windows completely.
<kudude> bobbyd: I see you in #mono too.. :)
<raphink> anyone's got konqueror crashing when the mouse is over any icon?
<bobbyd> yeah I just joined to see if it existed
<raphink> in kde 3.5 beta2
* propagandhi thinks kudude is stalking bobbyd
<bobbyd> propagandhi, I do too
<kudude> bobbyd: yeah! but it's kinda dead.
<bobbyd> kudude, I only use c++ at work, so i don't know about c#
<propagandhi> lol
<kudude> bobbyd: man I must say i am inlove with ubuntu..
<kudude> bobbyd: i've many sleepless nights lately..
<bobbyd> umm
<propagandhi> you can use C# with mono, but if its the Visual studio as opposed to the language that you love, you're screwed
<bobbyd> ok dude
<kudude> bobbyd: have to get back my proper sleep though.
<bobbyd> goodnight sir!
<kudude> propagandhi: I am too worried about VisualStudio. I just need my dotnetprogram.exe to run in linux.
<kudude> I can write the source code in MonoDevelop or something.
<kudude> kinda sorry I left c++ and jumped to .Net..
<kudude> I was too lazy to master pointers, and messages in c++, that's why I jumped to .Net..(MS made my life easier).
<propagandhi> .Net is good stuff though, makes programming pretty easy
<kudude> propagandhi: I know man.. I could do a quick app in much less time than MFC stuff..
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> i updated to kde 3.5 beta1
<Knowerrors> can anyone show me where an apt sources list is, I think mine is messed up
<da_bon_bon> and HELL .. on startup i get errors errors and more errors about crashed soundserver
<da_bon_bon> what do i do ?
<Tm_T> da_bon_bon: disable KDE sound system from kcontrol
<apokryphos> Tm_T: hey, do you by any chance have debian gpg key for their repos? Trying to get some source from them
<Tm_T> apokryphos: debian? not atm
<apokryphos> ack, ok.
<kudude> knowerrors: there should be a backup copy in /etc/apt/
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: ok. why is it happening ?
<_pcman> can I install Debian packages on kubuntu
<_pcman> ?
<Tm_T> da_bon_bon: its broken
<kudude> da_bon_bon: how is 3.5? anything new? or just bug fixes?
<Knowerrors> kudude: no, thats no good, I need someone elses
<Tm_T> kudude: it's not backup copy, it's actual sources list
<kudude> Knowerrors: ..ok one sec.
<Knowerrors> thx
<kkathman> Tm_T: I think I am going to wait on the ole KDE 3.5 :)
<kudude> Knowerrors: I kinda forget iRC stuff. how do you send a file?
<da_bon_bon> kudude: nothing greatly new.. DONT UPGRADE TO IT
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: didnt work
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: yah...agree
<kudude> da_bon_bon: didn't plan to. my ubuntu is too stable.
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: that trick didnt work
<kkathman> my hoary was very stable, but breezy is now just as stable as far as I can tell
<kudude> I was madly inlove with SUSE 9.3 and 10.. untill it start giving me headaches with hardware,and multimedia.. so I tried ubuntu.
<kkathman> I had a flawless upgrade
<Knowerrors> if youre using konversation, just right click on my name and go to send file
<Tm_T> good night comrades ->
<_pcman> can I install Debian packages on kubuntu?
<kkathman> Tm_T: do you know if there are other KDE based irc progs?
<kkathman> _pcman: most of the time, yes
<kudude> then I deleted my SUSE parition.. :)
<kkathman> _pcman: best way to check is to see if they are in the repositories
<kudude> Knowerrors: check your DCC window.
<_pcman> what is the repositories? dependecies?
<kudude> kkathman: there's lots of others.
<Hobbsee> morning all
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : KDE 3.5beta2 out: http://tinyurl.com/ad4x6 | Breezy Released! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Knowerrors> kudude, it didn't pop up
<kudude> ok will do again.
<kudude> Knowerrors: maybe have something to do with my firewall.
<orangey> hey all!
<Knowerrors> what would be great is if I could get a copy of someones apt key file
<Hobbsee> which apt-key?
<kudude> Knowerrors: sorry then.. can't help you.
<Knowerrors> Im getting this error:gpgv: Can't check signature: public key not found
<Knowerrors> so whatever key file to fix that
<kudude> anybody here knows of a Linux Client to MS SQL Server?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: you should be able to ignore it
<Hobbsee> but see !gpgerr
<Pupeno> How do I get some kind of log to troubleshoot why my wifi card is not working ?
<ecobuntu> when i run kaffeine it always show the first-time wizard, is this a bug?
<apokryphos> never heard of it
<frank23> ecobuntu: I don't get that, you said in #ubuntu that you use kde 3.5 beta
<ecobuntu> do you know what i mean though?
<ecobuntu> no i use gnome
<frank23> ecobuntu: oh....
<ecobuntu> and i am running kaffeine
<ecobuntu> i was inquiring about kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> hoary/breezy?
<ecobuntu> breezy
<propagandhi> ecobuntu, it probably means kaffeine isn't writing it's configuration, if you were to run it as root, it probably would - test that
<apokryphos> do you go through the wizard properly?
<ecobuntu> yeah i do apo
<ecobuntu> i'll try that prop
<apokryphos> problem could come about from running it as root... (something you never should've done)
<ecobuntu> i don't use root
<ecobuntu> i've been on linux for almost 2 years now
<propagandhi> executing kaffeine as root once wont hurt
<kkathman> good evening apokryphos  :)
<apokryphos> evenin'
<apokryphos> propagandhi: of course it will
<ecobuntu> ha ha ha...it did hurt!
<ecobuntu> now i can run kaffeine as a regular user
<apokryphos> if you use it enough to alter any config files
<ecobuntu> chris@ubuntu:~$ kaffeine
<ecobuntu> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/chris/.ICEauthority'.
<ecobuntu> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<apokryphos> naturally
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> i never knew about kdesu
<apokryphos> but you would obviously never use it for kaffeine
<apokryphos> only for, say, an editor like kate/kwrite etc
<apokryphos> root should only be used when you *need* to
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: sudo chown -R chris:chris /home/chris
<apokryphos> (close all instances of kaffeine first)
<ecobuntu> pl
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> ok i got it back now...thanks apo
<ecobuntu> but it made me run through that damn first-time wizard!
<apokryphos> try finishing it, then shut down kaffeine cleanly
<ecobuntu> i have apo
<ecobuntu> i do it every time...
<apokryphos> wait for a few seconds, and check that no more instances of kaffeine are active (ps aux|grep kaffeine)
<ecobuntu> like i said it's not grave...but it's annoying
<apokryphos> definitely; it should be fixed
<satafterh> so there are alot of bugs with kde3.5?
<apokryphos> there shouldn't be
<apokryphos> are you on beta1?
<ecobuntu> me?
<apokryphos> kaffeine, though, has nothing to do with kde3.5 (it's in Extragear)
<satafterh> no beta 2
<ecobuntu> i should type this now ps aux|grep kaffeine)
<ecobuntu> minus the )
<apokryphos> sure, go for it
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> and what should i see?
<ecobuntu> chris    11056  0.0  0.1   3060   752 pts/1    R+   18:47   0:00 grep kaffeine
<apokryphos> nothing else?
<ecobuntu> nope
<apokryphos> Ok, it's shut down. Try relaunching kaffeine now from [your user]  terminal
<troy> hey, the topic mentions some HAL fixes - but I don't see anything in adept...
<apokryphos> troy: do you have breezy-updates enabled?
<ecobuntu> ok i typed kaffeine
<troy> apokryphos: I think so - I've just been apt-get upgrading since one of the RC's
<apokryphos> troy: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> (make sure you have kubuntu-desktop first)
<kurtbec> alright anyone else having problems installing mozilla-mailnews?
<kurtbec>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Grelton!
<sampan> apokryphos  would the HAL fixes be already incorporated in kubuntu-desktop (gotten from apt-get earlier today)?  
<apokryphos> kurtbec: time to pw change ;-)
<sampan> or should will i have to get them separately?
<ecobuntu> kaffeine bug 
<apokryphos> sampan: they would be; if you had breezy-updates enabled, and you installed all the packs there, then you'd be fine
<ecobuntu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3319
<sampan> kk :)
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: last thing: could you try mv ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinercold, then re-run kaffeine, go through the wizard, close, and restart kaffeine
<duende> Help: I'm trying to run xvinfo or xdpyinfo , but i keep getting "Unable to open display "" "
<apokryphos> (make sure you have no instances of kaffeine when you run the command)
<ecobuntu> so "mv ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinerc ~/.kde/share/config/kaffeinercold 
<ecobuntu> ?
<apokryphos> yes
<ecobuntu> nope
<ecobuntu> oh well
<ecobuntu> i'll report a bug?
<apokryphos> yes please
<ecobuntu> could not send bug it says
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: no, report on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<ecobuntu> my sender is not liked...so sad to be unliked
<ecobuntu> oh
<ecobuntu> ok
<troy> can someone spam a copy of their known-good breezy sources.list to #troy so I can compare to mine
<ecobuntu> where do i file the bug?  under kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ecobuntu> or either?
<sampan> troy, did you get one?
<troy> not yet, no
<apokryphos> !tell troy about sources
<apokryphos> ecobuntu: kubuntu
<ecobuntu> ok
<troy> thanks :)
<ecobuntu> ok bug reported
<apokryphos> thanks
<ecobuntu> np
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Is there a repository that works ?
<Hobbsee> Pupeno: for what in particular?
<troy> hrm, still nothing in my updates -- did the updates only hit x86 perhaps?
<Pupeno> Hobbsee: linux-image-2.6.12-9-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686
<Hobbsee> !info linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.12-9-686: (Linux kernel image for version 2.6.12 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV.), section base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12-9.23 (breezy), Packaged size: 19004 kB, Installed size: 54904 kB
<Hobbsee> should be in the main repositories
<Pupeno> Hobbsee: I do now that.
<Pupeno> I am looking for a main repository that works.
* Pupeno is getting tired of (k)ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> they should be the defaults...post your sources list in the pastebin?
<Pupeno> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/398176
* Pupeno tries with the mirrors in de, maybe it works there.
<Hobbsee> bad header line?
<Hobbsee> probably a good idea
* Pupeno is tired of switching mirrors.
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<Hobbsee> hi leetcharmer again :)
<laszlok> Is anyone else having problems with arts crashing all the time in KDE3.5 Beta2?
<leetcharmer> well poopies, the entire reason I wanted to try kubuntu was to see if I could get amaroK to work ... and alas, it still won't w/ online radio :(
<Hobbsee> laszlok: absolutely
<leetcharmer> it just buffers over and over again forever :(
<Pupeno> same thing, all mirrors are screwed, I spent hours with the wifi, Gentoo was easier than kubuntu, I am done.
<Hobbsee> laszlok: all the time, many people
<propagandhi> gentoo easier than ubuntu??
<Pupeno> propagandhi: the wifi drivers didn't have a work(not(random()))
<ecobuntu> someone should recommend gentoo to newbies :)
<Hobbsee> laszlok: you just need to killall the process that is using it - ie try knotify or something
<Pupeno> propagandhi: the repositories were accessible.
<Hobbsee> ecobuntu: i considered gentoo as a newbie...so greatful i never tried it...
<ecobuntu> yeah gentoo is not for newbies
<Pupeno> nope, gentoo is not for newbies.
<leetcharmer> gentoo will cut your bawls off.
<ecobuntu> and waste your time
<propagandhi> gentoo is fun for a few months, then its just downright annoying and aggravating
<ecobuntu> i found that with slackware too
<ecobuntu> i love the debian package manager
<ecobuntu> apt-get is the bomb!
<inktaylor> definately
<Hobbsee> yep
<propagandhi> yeah the apt system is awesome
<leetcharmer> gentoo's leet if you want your linux to be customized directly for your machine
<syslogd> cd
<leetcharmer> as opposed to pre-packaged
<Hobbsee> oh good, my sound is working thru amarok now - i knew there was a command i'd forgotten
<propagandhi> first thing I've done when using suse or fedora etc is to add apt to it
* Pupeno will try Debian.
<Pupeno> thanks.
<syslogd> arrrgh!
<leetcharmer> which is good for performance boosts, but -- I don't mind the small loss of performance boost w/ quick installation :D
<Hobbsee> syslogd: what's up?
<propagandhi> the performance boost is so miniscule its not worth the compile time
<ecobuntu> debian is fun
<syslogd> just typin in wrong place :)
<ecobuntu> if it was only a tad bit quicker with releases i would be using that instead
<Hobbsee> syslogd: good to see
<ecobuntu> but ubuntu is great as well!
* Hobbsee makes mental note to learn irssi
<ecobuntu> irssi is the best!
<Hobbsee> never figured out how to use it
<Hobbsee> tried it last night while reinstalling the entire system
<Hobbsee> well, the linux section of it, couldnt be bothered with the windows section
<laszlok> Hobbsee: I dont know what knotify is, but disabling the sound server in system settings and using the xine engine with amarok seems to work fine
<cyne> anyone know how to burn mp3s with k3b ?
<Hobbsee> !knotify
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Hobbsee> cyne: like you burn anything else in there?  i thought there was a setting for it
<propagandhi> there is a separate package to add MP3 support to k3b though isnt there
<Hobbsee> laszlok: disabling the sound server in system settings is pretyt much th esame as killing knotify...
<Toma-> propagandhi: yep. k3b-mp3
<Hobbsee> laszlok: there's a page on the ubuntu wiki about the problems, and you're free to add to them
<Toma-> anyone know where to turn off the auto-play dvd thing? its such a pain.
<Hobbsee> i added that aRtsd problem last night
<cyne> nice, thanks
<laszlok> ohhh, knotify = KDE System notifications
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee makes mental note to backup system files so she doesnt have to reconfigure the firewall every time she reinstalls...again
<Hobbsee> at least i remembered the sources list this time...
<laszlok> Toma-: Is it an ivam automount issue, where dvd is automounted and program is automatically run?
<Toma-> yep
<sampan> hobbsee, how many times have you reinstalled?  i've done twice :/  
<Toma-> i put the dvd in, konq opens up saying "media://hdc" save as, open with, and cancel. and kaffine pops up too and tries playing it
<Hobbsee> sampan: um...let me count...
<sampan> lol
<sampan> if you have to count that's a BAD sign! ;x
<Hobbsee> it's been around 4 times with breezy, way more than that with hoary
<sampan> aiyo
<Hobbsee> twice was a dist upgrade to breezy
<Hobbsee> once was a install off cd to test it out, once was last night after those beta 2 packages for kde
<Hobbsee> on hoary, i didnt know how to fix a lot of things, so the easiest way was to reinstall
<Hobbsee> particularly when i didnt like wine that much - it wasnt doing what i wanted it to do
<Hobbsee> sampan: in short, enough times to be able to do it without thinking, including the partitioning tool...
<laszlok> Correction: ivman
<Hobbsee> on a dual boot machine
<laszlok> Toma-: I put something on the wiki about that. Let me find it...
<laszlok> here we go: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml
<sampan> *nod* i hear that -- i've installed a ton of distros testing them out in the last 6-8 months (3 mandrivas, two mepis, one vector linux, one pclinuxos, hoary three times, breezy twice)
<sampan> can do it with my eyes closed now
<Toma-> cool  thanks
<Hobbsee> sampan: hehe nice...
<Hobbsee> never bothered trying anything apart from kubuntu/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> oh, and i learned the merits of sticking /home on a separate partition, after all the reinstalls!
<sampan> yeah for sure! that makes it a -whole- lot easier
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> sampan: oh, i forgot to mention the times where windows decided that it wouldnt install on the space created for it, and decided to take over the entire machine
<regeya> Hobbsee: would it at least open the pod bay doors?
<sampan> oooooooh ... that bad, evil tricksy windows!
<regeya> tricksy windows fools us into wiping out the precious...data
<Toma-> thanks laszlok! nice wiki :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<regeya> wicked wicked false
<sampan> all the installs of linux finally nerfed my windowsxp partition -- i think i forgot to defrag it one time and the swapfile or something was at the end of the partition when i resized it -- all sorts of system services were nerfed after that 
<Hobbsee> regeya: i dont understand...it's still early in the morning
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> i need it for some of the games
<sampan> i gave up gaming for linux ;)
<sampan> errr lent
<Hobbsee> soon it's going to get another reinstall, where it will become a gaming partition, and not be connected to the net at all
<Toma-> i play any game i want on linux :)
<Hobbsee> i wish
<regeya> Hobbsee: I'm sorry, Hobbsee, I'm afraid I cannot explain that.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> i'll probably realise what you mean in a couple of hours
<sampan> toma-, i wasted 3 years of my life on UT/UT2k3/UT2k4 -- linux was, in part, a conscious choice to make it harder to game so i'll finish my damn phd and get on with life
* regeya begins the hoary->breezy process
<sampan> errr sorry for the cussword :X
<Toma-> i played quaketf right thru my music degree... :P
<sampan> you have more discipline than i ;(
<Hobbsee> good luck regeya!
* regeya takes this moment to laugh at everyone who has to do major upgrades by booting an official stamped installation CD
<Toma-> now i play a good 3 hours of AA or gta3 before work each day
<Hobbsee> regeya: i used an RC, there wasnt that many updates
<laszlok> Toma-: Finally somebody appreciates my work :)
<Toma-> :P
<Hobbsee> what'd you do instead?
* regeya further decides to run off for food.
* Hobbsee takes this moment to go and kill off regeya's computer, just to see what she would do, while trying to upgrade it to breezy
<Toma-> hmm :( AA or let this dvd finish ripping.... im stuck :*(
<warlock> anyone else lose their dev icons?
<Toma-> not i
<warlock> you can see your HD's on the desktop after the update?
<Toma-> let me seee
<Toma-> oh i havent restarted yet (
<Toma-> :(
<warlock> lol.. been trying to figure this one out for a while..sigh.. and it was working soooooo nice too
<Toma-> tried reconfiguring stuff?
<warlock> yup.. all drives working and can be accessed in konqueror through the /mnt. but wont show on the desktop now
<warlock> this sucks.. i was happy too. :(
<Hobbsee> question: do i have to use aRts, or is there another sound thingo i can use that will give less problems?
<unsurreal> anyone available right now
<Hobbsee> unsurreal: possibly, definetly not if you dont ask your question
<unsurreal> Hobbsee: know anything about konqueror?
<kkathman> evening again :)
<kkathman> unsurreal: are you still having probs with Konqi?
<kkathman> hehe
<unsurreal> yes
<kkathman> what seems to be the problem?
<Hobbsee> morning kkathman
<unsurreal> same as earlier, when i navigate to music folder it will make my entire system choppy
<kkathman> howdy Hobbsee :)
<unsurreal> until i go to a different folder
<kkathman> unsurreal: choppy??
<sampan> unsurreal  is it loading 'previews' of the sound files?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: had to reinstall breezy, cos i was getting so many errors with kde 3.5 beta 2 lol :(
<unsurreal> i do not think so
<unsurreal> like
<unsurreal> mouse , sound, typing wont be smooth
<kkathman> Hobbsee: Yes I believe that KDE 3.5 isnt exactly ready for prime time
<Hobbsee> kkathman: lol...beta 1 seems to be, but not beta2
<kkathman> unsurreal: have you put gkrelm on it to see if there is an unusual hit on the CPU and Mem?
<unsurreal> where can i see whats being previed
<Hobbsee> kkathman: still, serves me right, seeing as it is a beta, and i tried it as soon as it came out!
<unsurreal> lol i can tell u that there is one sec tho
<laszlok> Does anyone know approx. release date for 3.5?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: well call me a stick in the mud, but I usually wait until the release :)
<kkathman> working for 25 years in software development and sales, I know what "beta" really means
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> laszlok: developer.kde.org - i recall november sometime
<Hobbsee> kkathman: that means you must be a lot older than me lol...
<Hobbsee> and depends on who's makign the beta, as to how stable it is
<masterloki> Hi there does anyone is having problems with KDevelop??
<masterloki> it just won't start
<Hobbsee> masterloki: try running it thru a konsole, and seeing what the error is
<Hobbsee> masterloki: also, do you have to run it as root?
<propagandhi> kdevelop fine for me
<kkathman> Hobbsee: well, I dunno, but Im on downside I think...and its my experience that beta means, in all cases, "we dont have enough people to test everything in a real environment, so let it out and lets see what happens"
<masterloki> Hobbsee: do I have to run it as root first?
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> masterloki: not sure, but you can try running kdesu KDevelop
<kkathman> and thats based on 25 years experience working with some very big companies :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: where have you worked?  i'm curious now
<propagandhi> no u dont need to execute kdevelop as root
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Bicchi> My Firefox extensions are not updating? The screen just hangs there and nothing downloads.
<masterloki> odd I tried to run KDevelop wizard from menu and it crash but with kdevelop3 it runs fine
<Hobbsee> Bicchi: seems to happen here too, always has for me, did you see if there's a bug for it filed?
<Bicchi> Hobbsee nope, it happened with hoary also but i thought it would be working by now
<Hobbsee> Bicchi: maybe it's a firefox problem, and not a kubuntu/ubuntu problem
<Bicchi> Hobbsee i am using gnome so i think its a problem with firefox itself
<kkathman> Hobbsee: several companies...right now with Fujitsu, but also with IBM, and a couple of startups, and Texas Instruments
<Hobbsee> Bicchi: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=312143 this is it, right?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: nice!
<kkathman> Bicchi: I need to check that also, I am running straight Firefox here, but on my Win box I run it with extensions
<kkathman> Im a bit partial to Opera actually but I havent reinstalled it after my upgrade
<Bicchi> kkathman Hobbsee: i was using some script with ubuntu that fixes the problem but its not working on breezy. i did work on hoary.
<propagandhi> Opera is awesome
<propagandhi> i really like its IRC client too
<Hobbsee> ooh nice
<Hobbsee> hope you can get it working for breezy!
<kkathman> Now that Opera is free, its a no brainer really
<Hobbsee> kkathman: lack of adblock though, although i hear there is one extension that will get it back again
<kkathman> Oh really?? I have adblock on Firefox on my winbox
<kkathman> it works fairly well
<propagandhi> has anyone used webcam on kopete
<Hobbsee> i meant the lack of adblock on opera, or an equivalent
<satafterh> is there a way to revert back to kde 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> satafterh: not easily...did anyone find a solution?
<Hobbsee> satafterh: IIRC there's a thread on ubuntuforums that says how you could remove it.  search for kde 3.5 beta
<satafterh> a system restor feature would be nice right now
<Hobbsee> hehe...yeah...i know
<satafterh> i will have a look in the forum
<kkathman> I wonder if anyone has installed Opera on breezy yet?
<kkathman> !opera
<kkathman> kewl
<propagandhi> i have
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i have, not since last nigth though
<masterloki> !opera
<kkathman> propagandhi:  under hoary I had to install libqt3c1-2-mt....is there something like that I need to do?
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to hobbsee? I think not. Bot, plot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<Hobbsee> !opera
<regeya> !burn
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, regeya
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<regeya> whiskey tango foxtrot, over
<troy> stupid bot...
<regeya> !burn ubotu
<ubotu> regeya: I don't know, could you explain it?
<regeya> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than xemacs
<propagandhi> kkathman: you probably will need to do the same on breezy
<ep> how can i tell how much ram i have?
<Toma-> 'free'
<Toma-> run that for a good time
<Hobbsee> ep: kinfocenter
<Hobbsee> ep: memory tab
<Toma-> katapult is the greatest thing ever.
<Hobbsee> it is :)
<Hobbsee> i found out that you can just start typing in writer, to get the OO.o writer, instead of having to type the full thing
<ep> 128 meg of ram enough for KDE?
<Hobbsee> !ram
<ubotu> No idea, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> um...
<Toma-> ep: yeh, just dont use all the eye-candy
<Hobbsee> might run better under gnome, or way better under xfce or another light display manager
<Toma-> and dont expect to play bf1942 on it
<kkathman> well it looks like opera is uninstallable with breezy :(
<Hobbsee> kkathman: where'd you get the installer from?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I went to Opera.com, got the sarge version, no tar
<kkathman> downloaded
<ecobuntu> why do you want opera out of curiousity?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: static deb worked for me before
<ecobuntu> why not galeon?
<ecobuntu> or epiphany or konqueror or firefox?
<kkathman> which one is that Hobbsee?
<ecobuntu> or ..add your web browser of choice...
<kkathman> ecobuntu: because I like it
<Toma-> personal preference i suspect.
<ecobuntu> ok
<ecobuntu> fair enough!
<ecobuntu> have you tried the other ones?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: which one is the static deb?
<Toma-> ecobuntu: are u a salesman?
<Toma-> :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: http://downloads.planetmirror.com/pub/opera/linux/850/final/en/i386/static/opera-static_8.50-20050916.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> the one that says it's a static deb lol...where you pick the version you want
<kkathman> thanks Hobbsee  :)
<kkathman> I'll try that
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> works beautifully here, just installed it from that link
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I went and got the sarge version...which is what I did in the past, but requires the lib3c102-mt which is not in any of the repos :(
<Hobbsee> nah...either grab the ubuntu version, which wasnt working at firs,t or grab the static deb
<Hobbsee> that's hwat everyone was syaing when it first came out free
<kkathman> Hobbsee: Many thanx!! Works great :)
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<kkathman> you da man :)
<Hobbsee> hehe...the woman, you mean
<kkathman> er..sorry ... woman :)
<kkathman> nice :)
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> :P
<kkathman> I very much apologize :)
<Hobbsee> it's ok
<Hobbsee> many, many people do it, even in RL when i'm clearly wearing a skirt - and i have long hair and look very much like a girl, so they have no excuse!
<kkathman> Hobbsee: well, its hard to know here, but I appreciate your help :) Works great!
<Hobbsee> hehe...yeah, i know.  glad to help :)
* kkathman is majorly embarassed, but also pleasantly surprised :)
<Hobbsee> LOL
<sampan> hard to judge gender on irc
<Hobbsee> it's not like my nick is feminine or anything
<Hobbsee> yeah, and on here, most people are male, same as the forums
<sampan> heh it can work both ways though hobbsee -- i used to hang out on undernet as "bamboo"
<Hobbsee> mmm...that could be either
<sampan> the number of guys who would hit on me thinking i was a willowy asian woman ... was amazing :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> which is precisely why i dont give out the links to my pictures on the net
<sampan> smart
<Hobbsee> very, and they're named oddly (ie dont have hobbsee in them) so they wont come up via a google search
<kkathman> Hobbsee: lol, well I wouldnt ask for pictures...I'm very happily married, and have been for 28 years
<sampan> yeah -- it's best to keep things like your irc nick and other 'web-presences' completely separated -- people -DO- searches like that
<Hobbsee> sampan: mmm...pity it's a little late for that
<Hobbsee> kkathman: lol...you're a lot older than me then!  and they wouldnt be bad pictures, so dont worry :P
<kkathman> haha :)
<kkathman> geez I feel ALOT older now :)
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<kkathman> Hobbsee: not THAT old :)
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> you are as old as you feel and act (please believe me that's scary in my case :)
<Hobbsee> fess up, how old are you then?
<kkathman> 52
<Hobbsee> bah...that's hardly old at all
<frank23> I know 50 year olds who feel and act younger than my 25 year old roommate!
<sampan> thanks for that opera link -- worked perfect
<kkathman> I have 3 children, one just turned 23 and is graduating college in December headed for law school in the Fall, 2006, one that is a junior in college, theatre arts major, and my youngest is about to be 16 a soph in HS
<Hobbsee> sampan: even if it's too late for that, i do make sure that hobbsee doesnt link to anything that has my real address / info for finding me, etc
<Hobbsee> ooh nice!
<sampan> hobbsee, that's smart ... i only learned the hard way to keep things separated myself ... when i started getting calls at my residence from people on irc, i really had to do some clean up -- it's not fun but it sounds like you got it covered :)
<Hobbsee> ooh...ouch...
<Hobbsee> sampan: you're welcome to go search for me at google - see how far you get
<Hobbsee> you'll find that my whois reveals more than any of that does...
<Hobbsee> location wise, anywya
<frank23> sampan: were the calls from guys who thought you were a "willowy asian woman"?
<sampan> hahahaha lol i'll take your word for it ... never been much of the 'stalker' type!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<frank23> lol
<Hobbsee> well, i have the advantage that i know what you'd have to use to go and find me
<sampan> frank23, lol -- thankfully no!  my wife would have been most disturbed by those: "what haven't you been telling me???"
<frank23> lol
<Hobbsee> then of course, if you wanted to visit, you would have to buy an expensive plane ticket, so that would probably stop you
<sampan> pfffffft, i'll be just north of you in a few short months ;)
<Hobbsee> ooh goody, in queensland?
<frank23> Hobbsee: no need for that: from here I just need to dig a very very very deep hole
<Hobbsee> be nice and warm up there
<sampan> still a plane ticket, but not that expensive from taiwan to australia ;)
<Hobbsee> good point
<Hobbsee> that assumes that they make your luggage go with you, too
<Hobbsee> hmmm...this is scary..most of the stuff coming up for Hobbsee is actually me
<kkathman> Gosh are you promoting your celebrity?
<sampan> lol
<kkathman> Hmm.. this bikini pic is nice (jk)
<Hobbsee> hehe no, i was curious
<Hobbsee> LOL
<Hobbsee> something tells me you'll never find a picture of me in a bikini online
<MachineScrew> when I compile somthing from source what do i 'make' to make a deb pkg
<kkathman> somthing tells me I would never look :)
<MachineScrew> checkinstall ?
<_chavo> MachineScrew, make checkinstall
<zaphar_ps> MachineScrew: dpkg --buildpackage also works I think
<MachineScrew> _chavo: ok if it dosn't work what deb devel package do I need to apt-get
<zaphar_ps> MachineScrew: sorry I meant dpkg-buildpackage
<zaphar_ps> it automatically builds and creates a debian package based off the debian rules
<kkathman> l have no bikini pic BTW
<MachineScrew> zaphar_ps: what packages do I need to make deb packages ?
<MachineScrew> any ?
<frank23> zaphar_ps: what? you can do ./configure    make    dpkg-buildpackage?
<MachineScrew> zaphar_ps: I know rpm need it 
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i'm very glad of that!
<godzero> Does anyone have windows compositing working with ati/fglrx?
<MachineScrew> the rpm-devel package
<MachineScrew> that is
<MachineScrew> when on a rpm system
<MachineScrew> zaphar_ps: I will try it see what happens
<MachineScrew> zaphar_ps: the theme is still compileing
<MachineScrew> really awsome them I am getting
<MachineScrew> Mech-Tek 500
<frank23> MachineScrew: when I install from source, I do  ./configure   make  checkinstall
<MachineScrew> based in part on baghira theme I wan't the latest one
<frank23> MachineScrew: are those themes for kde?
<MachineScrew> frank23: make checkinstall says there is no rule for checkinstall 
<MachineScrew> frank23: ya
<MachineScrew> frank23: found it on kde-look
<frank23> MachineScrew: make first to compile   then checkinstall to build the deb and install it
<frank23> checkinstall replaces make install
<MachineScrew> frank23: i did that with some other programs but it didn't work i do ./configure and then make
<MachineScrew> frank23: one sec I give you the error
<MachineScrew> make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop.
<MachineScrew> frank23: that is why I was wondering if I need and deb devel packages to make debs
<frank23> MachineScrew: are you writing   checkinstall   instead of make install?
<MachineScrew> frank23: and if so what are they so I can apt-get them
<MachineScrew> frank23: yes
<frank23> MachineScrew: I don't know how to make debs any other way
<MachineScrew> hence why is gave the error about checkinstall
<MachineScrew> frank23: I am just asking are there debian-development packages to make deb pkgs
<frank23> MachineScrew: I'm sure there are but I have no idea what they are
<MachineScrew> frank23: dpkgfosster is not included on a default install 
<MachineScrew> frank23: ok I will look
<kkathman> Dang Opera rocks!!
<propagandhi> I'm sure he was typeing 'make checkinstall'
<kkathman> for once, its almost the same under Linux as under Windows :)
<eitan> Hello, how do I get media codecs on kubuntu breezy?
<propagandhi> kkathman: totally agree
<propagandhi> !media
<ubotu> propagandhi: I don't know
<nalioth> make checkinstall
<dumycrasher> you can try "apt-cache search deb development"
<dumycrasher> to see if there is anything therer
<propagandhi> !win32codecs
<ubotu> propagandhi: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<propagandhi> !win32codec
<ubotu> propagandhi: I haven't a clue
<propagandhi> whats that command!!!
<frank23> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<propagandhi> thats the studd
<propagandhi> stuff
<eitan> hmmm...tinyurl...where have i seen that before...
<frank23> hmmm... what does w32codecs have to do with DVDs? (ubotus message)
<newubuntu> hello all
<propagandhi> !mark
<ubotu> A -- MARK -- message is printed in the log every 15 minutes, so you know the logger is running. This is perfectly normal. Your kernel has not been hacked by a danish guy called 'Mark'.
<newubuntu> is there anyone here who might help me figure out a thing or two about running Ubuntu on an older imac?
<eitan> oh hey...vlc works...cool
<frank23> eitan: vlc rocks
<eitan> frank23: yes...it's pretty cool...i wish it was easy to get codecs on breezy like it was on hoary tho
<frank23> eitan: yeah they cleaned up hoary-extras
<kkathman> yanno the ubuntu people should change the ubuntuguide.org main page..its still at 5.04
<frank23> there is still this: http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf
<frank23> kkathman: ubuntuguide.org is not official and not recommended
<kkathman> BS frank23  its been a reputable guide in the past
<frank23> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<kkathman> and it HAS been recommended highly by many
<eitan> frank23: yes...it's pretty cool...i wish it was easy to get codecs on breezy like it was on hoary tho/
<kkathman> I agree its out of date for sure
<eitan> huh...that's not what i typed
<kkathman> but I couldnt have gotten through hoary without it 
<eitan> it was nice for hoary...they need to make one for breezy
<kkathman> yes
<frank23> eitan: they can't do it officially.  libdvdcss is not legal everywhere and w32codecs is legal nowhere
<Tm_T> good morning
<kkathman> frank23: how much of the ubotu factoid there was political do you think?
<kkathman> hey Tm_T  :)
<eitan> well...that's fine...i'm happy to use unofficial repositories...i just need a guide to tell me how because i'm too nooby to figure it out myself
<frank23> kkathman: about the ubuntuguide?  the main problem with it is that it's nice for people who know linux but dangerous if you don't what you're doing
<sampan> heh, i went one step further into unofficial-dom with hoary; i used that community-cd (downloaded via bittorrent)  which had everything on it and then a script to install
<frank23> !tell eitan about restricted
<frank23> !tell eitan about w32codecs
<frank23> eitan: should take care of pretty much everything you need
<propagandhi> 3.5 beta2 is very buggy
<kkathman> frank23: ok I appreciate your opinion on that :)
<eitan> umm...i'm confused...i read "!tell eitan about restricted"
<sampan> eitan  ubuto should have sent you some private messages
<eitan> oh
<godzero> propagandhi: DO you have problems with vidoe not being keyed (Painted on the actual screen)?
<frank23> sampan: for breezy there is something called easy-ubuntu in the forums. It installs stuff your you
<propagandhi> godzero: no not that problem, but dozens of others
<sampan> frank23  yeah ... and there's the "automatix" script too -- i wanted to be a little more independent this time
<propagandhi> does anyone know or use this http://klik.atekon.de/
<sampan> plus, i'm not really concerned with playing dvds or most video ... so that makes it easier -- just audio stuff needed to be dealt with
<frank23> sampan: yeah you don't learn anything with those scripts
<sampan> yep -- that's exactly right
<godzero> propagandhi: I wonder if it has to do with my ati setup, can't get compositing to work, pluss beta 2 killed kaffiene
<guyabano> sos please... hi there, i am connected to the network but i cant see other computers but i can ping them
<eitan> thanx frank23
<frank23> eitan: no problem
<guyabano> sos please... hi there, i am connected to the network but i cant see other computers but i can ping them
<propagandhi> godzero: I couldnt tell you, but I thought beta 1 was really good, i didnt expect beta 2 to be worse, at least not this much worse
<kkathman> guyabano: ok what kind of network protocol are you using?
<frank23> guyabano: what do you mean: can't see other computers
<guyabano> <kkhatman>samba
<kkathman> guyabano: excellent...do you have both linux and windows on the network?
<guyabano> <frank23> i need to access files from other computers
<guyabano> <kkhatman>yes sir
<godzero> propagandhi: ;P none of the bugs with beta 1 that I ran into are fixed
<godzero> pluss a couple new ones
<kkathman> ahh I see frank23  is addressing your needs...I shall retreat :)
<propagandhi> yeah same here, i think they just multiplied the bugginess
<frank23> kkathman: umm I'm not an expert with samba
<guyabano> please help me
<propagandhi> guyabano: try smb4k
<frank23> !tell guyabano about samba
<propagandhi> also, if they're on windows, you might need to allow the samba ports through the windows firewalls
<propagandhi> ports 137,138 and 139 i think - but not 100% on that
<guyabano> <propagandhi> my pc is kubuntu
<frank23> guyabano: did you get the message from ubotu?
<guyabano> <frank23> yeah
<godzero> guyabano: if you want *nix <--> *nix, maybe fish would be better, especially under kde
<guyabano> :( i dont understand
<propagandhi> guyabano: thats nice but what about the computers you're trying to access
<propagandhi> what operating system are they running?
<guyabano> im trying to access a computer running on kubuntu
<guyabano> too
<kkathman> well time to retire...night all
<propagandhi> ok, so you can use SSH, and the fish protocol as suggested by frank23
<godzero> fish is a secure ssh tunnel that the file transfers work thru...
<frank23> propagandhi: I didn't suggest fish...
<propagandhi> sorry i meant godzero
* godzero looks for linky....
<propagandhi> !ssh
<ubotu> methinks ssh is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SSHHowto
<guyabano> when i try to access the ipaddress/name of the computer, the message was:  could not connect to host for smb://bigas/
<frank23> guyabano: basically install samba and then open konqueror and select network shares
<propagandhi> guyabano: you may already have enough to use fish, try this 'fish://xxx.xxx.xxx'
<propagandhi> where 'x' is  a number of the ip address
<frank23> propagandhi: kubuntu doesn't have a ssh server by default
<propagandhi> frank23: fair enough, so he can 'apt-get install openssh' ?? is that right
<frank23> yeah
<propagandhi> openssh-server i think
<frank23> actually I never used fish but it seems very easy to use
<propagandhi> its heaps goods
<propagandhi> good
<guyabano> it says openssh-server is already the newest version
<propagandhi> guyabano: ok, now use that fish:// statement i mentioned
<guyabano> An error occurred while loading fish://192.168.0.1:
<guyabano> Could not connect to host 192.168.0.1.
<propagandhi> ok, is openssh-server on both machines
<propagandhi> you might need to start the daemon as well
<guyabano> how do i start a daemon
<propagandhi> with '/usr/sbin/sshd' i think
<propagandhi> type that in a terminal
<godzero> 192.168.0.1 maybe wrong (192.168.X.1 is usually a router)
<guyabano> but thats the ipaddess of our server
<propagandhi> ok, so thats the gateway as well?
<guyabano> yes
* regeya thinks the server would go faster with a new paintjob
<propagandhi> lol
<godzero> your gateway is running kubuntu?
* propagandhi thinks a subwoofer might help too
<guyabano> yeah
<regeya> rock ON
<regeya> and a big spoiler!
<regeya> GROUND EFFECTS!
<propagandhi> lol
<guyabano> ok.... i think ill eat first, and inquire here again later... this whole stuff made me hungry... im starving..........
<regeya> maybe some hydraulics...
<guyabano> thanks for those who try to hekp
<guyabano> helo
<guyabano> help
<guyabano> bye 
<godzero> that meens the target machine has more that 1 nic... I'm not sure if openssh binds to a nic/ipaddr. may also be a fire wall issue
<regeya> I almost said 'hasta'
<propagandhi> that guy was a freak
<regeya> that would have been a major faux pas
<propagandhi> 'hello help bye' ???
* regeya smirks in apokryphos's direction
<dreamwave> good evening.  i'd like to install kde into my ubuntu 5.10 system.  what's the main package i should fetch?
<frank23> dreamwave: kubuntu-desktop
<dreamwave> frank23: ah.  thanks
* regeya notes that hoary->breezy is taking a while on his machine...
<regeya> otoh, here I am, typing away.
<regeya> wheee.  it's as if an upgrade isn't really going on.  BUT IT IS.  yeah, I was introduced to debian years ago, but after doing the Panther->Tiger shuffle a while back, I'm delighted all over again
<godzero> propagandhi: what other bugs have you ran into?
<propagandhi> konqueror occasionally crashing, the kicker/panel crashing
<propagandhi> way more lag than i'd like at times
<propagandhi> like window rendering when switching between/multi-tasking seems very poor
<godzero> kaffeine sefaults, lots of kde apps segfault on close..
<godzero> drawing is really slow
<propagandhi> yeah, it makes me a very sad panda
<_chavo> propagandhi, I run 3.5 too, but build it from source. I haven't had that many problems
<_chavo> a couple of issues yes, but nothing major
<godzero> that's what I'm wandering... bad source, or bad compile
<_chavo> of course 3.5 final is still about a month away
<godzero> wondering
<propagandhi> _chavo: i wouldnt class mine as major, I can deal with it, but I used the binaries, will consider source. I'm also running 3.5 beta 2 on Suse 10
<godzero> same hardware?
<propagandhi> yep
<godzero> better?
<satafterh> KDE 3.5beta2 pretty buggy?
<_chavo> I had a problem with kmail crashing, but tracked it down to one certain message which was spam anyway
<propagandhi> umm, it actually is performing a little better under suse than it is under ubuntu
<_chavo> also scrolling with mouse wheel in konq on large pages eats up a lot of cpu
<propagandhi> but as i prefer using kubuntu, i have taken more note of those issues
<propagandhi> _chavo: yes i have seen that too
<satafterh> #propagandhi - what do you think of suse
<godzero> I still think the gcc 3.4 --> 4.0.x migration will be causing a lotta bugs for a while
<_chavo> ah ok so it's not just me
<propagandhi> I really like Suse 10 hey
<ecobuntu> kde easts up a lot cpu!
<ecobuntu> oops eats up
<propagandhi> bahh.. kde kicks butt
<ecobuntu> i like kde it
<cyne> anyone know how to insert an image into an email in Kontact?
<ecobuntu> but it's a hog on my computer
<ecobuntu> but so much nice eye candy!
<propagandhi> ecobuntu: whats the setup u run?
<propagandhi> as in hardware
<ecobuntu> dell inspiron 11100 celeron processor
<ecobuntu> whoops 
<ecobuntu> 1100
<frank23> ecobuntu: you gotta suffer to be pretty
<_chavo> ecobuntu, KDE runs great here, very fast
<ecobuntu> i know
<ecobuntu> i've run kde on this
<_chavo> woah 11G processor!!!11111
<propagandhi> Suse 10 has excellent hardware detection, really good laptop support from what i've seen, power management wise, resolution etc
<ecobuntu> it's not slow
<ecobuntu> it's just not as quick as gnome
<propagandhi> and it even correctly configured my touchpad with 4 way scroll perfectly
<_chavo> well for me KDE is quicker, could be because I build it from source and some of the patches I used
<sampan> kde feels quicker to me too -- even just straight out of the box
<ecobuntu> i like both kde and gnome
<ecobuntu> but i think i prefer gnome a little more 
<sampan> gnome always feels like the menus take two seconds to open -- plus, it's just plain-jane
<_chavo> Yeah to me Gnome feeels the slowest
<propagandhi> i cant stand gnome, for my own personal reasons
<ecobuntu> i am not currently running kde anyways
<sampan> if i'm gonna run something so 'plain', i'll use xfce
<regeya> gnome is nice, but yeah, a bit plain.
<_chavo> gnome is just too stripped down and simplified
<sampan> same plain-ness and lightning fast
<cyne> anyone know how to insert an image into an email in Kontact?
<_chavo> it's great if you're just starting out
<ecobuntu> lol gnome is?
<ecobuntu> more than kde?
<ecobuntu> how do you figure?
<ecobuntu> kde is way more like windows
<frank23> actually windows->kde transition is much easier
<ecobuntu> i agree frank23
<_chavo> I didn't say windows->Linux
<regeya> ecobuntu: even kde devs have acknowledged that kde needs work in the usability dept.  hush. :-)
<sampan> kde has so many options though -- so it's easy to get overwhelmed for someone just new -- but the default is pretty windowish
<godzero> cyne: I don't use kontact much, but I wouldhave thought drag-n-drop would work
<ecobuntu> anyways i like them both
<regeya> bear in mind that people could--and I know this is a stretch--have an ubuntu box be their first computer-using experience.
<frank23> _chavo: maybe you're right. gnome would be simpler for a new computer user
<ecobuntu> i like in ubuntu that they look different too not like in fedora
<_chavo> I just like a lot of the little things KDE does, remembering window positions, changing desktops with scrollwheel, etc
<sampan> regeya, it's a theoretical possibility you mean ;)
<regeya> honest to pete, I live in the good ol' u.s.-of-a. and I just had the pleasure of introducing someone to the world of desktop computing.
<regeya> I wish I was joking.
<propagandhi> i also like kde's software selection a lot better than gnomes
<propagandhi> not that i dont use gnome software
<regeya> worse, she was hired for a job where she'd primarily be using computers.
<sampan> yikes 
<regeya> even more horrible, I'll be the one keeping her computer running. *wink*
<_chavo> I have gnome installed too, I only really use the Gimp and synaptic though
<godzero> I still don't think (k)ubuntu is as polished as the older desktop distros, but that's not why I use it
<ecobuntu> the only kde apps i care for our kaffeine and amarok
<ecobuntu> our/are
<regeya> I use, hm, kino comes to mind, also inkscape.
<ecobuntu> i've heard inkscape is pretty neat
<ecobuntu> i've never used it
<sampan> konsole is a huge draw for me -- all the other term programs seem to mess up with irssi output at some point
<godzero> konqueror is my favorite browser. 10x better than firefox
<ecobuntu> i like galeon
<stupac> amen to that
<chavo> yes I think konq is the best browser out there
<stupac> unfortunatly I wish it had the extensions of firefox
<chavo> stupac, which extensions?
<godzero> most of the extentions I wanted are already in konq
<stupac> I'm big on the stumbler one, do they have that one for konqueror now?
* regeya uses firefox for extensions, also use firefox under windows and os x, no need to use three browsers for three platforms
<propagandhi> opera is getting pretty damn good, but it still has a few rendering issues 
<godzero> stumble apon, not that I know of
<stupac> yeah thats it, I just wish it had that
<propagandhi> i like how you can have browsing, email and IRC all in the one app
<godzero> opera is off my list. proprietory and all that
<stupac> but for practicality, but it's superior in all else
<chavo> oh don't know what that is. I don't really like firefox it seemjs out of place in any platform
<stupac> yeah, can't stand the adds
<propagandhi> there are no ads
<propagandhi> its open source now
<regeya> wow, this crowd is better than gnome crowds; usually hear the p&m sessions about how much better and more integrated epiphany is.
<chavo> yeah opera is free now
<godzero> free, yes, but source?
<regeya> not nearly as integrated as konq, but heh
<sampan> they still require you to click an EULA
<sampan> i just installed it
<stupac> on opera? pretty neat, I'll have to check it out
<chavo> stupac, as of the latest version opera has no more ads
<sampan> the static deb (for opera) worked perfect for me
<propagandhi> ok, maybe not open source
<propagandhi> but free in any case
<sampan> free, no ads, but still proprietary
<propagandhi> and its mail facility rivals most, as well as its IRC client, and the browser has gotten a lot better than when i was checking it out a few years back
<godzero> bummer, had my happy for a sec there
<regeya> and that's what I like about it, chavo.  looks somewhat native, but also looks very similar on all supported platforms.  whatever floats your boat. :-)  heh, on my kubuntu box I switch between konq and ff, and at work on os x I switch between safari and ff.
<godzero> s/my/me
<regeya> real shame about safari's khtml codebase veering further away from mainline khtml though.  apple's branch seems to work very nice.
<godzero> I use konq90%/firefox10% fire fox is ok for a slim browser, pluss it works with some sites konq doesn't fully(like gmail)
<Tm_T> :(
<chavo> godzero, gmail works for me in konq
<regeya> ooh, hand't tried konq w/gmail yet
* regeya should try that, and also gg maps.  gg maps + safari == no go
<Tm_T> gtalk works for me on kopete ;)
<godzero> gmail's advanced stuff doesn't work, like settings
<sampan> yeah
<chavo> change your browser identification for google maps and it loads fine
<regeya> awesome.
<DigitalHobbit> can anyone recommend a reliable and fast US mirror? looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive right now
<chavo> I set mine to Mozilla 1.7.3 and the maps work great
<godzero> why do I type "plus" with 2 Ss today? gotta be that crack I'm smoking. Look back, every plus is spelled pluss, arg
<laszlok> konqueror is awesome - i just discivered web shortcuts
<xbl> help!!! my X can't start!
<laszlok> firefox takes too long to load compared to konqueror (which is preloaded under KDE)
<xbl> i have installed kubuntu 5.10 and ubuntu for i think 7 time already
<frank23> laszlok: just leave firefox on on one desktop screen
<godzero> well 1/4 - 1/2 preloaded anyways
<xbl> please help....
<el-stupido> morning
<godzero> how do you revert to kde 3.4.x ? remove the entrys from sources.list and aptget update/upgrade?
<propagandhi> xbl: whats the error
<godzero> propagandhi: too slow
<godzero> I ran out for a cigarette, and he had logged out. ppl got give it a few minutes when the ask a question before the take off
<frank23> godzero: its more complicated than that... 
<godzero> frank23: that's what I thought
<propagandhi> godzero: thats funny, thats exactly what I just did too
<frank23> godzero: there is no easy way to downgrade and to tell you the truth I don't know exactly how to do it
<el-stupido> hmm.. i just installed UT GOTY and when i run the application it does nothing.. just sits there for a long time..
<godzero> frank23: short of ripping out kde and reinsatlling it
<propagandhi> I'm resigned to being patient and waiting for the next beta/final
<frank23> godzero: yeah that's what I would do!
<godzero> I think I'll grin and bear it
<godzero> too many apps installed that depend on qt, etc
<el-stupido> anyone can help?
<manveru> i just got the breezy-badger live-dvd, but when i type 'live' at the promt, it wants me to install
<godzero> el-stupido: lanch it from konsole, note the errors if any
<frank23> el-stupido: try to run it in a console. error message?
<el-stupido> k
<manveru> i mean, i wanted to install kubuntu anyway, but i need to know if it works fine with my hardware
<godzero> why does the name el-stupido make me think of homer simpson in a zoro outfit? Must be tooooo late.
<frank23> manveru: I never tried the dvd... it won't boot live?
<manveru> exactly
<manveru> it 'loads installer components from cd' and fails to copy something
<el-stupido> can I just paste the error here?
<godzero> manveru: may be a bad burn... 
<frank23> manveru: I don't know... try the live cd instead?
<el-stupido> godzero: Can I just paste the error here?
<manveru> yeah, i thought so
<godzero> el-stupido: no
<el-stupido> ok
<godzero> el-stupido: pastebin it
<manveru> i certainly won't dl the cd as well... just hardly got the 3GB down
<godzero> unless it's 1 line
<el-stupido> godzero: how do i do that? what is it lol
<godzero> pastebin.con
<manveru> el-stupido; rafb.net/paste
<godzero> .com
<frank23> look at the topic
<godzero> Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com 
<el-stupido> hehe ok
<el-stupido> thankyou
<manveru> ah, checking dvd-integrity shows me some errors...
<manveru> so lets burn it again
<el-stupido> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398350
<el-stupido> this is awesome
<el-stupido> <3 KUbuntu (Linux)
<godzero> I don't know why, but a lot of install disks burn bad... dunno why
<chavo> godzero, I've noticed that also, I just burn them at a slower speed and it seems to help
<el-stupido> wont work even if i use sudo
<el-stupido> :/
<godzero> el-stupido: sudo /usr/local/games$ ut
<godzero> hrm
<el-stupido> same error
<frank23> el-stupido: how did you install it?
<el-stupido> Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?   <--- this bit
<el-stupido> i used the Loki installer
<el-stupido> i have the 2 cd pack GOTY
<el-stupido> installations successful (least what it told me)
<el-stupido> but i did run into trouble installing the NVidia drivers
<godzero> sudo rm -r /home/shantanu/.loki   ??? try again
<frank23> el-stupido: glxinfo | grep direct   to check 3d
<el-stupido> ok.... it came up with a lot of gibberish
<el-stupido> lol
<el-stupido> cant make head or tail of that
<frank23> el-stupido: what giberish?
<frank23> from glxinfo?
<el-stupido> pastebin again?
<frank23> one line:   glxinfo | grep direct
<godzero> chavo: I never had a prob myself with dvds, but you see a lot of it in the channels and forums
<el-stupido> no direct rendering
<frank23> el-stupido: 3d acceleration does not work
<el-stupido> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<el-stupido> hmm...
<el-stupido> so you think ut might not be running cos of the driver?
<fatejudger> what the hell is up with Java in Breezy?
<frank23> did you install nvidia with synaptic or adept?
<fatejudger> Azureus doesn't work anymore
<godzero> el-stupido: you'll need to load the module, or reboot to load the module after a driver install
<el-stupido> neither.. i downloaded the NVidia 7676 driver yesterday for 32 bit but couldnt install them
<frank23> el-stupido: I don't know if it's the drivers fault but   you need   direct rendering: Yes
<frank23> el-stupido: its easier to install with adept
<frank23> !tell el-stupido about nvidia
<frank23> fatejudger: you upgraded and azureus stopped working?
<frank23> sudo update-alternatives java
<fatejudger> I formatted and reinstalled
<godzero> ya, just adept|synaptic, search & install nvidia stuff, edit xorg.conf, reboot
<stupac> I just tried upgrading to breezy, and I got an error half way through
<fatejudger> but that's the GNU java compiler right?
<frank23> fatejudger: oh.. you need to install a real java
<stupac> now half my stuff doesn't work
<fatejudger> frank23: I tried downloading it off of their website
<fatejudger> frank23: but the preinstalled one overwrites it
<stupac> I'm trying to get openoffice back cause I gotta write a paper for psych due monday
<fatejudger> frank23: Azureus only uses the preinstalled one
<el-stupido> frank23: I dont seem to have Adept .. should i just apt-get it?
<fatejudger> I either need to remove that one
<fatejudger> or I don't know
<godzero> el-stupido: not on breezy? what you waiting for?
<frank23> fatejudger: no  if you installed a sun java,      sudo update-alternatives java  lets you choose what will be used
<fatejudger> frank23: well I uninstalled it
<stupac> I'm trying to fix the broken packages on my system cause I think that will fix it, but heres the error I get: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398358
<fatejudger> frank23: someone referred me to a package
<frank23> el-stupido:   use synaptic or kynaptic
<fatejudger> but the package made my computer crash
<frank23> !javadebs
<ubotu> methinks javadebs is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or javadebs is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<insanekane> el-stupido: you can install it using 'sudo apt-get install adept'
<el-stupido> frank23: i dont seem to have them
<frank23> el-stupido: system->package manager
<el-stupido> grr i have Adept
<el-stupido> lol sorry
<frank23> el-stupido: install nvidia-glx
<insanekane> stupac: what error did you get ?
<el-stupido> frank23: done
<stupac> you can see it all, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398358
<frank23> el-stupido: now sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<insanekane> stupac: delete the file, and just apt-get it again ... most probably a bad download
<el-stupido> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<insanekane> stupac: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-help-en-us_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu5_all.deb ....
<fatejudger> frank23: that's the package that made my computer crash
<insanekane> stupac: then, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<stupac> I'll give that a try real fast
<frank23> fatejudger: what do you mean your computer crashed?
<insanekane> stupac: but ... i don't see why you need the help files to actually run OOo2
<manveru> ok, second dvd was bad as well
<el-stupido> frank23: it wont work mate says command invalid
<stupac> I never get past the splash screen though, so I'm not sure what is up
<godzero> stupac: also try unistalling OOo2, then reistall it
<el-stupido> frank23: or not found rather
<frank23> el-stupido: try again...  sudo /usr/sbin/nvidia-glx-config enable  maybe
<manveru> the same package (acpi-modules) has wrong checksum
<fatejudger> frank23: the screen was completely screwed up
<fatejudger> frank23: like X had totally crashed
<frank23> fatejudger: because of java????
<el-stupido> frank23: still not found
<insanekane> stupac: then, it may be another problem
<stupac> hmm, all it did was download the package then it spat back the same error
<frank23> el-stupido: commit changes in adept to install stuff, right?
<insanekane> stupac: you should try running it from console ... oowriter2 ... see if it spits any errors
<el-stupido> frank23: i clicked on "Keep"
<insanekane> stupac: its immaterial ... the help files don't help anyway, and they are not necessary for running OOo afaict
<godzero> manveru: soulds like you may have a bad copy, md5 the .iso, and compare it to the one at the website
<insanekane> stupac: it downloaded 23 MB in 2 minutes ?!?!
<manveru> godzero; doing that already...
<stupac> I got a 3MB/s
<godzero> manveru: good man
<el-stupido> frank23: got it
<fatejudger> frank23: there is some memory leak
<insanekane> stupac: amazing :)
<fatejudger> frank23: I just tried it again
<fatejudger> frank23: it didn't crash this time
<fatejudger> frank23: but I could tell it was writing to the swap like crazy
<el-stupido> frank23: installed
<frank23> fatejudger: that's strange...
<fatejudger> frank23: it sure it
<stupac> ok, heres what I got when I ran it in console, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398369
<fatejudger> frank23: but didn't you say I needed to change which java version I used?
<godzero> manveru: about a month ago the daily build was bad. Maybe again?
<frank23> fatejudger: basicallay you need    java -version  to say you're not using gnu's java
<fatejudger> frank23: that command you gave me doesn't work
<el-stupido> frank23: In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to be restarted
<fatejudger> frank23: is there another way to do it?
<insanekane> stupac: try deleting /tmp/.ICE-unix/8203
<manveru> godzero; i don't think it's the daily build, it should be the official 5.10, right?
<manveru> hell, that md5 takes quite some time
<godzero> manveru: correct, just wondering if the same prob crept up again
<manveru> godzero; ok, my checksum is bad
<frank23> fatejudger: sorry its   sudo update-alternatives --config java 
<el-stupido> frank23: /etc/init.d/kdm stop ???????
<godzero> manveru: well, sounds like you know what to do, btw: did you d/l it by http/ftp or torrent?
<stupac> got the same error message after removing it, I also got a popup error /home/stupac/ does not exist
<frank23> el-stupido: yes to restart X   (then  /etc/init.d/kdm start
<insanekane> stupac: did the X server upgrade occur properly ?
<stupac> I don't know, probably not
<manveru> godzero; took the http-way, because torrent was creeping on 20kb/s over 2 days
<insanekane> stupac: also, try this in console ... kdesu oowriter2
<el-stupido> grr then i'l have to exit Konversation
<el-stupido> lol
<el-stupido> brb
<stupac> I can't remember where it quite or what the rror was
<el-stupido> frank23: stay put lol jk
<manveru> godzero; i will try to fix it using the torrent... wonder what happens
<godzero> good idea
<stupac> nope, same thing
<insanekane> stupac: hmm, its not a good idea to continue running your system ... but then you need the OOo immediately i think
<insanekane> stupac: since you have about 3MB/s ... why don't you use the live CD ?
<godzero> my thought too
<fatejudger> frank23: thanks, works great
<stupac> theres an Idea
<insanekane> stupac: that way you can take your time fixing the system, and you will have a working base to do your psychology report
<godzero> fix it tomorrow
<stupac> I got one sitting here
<frank23> fatejudger: it works? what does  java -version say?
<stupac> thats a good idea
<fatejudger> I don't know
<fatejudger> but I changed it to number 3
<fatejudger> which is the one I installed
<fatejudger> and now Azureus runs a lot faster
<insanekane> stupac: :)
<stupac> but you don't think my systems probably worth salvaging, just reinstall?
<fatejudger> and connects to people
<insanekane> stupac: im very sure it can be salvaged ... that is what i love abt apt
<frank23> fatejudger: yeah... mine didn't connect to peers with gnu's java
<insanekane> stupac: im just not sure its worthwhile doing it right *now* seeing as you need to work on other stuff
<stupac> just might take a bit
<stupac> yeah, I'll have to work on it later
<godzero> stupac: prolly ok, unistall OOo, flush cache, /temp, try to reinstall
<fatejudger> frank23: that's because it's old
<fatejudger> frank23: GNU java sucks
<fatejudger> frank23: there's no reason for it
<insanekane> godzero: its probably not an ooo issue
<godzero> stupac: after ther report
<stupac> alright, I'll have to get on that later
<frank23> fatejudger: what? gnu's java is NEW and in development
<stupac> it's just gonna be bothering me until I can finish this darn report
<insanekane> stupac: :)
<fatejudger> frank23: there's no use for a GNU version of Java
<stupac> alright, later guys, thanks for the help guys, insanekane, godzero, you guys are awesome
<fatejudger> frank23: especially since Java sucks compared to memory conserving languages like C++
<insanekane> stupac: ciao
<godzero> insanekane: I know, but it may be a moemroy overflow, so take it 1 step at a time
<unsurreal> anyone very familiar with konqueror?
<el-stupido> frank23: ok done
<el-stupido> frank23: whats the grep command again?
<frank23> glxinfo | grep direct
<godzero> unsurreal: whats the Q?
<billytwowilly> hey, what's up with  amarok and tunepimp not working with mp3 in breezy?
<billytwowilly> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk'.  Stop.
<insanekane> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<frank23> fatejudger: : a gnu version could be freely distributed: that's good
<billytwowilly> I get that error when I try and build tunepimp
<insanekane> !tell billytwowilly about mp3
<el-stupido> direct rendering: Yes
<el-stupido> woohoo!!!
<frank23> el-stupido: 3d is good to go
<fatejudger> frank23: why would that be any better than the package I got?
<el-stupido> frank23: Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set? <--- still wont work mate
<billytwowilly> insanekane, I know about that, I'm trying to compile tunepimp to work properly and it is failing as shown above.
<frank23> el-stupido: ;-)
<godzero> unsurreal: What's your question? Almost everyone use konq here
<unsurreal> godzero: take a look at this pic http://www.mozillaquest.com/Linux04/Graphics/KDE-Konqueror-file-manager_2-tabs_578x423.jpg
<unsurreal> sure its not current but w/e
<fatejudger> Konq sucks!
<unsurreal> im missing the window drop down menu at the top, and side bar on the left
<unsurreal> was wondering how to get those things
<el-stupido> frank23: any suggestions?
<frank23> el-stupido: I don't know anything about that loki installer
<chavo> unsurreal, hit F9 for the sidebar, the Window menu I believe was removed
<unsurreal> how come?
<el-stupido> damnit
<unsurreal> lol
<unsurreal> nm
<unsurreal> prolly dont knw that?
<frank23> el-stupido: and those   mkdir   permission denied errors are very strange...
<chavo> unsurreal, I think they are trying to simplify konq, I build my own KDE though
<manveru> godzero; ok, officially proof that torrent is dumb... it starts at the point that has the problem, and that is 2.5gb left
<godzero> unsurreal: they're trying to slim it down. I'm not happy with it either
<frank23> el-stupido: try to run ut from your home directory
<godzero> manveru: you're prolly missing a few bytes, so the rest are leftshifted
<el-stupido> ok
<unsurreal> chavo or godzero: next q, when entering music folder on mounted iwndows partiton, my entire system becomes choppy
<manveru> godzero; wonder if jigdo or something is able to repair
<el-stupido> frank23: nah man.. same problem
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<el-stupido> frank23: and i cant even find anything on the forums
<chavo> unsurreal, haven't seen that problem
<frank23> el-stupido: where did you get the loki installer?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: saw the light .. removed gnome .. but have gaim , xchat .. gparted installed :D
<unsurreal> would it be the mere fact that there are 5000 files in that one folder
<godzero> never used jig, but prolly would do the same
<manveru> godzero; is there jigdo for the dvd-release?
<user0> why are the x86 ISO downloads broken?
<da_bon_bon> hey .. i upgraded to kde35b2 and now i dont see any mounts in "Storage media" folder .. HELP!
<chavo> da_bon_bon, there's a qtparted you know
<manveru> user0; don't know, mine as well
<unsurreal> da_bon_bon: its a beta
<unsurreal> i went back to 3.4.3
<frank23> da_bon_bon: you can always use   kopete, konversation, qparted  ;-)
<da_bon_bon> chavo: which tharashed my hard disk two times
<el-stupido> frank23: downloaded it from here --->http://www.princessleia.com/UT.html
<da_bon_bon> gparted is much safer
<da_bon_bon> yes, frank23 :)
<da_bon_bon> but no alternative to firefox
<unsurreal> chavo: would the konq prob be because of a vast amount of songs?
<propagandhi> ok, I have the weirdest problem now. My disk keeps filling up, I'm sure its a log file or something thats growing huge from kde 3.5 beta 2 errors or something, when I restart its normal, then it just grows as i use the OS.
<da_bon_bon> unsurreal: so ?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, it's just a front end to parted
<godzero> propagandhi: that's all the warez I'm uploading to your hdd
<propagandhi> godzero: oh in that case... its fine
<da_bon_bon> chavo: but still, its bad :)
<da_bon_bon> the main problem is the mounts! :(
<el-stupido> frank23: whats a stock install?
<el-stupido> frank23: check this http://www.sujee.net/geeky/ut.html you think this could be the problem?
<guyabano> hi there...
<godzero> propagandhi: how fast is the drive getting used up? I can't imagine a log getting that big that fast
<guyabano> sos:  can someone please tell me how to connect on my network. i can ping other computers but i cant acces the files from other computers, im using samba
<da_bon_bon> does anyone else face the same problem >?
<propagandhi> well it takes a few hours
<propagandhi> its on a 20GB partition with 14.4GB ACTUALLY used
<propagandhi> but in a few hours from now it will be full
<frank23> el-stupido: I don't think that's it... look in /usr/local/games/ut/ if the maps are there  (I think thats the right directory)
<godzero> propagandhi: so, like a gig an hour? wow, time think about the nuklear option
<guyabano> sos:  can someone please tell me how to connect on my network. i can ping other computers but i cant acces the files from other computers, im using samba
<guyabano> thanks
<el-stupido> frank23:  i see the maps
<frank23> el-stupido: I really don't know how to help you...
<el-stupido> frank23: you have done enough mate thank you for your time
<da_bon_bon> does anyone on kde 3.5 beta 2 have the problem that no mounts appear in "storage media" ?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, just checked and I have nothing in media:/ either, I never use it though
<da_bon_bon> is it recomended to build kernels on ubuntu ? i want a 2.6.13 kernel with suspend2 enabled ..
<user0> are the x86 iso images going to be back up any time soon?
<da_bon_bon> sux0rs
<el-stupido> frank23: you know anywhere else where i can ask for help?
<da_bon_bon> chavo: system:/media ?
<el-stupido> .j games
<el-stupido> oops
<chavo> da_bon_bon, same thing
<da_bon_bon> oh ok, chavo 
<frank23> el-stupido: look for the transgaming / cedega forums
<frank23> el-stupido: maybe there is somthimg there
<el-stupido> frank23: looking now
<godzero> so.... where's that kde 3.5 beta 2.1?
<da_bon_bon> godzero: read the topic. kde beta 2 , not 2.1
<godzero> lol, I have beta 2, but it's verrrry broken
<godzero> just my lame attenpt at humor
<godzero> attempt
<chavo> da_bon_bon, I'm getting an error starting kdemedia manger, you get anything like that when accessing media:/?
<da_bon_bon> yes, chavo , i get that error after i restart hal once.
<da_bon_bon> kde 3.5 is fucking broken.
<da_bon_bon> i want to go back.
<da_bon_bon> is there any way to downgrade ?
<godzero> chavo: I fet no error there, just a cd-r and floppy icon(s)
<da_bon_bon> yes.
<da_bon_bon> godzero: same here. we must have mounts.
<da_bon_bon> godzero: do this -- /etc/init.d/hal restart
<godzero> da_bon_bon: sudo: /etc/init.d/hal: command not found
<godzero> locate hal
<diwaker> hey, does anyone know a good solution to the artsd crashing problem in the latest kde3.5beta2 packages?
<godzero> sorry, cursor was still here
<da_bon_bon> diwaker: in sound settings, disable kde sound system
<da_bon_bon> oops
<da_bon_bon> sorry
<da_bon_bon> i meant dbus
<da_bon_bon> godzero: do this -- /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<diwaker> da_bon_bon: i did that. thats not a very solution though
<da_bon_bon> diwaker: the best one at the momen
<diwaker> do we know what exactly the problem is?
<da_bon_bon> maybe Riddell does.
<chavo> the problem is people expecting beta software to work flawlessly
<da_bon_bon> fuck! breezy updates always fails gpg check
<godzero> da_bon_bon: yep, that killed media:/
<da_bon_bon> godzero: kdemediamanager ?
<godzero> da_bon_bon: kde mediamanager not running
<da_bon_bon> its not a kde problem though.
<da_bon_bon> kde35b2 works falwlessly on my archlinux install.
<chavo> hmm hal is not starting
<da_bon_bon> chavo: hal is not installed at al
<chavo> exit with return code 1
<godzero> I feel sorry for my machine, I'm all too willing to install beta stuff, and run random sudo commands on it
<da_bon_bon> ooh
<da_bon_bon> its installed
<da_bon_bon> chavo: used strace ?
<da_bon_bon> then how come /etc/init.d/dbus restart shows [ok]  ?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, I get the hal error restarting dbus here
<godzero> no hall error here
<da_bon_bon> no error here too
<da_bon_bon>  * Stopping Hardware abstraction layer: 
<da_bon_bon> /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal: line 49: kill: (15023) - No such process
<da_bon_bon>    ...done.
<da_bon_bon>  * Stopping system message bus...
<da_bon_bon>    ...done.
<da_bon_bon>  * Starting system message bus...
<da_bon_bon>    ...done.
<da_bon_bon>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer: 
<da_bon_bon>    ...done.
<da_bon_bon> see ?
<da_bon_bon> fuck ! i want to downgrade
<da_bon_bon> how do i do that ?
<da_bon_bon> i have the packages locally cached
<godzero> I think you would have to either rip out kde and deps wholesale and reinstall 3.4.x,or manuall downgrade every package
<da_bon_bon> :(
<da_bon_bon> i will do "dpkg -i *" in the cache dir
<aftertaf> hi again all
<godzero> aftertaf: hi, ps: what is a taf?
<diwaker> chavo: hey if i expected software to run perfectly, i won't be running beta :)
<frank23> da_bon_bon: tell us if that works
<diwaker> chavo: i'm just curious to know what the problem is
<aftertaf> taf is french slang for work
<da_bon_bon> frank23: err .. i was rather hoping someone else would tell me whether that worked :D
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  is it that broke?
<da_bon_bon> yes.
<da_bon_bon> bloody borken
<manveru> ok, only curious, but someone knows a tool to repair the download of an iso?
<godzero> da_bon_bon: looks like you nominated yourself. good luck :P
<propagandhi> well, I'm downgrading my suse 10 to kde  3.5 beta 1 at the moment
<da_bon_bon> godzero: :(
<da_bon_bon> propagandhi: why ?
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  gpg error dont matter though
<propagandhi> because its rooted
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt- get -f install ?
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: why ? no packages are broekn.
<godzero> propagandhi: howed it get rooted?
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  why not go to console, and remove/reinstall hal?
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  wazzup, hal fubarred?
<propagandhi> godzero: i have no idea whats happened, but something in that update has caused the disk to fill up constantly without me even doing anything!
<propagandhi> after this i'll back ubuntu up and reinstall back to beta 1 too
<aftertaf> what does rooted mean?
<godzero> propagandhi: do you know which directory/partion was filling?
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: kde is fscked
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  e17 ;)
<da_bon_bon> propagandhi: maybe its a virus ? :D
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: kewl ! where u got that from ? packages ?
<aftertaf> cvs
<godzero> rooted meens someone has root access you your box
<aftertaf> but it works lovely
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: screenie ?
<aftertaf> godzero:  ok. pwned for / ;)
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  whats the button again for screen capture?
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: i dont know .. which button ?
<propagandhi> its okay, suse is much easier to downgrade than ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> in e17 ?
<da_bon_bon> propagandhi: how come ?
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  in linux :)
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: uh.. man import ? :D
<propagandhi> it just is.. the tools are there
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: u used some script to upgrade / build e17 ?
<godzero> aftertaf: I sometimes assign a shortcut for Prt Scrn launches KSnapshot
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  nope, but its easy.    and there are scripts if you have direct net access. here i dont, so i get a tarball of the cvs.
<da_bon_bon> i have.
<da_bon_bon> any idea of script ?
<da_bon_bon> *which 
<hater2win> what do i need to get mpeg, mov, avi, files to play?
<hater2win> is there a certain package
<da_bon_bon> hater2win: apt-get install mplayer-nogui kaffeine-mplayer
<hater2win> ty
<godzero> hater2win: enable universe and multiverse, search for you codecs/etc
<da_bon_bon> apt-get install w32codecs akode-mpeg xine-ui too, hater2win 
<hater2win> thanks guys
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  mail adr?
<da_bon_bon> hater2win: apt-get install k3b-mp3 , if you want to burn mp3 as audio cds
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: email; ? rohandhruva@gmail.com
<da_bon_bon> amarok is bloody heavy
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: ping
<godzero> da_bon_bon: I love amaroK, the version with breezy is dated already, but it does it all
<da_bon_bon> dated no problem
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  i cant dcc, stupid proxy.
<da_bon_bon> but it pushes my piii 550mhz to the limits
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: why not directly mail ? :D
<godzero> by date I meen the current point release fixes a lot of bugs that I'm suffering
<da_bon_bon> which one ?
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: modprobe ip-conntrack-irc work ?
<godzero> da_bon_bon:  the one at kde.org?
<da_bon_bon> godzero: i meant, which bugs does it fix ?
<godzero> the thing that stuck in my memory is some fixes to the podcast receiver
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  modprobe thing worked.
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  do i need to restart irc?
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> no.
<godzero> there were more, but I read it a couple days ago
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  you getting a send file?
<da_bon_bon> yes
<da_bon_bon> but send once more
<da_bon_bon> please
<da_bon_bon> uh - huh .. not working here :(
<da_bon_bon> fails at connecting
<aftertaf> doh. check your mail....
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: you did not attach any file :)
<aftertaf> crud :)
<da_bon_bon> whats "crud" ?
<aftertaf> crap :)
<da_bon_bon> nooo
<da_bon_bon> you must say krap :D
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59568&highlight=completely+remove+gnome
<aftertaf> gmail aint very clever with file attachments. you have to type in the path n all ... Krap
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> hell.. i am goin ahead and compiling my own kernel .. 2.6.13 :P
<da_bon_bon> any final thoughts ?
<aftertaf> dont do it. NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> why do that?
<godzero> I tried that once... I stall have flash-backs....
<da_bon_bon> for suspend2
<da_bon_bon> for suspend2, aftertaf 
<godzero> hibernate would be nice
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> I have a package problem
<Tm_T> no you don't
<da_bon_bon> lol, Tm_T 
<blackflag> I tried to convert an rpm package with alien
<da_bon_bon> blackflag: why ? why ? why oh why ????
<blackflag> and installed it then
<aftertaf> blackflag:  argh!!
<da_bon_bon> doesnt ubuntu have all that you need ?
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> alien is what it is
<blackflag> now I get the error dpkg error 1
<Tm_T> just ... alien
<da_bon_bon> blackflag: paste the error
<morrow> Tm_T: and the only way to install a citrix client :)
<aftertaf> blackflag:  what is the pkg?
<blackflag> okay, but how can I correct it now
<da_bon_bon> paste the error
<blackflag> dpkg
<Tm_T> blackflag: more than 2 lines -> pastebin
<da_bon_bon> and which package
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: let him do it here :(
<godzero> da_bon_bon: about amaroK.. does turning off the analizer help much with the cpu usage?
<Tm_T> morrow: I don't think so, I bet you can grab sources
<blackflag> I have to translate the error, momeent
<morrow> binary only :(
<Tm_T> godzero: it should
<Tm_T> morrow: oh?
<Tm_T> morrow: stay away from stuff like that!
<blackflag> the package should be reinstalled but can not find an archive
<da_bon_bon> godzero: how does one do that ?
<blackflag> thats the error
<godzero> da_bon_bon: left clicking the analizer cycles thru the themes(?), one will be "none"
<Tm_T> blackflag: ok, what package it is?
<blackflag> it is w32codec-all
<Tm_T> ok
<morrow> Tm_T: u can't demand the company to stop using windows terminal servers... (in fact this system is the only windows machine in the company) :)
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  nice site find man :)
<Tm_T> there is w32codecs package
<morrow> ahh there is a tar.gz...
<Tm_T> morrow: I can
<javb> hello, i installed kubuntu from DVD, when i do apt-get install <something> it seems it doesnt check on the web..  the same with "adept" something i should do?
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: which one ?
<blackflag> yes, there is, but there are not all files in it
<Tm_T> morrow: I demand my school to provide linux-only environment...
<aftertaf> javb:  yes, enable the http lines in sources list
<Tm_T> morrow: no luck so far
<morrow> yeah.. school :)
<blackflag> so I tried to usetzhe -all package
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  bleeding edge e17
<propagandhi> i figured out what was smashing my disk
<morrow> but there still is no good client for SAP or Checkpoint which does not run on windows...
<javb> aftertaf --- > mmm how can i do that?
<blackflag> I used it cause I was not able to watch mpeg's
<aftertaf> javb:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     then   remove the # before each deb http:// line
<Tm_T> morrow: hmm, ok ok, I see the point
<godzero> javb: you have to uncomment some of the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> !tell javb about repositories
<Tm_T> morrow: but, rule of thumb, alien prolly does poor job
<aftertaf> and see ubouts link ;)
<aftertaf> *ubotu's link even
<aftertaf> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks aftertaf :)
<Tm_T> !sucky bot
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Tm_T
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: oh ok.. will do that today nite :)
<blackflag> can someone help with that issue?
<aftertaf> :) da_bon_bon 
<Tm_T> blackflag: install w32codecs package
<propagandhi> godzero: can u tell me how much cpu the kicker is utilising on your system
<aftertaf> blackflag:  use dpkg to remove/purge it.  
<Tm_T> aftertaf: yu, carry on, coffee to me ->
<godzero> propagandhi: right now, running konversatrion, a couple instances of konq, and amaroK, using about 5-10% on a 2.8G celeron
* da_bon_bon compiles a keeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrneeeeeeeeeeelllllllll :)
<da_bon_bon> wooo hooo
<strannik> Hello guys, i'm very very new to kubunto, i have just installed kde from ubuntu
<blackflag> dpkg: action --control and --remove are in conflict
<da_bon_bon> strannik: kubuntu :)
<blackflag> so ,what?
<propagandhi> godzero: kicker alone was using 89% cpu 
<blackflag> has someoen an idea?
<strannik> can somebody tell me where do i setup the drivers for the hardware, i was using suse earlier for about a month (thats all of the linux exp. i have using linux) and i did it through yast there
<godzero> propagandhi: is your kicker computing the answer to life and all things? Because the answer is 42.
<strannik> where do i do it now?
<propagandhi> godzero: no, my computer is computing a computer to calculate life and all things
<godzero> propagandhi: oh, carry on then...
<strannik> i need to instal the driver for my lg monitor, because i can't change the resolution to anything exept 640x480 at 60 hz
<propagandhi> godzero: minute i stopped kicker my disk stopped getting smashed
<godzero> hmm, maybe kicker is trying to launch a applet, or locate a resource that's unavailable..??..
<propagandhi> godzero: i have no idea, but the fact that its affecting storage space tells me it must be outputting something somewhere
<godzero> is there a command to see what files a process has open?
<propagandhi> not that i know of
<propagandhi> i could use tail on the file if i knew what it was
<godzero> whats tail? tale $filename outputs owner?
<propagandhi> you can tail -f or something and it will watch a file being filled
<propagandhi> so i can see whats happening
<el-stupido> anyne plays UT on Linux?
<el-stupido> i never thought it'd be this hard
<propagandhi> godzero: say, like if you outputted apt-get dist-upgrade to a file,  and then tailed it you'd see apt-get dist-upgrade running
<godzero> I read to man page
<da_bon_bon> i am off
<da_bon_bon> ccya guys
<godzero> last N lines in file
<da_bon_bon> tfn
<da_bon_bon> :)
<godzero> now if there was an easy way to see what program is keeping my cd mounted...
<BlankC> lsof
<godzero> lsof workes for that too? cool
<BlankC> something like lsof /dev/hdc should tell you.
<sampan> can't the find command be used to find large files?  with the -size flag?
<godzero> I was about to say I thought that was only for /dev stuff.. then realized...
<sampan> propagandhi  assuming that whatever is clogging up your partition is one gigantic file, you should be able to find it?
<BlankC> Konqueror has a mode to see big files...its: View -> View Mode -> File Size View
<sampan> does that just filter the current folder's view?  if so, he'd still have to surf through every folder till he sees the gigantic file ...?
<BlankC> yes...but it can help narrow it down. To do it with find: find / -size 200M
<aftertaf> rightclick properties lets you see which folder is huge.... then you track down bit by bit.
<BlankC> plus: cd / ; du -sh *
<BlankC> find and du may work better with a sudo.
<sampan> yeah the / is important -- as would be "sudo" so you don't get Permission denied :D
<sampan> just tried that and got a ton of output -- but propagandhi is talking about GIGABYTES of crud, so maybe a really high number would produce just one result
<BlankC> sudo find / -size 2G
<propagandhi> BlankC - i will check that, and thanx sampan also
<sampan> sure ... glad blankc had the correct syntax 
<sampan> <--- uber-newb
<propagandhi> will that find files that are 2GB, or files 2GB and over
<sampan> if you use a + it will do larger than i think
<propagandhi> ok
<sampan> but it might be irrelevant -- not sure 
<godzero> I never know what I'll learn next comming to this #. Just lurking here is a good way to learn alot.
* sampan goes to read a man page
<BlankC> oops how about: sudo find / -size +2G
<propagandhi> AHA
<propagandhi> found the b@#!d
<sampan> yay!!
<godzero> w00t
<propagandhi> THANX lad
<propagandhi> lads
<godzero> what was it?
<propagandhi> i should have thought it'd be /home/user/.xsession-errors
<propagandhi> now if only i can find a way to limit that file to something more reasonable, say 100MB max
<sampan> does that file get temporarily dumped/refreshed automatically?
<propagandhi> for your reference guys - i think this is a prob similar to mine
<propagandhi> http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2005/03/msg00412.html
<godzero> hrmm, just read my xsession-errors..... seems I should do something fatal to kbluetoothd
<propagandhi> the file is cleared either at boot or shutdown, not sure which yet, but steadily grows when working on 
<propagandhi> still no idea how to limit in on a number of lines or similar
<BlankC> Not sure how limit log sizes in general but perhaps logrotate may help.
<godzero> chmod -r ?
<sampan> yeah that bluetoothd is about 75% of the lines in my .xsession-errors
<sampan> that's annoying for something i don't and won't ever use
<propagandhi> BlankC - I've set all other logs to 50MB and to only keep the last 10 stored, but cant find how to do the same with .xsession-errors
<raphink> I'm testing the windows transparency in KDE 3.5 and wow you better have at least a 3GHz proc for that!
<godzero> link -s /.....xsession-errors /dev/null
<raphink> it's just too slow for me
<raphink> ;)
<BlankC> cant you just turn off kbluetoothd?
<sampan> i dunno
<godzero> mine's bluetoothd too, but only 300KB or so
<sampan> can kill the process -- but how do i keep it from coming up at login?
<BlankC> You can disable it in K -> System Settings : System Services (the thing is called  bluez-utils) Dunno what shutting it off will do.
<godzero> kded is dead so I can't kill it right now
<sampan> thanks blankc -- i'm counting on it being limited to bluetooth (as it's name implies) :X
<BlankC> I disabled mine..but had to kill the kbluetoothd by hand. Didnt try a reboot yet.
<godzero> hey guys, about konqueror... the google search plugin. The auto guess function is crap, sorry Krap. If you qwery isn't in the list, it deletes it
<sampan> yeah, i made the mistake of killing kbluetoothd by hand and then clicking on "bluetooth" in system settings, which restarted it :/
<godzero> sampan: lol
<sampan> definite "DOH!" moment
<godzero> raphink: what video card are you using?
<raphink> asus radeon 9200 128MB
<raphink> you think it's linked to my video card?
<godzero> I have a 9200 se, and I can't get compositing working at all, can I look at you xorg.conf?
<deacon> Hey, I have a Breezy question.  Why didn't Breezy ask me for an Root password when I set it up?
<raphink> did you enable Composite in your xorg.conf?
<raphink> deacon: it has been this way with ubuntu from the beginning I think
<raphink> except if you set it in expert mode
<sampan> no root account by default
<raphink> you have to use sudo
<sampan> use sudo with your own password
<deacon> No, Hoary asked me for a root password.
<godzero> raphink: I had it running fine with my intel inegrated 845gv, but I have something fubarred in xorg.cong I think
<deacon> Expert mode??
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<raphink> I'm sending you my xorg.conf deacon 
<Clary> please...helpe me to install a program called XMGR
<raphink> deacon: there's an expert mode at install
<raphink> when Isolinux boots
<blackflag> there is a problem with windows settings in systemsettings
<raphink> you type `expert' in the prompt
<deacon> and if I didn't use that, is there any way to SET a root password?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> sudo passwd root
<blackflag> when I choose an item then it is to large to get the button administer
<raphink> but it's not useful
<raphink> deacon: when you want to be root, you can use `sudo su'
<deacon> ok,  I now have a root password
<deacon> sudo su isn't very useful in the gui utils
<raphink> why would you need it for gui?
<raphink> there's kdesu
<deacon> you want to go into admin mode,  you need the root password
<raphink> nope
<raphink> you need YOUR password
<deacon> that didn't work
<raphink> ubuntu is set with sudo by default
<deacon> I know, I trie 10 times
<raphink> should have worked
<godzero> raphink: thanks. Looks alot like mine, but I hava alot of cruft that's prolly interfering, so I'll trim mine down using yours as a guide
<deacon> nope
<deacon> but it should work now
<raphink> I doubt it will work with a root passwd
<raphink> in gui
<raphink> deacon: you have sudo rights, so it's your own passwd you should enter in gui boxes
<deacon> nope,  it doesn't
<sampan> i've wondered if there's a way to remove a root pass if someone sets it
<deacon> doesn't work with either password
<deacon> Hmmm.... possible bug?
<raphink> possible
<raphink> it's not a pb with your num lock ?
<deacon> I am using the 64 bit version
<deacon> nope, num lock off
<Clary>  c' qlke buon anima italiana????????????
<asraniel> anyone here that is able to mount window shares with smb4k?
<deacon> asraniel: I haven't tried it myself
<raphink> Clary: /join #kubuntu-it
<Tm_T> Clary: no colours please
<Tm_T> :(
<deacon> aww, that's a nice burnt umber though
<raphink> Clary: no se parla l'italiano ci
<Tm_T> uhhh, my eyes
<deacon> well, it's almost 3:30 AM here, I'll figure out the gui utils issue tomorrow, or some other time.  I need sleep now.
<godzero> raphink: brb, wish me luck
<asraniel> deacon: well, it doesent work, i just wanted to know if someone is able to, if not i will fill a bugreport
<godzero> raphink: No luck. Prolly kde 3.5 beta 2 mucking it up
<raphink> what do you mean?
<raphink> it worked for me 
<godzero> raphink: are you running kde 3.5 b2?
<raphink> yes
<godzero> I'm gunna cry now
<raphink> aw :(
<propagandhi> godzero: problem solveed
<propagandhi> solved
<godzero> I have integrated video (crappy) on the agp bus, and the ati on the pci bus, the intel chip does OK 2d & compositing, but hardly any 3D, so I use the ATI, but no compositing. I have many video probs with kde 3.5 that I didn't with 3.4.x
<raphink> yeah konqueror is not crashing anymore :)
<godzero> propagandhi: death to kbluetothd?
<propagandhi> godzero: no remember my issue was kicker
<propagandhi> filling up my hard disk
<raphink> godzero: 3d works fine for me, not very very fast, but fast enough
<godzero> ya, wasn't that traced to kbluetoothd? or am I confused again?
<raphink> for celestia or planetpenguin-racer it's enough
<propagandhi> not sure about that much but I took other measures to ensure the xsession-errors file couldnt be allowed to get that large again
<godzero> ppracer is fine, quake 3 fine, etc 3d is passable
<godzero> no celestia - crashs on launch :(
<raphink> :(
<godzero> propagandhi: explain
<godzero> raphink: I actualy really like celestia so I'm a little bummed
<raphink> aw :(
<propagandhi> godzero: i added the xsession-errors file to logrotation, set max limit of the file to 25MB before rotation and told it to only store the last 4 logs
<propagandhi> so the max space that particular file will be able to cost me is 100MB
<propagandhi> from my research Ive noted it has been a problem that has plagued numerous distros at numerous points in time
<propagandhi> I mean, at one stage that file was 12GB - one log file, 12GB
<godzero> How long do you think it took to do that? a couple days?
<propagandhi> godzero: think more like 5 hours
<godzero> my uptime _was_ like 12 hrs, and my log was only 2-300KB
<propagandhi> yep, thats what was driving me nuts
<nikkia> mornin apokryphos
<apokryphos> hiya
<propagandhi> uptime 112 days
<propagandhi> thats decent
<godzero> 3:11am, time for bed. Later people.
<raphink> bye godzero 
<DocTomoe> Are the bugs in Kubuntus Koalition Packages to be fixed? If not, I'd downgrade to Kanzler because of system stability.
<propagandhi> DocTomoe: they'll be fixed, but not until the next beta or final, there are indeed many bugs
<raphink> DocTomoe: that's pretty harsh, you're free to do what you want with your machine ;)
<DocTomoe> propagandhi: I do not speak of KDE's bugs, but of the bugs that only appear in Kubuntus Packages ...
<propagandhi> DocTomoe: exactly what do you mean by that
<DocTomoe> stuff like the artsd error that only appear in Kubuntu - but not on my Gentoo system
<DocTomoe> has that bug an official name? artsd crashes every 5 seconds or so and there is a "crashed application" dialouge every time
<spiral> hi
<raphink> hi spiral 
<Hobbsee> DocTomoe: dont know, but it's in the wiki of kubuntu known problems
<Hobbsee> and the crashed dialogue box is extremely annoying!
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> now it crashes only once on mine
<Hobbsee> :)
<raphink> once per session
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> i just went back to beta 1
<raphink> I'm keeping beta2
<raphink> there are nice things
<propagandhi> Hobsee: i did the same
<raphink> and reporting bugs is useful
<Hobbsee> what new stuff is there?
<Hobbsee> true
<propagandhi> and i did the same on suse 10
<Hobbsee> i didnt really notice that much new stuff
<raphink> just a few
<raphink> I noticed a new version of kopete
<raphink> very nice
<propagandhi> yes, the new kopete was cool
<Hobbsee> yeah
<raphink> the desktop manager in kicker supports transparency better
<raphink> just a few things
<Hobbsee> i cant stand the blue faces though!!!!   the rest of it is in pretty colours, but the faces there are bright blue!
<Hobbsee> ewww i say!
<propagandhi> you could skin that though couldnt u
<raphink> sure
<Hobbsee> presumably
<raphink> you can use another icon theme or emoticons theme
<raphink> I don't have blue faces
<Hobbsee> yeah, i was using the msn 7 one
<Hobbsee> efficient theme
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> I tried the animated one
<raphink> it's nice but the shortcuts are weird
<raphink> so if you use the icons the guy on the other side will not get any smiley
<raphink> and vice versa
<Hobbsee> i didnt know you could skin the main window, i'll have to check that out
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's a pain
<Hobbsee> and why i was using the msn 7 emoticons
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> this didn't change
<qos> hi
<raphink> the msn7 theme still makes kopete crash
<Hobbsee> oh...is that why it crashes every once in a while!
<raphink> no idea
<raphink> it crashes when I try to add the icon theme
<Hobbsee> ah
<raphink> I'll do it manually see if it works
<Hobbsee> i just get a box that says that it had trouble, but that you can try it anyway
<Hobbsee> and it lets you use all the emoticons fine
<Hobbsee> hi qos 
<qos> i am trying to changed the owner of a directory on a mounted fat32 directory, but it fail because of 'no permission'. but i did it as root and with sudo. so whats going on`?
<raphink> it works if I install it manually
<Hobbsee> qos: who does it say it's owned by now?  no one?
<qos> Hobbsee, the directory is owned by root. i want to change it to my username.
<raphink> fat32 uses unix owner permissions?
<Hobbsee> isnt that something to do with chown in the command line?
<raphink> yes you could use
<raphink> chown user:group
<raphink> if it's a directory
<raphink> chown -R user:group dir
<propagandhi> has anyone used the webcam with kopete yet
<raphink> there's webcam support now ? :)
<propagandhi> well, there is on mine
<qos> yeah, i typed : "chown -R qos:qos  /path/..."
<raphink> what version do you have propagandhi ?
<andreas_> http://pastebin.com/398467
<andreas_> what to do?
<chema> hola
<chema> algun espaol???
<qos> did i mentioned that i want to change the ownergroup? the directory itself IS owned by me.
<propagandhi> chema: ENGLISH
<raphink> just what it says andreas_ : run apt-get update and hope it works ;)
<chema> propagandhi: ok thanks
<raphink> chema: /join #kubuntu-es
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<raphink> hi da_bon_bon 
<da_bon_bon> finally got suspend2 to work in ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> with usplash
<da_bon_bon> hi, raphink :)
<raphink> nice
<da_bon_bon> 2.6.13 kernel
<da_bon_bon> debianised :)
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> da_bon_bon: nice!
<Hobbsee> how stable is 2.6.13?
<da_bon_bon> fully stable
<da_bon_bon> i used my own .config , though'
<andreas_> raphink: it might not have been obvious, but that error happens -after- an update
<da_bon_bon> and vanilla kernel source
<da_bon_bon> jsut suspend2 patch
<raphink> yes I know andreas_ 
<qos> so, another question. it think my problem has to do with the way i mounted the partition. what's the best way to mount an fat32 partition?
<raphink> there was a problem fetching some sources
<raphink> so you have to wait and try running apt-get update again
<raphink> it doesn't seem to be a problem with your machine andreas_ 
<raphink> so yes it happened after an update, and an update should set it right 
<andreas_> raphink: this problem has been persistent for several days and no apt-get updates have worked yet
<Hobbsee> !tell qos about faq
<da_bon_bon> !faq
<ubotu> hmm... faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<el-stupido> anyone here plays UT?
<raphink> not me
<da_bon_bon> where is the option to disable "large desktop icons" ?
<Tm_T> not really
<raphink> andreas_: can you still install packages?
<raphink> or upgrade?
<Tm_T> da_bon_bon: ?
<chema> sorry for my english but i need install cedega but i dont khnow
<Tm_T> da_bon_bon: you mean to get rid of them totally?
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: yes .. it appears in kpersonalizer .. so it must appear somewhere in kcontrol too ..
<helpme> !faq
<ubotu> somebody said faq was The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: no.
<da_bon_bon> Tm_T: i want icons on desktop to be small
<da_bon_bon> not large
<raphink> what's cedega chema ?
<chema> raphink: tu hablas espaol
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<raphink> da_bon_bon: you can set that in kcontrol -> icons
<raphink> chema: si
<chema> raphink: cedega es un programa tipo wine pero para juegos
<chema> y no se instalarlo
<raphink> ah ok
<chema> aparte de que soy nobato
<da_bon_bon> thanks
<chema> por decirte que no se instalar el no-ip
<chema> me da error
<da_bon_bon> no, raphink 
<da_bon_bon> raphink: not that ..
<raphink> then what da_bon_bon ?
<da_bon_bon> raphink: run kpersonalizer , you will know .. in performance there is a slider of speed vs. appearance, there in avanced options, there is "large desktop icons"
<raphink> kcontrol -> look & feel -> icons -> advanced
<raphink> oh ok
<da_bon_bon> wow! konqi is MUCH faster than firefox
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> but it sucks at gmail :(
<raphink> no it doesn't
<raphink> you can use spoofing
<chema> raphink: sabes de algun manual o algo que te explique?? uso el ubuntu y le aadi kde, que coo uso el kubuntu
<raphink> and choose to identify the browser as Firefox 1.0
<raphink> then gmail works
<raphink> chema: yo no uso juegos, entonces no se
<da_bon_bon> raphink: ok .. 
<raphink> you know how to use spoofing da_bon_bon ?
<el-stupido> how do I install my mic?
<chema> raphink: bueno tambien kiero montar un servidor en casa web, lo tengo en windows pero no se migrarlo a linux, es phpnuke, sabes algo de una guia pa eso???
<Hobbsee> i love how samba, and then the printers from there "just work" - scans first go and finds the printer
<da_bon_bon> yes.
<da_bon_bon> trying it out.
<raphink> chema: tienes que instalar un servidor web, como apache2
<da_bon_bon> does kubuntu specially modify konqi such that java script works ?
<raphink> I don't think so
<chema> raphink: si pero la bbdd donde va alojada?? la direccion, es que no se donde meterla
<raphink> its a normal konqui I think
<raphink> meterla que?
<raphink> que es bbdd?
<chema> la base de datos del phpnuke que tengo ya creada
<chema> bbdd es base de datos
<da_bon_bon> err .. why not #ubuntu-XX ?
<raphink> yes I said so already da_bon_bon 
<raphink> chema: /join #ubuntu-es
<raphink> seria mejor para ti
<qos> has anybody tried to shared an firefox profile on an fat32 partition to use it in linux an windows?
<raphink> te pueden ayudar en espanol
<chema> supongo, pero espero que haya gente 
<raphink> qos: ouch
<chema> raphink: gracias por ayudarme mil gracias
<raphink> seguro si chema 
<qos> raphink: why ouch?
<raphink> qos: sharing settings between several linux distros is already not very wise
<_mindspin> ach wenn ich doch spanisch knnte
<Hobbsee> now i see the advantages in learning a foreign language...
<raphink> sharing with mac os is worse
<raphink> sharing with windows is a very bad idea
<raphink> ja _mindspin ;)
<_mindspin> Hobbsee: ;-)
<Hobbsee> _mindspin: that sounds a lot like german...or am i being tricked!
<_mindspin> yep thats german
<Hobbsee> ah...
<raphink> _mindspin: es ist gut um mit spanischen mdchen zu sprechen
<raphink> ;)
<qos> raphink, did you try it?
<Hobbsee> good to see ich habe vergessen alle meine Deutsch
<raphink> qos: never had windows
<raphink> but I wouldn't try it if I were you
<_mindspin> spanish girls are very rare here ;-)
<asraniel> i should also use my espagnol...
<raphink> considering the issues I had sharing my settings with mac os x already
<Hobbsee> speaking to spanish girls are you?
<qos> raphink: ;) but i am searching an nice methode to share my browsersettings and emails on both systems
<raphink> asraniel: tiens un francophone ;)
<Hobbsee> cant type fast enough, clearly
<asraniel> raphink: pas vraiment, je suis suisse-allemand, mais je m'en sort pas mal en francais, ou moins j'essaye
<raphink> well you can still try qos
<raphink> qos maybe save your settings first
<raphink> and then try to share them
<raphink> asraniel: c'est parceque tu as dit `espagnol' ;)
<raphink> qui est un mot franais
<asraniel> raphink: oui je viens de voir :-D c'est parceque je vis dans la partie francais de la suisse...
<_mindspin> l'expression exaczte serais castilliano n'est pas ?
<raphink> espanol serait dj bien
<raphink> sinon castillano
<raphink> ;)
<helpme> ubuntu has docs when it gets installed...are there preinstalled docs in kubuntu too?
<qos> raphink: sure, i already did. firefox starts and asks to select which profile, but the desired one is always in use.
<Hobbsee> helpme: kmenu, help
<asraniel> _mindspin: oui je crois, parceque si tu dis "espagnol" les cubains ou des autres americains latins sont vexer., je crois
<el-stupido> how do I test if my mic is working?
<raphink> you can try with krecord for ex el-stupido 
<_mindspin> but my french is just enough for shopping .....
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> where are you from _mindspin ?
<_mindspin> germany/frankfurt area
<raphink> ok
<asraniel> -mindspin: its not that bad...
<raphink> my german is not good either _mindspin 
<_mindspin> but I never feel confortable when speaking french
<_mindspin> i love the english language
<raphink> hey I just saw that I lost my keyboad selector in kicker ! :(
<qos> _mindspin: och deutsch ist doch auch nicht schlecht ;)
<asraniel> _mindspin: well, english is just simple.. french is a nice language, as is german. and spanish is nice too, but im realy bad at it :-D
<raphink> lately I'm trying to learn dutch
<raphink> this is terrible
<_mindspin> dutch is also easy and nice language
<raphink> I can understand when it's written
<raphink> but when it's spoken it just doesn't sound like anything :s
<_mindspin> ik hou van nederland ;-)
<raphink> ja?
<_mindspin> ja
<raphink> :)
<_mindspin> en ik geloof ik ben de eenige duitser ....
<raphink> ik kan niets nerderlands goed spreken
<raphink> not sure this is correct
<_mindspin> leave out the s in niets and it is ok
<raphink> :)
<raphink> that's because it seems to me it's pronounced with an s when I hear it ;)
<raphink> ik denk niet dat je de eenige duitser ben 
<_mindspin> pronounciation is difficult because there are some regional forms of dutch speaking
<raphink> I'm used to Amsterdamer 
<raphink> well I have been mostly between den Haag and Amsterdam
<_mindspin> but we are a minority here in moffenland
<raphink> my best friend is from Aalsmeer 
<raphink> that's why I'm learning ;)
<raphink> well trying to at least
<_mindspin> what do you  think, when is kubuntu breezy ready for productional use? any guesses?
<helpme> how fast do kde apps load in gnome? same as in kde or faster?
<raphink>  you miss an option 
<el-stupido> raphink: i tar'd the krecord file.. nw how do i install it?
<raphink> ouch
<raphink> el-stupido: that's not the best wayto install programs on linux
<raphink> yo uhave get used to easy ways to install programs ;)
<el-stupido> raphink: lol .. can ya show me one?
<raphink> you can install from adept or synaptic or kynaptic  or whatever
<raphink> or from the console if you prefer
<raphink> just open adept
<raphink> search for krecord
<raphink> and click install
<el-stupido> oh that.. i tried... didnt find krecord
<el-stupido> had to d/l it
<helpme> how does adept fare with synaptic? what do u guys think?
<raphink> didn't find krecord?
<el-stupido> nope
<comm[A|n] der> hi all
<raphink> well then in a console
<raphink> try
<raphink> hmm
<helpme> :(
<raphink> that's weird
<raphink> did you enable universe el-stupido ?
<el-stupido> lemme see
<el-stupido> dont see it
<el-stupido> where do i do it from?
<aftertaf> weird. a kubuntu hoary install cd worked on 3 PCs, now it cant copy kdelibs-data. system borking on install :/
<raphink> wait a min el-stupido 
<aftertaf> tring the 5.10 iso freshly burned
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<raphink> el-stupido: in adept, go to Adept -> Manage repositories
* el-stupido taps his fingers on the desk
<el-stupido> raphink: ok
<el-stupido> raphink: then?
<raphink> then you look at what ubotu told you
<el-stupido> ubotu hasnt told me anything yet lol
<ubotu> el-stupido: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<el-stupido> lol
<raphink> el-stupido: look
<raphink> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<raphink> that was aimed to you
<el-stupido> lol ok
<el-stupido> sorry
<auke> Hi, does anyone know what I basically need in order to be able to build software? I Already installed make, gcc and g++, but obviously that not all yet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> auke: build-essentails package 
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<raphink> auke when you need to buidl a package from source
<raphink> for example package foo
<raphink> you can run
<raphink> sudo apt-get build-dep food
<raphink> then
<asraniel> there are kde updates in kubuntu, where can i find a list of changes?
<raphink> sudo apt-get --build source foo
<raphink> that will build the package 
<raphink> so to answer your question
<raphink> sudo apt-get build-dep foo
<raphink> should make you sure you have the right dev libs before building
<auke> And what do i need if i want to do the ./ configure ands make stuff?
<_mindspin> build essentials afaik
<raphink> well just make, gcc and g++ most of the time
<raphink> I'm off
<raphink> later
<_mindspin> but I would stick to ubuntian packages if possible
<_mindspin> what do you want to install auke?
<auke> Mindspin, i want to try to build lame. I haven't found a .deb for it
<raphink> there is an ubuntu package for lame auke
<raphink> do you have universe activated?
<_mindspin> lame is in the repos yep
<raphink> bye
<_mindspin> au revoir
<auke> Well, I guess I have to change something in my sources.list.
<_mindspin> add universe and multiverse and you'll have nearly everything you want
<aftertaf> i got a pb with kdelibs4 package on hoary cd install. CD not working, and i got breezy CD and added with apt-cdrom add.
<_mindspin> maybe you should wait afew days if you use breezy
<aftertaf> but i can't install anything cos it says kdelibs4 needs reinstalling and it cant find a candidate.
<auke> Can you tell me to which line I have to add it?
<aftertaf> anyone know a funky dpkg command i can use to tell it to stop messing me about?
<_mindspin> auke: whereever you want ;-) i would suggest at end of file
<_mindspin> aftertaf: sorry, no idea
<aftertaf> auke:  add it to all of them.... heres my 3 line sources.list...
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted universe multiverse 
<aftertaf> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<aftertaf> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<aftertaf> short n sweet
<aftertaf> </flood>
<_mindspin> smart
<auke> Aftertaf, thank!
<auke> Mindspin, Also thanks!
<aftertaf> _mindspin:  hehe yeah :)
<aftertaf> got it sorted, i think.
<aftertaf> gave apt both cds and then did apt-get -m install
<aftertaf> now crossing fingers
<_mindspin> good luck
<aftertaf> seems to work...
<aftertaf> 600+ packages from the cd (no net access)
<aftertaf> hmmm... buffer I/O error on device hdb (cdrom drive) logical block xxxxxx...
<_mindspin> sounds like a corrupted cd
<aftertaf> ive changed CDs, ive changed cdrom drives, i've changed IDE primary/secondary.
<_mindspin> burn it again sam with lower speed
<aftertaf> burned at 4x :/
<_mindspin> thet helped me several times
<_mindspin> ouch
<_mindspin> changing RAM ??
<aftertaf> done it once for linux-kernel-headers 2.6.11xxx.deb
<aftertaf> RAM? realy?
<_mindspin> sometimes RAM is the culprit
<aftertaf> you think that could help?   seems to do it on same files each time.
<aftertaf> 3 files borked on hoary CD
<aftertaf> but cd worked on 3 installs and hasn't been used as a coffee mat or anything.
<_mindspin> get you anew iso file and burn it again
<_mindspin> or the machine is corrupted
<aftertaf> i suspect motherboard
<_mindspin> I have a pc here which never installed any linux
<_mindspin> could be
<_mindspin> which type of mboard?
<sikor_sxe> i updated to breezy yesterday and after a bit of a hazzle i'm quite content, however i wonder where i can set firefox as my default browser now
<_mindspin> in kontrol center?
<_mindspin> file preferences?
<aftertaf> aplication
<aftertaf> component chooser methinks
<aftertaf> Arrrrrrr ;)
<sikor_sxe> uhm
<sikor_sxe> i don't find that tab
<sikor_sxe> there's no control center any more
<sikor_sxe> it's system settings now
<sikor_sxe> a found it
<sikor_sxe> in user account
<jeh_work> hm, qt4 can't be compiled on my breezy
<gurtyea> #abandonware
<jeh_work> cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-fvisibility=hidden"
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: I am getting Unknown host messages while surfing with Konqueror may be 20% of time. But with Firefox i have no problem. Any ideas ?
<jeh_work> this with: g++ (GCC) 3.4.5 20050809 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8)
<jeh_work> ok, there are packages of qt4 for breezy... fine, no need to compile then :)
<jeh_work> hoary didn't jhave them, that's why i had a locally compiled version that i now tried to recompile...
<propagandhi> !mark
<ubotu> A -- MARK -- message is printed in the log every 15 minutes, so you know the logger is running. This is perfectly normal. Your kernel has not been hacked by a danish guy called 'Mark'.
<jeh_work> heh, evil: Need to get 66.6MB/66.6MB of archives. After unpacking 234MB will be used
<jeh_work> for qt4...
<wks04> hai ada orang nggak 
* propagandhi thinks wks04 should lay off the heroin
* Comco wishes propagandhi would stop thinking out loud
* jeh_work didn't know there could be words that started with "ngg"
<jeh_work> ok, when one is seriously hurt in the balls those words may be uttered
<jeh_work> but then they are usually capitalized and with a extra exclamation mark
<jeh_work> ah, the qt4 package is seriously broken. it can't be used together with an installed qt3
<nikkia> jeh_work: for an end-user i certainly wouldn't suggest even contemplating installing Qt4 at this point
<jeh_work> nikki_a: why not?
<jeh_work> i want to continue developing my qt4 app, and as breezy can't compile qt4 from source i'm left with using the packages
<nikkia> jeh_work: because KDE 3.x is written against Qt3, and there can be unintended interactions between KDE and an additional Qt install
<propagandhi> #ubuntu-wont-have-us
<jeh_work> nikkia: sure, i know that. i thought the package would be created to not break stuff. but i see it's not really even tested
<jeh_work> all qt4's libs are libQt*, and not libqt* as for qt3, the binaries have an extra prefix -qt4, the includes are in /usr/include/qt4 so it looks ok
<jeh_work> "extra postfix"
<Java_the_Hutt> Question: I am getting Unknown host messages while surfing with Konqueror may be 20% of time. But with Firefox, i have no problem. Any ideas ?
<jeh_work> Java_the_Hutt: i have seen that from time to time too, but have no real idea what's wrong
<Java_the_Hutt> jeh_work: did it pass away ?
<jeh_work> Java_the_Hutt: just trying again solves it for me
<jeh_work> Java_the_Hutt: and it isn't 20% for me, maybe 1% 
<_mindspin> looks like a name resolution issu
<_mindspin> e
<Java_the_Hutt> _mindspin: But firefox works perfectly well how do you explain that ?
<_mindspin> I f I could, I would
<_mindspin> have a look if there's a differenc between your kcontrol network settings and the etries in your etc files concerning networking
<jeh_work> hm, is the g++ in breezy very broken?
<jeh_work> i get loads of these when even trying to compile anything qith qt4:
<jeh_work>  /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qstyleoption.h:579: warning: `visibility' attribute does not apply to types
<jeh_work> neither could qt4 itself be compiled due to -fvisibility not being recognized
<propagandhi> anyone from australia
<nikkia> jeh_work: is that a gcc 4.0 specific flag ?
<jeh_work> nikkia: i would think so
<jeh_work> nikkia: i have no idea why it's being used
<jeh_work> maybe the qt4 packages are compiled with a newer compiler
<nikkia> perhaps
<nikkia> or an older one :)
<nikkia> hmm, it looks like the visibility stuff is in gcc 3.4 at least
<nikkia> there's a test suite for it, anyway
<jeh_work> ah. this is in the depencencies: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.1)
<nikkia> actually, looks like it might be the other way around, it was in gcc prior to 4.0 but might be broken/deprecated in 4
<nikkia> the -fvisibility seems to be documented as far back as g++ 2.4 anyway
<jeh_work> ok
<jeh_work> 2.4? that's almost around my birth...
<nikkia> (and it looks like a gcc extension that shouldn't be relied upon in code such as Qt, IMO)
<nikkia> apparently, it provides finer grain access rights to class members
<jeh_work> qt4 when compiled tries to use it. either by itself or then through some setting somewhere
<jeh_work> yes it does
<jeh_work> well, i won't go installing gcc-4 and see my whole system go down in flames
<Java_the_Hutt> search lan
<Java_the_Hutt> nameserver 10.0.0.138
<jeh_work> but i can't compile qt4 myself nor can i use the packages. i guess i'm stuck using some other distro while waiting for the new kubuntu version
<Java_the_Hutt> jeh_work: A possible reason may be, KDE's connection timeout is smaller than GTK's or what ever. Today my isp is very slow also. thus Firefox connects, konqueror drops the connection what do you think ?
<mariux> hi, does anyone have a problem with the pc (laptop) going into suspend when logging into kde? It seems its the klaptopdaemons fault.... So my login takes about 15sec extra since it has to suspend and then resume to complete the login
<jeh_work> Java_the_Hutt: seems possible, maybe even likely
<nikkia> Java_the_Hutt: very plausible, i've noticed short timeouts on konqueror in the past
<bleertep> cross your fingers for me please, i am dist-upgrding ^^
<nikkia> actually, i'd say its likely in khtml, because when i used a mac i noticed similar 'firefox works, safari doesn't behaviour
<aftertaf> anyone get arts control applet to work?
<Java_the_Hutt> nikka in deed KDE's time out is about 10s
<Java_the_Hutt> but really my isp sucks today
<Java_the_Hutt> either with firefox or kde
<mariux> does anyone really use noatun to play vids? it seems to me like it doesnt support any format, atleast not any i use
<mariux> they work great in mplayer and vlc though
<bleertep> hmm, i dont like noatun at all
<morrow> any fixes available for this hibernate / splash thing?
<kkathman> Good day all :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: sir! o7
<kkathman> Tm_T:  morning (here at least) o/
<kkathman> Tm_T:  no need to salute :)  at ease :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes, sir
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Im thinking maybe we need to remove the KDE 3.5beta2 from the topic...I dont think its ready 
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, there's afaik two issues with it
<kkathman> Tm_T:  at least until they get a patch for the artsd issue...there may be other issues too
<Tm_T> arts an kontact
<kkathman> Tm_T: right, I mean, we are getting inundated with the same issues, and its pretty clear that the developers might have jumped the gun in the beta2 release...
<kkathman> Wonder how they missed an artsd problem as severe as that?
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think it's only Kubuntu issue
<kkathman> ohhh..hmmm interesting
<kkathman> Tm_T: I would think that it wouldnt be tho...KDE surely depends on the standard kernel yes?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> and so, is ubuntu (kubuntu) changing the kernel so much that its incompatible?
<kkathman> that doesnt seem likely
<nikkia> could be out-of-date alsa or such
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think it's just bad luck when building packages
<kkathman> hmm nikkia  good point...and yes, might be bad packaging...that happens
<kkathman> I am just saying we might not want to be encouraging people to try it out just yet :)
<kkathman> I figure until adept updates my system with it, it isnt ready :)
<Tm_T> :p
<kkathman> you disagree?
<Tm_T> well, I have no trouble at all with beta2
<kkathman> you fixed the artsd issue, or just turned it off?
<Tm_T> I don't use arts, I compile some progs myself etc
<kkathman> gotcha
<Tm_T> so to me, it's just fine
<kkathman> well I'd do ok I suppose, cuz I dont use sound on my linux box, and dont use kontact
<Tm_T> and blame me, it was me who said first "it's great, release it"
<Tm_T> IIRC
<kkathman> we wont blame you :)
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> why not?
<kkathman> cuz you didnt release it :)
<Tm_T> hmh
<kkathman> but if it makes you feel better......
<Tm_T> short moment I was important, or so I thought
<kkathman> lol...you are important :)
<Tm_T> =)
<kkathman> I got Opera installed and running...works great now :)
<Tm_T> :(
<kkathman> sad face?
<Tm_T> Opera :(
<Tm_T> forced ads...
<Juerd_> Tm_T: Not anymore
<Tm_T> Juerd_: so I heard
<kkathman> Tm_T: nope
<Tm_T> Juerd_: but can't help, still feeling that way
<Juerd_> Tm_T: That is your problem.
<kkathman> Tm_T: they recently, with version 8.50 made the decision to freely distribute 
<kkathman> No ads
<Juerd_> Tm_T: If you want to badmouth Opera, do it for one of the many real reasons.
<kkathman> I use Opera on both Linux and Windows actually
<Tm_T> I use Konqi, I'm happy with what I have to be happy with
<kkathman> Browsers, I've found, tend to be a matter of taste and preference
<Juerd_> I use firefox
<Juerd_> Konqui lacks adblock :)
<kkathman> I know lots of people that use firefox and even IE
<Juerd_> And the web developer toolbar
<Juerd_> (I want to enable/disable stuff easily. Stuff like javascript, animation, java, referer:, colors)
<kkathman> Firefox under windows has a few probs (latest version only) with streaming audio
<kkathman> Juerd_: thats pretty easy to do with Opera too
<kkathman> both FF and Opera are nicely skinniable
<Juerd_> What's pretty easy? 
<Juerd_> More than two clicks is not acceptable.
<kkathman> I think this next offering from IE will be multi-tab and skinniable
<kkathman> two clicks is what it takes me in Opera
<Juerd_> Does Opera understand javascript already? :)
<Juerd_> (Konqueror does it wrong too)
<Juerd_> document.onload is supposed to be called when all images have loaded
<Juerd_> Konqueror and Opera do it before then
<Juerd_> There is no hard spec on this, but it'd be nice if they followed the major browsers (gecko, ie) on this, for compatibility.
<kkathman> As far as I can tell it does, I use Jscrpt in my websites and it doesnt seem to have a prob
<Juerd_> See photo.juerd.nl, and then any of the photo pages
<Juerd_> You shouldn't see the photos load
<kkathman> well, gecko is ONE standard
<Juerd_> But instead a counter.
<Juerd_> kkathman: Gecko does it consistently with netscape and ie.
<kkathman> I'd prefer to see content as soon as its ready personally
<Tm_T> Juerd_: ehm
<Juerd_> kkathman: Besides that, Netscape practically invented Javascript, so it's always a good place to start :)
<Tm_T> Juerd_: Konqi does have adblock
<kkathman> lol
<Juerd_> Tm_T: Oh, neat. Where?
<kkathman> and we see how popular Netscape is now :)
<Tm_T> Juerd_: just in konqi configure
<Juerd_> kkathman: In the form of Gecko, very.
<kkathman> Gecko is a good engine, no doubt
<kkathman> Like I said, browsers tend to be a personal choice
<Juerd_> Tm_T: Can't find it
<Tm_T> Juerd_: your kde is...
<Juerd_> Tm_T: Whatever comes with kubuntu breezy
<kkathman> Im not that fond of Konqeror, because it tries to double as a browser and a file manager
<Tm_T> Juerd_: hmm, in configure konqueror -> between java and fonts?
<kkathman> Linux needs a really effective file manager 
<Juerd_> Tm_T: There's nothing in between the two.
<Juerd_> kkathman: It is a great browser and a great file manager.
<kkathman> Not in my opinion
<Tm_T> Juerd_: strange...
<Juerd_> kkathman: I'd prefer them separate too, but I do like both Konqueror as browser and it as fm.
<Tm_T> Juerd_: all konqueror related packages are installed?
<kkathman> In my opinion, its a fair browser, and a lousy file manager
<Juerd_> Tm_T: Afaik
<Tm_T> Juerd_: strange
<kkathman> When I open a file manager, I want to see files immediately (your click thing for instance)
<Juerd_> kkathman: Then open it that way
<kkathman> I dont want to have to go to the "addressline" and put in a location
<Tm_T> Juerd_: well, atleast it is here, KDE 3.5 beta2
<Juerd_> kkathman: Go to your home directory with kubuntu. Instant file display.
<Ichanz> hi all...
<Juerd_> Tm_T: I'll wait for that then. Thanks
<Tm_T> :)
<Ichanz> how to make flashdisk appear on media:/ ????
<kkathman> Juerd_: secondly, I dont like that I cannot have a tree on the left and files on the right on a consistent basis...or be able to have multiple instances open
<kkathman> I dont want to open a "tab" for a subdirectory
<kkathman> I want to see the subdirectory on the right..which isnt possible in Konq
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need help, i have a master HD where i mounted Kubuntu, and i have a slave where i mounted windows, can i browse my slave? how?
<Kibou> where can I get some more info on katapult?
<kkathman> Kibou: do an alt-f2 and type katapult ... this will start it for the first time and will then work from now on
<tiit> NeedHelp: is windows fat or ntfs?
<kkathman> then to use it, simply press alt-space and start typing the app
<kkathman> !katapult
<ubotu> I heard katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<Juerd_> How is katapult better than alt+f2?
<Juerd_> Alt+f2 is faster and understands non-kde applications
<kkathman> Juerd_: autocomplete
<kkathman> other than that, its about the same
<Kibou> alrighty
<Juerd_> I'd like to start, for example, firefox with katapult
<Juerd_> But I have no idea how.
<Ichanz> halooo I need Help... how to make sda1 appear on konqueror media:/ 
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need help, i have a master HD where i mounted Kubuntu, and i have a slave where i mounted windows, can i browse my slave? how?
<kkathman> Juerd_: type alt-space type fir  then hit return
<Juerd_> kkathman: That gives me the "Firefox Central" bookmark... in Konqueror.
<Kibou> hmm.. katapult completes to 'firefox central'
<kkathman> Juerd_: yep
<NeedHelp> tiit: i dunno!
<Juerd_> It's not firefox. I wanted firefox.
<kkathman> ohh..gotcha
<kkathman> works that way for me cuz firefox is my default :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Juerd_> I like Konqueror as the default
<Juerd_> That lets me easily see if I opened something, or if the computer did :)
<tiit> NeedHelp: type fdisk -l (in terminal )
<kkathman> since Katapult is new, Im not sure how apps get on its "registered" list
<NeedHelp> tiit: fdisk is /sbin/fdisk
<NeedHelp> bash: type: -l: not found
<kkathman> I keep telling myself that katapult is new in this release of kubuntu and as such will evolve
<tiit> or type "sudo fdisk -l"
<kkathman> Juerd_: being a single click philosophy person myself, I just create an icon on the launch bar or on my desktop :)
<NeedHelp> Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes
<NeedHelp> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders
<NeedHelp> Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<NeedHelp> this is the slave
<tiit> and thats all?
<NeedHelp> nono
<NeedHelp> THis is all:
<NeedHelp> Disk /dev/hda: 203.9 GB, 203928109056 bytes
<NeedHelp> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 24792 cylinders
<NeedHelp> Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<NeedHelp> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<NeedHelp> /dev/hda1   *           1       24605   197639631   83  Linux
<NeedHelp> /dev/hda2           24606       24792     1502077+   5  Esteso
<NeedHelp> /dev/hda5           24606       24792     1502046   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<NeedHelp> Disk /dev/hdb: 40.0 GB, 40027029504 bytes
<Juerd_> kkathman: I'm a zero clicker :)
<NeedHelp> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4866 cylinders
<NeedHelp> Units = cilindri of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<NeedHelp> Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<NeedHelp> /dev/hdb1   *           1        4110    33013543+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<tiit> hm
<Juerd_> kkathman: By default, I am using a text terminal. My hands are on the keyboard. I want to keep them there if possible.
<tiit> windows is in ntfs
<NeedHelp> so?
<Juerd_> Also, after opening a browser, I will likely be typing an address
<Juerd_> So the round trip to and from the mouse is a lot of work 
<tiit> there are some problems with ntfs support in kernel
<NeedHelp> oh :|
<tiit> with fat, no problem
<NeedHelp> So i cant browse?
<tiit> i'll try to mount my ntfs disk
<NeedHelp> ok, i have icq, if u want 162936541
<tiit> I don't use icq
<NeedHelp> Do you use something? :P
<aftertaf> NeedHelp:  could you use pastebin?
<kkathman> Juerd_: hehe
<NeedHelp> aftertaf: What? XD
<kkathman> Juerd_: have you upgraded to breezy yet?
<aftertaf> :] 
<Juerd_> kkathman: Yes.
<kkathman> Juerd_: there is much less configuration for Konq now, and as such, I've been unable to get it to launch only in file manager mode. 
<kkathman> thats why I said there is a real need for a good file manager in Linux
<tiit> NeedHelp: type "sudo mkdir /media/windows"
<NeedHelp> typed
<tiit> then "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<aftertaf> kkathman:  i run konq then hit F9
<NeedHelp> did
<NeedHelp> now? What must i do?
<Juerd_> kkathman: Try the tree-only viewm
<Juerd_> s/m$//
<tiit> then open konqeror
<Juerd_> kkathman: It takes some getting used to, but I love it.
<tiit> or nautilus
<NeedHelp> WOW! THANKS
<NeedHelp> I VIEWED
<NeedHelp> I LOVE YOU!! :*
<NeedHelp> Thanks a lot
<tiit> :)
<tiit> if you want to mount this disk on boot
<tiit> then you need edit /etc/fstab 
<Juerd_> kkathman: And you can try F9 :)
<kkathman> aftertaf: now thats a great thing I didnt know!!  In my case though it opened bookmarks, but I just clicked to HOME
<aftertaf> :)
<Juerd_> Oh, aftertaf said that already
<tiit> NeedHelp: this windows is read only, no write rights!
<aftertaf> hehe
<kkathman> aftertaf: once you go to the HOME and exit, from now on it comes up home...excellent...thank you :)
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<Juerd_> kkathman: Still, do try the single pane tree view
<kkathman> Juerd_: wow ok...the F9 thing made all the difference..this is actually what I want:)
* kkathman sends aftertaf a cookie :)
<mariux> anyone wanna doublecheck a bug for me?
<aftertaf> loooooool
<aftertaf> :)
<Juerd_> The single pane thing lets you have several folders open at the same time
<aftertaf> mariux:  fire away hombr?
<mariux> http://www.math.ntnu.no/emner/TMA4100/2005h/Ovinger/aud/audov07.pdf download that one and "preview in kpdf" in konqueror
<Juerd_> So you can see the contents of multiple folders at the same time.
<mariux> it should open but show just a cross over the page
<Juerd_> I have it open all the time.
<tvo> could someone running breezy open this pdf in konqueror or kpdf and tell me what he/she sees? --> http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=13038&action=view
<mariux> now try to close the tab in konqueror and konqueror will freeze
<kkathman> now it would be nice if you just clicked the Konq icon and it would come up this way without F9 :)
<mariux> tvo: !!!
<Juerd_> It also encourages you to keep directories small. But that proves handy in more places too
<kkathman> mariux: it didnt for me
<mariux> didnt crash?
<mariux> did you preview it inside konqueror?
<mariux> doesnt crash with the standalone kpdf app
<aftertaf> ohhhhhh preview ;)
<tvo> oh sorry I didn't notice this was about kpdf&konqueror too :)
<mariux> neither does it crash (and it actually displays the file) with kghostview
<kkathman> mariux: nope I had preview on too...didnt crash on me
<aftertaf> i had preview auto, thx to ??
<mariux> did it show the content with the kpdf embedded?
<Kibou> can you somehow show hidden folders in the tree view?
<Juerd_> kkathman: In the setting menu, choose to save the profile.
<aftertaf> opened in kpdf had a dcop error but konq cloed ok.
<mariux> mine only shows the content with kghostview embedded
<kkathman> mariux: I just navigated to a directory of photos, and it works fine
<Juerd_> kkathman: That lets you open it the next time without having to press F9
<kkathman> Juerd_: excellent!! Many thanx :)
<Juerd_> You're welcome
<mariux> well when i open preview it in kpdf it doesnt show anything but nothing hangs, so i can change tab and do whatever, but when i go back to the tab later and try to close it it will hang
* kkathman is proof positive you CAN teach an old dog new tricks :)
<kkathman> mariux: oh you mean a pdf...hadnt tried that
<mariux> i got a stalled on that file tvo
<mariux> not any pdf
<NeedHelp> Hi, i installed wine, and i restarted my siste, but an error comes up: "the manager of the KDE devices is not in execution" It appears every time i install a new packet by Adept,if i disinstall it the error doesen't come up can u help me?
<mariux> http://www.math.ntnu.no/emner/TMA4100/2005h/Ovinger/aud/audov07.pdf that pdf
<tvo> mariux: huh, strange
<mariux> and also http://www.math.ntnu.no/emner/TMA4100/2005h/Ovinger/aud/audov03fasit.pdf i think
<tvo> mariux: my konqueror get's stalled on your pdf..
<mariux> when trying to close it, correct?
<aftertaf> or set up a shortcut running konqueror with arguments....
<aftertaf> konqueror --profile filemanagement
<aftertaf> konqueror --profiles   shows you wich ones :)
<mariux> ill submit a bug rthen
<mariux> *bug-report then
<aftertaf> NeedHelp:  let go of windows ;)
<tvo> mariux: yeah, when closing it, but only if there is at least 1 other tab open (as you say)
<NeedHelp> Hi, i installed wine, and i restarted my siste, but an error comes up: "the manager of the KDE devices is not in execution" It appears every time i install a new packet by Adept,if i disinstall it the error doesen't come up can u help me?
<Juerd_> aftertaf: filemanagement doesn't include the panel by default
<kkathman> NeedHelp: wine is not always reliable
<aftertaf> kkathman:  konqueror --profile filemanagement, save the profile with F9 pressed, then try again.
<aftertaf> Juerd_:  
<kkathman> aftertaf: hehe got it already thanks :)
<NeedHelp> kkathman: this problem appears EVERY TIME i install a new program, is not in specifical for wine
<aftertaf> Juerd_:  sorry ... ;)        did what i said, it works(tm)
<kkathman> NeedHelp: a new windows program?
<NeedHelp> kkathman: no , a new program downloaded by adept
<NeedHelp> it worked for a wile, then it don't worked
<kkathman> NeedHelp: what happens if you try to install the new program using apt-get?
<NeedHelp> it install it
<NeedHelp> and then when i restart my pc
<NeedHelp> i enter kubuntu and it says "the manager of the KDE devices is not in execution""
<kkathman> NeedHelp: Have you tried uninstalling wine, then try Adept again?
<NeedHelp> if i unisnstall wine it works without "the manager of the KDE devices is not in execution"" but if i install EVERY PROGRAM by adept, it appears"the manager of the KDE devices is not in execution"" at the reboot
<kkathman> NeedHelp: Hmm... I have not had this problem at all. Did this start after you installed wine?  Wine is very unpredictable.
<kkathman> Adept has run very well for me every time I've run it since my upgrade
<NeedHelp> no it started after a friend sayed me to activate the full duplex, the system crashed, i rebooted and i've seen for the 1st time "the manager of the KDE devices is not in execution"so i deactivated the full duplex. But by there every time i install a program there is this problem
<kkathman> NeedHelp: I searched the KDE database for that message and couldnt find any instance of it
<NeedHelp> ok :\
<mariux> you running 3.4.3 tvo ?
<kkathman> but, you might report your expereince as a bug to the kubuntu developers
<NeedHelp> howto?
<NeedHelp> howto report im sayng
<tvo> mariux: kpdf 3.4.3 on kde 3.5beta1
<mariux> super :)
<ican> help ::: how to make sda1 appear on konqueror media:/
<kkathman> oops he left :)
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> !bugs
<aftertaf> lol
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> guess ubotu doesnt know about bugs
<mariux> tvo: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114686
<inventas> _:D
<inventas> can any 1 tell me a web to get cool stuff for linux ??
<inventas> can any 1 tell me a web to get cool stuff for linux ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.?
<aftertaf> inventas:  what is your dfinition of cool stuff?
<aftertaf> inventas:  a fridge seller?
<aftertaf> www.electrolux.com ?
<aftertaf> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<nikkia> aftertaf: maybe one of those 'smart fridges' runs linux + qt/embedded
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<inventas> som plus to linux
<aftertaf> nikki_a:   :] 
<nikkia> case in point:   http://www.redflag-linux.com/chanpin_old/ecp.php?id=10000008  <- hot linux stuff!
<aftertaf> omg my laptop is at 93?c
<aftertaf> :O
<Tm_T> aftertaf: is it laptop or just coffeemaker with lcd?
<nikkia> aftertaf: probably a lie, i let mine run to about '80C' as reported by acpi, as that's the best 'lap warming' level :)
<aftertaf> looool
<nikkia> when its stone-cold acpi reports 35C, so i don't believe its numbers very much
<aftertaf> e17 candy says 93?     but the bugger is hot !
<nikkia> turn the fan on, then :P
<ican> anyone can help me???
<Kamping_Kaiser> ican: no, we all sit here for teh pleasure of it :D
<kkathman> Tm_T: is Kontact the program that gets news from things like KDE.org?  I forget
<nikkia> kkathman: it can, it can do lots of things
<nikkia> one thing it doesn't do, that i wish it would, is take over from korganizer's system tray icon
<ican> but i was asking many times... nobody answer me.... How to make sda1 appear on konqueror mediaL/
<ican> but i was asking many times... nobody answer me.... How to make sda1 appear on konqueror media:/
<kkathman> nikkia: I used to use something, and I think it was kontact, to get updates from kde.org and related sites. Just was verifying...I wont use it for mail...I use thunderbird for that
<nikkia> i just use it as a better, and single, interface to korganiser and kaddressbook's functionality
<kkathman> ahh yes thats what it was...it still has my defauts :)
<kkathman> I could never really get that korganizer working the way I wanted.
<kkathman> but honestly I didnt spent alot of time with it
<ican> kubuntu suck.... it doesnt even recognized flashdisk easily
<kkathman> ican: before you make such a broad statement, what have you tried?  Mine works just fine.
<ican> i really do.... try to plug in flashdisk... and error message will appear
<Riddell> ican: you need the updated kdebase from breezy-updates
<kkathman> ican: that could be many things...did you recently upgrade or install from scratch?
<kkathman> Greetings Riddell :)
<ican> <Riddell> ican: you need the updated kdebase from breezy-updates <-- see above... i have ask many times.. no one answered... geee.. this is the answer... THANKS
<kkathman> ican: there are always many reasons why things dont work, and we dont always get around to answering questions immediately. Some people, like Riddell, may have personal experience, while others are trying to ascertain your issue. Please give us at least a chance.
<ican> ok khatman... 
<raingrove> kubuntu rocks but thanks to some friend of mine i switched to suse and i find suse a little annoying in many aspects
<ican> now.. next question... how to updated kdebase.. since i have use adept to update and the message says ... 'updated'
<sproingie> suse has yast which is quite awesome.  also tuned better out of the box than redhat, that's for sure
<sproingie> i have identical boxes at work, one's running rhel, the other suse9.  the suse box runs circles around the rh box
<sproingie> probably owing to filesystem-intensive work and suse's choice of reiserfs
<tvo> anyone mind testing this pdf file? --> http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=13038&action=view
<kkathman> ican: so you ran adept, clicked the "Fetch Updates"
<ican> ok... i will try
<raingrove> sproingie, yast is indeed good, but i find deb package system better
<ican> thanks very much kkathman
<kkathman> tvo: looks good to me :)
<sproingie> raingrove: i find deb and rpm about the same.  apt certainly has more mature repositories than most rpm repos
<raingrove> sproingie, yast is still the best rpm package manager i've seen though
<sproingie> raingrove: yast is an everything-manager, that's what's great about it.  transactional configuration changes with rollback ability ... quite nice
<tvo> kkathman: no rectangles instead of greek symbols?
<luminoso> hi people.. i am a newbie and i'm having problems dealing with pendrives... i can access only when using su on console...
<kkathman> tvo: they all looked like basic formulas with rho and deltas
<kkathman> all the greek symbols were fine
<tvo> kkathman: what are you running, hoary or breezy?
<kkathman> tvo: breezy and It launched in Firefox
<kkathman> tvo: using xpdf
<tvo> kkathman: ah ok, that might explain it. Mind opening the pdf in konqueror or kpdf?
<kkathman> tvo: will do... one moment please
<luminoso> please.. someone can tell me to solve this?
<tvo> ok thanks
<kkathman> tvo: uhm...yes they are rectangles
<tvo> kkathman: ok thanks, so it's not just my system
<kkathman> greetings hussam!
<kkathman> tvo: nope seems to be an issue with Konqueror or kpdf
<kkathman> tvo: firefox and xpdf rendered it just fine
<tvo> kkathman: yup, and kghostview renders it fine too; I already filed a bug
<kkathman> luminoso: is your pendrive a USB?
<luminoso> yes kkathman 
<hussam> kkathman: hey buddy, what's up?
<kkathman> luminoso: are you running breezy or hoary?
<reagleBRKLN> i have deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted in sources.list but I do not see the updated packages
<reagleBRKLN> for hal/gpg/konsole
<seaLne> i'haven't seen them either
<kkathman> ubotu: tell reagleBRKLN about gpgerr
<slow-motion> hallo
<kkathman> reagleBRKLN: check you PM
<kkathman> your
<kkathman> hussam: good to see you everything ok with you today?
<hussam> kkathman: yeah. it's been a fun day.
<kkathman> great to hear!
<hussam> how come Linux recognises my DVD-rom dirve as CD-rom drive? ( I can still read dvds fine ) Could it be a bios thing?
<raingrove> hussam / i am sure it is recognized as dvd rom..perhaps just the icon?
<shantanu> Bitchx is a text mode IRC client right?
<el-stupido> Bitchx is a text mode IRC client right?
<hussam> raingrove: under media:/ it is CD-ROM (hdd) and not DVD-ROM but yes, it does read files from DVDs fine
<luminoso> kkathman, 5.10
<raingrove> right
<EcksEightySix> Howdy. I just installed Kubuntu 5.10 (as 
<EcksEightySix> server) and on startup, sshd is not running
<EcksEightySix> how to turn it on?
<EcksEightySix> turn it on/automate it on startup ?
<satafterh> after i installed breezy i have no access to my hd in media, any way to correct this?
<raingrove> hussam/ mine is DVD-ROM/CD-RW and it just says "CD Recorder"
<raingrove> it is fine though
<EcksEightySix> any clue?
<hussam> raingrove, can I see your /etc/fstab?
<kkathman> luminoso: I believe there are a few bugs or issues with USB operation, but there may also be fixes
<EcksEightySix> anyone know why a fresh breezy instal (as server) would not start sshd on startup ?
<luminoso> kkathman, i am using a 5.10 fresh install
<kkathman> luminoso: try going here and reading down the thread until you get to the USB issue: http://dot.kde.org/1126308415/
<luminoso> humm
<kkathman> there are a couple of suggestions if you keep reading
<shantanu> Hello
<Kibou> is there a way to prevent katapult to be loaded?
<luminoso> thanks kkathman 
<hussam> EcksEightySix: not sure, try sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/ssh
<Kibou> I'm not using it and I can't find the option to disable it..
<kkathman> Kibou: just bring up the monitor and kill it I suppose
<raphink> uninstall it
<kkathman> its not like its obtrusive...it only takes up resource when you invoke it
<Kibou> hmm... guess you're right..
<reagleB> Is very good source line for mplayer Kplayer, or Xine? Also, unfortunately, since I want the latest version of KVirc out of Debian unstable, that might cause me some conflicts.
<reagleB> s/very/there a/
<StR> anyone using kde3.5b1?
<kkathman> raphink: its a part of kubuntu, so Im not sure if you can uninstall it...can you?
<raphink> StR: beta2 here
<kkathman> you CAN stop it
<raphink> you can install anything kkathman 
<raphink> uninstall sorry
<StR> raphink: where are the rep for 3.5b2?
<reagleB> Or, if I could get KVirc from somewhere else, that would be welcome
<kkathman> really so how would you uninstall katapult?
<raphink> sudo apt-get remove katapult I
<raphink> I guess
<raphink> sorry without the I in the end
<raphink> StR: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> StR: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<raphink> not very stable to my opinion though
<hussam> How do I use katapult?
<kkathman> the beta2 is not advised
<raphink> I don't have katapult btw
<kkathman> uboto: tell hussam about katapult
<kkathman> oops
<StR> raphink: thanks
<kkathman> ubotu: tell hussam about katapult
<kkathman> hussam: check PM
<raphink> ubotu tell hussam about katapult
<raphink> without : I think
<kkathman> nah it worked
<raphink> ok :)
<kkathman> hehe
<raphink> does it work with `me' ?
<raphink> like
<kkathman> dunno
<kkathman> tryit :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: or just !tell 
<Kamping_Kaiser>  :)
<raphink> ubotu: tell me about k3b
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell raphink about k3b
<raphink> oh yes it works
<hussam> I ran katapult but alt+space does nothing
<kkathman> kewl
<raphink> but it doen't konw what k3b is
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks...nice tip :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<raphink> ubotu tell me a story
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu k3b is this burning app!
<ubotu> okay, Kamping_Kaiser
<raphink> <ubotu> No, raphink, I won't. (target invalid?)
<kkathman> now, if Konversation would just get the capabiltiy to make macros like mIRC :)
<raphink> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> !k3b
<ubotu> methinks k3b is this burning app!
<raphink> you can make macros in konversation kkathman 
<musti> hello.. i need some help.. how can i listen my mp3s.. i got a win xp with nfts system.. but parrelel i use kubuntu..
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: what is k3b? may as well make the entry usefull :D
<raphink> you can make scripts in bash, perl, whatever
<kkathman> raphink: hey..really???? can you tell me how?
<raphink> sure
<kkathman> I dunno about k3b
<raphink> kkathman: the scripts are in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/
<kkathman> raphink: just edit with gedit or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info k3b
<raphink> then you can add them to konversation in Configure > Configure Konversation > Aliases
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<raphink> with whatever you want kkathman 
<raphink> k3b is the best burning GUI imho
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> raphink: great thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<ubotu> ...but k3b is already something else...
<raphink> kkathman: scripts often use dcop to make macros
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: forget k3b
<ubotu> i forgot k3b, Kamping_Kaiser
<raphink> so you can use the scripting language you want
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubotu: k3b is "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<raphink> using dcop inside it
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about k3b
<raphink> ubotu: tell me everything
<raphink> pff he won't tell me :(
<raphink> <ubotu> No, raphink, I won't. (target invalid?)
<hussam> raphink: lol
<kkathman> ask him to tel you about the meaning of life :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. i should have updated ubotu. lets try :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is probably "A sophisticated KDE cd burning application", its said to be the best burning GUI out there!
<raphink> ubotu: tell me about the meaning of life
<Kamping_Kaiser> woot
<kkathman> !tell raphink about the answer to life
<hussam> ubotu: tell me about the meaning of life
<raphink> haha
<raphink> good answer
<hussam> <ubotu> Someone already said that 13 seconds ago
<kkathman> compliments of Douglas Adams
<raphink> !tell hussam about the answer of life
<raphink> yes kkathman 
<raphink> I thought it was Asimov
<raphink> nm
<kkathman> raphink: nah...Hitchhikers Guide
<kkathman> raphink: what were you saying about dcop?
<hussam> ubotu: tell me about the answer of life
<kkathman> answer to life
<raphink> kkathman: you can use dcop in your scripts to control kde programs
<hussam> it doesn't know what is the answer of lif
<hussam> life*
<Kamping_Kaiser> jees
<Kamping_Kaiser> just say it in chan
<kkathman> hussam: try answer "to" life
<Kamping_Kaiser> leave the poor bot alone ppl ;)
<kkathman> lol Kamping_Kaiser 
<raphink> you can easily browse the available dcop callings for each program using kdcop for example
<hussam> poor bot lol
<satafterh> trying to run gedit from root promt, get this error, anyone know what it means, (gedit:16477): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:??
<mjpeg> hello. Is there a shn plugin for k3b?
<raphink> sure satafterh 
<raphink> it is not good to use gui as root
<raphink> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> satafterh: you ran sudo did you?
<raphink> Kamping_Kaiser: I think he ran as su
<raphink> rather than sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> true.
<satafterh> so gedit wont work as root?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<raphink> satafterh: what's the point in using gedit as root?
<raphink> whta you can do satafterh is use kdesu
<raphink> to run gedit with a sudo
<raphink> run 
<raphink> kdesu gedit urlofyourfile
<raphink> that will prompt for your password and open gedit as sudo
<satafterh> want to edit souces.list. befor i upgraded I could just got to the apt dir and right click on it and edit as root but have no access to root dir any more
<raphink> use nano
<raphink> that's better
<raphink> you make less mistakes ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are you using gedit in kde? prefer it over kate?
<raphink> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list 
<raphink> as normal user ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (intrest, i dont care either way)
<raphink> kwrite powa :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<raphink> Kamping_Kaiser: well I guess a typical gnome user who switched to kde and doesn't know we also have editors in here ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: over in this retro joint? ;) no, we gnome users belive all kde users use nano :P
<satafterh> ok i will try that, any way to get access to my mounted hd in storage media again?
<raphink> what do you mean satafterh ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Kamping_Kaiser> satafterh: looked at that?
<raphink> who talked about ntfs Kamping_Kaiser ?
<satafterh> #raphink - all i see i storge media now is my floppy and dvd drives, hd is gone
<Kamping_Kaiser> his storage partition raphink
<raphink> same here satafterh 
<raphink> I only have CD, DVD and removable medias in storage media
<raphink> I don't have my partitions
<satafterh> #raphink- is it a bug because it really bugs me lol
<raphink> no idea
<kkathman> raphink: you said Configure - Configure Konversation.....I dont seem to find "Configure" anywhere... Im sure Im just looking in the wrong place
<raphink> you can go to /media
<raphink> to see your drives
<raphink> hmm I don't know the english version
<raphink> here it's the 5th menu from the left
<raphink> ;)
<satafterh> you mean in the console
<raphink> satafterh: no
<raphink> in konqueror for example
<raphink> go to /media
<raphink> and you'll have your media
<satafterh> #raphink - no its not there either
<raphink> not sure this is what you want
<raphink> what exactly do you want?
<satafterh> #raphink - want to see my hd so i can access the root dir, 
<raphink> oh you want to access the root dir?
<raphink> then type / in konqueror
<satafterh> #raphink - that worked, you the man
<raphink> well / is the roo
<raphink> root
<brizzio> salut
<raphink> wherever
<raphink> the storage media is a windows-like replacement tool
<brizzio> je suis franaise
<raphink> hi brizzio 
<kkathman> raphink: where is Configure?
<brizzio> raphink speak french
<satafterh> #raphink - so you do not see your hd either>
<raphink> brizzio: tu peux aller sur #kubuntu-fr pour parler franais
<brizzio> i am lost
<raphink> no I don't see my hd either satafterh 
<raphink> brizzio: tape /join #kubuntu-fr
<brizzio> merci
<raphink> kkathman: I told you, in my konversation it's the 5th menu from the left
<satafterh> thanks for the help
<brizzio> tank
<kkathman> k
<raphink> you're welcome brizzio 
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> I meant satafterh 
<raphink> ;)
<brizzio> i am speak with you also you anderstand me?
<raphink> satafterh: to access your root dir, it's always called /
<raphink> even in console
<raphink> you can type 
<raphink> cd /
<Kibou> are there any drawbacks if I just deinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<raphink> to go to your root dir
<raphink> no Kibou 
<raphink> it won't deinstall anything
<Kibou> ok
<raphink> but the metapackage
<raphink> you won't lose any program
<kkathman> raphink: problem is...I dont have any menus on my konversation at all :)
<raphink> ah
<reagleB> kaffeine_part.desktop not found in search path.
<reagleB> wuh?
<raphink> wait a min kkathman I had found the solution to this
<brizzio> raphink tu parles bien franais
<satafterh> #raphink - thats good to know, I had always gone through media and clicked on my hd and entered that way
<raphink> je suis franais brizzio a aide
<brizzio> oui c'est sur tu peux me donner  ou  tuyaux je dbarque
<raphink> brizzio: on va parler sur kubuntu-fr ok?
<kkathman> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb
<satafterh> can somehelp edit my sources.list to show my newly download breezy dvd and not hoary cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> satafterh: run 'sudo apt-cdrom' in konsole
<xuniL____> bhaa gott a problem now with X... it crashes then i turn on the computer..
<kkathman> raphink: I keep looking all around for how to enable the dang menus in Konversation...there must be a way :)
<raphink> yes and I found it some time ago
<raphink> but not anymore
<raphink> I keep searching
<satafterh> where can i get a list of back port?
<azertyuuu> hey all, what is the best PDF-viewer ?
<cyne> kPDF
<kkathman> azertyuuu: use xpdf if you need to see advanced formulae, because there is a bug in kpdf
<kkathman> kdpf wont render certain characters, so you might want to make firefox your default browser and point it to xpdf for maxmum flexibility
<mrmarcel> tag
<pigpen_> anybody know why an ibook g3 would crash on wake-from-sleep ? fresh 5.1 kubuntu install
<brizzio> re
<raphink> re brizzio 
<raphink>  /join #kubuntu-fr
<kkathman> raphink: Control-M
<raphink> bien jou kkathman 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> j'ai mis des mois  trouver
<raphink> lol
<kkathman> raphink: you're welcome :)
<raphink> oups sorry
<raphink> lol
<reagleBRKLN> for the life of me, I cannot get to my LCD monitor to run at its optimum 60 Hz; as you can see in http://rafb.net/paste/results/O3igO382.html I even locked down VertRefresh     60 but still, it runs of 75 Hz
<pupeno> Hello.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol@quit
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi pupeno
<pupeno> I have a clean kubuntu installation now. What method do you recommend to configure mi wifi card ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends on the card
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not entirely sure what you should do, i dont have a card myself
<pupeno> the card is an atheros card that works very well with madwifi drivers. I had it working like a charm with Gentoo, but Kubuntu doesn't seem to be able to handle it.
<raphink> did you try using kwifimanager pupeno ?
<pupeno> raphink: I use it to watch the lever, but the configuration... will it write a coherent /etc/network/interfaces ?
<gsuveg> re
<raphink> no idea pupeno 
<gsuveg> anyone know, a breezy deb from kplayer ?
<gsuveg> kaffeine insane slow play dvd
<pupeno> raphink: be carefully then, a program like kwifimanager may screw up configurations.
<raphink> I don't have a wifi card 
<pupeno> I've run kwifimanager and it is now a zombie process... I would say madwifi drivers on Ubuntu are totally screwed up.
<kkathman> gsuveg: try this http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/518730/KPlayer.html
<kkathman> no guarantees
<Tm_T> why not Kmplayer?
<Tm_T> kmplayer give more choices
<kkathman> preach it Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> =)
<gsuveg> Tm_T: are you joke ?
<Tm_T> ?
<Tm_T> are you insulting me?
<Tm_T> gsuveg: yes, Kmplayer is better than Kplayer
<gsuveg> Tm_T: ah. wehre is deb from it ?
<Tm_T> gsuveg: Kplayer can use only mplayer, when in Kmplayer you can choose between mplayer, xine and gstreamer
<Tm_T> gsuveg: I have no idea, I compile it myself
<gsuveg> ok
<Tm_T> making sure I get newest :p
<kkathman> gstreamer...ughh
<Tm_T> kkathman: heh, as I said, it let you choose
<Tm_T> and if mplayer/xine/gst crashes... Kmplayer doesn't care about it :p
<gsuveg> Tm_T: cool. in src have debian dir! ;)
<Tm_T> :)
<gsuveg> it play dvd with menus ?
<Tm_T> hmm, yes
<gsuveg> thx
<kkathman> Tm_T:  udaman
<kkathman> Tm_T: you are from Finland yes?
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Are people from Finland called Finlanders?  Is that right?
<Tm_T> eeeh
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> finnish
<kkathman> ok...sorry
<kkathman> thanx :)
<Tm_T> Finlanders is really afwul band
<kkathman> just wanted to be politically correct :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<sproingie> what's that make linus then?
<sproingie> he's from finland, but he's swedish
<Riddell> he's finnish
<Tm_T> sproingie: err, he is finnish
<Tm_T> sproingie: but speak swedish
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: it makes him 'one of them' ;)
<Tm_T> sproingie: minor part of finnish people talk swedish as their native language
<sproingie> i guess the answer would be "ask linus"
<Tm_T> sproingie: eh?
<Tm_T> no need to bother him
<Tm_T> sproingie: and because of that minority, all finnish kids have to learn swedish
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> never learnt it properly
<icewt> no, it's :)
<icewt> the more languages you know the better
<josh__> but that's quite confusing... because swedish compared to finnish is much more "easier",.. imho :)
<Tm_T> jag mste sig att jag kan inte talar bra svenska
<josh__> hej :D
<Tm_T> josh__: yes, different "family" of language
<sproingie> hmm boy.  ok, later all
<Tm_T> polski perkele
<Kamping_Kaiser> later sproingie
<gsuveg> Tm_T: ist rock!
<gsuveg> thanks
<Tm_T> gsuveg: np :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: you see?
<gsuveg> not perfert, but it works ;)
<Tm_T> gsuveg: nothings perfect
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> Tm_T: see what?
<ep> I've got a FAT partition which is normally read only.  I like it this way (read only) normally but on occasion I want to write to it as a normal user, paste files in using kong for instance.  
<ep> What is a convienent method to change permission on the fly.
<asraniel> why is the kubuntu installation on my laptop so slow? "panic"
<xuniL____> he is finnish sproingie
<ep> Is that a stupid question?
<kkathman> ep: you want to change the whole partition ?
<xuniL____> on the fly?`
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep not a stupid quiestion, just not poissible
<kkathman> ep: or just a directory
<kkathman> yah..you cant change the whole partition...you'd need to release it, then just use file/directory permissions
<kkathman> at lease to my knowledge you cant change a partition
<ep> A fat partiion that i use to transfer stuff from windows.  I dual boot.  The partition is normall read only for the normal user (me).  I can write to it as root.
<ep> But if I'm root, I can't use kong for conveience.  At least i don't know how.
<gsuveg> asraniel: what like a notebook ?
<kkathman> I dont dual boot so I cant help you
<el-stupido> anyone here play UT?
<asraniel> gsuveg: acer travelmate 8103
<gsuveg> proc ? 
<asraniel> gsuveg: wait, have to look at the spec, its new, only 3 hours old :-)
<gsuveg> ah
<gsuveg> then a centrino one ?
<asraniel> gsuveg: yes
<gsuveg> #define SLOW ?
<asraniel> gsuveg: everything went fine (i had to use linux noapic to start) but then at the copy stage, it looks like stuck on 6%, but i see that the filename that its coping changes from time to time
<buz> i got 3.5.b1 right now but the dist-upgrade to 3.5b2 says
<buz> After unpacking 291MB of additional disk space will be used.
<buz> is that how it's supposed to be?
<gsuveg> hmm. wait a little bit
<gsuveg> asraniel: ^
<asraniel> gsuveg: its just that its since 10 minutes or so on 6%, could there be some magic command to make it faster that i have too use as a bootparameter?
<gsuveg> no
<gsuveg> at the install it copy the debs to hdd and after reboot install it
<kurtbec> anybody else getting broken packages errors when trying to install mozilla-mailnews
<shantanu> Can anyone help me installing the NVidia drivers?
<gsuveg> its cca 20-30min imho
<gsuveg> shantanu: if you dont ask, nobody
<shantanu> its giving me a gcc-version-check-failed error
<shantanu> gsuveg  how do I fix that?
<gsuveg> i dont know. i dont have nvidia
<shantanu> gsuveg  lol thanx
<shantanu> anyone else know how I can fix that?
<ep> Can't  I can unmount and then remount the partition so that a normal user can write to it?
<raphink> whether a normal user can write on a partition or not
<raphink> depends mostly on whether he has writing rights or not
<raphink> on the directories
<el-stupido> apparently i seem to be compiling the NVidia Kernel with a diff version than the running Kernel anyone knows how i can change the running Kernel?
<el-stupido> compiler
<el-stupido> or change the compiler for the NVidia kernel?
<gsuveg> Tm_T: are you instal it from deb ?
<el-stupido> noone?
<StR> Hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: you have to install gcc-3.4
<StR> i'm trying to use 3.5b2... but arts crashes...
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser  how do i do that?
<el-stupido> Adept?
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: using synaptic/kynaptic/apt/blah
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, adeot
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<el-stupido> thankyou
<StR> anyone here using kde3.5b2?
<Tm_T> gsuveg: nope
<gsuveg> thats the problem :)
<Tm_T> gsuveg: if you mean kmplayer
<gsuveg> Tm_T: yes. sry
<Tm_T> gsuveg: I use svn trunk version of it
<Tm_T> just like amarok
<gsuveg> ok
<StR> arts crashes in my kde 3.5b2
<gsuveg> StR: are read it on kubuntu.or g?
<Corvus> doesn't kaffeine work with gstreamer plugins ?
<Tm_T> StR: yup, disable or downgrade
<Tm_T> Corvus: dunno, Kmplayer does
<ivo-s> Is there information about the media:/-Problem? My partitions are not there.
<Corvus> ok, i will try
<gsuveg> Tm_T: the debian dependecies dont good for breezy
<StR> Tm_T: downgrade the full KDE, or just arts?
<Tm_T> gsuveg: heh
<Tm_T> StR: arts
<gsuveg> msg ?
<Corvus> the major problem i have with kaffeine is that it doens't play my dvd's
<Corvus> and i have libdvdcss2 installed
<StR> i'm thinkint on that...
<Corvus> :/
<Tm_T> StR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<StR> but is it just me or every1else?
<Tm_T> StR: it's with everyone
<Tm_T> StR: but propably you don't need arts at all
<Corvus> any idea why it doesn't work ?
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser hmm.. still wont work... gives me the same version check error
<gsuveg>   kmplayer-lib: Depends: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.1.0-1) but it is not installable
<gsuveg>                 Depends: libxine1 but it is not installable
<gsuveg> Tm_T: 
<gsuveg> ^
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: before you run compile, in the terminal type "CC=gcc-3.4" and that *should* fix it, but i may be rembmering wrong
<StR> Tm_T: why?
<StR> Tm_T: I canont play any sounds without arts, can I?
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser  nah your right.. i remember that now
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser  why does the installer keep saying the current compiler is gcc-4.0 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: im not sure, i havent done the nvidia compile since the gcc 3.4 -> 4 switch
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser  you think i should install gcc 4?
<crimsun> el-stupido: that's because the current compiler IS gcc-4.0
<el-stupido> Kamping_Kaiser  basically can I lol
<crimsun> you have to install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<StR> are there any backports already for breezy?
<crimsun> StR: no
<Kamping_Kaiser> el-stupido: try and find out what you ahve to do to make the compiler use gcc 3.4. try symlinking 3.4 to gcc instead of 4.02
<StR> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> Kamping_Kaiser: don't recommend that
<el-stupido> crimsun  okay
<Tm_T> StR: you can
<StR> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> StR: I have full sounds, no arts
<Tm_T> StR: well, what sounds you need?
<Kamping_Kaiser> crimsun: yeh, im a bit tired, so everying sounds like a good diea
<crimsun> el-stupido: like Kamping_Kaiser recommended earlier, you need to export CC=gcc-3.4
<Tm_T> StR: all media player know alsa
<Tm_T> players
<Tm_T> gsuveg: uhm, just compile and install traditional way?
<el-stupido> crimsun  i tried doing that.. but it keeps giving the same error saying current compiler is 4.0 not 3.4
<Tm_T> StR: and for notify, you can use external player
<gsuveg> Tm_T: yes :(
<crimsun> el-stupido: did you type "export CC=gcc-3.4"?
<el-stupido> crimsun  i'm only doing it cos i think i need it to play UT
<el-stupido> crimsun  no
<crimsun> el-stupido: what are you trying to compile?
<el-stupido> NVidia graphics drivers x86
<crimsun> el-stupido: did you follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<el-stupido> crimsun  no
<crimsun> el-stupido: there's no need to compile your own drivers; they're already compiled
<crimsun> el-stupido: you just need to install nvidia-glx and run the enable glx command
<crimsun> el-stupido: that page has a link to the relevant instructions for Nvidia
<el-stupido> crimsun  i did install nvidia-glx
<libben> xuniL____: 
<el-stupido> and i think i did enable glx
<libben> xuniL____:  u had problems with getting the console down with the tilde key? the one under "ESC"?
<el-stupido> crimsun  i installed UT using the Loki Linux Installer and it wont work
<el-stupido> crimsun  have you installed UT?
<crimsun> el-stupido: a long, long time ago, yes. My current machine doesn't have a CD-ROM or enough free HD space.
<crimsun> (or a decent 3D chipset, for that matter)
<el-stupido> crimsun  i have gcc-3.4 AND gcc-4.0 installed .. would that cause a problem?
<crimsun> el-stupido: no
<crimsun> el-stupido: what seems to be the problem regarding UT then?
<el-stupido> crimsun  then why wont UT run?
<crimsun> el-stupido: paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<el-stupido> okay
<liamfoy> hmm, how come http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-rc-install-i386.iso isn't found?
<el-stupido> crimsun  brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> liamfoy: its no longer an rc
<liamfoy> so I want..?
<jjesse> the install
<liamfoy> This is on the 'download' page..
<el-stupido> crimsun: which logs did you want?
<crimsun> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<el-stupido> Command not found?
<el-stupido> crimsun: Command not found?
<liamfoy> jjesse: Yes I understand that, but the link is what?
<liamfoy> since that download page links to a bogus file..
<crimsun> el-stupido: no, paste the log file onto the Web page
<jjesse> liamfoy: ttp://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<jjesse> s/h
<el-stupido> crimsun: where do i find the log file?
<crimsun> el-stupido: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crimsun> el-stupido: download this Python script: http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<el-stupido> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> el-stupido: read the instructions at the top, and modify it as necessary
<el-stupido> crimsun: found it
<elementarmy> what does "no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" mean?
<liamfoy> jjesse: yes, and click US
<crimsun> elementarmy: install build-essential
<liamfoy> and try and download the x86
<jjesse> liamfoy: hmmm having problems w/ the us, choose england or somethting else instead
<elementarmy> what sould i do?
<jjesse> liamfoy: just sent an note up
<crimsun> elementarmy: run the command I gave you
<liamfoy> jjesse: cool, I was just kinda letting you guys know:)
<crimsun> elementarmy: or use Adept to search and install build-essential
<jjesse> thanks
<el-stupido> crimsun: i've opened the log file.. now its huge.. you want me to paste everything?
<elementarmy> your link is bringing up kate
<jjesse> liamfoy try http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> liamfoy try http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<reagleBRKLN> how do i enable Konqueror audio (mp3) file "previews"? used to work a while ago, but doesn't anymore. noatun and arts and such do work otherwise.
<el-stupido> crimsun: i've opened the log file.. now its huge.. you want me to paste everything?
<ivo-s> Is there a way to get the harddrive partitions back to media:/ and/or the desktop?
<crimsun> el-stupido: use the Python script
<el-stupido> crimsun: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/398781   <--- thats the whole file
<elementarmy> ok got build-esstinals but now it says "cant find x includes"
<crimsun> el-stupido: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and comment out the Load "GLcore" and Load "dri" lines
<el-stupido> crimsun: i have no clue as to what i do with the script or how i install it.. i can see what it does tho
<crimsun> el-stupido: forget the script
<el-stupido> crimsun: english plz lol i'm a new hehe
<el-stupido> crimsun: could you guide me thru it?
<crimsun> el-stupido: use an editor to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root
<el-stupido> new=newb
<el-stupido> like OpenOffice?
<crimsun> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hussam> elementarmy: x includes, sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<elementarmy> thanks
<el-stupido> crimsun: ok Kate opened
<hussam> elementarmy: what exactly do you want to compile?
<crimsun> el-stupido: is the conffile loaded?
<el-stupido> crimsun: how do I check that?
<crimsun> el-stupido: there should be a file loaded in the editor
<hussam> elementarmy: if it's a kde app, you may need kdelibs-dev as well
<crimsun> el-stupido: a bunch of text
<el-stupido> crimsun:  oh yeah it is .. i thought you meant loaded somewhere else sorry
<el-stupido> crimsun: its loaded in Kate
<elementarmy> ok
<crimsun> el-stupido: ok, now scroll down to Section "Module"
<el-stupido> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> el-stupido: do you see a Load "dri" line?
<el-stupido> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> el-stupido: put a # at the beginning of that line
<el-stupido> ok
<el-stupido> crimsun: done
<crimsun> el-stupido: if you see a Load "GLcore" in that section, put a # at the beginning of that line, too
<el-stupido> crimsun:  ok
<crimsun> el-stupido: otherwise, if you don't see a Load "GLcore", just save the file, exit, and restart KDM
<el-stupido> crimsun: i put the # 
<el-stupido> crimsun: i'l save and exit now
<el-stupido> crimsun:  done
<el-stupido> crimsun: what next?
<Firetech> Are the HAL fixes still pending?
<crimsun> el-stupido: restart KDM
<el-stupido> crimsun: ok
<el-stupido> brb
<_elementarmy> why do i always lose my dsl connection when i use apt/
<_elementarmy> *.
<el-stupido> crimsun: back
<el-stupido> crimsun: I'l chat from BitchX so i wont have to leave chat to restart kdm
<el-stupido> shantanu: is me
<el-stupido> lol
<el-stupido> crimsun  you there?
<crimsun> yes?
<el-stupido> crimsun  what did we just do? lol
<crimsun> el-stupido: does UT work now?
<el-stupido> crimsun  lemme check
<el-stupido> crimsun  still wont work :/
<el-stupido> crimsun  same error.... 
<elementarmy_> has anyone had probs with apt?
<asraniel> ok, thats realy not normal, the installation is realy realy slow, but not frozen, if it continues at this speed it will take 24 hours or so...
<crimsun> el-stupido: you never told me what the error is
<elementarmy_> could someone help with a weird prob?
<elementarmy_> por favor
<Forgottendru> hey good morning
<el-stupido> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/398799
<crimsun> el-stupido: that's not an Nvidia error, that's a configuration or Loki error
<crimsun> el-stupido: you need to read the instructions that Loki distributes
<el-stupido> crimsun: How can I solve it?
<woddf2> Haldo
<crimsun> el-stupido: Loki has instructions.
<el-stupido> crimsun: i installed it exactly as per the instructions in the Debina Readme
<woddf2> How do I enable the Dvorak layout?
<el-stupido> Debian
<crimsun> el-stupido: It can't find the data files.
<Forgottendru> i am still having problems with kubuntu
<crimsun> el-stupido: please read http://www.idoru.org/unreal.html
<el-stupido> crimsun: but i can see the data files are installed when i look in the folders
<woddf2> How do I enable the Dvorak layout?
<woddf2> I can't find it.
* woddf2 waits
<crimsun> el-stupido: please use Google; I have to return to work.
<raingrove> isn't it in regional & locale settings?
<woddf2> No
<el-stupido> crimsun: thank you for your time
<Forgottendru> can someone help me?
<Forgottendru> it wont let me get into network settings
<hussam> Riddell: After today's kde update for breezy, media:/ is empty again.
<Forgottendru> it asks for password for admin mode and nothing happens
<hussam> Riddell: it wasn't empty in the kde that shipped with breezy.
<woddf2> Why can't I find the Dvorak layout in Regional & Accessibility?
<Forgottendru> probably havent installed it
<woddf2> How do I do that?
<Forgottendru> synaptic?
<woddf2> I have Adept, but not Synaptic.
<elementarmy_> ok i finally compiled crystal-0.9.5, but when i make i get nothing but erroers, could someone help/
<elementarmy_> *?
<Riddell> hussam: try inserting a CD
<Riddell> or UBS stick
<Forgottendru> half the time when i boot it doesnt recognise my sound card, half the time it does
<hussam> Riddell: if I insert a CD, it will automount it and it will apear in media:/
<frank23> woddf2: I think dvorak is in the variants
<Forgottendru> im thinking of removing ubuntu because it is annoying me!
<woddf2> Variants is blank.
<Forgottendru> i will install suse
<frank23> woddf2: install US then chose the dvorak variant
<hussam> Riddell: but the tooltip over the icon says "mounted CD writer" although media:/hdd is a DVD-rom drive.
<hussam> Riddell: my CD writer is /dev/hdc and not hdd
<dreamwave> good morning.  on the gnome side, my windows partition shows up on the desktop.  how is this done on the kde side?  my flash drives are showing up correctly on the desktop and in media:/
<BlankC> what happened to kcalc in breezy? Why did it get replaced with SpeedCrunch?
<rysiek> hello all
<rysiek> got a question (obviously ;)
<chris-x> hey guys, any idea why vim isnt able to display colorschemes correctly? (gvim does) for example: zenburn
<el-stupido> how do I uninstall a previousl installed game?
<rysiek> I have installed lineakd, fighting with it to support my keyboard (and winning! ha!), and I want it to start with KDE
<frank23> el-stupido: did you ever get ut to work?
<rysiek> obviously it would be: screen -d -m lineakd [options]  - but the question is: how to make this line get executed when KDE starts?
<el-stupido> frank23: apparently the installer i used from Loki gives that error
<el-stupido> frank23: i downloaded a new linux installer (same file another source) and am trying now
<el-stupido> frank23: but from what I read on the forums http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67124&page=6&highlight=Unreal+Tournament <--- it should work
<frank23> ok
<bhna> how can i add my harddrives to media:/
<rysiek> bhna: define them in /etc/fstab ;)
<rysiek> bhna: man fstab and man mount I would suggest ;)
<hussam> Riddell: is there anyway to get the default breezy behavior from before today's update for this?
<bhna> rysiek: have it but htere are no hds in media:/
<rysiek> hmmm
<rysiek> mount -a maybe? :)
<el-stupido> frank23: do you know how i can uninstall a previous game?
<bhna> rysiek: there is only the floppy
<rysiek> bhna: try "umount <your_newly_added_hd_device>"
<rysiek> bhna: and then "mount <as_above>"
<frank23> el-stupido: either you use loki installer to uninstall (I don't know it can or not) or you delete by hand
<rysiek> bhna: e.g.: "umount /dev/sda1" and "mount /dev/sda1"
<rysiek> bhna: this will (re)mount the drives
<Riddell> hussam: turn off hal
<bhna> rysiek: no effect
<rysiek> hmmm
<rysiek> have you re-loaded media:/ ?
<bhna> rysiek: yes
<rysiek> show me the fstab entries for one of the drives
<bhna> rysiek: moment please
<hussam> Riddell: automount already worked if the original kde from breezy.
<hussam> Riddell: sorry, in* the original kde from breezy.
<DocTomoe> how can I force a downgrade from beta2 to beta1 with apt-get?
<bhna> rysiek: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1	ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<rysiek> bhna: a-ha! do you have a space between /media/hda1 and ntfs?
<bhna> rysiek: yes
<rysiek> ok, then try adding "defaults" to options
<rysiek> bhna: like "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<bhna> i cna mount my hda1 and i can copy form ha but there is no had1 in media:/
<rysiek> ok, but do you have read permissions as a normal user?
<bhna> rysiek: yes
<rysiek> hmm
<bhna> rysiek: this is my other hd /dev/hda7       /media/hda7     vfat    defaults        0       0
<rysiek> then it has to be something with the media:/ magic, and it's beyond me :/
<hussam> Riddell: I'll try rebooting
<rysiek> bhna: sorry
<rysiek> bhna:
<rysiek> bhna: wait
<rysiek> got an idea:
<rysiek> bhna: umount the new drives
<bhna> rysiek: ok just a moment
<rysiek> and tell me, what do you have in the /media/ folder?
<rysiek> bhna: ls -l /media/ will be ok :)
<bhna> rysiek: in the /media folder is the hda1 folder
<bhna> rysiek: but there is no hda icon in the kio-slave media:/
<rysiek> bhna: I understand, but do you have the mount-points? I suppose you do, otherwise mount would complain about it, but I just want to check
<rysiek> bhna: leave the kio-slave and go konsole ;)
<bhna> rysiek: i have the mount-point. thats ok.
<rysiek> bhna: then I don't have an idea, what's wrong
<bhna> i have the hd cions in the media:/ before the updates
<ivo-s> bhna: the same here
<hussam> bhna: same here. it broke after today's breezy update
<ivo-s> hussam: yes, same here
<icewt> in the default kubuntu kde theme, when a window is not active, it's title becomes in a way blurred. is there a way to make it not become blurry?
<bhna> Riddell: any solutions for our (hussam, ivo-s) problem?
<icewt> i don't mind, but my sister won't move from windows to linux if the title become blurry :P
<icewt> +s
<Riddell> bhna: what's the problem?
<elcuco> hi all,
<elcuco> i am experiencing segfaults on the startup of many applications
<elcuco> the funniest is apt-get
<bhna> Riddell: there are no icons for mounted hds in media:/ only mounted usb-drives ans cdroms
<Forgottendru> can you help me please
<Forgottendru> i am having trouble
<hussam> Riddell: even after the CD-ROM is mounted and konqueror opens media:/hdd , a small "Mounting /dev/hdd" stays on the screen saying 0% although /dev/hdd is already mounted
<Riddell> bhna: you need to use fstab for hard disks
<icewt> ah.. i got my problem fixed
<patoruso> anyone speaks spanish?
<hussam> Riddell: I press cancel on it since hdd is already mounted and the desktop freezes.
<bhna> Riddell: the hds are in the fstab and mounted
<hussam> Riddell: even if the hard disk is in fstab, it won't show in media:/ after today's update
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hussam> Riddell: the hds are still accessible in /media/ntfsdisk or similar
<patoruso> i every1, i'll go to the point, i have ubuntu 5.04 and i want to switch to kubuntu 5.10, i downloaded and burned the cd but i want to have a clean installation how can i do this?, the pc has xp also ubuntu on a diferent partition, sorry for my english
<DocTomoe> patoruso: how about editing your sources.list and doing a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rysiek> ok, trying to repeat my question: where should I put a single line I want to be executed when KDE starts?
<patoruso> but i alreaady have the cd, and my internet conecction is not that fast, i got the cd from a friend
<elementarmy> could someone help with compiling prob?
<DocTomoe> rysiek: how about putting a softlink to ~/.kde/Autostart?
<treefrog> frank32: if you are around.. the latest update fixed the amarok issue.
<hussam> Riddell: is there anyway to disable the small "mounting /dev/hdd" window from appearing in the first place? it stays at 0% even after the cd is mounted and pressing "cancel" on it makes KDE hang.
<patoruso> how do i do that?
<rysiek> DocTomoe: thx, that may be it ;)
<DocTomoe> patoruso: this really is too bad ... I really recommend not trying to "overwrite" an old ubuntu (or linux) distribution. try an upgrade, really
<satafterh> KDE 3.5 Beta 2 buggs fixed yet?
<xuniL____> okey i need help i cant start x.... then i turn linux on
<DocTomoe> satafterh: not until beta3 or RC ;) Yes, I hate that, too
<patoruso> i don't want to overwrite i want a clean instalation
<satafterh> #DocTomoe - you exspect a few buggs as its beta but this one came with a gab full
<DocTomoe> patoruso: If you insist (and again I advise against that!), backup ~/*, format your hard disk, install from scratch. installation CDs are not upgrade cds ...
<satafterh> bag full
<DocTomoe> satafterh: go tell me the obvious ... I am struggling with this myself (no, I am not a packager)
* DocTomoe is still trying to downgrade to beta1
<patoruso> i don't have any important data in this partition i already switch it to another hard disk
<patoruso> that's why i want to have a clean instalation, but i want to keep xp on the other partition
<satafterh> #DocTomoe - should be alfa not beta, lol
<rysiek> pataruso: then just insert the cd
<patoruso> and how do i format the linux partition
<rysiek> pataruso: and do a normal install, but be carefull with the partitioning
<patoruso> i've never done ir before
<rysiek> pataruso: have you installed ubuntu/kubuntu yet?
<patoruso> yes
<DocTomoe> patoruso: then just install it again ...
<rysiek> pataruso: ok, do you remember the small wizard for disk partitioning?
<patoruso> format and install
<patoruso> ok
<patoruso> yes
<rysiek> pataruso: just select the linux partitions to be formatted
<patoruso> and how about the swap
<puckman> Hey, I got a super weird problem
<patoruso> how much do you recommend my pc is P4 2.4Ghz 256RAM
<puckman> out of the blue konsole claims that whois and dig are unknown commands?
<puckman> anyone ever had that?
<DocTomoe> puckman: you might want to install them first ...
<DocTomoe> sudo apt-get install whois dig
<rysiek> pataruso: as far as I know swap should be ~2 times the RAM you have
<puckman> ah, I had no idea they did not come installed
<puckman> sorry
<hussam> so does anyone know how to get media:/ to display mounted hard disks and unmounted CD-Roms again?
<patoruso> ok thanks all of you, i'll try and come back if i have trouble
<rysiek> pataruso: just watch out and don't touch the windows partitions :] 
<patoruso> ok
<patoruso> i'll rememeber that
<satafterh> can i install over my currant system to get kde 3.4.3 back with out messing everthing eles up?
<rosco> hi
<rysiek> ok, gtg guys
<rysiek> cu all
<raingrove> satafterh, ya
<os2mac> is there a way to save you wlan0 settings (essid and key) so that you don't have to reset coming out from hibernation?
<rosco> I've just installed kubuntu (5.10) but I cannot find the page related to the graphic card (nvidia). Is there a spcial way to do it in kubuntu ??
<rosco> there is xserver, opengl, but nothing specific about the graphic card
<frank23> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<frank23> you can use adept instead of synaptic
<DocTomoe> os2mac: I am happily using wlassistant for this task ... you might want to look at kde-apps.org, because there is no native kubuntu package
<frank23> os2mac: you can look into network-manager although I have never used it
<rosco> ok, I'll use adept, but even if I didn't wanted to install nvidia driver, is there a control panel that shows me info about the graphic adapter ?
<rosco> I found it in KDE (suse) but not in this KDE
<frank23> rosco: what so you mean?  once the nvidia drivers are installed, nvidia-settings  can be used
<rosco> frank23: I mean for example the panel where i can check the amount of memory of the card, or other parameters
<DocTomoe> ok, I am trying this in another manner ... how can I make sure that all packages of my distribution are reinstalled? 
<frank23> rosco: nvidia-settings does that
<libben> how do i mount manually my floppy
<frank23> rosco: actually for nvidia-settings you also need to install the nvidia-settings package
<NSK> libben: use the mount command
<unsurreal> libben: mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<os2mac> Frank23: I can't get network-settings to save the settings for after hibernation.
<Nightie> Hello, I'm running kubuntu 5.10 on my laptop. If I plug in the ethernet cable, I can't get connection... I have a router with dhcp that works PERFECTLY on my "tower-pc". Laptop has got eth0 for wireless and eth1 for wired network. Can you help me please?
<os2mac> DocTomoe: I can't that package to install.
<DocTomoe> right: You have to compile it from source ;)
<os2mac> there is a .deb package.
<DocTomoe> Nightie: What does sudo dhclient eth1 ?
<DocTomoe> os2mac: right. for DEBIAN. You are using UBUNTU ;)
<os2mac> hehe...
<os2mac> but I thought they were the same (evil grin)
<DocTomoe> well ... a Fiat uno and a tank resemble each other in a kind of way ... so do ubuntu and debian
<Nightie2> DocTomoe: thanx, it works now! But... do I have to type this anytime I want to use my router?
<DocTomoe> I am starting this tool and keep it in the background...solves my problem ...
<Nightie2> which tool? are you talking to me?
<os2mac> DocTomoe: I am not sure new software will fix it... I think it's not reading the /etc/network/interfaces file upon coming out of hibernation.
<DocTomoe> Nightie2: mistook your statement ... You still want to give me info what dhclient eth0 does to your network problem
<Nightie2> DocTomoe: well... I can surf the web, now... do you want me to write the output?
<DocTomoe> Nightie2: ok, problem solved ;) you might want to add a line like that to /etc/init.d/networking
<chuck87> hi!
<Nightie2> well... great... I'm going to do it asap!
<chuck87> does somebody can help me to update kubuntu 5.04 to 5.10?
<EcksEightySix> howdy. is there a termcap package for ubuntu/kubuntu? tried almost every libtermcap combo with apt-get install, without much success
<EcksEightySix> I have to install Sun Web Server, and it's setup require libtermcap.so.2
<EcksEightySix> any hints?
<Nightie2> Does anybody know what "irqpoll" parameter for kernel actually does?
<chuck87> does anybody can help me to update kubuntu 5.04 to 5.10?
<EcksEightySix> howdy. what package should I install if I need libtermcap.so.2 (tried a lot of possible combo with apt-get without much success)
<el-stupido> anyone in here play Unreal Tournament
<EcksEightySix> so, there's no possible way for me to get a ubuntu (breezy) package that'd install libtermcap.so.2 on my system? :(
<kkathman> Hmm I just had something odd happen
<el-stupido> anyone in here play Unreal Tournament?
<kkathman> one of my samba shares to a winbox, is reporting files that were there, but are not anymore, and those that are there, it says arent :)
<sikor_sxe> which package do i have to install to have the kde headers installed?
<treefrog> Hi anyone know about setting up the Java support in Konqueror. I cant use this site http://myspeed.visualware.com/
<NSK> treefrog: just install java ?
<treefrog> from Adept? or where? 
<treefrog> sorry very sill Q I'm sure 
<NSK> from sun, I suppose
<laszlok> EcksEightySix: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libtermcap.so.2&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<treefrog> did that on my last install atempt and it did not go se well .
<treefrog> once biten twice shy
<treefrog> I'll hve another go
<_vincent> sibarra bon, toujours rien
<yogarine> howdy
<yogarine> question: how do I properly set up PPPoE in Kubuntu...?
<drom1n4d0> nedd help
<drom1n4d0> for
<drom1n4d0> configure a printer??
<drom1n4d0> i put a printer for usb
<drom1n4d0> is the hp deskejet 940c
<drom1n4d0> someone help me
<drom1n4d0> i need the printer 
<asraniel> just wanted to say how much i love linux.. its so much better than windows (just wanted to say that)
<drom1n4d0> yes but in windows its easy configure a printer
<drom1n4d0> in linux is diferent
<drom1n4d0> can you tell me
<kkathman> well that was weird
<drom1n4d0> how configure
<kkathman> hmm
<yogarine> lol
<yogarine> haha
<asraniel> drom1n4d0: try to install a usb keyboard on a windows oem computer.. it wants the xp cd, but i have no xp cd! only a recovery cd!
<yogarine> dont you hate it when that happens? :P
<drom1n4d0> what?
<drom1n4d0> my mouse is usb
<drom1n4d0> and working in linux
<kkathman> asraniel: no way...why would it want an xp cd??? I've installed 100's of keyboards and just plugging them in and rebooting works
<yogarine> anyway
<kkathman> mine too drom :)
<yogarine> I want to set up my PPPoE properly
<yogarine> can anyone help me out?
<drom1n4d0> omg
<drom1n4d0> i need this printer and you talk about xp
<asraniel> kkathman: well, mine doesent. but surprisgnly it works under linux! grrr
<shiv> hi all
<drom1n4d0> what is the comands for working with a printer
<kkathman> asraniel: thats just weird :)  must be some kind of odd keyboard then
<kkathman> lol
<drom1n4d0> apt-get install cupsys
<drom1n4d0> i put this
<kkathman> yogarine: did you upgrade or install clean?
<yogarine> clean
<yogarine> I configured it using pppoeconf
<kkathman> yogarine: then did you have your system plugged into the network while installing?
<yogarine> but the bugger wont connect on boot, and pon dsl-thingy wont work
<yogarine> yes
<kkathman> cuz I didnt have to do a thing
<kkathman> hey hussam :)
<yogarine> kkathman: well... dont have a network acutally
<shiv> when I start my computer I get this black screen dhcpp3 login: prompt, then I turn it off and restart and I can get my gui back. HOw do I get rid of this black screen with the prompt?
<yogarine> kkathman: just a dsl modem
<kkathman> yogarine: well I mean attached to the internet
<yogarine> yeah
<kkathman> !tell yogarine about adsl
<kkathman> yogarine: check your PM
<yogarine> thanks a million
<kkathman> np
<hussam> kkathman: Hey :)
<kkathman> what's shakin hussam??
<yogarine> kkathman: I did that allready, the problem is it wont connect on boot and 'pon dsl-provider' wont work either
<hussam> kkathman: nothing, I'm just bothered by today's Kdebase update for breezy
<kkathman> yogarine: hmmmm dunno then...must be a service thats not starting
<kkathman> hussam: whats going on?
<yogarine> bummer :(
<yogarine> isnt there some program like the network connection manager in Fedora?
<kkathman> yogarine: did you try the system settings, network settings?
<hussam> kkathman: media:/ is empty again and the desktop freezes after a CD-rom is automounted. 
<yogarine> kkathman: yup, but you can set up PPPoE there
<kkathman> hussam: odd...I had an anomaly on my system... for some reason one of the winshares in Samba was reporting files that I had deleted, and files that were there, it said were not
<kkathman> yogarine: yeah ... I only remember one place to set up that PPPoE and thats during the setup...but Im sure theres a way
<hussam> kkathman: so that status of the shared files is not refreshed?
<kkathman> hussam: well for some reason, no
<kkathman> I populated some files on my winbox, came over to Linux and copied them.. Then I went back to my winbox and removed them
<kkathman> then I added a few more on the winbox...came back
<kkathman> when I brought the share up, files that I deleted on the winbox, showed up on the share, and files that I just added showed up, but none were available
<kkathman> very odd
<drom1n4d0> need help
<drom1n4d0> configure printer in kubuntu?
<kkathman> but because they are shares, hussam, and they are mounted as media devices, wondered if that might be the same issue you are having
<danl_B> how do i get libxext-dev to install in kubuntu. It says it requires a different version of libxext which i can't get to install
<drom1n4d0> somebody help me please
<hussam> kkathman: did that start hapening after today's kdebase updates for breezy?
<kkathman> drom1n4d0: go to the Kmenu and under Utilities choose the Printer Manager
<kkathman> hussam: perhaps yes....at least its the first time its done it
<kkathman> hussam: but my devices are not deleted
<kkathman> and they mount fine on boot
<drom1n4d0> and more
<hussam> kkathman: that could be it then. I'm not sure though.
<kkathman> hussam: Im going to go delete them on my winbox and see what happens now
<hussam> kkathman:ok
<kkathman> hussam: yep its not refreshing
<satafterh> is there a quick way to downgrade?
<hussam> kkathman: the share mounts as a network drive, right?
<kkathman> hussam: yes
<kkathman> NFS
<kkathman> trouble is that I cant seem to force it to refresh either
<kkathman> rebooting works
<kkathman> hussam: I even tried to recreate the link on my desktop, and it didnt refresh
<getaceres> hi
<getaceres> is anyone using kopete from the KDE 3.5 beta 2?
<Tm_T> nope
<kkathman> Tm_T:  I found my first serious prob
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  Samba shares arent updating
<xxenon> anything special to do to get mp3 support in Xine (Breezy) ?
<Tm_T> hmm
<kkathman> Tm_T: had files on my winbox, which i have as a samba share on my linux box. Deleted files on the winbox...they still show up on the samba share
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> never used samba myself
<kkathman> Tm_T:  you know of a way to "refresh" ??
<jjesse> what is the difference between the server version that just came across the announce list and if i type server in at the install prompt of a kubuntu install?
<kkathman> other than booting 
<el-stupido> if a file is read only? How do I set it to Write?
<AnArKY87> hi
<kkathman> el-stupido: you should read up on chmod and chown, and file permissions
<AnArKY87> any users use kde 3.5 on kubuntu??
<el-stupido> i was wondering if there was a graphical way of doing this
<getaceres> AnArKY87: Yes
<kkathman> el-stupido: yes there is
<el-stupido> kkathman: ?
<el-stupido> kkathman: note that i am not owner of file
<AnArKY87> getaceres, how to install??
<kkathman> el-stupido: use Konqueror, navigate to the file, then right click, properties and set the permissions...but you must have that right
<getaceres> look at www.kubuntu.org
<MikeStyle> Hey guys, i downloaded KXDocker and installed the .deb package but im not sure where KXDocker is!
<getaceres> add the repositories in the announce page and do a dist-upgrade
<kkathman> MikeStyle: Konsole...do a whereis
<MikeStyle> kkathman
<AnArKY87> ok getaceres 
<MikeStyle> how?
<kkathman> MikeStyle: I.e. whereis KXDocker
<hussam> kkathman: I gotta go now, tell me later if you get your problem solved.
<AnArKY87> getaceres, but kde 3.5 is more unstable??
<kkathman> hussam: okie dokie cya later
<MikeStyle> kkathman, mike@ubuntu:~ $ wheris kxdocker
<MikeStyle> bash: wheris: command not found
<kkathman> MikeStyle: whereis
<MikeStyle> mike@ubuntu:~ $ whereis kxdocker
<MikeStyle> kxdocker
<MikeStyle> thats all i got
<kkathman> ?
<kkathman> MikeStyle: Did you apt-get it?
<kkathman> or dkpg
<kkathman> oops dpkg
<MikeStyle> kkathman, i dpkg it
<kkathman> hmm should work...you can try looking for it in /usr/bin
<MikeStyle> sudo dpkg -i kxdocker_0.32-1_i386.deb
<getaceres> MikeStyle: Just press alt+f2 and write kxdocker
<getaceres> you can do it in the console too
<asraniel> i wonder if i REALY have to recompile the kernel to make my laptop work... hmmm
<kkathman> yah that will do it too
<MikeStyle> getaceres, mike@ubuntu:~ $ kxdocker
<MikeStyle> bash: kxdocker: command not found
<kkathman> hmmm it didnt get installed then
<MikeStyle> or maybe kxdocker isnt the command for the program
<getaceres> did you get an error while installing?
<MikeStyle> no
<getaceres> anyway, execute kappfinder and click on search, maybe it may find it
<danl_B> how do you successfully install moodin for kde splash screen?
<getaceres> danl_B: I compiled it, I haven't found a (k)ubuntu package yet
<MikeStyle> kxdocker is not in /usr/bin
<getaceres> MikeStyle: have you tried with kappfinder?
<danl_B> i can't compile it
<MikeStyle> kappfinder just found me a bunch of non-KDE apps
<danl_B> i get an error saying missing x includes
<MikeStyle> ..
<getaceres> MikeStyle: are you using breezy?
<MikeStyle> yes
<el-stupido> frank23: Finally got it Running!! WoooHooo!!
<asraniel> is there somewhere a ultimativ laptop guide?
<AnArKY87> getaceres, what is this error??
<AnArKY87> W: GPG error: http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<AnArKY87> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<getaceres> then just type "apt-get install kxdocker kxdocker-data" it should install kxdocker 0.35
<danl_B> n/m, i think i found a kubuntu package at kde-look
<MikeStyle> getaceres: mike@ubuntu:~ $ apt-get install kxdocker kxdocker-data
<MikeStyle> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MikeStyle> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<getaceres> MikeStyle: sorry, type sudo before the command
<MikeStyle> k
<MikeStyle> kxdocker is already the newest version.
<MikeStyle> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<MikeStyle>   kxdocker-data
<MikeStyle> is this good?
<getaceres> MikeStyle: try it
<MikeStyle> getaceres, kxdocker-data is now installed
<MikeStyle> now what?
<getaceres> type kxdocker?
<kkathman> MikeStyle: might need to do sudo
<MikeStyle> mike@ubuntu:~ $ kxdocker
<MikeStyle> bash: kxdocker: command not found
<getaceres> I'm installing it now to see what happens
<el-stupido> If a drive (having windows) is mounted how do I browse it?
<kkathman> MikeStyle: put a sudo in front of that command
<getaceres> I don't like kxdocker much, but I'll see if I can make it work
<el-stupido> ok got it
<el-stupido> sorry lol
<MikeStyle> mike@ubuntu:~ $ sudo kxdocker
<MikeStyle> sudo: kxdocker: command not found
<getaceres> AnArKY87: It's a loooong story, but in short, they are not fatal errors and you can install packages normally. It will only warn you that packages installed from these repositories are not signed
<AnArKY87> ok I understand
<getaceres> it works for me just typing kxdocker
<MikeStyle> getaceres...when i install stuff i always have trouble. like my sources.list file was messed when i upgraded...so now like it always gives me errors: kde-headers not installed. then i try to install stuff and i get "to install, this needs this package, but it will not be installed"
<getaceres> open synaptic and search kxdocker
<MikeStyle> getaceres, they are both installed says synaptic
<el-stupido> Ok.. I am trying to overwrite a file with a file from my Windows drive and it says "Unable to change permissions" 
<getaceres> what version do you see in kxdocker?
<MikeStyle> getaceres, but i get a wierd version of installed...like  200059959321-1
<MikeStyle> and data is version 0.12-1
<el-stupido> tho I did use sudo chmod a+w
<getaceres> well, select kxdocker and then go to package->force version...
<getaceres> and select breezy version
<getaceres> it might warn you, simply accept it
<MikeStyle> getaceres, doing that
<MikeStyle> getaceres, done
<MikeStyle> now what
<getaceres> apply changes
<MikeStyle> did
<getaceres> did it install or did you get errors?
<MikeStyle> getaceres, ok it works now, thanks
<mars> Hi
<kkathman> hey Mars
<mars> I have a little problem with window deco crystal GL
<mars> I mean it doesent work :)
<kkathman> gee I wish apokryphos or Riddell would stop by :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<kkathman> Hey Riddell :)
<kkathman> Got a samba share issue that I think was a direct result of an update today :(
<mars> I downloaded deb and installed it but now when i go to win deco and chose this one nothing happens. In hoary it worked but when i turned to brezzy it doesent :/
<mars> I have qt
<Riddell> mars: it probably wasn't compiled for gcc 4
<mars> you mean what schould i do?
<Riddell> recompile it
<_vincent> Hi, I just installed kubuntu, and my usb key is not automounted when I insert it ???
<kkathman> Riddell: Any ideas on the samba share issue I mentioned... shares arent updating ...is there a way to refresh a samba share manually?
<mars> Riddell: I installed this style few times and it still doesent work
<mars> window deco i mean
<getaceres> does anybody know how can I change my password in freenode?
<Riddell> kkathman: F5?
<satafterh> any one know what Qt is?
<Riddell> _vincent: you need the kdebase update from breezy-updates
<Riddell> satafterh: a programming library for GUIs
<satafterh> what do i need to install to have it
<Riddell> satafterh: libqt3-mt
<kkathman> ok thats weird, now its ok...wonder if that refresh is timed or something??
<_vincent> Riddell I did not hace kdebase at all
<satafterh> thanks
<Riddell> _vincent: no that's fine, it's the parts of kdebase that are the important bit
<bubblenut> hey
<bubblenut> How do Install .deb packages?
<kkathman> bubblenut: use dpkg -i
<kkathman> bubblenut: For instance:   dpkg -i foo.deb
<stupendo44> bubblenut: if you have breezy, you can right-click and select Kubuntu Package menu, and Install Package
<bubblenut> brilliant, thanks :)
<bubblenut> I have breezy but it doesn't seem to give me the option to install
<kkathman> well there ya go...now you have 2 ways :)
<_vincent> Ridell I think I have what you mentionned
<el-stupido> where can I configure NVidia settings?
<_asraniel> i can see 2 network interfaces in kde, a wireless one and a normal one, but i cant activate any of them. its a centrino laptop
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i got KXDocker working...but when i try to configure it like adding applications it doesnt work...it removes them im just not sure on how to add them
<kevman> Can some direct me to a sources.list with universe, and multiverse? I think i screwed mine up...
<frank23> !tell kevman about sources
* kevman smacks the bot.
<frank23> el-stupido: install nvidia-settings then run nvidia-settings
<kevman> ubotu, help
<kevman> Oh, I didn't see the msg..
<MikeStyle> anyone..
<kkathman> kevman: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kkathman> that has an example of the repos
<kkathman> hey frank23 wassup today?
<el-stupido> thankyou
<kevman> I must have been missing a repo. I couldn't get j2re
<frank23> kkathman: I'm trying this kompile thing I found at kde-look
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need help. I installed kubuntu, i used adept for a wile, than a friend of mine sayed me to allow the "full duplex" i did it and the sistem crashed,Now every time i install a program by adept, i install it, than i reboot my sistem and a windows appears: it says me "the manager of the services kde is not in execution". If i disinstall the program (EVERY PROGRAM!) it returns normal. What can i do to fix It?
<kkathman> frank23: what thing is that?
<kkathman> NeedHelp: If you uninstall what program?
<kkathman> NeedHelp: And where and when does this message come up?
<NeedHelp> kkathman: if i uninstall the progtam thath i have installed frist of the reboot, every program
<NeedHelp> kkathman: it comes up on the desktop, when is restoring
<mvv> i just installed 5.10, but i can't find any disks in media:/, also i can't change the directorynames in /media
<slow-motion_> n8
<spiral> 'bye
<NeedHelp> How to overwrite the "sources.list" thath is in my desktop, with an old "sources.list" thath is in /etc/apt ?
<nalioth> NeedHelp: use a text editor
<NeedHelp> nalioth: it says i haven't the permission
<nalioth> NeedHelp: use kdesu to start your text editor
<NeedHelp> wath^
<NeedHelp> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<castlerock> hi all
<castlerock> is there a setting so that there is not an ugly black/white/gray background when X.org starts up?
<Blissex> castlerock: the ''trellis'' background? It is a sacred symbol :-)
<PupenoL> Hello.
<raphink> hi PupenoL 
<PupenoL> How much time does it take to install kubuntu (in a modern machine) ?
<castlerock> Blissex > well then call be a dissenter ;-)
<castlerock> Blissex > i mean ME
<PupenoL> half an hour ? more ?
<raphink> depends 
<frank23> is anyone here using klik?
<Blissex> castlerock: it cannot be easily changed, but it can easily overriden with say 'xsetroot -solid grey40'
<raphink> tried it quite a bit frank23 
<PupenoL> raphink: 52x cd... ide hd.
<frank23> raphink: is it good?
<PupenoL> raphink: on what else does it depend ?
<raphink> frank23: lots of problems
<Blissex> PupenoL: as <raphink> says, it depends, e.g. on much you install. Half an hour can be a good time.
<frank23> raphink: like what?
<kkathman> hey raphink good to see you again :)
<raphink> frank23: like packages not working
<PupenoL> Blissex: afaik, you don't select how much you install, am I wrong ?
<raphink> but it won't ever screw up your install
<raphink> so you can use it
<raphink> if you want to see how it looks and report bugs :)
<castlerock> Blissex > could you use X -br?
<Blissex> castlerock: and you can put the background change in say '~/.xinitrc' so you need never actually see the sacred symbol
<bobbyd> hi
<Blissex> castlerock: you can use it, same as 'xsetroot -solid black'
<raphink> hi bobbyd 
<castlerock> Blissex > thanks
<strike4ce> I put the beta source list in the repository and now I cant open apt get?
<strike4ce> shows an error
<castlerock> Blissex > so I can add it where in the .xinitrc file?
<raphink> what error strike4ce ?
<strike4ce> raphink: jus sex
<raphink> no thanks
<raphink> :p
<raphink> not with strangers
<bobbyd> super user mode in network settings doesn't work for me in my fresh breezy install. It also didn't work in hoary. When I click the administrator mode button, the Routes tab is greyed out.
<bobbyd> Ihave to get the default gateway by hand each time I boot. how should I fix that?
<raphink> yep bobbyd 
<raphink> bobbyd: kdesu kcontrol
<raphink> then it should work
<Blissex> castlerock: yes, that allows you to change it to _any_ color; you can also use 'xsetbg' for example to change it to any other texture.
<Blissex> castlerock: note that if you log in via a DM you should also look at '~/.xsession'.
<_skiy> He folks, can I update to breezy from hoary
<_skiy> or do I need to download the hoary CD ?
<Blissex> castlerock: they get executed so quickly that I never see the trelling background.
<raphink> bobbyd: then choose sarge, taht's the closest 
<Blissex> _skiy: both.
<raphink> you can do both _skiy 
<raphink> well either rather
<bobbyd> raphink, huh?
<Blissex> _skiy: there is a specific page on the Ubuntu Wiki that describes how to do either.
<bobbyd> raphink, it still doesn't work, it's still greyed out on the routes tab
<raphink> what did you do bobbyd ?
<strike4ce> raphink: LOL sorry typo just noticied
<raphink> did you launch `kdesu kcontrol' ?
<_skiy> Blissex: i shall check that out
<_skiy> thanks
<bobbyd> raphink, kdesu kcontrol does nothing
<castlerock> Blissex: Ok, I see these files, but where in them should I add the xsetroot -solid black?
<strike4ce> raphink: it says to do apt-setup apt-get update
<raphink> bobbyd: did you close kcontrol before doing that?
<bobbyd> raphink, yes
<frank23> raphink: where are klik apps installed? is everything installed as a user?
<bobbyd> raphink, kcontrol on it's own works, kdesu kcontrol does nothing
<raphink> frank23: klik apps can be launched from KDE Menu -> Applications (installted by Klik)
<Blissex> castlerock: they are shell scripts. List of commands that are executed one after another. So I would say it should be the first command in the file.
<bobbyd> and another thing, where has kcalc gone?
<raphink> bobbyd: where did you launch kdesu from?
<Blissex> castlerock: note that if the first line begins with a "#" leave it as the first line.
<bobbyd> raphink, a console?
<raphink> bobbyd: that's what you did?
<raphink> froma  console?
<bobbyd> raphink, huh, it's working now
<raphink> ok
<raphink> be aware that all the settings are for root when you do that bobbyd 
<bobbyd> raphink, that was random, it must have been that I ran it previously from a console without kdesu
<Blissex> _skiy: there are some links in the second half of http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php
<bobbyd> raphink, yeah, I guessed that, but thanks though
<raphink> bobbyd: to set your network
<raphink> you might aswell use xnetcardconfig
<raphink> which is apart from kde
<Blissex> _skiy: if you can, download/get the full CD, which you can keep around if you need to reinstall, and then upgrade from it. The also upgrade online for packages updated after the CD was imaged.
<asraniel> hei, im quite happy with my laptop, everything seems to work (ok, perhaps no apci...) execot wireless. in the kde network settings i can see the wireless card, but i cant activate it.. any ideas?
<strike4ce> raphink: how do i save the repository after i made changes in terminal directly?
<Blissex> in any case a full upgrade upgrades almost all packages, so one ends up downloading almost the full CD.
<_skiy> asraniel: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<asraniel> hmm.. i have a centrino laptop, very new, i'll check it
<frank23> raphink: at the very least, klick seems a nice way to try new apps
<raphink> sure frank23 when it works
<raphink> strike4ce: what did you edit with?
<os2mac> ahhh nothing like wireless internet, a good cigar and a kegerator....
<strike4ce> straight thru terminal using apt-setup and edit repository
<raphink> never used apt-setup
<frahi> which tools are responsable for spinning down the harddisc? this morning it spins down after 1 sec of inactivity, but now it just runs continously
<os2mac> anyone about?
<asraniel> skiy; should be that : Integrated Intel PRO/Wireless 2915ABG (802.11 a/b/g tri-mode) 
<raphink> strike4ce: I guess apt-setup changes your sources
<raphink> and then you only need to apt-get update
<raphink> no?
<Blissex> frahi: dozens and dozen unfortunately. Look if you got 'acpid' running
<bobbyd> raphink, it just forgets the default gateway I added when i look again, and there's no entry when I use route fro mthe command line. Is this a known bug?
<_skiy> asraniel: Is your laptop on this page: http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/?page=laptop_matrix
<raphink> bobbyd: I had to setup my connection manually lately
<raphink> ;)
<_skiy> asraniel: if not, ndiswrapper (ew..) is your best bet
<raphink> so I had pbs with network too
<raphink> I just set /etc/network/interfaces manually
<frahi> Blissex: yes it is running, but this is reasponsable for mapping acpi events to scripts but not for controlling hd, is it?
<StR> Hi all!
<kkathman> _skiy: try this site for upgrading btw:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<asraniel> _skiy: not realy, i have a travelmate 8103, but on this page its only up to 6000. but i found a tutorial that tells me i have to recompile the kernel, with ipw2000 activated for wireless
<strike4ce> I keep getting this error in terminal:  E: Type '*' is not known on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Blissex> frahi: uh, controlling hd perhaps relates to power settings :-).
<Blissex> frahi: the HD either goes to sleep automatically (look at option '-S' in 'man hdparm') or it can be explicitly set to sleep/standby (other option in 'man hdparm).
<_skiy> asraniel: Is the spec of your 8103 much different to the 6000 ?
<_skiy> If not, then probably the centrino is the same?
<Blissex> frahi: who sets the automatic sleep period and/or sets the disk to sleep explicitly using 'hdparm'? Well, the boot scripts, and odds are that 'acpid' has a part in it.
<jaypeee> anyone compile xine-lib 1.1.0 ?
<_skiy> Folks, I have replaced all occurences of "hoary" to "breezy" in my sources.list
<_skiy> I assume this is sufficient for updating to breezy. please correct me if I am wrong.
<asraniel> _skiy: i have never seen the spec for the 6000, but ive heard that it should be similar. both are centrinos  i think (at least mine is)
<Blissex> _skiy: I'd rather suggest the upgrade from CD as I said...
<_skiy> Blissex: OK, I will BT it over night
<jaypeee> i was wondering if could just do default ./configure or do i have to ./configure --prefix=/usr for xine-lib 1.1.0
<Blissex> _skiy: because a full upgrade is a few hundred MB regardless, and it is going to be much slower than BT'ing the image.
<troth> this is kind of a windows question but not really, pls help........k my primary drive is my windows drive(hda1,C:\) 10G, i have breezy on the slave 250G, i just ordered another 250G last night and i want to do a complete copy of the primary drive, to keep it exactly how it is. is there a program to do it?
<Blissex> _skiy: and while you are upgrading it is not good to use the system, but while you are BT'ing it is safer.
<_skiy> kk, thanks Blissex and asraniel good luck with your centrino
<_skiy> Blissex: Good thinking
<_skiy> G'nite all
<Blissex> troth: several, including 'cp'/'dd'.
<Blissex> troth: what you can do is actually a very evil thing, if you are a bit geeky.
<troth> Blissex, that will copy EVERYTHING, hidden files etc., i want to copy and just pop the new one in
<Blissex> troth: yes, it just copies the disk.
<troth> ok, good
<troth> whats so evil about it?
<Blissex> troth: note that copy and pop the new one is not going to have everything working, including MS Windows. You will have to take some special precautions before and after.
<Blissex> troth: well, what would be evil is a technique to raise the chances that MS Windows will continue to ''just work''.
<Blissex> troth: BTW, you might want to download UltimateBootCD.com, which has a lot of partition/copy utilities.
<troth> ok
<strike4ce> how do I edit the sourcelist?
<Blissex> strike4ce: carefully.
<raphink> lol
<strike4ce> Blissex: what is the command?
<Blissex> strike4ce: any text editor will do, like 'kate', which is in the menu.
<strike4ce> Blissex: How do i get to it
<troth> Blissex: im not understanding your underlying explaination, do i want to raise the chances it works, of course, but you are being very vague about 'evil' :)
<raphink> strike4ce: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources/list
<raphink> strike4ce: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<strike4ce> raphink: after that how do I save?
<raphink> ^x to quit
<raphink> then `y' to save
<raphink> when it asks you
<raphink> on the bottom of the console
<Blissex> troth: the problem is also that you are clear as to what you want to achieve.
<Blissex> troth: after you have done what you want to do, how will your system look like and behave?
<raphink> like windows
<raphink> lol
<troth> exactly as it is now, so i dont have to re download programs, drivers, music, my whole primary drive
<strike4ce> raphink: I type that in terminal window?
<raphink> sure strike4ce 
<Blissex> troth: you really need to learn to be more explicit...
<raphink> strike4ce: if you prefer to run a gui
<raphink> you can type
#kubuntu 2005-10-25
<raphink> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<raphink> that might be easier for you
<Blissex> troth: do you want to keep your 10GB or throw it away?
<troth> see, i need the big hd for my movies and music etc, but i also dont want to give up on breezy yet, so i just want to upgrade without reconfiguring
<Blissex> troth: but what... Please note that I am not telepathic and I cannot just imagine it.
<troth> itll probably sit in a box till it gets thrown away i guess
<Blissex> troth: so the end result is that your PC has 2 250GB drives and what should each drive contain?
* Blissex is very patient...
<kkathman> strike4ce: also from the console you can do a sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  but I'd backup your current file first
<troth> one with my windows2000 pro, and i want to keep the slave i am on now with breezy
<Blissex> troth: how many partitions have you got on the 10GB?
<troth> just one
<strike4ce> ok how do I use the key for the beta version in terminal?
<troth> FAT32
<strike4ce> Anyone using the beta version of kubuntu?
<Blissex> strike4ce: the final version has been released...
<strike4ce> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<Inglorion> how can i prevent cds from getting automatically mounted when i insert them?
<strike4ce> Blissex: you see that?
<Blissex> troth: what you should do is to boot your system as it is but with the nw disk added in too.
<motyR> dont use hal
<Blissex> strike4ce: thats not the beta version of Kubuntu, more that of KDE.
<troth> correct
<Inglorion> so how do i not use hal?
<strike4ce> Blissex: ok how do you enter the key?
<Blissex> strike4ce: there is a link from which you can download it... The one with anchor Jonathan Riddell's key
<Blissex> Inglorion: disabling HAL is just a more radical way to disable automounting of CDs, it disables a lot of other magic.
<Inglorion> yeah, figures
<Blissex> Inglorion: try to find in the Control Center the right option, or look at the Ubuntu Wiki for some guide.
<Inglorion> but i can live without hal
<troth> Blissex: i dont think i have physical space with 3 hd's in it
<Inglorion> i've been using linux since 1994 or so :-)
<Blissex> troth: that is going to make things painful.
<strike4ce> Blissex: What do I do copy and psate it?  There is no download once you click the link
<Blissex> Inglorion: ahhhh, so you actually know what's going on and I don't have to use babytalk. :-)
<Blissex> strike4ce: right click on the anchor and use the 'save link as' menu
<motyR> Inglorion: kcontrol -> peripherals ->storage media -> advanced
<Inglorion> blissex: yeah, i would be ok if you told me which bytes i have to send to which i/o ports :-)
<troth> Blissex: so im better off with a fresh install...
<Blissex> Inglorion: I have actually disabled all of 'hotplug', 'udev' and 'hal' just to be like in the good old times when hairy half written software did not pretend to configure my PC.
<Blissex> troth: no, not at all.
<Blissex> troth: the difficulty is that if you cannot have all three hard disks in you will need to do things in two stages and use a live CD to do the copying instead of your existing Breezy install.
<Inglorion> motyR: somehow, there's no "storage media" in kcontrol
<motyR> so download kde 3.5
<strike4ce> Blissex: thanx sorry for my stupidity LOL I dont think of the obvious while using kubuntu  NEW USER HERE
<troth> ok i see...
<Blissex> Inglorion: I am pretty sure there is a way to just disable the annoying automaounting of CDs.
<Blissex> strike4ce: dont worry, it happens to everybody...
<Inglorion> blissex: i would hope so, too
<Blissex> Inglorion: but I suspect that KDE does require HAL.
<troth> BLissex: i basically just want to take out the breezy drive, do a perfect copy, change pin to master, discard 10G, return breezy drive back in place
<libben> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=872.0
<Blissex> troth: you can do that if you use a LiveCD to do the partition copy.
<mmport81> Guys, what has happened to mp3 ripping in konq on breezy????
<troth> Blissex: i have plenty of those
<strike4ce> Blissex: what wireless manager do you use?
<Blissex> troth: excellent, then do the disc swap as you say, and boot the LiveCD.
<Blissex> strike4ce: none, I am a terrible geek and I do everything manually, command line.
<Blissex> strike4ce: but KWiFiManager is not bad.
<Inglorion> alright, if i can't find how to disable this automounting stuff from kcontrol, is there a configuration file i can edit?
<m_abs> I have a problem with the kubuntu 5.10 livedvd. My onboard NIC doesn't want to work, it is found, but there is no light in it and I can't get an IP from dhcp. It is not the cable. Is there a command to force activate at NIC? I've already tried "sudp ifconfig eth0". The NIC uses the module "sk98lin" which I of cause have tried modprobing myself.
<strike4ce> Blissex:  Im not home but I have a problem I cant set up a secure wifi connection with Kwifi
<troth> Blissex, k excellent how do i go about doing that pls?
<Blissex> troth: once you have got the discs sorted out right, and the Live CD spinning, do something like 'cp /dev/hda /dev/hdb'
<strike4ce> Blissex: also it doesnt detect any other connections but the one I am using and I know there are more
<Pablo_C> m_abs,  you can try "sudo eth0 up"
<Pablo_C> er
<troth> Blissex: perfect, thanks for your time and patience
<Pablo_C> "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<Inglorion> lol, i just found the file called kdontchangethehostname
<Blissex> strike4ce: you shouldnt ask for help from specific people... But. Wait a sec. Or try #wireless or #KDE in the meantime.
<Blissex> troth: wait, oops
<troth> k
<m_abs> Pablo_C: I've tried that, no effect.
<_francesco> Hello, I just did apt-get install metabar... how can I get metabar in konqueror now?
<mmport81> mp3 ripping in konq breezy anyone?
<asraniel> OMG! kubuntu with wireless on my laptop is sooooo cool :-)
<Blissex> troth: that actually is not an awesome idea unless the two discs have similar geometry, which is unlikely us they are so different.
<Blissex> troth: so best thing is a slightly more complicated and less evil thing.
<troth> Blissex: ya a 10G to a 250G,
<motyR> mmport81: have u installed lame and the gtreamer plugin?
<m_abs> Will an 8-9 year old NIC work in a AMD64 system?
<Blissex> troth: boot live CD, partition the new disk initially with just one partition, of the same size or a tiny bit larger than  the '/dev/hda1' one.
<mmport81> motyR: lame yes
<Blissex> troth: then 'cp /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1' or whatever it is.
<mmport81> motyR: gstreamer, why?
<Blissex> troth: then you also need to make the new '/dev/hda' bootable.
<troth> k, and id have to keep it FAT32 also, correct?
<motyR> mmport81: try the lame gsteamer plugin
<Blissex> troth: well, 'cp /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1' copies each byte in the partition identical. So it will be still FAT32. You can then tell MS Windows that you want to convert it to NTFS.
<mmport81> motyR: righteo will do - never needed it in the past tho...
<Blissex> troth: next thing is to put the LILO or GRUB booter into the boot block of the new disc.
<troth> grub
<Blissex> troth: there are two ways to do that. One is to remove the 10GB disc, put in the old 250GB disc, boot from a rescue disk, with root set to the Breezy partition, and reinstall GRUB to '/dev/hda'.
<troth> or..
<mmport81> motyR: it worked!! is kde moving over to gstreamer nowadays??
<mmport81>     motyR: thanks!
<motyR> yep
<motyR> :)
<mmport81> beats arts
<Blissex> troth: the other if you are familiar with GRUB console mode is to do the install and config of GRUB from the Live CD.
<troth> ill be better off withe option one
<Blissex> troth: yes, because I think it is well described in a page on the Wiki.
<troth> k
<Blissex> troth: option one is the standard procedure for example if you screw up the booting on your main disc.
<troth> Blissex: if its a perfect copy, why wouldnt it just be the same?
<Blissex> troth: so when you reinstall the GRUB boot block you are sorted, because your GRUB menu will already have an entry for '/dev/hda1' and MS Windows.
<Blissex> troth: it is a perfect copy of the _partition_. The boot block is outside any partition.
<troth> i see..
<blueyed> Is it a known problem with kde3.5b2 (from kubuntu.org) that artsd keeps crashing?
<Blissex> blueyed: I have seen several people mention that... I think.
<crimsun> there's a bug reported on it already
<Blissex> troth: so when you swap out the 10GB and rearrange the discs so the old 250 is secondary and the new one primary, the primary will have no boot on it, and just a 10GB partition with MS Windows on it.
<Blissex> troth: if your motherboard is recent, it can also be made to boot from the secondary disk. In that case, before you do any rearrangement of the discs,
<troth> Blissex: doubt it, om on a 733mhz P3
<Blissex> troth: you can install the GRUB boot block to the secondary disc too, and test that works. If so, when you have the new and old 250 in the PC, you boot off the secondary, and then put the boot block on the primary, and reboot.
<Blissex> troth: uhm, that is a bit doubtful, but check, even some BIOSes of that era can boot from any of the four IDE discs.
<Blissex> troth: note that actually once you have installed GRUB on the Linux disc and told the BIOS to boot from it, you can actually just leave it like that.
<Blissex> troth: you might want then to put the MS Windows boot block on the primar disc, using the MS Windows 2000 install disc in Rescue Mode, with FIXMBR.
<Blissex> troth: so you can boot MS Windows directly if you need by switching the boot disc to primary in the BIOS, and viceversa.
<troth> i see
<troth> hmmm
<Blissex> troth: final and very important bit of advice... If you are thinking of using most of the discs to store data that can be read both by MS Windows and GNU/Linux, you can use 'ext3' instead of FAT32. There is now a very nice 'ext3' driver for MS Windows 2000 and later.
<troth> thats what the breezy disc im on now is...
<Blissex> troth: http://ext2fsd.SourceForge.net/
<blueyed> Blissex, crimsun: thanks. I've added my backtrace and a bit more info.
<Blissex> troth: you can install it now to your MS Windows 2000 system and access your Linux partitions.
<troth> cool
<asraniel> hahahaha, how i loooove kubuntu! lying in my bed, chating over wireless, and listening with amarok to the music that is on my ipod!
<Blissex> asraniel: lazy guy! :-)
<chimaera> can someone confirm taht apt-setup doesn't add the updates entries to the sources.list?
<os2mac> !totem
<ubotu> os2mac: Are you smoking crack?
<chimaera> propagandhi: nice nick ;)
<os2mac> anyone have a problem running totem?
<chimaera> propagandhi: checked http://americasarmy.co ? (mind the .ca!)
<chimaera> err.. .ca..
<os2mac> anyone?
<chimaera> os2mac: running totem under kde is kind of, well perverted.. ;)
<chimaera> os2mac: you might want to check #ubuntu
<frahi> is there any kde tool like gthumb? a picture viewer for directories
<chimaera> frahi: you mean displaying the images as thummbs?
<frahi> yes, but with some functionality like rotating, gamma correction etc.
<os2mac> chimaera... sorry didn't realize that until just now...
<chimaera> os2mac: np..
<os2mac> but my problem is the same.... I can't get kaffiene to work either...
<troth> Blissex: when i get the boot screen breezy is my default os, might grub already be installed on the disc?
<troth> Bliisex: it i take longer than 10 sec, itll load breezy, i have to scroll down to windows
<Blissex> troth: this booting from the secondary?
<Blissex> troth: have you changed the boot order in the BIOS?
<troth> no, i definetly didnt do that
<os2mac> !kaffiene
<ubotu> os2mac: Bugger all, i dunno
<os2mac> !kaffeine
<ubotu> os2mac: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<chimaera> frahi: probably gwenview or kuickshow...
<frahi> ah gwenview looks good
<troth> Blissex: maybe breezy set it when it was installed, because if i remember right, it does say loading grub
<troth> before the boot prompt
<chimaera> bye..
<Blissex> troth: you are being very unclear. 
<Blissex> troth: probably Breezy installed GRUB to the boot block of your 10GB. But your 10GB is going to disappear.
<troth> ok just checking
<troth> thanx
<Blissex> troth: so GRUB must be either installed to the new 250GB, or to the old 250GB and then the boot order changed.
<troth> right
<os2mac> doesn't Kaffiene play .mpg
<Astr0naut> After installing Breezy, my /home is on a large FAT32-partition intended to be shared with XP. Now I suspect permission issues is preventing me from adding users. Did I mess up? Where should I ideally put /home ?
<frahi> Astr0naut: fat32 is one of the worst filesystem, I would use ext2 and install the windows driver for that
<Blissex> frahi: there is now even an 'ext3' driver for MS Windows.
<Blissex> frahi: http://ext2fsd.SourceForge.net/
<frahi> well ext3 is just an additional journaling mode for ext2
<Blissex> frahi: yes, but having it is nice...
<Blissex> frahi: there are other drivers that just do 'ext2'.
<Blissex> frahi: and I have heard that there is an a ReiserFS driver for MS Windows too.
<frahi> maybe, can't be that hard to write one if the framework is done
<tetrahedron> really want to try Kubuntu, but everytime i use the DVD (amd64) to try it out, this happens: The first text based boot screen loads. press enter or type install then enter, either or gives me a result of a bluish/purplish screen with yellow squigglie lines in the bottom left corner, not readable at all.
<tetrahedron> any ideas?
<tetrahedron> Im running SuSE 10 right now
<propagandhi> tetrahedron: me too
<tetrahedron> well at least im not the only one... have you tried the CD version?
<satafterh> SuSE 10 buggy?
<tetrahedron> yes
<propagandhi> i think its pretty good on the whole, but I've upgraded it to kde 3.5 beta and added heaps of custom stuff
<tetrahedron> i cant get everything to work, no video playback but audio for every format
<tetrahedron> prop - suse?
<propagandhi> yeah
<propagandhi> I also run kubuntu on the other partition
<propagandhi> so when I said me too, I meant currently running suse 10
<tetrahedron> damn i jsut suck then... i am having difficulties which im sure is cause of ATi.. lol.
<propagandhi> not that i was also having the problem you are
<tetrahedron> ah
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> there's other methods of installation which you may want to try out
<apokryphos> though it's worth trying an alternative ISO (i.e. the CD) first I'd say
<propagandhi> surely if it were a video card issue theres a way to set it to install in vesa mode or something
<apokryphos> that's what it does
<tetrahedron> yeah.. i thought i would jsut check to see if it was a known issue or soemthing
<apokryphos> ATI drivers aren't setup in install
<pupeno> I am tring to compile madwifi for kubuntu, and I get this error: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-686/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found, any ideas ?
<tetrahedron> i gues i can re-DL the CD format
<apokryphos> pupeno: do you have build-essential?
<pupeno> let me see.
<propagandhi> pupeno: and have you tried 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4' or whatever the path to gcc is
<tetrahedron> apokryphos - are you saying ATi is a no-go for Kubuntu? or that there is an option for the install command?
<apokryphos> propagandhi: shouldn't be any need for that really
<propagandhi> or try installing gcc-3.4
<pupeno> but I don't have gcc-3.4, kubuntu comes with gcc-4.0
<propagandhi> the reason is that the kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4
<pupeno> what compiler was used...
<propagandhi> so u need to apt-get install gcc-3.4
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: well, ATI is really sucky on Linux, but the ATI drivers need to be set up manually by you after installation -- not during the installation process
<pupeno> that!
<pupeno> propagandhi: thanks.
<apokryphos> that's it
<propagandhi> and then if it still isnt working, try the export CC command
<kevman> Sweet. You guys have fixed crash-happy Xine and Kaffiene.
<propagandhi> because 4.0 or whatever it is will be the default compiler still I believe
<dreamwave> i see that kubuntu breeze is released but the downloads are all for the release candidate (RC).  is this really the official release?
* kevman just apt-get dist-updated
<tetrahedron> apokryphos: yeah i had to setup the ATi drivers on SuSE... ATi does suck for linux.. was thinking of getting nvidia 6600GT AGP
<kevman> dreamwave, yep. 
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: if you have money to use :P
<dreamwave> kevman: thanks
<apokryphos> dreamwave: no
<dreamwave> huh?
<apokryphos> dreamwave: you're looking in the wrong place
<apokryphos> head over to the download section of Kubuntu.org
<dreamwave> it must be that the US server isn't updated.  the england one seems fine.
<tetrahedron> i dont really have the money, but i need a working machine too
<kevman> Oh, I misunderstood the question.
<dreamwave> apokryphos: i'm using the links from there.  they need updating.
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: you can settle for a less flash graphics card then ;-)
* apokryphos has a 5200fx, and it's great
* propagandhi also has the same 5200 in his desktop at home
<dreamwave> i have found a few other broken links on kubuntu.org.  just lucky i guess...
<pupeno> dreamwave: I recommend you to use bittorrent and forget about browsing mirrors.
<apokryphos> hm, thought you were talking about the DVDs, where the RCs are still in some places
<tetrahedron> apokryphos: you might laugh, but I need 3d game support, I plan on taking my game dev (artists side) knowledge and making games using linux for linux and with open source apps
<dreamwave> pupeno: ah.  okay.
<pupeno> bbl.
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: if graphics is important to you, then you'll want a great graphics card, sure.
<apokryphos> torrents are best, indeed
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: wish you the best of luck; I'm sure if you dedicate yourself you'll make something/be part of something very great =)
<tetrahedron> Thanks :)
<tetrahedron> so maybe i should jsut run the 32bit version instead of the 64bit version of Kubuntu, Ive been reading better support for packages and what.. even though I have an amd64 proc?
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: ergh, that's like keeping in a caged bird :P
<tetrahedron> i know i know
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: disadvantages of 64-bit are as follows
<apokryphos> (i) no flash; (ii) no wmv; (iii) since Riddell packages, and he has an i386, when he's the only one doing the packs there won't be amd64 ones available 
<apokryphos> from my perspective though, (i) I don't care for it; (ii) don't care for it; (iii) disadvantage, but every major release (i.e. 3.5 official) will always have an amd64 version, so not that fussed
<tetrahedron> well then i need the 32bit.. haha.. need flash, want to experiement with f4l-app aka flash dev for linux
<apokryphos> and, essentially, those are the only potential disadvantages (really). Ubuntu is extremely well packaged for 64-bit
<apokryphos> tetrahedron: then just make a breezy 32-bit chroot, and run 64-bit primarily
<tetrahedron> hmmm... i would have to do that with cedega too? if so, does that hurt proformance any... oh btw thanks, this is helping me very much
<apokryphos> hurt perfomance? Nope. It just means you're running two installs of Ubuntu
<apokryphos> so that for everyday things you don't have to confine yourself to 32-bit slowness :P
<tetrahedron> ok.. sounds cool... i will look into that, i guess i should go now and dl the 5 cd version.. thanks again
<os2mac> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems/, or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<nmorse> Does anyone know if they even make Socket A motherboards with PCI-Express?
<strannik> I have a problem...
<strannik> mounted my fat32 partition
<strannik> then i go to change the desktop wallpaper. i choose an image from the mounted disk (hda5) and it says that i can only add local files and cannot add remote files
<philipacamaniac> why would "./configure" have an output error of "bad intepreter: permission denied"?
<strannik> couldsomebody light up this situation for me?
<strannik> philipacamaniac use sudo
<strannik> it helped for me
<philipacamaniac> it does the same. I should have rights to build a make file within my home dir.
<philipacamaniac> but somethings amiss
<Blissex> strannik: thats odd, you sure you have the right permissions?
<strannik> how can i check that?
<strannik> Blissex, how can i check that?
<Kevman> I'm trying to install the ATI binary drivers.
<Blissex> strannik: 'ls -ld .....'
<Kevman> But the wiki instructions are for Hoary. Is the process the same for Breezy?
<Blissex> Kevman: I think so.
<Kevman> OK.
<apokryphos> it's exactly the same
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to run a script using KDE's Autostart folder?
<fatejudger> the only thing it does when I put things in it is try and open them with Kate
<nmorse> Normally you use .desktop files in KDE's Autostart folder.
<apokryphos> fatejudger: are you sure you made them executable?
<fatejudger> no...
<nmorse> Then it launches them normally.
<philipacamaniac> Okay, I'm dumb, I was trying to configure from a mounted drive, not from $HOME
<nmorse> Or at least that's all I've ever done.
<apokryphos> fatejudger: chmod a+x somefile
<philipacamaniac> a mounted drive with noexec...
<fatejudger> apokryphos: thanks
<strannik> Blissex, here are the perms: drwxr-xr-x  15 root root 16384 1969-12-31 19:00 windows. according to this, i should be able to read the files on it
<fatejudger> apokryphos: I'll try restarting X then
<philipacamaniac> did anyone fonts get screwed up with the last update?
<Blissex> strannik: yes... Then it is hard to imagine wgat you are doing that causes trouble.
<philipacamaniac> also, did anyone's refresh rate get screwed up with the last update?
<strannik> Blissex, ok, step by step: 
<philipacamaniac> after I rebooted from last update, my refresh rate went from 85 to 60 (ouch!) and the fonts are fairly small.
<strannik> Blissex, right click on desktop, choose configure
<os2mac> I have a problem with sound. I can hear system noises but not CD playback.....
<strannik> Blissex, click on the browse button
<philipacamaniac> nevermind, I guess I've been booted to 75dpi... off to change that now.
<strannik> Blissex, clcik on the storage media button
<trinidad> anyone notice that us.archive.ubuntu is down
<Blissex> strannik:  yes, that sounds fine.
<trinidad> I've searched the net and can't find anything about it
<strannik> Blissex, click on the 25 gb one (thats hda5)
<jbasilio> how do you clean up your lost+found? mine is so huge it take 10 second for it to display
<trinidad> my synaptic won't let me install anthing
<trinidad> sudo apt-get -f install also does nothing
<strannik> Blissex, select the file i need and get error
<trinidad> us.archive.ubuntu .... fails everytime
<trinidad> I'm running hoary
<trinidad> am downloading breezy
<Blissex> strannik: sound OK. Whats the type of the file?
<strannik> jpg
<trinidad> can anyone help?
<Blissex> strannik: very odd.
<strannik> Blissex, thats what i'm saying too..
<trinidad> i was trying to install wxPython and couldn't get anything
<Blissex> strannik: can you try to copy to file to say '/tmp' and open it there to see if it gives the same error.
<strannik> Blissex, the file is in a directory which name is non english letters. whould it explain it?
<Blissex> strannik: ahhhhhhhh, that can be a very likely cause.
<Blissex> strannik: you have to mount the FAT32 partition with the right encoding.
<Blissex> strannik: look at the 'mount' options for how to select a charset/encoding.
<strannik> Blissex, i mounted with utf8 which is working just great
<strannik> Blissex in konq, i see all the files ok
<Blissex> strannik: then that should not be a big factor. Try two things: copy the file to a directory on the FAT32 partition that has only got ASCII characters, and try with say '/tmp' as I was saying before.
<strannik> Blissex ok...will try..
<Blissex> strannik: there might be a bug with UTF-8 handling.
<strannik> ok, in /tmp it worked ok
<strannik> Blissex i moved the jpg to a directory will only ASCII characters
<strannik> Blissex and got the same error:
<Blissex> strannik: thats very very odd.
<strannik> Blissex You can only select local files.
<Blissex> strannik: but a local FAT32 partition is a local file.
<strannik> will try to change permissions from root to myself
<spstarr_home> any news on when kmail will be fixed?
<Blissex> strannik: you said it is 'hda5' isn't it?
<strannik> Blissex yes it it 
<strannik> a logical drive
<strannik> the files themself are on the extended section
<Blissex> strannik: thats fine. Because I can imagine that having your background on a remote network drive might not be a good idea, it could be here one day and not the next minute.
<strannik> Blissex but it isn't..its on my hard drive....do you know anybody that could help me?
<kevman> Isn't it possible to have direct rendering and composite extensions enabled?
<Blissex> strannik: problem is, your problem is odd, and you are not giving much context.
<Blissex> kevman: there are pretty fundamental problems with that, so dont. But ask in #Xorg
<strannik> Blissex ok, what information do you require?
<Blissex> strannik: for example, the full path to the file including the file name, and the output of 'grep hda5 /proc/mounts'
<kevman> Seems there are opensource ATI drivers that do, but I'm guessing they aren't in apt.
<pussfeller> kde used to let you select a backgorund from a remote nfs thingee
<crimsun> opensource ati drivers? as in the ones distributed with your X Window System?
<strannik> Blissex ok, hold for a moment
<mustafu> is there any way I can check the integrity of the install CD before I burn it in windows?
<ecobuntu> do you guys know how to remove kde?  i just want to use gnome
<pussfeller> get md5sum program and checkt he sums
<strannik> Blissex /dev/hda5 /media/windows vfat rw,nodiratime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Blissex> mustafu: yes, and also chekc it _after_ you burn it.
<spstarr_home> ecobuntu: go to #ubuntu, but apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will do it :(
<pussfeller> which should be on the ftp or the webpage you got it from
<Blissex> strannik: looks pretty reasonable.
<ecobuntu> no it doesn't
<mustafu> md5sum program? got it, I think
<ecobuntu> just the virtual package
<mustafu> k, thanks
<kevman> crimsun, no I mean ones that have direct rendering...
<spstarr_home> it should remove ALL of kde bits
<pussfeller> its not going to hurt anything to have it there
<kkathman> good evening all (or whatever it is where you are)
<ecobuntu> it does not
<pussfeller> u just dont have to use it
<crimsun> kevman: still unclear
<strannik> path: 
<pussfeller> whats up kkathman 
<strannik>  /media/windows/14_12.jpg
<kevman> I dunno, it was on some poorly written Gentoo wiki, crimsun.
<kkathman> howdy pussfeller - good to see you :)
<kkathman> pussfeller: trying to see what the deal is with this latest update to breezy that knocked out my samba shares from refreshing
<strannik> Blissex: any ideas on what i can do to fix it?
<kkathman> i got a feeling its the kdebase update
<pussfeller> that shouldnt mess up anything internally in samba, just maybe some config line in smb.conf
<Blissex> strannik: no idea unfortunately. But why are using the 'Storage Media'? Cant' you just navigate there?
<pussfeller> if u used the kconftrol gui
<kkathman> pussfeller: well there have been several people reporting strange things with anything in /media
<Blissex> strannik: because 'media:hda6' might go via a bit strange path.
<kkathman> pussfeller: and it was fine until I updated this morning
<pussfeller> oh, from a windows box TO linux, ok
<pussfeller> then it could be in konqy smb thingee
<Blissex> strannik: and perhaps it is going via the 'media:' JIOSlavet that annoys KDesktop
<pussfeller> strannik is reporting weird things as well in media
<Blissex> strannik: so just click on the up arrow go to the root and descend from there to where the file is.
<kkathman> pussfeller: yah.. I noticed it today, when I deleted some files on my win box, and was back on my linux box and looked at the share, and the files were still there
<pussfeller> well i will refrain from updating more then
<kkathman> pussfeller: yep so have half a dozen or so people
<kkathman> pussfeller: its easy enough to sync it...just F5, but still that should refresh automatically...it did in hoary
<Pupeno> updates! nice.
* Pupeno wants the gpg issues fixed.
<strannik> Blissex, i mounted the drive to /media, where else can i find it?
<kkathman> !tell Pupeno about gpgerr
<strannik> Blissex, sorry if it is a dumb question...just my second week using linux....
<strannik> =)
<kkathman> Pupeno: check the PM 
<Blissex> strannik: the 'media:' KIOslave and the '/media' directory are tow completely different things.
<Pupeno> kkathman: not that problem, I want pgp to work on kmail.
<Blissex> strannik: dont worry about that, it was clear.
<Blissex> strannik: basically 'media:' is a server that does clever things. '/media' is just a directory.
<strannik> ok, thanks..will try
<kevman> Does kubuntu support Exa?
<kkathman> Blissex: yep others are experiencing everything missing from /media
<Blissex> strannik: so move around in the ''browse'' dialog, until the path at the top begins with '/media/hda5' instead of 'media:hda5'.
<pussfeller> those kio slaves can get pretty uppity
<Blissex> kevman: sure, if you have a time machine.
<strannik> Blissex, ok...works if i just go through the file system to /media/windows/..
<kevman> Oh, I thought the latest Xorg had it.
<strannik> will have to find somekind of manual for media: server, thank you very much
<Blissex> kevman: it is heavily, heavily experimental.
<kevman> Figured as much.
<Pupeno> pgp still doesn't work on kmail :(
<Blissex> strannik: you are welcome. BTW, in general to get help, type things exactly as you see them if they are short. Little details like a colon instead of a slash can matter.
<strannik> Blissex, thank you very much for the patience
<Blissex> strannik: as to what the various KIO slaves do there is little docs.
<pussfeller> am i the only one with kio_imap running amuck from time to time?
<kkathman> pussfeller: I havent noticed anything, should I check?
<Blissex> strannik: in general they make accessible files from places where they cannot be mounted directly, e.g. remote machines etc.
<pussfeller> kkathman, its not a new problem, its been that way for awhile... it doesn't accept network disconnects very well
<pussfeller> it might just be my particular setup or something
<Blissex> strannik: if you want to see a list, and some come with documentation, do the following:
<pussfeller> but what ever it is, it still does it after the upgrade
<kkathman> pussfeller: hmm...I guess I would know if that was happening eh?
<kkathman> lol
<pussfeller> yeah they would eat all your cpu
<Blissex> strannik: type "about:konqueror" in the address bar of Konqueror, and then click on the "many more..." link at the bottom of the page.
<strannik> Blissex thanx a lot...doing it right now
<Blissex> strannik: most are not documented, but some are interesting.
<Pupeno> can anybody use gpg on kmail currently ?
<kkathman> Blissex: Just curious, is there a key or something that tells exactly what the Function keys do in certain situations..for instance I learned today that F9 will refresh a samba share..I kinda wondered where that info is?
<kkathman> oops F5 I mean
<Blissex> kkathman: usually you should not ask specific people directly, but tonight Ill make an exception...
<Pupeno> kkathman: in a kde program, you can see that on Settings->Configure Shortcuts
<kkathman> excuse me then, Im sorry
<Pupeno> Blissex: : in a kde program, you can see that on Settings->Configure Shortcuts
<Pupeno> bah!
<kkathman> I'll dig around :)
<strannik> Blissex checked for many more link on the page that i receive when i typed: about: konqueror....it wasn't there =)
<Blissex> kkathman: usually every KDE app has a nice 'Settings:Configure Shortcuts' menu and you can sort it both by name of the command and by key by clicking on the name of the column.
<Blissex> kkathman: just as <Pupeno> said.
<strannik> Blissex the only link that is in the bottom is Next: An Introduction to Konqueror, but no worries..will look on the internet for some manuals on media
<Blissex> strannik: did you type it without any spaces, that is "about:konqueror"?
<os2mac> I am getting an error trying to play .mpg files in Kaffiene....
<os2mac> can anyone help?
<crimsun> have you installed kaffeine-xine from universe?
<os2mac> no...just what comes with Kubuntu
<os2mac> so I just did and I get this
<os2mac> no decoders found to decode stream.
<strannik> Blissex tripple checked....i typed without any spaces...
<Blissex> strannik: which version of KDE have you got?
<Blissex> strannik: dont bother... There is a nice alternative.
<Blissex> just type "kcmshell ioslaveinfo" in a Konsole or with 'ALT-F2'
<strannik> Blissex kde 3.4.0
<Blissex> strannik: should work with 3.4.0 too the 'kcmshell ioslaveinfo' I hope,
<strannik> Blissex i got the info tool.
<strannik> choose the media in the left panel and all i got is:
<strannik> Some info about protocol media:/ ...
<strannik> and thats all =)
<Blissex> strannik: there is perhaps some docs on the KDE web site.
<strannik> Blissex thank you ...will look into it...
<Blissex> strannik: for most there are no docs. Now 'media:' is basically similar to the KwikDisk mounting/unmount application.
<os2mac> I have installed all kaffeine .deb files and still cannot play .mpg files
<os2mac> anyone got any ideas?
<shale> if i installed regular ubuntu and i want to switch, do i need to reinstall kubuntu or can i apt-get my way to it?
<Blissex> shale: use 'apt-get kubuntu-desktop'
<Blissex> os2mac: !binary
<Blissex> !binary
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Blissex
<Blissex> !media
<ubotu> I don't know, Blissex
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<shale> Blissex, thanmks
<Blissex> os2mac: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<spstarr_home> ubotu, bot snack
<ubotu> :)
<spstarr_home> :)
<hyperactivecrond> ok a certain os's installation cd is scratched and won't install rite.  Should I use something like the Gamedoctor scratch reparier on it?
<laszlok> actually: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<laszlok> i hate when i forget to put install and apt-get yells at me
<tux0beliver> anyone know how to tell when Kynaptic is done installing software?
<stupendo44> how can I resize my main partition? When I installed kubuntu, I made it smaller so that I could create a larger fat partition. I have shrunk the fat partition now and I want to increase my main one.
<strike4ce> I updated to kde3.5 can I reverse it?
<fatejudger> I was using Azureus and it sucked up like 150,000 megabytes of RAM
<fatejudger> and when I closed it it didn't give it back
<fatejudger> is there any way to tell Linux to free up that memory
<fatejudger> or do I have to restart?
<fatejudger> obviously restarting is faster than asking this question
<fatejudger> but I was hoping to know for future reference as well
<crimsun> why are you worried about that RAM?
<fatejudger> well crap
<fatejudger> my swap is like
<fatejudger> 200,000 megabytes full
<fatejudger> I mean
<fatejudger> kilobytes
<fatejudger> and I have 256 mb of RAM
<fatejudger> normally after a fresh restart I have 30 MB of RAM available
<fatejudger> with no swap taken up
<crimsun> free -m |grep cache:|awk '{ print $4 }'
<crimsun> that's the only figure you should be concerned about
<fatejudger> 127
<fatejudger> but in KDE sysguard
<fatejudger> it says I have 5 mb free RAM
<fatejudger> and 170 MB of used swap
<crimsun> like I said, the only figure to be concerned about is the output from the command I just gave you.
<fatejudger> well why is my computer slow then?
<crimsun> Linux aggressively caches from the FS into RAM. It's expected that you'll have very, very few MB of free RAM.
<fatejudger> yes but
<fatejudger> my swap is very full
<crimsun> it's sluggish due to the memory pressure
<fatejudger> but that isn't how it normally is
<crimsun> log out of KDE, swapoff -a && swapon -a, then log back in
<strike4ce> I updated to kde3.5 can I reverse it?
<crimsun> older JVMs are beasts when it comes to memory (de)allocation
<fatejudger> crimsun: is that the only way?
<fatejudger> I have Java 1.5
<crimsun> strike4ce: yes, but not easily. man 5 apt_preferences
<fatejudger> and I use Azureus
<fatejudger> that's the only Java app I have on here
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, it's not the only way. You could just install more RAM.
<fatejudger> how does Azereus take up 200 mb of my swap?
<strike4ce> crimsun: man 5 apt_preferences?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm too cheap for that
<fatejudger> lol
<crimsun> Azureus doesn't, the JVM does.
<fatejudger> ok, if you want to be technical, yes
<fatejudger> but that's like saying that C++ doesn't use up heap in a "new" call, the operating system does
<crimsun> There are also a variety of /proc knobs you can tweak.
<strike4ce> I updated to kde3.5 can I reverse it?  If so, how?
<fatejudger> all I want is to have all the memory I had back
<crimsun> strike4ce: pin everything to 3.4.3 and dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> the same amount I had BEFORE I started Azureus
<strike4ce> crimsun: how do i do that?
<crimsun> fatejudger: you can't; that memory (pages are) is "dirty"
<fatejudger> crimsun: dirty?
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's already been used. You have to force the OS to flush it.
<fatejudger> what about my other RAM?
<crimsun> fatejudger: what about it?
<fatejudger> crimsun: how do I get the rest of that back
<crimsun> kill any java processes still running, log out of KDE, swapoff -a && swapon -a, and log back in
<fatejudger> crimsun: and why do I have to shut down and restart the swap outside of KDE?
<fatejudger> why can't I just do it in the Konsole?
<crimsun> fatejudger: you can, but you have quite a few additional KDE processes running then
<crimsun> you could even stop kdm, then swapoff -a && swapon -a
<fatejudger> whenever I use startx it never runs X correctly
<fatejudger> at least that's how it was in Hoary
<crimsun> you don't need to use startx
<fatejudger> I always ended up rebooting
<fatejudger> what do I use then?
<crimsun> just stop kdm, swapoff -a && swapon -a, restart kdm, and log back in
<fatejudger> ok, brb then
<Ravensky> patrick!
<Ravensky> oh em gee!
<_patrick> tom!
<Ravensky> heh
<Ravensky> alrighty
<_patrick> whats this for
<Ravensky> anyway, keep konversation open and ask your questions here
<Ravensky> people will answer
<_patrick> i see
<Ravensky> probably change your nickname too by using the /nick command
<freelove> thanks
<Ravensky> freelove, eh? :P
<freelove> no
<freelove> yes
<freelove> can you only change it once
<Ravensky> patrick, just ask your question
<workingmans> i see
<workingmans> alright
<Ravensky> so I dont have to go answering them all for you :P
<workingmansdead> yes but they arnt that hard, are they
<fatejudger> ok, the swapoff swapon thing didn't work
<Ravensky> I should never of said that you can change your name :P
<fatejudger> and now I can't start kdm back up
<crimsun> fatejudger: it won't if you don't have enough free pages
<fatejudger> crimson: that isn't it, I just don't know how to start it
<crimsun> fatejudger: start what?
<Ravensky> workingmansdead needs an audio converter that can convert shn to mp3
<fatejudger> crimson: kdm
<Ravensky> or probably something that can just play shn
<crimsun> Ravensky: etree.org
<crimsun> keep in mind that shntool is in universe
<Ravensky> workingmansdead, go into adept and install shntool :P
<fatejudger> crimsun: so why isn't the swapoff thing working?
<workingmansdead> alright, thanks man
<crimsun> fatejudger: you don't know how to start kdm?
<crimsun> fatejudger: how did you stop kdm?
<fatejudger> crimsun: logout -> end session -> menu -> log in using cli
<Ravensky> workingmansdead, patrick, as I said, just keep konversation open (or remember how to connect to here) and ask your questions here because they know more about kubuntu than I do
<strannik> can konversation work with a proxy?
<workingmansdead> alright man, thanks
<workingmansdead> whys your text red?
<Ravensky> because I said your name
<workingmansdead> so it only goes to me?
<Ravensky> it highlights the message in red if someone says your name
<Ravensky> no
<workingmansdead> or is it red for the hell of it
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, the correct way is to switch to a virtual term (ctrl+alt+F1, for instance), log in, sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop && sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -a && sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart && logout
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'm using the virtual terminal right now to talk in bitchx
<workingmansdead> ravensky how bout a FLAC converter, FLACtool?
<fatejudger> crimsun: but why can't I stop KDM using the way I did it?
<crimsun> workingmansdead: a.k.a. flac?
<crimsun> fatejudger: you didn't stop kdm, you logged out. Vast difference.
<workingmansdead> crimsun yes
<crimsun> workingmansdead: so why not use /usr/bin/flac?
<Ravensky> workingmansdead, you installed the package called "flac", right?
<workingmansdead> crimsun: im not aware of that, im new to Kubuntu
<Ravensky> ( workingmansdead is new to Linux itself )
<workingmansdead> thanks
<fatejudger> crimsun: it says that the "swapoff" operation isn't permitted
<Ravensky> I essentially dumped him into a new OS and told him some really simple basics
<Ravensky> about a week or so ago
<Ravensky> maybe 2?
<crimsun> fatejudger: did you use the precise syntax I gave you?
<workingmansdead> and ive been on my own since
<fatejudger> crimsun: sudo swapoff -a && swapon -a
<fatejudger> oh wait
<Ravensky> well, all you really need is firefox, gaim, and other stuff
<fatejudger> I didn't have the second "sudo"
<Ravensky> fatejudger, what are you trying to do?
<Ravensky> clear swap?
<fatejudger> Ravensky: yeah, just did it
<Ravensky> ah
<fatejudger> brb
<workingmansdead> Ravensky: so how would i go about converting something from SHN to mp3?
<Ravensky> workingmansdead, just ask the channel, not me specifically
<workingmansdead> alright
<fatejudger> so what's up with Breezy Backports not working?
<Ravensky> you should probably join #ubuntu also, workingmansdead 
<Ravensky> more people to help you there
<workingmansdead> how would i go about doing the actuall conversion from SHN to mp3 with the SHN tool?
<Ravensky> patrick, join #ubuntu
<workingmansdead> ravensky  alright
<fatejudger> does anyone here use Breezy Backports?
<crimsun> there are no breezy backports yet.
<meji> what are backports?
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh, I see
<fatejudger> crimsun: that would be why it couldn't stat
<meji> can someone explain what are backports ?
<fatejudger> meji: they're packages that are new for the next version of Kubuntu
<fatejudger> meji: but are ported back to the stable version
<fatejudger> right?
<fatejudger> so it would be packages for Dapper converted to Breezy packages
<meji> ok
<meji> thanks
<jbasilio> anyone having issues with artsd in kde 3.5 beta2?  beta1 was working fine .. beta2 won't start arts
<Hobbsee> jbasilio: yep
<Hobbsee> solution is to kill off the process using arts
<jbasilio> good i guess.  i'm not the only one
<Hobbsee> try knotfiy
<Hobbsee> yeah, heaps of people ahve it 
<Hobbsee> there's the wiki that you can update with problems
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> with any other problems you find not already listed there :)
<jbasilio> awesome.  thanks.  bookmarked
<Hobbsee> no problems
<jbasilio> desktop seems to crash when i click on it too .. overall my first impressions of beta2 are that it sucks crap.  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe...certainly seems to be more unstable than beta1
<Hobbsee> check the wiki to see if someone's already said it
<narg> hrm... beta2 seem just fine for me
<narg> havnt had any problems
<narg> other than possibly that konq should be multithreaded so media can crash it...
<jbasilio> wow.  amazing there could be such drastic differences .. i'm running pretty stock too
<Hobbsee> jbasilio: add it to the list, assuming it can be reproduced
<jbasilio> if you mouse over any desktop icon, does your background go black and then redraw?
<jesusfish> is there a way to have css styles dropdown in Quanta+ ?
<snugglemonkey> anyone know where I can find freenx in apt?   I'm using adept, and it isn't finding it for some reason.  I have all of the repositories on...
<kevman> freenx - The FreeNX application/thin-client server based on NX technology
<kevman> sudo apt-get install freenx
<snugglemonkey> kevman: which mirror?
<snugglemonkey> adept shoudl find this...
<kevman> I don't know how to tell.
<Hobbsee> !info freenx
<kevman> 0.3.1-2~5.04ubp1(/var/lib/apt/lists/public.planetmirror.com_pub_ubuntu-backports_dists_hoary-extras_main_binary-i386_Packages
<kevman> Extras...
<kevman> Hoary? 0_o
<snugglemonkey> hm...
<snugglemonkey> well, I am now finding that some of the mirrors are down....  _again_... 
<snugglemonkey> lol
<kevman> Hm. I can get it.
* snugglemonkey picks the worst times to update/upgrade things...
* snugglemonkey looks at his adept settings....   notices that everything is breezy*
<snugglemonkey> No hoary here... lol
<orugo> hey all
<Hobbsee> hi
<orugo> hey
<orugo> how can i use FIXEDSYS font
<orugo> in aMSN
<orugo> i mean i always used that font
<orugo> and now in linux i cant :(
<Hobbsee> orugo: not sure what FIXEDSYS is - would it be part of msttcorefonts?
<kkathman> Hey there Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman :D
<kkathman> How are things tonight?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: just did my last ever english exam...so let those notes and syllabus BURN!
<orugo> msttcorefonts maybe
<orugo> is a winshit font
<kkathman> Hobbsee: congratulations!!
<Hobbsee> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> methinks msttcorefonts is methinks msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<Hobbsee> kkathman: :D ty
<kkathman> Hobbsee: found a little buggie that cropped up with the kdebase update today :(
<Hobbsee> kkathman: which was that for?  as in, which kde?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: apparently something in the update disabled automatic refresh of samba shares
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ^ ^ - which kde was this?  i cant remember?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I was deleting some files on my win box this morning, then went over to the linux box and I happened to pull that share up and the files were still there
<Hobbsee> ah...that's not godo
<Hobbsee> *good
<Hobbsee> file a bug for it?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: the kdebase...there was an adept update today
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yep i submitted a bug almost immediately...seems there's something adverse going on with /media
<kkathman> alot of people are finding problems
<Hobbsee> um...didnt get an adept update, but i'm on beta1 here...
<Hobbsee> yeah, /media and media:// was stuffed, i recall with 3.4.3
<kkathman> well it was working fine yesterday...but not after I did the update
<Hobbsee> :(
<kkathman> its not a big problem for me, I just do the F5 and refresh right after I pull up the share
<kkathman> but its a symptom of a bigger prob I think
<Hobbsee> eek...*remembers f5 for future reference&
<kkathman> yah someone told me about that today...I should have looked at the shortcuts
<kkathman> there are shortcuts in almost every KDE app...
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> now...what was i going to install, i wonder?
<kkathman> so you are on the 3.5 beta 1 ??
<Hobbsee> yeah
<kkathman> I'd sure stay away from that beta2...they should have never released that
<Hobbsee> did have beta 2 on here, had so many problems
<Hobbsee> reinstalled agian...
<Hobbsee> good thing i can do it without thinking by now
<kkathman> haha
<Hobbsee> tried to just axe kde...it wouldnt work
<kkathman> I think I'll wait till its in final :)
<Hobbsee> figured it was getting quicker to just reinstall, seeing as /home is on a sep partition
<Hobbsee> lol...beta1 is nice
<kkathman> I have been playing with the Koffice Suite...and for the most part its pretty impressive
<Hobbsee> i go back to 3.4.3 only, and try and drag the windows around...what's this???  oh yeah, on the old version lol
<Hobbsee> ooh i've been meaning to try that
<Hobbsee> how is it compared to openoffice.org2?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: well, its similar, but Koffice seems, to me, to be a bit friendlier and more robust
<kkathman> Krita is nice also
<orugo> hey
<Hobbsee> guess there's no harm in trying it lol
<kkathman> you should!
<Hobbsee> yeah, got krita
<kkathman> hi orugo 
<orugo> the transparecy of the windows in kubunto doesnt work
<Hobbsee> you got 1.4.2, i presume?
<orugo> hi kkathman 
<Hobbsee> which windos?
<kkathman> orugo:  ??
<orugo> is a kde option
<orugo> :(
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know how to share a connection over ethernet? I'm connected to the router (wifi) but want to share the connection via the ethernet card... anyone??
<orugo> a "new" option
<kkathman> I have a Konsole thats completely transparent
<orugo> but it doesnt work 
<orugo> well
<kkathman> orugo: tell me what you are doing and I'll try the same thing here
<orugo> but i think that is possible to have "all" the windows
<orugo> okei
<orugo> in preferences
<orugo> control center
<kkathman> System Settings?
<orugo> no
<orugo> preferences
<kkathman> preferences where?
<orugo> well
<orugo> maybe yes
<orugo> i added "preferences" in my kde menu
<orugo> it was in the task bar
<orugo> anyway
<orugo> i think that in desktop properties
<orugo> you can go there
<kkathman> hmmm..are you on breezy?
<orugo> oh
<orugo> no you cant :(
<orugo> right
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<nicholaspaul> anyone know how to share connections?
<orugo> its in preferencs :(
<kkathman> orugo: Im a bit lost now
<orugo> system settings is a different thing
<orugo> oh
<orugo> you can do it from system settings
<orugo> system settings
<kkathman> orugo: ok tell me where you are going to get to these "preferences"
<orugo> desktop
<orugo> go there
<kkathman> on the desktop?
<orugo> (i added the "preferences" links in the kde)
<orugo> no
<orugo> in the system settings
<orugo> enter to "desktop"
<kkathman> ok Im there
<kkathman> now what?
<satafterh> so how buggy is kde beta 2?
<orugo> then go to windows behaviour
<orugo> or something
<orugo> (i have kde in spanish)
<kkathman> ok
<nicholaspaul> anyone know how to share connections?
<orugo> then go to translucency :P
<kkathman> right
<nicholaspaul> i have a machine connected and want to share that with another... anyone?
<kkathman> nicholaspaul: be patient :)
<orugo> i know to do that.. but in win xp :(
<kkathman> orugo: so you clicked the box
<nicholaspaul> hi kkathman. 
<Hobbsee> satafterh: unfortunately, very
<nicholaspaul> ;)
<orugo> right
<orugo> and nothing happens :(
<orugo> i want to have transparances
<orugo> haah
<orugo> like my kde menu
<orugo> and my task bar
<kkathman> do you get the warning message orugo?
<Pupeno> Does anybody know of a program that can automatically rename jpgs to its exif date ?
<orugo> yes
<kkathman> ok
<satafterh> #Hobbsee- i have beta 1, its a little buggy but not that bad, think ill stick with it for now
<kkathman> orugo: its a new feature...and I dont use it personally cuz I like stability :)
<Hobbsee> satafterh: beta1 seems stable for most people, beta 2 is completely the opposite
<orugo> right
<orugo> but
<orugo> it doesnt works
<orugo> i just wanted to try it
<orugo> haha
<Hobbsee> satafterh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems for more info
<orugo> hey
<kkathman> ok nicholaspaul whats with your network issues?
<orugo> you just have to use kde stable version :P
<orugo> it rulez
<orugo> hey
<Hobbsee> orugo: nah...but it doesnt have some of the later functionality
<satafterh> #Hobbsee- readit, just wanted to see what people here thought
<orugo> like what
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<orugo> (i didnt try the beta :P)
<Hobbsee> dragging windows around from desktop to desktop...so the virtual desktops have gotten more efficient
<Hobbsee> that's the thing i mostly notice
<orugo> i dont use virtual desktops :P
<Hobbsee> i recall that the media:/ thing works
<Hobbsee> bah...how do you possibly cope lol?
<orugo> hey
<orugo> does anybody now a gmail notifier for linux'
<orugo> my KCHECKMAIL doesnt works :(
<orugo> dunno wy
<Hobbsee> there's a howto for it on ubuntuforums.com i recall
<Hobbsee> not sure if it's gnome or kde section
<dreamwave> hello.  are there packages available for koffice 1.4.2?
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Hobbsee> see the first link on that
<Hobbsee> dreamwave: yes there are
<dreamwave> ah ha!  where?
<orugo> !gmail
<ubotu> Not a clue, orugo
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.org/ 
<dreamwave> okay.. clicking...
<Hobbsee> !tell orugo about ubuntuforums
<orugo> haha
<dreamwave> Hobbsee: cool.  thanks.
<orugo> ubotu tell orugo about ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> dreamwave: no problems
<orugo> thats the way :P
<Hobbsee> it doesnt know what it is
<Hobbsee> and either works
<Hobbsee> ubuntuforums.org
<satafterh> k you-bun-two 
<Hobbsee> go search for gmail notifier
<orugo> okei
<orugo> ill do that
<orugo> tks :P
<satafterh> k you-bun-two is for the lay person
<satafterh> lol
<satafterh> now i am the lay person who has a question for an exspert, i have kubuntu dvd, it i boor up off it and reeinstall it will i loose everything i have or will everthing just go back to default, like kde 3.4.3
<satafterh> if i boot
<nicholaspaul> hi kkathman. 
<nicholaspaul> kkathamn: i have a wifi card, and an ethernet card and want to plug my laptop into the e.card . How can i share the internet connection? I'm sure theres a setting somewhere. 
<kkathman> nicholaspaul: do you have samba installed?
<nicholaspaul> kkathamn- yes
<nicholaspaul> kkathman - yes
<kkathman> so you have a laptop with a wifi and an internet connection?
<nicholaspaul> nope, a desktop . it has wifi (that connects to the router )and an ethernet card. 
<nicholaspaul> I want to plug a laptop into the ethernet. 
<kkathman> nicholaspaul: well you cannot have the wifi and internet active at the same time on the same machine
<nicholaspaul> i have both cards 'activated', kkathman, under Network Settings
<kkathman> nicholaspaul: which one do you have linux on??
<kkathman> the desktop or the laptop
<nicholaspaul> both. 
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> and the desktop has wifi connection to the router
<nicholaspaul> yes
<kkathman> and you want to plug the laptop hard cable to the router or hub?
<nicholaspaul> to the desktop
<nicholaspaul> to the router works, no problem. .
<kkathman> you want to plug your laptop to the desktop?
<nicholas_paul> yes, kkathman
<nicholas_paul> (nicholaspaul and nicholas_paul are the same:) )
<kkathman> no you dont want to do that...there's no reason
<kkathman> just hook them both to the router
<kkathman> you can share across the network like I do
<nicholas_paul> there is a reason. The router is 20ft away, i dont have cables , and ubuntu ppc wifi doesnt exist. 
<nicholas_paul> ok, i dont have 20' cables....
<kkathman> well plugging a laptop to your desktop ... I'd never do that...and wouldnt even know what to tell you :)
<nicholas_paul> you wouldnt do it? 
<kkathman> never
<nicholas_paul> ok. So can you recommend a wifi card for Ubuntu ppc?
<kkathman> nicholaspaul: Im sure you can Google for that info, I dont know one off the top of my head 
<nicholas_paul> how about an ndiswrapper for ppc?
<kkathman> yes I think thats available
<nicholas_paul> i see. 
<nicholas_paul> But I shouldn't plug a laptop into a desktop?
<runelind> is it just me, or does cifs mounting not work very well in breezy?
<runelind> it worked fine in hoary, but now I keep getting cut off when I watch videos
<kkathman> nicholaspaul: no you shouldnt
<nicholas_paul> ok. Thank you 
<gerardocb> Hi
<gerardocb> Anybody alive?
<kkathman> hello gerardocb  :)
<gerardocb> Hi
<gerardocb> Have a KDE related question... Tried on #kde but didn't get any response
<gerardocb> Actually I'm using kubuntu
<kkathman> well ask it and we'll try to help
<gerardocb> I configured KDE for openning some windows on specific desktops
<gerardocb> It works fine
<kkathman> ok
<gerardocb> But whenever an application opens a new windows, KDE switches from my current desktop to the desktop the window must be opened
<gerardocb> (wow... my english is really baaaad)
<gerardocb> Is there a way so I can avoid that?
<gerardocb> U know... If i'm coding in desktop 1 and kopete opens a windows because somebody writes me, desktop is switched...
<gerardocb> It's very annoying...
<kkathman> gerardocb: yeah thats the way it is
<gerardocb> Uh?
<kkathman> by setting apps to run on a particular desktop, it will always switch to that desktop
<gerardocb> I don't want the desktop be switched...
<gerardocb> Isn't there a way to avoid that?
<kkathman> well there are a couple of things I guess.
<gerardocb> yes?
<kkathman> What I do, is that I dont set an application to be associated with a desktop
<kkathman> I open it in a desktop if I want, and leave it there
<kkathman> but normally, thats the default behaviour
<kkathman> an app will always run in the desktop it was opened in
<gerardocb> Ummmm...
<kkathman> so, if you have kopete or Gaim
<kkathman> just open it in the same desktop you are coding in and minimize it
<kkathman> only run static programs in fixed desktops
<kkathman> like a browser for instance or Kontakt
<kkathman> but not an instant messenger
<gerardocb> And then, when somebody writes me, the window will appear in the same desktop, true?
<Schiffb> Hey all, I have a fresh installation of kubuntu now, and plan on writing some LaTeX.. now what I'd like is to use "Kile", and I noticed that it used the Kate editor.. what's the correct way to install Kile for me now that I already have kate?
<nicholas_paul> kkathman, ever hear of firestarter?
<gerardocb> I use it on my home
<regeya> nicholas_paul: prodigy sucks
* regeya runs away...
<poimen> hi
<nicholas_paul> I dont have any of their albums, regeya
<nicholas_paul> heheh!
<nicholas_paul> and you're right. 
<regeya> nicholas_paul: I've heard of it.  It's a GNOME-based firewall rules builder.  if you're looking for a very basic hands-off firewall-building gui, it's ok.
<poimen> hello : how can I install a deb package?
<nicholas_paul> ok thx regeya
<gerardocb> poimem, dpkg -i package_filename
<poimen> as root right?
<gerardocb> right
<gerardocb> sudo dpkg -i package_filename, the ubuntu way :-D
<poimen> na I did susdo passwd install
<poimen> I am configured the old same way but new to debian related stuff :)
<gerardocb> hahahaha
<gerardocb> sudo works fine...
<ecobuntu> hi kubuntuers
<kkathman> hey ecobuntu  :)
<gerardocb> hi ecobuntu
<poimen> someone got skype working here
<poimen> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<poimen> in kubuntu breezy?
<poimen> skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<poimen>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<ecobuntu> what is skype?
<poimen> and in kubuntu it is libqt3-mt :(
<poimen> skype.com
<poimen> it is a very cool Voice over Ip program
<gerardocb> poimen, I do
<gerardocb> Download the rpm package for mandrake
<gerardocb> alien skype-blah-blah.rpm
<gerardocb> And then install the generated deb package
<kkathman> skype is like a instant messenger on steroids that has voice with it
<DigitalHobbit> i just joined the chat to find out about installing skype on kubuntu. funny. :)
<kkathman> was recently bought by Microsoft I think...or someone I forget
<DigitalHobbit> ebay, i think
<kkathman> yah ebay thats it
<gerardocb> kkarthman, u kidding, right???
<gerardocb> oh
<gerardocb> ebay
<kkathman> one of those monopolies :)
<gerardocb> that's ok
<kkathman> no Im not kidding
<gerardocb> Well... ebay is fine
<poimen> ok thabkx gerardocb thankx
<gerardocb> Microsoft isn't!
<kkathman> LOL ebay is fine :)
<kkathman> haha
<DigitalHobbit> does anybody know the best way (if any) to install skype on amd64?
<gerardocb> poimen, did it work?
<regeya> upgrades are fun.
<gerardocb> kkathman, well... compare... :)
<poimen> downloading the package right now
<poimen> 1:30 min remaning
<gerardocb> ok
<kkathman> like I said...both very commercial and both VERY monopolistic
<DigitalHobbit> i previously had this working on gentoo, but there doesn't seem to be an amd64 skype ubuntu package
<gerardocb> wtf???
<kkathman> if you dont think so...do the research :)
<gerardocb> kkathman... hehehe
<kkathman> and especially read about Meg Whittingham's venture into China with eBay
<kkathman> and the tactics she pulled against Yahoo
<kkathman> if you think Bill Gates is bad...he's wimp compared to mama W
<gerardocb> But eBay doesn't make software, as Microsoft do... so... it's ok if they bought skype
<gerardocb> mama W?
<kkathman> gerardocb: ask your self....why would ebay buy a software company?
<gerardocb> Make money?
<gerardocb> well...
<gerardocb> Make more money...
<kkathman> and then do the research...its like...uhmm.. why has Google been hiring compiler experts when they are in the search engine biz?
<gerardocb> 'cause the search engine has compiler theory behind? :-D
<kkathman> gerardocb: when you play at that level its never about money...that just comes as a result of the #1 reason you have a business
<gerardocb> ?
<kkathman> to create a market
<gerardocb> Oh
<gerardocb> and... ?
<kkathman> you create a market...the money follows
<gerardocb> true...
<kkathman> Peter Drucker 101
<gerardocb> uh?
<gerardocb> What's wrong about creating market?
<kkathman> nothing...its the primary purpose of a business
<poimen> well if someone want to add me in skype it is poimen7
<poimen> well 
<DigitalHobbit> nobody know about skype / amd64?
<poimen> thakx gerardocb it worked now I have to do a very importand thing
<poimen> play ut2004 :D
<aliveuser> hi, i've just upgrate to breezy
<poimen> bye
<aliveuser> but i always have a cdrom icon in the desktop, with or without a cd
<aliveuser> how can i solve it?
<kkathman> DigitalHobbit: I dont know why once you have installed breezy or hoary, the skype package will just work once installed
<gerardocb> aliveuser, kubuntu?
<aliveuser> yes
<DigitalHobbit> well, i can't find a skype package. i don't think one exists for amd64
<DigitalHobbit> i already added the official skype repository, but that's only for i386
<kkathman> aliveuser:  you can go to the System Settings, choose the desktop option and turn those off
<gerardocb> aliveuser: right-click on the desktop, configure desktop, behavior, device icons, unmounted cdrom
<kkathman> DigitalHobbit: I didnt know they made two different versions
<DigitalHobbit> well, i guess the problem is they don't :)
<kkathman> seems that if you write a program you write it to the kernel..and once the kernel is installed, apps should work
<aliveuser> yes ive done that
<aliveuser> but i uncheck the option
<gerardocb> aliveuser, all of the options?
<aliveuser> when i put a cd in the cdrom it doesn't show me the icon
<aliveuser> all?
<aliveuser> what do u mean?
<gerardocb> all of the "unmounted" options
<aliveuser> to uncheck them?
<gerardocb> yes
<aliveuser> if i uncheck them
<aliveuser> it doesn't show the cdrom icon
<aliveuser> with hoary, i didn't have the cdrom icon all the time
<aliveuser> just when i put the cd into the cdrom
<aliveuser> then i mount it
<aliveuser> etc etc etc
<aliveuser> do u get me?
<gerardocb> sure
<gerardocb> So...
<gerardocb> Right now you don't have an icon, right?
<aliveuser> yes
<aliveuser> even i put a cd into the cdrom and nothing appears
<gerardocb> Oh
<aliveuser> i don't mount it
<aliveuser> just put the cd into the cdrom
<gerardocb> Go to settings:/Components/
<gerardocb> Service Manager
<gerardocb> Is KDED Media Manager enabled?
<gerardocb> and running?
<aliveuser> yes it's running
<gerardocb> ummm
<aliveuser> a question of another thing
<aliveuser> i upgrate to breezy without being connected to the internet
<aliveuser> that takes off a lot of packages an programs
<aliveuser> but i have the sensation that kubuntu is too slow
<aliveuser> i'm now upgrading some packages
<aliveuser> but i don't know if its best to reinstall everything 
<gerardocb> aliveuser: that takes off a lot of packages an programs   <---- that's normal when you upgrade from version to version
<aliveuser> i mean
<gerardocb> I think it's better (and quicker) to reinstall
<aliveuser> reinstall the whole breezy release
<gerardocb> If you have a different partition for /home, of course
<aliveuser> k
<aliveuser> if not, just copy the info?
<aliveuser> thats all?
* regeya is doing the upgrade route
<gerardocb> true
<gerardocb> backup, and restore
<aliveuser> tnks
<gerardocb> I think it's better to make one partition for /home, still...
<regeya> that 'reinstall for a new release' is a good reason to have /home on a separate partition, imho
<orugo> hi
<gerardocb> or 'reinstall for a new distro' :-D
<raingrove> regeya,gerardocb, that's true, but...that's if you have plenty of freespace
<orugo> hey i have problem with the repos
<orugo> in the synaptic
<gerardocb> hi, orugo
<gerardocb> raingrove, what's the difference?
<regeya> raingrove: that's...um...
<raingrove> i mean like... i have only 10GB of space
<raingrove> assigned for linux partition
<regeya> I used to have a 90MB drive on a desktop workstation partitioned.
<raingrove> haha.
<raingrove> but i use x windows, play multimedia files and stuff:P
<gerardocb> What's the problem?
<regeya> 2-4G for /, everything else /home, mebbe.
<gerardocb> There's no difference
<gerardocb> You can make still a partition
<gerardocb> hehehe
<raingrove> u might not know how much each partition may require
<regeya> yeah, and when you buy a drive, you might not know your true storage requirements.  let's give up and die.
<gerardocb> What if u do require +10GB
<gerardocb> ?
<raingrove> i am sayin
<raingrove> i only have 10 GB
<raingrove> so i can't like afford to do 5GB 5GB
<regeya> wow.  I didn't know that advocating a separate /home would make me the target of attack.
<raingrove> did i attack you?
<regeya> I don't currently have a separate /home.
<gerardocb> I do
<regeya> let's all be friends.
<raingrove> i dont know why you get offended so easily man
<regeya> gerardocb: but what if you need more space???!?
<raingrove> exactly.
<regeya> DEFEND YOURSELF!
<gerardocb> hahahaha
* regeya chortles, walks off to get a drink.
<gerardocb> What if you do require more than 10GB???
<raingrove> didnt i say
<raingrove> regeya,gerardocb, that's true, but...that's if you have plenty of freespace
<gerardocb> Look...
<gerardocb> Right now, in my new kubuntu box, I have 1.6GB allocated for all of the directories, but /home
<raingrove> i see.
<gerardocb> Ok
<raingrove> i dont think 1.6gb is enough for me
<gerardocb> What if I have a 10GB disk?
<raingrove> for the rest.
<aliveuser> another question, i've heard out there, that if u install ubuntu, and the kubuntu-desktop, it's better than installing kubuntu?
<aliveuser> how much truth is that?
<gerardocb> Well If i have a 10GB disk, I know I can't allocate more than 8.4 GB for all of my files, true?
<raingrove> wait ur claim doesnt make sense
<raingrove> u allocated 1.6 gb for /
<raingrove> and the rest for /home?
<gerardocb> It's an example
<raingrove> yeap but then again u can
<raingrove> u can't install more than 1.6 
<gerardocb> True
<raingrove> for /usr and stuff
<raingrove> so there's the dilemma
<gerardocb> So...
<raingrove> if i had a 80gb partition or something. i could just dump like 40gb each and forget everything
<kkathman> harddrives are cheap tho
<raingrove> i have 80gb but
<raingrove> 70gb are ntfs partitions
<kkathman> I put my entire linux box together for around $350
<gerardocb> Ah!
<regeya> raingrobe: it's only a dilemma if you require more room later.  look, I don't understand why this is causing great stress for you, and maybe it's just because I spent way too many hours at the office, but shut up already. :-)
<gerardocb> That's the problem!
<regeya> raingrove: sorry. :-)  I didn't mean that, seriously.
<kkathman> regeya!! Long time no see :)
<raingrove> i wish i could have a separate partition for /home
<regeya> raingrove: let's just say that for some people, a partitioning strategy such as 1GB for /, 4GB for /usr, 2GB for /var, and everything else for /home makes sense.
<regeya> raingrove: and for others, it doesn't.
<raingrove> my disk usage is quite unpredictable sadly,
<root_> what the hell guys
<regeya> raingrove: why?  do you store your porn in /var/tmp?
<root_> i can't shutdown
<kkathman> hey there root_ !
<regeya> hi root.
<root_> what's happening?
<raingrove> i dont think ineed 2gb for /var 
<root_> hi
<regeya> root root root
<gerardocb> Well, raingrove... if it isn't that predictable, I think it's not good to have 10GB only for Linux...
<root_> mhh
<root_> eheh
<regeya> root: join #debian, they can tell you.
<raingrove> gerardocb,  i am using a laptop man
<root_> why can't you?
<root_> i'm a ubuntu
<raingrove> ntfs is taking70gb out of 80gb
<root_> kubuntu user
<root_> .. :P
<raingrove> to maximise the use of HDD
<raingrove> i am not partitioning my filesystem
<gerardocb> Ok, raingrove
<regeya> root_: because it'd be more entertaining to see them turn you into mincemeat.  plus you're a little vague.
<gerardocb> The /home stuff isn't for you right now...
<gerardocb> "The end"
<gerardocb> :-D
<root_> mhh
<regeya> I earned a kickban in freenode's #debian once by changing my ident to 'toor'
<raingrove> gerardocb , well if u had a 10gb partition how much would u assign for /home
<root_> regeya: has never happen to you that once you send shutdown request it's not executed?
<regeya> root_: not on a linux box.
<root_> or better, it is ..... but it do nothing
<raingrove> it happened to me
<root_> regeya: i'm in a linux box
<gerardocb> raingrove, at first, I wouldn't be expecting to install a lot of apps, besides the OS
<regeya> root_: 
<root_> god! i can see the shutdown process in the ps list
<regeya> rofflecopters.
<raingrove> root_ : just force shut down. it will make ur filesystem unclean though
<root_> by now the procedure is in execution
<root_> i can't too
<root_> -f right?
<raingrove> the power switch :P
<root_> ah.. 
<root_> :P
<root_> yeah but i don't like it
<root_> !!
<ubotu> [!]  what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<root_> ok..... why it happens!! uheee|!!
<raingrove> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<raingrove> he's a bot
<gerardocb> Ctrl-Alt-powerbutton
<raingrove> or rather.. It's a bot
<root_> nothing.....
<root_> it doesn't answer....
<root_> uhee
<aliveuser> is there a way to reconfigure all the system from zero? like said to kubuntu to analize all the hardware and reconfigure it?
<aliveuser> is there a way to reconfigure all the system from zero? like said to kubuntu to analize all the hardware and reconfigure it?
<root_> shit
<root_> merdacciao
<root_> what i could do
<root_> i don't like to press the shutdown button
<root_> this is supposed to be a linux system.. no ********** meaningless problems
<root_> who wanna see the nice screenshot? with 4 shutdown processes?
<nutate> root_ what's the issue?
<root_> i tried to shutdown
<root_> and the system is still active
<root_> even opening a new shell and launching the shutdown the system doesnt'
<gerardocb> root_, it may be because a module that doesn't want to quit
<raingrove> linux is not so good like what you think:P
<propagandhi> raingrove: thats a bold statement
<nutate> root_: did you try shutdown -h now?
<root_> ues
<root_> yes
<root_> it seems that there's a umount process that is locked
<nutate> ah
<root_> it's a standard user process and i can't terminate it using root
<nutate> root_: root can terminate any users process, but sometimes mount can be tricky
<root_> yes,.. i see
<root_> but it was an unmounting of a ipod i think (only thing mountable as user)
<root_> ..and now it is unconnected
<nutate> but the umount is zombied?
<root_> i don't know
<satafterh> any one found a work around for sound issue in kde beta 2
<root_> the last time that i heard zombied was in the operative system class
<root_> isn't there a forced kill?
<nutate> /usr/bin/killall -USR1 automount
<root_> usr is the user?
<nutate> that may do the trick, but I'm just googling
<nutate> usr is a directory, which oddly doesn't stand for usr
<nutate> err user
<nutate> that's just the full path to the command
<nutate> but everyone i know pronounces usr user even though it originally stood for unix system resources or some such
<root_> really?
<root_> i didn't know that
<root_> nice
<root_> anyway nothing
<elementarmy> can someone help with compiling
<nutate> umount -l may help
<gerardocb> -USR1 on kill is a signal
<elementarmy> ?
<nutate> umount -l being lasy umount
<gerardocb> elementarmy, what's the problem?
<nutate> gerardocb: indeed
<elementarmy> the program will compile but when i run make i get alot of errors
<gerardocb> But, you could kill the user, if you want to... :-D
<gerardocb> Ummm
<gerardocb> So it doesn't compile...
<gerardocb> make = compile
<elementarmy> i compiles and tells me to run make
<gerardocb> May be you need some libraries...
<elementarmy> *it
<gerardocb> You do configure...
<elementarmy> yes
<elementarmy> and thats it 
<root_> ?
<gerardocb> configure is not the same as compile
<root_> nutate: what?
<gerardocb> So...
<gerardocb> Ummm...
<root_> umount -l ?
<elementarmy> my bad (newb)
<gerardocb> What errors do u have?
<elementarmy> hold on one sec
<nutate> root_: umount -l /whatever/your/trying/to/unmount
<dreamwave> is there a repository with the latest k3b?
<elementarmy> it says kdecoration is not declared then gives me three more error1 then an [all]  error2
<root_> nutate: i don't know what i'm trying to unmount
<root_> there's nothing else that the root in the mtab now
<elementarmy> crystalclient.moc: In member function 'virtual void* CrystalClient::qt_cast(const char*)':
<elementarmy> that sould help maybe:-)
<gerardocb> Well... may be that source code is not "compilable" (compilable???) under kubuntu...
<gerardocb> What package is it?
<elementarmy> crystal-0.9.5 its a visual thing from kde-look.org
<helpme> man clicking on home takes 30sec for it to load!!........why is kubuntu so slow? do u guys have same?
<helpme> nautilus opens in a flash under kde!
<gerardocb> elementarmy: I'm afraight I can't help you more...
<elementarmy> that cool thanks alot for your time:-)
<helpme> elementarmy: is it an icon theme? then its simple to install it..........
<elementarmy> no it makes every thing transparent
<elementarmy> i mean every thing!! you sould go look at it on kde-look.org
<helpme> try this...select the file u downloaded from kcontrol and see.........
<helpme> gimme the link.....
<elementarmy> well see ya (thanks again) iam in serach for some more stuff
<helpme> man clicking on home takes 30sec for it to load!!........why is kubuntu so slow? do u guys have same?
<Schiffb> Hey folks .. I'm trying to install something here (./configure script) and get the following error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Schiffb> how can I fix this problem?
<chavo> helpme, it loads in about 1 second for me
<chavo> Schiffb, install x11proto-core-dev 
<helpme> chavo: whats ur RAM?
<chavo> 1 gig of ram
<Schiffb> thanks chavo I will try that!
<shale> when i apt-get kubuntu-desktop it asks if i want to use kdm or gdm... does it matter?
<chavo> shale, doesn't really matter, you can try both
<Schiffb> chavo: x11proto-core-dev is already the newest version.
<helpme> chavo: whoa! thats why! ive got 256MB:(
<shale> thx chavo... how do i switch?
<gerardocb> shale, it's only that when you are inside KDE you can't shutdown the machine through the icon
<gerardocb> For have that working you must select kdm
<chavo> Schiffb, try libx11-dev, it's one of the xorg development files
<chavo> helpme, even with 256 it shouldnt take that long
<chavo> is something hogging the cpu?
<Schiffb> chavo:  I have already tried that one :\
<helpme> nope...even on bare desktop it takes same......
<helpme> nautilus opens in a flash! coooooool!
<chavo> Schiffb, hmm, I just installed it the other day and I can't remember which package it is
<Schiffb> chavo:  I have a fresh installation btw .. 1 hour old and hardly done anything
<shale> ok that was easy
<shale> now i'm in kde i guess :)
<chavo> Schiffb, I think it's this one x-window-system-dev
<shale> so i can see that its different... but what is better? :)
<shale> more applets?
<Schiffb> bah, now I can't fetch updates with Adept
<shale> how do i adjust the default font size?
<shale> its freakin tiny
<Schiffb> system settings somewhere
<chavo> shale, filemanager icons?
<chavo> you can just ctrl-Mousewheel to change them
<shale> um i think so (not sure what filemanager is)
<shale> i mean font size
<shale> its too small how can i increase?
<chavo> shale, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Appearance
<Schiffb> chavo: how can I change to another repository.. my current one doesn't seem to be working properly
<shale> ah.. thank
<gerardocb> shale: K Menu, System Settings, Personal, Appearance
<gerardocb> Oh
<gerardocb> Well... something like that
<chavo> Schiffb, not sure, I don't know of any mirrors
<Schiffb> anyone here using no.archive (norwegian)? could you fetch updates if so?
<chavo> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<Schiffb> thanks ubotu, I do get GPG error so I'll try what you said there
<shale> ok i think i like kde better
<shale> its got more "stuff"
<shale> and feels faster... or is it just me?
<chavo> shale, it's faster for me
<Schiffb> ubotu: I shouldn't remove any directories there right? (partial)
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Schiffb
<helpme> huh? i always thought gnome was faster......r u serious?
<chavo> Schiffb, no don't remove directories and ubotu is a bot
<Schiffb> lol, I didn't know that
<Schiffb> what a clown I am
<chavo> that's ok, he's a nice bot :)
<Schiffb> not like there was any hints in the name :D
<chavo> he's the same one that's in #ubuntu
<shale> so what else is cooler about kde ?
<shale> turn me on
<chavo> shale, I like a lot of things about KDE. It's just more advanced than gnome. The apps are great and it's very customizable.
<shale> ok
<shale> i'll have to spend some time with it
<shale> i've been on gnome cuz it was the default i guess
<chavo> I like gnome too, I used it for years, but they just kept taking out features and options till there's nothing left that I like.
<Schiffb> I'm used to Gnome also .. I'd really like to change how you swap desktops in KDE.. ctrl-tab is rather awkward I think
<aftertaf> i find kde faster too.
<aftertaf> Schiffb:  try alt + F1/2/3/4
<chavo> Schiffb, you can change all of that in KDE
<aftertaf> Schiffb:  or config it to be that;)
<chavo> you can do it with mousewheel on desktop also
<Schiffb> yeah.. using laptop though
<Schiffb> so how do I config it?
<shale> are there themes in kde like in gnome?
<aftertaf> shale:  www.kde-look.org
<helpme> im on kubuntu...i installed gdm....now ive got large menu and icons in kde.....plz help!
<aftertaf> helpme:  try reducing their size via appearance in sys settings
<chavo> Schiffb, system settings -> regional & accesibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<aftertaf> helpme:  and why did you put gdm?
<helpme> no no it wont that way...panel is ok...only icons & menu have grown up!
<helpme> aftertaf: coz gdm has nice themes:)
<chavo> shale, window decorations and styles need to be compiled in KDE, there are packages for quite a few though
<aftertaf> helpme:  change xorg.conf and put the 100dpi fonts before the 75dpi fonts
<shale> what about web browser... y'all use konquerer or firefox?
<aftertaf> both
<chavo> konqueror for me
<helpme> aftertaf: thx
<helpme> opera:)
<aftertaf> :)
<shale> :)
<shale> i notice my shortcut to firefox is nowhere to be found :)
<aftertaf> katapult it
<shale> hunh?
<aftertaf> !katapult
<ubotu> [katapult]  an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<helpme> aftertaf: help needed....i see many lines with dpi etc.....what to do?
<Schiffb> you guys use Kopete or Gaim?
<shale> i use gaim
<helpme> gaim....u dont get yahoo chatrooms in kopete........
<aftertaf> helpme:  find the line with 100dpi and the one with 75dpi. If the 75dpi appears in the file before the 100dpi, edit mode :D
<shale> once a theme is d/l'd from kde-look.org... how do i install it?
<aftertaf> gaim, i find it stabler
<aftertaf> shale:  there sould be a readme on the ste, or in the tarball
<bjv> apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment    is giving me some errors, i assume that is because im 1/2 thru an upgrade to breezy.
<bjv> that is the correct command, though?
<bjv> to install gnome>?
<helpme> aftertaf: the unscaled one or the other pair of lines?
<aftertaf> helpme:  i dunno..... make a backup and change all that seem like they could need it ;)
<helpme> bjv: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> bjv:  try ubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> bjv:  and pastebin your errors.
<gerardocb> Do u know if there is a good videoconferencing tool for kde?
<bjv> helpme: ah, thanks
<bjv> k
<helpme> aftertaf: looks like i'll stick to nice sweet gnome;)
<shale> ok a really dumb question... its asking me what to open "README" with... ?
<aftertaf> helpme:  :/    get E17!!!!
<aftertaf> lol shale :)
<chavo> shale, try kate
<aftertaf> shale:  any text editor, just a text file.
<helpme> shale: if its icon theme thats easy to install
<helpme> aftertaf: whats E17?
<helpme> !info e17
<shale> the readme is blank :|
<aftertaf> lol
<bjv> aftertaf: thanks, no errors.   but ouch.. 170mib? guess ill finish my breezy upgrade 1st.
<bjv> before i torture my dialup more. :o
<Schiffb> I'm still getting errors when trying to fetch updates :(
<aftertaf> helpme:  http://www.get-e.org
<helpme> shale: select the theme file via kcontrol...see what happens
<shale> what the hell is kcontrol
<helpme> aftertaf: i see.....
<bjv> Schiffb: apt-get updates?  i just  sed s/us.archive/archive/g the source list
<chavo> shale, system settings
<helpme> shale: kde control center dude
<aftertaf> lol
<shale> ok i'm there... Appearance?
<chavo> well it's replaced by system settings in kubuntu no?
<Schiffb> bjv: I have no.archive right now (I'm Norwegian).. should I change it to something else until it's repaired or something?
<shale> oh well... too complex... i gues the default theme is fine
<bjv> Schiffb: if you are having problems? yeah, i just took the prefix off all togeather.
<shale> i can see an 'import theme' button on the icons tab but thats it
<Schiffb> bjv: ok I'll have a go
<helpme> shale: there shud be install theme button
<bjv> yeah, i dont know if that means im using a default repo or if it is selecting a new mirror?
<shale> helpme, there is, in the icons section, but it gives me a lovely breaking glass sound when i point it to the bz2 file
<chavo> shale, a theme is made up of all the different parts -> window deco, style. icons, fonts, etc
<bjv> but, try it though.
<helpme> shale: hehe....then im afraid u'll have to do things manually
<shale> so i have to install each seperately?
<helpme> shale: is it icon theme?
<shale> helpme, no i believe its an entire theme... polymer.tar.bz2
<helpme> if its icon theme, extract it into /usr/share/icons.....
<chavo> shale, polymer is a windeco and a style
<helpme> shale: well ive no xp with general themes.....sorry
<chavo> you have to compile it, unless there's a package
<shale> roger
<shale> maybe i should start with something simpler.... like moving icons around on the desktop
<helpme> lol
<bubblenut> Hi, is there a way I can install firefox and thunderbird without having to install all the gnome stuff?
<shale> apt-get install mozilla-firefox ?
<shale> bubblenut, are you familiar with apt-cache search <searchterm> ?
<bjv> bubblenut: i just use the firefox i downloaded from their site, came with a self installing wizard and everything.
<bjv> getfirefox.com or whatever.
<bubblenut> I'm doing things through kynaptic at the moment, I can find firefox fine but when I select it to install it says it needs loads of other packages (a bunch of which seem to be gnome packages).
<bubblenut> The final download comes in at a whopping 75.3M!
<chavo> bubblenut, firefox is built with gtk, so it needs that stuff
<shale> oh, i'm not familiar with kynaptic
<bubblenut> Oh, it's GTK stuff, OK, thanks
<chavo> well might be some gnoe stuff also
<chavo> gnome that is
<bubblenut> I don't get why gnome stuff would need to be installed for a KDE install
<chavo> bubblenut, firefox is not a kde app
<bubblenut> No, but neither is it a Gnome app. I'm just surprised that there would be Gnome dependencies for it
<bubblenut> Also, what does it mean when it says 107M of extra disk space will be used, 26.3M will be downloaded? Where's the extra 80 odd Meg comming from?
<chavo> it is downloading compressed archives which will be expanded
<Schiffb> chavo: x-windows thing got me further now .. but : checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found.
<Schiffb> apt-get install qt doesn't work
<chavo> Schiffb, libqt3-mt-dev
* bubblenut slaps forehead
<Schiffb> ok, what's my kde prefix? tells me /urs but that's wrong apparently
<chavo> Schiffb, should be /usr -> kde-config --prefix
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need help. I installed kubuntu, i used adept for a wile, than a friend of mine sayed me to allow the "full duplex" i did it and the sistem crashed,Now every time i install a program by adept, i install it, than i reboot my sistem and a windows appears: it says me "the manager of the services kde is not in execution". If i disinstall the program (EVERY PROGRAM!) it returns normal. What can i do to fix It?
<NeedHelp> ( i have disabled the full duplex)
<Schiffb> ah.. maybe I don't have any headers there? is that possible chavo?
<chavo> Schiffb, yes you'll need kde development stuff also
<chavo> what are you compiling
<Schiffb> kile
<raphink> schiffb /usr
<chavo> you need at least kdelibs-dev
<raphink> Schiffb: use apt-get build-dep kile
<raphink> to build the dependencies before compiling
<Schiffb> why isn't al this junk installed already though? :)
<raphink> why do you need to build it btw Schiffb ?
<chavo> Schiffb, because kubuntu is a package based distro
<raphink> can't you install it simply?
<Schiffb> couldn't find it in apt-get
<raphink> do you have universe activated Schiffb ?
<Schiffb> maybe not .. I'll go check
<raphink> what do you mean by full duplex NeedHelp ?
<Schiffb> I came from Ubuntu couple of hours ago .. it all went straight in there
<raphink> Schiffb: how did you install kubuntu?
<raphink> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Schiffb> I downloaded Kubuntu from their homepage .. fresh install
<Schiffb> universe was commented out ...
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> I thought you had installed kubuntu from ubuntu
<NeedHelp> raphink: full duplex is the option in adio configuration
<raphink> well uncomment universe (and multiverse too while you're there)
<raphink> then apt-get update
<raphink> and apt-get install kile
<Schiffb> well I guess I had fun trying to get around it all .. not :)
<raphink> if you want kile in another language than english, you also need
<raphink> apt-get install kile-i18n
<Schiffb> yeah, think I'll get it now :) thanks folks
<Schiffb> ah, yes
<raphink> NeedHelp: so activating full duplex on your audio card would have screwed up your kde?
<raphink> and you had to uninstall ... what packages?
<NeedHelp> raphink: I THINK YES!
<raphink> NeedHelp: that was a question...
<raphink> _what_ did you have to uninstall to make it work?
<raphink> and how?
<Schiffb> so is Krita any good? or I might as well install gimp?
<aftertaf> open system settings>audio>sound system and change it in there.....
<aftertaf> what isthe pb with full dupex audio?
<raphink> Schiffb: gimp
<el-stupido> hello
<egonw> hi all, I have a boot problem: when I start in 'normal' mode, my kubuntu splash hangs at 'Loading modules'... but when running the 'recovery' mode it boots without problem... anyone with comments or suggestions on how to debug this problem?
<aftertaf> egonw:  if you leave it for say, 10 mins, do you get past loading mods?
<egonw> not sure how long I tried...
<egonw> recovery mode is not loading modules?
<egonw> if so, can I force 'Loading modules' in that mode to see where it fails?
<robin> cool updates..
<aftertaf> i dont know....... recovery mode normally shows a lot of info and hangs where it has a pb, but with info as to why. try on #ubuntu.... more ppl there
<egonw> well... the recovery mode does *not* hang... :(
<egonw> so that's not given away any information on the problem
<egonw> given->giving
<egonw> ok, thanx
<robin> hmm
<robin> it now show the usbdriver correctly,  but still two windows appear. and a message "Could not mount device., The reported error was: mount: can'f find /dev/sdh1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<robin> but it shows the content, so there is progress.
<robin> well a reboot helps.. it now works.
<andrzej> somebody are from poland?
<Tm_T> polski perkele
<raphink> hmmm #kubuntu-pl ? ;)
<raphink> seems not ;)
<andrzej> ok txh
<raphink> dlaczego andrzej ? nie mowis po angliski ?
<andrzej> on this #kubuntu-pl canal I am alone:/
<raphink> :(
<andrzej> <raphink> Where are you from?
<raphink> france
<andrzej> France and linux is associated with  me Mandriva
<raphink> sure
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how do i stop the popup that comes when i insert a cd, in kde 3.5 b2 ?
<andrzej> <raphink> Can you speak Polish?
<raphink> just a bit andrzej 
<andrzej> why when my kubuntu starting display me : "mounting local filesystem"  - failed??
<_manveru> just a quick question, someone knows how to get postmaster executed on startup?
<_manveru> should i add it as a service, or is there some better way
<andrzej> ok j must go bye
<francesco> W: GPG error: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<francesco> W: GPG error: http://it.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<francesco> W:  consigliabile eseguire apt-get update per correggere questi problemi
<francesco> this morning if I sudo apt-get update I obtain sorry
<francesco> what pasted upon
<francesco> is it normal?
<francesco> sorry for the "flood"
<gerardocb> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<francesco> can anybody tell me how can I display metabar? I did sudo apt-get install metabar and now I don't know how to make it appear...
<_manveru> ubotu: got the same problem, but wouldn't a rm -rf be better?
<ubotu> _manveru: I don't know
<_manveru> ubotu: you don't know anything
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _manveru
<gerardocb> _manveru: ubotu is a bot
<_manveru> gerardocb: i know...
<gerardocb> ubotu: he knows...
<ubotu> gerardocb: Do they come in packets of five?
<_manveru> gerardocb: i wouldn't be that rude to a human being :)
<gerardocb> ubotu: yes, they do
<ubotu> Not a clue, gerardocb
<_manveru> ubotu: do you know something about postgresql
<ubotu> _manveru: Do they come in packets of five?
<_manveru> ubotu: i fear they don't
<ubotu> _manveru: What?
<raphink> ubotu: tell me about your life
<raphink> hehe
<_manveru> now you gonna get all his logs :)
<raphink> no
<raphink> ubotu doesn't know what 'your life' is
<ubotu> No idea, raphink
<raphink> see ? ;)
<_manveru> huh
<raphink> lol
<_manveru> ubotu: :your_life =  Server.all.channels[:log] 
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, _manveru
<raphink> doesnet seem to work
<_manveru> !postgres
<ubotu> _manveru: Syntax error in line 1
<_manveru> ubotu: yeah, sounds familiar
<ubotu> I don't know, _manveru
<_manveru> however, is there a common way of installing new services in ubuntu?
<gerardocb> sure, _manveru
<gerardocb> Just take /etc/init.d/skeleton as example
<_manveru> ah, thx
<gerardocb> you knew this, right ubotu?
<gerardocb> uh...
<gerardocb> ubotu, you knew this, right?
<ubotu> gerardocb: Are you smoking crack?
<_manveru> !skeleton
<ubotu> I don't know, _manveru
<gerardocb> hahaha
<_manveru> well, there must be some init.d-file for debian already
<_manveru> i mean... it's postgresql...
<mirak> hello
<gerardocb> hello, mirak
<mirak> what is the packet kubuntu-live for ?
<mirak> and kubuntu-express
<_manveru> it's for the super-highfidelity-extra-kubuntu-live-experience
<mirak> ubuntu-express
<mirak> _manveru: what ?
<mirak> :)
<_manveru> well, got no idea
<_manveru> i'm on kubuntu since about 10 minutes
<_manveru> uh, it's been 30 already...
<_manveru> but adept should tell you what they are for
<bubblenut> Hi, I'm using the KDE Control center to configure my network connection but it isn't saving my default gateway.
<_manveru> hmm, adept doesn't know what it's for
<bubblenut> I set everything up and then apply it, it takes ages and then says it's all done. I try to ping google and the host is unknown, I check route and there's no default gateway
<bubblenut> Anyone had this problem before / can think of a sollution that doesn't require me to set the default gw manually every time I connect?
<_manveru> bubblenut: you could use ifconfig to configure it...
<_manveru> bubblenut: but i'm sure there is some kubuntu-config-way...
<_manveru> bubblenut: try 'sudo netpref'
<bubblenut> ifconfig doesn't set the default gateway, that's done by route (as I mentioned above) but I don't want to have to run that every time I try to connect to the internet
<_manveru> i have configured my default gateway in ifconfig some years before... i guess it still does that
<_manveru> but you are propably right, haven't used it for quite some time now...
<_manveru> however, netpref seems to be the ubuntu (or at least kubuntu) tool of choice to configure the network
<da_bon_bon> is it possible for usplash to have different modes ? like verbose, silent ?
<morrow> or higher resolution? :)
<da_bon_bon> why ?
<da_bon_bon> you can use vga=729
<asraniel> hi, i have seen one time that you can launch a GUI app over the network with the fish kio. does anyone know the syntax?
<_manveru> sure
<_manveru> fish://192.168.0.1
<_manveru> saved me some minutes today :)
<asraniel> _manveru: yes, but is there a possibity to launch a application like kate over fish?
<asraniel> i have seen somebody doing this one time, but i dont know the syntax
<da_bon_bon> whats fish kio ?
<asraniel> or could it be another kio?
<_manveru> hmm
<_manveru> you mean a remote kate or what?
<asraniel> yes
<_manveru> i have only opened files via fish with kate... since fish is only a ssh-client in my eyes
<_manveru> i guess to start kate remotely you would have to do a krdc to another computer
<mike_mcg> installing ivtv on 5.10 
<asraniel> ok, then i search myself. but was anybody able to make a samba file share with kubuntu? i cant acess it. and webmin doesent seem to work either, so im somewhat stuck
<gerardocb> asraniel, not exactly with fish
<gerardocb> you can do ssh -X remote_server
<asraniel> gerardocb: ok, i try that
<gerardocb> this will forward all of the X connections from the remote to the local
<gerardocb> And the best, over a very secure channel :-D
<gerardocb> You can make this the default in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<asraniel> geradocb: this is also ssh, i think i have realy seen it with fish, some months ago under a mandrake installation
<asraniel> gerardocb: and could you give me more explanations for your command? if i execute it i'm only connected to a shell, not to a x server
<_manveru> sweet, ubuntu is on the best way to unite the strenghts of suse and debian...
<gerardocb> In fact, if u are running a gui, you are running the X server
<gerardocb> Remote machine doesn't need to be running an X server
<gerardocb> "a" X server :-D
<gerardocb> "an"?
<gerardocb> Duh
<gerardocb> My english is so ugly...
<gerardocb> You only have to do this: ssh -X remote_server
<gerardocb> This will set the DISPLAY environment variable to localhost:10.0
<gerardocb> This is a point to your local machine through the ssh tunnel
<rotman> does anyone know if the OOo2RC3 is available in some repository?
<gerardocb> As said, remote_server doesn't need to be running X
<gerardocb> I mean: this is a pointER to your local machine through the ssh tunnel
<bubblenut> How do I find out if ntfs is supported and if it isn't how do I add that support?
<gerardocb> modprobe -l|grep ntfs
<gerardocb> If you see something like ntfs.ko, it IS supported
<bubblenut> OK, it's supported but when I to add the following line to my /etc/fstab it fails
<bubblenut>  /dev/sda2       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro, default     0       0
<gerardocb> type: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o ro
<gerardocb> Show me the output
<asraniel> gerardocb: i cant realy get it to work. my plan:  have a tv card on my desktop pc, and i would like to watch tv from my laptop. i want to launch kdetv on my desktop pc but show it on my laptop. everytime i try it with ssh -X, it tells me that it cant find the X server
<gerardocb> asraniel, I think it won't work, because v4l (video 4 linux)
<gerardocb> asraniel, before doing the ssh, try xhost +localhost
<goldmember> anybody knows where mlnet puts downloaded and temp files by default :)?
<asraniel> gerardocb: always the same. i connect to the server, type my password, then im in a shell, type the name of a application (kate), and then it tells me that it cant find the xserver
<gerardocb> 1. Do u have some iptables policies?
<gerardocb> 2. When you are on the remote server, type "echo $DISPLAY" and show me the output
<gerardocb> goldmember, I don't
<bubblenut> gerardocb: It mounted, thanks but there is another slight problem. I mounted it with sudo but I can't su to root, it's not accepting my root password :/
<asraniel> gerardocb: there is no output, just found a tutorial where it tells me i have to change something in the sshd_confif
<gerardocb> root doesn't have a valid password
<gerardocb> You must do everything with sudo
<gerardocb> or...
<gerardocb> "sudo bash -login"
<gerardocb> May be
<gerardocb> asraniel, may be
<gerardocb> asraniel: take a look to the X11Forwarding on /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gerardocb> It must be enabled
<gerardocb> asraniel: on the remote server, of course...
<asraniel> gerardocb: just did, but its already on true
<bubblenut> I did sudo passwd root and reset the root password, is that a bad idea on Kubuntu?
<nikkia> asraniel: check that you have tcp enabled for Xorg
<gerardocb> asraniel, "yes" or "true" ?
<asraniel> gerardocb: yes
<gerardocb> bublenut: bad idea on every distro
<nikkia> its possible to turn off non-local display support in X with Xorg, and then you end up not being able to connect to anything but the unix: protocol that is used by display 0.0
<gerardocb> You don't really need direct access to the root account
<gerardocb> nikkia, true, but...
<gerardocb> asraniel: how are u doing the ssh?
<gerardocb> ssh -x, or ssh -X ?
<asraniel> gerardocb: from a console i type ssh -X hostname
<gerardocb> ok
<gerardocb> that's ok
<asraniel> gerardocb: then im logged on a shell. echo $DISPLAY has NO output, that is the problem i think
<nikkia> sadly, it means nothing
<gerardocb> asraniel: sure... it means the display is not being redirect through the tunnel
<nikkia> i can't get tcp X11 enabled on one of my machines, and ssh -X'ing to that box results in not setting display too, ssh validates that it can connect to X before it sets the variable, so it doesn't tell you if the ssh or the X connection is failing
<gerardocb> but it should be set by ssh by itself
<gerardocb> Well... actually there is no tcp connection between two machines using the ssh X tunnel
<gerardocb> All of the connections are through the unix socket
<bubblenut> Anyone know of a repo I can install eclipse from?
<goldmember> i think when i used the release candidate of kubuntu, i was able to play a sound in kde via arts and hear some other non-arts application play sounds too, now i installed the final breezy from scratch and it isnt working anymore, how can i enable it?
<gerardocb> goldmember, are you sure you were able to do that?
<nikkia> gerardocb: i don't think so
<nikkia> gerardocb: and in fact, i can prove you're wrong:
<nikkia> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:35853         127.0.0.1:6010          ESTABLISHED18363/xclock
<nikkia> that's a ssh -X'ed xclock
<goldmember> i think so, yes
<asraniel> nikkia: how did you do that? what are im doing wrong?
<nikkia> gerardocb: ssh -X works exactly the same as -R, but with a little more smarts (to avoid display number (and hence tcp socket) clashes
<nikkia> asraniel: ssh -X, nothing more that i can remember
<gerardocb> nikkia, show me the tcp connection on your local machine for that
<asraniel> nikkia: and then just launch the application with the command for it?
<nikkia> gerardocb: at the local end, it probably uses unix, but the remapping at the remote end is definitely tcp
<gerardocb> Of course
<gerardocb> But the local X server doesn't need to be tcp enabled for that
<nikkia> its the remote server that is most likely asraniel's problem, as i don't think there is really *anything* ssh has to do special locally
<gerardocb> that's true, nikkia
<asraniel> ah
<asraniel> nikkia,gerardocb: the other way around it works
<gerardocb> asraniel, ??
<asraniel> nikkia,gerardocb: from the desktop computer i can open kate over ssh -X on the laptop
<gerardocb> Ok
<asraniel> nikkia,gerardocb: but the other way around it doesent work
<gerardocb> do this "ssh -v -X remote"
<gerardocb> do this "ssh -vv -X remote"
<gerardocb> after the auth stuff, it must show something  like:
<gerardocb> debug2: x11_get_proto: /usr/bin/xauth  list :0.0 . 2>/dev/null
<gerardocb> debug1: Requesting X11 forwarding with authentication spoofing.
<nikkia> asraniel: does the laptop have IPv6 enabled, i believe that to be my problem - i believe X is listening on an IPv6 interface and thus can't connect with 127.0.0.1 when i do ssh -X
<asraniel> nikkia: i have disabled ipv6 for bot, but only for kde, with the /etc/enviroment config file
<asraniel> i would like to add that ipv6 is bad... if you want to have fast internet you HAVE to disable it first, explain this to a newbie...
<nikkia> asraniel: *shrug* i get decent network speeds and have it enabled
<gerardocb> asraniel, did you do that? (ssh -vv...)
<nikkia> it does complicate some things, because of the way that 'listen on all interfaces' works in libc
<asraniel> nikkia: for me it takes 10 seconds to open a connection with ipv6 enabled, disabling ipv6 solves the problem. perhaps its my routers fault, dont know
<asraniel> gerardocb: yes, not with -vv, only with -v
<gerardocb> and?
<asraniel> gerardocb: yes, not with -vv, only with -
<asraniel> gerardocb: there was no error
<gerardocb> what about -vv ?
<asraniel> debug2: x11_get_proto: /usr/bin/xauth  list :0 . 2>/dev/null
<asraniel> debug1: Requesting X11 forwarding with authentication spoofing.
<asraniel> debug2: channel 0: request x11-req confirm 0
<gerardocb> once you are on the remote server, type "xauth"
<asraniel> gerardocb: there is one difference between the machines
<gerardocb> what?
<asraniel> gerardocb: the server that doesent work is kubuntu RC, but with ALL updates. the laptop is kubuntu final with ALL updates
<gerardocb> so, you have the same version...
<gerardocb> Did you do a dist-upgrade on the RC?
<asraniel> gerardocb: i simply used the adept update manager
<gerardocb> oh
<gerardocb> type xauth on your desktop pc
<asraniel> and then? i dont know this app
<gerardocb> no error?
<gerardocb> u should get an "xauth>" prompt
<asraniel> yes, thats what i get
<gerardocb> umm
<gerardocb> Ctrl-D
<gerardocb> I can't help you more... sorry...
<sikor_sxe> which package do i have to install to have the kde headers installed?
<gerardocb> asraniel, type xauth on your laptop 
<gerardocb> sikor_sxe: I think it is kde-devel
<asraniel> gerardocb: same thing, no error
<gerardocb> :'(
<gerardocb> Sorry... can't help you any more...
<gerardocb> Cya...
<sikor_sxe> gerardocb: when i select this package adept says it'll break
<mornfall> sikor_sxe: kdelibs-dev could do
<sikor_sxe> mornfall: i don't have that package in my repo
<sikor_sxe> i have installed kdelibs4c2
<mornfall> kdelibs4-dev maybe
<mornfall> hrm
<mornfall> kdelibs*-dev ;)
<mornfall> kdelibs-dev
<mornfall> it should be it
<sikor_sxe> well i can't even select kdelibs4 in adept
<mornfall> gnah
<mornfall> kdelibs4-dev
<sikor_sxe> it says it'll "BREAK (install)"
<sikor_sxe> i don't know what this strange kdelibs4c2 package is
<sikor_sxe> but i can't just deselect it and choose kdelibs4 instead
<sikor_sxe> when i do all kde apps will be removed
<_manveru> anybody here has kxdocker running?
<nikkia> sikor_sxe: the 'c2' suffix would indicate its built with a different C++ ABI to the rest of the distro, in this case, probably gcc 4.0 rather than 3.x
<sikor_sxe> nikki_a: alright, what package should i have installed instead on a stock kubuntu breezy install?
<nikkia> sikor_sxe: no idea, tbh
<nikkia> sikor_sxe: i haven't upgraded my kubuntu machine from hoary yet :)
<sikor_sxe> damn
<sikor_sxe> this is frustrating
<sikor_sxe> why this c2 stuff?
<sikor_sxe> there are a bunch of packages using this gcc4, but none has a header package
<Jukar> Hi, i need to copy some files thath i have stored in my slave disk where i keep windows, what is the command?
<Hobbsee> Jukar: cp from/file/path to/file/path
<Jukar> ehm
<Jukar> i don't see my slave disk
<Jukar> cause is a windows disk
<Hobbsee> mount it first?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<el-stupido> where can I learn about setting up a Caching Server?
<Jukar> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Jukar> ok i've to reboot
<asraniel> i cant mount windows shares with smb4k, i get this error: smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<asraniel> i have to run smb4k with sudo smb4k
<CaiN_SA> ok ne
<CaiN_SA> where the hell do i add sessions for kdm
<CaiN_SA> say i want to run quake 3 strait from there
<CaiN_SA> it used to be in the control settings
<asraniel> is there a way to stream video4linux over the network to another computer?
<CaiN_SA> yes asraniel 
<CaiN_SA> use videolan server
<CaiN_SA> and then use video lan client on the other pc
<CaiN_SA> :)
<CaiN_SA> now some1 help me plz ?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  asraniel : apparently its better to use vlc client for both server and client parts....
<Bieleke> hi guys
<Bieleke> i installed the kubunty package in ubuntu, but my screen looks damned ugly in kde
<Bieleke> what are the default fonts ?
<Tm_T> ?
<Bieleke> my fonts for the menu for example are for somebody that needs FAT glasses
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you mean the fonts are quite big?
<Bieleke> yeah
<Tm_T> Bieleke: then change them smaller :p
<nikkia> the default KDE fonts are always a tad large
<Tm_T> from system settings it is
<nikkia> the title bar font defaults to 12pt, iirc, i normally knock it down to 8 or 9pt
<asraniel_> is it planned to release the final version of OO.o 2.0 in breezy?
<aftertaf> asraniel_:  when it comes out yeah.
<Tm_T> nikkia: I use 8pt fonts everywhere
<Tm_T> nikkia: that's why krita is somewhat less nice to use
<asraniel_> aftertaf: read the news sites, it IS out
<aftertaf> lol. then they'll package t for ubuntu shortly i imagine
<nikkia> Tm_T: i thought it was less nice to use because it copies the UI from a lousy product :P
<nikkia> Tm_T: PSP is waaaay down at the bottom of the list of apps i'd choose to do image manipulation with :)
<treefrog> Hi real noob question here.. What compiler should I install to use "make install" I'm using breezy Kubuntu
<aftertaf> treefrog:  you dont use one, it does it itself. install build-essential
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  build-essential
<treefrog> Thanks aftertaf
<aftertaf> :)
<treefrog> being able to ask simple Qs like that here is making my Kubuntu life so much fun.. :-))
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> hang around, youll be answering others soon enough
<aftertaf> :)
<treefrog> :)
<treefrog> oh we are all smiles today arnt we lol
<helpme> huh?
<rysiek> hello guys
<rysiek> any idea how can I make Ark use unace to handle the *.ace archives?
<aftertaf> yeah we are ...  hehe
<aftertaf> man ark... does it mention other formats?
<rysiek> hmmm
<rysiek> checking :)
<rysiek> nope
<aftertaf> grr
<rysiek> "see man 7 undocummented"
<rysiek> I don't really theink it'll be ther, though ;)
<nikkia> sadly, ark doesn't seem to be architected in a way that would make it easy to add either
<rysiek> darn
<rysiek> nothing in the KDE Help too, sadly
<nikkia> each format it supports is fairly hard-coded into ark, there is a seperate set of source files for each format, nothing like a simple list of extension->program mappings
<rysiek> :/
<nikkia> you could *probably* modify it based on the unrar support, but it wouldn't be a small task
<_ubuntu> Hello :)
<rysiek> hi
<_ubuntu> First time KDE
<aftertaf> hi and congrats :)
<rysiek> ok, we'll try the other way 'round:
<rysiek> trying to unace e archive.ace
<rysiek> but I'm getting:
<rysiek> Error: Could not create directory:
<rysiek>  \..2CDs)/Placebo - Covers
<rysiek> Error: Could not create destination file: \..- I Feel You.mp3
<rysiek>  Disk might be write-protected
<rysiek> any ideas? :)
<nikkia> rysiek: iirc, its because unace is a bit braindead and doesn't like the spaces that most winace users compress files/dirs with :/
<Tm_T> too much warez, clean your HD
<nikkia> there's a way around it, but i can't remember it
<aftertaf> lol
<_ubuntu> :P
<rysiek> nikkia: d'oh :)
<Tm_T> :(
<aftertaf> man unace
<nikkia> aftertaf: i don't think it has a man page
<rysiek> aftertaf: no way man :)
<aftertaf> looool thatsux
<rysiek> it's been dlded from winace.com
<rysiek> just the binary
<Tm_T> rysiek: what about buying those dc:s ?
<rysiek> yep
<nikkia> rysiek: *nod*
<theplateau> 
<Tm_T> rysiek: cds even :p
<nikkia> Tm_T: that means supporting an organisation even more corrupt and evil than MS :P
<rysiek> Tm_T: ?
<sikor_sxe> where are the dev packages for kdelibs4c2 packages in kubuntu breezy?
<rysiek> Tm_T: what cd's? :)
<Tm_T> nikkia: well, crime doesn't make other crimes better
<rysiek> gosh, no more ACE file on my box!
<nikkia> homer, does 2 wrongs make a right?    yes lisa, two wrongs do make a right!   :)
<rysiek> :] 
<rysiek> brb
<Tm_T> nikkia: :(
<nikkia> Tm_T: besides, downloading mp3s *may* not be illegal wherever rysiek is :)
<rysiek> Tm_T: what mp3s? :P
<Tm_T> nikkia: yup, but maybe he should not download compressed files in compressed package ;)
<K|> The breezy kdm splash screen, should it look as that: http://img371.imageshack.us/img371/1024/kubuntusplash4jk.jpg ? That's not a bug that nothing is in that grey rectangle?
<rysiek> Tm_T: these are mpc's :P
<Tm_T> rysiek: or whatever
<rysiek> :)
<aftertaf> unace -h ?
<Tm_T> rysiek: I never said they are mp3s
<nikkia> rysiek: "[12:13:08]  <rysiek> Error: Could not create destination file: \..- I Feel You.mp3"  <- looks like an mp3 to me :)
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> anyway, I don't like "lending" stuff
<Tm_T> ->
<aftertaf> unace - extract, test and view .ace archives
<aftertaf> unp - unpack (almost) everything with one command
<aftertaf> rysiek:  try those packages^^^^
<rysiek> aftertaf: ok, thx
<brizzio> hello
<rysiek> testing ;)
<aftertaf> hi brizzio :)
<rysiek> nikkia: errr... no, you're seeing things :P
<MaliciAAa> aftertaf salut
<aftertaf> lol.fr :)
<MaliciAAa> j'aimerai aller sur kubuntu franais mais je sais point comment faire
<rysiek> aftertaf: I have tried the unace package already (actually the first thing I have done) but that's unace ver. 1.2
<rysiek> and I need 2.2 ;)
<rysiek> trying unp
<MaliciAAa> ou alors il faut m'apprendre l'anglais en  sec
<rysiek> aftertar: well... unp uses unace as a backend for ACE archives :/
<rysiek> I suppose I have to boot Windoze for this one :/
<aftertaf> MaliciAAa:  je pense que #kubuntu-fr est un peu vide. mais y a #ubuntu-fr
<aftertaf> MaliciAAa:  tapes /j #ubuntu-fr
<rysiek> cu guys and thx nikkia, Tm_T and aftertaf for the help :)
<MaliciAAa> vi merci lol
<MaliciAAa> je me suis sentie une peu seule c vrai
<aftertaf> :/
<aftertaf> j'imagine ;)
<brizzio> voila
<brizzio> re
<MaliciAAa> j'arrive pas
<MaliciAAa> aftertaf je suis encore perdue ici
<MaliciAAa> je veux revenir sur le site franais
<MaliciAAa> je suis bloque
<apokryphos> MaliciAAa: #kubuntu-fr
<aftertaf>  /j #ubuntu-fr
<aftertaf> MaliciAAa:  ^^^^ ;)
<MaliciAAa> alors la j'ai ouvert une tonne de fenetre
<MaliciAAa> lol
<aftertaf> dont panique MaliciAAa :)
<MaliciAAa> je panique pas mais si je sort encore un fois je vais encore avoir du mal a revenir pourtant j'ai fais ce qu'il fallait non?
<apokryphos> MaliciAAa: English only in here please :). Join #ubuntu-fr or #kubuntu-fr
<MaliciAAa> ah le join
<MaliciAAa> ok
<MaliciAAa> ben voui question de vacabulaire
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  shes very new, and is learning how to......
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  someone setup her pc, removing windows without her knowing ...
<apokryphos> tell her the command to type then :P
<aftertaf> i did ;)
<asraniel_> hmmm,.... i have been blocked on my webmin :-D where is the list of the blocked ips? i have to remove 127.0.0.1
<Smeagol07> yoyo
<Smeagol07> exit
* Smeagol07 go out
<Hobbsee> mmm...quiet in here tonight
<mmport81> hi all, just updated to breezy and now my real player has stopped working - any ideas?
<Hobbsee> any errors with the real player stopping working?
<mmport81> errors - none - just play but no sounds output
<Hobbsee> is your sound working at all?
<mmport81> yep
<mmport81> amarok working well
<mmport81> which is strange...
<Hobbsee> what about in system settings, test sound?
<Hobbsee> amarok could be using a different engine
<mmport81> will check
<mmport81> test sound in system "sound system" setting is good
<Hobbsee> ok, so it's just real player
<mmport81> yeh ...
<mmport81> :/
<Hobbsee> i'm presuming that everything is turned up in alsamixer, and the inputs are muted
<nikkia> mmport81: arts is blocking access to the sound card, most likely
<mmport81> i turned off arts - in system sound setting and had the same problem
<mmport81> Hobbsee: should those setting in alsamixer be of use if amarok etc is ok?
<Hobbsee> mmport81: possibly...doubt it
<Hobbsee> doesnt look like it, it should all be going thru the same channels
<mmport81> maybe something to do with oss emulation in the kernel??
<Hobbsee> check which engine real player is running, if you can...
<mmport81>  Hobbsee: yeh not sure, tried to figure that out but had no luck
<Hobbsee> unless anyone else can tell you, you'll probably need to try ubuntuforums.org and then google
* Hobbsee has never tried running realplayer
<mmport81> ok
<Hobbsee> sorry i cant help you more than that!
<mmport81> no problem - suspected it was a tricky problem, just hoped someone else ran into it b4hand
<Hobbsee> they probably have
<Hobbsee> i havent
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> channel is rather quiet
<mmport81> 'tis
<mmport81> are most people here americans or something?
<mmport81> - not that they're quiet, but that they might be asleep at the mo :)
<nikkia> Hobbsee: realplayer only uses OSS
<apokryphos> Open Source is generally more popular in Europe
<apokryphos> hola nikki_a
<mmport81> think so?
<mmport81> at least kde is, i suspect
<nikkia> afternoon apokryphos
<apokryphos> or nikkia, even :P
<Hobbsee> nikkia: right
<Hobbsee> dont think it's terribly popular here in aussie, but i guess it depends in which circles you're in
<mmport81> nikkia: maybe oss emulation isn't in the ubuntu kernel then?
<slow-motion> bye bbl
<apokryphos> Xubuntu is becoming a more serious project -- very good to see. There's some decent ideas floating about in the project
<mmport81> xubuntu??
<apokryphos> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<mmport81> oh right 
<hussam> has anybody managed to install skype on breezy? I haven't used skype before and I would like to try it.
<tenco> hussam: phps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563 can help you
<hussam> tenco: skype won't install on breezy because it requires libqt3c102-mt which isn't available for breezy
<tenco> hussam: whats the difference to libqt3-mt?
<hussam> probably the same , but skype looks for  libqt3c102-mt  and not libqt3-mt
<apokryphos> !skype
<ubotu> well, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<hussam> apokryphos: is  "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466" necessary? It times out for me
<hussam> apokryphos: is  there any other way to import gpg key other than using "gpg --keyserver"?
<jjesse> anyone having any problems w/ systems settings and file sharing w/ administrator mode?
<kkathman> jjesse: Hi, what kind of problems are you experiencing?
<jjesse> kkathman: after i put in my password it thinks for a bit and then brings me right back to  "Changes in this section requires root access"
<hussam> kkathman: hey :)
<jjesse> kkathman: i have a red box around the options, but the options are still greyed out
<hussam> anybody knows how to use httptunnel?
<kkathman> howdy hussam!!
<aftertaf> its a kdesu bug i think.
<aftertaf> close it, open adept or sth else that needs sudo, then reopen the admin panel thingy.
<hussam> kkathman: I got a couple of questions for you. 
<hussam> kkathman: I need to do "gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466" but it times out. is there any other way to import gpg keys?
<kkathman> jjesse: yes I experience the same thing...it must be a bug
<jjesse> kkathman: ok, bugzilla for that right?
<kkathman> hussam: not that I know of
<kkathman> jjesse: right bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hussam> kkathman: ok another question. where might I find some instructions on how to use httptunnel?
<kkathman> hussam: what are you trying to get a gpg for?
<kkathman> hussam: try this:  http://www.nocrew.org/software/httptunnel.html
<hussam> kkathman: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<kkathman> hussam: and that procedure listed on that page didnt work?
<hussam> kkathman: gpg --keyserver timeouts because of closed port ( I'm behind proxy )
<kkathman> ahhhh
<kkathman> hussam: can you have the ports opened temporarily just to get the keys?
<hussam> kkathman: I'm not the one who controls the proxy server. it's my internet service provider
<kkathman> hussam: Interesting. I have never heard of an internet provider doing that.
<hussam> kkathman: it's a hotspot.
<kkathman> ohhh ok gotcha
<jjesse> kkathman: the problem is bug #8681  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<kkathman> jjesse: excellent that they already are working on it
<jjesse> kkathman: yeah its a large bug list
<kkathman> jjesse: Unusually so for this release I think. I dont remember Hoary being this buggy when it was released.
<kkathman> especially in obvious things that probably should have been tested prior to release
<kkathman> but for the most part, I havent experienced any shutdowns or critical problems
<Armagguedes> hello
<azertyuuu> helloo
<azertyuuu> is i reboot, my X don't starts, it starts with terminal, can anyone help ?
<sveri> azertyuuu: hm, what did you do before?
<azertyuuu> i was working with Adept, and restarted X (ctrl+alt+back) and now it doesn't work
<sveri> what does the logfile say (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<sveri> does it give any errors?
<azertyuuu> i can't enter X , do i have to look with pico -w ?
<sveri> you can do cat /var/log/...
<sveri> or vi /var/log/...
<azertyuuu> ok, thanx, i'll see
<Armagguedes> hm
<Armagguedes> ive set up  a partition (30GB) in fat32 for sharing
<Armagguedes> but i cant write to it
<Armagguedes> i've tried chmod -R 777 /share
<Armagguedes> (yes i am being a very permissive guy) but it doesnt work
<seezer_> Armagguedes: mount it with -o umask=000 or something
<Armagguedes> could you give me the whole command pls
<seezer> mount -o umask=000 -t vfat32 /your/device /your/mountpoint
<hussam> what kde application do I use to record sound using a microphone?
<Armagguedes> seezer i can see the partition
<Armagguedes> i think it is already mounted
<seezer> then umount first
<Armagguedes> i see it in /
<Armagguedes> what goes into /your/device?
<azertyuuu> hey all, i had a look to /var/log/xorg.0.log and i haven't found an error, still can't enter X 
<sveri> azertyuuu: hm, but there have to be messages about what happened or what didn't happen
<sveri> did you try sudo killall kdm and then sudo kdm ?
<azertyuuu> xorg is not executable...
<azertyuuu> what does it mean
<sveri> hm, that you cant execute xorg
<azertyuuu> and it says somethinf about autenticities
<azertyuuu> when typing styartx
<azertyuuu> startx
<sveri> what exactly
<bubblenut> What should I use to manage my network settings if the KDE Control Center network settings section isn't working?
<azertyuuu> errorno 7...
<sveri> bubblenut: /etc/network/interfaces
<slow-motion> re
<bubblenut> sveri: Where can I find out an explination of the syntax for that file?
<Armagguedes> openoffice2 is here
<hussam> does k3b make audio CDs from ogg or just mp3?
* Armagguedes OPENOFFICE.ORG2 IS HERE
<sveri> bubblenut: thats a good question, all i know is man interfaces
<chavo> Armagguedes, just got done downloading it
<bubblenut> sveri: Is there not any gui interface for doing this?
<_sveri> bubblenut: hm, i don't know, i also experienced problems with the kcontrol networks part, so i did it that way
<aaronjs> ok....  I have enabled breezy-backports main restricted in adept, but it stilll cannot find Freenx.   ANy ideas?
<seezer> Armagguedes: /dev/hda1 for example
<gsuveg> re
<azertyuuu> hey all i get error no 111 and no 3
<gsuveg> Tm_T: i compiled kmplayer deb 
<Tm_T> gsuveg: working ok?
<gsuveg> yes
<Tm_T> good :)
<_sveri> azertyuuu: did you try to start it as root or as user?
<gsuveg> with good dependecies
<azertyuuu> root
<gsuveg> feedback sent to maintaner
<_sveri> azertyuuu: the error no 111 only says that it cant connect to the x server, so there must be something else wrong before
<Tm_T> gsuveg: ah, very good :)
<alakhia> Hi, I need help with my upgrade to Breezy please
<gsuveg> but the dvdplay is very bad with it
<gsuveg> alakhia: have you read all related docs? 
<gsuveg> what is your problem ?
<gsuveg> Tm_T: but totem dont play :(
<alakhia> gsuveg: I updated apt's source's, did the apt-get cmd, right around firefox, the thing crashed
<alakhia> gsuveg: now, i don't have kde running and have to use the console
<gsuveg> and ?
<alakhia> gsuveg: i think the reason firefox update fried was because I was using the beta
<alakhia> gsuveg: anyway, i'm not familiar with apt-get
<gsuveg> no error message ??
<alakhia> gsuveg: not sure how to continue with installing kde
<alakhia> gsuveg: did apt-get install kde
<gsuveg> no dist-upgrade ?
<_sveri> azertyuuu: sry, i got blown off: maybe you can try to reconfigure with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but plz save your old xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<aaronjs> is anyone have difficulties connecting to teh backport repository?
<gsuveg> aaronjs: have you read issues from backport ?
<alakhia> gsuveg: when I do dist-upgrade, I get 0 upgraded, 0 installled, 
<alakhia> gsuveg:  nothing happens
<aaronjs> gsuveg: and where might that be?  not in the topic....  afaik
<gsuveg> what is in your apt config ?
<gsuveg> aaronjs: ubuntuforums.org > search 
<aaronjs> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.137 80]    is the output I get
<alakhia> gsuveg: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<gsuveg> apt-get update
<gsuveg> apt-get dist-upgrade
<gsuveg> what say ?
<alakhia> gsuveg: the problem is not that kde is not found
<aaronjs> gsuveg: thanks for the forum link, but that leaves me to ponder the usefulness of the channel.
<gsuveg> aaronjs: pardon?
<alakhia> gsuveg: the problem is that apt-get install kde gives me: unmet dependencies
<alakhia> gsuveg: is apt-get install kde even the right thing to do ?
<martinjh99> Anyone know when Openoffice.org2 final is going to be out for k/Ubuntu????? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> martinjh99: its in breezy
<gsuveg> alakhia:  kubuntu-desktop ?
<chavo> final just came out a couple of hours ago
<martinjh99> The one in Breezy is rc2 i think....  Final is out today I think...
<chavo> martinjh99, I installed it here.
<chavo> it's out
<martinjh99> Just downloaded the final version for that other operating system... ;)
<alakhia> gsuveg: get this message: ksysguard is not going to be installed, unmet dependencies, broek backapges
<alakhia> gsuveg: err, broken packages
<martinjh99> Chavo> Are there proper deb packages?
<chavo> uhm qnx? BeOS?
<chavo> martinjh99, no I used alien, but I'm crazy
<gsuveg> alakhia: put your apt-config to pastebin
<_sveri> oh, i left the server ;-)
<alakhia> gsuveg: huh? pastebin?
<martinjh99> Chavo> :)  I think I'll wait until the guys at Ubuntu make proper packages as last time I tried it it didn't quite work out...
<gsuveg> alakhia: ?topic
<alakhia> gsuveg: i'm sorry, I don't follow you
<kkathman> morning chavo :)
<chavo> martin, like I said ... I'm crazy. I don't recommend doing it, but it works so far
<chavo> hello kkathman :)
<gsuveg> alakhia: read topic ;) kubuntu.pastebin.com
<kkathman> I might suggest to people that they give Koffice a try also
<martinjh99> :) I'll wait... Better that way...
<DaSkreech> Is Oo 2 in the repos?
<chavo> koffice is very nice
<DaSkreech> OOo 2
<kkathman> chavo: Yes Im very pleased with it :)
<gsuveg> chavo: yes. but it like core dump
<martinjh99> Skreech the beta/rc is yes...
<raphink> sure it has been for a long time DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> The Official is out
<endo602> ?
<chavo> gsuveg, I build my own KDE and koffice here and 1.4.2 has been stable for me
<chavo> krita is really starting to shape up
<endo602> what unix command line does this support?
<DaSkreech> Final release
<DaSkreech> Only one download choice on the front page ;0
<gsuveg> chavo: i dont build kde. 
<DaSkreech> ;)
<kkathman> chavo: agree. Krita is most impressive
<raphink> endo602: sorry?
<gsuveg> i dont like krita
<alakhia> gsuveg: so, you want me to run apt-config and paste the output to this website, right?
<endo602> debian?
<raphink> endo602: this place is not a console ...
<kkathman> gsuveg: well its leaps better than gimp, IMHO...but none of them are Photoshop :)
<gsuveg> alakhia: nono
<endo602> i know
<chavo> gsuveg, just stating that the more recent versions have improved a lot
<endo602> i was wondering what shell system this distro used
<gsuveg> alakhia: etc/apt/sources.list
<raphink> bash by default endo602 
<raphink> like most linux distros
<endo602> i am thinking of switching from xandros
<endo602> is that smart?
<raphink> sure it's smart
<chavo> actually I still prefer the Gimp, I guess because I've used it for so long
<gsuveg> kkathman: now not better as gimp. maybe in future
<raphink> depends what you want to do with it ;)
<endo602> hehe
<endo602> well i dont like xandros
<endo602> is to macish
<kkathman> gimp sux
<gsuveg> gimp > *
<raphink> what do you mean it's too macish?
<endo602> i wanted something that i can have more control over and also able to customize the desktop more
<endo602> confined
<endo602> xandros network is a pain
<chavo> kkathman, for what I do the Gimp is perfect. I don't do a lot of graphic work though
<raphink> hmmm ok
<endo602> i have a hard time installing packages
<raphink> endo602: xandros uses apt doesn't it?
<endo602> raph can i pm?
<raphink> sure endo602 
<DaSkreech> Krita?
<raphink> endo602: about it being smart to switch or not : http://distrowatch.com/
<kkathman> chavo: I understand. I struggled with Gimp, then did the GimpShop thing, but I DO alot of graphic work, and theres nothing better than Photoshop
<alakhia> gsuveg: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/399868
<raphink> endo602: there you see that Xandros is #16 and Ubuntu is #1
<DaSkreech> kkathman: For what you do
<DaSkreech> If so then keep using Photoshop
<raphink> so you can make your opinion on what most people use ;)
<gsuveg> alakhia: apt-get update run ok ?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: yes, for what I do sure. I mean its the standard in the industry. I used PSP for a while, but when I hit Photoshop..its the nirvana for graphic designers
<alakhia> gsuveg: yup
<gsuveg> alakhia: apt-get upgrade ?
<endo602> raph check pm
<kkathman> Others, if you just need to crop or remove red eye, etc...just about anything will work :)
<alakhia> gsuveg: i get 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove
<raphink> haven't got any pm endo602 
<endo602> damn sorry
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> i have to register
<endo602> never the worry
<raphink> yep
<endo602> i just wanted to know if i can remove xandros and instal kubuntu simply?
<raphink> endo602: what partitions do you have?
<endo602> because xandros offered a dual boot with windows
<endo602> windows and linux
<gsuveg> alakhia: and you havent kde ?
<endo602> on one drive
<raphink> only one partition for linux?
<endo602> yeah
<kkathman> DaSkreech: I do realize that Photoshop is beyond the reach of alot of people too at $700 lol. But its my business so..we get the best in that regard I suppose :)
<raphink> endo602: you don't have a separate /home?
<endo602> oh i do
<raphink> that was my question endo602 
<alakhia> gsuveg: how do I check if I do? 
<endo602> its on seperate partion
<endo602> sorry
<endo602> im new to this man
<alakhia> gsuveg: I manually installed kdelibs and konversation
<raphink> so you have at least one / , one /home and one partition for windows
<raphink> right?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Of course ;) I have no real issue with Photoshop other than no one really *uses* it
<gsuveg> what is manualy ?
<endo602> yes
<alakhia> gsuveg: am using twm ...
<raphink> endo602: do you want to keep your /home ? or do you not mind?
<alakhia> gsuveg: apt-get install konversation
<gsuveg> twm is the best :)
<alakhia> gsuveg: it would be ok if I could resize windows right now! :-)
<endo602> i registered
<endo602> pm
<gsuveg> alakhia: install kubuntu-desktop 
<alakhia> gsuveg: my wife will hate twm, i'm sure
<kkathman> DaSkreech: noone uses it..Ha ha..well, keep that myth alive I suppose.  Im sure no one in the open source world does, but afraid that most professionals use it.
<gsuveg> alakhia: i was use long time
<DaSkreech> kkathman: I mean that people use a subset of what it can do
* BlankC is waiting for The Gimp to have adjustment layers.
<alakhia> gsuveg: ksysguard: Depends: ksysguardd (= 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu5) but 4:3.4.91-0ubuntu0hoary1 is to be installed
<DaSkreech> kkathman: the range of things it can do is a little broad I don't know anyone who you can go through and show them things in Photoshop and they aren't surprised at at least one of them
<kkathman> DaSkreech: I'd agree with that, but I think thats true of Word Processors, Spreadsheets, and most all robust apps
<DaSkreech> Well I don't many professional spreadsheeters :)
<alakhia> gsuveg: can't install kubuntu desktop because of above error
<nikkia> DaSkreech: a program's feature list  isn't a checklist that you must utilise each of on every project :P
<kkathman> nikkia: very true, well said.
<gsuveg> alakhia: remove all kde related stuff and install kubuntu-desktop
<gsuveg> qt, libs
<alakhia> gsuveg: how do I get a listing of everything that is installed? Something like rpm -qa ?
<DaSkreech> nikkia: I'm not saying it is but many people who are more intimate with photoshop than people should be with software are surprised at stuff it can do
<DaSkreech> Kinda like the Linux kernel :)
<nikkia> and i would argue that there are very few PS features that 'noone ever uses', brushes maybe, but i've seen pros do weird things with those, where afterwards you wouldn't even consider it might have been a custom brush
<gsuveg> dpkg -l | more
<gsuveg> dpkg -l | grep kde
<alakhia> gsuveg: so right now, i have a mix and match of 3.4.3 and 3.4.91 ... this sucks
<gsuveg> kill em all
<kkathman> DaSkreech: I dont disagree with that at all. Photoshop is an immensely powerful app. Like many things, there is a "core" that almost everyone uses that extends beyond the boundaries of most graphics apps. Outside that, there are things that I use, that no other app has. I hardly have scratched the surface in 5 years of use.
<Earthen> I need to readd the cd repositorty to my list because i mistakenly deleted it could someone tell me how to add it or past the line to add in my .sorces list
<Kamping_Kaiser> run 'sudo apt-cdrom' in konsole
<buga> alakhia: dpkg -l|grep ' kde'|grep 3.4.91|awk '{ print $2"=4:3.4.3-\*" }'|xargs apt-get install -y -s
<alakhia> gsuveg: uninstalled ksysguard just now
<lz1gjd> hi guys, could you help me with my problem : i just installed the new kubuntu 5.10 and amd having problems with my screen going corrupt after several minutes of use ? i have gf6600 and using the preinstalled 7667 driver 
<alakhia> gsuveg: now, when I do install kubuntu-desktop, I get 175 new packages
<Earthen> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<kkathman> lz1gjd: what kind of video card/software?
<gsuveg> alakhia: good
<buga> remove -s if the output is good
<DaSkreech> kkathman: can you script Photoshop?
<DaSkreech> So that you can use it as an engine?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: script?
<alakhia> gsuveg: will start this now and wait! :-)
<gsuveg> good to head
<gsuveg> s/head/hear
<kkathman> DaSkreech: can you give me an example of what you'd be trying to do?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Like find this drop in tone and then blur it this many pixels in all directions  or down a gradient
<alakhia> gsuveg:  thanks a lot for all your help! :-)
<lz1gjd> oops it did it again and im writing blindly, will reboot 
<DaSkreech> Then apply that to 800 pictures
<kkathman> DaSkreech: hmm, I've done the former lots of times, but not the latter.
<buga> alakhia: kubuntu-desktop contains unversioned dependencies, so it won't downgrade your kde 3.5beta1 packages
<gsuveg> alakhia: yw
<kkathman> DaSkreech: answer is...I dont know about that, I am still on version 7.1 also, and I hear that PS8 with Elements does a tremendous amount of "bulk" capabilities, but I havent used it
<Earthen> Kamping_Kaiser: thank you very much!
<alakhia> gsuveg: oh, and ksysguard from 3.5 was uncompatible with 3.4.3 ...
<alakhia> gsuveg: I think I will upgrade to beta2 instead ...
<gsuveg> alakhia: sry. im a poor user. not developer
<kkathman> DaSkreech: I dont know why you'd want that particular capability tho... the "tone" you pick could appear in many places in your photo or graphic, sometimes you'd want to change it other times not...I know you can bulk change color A with Color B.
<spiral> hi
<alakhia> gsuveg: well, you've been very helpful nonetheless
<kkathman> DaSkreech: I just did a quick scan of Photoshop CS (8) and yes it has the bulk capability you speak of.
<DaSkreech> Cool :-)
<alakhia> gsuveg: ok, off to work. See you around! :)
<seezer> kkathman: do you use PS on linux?
<gsuveg> alakhia: i works too
<kkathman> seezer: I tried using both wine and that other emulator, and it really didnt give me the productivity or resolution I needed
<seezer> that's what i wanted to ask next. is it usable ;)
<seezer> did you try this crossover thingy?
<kkathman> so I have a very powerful winbox that I do video, audio and graphics on, but develop things on linux
<kkathman> seezer: yes
<kkathman> seezer: photoshop works under both.  But its definitely not the solution for me.
<kkathman> seezer: in general, linux doesnt have the "industrial strength" multimedia things. And I wouldnt expect it to.  Many software houses create and distribute to the most popular hardware/OS and these kinds of apps are typically beyond alot of open source developers.
<seezer> kkathman: good that i don't _need_ those tools :) nice to have them at home, and there's nothing better than OSS :)
<kkathman> I sure hope that more companies liks Macromedia, Adobe,  Pinnacle etc will see their way to put together some of these intiatives in the future, but its doubtful because of support issues.
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you disconnect a session using screen?
<seezer> i can understand you - but haven't heard of someone using PS as a "professional" and tried it on linux
<Kamping_Kaiser> im to tired to understand man pages right now :(
<seezer> that's why i asked :)
<raphink> what do you mean Kamping_Kaiser ?
<raphink> you mean shut down the comp from kde?
<kkathman> seezer: yes, Im sure you will never hear of someone that makes a living in graphic design use linux exclusively.
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, i mean the program 'screen', which lets you disconnect from a remote computer, but leaving everying running as it was. its a terminal thing (for ssh)
<kkathman> again Im hopeful but not expecting it :)
<raphink> kkathman: pixar is on linux now
<raphink> using maya, gimp, etc.
<seezer> ha :)
<kkathman> raphink: yeah thats a good thing too!  They have their own developers which is great for them..but not for us guys out here :(
<raphink> ;)
<kkathman> wish they'd share :)
<nikkia> kkathman: most of pixar's programs wouldn't be useful to the rest of the world anyway, from what i've seen
<nikkia> and a lot of it ties heavily into renderman stuff
<raphink> k
<kkathman> nikkia: yeah you are right about that 
<kkathman> be back in a bit...eye doctor appt..
<nikkia> two nikkis in one channel, what are the odds? :)
<elliptic> hey
<DaSkreech> Peter Jackson is making the halo Movie
<DaSkreech> For microsoft
<DaSkreech> solely on Linux Servers :-)
<elliptic> I am wanting to add some kubuntu packages from text mode...  any help?
<nikkia> elliptic: apt-get or aptitude
<nikkia> elliptic: personally i use aptitude for everything
<elliptic> thanks
* apokryphos randomly alternates between the two
<apokryphos> well, not always, but often
* Pupeno finds aptitude extremely unfriendly. I end up using apt-get.
<nikkia> Pupeno: its one of those 'once you're used to it, everything else seems strange' things
<Pupeno> nikkia: like vim.
<nikkia> Pupeno: or emacs :)
<nikkia> how odd, it seems MS *have* broken the win32 headers in VC++ 2005
<Pupeno> nikkia: I would say emacs is a little more friendly than vim, I mean, anybody can run emacs and write. You can't say the same with vim (disclaimer: I am a vimer myself).
<nikkia> Pupeno: true to an extent, except GNU emacs tends to be strange if you don't know the keys to do things like exit :)
<nikkia> xemacs does at least display the common shortcut keys at startup
<Pupeno> :)
* nikkia is an emacs-er as you might tell
<elliptic> hmmm...  why is it telling me that kubuntu 5.10 has no emacs?
<elliptic> "No candidate version found for emacs"
<nikkia> elliptic: its probably not called 'emacs' thats why, it'll be emacs-21.3 or something
<nikkia> !find emacs
<nikkia> !info emacs21
<ubotu> emacs21: (The GNU Emacs editor), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 5908 kB
<nikkia> try that :)
<elliptic> thanks ubotu
<elliptic> that worked
<seezer> greets from eliza ;)
<nikkia> (its probably impossible to have a 'emacs' metapackage too, since i would bet that emacs21 and xemacsXX both provide a fake package called 'emacs' that all the elc packages depend on)
<_mars> How can i upgrade QT?
<elliptic> thanks for your help, everyone!
<Pupeno> _mars: short answer: yes... but why ?
<Pupeno> _mars: just do apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade ; and you'll have the lattest version of Qt which is considered sane and stable by the Kubuntu devs, anything else is asking for trouble.
<Bulwinkle> howdy all
<Bulwinkle> Has anyone had any problems with 5.10 users not getting mailboxes?
<ToXedVirus> hei people, im using nvidias drivers and i got a nvidia card, but the accelration doesnt work at all, and the fan of the vga starts to work very load ... 
<ToXedVirus> maybie there are some fixes for this thingy bingy ?
<el-stupido> whats the command to config nvidia drivers?
<samx> anybody an idea why I can't unlock my X sessions?
<ToXedVirus> nvidia-glx-config
<el-stupido> ToXedVirus  thankyou
<samx> in /var/log/auth.log I find Oct 20 18:14:43 localhost unix_chkpwd[8695] : check pass; user unknown
<samx> but I can log in normally
<el-stupido> ToXedVirus  it wont let me configure it just says changes incorporated (enable glx)
<azertyuuu> hey all, i need the command to reconfigure my screen/monitor/resolution   but i can't remember 
<_sveri> azertyuuu: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azertyuuu> ah thanx
<_sveri> azertyuuu: i wrote you some hours ago, but unfortunately you went before i could post
<ToXedVirus> el-stupido: nvidia-glx-config enable 
<ToXedVirus> ?
<azertyuuu> lol, in that time, i reinstalled kubuntu TWICE :)
<samx> any idea would be appreciated...
<el-stupido> ToXedVirus  that just enables glx .. i want to make some more settings
<azertyuuu> and i have to mention that i certainly WON't use crtl+alt+backspace anymore
<azertyuuu> that's the root of all evil
<ToXedVirus> el-stupido: nano -w /etc/xorg.conf ? nvidia-settings ?
<ToXedVirus> el-stupido: apt-get install nvidia-settings
<el-stupido> ToXedVirus  ok
<azertyuuu> my question, how can i leave X and restart again, without using ctrl+alt+backspace
<ToXedVirus> i hope that a update works 
<kkathman> azertyuuu: why is it that you want to leave X?
<azertyuuu> i made changes to xorg.conf
<kkathman> ahh... ok
<kkathman> why not reboot? get a clean startup?
<asraniel> is there somewhere a hardware compatibility list for ubuntu?
<azertyuuu> there are other tricks
<kkathman> you can go to the konsole and stop and start X I think...depending on how you set things up
<samx> asraniel: theoretically everything that works with linux should work with Ubuntu... you can look at the SuSE hardware list for example
<kkathman> but ctrl-alt-backspace is the right way I think
<seezer> restart kdm by /etc/init.d/kdm restart is also a clean thing
<kkathman> yep
<DrSpin> quick question -- I want to mount /dev/hdb1 chown=joeuser chgrp=justagroup -- all files added to this folder should automagically be chown and chgrp accordingly... anyone know how to do this?
<kkathman> DrSpin: you should use the -r option
<DrSpin> kkathman: -r when I mv/cp or -r on the mount?
<kkathman> when you do your chown
<kkathman> or chmod
<kkathman> etc
<kkathman> mount wont make a diff I dont think
<DrSpin> I don't want to have to chown or chmod -- I want it to be automagic
<DrSpin> and I know it can be done -- just haven't been able to figure out how
<kkathman> ohhh you mean on everything on that drive?
<DrSpin> exactly
<DrSpin> :)
<kkathman> cant you do a -r from the root?
<DrSpin> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<kkathman> kinda drastic
<DrSpin> oh yeah -- but again -- I want it to be automagic
<kkathman> DrSpin: when you install, everything is set to root:root I think except your user files
<kkathman> so anything else has to be set I believe..I dont know of anything off hand that changes ownership or group except chown
<mars_> What schould i write in apt get to install java for breezy?
<DrSpin> for example I copy fila.ogg of which joeuser is owner/group when I copy it to /mount/point I want it to be chown joeuser and chgrp group1
<kkathman> DrSpin: assuming that fila.ogg was different before?
<kkathman> !tell mars about java
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> !tell mars_ about java
<kkathman> check your PM
<mars_> Ye
<mars_> Where can i find list of what bot can !rell me
<DrSpin> kkathman: there is no assumption -- fila.ogg was different before -- should I set a cron scipt that changes the permissions?? can I do a cron script that runs on each new file created in a particular filesystem?
<kkathman> DrSpin: well ya I guess you could...but what it sounds like is that you want any file copied to a location to inherit the ownership and group of that location
<kkathman> is that right?
<DrSpin> exactly
<DrSpin> the cron idea was one I had for a dirty hack solution
<kkathman> hmmm I really dont know if thats possible...ask in #ubuntu and see if they can help you there...someone there will know some esoteric command string to do it I imagine :)
<DrSpin> LOL
<kkathman> Im not the best on the command line :)
<DrSpin> thanks :)
<DrSpin> I'm sure there's an esoteric fstab option for it
<kkathman> mars_: http://www.ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kkathman> DrSpin: if you find out...will you let me know
<DrSpin> yeah
<kkathman> thanks
<DrSpin> np
<_manveru> i certainly didn't say today that kubuntu absolutly rocks, right? :)
<DrSpin> cp -a will force inheritance -- now how to give it to FSTAB
<kkathman> _manveru: I dont know if you said that or not...did you mean to?
<kkathman> DrSpin: right I knew that -a would but that automagically requirement kinda threw me
<kkathman> but that seems to help you
<DrSpin> it's a step closer to what I'm needing :)
<_manveru> kkathman: maybe i'm only in awe of KDE, but ubuntu really add the last missing piece in the puzzle
<_manveru> add+s
<kkathman> _manveru: well glad you like it :)
<ToXedVirus> poeple i dont know what to do, I installed the nvidia drivers, the fan is working very loud, but there is not grafix acceleration
<ToXedVirus> geforce 7800gtx ? maybie someone had already these problems ?
<_manveru> kkathman: i just spent 2 hours playing with kde... that hardly can be called productive
<kkathman> _manveru: 2 hours?? well getting acquainted with all the options can take some time for sure
<kkathman> hey there tvo :)
<_manveru> kkathman: the problem with that is... i'm using KDE since version 1.1 or something
<adrianoc> help-me please ... where apt-get update, say ... alha ao baixar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz MD5Sum incorreto
<_manveru> and i'm still absolutly astonished :)
<kkathman> _manveru: yah I hear KDE 3.5 will be even better, but its not quite ready yet
<tvo> hi kkathman  :)
<_manveru> kkathman: i know... haven't got any reason to try the beta2, but waiting for it anyway
<DrSpin> where in KDE can I setup my multimedia keys?
<_manveru> i never realized that Kontakt has become so powerful
<DrSpin> switching from Fluxbox and trying out KDE...
<_manveru> DrSpin: try the program 'xev'
<_manveru> DrSpin: out of the console... and press your buttons
<DrSpin> doesn't work for the multimedia keys -- already tried
<adrianoc> help-me please ... where apt-get update, say ... alha ao baixar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz MD5Sum incorreto
<_manveru> so i'm sorry for you... if x doesn't get them, your KDE certainly won't
<kkathman> DrSpin: do you mean the function keys for the apps or some specific things for say, the music player?
<_manveru> there might be a way via /proc/acpi/events tho...
<kkathman> Each KDE App has its own shortcut F keys that can be configured per application.
<DrSpin> I'm most concerned about making the volume and tracking buttons work
<after8> adrianoc, it dont matter..... 
<kkathman> DrSpin: They should be on your player application
<_manveru> kkathman: if the keys are not mapped to X, they can't be used for shortcuts...
<kkathman> _manveru: Each K-application has its own shortcuts that can be individually mapped
<_manveru> kkathman: that's correct, but what if KDE doesn't know that the key is pressed?
<kkathman> _manveru: im not following...I've never had a problem with any application's shortcuts
<_manveru> kkathman: you don't have one of those multimedia-keyboards, right?
<kkathman> you go to Konqueror...go to "Configure Shortcuts" and type what you want
<kkathman> _manveru: Oh ok...yah I see what you mean now...gotcha
<_manveru> ^^
<kkathman> I dont even enable sound on my box
<kkathman> no need for it
<_manveru> i got my laptop playing for me...
<_manveru> and since i use amarok, i never used the buttons anyway
<kkathman> any audio or video apps that I use are on my Win box
<DrSpin> kkathman: it doesn't recognize the multimedia controls
<DrSpin> kkathman: why do you have windows
<after8> lol
<kkathman> DrSpin: because  Linux sux at multimedia applications for graphics, audio and video... which is my livelihood :)
<_manveru> DrSpin: the problem with the buttons is common... there are some good solutions for it - just have to dig it out
<_manveru> DrSpin: http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=13534
<kkathman> But even still I have 3 Linux boxes and 1 Windows :)
<kevman> Oooh. OpenOffice 2 is out... 
<kkathman> kevman: yep, but have you looked at K-office?
<_manveru> KOffice got better? :)
<kkathman> _manveru: Havent looked at OO2 yet, but Im reasonably impressed with K-office :)
<_manveru> kkathman: my #1 reason for using OO was the crossplatform-approach, sharing documents became easy
<_manveru> i guess i don't have KOffice installed...
<kkathman> but isnt OO2 distributed with the kubuntu-desktop in breezy...I have oo2 on my install
<seezer> _manveru: since they use the open document format, it's not depending on OO any more
<kkathman> _manveru: yes your reasoning is very valid
<_manveru> seezer: so does KOffice handle OO-files now?
<_manveru> btw, i got OO lying around, never started it...
<seezer> that's what you can read everywhere. didn't test it. :)
<_manveru> and it is indeed OO2
<kkathman> Koffice has some really nice components...including a Visio-lite kind of app
<seezer> kkathman: better then 'dia'?
<kkathman> seezer: honestly dont know...never tried dia
<seezer> dia is quite good, but got little problems which make you shout bad things..
<kkathman> I also like the "control center" for K-Office...all apps from a single starter panel...very nice
<_manveru> hmm, OO2 is almost the same as the first one...
<_manveru> i mean, i haven't read the changelog... but there is nothing that got my attention
<asraniel> anyone knows the name of the X developement libraries?
<_manveru> xserver-xorg-dev or something?
<_manveru> just ask your adept and search for x and dev
<asraniel> _manveru: problem is, searching for 2 words doesent work
<asraniel> it searchs for "x dev" and not x +dev
<_manveru> uh...
<_manveru> x*dev ?
<buz> since i upgraded to kde 3.5b2 (from b1) amarok wont work anymore
<buz> anyone else with that issue?
<_manveru> nothing
<asraniel> _manveru: like i said, searching for 2 words isnt supported.
<_manveru> asraniel: that's odd... did install them some time ago on my debian-system
<_manveru> asraniel: but somehow the name is different
<kkathman> buz: there are many problems with 3.5b2...probably was released too soon
<asraniel> i installed libx11-dev, but i have a app that want more to compile: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dipnlik> hi all. I installed opera on my kubuntu and when i open it it says something about not finding the plugins folder and tells me to install motif. how do I fix this?
<_manveru> asraniel: there is an option for 'Role: "sw:devel-lib"'
<_manveru> xlibs-static-dev maybe?
<buz> kkathman: the others listed i can live with
<buz> but no sound? that sucks
<buz> well maybe the alsa downgrade helps
<ToXedVirus> peeeeooople, kubuntu 5.10 amd64, the nvidia driver doesnt work, does someone know WHY ?!
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: i know, i know! - you haven't got a graphics-card?
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: do you have some more info concerning your problem?
<ToXedVirus> i gotta 7800gtx, when the X server starts, the fan starts to work very very load 
<ToXedVirus> and no gfx acceleration 
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: you tried the acceleration using what?
<ToXedVirus> em only kde
<ToXedVirus> tried to install tuxracer, but there are no packages on the servers
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: and KDE says, hey, i haven't got acceleration?
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: i got tuxracer on my repo...
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: not sure it is in universe, but you might want to allow apps from universe too
<ToXedVirus> so can you give me the entry ? 
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: http://rafb.net/paste/results/ihQSoz46.html - just pick what you want
<asraniel> _manveru: great, got the right libds. was xlib :-)
<Toxix> hello
<_manveru> asraniel: great :)
<kkathman> Hi Toxix
<Toxix> how to mount ext3 partition??
<kkathman> Toxix: did you define one at installation?
<ToXedVirus> mount /dev/hda1 /somedir
<kkathman> right  :)
<Toxix> thx
<xvila> who
<Masura> Hello everyone.
<kkathman> hi Masura :)
<virus> _manveru: are you using kubuntu for amd64 ?
<Masura> What's up?
<kkathman> nada
<_manveru> virus: nope... should it be any different?
<Boronk> no flash
<Boronk> no working java in firefox
<kkathman> Boronk: install it
<Boronk> does not work
<kkathman> yes it does
<kkathman> !tell Boronk about java
<Boronk> i installed blackdown
<kkathman> !tell Boronk about flash
<Toxix> how to mount ext3 partition with full access??
<kkathman> I have both working on both Opera and Firefox
<virus> _manveru: yes it should, coes im getting all the time these fu********* mesages like,
<virus> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://at.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/at.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Boronk> and most swf things do not work with gplflash
<_manveru> virus: the same on my side... there is another problem involved here
<Boronk> and then there is on little libdvdcss2 problem
<kkathman> Boronk: dont know what to tell you...I get flash sites just fine
<matto> virus : I dont think backports is working yet dude.
<Boronk> with amd64
<Boronk> ??
<virus> yes
<virus> or no
<virus> no 
<kkathman> well you didnt mention amd64, but I dont think that should matter if you installed the correct breezy version on your machine
<Boronk> so.. i386 was never a problem
<Boronk> but amd64 is
<_manveru> W: Kann nicht auf die Liste http://at.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/at.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) der Quellpakete zugreifen. - stat (2 Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<Boronk> no libdvdcss2 , only a avil hack
<kkathman> I cant speak personally for amd64
<_manveru> [sorry for the german - but it is the same error...] 
<virus> du armer _manveru  ^^ 
<_manveru> either it's a problem with the repo, but the de-one doesn't work as well...
<libben> lol, forgot the editors name
<libben> vi and whats the other one
<_manveru> or it's something i just never saw... some extremly hidden option
<_manveru> libben: emacs, nano
<libben> nano was the one
<libben> thxs
<libben> totally blanked on that
<libben> what to type to reload .bashrc?
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: sorry, but i can't PM you, i'm not registered
<_manveru> ToXedVirus: if you've got some IM, write me the address in the PM
<_mars> ?
<_mars> Is it?
<greg> hi all, i have kubuntu installed, and wanted to add gcompris
<greg> which is in edubuntu
<greg> is there a different sources list that I can add so that I can just install the binary?
<greg> b/c it's not showing up as a package from the kubuntu lists
<lwells> Is there a good wireless access point sniffer on Linux??
<after8> lwells apt-cache search wifi or sniffer
<after8> g!info gcompris
<after8> !info gcompris
<ubotu> gcompris: (Educational games for small children), section games, is optional. Version: 6.5.3-2+7.0.2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 217 kB, Installed size: 856 kB
<after8> greg, same repositories for k/ubuntu
<greg> hmm, i did a search with synaptic and it didn't show up
<after8> greg weir... try simple apt-get...
<_manveru> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> tuxracer: (dummy transition package), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 0.61-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 44 kB
<_manveru> ah, so it's in universe...
<_manveru> but why is it a dummy?
<greg> weird...i guess the packages database was not refreshed since the install
<greg> b/c i just reloaded from all sources and voila there is gcompris
<greg> thanks after8
<lwells> i loaded an application from Adept , but it does not show up on the menu
<hussam> lwells: what app?
<lwells> Airsnort
<_mars> Is it possible to downgrade KDE?
<kkathman> downgrade?
<kkathman> you mean from like the beta2?
<mornfall> possible yes, easy no
<lwells> trying to find a good wifi sniff program 
<after8> hi pete :)
<mornfall> after8: are you addressing me or someone else? :)
<after8> mornfall, you ;)   
<mornfall> after8: hi there then ;-)
<mornfall> *tired*
<lwells> want to be able to make a connection, if there is an open access point
<kkathman> anyone had any luck with a good newsgroup program?
<el-stupido> if i want to move an ini file from windows onto linux .. will it work?
<after8> mornfall, nice one on adept 1.0 though, works lovely :)
<_mars_> OK is it safe to upgrade KDE to KDE 3.5 Beta 2 ?
<after8> el-stupido, it will copy.
<el-stupido> its an ini file for the same game .. just the ini on windows is config'd
<after8> el-stupido, should do then.....
<kkathman> _mars_: dont upgrade to beta2
<_mars_> ok
<_mars_> thanks
<mornfall> _mars_: safe as in you won't contract an STD yes... otherwise, i don't think so =)
<el-stupido> okay.. i tried that but the binds that I had set wont work
<after8> how do you upgrade to beta 2? im on b1 now
<_mars_> He he i have problems with installing deco and i thougt upgradeing will help :;;/
<after8> er no im not actually, im on e17
<xxenon> I'm upgrading to Koalition...I hope it's safe :)
<mornfall> after8: hmm, e17, is that the real one or the mythological one? :)
<after8> the not finished one.
<lwells> How do i add a application to the KDE menu
<mornfall> it's never finished
<mornfall> it just crashes less at some points :)
<mornfall> (about software in general)
<kkathman> xxenon: what's Koalition?
<_mars_> At all is it possible to downgrade to hoary :)
<_mars_> I have a lot of problems with breezy and in fact i dont know why
<_mars_> I hate having problems cause i dont know what to do then
<_mars_> For example
<_mars_> I was trying to compile crystal GL style
<xxenon> kkathman - release name for 3.5 beta 2
<_mars_> and i turned to make aftyer compile
<_mars_> And there was a lot of qt problems :/
<_mars_> I am noob and i dont know how to get over it
<getaceres> _mars_: It's difficult to do such a thing. Is it possible to downgrade a few packages, but it's nearly impossible to downgrade hundreds of packages
<_mars_> I see
<puckman> Does anyone have any problems with Kubuntu lacking sound after waking up from suspention ?
<kkathman> xxenon: ahh ok...you might want to be careful then...its VERY buggy
<_mars_> My sound doesent work at all :)
<getaceres> _mars_: what kind of errors do you get?
<_mars_> wait i will compile it again
<xxenon> kkathman - what sort of bugs ?
<xxenon> kkathman - (I just suspended the upgrade actually...)
<_mars_> What is the name of the site where i can paste log?
<jjesse> pastebin.com
<jjesse> www.pastebin.com
<vicks> kubuntu.pastebin.com even
<_mars_> http://pastebin.com/400141 here it is 
<_mars_> ./configure is ok
<puckman> _mars what have you tried?
<puckman> Sound works fine, but when I hibernate the machine and wake it up again i get no sound
<puckman> amarok works, shows its playing, bars go up and down, no errors but no sound
<puckman> a restart fixes it
<raingrove> puckman try "sudo killall artsd"
<_mars> :/
<pointwood> anyone else running breezy/kde 3.5beta2 and have sound problems? sound doesn't work in mplayer and Kaffeine and amarok crashes when I try to play some music
<puckman> no joy raingrove
<pointwood> Juk works though
<_mars> I think i will write again to maker of this style
<raingrove> :(
<puckman> maybe i could try a different engine
<_mars> Is breezy stabile version?
<raingrove> does anyone know how to make openoffice use KDE or GNOME's font anti-aliasing settings ?
<getaceres> _mars: Yes, breezy is considered the stable Ubunt version
<_robin> hello all, need a little help, i reinstalled my os becasue of all the issues with kde beta 2, i cant find the souce to add to my source list to get mplayer and w32codes, any one have it?
<after8> !tell _robin about restricted
<_mars> hmm
<_mars> maybe i need to update qt. How can i do it?
<pointwood> can I downgrade to plain breezy from kde3.5beta2?
<getaceres> /tell _mars there's no newer version of QT apart from QT4, which is incompatible with QT3 and so, it cannot be installed with KDE
<_robin> #after8 thanks
<after8> :)
<kkathman> Does anyone know of another newsgroup reader/processor other than pan and knode?
<Boronk> gnus
<Boronk> xnews
<kkathman> Boronk: those dont sound like KDE apps tho
<getaceres> kkathman: Have you looked at www.kde-apps.org?
<Boronk> sounds like very old x apps
<Boronk> perhaps emacs can run kde
<kkathman> getaceres: yah...well, another source gave me somethings like knews, krn and klibido
<Boronk> libido sounds funny
<kkathman> Boronk: I think its a binary downloader...probably for porn
<Boronk> ah, well
<kkathman> ah there are several in kynaptic
<kkathman> but most are not kde :(
<kkathman> Im used to newsbin pro in windows...its VERY good
<Boronk> this is probably no problem
<Boronk> gimp is not kde
<Boronk> and OOo also
<kkathman> lol
<Boronk> they will work perfectly
<kkathman> oh no question...I just kinda would like a K-program if at all possible ..then I'll go from there
<after8> kkathman, create an alias ;)
<kkathman> pan is a gnome newsreader I think..and so is pine
<Boronk> pine is console...
<kkathman> an alias for what?
<kkathman> and why?
<Boronk> one could call it kpan and make the gtk theme look like plastik
<after8> yeah :)
<Boronk> kimp 
<kkathman> Boronk: oh sure...thats not a prob
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> well I dont like gimp anyway 
<Boronk> any better imaging tools than gimp?
<kkathman> Boronk:  have you looked at Krita?
<Boronk> no... 
<kkathman> Boronk: well Im a Photoshop user so Im spoiled :)
<Boronk> but i dont think krita is as featurerich as gimp
<kkathman> but Krita is nice, but its still being enhanced...still its much easier and intuitive than gimp
<kkathman> no thats probably true
<kkathman> gimp was thrown together so badly tho...not intuitive at all
<Boronk> 2.4 is ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: define intuitive?
<kkathman> if you were learning it from scratch and had never ever used anything else..it would probably be ok for most uses tho
<Boronk> Tm_T: photoshop-a-like
<Tm_T> Boronk: exactly
<Tm_T> Boronk: and who say only that is how things should be done?
<kkathman> Tm_T: Ive used a few graphics progs in my time...among them PSP and Photoshop..and both are intuitive
<kkathman> to me at least
<Boronk> all the photoshop-fanboys-so
<kkathman> its all in what you learned to begin with I think
<Boronk> wonder how you found to linux
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, thats only how you are used to do, if you are used only gimp-like programs and start now use photoshop, you propably would call it unintuitive
<Boronk> windows must be much more intuitiv
<Tm_T> I'm happy with gimp, though found some lacks in it
<Tm_T> never used to use Photoshop
<Tm_T> PSP is ok
<kkathman> Tm_T:  maybe, but I started with something other than photoshop, then moved to Paint Shop Pro, and then to Photoshop...so..I think I can at least speak from experience in saying that those have certain things in common...and gimp was very different than all of them
<Tm_T> kkathman: true
<Tm_T> kkathman: but I think people use couple words too easily these days: bloat and intuitive
<Tm_T> without really thinkinw what they are saying
<kkathman> since it is my work and my livelihood, I really cant afford to go through a long learning curve to learn something fairly non-standard
<Boronk> gimp has some basic features missing: circle and boxes
<Tm_T> kkathman: true
<Tm_T> Boronk: no its not?
<Tm_T> Boronk: but I never found point-to-point selection
<Boronk> how can i draw a circle? easily?
<kkathman> Tm_T: call it whatever you want..PS is very powerful, very standard in the industry, and you can just do anything in it
<kkathman> so I continue to use it :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Boronk> kkathman: windows is the same... industry standard, more apps etc
<kkathman> Boronk: well, but there are certain apps that you can get in Linux that work as well or better right?
<Tm_T> kkathman: true, if you have it and you find it easy to use, use it
<kkathman> There isnt a Linux graphics editor that can touch Photoshop's capabilities...nor is there anything in Linux that will allow you to create Flash like Macromedia's program...etc...its an app thing
<kkathman> there are just some things that open source programmers havent really tackled yet
<kkathman> for the masses that is
<kkathman> I just use what's good for me :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Tm_T> you should
<Tm_T> as long as you can afford
<Tm_T> to me, nogo
<kkathman> but I'll admit my requirements are different than most and that gimp would surely work fine for most people :)
<raingrove> i agree
<kkathman> Tm_T:  ya its price prohibitive, but when its your business right...you get the best
<Tm_T> kkathman: true
<raingrove> that's one of the reasons other than games that makes me  still hold on to a windows partition
<kkathman> raingrove: yep me too...my winbox is mostly audio, video and graphics
<Boronk> the new power mac looks nice
<Tm_T> kkathman: but, atleast to me, OS apps are enough, I can do all I need to do: meaning all my desktop graphics
<ToXedVirus> can i use 32bit programs on amd64 ?
<kkathman> Tm_T: yep...and whatever meets your needs the best on your budget...thats great :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yup, matter of choices
<raingrove> linux has a significantly higher market share than OS X if i am not wrong
<raingrove> i wonder why Adobe, Macromedia, Corel, Discreet, Autodesk and other companies dont make apps available for linux
<raingrove> when they do it for Mac OS X
<MenZa`> Yeah :(
<after8> raingrove, cos they suck and thers no corporation to pay off
<raingrove> it's their loss i tell ya
<after8> they will all fall one day
<puckman> because there is corp support behind osx
<puckman> and there are nice alternatives to their apps on linux
<puckman> I am happy with my koffice
<Eno_> why might firefox be crashing on every java applet? i installed the latest sun java sdk using java-package
<puckman> learning blender
<Eno_> it generates a .log in my home directory too
<puckman> and krita is looking good
<Eno_> what should i do...?
<kkathman> well Klibido kinda sux...it crashes
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> guess knode is what Im stuck with, but its pretty rudimentary
<raingrove> does anyone know where KMenu stores its menu item data
<satafterh> anyone know the command to install nvidia driver
<frank23> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<_xpoulet> 'soir
<satafterh> how go i fix signatures were invalid
<Tm_T> satafterh: ignore
<Tm_T> satafterh: nothing important, it's just warning
<satafterh> ok
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<kkathman> so Tm_T can you recommend another newsgroup proggie than knode?
<Boronk> pan is better in binary-leeching
<kkathman> Boronk:  I'll try that
<Tm_T> kkathman: newsgroup... never used em
<kkathman> hmm cant find pan in an apt-cache
<Tm_T> to me, news are akregator ;)
<kkathman> maybe it doesnt exist anymore
<frank23> kkathman: hmm?  pan is in main, it should be available
<kkathman> frank23:  I did an apt-cache search pan...and got tons of stuff, but no "pan" as an application
<kkathman> maybe its called something else
<frank23> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: (A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent), section news, is optional. Version: 0.14.2.91-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<Boronk> n8
<kkathman> ok...great...someone do an apt-cache on it and find it
<frank23> kkathman: just try apt-get install pan
<frank23> apt-cache doesn't find it here either but synaptic does
<kkathman> ok 
<ninux> bonjour a tous 
<ninux> bye all
<thib> Hi, i've got a problem with hotway (breezy up-to -dat), localhost is unreachable, maybeyou have the answer
<hetzz> im looking for something like speedfan for kubuntu... is it imposible to find?
<zegnus> quit
<sozcialbeat> hello all :-)
<frank23> hi
<sozcialbeat> hmmmm...
<sozcialbeat> how about you?
<aaronjs> is there an easy way to get rid of the default power now?
<aaronjs> it locks up this C3.
<sozcialbeat> Anachie and Roch'n Roll !!!
<aaronjs> I uninstalled the powernow, but it looks like it is built in the kernel, or in the start up.
<slow-motion> n8
<aaronjs> ...or should I be asking this question in unbuntu?
<kkathman> aaronjs: typically something like that would be best in #ubuntu, here we do mostly KDE questioning..but sometimes there are gurus that know these things too :)
<mike__> hey guys, has anyone here ever used "Austrumi" linux ?  
<kkathman> mike__: Ive never heard of it actually
<Mars> Hi I have Very Big problem
<Mars> I compiled crystalGL style
<kkathman> yes
<Mars> And when i restarted x i noticed kde crash and there is no window deco. No buttons to close window. Notching. And my keyboard doesent work. I am on windows now. I have breezy
<kkathman> yes there have been discussions about that in here the last two days. Several people have complained about the crystalGL
<Mars> So is there any solution?
<Mars> Is there anything I can do with it?
<Mars> Or i have to delete Kubuntu?
<Mars> Please
<Mars> If you "overheard" these people what solution they had?
<Mars_> :(
<Mars_> I cant find anything about it on google...
<Mars_> Extra
<kkathman> Mars_: I believe that there were no solutions at this time, but perhaps they might return soon.
<kkathman> I personally dont know what the crystalGL is
<kkathman> so I cant offer any solution :)
<Mars_> It means I am dead...
<Mars_> I have to reinstall kubuntu...
<kkathman> you can always get to a console and remove kubuntu-desktop and reinstall I suppose
<Mars_> No my keyboard doesent work
<Mars_> NIce
<Mars_> author of this style wrote to me:
<Mars_> No support to my GL deco, I warned every one. 
<Mars_> And no support to problems that are not closely related to my deco. ;)
<Mars_> Idiota
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> gotta be kinda careful
<kkathman> always good to check with others in here especially to find out if anyone has experience with what you are downloading
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I remove OpenOffice.org without removing kubuntu-desktop?
* mrmarcel is away.
* woddf2 needs help
<woddf2> Haldo
* woddf2 needs help
<kkathman> woddf2: cant you just apt-get remove ?
<woddf2> I used Adept.
<dell500> anyone know how to get permissions to the current user, i copied some files that were root owned, now i want to change the owner, do i use chown ?/
<woddf2> It threatened to remove kubuntu-desktop.
<kkathman> hmmm dont understand that
<kkathman> but maybe there are deep ties now...dont know
<gerardocb> yes, dell500
<gerardocb> but using sudo
<woddf2> When I tell it to keep kubuntu-desktop, it gives OpenOffice.org keep status.
<dell500> yup
<dell500> got it
<woddf2> Like this: sudo chown fred:fred foo.bar
<kkathman> woddf2: well I dunno then
<dell500> lol
<kkathman> why do you want to remove it?
<woddf2> ?
<dell500> foo.bar
<woddf2> I like KOffice better.
<kkathman> yah me too
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> actually kubuntu installed both oo1 and oo2
<kkathman> guess they like it :)
* woddf2 loads both OpenOffice.org Writer and KWord at the same time
<woddf2> KWord loaded faster, but I think that's because I'm on KDE.
<kkathman> I like KOffice alot...theyve really worked on it alot
<woddf2> That's all I needed to know.
<woddf2> Thanks
<woddf2> Oodbyegay
<_jaypee> kplayer users anybody?
<zerotime> hi
<zerotime> can someine send me a propper sources.list? I just installed kubuntu, and I just did an apt-get update and I get errors
<_jaypee> do you have us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<_jaypee> in repository
<zerotime> I just installed kubuntu 5.10
<_jaypee> oo okay
<_jaypee> so that means you do have us.archive.ubuntu.com
<_jaypee> let me get you proper link
<_jaypee> i had same problem
<_jaypee> i think us.archive.ubuntu.com repository is broken
<zerotime> well, mine is es.archive.ubuntu.com
<zerotime> I installed spanish support on the installation procedure
<_jaypee> i am currently using deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<zerotime> that works?
<_jaypee> and when i did sudo apt-get update everything was fine
<_jaypee> i just took the us off
<_jaypee> im sending you my sources.list
<_jaypee> so you can look over it
<zerotime> thx, that worked like a charm
<_jaypee> np =)
<_jaypee> glad i helped
<zerotime> what about installing amule, xmms, azureus, etc
<zerotime> any source?
<_jaypee> well amule i know you can install from apt-get
<_jaypee> as long as you activate multiverse
<onur> Hello, i have upgraded KDE 3.5 now i have the arts crashing. How can i downgrade ? sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*arts*.91-*deb is not working because there's only 92 version
<_jaypee> and universe in repository
<_jaypee> azureus i believe you can just download from the site
<onur> I mean i am trying to downgrade arts
<_jaypee> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/
<_jaypee> make sure you also install latest java
<_jaypee> for some reason azureus doesn't work with old java version
<_jaypee> onur, hmm
<_jaypee> i don't know how to do it
<_jaypee> i had to do a complete reinstall
<_jaypee> do you have synaptic installed?
<onur> complete reinstall of what ?
<_jaypee> complete reinstall of my kubuntu because it became unstable
<onur> after upgrading to 3.5 ?
<_jaypee> but i believe in synaptic you can force downgrade
<zerotime> If I enable multinverse I get errors too
<onur> mine looks stable except the arts crashing
<_jaypee> onur go into synaptic and see if you can force a downgrade to lower version
<onur> The issue has been noticed in knownbugs section of kubuntu website but the solution sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*arts*.91-*deb  is not working
<_jaypee> zerotime do you still want to download my sources.list?
<onur> _jaypee: is there synaptic in kubuntu ?
<mts^> yes
<mts^> but its called kynaptic
<_jaypee> onur: in kubuntu its adept, but you can install synaptic by sudo apt-get install synaptic
<onur> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<onur> llike that
<onur> ok
<_jaypee> yes
<_jaypee> it has more features than kubuntu version of synaptic
<onur> what else problems did you encounter after upgrading to 3.5 ?
<mts^> adept is far nicer than synaptic imo
<_jaypee> onur, just arts really
<_jaypee> and occasional kicker crash
<onur> so you did reinstall just for that ? Isn't that an overkill ?
<_jaypee> also when i installed programs from source, it doesnt show up in the menu
<onur> oh
<onur> what do you suggest ?
<kkathman> I'd suggest to anyone right now to NOT install KDE3.5 beta2
<onur> i mean i need a stable system.
<_jaypee> i didn't really tweak my computer much, and only tested kubuntu for two days, so i was like why not just reinstall and wait for kde 3.5 stable
<kkathman> it was a premature release
<onur> oh, this means i have to reinstall my kubuntu ?
<_jaypee> its up to you
<onur> assuming that i want to go back to 3.4.3
<_jaypee> maybe you can wait till they release rc1 and it might fix the bugs
<kkathman> you've already installed it?
<_jaypee> yes onur has installed it, i tried it too
<kkathman> yer stuck then, its very difficult to uninstall...not a simple process :(
<kkathman> uninstalling can be worse lol
<zerotime> please, can someone tellme how to enable multinverse? if I enable them, and do an apt-get update I get errors 404
<zerotime> please, help
<onur> ok i can get through  a reinstall of kubuntu
<_jaypee> zerotime
<onur> takes 30 minutes or so
<zerotime> yes jaypee
<kkathman> !tell zerotime about repos
<_jaypee> make sure its multiverse not multinverse
<frank23> zerotime: its multiverse right not multinverse
<onur> thanks people
<_jaypee> no problem onur, good luck
<kkathman> zerotime: check the pm
<zerotime> I know, I dont edit the line, I just uncomment it
<onur> here one disk goes for  reformatting :)
<_jaypee> zerotime: heres how my line looks deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted multiverse
<_jaypee> zerotime did it work?
<zerotime> thx
<_jaypee> are you using hoary 5.04 or breezy 5.10?
<zerotime> got it working now ubotu
<_jaypee> glad you got it =)
<treefrog> Hi all
<zerotime> and jaypee thx too
<_jaypee> hi
<kkathman> hey treefrog :)
<treefrog> whats the topick of the moment??
<kkathman> hmm.. not much of any topic really
<_jaypee> lol
<_jaypee> anyone use opensuse?
<_jaypee> i converted from suse to kubuntu
<treefrog> what about java.. simple stuff. how to set it up. Y is it not in Adept .??
<kkathman> treefrog: same stories...people having probs with beta2 and the like
<kkathman> !tell treefrog about java
<treefrog> ya that is where I am.. Got Amarok going to I can breath 
<kkathman> chek the pm
<treefrog_> thanks
<treefrog_> can one of you register me so I can PM?
<treefrog_> is that how it works??
<zerotime> how can I enable ntfs support in kubuntu 5.10?
<treefrog_> Oh I like that one
<treefrog_> go to system settings
<treefrog_> open disk and file systems
<treefrog_> click on administrator mode
<zerotime> yeah and
<treefrog_> enter pass and select the partition you want to set up. 
#kubuntu 2005-10-26
<kkathman> !tell zerotime about samba
<kkathman> zerotime: check the pm
<treefrog_> not the right track.. !! ?
<treefrog_> Oh well . 
<frank23> zerotime: just so you know, you will only be able to read on ntfs, not write
<kkathman> ohh sorry I misread that
<kkathman> lol
<zerotime> its not the first time under linux
* kkathman cleans glasses so he can see better
<zerotime> treefrog
<treefrog_> ya
<zerotime> do I press on new?
<treefrog> new
<zerotime> I think this will format the partition I want to set up
<treefrog> yup
<treefrog> no
<treefrog> sorry
<treefrog> no it wont format
<treefrog> sets up new mount
<treefrog> select the path you want 
<treefrog> select the format.. NTFS
<zerotime> Oh, I am really impressed
<treefrog> I'm not sure if I'm right but I put all mine in /media/HD1 or 
<treefrog> or Media/Sdd2
<zerotime> finally someone fixed the ntfs stupid problem
<zerotime> really nice job
<treefrog> it works a treat
<zerotime> thx kubuntu its just what I want now
<stevio> Hi. Anyone know if the game Atomic is included in kubuntu?
<treefrog> Also set permissions so your normal user can get acess to it
<_jaypee> good job treefrog
<treefrog> otherwise only the admin will get to see anything.
<treefrog> then enable it and you are off
<frank23> stevio: is that the puzzle game with atoms?
<ku_dude> hello dudes..
<ku_dude> anybody here installed vmware workstation?
<stevio> Sorry frank, yes it is the puzzle game with atoms
<frank23> stevio: you can install it with adept
<frank23> ku_dude: I installed vmware
<frank23> ku_dude: install     gcc-3.4   linux-kernel-headers   
<stevio> Adept? I don't know what that is. I'm on regular ubuntu. I'm just wondering for a friend, he loves the game. He will install Kubuntu if that game is on it. I think its a kde game...
<frank23> stevio: adept is the package manager like synaptic
<frank23> stevio: it's probably called  katomic
<stevio> Yeah, I think it is.
<stevio> I was thinking it came with the distro, but I guess not. Just as good though, thanks. 
<frank23> stevio: it's not there by default no
<stevio> Alright, thanks bro. 
<frank23> ku_dude:     to run the vmware  config:   export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4   then  run the config script
<kkathman> Hey frank, if we had installed all the compiler stuff under hoary, would that have gotten updated in an upgrade, or should I donwload all that stuff again?
<frank23> kkathman: the packages you had before will be upgraded
<scanner> Hi people around the world ;-)
<sorush20> guys can't get a Mac desktop how can I do it .. 
<kkathman> frank23: so there's no need to do the installs on build-essential, libglibs g++ gcc and the like then?
<scanner> Have someone installed prelink?
<kkathman> sorush20: thats cuz this is linux not osX
<frank23> kkathman: umm well if you had  build-essential before, you have the breezy version now
<scanner> I used "AUTOMATIX", installed and configured prelink but now my cpu works too much ;-(
<kkathman> ok kewl frank23 thanks
<frank23> scanner: I have prelink
<scanner> frank have you got any problem?
<frank23> scanner: no problems.. but I don't see a huge increase in performance either
<kkathman> sorush20: you might take a gander at http://www.kde-look.org tho
<scanner> After prelink my cpu work around the clock without stop
<scanner> :-(
<scanner> and the fan with it :-(
<frank23> scanner: running prelink the first time took me about 30 minutes on a Athlon 64 3200+
<frank23> scanner: I'd say that is normal
<scanner> for me just 15 min
<scanner> ;-)
<scanner> But I think that I uninstall it
<scanner> Have someone a sony vaio FS laptop?
<frank23> scanner: prelink is done running and you still have the cpu working at 100%?
<scanner> yes :-(
<frank23> what process is using the cpu?
<scanner> Centrino
<frank23> I mean what program is using the cpu?
<scanner> :-?
<scanner> I don't know
<frank23> type   top in a konsole
<scanner> uahooooooooooo
<scanner> A lot of process are running
<frank23> scanner: which one uses cpu%?
<ku_dude> frank23: you still there?
<frank23> ku_dude: yeah
<scanner> kded
<scanner> konsole
<ku_dude> frank23: I did all that already.. but when I try to start the workstation.. it shows loading for a while then dies..
<scanner> etc....
<ku_dude> also it messes up my local pc networking environment.
<frank23> ku_dude: the vmware configure script  worked?
<ku_dude> frank23: well.. not really.
<scanner> xorg too
<frank23> ku_dude: type  vmware  in a konsole to see the error message
<ku_dude> cause it when I try to run it from the shell with vmware & it complains about config wasn't done properly.
<frank23> scanner: is there a process using alot of the cpu? (more than 10%?)
<libben> is there any command that flushes the system ? it getting real slow after a day or two of java and playing some games. can i free som ram or what?
<frank23> libben: logout and log back in
<libben> hmm
<libben> java 98 % cpu =)
<scanner> wait
<ku_dude> frank23: gonna re-install it now.. give me a sec.
<frank23> libben: what is using java?
<libben> well, the famous java eater azureus =)
<libben> torrent client
<frank23> libben: it should not use 98%.... ;-)
<libben> no, but i think it because of my leeching skill earlier today... 
<libben> it was fine earlier
<libben> turned it of now
<libben> gonna turn it on and see what top report
<scanner> no
<scanner> no one
<frank23> libben: what java version are you using?
<scanner> :-(
<raphink> no, no one, no cry
<libben> 1.5.04
<raphink> no that's not it sorry
<raphink> :(
<raphink> hehe
* kkathman is confused by this conversation :)
<frank23> libben: ok
<scanner> Yessssssssssssssss
<scanner> xorg
<scanner> :-(
<scanner> I found it
<scanner> 11,2
<frank23> scanner: found what?
<scanner> xorg process have more than 10%
<scanner> CPU usage
<duende> Help : I wanted to re-install Windows on my first partition, but i'm afraid it's going to overwrite grub.  I'm using a non-default kernel for kubuntu, and i don't have a floppy drive.  how could i restore grub afterwards?
<frank23> scanner: that's probably ok...
<scanner> What can I do?
<frank23> !tell duende about restore
<frank23> scanner: prelink shouldn't cause the cpu to be used any more than before
<duende> frank23: ??
<frank23> duende: wrong word...
<scanner> What can I do?
<zerotime> hi, I am having troubles with the system and filesystem app in system settings menu, I load it, press administrator mode button, put in my administrator pass, and I cant gain access, the pass is ok, but the screen I get is exactly the same, please someone help
<scanner> What's wrong in my ACPI?
<scanner> :-(
<scanner> :-(
<scanner> :-(
<scanner> :"(
<frank23> !tell duende about grubrestore
<zerotime> has someone experienced the same problem?
<sorush20> anyone here has a Mac OS feel to their desktop?
<frank23> zerotime: that is the most annoying bug in kubuntu...  try  kdesu kcontrol
<scanner> I'm fighting seid 2 days with my ACPI
<scanner> I cannot controll the FUN
<scanner> FAN
<scanner> sorry
<scanner> ;-)
<scanner> My english isn't perfekt
<frank23> scanner: I don't know any thing about that. look in the forums for people with sony vaio
<scanner> :-P
<scanner> I have done it
<treefrog> Hi guys can I ask q about restricted formats here??
<scanner> But nothing is working
<frank23> treefrog: ask away
<scanner> Ok. No fear. I'm hard ;-)
<treefrog> I get this error when I try the last part of setting up the win32 codacks.. process.. 
<scanner> I will solve it
<treefrog> treefrog@pond:~$ sudo apt-get install totem-xine gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<treefrog> Reading package lists... Done
<treefrog> Building dependency tree... Done
<treefrog> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<scanner> ;-)
<Tm_T> :(
<crimsun> treefrog: you don't have multiverse enabled
<crimsun> gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse | 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<treefrog> Ahh Ok .. Adept here I come.. sorry 
<scanner> I want buy a new TV USB RECEIVER
<scanner> Pinnacle PCTV 50e
<scanner> Do you know if it is linuc compatible?
<kkathman> scanner:  I doubt it
<treefrog> Humm.. I have 4 entries with universe enabled
<scanner> Why?
<scanner> Which I have to buy?
<kkathman> my experience with Pinnacle is that they dont usually release any open source drivers
<scanner> But isn't enough video4linux?
<frank23> treefrog: treefrog universe and multiverse are different
<treefrog> the only thing I have not enabled is the Marillat thing.
<treefrog> everyting else is on and good to go.. acorgin to adept anyway
<kkathman> scanner: the 50e is XP only
<zerotime> I cannot mount an ntfs partition, bad superblock, bad fs, or other error, what am I doing wrong? I am using system settings filesystems option
<treefrog> zerotime: you is having a hard time with that.. not nice. sorry for you.
<treefrog> :(
<scanner> XP only
<scanner> ????????????????
<zerotime> true, but need those partition mounted
<scanner> How long do you use linux?
<zerotime> well, I use both systems a long time ago, np till now, cant make this work
<zerotime> so no one had the same problem?
<scanner> Do you know how can I controll the fan of my sony?
<ku_dude> frank23: hey frank.. can you help me a bit?
<frank23> ku_dude: with what?
<kevman> zerotime, are you sure you are specifying ntfs and not say, vfat?
<ku_dude> frank23: with vmware-config.
<gdarel> Video player question. I installed Breezy and I cannot for the life of me figure out where I put the Codecs to play videos anyone have suggestions?
<frank23> ku_dude: its not working?
<ku_dude> I am re-installing it.. I just wanted to know if I should enabled the NAT thingis..
<frank23> !tell gdarel about w32codecs
<gdarel> I Have the Codecs just dont know where to put them
<frank23> ku_dude: yeah I enabled NAT between guest and host. I always use it
<ku_dude> frank23: I have a static IP address on my local machine. 
<SillyCone> Hi, I'm trying to automount an ext3 hard drive, I added it to fstab, how can I set the permissions so that my user account is allowed to write to the drive?
<ku_dude> i installed it like atleast 3 times already..
<scanner> Why my firefox show me the flash videos with a audio delay????
<scanner> :-(
<ku_dude> anyways le'me install it now and tell you if i get any errors.. gonna accept all the default answers.
<SillyCone> I'm mounting it into a new directory that is in /
<frank23> ku_dude: ok
<scanner> No one want me help???
<scanner> ;"(
<frank23> scanner: only people with sony vaios are likely to be able to help
<ku_dude> frank23: Do you want to be able to use host-only networking in your virtual machines? [yes] ... what do I say?
<scanner> ;"(
<frank23> scanner: I don't know about the audio delays
<kkathman> scanner: whats the issue?
<frank23> ku_dude: yes should work
<scanner> I installed Firefox 
<kkathman> ok
<scanner> and then the flash plugin
<kkathman> ok
<scanner> from the original 
<scanner> macromedia
<scanner> But
<kkathman> ok
<scanner> I become just an audio delay
<frank23> scanner: you can install flash with adept
<kkathman> I dont understand what "audio delay" means for you
<scanner> Which package exactly mean you?
<frank23> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<scanner> The video begin, but the audio just few seconds later
<scanner> Ok, thx frank
<ku_dude> anybody here does Linux Audio editing?
<scanner> I will try now
<frank23> ku_dude: did vmare work?
<kkathman> ku_dude: no way...not in linux :)
<ku_dude> frank23: mmm..might be a problem.
<ku_dude> kkathman: Audacity isn't bad man..give it a try.
<frank23> ku_dude: don't install network-manager, it has a copnflict with vmware
<ku_dude> frank23: i get this error on the last steps: Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                  failed
<ku_dude> frank23: Starting VMware services:
<kkathman> ku_dude: Ahm... its way low end for me
<treefrog> zerotime: you stil there?
<kkathman> but its not too bad you're right
<ku_dude> frank23: network-manager.. mppp..I think I did.. I will check it on Adept.. (brb)
<ku_dude> kkathman: does what I need dude..
<ku_dude> kalenedrael: beets paying money for windows audio editing. and i'm not a mac' guy either.
<kkathman> ku_dude: perfect!! Thats a great thing!
<scanner> ;-(
<ku_dude> frank23: doest network-manager..affects the installation or only the services?
<scanner> It's not better ;-((((
<ku_dude> frank23: I can't even load my package managers..
<ku_dude> neither konquerer.
<frank23> ku_dude: do you have network-manager installed?
<asraniel> hi, i have some files called dsdt for my laptop that i just found in a tutorial. my question is, to get full acpi support for my laptop, do i have to recompile the kernel?
<ku_dude> frank23: frank.. none of my package managers are loaded..
<ku_dude> how do you use apt-get to check if a package is installed? --query?
<Spudchat> hi everyone...has anyone had any success networkin the lexmark x1150 printer?
<frank23> ku_dude: I had a horrible problem with it. I had to boot in safe mode to remove network-manager
<ku_dude> oh yeah!.
<frank23> ku_dude: using apt-get remove network-manager
<treefrog> Can someone confirm what my multivers repo should be. 
<robin> hello all, some here earliar pointed me int the right direction to get w32codecs and mplayer but i forgot where they where, wsa it restrited
<treefrog> eb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<treefrog> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezymain restricted universe multiverse
<ku_dude> it says it isn't installed.
<ku_dude> but some network conflict is on my system though.
<ku_dude> I can talk to you through konquer.. but can't browse the web at all.
<raphink> talk through konqui?
<raphink> how would you do that?
<ku_dude> plus the "Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0" service failed..
<ku_dude> something is scrude up with my system.
<frank23> ku_dude: ok...  I don't really know... 
<ku_dude> frank23: yeah.. me either. :)
<ku_dude> some networking thing though...guess I have to reboot and uninstall vmware then check what networking tool is messing with it.
<zerotime> howto install win32codecs
<zerotime> ?
<raphink> zerotime: I would use Automatix
<raphink> for that
<frank23> ku_dude: I guess.. my problem was with network-manager but some others tools could have similar problems I guess
<frank23> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<frank23> zerotime: did you download the .deb ?
<raphink> !automatix
<ubotu> Not a clue, raphink
<raphink> bad bot :p
<zerotime> I am trying to to a simple apt-get install win32codecs
<zerotime> and apt-cache search win32codecs
<zerotime> nothing
<raphink> yep
<frank23> zerotime: you cannot get w32codecs on the ubuntu repos
<raphink> ubuntu is free and open-source
<zerotime> where can I get them?
<raphink> win32codecs are non free stuff
<raphink> zerotime: 
<raphink> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<frank23> zerotime: on that link
<raphink> that was aimed to you
<raphink> zerotime: or using Automatix : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<raphink> or easy ubuntu
<ku_dude> frank23: what is ksmserver?
<treefrog> zerotime: that bug you had with the partition. you still got it?
<frank23> ku_dude: I don't know
<ku_dude> frank23: franks.. thanks anyways for your help, gonna reboot and try some other stuff.. thanks again.. later.
<treefrog> frank32: my repo setting for multiverse.. what should it be??
<frank23> ku_dude: later
<frank23> treefrog: what you pasted before I think was rigth
<treefrog> na get and eror saying it 
<treefrog> just a sec
<frank23> treefrog: you're canadian, right?
<treefrog> eb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted universe multiverse
<treefrog> deb-src http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezymain restricted universe multiverse
<treefrog> na
<treefrog> oops
<treefrog> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezymain/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.167 80] 
<treefrog> no.. ahh
<frank23> treefrog: add a space 
<treefrog> Ic 
<Tm_T> =)
<treefrog> Ireland would be ie right?? my other repos point at gb!! 
<treefrog> a space where
<frank23>  breezymain 
<frank23> treefrog: I don't know if there are ie mirrors
<treefrog> heanet.ie is for non breezy at least
<treefrog> lovely. thanks frank32
<frank23> treefrog: the space was the problem?  the deb-src  repos are mostly useless anyways
<treefrog> ya and teh CA wa scausing a prob too.. I dont kow why but changed to GB and off it went
<frank23> treefrog: ca  should have worked as well... I use ca no problem
<`Nomad> !emilia
<ubotu> `Nomad: What?
<`Nomad> !pinball
<ubotu> `Nomad: I don't know, could you explain it?
<treefrog> Frank32 ! I dont know! I must check out heanet.ie.. Kubuntu should select the server based on my location setting at install time Right
<frank23> treefrog: yeah
<treefrog> Ok I'm out of here thanks for all the help guys. NN from green Ireland
<libben> what can i type to force the box to shutdown and power of after say 20 mins?
<libben> halt -n 20 ? or something?
<Blissex> libben: look at 'man shutdown'.
<libben> sudo shutdown -p -t 1200 
<libben> should work
<Blissex> libben: looks good.
<Blissex> libben: error, looks wrong.
<libben> yeah, just tried
<libben> but i dont understand why its getting wrong.. im trying diffrent ways,
<Blissex> libben: sudo shutdown -h -H 20
<Blissex> libben: sudo shutdown -h -H 20 "power off..."
<libben> why h and H
<libben> isnt it good with just -H ?
<Blissex> libben: '-h' to halt, '-H' for poweroff on halt, '20' for 20 minutes and the rest it is the shutdown message.
<libben> '20' is gonna be secs =)
<Blissex> libben: '-h' is the action to perform, '-H' is the flavour of halting to do.
<Blissex> libben: actually it should be '+20'
<Blissex> typo.
<wu-hsin> hello, anyone awake and not tired of newbie problems?
<wu-hsin> ;)
<Blissex> The  time  argument can have different formats.  First, it can be an absolute time in the format hh:mm, in which hh is the hour
<Blissex>        (1 or 2 digits) and mm is the minute of the hour (in two digits).  Second, it can be in the format +m, in which m is the number
<Blissex>        of minutes to wait.  The word now is an alias for +0.
<wu-hsin> have trouble partitioning, can't get beyond it trying to install kubuntu 5.10
<Blissex> wu-hsin: just ask.
<wu-hsin> thanks, blissex
<Blissex> wu-hsin: consider reading these suggestions on how to ask questions: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<SillyCone> can somebody help me configuring a second language layout under KDE? ...I've already configured the language itself, but I cant switch between the layouts using hotkeys
<SillyCone> The default trigger is Alt+Ctrl+K, but when I change from English to Russian, "K" character does not exist on the keyboard anymore, so I cant switch back
<SillyCone> and I cant set it to Alt+Shift for some reason..
<wu-hsin> blissex, i find it hard trying to locate an answer for this type of problem
<wu-hsin> so i'll just shoot
<wu-hsin> when trying to write partitions during kubuntu install, i get the error message "Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /yadayada - Device or resource busy."
<Blissex> SillyCone: thats just modifiers, dont do it.
<Blissex> wu-hsin: then reboot, and restart installation without reparitioning, the partitions will be alreayd setup
<SillyCone> Blissex, what shoul I do?
<SillyCone> should*
<wu-hsin> blissex i tried that once, maybe i should try it again
<Blissex> SillyCone: just do what everybody does: put the keyboard switching applent in the panel.
<Blissex> SillyCone: and use the mouse to click on it and switch layouts.
<Blissex> wu-hsin: looks like you should.
<SillyCone> I switch between layouts too often, I need to switch from the keyboard
<wu-hsin> blissex have i understood correctly that i should have at least one root partition with boot flag and preferrably a swap partition on top of that? also i didn't do anything to my Xp, basically just booted the kubuntu CD and went on trying to partition from there
<Blissex> wu-hsin: yes, but you need to have empty space on the disk.
<Blissex> SillyCone: switching from the keyboard is a bit of a problem...
<Blissex> SillyCone: ask in #KDE, I think they know another way to do it.
<SillyCone> Blissex, I figured that out already :)
<SillyCone> Blissex, thanks, I will
<wu-hsin> i guess deleting existing partitions (so as to see the giant letters "FREE" on the screen) qualifies as empty space?
<asraniel> i have a problem. after installing java, the java cimmand launches gij, how can i change that?
<Blissex> wu-hsin: yes it does, it may be you will regret it later :-).
<wu-hsin> blissex no worries about that one. all my precious documents are on cd's and i'm ever so happy now that i'm finally without XP, no matter if it means existing without any hard disk mounted OS for some time :)
<wu-hsin> microsoft's absolute joke of a security update last week was the last drop...
<wu-hsin> well, i'm off to bed. i'll figure this partitioning stuff out tomorrow after a refreshing coma. thanks for the help!
<wu-hsin> bye ->
<jloden> My sound worked under Hoary, but not under breezy, anyone have a moment to help troubleshoot? 
<crimsun> cat /proc/asound/cards
<jloden> ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4 with AD1981B
<kkathman> Evening Blissex :)
<aldenwlinn> hello ppl
* Blissex hides behind the curtain :-)
<kkathman> lol
<aldenwlinn> realy
<kkathman> pay no attention to the man behind the curtain
<strike4ce> Can I reverse the update of KDE 3.5 beta?
* nicholaspaul is doing something less important.
<kkathman> strike4ce: can you...yes....is it easy....not even
<strike4ce> kkathman: how?
<crimsun> jloden: paste the output from amixer onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<kkathman> strike4ce: I heard someone explain it yesterday and didnt understand all the steps, so I'd hesitate to say anything
<jloden> ok
<kkathman> strike4ce: I know it involves removing a lot of things, rebooting, reinstalling kubuntu...but there are some other things
<kkathman> In essence I think yer stuck until the RC comes out
<jloden> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3396
<jbasilio> this new beta sucks .. terribly.  i don't know why they even bothered posting it it's so bad.  (at least for me)  such is the price of bleeding edge!
* nicholas is back and there's going to be more of the same.
<jbasilio> i'm trying to downgrade now using apt preferences ... 
<endo> how can i change my resolution settings to 1280x1024?
<crimsun> jloden: in a Konsole, amixer sset 'Headphone Jack Sense' off
<jloden> done
<endo> how can i change my resolution?
<jloden> endo: is it available as a choice if you right click on your Desktop and go to "Configure Desktop" - > Display -> Screen Size ? 
<endo> i did
<endo> wont let me choose anything larger
<jloden> is the resolution you want actually available there in the drop-down list? 
<endo> no
<endo> but i know i have it
<endo> it worked with xandros
<jloden> ok, then that means that X is not configured to provide any higher resolutions, either because your monitor and/or video card are unable to go higher, or because X isn't configured properly for it 
<endo> i beleive x isnt configured properly
<jloden> if you're sure it works on 1280x1024, you'll likely need to edit xorg.conf 
<endo> i am positive
<endo> anyone can walk me through that?
<jloden> if you go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl and paste your xorg.conf contents in there I can take a look 
<jloden> crimsun: still no sound, anything other output I can provide that will help you troubleshoot?
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> are there openoffice.org2 packs in the reps yet?
<crimsun> jloden: hmm, so you dist-upgraded from Hoary?|
<crimsun> -|
<jloden> crimsun: no, fresh install 
<jloden> I tried dist-upgrade, but I ran out of space on / because I partitioned like a moron a while back 
<jloden> endo: did you get the xorg.conf pasted?
<crimsun> jloden: try muting External Amplifier
<jloden> crimsun: dont think that worked, but is there a way to make sure I muted it properly? 
<crimsun> amixer sget 'External Amplifier'
<jloden> Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined; Playback channels: Mono; Mono: Playback [off] 
<jloden> that look right? 
<crimsun> yea
<crimsun> h
<Diablo_D3> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/kdegraphics/+bug/3437
<Tm_T> ok, anyone who's using automatix, stop it
* Diablo_D3 wonders what automatix is
<Tm_T> Diablo_D3: don't wonder, it's tool to install stuff to ubuntu
<crimsun> jloden: does aplay produce sound?
<Balooo> hi 
<Tm_T> well, but it can broke your system
<Diablo_D3> Tm_T: ahh
<Tm_T> Diablo_D3: so stay away from it
<Diablo_D3> dont worry
<endo> sorry wife needed me
<Diablo_D3> I dont install ubuntu
<Balooo> can  anyone  tell   me  if  kstars  is  included on the  live  dvd   ?
<endo> ill do it now
<Diablo_D3> I buy new harddrives, and rsync my root to them
<Tm_T> Diablo_D3: does all istall with --force-yes switch
<jloden> crimsun: no, nothin 
<endo> jloden
<toran> hey guys, how can I get GTK themes on my GTK apps in Kubuntu (I'm using fluxbox as my window manager, actually)
<endo> im doing that now
<Tm_T> can't imagine how stupid must be that fellow who did that "program"
<endo> searching for the file
<crimsun> jloden: you'll need to experiment with line sense being ON then
<Tm_T> toran: apt-cache search gtk | grep theme
<Tm_T> or engine
<jloden> crimsun: what's the command to turn it on? 
<crimsun> jloden: you can use any mixer to turn it on
<toran> Tm_T: those are just different themes I can install... I use gtk-chtheme to choose it, but the theme doesn't get applied until I start that app
<crimsun> jloden: ICH4 apparently has a lingering issue with Line and Headphone Jack Sense(s)
<Tm_T> toran: well, that's how it works
<toran> Tm_T: well, that sucks... I don't wanna start an app every time I log in just to make all my GTK apps look right ><
<Tm_T> toran: it doesn't save your settings?
<endo> jloden: pasted it as Levi
<toran> apparently not
<Tm_T> toran: I do those changes once
<Tm_T> hmm
<jloden> crimsun: no luck with either one on or off or both on/both off
<toran> oh, wait, maybe it is working
<toran> nvm ><
<Tm_T> toran: :)
<toran> sorry to bother you
<Tm_T> np
<endo> so if you can tell me whats up that would be great
<toran> I had my kde control center set to use my KDE theme in GKT
<toran> *GTK
<toran> I turned that off and it's working
<Tm_T> :p
<jloden> endo: that xorg.conf shows all 1280x1024 resolution settings...theoretically your display should be at 1280x1024 unless there was an error 
<endo>  dont think there was
<crimsun> jloden: now add External Amplifier into the permutation
<endo> i dont know the deal
<endo> bb in 1 hr
<endo> gotta get dinner
<Balooo> can  anyone  tell   me  if  kstars  is  included on the  live  dvd  for   PPC   ?
<toran> I have one other question.. how can I get my custom cursor themes to work in fluxbox? they work when I'm in KDE, but not when I'm not :(
<jloden> damn, this sucks...I've not had a problem with sound in a long time, and now I'm totally soundless 
<Tm_T> endo: small advice: cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Tm_T> Balooo: no with that many spaces
<Tm_T> jloden: what's the problem
<whitefungi> anyone running the unreal tournament server on ubuntu?
<Balooo> ok  thx  Tm_T
<Tm_T> Balooo: that said, I don't know but you have too many spaces between words imo
<jloden> dunno, on Hoary I had no problems with sound, but Breezy does not like my sound card 
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> jloden: what does alsamixer say
<jloden> alsamixer says my sound is on 
<jloden> and I posted amixer output into http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/d3396 for crimsun earlier 
<crimsun> jloden: it's a mixer issue
<crimsun> I have the same ac97 codec but a different base dsp, and mine works with headphone and line jack sense muted
<Balooo> Tm_T  just  a  safety  margin  thx  anyway  
<crimsun> external amplifier doesn't matter
<jloden> I've tried dicking with the mixer stuff but can't find a combo that will get a peep out of this thing so far
<Tm_T> Balooo: safety margin?
<Tm_T> Balooo: at least it's annoying :(
<jloden> gah....sound works now 
<jloden> I had to hit the mute button on the thinkpad keypad on and off a couple times, then it just started working 
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> jloden: ok, you never said it's laptop
<Balooo> sorry  for  that Tm_T
<jloden> well, thanks for the troubleshooting help crimsun and Tm-T :)
<Tm_T> jloden: yes, it's important importation
<Tm_T> info
<Tm_T> anyway
<jloden> sorry, should have mentioned, my faul t
<Tm_T> np :)
<endo> jloden im back
<endo> sorry for the inconvinience
<endo> anyone here?
<endo> ?
<endo> anyone around?
<laszlok> im here
<laszlok> i dont know where everyone else went
<aeon17x> I'm wondering, is there any way to completely uninstall kubuntu? I installed it after ubuntu, but for some reason I messed it up along the way, so I can no longer log into it properly. Any way to do it beyond a full reinstall?
<soulslayer8703> Hello 
<soulslayer8703> I need some help here
<soulslayer8703> somebody know how to configure a wifi in kubuntu
<soulslayer8703> im stupid for linux
<soulslayer8703> new guy
<soulslayer8703> i even dont know how to mount 
<soulslayer8703> somebody????
<soulslayer8703> hi...
<_jaypee> anyone have deb file for amarok 1.3.3?
<jayparadise> can i change the source for the default packages like grub and lilo from the cdrom to a site online?
<DaSkreech> If I can update to KDE 3.5 once it's out on the breezy servers I should be able to update to OO.0 2.0 Final Right?
<jayparadise> heh just had to comment out the cdrom source
<poimen> hi
<poimen> I need  help installing th eivtv module on breezy
<poimen> ivtv**
<poimen> I upgraded my kernel from 386 to 686
<poimen> then I installed the linux-headers-686
<endo> i need help with my 1280x800 display
<endo> can someone lend a hand
<poimen> and when I do make for the module I get a log error her eis the output http://pastebin.com/400503
<laszlok> endo: whats your problem
<endo> i dont have the option to set my display to 1280x800
<laszlok> was it not there in the inital install?
<poimen> I really need help with ivtv I just erased my windows partition and that is the only thing I need getting working so i have all my hardware working in this funtinal PC 
<poimen> :)
<endo> where is synaptic package manager
<laszlok> endo: i see it as an option in the xorg config
<endo> i did that
<endo> but its not working
<pospeselr> quick newbie question
<pospeselr> how do I execute a command on startup?
<pospeselr> specifically synergy --config synergy.conf
<pospeselr> synergys i mean
<endo> what bios type are we running
<pospeselr> quick newb question, anyone know how to go about executing a command at startup?
<ku_dude> frank23: hey frank you there?
<frank23> yeha
<ku_dude> about vmware..
<ku_dude> so I installed it ok.
<frank23> ok
<ku_dude> it runs only if I disable networking.
<ku_dude> so I am creatin the virtual machines. then maybe try enable networking later on..
<frank23> ok
<ku_dude> only one question though.. when you install windows XP for example in a virtual machine should the license key work as if you had installed it on a real system?
<frank23> ku_dude: did you add networking software or special configuration to cause vmware not working?
<ku_dude> frank23: I don't know..but I will illiminate stuff until i solve the problem.. I noticed bind was installed, so I removed that.
<ku_dude> not sure what else could be causing the problem.
<frank23> ku_dude: ummm....  I think so
<ku_dude> anyways I suspend the virtual machine, I will try to finish XP installation tomorrow.
<endo> how do i go about install kde .deb ?
<ku_dude> i'm going home now to my bed.. take care. and thanks again for your help.
<ku_dude> frank23: will you be online tomorrow?
<ku_dude> frank23: on #kubuntu ie.
<frank23> ku_dude: probably
<ku_dude> ok cya then.. my body is bluddy tired.
<frank23> ok
<frank23> endo what do you want to do exactly?
<endo> to install kde 3.5
<endo> and to set my resolution right
<endo> can you help
<endo> ?
<frank23> !kde3.5
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<frank23> endo there are still severe bugs with kde3.5 so I don't suggest it
<frank23> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Tm_T> frank23: that's old information what ubotu gices
<Tm_T> gives
<frank23> that's true...
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<Tm_T> ;)
<frank23> ubotu kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<ubotu> ...but kde3.5 is already something else...
<frank23> ubotu forget kde3.5
<ubotu> frank23: i forgot kde3.5
<frank23> ubotu kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<frank23> !kde3.5
<ubotu> frank23: What?
<frank23> crap I don't know how to make ubotu work
<jsubl2> !tell frank23 about ubotu
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> teach him!
<Tm_T> +t
<jsubl2> hehe
<endo> dood
<frank23> thanks
<endo> i dont get a tutorial there
<frank23> endo where?
<endo> on any of those links
<endo> i just want to know how to get this going
<endo> im a total newb
<frank23> endo what do you want to know exactly? (and if you're a total newbie, don't install kde3.5
<frank23> for now I mean
<endo> hehe
<endo> okk i wont
<endo> im a total newb
<endo> my other issue is getting my 1280x800 resolution to work
<endo> i modified the xorg.conf
<endo> but no luck
<frank23> what resolutions do you have available in configure desktop?
<endo> 1024x768
<frank23> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frank23> did you look at this?
<endo> yes
<endo> i downloaded the program it said to
<endo> but i cant get that to work
<frank23> endo do you have one of those intel chipsets?
<kkathman> evening again all :)
<endo> yes
<endo> i have the intel
<endo> chipset
<MPC> can someone help me with a USB memory drive, which works with Ubuntu but is no long recognized by XP?
<frank23> did   sudo 855resolution -l  give you alist of resolutions?
<endo> nope
<endo> i do that in my main right
<MPC> I tried un-mounting ... and re-formatting via mkfs etc.; but, Win XP still can no longer "see" the usb memory stick
<frank23> endo   you write that in a konsole
<endo> i did
<frank23> MPC: I don't know anything about that
<frank23> endo: what did it say?
<MPC> thanks, Frank23
<endo> sudo 855resolution -l
<endo> sudo: 855resolution: command not found
<MPC> btw, I have the same video problem with Ubuntu not recognizing the Centrino video chip set
<MPC> I have no option to set my video to 1280x800, my notebook's native resolution
<frank23> endo did apt-get install 855resolution work without error?
<endo> nope
<endo> says couldnt find package
<frank23> endo why didn't you say that from the start?    you need to enable universe. go in adept:  file->manage repositories
<endo> hu
<endo> from the beginning
<endo> from the kde desktop?
<frank23> endo: K->system->Package manager(adept)
<endo> ok
<endo> i got it
<endo> full upgrade
<frank23> did you go to manage repositories?
<endo> yes
<frank23> ok
<frank23> fetch updates, then do a search for 855resolution
<endo> ok
<endo> will do
<endo> i dont see it
<frank23> did you enable the lines with universe?
<kkathman> I was a little surprised there were no updates today through Adept :)
<endo> ?
<frank23> endo why didn't you say that from the start?    you need to enable universe. go in adept:  file->manage repositories
<frank23> sorry I didn't mean to be rude... I just pasted something from before
<endo> i now
<endo> i KNOW
<endo> i dont understand what your saying
<endo> the lines with universe int he repository are comments
<frank23> yes but right click them to enable them
<MPC> Frank23:  fyi: I was able to sudo apt-get install 855resolution ... and sudo 855resolution -l ... listed video modes, including 7e  1280x800
<frank23> MPC: so it should work... 
<endo> i got em
<kkathman> hey thoreauputic  :)
<endo> now i am fetching updates
<MPC> now what? ... i.e. System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution .... still only lists ONE choice: 1024x768
<frank23> MPC: are the horizfreq and vertrefresh numbers good in xorg.conf?
<endo> frank thanks man
<endo> says its installed
<MPC> Frank23:  let me check ...
<satafterh> hello all, is there a desktop theme manager in kubuntu
<endo> what should i do now
<MPC> frank23:  are you familiar with the path to xorg.conf?
<kkathman> satafterh: yes, its part of the system settings
<frank23>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MPC> thanks
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi - sorry I'm lagged at the moment (big download)
<kkathman> no prob thoreauputic :)
<frank23> endo  search for 855 in quick filter
<endo> i did that
<endo> im golden
<endo> i did
<endo> sudo 855.... -l
<frank23> ok
<endo> now i need to go from here
<frank23> can you get the list of video modes?
<endo> yes
<endo> what should i type now
<frank23> is yours there?
<endo> nope
<endo> they got 1280x1024
<endo> they got 1280x801
<endo> i guess that is close enuff
<endo> what should i do now
<frank23> endo close enough will not work ;-)
<frank23> follow the instructions in the webpage  but use   kdesu kate /etc/default/855resolution to open the file
<frank23> one line:  kdesu kate /etc/default/855resolution
<ice_1963> how do i get cdrdao for k3b?
<frank23> ice_1963: in adept: enable universe and install it
<MPC> frank23:  xorg.conf looks "good"  i.e. Section "Screen"  makes lots of references to 1280x800
<ice_1963> can ido it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<endo> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<MPC> is logoff & re-start X required?
<frank23> endo    did you try sudo kate?  that doesn't work
<frank23> MPC: I guess, I really don't know
<endo> sAME error
<MPC> over & out ... <G>
<frank23> endo:   open ksysguard (system menu)
<ice_1963> good job on kubuntu
<kkathman> frank23: people can use kynaptic also to install :)
<frank23> endo:  find  kate and kill it
<frank23> kkathman: kynaptic is not there by default now
<kkathman> frank23: Uhmm.. I beg to differ
<kkathman> it was installed on my system when I upgraded
<kkathman> I didnt have it before
<ice_1963> can i install synaptic in kubuntu?
<endo> insufficient permissions to kill
<frank23> kkathman: well I don't have kynaptic yet I have kubuntu-dektop
<kkathman> hmmm did you install kubuntu or ubuntu originally?
<frank23> endo   take note of the process id number  and do sudo kill 2536
<frank23> endo  whatever that number is...
<kkathman> lol
<frank23> ice_1963: yes you can
<frank23> kkathman: I think I uninstalled kynaptic after I upgraded to breezy
<kkathman>  Ahh ok
<kkathman> that makes sense :)
<endo> dood i gotta run
<endo> peace
<frank23> endo ok later
<kkathman> I havent gotten the hang of Adept yet...I guess I dont trust it :)
<kkathman> Im an apt-get kinda guy :)
<frank23> kkathman: yeah I still like synaptic better
<frank23> oh
<frank23> ;-)
<kkathman> old habits die hard I suppose
<frank23> I never picked up old habits
<frank23> hoary was the first time I used any debian
<kkathman> warty was my first time
<kkathman> I used Red Hat, Mandrake (a little), and Libranet before
<frank23> I used red hat 9 for a while like 2 years ago
<kkathman> yah thats what I used too
<kkathman> it was so huge and bloated
<frank23> and red hat 7 when that was new but ubuntu made me convert to linux
<kkathman> I havent tried anything else since I installed ubuntu
<kkathman> I heard I should have tried Knoppix 
<frank23> kkathman: I tried linspire and opensuse just to see
<kkathman> what did you think of linspire?
<kkathman> I tried SuSE 4 I think a long time ago
<kkathman> or was it 5?  1998 or 1999 or so
<kkathman> I had a devil of a time configuring it back then...wouldnt run on a Dell
<frank23> its ok...  It's probably the only distribution that can really say that you never need the console. so for some people it might be good. everything runs as root by default though :(
<kkathman> linspire?
<kkathman> wow
<frank23> yeah linspire
<kkathman> interesting
<kkathman> I personally dont see how people even get by on Linux without the console, and I think its a mistake not learning it
<frank23> kkathman: linpire is basically debian but you need to pay to get access to the linpire repos
<kkathman> Every certification program stresses console control
<kkathman> ahhh that suxors
<frank23> kkathman: console will scare away lots of simple desktop users
<kkathman> yah I know, so we train a bunch of dummy linux users now that we have dummy windows users :)
<frank23> kkathman: the worst is that the dummy linspire users will be as vulnerable to every kind of crap as windows users since they run as root by default
<kkathman> exactly!!  People dont realize that an uneducated computer user is a major liability
<kkathman> I have a client that paid me $150 to drive over to her home and plug in her printer to the computer
<frank23> If linspire was suddenly the target of malware, they would have no choice but to stop the default installs as root
<kkathman> whats good about that, is that was the right thing for her to do!
<frank23> yeah
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> default installs as root?
<frank23> yep
<Tm_T> you mean no other users, just root?
<frank23> Tm_T: by default yes... you get the option to setup users during install though
<Tm_T> ok
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I like the way ubuntu does it
<Tm_T> that's a big, huge ugly flaw
<kkathman> disable the root..good idea for most people actually
<Tm_T> kkathman: yup
<frank23>  /root  gets filled with all the .files from kde etc
<Tm_T> kkathman: and it's soooo easy to enable if you wan't it
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> but most shouldnt
<kkathman> even I dont
<kkathman> well...I take that back
<kkathman> I enabled it
<kkathman> but dont use it
<kkathman> only if I am going to be doing alot of admin stuff
<frank23> kkathman: how do you enable/disable root anyways?
<kkathman> uhmm..prolly not a good thing to put here in the open channel
<frank23> kkathman: is it just give a password, then give a random password you forget immediately to disable?
<Hobbsee> afternoon all
<Hobbsee> oh good!  the howto worked for getting a mouse theme for firefox and thuderbird, rather than the standard black one :D
<kkathman> frank23: check your pm
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman :)
<kkathman> good evening Hobbsee!! How are you tonight :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: happy to not have black cursors while in firefox :D
<frank23> Hobbsee: hmm... I still have those black cursors
<kkathman> great!!!
<Hobbsee> frank23: howto on ubuntuforums.org
<kkathman> what black cursors...and where?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu section
<frank23> ok
<Hobbsee> kkathman: what colour are your cursors normally?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: Shhhh...we dont wanna promote that
<kkathman> in firefox?
<kkathman> lemme check
<Hobbsee> both firefox and out of it
<Hobbsee> why dont we want to promote it, and which dont we want to promote?
<kkathman> its a regular black line like most things
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> well for those of us who select that we want a white, or some other colour cursor, in firefox it still shows as black
<Hobbsee> and now there is a howto that fixes that :D
<kkathman> Hobbsee: its probably not a good idea to tell alot of people how to enable root :)
<kkathman> OHhhh ok
<Hobbsee> kkathman: where did i do that???
<Hobbsee> i've said nothing at all about root for a very long time...
<kkathman> ohhh I misread :)
<kkathman> my bad
<kkathman> hehe
<regeya_> I shall have to check my logs.  anyone else experiencing random freezes?  as in something that is cataclysmic enough that you cant kill xorg with ctrl-alt-esc?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: thought you might have - i use the factoid for root lol...not sure why anyone would bother though
<Hobbsee> regeya_: with what  in particular?
<frank23> regeya_ no freezes like that here
<kkathman> well yah
<kkathman> I need new games...the ones that come with KDE and Gnome arent very good :(
<regeya_> Hobbsee: I realize 'random freezes' is a bit vague but 'random' is a key word
<kkathman> MahJohng is ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: jake2 ;)
<kkathman> thats a game?
<Tm_T> yes
<kkathman> what kind?
<Tm_T> but...
<Hobbsee> regeya_: none here, but that doesnt mean anything lol
<Tm_T> it's java port of quake 2
<Hobbsee> kkathman: planetpenguin racer?
<kkathman> ohhh kewl :)
<Tm_T> I find it soooooo good
<frank23> kkathman: there is a DDR clone you can play with a keyboard called pydance
<kkathman> nice :)
<kkathman> planetpenguin?? hehe
<frank23> kkathman: you download songs "elsewhere"
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yeah, particularly the desperation level
<Tm_T> kkathman: other good games: freeciv2
<Hobbsee> friend of mine on windows loves playing tuxracer - i didnt have breezy on the computer at the time
<kkathman> I have civ2 on my Winbox...and Rome-TotalWar....very good
<kkathman> Tm_T: I wonder if I have java working
<kkathman> it was on my hoary so I wonder if it got upgraded
<Hobbsee> kkathman: java -version
<kkathman> 1.4.2
<Hobbsee> hmmm...should try freciv
<Hobbsee> it's upto 1.5 now
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadeb]  for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<kkathman> wonder what happens to my 1.4.2 if I install 1.5?
<frank23> kkathman: it stays there I think  you use  sudo update-alternatives --config java  to choose   the one you use
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> i went through some hellacious procedure to install java SDK before under hoary
<kkathman> does freeciv2 use java or not?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: grabbing the deb is way easier lol..but i remember doing that too
<kkathman> yeah I can imagine Hobbsee 
<frank23> how do you use a new cursor theme in kde after you download it?
<kkathman> frank23: thats a great question!! I have never known how to do that or load themes
<Hobbsee> where'd you get the cursor theme from?
<Hobbsee> system settings, mouse, install new cursor theme
<kkathman> you can get them from alot of places Hobbsee ... kde-look.org is one
<Hobbsee> yeah, if it's kde-look, there are usually instructions
<frank23> Hobbsee: from kde-look.   
<Hobbsee> yeah, pick the locatoin of the theme, and it should be done
<frank23> some sources came with the cursors
<Hobbsee> frank23: system settings, mouse, cursor themes tab, install new cursor theme, point to location of downloaded theme
<kkathman> ok where do I get freeciv2?? apt-cache doesnt find it :(
<Hobbsee> looks like freeciv is there
<Hobbsee> but that may not be the same thing
<frank23> Hobbsee: that's what I'm doing but do I have to compile the theme somehow?
<Hobbsee> frank23: hopefully not, try with the location of the theme
<kkathman> ahh it requires java :(
<kkathman> ugh
<kkathman> freeciv is a transitional dummy package :(
<frank23> Hobbsee: is the theme supposed to be one file only? or a directory?
<Hobbsee> frank23: probably a directory...could be one file
<Hobbsee> checking kdelook
<frank23> trying to install http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19506
<Hobbsee> frank23: you can pick the archive file, ie you dont have to extract it
<Hobbsee> frank23: and you'd want the first link - doesnt look like you need the source
<frank23> Hobbsee: oh....
<Hobbsee> frank23: unless you plan on changing it...
<Hobbsee> nice cursors
<frank23> still doesn't work... I must be doing something stupid...
<Hobbsee> frank23: click on that
<Hobbsee> http://kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=19506&id=1
<Hobbsee> if it asks, save to disk
<frank23> Hobbsee: ok
<kkathman> so you save them then you go to the system settings?
<Hobbsee> frank23: Open the Control Centre
<Hobbsee> frank23: Open Peripherals -> Mouse
<frank23> that's what I did before
<Hobbsee> frank23: Click the Cusor Theme tab
<Hobbsee> frank23: Click Install New Theme...
<kkathman> control centre?
<Hobbsee> system settings
<Hobbsee> used to be control centre
<Hobbsee> Select the cursor theme archive
<Hobbsee> frank23: Select the cursor theme archive
<Hobbsee> frank23: Restart KDE
<frank23> I choose the tar.bz2 file and it gives me The file 19506-pinux's-tux-cursors-theme-0.3-cur.tar.bz2 does not appear to be a valid cursor theme archive
<Hobbsee> ah...assuming you got it installed correctly, i'll bet you didnt restart kde
<kkathman> yah this is where I couldnt get past too frank23 
<frank23> same thing with the index.theme files inside the archive
<kkathman> I guess you have to tar something or other
<frank23> and the ./Build.sh  scripts  give me errors
<kkathman> I think its tar xvjf
<Hobbsee> darn!
<frank23> I know how to extract tars
<kkathman> I always forget which options are for bz2s and which are for gz
<frank23> ok.. well I'l try to figure it out with another cursor package
<Hobbsee> i wonder if the quick and dirty method works...
<frank23> kkathman: j for bz2 and z for gz
<Hobbsee> ah...let us see...
<kkathman> shows how much I do that :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> back in a sec...
<Hobbsee> testing if this works...
<Hobbsee> darn, that's a pain
<frank23> Hobbsee: I found how
<Hobbsee> got another idea though...
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<frank23> copy cursors directory to  .icons/pinux/
<Hobbsee> you can stick it in 
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> which is precisely what i just tried lol
<frank23> Hobbsee: hmm.. still doesn't work
<Hobbsee> frank23: then restart kde?
<Hobbsee> frank23: then go in and select the theme
<frank23> Hobbsee: now I got it!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> did you want to copy that theme, so it's used in firefox and thunderbird too?
<frank23> Hobbsee: the howto shows how to do this I think
<Hobbsee> yeah, it does
<Hobbsee> in short, copy the two files (ie index and cursor folder) to ~/.icons/default
<frank23> Hobbsee: ok thanks ;-)
<frank23> all this for stupid cursors! lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it wont be so difficult next time as you'll know how to do it
<Hobbsee> more difficult seems to be changing the kdm theme - it never works when i try, so i gave up
<Hobbsee> and the breezy one is nicer than the hoary one, anywya
<azertyuuu> hey all, if i use Adept to install packages, it downloads always from Belgian websites (be.archive.kubuntu) , and usually, i get error that some files aren't found. Can i change the location 
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: sure, kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: then change it from there
<kkathman> Hobbsee: what is kdesu?
<azertyuuu> and do you know good servers 
<Hobbsee> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<kkathman> ahh
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i keep getting told off for it lol
<Hobbsee> !mirrors
<ubotu> methinks mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<frank23> azertyuuu: I use canada (ca)  
<Hobbsee> !tell azertyuuu about mirrors
<kkathman> I always use sudo gedit
<frank23> azertyuuu: I never had problems with them
<kkathman> force of habit
<Hobbsee> yeah, but that assumes you have gnome
<kkathman> yah true
<kkathman> I do
<Hobbsee> i use the au mirrors here, as that's where i am
<kkathman> cuz I dont like NOT having a backup GUI
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> who needs a backup GUI?  there's a console
<Hobbsee> if you really get stuck, you can just install an extra GUI from there...
<dmlinux> Hey guys, anyone here a amaroK expert?
<kkathman> LOL 
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: no, but no one will have a chance of answering till you ask
<dmlinux> On amaroK my window the the left with all the suggested songs, and ratings and stuff dissappeared, anyon eknow the hot key to bring it back up
* Hobbsee has decided that she likes the virtual terminals for a lot of things - way easier to read
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: do you have amarok in the tray?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: you mean the alt 1, alt 2 etc?
<dmlinux> Hobbsee yes i have the window open atm
<kkathman> or the virtual desktops?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: virtual desktops
<kkathman> Yah I have 8 of them
<Hobbsee> kkathman: the nice things with scrolling black text lol
<Hobbsee> ah, no, not that
<Hobbsee> i meant virtual consoles, sorry
<Hobbsee> the ones without the GUI
<kkathman> ahh so the alt-1 alt-2 thing
<kkathman> why dont you just use Konsole 
<Hobbsee> i do sometimes
<kkathman> you can have multiples of those
<Hobbsee> it's quicker to hit the hotkey than to fire up a console
<kkathman> I keep a Konsole always up in my #1 virtual desktop
<Hobbsee> esp if my fingers are already on the keys and not the touchpad
<dmlinux> anyone know how to get the window up in amarok that tells me ratings, and has the album art , and other info up
<Hobbsee> dmlinux: is it somewhere in the options menu?
<dmlinux> hobbsee i dont see it
<frank23> does anyone have files disappearing from the amrok playlist after you double click them?
<kkathman> like I said, keep one up on your virt desktop...its scrollable :)
<Hobbsee> *settings, configure amarok
<Hobbsee> kkathman: that is true
<dmlinux> hobsee awe crap found it
<dmlinux> hobbsee thanks lol im an ijiot
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> dont worry, all of us have idiot questions at some point
<dmlinux> thanks all :)
<dmlinux> im a gnome user :( so
<kkathman> I dont know if there is a hotkey that switches between virtual desktops
<dmlinux> i like the bar on top and bar on bottom , thats the only reason i still use GNOME
<dmlinux> i have KDE stuff floating on memory, 
<azertyuuu> this is the best repository i guess http://archive.ubuntu.com
<azertyuuu> not ?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: there is if you set one :P
<dmlinux> back to #ubuntu  :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<frank23> dmlinux: you can put bars where you want in kde too
<frank23> too late
<Hobbsee> i cant stand having two bars
<sampan> me either
<azertyuuu> this is the best repository i guess http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> and the stuff all doesnt fit on one, in gnome, i find
<sampan> i -hate- that about gnome
<kkathman> Shoot Ive been working in KDE too long...I forget all those command line things AHHHH!!!
<Hobbsee> kkathman: LOL
<Hobbsee> kkathman: you only need to know some of them
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: yeah, most people will use that
<kkathman> fortunately I have my trusty Linux Bible right here!!
<frank23> what made me switch to kde was that I hated nautilus though
<sampan> is the us.archive still down?
<azertyuuu> so is replace http://be.archive.ubuntu.com with http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> kkathman: hehe
<azertyuuu> can i do that ?
<frank23> azertyuuu: yes
<frank23> or switch to another country
<kkathman> Hobbsee: Does Ubuntu use the standard ctrl-alt-F1, F2 etc for the virtual consoles?
<Hobbsee> yuck...artsd is chugging today on my machine!  must fix that!
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, does here, and i havent changed the defaults mostly
<frank23> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> Hobbsee: i thought you were running the beta2
<kkathman> frank23: so is there a quick hotkey that will move between virtual desktops in KDE then?
<frank23> kkathman: win+f1 , f2....
<frank23> but my shortcuts may not be standard
<kkathman> yah its not standard :)
<frank23> anybody knows what the key next to the right win key does? I never got it...
<azertyuuu> THANX ALL 
<kkathman> standard is Ctrl-F1, F2
<azertyuuu> kubuntu updates without probs now
<stbain> greetings all
<Hobbsee> well that was a little inconvenient!
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  what?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i was running beta2, then reinstalled as it was very unstable
<kkathman> yah... mistake for sure
<kkathman> I think it was premature to release that
<Hobbsee> well, amarok wasnt really playing correctly, tried changing some settings in system settings, machine locked up, including virtual terminals, had to hit power button
<Hobbsee> yeah, which is odd
<Hobbsee> beta 1 gave most people no problems at all
<kkathman> Hobbsee: beta2 has all kinds of problems with artsd
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know...
<stbain> is anyone else getting an error trying to apt-get update where us.archive.ubuntu.com resolves to 0.0.32.144?
<Hobbsee> it took ages for someone to tell me how to get rid of it!
<kkathman> get rid of artsd?
<kkathman> lol
<azertyuuu> stbain, i use archive.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> I had an interesting question today....can you uninstall Open Office?? Cuz I dont think you can
<kkathman> it prompts to uninstall kubuntu-desktop!
<azertyuuu> stbain, try this kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list   and remove the "us" before "archive.ubuntu.com"
<kkathman> my us archives seem to work fine
<kkathman> but I dont know for sure I guess
<stbain> Odd.... check it out: Cannot initiate the connection to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (0.0.32.144)
<stbain> same error for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<azertyuuu> don't know
<frank23> kkathman: uninstalling kubuntu-desktop is not the end of the world (although you should have it in for a dist-upgrade)
<frank23> stbain: that is not the right IP for sure
<kkathman> yah my us archives are working fine...just checked
<sampan> stbain, sounds like a dns problem with your isp
<stbain> ping us.archive.ubuntu.com gives me "connect: Invalid argument"
<stbain> heh
<kkathman> frank23: OH I know
<sampan> i get 22:  caesar.acc.umu.se (130.239.18.142)  when i tracepath to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> I just though it odd that you cant remove Open Office1 or 2
<stbain> heh... check out the A record from dig: us.archive.ubuntu.com.  10000   IN      A       0.0.32.144
<frank23> kkathman: in breezy openoffice1 is not in kubuntu-desktop though
<stbain> dang... I was soooo looking forward to using Kubuntu for work in the morning (first time installing it)
<Tm_T> frank23: why you need openoffice1 ?
<frank23> Tm_T: I don't
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> then remove it
<regeya> no joke.  openoffice2 is a definite improvement
<frank23> Tm_T: I did
<azertyuuu> hey all, i heard that OOo 2 final is out, and i want it. Do i have to remove the standard version (beta) first and download the newest with adept or what ?
<Tm_T> azertyuuu: I don't think adept has it yet
<frank23> azertyuuu: it will eventually be in breezy-backports... until then I'm not sure what is the best way to install
<azertyuuu> ok 
<aaronjs> well....  3rd attempt to install kubuntu on my server...  Keeps failing.   The log it tells me to check does not exist.   The disk checks out as being good. I've used the same disk in teh same drive to install on the other systems.  The system is a dual athlon ASUS mobo.
<aaronjs> doh.  Hobbsee you  missed my question.  lol
<kkathman> frank23: well remember I upgraded from hoary, which had OO1...so now I have both :(
<Hobbsee> *sigh*
<frank23> kkathman: I did too but you can remove OO1 now
<Hobbsee> aaronjs: sorry, what?  what'd i miss?
<aaronjs> well....  3rd attempt to install kubuntu on my server...  Keeps failing.   The log it tells me to check does not exist.   The disk checks out as being good. I've used the same disk in teh same drive to install on the other systems.  The system is a dual athlon ASUS mobo.
<Hobbsee> every once in a while system settings will crash in trying to change the sound, then it goes away - never found out why
<Hobbsee> hence the crash
<Hobbsee> es
<aaronjs> disable the sound then?
<kkathman> frank23: how can you remove it...when you try, it wants to delete oo2
<aaronjs> until after install, Hobbsee?
<kkathman> I mean kubuntu
<Hobbsee> aaronjs: sorry, i was meaning that was why i went awol, and had to reboot
<aaronjs> ah
<stbain> hrmmm... I'm not sure, but I think my fresh kubuntu install has some networking issues. It's resolving ubuntu.com addresses to 0.0.32.144. Perhaps I need to disable IPv6 or something?
<Hobbsee> aaronjs: where and why does it fail?
<Hobbsee> hehe...someone in ubuntu saying that xkill isnt graphical
<aaronjs> Hobbsee: during the install of the base system.   on the third try, it is getting further.   it asked me which kernel I wanted to instal.  I'm begining to think it doesn't know what to do with the smp.
<Hobbsee> well, it's point and click, that would make it graphical wouldnt it?
<kkathman> lol
<frank23> kkathman: you can remove the openoffice.org packages except openoffice.org-debian-files
<aaronjs> well... xkill isn't the most polished graphically...   
<Hobbsee> with the smp?
* Hobbsee raises eyebrows - amarok will play .wav files fine with artsd engine, but not with alsa...i wonder why
<kkathman> Hobbsee: so do you know how to remove OOffice1 ?
<kkathman> frank23: says you can
<kkathman> but I dunno
<Hobbsee> it's still more graphical than killall whatever, or top
<Hobbsee> kkathman: sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<kkathman> Hobbsee: when you do that, it will want to remove kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> kkathman: you can do that, it's a metapackage
<azertyuuu> is it also possible with  "dpkg -r O..."  ?
<kkathman> thats what I keep saying :)
<Hobbsee> um...probably possible, but more painful
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<frank23> kkathman: what version of kubuntu-desktop do you have?
<aftertaf> hi all
<Hobbsee> frank23: hoary, clearly
<frank23> kkathman: openoffice.org is now in universe. it should not be needed
<kkathman> hmmm I wonder why my console doesnt have colors anymore..thats something I just noticed
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf :D
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser :D
<kkathman> hey aftertaf :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> hi everyone :)
<kkathman> I dont need it :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> konsole having colours?
<aftertaf> what a wonderful welcome......
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i like that idea
<Hobbsee> hehe
* aftertaf appreciates it :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yah... ya know...blues and greens
<Hobbsee> you're obviously here enough that you're recognised
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ooh pretty...maybe i'll have to do that with my virtual terminals
<kkathman> was that way in hoary but not now :(
<Hobbsee> kkathman: hang on, which are you running?
<Hobbsee> hoary or breezy?
<kkathman> breezy
<Hobbsee> which did you want to remove?
<Hobbsee> open office 1 or 2?
<kkathman> I remember vaguely there is a colors file somewhere that shows symlinks in a color, and functions in another.etc
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I want to get rid of OO1...cuz I have Koffice and OO2
<Hobbsee> kkathman: then sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org
<Hobbsee> kkathman: nice, i'll go look for it
<Hobbsee> later
<kkathman> I miss my colors in my Konsole :(
<sampan> the upgrade nuked them?
<kkathman> yah
<sampan> can you get them back by settings --> schema ?
<kkathman> nah..I mean in the Konsole
<sampan> my konsole is colorized, so you should be able to get them back
<kkathman> or Console
<kkathman> yah I
<kkathman> I would think so...but I gotta figure out how
<sampan> or do you mean the virtual console?  or the app?
<Hobbsee> oh..
<sampan> my konsole app is colorized, but i dunno about the virtual-consoles ... i never use them since i run irssi in konsole and just have a couple extra konsole tabs behind it
<Hobbsee> ooh pretty
<Hobbsee> pity i just made mine unreadable lol
<sampan> lol hate it when that happens
<aaronjs> not sure how kubuntu works, but if you loose colorized output, sounds like the skel for the master user might need to be copied over to the user that lost the color.
<kkathman> sampan: I dont even have colors in my Konsole, or in the virtual consoles either
<Hobbsee> very pretty :D
<aaronjs> isn't that stuff in .bash_rc or .profile or something (depending on dist)
<Hobbsee> i'd love all the different commands in different colours, like ls does...
<sampan> kkathman, hrmmmm ... that's not good  :(   some file get misplaced in the upgrade?
<sampan> aaronjs  forgive an uber-noob question, but what is "skel"?  
<kkathman> yah I dunno
<kkathman> there is some file that must be missing
<kkathman> this is like a thing with me now... I must fix this!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> kkathman has decided!
<aaronjs> sampan: the skeleton/foundation for creating the structure of a users home directory (or anythign for that matter)
<sampan> well my .bashrc does have lines for formatting color output (ls command)
<sampan> ahhh, thanks aaronjs 
<aaronjs> sampan: as well, it should. :)
<aaronjs> sampan: you can look for files of custom ones on the net, and get _really_ crazy.
<sampan> lol i'm sure there are some funky ones out there
<kkathman> hmmm Hobbsee I think its a bashrc issue
* aaronjs also advises people to download screenrc for the great "screen" utility
<Hobbsee> right
<aaronjs> kkathman: just have someone query you and paste their bashrc
<aaronjs> , or pull it from svn/cvs... whatever Ubuntu uses.
<aaronjs> ooops...
<aaronjs> whatever kubuntu uses.
* aaronjs gets confused with # he is in.
<aaronjs> kkathman: did it work?
<aaronjs> kkathman: I imagine you will have to source .bashrc in order to get it to reload it. :)
<kkathman> where is .bashrc  in etc?
<aaronjs> kkathman: do a ls -la in your ~ (home) dir.
<kkathman> ahh stupid me...of course!!
<aaronjs> kkathman: no, not stupid.
<aaronjs> kkathman: if it wasn't htere, I believe you would default to the one in /usr/share or something...
* aaronjs doens't remember where it is stored.
<aaronjs> so, you are right.
<aaronjs> there exists elsewhere the same file
<aaronjs> <usually coppied as part of teh skeleton for a new user setup>
<aaronjs> do a sudo locate -u and then type locate .bashrc and you'll find out really quick where they all are. ;)
<aaronjs> kkathman: perhaps you could sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc to your home directory.
<kkathman> aaronjs: in my bashrc the color=auto wasnt set for ls...so I changed that. But I need to somehow logout and log back in
<aaronjs> kkathman: nope
<kkathman> no?
<aaronjs> source .bashrc
<kkathman> ahhh
<aaronjs> see if that works 
<aaronjs> if not, close the console, and open it back up.
<aaronjs> it should source each time you start it.
<aaronjs> "konsole" I assume.
<kkathman> BINGO
<sampan> colorized!
<aaronjs> woooooooooo whooooooooo.
<sampan> color kkathman tickled pink!
<aaronjs> kkathman: no you can go to bed. :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<aaronjs> no/ now
<Hobbsee> screenshot?
<kkathman> lol
<sampan> lol hobbsee
* aaronjs finally gets kubuntu to install on his duall athlon server....
<Hobbsee> i want to see what it looks like lol
<aaronjs> 4th try is a charm. :)
<Hobbsee> aaronjs: yay!
<Hobbsee> it is
<aaronjs> Hobbsee: don't let people complain about not being able to install, unless they can prove they burnt their cd at sane speeds. lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<DaSkreech> Anyone plays with OO Base?
<DaSkreech> Or has it? :)
<Hobbsee> i've only ever had an install die once
<Hobbsee> i've got oo.o2 base
<DaSkreech> I need to test something funky I'me seeing
<Hobbsee> sure
<aaronjs> kkathman: if you are really retentive on the colors, check out /usr/share/doc/adduser/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/bash.bashrc or surf the net for some addition "blinging" color files.
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Open any database that has a field with repeated data
<Hobbsee> um...i dont have one on here...
<Hobbsee> a link to one?
<DaSkreech> Just make one with one field 
<aaronjs> Hobbsee: just make one.   lol   5 seconds or so.  :)
<Hobbsee> actually, maybe i do from last year...
<DaSkreech> and enter the same thign on two rows
<DaSkreech> thing
<DaSkreech> Then do a SELECT "FieldName" FROM "Table"
<Hobbsee> um...attempting to input data...
<Hobbsee> eek, now you've lost me lol
<kkathman> aaronjs: now thats quite a file!!
<Hobbsee> i've deliberately forgotten all of the access stuff
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> ok You are on Tables?
<kkathman> I dont particularly like the purple
<DaSkreech> and put the same data on two rows?
<Hobbsee> way lost...
<kkathman> but I dont think you can set the colors per se
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Where are you?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> That lost :(
<kkathman> aaronjs: do you know if you can set those colors differently?
<strike4ce> How Do I set firefox as my default browser?
<DaSkreech> What just happened?
<strike4ce> How Do I set firefox as my default browser?
<aaronjs> DaSkreech: probably a server split
<strike4ce> net split
<DaSkreech> well that kicked a lot of people
<aaronjs> heh, what strike4ce said..  lol
<aaronjs> DaSkreech: the'll be back.
<DaSkreech> OK thats fine then
<kkathman> every one still here?
<DaSkreech> naolith got kicked 
<DaSkreech> and about 20 other people are presumed missing :-)
<kkathman> oh now this is weird
<DaSkreech> does anyone else have base and was following what I was saying?
<Kinomees> how to exec Realplayers *.bin file ?
<DaSkreech> Try mplayer?
* DaSkreech looks at aaronjs
<strike4ce> How Do I set firefox as my default browser?
<Kinomees> i have a *.bin file
<strike4ce> How Do I set firefox as my default browser?
<Kinomees> should be a linux installer or smth
<DaSkreech> strike4ce: It's in Firefox's prefrences 
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Kinomees> cool netsplit :D
<DaSkreech> It did it again
<DaSkreech> OK lilo just pmed me
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  stsyem settings > kde componetes
<DaSkreech> strike4ce: got that?
<elementarmy> can someone help with a dsl prob?
<elementarmy> of
<aaronjs> heh....  gooooooooooo  Freaknode.
<mcquaid> hello is there a qt/kde app simliar to gnome's gok?  a program so you can see a keyboard overlay and 'type' with the mouse
<kkathman> back
<kkathman> Major internet outage here
<kkathman> anyone here?
<Tm_T> kkathman: no
<kkathman> you funny guy you
<Tm_T> kkathman: you have noticed messages in your status window?
<Tm_T> kkathman: explains that traffic
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<Tm_T> about freenode and routing issues
<kkathman> oh yeah
<kkathman> well, for me it was an internet problem
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> southwest
<kkathman> all of my computers went down
<kkathman> so it wasnt just freenode
<kkathman> no internet nothing !
<gdiebel> kkathman, yeah weird internet stuff going on now. google wasn't working for me for about half hour!
<kkathman> was back up in about 15 minutes
<Tm_T> gdiebel: yup, or try use bugs.kde.org
<kkathman> I suspect it was a simple matter of Tm_T trying to take the whole American internet down
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> kkathman: global issues here
<kkathman> hes so quiet over there...you just wonder what he's up to
<Tm_T> kkathman: america is just a small part of it
<thoreauputic> it's about a dispute between level3 and cogent I believe - peering arrangements
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: no, don't blame me about it
<kkathman> thoreauputic: well Southern US has a massive internet outage too
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: ? you work for them?
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: no, I work for me
<kkathman> ahh he's a mercenary
<Tm_T> hmh, what switch or lever I pull down next
<kkathman> just curious..is there a way in Konversation that it could automatically identify me when I log in?
<sampan> pull the one that says to upgrade my connection speed to 3megs down and 768 up
<Tm_T> one ... two ... sixteen... apple
<sampan> :X
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: just push the big red button on the left ;-)
<kkathman> I know you can do that in mIRC
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: it's for netsplit in ircnet
<sampan> kkathman  if you 'edit' the connection to freenode in konversation, there's a line for "commands"
<sampan> i'd imagine if you put the /msg nickserv identify command in there, it would do the trick ?
<sampan> not sure how konversation command syntax is (i use irssi), but probably pretty simple
<kkathman> I also set up an alias
<aftertaf> kkathman:  i think there is a chan or nickserv password zone where you can put your password
<kkathman> man Im so spoiled from using mIRC
<kkathman> nickserv aftertaf 
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> mIRC is pain
<kkathman> its a /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Tm_T> never liked it
<kkathman> I love mIRC
<sampan> mirc has a lot of features, but i really much prefer irssi's all text console
<kkathman> so easy to use and VERY customizable
<Tm_T> sampan: what features?
<kkathman> Im going to log out and back in here and see if that server command works sampan
<kkathman> brb
<sampan> tm_t, it's really configurable, and easily so -- colors, sizes, fonts of individual windows, etc.  it does mp3 sound requests -- lots of things
<kkathman> seems to have worked
<Tm_T> sampan: I can't imagine anything what is needed and can't be done in irssi too
<kkathman> Konversation isnt that bad at all
<sampan> tm_t, most things i'm sure -- just a question of how many scripts and stuff you wanna load.  i don't miss mirc much, but it's a very easy to use irc client
<kkathman> I used to op on several channels so mIRC makes that so easy
<Kinomees> ok ... why do i need package "locales" ?
<sampan> like i said, i'm happy to have switched to irssi -- it's a great irc client -- but it took me about 2 weeks to customize the config file so that it looked nice to me
<Tm_T> sampan: scripts? why I should load any scripts
<sampan> kkathman  is konversation irc only? or is it one of those multiple protocol messengers?  
<kkathman> sampan: I looked at irssi and thought it customizable but you had to work at it...shouldnt take 2 weeks :)
<sampan> tm_t, well because without them you can't open up a url in irssi 
<kkathman> sampan: Konversation I think is ONLY IRC
<Tm_T> sampan: why should you, it's console app
<Tm_T> kkathman: it is
<sampan> tm_t, because often people post interesting links and cutting/pasting is kinda a pain
<sampan> that's going back to using a mouse -- and avoiding that is part of the whole point in having a text-only irc client
<Tm_T> sampan: err, your terminal can do that for you
<strike4ce> What is the command to dpkg from desktop?
<sampan> i can't find a way to scroll up into the channel or msg text to copy/paste text without using a mouse
<strike4ce> anyone?
<kkathman> from desktop?? you mean console?
<sampan> strike4ce  sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb  
<Tm_T> sampan: hmm, page up/page down
<kkathman> strike4ce: dpkg -i <package name>
<sampan> tm_t, that only scrolls the text itself, -- it doesn't let me select a specific bit of text to copy 
<sampan> my cursor is still stuck on the base line
<Tm_T> sampan: ...
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> I still don't see your point, but I don't mind :)
<Tm_T> you find that as a lack, ok
<kkathman> what time is it there Tm_T ?? around 9 or 10am?
<Tm_T> almost 10
<DaSkreech> 1:52 am
<kkathman> yah here too DaSkreech 
* DaSkreech curls up and snores
<sampan> tm_t, i find not being able to open a url in channel/msg without using a mouse to be a lack -- yes -- so there's a very nice script that i load that lets me just type: /openurl #  and it opens it in my browser
<sampan> you asked why i load scripts -- that's one reason why :)
<kkathman> sampan: you dont like using a mouse?
<sampan> kkathman, not if it's a console app ... it takes a long time to take hands off keys, move to mouse, select text (esp if it's moving fast in a chan of 100+ people) and then paste into browser
<sampan> much faster to type /openurl # 
<kkathman> ahh see when you get older and cant remember all the commands, a mouse is nice :)
<Tm_T> :p
<sampan> it's really only for irc that i hate gui
<Tm_T> older like me or kkathman here
<sampan> it's a text medium, so my typing is faster than mousing i guess
<kkathman> I might pull one of my linux boxes off and put Knoppix on it for grins
<kkathman> Im the old one Tm_T  :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: and I'm not?!
<kkathman> no your not
<kkathman> haha
<Tm_T> sampan: well, to me those urls are less important
<sampan> tm_t, yeah -- i gathered that :)  some other scripts for irssi are nice too.  the 'ls' one lets me search the chanlist for any string in nick/identd/host -- very useful at times
<Tm_T> why hte hell I need chanlist
<Tm_T> :p
<sampan> well if you're opping a channel of 200 users (which i used to do), it's very important :D
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> never done it
<Tm_T> never will
<kkathman> I wish there was a way to put a different background on each virtual desktop
<Tm_T> sampan: sounds like you use quakenet
<Tm_T> kkathman: there is
<kkathman> instead of the same one on all
<kkathman> REALLY???
<kkathman> HOW?
<Tm_T> yup
<sampan> tm_t, actually undernet for years ... hardly there at all anymore
<Tm_T> kkathman: you got that background dialog open?
<kkathman> off of configure desktop?
<Tm_T> or where ever
<kkathman> yes
<DaSkreech> Ah Net stopped burping :)
<DaSkreech> Anyone hae OO base? :-)
<Tm_T> in top of it, you see droplist
<kkathman> ISEE IT!! KEWL!!
<kkathman> HOWD I MISS THAT!
<sampan> lol
<Tm_T> Setting for desktops:
<Tm_T> -s
<Tm_T> there's your answer
<sampan> funny how the littlest things sometimes -- i accidentally turned off icon in apps' menus 
<sampan> holy moly, took me HOURS to find how to turn them back on again 
<kkathman> ahh it doesnt work tho :(
<sampan> maybe you have to restart kde?
<Tm_T> no!
<Tm_T> kkathman: are you sure you pressed "apply" after every change?
<Tm_T> I don't think it's required but make things more sure
<kkathman> Ahh ok it works
<sampan> that's what i love about kde -- everything is tweakable -- choice is almost overwhelming at times (esp. after using windows where so little is customizable), but it's hard to deal with gnome where everything feels so straightjacketed
<kkathman> I need a really black or neutral background for my console and various other things for the other desktops
<sampan> use a lot of virtual desktops?
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> 8 here
<raphink> 12 here
<raphink> :)
<sampan> sheesh ... 2
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I run all my programs full screen, on different desktops :)
<sampan> my needs are simple i guess
* Kaiser_Away asociates with raphink on this
<raphink> Kaiser_Away: :D
<DaSkreech> Straight Konsole *cough* I mean console for me
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<sampan> i think the last time i used an app in full screen it was photoedting for a bonsai book like 4 years ago :/
<raphink> Kaiser_Away: few people do that
<raphink> but I find it so great to run all programs full screens :)
<raphink> and just have one task = one screen
<raphink> :)
<Kaiser_Away> raphink: then you know where it is, and its 'glance' able as well :D
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I always know that Konversation is always open on desktop 6
<raphink> konqui on 2
<raphink> konsole on 4
<raphink> etc.
<raphink> so I can just ctrl+Fx to access any program I use very often
<DaSkreech> raphink: Get yakuake
<raphink> and it helps focusing on what I'm doing to hvae the program taking the whole screen
<sampan> i guess i just use overlapping windows, but i don't fret them much, just switch alt-tab to whichever i want at any moment
<raphink> how will that help me DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> One less desktop to dust
<raphink> sampan: that's what I do when I need several windows on the same desktops
<raphink> if I need several programs to achieve one task
<sampan> makes sense
<raphink> DaSkreech: what's wrong with having lots of desktops ?
<kkathman> well its after 2am...Im off to bed...cyall tomorrow :)
<sampan> night kkathman 
<kkathman> nighters :)
<hussam> guys check this out http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/debian.jpg
<aftertaf> loooool
<aftertaf> would you like fries :] 
<hussam> aftertaf: Ubuntu, http://www.arouse.net/despair-linux/ubuntu.jpg
<aftertaf> :] 
<Tm_T> hussam: who cares, that's really old "joke"
<aftertaf> new to me...
<hussam> Tm_T: I know it's old, but I'm bored and things seem funnier when I'm bored lol :)
<Tm_T> :(
<hussam> Tm_T: It's the first time I see it too
<DaSkreech> Anyone have OO.o base and 15 minutes?
<aftertaf> lol
<Tm_T> if I have base but no 15min?
<Tm_T> I'm ok then?
<Tm_T> or no base but 15min?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Tm_T> or, grey hair and no teeth?
<DaSkreech> If you have a database with repeated data
<Tm_T> ;)
<_manveru> are there any known issues concerning amaroK on kubuntu 5.10 ?
<Tm_T> manveru: yes
<Tm_T> worrrrrrking great <3
<_manveru> -.-
<_manveru> i got 2 kubuntu-boxes here, both give me no sound
<_manveru> i mean, they do, but not in amaroK
<Tm_T> check a) your installed plugins
<Tm_T> b) amarok engine selection
<_manveru> well, i have installed everything that was related to amarok
<_manveru> the xine, artsd, gstreamer plugins
<raphink> _manveru: did you install the mp3 codecs?
<_manveru> ?
<raphink> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<_manveru> !
<ubotu> No idea, _manveru
<raphink> hmm sorry that's another thing
<raphink> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<raphink> mp3 is not a free format, and thus not included in the basic ubuntu install
<_manveru> hell, like suse in it's early years...
<raphink> you have to install them
<_manveru> and why does JuK play them?
<Tm_T> different engine
<Hhhhh> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Hhhhh> !codecs
<Hhhhh> ;)
<strike4ce> How do I open a file with alien?
<strike4ce> Is alien supposed to be on my desktop?
<mornfall> i have updated the adept 2.0 feature list on http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html -- comments?
<thoreauputic> strike4ce: 1) you don't - you use alien to convert rpms  2) no
<DaSkreech> 1.) Get beamed up with or without your will
<strike4ce> thoreauputic: what the?
<mornfall> i'd say you shouldn't use alien unless you know what it does and how it works =)
<thoreauputic> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<strike4ce> thoreauputic: What should I use to convert the rpm file?
<_manveru> so it is a ubuntu-problem after all
<thoreauputic> strike4ce: why are you using rpm?
<_manveru> would be nice to have a short message during the installation or something
<strike4ce> to install a ati driver
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<thoreauputic> strike4ce: ^^^^
<_manveru> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. Restricted formats' installation instructions can be found on the RestrictedFormats page of the wiki - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats - click away:)
<mornfall> oh yey binary formats
<mornfall> err, drivers
<mornfall> that mp3 thing got me confused
<mornfall> *sigh*
<mornfall> what about that feature list?
<mornfall> anyone care to comment?
<_manveru> what features?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> well no But I have a question
<mornfall> hmh
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Can the konsole be hidden in such a way that if it's gone and a question comes up that is put into a pop up dialog box?
<mornfall> _manveru: http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html look down adept 2.0 planned feature list
<mornfall> DaSkreech: it'd be nice if you would read the list first =)
<mornfall> from the page, "make it possible to hide the konsole somehow, unless it's needed for user interaction (and show progressbar for dpkg)"
<mornfall> ah, also forget popups
<mornfall> popups are evil
<strike4ce> thoreauputic: ATI has a driver for linux I dont want the flgrx driver
<_manveru> mornfall: how about dpkg-reconfigure ?
<mornfall> _manveru: "how about" == ?
<mornfall> _manveru: if you want that in, file a wishlist on bugs.kde.org :))
<_manveru> ^^
<_manveru> just wanted to hear your thoughts
<_manveru> but, every feature of dpkg would be nice...
<_manveru> and in the end you are in the console...
<thoreauputic> strike4ce: *shrug* I don't see how we can support proprietary drivers - the instructions are on the web page I guess
<_manveru> :)
<DaSkreech> mornfall: I did
<DaSkreech> mornfall: So the konsole would ... flash when it needs attention?
<mornfall> DaSkreech: do what?
<DaSkreech> Well you say it should hide unless user interaction is needed and you are against it popping up so whats the other options?
<mornfall> DaSkreech: more like there would be a progress bar and the konsole would be hidden (maybe just showing what's going on in some detail, but less detail than normal dpkg) -- konsole would replace the view if demanding attention
<DaSkreech> hmm
<mornfall> like currently download and konsole switch places
<mornfall> but i'm not sure what's everybody's complaint about the konsole, either
<Tm_T> Konsole <3
<DaSkreech> It's bulky for most people I guess
<mornfall> bulky?
<Tm_T> whatta
<DaSkreech> Sit with your grandmother while she uses the computer some time ;)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: define
<Tm_T> err err
<Tm_T> ok, I'm not granny
<DaSkreech> Things like that scare her
<mornfall> DaSkreech: grandmothers generally don't install software -- they call their grandson if they need that
<DaSkreech> They do Updates though
<mornfall> DaSkreech: maybe, but there's no way we can guarantee the update will go flawlessly
<Tm_T> mornfall: err, yes you can
<mornfall> DaSkreech: and hiding any hint of what went wrong from the user is probably not the smartest idea, ever
<mornfall> Tm_T: hmm? =)
<Tm_T> :)
<mornfall> can't, period :)
<mornfall> things break
<Tm_T> mornfall: quarantee is you in the other end of telephone wire
<mornfall> Tm_T: in a program, huh
<Tm_T> ah!
<Tm_T> then
<mornfall> Tm_T: if i could embed myself into code, you would have a decent automated system administrator ;-)
<Tm_T> mornfall: please do ;)
<mornfall> hmm, it would also rewrite itself on occasion
<mornfall> sometimes in a somewhat exotic languages like scheme or common lisp... or ruby ;-)
<Tm_T> what about very exotic C++ ?
<mornfall> C++ is not exotic :p
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> mornfall: go to bookstore
<mornfall> well, i don't count moronic languages like java :p
<Tm_T> mornfall: atleast here they say "noone is using it"
<Tm_T> mornfall: and no C++ bibles available, what a laugh
<mornfall> well, tough luck
<mornfall> it's just a language
<_jaypee> does anyone have amarok .deb package?
<_jaypee> version 1.3.3
* mornfall rolls eyes
<mornfall> bahmpf
<_manveru> ruby is not exotic :)
<DaSkreech> D is exotic
<_manveru> yeah... still
<Kinomees> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: locales is broken or not fully installed
<Kinomees> what to do ?
<Kinomees> cant install again
<Kinomees> says i have to reconf it
<mornfall> D, uh
<_manveru> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<mornfall> wasn't D another parody on C++?
<_manveru> no, actually it's quite good (that is what i have been told by some guys who use it)
<_manveru> it's a kind of sanitized C++ to make it really OO and some additional stuff
<_manveru> !flash
<ubotu> I guess flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_manveru> duh...
<mornfall> OO is so 80s :-)
<_manveru> channel.delete(:mornfall)
<_manveru> ^^
<mornfall> in that comparison of languages on digitalmars, they *should* have considered libgc (boehm) for C and C++
<_manveru> maybe some day there will something better, but there is nothing new since the 80s...
<mornfall> OO is overrated
<_manveru> btw, any idea why both 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' and 'sudo apt-get install realplayer' doesn't work?
<_manveru> there are no pkgs for them, and i _have_ universe
<mornfall> *and* D has no m-i
<_manveru> well, in the case that OO is overrated, i really love to play around with it
<_manveru> and having fun is one of the most important aspects of programming
<DaSkreech> I thought hacking it ot the man was one of the most important
<mornfall> what. the. fuck.
<mornfall> how can you say that contract programming is a language feature
<mornfall> anything with an assert can do that
<mornfall> okey, class invariants are an interesting feature...
<_ben> ...umm can anyone help out a vaio user?
<DaSkreech> *burns OO.o 2.0 on a unholy pyre*
<DaSkreech> Right I'm off
<mornfall> heh
<fate00> why doesn't the proftpd package with work inetd?
<blarf> does kubuntu have packages for vixie cron?
<fate00> blarf: look
<blarf> fate00: I did, and I didn't see any
<blarf> seems like quite a glaring omission
<fate00> I have no idea what vixie cron is
<blarf> paul vixie's version of the cron daemon
<fate00> cron?
<blarf> ugh
* blarf cries
<nikkia> blarf, fcron is better :)
<blarf> nikki_a: I would agree with you simply on the basis that the out of the box kubuntu install is, quite broken for me.
<nalioth> nikkia: where you been?
<nikkia> nalioth: nowhere, why?
<nalioth> havent seen/chatted with you lately
<blarf> ack
<blarf> wtf
<blarf> how is "America/Los_Angeles"'s timezone 'UTC'
* blarf sighs
<sampan> heh i had that problem too blarf
<sampan> lemme see if i can find the webpage for the fix
<blarf> ah, don't worry about it
<blarf> I'm just whining
<sampan> lol
<blarf> I'm going to find a different distro tomorrow
<sampan> well mine wouldn't let me re-set it
<blarf> sampan, mine won't let me:
<blarf> list the cront tasks or set the timezone
<sampan> http://www.mepis.org/node/7678
<blarf> it set the default x resolution to 640x480. with no obvious way of changing it
<blarf> no vixie-cron package, no rar package(!??)
<sampan> somehow my kubuntu install didn't make the proper symlink with my time zone -- had to do it manually -- sounds like yours was the same way
<blarf> probably
<blarf> oh, and not setting a root password by default is nice
<Kaiser_Away> blarf: rar is in multiverse iirc
<blarf> with no obvious way to change it (have I mentioned I fucking hate sudo?).
<sampan> that's the ubuntu way (no root -- just sudo)
<blarf> sampan, yeah, I'm not down for that. :D
<sampan> it's easy to enable root though
<blarf> oh and the hot plug stuff
<sampan> that's been fixed too
<blarf> that's awesome, I plugged in the iPod, konq popped up two error messages
<blarf> heh
<sampan> i had couple problems with kubuntu -- so i ended out just doing a fresh install of ubuntu and then apt-get-ting the kubuntu-desktop
<blarf> sampan: seems to me there should have been another release then?
<blarf> seems to me, also, if no root logins are allowed, some way of configuring X should have been presented, before it went into kdm, or from kde
<blarf> simply selecting the default reconfigure options for xorg gave me the proper resolution and such
<godzero> hi hi
<Kaiser_Away> wtf. how do you "misplace" 17 GIG of data???? i cant even find it with locate
<jeh_work> Kaiser_Away: check the wastebasket :)
<jeh_work> on windows i once by mistake pressed the mouse button in explorer and ended up dragging some folders somewhere. took a few hours to sort it out...
<sampan> i deleted 6 gigs of photos once, during a drunken evening on irc :/
<godzero> sampan: gotta hide the evidence from the wife somehow.
<sampan> lol ... i wish those were the photos i'd have deleted
<sampan> errr strike out the "'d have"  -- sheesh i can't type
<godzero> if I had a nickle for every time someone forgot to del a file, then came to me for help...
<azertyuuu> hey all, i need to replace a file , but i must be root, how can i do that ? 
<godzero> azertyuuu: sudo (what you wanna do)
<azertyuuu> i want to copy a file
<godzero> ssudo mv file filesnewhome
<godzero> sudo
<godzero> for some reason my "s" button goes wonky
<azertyuuu> thanx
<hettar> Anyone had any success getting NetworkManager to work with kde ??
<godzero> never used it
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello, is there a fix for administrator mode problem ?
<icewt> Java_the_Hutt: you mean the problem with the button?
<godzero> Java_the_Hutt: sudo kcontrol
<Java_the_Hutt> icewt: no with the kontrol center
<godzero> more a work-around
<Java_the_Hutt> it is stupid
<Java_the_Hutt> i mean didn't they try such a thing as a test ?
<icewt> or kdesu kcontrol
<Java_the_Hutt> how can i suggest kubuntu to my friends with such a bug
<godzero> icewt: thankyou for correcting me.    yes, kdesu kcontrol
<godzero> java_ that's a problem more with kde
<Java_the_Hutt> I also get  unknown host errors while surfing with konqueror. Do you have such a problem ?
<icewt> Java_the_Hutt: that's what i meant, problem with the "Administrator Mode..."-button
<Java_the_Hutt> yeah but you are RELEASING an OS and its system settings not working
<Java_the_Hutt> thats not understandable
<godzero> Java_the_Hutt: unknowhost is a prob with your tcp/ip
<Java_the_Hutt> godzero: firefox seems working on the other hand
<Java_the_Hutt> i was just curious if this was a general problem or specific to mine
<Java_the_Hutt> i suppose not general
<sampan> what's the administrator button problem?
<sampan> <-- curious
<godzero> unknown host is a tcp/ip prob, more like the timing fixed it. The button prob is a prob that's hard to fix
<_Tonio_> Java_the_Hutt: the administrator mode is actually causing problems with most users, using systemsettings or kcontrol anyway...
<_Tonio_> sometimes it works, somethimes not.... no specific rules for this
<Java_the_Hutt> sampan:  you can not go into administrator mode in systemsettings program although you enter the pass
<_Tonio_> sampan: the problem is that you click on the button, are prompted to put your password, you validate, and then you are not are an administrator
<_Tonio_> AKA you cannot set tome settings ;)
<godzero> Java_the_Hutt: correct
<sampan> ahhh, that happened to me with kubuntu yeah -- not with ubuntu + kunbuntu-desktop though
<godzero> Java_the_Hutt: sudo kcontrol, etc... the way that kde does root doesn't work with kubuntu
<Java_the_Hutt> ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop screwed up my gnome
<sampan> java_the_hutt   dare i say: that's no big loss! ;)
<godzero> arg, kdesu kcontrol
* sampan ducks
<_Tonio_> Java_the_Hutt: but I agree to the fact that it would maybe have been better to wait a few days before releasing and ask for help and contribution on systemsettings debugging....
<godzero> I am the proud owner of 1,000,00 brain farts.
<_Tonio_> having bugs is not a problem, but it concerns the main administration tool......
<godzero> It's a suprise everytime I tie my shoes correctly
<Java_the_Hutt> _Tonio_: yeah thats more than a bug in dead
<godzero> agreed
<_Tonio_> Java_the_Hutt: that's a major issue.... and the problem is that appart from that kubuntu is a must have to me....
<sampan> does it happen on upgrades from hoary-->breezy ?  or only on fresh installs?
<godzero> all
<_Tonio_> anyway, there are not many, many people contributing to this....
<Java_the_Hutt> Also kubuntu offers KDE 3.5 installation in its main page. What a big mistak
<helpme> what is that command fix dpi 75 or something to fix large windows & icons?
<_Tonio_> bugs have been reported, so, because of opensource philosophy, if you know potential developpers that can correct this bug ;)
<Java_the_Hutt> KDE 3.5 for kubuntu is practically not usable because it has no sound
<_Tonio_> I'm sure the Kubutu crew would be happy to push a correcting package in breezy updates
<godzero> Java_the_Hutt: that's news, not install
<Java_the_Hutt> and you offer it from your main web site
<Tm_T> Java_the_Hutt: err
<sampan> i think i wrote a couple simple BASIC programs for my atari iie about 25 years ago -- am i a potential developer?
<Tm_T> Java_the_Hutt: I use KDE 3.5b2 with sounds
<Java_the_Hutt> godzero: it encourages it. It never says be careful or so
<_Tonio_> helpme: concerning the DPI 75, edit kdmrc
<Java_the_Hutt> Tm_T: there's arts crashing
<Tm_T> Java_the_Hutt: I don't use arts
<Java_the_Hutt> again a work around then
<godzero> "beta" says be carefull, does it not?
<Tm_T> yu
<helpme> _Tonio_: how??
<Tm_T> godzero: yes
<_Tonio_> helpme: wait a second
<Tm_T> godzero: but most of the time KDE beta releases are so good that people expect they always are
<Java_the_Hutt> godzero: my personal opinion that page encourages. I just installed and reinstalled my whole OS. May be i am stupid to do it. But i am not alone
<godzero> I guess that's possable, but not *my* experience on breezy/3.5b2
<Tm_T> to me, beta2 is awesome <3<3
<Tm_T> no way I'm downgrading
* Tm_T will use RC as soon as it's possible
<Tm_T> btw Ktorrent 1.2 is cool
<godzero> beta2 has been a pain in the a$$
<_Tonio_> helpme: edit kdmrc with this command : sudo kwrite /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<_Tonio_> helpme: then search for this :
<_Tonio_> ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp
<_Tonio_> and add "-dpi 100"
<_Tonio_> helpme: that will force dpi 100 instead of dpi 75
<godzero> Ktorrentr looks good, I'm stuck on 1.0.. did you compile it?
<pointwood> Tm_T: ktorrent 1.2? link? what's new? I'm using kde3.5beta2 and got 1.0...
<pointwood> lots of questions :)
<helpme> _Tonio_: thanks a lot:)
<_Tonio_> helpme: no pb, don't forget to restart X after that
<helpme> okie
<Tm_T> pointwood: link is... svn
<helpme> _Tonio_: opera is running....can i restart x without closing opera?
<nalioth> ktorrent 1.2? wow i just got 1.1 the other day
<_Tonio_> helpme: no
<Tm_T> nalioth: devel stuff
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> godzero: compiled from trunk sources
<nalioth> Tm_T: i'll have to go and look for the cvs link
<Tm_T> nalioth: you mean svn
<helpme> im downloading ubuntu iso with opera...188mb done...should i proceed? or use torrent app or something? which would be faster?
<nalioth> Tm_T: i'm sorry i dont keep up with what project uses svn cvs or some other system. you got the point
<Tm_T> http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/index.php?page=faq
<_Tonio_> helpme: wait for the end..........; is that an emergency ,
<_Tonio_> ?
<hussam> !skype
<ubotu> skype is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
* pointwood installs ktorrent 1.1
<pointwood> nice...a lot has certainly happened between 1.0 and 1.1
<helpme> _Tonio_: end of download? i want ubuntu rigth away:)
<helpme> its taking long time.....at 25kbps
<godzero> Java_the_Hutt: to answer yor qestion about "why should I recommend linux/kububtu": One anecdodel answer wold be waht I did today, I mixed some CDs together for a friend, that she couldn't do under windows.. after spending an extra $50 on some "cd coping" software.
<godzero> It's not like windows is not with out it's bugs, nor is it capable of doing exen the most basic of tasks
<Java_the_Hutt> ok thx but i did not ask such a question
<Java_the_Hutt> i said i can not recommend kubuntu with such a major issue
<godzero> I understand (I think), the admin button works under mandrake (last time I used it), why not under kubuntu? I agree it's a prob
<godzero> but then again, I'm not one of those who think k)ubuntu is for newbees
<sampan> when i try to configure ktorrent ... i get: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sampan> i have no idea what that means 
<godzero> x dev?
<sampan> i dunno ... i have no clue (very first time trying to compile something)
<godzero> sampan: gotta setup alot befor you compile stuff, mostly you need the *-dev stuff.. that tells the compiler how to use the library, or kernel, etc
<sampan> yeah, i googled -- looks like a bunch of downloads :) wheeeeee
<sampan> no biggie -- only have to download it all once i hope
<sampan> wheeeeeeee now the qt
<godzero> g'night all
<kairu0> hey
<Java_the_Hutt> Couldn't find package java-package
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i am trying to install JDK 1.5 but 
<Java_the_Hutt> i got the above massege while installing the java-package
<Java_the_Hutt> seems like a repo problem
<_Tonio_> Java_the_Hutt: did you activate the multiverse repository
<Java_the_Hutt> I think so hold on
<Java_the_Hutt> oh i thought i did but forgot to apply
<bdmp> Can anyone tell me how to fix this error so I can install skype? "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bdmp>   skype: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2) but 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<bdmp> E: Broken packages
<bdmp> "
<Kamping_Kaiser> get the version thats staticaly compiled
<bdmp> How would I do that? I don't really understand what "staticaly compiled" means.
<Kamping_Kaiser> download the deb from skype which is largest basicly ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont use it, so im not sure what one to download exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ or deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free, or breezy debs: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<bdmp> Thanks
<kairu0> hey all
<Kinomees> what to do if my nvidia installer complains that no sources etc can be found
<bdmp> That faq says to download skype and the package libqt3c102-mt which is what I did before and brings me back to my original question.
<Kinomees> they are installed 
<Kinomees> otherwise i do everything like in HOWTO
<TheSwan> i try to use mozilla-thunderbird and it doesn't recognize me .thunderbird folder
<Kinomees> bdmp, try force version
<TheSwan> me - my
<TheSwan> to the people who just signed in, i try to use mozilla-thunderbird and it doesn't recognize my .thunderbird folder
<jbasilio> anyone know how to clean up lost+found in the menues?  mine is HUGE!
<aftertaf> kmenuedit and put em elsewhere
<TheSwan> to the people who just signed in, i try to use mozilla-thunderbird and it doesn't recognize my .thunderbird folder
<Kinomees> check your preferences ... there should be folders section
<onur> Hello  i am having serious problems with my kubuntu
<Vide> hi
<icewt> onur: what problems?
<Vide> I can't install flashplayer-mozilla on my kubuntu breezy system
<onur> Currently when i try to get into adept , it says "the adept database will be opened in read only mode"
<onur> i can not do anything with adept
<Vide> i'm getting this error
<Vide> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Vide> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gsfonts-x11_0.17ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<Vide>  files list file for package `kdemultimedia-kio-plugins' is missing final newline
<Vide> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Vide> any idea?
<icewt> onur: what if you try "kdesu adept" ?
<onur> same
<onur> i can not use adept
<onur> my konqueror gives out  "unknown host"  errors %20 of the time
<onur> and the well known systemsettings administrator mode bug
<Vide> no one having problems with the flash plugin for mozilla?
<icewt> well, of course it would be good to get adept to work, but you don't need it to install/upgrade stuff
<raphink> how about another browser onur ?
<TheSwan> Kinomees, where are the folder preferences listed?
<onur> firefox works fine
<aitor> need some help 
<raphink> how are you connected to the internet onur ?
<onur> icewt: come on i have installed kubuntu 4 times today
<icewt> onur: have you tried to run dist-upgrade? there seems to be updates to many kde-packages
<raphink> o_O
<onur> through a DSL modem, i have changed my location
<aitor> Kdm won't boot, but startx goes with no problem
<onur> i mean with several different modems, still the sme
<aitor> someone knows why?
<onur> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<onur> t says
<Kinomees> TheSwan, mess around with the preferences window and its tabs ... you should find it ... if not ... find tunderirds conf file and look there
<onur> i mean it is strange, most people seems happy with their kubuntu, where as i am having hard time here
<onur> the konqueror  thing is very annoying
<aitor> syslog output is 
<aitor> Oct 21 14:08:03 localhost kdm_config[16044] : Unrecognized key 'UseLilo' in secti
<aitor> on [Shutdown]  at /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc:12
<aitor> Oct 21 14:08:07 localhost kdm: :0[16046] : IO Error in XOpenDisplay
<aitor> Oct 21 14:08:07 localhost kdm[16043] : Display :0 cannot be opened
<aitor> Oct 21 14:08:07 localhost kdm[16043] : Unable to fire up local display :0; disabl
<aitor> ing.
<aitor> sorry for the flooding
<onur> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<onur> sorry
<onur> Another question,  i am having a lot of  "W: Couldn't stat source package list http://tr.archive.ubuntu..." error messages while using adept or apt-get why ?
<onur> Anyone there ?
<raphink> onur: seems there is a pb with this repo
<onur> can anyone suggest me a working sources.list file for kubuntu breezy ?
<TheSwan> ok, fyi, it appears the thunderbird team changed the location of the mail. it is now .mozilla-thunderbird. I had to delete my extensions, and also rename my .thunderbird folder. All is well.
<raphink> I use the fr one onur 
<raphink> what country are you in?
<aftertaf> onur, remove the tr. in front of all lines.
<endo602> anyone up
<endo602> for some reason when the system calls me to enter the root password
<raphink> yep
<endo602> after i enter it wont let me axx options
<endo602> raphink
<endo602> i got the system up
<aftertaf> endo602:  put your pw, not root pw.
<raphink> what do you mean endo602 ?
<raphink> you never need your root passwd endo602 
<onur> my sources list file is http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3403
<endo602> i mean my password
<raphink> ubuntu uses sudo by default
<endo602> still wont give me the option
<endo602> i know
<endo602> i need to manual change my network interface
<raphink> endo602: where ?
<endo602> but alas i cannot go under administrator mode
<endo602> network settings > system settings
<raphink> onur: what is tr btw ?
<aitor>  does any of you know how is it possible kdm won't work but startx does work?
<manveru_> endo602: if you really want to become root 'sudo su root' does the job
<raphink> endo602: try kdesu kcontrol
<raphink> manveru_: sudo su 
<manveru_> ah, yeah :)
<raphink> is enough
<manveru_> i'm only used to use usernames in su
<onur> Turkey  i suppose
<raphink> ok 
<raphink> :)
<endo602> raphink 
<manveru_> the problem with the network-menu is btw that the 'get superuser' option is on the bottom
<endo602> it just hangs
<manveru_> you have to make the window fullscreen to see them
<raphink> endo602: doesnt ask for your passwd?
<endo602> nope
<raphink> sure the box to ask passw is not under your window?
<raphink> onur: run apt-setup
<endo602> positive
<raphink> and choose sources from other countries
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> endo 
<raphink> ps x | grep kcontrol
<raphink> what do you get?
<endo602> 7564 pts/8    R+ 0:00 grep kcontrol
<raphink> ok
<raphink> now
<raphink> sudo ps x | grep kcontrol
<onur> raphink: then what
<raphink> then choose your sources onur 
<endo602> ok
<onur> raphink: there comes a CD Scanner and no more
<endo602> it said enter password
<endo602> so i did
<endo602> now what
<raphink> your own pass endo602, not the root pass
<endo602> yes
<raphink> ok
<endo602> my own
<raphink> and you got nothing?
<endo602> i got the command prompt
<raphink> ok
<drasko> Hi. Where I can find good book about Ubuntu or Debian?
<manveru_> amazon.com
<raphink> on amazon drasko ? 
<raphink> manveru_:  ;)
<raphink> endo602: sudo kcontrol &
<manveru_> never bought one...
<raphink> me neither
<raphink> never bought a linux book
<raphink> ever
<manveru_> i once bought one about perl... does that count?
<raphink> could be interesting
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> bought once some linux magazines, does that count too manveru_ ?
<manveru_> and the suse-manuals... they are almost the size of a book
<manveru_> ^^
<aftertaf> drasko:  good book? not many.... best is wiki & net pages, and getting your own doc. things differ between distros
<manveru_> especially since ubuntu is moving that fast... it would be an outdated book when it comes out
<manveru_> debian woody might have some...
<drasko> Thanks, but I want to download some free book as pdf, since here in Serbia there is no way to pay outside, just in my country.
<endo602> what should my primary group be
<endo602> raphink can i pm?
<aftertaf> drasko:  can be done via mule, but its nonfree ;)
<raphink> sure endo602 
<endo602> check pm
<manveru_> drasko: i don't think there is a book about ubuntu yet
<raphink> what do you want to learn drasko ?
<raphink> usage, programming, administration?
<drasko> Well, administration is my main occupation.
<raphink> ok
<aftertaf> a bok on that should exist. or a good howto on the net.
<manveru_> so start with the shell?
<raphink> how about that drasko http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals ?
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> rumour has it, cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<manveru_> http://www.kofler.cc/ubuntu.html
<manveru_> wow
<manveru_> there _is_ a book
<raphink> :)
<raphink> drasko: there's this too http://ubuntuguide.org/
<drasko> Thanks, I will check links right now.
<raphink> some rehubbing they said
<raphink> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope the networks back together in time for the meeting
<raphink> what meeting?
<raphink> wb everybody
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: ubuntu-doc
* raphink looks around waiting for his turn to come .... anxiously .... :s
<raphink> yeah it's finished :)
<raphink> ubuntu-doc ?
<raphink> here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, not here :P
<raphink> on #ubuntu-doc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: #ubuntu-meeting
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not for another hour
<raphink> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> but freenode have been know to take that long to 'rehub'
<raphink> what is it be to about?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know :|
<raphink> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> general stuff. im going for the first time, so im finding out ;)
<raphink> ok
<eyseman> hi @ll.
<eyseman> hat mal jemand n moment zeit?
<aftertaf> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Riddell>  #kubuntu-de too
<eyseman> oh sorry for that.
<eyseman> thx. bye
<eyseman> ah damn no one there
<eyseman> can someone help me here with a little dual screen problem?
<aftertaf> eyseman:  's ok... but i dont speak any .de at all..... :/
<manveru_> eyseman: it is #kubuntu.de right?
<manveru_> oh, no
<manveru_> eyseman: however, i speak german and i'm on #kubuntu-de now if that helps you :)
<luminoso> please, where can i find repositories for kubuntu 5.10?
<jjesse> luminoso: just change your /etc/sources.list to breezy from hoary
<Kamping_Kaiser> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<psilva> I'm having some problems with kubuntu and ltsp, can anybody help me?
<luminoso> thanks!!!
<luminoso> breezy === 5.10?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<luminoso> thanks
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i have some connection problems with Konqueror, can anyone help ?
<manveru_> Java_the_Hutt: what do you want to connect?
<Java_the_Hutt> I make an experiment. I type a keyword like "apple" in google. And open the first ten links in new tabs
<Java_the_Hutt> when i do this with konqueror in 6 or 7 of the links i encounter uknown host error
<Java_the_Hutt> when i do this with firefox i encounter only 1 with unkown host
<Java_the_Hutt> what could be the problem ?
<manveru_> hmm
<manveru_> what's your dns?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can anyone see anything realy wrong with this find statement? it says it has nothing to execute
<Kamping_Kaiser>  find ./ -type d -exec du -hs{}
<Tm_T> that level3 issuea may affect atleast couple days
<kkathman> good morning all (at least here its morning) :)
<endo602> can someone help me set up my wireless netwrok?
<kkathman> !tell endo602 about wireless
<kkathman> !tell endo602 about ndiswrapper
<kkathman> check your pms endo602 :)
<kkathman> !tell me about javadeb
<endo602> is that the only way
<endo602> because last night i had it working fine
<endo602> be enabling the network interface
<aitor> hi
<aitor> can any of you help me?
<aitor> I can't make kdm work
<aitor> even though startx works fine
<aitor> gdm won't work, neither
<Kejk_PL> Hi, how to chacge font in gstremer sublitle? I mean code page and size (pattern too)?? I am using kaffeine and subtibles are without Polish chars...
<puckman> I have not said it for 2 days in here so here goes.
* puckman loves Kubuntu.
<puckman> Ha that feels better.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<puckman> hey, does anyone know how to move mail between Thunderbird and Kmail?
<puckman> I quickly looked but the mailbox formats look different
<aitor> can any of u help me with my kdm problem?
<aitor> kubuntu breezy
<endo602> my driver works fine
<endo602> just when i enable my interface it automatically disables
<aitor> kdm won't work, even though startx does :(
<endo602> i know it works fine because i used the wireless last night without any drivers
<aitor> puzzles me :(
<unsurreal> aitor: does this happen when you reboot
<aitor> yes, I've rebooted a couple of times today and it happens
<aitor> updated last week from hoary to breezy
<unsurreal> hm
<unsurreal> I could probly help you, but oi dont have time right now
<unsurreal> pm me
<aitor> no problem
<endo602> how can i bring up kcontrol
<Java_the_Hutt> kdesy kcontrol
<Java_the_Hutt> endo602: kdsu kcontrol
<endo602> right
<Java_the_Hutt> kdesu
<Java_the_Hutt> simple word, two typos, strange
<endo602> that only thing missing for my network card is local ip
<supernix> Ok what is the current url for backports ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> backports for what? ask ubotu
<supernix> kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> !backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell supernix about backports
<supernix> ty Kamping_Kaiser 
<endo602> how come my usb drive wont work?
<satafterh> we have back ports for breezy now??
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<stupendo44> Is there any way to make it so if I click on a file, it will show the complete (however long) filename?
<apokryphos> satafterh: only breezy-updates, afaik
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: so, I didn't know -- you on the doc team? What kind of stuff you done? :)
* apokryphos tries to re-remember that Kamping_Kaiser really is the closet-kde user
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: just going to join
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> iv been around the chan for a few weeks. 
<apokryphos> oh ok, cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> i want to start doing stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> :S
<apokryphos> nice
<apokryphos> right in time for dapper
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<satafterh> #apokryphos - updates are good, well after fighting will my computer for days after installing kde betes i decided to do a clean install, now its works ten times better than after i upgraded from 5.04, I guess clean install is the way to go. Kubuntu is now a pleasure to use, and enabling DMA made a big diffrance to. love this dosto
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats the hope :)
<endo602> what i do a make install
<endo602> it doesnt work
<endo602> when
<endo602> *
<ca5s4va> alo everyone 
<ca5s4va> i saw lot of nice bootsplash theme for splashy 
<ca5s4va> when i want to install splashy it is mention that usplash and kubuntu-desktop will be removed
<ca5s4va> so how i install splashy 
<stupendo44> kubuntu-desktop is removed whenever one of it's pieces is removed. And since usplash is part of kubuntu-desktop, it will be removed. This is not destructive, it doesn't remove the whole installation.
<stupendo44> if you read the description for kubuntu-desktop, you may understand more clearly
<asraniel> question, i got a correct dsdt file for my laptop, do i realy have to recompile the kernel or is there another way?
<endo602> what is the make command
<endo602> ?
<ca5s4va> mr stupendo44 
<ca5s4va> do u use splashy?
<ca5s4va> actually splashy is under debian repository 
<ca5s4va> is it safe to be included in kubuntu ?
<strike4ce> How do I back up my xorg.conf?
<strike4ce> How do I back up my xorg.conf?
<strike4ce> How do I back up my xorg.conf?
<icewt> is there something like gdesklets for kde?
<strike4ce> How do I back up my xorg.conf?
<Whistler> strike4ce sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<apokryphos> strike4ce: stop being annoying
<strike4ce> i thought this was the place to come for answers but no one answers questions
<apokryphos> strike4ce: this is the place to come with questions; not the place to flood the channel
<apokryphos> jjesse: so is it just you and froud now on kubuntu docs?
<strike4ce> I come here everyday and get the same bullshit.  I wasnt flooding the channel hardly
<jjesse> apokryphos: it looks that way, w/ some help from jsgontaco
<Tm_T> strike4ce: shortly said: here's many people who are doing their best to asnwer questions, so be patient and polit ;)
<Tm_T> strike4ce: and no, repeating question allthetime is not a good idea
<strike4ce> Then how is my quaetion going to be answered?
<Tm_T> damn, can't type well anymore, I think I need some coffee to get my head straight
<Tm_T> strike4ce: patient
<strike4ce> I did that command in terminal and nothing happens
<ca5s4va> yes mr strike4ce
<Tm_T> strike4ce: it does happened
<ca5s4va> we are here to share knowledge
<strike4ce> lol
<Tm_T> strike4ce: it doesn't return a thing if all went well
<strike4ce> sorry guys im just loosing patience with this
<Tm_T> strike4ce: try this: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Tm_T> strike4ce: see noe that _old file?
<strike4ce> Tm_T: ok I need to put it somewhere that I can find it easily
<Tm_T> now
<Tm_T> strike4ce: well, just move it anywhere
<strike4ce> tm
<Tm_T> mv <source> <destination>
<ca5s4va> backup file ....  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<strike4ce> Tm_T: where is it now? lol
<apokryphos> strike4ce: no, you *were* flooding the channel. Asking the same question repeatedly is annoying and, surprise, a close enough definition of flooding.
<stupendo44> ca5s4va: sorry, I was away. If it's in the repository, it should be safe. I haven't used it, so I don't know
<strike4ce> apokryphos: go away
<Tm_T> strike4ce: where I mentioned it is
<Tm_T>  /etc/X11/ dir
<strike4ce> Tm_T: im totally new to this.  I have no idea what that means is that a file?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: yeah, sure I will.
<Tm_T> strike4ce: directory/folder
<Tm_T> strike4ce: btw apokryphos is one of hte best of us, so he's the one who you should be polite with
<Tm_T> strike4ce: smell tip for ya ;)
<Tm_T> small
<Tm_T> damn!
<Tm_T> coffee NOW! ->
<Kamping_Kaiser> lool
<strike4ce> Tm_T: i was trying to
<Tm_T> strike4ce: try harder, coffee, seriously ->
<strike4ce> Tm_T: i've been in this channel over and over and no answers
<stupendo44> strike4ce: for the same issue?
<strike4ce> anything
<strike4ce> apokryphos: Sorry
<Tm_T> uuhhh, better
<Tm_T> strike4ce: well, I've been here about a half year now
<apokryphos> strike4ce: what are you trying to do? Backup xorg.conf?
<Tm_T> strike4ce: sometimes I get abswers, most of the time I give asnwers... but even I can't follow every discussion
<Tm_T> ..
<Tm_T> no, still can't type well
<Tm_T> I will come back later then ->
<Gingillo> how to listen @mp3s?
<ca5s4va> amarok
<strike4ce> i want to install the ATI driver
<stupendo44> Gingillo: I believe it's gstreamer-mad you want to install
<Gingillo> yes, but i think i need some libraries
<Gingillo> Stupendo so ita
<strike4ce> I want to put it in a place that I can find easily cuz this is all new for me
<Gingillo> stupendo44: i can't listen my mp3 files, why??
<stupendo44> Gingillo: have you installed gstreamer-mad?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: have you been following the instructions on the wiki?
<strike4ce> yes
<apokryphos> Gingillo: check the faq in kubuntu.org
<apokryphos> strike4ce: so then you wouldn't be installing anything to specific locations...
<strike4ce> can anyone here diect to that wiki file?
<strike4ce> direct
<Gingillo> apokryphos: i installed  k3b-mp3 and restarted amarok, but it don't works! (My audio card works ok, i listen the crash sounds XD)
<stupendo44> k3b-mp3 is for k3b, the burning program
<Gingillo> Oh!
<dipnlik> trying to use mutt to access my imap folder, mutt -f imap://imap.mandic.com.br/ , using my login and pw it returns login failed. any ideas?
<strike4ce> when I run glxgears it says could'nt open display (NULL)
<stupendo44> Gingillo: you didn't answer my earlier question
<apokryphos> Gingillo: nothing to do with k3b thing
<apokryphos> strike4ce: if you can, highlight me so I don't miss your message ;-)
<apokryphos> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<Gingillo> stupendo44: Gingillo: have you installed gstreamer-mad? no, i didnt. Sorry 
<stupendo44> Gingillo: try that
<apokryphos> Gingillo: gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<Gingillo> ok i did
<Gingillo> thx :*
<stupendo44> If I want to try kde 3.5b2, is it easy to go back?
<_mariux> [4307090.116000]  usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4 <- what now? shouldnt it give it a devicename aswell?
<_mariux> stupendo44: i was just wondering the same
<nikkia> stupendo44: no, and many people have reported problems
<stupendo44> hm, darn
<_mariux> i can report problems too
<nikkia> stupendo44: as with most betas, its really not recommended unless you REALLY know what you're doing
* speedy is away: Away at the moment
* Toxix my amaroK playing: Linkin Park - In The End
* Toxix my amaroK playing: System Of A Down - B.Y.O.B
<icewt> err.. nice. away messages, away nicks and now playing scripts
* amu vote Toxix out 
<endo602> anyone know how to configure a uSB drive (pen drive)
<endo602> ?
<Gingillo> Hi, how to see my usb pen? is it linked to my pc? what must i do?
<Juerd> Gingillo: System button (in the button bar, left of the task bar), then Media
<Gingillo> i see only my floppy drive :|
<uwe> hussam! hus ?
<hussam> uwe: ?
<uwe> um, well, thought you might be someone i know!
<hussam> uwe: oh ok
<Gingillo> Juerd: i see only my floppy drive!!!!
<uwe> well, nice to meet you! been using kubuntu for sometime now?
<hussam> uwe: since May
<uwe> great! so i guess you can tell me how good ar support is! cant you
<hussam> Gingillo: if under media:/ in breezy, that's a know bug
<Gingillo> so?
<Gingillo> hussam: so i can't view my usb pen?
<hussam> uwe: it has sone really minor, but it's pretty stable
<uwe> hussam, i didnt understand what you mean! is the support minimal ?
<hussam> Gingillo: check if it is mounted under /media or /mnt , not sure
<hussam> uwe: there's good community support. check ubuntuforums.org and kubuntuforums.net
<fk6> hussam: hi, i am also here in ramallah, we want to use it for the PNA and are considering to make it the official distribution for the governemnt. feel free to join at #pslug :)
<Gingillo> hussam: it isn't
<hussam> uwe: oh sorry I meant some minort bugs in media:/
<Juerd> Gingillo: Then you will either have to wait for an upgrade that fixes the problem, or to learn how to mount the device manually.
<fk6> hussam: are you using it fully arabized?
<hussam> fk6: what's PNA?
<hussam> fk6: I'm egyptian but I live in Lebanon
<fk6> hussam: Palestinian National Authorotaaa(south park speak)
<hussam> fk6: if that's what you are asking
<hussam> fk6: i'll msg you
<Gingillo> Juerd: Where can i leart how to mount a device manually?
<Juerd> Gingillo: I have no idea if there is a tutorial online, but if you want, I can guide you through it here
<Juerd> Gingillo: It's rather technical, but not at all hard.
<_mariux> mount -t <filesystem> /dev/<devicename> /mnt/<foldertomountitat> -o rw,uid=<usernamethatshouldownthefolder>
<Juerd> _mariux: rw is default, isn't it?
<_mariux> i use it to be 100% sure
<Juerd> _mariux: Also, the filesystem is autodetected in almost all cases.
<Gingillo> Juerd: ok, Join the channel #HelpGingillo , there is too much noise
<_mariux> yes
<_mariux> mostly
<_mariux> :)
<bobesponja> does breezy ship with digikam and kdevelop or do I need to get it through universe?
<_mariux> i just got it via apt
<_mariux> it wasnt default not (kubuntu)
<_mariux> *no
<Eno_> why would the sun java firefox plugin be crashing firefox?
<endo> raphink
<Eno_> i installed it using java-package
<raphink> yes endo?
<endo> one sec
<satafterh> I had a problem with video sync with audio, I enabled dma and it seems to have fixed the problem, thought others may want to try if they have the same problem
<endo> i am going to see if i can log into my bnc through this client
<gul> does anyone know if the new OpenOffice2 will be available for Kubuntu 5.04?
<Eno_> openoffice2 is already in kubuntu
<_mariux> the final oo.org 2?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gul: it wont be. it may be in backports (usual disclaimers apply)
<_mariux> i hate it when the distros are holding back new stuff
<Eno_> ...
<gul> how long time may it take before it becomes available as a backport?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _mariux: 5.04 is stable. to add oo.o2 to it might break the stability. 5.10 has 2beta, as of about 2 weeks before realease
<Kamping_Kaiser> gul: few days to a week or so
<Gingillo> Juerd Helped me, He was very firendly. Thanks Juerd :)
<satafterh> would write-cachebe ok to enable on my wd160 gig hd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be
* Toxix tuoj grysiu..
<satafterh> what does this mean in realation to hd keepsettings =  0 (off?
<satafterh> is hda my harddrive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> satafterh: its your primary master device
<Kamping_Kaiser> it could be a hdd or a cdrom
<satafterh> #Kamping_Kaiser cd?? i have this info geometry     = 19457/255/63, sectors = 312581808, start = 0
<satafterh> hd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> then yes, thats your hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> my hard drive is hdb
<satafterh> #Kamping_Kaiser- any reson for the differance between sysstems?
<Juerd> Kamping_Kaiser: Because hdd is the secondary slave, I recommend using "hd" instea :)
<Juerd> instead
<satafterh> you have 2 harddrive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Juerd: my hdd died, i can only boot it primary slave :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it used tobe primary master :O
<endo6O2> raphink
<endo6O2> how do i tell whether it changed?
<Juerd> satafterh: "keepsettings", when on, resets settings on hardware resets.
* speedy_away is back.
<Juerd> satafterh: Because hardware resets happen on hardware failures, and these failures can be caused by wrong settings, enabling keepsettings is potentially dangerous.
<Juerd> 18:32 < Juerd> satafterh: "keepsettings", when on, resets settings on hardware resets.
<Juerd> There, the first resets means: sets again
<speedy> somebody here who knows how to get the metabar in konqueror running / visible?
<satafterh> dev/hda {
<satafterh> 	mult_sect_io = 16
<satafterh> 	write_cache = on
<satafterh> 	dma = on
<Juerd> speedy: Metabar? Is that what you get when you press F9?
<Juerd> wie: wie ben jij?
<Juerd> (open deur)
<satafterh> #Juerd - can you look at these setting for my hd and tell me if there right
<wie> hoi ik ben wie 
<wie> ehm roltux
<wie> hoi zit ik hier in een nederlands talige kubuntu channel
<Juerd> satafterh: Whether they are right depends on your hard drive. For most modern hard drives, they're fine.
<Juerd> wie: No
<_mariux> schipper mag ich overfaren ja of nei
<wie> kee i understand but you are dutch 
<Juerd> wie: But this question wouldn't be as funny in English :)
<Juerd> I'm Dutch, yes
<wie> ehm Juerd could i ask you something 
<Juerd> wie: Yes
<wie> ehm kee i just installed kubuntu but nowhere it ask me to supply the root password 
<raphink> det is niet een nerderlandse channel ;)
<raphink> hehe
<wie> lol 
<Juerd> wie: It does not use a root password.
<wie> why not 
<Juerd> wie: You can set one, but are advised not to do so
<wie> how do i become root 
<raphink> alsjeblift spreken in english
<_mariux> sudo commando
<Juerd> wie: sudo command 
<raphink> lol
<raphink> j/k
<Juerd> wie: That runs command as root
<Juerd> wie: If you need a root shell, run: sudo bash
<Juerd> wie: sudo asks for a password. Type your own password.
<Juerd> wie: It will give you access for 15 minutes.
<wie> kee cool system 
<wie> well its been a long time since i have used linu 
<Juerd> wie: It's usually better to use single commands as root
<wie> but things turned pretty good i must say 
<Ben_UK> Hi.  Has anyone else had trouble gettings khotkeys to work (in Breezy)?
<speedy> juerd: ah there it is, kewl - I did'nt know that you can activate it with F9, where I find it in the menu (did'nt found it there)?
<Juerd> speedy: It was removed from the menu.
<speedy> juerd: why? *wondering*
<_mariux> Why does not this work? The folder /mnt/samba gets "no permissions" even when i run "sudo ls /mnt/samba".....  sudo smbmount //192.168.0.2/media /mnt/samba -o username=mariux,password=,uid=mariux,rw
<Juerd> speedy: I do not know.
<_mariux> i'vr tried it in konqueror and the ip, username and pass should work
<_mariux> i just want to mount it so that every app can use it and not just kde
<speedy> juerd: ok, thx - I will be back soon, ciao
<Juerd> speedy: Bye
* speedy is away: Away at the moment
<wie> brb 
<lippel__> hi. anyone using kde 3.5 beta2 packages?
<Ben_UK> Hi.  Anyone able to report khotkeys working (or not!) on Breezy?
<_mariux> sure it works
<Java_the_Hutt> How can i install Java SDK 1.5 ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Does anyone know what the name of the login screen config file is called in KDE? I need to edit the resolution, its to big.
<whoiam55> Sonny_Wertzik: type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 
<Sonny_Wertzik> whoiam55, ya i was gonna do that as a last resort
<whoiam55> ok then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<whoiam55> but using dpkg is easy
<whoiam55> in my thinking :P
<Sonny_Wertzik> whoiam55, which line controls the login screen only
<whoiam55> I don't know what you mean, 
<kkathman> hello all :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi
<kkathman> how are things going with everyone?
<whoiam55> is your login resolution is differ from your desktop resolution ?
<whoiam55> anyone know how can I restart my network so I can get IP from DHCP server ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> whoiam55, there are resolution variable for each depth but i dont see anything in xorg for login scrren resolution...just desktop resolutions
<Sonny_Wertzik> whoiam55, ya my res is diff than my desktop
<kkathman> Sonny_Wertzik: thats right...only one
<Sonny_Wertzik> my res is diff than my desktop
<kkathman> the console resolution is always the same I think
<symbulos> hi there
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, hehe i wish hehe
<kkathman> then when you invoke X and the GUI manager, that sets your screen resolution much the same way Windows does.
<Sonny_Wertzik> in fact i dont even have that choice res in desktop
<symbulos> does anyone have an idea where we can find the very first Ubuntu wallpaper? 
<kkathman> Yes you should have that setting in your KDE 
<whoiam55> anyone know how can I restart my network so I can get IP from DHCP server ?
<kkathman> whoiam55: Have you just tried rebooting?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, i mean the lgin is 1800x1440   that doesnt exist  for a desktop res in my KDE display selections
<whoiam55> kkathman: I don't want to reboot :( that's the problem
<whoiam55> it's silly to reboot if I forgot to connect cable to my laptop
<kkathman> !tell whoiam55 about network-manager
<kkathman> check that PM whoiam55 see if that helps
<Java_the_Hutt> How can i enable multiverse ?
<whoiam55> kkathman: lemme check
<whoiam55> Java_the_Hutt: you are in breezy ?
<Java_the_Hutt> yes
<whoiam55> multiverse for breezy are not up yet
<whoiam55> :(
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kkathman> whoiam55: yes they are
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman:  ok i know that but what is the address
<whoiam55> :-0
<whoiam55> kkathman: can you share your repo add ?
<kkathman> !tell Java_the_Hutt about repos
<kkathman> sure 1 sec
<Sonny_Wertzik> Java_the_Hutt, u can open the repo list i package manager ,,right click themultiverse and select enable
<Java_the_Hutt> Sonny with Adept ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> ya
<Sonny_Wertzik> i just did it
<Sonny_Wertzik> last night
<Java_the_Hutt> i did not see something related with multiverse
<Sonny_Wertzik> Java_the_Hutt, 1 sec ill look
<Java_the_Hutt> i mean the only multi verse line is this " #deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<Java_the_Hutt> which is not working since this is a backbort
<Java_the_Hutt> backport
<kkathman> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<kkathman> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<Java_the_Hutt> does it matter if i use Kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<kkathman> always use ubuntu
<Java_the_Hutt> why ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Java_the_Hutt, ya u are right sorry
<helpme> kkathman: why?:)...kubuntu??
<kkathman> helpme: just what Ive been told and what I've done now since warty and never had a problem,. suit yourself
<Java_the_Hutt> i have used ubuntu alot without any problems, except one thing
<Java_the_Hutt> it doesn't suppot a Turkish letter correctly
<Java_the_Hutt> support
<helpme> kkathman: hey cool dude...i love ubuntu too:)
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: you might feed that back to the developers..and see if you can get others in Turkey to do the same
<Java_the_Hutt> i reported the bug ,to bugzilla 2 months ago, no one is interested and in breezy Turkish keyboard support was worse
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: i did, i have posted the bug to bugzilla
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: no one interested in
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: like alot of things,  there is a critical mass for these things.
<Java_the_Hutt> kubuntu doesn't have that bug
<helpme> kkathman: kubuntu is nice tooooo
<helpme> but aint ubuntu and kubuntu the same thing, except for gnome & kde???
<Kamping_Kaiser> basicly yes
<Java_the_Hutt> anyway what shhould i do to add multiverse to my kubuntu
<Java_the_Hutt> repos are same for kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes they ar3e
<helpme> yes
<Java_the_Hutt> ok that's what i would like to hear thanks
<Sonny_Wertzik> i just moved from gnome to KDE with breezy cause gnome got to be a pain with all the security
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'all the security'?
<helpme> ok one quiz: which is faster & better? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Kamping_Kaiser, ya i was locked out of simple stuff like setting icons.... i got frustrated with it
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm strange.
<endo602> can someone please help me here
<endo602> will renaming a file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: in a terminal or the gui?
<endo602> terminal
<endo602> its tricky
<endo602> i need to change something in /etc/rc2.d
<Sonny_Wertzik> this new Adept PM makes a good difference in KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: just mv it
<Java_the_Hutt> endo602: mv old_name new_name
<endo602> tried that
<endo602> not working
<Java_the_Hutt> what does it say ?
<Java_the_Hutt> should also sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> remember sudo
<Java_the_Hutt> endo602: sudo mv old_name new_name
<Kamping_Kaiser> as your working in rc2
<endo602> i know
<endo602> i did that
<Java_the_Hutt> what is the error ?
<kkathman> Sonny_Wertzik: yes I like Adept alot !
<endo602> mv: when moving multiple files, last argument must be directory
<Java_the_Hutt> mutliple files ?
<Java_the_Hutt> what are you writing in the console exaclty ?
<Java_the_Hutt> are you sure that you are mv a file not a directory ?
<endo602> got it
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, ya i thought ksynaptic was terrible thats why 1 reason why i used gnome was using 
<endo602> thanks guys
<kkathman> kynaptic wasnt all that bad...but I'm still an apt-get kind of guy anyway
<endo602> has anyone used a usb flash drive on their system?
<Java_the_Hutt> what is the most annoying issue you encounter in Kubuntu ?
<endo602> because it doesnt work here
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: its been not working for a lot of ppl
<endo602> hehe
<endo602> has anyone found a fix for it?
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, ya i like auto apt and apt-get and checkinstall...ubuntu rules
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure.all i know is its not working :|
<Ben_UK> USB flash drives work for me
<Java_the_Hutt> what is the most annoying issue you encounter in Kubuntu ?
<Sonny_Wertzik> adept is more like synaptic in gnome its a big improvement imo...im getting hooked on KDE
<Ben_UK> endo602: you could look in logs to see how far things go when you plug one in.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Java_the_Hutt, i think KDE has so many menus and they are scattered all over the place..until u get used to that it takes some time to get KDE working the way u want
<Sonny_Wertzik> Java_the_Hutt, thats just my opinion coming from using gnome
<Java_the_Hutt> BTW when i type fakeroot make-jpgk jdk...   i got the following error
<helpme> is kubutnu faster than ubutnu?
<Java_the_Hutt> fakeroot: line make-jpgk command not found
<Java_the_Hutt> fakeroot: line 150: make-jpgk command not found
<Sonny_Wertzik> Java_the_Hutt, also amarok and noatun need certain files that dont come preloaded so they dont work right away
<Ben_UK> Hope you don't mind my asking again: anyone know any issues with khotkeys?  It seems to be not working at all for me.
<Java_the_Hutt> why is that so
<Java_the_Hutt> i mean i have written : sudo apt-get install fakeroot java-package
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, speed wise,i think they are close in breezy
<Java_the_Hutt> then this fakeroot make-jpkg downloaded_package_name.bin
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, gnome may be a hair faster
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: hmm i see
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, i was actually suprised that KDE is as fast as it is...i just switched from gnome 2 days ago
<asraniel>  hi, i need some quik help. acpi is bogus on my laptop, how can i make that linux doesent shutdown if the temperature is too high? linux thinks my laptop is at 144 celsius...
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: yeah ive also always heard that gnome is 10x faster than kde.......
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, BTW im running an AMD64 3000+ @ 2600 mhz
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: thats why im also thinking of going to gnome.....ur RAM???
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, maybe it was until this new version of KDE...i dont know
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: yes maybe....whats ur RAM btw?
<Ben_UK> asraniel: That is normally coded into the ACPI tables.
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, Gskill 4400LC 1gb...u want my timings hehe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ngith all
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: yes..if u can give:).......ive 256mb only:(......so kde is real slow....im on kanotix btw..waiting for the ubuntu cds:)
<asraniel> asraniel: i just installed a new DSDT, now i have everything that works, but at the second reboot (well, after i put the laptop in hybernation and it didnt work..), on boot he shut down because a temperature that is too high
<helpme> Kamping_Kaiser: goodnight
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<asraniel> asraniel: what can i do?
<Ben_UK> asraniel: If you are lucky, you might have a writable /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ATF0/trip_points file.
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, my timings wont help u unless u have the same ram hehe
<Ben_UK> but most broken DSDT (i.e. ACPI tables) don't allow trip points to be set.
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, 256mb is pretty low
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: hmm..right:)
<helpme> yeah....
<Sonny_Wertzik> what gear do u have?
<helpme> gear??
<helpme> im on a pc:)
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, what hardware are u using?
<helpme> intel celeron...256mb..40gb hd.thats all i know:)
<helpme> ok now nite all:)
<Sonny_Wertzik> helpme, ahhh... celeron....well a bit more memory should help your speed out...mem for a celeron is cheap
<Sonny_Wertzik> gnite
<helpme> Sonny_Wertzik: i see
<helpme> nite
<Sonny_Wertzik> gnite
<Java_the_Hutt> After installing JDK, when i type sudo update-alternatives --config java, i have 2 alternatives, neither are my desired installation what should i do ?
<asraniel> Ben_UK, last question, how can i see the if the dynamic cpu frequence works? where can i see the actual cpu speed?
<Ben_UK> sudo cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpu_freq/scaling_curfreq
<Ben_UK> (unless I've miss typed!)
<Ben_UK> Also look at: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/thermal.html
<strike4ce> apokryphos_: I need to change my kernel to use the ati driver is this something thats going to be a pain?
<strike4ce> apokryphos_: I have the kernel installed on my desktop
<libben> how do i ln a target to another target?
<libben> ln: `fnutt/images/Resor/Val_Thorens/': hard link not allowed for directory
<libben> ln: `.': hard link not allowed for directory
<libben> i want to ln a folder to another folder.
<kkathman> wow cool I have a chance to get a fiberoptic internet !! Megafast!
<dell500> is it possible to have xmms controlled from gaim?
<kkathman> from gaim??  I dont think so unless you program it to :)
<dell500> aww well
<strike4ce> kkathman:  You no anything about installing a new kernel?
<shogouki> xmms+gaim on kde, wow
<kkathman> strike4ce: Ive never done it sorry
<strike4ce> what is xmms?
<kkathman> but surely there are support articles on google
<libben> Riddell: how do i link one folder to another? 
<strike4ce> ] ='
<endo6O2> for some reason it will not let me unpack a .deb file
<Riddell> libben: ln -s to from
<spiral> hi
<corincole> hey
<corincole> what exactly is kubuntu?
<stupendo44> corincole: http://www.kubuntu.org
<Java_the_Hutt> Kubuntu is KDE based ubuntu
<stupendo44> It's basically Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome
<stbain> try it, you'll like it
<Java_the_Hutt> KDE is superior over gnome in functionality but it is less stable
<corincole> whats the difference between KDE and Gnome?
<Java_the_Hutt> look above :)
<buz> is there a way to downgrade my misbehaving kde  3.5b2 to kde 3.4.3?
<sampan> kde is nice and gnome is like wearing a straightjacket
<stupendo44> lol, sampan 
<buz> any chance to get it done with apt-pinning?
<sampan> :X
<Java_the_Hutt> buz: i was there i re installed my kubuntu
<buz> i just did that the other week after my boot drive had failed
<buz> no time now
<Java_the_Hutt> Today i was discussing, that how pity kubuntu website encourages people for 3.5
<buz> 3.5b1 was fine
<buz> b2 is a catastrophe
<Java_the_Hutt> no
<Java_the_Hutt> only sound is a matter
<Java_the_Hutt> rest of it should work fine with minor shortcomings
<buz> and quite a few others listed on the problems page
<stupendo44> corincole: http://www.oreillynet.com/cs/user/view/cs_msg/56829
<buz> amarok doesnt even start for me
<Java_the_Hutt> yeah may be, but i have met people who are happy with their KDE 3.5
<stupendo44> corincole: http://www.uselinuxathome.com/ENgui.htm
<Java_the_Hutt> but i have gone back to 3.4
<unsurreal> buz: are there any amarokapp 's running?
<stupendo44> corincole: that should give you some info on the differences between kde and gnome
<buz> no
<buz> even after reboot it still crashes
<Java_the_Hutt> smells likie flame wars
<Java_the_Hutt> Any eclipse user here ? How does it look like, gnomish or KDEish
<wu-hsin> i've trouble with trying to get kubuntu to stream .pls
<wu-hsin> XMMS won't react to an URL
<buz> Java_the_Hutt: swt uses gtk
<buz> so it looks gnomish
<wu-hsin> Konqueror crashes
<buz> however, gtk-qt fixes that quite well
<johndilley> corincole: a more light-heared comparison at http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html :)
<Java_the_Hutt> but i swear i saw my Eclipse look like KDE, but i have re installed now it looks like GNOME
<wu-hsin> is this kind of problem familiar here?
<buz> gtk-qt not working, i'd gues
<buz> it was always a "gtk app"
<buz> (SWT is implemented in GTK for linux)$
<Java_the_Hutt> i know that
<Java_the_Hutt> but i saw my eclipse looking like gnome
<Java_the_Hutt> no
<Java_the_Hutt> like kde
<buz> !gtk-qt
<ubotu> Install the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package to make your GTK apps more bearable in KDE. Apply settings in KControl, and restart GTK apps.
<wu-hsin> surprise, mplayer streams without a problem
<buz> are there any news on oo2 final debs?
<Java_the_Hutt> ok  thanks
<chavo> buz, afaik there's no difference between RC3 and final
<Java_the_Hutt> buz: already installed
<buz> that makes it look quite qt'ish to me
<jjesse> how do i setup kubuntu to boot directly to the terminal and not start kde?
<stupendo44> is it just me, or does breezy look a tiny bit unfinished in some places
<stupendo44> just wondering why there's some low-res icons floating around and stuff
<aftertaf> jjesse, you stop kdm from running, by removing it from init.d
<aftertaf> jjesse, sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<jjesse> aftertaf: thanks
<_david> I just downloaded a BUNCH of updates today - is there anywhere I can find info on what was updated???
<aftertaf> no idea...
<frank23> _david: synaptic can show the changelogs before you update. I don't know about after
<K-Rich> hi all... i decided to try out the kubuntu-desktop package... but i've decided to get rid of it because of space concerns... when i try to apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop it only wants to remove the meta-package.... how do i do this?
<aftertaf> K-Rich, remove kde
<_david> Is there a forum or update website I can look at?
<aftertaf> open synaptic and search 'kde' remove all that doesnt want to remove other usefu things from your system.
<K-Rich> okay... thanks
<stupendo44> _david: nope, there's no websites or forums... anywhere...
<K-Rich> if all else fails i'll just reinstall since i havn't completely restored my backup :P
<_david> So I just unstall updates blindly?
<stupendo44> I'm really getting used to this middle-click-paste thing. Too bad Windows doesn't have this :)
<stbain> believe it or not, I think there's a powertoy that enables it on win32
<stupendo44> really
<stupendo44> and how long has it been in linux...?
<workingmansdead> Could someone please explain how to convert a SHN file to a mp3 file using the SHN tool?
<endo6O2> where do i change system default applications
<endo6O2> like from konqurer to firefox
<endo6O2> ?
<johndilley> System Settings -> User Account -> Default Applications
<richardc> any idea when the commented repositiories in sources.list will work?
<endo6O2> thanks
<richardc> apt gets a 404 from them
<amigrave> has kvim been removed on breezy ?
<libben> whats the other name of vnc sorta app that was more amazing =)
<DaSkreech> Base has serious SQL issues
<workingmansdead> can anyone help me with converting SHN files to mp3 files?
<jjarvenp> hi, how can i boot my mac mini with the kubuntu live CD?
<DaSkreech> Turn on the mac
<poimen> hi
<poimen> someone here can help me with ivtv and breezy?
<poimen> while compiling the module I get this error a lot ivtvctl.c:655: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function sprintf
<wu-hsin> is there any solution around avifiles going off-sync with their audio track in mplayer?
<poimen> vtvctl.c:1833: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
<poimen> make[1] : *** [ivtvctl.o]  Error 1
<poimen> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/poimen/ivtv-0.4.0/utils'
<poimen> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<poimen> poimen@catv:~/ivtv-0.4.0$   
<hussam> what's a good kde based bittorrent client?
<stbain> azureus
<stbain> well... it's java, not kde, but it works great
<icewt> yeah, azureus is the best
<sampan> ktorrent is out 1.1 or 1.2 -- haven't tried it but installed the .deb and it looks good
<hussam> ok I'll try ktorrent
<satafterh> hello people, i need to ask a stupid question that I should know the answer to lol, how do i change the color depth
<workingmansdead> hello, can any help me with audio file conversion?
<crimsun> what sort?
<workingmansdead> crimsun: SHN to mp3 using SHN tool
<crimsun> workingmansdead: decode shns to wav, then encode the wavs to mp3
<hussam> satafterh: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , look for a line similar to "DefaultDepth	24" or "DefaultDepth	16"
<satafterh> #hussam thanks
<workingmansdead> crimsun: im not sure how to do that, sorry, im new to linux
<crimsun> workingmansdead: in a Konsole, you'd need to run shntool on the shns
<workingmansdead> crimsun: whats the command for that?
<crimsun> workingmansdead: shntool -h   should bring up a list of options
<workingmansdead> crimsun: yes, i get a list of commands such as -m,-f,-v and so on
<stupendo44> why is sudo suddenly not asking for a password?
<hussam> btw, anybody knows if quake 4 for linux supports single player mode or only multiplayer mode?
<crimsun> stupendo44: it shouldn't if you're using the same terminal and haven't expired the auth token manually
<crimsun> hussam: that's addressed on the id software Web page for q4/Linux
<chavo> sudo doesn't ask me for a password wither
<chavo> either
<hussam> crimsun: thanks I'm considering buying that game. 
<stupendo44> no, I've exited the terminal
<stupendo44> then loaded another one
<crimsun> stupendo44: that's the same terminal
<stupendo44> and synaptic isn't asking for a password either
<chavo> yeah, mine deosn't ask even at bootup. I boot into terminal, log in, and run sudo kdm -> doesn't ask for a password
<stupendo44> usually if I exit the terminal and start another one it asks for the password again
<crimsun> if you log out of /dev/pts/1 and open a new terminal, it's the same terminal, so the auth token doesn't expire
<stupendo44> I'm talking about using Konsole, btw
<workingmansdead> crimsun: so how would you run the SHNtool through konsole?
<crimsun> workingmansdead: sec, I'm at work, and I don't have shntool installed.
<workingmansdead> crimsun: alright, 
<reagleBRKLN> when i first update kubuntu 5.10 the hal automounting was fantastic, I even had device specific directories in /dev/{usbdisk,MUVO,etc.} but now that's not happening
<reagleBRKLN> oh, i'm sorry, that's /media/MUVO
<reagleBRKLN> but no more, just sda1 etc.
<reagleBRKLN> how do i get that back?
<reagleBRKLN> pkgs i could reinstall?
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> some around here who can tell me how to chek why mine hd becomes full?
<crimsun> did you install into a very small partition?
<jpgeerets> used 2 partitions of 20 Gb
<jpgeerets> 1 partition system, other /home
<crimsun> then you should be fine
<jpgeerets>  / home becomes full
<crimsun> are you downloading stuff onto /home?
<BlankC> jpgeerets: in Konqueror there is a option under View -> ViewMode -> File Size View that can tell you visually where the space is going.
<knowerrors> Hi all, I just installed Kubuntu 5.10, but can't connect to the internet by dialup modem... kppp keeps saying no valid password, works fine on other debian install, any ideas to fix?
<jpgeerets> hmm, this should be installed on my system BlankC ?
<BlankC> Konqueror is the web browser / file manager.
<jpgeerets> yes, right
<jpgeerets> ok
<jpgeerets> great
<jpgeerets> i found it!
<jpgeerets> thanks!!
<Java_the_Hutt> I have a question about OpenOffice writer. The default A4 size with 100% zoom, is not displayed 21 cm width on my screen. IS that the same with you ?
<stbain> doesn't that depend on your monitor dimensions and resolution settings?
<Java_the_Hutt> Well i am not sure
<Java_the_Hutt> But i think if it claims that it is 100% width A4, then size should be realistic
<Java_the_Hutt> which is not
<buz> it would seem to me that likely the dpi settings of your screen arent entirely correct then
<knowerrors> Anybody here using kppp to connect to internet by dialup?
<richardc> where can i get the w32codecs package for breezy?
<buz> !marillat
<ubotu> If you enable the marillat repoistories, please disable them after you use them as needed.
<buz> richardc: google for ubuntu marillat
<chavo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<dell500> anyone know how to get the resolutions for dual heads to fit the monitors correctly?
<buz> dell500: i never managed to get it to actually work with different resolutions
<dell500> that sucks
<dell500> i really dislike the scrolling
<buz> finally decided to buy another 20" lcd when i really need to go dual head again
<dell500> lol
<buz> the 17" one sucks anyway
<dell500> ya
<buz> makes weird noises
<dell500> brb
<dell500> if i do ctrl+alt+backspace that quits out of x, correct?
<johndilley> yes
<buz> yes
<buz> usually x instantly restarts though
<dell500> how do i start x back up
<buz> (if you have x set to load upon boot that is)
<johndilley> if kdm/gdm is running, it should restart
<dell500> is the command startx
<buz> dell500: yes
<dell500> even for gnome?
<chavo> dell500, startx will run whatecer is in your ~/.xinitrc
<dell500> k
<_robert> I've question about the pmount in kubuntu. how to I umount it? its automaticly mounted, but async and not sync
<knowerrors> Any dialup modem users around?
<endo602> not i
<endo602> anyone install moodin?
<_robert> I've question about the pmount in kubuntu. how to I umount it? its automaticly mounted, but async and not sync
<endo602> anyone figue out the USB flash drives yet?
<endo602> :)
<buz> usb hd works like a charm
<buz> should use the same driver no?
<_robert> the dirve is working here, but how to I unmount it?
<buz> what drive
<_robert> the security remove in media://
<_robert> usb oder firewire
<buz> ah i generally just unplug ;)
<_robert> oder ? or
<buz> but safe that ain't
<_robert> but the fs is mounted async and not sync
<buz> what does mount show?
<_robert> ./dev/sda5 on /media/robert_firewire1 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<buz> try umount /dev/sda5 
<buz> or umount /media/robert_firewire1
<_robert> as root thats no problem but not as user
<_robert> as its not in fstab
<buz> sudo umount then ;)
<_robert> I know
<_robert> but that can't be the normal way
<jiger> hello everyone. can someone help me setup sudo on breezy
<_judith> where can I configure anti-aliasing?
<dinocore> anyone know if konqueror has plans to switch to geko engine?
<dida> hi
<toma> dinocore: not in the foreseeable future
<toma> _judith: in the font settings
<dinocore> toma: ah thanks
<dinocore> alright new quesiont
<jiger> can someone help me recover su and sudo?
<Juerd> jiger: What do you mean by "recover"/
<dinocore> can i update to breezy using knaptic?
<Juerd> jiger: What do you mean by "recover"?
<Juerd> dinocore: Indirectly
<dinocore> how?
<jiger> actually did a expert setup and had setup root user/passwd
<Juerd> dinocore: First, change /etc/apt/sources.list so that everywhere it says "hoary", it will say "breezy"
<dinocore> Juerd: and then update?
<Juerd> dinocore: Then, with kynaptic, update and upgrade as usual
<dinocore> Juerd: word
<jiger> but sudo didn't work. somehow feeling as if I was missing something. I read somewhere to disable su by running passwd -l root
<Juerd> dinocore: Be warned that it's less risky to do this from the console
<Juerd> dinocore: (console, not konsole)
<jiger> now sudo and su both are screwed up coz both dont work :(
<dinocore> Juerd: why is that?
<Juerd> jiger: Boot in recovery mode, then add to /etc/sudoers the line "%admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL" if it is not already there
<Juerd> jiger: Then, add yourself to "admin" in /etc/group
<Juerd> dinocore: KDE tends to crash and behave in weird ways when you upgrade it while it is running.
<_judith> toma: can't find anything like anti-aliasing there!
<Juerd> dinocore: So it is better to log out, then switch to a tty, and then upgrade
<dinocore> Juerd: alright cool
<kkathman> I wonder if someone could help me troubleshoot a network problem?
<dinocore> Juerd: alright im doin it
<Juerd> kkathman: Describe the problem
<Juerd> kkathman: You'll find out if anyone can help you
<dinocore> breezy here i come
<kkathman> Juerd well, I had a power outage briefly which shut down my computer. When I brought the computer back up it is reporting it cannot find the network
<_judith> How do I handle this error? "C compiler cannot create executables"
<kkathman> Juerd it has worked flawlessly before. and Ive done all the obvious things...check the hub port, and connection
<dinocore> oh wait
<dinocore> where can i found the apt-sources list?
<kkathman> Juerd other computers on the network have no problems, only this one, and the green light in the back on the card interface is blinking as normal
<Juerd> kkathman: "reporting that"... How? Error message?
<Juerd> dinocore: /etc/apt/sources.list
<toma> kkathman: try shutting down the computer, disconnect it from the powersupply and plug it in again and reboot
<dinocore> right
<kkathman> Juerd during boot, it hangs on the step after getting an OK on the network interface card..but when it tries to connect it fails and gives several errors, including SMB errors
<Juerd> kkathman: Have you recently upgraded?
<kkathman> Juerd when I go into the system settings,  it says "disabled Ethernet device"
<kkathman> Juerd yes I upgraded last week, but the network has worked flawlessly since then
<Juerd> kkathman: Can you enable the ethernet device?
<kkathman> of course, in the breezy kubuntu, Juerd, you cant get to administrator mode because of a bug
<Juerd> kkathman: What happens if you do "ifup eth0" in a terminal?
<kkathman> one moment and I'll let you know Juerd
<kkathman> Juerd it says "Failed to open statefile /etc/network/run/ifstate, permission denied
<Pablo_C> sudo
<Pablo_C> sudo ifup eth0
<Pablo_C> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Pablo_C> or somthing
<kkathman> ok it says ifup: interface card eth0 alread configured
<kkathman> Im sorry I have to leave for an appt...I will return in about an hour.
<knowerrors> can anybody help me with kppp not recognizing password?
<Aapzak> is there a # in your password?
<knowerrors> nope
<Aapzak> what does kppp btw?
<knowerrors> and this exact same kppp setup worked fine on my old debian install, and the one Im using now
<knowerrors> its for dialup internet using modem
<_judith> How do I handle this error? "C compiler cannot create executables". I am trying to install amarok from source
<Aapzak> knowerrors: it forgets you password?
<crimsun> err, does the amarok in Breezy not suffice?
<knowerrors> Aapzak: no, the password is save/stays, but on connect after dialing, it says in the error log something like no valid or usable password available
<Aapzak> knowerrors: sounds like a weird bug
<Aapzak> have you checked out the bug lists?
<knowerrors> Im trying to find out if its just on my install/modem, or if other people have same problem
<knowerrors> where is the bug list?
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> every time i start kde kgpg tells me that gpg-agent is not running
<libben> is there a way to see/check all my links? "ln" that is 
<eckhart> how can i fix that problem?
<Aapzak> lol, I'm getting the Kubuntu image through torrent. 1.4 MB/sec, bloody fast server
<Aapzak> knowerrors: bugs.kde.org?
<knowerrors> can someone running kubuntu 5.10 type dpkg -l kppp for me?
<knowerrors> I need to know what version of kppp it uses
<Aapzak> I'm not running Kubuntu, sry
<knowerrors> Aapzak: Im using kde 3.4.2 on another debian HD right now and kppp is fine
<Aapzak> allright, dunno much about that stuff, sry
<wie> hy everybody i want to install mplayer 
<wie> but its not in the lists of kubuntu 
<wie> how should i install it 
<SigmaX> wie: download the source from www4.mplayer.hu
<SigmaX> I just installed in myself half an hour ago
<SigmaX> You'll need to apt-get install gcc-3.4 && CC=exportgcc-3.4
<SigmaX> Because mplayer can't be complied with gcc 4, Ubuntu's default
<SigmaX> CC=export gcc-3.4  *
<SigmaX> They don't include it in the Kubuntu/Ubuntu archives because it's technically illegal in some countries.
<SigmaX> knowerrors: kpp 3.4.3
<knowerrors> thx, thats the problem... my debain right now is using 3.4.2-3 which works fine
<knowerrors> think I found the answer, crazy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27782&highlight=kppp+password
<skiy> May I start by saying what a fantastic job you've done with kubuntu
<skiy> It really is superb!!!
<skiy> I have a question though and I didn't know where to ask
<skiy> I updated my hoary to breezy
<skiy> and now kaffeine has stopped working
<skiy> it say "Can't init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one..."
<skiy> No useable video-driver found! (xvimagesink)
<ToyMan> anyone know where I might find (K)ubuntu repositories that have python2.6.1?
<ToyMan> that's wxpython 2.6, actually
#kubuntu 2005-10-27
<kkathman> Im back :)
<kkathman> Juerd might you still be here?
<greenladen> czesc, nie spi to ktos b pytanie mam dosc wazne
<greenladen> odnosnie kubuntu
<greenladen> a konkretnie problemu
<mars> Hi I have question
<mars> During installing Breezy i have choosen 1024x 768 only. But i would like to use higher one. How can I add them. Do i have to reinstall kubuntu
<mars> ?
<mars> ehh
<mars> everyone sleeping..
<kkathman> Greetings...wow had a scare here
<kkathman> anyone around?
<mmport81> me - if i am included in everyone :)
<mmport81> in anyone*
<mmport81> have quick curious question
<eckhart> akregator package for kde 3.5 beta 2 is hopelessly broken
<eckhart> complete metakit archive backend is missing
<mmport81> when i call a program in konsole i get one program, when i call it with alt f2 i get another
<kkathman> yes you are mmport81 
<mmport81> anybody have anyideas?
<qatsi> hello everybody. Can anyone please tell me what to download in order to play DVD's ?...thanx :D
<kkathman> wow I have no ideas on that...are you on standard kubuntu and breezy?
<mmport81> yep
<kkathman> qatsi: if you have standard breezy and kubuntu, check the K-menu under multimedia
<kkathman> mmport81: sorry man, I have no clue then
<_mars> What is the best way to restart x?
<qatsi> control alt backspace i think....then startx
<mmport81> basically i have always called realplay thru alt f2, but then wanted oss emulation so called a script called realplay in order to get oss emu working
<kkathman> _mars: just reboot/restart
<kkathman> qatsi: wont that just start another X instance?  Maybe Im wrong.
<qatsi> kkathman: uhmm, im not shure...
<kkathman> qatsi: ya me neither really
<kkathman> nalioth :)
<nalioth> howdy
<qatsi> everybody looks for nalioth :P
<kkathman> hey nalioth whats the best way to restart X  ?
<kkathman> that question comes up alot
<nalioth> kkathman: i always log out. but you can ctrl-alt-bksp to get the same effect
<kkathman> ahh so ctrl-alt-backspace kills the current X and then you simply do a startX
<kkathman> SOrry I meant that for nalioth  :)
<nalioth> kkathman: if your system is working, ctrl-alt-bksp will kill your  current X, and the system will restart x for you
<kkathman> nalioth: thanks very much I appreciate it
<beast> hi Riddell
<stupendo44> I have a quick question. Aren't the global shortcuts in amaroK supposed to be able to be used while amaroK is not focused?
<_jaypee> hello, i would like to compile mplayer under kubuntu, do I have to ./configure --prefix=/usr or just ./configure
<stupendo44> using the prefix is generally recommended
<_jaypee> so that prefix is fine?
<stupendo44> yeah
<_jaypee> thanks a lot!
<jayparadise> anyone know what kernel arguemnets go in this grub line
<jayparadise> kernel /boot/vmlinuz  root=/dev/hda4 
<jayparadise> is it fine to leave it like that with no arguments?
<kkathman> Im back again, sorry I've had some ISP speed problems I had to get resolveed
<stupendo44> jayparadise: just gonna look at mine for a sec...
<jayparadise> i acutally couldnt get grub to boot recently with kubuntu, it said there was a problem with the line root=/dev/hda4
<stupendo44> mine says: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7 root=/dev/hdc1 ro quiet splash
<jayparadise> so started knoppix and chrooted and ended up compiling a new one
<stupendo44> ro may be required, I'm not sure what it is
<jayparadise> i dont get that ro thing
<jayparadise> ok
<stupendo44> I'm guess quiet and splash are not required
<jayparadise> that other problem stumps me
<stupendo44> but apparently they are normal, because they're there in mine
<jayparadise> i was thinking the /dev/ files were currupted
<g|patrick> hi
<asraniel> hhmm... kubuntu sees my cpu only as 790 mhz cpu, but it should be 1,8Ghz
<g|patrick> asraniel: amd athlon 64?
<Juerd> asraniel: Possibly it was throttled at the moment of detection.
<stupendo44> what cpu is it?
<kkathman> jayparadise and stupendo44  you might want to discuss this in #ubuntu, people there are more on the technical side to help you there
<Juerd> asraniel: It may automatically increase when it's needed
<kkathman> this channel tends to be more for kubuntu, or kde based ubuntu :)
<asraniel> Juerd,stupendo44: pentium M 1,86
<kkathman> hi juerd :)
<g|patrick> hmmm... can someone help me with kopete
<g|patrick> i dont get it
<stupendo44> jayparadise: sorry I can't help much, I'm not much of an expert
<Juerd> asraniel: My Pentium M 1.5 is "seen" as a 600 MHz 
<g|patrick> i try to import styles with images
<g|patrick> but kopete never loads the images of the styles
<kkathman> g|patrick: sorry I dont use kopete so I cant help you
<g|patrick> tried already google
<asraniel> Juerd: but does it operate at the correct speed or not?
<stupendo44> my athlon xp 2800 is seen as 2084 Mhz, but it actually is close to that
<g|patrick> but there i only find complains about direct file transfer ;(
<kkathman> g|patrick: so you downloaded some new style and it wont load?
<Juerd> asraniel: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<Juerd> asraniel: Do that on a command line
<asraniel> Juerd: gives me 1867000
<Juerd> asraniel: It operates on high speed when high speed is needed. When not needed, it automatically lowers, to save energy.
<Juerd> asraniel: Then it's detected correctly
<g|patrick> kkathman: i can load the css-file
<kkathman> g|patrick: I see a major problem right now, its duplicating entries
<g|patrick> but the images of it dont appear
<g|patrick> css... wait xslt?
<Juerd> asraniel: Repeatedly do: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<Juerd> asraniel: While you start a lot of programs
<Juerd> asraniel: You'll see the frequency increase
<stupendo44> Juerd: there's nothing under /sys for me, is there a reason?
<Juerd> stupendo44: Are you using Kubuntu breezy?
<g|patrick> styles are one data-folder and one stylefile
<stupendo44> Juerd: yeah
<Juerd> stupendo44: Did you mess with /etc/fstab?
<stupendo44> yes
<asraniel> Jues, i started glxgears, cpu is at 100%, but freq doesent increase
<Juerd> stupendo44: Then you probably removed the /sys line :)
<asraniel> Juerdi started glxgears, cpu is at 100%, but freq doesent increase
<kkathman> g|patrick: so did you download a new style and then load it...is that what you tried to do?
<stupendo44> Juerd: I didn't think so, but I guess it's possible... Is there a sample somewhere so I can put it back
<Juerd> asraniel: Did you remove or disable powernowd?
<g|patrick> ja... tried from gui
<g|patrick> and i tried to place it into the kopete folders directly
<Juerd> stupendo44: I just discovered that /sys is mounted without /fstab
<g|patrick> nothing worked
<Juerd> stupendo44: I don't know howt it works exactly, sorry
<g|patrick> it still only loads the default skins
<stupendo44> jue, no big deal
<asraniel> Juerd: never touched it
<Juerd> asraniel: Are you running Kubuntu breezy?
<asraniel> Juerd: i do
<kkathman> g|patrick: did you double check to assure that the style was compatible with the Kopete release?
<Juerd> asraniel: Did you compile a custom kernel?
<asraniel> Juerd: no, i only replaced the dsdt so that acpi works for my laptop
<Juerd> What is dsdt?
<g|patrick> using kopete 0.10.4
<Juerd> Oh, I know what it is (long live Google)
<Juerd> How does one change the dsdt?
<Juerd> Does that involve recompiling the kernel?
<g|patrick> kkathman: there  are no compatibliy issues mentionend: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=22640 
<asraniel> Juerd: no, its with that initrd trick
<kkathman> g|patrick: yes, now is that new style you downloaded, compatible with that new release?
<Juerd> If so, make sure that you have frequency scaling enabled
<Juerd> asraniel: Run "ps ax" and confirm that powernowd is running
<kkathman> g|patrick: other than that, try change to a default style and see if you can do that
<asraniel> Juerd: its running
<g|patrick> i can install the xslt
<g|patrick> it displays the colorcode
<Juerd> asraniel: Run "lsmod | grep freq" and see if speedstep_centrino is listed for freq_table
<g|patrick> but it doesnt load the images
<kkathman> g|patrick: sounds like a bug either in the style, or in kopete
<kkathman> g|patrick: why dont you try IMing me and lets see if the styles work
<asraniel> Juerd: it does... realy strange all this, perhaps a wrong config somewhere? but i never touched one
<Juerd> asraniel: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU/throttling
<Juerd> asraniel: Does that list multiple states? Is it at T0, 00%?
<g|patrick> kkathman: i tried several styles
<g|patrick> its always the same
<kkathman> g|patrick: and none of them work?
<g|patrick> only the defaults are working!
<kkathman> then its probably a bug
<g|patrick> well...
<g|patrick> do u know a how to that explains in detail how to install those themes?
<kkathman> g|patrick: there is an entry there under HELP to report a bug on Kopete
<kkathman> g|patrick: no I dont actually
<kkathman> but you should be able to go to the Kopete site and possible look there
<asraniel> Juerd: yes, but i can set the state with KLaptop myself. problem is, with 00% the speed is at 797. interesting is that with 37% its still 797 MHz, but everything is slower
<Juerd> asraniel: Then I have really no idea what could be wrong. I suggest you report a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<g|patrick> kkathman: there they are talking about plugins :(
<g|patrick> but nothing about styles :(
<kkathman> hmm let me check
<g|patrick> and they explain how to make a skin
<g|patrick> but not how to make it active ;(
<g|patrick> kopete.kde.org btw.
<kkathman> g|patrick:  here it tells you: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/kopete/faq.html
<MPC> does a USB drive, like a SanDisk Cruiser, need to be partitioned before formatting? ... e.g. MS-DOS format?
<kkathman> MPC: I dont think so, no
<g|patrick> customizing icons ---> smileys
<kkathman> g|patrick: read further down the page
<MPC> thanks.  I'm having trouble getting the USB drive recognized by XP in my dual-boot notebook.
<g|patrick> sry... i am tired 
<g|patrick> its hard to concentrate 
<MPC> Linux "sees" the USB drive; XP can no longer - after I re-booted to XP
<g|patrick> where can i find the kde-dir?
<MPC> should I use any special format (e.g. other than mkDOSfs?
<g|patrick> kkathman: /home/patrick/.kde/share/apps/kopete/styles/Sakahagi/ <-- in that folder are xslt-file and the images
<g|patrick> now i imported that xslt but no images
<g|patrick> still there?
<Hobbsee> morning all :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi guys..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is there a way to rebuild automatically kmenu? 
<stupendo55> what's the status on ntfs support? is it considered alpha or beta? should I use it?
<g|patrick> stupendo55: i'd rather use ext3 on ur drives
<g|patrick> and give windows ability to read ext3
<g|patrick> there are plugins
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<g|patrick> that would be safer, because ntfs is still buggy
<Hobbsee> !ext3fs
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<g|patrick> its easier to teach windows linuxfilesystem than linux windows ones
<stupendo55> I bet
<stupendo55> I'm using a fat32 partition for cross-compatability, but I have a ntfs drive that I need to access. I'm reading it fine right now, but I'd like to know if I should enable writing so I can delete files that I copy off of it.
<Hobbsee> well, if you do enable writing, it could screw up your drive
<quam> !ext3fs
<ubotu> quam: I give up, what is it?
<quam> windows can read ext3?
<Hobbsee> why not make sure that you delete whatever you want to from it when you boot back into a windows partition
<Hobbsee> quam: yep
<Hobbsee> with a program
<stupendo55> ok, I'll take that as a no... :)
<quam> got a url for that or some place i can get more info?
<Hobbsee> quam: getting it, about to go and put it in the bot when i find more info
<g|patrick> kkathman: didn't helped me
<g|patrick> no images, only the naked style
<Hobbsee> ah ha!
<Hobbsee> !explore2fs
<ubotu> I guess explore2fs is to get read/write access to your Linux ext2/3 partitions from windows, see http://www.fs-driver.org/
<quam> Hobbsee: sorry, what'd I miss. Konversation froze up on me like a damn windows program. I almost forgot what OS I was in.
<Hobbsee> !tell quam about explore2fs
<Hobbsee> lol...i hate that
<Hobbsee> happens so rarely, but when it does, it's a pain
<quam> much obliged
<g|patrick> but stupendo55, u have to save ur data first
<Hobbsee> found that there was a factoid for the program :)
<g|patrick> if u change the filesystem by formating, anything will be lost
<Hobbsee> g|patrick: what was your question about kopete?
<g|patrick> ya
<g|patrick> any clues?
<g|patrick> :D
<Hobbsee> dont know, havent seen the question...
<g|patrick> tried to install themes
<Hobbsee> only came in here around 10 mins ago lol
<g|patrick> but i get images loaded in that styles
<g|patrick> all styles i added are naked
<g|patrick> only the stylecolor settings
<g|patrick> no images, nothing
<g|patrick> but images are working in the default ones
<Hobbsee> ^  ^ - that's weird!
<g|patrick> im am totally confused
<Hobbsee> definetly!
<g|patrick> the easiest way should be, that kopete could read tar.gz and install it directly
<Hobbsee> i've got no idea, havent tried theming kopete main window
<m_tadeu> I'm having the same prob
<g|patrick> no..chat window
<Hobbsee> ah...yes, i do do that
<g|patrick> the mainwindow style is the system default :P
<g|patrick> x)
<Hobbsee> using import, location, etc
<g|patrick> import worx only for the style-file
<Hobbsee> well that's what i thought...but then someone said i could change the little icons if i hated them
<g|patrick> smileys are not part of my problem
<g|patrick> there is an additional menu for that
<g|patrick> kopete calls them emoticons
<Hobbsee> ooh, new version of efficient...that means i can try it out
<Hobbsee> i know, i was meaning the ones in the main window with the contacs
<Hobbsee> *contacts
<g|patrick> maybe someone has the copyright on "smiley"
<g|patrick> Hobbsee: no
<g|patrick> the chat window :D
<wezlo> evening all - is anyone else missing the "window" menu in konqueror?
<g|patrick> Hobbsee: i tried to install this: http://kdelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=22640&file1=22640-1.png&file2=22640-2.png&file3=&name=Sakahagi+kopete+theme
<stupendo55> wezlo: no window menu here
<wezlo> anyone know how to get it back?
<stupendo55> don't you have tabs?
<wezlo> yah
<stupendo55> why do you need a window menu then
<wezlo> I like to split my view to file transfers
<wezlo> I know the commands but was wondering where the menu went
<Hobbsee> g|patrick: ah...i see...efficient just imports a .xsl file
<g|patrick> is "efficient" a new built
<stupendo55> wezlo: did previous builds with the window menu have tabs?
<wezlo> yah
<wezlo> konq's had tabs forever
<stupendo55> I don't know then...
<wezlo> yah
<wezlo> I upgraded from hoary and went, "???"
<wezlo> like I said, I know the commands, split the view for file transfers usin the fish kioslave is just awesome
<g|patrick> Hobbsee: so u have no idea either :(
<wezlo> stupendo55, thanks for the chat - you all have a good night!
<kkathman> hey Hobbsee  :)
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> g|patrick: you still having probs with Kopete?
<Hobbsee> sorry g|patrick i had to go out for a min
<kkathman> sorry I was away
<Hobbsee> g|patrick: sorry, no idea
<kkathman> Hobbsee: was he asking about Kopete still?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I gave him a web page that explicitly expliained how to do what he was trying to do
<kkathman> it goes step by step
<Hobbsee> ah right
<g|patrick> kkathman: ja
<g|patrick> still the same ;(
<g|patrick> kkathman: and i answered that it didn't worked
<g|patrick> i followed it STEP by STEP but it did'nt changed anything 
<Hobbsee> kkathman: g|patrick is also getting help in #kde
<kkathman> there's probably an error in Kopete...thats always been a pretty buggy app
<kkathman> and they are embroiled in alot of legal things too that might shut them down
<Hobbsee> ugh great...i like kopete!
<Pablo_C> ack... legal.... run.. run away
<kkathman> yah.. AOL and Microsoft are suing them...it bodes badly
<Hobbsee> i'd really have to prefer not to use gaim...
<Hobbsee> whatever for?
<kkathman> unathorized access to their messaging systems
<Hobbsee> right, and gaim, trillian, and all the others are allowed?
<kkathman> Trillian was threatened with the same thing, but they got around it
<Hobbsee> ah right
<kkathman> so did gaim
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<kkathman> but Kopete is not US based.. so they fall under the EU restrictions and got nailed
<kkathman> EU is always messing with things like that
<kkathman> Hopefully they will get a favorable outcome
<Hobbsee> heh...the advantages of living in australia...no US or EU law here...not sure what our own laws are on that sort of stuff though
<Hobbsee> yeah, hopefully!
<kkathman> I dont particularly like Kopete because its too buggy, but I kinda like stickin it to AOL and MS
<kkathman> Hobbsee: really doesnt matter about your national laws, its the international treaties..and Kopete is a European outfit, so they fell under those restrictions and AOL/MS complained
<Hobbsee> true...but there's gaim and kopete...havent really found anything else that will do all the protocols
<Hobbsee> right
<kkathman> their complaints kinda fell on deaf ears here
<kkathman> Yah I use Gaim, cuz its very reliable
<kkathman> Too bad they dont have Trillian for open 
<Hobbsee> mmm...and trillian is fairly slow to start
<kkathman> each of those programs (even Trillian) hack into the host networks, and thats what AOL and MS complain about
<kkathman> they say its a "security" issue....yeah right
<Hobbsee> heh...yeah
<Hobbsee> yeah, it stops people using the original clients...funny that
<kkathman> yah...and because AIM and MSN are free, the complaints fell on deaf ears here, but apparently the EU had a different take on it
<_judith> I have sound troubles. What do I have to install?
<kkathman> boga: what kind of troubles?
<boga> kkathman: it's no longer working, but was working before
<kkathman> !tell boga about soundproblems
<kkathman> check that PM boga
<kkathman> see if that helps
<boga> thanx
<kojak> does kubuntu   come with a firewall
<Hobbsee> !firewall
<ubotu> it has been said that firewall is Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter. see !firestarter
<Hobbsee> same with kubuntu
<kkathman> !firestarter
<ubotu> methinks firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<kojak> that sentence is confusing man
<kkathman> kojak: bottom line...go look at firestarter :)
<kkathman> hehe
<pwn3r> where is the configuration files for kdm? ie: Xsetup, Xstartup, etc..
<kkathman> pwn3r: try k-menu and System Settings
<Hobbsee> firestarter never worked for me...it kept blocking my smb connections
<Hobbsee> pwn3r: what did you want to do with it?  system settings doesnt let you control kdm
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yah me too, I have a router tho and it has NAT protection..so Im good
<hyperactivecrond> !kde5
<ubotu> Wish i knew, hyperactivecrond
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Bugger all, i dunno
<hyperactivecrond> d'oh
<Hobbsee> hyperactivecrond: which were you looking for?
<pwn3r> Hobbsee:  run synergy in kdm before login
<hyperactivecrond> !kde3.5 is KDE 3.5beta2 out: http://tinyurl.com/ad4x6
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: okay
<Hobbsee> right...
<Hobbsee> !info synergy
<ubotu> synergy: (Share mouse and keyboard over the network), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.2-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 493 kB, Installed size: 1472 kB
<Hobbsee> before login...if it were after login, you could just make a symlink and stick it in ~/.kde/autostart
<pwn3r> i think i found it in /etc/kde3/kdm/
<Hobbsee> before login, that i do not know how to do
<kkathman> anyone know any good linux newsgroups...they seem to be few and far between
<kkathman> hey there strike4ce 
<strike4ce> kkathman: hi
<kkathman> Hobbsee you know about this synergy thing?
<strike4ce> I need help with installing a ati driver
<Hobbsee> kkathman: nope
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<kkathman> oh ok
<kkathman> hehe
<Hobbsee> kkathman: well, not beyond the info thing before
<strike4ce> doesnt help
<kkathman> that sounds kinda kewl...I have four computers I'd love to do that with...right now Im using a switch
<kkathman> its a pain
<pwn3r> i may have gotten it figured out, if i have, where do you suggest i post the info too?
<kkathman> pwn3r: how about here :)
<pwn3r> ok i can do that
<kkathman> thanks alot for your willingness :)
<pwn3r> need to reboot to test the auto start now. :) 
<pwn3r> be back soon
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> here's good
<strike4ce> How do you know if you have 3d going on kubuntu
<Pablo_C> put on your 3d glasses and see if stuff is jumpin out at ya
<Hobbsee> hehe
<strike4ce> umm lol
<Hobbsee> no, there is a command...i'm just trying to remember what on earth it is...
<strike4ce> I wish it was that easy
<strike4ce> glxgears?
<kkathman> 3d?
<kkathman> lol Pablo :)
<Hobbsee> couldnt tell you...it's one that i only used once, so dont remember
<g|patrick> ah crap
<g|patrick> even they cant help
<g|patrick> miranda is not avaible for linux
<g|patrick> i cant stand gaim
<g|patrick> kopete is too bugg
<g|patrick> y
<strike4ce> damn why is it so hard to install an ati driver?
<g|patrick> which messenger remains in the pool of linux :(
<Pablo_C> I use gaim
<kkathman> Ive been telling people that its too buggy, but yet they still use it :)
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> g|patrick: gaim comes standard and its VERY reliable
<kkathman> g|patrick: just go to the K-menu, look under Internet
<strike4ce> How can I see what graphics driver I have?
<strike4ce> anyone know?
<kkathman> good question
<kkathman> that I dont know
<g|patrick> kkathman: gaim - i simply dont like it
<kkathman> well Im afraid theres Kopete, which is very buggy, and Gaim pick your poison :)
<kkathman> one works and the other doesnt
<g|patrick> u are telling me, that in the huge linux world are only gaim and kopete?
<g|patrick> come on, ur kidding :(
<kkathman> that is correct
<g|patrick> kidding?
<kkathman> why not go ahead and search in Google :)
<g|patrick> give me a clue
<g|patrick> on the first 10 site "instand messenger linux" are only gaim and kopete and demands for miranda :(
<kkathman> how bout that :)
<kkathman> to my knowledge those are the only ones 
<g|patrick> crap :(
<g|patrick> not its almost 4AM and i wasted 5hours for this shitty app again
<kkathman> gaim works very well and is very reliable
<g|patrick> but gaim is crap
<g|patrick> i even lacks of functions that kopete has
<g|patrick> and kopete hasnt much
<kkathman> so yanno, turn on the setting in KDE to show Gnome apps like KDE and you got it
<kkathman> it has all the functions Kopete has 
<kkathman> and handles all protocols
<g|patrick> and its horrible GUI
<g|patrick> i hate gaim
<g|patrick> its even worse than gimp
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> well
<kkathman> those are your options
<g|patrick> gaim is no option :(
<g|patrick> gaim is an example how good ideas can be killed with damned user guidelines
<g|patrick> and thats although its final
<strike4ce> I get this in terminal when I run glxgears:  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<g|patrick> strike4ce: u have do reconfigure xserver
<g|patrick> then choose fglrx as graphicdriver
<g|patrick> dri is the extension, that enables hardware acceleration
<pwn3r> it seems kdm does things synergy doesnt like
<pwn3r> like locks keyboard and mouse access until after login
<strike4ce> g|patrick: What is the command to reconfigure xserver please?
<strike4ce> ??
<kinfo> what?
<strike4ce> !xserver
<ubotu> strike4ce: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<strike4ce> xserver?
<strike4ce> ?xserver
<hyperactivecrond> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyperactivecrond> there you go
* hyperactivecrond pets ubotu
<g|patrick> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<strike4ce> hyperactivecrond: I can select the module myself right?
<g|patrick> u might need xserver-xfree
<g|patrick> i am not sure if that worx
<hyperactivecrond> strike4ce: i guess
<strike4ce> g|patrick: I have a ati driver on my desktop
<g|patrick> have u installed it yet?
<strike4ce> no thats what Im trying to do
<g|patrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32495
<strike4ce> I converted it
<g|patrick> follow it step by step =D
<strike4ce> ahhh do you have the same card?
<g|patrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589&posted=1#post423589 this is newer
<g|patrick> strike4ce: 9800 :)
<g|patrick> ati drivers becoming better :P
<g|patrick> but their still bumpy in comparsion to nvidias
<strike4ce> How do I find my bus identifier?
<g|patrick> ?
<pwn3r> ok well i got synergy working just fine now but it seems unless i use gdm I will always have to login from the server system before i can use the mouse and keyboard on the clients to login.
<strike4ce> g|patrick: any idea what a bus identifier is?
<g|patrick> use default
<g|patrick> only change driver to fglrx
<g|patrick> dont change anything
<g|patrick> btw. u have installed the driver already?
<strike4ce> g|patrick: 9600 and no im not finished
<g|patrick> well this should be done after u have installed the driver
<g|patrick> have u tried those which are supplied with the universereposortories?
<g|patrick> crap, theire only 8.16.20 :(
<strike4ce> g|patrick: its a dell laptop monitor dunno wha to put there?
<g|patrick> defaults
<g|patrick> make a autodetection
<g|patrick> i hope u haven played aorund with the keyboard settings 
<g|patrick> i have some experience with that...
<g|patrick> i killed my ubuntu with that x(
<strike4ce> default
<g|patrick> kk
<g|patrick> well...
<g|patrick> are u sure, that u have not installed the driver u have on ur desktop?
<occy> If I have Ubuntu Breezy, and I want to get all the KDE stuff for kubuntu, can I just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?  (it'll keep my gnome stuff right?)
<g|patrick> occy: i guess so
<apokryphos> yes, it will
<occy> g|patrick, I want to get KDE another shot... but, don't want to nuke my gnome setup.
<occy> :)
<occy> apokryphos, yah?
<apokryphos> very good idea
<g|patrick> occy: u will be able to switch on the login area
<strike4ce> g|patrick: Yes, sorry was configuring, but im going try that page you gave me now
<g|patrick> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589&posted=1#post423589 :D
<occy> g|patrick, I guess if I wanted to try kdm, I could just /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and then start kdm huh?
<g|patrick> no...
<g|patrick> simply log out
<occy> okies
<g|patrick> choose kde for the next session
<occy> yah
<g|patrick> and login within kde
<occy> will it automagically use kdm the next time?
<apokryphos> you can use gdm to effectively login with kde; but if you want to switch to kdm it's easy
<g|patrick> u can choose
<occy> or does kubuntu use gdm?  
<apokryphos> occy: it will ask you (on install) which you want as default
<g|patrick> btw. kdm, gdm?
<g|patrick> whats the difference?
<apokryphos> kde display manager -- gnome display manager
<occy> ahhh ok.
<apokryphos> a few differences
<occy> thanks guys
<g|patrick> apokryphos: ok...
<occy> thar she goes
<occy> ;)
<g|patrick> however... i always have to laod libraries of both sets
<g|patrick> so its not important what will be the default
<g|patrick> i personally prefer the gtk login screens :D
<apokryphos> yuck :P
<Knowerrors> Hey all, running Kubuntu 5.10, is there a way to make all new windows that open default to maximized?
<g|patrick> occy: u can choose i u want login with kde permanatly or only per seesssion
<apokryphos> though I personally prefer no login screen at all; don't really want an extra step between me and kde ;-)
<g|patrick> strike4ce: i have to go now...
<g|patrick> good luck :)
<occy> g|patrick, nod
<g|patrick> and dont kill ur config as much as i did x)
<occy> thanks bunches 
<occy> g|patrick, night!
<g|patrick> gn8
<occy> apokryphos, tx too
<xtacocorex> anyone know how to get kscd to not autostart in breezy?
<xtacocorex> nevermind, found it
<Elsan> What is the apt-get command to get the Kubuntu files with normal Ubuntu?
<pwn3r> sudo apt-get install kubuntu_desktop ##is this the one you are looking for?
<Elsan> Yes, thanks
<Elsan> I reinstalled Ubuntu hoping a bigger swap would help make Rhythmbox work and it didn't. So now I need to get KDE again :(
<pwn3r> your welcome
<kkathman> pwn3r: did everything work for you on that kdm issue?  I had to step away.
<apokryphos> Elsan: why use rhythmbox?
<apokryphos> and it's kubuntu-desktop (not kubuntu_desktop)
<Elsan> yeah :P I know
<Elsan> apokryphos: Is there better?
<apokryphos> far better, yes
<apokryphos> amaroK or JuK
<pwn3r> kkathman:  i ended up switching to wdm 
<kkathman> ahh ok
<pwn3r> kkathman: i couldnt get kdm to start the synergy server after login for some reason
<pwn3r> but i dont mind
<kkathman> that sounded like a neat proggie...I could have used it
<kkathman> I have 4 computers right here around me and I share my keyboard and mouse via a switch right now
<pwn3r> it does work great, it shares clipboards across systems as well
<Elsan> Clipboards! :0
<kkathman> pwn3r: does it do it across samba shares also?
<pwn3r> 1 mouse, 1 keyboard, 2 monitors, 2 cpu's
<pwn3r> im not sure what you mean
<pwn3r> kkathman: what do you mean accross samba shares?
<pwn3r> i don't think it does (if i understand correctly). it uses TCP/IP.
<kkathman> pwn3r: I mean, I set up a network in my home...it has several computers, including Windows boxes..I was wondering if I could share the keyboard and mouse across those machines too
<Knowerrors> Is there a KDE global settings for all windows to always revert to maximized on new open?
<pwn3r> kkathman: yea it is cross platform
<kkathman> wow kewl
<pwn3r> i hope in the future they figure a way to drag entire files across monitors :)
<kkathman> Knowerrors: I am not aware of any setting that does that, but we can check the Windows Behavior in the System Settings
<kkathman> pwn3r: there's a program that does that in Windowx
<kkathman> Knowerrors: check under the System Settings, Desktop, Windows Behavior and play with some of those options
<pwn3r> kkathman: is that with a multi head setup?
<pwn3r> or..
<pwn3r> i havent heard of anything like that
* pwn3r dropped windows @ warty release
<kkathman> pwn3r: my son was playing with it last year...he found it as a shareware thing on downloads.com...its a piece of software that runs on both computers and links them
<kkathman> I dont remember the name of it
<Knowerrors> kkathman: nope nothing there... really irritatin to have to maximize every program window when I open a new one
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> Knowerrors: you know you might try this... open the app, maximize it, then close it. Then open it again...I know Opera and a few others will "remember" the size it was the last time you shut it down
<Knowerrors> yeah, Gwenview did, and amarok, but not Konq
<kkathman> Knode works that way too
<kkathman> so try that
<os2mac> so I see that OpenOffice got a new release... does anyone know how long it takes to populate out to the universe?
<kkathman> yes you can with Konq...you need to open it, maximize, then Settings, Save as Web Browser...close and reopen
<kkathman> sorry "Save View as Web Browser"
<pwn3r> i know some apps will run maximized if you start it with the --maximize argument
<kkathman> Knowerrors: see what I said above?
<pwn3r> not sure how to make ever app do it tho
<kkathman> pwn3r:  each app is different
<Knowerrors> yeah, I'll try that
<kkathman> pwn3r: but in general if you maximize it, then close..it will open maximized the next time
<kkathman> Konq is different, in that you can actually SET the particulars
<kkathman> I just did it and it worked like a champ
<Knowerrors> I tried the save view as web browser, didn't stick the size
<kkathman> Knowerrors: well, it sure worked for me
<Knowerrors> Ill try that --maximize thing
<pwn3r> do you know how to make konqueror always start with the view mode set to "detailed list view"?
<kkathman> now I have to reset it :)
<Knowerrors> doh, save window size with profile wasn't checked ;)
<Knowerrors> now it works
<kkathman> pwn3r: yes
<strike4ce> apokryphos: can you help me out?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: with? And, have you asked in the channel?
<kkathman> pwn3r: do the same thing I told Knowerrors ,  open Konq, configure the way you like it, then Settings-Save View as Web Browser.
<strike4ce> apokryphos: no
<pwn3r> ok thanks kkathman 
<kkathman> np
<strike4ce> apokryphos: im getting this message in terminal
<strike4ce> apokryphos: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<apokryphos> strike4ce: always better to ask the channel directly than to only one person
<kkathman> I set this myself to use Konq as a file manager and open in a split window everytime
<apokryphos> strike4ce: breezy-backports isn't out yet; remove the lines wiht breezy-backports from your repositories
<strike4ce> apokryphos: ok
<pwn3r> that works fine now (no more icons :P )
<kkathman> pwn3r: excellent!!
<pwn3r> if i add a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ will it be automaticly detected and included?
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> a device driver?
<pwn3r> yea i need to specify options for my tvcard
<pwn3r> it isnt properly detected
<kkathman> yah I didnt think so
<kkathman> you might ask that question in #ubuntu and see if the techies there know
<kkathman> or how you might get those options loaded
<pwn3r> ok thanks, i was just adding it to the bottom of the alsa file in there and it was working
<pwn3r> but it would be nice to know the right way
<kkathman> kewl glad its at least working :)
<strike4ce> ok can someone help me with this?
<pwn3r> ask your question strike4ce 
<strike4ce> Its ati module generator v 2.0
<strike4ce> ok
<strike4ce> pasting
<TokenBad> ok question
<TokenBad> I can't get to login
<TokenBad> I am on kubuntu live now
<TokenBad> to find out whats going on
<kkathman> TokenBad: Tell us what you've done so far
<strike4ce> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/gcc-3.4: No such file or directory
<strike4ce> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/gcc-3.4: No such file or directory
<strike4ce> ln: `./libfglrx_ip.a.GCC': File exists
<strike4ce> make: *** [libfglrx_ip.a.GCC]  Error 1
<strike4ce> build failed with return value 2
<kkathman> just installed?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: looks like you need to install gcc-3.4
<kkathman> strike4ce: maybe you dont have the build-essentials, gcc, or g++
<kkathman> yep
<strike4ce> pwn3r: im following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589&posted=1#post423589
<strike4ce> ok how do I get them please?
<kkathman> strike4ce: in the repos
<kkathman> adept, kynaptic either
<kkathman> in kynaptic its under "development"
<strike4ce> kkathman: I'll try that thanx
<kkathman> np
<kkathman> I'
<strike4ce> pwn3r: thanx
<kkathman> I'll be back in a while...got company
<pwn3r> see you
<strike4ce> pwn3r: g++ 3.4 is that what I should install?
<pwn3r> well if you use apt-get it would be called gcc-3.4
<pwn3r> im not sure what any gui tools would call it, sounds right tho
<pwn3r> er maybe not
<pwn3r> did you miss any steps in that page you linked me to?
<strike4ce> pwn3r: thats it
<pwn3r> ok
<strike4ce> pwn3r: Iwill start from scratch again
<strike4ce> pwn3r: wont hurt will it?
<pwn3r> well the one staep that says "sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 module-assistant" is the one i think something may have happened
<strike4ce> ok cool this ati driver stuff is difficult
<pwn3r> yea my nvidia has been a royal pita as well
<strike4ce> pwn3r: ahh i see now when I opened link it scrolled me down I was at the next post.  I already converted with alien
<pwn3r> :)
<pwn3r> no problem
<strike4ce> pwn3r: on that site it gives this command;sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg #Select the ATI driver
<pwn3r> yea
<strike4ce> pwn3r: then reboot, Do I need to go thru it all the way or select ati then leave and reboot?
<Knowerrors> does Kubuntu come with a firewall, if so how do I control/monitor it?
<pwn3r> you should go all the way through
<strike4ce> pwn3r: Im guessing I go thru the whole process
<pwn3r> strike4ce: yep
<pwn3r> Knowerrors: i do not think it comes with a firewall
<pwn3r> Knowerrors: the only one i have tried is called 'firestarter'. Look on the ubuntuforums to see if there is a howto on there.
<strike4ce> pwn3r: default right?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: default for what?
<Knowerrors> thats pretty sad if it doesn't come with one by default, being a supposed newbie friendly thats big security misstep
<pwn3r> Knowerrors: have you looked for a howto on the subject? i suppose i should too :)
<Knowerrors> looking now...
<strike4ce> dpkg: error processing fglrx-control_8.18.6-1_i386.deb (--install):
<strike4ce>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome/apps/fireglcontrol.desktop', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<strike4ce> Errors were encountered while processing:
<strike4ce>  fglrx-control_8.18.6-1_i386.deb
<strike4ce> pwn3r: ok now im getting the above
<pwn3r> hmm
<regeya> dumb question: could a missing apm kernel module cause random lockups?
<strike4ce> ohhh i think i know
<Knowerrors> is dma enabled by default in 5.10?
<strike4ce> pwn3r: more then one file with similar name so I deleted it
<pwn3r> lol
* regeya is also trying to track down the source of inexplicable, completely random freezes
<pwn3r> im not sure if thats the best thing to du but ok
<strike4ce> pwn3r: nope still same error
<pwn3r> did you complete the step "Remove old fglrx driver" before starting?
<strike4ce> yes
<marc> how can su in kubuntu??
<pwn3r> sorry strike4ce i dont have the same gfx card so i dont know how much help i can be with this
<Drakeson> how can I use the breezy live cd/dvd to just install grub on mbr
<pwn3r> i would suggest searching the forums and making a new post if you find nothing that helps
<pwn3r> @ strike4ce 
<strike4ce> I dont see thta gnome file on my desktop?
<strike4ce> @ pwn3r
<pwn3r> strike4ce: which gnome file are you talking about
<strike4ce> pwn3r: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gnome/apps/fireglcontrol.desktop
<pwn3r> strike4ce: ah yea sorry
<pwn3r> strike4ce: i see now
<strike4ce> pwn3r:  Know how to get rid of it?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: there is a option to force overwriting files for dpkg
<pwn3r> strike4ce: im not sure if i should reccomend it tho
<neoncode> Err I have a question or two about amaroK...
<strike4ce> pwn3r: i just deleted it lol no I will try again
<pwn3r> strike4ce:  ok :)
<gubatron> neoncode, me too
<gubatron> neoncode, do you have an ipod?
<neoncode> Nope I have a Creative zen xtra
<strike4ce> pwn3r: How do I overwrite?
<gubatron> neoncode, the amarok that comes with the latest kubuntu just closes it self after reaching a 100% when sending files to the ipod
<neoncode> I haven't tryed to get it to work yet though... it pretty low on my list of priorites...
<pwn3r> strike4ce: with the "--force-overwrite" option for dpkg
<pwn3r> strike4ce: be careful it doesnt overwrite anything importand :)
<neoncode> I carn't get amaroK to play local media files, it can play CD's just fine and when I attempt to play mp3's it has a litte popup saying that GStreamer carn't play them...
<strike4ce> pwn3r: i have some kind of program called ati control.  That is what is causing the problem.  I wonder how I can remove it?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: how did you install it?
<strike4ce> pwn3r: not sure?
<strike4ce> pwn3r: can it be removed thru adept maybe?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: if thats how it was installed then yes
<strike4ce> pwn3r: lol?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: sudo apt-get remove package-name
<neoncode> Anyone got any help?
<strike4ce> pwn3r: no go
<strike4ce> pwn3r: its an application
<gubatron> neoncode, I have the same problem on my sister's computer. I could solve it on my laptop by changing the GStreamer engine to use alsasink
<gubatron> neoncode, however on her desktop, still having the same problem
<gubatron> Anyone actually uses Totem? It seems to be a great drawback for KDE, VLC should be included as the default player, not totem, that player plays nothing
<neoncode> gubatron: nope, i'm already useing alsasink with GStreamer in amaroK setting page...
<pwn3r> strike4ce: sorry im getting out of my area of expertise, 
<gubatron> neoncode, I guess I ended up downloading someting else, did you look in synaptic for 'mp3' to see what it has to offer, maybe there are some mp3 libraries that you don't have installed yet
<strike4ce> Any experts here?
<neoncode> I have k3b-mp3 but it's not just Mp3's excudeing CD's amaroK cannot play ANY local file...
<pwn3r> strike4ce: sorry i cant help more but i have to go 
<strike4ce> pwn3r:  one more thing how do i use force command?
<pwn3r> strike4ce: what do you mean? for dpkg?
<strike4ce> pwn3r: yes and install
<pwn3r> strike4ce: for example: "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i fglrx-control_8.18.6-1_i386.deb"
<pwn3r> strike4ce: i think thats how it works, i havent needed it myself yet though
<quam> are usb devices an issue in kubuntu/ubuntu? my usb flash drive will work if i plug it in after boot, but my mice (i've tried 2, one wireless, one not) have to be plugged in at boot to work.  sometimes if i unplug my usb wireless adapter, it'll freeze the whole system
<Octane> anyone know if kde 3.5 kubuntu packages are out for amd64
<Knowerrors> when I go to system settings in kde, and click on administrator mode, it asks for the sudo passwd, when I want it to ask for root, how do I change that?
<neoncode> Yay! I got it amaroK to play stuff! I used adept to install kynaptic and then used kynaptic to install Gstreamer0.8-mad then I restarted the soundserver and it worked!!!
<gubatron> neoncode, awesome, so you updated your Gstreamer
<gubatron> let me try that too
<strike4ce> anyone know how to force remove ati control panel?
<strike4ce> or just remove?
<neoncode> gubatron: but now it only plays mp3's I'm just gonna find every GStreamer related pakatge on kynaptic and install the lot... that might help...
<djperegrine> I just tried to install kubuntu
<djperegrine> I have a hp pavilion zv5000
<djperegrine> and it said I needed a 32-bit system
<djperegrine> mine is 64-bit
<SillyCone> Does anyone know why KDE might restart when trying to run a GL screensaver or XMMS visualization plugin?
<pwn3r> is anyone here familier with bttv and bt878 drivers?
<richardc> hey
<pwn3r> hi richardc 
<richardc> i ran systemsttings in console, to get an error message about why i cant switch to administrator mode
<richardc> and this is what i get
<richardc> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/401663
<richardc> does anyone know how i can fix the problem
<quam> richard, try sudo systemsettings?
<el-stupido> nah
<el-stupido> if yer in the home dir dont need to sudo
<el-stupido> what are you tryijng to do?
<quam> wtf does being in the home dir have to do with sudo
<quam> the point of sudo is to have root access :P
* el-stupido shuts up
<el-stupido> lol
<richardc> quam: that works, but its only a workaround
<el-stupido> point is systemsettings runs w/o sudo
<richardc> know how i can fix it?
<quam> stupido: oh :P yeah, it does :P 
<el-stupido> hehe
<richardc> i appreciate it though
<el-stupido> richardc: what are you trying to do>?
<quam> richardc: permanently, no. i don't use systemsettings that often, so im ok with using a workaround once, getting everything how i need it, then not using it again until i need to change something :P
<richardc> el-stupido: get the admistrator mode button in system settings to work
<quam> administrator mode in kubuntu 5.04 was a pain in the ass like that too
<quam> in fact, nothing that needed root access worked when i had just installed kubuntu from cd, only when i installed ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop packages
<quam> with hoary i mean
<richardc> hmm
<el-stupido> where can I find the logs for a game?
<_mat_> hello
<_mat_> this is my first timeon irc
<_mat_> woohoooooo
<_mat_> is anybody out there?????
<Chameleon22> i am configuring nagios and noticed that when I break something ... eg status critical , alert mail/sms send mail messages get frozen in the mail queue. So for example message comes in ... 9m  1.5K 1ETD4E-0005i0-1v <from@email.com>   but after a while from email address gets deleted and message frozen:  1ETD4E-0005i0-1v <> *** frozen ***  and ideas why this is happening?
<azertyuuu> hey all, what's the difference between Nvidia Driver and nvidia LEGACY driver ? Both start at boot, can i diable 1 of them ?
<pagux> hi folks
<pagux> no firefox in kubuntu ?
<azertyuuu> no
<azertyuuu> but easy downloadable with Adept 
<azertyuuu> how can i change the menu-style, menu editor is not what i'm looking for, it's somthing else
<ztonzy> hey
* ztonzy pokes apokryphos if he is awake
<el-stupido> is tar.gz same as tar.bz2?
<ztonzy> el-stupido, no
<ztonzy> tar.bz2 is needed by the command/binary  'bunzip2'
<ztonzy> el-stupido, check with 'man bunzip2'  in a terminal
<el-stupido> so but i can unzip it right? 
<ztonzy> el-stupido, in kde there's probably built in support in a contextmenu if you RMB click the file
<el-stupido> so bzcat -xf filename will unzip it?
<ztonzy> RMB = right mouse button
<ztonzy> el-stupido, bzcat ?
<ztonzy> try bunzip2 <extra paramteres here> filenamehere
<el-stupido> whats the command to unzip it?
<ztonzy> el-stupido, I typed it 2 times already LOL
<ztonzy> el-stupido, the command is:  ' bunzip2 '
<ztonzy> in terminal
<el-stupido> thankyou ztonzy  sorry lol i didnt read it i need to highlight my nick
<el-stupido> lol
<ztonzy> el-stupido, hehe...need some coffee ;) ?
<el-stupido> ztonzy: yeah.. could help lol
<el-stupido> my left nostrils making a buzzing sound when i breathe out
<el-stupido> lol
<ztonzy> el-stupido, but...I havent tried the bzcat thing before...better read the manual (you) if you want full support)
<ztonzy> el-stupido, ack! same here...almost...well been home for 2 days because of my cold
<el-stupido> ztonzy: i read the man bzcat apparently unzips and sends output to sdout
<el-stupido> ztonzy:  thats bad.. its a "cold" wave lol.. almost everyone here in my city is sniffing
<ztonzy> el-stupido, we must hope it isn't the birdflue :-O
<el-stupido> gah!
<el-stupido> ztonzy: hope not lol.. 
<ztonzy> hehe
<el-stupido> ztonzy: tho i doubt here in India anyone will diagnose it as that till theres bout a 100,000 dead
<el-stupido> lol
<ztonzy> el-stupido, I were at the Blender Conference in Amsterdam last weekend...and being there makes you be up late...being social...drinking beers and what ever...and you sleep to little,..in the end you get a cold (as all times after that conference LOL)
<ztonzy> el-stupido, eeeww
* ztonzy is swedish
<el-stupido> ztonzy: ahh.. i'm Indian 
<el-stupido> ztonzy: whats a Blender Conference (never used a Blender meself lol)
<el-stupido> ztonzy: smoking pot too?? lol
<ztonzy> el-stupido, worlds most famous Open Source 3D application ;)
<ztonzy> www.blender.org 
<ztonzy> pot ? :O
<ztonzy> never
<el-stupido> YEAH RIGHT
<el-stupido> lol
<ztonzy> el-stupido, you dont belive me...I would never...beers and drinks are enough for me
<el-stupido> ztonzy: just kidding mate.. lol anyways Blender seems good
<ztonzy> el-stupido, so did you manage to extract the file(s) ?
<el-stupido> ztonzy: can I use it for CAD?
<ztonzy> el-stupido, hehe...you never know
<ztonzy> el-stupido, hmm no...not for CAD, but you can use of for visualize the enviroment/object in use
<el-stupido> ztonzy: hehe well. . i didnt have to .. a friend needs it to install KPPP on his Mandrake m/c and set up a dialer account
<ztonzy> el-stupido, check the official gallery
<el-stupido> ztonzy: ahh okay.. lets say i have QCAD can i export the design to Blender to view it?
<ztonzy> el-stupido, ok
<el-stupido> ok
<ztonzy> el-stupido, hmm...dont know if there's exporter for it...I can ask
<spiral> hi
<el-stupido> ztonzy: okay
<el-stupido> ztonzy: you a pro gaphic designer?
<ztonzy> el-stupido, no...I am a hobbiest...never managed to get a job in media...quite difficult to find such job 
<frank23> hello and good night
<ztonzy> or goodmorning
<azertyuuu> hey all, what was the name of the prog to CHANGE the munu-STYLE  (not the menu-editor)
<frank23> 4am here.  good night for me! ;-)
<che_benway> Hi. Just installed clam av. Does anyone know how to run it?
<frank23> che_benway: its mostly useless if you run only linux
<che_benway> oh? Why is that?
<azertyuuu> because there are almost no virusses for linux 
<azertyuuu> it is stable as a rock
<fate143> so what the hell is up with the picture on kubuntu.org?
<fate143> that woman
<fate143> she's creeping the hell out of me
<fate143> she's got that smug ass look on her face
<che_benway> frank23:  thanks. But just for reference how do I run programs that don't appear in the K menu? Or how do i make them appear in the menu so that I can simply click
<fate143> does anyone else know what picture I'm talking about?
<azertyuuu> hey all, what was the name of the prog to CHANGE the munu-STYLE  (not the menu-editor)
<fate143> who's in charge of the content on that website?
<fate143> I demand to speak with that person
<azertyuuu> hey all, what was the name of the prog to CHANGE the munu-STYLE  (not the menu-editor)
<aftertaf> lol fate143 :)
<shogouki> azertyuuu: dont flood
<azertyuuu> sorry
<fate143> somebody must answer for this
<fate143> how can I read the website with that THING on there?
<pwn3r> fate143: close your eyes. oh wait... nm
<fate143> pwn3r: I think I'm going to have to resort to more drastic measures
<pwn3r> azertyuuu: i think you will have to be more descriptive with your question.
<fate143> *opens adblock*
<mcp_dk> hey all
<mcp_dk> anybody know of a good image resizing tool for Linux?? 
<mcp_dk> prefferably one that can do a batch of files
<pwn3r> the gimp :)
<pwn3r> possibly
<mcp_dk> used to use Irfanview in windows
<mcp_dk> can Gimp do batch resizing ?
<pwn3r> ill check 
<johndilley> mcp_dk: imagemagick is the standard package for that IIRC
<mcp_dk> is that commandline based ?
<johndilley> yeah
<mcp_dk> is it difficult ?
<mcp_dk> hears somwherethat Konqueror could do it as well but i haven't found that function in my version
<johndilley> I don't think it's too difficult, though it's ages since I've used it
<hater2win> proftpd or vsftpd? which is better, which should i use?
<mcp_dk> okay i will give it a shot. From the website it looks not too hard.
<mcp_dk> thanks
<bloto> yo
<SillyCone> hi, how can I configure my system so that when I open a window, it opens maximized?
<whistler> here is my fstab entry /dev/hda5       /home/toxix/hardas auto umask=777       0       0  
<whistler> any ideas of whats wrong herE?
<SillyCone> i figured out how to remember settings for specific programs, but is there an option to maximize all windows by default?
<fate143> hater2win: WTF bitch, where's my money?
<SillyCone> whistler, specify file system type
<Hobbsee> fate143: language
<whistler> ext3
<_hater2win> fate143:  i took your mom out for dinner
<_hater2win> and spent the last 5 bucks on condoms
<_hater2win> we didnt end up using them though
<fate143> _hater2win: fuck you, I'm gonna go over and kick the shit out of you
<_seezer> SillyCone: don't know if there is a global setting, but most programms do or allow 'save window orientation/size'. so just open it once, maximize and next time it should open maximized.
<fate143> _hater2win: now where the hell is my money?
<SillyCone> whistler, try /dev/hda5     /home/toxix/hardas  ext3  umask=777       0       0  
<_hater2win> fate143: wtf, eat a dick bitch, i dont know you
<whistler> i tryed
<_hater2win> you are a bastard child
<whistler> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda5,
<whistler>        missing codepage or other error
<_hater2win> your mom should have swallowed you
<whistler>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<whistler>        dmesg | tail  or so
<whistler> i get this
<whistler> *sorry for flood
<whistler> so what can i do?
<fate143> _hater2win: fucking taco bender, why don't you go back to Mexico
<SillyCone> whistler, what is the problem with this entry? what kind of error r u getting?
<aftertaf> :ops
<whistler> i pasted
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<whistler> sillycone few lines up
<_hater2win> fate143: because in mexico its legal to kill idiots like you
<Hobbsee> hehe...was hoping there was a factoid for that aftertaf
<fate143> _hater2win: leave your mom here though, she can work the streets and send money orders back
<_hater2win> fate143: and even if it wasn't id find a way
<SillyCone> whistler, is there any data on this partition? try to reformat it
<whistler> SillyCone yes there is.And ubuntu can use it
<whistler> but kubuntu cant
<whistler> cause in setup i selected to not to mount it
<aftertaf> thoreauputic, can you op?
<SillyCone> whistler, hm, i dont know then :)
<fate143> fate143: it isn't legal, the cops are just too busy being fucking lazy ass beaners
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: for a while - I have to go soon
<fate143> *hater2win
<_hater2win> LOL
<fate143> _hater2win: fucking bastard
<aftertaf> you get that pm thoreauputic ?
<_hater2win> fate143: hey, leave the mexicans alone, they make good food
<fate143> _hater2win: go suck a cock you dirty fucking Mexican
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: yup hang on a tic
<aftertaf> fate143, _hater2win end of conversation
<SillyCone> whistler, try ext3 instead of auto and defaults instead of umask
<nalioth> gentlemen please be civil
<thoreauputic> aftertaf: sorry I don't have ops in #kubuntu
<aftertaf> crud
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> please tell me that someone who isnt idle has ops!
<thoreauputic> aftertaf:  /msg nalioth
<fate143> lol
<crimsun> /ignore fate143 
<fate143> that was hillarious
<Hobbsee> nalioth: has no ops in kubuntu either
<thoreauputic> sorry nalioth
<fate143> I can't believe no one was here to kick us out
<whistler> Sillycone thx defaults helped
<thoreauputic> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<fate143> so when do I get to get kicked out?
<aftertaf> for ubuntu only
<nalioth> thoreauputic: that factoid only works for ubuntu
<crimsun> fate143: nothing to see here, move along.
<fate143> damn...
<fate143> so why doesn't the Ubuntu team write ISOs that are made for 700mb discs?
<fate143> I mean, who uses those crappy 650 ones anymore?
<crimsun> a lot of people
<_hater2win> fate143: all us beaners who can't afford 700 mb ones
<fate143> they don't even make 650 ones anymore
<fate143> and why did you have the _ in front of your name?
<fate143> and why am I not asking you this on the phone...
<fate143> I ran out of CD-RWs
<fate143> I mean CD-Rs
<fate143> and only have these scratched up CD-RWs
<fate143> which don't seem to work too well
<fate143> what can I do?
<fate143> I need to put Kubuntu on tonight
<el-stupido> ztonzy: you still there?
<ztonzy> el-stupido, hey yes
<el-stupido> ok.. my friend extracted the tar.bz2 file
<el-stupido> ztonzy: now how do i install it?
<ztonzy> uh
<ztonzy> el-stupido, no idea how the content of the file/directory is
<el-stupido> hmm
<fate143> !?!?!?
<ubotu> I don't know, fate143
<fate143> !I love you
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, fate143
<fate143> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<fate143> !entertainment
<ubotu> fate143: Are you on ritalin?
<azertyuuu> !entertainment
<fate143> !entertainment
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, fate143
<fate143> !entertainment
<fate143> !entertainment
<fate143> what the hell
<fate143> it doesn't answer that often
<fate143> !erase
<ubotu> fate143: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<fate143> !delete
<ubotu> fate143: Do they come in packets of five?
<fate143> !ieatpeople
<ubotu> Wish i knew, fate143
<fate143> !random
* ubotu pulls out the cookie jar and finds gpg... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<fate143> !random
<pwn3r> !kicktroll fate143
<ubotu> pwn3r: Are you smoking crack?
<fate143> lol
<fate143> I started asking it questions in a private chat
<fate143> so as not to bother everyone
<fate143> it doesn't seem to like to talk
<azertyuuu> can you help me, i need to change the menustyle , but not with the "Menu Editor" , there was someting else
<johndilley> what about the menu style?
<azertyuuu> johndilleys, i want all the applications in my menu
<iceman> in flood 
<roguejedix> Hello
<johndilley> azertyuuu: then I think menu editor is the only way to do that, but I may be wrong
<azertyuuu> yes, but if you set to "complete" , you can not change the style anymore, i'm stucked
<roguejedix> Does anyone have an idea why amaroK won't play mp3s properly? They all sound garbled, but when I tried them via Knoppix they were fine
<asraniel> question, will the bug that konqueror crashes on webpages with videos, be fixed? is there a workaround?
<fate143> asraniel: there is no such bug
<fate143> asraniel: at least to my knowledge there isn't
<asraniel> fate143, sure there is, wait
<asraniel> fate143: go on the webpage www.mediamarkt.ch
<fate143> asraniel: Konqueror opens up Kaffeine when a video file needs to be played
<fate143> asraniel: Kaffeine uses Gstreamer
<fate143> asraniel: gstreamer crashes
<asraniel> yes, and kaffeine crashes, and so does konqueror
<fate143> ok well, that isn't a problem with Konqueror
<fate143> that's a problem with gstreamer
<asraniel> ok, then gstreamer crashes, to point is that at the end konqueror crashes
<fate143> and possibly a problem with you
<roguejedix> Actually, I'ce set mine to use xine and it still crashes
<roguejedix> *I've
<fate143> since you may not have the proper codecs installed
<fate143> I've never had that problem
<fate143> I use Breezy
<roguejedix> Ditto
<fate143> and I can watch embedded video
<asraniel> well, for me as a user its still a konqueror/kubuntu bug
<fate143> asraniel: track down the real source
<fate143> asraniel: it doesn't help developers if you complain about a bug that isn't there's to deal with
<roguejedix> So, any idea about that mp3 thing?
<asraniel> fate143: easy, i know that, already reading the bugzilla
<asraniel> fate143: at least im not the only one: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17335
<Toxix> hello
<Toxix> how to install java??
<Corvus> "java" is installed by default
<seaLne> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<seaLne> Toxix: ^
<Toxix> how to install java plug-in??
<roguejedix> Toxix: 1: Click on that long blue thing with letters. 2: Read.
<tenco> hi! how can i import my old konqueror bookmarks?
<fate143> by not using Konqueror
<fate143> it's gay
<pwn3r> ./ignore that guy. trollin all nite
<hater2win> lol
<el-stupido> how do i find out the kernel version?
<pwn3r> uname -r
<el-stupido> k
<fate143> pwn3r: I've been "trolling" have I?
<hater2win> fate143:  yeah you fucking troll ass
<fate143> hater2win: stfu loser
<hater2win> fate143: i bet you have a giant diamond in your stomach dont you
<hater2win> fate143: and you guard a bridge
<hater2win> fate143: cuz you're a fucking troll
<hater2win> fate143: you trolling asshat.
<fate143> hater2win: I bet you smell like beans and love taking siestas. Because you're a fucking beaner.
<hater2win> fate143: i bet you smell like a dirty whore because that's what your embryonic sac was surrounded by
<Benavent> hola buenas
<Benavent> como puedo saber la MAC de mi portatil?
<fate143> hater2win: oh look, it's one of your bretherin
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<fate143> hater2win: maybe you can talk to him in the rat language
<apokryphos> what's the problem?
<apokryphos> nalioth: ?
<fate143> we're just messing around
<hater2win> Benavent: tip 192.168.1.1 en su browser
<fate143> nothing much to do
<nalioth> apokryphos: read your pm from me, please
<hater2win> tipo*
<fate143> lol
<fate143> I think we're about to be kicked
<nalioth> fate143: i'd leave now
<fate143> oh this sucks
<fate143> you can't blame me for being bored...
<hater2win> nalioth: im leavin im leavin
* mode/#kubuntu [+b fate143!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [+b hater2win!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> and guys, the !ops command isn't the same at all here ;-). I'll make a new !kops now
<cyne> greetings
<nalioth> apokryphos: doesnt matter if there's no ops around
<apokryphos> sure, but it does if there are
<nalioth> most of the ops in the access list dont even come online anymore
<apokryphos> actually, most of them do, but some don't
<bubblenut> Hey,
<apokryphos> ztonzy: hi =)
<bubblenut> what line should I use in my fstab for an ntfs partition?
<ztonzy> apokryphos, hi
<apokryphos> how's it going?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<ztonzy> apokryphos, me? it is okej,,,have had a bad cold...
<apokryphos> eek
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bubblenut about ntfs
<bubblenut> cheers nalioth
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<apokryphos> mownin'
<apokryphos> nikkia: not here for all the action? ;-)
* nikkia shrugs
<apokryphos> nikkia: how you doin' today?
<nikkia> not great
<nalioth> nikkia: you missed all the scatologicaly uncivilized action
<bubblenut> anyone know where I can find a list of all the fstab options and what they mean?
<nalioth> bubblenut: open a terminal and type "man fstab"
<rysiek> hello guys
<rysiek> I am quite fed up with the fact, that under (K)Ubuntu, wich uses already libqt3-mt, almost all the programs I'm trying to compile will tell me that they need qt-mt installed - just because somebody forgot to make the ./configure script check both for libqt3c102-mt AND libqt3-mt
<rysiek> anybody knows a walk-around?
<libben> anyone tried dapper repos yet?
<rysiek> darkness I see here ;)
<rysiek> gtg, cu guys
<buz> W: GPG error: http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<buz> is that an error with that repo or a more general one (i think it actually points to the UK servers anyway)?
<_mariux> which subpixelhinting should i use (if at all) on my laptop?
<buz> _mariux: thats hard to say ;9
<_mariux> im guessing not rgb since lcd's dont have that
<buz> subpixel hinting IS for lcd
<buz> you need to figure out how your pixels are aligned
<_mariux> it is?
<nikkia> _mariux: LCD's are RGB
<buz> yes
<_mariux> thought it was for crts?
<buz> because lcds have 3 subpixels for each "pixel"
<Hobbsee> !tell buz about gpgerr
<nikkia> TFT is literally a transistor per subpixel
<hettar> rgb is what I use on my asus laptop
<_mariux> since they actually have rgb
<_mariux> hmm
<nikkia> _mariux: what did you THINK LCDs used if not RGB ?
<_mariux> well, it seems to me like they dont have subpixels
* buz still wonders if he can downgrade kde somehow
<buz> you need better eyes then ;)
<_mariux> as i cant really see them like on my crt
<nikkia> _mariux: they're there, 3 small transistors on a film (assuming its TFT :)
<buz> on 19" i can see them because of their sucky dpi
<_mariux> :)
<buz> on a 100+ dpi display i cant
<_mariux> i have a 1400x1050 15"
<Hobbsee> buz:  from which kde to which?
<nikkia> (and i know that TFT isn't LCD, but most displays are TFT today, and people still call them LCD)
<buz> Hobbsee: 3.5b2 to breezy ;)
<Hobbsee> buz: happen to have gnome on you?
<buz> not installed
<_mariux> buz: and it works great?
<nikkia> buz, the reason you can't see them, isn't actually DPI...
<buz> why not? smaller pixels are harder to see
<Hobbsee> buz: in theory, what you can do is remove kde, edit your sources list with nano, and then install kubuntu-desktop
<_mariux> i once heard someone say you shouldnt use AA on lcd
<nikkia> buz, the reason you don't see subpixels on a flat panel, is simply because there isn't a big grid around the pixels, the transitors, or liquid crystal elements, are right up next to each other
<Hobbsee> buz: in practice, that gets a little hard, in trying to uninstall kde
<_mariux> but i tried turning it off now and omg how ugly :)
<buz> nikkia: try looking at an OLD (maybe 2000 or so) LCD, you will see the grid if you try hard enough
<_mariux> hmm, i just installed a new freetype and it seems it made my fonts uglier
<buz> with more recent ones it's much harder
<nikkia> buz, i had a TFT in 2000, but older than that, its probably possible, yes
<_mariux> to try to find a kde bug
<buz> mhh deinstalling kde is a pain
<buz> i'd be fine with 3.5b2 if i could fix amarok at least
<nikkia> buz, if you have a 640x480 or 800x600 flat panel that's at a decent size, of course its pixels are going to be bigger, which means either the subpixels will be spaced out more, or bigger
<buz> on the plus side, hal works in 3.5b2 ;)
<Hobbsee> buz: what's up with amarok?
<buz> nikkia: exactly. which is why i said with low dpi displays ;)
<Hobbsee> tell it to use another engine, and you shouldnt have a problem
<buz> Hobbsee: it doesnt even show me the gui since i updated to 3.5b2
<buz> just silently crashes
<nikkia> buz, yes, but the difference between a CRT and LCD isn't because of the DPI, its because of the shadow mask
<buz> i know that
<Hobbsee> buz: which crashes?  artsd or amarok?
<buz> amarok
<buz> kaffeine can play mp3 just fine
<buz> but it sucks as player
<hettar> artsd crashes for me.
<buz> well that one crashes, too ;
<buz> but i'm not terribly worried about it
<hettar> So I disabled it and use alsa directly
<buz> exactly
<hettar> then amarok works fine
<buz> in 3.5b2?
<hettar> yeah
<buz> weird i cant even get the gui to show up
<buz> maybe trash amarok config completely ;)
<buz> find . -name "amarok*" | xargs rm -rf helped it seems ;)
<buz> now of course my collection is gone but that doesnt matter too much
<neoncode> can gstreamer play wmv's?
<hettar> some of them
<neoncode> some?
<buz> older ones
<buz> wmv10 probably not
<neoncode> why?
<hettar> yeah some work fine, others don't. I think it is the MS DRM crap
<buz> likely so
<neoncode> trust micro$uck to do that
<buz> then again, wmv is a totally f***** codec anyhow
<hettar> true true. It is pretty shitty
<buz> hettar: what engine do you use for amarok? xine? gst?
<neoncode> I have a tone of videos in wmv i'll have to convert it..
<buz> dont do that
<hettar> gstreamer -> ALSA at the moment
<buz> the quality will get much worse even
<buz> which one needs the least cpu? gstreamer?
<hettar> gstreamer is very nice I find
<buz> i think amarok needs shitloads of cpu anyway
<Hobbsee> buz: probably aplay :P
<hettar> uses about 3% here
<buz> sometimes it just sits thereplaying some mp3 and eats 20% of my 2.8ghz machine :(
<buz> (and no, i'm not feeding it to arts)
<hettar> and thats with the cpu stepped down to 800MHz
<buz> something's wrong here
<hettar> buz: Is it building your albums ?
<buz> right now it is. but when i looked at top it wasnt
<buz> i dont care if it eats all my cpu when it scans the collection ;)
<hettar> It does eat my CPU on occasion. Usually after I have had it playing a net stream for a few hours
<Hobbsee> buz: you can comment on it on the wiki
<buz> well at least it doesnt crash every 30min like 1.2.3 did for me ;)
<buz> all in all, amarok is one of the better media players out there
<buz> sure as hell like it better than itunes
<cyne> anyone else here use dosbox?
<buz> another thing, how do people update dvd burner firmware if the vendor only provides some windows flash thingy?
<buz> i dont want to install winwoes just to flash my burner
<Corvus> i don't think anyone has tried to update hw under wine...
<chimaera> hi
<chimaera> when i try to strt kooka, i get the following:
<chimaera> $ kooka
<chimaera> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x10215990 ***
<chimaera> Alarm clock
<brizzio> hello
<MaliciAAa> je voudrais le unbuntu francais please
<Hobbsee> !fr
<ubotu> well, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<MaliciAAa> merci
<Hobbsee> :)
<MaliciAAa> Hobbsee:  c sympa
<shogouki> MaliciAAa: on est sur #kubuntu-fr
<PtitOurs> how can i see all channels ?
<Hobbsee> PtitOurs: /list
<Hobbsee> but it's a very, very long list!
<nalioth_zZz> PtitOurs: and hope you got big pipes
<roguejedix> Does Kaffeine crash for anyone when trying to open a second file?
<kinomees_> :)
<tenco> is knode borken?
<tenco> i cannot connect to a local leafnode server with it, but tin works
<neil> hi i want to swith to 5.10 but dont know where to find a new source.list, any link ? thx
<Hobbsee> !tell neil about repositories
<neil> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> no problems neil :)
<Riddell> kalle1?  not the kalle?
<tenco> knode gives also an error when i start it from the commandline:
<tenco> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::plugAccel(): call to deprecated action.
<blippo> hi, i changed from utf8 to iso8859-15 but evolution keeps writing filenames in utf8 i think i missed something
<chimaera> tenco: i'm using latest knode from breezy, no problems here (using  the gmane-server)
<blippo> any idea
<Chousuke> blippo: where did you change from UTF-8 to iso?
<blippo> i ran dpkg reconfigure locales 
<Chousuke> funky. it should work.
<Chousuke> Though I prefer UTF-8 anyway ;P
<blippo> it works however evolution ignores it, is there a special setting for gtk-applications?
<tenco> chimaera: breezy, too
<chimaera> tenco: but no local server here, so i dunno..
<tenco> chimaera: ok, seems like its an issue with leafnode :(
<blippo> Chousuke: do you think i might solve something reinstalling evolution (i changed locals on a running system maybe evo did not like it )
<Chousuke> no.
<blippo> hmmm sure i forgot to change somthing somewhere 
<timlinux> how can I get split view kongi working in kubuntu 3.5 b2?
<edulix> hi
<timlinux> the menus seem to have disappeared
<edulix> any openoffice 2final deb packages out there for kubuntu?
<breezyuser> hello cud anybody help me recover my su or sudo accounts?
<timlinux> breezyuser: what do you mean by 'recover'
<Lupin__III> hi all. is there a way to disable autobrowse when i insert a cd media or a usbstick?
<Lupin__III> in fstab is disabled
<breezyuser> actually I did a expert install of kubuntu
<breezyuser> setup by root password
<breezyuser> but the installer forgot to add me to sudo for some reason
<breezyuser> then I cud not use sudo at all
<timlinux> breezyuser: use visudo
<timlinux> must run as root  
<breezyuser> so I tried diabling root user thinking that may be they are mutually exclusive
<breezyuser> now root user is disabled and sudo is not setup.
<breezyuser> now how do I enable anyone of them
<breezyuser> ?
<timlinux> hehe
<Lupin__III> using a livecd?
<timlinux> you need to boot to runlevel 1
<breezyuser> visudo say /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<breezyuser> nope insytalledo n my HDD
<timlinux> breezyuser: yes because you need to run visudo as root
<timlinux> or using sudo
<breezyuser> I tried Recovery mode but on boot it says Enter root password for maintenance:
<timlinux> breezyuser: you need to get in at runlevel 1
<breezyuser> doesn't single user mean I shud be logged in directly??
<timlinux> or use a live cd
<timlinux> mount your ubuntu install
<breezyuser> how do I do that?
<Lupin__III> i mean. try a livecd mount in RW an
<breezyuser> can install CD be of any help?
<timlinux> undisable root login in /etcpasswd
<timlinux> can be
<timlinux> press alt f3
<timlinux> activate the terminal
<timlinux> moutn your disk
<timlinux> edit /etc/passwd
<timlinux> save
<timlinux> unmount
<timlinux> reboot
<breezyuser> timlinux: press alt + f3 where?
<breezyuser> currently I have booted via Rcovery mode kernel
<timlinux> when you start ubuntu install procedure from install disk
<timlinux> if you dont have a livecd
<breezyuser> ok...
<breezyuser> timlinux: mount which partition?
<breezyuser> timlinux:  I have defined two partitions / and /usr
<timlinux> your root partition 
<breezyuser> timlinux: ok...then I edit /etc/passwd and do what changes?
<timlinux> undisable your root account
<breezyuser> timlinux: I cat /etc/passwd but nowhere is the root user commented or different from the other users
<timlinux> how did you disable it?
<breezyuser> timlinux: any flag I have to unset?
<timlinux> how did you disable it?
<breezyuser> passwd -l root
<Lupin__III> you can also edit /etc/sudoers
<timlinux> oh
<timlinux> no 
<timlinux> you should not hand edit
<breezyuser> timlinux: I didn't handedit anything. only ran the above command before my ship hit the iceberg :(
<Lupin__III> was only a guess... sorry
<timlinux> breezyuser: I was referring to Lupin__III suggestion
<timlinux> breezyuser: if you did passwd -l
<breezyuser> On booting via Grubs Recovery mode kernel, it asks for root passwd. I enter my root passwd but since the account is disabled it does not log me in and the input prompts say press Ctrl+D to resume normally and I am logged in normally
<timlinux> the only reasonable way to get it back is the replace the pasword hash
<timlinux> in /etc/shadow
<timlinux> my suggestiong
<timlinux> my suggestion:
<timlinux> insert install cd
<breezyuser> timlinux: how?
<timlinux> once its booted, dont do anything
<breezyuser> ok
<timlinux> press alt-f3
<timlinux> activate terminal
<timlinux> edit /etc/shadow file
<timlinux> copy the password hash from a know loggable innable user acct
<timlinux> over the root password
<breezyuser> after mount my partion that is?
<timlinux> yes after mounting rw your root partition
<timlinux> save shadow
<timlinux> reboot without install cd
<timlinux> use cloned password for root login
<timlinux> reset root password
<breezyuser> so ur saying if I copy my current users passwd hash into root's I shud have my root account reenabled?
<timlinux> run visudo
<timlinux> give yourself admin perms
<timlinux> and never touch root acct again...
<breezyuser> timlinux: I swear
<timlinux> breezyuser: yes thats what Im saying
<breezyuser> ok let me try it. pray it helps :)
<Lupin__III> is there a way to disable autobrowse when i insert a cd media or a usbstick?
<timlinux> not sure what editor if any is available in that shell
<breezyuser> timlinux: can I do something w/o using install cd?
<timlinux> breezyuser: unlikely 
<breezyuser> timlinux: I have two cases.
<breezyuser> timlinux: one is using recovery mode brub option
<breezyuser> timlinux: it boots but prompts for root passwd
<breezyuser> timlinux: which obviously does not work
<timlinux> my advice should not affect or overwrite your current install in any way
<breezyuser> timlinux: second If I go to brub command line and boot the kernel
<timlinux> but obviously make a backup first
<timlinux> breezyuser: also your partition layout: I usually make home a sepearte partition
<breezyuser> timlinux: it boots fine but does not complete load everything
<timlinux> then I can reinstall my system without touching my user data
<breezyuser> timlinux: actually was not sure of how much /usr wud require and /home
<timlinux> I dont see much point in making /usr a separate partition in a home system
<breezyuser> timlinux: since in the second way, it cannot load /etc and fails but gives me the root prompts
<timlinux> desktop system I mena
<timlinux> mean
<breezyuser> timlinux: but damn passwd command is not working
<breezyuser> timlinux: I tried mounting /usr
<kkathman> Greetings :)
<timlinux> breezyuser: are you in install cd shell?
<breezyuser> nope. currently logged in via recovery mode
<hyperactivecrond> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is KDE 3.5beta2 out: http://tinyurl.com/ad4x6
<breezyuser> let me try ur suggest and get back.
<breezyuser> timlinux: thanks
<timlinux> ok
<buz> hyperactivecrond: i'd recommend not to upgrade right now
<hyperactivecrond> buz: why?
<buz> quite buggy
<buz> and no real way back
<hyperactivecrond> :\ mk
<pwn3r> how can i disable the auto browse feature for removable media?
<Lupin__III> pwn3r: i'm asking the same thing me too
<Lupin__III> seems that noone want this feature and there's no way to disable
<hyperactivecrond> ddamn the ubuntu site's slow when u go to apt-get install something
<Lupin__III> google doesn't help
<Lupin__III> hyperactivecrond: try changin mirror
<pwn3r> what would happen if i disable this? k-menu > system settings > KDE Components > Service Manager > KDED Media Manager
<pwn3r> does that disable auto mounting as well as auto browse?
<Lupin__III> i've already tried
<eriksti> Hey.. I'm trying to get the KWifiManager going.. can't you specify the IP somewhere?
<pwn3r> hi kkathman 
<Lupin__III> kwifymanager only selects the avaiable access point
<seezer> Lupin__III, pwn3r stopping hald should help
<Lupin__III> what's hald? a daemon?
<Lupin__III> or kde component?
<seezer> hald - daemon for Hardware Abstraction Layer
<seezer> The  HAL  daemon detects devices present in the system and provides the org.freedesktop.Hal service
<seezer>        through D-BUS.
<kkathman> Hey good morning pwn3r  :)
<kkathman> hi seezer :)
<seezer> this does the automatic recognition for removable media
<seezer> kkathman: hi :)
<Lupin__III> seezer: who calls hald at startup?
<Lupin__III> kde or the system?
<pwn3r> seezer: im guessing it would be in the system services item of system settings?
<seezer> system
<pwn3r> which i just noticed i cant access :P
<kkathman> !HAL
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<kkathman> kind of analagous to plug and play in Windows is how I think of it
<roguejedix> Er, this might be a stupid thing to ask, but could the reason for Kaffeine crashing be the missing animation that plays when opening another file while one is running?
<pwn3r> i dont mind the auto detection. but the window that pops up is annoying.
<kkathman> roguejedix: Hmm..probably not, because Kaffeine has always been a bit buggy in my estimation
<seezer> pwn3r: yeah, same here. but since i didn't find a way to disable this..
<Lupin__III> ubotu: so, to disable hal i have to modify hotplug script, right?
<ubotu> Lupin__III: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<kie> hi
<seezer> Lupin__III: eliza got you ;)
<seezer> Lupin__III: it's a bot
<kkathman> hehe
<roguejedix> kkathman: Bugger. I really like it, apart from the whole crashing thing, that is.
<Lupin__III> ouhhgh
<kkathman> lol
<seezer> pizzatime :)
<Lupin__III> i make you laught!
<kkathman> Some K-apps are well maintained and improved, others like Kaffeine and Kopete are not
<kie> i ve got a question. i recently updated my kubuntu to breezy, like it is described on kubunto.org. It is running, but there is no adept installed.  how can i fix it?
<seezer> kie: apt-get install adept
<kkathman> kie: there should have been...check your k-menu
<roguejedix> That's weird. It should be installed by default
<kkathman> yah adept is the suggest package manager now
<kkathman> except I still like the apt system personally
<Lupin__III> <!-- Default value for storage.automount_enabled_hint for devices of
<Lupin__III>        capability storage - this can be overridden by .fdi files.
<Lupin__III>        Setting this to false results a whitelist policy, e.g. policy
<Lupin__III>        agents should only automount storage devices with a .fdi file
<Lupin__III>        saying so.
<Lupin__III>        Conversely, setting it to true results in a blacklist policy
<Lupin__III>        where policy agents should always automount unless this is
<Lupin__III>        explicitly overridden by .fdi for devices causing trouble.
<roguejedix> kie: Nothing in K -> System ?
<Lupin__III>   -->
<Lupin__III>   <storage_automount_enabled_hint>true</storage_automount_enabled_hint>
<kkathman> Lupin__III: please dont flood like that
<Lupin__III> sorry
<kie> no nothing in the k menu
<kkathman> kie:  K-menu and then at the top under your System option
<roguejedix> kie: You sure you downloaded the official release and not a release candidate by mistake?
<pwn3r> Lupin__III: did you find it? :)
<kie> no whre in the k menu or in the system group of it
<seezer> pwn3r: this is configuration of HAL
<Lupin__III> i'm guessing if setting to false
<Lupin__III> disable hal
<seezer> pwn3r: so if you exclude it here, you could also turn it off.
<kkathman> kie did you upgrade from hoary?
<kie> yes i did.
<kkathman> you used apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kie> yes i did
<pwn3r> what file is that in?
<kkathman> well I cant explain it then, go to a console and do a sudo apt-get install adept
<Lupin__III> /etc/hal/hald.conf
<pwn3r> ok thanks
<seezer> Lupin__III: you had a hald.conf by default?
<kkathman> kie you DID remember to change your repositories before upgrading right?
<roguejedix> Well, since Kaffeine is out, does anyone have any other suggestions for a K media player? Preferably one that is able to select audio in video streams from the menu (for ogm and mkv files)?
<kie> i ve updated my source.list
<Lupin__III> so it would seem, because i didn't know even what hal is
<kkathman> kie ok...well just do the sudo apt-get install adept then
<pwn3r> seezer: i have one too :)
<seezer> kie: did you type 'adept'?
<seezer> i don't have one
<kie> yes
<seezer> just /etc/hal/fdi/...
<kie> i ve tried to start it within the termina
<kkathman> kie just do the apt-get install
<kie> okay kkathman 
<CzarAlex> what is SuperKaramba vs Karamba? Are they two different programs?
<kkathman> CzarAlex: the only offering now I think is SuperKaramba
<Lupin__III> i've fdi/  and   hald.conf
<apokryphos> CzarAlex: not different; karamba was superceeded (basically changed name) to sk
<seezer> Lupin__III: could you send it to me?
<kkathman> morning apokryphos  :)
<apokryphos> hi
<CzarAlex> apokryphos, so sudo apt-get install karamba will get me what i need?
<seezer> or post it somewhere
<kie> @kkathman: okay it is running.
<apokryphos> CzarAlex: nope, but sudo aptitude install superkaramba will
<kie> the update is running
<roguejedix> I wish superkaramba wouldn't drag xmms into the mix
<Lupin__III> seezer: have you got an icq or msnger account?
<apokryphos> CzarAlex: running karamba is basically just a really old version of superkaramba
<kie> brb, if uodate is done
<kkathman> kie ok good, I truly cant explain why adept didnt install on your upgrade
<apokryphos> which could perhaps not even work now
<seezer> Lupin__III: by email would be nice
<Lupin__III> ok
<seezer> thank you
<CzarAlex> apokryphos, thank you. You've been very helpful.
<seezer> gonna eat now. cu later guys.
<kkathman> cya seezer
<Lupin__III> seezer: i can't browse your "contact info" where can i get your email address?
<kie> yeah perhaps i understand the problem @ kkathman
<kie> i just replaced hoary but did not replace Hoary -.- @kkathman
<kkathman> huh?
<kie> i did not replaces the Hoary with a capital H with the replace function of Kate...
<kie> -s
<kie> just with an h
<kkathman> kie in your repositories?
<kie> yes...
<kkathman> well thats your problem, you should have replaced them with "breezy"
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> you are still on hoary I reckon
<kie> can i do the update once again, without problems?
<kkathman> please go here and follow the instructions carefully:   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kie> not  completely... i got the new KDE and some othr stuff new i think... dunno why... but thats why i was thinking everthing was sucessfull.
<kie> thank you very much
<kkathman> np
<pwn3r> how can I install the nvidia legacy drivers. 
<pwn3r> is there a tip for me from ubotu?
<pwn3r> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> pwn3r: What?
<kkathman> !tell nvidia
<tvo> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<pwn3r> ah thanks you 
<Lupin__III> pwn3r: have you find solutions for hal?
<pwn3r> well not really
<matto> is there anyway to get video playing inside Konq?
<pwn3r> i just did the update to the hal/media fix
<pwn3r> if it annoys me more i will persue it
<Lupin__III> pwn3r: what update?
<Lupin__III> for the error tha says media:/blablabla was not found...
<pwn3r> yea
<Lupin__III> pwn3r: can you point me the solution?
<sephirot> eiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Lupin__III> so it would be less annoyng
<sephirot> hi everibody
<pwn3r> i just had to sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get upgrade
<pwn3r> then that problem was gone
<Lupin__III> today?
<pwn3r> yea just now
<Lupin__III> ok i try
<pwn3r> it says in the channel topic
<pwn3r> also my usb Hard drives show on the desktop :D
<pwn3r> damn im spoiled
<Lupin__III> mm nothing for me...
<Lupin__III> no updates
<Lupin__III> still get error
<pwn3r> hmm weird
<pwn3r> i also logged out and back in.
<pwn3r> perhaps...
<Lupin__III> but i haven't done any update
<Lupin__III> what's your source.list?
<Lupin__III> could ypu send me via mail?
<pwn3r> here http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/401922
<Lupin__III> thanks
<pwn3r> lol i love the hypno toad
<kkathman> hypno toad?
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> sounds like a great screen name
<pwn3r> its from a cartoon called futurama
<kkathman> ohhh yeah I've only seen that maybe once
<pwn3r> one of my favorites
<hyperactivecrond> in breezy's default kubuntu-desktop, no system sounds play and ogg files won't play in controlcenter. How do i fix this?
<hyperactivecrond> !ogg
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<hyperactivecrond> pfft
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> not thats clever
<kkathman> now
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: I suspect that you have to find a player that supports that particular format
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: did you try amarok?
<pwn3r> what in linux doesnt support ogg :o
<kkathman> no clue, I dont play music on my linux boxes
<kkathman> but if you find a player that does, you can set it as the default in the system settings
<hyperactivecrond> in controlcenter
<hyperactivecrond> no system notifications that are oggs play
<hyperactivecrond> wavs play 
<kkathman> yah it used to be called control center, yes...in breezy and Kubuntu they now call it System Settings lol
<hyperactivecrond> d'oh nvm
<hyperactivecrond> heh turns out that output was disabled
<kkathman> ohh hehe that'll do it to
<kkathman> too
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<libben> anyone played quake4 yet under kubuntu?
<agnes> hey all!
<roguejedix> Quake 4 is out?
<agnes> is the issue with kaffeine / gstreamer resolved yet?
<agnes> roguejedix: Yeah! I was shocked too!
<apokryphos> roguejedix: yes
<roguejedix> Huh. That was fast
<agnes> apparently the singleplayer is amazing
<pwn3r> quake 4 has a native linux installer :D
<apokryphos> kind of wish the ftp:/ for it was working; can't friggin' use torrents here
<roguejedix> God bless id software. Or was Raven developing?
<agnes> id / activision
<roguejedix> Right, right. Thanks, agnes 
<kkathman> anyone play freeciv?
<roguejedix> I did
<kkathman> roguejedix: I want to install it...but it says the freeciv package is now transitional and can be deleted :(
<roguejedix> Weird
<kkathman> yah
<roguejedix> Lemme check
<hyperactivecrond> !freeciv
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<kkathman> I know there is a freeciv2
<hyperactivecrond> i've got freeciv installed...
<kkathman> but it doesnt show up under apt-cache
<roguejedix> There's also freecol, but that's *cough* Java
<hyperactivecrond> hmm
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: how did you install freeciv?
<hyperactivecrond> sudo apt-get install freeciv
<roguejedix> kkathman: Try installing freeciv-client-gtk
<kkathman> yeah but it says its transitional now :(
<kkathman> roguejedix: wouldnt I need the server files also though?
<roguejedix> kkathman: Yeah, but it drags them along for the ride anyway
<kkathman> ahh ok
<hyperactivecrond> heh i dpkg --purge 'd freeciv and apt-get install freeciv  'ed and it worked
<roguejedix> kkathman: There's also Civilization II: Call to Power by the defunct Loki Software. No idea where to get it though
<roguejedix> Err, sorry. By Activision and PUBLISHED for Linux by the defunct Loki Software
<kkathman> I actually have Civilization III on Windows I should just play it there :)
<roguejedix> Better.
<kkathman> lol
<roguejedix> kkathman: Try cedega then
<roguejedix> Or wine might work too
<kkathman> cedega?
<kkathman> ohhh ok
<kkathman> ughhh wine
<roguejedix> Heh. I prefer Alpha Centauri and Alien Crossfire anyway :P
<agnes> hmmm. what's the best p2p software for kde?
<kkathman> I need to check if Civ3 will run on my AMD64
<roguejedix> agnes: aMule
<kkathman> agnes depends on what you are attempting to do...aMULE is good
<roguejedix> Whoops, missed the "for KDE" part
<roguejedix> agnes: You could also try mldonkey with kmldonkey
<murr> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> murr: I haven't a clue
<hyperactivecrond> !tell mur about restrictedformats
<kkathman> well you can rule gnome apps on KDE if you didnt just install kubuntu (which you shouldnt)
<hyperactivecrond> !tell murr about restrictedformats
<Lupin__III> seezer: hald.conf is at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/401927
<kkathman> brb
<hyperactivecrond> try Apollon
<hyperactivecrond> for p2p
<roguejedix> Yeah, there's that. Though mine won't connect to OpenFT
<murr> hyperactivecrond: thank you
<hyperactivecrond> np murr
<roguejedix> Does anyone know how the Dark Oberon deb packages are coming?
<Orator> hi, i have problem with installer driver ati about mobility 9700, i can't replace driver mesa with driver fglrx, help me please
<hyperactivecrond> !xorg-
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: What?
<hyperactivecrond> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyperactivecrond> do that Orator
<hyperactivecrond> and where it gets to driver pick fglrx
<Orator> so i do run this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<hyperactivecrond> yes you do
<Orator> ok, i try
<Orator> because i have ati control panel installed too
<Orator> only driver with acceleration doesn't work
<hyperactivecrond> :\ well you need to enable the driver first (with the command that you (supposedly) are running now)
<Orator> i try, thankz 
<libben> http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/dilbert/archive/images/dilbert2005101221022.gif
<libben> good one
<Frederic> hello all, I have a usr5416 wireless pci card. When I start kubuntu, I've never access to the internet. After I did dhclient wlan0, I tried to surf, but kubuntu hangs. Can somebody help me please? 
<Frederic> it's the 64bit
<doctormo> hello
<doctormo> I have kubuntu 50.4 installed
<doctormo> (5.04)
<doctormo> how do I update the packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> doctormo: using the 5.10 cd or internet?
<doctormo> net
<Kamping_Kaiser> (in short) edit the sources list, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can get teh soruces list from ubotu
<agnes> doctormo: see the topic in #ubuntu for the easiest instructions
<doctormo> ubotu? do you have a link for that?
<agnes> ops: How come there isn't a link for the breezy upgrade in the topic here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> doctormo: its a bot
<Kamping_Kaiser> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to kamping_kaiser? I think not. Bot, knot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell doctormo about repositories
<libben> !tell doctormo about repos
<doctormo> thanks guy
<doctormo> s
<Kamping_Kaiser> any more questions just ask
<Frederic> why does my linux crash when i try to connect to the internet? I have a us robotics 5416 pci wireless card. 
<libben> !tell libben about spam
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<libben> thought there would be a funny mess in that but nope, nothing funny at all
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :( 
<libben> is kde 3.5 stable ?
<libben> seemed to be so much hassle to get buggy kde =)
<libben> so im waiting for it to be more stable.
<hyperactivecrond> libben: nope
<hyperactivecrond> !kde3.5
<ubotu> [kde3.5]  KDE 3.5beta2 out: http://tinyurl.com/ad4x6
<pwn3r> i cant figure out which nvidia driver to use :( neither seem to support my chipset
<pwn3r> lspci says it is a "nVidia Corporation NV6 [Vanta/Vanta LT]  (rev 15)"
<pwn3r> but the vanta is not listed in adept as any of the supported cards.
<tilo> hello, i got an annoying problem with german 'umlaute' when using them saving files from gtk applications like gimp, within kde the characters get messed up, under gnome all looks fine - does that sound familiar to anybody?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pwn3r: how old is it?
<pwn3r> im not sure, pretty old
<Kamping_Kaiser> pwn3r: you probably need the legacy (or whatever its called) driver
<Kamping_Kaiser> tilo: ask in kubuntu-de, somone may have your problem, as they may be using the same setup :)
<pwn3r> ok thanks, i am confused because of what it says in the description in adept. it says "Unless your chipset is explicitly listed in the above paragraph, please use the nvidia-glx driver"
<tilo> i did but unsuccsessfully, i switched from utf-8 to iso-8859-15 but it seems: not completely
<marco> nothing
<marco> mesa too :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> tilo: im not sure how to fix your problem myself :( perhaps 'dpkg-reconfigure locales; will help?
<tilo> thanks Kamping_Kaiser, but i did this already, wont help
<Kamping_Kaiser> tilo: oh ok :(. it sounds like a kde problem alright, but im afraid i cant help with it
<tilo> thanks anyway, yes seems to be a kde problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry :(
<m_tadeu> hi...whats the best way to capture a video from my desktop?
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> colours
<m_tadeu> sorry...kopete has them enabled by default....i just forget about it
<m_tadeu> that reminds me to make a bug report about that
<blueblix> #ubuntu-es
<m_tadeu> about capturing my desktop into a video...? is there an easy way to do it?
<Tm_T> I have no idea
<_anna> Hi all, anyone up for a bit of troubleshooting with a breezy upgrade? :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _anna: yeh, ok :|
<sergio3> Hallo zusammen, kennt sich jemand mit der Erkennung von USB_2.0 Festplatten aus?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sergio3: kubuntu-de
<kkathman> _anna go ahead
<kkathman> we'll try to help as best we can
<javb> people, i installed the ATI acceleration graphic from ubuntu repositories, i have no acceleration and the "driver" doesnt appear to be working, i see that on the screensaver.. when i start the graphic interface dconfig tool.. it says  : "Drivers does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel component will operate only partially" any idea guys
<kkathman> javb: updated driver maybe available?  did this work in hoary?
<kkathman> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<javb> didnt have hoary, im using Breezy for the first time..
<kkathman> those are some references, you might try those
<javb> 5.10
<kkathman> ahh then try those refernces then
<kkathman> hey hussam :)
<kkathman> _anna: you still need help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> shes hiding :|
<hussam> kkathman: hey buddy
<sergio3> Auf Kubuntu.de hab ich auch getippt, in meinem Fall erkennt der Port USB-Sticks aber keine Festplatte, am USB_1.0 Port jedoch schon.
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: got her cornered with a drink eh Kampo :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: a hard drive actualy ;)
<kkathman> !usb
<ubotu> kkathman: Not a clue
<kkathman> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> sergio3: english in here
<kkathman> lol Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<_anna> @kkathman: sorry for the lag. do you know if Xosd works for anyone in breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf is taht? lol
<sergio3> sorry :-) My System doesn't recognize USB-Hardisks under USB_2.0, but it does on USB_1.0. Does anyone know why?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sergio3: kubuntu without updates? iirc there is an update for usb probs out in teh last few days
<seezer> _anna: it does work fine here.
<_anna> hmmm... for me it worked in hoary but now with breezy it's shot
<_anna> seezer: do you know a way how to test it?
<sergio3> I'm using Kubuntu 5.10 (aka Breezy), downloades Yesterday, should I use apt-get update?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sergio3: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seezer> _anna: search a tool that uses xosd
<seezer> or write one ;)
<seezer> i use it with lineakd (for my access keys on my keyboard)
<_anna> seezer: well actually my problems started with lineakd crashing when it started to load xosd-plugin
<seezer> have lineakd compiled myself
<_anna> seezer: so i tried osd_cat and it nicely waits for some seconds but it doesnt really display anything
<seezer> didn't get the breezy rc builds to run
<_anna> yeah, now that i took awat the xosd plugin, lineakd has other issues ;-)
<seezer> sorry have to go now. preparing girlfriends bday party.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> later seezer
<seezer> perhaps we can tomorrow or the day afte
<seezer> r
<_anna> seezer: have fun!
<seezer> even got segfaults with the breezy lineakd builds
<seezer> thx. bye
<_anna> bye
<sergio3> Kamping_Kaiser: Thanks I will give it a try. Btw, do you know witch packages are affected?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sergio3: no i dont, i just have a recolection of this coming up on the list
<qatsi> hello  everybody !!...
<qatsi> dows anybody know how to manage the loaded modules at bootup ?...for example: i dont want eth0 to be loaded at boot, how can i do that ?...thanx
<gubatron> any one knows a key shortcut to switch terminals in Yakuake?
<Kamping_Kaiser> qatsi: thats in /etc/network/interfaces, leave the modules alone :)
<qatsi> Kamping_Kaiser: :) all righty then :) ill check it up :) thanx
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<stodge> Hey folks. What do I need to inttall to mount a USB memory card reader?
<Kamping_Kaiser> stodge: should 'just work', and if it doesnt, try updating
<aljosa> is there a fake package which install full media codecs (mp3/xvid/*)?
<stodge> I should be rich but I'm not! :) I'm up to date on my updates
<Kamping_Kaiser> stodge: lol. yeh, with a name lik ehtat you should be ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aljosa: no, there isnt
<stodge> Ah - I unplugged it and plugged it in again and it's ok
<stodge> weird
<gubatron> stodge: open synaptic, look for "usb" and make sure you have "usbmount" packge selected
<stodge> I don't - installing now
<stodge> THanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> bizare.
<Kamping_Kaiser> but a new thing to add to teh 'usb fix' list
<gubatron> I think we might need more than that, I'm still having trouble with my USB SD card reader
<gubatron> but other usb devices are working
<pagux> i cant find mplayer in 5.10 repo .....
<gubatron> it tries to mount my usb sd reader in /sda1 (sata??? wtf)
<gubatron> or sda as in Sd card?
<pagux> adept search in kubuntu gives me no results :-(
<pagux> i cant find mplayer in 5.10 repo .....
<Kamping_Kaiser> gubatron: traditionaly sd* is scsi, now sata+ usb :|
<gubatron> brb
<pagux> is mplayer not included in 5.10 ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pagux: not in main
<angystardust> pagus the package is not included in main
<Kamping_Kaiser> its in multiverse
<Kamping_Kaiser> (just checked)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ngiht all
<gubatron> stodge: any luck?
<gubatron> I get "An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:"
<pagux> do i have add any additional repo for mplyer? 
<apokryphos> pagux: yes, multiverse
<pagux> multiverse ...what that ?
<pagux> forgive me I am migrating from RH......
<berkes> evening.
<berkes> is there any docs on what I need to change to sources.list in order to upgrade to Breezy? kubuntu.org has no info on this, it seems
<berkes> .... by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and running ....id like to add a wiki page that describes *what* to edit
<qatsi> berkes: try apt-get dist-upgrade and youll get to  breeze
<berkes> qatsi: no editing needed then?
<berkes> if so, qatsi, the line on kubuntu.org should be changed, IMO
<qatsi> berkes: i dont think so, well, at least i didnt had to :p
<berkes> qatsi: thanks. GTG now. will check it out and change the wiki to be more helpfull on this later
<qatsi> berkes: all right
<nmorse> Does anyone else have Kaffeine crash when they try to open another video?
<nmorse> Right after you stop another one or while one is still playing?
<pagux> how do  I add multiverse ?
<libben> made my own gimp splash screen... look real nice.
<pagux> how do  I add multiverse ?
<libben> !tell pagux about repos
<berkes> allright. the sources.list needs editing; because here it points to hoary/XXX 
<berkes> !tell berkes about repos
<chimaera> *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x1003d5e0 ***
<chimaera> Aborted
<chimaera> anyone using a scanner? scanimage -L gives me the msg above..
<djperegrine> I tried installing the 64-bit on a hp pavilion zv5000
<djperegrine> but It said I needed the 32-bit version
<djperegrine> I have a AMD atholon XP 3000+
<ztonzy> apokryphos, awake ?
<aljosa> where to find w32codecs for breezy?
<chimaera> aljosa: check marillat's repository..
<chimaera> aljosa: http://debian.video.free.fr/
<aljosa> chimaera: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sarge main in sources.list?
<chimaera> aljosa: i'd say so, yes.
<aljosa> chimaera: thanks
<chimaera> aljosa: but coming from debian, i simply don't know if there actually is a 'specialized' (k)ubuntu repository for this,,
<stbain> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<stbain> that help, aljosa?
* ztonzy wants skype installed but got issues
<aljosa> stbain: not sure, looking it now
<pwn3r> im getting a segmentation fault in glxgears. does anyone else get this?
<pagux> i cant find multiverse repo for brezy 5.10
<aljosa> stbain: yes, thanks
<pagux> all documentation refers to haory
<qatsi> hi all. dows anybody knows anything about this cedega thing ?....im trying to find out how to use it :p
<pagux>  i have added blackports to adept repo but still no mplayer :-(
<unsurreal> is backports even active yet
<unsurreal> qatsi: ive used it and it really works well
<Tm_T> don't think so
<qatsi> unsurreal: is it free ?
<unsurreal> heh i just downloaded the cvs
<unsurreal> but no
<unsurreal> its ;like $5 or somethin
<qatsi> unsurreal: uhmm.....darn, i cant find anywhere to see that :s
<pagux> whats the muliverse repo for breezy where I can install mplayer ?
<Tm_T> qatsi: it's 5$/month
<Tm_T> qatsi: or, you can get some of it for free
<pagux> whats the muliverse repo for breezy where I can install mplayer ?
<qatsi> Tm_T: uhmm darn, it should be free. Im getting used to the OpenSource software :p
<libben> Tm_T: what u mean some of it for free?
<mikonian> hi, can i have some help please?
<pwn3r> cedega source code is free to download from the cvs
<pwn3r> but the binary's and support cost $
<pwn3r> and there is one part of it that is closed source as well
<qatsi> pwn3r: so i can use it, but i wont get support.........
<pwn3r> yea, and the click2play part is closed source so you wont get that
<libben> so what? the source is free ? so there should be alot of daily downloads of cvs ? and then handmade debs for us?
<pwn3r> there is a nice script around that does that for you actually
<Boronk> kernel 2.6.12--amd64-k8-smp does not boot
<Boronk> with breezy
<mikonian> can someone help me with something?
<Boronk> this really sucks
<satafterh> hello all, what do i need to have installed to be able to run the command ./configure?
<Boronk> has somebody the same problem?
<qatsi> satafterh: uhmm, you cant execute it ?....are you a super user ?...if not, sudo -i and then type the admin password :D
<apokryphos> ztonzy: yup
<chelo> hi ppl 
<chelo> need some help if someone can answer
<chelo> cannot find some libqt3-headers or q3 at all on kynaptic 
<pagux> any body installed mplayer in breezy ?
<pagux> if yes pl tell me the thev repo 
<apokryphos> chelo: install libqt3-mt-dev
<Tm_T> libben: most of the Cedega stuff is available as sources tru cvs
<apokryphos> pagux: add the multiverse repository; follow this guide:
<Tm_T> libben: but, not all
<apokryphos> !tell pagux about repos
<satafterh> here is what i am getting afterrunning the ./configyre command - checking host system type... configure: error: can not guess host type; you must specify one
<apokryphos> satafterh: what are you trying to compile?
<mikonian> how do i unistall kde from ubuntu?
<satafterh> lxdoom 1.44
<qatsi> ok, this CVS thing is new to me...i must have a cvs client, as i see...which one do you recomend....or is there just one ?
<chelo> apokryphos: i dont have it in kynaptic that is a strange thing 
<apokryphos> satafterh: is there an INSTALL or README file; and, have you done all the things it says?
<chelo> i use hoary 
<qatsi> ahhh, forget it, i have pserver...
<satafterh> #apokryphos - yes there in an install, dumb de dumb dumb dumb lol
<apokryphos> chelo: it's a good idea to upgrade to breezy, but anyway...
<apokryphos> chelo: install libqt3-dev and libqt3-headers
<apokryphos> chelo: though, why do you want the headers? Trying to build something?
<chelo> yes 
<apokryphos> what?
<chelo> cvs of valknut
<chelo> and im stuck with it 
<apokryphos> chelo: type sudo apt-get build-dep valknut
<apokryphos> (close kynaptic first)
<ztonzy> apokryphos, thanks anyway...got skype fixed
<apokryphos> oh ok, cool
<os2mac> has anyone noticed kicker freezing on them?
<mikonian> how do i unistall kde from ubuntu?
<apokryphos> mikkohuo: remove kdelibs-data package
<chelo> Reading package lists... Done
<chelo> Building dependency tree... Done
<chelo> E: Unable to find a source package for valknut
<apokryphos> chelo: have you enabled the universe repository?
<chelo> this is my sources.list if i can paste it in here ?
<apokryphos> chelo: no
<apokryphos> chelo: use a pastebin service
<chelo> ok
<stbain> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<chelo> pastebin?
<chelo> aha ok
<mikonian> apokryphos : how? serious n00b
<os2mac> anyone?
<meji> does someone here use Koversation as their IRC client?
<os2mac> I am 
<os2mac> Meji
<chelo> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402148
<meji> can you tell me how do I browse the history?
<meji> of channels and private users?
<spine55> does anyone know how to get divx or xvid working on breezy?
<mikonian> i was thinking of using apt-get --purge remove libartsc0
<shogouki> meji: ctrl+0
<os2mac> Meji... no sorry I have never used the history functions
<meji> thanks
<chelo> i dont know but i think some fault is with tha sources.list becose some of packages is impossibile to install trought kynatic
<os2mac> has anyone had problems with Kicker freezing?
<pwn3r> is a Gforce FX 5200 considered a 'legacy' card now?
<Tm_T> not a single
<Tm_T> pwn3r: no
<pwn3r> sweet thanks
<apokryphos> chakie: hm, looks ok. Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep valknut
<Tm_T> pwn3r: Geforce2 is "legacy"
<chelo> apokryphos: same shit man 
<chelo> "Unable to find a source package for valknut"
<apokryphos> ah, hoary must not have it
<apokryphos> chelo: why not upgrade to breezy?
<apokryphos> do you have a slow connection?
<chelo> strange that hoary dont have it 
<chelo> i did some update to breezy but im not sure if that was 100% ok
<hussam> Tm_T: which cards are legacy and which are not? I have a geforce fx 5200. is that one legacy?
<apokryphos> spine55: yes, xine plays all those just fine
<apokryphos> as does mplayer, vlc etc
<Tm_T> hussam: 21:40 < Tm_T> pwn3r: Geforce2 is "legacy"
<chelo> apokryphos:what is the easyest way to do that or i need to burn new cd??
<chelo> i have good connection 
<spine55> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> then you need to just edit one file and type one command =)
<chelo> so connection is not a problem
<apokryphos> !tell chelo about upgrade2breezy
<chelo> hahaha that was cool thing 
<chelo> thanx man 
<hussam> Tm_T: ok thanks
<Tm_T> hussam: I think legacy package has some info itself
<apokryphos> chelo: just make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed before you go for the upgrade (as noted on the Pre-Upgrade point)
<chelo> kubuntu-desktop?
<apokryphos> it's a package
<chelo> aha im gonna check
<chelo> yes i have installed 1 packege with name kubuntu-desktop
<chelo> *package
<apokryphos> ok, then go for it
<qatsi> no, im lost :S:S how can iinstall a CVS ?
<pwn3r> is there something wrong with this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<chelo> this was a fastest distro update i can remmeber :)
<chelo> i hope it works 
<pwn3r> it doesnt mention changing the "nv" to "nvidia". or am i cracking up and thats not needed anymore.
<poco> hi
<Tm_T> pwn3r: it's needed
<pwn3r> ah ok
<poco> whats the name of the program to configure the x login ? something like kcontrol maybe  or a kubuntu specific?
<pwn3r> i wonder if someone removed it from the wiki. it seems kinda important
<Tm_T> poco: kcontrol
<poco> Tm_T: thx
<apokryphos> pwn3r: it should be there; add it in =)
<chelo> ok im on good way now is breezy done but i get this error :   Failed to satisfy Build-Depends dependency for valknut: cdbs
<apokryphos> chelo: did you restart your computer?
<chelo> nope :)
<chelo> i need to that yea?
<hussam> does dazuko module build under breezy?
<apokryphos> chelo: it's under the instructions, yes :)
<chelo> ok im back in 1 minute
<chelo> i was litle bit fast 
<pwn3r> apokryphos: I'll add it in after i get my drivers working.  :)
<neoTheCat> hi, i am a newbie to the kubuntu world.  just a warning... i added the list from http://www.kubuntu.org/anouncements/kde-35beta2.php, and now when i try to install kubuntu-0.40, it is saying it can't install kdebase (missing dependencies).  any help would be appreciated.
<qatsi> ahhh, im blowing my head off !!...i cant download the CVS of Cedega :S can anybody help me ?
<pwn3r> qatsi: have you looked at this page? http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<pwn3r> it has a script that will get the sources and build it for you
<qatsi> pwn3r: yep, im actually there
<pwn3r> ok :) i used it and it worked ok for me (on hoary tho)
<qatsi> pwn3r: uhmm, then i didnt get thtat part :p because i have the script but i was looking for the download :p
<pwn3r> the script should download the sources for you
<qatsi> pwn3r: ok, ill try it
<qatsi> pwn3r: downloading...
<pwn3r> qatsi: when it gives you a list of different types of installs you can do just pick the first one.
<pwn3r> that kinda confused me but the first one worked fine
<qatsi> pwn3r: ok, ill do that :D thanx
<pwn3r> no problem
<chelo> im back 
<chelo> reboot is done 
<chelo> :)
<pax> anyone got ipod nano to work with banshee, amaroK , gtkpod or any other prog?
<chelo> apokryphos: what was for commado to get that bloody valknut :)
<apokryphos> chelo: you want to get the one from the repositories?
<apokryphos> chelo: then you can just use the Kubuntu Package Manager for it. Alt+F2 -> adept
<chelo> that dcgui-qt and dcgui is just bad versions,windows and shit is on the whole wrong sides and works bad
<chelo> im gonna try with kynaptic now
<apokryphos> chelo: kynaptic is lame =)
<apokryphos> Breezy ships with the better package manager -- adept. Use that
<patoruso> hi 
<apokryphos> hi
<pwn3r> i cant get my nvidia drivers to work fo the life of me
<patoruso> i'm using kubuntu 5.04 and i want to know how to upgrade to 5.10
<apokryphos> !tell patoruso about upgrade2breezy
<patoruso> ok i'll check the guide thanks
<_liquidbinary_> pwn3r: What problem are you having?
<chelo> apokryphos: yes its lame i se now,im not alowed to mark that package of valknut 
<pwn3r> i installed the two packages mentioned in the wiki, then i change nv to nvidia and comment out the 2 options. 
<apokryphos> chelo: ok, close the package managers. Type sudo apt-get install valknut
<_liquidbinary_> pwn3r: Yes, I was having problems with my fx 5200
<apokryphos> pwn3r: then?
<pwn3r> ran nvidia-glx-configure enable
<apokryphos> _liquidbinary_: works perfect here
<_liquidbinary_> sporadic freezes
<apokryphos> pwn3r: try doing a whole dpkg-reconfigure. Then restart X
<pwn3r> then try to logout and restart my dm
<pwn3r> hmm
<_mars> !tell _mars about respo
<apokryphos> pwn3r: so, that is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pwn3r> im using wdm and last time i tried to restart it with the nvidia drivers set up it made a louder than usual noise :/
<_mars> !tell _mars about respositories
<_mars> Eee
<pwn3r> hehe bur i do aree that sould like a good idea so i will try it :)
<_mars> what the command for respositories for bot is?
<chelo> apokryphos: can you read this if you have time ?
<chelo> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402186
<apokryphos> !tell _mars about repositories
<_mars> o
<_mars> thanks
<chelo> some of backages are broken and not working or ?
<apokryphos> chelo: you definitely had kubuntu-desktop before you upgraded?
<apokryphos> chelo: dpkg -l|grep kubuntu-desktop ..gives?
<Boronk> any smp-amd64 users here in?
<_chelo> and i still have hoary in sources toghether with breezy 
<_chelo> im sure i changed in source.list all hoary to breezy
<apokryphos> _chelo: did you not follow the instructions *exactly*?
<apokryphos> you're meant to replace your whole sources.list file
<shik45> is Adept an apt frontend
<chimaera> shik45: yes.
<shik45> good 
<_chelo> im sure i did but i had some problem with it becose they explane how to do in synaptic and i use kynaptic that not look same 
<_chelo> maybe that firts change i did wrong 
<_chelo> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_chelo> <body><H4 id="head-6bf38f295a8dc4a304de4a8e7d9b65cfa4590ebf">Through Synaptic Package Manager</H4>
<_chelo> <OL type="0"><LI><P> Open up Synaptic Package Manager      </P></LI>
<_chelo> <LI><P> Change your repositories to look for Breezy </P><UL>
<_chelo> <LI style="list-style-type:none"><P>From 
<_chelo> </P><PRE>         URI: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<_chelo>          Distribution: hoary
<_chelo>          Sections: main restricted</PRE></LI></UL></LI></OL></body>
<_chelo> sorry 
<apokryphos> you shouldn't paste in here
<apokryphos> and I meant the apt-get method, obviously; didn't think you had synaptic
<_chelo> yes i know my mistake 
<_chelo> apt-get metod whnt fine 
<apokryphos> pastebin your current sources.list
<_chelo> dont understand why kynaptic gets hoary hosts when i changed all host to look for breezy 
<_chelo> ok
<hanarker> salve
<_chelo> shit man my fault i changed those 4 last host to breezy but those 2 in upper part of document are still hoary 
<hanarker> ragazzi c  qualcuno?
<hanarker> some one can post source.list ??
<_chelo> human faul allways :)
<_chelo> *fault
<hanarker> chelo
<hanarker> can you post me your source.list??
<_chelo> just a sec
<hanarker> thx ;)
<hanarker> leave it
<qatsi> ok, when im installing the cedega thing, i need to have msttcorefonts, so i do apt-get install msttcorefonts, and it says that the package isnt available, but is referred to by another package....what should i do ?
<hanarker> i found on an italia server
<hanarker> try wine
<hanarker> it's the same
<qatsi> hanarker: wine instead of msttcorefonts ?
<_chelo> this is a mine source.list for breezy:      http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402203
<hanarker> i don't know
<hanarker> ok 
<hanarker> thx chelo
<_chelo> its ok
<pwn3r_> winex(cedega) has better dirextx functionality from what i hear
<aljosa> media:/ is not showing partitions. any help?
<aljosa> fonts don't look to good. any help on that?
<djperegrine> qatsi, stop wining :P
<djperegrine> bada boom
<qatsi> djperegrine: uhmm :p i cant....i want Warcraft III in linux
<djperegrine> WINEing :P
<djperegrine> but yea
<qatsi> djperegrine: if that happens, i will change 100% to linux :p
<djperegrine> I think I am going to biuld a monster PC and just dedicate it to gaming
<qatsi> djperegrine: wait to the dual core proccesor :p
<qatsi> djperegrine: and buy 2 PCI-Express video cards :D then....install cedega and tell me how to :D:D
<duri> hello guys ... where did you hide the 'Show Desktop' icon in kubuntu ?
<qatsi> yep, ive been looking for it too duri :p lets wait for someone to answer :p
<duri> qatsi: it's seems very strange why they would do that ...
<duri> qatsi : I got it
<duri> right click on Kpanel then 'Configure Panel'
<duri> no . right click on Kpanel then Add Special Button, choose Desktop Access
<qatsi> duri :uhmm, ok, ill look for it :)
<qatsi> duri: yep, its there :D thanx a lot :p
<duri> qatsi: no problem
<victor_> hola
<_mars_> czesc
<qatsi> victor si quieres en espaol entra al canal kubuntu-es, o ubuntu-es
<victor_> ok
<volker> Could you help me with my sound problems in my ThinkPad?
<SillyCone> Hi, it looks like my system is using 999/1024MB RAM ...is that normal? :)
<Juerd> SillyCone: Yes!
<Juerd> SillyCone: Unusued RAM is *wasted* RAM!
<Juerd> SillyCone: The OS fills it up with whatever it thinks can come in handy later.
<Chiron> I'm having a little bit of trouble getting Breezy working on my laptop
<Chiron> the resolution is really tiny
<Chiron> 600X400
<Chiron> and I can't make it bigger
<SillyCone> Juerd, ok, thanks ..i was thinking that some programs dont get unloaded from memory
<Chiron> do I need to download some driver?
<Juerd> SillyCone: They might not.
<Juerd> SillyCone: Because when you restart them, you'd have to load the same thing again.
<Juerd> SillyCone: Instead, the system tries to make guesses about what to keep, and what not to.
<SillyCone> Juerd, will they unload automatically when the memory is needed for something else?
<Juerd> SillyCone: Whenever a lot of memory is actually *needed*, the old cruft is automatically overwritten.
<SillyCone> Juerd, ok, i get it now
<Juerd> This is all to make your system efficient.
<SillyCone> Juerd, thanks :)
<hussam> can somebody help me install dazuko module?
<Juerd> SillyCone: Thank the developers who thought of this :)
<SillyCone> :)
<SillyCone> Chiron, what kind of video card do u have?
<hussam> pax: hi
<Chiron> SillyCone: it's an integrated video card
<Chiron> SillyCone: I think it said in the xorg conf file
<_poison> hi ^^
<Chiron> SillyCone: let me go bring my laptop into this room
<SillyCone> Chiron, I dont know much about laptop drivers, sorry
<SillyCone> Chiron, I only have experience installing ATI and GeForce cards
<SillyCone> I'm not sure what kind of drivers laptops use
<pax> hi hussam, long time no see :)
<Chiron> SillyCone: maybe someone else can help me figure it out
<Chiron> SillyCone: I thought that Breezy was supposed to have tons of support for laptops
<hume> hi...how can I make my konqueror show TWO panes instead of the one that i get as default in kubuntu? The options that I was used to from debian, a file managment setting, is not there.....
<SillyCone> Chiron, you probably still have to download the drivers using synaptic or apt-get
<Chiron> SillyCone: that's what I figured
<SillyCone> Chiron, try to found out what your card is
<Chiron> SillyCone: but I don't know which ones to get
<SillyCone> find*
<Chiron> SillyCone: okay, I found it
<hussam> pax: are you running breezy?
<SillyCone> Chiron, what is it?
<pax> yes hussam, just upgraded few days ago
<Chiron> SillyCone: "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]  Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
<Chiron> SillyCone: that's the identifier
<SillyCone> Chiron, ok, now google it :)))
<Chiron> SillyCone: it uses the "i810" driver
<Chiron> SillyCone: I found two different ways of doing it, both involve editing the xorg.conf
<pax> anyone got ipod nano to work with banshee, amaroK , gtkpod or any other prog with breezy?
<SillyCone> Chiron, why is that a problem?
<hume> how do i load a view profile in konqueror, then? i find an option for saving, but none forloading....?
<Chiron> SillyCone: I don't know which one to use
<Chiron> SillyCone: how do I back up my xorg.conf using the CLI?
<SillyCone> Chiron, just use cp xorg,conf xorg.conf_backup
<SillyCone> it makes a copy of your xorg.conf file
<Chiron> SillyCone: are you sure this isn't going to mess anything up?
<Chiron> SillyCone: people keep putting disclaimers below their supposed "fixes"
<SillyCone> Chiron, no, I'm not sure of anything :)
<SillyCone> Chiron, but cp just makes a copy of your xorg.conf ...so, if something goes wrong, you can replace it with the previous file
<snugglemonkey> hello.
<snugglemonkey> can someone please tell me why I have compilers installed, but it seems as if applications can not compile on kubuntu?  I am trying to use kdesvn-build.
<Chousuke> You do not have the required libs installed?
<hume> snugglemonkey, what errors do you get?
* snugglemonkey thinks it might be path related...
<snugglemonkey> I looked in /usr/bin and I see the gcc linked to gcc-4.0
<Chousuke> that's normal.
<frank23> snugglemonkey: almost everything in breezy is compiled with gcc-4
<djperegrine> there is gcc-4 now ?
<snugglemonkey> make: g++ command not found.
<djperegrine> schweet
<snugglemonkey> so, it seems to be looking for g++ lol.
<Chousuke> you need g++ then
<Chousuke> sudo apt-get install g++ ? :P
<snugglemonkey> it's installed.  lol
<snugglemonkey> might have to change ln
<Chousuke> are you sure it is?
<Chousuke> which g++
<Chiron> SillyCone: I'm trying to find the vertical refresh and horizontal sync for my monitor
<snugglemonkey> Chousuke: 4
<Chousuke> djperegrine: has been around for ages now :P
<Chiron> SillyCone: but it isn't in the documentation
<hussam> What is the kernel module called "capability"?
<Chousuke> snugglemonkey: I meant type that command.
<Chousuke> to see its path
<frank23> snugglemonkey: maybe make wants a specific version of g++? is it possible
<snugglemonkey> Chousuke: /usr/bin/gcc
<snugglemonkey> of course..
<djperegrine> last time I checked was a few mounths ago :P
<Chousuke> um.
<snugglemonkey> I'll install all of the gcc and see, Chousuke 
<snugglemonkey> :)
<Chousuke> snugglemonkey: my g++ is /usr/bin/g++ 
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> You need g++.
<Chousuke> which is and is not gcc
<Chousuke> :D
<snugglemonkey> it's funny that compling somethign on kubuntu can be so tedious.   Definately isn't set to build. :)
<Chousuke> nah
<Chousuke> you just need g++
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> what does dpkg -l g++ say?
<Chousuke> Also, it's "definitely"
<Chousuke> that error is so common I'm forced to correct it.
<hussam> I have a kernel question. I compiled an installed dazuko kernel module. how do I get it to load before "capability" does?
<snugglemonkey> Chousuke: thanks, mom.   :-D
<Blissex> hussam: thats not totally easy depending on how they load.
<Chousuke> snugglemonkey: Ha ha :P
<Blissex> hussam: a ''static'' way is to list them in '/etc/modules' in the right order.
<hussam> Blissex: capability is not in /etc/modules
<Chousuke> anyway, now tell me what dpkg -l g++ says
<Blissex> hussam: another way is to use one of the directives in the modutils config file.
<hussam> Blissex: I didn't understand that
<Blissex> hussam: first or second?
<hussam> Blissex: second
<Blissex> hussam: when 'modprobe' is invoked to load a module it consults one or more configuration files (version dependent) to see which options to use for loading the module. You can put in one of those files an option to load module A before loading module B.
<hussam> Blissex: the  modutils config file part
<libben> Riddell: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=335.msg3746#msg3746
<hussam> Blissex: so I need to exit something in /etc/modutils ?
<Chiron> I'm trying to edit my wireless settings in the "system settings" area
<Chiron> but when I type in my root password
<Chiron> it reads it
<Blissex> hussam: yes, like adding a file with the right directive.
<Chiron> and then doesn't let me edit stuff
<hussam> Blissex: any idea how I could do that?
<frank23> Chiron: That is a bad KDE bug...   The way I did it was to  install  gnome-system-tools  and then run  sudo network-admin
<franz> hi there. using kubuntu (live) for the very first time!
<Blissex> hussam: well, any text editor. Look at 'man 5 modprobe.conf' and in particular for the 'above' and 'below' directives.
<Chiron> frank23: I just kdesu'd the systemsettings program
<Chiron> frank23: do you know how to get this wireless thing working?
<Chiron> frank23: I tried setting the settings, but it doesn't want to connect
<Chiron> I'm surprised there isn't an autodetect
<hussam> Blissex: I'm still not getting any of this. what are 'above' and 'below' directives?
<franz> went to Disk&Filesystems - System Settings and choosed "Administarator Mode" but it doesn't let me enable my existing partitions on my hd
<frank23> Chiron: network-manager is supposed to be able to autodeteck networks
<frank23> Chiron: I never used network-manager though because there is a conflict with vmware
<Chiron> frank23: do I have to download that?
<franz> How can I access my hard disks from kubuntu live ?
<Blissex> hussam: they are explained in 'man 5 modprobe'
<Blissex> franz: just mount them manually
<franz> Blissex: they are not seen from konqueror. I dunno how kubuntu names them
<Blissex> franz: have a look at the '/etc/fstab' file.
<franz> sure, thanks Blissex 
<Blissex> franz: and I doubt very much that they get automatically, you need to mount them manually.
<Blissex> franz: at worst, open a Konsole, do 'sudo bash', and then 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' or similar and then 'mount /dev/hda /mnt/hda' or similar
<wie> hya everybody i want to ask how can i insatll gcc with kubuntu
<hussam> Blissex: I already read 'man 5 modprobe.conf"
<Chiron> does anyone here know how to set up a wireless connection in Kubuntu?
<Chiron> I can't seem to find a guide online
<libben> whats the diffrence by installing by ./configure and make make install comparing it to a deb file?
<libben> deb file is the windows exe. but whats the ./configure and all that compared to?
<hussam> actually deb is like a windows .msi 
<frank23> Chiron: yes you have to get network-manager with adpet
<frank23> Chiron: yes you have to get network-manager with adept
<libben> im into installing kbear. but its not updated in the repos and i know i can install it by ./configure and make and make install.. but ive never made this step. and i wanna know what can go wrong. do i need to change any paths for kubuntu? cause of its hierchay
<SillyCone> how come gaim systray icon is transparent, but it still has a white square around it in KDE?
<Chiron> SillyCone: it isn't transparent
<apokryphos> libben: no equivalent on Windows; that's compiling from source
<SillyCone> Chiron, if I open it in GAIM, it is
<franz> Blissex: Itried as suggested but hda is not in fstab or mtab
<Chiron> SillyCone: the color around the gaim icon is a whitish hue
<apokryphos> libben: why do you want to use Kbear? What's wrong with Konqueror?
<frank23> Chiron: are you using a wired connection on ubuntu right now?
<Chiron> SillyCone: as is the taskbar
<Chiron> frank23: no, I'm on my Windows desktop
<libben> apokryphos: konq is a ftp also?
<Blissex> franz: then you really have to do it manually using the commands above.
<SillyCone> Chiron, I mean GIMP, if I open it in GIMP it is transparent
<apokryphos> libben: indeed
<libben> is it ssl and some sort of stuff ?
<apokryphos> libben: ftp://username@domainname.com
<Chiron> SillyCone: if you look on the gaim website, they tell you it's some bug in KDE
<franz> i did it manually Blissex!
<SillyCone> Chiron, so, there's no way to change it?
<Chiron> well
<Chiron> I make my taskbar the same color
<wie> ehm guys how can i install the compilor in kubuntu 
<Chiron> because I light a lighter taskbar than the default
<Chiron> if you do some fancy stuff in the gimp
<Chiron> taskbar textures
<Chiron> you can really make it hard to tell apart
<Chiron> just play around with the gradient tool
<Chiron> SillyCone: I actually got it working one time on Hoary by accident
<Chiron> SillyCone: I compiled it one day and it worked
<libben> apokryphos: im sure its good ... but its not the same as a ftp client
<SillyCone> ok, I never used gimp before, just photoshop
<libben> its like using IE for all ur ftp'ing also
<Chiron> libben: KBear isn't a very good FTP client
<SillyCone> but I'll see what I can do
<apokryphos> libben: no, it's not. It *is* an FTP client
<libben> Chiron: its not ?
<Chiron> libben: no, I used to use it
<Chiron> libben: I use an ftp client called Kasablanca now
<libben> it seems its the answer to flashfxp on windows
<Chiron> libben: there are plenty of FTP clients to choose from, they're not difficult to make using QT
<Chiron> apokryphos: you seem to know a lot of stuff, do you think you could help me with my wireless?
<Chiron> apokryphos: I just put Breezy on this morning
<apokryphos> Chiron: nope, sorry
<libben> my problem is ive tried diffrent ftp clients when i was on gnome like 5 months ago. and i could not login to my friends ftp with none of em, cause my friend has ssl i think. thinking of using flashfxp with wine to just be able to use his ftpserver
<Chiron> damn
<Chiron> libben: Wine and Cedega can't use the network
<Chiron> libben: most FTP clients support SSL
<_manveru> there was a really good ftp/sftp-client...
<_manveru> had even a nice interface
<Chiron> libben: try Kasablanca, it's all QTized
<libben> ive tried it 6 months ago and it dident work then =(
<Chiron> http://kasablanca.berlios.de/
<LostFan84> hi
<Chiron> someone has to be able to help me with the wireless
<frank> Chiron: still there?
<Chiron> it's detecting the network, and connected to it
<Chiron> frank: yeah
<frank> Chiron: you can connect?
<Chiron> frank: it connects, but I can't get it to work
<Chiron> ath0: IEEE 802.11g wireless card
<libben> hmm
<Chiron> connected to ESSID: Chiron
<libben> Chiron: no kasablanca in the repos
<frank> I just tried setting mine up with the system setting network module and failed
<Chiron> I can't be far off
<Kibou> how can I stop konqueror from popping up when i load a cd?
<Chiron> frank: well I can't exactly get packages on that computer
<frank> Chiron: this is why I use gnome-system-tools
<_manveru> ah, the client i was talking of was gftp, maybe not a good choice
<Chiron> frank: there has to be a better way
<Chiron> _manveru: gftp is okay, I'm not sure whether it works with the GTK-QT engine
<_manveru> it's on gtk
<Chiron> _manveru: I always prefer native QT applications
<libben> so whats the diffrence between using a deb and make make install? 
<_manveru> yeah, i know
<_manveru> me too
<_manveru> but i had to drop kbear, it was too unstable
<libben> cause a deb is fixed for debian, but ubuntu use another hierachy ?
<Chiron> _manveru: which is why I suggested Kasablanca
<frank> Chiron: take a look in bugzilla about wireless configuration in kubuntu: you're not the only one having problems. I just am not sure exaclty how to fix it
<Chiron> frank: well can't I use the CLI to configure it?
<_manveru> Chiron: i never tried or heard Kasablanca, i think i will give it a try, but in the meanwhile i use konqueror
<frank> Chiron: yes you can but I don't know how exaclty
<Chiron> frank: I mean, it's connected
<libben> so if i use a ./configure instead of a deb, wouldent it get some wrong paths?
<Chiron> libben: no, compiling is great
<frank> Chiron edit   /etc/network/interfaces
<Chiron> libben: especially if the app was build for KDE
<LostFan84> :)
<libben> as kasablanca is, hence the K in the name =)
<libben> Chiron: well, yes for kde, but kde is on more then just debian systems
<frank> Chiron: I can show you my interfaces file if you want an example..
<Chiron> frank: okay, pastebin?
<_manveru> libben: to compile, you have to get all the dependencies - means a lot of work... and it is not that easy to upgrade or remove...
<_manveru> libben: if you want to compile your stuff, use gentoo :)
<Chiron> _manveru: compiling is awesome, what are you talking about?
<frank> libben: compiling is ok if the program you want is not in the ubuntu repositories
<_manveru> *duck*
<Chiron> _manveru: just use checkinstall, not make install
<Chiron> I laugh at the people who use make install
<_manveru> what does checkinstall do?
<libben> so instead of make install, checkinstall
<Chiron> automagically creates a .deb packages from source and installs it
<Chiron> *package
<Chiron> libben: sudo checkinstall
<_manveru> without me requireing to make a deb-spec?
<frank> yeah I use checkinstall to: it works great
<Chiron> libben: you have to get the checkinstall package first
<frank> Chiron: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402315
<frank> Chiron: I have a static IP and  no encryption
<_david> Anyone got a moment to help me with a seemingly simple question?
<_manveru> just ask
<_david> I ran Adept Updater two days ago and got a bunch of upgrades.  Also, my clock changed...
<_david> It says the time, the day of the week then "New York"
<_david> I want it to say, the time, day of week and the date
<Chiron> frank: I need to use DHCP though
<frank> _david: right click clock->Show time zone->local timezone
<timlinux> _david: just middle click the clock
<timlinux> it will cycle through your configured time zones
<_david> The middle clicking worked
<_david> Thanks!
<Chiron> frank: do I have to reset something?
<_david> One problem down, a few more to go :-P
<_david> Thanks a lot though!
<LostFan84> #music
<qatsi> ahhh, finally Warcraft is installin under Wine....:D
<wie> guys i want to compile a program and i get some output c compiler cannot create executable
<Chiron> Wine? lol
<wie> how can i solve this problem 
<qatsi> chimaera:  why lol? :p
<Chiron> wie: do you have build-essential?
<wie> dunno 
<timlinux> wie: how long is a piece of string? you will need to give a _lot_ more detail than that
<Chiron> wie: well I would look if I were you
<wie> Chiron, wat are the build essential 
<Chiron> find a package called "build-essential"
<frank> Chiron: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402325
<frank> Chiron: with dhcp
<Chiron> frank: okay, thanks
<Chiron> frank: how do I apply the settings?
<_david> Okay, here is another one... anyone here have AMD64 with Kubuntu? Does your cool'n'quiet work?
<Chiron> frank: should I just restart?
<wie> thanbks now its building 
<wie> thanks Chiron 
<Chiron> wie: no problem
<wie> lol 
<LostFan84> Chiron: hi
<Chiron> LostFan84: hello
<wie> Chiron, do you know what x includes are
<Chiron> wie: I know what includes are
<frank> wie:   xlibs-dev  probably
<Chiron> frank: I just restarted my computer
<Chiron> frank: we'll see if it works
<Chiron> frank: always feel stupid when I restart linux, like I'm defeating the purpose of the whole thing
<frank> Chiron: to restart networking, do sudo /etc/init.d/networking  restart
<Chiron> frank: okay, I'll remember that for future reference
<frank> Chiron: only kernel changes require restarts. everything else is just ignorance ;-)
<Chiron> YES!
<Chiron> w00t!!!!!!
<frank> Chiron: it works?
<Chiron> frank: yeah, I once knew this crazy Linux guy
<LostFan84> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<Chiron> frank: who refused to restart his computer
<Tm_T> !cs
<ubotu> Tm_T: I haven't a clue
<Chiron> frank: because he thought he wouldn't be any better than the Windows people
<Tm_T> ok, what's cs
<Chiron> frank: yeah, it works
<LostFan84> !uptime
<kinfo> [uptime]  - [total]  119d 4h 12m 37s - [eu.freenode.net]  3d 21h 50m 33s - in a total of 21 connections
<james13> Can you help with sound and Beezy?
<Tm_T> LostFan84: tell me, what's the point of that bot?
<frank> Chiron: kubuntu really suffers from those systemsettings problems. Apparently, the fault lies with KDE
<LostFan84> Tm_T: It tells you how long it's been up.
<Tm_T> LostFan84: I mean whole point of that bot?
<Tm_T> being here
<LostFan84> Tm_T: For help?
<Tm_T> is it useful for us?
<LostFan84> Tm_T: Sometimes
<Tm_T> how
<LostFan84> Tm_T: Sometimes it's an a$$
<james13> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<LostFan84> !topten
<ubotu> LostFan84: I haven't a clue
<kinfo> Top ten learners: 1. uniq [20] , 2. seth_k [4] , 
<Tm_T> can't see anything useful
<LostFan84> see what i mean
<frank> LostFan84: I don't think non-silent bots are allowed here
<Chiron> frank: yeah, but it's a great idea
<Chiron> frank: super integrated, easy to use
<Tm_T> LostFan84: how it's useful to me?
<LostFan84> frank: They don't bother me
<Chiron> frank: they're probably gonna have it working by 3.5, which is almost out
<Tm_T> please explain
<LostFan84> Tm_T: I dunno....it's simply a matter of opinion
<Tm_T> ...
<Tm_T> seems to me it's just annoying bot
<Tm_T> its my opinion as long as there's no good explanation
<frank> Chiron: that's true but it still sucks for people who won't think of upgrading to 3.5 or just want to stick with the stable version
<Chiron> frank: that's what is so good about all of this integrated upgrading
<Chiron> frank: all people will have to do is add a repository
<Chiron> frank: and click upgrade
<frank> Chiron: yeah, apt is great
<libben> so know what ?
<Chiron> frank: it's beautiful
<libben> ive tar -xvvf my kasablanca gzipped file
<Chiron> frank: so what was that gnome wireless manager package?
<libben> i should not use ./configure and make?
<frank> Chiron: gnome-system-tools
<libben> so what do i type with checkinstall?
<Chiron> libben: sudo checkinstall
<frank> libben: you do  ./configure  then  make  then  checkinstall
<frank> libben: you do  ./configure  then  make  then  sudo checkinstall
<frank> Chiron: and there is also  network-manager  but I never used it
<frank> ... ignorance is bliss
<Chiron> frank: I wonder why my link quality is so low on my wireless
<Chiron> frank: I'm right next to the router
<_david> Anyone here know much about Kernels?
<libben> frank: dont i need -d on checkinstall also
<libben> -d == building debian package
<frank> Chiron: are you running kwifiwireless?
<frank> Chiron: are you running kwifimanager  sorry
<Chiron> kwifiwireless?
<_david> How do I install a more up-to-date linux kernel?
<Chiron> frank: what is that?
<frank> libben: um without -d,   checkinstall  builds the .deb and installs it automatically
<Chiron> frank: I just have the Wireless Manager Applet for the Kicker running
<raphink> _david: apt-cache search linux-image
<frank> Internet->Kwifimanager
<raphink> _david: then choose the kernel that fits your needs the best
<raphink> depending on your proc
<Chiron> how do I restart kdm?
<timlinux> can anyone recommend a good 'known to work' pci wireless adapter for use in kubuntu breezy?
<raphink> Chiron: sudo killall kdm && sudo kdm &
<Chiron> frank: it says "ULTIMATE - Signal Strength: 60"
<Blissex> timlinux: not so easy... Look at RAlink based ones, there are a few 11b ones.
<Chiron> raphink: do I have to exit KDE first?
<frank> Chiron: that's good
<timlinux> Blissex: thanks
<raphink> Chiron: if you don't exit KDE, it will do it for you ;)
<raphink> by force
<raphink> lol
<Blissex> timlinux: note that I said '11b', the driver for the RAlink 54g ones is not quite there yet.
<frank> Chiron: the wireless applet says my connection is bad too but it's because the max it thinks I can reach is not possible
<raphink> so it's better if you exit it cleanly first
<raphink> _david: got your kernel?
<Chiron> frank: the wireless meter for my card in Windows is really messed up
<Chiron> frank: It'll say I have an excellent connection until I go too far and it drops
<Chiron> frank: fortunately it doesn't drop unless I leave my property
<Chiron> up the street
<libben> when i type man checkinstall
<libben> it tells me -D builds deb file
<frank> Chiron: ;-)
<Chiron> libben: stop being dumb
<Chiron> libben: sudo checkinstall
<frank> libben: I run checkinstall  with no options all the time
<Chiron> libben: do you know how many times I've compiled programs like that?
<_david> I think I found a repeatable crash in OOo, can anyone else please verify? I'm running OOo 2.0
<libben> Chiron: im not asking in a dumb way. it just i looked thru the man page before i do it.
<libben> and it states -D
<timlinux> Blissex: b should be fine for net access over a cable modem
<libben> but im sure if u just use as it intended too,. it builds debs
<libben> after all, checkinstall is made for debs
<wie> Chiron, in wich package are the qt liberies and header files and how can i find out myself 
<frank> _david: sure if it doesn't take too much time
<libben> and has options for rpm and another package
<_mars> !tell _mars about repositories
<_david> frank: it's easy
<_mars> can someone ask for repositories form me ? :] 
<Chiron> wie: if you use KDevelop the QT library is statically compiled in
<_david> One sec, let me restart OOo again :-P
<frank> wie what are you trying to compile?
<wie> ksmoothdock 
<wie> frank, ksmoothdock 
<_david> Okay, frank, ready? Open OOo writer, at the bottom of the screen, it says "100% - INSRT - STD - HYP"
<_david> Click on "STD" a bunch of times
<libben> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<wie> libben install the build-essentiels
<libben> $PATH
<libben> bash: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<libben> ok
<frank> _david: ok
<wie> just heard it mysel :)
<_david> Did that crash it?
<_mars> Ask ubotu about respositories for me please
<frank> _david: how many time?
<_david> 5 or 6
<frank> I must have clicked 50 times
<_david> Okay, strange
<_david> SO why does mine hang ?
<Chiron> does Linux not have a sleep mode?
<qatsi> hello !...does anybody knows how to install Warcraft III Frozen throne and make it work under wine ?
<_david> repeatedly
<Chiron> qatsi: you don't use wine
<qatsi> Chiron: i cant install Cedega :S
<Chiron> qatsi: you have to use Cedega
<wie> david build-essential
<Chiron> qatsi: why can't you install Cedega?
<wie> david, i wrote it wrong
<_david> build-essential?
<wie> yes 
<_david> What about it?
<qatsi> Chiron: i have errors while executing the sh file...specifically in the make section
<wie> sorry that was meant for libbeb 
<frank> wie: to get kde build-dependancies, try   sudo apt-get build-dep kuser
<_david> Ah, okay :-P
<_david> Frank what arc are you using?
<frank> wie: you need to have the deb-src repos enabled for that
<frank> _david: 386
<libben> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<libben> the last line in ./configure
<_david> Okay, I'm on the AMD64 - let me restart and see if it keeps doing it
<zyn> did you install xlibs-dev?
<_david> brbv
<Blissex> timlinux: if you just require 11b, then  use an USB stick.
<frank> libben: did you install libx11-dev ?
<wie> libben xlib-dev
<libben> apparntly not
<wie> libben xlibs-dev
<libben> why doesnt anything says this?
<wie> dunno 
<qatsi> Chiron: ?
<wie> libben you have a fresh install like i do 
<Blissex> timlinux: I have got a ZyDAS 1201 11b USB stick and it works pretty well,.
<_mars> Where can i find respo for breezy?
<frank> libben: every time ./configure complains about includes or headers, you need some -dev package
<wie> and you need a lot of software and liberies and header files to be installed 
<libben> wow
<libben> it had som deps that one 
<Blissex> timlinux: ah BTW, I misremembered the RAlink 2500 54g based driver works well, it is the ZyDAS 54g one that is not quite finished.
<Chiron> qatsi: what?
<Chiron> they have packages
<LeeJunFan> Man, this automounting sh1t is pissing me off. What is mounting my usb HD against the wishes of my fstab config?
<qatsi> Chiron: im trying to install Cedega once more...but ive tried without luck :S
<qatsi> cvs
<Chiron> qatsi: PM
<libben> do i really wanna have this much deps =)
<libben> getting the feeling of bloated system
<wie> what do you get libben 
<frank> libben: those are not programs, just files
<qatsi> Chiron: wait, i have to log in to send personal messages
<Chiron> qatsi: are you sure?
<Chiron> qatsi: I'm not logged in
<frank> you need to be registered yeah
<qatsi> Chiron: well it says that PM are only for registered
<frank> Chiron: if you make a new channel, qatsi can join it too
<_mars> Ehh
<_mars> I asked you to write !tell _mars about repositories pleade
<Chiron> qatsi: did you get my PM this time?
<qatsi> ok...ill make a channel called #chiron, join please Chiron :)
<qatsi> yep.........
<Chiron> well, why don't you respond?
<Chiron> just msg nickserv register password
<libben> http://pastebin.com/402361
<libben> now what
<qatsi> Chiron: uhmm, wait a se
<qatsi> c
<libben> Chiron: ^^
<libben> wie: what do i need more?
<libben> http://pastebin.com/402361
#kubuntu 2005-10-28
<dragonkh> hello
<dragonkh> I just upgraded to breezy and found that the kernel has an older version of nvidia than the defualt hoary kernel 
<Chiron> libben: install QT
<dragonkh> so I had to build 7667 nvidia rather than using my current 7676 
<dragonkh> is that weird?
<Chiron> ?
<humbolt> does anybody know about spamassassin and if it works kmail (without being installed on a smtp or pop?)
<dragonkh> humbolt yeah it does 
<Firetech> dragonkh: 7676 wasn't in hoary afaik..
<qatsi> i cant seem to register
<qatsi> i do /msg nickserv register password, but i cant PM Chiron :s
<dragonkh> Firetech - it was in my kernel - and afaik I was using defualt hoary kernel 
<dragonkh> Firetech - unless I upgraded 
<dragonkh> but I dont recall
<Firetech> dragonkh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/nvidia-glx
<Chiron> qatsi: just go into the channel #chiron then
<Firetech> hoary had 7174
<dragonkh> I was using kernel 2.6.10.5
<dragonkh> and I ahd to build 7676 for that 
<humbolt> dragonkh: what packages do i need? do I have to configure spamassassin rules or does it use some kind of public black lists and some AI to find out what is spam by itself?
<Chiron> libben: let me try and build + install Kasablanca on my fresh Breezy install
<LeeJunFan> I don't know what's more annoying about 5.10, having my HD's mount when I don't want them too or having KDE open 7 windows on my desktop. :(
<Chiron> libben: just use the debian package they have on their website
<humbolt> LeeJunFan: Yes, I find that anoying to! There must be a way, to turn that off!
<Chiron> libben: oh, it doesn't work
<qatsi> Chiron: im 3333chiron
<dragonkh> humbolt - you need to follow one of the tutorials as its a little hard to explain 
<qatsi> Chiron: sorry, #chiron
<dragonkh> humbolt - let me see if I have the one I used
<humbolt> At least the window opening. I do not bother about the mounting, in fact, that's what I want
<LeeJunFan> humbolt: I hope so, I've been fighting it for the last few hours. And even though I have noauto in fstab entries they still get mounted, ignoring all my mount options.
<LeeJunFan> humbolt: I wouldn't mind the automounting too much if it would at least use my uid= and mask options.
<LeeJunFan> humbolt: but the windows definately have to go - especially when they sometimes seem to open before the mounting is done and open to non existing dirs.
<Firetech> dragonkh: so you built the nvidia driver yourself?
<humbolt> Does anybody know why kde so often does not perform my shutdown/logout request? And why since breezy I get a message, that something can not talk to klauncher on shutdown. this shows up, after the screen was already blanked!
<dragonkh> Firetech - I got the drivers from the nvidia site and ran the installer
<dragonkh> Firetech - but just now after ug to breezy - I was told I had an x module with a different version to the kernel 
<mars> What schould i write in apt-get to downloat qt 3 ?
<dragonkh> so I had ot build a 7667 to make it work 
<dragonkh> anyway - nevermind 
<dragonkh> Why when I boot up now does it hang after checking battery ?
<mars> !tell mars about respo
<mars> Can someone write it for me?
<kairu0> hey all
<humbolt> Does anybody get some wired stuff on KDE logout with breezy?
<Firetech> dragonkh: yeah. the nvidia-installer installed that module. Unninstall the driver installed by the nvidia-installer (add --uninstall after the command) then install nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules for your kernel
<dragonkh> humbolt - http://support.real-time.com/open-source/spamassassin/kmail.html
<Firetech> dragonkh: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-386 for example
<dragonkh> Firetech - you talkig anout why it hangs onm boot ?
<dragonkh> Firetech - or my nvidia ?
<Firetech> dragonkh: no, the module version error
<dragonkh> Firetech - I fixed that by installing the older version 
<Firetech> (k)ubuntu has a prebuilt version of the nvidia driver, you should use that instead of installing your own one...
<dragonkh> Firetech - oh I see
<dragonkh> Firetech - well the how to on the ubuntu forum says to dl and install the official one
<dragonkh> Firetech - anyhow it works - so its fine with me 
<Firetech> there's a how to on how to do that, it doesn't tell you TO do so.
<dragonkh> Firetech - I just want to make it boot now
<Firetech> yeye :P
<dragonkh> why wont the damn thing boot 
<dragonkh> is it a bug ?
<dragonkh> in my config perhaps ?
<dragonkh> the other machine booted breezy no problem 
<dragonkh> this one hangs on boot
<dragonkh> and I ahve to manually startx
<dragonkh> you know I just searched the forums and found several postings with my symptoms -  they say - I u/g to breezy - it hangs on boot and the nvidia drivers dont work - im going back to hoary - hahahha !!
<kairu0> i'm thinking about moving to kde because xfce hasnt been updated since may
<_mars> !tell mars respo
<dragonkh> !tell dragonkh respo
<dragonkh> what ?
<_mars> dragonkh: write please !tell _mars about repositories
<dragonkh> !tell _mars about repositories
<_mars> Thanks
<dragonkh> np 
<zyn> hmmm
<JustinS> g'day all . how would KUbuntu be as a web/ftp/samba/nfs server?
* JustinS I'm leaving Gentoo behind because of the time it takes to compile everything ..
<_manveru> JustinS: i have kubuntu in use as samba, ftp and web-server atm
<_manveru> but i don't think you would use it on a large scale
<JustinS> It'll be running about 5-10 websites .. all family sites, nothing big ..
<_manveru> why do you want kde on a server?
<JustinS> _manveru: Not really but it's not a big deal either way ..
<JustinS> I had kde on it with Gentoo this last go around .. (MySQL got a serious upgrade and messed a LOT of things up so I'm moving on).
<JustinS> I see a server method on the kubuntu disc .. minimal .. 
<_manveru> well, if you want to host some page, i don't think it will be any problem
<_manveru> exactly
<zyn> the ubuntu team did release ubuntu server
<_manveru> that's the one without X11
<_manveru> he says he wants kubuntu :)
<JustinS> I like the ability to use X if I want to though .. I'm not good enough in cli to go totally with out I think ..
<zyn> so install kubuntu, and then apt-get install ubuntu-server or some voodoo like that
<JustinS> That'll work .. 
<zyn> or install ubuntu server, and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop...
<zyn> whatever stirs your kool-aid
<_mars> !tell _mars about qt
<zyn> :)
<zyn> _mars: Qt rocks :)
<_manveru> http://lwn.net/Articles/156309/
<_mars> I need it to deco
<_mars> and i need to find lib i have to downlads
<JustinS> The nice thing is it's an old box so "everything" should work right off .. I hope .. (Needs  a bios flash though)
<zyn> deco?
<_mars> window decoration
<_mars> i was using crystal in hoary
<_mars> but it doesent work in breezy
<zyn> ahh... need to rebuild it probably
<_mars> I wrote to author
<_mars> He said that he is not going to help me
<zyn> :/
<kairu0> what are the serious bugs in 3.5 beta 2?
<_mars> And KDE crashed completly :)
<_mars> zyn write !tell _mars about qt 
<_mars> please
<hussam> I installed dazuko kernel module but it won't load unless I load it before "capability" kernel module. How do I do that?
<zyn> ?
<_mars> write !tell _mars about qt
<_mars> i cant write it i myself i need to register
<zyn> !tell _mars about qt
<_mars> ok thanks
<zyn> np
<Chiron> what is the package for KDE headers?
<qatsi> uhmm, how do i install a tgz file ?
* zyn boots his freebsd machien
<zyn> s,ien,ine,
<_mars> qatsi: tgz - you need to extract it :)
<qatsi> _mars: already extracted :D
<JustinS> does /usr/local get pretty big? I'm chopping up my hd's right now and have 1.5 gig available for .. something .. (already have /boot swap and /tmp ..)
* JustinS root will go on it's own hd in a moment ..
<dohtem> hey guys, xorg.conf stores my monitor settings and I can resue the file regardless of distro if my hardware remains the same correct?
<humbolt> I see kmail supports numerous spam filters which one is the best?
<zyn> dohtem: and provided all the font paths still work...
<siimo> kde 3.5 beta2 is out for kubuntu =)
<dohtem> zyn: ah, thanks
<Chiron> where is the file associations menu in the "system settings"
<Chiron> ?
<kairu0> any scim users?
<qatsi> i need to install a tgz file, how do i do that?...already extracted it, but dont know how...any help ?
<JustinS> qatsi: If it's extracted there should be a file in there that's either a configure.sh or .bin or something like that .. I'm not sure what you've got but google would have some answers, or the place you got the file ..
<qatsi> JustinS: thanx
<JustinS> Once in a while you don't have to fire up anything .. 
<libben> Chiron: no. i wanna build it. so i get the latest
<tenco> qatsi: look for a file called either INSTALL or README and read it
<JustinS> zyn: FreeBSD kicked me ass lastnight is it worth it to use the freesbie disc to install it? (It's older, but can't I get it all updated via ports?)
<qatsi> tenco: none of them is included
<zyn> justin: never tried freebsie... can't really say
<JustinS> zyn: the install for freebsd is just too messy (And I'm a Gentoo user normaly) .. 
<zyn> and i think it's wonderful :)
<zyn> use it for my main development machine at work
<JustinS> zyn: I think FreeBSD is wonderful too but man that install .. bounces around like a madhatter ..
<zyn> would have put it on this laptop, but the damn install cd wouldn't boot
<JustinS> aha .. I've got the Beta4 CD's around for 6.0 but since RC1 is out I'd rather go toss that on my server ..
<_mars_> Shit i downloaded window decoration and i cant run it ://
<Chiron> why I can't I use my laptop volume buttons to change the volume?
<libben> Chiron: no. i wanna build it. so i get the latest
<libben> why does it says error
<Chiron> no, it just doesn't do anything
<JustinS> Chiron: You'll have to research a little to see what it needs ..
<Chiron> libben: about the Kasablanca program
<Chiron> libben: you have to install a few dev files
<libben> i have
<libben> i installed build-essentials
<libben> and the xlib-dev
<libben> and that last one hade like 10-15 deps
<libben> so i should have it all
<libben> anyhow.. the last thing the ./configure says
<libben> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<libben> last line
<libben> extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;
<libben> configure: exit 1
<zyn> do you have a c++ compiler installed? :)
<duri> is KHotKeys part of the standard kubuntu build ?
<duri> I would like to add mouse gestures to Konqueror
<dohtem> whats the command to take screenshots from the command line?
<Chiron> libben: it works for me
<Chiron> libben: did you get kdelibs-dev package?
<Benavent> hola buenas
<Chiron> I broke Ksysguard
<Benavent> quiero instalar kubuntu en mi portatil
<Chiron> has anyone else had the same problem when upgrading?
<Benavent> pero mientras carga la instalacin se queda la pantalla en negro i no se ve na
<Benavent> alguien puede decirme a que se debe?
<Chiron> Benavent: la pantalla es negro?
<Chiron> Benavent: no dice nada en la pantalla?
<duri> dohtem: /usr/bin/ksnapshot --help-all | more
<Benavent> si, no muestra nada
<dohtem> thnaks duri 
<dohtem> thanks*
<Benavent> empieza a cargar pero se fastidia
<Chiron> Benavent: hmm, no se que pasa
<Benavent> juer
<Benavent> weno
<Benavent> es raro la verdad
<Chiron> Benavent: no puedo hacer much sin un error
<Benavent> nunca me habia pasado
<Chiron> *mucho
<Benavent> podria ser algun problema de incompatibilidad?
<Benavent> dice algo antes de quedarse en negro pero no me da tiempo a leeer
<_mars_> mamma mia :] 
<Benavent> me ha parecido ver algo de buffer
<Chiron> Benavent: que esta haciendo el instalador antes de la pantalla negra?
<zyn> hmm
<Benavent> pera que te digo lo que carga
<Chiron> Benavent: tienes que disculpar mi Espanol, hace casi 4 anos sin escribir en esta lenguaje
<Benavent> jejeje
<Benavent> no pasa nada
<Benavent> ;)
<Benavent> gracias por la ayuda ;)
<Chiron> de nada
<Benavent> meto el cd i me sale la pantalla de kubuntu
<Benavent> i cuando le doi a enter emipeza a cargar vmlinuz
<Benavent> initr.gz
<Benavent> i empiezan a salir un monton de letras
<Chiron> I have some broken package-ness that I can't seem to fix with apt, is there some command I can use to autofix packages?
<Benavent> i de golpe i porrazo se queda parao i la pantalla negra
<Chiron> Benavent: oh ok
<Chiron> Benavent: eso es antes del installador
<Benavent> ok
<Benavent> se te ocurre algo?
<Chiron> Benavent: el installador use una programma que se llama "Ncurses"
<endo6O2> hello
<Chiron> Benavent: quizas tiene la problem de incompatibilidad
<Chiron> hi
<Benavent> asin poca cosa puedo hacer
<endo6O2> anyone get this when inserting USB The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<endo6O2> ?
<Chiron> Benavent: no hay mucho que puedes hacer
<Chiron> Benavent: es la computadora nueva?
<Benavent> tiene 1 ao i medio
<Benavent> es un ordenador portatil
<Benavent> no es muy viejo
<Chiron> vives en los Estados Unidos o en Mexico?
<Benavent> en espaa
<Chiron> Benavent: ok
<Benavent> ahora he probado con la distribucion de fedora
<Benavent> i tambien se cuelga
<Chiron> Benavent: y no tenias problema con otras computadoras cuando tratabas de installar Kubuntu?
<Benavent> no
<Benavent> se instalo bien
<elementarmy> how do you bind keys
<Chiron> Benavent: hmm, no esta much que puedo hacer sin error, pero my adivinacion es que no es compatible con ese computadora
<Chiron> *mucho
<Benavent> gracias de todos modos ;)
<duri> elementarmy: try reading this one ... http://www.linux-magazine.com/issue/50/KHotkeys.pdf ... I was just reading about hotkeys and mouse gestures
<Benavent> un saludo a todo el mundo
<Chiron> de nada
<Chiron> buena suerte
<Chiron> heh
<billytwowilly> so did someone change where amarok looks for the ipod without telling anyone?
<billytwowilly> amarok can't find my ipod mini mounted on /mnt/ipod
<libben> Chiron: just read what u wrote. and no. i havent. but i have installed xlibs-dev. should i keep it or uninstall it?
<Chiron> keep it
<Chiron> does anyone know how to make the laptop volume keys work in linux?
<kairu0> Chiron, what is your laptop?
<Chiron> Inspiron 1100
<Chiron> Dell
<kairu0> okay dunno i have sony
<Chiron> well how did you do it on there?
<kairu0> but there should be a special kde component for laptop keys in your setup
<Chiron> where's that?
<kairu0> in the kde control panel
<LeeJunFan> humbolt: ivman - that's the fscker thats automounting your stuff, and it's in /usr/bin/startkde
<Chiron> I still have this broken package problem
<Chiron> I can't fix it
<djperegrine> Can I/ SHould  I add debian repostories ?
<fatejudger> djperegrine: why not
<endo6O2> has anyone installed moodin before?
<djperegrine> I dunno
<hettar> yeah
<hettar> moddin is pretty good
<hettar> err moodin even
<elementarmy> does anyone run 3d desktop?
<_brady> I have a strange networking problem:  dns queries seemed extra slow.  Basically it willtake no less than 5 seconds to get an answer to a DNS query.  Ethereal shows the dns query at 0 seconds, then 4.9999 seconds later an arp query is set for the primary nameserver in resolv.conf
<_brady> I only have one network adapter active
<_brady> I don't run a 3d desktop, but always wanted to check one out
<djperegrine> how do I get it so it doesn't try to update ubutunu packages with debian packages?
<Topslakr> is there good way to have kubuntu update the kde menus?
<endo6O2> hello
<pwn3r_> hi
<libben> Chiron: should i hit yes on the checkinstall  when it asks about documentation?
<libben> it tells me that it couldent find docs. and tells me it can create a default set of package docs
<libben> Chiron: i installed the homemade deb, but its not showing in the kmenu
<libben> pwn3r_: 
<libben> or someone
<libben> i just made a deb with checkinstall. kasablanca it was.
<libben> and now i installed it. and it wont show up
<libben> even in terminal it wont show up when i start typing kasablanca
<libben> its installed thou when i dpkg -l | grep kasablanca
<pwn3r_> sorry libben, sounds strange to me.
<pwn3r_> can you find the executable at all?
<pwn3r_> in /usr/bin or whereevr it should be?
<othernoob> is there a good graphical dvd-authoring program in the repos?
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone answer a question about a difference between Knoppix and Kubuntu?
<pax> kasablanca! whatta clever name for KDE app!
<libben> nope
<libben> but oooh
<pwn3r_> Sonny_Wertzik, ask your question and you will find out :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok
<libben> i also deleted the folder where i did the sudo checkinstall and then moved the deb out 
<Sonny_Wertzik> in knoppix when you hover over the icons on the panel they swell up...can this be set in kubuntu?
<libben> but that shouldent matter
<pwn3r_> that is a good question, i would like to know that too
<Sonny_Wertzik> pwn3r_, u know what i mean right?
<pax> what's special about kasablanca, kbear is no good?
<libben> how do i uninstall?
<pwn3r_> Sonny_Wertzik, yea i think do, it is probly a KDE option
<pax> I never used any ftp app with kde other than konqueror btw
<Sonny_Wertzik> pwn3r_, ya i cant find it hehehe
<pwn3r_> libben, do you still have the deb file?
<libben> http://pastebin.com/402487
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyyone know the answer to tht one?
<libben> pwn3r_: yeah i still have it. did a comlete removal in synaptic.
<libben> and installed it again
<libben> but the same as in url
<libben> i install it, type kasablanca. and it wont pop
<endo6O2> how do i get the process window?
<pwn3r_> libben, are you sure that is the name to run it?
<pwn3r_> where can i get this deb?
<libben> well nothing with kas has popped when i hit tab several times
<libben> from me? =) i just compiled it
<libben> and did it with checkinstall
<pwn3r_> oh maybe it is in /usr/local/bin instead of /usr/bin ? :)
<pwn3r_> just an idea
<libben> nope, only quake3 in there
<libben> can it be called kasbar?
<fatejudger> can somebody paste their ksysguard.list file on pastebin for me?
<fatejudger> somehow mine got messed up
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know if mscorefonts can be installed  from breezy repos ?
<pax> libben, what kde ver are you using?
<Sonny_Wertzik> pax, me?
<libben> 343
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh sorry
<pax> did it comaplian about kdelibs4 when installing?
<libben> what u mean, compiling or installing ? http://pastebin.com/402487
<libben> thats my installing
<libben> what to type to clear the apt-cache ?
<libben> so i dont install the same old deb again?
<libben> gonna rebuild it
<libben> apt-cache clear?
<crimsun> autoclean
<crimsun> clean if you want to purge it of all debs
<crimsun> apt-get autoclean
<libben> i just wanna wipe the cache location,... so it really uses the new one
<crimsun> apt-get clean
<libben> whats the diffrence in autoclean?
<crimsun> autoclean keeps the version currently installed
<libben> aaah
<libben> ok
<libben> sez some warnings when doing make
<libben> but in the end it says all ok
<libben> and that i should go on with make install
<libben> but i do checkinstall with sudo
<fatejudger> for some reason Konq won't show "media:/"
<fatejudger> the stuff in there
<unsurreal> is anything mounted?
<unsurreal> cd in drive?
<unsurreal> floppy in drive?
<libben> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/402501
<libben> thats what happends when im all done
<libben> and when i try to type kasablanca
<libben> nothing happends
<libben> maybe i should redownload the source?
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> you should make a proper Ubuntu package for it
<libben> i was told to use checkinstall by some dudes in here =)
<libben> so whats the proper ubuntu package then?
<crimsun> make one
<crimsun> see wiki/DeveloperResources
<libben> ill look into it then, but why wont i find a kasablanca in the system?
<libben> where is it executable?
<crimsun> checkinstall probably dumps it into /usr/
<libben> i can see it in usr/local/bin or in /usr/bin
<crimsun> /usr/bin/  rather
<libben> what do i type for updating the db ? so i can locate the xecutable
<crimsun> just do a directory listing (ls) of /usr/bin/
<libben> ive made that
<libben> and its not there
<libben> so i wanna hunt the executable down from the updated db
<crimsun> then dpkg-deb -c foo.deb
<libben> i know where my deb file is
<libben> i mean the executable that should lay in /usr/bin
<crimsun> I presume you know what the command I gave you does?
<crimsun> filter the output from dpkg-deb -c foo.deb for your executable
<crimsun> should be straight-forward
<libben> sorta. it list all things that has with it to do
<crimsun> it lists the paths of the contents
<libben> -rwxr-xr-x root/root    369056 2005-10-23 02:50:54 ./usr/local/kde/bin/kasablanca
<libben> i would say we have a winner =)
<libben> but thats not the righ locations 
<crimsun> reason one billion+three not to use checkinstall
<libben> k, but i was told it would make a deb for me so i could uninstall it with synaptic for example
<libben> that wouldent be possible with just make install?
<crimsun> correct
<crimsun> checkinstall is better than clobbering /usr/ blindly, yes
<crimsun> it's far from a proper Ubuntu package, though
<libben> but by doing it with make install i would do it correctly into the paths?
<crimsun> I have no idea; I haven't inspected kasablanca's Makefile
<libben> dpkg -r is purge?
<libben> or complete removal?
<libben> isnt that just teh same?
<crimsun> neither
<crimsun> it just removes the package
<crimsun> -P is purge, which is a complete removal
<libben> hmm so how do i type it ? 
<libben> sudo dpkg -P kasablance?
<libben> but its not seen in the system so it wont find it on that
<tsume> hey, curious what power settings software wise could be on. My screen goes ogg after 20 minutes and I must restart X because of the nvidia module. What could be a problem here?
<tsume> *off
<libben> crimsun: 
<libben> can i go on to just type make install again?
<libben> or do i need to do all the parts over again?
<libben> ./configure and make
<crimsun> tsume: the nvidia (binary-only) driver does not support suspend/hibernate properly; the nv (free) one does.
<libben> crimsun: why wouldent this pop  up into the Kmenu ? cause it was installed but just not in the path
<crimsun> libben: if you make install, you'll make it very difficult to remove the application
<libben> u mean i need to do it by hand =)
<tsume> crimsun: I'm _pretty_ sure I disabled it from power management. Where else could it be set?
<crimsun> libben: yes
<libben> likde looing in the output from dpkg -c debfile
<crimsun> tsume: you would need to disable dpms in xorg.conf
<crimsun> libben: no, that's checkinstall's paths
<crimsun> libben: which may or may not correspond at all to what the original Makefiles use
<libben> ok =)
<tsume> crimsun: I already took that out
<cyne> how do i make a backup copy of my dvd in kubuntu?
<crimsun> tsume: no, you must explicitly DISABLE it
<tsume> crimsun: oh.
<tsume> crimsun: *sigh* you would think it would not be abled by default :P
<crimsun> dinnertime.
<libben> cp /media/cdrom/* ~/home/dvdfoldernameheremaybe and just burn it on a new flyt
<tsume> crimsun: thanks
<cyne> libben:  i've used dvdbackup to get the files onto my hard disk, but they are too big for a dvd
<libben> then u need a shrinking program.
<libben> i have no idea, only used those on windows
<libben> like dvdshrink and dvddecrypter to remove the region codes and get it to iso format
<libben> crimsun: should i just try this instead?  Kasablanca-0.4.0.2 (Debian Linux): kasablanca_0.4.0.2-1_i386.deb
<libben> its on their hp. but how do i know if it has the proper setup?
<othernoob> is there a good graphical dvd-authoring program in the repos?
<apokryphos> libben: better to compile
<apokryphos> though I still don't see why you don't want Konqueror 8)
<libben> many reasons, 
<libben> =)
<apokryphos> like what?
<libben> i want app that is designed for its purpose, and to be honest, i use gwenview to look at pictures, and not konq
<libben> same thing with ftp
<libben> konq == IE in this case
<apokryphos> that's a bit of a silly stance
<apokryphos> for one, gwenview integrates into Konqueror
<apokryphos> and for another, it's simply silly to presuppose that it's not going to work as well because it integrates into Konqueror
<apokryphos> Konqueror is a file manager; using FTP is managing files
<apokryphos> and of course if you use an app that was solely made for FTP that in no possible way implies that it would be better; kind of a moot point :/
<libben> so why arent there a konqueror button in internet section that says ftp (konqueror) then and something like that
<apokryphos> so what if there isn't? How does that possibly imply that it isn't a good FTP client
<apokryphos> all the kde devs I know of use *only* Konqueror for ftp (or, a lot of them tend to use fish:// too)
<apokryphos> the ftp (konqueror) in Internet >, might well be a good idea; may suggest it
<libben> what do i need to type to get ftp konq up? 
<apokryphos> ftp://username@domainname.com
<apokryphos> it's a kioslave
<libben> it lacks.
<libben> it works
<libben> but it lacks
<apokryphos> lacks what?
<apokryphos> it supports pretty much all the things you'd want to do (and it does it in Konqueror -> big plus). Any chmodding, any file-moving, transferring between servers, file previews etc etc
<libben> like a button for disconnecting, dont wanna close the tab for that.
<libben> and it dont have multiple transfers it seems
<libben> maybe in two tabs and copy between them
<kkathman> evening all :)
<apokryphos> not entirely sure how an ftp connection session works; not sure why you'd care about disconnecting really. It's like leaving an ssh session open -- do you really care that you're connected?
<apokryphos> how does it not support multiple transfers exactly? Of course it does
<libben> yeah, i was just mistaking, but when i thought about it.. it should just be like copying between another tab
<apokryphos> and you can of course have split panes etc
<apokryphos> ftp, but with all the configurability of konqueror =)
<libben> if i click keep password
<libben> where will it keep it?
<apokryphos> depends on whether you're using kwallet or not
<libben> im not using it
<apokryphos> if you're not, it'd probably just keep it in the same way it'd keep any other things; some type of encryption
<kkathman> apokryphos: what about kbear for FTP? i used to use that a while back
<apokryphos> I used it when I very first started out (before knowing about Konqueror); it's pretty much development-dead. It's good as it has a few extra options IIRC, but quite simply they're not ones I'd use
<apokryphos> Konqueror suffices for all my FTP needs, certainly
<apokryphos> there's even sftp:// for the paranoid :D
<kkathman> yah I always was looking for one when I was doing my PHP development.. Quanta didnt have one built in :(
<apokryphos> but Quanta can appropriately save things if used through the ftp:// protocol, though, no?
<apokryphos> I'm sure Kate can; don't remember about Quanta+
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to use i8kutils?
<kkathman> apokryphos: When I used it under hoary it couldnt I dont think...its why I dropped it and went back to Dreamweaver MX 2004 on Windows
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get it working on my Inspiron
<apokryphos> kkathman: but wait, what do you mean that it didn't have the ftp built in? You do know you can use kioslaves in pretty much any kde app
<kkathman> apokryphos: maybe it was there and I just didnt perceive it
<apokryphos> kkathman: so i.e. you can File -> Open, then ftp://username@domain-name
<fatejudger> does anyone know of any way to get the volume buttons on my Dell Inspiron 1100 working?
<kkathman> apokryphos: well I didnt think you could with Quanta tho
<apokryphos> any proper KDE app, yes
<kkathman> apokryphos: hmmm.. Maybe I will try that...
<fatejudger> why does Linux and laptop have to be so incompatible...
<fatejudger> *laptops
<apokryphos> kkathman: yes, just tested; saving works perfectly with Quanta. As any kde app, after saving it syncs back with the server
<kkathman> so ok..I'm trying now... apokryphos ... just save locally that then file open ftp://username@foo.com  right?
<apokryphos> save locally?
<apokryphos> but yes, that is the thing to enter in Konqueror
<kkathman> seems like you'd also need ftp://username:password@foo.com
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> a dialogue will come up asking pass etc
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> kewl
<apokryphos> but anyhow, speaking of Quanta -- it is very nice ;-)
<fatejudger> is Quanta like Zend?
<apokryphos> I hear they have like 2 developers doing the workload of about 20 people or something :D
<kkathman> fatejudger: Quanta is more like a Dreamweaver Lite
<apokryphos> (hence it being so dang comprehenesive)
<kkathman> Zend is much more function rich...I have that also
<fatejudger> I need a Zend-like program
<apokryphos> dreamweaver is wysiwyg crap; yuck :D
<kkathman> apokryphos: I never wysiwyg with it, but used it because of the features it has for having the MySQL right there and other things
<endo6O2> hey what is the best IRC client to use for kubuntu?
<kkathman> Zend has that feature too...and they have a Linux version
<apokryphos> endo6O2: Konversation is good
<endo6O2> better than bitchx
<endo6O2> or mirc
<apokryphos> kkathman: haven't tried it out extensively ever, so I'm a little ignorant
<kkathman> apokryphos: when I call up a proggie...do I file open or save as and put that ftp in?
<fatejudger> for some reason "media:/" doesn't show anything
<apokryphos> mIRC; ergh -- so ugly
<fatejudger> no hard drives
<fatejudger> or cdrom drives
<kkathman> love mIRC tho apok, sorry :)
<pwn3r_> anyone know of an audio player that supports visualizations like milkdrop?
<apokryphos> kkathman: little confused; what do you mean?
<kkathman> apokryphos: so in Quanta I have a program up (PHP script)... now I want to save it on the webserver...do I file-open, or save-as ?
<tsume> telnet is good to IRC with
<apokryphos> kkathman: well, if you want to Save it then Save-as....
<kkathman> I want to save it on the webserver on the host's site
<apokryphos> then Save-as, sure
<kkathman> yanno... as if I saved it locally, then FTP'd it up to the web site
<kkathman> cuz that doesnt work with ftp on save as
<kkathman> it tries to save it on your local machine
<apokryphos> kkathman: you have a file opened locally in Quanta, right? 
<kkathman> correct
<apokryphos> kkathman: so then just Save-as, and in the Location bar hit: ftp://username@domainname.com  and hit <Enter>
<kkathman> I did....and it wasnt to save it to my local drive, not the website...it asks to overwrite the local file
<kkathman> wants
<apokryphos> kkathman: you must be pressing enter when you're not focused on the Location bar or something, then
<apokryphos> whoops, Location -> bad use of terminology
<apokryphos> I see it calls the bottom part the Location. I mean Location as in the top part (URL location text-box)
<endo6O2> how do i sue cpp?
<endo6O2> use*
<kkathman> ok that worked...wow thats kewl apokryphos ,  thanks for the hint :)
<pax> anyone got their ipod nano to work with amaroK, gtkpod or any other app under breezy?
<apokryphos> pax: nope, but if you send me one I'll be sure to try it ;-)
<kkathman> now if quanta would just show me the MySQL structures :)
<apokryphos> pax: it should of course work just fine; are you having problems?
<pax> hehe :-)
<pax> yeah, apple is just making it more difficult for linux users, greed is what it is
<apokryphos> how? I don't think they would
<apokryphos> they love our KHTML :D
<pax> hehe it mounts fine, but I can't get any app to write to it
<libben> played some with a photo of my gf earlier today. saw that gimp had a contest. but it was closed. only realised that when i was half way with my splash. anyway. ot works for me. i need to fix some in the skintones. otherwise its ok. and gimp wasnt so hard to learn, been a ps for a long time. http://hem.passagen.se/standby/gimp-splash.png
<pwn3r_> i am getting quite a lot of segmentation faults in my apps. what can cause this?
<apokryphos> pax: what's the exact error?
<libben> and yes, i played some with some colors in her eys, thats not here real eye color
<libben> would be kewl though
<judith> ?
<pax> apokryphos, nothing relevant mate, just that it can't sync/write to ipod
<pax> amaroK simply crashes when It tries to sync
<apokryphos> pax: does amarok bring up all the files?
<libben> how do i uninstall a program that ive just installed with make install? 
<pax> yes it does, it read the database fine
<apokryphos> libben: make uninstall
<libben> is it by looking at all paths it can have before removing it and hunt hunt hunt to destroy it all?
<libben> crimsun: u said it would be a pain in the ***
<apokryphos> pax: have you tried (sounds odd, but could be worth trying) doing alt+f2 -> kdesu amarok  ..and then trying
<libben> is it with make uninstall?
<apokryphos> libben: any good program should make uninstall appropriately, yes
<apokryphos> shouldn't be a hassle
<libben> so what? type ./configure && make && make uninstall && make install ?
<apokryphos> err, what?
<pax> apokryphos, ah you're thinking permission issue?
<apokryphos> I thought you're tryin gto remove it, not install it
<apokryphos> pax: sounds like it, yes
<libben> well, crimsun told me it was a pain *** to uninstall something that has been installed with make and make install
<libben> sorta of hunting all paths and remove it all by hand
<apokryphos> not sure why he'd say that; it isn't
<pax> nah, it's more than that. I did it try your suggestion however. this is a known issue with nano, and some dude told me they're working on a patch
<apokryphos> oh ok
<libben> so what then apokryphos, if i know install my proggie with make and make install
<libben> and its all good
<libben> and then i wanna remove it
<pwn3r_> what can i do to stop my apps from giving me a segmentation fault? 
<apokryphos> libben: as I said, make uninstall
<libben> yeah, but what
<libben> just type make uninstall kasablanca?
<apokryphos> err, no. Just make uninstall
<apokryphos> with sudo, if it needs it
<libben> and it will ask for what to uninstall then ?
<apokryphos> geez, what are you talking about
<apokryphos> did it ask for what to install when you ran make install?
<libben> nope.
<libben> but what if i have installed more programs like this, how will it know what to uninstall?
<libben> thats my point
<apokryphos> I think you're misunderstanding
<pax> apokryphos, even if I send you one, I'm sure you will not try to make it work, but rather find away to install breezy on it
<apokryphos> say you configure, make and make install something. If you leave the source directory as it is, any good program is set up so that in the source directory there is sufficient information which describes what exactly it installed
<judith> I wonder why Kubuntu 5.10 was shipped with gstreamer that does not work!
<apokryphos> thus, a make uninstall in that directory works simply by going by that, and uninstalling what it put in
<apokryphos> pax: maybe both :D
<apokryphos> judith: it does
<libben> well, i allways tend to remove the folder that ive compiled from
<apokryphos> then no make uninstall
<libben> it would be more nice if u could type make uninstall in the installation process so u would get a file that removes everything completly
<apokryphos> a bad practicfe, as you can see, of course
<libben> why isnt there something like this instead? why do they want to have the compiled folder to be able to make uninstall.. makes really no sense.
<libben> the sense is a uninstall file should be created on every compiling. that would make sense
<libben> who do i talk about this. =)
* apokryphos gives up
<libben> so my logic doesnt make sense? 
<apokryphos> kpfk: please stop that
<kpfk> testing
<apokryphos> you're testing that you can change your nick?
<apokryphos> Erm, well, you can.
<kpfk> nope; just showing a friend irc; I don't use Konversation; this is my first time with it.
<apokryphos> ok
<kpfk> Hmm; I see that Breezy is released.  How long ago did this happen?
<apokryphos> Oct 13
<kpfk> Running old hoary here.
<kpfk> thnx
<wotnarg> *peer* is x-paste disabled in OO.o2?
<libben> why not run dapper kpfk  =)
<kpfk> and what is dapper?  SUccesssor to Breezy?
<libben> next version
<apokryphos> erm, you shouldn't run dapper because it's dapper
<apokryphos> and also because it's not out yet
<wotnarg> erm, is the dapper developement branch even open yet? :P
<apokryphos> no
<libben> well, its been started on
<libben> but repos for public i think not =)
<kkathman> back... sorry had some company :)
<apokryphos> libben: nope
<apokryphos> the developers don't use an alternative repository; they use the same ones
<cyne> where do i change my apt-get sources
<cyne> ?
<wotnarg>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<libben> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<wotnarg> edit the file with a sudo'ed version of some editor
<libben> by the way, went thru the INSTALL file apokryphos 
<wotnarg> aka sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<libben> and found this
<libben> By default, `make install' will install the package's files in `/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/man', etc.  You can specify an installation prefix other than `/usr/local' by giving `configure' the option `--prefix=PATH'.
<libben> i assume its ok to just runt the default settings
<libben> cause local is in the path
<apokryphos> just go for /usr
<libben> but if i wanted it to be in /usr/bin i would just type that prefix in the configure part and MAN part would be in /usr too? instead of local?
<apokryphos> --prefix=/usr
<libben> aah
<libben> i was under the impression i would type /usr/bin  but that would be wrong.
<apokryphos> it would be, yes
<libben> so it would be ./configure --prefix=/usr
<nalioth> apokryphos: seen ridd ell?
<libben> and it would be right
<nalioth> libben: when you compile most standard source, it usually puts it in /usr/local  (where locally compiled things should go)
<apokryphos> nalioth: in here? Not in some time, but I haven't been on here too much today
<apokryphos> libben: yes
<apokryphos> nalioth: he was active earlier; you could just /query him. He's friendly 8)
<libben> so i should let it be in local?
<nalioth> apokryphos: you are the op here, i'm just the supplicant (for me and thor)
<nalioth> libben: yes, for system stability, always instll your compiled stuff into /usr/local/
<libben> k
<apokryphos> it really doesn't matter; I only ever use local/ for when I wanna run alternate versions of something
<libben> true
<libben> sounds like a good habit
<libben> think i will adopt that
<libben> but the bugging me part is that i need to have the folder where i compiled it from laying around if i wanna uninstall it easily someday
<libben> how do i check what paths a deb file is using?
<libben> im guessing i can extract it and check what it does sorta.
<nalioth> apokryphos: it does matter. if you compile a incompatible version of something and it installs into /usr/bin, you're hosed
<libben> whys that ?
<apokryphos> then I'd just make uninstall
<libben> =)
<libben> by having the compiled folder still laying around =)
<pwn3r_> I have 2 programs that are giving me segmentation faults. can someone verify if they work for them?
<libben> well, i could in "theory" make mkdir compiled
<libben> and just never look in that folder =)
<libben> untill i need to uninstall
<wotnarg> pwn3r_: I'll try em.
<libben> is that sort of u do apokryphos ?
<pwn3r_> wotnarg, xmms and kdetv
<libben> or is it just folders laying all over the system?
<pwn3r_> thanks
<wotnarg> pwn3r_: Nps, it will be a second until they install.
<apokryphos> libben: I have a downloads/ folder for all debs/applications. I leave them there if I've finished them; it's not as if I'm remotely low on space
<libben> but say if we would remove the folder then. and wanted to remove/uninstalll/purge it
<apokryphos> suffice it to say, the repositories cover 99% of the packs I need
<kkathman> hey there pwn3r_ :)
<libben> it would be by going onto hunting the paths and remove it manually
<pwn3r_> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> how do I check to see what the current version of an application is, say within the repos?
<cyne> anyone know where i can find dvdrip for kubuntu ?
<libben> synaptic or kynaptic or consoel?
<apokryphos> kkathman: apt-cache show application; /msg ubotu info application; packages.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> thanks apokryphos  :)
<jsubl2> kkathman, apt-cache showpkg pkgname
<Topslakr> anyone else having a problem with java eating away at the cpu? Uses 95-100%
<kpfk> 
<kkathman> gee I'd have thought that quanta would have upped its release since hoary :(
<libben> checkinstall should be removed from the repos =) evil thing =)
<apokryphos> kkathman: surprise! It has
<apokryphos> remember that Quanta keeps to the KDE release cycle
<apokryphos> (hence 3.4.3 in Breezy)
<kkathman> hmm..... I think it was 3.4.3 before...maybe I just kept it up to date :)
<kkathman> I did an update just before  I upgraded tho
<apokryphos> hoary had kde 3.4.2
<kkathman> lol
<apokryphos> huuuge change
<apokryphos> (not)
<kkathman> yah thats what I meant...sorry for the miscommunication
<kkathman> I mean...a  dot dot change? lol
<libben> cant wait for kde 3.5 be little more stable and enabled in the repos
<apokryphos> 3.4.x are bugfix releases
<kkathman> libben: yah I dont think we should be promoting 3.5 beta 2..too many buggies esp with the artsd thing
<apokryphos> I think 3.5 has been a bit of a letdown overall (so far). There just haven't been that many great things
<apokryphos> and it's gonna be the kde you'll be using for about a year :/
<libben> havent tried it yet. i want it somewhat stable before trying.
<endo6O2> what is tux?
<apokryphos> Google
<apokryphos> anyhow, I'm off to bed; 'night
<kpfk> 
<Chameleon22> has anyone here experienced this error: Cannot rename /var/lib/snmp/snmpapp.conf to /var/lib/snmp/snmpapp.0.conf when running a CLI php5 script?
<libben> wooohooo. this did not work eiterh
<libben> weird!
<libben> no kasablanca showing up this time either
<libben> and did it with the default values. so it should be located in /usr/local/bin
<libben> but its not =)(
<kkathman> apokryphos: I would agree .. espec with that beta 2 release :(
<kkathman> we really should remove that from the topic :)
<libben> hmm
<libben> why does it puts it into /usr/local/kde/bin
<libben> grrr
<libben> i dont wanna add that to my path
<libben> btw apokryphos make uninstall in folder worked great
<libben> thxs for the tips
<pwn3r> wotnarg, hows it coming? :)
<pwn3r> could a corrupted library be the cause of segmentations faults?
<Topslakr> I'm trying to use the make-jpkg command but it's not found and I can't figure out how to install it..
<libben> how can i check all the paths from my compiled app?
<libben> cause i cant do the deb trick with dpkg -c
<libben> lol
<libben> what useless is this
<libben> why dont kasablanca shows up in katapult? when it does it in a terminal?
<libben> do i need to restart kasablanca?
<libben> ment katapult
<libben> aah
<libben> needed to restart it =)
<frank23> what is kasablanca?
<libben> ftp app
<libben> just compiled it
<libben> looks good.
<libben> reminds me of fxp for windows
<frank23> ok
<frank23> libben: did you try kbear?
<libben> nope, cause they bashed it abit in here. and raised konq to the skys =) and talked about kasablanca. so i went for kasablanca
<libben> allthough kbear's dev is from sweden like me and i know we are leet at coding, so next version he pops im gonna check
<frank23> ok, I never tried kbear either. I was just using gftp as a ftp client
<dave> ho folks,
<libben> i did gftp about 5-6 months ago
<libben> frank23: ur on kde i presume
<dave> Kubuntu and mounting hard drive (already partitioned with Kubuntu breesy)
<frank23> libben: yeah
<libben> use kasablanca then, its for kde
<nalioth> kftpgrabber
<pwn3r> could a corrupted library be the cause of segmentations faults?
<wotnarg> pwn3r: crap... it slipped my mind. Do they segfault on startup for you?
<pwn3r> yea
<pwn3r> dont worry about it
<wotnarg> heh
<wotnarg> well, they don't for me :/
<pwn3r> i have a xubuntu box i tried them on and they work fine there
<wotnarg> So, it just your setup. Odd.
<pwn3r> thank you
<pwn3r> yea thats why i was wondering about the librarys
<kkathman> kasablanca?
<wotnarg> caused artsd to crash though :p
<wotnarg> of course, since I'm using kde3.5b2, almost anything can crash artsd.
<pwn3r> heh
<kkathman> lol
<pwn3r> :)
<wotnarg> hrm, does xpengiuns work with kde?
<yasser> how do i get the debian menu?
<pwn3r> wotnarg, you can send invading penguins across the network! :O
<pwn3r> thats the coolest thing i ever heard
<wotnarg> heheh
<pwn3r> have you tried it?
<wotnarg> what, xpenguins?
<pwn3r> yea
<helpme> i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu...how do i get kubuntu splash??
<kkathman> xpenguins???
<kkathman> lol
<pwn3r> helpme, have you updated and upgraded?
<helpme> pwn3r: nope.......why? im on breezy
<pwn3r> er i guess you wouldnt need to if you installed the meta package from ubuntu
<pwn3r> yea sorry my bad
<kkathman> I wonder if anyone is going to fix "Administrator Mode" on the System Settings Menu?
<kkathman> Its irritating
<pwn3r> i cant get that xpenguins working
<helpme> is there any audio player with presets?
<seth_k> helpme:
<seth_k> sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<seth_k> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.12-9-686
<seth_k> to get the kubuntu usplash
<wotnarg> pwn3r: same
<seth_k> and what do you mean by presets?
<helpme> seth_k: thanks...will reconfiguring linux image do any harm?
<helpme> seth_k: presets like bass, dance etc..?
<seth_k> helpme, nope it's perfectly safe unless you manually tweaked your grub boot config in the AutoMagic part
<helpme> seth_k: i did nothing...except changed the titles from ubuntu to kubuntu...is that ok?
<seth_k> That's fine, but it's going to remove those changes
<seth_k> you'll have to change them again
<seth_k> but no real harm
<seth_k> helpme, AmaroK has awesome presets in Tools > Equalizer
<helpme> seth_k: ok
<wotnarg> pwn3r: Pity that we can't send invading penguins over a network :(
<helpme> seth_k: yes i just saw them:).......didnt know amoarok had it.....now i'll dump xmms
<pwn3r> foiled again! 
<wotnarg> ja
<pax> muahaha got ipod nano to work with gtkpod :D
<helpme> hey konq aint loading any pages...saying unknown host!!
<wotnarg> pwn3r: It works! Go to kcontrol, then desktop, then behavoir, then check allow applications in desktop.
<helpme> help! neither konq nor firefox will load any pages! behaving as if im offline!!
<pwn3r> wotnarg,  great! thanks :)
<wotnarg> :)
<helpme> help! neither konq nor firefox will load any pages! behaving as if im offline!!
<djperegrine> monodevelop takes around 10000  years to load
<stbain> helpme: fire up a terminal and try to dig the hostname you're having trouble pulling up. See if it is resolving correctly.
<djperegrine> and the loading screen just hangs , doesn't paint
<stbain> e.g. dig www.google.com
<JeffAMcGee> try visiting http://216.239.37.99/
<helpme> ; <<>> DiG 9.3.1 <<>> www.google.com
<helpme> ;; global options:  printcmd
<helpme> ;; Got answer:
<helpme> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL, id: 4511
<helpme> ;; flags: qr rd; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<helpme> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<helpme> ;www.google.com.                        IN      A
<helpme> ;; Query time: 5023 msec
<helpme> ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<helpme> ;; WHEN: Sun Oct 23 09:58:33 2005
<helpme> ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 32
<helpme> stbain: sorry
<stbain> looks like a DNS problem
<stbain> www.google.com should be a CNAME record to www.l.google.com, which then resolves to a number of different IP addresses
<frank23> anyone here uses the ksysguard applet having problems after every kde upgrades?
<helpme> stbain: this never happened before.....im online but cant see weppage!...jow do i correct this?
<stbain> your DNS server is pointed at what looks like your router (192.168.1.1)
<stbain> point it somewhere else
<stbain> install dnscache and run a local caching DNS server if you have to
<frank23> helpme: just find your ISP's DNS server addresses and use those maybe
<wotnarg> heh, my router does that too
<stbain> mine does as well
<wotnarg> I just set a  cron job to overwrite /etc/resolv.conf with another file with a good version every 5 minutes.
<stbain> my router thinks us.archives.ubuntu.com is 0.0.33.144
<helpme> stbain: how do i find out my isp's dns addresses?
<stbain> you can probably get it by looking at the network status on your router
<stbain> gotta ru
<stbain> n.
<stbain> good luck
<pwn3r> man i really got to get these nvidia drivers working :(
<satafterh> need some help with error while install software
<satafterh> warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<satafterh>         LANGUAGE = "en_CA:en",
<satafterh>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<satafterh>         LANG = "en_CA.UTF-8"
<amarock> is it true that if i compile kaff from source i can playd dvds & mp3s out of the box!!
<satafterh> what does this mean 
<amarock> anyone uses kino or something?
<fatejudger> does anyone know why nothing shows up in the "Storage Media" selection in Konq?
<fatejudger> perhaps someone knows why my openGL screensavers are misaligned?
<fatejudger> maybe someone could tell me how to get the volume keys working on a Dell Inspiron 1100?
<fatejudger> is anyone even here?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> why?
<BlankC> yes.
<cyne> hi
<crimsun> 109 of us here
<crimsun> at least 4 active
<seth_k> the openGL screensavers are misaligned b/c you'll need a modeline corresponding to your LCD for whatever resolution they run at
<seth_k> and for volume keys, I use a custom xmodmap
<fatejudger> I knew that xmodmap had something to do with it
<fatejudger> oh damn
<fatejudger> now you're away
<fatejudger> does anyone else know how to do the xmodmap?
<crimsun> get the xev codes when you press the buttons and tie them to an xmodmap config
<fatejudger> how do I get the xev codes?
<crimsun> start xev, press the key, write down the code
<crimsun> you can find guides via a Web search engine
<fatejudger> crap how do I shut down xev
<fatejudger> it keeps going
<fatejudger> I can't tell it to stop
<crimsun> press ctrl+c
<fatejudger> ok, I have the codes
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> which ones are the codes?
<fatejudger> it gives you a bunch of info
<fatejudger> there should be a GUI program that does this
<crimsun> the one that says keycode
<fatejudger> 176, 174, 160
<fatejudger> now what do I do with those?
<fatejudger> crimsun: hello?
<crimsun> fatejudger: hook them up to xmodmap
<crimsun> fatejudger: search Google
<fatejudger> there is a graphical frontend to xmodmap
<fatejudger> called xkeycaps
<fatejudger> but it looks old as hell
<dsb> why no firefox with a kubuntu?
<crimsun> dsb: because konqueror is included by default
<dsb> or is kde on a googleOS type of path
<crimsun> if you want firefox, just install it via adpet
<crimsun> adept^
<fatejudger> crimsun: I don't understand where to find a list of available functions to bind the keys to
<dsb> well at least this is better than that gnome thing
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can only bind the keys to things like delete and escape
<crimsun> you can bind them to anything you wish
<fatejudger> crimsun: I get that, but how
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't just say "xmodmap -e keycode 160 = VolumeUp"
<fatejudger> VolumeUp has to mean something
<dsb> is there a display resolution tool in this kubuntu?
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> right click on the desktop
<fatejudger> configure desktop
<fatejudger> then click on display
<dsb> ok thanks
<fatejudger> np
<dsb> a higher refresh rate is better, right?
<dsb> easier on the eyes?
<eriksti> is it possible to use a private dsa key created with puttygen? I have to change its format or something?
<fatejudger> dsb: yeah, if you have a CRT monitor
<fatejudger> dsb: don't make it too high though
<fatejudger> dsb: 85 is good
<dsb> I have it at 75, thats as high as I can go at 1280 with my oldass stuff
<dsb> wow, I'm impressed how kde is developing
<fatejudger> dsb: yeah, KDE is great
<Danny|> What exactly are you impressed with? ^^
<fatejudger> so is Kubuntu though
<dsb> new stuff, ie Im using this Konversation
<endo602> i just upgraded to 3.5 kde and now my panels wont pop up
<endo602> anyone have this problem as well?
<dsb> I saw Krita which looks like gimp, so I had to read up on the faq about it
<fatejudger> endo602: which is why I don't make a habit of using betas
<fatejudger> endo602: except when it comes to firefox...
<fatejudger> which I sure would like to see a regularly updated 3rd party repository for
<endo602> hehe
<endo602> well
<endo602> is there a way
<endo602> to downgrade?
<dsb> ya, I was a little disappointed that firefox was not included, but no big deal
<fatejudger> dsb: you can downloaded super-easily from adept
<dsb> thats my next move, look at adept
<fatejudger> dsb: adept -> search -> firefox
<endo602> can i downgrade?
<fatejudger> make sure the get the plastikfox theme
<fatejudger> endo602: I don't know
<fatejudger> endo602: it should be pretty stable
<fatejudger> endo602: I'm surprised you're having problems
<fatejudger> endo602: how does 3.5 look btw?
<endo602> fine
<endo602> the same pretty  much
<fatejudger> endo602: better than 3.4.3?
<endo602> yeah
<fatejudger> endo602: new features?
<endo602> but i cant get these panels to work
<endo602> it sux
<fatejudger> endo602: did they fix that stupid system settings thing?
<dsb> adept updater?
<fatejudger> where the windows didn't resize properly
<fatejudger> dsb: no, just adept
<fatejudger> dsb: adept updater is for updating only
<dsb> ok where is adept?
<fatejudger> dsb: the regular adept does packages and updating
<fatejudger> dsb: it should be right above it
<endo602> fatejudger
<endo602> not sure what you are talking about
<endo602> i just got kbuntu
<dsb> ok, sorry eyes getting used to new desktop
<endo602> i am new to all this
<fatejudger> endo602: go into the system settings
<fatejudger> endo602: do you know where that is?
<endo602> yeah
<fatejudger> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<dsb> so is this adept just a kde gui frontend to the apt package manager thing?
<endo602> dood
<endo602> i cant get my panels working
<fatejudger> dsb: yeah, basically
<RootedX> Anyone know why my Mouse would stop working when i switch from one computer to another with a KVM switch?
<RootedX> i dont get this issue with Debian, but had similar issue with mandrake except it was my keyboard that stoped responding in mdk.
<dsb> should I do a 'full upgrade' on the adept
<kkathman> anyone around?
<fatejudger> dsb: yeah
<fatejudger> kkathman: I am
<kkathman> dsb: are you on breezy?
<kkathman> hey fatejudger :)
<dsb> yes, just installed the iso
<fatejudger> kkathman: hey
<kkathman> dsb:  Ok, did you install ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<dsb> I erased ubuntu to install kunbuntu
<fatejudger> kkathman: you wouldn't happen to be able to fix one of my 3 problems with my laptop would you?
<fatejudger> actually 4
<endo602> damn these panels
<endo602> they better fix these
<kkathman> Im not sure fatejudger, what seems to be the problem?
<dsb> that gnome was no good for me
<fatejudger> kkathman: well "media:/" doesn't work in Konqueror
<kkathman> dsb all you needed to do was just load kubuntu-desktop on top...and it would have been best
<fatejudger> kkathman: I can't play mp3s or wmv files using any media player
<kkathman> fatejudger: it should be fine
<fatejudger> kkathman: what should be fine?
<dsb> its an extra hard drive so Ive been playing around with different distros and their installs
<kkathman> dsb anyway you installed kubuntu then
<eriksti> fatejudger: /media ?
<fatejudger> kkathman: I can't get my volume keys on my laptop to work
<dsb> I have kubuntu now
<kkathman> dsb probably all you need to do is sudo apt-get install adept at a console
<fatejudger> eriksti: no, the konqueror sudocommand
<endo602> kkathman: know what is up with kde3.5 and the panels acting up
<fatejudger> eriksti: "media:/"
<kkathman> fatejudger: yah I hear thats an ongoing issue right now with KDE
<fatejudger> kkathman: what?
<fatejudger> kkathman: the media thing?
<kkathman> wont work on a laptop or on a keyboard that has the multimedia keys
<fatejudger> kkathman: oh
<endo602> is there a way to refresh the desktop
<endo602> ?
<fatejudger> kkathman: well I'm supposed to be able to bind the keys to the volume using xmodmap
<fatejudger> kkathman: but I don't know how to do that
<kkathman> endo602:  do you have the beta2?
<endo602> yeah
<kkathman> yah fatejudger I think there have been a half dozen or more people reporting the same thing
<kkathman> but I thought I heard that was being worked out
<kkathman> Im not sure
<kkathman> endo602: yah..there are LOTS of bugs in the beta2
<endo602> kkathman: is there a way to downgrade?
<kkathman> artsd doesnt work in beta2, the panels are weird
<kkathman> endo602: I have heard that there is, but I hear its painful and I dont know the procedure
<endo602> kkathman: damn
<fatejudger> kkathman: maybe you could help me out with one of my other problems
<kkathman> yah they really let the beta2 out WAY too soon
<fatejudger> kkathman: if I can't do the "media:/" thing I can't check my HD space
<endo602> kkathman: konquerer is all messed up too
<endo602> kkathman: is there a way to refresh the desktop?
<kkathman> fatejudger: did you try df in the konsole?
<fatejudger> endo602: right click -> refresh desktop
<fatejudger> kkathman: df?
<kkathman> endo602: not sure what you mean "refresh"...you can ctrl-alt-backspace and that should restart X
<kkathman> fatejudger: yes df
<fatejudger> kkathman: damn, it says I've used up 30% of my HD
<fatejudger> kkathman: and I only have 7 gigs...
<fatejudger> kkathman: the rest went to stupid Windows
<kkathman> hmm...
<kkathman> you are using dual boot?
<fatejudger> yeah
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> yah I did that once
<fatejudger> well this is my laptop
<fatejudger> and I need to play LAN party games on it
<fatejudger> using network support
<fatejudger> and you can't do that with cedega
<fatejudger> which sucks
<dsb> ah man, finally found the anti-aliasing, thats what was killin my eyes
<kkathman> what I did was before I loaded Linux, I used Partition Magic to clear and partition the space, then installed LInux
<fatejudger> ooh, a risk taker
<kkathman> fatejudger: did you try crossover or wine?
<fatejudger> Cedega
<fatejudger> Cedega is the directx one that allows you to play games with directx support
<kkathman> ahh ok
<fatejudger> by it doesn't support network stuff
<fatejudger> *but
<dsb> just buy extra hard drives, they are cheap
<fatejudger> like Age of Empires II
<fatejudger> Microsoft uses the proprietary protocols
<kkathman> I have two boxes personally, one is a winbox and then I have actually 3 linux boxes
<fatejudger> dsb: I have a laptop, not a desktop
<kkathman> but 1 primary linux  and  1 windows
<dsb> well laptops, ok
<fatejudger> kkathman: dual boots are great
<endo602> kkathman: hmmm
<dsb> but I have one box, but many hard drives with a removable enclosure so I can swap out
<endo602> kkathman: no worries ill wiat until new beta is out
<fatejudger> kkathman: so how about that media:/ thing?
<kkathman> endo602:  you might ask apokryphos , crimsun or one of the heavies that could walk you through uninstalling the beta
<kkathman> fatejudger: Im sorry what was the media:/ thing again?
<endo602> kkathman: thanks man
<fatejudger> kkathman: you know, in konqueror
<fatejudger> kkathman: system -> storage media
<fatejudger> click on the computer on the kicker
<fatejudger> and click storage media
<dsb> gcc not included?
<dsb> but python is!
<dsb> hmm perl, lets check
<kkathman> fatejudger: ok and whats wrong?
<fatejudger> kkathman: nothing shows up
<fatejudger> kkathman: does anything show up for you?
<kkathman> fatejudger: well i get stuff on mine
<fatejudger> well this is frustrating
<fatejudger> I have stuff on my desktop too
<kkathman> I just launch Konq, hit F9, and choose ROOT
<fatejudger> but on my laptop, I get nothing
<kkathman> then click on media
<dsb> probably a good idea not to include gcc
<fatejudger> yeah but that doesn't give you the niceness of media:/
<kkathman> dsb yeah its a good idea :)
<fatejudger> with the detailed graphs of space
<fatejudger> and nice little clicky icons
<fatejudger> and the mount options for those of us with NTFS partitions
<fatejudger> it just doesn't stack up
<fatejudger> or is it measure up
<fatejudger> besides, I want to see my root partition as well
<kkathman> fatejudger: so you are saying the Konq isnt the right tool for you then?
<fatejudger> kkathman: no, I'm saying that the "media:/" thing works on my desktop, but not on my laptop
<kkathman> I see all my drives and remote connections under media
<fatejudger> kkathman: and I want it to work on my laptop
<kkathman> ohhhhh not on your laptop
<fatejudger> "/media" or "media:/"?
<kkathman> just /media
<kkathman> at least for me
<endo602> i get a media:/sba1 error with my USB plugged in
<endo602> but that is a known bug
<kkathman> I dunno, but I wonder if you have some corrupted space?
<kkathman> yep that is a known bug
<fatejudger> kkathman: try typing in "media:/"
<fatejudger> and tell me if you see anything
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> that doesnt work
<fatejudger> kkathman: damn, you know what it must be
<fatejudger> kkathman: a bug in the new build of KDE
<fatejudger> this blows
<dsb> why didnt it recognized my hde?
<kkathman> I am on 3.4.3
<fatejudger> kkathman: same here
<kkathman> not the new 3.5
<fatejudger> kkathman: did you upgrade from universe?
<kkathman> but when I just go to Konq and type /media   I get everything
<kkathman> fatejudger: I changed the repos per the BreezyUpgradeNotes and did the update and dist-upgrade
<kkathman> but I had a previous version of Hoary
<kkathman> and I had installed Hoary clean, then installed kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> alot of people didnt make sure they had a complete ubuntu core before upgrading
<kkathman> I made sure I did the pre-upgrade steps
<fatejudger> kkathman: well I installed the Breezy CD
<fatejudger> kkathman: and then upgraded
<fatejudger> kkathman: I think it's this build 5
<kkathman> upgraded what?
<fatejudger> kkathman: I think someone made a mistake and messed it up
<kkathman> KDE?
<fatejudger> kkathman: I enable the universe repos and did a full upgrade
<fatejudger> *enabled
<kkathman> fatejudger: my repos have main universe multiverse restricted
<kkathman> so they were enabled I guess
<dsb> ok a couple problems right off the bat
<dsb> unbuntu-artwork not found
<dsb> my resolution settings didnt keep
<kkathman> Im off to bed...its late...cyall tomorrow :)
<fatejudger> kkathman: cya
<crimsun> dsb: typo
<crimsun> dsb: note your extraneous 'n'
<fatejudger> crimsun: can you tell me how to do that keybinding thing?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I don't know what to bind the volume keys to
<dsb> thats my typo, I installed ubuntu-artwork with adept, but firefox doesnt find it
<crimsun> fatejudger: is hotkeys not configured for you?
<fatejudger> crimsun: hotkeys?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I have no idea how to do any of this
<fatejudger> crimsun: I only know what the key numbers are
<fatejudger> crimsun: and google hasn't been very helpful
<crimsun> fatejudger: dpkg -l hotkey-setup|grep ^ii
<fatejudger> crimsun: is ksysguard working for you?
<fatejudger> output: "ii  hotkey-setup   0.1-9ubuntu2   auto-configures laptop hotkeys"
<crimsun> fatejudger: I use GNOME and Xfce generally. KDE doesn't see much action unless there's a sound issue to be debugged.
<crimsun> fatejudger: have you tried the hotkeys package?
<fatejudger> crimsun: no I haven't
<fatejudger> crimsun: is that a GUI thing?
<fatejudger> crimsun: what is my keyboard type?
<fatejudger> crimsun: hotkeys wants to know
<crimsun> I have no idea what type of keyboard -you- use
<fatejudger> crimsun: well I have a Dell Inspiron 1100
<fatejudger> crimsun: how would I go about finding out?
<crimsun> did you read the instructions or readme in /usr/share/doc/hotkeys/* ?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I found a package called hotkey-setup which is supposed to autodetect your laptop hardware
<fatejudger> crimsun: I don't know how to run it though
<crimsun> fatejudger: that's installed by default
<crimsun> fatejudger: you don't run it
<fatejudger> crimsun: well none of my keyboards appear in this list
<crimsun> what are the options?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I did "hotkeys -l"
<fatejudger> crimsun: a bunch of keyboards that aren't from Dell
<crimsun> like...?
<fatejudger> pastebin?
<crimsun> sure
<fatejudger> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/402690
<fatejudger> crimsun: why isn't this functionality built into KDE?
<crimsun> probably a design issue
<crimsun> doesn't belong in KDE, really
<crimsun> X.Org should take care of it
<fatejudger> why?
<fatejudger> well that's kind of silly
<fatejudger> there needs to be some kind of GUI thing to take care of it
<crimsun> it's not silly at all
<fatejudger> isn't that how Windows does it?
<fatejudger> no, they have keyboard drivers right?
<crimsun> no one said Windows takes home awards for good software engineering, either
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> no, if they did I wouldn't be using Linux
<crimsun> good software engineering doesn't necessarily imply good usability, either
<fatejudger> true true
<crimsun> the keycodes are handled by X.Org, as they should be
<crimsun> KDE should have nothing to do with that beyond configuration
<fatejudger> so how exactly do I get this thing working with those keyboards?
<crimsun> detection? no. Configuration? perhaps.
<fatejudger> configuration, yes
<crimsun> I trust you looked on the Web for your model, say on linux-laptop.net?
<fatejudger> I went to linux-laptop.net, but they have no Ubuntu guides for the 1100
<fatejudger> I thought all I needed were those keycodes
<fatejudger> and then I could bind them to the functions
<andrzej> #ubuntu.pl new irc kanal!! For Poland:P
<fatejudger> crimsun: you there?
<crimsun> how thoroughly did you search the Web?
<crimsun> I'm busy atm
<crimsun> http://cs-people.bu.edu/dbera/dell/mdk10.1.html 
<crimsun> first search return
<fatejudger> what did you search for?
<crimsun> dell inspiron 1100 xmodmap
<fatejudger> oh
<fatejudger> instead of xmodmap
<fatejudger> I said volume keys
<fatejudger> that must be why
<fatejudger> crimsun: this won't work
<fatejudger> crimsun: this is XFree
<berkes> anyone awake who wants to help me get my sound system right? 
<berkes> I ubgraded to breezy and suddenly there is no sound anymore. Maybe i missed a package or so.
<fatejudger> crimsun: I need the XOrg functions
<fatejudger> berkes: try finding an error first
<crimsun> fatejudger: the keycodes don't change
<fatejudger> crimsun: XF86AudioMute
<crimsun> that's not the important part, the section right underneath that is.
<berkes> fatejudger: there were no errors other then gstreamer and arts complainging they had no access to the alsasink. I fixed that I think
<fatejudger> crimsun: how is the part below it important?
<berkes> IMO its a bad choice to go for gstreamer as default. Since kde cannot deal with it.
<crimsun> it gives the keycodes
<crimsun> also see http://people.debian.org/~dz/i8k/00-README
<crimsun> all the hard work has already been done for you
<berkes> fatejudger: any hints were I should look for more errors?
<crimsun> berkes: lspci -v|grep -i audio
<berkes> note that in HOARY it all worked.
<fatejudger> crimsun: I've already seen that
<chimaera> the usplash image looks like the screen doesn't have enough colors, is there a boot-parameter or something to change this?
<berkes> crimsun: that gives nothing strange.
<fatejudger> crimsun: what I need are the functions for volume up and down
<fatejudger> crimsun: where can I find those?
<crimsun> fatejudger: I think you have fairly good Google skills
<fatejudger> crimsun: XOrg you said?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't find it
<fatejudger> crimsun: can you at least give me something to search for?
<crimsun> you have all the keywords already
<crimsun> berkes: that doesn't help -me-
<crimsun> I asked because I want the output
<berkes> crimsun: no. Sorry. ah. ok
<berkes> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound   Controller (rev a0) crimsun
<crimsun> berkes: and the output from ''cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<berkes> 0 [SI7012         ] : ICH - SiS SI7012
<berkes>                      SiS SI7012 with CMI9739 at 0xdc00, irq 18
<berkes> 1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<berkes>                      MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 5
<berkes> ive got a feeling its somewhere higher up in the chain where the problem occurs. On the level of Alsa or Gstreamer and Arts
<crimsun> and the output from ''amixer''?
<crimsun> ->pastebin
<berkes> sure
<stevec> hi
<unsurreal> hi
<stevec> what is this?
<unsurreal> ?
<unsurreal> #kubuntu
<stevec> first time i'm here
<stevec> kul
<unsurreal> a deritive of ubuntu
<unsurreal> linux
<stevec> how did i get here?
<unsurreal> drunk yet?
<berkes> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3497 crimsun
<stevec> i have no clue
<stevec> did i?
<crimsun> konversation autojoins this channel
<nalioth> stevec: if you use ubuntu, your irc client is set to bring you here
<crimsun> on kubuntu
<unsurreal> why yes
<stevec> o, i see
<stevec> maybe
<stevec> i'm a fresh bird of ubuntu
<stevec> and linux too
<crimsun> berkes: well that's not really a surprise. Your PCM volume is set to 0.
<stevec> what is PCM?
<berkes> strange. but I saw it too :p
<stevec> set it to what?
<crimsun> berkes: furthermore, you need to mute 'IEC958' and 'IEC958 Capture Valid'
<berkes> crimsun: odd that the upgrade borked -that- though
<crimsun> berkes: it's a known issue. #15585.
<berkes> crimsun: ah. ok
* berkes normally does not read the bugtracker when upgrading :p
<crimsun> actually mute anything with IEC958.
<crimsun> let me know if those changes resolve your issue
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, I found KDE has this thing called KDE hotkeys
<fatejudger> crimsun: but it doesn't
<fatejudger> crimsun: work
<fatejudger> crimsun: I try pressing FN + Volume Up
<fatejudger> crimsun: and nothing shows up
<stevec> is it posible that i create my own chat server?
<unsurreal> yes
<Foodcoman> Greets.
<stevec> cul
<stevec> how then
<berkes> w000t, it did :)
<unsurreal> http://www.unrealircd.com/
<berkes> crimsun: youre my hero. 
<stevec> thanks
<stevec> i will be there and check out
<crimsun> berkes: np
<Foodcoman> Anyone have a link for Nvidia howto with Breezy?  Having troubles.
<crimsun> Foodcoman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Foodcoman> Gracias.
<crimsun> de nada
<stevec> then  i will be back with somequestions then, (:
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't believe nobody has any documentation on this
<crimsun> fatejudger: I'm not familiar with KDE hotkeys, sorry
<stevec> by the way
<stevec> how do i know whom i'm talking with
<fatejudger> crimsun: can you at least point me to the XOrg functions?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't find any of them
<fatejudger> crimsun: I've tried everything in google
<stevec> and who i'm trying to talk with
<Foodcoman> Restarting X crimsun!   =)
<crimsun> fatejudger: those -are- the X.Org functions
<crimsun> remember that X.Org's fork was largely licensing, not significant underlying structure
<fatejudger> crimsun: oh okay
<fatejudger> let me try then
<unsurreal> stevecc
<unsurreal> read up on hoiw to use irc
<unsurreal> google it
<Foodcoman> crimsun: Worked like a charm.
<crimsun> Foodcoman: excellent.
<Foodcoman> Cant hardly read fonts in Vega Strike, but at least I am accelerated.  =)
<fatejudger> crimsun: omg, I love you!
<fatejudger> crimsun: it works!
* Foodcoman thinks crimsun is on the love boat tonight.
<fatejudger> crimsun: now what was that program that read the keypresses?
<fatejudger> xev
<crimsun> yep
<fatejudger> uh oh, I just pressed the wrong button
<fatejudger> I pressed this button CRT/LCD on my keyboard
<fatejudger> and now my screen has this purpley line on top
<fatejudger> this can't be good
<fatejudger> I'm gonna restart kdm
<crimsun> you may not have to
<crimsun> ...or you could
<fatejudger> well that was semi-amusing
<fatejudger> I was running that xev thing to see what keys I could assign
<fatejudger> and it mesed up
<fatejudger> *messed up
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you know of any list where I can see all of those functions for XOrg?
<crimsun> it'd be in the X.Org source code
<crimsun> look in the xkb section
<fatejudger> crimsun: do I have that?
<fatejudger> crimsun: or is it a package
<crimsun> you can install it via Adept
<crimsun> or you can just browse cvsweb
<fatejudger> crimsun: I don't see it in adept
<fatejudger> crimsun: and I have all of the repos
<crimsun> fatejudger: then browse its cvsweb
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok
<fatejudger> crimsun: can I tie the keys to actual commands?
<fatejudger> crimsun: like my print screen key
<crimsun> you can remap virtually anything
<fatejudger> yeah but how do I tie it to a command instead of a XOrg function?
<fatejudger> can I say "xmodmap -e "keynumber 112 = ksnapshot"?
<fatejudger> and will that open up ksnapshot when I press it?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> xmodmap only understands internal codes and functions
<fatejudger> crimsun: how would I go about doing that since I'm sure there isn't a XOrg function for that
<crimsun> you probably want a program called xke
<fatejudger> xke?
<crimsun> http://www.ltn.lv/~aivils/eng-projects.html
<fatejudger> I can't get Amarok to play my music for some reason
<fatejudger> I tried gstreamer and xine
<fatejudger> none of which work
<fatejudger> I've tried the different sinks in gstreamer
<fatejudger> and alsa and artsd in xine
<fatejudger> hmm
<fatejudger> I think I might have figured it out already
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> crimsun: umm, are these keyboard codes not loaded when you restart KDE?
<crimsun> fatejudger: they're not reloaded if you've modified them, no.
<fatejudger> crimsun: no I mean when I had to restart KDE after that purple screen accident it didn't save the changes
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't change the volume again
<crimsun> fatejudger: that's what I just said
<chimaera> anyone has amrok working with gst? here says playing but it just sits there doing nothing..
<crimsun> chimaera: I do.
<crimsun> I configured arts to release the sound device after 2 idle seconds, and I installed amarok-gstreamer. I use alsasink in amarok's engine preferences for gstreamer.
<fatejudger> crimsun: how do I set them permanently?
<chimaera> crimsun: libxine works, but gst is playing neither ogg nor mp3. i just get some strange gst-engine msg in the status-bar which i'm unable to retrieve.
<crimsun> fatejudger: put them in a ~/.Xmodmap, and xmodmap -merge ~/.Xmodmap whenever you start KDE
<fatejudger> crimsun: I understand that you can start scripts in the "Autostart" folder in .kde or something
<crimsun> chimaera: if you use the gstreamer engine, you need the gstreamer0.8-mad installed
<fatejudger> crimsun: how do I write a script to do that so I can xmodmap -merge
<crimsun> fatejudger: lots of examples online...
<crimsun> it's basically two lines
<chimaera> crimsun: well, ogg isn't workin gas well..  besides that gst.mad is installed ;)
<crimsun> #! /bin/sh
<crimsun> xmodmap -merge ~/.Xmodmap
<fatejudger> and I have to make it executable
<crimsun> yes
<fatejudger> what if I wanted to mount a drive using that same technique
<fatejudger> say
<fatejudger> mount //computername/foldername /media/folder
<crimsun> fatejudger: I'm pretty sure KDE has a mechanism to mount volumes
<fatejudger> but I need root
<fatejudger> crimsun: not network volumes
<crimsun> smb://stuff ?
<mornfall> wibble
<mornfall> if anyone has comments wrt adept 2.0 direct them at me@mornfall.net, if you have (feature) wishes, bugs.kde.org, thanks =)
<fatejudger> crimsun: yes
* mornfall disappears again
<fatejudger> crimsun: is ~/.Xmodmap a file or a folder?
<crimsun> it's a file.
<crimsun> chimaera: what about gstreamer0.8-vorbis
<fatejudger> that package is supposed to be installed by default crimsun
<chimaera> crimsun: also installed. 
<crimsun> chimaera: does it work with gst-launch-0.8?
<chimaera> crimsun: http://nopaste.debianforum.de/1417
<fatejudger> crimsun: mounting network folders requires root priviledges
<fatejudger> crimsun: how do I get root prividges with the mounting command without manually typing my password into the startup file
<fatejudger> crimsun: which would be extremely insecure
<crimsun> fatejudger: look at sudoers
<crimsun> you'll need to use visudo to modify it so that mount is in the NOPASSWD category
<crimsun> it should be the only one in the NOPASSWD category for you
<fatejudger> crimsun: visudo?
<fatejudger> crimsun: how do I do all of this?
<crimsun> you need to read some man pages :-)
<crimsun> I have to head home from work now.
<fatejudger> crimsun: you were at work this whole time??
<fatejudger> crimsun: talking with everyone on IRC?
<asraniel> i just ripped a CD with konqueror, it tells me that the mp3 file has a length of 30 minutes, but in fact its only 5 minutes long or so, someone else has this bug?
<chimaera> i take it that kubuntu doesn't use dmix by default?
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes, watching my research compile away
<fatejudger> chimaera: no, it doesn't
<fatejudger> crimsun: your research?
<crimsun> chimaera: yes, it does.
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes, my research. I do grid computing research with Globus and Condor.
<fatejudger> crimsun: never heard of them
<fatejudger> crimsun: grid computer, is that like distributed computing?
<fatejudger> *computing
<crimsun> globus.org, cs.wisc.edu/condor
<crimsun> yes, it's related to distributed computing
<fatejudger> ohhh
<fatejudger> SETI@home
<fatejudger> right?
<crimsun> seti/boinc is just one particular application using the distributed/grid paradigms
<fatejudger> yeah, but that's the type of stuff you design right?
<crimsun> not really
<fatejudger> but that's the technique you use
<chimaera> crimsun: ok, fixed. i had to set the device to "plug-dmix"
<fatejudger> grid computing
<spiral> hi
<chimaera> crimsun: thanks for your help.
<crimsun> chimaera: np
<crimsun> fatejudger: there are many different techniques
<crimsun> my thesis was and dissertation is on remote compilation and security issues
<fatejudger> crimsun: sounds complicated and fancy
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you use C++ or something?
<fatejudger> crimsun: it has to be some really efficient language
<crimsun> C and Java, some Python
<fatejudger> Java?
<fatejudger> that's surprising
<crimsun> not at all surprising
<crimsun> Globus has a very strong Java base
<fatejudger> I'm going to try and learn Ruby tonight
<fatejudger> C++ frustrates me
<crimsun> C++ is easy to learn but very difficult to master
<fatejudger> something like that
<crimsun> perhaps no more so than any other language
<fatejudger> I've only taken 2 semesters of it
<fatejudger> so I'm not that good
<fatejudger> I just started using QT
<crimsun> Qt is very elegant imo
<fatejudger> it's beautiful
<fatejudger> sockets
<fatejudger> and signals
<crimsun> (I probably shouldn't say that since I'm involved with Ubuntu ;-)
<fatejudger> lol
<chimaera> crimsun: one thing to fix, though: how to set teh audio-dev for kaffeine?
<fatejudger> crimsun: why aren't you a KDE person then?
<fatejudger> crimsun: most of the C++ QT camp go over there
<fatejudger> crimsun: it's so much better than C + GTK
<crimsun> fatejudger: the GNOME aesthetic appeals more 
<fatejudger> eww
<crimsun> chimaera: kaffeine-xine or kaffeine-gstreamer?
<fatejudger> I don't think the two words belong together
<fatejudger> Gnome and aesthetic
<crimsun> fatejudger: difference of opinion. Always.
<fatejudger> I'd rather use Fluxbox than gnome
<fatejudger> but that's my opinion
<fatejudger> I love elegant code and graphics
<crimsun> I used fluxbox for about a year and blackbox for years before that.
<fatejudger> that's why there are tons of DEs
<fatejudger> a DE for every person
<crimsun> exactly. Same with widget kits.
<crimsun> if I may be so crude to pigeonhole Qt into that.
<chimaera> crimsun: kaffein-gst..
<crimsun> chimaera: should be able to set that in the preferences
<fatejudger> crimsun: all visudo does is check for other files
<fatejudger> crimsun: I don't understand how it works
<chimaera> crimsun: no, i can only select the sink..
<fatejudger> crimsun: I thought you'd tell it which files to give root to
<crimsun> chimaera: selecting alsasink is sufficient, since ALSA is dmixed by default.
<crimsun> visudo is the conffile
<fatejudger> oh geez, you guys are doing dmixing?
<chimaera> crimsun: which doesn't work here, obviously. i have to set the device to plug_dmix..
<fatejudger> I wanted to do that for awhile to make my sound lagfree
<fatejudger> dmix isn't very good with KDE
<fatejudger> Gnome is better for sound ATM
<crimsun> chimaera: can you choose a Custom one?
<crimsun> chimaera: or at least specify a device for alsasink?
<fatejudger> probably because all of the technies code with Gnome and all of the designers code with KDE
<fatejudger> well
<fatejudger> *code for
<chimaera> crimsun: no, that's the problem..
<crimsun> fatejudger: well, afaik, KDE4 will use gstreamer.
<crimsun> which can only be a good thing
<fatejudger> crimsun: yeah, that will be VERY nice
<fatejudger> crimsun: lagfree sound to compete with Windows is a good thing
<fatejudger> crimsun: although KDE 4 is so far away
<fatejudger> crimsun: Dapper will be out before KDE 4 is
<crimsun> well, lag-free is another issue altogether
<crimsun> lots of architectural issues for sound for lag-free to be a reality
<fatejudger> crimsun: well if they tie gstreamer in with alsa
<fatejudger> crimsun: alsa has that plugin to mix right in alsa
<fatejudger> crimsun: which cuts way down on lag
<crimsun> dmix has several high latency paths still
<fatejudger> crimsun: what is that plugin called?
<crimsun> it's being worked on
<fatejudger> oh
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> that is dmix isn't it
<fatejudger> anyhow
<crimsun> chimaera: you can't? hmm, any that give you the option?
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't figure out the syntax for this visudo thing
<fatejudger> crimsun: the only thing I've figured out so far is I need to edit this conf file somehow
<chimaera> well, i can set the device in codeine, in amarok but not in kaffeine. 
<crimsun> fatejudger: man visudo
<crimsun> chimaera: are you using a custom-crafted /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<chimaera> crimsun: neither. alsa dmixes w/o asoundrc if pointing to plug:dmix
<fatejudger> crimsun: I already did that, it doesn't explain anything, just the syntax
<fatejudger> crimsun: I need to know how this program works
<crimsun> fatejudger: the syntax -is- the important part
<fatejudger> crimsun: do I tell it exactly what file I want to have root privilidges
<fatejudger> crimsun: well I know that, but all it says is how to read from some file or something
<fatejudger> crimsun: and the rest are just variations on that single command
<fatejudger> crimsun: but you don't write commands
<fatejudger> crimsun: it's a conf file you edit
<fatejudger> crimsun: I need info what to stick in that file
<crimsun> did you read sudoers(5)?
<fatejudger> what is sudoers(5)?
<fatejudger> crimsun: cmon, I'm sure you know how to write these commands
<fatejudger> crimsun: can't you just at least tell me what the heck this program does?
<crimsun> very quickly, here's what you need to do: You need to put /bin/mount into a specific Cmnd_Alias
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> then you need to put that Cmnd_Alias into your line with the NOPASSWD parameter
<crimsun> sudoers(5) is the man page for sudoers: man 5 sudoers
<fatejudger> crimsun: ohhh I get it
<fatejudger> crimsun: I need to tell it that the command "mount" doesn't need to supply a password
<fatejudger> crimsun: but isn't that horribly unsafe?
<crimsun> chimaera: ALSA is set to dmix by default as of ALSA 1.0.9. We've also configured it to dmix the first 9 devices.
<fatejudger> crimsun: you work on ALSA?
<crimsun> fatejudger: it's only allowed for users in the admin group if you do it the way I suggested
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes
<fatejudger> crimsun: holy crap, that's great
<fatejudger> crimsun: how many projects do you work on exactly?
<crimsun> one or two, not many
<crimsun> I'm a professor. That eats up most of my time.
<fatejudger> Comp Sci?
<crimsun> yep
<fatejudger> wait
<fatejudger> so you teach
<fatejudger> and you do Open Source
<crimsun> yep
<fatejudger> and you do research?
<crimsun> yep
<_mariux> mariux@nylon:/etc/acpi$ sudo echo "0" > /sys/class/net/eth1/device/power/state
<_mariux> bash: /sys/class/net/eth1/device/power/state: Permission denied
<_mariux> why is that?
<fatejudger> crimsun: what don't you do?
<crimsun> _mariux: incorrect syntax.
<fatejudger> crimsun: lol
<crimsun> _mariux: echo "0" | sudo tee /sys/class/net/eth1/device/power/state
<fatejudger> crimsun: what college do you teach at?
<_mariux> ahh, thanks!
<crimsun> fatejudger: North Carolina A&T
<crimsun> _mariux: although I think you want echo -n 0
<fatejudger> that's far away from here
<_mariux> yes :)
<fatejudger> crimsun: so have you ever had a student know you from some IRC channel or Open Source project?
<crimsun> fatejudger: yes, a couple
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you teach the more advanced classes or the beginning ones?
<crimsun> fatejudger: OS and programming language concepts
<azertyuuu> hey all, if i use Adept i see that 4071 packages are available for download, althoug, i used to have 65000 available packages ??? (e.g. i can't find j2re, lesstif....anymore) 
<fatejudger> crimsun: most of the Comp Sci professors that I've known have are all extreme OOP supporters
<fatejudger> crimsun: you seem more practical
<fatejudger> crimsun: you must be a good professor
<morrow> hmmm any hint on how to downgrade from kde beta2 to beta1?
<crimsun> fatejudger: I worked for IBM, and so I've been "tainted."
<fatejudger> crimsun: ah, that would explain it
<crimsun> OOP isn't the best for everything.
<fatejudger> crimsun: no, it isn't
<_mariux> crimsun: then thing is that my wireless card gets powered down when i suspend
<fatejudger> crimsun: but it's pretty damn good for a lot of things
<_mariux> and not powered up again
<crimsun> morrow: you need to pin your apt priorities to the older packages. man 5 apt_preferences
<_mariux> but that commando doesnt seem to help
<fatejudger> crimsun: QT is probably one of the best examples of OOP at its best
<fatejudger> crimsun: great documentation, and great functionality
<crimsun> _mariux: which 802.11 chipset?
<_mariux> ipw2200
<_mariux> it workes if i hibernate and bring it up
<crimsun> fatejudger: OOP has its benefits, surely, and Qt is an excellent kit.
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you teach your students about QT?
<fatejudger> crimsun: do any colleges teach QT for that matter?
<fatejudger> crimsun: or GTK?
<crimsun> fatejudger: I mention it if they ask. I don't teach any UI classes.
<fatejudger> crimsun: are the UI professors pretty knowledgeable in that area or do they do more OS specific UI design?
<crimsun> _mariux: not sure what you seem to be saying is the issue
<_mariux> after suspend the wlancard isnt enabled again, but it is after suspend
<crimsun> fatejudger: HCI researchers and professors are generally more concerned about other issues, but certainly toolkit design is applicable
<_mariux> so i am looking in /etc/acpi/ right now to try to see why
<morrow> crimsun: is there a Pin: line for matching all kde debs?
<_mariux> though there is no suspend.sh there
<crimsun> _mariux: there shouldn't be. It's called sleep.h
<crimsun> .sh, rather
<crimsun> there should be an /etc/acpi/suspend.d/, though
<fatejudger> crimsun: Cmnd_Alias ::= mount = Cmnd_List
<_mariux> correct
<fatejudger> crimsun: is that the correct command?
<_mariux> sleep.sh doesnt seem to tough my suspend
<_mariux> the reason i even care about suspend is that kde automatically suspends my laptop on login which is very anoying
<fatejudger> is someone here having trouble with suspend or something?
<_mariux> its klaptopdeamons fault, though i dont know why it does it
<fatejudger> auto suspend?
<fatejudger> my laptop doesn't have that problem
<fatejudger> I edited my suspend properties in the GUI
<_mariux> me too
<fatejudger> the laptop power management area
<fatejudger> just check all of the boxes
<fatejudger> on the ACPI tab
<_mariux> fatejudger: try to run klaptop_check
<fatejudger> and then reload that same program
<fatejudger> _mariux: me?
<_mariux> that suspends my laptop
<_mariux> yes
<fatejudger> why?
<_mariux> though i really dont think that app is supposed to do so
<fatejudger> if I do that I'll get disconnected
<fatejudger> _mariux: just go back into that GUI thing and tell it to suspend when you close the lid
<crimsun> fatejudger: you need to use the fully qualified path for mount, i.e., /bin/mount
<_mariux> why would that change the problem?
<fatejudger> crimsun: Cmnd_Alias ::= bin/mount = Cmnd_List
<fatejudger> crimsun: would that one be correct then?
<_mariux> the problem is that whenever klaptop_daemon starts it suspends my laptop
<fatejudger> _mariux: well that doesn't make any sense at all
<_mariux> i know :)
<fatejudger> _mariux: are you using KDE betas?
<crimsun> fatejudger: you need to give it command group name.
<crimsun> Read the man page carefully.
<_mariux> 3.4.3-breezy
<crimsun> going home.
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> KDE 3.5 <3
<_mariux> fatejudger: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114453
<fatejudger> crimsun: crap
<fatejudger> crimsun: I can't figure this one out
<fatejudger> crimsun: I give up
<fatejudger> crimsun: this manual is just way too complicated for me at 2:20 AM
<fatejudger> I need sleep...
<_mariux> my laptop also automagically suspends when i click apply in the poweroptions in kcontrol
<_mariux> (probably klaptopdaemon restarting)
<azertyuuu> !lesstif
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Are you smoking crack?
<azertyuuu> !lesstif
<fatejudger> _mariux: ok, that's just weird
<_mariux> i know :)
<fatejudger> _mariux: what laptop do you have?
<_mariux> i tured off suspend-support now and clicked  apply
<fatejudger> _mariux: maybe it just isn't compatible
<_mariux> it flickered the screen and made it full of artifacts for 10sec
<_mariux> looked like it was trying to suspend it unsucessfully.
<fatejudger> lol
<_mariux> its a 1557
<fatejudger> _mariux: mine suspends perfectly
<fatejudger> _mariux: what the hell is a 1557?
<_mariux> aopen barebone
<fatejudger> ?
<_mariux> that alot of webshops reconfigure and sell
<fatejudger> oh ok
<fatejudger> I see
<fatejudger> I have a Dell
<fatejudger> everyone supports Dell
<fatejudger> because Dell kicks ass
<_mariux> in 5.04 hibernate didnt work at all
<fatejudger> yeah well Breezy has tons of laptop support now
<fatejudger> more than almost any distro
<_mariux> but in 5.10 they both work great
<_mariux> only it autosuspends in some cases :)
<fatejudger> yeah, that's a problem
<Foodcoman> exit
<fatejudger> exit?
<fatejudger> lol
<_mariux> but i have to go to eat breakfast now
<_mariux> brb
<azertyuuu> can i install a tar.gz pack in kubuntu ?
<azertyuuu> !tar.gz
<ubotu> azertyuuu: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<student> #bytom
<fatejudger> azertyuuu: no
<fatejudger> azertyuuu: you unzip
<fatejudger> untar
<fatejudger> untar!
<azertyuuu> never mind
<_mariux> ther
<brizzio> je veux le site d'aide francais me'rci
<brizzio> qq peux m'aider please pour aller sur le salon fr
<eriksti> you guys use linuxdcpp or what?
<Lausi> Hallihallo
<azertyuuu> how can i remove opera ? 
<azertyuuu> dpkg -r opera ?
<azertyuuu> dpkg -purge opera ?
<Mars_^> Do anybody knows how can i change colours of text in xchat?
<Mars_^> ?
<dragonkh> hi
<dragonkh> anyone know how to stop my ibook closing the eth0 when I shut the lid ?
<karltk> would anyone happen to know why the thunderbird file type associations are greyed out? google doesn't seem to offer any clue.
<amarock> how do i change splashscreen of kubuntu?
<thechill> anyone in?
<ckd> how can i install Kword on my Ubuntu 5.4 ?
<amarock> ckd: via synaptic:)
<ckd> its not in synaptic
<apokryphos> ckd: enable the Universe repository
<apokryphos> !repos
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<ckd> how ?
<ckd> ?
<ckd> HELP
<amarock> what are raid devices? and md devices? what system services can i safely disable? im on simple pc..
<amarock> ckd: have patience......lemme see
<azertyuuu> how can i reconfigure grub (listordening/boottime ) ?
<ckd> dont know what u mean
<amarock> ckd: hmm..its not in my repos too......is it a part of kdeedu?
<amarock> azertyuuu: by editing menu.lst
<ckd> its fro Koffice
<amarock> ckd: then install koffice pkg i guess......
<amarock> does kubuntu breezy seem slow to startup and shutdown to anyone here? atleast slower than hoary?
<ckd> how can i do this =
<ckd> ?
<amarock> ckd: i dunno dude......i cant find koffice too...do u really need kword? try abiword:)
<ckd> i need kword for pdf eding
<amarock> i see......
<ckd> thx
<amarock> ckd: ;)
<thoreauputic> !info koffice
<ubotu> koffice: (KDE Office Suite), section kde, is optional. Version: 1:1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<thoreauputic> it's in main, evidently
<thoreauputic> in breezy anyway
<ckd> ?
<ckd> where is it
<amarock> help! synaptic is giving errors! says couldnt stat pkg list for all repos!!!
<thoreauputic> ckd: are you using the latest version of (k)ubuntu? If so just open adept or synaptic and install koffice
<amarock> help! help! synaptic is giving errors! says couldnt stat pkg list for all repos!!!
<ckd> i using ubuntu 5.04
<thoreauputic> ckd: in that case you need to enable universe
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> ckd: read those about enabling repositories
<thoreauputic> !info koffice hoary
<ubotu> koffice: (KDE Office Suite), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 1:1.3.5-2ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 13 kB, Installed size: 52 kB
<thoreauputic> ckd: 5.04 is "hoary"
<ckd> ?
<ckd> hoary?
<thoreauputic> ckd: I suggest some basic reading -  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation   and http://help.ubuntu,com
<el-stupido> i dont see my printer in System/Settins/Printer
<el-stupido> :/
<el-stupido> how do i install it?
<dragonkh> where is the DocumentRoot set for apache ?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /var/www
<dragonkh> no I mean where do you set that it should point there?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should by default
<dragonkh> no I dont want it therte
<Kamping_Kaiser> but im not sure how to change that stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i see
<dragonkh> I want it to go elsewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> grep for DocumentRoot in teh config file
<dragonkh> not in the apache2.conf file
<el-stupido> why isnt my printer installed lol and how do i install it?
<hanpu> Anyone who can help with a soundcard related problem?
<el-stupido>  dont see my printer installed in the settings.. its connected and it wont give me the option to add printer even in Admin mode
<Frieden> hello
<Frieden> can someone help me please..?
<maneveru> just ask
<Frieden> ok
<Frieden> well im unable to connect to a dial-up connection using KPPP
<Frieden> it doesnt actually get to the dialing stage
<Frieden> it just sits at "Initializing modem"
<Frieden> im wondering if it has to do with this error i get every time i launch KPPP... "/etc/resolv.conf is missing or cant be read"
<Frieden> any ideas on why i cant connect?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Frieden: can you 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'?
<Frieden> hanvt tried it
<Kamping_Kaiser> have a try. 
<Frieden> mkay
<Frieden> ok brb
<kairu0> hey all
<ph8> lo all
<kairu0> i'm new to kubuntu but not ubuntu. i installed w32codecs and divxdecore but i cant see divx files
<ph8> my print jobs are totally stuck and it's very annoying ;)
<ph8> For some reason it thinks my printer is in 'on hold' mode
<ph8> i've rebooted, many times and it works perfectly in windows (:() - it was working perfectly until yesterday when i tried to cancel a print job that was half complete
<apokryphos> kairu0: are you on i386?
<apokryphos> though, all you need to play divx is xine/mpalyer
<Heinerich> amaroK hangs while trying to play a shoutcast-stream... :-/ (5.04)
<kairu0> apokryphos: yes i am
<apokryphos> kairu0: have you installed xine?
<kairu0> apokryphos: i installed kaffeine-xine but not xine
<apokryphos> try it
<ph8> any ideas about my problem guys?
<kairu0> apokryphos: i just installed mplayer.. i think itll work :)
<ph8> it's an HP 1410 if that makes any difference, i just want kjobviewer/the system to think that it's ready to print again (which it is)
<libben> apokryphos: ive made make uninstall
<libben> but how can i check if its really gone?
<libben> i want something like dpkg -c foo.deb
<apokryphos> if there were no errors, it really was gone
<libben> well, there are some warnings
<libben> like Makefile:814: warning: overriding commands for target `clean-bcheck'
<apokryphos> ignore warnings
<libben> but thats shouldent be a problem
<apokryphos> only look for errors
<libben> i should type sudo make uninstall also =)
<apokryphos> if you prefixed to /usr, then yes, obviously
<ph8> kubuntu thinks my printer is on hold when it's not - anything i try to print just gets queued - can someone help?
<hettar> monotone: warning: input buffer for peer localhost is overfull after netcmd dispatch
<hettar> is that bad ?
<uniq_> hi.
<apokryphos> uniq_: you're alive :D
<apokryphos> haven't seen you around for.... quite a long time =)
<MenZa`> Neither have I
<MenZa`> ...I wonder why, idling here for about a week now :D?
<MenZa`> ;)
<MenZa`> Now, where are my glasses...
<_mariux> so, does updating to 3.5.2-b2 actually work?
<endo602> apokryphos: can i pm you?
<apokryphos> endo602: if it's Kubuntu-related, here's as good a place as any. It's always better to ask the channel direct ;-)
<endo602> ok
<hettar> endo602: did you get moodin working ?
<endo602> yes
<endo602> thanks
<endo602> :)
<endo602> well it dont work on 3.5
<endo602> but its installed
<hettar> sorry I didn't reply immediately but I was out for most of the day
<apokryphos> worked fine when I tried it on 3.5
<apokryphos> are you sure you installed it correctly?
<hettar> works fine on 3.5b2 here as well
<fk6> hi, I must say kubuntu really works nice, congrats to the devs, as an old gentoo user, very easy and fast to install, with many good default options :)
<fk6> we are still struggling a bit with arabic file names and some font issues, but when we solve those, we will start moving some ministries to it :)
<fk6> so thanks guys for providing us with such a nice system!
<Blippo> hi, someone replaced in kubuntu utf-8 by iso-somewhat? i have problems there still
<toby> Is anyone able to play monopoly at http://www.games.com/playgames/monopoly/lobby.jsp using Konqueror or Firefox?
<toby> (just click guest)
<toby> In firefox, the page loads but the game screen is garbled and unusable. In Konqueror, it gets stuck midway through loading
<toby> (I have J2RE and Flash ;)
<Blippo> someone any idea why gtk would use utf-8 while kde uses iso-8859-15 at my system?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gnome is based around utf-8, could be related to taht
<Blippo> installed gnome additionally in kubuntu and there i dont have the problem 
<toby> Is anyone able to try that link? I need to know if the problem is with me (so I should continue troubleshooting) or is with the site (so I should complain)
<Blippo> where would i get rid of utf-8 in gnome???
<Kamping_Kaiser> Blippo: you wouldnt
<Blippo> ups
<Kamping_Kaiser> toby: seems to work here
<toby> Thanks: which browser Kaiser?
<Blippo> hmm, e.g. gimp writes filenames as utf-8 which gets messed up when read by kde :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> toby: firefox
<Kamping_Kaiser> Blippo: :(
<toby> Kaiser: For me, in firefox, the game loads, but the buttons are missing text and the graphics have glitches, making it unplayable. Sorry to be persistant, but are you sure it's working right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> which game?
<toby> Monopoly. Things like: The list of users is blank, just has some coloured squares in it.
<toby> In the actual game (spectating) the game pieces leave trails as the move around
<toby> Buttons missing text.
<Kamping_Kaiser> toby: im not able to use it. i think network issues for me :( 
<Kamping_Kaiser> so not sure about your prob
<toby> Ok. Thankyou for trying. Maybe someone else will be able to try it?
<sorush20> guys how do I install new fonts in Kubuntu
<apokryphos> from systemsettings
<endo602> apokryphos: you still around?
<apokryphos> for a bit, yes
<endo602> i relogins
<endo602> should i try and replug the usb in?
<apokryphos> yes
<endo602> same error
<apokryphos> I'm afraid I can't help then, sorry
* apokryphos is -> out now
<uniq_> apokryphos: hi, sorry i'm this slow. my connection died and i went out to do a few things.
<sorush20> guys is there a fonts manager anywhere?
<uniq_> in hoary there is one in the control center.
<fiero> #leave
<fiero> quit
<_xuniL> what did i need to install for playing mp3?
<toby> _xuniL: not tried it, but the mp3 gstreamer plugin maybe
<_xuniL> k
<toby> then run gst-register and the amarok
<toby> but i've not tried it on Kubuntu!
<_xuniL> there where a page for this..
<_xuniL> k
<_xuniL> done it once on kubuntu but dont remember :D
<skullbocks> lo tlm
<Peaker> Hey, what script runs in KDM's login? .bashrc only runs when bash is invoked. Will .profile be run when startkde is ran by kdm?
<skullbocks> kkun as eu des pb de son  en passant a breezy ?
<_xuniL> how do i change permissions on a hard disk?
<skullbocks> chmod ?
<_xuniL> k
<toby> chmod -r to make it recursive throughout directories
<_xuniL> what do i write if i whant every one able to read files?
<skullbocks> 554 in the third position 
<skullbocks> sory
<skullbocks> 554
<skullbocks> forget the end ;)
<skullbocks> 664 would be better
<skullbocks> actualy
<_xuniL> 663?
<_xuniL> 664?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xuniL: do you want just read, or write as well?
<skullbocks> 664 -> rw-rw-r--
<Kamping_Kaiser> adn do you want apps to be executablle is the other thing?
<_xuniL> kamping_kaiser i just whant to read...
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xuniL: then all files 444
<_xuniL> its my windows drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> and directorys 111
<Kamping_Kaiser> *555
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, in that case mount ro
<Kamping_Kaiser> (read only)
<Kamping_Kaiser> much easyer :)
<_xuniL> write mount command
<skullbocks> some had sound problem after updating to breezy ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xuniL: in your /etc/fstab, change the windows line so it had 'defaults,ro,otherstuff'
<skullbocks> i have no more sound but everything seems to be properly installed ...
<_xuniL> Kamping_Kaiser should options= defaults dump=ro and pass = otherstuff
<skullbocks> nobody ?
<_xuniL> not getting sound?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xuniL: there should be no '=
<Kamping_Kaiser> ' in the fstab
<skullbocks> yep
<_xuniL> kamping_kaiser huh?
<_xuniL> gett the gsteamer plugins and codecc
<_xuniL> skullbocks
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xuniL: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/fstab" to pastebin somewhere?
<_xuniL> kubuntu.pastebin.se
<_xuniL> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_xuniL> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402954
<_xuniL> w8 thats my fstab
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /dev/hda2   /windows    ntfs  defaults    0   0
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xunil, because its NTFS it has to be read only anyway, but you need to add 'umask 755' or similar to the line (i forget exactly)
<Tm_T> umask=0
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> full rights to all
<Tm_T> except ro system
<_xuniL> where should i put it?
<Tm_T> defaults,ro,umask=0
<Tm_T> ok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _xuniL: ask Tm_T
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)'
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> and hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi tm :)
<Tm_T> eh
<_xuniL> Tm_t like this
<_xuniL> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402963
<_xuniL> ?
<Tm_T> you should not shorten shorted nick ;)
<Tm_T> no, defaults,ro,umask=0
<Tm_T> they are all options
<_xuniL> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/402965
<_xuniL> like that=
<_xuniL> ?
<_xuniL> is it read only now
<_xuniL> ?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> forced to
<_xuniL> good
<Tm_T> ntfs is "always" read only
<_xuniL> thx
<Tm_T> and yes, correctly
<Tm_T> :)
<_xuniL> you can force changes... :/
<apokryphos> uniq_: no problem; how've you been?
<_xuniL> do i need to restart for getting the changes?
<Tm_T> no really
<Tm_T> now just mount it
<Tm_T> saying "mount /dev/hda2"
<_xuniL> dont i need to unmount it?
<Tm_T> uh?
<Tm_T> it's mounted already?
<_xuniL> yeah at /windows
<Tm_T> yse, umount
<Tm_T> if you need to get those changes
<_xuniL> yay it works...
<_xuniL> thxx
<Tm_T> np
<_xuniL> any one know then ubuntu update amarok to the newst version?
<_xuniL> the one right now are useing almost full cpu...
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> I use self compiled svn version
<Tm_T> just compiled _newest_
<_xuniL> k...
<Tm_T> fifth time today :p
<_xuniL> then i remove the one i have now
<Tm_T> well, what version it is?
<_xuniL> 1.3
<Tm_T> 1.3. what?
<_xuniL> 1.3.1
<Tm_T> ah yes
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> you would like to compile yourself?
<_xuniL> well i wouldent say like ....
<Tm_T> :p
<_xuniL> if i use the get-amarok-svn.sh do i need to uninstall amarok?
<Tm_T> yes,
<Tm_T> hmm, never used that script myself
<_xuniL> k
<_xuniL> to bad :/
<Tm_T> I have my own scripts :p
<_xuniL> heh
<apokryphos> 1.3.3 was recently released.. not that great a need to use svn
<Tm_T> apokryphos: well, 1.3.4 is out(?)
<Tm_T> not yet
<Tm_T> String Freeze until 1.3.4 !!
<Tm_T> ;)
<Zeep> amaroK?
<Tm_T> and yes, always good reason to use svn
<apokryphos> heh, and I thought they were going straight to 1.4
<Zeep> There is going to be a 1.3.5, too
<Tm_T> because there's every day something better(or worse ;p) when we are talking of amaroK
<Zeep> According to their roadmap
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I love the fact that the devs are active, but svn isn't great for everyone; stability etc 8)
<apokryphos> 1.3.5 too... ouch. Lodda bugfixes
<Zeep> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/RoadMap
<apokryphos> though I love the way they make feature changes in 1.3.5 too :P
<apokryphos> er, 1.3.x I mean
<Tm_T> apokryphos: =)
<Tm_T> apokryphos: well, I always(?) use newest svn and it's more stable than releases in most of time
<_xuniL> the svn program what is it called in apt-get?
<Zeep> subversion?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: haven't used svn lately, but it would generally be ok. Still, some checkouts I'd be left with inaccessible configure amarok, broken ipod handling (though this happened in actual versions too), and other tinklings
<apokryphos> Zeep: yes
<Zeep> kdesvn - A Subversion client for KDE
<apokryphos> never used that; might try it out someday
<apokryphos> the commands aren't hard to type :P
<Zeep> Take a look at their roadmap
<Zeep> iPod-support is going to be corrected with 1.4
<Zeep> finally ;-(
<apokryphos> it's working currently -- fixed in 1.3.3 IIRC
<apokryphos> it's just gonna get better in 1.4
<_xuniL> cant find kdesvn
<Tm_T> apokryphos: afaik that ipod handling is fixed
<apokryphos> yup, as I said :P
<Zeep> At the moment, I'm sitting at a SuSE-box, so the apt-output does differ 
<Zeep> Yeah, but they are going to switch to libgpod for iPod-support, which does offer more features
<Zeep> _xuniL: KDESVN: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26589
<_xuniL> will try installing from source
<kkathman> good day, all :)
<Zeep> kkathman: hi
<kkathman> hi there  Zeep :)
<Peaker> where can I set my PATH or other environment variables safely so they are accessible to all apps?
<avinoam> I get the following error trying to configure kmuddy:
<avinoam> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<kkathman> Peaker:  you'll need to go to your basrc file (or edit it)
<apokryphos> avinoam: install libx11-dev
<Peaker> kkathman: The problem is that .bashrc only affects bash and its child processes
<Peaker> I want all my user's processes to be affected
<kkathman> Peaker:  I dont think you can have your cake and eat it too
<apokryphos> Peaker: PATH is defined in /etc/profile
<apokryphos> (for system-wide)
<Peaker> apokryphos: So /etc/profile runs in all login processes?
<apokryphos> yes
<kkathman> apokryphos: but then if the user has his own Path, that will supercede it, will it not?
<kkathman> ie in his /home
<avinoam> apokryphos, i did and still get the same error
<apokryphos> kkathman: any extra paths added in system-wide will still be respected 
<Peaker> apokryphos: ~/.profile will also run in the login of each user, after /etc/profile?
<kkathman> apokryphos: my point being...that if each user has their own .bashrc, then the path there will overwrite the master in /etc/profile
<apokryphos> Peaker: yes
<apokryphos> kkathman: no, it'll just use the extra ones it has
<kkathman> so he'll have to remove any PATH statements (except for addons) in all user files
<kkathman> apokryphos: ONLY if its of the form PATH = PATH:........
<kkathman> ie the concatenation
<apokryphos> avinoam: don't remember exactly what else it is. But, for example do apt-get build-dep kde-styles-lipstik  and it'll pull in the relevant things for it
<apokryphos> kkathman: what are you talking about?
<avinoam> apokryphos, there's nothing for kmuddy
<azertyuuu> hey all , can anyone help me? I want to have Windows as default OS in Grub 
<apokryphos> avinoam: I know... do what I said there though
<avinoam> exactly that?
<apokryphos> yes
<kkathman> apokryphos: I believe that if one's own .bashrc file in their /home/<name> directory, has a PATH =  statement, then it takes precedence over the master in /etc/profile.  Unless the one in the user's HOME is set to concatenate additional paths.
<kkathman> I had a problem with this in Hoary and worked with someone here to resolve it, and that was the problem.
<apokryphos> I don't really know; could be the case, I guess. Might test in a bit
<avinoam> apokryphos, still unable to find a source package
<apokryphos> avinoam: hoary or breezy?
<kkathman> Maybe its changed in breezy :)
<avinoam> apokryphos, breezy
<apokryphos> argh, kde-style-lipstik
<apokryphos> damn Ss
<avinoam> apokryphos, what is it gonna bring in?
<apokryphos> avinoam: the build depends for that package; which, requires the X includes
<apokryphos> quite sure you only need libx11-dev, but that might have changed
<avinoam> gotcha
<avinoam> thanks
<kkathman> Is anyone familiar with a package called "beagle" which is a desktop search engine I think
<_xuniL> no
<apokryphos> yes, it's a gnomism though. Meant to be quite good
<apokryphos> KDE's answer is Kat, pretty much; but it does more :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, i should try i tout :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> root eh....
<kkathman> kewl apokryphos thanx...I know that beagle was rather hard to install in Hoary, and I passed on it then
<kkathman> Good day Blissex :)
<Blissex> Hello!
<kkathman> Hey there raphink :)
<troestec> bin ich schon drin
<Kamping_Kaiser> kubuntu-de
<kkathman> Morning (or whatever) Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<Tm_T> :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi kkathman, yes, its 2 am :) so morning
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> hey Tm_T o/
<Tm_T> 19:38 here
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: lol...morning here too!! but 11:30am SUnday
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. monday today :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> got to take my sister to school in 5 hours
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: where are you located?
<kkathman> just curious :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> central australia
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) 
<kkathman> ahh ok knew it had to be way way over there somewhere :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> id like to be on teh east coast, but im here :}
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'way over there' lol
<kkathman> well you are some 14 hours ahead :)
<corincole> hey, can someone help me please?
<kkathman> Tm_T: is around 8 from me 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) yeh, it owns
<kkathman> corincole: whats the issue?
<corincole> can someone go to #ubuntu and ask someone to unblock me...  i dont know why ive been blocked... :o
<corincole> :'(
<corincole> I need to talk to Seveas, but i dont think hes online atm
<kkathman> you can try to  PM him
<kkathman> I dont have any clout in #ubuntu :)
<corincole> hes not online
<corincole> are there any OPS in #ubuntu atm?
<kkathman> I dunno I dont usually hang out there
<Kamping_Kaiser> i love irc :) you meet ppl all over the place
<kkathman> apokryphos is there but I dont know if he is an op
<corincole> kkathman - can you go and ask? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> corincole: are you sure you dont know why you were banned?
<corincole> yup
<libben> look at ur status window then to check the mess =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 its just started raining
<kkathman> corincole: not really, because I dont know you, and I dont know the circumstances of your situation...its best if you work that out with them.
<corincole> i was on there this morning, left without being kicked...  because Seveas was away (at IKEA apparently lol), and now i am blocked....
<corincole> can you ask an OP to pm me?
<kkathman> hey hussam :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: you get pretty good rains there in Central Australia?
<hussam> kkathman, Kamping_Kaiser: hi guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: depends. down by the coast yes, in the center not so much
<kkathman> hussam how are you today?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im going to bed :) its my time 
<hussam> kkathman: fine, you?
<kkathman> hussam: Im doin pretty good thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> see you later today :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in about 18 hours ;)
<kkathman> take care Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<kkathman> libben: what was going on with corincole's status window that he was banned...Im just curious
<jolly_joe> Im trying to install breezy from CD, I want to set up a /home partition as FAT32, but everytime i try this I can not create a user. Can someone help me please?
<kkathman> jolly_joe: the install should walk you through that fairly painlessly
<kkathman> ohhh wait as a FAT32??? 
<kkathman> ewwwwwwwwwwwwww why?
<jolly_joe> so that I can have it in windows if need be
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> not a good idea
<Tm_T> fat32 doesn't handle user rights very well
<kkathman> jolly_joe: best to have windows first, use partition magic to create your partitions, then install Breezy in that partition
<jolly_joe> can I put it in quiet mode?
<jolly_joe> i got the partitions sorted out
<jolly_joe> just cant seem to create user, i think its permissions business
<kkathman> I think you have to have an ext3 partition to install any Linux, dont you Tm_T ??
<Tm_T> kkathman: ext2 is fine too
<kkathman> cuz thats what the installer looks for
<kkathman> ahh true Tm_T  you're right
<Tm_T> :p
<kkathman> I've always used ext3 tho
<Tm_T> and you can use reiserfs too in many places
<Tm_T> though booting partition is recommended to be ext
<kkathman> but install, rearrange your windows first, then partition and make an ext3, then install breezy
* JakubS uses reiser3 and reiser4 exclusively
<kkathman> Tm_T: unless you dual boot I guess
<jolly_joe> i got the partitions ok
<kkathman> JakubS: even on dual boot machines with windows?
<JakubS> kkathman: i have no dual boot machines
<kkathman> JakubS: yah me either
<mephysto> ebo
<Broxtor> I have a tv attached to a pc running Kubuntu 5.10. During the boot process there's no problem, but as soon as KDE starts, my screen goes black.
<Broxtor> Does anyone know how I can solve this?
<Broxtor> Btw: I'm using a Nvidia Geforce 2 MX400 graphics card and I have the Nvidia drivers installed
<Tm_T> Broxtor: legacy drivers you mean?
<Tm_T> yeah, your display driver needs legacy drivers
<_lucas> smarlink moden works!!
<_lucas> smartlink moden works!!
<Tm_T> ok
<Broxtor> Tm_T: I'm not sure what you mean by legacy drivers. I've got the one provided with Nvidia
<rikva|laptop> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu Hoary, I reinstalled the / and swap partition and kept the /home partition. I have one major problem; sudo doesn't work. kdesu says my password is wrong (it isnt) and sudo in a konsole accepts the password and then ignores the parameter, e.g. 'sudo ls' returns nothing. What can I do?
<Tm_T> Broxtor: apt-cache search legacy | grep nvidia
<Tm_T> Broxtor: those are the dirvers you need
<Tm_T> not the one you're using
<Broxtor> Tm_T: Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<Tm_T> np
<Blissex> rikva|laptop: thats really odd. Try 'sudo -s' to see if you get a 'root' shell, and then try 'su -' to the same effect.
<Blissex> rikva|laptop: also, check '/etc/sudoers'
<rikva|laptop> Blissex: sudo -s returns nothing
<rikva|laptop> Blissex: su - ... what do you mean? just su works, i become root
<rikva|laptop> in /etc/sudoers is "root   ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rikva|laptop> "
<rikva|laptop> and Defaults
<rikva|laptop> 'sudo -s ls' returns "/bin/ls: /bin/ls: cannot execute binary file"
<Blissex> rikva|laptop: consider adding a line to '/etc/sudoers' the same as the one that's there with your user name in it instead of 'root', and read 'man su' and 'man sudo' for the meaning of the options.
<doctormo> how can I connect my Powerbook to my Kubuntu System?
<rikva|laptop> Blissex: you saved my day. Thank you
<doctormo> I should add by WiFi
<rikva|laptop> this problem is propably caused because of the expert-installd i did :|
<Roree> hi everyone, i am having a problem installing Kubuntu. I burnt the ISO to a cd, and booted from the CD fine. After going through some options it starts the installation process. When i get to the part about getting the installation files, it throws and error saying it couldn't get the files from the CD and that there might be a problem with my drive or with the integrity of the CD
<doctormo> I can't seem to get them to match
<Blissex> rikva|laptop: yes, likely, the default install should add your userid to '/etc/sudoers' for you.
* penguin42 is running konsole's under ubuntu's gnome setup (I prefer konsole to gnome-terminal) - but if I have them set to 'mark taskbar entry' they throb the entry but don't clear the mark until I move into and out of the window - even if I moved to the tab that caused the beep within the same window - konsole bug or Gnome window-list ?
<Blissex> Roree: almost surely a bad burn or a bad download. Use the checksums to verify both the downloaded ISO image and the CD itself.
<Roree> ok, how can i check the checksum? i remember doing it a while ago, but it was a while so can't remember :$
<Blissex> Roree: with a program like 'md5sum'. The Ubuntu Wiki has detailed instructions.
<doctormo> join #ubuntu
<kkathman> Blissex: are you familiar with Kat ?
<Blissex> kkathman: which Kat?
<kkathman> Blissex: the newest one, the desktop search utility
<kkathman> One of the helper programs it says im missing is lyx2html, and yet I cant find that in the repositories through apt-cache
<Blissex> kkathman: looking, not totally surprising though...
<kkathman> Im just wondering if thereare alot of lyx files on my system...Im not familiar with that
<kkathman> I'm inclined to just ignore that
<Roree> where can i find the md5sum for the kubunto iso image? i'm getting confused :S
<Blissex> kkathman: ignore it if you can. LyX is a GUI frontend to TeX
<kkathman> ahh ok thanks Blissex :)
<Blissex> kkathman: it was the project that the founder of KDE did before starting KDE.
<kkathman> Roree: check the Ubuntu wiki :)
<Blissex> Roree: or any FTP download site.
<Blissex> Roree: I prefer to download ISOs with things like BitTorrent, RSYNC or P2P like eDonkey because they do a running checksum of what they download.
<Roree> i'm looking at the ubuntu wiki, but i can't find the kubuntu checksum
<Roree> i might have to whack it on bit torrent tonight then. i just downloaded it through firefox yesterday
<Blissex> Roree: use RSYNC, it will fix any problems it has without redownloading it. BT will do that too if you do it cleverly.
<Blissex> Roree: If you beg I can find you an RSYNC URL to use.
<Roree> please please please please please :)
<Blissex> Roree: OK :-).
<Roree> thank you :) i really appreciate it :)
<Blissex> Roree: CD? DVD? Hoary? Breezy? i386? amd64? PPC?
<apokryphos> cornicle guy -- heh, he's funny. "Doesn't know why"; ultimate spammer :D
<Roree> CD, Breezy i386 (5.10)
<Blissex> Roree: OK!
<Roree> but i did burn the cd with a dvd burner (i guess that doesn't make much difference?)
<rikva|laptop> How do I install w32codecs or something similair in Breezy?  It isn't in the multiverse...
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<kkathman> hmmm kat doesnt seem to go out and index files...unless Im just not seeing it at all :)
<Blissex> Roree: rsync -v -p -P -v SE.Releases.Ubuntu.com::ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso 
<rikva|laptop> thanks apokryphos 
<Blissex> Roree: Try it now...
<Roree> i get a weird smiley in that, after SE.Releases.Ubuntu.com: then it has the smiley. Is the next bit just "Ubuntu-releases/"?
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi.
<Roree> hmm, how do i actually do the RSYNC? :$
<Blissex> Roree: configure your IRC client not to smilify... it is ''colon colon ubuntu-release''
<Blissex> Roree: configure your IRC client not to smilify... it is ''colon colon ubuntu-releases''
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyony know if there is a way to get a tree view on left side and folders on the right side in konqueror?
<Blissex> Roree: that's the full command you need to do.
<Roree> yeh, i worked that out after copying and pasting :S
<kkathman> Sonny_Wertzik:  yes
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, hi
<kkathman> Sonny_Wertzik: launch Konq, press F9
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, kool thanx
<Blissex> Roree: do that command in the directory in which you have the existing ISO.
<Roree> i;m trying, but i can't write all the text. it stops me from writing the end of the file name
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, awsome! thank you
<Sonny_Wertzik> kkathman, is there a way to save that configureation?
<NetSKaVeN> anyone has the flashplayer-mozilla working with konqueror?
<Blissex> Roree: well, type it in, use completion.
<Blissex> Sonny_Wertzik: look at the profiles... You probably want the file management profile, not the web one.
<Blissex> Sonny_Wertzik: there are three obvious meny entries in the 'Settings' menu related to profiles. Also, this is a pure KDE questions, there is another channel for that, #KDE.
<Sonny_Wertzik> Blissex, is that in windoww specific settings?
<hydrogen> hrm
<hydrogen> If I want to compile my own kernel, but keep the friendly bootsplash and all that, is there anything special I need to do?
<hyperactivecrond> ggrowl....... in Kmail, if i have received a pgp encrypted message it won't let me de-crypt it
<Roree> Blissex: i'm getting confused here. i am in the command window, trying to use rsync, but it says its an invalid command
<hyperactivecrond> automagically but i can save and gpg it manually
<Blissex> Roree: 'apt-get install rsync' might help...
<Roree> ooops, i forgot to say i'm in Windows :$ i don't think that works right?
<Blissex> hydrogen: I think you need the bootsplash patch... The Kubuntu kernel has quite a few custom patches/extensions in it.
<Blissex> Roree: you can get RSYNC for MS Windows. Have a look at the download section of http://RSYNC.Samba.org/
<hydrogen> hrm
<hydrogen> bootsplash patch is no problem
<hydrogen> wasn't sure if that was all or what
<luminoso> hey guys.. on my KDE i'am having "london" instead of date... how do i correct this?
<qatsi> ohh im having so much trubles with my ATI card :S i need some help, could anyone plz ?...thanx
<apokryphos> luminoso: hover over it, then scroll up
<luminoso> qatsi, thanks!!!!!!!!
<luminoso> finally!
<Blissex> Roree: http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/ for a prepackages version of RSYNC for MS Windows.
<qatsi> luminoso: ? you mean thanx != thanks ?
<Roree> thanks, i was just getting confused trying to work out what to do with the package i had :d
<Blissex> hydrogen: you can always get the ubuntu-patch package for your kernel
<hydrogen> Blissex: cool
<luminoso> qatsi, ??
* hydrogen hopes that'd apply cleanly to 2.6.13 :)
<qatsi> luminoso: you said "qatsi, thannks!!!!!!!!!!!".....
<qatsi> please help my lost ATI soul :'( i cant play anything :S
<luminoso> yap!!! i was having problems with this.. and so simple!!
<qatsi> uhmmm...:'(
<luminoso> what? :O
<qatsi> i should have bought an nvidia :(
<luminoso> yap! ndvidia rocks!
<qatsi> and ati sucks :p
<luminoso> ohh sorry.. i now understand what happend
<_poison> hi ^^
<luminoso> apokryphos, thanks!!!
<qatsi> i dont have support for 3d gaming :(
<luminoso> ohhh... ati=nvidia... i can't run medal of honor 2
<_poison> can I install Kubuntu from a running System ? 
<Roree> i'm going to have to give up on this for now. i'm getting too confused with rsync (ie. those packages are well confusing) and have to have dinner... :( thank you for the help Blissex, i'll keep hold of that link you gave me and try again later
<apokryphos> _poison: eh?
<_poison> apokryphos: I don't have a cdrom .... and it would be nice if I could install it from a chroot or something ...
<Blissex> hydrogen: the package is actually called 'linux-patch-2.6.xxxx' BTW
<apokryphos> !tell _poison about install
<Blissex> hydrogen: the package is actually called 'linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.xxxx' BTW
<_poison> apokryphos: thanks ...
<Blissex> hydrogen: the latest seems to be 'linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12'
<hydrogen> yea
<qatsi> apokryphos: do you know of any ati driver who works with 3d gaming ? i have fglrx and when i run glxgears i should get 700 or 1000 fps, i get about 32 :S
<Blissex> qatsi: that means it is not properly installed. Check out #ATI
<apokryphos> qatsi: nope, sorry -- wouldn't touch ATI :-O
<qatsi> Blissex: thanx for the channel :)
<hydrogen> EXS is nice
<hydrogen> in xorg
<hydrogen> but I think thats only 2d
<qatsi> apokryphos: ha, i should have known about ati :p
<Blissex> qatsi: also, if you have a 9200 or earlier you can use the DRI/DRM drivers, and if you have a 9600 you can use the experimental R300 driver.
<Blissex> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<qatsi> Blissex: i have 9200 SE
<Blissex> qatsi: then you can sure use the DRI/DRM open source drivers. The links above are for 'fglrx', and you need not have installed it. The 9200 SE is supported by default.
<Blissex> !dri
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Blissex
<Blissex> !drm
<ubotu> Not a clue, Blissex
<Blissex> qatsi: just find any DRI/DRM/ATI HOWTO or tutorial (there are several) on how to enable DRI/DRM with the standard Xorg server and drivers.
<qatsi> thank you a lot Blissex :)
<hyperactivecrond> !ati
<ubotu> somebody said ati was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<hyperactivecrond> qatsi: ^^
<hyperactivecrond> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hyperactivecrond> then do ^^
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: what :D ?
<hyperactivecrond> qatsi: you're having the ati problem?
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: yes :( 
<Blissex> qatsi: note that in your case the DRI/DRM drivers are a lot more convenient, as every time you upgrade kernel or X they get upgraded automagically and the config does not change. With the 'fglrx' driver you can have complications.
<hyperactivecrond> !tell qatsi about ati
<antony_> when i insert a cd or flash card, konqueror pops up a message like An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:... sda1 doesn not exist. is this fixed by the hal update in the /topic, or is something else not working?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell qatsi about xorg
<hyperactivecrond> qatsi: do the ati thing first
<qatsi> ha, tell qatsi about buying good video cards :p
<hyperactivecrond> then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: ahhh :s too much info, i have to take note :p
<kkathman> anyone here run kat actively, I've set up the catalog but nothing seems to be happening
<Tm_T> kkathman: it's quite alpha and beta
<Tm_T> never got it working properly
<antony_> when i insert a cd or flash card, konqueror pops up a message like An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:... sda1 doesn not exist. is this fixed by the hal update in the /topic, or is something else not working?
<kkathman> Tm_T: ahh ok
<kkathman> Tm_T: I set up the catalog...do I need to do something to get it start indexing?
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: ahhh no, i have xconfig :'( that was my main problem with gentoo :'(
<Tm_T> kkathman: I have no idea
<hyperactivecrond> qatsi: you're using kubuntu, rite?
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: yes
<kkathman> hmmm
<fis> hi all :)
<hyperactivecrond> qatsi: dpkg-reconfigure comes wit kubuntu
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: so i just do that ?
<hyperactivecrond> qatsi: did you do the ati thing yet?
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: in the ati thing they ask me to run fglrxconfig :p which is the xconfig thing :p
<hyperactivecrond> !tell me about ati
<djperegrine> whats new in KDE 3.5 ?
<apokryphos> djperegrine: go to developer.kde.org and see teh changelog
<hyperactivecrond> so just do the tutorial qatsi
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: ok, im at it :D
<hyperactivecrond> :)
<kkathman> apokryphos: you suggested kat today, and I seem to have a bit of an issue getting it to begin indexing..are you familiar with this?
<djperegrine> apokryphos:  I don't see it
<zalian> how can i cofigure request tracker
<zalian> how can i cofigure request tracker
<apokryphos> djperegrine: release schedules -> feature plan
<apokryphos> kkathman: haven't used it in some time, sorry
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: my frame rate is variable....it has reached 1200 fps..so i suppose its ok
<hyperactivecrond> mk qatsi
<kkathman> well I will chalk kat up to another buggy KDE app then like Kopete
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: sorry, that was in 5 seconds :p max in 1 sec is about 250
<hyperactivecrond> heh 
<hyperactivecrond> kkathman: which app
<libben> how do i restart eth1 ?
<vonHalenbach> ifconfig eth1 stop
<vonHalenbach> ifconfig eth1 start
<qatsi> so now my computer should work with Warcraft III ?
<hbrednek> I'm trying to get ubuntu loaded on a machine where I will be using RAID-1.  I was hoping to use Ubuntu's install to do this, but I cannot get past the "Partition Disks" screen.  It needs to be told that the raid device is /, which I would gladly do if I could.  Is there a way to tell it to use the raid device as /?
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: kat
<hyperactivecrond> kat or kate?
<kkathman> kate works fine
<hyperactivecrond> ah 
<hyperactivecrond> !kat
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: Not a clue
<qatsi> hyperactivecrond: thank you very much, ill see what i can do to run warcraft :D bye bye !
<hyperactivecrond> :? ok then
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: no problem
<hyperactivecrond> oooooook
<vonHalenbach> Has anyone tried a vnc connection over the Internet?
<apokryphos> kkathman: what's wrong with kopete?
<Tm_T> Kopete <3
<kkathman> apokryphos: is, and always has been very buggy
* Tm_T is trying to add one more feature to Kopete
<Tm_T> kkathman: not here
<kkathman> I stick with Gaim...its fine
<apokryphos> never found Kopete buggy, except when using svn here rarely
<regeya> vonHalenbach: I usually use ssh.  y'know, run vnc server on one machine, run sshd on it as well, start up a ssh session like ssh -C -L 127.0.0.1:5900:127.0.0.1 somebody@someother.machine then connect to 127.0.0.1 in vncclient
<kkathman> good Tm_T glad you have no probs :)
<Tm_T> :p
<apokryphos> kkathman: what kind of problems?
<regeya> running vnc over teh intarweb gives me the willies
<djperegrine> Whats the best way to install mythfrontend?
<kkathman> apokryphos: loading themes, duplicating buddy lists, 
<vonHalenbach> Im just interested to try a testconnection without ssh.
<hyperactivecrond> djperegrine: synaptic or apt-get
<regeya> I really love how System Settings has a handbook menu item, but there's no help files.
<djperegrine> hyperactivecrond: its not in the ubuntu repostory
<hyperactivecrond> djperegrine: google it
<hyperactivecrond> and get the dpkg format if availab
<kkathman> Like I said, its ok, gaim works great, and they arent in trouble :)
<regeya> I freakin' love it when kde apps offer help, then fail to deliver.  broken behavior imho
<hyperactivecrond> le
<dmlinux_> What are the advantages of KDE over gnome?
<regeya> dmlinux_: that's an awfully big question :-)
<dmlinux_> regeya thats why i ask
<djperegrine> dmlinux_: its more about taste
<dmlinux_> regeya no one every gives me opinions, they always say something like what you just said
<regeya> dmlinux_: the simple way to put it is this:  if you want a clean and easy-to-use desktop, choose gnome.  if you want something that's usable but runs the risk of hitting you with feature overload, use kde.
<regeya> dmlinux_: the simple way to put it is this:  if you want a clean and easy-to-use desktop, choose gnome.  if you want something that's usable but runs the risk of hitting you with feature overload, use kde.
<dmlinux_> djperegrine, is tehere a site with Screenshots of only KDE?
<kkathman> regeya: thats funny :)
<regeya> dmlinux_: kde.org
<dmlinux_> i run KDE stuff from gnome, it doesnt bother me that it all floats on my memory , i was just curious if it had anything that gnome didnt. i like gnome, very sleek , and neat
<kkathman> dmlinux_: bottom line its just a matter of preference, there are many desktops (GUI) to choose from..find the one you like :)
<dmlinux_> kk thanks all
<regeya> dmlinux_: I personally chose to go back to KDE because I didn't care whether or not the apps I used met the requirements of some arbitrary HIG.  It bugs me that long after things were thrown out of GNOME apps because they didn't conform to the GNOME HIG, they still aren't back and don't seem to be coming back.  It bugs me that newer apps like, erm, don't remember the name but some media app that looks like it'll take the Rhyth
<regeya>  bugs me that GNOME is doing the things that people used to accuse KDE of doing, yet it's all fine and dandy this time around.  Mostly, though, I just like KDE better.  I don't feel the need to run to an xterm as often, which I see as a good thing.
<regeya> well, *that* was a wasted effort...
<endo602> how can i tell whether my hp multifunction printer is working on this system?
<kkathman> endo602: print to it?
<endo602> i dont have ink
<endo602> i just want to know if its configured
<kkathman> endo602: did you install the drivers?
<endo602> the packages were installed
<kkathman> endo602: When you set the printer up, it gives you the option to print a test page
<kkathman> endo602: well you still have to install the driver
<kkathman> endo602: go to System Settings - Hardware - Printers
<endo602> i see it
<endo602> its on my other system
<endo602> so i guess i gotta wait
<endo602> until my wife is done with her game to setup the printer
<endo602> thanks bro
<kkathman> np
<endo602> it wasnt set up
<endo602> ill do it as soon as possible
<endo602> by the wya
<endo602> i formatted that USB drive to fat32
<kkathman> yah, loading install files isnt enough...still have to set it up...usually with cups
<endo602> and not deal
<endo602> i use samba to network with my desktop
<endo602> has anyone tried changing the icon for kmenu?
<endo602> its not working for me
<kkathman> endo602: I use samba also, my printer is actually connected to my winbox, and I use cups to print through it
<endo602> cups?
<kkathman> endo602:  yes cups...its installed standard on your system
<endo602> where can i find it
<kkathman> endo602: you dont need to "find it" its there 
<endo602> oh
<endo602> so i just set it up?
<endo602> and all is fine?
<endo602> kkathman: can i pm you>
<endo602> ?
<kkathman> endo602:  sure
<kkathman> endo602: having the files installed on the system, is kinda like having a cd. The files are now there, but you still have to go through the process of adding the printer, and telling the system where it is, and how to access it
<vonHalenbach> libben : Has it worked?
<libben> is alt+f2 having the same $PATH as the terminal has?
<hyperactivecrond> libben: yes?
<libben> so why isnt it allways give me a error about something on the torrent when i try to download them when started it thru alt f2. but when i start from terminal its all ok
<libben> isnt == is it =)
<Blissex> libben: the same path a terminal had when you logged in.
<kkathman> sorry endo602 I stepped away a moment...just got your PM
<endo602> no worries
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi guys
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> look at this
<wotnarg> wow... artsd one even start for me atm :p
<vonHalenbach> hi Tallia
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<endo602> anyone get their USB pendrive to work?'
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i never recompile the kernel
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is it a tricky and long operation?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: please read the topic, and dont flood...put that in a pastebin
<wotnarg> endo602: Mine works just fine.
<endo602> what you got?
<endo602> what company
<wotnarg> errmmm... 'ep memory', and lexar, but it doesnt matter
<endo602> because my lexar is not working
<wotnarg> They should all work if they are standard flashdrives
<wotnarg> whats not working about it?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> isn't possible to download a precompiled version of the kernel?
<endo602> when i plug in konq pops up with error
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> like the one that ubuntu gave me when i installed the system several months ago?
<wotnarg> Tallia1-KubuntuB: yea...
<wotnarg> Tallia1-KubuntuB: apt-get install linux-image-blah
<endo602> The file or folder media:/sba1 does not exist
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i haven't got time for recompile..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and which must be the blah....
<wotnarg> endo602: go to konsole, and try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1'
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i need a kernel compiled with the last gcc
<wotnarg> like, 4.0?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> 4.0.2
<wotnarg> all kubuntu kernels will be then
<wotnarg> open adept
<wotnarg> and install one
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i'm opening synaptics now
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> why when i upgraded the system the kernel haven't been?
<wotnarg> endo602: any luck?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ( updated to breezy )
<endo602> Password:
<endo602> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wotnarg> Erm, it should have. I'm not sure why it didnt.
<wotnarg> endo602: paste your fstab in a pastebin?
<endo602> how
<wotnarg> paste.ubuntu.nl
<wotnarg> I believe is one of them
<wotnarg> paste it, then post the address.
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: tell me about your upgrade... what were you on before and how did you upgrade?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> wotnarg: i alredy have them installed
<endo602> ok
<endo602> how do i get my fstab
<wotnarg> cat /etc/fstab
<wotnarg> Tallia1-KubuntuB: So whats the problem?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i were on hoary and i substitute repositories with breezy
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: then what
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> that i can't install vmware because it requires a gcc 4 compiled kernel
<kkathman> did you have vmware under hoary?
<_jorge_> alguem fala portugues ou espang=hol?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> yes, but i deleted it now.. i downloaded the new version
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and i am trying to install it on the new system
<kkathman> Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Blissex> _jorge_: #Ubuntu-es or similar for PT/BR
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kubuntu
<wotnarg> _jorge_: #kubuntu-es 
<endo602> no such cat wotnarg
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: what do you suggest me?
<wotnarg> endo602: cat /etc/fstab returns an error?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: no clue, but sounds like vmware has some major restrictions
<vonHalenbach> sudo cat /etc/fstab
<endo602> got it
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how can i check which version of the kernel have been loaded on boot?
<wotnarg> vonHalenbach: For future reference, you dont need sudo to cat that file ;)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and is runnign now?
<wotnarg> uname -r
<vonHalenbach> oh. Thanks
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ?
<endo602> wotnarg
<wotnarg> Tallia1-KubuntuB: uname -r in a console will give you ther version your running.
<endo602> i just put it in pm
<wotnarg> ok
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> 2.6.12-9-386
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> it is the correct one
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> but why it is not compiled with the new gcc?
<endo602> tell me what you think
<wotnarg> endo602: yea, its not in there. do you know what device your usb drive is in?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: I think the breezy kernel is like 2.6.12 something
<vonHalenbach> endo : Is it a brand new usbpen ?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> 2.6.12-9-386
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: its 2.6.12-9
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: yes,... but why it is not compiled with gcc 4? 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: i have that!
<vonHalenbach> Have you used it with another computer ?
<wotnarg> endo602: try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -t vfat
<wotnarg> endo602: first do sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 though
<vonHalenbach> Is a filesystem on it?
<wotnarg> vonHalenbach: They come formatted, so that shouldn't be a problem.
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: it is compiled with 4...the current gcc is 4.0.1-3
<vonHalenbach> I know.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: what can i do?
<endo602> done wotnarg
<endo602> what now?
<wotnarg> endo602: It work?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: check with vmware maybe?
<wotnarg> endo602: aka did it return nothing but a prompt?
<endo602> nope
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> yes?
<wotnarg> endo602: What did it return?
<endo602> nothing
<endo602> then i did it again and got
<endo602> levi@Laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -t vfat
<endo602> levi@Laptop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 -t vfat
<endo602> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /mnt/sda1 busy
<endo602> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /mnt/sda1
<endo602> sorry
<wotnarg> yea
<endo602> about the paste
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: i don't understand
<wotnarg> so it worked
<endo602> nice
<wotnarg> endo602: When you do mount, and nothing is shown, it means it worked.
<endo602> now what do i do
<endo602> cool
<wotnarg> It is now mounted in /mnt/sda1
<wotnarg> but, for later
<wotnarg> do sudo nano /etc/fstab, or sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<endo602> how do i access it
<wotnarg> or whatever edit you like
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: do you know how to use google?  Here is exactly what you need to know:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75895.html
<endo602> ok
<endo602> then
<wotnarg> and then add the line: /dev/sda1       /mnt/sda1       vfat    rw,user         0       0
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> how can i set a temporary environment variable CC that points to gcc3.4?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: see my previous post
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i saw
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: follow that link..it tells you what t do
<endo602> done
<endo602> next?
<wotnarg> endo602: Ok, do umount /mnt/sda1, then do sudo mount /mnt/sda1
<wotnarg> err
<wotnarg> no sudo on second one
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: tnx
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: bye
<wotnarg> mount /mnt/sda1, not sudo
<endo602> ummm
<endo602> no command unmount
<wotnarg> bleh, I totally messed that one up
<endo602> sorry
<wotnarg> do: sudo umount /mnt/sda1; mount /mnt/sda1
<wotnarg> there we go :p
<endo602> ive got mad newbality
<endo602> check pm
<wotnarg> endo602: Its umount, not unmount. Thats not a spelling error ;p
<endo602> sorry
<kkathman> endo602: everyone is a newbie at some point
<wotnarg> yup
<kkathman> endo602: but the way you learn is to research, use google, and try..see what works
<endo602> ok
<endo602> i did that
<sector10> hi
<endo602> with my resolution
<wotnarg> it return nothing?
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> nothing
<wotnarg> ok
<endo602> nice
<wotnarg> go to konq
<wotnarg> and do
<wotnarg> file:///mnt/sda
<wotnarg> sda1
<wotnarg> and there your flashdrive should be.
<endo602> BRAVO
<sector10> anybody have any issues runnin kubuntu alongside ubuntu, im about to install kubuntu?
<endo602> now can i hook thqat up to my mount/unmount applet?
<wotnarg> hopefully your applet should work now.
<vonHalenbach> sector10 : What kind of soundcard do you have?
<sector10> intell on vaio
<sector10> it will work
<kkathman> YAY congrats endo602  :)
<sector10> whats kde like?
<endo602> thanks man
<endo602> wotnarg
<endo602> it aint
<vonHalenbach> ok . i had problems with a isa pnp soundcard
<wotnarg> applet still doesnt work?
<sector10> ive used kde in suse, is it as nice?
<wotnarg> kde is fairly standard over the distros, sector10.
<sector10> vonHalenbach: isa well 
<vonHalenbach> I used suse 80 bevore.
<endo602> yes
<wotnarg> endo602: Is that a yes it doesnt work, or a yes it does work.
<endo602> doesnt
<vonHalenbach> sector10: Wir knnen auch deutsch reden.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: i need the linux headers for the kernel.. in which package are them ?
<endo602> its the storage media applet right?
<wotnarg> endo602: Does it give an error?
<sector10> vonHalenbach: ein bischen
<sector10> vonHalenbach: es gebt auch kubuntu auf deutsche
<sector10> wotnarg: are the ubuntu changes to kde for the better?
<vonHalenbach> switch back to english
<endo602> gives same error as before when i unplug and plug back in
<endo602> but then when i mount again
<endo602> it works
<endo602> the applet doesnt work
<wotnarg> sector10: I'd say so.
<vonHalenbach> wotnarg: automounter ?
<wotnarg> vonHalenbach: hrm
<wotnarg> endo602: Whats the error when plugging it in?
<sector10> wotnarg: have you had any issues switching back and forth from gnome?
<vonHalenbach> hrm ?
<wotnarg> sector10: In hoary, no, breezy, havnt tried it yet.
<wotnarg> vonHalenbach: What did you mean by automounter?
<endo602> that same media:/sda1 does not exist
<wotnarg> hrm
<wotnarg> do
<wotnarg> sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<wotnarg> and see if it works
<vonHalenbach> is the automounter for automatic mounting of memorysticks?
<sector10> wotnarg: when i tried kubuntu last the fonts looked poor or worse than ubuntu anyway
<sector10> wotnarg: maybe ill just install it
<sector10> thanks
<wotnarg> vonHalenbach: I'm not sure. In kde3.5beta, it has an automounter built in, so I'm not familiar with the applet.
<endo602> that worked
<wotnarg> endo602: Now does the applet work?
<wotnarg> sector10: Did you install the qt-gtk theme converter package?
<vonHalenbach> I use Kubuntu 5.10 RC . And on my computer it mouts automaticly.
<endo602> well if the applet is the one i am thinking about it isnt
<endo602> i got storage media applet on
<endo602> that is the right applet\
<endo602> but its not mounting on there
<wotnarg> hrm
<sector10> no
<wotnarg> So when you plug it in, does a window pop up and ask you what to do with the usb drive?
<sector10> wotnarg: whats that
<wotnarg> sector10: lemme find name
<endo602> no
<endo602> it doesnt
<wotnarg> sector10: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt <this makes your gtk apps look like qt ones, and it converts fonts.
<sector10> cool
<sector10> great
<wotnarg> endo602: I dunno then. If all else fails you can just mount/umount it manually.
<sector10> ill install it first
<endo602> alright
<endo602> that sux
<endo602> but i guess it will work
<endo602> thanks man
<wotnarg> sector10: It most likely only works when running qt though, so you wont see any change in gnome.
<wotnarg> endo602: Sorry I can't help more, but I'm not even running the same kde version, so this is all from memory ;/
<sector10> of course.
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<sector10> just doing it so i dont forget
<wotnarg> blackflag: sup?
<wotnarg> sector10: yea ;)
<sector10> thanks take care
<blackflag> sup? what do you mean?
<sector10> by the way bzflag is still broke
<sector10> in debian
<sector10> also the real player installer is a joke
<sector10> best to get from real.com
<blackflag> I have problem with gpg
<blackflag> I tried to send signed mails inline so m4 users can easily read this message
<blackflag> its always attached
<blackflag> encypted mails inline are okay
<blackflag> so how can I tell gpg or kmail to send inline gpg signewd messages inline and not attached?
<endo602> im going to restart x to see
<blackflag> has someone an idea??
<endo602> still no good
<PabloK> hi
<vonHalenbach> blackflag: http://gpg-installation.key.priv.at/gpg-installation_kmail.html
<PabloK> somebody can help me?
<blackflag> hmm, thanks, but tzhis is not the problem
<blackflag> the problem is that when I use " inlinePGP" and sign a mail
<blackflag> the sign is attached and not inline
<vonHalenbach> Da bin ich glatt berfordert.
<blackflag> so this thing dont function correctly it seems
<PabloK> I have a "little" problem with my root passsw
<wotnarg> PabloK: You forgot it? :p
<blackflag> and how I say it, when I send encrypted mails inline all is okay
<blackflag> only "inline signing" not
<vonHalenbach> Im sorry . I cant help you.
<blackflag> I mean when I only sign a mail not with encryption
<PabloK> wotnarg: no, when I installed kubuntu, I never get the chance to set it
<blackflag> hmm, schade
<vonHalenbach> When a mail is only singed , it is not encrypted.
<wotnarg> PabloK: Its your user password. Root is disabled, so you use sudo for everything.
<blackflag> yes I know. There is no need to discuss that
<endo602> wotnarg
<endo602> dood thanks so much
<vonHalenbach> Then i dont know.
<wotnarg> endo602: No problem :)
<blackflag> again, I will sent a signed mail inline and this is not running  
<blackflag> the sign is always attached
<PabloK> wotnarg: thanx
<wotnarg> PabloK: Nps ;)
<vonHalenbach> blackflag: I dont understand the term "inline".
<vonHalenbach> What do you mean by that.
<vonHalenbach> Do you mean inhouse communication?
<blackflag> when you use kmail there is the possibilityy to send signed and encrypted mails in line
<blackflag> so other nad older clients can read such messages
<blackflag> like M$ -users with outlook
<blackflag> I dont know it correcly but I asume that it is in mail body
<blackflag> when you use normal pgp in kmail
<blackflag> outlook users has this messages attached
<wotnarg> sheesh... kde3.5 artsd sucks. I set amarok to output to oss, and screwed artsd entirely, and my cpu level went down by 50% :p
<blackflag> when you sent it inline to them , the mail client can read this mail easy
<blackflag> so there is no need to open it with other applications or save the mail first
<blackflag> and how  I say it, with inline encrypted mails it works
<vonHalenbach> I think what you describe as inline is the normal behavior of Kmail.
<blackflag> no
<blackflag> I have some M$ users around ;-)
<blackflag> and its difficult to them to open such mails
<blackflag> I want to make it easy for them to use encryption
<vonHalenbach> Do we discuss Ms outlook or Kmail?
<blackflag> and to say them how easy it is with linux
<blackflag> kmail
<blackflag> inline pgp using
<vonHalenbach> Encryption and decryption is includet in Kmail.
<blackflag> I think you dont understand me
<vonHalenbach> It is very easy (if it is alreddy set up).
<blackflag> hello ::: sending signed mails inline!! thats the issue!
<vonHalenbach> You dont have to go on the commandline do decrypt a recived email.
<vonHalenbach> I have set this up with gpg and Kmail once.
<chi> install kleopatra and you're pretty much all set
<kkathman> kleopatra?? lol
<blackflag> ftp-client
<kkathman> I use KBear for and FTP Client
<kkathman> Konqueror is good for FTP also
<kkathman> Konq is the simplest too
<blackflag> kleopatra is good with sFTP
<kkathman> Konq works with most other applications too
<asraniel> i have a laptop question. the battery only lasts 1.30 hours under linux, but with windows 4 hours. what can i do? i alread lowered the backlight (is there a utility that does that? or can i only use the buttons on the laptop?) and im not realy sure that cpu freq scalling works..
<kkathman> asraniel: I would first, check the running processes and see if you have some runaway resources
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<asraniel> kkathman: whatever a runaway resource is. x.org needs 20% of the cpu, and expect that there is nothing interesting
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hey guys, i have this request: 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]    
<__2> Someone know why kaffeine close on open with avi files (installed kaffeine-xine and codecs)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> which package have i to install? is it possible that the headers are inserted in another direcotry?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: what package are you trying to download
<zan_d> hello
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: vmware in order to be compiled requires the headers..
<kkathman> Hello zan_d
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: and i don't know where to find them
<zan_d> i have a laptop with a busted cd drive
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: ok, so what package do you need?
<zan_d> so i pulled the hd out, and put it in a desktop machine
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> linux headers?
<zan_d> installed there and then put it back in the laptop
<chi> Tallia1-KubuntuB: seach for linux or kernel headers
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB:  you might could find out in #ubuntu
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i installed them
<zan_d> it appears that the normal grub boot entry has some wierd display configuration
<zan_d> that thinks the screen is longer than it is
<zan_d> but the recoveruy booth i guess works
<zan_d> what is the difference between recovery mode and normal?
<zan_d> or can i just use the recovery mode as default
<_liquidbinary_> zan_d: recovery mode seems to drop you into a root shell so you can fix any problems before runlevel 2
<zan_d> ahh
<zan_d> so i just hit ctrl-d
<_liquidbinary_> yes
<zan_d> and it booted, but worked
<asraniel> hmm, does someone know how i can find out how to make cpu frequence scalling work on a centrino laptop? or where do i find error messages why it doesent work?
<vonHalenbach> bye
<yhager> I'm having problems with kmail ever since upgrading to breezy. Can anyone help?
<chi> asraniel: check dmesg for any msgs. 
<_andrea> hi guys
<unsurreal> hello
<_andrea> :-) ok seems that my kubuntu connexts properly
<_andrea> i've finished installing and playing arounf
<_andrea> d
<unsurreal> questions i assume?
<_andrea> not for the moment :-)
<_andrea> everything went fine ;-)
<unsurreal> lol
<_andrea> I had problems with suse 10
<unsurreal> try playing a windows avi :P
<_andrea> ahahahah
<unsurreal> first time linux or no?
<_andrea> i left mplayer for another day......
<_andrea> nope used suse and mandrake for about 1 year
<sector10> hi
<_andrea> hi sector
<sector10> i got a couple small problems new install
<_andrea> I just installed java and flash for the moment
<_andrea> let's see if a newbie can help 
<Elsan> AmaroK stops working when I have playlist in GNOME. I have no idea if it does the same in KDE. I can't use Rhythmbox because it also bugs in GNOME.
<sector10> on opening firefox error /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork cannot be found
<crimsun> install it.
<N6REJ> apokryphos: you here?
<sector10> also my fonts dont look as good as in ubuntu
<crimsun> sector10: so adjust the fonts settings
<_andrea> for the fonts...
<sector10> crimsun: to what?
<_andrea> try playing with subpixel hinting
<_andrea> i found rgb is the best on my monitor
<crimsun> sector10: use whatever you find makes it look better
<_andrea> but it really depends on the monitor
<_andrea> I've got an lcd of a laptop here
<sector10> its a notebook
<_andrea> which one sector
<sector10> right now i got dejavu sans
<sector10> sony vaio
<_andrea> uhm you could give a try to msttcorefont
<_andrea> lol same as mine
<_andrea> grx416G
<_andrea> 17'' monitor
<sector10> _andrea: vgn-fs660?w
<sector10> _andrea: mine is with nvidia and widescreen
<_andrea> uhm the same of my bro
<_andrea> the little white one ?
<_andrea> very mac look alike ?
<sector10> msttcorefonts wont change the desktop or menus
<sector10> yes
<sector10> it looks like an ibook a little
<_andrea> yep will install linux on it next week :-)
<sector10> ipw2200 is a nightmare
<_andrea> i tried the live and got some problems
<sector10> works only on ubuntu because its eht0
<sector10> eth0
<_andrea> ipw2200 ? wifi ?
<sector10> on other distros its second as eth1 and will not work
<sector10> yes
<sector10> it needs to be detected first 
<_andrea> weird....thi wifi is weird
<_andrea> i tried suse on my vaio and didn't configure wifi
<sector10> the vaio bios is buggy
<_andrea> kubuntu did it
<sector10> fuk suse
<_andrea> ahahahah
<sector10> i tried for 3 days 
<_andrea> it was my first distro :-)
<sector10> me too
<_andrea> 9.0
<sector10> 6.1
<_andrea> wow
<sector10> so i know something
<_andrea> i guess im much more newbie than you :-)
<sector10> but no the wireless
<_andrea> well I'll tell u
<_andrea> i tried 3 diferent wifi card
<sector10> its a charade of having to go back and forth in yast 
<_andrea> with suse
<_andrea> and non worked
<_andrea> none
<_andrea> i guess its a problem of suse
<sector10> i would not bother 
<sector10> it will work if you pay them maybe
<_andrea> eheheh probably
<sector10> i think its broke on purpose
<_andrea> yep I would really be curious to see the pay versionb
<sector10> all they have to do is patch the kernel
<sector10> ipw2200 is not even part of opensuse
<sector10> or is the firmware
<_andrea> did u give a try to ndiswrapper
<_andrea> ?
<sector10> no took too long
<asraniel> is there a config file for powernowd??
<sector10> i need to work
<_andrea> same problem here
<_andrea> what do you do ?
<_andrea> i do mainly maths with gretl and R
<sector10> _andrea: there is a site for ubuntu laptop testers
<_andrea> uhm also for kubuntu ?
<_andrea> ....i really enjoy kde over gnome
<sector10> _andrea: im a teacher
<sector10> me too
<_andrea> how do u send pvt msg ?? :-) can't remeber the command
<sector10> right click on name
<sector10> open dialog window
<sector10> what fonts are your desktop font settings in kubuntu?
<_andrea> i got verdana 12
<_andrea> with RGB subpixel hinting
<_andrea> looks very nice
<N6REJ> _andrea: right click on their nick 
<troth> i have downloaded a tarball and extracteded it to my desktop, it created a folder as expected but im not sure what to do next pls help
<logikal> ok guys
<N6REJ> troth: look inside for a README or INSTALL follow those instructions
<_andrea> troth...is there a configure file ?
<logikal> How do i install ATI's accelerated video drivers?
<_andrea> then you better read the install file
<sector10> _andrea: do you see private message window?
<_andrea> yes....desperatly trying to find an accept button :-D
<sector10> crap i was on ubuntu irc just now sorry
<troth> i dont see a readme, install, or config file
<_andrea> troth....what is this ?
<troth> easy ubuntu
<asraniel> could it be that powernowd doesent change the cpu frequency because my cpu load never gets under 20% which is the default value for lowering cpu frequency
<_andrea> then it's an executable script
<elcuco> btw, who's the chick on the front page of kubuntu's web page?
<_andrea> you'd better read the website help
<_andrea> ahahahah shes nice imho ;-)
<N6REJ> lol
<_andrea> but i dont know who she is
<_andrea> can you introduce me :-D
<sector10> verdana is better
<troth> says this Download Easy Ubuntu and extract it (double click on EasyUbuntu-2.1.tar.gz). Go into the EasyUbuntu directory and double click on the EasyUbuntu file. You're asked for your password.
<troth> but when i try to open the file nothing happens
<sector10> someone please help with the firefox error in kubuntu
<_andrea> sector i've got no problems with firefox !!?!
<sector10> i get an error that ubuntu-artwork cannot be found
<elcuco> can anyone help confirm http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17287 ?
<troth> the only easyubuntu file is a shell script, what do i do with that?
<sector10> firefox works i just dont want to see the stupid error
<_andrea> there should be a spacif message on ubuntu forums
<_andrea> specific
<_andrea> something like firefox instability adressed
<sector10> maybe it does same thing in ubuntu ill check
<troth> sector10 = go into prefereces and set a home page
<sector10> ok
<troth> happened tyo me
<_andrea> ohhhh ok
<_andrea> he cant find the local homepage graphics
<troth> _andrea: correct
<sector10> works
<sector10> stupid bug
<_andrea> eheheh we need lot of patience with those penguins...
<_andrea> (ehm i know my english sounds terrible probably...im from italy)
<troth> _andrea: im surprised that I actually just helped someone
<_andrea> :-) it happens
<_andrea> uhm how do u make those little pvt msg ?
<_andrea> cant get the right command :-/
<sector10> i just sent you a message andrea
<troth> ok, so what do i do with a shell script file?
<thehil>  how do I enable spell check in GNOME?
<_andrea> uhm usually:
<_andrea> a. check if it has the right permissions
<sector10> go to my name and right click
<_andrea> with ls -l from shell
<_andrea> in the directory
<troth> k
<_andrea> if it doesn't contain an x 
<_andrea> chmod +x nameofthefile
<troth> what directory should i usually extract things to, if any?
<_andrea> what you like
<troth> it extracts to the desktop by default
<_andrea> i usually extract in my download folder
<troth> ok i see
<_andrea> just to clean the mess
<_andrea> then point b
<_andrea> you tipe 
<_andrea> sudo ./nameofthefile
<_andrea> guys i just discovered no mplayer in the repositories :-//
<_andrea> I'll have to spend tim eon it :-D
<troth> _andrea: says this drwxr-xr-x
<_andrea> ok it's executable
<_andrea> then 
<_andrea> type
<_andrea> sudo ./nameofit
<troth> k
<_andrea> is mplayer out of repos for license problems ?
<asraniel> is there somewhere a config file for powernowd?
<moj> has anyone else had problems getting wep to work in the kde wireless config?
<_andrea> uhm asraniel don't really know it
<troth> _andrea: sudo ./drwxr-xr-x or sudo ./EasyUbuntu ?
<_andrea> nope everything fine with my dlink pcmcia
<_andrea> the second one troth
<moj> I have a dlink pcmcia too.
<moj> everything works fine without encryption.
<_andrea> then all you need to do
<moj> when I use wep, then I can't connect.
<_andrea> is put the essid name and wep password
<_andrea> or at least it worked here
<moj> I'll try again.
<moj> wonder what I'm doing wrong then...
<_andrea> did u check the settings ?
<_andrea> like dhcp etc ?
<_andrea> uhm just curious ....anybody from italy ?
<moj> yes.
<moj> dhcp works fine..
<asraniel> pff, i cannot remove powernowd, because kubuntu-desktop has it as a dependecy
<logikal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<moj> the only change I make is enable encryption..
<logikal> I see no driver for breezy on there
<logikal> what can i do?
<_andrea> weird moj i've got dwl-650+
<moj> then I add the key.
<_andrea> and the essid name
<moj> I have the same one (no plus)
<troth> _andrea: gives this error http://pastebin.ca/26411
<moj> yes. essid name was same.
<_andrea> it didnt' work before i inserted the name of the spot i wanted to get connected to
<_andrea> uhm....
<moj> you mean the router?
<_andrea> i think so,....did you give a name to your wifi network ?
<_andrea> i named mine bartsimpson
<moj> yes. I did.
<moj> I put that in the essid name.
<_andrea> yes
<moj> works great.
<moj> then ..
<moj> when I check the encryption box..
<moj> no dice,.
<_andrea> uhm
<_andrea> i've got problems like this with my pocketpc
<moj> really?
<_andrea> yes
<_andrea> only without encryption my pocketpc would connect
<_andrea> it didn't like wep
<moj> same here.
<moj> same exact thing.
<_andrea> your transmitter is dlink ?
<moj> should authentication be open or shared?
<moj> yes./
<_andrea> i think open
<moj> di 524
<moj> k
<_andrea> but not really sure
<moj> I'll try both.
<_andrea> dwl-900+ here
<_andrea> uhm....I read once that dlink stuff could have glitches on wep
<_andrea> but i din't know it when i got it on a sale :-(
<moj> ha. same here. 
<moj> you mean dlink routers, nics or both?
<_andrea> both for the article
<moj> ah.
<_andrea> some models had problems
<_andrea> but i only got probs with the pocketpc
<moj> Well that's double trouble for me since I have both.
<_andrea> ehehe same here
<moj> I did upgrade the firmware on the router.
<_andrea> but they are both 1 and 1/2 years old
<moj> hopefully that got rid of the bugs.
<_andrea> I'll change them after christmas 
<_andrea> i think i'll buy cysco
<_andrea> cisco
<_andrea> they "should" be better
<_andrea> (and more expensive :-( )
<moj> ha. well the home version is just linksys w/ a cisco name on it though.
<_andrea> oh...really ?
<moj> linksys is a good brand, though.
<moj> yep.
<moj> cisco bought them.
<_andrea> ok
<_andrea> they are all hungry those big guys
<_andrea> :-)
<moj> the expensive stuff (enterprise) is the real deal. 
<moj> yeah. It is sad.  :(
<_andrea> i wonder if they would buy me a new house too :-D
<moj> ha. they would probably rent it out. 
<_andrea> entreprise = super expensive.....
<_andrea> eheheh
<moj> absolutely. 
<_andrea> do you know of any easy soft to draw house plans like on cad ?
<_andrea> I need to draw the new one....
<_andrea> and couldnt find anything suitable like finson3d home architect for win
<moj> try dia.
<moj> think its dia.sf.net
<moj> well.
<moj> my bad..
<_andrea> dia ill check it
<moj> that's for viso type diagrams.
<moj> sorry.
<_andrea> if u can leave wep off
<_andrea> here in italy for the moment it's pretty safe
<_andrea> no hackers around in town
<_andrea> :-)
<moj> I can't for a long period of time -- a little scary.
<moj> ha. that's cool.
<_andrea> yes not many people able with computers
<crimsun> should be using WPA at least
<moj> for cad try searching for cad in freshmeat.net
<_andrea> i think dia will do the trick
<moj> I know. but I don;t think my router supports it.
<_andrea> looking at it right now
<moj> once I get wep going...I am going to put a wired router behind my wireless one..
<moj> ..so my wired stuff is still about as secure as it was before.
<_andrea> i had the same idea here
<_andrea> but my provider is a cable provider and we are all in an internal network
<moj> and maybe turn off wifi when I won't be using it for a long time.
<moj> yeah. that should be all right.
<_andrea> i turn it off every night ;-)
<moj> me too. 
<_andrea> just unplug it
<moj> that works.
<_andrea> ehi 
<_andrea> i just discovered katapult
<_andrea> nice trick :-D
<moj> I've heard of that. Can't remember what it is though.  
<_andrea> it's a launcher a la apple style
<_andrea> just press alt and spacebar together
<_andrea> then write the forst letters of the name of the soft u want to launch
<_andrea> it's super fast :D good thing
<_andrea> uhm midnight here.....I think I'll go to bed.....
<_andrea> goodnight all
<unsurreal> lol
<unsurreal> where u at?
<_andrea> italy
<unsurreal> send me some pasta
<_andrea> ahahah in tar.gz or deb ?
<unsurreal> bzip2
<unsurreal> :)
<_andrea> http://images.google.it/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ilnido.it/tagliatelle_ai_porcini.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.ilnido.it/menu_ristorante.htm&h=250&w=320&sz=15&tbnid=AmdSWNhUFEEJ:&tbnh=88&tbnw=113&hl=it&start=2&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dtagliatelle%2Bai%2Bfunghi%26svnum%3D10%26hl%3Dit%26lr%3D%26client%3Dfirefox%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:it-IT:unofficial%26sa%3DN
<_andrea> ops
<_andrea> http://www.ilnido.it/spaghetti_alle_vongole.JPG
<_andrea> :-)
<_andrea> ok goodnight all
<_andrea> yawnnnn
#kubuntu 2005-10-29
<ShockME> hello, I'm running Kubuntu 5.10 on amd64 openoffice 2 is installed but kde integration is not functioning
<hydrogen> roight
<ShockME> anyone who can help me?
<hydrogen> its cause kde is compiled for 32bit
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> for 64bit
<hydrogen> and OOo is 32bit
<hydrogen> they don't interact
<ShockME> :(
<ShockME> so, nothing I can do, right?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> OOo 2.1 is supposed to compile nativly on 64bit.. we'll see :)
<ShockME> i seem to remember OOo2 integrated with gnome when I was running ubuntu
<ShockME> but I must remember wrong
<zan_d> so where's the apt utility?
<ShockME> at least I know i can apt-get remove openoffice.org2-kde :)
<ShockME> hydrogen: thanks
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> I'm having a problem with kaffeine when opening a video dvd
<m_tadeu> it shows a dialog with
<m_tadeu> The source can't be read.
<m_tadeu> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<spine55> I had my radeon with 3d accleration working with hoary and now it doesn't work with breezy is this a  known bug?
<flixor> hya everybody i am new to linux tried this wonderfull kubuntu wich i got from i friend 
<flixor> thanks everybody from kubuntu i like it very much 
<flixor> but still i am stuck with a minor problem, my sound card wich is a normal soundblaster card is not working 
<flixor> what could i do 
<heulSuSE> flixor: Which soundcard is it?
<crimsun> flixor: ISA or PCI?
<flixor> its a pci card 
<flixor> and if i am not mistaken it uses the em10k1 module 
<flixor> i already loaded the module 
<flixor> but still no sound 
<crimsun> flixor: in a Konsole, type ''lspci -v |grep -i audio'' (without the quotes), and tell me the output
<flixor> 0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)
<flixor>         Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. Onboard Audio on EP7KXA
<flixor> 0000:00:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06
<flixor> sorry for the spam everybody 
<crimsun> you actually have two sound chipsets
<flixor> ehm yes one on the motherboard 
<crimsun> the onboard, driven by snd-via82xx, and the sblive, driven by snd-emu10k1
<flixor> and one as a pci 
<crimsun> both are pci
<flixor> oh kee 
<crimsun> pick one that you want to use as default
<flixor> the soundblaster
<crimsun> in a Konsole, type: echo "options snd-via82xx index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<flixor> with or without "
<crimsun> with
<crimsun> precisely as I typed it after the colon
<flixor> done it 
<flixor> nothing returned from that command 
<crimsun> it should have echoed options snd-via82xx index=-2
<flixor> options snd-via82xx index=-2
<flixor> sorry crimsun this i got back 
<crimsun> ok, good
<crimsun> now, sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<unsurreal> wow lots of ppl have sound problems
<flixor> done it 
<crimsun> they're not really problems per se
<crimsun> flixor: now log out of KDE and back in
<flixor> yes brb 
<unsurreal> hm, well crimsun maybe you can help me, when watching a flash video, the audio is about one second delayed behind the video
<unsurreal> in firefox
<crimsun> unsurreal: are you using arts/esound?
<unsurreal> uhm for which aspect
<unsurreal> i try to use alsa for everything
<crimsun> well, how are you watching the flash video?
<crimsun> via firefox? konquorer? opera?
<unsurreal> just http://blahblah.com/flash.swf
<unsurreal> somethin like that
<unsurreal> firefox
<crimsun> (hmm, I misspelled konqueror)
<crimsun> ok, so through firefox?
<unsurreal> yes
<crimsun> and is it using esd or alsa's oss emulation directly?
<unsurreal> how do i find out lol
<crimsun> while the flash applet is playing, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<flixor> hya crimsun it works :) 
<flixor> need to get a music cd 
<unsurreal> what do i look for there crimsun
<crimsun> flixor: if you use kscd, make sure you set it to use digital audio extraction in the options
<crimsun> unsurreal: paste the output. Use #flood if it's over 5 lines
<Knowerrors> Hey all, using 5.10: I get this message repeated at bootup: localhost kernel: cdrom: open failed. localhost kernel: device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed localhost kernel: device-mapper: error adding target to table
<Knowerrors> any ideas what it is or if its a problem?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: does your system fail to boot?
<unsurreal> brb using xchat
<unsurreal> exit
<Knowerrors> no it boots up to kde just fine
<crimsun> Knowerrors: then it's non-fatal. Move along, nothing to see.
<Knowerrors> but Im wondering if something is wrong Im not noticeing yet
<Knowerrors> don't like that, especially since I only popped up after I built a new kernel
<crimsun> oh...you built a new kernel?
<unsurreal> crimsun: #flood
<crimsun> That's pretty relevant. Why did you do that?
<crimsun> and unless you're using Ubuntu's -precise- patch set and -precise- configuration options, you stand a good chance of having broken something.
<troth> does anyone know of a package that i can apt-get, that will have java, flash, real, etc. (a bit torrent client would help too)
<Knowerrors> I needed support for a dvb tuner card
<unsurreal> troth:
<Knowerrors> so I built a 2.6.13.4 custom kernel
<unsurreal> troth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> unsurreal: I see nothing related to firefox-bin or flash at all in that output. Did you obtain that output while the flash applet was playing?
<unsurreal> yes
<unsurreal> thats the problem
<crimsun> can you replicate this problem in GNOME?
<unsurreal> Most likely, every distro I've tried has had this problem
<flixor> Ehm it seems that i was mistaken crimsun the sound is still not working, but you seem rather busy so i will wait and try to fix it 
<crimsun> then it's definitely not Kubuntu-specific
<crimsun> flixor: cat /proc/asound/modules
<crimsun> unsurreal: you need to write an e-mail to Macromedia asking them to fix their plugin
<crimsun> since we don't have access to their source code, we can't fix it
<flixor> ehm, i must be tired because the sound is working i did a test but i dont hear it when i use kcd
<flixor> to play a cd 
<crimsun> flixor: did you alter the options as I suggested?
<crimsun> in kscd's options, you need to use digital audio extraction
<crimsun> it's set to analog by default
<flixor> one moment crimsun working on it
<troth> unsurreal: now when i apt-get them, they will automatically install to firefox?
<Pupeno> what xine video output moulde would work on an intel video board ?
<unsurreal> troth: find out and see
<unsurreal> crimsun: the directions on the restrictedformats page seems to have worked
<unsurreal> better anyways
<flixor> yes its working now crimsun, well it least i have music 
<flixor> :0
<flixor> its still a little bit soft but its working 
<Pupeno> to play a dvd.
<grepper> anyone know how to do parallel builds with cdbs and debuild ?  (distcc is already working ok)
* crimsun pokes grepper and points him toward the cdbs documentation.
<grepper> hah
<grepper> its not even implemented afaik :P
<crimsun> cdbs honors certain environment variables
<grepper> yep
<crimsun> that should be a clue enough ;-)
<crimsun> you'll have to hook that magic into debian/rules, but you can do it
<grepper> I use them and have tried a bunch
<grepper> or I wouldn't be asking :)
<grepper> DEBUILD_SET_ENVVAR_PATH is working fine
<grepper> just can't find one that works for -j option
<unsurreal> crimsun: you familiar with konqueror?
<grepper> thanks anyway
<crimsun> unsurreal: no, I don't use it often
<unsurreal> damn
<unsurreal> crimsun: well would you know why it works great as a file manager, but i have 15gb of songs on a windows partition, and when i go into that folder it makes my entire system choppy?
<Pupeno> What do you recommend me to play a DVD?
<crimsun> unsurreal: seeing how I don't use Konqueror, it'd be difficult for me to give you a straight answer
<unsurreal> ka awesome
<unsurreal> gotta get some work done tho, talk to ya later
<kdude> Pupeno: use MPlayer.
<Pupeno> kdude: when I run mplayer it only shows the making of or something like that.
<kdude> Pupeno: Auu.. I don't understand you.
<Pupeno> kdude: mplayer doesn't play the movie on the disc, it plays the making of or something else.
<kdude> Pupeno: What does you mean by "play the making of"?
<Pupeno> kdude: it does'n play "Star Wars", it plays "The making of Star Wars"
<kdude> Pupeno: Sounds like your DVD is messed up man. Did you try other DVD media?
<Pupeno> I don't have other dvd media... xine can play it, mplayer is messed up, thanks anyway.
<kdude> Pupeno: Maybe you need  some more libs. or try re-installing MPlayer..
<_uwe> hello all, on kubuntu, running firefox, i set some font for arabic, i cant change it, ie i change the font , restart ff but the old font is still used
<_uwe> any idea why ?
<Knowerrors> anybody have problems getting msttcorefonts?  I enabled all repos except backports and can't get em
<troth> what was that wiki link for the flash and java etc. onfo?
<troth> *info
<nalioth> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<troth> thats it thx!
<Filloy> ahh, need help with samba !..please !....i have two computers. Both with XP and Kubuntu. With Samba i can view everything, but when im in linux and linux i cant share a thing, or at least i dont know whats my shared folder so i can transfer files over the network....do yo uknow how to do that ?
<Filloy> anyone ?
<Filloy> apokryphos: ?
* apokryphos begins to wonder how people get the idea to ask him first :/
* Filloy knows the answer to that :)
<apokryphos> what is it?
<Filloy> apokryphos: well, you just have to read a normal conversation in the channel, and you begin to understand who knows what hes doing....so everybody asks him (in this case....you) so you start to gain "fame points" even when you are not talking. Thats why i just asked you :p
<apokryphos> wow, a dangerous business indeed. 
<Filloy> yep, knowledge can kill you :p
<Filloy> or at leas flood you :)
<crimsun> apokryphos: (RE: make uninstall: it's dangerous if --prefix=/usr was used with configure, because then it can remove things that were previously installed by a package manager)
<apokryphos> I know; that's why I generally use /usr/local for alternative versions
<crimsun> then you get to have fun with ld.so.conf
<crimsun> it all gets very messy
<Filloy> uhmmm......no sharing with samba today in the chatroom :(
<Filloy> darn, i hate ubuntuguide, but its very handy sometimes :P
* Filloy can see everybody shouting at him :p
<apokryphos> the guide wouldn't give you any kubuntu-related instructions anyway
<apokryphos> the guy basically refused to put a "how to install kde" step to just say sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. A right loony
<Filloy> apokryphos: yes i know, its pure instructions.....not a guide, just a set of instructions....
<apokryphos> and often bad ones at that
<Filloy> apokryphos: ha, well....im shure of that, many times ive had my computer fu*#$d by the guide :p
<fatbrain_> Hm, what should I install to get "make" to work?
<fatbrain_> or, rather, what should I install if I want to develop stuff for Kubuntu?
<BlankC> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<fatbrain_> BlankC: Thanks
<BlankC> err build-essential
<fatbrain_> BlankC: Any other package I should consider installing?
<apokryphos> for making packages for kubuntu?
<apokryphos> well, you'll need to know quite a bit
<sector10> ok i fixed the fonts kde looks better, 
<sector10> im using lohit hindi
<sector10> my infra red usb mouse wont work
<sector10> somethings a little jumpy, toughpad and keyboard entry
<Drakeson> has anybody played mpeg's in mplayer?
<jsubl2> Drakeson: i can play this http://www.linspire.com/file_types/mpg_sample.php
<fatbrain_> What would be a good bit-torrent client for Kubuntu?
<jsubl2> ktorrent
<fatbrain_> Thank you
<Drakeson> fatbrain_: if you don't mind about being open source, you can also try "opera 8.10 preview" which has managed to put a bittorrent client in it
<Drakeson> (opera 8.5 doesn't have this), it is supposed to be added in opera 9
<Knowerrors> anyone know how to get apps to open as sudo? ie "sudo kate", this worked in my old debian install and now does nothing, a file manager super user mode would be great too
<jsubl2> Knowerrors: try kdesu
<Knowerrors> ok
<kkathman> Good evening all :)
<Knowerrors> Is there any way to save changes in Adept to apply at another time?
<kkathman> Knowerrors: what kind of changes?? Filters?
<Knowerrors> no, packages I want to install
<Knowerrors> there was a feature in Synaptic to save changes for to apply later
<kkathman> Knowerrors: you could try kynaptic instead I suppose
<kkathman> Adept is confusing to me actually. I learned with apt-get and so thats what I use to install, then I look at kynaptic to see if there's something Im interested in or what I've installed
<Knowerrors> I think I'll just install Synaptic, its far superior to eigher kynaptic or adept
<fatbrain_> test
<Knowerrors> I use apt for installing individual stuff, but if I want alot of packages and also want to manage depends, I use Synaptic
<SpecialBudd> I don't like breezy that much
<SpecialBudd> I'm having trouble connecting with wireless
<qatsi> what dows x11drv: Cant open display mean ?
<SpecialBudd> how am I supposed to get wireless working correctly
<SpecialBudd> I know it recognized the card because it sees my network and knows the signal but I can't get online
<Knowerrors> Are the w32codecs in the ubu uni/multi, or do I have to add nerim?
<SpecialBudd> Breezy sucks
<SpecialBudd> buggy
<_rodrigo> Good nite, everyone!
<_rodrigo> I have this issue. I am behind a router and I have to run "dhclient" to get internet access. What should I do to have my connection ready from boot (without the need of running dhclient)?
<Drakeson> SpecialBudd: have you seen this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> can somone help me with a find ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im having issues with -exec :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaiser@darthvader:/AllSharedFilesHere$ sudo find ./ -uid 1032 -exec chown garry {};
<Kamping_Kaiser> results in 'missing arguement to exec'
<sector10> evolution is crashing
<sector10> maybe ill have to use kmail
<kkathman> wassup peoples?
<kkathman> Hey Kamping_Kaiser  :)  Welcome back..hope you had a good rest!
<poimen> ok , I have problem with my sound card It only leaves me hear one thing at a time I can not open skype and a game and hear the sound output sof both programs just one. Also if I am tring to view something with kaffeine and want to use other program that uses sound one gets the sounbd blocked whta can I do? Or this is normal in linux ???
<logikal> who wants to help me?
<logikal> http://www.kubuntu.pastebin.com/403656
<poimen> here people dont look so helpfull :(
<poimen> modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-generic/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Operation not permitted   <____________- you doing this a root?
<poimen> you did sudo modprobe whatever?
<logikal> yes
<logikal> tried it
<logikal> didnt work.
<poimen> logikal@linuxbox:~$ modprobe snd-intel8x0;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<poimen> it looks like you dont
<logikal> No i tried sudo, same error
<poimen> ok
<poimen> that is strange
<poimen> it looks without root permitions
<poimen> :(
<poimen> try making a su password 
<poimen> I dont kwon it supos to be the sam ething as doing sudo here in ubuntu
<logikal> sudo has a password.
<zpao> is anybody familiar with setting up ubuntu so that I could choose my window manager at startup (like suse).  I want to have both gnome and kde
<poimen> really I dont kwon :(
<propagandhi> zpao: you mean u want a login screen that lets u choose which session?
<dmlinux> is there a gdesklets for KDE environment
<zpao> propagandhi: basically
<hydrogen> its kalled superkaramba
<zpao> propagandhi: nevermind I figured it out. thanks anyway
<lazerman> can someone help me get into root
<lazerman> i need to install nvidia drivers
<lazerman> anyone?
<lazerman> HELLO!
<propagandhi> lazerman, sudo su -p
<sector10> i got big problems
<sector10> damn just when i thought i could do email
<sector10> i installed kubuntu now ubuntu wont start
<tarheelcoxn> ?
<tarheelcoxn> you should be able to choose gnome from the sessions menu
<tarheelcoxn> at the login prompt
<sector10> i tried of course
<tarheelcoxn> what does it give you?
<sector10> it goes to start ubuntu but only kubuntu background no apps menus nothing
<sector10> it gives me the brown login splash too
<sector10> and a little bit of the drum roll
<sector10> i tried restarting gdm 
<sector10> i went and tried it again same thing, it goes back and forth trying to start
<tarheelcoxn> so you added kubuntu by getting the kubuntu-desktop package, right?
<sector10> YES
<tarheelcoxn> have you looked in /var/log?
<sector10> good idea
<sector10> what should i look for?
<tarheelcoxn> gdm.log
<tarheelcoxn> is there one?
<sector10> yes
<sector10> i was using kdm first
<sector10> then sitched because of the problem
<tarheelcoxn> ohhh
<tarheelcoxn> unlikely to be a display manager problem then
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<sector10> i know
<sector10> i was only hoping
<sector10> i think its maybe my cpu usage went way up or something
<sector10> its a vaio notebook
<tarheelcoxn> ahh
<sector10> could it be acpi maybe?
<sector10> my battery was very low
<tarheelcoxn> hmm
<tarheelcoxn> honestly I'm too tired to be of much help
<sector10> not a good sign, if its too unstable to do email or anything
<sector10> thats ok
<sector10> im a bit depressed about this
<tarheelcoxn> :(
<sector10> im afraid to rely on it now
<sector10> evolution seems to work, but if it just crashes like that i cant do work
<tarheelcoxn> maybe uninstall gdm and ubuntu-desktop?
<sector10> im thinking so
<kkathman> hey wassup guyz?
<tarheelcoxn> best of luck
* tarheelcoxn heads off to bed
<sector10> thanks
<kkathman> hey tarheelcoxn  night :)
<tarheelcoxn> :) g'night!
<sector10> im going to uninstall ubuntu desktop
<kkathman> hey frank23  :)
<frank23> hey
<logikal> How do i install my printer?
<kkathman> logikal: go to System Settings, Hardware, Printers
<logikal> thx
<logikal> kkathman, i dont see that
<logikal> Im on brreezy
<Abysmal> evening all.. I have a question about configuration.. I am trying to change the ip of my maching that was originally set for dhcp to a static ip.. but in the system settings I cant edit anything and the admin button is not on the screen.. I am using 5.10.. any ideas??
<frank23> Abysmal: the easiest solution is to install gnome-system-tools and run network-admin
<logikal> Where is the printer install tool in kubuntu?
<kkathman> Abysmal: try going to a console, and sudo network-admin  hopefully you have the gnome tools
<Abysmal> hold..
<kkathman> logikal: I told you...System Settings - Hardware - Printers
<Abysmal> nope.. no gnome tools installed
<frank23> Abysmal: you can install it with adept
<kkathman> frank23: not if hes not connected to the net :)
<kkathman> but if you are, Abysmal ,  sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop (I think)
<kkathman> gnome desktop will get you the things you need I think
<Abysmal> i'll try that.. 
<kkathman> but that only works if you can connect to the net
<frank23> Abysmal: all you need to install is gnome-system-tools
<kkathman> Abysmal: It may be gnome-desktop-environment....I forget
<kkathman> all thats good, thanks frank23  :)
<Abysmal> apt-get cant find gnome-desktop-environment
<frank23> Abysmal: its  gnome-system-tools
<Abysmal> neither work
<frank23> its because gnome-system-tools  is in universe. I wish I knew an easier to setup network settings reliably... Maybe someone else knows
<kkathman> Abysmal: something is wrong, because I just did an apt-cache and gnome-desktop-environment is there
<frank23> because alot of people come here with exactly your problem
<kkathman> yah... and the reason its always better to install ubuntu, then put kubuntu on
<Abysmal> unfortuanately I think I might just have to do that.. its a shame cuz I like the look better
<frank23> Abysmal: does your network connection in kubuntu work right now?
<kkathman> I did that a long time back thanks to some very good advice
<Abysmal> yes
<bjv> i have just upgraded from hoary to Breezy. i had selected 'no' to "would you like to replace your edited xorg.conf"?
<bjv> after the upgrade, obviously, my xserv didnt start.
<bjv> realizing fontpaths or something must have changed i purged xorg and reinstalled. it now works and im running it.
<frank23> Ok then go in adept->manage repositories  and enable the lines with universe
<Abysmal> hold
<frank23> then click fetch updates, then search gnome-system-tools
<bjv> but now i cannot load my nvidia drivers? going out on a limb i would guess that is because they are a kernel module?
<bjv> and breezy upgraded my kernel to a different version?
<frank23> bjv: had you installed you nvidia drivers with the setup file from nvidia.com?
<bjv> frank23: yes, i had compiled drivers with the official 7676 driver pack
<frank23> bjv: yeah the kernel changed so you need to install them again
<frank23> bjv: the ones available thru the repos right now is 7667
<bjv> oic, and it looks like breezy didnt bother to replace my old kernel source with new source for the new kernel. :\
<bjv> yeah? 7667?
<frank23> bjv: if you had linux-kernel-headers before, you have the upgraded package
<bjv> eh, after the upgrade uname -u says 2.6.12-9-386
<bjv> and apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386, says there is infact a package to install
<bjv> guess apt missed it.   headers are only like 70mb, and im a gamer so i might as well keep using my own drivers.
<Abysmal> crap.. I get a package error with sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<frank23> bjv: while your at it you change change kernel to -686 or -k7 
<frank23> Abysmal: what error? and  gnome-system-tools is all you need. gnome-desktop-environment will want to install alot more stuff
<Abysmal> i get an error saying it breaks something..  BREAK (Install)
<frank23> Abysmal: what if you try with gnome-system-tools?
<Abysmal> its not there
<bjv> Abysmal: yeah i got an error the other day too.       something about packages being moved around, etc.
<frank23> ?
<Abysmal> anyone here running the new server version??
<kkathman> I dont understand, cuz I find them both when I do an apt-cache
<bjv> kkathman: well, i got errors when i added "gnome-desktop-environment" in the middle of my update
<bjv> double checking, now that it is done. results in no errors for gnome
<Abysmal> how does one share a printer in ubuntu with a windows box??
<kkathman> Abysmal: you are running Samba, yes?
<Abysmal> yes.. it should be in by default right?
<kkathman> Abysmal: Is the printer connected to your Linux box or the Windows box?
<Abysmal> its on my linux box..
<SillyCone> Hi, I'm having problems activating my wlan0. Whenever I go to the System Settings > Networking, it is disabled. When I press Activate, it becomes Active for less then a second and then becomes disabled again. All drivers are installed. The same thing happens when I try to activate my wired network cards.
<Abysmal> trying to print from windows
<SillyCone> ..any suggestions?
<kkathman> Abysmal: I have a similar situation, except my printer is on the Winbox...but you'll have to setup some authetication so that your Windows system can get access to your Linux box
<kkathman> then, you should be able to just point to it on the network from your Winbox
<bjv> Abysmal: isnt it just in Settings -> Network -> Samba -> printers?
<bjv> i know you can export drivers, but you would probably have to install the windows version of the drivers on the windows boxes
<Abysmal> night all.. I think I'm going back to ubunto/gnome and if thats still too buggy , default debian..
<bur[n] er> has anyone packaged up amarok 1.3.3 or even 1.3.4 (released tonight) for Breezy yet?
* bur[n] er was hoping to avoid getting all the kde libs and what not to build it if possible
<strike4ce> What kind of security features does kubuntu have?
<_manveru> strike4ce: all the features of linux
<kkathman> strike4ce: what are you looking for?
<strike4ce> what about wireless security?
<_manveru> WEP and stuff?
<strike4ce> Im in a hotel using an open wireless connection.  Would it be safe to use a credit card?
<bjv> strike4ce: over ssl probably.
<bjv> if the site is secure.
<strike4ce> ssl?
<_manveru> is the address-field yellow?
<strike4ce> Can people get into my files?
<bjv> secure socket layer?     in any event the url would say https:// and be yellow
<bjv> yeah
<strike4ce> ok
<_manveru> do you see a lock on the lower right?
<bjv> strike4ce: if you are hosting files on NFS or smb, on the wireless interface?
<bjv> with open user accounts with no password?
<strike4ce> Im not looking now just inquiring
<_manveru> basically, the security for you creditcard-data is the browsers and the hosts job
<bjv> yeah.
<_manveru> firefox floods you with warnings if something is wicked
<strike4ce> how do I keep my personal files secure?
<strike4ce> I need a book
<strike4ce> lol
<_manveru> well
<bjv> strike4ce: dude, if you have not activated any servers and made a bunch of user accounts
<_manveru> do you have a ssh-server, samba-server, ftp-server or something similar running?
<bjv> you should be fine. :\
<strike4ce> i have no servers
<_manveru> ok, ubuntu has no default-servers in my knowledge
<_manveru> except you have the ubuntu-server, but i doubt that :)
<strike4ce> only this user account
<strike4ce> can i get a firewall off adept?  whats a good one?
<_manveru> ipchains
<_manveru> but you will need a good tool to configure it
<kkathman> firestarter
<strike4ce> kkathman: is firestarter a firewall?
<_manveru> hmm
<_manveru> kmyfirewall looks nice
<_manveru> fireflier seems even better for a beginner
<strike4ce> _manveru: loading it now
<_manveru> ah, well :)
<_manveru> please don't listen to me, as i do it all by hand....
<_manveru> fireflier is like some windows-firewalls wich do dynamic rules-generation
<duri> hey kubuntu guys ... I am trying to add a "History" icon in my Location Toolbar in Konq. I add the icon but I see no action. the only way I can get to the History is via F9 ... any suggestions ?
<_manveru> they ask you - 'do you want package x running through port y from host z'
<bjv> duri: i dont know, is there very much activity in #KDE ?
<bjv> they probably know alot more then i do.
<duri> ok I already asked in #kde . I wanted to have confirmation this is a problem with kubuntu instead of kde
<_manveru> konqueror is in kde
<_manveru> the kubuntu-guys added some candy tho...
<_manveru> btw, the [F9]  just toggles your sidebar
<_manveru> if it's like in firefox..
<nalioth> your 'firewall' is actually a linux thing called "iptables"
<nalioth> so called "firewalls" are nothing more than iptables configurators
<duri> _manveru: how come there is no entries in the menu that shows the F9 option ?
<duri> I think that's poor usability
<_manveru> duri: in wich menu?
<_manveru> nalioth: don't you forget ipchains :)
<bjv> duri: it's in the Window menu
<bjv> show navigation pannel, F9
<nalioth> manveru: yes, yes
<duri> bjv: not in the Konq I am using ... 
<_manveru> *blob*
<nalioth> duri: your konq has to be launched in a specific mode, i believe
<duri> ah! and how ...
<duri> ?
<_manveru> if i was in a windows-channel i would say 'reinstall your OS man...'
<_manveru> ^^
<nalioth> duri: open a terminal and type "konqueror --help"
<duri> the properties of my Konq icon in Kpanel says: kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<duri> that is how I started it
<_manveru> that is mine as well
<nalioth> duri: you need filemangler mode (you can read about it with the above command)
<duri> this is Ubuntu Breezy 5.10 with kubuntu-desktop metapackage added on top
<_manveru> you had kde before?
<nalioth> duri: yes? and? run the terminal command i sent you
<duri> yeah I read the help
<duri> so am I supposed to use a different profile ?
<duri> filemanagement ?
<kkathman> evening nalioth  :)
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy
<nalioth> duri: yes, make a new icon and phrase it so filemangling opens instead of webbrowsing
<nalioth> duri: traditionally its the folder with a house on it
<kkathman> howdy there fatejudger  :)
<fatejudger> kkathman: hey
<duri> nalioth: kfmclient does not recognize "filemangler" nor "filemangling" as valid profiles 
<duri> where are the profiles supposed to be stored (path) ?
<nalioth> duri: all gui file managers are filemanglers <<<< filemangler is a joke
<duri> nalioth: grrr ;-)
<duri> looks like in my Konq the "Window" drop-down menu is missing ... 
<duri> are there any other kubuntu users willing to do a quick check for me ?
<fatejudger> why does "media:/" in Konqueror no longer show hard drive partitions?
<fatejudger> it only shows floppy and cdrom mounts
<duri> do you guys see the Window drop-down menu in Konqueror ?
<duri> fatejudger: when I do media:/ i see only my floppy drive
<fatejudger> duri: yeah
<fatejudger> duri: if you insert a CD you'll see the cdrom drive too
<fatejudger> duri: but it used to show the partitions
<kkathman> you guyz have samba shares or something you want to show also?
<fatejudger> I want to see my partitions
<fatejudger> media:/ used to show partitions
<kkathman> I dont remember seeing partitions in media
<fatejudger> oh they were there
<fatejudger> trust me
<fatejudger> I used to look at them all the time
<fatejudger> before the last build
<kkathman> course I always used df in a console anyway
<pwn3r_> i used to see my hard drive partitions in media:// before the hal problem was fixed
<pwn3r_> thats all there was actually
<fatejudger> hal problem??
<kkathman> go to a console and type df...that will give you all the info
<fatejudger> I want to see my HD partitions
<fatejudger> in Konq
<pwn3r_> hi kkathman 
<fatejudger> pwn3r_: what is the hal prblem?
<fatejudger> *problem
<duri> could somebody please confirm that the Window drop down menu shows up in Konq ? 
<kkathman> if course, fatejudger  you could go to the K-menu, System and run "Disks" and I think that will show you what you need
<kkathman> duri - it does
<kkathman> hey there pwn3r_  :)
<fatejudger> KDiskFree?
<duri> ok ... so how is it possible that in mine does not show ?
<kkathman> duri: not sure
<duri> is it something you can disable ? I doubt it 
<pwn3r_> fatejudger, there was a problem with the initial release of breezy. usb storage wouldnt show properly. it has been fixed since then.
<kkathman> duri - maybe we arent talking about the same thing tho
<kkathman> where are you talking
<duri> I am running the 3.4.3
<kkathman> the address bar?
<kkathman> or what?
<duri> no. the Main Drop Down menu where you see Location Edit View etc ...
<duri> after Settings I get Help and not Window
<kkathman> ok...and what doesnt drop down?
<fatejudger> pwn3r_: maybe they accidentally messed up the partitions thing then
<kkathman> duri:  Oh you mean there isnt a menu option for Windows ?
<duri> it's not like it  does not drop down... it is not there ...
<duri> right
<duri> wtf!
<kkathman> duri no I dont have that either...they changed Konq quite a bit...simplified it
<kkathman> duri:  what are you trying to do specifically?
<pwn3r_> fatejudger, to be honest i didnt like seeing my partitions in there. but if you are used to it being there i understand why you would want it back
<kkathman> howdy raphink :)
<duri> kkathman: i wanted to see how I was supposed to see where to turn the left navigational sidebar with F9 ...
<raphink> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> duri: you mean split left/right?
<duri> do F9 in Konq and you will know what I mean
<pwn3r_> duri,  i dont have a window menu in my konq :/
<kkathman> Yeah I know...when I do an F9 it brings up and left/right pane
<kkathman> file manager
<kkathman> duri: some of those settings are now "toolbar" settings, so you need to go to Settings - Configure Toolbars, then enable Toolbars
<duri> what version of Konq and KDE are u using ?
<kkathman> KDE 3.4.3 and Konq 3.4.3
<kkathman> the ones that are standard with Breezy's upgrade
<pwn3r_> fatejudger, sorry i cant find how to make it do that any more. that media:// thing blows my mind kinda
<fatejudger> pwn3r_: yeah
<kkathman> Konq is very different in 3.4.3... they changed it to be simplified...so it isnt the same as what was in Hoary
<fatejudger> pwn3r_: I tried going into #KDE and asking, but no one responded
<fatejudger> kkathman: I know, I'm dissapointed
<fatejudger> kkathman: it has lost much of its luster
<kkathman> most of the functions are there .. they are just toolbar oriented now
<fatejudger> kkathman: well they removed the "view in terminal"
<kkathman> I use Konq as a file manager anyway...not a browser
<fatejudger> yeah
<aftertaf> fatejudger:  kkathman . then you can save the profile you want and run konq with the -profile switch...
<fatejudger> Firefox, w00t!
<duri> kkathman: if you ask me this is anything but simplified
<kkathman> right aftertaf 
<fatejudger> this media:// thing is so frustrating
<kkathman> duri simplified = making it less complex
<fatejudger> I mean, it was so nice to have it like that
<fatejudger> it's great for the Windows converts as well
<kkathman> users complained that Konq was too difficult to use
<kkathman> I never used it except for file manipulations...and  as such, its better now for that
<kkathman> especially once you configure it
<aftertaf> assuming you know/can be bothered to
<duri> I wonder if my profile is with a messed up profile ...
<duri> !!:s/profile/problem/
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, duri
<kkathman> aftertaf: well all KDE apps are configurable to some extent, some more than others
<kkathman> It took me a little time, but I configured Konq very nicely as a file manager on startup
<raphink> kkathman: but is there still a way to get the konq functions as they were before?
<raphink> like I can't find the split windows option anymore
<raphink> which is very annoying
<raphink> since I consider it a really great feature
<kkathman> raphink: its located under Settings, Configure Toolbar....move the Left/Right Split over to the right, then enable the Main Toolbar
<raphink> ic
<raphink> not easy though
<kkathman> Its the way it is
<raphink> yes
<logikal> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<raphink> well i guess if a majority of people wanted it this way, it's fine
<raphink> logikal: you have to install the X devel packages in order to compile
<raphink> apt-cache search xorg | grep dev
<kkathman> For me, I ran it, pressed F9, enabled toolbars, set it as my default, and its done forever now
<duri> kkathman: I think my problem lies with /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konq-simplebrowser.rc
<kkathman> duri perhaps...I havent found the need to get to that level
<logikal> what are they called?
<kkathman> but be my gues and let us know :)
<raphink> logikal: what do you want to compile?
<logikal> mplyer
<logikal> gui mplayer
<raphink> logikal: why do you want to compile it?
<logikal> to use it?
<logikal> lol
<raphink> then install it
<raphink> you don't need to compile it
<raphink> ;)
<logikal> I know but it doesnt work
<logikal> with skins
<logikal> that way
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> well then
<raphink> you can use
<duri> kkathman: yes I am letting you know that the definition for the pulldown menu is down there and the Window menu is missing. the Window menu is instead present  in konqueror-orig.rc
<raphink> apt-get build-dep yourpackage
<duri> I will fix it and be on my merry way
<kkathman> duri kewl
<raphink> (yourpackage being the pakcage you want to compile)
<raphink> then
<kkathman> nice
<logikal> what
<logikal> ?
<raphink> apt-get --build source yourpackage
<logikal> why can't i just compile it?
<raphink> that will build the dependencies to compile your package
<raphink> and compile it to new packages automatically
<raphink> well even if you don' tuse the second command
<logikal> wait dude, 1st week on linux
<raphink> the first one can be useful to make your sure you have the required headers
<logikal> my brain hurts
<aftertaf> lol 
<raphink> logikal: in order to compile a program/package, you need some headers to be present
<logikal> I just need x11 gui support
<raphink> i.e. some dependencies, present in other packages, and often called *-dev
<logikal> so i can compile this
<raphink> well you need the xorg development packages
<raphink> so either you can find them specifically
<raphink> or 
<logikal> i got most of them
<raphink> what i propose you
<raphink> is to run 
<raphink> apt-get build-dep mplayer-k7 (for example)
<raphink> which will install al lthe required dependencies
<raphink> so you can compile 
<kkathman> duri:  So theoretically, you use backup the konq-simplebrowser.rc, then rename konqueror-orig.rc yes?
<raphink> without having to wonder about xorg devel and other devel packages
<raphink> right?
<kkathman> duri: or can you just tell Konq what config file to use?
<logikal> my brain just shut down
<logikal> ok
<logikal> lets do it
<raphink> logikal: but then I'm surprised mplayer can't be skinned when installed from packages o_O
<logikal> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<logikal> Password:
<logikal> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<logikal> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<logikal> logikal@linuxbox:~$                  
<logikal> F%#K LIFE.
<logikal> oh
<logikal> LOL
<logikal> sorry
<logikal> disreguard.
<duri> kkathman: brb
<aftertaf> logikal:  either synaptic/adept is already open, or you didnt run as root.
<logikal> shhh
<logikal> disreguard
<logikal> :)
<logikal> E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<raphink> logikal: the mplayer package doesn' texist
<mornfall> oh yey
<mornfall> mplayer is not distributable, apparently =)
<raphink> logikal : apt-cache search mplayer
<raphink> and you'll get the names of the packages
<raphink> as mplayer is compiled in several packages depending on your proc
<mornfall> add debian-illegal to sources.list to get mplayer
<logikal> I did dude
<logikal> I already did this.
<logikal> and i tried
<logikal> and got error
<raphink> no mornfall 
<raphink> mornfall: mplayer is included
<mornfall> raphink: huh where?
<logikal> logikal@linuxbox:~$ sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer-amd64
<logikal> Reading package lists... Done
<logikal> Building dependency tree... Done
<logikal> E: Unable to find a source package for mplayer
<raphink> mornfall: apt-cache search mplayer
<mornfall> raphink: yeah, gives nothing
<mornfall> raphink: on breezy
<raphink> really?
<mornfall> yeah :)
<aftertaf> really???
<mornfall> universe included
<mornfall> well
<logikal> Im on brezzy
<logikal> and I see them.
<logikal> he's smoking something.
<mornfall> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<mornfall> for some reason =)
<raphink> sorry for the coming flood :
<aftertaf> i disagree. i have em.
<raphink>  $ apt-cache search mplayer
<raphink> mga-vid-source - Kernel driver for the back-end scaler on Matrox cards (source)
<mornfall> it's more like apt-cache policy mplayer
<raphink> acidrip - ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder
<raphink> libpostproc0 - Mplayer postproc shared libraries
<aftertaf> raphink:  i have all that too.....
<raphink> mencoder-586 - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<raphink> mencoder-custom - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<mornfall> that's from debian-illegal x)
<raphink> mencoder-k6 - MPlayer's Movie Encoder
<raphink> mozilla-mplayer - MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla
<logikal> mplayer - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<logikal> mplayer-amd64 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<logikal> mplayer-doc - Documentation for mplayer
<logikal> mplayer-fonts - Fonts for mplayer
<logikal> mplayer-nogui - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<raphink> mplayer-386 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<raphink> mplayer-586 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<mornfall> OH MY GOD
<raphink> mplayer-686 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<aftertaf> someone missing multiverse?
<kkathman> lol
<raphink> mplayer-custom - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<raphink> mplayer-doc - Documentation for mplayer
<raphink> mplayer-fonts - Fonts for mplayer
<mornfall> *sigh*
<kkathman> raphink: quit it :)
<raphink> mplayer-k6 - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<kkathman> enought!!
<raphink> mplayer-k7 - transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<kkathman> use pastebin
<raphink> mplayer-nogui - The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<raphink> xmms-xmmplayer - XMMS plugin that uses MPlayer to play video files
<raphink> see?
<raphink> on breezy too
<logikal> im on breezy
<logikal> ANYWAYS
<logikal> this doesnt fix me
<raphink> funny, I don' thave amd64 ;)
<raphink> logikal: you can try using easy ubuntu or automatix
<raphink> it will install mplayer
<logikal> I want to compile it.
<raphink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<raphink> oh ok then
<logikal> I"M GOING to compile it.
<raphink> sure
<logikal> lol.
<raphink> ;)
<logikal> so
<logikal> We need the x11 stuff.
<raphink> you need it at least ;)
<raphink> so you need to find it ;)
<mornfall> multiverse is not free software
<raphink> logikal: what does it say you need ?
<mornfall> anyway, given mplayer's history of gpl violation, if i were ubuntu i wouldn't dare to distribute it :-)
<mornfall> s/gpl/license/
<logikal> I'm about to smash my keyboard.
<raphink> y?
<logikal> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well then you need to get the X11 headers
<mornfall> heh
<raphink> as I guess you're using xorg since it's default in ubuntu
<mornfall> why not disable gui
<logikal> I want gui
<logikal> I already compilied it without it.
<raphink> you need to install the xorg development packages
<logikal> I did man
<logikal> I installed like 50 of them
<raphink> hmmm
<mornfall> probably not enough =)
<raphink> lol
<mornfall> check config.log
<kkathman> hmm wonder if that worked for duri :)
<mornfall> also, why you just don't get the bloody binary?
<logikal> I just installed everything.
<logikal> screw it
<logikal> like 134 packages or something.
<logikal> Computers make me angry.
<mornfall> that's because you compile mplayer
<kkathman> For those of you that dont like the way Konq is, here's how to change it back...click the link at the appropriate spot at the top:  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<kkathman> logikal: Computers never make me angry, cuz I ALWAYS have the final card to play...I can pull the power plug :)
<kkathman> that frustrates the heck out of them :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<logikal> hahah
<logikal> well dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mte
<logikal> i installed everyting
<logikal> INCLUDING
<kkathman> hey Kamping_Kaiser :)
<logikal> libx11-dev
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<logikal> and it still same error
<logikal> so i am going to smash the keyboard.
* Kamping_Kaiser stabs X in the face
<logikal> dvbxzfdvgdfgs hzgdlskdsljsxzxcxksAD45ewsrrdes
<kkathman> its ok keyboards are cheap
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: Hey werent you asking about Konqueror the other night and how to get it back to the way it was in hoary?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: no, it wasnt
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont use kde :)
<logikal> hmm
<logikal> i hate life
<kkathman> ah ok
<logikal> i wanan shoot someone or myself
<kkathman> must have been someone else
<dlausevic|breezy> thanks
<logikal> ============ Checking for GUI ============
<logikal> NOTHING BELOW THAT
<logikal> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO UNDERSTAND WHY IT FAILED
<logikal> IF I CAN'T SEE THE !@#$%!$%ING THING.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger eh
<kkathman> Logikal are you saying you have no GUI now?
<logikal> no
<logikal> the document
<logikal> has no data
<logikal> on x11
<logikal> or any of its minions.
<kkathman> but your KDE works ok?
<logikal> yes
<logikal> k;ljgds;g
<logikal> iyts mplayert
<logikal> MPLAYER
<logikal> I HATE IT
<kkathman> Hey logikal every thought of trying another product?
<kkathman> I guess Im chicken, when something doesnt work, I just move on to something that does
<kkathman> I cant afford the time.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sif hate mplayer :(
<kkathman> one thing nice about Linux, there are usually about 50 programs to do what you want :)
<kkathman> hehe
<aftertaf> logikal:  what mplayer packages did you install?
<aftertaf> i like mplayer for it comes with mencoder.....
<logikal> i didnt
<logikal> i installed x11 developement packages
<logikal> becuyase when i try to compile mplayer
<logikal> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<logikal> Error: X11 support required for GUI compilation
<aftertaf> logikal:  why try to compile if youre new to linux? 
<logikal> becuase
<logikal> if something doesnt work
<logikal> i dont move on
<logikal> i need to make it work
<logikal> or i get all feeling angry
<dlausevic|breezy> hello fellow kubuntu'ers
<logikal> and break something
<aftertaf> yeah but why go compiling when you have a readymade binary?
<kkathman> his own rate per hour is much less than mine or yours aftertaf :)
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> hello dlausevic|breezy :)
<logikal> aftertaf, because then skins wont work
<aftertaf> logikal:  if you've been with linux 1 week, you can't expect to grasp it all in that time.... linux takes time to get a grasp of.....
<dlausevic|breezy> after 2 weeks of agony, i finalized my migration.  i selected so many distros on a spare drive.  I selefted kubuntu.  I'm now running breezy on my main drive.  just restoring my backups now.
<aftertaf> logikal:  my mplayer can use skins, pretty sure of that...... anyway, mplayer is for video, and video is mostly fullscreen, so skin not seen.
<duri> kkathman: still there ?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> logikal: found your problem... read this:  https://www.redhat.com/archives/fedora-list/2004-November/msg05377.html
<kkathman> duri: found how to fix Konqy too
<duri> I solved it by saving to a named profile and then editing under my ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles said named profile
<kkathman> duri:  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
* Kamping_Kaiser cries. my video cards not being detected right'
<Kamping_Kaiser> :'(
<kkathman> I think more people should learn to Google
<kkathman> hehe
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  oh dear.... what card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Nvidia, Gforce fxs
<Kamping_Kaiser> *fx
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<kkathman> duri: it was much easier...just 2 commands :)
<duri> cool ... 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hope its software/bios not a rooted card. i dont want to have lost a HDD, mobo and gpu in one hit :|
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  weird, mine works fine... gf4
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: never had problems before, but its not happy this time :|
<aftertaf> oh dear..... Kamping_Kaiser you lost all that in one go? what happened?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: i was installing windows and all hte install froze, when i rebooted i was 1 mobo and 1 hdd worse off. now it seems one GPU as well.... gues who wont be installing windows again? ;|
<kkathman> ouch :(
<aftertaf> nasty.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :S
<aftertaf> stoopid thing to do ;P
<Kamping_Kaiser> iv learned my lesson :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> no more Win NT systems here
<aftertaf> still. i think its more coincidence than anything else..... installing an OS doesnt kill hardware.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: yeh, i know. but you know satan.....
<aftertaf> you probly had a juice overkill
<aftertaf> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> the reason it died is irrelevent, its what was happening when it died is the question ;) and at teh time widnows was touching my hdd 
<kkathman> aftertaf: I had a weird thing happen...I had a power failure that shut my linux box down...everything was ok, except that I had to hard assign my IP for the box cuz it didnt see DHCP anymore for some reason
<kkathman> I couldnt explain that at all
<logikal> kkathman, 
<logikal> no.
<logikal> cant find that package
<kkathman> logikal: keep searching on Google for mplayer and X11 then
<kkathman> apparently others have had a similar prob
<kkathman> duri: so did your fix work ok?? Everything works?
<fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<duri> yeah. I basically modified a saved profile and pointed it to konqueror-orig.rc
<kkathman> duri: looks like the file thats the key is the konqueror.rc file.  Whatever you copy to it, is what konqy uses
<kkathman> you can copy the simplified or the original to it
<duri> I guess so
<kkathman> thats what that faq basically says with its commands
<duri> problem is that I still do not have solved the original problem I set out to solve (add an History icon to the Location toolbar)
<duri> I can add the Action to the Location toolbar but when I click on the icon there is no history pulling up
<kkathman> duri:  is there an option for History that you can add?
<duri> yes 
<duri> and it shows up
<duri> but when you click it nothing happens
<kkathman> duri maybe you need to create history after you put that icon in?
<kkathman> it might reset 
<duri> no. no luck . you click on the icon and nothing happens
<kkathman> duri: I get the same result, if thats any consolation
<kkathman> duri - well lots of info on History on th KDE page tho
<kkathman> But honestly I dont use it as a web browser, so its of no mind to me :)
<duri> url please 
<kkathman> duri: www.konqueror.org/faq
<kkathman> duri I also just typed in "History in Konqueror" into Google and got several hits
<kkathman> LOL DURI!!!  Enable your left panel.. History is one of the options HAHA :)
<kkathman> DUH
<duri> kkathman: yes, I knew that ... 
<kkathman> so much nicer that way :)
<kkathman> haha
<duri> I wanted to define an icon
<kkathman> I had forgotten that was there :)
<duri> :0)
<kkathman> now you DO know that you get a history of all the sites on the address bar right?
<kkathman> not sure why you need an icon
<kkathman> thats 2 ways to get to history right there
<duri> I dont' care for the site but for the single pages
<duri> sites
<duri> I want the chronology of the pages ... having a list of the sites is not enough
<kkathman> then I'd use that left panel :)
<kkathman> it works great
<kkathman> But I must admit, its curious as to why the icon, when placed on the toolbar, doesnt seem to work
<kkathman> Maybe a bug?
<kkathman> or maybe you have to save that profile, and restart Konq?
<duri> it is a bug
<duri> I need to track down where that History action is defined
<kkathman> well Im off to bed
<kkathman> cyall tomorrow :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later kk :0
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<duri> bed time for me too
<duri> thanks for the help
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mtae
<tvo> 'morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<aftertaf> im not going to bed yet ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> you tried e17?
<Kamping_Kaiser> had a quick preview at a mates. dont have it installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> PRETTYYYYYY
<Kamping_Kaiser> MEEEE WANTS
<aftertaf> !e17
<aftertaf> !e
<raphink> !enlightenment
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, enlightenment is at Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work; install: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46105
<raphink> :p
<raphink> don't be lazy, makes you lose time :p
<aftertaf>  from memory, e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin     breezy repositories at : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<aftertaf> raphink:  it works, but ubotu told me about it ... :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: we cant all spell :|
<raphink> oh ok
<aftertaf> ubotu, forget e17
<ubotu> aftertaf: i forgot e17
<aftertaf> ubotu, e17 is the next generation enlightenment http://www.enlightenment.org or http://www.rasterman.com, http://www.get-e.org or http://www.edevelop.org Install HOWTO at: http://www.gawth.org/?id=lin     breezy repositories at : http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Ubuntu_5.10_%28Breezy_Badger%29
<ubotu> okay, aftertaf
<raphink> don't have all the keys on your keyboard Kamping_Kaiser ?
<aftertaf> !e17
<aftertaf> weird.
<raphink> yes
<raphink> !e17
<Kamping_Kaiser> raphink: no, i didnt register my MS keyboard in time :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> its probably because of all the links
<raphink> ??
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  see the last link.
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: loading :)
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<aftertaf> it rox bigstyle...
<aftertaf> and go to #e for helpage, or here... they're funny on #e
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: i might ssh into work and d/l it at thier expnece ;)
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> how did i live before ssh :| i have no idea
<kaveh> does anyone know where i can get the w32codecs package?
<aftertaf> hehe....   i cant do that yet
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<kaveh> i read that some people here might know
<kaveh> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-backports@lists.ubuntu.com/msg00044.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> why doesnt someone teach ubotu 'like' and 'fully' just do to the whole bad language thing ;)
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  i only have a http proxy out of work network.... and i dont know how to ssh tunnel to home....
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: localport:remoteserver:remoteport iirc
<kaveh> thanks ubotu 
<kaveh> err.. aftertaf 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  so if the http proxy is on port 8090, i'd use port 8090 for ssh at home? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> you would 8090:yourhome.dyndns.org:22 iirc
<aftertaf> oki
<aftertaf> can you setup ssh server to usemore than one port?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, but i think you can run 2 servers (dont quote me though :S)
<aftertaf> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can change the port though. i use 64
<aftertaf> ahaaaaaaaa :)
<aftertaf> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> 22+ `the meaning of life`
<aftertaf> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  for e17, i can give you a couple of tips as i've been compiling & running it for 3 weeks on my pcs.....
<aftertaf> though via cvs, not with the debs on that link (they are a week old, so cvs ok...)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice. you sound like you like it ;)
<aftertaf> i ferkin love it dude..
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, its pretty stuff
* Kamping_Kaiser leaves GF for E17 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<aftertaf> its not finidhed, and that add to the charm. you can use your kde apps in it....  it is FAAAAAAAAAAST
<aftertaf> on my P3 500, it is responsive at hell....
<aftertaf> all the eyecandy is in binary format, so precompiled... even the bgrounds... & icons & stuff.
<aftertaf> and you do what you want with it..... with the user guide to help you thru.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) nice
* aftertaf lovin' it (tm)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might use e17 on this lappy
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate ;)
<aftertaf> he yeah. worth a try. and you install it, but you dont kill kde or kdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> i use gdm
<Kamping_Kaiser> something todo with having gnome installed :| 
<aftertaf> yeah, sort of one or the other.... but you can re dpkg kdm and tell it to run intead.
<_liquidbinary_> hi!
<toby> Which repository are the w32-codecs held in?
<toby> (to play *.wmv files)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<toby> Thanks all. :)
<nalioth> apokryphos: flux?
<nalioth> nalioth: sleep?
<hussam> the wine in http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ is pretty old . Are there any more recent builds some builds somewhere? maybe some 3rd party builds for breezy?
<dlausevic|breezy> go to winehq.org
<aftertaf> hussam:  you can get it in cvs
<amarock> my kubuntu menu text seems large..how do i reduce its size?
<nalioth> wait a couple of weeks, and get the first 'beta' of wine
<hussam> will they make a deb for the beta?
<aftertaf> amarock:  in prefs. 
<nalioth> perhaps in backports
<amarock> aftertaf: where preferences?
<aftertaf> amarock:  look in your system settings menus....
<aftertaf> pfffffffffffffffffff :PPPP
<Prague2> hi
<Prague2> is there anyone who got problems with the wifi installing breezy? :/
<toby> amarock: system/settings/fonts/menu: choose. Apply.
<toby> Although this only makes the font smaller/larger, and doesn't shrink the menu itself
<aftertaf> toby:  he gone dude...
<dlausevic|breezy> trying to mount ntfs drive without sudo.  what's the fstab entry in options for this?
<trey> Anyone know how to set up the message bubble on messages received in windows not in focus?
<trey> manually
<Hobbsee> !tell dlausevic|breezy about faq
<trey> cuz I removed my .kderc file, and .kde ... and it doesn't do it now  :/
<Hobbsee> dlausevic|breezy: there's a windows section on there, including the fstab configuration to mount drives
<dlausevic|breezy> thx
<trey> Riddell: ping
<trey> amu: ping
<Hobbsee> hey all.  I'm looking for a GUI lightweight email client, with a mail notifier - anyone got any suggestions?
<trey> Hobbsee: kmail isn't light enough?
<toby> Hobbsee: I use korn as a notifier.
<Hobbsee_> toby: i was never able to figure out how to make it work, maybe i'll try again
<lunitik> toby: I was trying to think of korn... thnx... 
<Prague2> i'm trying to connect my laptop to the wifi network, it seems everything goes well and kwifi reaches the net...but i'm not able to go on the web or even visualize my router configuration page...does anyone has a clue or can point me to any direction to fix it? :/
<toby> Hobbsee_: I used package manager to install it, then just rightclicked it by the clock to set up
<toby> Kamping_Kaiser: Hey! I sorted out that monopoly problem! I had to install the msttcorefonts from multiverse.
<aftertaf> Prague2:  check iwconfig to see if your default gateway is ok.
<Kamping_Kaiser> toby: well done :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<aftertaf> Prague2:  what is your network topology? Wifi... and router? explain to us, so we can visualise where the pb can be
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Hobbsee_> i'm trying to figure out how to get a mail notifier on my thunderbird
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i just know every 10 min ill have more email :)
<aftertaf> apt-cache search mail notify
<aftertaf> thas returns a couple
<Prague2> i have a us robotics 8022 router access point
<Prague2> 128bit wep encrypted
<aftertaf> Prague2:  ok. for now, turn off encryption on both sides... see if that is the cause.
<Prague2> and everything was fine with 5.04...but yesterday i went for breezy and i'm stuck
<Prague2> tried
<Prague2> nothing happens
<aftertaf> Prague2:  ok.   what is in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<Prague2> i've found something on ubuntu and kubuntu forums, but i'm nothing more than a newbie :/ and can't understan exactly all
<aftertaf> that wasnt the right button hobbsee, that closed your irc client....
<aftertaf> Prague2:  its times like these that we end up less of a newbie.... trust me on that ;)
<Prague2> that's the biggest problem aftertaf :/ i run kubuntu on the same pc i'm running windows now...so if i'm not able to go on wifi i'm not able to look into my files and tell :/
<Prague2> :)
<aftertaf> Prague2:  erf ok.....   google for explore2fs: readonly ext3 access
<aftertaf> from windope ;)
<aftertaf> and conact your router config from windows in order to get a hardcopy ;)
<aftertaf> same again, wrong button!!!
<insanekane> so what happened to the hard disk display in media:/ ???
<logikal> heh
<logikal> its /media/
<logikal> now for some reason
<logikal> media:/ is for umm cd roms
<hussam> is there a big difference between openoffice 2.0 final and 1.9.129 that shipped with breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not realy. i think a few novelty bugs
<insanekane> logikal: err, it was media:/ before (not to mention that media:/ always used /media/ anyway)
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: so 1.9.129 is just as good as 2.0?
<insanekane> my patch to mount hard disks in media:/ will no longer work :////
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: for most ppl yes, but if you find a bug, it may have been fixed in 2
<bjv> hussam: surely there is a changelog somewhere?
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: oh, ok
<hussam> Kamping_Kaiser: if I do find a bug that is fixed in 2.0 final and I report it, will it be fixed in breezy-updates ? what's the ubuntu policy on that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should be fixed in -updates, yes
<aftertaf> boing
* Kamping_Kaiser bursts aftertaf
* aftertaf bursts
<bjv> is microsofts word processing program very slow to start?
<bjv> im searching openoffice.org for an explanation of why it is so inexcusably slow.
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends what you run it on
<bjv> i guess if MS is slow, they have not much reason to trim fat. :\
<__2> openoffice load alot of stuff in memory on init
<Kamping_Kaiser> it uses java
<Kamping_Kaiser> of course its slow :|
<bjv> does it use java?
<bjv> i thought it was a couple binaries
<Kamping_Kaiser> bjv: OO.o uses java because its made by sun (or was)
<__2> OO is not made in java
<__2> It uses java for extra features but the core is not made in java
<Kamping_Kaiser> it uses java :. slow
<el-stupido> % doesnt work in Kubuntu?
<el-stupido> says no such job
<el-stupido> got it
<Zambba> good afternoon
<logikal> I downloaded vlc plugin for mozilla
<logikal> How i get it to work?
<naoki> i've just installed kubuntu and it seems make is missing.. what package do i have to install to get make?
<nalioth> naoki: install "build-essential"
<nalioth> logikal: you shouldnt have to d/l anything. use synaptic to install these things
<naoki> nalioth: thanks
<logikal> I did
<logikal> and it's not working
<logikal> and it says "no picture" in them
<logikal> should I download realplayer?
<nalioth> logikal: if the ubuntu vlc plugin isnt working, i doubt the source code or whatever you d/l is gonna help
<naoki> Which packages do I have to install in order to get the header files like stdio?
<nalioth> naoki: install and use apt-file to search for things like that
<el-stupido> i cant copy a folder from my windows installation into my home dir?
<nalioth> el-stupido: why not?
<el-stupido> says i dont have permission
<el-stupido> tried the command as sudo and it says omitting dir
<pwn3r_> to copy folders you need to add the -r switch 
<nalioth> ubotu: tell el-stupido about cli
<Pwn3r> ubotu: tell Pwn3r about cli
<el-stupido> nalioth: i know the command mate
<Pwn3r> thats a neat trick
<nalioth> el-stupido: practice makes perfect
<el-stupido> nalioth: i used the command correctly.. still wont let me move the folder
<nalioth> el-stupido: sudo cp -r bleh blah
<el-stupido> nalioth: DOH! sorry
<nalioth> el-stupido: Pwn3r mentioned that a few minutes ago
<el-stupido> yeah missed that
<Quarupted> is current Kubuntu using KDE 3.4?
<Hobbsee> yes, 3.4.3
<nalioth> Hobbsee: howdy
<Hobbsee> hey nalioth :)
<Hobbsee> long time no see
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nalioth
<nalioth> howdy KK
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)  - i figured out how to use kmail, so will use that for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. wd
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: wishing moztraybiff worked though...not sure why it doesnt
<nalioth> kmail over what else?
<Hobbsee> imap is so much easier to configure than pop3...
<Hobbsee> thunderbird
<Quarupted> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. imap==owns
<nalioth> evolution pissed me off when the weather part was left out
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
<Quarupted> I cant believe im install KDE base just cause I want to use Konsole, but it is the best Term Emulator I have ver used
<Kamping_Kaiser> evol just pisses me off (but im using it atm anyway)
<Hobbsee> if only gmail did imap...then i would be very happy...
<nalioth> Quarupted: really?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: untill ppl started sending 5  mb attachments ;)
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: lol...well..yeah...that is true
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: depends if you're on some form of broadband or stuck on dialup
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. yeh
<Hobbsee> although i dont think that our broadband is actually classified as broadband in other places in the world
<Kamping_Kaiser> even on 512 5 mb emails are nasty :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: broadband is 512 >
<Kamping_Kaiser> 256 is just adsl
<Hobbsee> kbps?
<Quarupted> Yup
<Hobbsee> *glares*, for you, maybe...
<Quarupted> wtf is Koffice...? Is that new?
<dipnlik> Quarupted: why Konsole is so better?
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: koffice has been around for a while
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: why are you glaring?
<Hobbsee> !koffice
<ubotu> KOffice is a free, integrated office suite for KDE. Included is word processing, spreadsheet, flowcharting, image manipulation applications and many more. See http://koffice.kde.org
<nalioth> Quarupted: koffice is not new by any means
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: australian cable or adsl isnt terribly fast...
<Quarupted> I just like the way it looks, and its its so easy to customize, way easier than Eterm, and I use the Terminal soo much, that I like it to look the way I like
<Quarupted> I have never heard of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, i know ;)
<Quarupted> I allways used OOo
<Hobbsee> it's not unusual to only get around 100 kbps, sometimes 200 from the repositories
<Hobbsee> if you're lucky, and it's late at night
<Kamping_Kaiser> i get my full speed from intenrodes mirros ;)
<dipnlik> Quarupted: well, i like aterm, easy to customize, lightweight :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *internodes mirrors
<Quarupted> I am getting 450/k on my Kubuntu DL
<nalioth> Quarupted: ALL of this software is FREE, no charge for trying it out, nor moral obligations
<Quarupted> aterm doesnt look as nice in my opinion
<nalioth> Quarupted: enable uni and multi, open adept and have a look
<Quarupted> I know it's all free, whats your point?
<Quarupted> what are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: the point is, the only thing that's stopping you is a bit of bandwidth
<Quarupted> I'm so lost
<nalioth> Quarupted: point is: there are things available you've never heard of, that you may enjoy using once discovered
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: so you may as well try them all out, and see which you prefer
<Quarupted> Stopping me from what, what did i miss?
<Quarupted> I have tried almost every terminal emulator i could find
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: from trying all the office suites and other programs, and then picking the ones you like and using them
<_manveru> someone knows what's happening when i press [alt] +[space]  ?
<Hobbsee> manveru: a black box coming up in the middle of the screen?
<Quarupted> OOoo is free and the best for batch conversion from the MS suite, why would i use anything else?
<dipnlik> i have a keyboard problem here on kubuntu. the keyboard layout I set on KDE only works on KDE, on other wm/terminal I have to run a setxkbmap command first. Is it possible to make this command run on boot or maybe on my login?
<_manveru> Hobbsee: something like
<nalioth> Hobbsee: that's not the self-destruct sequence? :0
<_manveru> Hobbsee: i see a KDE-logo and under that 'Katapult'
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> it has been said that katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<Quarupted> Only thing I would ever use besides OOo is maybe Star Office, but thats not free
<_manveru> huh
<Hobbsee> nalioth: hehehe...i wasnt going to say that one so quickly...
<_manveru> schweet :)
<Hobbsee> _manveru: very!  it's awesome!
<Hobbsee> faster than the run command, too
<_manveru> accidently typed it...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: he was not talking about you? :)
<chimaera> hi. on my box, pbuttons isn't working, that is, it gets loaded, the buttons on my powerbook trigger xevents, but i get no response (e.g. volume..)
<Quarupted> Has something changed in the last 6 months with Kubuntu, cause it just downloaded and installed in less than 15 mins, used to take me like 2 hours???
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: well, there was a new release....
<Kamping_Kaiser> Quarupted: yeh, its got biger
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: and it does install pretty fast
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well...
* Hobbsee pokes tongue out at nalioth 
<Quarupted> I am running 3.6 Ghz sittin on 4 Gigs of ram on a 7Mbit connection, but still...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. Quarupted
<Quarupted> It got BIGGER?
<Hobbsee> sheesh!
<nalioth> Quarupted: wow! overkill
<Hobbsee> 4 gigs of ram...wow!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, i know
<Quarupted> No i use it all when i do my rendering
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have less then that on my property
<nalioth> i've got 2.5gb ram in my dualproc powermac and i rarely hit 1gb used
<Kamping_Kaiser> and thats 12 computers ;|
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Quarupted> well If i render and play Doom3 with everything turned up it uses almost 90%
<Hobbsee> only 512mb here - been trying to "inherit" more off one of dad's computers
<Hobbsee> hasnt worked yet though
<Hobbsee> well, not this time round, it originally went from 256 to 512, which was nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, got 12 in my desktop (when it works)
<Hobbsee> hehe...when it works, yes
<nalioth> Hobbsee: beer + keyboard = ram for Hobbsee 
<Quarupted> but it isnt overkill, when ya do #D rendering allot
<Quarupted> 3d*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> mine should be "got 512 in"
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw ;)
<Hobbsee> nalioth: that would probably mean that i'd have to take the computer apart - and i'd need ram laptop
<Quarupted> BRB on KDE
<Quarupted> I hope
<Hobbsee> lol
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ouch
<Hobbsee> *laptop ram
<Hobbsee> as this is a laptopl
<Hobbsee> cant spell today - i blame my exams
* nalioth preaches screen + irssi, so logouts dont take you away
* Kamping_Kaiser tries to wrk out screen still :|
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i know what a laptopl is 
* Hobbsee means to learn irssi, but hasnt done it yet...
* dipnlik LOVES irssi and screen
<nalioth> KK, screen is great, want some edumakashunal linx?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: right...well i actually meant laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: yup :)
<dipnlik> nalioth: screen links? yes I want them
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i speak/type 4 languages not including the 'misfinger' and 'dyslexic' languages
<Kamping_Kaiser> teach ubotu ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nalioth> here is one, starts near the bottom http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<nalioth> and another one http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html
<aftertaf> screen is a real gem :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) *clicks links*
<dipnlik> screen made me copy the two links without touching the evil rat
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<dipnlik> and irssi made me browse them with a single command :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> must suck having your irc client tell you what to do :PO
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: just configured an alias for irssi, saves me some time
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<dipnlik> Kamping_Kaiser: /alias browse exec opera -newpage $0 , IIRC
<nalioth> aliases are my downfall, my ruination
<dipnlik> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth:  sounds like vim macros ;S
<dipnlik> vim macros save time :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i crashed a cojmputer using macros :S
<nalioth> dipnlik: why $0 and not $1  ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it was t3h embarasment
<Kamping_Kaiser> showing off the leet vim skills, and crash the fucking thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> *freeking thing
<dipnlik> nalioth: first argument is $0
<dipnlik> Quarupted: KDE?
<Quarupted> Can you dock window in Kubuntu?
<Quarupted> Like if I want Gaim dock on the side permanenly
<Quarupted> and windows to maximize around it
* Hobbsee discovers chocolate on fingers, and thinks it's not a great idea to have chocolate so close to my laptop, next to the fan...
<Quarupted> Is this possible?
<hettar> Yay 3.5b2 has the ability to drag windows between desktops in the pager
<Quarupted> Yes Kde
<dipnlik> Quarupted: \o/
<Quarupted> So is that a No
<Hobbsee> hettar: yep, so did beta 1 - it's awesome!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. couldnt you do that before hettar? :O
<hettar> I didn't try beta one
<Quarupted> Cause If not ima stick with Gnome for a while
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: you should be able to drag it over there
<Quarupted> huh?
<Hobbsee> Quarupted: and it should stay in the last remembered position
<Quarupted> wHAT YA MEAN DRAG IT OVER THERE?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> relax
<Hobbsee> sorry, click and drag the window to where you want it to sit....
<Quarupted> OOOpps
<Hobbsee> lol
<Quarupted> sory bout caps
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Hobbsee> yeah, i love being yelled at, cant you tell?
<Quarupted> No I need it to dock so windowes dont go over it when i Maximize them
<Hobbsee> ah i see
<Hobbsee> right click on the bar at the top of the window, advanced, keep on top of all others
<Hobbsee> should do the trick
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: not what he wants, i think
<Quarupted> no cause then when I maximize the window will be cut off
<Hobbsee> darn
<Quarupted> Do ya not know what "docking" is?
<Quarupted> Like the menu bar on the bottom, its docked
<Hobbsee> yeah, i assumed docking just meant staying in one place
<Quarupted> it stays there, and no window will go over it, even when maximized
<Quarupted> Thats what I want gaim to do
<Quarupted> Or any window
<dipnlik> Quarupted: i know what is docking, don't know if it is KDE-related or Gaim-related
<Quarupted> It WM related
<Kamping_Kaiser> Quarupted: how do you doc gaim?
<Quarupted> Thats what I am trying to figure out
<Quarupted> How do I dock any window in KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i thought you said you could do it in gnome :O
<Quarupted> Cant doo it in Gnome I know that
<Quarupted> Nope
<Quarupted> Thats why I would switch to KDE if It could do that
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, cos i cant work it out either :|
<Quarupted> Im used to using Trillian dicked on the side in my windows
<dipnlik> Quarupted: IIRC, there is an IM client called sim that can dock itself
<Quarupted> I wanna use Gaim
<Quarupted> lol, its the best IM client by far no question
<dipnlik> best for you :P
<icewt> kopete
<dipnlik> bitlbee :D
<Quarupted> No, it's the most developed, the most features, the most compatible, it is overall the best
<Quarupted> Thats not an Opinion
<Quarupted> That is fact, I mean come on
<icewt> Quarupted: that's what i thought until i tried kopete
<Quarupted> I have tried Kopete, it offers nothing that Gaim doesnt, and lacks allot that Gaim does have
<Quarupted> The only thing I like better is the way it lloks
<propagandhi> Quarupted: thats not fact, your still displaying your opinion
<Quarupted> How?
<dipnlik> "the most developed, the most features, the most compatible" != the best
<propagandhi> How?
<dipnlik> the best is the one that fits your needs better.
<Quarupted> Thats not an opinion its apples and oranges
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. break it up ppl
<propagandhi> Quarupted if your dumb enough to not realise the difference between your opinion and fact,....
<dipnlik> LOL
<Quarupted> Dude, I didnt give any opiinins, I told you 3 facts that are all proven, It is the most developed, it has the most features, and it has more protocols! Perios, how is that Opinion?
<propagandhi> PROVE THEM THEN
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. im serious you lot. drop the topic
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not going anyware
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its only going to get nastyer
<Quarupted> Easy google it, no other project has more people working on it, and have had as many verions, there fore it is the most developed
<propagandhi> more versions means more patching mistakes in MY OPINION
<Quarupted> It has 7 Protocols, no other IM client for linux has that many protocols,
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sigh*
<propagandhi> and telling someone to 'google it' isnt proving much other than your lack of intelligence
<Quarupted> And it has more features, than any other Linux IM client.. that one proves it self
<Quarupted> Im proving it right now
<Quarupted> Do ya see what I am typing, those are all Facts, get it?
<dipnlik> Quarupted: that is all good, but "the best one" for each person is different. 7 protocols for me is dumb, I don't use 7. so bitlbee is better *for me*. if you like Gaim, stick to it, but don't say it is "the best", cause it is the best for you.
<propagandhi> Quarupted: you proved to yourself perhaps, not to me, and i think not to anyone else
<icewt> "Get the facts"
<Quarupted> No, It's the best for anyone, because it does EVERYTHING any other IM client out there can, and MORE, so there for it is the BEST..
<propagandhi> Quarupted: you cant seriously be that thick
<dipnlik> Quarupted: can you please stop? It is the best for you and to a lot of ppl, but not to a lot other ppl
<propagandhi> how many people have stated to you its an opinion now
<propagandhi> Not Fact
<Quarupted> I just quoted you facts, If you are to STUPID to understand that, fine thats your own problem, but you're the one still arguing in a chatroom over an IM client.. think about that one for a little bit.. I'm done with the topis..
<propagandhi> Quarupted: the difference is I'm not fighting for any ONE client
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. ignore is set on Quarupted, propagandhi dipnlik icewt. someone tell me when tehy finish their 'disscusion'
<propagandhi> Kamping_Kaiser: I'm sorry
<Quarupted> Ignored.
<dipnlik> looks like it stopped
<dipnlik> (hope so)
<propagandhi> am I ignored?
<dipnlik> propagandhi: by Kamping_Kaiser, yes
<propagandhi> oh ok i see
<propagandhi> I shouldnt have let myself get so caught up in that conversation, but its a bit frustrating
<dipnlik> propagandhi: haha, that happens, don't blame yourself
<propagandhi> yeah its all good
<aftertaf> you can have discussions about stuff like that.... but better taking it to offtopic when it gets hairy....
* Kamping_Kaiser emerges 
* aftertaf resumes his websudoku
<dipnlik> aftertaf: okay
<propagandhi> aftertaf: I agree
<naoki> Does anybody know which package contains std::cout?
<Zambba> Does this work in Ubuntu? http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=0133
<Zambba>    A-LINK U2P4,4-port USB 2.0 adapter (pci).
* cyne installs kylix
<at1as> Am I the only one seeing repository issues with Breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> at1as: no
<Mars> CAn I ask for URL, or Bot's request about aplication to win partition mounting?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask the bot :)
<cyne> Mars: man fstab
<at1as> What gives with us.archive?
<Kamping_Kaiser> at1as: give it half an hour and try again
<nalioth> at1as: it sucks, use another or no country code at all
<Mars> Kamping_Kaiser,  ask him for me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hte US mirrors are often crap
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<endo602> can someone help me with my USB drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about mounting
<at1as> hmmmm....  This only started happening within the past week or so.
<endo602> i can get it to mount manuals
<ep> I want konsole to use colors on file listings, should I set up an alias ls='ls --color=auto'  in the bash profile or is there some other preferred mehtod?
<nalioth> !+msg the bot
<ubotu> methinks msg the bot is please message the bot in private, he accepts private messages from registered nicknames(/msg nickserv help register). In order for everyone to get better help, do not clutter the channel with many !commands, please. /msg ubotu keyword, or especially if you do not know whether some factoid exists.
<endo602> manually but not automatically
<nalioth> Mars: there ya go, now you have the keys to ubotu
<at1as> Basically since Breezy came out.  I suppose that's a "victim of it's own success" comment.
<Mars> nalioth,  nice but i cant ask him when my Nickn is not rtegistered
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep try bashrc yeh
<nalioth> Mars: make it so. there are other perks to having a registered nick besides conversation with ubotu 
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: have you upated your system?
<endo602> updated?
<endo602> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i thought there was a fix in -updates
<Mars> I wont register unless my stupid connection works properly
<nalioth> Mars: why is that?
<Mars> nalioth,  in fact no idea, i am trying to find nice shell acc, so i could use it properly
<endo602> let me try updating again
<endo602> can you walk me through that process?
<nalioth> Mars: if you get dissed, you can always use the "ghost" command so you dont wait on your ghost to expire
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: you need to make sure the 'breezy-updates main' line is enabled in your sources list, tehn run update and dist-upgrade
<endo602> do you mean to update to beta2?
<Mars> What i have to write do download new QT?
<endo602> pm?
<_sara> hey
<_sara> This is my first time here and only second on IRc so i really don't know how this works
<Kamping_Kaiser> _sara: you ask a question, somone may answer if they know how
<_sara> ok,
<_sara> I am having problems with koffice. I was able to use it before with a hoary 32 install, but now that I switch to kubuntu 64 I can't use krita
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i cant help with that. hopefully somone else will be able to 
<_sara> any one has problems with kubuntu 64 and koffice?
<nalioth> _sara: lots of people have problems with 64-bit linux
<_sara> I know but I though that koffice would work fine. I know that it is not a koffice problem because i was able to open them before
<_sara> I am wondering if something is broken in  the 64 koffice packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> _sara: it could be a koffice problem, because its probably different on 32+64 bit systems
<Kamping_Kaiser> it may be running chrooted or similar (oo.o runs with compatability libs)
<_sara> yeah but I am usign the package they provided in the repos. I was just looking into using krita instead of the gimp
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: one would think that koffice would have fully 64-bit pkgs
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: i have no idea what stage kde is at :), so i wouldnt know
<nalioth> _sara: if you'd like to come back in about 12 hours, i'd be glad to help you (if you havent found your answer before then)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<endo602> Kamping_Kaiser: can i pm?
<_sara> nalioth that sounds good to me 
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: keep it in the channel.
<endo602> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> im not here always, so you may have to wait
<endo602> that dist upgrade
<nalioth> !msg
<ubotu> please don't /msg people or start a personal message/ dcc chat without asking first in channel. People might be busy, and you have a better chance of an answer in the channel. Don't assume a particular user will be able to help you.
<endo602> is that for beta2
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should just update your current packages
<endo602> dist-upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<endo602> i did up update
<endo602> ok ill try that
<Kamping_Kaiser> then do dist-upgrade after that
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb mars
<Mars_^> :] 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<endo602> can you give me the exact command line
<endo602> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: yes
<endo602> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<endo602> everything is 0
<endo602> meaning im all updated
<endo602> and no fix
<endo602> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok. :S
<endo602> i can get it to mount manually
<endo602> but not auto
<endo602> is there a way to configure the auto?
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: can you #flood or pastebin your sources list? im wondering what you have
<Kamping_Kaiser> night nalioth_zZz mate :)
<nalioth_zZz> cheers, KK
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<aftertaf> im so bored
<dipnlik> aftertaf: www.bored.com ?
<aftertaf> too bored for that
<aftertaf> even!
<dipnlik> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> verylargepornsite.com ?
<dipnlik> aftertaf: www.blorf.com
<aftertaf> just sent off 30+ emails for job seeking....
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch wtf aftertaf???
<aftertaf> realised hafway through i was using the wrong model message
<dipnlik> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<aftertaf> got 2 replies.... one beingclever and asking if it wa a new form of spam
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahaha. :(
<aftertaf> "i am replying t your job offer on the ANPE website".... we haven't got any offers on that site..
<aftertaf> oh yeah, crap, sorry :/
<aftertaf> suxxx
<aftertaf> i mean, how useless can you actually get?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<aftertaf> what does blorf do? apart from change images each time you clic?
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<aftertaf> oh wonderful.... E is segfaulting.
<kkathman> Good morning all :)
<ep> Stupid question, Isn't .bashrc  supposed to be in ~?   I'm listing hidden files but not finding it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep ys it is - ~/.bashrc
<nalioth_zZz> ep: you may not have one on a fresh install
<kkathman> VERY early for you :)
<kkathman> ahh there nalioth_zZz talking in his sleep again :)
<dipnlik> aftertaf: blorf is only that :P
<ep> ah guess I don't have one, the install is a couple weeks old
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should have one
<Kamping_Kaiser> you *always* have a bashrc
<Kamping_Kaiser> its like electricity :|
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> make sure he's putting the period in front
<nalioth_zZz> kkathman: i'm goin to sleep now, it's all yours  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<nalioth_zZz> Kamping_Kaiser: not in a new install
<kkathman> have a great rest nalioth_zZz  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf?
<ep> cat ~/.bashrc --> cat: /home/mdr/.bashrc: No such file or directory
<Kamping_Kaiser> sif!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu is satan!!!
<nalioth_zZz> KK if you dont make one, your user account uses the one in /etc/bashrc
<kkathman> right, the master is in /etc/profile
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth_zZz: i thought it was part of skel.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it had to be there
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have never had a system without :(
<nalioth_zZz> nope
<nalioth_zZz> night
<kkathman> I havent either Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ngiht
<kkathman> yah I got one :)
<kkathman> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<ep> Okay, I want to do some aliases.    Do i edit the one in /etc/profile/ or do i create one in ~?   How does that work?
<nalioth_zZz> ep: a good rule of thumb, is to leave the system stuff alone
<nalioth_zZz> ep: put it in ~/.bashrc
<ep> just copy it?
<nalioth_zZz> ep: however you are gonna get it in there
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/.bashrc
<aftertaf> lol. he cat sleep, this dud ;)
<aftertaf> *dude
<kkathman> right I was going to suggest that they copy it to their /home/user
<aftertaf> dunno what i'm being clever about, i cant type.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger. i think im going to be a 2 pint screemer tonight :(
<kkathman> go to bed nalioth_zZz  :)
<kkathman> lol Kamping_Kaiser  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: you are thinking of pints, and I'm just getting that 1st cup of coffee :)
<Tm_T> hmh, I just removed  "* has left the chat" texts from kopete :(
<kkathman> Tm_T: on purpose?
<Tm_T> well, have to put them back
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: i only know pints as an expression
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have no idea how big a pint is ;)
<kkathman> ah ok 
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, I tested some things
* kkathman worries that Tm_T will blow himself up someday testing some things :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: and i dont drink coffee ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: that's what you really should be afraid of
<kkathman> Tm_T:  I know!!
<waidis> hello i'm using kubuntu 5.10 but when i'm trying to play mid i have error message
<waidis> maybe someone know
<kkathman> Man it got cold here over night!! Saturday it was like in the 80s and yesterday only in the 40s!
<waidis> how to configure
<kkathman> mid?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: 80s?
<Kamping_Kaiser> midi i asume
<Tm_T> kkathman: snow here
<kkathman> 80s (F)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so about 20deg?
* Kamping_Kaiser forgets formular
<Kamping_Kaiser> 100F is about 30C iirc
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: I got a sunburn Saturday....wearing a sweatshirt yesterday :)
* aftertaf never knew
<Zambba> Kubuntu is very nice-looking!
<kkathman> and its about 4C today right now
<aftertaf> kkathman:  where u at on our little globy thing?
<aftertaf> Zambba:  :D
<kkathman> aftertaf: Texas
<aftertaf> oki
<kkathman> aftertaf: Dallas area
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: come to South Aust, and feel real heat:P
<waidis> midi
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: well it was a mild summer this year, only went over 100 12 times
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: lol. sounds like SA. heatwave, doesnt go bellow 35 for 10 days in a row
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: yah, thats alot like Arizona in the US
<Kamping_Kaiser> 35 ~100,110 in yhour measure
<kkathman> right
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb. first beer went strait through
<kkathman> but the very idea that I got a sunburn on Saturday and had to turn on the heat last night makes me shake my head :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<kkathman> Any newbies out there, bookmark this page...its very helpful:  http://pizza.unbsj.ca/content/help/tutorials/crash.html
<kkathman> Tm_T: I found out how to reset Konqeror to the way it was in hoary :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1 down. 7 to go
<Tm_T> kkathman: it's in faq ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: and it's been ok here all the time :p
<aftertaf> dont care, good link.
<Zambba> Does anyone has a good sources.list for Kubuntu breezy?
<_sara> what do you mean by a good source list
<endo602> where is the source.list?
<Zambba> well I don't know :D
<kkathman> Tm_T: then you've been too quiet around here cuz we only get that question about once an hour
<waidis> whats this midi Not enabled in config
<Zambba> I have main, restictricted, universe, multiverse
<kkathman> actually I figured it out, but then found the faq :)
<kkathman> endo602: its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zambba> Can I get w32codecs from some repository? Do I need it?
<endo602> kkathman
<endo602> what up dooed
<kkathman> hey there endo602  :)
<endo602> usb is working
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: my sources list is at http://users.on.net/~goetz/sources.list.uber.ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> try that on for size ;p
<endo602> just not automounting
<kkathman> lol
<endo602> ok
<_sara> you need the codecs for wm files
<kkathman> looks like Kamping_Kaiser has been truly in the backwoods camping and found his site :)
<_sara> I have a link to the codecs just give me a second
<endo602> i got breezy
<endo602> though
<__2> someone know how to install vmware under 5.10 ?
<__2> unable to find kernel source pacakge
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: hm.?
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: the beers starting to kick in :D things are not obvious any more
<endo602> Kamping_Kaiser: pasting in flood now
<kkathman> __2: someone reported Saturday evening that vmware was having some issues in breezy I think I remember
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: thats something you need to note as well
<_sara> for the codecs you need breezy extras more info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70815
<Kamping_Kaiser> im getting pissed, ask kkathman for help :)
<kkathman> dont get pissed, have another brew :)
<_sara> you must have a 32 bit install 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser is only on 2nd beer :$#
<kkathman> ahhh no wonder
<kkathman> its that 3rd and 4th that move you from pissed to mellow
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. agreed
<Kamping_Kaiser> then 5/6 back into arsehole mode ;)
<kkathman> ROFL
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> have a sierra nevada
<endo602> i had 7 last night
<endo602> kkathman is there any more repositories i should add to my breezy 5.10?
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: looks fine to me
<kkathman> endo602: no not at this time..just the ones that were suggested for install
<endo602> yeah i did that
<kkathman> backports arent ready yet
<endo602> well all i need to do is configure my automount
<kkathman> and other things, well you'll just be taking chances at this point
<_sara> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras-staging main restricted universe multiverse
<kkathman> _sara: please dont suggest backports at this time, thanks
<_sara> no they are not backport they are breezy extras 
<_sara> As far as I know they are different. You can acces thing like the codecs and java. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> _sara: java is in multiverse in breezy
<kkathman> extras are for special situations only
<_sara> Breezy-extras "restricted" packages will be made to Gentoo-style (fetch from internet and extract from there), to allow us to distribute "restricted" software.
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: "Install the kdebase updates from breezy-updates." i think was the fix to your problem i had seen
<_sara> ok but here is jdong ( backports administrator) explanation of extras 
<kkathman> _sara chek my Pm to  you and you can extrapolate why we dont advise that
<_sara> ok
* Kamping_Kaiser passes around coopers
<Orava> Hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Orava :)
<Tm_T> hoi sie, otsta hyv kpy
<Tm_T> -t
<Zambba> kpy
<Tm_T> ni
<Kamping_Kaiser> shvooom
<Orava> hih, kvyt on hyvi :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> whaoa wtf?
<reagleBRKLN> is there a kplayer for breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !info kplayer
<Kamping_Kaiser> the bot doesnt know about one
<reagleBRKLN> well, can't even install an mplayer...
<Kamping_Kaiser> whys that?
<reagleBRKLN> mplayer-586: Depends: libjack0.80.0-0
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you have universe and multiverse?
<reagleBRKLN> which wants to remove kvirc 
<Kamping_Kaiser> should only need univferse fwiw
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. that i dont know about
<reagleBRKLN> (3.2 from deb)
<Orava> i got my kubuntu working today :))
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay Orava :)
<Orava> had a few problems with my laptop... :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> "apropriate time? the first i knew about it was when a workmanarived at my door, he told me he came to demolisht the house " H2G2 :)
<teprrr> oh, hi, can anyone point me where I can change the sessions found from kdm?
<Stefano> hey i need help
<kkathman> teprrr: change the sessions?
<teprrr> kkathman, yup. I'd like to add kubuntu-desktop's kde there
<teprrr> kkathman, or if it overrides my own kde installation, then add it back
<kkathman> teprrr: I guess I dont exactly understand...you installed breezy ?
<teprrr> kkathman, yes I have breezy here
<teprrr> and my hown brew kde from svn
<teprrr> but I'd like to get my hands on both svn and kubuntu's 3.5b2
<kkathman> teprrr: oh, ok...well the beta2 is very unstable and we dont recommend it
<kkathman> but if you want to install kubuntu, simply go to a konsole and so a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<teprrr> uh, well, I have svn checkout older than b2, so I think it's more stable :P
<teprrr> yes, it's going on already there
<kkathman> teprrr: but Im not at all sure what it will override
<teprrr> I've had kubuntu for some time with my own kde installation.. but now I want to change to kubuntu's kde3.5 so I could concentrate on kde4 sometime soon
<kkathman> well ok..have at it :)
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> Im not down at the internals level that deeply, maybe Tm_T  can help you
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb
<teprrr> oh, I think I found something :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<seezer_> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<reagleBRKLN> want to build kplayer from src, but can't
<reagleBRKLN> libqt3-mt-dev: Depends: libxrender-dev but it is not going to be installed; libxrender-dev: Depends: libxrender1 (= 1:0.9.0-1) but 1:0.9.0-2
<reagleBRKLN> this is vanilla kubuntu breezy, why can't i install the libs?
<reagleBRKLN> oops, not true
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> my bad :|
<reagleBRKLN> 1:0.9.0-2 isn't in breezy
<reagleBRKLN> not sure where it's from
<reagleBRKLN> *** 1:0.9.0-2 0
<reagleBRKLN>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<reagleBRKLN>      1:0.9.0-1 0
<reagleBRKLN>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<reagleBRKLN> how to install the breezy one over it -- removing it takes all of X out
<bdmp_> Help! I tried to install skype and it was asking for a dependency,  libqt3c102-mt, but in synaptic it was already installed so I thought it was broken so I deleted it. Then I realized that it was deleting all of KDE so I shut the computer down and after a restart in command line did apt-get install kde. At first I thought everything after I restarted the comp again, but then I realized that koquor is gone and my trash icon. So then in synapti
<bdmp_> c I tried to install all the kde stuff I could, but it didn't do anything. It said I was gonna download hundreds of megabytes and then it flashed "finished" in a couple seconds. So after that I tried to install gnome to work these problems out through with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but that didn't work too. With both the KDE and gnome installs I got marillat repo errors, but I am not sure if that is causing some of my problems. Sorry fo
<bdmp_> r the long post. Any suggestions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> pinning i suppose. dont ask me though :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> bdmp_ get the one thats staticaly compiled, not the one you go
<hussam> how do I change the ntpdate to something other than ntp.ubuntulinux.org ?
<bdmp_> I don't understand
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: grep -R ntp.ubuntulinux.org /etc/
<Kamping_Kaiser> and whichever file its in, i forget exactly
<seezer> /etc/default/ntpdate
<seezer> iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds right
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: may the force be with you
<hussam> yes thank you . I found it . it is  /etc/default/ntpdate
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd seezer
<hussam> but ntp.ubuntulinux.org , where can I find other servers?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: pool.ntp.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> or ntp.org to brows
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Stefano
<Stefano> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<kaveh> when i set the time to be updated automatically, it reset my timezone to UTC, and since i also have windows installed, my system time is actually EDT
<kaveh> I tried setting my timezone through the Adjust Date & Time interface, but it would never stick
<kaveh> i actually re-installed kubuntu b/c it was frustrating the heck out of me
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaveh_: sory, i cant help
<seezer> kaveh_: is it set correctly in /etc/timezone?
<kaveh_> yeah it was
<kaveh_> i tried all the usually linux stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> date :)
<kaveh_> i tried that as well
<kaveh_> strange
<hussam> what's the ntp server that windows xp updated to. I rememeber it worked back when I used windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> ntp.ms.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<kaveh_> the windows xp ntp protocol is flawed though, thats why their server is one of the only ones that will work
<kaveh_> that was another headache
<seezer> Kamping_Kaiser:  isn't it ms'weirdownpatenteddatesyncprotocoll.ms.com?
<seezer> just a guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<kaveh_> i used dimension4 on xp
<Kamping_Kaiser> seezer: must be an alias what i saw :D
<seezer> :)
<hussam> seezer: eventually MS would patent "time" :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<seezer> hussam: did you check it before you bought your watch? *g*
<hussam> seezer: yeah now I have to pay Bill $100 each time I check the time
<seezer> hussam: ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hussam: lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lucky you dot have the iWatch, it looks funky as, but your a trendy with a malfunctioning device ;)
<seezer> but you can browse iTunes for only 10 bucks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> and download tunes onto your wach, which has no speakers ;D
<seezer> but hey, it's cool and trendy!
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure :)
* seezer looks at the camera in his handy..
* mrmarcel is away.
<Kamping_Kaiser> problem is the rippofs - the iTime and the iSuck
<seezer> oh. damn fault.. its 'mobile'.. 
<mrmarcel> sry
<seezer> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<endo602> still cant find a fix online for this
<endo602> i guess im assed out until the next update
<seezer> endo602: what's your problem?
<endo602> USB automounting
<endo602> last night wotnarg helped me mount it manually
<endo602> so it shows up in /mnt/sda1
<endo602> but i would like it to automount
<kkathman> Hey seezer :)
<seezer> kkathman: hey :)
<endo602> so i dont have to mount /mnt/sda1
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol golanx
<seezer> endo602: your hald and dbus running?
<endo602> ?
<endo602> sorry im newbish
<kkathman> endo602: if you got it manually mounted, why cant you just add it to your fstab?
<seezer> endo602: ps ax | egrep 'hald|dbus' shows you something?
<seezer> (no need for flooding the channel :) )
<endo602> yeah it does
<endo602> kkarthman
<endo602> i idont know why i cant either
<kkathman> just add it
<endo602> but wotnarg probably tried taht with me last night
<endo602> it is added
<endo602> still not working
<seezer> endo602: could be problematic anyway. if you plug in you $second_storage aka digicam or somethign
<endo602> aha
<seezer> it will not automount - you can do fstab -a. then it's mounted
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> but it has to be there :)
<endo602> it is there
<seezer> endo602: did you check hald and dbus already?
<kkathman> or do a sudo mount -a && mount
<endo602> yes
<endo602> something came up
<seezer> err.. mount -a .. fstab -a just made it through my bogus filter
<endo602> what should i do?
<seezer> scroll up a bit
<kkathman> seezer I dont know why, if he can mount manually, he cant just put that in the fstab
<kkathman> hey hussam :)
<endo602> two ppl talking to me at once is confusing
<kkathman> Ok I'll shut up
<endo602> thanks
<seezer> me too :)
<hussam> kkathman: hi
<endo602> no
<endo602> please dont
<kkathman> lol seezer ... its ok he doesnt do what I say anyway :)
<seezer> kkathman: same on my tips ;)
<kkathman> hussam whats up today?
<endo602> kkathman:  i would but i dont understand
<endo602> i was confused
<hussam> kkathman: I switched to pppoe
<endo602> im trying here
<seezer> endo602: just type in a terminal: ps ax | egrep 'hald|dbus'
<endo602> i did
<kkathman> endo602: dang it, you need to research...use Google or something geez
<endo602> and i got something
<endo602> i did
<kkathman> anyway sorry
<endo602> i used goodle
<hussam> kkathman: but I have to run pppoeconf each time I reboot.
<endo602> everyone there said to update
<teprrr> hmm, kcmshell display doesn't work in kde atm?
<endo602> but i did update
<kkathman> hussam: why?
<endo602> and nothing worked
<hussam> kkathman: it says it adds a script to dial it at boot but it doesn't 
<endo602> so i am back to square one
<kkathman> hussam: odd.
<endo602> anways seezer i put in that command and it did return me a list
<kkathman> hussam: pppoeconf should just write out a config file I'd think
<seezer> endo602: containing hald-addon-storage ?
<Kibou> hussam, I had to rearrange some stuff in /etc/network/interfaces to get it work
<endo602> yes
<endo602> seezer: yes
<alakhia> hi guys, I need help with an app that doesn't work after I upgraded to Breezy
<kkathman> alakhia: which app
<alakhia> kkathman: it's tarantella, a proprietry app
<endo602> seezer: does that mean anything?
<alakhia> kkathman: i used to be able to run it just fine before Breezy
<kkathman> ooooo proprietary eh??  
<alakhia> kkathman: now, I get locale warnings and my keyboard input doesn't work
<hussam> Kibou: do you know how to get it to dial the connection at boot?
<kkathman> alakhia: an error messages?
<alakhia> kkathman: several
<alakhia> kkathman: the app gui shows up but I can't type anything
<alakhia> kkathman: mouse works, though
<alakhia> kkathman: Warning: locale not supported by Xlib, locale set to C
<alakhia> kkathman: translation table syntax error: Unknown keysym name:  osfActivate
<kkathman> alakhia: Try reading this and see if it helps:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75995.html
<seezer> endo602: grep storage_automount /etc/hal/hald.conf
<kkathman> that might help the locale issue at least
<seezer> endo602: is this set to true?
<alakhia> kkathman: great, I'll check it out and let you know. Thanks a bunch.
<kkathman> Its a start alakhia  :)
<endo602> seezer: says no such file or directory
<seezer> hm. didn't have one either, but it worked here. copy and paste it from http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/401927
<seezer> don't know if it helps, but i think hald should have a config file..
<hussam> Kibou: do you have pppoe now?
<seezer> (sudo vim /etc/hald/hald.conf and paste)
<endo602> seezer:  says its a new file
<kkathman> alakhia: try this on your translation table syntax error:  http://www.hummingbird.com/support/nc/exceed/xdkr004.html?cks=y
<endo602> seezer:  alot of blue ~
<seezer> endo602: it is. paste the config and save.
<seezer> endo602: save is esc :wq
<endo602> seezer: fromt he pastebin?'
<seezer> right
<endo602> seezer: ok
<StR> Hi all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> seezer: you should proably recomened sudo nano, not sudo vim :|
<seezer> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Zeep_> I have a problem: How ist the package that does contain the gcc etc.? -base - Something, if I remember correctly. Does anybody know?
<Zeep_> called is missing ;-)
<seezer> endo602: check if you pasted correctly. (first line in special)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Zeepbuld essential?
<endo602> E212: Can't open file for writing
<endo602> seezer: in special?
<seezer> endo602: error 123: you didn't follow your teachers hints
<endo602> im trying here
<Zeep_> Kamping_Kaiser: Yep, I that's is - thank you very much
<seezer> endo602: did you type 'sudo'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<endo602> first line is special?
<endo602> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay. im drunk and im still helpfull
<endo602> seezer: yes
<Zeep_> Kamping_Kaiser: lol ;-)
<seezer> endo602: no. just check if your newly created file contains everything you wanted to paste
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;D
<seezer> if it does and you saved it and you think you could restart hald - do it :)
<endo602> ok
<endo602> ok
<seezer> may i ask how you did the restart?
<endo602> i didnt restart yet
<endo602> still trying to get out of this vim
<seezer> *g*
<endo602> its not letting me exit
<seezer> hit esc - then :wq
<alakhia> kkathman: the hummingbird web page you sent is specific to win NT
<endo602> i did
<endo602> and its not letting me exit
<seezer> but?
<seezer> error?
<endo602> yes
<endo602> E212
<endo602> again
<dipnlik> endo602: esc, then :q!
<endo602> then says hit enter or type command to continue
<seezer> and you typed 'sudo vim ..'?
<endo602> yes
<seezer> ah. you're in the helpfile?
<endo602> ?
<seezer> then follow dipnlik 
<endo602> ok
<endo602> ok im out
<seezer> back in console? try 'cat /etc/hald/hald.conf'
<endo602> ok
<endo602> one sec
<seezer> you see your pasting? if yes - restart hald
<endo602> no pasting
<endo602> nothing is there
<endo602> no such file or directory
<seezer> :)
<kkathman> alakhia: ohh sorry
<endo602> ill try that whole thing once more
<kkathman> I was just hitting the Google pages to find anything...there are alot of references to that
<seezer> ok. back to start. type 'sudo nano /etc/hald/hald.conf'
<seezer> paste it here and save
<seezer> better editor for the beginner
<seezer> Kamping_Kaiser: damn you.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<endo602> ok
<endo602> cool
* Kamping_Kaiser syarts beer 4
<kkathman> there ya go!!
<alakhia> kkathman: also, I don't have problem with any other app. Perl works fine.
<alakhia> kkathman: uninstalling office and reinstalling sounds like a waste
<endo602> seezer: i just want to make sure ... that first (yellow) line in pastebin shoud not be copied?
<alakhia> kkathman: err, openoffice
<kkathman> alakhia: I might suggest then you move your question to #ubuntu, as they probably can give you some clues on the internals of breezy and what might have changed in that area.
<kkathman> alakhia: sounds like a deep internal thing
<seezer> endo602: i think it should be copied
<endo602> ok
<endo602> will do
<alakhia> kkathman: great, thanks for your help
<kkathman> sorry I couldnt help more
<alakhia> kkathman: no problem :)
<endo602> seezer: [ Error writing /etc/hald/hald.conf: No such file or directory ] v
<endo602> that is what i got
<seezer> Kamping_Kaiser: hey. come here! your case now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> seezer: what?
<seezer> he can't save with nano
<endo602> tried to writeout
<seezer> endo602: do you have /etc/hald?
<endo602> let me check
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ctrl+O  Ctrl+X
<endo602> i got hal not hald
<endo602> Kamping_Kaiser: i did that
* seezer ducks and covers
<endo602> i can read the bottom of the screen :)
<kkathman> seezer just a quick question, did they try to restart dbus:  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<Kamping_Kaiser> endo602: what error do you get?
<kkathman> cuz that seems to create some issues in Breezy
<seezer> endo602: sorry. it's /etc/hal/hald.conf.. you did everything right..
<endo602> thank you
<endo602> ill try that now
<endo602> the thing is 
<endo602> i peared in the the hal folder
<endo602> and there isnt a hald subdir
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: He cant handle more than one person...I shut up on that a long time ago hehe
<seezer> kkathman: don't know. didn't try it myself.. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol kkathman
<endo602> kkathman: and i thank you for that
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: onto beer 4  :D
<endo602> kkathman: between my wife and two kids i really dont have that much brain power to focus
<kkathman> seezer for your info: http://blog.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol endo602
<endo602> seezer: i dont got the hald subdir
<kkathman> seezer that specifically addresses the automount issue I think
* kkathman envies Kamping_Kaiser .... too early here to start beer 1
<endo602> but hey i am trying here
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: time?
<seezer> kkathman: gonna read, thx
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: only 10am :)
<endo602> seezer: the only subdir is /hal/fdi
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol kkathman
<Kamping_Kaiser> its 20 to one here
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: however its happy hour somewhere in the world :)
<seezer> endo602: sorry. i told you wrong. its /etc/hal/hald.conf not /etc/hald/hald.conf
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: its happy our in myu bedroom
<endo602> i know
<seezer> endo602: no subdir needed
<endo602> thanks man
<endo602> im on it now
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: hey your personal life behind doors is your own my friend :)
<kkathman> ;p;
<kkathman> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :'(
<Kamping_Kaiser> i like sharing :P
<kkathman> ahh well...here's to you :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lool. woot. yay
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<endo602> done man
<endo602> seezer: i did that
<endo602> now should i restart?
<seezer> endo602: try. can't say if it helps. hald needs to be running with those settings to recognize the usbstick. but here it did without config.
<amarock> kubuntu breezy takes longer to boot up & shut down than hoary...aint that right?
<Stefano> right
<endo602> ok
<endo602> ill try it out
<endo602> bbs
<amarock> Stefano: why is that so? shouldnt it be faster?
<Stefano> i really dont know ;) 
<Stefano> but
<Stefano> i hate this graphical bootup screen
<amarock> Stefano: hey me too..i guess it slows down bootup a bit......
<Stefano> crispy poor graphics
<Kamping_Kaiser> amarock: not realy
<kkathman> amarock: I havent really noticed that..but It might by a little I guess
<seezer> kkathman: thanks. that's what i searched for the last days. i like the fact that my system knows about the new hardware - but the popups just.. i don't try to build a word now..
<Stefano> it takes up to one minute more to boot up than hoary here
<kkathman> np seezer glad to help any way I can
<BlankC> I got rid of the bootsplash. Couldn't stand it.
<Stefano> how do i do that?
<seezer> kkathman: even by shutting your mouth *g*
<amarock> when i shut down kubutu breezy i dont see any text roll up the screen...just a blank screen!!
<kkathman> seezer: yeah funny how that works sometimes I guess...my wife seems to think it works also
<seezer> :P
<Stefano> thats because you see another tty amarock
<kkathman> amarock: hmm thats odd...I dont experience that
<Stefano> try alt+left a few times
<Stefano> :)
<amarock> how do i safely disable bootsplash?
<Stefano> i'd like to know that too
<endo602> ummm
<amarock> and often i land up in the console instead of kde!! weird!! im thinking of doing a fresh install of kubuntu breezy, or maybe hoary.....
<Kibou> remove 'splash' from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<endo602> seezer: hmmm
<BlankC> safely? Dunno. I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst and took out the word spash from my default kernel. Then grub-install /dev/hda
<Stefano> kk
<seezer> endo602: didn't work?
<amarock> why the need to reinstall grub?
<Kibou> no need
<endo602> seezer: i think it did
<endo602> one sec
<BlankC> dunno why. Thats just what I did.
<endo602> yeah it did
<endo602> still pops up an error in konq for media:/sda1 but it automount to my link i set up
<endo602> not to see if i can get it working
<endo602> in the applet
<amarock> anyone here who installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu? 
<seezer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IvmanConfigAction.xml see this about that
<seezer> endo602
<kkathman> amarock: thats what I always do
<endo602> yeah
<endo602> ill check that out
<kkathman> amarock: if you have the space, its the preferred method actually
<kkathman> I did that back on hoary in fact...made my dist-upgrade go flawlessly
<amarock> it was a BIG mistake....i thought i'll like gnome......i hated it with a passion!!
<kkathman> amarock: lol...well dont use it...just keep it for backup purposes
<kkathman> I never use Gnome
<amarock> then i began removing everything gnomish...and i guess messed up my system a bit......
<kkathman> but its there if something ever craps out :)
<amarock> in gnome u cant extract file anywhere u want, nor Edit file as root, nor preview archives within ur browser..........
<kkathman> amarock: you can edit a file as root very easily
<kkathman> amarock: at konsole.... sudo gedit <filename>
<amarock> gnome is extremely stunted & incapable window manager......but there are certain gnome apps i cant do without like gaim etc.
<amarock> kkathman: i know that buddy....but for newbies a gui way is nice:)
<kkathman> amarock:  you could try kopete, but its kinda buggy
<kkathman> gedit is gui, just gnome gui :)  but I get yer drift
<amarock> kkathman: kopete doesnt have yahoo chatrooms........thats why gaim or me.
<kkathman> yah true
<kkathman> kopete is very buggy too...thats why I use gaim
<amarock> anyone here liked kruta..i think its nice..more intuitive & easy to use than gimp i guess.........
<amarock> krita i mean
<kkathman> yah I like krita.. its developing very nicely :)
<kkathman> I prefer Koffice in general over OO2
<amarock> kkathman: i hear koffice has certain unique fetaures like editing pdfs...??
<kkathman> amarock: well I dunno about that. PDFs arent supposed to ever be editable I thought..but who knows...havent tried it
<Kamping_Kaiser> kkathman: supposed to only be editable by adombe
<Kamping_Kaiser> *adobe
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<amarock> hehe....hows koffice's compatibility with ms docs?
<kkathman> about as good as OO2's 
<kkathman> yanno, you still have that font issue
<kkathman> but both handle it reasonably well
<amarock> anyone knows diff between linear & non-linear video editor? anyone uses kino here?
<amarock> anyone uses opera here? what package did u use?
<Pupeno> Why are external HDs mounted read-only ?
<kkathman> Pupeno: you can make them read-write
<endo602> seezer: ok man i did tha
<Pupeno> kkathman: how ?
<seezer> Pupeno: is it mounted readonly or does it hold ntfs filesystem?
<kkathman> there ya go :)
<Pupeno> seezer: it is reiserfs.
<kkathman> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<endo602> seezer: still popping up some error
<BlankC> amarock: linear is like going tape to tape in an a/b roll situation. Non linear you can go back and do inserts at any point.
<kkathman> hmmm I dunno about reiser
<Pupeno> It is mounted read-only by the auto-mounter or something like that.
<seezer> Pupeno: mount -o remount,rw
<amarock> BlankC: i see....do u use any video editor?
<kkathman> I use Samba for all my stuff, Pupeno , and I just set up samba.conf to allow read-write on certain things
<kkathman> but I dont know about reiserfs sorry
<Pupeno> kkathman: Samba ? what does it have to do here ?
<seezer> endo602: 'some error' is quite good encryption ;)
<Pupeno> kkathman: I don't think the fs makes any difference either.
<kkathman> fo you nothing obviously
<BlankC> amarock: I have tried some of the linux ones but did not decide to do real work with them. 
<Pupeno> seezer: I could mount it by hand then, and even then, it'll be just like now, only writeable by root. I want to be able to write it with my user.
<sproingie> lotus notes has the world's most oblique error dialog: "an error occurred while attempting to display a message"
<BlankC> I am interested in cinelerra2 but havent found a breezy package for it yet.
<seezer> Pupeno: this has nothing to do with mount. permissions are done in the filesystem. man chmod, man chown, man chgrp
<seezer> or is it mounted with some weird umask|uid|gid
<Pupeno> seezer: err, no, all the files already belong to me, but the filesystem is mounted for only root to use it.
<endo602> ok i got it to work
<endo602> :)
<Pupeno> It is mounted like this: /dev/sda1 on /media/BackUp type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<endo602> seezer: it doesnt report the error
<Pupeno> I think it is missing the 'user' parameter.
<endo602> and it mounts properly
<endo602> thanks you so much dood
<seezer> Pupeno: 'user' just allows a user to mound manually
<seezer> endo602: no problem
<endo602> a blessing to you and your family seezer
<Pupeno> seezer: ok.
<seezer> endo602: lol
<seezer> endo602: hey, whe're fine ;)
<amarock> BlankC: can u tell me any video editor which lets me cut/edit mpeg & avi files?
<seezer> Pupeno: do a ls -l /your/mountpoint and see if the user is a name or a number
<seezer> Pupeno: did you use it with this installation before?
<BlankC> amarock: in linux windows or mac?
<Pupeno> I am re-chowing everything just in case
<seezer> Pupeno: just look before
<sproingie> mpeg is doable.  avi is just a metaformat
<seezer> could be that your user had another uid on your other system
<seezer> and the file gets the id - not the name. so if you're old system had uid 1000 for user foobar and you new has uid 1001 you no rights
<amarock> BlankC: in linux, or kubuntu:)
<seezer> +have
<amarock> what video player do u all use? kaff based on gstreamer?
<Pupeno> BTW, mounting two times the same filesystem is weird:
<Pupeno> /dev/sda1 on /media/BackUp type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Pupeno> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<BlankC> amarock: I have had good luck in linux using mainactor before. I am not sure if it works in (k)ubuntu. I was using SuSE at the time.
<amarock> BlankC: okie
<seezer> Pupeno: ;)
<BlankC> amarock: It is commercial software with a linux demo.
<seezer> ok, i'm out for some warcraft3 games.. later
<kkathman> cya seezer take care
<amarock> BlankC: yes i once saw it in suse 9.3 pro..but didn't use it though.....
<amarock> is it true that vlc player plays win formats out of the box, without need for win32 codecs?
<amarock> can kopete log all messages as gaim?
<kkathman> log?
<Tm_T> amarock: yes
<Tm_T> amarock: and you can use history plugin to access chat history
<amarock> Tm_T: wow! how? plz tell me how to set it up.kopete is open
<kkathman> ya Tm_T I didnt see that either
<kkathman> Id  also like to know why Kopete duplicates entries in my Buddy LIst too
<Tm_T> kkathman: your serverside contact list is somehow duplicated with kopetes contact list
<kkathman> yaah it shouldnt do that huh?
<kkathman> gaim doesnt
<Tm_T> amarock: ~/.kde/share/kopete/ is good place to start seeking logs
<Tm_T> kkathman: gaim odes too some times
<kkathman> never seen it done in Gaim tho
<Tm_T> kkathman: but, it mostly happens when you do something to your contact list what can't be saved to server
<Tm_T> kkathman: actually I had such problems with gaim alot
<amarock> gaim has never given me any probs:)
<Tm_T> yes, as long as it's only client your're using
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. dont start ;)
<amarock> whr do i get win32 codecs from.......plz tell me what to add to sources.list?
<ep> with much trepidation, I've decided to install flash.  I use firefox, looks like it's  flashplayer-mozilla package.  Isn't there a plugin that only does flash on demand or something?
<pointwood> there is an extension that blocks it
<Kamping_Kaiser> flsh on demanD?
<ep> only if i request it (no ads etc)
<pointwood> I haven't had a 100% good experience with it though
<Kamping_Kaiser> have to use the extention  pointwoods pointed out
<amarock> can someone recommend a nice game for me??
<pointwood> I think the flash still gets downloaded but it just doesn't show them
<Kamping_Kaiser> amarock: gnometriss
<ep> bzflag is 3d, its a tank shoot-em up.  I like it
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, its fun
<endo602> is there a way so that everytime i open a folder it runs a command?
<pointwood> yeah, bzflag is simple, but quite fun :)
<ep> i don't like the jumping variants -- stupid for a tank to jump :)
<erc> http://flashblock.mozdev.org/
<amarock> lol...jumping tanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lols'
<endo602> bzflag?
<endo602> i want to runa command everytime i access a folder
<ep> geez, from erc 's link " When Firefox 1.5 is released, we plan to reenable the autoupdating of Flashblock "  I've only got version 1.07 -- i'm so behind :(
<stupendo44> endo602: I'm guess it has to do with file associations in kcontrol, and using "&&" to run two commands
<slow-motion> hallo
<stupendo44> I looked in file assoc, but didn't see the folder mime type
<endo602> oh
<endo602> hmmm
<stupendo44> but if you can find wherever the command to load konqueror is launched, then you can append another command
<hussam> what's postfix mail transport agent? Do I need it? Can I disable this service?
<endo602> ok
<stupendo44> endo602: I think I found it, hold on
<endo602> can i do it for specifc folders?
<stupendo44> endo602: with a specific script you probably could
<stupendo44> what is it you're trying to do
<ep> that page says flashblock actually block flash from downloading, that's cool.  I read on the internet (hence its a fact) that flash goobles up lots of CPU.
<endo602> onesec fedding baby
<stupendo44> endo602: what dist are you using
<endo602> kubuntu
<endo602> breezy
<stupendo44> endo602: I can't pm you until I register, hold on
<endo602> no worries
<endo602> take your time
<hussam> Postfix fails to start at bootup after I switched to pppoe? Can I disable this service?
<hussam> kibou: are you these?
<hussam> kibou: are you there*?
<Kibou> yea
<hussam> kibou: now postfix won't start because of the pppoe not starting at bootup. Postfix fails to start at bootup because no conenction is active
<musik> hey gys xine plays mp3s out-of-the-box!!!
<Kibou> pppoe still doesn't work?
<hussam> I have to do pon dsl_provider each time I log in
<ep> hmm, i installed the flashplayer-mozilla, exited and restarted Firefox, went to a flash test site and its not working.  Do I  need flashplayer-nonfree instead?   Any ideas?
<Kibou> that sucks
<hussam> what's postfix for in the first place?
<aseigo> hussam: mta
<hussam> aseigo: what's mta :) ?
<Kibou> mail transport agent
<Kibou> so it's like sendmail
<hussam> so I need it?
<hussam> it won't start at boot
<Kibou> I'm not using it so actually I don't know anything about it
<Kibou> you probably don't need it
<hussam> or can I make it ignore that there are no active connections when it starts?
<Kibou> no clue
<musik> hey guys whr do get win32 codecs? dont give me that tinyurl link....temme what to add to sources.list??
<hussam> aseigo: is it the thing that sends mail to /var/mail/ ?
<aseigo> hussam: yes ... but you only need it running if you are using it as a public mail server
<hussam> aseigo: so /var/mail/hussam will stay empty without it? 
<aseigo> hussam: you won't receive any external mail w/out it, yes
<hussam> aseigo: what if it is from inside the system , like warnings and stuff?
<aseigo> hussam: those will still get delivered
<hussam> aseigo: this is the error: postfix[8482] 	fatal: could not find any active network interfaces
<aseigo> hussam: sounds like it's starting up before your network devices are active
<hussam> aseigo: yes. I need to figure a way to start my pppoe connection at boot
<hussam> aseigo:I'm doing pppoeconf or  pon dsl-provider everytime I log in
<hussam> I've modified the /etc/network/interfaces and will reboot to check
<hussam> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<bhna> are ther tetex-3.0 packages for breezy?
<slicslak> it's been a few years since i've used linux as a home small network router (nat).  is iptables still the way to go?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<slicslak> cool, thanks
<morrow> is it possible to manipulate the playlists of a ipod with amarok?
<morrow> ahh ipodslave sounds what i need :)
<bhna> are there tetex-3.0 packages for breezy?
<slicslak> it looks like iptables is already installed (i'm using ubuntu 5.10), so i'm assuming that there is also a init.d and conf script somewhere.  anyone know where?
<freemanen> how do configure x in kubuntu?
<understorm> Ae... alguem por ae fala portugues?
<frank23> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<Tm_T> myu bien
* kkathman yawns
<_xuniL> okey i have a question, iam instaliing amaroK newst version useing the source. it tells me i need to install gstreamer-engine 0.8.6 or higher... no i realy need to?
<_xuniL> ??
<kkathman> uhmm.. if it says so, you probably do
<_xuniL> to bad :/
<kkathman> but typically it will install it for you
<kkathman> why too bad...you dont have to use it
<frank23> _xuniL: why do you need latest amarok?  try amarok-xine if your having problems with amarok-gstreamer
<kkathman> eactly
<kkathman> exactly
<_xuniL> well 1.3.1 laggs big time!
<kkathman> and you think the new version fixes that?
<_xuniL> yes it does...
<kkathman> I guess I havent heard of anyone complaining and I had that in Hoary and it was just fine
<_xuniL> there are a CPU leak in 1.3.1
<kkathman> okie doke then
<_xuniL> :D
<frank23> _xuniL: did you try amarok-xine?
<_xuniL> no..
<_xuniL> will try it now
<frank23> _xuniL: install that package and change the engine the amarok config. I find it works great
<_xuniL> k
<paelscrit> i think im going to try mandriva linux
<kkathman> paelscrit: good luck hope you have money
<kkathman> frank23: I used xine too in hoary and never had a prob...cept my sound card sux :)
<kkathman> paelscrit: Last time I checked, the only free version of mandriva was a stripped down version
<frank23> kkathman: I used xine too in hoary but for video, I would often hear audio stutter (bug with my specific sound card) that is fixed now in breezy ;-)
<kkathman> frank23: My sound card in on the motherboard, and humms when I move the mouse...not good...lol
<_xuniL> hmm...
<_xuniL> enterying amarok...
<_xuniL> configure amarok->Engine
(frank23/#kubuntu) _xuniL: you installed amarak-xine?
(_xuniL/#kubuntu) yeah
(frank23/#kubuntu) _xuniL: restart amarok?
<kkathman> maybe install libxine1c2 or something like that...the binary files ?
<stupendo44> I have a question. Is there any way to adjust the icon grid on the desktop?
<_xuniL> will try that
<frank23> kkathman: I just checked and amarok-xine depends on libxine1c2
<frank23> so its already installed
<_xuniL> libxine1c2 is installed
<kkathman> ahh ok...sorrybout that
<kkathman> I didnt know...it was a shot
<kkathman> makes sense tho
<kkathman> stupendo44: I know you can set the icon size in the system settings under appearance...maybe that inherantly changes the grid
<stupendo44> kkathman: I think it's more about the space between icons
<stupendo44> kkathman: changing the icon size does change the grid, but it still leaves big spaces between the icons
<kkathman> yah stupendo44 I understand...kinda like you can do in Windows...I dunno a grid setting
<kkathman> if its anywhere it'll be in system settings
<stupendo44> where's the whole configuration editor thing with all the settings
<endo602> everything is working dandy
<_toby> I need to set the permissions of /dev/dsp to 666. Every time I reboot, they are re-set to 660. In other distros, this is caused by /etc/devfsd.conf or /etc/security/console.perms. What causes permissions to be reset in Kubuntu?
<kkathman> stupendo44: Kmenu System Settings
<_xuniL> will try to remove and install armork-xine again
<frank23> _toby: I don't know but ubuntu uses udev instead of devfs I think
<frank23> _toby: and /dev/dsp comes from alsa's oss emulation I think
<stupendo44> there's some settings editor with a ton of custom
<stupendo44> there's some settings editor with a ton of custom settings
<_xuniL> any other way to gett amarok useing xine?
<_tice> salut tout le monde
<Riddell> _tice: #kubuntu-fr
<Riddell> (that's a suggestion, not a command :)
<frank23> _xuniL: amarok-xine from the repos should work. It's strange that it doesn't for you
<_xuniL> k...
<_toby> frank23: I think I found what I need in /etc/udev/rules.d/020_permissions.rules
<_tice> are u talking to me?
<_xuniL> but you cant do it manualy
<_xuniL> ?
<_toby> frank23: There is a line:    KERNEL=="rtc",          MODE="0660", GROUP="audio"
<frank23> _toby: ok, great
<_toby> frank23: do you think I am safe to change it to
<kkathman> stupendo44: I just looked at the kdevelopers page and it seems that there isnt any configurable grid settings yet...but maybe in the future
<_toby> KERNEL=="rtc",          MODE="0666", GROUP="audio"
<frank23> _toby: I don't know...
<_toby> :)
<stupendo44> kkathman: ok, thanks
<kkathman> np
<_xuniL> frank23 whana vnc for checking the problem?
<kkathman> ALthough, I have to say, my icons seem layed out just fine
<frank23> _xuniL: sure, if you know how to do it since I have no idea how
<_xuniL> k :D
<endo602> \
<_xuniL> frank23 i just need to config it
<frank23> _xuniL: be back in 15 minutes
<_xuniL> 81.231.148.141:5900 frank23 try now...
<_xuniL> k
<frank23> oh ok
<frank23> how do I connect to it
<_xuniL> just enter it in you web browser
<_xuniL> psw: leumas
<_xuniL> test again...
<frank23> _xuniL: down't I need a vnc client? it doesn't seem to work
<frank23> Ill disable my firewall
<_xuniL> it should start a java applet
<_xuniL> at least i think so
<frank23> Could not connect to host 81.231.148.141 (port 5900).
<_xuniL> new port 81.231.148.14:1333
<_xuniL> frank23 try the new port... i think you are getting a java applet there
<ep> I found a nice wallpaper to cheer up my day:)
<frank23> Timeout on server
<frank23> are you sure that port is open on your end?
<_xuniL> on the routher it was the udp and tcp ....
<_xuniL> and yes its open..
<hussam> when I do sudo apt-get update , I get Failed to fetch http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<hussam> what does that mean?
<_xuniL> try now again
<_xuniL> frank23 try again now...
<frank23> I am
<hussam> how do I fix that?
<_xuniL> k
<apokryphos> hussam: try a different mirror; i.e. archive.u.c
<_xuniL> installing tight vnc..
<crimsun> hussam: generally it means the archive you're trying to use is being updated
<frank23> dosen't seem to work, I gotta go though. be back in 20 minutes maybe
<_xuniL> frank23 do you have a vnc viewer?
<_xuniL> k
<crimsun> hussam: like apokryphos said, try a different mirror, or wait 10 minutes and try again
<hussam> crimsun, apokryphos: thanks, I'll try another mirror
<RelatoreEsterno> <agney> http://forumfsa.altervista.org/linkProgrammazione.htm
<hussam> crimsun, apokryphos:I tried again. now I get this W: GPG error: http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<apokryphos> hussam: looks like you're using the same mirror to me 8)
<kkathman> good day apokryphos  :)
<hussam> apokryphos: why, do you ger the same error or anything?
<apokryphos> hi kkathman
<apokryphos> hussam: no, as in, it seems to me like you didn't change the mirror =)
<hussam> apokryphos: oh I changed to archive.ubuntu.com and got the same thing so I switched back to lb.archive and still got the same
<apokryphos> I recommend retrying again in a bit, then
<bhna> how can i enable sound for second user after user switching?
<crimsun> bhna: the second user needs to be in the audio group as well
<bhna> crimsun: the second user is in the audio group
<crimsun> bhna: are dmixed sounds apps running from the first user?
<bhna> crimsun: dmixed sounds apps?
<kkathman> its a bit weird lately, that there havent been any breezy updates via adept
<nadenislamarre> I have a pb on kubuntu : my ~/.xinitrc is not executed at the kde start (j)
<nadenislamarre> does somebody know a way to execute it at kde start (using kdm)
<kkathman> I keep wondering if my adept is working right :)
<crimsun> bhna: are any sound applications running in the first user's session?
<crimsun> nadenislamarre: ~/.xsession
<bhna> crimsun: no only kde
<hussam> crimsun, apokryphos: I #ed all deb-src from sources.list and the gpg error went away.
<nadenislamarre> I tried with ~/.xession too, but that's the same pb :
<crimsun> bhna: KDE's running under the first user? That is dmixed, then.
<crimsun> bhna: currently multiple users cannot use audio simultaneously.
<nadenislamarre> my .xsession is executable and contains date >> /home/nicolas/executed, when I launch it by had, the file executed is created
<nadenislamarre> my question is : in which file the ~/.xsession is launched ? not in /etc/init.d/kdm, ... where ?
<crimsun> nadenislamarre: you have to choose "default session" or something for your own ~/.xsession to be execed
<bhna> crimsun: for freebsd i can tweak the sound driver any solutions for kubuntu? also no problems in suse.
<crimsun> bhna: what precisely is the issue?
<nadenislamarre> where do you choose "default session" and what does it mean ?
<bhna> crimsun: i have no sound after fast user swiching for the second user. no problems with suse.
<crimsun> bhna: "no sound" is way too vague. Tell me what error(s) you get when you try to execute which applications, etc.
<bhna> crimsun: device: default cant be opened for playback (permission denied)
<nadenislamarre> on kcontrol, there is no way to choose "default session"
<crimsun> bhna: as the second user, execute the ''groups'' command in a Konsole, and paste the output here
<bhna> crimsun: user cdrom floppy audio dip plugdev scanner
<frank23> kkathman: weren't you complaining about the lack of updates?
<_toby> Can anyone tell me anything about /etc/udev/permissions.rules ? I am about to edit it (as discussed with frank23 earlier) and would like to know a little more about it before I do so
<_toby> What is it's purpose?
<frank23> _toby: wouldn't making each user a member of the audio group fix your problem as well?
<crimsun> bhna: as root, lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<_toby> I thought it would, but it does not. I had this same problem on Mandrake 10.x (on a different PC!) - joining the audio group does not help.
<_toby> It is odd, no doubt.
<_toby> root@tobyjr:/home/toby# lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<_toby> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<_toby> kmix    8050 toby   10u   CHR  116,0      7071 /dev/snd/controlC0
<bhna> kmix    10953  sabine   10u   CHR  116,0      7523 /dev/snd/controlC0
<bhna> crimsun: kmix     8800 andreas   10u   CHR  116,0      7523 /dev/snd/controlC0 and kmix    10953  sabine   10u   CHR  116,0      7523 /dev/snd/controlC0
<crimsun> bhna: what if you kill kmix for the first user?
<bhna> crimsun: no effect
<bhna> crimsun: the same error
<manito> hi together
<crimsun> bhna: what happens if as the second user, you attempt aplay -Dhw:0,0 <some.wav> ?
<manito> sorry to interupt.... anybody here using kde 3.5 beta2?
<manito> or at all kubuntu breezy (upgraded from hoary)
<teprrr> hmm, any ideas why kubuntu's kde from b2 repository says it's beta1?
<teprrr> and why on earth does it want to load my own copy of kde too?
<teprrr> it uses some libs from my own installation.. no KDEDIR/QTDIR set anyway
<_thumper_> manito: yes to Breezy, no to beta2
<fatbrain_> Anyone tried to build vlc player?
<_thumper_> manito: although it was a clean install, as my hoary was one mount
<m_tadeu> manito: breezy on b2
<bhna> crimsun: sample format non availeble
<manito> i'm trying to start _any_ gnome app but it takes up to 1 minute
<manito> if something happens at all
<manito> also logging in directly into gnome doesn't work at all. i'm just stuck on a brown empty screen
<crimsun> bhna: -Dplughw:0,0 ?
<m_tadeu> manito: did you install all the gnome desktop?
<manito> yep. i installed the ^gnome$ package and everything it depends on
<bhna> crimsun: ok aplay is playing the wav
<m_tadeu> try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"...guess this is the meta package
<manito> i'll try
<crimsun> bhna: and you can hear it?
<bhna> crimsun: yes i can hear it
<crimsun> bhna: excellent, so it's probably an arts issue
<bhna> crimsun: in freebsd i can change the sound-driver and than i have dsp0 dsp1 ... is this posible with als to?
<_toby> I just made the change to /etc/udev/permissions.rules. I'm going to try rebooting and see if it worked.
<crimsun> bhna: dsp1 is only available if you either have 1) multiple sound devices, 2) your sound device provides two emulated ones
<crimsun> _toby: just restart udev
<_toby> can you tell me how?
<teprrr> tpr@tulibuntu:~$ kde-config --libsuffix
<teprrr> 
<crimsun> invoke-rc.d udev restart
<_toby> "etc/init.d udev restart perhaps?"
<teprrr> umh, shouldn't that return something?
<bhna> crimsun: could alsa emulate the device like freebsd?
<manito> anybody has an idea if there are any updates in kde 3.5 beta2 already?
<m_tadeu> manito: nop
<crimsun> bhna: it does already via snd-pcm-oss
<Phobos> anyone know where I can find the source for adept-updater?
<mornfall> apt-get source adept? :)
<mornfall> what do you want to do with the source, just for my info?
<Phobos> I want to de-uglify it.
<kkathman> manito: none that are official
<mornfall> Phobos: de-uglify?
<mornfall> Phobos: could you elaborate?
<kkathman> i think de-uglify = beutify
<fatbrain_> How can I install ffmpeg on my Kubuntu 5.10?
<mornfall> no, de-uglify implies it's ugly
<apokryphos> fatbrain_: same way you install 99% of things?
<apokryphos> get it from the repos
<kkathman> lol 
<fatbrain_> when I apt-get ffmpeg I get this error-message ".. or is only available from another source."
<fatbrain_> which source may that be?
<apokryphos> fatbrain_: what CPU architecture?
<kkathman> did you Google ffmpeg ?
<Phobos> mornfall: I just want to change the size of the fetch button so it isn't so large.
<kkathman> Phobos: Ohhh wow that will certainly make it MUCH more appealing and increase functionality :)
<kkathman> jk
<kkathman> hussam!!
<Phobos> mornfall: are you an adept maintainer?
<mornfall> maybe, maybe :)
<apokryphos> well, /me would really like to alter the design :P. Still can't deal with the split view it uses =)
<hussam> kkathman!!
<mornfall> probably depends on definition of maintainer
<apokryphos> Phobos: _the_ maintainer
<apokryphos> mornfall: what's been up with the site?
<Phobos> mornfoll: is there somewhere I can submit patches to?
<teprrr> should kde-config's --libsuffix return anything?
<mornfall> apokryphos: ekhis.org? dns was changing its hardware
<mornfall> and stuff =)
<mornfall> all in all i broke it
<apokryphos> ah, up now; your blog's still dead it seems
<fatbrain_> apokryphos: sorry for the delay (was on the phone), it's i686.
<toby> I'm back! It didn't work. :( Despite having the line     KERNEL=="rtc", MODE="0777", GROUP="audio"     in my /etc/udev/permissions.rules file, my /dev/dsp has been somehow automatically set back to 'crw-rw----  1 root audio'
<toby> I don't know what could have done that.
<_thumper_> anyone using the  Kubuntu Ultra Splash (http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426) splash screen?
<_thumper_> I've compiled moodin addin, but can't figure out how to add the Kubuntu Ultra Splash theme
<apokryphos> fatbrain_: hm, don't see why it shouldn't work -- installed fine here on amd64, though
<fatbrain_> 5.10?
<apokryphos> _thumper_: edit the kdmrc file and point to it using Theme=
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> no chroot atm, so can't test on i386
<fatbrain_> apokryphos: And you just did a apt-get install vlc?
<_thumper_> apokryphos: splash screen not the kdm one
<apokryphos> fatbrain_: er, no, I thought you said ffmpeg
<apokryphos> though vlc installed fine (and I know for a fact that works for others)
<apokryphos> _thumper_: heh, braino
<fatbrain_> apokryphos: yeah, sorry, that's what I meant, I'm a bit dense tonight.
<apokryphos> _thumper_: splash screen providers like to be evil sometimes.. you might have to add in their config files. I might try it in a bit
<apokryphos> fatbrain_: so: wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/ffmpeg/ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i ffmpeg*.deb     ......doesn't work?
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here know about compiling programs?
<apokryphos> _thumper_: nope, works fine (thought it had been some time since I saw one of the ones who "wants to teach you something" ;-)). It should work fine with just gettin' the tar in
<Lars_G> Sigh.
<at1as> Can you hear me?
<Lars_G> Question, any ideas why Juk is refusing to play altogether either by arts or akode, and tries by gstream and fails? I tested arts with xmms and it works well....
<apokryphos> at1as: nope
<Lars_G> at1as: No, this is IRC, I can only read you
<at1as> :)
<slicslak> gentoo has rc-update to control which init.d files are run in different run levels.  what is the comparable in ubuntu?
<at1as> thanks.  Just checkin'.
<Lars_G> Hey apokryphos, long time no bug you^H^H^H^H^H^H^H see.
<apokryphos> hi
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Been well?
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone here know about compiling programs?hello
<_thumper_> apokryphos: where are the themes kept?  I have the tar exploded in home
<at1as> We have an IRC killer filter but it apparently isn't working ;)
<apokryphos> Lars_G: good; thanks. You? :)
<apokryphos> _thumper_: no need to explode it; just point to the tar in systemsettings
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Very good, thanks. plus this sat was my bday, and had a nice day.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Any ideas on my juk trouble? or for you it "just works" ?
<_thumper_> aprokryphos: Aaahh, that works.  Thanks.
<Lars_G> Guess not.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Tell me something then.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: When I start juk from the konsole in ubuntu, it detaches from console, a dude in #kde insists this is uncommon behaviour. is he right and is this a debian/ubuntu patch, or is he mad?
<schtoom> Is there problems with NTFS and linux?
<schtoom> Have a USB drive I would like to connect
<rikva> schtoom: only reading or also writing?
<schtoom> Also writing
<rikva> that'll be a problem
<rikva> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<rikva> ehm,  standard you can only read ntfs on linux, but there are some solutions if you also want to write
<rikva> like captive
<rikva> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<rikva> ah.
<schtoom> Okay, thanks. I'm using kubuntu, guess it's same there " It does not work properly with Ubuntu"
<Sonny_Wertzik> are there xorg-del files in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: happy belated :). Good to hear it went well
<Sonny_Wertzik> xorg-devel
<l1nux> hi
<apokryphos> Lars_G: juk problem.. with mp3s? Did you install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Thanks :)
<rikva> schtoom: yepp is the same
<Lars_G> apokryphos: What if I'm using the arts output? I still need akode-mpeg ?
<apokryphos> yes
<l1nux> please where i get kubuntu "kernel-source-2.6.12.9" ?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: That's it then. thanks a lot dude.
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Btw is the #kde guy right or mad?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: she's a woman :)
<apokryphos> one sec; gotta check what was said
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Well it works with akode output now, thanks. I guess arts-mpeg will not be taken in account until I restart kde nayhow
<apokryphos> Lars_G: it might well be uncommon behaviour, but doesn't necessarily imply any error. Just down to the way it was debuilded/patched
<teprrr> hmm, kdepim 3.5b2 isn't in kubuntu?!
<apokryphos> Lars_G: or just restart arts
<apokryphos> teprrr: it is
<Lars_G> apokryphos: True good idea. but akode works. thanks
<teprrr> apokryphos, libkdepim1 seems to be for 3.4.3 ..
<teprrr> uh, no..
<teprrr> wtf is going on therre
<apokryphos> =)
<teprrr> kontact just doesn't depend on libkdepim..
<Linuxpeter> nabend
<apokryphos> hm
<teprrr> nor libktnef1
<apokryphos> one of the packs it brings in should
<apokryphos> it wouldn't be built otherwise from debuild
<teprrr> kontact (interfaces): WARNING: libkmime.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<apokryphos> (not using the packs atm though -- on amd64)
<teprrr> that either
<apokryphos> teprrr: did you do a dist-upgrade when you added the new repo?
<_thumper_> apokryphos: thanks for the tip.  Now have kdm and splash working fine.
<apokryphos> (making sure, first, that you have kubuntu-desktop installed)
<apokryphos> cool
<teprrr> /tmp/usr/lib/libkmime.so.2                                  libkcal2a
<teprrr> ahah, wtf :D
<teprrr> they're in /tmp.. hehee
<teprrr> apokryphos, nope, just wajig install kubuntu-desktop
<teprrr> but dist-upgrade doesn't seem to upgrade other than libgl libs
<apokryphos> wajig?
<teprrr> frontend for several apt utils
<apokryphos> teprrr: you've got kubuntu-desktop and dist-upgrade brings in nothing else?
<teprrr> I just installed kubuntu-desktop after adding that new repo and updating
* apokryphos just remembers the most useful grub option
<apokryphos> -C!
<apokryphos> or grep option, even :/
<teprrr> Riddell, do you happen to know anything about that?
<apokryphos> teprrr: libmimelib1a is meant to bring in that .so
<stupendo44> why is the mouse cursors that appear while using firefox and thunderbird different from the ones throughout the rest of kubuntu
<rikva> stupendo44: that is the X cursor and I wonder the same thing
<stupendo44> can I change it somewhere?
<schtoom> where is the default installation path of firefox?
<rikva> stupendo44: I'm afraid not
<frank23> stupendo44: there is a howto about how to get the same cursors everywhere in the forums
<stupendo44> frank23: ok, thanks. I'll check it out
<stupendo44> frank23: which forums
<frank23> stupendo44: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=105
<stupendo44> ok, thx
<_asraniel> you dont know how much i love linux.... and my laptop :-) and my ipod... :-) oh im so happy :-)
<rikva> oh i think i know _asraniel 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi! someone can tell me why the kernel that comes with breezy is not compiled with gcc4 but with 3.4?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ehi?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> aho?
<kkathman> Tallia1-KubuntuB: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75651.html
<kkathman> then you dont need to ask again.
<kkathman> :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> 4.0 is the default in Breezy but the kernel still needs 3.4 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> why?
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> please read the whole thread
<kkathman> you can also read further here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34719.html
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: yes.. but my problem now is that if i use the old compiler 
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> kkathman: to comile vmware.. there's a problem in configuration
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> in particular on the configuration of networks..
<kkathman> so there you go you have your answer
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> and when i run vmware it tells me to run (AGAIN) the configurator even if i have just ran that
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i dunno what's happening
<kkathman>  Even so, GCC 4 is simply too new and untested; give it time to settle a bit (breezy and Debian experimental are still tracking 4.0.x stable cvs).
<kkathman> I guess I have to read it and put it here
<kkathman> Now I think we can let that go now
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> listen to me..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> ok i understand why..
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i read the thread
<kkathman> good then thats that
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> my problem is that EVEN if i compile with gcc3.4 it doesn't work
<kkathman> if you want to compile the kernel in 4 then do it
<kkathman> well I cant help you with that...you'll need to go to #ubuntu or one of the kernel channels :)
<kkathman> this is for kubuntu
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> i'm in kubuntu!
<kkathman> but your questions have to do with the breezy kernel not kubuntu really
<understorm> hi there... 
<understorm> need help with a bug
<understorm> when i type: sudo passwd root
<understorm> answer: unable to lookup <user> via gethostbyname ( )
<understorm> Any suggestion?
<kkathman> not sure Im following you
<rikva> understorm: try sudo passwd
<kkathman> so you set the passwd for root...and I assume you su root right after that
<rikva> understorm: or try sudo su, and then passwd
<understorm> kkathman --> sudo: unable to lokup <user> via gethostbyname ( )
<understorm> this is the only answer that i receive when i type sudo passwd root
<understorm> i think this is a bug...
<understorm> one more...
<strike4ce> I cant understand why I cant install the kernel thru adept?
<kkathman> hmmm understorm can you type su root
<slow-motion> n8
<strike4ce> anyone know why?
<wotnarg> strike4ce: You can't?
<strike4ce> The kernel for my version of kubuntu shows up in adept as not installed.  Shouldnt the kernel be installed?  2.6.12-9-386
<strike4ce> wotnarg: nope
<wotnarg> hrm, my kernel shows as installed, and I can manipulate it.
<strike4ce> this is what shows up in terminal
<strike4ce> Package fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-9-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<strike4ce> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<strike4ce> is only available from another source
<strike4ce> E: Package fglrx-kernel-2.6.12-9-386 has no installation candidate
<strike4ce> can anyone help me with that?
<strike4ce> does fglrx-control need to be installed first?
<wotnarg> thats not a kernel, fglrx are ati drivers, no? 
<strike4ce> wotnarg: what is not a kernel?
<wotnarg> see if you have a package like 'linux-image-2.6-blah
<wotnarg> installed
<strike4ce> why?
<strike4ce> you hvae to have the current kernel installed for fglrx
<flixor> hya everbody 
<strike4ce> who is the expert here?
<flixor> could somebody help me to get my printer work 
<wotnarg> strike4ce: Just humor me and see ;)
<strike4ce> I want to install the ati driver
<wotnarg> You need to enable restricted, and possibly universe
<strike4ce> already did that
<wotnarg> I believe the package your looking for is 'xorg-driver-fglrx'
<strike4ce> that is ati
<strike4ce> I want my 3d to work
<wotnarg> you have an ati card, no?
<flixor> crimsun, are you here 
<wotnarg> I see, you have the 2d driver already, and you want the 3d one.
<frank23> !tell strike4ce about ati
<strike4ce> i dont have anything
<flixor> is there somebody who has a good knowlogde to conntect a printer and could help me set it up with kubuntu 
<frank23> strike4ce: you got the message from ubotu?
<strike4ce> yes already tried that doesnt work
<kkathman> flixor I might be able to help you
<kkathman> flixor: have you tried going through the Printer Wizard setup in System Settings - Hardware - Printers ?
<frank23> strike4ce: what doesn't work?
<strike4ce> frank23: I do the first command on the how to and it comes back with no such file directory
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is ubuntu 5.0.4 hoary or breezy?
<strike4ce> frank23: with my kernel
<frank23> strike4ce: you mean this sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<flixor> kkathman, sorry i was getting me some coffee 
<flixor> but thanks  for offering 
<strike4ce> frank23: sorry 
<strike4ce> frank23: im back
<kkathman> np flixor just check out what I said there :)
<flixor> kkathman, well i have a kubuntu installed and everything is working pretty good :) i am a linux newbe but i read a lot and i am hooked 
<flixor> ehm yes i did kkathman but still not working 
<flixor> so thats why i need a little help 
<kkathman> flixor: ok, so is your printer connected to your LInux box using the parallel port?
<flixor> yep kkathman 
<kkathman> ok, and you followed the wizard to setup a printer connected to the parallel port?
<flixor> yep 
<flixor> but it cant find a driver for it 
<kkathman> ohhhh no driver for your printer?
<flixor> yep 
<kkathman> have you inquired to the manufacturer site and see if they have a Linux driver?
<flixor> ehm do dont have it the printer is a hewlett packard deskjet 720C
<kkathman> hmmm
<teprrr> Riddell, there's a lot of unmeet dependencies in b2.. I've installed by hand many libkdepim packages when trying to make kmail work :P
<Riddell> teprrr: like which?
<flixor> kkathman, yes i know hmmm indeed 
<kkathman> flixor: try this http://pnm2ppa.sourceforge.net/
<teprrr> Riddell, libkpimidentities1, libksieve0, libmimelib1a, libkdepim, should I continue?
<flixor> already tried, and on the website its generate a pnm2ppa file and i installed it but still no luck 
<teprrr> libkleopatra0a also
<teprrr> at least those
<flixor> if looks then if it works but when you do a test print nothing comes out 
<teprrr> kde is installed by installing kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<teprrr> also akregator's metakit backend seems to be missing
<kkathman> flixor try that page, and see if that helps...a site I went to says that the driver works on a 720c
<kkathman> ohh ok sorry bout that
<Dexcel> ola algun manual bueno de cegeda, wine, winex o cross over en espaol?
<flixor> hya kkathman thanks that document helped a lot to configure the printer 
<flixor> its seemed that i had to change a few things in the pnm2ppa.conf file to let the printer work 
<flixor> thanks a lot for pointing me the the documentation 
<slicslak> what cli util can i use to add/remove init.d scripts from run levels?
<flixor> kkathman, did you get what i wrote
<strike4ce> Where can I get the fglrx package?
<_liquidbinary_> hi!
<stupendo44> question. how can I get thunderbird to open links in emails. Right now it doesn't do anything when I click on them.
<Zeep> strike4ce: Maybe this HowTo will help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76116
<Zeep> strike4ce: (direct link): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
#kubuntu 2005-10-30
<Zeep> stupendo44: Maybe these links help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51186&highlight=links+thunderbird http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=295536
<stupendo44> Zeep: thx, I'll check them out
<Zeep> stupendo44: But as I'm not running thunderbird, I can't give you any more information - sorry!
<stupendo44> ok
<stupendo44> Zeep: thanks for the help. the mozillazine article had the answer
<Zeep> stupendo44: No problem :-)
<naima> hello i am having problem installing kwin-baghira
<naima> i compiled and installe it through the repo
<naima> but it doesnt show up in kcontrol
<naima> any help would be appreciated
<flixor> Is it possible to setup adobe reader to use cups instead of /usr/bin/lp 
<flixor> ehm 
<flixor> i installed kwin-baghira 
<flixor> naima, does it not show up in the style settings 
<naima> yesh it does not
<strike4ce> what is the command to edit the source list?
<naima> i can see it under window decoration but not under style
<strike4ce> the command in terminal
<strike4ce> anyone?
<stupendo44> !tell strike4ce about sources.list
<stupendo44> !tell me about sources.list
<strike4ce> !sources
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<flixor> ehm strange naima well i running linux for the second they in my life so if i could work it out you could allso but i am sorry i dont know enough to help you with that 
<naima> ok
<flixor> second day 
<naima> thanks anyways
<flixor> np naima maybe in a couple of days i know more to help other people with there problems 
<flixor> but in the mean time i am learning and reading a lot about linux and kubuntu 
<flixor> i am reading know something about printing on linux, very interesting i mus say 
<flixor> and i am trying to figure out if its possible to use in adobe reader the cups printing system instead of the /usr/bin/lp system 
<flixor> ehm nevermind naima 
<flixor> i need to learn a lot 
<humbolt> is it normal that kmail performs extreamly bad with mdir mailboxes with several 1000 mails, the kind you have when you are subscribed to a mailing list?
<_david> How do I know what the most current stable version of the Linux Kernel (x86_64) is so I can compile on Ubuntu?
<strike4ce> How do you edit the sourcelist from terminal?
<hydrogen> www.kernel.org
<hydrogen> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Phazeman> how do i make services to start/stop at boot ? the alternative to mandriva's chkconfig ?
<pax> services-admin
<Phazeman> pax: i don't want the gui mode... only CLI
<pax> rcconf
<Phazeman> thank
<Phazeman> thanks
<strike4ce> hello
<propagandhi> strike4ce - nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<lordheavy>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY lordheavy
<fatbrain_> where does kubunto stores the /.files ?
<fatbrain_> in home... of course...
<strike4ce> propagandhi: how do i save my repos in treminal ctrl and ????
<gerardocb> strike4ce, ?
<gerardocb> strike4ce: how are u editing the repos?
<strike4ce> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<strike4ce> gerardocb: thats  how
<strike4ce> how do I save that?
<gerardocb> Ctrl-X
<strike4ce> gerardocb: thats all?
<gerardocb> yes
<propagandhi> strike4ce: and hit 'Y'
<gerardocb> Actually, Ctrl-X is for getting out of nano
<gerardocb> But if u have unsaved changes, it will ask for confirmation
<propagandhi> yes, so to to answer his question its the combination of the 2 isnt it
<gerardocb> sure
<strike4ce> gerardocb: thanx
<gerardocb> it's fine
<strike4ce> why is it so hard to setup my damn ati card
<gerardocb> I dunno
<gerardocb> I've got an nvidia card
<gerardocb> :-D
<strike4ce> gerardocb: u bastard lol j/k
<gerardocb> hahahaha
<strike4ce> this driving me nuts linux is difficult to say the least
<gerardocb> It may be, strike4ce.
<gerardocb> But with the apropriate hardware u will have no problems...
<strike4ce> lol um yea not ati friendly
<strike4ce> ati no likee
<strike4ce> linux no likee ati no no
<The_Vox> ati doesn't like anything
<strike4ce> The_Vox: u have ati?
<The_Vox> strike4ce: not only no, but Hell No!
<The_Vox> :)
* The_Vox trully abhors ati vidcards....
<gerardocb> strike4ce, just go out and buy a nvidia card... :)
<propagandhi> ati video cards are fine if you run windows
<The_Vox> propagandhi: if you don't mind sucky drivers, sure
<propagandhi> they still do the trick for a windows user
<propagandhi> i dont own one at present, and dont use windows either
<strike4ce> gerardocb: im using my laptop
<strike4ce> gerardocb: ctrl what?  to exit after saving in terminal?
<hyperactivecrond> how do you get k3b to burn cds with mp3s as input files?
<hyperactivecrond> in breezy
<gerardocb> strike4ce, Ctrl-X
<gerardocb> hyperactivecrond: I dunno, but I think u need something like a plugin
<gerardocb> try apt-cache search k3b|grep mp3
<hyperactivecrond> really gerardocb 
<hyperactivecrond> heh
<m_tadeu> hyperactivecrond: you want to burn an audio cd?
<hyperactivecrond> yes
<hyperactivecrond> got it
<hyperactivecrond> k3b-mp3
<gerardocb> hyperactivecrond, was I right, or what?? :-D
<strike4ce> ok i edited my sourcelist hit ctrl-x and Y then I quit and I cant open adept
<m_tadeu> hyperactivecrond: I don't recal the packages...I just install everything k3b needs :D
<gerardocb> strike4ce, are u editing as root? (with sudo)
<m_tadeu> but give it a try...after that, just d'n'd mp3 into the project
<strike4ce> yes as root
<hyperactivecrond> i got it!
<hyperactivecrond> Mk
<strike4ce> what is the other command kdesu kde?
<gerardocb> uh?
<strike4ce> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<strike4ce> thats what I get when I try to open adept
<gerardocb> undo or verify the changes you just made to the sources list
<kkathman> evening all :)
<hyperactivecrond> kkathman: evening 
<kkathman> hey there hyperactivecrond  :)
* hyperactivecrond smacks his head
<hyperactivecrond> no WoNder kopete is buggy
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<hyperactivecrond> i thought kopete was stable as in 1.x release
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: to my knowledge, Kopete hasnt been a stable app in its existence :)
<hyperactivecrond> kkathman: heh
<kkathman> hyperactivecrond: I though they were going out of business anyway
<hyperactivecrond> define they
<kkathman> the "Kopete" people hehe
<hyperactivecrond> heh
<kkathman> the EU jumped on them with both feet I thought
<hyperactivecrond> 'bout what?
<kkathman> security violations
<hyperactivecrond> :
<hyperactivecrond> :\ lovely
<kkathman> i.e they (and other proggies like gaim, trillian, et al ) hack into the proprietary networks
<kkathman> but because they were in the EU, AOL and MSN got them to lean on the Kopeteans
<hyperactivecrond> -hack into-???
<kkathman> yah hack into
<hyperactivecrond> wow
<kkathman> the protocols that MSN and AOL use are actually quite proprietary
<hyperactivecrond> so we may have to use the loser aim for linux
<kkathman> but gaim and trillian got away with it cuz they are in the US :)
<hyperactivecrond> hehe
<kkathman> there's always Gaim :)
* hyperactivecrond records a +1
<hyperactivecrond> true
* hyperactivecrond uses gaim
<propagandhi> strike4ce: did you get that
<hyperactivecrond> although i belive MSN for getting biatchy bc MSN is run by M$
<kkathman> hehe me too :)
<kkathman> well those two are talking now to see if they can come up with the ultimate suck
<kkathman> MSAOL
<kkathman> lol
<hyperactivecrond> omfg
<hyperactivecrond> and teh person who wrote the QT program that lets you connect to AOL on linux prob will get s(crew)ed/sued
<kkathman> well possibly :)
<strike4ce> propagandhi: yes sorry was busy
<hyperactivecrond> i've heard that M$ and Sun are talking...
<hyperactivecrond> about java
<hyperactivecrond> and (implied) about java and linux
<m_tadeu> nop
<kkathman> yah I dont think that MS will be getting into the Linux biz :)
<hyperactivecrond> more like pulling java possibly... if java gets an ms overdose
<m_tadeu> does the sound server crashes with any device? I tryed alsa, oss, enligtment and all of them crashed
<hyperactivecrond> actually microsoft actually tried to do unix but it didnt work
<kkathman> yah I dont know what to think about Java anymore
<m_tadeu> I heard the MS bought a distribution( or a part of it ), is it true?
<kkathman> I cant imagine them doing that actually
<hyperactivecrond> m_tadeu: well they gave some components to Linspire, but only bc of a lawsuit
<kkathman> but its always possible for them to tear it apart and play with it
<hyperactivecrond> that they filed and screwed them over
<hyperactivecrond> and Vista's UI looks suspiciously like PlastiK, but in a diff. color
<kkathman> lol
<hyperactivecrond> :\ smells like copying
<m_tadeu> lol in deed....the functionality is XP...nothing or very few new things
<hyperactivecrond> just adding a Fisher-Price powered UI
<hyperactivecrond> my major (non-unix besides Linux and distros) OS ranking:
<hyperactivecrond> 1. Linux (ubuntu/kubuntu/edubuntu/xubuntu)
<hyperactivecrond> 2. Mac OS
<hyperactivecrond> 3. Winbloze
<hyperactivecrond> btw if I'm bugging any1 with this discussion, tell me and i'll move the discussion
<strike4ce> ok I use the nano command to edit the source list then I save and I still cannot open adept?
<strike4ce> anyone?
<kkathman> lol hyperactivecrond  :)
<gerardocb> I don't use adept, so I don't know
<strike4ce> will it doesnt matter what I use the sourcelist is messed up
<nalioth> strike4ce: try doing what the error msg said
<strike4ce> how do I make the change permanent in terminal?
<strike4ce> all i need to do is get rid of line 2
<hyperactivecrond> well, i have been banned from a distro that rhymes with Bent Spew 's irc channel for trolling... call me paranoid...
<nalioth> strike4ce: in front of line 2, put a # and save it
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: my brain isnt working. you were banned from #redhat?
<hyperactivecrond> no nalioth
<hyperactivecrond> #gentoo
<nalioth> strike4ce: you may have to use sudo on a console editor
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: what are you crying about?
<hyperactivecrond> i'm not but i'm just saying because i'm _still_ not 100% sure what trolling is
<hyperactivecrond> like in application
<hyperactivecrond> although i must admit (this may be troll bait) that gentoo was really fast... i could compile a kernel in 5 minutes wit. Intel PIV @ 2.0 ghz wit 512 megs of ram
<strike4ce> nalioth: how do I do that?
<nalioth> strike4ce: which file are we talking about?
<hyperactivecrond> woah Chanserv from #redhat stalks me after I leave
<strike4ce> repository
<strike4ce> nalioth: repos
<nalioth> strike4ce: open a konsole and type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<hydrogen> hyperactivecrond: you couldn't compile a kernel for the first time in 5 minutes
<hydrogen> maybe recompile
<hyperactivecrond> hydrogen: ok 7 mins
<hyperactivecrond> but it had _just_ what i needed
<hydrogen> even thats a recompile
<hydrogen> initial compile takes a good while
<strike4ce> nalioth: ok did that now what?
<hyperactivecrond> this was with prac. nothing running
<hyperactivecrond> like no X, no bg processes
<hyperactivecrond> etc
<hyperactivecrond> ok maybe 10 mins
<hyperactivecrond> but still
<nalioth> strike4ce: put a # in front of line 2 (you'll see other # just do the same with line 2)
<strike4ce> nalioth: I cut it
<nalioth> strike4ce: now type ctrl-o (to write) and then ctrl-x (to quit)
<nalioth> strike4ce: then type "sudo apt-get update"
* hydrogen starts a flamewar
<hydrogen> vi >
<hyperactivecrond> hydrogen i suggest you don't flame
<hydrogen> you can just do ^X in nano and it will ask to save if need be
<hyperactivecrond>  /bin/echo "+1" > hydrogen
<hyperactivecrond> s/hydrogen/the ^X thing
<strike4ce> nalioth:  I was hitting enter after I did all that finally got ot thanx
<kkathman> evening tere nalioth :)
<kkathman> oops there I mean
<m_tadeu> I'm using kde beta2....how do I install arts from 3.4?
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy
<m_tadeu> anyone :P ?
<Hobbsee> morning all
<hyperactivecrond> s/morning/night
<hyperactivecrond> s/night/evening
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nalioth> salutations, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> whichever one it is
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth 
<hyperactivecrond> Hobsee: s/morning/whatever your appropriate time is
<hyperactivecrond> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah...it's 10.10 am tues morning here
<hyperactivecrond> 8.10 monday evening here ;)
<m_tadeu> 1.10 am monday :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> great time to be awake, 1 in the morning
<m_tadeu> the most relaxing part of the day
<mrmarcel> wow
<gerardocb>  m_tadeu: 1.10 am monday :P   <---- ???? where are u?
<hyperactivecrond> m_tadeu: s/monday/tuesday i presume?
<gerardocb> I think so...
<m_tadeu> gerardocb:  portugal
<gerardocb> ha
<hyperactivecrond> tuesday then
<gerardocb> right
<m_tadeu> lol yep
<gerardocb> I got confused
<hyperactivecrond> heh
<Hobbsee> i'd be rather worried if it were 1.10am on monday...
<m_tadeu> back in time :D
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's tues here, and the furthest people are away from each other is just under 24 hours
<gerardocb> 18:15 over here...
<hyperactivecrond> 20.16
<xtacocorex> anyone have problems getting synaptic touchpads to work in breezy, mine worked in hoary, but now it doesn't scroll
<hyperactivecrond> well, im outta here 
<apokryphos> Riddell: re: network systemsettings bug -- it doesn't get much smaller. Bad on smaller resolutions; doesn't fit at all on 800x600 IIRC
<apokryphos> in kcontrol it can go significantly smaller, but in systemsettings it seems to refuse
<Riddell> apokryphos: yes, there's a bugzilla entry about it
<apokryphos> Riddell: yeah, that's what I was responding to
<apokryphos> a couple of people in here mentioned it; one might be the one I recommended to report
<_liquidbinary_> Is there no motif toolkit package?
<apokryphos> For anyone who wanted to try out Project Looking Glass -- there's a LiveCD now: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/10/24/202219.shtml?tid=185&tid=106
<apokryphos> very slow (only i386), and very embryonic, but fun to play around with for a bit
<Hobbsee> project looking glass?  sounds fun
<apokryphos> it was announced aaages ago, of course, and there was a big hype
<apokryphos> (remember it getting some displays at the LinuxExpo last year)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<apokryphos> screenies: http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/details.xml
<Hobbsee> oh ok, cool
<Hobbsee> i tried the link in the slashdot article, but it was already dead
<Blissex> LG is a waste of time and hardware, unless one has nice goggles.
<Blissex> and there are other 3D desktops too, one can download right now, including for MS Windows.
<Hobbsee> yuck...but that would require actually using ms windows!
<Hobbsee> but true
<Blissex> Hobbsee: there are other 3D thingies for GNU/Linux too.
<apokryphos> Blissex: a waste of time to make, perhaps; not a waste of time to play around with. Enjoyed it.
<Blissex> as to the kind of goggles I would really to have, these seem pretty good: http://www.emagin.com/3dvisor/
<Hobbsee> that is true...without a decent video card, doesnt seem like much point though
<Blissex> apokryphos: Hobbsee: there is not much point with a 2D screen and a 2D mouse,. there is a good point with a VR headset...
<apokryphos> heh
<nalioth> Hobbsee: mirrordot.org
<Hobbsee> k
<Blissex> https://e-store.emagin.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=E&Product_Code=Z3V only $899. 
<apokryphos> goggles must be the way forward 8)
<Blissex> apokryphos: I wish I could afford them. I think they solve a lot of problems.
<apokryphos> bigger question is if e17 will be completed before LG ;-)
<apokryphos> though I doubt it'll ever really be speedy
<pax> koffice is any good?
<nalioth> pax: if you like it, it's all good
<pax> smart answer, but I'm wondering if it's better than oo2
<pax> hey nalioth, btw you switched to kubuntu? :)
<frank23> pax: I never used koffice. from what I heard, its less demanding on ram but not as good opening/saving in microsoft formats
<nalioth> pax: i have k/x/ubuntu on my box (plus flux, enlightenment and a few more)
<pax> frank23, great to know, thanks, sounds like what I need, I careless if MS products can't read. Installing :-)
<Riddell> amarok testers wanted, get it here first!  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<seth_k> yay for amarok!
<pax> nalioth, x? didn't know about it
<Riddell> seth_k: a volunteer?
<seth_k> Riddell, I'm on it
<seth_k> I have an iPod too
<seth_k> so can test that crasher
<pax> I'm in for amaroK, I need to test it with ipod nano
<nalioth> pax: wiki.ubuntu.com/xubuntu
<crimsun> Riddell: rockin'!
<pax> thanks nalioth :)
<Hobbsee> nice!
<nalioth> Riddell: got source? i run ppc
<Hobbsee> can we leave the old version of amarok there, or remove it?
<crimsun> it should upgrade just fine
<hydrogen> Riddell: rumor has it at least some people have problems with that tarball
<Riddell> nalioth: http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.5/
<crimsun> oh, you meant on the Web page probably
<hydrogen> and by some I do mean one
<Riddell> hydrogen: when, where?
<hydrogen> Riddell: in #amarok right now
<Riddell> yes, that'll be the old broken one
<seth_k> Riddell, does this have the mp4/m4a patch
<Riddell> seth_k: what's that?
<hydrogen> seth_k: no
<hydrogen> thats 1.4, not 1.3.5
<seth_k> bah
<seth_k> Riddell, KDE bug 89045
<pax> Setting up amarok (1.3.5-0ubuntu0.1) ...
<pax>  :-)
<seth_k> support mp4 / m4a / m4b in AmaroK
<crimsun> seth_k: mmm
<logikal> who wants to help my retarded self
<logikal> get my camera working
<logikal> I can see it
<logikal> etc
<logikal> Hp Photosmart 635
<logikal> I see nothing on it tho
<pax> Riddell, do you know if this one has the nano patch?
<Riddell> pax: what's that?
<Riddell> seth_k: I think that's 1.4
<hydrogen> that was applied notthatlongago
<seth_k> Riddell, yeah it is, I see now
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> pax, you may want to risk svn and use libgpod
<hydrogen> as 1.4 will
<pax> Riddell, amaroK crashes for me when it tries to sync ipod nano, I was wondering if this one has the patch 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does this need the beta 2 to work?  looks like it here...
<Hobbsee> beta2 of kde, that is
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh, hmm, evil
<nalioth> Riddell: pm?
<Riddell> that means I need new chroots
<seth_k> Sweet Riddell, my 3G iPod now synchs no problems
<pax> hydrogen, libgpod is installed here
<Riddell> nalioth: what about?
<nalioth> Riddell: channel civility
<Riddell> nalioth: /msg me
<seth_k> Does Dapper have anything new yet?
<seth_k> or are the repos just open
<crimsun> they just opened hours ago
<nalioth> seth_k: they are empty
<seth_k> ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's definetly requiring 3.5 beta 2 (3.4.92)
<crimsun> archive doesn't have the dapper pool open yet, but we can upload.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yeah, my fault.  I'll make new chroots and recompile
<frank23> crimsun: will there be significant changes in dapper (like gcc4 or modular xorg) or will ubuntu try to stabilize breezy for dapper which will be supported 3 years (at least)
<Riddell> thanks for testing all :)
<Hobbsee> hang on...but it says that 1.3.5 is working, even though there were errors installing it
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<crimsun> frank23: modular xorg is already being uploaded
<crimsun> frank23: the first few weeks will be chaotic, but we have to stabilise -fast-
<seth_k> frank23, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81592
<crimsun> frank23: no major transitions, though.
<seth_k> sabdfl on Dapper polish & stability
<frank23> seth_k: south african benevolent dictator for life?
<crimsun> self-appointed.
<frank23> oh ;-)
<strike4ce> propagandhi: Im back
<pax> freaking awesome, it works with nano!!
<frank23> is anyone here coming to montreal for BelowZero?
<seth_k> I wish I could, but too far for me
<pax> I wish
<seth_k> and too expensive
<seth_k> if they have it anywhere in the Midwest or even the South, I'm there. But unfortunately I think montreal is the closest it will ever get to me :P
<strike4ce> what does this mean?  What do I need to do?
<strike4ce> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<strike4ce> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<strike4ce> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<strike4ce> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<strike4ce> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<Riddell> frank23: I am
<frank23> (It's too far for me too (one hour walk) thank god for the bus!) :)
<frank23> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> frank23: I'll see you there then?
<pax> oh shoot, all my ipod artwork is gone!
<frank23> Riddell: I might go for Ubuntu Love Day. The rest seems to be a bit beyond me
<Hobbsee> wish i'd been there for the sydney one - could have gotten there without a problem
<strike4ce> anyone know?
<Riddell> frank23: you'll have to come and cheer at my talk
<frank23> Riddell: what is it? when?
<crimsun> strike4ce: are you using Nvidia drivers?
<strike4ce> no ati
<Riddell> frank23: on kubuntu for ubuntu love day
<crimsun> strike4ce: did you follow the instructions from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Riddell> frank23: I'll expect to see you standing at the front going "woo woo woo, KDE rules!"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: transcripts?  could be interesting to read 
<frank23> Riddell: oh, then yeah I'll try and see it!
<frank23> Will there be cameras like the debian meetings?
<strike4ce> When I put this command in nothing happens?
<strike4ce> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<Riddell> Hobbsee: unlikely, I havn't written anything yet and I'm usually the one who makes transcripts at conferences
<Riddell> frank23: no
<Hobbsee> Riddell: darn!
<Riddell> frank23: well dunno, maybe love day will have one, but I suspect not
<strike4ce> anyone here help me?
<strike4ce> Im following these instructions and when I get to this command nothing happens?
<crimsun> strike4ce: nothing's supposed to -appear- to happen, but if invoke a directory listing, you'll see the target file made.
<frank23> Riddell: ok. I was just asking because I saw a video of Shuttleworth's presentation at debconf2005 which was really nice. I thought maybe they would do something similar
<strike4ce> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old
<strike4ce> Open the xorg.conf file:
<strike4ce> $ sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: the cp is just a copy - you wont see anything...
<Riddell> frank23: this isn't a conference, it's a developer summit
<Hobbsee> you will see the gedit command though
<frank23> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> frank23: was there a video of mark at debconf?  I thought it was just an empty room they videoed
<strike4ce> ok but when I do gedit it says: sudo: gedit: command not found 
<gerardocb> Oh... you're using kubuntu...
<strike4ce> yes
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: kdesu kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gerardocb> try kate instead of gedit
<gerardocb> :-D
<strike4ce> ahhh
<gerardocb> or kwrite, sure
<frank23> Riddell: yeah  it's  meetings-archive.debian.org I think
<gerardocb> gedit is the de-facto editor for gnome
<Hobbsee> and use kdesu instead of sudo, otherwise you'll get a tongue-lashing from riddell :P
<seth_k> sudo + KDE apps = sadness :(
<pax> that's what kdesu is for I guess
<frank23> Riddell: Is there any hope of seeing the kcontrol go to admin bug be fixed anytime soon? (by whoever is responsible)
<gerardocb> naaahhh... it's just the way it awk for the user's password
<gerardocb> ouch...
<gerardocb> s/awk/ask
<Riddell> frank23: that problem has been in KDE since 2003
<Riddell> and if it's not gone by dapper I'll be muchos annoyed with myself
<frank23> Riddell: yeah but Kubuntu is really the distribution most affected by it, right? because of sudo and no root password
<flixor> hya everybody
<flixor> is anybody using kipi with gwenview 
<Riddell> frank23: that does seem to have an effect
<gerardocb> frank23: Riddell: yeah but Kubuntu is really the distribution most affected by it, right? because of sudo and no root password   <--- what is "it"?
<frank23> Riddell: what is the correct workaround for it? 
<frank23> gerardocb:  the kcontrol go to admin bug
<gerardocb> Oh...
<gerardocb> I see it...
<Fuji-san> hi
<Fuji-san> is this ubuntu
<gerardocb> That's very annoying, indeed
<flixor> this is kubuntu
<Fuji-san> ??
<kinfo> what?
<nalioth> Fuji-san: this is #kubuntu 
<Fuji-san> hi nalioth
<Fuji-san> we meet again
<nalioth> Fuji-san: yes we do
<frank23> Riddell: the wiki and ubotu should have something to say about that bug too
<Fuji-san> why do they ban me so quick i'm banned from 4 ubuntu channels :(
<Riddell> frank23: no known workaround
<Fuji-san> whats wronf with people today
<Riddell> running kbuildsycoca temporarily fixes it
<gerardocb> Is it specific for kubuntu?
<nalioth> Fuji-san: your attitude is what is doing it
<Fuji-san> whats is kubuntu?
<nalioth> Fuji-san: kubuntu is ubuntu+kde
<gerardocb> www.kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Fuji-san> k ty
<frank23> Riddell: should every system settings module work correctly after running kbuildsycoca?
<Fuji-san> i cant behave when the ops are invisable
<Fuji-san> thats the problem
<Fuji-san> ;(
<crimsun> you -can't- behave when they're invisible?
<flixor> guys i need some help with setting up the kipi plugins for gwenview
<nalioth> Fuji-san: learn how
<Fuji-san> i'll try here nalioth
<Fuji-san> i'll make a fresh start ":)
<flixor> i installed the plugins but somehow gwenview is not seeing or using the plugins
<seth_k> Fuji-san, if you pull what you pulled in #ubuntu-devel I'm coming after you
<Fuji-san> after me seth_k?
<seth_k> yes
<seth_k> with a big stick
<Fuji-san> like..?
<Fuji-san> where are you from seth_k?
<Fuji-san> ok seth_k
<Fuji-san> i wont be like that
<frank23> hmmm. Dapper on server will be supported for 5 years. how does this compare with debian releases?
<jsubl2> yeah that is sweet.. i am trying to get my company to look at ubuntu
<Riddell> debian is supported until whenever their next release is
<seth_k> but with debian, that might be more than 5 years
<seth_k> </joke>
<frank23> hehe
<Fuji-san> lol hahahaha whahahaha nice 1 seth_k :O
<nalioth> Riddell: who'se the russian puzzle maker?
<wotnarg> heheh
<wotnarg> seth_k: Sad part is, thats not a joke :(
<Fuji-san> Kasparov nalioth
<Riddell> nalioth: hmm?
<nalioth> Riddell: the amarok-bleh-orig.gz has a amarok -bleh- .bz2 in it
<flixor> anybody know a app wich can read exif data 
<Fuji-san> Alexey Pajitnov nalioth?
<flixor> or is there a linux exif reader
<Riddell> nalioth: tell me about it.  some people think it's clean.  I think it's just a pain
<crimsun> flixor: apt-cache search exif
<Fuji-san> was i right nalioth?
<Fuji-san> he invented tetris
<Fuji-san> and many others
<nalioth> Fuji-san: i was looking for the kubuntu developer who likes russian puzzles
<Fuji-san> k
<flixor> hya crimsum thanks for the tip 
<flixor> i am running along with kubuntu :) i think i will never need windows on my box again well atleast at home :)
<os2mac> If I could get Solaris to look like this I would
<nalioth> isnt dpkg-buildpackage supposed to pick up the .dsc file and run with it?
<frank23> flixor: my mp3 player absolutely needs windows. so I still need to have it
<flixor> Oh well i dont have a mp3 player :( i want to buy one some day 
<Fuji-san> So kubunutu is the open source from ubuntu?
<flixor> but first i need a new camera :) 
<seth_k> no, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome
<jsubl2> !tell Fuji-san about kubuntu
<Fuji-san> whats KDE?
<jsubl2> !tell Fuji-san about kde
<nalioth> Fuji-san: www.kde.org
<Fuji-san> i cant receive spam jsubl2
<Fuji-san> my spamfilter
<jsubl2> not spam Fuji-san 
<Fuji-san> i'm reading the website though
<Fuji-san> it is to my spamfilter jsubl2
<Fuji-san> i need to reconfig it
<Fuji-san> soz
<Hobbsee> !kde
<ubotu> A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hoary/
<Hobbsee> that better?
<jsubl2> what ubotu is sending you is NOT spam
<frank23> does anyone here have problems with the ksysguard applet?
<Fuji-san> i know
<Hobbsee> hmmm...that's slightly out of date...we're not with hoary any more...
<wotnarg> frank23: What kinda problems?
<flixor> ehm frank23 i dont know but to be honest i dont know what that is yet 
<flixor> but i google it up 
<nalioth> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: (The K Desktop Environment), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<Hobbsee> !kde
<ubotu> kde is probably A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<frank23> wotnarg: after updates to kde, the applet doesn't work until I delete some configuration file. Does anybody else have this?
<wotnarg> heh, the fun of misleading meta-packages :)
<Fuji-san> KDE looks like a xp
<Hobbsee> only cos it has one menu bar, and not 2
<wotnarg> frank23: not I. Sorry I can't help.
<Hobbsee> and it's easy enough to change if you dont like it
<flixor> frank23, do ou know something about kipi plugins
<frank23> flixor: nope, sorry
<flixor> oh no problem my question was how to enable the plugins into other programs 
<Fuji-san> i like the crocodiles
<flixor> because the plugins are installed but no other program can see them at the moment
<Fuji-san> so how do i install kde?
<seth_k> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<seth_k> ^ in terminal
<Fuji-san> so kde and gnome are shells for ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> they're desktop environments for the kernel...
<Fuji-san> i'm a n00b sorry
<nalioth> Fuji-san: desktop managers
<Fuji-san> i only have ubuntu with gnome how do i get rid of gnome know just overwrite with kde..?
<Fuji-san> now*
<crimsun> they coexist peacefully right dandy
<seth_k> you don't need to remove it
<seth_k> they can be happy together
<Fuji-san> no conflicts??
<seth_k> no
<crimsun> nope
<seth_k> i run both
<Fuji-san> so they are dual bootable?
<seth_k> um
<seth_k> no
<seth_k> not the right term
<Fuji-san> k
<seth_k> but your idea is right
<wotnarg> Fuji-san: After you boot your computer, you are provided an option of which to use.
<Fuji-san> no stack overload form running bot at once?
<Fuji-san> both*
<Fuji-san> k i see
* Hobbsee is liking running kde without the kicker...feels really odd though...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: being deviant?
<jsubl2> Hobbsee: what do you run instead
<Hobbsee> well, kicker is hidden to the side, using alt tab, katapult, shortcut to swap desktops...
<frank23> Hobbsee: kbfx?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: of course, i'm already deviant enough to be here
<Hobbsee> no, still standard kde
<frank23> Hobbsee: is that an insult or a compliment to us all? being deviant
<crimsun> can only be a compliment ;-)
<Hobbsee> actually, it was a reflection on how few girls use linux at all, but you can take it as a compliment
<seth_k> I heart Linux girls
<StR> Hi all
<jsubl2> why is that hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi StR 
<StR> do we already have a breezy backports?
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: got no idea, interested in other things, i suppose
<crimsun> StR: no
<seth_k> Str, no
<StR> ok
<Hobbsee> dad still think's im nuts :P
<jsubl2> falcons are blowing away the jets
<nalioth> stupendo44: not yet, give it a few weeks
<Fuji-san> i'm impressed screens look better then xp
<crimsun> well if you consider the slim percentage of people who really -love- computing, it kinda makes sense
<Hobbsee> lol...that is true...
<jsubl2> my wife does not know the diff between a file and a folder.  been down that road and it aint worth persuing
<Fuji-san> lol
<Hobbsee> yeah, but then some of the guys would be in that category too
<jsubl2> 4 sure
<nalioth> ah my tab completion skills are rusty today
<Hobbsee> we find we have to be able to use computers to some degree, with assignments and school adn all that
<crimsun> yeah, computing is fast becoming an utter requirement in many countries
<Hobbsee> hehe...that they are nalioth, particularly when the other guy had already left
<Hobbsee> is here...including powerpoint presentations
<jsubl2> well ubuntu impressed me the other day having rails package
<Hobbsee> which is kinda good, kinda bad - i want powerpoint 97, and dont have it anymore!
<jsubl2> could not find rails packages for suse at work
<crimsun> I try to stick to OpenOffice.org Impress ;-)
<frank23> jsubl2: but a folder is just a file ;-)
<Fuji-san> wow if i wasnt banned in all these other ubuntu channels i would have never found out about kubuntu :)
<wotnarg> frank23: lol
<Fuji-san> i'm so lucky :P
<StR> Fuji-san: lol
<Hobbsee> crimsun: maybe i'll try that...i had a bit of a look, didnt import my .ppt file very well, havent had to do one in a while
<frank23> wotnarg: it's true, isn't it?
<wotnarg> frank23: yes, but still :p
<crimsun> Hobbsee: the alignment on ppt imports is still a bit wonky, but it does passably
<wotnarg> frank23: Unix isnt fair to people like that, since everything is a file. Once they learn thier mouse is a file, something probably goes pop in thier mind... *grin*
<Hobbsee> true...the backgrounds were what i noticed...it totally botched them up in terms of colours
<frank23> Hobbsee: the emails attachment ppt which are songs played with images are bad for OO
<frank23> wotnarg: lol
<crimsun> I'd argue that people shouldn't have to know their mouse is a file.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> the mouse is a file?  well there you go
<flixor> crimsun, how can i get rid of this message : configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<crimsun> as desktop environments on and Linux itself matures, we'll begin to see that become a reality.
<nalioth> flixor: insstall libqt -bleh- -dev
<wotnarg> crimsun: True, they shouldn't have to know that, but if they saw that somewhere, it would probably mess with them.
<crimsun> flixor: install qt3-dev-tools
<flixor> but its saying that its already installed 
<crimsun> wotnarg: gotta love the old UNIX way sometimes
<jsubl2> i generally pick a package in the repos similiar to one i am going to build and do an apt-get build-dep kaffeine-xine
<wotnarg> crimsun: :D
<wotnarg> crimsun: Too bad plan9 didn't catch on, its even worst on some thing like that.
<crimsun> flixor: you also need what nalioth said, libqt3-mt-dev
<frank23> vmware is releasing a vmware-player for free. It can "play" images but not create them. This should be a great way to preview different linux distributions easily
<nalioth> crimsun: or something resembling what i said, eh?
<crimsun> nalioth: good ole '*'
<Fuji-san> WHo has seen Revolution OS (2001) ??
<Hobbsee> hmmm...now what did i do with my kubuntu cd....
<frank23> One of the vmware images you can download at vmware.com is a browser image aimed at providing a totaly secure way to browse for windows users. It is in fact hoary running firefox
<Hobbsee> got it
* Fuji-san shaked hands with Richard Stallman ;-)
<Fuji-san> gotta love GNU freedom :))
<flixor> yeah thanks crimsun and nalioth 
<flixor> i am trying to compile my second program :) crimsun 
<Fuji-san> :)
<Fuji-san> can you send to me after its finished flixor ;)
<flixor> the binary you mean Fuji-san 
<flixor> why Fuji-san, you dont know wich program it is 
<StR> anyone using katapult?
<nalioth> Fuji-san: you'd be better off compiling it yourself
<Fuji-san> You guys know about the open letter of bill gates where he nags about software :)
<Fuji-san> i know flixor i was joking
<flixor> Ah no problem Fuji-san 
<flixor> are you allso a linux user Fuji-san 
<Fuji-san> i'm getting there flixor
<pospeselr> can anyone help me with a problem with my touchpad; namely, it won't work.
<Fuji-san> i have ubuntu installed but i dont use it enough yet
<crimsun> pospeselr: synaptics?
<flixor> kee i see , well this is my second day Fuji-san and i like it very much there is so much to learn 
<pospeselr> yes
<Fuji-san> GNu's not unix
<flixor> but i am trying software wich i might use 
<Fuji-san> GNU=
<pospeselr> i have a presario r3000 series laptop
<frank23> flixor: If you're new to ubuntu, check out the wiki
<flixor> i already used firefox and openoffice 
<flixor> yes i already been there :)
<Fuji-san> mozilla netscape open source
<pospeselr> i'm running a modified version of this xorg.conf 
<pospeselr> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19937&highlight=1280+800+compaq+presario
<Knowerrors> Hey all, kubu isn't letting me set the time properly, what is the command line way to do date/time/zone by root?
<pospeselr> and i have apt-get installed xog-driver-synaptics
<Fuji-san> who wrote the http protocol>
<Fuji-san> ?
<flixor> but its nice if you like to find out and test things yourself Fuji-san 
<Fuji-san> i know
<pospeselr> the only modification to xorg.conf i have made is to make it an english versus a french keyboard
<Knowerrors> I mainly need to tell the computer the hd clock is not set to utc
<crimsun> pospeselr: you've probably been bitten by the reverted synaptics driver. Paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto paste.ubuntulinux.nl to be sure.
<Fuji-san> flixor which debugger do you use?
<pospeselr> i'm running hoary hedgehog
<pospeselr> if that matters
<Fuji-san> and which source code?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: http://www.mepis.org/node/7678 - 3rd solution from the bottom
<flixor> wich debugger, i know what is it because i read about it this afternoon but to be honest i dont know yet 
<satempler> any one know why I can't watch a video on an external hd
<crimsun> pospeselr: not 5.10/Breezy?
<pospeselr> nope
<Fuji-san> lol flixor
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: someone else has used that, and it fixed their problem
<crimsun> pospeselr: you have no excuse; you're on a fat pipe, so use it! dist-upgrade to Breezy
<Knowerrors> thx
<Hobbsee> no problems
<satempler> any one
<pospeselr> i remember when i first tried running hoary on my laptop i remember finding a solution that consisted of executing three commands in the console, but I couldn't get wireless to work properly, but that was before i knew of ndiswrapper, so i installed winxp over it
<nalioth> satempler: we need more info to answer your question properly
<pospeselr> crimsun: just out of curiosity, how do you know i'm on fat pipes?
<frank23> pospeselr: /whois 
<satempler> nalioth: I am trying to open a video file the codec isn't the problem
<frank23> pospesel@AFC-11-176.rh.ncsu.edu
<crimsun> pospeselr: because I'm only a couple hops from your subnet.
<pospeselr> alright, fair enough
<Fuji-san> but open source isnt public domain right?
<satempler> nalioth: I have it on a removeable hd but it says there is no plugin to handle the video
<Fuji-san> its copyleft instead of copyright
<crimsun> pospeselr: you're 152.7/16, I'm 152.8/16
<satempler> nalioth: but when I copy it to my laptop it plays fine
<pospeselr> state student?
<crimsun> pospeselr: professor at A&T
<Fuji-san> GNU general public licence
<wotnarg> Fuji-san: right
<flixor> But the funny thing is that i need to learn in wich package the header files and the liberies are 
<crimsun> pospeselr: in any case, dist-upgrade to Breezy, then report if it's still an issue
<nalioth> satempler: is your media player seeing it properly?
<frank23> flixor: what are you trying to do?
<satempler> nalioth: i belive so
<Fuji-san> so flixor you are forced to share it with other people after your finished compiling :)
<satempler> nalioth: how would I know this for shure
<flixor> i am trying to compile gwenview with kipi support 
<flixor> because the binary version has no kipi support 
<flixor> or its seems like it frank23 
<frank23> flixor: what is kipi? a image format?
<nalioth> satempler: i'm not too up on media players, i DO know that some of them have to be pointed correctly at the file to work
<jsubl2> flixor: sudo apt-cache showpkg gwenview
<satempler> nalioth: well it works with one I have to xvid files
<satempler> nalioth: one works one dosn't
<satempler> nalioth: so that bogles my mind more so
<nalioth> yep
<flixor> kipi is a plugin system wich anenble other programm with extra options 
<nalioth> "linux is for tinkerers"
<Fuji-san> yush
<flixor> i did that jsubl2 i got a lot of output 
<satempler> nalioth: I had this working before and I have all known plugins
<Fuji-san> nalioth may i ask questions here about ubuntu when i'm stick?
<Fuji-san> stuck*
<pospeselr> xorg
<satempler> nalioth: they all know to open kaffeine
<Fuji-san> which toolkit are you using flixor ?
<frank23> Fuji-san: if you're running Ubuntu (not kubuntu) then #ubuntu might be more apropriate some times
<Fuji-san> frank23
<Fuji-san> i cant
<nalioth> Fuji-san: ask anything
<Fuji-san> ok ty
<flixor> i am using the qt toolkit i quess and some times the gtk2 toolkit for programs like the gimp etc etc
<Fuji-san> so just the kernel is called linux?
<frank23> is there a kde tool to do regular checks of the repos and alert me when there are updates?
<Fuji-san> is it like sun OS?
<Hobbsee> frank23: adept update manager
<frank23> Fuji-san: linux is the kernel,  GNU is most of the rest of the OS so together it's  GNU/Linux
<Hobbsee> frank23: but it doesnt auto sit in the tray as the ubuntu one does
<Fuji-san> ok i see
<frank23> Hobbsee: that's what I mean.
<nalioth> Fuji-san: also remember there is #ubuntu-offtopic 
<Hobbsee> frank23: not that i've found
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Fuji-san> k ty nalioth
<frank23> Hobbsee: ok
<flixor> wow my god its to late 
<flixor> guys i need to go to bed 
<flixor> i am comming back tommorow 
<flixor> and learn a lot more about this wonderfull system called linux and the distro called kubuntu 
<flixor> adios and have a nice day or evening 
<Hobbsee> you too
<flixor> thanks Hobbsee 
<Fuji-san> Does ubuntu use apache?
<frank23> Fuji-san: you can install apache but it's not there by default
<Fuji-san> ok i see
<nalioth> Fuji-san: enable universe and multiverse and look around in synaptic
<Fuji-san> ok
<satempler> any one know how to add meta data to a file
<Riddell> ** testers needed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<satempler> Riddell: whats new ?
<Fuji-san> WHo has read the cathedral and the bazar?
<satempler> Fuji-san: I haven't but check out the dvd Revolution OS
<frank23> Riddell: is kde 3.5beta necessary for the amarok packages?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: off to go test
<Hobbsee> frank23: we'll see lol
<Riddell> frank23: not for these new ones
<Riddell> satempler: 0.0.2 better
<hydrogen> 1.3.5 is bugfixes
<hydrogen> bigbugfixes
<nalioth> Riddell: it compiles and runs fine on ppc (amarok 1.3.5)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: same with x86, kde 3.5 beta1
<Riddell> nalioth: groovy, want me to upload them?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: same what?
<nalioth> Riddell: i didnt use pbuilder
<satempler> well 3.5 made arts errors 
<satempler> I saw the downgrade link
<Hobbsee> Riddell: as in, same runs fine, on x86, with the new link, kde 3.5 beta1
<satempler> is there a way to upgrade to 3.5 without arts
<Riddell> Hobbsee: cool :)
<Hobbsee> got a message the first time about not finding the engine, restarted amarok, works fine
<Riddell> satempler: who uses arn't anyway, let it crash :)
<Hobbsee> LOL
<nalioth> Riddell: i know almost nothing about making debian pkgs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, is there somethign else better than arts to use?
<nalioth> (if someone can send me to a howto for dummies, i'd appreciate it)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kaffeine and amarok just use gstreamer
<hydrogen> -fvisibility is broken again with 3.5 according to flameeyes
<satempler> Riddell: any one using kde right
<hydrogen> s/broken again/still broken
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i knew that...i was actually wondering about a way to not have to use arts for anthing, including knotify and all that
<hydrogen> nah
<hydrogen> not possible
<Hobbsee> pity
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> for kde 4
<Riddell> actually suse doesn't use arts
<hydrogen> when kdemm takes over
<hydrogen> OH SHUSH and let me feel right for once!
<hydrogen> :)
<satempler> why is every thing going with gstreamer it sucks
<hydrogen> cause it plays everything?
<seth_k> hydrogen, s/s\/broken\ again\/still broken/s\/broken\\ again\/still\\ broken\//
<seth_k> :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Fuji-san> You guys ever heard about the source..??
<Hobbsee> what's suse use then?
<satempler> hydrogen: not without meta data
<Riddell> nalioth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<satempler> Fuji-san: yes
<seth_k> 3.5 is making arts errors for me too
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats the fvisibility bug
<seth_k> I had to chmod arts to 000 to get it to stop
<hydrogen> arts errors being crashes?
<satempler> Hobbsee: suse uses gstreamer or xine
<seth_k> even disabling the sound system didn't work
<seth_k> yeah, crashes every 2 seconds
<nalioth> Riddell: i will attempt to muddle thru all that
<satempler> ya same here
<seth_k> um
<Hobbsee> seth_k: that's a pain...i hate that
<hydrogen> yep
<seth_k> although now that I think about it
<hydrogen> blame qt/kde :)
<satempler> seth_k: they said to downgrade arts untill a fix is made
<seth_k> how am I playing music right now?
<Hobbsee> seth_k: by using gstreamer, not artsd
<satempler> must not be using arts
<seth_k> oh right
<satempler> esd or alsa
<seth_k> gstreamer
<satempler> gstreamer even
<Fuji-san> A dutch guy / inventor invented a new language for coding it takes only 128 KB of storage space with his new technique...
<seth_k> ----------  1 root root 170100 2005-10-16 15:20 /usr/bin/artsd
<seth_k> word
<seth_k> that'll fix you, silly errors
<seth_k> :P
<Fuji-san> The principle worked apparently simple. Just like there is for a piece text but a limited number of characteravailable, a film is built from a finite number of colours and sounds. All those basic facts were stored in five algorithms in five different memories
<seth_k> Fuji-san, #ubuntu-offtopic
<seth_k> not here
<Fuji-san> lol soz
<Sonny_Wertzik> can someone tell me how to load a program at startup automatically?
<satempler> seth_k: what do you mean 
<regeya_> all right, how do I do a split window in konqueror now.  I cannot live without split windows.
<Hobbsee> !startup
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue
* regeya_ may have exaggerated a bit
<seth_k> satempler, I just chmodded artsd to 000
<seth_k> as a temp fix
<satempler> seth_k: oh
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: place a system link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<seth_k> Sonny_Wertzik, put a shortcut in .kde/Autostart
<seth_k> bah, beaten
<regeya_> seth_k, you know you can disable the sound server
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seth_k> and me using windows terms like shortcut
<Sonny_Wertzik> ahhh thanks guys
<seth_k> regeya_, yes I did that first
<seth_k> but that didn't help the crashes
<m_tadeu> Sonny_Wertzik: place links to the apps in ~/.kde/Autostart
<regeya_> uh
<regeya_> how can something a.) not be running and b.) crash, all at the same time...
<Sonny_Wertzik> m_tadeu, thx
<frank23> I wanted to Alt-Ctrl-Backspace in vmware. Guess what I ended up doing! 
<seth_k> no idea. Maybe the disabling didn't work?
<regeya_> lol frank23
<seth_k> but all I know was that unchecking the box and hitting apply
<Hobbsee> regeya_: easy, something else using it instead
<seth_k> didn't make it stop crashing
<satempler> seth_k: so that makes it so it dosn't run right ?
<seth_k> and CHMOD'ing it did
<seth_k> satempler, right
<Hobbsee> seth_k: try killing off knotify next time you have that...
<regeya_> Hobbsee: that doesn't satisfy my conditions, but it works anyway
<Hobbsee> regeya_: well...yeah...i know...but i think you get the idea of what i meant
<Fuji-san> So does xp use open source aswell?
<seth_k> Hobbsee, yeah if I would've thought a bit more I would've looked to see what was using it
<seth_k> but I got annoyed with crash / 2 sec
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yeah
<seth_k> so found first solution I could think of
<seth_k> ;)
<satempler> seth_k: well I thing downgrading is better
<Hobbsee> tell me about it...had that for a while..
<regeya_> seth_k: if you use apps that require artsd, artsd will be spawned.  sad but true.
<kkathman> good evening all :)
* regeya_ notes that part of the reason he uses amaroK is b/c it doesn't *require* artsd
<regeya_> Fuji-san: tcp/ip stack
<Fuji-san> ??
<kinfo> what?
<regeya_> Fuji-san: microsoft <3 bsd
<slicslak> what's that app that allows you to turn off/on startup items?  sysctrl or something similar?
<slicslak> doh, wrong room
<Fuji-san> ok lol
<Fuji-san> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi kkathman!
<kkathman> hey Hobbsee :)
<kkathman> What's new tonight?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: testing amarok 1.3.5, apart from that, not a lot
<kkathman> ahhh ok
<Fuji-san> Whats the difference between the freesoftware movement and the opensource community?
<kkathman> how is it?
<Hobbsee> quicker to get than a cd lol
<seth_k> Fuji-san, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Hobbsee> it's nice, works without a problem now
<seth_k> stick to KDE / Kubuntu questions in here
<kkathman> ohh puhlease :)
<seth_k> kkathman, Fuji-san has already been banned from 4 ubuntu channels tonight :)
<satempler> ok I told adept to do an full upgrade and unmarked arts and the arts libs
<Fuji-san> seth_k i wanted to know it so i can place ubuntu in a category
<satempler> see what that dose
<kkathman> its supposed to be a friendly channel...its kewl
<kkathman> as long as their isnt any abuse
<kkathman> hehe
<satempler> any one still having problems with VMware
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yeah, it's quiet enough to allow general chat too
<seth_k> I wish Adept could grab changelogs  la Synaptic
<Fuji-san> lol
<kkathman> exactly
<seth_k> as of now I still use Synaptic
<satempler> I am trying to go all kde
<Hobbsee> i was using synaptic before, till i reinstalled a week or so ago...might have been slightly longer
<satempler> though I use vmware most of my stuff is kde
<Fuji-san> seth_k if the people didnt have opensource there would be a topic to begin with :)
<kkathman> satempler: Adept is at the first release...it'll grow :)
<Fuji-san> wouldnt*
<Fuji-san> You thank your topic to my question,,,
<flixor-sleeping> kkathman, thanks for a couple of hours ago for the help
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yah..I still gander at kynaptic occasionally
<nalioth> open source ONLY gets better with each iteration
<satempler> kkathman: ya I am shure it will but its way better than kynaptic
<kkathman> flixor-sleeping: hey no prob...sorry I couldnt help more :)
<regeya_> Fuji-san: true, but this isn't exactly a forum for general open-source talk :)
<flixor-sleeping> no you helped me a lot 
<flixor-sleeping> by pointing me to that aritcle 
<satempler> at least with adept I get discriptions in kynaptic i get on liner tool tips
<kkathman> ahh kynaptic aint that bad...I like the way things are organized...then I use apt-get :)
<flixor-sleeping> because now my printer is working again it seemed that i had to change some config files 
<flixor-sleeping> so thanks again 
<kkathman> flixor-sleeping: HEY  Thats great!! Thats what I like to hear!
<kkathman> and you got to work through it too :)
<satempler> I think though searching is slower than searching google
<flixor-sleeping> anyway i need to go sleeping very soon 
* Hobbsee shudders at the thought of her printer, and getting it to work
<kkathman> have a good night flixor-sleeping  :)
<satempler> using any pakage manager
<flixor-sleeping> yeah you too 
<kkathman> ahh Hobbsee you got more experience in all this than most...you'll get it workin :)
<Fuji-san> How big is the kubuntu community?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: hah...in some things, yes, in others, not at all
<satempler> why can't they make a Package manager with google speed
<insanekane> Hobbsee: whats the problem ? doesn't the KPrinter setup wizard help ?
<kkathman> Shoot I got MINE to work through cups no less :)
<kkathman> insanekane: worked for me
<Hobbsee> insanekane: it's a hp deskjet 500, connects via a parallel port
<insanekane> kkathman: mine too
<insanekane> Hobbsee: ok ... so ?
<Hobbsee> kprinter doesnt find anything in the parallel port
<insanekane> Hobbsee: i don't think its supposed to see anything
<kkathman> Hobbsee flixor-sleeping  had an HP that didnt have a stated driver...and I found an article for him...so I have hope for ya
<insanekane> Hobbsee: i don't think its supposed to find anything
<Hobbsee> right...
<Hobbsee> then how is it supposed to configure?
<kkathman> but that 500 is kinda old tho :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee: simply hit continue after selecting the appropriate parallel port ?
<kkathman> yah the wizard is great
<Hobbsee> there's only 1 parallel port, and it gives me an error dialog saying "empty uri"
<Hobbsee> it is, for smb printers - find's the other one fine
<Fuji-san> Does the kubuntu community have installfests?
<kkathman> Fuji-san:  you might check on the net and see..I dunno :)
<Fuji-san> ok
<Fuji-san> ;)
<insanekane> hmm
<Hobbsee> yeah, i've always thought it was weird!
<Fuji-san> LOL
<Hobbsee> it detected something during the install, as it installed the HP imaging and printing thingo..
<insanekane> Hobbsee: thats something more generic ... just made by HP
<Hobbsee> HP linux printing and imaging system, and that starts everything on boot
<insanekane> Hobbsee: i have it too ... though no HP in sight :)
<Hobbsee> right, but that probably also means that it knows there's something HP related in the port...
<Hobbsee> oh ok...
<Hobbsee> i didnt see that on my hoary installs, not sur ewhy
<logikal> Hobbsee, do you have embedded movies working?
<logikal> In FireFox ?
<Hobbsee> logikal: i did a while ago, i dont think i've configured it to do so again
<Fuji-san> Mircrosoft used the existence linux(so also kubuntu as 1 of the linux distributions) as a defence in their monopoly case.. to state that they don't have a monopoly :)
<Hobbsee> insanekane: it's not *that* big a deal if it refuses to work, but it would be nice if it did work
<kkathman> Fuji-san: yep they did...along with the Mac OS too and others. 
<Hobbsee> there is another printer connected to a computer in another room, so i can still print to there (while it's on)
<Hobbsee> or i can boot to windows if i want to print something really long on that computer
<Hobbsee> *on that printer, i mean
<kkathman> Hobbsee: I guess I was lucky. I have one printer attached to a winbox, and cups just found it and configured it with no problem :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: same here - that one configured just fine
<Hobbsee> configures every single time
<kkathman> yep
<Fuji-san> Could a company like microsoft make a own linux distribution?
<Hobbsee> well, you say autonomous while scanning, it gives an error about NT denied, then you hit back, go anonymous, and then scan and it works fine
<nalioth> Fuji-san: if they wished to, yes
<kkathman> Fuji-san: sure...but I doubt they would
<kkathman> IBM teamed with RedHat I believe...so did Dell
<Fuji-san> yer
<kkathman> it would be more likely, if it ever happened, that MS would cooperatively partner with someone
<Fuji-san> well it would be good for Microsoft image public relation wise
<kkathman> and then turn the install, maintenance and consulting business over to its partners
<Fuji-san> lol
<kkathman> Fuji-san: they need no PR..they are the 300 lb Gorilla and can sit anywhere they want right now :)
<Fuji-san> well imagine the event where the open source community invents an app that microsoft really needs in its own OS... then they would have to adapt that piece of software in their OS as open source..
<nalioth> kkathman: they on a diet? i thought they were the 200kt gorilla
<insanekane> Hobbsee: could you run the kprinter add printer dialog again, and this time, go the bottom of the devices list, and see if there is a section called "HP devices" ?
<kkathman> nalioth: lol
<Fuji-san> lol
<Hobbsee> insanekane: hp:/no_device_found? you mean?
<insanekane> Hobbsee: hmm
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yes, definetly hmm
<insanekane> Hobbsee: your printer is switched on and connected ?
<satempler> so any one know how to add metadata to a video
<Hobbsee> yes, and yes
<Hobbsee> *double checks*
<insanekane> Fuji-san: MS would just replicate it with an army of programmers
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is
<Fuji-san> thats not allowed in open source insanekane
<insanekane> Hobbsee: hmm ok
<satempler> Fuji-san: it's allowed
<Fuji-san> its the copyleft rule :)
<satempler> Fuji-san: that has nothing to do with it
<Fuji-san> ms would have to share its entire os for free then
<Hobbsee> insanekane: i doubt it's a parallel port problem, or a connection problem or that sort of thing, as the printer works fine in windows, connected in exactly the same way
<satempler> Fuji-san: nope
<insanekane> Fuji-san: if the open source/free software community makes an app that MS really needs in their OS, then MS would just hire an army of programmers to replicate ... better yet, they would hire the exact same people who made the open/free version of the software to make the MS version
<Fuji-san> yer thats prolly true insanekane
<kkathman> insanekane: thats probably true
<kkathman> but right now its mostly the other way around
<Fuji-san> unless Richard Stallman made it :)
<kkathman> lol
<insanekane> Hobbsee: yeah, just trying to figure it out ... it seems HP printers are handled by an hp backend, irrespective of which bus it uses
<Fuji-san> then they are screwed
* mrmarcel is away. (auf wiedersehen und gute Nacht)
<Fuji-san> tschss
<Hobbsee> insanekane: go for it :)
<kkathman> Unfortunately, for Linux to survive, the distribution companies have to find a way to sell it more. Right now the economics arent viable
<kkathman> but that already has happened..and will continue I think
<nalioth> support is where the money is in linux
<Fuji-san> How many users does Linux have?
<Fuji-san> 40% of all os
<kkathman> nalioth: exactly
<kkathman> no no not that high at all
<kkathman> WIndows is in the high 90% range
<Fuji-san> wow
<Fuji-san> but windows is pirated alot
<kkathman> however, Linux I believe just recently went past OSX but I may have read that wrong
<scotty> hi
<kkathman> yeah Fuji-san go to Best Buy and ask for a computer with LInux on it see what happens :)
<kkathman> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe...i want to try that at some point
<Fuji-san> ;)
<scotty> Its not a pleasant experience :-)
<Hobbsee> but it'll be at the computer stores here, of course
<kkathman> I think you can get one at Dell tho
<insanekane> Hobbsee: instead of selecting "Local printers" ... please check "Other class of Printers"
<insanekane> err
<Fuji-san> i bought my pc in a store that sells it w/o os ..
<insanekane> Class of Printers
<Fuji-san> they dont sell operating systems
<kkathman> Esp since Michael Dell ponied up a rather large donation to RedHat
<kkathman> but nalioth is right, any money to be had in Linux is in support right now
<Fuji-san> Can you play games on kubuntu?
<frank23> kkathman: apparently his investment firm did it without him knowing... but that me be the official line to not piss off Microsoft
<scotty> yes 
<kkathman> Fuji-san: sure ... it comes with many games
<Hobbsee> insanekane: yes, what about it?  just shows study printer which is connected via smb
<Fuji-san> but support is free aswell i mean here on freenode
<kkathman> frank23: I can absolutely say with not even a doubt that Michael Dell knew exactly what he was doing 
<Hobbsee> Fuji-san: and the forums, too, they're a good resource
<Hobbsee> hehe @ kkathman 
<kkathman> I know the man personally
<Hobbsee> i'll bet he did
<frank23> kkathman: really? try to convince him to start selling AMD. ;-)
<Fuji-san> ok i'll have a look
<kkathman> and yes, Michael and Bill ARE good friends
<kkathman> frank23: yah I dont think that will happen :)
<insanekane> Hobbsee: hmm
<kkathman> if it does, it wont be on anything you or I would buy anyway
<Hobbsee> insanekane: definetly strange
<scotty> Michael dells server success is a test with linux
<kkathman> scotty: yep they've been playing with that for a while..longer than you might think :)
<frank23> kkathman: you mean it would only be on servers?
<scotty> Of course, Unix was orignally a server thing
<kkathman> frank23: I'd wager that yes
<scotty> Red hate 9 (or is it 10 now?) is offered on desktops
<Fuji-san> i heard Bill Gates has spies on freenode ;0
<scotty> hat*
<frank23> kkathman: away from the public spotlight..
<kkathman> frank23: well that a little bit, but mostly, cuz theres no money in it for him
<kkathman> remember Dell is a bank that sells computers on the side
<Fuji-san> lol
<kkathman> Im serious
<kkathman> every computer that is ordered they get 30-60 days on money. the interest is amazing
<scotty> Thats how they keep prices low
<scotty> Its not pure undercutting
<kkathman> in other words, the computer that you pay $1000 for today, they pay for the parts in 60 days
<insanekane> Hobbsee: you can use hp-info on the console to see if the printer was recognized
<kkathman> scotty its pure supply chain management and being the behemouth....kinda like Wallmart in their industry
<insanekane> Hobbsee: why don't you try as root ? perhaps your user doesnt have the rights to access the parallel port
<Hobbsee>  [ERROR] : No devices found.
<Hobbsee>  [ERROR] : Error occured during interactive mode. Exiting.
<Hobbsee> insanekane: 
<kkathman> ouch Hobbsee !
<scotty> Difference being Dell isn't in a position where they can raise prices, they have to consistantly stay low inorder to stay in the game
<frank23> kkathman: so Dell wouldn't work if computer component prices were stable?
<Hobbsee> insanekane: that would require bothering to go and enable the root account...but i shall try
<insanekane> Hobbsee: tried as root ?
<Hobbsee> nope
<insanekane> Hobbsee: no ... jhust use sudo
<insanekane> Hobbsee: sudo hp-info
<nalioth> Hobbsee: use sudo -s
<kkathman> scotty: stay in the game??? are you nuts?  They ARE the game LOL. About a year ago, HP was raising their prices and Dell was lowering. 
<Hobbsee> still nothing found
<kkathman> frank23: nah if component prices were stable it wouldnt matter
<Hobbsee> insanekane: same error, still nothing found
<insanekane> Hobbsee: yes, i saw ur message
<Hobbsee> cool
<kkathman> frank23: just because of volume
<scotty> It sure seems that way, but others are becoming much more compeitively priced. Hear rumors of PCs become as cheap as 199
<scotty> thats damn near dirt
<kkathman> scotty...at Dell yu can get a P4 2.8Ghz, 512 mem, 200GB drive AND flat screen panel monitor with printer.... $699
<kkathman> and they'll warrant it for 3 years
<scotty> I'm into the building thing myself
<nalioth> scotty: where have you been? my local Frys sells pcs for $159
<kkathman> Hell its hard to MAKE a computer for that yourself :)
<kkathman> haha
<scotty> Ok. Now I should note something: I live in rural minnesota
<kkathman> nalioth: what kind of PC tho?? lol
* Hobbsee is envious - no decent computers around here for that money...
<kkathman> shoot, last one I built ... cost me $300, sans monitor
<scotty> I can build a super computer out of a paperclip, two pens and some gum :P
<Fuji-san> guys who plays Serious Sam?
<nalioth> y'all hang on and i'll drop a URL
<kkathman> and that was an AMD
<scotty> they call me mcgiver
<kkathman> scotty is related to the professor off Gilligan's Island
<scotty> only if I get royaltys from TB
<scotty> TBS*
<kkathman> I have an old Dell in my home...its running Hoary now :)
<kkathman> haha
<Fuji-san> KUBUNTU!!!
<scotty> Best damn OS ever
<Fuji-san> i'm going to install it :)
<scotty> Its good
<Fuji-san> i only used the live cd till now
<scotty> I didn't like gnome, not my taste
<Fuji-san> lmao
<Fuji-san> yer its to brown
<Fuji-san> lmao
<Fuji-san> :p
<Hobbsee> you can change the brown easily enough, the rest of it takes a while though
<scotty> KDE is a little more windowish I guess, which is what I just migrated from 3 hours ago
<Hobbsee> lol
<Fuji-san> lol
<Fuji-san> can i download the install cd with kde instead of gnome???
<Hobbsee> cant understand how gnome people dont use kcontrol...
<Hobbsee> Fuji-san: of course
<Fuji-san> where..
<Fuji-san> i cant find it
<Hobbsee> grab the kubuntu cd, instead of the ubuntu cd
<Fuji-san> i looked allover
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Fuji-san> k ty
<Hobbsee> the last link, make sure you pick the install cd, and for the correct architecture
<Fuji-san> my kid brother bought a pc with xp on it and its driving him insane he gets a dll error with each install lmao
<Fuji-san> its horrible :/
<Fuji-san> the xp os is in his hardware :/
<Fuji-san> he cant remove it
<Hobbsee> eek
<Hobbsee> sounds like it needs a reinstall then
<Fuji-san> he did
<Fuji-san> same error again
<kkathman> Hobbsee: still no luck with the printer?
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> kkathman: nope
<kkathman> dang
<Hobbsee> yeah
<scotty> Gotta fly see ya
<Fuji-san> xp is such crap utter crap even
<nalioth> the $159 pc doesnt show up online any more, but it's a sempron 2200 with an all in one board, 256mb ram 40gb HD
<Fuji-san> 159$ for that pc nalioth?
<Fuji-san> thats cheap
<kkathman> Hobbsee: when you start up the wizard do you ever get to the point of being able to choose your printer?
<frank23> nalioth: those really low price PCs are great. you add a bit of RAM and they are perfect for alot of people
<Fuji-san> hardware is expensive in europe
<Fuji-san> yer
<Fuji-san> where did you buy it nalioth?
<kkathman> nalioth: that might be a good price for that...the Semprons are being obsoleted
<kkathman> 256 isnt much mem and 40gb isnt much either
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yeah, i can get to the local port selection box, then it just cant find anything in the parallel port, saying empty uri
<kkathman> but thats not a bad little system for your wife :)
* Hobbsee only has a 40 gig hard drive, dual booting XP and kubuntu...it's not that bad
<kkathman> thats weird...I looked for "Empty URI" on Google and came up with ZERO
<Hobbsee> till xp decides to try and kill off everything as it formats it
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> i find terribly much on google when i looked there a couple of months ago
<frank23> kkathman: hey, if you don't download anything p2p, 40 Gigs is plenty
<Hobbsee> in terms of this printer, anyway
<nalioth> i dont own that box, i see it in my newspaper advertised once a month
<kkathman> frank23: I guess thats true
<kkathman> my main linux box is 250gb and runs one of those outdated Sempron 2500+
<Fuji-san> help i cant download the kubuntu install cd. I am getting this error: The requested URL /kubuntu/breezy/ was not found on this server.
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Hobbsee> should be there...lets see...
<Hobbsee> Fuji-san: you on i386, presumably?
<Fuji-san> x86 yes
<Fuji-san> well AMD really :)
<Hobbsee> there are AMD ones...
<Hobbsee> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<nalioth> Fuji-san: you dont have to d/l it, you can upgrade online
<Hobbsee> but to get rid of gnome as well...it's almost easier to download agian
<frank23> Fuji-san: stick with i386. amd64 is more annoying to setup
<Fuji-san> ok
<frank23> Fuji-san: do you have a Athlon64 processor?
<Hobbsee> is wget just a standard downloader, or is it a download accelerator?
<Fuji-san> i'm not sure
<tarheelcoxn> I've got a wireless PCI nic with a prism2.5 chipset
<Fuji-san> i think i do but i think its 32 bits
<Fuji-san> lol
<tarheelcoxn> I installed ubuntu then switched to kubuntu-desktop
<tarheelcoxn> when I checked lsmod, the hostap driver was there
<Fuji-san> yer but i want to have kde right away
<frank23> Hobbsee: just a downloader that can also resume but doesn't use multiple connections for the same file AFAIK
<tarheelcoxn> but I can't seem to bring up wlan0
<nalioth> Hobbsee: standard "very configurable" downloader
<Hobbsee> frank23: right
<tarheelcoxn> is it something other than 'wlan0' under breezy? is there something else I might have missed?
<Hobbsee> nalioth: how does one go about configuring it?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: if it has a URL, wget can d/l it
<Fuji-san> The requested URL /kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ah you ask a question close to my heart.. ..
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Fuji-san> its not there anymore ;/
<Hobbsee> it should be there, was when i looked
<nalioth> Fuji-san: go to kubuntu.org and follow the links
<Fuji-san> k
<tarheelcoxn> nobody has any suggestions on hostap?
<tarheelcoxn> should I just go grab source and compile a module with make-kpkg like I did under debian?
<tarheelcoxn> also, under debian I got mplayer, libdvdcss, etc. from deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<Fuji-san> hehe it works now i'm getting the kubuntu iso ;)
<Fuji-san> my isp dns was screwed
<tarheelcoxn> I'm not seeing some of those packages under multiverse
<tarheelcoxn> likely because I consistently get 404s :P
<MCCPicky> running kubuntu 5 .04 (?) conextant hsf modem listed in pci but not detectable via kppp, I believe it has to be turned on...how/
<MCCPicky> ?
<regeya_> MCCPicky: conexant hfs modem is a winmodem, sadly, and a non-crippled driver is a commercial product.
<MCCPicky> ah, yes I had come acroos that
<MCCPicky> thank you
<regeya_> just threw out an hsf modem a while back
<humbolt> is there a way to make quanta or kate format my php or html code with text indents ...
* tarheelcoxn coughs
<regeya_> http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ <- conexant drivers
<Hobbsee> tarheelcoxn: which 404 errors?
* regeya_ hands tarheelcoxn a cough drop
<Hobbsee> like, 404 errors for what?
<regeya_> NC
<tarheelcoxn> us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main
<tarheelcoxn> 404 Not Found [IP: 130.239.18.142] 
<MCCPicky> actually when doing query modem I'm getting unable to create lock file 
<jesusfish> anyone here know why gam_server starts eating my cpu/memory?
<nalioth> jesusfish: it's a common gam_server bug
<nalioth> jesusfish: you can kill the process if you wish
<tarheelcoxn> Hobbsee: also 130.239.18.137
<jesusfish> nalioth: then a new one starts up and starts eating
<nalioth> jesusfish: it's a bug we all live with
<jesusfish> nalioth: ummm....so I just let it slow my system down?
<nalioth> jesusfish: i'm not sure how to fix it, you might check the forums for an answer or ask in #ubuntu 
<Hobbsee> tarheelcoxn: that's odd...it's replying after pinging it, assuming i did the ping correctly
<jesusfish> nalioth: found the fix
* tarheelcoxn holds palms up, shrugs
<tarheelcoxn> dunno what to say
<tarheelcoxn> TWC sucks? my internets are broken?
<jesusfish> nalioth: fixed :)
<regeya_> let's turn off the intarnet
<kkathman> nalioth: re the gam server....whats that all about?
<nalioth> kkathman: gam_server is the daemon that keeps up with your drives contents
<nalioth> gnome and kde both use it
<kkathman> ok...well funny I have 2 of those running...but cpu isnt being affected 
<jesusfish> nalioth: is it a replacement for famd?
<nalioth> jesusfish: i have 0 clue
<jesusfish> lol..k
<kkathman> nalioth: I do wonder why kate continues to run on the system even after you exit it
<tarheelcoxn> jeebus... I can't get kernel-package or linux-headers or etc. etc. etc.
<tarheelcoxn> :(
* tarheelcoxn wants multiverse
<nalioth> kkathman: sounds like a bug to me
<Foodcoman> nalioth: kkathman: Greetz.
<nalioth> Foodcoman: eatz
<kkathman> hey Foodcoman  :)
<Fuji-san> Can anyone give me a thread about gaming on ubuntu os?
<kkathman> nalioth: yah I just noticed it....and should I have 2 gam-servers?? one for my user name and one for root?
<Foodcoman> nalioth: True That!
<nalioth> kkathman: why not?
<kkathman> lol well ok...why??
<Fuji-san> HELP
<Fuji-san> Can i run steam based games on ubuntu?
<kkathman> and I have a konqueror instance running too and no window open
<nalioth> kkathman: every user has their own processes
<nalioth> kkathman: hmmm perhaps its running your desktop and all you see?
<kkathman> ???
<kkathman> konq?
<nalioth> kkathman: i'm not sure what draws your desktop icons and such
<kkathman> nalioth: you think konqeror does that?
<kkathman> hmm
<nalioth> kkathman: kill the process and see <EG>
<kkathman> nalioth: ok ok..so much for trying to obtain knowledge...I can take a hint
<Foodcoman> Hey guys, do I need libdvdcss for commercial DVDs?
<nalioth> Foodcoman: libdvdcss2
<Foodcoman> Not in me repos mate.
* Foodcoman starts the hunt.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Foodcoman about dvd
<nalioth> Foodcoman: for a solution, visit #kubuntu-offtopic 
<Foodcoman> Gracias
<Foodcoman> Pretty slick!  Works like a charm.
<regeya_> !start an editor war
<ubotu> gvim is better than xemacs
<tarheelcoxn> that's not an editor war
<tarheelcoxn> that's a full-fledged crusade
<tarheelcoxn> it got gnome involved
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<clrc> hi everyone
<clrc> :D
<clrc> i'm a new user
<clrc> :D
<propagandhi> clrc: thats good news
<tarheelcoxn> propagandhi: your nick worries me... a lot
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<propagandhi> ha ha
<propagandhi> and why is that
<Fuji-san> wow i was just playing Serious Sam2 its amazing :P
<Fuji-san> well do you do you wanna go.. propagandhi?
<tarheelcoxn> propaganda = baaaaad
<Fuji-san> :P
<tarheelcoxn> gandhi = gooooood
<Fuji-san> Serious Sam 2 is amazing
<Fuji-san> ;P
<Fuji-san> gfx are stunning
<Fuji-san> :)
<cyne> what about secret agent sam?
<cyne> :P
<Fuji-san> Who can tell me more about the possiblities to play window based games on ubuntu?
<cyne> Fuji-san: cedega
<Fuji-san> cedega
<Fuji-san> is that an app
<cyne> it's a keyword to help you search
<Fuji-san> is there a tutorial
<Fuji-san> haha
<Fuji-san> i know dude
<cyne> great
<Fuji-san> cyne ty
<propagandhi> lol
<Fuji-san> ;:)
<Fuji-san> cyne where are you from?
<Fuji-san> propagandhi my spamfilters are config. proper
<Fuji-san> so it thinks you are tryng to spam it
<propagandhi> Fuji-san, you might be interested in http://www.tuxwarez.com
<cyne> Australia
<propagandhi> I was avoiding pasting that here, but u and ur damn spam filter
<Fuji-san> propagandhi ty m8
<propagandhi> no worries
<Fuji-san> could you help me propagandhi
<Fuji-san> give me some info abou cedega
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Hobbsee> !tell Fuji-san about cedega
<n48_4h4> haiii
<sampan> gah, why would acroread stop working?  every time i launch it it just flashes the splash screen and then vanishes.  
<sampan> i even tried removing and then reinstalling the package -- still no joy.
<propagandhi> sampan: I am also having that problem
<nalioth> sampan: try your ~/.acroread or whatever it is
<sampan> nalioth, same thing -- flash of the splash screen then *poof*
<sampan> i swear it was working last week
<nalioth> sampan: try with the --purge option (using apt-get)
<sampan> apt-get --purge acroread   apt-get --purge acroread ?
<nalioth> you can use adept or kynaptic, point is to purge the config files
<nalioth> sudo apt-get --purge remove acroread
<sampan> ahhh gotta have the remove in there
<Fuji-san> nalioth is there something you need to install to get your gfxcard to work on linux for playing games using cedega?
<sampan> so now reinstall it i suppose
<nalioth> Fuji-san: not really. if your card works, it works
<nalioth> sampan: yep
<sampan> after reinstalling, it's the same thing -- flash and then nothing
<Fuji-san> ok
<Fuji-san> but can i update my card on ubuntu?
<Fuji-san> install drivers and all?
<Fuji-san> i'm sorry i'm such a n00b
<nalioth> Fuji-san: your software should be up to date
<Fuji-san> ok
<sampan> *sigh* makes no sense to me ... i haven't done anything strange, haven't mucked with system files or put anything on here really
<Fuji-san> You guys ever heard about fiberoptic....
<Fuji-san> or Burny S. ?
<TobyK> how does one add the multiverse stuff to kubuntu 5.10?
<Fuji-san> you dont know him..
<Fuji-san> wow
<nalioth> ubotu: tell TobyK about repos
<TobyK> thanks
<Fuji-san> get the docu here: http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/video/GNU_-_Freedom/Freedom%20Downtime.avi <-- neat documentary
<TobyK> does anyone have like a script or something that will automagically get and install stuff for multimedia, like win32codecs and stuff?
<Fuji-san> You guys know Kevin Mitnick?
<nalioth> TobyK: stay away from those scripts, unless you like danger
<TobyK> ok
<nalioth> !tell TobyK about msg the bot
<Fuji-san> lol
<nalioth> TobyK: ubotu can help you greatly
<Fuji-san> never trust scripts you havent compiled yourself ;)
<TobyK> ok i'll remember that
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: yeah kevin mitnick is pretty well known
<Fuji-san> propagandhi get that docu :)
<Tm_T> who?
<Fuji-san> its good
<TobyK> !restricted
<ubotu> I guess restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: the torrent isnt working for me
<TobyK> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Fuji-san> Go here propagandhi: http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/
<propagandhi> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<Fuji-san> Btw it isnt a torrent propagandhi
<Fuji-san> its on a server there
<Fuji-san> alot of documentaries there
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: thankyou
<Fuji-san> no worries :)
<sampan> propagandhi  if you ever get that acroread problem solved, let me know please ;)
<sampan> kpdf is okay, but acroread is much better and pdf files are "mission critical" for me
<Tm_T> err
<propagandhi> sampan: i will be looking into it again shortly, if i make any progress i will
<Tm_T> to me, kpdf is far better
<sampan> k thanks :)
<cyne> sampan why do yu oneed acroread?
<cyne> kpdf is much bettre for me too
<Tm_T> :)
<propagandhi> sampan: i just noted if i run it as root, a whole bunch of plugins fail to load, but it does open
<propagandhi> sampan: and then i ran it as the normal user, with the same results
<propagandhi> it is open and running now
<propagandhi> but before if i executed as the standard user it would only flash the splash screen as you described
<sampan> Tm_T and cyne, there's no accounting for taste -- but many of the things I use it for include online interactive pdf forms for doctoral grants in multiple languages -- i'd really like to make sure that i'm working with the same application that the grant institutions and universities are working with
<sampan> thanks propagandhi, i'll give that a try
<Tm_T> sampan: ah, true
<propagandhi> the official has a lot of features and usability kpdf doesnt have, but under normal circumstances kpdf is fine for me also
<Tm_T> sampan: I mostly use Kpdf to read magazines etc
<nalioth> evince
<sampan> all it takes is one "glictch" in an online form that sends a misconfigured line or character and my application gets tossed in the trash and i don't get the money
<cyne> sampan, true enough :)
<sampan> propagandhi  did you sudo acroread   kdesu acroread?  both of those just do the same thing for me :/  flash and close
<propagandhi> sampan: i actually executed as root from a terminal, its still missing loads of plugins, but I'm looking into that also
<sampan> hrmmm ... if i sudo or kdesu i get flash and close ... if i su into root and then try, i get two Xlib errors and then a 0.0 connection refused and it closes
<sampan> sheesh
<sampan> gtk error: cannot open display -- *poof*
<propagandhi> sampan: try xhost +localhost
<Fuji-san> propagandhi you see Takedown?
<Fuji-san> seen*
<propagandhi> yeah i have
<Fuji-san> is it any good?
<sampan> propagandhi  same thing -- same gtk error and same 0.0 connection refused by server 
<sampan> *sigh* so stupid to have to go do those forms with windows because of a silly glitch that i can't waste time trying to fix
<crimsun> xhost? eeek.
<propagandhi> sampan: did you install from the package from the adobe site?
<crimsun> please don't use xhost; use xauth instead.
<sampan> nope, from ubuntu repos
<propagandhi> ok, I'm using the package from the adobe site
<Fuji-san> dont leave me in suspense now propagandhi ;P
<sampan> i might still have us.archive in my sources list though -- that wouldn't have been a problem would it?
<sampan> crimsun, if i did xhost +localhost -- should i xhost -localhost  to unset what i set?
<sampan> <_<
<crimsun> sampan: yes, then read xauth(1)
<sampan> k 
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: i think its very good
<propagandhi> very hollywood, but good nonetheless
<Fuji-san> do have it in xvid propagandhi
<Fuji-san> you*
<Fuji-san> shit i cant find it anywhere :((
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: i dont have it personally
<Fuji-san> ok lol
<Fuji-san> worth a shot :)
<cyne> has anyone successfuly run Kylix 3 under Kubuntu?
<Fuji-san> sup cyne
<Fuji-san> ;p
<cyne> sup
<Fuji-san> watching a docu about Kevin Mitnick called Freedom Downtime
<aftertaf> mitnick :] 
<Fuji-san> yush
<cyne> when he got out of gaol, he couldn't even use a web browser that's how long he had been gone
<Fuji-san> get the docu here: http://disgruntledmass.v2.nl/media/video/GNU_-_Freedom/Freedom%20Downtime.avi <-- neat documentary
<Fuji-san> lol cyne
<propagandhi> 10 years wasnt it?
<propagandhi> now he runs a specialist security company or something hey
<Fuji-san> yer
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: did you get Revolution OS
<propagandhi> http://www.kevinmitnick.com
<Fuji-san> yes
<Fuji-san> i have it
<Fuji-san> its on that site propagandhi ;)
<Fuji-san> Wb propagandhi
<propagandhi> Fuji-san: cheers
<logikal> Hey guys
<logikal> I want to get my USB headset working, how do i go about this?
<crimsun> you plug it in?
<BlankC> !vmware
<ubotu> BlankC: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<propagandhi> BlankC: whats the problem with vmware
<BlankC> the new vmware player does not work "out-of-the-box" with breezy.. have to do compiles with an old gcc I was seeing if anyone had already put a package with just those files.
<propagandhi> BlankC: if you 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4' and then 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4' and then run the vmware-config.pl it should work, providing you have your kernel headers etc
<BlankC> yep. I read that in a couple places. But rather than doing that I was hoping someone else had already done it and issued something.
<propagandhi> BlankC: its quick and easy to do that, and effective
<logikal> Hey
<logikal> anyone wanna help me get sound working
<logikal> USB Headset
<logikal> I need to switch from 2 devices too
<logikal> logikal@linuxbox:~$ ls /dev/dsp*
<logikal> /dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1
<propagandhi> logikal: no, I'm about to go home
<logikal> no?
<logikal> Please please please
<logikal> :)
<propagandhi> lol, I dont get paid overtime here, so I have to go with my previous statement
<logikal> this is an easy question?
<Fuji-san> but i am on alot of channels aswell
<crimsun> logikal: it's simple in GNOME
<Fuji-san> oops wrong chan
<crimsun> logikal: I presume you can just change the default ALSA device in KDE's control center
<el-stupido> changes I make in my nvidia-settings dont stay :/
<frank23> anyone using amarok 1.3.5? I can't get mp3s to work. I have gstreamer0.8-mad. do I need anything else?
<frank23> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats ; also see !javadebs (for sun-java debs) and !w32codecs
<logikal> How do i switch sound devices in KDE?
<frank23> logikal: what do you mean?
<logikal> sound cards
<logikal> where do i change them
<frank23> logikal: you mean which sound card you will use?
<logikal> yeah
<logikal> where can i change them.
<frank23> logikal: I'm really not sure if there is a kde configuration tool for this
<crimsun> there is, we're talking him through it in #ubuntu (of all places)
<crimsun> frank23: which amarok engine are you using?
<frank23> gstreamer
<frank23> xine worked but I'm trying the new amarok Ridell compiled which can only use gstreamer
<crimsun> frank23: can you play the mp3 using gst-launch-0.8?
<crimsun> $ gst-launch-0.8 filesrc location="/path/to/file.mp3" ! spider ! alsasink
<frank23> gstmad.c(1206): gst_mad_check_caps_reset: /pipeline0/spider0/mad0:
<frank23> Failed to negotiate 44100 Hz, 2 channels
<frank23> no
<frank23> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/404988
<crimsun> do you have mpg321 installed?
<crimsun> doesn't matter, we'll just use a wav file
<crimsun> does ''aplay foo.wav'' work?
<frank23> mpg123 did not work for the first mp3 I tried, but it does for other mp3s
<nalioth> frank23: did your music play with earlier amarok?
* nalioth thought ridde11 was asking for volunteers for testing amarok 1.3.5 today
<frank23> the amarok-xine in breezy worked but not amarok-gstreamer
<frank23> the mp3 that mpg123 can play cannot be played with amarok-gstreamer
<frank23> also, kaffeine-xine works and kaffeine-gstreamer doesn't
<morrow> anyone tested ipodslave with breezy (and kde beta2?)
<el-stupido> is there a way to recover the root password if one forgets it?
<frank23> el-stupido: no but there is a way to reset it
<Quarupted> can i just do apt-get install java, or is it still in some weird repository???
<frank23> !info j2re
<frank23> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<frank23> installing j2re1.4
<frank23> is the easiest and its in the repos. 
<frank23> !javadeb
<ubotu> javadeb is probably for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<frank23> the sun java here is also pretty easy to install
<Quarupted> here?
<Quarupted> where is here?
<nalioth> Quarupted: the !javadeb link, ubotu posted
<Quarupted> oh
<Quarupted> How can i get my tuner card workin with Ubuntu?
<Quarupted> ?
<crimsun> should be autodetected
<crimsun> then just use a program like tvtime or mythtv
<Quarupted> How can I tell if it was?
<Quarupted> I dun need the drivers for it?
<Quarupted> Its an ATI all in wonder
<crimsun> check via the output of lsmod
<crimsun> (don't paste here)
<Quarupted> Ya i know
<Quarupted> what will the module be called?
<crimsun> maybe bttv? I don't know all the ATI tuner chipsets.
<Quarupted> well its pretty pointless then cause i dont know wither
<Quarupted> either
<CrypTom> hi, how do I get adept to use a proxy?
<CrypTom> configuring the proxy in the "system settings" -> "connections" did not seem enough
<_kane> CrypTom: umm ... try setting the HTTP_PROXY environment variable, and then trying adept
<_kane> CrypTom: or, you can set up an Apt::Proxy as well
<CrypTom> _kane: is there a graphical frontend to set env vars?
<_kane> CrypTom: probably not
<bubblenut> Hi, I'm trying to install initng with kynaptic but it won't let me select it to be installed. It doesn't give any error message it just won't select it. Any ideas?
<CrypTom> _kane: I manage to set the proxy in the shell (I'm using debian sid on my laptop), but I was wondering if there is an "easy" way for users without much linux-knowledge
<Fuji-san> I know this sounds stupid but how do install kubuntu with the install cd?
<_kane> CrypTom: atm no ...
<Fuji-san> from boot...
<CrypTom> _kane: ok, thanks
<Fuji-san> help please
<_kane> Fuji-san: setup the boot sequence in the BIOS so that the CD is booted
<frank23> Fuji-san: you mean boot from the CD? 
<_kane> Fuji-san: then, place the CD in the CDROM drive, and restart the machine
<Fuji-san> yes
<Fuji-san> ok i get otn thanx
<Fuji-san> it*
<Fuji-san> can i install ububtu on 4 gb?
<Fuji-san> of free space
<crimsun> yes
<Fuji-san> ok
<crimsun> only requires 1.8
<Fuji-san> kewl
<Fuji-san> one more thing i have windows installed on my second partition how do i uninstall it?
<Fuji-san> xp*
<nalioth> uninstall windows?
<Fuji-san> yes i have xp on both partitions
<nalioth> the kubuntu installer will enjoy eating it
<Fuji-san> k so i can choose to overwrite it
<Fuji-san> thats kewl
<Fuji-san> well i'll bbl then wish me luck :)
<Fuji-san> and thanx for the support
<amarock> im disappointed with kubuntu breezy...hoary booted & shutdown sooooooo fast!!....breezy takes soooo much time!!
<CrypTom> when I insert an usb-stick, konqueror opens and tells me: An error occured while loading media:/sda1:
<CrypTom> but I see my stick beeing mounted to /media/name_of_the_stick
<amarock> that shouldnt be a prob then:)
<bubblenut> amarock: try installing initNG, it sets up concurrent loading on the boot to greatly reduce boot time ... incidentally I'm having difficulty installing it through Kynaptic, can you suggest a better way?
<Juerd> bubblenut: apt-get, on the command line
<Juerd> bubblenut: That's almost always better. It's not hard, either.
<amarock> bubblenut: im a newbie myself......there is a howto on ubuntuforums for this..check that out
<bubblenut> Once again I surpass myself in stupidity, it didn't even cross my mind, thanks guys :)
<amarock> lol
<amarock> bubblenut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80423
<bubblenut> woohoo! Thanks amarock :)
<amarock> bubblenut: welcome.....btw u have a nice n funny nick:)
<CrypTom> amarock: it is a problem for my pupils ;-)
<amarock> CrypTom: i see........
<CrypTom> amarock: what I dont know is, if the problem is, that I installed edubuntu-desktop und ubuntu-desktop over kubuntu
<amarock> CrypTom: and i installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu...what a big mistake!!
<CrypTom> amarock: really?!
<amarock> i  thought i'd like ubuntu...but well i HATED gnome...not so much its looks..but its capabilities
<amarock> kde is more powerful AND easy:)
<CrypTom> amarock: thats why I chose kubuntu from the beginning... that some of the pupils like gnome... so I thought...
<CrypTom> amarock: "that" should be "but"
<amarock> CrypTom: have u been facing any problems sincle installing ubuntu/edubuntu??
<bubblenut> I'm trying to do this Hoary but I'm getting a failed dependency on libc6, but I can't upgrade libc6 because it says that it's at the newest version :/
<CrypTom> not really, fact is, I haven't played a lot with kubuntu before installing the others...
<bubblenut> How can I view the package (like with yum list)
<CrypTom> its just little things: usb stick mounting... proxy settings
<amarock> oh i see......im thinking of doing fresh install of kubuntu...and remove everything gnomish:)
<amarock> bubblenut: with synaptic:)
<flixor-sleeping> hya goodmorning everybody 
<amarock> moin:)
<flixor-sleeping> i was wondering is there a simelar program under linux for irfanview 
<amarock> flixor: lots of 'em:)......gwenview, gthumb etc. etc.
<amarock> flixor: what disto r u on?
<nalioth> flixor: enable universe and multiverse and have fun looking through adept
<flixor> ehm thanks amarock i have gwenview installed but its not using the kipi plugins 
<flixor> i am on kubunut amarock 
<amarock> i see...try digikam..more powerful
<flixor> kee 
<flixor> amarock, i need a program wich can do batch processing 
<amarock> ehm whats batch processing?:)
<_kane> flixor: what kind of batch processing ?
<flixor> _kane, like resizing 400 pictures 
<flixor> adding some contrast to the pictures 
<flixor> that kind of processing _kane 
<_kane> flixor: well, if it is resizing then there is a .desktop file you can download that allows you to do so
<flixor> wich one is that 
<_kane> flixor: ... within konqueror ie ... look in kde-apps.org
<amarock> hmm
<nalioth> flixor: there are command line image processors
<flixor> name a couple so i can look for it 
<nalioth> imagemagick leaps to mind
<flixor> kee lets try it 
<_kane> yes, the .desktop file (that adds some menu entries to the contextual menu) uses ImageMagick for the batch processing
<nalioth> flixor: use your adept, have fun searching and trying out
<amarock> yes adept is wonderful! i love it!
<_kane> btw, gwenview, digiKam, showimg all support kipi plugins
<flixor> yes but the one you download has no support for kipi 
<flixor> i man with apt-get 
<flixor> i mean 
<flixor> so i tried to compile it myself en enable kipi support but i failed 
<_kane> flixor: are u using kubuntu ?
<flixor> yep
<flixor> i have gwenview en the kipi plugins installed 
<_kane> flixor: the gwenview in my kubuntu (breezy) has a menu item called Plugins, which has a submenu called Batch processing ... i suspect that if i install kipi plugins, all the batch processing needs will be met
<flixor> but 
<flixor> when i open gwenview the plugins are not enabled
<flixor> so gwneview are not using the plugins 
<_kane> flixor: try configuring in settings->configure gwenview
<flixor> thanks again _kane 
<flixor> btw brb 
<flixor> need to  switch users 
<_kane> damnu left ...
<_kane> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11505
<nalioth> he'll be back
<_kane> nalioth: i really don't care either way ;)
<_kane> nalioth: people should stay on, and answer questions if necessary too right ? ;)
<_kane> not if necessary .. if they can :)
<raphink> Hello
<raphink> :)
<nalioth> when you have to switch users, ya gotta switch users, lol
<_kane> how are you ?
<raphink> I've just installed and set fglrx on this kubuntu box
<raphink> but it seems the 3D acceleration won't start
<raphink> when I launch glxinfo I get 
<raphink> name of display: :0.0
<raphink> display: :0  screen: 0
<raphink> direct rendering: No
<raphink> :(
<raphink> hmm apart from that I'm fine _kane :=)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> any idea what might be wrong with my fglrx?
<raphink> the whole graphic interface seems to be slower actually :(
<amarock> how should i checkinstall....as normal user or sudo?
<nalioth> amarock: since checkinstall replaces "make install" use sudo
<amarock> hey i installed gcc..but its saying its not in my path!!
<nalioth> amarock: install "build-essential"
<amarock> nalioth: hmm..strange...when i clicked install it began applying changes..how could those packages be already there when i didnt install them??
<amarock> i mean build-essential etc.
<nalioth> perhaps your install didnt follow thru earlier
<amarock> nope..this is first time im fetching these packages...but i do have kdevelop installed......
<amarock> now what! checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> xincludes is, like, for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<amarock> im compiling kaffiene actually......so what should i do?
<nalioth> boy that bot was taught well, if i say so myself, heh
<nalioth> amarock: ahem ^^^^
<nalioth> amarock: why are you posting in #ubuntu and #kubuntu ?
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<jpgeerets> can someone give me a hint how to install realplayer?
<raphink> jpgeerets: use automatix
<amarock> nalioth: then where?:(
<raphink> that's the easiest way imho
<jpgeerets> raphink: instead of realplayer? why? i guess you will have a reason for that?
<nalioth> amarock: it's kinda confusing me to see the same question in both channels
<raphink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<raphink> jpgeerets: that will install a set of non free programs
<raphink> like acrobat reader, some codecs, etc.
<jpgeerets> ok, sounds good
<jpgeerets> where can i find that prg?
<jpgeerets> sorry, you send already a link
<raphink> I just gave you the link
<raphink> hmm
<nalioth> raphink: did you just send a link to an 'easy script'?
<raphink> yes nalioth 
<raphink> hmm wait a min
<Tm_T> DON'T USE AUTOMATIX
<raphink> not sure it does real play
<nalioth> i wish y'all wouldn't do that
<raphink> i think easy ubuntu does it
<raphink> why nalioth ?
<Tm_T> repeat: DON'T USE AUTOMATIX
<nalioth> those "easy scripts" are easy to wreck a box
<raphink> i've used them on several machines
<raphink> and it worked great
<nalioth> not all machines are the same
<raphink> sure
<raphink> I've installed them on 4 different machines so far
<nalioth> and i've seen several folks in #ubuntu with wrecked boxen due to them
<raphink> and it worked smoothly
<Tm_T> nalioth: yu
<raphink> ok
<amarock> lol
<Tm_T> nalioth: not several, tens of
<Tm_T> fucking force-all
<nalioth> jpgeerets: bottom line: use synaptic and ubotu to get your box the way you want
<raphink> sorry to hear that
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<raphink> !realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<amarock> so whr should i go? plz help..whr to ask my  question:(
* raphink still thinks it's much faster to use scripts ;)
<nalioth> amarock: where to go for what?
<Tm_T> raphink: and it's sooo fast way to break your linux
<raphink> Tm_T: break a Debian based distro...
<raphink> Tm_T: I used to have my apt base very much screwed up
<raphink> but I could always repair it
<Tm_T> :p
<raphink> it'snot like we're using urpmi
<amarock> i cant compile kaffeiene.........checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<raphink> apt-get can auto-repair
<nalioth> raphink: please dont advise the 'easy scripts'
<raphink> amarock: you miss X headers
<raphink> sure nalioth 
<nalioth> amarock: did you not see what ubotu sent to the channel? look again
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> [xincludes]  for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<raphink> i'll still use them though ;)
<Tm_T> anyway, I'm off. and still repeating: DON'T USE AUTOMATIX
<Tm_T> ->
<raphink> nalioth: actually, I think the easy scripts should be replaced by metapackages
<amarock> nalioth: so what should i install now??
<amarock> im newbie:)
<nalioth> amarock: have you installed what ubotu just posted?
<jpgeerets> same to me.....
<raphink> amarock: just what ubotu told you to
<raphink> jpgeerets: did you read what ubotu said about your question,
<raphink> ?
<raphink> ubotu: tell jpgeerets about realplayer
<jpgeerets> yes i did...
<raphink> and.. ?
<iceman> ok, xmms works fine in gnoe, whats the issue with it in kde..
<raphink> xmms sucks ;)
<raphink> hehe
<aftertaf> bmp
<aftertaf> :)
<amarock> ok got that
<iceman> recomend another 
<raphink> why would you use xmms in kde, when you can have amarok
<raphink> and some people switch to linux only to be able to use amarok
<raphink> ?
<_thumper_> anyone got a nVidia GeForce FX 5200 working sweetly?
<bdmp> Synaptic says this repo is not working. Is there a way to replace it?http://kubuntu.org/dists/hoary-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<amarock> amarok roks
<_thumper_> just upgraded drivers now jaggies and lost transparency on superkaramba
<jpgeerets> realplayer can play mpeg. xmms not i guess
<aftertaf> raphink:  i dont like amark much.... too self contained 
<iceman> amarok, will it play shoutcast broadcast 
<jpgeerets> or im am wrong
<raphink> iceman: or juk is you find amarok too heavy a program
<raphink> sure jpgeerets xmms can
<raphink> you don't need to instal realplayer
<raphink> to play any file
<aftertaf> amarok does too much stuff by itself, i get the feeling i'm bothering it by clicking away on it
<raphink> just the realplayer librairies
<iceman> i need a player to play shoutcast 
<raphink> so the other players can play realplayer files
<jpgeerets> then i need a codec or something?
<raphink> yes
<nalioth> bdmp: try again in an hour or so
<raphink> you need to install codecs
<raphink> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<iceman> well cant apt-get amorak .. now next suggestion 
<amarock> why does ubotu give that stupid link? it only gives links to install gstreamer thats it
<aftertaf> iceman:  did you spell it right?
<aftertaf> amarock:  it gives w32codecs to...
<raphink> ...
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<raphink> amarock: you can scroll in webpages
<jpgeerets> im downloading 13 Mb of codecs now
<amarock> but not libdvdcss2
<aftertaf> lol raphink 
<iceman> ararok ... spelling 
<iceman> amarok the spelling ? 
<amarock> help! i cant scroll webpages! ive got troll-infection!
<iceman> no you cant apt-get amarok ... tried twice ... next media player 
<raphink> amarock: you mean gnome infection?
<raphink> ;)
<amarock> lol
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> rumour has it, libdvdcss2 is run this file for libdvdcss2 (it is on your machine right now) /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<iceman> sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-engines
<iceman> that workes 
<amarock> what! lidvdcss2 is already on my system! wow!
<amarock> how come?
<nalioth> amarock: it is not
<nalioth> amarock: read the blurb
<rysiek> hello everybody
<nalioth> amarock: the .sh file is on your machine
<amarock> blurb?
<amarock> i see
<rysiek> does anybody know how and in which program can I view a film WITH subtitles from a text file?
<amarock> still thats convenient....this ain't discussed in ubuntufroums btw..if im right
<amarock> time for lunch.........bye all:)
<rysiek> Kaffeine/Noatun/Kaboodle don't seem to have the option (actually, in Kaffeine there's a menu item "Add Subtitles", but it doesn't work 8-/ )
<rysiek> any ideas?
<Phazeman> btw... what media player you use people to watch movies ? is it amarok ? 
<erc> rysiek: i use xine
<rysiek> hmmm, ok, trying ;)
<Phazeman> what about mplayer ?
<amarock> amarok for movies! 
<amarock> anyone tried vlc player?
<amarock> xine's interface is awful!!!
<bdmp> Can someone tell me where there is a paste bin?
<Phazeman> btw... whever pointed the link from the wiki - the w32codecs deb file is borken
<Phazeman> it won't install in here...
<Phazeman> s/whever/whoever
<nalioth> vlc uses subs
<nalioth> Phazeman: what do you mean?
<amarock> subs??
<nalioth> subtitles   subs
<raphink> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<Phazeman> nalioth: dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install): corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive: Success
<amarock> nalioth: have u tried vlc player?
<iceman> amarok by default seem to stinking large, it skinable 
<nalioth> Phazeman: d/l it again
<nalioth> amarock: i use it all the time
<Phazeman> doing right now
<amarock> does vlc player play things out-of-box?
<nalioth> amarock: it does
<amarock> nalioth: what stuff can it play by default which other players cant by default...plz say?
<Phazeman> raphink: tinyurl doesn't work either lol
<nalioth> avi, some wmv, divx, etc etc
<iceman> nalioth can you skin amarok 
<raphink> yes :(
<nalioth> iceman: you can
<amarock> nalioth: cooooooooooooooooooool:)
<iceman> nalioth url to skins please 
<amarock> bye all....lunch time
<Phazeman> raphink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats#head-d93d2c4f9433a699fe995b94eae1be4d3c136315 <- this is what i was meaning 
<nalioth> Phazeman: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Phazeman> thanks
<nalioth> iceman: kde-look.org, www.deviantart.com
<el-stupido> Is there an application that will open a*.rar file?
<nalioth> el-stupido: yes, many. but you have to have unrar-nonfree installed
<iceman> nalioth thanks 
<raphink> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu/ breezy main
<raphink> this one works
<raphink> just tried it
<raphink> then 
<raphink> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nalioth> raphink: please dont do that
<nalioth> debian binaries will cause ubuntu to grind to a halt
<raphink> sorry nalioth ?
<el-stupido> nalioth: can i gte it from Adept?
<Phazeman> nalioth: it works now.. thanks
<nalioth> and since most new users arent gonna know to disable that repos when they're done getting it from there, their systems become at risk
<el-stupido> nalioth: nvm got it
<raphink> do I have bad glasses or does the link I just gave contain "ubuntu" in it?
<nalioth> raphink: official ubuntu archives do not have w32codecs in them, hence yours is 'unofficial'
<raphink> yes it's unofficial
<raphink> but it's compiled for ubuntu
<nalioth> i can call myself "president of the world" but that does not make it so
<raphink> sure
<el-stupido> nalioth: now  that i have it installed what should I get to extact rar's?
<nalioth> el-stupido: once you have unrar-nonfree installed, you should be able to right-click or double-click on rar files and get them going
<el-stupido> nalioth: ok thanx
<raphink> I'd think people are responsible and can choose whether they want to take that risk or not
<raphink> since the repo given in the "official" howto doesn't work
<nalioth> raphink: if they have the knowledge, yes. you are gonna tell me that a fresh from windows-land user is gonna know about differences in binaries?
<raphink> before they learn it, they don't 
<raphink> but I believe as long as they don't hav eto learn, they'll keep having to trust what you tell them and not make choices ;)
<raphink> just my point, yo udon't have to share it of course ;)
<iceman> how the hell do you config amarok with a look ... 
<fujisan> sup iceman
<raphink> what do you mean iceman ?
<fujisan> sup raphink
<raphink> hi fujisan 
<fujisan> hi
<raphink> ik ben goed fujisan :)
<iceman> It skinable, to stinking bulky to be practackal .... 
<fujisan> which software is integraded in ubuntu for burning ,..like nero
<morrow> k3b
<fujisan> oh hallo raphink ik ook= me too
<raphink> k3b :) :)
<nalioth> fujisan: nautilus has a built in burning capability. i recommend k3b
<fujisan> k ty
<raphink> nautilus is more of a gnome app
<fujisan> is kde better performance wise then gnome or more bigs?
<fujisan> bugs*
<raphink> gnome is a bit faster imo
<raphink> but kde has more functions 
<raphink> I personally prefer kde
<fujisan> yes kde looks 20x better though
<raphink> for you :)
<raphink> and for me too 
<fujisan> :)
<raphink> but I knwo many people who prefer gnome
<fujisan> is grub autoinstalled?
<nalioth> but with ubuntu, one can run xubuntu and use any kde/gnome/X app they want
<raphink> (don't understand why, but well `de coloribus et gustibus non discutandum')
<fujisan> so i should install ubuntu first
<fujisan> and then kde
<raphink> hmm not necessarily
<raphink> if you only want kde
<fujisan> thanx for the tip nalioth
<raphink> you can just install kubuntu
<fujisan> i want to keep my options open of course
<raphink> if you only want gnome, then ubuntu
<raphink> if you want more, then xubuntu
<raphink> you always kep your options open
<fujisan> yes
<nalioth> fujisan: you can have k/x/ubuntu on your box and choose from the sessions menu which one you want to use
<fujisan> can you install xbuntu on kubuntu and change?
<raphink> it's not about changing
<fujisan> switching*
<raphink> not about switching either
<fujisan> ok
<nalioth> fujisan: any order you like
<raphink> kubuntu and xubuntu are somehow parts of ubuntu
<raphink> just particular cases
<raphink> so you can install kubuntu and get a box working like xubuntu or ubuntu
<raphink> or install ubuntu and get it to work as kubuntu
<nalioth> i have k/x/ubuntu on my box and use kde programs under gnome and gnome programs under kde and everything in xfce4
<fujisan> lol that seems confusing
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well
<raphink> say
<raphink> in the beginning there was only ubuntu
<raphink> which was is project including gnome as the default window manager (wm)
<raphink> then people wanted to have kde running on ubuntu
<raphink> so they added the kde packages into the universe repository
<raphink> and eventually created a project called kubuntu
<fujisan> is kde, gnome underneath with a few addons and different fonts?
<raphink> which is ubuntu with kde with kde as default wm
<raphink> no fujisan 
<fujisan> ok
<raphink> kde and gnome are differnet projects
<nalioth> fujisan: no it is kde 
<fujisan> ok i see
<raphink> now you can well install kubuntu
<raphink> and choose to add gnome programs
<raphink> or install ubuntu and add kde afterwards
<raphink> whatever you want
<nalioth> fujisan: there are more desktop managers than gnome or kde or xfce4, tho
<nalioth> fujisan: you can have an enlightenment desktop, or fluxbox or many others
<fujisan> yer but i'll still with kde to start with
<fujisan> i'll just make a second install cd with ubuntu and kubuntu
<iceman> God, Amarok sucks trying to skin it 
<Tm_T> !tell Echramath about java
<fujisan> Is cedega hard to setup?
<fujisan> emulating windows sounds so buggy
<Tm_T> !tell Echramath about javadeb
<nalioth> nikkia: good morning to ya!
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<fujisan> nalioth you from UK
<swp> hi, im using kubuntu hoary, and i installed kdevelop3, but when i try to compile the "Hello World" program, it gives me this error: aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library
<fujisan> moin nikkia
<nalioth> fujisan: i am not.
<fujisan> Usa?
<fujisan> where then nalioth?
<nalioth> swp: install build-essential
<nalioth> fujisan: you gonna send me a gift?
<fujisan> curiousity is a human atribute is it not..?
<fujisan> i need to satisfy it :)
<swp> hm, thanx, but still same error
<nalioth> Houston, Tx
<swp> when i compile directly with g++ then it works fine
<nalioth> swp: install libtool
<fujisan> kewl
<fujisan> Texas is cool..
<swp> nalioth, thank you :)
<nalioth> swp: np
<fujisan> You guys still have Jeb Bush as governor, nalioth?
<nalioth> fujisan: um, i think you are thinking of Florida, and yes they do
<fujisan> haha
<fujisan> oh yeah
<nalioth> my governer went on to the presidency
<fujisan> yer see i knew there was a Bush there :)
<nalioth> not any more
<fujisan> they all look a like i guess :)
<nalioth> but this belongs in -offtopic
<fujisan> ok soz
<fujisan> i got carried away
<fujisan> bbl
<fujisan> installing kbuntu
<raphink> :)
<vicks> how good is kword at opening .doc?
<crimsun> pretty darned good.
<el-stupido> okay.. anyone has UT installed?
<nalioth> i could only wish
<el-stupido> lol.. i cant get the darn user.ini to play my binds
<el-stupido> its all text
<el-stupido> but it wont do it
<_Tonio_> hi
<TobyK> ubotu tell me about disk activity
<TobyK> !disk
<ubotu> TobyK: I haven't a clue
<nalioth> TobyK: what do you want to know?
<nalioth> TobyK: ask the humans a question
<TobyK> i want to know why my hardrive is churning even when my laptop is idle
<robin_2> TobyK: updatedb running ?
<TobyK> i tried disabling logs and stuff
<robin_2> TobyK: ps -e 
<darxburn> cine e roman de aici?
<nalioth> TobyK: your machine runs system maintenance daily (usually in the middle of the night)
<TobyK> no updatedb runing
<nalioth> darxburn: excuse me?
<TobyK> it's more like it reads the hard drive every 5 seconds or something
<darxburn> what?
<robin_2> darxburn: speak english aici
<darxburn> :D
<robin_2> if aici means 'here' :)
<darxburn> romaneste nu se speak p aici
<nalioth> darxburn: que idioma?
<robin_2> yeah idiot
<darxburn> what that means?
<Tm_T> =)
<TobyK> so how do i find out what is reading my hdd?
<Phazeman> can someone please tell me what is wrong with this line ? cat get | awk -F "\'" {print $2};
<Phazeman> i'm getting an error
<nalioth> darxburn: what language do you speak?
<darxburn> romania
<TobyK> phazeman: try cat get | awk -F "\' {print $2}"
<darxburn> u?
<Phazeman> thanks TobyK 
<TobyK> i think, i'm not sure
<Phazeman> TobyK: no.... it's no go
<Phazeman> all i wated to do is make the separator to be '
<Phazeman> -F changes the separator
<TobyK> oh sorry :(
<Phazeman> but i can't make it to print
<TobyK> usually the {print} stuff needs to be in inverted commas
<TobyK> do u by any chance know how to find out what program is writing to disk?
<Phazeman> what do you mean ? "program that writes to disc" ?
<Phazeman> burner program?
<TobyK> no
<TobyK> sorry i wasn't clear
<nalioth> TobyK: run top and watch it
<TobyK> i mean, my hard drive is constantly reading/writing and yet no program is running - how do i find out what is causing it
<swp> ok, some other question for kdevelop: it compiles a Qt example without problems when i paste the code into a generated QMake project, but not when i choose the "simple hello world program", because it cant find the libs, how do i tell him to find em?
<nalioth> swp: install them
<TobyK> can i sort by i/o in top?
<swp> nalioth, hm, but it compiles when i choos the right type of project
<fujisan> hello
<nalioth> swp: then dont use the projects that need the missing libs
<fujisan> i'm on kubuntu finally :P
<nalioth> fujisan: welcome
<fujisan> lol ty
<Phazeman> TobyK: i'm looking for it... i think i know about how to find it
<TobyK> thanks it would be a great help Phazeman
<fujisan> how do i get msn?
<TobyK> use Kopete
<TobyK> or Gaim
<fujisan> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<Tm_T> kopete <3
<fujisan> lol
<swp> nalioth, well, ill try the working variant, im just afraid that it will make problems some day
<nalioth> swp: you cant go wrong with more -dev libs
<fujisan> lol i feel like i bought a new pc :p
<dipnlik> lol, ubotu tells about 8 protocols that kopete supports, pretty nice
<fujisan> yer
<Tm_T> dipnlik: don't forget Googletalk
* Tm_T likes
<dipnlik> Tm_T: yesterday someone told "Gaim is better, it has more protocols". But I don't want to remember more of the (futile) discussion
<Phazeman> TobyK: you know what files exactly are accessed ?
<fujisan> So how do i install stuff on kubuntu just like on windows?
<dipnlik> Tm_T: I use GTalk on bitlbee :D
<dipnlik> fujisan: easier to install software on kubuntu
<Phazeman> fujisan: lol you don't :) you run adept
<TobyK> phazeman - nope, my guess would be /var/log
<Phazeman> TobyK: is it a regular access cycle ? or it ALWAYS used ?
<nalioth> nice thing about open source. you can try what you see, and use what works for you
<Tm_T> dipnlik: actually afaik Kopete has more protcols :p
<TobyK> phazeman: regular, every 5 seconds or so
<nalioth> fujisan: use adept
<Phazeman> TobyK: the answer to you comes from Roobarb from #mandriva:
<Phazeman>  <+Roobarb-Work> its probably the filesystem flushing to disk
<Phazeman> 13:06 <+Roobarb-Work> or
<Phazeman> 13:06 <+Roobarb-Work> tail -f /var/log/messages
<Phazeman> <+Roobarb-Work> I had an ssh dictionary attack on my server that gave a disk access like that
<Phazeman> TobyK: you with me ?
<TobyK> yup i'm reading :)
<TobyK> ok i'l tailing /var/log/messages but nothing coming thru
<TobyK> how do i check/enable write caching?
<Phazeman> that i dunno
<ubuntu> hmm
<Phazeman> TobyK: do you have mldonkey running ?
<fujisan> lol i have my first serious problem
<Phazeman> TobyK: to check/enable - hdparm
<fujisan> i dont have administrators right to creat a new folder... help :/
<TobyK> i don't know this is a clean kubuntu install
<Phazeman> fujisan: sudo mkdir [dirname] 
<Phazeman> TobyK: sudo /etc/init.d/mldonkey status
<Phazeman> see if there is such file
<TobyK> no nothing of the sort
<fujisan> Phazeman: ?
<Phazeman> fujisan: ?
<fujisan> i dont get it
<Phazeman> i just told you how to create a folder
<Phazeman> fujisan: in ubuntu/kubuntu you don't need to use root
<Phazeman> fujisan: you use sudo
<Phazeman> TobyK: try to see with hdparm if you have the caching enabled
<Phazeman> bbi5
<TobyK> heh, i did hdparm -S 1 /dev/hda and it doesn't even sleep 'cos it's so busy
<TobyK> i'm trying to fiigure out how to read the write caching state using hdparm
<Riddell> yo hydrogen 
<Riddell> hydrogen: can I nab the image from the amarok 1.3.5 bit on the web page to put on the amarok 1.3.5 bit on the kubuntu webpage?
<fujisan> oh shit do i need to install security packeges?
<fujisan> i done nothing yet
<TobyK> ahh write cache is enabled
<TobyK> maybe it's reading
<TobyK> gawd it's so annoying
<TobyK> hey toby :)
<toby> Hey, you sound like a cool dude :)
<TobyK> i am indeed, u sound cool too
<TobyK> anyone ever call you toby-wan kenobi?
<toby> I get called Toby-wan a lot, yes :)
<TobyK> aah coomon toby problem
<toby> I find that the majority of Tobys I meet are actually canine.
<TobyK> canine?
<toby> I think you're around the 4th or 5th human, whereas I know about 10 dogs called Toby
<fujisan> k i downloaded kopete how do i install it now?
<TobyK> oh yes
<dipnlik> LOL
<toby> :D
<Tm_T> fujisan: apt-get install kopete ;)
<toby> Anyway...I've just learnt that Kubuntu doesn't come with a default firewall, so I have to choose one. A quick survey: What firewall do you use on Kubuntu, and was it simple to set up?
<toby> (question to everybody)
<Tm_T> toby: iptables
<Tm_T> toby: and it's there
<TobyK> i'd use iptables
<TobyK> altho guarddog is cool
<Tm_T> never heard of any other firewall
<fujisan> Tm_T:  i dont understand what that means
<fujisan> :(
<Tm_T> toby: it's just iptables frontend =)
<toby> I used to use Shorewall on Mandrake, but I understand that it was an iptables frontend too
<Tm_T> firestarter is goof
<Tm_T> good
<TobyK> yup, 'cos try telling someone how to setup a firewall with iptables :)
<fujisan> lol
<dipnlik> almost every graphical program is a frontend :)
<fujisan> Tm_T: what does it mean what you just said to me?
<Tm_T> fujisan: use adept to install kopete
<toby> The silly thing is, on Mandrake, I wouldn't use the gui to configure Shorewall, but manually edit /etc/shorewall/rules using vi.
<TobyK> doesn't anyone else have the problem that their disk churns away after booting into ubuntu?
<_Tonio_> for those who are using xine and wanna test :
<_Tonio_> http://ns2708.ovh.net/temp/codeine_1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_Tonio_> any feedback would be appreciated ;)
<nalioth> _Tonio_: got source?
<_Tonio_> I personnaly have a too high defaut contrast but I'm the only one so....
<_Tonio_> nalioth: you would like the sources to test ?
<toby> TobyK: No churning here.. can't you use a task manager to see who's using the CPU?
<nalioth> _Tonio_: i run powerpc. your URL wont work for me
<TobyK> nothing is using the cpu other than top and konversation
<_Tonio_> nalioth: wait a sec
<Phazeman> can someone please remind me what is the name of the kde app that sits in the tray and allows to change the screen resolution ?
<Phazeman> TobyK: any success ?
<TobyK> phazeman: resize and rotate
<TobyK> randr
<_Tonio_> nalioth: deb-src http://dinton.no-ip.org/kubuntu breezy main
<Phazeman> TobyK: not krandr ?
<toby> Phazeman: I use ctrl-alt-Numpad+/-
<TobyK> randr or something
<_Tonio_> if you wanna get the source package
<nalioth> _Tonio_: is that site up? it's been down the last few days
<TobyK> and no, no luck 
<Phazeman> TobyK: randr will only have 60Hz in there and i want 80Hz
<Phazeman> where do i change it ?
<_Tonio_> nalioth: it will be closed for binaries now....
<TobyK> krandrtray
<Phazeman> TobyK: hmm... did you try running hdparm ?
<_Tonio_> nalioth: discussed with motus and external repos can cause problems in bug reporting etc...
<TobyK> phazeman: yup, no luck
<Phazeman> hmmmm
<Phazeman> grrrr.... adept doesn't have krandr :( 
<TobyK> my batteries will get flattened fast the way this hard drive is going
<_Tonio_> nalioth: we're gonna provide backports and mainly packages for dapper
<nalioth> _Tonio_: i only get source anyway (i run powerpc)
<_Tonio_> nalioth: but the source repo's still up or those who wanna test
<TobyK> phaze: krandrtray is already installed
<_Tonio_> nalioth: but no binaries anymore ;)
<nalioth> TobyK: nah, i prefer to roll my own (if not from official binary repos)
<_Tonio_> nalioth: and therefore the webpage has been removed too, of course.....
<nalioth> well aren't i lucky to have it in my sources already?
<Phazeman> hmmm... what is the program in ubuntu to set up the monitor ? anything GUI ?
<Phazeman> i think my monitor wasn't detected correctly and it won't let me get more then 60 Hz
<Phazeman> anyone ?
<Phazeman> how do i redefine my monitor ?
<nalioth> Phazeman: in a terminal, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Phazeman> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> Phazeman: dont answer anything not causing trouble
<fujisan> how do i tell adapt to install kopete i opened it but i cant load the location>?
<nalioth> fujisan: i dont understand
<fujisan> i dont understand how to tell adept to install kopete which i just downloaded?
<fujisan> open with adept?
<fujisan> after right click?
<eriksti> commit changes
<mornfall> fujisan: you shouldn't have downloaded it... adept will do that part for you
<nalioth> fujisan: no 1. you dont download anything, adept does
<fujisan> ok but how do i tell adapt to download kopete then>?
<golan77> hi guys
<mornfall> fujisan: just open adept, find kopete (by using quick filter, presumably), select it for install (click preview changes) and commit
<nalioth> fujisan: you find it in the search window click it and hit apply
<golan77> a question: how can I add a "show desktop (that is: minimize all open windows) on my menu list on the "K" in the bottom left corner?
<_kane> hello mornfall and thanks for adept :)
<mornfall> hello, np :)
<Phazeman> nalioth: got it working correct now :) thanks
<nalioth> Phazeman: great!
<_kane> ok ciao all and keep up the good work mornfall !!! :)
<Phazeman> damn i love this system !!!
<Phazeman> i love when things works right out of the box
<Phazeman> and adept is really great !
<Phazeman> after mandriva (that i use since 2000) this thing is SMOOTH
<fujisan> ok it worked thanx
* mornfall should really start working on adept 2.0
<mornfall> but i have a cryptography homework first and some java client/server gui crap for a system verification tool
<mornfall> bah :p
<fujisan> ;p
<Phazeman> mornfall: what for ????? if it works - don't touch it ;-)
<fujisan> You made adept mornfall ?
<eriksti> what do you study mornfall, and where?
<fujisan> computer science
<eriksti> I study that also.. 4th year
<nalioth> mornfall roX!
<mornfall> eriksti: i'm in 2nd year of CS
<eriksti> mornfall: how many years in total?
<mornfall> eriksti: 3 for bachelor's, another 2 for master's, another who-knows-how-many for PhD
<eriksti> mornfall: gonna get phd?
<mornfall> eriksti: nearly determined to
<eriksti> mornfall: I've decided to stop after 5 years
<mornfall> just hope it won't interfere with my employment
<eriksti> takes a lot of time.. 
<mornfall> i'll have to reduce to parttime, i guess (fulltime job, PhD and work on OSS and possibly trying to have a family all at same time isn't going to do me well)
<eriksti> nah, can't happen
<mornfall> not to mention i already work in lab at school... another time sink
<mornfall> damn damn
* mornfall scratches head
<Phazeman> can anyone sugest a nice superkaramba system monitor ?
<mornfall> i'm not overly impressed with SK
<eriksti> don't start playing chess at least.. takes way too much time if you get addicted to playing regularly :)
<Phazeman> mornfall: so what do you use ?
<fujisan> i dont see people from aim on kopete not one nick not online or offline what does that mean??
<mornfall> eriksti: i used to play at night, but i gave up on that ;-)
<mornfall> eriksti: not for long enough to get addicted, fortunately
<eriksti> mornfall: I've been playing online for around 5 years now :|
<mornfall> Phazeman: use for what? :)
<Phazeman> mornfall: system monitor
<Phazeman> cpu/mem/etc...
<mornfall> Phazeman: top ;-)
<fujisan> nvm got it
* mornfall is a bit old-school
<Phazeman> mornfall: lol i want it to be on desktop all the time and i really don't like top to be there :)
<Phazeman> mornfall: i use top also... but i want my desktop to be pretty
<mornfall> i only monitor system if i need to, for some reason... those fancy monitors produce more load than whole mail system ;-)
<Phazeman> i hear ya :) but i still used to it to be there
<mornfall> at some point, i'll possibly get something... but it ain't gonna SK :-)
<Phazeman> i was using gkrellm ALWAYS... but kinda tired of it now
<Phazeman> want something different
<apokryphos> Phazeman: cynapses is the old classic
<Phazeman> apokryphos: i've just seen it
<Phazeman> but i dunno
<fujisan> I dont hear sounds in kde who can i enable it?
<raphink> Phazeman: ksim
<mornfall> Phazeman: http://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/ =)
<apokryphos> Phazeman: there's other good ones; that spring to mind: aero-g, bakkake (or something like that), ubermon
<Phazeman> ahh... yes... aero-g
<apokryphos> SuperMonitor isn't bad
<Phazeman> thats what i was looking !
<raphink> http://ksim.sourceforge.net/
<Phazeman> mornfall: LOL
<fujisan> hey why doesnt ubuntu recognise my burner?
<fujisan> wth :(((
<burepe> Question: Any time I try to delete a file with the gui I get "Creating folders is not supported with protocal trash" How do I delete files without using the command line?
<burepe> Did you mount the burner?
<fujisan> nope
<fujisan> mount the burner wth?
<fujisan> lmao
<raphink> fujisan: what do you have in your /etc/fstab?
<fujisan> i haveno idea
<fujisan> ;/
* mornfall syncs up kde and starts building
<raphink> fujisan: run `more /etc/fstab' in a console and PM me the result
<fujisan> how do i do that..?
<burepe> I am no pro, but you gotta find wich device represnents the burner in /dev. Then you make a folder in /media to mount it to. The
<raphink> how do you do what? use the console or PM ?
<fujisan> use the console
<fujisan> of course
<burepe> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<fujisan> i just started with ubuntu
<burepe> that is the command fujisan
<fujisan> i dont understand how to execute that command
<raphink> fujisan: in the K menu -> System -> Konsole
<raphink> to open a console
<burepe> copy and paste to the command line
<fujisan> found it
<raphink> ok
<raphink> then
<raphink> more /etc/fstab
<burepe> that command will work too
<raphink> and paste the result in pastebin : http://ksim.sourceforge.net/
<raphink> burepe: that command it dangerous for a newbie 
<raphink> and we don't know if it's necessary to edit the file
<burepe> true
<raphink> let's just read it first
<burepe> I am a newbie
<burepe> so..
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> so I prefer fujisan to  run `more' than 'nano -w' to check the issue
<burepe> Actually I just mounted a harddrive in fstab, what should I put under options
<raphink> btw, mounting the burner won't change anything
<raphink> what kind of HD is it?
<burepe> what do you mean?
<raphink> IDE, USB, etc... internet, external ?
<raphink> internal
<raphink> sorry
<burepe> 120 ide
<raphink> ok
<burepe> i think
<burepe> that fat chord
<raphink> what is the line you've put so far?
<burepe> internal
<Phazeman> hmmmmm... odd.... no gkrellm themes deb..... how can it be ?
<Phazeman> there is rpm for it for sure... why not deb ?
<raphink> you can install gkrellm manually
<raphink> it's easy
<burepe> $/dev/hdb1 /media/120baby 
<raphink> ok
<Phazeman> raphink: its installed... now i look for the themes
<raphink> do you want users to be able to mount it?
<burepe> yah
<raphink> or should it only be mounted by root?
<raphink> like at boot
<raphink> Phazeman: you can find themes on the gkrellm website
<burepe> root is driving me crazy, I can't delete files from the hard drive with the gui
<raphink> burepe: do you want your partition to be mounted at boot?
<mornfall> just get ksim :)[
<burepe> yah
<mornfall> :) even
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well thenI think the best thing to use is
<LostFan84> What is the different between Kubuntu and Ubuntu and what's recommended?
<raphink>  /dev/hdb1 /media/120baby defaults 0 2
<mornfall> 120baby?
<raphink> LostFan84: kubuntu uses KDE as default window manager
<burepe> kubuntu is slick ubuntu is quick
<raphink> and ubuntu uses gnome
<mornfall> raphink: kde ain't no stinkin' window manager
<raphink> mornfall: agreed on ksim
<mornfall> *hides*
<raphink> sorry mornfall ?
<raphink> I use KDE ...
<burepe> 120baby is the file that I mounted it to
<mornfall> right, and it's not a WM
<LostFan84> raphink: You mean GUI?
<mornfall> kde is a bit to the desktop side :)
<raphink> yes mornfall 
<logikal> KDE is for people who like to use buttons
<mornfall> well... you could think of it as a very heavy window manager ;-)
<LostFan84> Ok one more question....so I understand there are all these different Linuz distros...How come everyone I've tried looks the same?
<LostFan84> Linux*
<logikal> KDE and Gnome may look the same
<raphink> they *look* the same
<raphink> because they use the same programs
<raphink> but they don't *feel* the same
<raphink> like the administration and stability can be very differnet
<mornfall> because they use the same programs? :-)
<LostFan84> Hmm...
<raphink> they mightnot the recognize the hardware as well, or the same way
<burepe> I say get both if you can and experiment. If you install kubuntu then do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or vice versa
<apokryphos> amaroK 1.3.5 packages for anyone who wants them: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<raphink> and thus might not be used for the same purpose
<burepe> then you have both 
<LostFan84> I have the Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy...and I''ve been getting used to it: commands, functions
<LostFan84> Just wondering what the differences were is all.
<LostFan84> I got my partitions to auto-mount last week...that was a milestone for me :)
* mornfall starts kde compile, uh oh
<LostFan84> How do I upgrade the KDE package?
<LostFan84> I have Universe and Multiverse
<burepe> raphink: do you know how I can delete files from that hard drive with the gui? I get "Creating folders is not supported with protocal trash" all the time.
<raphink> o_O
<burepe> yeah huh
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> burepe: just saw there's something missing in your line in /etc/fstab
<raphink> you have /dev/hdb1 /media/120baby defaults 0 2 , right?
<burepe> really
<burepe> heah
<burepe> yah
<raphink> you miss the partition type
<raphink> what kind of partition is it?
<raphink> ext2, ext
<burepe> fat32
<burepe> thanks 
<raphink> ext3, fat32
<raphink> ok
<burepe> thanks
<raphink> well you haev to put that after the mount point
<raphink> so 
<burepe> I did auto
<raphink>  /dev/hdb1 /media/120baby fat32 defaults 0 2
<raphink> oh ok
<burepe> cool
<raphink> then 
<raphink> sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<burepe> i already mounted it should I do it again?
<raphink> then
<burepe> I mounted it before I edited it
<raphink> sudo umount /dev/hdb1 && sudo mount /dev/hdb1
<burepe> umount?
<burepe> k
<burepe> How do I change a folders permissions and all the files in it?
<raphink> chmod
<raphink> if you want it to be recursive, then chmod -R
<burepe> ok
<raphink> if you want to change the owner and the owner group
<raphink> then use chown
<raphink> see 
<raphink> man chmod
<raphink> and man chown
<raphink> ;)
<burepe> what do i put if I want anyone to be able to delete and write? chmod -R /folder 777?
<richard_> any ideas how to run 2 different instances of x on different virtual terminals?
<darxburn> hyy
<raphink> hmm yes I think so burepe 
<raphink> :)
<burepe> cool
<raphink> richard_: if you're using KDE, you can just go to the K menu and choose Change user -> Open new session
<raphink> or start new session
<raphink> don't remember who it's written ;)
<raphink> otherwise, in a terminal :
<raphink> X :1 -query localhost &
<raphink> to start X on vt8
<raphink> with a login screen
<richard_> ok, but i wanted to run xdm with a single app
<raphink> sorry gtg
<raphink> bye
<spongebob> hi evryone : do you know where i can find a step by step for stupid newbie tutorial to install firefox on my kubuntu ?
<Fuji-san> lol
<apokryphos> spongebob: breezy?
<Phazeman> hmm... my amarok says it can't play mp3 files coz of the engine... and i can see GStreamer is the only one there.... what is it about ?
<Fuji-san> lol
<apokryphos> Phazeman: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Phazeman> spongebob: run adept and install it from there
<apokryphos> Phazeman: also, you may want to use other engines. Install amarok-engines package
<Phazeman> apokryphos: thanks going to try
<apokryphos> Phazeman: also get akode-mpeg (it's on the Kubuntu.org FAQ)
<nitroxide> hi
<nitroxide> i am searching how to upgrade my kubuntu from hoary to breezy 
<nitroxide> somebody could help me ?
<apokryphos> !tell nitroxide about breezyupgrade
<nitroxide> thx apokryphos 
<Fuji-san> apokryphos: How do i download cedega..?
<aftertaf> Fuji-san:  its $$$ware;)
<apokryphos> Fuji-san: /msg ubotu cedega
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell nitroxide about upgrade2breezy
<Fuji-san> ty apokryphos 
<Fuji-san>  /msg ubotu cedega
<Fuji-san>  /msg ubotu cedega
<Tm_T> :(
<apokryphos> erm, remove the gap you have
<TobyK> where does kde store it's printer list (on the dard drive)?
<Phazeman> hmm.... almost done with configs.... all that left - xkb config
<Phazeman> anyone here uses more then 1 keyboard layout with XKB ?
<Phazeman> mine screams that it can't load keyboard description
<Phazeman> any ideas ?
<pili> nasss
<pili> hi0
<burepe> Can someone explain  the  "mode" permissions in chmod? I don't get it.
<Blissex> burepe: do a web search for something like "unix file permissions tutorial OR introduction", there are several online discussions
<TobyK> burepe: chmod uag+rwx reads u=user,a=all,g=group,+ means add, r = read, w = write, x = execute
<TobyK> so to remove read permission from all, do chmod a-r *
<burepe> thanks
<Calilasseia> Hello eveyone ...
<Calilasseia> I've just visited the Kubuntu site and discovered that Breezy is now an offical release ... is there an easy upgrade from Hoary Hedgehog or do I have to reinstall from scratch?
<jjesse> Calilasseia: you can change your /etc/apt/sources.list by replacing anything w/ "hoary" in it to "breezy"
<TobyK> i might be wrong here, but a search and replace of "hoary" with "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list followed by apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade should do the trick
<Calilasseia> Hang on taking notes ...
<spongebob> hey phazeman you're still here ?
<Calilasseia> OK, took notes ...
<jjesse> Calilasseia: from the run command do a kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.iist
<Calilasseia> This will upgrade the kernel as well ...
<Calilasseia> Argh forgot the "?"
<Phazeman> spongebob: yes
<jjesse> Calilasseia: it will upgrade everything that has changed in breezy
<Calilasseia> Oh good ... but it would still be a good idea to download the full install CD image just in case?
<TobyK> kdesu... so that's how u run kate as root? sudo kate always crashed
<Phazeman> spongebob: i've got my issue solved... did you want to ask anything ?
<spongebob> yes
<spongebob> you know about firefox
<spongebob> i does not appear in adept
<Phazeman> spongebob: yes
<TobyK> if you've got the install cd, then just change the initial line at the top to: 
<jjesse> TobyK: yeah kdesu
<Phazeman> spongebob: means you have to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe
<spongebob> i tried "fetch update" and "full upgrade"
<TobyK> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main
<TobyK> restricted
<TobyK> soory that should be on one line
<spongebob> .......
<Calilasseia> In my experience with hoary, you have to obtain Firefox the hard way ...
<Phazeman> spongebob: just edit that file with sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line where it says universe
<spongebob> ok thanks
<Calilasseia> Plus there are issues with Flash plugins in hoary ... yet to find out if they've been resolved in breezy ...
<Calilasseia> I obtained the official Macromedia Flash plugin for Linux from the official location and it works ... how shall I put this ... when it feels like working ...
<Calilasseia> Sometimes sound appears but no video, sometimes video without sound, and it hates Flash based chat applets ...
<Calilasseia> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the Flash plugin to no avail ...
<Calilasseia> Which is a shame because everything else works superbly ...
<Calilasseia> Anyone else here have problems with Flash plugins?
<Calilasseia> And, more to the point, anyone solved them? :)
<Phazeman> Calilasseia: i'm installing it right now
<Phazeman> lets see
<jjesse> Calilasseia: i wonder if the upgrade to breezy would help solve your issues
<Calilasseia> You on hoary or breezy Phazeman? I think this might make a difference ... although only might ...
<spongebob> Phazeman you're my heroe :)
<Phazeman> Calilasseia: i'm on breezy
<Phazeman> spongebob: ;-)
<Calilasseia> Jesse, I intend tupgrading sometime, but right now it's a bit inconvenient ... 
<strike4ce> anyone have any experience using ati drivers?
<Calilasseia> Strike, I have an ATI Radeon 7000 card ...
<Calilasseia> When I installed Kubuntu's hoary release, it never asked for drivers ... it just found my card and said "oh yes, i understand this" and my graphics have been flawless from day one ...
<strike4ce> I have a Dell laptop with an ati mobility radeon 9600 pro turbo 128mb card
<Calilasseia> If you have a later card (including one of the high spec gaming cards) then your mileage may differ considerably ...
<strike4ce> I want 3d and at least 1300-1400 fps
<Calilasseia> Oh, 9600 pro turbo .... hmm ... 
<Phazeman> Calilasseia: it works just fine here
<strike4ce> Calilasseia: that what I have
<eriksti> hey .. anyone know of a good tool to generate UML from c++ code?
<Calilasseia> Phazeman, do you visit any sites that use the 123 Flash chat applet?
<Phazeman> nop... but i've opened a webpage that contains the flash 
<Phazeman> and it worked just fine
<Calilasseia> Only if you do, it would be nice to know if your installed plugin works ... only mine renders all the text invisible ...
<strike4ce> mine is terrible
<Phazeman> Calilasseia: gimme and example ?
<Calilasseia> Hang on, I'll see if I can find one ...
<strike4ce> How do I get xfree86?
<strike4ce> anyone know how I can make my default browser firefox?
<Calilasseia> xfree86? Shouldn't that be part of your install from the word go?
<Phazeman> my screeny http://phazeman.dyndns.org/kubuntu_25_10_2005_1.jpg ;-)
<strike4ce> Calilasseia: when the mesa drivers install its missing
<Calilasseia> Hmm, interesting ...
<aftertaf> Calilasseia:  its xorg, not xfree
<Calilasseia> Hmm ...
<Calilasseia> Meanwhile I'm still trying to find a chat room that uses 123 other than my usual one (which is probably a NSFW one) ...
<strike4ce> aftertaf: yes but when I type in fglrxinfo it states im missing xfree86
<wie> could somebody tell me how i can load the standard kde profile into konqueror 
<Calilasseia> Phazeman, 123 flash chat demo room is here ... http://www.123flashchat.com/demo.html
<Calilasseia> When the Flash chat applet comes up, tick the "guest" box, make up a username, and log in ...
<Calilasseia> If your Flash plugin works with it let me know ...
<Calilasseia> Only mine dies a death ,,,
<strike4ce>  How do I make firefox my default browser?
<wie> your default browser 
<wie> strike4ce, i dont think that matters on linu
<Calilasseia> I'm going to have to take my leave ... boring chores that need attiending to (sigh) ...
<Calilasseia> Thanks for the upgrade tips everyone ...
<Calilasseia> Bye ...
<wie> but strike4ce if you want to handle all html to firefox just right click on a html document and then say open with firefox and say remember 
<wie> strike4ce, and then every html document will be handled by firefox 
<Phazeman> sorry had to go to the kids...
<wie> but does anybody know how i can remove the universal sidebar from my desktop 
<amackay> Hi people. When i try and open some apps such as amsn or totem it just thinks about  it for a bit and then doesn't bother. Any ideas why?
<jeh_work> maybe they aren't worth launching?
<jeh_work> sorry...
<strike4ce> wie thats not the best way
<amackay> jeh_work, I guessed that much, but is there any way of diagnosing why 
<borisyeltsin> so I've got a source deb that I'm trying to build and I have libmp4v2 and libmp4v2-dev installed, and yet it still won't build with support for mp4v2. how do I point the configure script to the mp4v2 stuff?
<jeh_work> amackay: no idea. i've seen the same om thic fedora machine. happens with firefox at least
<amackay> jeh_work,  interesting. Its a bit of a pain as its happining to about half my apps. Not good
<jeh_work> amackay: ugh, that must be annoying
<amackay> jeh_work, just one of those things i guess
<jeh_work> amackay: any obvious errors in ~/.xesssion-errors?
<strike4ce> anyone know how to set the firefox browser as default?
<strike4ce> !browser
<ubotu> strike4ce: I don't know, could you explain it?
<strike4ce> !browser default
<ubotu> strike4ce: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<amackay> jeh_work, it appears not. I'll just have a fiddle. Thanks anyway
<strike4ce> How do I make firefox my default browser?
<strike4ce> anyone know?
<Blissex> strike4ce: no, probably no one knows...
<jeh_work> strike4ce: see Control center -> Component Chooser -> Web Browser
<Blissex> strike4ce: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask more specific questions.
<strike4ce> Blissex: I did it the other day just cant remember?
<jeh_work> the names may differ a bit on kubuntu...
<Blissex> strike4ce: the problem is that every little ''environment'' has a _different_ setting for ''default browser'', there is no central setting for that.
<Blissex> strike4ce: so <jeh_work>'s suggestion is good for KDE, but non KDE apps will require anoher setting and so on.
<jeh_work> kde apps should honor the setting in control center...
<jeh_work> and some apps may just have it hardcoded in, some use the BROWSER env var etc
<Blissex> strike4ce: so GNOME apps will have a different settings, apps that obey MIME another one, and so on.
<strike4ce> i understand that
<strike4ce> this shit is frustrating
<strike4ce> No one knows what to do
<jeh_work> strike4ce: well, try what people have been suggesting here and in #kde
<jeh_work> strike4ce: works for kde at least, and if you run kubuntu that should be your primary environment
<jeh_work> ooo, a new version of the ipodslave! sexy stuff, need to fire up my compiler when i get home
<strike4ce> jeh_work: no go doesnt work
<jeh_work> strike4ce: in what app doesn't it work?
<strike4ce> kde
<strike4ce> kde componets
<jeh_work> should work, if it doesn't work in some particular application it's a bug
<jeh_work> but now i'm off
<amiel> KDE on Ubuntu is sensational!
<morrow> jeh_work: is it in the rep?
<Phazeman> amiel: it's not sensetional.. it just works as it designed to work... ;-)
<amiel> No sorry.... Its sensational :P
<seezer> hi
<richard> anyone know how to install amarok 1.3.4 with taglib 1.4 installed at /usr/loacl/taglib
<richard> ??
<richard> can't find the configure switch
<enricov> hi to all
<strike4ce>  To change the default browser through the GUI:
<strike4ce> Kmenu > System Settings > User Account (Under the heading "Personal") > Default Applications (on the left side menu).
<strike4ce> 
<morrow> dpkg-deb: building package `ipodslave-dev' in `../ipodslave-dev_20051024-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<morrow> finaly...
<Tm_T> strike4ce: what about it?
<Tm_T> richard: why not install 1.3.5
<strike4ce> Tm_T: thats how you change your browser
<strike4ce> How can I install the latest drivers for my ati card?
<Tm_T> strike4ce: I know, I just wonder why you just told it here
<strike4ce> people were asking earlier
<Tm_T> ah
<strike4ce> I had to find it myself this stuff is frustrating if you've been a liifetime windows user
<morrow> ahhh the new ipodslave works 
<strike4ce> I need help with my ati card
<strike4ce> can I install 3d thru adept?
<strike4ce> can anyone help me?
<Phazeman> strike4ce: the nvidia driver i'm using right at this second were installed through adept
<Phazeman> but i've never used an ATI card in my live
<Phazeman> life*
<strike4ce> ok jus sec
<strike4ce> Phazeman: would it be xorg-fglrx-dev?
<Phazeman> strike4ce: as i told you - i don't have a clue how the ATI driver package named
<Phazeman> did you try searching for ati in there ?
<Phazeman> just "ati"
<Mars^> Hi
<enricov> hi to all
<Mars^> I have a little problem with Breezy (like with Hoary) I cant switch on admin mode in loging manager.
<Mars^> Do you know solution?
<enricov> someone know asterisc system ?
<Phazeman> strike4ce: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Phazeman> thats what you need
<paymyBill> hi
<paymyBill> which player do u use for wmv file?
<paymyBill> rm
<icewt> if i make a link to application on the desktop, the default for it is that "blue wheel". where can i find that wheel-icon?
<icewt> err.. "...the default _icon_ for that is..."
<Kamping_Kaiser> whooo
<icewt> ah, found it
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper is open!!!
<Tm_T> ok?
* Kamping_Kaiser will dist-upgrade tomorrow, so i dont have to start up the proxy server again
<Tm_T> ehm?
<icewt> so now we can start breaking our systems?-)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: uh, I bet you can whole lotta out from next release tomorrow ;)
<Tm_T> +get
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> its open!!!!
* Kamping_Kaiser IS ALL EXICITED :d
<Tm_T> YAY!
<Tm_T> its open, it's empty, it must be sooo good
<Tm_T> muy bien
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: thers a whole heap of xorg stuff 
<Tm_T> :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> im on the changes mailing list, which is how i found out ;)
<Tm_T> 7.0?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not yet
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> then it's worthless ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<roman-stefan> does anyone use optical digital output on their linux boxes?
<kudude> any vmware guru here?
<nikkia> kudude: i use it, dunno if you'd say i was a guru or not
<kudude> nikki: heheh! oh well maybe you can help..
<kudude> nikkia: are you on linux host?
<nikkia> of course
<kudude> nikkia: heheh!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nikkia
<kudude> nikkia: did you use Bridge or NAT?
<nikkia> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<nikkia> kudude: i switch between the two, depending on what i need to do
<nikkia> (VPN to work won't work over NAT)
<kudude> are you on an internal LAN or you are direct to the internet?
<nikkia> internal lan
<kudude> nikkia: did you use static configuration or DHCP for your eth0?
<nikkia> static here, dhcp on my workstation at work
<kudude> well.. here's my prob.
<kudude> i installed vmware
<kudude> when I run the config I answer the default to all the questions.
<kudude> when come time to run vmware.. it doesn't run, and I can't use my browser..
<vonHalenbach> I have Kubuntu 5.10 RC. The Knewsreader isnt working.
<kudude> any ideas to what's causing it.. I am kernel 2.6.12... any tips when configuring on linux? security etc...
<nikkia> kudude: a fair idea, its 5.0 isn't it ?
<kudude> yes.
<nikkia> 5.0's kernel modules don't work with recent kernels
<nikkia> they cause a kernel panic in the networking stack
<nikkia> well, a kernel oops, the rest of the kernel goes on, but networking dies until you reboot
<nikkia> upgrade to 5.5rc and it'll be ok
* nikkia rolls her eyes at her company's 'high security'
<nikkia> about 2 weeks ago, when i was discussing this project with my boss, i joked 'its probably fucking rot13'
<nikkia> guess what
<kudude> nikkia: that's exactly what's happening to me.. So how come they have no documentation on their web stating that.
<kudude> they totally suck..
<nikkia> kudude: i don't think they know about it, as i said, its fixed in 5.5rc, which is what i use
<kudude> nikkia: how stable is 5.5rc?
<nikkia> kudude: stable enough, i've been using it for a couple of weeks, running VC++.NET and various other apps, seems fine
<kudude> nikkia: ok gonna download 5.5rc then.. thanks for the info.
<kudude> will let you know if it worked for me..
<nikkia> kudude: tbh, i can't see them putting much effort into fixing 5.0 anyway, since 5.5 is a free upgrade for 5.x users
<nikkia> 5.5 is probably the right place for such a fix
<kudude> hey one quick question.. for 5.5rc. is it a clean install or is it an upgrade...if I uninstall can I re-attach my pre-configured machines?
<nikkia> kudude: oh, and even tho its a rc, it says 'unlimited' for the time limit on the build
<nikkia> kudude: either will work
<nikkia> kudude: at work i did an upgrade, at home i did a clean install and just used my serial # from 5.0
<kudude> nikkia: ok man.. latas..will  you be on for another 1/2 hour or so?
<nikkia> kudude: as for the VMs, i imagine they're forward compat, but probably not backwards
<nikkia> erm, swap those around :)
<nikkia> backwards compat, but not forward compat
<nikkia> ie, once 5.5 has touched a VM, 5.0 is probably SOL on it
<kudude> nikkia: what's funny is that my installation at home works quite.. fine.. same kernel, same distro..
<kudude> only that I am using a DHCP at home and not on a LAN..
<nikkia> kudude: yeah, its weird, its probably some other 'feature' in the network stack that clashes
<kudude> but anyways I will check out 5.5rc..
<nikkia> for me, it crashes in both after 2.6.9
<roman-stefan> wow, r u guys employed it IT ?????
<nikkia> actually, it might have worked on .11, not sure
<nikkia> roman-stefan: i'm a games developer
<roman-stefan> cool
<kudude> nikkia: should I risk the 5.5rc then..? I mean, when is 5.5 scheduled to be released?
<nikkia> yeah, soon
<vonHalenbach> I have Kubuntu 5.10 RC. The Knewsreader isnt working.
<nikkia> kudude: when 5.5 final is released, you'll be able to move from rc to final i'm sure
<StR> Hi all
<StR> anyone having problems with atp-get update?
<roman-stefan> so this chan is like cram packed with all the ppls who make open source software and stuff??? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: only a few are makers, many are users
<Kamping_Kaiser> and some come with questions :)
<roman-stefan> IM A USER lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> str, you may have a temporary problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> it often happens
<vonHalenbach> Im USER too.
<StR> Kamping_Kaiser: hmm... ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> str, which server?
<StR> Err http://gt.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<StR> Kamping_Kaiser: that pne
<StR> one
<roman-stefan> nikkia: you don't by chance develop games for linux??
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent heard of issues with it before, but it does happeen to other mirrors
<nikkia> roman-stefan: i have, but i don't develop games that are for 'computers' per se
<Kamping_Kaiser> give it 30 min and try again
<roman-stefan> nikkia:  ah i c
<StR> Kamping_Kaiser: already, something like 4 hours
<nikkia> roman-stefan: i work on gambling terminal stuff
<nikkia> roman-stefan: some of the terminals run linux, most run windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> str then they must not update every 10 min like the master server does.
<Kamping_Kaiser> str. you can try another mirror :|
<nikkia> some have uber leet rot13 encryption :P
<StR> Kamping_Kaiser: ok... i will try tomorow
<StR> Kamping_Kaiser: thanks
<roman-stefan> nikkia: i kno very little about all this, how i got this linux thing running, or what is involved in game development, but r u graphics/art or programing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> str. ok. good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi _sara, back again ;)
<_sara> yeap
<seezer> hi Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi seezer :)
<_sara> hi everyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) hi _sara :D
<nikkia> roman-stefan: programming
* nikkia starts to see why Kamping_Kaiser always says hello now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can pretend i have friends ;)
<dipnlik> hahahahaha
<roman-stefan> nikkia: great! i want to get a better understanding of how linux werks (and operating sytems in general) know n e a good reference (net or book) thats a good intro?
<kudude> nikkia: do you use DualHead configuration?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: i was more commenting on the fact that you always say hello to me, and seemingly to sara too.... :P
<nikkia> roman-stefan: not really, i just dove in and started using it :)
<nikkia> kudude: not regularly
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia, oh, lol. i say hi to ppl i recognise and have spoken to enough to 'know'
<nikkia> kudude: i have a 23" lcd sat by my main monitor, but its mostly used for my consoles :P
<_sara> anyone knowsa kde alternative to streamtuner?
<kudude> nikkia: I have two 19" LCDs.. and man, it's so much trouble to get fglrx to work do DualHead on an ATI Radeon 9600
<nikkia> kudude: i wouldn't use ATI cards if i was paid to do so :P
<kudude> only method works so far for me is BigDesktop.. which is not that bad. but I like the way it's done in windows.. very nice.
* sproingie tries typing "any" and "n e" and it always takes him longer to type the second
<kudude> i tried so many different xorg.conf files..
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi sproingie
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<sproingie> guten tag mein Kaiser
<kudude> nikkia: :) heheh! so most people have said.
* Kamping_Kaiser greets sproingie
<kudude> nikkia: does vmware support dual-screens?
<nikkia> kudude: i don't think so
<roman-stefan> are ati bad for linux support?
<sproingie> roman-stefan: oh my yes
<roman-stefan> :'(
<roman-stefan> spewin
<Kamping_Kaiser> very :|
<sproingie> roman-stefan: their driver has gotten more stable, but it still performs lousy for games, and if you're on a laptop, it's still painful to configure
<roman-stefan> nvidia better?
<kudude> nikkia: which card do you recommend? NVidia?
<sproingie> and if you run any OS other than linux, forget it.  nvidia has bsd drivers too
<sproingie> i would definitely recommend an nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
* sproingie got an ati because it was cheap
<roman-stefan> but they're part of the axis of evil
<sproingie> unfortunately they cheaped out on the damn FAN, so it overheats like crazy too
<sproingie> that's not ATI's fault, just the OEM for this card
<roman-stefan> aren't nvidia cards ordinary when it comes to openGL?
<kudude> heheh! I guess you get what you pay for.
<nikkia> roman-stefan: no
<sproingie> roman-stefan: no, they have better support
<kudude> life sucks though.. when you want good things you have to pay sometimes twice as much.
<nikkia> roman-stefan: nvidia's GL support is very good
<sproingie> which is IRONIC, since ATI cards are based on the firegl core, which once had the BEST OGL support
<nikkia> the only time i've ever been annoyed by nvidia's GL is on GeForce4MX's where there are a few 'wtf did they do that?' issues
<nikkia> sproingie: once, as in about 6 years ago :P
<roman-stefan> damn it i got my 9600 thinking nvidia were going down the Microsoft Direct3D shitty path
<nikkia> sproingie: ATI's GL drivers have always been hopelessly register-limited on x86 too, if you compare GL performance on an x86 machine with ATI GL performance on a PPC, its night and day
<sproingie> nvidia still takes a lot of liberties whereas when ati does GL they tendto do it right
<nikkia> sproingie: erm, liberties like being first to support 2.0 ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. all i want from nvidia now is support for smp kernels :|
<sproingie> nikkia: i suspect they just didn't vectorize their code properly.  SSE2 is just as performant when it comes to ogl ops
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: it doesn't work? it did on my P2-333*2 +  GeForce 2 that ran linux...
<sproingie> nikkia: and SSE2 is most certainly not register-starved
* roman-stefan want his voodoo2 back from 1999
<roman-stefan> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia, its not working on my p4 HT
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: my PC at work is a HT'ed P4, with a FX5200, it works ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> maybe i suck at using linux then :|
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: and yes, i'm using the -smp kernel package (regular debian tho)
<sproingie> liberties like supporting stuff very half-assed and imprecise.  which is fine when it comes to games, not so good when you're doing CAD/CAM
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia :'(
<roman-stefan> so who has an ati card?
<sproingie> it's more a company culture thing -- firegl's were aimed at the CAD/CAM market before getting borged into ATI
<amarock> often i land up in console mode for no apparent reason...then i reboot...then i get into kde....and this ONLY happens when it tells me that hda6 was not cleanly mounted...also i cant go to google or ubuntuforums at times....help!
<nikkia> roman-stefan: i *have* one, don't use it :P
<amarock> are u guys having any new probs with kubutnu breezy?
<amarock> often i land up in console mode for no apparent reason...then i reboot...then i get into kde....and this ONLY happens when it tells me that hda6 was not cleanly mounted...also i cant go to google or ubuntuforums at times....help!
<roman-stefan> do you know how to make it werk ? ;)
<roman-stefan> *please
<roman-stefan> haha
<strike4ce> How do I install java?
<nikkia> roman-stefan: no, it requires lots of luck and black magic, i spent about 4 months trying to get everything to work, never did
<roman-stefan> yay
<roman-stefan> thanx for the tip but
<sproingie> at least the fglrx driver supports vertex and fragment shaders in OGL, which makes up for a lot
<nikkia> (it would do weird things, like i'd get 3d acceleration working, but then alsa would fail to load !?!)
<amarock> !xincludes
<ubotu> well, xincludes is for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
* sproingie only ever uses 3d whenever he gets the urge to play with blender anyway.  which is not often
<nikkia> sproingie: its kind of an essential feature when you're programming stuff that uses OpenGL for a living :P
<roman-stefan> ati website had something about driver support for 9500 and later coming soon
<sproingie> nikkia: i imagine so.  for me it's one of those things i want to teach myself in my Copious Free Time
<seezer> sproingie: sounds like sun built 'looking glass' for you :)
<strike4ce> How do I install java?
<kudude> roman-stefan: even the driver on ati doesn't work properly..
<nikkia> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<sproingie> seezer: some of the features in LG look nifty.  on the whole it's a gimmick tho
<roman-stefan> r u on radeon kudude ?
<seezer> sproingie: true true :)
<amarock> no one to help:(
<kudude> roman-stefan: yup. 9600
* sproingie gotta go actually
<Kamping_Kaiser> amarock: im not realy sure of you rquestion
<Kamping_Kaiser> late rthen sproingie mate :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> *later then
* sproingie has a 9800 ez.  works pretty much out of the box on ubuntu once you install restricted-modules and switch the driver to fglrx
<roman-stefan> kudude: same !! do you have 3d stuff werking?
<sproingie> this is of course not everyone's story.  i got lucky.
<amarock> often i land up in console mode for no apparent reason...then i reboot...then i get into kde....and this ONLY happens when it tells me that hda6 was not cleanly mounted...also i cant go to google or ubuntuforums at times....help!
<kudude> roman-stefan: I am not sure.. I don't recall configuring 3d.. i'm only concerned about DualHead.
<roman-stefan> ah
<roman-stefan> kudude: i can't even run a screensaver with more than 15 fps pretty much
<Kamping_Kaiser> amarock: your hda6 is probalby the / partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> so if you hard reboot it would not have been cleanly unmounted
<amarock> Kamping_Kaiser: no its not! its simply a storage partition...../ one is hdb1, home hdb2
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. amarock, could you be crashing becaue of something you try and use on the storage partition?
* roman-stefan hasn't chatted in irc for ages and is dying to know where ppl are from, as it is past most ppls bedtimes in his timezone
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: what time is that?
<roman-stefan> 2am
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. so where do you live/ AU?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, qld
<roman-stefan> in queensland
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate :) im in SA
<roman-stefan> kool
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1.21 :)
<roman-stefan> im from adelaide
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a small world
<Kamping_Kaiser> im in the hills
<roman-stefan> yeah!
<roman-stefan> nice
<roman-stefan> u werk in the hills?
<Kamping_Kaiser> and im on irc drinking giving advice to ppl in the channel for a distro i dont use ;)
<roman-stefan> hahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> i live up here, i dont work (paid) yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> im a volenteer only
<Kamping_Kaiser> where in qld are you?
<roman-stefan> a kay
<roman-stefan> oakey, near toowoomba
<roman-stefan> where did u go to school ?
<kudude> roman-stefan: I guess I don't wanna have to force my boss to buy an NVidia.. i'll just stick with the crap I have until they come up with better support in 2.7 kernels.. etc..
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i know where it is during the day, at this time of day its a bit not in my mind ;)
<roman-stefan> a couple of hours west of brisvegas
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: untill year 6 Hobart (just outside of actualy) in Tas, then from year 6 -> 12 in the hills here
<Kamping_Kaiser> Mt barker
<roman-stefan> ah k
<Kamping_Kaiser> *  here in Mt B
<Kamping_Kaiser> finished school alst year
<Kamping_Kaiser> *last
<roman-stefan> kudude: when is 2.7 due?
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: when 2.6 works ;)
<roman-stefan> hehe
<roman-stefan> so what about other ppls ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikki is a pom. not sure about most others
<vonHalenbach> I have Kubuntu 5.10 RC. The Knewsreader isnt working.
<kudude> roman-stefan: don't know dude.. just talking sh*t.. ;)
<roman-stefan> fancy some fish and chips gov??
<roman-stefan> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> ati's driver is getting better
<Kamping_Kaiser> but its still shit
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: wait a min..i have a knoppix persistent home dir on hda6....and the config file....could that be a problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc. it could be, but i would be suprised. is it ext3 or ext2?
<dragonkh> hi
<robin_2> Hi, is there a way to run wine on amd64 ?
<robin_2> version of breezy
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: hda6 is ext2 i think...how does it matter?
<dragonkh> when i compile a theme for kde - it says im missing kde headers - how to I find them ?
<kudude> nikkia: hey I have one for you. I have an NTFS partition.. 250GB. don't wanna convert it to FAT32.. can vmware 5.5 work with it through linux host?
<amaroc> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. what to do?
<robin_2> dragonkh: apt-get install kde-devel
<Kamping_Kaiser> robin_2: i expect only with dark magic
<nikkia> kudude: in theory, yes
<robin_2> Kamping_Kaiser: give me the magic :)
<nikkia> kudude: i've never dared try its direct HDD access stuff tho
<kudude> nikkia: what you mean buy in theory.. gimi sometin real man..
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc, because ext2 would get errors (worse then ext3 does) if not unmounted right
<Kamping_Kaiser> robin_2: i cant, or i would have ;)
<robin_2> Kamping_Kaiser: :) ok
<family> ugh.. konversation is ugly
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs. 'nature calls' (i have drunk to much)
<nikkia> kudude: what i mean, is that you can define a physical HD/partition to be present to the VM as a drive/partition, i've never dared try it, so i have no idea if it works or not
<kudude> nikkia: so is it better then to convert my ntfs drive to FAT32? sometimes I do dual-boot to windowsXP.. i haven't completely thrown away my XP Boot yet.
<dragonkh> robin_2 - i get an error saying libasound2 1.0.9-2 is needed but 1.0.9.93 will be installed
<robin_2> dragonkh: apt-get install -f
<robin_2> dragonkh: try that..
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: so what should i do? format hda6 to reiserfs....will that fix it? but i never had this prob with any other distro
<dragonkh> robin_2 doesnt help :(
<dragonkh> robin_2 - do I have a library incomp problem ?
<robin_2> dragonkh: so it seems..
<robin_2> dragonkh: strange
<robin_2> dragonkh: you did install something from other source ?
<dragonkh> robin_2 - hmm I u/g from hoary to breezy 
<dragonkh> robin_2 - do i need to uninstall and re-install the libs ?
<robin_2> dragonkh: sry, I can't help you.
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: u there?? :(
<kudude> nikkia: I'm having trouble installing this 5.5 thing.
<kudude> i'm in the vmware-distrib directory.
<Zeksers> hi, i'm doing some things to my friends pc via shh (i'm never used ubuntu or kubuntu before) and run into some problems
<Zeksers> http://rafb.net/paste/results/MhnPiM97.html
<Zeksers> can anybody help me? ;)
<kudude> ./vmware-install.pl
<Zeksers> i just need to find out how to get those dependencies upgraded
<kudude> bash: ./vmware-install.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<_xuniL> you need to be root
<kudude> nikkia: it's ok.. i moved it to /root/bin/vmware/ and it worked..I noticed it was a permission thingi.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sory, missed anything in the last 15 min :\
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: so what should i do? format hda6 to reiserfs....will that fix it? but i never had this prob with any other distro
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc: do you need to read the partition? try mounting it read only - or have i missed the point?
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: others are also having this prob....see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=441850
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: really...kubuntu breezy IS very buggy....im really not too happy with breezy...thinking of going back to hoary...
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc: yeh, i agree tbh
<amaroc> whats tbh? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> to be honest
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: are u facing any new probs with kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc: i use ubuntu, but its still not as good as hoary was on release :|
<_xuniL> i need help.... with config my amarok... i have install the xine engien but in amarok setttings i cant change to that engien?
<Kamping_Kaiser> but tomororw night ill be using Dapper :D
<amaroc> Kamping_Kaiser: huh? dapper? how come? what issues are u having in ubuntu btw?
<amaroc> _xuniL: i dont think it will work that way....i'd recommend replacing ur amarok with amarok-xine
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc: personaly not many, but lots of ppl i know have hit anoying bugs using breezy they never had with hoary
<_xuniL> i have installed amarok-xine
<amaroc> _xuniL: it should work then........
<_xuniL> it dont... its just gstreamer showing..
<_xuniL> will try uninstall amarok-gstreamer
<amaroc> _xuniL: i really think kubutu breezy is quite buggy.....ya of course u should remove amarok-gstramer
<bhna> can i install the texlive debs (http://www.tug.org/texlive/debian.html) on kubuntu. the deb are for debian sid?
<amaroc> what is tuxlive?
<bhna> amaroc: texlive s an tex-distribution
<_xuniL> amaroc its still just showing gstreamer..
<amaroc> never heard of it:).....anyways cant u find a ubuntu deb for it? its not good idea always to mix non-ubuntu debs
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhna: if theres no ubuntu deb, try using the sid one, but no promices
<amaroc> _xuniL: i really think kubutn breezy is buggy.....try playing mp3s........is it working? xine plays mp3 without any plugins
<amaroc> one interesting question: is there any other debian-based distro like kubuntu???
<_xuniL> i can lissen to music with amarok... but the gstreamer engien use almost full CPU
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: only debs for sid. is breezy sid or etch?
<seezer> amaroc: it's doing fine here
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhna: breezy is sid stablised. etch debs are usualy ok
<amu> amaroc: linspire, xandros 
<Kamping_Kaiser> knoppix
<amaroc> seezer: not for me....having tons of probs...like this one im having right now and it drives me crazy......others are also having this prob....see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=441850
<amu> *lool* knoppix is a liveCD
<Kamping_Kaiser> amu: it can be installed
<amaroc> a debian-based distro which is free, packs newset stuff??
<amu> ... so cool without any support 
<Kamping_Kaiser> amaroc: not sure about atht :|
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: i am looking for tetex3 debs for breezy. any chance? i need this for my thesis.
<amaroc> i dont think there is any distro like ubuntu:(
<amu> amaroc: opensuse ? 
<amaroc> amu: its rpm-based.....uggggghhhhhhhhhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhna: iirc teh tex support in ubuntu is lacking
<seezer> amaroc: archlinux perhaps. but again not debian based.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. 'rpm-based, uggh' so true
<amu> amaroc: yeah but the best, worse case :D 
<amaroc> not many pakages in opensuse..but opensuse is reallyyyyyyyy good...but i need some biology stuff..which i can only find in deb repos
<amaroc> yeah ive heard lotsa good things abt archlinux
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: iirc, tetex is there, what else would anyone need ? :)
<amu> amaroc: ack, also nice 
<amaroc> but suse is THE BEST rpm distro i think....all others suk
<nikkia> !find tetex
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'tetex' (8 shown): tetex-base ;; tetex-bin ;; tetex-brev ;; tetex-doc ;; tetex-extra ;; tetex-frogg ;; tetex-frogg-doc ;; tetex-src.
<amaroc> all other rom distros i mean:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia, yes, its there, but its old iirc
<amaroc> rpm distos:)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: tex hasn't been updated in god knows how many years, ditto latex, just how up to date does it need to be ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia, i dont use it, im just saying what i heard ;)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: afaik, 3.1415 is still the latest version of latex, it was a humourous version number in 1990... :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i see :|
<bhna> nikkia: its teetx 2.0 (2002) tetex 3.0 is out since may 2004
<Kamping_Kaiser> its Pi, right?
<ku_dude> nikkia: are you there?
<nikkia> ku_dude: yes
<ku_dude> nikkia: you're da bomb.. dude.. it works..
<nikkia> grrr
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bhna> Kamping_Kaiser: so i have to change my distribution for tex? this is ...
<ku_dude> now i have to figure out how to make the ethernet1 connect automatically.
<ku_dude> I had to connect it manually.
<nikkia> ku_dude: i have an allergy to being called 'dude', please desist
<Kamping_Kaiser> bhna: you should ask someone who is stone cold sober :|, which im not
<nikkia> bhna: tetex is a piece of cake to install manually, if you so wish to
<nikkia> bhna: its little more than downloading 2 files, and running a couple of scripts, thats about it
<ku_dude> nikkia: hahah sorry.. are you a lady?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> bhna: which is, iirc, the whole point of tetex, it simplifies the hassle of building tex/latex/pdflatex/etc
<nikkia> ku_dude: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> *she* is :P
<ku_dude> nikkia: sorry about the dude.. now I know.. respect due sis. :)
<bhna> nikkia: but kile depends on tetex 2 debs
<ku_dude> heheh! all this time i thought you where a guy.. man,,.. i mean. girl.. sorry..
<nikkia> bhna: so install tetex 2 from packages, then hand-install tetex3 in /usr/local (the default location)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: dont try and make up for it to hard, or your going to screw up again ;)
<ku_dude> I kinda feel like neo in Matrix.. when he was talkint to trinity. thinking trinity was a guy.
<ku_dude> anyways nikkia.. you're cool.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bhna> nikkia: this is shit. i have a package management and then i have to install tex twice, manualy and with apt for kile?
<nikkia> bhna: if you want the latest version, yes, thats sometimes how it is
<bhna> nikkia: the latest version? tetex 2 is more than 2 years old outdated for pdf production (e.g. microtyping)
<nikkia> bhna: so harass whoever is listed as package maintainer
<nikkia> in particular, ask debian wtf its taken them 2 years to get tetex into the 'experimental' repositories
<nikkia> i think you'll get the same answer everyone else seems to have gotten - that tetex3 is full of security issues
<fatbrain_> Where can I get libdvbpsi2 (what source should I use?)
<bhna> nikkia: ok i will take a look at texlive installation cd. 
<fatbrain_> (it's a dependency for vlc)
<roman-stefan> does anyone here use mplayer?
<amarock> i do:)
<fatbrain_> roman-stefan: I used to use it, but I'm eager to give VLC a go
<toby_> A quick survey: Which firewall do you use on Kubuntu, and if it is iptables, do you use a front-end?
<fatbrain_> roman-stefan: I didn't find a kubuntu binary, I had to build it myself.
<roman-stefan> is:  (sudo -S apt-get install MPlayer)  the right command to install it?
<amarock> but i can find mplayer & vlc in repos:)
<toby_> I'm trying Shorewall as a front end to iptables, and it's not straightforward. Can anyone suggest another firewall?
<roman-stefan> what is the reason for no mp3's or videos being able to play in kubuntu?
<roman-stefan> i had the same problem with fedora 3
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: you need to install some packages
<roman-stefan> could the media being stored on a usb fat32 device be a problem?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, probalby not roman-stefan
<roman-stefan> okay
<_mariux> anyone here using konqueror and azureus?
<toby_> No-one here has a firewall?
<Kamping_Kaiser> toby_: its part of the kernel
<roman-stefan> Kamping_Kaiser: it tells me it couldn't find package MPlayer when i use that command (and i am in the MPlayer-20050806 directory)
<rikva> toby_: guarddog maybe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> roman-stefan: did you download the mplayer deb?
<Kamping_Kaiser> using apt?
<roman-stefan> whats a deb ?
<rikva> !deb
<ubotu> rikva: Are you on ritalin?
<rikva> ehm.
<tenco> hi! where can i get a mysql-doc package for breezy ? its not in the repos
<rikva> roman-stefan: a deb is a file extension for binary debian/ubuntu application install files
<toby_> rikva: Thanks, I will try Guarddog. I see it is KDE, so might integrate nicely with Kubuntu
<rikva> toby_: hmm, i thought it was GTK
<roman-stefan> Kamping_Kaiser: there is a 'debian' and 'debian-build' folder in the mplayer extracted folder
<rikva> toby_: oh wait, i'm confused
<rikva> toby_: guarddog is like firestarter a iptables config tool
<Tm_T> rikva: yes
<rikva> toby_: i know a realtime firewall app, can't get on the name of it
<ku_dude> hello again ppls..
<toby_> That's exactly what I need - iptables is arcane and I don't trust myself to config it properly
<ku_dude> I have a 250GB ntfs partition.. is it safe thing to use GParted. to convert to a FAT32 partition? Or am i risking data loss?
<Originoo> hey, where i can find the config for the gateway?
<rikva> toby_: I mean firestarter. It does use iptables but you can use it to monitor realtime, add alerts and rules. But it is GTK, though it works good in KDE.
<ku_dude> nikkia: can you help me out with converting ntfs to fat32 with Gparted?
<toby_> rikva: Thanks, I will try it after I try guarddog. I'd rather stick to KDE apps on Kubuntu if possible
<rikva> toby_: oki
<amarock> ku_dude: i converted ntfs to fat32 using qtparted.then installed win98 on it
<pekka> i seem to have very serious root password problem, anyone care to help?
<rikva> pekka: speak :)
<amarock> ku_dude: but i got some errors on win98 install.....so i had to do scan disk...then things wree ok
<pekka> ok rikva :-)
<fatbrain_> How can I enable SSH? so that I can access my files remotly?
<ku_dude> amarock: thanks. (I'm afraid to say dude or something.. don't wanna get in trouble).
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain_: apt-get install ssh
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sudo apt-get install
<pekka> when installing kubuntu from cd, it asks the "root password", next it asks for "normal user and password"
<ku_dude> does fat32 supports 250GB?
<fatbrain_> Thank you
<pekka> given those the install completes normally
<amarock> ku_dude: whats wrong with saying dude or buddy..i say it all the time:)
<fatbrain_> Kamping_Kaiser: Does it need configuration after I
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: not well
<fatbrain_> 've installed it?
<ku_dude> not nikkia though.. she's a girl..and she scoled me for calling her dude. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain_: it will 'just work', but you are free to modify the config (i moved the default port for example)
<rikva> pekka: but ...
<pekka> but when i log in kubuntu and try to do any administrative tasks and give the "root password" i only get message "wrong password"
<rikva> pekka: with sudo?
<rikva> or su
<fatbrain_> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok, thanks.
<ku_dude> amarock: gonna do the conversion now.. and if it doesn't work.. I'm gonna hunt you down and beat you up.. :) heheh!
<Kamping_Kaiser> pekka: are you surae it asked about a root apsswrd?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *password
<fatbrain_> What command would I use if I wanted to see my IP-address?
<_thumper_> anyone with an nVidia GeForce FX 5200 working nicely?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ifconfig fatbrain_
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thumper_: yeh, nikkia iirc
<rikva> pekka: with sudo / kdesu , you should enter the password of your user.
<ku_dude> fatbrain_: I guess your brain aint that fat after call..
<ku_dude> you can try ip add too.
<ku_dude> you should download linux guide at www.tldp.org
<pekka> the normal case it asks the password is when i start adept.
<ku_dude> lots of free documentation there. and even pdf ones too.
<_thumper_> nikki_a: do you have a nVidia GeForce FX 5200 working nicely?
<amarock> ku_dude: lol
<rikva> pekka: did you try entering the password of your user?
<_thumper_> Kamping_Kaiser: nikki_a been idle for 21 hours, know anyone else?
<amarock> ku_dude: i hope u know how to fix things up in windows....if not i'd not recommend converting things....
<pekka> rikva... after unsuccessfully trying the rootpsw, i of course put in the user psw, the kdesu or something halts with "su error" and crashes
<rikva> pekka: wow
<Originoo> pekka: run xterm, sudo kcontrol
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thumper_: yes, but nikkia was here about 2 hours ago ;)
<pekka> please wait, i try it again with only the user password
<ku_dude> nobody answered me about fat32 supporting 250GB..
<_thumper_> Kamping_Kaiser: probably someone else then ;-)
<rikva> pekka: are you logged in as the orginal user you created at the setup, or a new account?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: yeh, i said not well
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: by the time you have a 32 gig partition, its starting to get worthless
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: that sound scary.. what you mean not well?
<pekka> i log in as the normal user (nor superuser)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: when you have a 32 gig fat32 partition, you will loose about 1 gig to the FS FAT table iirc
<ku_dude> arg.. I wish linux did writable NTFS.. i don't really wanna split up my 250GB man.
<Kamping_Kaiser> so a 250 is not nice ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: yeh, its a pity :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> or MS could do ext* write.....
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: I know.. isn't there third party tools to mount ext3 in rw mode on Windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: there is one to do ext2, but not ext3
<aay> do i need to add some repositories to my sources.list to get the new version of amarok now listed on the kubuntu page?  i've apt-get updated, but there seems to be nothing available to me above amarok 1.3.1.
<Kamping_Kaiser> and iirc the ext2 one has large "this will damage shit" warnings all over ;)
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: so what do I do then.. man. life sucks..I guess that's what you get when you are using OpenSource software anyways.. why complain when it's free.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: you can complain, just be constructive :)
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: heheh!
<Kamping_Kaiser> as for what can you do
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: any suggestion then?
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: do you use vmware?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try finding teh 'captive ntfs' project on SF.net
<Kamping_Kaiser> no i dont
<ku_dude> or do you dual-boot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no
<rikva> pekka: did it work?
<Kamping_Kaiser> just ubuntu, on all my boxes :)
<ku_dude> captive ntfs I hear is experimental. so I wouldn't use it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> *proud*
<Kamping_Kaiser> but  i will be installing some other stuff (just not doze)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: hm. so is wine ;)
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: I still use .Net software to do development.
<Kamping_Kaiser> risc you run
<pekka> rikva: i tried to give the "normal user" password because im logged in as "normal user", the dialog says : (translated from finnish): conversation with programme "su" failed
<rikva> hmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: captive should use an existing windows dll to mount the ntfs partitions, it should be stalbe enough
<rikva> did you use the expert install?
<Kamping_Kaiser> its been in knoppix forages
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: so tell me this.. how many gigs would I lose if I convert the 250 ntfs to fat32?
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: Does captive recompile the kernel? how does it work with linux?
<pekka> yes rikva, i did use the expert install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: well, a 250 gig hdd will only give about 230 anyway (because of GIG-> GIB loss)
<Kamping_Kaiser> +loss from fat32, i expect about 5 gig (if you can get a 256 gig fat32 drive :O)
<ku_dude> mmhh..
<rikva> pekka: please check if you or %admin are in /etc/sudoers (as root)
<ku_dude> wonder if I should risk that 20g loss, or risk installing captive.
<ku_dude> does captive work well well ubuntu (kernel 2.6.12) ??
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont know
<Kamping_Kaiser> only used it on knopix 3.6 :)
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: on what kernel?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: not sure. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> its about 6 monhts old
<_mariux> how can i tell how long a specific layer should be shown when using gimps animation feature?
<ku_dude> Kamping_Kaiser: so did you get any problems when you use captive? or is it ok?
<_mariux> i have a file with two layers, the first one i want to show for 10sec and the second one for 0.1 sec
<Kamping_Kaiser> ku_dude: for teh small amount of time i used it it was fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> no promices though :\
<pekka> rikva: please help, how can i do that? without not being able to do things as "root" ??
<aay> hmm.  anyone catch my question about apt-geting the latest amarok?  are there some extra repositories I need to enable me to get the 1.3.5 release advertised on the kubuntu page?
<rikva> pekka: you can su to root (with just su) in a console, right?
<rikva> or not :|
<pekka> just read the file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aay: sorry, i cant answer :(
<pekka> please help a comlete newbie, how can i do / try that?
<rikva> pekka: you are root now?
<rikva> pekka: in the console
<fatbrain_> How do I terminate a process?
<aay> Kamping_Kaiser, hmm.  well i can always just download the that are pointed to on the page, but i figure they've got to be available via apt somehow.
<rikva> fatbrain_: kill
<rikva> pekka: please tell me, _can_ you su to root by entering "su" in a console and entering the root password?
<fatbrain_> rikva: Care to elaborate that? I want to kill a process with a given PID
<pekka> no, i logged in as non-root user. i tried "su" in konsole with non-root password of course. and it didnt work. next i try doing "su [Enter]  root password]  and see what happens
<rikva> pekka: what happens?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain_: do this
<Kamping_Kaiser> ps aux |grep $appname
<rikva> fatbrain_: "kill -9 <pid>"
<Kamping_Kaiser> then sudo kill -9 PID
<rikva> fatbrain_: ah sorry i misunderstood you
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatbrain_: or pkill $appname
<pekka> voila!!! the prompt starts with the magical letters "root"
<pekka> thank you rikva
<rikva> pekka: ok nice
<frank23> fatbrain_: you can also kill user processes with ksysguard
<rikva> pekka: now type: "cat /etc/sudoers" and copy/paste it into http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<pekka> i think we have it going now... what next ;-D
<Kamping_Kaiser> rikva: its never good practice to put sudoers or similar files on teh putic record
<rikva> pekka: Send it and give give the url
<Kamping_Kaiser> *public
<rikva> Kamping_Kaiser: sudoers doesn;t contain any passwords, right?
<rikva> or does it :-o
<Kamping_Kaiser> rikva: it does
<rikva> hm
<Kamping_Kaiser> *all * passwords
<rikva> pekka: cancel that.
<rikva> Kamping_Kaiser: /etc/passwords
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
* Kamping_Kaiser has a few beers under his belt :|
<rikva> np :p
<rikva> ok pekka never mind ;) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(*
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry for the fus
<pekka> hehe rikva.... :-) i've got that copied in the "memory" there's not much to paste that into anything....
<rikva> Kamping_Kaiser: that's /etc/passwd btw, but anyhow those passwords are encrypted. still not wise to publish them though. but /etc/sudoers only contains usernames or groups
<rikva> pekka: you can paste it here? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Kaiser_Sleeps> rikva: yeh, on reflection i understand :(
<kkathman> good day all :)
<ep> How can I verify that DMA is enabled?
<Kaiser_Sleeps>  /etc/passwd and the hashed one
<Kaiser_Sleeps> h i kkathman :)D
<pekka> ehh... i did that
<kkathman> ahhh there Kaiser_Sleeps walking in his sleep again :)
<rikva> pekka: you should have an url now, can you give it to me?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> kkathman: drunk again ;)
<rikva> pekka: ah i got it already
<pekka> tell me rikva, what did you get from me?
<rikva> pekka: yep you've got the exact same problem as i had 2 days ago
<pekka> how can you tell  my url??
<kkathman> well Kaiser_Sleeps thats better than me..I've been at a boring conference all morning :)
<rikva> pekka: it's at the recent posts at the pastebin :)
<kkathman> You've been much more productive :)
<Kaiser_Sleeps> loll kkathman
<slow-motion> hallo
* Kaiser_Sleeps falls on kkathman
<Kaiser_Sleeps> oopps
* kkathman wakes up finally after being comotose for most of the morning
<rikva> pekka: you need to add one line to the /etc/sudoers file. do this as following in the root console: "nano /etc/sudoers", add this line on the bottom:  "your_username ALL=(ALL) ALL" and save the file with CTRL+O
<Kaiser_Sleeps> night all
<Kaiser_Sleeps> *sleeps*
<rikva> pekka: this will add your user to the users that can sudo, e.g. run applications as root/another user
<pekka> rikva: i suppose that next i have to log out and log in again ?
<roman-stefan> what is it going to take to get videos and mp3's to run in Kubuntu ?
<kkathman> roman-stefan: uhm... try any of several audio players and look at totem
<rikva> pekka: I'm not sure. Try starting adept again, and enter your user password
<roman-stefan> should i go thru the whole 'building and installing xine from source' on xines web page?
<rikva> roman-stefan: no
<kkathman> no
<roman-stefan> i need one with walkthrough steps on installation
<rikva> !tell roman-stefan about w32codecs
<rikva> hmm
<kkathman> roman-stefan: its already installed probably
<rikva> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. To download the debs: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<kkathman> but rikva is right, you might need the codecs for video
<roman-stefan> so the problem isn't the gstreamer ?
<Aapzak> hey kubuntu people, I just did a 5.10 install, damn that looks awesome, 3.4.3 on Kubuntu is very very sexy
<kkathman> roman-stefan: you dont have to use gstreamer
<_mariux> i like kde for its power rather than its looks :)
<roman-stefan> how can i install/what can i install instead?
<Aapzak> _mariux: KDE has both
<_mariux> sure :)
<kkathman> roman-stefan: have you tried playing an mp3 in something?
<frank23> roman-stefan: I always have problems with gstreamer. install kaffeine-xine  and switch the kaffeine engine
<pekka> TO EVERYONE:!!! thank you rikva! at least your advice helped me to get adept starting with not notifying the normal: you can only read but not change anything.... thank you!!!
<rikva> np pekka, happy linuxing :)
<kkathman> frank23 gets a cookie :)   thats what I was going towards :)
<Aapzak> _mariux: I'm totally in love with the kioslave 
<_mariux> same here :)
<pekka> rikva: thank you so very many :-)
<roman-stefan> kaffeine-xine isn't on adept package lists :(
<pekka> btw... is this a common bug?? where in heaven / hell is that documented...
<Aapzak> I love KDE for its clean and clear design. Everything just works and there is nothing which shouldn't be there. Perfect
<rikva> pekka: it only happens when you choose the expert install.
<Aapzak> and ohh, kcontrol in Kubuntu is very handy, much better than the original
<Zeep> Whoa, I just played Quake 4 - really great game, and very nice graphics
<rikva> pekka: the normal install adds the group admin to the sudoers file, and makes your user member of the group admin.
<kkathman> roman-stefan: try going to a console, and type   sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<Zeep> Aapzak: I find the original kcontrol much better than the kubuntu replacement,  but that's a matter of taste ;-)
<mornfall> pekka: huh?
<Aapzak> Zeep: haven't seen everything yet, first glance made me happy
<rikva> pekka: but propably 'experts' don't want this ;)
* mornfall got a bit scareb
<mornfall> scared
<_mariux> Zeep: sure if you have the pc to play it :)
<Zeep> _mariux: Hehe, luckily my PC can bear it ;-)
<teprrr> evenings.. does amarok work for anyone on kubuntu's kde 3.5b2?
<teprrr> ** (process:10087): WARNING **: No GConf default audio sink key and esdsink doesn't work
<teprrr> that's all I got and then window suddenly disappears
<scanner> Hi people
<Zeep> scanner: hi
<scanner> Ciao zeep
<scanner> :-)
<Zeep> scanner: Bonjour, mon ami :-)
<scanner> Happy Kubuntu to all!!!
<scanner> Hey
<pekka> rikva: i have found out some of the other deficits of the "expert" (experimental) installation... it installs all the numerous languagepackages and graphic drivers... it doesnt ask anywhere which display adapter i might to want to use... well... that might not be a bug ...
<rikva> pekka: the normal installation also does this
<scanner> It's something strange happenened to my kubuntu
<kkathman> scanner:  like?
<scanner> I can have just one time write permission to my vfat partition
<scanner> and then
<scanner> root and user
<scanner> canno't moe
<scanner> more
<pekka> now... im putting my kid to bed... rebooting and logging in kubuntu soon again, trying it and perhaps, if any problems arrive... at least then i will again join this useful channel. THANK YOU SO MUCH rikva :D
<scanner> Why
<scanner> ????????????
<Zeep> scanner: which options are set for this particular partition in your /etc/fstab?
<rikva> pekka: gn8!
<scanner> this from the unofficial ubuntu guide
<scanner> OSoleMio
<Zeep> users,gid=users,umask=0002,
<Zeep> utf8=true
<scanner> iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<scanner> it's a fat32
<Zeep> jep
<scanner> not a ntfs
<Zeep> scanner: I know - hang on a second ;-)
<scanner> :-)
<scanner> thx
<scanner> What can i do?
<Zeep> scanner: That way, it works for me: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3601
<Zeep> scanner: These options should help - you have to edit your /etc/fstab
<scanner> Uhaooooooooooooo
<scanner> It's work
<scanner> ;-D
<Zeep> scanner: According to your configuration, of course ;-)
<Zeep> scanner: ?
<scanner> Thx ZEEPPY
<scanner> :-p
<manito> hi
<manito> i'm having some serious problems using gnome with kubuntu breezy
<scanner> zeep
<manito> anybody here who can help?
<scanner> zeep??????????
<manito> logging into gnome (using gdm) i'm stuck on a brown empty screen
<scanner> I'm sorry. It's don't work again :"(
<scanner> What's happens????
<Zeep> scanner: Yes?
<Zeep> scanner: Ah, no problem ;-)
<scanner> It's don't work..........
<scanner> :"(
<scanner> But there is another problem
<Zeep> scanner: What error message do you get? Did you mount/umount the partition
<scanner> Yes I have done it
<scanner> with sudo mount -a
<scanner> But nothing
<scanner> :(
<kkathman> manito: why were you logging into gnome if you have kubuntu?
<Spudchat> hi everyone...im having a problem running apt-get update
<kkathman> Spudchat: did you change your repos?
<Spudchat> it tells me that the following signatures were invalid
<Zeep> scanner: Try umount /dev/hdx (change to correct drive), then mount /dev/hdx
<Spudchat> yeah im applready usin breezy
<Spudchat> sorry allready
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Zeep> scanner: As root, of course :-)
<Spudchat> would you like me to paste the error message in the pastebin?
<scanner> :""""""""""(
<manito> kkathman: just because i don't see any reason why it shouldn't work
<scanner> the same problem
<scanner> nothing is changed
<kkathman> manito: did you just install ?
<manito> kkathman: also i have a problem in general with gnome apps. starting gedit (for example) from within konsole takes more than 1 minute show show up anything
<manito> kkathman: no. i installed kubuntu hoary and upgraded to breezy
<kkathman> manito: so when you installed, did you install clean, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<kkathman> or did you install kubuntu?
<manito> i installed kubuntu itself. then i upgraded to kubuntu breezy. then i installed ubuntu-desktop
<scanner> I have to reboot and then I have write permission to my vfat partition for just one time...........
<Zeep> scanner: Can you paste the specific line of your fstab
<scanner> yes
<scanner> wait
<kkathman> manito: when you upgraded to Breezy, did you do the pre-upgrade steps? (see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes)
<scanner> "/dev/hda4       /risorse        vfat    users,gid=users,umask=0002,utf8=true 0 0"
<manito> aaaa... let's see what is written there
<kkathman> Spudchat: can you give me a synopsis of your error...or if the error is a single line go ahead and paste here
<kkathman> Spudchat: if its a complex error, go ahead and use pastebin and let me know
<Zeep> scanner: hm, should be correct - what error message do you get?
<Zeep> scanner: After you wrote to your partition once?
<scanner> nothig
<scanner> wait
<manito> hmm... everything written in this page was done
<kkathman> manito: only thing I could suggest, is that you might sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment  it might clean up anything thats deficient
<Spudchat> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing  Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<scanner> rm: impossibile rimuovere `FILE_NAME': Permission denied
<kkathman> manito: did you ever run gnome prior to upgrading?
<Zeep> scanner: ??
<Zeep> scanner: No "Access denied" or something like that?
<scanner> It's not possible write to the file: Permission denied
<Zeep> scanner: Hm, maybe someone else can help - but your fstab should be correct
<Pwn3r> is there a kind of 'drawer' for shortcuts for the KDE panel?
<toby_> rikva: Hey - guard-dog is very swish... I think I'm going to stick with it.
<toby_> rikva: It really was an absolute breeze.
<scanner> zeep
<rikva> toby_: good :)
<scanner> I cannot see the "media"
<manito> no i never used gnome before my upgrade
<kkathman> Spudchat: check this out...solution at the bottom of the thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75791.html
<Zeep> scanner: yep
<kkathman> manito: so maybe do the install of the gnome-desktop-environement then and see what happens
<scanner> wath?
<scanner> what?
<scanner> "I don't see my devices in media:/"
<rikva> scanner is not the only one
<Spudchat> it appears to have worked :) thanks a bunch 
<kkathman> excellent :)
<scanner> And I cannot access to the xshell
<_thumper_> why is it so clucking difficult for the nvidia driver to work on breezy - hoary was fine
<scanner> when I press ctrl+alt+F1 (oder another) I see just a black screen.........
<scanner> ;-((((((
<scanner> Only with F7 I kann use kde
<Tm_T> yes
<scanner> It's possible that the cause is the nvidia driver?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> it's normal
<_thumper_> scanner could be
<scanner> ?
<scanner> what?
<flixor> hya everybody 
<Tm_T> scanner: if you press ctrl+alt+(F1-F6) you got access to tty1-tty6
<_thumper_> I think the version installed from breezy repository was 7677
<_thumper_> 7667 even
<Tm_T> scanner: right?
<kkathman> Hey Tm_T  :)
<manito> kkathman: gnome-desktop-environment is already installed
<scanner> yes, I know :-), but nothig
<scanner> really nothing
<Tm_T> kkathman: hello my young comrade
<scanner> I see only black overall
<kkathman> manito: Im a bit stumped then
<Tm_T> scanner: uhm, that's less good thing =)
<scanner> I canno't use the shell from tty1-tty6
<scanner> Why??????????
<kkathman> scanner: cant use the shell?
<kkathman> whats that mean?
<wie> hya everybody 
<scanner> Nooooooooo
<scanner> ;-((((((
<kkathman> scanner what happens when you go to tty1 ?
<kkathman> or when you open a konsole
<scanner> the monitor from my laptop go down
<Tm_T> scanner: drivers are misbehaving
<kkathman> scanner, try going to the k-menu and open konsole
<Tm_T> scanner: are you sure you are uptodate
<tvo> scanner: did you resume after hibernate? (instead of normal boot)
<kkathman> oooo good point tvo :)
<Tm_T> tvo: uh, lappy specific jargon, go ahead ;)
<scanner> yes, from  hibernate
<tvo> Tm_T: I used to use hibernate on my desktop to :)
<flixor> guys how can i remove the universal sidebar on my desktop 
<scanner> but when I go to tty7
<scanner> opla'
<tvo> scanner: I've same problem, if I hibernate & resume, tty1-6 have a frequency slightly too high for my lcd panel
<scanner> again the kde
<scanner> ;-(
<kkathman> nice catch tvo :)
<tvo> so it's just black with a message from my lcd about invalid frequency
* tvo searches the bug #
<scanner> My go just down
<scanner> and the light too
<kkathman> Tm_T advises you install Windows ME as soon as possible
<tvo> probably because your hardware vendor didn't add frequency detection or whatever to you display
<scanner> Hey
<Tm_T> kkathman: HEY!
<tvo> I only see a message generated by my panel :)
<kkathman> ROFL :)
<tvo> :D
<scanner> all this happends just when i install the nvidia driver from kubuntu repository
<scanner> Why all this?
<scanner> ;-(
<tvo> scanner: I filed a bug a while ago, but there's nothing that can be done because it's nvidia's closed source driver
<flixor> kkathman, strange question maybe but how do i remove the universal sidebar from my desktop 
<scanner> I like kubuntu
<Tm_T> flixor: easy
<scanner> but I have no time for always a problem
<scanner> :-(
<flixor> oh Tm_T, i am looking for the solution but cant find it 
<amigrave> I tried to play a DVD on breezy using kaffeine but it tells that "There were no decoders found to handle the stream" I've got gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse and libdvdcss2 installed but kaffeine-xine is not installed, can gstreamer engine plays dvds or do I need kaffeine-xine ?
<Tm_T> flixor: rightclick your panel ->
<flixor> yes and then 
<Tm_T> if I remember right, add to panel -> remove panel ->
<Tm_T> or something
<tvo> scanner: only solution is using nv driver instead of nvidia as far as I know
<Tm_T> can't remember how it was in old KDE
<scanner> I don't want back to Winzozz
<scanner> ;-(((
* tvo neither
<flixor> Tm_T, the funny thing is that it doesnt work 
<flixor> there is no option for remove panel 
<tvo> hmm, can't find the bug report
<Tm_T> flixor: look around, it's there somewhere
<tvo> are bug reports in bugzilla erased after some time?
<scanner> I have installed my kubuntu in this neu Laptop maybe 5 times
<Tm_T> tvo: afaik no
<scanner> Neu laptop, neu kubuntu...........neu problem..........
<scanner> :-(
<tvo> scanner: do you _need_ to use nvidia driver (for games, rotating screen whatever) ?
<kkathman> hey there flixor :)
<tvo> otherwise you can use nv driver, it doesn't have that problem
<flixor> hya kkathman :) yes i am still here and playing with my new system 
<scanner> I'm a 3D graphicher: the 3D is my Life.........
<scanner> ;-(
<kkathman> whats up now?  Having probs?
<tvo> scanner: and do you really need tty1-6 ?
<flixor> who me kkathman 
<flixor> not realy 
<flixor> everything works great 
<scanner> Not really...........
<flixor> just used gwenview to upload my pictures to my gallery website 
<flixor> works perfectly 
<kkathman> excellent!!
<tvo> scanner: well, don't use it then until nvidia fixed it :)
<scanner> :-(
<flixor> but only one thing that isnt working right now or is working very good but i dont want it That is the universal sidebar wich wont go away lol
<tvo> unfortunately there is no other solution at the moment :(
<scanner> Always I shutdown my system, the monitor is just off
<scanner> And I have just to wait since the system is total down
<kkathman> flixor: what universal sidebar?
<tvo> scanner: normal shutdown?
<scanner> yes
<scanner> ;-(
<kkathman> flixor: ohhh you mean the kicker?
<tvo> scanner: strange, that problem is unknown to me
<flixor> ehm well i think its is something from konqueror 
<scanner> Yes, it's very strange
<scanner> And I have installed 5 times the system
<kkathman> flixor: hmm..can you snapshot it and put it on the pastebin (see topic)
<scanner> but always the same problem
<tvo> scanner: note that it's normal for the monitor to turn off if you hibernate
<flixor> i make a screenshot of it and put it on my website with gwenview 
<scanner> Yes, I know It
<flixor> :)
<tvo> k
<scanner> But why if I want use the tty1-6
<scanner> ?
<scanner> ?
<scanner> ;-(
<kkathman> flixor: how can I see it?
<flixor> onesec 
<tvo> scanner: because nvidia driver has a bug which sets wrong frequency for display, so it turns off :)
<scanner> tvo are you sure?
<tvo> scanner: 99% because my lcd panel shows the frequency if it's invalid
<scanner> There is another problem
<scanner> When I want set my nvidia-settings
<scanner> it's show me that my video card
<scanner> has just 64MB
<scanner> But it's not true!!!!!!
<scanner> I have 128MB
<scanner> My friend I thx to all
<scanner> for your patient
<flixor> kkathman, go to http://www.postproductie.nl/gallery/view_photo.php?set_albumName=Sabine&id=schermafdruk2
<scanner> Maybe tomorrow I will install Gentoo on this Sony-Vaio
<flixor> kkathman, and then the thing on the right is the universal sidebar
<flixor> wich i cant remove anymore 
<flixor> lol
<tvo> scanner: no problem :)
<kkathman> flixor: you are talking about the bar at the right hand side yes?
<flixor> yes that's the one
<tvo> scanner: for the other prob, maybe look if there's a line VidRam in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tvo> scanner: sorry, "VideoRam"
<scanner> No VideoRam found
<scanner> ;-(
<kkathman> flixor: thats Konqeror all right
<flixor> yeah 
<kkathman> flixor you should just be able to close it
<tvo> scanner: you could try to add it below 'Driver "nvidia"' line
<flixor> yeah i found something i guess wich can do it 
<flixor> i have it stupid me 
<tvo> scanner: in my xorg.conf is:"	VideoRam	65536"
<kkathman> flixor go to it and hit ctrl-q
<scanner> What I have to write exactly?
<tvo> scanner: paste your xorg.conf in pastebin (see topic) then I'll modify
<tvo> scanner: you're 100% sure it is 128Mb, I dunno what will happen if it isn't and I set it to 128..
<scanner> I'm sure
<scanner> Geforce 6200
<tvo> k
<scanner> ;-)
<tvo> well, they're available with different amount of ram isn't it?
<scanner> But I'm really sure ;-)
<scanner> there is a sticker hier on the case with this wrote
<scanner> ;-)
<tvo> and they didn't lie? :p
<scanner> People, sorry for my English
<scanner> ;-)
<tvo> anyway, paste at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ and i'll modify
<scanner> done
<scanner> thx
<tvo> scanner: ok, I added the line and pasted: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/405624
<tvo> scanner: line 77
<scanner> ok, thx
<tvo> ok, restart X to make it have effect
<scanner> I cannot reboot x system right now: I'm rendering a work for my job. I will do it later.
<scanner> Thanks to all.
<tvo> ok thx, hopefully it helps :)
<scanner> ;-)
<scanner> See you later
<scanner> Bye Bye
<scanner> ;-)
<tvo> Bye :)
<thel0rd> hiho
<tvo> hi
<thel0rd> how's it goin*
<thel0rd> -*+?
<tvo> *
<thel0rd> replace the * with an ? :D
<thel0rd> do you use kubuntu?
<tvo> ah, I understood it as how's it going? -: bad *:average +:good :p
<tvo> yes
<thel0rd> I'm wondering if I should install kubuntu on my parents computer...
<thel0rd> right now they are using debian w/ kde but that is very slow...
<thel0rd> Gnome runs much smoother
<kkathman> thel0rd: is that a function of the machine tho?
<thel0rd> kkathman: what do you mean by that?
<kkathman> debian w/KDE is kinda what ubuntu is...not exactly tho...but my system is very performant...just wondering if the system itself was underpowered
<kkathman> KDE takes quite a bit of resource
<thel0rd> its a Celeron 1GHz w/ 256 Megabytes of ram
<tvo> thel0rd: if gnome runs much smoother, why don't they go with gnome ?
<kkathman> yah that might be a little stretch
<tvo> if you upgrade the ram it should be enough
<thel0rd> because when I first installed their system, I didnt know much about Gnome and now they got used to KDE
<tvo> i'm running on 800 Mhz w/ 384 Megabytes here
<kkathman> but I ran KDE once on an HP with 96mb of RAM..it ran but was dead slow
<icewt> hmm.. i have duron 1GHz / 256MB of ram, and KDE runs much smoother than gnome for me ;)
<ajus_> i don't have "window" menu in my konqueror.. what's wrong?? help please..
<thel0rd> shortly after I installed ubuntu 5.04 on my Athlon 2800+ w/512 megs of ram
<thel0rd> with that came my first Gnome
<thel0rd> and I loved it...
<kkathman> ajus there isnt one standrd on the new simplified version
<_mariux> they cleaned it up a bit
<thel0rd> and since my brother messed something up with some dependencies which I am neither able nor willing to fix
<tvo> :)
<thel0rd> I want to install either ubuntu or kubuntu
<kkathman> ajus if you want to change it back...read this:  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<thel0rd> I'll probably stick to ubuntu though...
<ajus_> kkathman, that means i can't pop up konsole from konqueror?
<tvo> thel0rd: and your parents have no preference for either gnome or kde?
<kkathman> ajus_: see my previous post
<kkathman> check that site
<thel0rd> .. if kubuntu developers didn't manage to make KDE much faster than debian developers...
<thel0rd> tvo: I dont think so
<tvo> I can't compare, never ran debian
<thel0rd> they'll be a little confused because it looks different
<strike4ce> Does anyone know why fglrxinfo keeps saying missing Xfree86-dri?
<thel0rd> but I dont think it will be too much of a struggle to get them into Gnome...
<ajus_> kkathman, ok thanks alot
<tvo> thel0rd: I'd say it's either: slow kde, upgrade ram + fast kde, or fast gnome, the way you describe it :)
<_mariux> kkathman: does that apply for getting the sidebar aswell?
<wie> kkathman, hya i am back i closed xchat with the control q command 
<_mariux> i want the current look only with the sidebar (i dont want all those other extra buttons and menus)
<wie> and then my best friend called me 
<strike4ce> anyone have ati card?
<kkathman> strike4ce: this is a long post, but might help you on your issue: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/327981
<thel0rd> tvo: I think I'll stick with Gnome... first, I like its look + feel and second, I'm saving for a ThinkPad and thus I don't have much money to spend on my parents computer...
<kkathman> _mariux: I dont know, but it gives back the interface in the hoary version of konqy
<tvo> don't your parents have money on their own? ;-)
<thel0rd> yes, they do, but they don't think it is necessary to have a fast pc...
<tvo> but if you ('re parents) like gnome, go ahead
<Aapzak> thel0rd: they're right off course
<kkathman> _mariux: I dont exactly know about that sidebar..I dont use konq except for a file manager
<Aapzak> @ work I'm running Kubuntu on a P3-600, works just fine
<tvo> it all depend on RAM in my experience
<kkathman> thel0rd: of course you could install one of the other desktop managers also
<Aapzak> KDE is also brilliant in that department :)
<kkathman> tvo I agree :)
<Aapzak> KDE stays responsive, even on slow machines, maybe the RAM is the only important factor with KDE
<Aapzak> luckaly RAM is cheap
<tvo> KDE runs slower on my parents Sempron 2600+ w/ 256Mb than on my Duron 800Mhz w/ 384Mb
<viktor> hi.. i have a small problem.. when i try to comple a theme for kde i get a errormsg saying i'm missing libstdc++.la how do i fix that?
<_mariux> Aapzak: and easily upgradeable
<Aapzak> yes it is
<Aapzak> tvo: kind of proves my point I think, 
<tvo> sorry Sempron w/ ~223 Mb (shared video), proves your point even more :)
<kkathman> viktor:  you'll need to install it
<viktor> i have libstdc++ installed
<Aapzak> BTW are you guys aware of the huge amount of RAM instant messengers like Gaim claim?
<tvo> no
<_mariux> they do?
<viktor> kkathman, i have libstdc++6 libstdc++6-dev and dpkg
<Aapzak> yeah, just as much as firefox
<Aapzak> which is a lot :)
<viktor> dpg
<kkathman> viktor: hmmm...curious
<_mariux> is kopete a "instant messengers like Gaim"?
<kkathman> _mariux: yes
<viktor> _mariux, yes
<Aapzak> lmme check :)
<kkathman> _mariux: but very buggy
<Aapzak> kopete is nice, but buggy
<_mariux> viktor: kkathman i was thinking about it in the contect that Aapzak was talking about
<_mariux> i fint kopete to work great and not buggy at all
<_mariux> but i only use msn
<Aapzak> I have trouble talking to some Microsoft MSN clients in some situations, my msgs just don't arrive
<_mariux> what kinda bugs are we talking?
<kkathman> _mariux: Gaim has some features that kopete doesnt
<_mariux> sure but that isnt a bug
<_mariux> ( kkathman )
<kkathman> _mariux: Kopete fails to sync with its server many times, which causes duplicate entries in you buddy list
<kkathman> its a known bug
<kkathman> theme install doesnt work properly
<_mariux> the only problem i might have is that it sometimes doesnt connect
<_mariux> but since it s a k-app i choose the integration of kopete over gaim
<tvo> Aapzak: if the messages contained "download.php" it's a server side feature of MS to block those msgs
<teprrr> hmm, anyone knows who maintains kubuntu.org?
<tvo> teprrr: Riddell
<teprrr> tvo, mmkay
<teprrr> btw, anyone knows why those new packages like amarok 1.3.5 isn't available from any repo?
<Tm_T> teprrr: ask from sir Riddell
* Tm_T hides
<tvo> teprrr: isn't there a repo given in the news message?
<tvo> :-)
<ajus> whenever i plug my usb disk, i got error, "no such device /sda1".. help please
<Tm_T> uhh, flying tea table
<tvo> Tm_T: lol
<Tm_T> tvo: yeah, laugh, it's not funny when someone throws furnitures and sutch at you
<tvo> it _is_ funny to read about it though :-)
<Tm_T> IFO
<Tm_T> Identified Flying Object
<tvo> ah, I already tried "wp IFO" in konqueror :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> tvo: aby luck?
<Tm_T> any
<tvo> IFO file is a DVD information file that store information about Chapters, Subtitles and Audio Tracks.
<Aapzak> hey Woestijn_konijn !
<Tm_T> bah
<Woestijn_konijn> heejjzz
<tvo> :-)
<Tm_T> tvo: we need to add correct invormation
<ajus> whenever i plug my usb disk, i got error, "no such device /sda1".. and tabs poping out in konqueror..help please
<Tm_T> ajus: hmm, and your kde version is...
<Tm_T> 3.4.3 -> update, already fixed(?)
<ajus> 3.4.3 i just installed breezy
<teprrr> tvo, only deb files, no repo for future updates
<Tm_T> ajus: update
<tvo> teprrr: hmm, in that case install the debs and wait until kde35 is out
<ajus> ok.. thanks alot Tm_T
<tvo> I assume amarok is moved to kde35 repos by then
<teprrr> tvo, nah. that sucks, if amarok updates before kde3.5 release
<teprrr> don't know what's the status with 3.5 atm though
<tvo> beta2
<teprrr> yup, but about how much there's to fix and what's the schedule.. have been quite busy lately and haven't had time to concentrate on developing and usch
<ajus> one more thing.. i dial up using wvdial... is there anyway i can monitor its activity.. some icons in tray maybe?
<_robert_> is there any easy way to compile only one kernel modul and not replacing the whole kernel. its about the bug in the ipw2200 wlan modul
<teprrr> _robert_, if you have sources for the same kernel, then just compile and copy the module into its right place
<teprrr> should work
<at145> Can you hear me now?
<at145> hello?
<Aapzak> hey
<Aapzak> at145: do you see me then?
<at145> thanks.  Just checking. 
<at145> yup
<at145> Sorry, my teammate is upset because his Akonix box is supposed to be blocking IRC outbound ;)
<tvo> teprrr: I'm running kde35beta2 right now, it's pretty stable IMHO
<slow-motion> n8
<tvo> teprrr: the schedule is probably the one on kde.org plus 1 or 2 weeks
<Aapzak> lol @ at1as 
<at1as> heh.
<at1as> Oh well, they mean well.  It's to block the majority of what IRC is found on our network to be: Bot net traffic.
<at1as> I'm probably one of 10 (out of 10k users)
<at1as> that uses IRC for real
<Aapzak> ah, stupid bits
<Aapzak> bots
<at1as> yup
<Aapzak> gtg css now, bbl
<at1as> I'm just looking forward to the time when bots use SILC or some other encrypted mechanism to avoid detection.
<at1as> Gotta run.  The car needs work.
<at1as> Later y'all
<ruben> wenassss
<ruben> soy nuevo en esto
<ruben> alguien me ayuda?
<ruben> hello
<Riddell> ajus: you need to upgrade from breezy-updates
<tarheelcoxn> uboto: !ubuntu-es
<tarheelcoxn> uboto: !#ubuntu-es
<fatbrain_> how do I install tcl ?
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: tell ruben about spanish
<tvo> fatbrain_: open Adept, filter tcl, choose the right package, click install, commit
<tvo> fatbrain_: or on commandline: "sudo apt-get install tcl"
<fatbrain_> anyone successfully built sqlite?
<fireboot> it's an english channel?
<teprrr> tvo, yup. looks pretty stable. I was running a week older svn checkout before this :P
<tvo> fireboot: yup
<fireboot> what is the french channel who speak about kubuntu?
<tvo> probably #kubuntu-fr
<frank23> yeah that's the one
<tvo> 'night
<stupendo44> how do I stop kbluetooth from running all the time?
<gambix> salut :)
<fireboot> good bye and long life to mandriva!
<brunes> Is anyone else having problems with arts crashing in breezy 3.5beta2 ?
<brunes> It won't even run for me at all
<tarheelcoxn> brunes: /me has heard it's buggy
<brunes> Here is the firsat 3 lines of a mostly useless BT...
<brunes> #0  0xb785233e in __gnu_cxx::__pool<true>::_M_reclaim_block () from /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
<brunes> #1  0xb7fa7bff in virtual thunk to Arts::SoundServerV2_stub::version() () from /usr/lib/libsoundserver_idl.so.1
<brunes> #2  0xb7fc78a0 in Arts::SampleStorageEntry_base::_IID () from /usr/lib/libsoundserver_idl.so.1
<brunes> Anyone has any ideas I will try anything :P
<tarheelcoxn> brunes: take a step back from 3.5?
<brunes> :/
<wotnarg> hrm, anyone know how fish works in konq?
<brunes> except that.. I was running 3.5 from CVS fine with Fedora
<brunes> thought I would try ubuntu
<wotnarg> putting in an address doesnt seem to want to work
<tarheelcoxn> brunes: hang around in here and ask again in a few hours. a sound guy should wander through
<brunes> thx tarheelcoxn 
<mornfall> *finally*
<stupendo44> question: how do I stop kbluetooth from running all the time?
<mornfall> another homework in cryptography done
<mornfall> i have a week to decipher a bunch of cryptotexts, though... bahmpf
<tarheelcoxn> stupendo44: why do you want to stop it?
<phoenixbyrd> how do I check if I have a firewall running?
<kkathman> phoenixbyrd: did you start one?
<Riddell> ask a script kiddie to crack into you :)
<kkathman> lol Riddell :)
<phoenixbyrd> kkathman, I don't kno. Does kubuntu come preinstalled with one that starts up or do I have to install one on my own? I'm new to this
<kkathman> no
<phoenixbyrd> ok. ty.
<kkathman> phoenixbyrd: if you want to try one, firestarter is a good one to start with
<tarheelcoxn> man iptables
<tarheelcoxn> :P
<kkathman> phoenixbyrd: you can get that through Adept, or manually by typing  sudo apt-get install firestarter  at a konsole..but do some research and reading first :)
<kkathman> yeah thats another one
<tarheelcoxn> harumph... he left
<amackay> Hi, Anyone know why amarok crashes every time i try and play mp3s?
<kkathman> lol tarheelcoxn  :)
<kkathman> amackay: explain "crashes"
<amackay> kkathman: turns off
<kkathman> amackay: any error messages?
<nalioth> amackay: start it from konsole and see what error msgs pop up
<kkathman> hey nalioth  :)
<kkathman> heading in the same direction I think :)
<nalioth> professor kkathman, i presume  :)
<kkathman> LOL hardly a professor when you are around, sir :)
<amackay> kkathman, nalioth, no errors
<nalioth> amackay: nothing in the output at all?
<kkathman> amackay: so the track begins to play and then stops?
<amackay> kkathman: nothing, it just looks like its loading, then goes away
<kkathman> ohh so the application never comes up?
<amackay> kkathman: amaroke loads and can play other file types, it just dies when it comes to mp3s
<nalioth> i'm not figuring the empty konsole screen 
<kkathman> amackay: well you answered my next question
<kkathman> so other things work, just not MP3s
<kkathman> nalioth: thats curious for sure
<amackay> yep
<kkathman> nalioth: codec?
<nalioth> amackay: what backend are you using?
<amackay> lame is installed
<aay> anyone know how to keep konq from opening up if i put a cd in the cdrom....or if i attach some usb flash media for that matter?  i thought it would be in kcontrol, but I can't seem to find the right setting.
<nalioth> amackay: got amarok-gstreamer?
<amackay> and its using gstreamer
<amackay> nalioth: yep
<kkathman> hmm...maybe another engine would be better?
<kkathman> Im more used to telling people to use kaffeine-xine :)
<seth_k|lappy> gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3s, yes?
<nalioth> amackay: got what seth_k|lappy said?
<amackay> yes, that too
<nalioth> weird
<amackay> indeed
<nalioth> it is ALL mp3s or just one in particular?
<kkathman> hmm odd
<amackay> if i try and open mp3s by using right click and open with amarok, it doesn't die but skips alot
<amackay> all mp3s
<kkathman> amackay: have you noticed the same on all MP3s you tried?
<amackay> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> amackay: have you happened to try kaffeine to play them?
<amackay> kkathman: it works fine in kaffine
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> with the gstreamer engine or xine?
<seth_k|lappy> please say xine :P
<kkathman> lol
<amackay> gstreamer i think
<amackay> kaffine-xine isnt installed
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> hmm
<seth_k|lappy> does amaroK add the mp3s to your playlist?
<kkathman> Im stumped
<amackay> seth_k|lappy: yep
<kkathman> seth_k|lappy:  you wanna a shot?
<seth_k|lappy> lol
<seth_k|lappy> not to rehash a point already made... but gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe... you're suuuure it's installed? ;)
<kkathman> nalioth: sorry I repeated one of your questions...I was momentarily distracted by a child :)
<seth_k|lappy> well, as long as the child is cute, it is forgivable
<nalioth> kkathman: it's all good, bubba
<kkathman> seth_k|lappy: he's almost 16, so thats impossible of course :)
<amackay> seth_k|lappy: yep, definately installed
<kkathman> however he was telling me of a high grade made in geometry so its all good
<aay> there's got to be a way to keep konq from poping up everytime i put in a cd.  anyone know?
<kkathman> aay: you could refrain from putting a CD in I suppose
<aay> kkathman, lol.
<aay> yep that would solve ONE problem.
<seth_k|lappy> amackay, you might wait until Riddell releases 1.3.5 to breezy-updates. Since it's obviously an AmaroK issue localised to that software (and thus is not an engine problem) maybe 1.3.5 will make it all better
<seth_k|lappy> amackay, 1.3.5 has packages now but they require KDE 3.5b2
<aay> kkathman, hmm.  reading on the forums someone says remove "ivman" and that will prevent media from automatically being opened.
<nalioth> seth_k|lappy: 1.3.5 isnt available now?
<seth_k|lappy> nalioth, Riddell had packages last night but he built them in a 3.5b2 chroot
<seth_k|lappy> so they only installed on 3.5b2
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: that should be fixed now
<amackay> seth_k|lappy: good idea
<seth_k|lappy> oh, thanks Riddell. Then update, amackay :P
<nalioth> hmm, my mileage varys, i built mine from source (riddell has no powerpc)
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, is the package in breezy-updates now?
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: no, see kubuntu.org for download
<seth_k|lappy> amackay, ^^
<amackay> ah good
<_thumper_> Given that I unwittingly upgraded to KDE 3.5b1, will beta 2 be better or worse?
<seth_k|lappy> I had major issues with b2
<kkathman> aay: worth a try...and kudos for checking those forums :)
<_thumper_> or should I just wait till release date in mid Nov
<nalioth> i have a question about 3.5.. do they have ppc binaries for it?
<Riddell> nalioth: I do not
<Riddell> since I don't have a ppc
<nalioth> Riddell: guess i should get off my lazy arse and contribute, eh
<nalioth> Riddell: are there a deb-src laying around anywhere for them?
<Riddell> woo!
<Riddell> yes, the sources are there
<nalioth> i built flock from source last night, and i'm not impressed
<seth_k|lappy> flock = Firefox + goodies
<seth_k|lappy> but it's still rough, give it time
<seth_k|lappy> I like the tagging
<seth_k|lappy> and the blog editor
<nalioth> Riddell: will using deb-src instead of deb on those kde 3.5b2 links get me source?
<Riddell> nalioth: yep
<Riddell> apt-get source
<Riddell> cd foo
<Riddell> debuild
<nalioth> Riddell: but you didnt include deb-src lines in the kubuntu blog
<kkathman> love that debuild, but think destroy would be better
<Riddell> nalioth: well most people don't want the source, and they can work it out if they do
<nalioth> not if they'r lazy old men who dont think too well
<kkathman> hey I resemble that :)
<Riddell> well I'm always happy to be poked
<stupendo44> in order to stop an item from autostarting, do I have to delete it from /etc/share/autostart, or can I just change it's permissions?
<stupendo44> oops, */usr/share/autostart that should be
<amackay> Oh nuts, ive just installed the new amarok and gstreamer and it does exactly the same :(
#kubuntu 2006-10-23
<_knoppix> k
<jende> steven__: just remove it, if you're, as alike as I am, to use apt from time to time
<steven__> jende: Remove what?
<jende> steven__: adept
<_knoppix> i want to try out kubuntu , after a few month with ubuntu
<DaSkreech> jende: The kernel?
<steven__> jende: it's only a single package that i want to exclude from the update chack. If i remove adebt i won't get any updates.
<jende> steven__: that wrong
<jende> steven__: thats wrong
<steven__> jende: What do yuo mean?
<kirke> Hello
<jende> steven__: try aptitude on a aconsole
<jende> steven__: try aptitude on a a console
<kirke> Can I make a question?
<Laervian> what's wrong in using a GUI?
<Laervian> o_O
<kirke> Or ask :D.
<jende> DaSkreech: the kerenel??? huh???
<jende> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> jende: Neveer mind I just picked up on you
<kirke> Ok.
<steven__> jende: hmmm
<kirke> I want to install Free Pascal.
<jende> !free pascal
<kirke> I installed it.
<kirke> But I can't use the mouse.
<kirke> Is not absolutly necesary.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hey guys, would you suggest me a good external 56k usb modem for linux?
<kirke> But I prefer to work with the mouse.
<jende> kirke: it seems to be that its not a Kubuntu related topic, I gugess
<kirke> Where should I go?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Oh have you seen the new Yellow Dog?
<DaSkreech> Tallia1Kubuntu: I don't know does U.S. Robitics still exist?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Yeppers
<DaSkreech> :-D
<DaSkreech> Go E!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> yeah, i have a wireless router.. :D
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: The one running E17 on the PlayStation 3 :P
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i dunno where is the modem.. :P
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: hopefully Sony doesn't screw this one over as well
<DaSkreech> Tallia1Kubuntu: You dial up to the internet?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: I installed once a conceptronic and hadn't had any dramas
<Tallia1Kubuntu> you mean now?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> no, i am on optical fiber now.. it's for my daddy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> windows keep getting viruses, and an antivirus requires too many resources..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> since he use only browsing - camera - email, linux will be good for him.. :P
<plugs> flash 9 rocks.
<jende> kirke: I woulf try someone who maintains that stuff
<dragonflyseven> plugs: how did you get it working?
<jende> kirke: I would try someone who maintains that stuff
<dragonflyseven> plugs: I am having trouble with it.
<DaSkreech> Tallia1Kubuntu: And he dials up? :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> nope..
<kirke> Thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have an averycom..
<plugs> did you download the deb from the website?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and i am trying to make the drivers work.. :(
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i never did anything like this
<dragonflyseven> plugs: I tried that, and puting the .so in the firefox pluggin folder, but it doesnt work.
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: has the module for your modem been loaded succesfully?We're talking out a modem, don't we?
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: has the module for your modem been loaded succesfully?We're talking bout a modem, don't we?
<birdfish> Hey guys, where would I find the options to change how to the login screen looks?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: The Wikipage doesn't seem to mention seerof Souls at all
<plugs> well what i did was i did sudo dpkg -i ~/flashplugin-nonfree_9~beta1~seveas1_i386.deb
<plugs> that was all i had to do
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how do i check?
<dragonflyseven> plugs: I will try that.
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: what brand and model is ist?
<vge> how do i start the server install on xubuntu startup screen?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> everything i can see, is from dmesg: [17826102.136000]  usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Wait Sos :)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> on the modem is wrote AveryCom
<Tallia1Kubuntu> checking in windows where it was correctly installed it said to be SmartUSB56 SmartLink
<dragonflyseven> Is there a hot key to quit the Xserver and go to a terminal so that I can install a video card?
<ubuntu__> hellow i'm new in kubuntu :D
<cellofellow> dragonflyseven: ctrl+alt+F1-6
<DaSkreech> birdfish: I installed a package
<vge> is there a method to start xubuntu install without the graphic interface?
<birdfish> DaSkreech: so there is no application already installed to change the login manager then?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: ?
<ubuntu__> sombody to help me?
<DaSkreech> birdfish: Not that I know of
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> kcontrol-kdmtheme
<ubuntu__> ok
<birdfish> DaSkreech: thanks man :)
<dragonflyseven> cello: No, that just goes to a terminal window. I need to actually quit the Xserver.
<ubuntu__> i need to change my nick :s
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: try /nick <newnick>
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: yep, I just searched google
<ubuntu__> 
<Lam_> how does kde handle hidden folders?  gnome does it by a dot prefix
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: what?
<dragonflyseven> How do I actually quit the Xserver?
<ubuntu__> 
<DaSkreech> dragonflyseven: You could just Kill X
<dragonflyseven> adskreech: how?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Which wiki page ?
<DaSkreech> try Alt+Ctrl+Esc and click on the Desktop Though I think that may just log you out
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Ebuntu
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: patebin the output of lspci
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Ahhh, because I've got nothing to do with those guys.  They use their own packages
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> Aight Cool
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> is rar really shareware?
<jende> Ace2016: AFAIK yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/XH53AX23.html
<Ace2016> it said i have to register in 40 days? is that for extraction too?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: don't look at the intel internal modem..... that's fucked up
<Ace2016> or is this for making rar files only?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am trying to use the USB one..
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu__> 
<snikker> anyones have experience with vmware server?
<rubensadicto> como eu imprimo no kde em modo economico
<ubuntu__> 
<ubuntu__> alguien habla espa;ol?
<Dink> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Ace2016> Is there another app i can use instead of rar? i only need to extract the odd file
<afm\colossus> unrar
<afm\colossus> :>
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: it wa a usb thingy, though, wasn't it
<Ace2016> is unrar a part of rar?
<afm\colossus> no
<rcarr> Ace2016: unrar-free
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: ? the one i am trying to install is USB
<afm\colossus> unrar-free works only for 2.x-version archives, afaik
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: if so give me the output of lsusb
<Ace2016> what about unace-nonfree? is that shareware too?
<ubuntu__> thanks for your help:D
<jende> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/dzefeN49.html
<Caedmon> I could use a bit of help with getting my WLAN Card running in 6.06 LTS.. if anyone's willing?
<valkerie> how old is the card?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Caedmon> Card is fairly recent.
<valkerie> chances are that the kernel wont have the appropriate block drivers for it if it's less than oh..... 1.5 years old
<DaSkreech> So long suckers :)
<Caedmon> Not that recent..
<Caedmon> Netgear WG311 v2
<Caedmon> there's been a v3 put out more recently
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: It should work as long as you have it Just that it will moan a lot
<DaSkreech> jende: Can't we get that fixed?
<dragonflyseven> OK, flash is triving me crazy. If I have libflashplayer.so in the mozilla plugins folder, shouldn't it work?
<valkerie> yeah
<valkerie> i have the same problem
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: still there?
<valkerie> about the wireless card.... try using NDISwrapper
<valkerie> it allows you to use windows drivers on the card
<valkerie> that works sometimes
<Caedmon> That's what I was looking at..  just trying to figure out where I can get kernel source packages without a network connection
<Caedmon> and actually there is a driver for the card.. acx100.sf.net
<Caedmon> cause it uses the TI ACX111 chipset
<valkerie> you got lucky then
<Caedmon> I figured that..  Ideas on how to get kernel source packages, build-essential etc without a network connection tho?
<dragonflyseven> So anyone have any ideas about getting flash 9 beta to work with Firefox 2?
<valkerie> best thing i can tell you is find a friend that will let you download it
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: i checked now all of google and other ways to figure whether there is a module for linux or not, but i couldnt find one
<Caedmon> Well.. I am dual booting
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: i checked now all of google and other ways to figure whether there is a module for linux or not, but i couldnt find one
<Caedmon> so I can download myself and drop it on a flashdrive or something
<Caedmon> but I need to know where
<Caedmon> lol
<valkerie> where as in...
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: sorry that I cant help really
<Tallia1Kubuntu> jende: suggest me to buy any modem?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> brand i mean
<Brydenn33> hahaha
<Brydenn33> i finally did it
<Brydenn33> darn ntfs-3g was a pain
<Brydenn33> just had to make sense of their error message
<Brydenn33> ok so i have the solution to anyone trying to get "READ/WRITE" access on an NTFS partition
<Brydenn33> using the ntfs-3g method
<dragonflyseven> Ha! I got flash 9 beta to work!
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://www.conceptronic.net/site/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabindex=0&tabid=197&otabid=195&nextmn=0&modid=3&item=46
<ubuntu_> i need some help
<jende> Brydenn33: tell us how did you make it
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<LoRez> Warning: `ubuntu_' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> anyone can help me installing kubuntu?
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LjL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jende> ubuntu__: whats the prob...next time please be patient and wait til one answers
<ubuntu_> i reach the patition choosing part and it gives me a blank screen with no partitions to choose from i got a dual system
<Brydenn33> jende: ok...
<jende> ubuntu_: means you have already made an ext2/ext3 partition and its not shown in the partition menu?
<ubuntu_> well?
<ubuntu_> yup
<Brydenn33> well obviously you have to make sure FUSE and ntfs-3g are installed
<Brydenn33> and change fstab correctly and make sure Fuse is added to the bottom line in your modules
<Brydenn33> but for some reason ever time i rebooted it wouldnt be mounted
<przemek> hi all
<jende> ubuntu_: if you can't wait til someone answers...I'm not helping you due to your impatience
<Brydenn33> and in the konsole it said you had to reboot windows TWICE or use the FORCE option to mount it
<Brydenn33> i tried a FORCE mount, and that worked
<Brydenn33> however
<Brydenn33> when you reboot the machine it would go back to being unmounted, so that wasnt what i wanted
<ubuntu_> ive been trying to install kubuntu for 2 days straight sorry for my impatiance this doesnt happen with ubuntu though
<przemek> jest ktos z Polski??
<Brydenn33> i wanted it to automount and get the read/write access
<jende> Tallia1Kubuntu: or check that site http://linmodems.org/
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Brydenn33> so after reading a bit on a forum i found i rebooted back to windows
<Brydenn33> and it did a scan on the HD
<Brydenn33> i rebooted after the scan again back into windows
<Brydenn33> then rebooted back into Kubuntu
<Brydenn33> and there it was. perfect!
<Brydenn33> everything mounted fine
<jende> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Brydenn33> and i have full read/write access on the partition
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: what are you having trouble with
<ubuntu_> im trying to install kubuntu cause i didnt like ubuntu
<ubuntu_> the intallation goes fine till it reaches the manually patition part
<ubuntu_> and i get nothing
<ubuntu_> a blank screen with no partitions
<Brydenn33> is there a way to add what i said to some forum so people can do this too? that error bugged me for 4 days
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: why don't you let it partition itself
<ubuntu_> cause i got windows too
<jende> !pl > przemek
<jende> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jende> przemek: poland is there
<ubuntu_> BonBon?
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: ok, for linux you need 3 partitions, one ~150MB for /boot, one swap partition that is 2 times ram, and the rest for /
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: you need patience, it takes time to type
<ubuntu_> i dont need the /boot i didnt need it for ubuntu why should i need it for kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: ok, don't need /boot
<jende> BonBonTheJon: he is quite impatient, thats why I didn#t help at it's almost 1.30am here
<BonBonTheJon> jende: where are you at
<jende> BonBonTheJon: Germany
<BonBonTheJon> jende: where in Germany
<BonBonTheJon> jende: which state (bundesland?)
<jende> BonBonTheJon: lower saxony, 60k's south of hannover
<jende> BonBonTheJon: niedersachsen
<jende> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: hows it coming
<jende> BonBonTheJon: where abouts are you?
<BonBonTheJon> jende: Cincinnati
<jende> BonBonTheJon: how come that you speak german?
<BonBonTheJon> jende: I studied it in high school
<jende> BonBonTheJon: cool
<BonBonTheJon> jende: ja
<jende> BonBonTheJon: alles okay in cincinnati?
<BonBonTheJon> jende: es geht in cincinnati
<kenny75> any italian here?
<jende> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BonBonTheJon> lol, I've been waiting for someone to either tell us to go to offtopic or -de
<jende> BonBonTheJon: I'll be gone for a nap now-it's kinda late anyway
<ubuntu_> im being patient will someone put some effort in helping me?
<BonBonTheJon> jende: Guten Abend.
<jende> BonBonTheJon: danke schn, bis morgen
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: what step are you on
<BonBonTheJon> jende: danke
<ubuntu_> manually patition hard drive and the next one is blank where it should contain the patitions to choose from
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: you need to create two partitions
<BonBonTheJon> ubu
<ubuntu_> did that
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: so you have one swap that is twice the amount of memory and the rest is /
<ubuntu_> yes plus other windows partitions
<BonBonTheJon> ubun
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: ok, so you are good to continue
<ubuntu_> nope i cant see my partitions in the partition stage even though it already scanned for them
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: you need to save the partition table
<ubuntu_> how do i do that?
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: there should be buttons at the bottom of the screen
<ubuntu_> its "go back" "continue" and "cancel" basta
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: continue
<ubuntu_> noting comes up after i click on continue
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: what is on the screen
<ubuntu_> nothing but the cancel button and its showing the circle indicating its working on something and thats been going on for like forever
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: any words on the screen
<campbch> is it possible to set up a printer on a server in the network, ie //apollo/apts? i've been trying printer>add in the dialogue, and it can't locate it
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: are you using the live CD
<ubuntu_> make sure to allocate space for a root partition "/" and bla bla bla
<ubuntu_> yes i am
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: when you created the partition did you tell it the mount point was /
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: did you make the swap as type swap
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: and did you make the other ext3 as /
<ubuntu_> well that is the stage im waiting for like in ubuntu but it never showed up thats when i click on manually partition
<Dr_willis> Pumpkin Computers -->  http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2006/10/pumpkin_compute.html?CMP=OTC-0D6B48984890
<Dr_willis> :)
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: do you still have ubuntu installed?
<sacha_> hello
<ubuntu_> no i formatted its partition so i could install kubuntu alone
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: well then
<ubuntu_> lol i get it
<ubuntu_> sorry bon
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: recheck your partitions
<ubuntu_> sure ill do that
<ubuntu_> thanks bon and sorry again if i was impatient
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: that error would imply you didn't specify a / partition
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu_: I try to be helpful
<ubuntu_> thanks bon ill try again
<ubuntu_> over'n'out
<cellofellow> I got kxdocker to work finally. installed the new version from a third-party repo.
<cellofellow> The kxdocker in dapper is OLD
<LjL> cellofellow: what about just waiting until Edgy is out? it's got a newer version of it
<cellofellow> LjL: how new?
<LjL> !info kxdocker edgy
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<cellofellow> LjL: that's what I installed. I'll remove the third-party version before I upgrade.
<cellofellow> Anybody think that openoffice.org is kind of a weird name?
<cellofellow> sounds like a website to me. OpenOffice sounds like a program
<zorda> I need some help.
<zorda> and
<Brydenn33> hey guys, is there a need to have a firewall in linux like there is in windows? if so, what one should i go with?
<zorda> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kyral> Brydenn33: technically no
<zorda> lol
<zorda> firewall?
<LjL> !firewall > Brydenn33
<Kyral> and all the Linux firewalls are frontends to Linux's built in Firewall, IPTables
<Hawkwind> Brydenn33: It all depends on your setup really
<Brydenn33> k
<zorda> linux is its own fire wall dude
<Brydenn33> yah i see IPTables all over the place hehe
<Brydenn33> ok
<Kyral> the ArchWiki has a nice simple Firewall setup
<Brydenn33> was just curious
<Hawkwind> zorda: Not exactly
<Kyral> Is quite nice for home systems
<zorda> yea but
<zorda> if you get hackers up your box your really not going to stop them
<Hawkwind> Brydenn33: ipkungfu is a good one, written by trappist here in this channel, and you can sudo apt-get install ipkungfu if you want to use it :)
<Kyral> ....excuse me?
<Hawkwind> zorda: Again, not true
* Kyral is proud to call himself a Hacker
<Brydenn33> yah Hawkwind i heard its still pretty beta though
<Hawkwind> Brydenn33: Far from beta
* zorda is prowd to call him self a FBI agent
<Kyral> You misunderstand me
<Brydenn33> Federal Booty Inspector?
<Kyral> I am a Hacker as defined by RMS
<zorda> I am a windows hacker
<Kyral> What you mean is a Black-Hat Hacker or Cracker
<zorda> and i feel like a noob here
<Kyral> It ain't hard to Crack windows
<zorda> nope nope
<Hawkwind> Though this conversation really needs to be in #Kubuntu-Offtopic
<Brydenn33> lol
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know how I could make #beryl my default WM?
<Brydenn33> ok lets go talk there Hawkwind ;)
<Kr4t05> beryl*
<zorda> hmm i need somehelp
<zorda> how do i get all my muisca nd vids and everthing to my linux drive?
<zorda> its all in windows encriped files
<otaku-san> Kr4t05: I saw something on that...I think you have to manually do it tho' still
<zorda> is there any way?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Have you talked to the guys in #Beryl ?  I bet they could tell you real quick
<Brydenn33> what did you encrypt them with zorda
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: I did, and the guy who was helping me pinged out. :/
<zorda> come one some one tell me
<vryo> anyone know why when i ping i can see my server but when i type the url it shows an error?
<vryo> firefox = no show, ping hostname = show
<Delphinus> what error are you getting/
<Delphinus> with firefox
<vryo> unable to connect
<vryo> http://edee.ath.cx/
<zorda> danm it anyone know a server too rizon?
<Brydenn33> Kyral: so what point is there in installing a front end if the os already has a built in firewall?
<vryo> im trying to connect it to the web but i cant seem to find the problem
<zorda> im srating to miss all the user friendly crap ;-;
<Delphinus> are you running a webserver on this box vryo
<vryo> yeah
<Delphinus> apache?
<vryo> yea
<Kyral> Brydenn33: because IPTables is a PITA to learn, but once mastered is VERY powerful
<Delphinus> do you have a gui on this box? kde or something/
<Delphinus> or just ssh?
<Brydenn33> well it comes pre-configured i assume
<vryo> i flushed iptables, forwarded ports. naw im using the server version
<Brydenn33> i really dont have much to worry about then right?
<vryo> im sshed into rite now using my lan ip
<Kyral> Brydenn33: noper :P
<Delphinus> if you type the lan ip into your browser does it connect?
<Kyral> Brydenn33: thats because nothing listens in Linux by default
<vryo> yeah but not the wan
<Delphinus> is it behind a firewall?
<vryo> umm no i dont think so
<Delphinus> and how many real world IP's do you have?
<Delphinus> do you use a router?
<Delphinus> ie how does iti connect to the internet
<vryo> yeah i use a router
<Delphinus> ok the router is your firewall
<vryo> WAN>router>server
<Delphinus> you have to forward port 80 to your server box
<vryo> yeah i did
<vryo> i turned off all the other forwards just incase
<tanubis> here's a basic question: what are some good repositories to add to a default install of Kubuntu (dapper) sources.list?
<Delphinus> anothing thing to note, you will prob not be able to access the box using the WAN ip
<vryo> tanubis, yeah http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper
<Delphinus> but it looks like your port forwarding might be set up slightly wrong
<vryo> check the way bottom
<Kr4t05> tanubis: uni/multiverse, Seveas's, back-ports, etc.
<Delphinus> vryo: you will prob need both the NAT rule and a firewall rule
<Delphinus> because since you can access the webserver via you lan the server itself is set up fine
<Delphinus> but the issues are when we try and connect to it via WAN
<Delphinus> ie thru the router
<Delphinus> as your router acts as a firewall
<tanubis> kr4t05 all of those seem to be for breezy, we have dapper instead.  Trying to add a bigger library because the program list is very small.
<tanubis> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> tanubis: Seveas's is for dapper.
<zorda> can you dual screen on ubounto?
<tanubis> ok, thanks
<Kr4t05> !source-o-matic > tanubis
<Seveas> Kr4t05, breezy and edgy as well
<Delphinus> zorda: do you mean have dual monitors?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: it is possible
<zorda> yea
<troy> I hope that the koffice 1.6 packages for edgy amd64 get fixed sometime
<Kr4t05> Seveas: Of course
<Delphinus> i'd like to work that out myself :P
<vryo> i have a thomson firewall, and it has only 3 sections under the firewall table. ToD(Time of day) filter/web filter/event log
<vryo> under the web filter the firewall protection isnt enabled
<vryo> i mean thomson router
<Delphinus> i'm unfamiliar with thomson gear sorry
<Delphinus> but i'm 99% sure thats where the issue lies
<vryo> yeah, aiite thanks for your help
<Delphinus> np :)
<zorda> can i get limewire or sometthing simmaler on this thing?
<teledyn> tanubis: /msg ubotu mplayer
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: you can install limewire on linux
<Kr4t05> Is /usr/share/xsessions the proper place for kde/beryl/gnome.desktop?
<zorda> i can ok
<zorda> thanks
<otaku-san> why not frostwire?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: bittorrent is better though
<zorda> yea but i like it
<zorda> i can get what i want fast
<zorda> bittorent is SLOW
<zorda> for me anyway
<zorda> i got shity cable
<zorda> can i cuss here?
<LjL> !language
<zorda> !ok sorry
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: nope
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zorda> gotya
<zorda> so on limewire i want the other instal right?
<tanubis> Kr4t05 : thanks
<teledyn> Kr4t05: dpkg -S /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<zorda> BonBontheJon: do you know?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: what do you mean 'other install'?
<zorda> i have a windows online install
<zorda> a windows offline
<zorda> Mac osx
<zorda> linux RPM
<zorda> mac classic
<zorda> and a os2 soaris linux one
<teledyn> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: download the RPM, but you need to install alien
<vryo> Delphinus, can u tell me if you see anything http://edee.ath.cx plz?
<zorda> alien?
<zorda> im sorry i such a noob
<bmo> limewire is bad for your computer.  get rid of it
<Delphinus> titl?
<zorda> brno
<vryo> yes!
<Delphinus> nice work :D
<zorda> if you think it is bad
<vryo> thank you it works
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: alien converts RPM into DEB
<Hawkwind> It's highly recommended *not* to use alien
<Hawkwind> Alien is very very dangerous and will probably break many things
<Delphinus> vryo: got a title but nothing else loaded yet
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: how would you install Limewire
<teledyn> i use alien
<Strider> Someone mind helping me... I'm a complete linux/kubuntu newb and I'm trying to install firefox (I dislike using konquerer), but it's not extracting correctly.
<Hawkwind> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Hawkwind> Strider: sudo apt-get install firefox  from a terminal
<zorda> Frostwire?
<teledyn> its actually i think more and more safer probably because of LSB
<Hawkwind> Strider: You need to make sure you have all the repos enabled as well
<zorda> is it as big as lime?
<zorda> i mean
<Strider> Okay..
<Hawkwind> !frostwire | zorda
<ubotu> zorda: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<zorda> ah
<zorda> it is gnut
<vryo> o really?
<vryo> its supposed to be like a messed up version of wordpress, i was testing out a css
<Delphinus> vryo: its hanging on transferring data
<Delphinus> try a very basic hello world page, see if that loads
<zorda> To will explain how to install the free P2P Gnutella client called FrostWire
<Jonty> Isn't LimeWire open source anyway?
<zorda> yea
<otaku-san> it has something that doesn't make it really opensource
<Strider> I didn't think so... you can buy a version of limewire at best buy
<vryo> Delphinus: how bout now?
<teledyn> what about gift?
<Jonty> otaku-san: what's that?
<otaku-san> go to frostwires site and they explain
<teledyn> it handles gnutella
<Jonty> oh
<Delphinus> vryo: nothing now, no connection :P
<teledyn> and you don't need java crap to run it
<vryo> Delphinus: dohhh..
<Jonty> oh, is it just that it uses java?
<teledyn> apt-cache search gift
<Delphinus> vryo: before you asked me to try again, it finally managed to load a page, but had no CSS or anything
<Jonty> Oh, I see, DRM
<zorda> hmm
<zorda> ok welllllll
<zorda> atleast ubunto makes it easy to instal
<vryo> Delphinus: i just restarted the server. did u happen to see the words 'Helllo world?'
<Delphinus> yes perfectly P:D
<Delphinus> Helllo world?
<zorda> Hey does any one know if i can my window encoded files on ubunto?
<vryo> haha yes ok i think its working ok now thanks again
<BonBonTheJon> !w32codec | zorda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> !w32codecs | zorda
<ubotu> zorda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorda> so i put that in my comadline?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: you need to install w32codecs
<zorda> and i get that where?
<teledyn> zorda: who are you asking?  what are you asking now?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: in adept install w32codecs
<teledyn> BonBonTheJon: what on earth do w32codecs have to do with a gnutella client?  or am i on the wrong planet?
<zorda> adept?
<maverick> BonBonTheJon: what repository do i need to enable in order to access w32codecs package
<maverick> as it's not in my list...
<BonBonTheJon> teledyn: he asked about playing windows format media
<zorda> I AM SO SORRY ABOUT MY NOOB NESS
<teledyn> BonBonTheJon: earlier he was asking about a gnutella client.  i'm lost
<teledyn> sorry
<BonBonTheJon> maverick, zorda follow the instructions
<BonBonTheJon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maverick> no i have p3
<teledyn> zorda: type the nick of the person you are talking to, so it limits the confusion
<maverick> libxine-extracodecs
<zorda> yes sir
<maverick> i thought of others like WMA
<BonBonTheJon> maverick, zorda: you need w32codecs
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: I think you need multiverse
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: its mp2 but its in windows files
<zorda> mp3
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: install w32codecs and see if that works
<CVirus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> zorda: ^
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  ok what im really asking is how do i get in to my windows harddrive
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: oh, is it ntfs or fat32
<zorda> ntfs
<maverick> 0-o
<CVirus> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: you can read ntfs but you cant write
<BluesKaj> zorda: see the system menu beside the ki-menu ?
<BonBonTheJon> !ntfs
<CVirus> zorda: ^
<BluesKaj> click on Storage media
<maverick> You can write ntfs if u use ntfs-3g package wgich is still beta and not guranteed to work on ur machine
<CVirus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<CVirus> weird
<zorda> ki menu?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: k-menu
<zorda> i got a Aps places and system
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: places
<sorush20> can dd work on a mounted partition?
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: and where now?
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  i have 2 hds one is ubunto and oone is windows
<zorda> all the comp slang is mostly the same here right?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: you need to install support for ntfs, then mount it, then you need w32codecs to read the WMAs
<zorda> i dont use wma
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: where do i get the support?
<BonBonTheJon> !ntfs | zorda
<ubotu> zorda: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<maverick> zorda: i guess the bot did the job ^
<zorda> umm
<zorda> this will still work with 2 hds right?
<Delphinus> vryo: i found the problem :)
<zorda> its not a partion
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: the hard drive has partitions on it
<Delphinus> vryo: you still round?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: in Windows' case, it is one giant partition
<maverick> zorda: mount whtever partiton you want that exists on whatever HD u have...
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: i have 2 hds i put the second 250gig in my self
<zorda> windows has a 180 gig for its self
<zorda> and all of my info is there
<astronaute> when installing dual winXP and kubuntu, its better to install windows first or no ?
<Delphinus> vryo: you need to check your links, if you view the source everything links to 192.168.0.16, which isn't going to work for anyone not on your home network :)
<T3hWiz0rd> is the edgy kernel gonna be a bit more fster than the current? i've noticed a bit of lag.
<NightBird> hm... can kubuntu read from/write to ntfs partitions fine?
<unix_infidel> T3hWiz0rd: ive noticed no such lag.
<unix_infidel> maybe you should just compile your own.
<T3hWiz0rd> unix_infidel: when i switch between desktops its a bit laggy
<zorda> astronaute:  id say ku
<unix_infidel> T3hWiz0rd: that has nothing to do with the kernel dudestrer
<maverick> NightBird: as i said before there exists a package called "Ntfs-3g" tha's still beta and is not guranteed to work in all cases...
<zorda> astronaute:  couse it will take over your boot anyway
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: do this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<NightBird> I know that one of the ntfs projects has gotten to the point where it can read from and write to ntfs without destroying the system...
<astronaute> zorda even if winXP is installed after it, grub wil boot first ?
<astronaute> load
<BonBonTheJon> astronaute: Install Windows and then Kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> astronaute: install grub in the MBR
<astronaute> great, 2 opposite responses ^^
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: did you get my link
<dec_> got a question: I want to burn some mp3 songs on cd to play in my car audio player any program in mind?
<flaccid> dec_: k3b
<Hawkwind> dec_: k3b
<maverick> NightBird: i don't use windows but i've tried Ntfs-3g and yes it worked flawlesly...
<NightBird> maverick, I see
<dec_> when I use k3b it says unrecognized format "mp3"
<BonBonTheJon> zorda, NightBird: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ntfs-3g
<flaccid> !mp3 > dec
<NightBird> that is definitly good news as I currently have 1tb+ of ntfs partitioned disk storage... and I don't really want to lose any of it
<flaccid> !mp3 > dec_
<bimberi> astronaute: casting vote: windows first :)
<astronaute> ntfs write support is really risky ?
<dec_> yes mp3 and i want to convert so i can play in my car cd playe
<flaccid> dec_: you need to install mp3 as per the link provided
<Hawkwind> dec_: Nothing to convert.  Burn them with k3b and it does it for you
<astronaute> yes im installing windows first actually, its for my gf, i prefer debian =)
<BonBonTheJon> astronaute: its in beta, which means it works for the most part, but there can be problems
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: Thanks alot man
<flaccid> so you can decode
<flaccid> Hawkwind: i believe he wants mp3 > cda
<astronaute> BonBonTheJon yes i understand, dotn care about problems, but just dont want to loose data you see =)
<Hawkwind> flaccid: As I stated, he doesn't need that
<Hawkwind> flaccid: If he uses k3b it will burn it in a file format that his car will play
<dec_> it just comes up unsupported format without a link
<BonBonTheJon> astronaute: no one wants to lose data :)
<Delphinus> dec_:  i think you need something to decode the MP3 so k3b can then read it and burn to cd
<zorda> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> Delphinus: No you don't.  k3b does all of that for you by default
<zorda> ok know where do i get a decoder for mp3?
<dec_> hawkwind how? when i select to burn audio cd and drag the mp3 files it says unsupported format
<BonBonTheJon> Delphinus, dec_: you need libk3b2-mp3
<zorda> and what the heck isnt it there alreaty>
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: install libxine-extracodecs
<zorda> where?
<zorda> is it?
<zorda> im sorry about my major noobness
<maverick> zorda, run this in the command line
<flaccid> Hawkwind: what format is that?
<maverick> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  i cant pm with you
<flaccid> Hawkwind: how does it decode the mp3?
<otaku-san> zorda: don't worry...we're all n00b
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: vate messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: ok, you need to include universe and multiverse in your sources.list
<abattoir> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<abattoir> dec_: ^^^^ make sure you have that installed
<dec_> I tried to install it is temporarily unavailable
<Hawkwind> flaccid: That I don't know.  I have only ogg formatted files on my pc and I burn audio CD's all the time and they play in every player I put them in.  Even some that are 15+ years old
<abattoir> dec_: then make sure you have universe/multiverse enabled
<abattoir> dec_: universe, specifically
<BluesKaj> ! info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<flaccid> Hawkwind: thats why. can't decode mp3 without a codec...
<maverick> Zorda: do u know how to enable multiverse/universe ??
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> Hawkwind: can decode ogg as ogg is supported out of the box
<zorda> back
<zorda> maverick:  np
<zorda> maverick:  no
<Hawkwind> flaccid: It does the same with mp3 as well
<CaBlGuY> !seti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seti - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !BIONIC
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I just sat here and tested it as we were speaking.  I ripped a cd to mp3 format, used k3b to burn it and it plays in all 6 players I have here and in both vehicles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BIONIC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: you need to enable universe
<CaBlGuY> !S.E.T.I.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about S.E.T.I. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorda> how?
<m4v3rick>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<CaBlGuY> !SETI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SETI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> !easysource | zorda
<ubotu> zorda: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: Feel free to do that in pm so you don't disrupt the channel
<CaBlGuY> hMMMMM
<zorda> !BF2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BF2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> I'm lookin for seti there smartazz..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<zorda> !BFG
<m4v3rick>  /msg NickServ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BFG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4v3rick>  /NickServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<CaBlGuY> :p
<zorda> !waterfiltraion
<flaccid> Hawkwind: doesn't he want to burn audio cd and not mp3 cd?
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: That was totally uncalled for.  Please use the bot in PM if you don't know what you're searching for
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waterfiltraion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> zorda: Please stop
<Hawkwind> flaccid: In k3b you select audio cd.  It does it all for you
<CaBlGuY> Hawkwind:  Ummm   I know what im lookin for the genios..
<CaBlGuY> genious even..
<flaccid> Hawkwind: i know that but you said 'ripped a cd to mp3 format'
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY: Enough of the name calling
<CaBlGuY> nvm
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: did you follow the link for source-o-matic
<CaBlGuY> blow me
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@mo-76-0-46-146.dhcp.embarqhsd.net]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  how do i use that website?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: what country are you in
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: usa
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I ripped it, then burned it with k3b.  I've done both ogg and mp3.  k3b takes care of everything for you is the point
<Strider> What's the KDE equivelant of gedit?
<otaku-san> then do us
<abattoir> Strider: kate
<Hawkwind> Strider: kate, kwrite
<Hawkwind> maverick_: Please stop changing nicks
<flaccid> Hawkwind: you don't say.....
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I do say :P
<otaku-san> the letters "us" that  is
<Hawkwind> flaccid: It's done it for years.  It converts it to what it needs to play anywhere
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oops
<flaccid> there is a difference between a data and audio cd
<Hawkwind> LOL gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: change your version to dapper
<zorda> so what do i do with this code?
<vryo> Delphinus: o sorry about that, i was taking care of business  :-) i have to probably change the setting in wordpress huh?
<zorda> i have dapper
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: enter us as country code
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I never onced mentioned data cd either in any of my sentences
<zorda> i did
<zorda> and i entered my sys stats too
<flaccid> Hawkwind: no such thing as an mp3 format cd - thats data
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: I'll paste bin a sources.list for you, can you open /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<flaccid> you probably meant audio
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84.36.3.23]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<zorda> danm why is this so painfull
<zorda> sorry
<zorda> but why isnt mp3 a reguler thing in drapper?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: legal reasons
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorda> WHAT
<flaccid> mp3 is not free
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27911/
<zorda> oh
<zorda> lol
<abattoir> zorda: read the first para of the first link there
<zorda> i totaly forgot
<flaccid> dec_: fixed the problem yet?
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: paste the text of that page in your sources.list
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: make sure you are editing it as root
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: do you know how to do that
<flaccid> Hawkwind: do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Again, I never mentioned data.  I stated, I burned a CD full of mp3's in k3b.  Meaning, I selected 'audio CD', then burned
<vryo> flaccid: i just use xmms and easyubuntu
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Again, if you burn with k3b either ogg or mp3, it will convert it accordingly so it plays in any player.  It has done so for years
<vryo> flaccid: oops sorry
<flaccid> Hawkwind: when someone says 'burned a cd of full of mp3s' it could be data or audio
<flaccid> Hawkwind: do you have the mp3 codecs installed?
<zorda> I HATE bing a noob agian _-_
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: come on, we're here to help
<zorda> yea
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: open the menu and click the run program
<zorda> where?
<zorda> i just did one of the code lines
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: huh?
<BluesKaj> bottom left on the desktop
<Hawkwind> flaccid: Actually no it can't be a data cd.  You can not burn mp3s as data as data CD's have to be mounted, audio cd's don't get mounted
<Hawkwind> flaccid: I'm sure I do as it installed it when I installed the distro
<BluesKaj> zorda, the Icon with the "K "
<zorda> i did the gpg crap
<flaccid> Hawkwind: that might explain why decoding mp3 worked for you
<zorda> no what?
<flaccid> and yes you can burn mp3 to an iso9660 as data and play them again no problem
<zorda> i have no K im on ubunto
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: in the bottom left hand corner there should be a button for the menu
<zorda> umm i got a butten to clear everthing
<zorda> thats it
<Treznor> Hey folks.  Anyone have experience getting sound to work in an IBM T42?
<Jucato> ...
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: what are you in
<unix_infidel> Treznor: works outta the box.
<Treznor> Not for me, sadly.
<Treznor> Well, not with Edgy.
<zorda> BonBonTheJon: ?
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  ubunto drapper drake
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<zorda> Ubunto
<zorda> oh..shit..
<zorda> X_X
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: its ok, this is a universal thing
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> #ubuntu
<zorda> aaaahhh
<zorda> thak you
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: we can still fix it here if you want, or ask on #ubuntu
* BonBonTheJon understands why zorda was confused
<zorda> id liek to fix it here
<BonBonTheJon> ok
<flaccid> Hawkwind: try removing your mp3 codecs then doing it
<BonBonTheJon> look around in the mennu for a console, I dont know what its called in GNOME
<zorda> you mean like the comand line?
<BluesKaj> ppl still use gnome ? :)
<BonBonTheJon> yeah
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: got it open?
<Jucato> zorda: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<zorda> yea
<zorda>  i gotr tyit
<zorda> go it
<zorda> .....................
<zorda> i have got it
<zorda> open
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: ok, do 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: you will need to type in your password
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: tell me when thats ready
<zorda> ummmmm
<zorda> i cant type...
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: ??
<BluesKaj> maybe he doesn't have gedit installed
<Jucato> O_o
<Jucato> gedit is installed by default on Ubuntu
<zorda> i cant type most of the time but...
<BluesKaj> maybe kate
<Jucato> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<zorda> i have buin puting all that stuff in
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: hes in GNOME and gedit is installed by defualt
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: what's he trying to do btw?
<BluesKaj> gnome eh , then why isn't he in #ubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: he wants support for mp3, so he needs universe and multiverse enabled
<Jucato> oh
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: I've got him this far, he'd have to re-ask the question
<zorda> ok i cant type with that line inputed
<Jucato> zorda: you might find this guide useful for enabling multiverse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Jucato> but it's all GUI (using Synaptic)
<Jucato> :P
<BluesKaj> ok bonbon
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: I need to go, follow that guide to enable multiverse, and other people hopefuly will help you
<flaccid> Hawkwind: i believe i am right!
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  ok thanks for all the help dude
<BonBonTheJon> zorda: I"ll be back in like 45 minutes if you still need help
* Jucato wonders if Hawkwind is there...
<zorda> BonBonTheJon:  wont be here
<flaccid> dec_ has left the server, but he prolly needs to apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<zorda> danm i tried of this linux is kubunto easer>
<Jucato> flaccid: to burn MP3's using K3b?
<flaccid> Jucato: to decode the mp3s for burn to audio cd
<Jucato> oh
<flaccid> so basically he is wrong and i am right :)
<zorda> why is this system so hard?
<flaccid> zorda: whats hard sorry
<zorda> insnt there anything easer?
<zorda> ubunto
<Jucato> zorda: have you tried the guide?
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> zorda: after enabling multiverse, follow that RestrictedFormats page to see what you codecs you need for MP3
<flaccid> zorda: what is difficult?
<zorda> the hole  os
<flaccid> !libk3b2-mp3 > flaccid
<zorda> im just so used to windows
<zorda> i can do it
<zorda> but its just painfull
<flaccid> !libk3b2-mp3 > Hawkwind
<zorda> sorry for emobitiching on you guys
<flaccid> tis what the channel is for
<flaccid> sometimes hehe
<flaccid> just ask specific questions to get specific answers
<campbch_> anyone here know C or know of a channel where i could ask a c related question?
<carrera594> hey
<flaccid> campbch_: ##c
<flaccid> hi
<campbch_> keeps telling me it can't send to channel
<carrera594> who here is able to use a WG121 Wireless Adapter with Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<Jucato> campbch_: maybe only registered nicks are allowed to?
<campbch_> ? i registered
<flaccid> could be moderated chan
<campbch_> ...
<Jucato> that too
<zorda> ohhh
<zorda> i know why its so hard
<flaccid> seems ok to me
<zorda> couse they arnt usinf trums i understand
<campbch_> well anyways, if i cant get help there where should i go? i have some questions about errors the compiler is turning up that can't possibly be right
<flaccid> zorda: trums?
<Jucato> I think he meant "they are using terms..."
* flaccid can talk in ##c no problem
<flaccid> ah terms
<flaccid> once your terms are adjusted its mad
<Jucato> campbch_: which nick is registered? campbch_  or campbch (if you have one)
<campbch_> ok, the first time it went it forwarded to some other channel, it was the wrong one
<campbch_> nvm
<Jucato> heh
* Jucato wants to take a peek in ##c
<flaccid> campbch_: ##c and not #c
<Jucato> flaccid: is there a C++ channel?
<flaccid> not sure
<Jucato> :)
<atticstorm> All have you seen on the Gnome (ubuntu) side of thing that with laptops there are blue lines on the buttons that disapear when the mouse pointer is waived over them.  Do you know how to corect this issue?
<flaccid> atticstorm: as kin #ubuntu
<Jucato> ohayou seishinbyou! :)
* Jucato translates flaccid's statement to "ask in #ubuntu"
<atticstorm> flaccid, posted there, have not gotten a bite.  They wonder if they are not as helpful.
<seishinbyou> 
<seishinbyou> That is to say, good morning
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I couldn't see the text :P
<flaccid> atticstorm: could be a video/driver issue
<seishinbyou> My encoding might be borked
<Jucato> seishinbyou: no. coz I'm on XChat on XP probably hehehe
<seishinbyou> Still, though, with JIS, SJIS, EUC, and UTF-8, there are so many wonderful ways for encodings to mismatch
<atticstorm> flaccid, seen on two different laptops but they both have ATI cards.  Do not see this on the KDE side.  Wonder if I shoud try the "ATI" drivers.
<flaccid> atticstorm: i would try that first and if problem persists could be a gnome/gtk issue
<vge> how badly i can mess up with dpkg-reconfigure -a :)
<atticstorm> flaccid:  Thanks will give it a go, appreciate the help.
<flaccid> np
<campbch_> hey, i tried to open skim but it doesnt let me do anything with it...
<Jucato> vge: err... a lot? :P
<Jucato> flaccid: found my own answer: ##c++ :)
<vge> hmm, i somehow managed to cancel it, reboot and pray for the best :D
<flaccid> ah cool
<Jucato> vge: has it already reconfigure lots of stuff?
<max0> can anyone help with Wine in here? noone in the WineHQ channel is respionding
<vge> Jucato: i think i made pretty mutch the right choises
<Jucato> vge: ah ok. good luck then :)
<dude> jucato ! flaccid !
<seishinbyou> max0> I had some experience with wine.
<Jucato> morning dude :)
<flaccid> sup
<dude> morning . . .
<flaccid> afternoon
<dude> :)
<Delphinus> evening :)
<Kermit> elloz
<Kermit> anyone wanna help me setup my grub?
<Kermit> cant get the damn thing to load my windows properly :/
<flaccid> Kermit: whats the problem
<vge> see ya soon
<flaccid> actually ciggie brb
<Kermit> i modified the grub config
<Kermit> but im not sure im doing it correctly
<max0> seishinbyou: im trying to run photoshop cs and when i try to run it i get this http://pastebin.ca/216221
<Dr_willis> and where is your windows install located? :)
<Kermit> primary hdd on the first ide is the kubuntu hdd, secondary hdd on the OTHER ide is windows
<Kermit> i just installed kubuntu
<dude> Dr_willis hello
<Kermit> so there are no settings done anywhere..
<Dr_willis> was windows originally installed to this drive? or did you move the drive?
<Kermit> umm, no, its a fresh kubuntu install on the primary
<Kermit> and secondary is just my old windows hdd
<Kermit> both boot fine
<Shadow_mil> hi
<Dr_willis> so you MOVED the windows drive from hda to hdc ?  what do ya mean both boot.. :P you sort of said you had problems..
<Shadow_mil> hi?
<Kermit> i can boot the windows fine if i unplug the kubuntu :P
<Kermit> no, i did no moving
<Kermit> i installed kubuntu, and plugged in the windows hdd
<Dr_willis> so youve always had windows on the 2nd ide controller... thats.. odd. :P
<Jucato> er...
<vge> saved ^^
<Kermit> lol
<Kermit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27917/
<Kermit> thats my grub config
<Shadow_mil> any advice on upgrading from dapper to edgy on kubuntu?
<seishinbyou> max0> Did you read the winedb threads on Photoshop CS? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1815  (I haven't tried it personally, so I don't know about installing that)
<flaccid> Kermit: so grub loads?
<Kermit> yeah
<Kermit> grub WORKS
<Kermit> i just cant get it to load the windows hdd
* Jucato thinks that there's something wrong with the Windows entry...
<max0> yes
<Dr_willis> the   /boot/grub/menu.lst   has an example to boot windows.
<Dr_willis> you just need to set the hd(XX.XX) right. :)
<Kermit> mine is exactly that example
<Kermit> how do i make sure of that hd(xx,xx) ?
<Dr_willis> whats your exact hard drive layouts..  grub enumerates them diffrently.
<flaccid> Kermit: pastebin your sudo fdisk -l
<Ahmuck> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> shouldn't there be a "chainloader" line for the Windows section?
<Ahmuck> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dr_willis> it skips cd's so  it depends on the # of hd's
<Ahmuck> !header
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about header - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<Ahmuck> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Kermit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27918/ <-- my fdisk -l
<Jucato> Ahmuck: please just /msg ubotu if you're not sure what you're looking for or if you have multiple queries. thanks :)
<Kermit> sorry guys, im just getting into kubuntu, so my knowledge is slack..
<Kermit> does the fdisk help
<hazard2> Ok...
<hazard2> So how would I run a .jar?
<Kermit> flaccid: ?
<Ahmuck> in a canner
<flaccid> Kermit: try the chainloader for the windows entry as you might have mbr on the windows disk. thats about all i can suggest myself. and also try #grub
<Jucato> Kermit: err.. Linux is on hdb1, and Windows is on hdc1 ?
<Kermit> yes Jucato
<Jucato> Kermit: that's it won't work... hdb1 = (hd1,0) and hdc1 = (hd2,0)
<Jucato> s/that's it/that's why it
<Kermit> when i tried making it hd2,0 it said hdd not found
<Kermit> or something along those lines..
<Jucato> hm...
<flaccid> its order of disks
<Jucato> strange then...
<Jucato> anyway, there should also be a "chainloader +1" line in the Windows section
<flaccid> hdb1 != 1,0
<Kermit> so just adding chainload+1 should fix it?
<Jucato> flaccid: err sorry :)
<Ahmuck> sorry, hazard2 ask again, i am in a so so mood this evening, don't pay attention to me
<Kermit> oh, chainloader is there, i see it just didnt copy it in the link..
<flaccid> Kermit: you can also try sudo update-grb
<flaccid> update-grub
<Kermit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27920/ <-- this is my current grub config
<flaccid> see if that does the windows entry. can't remember if it does
<hazard2> How would I go about running a .jar file? a java application? jave -jar [jarname]  says something about can't find gtk.GtkToolkit
<hazard2> (I'm in the process of seeing if I'm missing something related to java and gtk)
<Kermit> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<Kermit> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.list file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kermit> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<Kermit> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-23-386
<Kermit> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Kermit> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<hazard2> but I'm not sure if I'm even trying to start it right in the first place.
<Kermit> eek, sorry.
<hazard2> lol
<Jucato> Kermit: please use pastebin. thanks
<Jucato> :)
<Kermit> yarr, soz
<Kermit> any other ideas?
<Kermit> windows does have its own bootloader installed
<Kermit> like the default one for windows..
<flaccid> then it should just be the chainloader
<Kermit> the chainloader was there :/
<Kermit> i just didnt copy right to the end
<Kermit> see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27920/
<xsacha> what's a good program for burning cds other than cdrecord? (it's not working)
<flaccid> Kermit: try #grub or read the #grub manual / google examples
<Jucato> xsacha: K3b
<xsacha> k
<flaccid> k3b is just a frontend to cdrecord?
<xsacha> :(
<Jucato> probably :)
<xsacha> the frontends wont work
<flaccid> as well
<flaccid> ah well
<flaccid> to arise to a solution, the problem must be known
<flaccid> wont work = 100000000 possible reasons
<xsacha> unsolvable, i just need another backend
<Jucato> :P
<flaccid> do you even know why its not working?
<xsacha> yes :|
<flaccid> what is it
<Kermit> #grub is dead :(
<T3hWiz0rd> Kermit: you think its dead, join #lilo
<Kermit> lol
<flaccid> Kermit: yeah pity hey
<Kermit> i need grub help tho :/
<xsacha> it fails, doesn't like this kernel
<T3hWiz0rd> lilo boot loader is never used anymore
<Kermit> i have a primary hdd with the grub bootloader and kubuntu installed, and a secondary hdd on the other ide with windows and the default windows bootloader, but i cant seem to get grub to load my windows hdd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27920/ is my grub config and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27918/ is my fdisk -l, please can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
<Kermit> well theres my problem, if anyone has any ideas..
<flaccid> why repeat your question, Kermit
<flaccid> have you read the grub manual yet?
<Kermit> prehaps someone who just joined has some ideas..
<Kermit> yeah i did
<Kermit> before i came here
<Kermit> this == last resort
<Dr_willis> make entries in grub with all the possible hdXX entrys. :) and see what one works..
<Ash-Fox> Somebody PLEASE, reccommend me a mail client that supports filters, folders, graphical that isn't the following: kmail, opera, gnumail, evolution, thunderbird.
<Dr_willis> Ash-Fox,  gee aint you picky
<Dr_willis> night all
<flaccid> or even better, try it from the grub console on boot so you don't have to reboot many times
<Kermit> hmm, well it should be hd(x,0) right Dr_willis?
<Ash-Fox> Dr_willis, they all have problems :P
<Dr_willis> Ash-Fox,  EVERYTHING has problems....
<flaccid> i thought 1,0 was correct
<Kermit> cause then i have tried 0,1,2 and 3
<Kermit> so did i
<Dr_willis> it pays to read up on how grub works. :)
<Ash-Fox> Dr_willis, locking up, bad imap/pop3 support aren't things I can work around
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: what is wrong with those mail clients?
<Jucato> (not perfect enough... :P)
<flaccid> i use opera with about 14 mail accounts and it works fine
<hazard2> can kaffine play aac files?
<hazard2> I mean, is there a plugin for kaffine for aac files?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, okay, well evolution just likes to crash on certain e-mails. kmail's pop3 kio slave is somewhat broken, it sometimes doesn't complete a pop3 mail download for some obscure reason, I don't know. imap support in kmail causes subfolders to display in the root. thunderbird freezes up constantly, probably due to the huge amount of spam I have. I have to wait sometimes 20 mintes for it to unfreeze.. gnumail, I can't stand the interface,
<Ash-Fox> opera can't handle my long mail password and refuse to shorten it
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, good enough reasons?
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: opera doesn't allow you to put in the long password ie. char restriction in the box?
<Ash-Fox> char restriction in the box? <- pretty much
<campbch__> :p
<campbch__> isnt that a bit excessive? 14?
<campbch__> i have... 2
<xsacha> 2? blank ftw
<flaccid> campbch__: most are business accounts
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: looks like you are stuffed
<xsacha> back to windows... :( :P
<xsacha> you could just go to the source code, find max chars and change it, recompile
<Ash-Fox> It's irritating, and my god, I urge you to NEVER run gnumail http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/gnumail
<flaccid> xsacha: opera is not open source
<xsacha> :(
<Ash-Fox> The interface in that is absolutely horrible.
<xsacha> firefox?
<flaccid> you could just change your mail password. i would also recommend submitting a bug report to opera/posting on opera forums/desktop blog
<xsacha> im gonna have to burn from laptop :(
<ltmon> bobesponja: If you are listening... I ran into the same problem as you had yesterday with smbmount... fixed it with "chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt" (as opposed to /usr/bin/smbmount)
<bobesponja> ltmon: thanx
<bobesponja> ltmon: I did that already
<ltmon> bobesponja: beat me to it :) one of the edgy updates I hadn't applied must have screwed this up... might report a bug
<bobesponja> ltmon: but I can't right as normal user on the mounted partition
<bobesponja> I mean write
<ltmon> bobesponja: 1 min.. i'll check mine
<flaccid> bobesponja: perms
<ltmon> bobesponja: no problems with mine, it's mounted with uid = 1000 and gid = 1000
<thompa> ?join #ubuntu+1
<thompa> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bobesponja> ltmon: I mounted mine with smb4k
<ltmon> bobesponja: I used smb4k to mount it... and it has a Configuration -> Samba -> mount tab which has this
<ltmon> bobesponja: file mask, directory mask and user and group (both set to "default" for me)
<bobesponja> ltmon: file and dir mask are both set to 0777 here
<bobesponja> ltmon: is that default?
<noex> Hey all
<roger_ramjet> Hello all
<bobesponja> ltmon: ok thanx a lot I can write now :)
<bobesponja> gotta go
<roger_ramjet> was hoping somebody can help me please .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27926/
<roger_ramjet> Thanks in advance
<bobesponja> ltmon: by the way I'm on edgy too, but I didn't do an upgrade I installed straight from the RC iso
<ltmon> bobesponja: glad it's working
<noex> Anyone have a second for a quick question? If I am trying to write a audio cd from mp3s, on Serpentine, which GStreamer plugin do I need?
<Jucato> err noex, #ubuntu ?
<noex> Ha, sorry Jucato, totally hit the wrong tab.
<BonBonTheJon> roger_ramjet: look into http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/aptzip.htm
<noex> Sorry about that.
<roger_ramjet> Thanks very much BonBon driving me nuts (cant get broadband at home DOH!)
<NameNomad> does anyone know about a good music editing program for linux?
<NameNomad> I've tried searching but to no avail
<BonBonTheJon> NameNomad: Audacity
<tyl3r> audacity
<Jucato> Audacity/?
<BonBonTheJon> !audacity
<Jucato> lol
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1842 kB, installed size 5460 kB
<tyl3r> ;)
<NameNomad> there you go then, gracias
<BonBonTheJon> must be a great program, three people immediately mention it
<Jucato> maybe it's the only program? lol
<NameNomad> I hope it is, otherwise I could be back to square one
<NameNomad> rofl, that too
<tyl3r> LOL
<Jucato> !jokosher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jokosher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> ah na.. it's GTK. lol
<Jucato> jokosher, I mean
<Jucato> NameNomad: but if you're interested: http://www.jokosher.org/about
<actinic> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1  -  !equivalents  -  http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<NameNomad> I shall download both jokosher and audacity
<NameNomad> try them both
<BonBonTheJon> lol, I never read that before
<Jucato> "or your nearest mental health institute" <--- anybody care to join me? :)
<actinic> :)
<NameNomad> and hopefully get a career that doesn't involve going back to school
<Jucato> NameNomad: unfortunately, I don't think jokosher is in the repos yet...
<roger_ramjet> BonBon ... i guess ill have to install vmware linux image to do that ... only windows boxes here ;-|
<Jucato> school is fun... you get to bully people... lol
<actinic> jucato, u upgrade to 3.5.5 yet?
<kermit> elloz again..
<Jucato> actinic: I couldn't even if I wanted to...
<actinic> wa? why?
<kermit> ok my grub says "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<NameNomad> jucato: lol, not so much my style, nor is it really possible at my small school
* Jucato has no running Linux box yet...
<NameNomad> :'( poor jucato
<actinic> then jucato shouldn't be here
<actinic> lol j/k
<actinic> what happened?
<kermit> flaccid: any ideas?
<Jucato> yeah. I'm supposed to get my PC today. but my mom didn't leave money to pay for the service, so I'll just get it tomorrow
<Jucato> actinic: long story... but to make it short, power supply problem
<BonBonTheJon> roger_ramjet: you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the prerequisites
<actinic> aw man sorry to hear that
<Jucato> basically, I haven't used Linux for 2 weeks now... but I still keep on Alt+left clicking windows here in XP...
<Jucato> (not to mention Alt+Space...)
<roger_ramjet> bonbon ... yeh i have been doing that. Copy to usb hd take home go to install pre-reqs and find out that they in turn have pre-reqs
<roger_ramjet> stresses me out being a newb
<BonBonTheJon> roger_ramjet: yeah, sorry I don't know a better way to do it
<roger_ramjet> apt-zip should be a great start though
<BonBonTheJon> roger_ramjet: lol, can you bring the linux pc to the other location?
<NameNomad> ah jeez, it looks like I'm going to have to be smart to use audacity
<roger_ramjet> ummm nope
<NameNomad> crap, using energy to succeed, what?
<NameNomad> XD
<roger_ramjet> ill just use vmware its cool..
<roger_ramjet> bonbon ... just found this in case ur interested too http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/22/upgrade-install-ubuntu-on-slow-internet/
<Jucato> NameNomad: it's definitely not a "for dummies" type. but I don't think Jokosher is either
<roger_ramjet> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/08/installing-packages-on-computers-with-slow-connections-redux/
<BonBonTheJon> roger_ramjet: there you go
<astronaute> hi
<NameNomad> jucato: yeah, it's just the new program type of thing.  I mean, nothing worth doing is going to be easy, so it'll be worth learning and using
<astronaute> where to find kmplayer in the K menu please ?
<Jucato> astronaute: K Menu > Multimedia
<tony_> I tried to compile a new Kernel and got an error. I'm new to Linux...can someone help?
<astronaute> its not there for me :/
<jsherlock> just installed amarok 1.4.3 and mp3's will only play when amarok is started with root, anyone know what permissions i should check on?
<Jucato> astronaute: did you just install it?
<NameNomad> tony_: what did the error say?
<roger_ramjet> @BonBonTheJon your advice pointed me in the right direction
<astronaute> yes of course
<astronaute> adept says its instazlled
<astronaute> kmplayer-base
<BonBonTheJon> roger_ramjet: hope it works
<Jucato> astronaute: try to run this command in Konsole "kbuildsycoca --incremental" ignore the error messages, then check K Menu again
<tony_> NameNomad: System is 1378 kB
<tony_> System is too big. Try using bzImage or modules.
<actinic> astronaute, see ' myplayer movie player' under multimedia?
<tony_> make[1] : *** [arch/i386/boot/zImage]  Error 1
<actinic> corection: mplayer
<tony_> make: *** [zImage]  Error 2
<tony_> NameNomad: And it took forever to comppile...
<astronaute> done, 4 errors and still same menu
<astronaute> i have mcafeine and stuff there
<astronaute> but no kmplayer
<Jucato> err. hold on.. I think I was thinking about kplayer... :(
<argonel> is ubuntu building its own xorg?
<astronaute> i just installed my kubuntu for my gf
<roger_ramjet> Hey , has anybody gotten a Via Envy based sound card working in Kubuntu 6.06 ?
<campbch_> anyone here use skim?
<astronaute> last version, its weird that no kmplayer in menu, how can i test if it works already ?
<astronaute> kmplayer command doesnt exists
<campbch_> anyone? no?
<actinic> kmplayer doesn't run here either, however mplayer does run
<silvania> I got a question, how can i get my sound to play in diffrent applications in KDE, like xmms and flash together -not just one and one?
<actinic> silvania, i've heard it can't be done, no multitasking
<actinic> i might be wrong on this
<Jucato> alsa? arts?
<astronaute> actinic
<astronaute> how to run mplayer then
<astronaute> =)
<astronaute> its really weird this stuff
<campbch> anyone here know how to use SCIM to input characters in, say, japanese?
<Jucato> astronaute: there's no MPlayer entry in you K Men u either?
<silvania> actinic: so i cannot play music in xmms and then use audio in a other place? like skype?
<Jucato> K Menu*
<astronaute> nope
<astronaute> i dont have any package mplayer, only kmplayer
<macoxp> hi people
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<macoxp> anyone feel like helping a noob with wireless problems?
<actinic> astronaute, right click on desktop, run command, then type mplayer
<astronaute> its weird for debian absed distro to have such errors
<seishinbyou> campbch: It worked by default when I installed the OS in Japanese
<actinic> silvania, i haven't found how
<astronaute> no commands mplayer nor kmplayer
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: give more details
<astronaute> thats the problem
<seishinbyou> If you are starting in an English environment...get some fonts, the anthy IM...
* seishinbyou can't remember all the components
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i installed ndiswrapper and got the driver installed at well
<silvania> actinic: kinda sounds silly, not able to use diffrent applications to play sound.
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: it says it's working i get tnet1130   driver present, hardware present
<astronaute> i installed this distro for my gf to be simple, but i realise maybe i was wrong =)
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: did you follow a tutorial
<actinic> astronaute, go ahead and install kmplayer ... it's listed in synaptic
* Jucato takes note to redirect CJK questions to seishinbyou-san
<actinic> silvania, i agree
<astronaute> actinic im on dapper and its adept
<BonBonTheJon> astronaute: I like VLC, its easy
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yes about 3 different ones caus it was hard to understand
<astronaute> and it says its installed already
<campbch> seishinbyou: i installed in english, and have a class in japanese i would like to use skim for note conglomeration
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: how far did you get
<astronaute> BonBonTheJon my gf wants mplayer because of skins :p
<actinic> astronaute, uninstall then install it again
<campbch> i installed both anthy and canna, and none of the activation hotkeys are working
<silvania> actinic: you can do it in like windows 3.x what the....
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: like i said i got the driver installed and my problem is i cant figure out how to get it to stop useing the old one and use the new one i installed
<astronaute> i try then install / reinstall ...
<actinic> silvania, have u googled for the issue?
<campbch> next IME should be Ctrl+alt+down, but it doesn't catch it
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: old what? driver? card?
<actinic> 'sound multitasking linux'
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: hold on i'll show you teh tut i was following
<actinic> or something to that effect
<silvania> actinic: trying... but its like turing up every atom in the universe... ya know
<kermit> is anyone using grub to boot a windows hdd where grub is loaded on a primary kubuntu hdd?
<actinic> silvania, ya i know ... hang on a minute
<seishinbyou> campbch: Do you have a jp106 keyboard?
<astronaute> ok so maybe there is pacjkage problem : kmplayer-base is that ok ?
<campbch> nope
<astronaute> can anyone check please, i have only 3 pack avail in adept
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=179547&postcount=10
<BonBonTheJon> kermit: what is your problem
<seishinbyou> By default, the imswitch keys are the zenkaku/hangaku key, and shift-space for some odd reason
<campbch> it's a standard qwerty
<kermit> my windows refuses to load from grub..
<campbch> yes
<campbch> shift+space to turn on
<silvania> actinic: trying some reading on http://lau.linuxaudio.org/ atm
<kermit> grub just says "filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<BonBonTheJon> kermit: did you install linux and then windows?
<roger_ramjet> I cant get sound working on my M-Audio Revolution 7.1 in Kubuntu 6.06 ... been looking everywhere for a couple of days ... any help please ?
<campbch>  and then ctrl+alt+down to change the ime
<kermit> i installed linux without the windows hdd plugged in even, and just plugged both in now
<campbch> but it just adds spaces and goes up and down in konversation, and doesn't catch the keystroke
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hold on I'm doing some other stuff, I'll get back to you
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok
<silvania> actinic: gonna try install JACK
<BonBonTheJon> kermit: you need to tell grub about the windows
<seishinbyou> Ah, just a sec
<seishinbyou> In /etc/environment
<campbch> yep?
<seishinbyou> ...I'm assuming you are "en_US.UTF-8"?
<campbch> as far as settings are concerned?...
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: how far did you get, what step
<roger_ramjet> Does anybody have any experience with Via Envy based audio ?
<BonBonTheJon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<seishinbyou> One guy in the office had to set up JP support in his English linux box...I'm asking him now
<seishinbyou> hold on a sec
<campbch> yep
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i did all but 3 6 and 7 caus i did not understand em
<campbch> LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<campbch> correct
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: or they did not work
<BonBonTheJon> !grub > kermit
<enyawix> any tv viewers?
<enyawix> why do i have to keep building things from source
<seishinbyou> 2 things he told me.  I was to have the line "QT_IM_MODULE=scim" in /etc/environment, and in your .xsession file... (just a sec)
<BonBonTheJon> enyawix: what are you building
<enyawix> i had to build firestarter
<seishinbyou> my mistake
<BonBonTheJon> enyawix: isn't it in the repositories
<enyawix> had to build linuxsampler
<seishinbyou> In your ~/.scim/global file
<enyawix> no it is not
<seishinbyou> Make sure you have a line "/SupportedUnicodeLocales = en_US.UTF-8,en_GB.UTF-8"
<Jucato> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: right now i'm trying to figure out how to get teh computer to use ndiswrapper and not the defualt driver is what i was trying to say
<campbch> ok
<Jucato> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<Jucato> enyawix: ^^^^^^^
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: what default driver
<enyawix> running dapper
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: the one it's trying to use and failing to work
<campbch> 1) add the line in environment, and b) add that second line in environment as well?
<Jucato> enyawix: firestart is in dapper Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper)
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: what is its name
<enyawix> about to build tvtime
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: how do i find out?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I dont know becasue I dont knwo what it is
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: do you mean the ACX driver
<Jucato> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 627 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<Jucato> enyawix: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: no i mean is there a command to get me the name?
<enyawix> Jucato fir amd64
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: it depends on what it is and what you did? did you load a module?
<Jucato> ah
<enyawix> for*
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i'm not sure does the tut tell me to?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: if it dont then no
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: step three mentioned removing ACX driver
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yes i cant do that one
<campbch> where is the .xsession file?
<campbch> oic... one sec.
<seishinbyou> forget the .xsession file.  It was the ~/.scim/global file that needed modification
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: at the command line run 'uname -r'
<campbch> alright
<campbch> akasa
<campbch> no
<campbch> still not working
<seishinbyou> in a terminal, try "QT_IM_MODULE=scim kate" and see if you can use Japanese there
<campbch> nope
<campbch> :D
<campbch> yep
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: there are 2 different kernal version folders witch one is the right one?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: 'uname -r' tells you
<seishinbyou> So you use :D because you can...or you can't?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: thanks
<campbch> 
<seishinbyou> All right
<seishinbyou> 
<Jucato> yay still can't see :)
* seishinbyou reminds other his IRC client may still be borked
<Jucato> now we've got 2 japanese-speaking people...
<campbch> :p
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: now try steps 6 and 7
<Jucato> seishinbyou: it's definitely my IRC client (and my OS :P)
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: it's not working
<seishinbyou> I can do some Mandarin Chinese
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: what isnt
<xsacha> Jucato: charset=utf-8
<seishinbyou> But, only ridiculous phrases like "This is my mothers' car"
<fyssas> oi
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: when i do step six it says command not found
<xsacha> you see boxes or weird letters?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: type it should be 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<xsacha> boxes means no intl fonts, weird letters means no utf-8
<Jucato> xsacha: boxes. but doesn't matter. XChat on XP :P
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: it was missing an s
<xsacha> Jucato just download the fonts :)
<Jucato> heheh :)
<fyssas> on my kubuntu ... when i boot him the ethernet pci can't stablish the net ... why?
<Jucato> nvm, this isn't my pc anyway. besides, I'm sure seishinbyou and campbch aren't talking about me :P
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok that worked
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: how about 7
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: looking just a sec
<enyawix> looks like others have same issue
<enyawix> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1103.html
<seishinbyou> campbch: You are studying Japanese now, then?
* Jucato wants to go to Japan someday...
<campbch> yes
<enyawix> why
<campbch> :D
<campbch> i studied spanish in HS, so i can speak that as well
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: don't do number 7
<campbch> but japanese is more fun
<campbch> ok, next...
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: just install knetworkmanager
<seishinbyou> Ah, I studied French in school, but only because we were forced to
* seishinbyou picked up his 3rd language much better than his second
<BonBonTheJon> seishinbyou: english?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yeah i got 7 done
* Jucato only know Latin, besides English and his native language...
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: install knetworkmanager
<campbch> i intsalled firefox using adept, but it's not showing up in any of the menus or anything
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: which is
<Jucato> Filipino
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: did that already
<Jucato> campbch: try running this command in Konsole or Alt+F2 "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: you should be all set then
<Jucato> campbch: that's to refresh the K Menu
<enyawix> sudo apt-get source --compile tvtime
<enyawix> E: Unable to find a source package for tvtime :(
<campbch> :p
<Jucato> enyawix: check that the deb-src repository for universe is enabled
<campbch> didnt have to do that with any other apps
<campbch> but it worked :D
<seishinbyou> BonBonTheJon: Actually, Japanese.  My first language is English.  I've only lived in Japan a while/too long/a bit
<Jucato> campbch: yeah. it's a common issue, at least on Dapper (think it was fixed in Edgy)
<enyawix> Jucato how do i do that?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i still cant figure out step 3
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: open up the console
<Jucato> enyawix: "desu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"then look for the deb-src line for "universe". if it has a "#" at the beginning, delete it. save. then sudo "pt-get update" and try again
<enyawix> ok
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: ok do "cd /lib/modules"
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: then do "ls"
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: no such file or dir
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: for the "cd /lib/modules"? or "ls"?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: Is
<matr1x> hmm
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: oops got it now
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: "ls" just displays the files in a directory
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: typed it wrong
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: now what?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: now cd into the kernal number you looked up before
<vitriol> HEY I USED TO HAVE KDE SET UP TO WHERE CTRL + TAB WOULD SWITCH VIRTUAL DESKTOPS...
<otaku-san> ok I'm out ya'll  g'night
<vitriol> anybody know how i can get that back?
<BonBonTheJon> night otaku-san
<Jucato> sayonara otaku-san!
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i never got it to work how dod i do it?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: ok, run "uname -r" and it will return the kernal number
<otaku-san> Jucato, BonBonTheJon: Peace
<enyawix> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_universe_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<enyawix> now what?
<Jucato> vitriol: please drop the caps. check in System Settings > Regional & Accessibility > Keyboard Shortcuts
<vitriol> Jucato: sorry about that... http://www.engadget.com/2006/10/22/happy-international-caps-lock-day/
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I've been wondering, why is keyboard shortcuts in Regional & Accessibility
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: alright i'm in the right one now
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: because Keyboard Shortcuts are an accessibility feature?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: now "cd ./kernel"
<Vuen> okay, i am very angry with kde right now
<Jucato> I think it was changed in Edgy, though. lots of stuff in System Settings got rearranged
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: k
<Vuen> i just selected about 60 folders because i wanted to see how much space they took up
<Vuen> and i don't know WHAT i pressed, but konqueror decided to open every single folder, EACH IN A SEPARATE WINDOW.
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: that took too long, all at once "cd ./drivers/net/wireless"
<Vuen> i had to switch to tty1 and killall konqueror to recover
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: k
<Vuen> shouldn't it, like, ask me if that's what i really wanted to do??
<campbch> crash and burn :p
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: now "sudo mv acx /root/"
<Jucato> Vuen: have you checked Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Behavior ?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: k
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: finally "sudo depmod -a"
<enyawix> Jucato thanks i got it :)
<Vuen> Jucato: i see nothing here about prompting me whether i REALLY want to open 60 windows at once
<enyawix> Jucato you are the man!
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: and that was step 3
<Jucato> Vuen: remember that by default, KDE uses single-click to open folders or run stuff
<Jucato> enyawix: hehe no problem :)
<Vuen> Jucato: that's not the point at all
<Vuen> i know i pressed something i shouldn't have to open them
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i hope it works i'm gonna reboot and see what happens brb thanks for the help
<Vuen> the point is, shouldn't it ask me to make sure?
<Vuen> windows asks you if you accidentally try to open a huge amount of files at once
<Vuen> why doesn't kde?
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: how do you change the single click to double click
<Jucato> um.. because it's not Windows?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: System Settings -> Mouse
<Vuen> not good enough
<Vuen> "it's not windows" is no excuse to do things poorly
<Jucato> I don't know then. maybe KDE is just following what you told it to do (open folders...)
<seishinbyou> Windows never asked me to "accidentally" open 300 photos before, but that was an isolated incident
<Jucato> Vuen: you can ask in #kde if there's a setting for that. not really sure
<campbch> :p
<enyawix> why is "universe" blocked? by default
<enyawix> is it unsafe?
<Jucato> enyawix: it's not blocked. just disabled
<Jucato> because main and restricted has all the *basic* things you need.
<campbch> only thing i could com.06 LTS: tplain about is sometimes i will be typing, and it will rando.06 LTS: tmly insert whatever i have in my klip.06 LTS: tboard into the text :o not sure what causes this, it'll make sense eventually
<campbch> im probably hitting something i dont realize
<Jucato> also, having some extra/unused repos enabled makes sudo apt-get update time a bit longer
<enyawix> Jucato like emerge --sync ?
<Jucato> enyawix: dunno. haven't used Gentoo
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: still dont work
<vitriol> it doesn't like like there is anything available under Regional Settings - Keyboard Layout that can be clicked on to allow ctrl + tab to switch virtual desktops
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: what doesnt
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: the wirless card
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i think that i deleted the wrong driver caus the tut is useing a dif card then mine
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: run "ifconfig" and see if it is listed
<Jucato> vitriol: I said "Keyboard Shortuctus" not Layout
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yeah it's listed
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: but it always was
<vitriol> Jucato: ahh i see it now
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: just never worked
<Jucato> vitriol: :)
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: how do i find out what driver it's useing?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: run "less /etc/modules | grep ndiswrapper" and tell me if it returns anything
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: no i mean how do i tell if kubuntu is useing diswrapper or it's default driver
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: nuthing
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: sudo ndiswrapper -l    =   tnet1130                driver present, hardware present
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: ok, ndiswrapper is ok but the module isnt loaded
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: sound good to me
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: run "modprobe ndiswrapper"
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: how we load it?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: returned nothing
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: thats good
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: now try "less /etc/modules | grep ndiswrapper"  again
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: nothing
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: try "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: modprobe config already contains alias directive
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hmm
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: run "iwlist wlan0 scan" to see if the card can see networks
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: hey it can thats new!
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: ok, so start up knetworkmanager and set up the network
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: knetworkmanager is blank
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: keep trying it, sometimes its a little picky
<access_d> anyone else try fglrx on a dv8110us notebook with an ATI Radeon Xpress 200m video card and get _really_ choppy graphics?
<derek> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<campbch> hmm...
<campbch> i still can't get the IME to work in any other programs....
<seishinbyou> did you restart your X session?
<campbch> :\
<campbch> ill try it
<campbch> but i cant technically start skim until after it's started anyways
* seishinbyou waits patiently
* seishinbyou watches the company next door do their micromanagement hell that they do so well
* Jucato taps fingers on the table...
* Jucato watches leaves fall outside his window...
<seishinbyou> Well?  
* BonBonTheJon plays Enter the Matrix
<seishinbyou> 
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: any luck?
<Jucato> Well? [box]  [box]  [box]  [box]  [box]  [box] 
<BonBonTheJon> seishinbyou: are we supposed to see Japanese?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: I think we are
<seishinbyou> campbch and I had it going for a bit there
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: good because I do
<Jucato> hiragana, katakana, or .... what was the other one?
<seishinbyou> I'm running in a JP environment anyways...mostly because that is part of my job
<seishinbyou> kanji
<campbch> yep
<campbch> it's working now
<Jucato> ah that one :)
<seishinbyou> awesomeness and awesomenousity
<campbch> :D thanks
<Jucato> lol @ awesomenousity
<flaccid> far out azureus dialogs give me the shits when they don't hde
<flaccid> hide
<campbch> it starts up with KDE now, rather than after, so it's working
<campbch> im happy :D
<seishinbyou> Well, I'm glad it is working for you
<campbch> yep thanks :D
* seishinbyou help power +1
* seishinbyou gains the ability to use ice magic
<seishinbyou> 2 Jucatos.  That must mean one of you...is a doppleganger...oh, too late
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I killed my doppelganger :)
<macoxp> still not working
<seishinbyou> That's okay.  You really don't want those things hanging around anyways
* seishinbyou goes to lunch
<BonBonTheJon> Lunch? Its midnight here.
<Jucato> seishinbyou: hey it's almost noon here too :)
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: EST then?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: still nuthing :(
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> ah :)
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hmm, I dunno
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: think you could fix me with desktop shareing access? :)
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hopefully someone else has an idea
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yeah
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: share Kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> ?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yeah
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: your best bet is installing VNC, but I don't know how to do it
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: heres something to look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_configure_remote_desktop_.28not_secure.29
<Jucato> aaah.. peace and quiet :)
* campbch plays Manu Chao - Senegal Fast Food
<campbch> good music
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: couldent we use Kfrb?
<flaccid> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I havent used it, but it looks like it sends an invitation
<flaccid> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-5 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 820 kB
<campbch> physically speaking, how does that work? does it project whatever you see see on your screen across the net? or just parts of it?
<CVirus> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<CVirus> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<BonBonTheJon> campbch: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vnc
<Jucato> CVirus: iirc, unrar-free can't unrar latter versions of RAR and can't unrar split RARs
<CVirus> Jucato: thanks for the tip
<Jucato> sure
<campbch> i see...
* campbch heads off to sleep
<campbch> later
<Jucato> bye campbch!
<Jucato> oyasumi nasai
<campbch> over my head :D
<Jucato> = good night :P
<campbch> i figured as much
<Jucato> hehe
<campbch> you too
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: whats your email?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: PM me
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i cant says i'm blocked
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: ok, jmuerller at yahoo dot com
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: if you're nick is registered, you could have sent a /msg to him instead :P
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: too late now, but thanks for the tip
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok sent
<Jucato> heheh ok
<Jucato> next time I'll be faster :P
<xsacha> hello im installing kubuntu right now.. the gui isnt letting me create a swap space with my install
* plugs is listening to "Hakanakutomo" by MUCC on Ware, aru beki basho (type a) [Amarok] 
<xsacha> i can create root partition and then if i click anywhere else, create becomes greyed out forever.. if i click create straight away, screen goes blank
<plugs> oops sorry about that.
<Jucato> heh
<BonBonTheJon> xsacha: did you leave space for swap
<xsacha> yes there's 35 gigs left on that hard drive
<macoxp> xsacha: why not let it do it automattically?
<xsacha> i want to do it manually
<BonBonTheJon> xsacha: 35GB for swap?
<xsacha> no 35 g left on hard drive
<xsacha> it greys out the create button after i make my root partition.. wont let me make a swap
<xsacha> should i just make one in fdisk instead?
<BonBonTheJon> xsacha: how many partitions do you have so far?
<xsacha> 4
<BonBonTheJon> xsacha: there you go, you can only have 4
<xsacha> (different linux OSes)
<xsacha> oh damn
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I didnt get anything
<Jucato> you can only have 4 *primary* partitions
<xsacha> only 4 partitions on a hard drive? :S
<xsacha> i see
<Jucato> but with logical partitions, you can go beyond that limit
<martynda> hi, can someone help me with installing JDBC? I can't seem to figure out what I'm doing wrong with it
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: check ur spamm
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I did, try again
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I just cleaned everything out
<xsacha> for some reason it's sticking in little tidbits like 3mb between partitions
<rawrness> upgrading wish me luck :P
<plugs> that's probably to make sure they dont overlap, right?
<xsacha> well i had a swap next hda2 before, if i remove it and then put it back it sticks 3mb in between
<BonBonTheJon> I think you can use the same swap for all of them
<xsacha> yes im just rearranging it
<plugs> i'd get way too confused if i had 4 different linux os's
<xsacha> so now i have /dev/hda-1 /dev/hda-2 (3mb and 7mb) between my partitions :(
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: sent it again
<xsacha> oh well
<rawrness> so when updatting do i just change all instrences of dapper in only the distro colum?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: got it
<xsacha> if i make a reiserfs partition, can i get kubuntu to use it?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: can you control it on your end?
<Jucato> rawrness: basically, yes
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hold on
<rawrness> Jucato:  so i don't touch the urls right?
<Jucato> nope
<rawrness> kk thats what screwd my system last time
<Jucato> :)
<rawrness> i changed the urls and left destro alone :P
<Jucato> er...
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: does konversation say hi
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: yup
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: it worked
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i saw you move my mouse
<xsacha> because there's no option to create filesystem as reiserfs, but also no option to choose an existing partition :S
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: vnc is fun
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: maybe now you can fix it :D
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I'm going to delete the email, ok?
<flaccid> xsacha: fdisk?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i dont care
<xsacha> yeah i create a reiser but then how do i get kubuntu to use it?
<flaccid> mount it?
<xsacha> is there an option past prepare partitions screen?
<Jucato> xsacha: yes
<xsacha> ok thanks
<rawrness> do i make dapper-updates edgy-updates?
<flaccid> a lot people report problems with reiserfs especially data loss
<Jucato> rawrness: yes, but it wouldn't probably be necessary.
<xsacha> i've never had problem with reiser :)
<Jucato> same with edgy-backports
<rawrness> Jucato:  just want to be carefull i was working for 3 hours trying to get a working system
<rawrness> last time
<Jucato> oh
<BonBonTheJon> night all
<rawrness> night
<rawrness> sleep well and wake
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: noooo! well thanks anways
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: I'll be back tomorrow afternoon
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ahhh it's working!
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: lol
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: just as you were leacveing it starting working
<BonBonTheJon> good
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: thanks for the help dude you are god among men
<rawrness> full upgrade button an't doing anything....
<rawrness> .oh wait i have to hit apply don't I
<rawrness> dur!
<rawrness> nighty'
<Jucato> err.
<Jucato> you have to Fetch Updates first, too
<rawrness> did that first
<Jucato> ok just checking eheheh
<Jucato> (most people forget)
<rawrness> little details
<rawrness> tend to screw people the most
<Jucato> heh
<rawrness> well i have to get up tomorow so i am going to sleep
<realfolkblues> hi people
<rawrness> night yall
<realfolkblues> anyone here good with linux wanna help me out a little?
<flaccid> !ask > realfolkblues
<realfolkblues> flaccid: hey
<soundmaster80> I'm trying to transfer a file that's 2.9gb over samba and it seems there is a limit of 2gb. can anyone tell me how to get around this?
<robin> hello, what do i need to do to be able to access / with out ussing the command line as root
<realfolkblues> flaccid: i installed the nividia drivers already but i still cant get my res more then 1024x768
<flaccid> soundmaster80: what version is the samba server?
<soundmaster80> robin i think in edgy uou have to view hidden files
<plugs> at least your computer will boot with the nvidia card attached.
<soundmaster80> lemmie check
<Jucato> robin: launch Konqueror as root: Alt+F2, "kdesu konqueror"
<Jucato> robin: be *very* careful, though
<soundmaster80> oh, missunderstood the question
<zezelle> robin:  alt f
<rawrness> Very carefull..
* rawrness collapes of sleep deprvation
<zezelle> robin:  alt f12 f9
* Jucato wonders what Alt+F12 then F9 does...
<soundmaster80> how would i find the samba version?
<zezelle> Jucato:  f6 does
<Jucato> zezelle: which does what?
* Jucato still doesn't know *all* Fn shortcuts...
<realfolkblues> noone has ant idea how to fix my res?
<flaccid> soundmaster80: easier question. this is an ubuntu samba server ?
<plugs> you can run linux on a mac, right?
<soundmaster80> yeah
<soundmaster80> dapper samba server
<Jucato> plugs: yes
<plugs> sweet i bet it totally rocks
<soundmaster80> default ubuntu FS on both
<zezelle> Jucato:  Iam sory just bad
<robin> it works thx
<soundmaster80> the 2gb limit is supposedly fixed in smb2 i understand but i thought dapper had that already
<Jucato> realfolkblues: have you restarted the X Server already?
<flaccid> i thought it was kernel-based, soundmaster80 and its samba3 now anyway
<soundmaster80> hmm
<flaccid> soundmaster80: need to mount with large file support: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=372039
<obf213> sound is coming out of my computer speakers and my headphones
<obf213> how do i stop that
<obf213> this happens every so often
<realfolkblues> Jucato: i used automatrix and it restarted my computer afterwards that the same?
<robin> is there an easy way to enble tv out on my 6600 nvidea card
<Jucato> realfolkblues: yeah basically. have you checked System Settings -> Display for the resolution settings?
<realfolkblues> Jucato: yes and it's maxed out at 1024x768
<Jucato> hm... maybe that's that max res of your monitor?
<nabil_> hi there pls help me i need to configure my ati x1300 mobility in kubuntu
<Jucato> anyway, gtg. bye!
<plugs> obf123 what kind of sound?
<realfolkblues> Jucato: the monitors native res is 1440x900
<nabil_> does anyone has any ideo on how do we set ati x1300 radeon monilty in kubuntu
<obf213> realfolkblues wht type of computer do you have
<realfolkblues> obf213: you want all the specs?
<obf213> no just like make and model
<realfolkblues> obf213: self built
<obf213> o
<realfolkblues> obf213: why?
<obf213> my dell did the same thing with the res
<obf213> but i got the 1440 x900
<realfolkblues> obf213: how did you fix it?
<obf213> i opened console
<obf213> did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seishinbyou> I have seen a handful of laptops with 1440x900 screen res.  I had a similar problem with my Libretto L1 (1280x600 res)
<nabil_> exit
<realfolkblues> obf213: then what?
<obf213> go throught the prompt
<obf213> the console should be blue now no?
* jack_wyt is away: 
<realfolkblues> should i attempt to auto detect hardware?
<method|> can someone help me get my usb soundcard working? ubuntu recognizes it fine and everything but i cant get any sound from it
<obf213> yes
<obf213> realfolkblues
* jack_wyt is away: 
<obf213> you already downloaded 911resloution right?
<maltaethiron> hey, when i go to change the browser identification in konqueror so that gmail and other 2.0 sites look normal, whatever browser id i select, it doesnt seem to care, and gives me a dumbed down version of the site
* jack_wyt is away: 
<maltaethiron> any help?
<jonkelle> maltaethiron.... do you have java script enabled?
<maltaethiron> lemme check jonkelle
<maltaethiron> yes sir
<jonkelle> hold on.  I'm checking it in my konqueror....
<maltaethiron> ok
<realfolkblues> obf213: hey it let me add the new res now i gotta reboot thanks!
<obf213> realfok blues
<obf213> what
<obf213> wait
<realfolkblues> obf213: yes?
<obf213> you shouldnt have to reboot
<obf213> run krandrtray
<realfolkblues> obf213: i need to restart x desktop or whatever it's called right
<obf213> no
<obf213> run krandrtray
<obf213> that will let you resize now youve added the resolution
<jonkelle> maeltaethiron  instead of changing your browser identiyt.  try using this link.  it worked for me. http://mail.google.com/gmail?nocheckbrowser
<jonkelle> that disables the script that verifies if your browser is supported.
<realfolkblues> obf213: krandrtray only shows up to 1024x768 i'm gonna try restarting
<obf213> alright
<jonkelle> it looks like it does not fully work though.  it may be why google redirects you....
<maltaethiron> ok thanks jonkelle
<flaccid> thats what i hate about google. they make good stuff, but without standards!! vbad
<enyawix> what is a good graphical package manager? synaptic will not surest extra packarges like dselect will
<jonkelle> Hey does anyone know of any repositories containing OOo2.0.4 for Dapper before I go ahead and alien the rpms?  I personally prefer to let apt handle this kind of software.
<jonkelle> it might be a dead time of night to ask that question though...  I may hold off one more day, and continue the search, and ask again tomorrow during the day.
<realfolkblues> hi
<realfolkblues> who was helping me a min agao?
<realfolkblues> well i changed the settings in x to try and get my right res and now i cant boot how do i get back to changeing x without gui?
<Jobberwacky> realfolkblues, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<realfolkblues> Jobberwacky how do i bring up the consle when i got a jumbled screen?
<realfolkblues> is there a hot key to hide k desktop?
<Jobberwacky> realfolkblues, you should read the error report for clues first, then hit ok until a login prompt appears
<realfolkblues> i cant read anythig right now
<Jobberwacky> you're writing this from another PC?
<realfolkblues> no this is laptop desktop is messed up now
<Jobberwacky> I dont understand
<realfolkblues> Jobberwacky: i'm on my laptop running xp my linux desktop need help
<realfolkblues> Jobberwacky: i cant read anything on it's screen caus the things is all weird colors
<Jobberwacky> when you try loading linux what happens? X server error?
<realfolkblues> it boots normally then weird colors
<Jobberwacky> when that happens try hitting alt+ctrl+F1
<Jobberwacky> then login and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<realfolkblues> sweet i got the consle now
<realfolkblues> it says command not found
<ner> Could you tell me normal keyboard layot switcher? =)
<Jobberwacky> realfolkblues, use nano
<realfolkblues> Jobberwacky: ok that worked but this is a different thing then what i was in b4 what do i do here?
<NameNomad> movin towards sleep
<NameNomad> adios todas personas
<Jobberwacky> realfolkblues, that's a whole different thing, try posting on the forums describing your problem
<stormzoeker> /?
<unix_infidel> if i pass a value into a variable on a shell prompt, where does the value get stored, and is it stored after logout?
<unix_infidel> or until i've rebooted / that value is overwritten.
<realfolkblues> Jobberwacky: i figured it out what i needed was the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg caus i choose 1 option wrong
<smaceda> hello!!!!!!
<realfolkblues> smaceda: hi
<smaceda> i'm new to kubuntu!
<Dasnipa`> yay
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<realfolkblues> smaceda: me to :D
<stormzoeker> /leave
<smaceda> realfolkblues: until yesterday, i was a gnome user!!!!
<jonkelle> unix_infidel it is not stored after logout if you pass at a shell prompt.  to have it each time, you need to globally pass the value in your .bashrc or some such.
<unix_infidel> jonkelle: so its in memory with that parent process until i logout.
<smaceda> soooo HELP ME PLANET!!!
<jonkelle> yes.
<unix_infidel> jonkelle: gracias.
<jonkelle> de nada
<smaceda> opa
<smaceda> hay alguien que habla castellano!
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<smaceda> OK sorry
<unix_infidel> haha, castillians with their, "I'm not a spainard, i'm castillian"
<jonkelle> I don't know castillian real well.  I have friends who are trying to school me in it though. :)
<jonkelle> just minor things that throw me off.
<jonkelle> :-p
<unix_infidel> i mean seriously, when you have a "ya'll" verb conjugation, you know something's a stray :)
<smaceda> jejeje
<smaceda> ;)
<smaceda> spanish is really hard
<smaceda> so... better learn linux
<smaceda> :)
<smaceda> jejeje
<realfolkblues> hmmm how weird my refrest rate in wondows was 60hz and it worked perfict but here it's 60 and the screen is all off center
<unix_infidel> ya'll got some very nice women on the beaches though :)
<enyawix> konversation spell check not working missing package?
<xsacha> hey im back
<enyawix> i have aspell and ispell
<xsacha> just had to get rid of that god-awful grub loader :P
<enyawix> lol
<xsacha> on lilo now :D the grub wouldnt boot up anyway lol
<xsacha> was just sitting at Loading Grub
<seishinbyou> lol at overheard conversation "What do you mean micromanagement is turning our employees against us?"
<enyawix> is you must use micromanagement why have managers?
<enyawix> if*
<flaccid> managers do the micromanagement..
<enyawix> lol
<Jucato> so do you have micromanagers? and managers to manage the micromanagers?
<Jucato> j/k
<obf213> hey does anyone know wht the icons in kicker are called
<flaccid> hehe prolly
<obf213> i screwed up my kicker and im trying to get htem back.
<flaccid> 'i'm only micromanaging you becaue i am being micromanaged'
<Jucato> obf213: which ones?
<obf213> the little icon that sits there when you open the sound manager or amarok
<Jucato> obf213: you mean the whole System Tray? it's a Panel Applet
<Admiral_Chicago> obf213: system tray icons?
<Jucato> right-click Panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> System Tray
<obf213> ahh thanks
<plugs> are you guys still at it?
<plugs> Mad stalin.
<obf213> the tool bars are so hard to configure
<Jucato> obf213: nah. you just need to get used to terminologies and stuff :P
<obf213> no like moving stuff
<obf213> thats how i screwed it up
<Jucato> ah
<obf213> and im trying to get my clock back to the right hand position
<Blacken> Hrm, is there a console command to initiate hibernation?
<Jucato> obf213: by default, when you hover over the clock a bit, you'll see handles that you can drag around
<obf213> herrm all i c is a little bubble that pops up telling me the date
<xsacha> i dont have that either..
<Jucato> obf213: hm... try hovering near the left edge of the clock
<xsacha> obf213: hover mouse over and hit left side and click Move
<Jucato> sorry, not over the clock itself, near the left edge :)
<xsacha> a little tiny up arrow in top left corner will give the options
<obf213> no arroow pops up or anything, i just updated so i doubt my clock wouldbt be updated
<xsacha> just hover mouse over the clock and look for a small ^ in top left corner
<xsacha> little tiny black ^
<Jucato> hm.. he could have turned the Handle bars off...
<xsacha> Lock Panels?
<obf213> i see the tiny black arrow for like kmeun and console and stuff
<xsacha> right click between the clock and whatever it is next to
<Jucato> obf213: no, not those
<xsacha> do you see "Unlock Panel" ?
<obf213> the panels arent lokced
<obf213> i moved around som other stuff
<Jucato> obf213: these tiny arrows only appear when the handle bars appear, the handle bars appear only when you hover to the left edge of the clock or the system tray. it's like an invisible separator
<obf213> but takstbar, system tray, clock and window vew are all messed up
<xsacha> it should be a little bar between your clock and whatever it next to that fills up with dots and has an arrow appear when you hover your mouse over it
<Jucato> oh well...
<obf213> yeah i remember thouse
<xsacha> is it there.. or not?
<obf213> not anymore
<xsacha> if not you'll have to click right in the boundary and unlock panels..
<Jucato> he could have also disabled it in the Appearance options of Configure Panel
<xsacha> or anywhere else
<xsacha> just right click on taskbar somewhhere where it is empty.. do you see unlock panels?
<obf213> got them
<obf213> yeah i had disabled them jucato
<Jucato> lol
<xsacha> hmm all fonts come size 9 default in kubuntu.. they are size 10 default in KDE package
<xsacha> it still seems too large for me
<xsacha> i was messing around with DisplaySize in X but by setting my monitors real width/length i only made it bigger lol
<Jucato> xsacha: does Kubuntu and default KDE use the same font?
<xsacha> default KDE actually had different sizes and fonts for each type of thing
<xsacha> kubuntu seems to only have one different: monospace
<xsacha> but yeah fonts were pretty much the same, i think the toolbar was different
<xsacha> oh it could just be new version of KDE, i was using src of 3.5.3
<xsacha> this version has Force fonts DPI :) beautiful!
<kunjan> anyone having trouble with latest kde 3.5 and cups?
<xsacha> compiling? or printing?
<kunjan> i cant access cups printer settings in system->printer in admin mode
<kunjan> works fine normally
<xsacha> i dont have a printer to test it :(
<kunjan> An error occurred while retrieving the printer list:
<kunjan> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: localhost: read failed (15).
<kunjan> when its running fine
<kunjan> :(
<xsacha> maybe try reinstall cups?
<kunjan> did tht, reinstalled hp drivers too
<xsacha> :(
<kunjan> i can print fine with lp filename.pdf
<kunjan> how to add users to CUPS?
<kunjan> i think that is the problem
<kunjan> i cant figure out how to do that
<xsacha> what group do they need to be in? print or something?
<kunjan> lpadmin
<kunjan> yeah i am part of that group
<kunjan> let me check if root's also a part of it or not :D
<xsacha> root is all? :)
<kunjan> my user name is
<kunjan> root wasnt
<kunjan> restarting cups
<xsacha> oh you made a user root?
<xsacha> i have root in all
<kunjan> naah still the same
<jonkelle> all systems have a root user.  the password is just disabled by default in ubuntu.
<xsacha> it should be in all groups
<jonkelle> the sudo mechanism replacing it for some measure of security.
<xsacha> yeah i know
<xsacha> Error: localhost: read failed (15)  is localhost on?
<xsacha> ifconfig lo
<kunjan> no if i do http://localhost:631 i can see CUPS web configs just fine
<kunjan> like i said, lp finename.pdf prints fine!
<kunjan> there is something wrong with kde and/or permissions
<unix_infidel> kunjan: not if its an advanced pdf format.
<unix_infidel> you'd probably have to convert to ps.
<xsacha> check out /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<kunjan> unix_infidel: cups prints pdfs fine (maybe converting it to PS internally)
<xsacha> is DefaultAuthType in there?
<unix_infidel> kunjan: which is why i said, try printing a pdf with images, and advanced divs.
<kunjan> unix_infidel: my problem is not printing.... i need to change the print quality
<kunjan> so for that, i need to go into system -> printers
<xsacha> kunjan.. did you check out /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ?
<kunjan> and there i need to goto admin mode
<kunjan> which doesnt work
<kunjan> xsacha: looking at it
<xsacha> can you see DefaultAuthType?
<obf213> anyone here use kweather
<obf213> !kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1207 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<kunjan> xsacha: yeah?
<xsacha> what is it set as?
<kunjan> BASIC
<kunjan> err Basic
<xsacha> k
<xsacha> any restrictions?
<kunjan> <Location />
<kunjan>   Order allow,deny
<kunjan>   Allow localhost
<kunjan>   Allow @LOCAL
<kunjan> </Location>
<xsacha> and Location /admin ?
<xsacha> has the same?
<kunjan> <Location /admin>
<kunjan>   Order allow,deny
<kunjan>   Allow localhost
<kunjan> </Location>
<kunjan> its the default cupsd.conf file... havent changed anything yet
<xsacha> nothing in there out of place? apparently KDE overwrites default and will cause that error you are getting
<kunjan> it used to work before, i think (pretty sure) it started after i updated kde from apt-get update/upgrade and i think that broke it
<xsacha> yes, KDE overwrites that config file
<kunjan> ouch!
<kunjan> the funny thing is, i can see printer settings fine from CUPS in the printers panel
<kunjan> when i am a normal user
<kunjan> just cant change it
<kunjan> the second i do admin mode, it even refuses to connect to cups!
<kunjan> and i get the same error when i try to print
<xsacha> yeah everyone seems to have got same problem when updating to KDE 3.5.5 http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-qt-kde%40lists.debian.org/msg16353.html
<kunjan> well apparently i didnt google hard enough
<kunjan> We believe that the bug you reported is fixed in the latest version of
<kunjan> kdelibs, which is due to be installed in the Debian FTP archive:
<kunjan> guess i have to wait till this comes downstream into ubuntu's repos
<xsacha> well apparently all it did was overwrites something in cupsd.conf ..
<xsacha> in there a section about requesting settings as admin?
<kunjan> which one?
<kunjan> the bug report doesnt say wht was fixed they just ""its been fixed now" i m marking it done"
<kunjan> fixed what!?????
<xsacha> try changing all the Allow localhost to Allow @LOCAL ?
<xsacha> because localhost isnt in the man and localhost is giving error
<kunjan> which section of the conf?
<xsacha> wherever you see Allow localhost
<kraut> moin
<xsacha> s/Allow localhost/Allow @LOCAL done?
<kunjan> restarting cups
<kunjan> nope
<xsacha> :(
<kunjan> :(
<xsacha> could always turn off auth as a workaround :P or remove @requirements
<kunjan> haha
<kunjan> naah i will just wait till they update the package, will print this from school tomorrow
<kunjan> they still use kde3.2
<kunjan> lol
<flaccid> iirc cups gui in kde has issues
<xsacha> your school uses linux?
<kunjan> yeah
<flaccid> thats sick
<kunjan> yeah fedora core :(
<xsacha> hehe
<xsacha> my uni is on windows xp
<kunjan> well, we only have about 50 linux machines in the computer lab for general use
<flaccid> my uni is windows and mac on desktop, bsd servers
<kunjan> not counting other machines, and quite abit of macs
<xsacha> ah ok, yeah i was just talking about general library and faculty computers
<kunjan> the nice thing is there is no waiting to use the linux machines
<kunjan> ;)
<flaccid> thats sweet
<xsacha> there are of course some linux ones in labs and supercomputer, sirius.. shell everest
<flaccid> its funny how i do computing. most students go to the pc rooms. mac rooms are always available
<kunjan> we have 4-5 sun solaris boxes too
<flaccid> and with new imac g5s wtf would you want a pc w/ windows?
<kunjan> flaccid: yeah!
<xsacha> :P
<flaccid> ya
<kunjan> like 10 people are waiting in a line, and you go walk right past them "excuse me, you jumping the line?"
<kunjan> its just funny
<flaccid> omg
<flaccid> thats funny
<flaccid> that would shit me actually
<kunjan> the funniest thing is tho
<xsacha> gah bug in konversation.. if i change foreground colour, only new messages get that foreground colour
<kunjan> i work as a comp tech, and we do backups... and sometimes customers hard drives are so corrupted, windows would refuse to see them
<seishinbyou> Something like that happened to one of the PCs in the office here
<kunjan> you would plug it in on linux and it works just fine!
<seishinbyou> thanks to Mr. "When I want to turn off the computer I'll yank out the power cord"
<xsacha> lol
<kunjan> lol
<xsacha> i do that all the time ;) on reiserfs too
<seishinbyou> He's a fresh salaryman drone, though
<kunjan> my boss was like "wht linux linux linux, anything your linux can do, windows will do"
<kunjan> he has stopped saying that now
<xsacha> he'd appreciate beryl i think
<xsacha> should show him beryl
<kunjan> i showed him xgl a few months back
<xsacha> hah
<xsacha> should show him beryl now to show how fast the technology moves
<xsacha> or.. september was really peak time.. not much happened since
<kunjan> yeah after quinn forked it, it progressed quite fast
<kunjan> i still cant get it to work on amd64 tho
<flaccid> i hate 'IT' people who are windows
<xsacha> and nvidias driver :D i wish i had an nvidia card, its just not fair
<kunjan> works fine from a live cd
<xsacha> im on amd65 kubuntu now, it better work lol
<xsacha> 64* yeah it worked on live cd for me too
<kunjan> yeah something to do with dapper-amd64
<seishinbyou> The IT department at the division of Hitachi where I used to work was 100% windows.  They were panicked about Linux
<seishinbyou> "It's a hacker tool anyways" they said
<xsacha> i tried on CRUX, but when i ran beryl i got this error that no one seems to know about :(
<kunjan> lol
<bh_> man this dapper to edgy upgrade is rather brutal
<danish> at UNITED AIRLINES they are still using windows nt 4.0 and checkin counters
<seishinbyou> I had to set up a RedHat environment as a test environment once, and the night when I left it running it's thing, one of the IT staff formatted the drive and installed NT
<Jucato> bh_: how come?
<xsacha> my ISP is using windows.. they got hit by blaster worm, believe it or not, a few years back
<bh_> weird dependencies breaking
<kunjan> seishinbyou: you would expect a big name like hitachi would have a clue abt linux!
<xsacha> net was out for 2 days
<bh_> libpango and fontconfig failing to install, etc...
<flaccid> i used to work for a company that had a no-linux policy despite millions of dollars worth of infrastructure. they even used a windows port of bind for dns ffs!
<kunjan> xsacha: ouch!
<Jucato> er guys, let's tone down the off-topic discussion a bit...
<seishinbyou> kunjan: not all divisions, unfortunately
<danish> There self checkin counters are windows xp and macromedia flash based
<Jucato> we might accidentally fail to see someone needing help...
<Jucato> bh_: you did dist-upgrade?
<seishinbyou> Hitachi's IT divisions, at least in Japan are more a joke than not, especially in the software end
<flaccid> tis like how bigpond got done for delayed emails to customers. was due to a virus on the windows mail server
<bh_> there's like a billion packages that need to be upgrade and it's kind of needing manual intervention to remove some of the funkier packages getting in the way of the update
<bh_> Jucato, yes, but that's got problems as well
<bh_> I did a normal upgrade instead just to limit the problem and manual intervention of the initramfs stuff as well
<Jucato> bh_: well, if you have lots of packages installed, they'd have to be upgraded as well. Dapper packages won't run well on Edgy
<bh_> right
<kunjan> which reminds me i need to format for edgy... have been "tweaking" this one for too long
<Jucato> bh_: do you also have unofficial repos/packages?
<bh_> It's a bit of a surprise, but since the release date for edgy is so close, I've decided to upgrade now
<bh_> don't think so
<flaccid> why upgrade now
<xsacha> im on RC1 of edgy
<bh_> the official release is in 4 days
<xsacha> heh
<kunjan> Windoze 9x/ME/2000/XP PC + New high speed cable connection + No firewall + No anti-spyware + No anti-virus + Kazza = The Killer CombinationTM!
<danish> i am a noob here when is the next stable relese of kubuntu due
<kunjan> Oct 26th?
<danish> like in 5 yrs or
<bh_> so it better work or else bigger problems are going to happen across the user base
<Jucato> well, it's still RC...
<danish> kunjan; on 26 the stable
<xsacha> RC1 im on right now seems ok
<Jucato> although by now, there should be very few *critical* bugs left
<kunjan> danish: yeah afaik
<bh_> mktemp seems to be missing on this system
<danish> i though website said that 6.10 would be supported for 5 yrs
<kunjan> change in / etc/apt/sources.list > change all dapper to "edgy" ; apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<xsacha> supported for..
<Jucato> danish: 6.06 will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server
<xsacha> not 5 years till next version
<Jucato> that's Dapper
<danish> oh i c
<xsacha> versions are every 6 months
<kunjan> 5 years gonna be long! :)
<Jucato> yeah...
<kunjan> i dont really thing after 5 years anyone would be running dapper
<kunjan> i would be surprised
<Jucato> danish: it just means that there will be security updates for Dapper for 3-5 years. regular releases only last 18 months
<Jucato> who knows.
<flaccid> if you run a server, why upgrade it. lots of people still could be running dapper in 5 years.
<Jucato> how old is Sarge anyway. some are still running it
<xsacha> well only 5 years for server kunjan.. and some servers.. yeah
<kunjan> oh yeah forgot sarge
<seishinbyou> kunjan> There are still Win 3.1 boxes at a few of my old companies
<seishinbyou> Why, noone knows
<kunjan> i have seen mac system 7
<xsacha> if it works, why upgrade it eh?
<seishinbyou> That is the logic, doubly so for Japanese managers
<kunjan> if aint broke dont fix it
<kunjan> lol
<seishinbyou> "When we want a system, we want it now, and never to worry about it again"
<Jucato> it's also a principle followed "sometimes" in development :)
<flaccid> solutions need problems. existing solutions don't require problems.
<seishinbyou> Hey, I loved watching the management on the .jp side getting horribly confused in a meeting with a US company over "Software MTBF"
<kunjan> seishinbyou: MTBF for software?
<flaccid> i guess i mean problems need solutions. if no problem then why make a solution
<xsacha> it can be broke and still work and that's good enough for some :P
<seishinbyou> kunjan: Yep, it was generally a very entertaining meeting
<seishinbyou> "We'll ship you the software on (date).  It is expected to crash once every month critically, we'll patch it every 2 weeks until the MTBF drops to once a year"...
<kunjan> sounds like microsoft to me
<Jucato> lol
<kunjan> "we will only fix your bugs on tuesdays"
<xsacha> im sure they supported winxp sp1 for more than a year.. 2 years?
<seishinbyou> Nah, though we do have dealings with them here.  Not a terrible place to work it seems, unless you are in the Xbox division
<kunjan> xsacha: not sure when sp1 came out
<kunjan> at work i refuse to touch machines with win ME on it.. 98 SE i will fix. no ME
<kunjan> people are still using those
<kunjan> haha
<xsacha> i had ME for about 3 days
<xsacha> it was terrible
<xsacha> no improvements, just a load of problems
<flaccid> not much of a dif between those kunjan
<xsacha> 98se was much more stable
<flaccid> on some machines
<kunjan> flaccid: technically yeah
<kunjan> i hated the day they put ie4 as part of windows
<kunjan> thats the day i started using wht red hat 5?
<kunjan> when was that 95/96?
<kunjan> we had fvwm95 as the window manager
<kunjan> lol
<xsacha> "I managed to install Xgl and Beryl on my Kubuntu Edgy AMD64." aha! there is hope for me yet!
* bh_ remembers those days
<bh_> 100mhz Pentium
<kunjan> yeah before the mmx came out
<bh_> scary
<xsacha> amiga, commodore, pentium, pentium, amd, amd, amd, ..
* kunjan understands now why he has this think glasses... ;)
<bh_> the 486 was just ending
<seishinbyou> Ah, MMX, the technology salesmen couldn't properly explain to customers (at least where I lived)
<kunjan> man i wish LCD was cheaper then
<seishinbyou> Just like "What does MMX mean?" "It means you don't need a sound card anymore"
<kunjan> seishinbyou: LOL
<xsacha> "it does something so good that it makes this computer worth... how much money do you have?"
<flaccid> multimedia extensions
* bh_ thinks about lilo :\
* xsacha hugs lilo :)
<flaccid> you still need a sound card yes
<flaccid> :0
<kunjan> lilo+win95+linux dual boot howto
<flaccid> was a buzz word but
<kunjan> lol remember those howtos
<bh_> I'm talking about lilo the person.
<xsacha> needed a howto for that? :S
<seishinbyou> Howto: Install Beryl on an Amiga 500
<xsacha> ooo i want that howto
<kunjan> lilo the person?
<xsacha> that would be so funny
<Jucato> lilo the father of freenode
<kunjan> yeah well i was in india at that time... had dial up and BBS
<kunjan> freaking expensive
<xsacha> XFCE + beryl + nvidia -- what's worst comp that could run on?
<kunjan> xsacha: not sure, i have not played with xfce much
<xsacha> can get xfce looking pretty nice and a lot less resources..
<kunjan> yeah, but i need konqureror
<kunjan> awesome file manager...
<xsacha> http://xfce-look.org/content/pre1/42755-1.jpg
<seishinbyou> kunjan: Boy how times have changed, though (re: connection speed/rates).  It's depressing to think how expensive it used to be
<xsacha> i've had same internet connection for 7 years.. 10mbit cable @ $60/month
<kunjan> xsacha: pretty
<xsacha> except now it's $54/month because 10% discount
<seishinbyou> still, ouch
<kunjan> seishinbyou: man i had a shell account, the isp's ran some unix (was too young to know what) and /etc/passwd was world readable
<kunjan> there was not /etc/shadow
<kunjan> no*
* seishinbyou falls off chair, gets back up
<kunjan> you just had to buy an account once
<xsacha> i remember being able to go to /etc/passwd on websites
<kunjan> which was still too expensive!
<seishinbyou> When I lived in Canada, there were pre-pay internet packages.  Pay $25 and you get 10 hours of dialup
<seishinbyou> Now I laugh, though I am spoiled with cheap access here
<kunjan> internet was soo expensive back then, that my dad would freak out every time i would check my email... yahoo had free pop mail at that time, so i wrote an app which would hide and check and download my pop email
<xsacha> check this out: http://xfce-look.org/content/pre1/46153-1.jpg   beryl on XFCE
<kunjan> everytime he connected
<kunjan> xsacha: no videos of that?
<flaccid> i have to go
<flaccid> bbl
<xsacha> no idea, probably on youtube
<kunjan> later flaccid
<xsacha> i remember when i first got the internet, my mother thought we had to pay dial fee every time i went to a different server
<Ahmuck> is there an alarm clock in kubuntu that will go off at a set time, with a snooze and a cresendo alarm ?
<xsacha> because she thought i was 'dialling' to a different server
<Ahmuck> that will connect to a music stream and go
<seishinbyou> My favourite line from tech support back at a Canadian ISP "Just because the service is 'unlimited' doesn't mean you can stay connected as long as you like"
<seishinbyou> Funny, I thought you used the word "unlimited"
<kunjan> Ahmuck: you could try amarok's scripts that would start playing your playlists
<Jucato> seishinbyou: heheh
<xsacha> seishinbyou: my ISP called 'unlimited', 10 GB download
<xsacha> im on unlimited plan but i can only d/l 10 GB lol
<seishinbyou> 10GB is so big it is practically unlimited
<kunjan> my friends in india pay for 400 mb/month
<kunjan> i m like, i use that in like 30 mins!
<xsacha> me too
<xsacha> good thing is i can d/l everything linux related off files.bigpond.com at 1MB/s and it doesnt count to download limit
<seishinbyou> My parents still have a fairly slow connection; I usually download stuff for them here and mail them a DVD or 12 of what they wanted
<seishinbyou> It usually was faster
<xsacha> i got amd64 kubuntu edgy rc1 off there
<DarthShrine> xsacha: 'Sif use BigPuddle.
<kunjan> xsacha: so bigpond meters you by bandwidth?
<xsacha> DarthShrine: optus doesnt go past my house
<xsacha> kunjan: they apparently do, but i've d/led 100 GB in a month and havent been capped -- it says ont he website they 'may' cap you
<xsacha> bigpond is only isp i can use here:(
<Jucato_> ah my doppelganger has returned :)
<realfolkblues> anyone home?
<zorda> is there a ubunto chat?
<realfolkblues> zorda: i would guess so but i dont know
<Jucato> zorda: #ubuntu
<xsacha> how come people think it's an 'o'? ubuntU
<zorda> Jucato: thanks
<realfolkblues> can anyone help me understand this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1465348#post1465348
<Jucato> xsacha: because ubuntu sounds.. hm... strange? :)
<xsacha> sounds like a cup of coffee to me
<seishinbyou> Heh, over here, a lot of people still call it "UbOnto"
<xsacha> now that's just weird
<seishinbyou> I guess it does sound a bit more powerful and awe-inspiring
<Jucato> some actually say "uh-bun-tuh"
<seishinbyou> especially if you emphasize the O really loudly
<bmo> you do realize there is a _video_ on your system that has people saying ubuntu correctly and one of them is nelson mandela, correct?
<Jucato> or uh-bun-too
<kunjan> allright guys i am out! its in the am here
<zorda> bye Jucato
<seishinbyou> This is the same office that is waiting for Vubuntu
<Jucato> bye zorda
<seishinbyou> sorry, VubOnto
<xsacha> you-bun-too
<Jucato> bmo: yeah.
<Jucato> xsacha: no. oo-boon-too
<seishinbyou> bye kunjan
<kunjan> seishinbyou: later!
<seishinbyou> bmo> I'm a bit late on replying, but very few in the office can understand any English
<seishinbyou> It is just a pretty stream of sounds to them
<Jucato> hehe
<xsacha> amarok takes ages to generate playlist, argh
<bmo> ah
<bmo> heh
<xsacha> Noatun it's likes 4 seconds
<xsacha> Amarok going on a minute
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I'd imagine Japanese wouldn't have problems pronouncing Ubuntu properly, though :)
<seishinbyou> Oh, they wouldn't have a problem, if I bothered telling them how to pronounce it.  It is much more fun letting them guess
<Jucato> lol
<xsacha> amarok is still listing my tracks.. up to #516
<seishinbyou> Only in a formal meeting am I expected to be super-1337-3ngrIsh interpreter
<momal> How can i make everything on my kubuntu box use a proxy from the net?... including applications run from console... so everything that goes through my network card to the internet to put the proxy on?
<xsacha> Tor? or go through router proxy
<momal> well... I want to just make everything on my box use a proxy without having to set each applications(also some applications don't have the setting to use a proxy)
<momal> the proxy setting under kde wont work for apps run via console
<xsacha> yes
<xsacha> Tor should do this? otherwise use proxy in your router
<momal> Router doesn't support using a proxy.. but i'll try this "tor" you speak of :)
<momal> !Tor
<xsacha> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momal> !info tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0.16-1ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 608 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<seishinbyou> Golf insurance...great, just what I don't need
<lainproliant> lol
<seishinbyou> 1 million yen hole-in-one insurance...it's good to be safe
<seishinbyou> That is never going to happen anyways
<lainproliant> i had a question but i think i just figured it out
<lainproliant> ^_^
<seishinbyou> congratulations
<lainproliant> i didn't know that you could specify a subscript to iwconfig <interface> key s:<key> [N] 
<lainproliant> yay this is great
<xsacha> does anyone know where the menu updater is? or what it is called? when i built kde from source i had it but i cant find it in kubuntu
<lainproliant> i had thought that something went wrong in the ASCII/HEX conversion internally lol
<birdfish> On a laptop with a single 80 gig harddrive, what would be the best way to partition the harddrive?
<birdfish> Such that in the future I would be able to upgrade the operating system without running into troubles with having to small of a root partition and whatnot
<seishinbyou> Do you want to install multiple OSs on it?
<xsacha> i usually go half/half
<xsacha> but i end up only using up 3GB of space LOL
<birdfish> Nope.  But I've heard that installing on one partition is bad
<xsacha> installing one partition with no free space is bad
<birdfish> I was thinking something like / = 4 gigs
<Jobberwacky> 6MB for root, swap depends on memory, rest for /home that's mine
<Jobberwacky> * mean 6GB
<birdfish> 6mb for root?
<xsacha> installing just 1 partition is alright though, as long as it doesnt cover the entire 80 gb
<birdfish> Oh
<xsacha> and you'll want a second partition for swap on linux
<birdfish> Jobberwacky: because I thought I read somewhere that ubuntu/kubuntu had an unregularly large kernel or something
<Jobberwacky> birdfish, not that large
<xsacha> 6GB root/1GB swap/33GB for you sound ok :) 6GB way too much for me though
<birdfish> does having a smaller root partition make the system boot faster?
<bmo> no
<birdfish> Ah, it just allows you to rebuild the system without loosing data then?
<xsacha> got 1.7MB bzImage here on kubuntu amd64 edgy rc1
<birdfish> xsacha: 1.7 MB / image ?
<xsacha> yes
<lainproliant> hello again
<seishinbyou> Oh, back for more?
<lainproliant> hehe false alarm >_< not fixed
<bmo> no, having a separate root partition from the /home partition allows you to change over the OS without nuking the /home partition
<lainproliant> yeah
<lainproliant> for some reason lately (has worked in the past) when i try to connect to some of my wireless networks using iwconfig and the ASCII key option it fails
<bmo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bmo> /dev/hdb1              28G  6.9G   20G  27% /
<birdfish> xsacha: Hm, so probably a root partition of around 2 or 3 gigs would be more than large enough to sustain multiple system upgrades throughout the course of time?
<lainproliant> yet if i use the hex keys it connects perfectly
<xsacha> yes
<bmo> 6 gigs could be too small
<birdfish> bmo: why?
<bmo> see up
<lainproliant> i wonder what i could have done lol
<xsacha> 6 gigs for root? :O
<bmo> at the /dev/hdb1
<xsacha> bmo is that just your root? or you /home as well?
<birdfish> bmo: hdb1 is your root partition then?
<bmo> no, my /home is this:
<bmo> dev/hda1             223G   82G  141G  37% /home
<birdfish> Because I don't understand how someone can have a 1.7 MB root and another have a 6.9 GB root
<Jucato> remember that APT downloads packages temporarily to /var
<Jucato> on cannot have a 1.7mb root, afaik. unless it's something like Damn Small Linux
<xsacha> birdfish: 1.7MB bzImage, my / is 1GB
<bmo> a gigabyte of space is what, $.50 US?
* lainproliant wonders ...
<xsacha> ./dev/hda1             40318700   4741152  35577548  12% /media/hda1  -- this is CRUX for /root, /home and everything else
<birdfish> xsacha: ah, so what is the bzImage?  (I'm really new to linux and am just trying to find out enough for the time being to have a nice clean reliable system)
<xsacha> the kernel birdfish
<birdfish> Ah
<bmo> xsacha, use df -h to get prettier statistics
<xsacha> ./dev/hda1              39G  4.6G   34G  12% /media/hda1  dont like the KB? :P
<xsacha> that's every single package + source required to make package and the byproducts in there (up to beryl)
<xsacha> everything on it was compiled from source, so can't get much bigger than that unless i started installing stuff i didnt need
<momal> xsacha: with tor I can set it to just goto a proxy I have set up then to where its meant to go right?
<bmo> xsacha, I have a bunch of other stuff installed too.  I have unofficial repositories, etc
<xsacha> if i delete the source that could get under a gig
<birdfish> mind if I make up a quick partitioning scheme (pastbin it) and then give you guys the link to critique?
<lainproliant> i think that i may have lost myself in key indexes
<lainproliant> i am going to try a few things brb
<xsacha> momal: i dont think you can set which proxies it goes to, it does it all automatically and uses its own proxies -- havent used it in a while though
<momal> xsacha: ahh ok damn.. going to be no use to me :(
<xsacha> :(
<thomas_> argh, no matter what I do fglrxinfo always reports mesa3d! How do I get around this?? The binary howtos just aren't working
<birdfish> Also, on a laptop with a gig of memory should I go with 2 gigs of swap or just 1?
<xsacha> thomas_ when you run fglrx installer, what version of X does it say you have?
<thomas_> fglrx installer?
<xsacha> i had that problem and fixed it by --extract'ing it and then running ./ati-installer.sh x710 --install
<Admiral_Chicago> whats the command to list my running processes and sort them by memory use
<lainproliant> foo :(
<thomas_> ooh
<xsacha> because it was detecting my X as 6.9
<Admiral_Chicago> pstree -m or something like that
<thomas_> ah, ok, lemme try that
<lainproliant> Hi again :)
<lainproliant> I have having  a peculiar and frustrating issue with my wireless network configuration
<lainproliant> when i connect to a wireless network using iwconfig and the s: option for the WEP key to be specified as an ASCII string, connection fails
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: Ctrl+Esc? :)
* Jucato ducks
<lainproliant> when i do not specify s: and enter the key as an ASCII numerical string, it works
<lainproliant> HEX i mean sorries
<lainproliant> it works if i specify the key as HEX but fails if i specify the key as ASCII
<thomas_> xsacha: should I be worried about "find: install/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri: No such file or directory"?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hmm might have to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate Fx's memory leak
<xsacha> why is it using X11R6?
<thomas_> not that I know of
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm going to kill it command like and hopefully it'll think it crased
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it's not a memory leak. it's a feature :P
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: Ctrl+Alt+Esc then?
<bmo> ok, drives are dirt cheap now.  seagate 200G drive: 50 bux at CompUSA.  5 of these and you have a cool terabyte for $250 US
<xsacha> i made a symlink from /usr/X11R6 to /usr
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i killed it
<thomas_> xsacha: you mean /usr/lib, right?
<birdfish> Okay, here is the link to my quickly drawn up partitioning scheme, http://pastebin.ca/216713
<xsacha> no
<lainproliant> is it possible that the ASCII/HEX conversion formula may be assuming the wrong WEP key length in bits?
<thomas_> well, I installed it. gonna give'r a reboot. (also, I ran aticonfig --initial and aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv)
<lainproliant> my network is now running WEP 128bit atm (until i learn to use wpa_supplicant)
<Admiral_Chicago> my trick worked
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hehehe
<Jucato> 2GB swap?
<birdfish> Jucato: well, I had heard that you should double the physical, but perhaps that has changed now?
<xsacha> wow edgy comes with direct rendering: yes
<xsacha> but: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<Jucato> birdfish: you have 1GB RAM I presume?
<birdfish> yep
<bmo> it depends, jucato.  rule of thumb is 2x real memory, but I only have 1x real memory for 2gb swap and 2gb RAM, and sometimes I just turn off the swap
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i think 1. i don't get this beagle was running and taking up mad memory
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't even use beagle
<bmo> beagle is ok once it quiets down, AC
<Jucato> bmo, birdfish: yes it all depends if you can foresee using memory intensive operations like compiling, rendering, etc
<Jucato> I have 1GB RAM, and 1GB Swap. my swap rarely gets used these days, though
<bmo> at first Beagle goes insane trying to index everything.
<bmo> but I've been running it for a month now, and it's quieted down much
<birdfish> Jucato: perhaps, but only in the future.  For the time being, I mainly will be using the laptop to do my schoolwork on as well as remotely learn about and administer my server from home
<Jucato> hm.... birdfish on second thought, since you have that much room to spare. it's OK I guess
<momal> anyone know a way to can make ever program in kubuntu (includeing console programs) to use a specified proxy? (so all network traffic(to the internet) to be put through the proxy)
<lainproliant> lol my wifi is annoying :(
<thomas_> xsacha: nope, that didn't do it, it still report mesa :(
<birdfish> Jucato: okay :)  And about leaving the spare room at the end of the harddrive.  Is that a plus or a negative?  I mean, what will I be able to do with it later on if I don't partition it now?
<bh__> Is xserver-xgl worth running /
<bh__> ?
<lainproliant> i wonder if it is maybe a quirk with the ASCII key generators in my router lol
<thomas_> also: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<xsacha> some people said they needed to hard restart computer to fix that btw thomas
<xsacha> ohhh xlib
<thomas_> ..
<thomas_> oh.
<Jucato> birdfish: it's a plus for me. although I'd format it into a certain filesystem rather than leave it unpartition/unformatted
<xsacha> you're missing fglrx DRI
<thomas_> gasp
<momal> bh__: if you need it for the use of it then it is.. but unless you want to run something like beryl(new compiz) then no real point
<birdfish> Jucato: okay, and for wordprocessing and the like, ext3 format would probably be the best?
<bmo> bh_ xservergl is cool, and so is beryl, but sometimes things just get in the way. heh.  you have to find out for yourself
<Jucato> birdfish: well, ext3 is the default anyway. so it's good.
<thomas_> xsacha: so, how does one fix that?
<xsacha> do you have fglrx_dri.so?
<birdfish> Jucato: is there anything else that I should check into though?  or should I just use that for now?
<lainproliant> I search forums and such: all i find are instances where users cannot connect via their ASCII key or their HEX keys
<thomas_> xsacha: locate fglrx_dri.so reports nothing
<Jucato> birdfish: I'm no partitioning expert. but everything looks good if you're planning to run a simple Linux system
<thomas_> shouldn't that come with the installer?
<bh__> momal, certainly not something you'd run everyday right ?
<xsacha> find /*|grep fglrx_dri.so
<bh__> at least not yet, eh ?
<lainproliant> i can connect with a HEX key
<lainproliant> which is what is somewhat frustrating lol
<birdfish> Jucato: awesome.  Thanks for everything dude, I really appreciate all the help! :D
<thomas_> ah, indeed
* birdfish departs to install his new system!
<Jucato> birdfish: good luck
<thomas_> xsacha: indeed, there it is
<momal> bh__: I run beryl... but im a sucker when it comes to eye candy.. but unless you want flipping desktops and wobbly windows you probly wouln't have much use for it
<xsacha> where is it?
<bh__> momal, is it faster than the normal desktop nvidia driver ?
<thomas_> ~/ATI/fglrx-install/arch/x86/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<xsacha> ok i believe it needs to be in /usr/lib/modules/dri/
<momal> bh__: there is no difference between xgl and x unless your running something else to use it
<thomas_> xsacha: you sur it's not supposed to be /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri?
<xsacha> are you using xorg6?
<thomas_> no, latest kubuntu edgy
<xsacha> latest kubuntu edgy comes preinstalled with fglrx :S
<thomas_> heh, didn't wokr
<thomas_> work
<xsacha> im on it now and havent installed anything yet, heh
<bh__> yeah, the only thing that was a problem was the "mktemp" program needed to be reinstalled, but everything is better now
<bh__> the upgrade was moderately difficult
<thomas_> xsacha: well, when I installed, it definately detected my card, and decided to use te ati driver.
<thomas_> yet it still reported mesa
<xsacha> ati?
<thomas_> driver "ati"
<xsacha> oh, yeah
<xsacha> mine too
<thomas_> I'd like to use 3d extensions, and enjoy my tv-out
<xsacha> it has 3d on ati driver, no?
<xsacha> i have direct rendering: yes on it
<thomas_> have you ran glxgears
<thomas_> ?
<xsacha> yes
<thomas_> and it's bearable?
<xsacha> very
<seishinbyou> ...define "bearable"
<xsacha> getting 14000 (per 5 seconds)
<livingdaylight> is there a refresh command for kde?
<thomas_> hm
<thomas_> I'm running an x700 mobility in mylaptop
<xsacha> radeon 9600 here
<livingdaylight> hi momal
<lainproliant> Okay
<lainproliant> i have found some more information in context of my issue
<livingdaylight> haro momal!
* thomas_ is still at a loss
<lainproliant> is it true that iwconfig expects only to work with 9 and 13 byte ASCII keys?
<livingdaylight> anyone know what the command is for 'hello' in Japanese?
<lainproliant> konichiwa?
<seishinbyou> Well, that is "good afternoon"... what context is this "hello"?
<Jucato> O_o
<thomas_> brb
<lainproliant> hehe ^_^
<lainproliant> :( i wish my iwconfig wasn't acting up
<seishinbyou> I see "hello" and "command" in the same request and wonder what the request is...
<lainproliant> i know i can connect to my school's wireless network with an ASCII key but their key is exactly 13bytes
<lainproliant> my key is some obscure number of bytes
<lainproliant> not 13
<lainproliant> nor 9
<xsacha> my router only lets me do it exactly as well lain
<xsacha> it wont let any number less or more
<lainproliant> ah
<lainproliant> so if i set an ASCII key of length 9 or 13 on my router and then connected with encryption s:"string" it would work?
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: ohio?
<lainproliant> cool ^_^
<Admiral_Chicago> that's good morning
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<lainproliant> i am happy now i am not going crazy lol
<xsacha> if it lets you have less characters, it must be filling up the rest of the characters.. maybe 00s?
<lainproliant> well, i will work with the hex key for what i need to do now
<lainproliant> possibly
<lainproliant> or nulls
<lainproliant> yeah 0s are nulls lol
<xsacha> lol
<lainproliant> can you represent nulls in bash like you can in C code?
<lainproliant> \0?
<thomas_> till no worky :(
<thomas_> still*
<xsacha> hex key right? 00
<lainproliant> no i was using an ASCII key
<xsacha> oh :S
<lainproliant> i can connect ( and am connected now ) to my wireles using the hex key
<lainproliant> the problem arises when i try to connect using the same key in ASCII
<lainproliant> there is something up with the conversion between ASCII and HEX or it could be that i can only use a certain number of ASCII characters in my generated key
<xsacha> most likely the latter
<lainproliant> ah okies
<lainproliant> then what you said before still applies
<lainproliant> ^_^
<xsacha> yeah, nulls, hmm :P
<lainproliant> lol
<lainproliant> i think i know what is going on
<lainproliant> the key i am using now is > 13 chars
<xsacha> oh
<lainproliant> it is probably going back to the beginning with the rest of the characters and redoing the cipher at those points with the remaining characters
<lainproliant> (cyclical)
<lainproliant> so yeah
<lainproliant> i think i will just cut the key down to 13bytes
<xsacha> get the source code, edit maximum char to whatever you need, recompile? ;)
<lainproliant> works :P
<seishinbyou> Oh dear, the .jp Ubuntu Linux site is a bit out of date/neglected... and the definition of "Ubuntu" is printed in English
<xsacha> :P
<lainproliant> or implement it to do what my wierdo Windoze stuff used to do
<xsacha> so no japanese joining us any time soon?
<lainproliant> lol aww
* lainproliant goes and learns Japanese (i wish)
<seishinbyou> Well, in many cases, JP managers don't want their employees using anything other than Windows
<seishinbyou> For some silly reason
<lainproliant> wow
<lainproliant> that's insane
<seishinbyou> No, having people work themselves to death is insan
<seishinbyou> *insane
<seishinbyou> I'm not being figurative, either
<lainproliant> i am sorrie :(
<lainproliant> did i say something wrong, seishinbyou?
<seishinbyou> Bah, I'm ranting again, so I'll stop there.  Fortunately, those dark days are gone for me
<lainproliant> oh
<lainproliant> i see what you mean
* lainproliant stops misinterpreting people
<xsacha> thomas_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Xgl.2FBeryl_.28ATI.29   -- in here it uses xgl/beryl with ati driver
<lainproliant> Well, i am still in college
<lainproliant> i have no idea what it is like in the true IT world
<lainproliant> my history is just playing around with various programming languages and enviornments
<seishinbyou> hehe, Well, I'd hardly consider some of the stronghand tactics leftover from the bubble economy "true IT world"
<lainproliant> i am relatively new with Linux
<lainproliant> lol
* seishinbyou is no expert, either
<lainproliant> I Just want to get to coding as fast as i can lol :P
<lainproliant> which makes me mad that KDevelop is acting up lol
<lainproliant> i went in and changed its default script to force it to use the version of automake that i had installed (1.9) and it still fails
<xsacha> lain: edit source of that wireless thing you're using to accept more than 13 chars ;)
<lainproliant> then i revert back to 1.6 and the old script (which it wants) and it fails still, saying that it expects the version that is installed lol
<xsacha> very safe connection considering everyone else can only use 13 ;)
<lainproliant> hehe true
<lainproliant> but could still be broken by packet monitors
<lainproliant> WEP is dead
<xsacha> my neighbour has no key or anything :) accidently connect to her comp all the time
<lainproliant> i only use it because WPA/PSK > WEP > Nothing
<seishinbyou> Most of the APs around my house and work (and the route there) are open anyways
<lainproliant> I heard a story where Lowes department stores didn't use any encryption
<xsacha> funny thing, not only does she have no key, she's got all her hard drives shared
<lainproliant> and these wardriver guys would drive up to the side of the store and were able to access through the Lowes subnetwork the corporate records of all Lowes sales transactions
<lainproliant> lol that's not smart
<seishinbyou> xsacha: Excellent!  Everyone can join in on the party
<xsacha> :)
<lainproliant> lets all ssh over to xsacha
<xsacha> hah i have port 22 open actually
<lainproliant> and we can all download some random lady's files yay
<lainproliant> find something incriminating :P
<lainproliant> then report it to the police and call yourself a hero
<xsacha> i already did lol
<lainproliant> :P
<xsacha> and i stole 3dsmax8 from her
<lainproliant> lol
<xsacha> it was pirated but, .. it was much faster from her comp than net
<lainproliant> alritie bedtime
<lainproliant> hehe
<lainproliant> true
<lainproliant> well, bedtime
<xsacha> gnite
<lainproliant> thanks for all of your help everyone :)
<lainproliant> nice chatting with you and i will be back (not necessarily for problems lol)
<seishinbyou> until next time
<lainproliant> i just have to get up at 7:30 and it is now 4.29 lol
<lainproliant> byebyes :)
<thomas_> sweet zombie jesus I got it
<thomas_> xsacha: thank you for your help
<xsacha> :D
<xsacha> what worked/
<thomas_> well, not entirely sure. I did move the fglrx_dri.so to the /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ dir, but I also threw in the disable composite in my xorg.conf file as wel
<thomas_> I swear I did that before, however
<thomas_> meh
<xsacha> hmm mine doesnt run without composite enabled
<thomas_> one day this will work outta the box.
<visik7> how can I remove border of a window via dcop ?
<thomas_> well you're on the ati driver, right?
<thomas_> not fglrx
<xsacha> i mean on fglrx... i havent got beryl on this one yet
<thomas_> oh
<xsacha> beryl would say composite had to be enabled
<thomas_> I'm still stock over here. no beryl or xgl. Don't think I'm gonna go with either of those until they're a little more mature
<Jucato> visik7: Alt+F3 -> Advanced Window Settings?
<xsacha> when i enable composite i get this libGL warning, but it works anyway
<visik7> Jucato: yes
<visik7> Jucato: via dcop
<Jucato> ah....
<Jucato> :(
<mchasart> hi
<seishinbyou> xsacha: I get a warning all the time when running from anything from a terminal "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<mchasart> yesterday i tried the new kubutu 6.10 edgy
<seishinbyou> Works fine, though
<xsacha> yes exact same one i get
<thomas_> mchasart: what'd you think? I'm on it right now
<mchasart> but after the boot in live cd i don't have any internet connection
<Jucato> visik7: try in #kde :)
<thomas_> mchasart: did you edit your system settings for the correct default route and gateway?
<mchasart> usually i had no troubles about it
<xsacha> i started up this amd64 kubuntu edgy and i got: net, direct rendering and everything else just from install :)
<mchasart> its dhcp auto for me
<xsacha> but GRUB bootloader didnt work -- i installed lilo over it
<magicmike> Hi. I'm trying to get my windowsxp hd to be recognized by the linux hd. The windows hd is slave and is fat32. I get response when trying to mount "
<magicmike> Could not mount device.
<magicmike> The reported error was:
<magicmike> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<magicmike> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<mchasart> so strange cause eth0 was desactived when i saw
<xsacha> mike is it fat32 or ntfs?
<magicmike> fat32
<xsacha> ok good
<Jucato> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mchasart> and even i reactived it no way to get some connection
<Jucato> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<thomas_> sweet zombie jebus. Yes! it totally works
<xsacha> and your /etc/fstab file.. nevermind, read that link
<thomas_> now, for the wifi
* thomas_ cries
<mchasart> what do you think about fluxbuntu or xubuntu project ?
<xsacha> wifi drivers give me nightmares -- i have to use windows ones
<Jucato> xsacha: no go ahead. your instructions might be easier
<thomas_> Even worse: i'm on an acer laptop
<seishinbyou> I have Xubuntu installed at home
<thomas_> it's a software enabled wifi device
<xsacha> XFCE + beryl looks sweet and works well on old machine :D
<seishinbyou> It runs well, I guess.  My home PC is an ancient relic, though
<thomas_> thus, I must install acer_acpi AND acer_hk and THEN the wifi drivers
<Jucato> Xubuntu and Fluxbuntu are good alternatives. that's all I can say :)
<mchasart> ok and xubuntu dont follow for 6.10 edgy ?
<mchasart> yes i tried fluxbuntu its very light for small config
<thomas_> what's the big difference between beryl and xgl? Why is beryl so hot right now?
<xsacha> my livecd uses flux
* seishinbyou left Xubuntu at 6.06; PC is probably too slow for the frills of Beryl
<serishema> hey, my laptop battery meter has disappeared in kde and i can't get it back
<serishema> any ideas?
<mchasart> your livecd ...? you remasterd an ubuntu livecd ?
<xsacha> beryl is improved (forked) version of compiz... it's a manager
<thomas_> as a user, will I notice the difference?
<mchasart> or is it fluxbuntu the other project independant apparently
<xsacha> big difference thomas_ :P
<thomas_> Weren't xgl and compiz both alpha-ish software anyways?
<xsacha> yeah
<xsacha> you have xgl+compiz and xgl+beryl, (or alternatives to xgl) they do not replace xgl
<xsacha> beryl / compiz manage it.. and emerald does themes
<thomas_> IIRC, xgl/compiz didn't do tv-out. does beryl?
<xsacha> i think that's an issue with xgl? if you use aiglx it should be fine?
<xsacha> you can use aiglx or nvidia drivers to replace xgl
<xsacha> lucky people with nvidia cards, eh?
<munuel> hi
<thomas_> no kidding
<xsacha> nvidia drivers have it built in
<thomas_> I wish ati didn't rule the laptop video market
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Kover?
<livingdaylight> application to create cd labels
<xsacha> im never buying an ati video card again, but right now all my videocards are ati
<mchasart> so no way for my connection troubles
<livingdaylight> trying to add Kover to my list so when i put a cd in , i have the option of opening the cd with kover rather than kaffeine etc
<birdfish> Hey guys, I'm back and on the newly installed machine :D
<livingdaylight> seems i should be able to open the cd album with kover after which it will detect the album artist and name to create teh cover
<livingdaylight> but can't add kover to my menu list of applications to open a cd
<thomas_> mchasart: all I got for you is to make sure your routes and gateways and dns are set up just find
<thomas_> fine*
<birdfish> Just one more question (that has always bothered me about partitioning).  Since I created only 3 partitions (/, swap, /home), all of the programs and whatnot will be installed under /home, correct?  Or will they be installed under /?
<mchasart> hum ok
<Jucato> birdfish: /
<birdfish> Hm, damn
<Jucato> birdfish: unless you compile the app and give instructions to install in /home
<birdfish> Should have asked that earlier, I guess
<Jucato> birdfish: don't worry, 6GB will still be enough
<Jucato> :)
<birdfish> :D
<seishinbyou> Yeah, it's not like it's Vista or something
<birdfish> =)
<birdfish> Vista is ridiculous
<Jucato> I had 10GB setup for / and I ended up actually "reclaiming" 5GB for my /home
<seishinbyou> I installed Vista as a VMWare image... yeah... :/
<Jucato> and I had over 1100 packages (apps and libraries) already installed
<xsacha> me too jucato except 8GB and 4GB
<birdfish> Jucato: holy shit dude!
<birdfish> LOL
<xsacha> yep.. i had easily over 1000 packages
<xsacha> there's 200 just in xorg remember
<alexicon> anyone know much about fsck?
<Jucato> xsacha: I meant, I was running out of space in my /home, so I took 5GB out of the 10GB I setup for /
<seishinbyou> Collect them all!
<xsacha> oh k
<seishinbyou> fscking fsck is not my friend
<Jucato> lol
<alexicon> i just installed kubuntu but it brings up fsck on boot
<Jucato> birdfish: that's not much. the default Kubuntu install has around 900+ packages :)
<seishinbyou> It does ever 30 mounts by default
<alexicon> wont properly start up, nor will my other distro on teh drive :(
<xsacha> seishin, just edit fstab?
<Jucato> oh did I say 1100+? I meant 1200+ sorry
<alexicon> my other distro claims /proc is still mounted on boot too
<birdfish> regarding graphic drivers.  for the ati cards, is xorg-driver-fglrx the best driver?
<Jucato> forgot I had gnome installed too :P
* seishinbyou is just bitter because fsck reported a drive as flaky, and when it tried to "fix" the drive, it ended up nuking all the data on it
* birdfish has so much to learn
<xsacha> birdfish, depends if you want propietry or open source... fglrx is ATI's propietry driver (official)
<birdfish> xsacha: I want which ever driver will display information the fastest and smoothest
* birdfish guesses it's the proprietary driver, but might be incorrect?
<xsacha> fglrx is apparently fastest
<birdfish> okay
<Jucato> birdfish: the proprietary driver is the only driver that can give you 3d acceleration
<xsacha> not true, i have 3d acceleration on open source just fine
<Jucato> really?
<xsacha> yep
* birdfish isn't worried about 3d acceleration much.  I don't do video games or anything of the like
<Jucato> hm....
<birdfish> I'm just interested in the system running smoothly
<rag_> rag: hola
<xsacha> and also aiglx
<Jucato> hmm......
<xsacha> ati open source drivers can even run beryl
<birdfish> BTW, regarding a stable system, how is 6.10?
<birdfish> xsacha: I saw you mention beryl earlier.  What is it?
<xsacha> you want webpage link or video link?
<birdfish> webpage for now.  I'm updating the system on a slow college network
<xsacha> k
<xsacha> sudo apt-get update
<xsacha> http://www.beryl-project.org/
<bmo> omgwtfbbq.  I wish I had thought of this: an $836 dollar CD made of glass that appeals to the nutjob audiophiles.
<birdfish> Thanks, I'll check it out
<bmo> http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=35267
<bmo> fools and money.
<thomas_> what's the best wifi manager for kubuntu?
<birdfish> by combined window manager, do they mean another replacement for kde and gnome?  Or does it sit on top of kde/gnome?
<Jucato> birdfish: sits on top
<serishema> thomas_: i use knetworkmanager
<alexicon> kwifimanager thomas_
<alexicon> kwifi has configuration tools in it
<alexicon> knetwork uses kcontrol confs
* birdfish is seeing too much information he thinks (tell him to shut up if he asks too many questions)
<thomas_> hm, not "wlassistant"?
<birdfish> Is xserver-xgl faster than xserver-xorg?
<alexicon> xgl is an extension
<alexicon> adds lots of eye candy goodies
<alexicon> like true transparency..
<birdfish> heh, so it would slow the system down actually :P
<alexicon> if you didnt have suffcient graphics resources yeah probably
<alexicon> i have it on suse and it runs really well
<alexicon> but i also have a 256mb gfx card
<alexicon> :P
<birdfish> I'll install all of those goodies on the screamin desktop at home sometime
<alexicon> yeah
<xsacha> how do i remove packages (that i got from updating) -- not installed ones
<thomas_> alexicon: hm, I've installed kwifimgr, and I've assoc with an AP, but no IP. wtf?
<alexicon> hrm
<wily> hi guys
<alexicon> you on dhcp?
<wily> i've a problem running kismet
<alexicon> whats your iwconfig say
<wily> there is anyone that can help me?
<thomas_> reports the correct essid, but no ip6 or ip4 address
<alexicon> what is your question wily
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> dhcp thomas_?
<wily> now i send link when i paste errors
<alexicon> k
<koli> hello
<thomas_> alexicon: yeah, but where in kwifi do I set that up? Or do I have to use teh system control panel as well
<wily> Failed to set up UI server: TcpServer bind() failed: Address already in use
<koli> how do i update kubuntu
<wily> alexicon:  this is error
<thomas_> alexicon: Uh, I guess I just had to wait...? It just got an ip
<thomas_> how weird
<alexicon> koli theres the update-manager or adept can fetch updates
<alexicon> heh ok thomas_
<thomas_> alexicon: but no essid reported in kwifi...
<thomas_> gruh..
<koli> ok but how do i install the package managment like synaptic
<alexicon> adept is what kubuntu uses
<xsacha> adept you want, it comes with kubuntu
<alexicon> you can search for synaptic in adept if you want
<alexicon> or apt-cache search synaptic
<xsacha> synaptic is pretty much identical lol
<alexicon> apt-get synaptic
<alexicon> i like adept more really
<alexicon> find the organisation better
<koli> how do i open adept
<koli> it is not in the menu
<alexicon> from the menu
<alexicon> system
<xsacha> System->Adept
<alexicon> or just run it from commandline
<alexicon> or Run app
<alexicon> F2
<rag> how to install a network manager, do you know?
<alexicon> rag in adept
<rag> alexicon: yeah?
<alexicon> search for network manager
<xsacha> ok i added this repository to my source list, right.. and then updates but i just realised it was 32-bit, so i changed source list to 64-bit rep and then updated -- how do i remove the 32-bit now?
<alexicon> you used adept rag?
<alexicon> did you remove the repository xsacha
<rag> alexicon: synaptic o kpackage
<xsacha> yes
<xsacha> i removed it from list, is that enough?
<alexicon> then update again should force it out
<alexicon> adept is just like synaptic
<xsacha> i dont think it forced it out :S
<alexicon> which ever you prefer to use..
<rag> alexicon: i need a good wireless manager
<alexicon> rag try kwifimanager if you want more contorl..
<alexicon> otherwise you should already have knetworkmanager
<rag> alexicon, ok yeah i need give a solution for my customer
<xsacha> so if i try to install stuff now, it's not possible for me to accidently install 32-bit version?
<alexicon> xsacha: look at the package details
<alexicon> it should verify which source it is :)
<xsacha> in commandline, what's the command?
<xsacha> or should i open adept and look?
<alexicon> oh you using apt?
<alexicon> hrm
<xsacha> yes
<alexicon> yeah i dunno in apt
<wily> i need help
<xsacha> im not used to package managers :S
<wily> alexicon: do u read my report
<wily> ?
<rag> alexicon: thx!
<wily> Failed to set up UI server: TcpServer bind() failed: Address already in use
<xsacha> my main distro is CRUX, got no package manager
<alexicon> what are you doing wily
<xsacha> ok im looking at package in adept and i have no idea if it's 64-bit or not from those details :S
<alexicon> whats that error from
<wily> launching kismet
<alexicon> heh it should say somewhere which repository it comes from xsacha
<alexicon> id tell you where to look but im in suse atm :P
<alexicon> because my desktop with kubuntu needs an fsck >_<
<alexicon> makes me nervous...
<alexicon> i will cry if i lose that disk
<rag> alexicon, by the way do you know how to activate wifi on boot, this card not start on laptop and my customer to press Fn key
<rag> alexicon, you know please say me
<alexicon> dunno rag.. what kinda laptop is it
<rag> alexicon, airis...
<xsacha> rag: there should be a modules.rc or some file that runs start up programs
<xsacha> in /etc
<xsacha> pp[s init.rc or something
<rag> alexicon, where
<alexicon> never heard of it rag
<xsacha> look in /etc/init.d
<rag> alexicon, ok thx
<xsacha> this structure is different to what im used to
<thomas__> thanks, everyone for your help.
<close2_> hello, I have upgraded to edgy.  I use aptitude, and when I want to make a dist-upgrade, aptitude wants to remove kde-toys, kdegames,...;    Is there a meta-package to install all kde-packages?
<close2_> kubuntu-desktop is not enough
<birdfish> xsacha: one more quick question.  I think my graphics card (ati mobility x1400) might be unsupported by the open source driver.  know of a place where I could check a list of supported chipsets?
<xsacha> i've seen the list before, just wait
<vge> what was the command for dhcp renew?
<xsacha> gtg sorry birdfish, can find it on google im sure though, brb
<birdfish> xsacha: no problem dude.  Thanks for all your help anyways :D
<gnomefreak> !hardware | birdfish
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ">" ??
<gnomefreak> ok hold that thought ill get the link
<gnomefreak> ubotu is gone
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> that's bad
<birdfish> gnomefreak: what's up dude?
<gnomefreak> birdfish: heres the list you wanted https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<alexicon> dhcpcd -n
<birdfish> gnomefreak: ah, thanks a tone bud :D
<livingdaylight> http://freedb.freedb.org is this the right server for CDDB?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: | nick would output in channel nick factoid
<Jucato> gnomefreak: aah. that's new :)
<Jucato> for me
<gnomefreak> fairly new yes
<birdfish> bummer, not supported.  Guess I'll just use the proprietary driver until it is eventually :)
<gnomefreak> i found out a few days ago
<vge> how do i make sure my eth0 works as supposed?
<alexicon> ifconfig
<vge> cant get ip from dhcp server :/
<alexicon> see if the config is right and that its UP
<close2_> try setting it manually
<alexicon> can you ping the router?
<alexicon> any entries in 'route'
<vge> sec
<close2_> if you have a router try: 192.168.1.42 oder 192.168.0.42 and try to ping something (xxx.1 oder xxx.254)  not bulletproof though
<close2_> i.e.: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.42
<birdfish> man df
<birdfish> * oops
<Jucato> birdfish: you might be interested in "man:/df" in Konqueror
<vge> "network is unreachable"?
<close2_> what did you try?
<birdfish> Jucato: =D
<birdfish> Wow, I didn't know about that trick
<birdfish> Very slick
<vge> i tryed to ping my router ip
<close2_> did you set an ip with ifconfig?
<vge> only ip and mask
<Jucato> birdfish: some other tricks you might want to see are apt:/ and help:/
<close2_> what's the ip of your router?
<xsacha> hey im back
<xsacha> in adept it has this package in universe/x11 but i want the same package from a different repository -- how do i do this?
* birdfish loves the apt search option also
<vge>  84.248.92.140
<Jucato> xsacha: what do you mean?
<xsacha> like there is this package in universe, but i want one from a different repository, one i added to source list
<xsacha> it's not appearing because it's in the main (uiniverse) one i think
<Jucato> aah.
<Jucato> hm...
<close2_> 84.xxx seems to be a "real" address (let me verify this)
<vge> it is
<xsacha> whats the local address of your router?
<xsacha> eg. 192.168.0.1
<close2_> because, if you are behind a router, you shouldn't use / see this address
<some0ne> !flash9
<close2_> unless you have multiple public IP addresses
<some0ne> !Flash9
<some0ne> !flash
<some0ne> Damn. :-\
<Jucato> some0ne: the bots just came back. give them some time :)
<xsacha> they take a while to search...
<close2_> what kind of line do you have?  adsl?  is this a router in a company, university...?
<vge> lol, i feel stupid now, how i know my router ip?
<vge> close2_: own adsl, im behind a nat
<xsacha> jucato, know how to do that? get a package in main from a different repository?
<Jucato> xsacha: I presume you Fetched Updates already?
<close2_> usually those nat-boxes use one of the following IPs
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<xsacha> yes
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<close2_> 192.168.0.x  192.168.1.x or 10.0.0.x   where x stands for 1 or 254
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> I know there's a specific "switch"/option in apt-get, I'm just not sure what
<close2_> your router is what brand?
<xsacha> how about via adept?
<vge> cool, ya, now that you said it it's 10.0.0.1 :P
<xsacha> :)
<Jucato> xsacha: it lists the package only once?
<xsacha> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> does akregrator not support .jpg?
<close2_> ok, that would mean, that you should get something like 10.x.x.x
<close2_> try to set it:   ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.42
<close2_> then try to ping 10.0.0.1
<Jucato> I'm thinking that it only displays the newest package... you might have to disable the ubuntu repos. but it's not advisable to install an app from a different repo when the app already exists in ubuntu
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: displaying .jpg? it does, afaik
<vge> close2_: not reachable
<some0ne> I'm using the AMD64 arch who wants to help me get Flash 9 going?
<xsacha> well there's no way the ubuntu one could be newer, .. the ubuntu one has its name attached though (-ubuntu2)
<close2_> are the lights of your network card on and flashing?
<Admiral_Chicago> there are feeds with jpgs that won't let me display
<Jucato> xsacha: well, generally it's really not a good idea to mix repos...
<vge> nope, but my hub says "it's connected" physically
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: in the preview or in a full tab?
<xsacha> thats why i want all from this one repo
<close2_> that's googd enough
<Admiral_Chicago> some0ne: check out this page http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/whats_so_difficult_64bit_editi.html
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: preview haven't checked tab
<Jucato> xsacha: but that would still affect the dependencies on your system, specially with libraries
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sometimes it also takes time for the image to load. but shouldn't take long though...
<close2_> show me the second line of "ifconfig eth0"
<vge> close2_: as this card is just plugged in and was not present when installing, could that matter?
<close2_> no
<xsacha> but some of the packages are not in ubuntu main and i have all the right dependancies right now.. so i'll be mixing if i let ubuntus repos give it to me
<close2_> if ifconfig found it, no
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: 404, probably had the place holder and name of the image, but it got taken of the page so akregator kept the entry
<close2_> but then /etc/init.d/netwo* restart
<Jucato> Ademan: ah
<close2_> could to the trick
<some0ne> Damn adobe.
<xsacha> oh well i will just mix n match with ubuntus then :(
<close2_> BTW:  the meta-package is (surprise surprise) kde :)
<vge> close2_:  inet addr:10.0.0.50 Bcast:10.0.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0
<close2_> did you choose 10.0.0.50?
<vge> yup
<close2_> ack
<close2_> ok, try:    /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Admiral_Chicago> bed
<seletz> Moin guys.
<vge> close2_: no errors, no luck
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: oh I see. that explains it :)
<some0ne> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<close2_> and the second line of "ifconfig eth0" ?
<vge> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU: 1500 Metric:1
<close2_> pgrep dhclient
<close2_> gives what?
<vge> 4944
<close2_> ok, iconfig eth1  exists?
<vge> no
<xsacha> he means ifconfig i think
<vge> only eth0 and lo present
<xsacha> inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0  -- this is mine :D
<vge> that dont help im afraid ;)
<close2_> lspci | grep -i eth
<close2_> (let's start from the beginning)
<vge> Ethernet controller: Realtec Semicpnductor
<vge> -typos
<close2_> std controller
<vge> ?
<close2_> so the driver shouldn't be a problem at all
<vge> ya, this is giving me the creeps
<birdfish> vge: why?
<vge> well, i want it into net :)
<birdfish> =)
<KiLlEr> buongiorno raga
<close2_> I would try to download a small rescue system (r.i.p has small cds) and try there again
<KiLlEr> scusate mi serve un aiuto per kubuntu
<birdfish> close2_: he isn't trying to NAT is he?
<close2_> if it doesn't work there I would say, that either your cables or your card are broken
<birdfish> I don't think I've ever seen a home router set up with 10xxx before
<close2_> if I understood correctly he is behind a NAT
<vge> yup
<close2_> I have
<vge> and you can ask me too ;)
<close2_> not very often though
<birdfish> vge: i wasn't sure you knew what nating was ;)
<xsacha> gah i dont think updating from repositories is working.. i dont get it
<xsacha> Get:8 http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main-amd64 Packages [7494B]   -- i get this just after i added and do update
<vge> birdfish: dont worry, im IT engineer :D
<xsacha> but nothing else related to it, just that
<birdfish> vge: =D I'm a freshman on the road to computer engineer (we should talk sometime)
<close2_> dhcp is something, which should work out of the box.  And your card is really well supported. --> try another OS and if that one fails too, replace cable, network card...
<xsacha> yeah dhcp is great, i just type in dhcpcd and wow, it's working :)
<birdfish> xsacha: heh (took me more than that, but I'm glad it all worked for you)
<close2_> because at the moment I really don't have any other ideas...
<xsacha> but can someone tell me why this repository isnt updating properly?
<birdfish> xsacha: on my server, I use the dhcp server that comes with dnsmasq since I utilize the dns masqing capabilities anyways
<close2_> (and I had to replace 5 realtek cards in the last 7 years...)
<vge> birdfish: well i donno, is bachelor of IT something more than engineer, i have english namings :-)
<xsacha> i added the url to source list, then i did apt-get update, i get this line: Get:8 http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main-amd64 Packages [7494B]    --but i never get the package out of it listed
<birdfish> vge: no.  your next step would be your masters (and that's where the real fun starts)
<close2_> bachelor is +2?  master == engineer +5?
<close2_> master == engineer == +5?
<birdfish> yes
<vge> close2_: in finland bachelor is seperated degree for 4 years, masters is 6
<xsacha> oh, i get this line above it, btw: Ign http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main-amd64 Packages
<close2_> they should really stop giving names to degres and just say +x
* birdfish supposes it all depends on how hard one studies
<close2_> +e
<xsacha> anyone know how apt works? please?
<xsacha> or adept, it's same thing
<close2_> or aptitude
<close2_> what do you want to know?
<Jucato> xsacha: Here's a situation you might want to avoid in mixing repos to get the latest apps
<xsacha> when i add source to list i get this: Get:8 http://xgl.compiz.info dapper/main-amd64 Packages [7494B]  but the sources do not become available
<xsacha> i havent mixed anything yet jucato :)
<birdfish> xsacha: hold on.  I think there is a way to specify which repos to download from (if I remember correctly)
<xsacha> ok, i need that :D
<Jucato> xsacha: Package A1.0 depends on Lib1.0. you install Package A1.5 from a different repo, which will update Lib1.0 to Lib1.5. Now let's say you need to install Package B, which incidentally depends also on Lib1.0. you won't be able to install it because Lib1.5 is installed.
<Jucato> xsacha: just an FYI :)
<xsacha> yeah, that's why i want all these packages from same repo.. and im asking how to do this :S
<xsacha> for some reason the files from the repo arent becoming available
<birdfish> Jucato: can you have both 1.0 and 1.5 installed?
<xsacha> no
<Jucato> xsacha: you won't be able to have *all* packages from the same repo, unless that other repo has *everything* that Ubuntu has, down to the last lib.
<xsacha> unless you keep them in different directories..
<Jucato> you won't know if a lib from your new repo is not needed by something from Ubuntu
<xsacha> but the binaries, one comes first, i think if you set path right?
<xsacha> Jucato: this repo has stuff that ubuntu doesnt, i need everything from this one repo or it wont work (dependancies are the latest latest -- not released)
<birdfish> xsacha: sorry man, I must have been thinking about something else.  I don't see any options to specify a certain repo
<xsacha> :(
<xsacha> but for some reason when i add the source to list and update i am not getting its packages
<xsacha> this should give me beryl: deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy main-amd64   but after i update and try to download beryl: E: Couldn't find package beryl
<birdfish> Back later fellas.  Time to update some more and then prepare for class
<xsacha> k
<Jucato> xsacha: I'm presuming you're running edgy right?
<xsacha> yes
<Jucato> hm...
<xsacha> yeah i just changed 'dapper's to 'edgy's :)
<Jucato> xsacha: but you've dist-upgraded already, right?
<xsacha> yes
<xsacha> before i added the sources, should i do it after sources?
<Jucato> hmm... what's the name of the package you're trying to install?
<xsacha> a few, but basically beryl
<xsacha> http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/
<xsacha> these
<Jucato> ok, try "apt-cache madison beryl" and see if there's a line there that corresponds to the repository you added
<xsacha> should i get the source?
<Jucato> no
<xsacha> deb-src or deb?
<xsacha> k
<Jucato> er depends on what you're trying to do
<Jucato> if just plain installing, deb would be ok
<xsacha> thought less likely to get dependancy problems if i compile myself
<Jucato> well, actually you'd still have to download the dependencies :)
<xsacha> thats not what i mean :P i mean version problems
<Jucato> oh xsacha can you just pastebin your sources.list?
<xsacha> link to a paste site?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xsacha> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27949/
<ray_52> Question?  I cannot get sound while using flash, eg youtube is a good example, how do I solve this?
<Jucato> xsacha: instructions say "Then, insert one of these lines ..."
<Jucato> you put all of them :)
<xsacha> oh
<Jucato> xsacha: try using them one by one to see which mirror/repo works
<xsacha> :)
<xsacha> i wanted to see if any packages came up
<xsacha> ill try beerorkid
<xsacha> ok it's working, it downloaded 14 packages
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> who would have known :)
<xsacha> now i just have to find which one has beryl in it
<xsacha> (of the 4)
<Jucato> err.. they all would have
<xsacha> yep it's in there :D
<Jucato> they're mirrors, not parts
<xsacha> oh i thought they all had different packages, ok
<some0ne> How can I upgrade from Dapper to Edgy without installing the system from scratch?
<|lostbyte|> Hai, guys :)
<Jucato> hi |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, hi :)
<jende_> Jucato: Howdy!
<Jucato> jende_: hi! :)
<jende_> Jucato: how are ya?Still fightin the cold?
<xsacha> Jucato: Hi!  :P installing, brb
<Jucato> jende_: no. just coughs this time around :)
<jende_> Jucato: ah well, hopefully that'll be gone soon
<Jucato> yeah :)
<jende_> Jucato: so, what are you up to?
<Jucato> er.. hm... nothing really... come to think of it lol
<jende_> Jucato: nothing like ...errr... nothing?
<Jucato> just lounging around I guess
<Jucato> well I was fixing up my bookmarks a while ago
<Jucato> preparing to back it up so that I could move back to my Linux pc tomorrow (yay!)
<xsacha> what does setting what boot manager you use in the login manager do?
<shahn> is there a way of getting tiled workspaces (like in ion3) in KDE?
<Jucato> xsacha: I think it gives you an option to restart to a specific entry in your GRUB/LILO menu
<xsacha> oh ok, does it know my lilo is on another hard drive? :S
<xsacha> i mean partition*
<Jucato> xsacha: that's the problem. haven't made it work. so I can't verify
<xsacha> ok
<xsacha> hmm where do i add a session? im in login manager and cant see anything about adding a session. if i place a file in xsessions directory, it'll just know it's there and ask me if i want to use it?
<Jucato_> I hate it when that happens...
<xsacha> nevermind!
<aoeuid_> could anoyone help me with installing automatix >.>
<jende_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<aoeuid_> -_-
<aoeuid_> thx for nothing
<Jucato> ??
<jende_> Jucato: I really don't like automatix anyway...*g*
<Jucato> lol
<bmo> we don't support automatix, but some of us ran it and we had good luck. ymmv. :-P
<xsacha> hmm if i run systemsettings as sudo it says all these programs are "Not running" but as user they are all "Running" damn bugs lol
<xsacha> in services manager
* bmo philosophically rants "that I have the right to watch, listen, to my lawfully acquired media and it's not for anyone else to say no." heh.
<xsacha> so how do i add a service at launch? :S i dont see any option for it in systemsettings
<xsacha> just managing existing ones
<macoxp> anyone think they could help me with this? http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<SlimG> anyone know of some kind of linux function where i can read all fileoperations? i'm trying to figure out what files are beeing copied from a cd..
<macoxp> SlimG: the only thing i could think of is use the cammand line so you have a record
<xsacha> or do nothing and then find all files with recent modified times
<jende_> SlimG: use the bash
<xsacha> and just strip out obvious ones like konversation
<macoxp> i need help with the last step of this setup Running Beryl i got it all installed already
<xsacha> im up to there now macoxp :)
<macoxp> xsacha: thanks :D
<xsacha> im trying to add it to startup services, no idea where i would find that via the GUI
<SlimG> i'm using bash, it's a binary app that performs the copying, and it doesent echo what it does
<SlimG> jende_: i'm using bash, it's a binary app that performs the copying, and it doesent echo what it does
<macoxp> xsacha: you are trying to install it also?
<momal> anyone here used iptables before to redirect traffic on eth0 to a certain proxy?
<bmo> slimg: cp -v
<xsacha> yeah well it's installed.. just trying to add it as a startup program so i dont have to type in "beryl" to start it
<xsacha> i havent run it yet though
<jende_> bmo: you were quicker
<macoxp> xsacha: same here
<SlimG> macoxp: it's a binary installer file for a game om cd
<rag> somebody use wine?
<xsacha> i do for some things
<xsacha> just to play some windows games i cant live without
<SlimG> bmo: it's a binary installer that performs the copying from a cd to hdd
<bmo> here's a thought, slimg: do a "strings [installer] 
<bmo> the installer has to contain the file names
<bmo> so run strings on it
<macoxp> xsacha: youare tryingt to do teh Adding a XGL login session step right?
<SlimG> bmo: I'll try
<xsacha> yeah well i just added it to Xsessions directly.. im hoping that's all i need to do?
<xsacha> directory*
<macoxp> xsacha: tell me if it works :D
<bmo> a bunch of stuff will fly by.  you can do 'strings foo | less'
<xsacha> nothing useful in Session Manager
<momal> it should work... i have xgl/beryl running fine with nvidia card
<bmo> dar williams singing "comfortably numb" on kcmp
<xsacha> yeah momal, i want to know how to add xgl as a session.. do i just add that .desktop file to Xsession and that is it?
<xsacha> i was hoping Session Manager would have more options :(
<bmo> mplayer http://currentstream1.publicradio.org:80
<bmo> slimg, did you get strings?
<momal> xsacha: http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5063-howto-xgl-beryl-kubuntu-dapper-with-nvidia | its for nvidia but just look at the bit where you add the xession bit :)
<momal> xsession*
<xsacha> k
<momal> also there is #beryl with bunch people in there that can help :)
<SlimG> bmo: yes, but it's a lot of data, i'll try to make som sence out of it, thanks for your help bmo!
<xsacha> i've been in #beryl for a while :P
<xsacha> gonna test it out, brb
* bmo is going to test edgy
<bmo> I may be back, I may not
<bmo> in the motto of The Ministry of Knowledge "Fry sh*t up!"
<bmo> adios
<bmo> muchacho
<bmo> gaspacho
<bmo> ta!
<VirteX> i got a whole new tower, took my boot drive out, slapped it into my new tower, it freezes at the grub loading screen... :( i'm guessing cause the config for grub is wrong how do i get access to it ? i'm booted on the live cd right now
<xsacha> not working.. how do i get that session to start? obviously when X loads, it is too late
<momal> xsacha: did you select xgl in the session select
<xsacha> i didnt get a session select.. do you mean the thing to the left of login?
<momal> X will load for the login screen... then you select XGL for the session put in your login details and it will load up xgl
<xsacha> i chose the invisible one under KDE, but it didnt seem to do anything
<momal> hmm if you have an nvidia card then go through that link i gave and just follow it all and check all it done right
<momal> the session should be called XGL or xgl
<xsacha> ati..
<momal> hmm
<momal> i think you need aiglx then for ati
<xsacha> :O
<xsacha> im using fglrx
<momal> oh
<xsacha> oops no im not, using ati
<xsacha> but the howto said to use xgl
<momal> lol
<bmo> well, this is kinda slick
<momal> hmm still no matter what your using it should still say xgl at the session check the xgl.desktop file again
<xsacha> the xgl.desktop has "Name=XGl" in it...
<momal> hmm did you do a full reboot ?.. not jsut restarting X ?
<xsacha> yes
<macoxp> xsacha: learn anything new?
<xsacha> went to lilo, came back.. no Xgl in session list :( just an invisible one, that i tried
<momal> when it loged in did the screen flash with checked background and black X cursor?
<xsacha> ahhhhhh i found problem
<xsacha> in xgl.desktop the first "[" is missing
<momal> :p
<xsacha> for some reason my copy/paste always misses a letter on linux
<xsacha> brb
<bmo> ok, this works, more or less.  I will now go back to Normal  Dapper.  This is encouraging, compared to my last attempt to run edgy
* bmo gives edgy 5 quahogs out of 5 for a release candidate
* Jucato wonders what a quahog is...
<bmo> it's Rhode Island's state animal
<Jucato> oh...
<eleanord> how do i enable multiverse in kubuntu?
<bmo> the name is taken from the Narragansett word "pokwahock"
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> eleanord: ^^^^
<bmo> it's a clam
<bmo> it's tasty
<bmo> yet I am allergic
<bmo> :-/
<VirteX> anyone have any idea how to fix my booting problem ?
* bmo makes up clamcakes for everyone around
<Jucato> hehe
* bmo makes up some stuffies too
<bmo> mmmm...stuffed quahogs
<macoxp> how do you see what proccess are running?
<bmo> ps uax
<bmo> or
<bmo> top
<jjvaca> {join #kubuntu-es
<emav> Anybody who has got an iPAQ 6515 and has successfully managed synchronization with kubuntu?
<Jucato> or Ctrl+Esc to launch the Process Monitor
<bmo> top is prettier
<bmo> ps -uax | grep username
<Jucato> hehe
<macoxp> how do i run proccess monitor from konsole?
<wickedpuppy> top
<bmo> type "top"
<bmo> and hit enter
<bmo> ps gives you a snapshot
<bmo> ps is more useful, as it lists more than can fit in a screen
<loz> Hi every body
<momal> whats the name of the program that runs that mac os style dock bar at the bottom with icons for kde?
<bmo> but top is pretty, and can list by cpu use, memory use, user, etc
<loz> i m loz
<jende_> macoxp: for observing network use netstat; man netstat; man top
<jende_> for the system observation
<bmo> netstat -a gives you a good network snapshot
<osh_> and for getting periodic updates on ps or netstat, have a look at "watch"
<jende_> *ggg*
<macoxp> jende_: i want the crt+esc with admin rights caus it says i cant kill things right now
<bmo> ok, I must logout.  bbiab
<jende_> macoxp: pid
<bmo> ok this isn't workin'
<macoxp> jende_: says pid not found
<xsacha> :( xorg closes saying it cant open Xorg.93.log or something
* bmo does threekeysalute again
<jende_> macoxp: i meant kill the whole process
<loz> does anybody know much about these darn windoz codecs?
<loz> window
<jende_> loz: like mp3's? or what?
<loz> i ve just installed edgy
<loz> and can t play music on amrok
<jende_> macoxp: kill all <application>
<jende_> loz:
<jende_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loz> caaaaaaaaase i was on windows
<loz> thx
<jende_> macoxp: sudo kill all <application>
<macoxp> jende_: thx i'll try that
<jende_> macoxp: sudo kill all <application>
<bmo> that worked ok
* bmo is back in dapper
* bmo wants the bootscreen from eft for dapper. heh.
<macoxp> jende_: sudo KSysGuard was what i was looking for :D
<bmo> now my uptime is reset.  boo.
<macoxp> jende_: but it dont work
<macoxp> jende_: how then kell do i give KSysGuard admin rights?
* bmo wonders what ksysguard is
<jende_> macoxp: don't know...I don't use GUI stuff that much. Open a console and read "man kill"
<bmo> !KSysGuard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KSysGuard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VirteX> back... my system freezes at the grub loading screen... as soon as grub loads the system freezes... anyone know what might be causing that ?
<macoxp> ok well how do i kill the 3 adept's that are running and are doing nothing
<bmo> oh, that's cool.  kdesu ksysguard.  macoxp, if you run it as su, it has admin rights. :-P
<jende_> macoxp: the manpage tells you all that, simply read the manpage of kill. once again type in a console man kill
<jende_> I think people should get more familiar with the console/bash
<macoxp> jende_: i figured it out had to use the proccess id
<jende_> macoxp: so you killed them?
<bmo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<macoxp> jende_: yup with the id code
<jende_> macoxp: good
<xsacha> why o why :( when i run beryl-manager X restarts :(
<macoxp> jende_: thanks for the help
<bmo> the ultimate kill faq:
<bmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27956/
<jende_> macoxp: no worries; just another hint...you'll get a better control of your system with all the beautiful commandline tools
<xsacha> glxgears gives me no reading every 5 seconds as to why my FPS is? :S
<xsacha> is there something special i need to do to get it verbose now?
<macoxp> jende_: wanna help me get beryl running now lol
<VirteX> anyone know why grub locks up as soon as it loads on my system ??
<jende_> macoxp: nope, cause I haven't even used it nor installed, so I can't help anyway eventhough beryl has its own channel #beryl
<xsacha> it did that to me VirteX, i just installed trusty old lilo
<bmo> virtex: there could be various reasons, including a busted boot
<bmo> and a busted drive
<xsacha> i think it's because we have a partition other than kubuntu
<VirteX> the drive was fine in my other machine
<xsacha> it doesnt handle them well :S
<xsacha> just install lilo over the top, worked fine for me
<VirteX> how do i go about doing that ?
<xsacha> what is your primary partition? like hda1?
<VirteX> i'm on the live cd right at the moment
<VirteX> yea
<xsacha> not kubuntu right?
<VirteX> it's kubuntu
<xsacha> oh :S
<xsacha> well i had another linux OS on hda1 with lilo, i added hda3 (kubuntu) to list and just liloed
<xsacha> dont know how you'd do it
<bmo> isn't there a way to boot the installed system from the cd?
<VirteX> it's weird it worked fine in my other machine
<VirteX> hmmm
<xsacha> yeah same here, but then again this is edgy rc1
<bmo> oh!
<xsacha> i had an older one on other machine..
<bmo> virtex is using edgy?
<VirteX> ummm no idea lol
<bmo> well, let's ask a question: was the boot logo slick or ugly?
<VirteX> blue kubuntu that was pretty nice lol was graphicall if that's what were looking for lol
<xsacha> it was ugly bmo.. text
<xsacha> it said "Loading Grub" -- that was it
<VirteX> oh yea the grub thing
<bmo> oh, n/m it didn't get to the boot screen
* bmo thwacks his farrhid
<xsacha> it didnt give me boot option
<VirteX> i edited my grub config file to load the menu for 30 seconds but it still freezes as soon as it loads
<vge> kubuntu and xubuntu have same driver database right?
<bmo> yes
<bmo> it's all ubuntu
<vge> im loosing hair with my nic :/
<bmo> set it up as an ne1000/ne2000 card
<vge> two network card dont work under xubuntu
<vge> or i just cant get em to work
<jende_> vge: what do you need 2 NIC's for
<vge> jende_: well, i just need one working one, but both dont get ping trought
<jende_> vge: are the modules loaded?
<vge> jende_: how i know?
<VirteX> hmmm i dunno
<jende_> vge: check lsmod | grep <modulenameof NIC>
<vge> modulenameofnick?
<jende_> vge: well the modulename of your Nick has to be placed behind 'grep'
<jende_> vge: well the modulename of your NIC has to be placed behind 'grep'
<jende_> vge: what card and chipset is it?
<jende_> vge: lspci will help you
<vge> i think both are realtech
<jende_> vge: what you think, buddy, doesn't help. Eventhough there are different realteks available
<jende_> vge: lspci
<vge> realtek semiconductor etcetera
<jende_> vge: that is NOT the output of lspci; just type in a console lspci and pastebin the output
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<vge> well, i would not ask help on NIC if i could use pastebin, ic what i can do
<xsacha> O M F G i have beryl running -- not in Xgl -- in X -- i typed in beryl and i am in beryl LOL .. it seems AIGLX automatically turned itself on
<jende_> vge: have the manual to one of your NIC's on hand?
<vge> nope
<xsacha> so im running AIGLX/beryl even though i set it up for XGL/beryl -- funny or what
<jende_> vge: and none of them got recognized during installation?
<bmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2689
<jende_> vge: what tells you sudo pppoeconf? will tha recognize one of your cards?
<bmo>  that is for the busted grub
<xsacha> HAHAHAHA omg this is so good
<vge> it got recognized and xubuntu GUI "finds it", but when i try to use dhcp or static ip:s and try to ping anything but localhost, it dont get trough
<VirteX> Thanks bmo i'll have a look
<jende_> vge: sudo route...what's the output?
<vge> pppoeconf founds eth1
<vge> but i need to go, ill be back later :/
<jende_> vge: see ya
<bmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27962/
<Windwalker> Hi, followed this ( http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264861&highlight=how+to+get+layouts )  but could not help me on my Kubuntu 6.06
<bmo> for virtex
<Windwalker> Can somebody tell me how to switch keybd layouts with alt+shift
<Windwalker> anybody with bulgaria,russian and etc cyrillic keyboards?
<dwo> ola
<BluesKaj> Howdy All! :)
<jende_> BluesKaj: Howdy... ;-)
<dwo> hi
<VirteX> i get permission denied when trying to write to the drive... :(
<BluesKaj> hi jende_, what's up ?
<jende_> BluesKaj: nothing much...heaps of quests re beryl...besides that...nothing spectacular
<VirteX> i'm not even dual-booting just kubuntu... have an ntfs drive plugged in but i did before too :(
<VirteX> brb
<BluesKaj> i need some advice later on resetting up my networkwork USB Printer ...it's connected to my wifes windows pc ...I had the printer working from Kubuntu  last week , but since then the printer had to be reinstalled into a USB hub and CUPS doesn't see the printer any longer .
<Windwalker> which printer is this?
<Windwalker> model?
<BluesKaj> HP Deskjet 3520, Windwalker
<Windwalker> Sound good
<Windwalker> which distro are you using?
<jende_> BluesKaj: lsmod | grep usb
<Windwalker> lsusb also
<BluesKaj> it was working fine last week but it crashed on my my wifes pc and had to be reinstalled in the uSB hub cuz it wasn't being recognized at it's old location
<jende_> BluesKaj: followed by a lpc status
<Windwalker> Which distor are you using??
<jende_> BluesKaj: is it an active or passive Hub, by the way?
<BluesKaj> it's an active hub , but it's connected to the windows pc ...this pc is hooked to the windows pc thru a router
<jende_> BluesKaj: have you also already checked if errors got posted in the .log?
<jende_> BluesKaj: the error.log for cups are in /var/log/cups/
<BluesKaj> the USB hub is not connected directly to this pc
<ahmed> hi everybody
<ahmed> anybody here ??
<ahmed> :O
<ahmed> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<ahmed> :P
<ahmed> Allooo
<Windwalker> can somebody tell me how to logout with a script???
<BluesKaj> hi
<ahmed> hi blueskaj
<ahmed> :)
<Windwalker> logout will not work from console.
<ahmed> logout via normal method is pretty mff
<ahmed> mf*
<jende_> Windwalker: what do you mean?
<ahmed> hehe
<ahmed> windwalker
<Windwalker> I want to make an executable script just like the shutdown button
<ahmed> lol
<ahmed> aha
<jende_> BluesKaj: maybe try that: reinstall hal, dbus and pmount
<BluesKaj> jende_:  ?
<Windwalker> I have to add this to my right button.
<jende_> BluesKaj: I read that that has solved the problem for someone with the same symptoms you describe
<ahmed> hmm
<ahmed> sry mf i have no idea L)
<ahmed> :)
<Windwalker> :) anybody else...
<ahmed> why synaptic is not in kubunu ?? !!
<jende_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<BluesKaj> it's in adept
<ahmed> yes iknow but it is like synaptic or just a pack maneger ?
<ahmed> package*
<ahmed> i mean could i search apps and games from external sources like in synaptic ?
<Windwalker> Okay. Is the "logout" command built in? I see logout in console, but I cannot find the file
<BluesKaj> yes it's like synaptic
<ahmed> ok thanks :)
<ahmed> could anybody send me link to run mp3 and win32 codecs on kubuntu 6.06
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ahmed> <tm.t> sry man i knw that iam idiot , iam totaly noob in kubuntu :)
* dwo is a n00b as well - were'nt we all
<jende_> ahmed: you have to modify your sources.list (enable universe9
<jende_> ahmed: you have to modify your sources.list (enable universe)
<jende_> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<jende_> ahmed: you have to modify your sources.list (enable universe and multiverse)
<ars_> buenas
<dwo> ola
<jende_> ahmed: you know what I mean, I hope
<ahmed> how :(
<ahmed> give me commands in termenal
<BluesKaj> ok, jende_, I've uninstalled dbus and pmount but they don't exist in my sources list for reinstallation.
<BluesKaj> !dbus
<ubotu> dbus: simple interprocess messaging system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.60-6ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 316 kB, installed size 700 kB
<BluesKaj> !pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.11-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 37 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Windwalker> Can somebody tell me command which is called by the Log Out button? I want to customize my right button and add ONLY logout there
<jende_> ahmed: as a noob I suggest you'd rather se this command kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende_> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install hal dbus pmount
<flaccid> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<flaccid> hehe
<ahmed> ahuahahhau
<jende_> flaccid: *grrrrrrrrrr*
<dwo> lol
* flaccid eats a sandwich
<ahmed> yess , i made it :D
<jende_> flaccid: How are ya, anyway?
<flaccid> alright sandwich is a bit old
<ahmed> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<jende_> ahmed: see uncommented *universe* lines in the file?
<jende_> BluesKaj: is apt installing?
<ahmed> i made it via right click and click "enable"
<ahmed> on adept
<BluesKaj> jende_: nope :(
<jende_> BluesKaj: you're on dapper, right?
<BluesKaj> need to find a repos that has it
<BluesKaj> yup
<jende_> ahmed: adept is not a real proper way, though
<sudharsh> !jfgi
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<sudharsh> :(
<flaccid> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<jende_> but that's just my opinion
<flaccid> well adept is the kubuntu package manager...
<flaccid> :p
<ahmed> so .. i will use apt-get only !!
<flaccid> or aptitude
<jende_> flaccid: I said it's just my opinion
<ahmed> i need a tool like synaptic
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> i'm just pullin your strings
<sudharsh> ahmed: open up a konsole and sudo apt-get install synaptic..if you want it
<flaccid> it looks alright without the native gtk
<ahmed> libs eror , i've tried
<ahmed> iam on kubuntu 6.06
<sudharsh> ahmed: oh..ok
<sudharsh> ahmed: i ll pastebin my sources.list..just replace that..
<ahmed> ok
<sudharsh> ahmed: http://pastebin.ca/217030
<ahmed> ok i replaced it
<sudharsh> ahmed: how..replaced it with /etc/apt/sources.list
<sudharsh> ?
<ahmed> yes , sure
<ahmed> and saved it
<sudharsh> ahmed: good now..'sudo apt-get update' in a konsole
<ahmed> done , thanks
<sudharsh> ahmed: now 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<constantine-xvi> is there any reason why konqueror only shows /home and /media in root?
<ahmed> i got this msg "
<ahmed> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ahmed> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sudharsh> ahmed: are you running adept in the background?
<ahmed> yes
<constantine-xvi> ahmed: kill it
<sudharsh> ahmed: oh close that
<ahmed> ok
<ahmed> ido sudo apt-get update again ?
<constantine-xvi> ahmed: yes
<snikker> i've got a problem with vmware server... after the installation, i don't have the internet access... and if i unistall it, i can surf in the net only with the firewall disabled...
<sudharsh> ahmed: no
<sudharsh> constantine-xvi: he has already done it
<ahmed> the same libs error
<sudharsh> ahmed: could you post the errors
<ahmed> Reading package lists... Done
<ahmed> Building dependency tree... Done
<ahmed> synaptic is already the newest version.
<ahmed> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<ahmed> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ahmed>   synaptic: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1) but 1.11.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sudharsh> ahmed: oh sweet you have it installed
<ahmed>             Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<ahmed>             Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.2.0) but 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<sudharsh> ahmed: pastebin
<ahmed>             Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.0) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<ahmed>             Depends: libglade2-0 (>= 1:2.5.1) but it is not going to be installed
<sudharsh> ahmed: dont flood
<ahmed>             Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.0) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<ahmed>             Depends: libvte4 (>= 1:0.12.1) but it is not going to be installed
<ahmed>             Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.26) but 2.6.24.dfsg-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ahmed> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ahmed> ah ok , sry
<sudharsh> ahmed: hmm..can you show me the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<sudharsh> ahmed: use pastebin this time :)
<jende_> ahmed: apt told you already what to do
<ahmed> ok
<jende_> ahmed: sudo apt-get -f install; do it as long as all errors are fixed
<jende_> JosefK: are you there?
<ahmed> i did apt-get -f install
<Fuzzy76> Under network folders in Konqueror. Are there any ways to add a sftp connection there easily? The wizard only does ftp or fish.
<sudharsh> ahmed: what happened
<livingdaylight> someone please tell me the path to configure application to cd rom?
<ahmed> http://pastebin.ca/217047
<livingdaylight> is it /media hdd or /dev/cd rom
<jende_> sudharsh: has he made an apt-get update after he has modified his aources?
<jende_> sudharsh: has he made an apt-get update after he has modified his sources?
<jende_> cpk2: ping!
<sudharsh> jende_: yes..have told him to paste his sources just in case
<ahmed> and what then ..
<jende_> sudharsh: he has to made first of all an update, so that apt updates the database with the new repos
<sudharsh> jende_: i think he has done it
<sudharsh> ahmed: have you done the 'sudo apt-get update'
<ahmed> yes
<sudharsh> ahmed: oh..the pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<ahmed> http://pastebin.ca/217049
<ahmed> that 's
<JosefK> jende_: yup, a bit late though - what's up?
<sudharsh> ahmed: ok..that seems ok and since you have done the apt-get update proceed with 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<jende_> JosefK: I came across a weird error: pmount and hal is in repo main but can't be installed; any ideas?
<ahmed> wow , big thanks :)
<ahmed> done
<sudharsh> ahmed: :)
<JosefK> jende_: on edgy or dapper?  and what's the actual error that aptitude/apt-get throw?
<ahmed> sudharsh: big thanks my friend
<sudharsh> ahmed: welcome mate :D
<BluesKaj> Package dbus is not available, but is referred to by another package
<BluesKaj> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<BluesKaj> is only available from another source
<JosefK> BluesKaj: you haven't used Automatix by any chance?
<BluesKaj> JosefK: nope not recently , but i uninstalled dbus and pmount in order to reinstall to fix my cups prob
<JosefK> BluesKaj: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> JosefK:  No candidate version found for kubuntu-desktop...that was one of the messages in the result
<BluesKaj> doesn't look good
<JosefK> BluesKaj: your apt database sounds fubar'd, could you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to..
<JosefK> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sudharsh> BluesKaj: ooh..got all the repos mate
<sudharsh> BluesKaj: pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<JosefK> BluesKaj: and paste 'lsb_release -c' in this channel? thanks
<JosefK> of course, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ doesn't render properly in konqueror..
<sudharsh> JosefK: where does the lsb_release take its inputs
<JosefK> sudharsh: /etc/lsb-release
<sudharsh> JosefK: ack
<BluesKaj> JosefK: sudharsh...   http://pastebin.ca/217058
<JosefK> BluesKaj: and your lsb_release -c please :)
<BluesKaj> dapper
<JosefK> you're missing the main repo's from that sources.list ;) I'll churn out another one from source-o-matic
<sudharsh> BluesKaj: back up your existing sources.list and replace it with  http://pastebin.ca/217030
<Kim^J> Where can I get the kwin-style-baghira package? Running Edgy.
<BluesKaj> which one is missing ? JosefK
<JosefK> BluesKaj: use the sources.list sudharsh just posted (thanks_)
<Kim^J> Anyone?
<sudharsh> Kim^J: do a apt-cache search
<Kim^J> sudharsh: Don't treat me like I'm a dumb ass.
<JosefK> Kim^J: it's kwin-baghira on edgy, it seems
<sudharsh> Kim^J: oh...ok smarty
<Kim^J> JosefK: It doesn't include the style.
<jende_> !dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kim^J> jende_: Your point is???
<JosefK> Kim^J: aptitude show kwin-baghira
<JosefK> Kim^J: it doesn't depend on kwin-style-baghira, so I can only assume the style should be included in that package
<JosefK> Kim^J: as it states in the description, if there's a bug, then...
<JosefK> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Kim^J> JosefK: Doesn't show up in kcontrol...
<Kim^J> Maybe a restart of X will do the trick?
<JosefK> BluesKaj: can you reinstall kubuntu-desktop okay with that sources.list?
<Kim^J> Restarting X worked.
<BluesKaj> JosefK: hang on
<JosefK> :)
<Kim^J> Now onto the extreeme customization...
<BluesKaj> JosefK: installing as we speak :)
<BluesKaj> looks like success, jende_, JosefK,
<Jucato> hi jende_
<ahmed> sry again i 've installed libxine-extracodecs and till now i can't play mp3's on amaroke
<BluesKaj> now, back to square one, trying to fix the "cups"
<sudharsh> ahmed: you have to restart amarok
<sudharsh> brb
<ahmed> ok
<Kim^J> Does anyone know the name of that app that looks like the bottom bar in Mac OS X?
<Jucato> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<Kim^J> Ahh
<Jucato> Kim^J: ^^^^^^
<Kim^J> That's the name..
<Kim^J> Let
<ubuntu> hey
<Kim^J> s see how good it works this time...
<Kim^J> ubuntu: Hey!
<ubuntu> where are xou from?
<pointwood> anyone tried the new beta flash player?
<Kim^J> ubuntu: Me? Sweden
<Kim^J> pointwood: Yep... DOing it right know.
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> im from germany
<Kim^J> Crashed in Konq but went fine in Firefox.
<Kim^J> !german
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pointwood> Kim^J: k - dapper or edgy?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kim^J> pointwood: Edgy
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> I'm considering whether I should try it
<Kim^J> It's pretty stable..
<ubuntu> kim^J: and how old are you?
<BluesKaj> thursday is the big release date
<Kim^J> But you MUST upgrade to the max before even thinking of using it when installed from the BETA cd.
<berkes_> cool. I was just going to ask that :)
<|WAL|> anyone know how to get the trash bin icon on the desktop?
<Kim^J> BluesKaj: Yup... Been really much updates lately
<berkes_> thursday only release of ubuntu? or will kubuntu release simultanious?
<Kim^J> ubuntu: I'm 16 years. And you?
<pointwood> Kim^J: ok, I think I'll try it then
<pointwood> Kim^J:
<Kim^J> pointwood: =)
<pointwood> argh
<ubuntu> im 15
<BluesKaj> <--- gonna wait and upgrade from dapper
<ubuntu> kim^j: what is this chat about??
<pointwood> Kim^J: how did you install it? there are 2 ways mentioned in the readme
<Kim^J> ubuntu: About the KDE version of Ubuntu.
<ubuntu> ah okay
<Kim^J> pointwood: Downloaded the Beta CD and installed.
<Jucato> O_o
<pointwood> Kim^J: I meant the flash beta :)
<ubuntu> my dad will install linux on my computer, so i have to find out all the programms now
<Kim^J> pointwood: Ah... I just copied it to the ~./mozilla/plugins/
<pointwood> k
<Kim^J> ubuntu: Ok. Ask whatever you want.
<ubuntu> kim^J: okay
<Kim^J> Only me using this PC so there wheren't really any reason to install it system-wide.
<sudharsh> does kxdocker require dri
<pointwood> Kim^J: do konqueror find that plugin?
<Schamane> moinb
<Schamane> hi
<Kim^J> pointwood: If you rescan plugin folders.
<pointwood> k
<Kim^J> sudharsh: Dunno...
<Kim^J> Schamane: Hi there.
<ubuntu> kim^J: are there some more chats in this programm?
<Schamane> can someone plz give me an sources.list of today released 6.10 kubuntu?
<ubuntu> schamane: hallo
<Schamane> i deleted it
<Schamane> :(
<Kim^J> ubuntu: What program are you using?
<Schamane> hi ubuntu and Kim^J
<Kim^J> Schamane: Are you in Sweden?
<Jucato> Schamane: it's not yet released today
<Schamane> Kim^J: no, germany
<Schamane> Jucato: not the stable i know
<Kim^J> Schamane: You can use the swedish repos... wait a sec
<Jucato> Schamane: ah just change "dapper" to "edgy"
<Schamane> thx
<Schamane> thats what i want to know
<ubuntu> kubuntu-konversation, i dont if it can say you something
<Kim^J> Schamane: http://hagbarddenstore.mine.nu/download
<Kim^J> ubuntu: Ah... Konversation.. Well... That's an IRC client.
<ubuntu> right
<Kim^J> So you can connect to any IRC server and join any channels on it.
<ubuntu> okay, thanks
<Kim^J> I'm not much into Konversation as I run xchat myself...
<ubuntu> ah okay
<Kim^J> Jucato: That won't work properly. There are more changes.
<Jucato> Kim^J: like?
<Kim^J> ubuntu: Anything else you wanna know.
<Gasten> Hello. What is the name of those big things that comes up when I hold my mouse over a panel-applet? (so I can turn 'em off)
<BluesKaj> konversation is good , xchat is good too, it's just amatter of taste
<Kim^J> Jucato: Look at this: http://hagbarddenstore.mine.nu/download and your.
<Kim^J> Gasten: Mouse over effects.
<berkes_> any idea where I can DL ubuntu beta?
<ubuntu> do you have msn manager?
<Kim^J> berkes_: The Kubuntu webpage maybe?
<Jucato> Kim^J: nothing out of the ordinary that I see...
<berkes_> ubuntu, not kubuntu :)
<Jucato> berkes_: www.ubuntu.com
<Gasten> Kim^J: Thanks I'll see if I can find it, otherwise I'll be back here.
<berkes_> Jucato: sure, but /i/ cannot find any links on there :(
<Jucato> berkes_: in a few days, Edgy will be released
<Kim^J> ubuntu: An MSN client? I have the Kopete messenger wich is the greatest MSN client for Linux. There's no need to argue on that. Gaim do really suck on MSN.
<coreymon77> 3 actually
<ubuntu> kim^j: do you have something leike msn messanger or something?
<Kim^J> ubuntu: Kopete.
<ubuntu> okay
<berkes_> oh, wait. /me is stoopid. 6.10 /is/ the beta. gggwzzz..
<coreymon77> kim: i would have to disagree with you on that one, i tend to like mercury messenger
<Jucato> berkes_: there's some news at the right side of the ubuntu.com web page. one that says "Release Candidate Announced"
<Distro^Junkie> what's the best kernel to use for an amd athlon cpu ?
<ubuntu> are there some people, who speak german??????
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<berkes_> Jucato: yea. It was me, being st00pid. I was looking for 7.x :/ found it, I needed the torrent of the alternate version.
<Jucato> berkes_: ok. but just take note that Edgy will be officially released in about 2 days (Oct. 26, if all goes well)
<Distro^Junkie> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 23 19:14:34 2006 <--- anyone tell me what's going on ?
<coreymon77> Jucato: 3 days including today
<Jucato> coreymon77: ah yeah.. 3 days... my sense of time has been slipping :)
<vany2> ji
<vany2> hi
<coreymon77> although, i tend to find rcs pretty safe, so i just upgrade once the new version gets to rc
<koli> hi all
<koli> how do i find themes from repositories for kde
<koli> ?
<Kim^J> koli: apt-cache search kwin
<Kim^J> Anyone using Edgys kxdocker?
<koli> Kim^J
<koli> how to i install it
<Kim^J> koli: Install what?
<sudharsh> Kim^J: crashing in mine
<koli> kwin
<Kim^J> Aren't you familliar with apt?
<koli> not really, i used syaptic
<koli> and when i try to open it i get an error
<Kim^J> sudharsh: Mine's not showing up... Not on the screen nor the system tray.
<Kim^J> koli: sudo apt-get install <package>
<sudharsh> Kim^J: what does kxdocker do when run in a konsole
<osh_> Is there a free/libre/gratis poker-timer for Linux somewhere?
<Kim^J> sudharsh: wait
<Kim^J> Wanna pastebin?!
<sudharsh> Kim^J: its ok...getting errors?
<Kim^J> http://pastebin.ca/217138
<Kim^J> If you can count all the errors... :D
<Kim^J> Looks like the edgy kxdocker is QUITE broke... :D:D:D
<sudharsh> :(
<Kim^J> Hmm... Looks like I need another .xml file for it... Or get all the plugins the idiot have in the xml file...
<Kim^J> Or recompiling... :/
<sudharsh> Kim^J: my errors arent that long..just some xml error
<Kim^J> kk
<Kim^J> Well... I got the conf file from the site as my conf files from the edgy package are broke...
<Kim^J> Well... Onto recompiling then maybe?
<Kim^J> I hate compiling... :/
<mini_g> does anyone have time to walk me through an xorg rez configuration?; need to force at least 800x600
<BluesKaj> system settings/display/admin mode/hardware/graphics card/configure/card driver/apply/system resolution
<BluesKaj> mini_g: system settings/display/admin mode/hardware/graphics card/configure/card driver/apply/system resolution
<mini_g> can't, xserver is forcing 640x480 only
<mini_g> ->bluekaj
<joakim> hi i have install Kubuntu desktop with sudo apt-get Kubuntu-desktop how do i remove Gnome Desktop?
<joakim>  hi i have install Kubuntu desktop with sudo apt-get Kubuntu-desktop how do i remove Gnome Desktop?
<ahmed> hi all
<trappist> joakim: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, then use debfoster to auto-remove dependencies
<ahmed> plz how could i install xgl under kubuntu 6.06
<Jucato> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mini_g> it ran fine on 1024x800 until recently
<ahmed> i've install compiz and xgl libs
<loz> i ve installed on 6 .10
<loz> it works a treat
<loz> xgl i mean
<ahmed> yes , but could it run on 60.6
<loz> but can t close windows
<ahmed> 6.06
<joakim> But the program in ubuntu is not away
<loz> i tried before
<loz> and never could do it
<loz> so migrated to the new edgy
<loz> i think it s pre installed
<ziabice> re all
<joakim> 2 day to kubuntu edgy
<loz> hi di hi
<loz> yup
<loz> but does work ok
<loz> pretty qick on boot splqsh
<loz> on booting up i mean
<loz> but official release is on the 26 october
<loz> if you can wait
<loz> xgl makes window user cry
<loz> hi hi
<aaron__> Do you know where I can get xgl from?
<Jucato> joakim: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<loz> on the ubuntu site is fav
<ahmed> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<webpower_> mkinitramfs corrisponde a mkinitrd?
<loz> are you on ATI?
<webpower_> mkinitramfs is the same as mkinitrd?
<sheft> how do i install a new window decoration?
<Jucato> sheft: where did you get it from?
<ahmed> no i use nvidia
<sheft> kde-look.org
<loz> just follow the tutorial
<Jucato> sheft: could you give the link so I could check for instructions?
<loz> i could not do it with ati
<loz> maybe you ll have better luck with n vidiq
<ahmed> i will try :)
<loz> good luck
<loz> but you could install the edgy eft
<loz> try it
<loz> it's cool
<Jucato> sheft: generally, you compile window decorations. but there are some items from kde-look that are called dekorator themes. deKorator is a themeable window decoration. you compile/install deKorator, then just point it to the .tar.gz theme
<loz> and xgl is preinstalled
<sheft> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=37010
<Jucato> ok checking
<richardh_> Anyone know if there are (k)ubuntu debs for FF 2.0 yet?
<Distro^Junkie> anyone got some tips on trimming down ram usage ?
<sheft> Jucato: yes?
<Jucato> sheft: I'm afraid you'd have to compile it
<poer> My little brother is growing up, and my 'rents want some sort of net nanny stuff.... we run debian/ubuntu. I need advice. I'd be satisfied with simply monitoring instead of restricting. Would tcpdump do this, or is there a better way?
<Jucato> sheft: er no...wait
<Jucato> sheft: lol sorry, missed that one :)
<Jucato> Type:  Window Decoration deKorator
<Jucato> sheft: you just need to install the deKorator window decoration engine (it's available in the repositories)
<Kim^J> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Kim^J> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Kim^J> See `config.log' for more details.
<Kim^J> Anyone?
<Kim^J> Compiling kxdocker.
<Jucato> sheft: then use the options from deKorator to install the .tar.gz theme
<sheft> ok
<Jucato> !dekorator
<ubotu> dekorator: KDE theme manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (dapper), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<Jucato> sheft: ^^^^^^
<gnomefreak> Jucato: </hint> !dekorator | sheft
<Jucato> gnomefreak: lol forgot that one :)
<sheft> !dekorator Jucato
<Jucato> thanks for reminding :)
<gnomefreak> saves from the ^^^
<Jucato> lol yeah... find it quite.. um.. unusual
<gnomefreak> !bot | Jucato gnomefreak
<ubotu> Jucato gnomefreak: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> it works :)
<Jucato> ooh multiple targets :D
<gnomefreak> ok im gone i need to get off my knee for a while
<Jucato> you're kneeling?
<ciga> hi
<ciga> I've just upgraded to edgy, but my Xorg runs without direct rendering. I don't have fglrx installed since I have a card with rv280 chipset. glxinfo says /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_get_dispatch. Can you help me with this?
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm having problems booting off a kubuntu dvd - it gets to "mounting file system", then it freezes :/
<richardh_> is there a rep with 2.0 version of Firefox? Anyone?
<xsacha> my emerald just crashed
<coreymon77> richardh_: dont think so, not for dapper at least
<coreymon77> richardh_: you have to do it manually
<richardh_> coreymon: alright, thanks
<Jucato> !firefox edgy | richardh_
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.99+2.0rc3+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 8955 kB, installed size 28544 kB
<aptroost> #kubuntu-nl
<Jucato> what a long version name for Firefox in Edgy :P
<coreymon77> Jucato: i just did the the old fashioned way
<coreymon77> it works fine
<coreymon77> just a few extra konsole commands
<aptroost> hello! is someone able to help me with a problem? I can't connect my apple with osx to my kubuntu computer!
<joakim> aptroost ask www.mac1.no
<foodcoman> Riddell: Nice work with 3.5.5.  Downloading Edgy Desktop RC to test on my Thinkpad R52
<joakim> gi how can i get KGET download manger work whit opera ?
<joakim>  how can i get KGET download manger work whit opera ?
<Jucato> joakim: afaik, you can't, unless Opera has an option to use a different download manager (like Firefox's Flashgot)
<joakim> show i go to opera:config?
<Jucato> joakim: if such an option exists there. I'm not familiar with Opera, though
<joakim> ooki i show see der
<joakim> thx
<hahaha> a question for you rsync gurus: I have  a file here at the office that is big but farked up and a good copy at home. I want to fix the bad copy here from the good copy at home. I try using rsync -avz and it doesn't do anything to the file. is there a  way to force rsync to look inside the file and make it an exact copy of what is at home?
<ubuntu> Hum
<Ash-Fox> New version of Kubuntu will be out on the 26th right?
* hahaha doubts it
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: yes
<foodcoman> joakim: Closest I could find.  http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=13
<foodcoman> joakim: Different application.
<foodcoman> joakim: I dont think Opera has a built in facility to use someone elses download manager.   So clipboard or URL  grabber might be the only way.
<joakim> cant i use Kget ?
<foodcoman> kget
<foodcoman> joakim: that was intended for the alt+f2 dialog.  Sorry.
<Jucato> neither does Firefox have that feature (to use another download manager). it's possible through an extension called Flashgot. I don't know whether there's something like it for Opera, though
<gemidjy> there was script for using KGet within Firefox
<foodcoman> joakim: Looks like the best you could do with Kget is Configure/Automation/Auto Past from Clipboard.
<BluesKaj> Opera uses "widgets" but so far i havent' found any that i can use :)
<foodcoman> joakim: For Opera anyway.
<afmanuk> "/usr/lib/kylix3/bin/delphi: relocation error: /usr/lib/kylix3/bin/libwine.borland.so: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference"
<afmanuk> Can someone help?
<foodcoman> afmanuk: Im not so good at this but, GLIBC_2.0 I think is really old, what its asking for.
<vitriol> anybody know what package i'd get the python gtk.glade module from?
<foodcoman> afmanuk: I think its at 3.x and 4.x nowdays.
<Jucato> vitriol: you could try typing "apt:/" in Konqueror, and in the File search field, type in glade
<afmanuk> So I update?
<vitriol> ok Jucato
<foodcoman> afmanuk: I just read a GLIBC_2.0 reference from 1999
<coreymon77> !he
<ubotu>          
<foodcoman> Jucato: Thats cool "apt:/"  Didnt know that one.
<coreymon77> guys
<Jucato> foodcoman: yeah it's pretty nice. and so it man:/
<vge> ok, im back, somebody can help me to get my other computer NIC to work?
<coreymon77> i know of a channel we can give ubotu for hebrew
<Black_Monkey> hi, can someone help me out here? I tried to boot from a kubuntu dvd - it got as far as "mounting filesystem" before it crashed. Now I can't even boot Fedora, which I have installed - it stops as "Booting the kernel."
<coreymon77> guys
<foodcoman> Jucato: I didnt need another reason to appreciate Kubuntu, but hey, I will take it.  =)
<Jucato> lol
<vge> what is the process to determine that my NIC work and how to get it working?
<m4v3rick_> vge: tell me exactly does your nic work , but wiz problems..or it doesn't work at all??
<m4v3rick_> vge: i mean, does ur system recognize it?
<vge> m4v3rick_: xubuntu finds the NIC, but ping dont go trough
<m4v3rick_> okay
<m4v3rick_> vge: do you have knemo insalled
<coreymon77> guys
<vge> m4v3rick_: what's that?
<coreymon77> we need to give ubotu a channel for hebrew
<coreymon77> and there is one
<m4v3rick_> vge: package used to easily configure your network interfaces...
<m4v3rick_> and monitoring them
<coreymon77> the channel is #ubuntu-il
<coreymon77> and ubotu isnt giving it
<trappist> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<coreymon77> !il
<vge> m4v3rick_: is in installed by default? is it in the cd repos?
<trappist> I can only assume that's hebrew.  my terminal has no idea.
<coreymon77> !he
<ubotu>          
<m4v3rick_> vge: no, you have to apt-get it
<m4v3rick_> vge: sudo apt-get install knemo
<vge> paggage not found
<Jucato> !knemo | vge
<ubotu> knemo: network interfaces monitor for KDEs systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 804 kB
<m4v3rick_> cge: yeah u need to enable universe / multiverse repos.
<m4v3rick_> vge: yeah u need to enable universe / multiverse repos.
<vge> is there universe/multiverse in cd repos also?
<m4v3rick_> i'm talking about getting them from the online repos
<vge> hmm, ill try that
<m4v3rick_> vge: okay
<vge> m4v3rick_: hmm, works on xubuntu too?
<vge> just checking
<Zerb_Riss> yello
<m4v3rick_> vge: it works on all
<m4v3rick_> vge: or at least it shud :D
<Zerb_Riss> has anyone had KDE 3.5.5 transparency support working?
<arriesp> xao gente me voy a acer capoeira
<Zerb_Riss> !espanol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zerb_Riss> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: can you elaborate?
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: you can turn on transparency in the Window Behaviour configuration
<coreymon77> !he
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Zerb_Riss> when I enable it it doesn't do anything
<Zerb_Riss> maybe I need a better/different video card, though
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: same thing here
<greenonion7> can't save after completing a mission on Quake 3. Can anyone help?
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<Zerb_Riss> what card do you have?
<ricanelite> Hello! Good Morning
<ricanelite> Does anyone here use Firefox 1.5?
<m4v3rick_> intel
<Black_Monkey> I do.
<m4v3rick_> i do
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: same, maybe it's the awful i810 driver
<greenonion7> I do
<Zerb_Riss> I use Firefox 2.0
<ricanelite> Okay do you know when you open up Firefox and you see the File, Edit, View, I guess its called the Menu section?
<foodcoman> Zerb_Riss: Now your making fun of my terrible Thinkpad Video!   =D
<m4v3rick_> yeah i hate i810 am not expert at drivers but i jsut feel that it doesn't support all the capabilitis
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<Zerb_Riss> although the Intel cards are pretty terrible anyways
<Black_Monkey> ricanelite - yes...
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: did you ever try the Google Earth 4 Linux Beta
<Zerb_Riss> ?
<ricanelite> Okay, well now my Fonts is hudge
<Zerb_Riss> the new version actually works really good
<m4v3rick_> nope...
<greenonion7> can't save after completing a mission on Quake 3. Can anyone help?
<ricanelite> I tried heading to the Fonts section in System Settings and nothing
<Zerb_Riss> nice and smooth, before it was choppy and buggy
<Black_Monkey> ricanelite - ah, yeah, you have to edit the gnome fonts, and firefox is a gnome application, not kde
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: really!! that sounds cool...
<Black_Monkey> I think. >_>
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: i think am gonna give it a try
<ricanelite> well I'm using Kubuntu Desktop I guess
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: yah :) another excuse for meto use Kubuntu exclusively at work :)
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: now I just need IE74Linux
<ricanelite> so please forgive I'm very new to this Operating System but willing to learn
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: loool
<Zerb_Riss> :)
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: if only the IEtab plugin works for firefox under linux
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: yah no joke hehe :)
<Zerb_Riss> m4v3rick_: there is IEs4Linux
<m4v3rick_> i guess it works if used wine to run firefox windows version
<n8k99> ricanelite: SystemSettings > Appearance > GTK icons & Fonts to change the default fonts for firefox
<Zerb_Riss> but that's only IE 5.5 and 6.0
<ricanelite> So i select use my KDE fonts in GTK Applications?
<m4v3rick_> zerb_riss: bummer...
<foodcoman> m4v3rick_: i810 drivers seem to have trouble with the OpenGL screensavers, in my laptops case anyway.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys, if i have an CD iso bootable image, can i add some other stuffs in the iso ( to be later writed to a DVD ) and obtain a DVD bootable iso? in the case i can, what do i have to use?
<ricanelite> and then do I have to restart my computer?
<Zerb_Riss> foodcoman: they often do, but Google Earth seems to have resolved many of the OpenGL problems it had with the i810 driver
<m4v3rick_> foodcoman: the funny thing i that the pendulum screensaver works but the others don't though it's supposed to be an openGL thing
<n8k99> ricanelite: no you select your kde fonts in SystemSettings>Appearance> FOnts
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<vge> m4v3rick_: where do i find the knemo paggage?
<n8k99> ricanelite: no you don't need to restart the computer, you may need to restart the applications
<Jucato> !knemo | vge
<ubotu> knemo: network interfaces monitor for KDEs systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-4 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 804 kB
<n8k99> ricanelite: at most you will need to restart the X server
<ricanelite> Ahh Got it!!!
<Zerb_Riss> is anyone using KSmoothDock?
<vge> Jucato: i dont have internet on that machine, so where can i download the paggage?
<greenonion7> can't save after completing a mission on Quake 3. Can anyone help?
<vge> from repos sure, but then. where are the paggages downloaded
<Jucato> vge: packages.ubuntu.com but you need to know the dependencies that it needs
<m4v3rick_> ?vge: can't u enable you universe repos
<m4v3rick_> vge: can't u enable you universe repos
<ricanelite> Thank you!
<n8k99> ricanelite:  you are welcome
<ricanelite> When is the new update coming out for ubuntu?
<n8k99> !edgy
<Jucato> m4v3rick_: he said he doesn't have an internet connection on that machine
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<vge> m4v3rick_: sure, but the NIC dont work, is the paggage on the cd?
<n8k99> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<m4v3rick_> oooh i see i didn't notice
<m4v3rick_> sorry
<Jucato> :)
<ricanelite> Thank you!
<m4v3rick_> vge: nope, as ubotu said it's optional...
<vge> point is, i bet there is a console way to do it, but i just donno how to make it work
<n8k99> no problem
<m4v3rick_> yes there is
<m4v3rick_> but are u willing??? :D
<ricanelite> Also before I go, Does anyone have any experience with MOL?
<n8k99> ricanelite: what about it
<vge> m4v3rick_: well, i dont fraid the console if thats what your suggesting
<n8k99> ricanelite: which OS X do you have?
<ricanelite> 10.4
<m4v3rick_> vge: well, we first have to figure out what is the problem...
<ricanelite> the lastest one
<ricanelite> but it is not that though
<ricanelite> I cannot get it running
<m4v3rick_> vge: so try to ping urself and see if u can even loopback to urself...
<n8k99> how do you mean?
<ricanelite> and I mean that I'm having a hard time getting it displayed
<vge> m4v3rick_: that i can do
<n8k99> ricanelite:how did you set it up? via tha wiki?
<vge> m4v3rick_: but anything else dont go trough
<ricanelite> because when i type in the command to run MOL, my monitor goes black and I have to hit CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back to my Desktop
<m4v3rick_> vge: u mean it does ping?
<ricanelite> I dont know to be honest with you because I just installed it but cannot get anything displayed
<vge> m4v3rick_: it pings the own ip sure
<n8k99> ricanelite: that's because it sets up a new dep on C+A+f8
<n8k99> erm, desktop
<ricanelite> they have told me I could edit the display file i think and add in my screen resolution
<n8k99> yes you have to do that
<n8k99> otherwise it will not display properly
<m4v3rick_> can u ping the router...
<ricanelite> okay thats my problem, I have no idea how to
<m4v3rick_> ?
<ricanelite> I'm new to all of this
<m4v3rick_> vge: can u ping the rouer?
<n8k99> !mol
<ubotu> mol is MacOnLinux. For a complete howto, visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<n8k99> that was mostly for me ;)
<vge> no, nor it gives me ip with dhcp, nor i can ping other computer if i directly connect two computers with crossover cable
<m4v3rick_> okay try this
<m4v3rick_> vge: type this in command line: sudo ifdown eth0
<n8k99> ricanelite: how comfortable are you with the command line?
<vge> m4v3rick_: and?
<bertugolu> hello....i updated from ubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy....and when i configure the X, it says that it is broken or something, what can i do
<m4v3rick_> vge: this should turn off the connection (if it exists :D )
<m4v3rick_> vge: sudo ifup eth0
<vge> i have done that n+1 times now :/
<vge> no effect
<m4v3rick_> and see if it graps ip addres and all the configurations from the router
<m4v3rick_> vge: i mean see wht's the response...
* bertugolu NEEDS HELP
* foodcoman wonders what ifconfig shows
<ricanelite> well i could follow the steps with no problem
<m4v3rick_> vge: :S
<ricanelite> I just like to ask questions well im doing it because I want to learn
<m4v3rick_> vge: i know it sounds frustrating, but are u sure of ur cable?
<ricanelite> thats why I want to use Linux because I want to learn more about the Operating System
* bertugolu is begging for someone to help him, the question was hello....i updated from ubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy....and when i configure the X, it says that it is broken or something, what can i do
<vge> m4v3rick_: it sends request for dhcp ip, but cant get
<m4v3rick_> ooh yes i forgot
<n8k99> ricanelite: naturally! ^_^
<m4v3rick_> vge: weired
<vge> m4v3rick_: but my laptop under dhcp works fine :/
<bertugolu> SOMEONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<n8k99> bertugolu: what seems to be the problem?
<bertugolu> emm
<bertugolu> i want to install the ati drivers...but i want to see if the drivers are in the xorg
<bertugolu> when i try to configure the X from konsole...it says that it is brokem
<vge> m4v3rick_: im sure about the cable and nic's (have tried 2 now) both work under windows atleast
<bertugolu> what can i do
<bertugolu> ??
<n8k99> hmmm...
<bertugolu> i need to reinstall the X or something.. dunno
<m4v3rick_> vge: am clueless
<bertugolu> Oh! btw, when i downloaded the updates, the updater crashed @ 50-60%
<bertugolu> the adept
<foodcoman> n8k99: would this work from booting from cd to shell?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bertugolu> tried that
<bertugolu> it says broken or something
<bertugolu> i think i just reinstall kubuntu...
<n8k99> foodcoman: would what work?
<macoxp> hey guys what is the ubuntu ipconfig command?
<n8k99> sorry_ got distracted my 18monthold just woke up
<vge> ifconfig
<bertugolu> ifcongif
<TheGateKeeper> ifconfif
<foodcoman> bertugolu: Did under Dapper when they broke desktop the last KDE upgrade
<bertugolu> ifconfig
<foodcoman> n8k99: Sorry that last was for you.
<bertugolu> i reconfigured the x normally  @ dapper
<TheGateKeeper> yep I typoed too :-(
<bertugolu> but i had ubuntu
<Ichi> hi
<bertugolu> not kubunti
<foodcoman> bertugolu: Hope Kubuntu reinstall fixed it.
<m4v3rick_> !ipconfig
<n8k99> foodcoman: that would probaly work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bertugolu> i just try
<bertugolu> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m4v3rick_> loool...ipconfog:D
<bertugolu> lol ubotu is stupid :P
<foodcoman> m4v3rick_: shame,  windows commands to ubotu.
<foodcoman> =)
<bertugolu> willl try to reanstll it
<bertugolu> ubotu *bang*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bang* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bertugolu> lofl
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hey, how are things going
<norro> hey guys
<norro> does anyone of you guys know, if there is a repository out there to get firefox 2.0 for kubuntu with apt?
<Zerb_Riss> norro: dunno, but probably
<m4v3rick_> am out, tschuss
<Zerb_Riss> norro: you could just use this
<Zerb_Riss> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248158
<norro> Zerb_Riss i googled for it, but couldn't find it. Any trick, where to look for this?
<Zerb_Riss> once Firefox 2.0 is released it will be rolled out in the updates pretty quick
<Zerb_Riss> Firefox updates are high priority updates, at least
<norro> okay, so firefox 2.0 will probably be shipped with apt in dapper when available?
<Zerb_Riss> sure
<Zerb_Riss> I have it installed right now, it wasn't very difficult
<Zerb_Riss> that script makes it pretty easy
<Zerb_Riss> if it still works
<TheGateKeeper> norro: may be in edge idk
<norro> hmm, okay. thank you guys
<Zerb_Riss> np :)
<macoxp> hey can someone help me set up my wireless network connection to be static ip,
<macoxp> i could do it in windows but this is asking for more info  then windows did
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: hey
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: there is a config file you need to edit
<macoxp> bobesponja: hey dude
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: wrong name
<reon> Is there a server CD besides the alternate cd ???
<BonBonTheJon> reon: yes
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: no i'm useing wireless assistant
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: what do i put in domain i never had to do that in windows
<reon> BonBonTheJon: I cannot find it as a current build for edgy. Can I do a server/base install from alternate
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: where are you looking
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: and in broadcast what goes there
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: wireless assistant
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: trying to get static ip
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i know what to put in everything else from windows but domain and broadcast are new things i did not have to fill out b4
<hammer> hi!
<myllymaa> how can hub prevent NIC to get a ip? it dont do that for 3 other computers, just this one :/
<BonBonTheJon> ping
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: can you read this
<hammer> is there any packages for (k)ubuntu for circuit modelling and analysing?
<hammer> *are
<macoxp> yes i can read it
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: sorry, my connection went funky
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: it's cool
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a way linux can read how many memory-chips I've got and how big they are?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: basically i need a static ip on my locla network inorder to use bittorrent with any speed
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: on your router can you assign IPs with DHCP
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: on mine, it gives a static IP based on MAC address
<BonBonTheJon> reon: I agree, I can't find a Edgy Server CD
<BonBonTheJon> reon: edgy isnt officially released yet, but you could install with dapper and upgrade it
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: on my old one i could but not my new one
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: what router?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: network everywhere somthing or other
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: the broadcast ip is the first three parts of the regular ip, and then 255 at the end
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: if the static is 192.168.2.50, broadcast is 192.168.2.255, I just looked mine  up
<reon> BonBonTheJon: I found the server CD, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/edgy/
<BonBonTheJon> reon: cool
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: ok then i got it all filled out but the domain
<reon> BonBonTheJon: I already have dapper but I prefer fresh installs. Can I do a base install from the alternate cd and leave the DM out ?
<BonBonTheJon> reon: DM?
<reon> BonBonTheJon: desktop manager, kde/Gnome
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i'm gonna try it without domain
<BonBonTheJon> reon: oh, here is what I used to set up my server http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: yeah, try it, I don't know what to put there
<reon> BonBonTheJon: I don't want a server as such but I need a base to work from in order to install X & kde-core. I dont want the kubuntu-desktop.
<hammer> tell me an URL to ubuntu forum =) pls
<BonBonTheJon> reon: oh, I guess that would work
<Zerb_Riss> hammer: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: google is your friend
<hammer> BonBonTheJon: lazy i am =)
<hammer> thx Zerb_Riss
<Zerb_Riss> np
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: did not work :(
<Black_Monkey> does the kubuntu live cd try to mount existing volumes?
<ricanelite> Everyone here uses the KDE Desktop?
<wily> ricanelite: what is problem?
<ricanelite> How can I get gtk-gnutella in my desktop, because the only way I could run it by typing it in the run command
<wily> is this application running a graphic mode?
<butcher> lol
<butcher> ?
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: did it give any error message
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to run monodevelop in KDE?
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: just said error nothing helpful
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: try again just typing something in the domain bo
<macoxp> BonBonTheJon: i did :(
<TheGateKeeper> ricanelite: use the menu editor (right click on the kicker)
<BonBonTheJon> macoxp: how about if you just give the IP
<ricanelite> what is the menu-editor?
<ricanelite> please forgive me I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux
<BonBonTheJon> ricanelite: you can edit the menu, the K at the lower left hand of the screen
<ricanelite> I got it, I just checked my Internet Section in the Menu, and it was there
<ricanelite> I just didn't pay attention
<ricanelite> Im sorry...Boy! I feel dumb
<BonBonTheJon> ricanelite: its ok, we all do stuff like that
<ricanelite> lol
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: hey it wouldent let me use my name lol
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: whats your normal name
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: realfolkblues i was just talkign to you, and b4 that macoxp but it keeps not letting me connect with the same name
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: hey do you know how to make the play pause volume ect keys on my keyboard work?
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: hold on I'll look up the tutorial
<archangel_> how do I upgrade to macromedia 8?
<BonBonTheJon> !multimedia buttons
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: thanks
<Zerb_Riss> archangel_: what do you mean?
<archangel_> I cant play flash any more
<Zerb_Riss> archangel_: can't play flash period?
<archangel_> most website are telling me that I need the last version of macro.
<Zerb_Riss> archangel_: ah, you'll want to install Flash 9 Beta then
<archangel_> I cant play it, but just the sites that are version 7 and under
<archangel_> I mean I can play it
<liacone> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zerb_Riss> archangel_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280313&highlight=flash+9
<rico|0gl> :)
<liacone> thanks ubotu :)
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: here, if you have problems just ask, http://www.tannerstokes.com/2006/08/02/getting-those-multimedia-keys-to-work-in-kubuntu/
<archangel_> thanks
<archangel_> There are 3 links to get flash.... is one better than another?
<Zerb_Riss> archangel_: dunno what you mean
<Zerb_Riss> that first post has a repository you can use to install it
<archangel_> (in the free formats link)
<Zerb_Riss> if you want to install it manually, then just download it from Adobe Labs and copy the files to the right places
<archangel_> I am a newbie
<archangel_> its gotta be auto or I'm lost
<archangel_> lol
<Zerb_Riss> are you using Dapper?
<archangel_> yes
<archangel_> I have easy ubuntu....
<Zerb_Riss> this is the easiest then
<Zerb_Riss> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280081&highlight=flash+9
<archangel_> is that what I need?
<claudio__> hi
<Zerb_Riss> so open Adept
<Zerb_Riss> I'll walk you through this
<claudio__> hi have installed 2.6.17.14 kernel
<claudio__> but it stops loading
<archangel_> ok
<claudio__> when i start
<claudio__> why?
<instructor> X dies as soon as I login
<Zerb_Riss> archangel_: in Adept go to View->Manage Respoitories
<archangel_> adept is open
<archangel_> ok
<Zerb_Riss> in the New Repository box paste this: http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/
<archangel_> done
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<archangel_> ok...apply?
<Zerb_Riss> hold on
<comtechsystems> is the p4m800 chipset supported in edgy? I've got a core 2 box just waiting for an os
<archangel_> or add
<archangel_> ok
<Zerb_Riss> okay click on Add
<archangel_> ok
<Zerb_Riss> and it should show up at the top of the list
<Zerb_Riss> do you see that in your list?
<archangel_> yup it is
<Zerb_Riss> okay see where it says "comment"?
<Zerb_Riss> in front of it?
<archangel_> hmmmm...... no
<Zerb_Riss> what does it say under the "Type" column?
<archangel_> lol.... yes I do
<archangel_> duh, sorry
<Zerb_Riss> okay double click on it and change the text to say "deb" (no quotes)
<archangel_> k
<Zerb_Riss> and hit enter
<Zerb_Riss> ah poo
<Zerb_Riss> did that remove the rest of the line for you?
<archangel_> yup
<Zerb_Riss> lol okay
<Zerb_Riss> well double click on the empty box under URL and paste that URL again
<Zerb_Riss> http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/
<Zerb_Riss> and then hit enter
<archangel_> its back
<Zerb_Riss> okay
<Zerb_Riss> now see the Distribution column?
<archangel_> yes
<Zerb_Riss> double click in there and type 'dapper' (no quotes)
<archangel_> done
<Zerb_Riss> and then under the Components column double click and paste '3v1n0' (NO QUOTES) in there
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: hey back did you find that tut?
<archangel_> done
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: stuff: here, if you have problems just ask, http://www.tannerstokes.com/2006/08/02/getting-those-multimedia-keys-to-work-in-kubuntu/
<Zerb_Riss> okay click Apply
<Zerb_Riss> and then Close
<archangel_> ok
<Zerb_Riss> now click on Fetch Updates
<phily> need help by connecting to another server
<archangel_> wow
<archangel_> done
<Zerb_Riss> did it say there is an updated flashplugin-nonfree or something?
<phily> plz is there someone who can help me ? qry me
<archangel_> honestly so much stuff download, I have no idea what it said, it was very fast
<Zerb_Riss> oh that was just the updates downloading
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: did you get that
<Zerb_Riss> do you see the Search box?
<archangel_> yes
<Zerb_Riss> type flashplugin in there
<archangel_> yes it si in there
<Zerb_Riss> just right click on it and click on Request Install
<B-Minus> hello
<Zerb_Riss> and then click on "Apply Changes" at the top
<archangel_> it says installed
<dinosaur-rus> anyone has problems with graphics in OpenOffice's UI?
<Zerb_Riss> did you click Apply Changes?
<archangel_> I cant, it was already installed I guess
<B-Minus> i have some very strange files in my init.d folder, one is named ?SVW??U?????v?????????V??$??$D$T????"????O??????$?$D?@C$t
<B-Minus> what can i do with these files ?
<B-Minus> delete them ?
<Zerb_Riss> does it say "upgradeable"?
<archangel_> only option is to remove
<Kim^J> Can you with the Kubuntu Live Edgy cd copy the old partion (this) to the one I'm gonna create and then just boot up again?
<Zerb_Riss> hmm that makes no sense...
<archangel_> no just 'remove' and 'details'
<archangel_> description says it is for macro. version 7
<Zerb_Riss> hmm...
<archangel_> that matter?
<Zerb_Riss> possibly
<Zerb_Riss> what browser are you trying to use?
<archangel_> firefox
<Zerb_Riss> hmm I'm going to PM you so we don't keep spamming this channel
<archangel_> o
<archangel_> k
<ngirard> Hi guys,
<ngirard> I have a problem using digikam 0.8.2rc1 on Kubuntu Dapper: the "Image->send by mail" optiondoesn't show up..... has anyone ever experienced this problem ?
<archangel_> my lunch break is about over
<ahmed> could i install xgl on 6.06 ?
<archangel_> so I will have to return a little later
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: i'm working on the tut is that what you were asking?
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: I just wanted to know if you got the link
<ahmed> plz mfs i wanna install 3d desktop enviroment on kubuntu 6.06
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: yup thanks
<instructor> anyone for some X loving? :)
<instructor> I can't login to X
<instructor>  it just kicks me back out to the Login Prompt
<tsdgeos> error about /tmp something?
<Kr4t05> Where is libmp3lame.so?
<fdoving> Kr4t05: liblame0
<tsdgeos> apt-file search libmp3lame.so
<fdoving> or apt:/
<instructor> MMMMMm Apt:/
* instructor misses GUI
<fdoving> instructor: check permissions on /tmp. 'stat -c %a /tmp' from commandline.
<instructor> percenta?
<instructor> 1777
<t> i've run into an issue with adept several times where a package i am trying to install (vmware-player currently) has a EULA or some other dpkg dialog that must be responded to in order to continue. Adept doesn't seem to have the ability to respond to these prompts, anyone have any idea?
<Kr4t05> Bah...
* instructor is apt-gotting a new xserver hopefully that fixes stuff
<instructor> t: I think there is a perl thingy that you can install. Best to use konsole
<fdoving> t, known issue. you'll have to use aptitude or apt-get from the commandline for that.
<instructor> fdoving: 1777
<t> ok, i kind of figured that
<fdoving> instructor: that's normal.
<t> i was hoping there was some magical trick i hadn't seen
<hastesaver> t the commandline *is* magical :)
<instructor> fdoving: Let me update the X server and see if this continues
<instructor> fdoving: nope didn't make a difference
<instructor> ok let me try dpkg-reconfigure again
<fdoving> instructor: can you find some error message at the end of ~/.xsession-errors ?
<TheGateKeeper> t: there is use synaptic instead of adept, at least you can press on a button that will open the terminal up and then you can respond
<instructor> fdoving: X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<hastesaver> instructor, how are you starting X, BTW?
<therealjvz> okay, MASSIVE problem here whilst installing Kubuntu
<instructor> alt+ctrl+bkspace
<therealjvz> I [naively]  thought that editting all my partitions EXCEPT for the /home partition would, y'know, NOT EFFING TOUCH the /home partition
<jende_> Howdy
<instructor> Huh it works now
<jende_> therealjvz: whats the prob?
<instructor> Thanks guys :-)
<therealjvz> but apparently my /home partition is, uh, corrupted, or something
<therealjvz> not even viewable
<therealjvz> I tried doing an e2fsck on it (it's an ext3 partition), yet that partition isn't showing anything in it anymore...
<BonBonTheJon> does anyone know anyone know about networks?
<draik> Hello everyone.
<jende_> therealjvz: how familiar are you with the bash?
<draik> Is there a way to change the name of files all at once?
<therealjvz> so, any help in recovering this partition would be appreciated
<therealjvz> jende_: very
<draik> I have many images that I would like to rename
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know the mencoder string to convery WMA to mp3?
<jende_> therealjvz: I'd say, you should give the chroot a try
<therealjvz> draik: if you want to use the console, you can use the rename program
<draik> Just to rename them in order (pic0001.jpg - picXXXX.jpg)
<Kr4t05> The manpage for mencoder doesn't really leave me with much to work with.
<draik> therealjvz, how do I do that?
<therealjvz> Kr4t05: did you check the HTML docs for it?
<Kr4t05> Where at?
<therealjvz> draik: if you know regexp, you can simply use rename like "rename 's/foo/bar/' *.jpg"
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: hey i got it working :D
<hastesaver> Kr4t05, a quick and easy way is to dump it to .wav first and then use lame to encode it
<BonBonTheJon> stuff: good
<draik> I don't know regexp, therealjvz
<therealjvz> Kr4t05: mplayerhq.hu or maybe /usr/share/doc/mplayer/
<hastesaver> Kr4t05, or you can read the docs :)
<therealjvz> draik: well, what do you want to do? how do you want to rename things?
<stuff> BonBonTheJon: now if only i could fix my monitor referech rate
<therealjvz> jende_: what do you mean?
<draik> therealjvz, I want to rename all the pictures that I have as pic0001.jpg all the way to the last image being picXXXX.jpg
<therealjvz> draik: what do you want to rename them to?
<hastesaver> draik, get the package krename
<BonBonTheJon> draik: look into krename
<claudio__> hi have installed 2.6.17.14 kernel
<therealjvz> or do what he said
<claudio__> but it stops loading
<draik> hastesaver, thanks
<claudio__> why?
<hastesaver> therealjvz, no, I think they currently have random names and he wants them to be named sequentially
<draik> BonBonTheJon, thank you too
<therealjvz> hastesaver: then your idea would work best
<draik> hastesaver, that is the idea. Thank you for the suggestion. Is it in the regular repos?
<therealjvz> draik: probably in universe since everything seems to be there instead of main
<hastesaver> draik, yes, it's in universe
<draik> perfect, got it
<draik> Thank you therealjvz for your time. Thank you hastesaver for the app suggestion.
<therealjvz> no prob
<timon> Priveeeeeeet!
<therealjvz> anyways, I've got an issue with data recovery that seems to have been caused by QtParted in the Kubuntu install CD
<draik> Ok, how do I run krename?
<therealjvz> Alt+F2 -> type "krename"
<therealjvz> that probably works
<BonBonTheJon> draik: it should appear in the menu
<hammer> medved
<timon> zai4eg ?
<hammer> !ru > hammer
<hammer> !ru > timon
<draik> not in my menu, checking with ALT+F2
<hastesaver> draik, you have to install it first. (Start Adept...)
<therealjvz> I tried deleting all the partitions from my disk except /home and then re-created new partitions using that space
<draik> hastesaver, I installed it through    sudo apt-get install krename
<timon> kak ustanovit' icq na ebanutii kde
<timon> ?
<therealjvz> but now my /home partition doesn't seem to be accessible
<therealjvz> what gives?
<hastesaver> draik, ok :-)  It's the "Utilities" menu for me
<BonBonTheJon> can someone who knows networks look over a edubuntu handbook page for me
<draik> hastesaver, Not in there for me. Not yet anyway.
<hammer> timon: sudo apt-get install licq
<hastesaver> draik, are you sure it installed fine? Did apt-get give any errors?
<therealjvz> timon: or use kopete :)
<hammer> kopete suxx =)
<therealjvz> :(
<draik> hastesaver, no issues. I am using it ATM through  ALT+F2 "krename"
<hammer> therealjvz: imho =)
<Kr4t05> draik: you could use a loop (a self-referencing if/else statement, even) in a shell script.
<therealjvz> draik: the menu entry should appear eventually...
<therealjvz> any ideas on my problem?
<IceDigger> finally got fglrx installed on kubuntu on my x800gto agp :D
<therealjvz> is it possible to scan my /dev/hda device to find my old partitions and recreate those?
<therealjvz> or do I need to take my hdd to a data recovery shop now?
<jende_> therealjvz: can you mount your /home once you booted from a LiveCD and went into a chroot environment?
<therealjvz> jende_: what chroot environment?
<draik> therealjvz, Yeah. I'm not too worried about when it shows up since I know it's installed and operational
<IceDigger> is there a way to install xgl on the 6.10?
<therealjvz> jende_: I repartitioned everything EXCEPT for /home, yet I can't access my /home partition (assuming it's /dev/hda5 since it matches the size of the original partition when viewed in parted)
<hammer> where do i find moodin splash screen manager?
<jende_> therealjvz: sorry, I misunderstood you. Have you got a tool such as Paragon HD-Manager
<therealjvz> is the QtParted included in Kubuntu Edgy rc like, really fucking buggy?
<therealjvz> jende_: no, just Linux (might have a copy of Partition Magic lying around somewhere though)
<jende_> therealjvz: that might worth looking for and give that a go
<bitsneaky> anyone have a fix for a wifi card that wont work: Linksys WMP54G 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter
<hammer> where do i find moodin splash screen manager?
<jontec> how do I setup a command prompt only version of kubuntu?
<IceDigger> amarok can't play my flac files
<IceDigger> or mp3s
<jende_> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jende_> !mp3
<IceDigger> thanks
<jontec> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<jende_> therealjvz: I could give Paragin to ya, but the Version I've got is german
<jontec> ^^install that for mp3s
<therealjvz> jende_: argh, that won't help me, I don't know german :P
<jende_> therealjvz: I thought so...bugger
<therealjvz> jende_: do you know what I can do to get that partition back?
<therealjvz> I know that ALL I did was remove the OTHER partitions (all managed via LVM if that helps) and tried creating new partitions
<therealjvz> I don't even know if it wrote the partitions correctly
<jende_> therealjvz: the only thing I really can think of is PartitionMagic or anything like that
<therealjvz> can I recover my old partitions that way?
<jende_> therealjvz: you should be able to backup at least your /home
<jende_> therealjvz: and if possible to recreate your old partitions
<therealjvz> I don't know what happened to it though
<therealjvz> all I did was modify data that wasn't /home, and now /home doesn't work...
<jende_> therealjvz: me neither, and I'm now quite clueless. Sorry, m8
<jende_> therealjvz: maybe some debian gurus can helpl?
<jende_> therealjvz: #debian
<jende_> therealjvz: ask them, they helped me once
<therealjvz> hmm, alright
<jontec> oh god.
<jontec> no don't go there.
<therealjvz> but they're totally on a different irc server btw
<jontec> they will kill you
<therealjvz> jontec: why?
<jende_> jontec: they wont
<jontec> they did to me one night.
<jontec> and I've never been back
<jontec> O_o I was even having a problem with their software
<jende_> jontec: I#m quite often there ans on the ML, too and as yet, hadn't had any dramas at all with them
<jontec> using their usb boot thing
<ketsugi> Is there any way to get Katapult to play nice with XGL/Beryl?
<jontec> the debian channel here on freenode
<ketsugi> I get this ugly whitish border around the katapult launcher
<therealjvz> jontec: how long ago was this?
<jontec> about... maybe a month or so ago
<jende_> I've been there just last week
<jende_> and yesterday
<therealjvz> well, I don't know how long ago this happened, but #debian and all the other channels moved to irc.oftc.net
<jontec> I was trying to get my stupid laptop (64MB memory and pretty broken CD-rom) to work
<jontec> well adios you guys, I'm trying my hand with some vmware things.
<jende_> therealjvz: good on ya, one of the few who noticed that they moved
<therealjvz> besides all the debian users who frequented #debian of course
<jende_> therealjvz: like penguinslair
<hazard2> can kwallet be set to let kopte run without having to enter the wallet password?
<jende_> therealjvz: they moved as well
<birdfish> Hey guys, for some reason when I booted the laptop this morning and tried to connect to the network, wireless assistant told me that it couldn't find the wireless interface.
<birdfish> Anyone know why this might be?  I was using it just fine last night.
<jende_> therealjvz: see ya in a lil while, have to get some food
<campbch> anyone know how to get printers working over the network? our university controls printers through //apollo/<printer name> but i can't access anything... all windoze machines just detect them automatically. anything i should do?
<IceDigger> how do I sync my pocket pc dell axim x51v with kubuntu?
<hammer> !moodin
<ubotu> moodin is a ksplash theme engine, enabled by default in Kubuntu Dapper, and you can grab it for Breezy here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25705
<hammer> how to change splash screen in kde?
<campbch> has anyone else had experience with installing printers over the network?
<TheGateKeeper> campbch: well this is just a *guess*, but maybe installing samba will help idk
<campbch> i have samba
<campbch> :(
<TheGateKeeper> well I said it was a gues :-)
<campbch> :D
<therealjvz> campbch: I have experience setting up cups printers :P
<campbch> how do i know how to set it up?
<campbch> i have a working windows machine 6 inches away, would i be able to see settings from that?
<BambiX> Hi all
<BambiX> I installed the r128 drivers and now during boot when X starts it hangs up
<narasim_7> hello.when i set the power saving time in the display preferences,it always defaults to 2 hrs after i login again..any clues?
<BambiX> how do i roll back the drivers
<Kr4t05> Bah.... How can I get k3b to support WMA?
<joakim> is it anybody so have wolfenstein ET ?
<campbch> first off, will networked printers work with CUPS?
<joakim> when i ry to run sh et and start the game than i got ERROR
<joakim> joakim@joakim-Home:~/Mine Dokumenter/Spill/Wolfenstein/Install$ ls
<campbch> the rest of the 3000 laptops on the network connect through windows
<joakim> CHANGES  etded.x86  et.run  ET.xpm                                openurl.sh
<joakim> Docs     etmain     et.x86  EULA_Wolfenstein_Enemy_Territory.txt  pb
<joakim> joakim@joakim-Home:~/Mine Dokumenter/Spill/Wolfenstein/Install$ sh et.run
<joakim> If you read this, then something failed during the setup
<joakim> See http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/ for troubleshooting
<joakim> joakim@joakim-Home:~/Mine Dokumenter/Spill/Wolfenstein/Install$
<BambiX> can someone please help me?
<hammer> stsuko...
<campbch> :D i thik i got it
<Zerb_Riss> not if we don't know your question, BambiX
<BambiX> i need to uninstall the r128 driver
<BambiX> kubuntu won't boot =(
<BambiX> well it'll boot with command line
<BambiX> but no flashy kde
<therealjvz> okay then
<Zerb_Riss> okay
<BambiX> okay
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<BambiX> =)
<therealjvz> you can remove it via apt-get
<BambiX> so.... what do i do
<BambiX> aaah ok
<therealjvz> I don't know the name of the package
<BambiX> not sure it's a package
<BambiX> ehm
<therealjvz> r128 driver would be a package
<BambiX> wait i had to make three .deb packages
<therealjvz> as long as you're using xorg 7.x
<BambiX> from the ati driversset
<Zerb_Riss> this sounds bad already :)
<BambiX> oh man, i hope not
<juanjo> hi everyone i'm juan from argentina
<BambiX> ok i downloaded linux drivers and created three .deb packages from the ati files with help from here, then i installed those and now I',m borked, can i just deinstall em?
<BambiX> apt-get remove?
<juanjo> i want to know what is the user and pass for cups in kubuntu, because i wan to install an HP PSC and i can't
<Jon335> My Kubuntu is hanging on bootup. The last thing it says is: Restarting system log...     ok
<campbch> :D i just figured out the cups thing
<campbch> it turns out
<juanjo> sorry campbch, i did not understand what you've said
<cpk2> wow
<Zerb_Riss> BambiX: probably dpkg -r <packagename>
<cpk2> do NOT leave qdvdauthor open for a whole weekend
<campbch> if you have a user/pass for the server you need to type that, IE on my university server /apollo/ the same user/pass for the main site
<BambiX> zerb ok
<campbch> cpk2: result?
<juanjo> ok, i'll try that
<juanjo> thanks
<campbch> otherwise if its a local printer the user/pass for cups should be the admin usr/pass
<campbch> is it over a server or local?
<cpk2> campbch: near death of desktop, after waiting for qdvdauthor to stop for a minute or 2 everything seems ok now =P
<juanjo> its a printer that runs on a winxp computer
<campbch> seems ok now :D
<campbch> ok
<campbch> start the printer config
<cpk2> campbch: I was having trouble redrawing desktops when i switched even
<juanjo> and i put root and my pass but don work
<campbch> ok one sec.
<Jon335> Can anyone help me?
<juanjo> via cups on the web browser
<campbch> ok, you need to say add printer/class
<juanjo> ok, i'll wait
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: not if we don't know your problem
<campbch> so Add--> printer/class
<Jon335> My Kubuntu is hanging on bootup. The last thing it says is: Restarting system log...     ok
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<campbch> it shouldn't ask for a  password by default
<Zerb_Riss> did you just upgrade?
<campbch> juanjo: got it?
<juanjo> i click on add printer first
<campbch> yep then next
<campbch> now
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, I just upgraded ktorrent
<campbch> if it's running on the network, off of an xp machine, it'll be shared over samba
<mhterres> hello everybody
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: what happens if you Ctrl+Alt+F2?
<juanjo> yeah, i know that
<Jon335> I get a login prompt
<Jon335> ????
<campbch> if you don't need to log in to your other computer, you just leave it anonymous
<Zerb_Riss> I would try logging in and removing ktorrent
<mock> hello
<Zerb_Riss> then try to reboot and see if it works
<juanjo> i need to log
<campbch> but if that machine needs your username/pass then use the one for that computer
<Zerb_Riss> if you get back in kubuntu then try reinstalling ktorrent
<juanjo> ok
<juanjo> i have to write smb://user@mymachine/myresource?
<campbch> shouldn't need to...
<campbch> for example, my unversity name/pass were used to log in to the university-run print server
<campbch> so just your simple user name and pass would work for the xp machine
<campbch> Login:XPname Pass: XPpass
<juanjo> where it says Ubicacion (location in english) i have tu write that?
<campbch> no la veo :( donde se dice?
<campbch> did you find the printer?
<hydra__> ok
<hydra__> so I've got kubuntu installed
<campbch> isn't it wonderful?
<silentme> hi there... i just got kubuntu installed :)
<juanjo> sorry, not "ubicacion" it's "URI de la  conexion"
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, It still does not start X.
<hydra__> now, can someone tell me what's up with dragging windows.  it seems if i click (and hold the left button) on a title bar and then move the mouse pointer up or down the window won't drag
<campbch> what does your config box say?
<coreymon77> guys
<hydra__> if i click and hold and then move left or right the window starts to move shortly afterwards aslong as the pointer remains in the titlebar
<coreymon77> i need some help with registering an openPGP key
<coreymon77> with launchpad
<juanjo> it is written "smb" on a text box
<hydra__> can someone tell me how to "fix" it so that it works like any other system's window dragging/sizing
<coreymon77> i got the whole fingerprint thing and entered it into the box
<campbch> should hit SMB shared printer (next) user/pass (next) hit scan, find the printer, select it, and it will go as long as your user and password are good
<juanjo> at 3rd step of the "ADD PRINTER"
<coreymon77> now launchpad sent me a gibberish email and said i had to decrypt it
<campbch> is there a tree for the network?
<coreymon77> i dont understand how to decrypt it
<campbch> it should say MSHOME or something, where your xp machine will be located
<iolos> kalispera
<coreymon77> and the howtos i have been told to look at just confuse me more
<campbch> hit that, and find your other machine
<coreymon77> so can someone please help me
<campbch> then select the machine and hit next
<iolos> 3 erwtiseis
<iolos> 1 pws kanw mount skliro
<iolos> 2 pws vazw codecs gia mp3 kai video
<iolos> 3 odigos gia xdl?
<hydra__> sizing a window is similar, there's a huge delay before i can acutally move the mouse otherwise the drag operation isn't recognised
<campbch> if it's not showing up the same, then i don't know what to say :( you might have a different thing installed or something
<coreymon77> can anyone please help me?
<iolos> hi!
<iolos> how do i mount a hdd?
<juanjo> campbch, thanks for your help, I think it was easier but it'll take me some time, thanks a lot for your help but i've got to go
<therealjvz> iolos: via the command line?
<campbch> mount /dev/hda, hdb, etc
<iolos> yes
<campbch> alright, good luck juan
<hydra__> brb
<Jon335> startx just coughs about the virtual height and dies.
<juanjo> i'll try later with your advices!
<therealjvz> bah, no good help from oftc#debian
<juanjo> thnaks a lot! bye!
<therealjvz> the main idea was to recreate the partition
<campbch> ack!
<therealjvz> but I can't find where the partition starts
<therealjvz> I tried using a program call gpart that searches for possible partitions
<therealjvz> and even though I might have found the partition
<campbch> why does my tray keep resizing to one line?
<therealjvz> I tried recreating it
<campbch> it is supposed to be :::not - - -
<therealjvz> and e2fsck still can't find the backup superblock
<campbch> and it changes whenever it feels like it
<LjL> ouch, lost partitions
<Lynoure> campbch: all the time or when using Opera?
<hydra__> there seems to be something called "drag start time" in system settings/keyboard and mouse/mouse/advanced
<hydra__> but they don't make any difference
<hydra__> are they supposed to work?
<campbch> all the time
<campbch> i dont use opera
<hydra__> do I have to restart - god forbid that I have to resart a linux system, oh the sacrilidge
<LjL> therealjvz, i just joined, but just for the record, i know there is a package called testdisk in the repos that tries to help restoring partitions
<therealjvz> I'll try that
<campbch> if i switch to large, they go back to two rows, and when i switch back to normal they stay in two rows, but once in a while they will pop back out to one row horizontal :(
<therealjvz> it's in universe I'd assume?
<LjL> think so
<LjL> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<therealjvz> gah, everything's in universe...
<therealjvz> main should be renamed to "earth"
<LjL> heh
<therealjvz> it thinks it has everything, but in reality only has like .0000000000001% of it
<LjL> well main is really just the packages directly mantained by the ubuntu core devs -- that is, the packages thare are on the CDs, and other very well-known packages such as apache, mysql, postgres, etc
<Jon335> Is there a bootlog mode for Kubuntu?
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: did you remove ktorrent?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, Yes
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: didn't work?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, It still doesn't start X
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: can you start it manually?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, startx just coughs about the virtual height and dies.
<Zerb_Riss> are you sure you didn't upgrade to Edgy?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, Nope, I would know, and it says Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS on the terminal
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<Zerb_Riss> what happens if you sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop?
<Ropechoborra> How do i install xgl on kde?
<therealjvz> I guess it's a good thing I have my privates keys backed up...
<Zerb_Riss> arg
<Zerb_Riss> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, It wants to install that and a bunch of dependencies
<Zerb_Riss> yah I think you're missing them
<Zerb_Riss> you use KDE, right?
<Jon335> That's why I'm running Kubuntu
<Zerb_Riss> well I just wanted to make sure you weren't in here asking about Gnome, lol :)
<Jon335> lol
<campbch> see? it did it again
<campbch> the tray won't stay the way i put it in two rows, not one row
<Zerb_Riss> so yah, you need the kubuntu-desktop package and all it's dependencies
<campbch> it's such a waste of space
<Zerb_Riss> you must have removed them sometime
<campbch> is anyone else having this problem? something is stopping my tray from maintaining 2 rows of x columns, and keeps flattening out horizontally
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, It's still not working
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: you got all those packages?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, yes
<Jon335> and rebooted
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: what does startx give you now?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, the same error
<joakim> hi how can i find my sound card ? is use oss  or alsa
<Zerb_Riss> Jon335: is kdm running?
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, I ran it, but startx still doesn't work
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<Zerb_Riss> that makes no sense
<Zerb_Riss> same error?
<Jon335> yes
<Zerb_Riss> http://rafb.net/paste paste the error
<snake666> somebody can  help me
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, http://rafb.net/paste/results/bNmkUi54.html
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<Zerb_Riss> is your resolution screwed up?
<Zerb_Riss> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<Zerb_Riss> oop
<Zerb_Riss> got it backwards
<Zerb_Riss> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jon335> Zerb_Riss, Thanks! THAT WORKED
<Zerb_Riss> w00t :D
<Zerb_Riss> happy to help :)
<snake666> zerb_riss
<snake666> you suck
<Zerb_Riss> huh?
<Zerb_Riss> oh you messaged me some more
<Zerb_Riss> I don't know what you mean
<Zerb_Riss> what do you want to set eth0 and eth1 to?
<snake666>  <Zerb_Riss> happy to help :)
<snake666> layer
<Zerb_Riss> layer?
<hazard2> liar, later?
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snake666> lol
<hazard2> 'bad request or meaning'
<Zerb_Riss> snake666: what exactly is your problem?
<snake666> eth0
<Zerb_Riss> what's wrong with it?
<hazard2> If he knew that, we could solve it.
<snake666> you dont know what it is_
<Zerb_Riss> eth0 is your network
<snake666> sure
<Zerb_Riss> a NIC card
<hazard2> Your first network card.
<snake666> eth1
<hazard2> (unless you name it soemthing else)
<snake666> second
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<Zerb_Riss> two different network cards
<snake666> i know
<hazard2> is the name of the second (uluess you name it potatoes or something)
<Zerb_Riss> snake666: so what is the problem you are having?
<VirteX> I'm having a huge Issue with Grub, it freezes durring loading... no errors, nothing, i've re-installed kubuntu, re-installed grub, it just gets to "Loading..." and sits there forever
<snake666> just asking you
<snake666> what ip configuration do you have for eth1
<ubuntu> Is kubuntu live just like Kubuntu?
<Zerb_Riss> I dont' have an eth1 in my comptuer
<hazard2> I have eth1 in one of my machines.
<snake666> so
<hazard2> Buttons?
<keltoume> hello
<hazard2> hi!
<Zerb_Riss> ubuntu: yes, the live CD of Kubuntu is exactly the same as Kubuntu
<snake666> if a have eth1
<snake666> how i can route
<snake666> eth0 to eth1
<hazard2> gramitical construct failure.
<snake666> hazard2
<snake666> go fuck yourself
<keltoume> i m on a laptop  > i switch to kubuntu from ubuntu but now no action when a want to decrease or increase the volume with  fn+f7 or fn+F8
<snake666> lamer
<birdfish> Hey guys, why isn't the kubuntu installer allowing me to create my partitions with the xfs filesystem?
<keltoume> any idea ?
<Zerb_Riss> birdfish: I don't believe gparted supports XFS
<Zerb_Riss> not sure
<Zerb_Riss> err
<Zerb_Riss> qparted I guess
<birdfish> Well, it lists xfs, but perhaps it doesn't
<birdfish> Should I go with jfs?
<Zerb_Riss> hmm weird
<birdfish> And is it any better than ext3?
<hazard2> ext3 has been fine for me
<Zerb_Riss> I dunno
<Zerb_Riss> XFS and resier are faster than ext3
<cpk2> isnt jfs for large files?
<Zerb_Riss> reiser*
<birdfish> Yeah, it definitely doesn't allow for reiser :/
<Zerb_Riss> keltoume: you can set up key combinations in System Settings->Accessibility Options
<hazard2> I see...
<bertugolu> can someone tell me how to reinstall the x?
<Zerb_Riss> keltoume: erm, I mean Keyboard and Mouse
<snake666> hazard2 suck me
<kervan> kuruntu
<hazard2> Ummm...no?
<bertugolu> someone help
<hazard2> with what bertugolu?
* bertugolu neeeeeeeeeds heeeeeellpppppppp!
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: what is your problem?
<snake666> slut
<hazard2> Yea, you seeem to have a keyboard input problem.
<hazard2> Sort of like snake666 here.
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<bertugolu> emm...i need to reintstall the X bcos when i come to reconfigure the X it says that it is broke
<bertugolu> n
<Zerb_Riss> Thems fightin' werds
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: how are you reconfiguring it?
<bertugolu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<snake666> hazard2, you are my problem
<bertugolu> thats what i wrote...it says taht it is broken
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: what error do you get?
<snake666> stoopid
<LjL> !language > snake666
<hazard2> I'm going to let you handle this zerb, me and x windows usually result in xwindows not loading.
<snake666> and boring people
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<Zerb_Riss> hazard2: must have been comedy hour
<bertugolu> It says that it cant reconfigure bcos it is broken
<Zerb_Riss> or twenty minutes
<bertugolu> or something..
<hazard2> (I'm amazed this install has been working without me cripplinging xwindow for more than 4 days)
* bertugolu needs help..i am still here
<hazard2> rerun the baseconfig thing
<hazard2> I think that's how I resetup it to get it working.
<bertugolu> how.....i thought of reinstalling it
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<bertugolu> the kubuntu
<bertugolu> so i type..sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg ?
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<bertugolu> wil try
<hazard2> do you presently have a windowserver running?
<hazard2> (or are you talking to us on another machine?)
<bertugolu> me?
<hazard2> yes
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: you didn't happen to update to Edgy, did you?
<bertugolu> yeah
<Zerb_Riss> heh
<Zerb_Riss> okay then
<bertugolu> what
<Zerb_Riss> forget what I said
<Zerb_Riss> do this
<Zerb_Riss> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hazard2> Stupid question: what is edgy?
<Zerb_Riss> hazard2: Ubuntu 6.10
<bertugolu> thats it?
<Zerb_Riss> "Edgy Eft"
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: yes
<bertugolu> 10x
<Zerb_Riss> bertugolu: you are missing the packages
<Zerb_Riss> same thing happened to me
<keltoume> Zerb_Riss: i don know what i have to do > the fn+F4 works it is for the brigthness but fn+f7 and f8 witch control the volume do not works
<Zerb_Riss> keltoume: oh for your laptop?
<keltoume> yes
<hazard2> I really hate having a 4GB drive.
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<Zerb_Riss> hazard2: I have a 6gb on my laptop :)
<hazard2> Lucky you!
<BadRabbit320> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<hazard2> You've got enough space for the system, AND some stuff!
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<Zerb_Riss> true
<hazard2> UGH....ever since I added a few more package repositiories to my apt-list adept takes forever to do anything.
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<hazard2> I can't wait until my laptop gets fixed.
<Zerb_Riss> hazard2: I wish I could afford a new laptop :)
<zorglu_> hmm my / partition reached the 'maximal mount count' on boot, and the fsck reported 'FAILED' in red for 1 sec and then rebooted
<hazard2> My laptop isn't new.
<zorglu_> is it good ? :)
<Zerb_Riss> hehe
<zorglu_> btw quite bad idea to reboot automatically
<Zerb_Riss> mine is a P2-350 or something
<hazard2> My laptop is old, its a 900mhz G3.
<Zerb_Riss> Gubuntu runs on it okay
<Zerb_Riss> I'm scared to install KDE on it though
<goeki> hello
<hazard2> hi.
<zorglu_> i hope ubuntu will stop those automatize stuff when human interaction are required
<Lynoure> Zerb_Riss: why, you do not need to give up Gnome completely
<Lynoure> Zerb_Riss: you can have KDE on the side
<hazard2> I just keep OSX on mine, it does everything I need it to. (though I like kubuntu because compiling stuff issn't a black art involving human sacrifice)
<hazard2> Or something.
<Zerb_Riss> Lynoure: only a 6gb hard disk and I don't know how well Kubuntu will run on a P2-350
<goeki> somebody from germany or austria here???
<hazard2> Not me.
<Zerb_Riss> !de > goeki
<Chuck> Ich bin aus Deutschland
<hazard2> Gah!
<hazard2> Open office, or a movie?   ...hmmm....
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<Zerb_Riss> decision, decisions...
<goeki> bin aus sterreich
<Qaldune> hi
<Chuck> Na dann.
<hazard2> get work done, or be midly amused by the same movie over and over again...
<Qaldune> how can i install nvidia-3d support in kubuntu?
<Zerb_Riss> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hazard2> Like that.
<Zerb_Riss> !nvidia > Qaldune
<Chuck> Was mich gerad beschftigt... wisst ihr wie man unter C++ die Wurzel von a ausdrckt?
<Qaldune> !nvidia
<Qaldune> ???
<Qaldune> !nvidia??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia?? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard2> I wish this machine's SiS630 Chipset did that '3d' thing....
<Qaldune> zerb_riss what's that??
<hazard2> what is what?
<Zerb_Riss> !nvidia > Qaldune
<hazard2> Must...find...way to throttle fan in this system....
<Qaldune> zerb_riss wtf is that?
<hazard2> its a bot response to the quearyt
<Qaldune> oook zerb_riss i've got it
<Qaldune> sorry
<hazard2> Its probably instructions for getting the nvidia 3d drivers working on kubuntu
<Zerb_Riss> np :)
<Qaldune> thx
<Zerb_Riss> hth
<hazard2> At least that snake guy with the weird keyboard prolems went away.
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<hazard2> Do you think there's any chance I could get the windows fan controller driver working under wine on this machine?
<Zerb_Riss> lol maybe
<Zerb_Riss> did you google for a Linux one?
<hazard2> (and if so, which version of windows driver should I try? ME, 2k, or XP?)
<hazard2> Yea, and I can find...exactly...nothing.
<hazard2> There's plenty on linux fan control for vaio NOTEBOOKs....but this is a minitower (though it DOES fit in my backpack).
<hazard2> I've got lm-sensors working, but the fan controller part of it can't seem to connect the dots between the fan and wathever it is the windows driver sends instructions to.
<hazard2> (though LM sensors does also give lots of bogus results, probably because the order for the sensors is wrong
<Zerb_Riss> hazard2: weird
<Zerb_Riss> lm_sensors works for my MSI
<hazard2> well this is a sony vaio.
<hazard2> and it IS a miserably cheap little system.
<hazard2> and I suspect several senseors just aren't working right.
<hazard2> or are configured wrong.
<Zerb_Riss> probably
<Zerb_Riss> have you tried the windows software before?
<hazard2> No...I hadn't thought of it before.
<hazard2> If this dosen't work, its time to design and build my own fan controller (which of course will end nothing short of a catastrophic failure)
<Samuli^> has anyone else had this problem.. I can't get anti-aliasing of fonts to work in KDE they look horrible!
<Zerb_Riss> I can't get it to work on this Dell
<hazard2> what to work?
<Zerb_Riss> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<hazard2> ???
<hazard2> me=never used wine before
<Zerb_Riss> this is lm_sensors
<Zerb_Riss> trying to install it
<hazard2> Ah, that's a weird error.
<hazard2> adf
<hazard2> oops
<hazard2> Something...is...happening....
<hazard2> its doing one of those 'take over the whole screen for no reason at all' things.
<hazard2> and its ugly purple, ewww...
<hazard2> Its taking an awful long time to 'figure out what OS its running'
<|GaiJin|> running Ktorrent under Kubuntu (DOH) and while downloading, I keep getting Too Many open files error.... How can I solve this
<Zerb_Riss> |GaiJin|: sorr,y I use Azureus
<hazard2> I dunno either.
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: google for it, there is a system limit to setup to increase this
<hazard2> Download torrents with less files?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> anyone here use vlc?
<Ace2016> i can't get vlc to jump forwards and backwards with scroll whell up/down can anyone help?
<hazard2> Ace2016L never worked for me either.
<Ace2016> :(
<hazard2> Hmmm....
<hazard2> I wonder if its going to be able to determine if I'm not trying to install this driver on some dell or something (though why would they care?)
<hazard2> well, whatever its doing its doing 100% cpu of it.
<hazard2> oops
<ardea> hi
<Zerb_Riss> oops?
<hydra__> seriously, can someone help with the drag problem i mentioned earlier?
<Zerb_Riss> drag problem?
<gerhard> hi kanal!
<hydra__> yeah, when i click to drag i have to wait before the click is registered
<hydra__> seems to be happening for text selection, sizing/dragging windows
<gerhard> ich kein kein englisch
<oslo>    By default, `make install' will install the package's files in`/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/man', etc.; where is it on kubuntu ???
<hydra__> i'm running kubunu, standard install under vmware
<hydra__> with vmware tools installed
<hydra__> problem doesn't seem to happen when using the live cd on my other machine here
<hydra__> only under vmware
<gerhard> >ardea>hi wie gehts dir
<ardea> hi
<Zerb_Riss> hydra__: it's probably just a VMware glitch
<Zerb_Riss> I had that problem with VMware Server as well
<hydra__> what can i do to fix it?
<hydra__> i'm using "linux, order 2.6.x kernel" as the profile
<hydra__> /s/order/other
<Zerb_Riss> I dunno
<Zerb_Riss> I stopped using VMware server when it couldn't handle real time well enough
<gerhard> >ardea>bist noch da?
<gerhard> hallo bin ich noch online?
<gerhard> isch mir egal hihihihih
<fdoving> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gerhard> ich habe keine probleme
<Kydos> hmm, i quess i can get help here soo.. I'm installing Kubuntu with Windows aldready installed and i am getting stuck at installing kubuntu to hard disk.
<Zerb_Riss> Kydos: stuck?
<gerhard> >hydra> bist noch online?
<gerhard> was isch des fr einen chat?
<Kydos> well i've put use the largest Continous free space and instantly i get a error saying failed to partition. Then i start to install i get no root file system. and this is the actual part where i get stuck. at the detecting file systems.
<Kydos> i've tried waiting 30+ minutes
<gerhard> ich bin noch da, hi ist jemand da?
<Kydos> not sure if i should wait longer =/
<zorglu_> !de | gerhard
<ubotu> gerhard: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gerhard> >zorglu> hi wie gehts dir?
<Zerb_Riss> Kydos
<Kydos> yes
<Zerb_Riss> Kydos: You need to succeed partitioning in order to install the OS
<Kydos> i quess i have to try the other options
<gerhard> hi ana wie gehts dir
<zorglu_> !de | gerhard
<ubotu> gerhard: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zorglu_> gerhard: this is a channel where people speaks english
<zorglu_> gerhard: #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de are the channel to speak in german
<gerhard> now die is fr oll
<bertu> how do i istall graphics drivers
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: looking
<bertu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|GaiJin|> k... thanks....
<gerhard> zorglu_ ju kenn german?
<|GaiJin|> all I find are some really long threads with solutions for windows....
<|GaiJin|> kennen wir nicht aller Deutch??
<gerhard> hhh wie gehts dir?
<Ash-Fox> Bloody hell, I've had it upto here with Russian, Polish, Chinese, Ukraine people contacting me on ICQ.. *grabs GAIM because Kopete without privacy settings is getting too much*
<Dark-Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kydos> How long does partitioning usually take?
<foodcoman> Weeks.   =D
<Kydos> >.>
<gerhard> >hi wie gehts
<foodcoman> gerhard: Enter:   /j #kubuntu-de
<gerhard> ich habe auch den kanal betreten hihihihihihih
<Zerb_Riss> !de > gerhard
<intelikey> it's back
<Kydos> Now i'm stuck on Partitioning =.=
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: still her e?
* zorglu_ has trouble with his connection to the internet and with freenode 'interesting' use of identd
<TheFuzzball> can someone help me with an mp3 problem with Amarok in kubuntu 6.10
<oslo> after i done a make install, trying to launch the apps, /usr/local/kde/share/apps/kicker/applets/ftpmonitor.desktop , does this one can help me run ftpmonitor, 'cause i'm not finding how ???
<|GaiJin|> jeah... I am... was just on the phone....
<foodcoman> Only 54 nicks in the #kubuntu-de, but it looks like great help over there.  If I understood what they are saying.
<zorglu_> [Mon Oct 23 2006]  [22:39:22]  <zorglu_> |GaiJin|: do 'cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max' and give me the result
<zorglu_> [Mon Oct 23 2006]  [22:41:09]  <zorglu_> |GaiJin|: additionnaly do 'cat /proc/sys/fs/file-nr' and give me the result too
<intelikey> oslo if you have installed a source package the command should be in the path same as with a .deb package...  just type "ftpmonitor" in a konsole and see what happens
<|GaiJin|> 127724....on the first
<|GaiJin|> 4344    0       127724 on the second
<eigenvalue> TheFuzzball : i guess a more specific question would produce some feedback..
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: this say that you got 4344 file open and may open up to 127724...
<Hydra> oh great...  install of kubuntu "finished", i rebooted "disk boot failed, press enter"
<Hydra> what no bootloader?
<Hydra> how hard is it to get linux installed these days, christ
<|GaiJin|> why would it tell me that I have to many??
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: i dont understand how you can reach the limit with this numbers
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: yea, sorry :), the problem is that when I run amarok normally when I try and play(import to playlist) an mp3 file it comes up with an error saying "Mo mp3 support" and gives me the option of installing it, then it crashes :)
<|GaiJin|> Hydra: not hard
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: btw put my nick in the sentence when you are talking to me
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: but if I run it as root it works fine
<Hydra> first it doesn't support raid-0, then i go get a brand new emtpy hdd, partition it how i want it using the installer, continue with the install, i'm told to reboot
<|GaiJin|> zorglu_: I know... sorry
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: "No Mp3 Support"* sorry
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: no problem
<Hydra> linux still has a long way to go, it's even regressing a little with issue likes this, I installed linux before without such issues..
<Hydra> *sigh*
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: how many torrent did you have to get more than 127k file open ?
<intelikey> hydra only hard if you don't let the installer do exactly what it wants too        but deviating from the default is a pain with the graphic installer.....
<zorglu_> |GaiJin|: this means 127000 peers :) your bandwidth cant handle that much :) :)
<Hydra> btw, you get a "1_n: pixels" message on the advanced mouse options when the value/slider is set to "1"
<Dr_willis> PEBKAC :)
<Hydra> someone forgot the localization string for english, lol
<intelikey> hydra linux has no where to go.  it doesn't want to be Windows (R)
<Hydra> intelikey, i should be able to partition my drives and have the installer work
<Hydra> at the very least!
<|GaiJin|> don't have that many, but I guess it will figure out of itself....
<oslo> intelikey i use a tar & ftpmonitor is not found, do you know where i could find a .deb ?
<|GaiJin|> when something get finished, it will be avail for others
<Hydra> even windows 3 did that ;)
<Dr_willis> I partition my drives and tell the installer where to mount them...
<intelikey> hydra yes. i said the ubuntu gui installer is KRAP !   but you can partition your drive/s with cfdisk and then start the installer....
<Dr_willis> or i just leave them unallocated and let the installer do all it.
<eigenvalue> Fuzzball, dunno what this could mean, but i had an similar problem whisch occured after using skype
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: maybe restarting/updating or something will fix it :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah that's almost the only thing the ub installer can get right. is if you let it do everything default....
<eigenvalue> TheFuzzball are you using skype? the version, 1.3053 fixed my problems (the older used only /dev/dsp and didn't support alsa), and restarting skype & amarok helped..
<Dr_willis> It is sad the sad state of these installers these days.. :)
<zorglu_> eigenvalue: the recent skype uses alsa ?
<eigenvalue> yepp
<Dr_willis> about time
<Dr_willis> :)
<zorglu_> :)
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: I don't use Skype, I don't even think I have it installed
<Hydra> how do i install grub on the bootsector of my hd via the live cd ?
<intelikey> well imo the writers have tried their dead level best to make the installer a hands off app.  problem is that most linux users wont accept a hands off installation  and most windows users don't know there is any other kind.
<LjL> Hydra: grub-install --root-directory=/mount/point/for/your/HD/   should do
<intelikey> so if you make it idiot proof they will just make a better idiot.
<Dr_willis> we need a installer that has an irc client.. connects to the "#ubuntu-Installer" room to help people out. :)
<intelikey> lol
<cpk2> hrmm trying to figure out how to open .swf sites, got tons of swf but still dont know what to do =\
<intelikey> Dr_willis i hope not.
<dvayanu> hi gurus
<LjL> wouldn't be hard to add that feature. not sure it's *desired* ;-)
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  have them open with firefox
<Dr_willis> LjL,  thats what i did with Gentoo. :)
<dvayanu> i have a question on memtest86+ which came with my ubuntu installation
<Dr_willis> emerged irssi first. then the rest of the stuff
<zorglu_> cpk2: mplayer is able to read them if they are video
<dvayanu> can it test 4Gb of ram?
<cpk2> i will try mplayer, firefox immeadiatly closes when i try opening it with ff
<zorglu_> dvayanu: no, give me 3gbyte :)
<dvayanu> zoglu_: nice try :-)
<eigenvalue> TheFuzzball ok: the point was in the braces: maybe some software (my case: skype) used /dev/dsp directly.. that caused my problems. if thats not the case & reinstalling the mp3 codecs doesn't help, maybe you have to ask in #xine
<cpk2> mplayer doesnt work either =\
<dvayanu> if i just start it it tests just something, but i'm not sure what it does, if I select "from bios (all)" it starts throwing errors, if i select "probe" it sees only 2 gb
<intelikey> maybe an installer that asks the first question "are you new to linux" if you say yes it dumps you to a fully automated (hands off) installer with a progress indicator.  but if you say no, it dumps you to a console with an installer script that will let you set the thing up the way you want it.
<LjL> does anybody know of a - packaged or not - *serial* terminal program (think BBS) for KDE, or at least for GTK (hopefully not for Gnome though, i don't want the Gnome libraries)?  i'm not really too fond of minicom
<zorglu_> dvayanu: http://www.memtest86.com/ give some info. not that i understand them :) very low level hardware stuff
<intelikey> LjL telnet ?
<Hydra> ljl, does that *just* install grub to the mbr ?
<Hydra> or can i use the grub shell to do it?
<LjL> intelikey, i said *serial*, as in RS232 :P and graphical. just like minicom in other words, but with a Qt/GTK interface
<zorglu_> http://www.memtest86.com/#size <- dvayanu this one may be of interest
<Dr_willis> minicom in a xterm is graphical. :)
<dvayanu> zoglu_: currently reading... and it shows me that memtest showed expected behaviour
<dvayanu> zoglu_: bios all is what i tried and what failed :-)
<LjL> Hydra: it installs it on the MBR if you specify a device, it installs it on a partition if you specify a partition... but yeah, that's what it does. then you *are* supposed to have a /boot/grub/ directory in the place you point to with the "--root-directory" option
<Dr_willis> http://freshmeat.net/search/?q=serial+terminal
<Dr_willis> Komport
<eigenvalue> TheFuzzball: if its a problem with the codecs itselfes (myabe some chmod-stuff with their directory) then u really have to ask someone who knows xine (i guess you are using the default engine)
<LjL> Hydra: in other words, if my drive is /dev/hda, and my linux partition is /dev/hda1, and i have it mounted under /media/hda1, i would type "grub-install --root=directory=/media/hda1 /dev/hda" if i wanted it to install to the MBR
<zorglu_> dvayanu: ok :) btw tab in konversation provides nicks completion :)
<dvayanu> zorglu_: good to know :-)
<dvayanu> zorglu_:  th
<dvayanu> x
<LjL> Dr_willis: oh, wow, there are a few. weird that not one of them managed to get into debian...?!
<dvayanu> i think i will just swap the modules
<Zerb_Riss> !repo komport
<dvayanu> zorglu_: the kernel hangs if i enable 4 gb ram on the board
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: indeed
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<Dr_willis> LjL,  you expect me to know the minds of debian..  :)
<Zerb_Riss> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Dr_willis> go ask them
<LjL> Zerb_Riss: that would be !info komport - but no, it's not there
<Zerb_Riss> !info komport
<zorglu_> dvayanu: i see...
<ubotu> Package komport does not exist in any distro I know
<eigenvalue> TheFuzzball: what???
<Zerb_Riss> interesting
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: maybe reinstalling libxine-extracodecs will help
<dvayanu> zorglu_: however same kernel (2.6.19 rc2)runs perfectly with an intel board with same chipset (P965)... so its the RAM or the freaking ASUS board
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search terminal | grep serial
<intelikey> grub is kinda week why is it the default ?
<Dr_willis> gtkterm - A simple GTK+ serial port terminal
<LjL> Dr_willis: no, perhaps i won't... ;-P but seriously, i realize BBS's aren't used much nowadays, but heck, i've always considered a serial terminal part of the most basic applications that are usually available in a system...
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i use serial terminals to get stuff to/from my amiga
<Dr_willis> there are BBS's on the internet - and special programs to access them now a days also.
<TheFuzzball> eigenvalue: I was saying that I was using the default engine
<LjL> Dr_willis: and i use them to get stuff to/from my Psion. which, incidently, has a serial terminal built-in...
<Dr_willis> kermit ! just go with kermit!
<Dr_willis> actually i perfer minicom :)
<LjL> Dr_willis, right now i'm just trying to make a USB/IrDA dongle i've bought work. and, really, minicom is... argh
<LjL> CLI is ok with me. as long as it actually involves typing commands... when it involves using an interactive interface, it starts being less ok
<Dr_willis> gee what more do ya really need.. set the rates/port - type aways
<Dr_willis> echo "atdt 123454" > /dev/serial
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> yeah, except that doesn't really work. or works somtimes.
<Dr_willis> +++ ath0
* LjL has quit IRC (Ping timeout)
<Dr_willis> I rember when that used to hang people up on irc.
<Dr_willis>  Doh!
<LjL> it probably still does if you have a modem
<Dr_willis> :)
<LjL> *my* modem does get hung up on that
<Dr_willis> it was an interesting hack ages ago.
<LjL> though you cannot really just type it on IRC... you have to craft a packet carefully =)
<Dr_willis> its odd that  some how its seen by the modem even through the packets
<LjL> no, it's not.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  at one time i had a modem that WOULD hang up if someone typed it
<maryen> +++ ath0
<gaetano> #m
<Dr_willis> atm1
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> egads i am showing my age
<Dr_willis> load *,8,1
<LjL> Dr_willis: well, then perhaps you weren't using PPP with your ISP, but just a plain getty...?  because with PPP, data isn't in the clear, and you have to craft a packet that somehow *actually* sends the +++ath string on the wire
<LjL> Dr_willis: and, besides, with most modems, if you *receive* a +++ath, you don't hang up -- you only do if you *send* one. which can be obtained using a ping, since computers are usually set to reply to pings
<Dr_willis> it was ppp.  i rember researching it at the time. the 'issue' i recall was that some modems dident wait for a pause after the +++  and the command.
<Dr_willis> this was like 8 yrs ago. :)
<LjL> anyway, let's see if any of those very nice devs on freshmeat has been just *so* nice as to make a .deb package...
<Dr_willis> Piffle! be a real man! :)
<Dr_willis> Find a Java serial terminal program!
<intelikey> jaba ja ja ja
<LjL> !language | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> blah, only RPMs
<eigenvalue> TheFuzzball: ok. and i think you said you tried everything. and if nothing helps, i guess you really need someone who can tell you where the codecs are and how to manipulate them manually: but that won't be me, sorry... just answered, because that skype stuff killed some of my nerves..
<ianmacgregor> If someone has a minute, can you have a look at this thread please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1653552
<Dr_willis> !language | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Dr_willis> !language | Spank Me Hard And
<ubotu> Spank Me Hard And: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<morghanphoenix> So, I just bought an nvidia mx4000 video card, how do I go about putting it in? Do I need to install the drivers first or should it detect the card and let me install the drivers in KDE after hardware installation?
<Dr_willis> plug it in.. read the !nvidia bot factoid
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> Be sure to power off. and unplug the be..befor plugging it in. :)
<Dr_willis> the PC.
<morghanphoenix> um, yeah, totally forgot about that part.
<morghanphoenix> thanks
<morghanphoenix> lol
<Dr_willis> You would not BELIVE the TImes ive seen it done..
<Hydra> LjL, ok, so it seems when using the boot cd grub sees my hd as hd2, when grub rubs from the boot loader it sees the drive as hd0
<Hydra> *sigh*
<Hydra> fixed now, but damn, that sucks a fat one
<morghanphoenix> Somehow I don't find it that hard to believe.
<Hydra> i also had to set the bios's hdd config to "large"
<LjL> ianmacgregor: revelation = the KDE wallet. it's built in  /   xchat = konversation  /  firefox = konqueror  /  gnome baker = k3b  /   grip = kaudiocreator  /  gimp = krita  /  evolution = kmail (the program name is Kontact)  /  gaim = kopete  /  liferea = akregator (program name is Kontact)  /  rubrica = something in Kontact  /  glade = qt3-designer  /  screem = quanta, possibly
<LjL> of course, only rough approssimations to what i *believe* the gnome programs do
<intelikey> "/  gimp = krita  " ???
<BonBonTheJon> LjL: isnt epiphany the gnome browser
<LjL> intelikey: ok, we both know they aren't on the same level, but still it's the closest it gets
<BonBonTheJon> the gimp is a great program
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Thank you so much. What is this Kontact? Is it a full PIM?
<intelikey> k
<ianmacgregor> Sounds like a PIM
<LjL> ianmacgregor: yeah... it's really just a shell for kmail, akregator and friends
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Ahh, ok.
<koli> hi all
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<LjL> ianmacgregor: i've got a screenshot of it (well, of a part of it) here http://ljl.byethost14.com/fakegnome.png
<koli> how do i enable file sharing with windows and linux also
<BonBonTheJon> !samba | koli
<ubotu> koli: samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Wowsers, I like it already
<LjL> heh, well, you'll learn to hate it ;)
<Hydra> omg, finally, it boots...
<Hydra> 4 hours to get a working linux install..  nice
<ianmacgregor> LjL: hehe
<LjL> j/k, though i think it *is* a bit different from evolution or thunderbird, on the mail side
<Hydra> not.
<LjL> Hydra: took 20 minutes for me :P
<zorglu_> Hydra: you were the one complaining a lot 20min ago, no ? :)
<Hydra> not to mention the 7 i spent on sunday morning trying to get kubuntu to use dmraid on my raid-0 array
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Yeah, I haven't touched KDE since Fedora Core 1 and it looks like it's come a long way.
<intelikey> hydra you could have dl'd a floppy distro and dd'd the image to the hd and had a booting linux system in less than a minute.
<Hydra> zorglu_, probably.  about kubuntu under vmware
<Hydra> well, the instller didn't setup grub correctly on my system
<intelikey> but you wouldn't have liked it either
<Hydra> neither did it mention anything about having to set a bios option to "large" istead of "auto" for my hdd
<LjL> ianmacgregor: for comparison, this is the way i've got my kde setup normally (that screenshot, as the name says, was just a quick attempt to make it look like gnome): http://ljl.byethost14.com/annotatedkde.png
<koli> i cannot install samba with the command sudo apt-get install samba
<intelikey> hydra it doesn't on my system either
<Hydra> it's 2006
<Hydra> lilo used to work
<Hydra> why can't grub?
<intelikey> lilo still works
<Hydra> why isn't lilo used then, it works, grub doesn't
<intelikey> idk
<zorglu_> he is back again on complaining :)
<Hydra> *sigh*
<intelikey> i didn't do the choosing
<Vincent_Burns> hello
<zorglu_> winning wanna be :)
* zorglu_ wanted a flame war on another channel, and some evil constructive personn killed it
* zorglu_ is frustrated
<BonBonTheJon> koli: hold on I'll look up a tutorial
<morghanphoenix> I miss lilo
<intelikey> you can use lilo.  i do
<koli> ok thnx BonBonTheJon
<intelikey> or did you mean the nick morghanphoenix ?
<cpk2> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2778 kB, installed size 7080 kB
<morghanphoenix> I loved the graphical boot, had really nice themes for lilo.
<cpk2> koli: well that should install samba
<koli> i have an error about a dependency
<BonBonTheJon> koli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<koli> and when i try installing it with adept it says BREAK (install)
<cpk2> koli: then you should probably fix the dependency
<morghanphoenix> grub just doesn't compare as far as eye candy goes, still, never had a problem with it not working.
<cpk2> koli: maybe you should post the full error
<cpk2> with pastebin
<morghanphoenix> That's something that linux needs to help it replace windows, packages with all the deps in them.
<intelikey> well my only complaint is that grub is too weak to boot a partitionless disk
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: that would make some huge packages
<intelikey> and i don't like grub, but that's hardly a complaint
<cpk2> and alot of people wouldnt need all the deps in the package
<koli> i get this
<koli> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<koli>   samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.22-1ubuntu3) but 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<koli> E: Broken packages
<morghanphoenix> Yup, not saying they should just have them, just that they should have them as an option.
<morghanphoenix> And I seem to have radar for packages that depend on obsolete packages.
<cpk2> koli: try sudo apt-get -f install
<intelikey> yeah that should remove the partially installed samba
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: the only problem I had pinpointing an obsoleted package was when it was in backports
<LjL> morghanphoenix: grub *does* have themes though
<koli> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<morghanphoenix> Still haven't figured out that whole id thing.
<cpk2> id thing?
<ianmacgregor> LjL: How did you get those pinnable notes on your desktop? Which app is that?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, but not in 256 colors.
<morghanphoenix> Something that's supposed to let me tell the new programs where the package is when it's not named what it's looking for.
<LjL> ianmacgregor: knotes
* ianmacgregor adds knotes to the list
<LjL> ianmacgregor: it's there by default, Utilities menu
<LjL> (no it's not a panel applet)
<ianmacgregor> Oh? Cool
<koli> cpk2?
<koli> it says nothing to install update or updgrade
<LjL> ianmacgregor: and *yes* you can change the colors :)
<cpk2> you cant install samba after doing apt-get -f install?
<ianmacgregor> :)
<koli> no
<intelikey> cpk2 i doubt
<morghanphoenix> Finally got acidrip working perfectly, great little toy, beats thoggen hands down.
<intelikey> !repos > koli
<cpk2> still wondering how a samba install would break
<cpk2> intelikey: they should all be in main
<intelikey> cpk2 it looks like a repos issue to me
<morghanphoenix> Of course it's using proprietary formats, some people don't much care for that.
<VirteX> i'm back again... lol
<VirteX> ok i'm going nuts... Grub freezes durring boot, just sits there no errors or anything, anyone know how to fix it ?
<intelikey> maybe using the cd and updates main togather  or something
<LjL> ianmacgregor: one little thing i'd suggest you try out (most people don't seem to know about it) is the "quick launcher" panel applet -- it's those icons i have just left of the app menus -- at a quick glance, it seems nothing more than a few app shortcuts put together. but if you go and configure it, you'll see it has a "smart" feature to keep track of what applications you use the most, and add/remove them from the list as appropriate
<VirteX> tired multiple hard drives, tried kubuntu and ubuntu... :(
<Hydra> ahh *sigh*
<Hydra> nice to see dual monitor support not working...
<LjL> ianmacgregor: (the trick to make it work is, after configuring it, right-clicking on every icon and unselecting "never remove automatically")
<koli> how many repositories should i have?
<intelikey> VirteX if it's actually grub try lilo  if it's the initrd.img build a new one maybe.
<Vincent_Burns> many
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, my new card is supposed to run a monitor and tv-out at the same time, wonder how that works in reality.
<morghanphoenix> Think I should get a TV.
<VirteX> intelikey: how do i install lilo from the kubuntu live cd onto my drive ?
<intelikey> koli 3 or more.
<cpk2> problem with tvs is that they interlace
<morghanphoenix> It'd be really nice to have kaffeine going on a different screen
<morghanphoenix> I haven't owned a tv in 15 years.
<VirteX> lol
<VirteX> my tv is in the closet
<koli> can anyone give me a list of your repos????
<intelikey> VirteX mount the hdd " sudo chroot /where/it's/mounted apt-get install lilo ;sudo  chroot /where/it's/mounted lilo  "
<zorglu_> !source-o-matic | koli
<ubotu> koli: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<morghanphoenix> I've had tv input on my computers almost that long.
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Oh, I will be trying the quick launcher :)
<h_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<VirteX> intelikey: hehe ok, see what i can wreck :) kinda weird it's doing it with multiple drives :( i was gonna install gentoo and see what it does, but i'll try lilo first
<intelikey> VirteX but between the two commands you might want/need to edit /where/it's/mounted/etc/lilo.conf     man lilo for more on that.
<VirteX> yea
<morghanphoenix> Any ideas why copying things from one drive to another takes so long? I started a 30GB transfer five hours ago and it's at 43%
<cpk2> koli: you probably want the main universe and multiverse repos
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> morghanphoenix: no DMA enabled? :P
<ianmacgregor> LjL: What about Synaptic in Ubuntu? Is there a KDE equivalent for that?
<cpk2> ianmacgregor: adept
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, dma is enabled, not sure about external devices though.
<LjL> ianmacgregor: about the applications i left out (because i didn't know off hands) : meld = kompare, or kdiff3  /   grisbi = kmymoney2  /   gftp = kftpgrabber i suppose  /  easytag = kyamo or kid3, but then amarok, juk and friends also have tag editing (amarok can fetch from musicbrainz)
<intelikey> VirteX grub depends on bios to read the disks/partitions lilo doesn't  if grub is truely the problem it's probably bios related  i.e. drive specs not correct
<LjL> ianmacgregor: Adept. it's not very similar, and, from what i can gather, not much liked
<morghanphoenix> Looks like I'm averaging 100 KB/s
<Chousuke> that's snail's pace.
<Chousuke> most internet connections are faster nowadays. :D
<ianmacgregor> LjL: Ok
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, it'll jump up to 2 megs, but then it's drop to around 6k
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: are you transfering via usb?
<morghanphoenix> Yes
<cpk2> probably usb 1.0
<morghanphoenix> USB 2.0
<Chousuke> USB should still be able to transfer about 30MB/s
<LjL> ianmacgregor: there used to be a Kynaptic, but it's been deprecated i believe
<VirteX> intelikey: Installing Lilo now, well see if this fixes the issue... i just really don't wanna run windows lol
<morghanphoenix> Maybe it's ext3 to fat32?
<morghanphoenix> Can that be a problem?
<intelikey> VirteX where there's a will there's a pinguin.
<Chousuke> morghanphoenix: shouldn't be.
<LjL> [23:37]  <morghanphoenix> Something that's supposed to let me tell the new programs where the package is when it's not named what it's looking for. <---- what did you mean? have you been answered? are you asking "i have a file, i want to know what package it is from"?
<morghanphoenix> No, I have a package that depends on an obsolete one and I have then new version of the dep which isn't named the same as the old one.
<intelikey> LjL or possably the more common question "where did dpkg put blah?"
<LjL> !equivs | morghanphoenix
<ubotu> equivs: Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.6-0.1 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 132 kB
<morghanphoenix> Some library that's been updated and it's name's been changed.
<LjL> morghanphoenix: that might help
<Dr_willis> apt-file is a handy program to use for some of that stuff.
<morghanphoenix> I remember what it was, libogm!
<morghanphoenix> slipped my mind there for a seccond
<intelikey> or that.
<VirteX> intelikey: rebooting... see if this works :)
<drbeams> what comand do i need to do a dpkg something -a to recover from apt-get crash
<intelikey> --configure
<drbeams> k, i was missing one of the -
<drbeams> however, it tells me it is locked
<Dr_willis> Egads - does Map Quests map scrolling  around work well for anyone?
<drbeams> do i reboot ?
<intelikey> no
<Dr_willis> its like 10 secs to scroll one way.. then it scrolls 5 times
<intelikey> close anything using a package manager
<morghanphoenix> is there a command to kill all processes? Like when you shut down, I had a problem before where my system crashed and there were still sessions running that I couldn't access when I rebooted.
<drbeams> everything is
<drbeams> ah yes, kill -9 apt-get
<Chousuke> kill -9 is bad :P
<intelikey> no
<Chousuke> always try without -9 first
<intelikey> kill -9 -1 is bad
<intelikey> kill -9 blah is good
<cpk2> what does -1 do?
<Dr_willis> kill --die --die --die!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dasnipa> yeah nothing wrong with a good kill -9
<morghanphoenix> I finally just reinstalled
<morghanphoenix> Looking to make sure I don't have to do that again
<afm\colossus> pkill -9 .
<intelikey> killall9  even
<Dasnipa> for server computers i like to have a slay command scripted in: slay = kill -9 <all of user x's processes>
<morghanphoenix> I had a kde and gnome session running, as well as KDM, I couldn't launch kdm and huge ammounts of my ram was tied up in session it wouldn't let me access.
<cpk2> Dasnipa: haha slay thispooruser
<cpk2> lol
<morghanphoenix> I was using all of my gig of ram and a few hundred megs of swap on top of that
<intelikey> !info slay
<ubotu> slay: Kills all of the user's processes. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 76 kB
<virtex> intelikey: welll booted from the hard drive... any idea how to make it dot he fancy graphical start up from lilo ?
<Dr_willis> lilo dont do fancy :)
<intelikey> virtex it's all in the man pages
<kubuntu> intelikey: Slay?
<morghanphoenix> Look at some of the lilo themes on kde-look, I call those fancy.
<intelikey> kubuntu it's an app
<virtex> k, i'll find it :) the fancy is from linux not from lilo is it not ? the the blue kubuntu start up thing
<Zerb_Riss> virtex: yes
<morghanphoenix> You mean kdm?
<virtex> the lilo i installed has a graphical menu just after you pick what to boot it does the oldschool text where kubuntu is loading everything
<kubuntu> intelikey: it seems to be useless
<intelikey> daskreech i haven't tried it.  just knew of the app in the packages
<intelikey> it probably requires sudo
<MadRabbit320> cpk2 thanks for helping w/my sources the other day
<cpk2> unless you are the user
<daskreech> intelikey: it says a users processes. So I can use it on myself?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: no problem, everything working now?\
<intelikey> cpk2 yeah or it's set suid so users can slay root.....
<intelikey> lets hope not
<MadRabbit320> cpk2 everything "I" can figure so far
<cpk2> but slay cpk2 as cpk2 should work
<intelikey> daskreech what part of "i've never used it" did you miss ?
<morghanphoenix> Supposed to be some way to bypass sudo passwords for a user, I wanna figure that one out.
<intelikey> back i a bit.
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: except for 2nd hd, icoutils, a few visual tweaks excluded, that is...
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: was kmag something you were looking for?
<cpk2> and why wont your second hard drive work?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: can't move my sound files into /usr/share/sounds though
<morghanphoenix>  /usr is owned by root in kubuntu, isn't it?
<Basic_py> is there a network install of kubuntu, so I don't have to download 700M iso image?
<morghanphoenix> three days left 'till edgy, you can dist-upgrade to it, yes?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: there were only 2 repositories available to me upon install. y, kmag; "nice". 2nd hd all greek to me
<morghanphoenix> I'm out of cd-rs
<Kr4t05> morghanphoenix: You've been able to since Flight 1. :P
<Kr4t05> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
#kubuntu 2006-10-24
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: if you want to move sound files into /usr/share/sounds the easiest way i know of is to use a terminal
<morghanphoenix> Only time I've tried dist-upgrade was in slackware and I needed to reinstall after that fiasco.
<cpk2> and do "sudo mv sound1.wav /usr/share/sounds
<cpk2> sound1.wav obviously is wahtever sound file you have
<MadRabbit320> morghanphoenix: /usr must be root...I don't know how to turn into a root to copy my sounds into there,  figure it's a su"something" to do it...
<Kr4t05> MadRabbit320: sudo su
<morghanphoenix> sudo mv, like cpk said
<morghanphoenix> su doesn't work on kubuntu unless you give root it's own password
<morghanphoenix> ha
<cpk2> you dont need to enter a root konsole just to move something lol
<morghanphoenix> sudo su
<MadRabbit320> mv="move"?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: yes
<morghanphoenix> yes
<MadRabbit320> ok, things are getting a little less foggy
<belsebub_> after installing dapper, booting to recovery mode gives you root access... is that changed in edgy? very curious about this :)
<virtex> hmmm none of the screensavers work... anyone got any ideas for that one ?
<MadRabbit320> can I su in konq to move them?
<morghanphoenix> I'm not sure where is was, but there was a ubuntu help page for screensavers
<morghanphoenix> I had to use it to get any of them working, and even after half of them didn't show up on my list.
<morghanphoenix> I wanted the xmatrix screensaver, was that too much to ask?
<morghanphoenix> Works fine in gnome, just won't run in KDE.
<daskreech> MadRabbit320: You can kdesu konqueror :)
<daskreech> morghanphoenix: What does it do?
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<morghanphoenix> the screensaver?
<daskreech> Xmatrix screensaver
<daskreech>  What does it do?
<virtex> none of my screensavers are running
<m4v3rick_> morghanphoenix: i guess it's an openGL problem
<daskreech> Oh right that bug :)
<morghanphoenix> It's the one that mimics the actual consoles in the movie
<virtex> i think it's cause kdesktop crashed when i logged in :(
<morghanphoenix> Not a gl screensaver
<morghanphoenix> the gl ones work fine
<daskreech> morghanphoenix: that's the only one that doesn't work?
<MadRabbit320> tried to kdesu kate the other day, but kate never opened...didn't show in the taskbar either
<daskreech> MadRabbit320: do it twice :0
<morghanphoenix> No, lots of the xscreensavers don't work.
<daskreech> morghanphoenix: I think thats a known bug. Might be fixed on edgy
<virtex> none of mine work, not even for setup
<m4v3rick_> morghanphoenix: openGL screensavers don't work cause of bad i810 driver, the one that mimics the movies in a screensaver owrks fine
<MadRabbit320> why a need to type it twice?
<daskreech> MadRabbit320: antsy machine? I need to do that for firefox sometiems as well
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: open a konsole and do "apt-cache policy kdebase-bin" and see if it says if its installed
<morghanphoenix> Opposite for me, I know it's wierd, but all the known bugs don't seem to affect me and I get issues with things nobody else has ever had problems with.
<morghanphoenix> GLMatrix works perfectly, incredibly slow on a graphics card with vram measured in k, but it works.
<m4v3rick_> hmmm
<morghanphoenix> I've got the new card sitting here waiting for my backup to finish, so after a hundred times more vram is in my computer I may just end up using the gl one.
<virtex> i have an all in wonder x800
<virtex> can't wait to try and get it installed lol
* cpk2 wonders where MadRabbit320 went
<morghanphoenix> But knowing my luck I'll break something when I try installing the geforce
<MadRabbit320> y, kdebase-bin shows up
<Hydra> great, and "reboot" doesn't actually reboot my pc...
<Hydra> nice
<Hydra> anyone got a working xorg.conf for an nvidia 6800 card with two 1280x1024 monitors?
<instructor> Hydra: Sudo reboot?
<morghanphoenix> Any scripts out there for setting up nvidia support? I can't seem to get automatix working since they did automatix2.
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: sorry for the delay, vision problems...
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: when you did apt-cache policy kdebase-bin its says installed and candidate, it said it was installed correct?
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to clean up the package downloads so they don't continue taking up space?
<Lynoure> Zerb_Riss: sudo apt-get clean
<jarn> I tried to set up a script to make the wine command do 'kstart --desktop 5 wine' and now the kstart program is looping madly and anything I open opens in desktop 5.
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: said it's installed, etc.
<Lynoure> Zerb_Riss: but in some cases it can be handy to have older version around
<cpk2> there's a smart clean
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: don't remember where though
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: that means kdesu should work
<morghanphoenix> 20 min later, 5% more complete, this copy speed is killing me!
<morghanphoenix> 30 min, stupid keyboard
<Zerb_Riss> Lynoure: not when you only have 6gb hard drive :)
<morghanphoenix> I had several GB of old packages, I can see how that could be a problem.
<doml_> Zerb_Riss there's clean and autoclean.  check man apt-get
<doml_> Zerb_Riss, put that in a cron-job to run weekly (daily, whatever) and you're set
<Zerb_Riss> thanks doml_
<Zerb_Riss> I'll look into that
<Lynoure> Zerb_Riss: that is indeed not much
<Zerb_Riss> :)
<morghanphoenix> I found a 20GB HDD in the trash
<cpk2> Zerb_Riss: you might want smart clean, it deletes packages that already have a newer one in the cache
<Zerb_Riss> I need to get from Breezy to Edgy on it and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to pull it off
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok, so how do I get my homemade cursor to wherever "it" needs to be usable?
<doml_> Zerb_Riss, "kdesu kcron" it's your friend.
<morghanphoenix> breezy to dapper
<morghanphoenix> dapper to edgy
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: can you run icoutils?
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<Zerb_Riss> but I'm going to have to download like 1gb of stuff for each update
<cpk2> or icutils whichever its called
<doml_> !obotu dapper to edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obotu dapper to edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zerb_Riss> upgrade*
<doml_> !obotu edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obotu edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doml_> !dapper to edgy
<daskreech> doml_: What are you doing?
<doml_> harassing the bot and spamming the channel, apparently
<morghanphoenix> fish don't seem to be biting today
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<virtex> lol i have 3x 4.3gb 2x 8.5gb 5x 10gb 3x 20gb and 2x 30gb drives sitting on my desk
<daskreech> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<virtex> and a 10 and a 200gb drive in my machine
<Zerb_Riss> well this is in a laptop
<Zerb_Riss> I'd love to get a larger drive for it but have no moolah
<doml_> thx daskreech
<Zerb_Riss> so if anyone wants to give away any size of 2.5" HDD, I'll gladly pay shipping on it :)
<dora> there is something i've been trying to do
<MadRabbit320> 1. NO windows on this comp, 2. icoutils has been "apt-got", but I think becuz no windows; no icoutils useable, 3. got all my fonts that I use settled in
<morghanphoenix> !upgrade
<dora> how to mount an ntfs file system and let users access it
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<virtex> Zerb_Riss: I have a 2.5" somewhere
<Zerb_Riss> have you been trying to give me a hard drive, dora?
<morghanphoenix> that it?
<Zerb_Riss> virtex: what size and are you willing to give it away?
<Kr4t05> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<dora> Zerb_Riss: i just joined in, i don't know what you guys were talkin about
<Zerb_Riss> dora, I was joking :)
<dora> Zerb_Riss: crap! i just got it :P
<virtex> Zerb_Riss: not sure i think it's a 40gb actually, where do you live ?
<Zerb_Riss> Utah, USA
<morghanphoenix> Eek, Utah!
<virtex> lol
<virtex> i'm in Alberta, Canada
<morghanphoenix> That brings back memories, none of them good.
<morghanphoenix> And I was just complaining about Seattle.
<Zerb_Riss> hmm how much would it cost to send from there?
<virtex> not sure it's pretty tiny, i'll find out
<dora> what's the fmask and dmask values in fstab?
<daskreech> doml_: No problem
<dora> after you change the fstab, do you have to restart?
<Zerb_Riss> thanks virtex how will we keep in touch?
<afm\colossus> dora: like umask, except seperated for files and dirs
<virtex> Zerb_Riss: do you have msn ?
<Zerb_Riss> virtex: yes
<dora> you ubotu.. thanks for the help man
<dora> !life
<cpk2> dora: its a bot =)
<morghanphoenix> !botsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about life - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Yum!
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: icoutils: installed 0.25.0-1   candidate 0.25.0-1
<dora> he doesn't know anything about life, yet he helped me
<daskreech> morghanphoenix: Does she count those?
<dora> :D
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: so try icoutiles from console and see if anything starts
<daskreech> dora: isn't that selfless?
<driz> hey guys i need help setting up a folder to share on my network with another kubuntu box and a Mac
<driz> ?
<dora> daskreech: that's too much
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: "C"onsole or "K"onsole?
<morghanphoenix> I think ubotu lives in it's bot parents basement and subsists on a diet of botsnacks and jolt cola.
<morghanphoenix> Either that or amphetamines.
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: they are synonomous =)
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: but the program you have is called konsole =P
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok, trying...
<morghanphoenix> Yakuake is my friend.
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: if all I need to type is "icoutils"<enter>, I get "command not found"
<daskreech> morghanphoenix: Hey! leave my friend out of this!
<cpk2> hrmm alright i guess i will get icoutiles
<cpk2> without the e
<morghanphoenix> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<morghanphoenix> everybody's friend if they use konsole a lot.
<morghanphoenix> I don't really agree with the optional part, but then again, not many people use konsole konstantly.
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright the command is icotool but hang on i need to figure out the options to give it
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: I have one desktop with a maximized konsole and one desktop with 3 konsoles each taking up 1/4 of the screen =)
<MadRabbit320> I'm really likin' the tab key in this...
<morghanphoenix> I have lots of tabs in yakuake.
<silox> is there any disktool / format tool which i can format my Sandisk m240 MP3 Player with?
<morghanphoenix> I like being able to roll it up out of the way, only one screen here.
<daskreech> cpk2: you should look into quadkonsole
<morghanphoenix> Still keeps all my sessions open when it's hidden and doesn't use much in the way of resources.
<morghanphoenix> half-screen drop down transparent.
<daskreech> morghanphoenix: And draws ooh and aahhhs ;)
<morghanphoenix> Too bad I can't get quake to work.
<MadRabbit320> cursors aren't called cursors in kubuntu, are they? as in to srch for where the cursors hide in kubuntu...
<morghanphoenix> I've abandoned opera
<morghanphoenix> Finally took the time to set up konqueror for web browsing.
<argonel> MadRabbit320: where they hide?
<argonel> my mouse cursor jumps around randomly, without warning and sometimes in midclick, but it never hides
<cpk2> argonel: he is talking about changing the appearence of the cursor
<MadRabbit320> orgonel i.e. find which folder the cursors are in, so I can move "my"cursor in there so I can use it
<argonel> system settings->keyboard and mouse -> mouse -> cursor themes
<Lynoure> Is there a page similar to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta to list Kubuntu changes?
<argonel> manually? its point and click, you don't do things manually
<daskreech> Bye guys
<cpk2> argonel: what does it call cursor themes though?
<argonel> cpk2: cursor themes
<cpk2> the extension
<cpk2> its not .cur
<argonel> beats me, find a cursor theme
<MadRabbit320> orgonel, i know where they are TO change them, but where can I PUT one to be able to use it?
<argonel> MadRabbit320: just so you know, my nick starts with an A
<argonel> MadRabbit320: maybe you should look into fonts first.
<MadRabbit320> argonel I have vision problems, hence the request for using my own cursor
<MadRabbit320> argonel sorry for the "mis-pronunciation" of your nick
<rawrness> i broke my system again! :P
<naaronbo> anybody can help me
<argonel> MadRabbit320: thats ok.. you were just in danger of me ignoring you because i wouldn't know you were talking to me unless i was watching the channel :)
<rawrness> So i am just going to say screw it wait till thursday burn iso and fresh install
<naaronbo> i have a usb wireless card
<argonel> MadRabbit320: did you steal your cursor from an existing theme?
<morghanphoenix> I wish they sold single cd-rs
<rawrness> XD
<rawrness> the packaging would cost more than the cd
<morghanphoenix> I don't want to buy 50 minimum just cause I need to burn a new iso
<rawrness> they are buyable in 25 packs
<naaronbo> my system do detect this card
<MadRabbit320> argonel: haven't found a way to display "where" the cursor is when my eye loses it; as in windows, u can set "ctrl" to highlight the cursor location
<morghanphoenix> No, I mean like an office supply store that opens a package and sells them singly.
<rawrness> that would be nice
<rawrness> it would like have a copy service to :P
<MadRabbit320> argonel: no, cursor was self made in a prog I had years ago
<morghanphoenix> I have that, just put the origional in my dvd drive and the blank one in the rw.
<argonel> MadRabbit320: unfortunately kde's accessibility features are still in their infancy
<morghanphoenix> lol
<rawrness> :P
<rawrness> or just y ou nero
<rawrness> use*
<morghanphoenix> I used to use alcohol, but don't think there's a linux version of it.
<rawrness> I think il try making my own data backup biz.
<MadRabbit320> argonel: so starting into linux "now" isn't a brilliant idea, huh?
<rawrness> i don;t see much use for alcohol 120..... in linux
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: hrmm might need icon-slicer - icon-slicer is a utility for generating icon themes and libXcursor cursor themes that
<cellofellow> I need help with an HP LaserJet 1100 over Samba.
<rawrness> used primerly for games in my opnion
<cellofellow> I get this error in KDE Printer thingy: Unable to load the requested driver: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-LaserJet_1100,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<cellofellow> I am root
<morghanphoenix> I love my invalid path warnings.
<rawrness> phear r00t
<argonel> MadRabbit320: well, you'll have to do some work in order to get what you want
<morghanphoenix> Just linux's little way of telling me somebody tried to sneak something in on me.
<rawrness> I love adept
<cellofellow> anyone?
<morghanphoenix> I've had several CDs try to install software to my c drive, I think it was disappointed when it couldn't find it.
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok, don't remember seeing icon-slicer in the adept list
<Erich-K> Is there a guide to help me with making a kdm theme?
<rawrness> If i didn't store all my data on its own partion i would be so screwd
<MadRabbit320> argonel: some work should be the "ws" name for ubuntu...
<rawrness> i have reintsalled about 8 times in the past 2 weeks
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, only took one time of losing everything for me to start making partitions.
<cellofellow> Erich-K: you do need the kdmtheme package to install them. try kde-look.org, they've lots of themes and might have tutorial.
<MadRabbit320> argonel: *s, not *ws
<rawrness> i found using fat32 can be a pain but sometimes usefull
<rawrness> onlything you can move
<morghanphoenix> I use ext3 for all hard mounted drives and fat32 for the removables.
<cellofellow> anybody know how to fix my comlaining printer?
<argonel> MadRabbit320: there are some high contrast cursors installed by default, how do you like them?
<Zerb_Riss> morghanphoenix: why not NTFS?
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: me too
<morghanphoenix> My printer's busted so I never bothered to figure out cups
<argonel> MadRabbit320: oh, maybe they're just red
<morghanphoenix> I had an ntfs drive, wasn't worth it.
<morghanphoenix> reformatted it fat32.
<cellofellow> I think I could possibly get this thing to work if I used HPLIP locally, but it's on a remote windows pc.
<rawrness> what do you guys think of buying 1 gb thumbdrives painting,mounting a live cd with pestialence and selling for 2x what you payed for?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright I think I *might* know what to do
<MadRabbit320> argonel:  I'm "legally" blind, not stevie wonder blind...no offense to stevie...chk'ed the high cons out, but they are fugly.
<rawrness> i am trying to think of flaws in my plan.....
<nii_> where can i download xsltproc
<morghanphoenix> pestialence?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright make a directory for one of the .cur files you have from windows, put the .cur into there
<argonel> MadRabbit320: how debian/linux familiar are you?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: i'm willing to try anything; although I may need some coaching
<cellofellow> I know there's an X11 cursur themes section on kde-look.org
<nii_> i mean where can i download xsltproc
<morghanphoenix> rawrness, what's pestialence?
<rawrness> morghanphoenix: The abilty to write to disk
<rawrness> i spelt it wrong.....
<morghanphoenix> ah
<rawrness> since its a thumbdrive you would have that abilty
<rawrness> casue its has rewritable space
<rawrness> thus meaning you can have a portable kubuntu setup on any computer
<Ash-Fox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<morghanphoenix> How would it boot? Not familiar with thumb drive boots, would it work on any computer?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2:  it's in my "Downloads", should I make a specific "dir" for it? and how so?
<argonel> MadRabbit320: how about this one? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19902
<rawrness> iti would boot like the dsl usb
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: just make a new directory in your homefolder using konquerer and the right click menu and name it whatever you want and put the cursor in there
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: be back in a couple minutes
<argonel> MadRabbit320: click on the preview image under "white large" near the top center
<morghanphoenix> ARGH! 8 1/2 hours later 18.4 GB of 30.4 GB complete.
<morghanphoenix> 76 KB/s
<rawrness> fun
<rawrness> dsl morghan?
<morghanphoenix> From hda1 to sda1
<cellofellow> ubotu sure know little for an all-knowing infobot.
<rawrness> oh fun
<rawrness> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> nope
<MadRabbit320> arg ok, gimme a min
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<morghanphoenix> I swear it copies faster with winscp on my girl's computer using usb 1.0
<cellofellow> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cellofellow> !GNU
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<morghanphoenix> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<kjelderg> for edgy upgrade, just vim /etc/apt/sources.list -c "% s /dapper/edgy/g"-c "q" && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<jarn> Is there a way to force a game to open in windowed mode that normally wouldn't
<rawrness> XD fishing
<morghanphoenix>  #ubuntu-bots is fun
<kjelderg> (I ask because xorg refuses to upgrade and if I try to upgrade it manually it wants me to say "Yes, do as I say!" which usually shouldn't be typed.)
<MadRabbit320> argonel: the prob (for me) is the white gets lost on a page, the one i made has a 4 pixel wide border around a smaller white arrow that shows up (again, for me) on any page.  but, thanks for trying!
<MadRabbit320> arg, gimme a min, trying cpk2' procedure...
<argonel> MadRabbit320: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20568     ?
<argonel> MadRabbit320: the problem is, X uses many cursors, not just one
<jarn> !xnest
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.4 (dapper), package size 1212 kB, installed size 3372 kB
* kjelderg can only imagine that his problem is somewhat unique
<LogicalDash> I've just plugged some headphones in and Kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize them. Any help?
<rag> how to install half life with opengl support or wine with opengl support
<rag> somebody help me
<jarn> !xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 438 kB, installed size 944 kB
<MadRabbit320> argonel: that page refers to using a whole set of cursors and using "g"conf; we don't have "g"conf in kde do we? not to mention just wanting "1" cursor
<nii_> how can i register my nikc on irc
<nii_> plese
<kjelderg> nii_: talk to nickserv
<nii_> plese i need to know this
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright once you get a .cur into its own directory open a konsole and go to the directory that you put the .cur into
<MadRabbit320> argonel: gotta break for a bit (eye meds) post whatever u think might help, biab, thanks!
<nii_> who is nickserv
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: and then...?
<nii_> kjelderg wold you please direct me t nick serve
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: once you are in the directory you put the .cur into in konsole do icotool -x nameof.cur
<kjelderg> nii_: his name is nickserv...msg him with the message "help"
<nii_> kjelderg are you there please
<kjelderg> am I where?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: does "-x" autom put it where it needs to be?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: it will put it in the directory its in which is fine for what we need
<nii_> kjelderg i send it but i beleve you can also see the mesage it gave back
<kjelderg> negative
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok, in the process...
<kjelderg> nii_: but I imagine you can read it...and that's the important bit
<nii_> is this the way am going to talk to nikserv /msg nikserv
<kjelderg> nickserv*
<tincho10> alguien habla espaol
<lupine_85> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<lupine_85> :)
<tincho10> gracias
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: GOTTA get eye meds BIGtime...biab
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: no problem
<Dark_Vampire> what to do with .rpm ?
<cpk2> Dark_Vampire: nothing
<cpk2> Dark_Vampire: there is probably a .deb if there is a .rpm
<Dark_Vampire> i just got the .rpm
<cpk2> well its supposedly dangerous to install rpm's
<Dark_Vampire> why?
<rawrness> its not natural
<lupine_85> Dark_Vampire: differences in libc version, LSB details, etc
<lupine_85> some things are safer than others
<Dark_Vampire> i see
<lupine_85> e.g. static binaries are very safe
<nii_> kjelderg do you know how to install xsltproc
<lupine_85> in general, it's better to build from source than use a .rpm
<nii_> and where to get the sorce form
<lupine_85> if you have no choice, however...
<lupine_85> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<kjelderg> nii_: not offhand, should be a package of some form
<lupine_85> nii_: source depends on the package ;) usually www.sourceforge.net though
<nii_> ok then am going to chek it out
<jarn> NARG
<narg> ?
<jarn> I see you. :P
<narg> ok...
<dragonflyseven> Sorry, what is the rename command in the shell?
<lupine_85> mv :)
<dragonflyseven> Thanks.
<dragonflyseven> I was coping stuff and deleting stuff. That is much faster.
<Rede> anybody know if there is a way to have xorg display 4:3 w/black bars on a 16:10 monitor? i'm trying to starcraft running letterboxed instead of stretching
<kjelderg> Rede: usually that's a monitor setting
<kjelderg> (whether or not it expands a 4:3 resolution across the monitor)
<Rede> ahhh :(
<Rede> my monitor doesnt have that feature, i was hoping there was a way of achieving it with software
<kjelderg> Rede: there probably _is_ but I surely don't know of it.  it really is (imho) the responsibility of the monitor
<kjelderg> you see, the expanding isn't done in the software so ...
* Mythbusters saluta tutti e va a nanna.notte
<dragonflyseven> You know how on macs there is a key combinations that makes the screen a negative image? Is there any way to do that on kumbuntu?
<rawrness_> Use aculal nvida drivers makes everything run faster?
<dragonflyseven> You know how on macs there is a key combinations that makes the screen a negative image? Is there any way to do that on kubuntu? (Copying to keep question in sight.)
<tyl3r> install beryl
<tyl3r> it has a plugin for the negative screen
<Random_Transit> hey, is it normal for amarok to be eating up over 100MB of my RAM?
<rawrness_> i  would not think so
<rawrness_> unless you had like 2 gb of ramm :P\
<Random_Transit> rawrness_, well, it is...and i only have 320MB...any idea what could be happening?
<rawrness_> No clue :P
<rawrness_> i only have 216 ramm
<rawrness_> how i got that i have no clue
<dragonflyseven> You know how on macs there is a key combinations that makes the screen a negative image? Is there any way to do that on kubuntu? (Copying to keep question in sight, yell at me if its annoying)
<rawrness_> btw
<rawrness_> where are you geting your numbers from random?
<Random_Transit> rawrness_, Top
<decco> hi
<rawrness_> are you talking about a eyecandy?
<Random_Transit> lol
<Random_Transit> no
<decco> installed kubuntu now.. and wth is the root pass? didn't get any questions about that ?
<rawrness_> decco: for what?
<decco> for change user too root
<bimberi> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rawrness_> decco: youi don't EVEN log on to root
<Random_Transit> TOP is a CLI based process manager, rawrness_
<rawrness_> ahhhhh
<rawrness_> noclue what that is :P
<Random_Transit> rawrness_, a task manager
<rawrness_> decco: if you need to run something as root just use kdesu or sudo
<rawrness_> Random_Transit:  :P
<Random_Transit> lists all running processes and how much memory they're using
<decco> k
<rawrness_> is the accual ram its using or the ammount its reservering?
<Random_Transit> both
<Random_Transit> it lists both in separate columns
<rawrness_> oh well i have no clue to your problem.
<Random_Transit> well okay then.
<reaver_> could someone help me with dvd playback?
<Random_Transit> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Samuli^> !libdvdcss
<Hydra> what's with the broken multi-monitor support?  the system settings app gives me the option to enable a second display, but doesn't let me...
<Hydra> a) choose a resolution more than 640x480 on it
<TheUni> now that i've upgraded from dapper to edgy, i get a bunch of python packages held back. anyone else have that prob?
<rawrness_> I noticed that was broken to.....
<Hydra> b) let me autodetect the monitor (it does for the primary monitor..)
<reaver_> I've installed libdvdcss2, when I try and play a dvd it plays for a few seconds then gives an error about not being able to decrypt it
<rawrness_> TheUni:  i couldn't even get it to upgrade
<rawrness_> i broke my system 3 times trying to upgrade
<rawrness_> well acully twice one time i think it installed a server
<Hydra> and when x restarts it just fails to display anything on the 2nd monitor other than a bunch of wavy lines
<rawrness_> but didn't know what that was at the min
<bLaZeD> beryl/compiz both work with the beta nvidia driveers?...with no need for compiz?
<kjelderg> huh?!
<kjelderg> compiz works without need for compiz?!
<bLaZeD> let me rephrarse thar
<kjelderg> that's great!
<bLaZeD> kik
<kjelderg> :p
<bLaZeD> *lol
<kjelderg> xgl/aiglx
<kjelderg> and yes
<bLaZeD> With the beta NVIDIA drivers, you don't require AIGLX and/or XGL. The driver implements everything that AIGLX and XGL would offer, thus beryl/compiz work without either of them installed.
<kjelderg> (supposedly)
<bLaZeD> that killer
<bLaZeD> *thats
<kjelderg> tell me if it actually works :)
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, im gonna wait till the new *ubuntu drops...so if it messes up my system for a 3rd time.......ill just reinstall the new os
<bLaZeD> lol
<reaver_> could anyone help me with dvd playback in ways other than telling me to install libdvdcss2, which I've done?
* bLaZeD has had bad luck with that stuff
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* rawrness_ also has bad luck, broke my system twice
<bLaZeD> reaver_, follor that
<kjelderg> I've got 1 of 4 tries that have worked on upgrading to edgy
<bLaZeD> rawrness_, lol me to...doesnt it suck?
<kjelderg> (over the last week)
<Admiral_Chicago> kjelderg: how did you update
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, its not final yet is it?
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: no, it's rc
<bLaZeD> rc is?...i know its not final
<Admiral_Chicago> bLaZeD: RC
<Admiral_Chicago> Release Candidate
<kjelderg> Admiral_Chicago: vim /etc/apt/sources.list -c "% s /dapper/edgy/g" -c "q" && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<bLaZeD> huh lol im smart.,.....that what i thought it standed for
<bLaZeD> lol
<kjelderg> it's my time-proven method that's taken me for probably a hundred (at least 7 or 8 dozen) upgrades in debians in the past
<rawrness_> final comes out in a fewe days do
<Admiral_Chicago> kjelderg: the command to use is "dist-upgrade -c -d" or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bLaZeD> so compiz is a window manager?...
<bLaZeD> and berly
<bLaZeD> *beryl
<bLaZeD> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Admiral_Chicago> gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<Admiral_Chicago> or kdesu on KDE
<kjelderg>   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kjelderg> (recommended process...using apt-get)
<Admiral_Chicago> kjelderg: no no i know what you did, but according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<rawrness_> There's no guarantee that upgrading will succeed! You may end up with a broken
<Admiral_Chicago> that is how you are supposed to update to Edgy
<rawrness_> like me twice....
<rawrness_> twice i tell  you.....
<rawrness_> last time was realy tripy though
<cpk2> they should make an update to edgy meta package once edgy comes out
<cpk2> that would be easy =P
<kjelderg> rawrness_: tried it several times ... the times after the first were to no affect
<kjelderg> cpk2: or just make it work the way it has in the past
<rawrness_> i am just waiting till the 26th
<rawrness_> il burn the 'stable" iso
<kjelderg> worked great for badger->dapper, amongst the various debian branches, even to edgy one of four times :p
<rawrness_> and clean boot
<Admiral_Chicago> kjelderg: did you install kubuntu-desktop before you did this
<kjelderg> Admiral_Chicago: affirmative.  was installed fo sho
<Admiral_Chicago> It worked perfectly for me, and i updated to knot 1
<kjelderg> ran apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kjelderg> (it did nothing as it was already installed)
<kjelderg> like I said, the method can't be too flawed as it worked one of the times :)
<ricanelite> Hello all, I had a little problem. I installed the beta version of the update that is releasing on oct 26. Now the download and the install went well. But when I restarted my Apple Mac Mini Machine my system went through the hole boot up but when it goes to your login, My monitor went blank
<kjelderg> one ended up unbootable because init got deinstalled and not reinstalled (in each case I made sure the package manager didn't whine before rebooting)
<kjelderg> one was an unbootable kernel (the devs knew about it and fixed it already)
<kjelderg> the other required a reinstall of kubuntu-desktop after the dist-upgrade (was already installed)
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: log into fail safe
<Admiral_Chicago> fail safe terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> and type sudo startx
* kjelderg wonders if he's getting that far
<Admiral_Chicago> when you get the error mesasge, post it back here
<Admiral_Chicago> kjelderg: init isn't being used anymore
<kjelderg> I would guess ctrl+alt+f1 would be the way to get a terminal...this sounds like my 3th attempt
<Admiral_Chicago> !upstart > kjelderg
<kjelderg> Admiral_Chicago: an init is still being used, I should think
<kjelderg> yeah, I know about upstart...
<kjelderg> was around when the devs made the decision
<kjelderg> it's still an init
<CPUFreak91> Hi, I get the error: "Another process is using the packaging database..." but I can't find anything to kill!
<Admiral_Chicago> not really
<ricanelite> ahh being that I'm new into Linux, I got scared and reinstalled everything all over again
<ricanelite> lol
<kjelderg> init is a technical term referring to the INITial program that a kernel loads to start the system
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: no you probably had a improperly configured X server
<kjelderg> upstart, afaict, is just yet another implementation of an init
<ricanelite> how can I get to the screen where I can type in "sudo startx"
<bLaZeD> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Admiral_Chicago> kjelderg: ah okay i didn't know that
<kjelderg> :)
<CPUFreak91> I deleted /var/lib/apt/lists/lock but I still get the same error
<ricanelite> so there was no reason for me to do that?
<CPUFreak91> Restarting X and rebooting also do not help
<kjelderg> ricanelite: try ctrl+alt+f1
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: at the log in screen you select the session type
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: probably not
<cellofellow> Is there a Windows 98 channel here somewhere?
<ricanelite> so when the computer starts to boot, i do ctrl+alt+f1?
<Hydra> wow
<kjelderg> nope, when you are at the black screen
<Hydra> i just installed Windows Vista!
<ricanelite> ahh okay
<Hydra> it's awesome
<ricanelite> and if that does not work?
<kjelderg> Hydra: everything you hoped for and more?
<Admiral_Chicago> cellofellow: no idea MS stopped supporting 98 iirc
<Dasnipa> Hydra, go away lol
<Hydra> kjelderg, interesting comparison for installation
<kjelderg> ricanelite: then we'll have to think of some'n' else.  Is this the same machine you are IRCing from?
<ricanelite> I heard windows vista interface was nice, but still the same OS
<ricanelite> yes
<kjelderg> hmm...
<kjelderg> that'll be more tricky
<ricanelite> lol
<cellofellow> Admiral_Chicago: I'm just having some problems with a network printer.
<ricanelite> well thats why I got scared and decided to reinstall Linux 6.0 back on
<kjelderg> well, reboot, if ctrl+alt+f1 gets you to a login prompt, login and try startx.  write down any error messages and then come tell them to us :p
<Hydra> with vista *everything* i tried worked, no error messages, no problems detecting hardware, no extra rebooting, no hand-editing of config files, no fixing problems
<ricanelite> well I dont mind trying again
<kjelderg> Hydra: a bugproof OS?
<kjelderg> hooray!
<Admiral_Chicago> cellofellow: hmm, well I don't know anything about networking sorry i can't help
<cellofellow> Admiral_Chicago: it's ok.
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: also
<cpk2> Hydra: with Kubuntu *everything* i have tried has worked =)
<Admiral_Chicago> try this comand
<ricanelite> okay well to get the beta
<Hydra> compared to hours and hours and hours of trying to get kubuntu up with a) raid-0, b) nvidia dual monitors, c) sound
* kjelderg isn't skilled enough to use windows
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hydra> anyway, off to bed now
<RatKing> How do I start compiz?
<kjelderg> maybe I'll have to try it someday
<Hydra> nn all
<cpk2> sound is hard in kubuntu?
<kjelderg> RatKing: type compiz?
<RatKing> Doesn't do anything
<Admiral_Chicago> RatKing: csm-start might also work
<kjelderg> Hydra: raid0 should be operating system independent
<Admiral_Chicago> in run command
<Admiral_Chicago> RatKing:  try #ubutu-xgl
<ricanelite> okay, earlier when i was trying to the new version
<Admiral_Chicago> they are better at that type oy thing
<RatKing> #ubuntu-xgl
<ricanelite> someone explain to me that i had to change all drapper to efgty
<ricanelite> something like that
<ricanelite> can you explain to me again?
<ricanelite> it was simple too
* kjelderg assumes you mean dapper and edgy
<ricanelite> yeah
<ricanelite> lol
<kjelderg> you change them in /etc/apt/sources.list to change versions...
<ricanelite> sorrie getting really sleepy
<ricanelite> how i get there in terminal?
<kjelderg> probably not recommended if you aren't a fairly advanced user
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu "update-manager -c -d"
<ricanelite> where i type that?
<CPUFreak91> Hmm. Seem to have gotten stuff working
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ricanelite> damn this was different from what he told me
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: when you get to the terminal log in screen
<ricanelite> all i had to do was select replace and put in edgy and then replace all and thats it
<Admiral_Chicago> well there are multiples ways
<ricanelite> oo okay
<ricanelite> well the easy way
<ricanelite> lol
<BonBonTheJon> Admiral_Chicago: he should use kate, not nano, much easier
<kjelderg> I promote the use of sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list -c "% s /dapper/edgy/g" -c "q"
<kjelderg> very quick and easy
<kjelderg> painless, one could say
<kjelderg> BonBonTheJon: he doesn't have X...
<BonBonTheJon> kjelderg: that would make it difficult
<kjelderg> yup
<kjelderg> difficult enough for Admiral_Chicago to recommend nano
<Admiral_Chicago> ricanelite: first get the error you get when you type "sudo startx"
<kjelderg> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> one thing at a time
* Jucato wonders if it's ok to just "startx" without sudo, like he always did before...
<decco> anyone fixed 3d accs with radeon x200 card ?
<ricanelite> alright im going to download edgy again and let it do its thing and then I try to get back on with the update and try startx
<kjelderg> have fun!
* cpk2 checks the date
<cpk2> 3 more days...
<CPUFreak91> How does one turn off PCMCIA and Bluetooth at boot?
<CPUFreak91> I'm lost without rc-update ;)
<Jucato> CPUFreak91: Service Manager in System Settings?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> everybody
<kjelderg> howdy do
<dragonflyseven> How do you move up one directory in the console?
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: "cd .."
<ubuntu_> lyap
<Jucato> space between "cd" and ".."
<ubuntu_> cd
<dragonflyseven> But cd takes you back to root.
<CPUFreak91> Jucato: Don't see a service manager
<dragonflyseven> Oh, do you mean do the dot dot?
<dragonflyseven> Ok, thanks.
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: I said "cd .."
<Jucato> CPUFreak91: er? Dapper or Edgy?
<dragonflyseven> Oh, yes, it works. Sorry, and thanks.
<kjelderg> dragonflyseven: where's the bots info on basic CLI navigation?
<ubuntu_> what's your os dragonfly
<dragonflyseven> Pardon?
<ubuntu_> i mean your operating system you used
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: btw, plain "cd" takes you back to $HOME
<kjelderg> dragonflyseven: oops, wrong person
<kjelderg> Jucato: meant that for you...
<dragonflyseven> Yeah. I am using edgy eft, with KDE. Hense the "kubuntu" channel.
<dragonflyseven> Oh, ok.
<CPUFreak91> Jucato: Oh, sorry Dapper
<Jucato> kjelderg: err.. the bot info? hold on...
<bLaZeD> anyone here use beryl?...
<Jucato> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<kjelderg> ah, great :)
<kjelderg> dragonflyseven: ^^ that's for you
<cpk2> i always thought it was cd ../. to go up a dir
<dragonflyseven> Yep, I am looking into it.
<Jucato> CPUFreak91: hm... it should be somewhere near the bottom, together with the Administration group (Login Manager, Users & Groups, etc.)
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: I am right now
<kjelderg> cpk2: .. is sufficient
<ubuntu_> dude
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, are u using it with kde?..or gnome?
<cpk2> at least i use cd ../.
<kjelderg> .././././. would also work :)
<ubuntu_> to tell you frankly
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: kde
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, how are u starting it?
<Jucato> lol
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: beryl-manager
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, u are just typing that at the comand promt?
<ubuntu_> im a beginner of this thing kubuntu its my first time to use this operating system
<ubuntu_> and i use live cd
<CPUFreak91> Jucato: Got it
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: work?
* kjelderg has been told very frankly
<CPUFreak91> Jucato: thanks this is what I'm looking for
<ubuntu_> what's the website to help me to understand this thing kubuntu
<ubuntu_> any one
<Jucato> CPUFreak91: no problem :)
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, .....nope....when i run that it drops me back at the kdm login promt
<n8k99> ubuntu_:http://kubuntu.org
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: like ... you are in kde and you type beryl-manager in konsole and it kicks you back to kdm?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: there's a Kubuntu Desktop Guide online, but there's also an offline version of it that you can find in K Menu > Help > Kubuntu Documentation
<ubuntu_> thanks n8k99
<CPUFreak91> Jucato: Do you know why Kubuntu runs so many cron daemons?
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, exactly what happens
<Jucato> ubuntu_: don't be scared of it, it's quite beginner friendly
<Jucato> CPUFreak91: er.. dunno? :)
<ubuntu_> jucato where you from?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: philippines. why?
<ubuntu_> ahh okkiee
<ubuntu_> where both same
<CPUFreak91> Jucato: Hmm I guess I'll turn a few of them off then
<ubuntu_> philippines
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: my next plan of action would be this: ctrl+alt+f1 sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && startx, then ctrl+alt+f1, export DISPLAY=:0; berylmanager
<n8k99> ubuntu_ but when you start up konqueror, you will have a n opening page that gives you the choice to find out from with in the browser
<kjelderg> beryl-manager* that one
<kjelderg> then you'll at least get to see an error if there is one
<Jucato> ubuntu_: whoa! heheh :)
<LjL> kjelderg: cd $(pwd | rev | cut -f2- -d"/" | rev)
* kjelderg isn't very good with guis...
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, adnd what exaclly is that gonna do?
<ubuntu_> jucato where in phils. do u live
<kjelderg> LjL: hehe...nice
<kjelderg> bLaZeD: it'll let you have a terminal that will have any and all error messages caused by starting the beryl-manager
<Jucato> ubuntu_: Laguna (but this is really getting offtopic :D)
<bLaZeD> kjelderg, allright let me try that
<ubuntu_> ah ok just asking
<ubuntu_> jucato
<kjelderg> LjL: as long as you are doing that ... cd `find . | head -n 1 | rev | cut -f2- -d"/" | rev`
* kjelderg should perl -e instead of cut...
<Jucato> ubuntu_: no problem :)
<kjelderg> and for safety...xargs :)
<LjL> kjelderg: hmm, that sounds a bit too efficient. you should probably run find on the *root* filesystem, not on ".", and then check for the line of the output that matches the output from "pwd"
<MadRabbit320> CPsorry for the timewarp, usually an hour for eye meds, 2x/day
<kjelderg> LjL: ooh, that's atrocious :)
<kjelderg> (sp?)
<kjelderg> LjL: we could justify it by calling it a sanity check?
<kjelderg> (and then alias it to cd...)
<kjelderg> vise-versy maybe
<MadRabbit320> cpk2 sorry for the timewarp, usually an hour for eye meds, 3x/day  famn dingers hit 2 first time...still fuzzy
<cpk2> not a problem
<bLaZeD> bah when i run startx and then when it all loads...i run beryl-manager and it stops x
<bLaZeD> says cant fine wacom...orsomthng
<dragonflyseven> Is there anything useful to be found from pinging an IP besides listening to the cool ping and making it look like I am computer intelligent?
<kjelderg> neg
<lijiong>   
<Jucato> oh krap...still can't read CJK :P
<cpk2> bLaZeD: you can probably comment out all the wacom entries in your xorg
<cpk2> dragonflyseven: you know what you are pinging is up?
<dragonflyseven> So far, all I have pinged is 127.0.0.1 and my router. :(
<cpk2> and you know they are up!
<Jucato> O_o
<Jucato> you just pinged yourself...
<bLaZeD> huh k cpk2 im gonna try that brb
<cpk2> you just use ping to test reachability
<dragonflyseven> Yeah. Its getting old. :)
<dragonflyseven> Yeah, but it sounds cool, and makes it... cool.
* cpk2 hopes he backs up xorg.conf
<cpk2> ping sounds cool?
<dragonflyseven> OK, then what should I do to improve my console skills?
<cpk2> i guess if you try to dos yourself the router makes noise
<dragonflyseven> No, if you do ping -a
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: read up on CLI commands...
<dragonflyseven> it makes a tone every time it does it.
<cpk2> dragonflyseven: if a gui can use console instead use it via console
<dragonflyseven> CLI commands... *googling*
<Jucato> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<cpk2> umm learn bash?
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: ^^^^
<cpk2> is bash a good place to start?
<dragonflyseven> Oh, right. I didn't know the acronym.
<Jucato> CLI = Command Line Interface :)
<dragonflyseven> Yes, I have basic CLI commands down. I just wanted to do something practical with them. And since pinging my router isn't that useful, I was wondering what is.
<cpk2> you could try learning BASH i suppose?
<cpk2> you can do some fun things with that i guess
<Jucato> though "fun" doesn't always mean "practical" :P
<morphish> dragonflyseven: find all files on your hard drive that contain the word 'token'
<dragonflyseven> Ok... such as what? Tell me something fin and I will try to do it.
<cpk2> dragonflyseven: do you know what BASH is?
<dragonflyseven> The language that the CLI uses? ie: making a bash script? I made something that calls me an idiot when I say "doh"
* cpk2 waits while dragonflyseven googles/wiki's bash
<tony_> Doesanyone know how to edit the lilo.conf file?
<cpk2> shell scripting
<ubuntu> when i installed kubuntu from the live CD, it installed stuff on the MBR of /dev/hdc0 without asking me. i want the bootloader on /dev/sda0, how do i do that?
<Jucato> Bash for Beginners: http://tille.xalasys.com/training/bash/
<lijiong> are there have some chinese pople
<Jucato> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<lijiong> 3Q
<dragonflyseven> Right... Bash for Beginners. OK, I will look at that.
<cpk2> is there a reason why you want to acclimate to the cli?
<ubuntu> when i installed kubuntu from the live CD, it installed stuff on the MBR of /dev/hdc0 without asking me. i want the bootloader on /dev/sda0, how do i do that?
<virtex> hey, what program do i use to create partitions ?
<kjelderg> fdisk
<Jucato> virtex: QtParted or Gparted
<dragonflyseven> Hmmm... Everything that looks interesting I have already done on my calculator. How about some command that teaches me Kung Fu?
<kjelderg> dragonflyseven: I think rsync has that feature
<kjelderg> and maybe tar would
<Jucato> ???
<kjelderg> sed?
<dragonflyseven> :) Actually, a matrix-character thing in the shell would be cool.
<dragonflyseven> I wonder if such a thing exists...
<kjelderg> cat /dev/urandom?
<kjelderg> probably that piped through perl or sed or printf would do the job
<SbCl3> why is reiserfs not an option when partitioning in this new graphical environment??
<seishinbyou> It's an option on the GParted LiveCD
<SbCl3> that's for Ubuntu, not Kubuntu, i think
<SbCl3> or can you get it to do that on the Kubuntu live CD?
<Jucato> SbCl3: it's not an option in any of the Desktop CD installers yet...
<Hawkwind> SbCl3: If you're using the Alternate CD then ReiserFS is an option
<Hawkwind> I use ReisferFS exclusively
<Jucato> but the standalone GParted or QtParted would probably have those options
<Jucato> poor reiser...
* Hawkwind Takes another drink
<seishinbyou> SbCl3: I just fired up Gparted in Kubuntu, ReiserFS support is there
<Jucato> seishinbyou: but not in the Live CD's :)
<cpk2> i wonder what is going to happen to reiserfs no
<Jucato> seishinbyou: ohayou :)
<cpk2> now*
<seishinbyou> reiserfs was killed /jk
<Jucato> cpk2: hopefully, it will still continue, according to a Linux.com article
<seishinbyou>  btw, Jucato
<Jucato> seishinbyou: still can't read CJK here lol
<seishinbyou> So, pretty boxes?
<Jucato> yeah
<kjelderg> seishinbyou:  
<kjelderg> genki?
<Jucato> ooh boxex!!
* Jucato feels the urge to stir up and drink some Iced Tea...
<seishinbyou> 
<seishinbyou> and a partridge in a pear tree
<kjelderg> zannen desu ne
<seishinbyou> Eh, it's life in the big office/city/Tokyo
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> Tokyo...city... lol
<kjelderg> seishinbyou: was glad to be in a smaller city than toukyou
<kjelderg> that place was insane
<kjelderg> though akiba surely is good prices
<seishinbyou> Well, I live in Nagano for 3 years, was transferred to Yokohama for 3
<kjelderg> ooh, 6 years *drool*
<seishinbyou> Now I end up living in (da)Saitama and working in Kiba (Eastern part of Tokyo)
<kjelderg> I only had one year at utunomiya daigaku
<seishinbyou> Actually, I have been here almost 9 now
<kjelderg> likin' it, I take it?
<seishinbyou> Yes, though family keeps me anchored here, too
* cpk2 might get a visa to teach in japan after he graduates college
* Jucato wants to go to Japan!!!!!
<Jucato> my dream vacation...
<Jucato> so near, yet so far... :(
<__mikem> I also would love to go to japan some day?
<seishinbyou> If you can program, get your way around Linux, etc., we are hiring...
<seishinbyou> www.invio.co.jp
<kjelderg> ooh ...
<Jucato> ooh
<kjelderg> how's the pay?
<seishinbyou> We are severely understaffed
<virtex> i wanna learn to read it at least
<cpk2> seishinbyou: have you heard of JET?
<seishinbyou> Pay is very good
<virtex> japanese that is
<Jucato> now to study programming, and hope the offer's still good in a few years. :P
<seishinbyou> Yes, I did the whole JET thing for 1 year...
<cpk2> thats what I am going to try to do when i graduate ^^
<kjelderg> seishinbyou: I'm at IBM right now doing Linux Technology Centre specialising in High Performance Computers ... any openings in that sort of area?
<seishinbyou> The pay is great on JET, you don't do much of anything...it is like a dream world for a whiel
<dragonflyseven> OK, since you are all of topic, and I don't want to rtfm, how do you make something echo till you hit ctrl + z (or whatever)?
<bbt> could someone help me out with samba. i just cannot seem to get it to work on kubuntu.
<Jucato> hehe ok really getting off-topic :)
<cpk2> rofl
<seishinbyou> kjelderg: We do a lot of PHP and Ruby on Rails works. with some .NET on the side for one of the bigger projects
<seishinbyou> System Administration is a definite plus as we do maintenance and setup/installation as well
<Jucato> (could someone try to help bbt?)
<virtex> i know php... can't read any japanese tho :p
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: you might want to check out the #bash channel
<dragonflyseven> You and your "don't ask stupid questions to the wrong people." Fine, I will. :)
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: heh. I'm just saying that you might get better answers there
<Jucato> :)
<dragonflyseven> Ok, I will try it out.
<Jucato> (and they're too busy in offtopic chat anyway...)
<dragonflyseven> OK, #bash is idling.
<Jucato> aw. :(
<cpk2> actually kubuntu-offtopic is dead as usual =P
<dragonflyseven> Oh, one person!
<dragonflyseven> Who says "hello."
<dragonflyseven> #kubuntu is off topic. :) Thats ok.
<Jucato> cpk2: yeah kinda strange and annoying at the same time... lots of offtopic conversation here, but the offtopic channel is basically dead...
<dragonflyseven> I will join offtopic if someone else does.
<cpk2> dragonflyseven: with those kind of channels you just need lots of patience and someone will get around to reading your question =)
<dragonflyseven> cpk2: But patience is boring! I will just get someone I know to teach me.
<Jucato> hm.. such is not the way of Linux :)
<systest> Anyone have any pointers to getting lircd running?  I can access the device, but the daemon isn't responding as expected.
<cpk2> ok i have a very naughty app somewhere
<seishinbyou> You know it is going to be a long day when you start reviewing coworkers' source code for some strange "bug" and find "exec("rm -rf / " . $pathname");
<cpk2> ahaha
<Jucato> whoa
<cpk2> oh boy
<cpk2> watch it was /home/seishinbyou
<cpk2> =P
<seishinbyou> He made a temporary directory/file structure for some routine
<seishinbyou> and that was how he "cleaned" it
<seishinbyou> Thank God (tm) I didn't run it first
* seishinbyou goes to question said coder
<varicello> 
<varicello> when they go to liberate the 6.10
<varicello> ?
<Jucato> liberate?
<dragonflyseven> The 29th?
<dragonflyseven> 26th*
<Jucato> 26th
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Jucato> aaah "release"...
<MadRabbit320> the geico lizard
<varicello> Jucade :)
<campbch> nice
<campbch> anyone know why my tray icons keep lining up like --- when they have room and i would like them to line up like ::: ?
<Jucato> campbch: set Kicker to a Custome size of 48
<campbch> switching to larger size and back fixes it...
<campbch> alright, ill see if it sticks :D
* Jucato couldn't help but smile at the creative use of dashes and colons...
<pam__> hello
<dragonflyseven> pam: hello
<campbch> bye pam!
<campbch> :(
<cpk2> lol
<Jucato> lol
<dek> adjusting brightness/constrast in Kaffeine doesn't work. Any idea how to fix it?
<seishinbyou> "Can I borrow that thing that burns DVDs?" "A DVD Burner?" "Yeah" <- Yep, it is going to be a loooooooong day
<Fenix-Dark> hi
<cpk2> well my day here is over =D
<cpk2> it s7 pm!
<Jucato> lol
<Fenix-Dark> how do i get gnome on kubuntu?
<dragonflyseven> seishinbyou: my day was already long. its 8:00!
<Jucato> ssshh!! don't tell him!!!
<dragonflyseven> pm!
<Jucato> kidding
<seishinbyou> It's only 11AM here... still a ways to go
<Jucato> Fenix-Dark: you just need to install "ubuntu-desktop"
<dragonflyseven> You nad your fancy time zones.
<dragonflyseven> and*
<Jucato> 10:10 AM here
<cpk2> but hey lunch is soon!
<Fenix-Dark> Jucato, ok
<Jucato> yeah... I'm getting a wee bit hungry
<cpk2> but you just had break jucato
<Jucato> no I didn't :)
<cpk2> well you should have =P
<Jucato> I know...
<Jucato> :(
<cpk2> quick run to the vending machine!
* seishinbyou moves the jelly like windows thank to Beryl to make the Vista users' heads explode
<Jucato> bwahahaha
<campbch> :o what was the command to refresh the k menu?
<Jucato> kbuildsycoca --incremental
<campbch> what exactly does that do? and isn't it supposed to refresh automatically?
<Jucato> campbch: it's supposed to. but I think in Dapper it's a bit fscked up...
<Jucato> maybe in Edgy it works better
<cpk2> you can right click the kmenu then go to menu editor and save it immeadiatly
<cpk2> that will refresh it too
<Jucato> probably :)
<Jucato> (although I have the command as a K Menu entry so it's quicker for me :P)
<seishinbyou> You could be like the Windowzzz users here and place an icon for every file on your computer on your desktop :O
<Jucato> heh. some Linux users seem to like that too
<seishinbyou> Or multiple desktops...
<Jucato> or some Linux users fill up the desktop with widgets
<seishinbyou> Oh, isn't that a messed up idea.  One desktop for the sole purpose of icons
<Jucato> heheh
<campbch> :p
<dragonflyseven> Icons are irritating. They make you use the mouse.
<Jucato> just look at your regular real life desktop and you'll stop wondering why Windows desktops are like that :P
<dragonflyseven> One summer I didn't have a mouse, so I am really used to using the keyboard.
<cpk2> hrmm I have 8 desktops and 1 icon, my mounted cd
<campbch> :p
<cpk2> sometimes I have a mounted usb drive icon too
<dylan_> has anyone ever encountered a problem where in windows the wireless conection signal is low but it works just fine and in linux it won't connect at all?
<MadRabbit320> ok, where do I go to change my cursor? and plz don't respond "bathroom"
<campbch> :p
<campbch> kde-look.org
<dylan_> i am in the same location..but if i move closer to the router it will connect....
<cpk2> you can change your cursor in the bathroom?
<Jucato> MadRabbit320: you can download cursor themes from kde-look.org. They can be changed in System Settings -> Mouse
<seishinbyou> so, move closer to the router?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: are you still trying to use those .cur files you have?
<dylan_> >seishinbyou< obviously thats what I did i just wanted to know if nayone else has had this problem it is a bit weird it works in one os and not in another....
<campbch> check router power settings? i know on mine at home you can set a power level 1-10 to boost signal... linux has been pickier on this network, i see as well. it fades in and out more often, but it still connects
<seishinbyou> My built-in wireless has worked the same in both Windows and Linux, so I can't relate to your problem, unfortunately :(
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: y, icotool did move it, but eye still  fuzzy gonna hafta shut myself down soon
<campbch> sw382704
<campbch> ...
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright if you did icotool -x some.cur then i think icon-slicer will make it into a mouse theme you can use
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok, neverending battle to see a stupid arrow...
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: so make sure that you move the .cur out of the directory with all the .png's that icotool extracted and then use icon-slicer...
<cpk2> i think it will be icon-slicer --image-dir=dirwherethepng'sare --output-dir=somewhereeasytofind
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: only extracted that one, not a set
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: icotools -x some.cur only extracted one .png?
<dylan__> so has anyone else experience my problem
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: icotool wouldn't extr the one I saved as a .png, but DID extr the one as a .cur
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: icotool only works on .cur and I was under the impression it would extract several .png
<maryen> lo'
<guest11101> do i keep connecting and disconnecting?
<[GuS] > Hey people
<[GuS] > what happen with keyboard conf? with latest upgrade of Edgy
<DaSkreech> [GuS] : What about the non people?
<[GuS] > well.. hey users! hey aliens! hey something!
<[GuS] > :P
<jon_> lol
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: finally figured I had to cd to the folder I put them (.png AND .cur) into, then run icotool.  ran it 1st on the png; couldn't...then ran same phrase on the cur; said it extracted it.
<[GuS] > the thing is... something happen with the keyboard layout
<jon_> whatss up all
<[GuS] > every keyboard layout dissapear from the menu
<maryen> why is ubuntu considered a newbie distro?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: ok, we only need to deal with the .cur when using icotool. icotool will then give us (hopefully several) png
<[GuS] > (inside systemsettings)
<maryen> seems pretty hardcore to me
<DaSkreech> maryen: It is?
<maryen> nahhh
<DaSkreech> maryen: I thought that was freespire or Xandors?
<[GuS] > lol
<[GuS] > what uggly lnx distros those...
<Jucato> maryen: it's newbie friendly, yet flexible enough to accomodate powerusers
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: np, Im making progress by leaps & bounds thanks to you (and several others)
<maryen> well slacky users call it a newbie distro
<[GuS] > repeat, somebody has Edgy here?
<maryen> yes
<dragonflyseven> I do.
<[GuS] > ok
<dragonflyseven> Have edgy, that is.
<maryen> [GuS] : I DO
<Jucato> lol compared to Slack, of course we are...
<maryen> caps
<[GuS] > do you have configured your own keyboard layout? or you use the default english?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: we are going to start clean with this. make a folder in your home directory called testcursor and copy the .cur into it
<maryen> default works fine now
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Slack Pffft that's for wimps
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: I was gettin' close to sticking this hd back into a windows box for mp3 storage
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Haiku now that's a distro :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: lol :)
<maryen> it recognizes my special buttons too
<Jucato> the BeOS fork?
<[GuS] > because now with latest upgrade of Edgy.... in the menu where you select the "flag" for the keyboard layout... has nothing in it... not flags...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yup :)
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I like the name, though I'm not sure about the OS :)
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: then cd into ~/testcursor and do icotool -x some.cur
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: ok, in the process...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Getting close to a release but you still have to code your own kernel to get it to boot. That's a real man's machine
<[GuS] > i wil take a screen
<Jucato> ouch
<maryen> [GuS] : try adding languages?
<[GuS] > thats the problem
<[GuS] > the flags dissapears...
<DaSkreech> Hope it get's support though Would be funny to have Vista's features matched by a OS 6 years old :-D
<maryen> i've still got em
<[GuS] > (i am not newbie... just in case guys... lets save time..)
<maryen> hmm strange
<[GuS] > i've upgrade in another Edgy installation
<[GuS] > and the same happens
<[GuS] > i have latest packages upgraded
<maryen> same gimme the screen
<[GuS] > i used to configure in Spanish and with Genius KB-21e keyboard there
<[GuS] > ok
* DaSkreech kicks back to read Commit Digest, Distrowatch and Foxtrot
<Jucato> go go go Commit Digest :P
<[GuS] > http://www.gdnet.com.ar/downloads/pub/kubuntu/Kubuntu-Edgy-RC.png
<[GuS] > tthere
<[GuS] > look
<[GuS] > i've deleted all the configs from KDE, and copied again kubuntu-defaults and is the same
<[GuS] > and this happen after latest upgrade of edgy...
<maryen> perhaps something wrong with the es packages?
<[GuS] > maybe... and for sure.
<maryen> because i don't have this problem, and im fully upgraded as well
<[GuS] > because now i cant type deadkeys either...
<[GuS] >  i will ask in #Ubuntu too maybe is a know bug.
<maryen> just did an apt-get update to be sure
<Jucato> [GuS] : or in #ubuntu+1
<[GuS] > ok
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: now have a png in that folder
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: just one?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: folder has the .cur I put there ANd a .png that was just created
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: try icotool -x some.cur -o ~/testcursor
* seishinbyou loves crontab more and more... to get around corporate micromanagement BS
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: btdt, no indication of anything done.  still ONE cur and ONE png in the folder
<cpk2> hrmm ok i was under the impression there would be several pngs extracted
<cpk2> time to use icon-slicer i guess
<[GuS] > well... no one knows what is going on....??
<skreech> Ok
<[GuS] > http://www.gdnet.com.ar/downloads/pub/kubuntu/Kubuntu-Edgy-RC.png
<skreech> So I started Kopete and now nothing works in X but the mouse
<skreech> ?
<skreech> Anyone seen that before?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: if only one item was there; "I;m" thinking only ONE would show up (w/a diff file extension)
<skreech> Man I so need to jump to Edgy
<skreech> can I Ping a program?
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: what does icotool -l some.cur say?
<skreech> X programs should have a ping :(
<MadRabbit320> cpk2 slicing/dicing happens tomorrow, i have to get up in 4 hours...
* skreech kicks stupid X design
<skreech> DaSkreech: Hello?
<skreech> Argh! That works :(
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright night, but would be nice to know if icotool -l some.cur only lists one thing
<skreech> Jucato: Have any extra paitence?
<seishinbyou> Jucato isn't a doctor.  He doesn't have patience.
<skreech> seishinbyou: Ehh What's Up Doc?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: results are as follows: --cursor --index=1 --width=32 --height=32 --bit-depth=4 --palette-size=16 --hotspot-x=0 --hotspot-y=0
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: ok i guess there is just one png in there after all
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: that what ya wanted to see?
<cpk2> yup
<bbt> ffs, i cannot ftp or smb to / from kubuntu / vmware winxp
<bbt> although i can do all that from vmware and another box
<fernando> hi! I want to install vnc4server? Should I uninstall krfb first?
<alxsandoval> hola
<alxsandoval> hoy por primera vez instale kubuntu!!!
<skreech> Is it just me or has KDe consistently openend more bugs than it has closed ?
<alxsandoval> alguien puede decir algo
<skreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* cpk2 is listening to "Jessie's Girl" by Rick Springfield [Amarok] 
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: I can understand having more if I started w/a set of cursors or icons, but I'm thinking "one" file yields "one" converted file
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: there could be several in a .ico but i guess not in a .cur maybe
<alxsandoval> linux esta padrisimo
<cpk2> este canal en ingles
<fernando> alx: por alli hay un kubuntu-es
<alxsandoval> What I can not speak in Espanish?
<skreech> alxsandoval: If you are please go to #kubuntu-es
<fernando> hay un canal para espaol, el problema es que tiene poca gente
<skreech> That would be very helpful. Muchas gracias :)
<alxsandoval> ok
<cpk2> alxsandoval: I suppose you can speak in spanish but it will be hard to get the answers to your questions using spanish in here seeing as how I doubt very many of us are fluent in spanish
<alxsandoval> bye
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: dunno, but my eye is telling my asp to get some rest...thanks again for helping!  not nearly as gunshy over a little penguin; penguins aren't just for breakfast anymore!
<cpk2> haha
<cpk2> MadRabbit320: alright i suppose you will be back tomorrow =P
<fernando> should I uninstall krfb completely in order to install vnc 4 for remote admin?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: sure will; be damned if a penguin's gonna beat me
<skreech> Ahhh Why can't I ping programs?
<MadRabbit320> cpk2: although for a while ha was stompin' real hard
<Kim^J> Baahh.... I forgot to sleep... :/
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> I'm trying to run hardware raid, but it is not building
<skreech> hi
<motorhead> damn..
<Jucato> skreech: sorry I was away :(
<Kim^J> He didn't have much to say... :(
<maryen> DaSkreech turned into normal skreech
<maryen> ?
<skreech> Jucato: Hiya
<skreech> maryen: Ja!
<seishinbyou> Hmm, how to get a Quickcam  working under ekiga...
* seishinbyou doesn't want to resort to booting to Windows if possible
<Jucato> what happened to you? DaSkreech got shrinked?
* Jucato burps...
<skreech> Jucato: good guess
<Jucato> I forgot to say "itadakimasu" a while ago :P
<skreech> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<skreech> Jucato: I started kopete and now only the mouse responds in X
<skreech> and it just occured to me you can't ping programs esp X programs which seems deficent
<morphish> what's the recommended method to build a kernel for kubuntu?
<Kim^J> morphish: The usual?
<Jucato> skreech: err... :(
<Kim^J> dl the kernel and make menuconfig
<skreech> yeah I know
<morphish> a way that makes having the same/most patches including the bootsplash and all easier
<skreech> It's taking up CPU time as well so ... not sure
<Jucato> the recommended method to build a kernel is not to build at all :)
<Jucato> j/k
<morphish> Jucato: now that sounds more like what i expected to hear!
<Kim^J> morphish: You are talking about recompiling the kernel right?
<Jucato> morphish: I was just kidding :P
<morphish> Kim^J: i most certainly do, but i am not talking about building a vanilla kernel
<Kim^J> morphish: make oldconfig
<Kim^J> then
<Kim^J> add what you need.
<Kim^J> I think it's oldconfig...
<Kim^J> not really shure...
<Kim^J> google it
<morphish> Kim^J: and where does the bootsplash is coming from?
<morphish> Kim^J: thanks, i know how to build a vanilla kernel, sorry i didn't specify i didn't ask about a vanilla kernel
<Kim^J> morphish: How long have you been using Linux?
<morphish> Kim^J: guessing? 6 years maybe, and i usually build vanilla kernels....that i don't need help with ;P
<morphish> Kim^J: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild is perhaps what i was after.
<purpleposeidon> what does it mean if you get a bouncey grey block instead of a bouncy icon?
<NightBird> purpleposeidon, that kubuntu had problems loading the icon for the program for some reason?
<cpk2> maybe that WAS the icon? =P
<Jucato> hehe...
<NightBird> maybe
<purpleposeidon> cpk2: no, for all of them.
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> ew
<NightBird> do the programs load fine?
<Jucato> ok that's not normal...
<purpleposeidon> yeah....
<Jucato> as in *all* programs?
<Jucato> could be a messed up icon theme...
<NightBird> maybe
<purpleposeidon> yes, /all/
* NightBird wonders if restarting the x server would help... or would that not restart kde as well?
<Jucato> NightBird: it will
<Jucato> restarting X wil shutdown everything that's dependent on X
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> purpleposeidon, have you tried that?(of course, killing all of those programs might make it not worth it...)
<purpleposeidon> no....... it's the program thing
<NightBird> ah restarting.... what Windows has trained me to do for a long time now... >>
<Jucato> well, restarting X and restarting Windows isn't really the same :)
<Jucato> restarting Windows = rebooting. restarting X = just X :)
<NightBird> Jucato, no, I mean going for the drastic measure to see if that works
<Jucato> NightBird: ehehe well sometimes, restarting X really is a solution :)
<NightBird> heh
<RatKing> What is the text command to delete something? I can't find it with google :(
<Jucato> rm <file>
<Jucato> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jucato> RatKing: might wanna check up on that page ^^^^^^
<RatKing> THanks mate
<PenguinistaKC> Does anyone have a tip for putting Konsole in the right-click context menu?
<Jucato> F8 or F4
<DaSkreech> PenguinistaKC: What?
<Jucato> PenguinistaKC: you can try pressing F8 or F4.
<PenguinistaKC> neither one seem to be working
<Jucato> oh in Konqueror. sorry
<PenguinistaKC> DaSkreech: konsole is buried under the system menu, but I use Konsole constantly.
<seishinbyou> damn, guess this webcam just isn't supported
<DaSkreech> PenguinistaKC: one word
<DaSkreech> yakuake
<PenguinistaKC> I would like to try to put it in my right-click context menu so I can get to it any time I want
<Jucato> PenguinistaKC: right-click where?
* seishinbyou has to go to Windows for this meeting, he guesses
<PenguinistaKC> On the desktop
<Jucato> seishinbyou: aw.. :(
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> PenguinistaKC: would it be much faster if you made a keyboard shortcut for Konsole instead?
<DaSkreech> seishinbyou: Yall come back you hear?
<Jucato> or use Yakuake as DaSkreech mentioned?
<DaSkreech> PenguinistaKC: One word :)
<DaSkreech> yakuake
<PenguinistaKC> What is yakuake
<Jucato> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<seishinbyou> Yep, I'll be back later
<seishinbyou> *grumble* stupid company I've never heard of producing a webcam I've never seen before *grumble*
<DaSkreech> PenguinistaKC: apt-get install yakuake
<Jucato> PenguinistaKC: it's a terminal emulator (something like Konsole) that drops down, ala Quake-style, when you press F12
<DaSkreech> sudo of course
<PenguinistaKC> That is cool. I'll check it out
<Jucato> DaSkreech: the only disadvantage I see with Yakuake is that it doesn't share the bash history with Konsole... good thing it shares aliases
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Meh after a while I forget konsole exists unless firefox is being stupid
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> yakuake existing on all desktops by far makes up for that
<Jucato> without Konsole, yakuake would be gimped :)
<flaccid> i'm going to run out of beer. not good.
<Jucato> flaccid: time to drink something healthier then :P
<Hawkwind> Bacardi 151 Rum!!!!!!!!
* kubuntu sends Jucato to #kde to argue that out w/ Sho_
* Hawkwind Decides to go to bed
<Jucato> kubuntu: I'm only saying that because Yakuake uses a lot of Konsole's settings/features
<flaccid> sure Hawkwind send it to me
<Jucato> night Hawkwind :)
<flaccid> hey Hawkwind realise i was right bout mp3/k3b?
<DaSkreech> Night Hawkwind
<kubuntu> Jucato: i'm only saying that because i wanted to say something
<virtex> how do i manually mount a drive as root but give other users access ?
<kubuntu> Hawkwind: 'night :)
<Jucato> kubuntu: ok. if you say so :)
<virtex> what options do i need to use
<virtex> anyone ?
<morghanphoenix> how do you check your kernel version
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: uname -r
<DaSkreech> virtex: users
<DaSkreech> and try man mount :)
<virtex> i'm in man mount and i've used the users command in the fstab i just wanted to mount it and copy some stuff off it and then i'm taking it out so i didn't wanna add it to the fstab
<morghanphoenix> Thanks, this display is killing my eyes, trying to enable nvidia support to replace the old ati card I just pulled, the flickering is killing my eyes.
<DaSkreech> How do I select the address bar in konqueror without destroying the URL?
<morghanphoenix> Cross your fingers for me, restarting x
<Jucato> DaSkreech: F6 or Ctrl+L?
<DaSkreech> Ah F6
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+l destroys the URL
<Jucato> it does?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Jucato> never destroyed it for me. all it does is highlight the URL
<Jucato> which F6 does too
<morghanphoenix>  I can see again
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> you're no longer X-blind
<morghanphoenix> Wow, running a nvidia card when you're set up for an ati one is nasty
<morghanphoenix> I just multiplied my vram by about 100 times though
<morghanphoenix> so it's all good in the end
<morghanphoenix> I can barely see all the little words
<morghanphoenix> eek, that's why, 2048x1536!
<morghanphoenix> How do I check direct rendering, make sure it's on?
<Jucato> glxgears ?
<bbt> glxinfo|grep direct
<Jucato> oh there :)
<morghanphoenix> YES!
<morghanphoenix> Finally
<morghanphoenix> I pays to use a video card made in this millinium
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: No YOU pay to use a Video card made in this millenium
<morghanphoenix> true, but only $40, so I think it was well worth it.
<morghanphoenix> nvidia geforce mx4000
* DaSkreech goes into spasms
<DaSkreech> They gypped ya :)
<Jucato> heh that's my card, too :P
<DaSkreech> Gyyyyyp
<morghanphoenix> Only place that'd let me take it back if it didn't work
<Jucato> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 128MB RAM :P
<morghanphoenix> paid for the insurance, I guess.
<Jucato> it's the best among the cheapest at the time I bought it (a year ago)
<Galathalion> if u accept a picture in kopete, where is it saved?
<Galathalion> :>
<morghanphoenix> Check your kopete settings
<morghanphoenix> it's got a section for downloads, the path is there
<Galathalion> cant find anything
<jon_> i know this may not be the right place to ask but none of the other ubuntu channels seem to hear me
<Jucato> Galathalion: try in ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete ?
<jon_> i changed an option in my gtk themes and now gnome is trashed
<jon_> is there a way to revert to default
<morghanphoenix> how do you add xscreensavers to your screen saver options?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: the ones installed with the xscreensavers package?
<Jucato> it has its own configuration dialog. won't see in KDE's screensaver settings
<morghanphoenix> Yes, just added the package, but no new screensavers
<DaSkreech> jon_: Which option?
<jon_> i was looking at icon packages
<Jucato> like I said, it does its own thing. KDE won't control it. I forgot which command launches the xscreensaver settings though
<jon_> and i clicked one and it killed everything
<jon_> specifically the error i get if i try to run gnome-theme-manager is "(gnome-theme-manager:21770): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for kubuntu has no directories"
<DaSkreech> ?
<jon_> i clicked the kubuntu icon set
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> can you run gnome-theme-manager from the command line?
<DaSkreech> and point it at something correct?
<jon_> thats the error i get when i run it and it quits
<DaSkreech> jon_: And you tried pointing it to a correct icon set?
<jon_> i was just looking around, i have no idea if the kubuntu icon set was correct, but now i have no way of changing it back that i know of
<jon_> is there a .conf file i can revert
* virtex sighs
<virtex> i got all the drives mounted but can't write to the new linux partitions i made..... added defaults and users to the fstab for options do i need to add other things ???
<jon_> DaSkreech: is there a settings file that contains the theme info i can just remove/revert
<DaSkreech> jon_: I would highly suspect so. Looked in ~/.gnome ?
<jon_> nothing there that looks relevant
<DaSkreech> Where else have you asked?
<jon_> i tried ubuntu and ubuntu+1 but no one responded
<DaSkreech> at all?
<jon_> at all
<DaSkreech> this is edgy?
<jon_> yeah
<jon_> but i wouldnt think it would be specific
<DaSkreech> Me either
<DaSkreech> the man file doesn't point you anywhere?
<Jucato> most of the active guys in #ubuntu are probably sleeping... (12mn in EST, 4am in UTC)
<jon_> nope
<DaSkreech> does lsof have anything useful?
<jon_> im not sure what that is
<lainproliant> hello :)
<lainproliant> What is the proper way to install kdevelop3?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kdevelop?
<sudharsh> lainproliant: apt-get install kdevelop?
<lainproliant> it works and all (after i fix its quirks with automake), but what do i need in order to compile KDE apps and Qt and such?
<lainproliant> yeah i know
<lainproliant> sudo aptitude install kdevelop3
<lainproliant> what i mean is what is the proper way to install support for compiling KDE apps?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get build-dep kde I think
<lainproliant> i can compile the simplest of console apps but i get lots of undeclared stuff when i go and try to compile the KDE Application Hello World, and i know that this must be because of missing dev libraries
<lainproliant> build-dep-kde?
<lainproliant> oh
<DaSkreech> Assuming that you have your source repos
<lainproliant> i do
<lainproliant> cool ^_^
<lainproliant> hopefully this works
<lainproliant> i can't wait to get to GUI development :P
<dhq> how to to install bluetooth
<dhq> i use kde
<lainproliant> i am somewhat new with Linux but I adapt very well to GUI toolkits
<dhq> fdoving: you there
<lainproliant> ^_^
<lainproliant> i <3 kde
<morghanphoenix> Thanks for reminding me I needed build-essential on my fresh install, always seem to forget that.
<lainproliant> lol yeah its kinda creepy to not be able to compile stuff immediately :P it catches you off guard lol
<morghanphoenix> Only distro I've used that doesn't have it to begin with.
<lainproliant> hmm >_>
<morghanphoenix> Argh, openssh-server too, all these little things I keep forgetting I need.
<lainproliant> stlll getting funny compile time errors
<lainproliant> *** Creating Makefile templates
<lainproliant> aclocal.m4:5298: invalid unused variable name: `SSL_LDFLAGS'
<lainproliant> and so on
<DaSkreech> jon_: #fedora ? :-)
<lainproliant> i have a feeling that something is up with my build enviornment
<Galathalion> how do i unrar a .rar?
<DaSkreech> Galathalion: you install unrar
<sudharsh> Galathalion: you gotta install rar
<Galathalion> wich one?
<jon_> DaSkreech: i'll try there
<DaSkreech> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lainproliant> meh something has to be wacky
<lainproliant> tutorials show very little to no setup needed after installing KDevelop before compiling programs
<lainproliant> and i'm having all kinds of quirky errors lol
<Galathalion> when i try t unrar a file it says it failed
<Galathalion> :<
<morghanphoenix> You have permission for the path?
<Galathalion> meaning im root?
<lainproliant> yeah Galathalion try sudo in front of your command
<lainproliant> and then enter your root password when prompted
<Galathalion> ok i got it thnx
<jon_> (gtk-theme-switch2:22460): Gtk-WARNING **: Theme file for tango has no directories
<jon_> oops, wrong channel
<lainproliant> Grr :(
<lainproliant> KDevelop is making me mad :P
<lainproliant> it looks like lots of fun but i can't get projects to compile
<lainproliant> aclocal.m4:1850: invalid unused variable name: `KDE_LDFLAGS'
<lainproliant> and many others lol
<xsacha> :(
<lainproliant> this happens during the step "Creating Makefile templates"
<lainproliant> it is something really simple
<lainproliant> it looks like a bunch of undeclared variables
<lainproliant> meaning that some package must be missing
<marc_> What do I need to do to make konqueror allow me to see "/" as a normal user?
<lainproliant> but i don't know what it is that is missing lol
<xsacha> i've never compiled anything on linux yet, only windows -- do a lot of c++ work on there
<lainproliant> kdesu konqueror /
<lainproliant> same here
<xsacha> he means as a normal user :P
<lainproliant> oh
<lainproliant> hehe
<lainproliant> oopses
<xsacha> well /bin and /etc still work as normal user but you cant see them, so there must be an option
<xsacha> someone said ctrl+F6 once or something, im gonna test it out
<morghanphoenix> I don't like this chess engine, I have it set on retarded and it's still stomping me.
<lainproliant> well, i'm going to see how much luck i have with Anjuta
<marc_> Its very annoying and the ctrl+f6does not work
<morghanphoenix> I know I'm not that good, but I'm definatly not that bad either.
<lainproliant> if i get the same kinds of problems then there is something terribly wrong with my build enviornment and i need to repair it
<xsacha> ok marc_ run it as sudo but then right click -> properties and make your user be able to view contents
<xsacha> in Permissions
<lainproliant> ah cool
<lainproliant> that would work
<lainproliant> hello morphish
<lainproliant> how are you today?
<morphish> lainproliant: uh, ok? you?
<lainproliant> doing good ^_^
<lainproliant> trying to figure out why KDevelop is barfing at me
* morphish didn't see that one coming
<lainproliant> lol sorries :(
<lainproliant> lol
<morphish> lainproliant: np, no need to :(
<lainproliant> okies
<xsacha> hehe messing around with beryl :D 300 dps on this sucky video card
<xsacha> fps*
<lainproliant> lol
<lainproliant> wow
<lainproliant> My friend has Beryl on his PPC Mac and it works pretty well
<lainproliant> he runs Gentoo
<morghanphoenix> Wow, 3d acceleration makes a LOT of difference, drops my cpu usage a great deal too.
<xsacha> radeon 9600... 300 fps... i get 40 fps on vista aero :(
<lainproliant> yeah
<xsacha> i never go above 10% cpu usage either
<lainproliant> aww
<xsacha> i dont know about those effects like "burn" though, havent tested those out yet
<morghanphoenix> I was using an ati rage 128 pro untill an hour ago
<xsacha> hah
<morghanphoenix> made in '98
<xsacha> yeah
<SHRIKEE> how to check if 3d acceleration is on?
<morghanphoenix> top of the line then
<SHRIKEE> and if its not, how to do it
<xsacha> SHRIKEE:  glxinfo | grep direct
<SHRIKEE> thanks
<xsacha> if you're in Xgl, it will say no but it is really yes
<xsacha> Xgl means you do have 3d acceleration :)
<SHRIKEE> that tells me "direct rendering: yes"
<xsacha> good you have 3d accel
<morghanphoenix> I can actually see the purtee pikturz when the screensavers kick in, I had to use blank screen before.
<SHRIKEE> thanks :)
<morghanphoenix> Next test, can I play bobsled with a penguin?
<lainproliant> hmm Anjuta fails
<lainproliant> but i think i know at least half of what is missing in its case
<SHRIKEE> can anyone tell me how to determine my chipset, to see if its supported in lm-sensors?
<xsacha> lspci -nv
<morghanphoenix> Where do the KDM setting hide? It was in system settings before, am I possibly missing a package? Trying to spice up my log in screen just a bit.
<fignew> SHRIKEE: what information do you want from lm-sensors?
<fignew> just temp?
<xsacha> morg, advanced -> session manager?
<fignew> or also fanspeed?
<SHRIKEE> well, when i install lm-sensors it doesnt detect anything
<xsacha> i think he means his videocard
<SHRIKEE> im on a centrino laptop and i need to control my fan indeed
<morghanphoenix> where is session manager?
<xsacha> in advanced
<fignew> SHRIKEE: I don't think lm-sensors will let you change fanspeed
<fignew> but
<fignew> 1 sec
<SHRIKEE> hmm, how can i do it then?
<morghanphoenix> Nothing says advanced, do I need to use kcontrol?
<SHRIKEE> morgan open k-menu and click system settings
<SHRIKEE> theres a advanced section there i believe
<fignew> SHRIKEE: run acpi -V
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: KDE 3.5.5 System Settings->Advanced ?
<morghanphoenix> Nope
<xsacha> it will be up the top
<morghanphoenix> Nothing up top.
<SHRIKEE> acpi -v, hold on
<DaSkreech> Good night all
<fignew> capital V
<xsacha> it has General and Advanced up the top
<SHRIKEE>      Battery 1: charged, 100%
<SHRIKEE> No support for device type: thermal
<SHRIKEE>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<xsacha> underneath File | View | Settings
<fignew> wow
<morghanphoenix> No menus
<fignew> what type of laptop is it?
<SHRIKEE> acer travelmate 4152lmi
<SHRIKEE> 1.7ghz centrino intel chipset
<SHRIKEE> intel915gm
<xsacha> it's not a menu morghanphoenix, it's a button called Advanced below the help.. ?
<xsacha> whatversion of KDE?
<morghanphoenix> Should be 3.5, but this is a fresh install, maybe it's not.
<fignew> SHRIKEE: 1 sec
<SHRIKEE> ive been looking on the forums, and on google. everything suggests lm-sensors. so i figured that was the way to go :(
<xsacha> 3.5.  5? 3.5.4? 3.5.3?
<morghanphoenix> how do I check?
<fignew> lm-sensor is a pain ;)
<xsacha> using dapper or edgy morghanphoenix?
<morghanphoenix> dapper
<xsacha> oh ok so it's older KDE..
<SHRIKEE> hah
<morghanphoenix> I had 3.5.5 before reinstalling, not sure what I've got now.
<xsacha> hm, what exactly do you want to change? you can add sessions by sticking them in Xsessions
<morghanphoenix> Eye candy, themes from kde-look.
<morghanphoenix> I have all the session in there.
<morghanphoenix> It's just KDE and fluxbox
<xsacha> you stuck the .desktop in Xsessions and chose it on login?
<morghanphoenix> eh?
<xsacha> ..
<fignew> SHRIKEE: I'm stumped...
<fignew> sorry
<xsacha> try going into the settings -> appearance and then Splash then
<fignew> but fanspeed control is minor
<SHRIKEE> :(
<SHRIKEE> stumped how?
<fignew> just let the laptop control itself
<fignew> SHRIKEE: hardly anyone has your laptop
<SHRIKEE> well the laptop is not controlling it as far as i can tell
<fignew> does it get really hot?
<SHRIKEE> i used to have a program fro macer to do it from windows
<SHRIKEE> no not hot
<fignew> so it's all good ;)
<SHRIKEE> sure, for now
<fignew> if you want to test it
<xsacha> run that program in wine :D
<SHRIKEE> but when theres no activity the fan used to turn off, it was real silent
<fignew> to see if the fans turn on/if it gets hot.... check out CPUburn!
<xsacha> doubt it could access fan though :(
<SHRIKEE> im trying to get that behaviour
<SHRIKEE> ah
<fignew> SHRIKEE: so it's running 24/7?
<fignew> the fan
<SHRIKEE> at like 50% speed constantly yes
<fignew> that would drive me crazy :(
<SHRIKEE> yah
<SHRIKEE> thats why im looking to get it fixed
<SHRIKEE> ;)
<fignew> :/
<SHRIKEE> whats the usual approach for such?
<xsacha> i use headphones and listen to music
<fignew> 1 sec
<SHRIKEE> because im not really sure what software i have to look for under linux to control it
<fignew> gonna check one more thing
<SHRIKEE> k, thanks!
<xsacha> but then again my laptop controls itself and it's only buzzing if it's getting hot :P
<SHRIKEE> what laptop you have?
<SHRIKEE> *kinda
<xsacha> HP one.. amd3500+
<SHRIKEE> ah
<xsacha> the processor scales to how much it is being used, same with fan
<xsacha> that's an option in kernel by the way
<xsacha> but my hardware does it
<fignew> my laptop runs silenter in Linux than in windows :)
<SHRIKEE> haha
<xsacha> fignew: scaling processor?
<fignew> because the CPU speed is constantly being brought down
<SHRIKEE> mine eats more power and is noisyier
<fignew> yep
<xsacha> yeah you put scaling processor in kernel fignew?
<fignew> nope
<fignew> Kubuntu automatic
<xsacha> because windows wont do that for you, gotta rely on hardware
<SHRIKEE> the cpu throttling is handled fine i think
<xsacha> fignew: that means it is in kernel :P
<fignew> ...
<fignew> _I_ didn't configure it
<xsacha> yeah
<xsacha> generic one comes with everything
<SHRIKEE> :(
<SHRIKEE> oh btw, now were talking powerstuff, what exactly do the powerschemes do
<SHRIKEE> what are the differences
<SHRIKEE> i couldnt find any docs on it :(
<xsacha> i think they say what they do... just wait
<fignew> powersave = always lowest speed
<xsacha> i am not on my laptop :( do you know name of program?
<SHRIKEE> yea its a  bit self explanatory, but im wondering what else they do
<SHRIKEE> powersave.. for example. what does it do to save power
<xsacha> i mean they actually have big detailed descriptions of what they do
<SHRIKEE> ah, where?
<xsacha> what is name of program?
<SHRIKEE> powernowd i guess
<fignew> SHRIKEE: it chages the CPU speed
<SHRIKEE> just that?
<xsacha> man powernowd
<SHRIKEE> but i can manyually set the cpu speed aswell, with throttling
<xsacha> Mode 1, AGGRESSIVE, changes frequency by a sawtooth function. Immediately jumps to the highest frequency whenever  CPU  usage  goes  over 80%,  and decreases by "step" Hz as usage drops below 20%.  This is the default behavior
<fignew> I've also enabled laptop mode
<SHRIKEE> i have no aggresice mode :o
<fignew> where it stops the harddrive
<fignew> xsacha: those are internal options
<xsacha> doesnt mean you cant use them
<fignew> userspace: gives you CPU speed when you need it
<xsacha> override them :)
<xsacha> Mode 2, PASSIVE, is the inverse of  AGGRESSIVE.   Immediately  jump  to lowest  frequency when usage drops below 20%.  Raise by "step" Hz if it goes above 80%.
<fignew> he wants to know the options that are under the power menu...
<SHRIKEE> i actually made a post on my site about it, hold on
<xsacha> the programs GUI has a help and tells you what they do
<xsacha> but i believe that it uses those
<SHRIKEE> http://www.sothq.net/2006/10/23/sendmailand-other-stuff/
<dom> hi folks.  kde apps generally auto-highlight spelling mistakes, but they use US english.  how to I get them to use british english?  i've tried changing stuff in the kontrol centre/system settings to no avail
<fignew> lol!
<xsacha> you're using en-us or en-gb?
<fignew> colour
<fignew> ^ spelled right?
<SHRIKEE> color
<fignew> I know that ;)
<morghanphoenix> How do I upgrade KDE?
<fignew> morghanphoenix: wait till thursday
<fignew> and upgrade kubuntu
<xsacha> yeah thursday edgy comes out :D wooho
<dom> xsacha,  en-us/en-gb where?
<SHRIKEE> but, if acpi tells me there is no suport for thermal stuff i cant monitor temp and control the fans?
<SHRIKEE> :(
<xsacha> when you selected language
<dom> i just have US english
<dom> mm
<fignew> start --> System --> Language Support
<xsacha> well that's why :)
<xtian> hay un canal de kubuntu en espaol?
<dom> oh, duh
* dom is apparently retarded
<morghanphoenix> Wow, games actually play
<xsacha> yes, any language xtian :)
<morghanphoenix> I waas stuck with nothing beyond the level of knights before.
<fignew> not sure if brit english is in there though
<xsacha> windows games in wine while running beryl? I KNOW! :D:D:D
<xsacha> you can just d/l brit english if need be
<morghanphoenix> And crafty was stomping me every time.
<SHRIKEE> apt-get install somepackageforaspellwithaUKdictionary
<xsacha> or just search for it
<dom> huh, it changed my paper format to A4 too
<dom> w007.  now if only we had A4 here in north america...
<SHRIKEE> dom, open adept and type aspell dictionary, it will come up with a load of dictionaries yo ucan use
<unix_infidel> we do.
<xsacha> in Default Language there will be English (Australia) -- this comes with kubuntu default, no need to d/l languages
<fignew> argh dom = canadian ;)
<xsacha> just click and scroll up
<xsacha> English (Canada) is also there
<dom> Yep.  Ruled by the Queen, screwed by the Bush.
<dom> Hmm, now konqueror seems to think both color and colour are correct.
<fignew> well
<fignew> they both are!
<dom> Are they?  God, what is this, Vietnam?  There's supposed to be rules here!
<xsacha> well dom it'd be very annoying if it said color wasnt correct, as i am betting most of the time it will be used
<xsacha> even though you don't use it
<fignew> so true
<dom> I don't really care about most of the time.  I'm trying to write-up a bunch of documentation online.  I want it to just be correct.
<xsacha> and i think it is guessing you'll use it as well since you're near america?
<dom> Ah well, c'est la vie.
<xsacha> you can try UK instead ;)
<dom> That is UK.
<xsacha> wouldnt be surprised if it started seeing french words when you choose canada
<fignew> it sorta makes me giggle
<fignew> all the firefox users are excited about getting spell checking
<xsacha> websites tend to do that a lot
<fignew> Konq has had it !
<xsacha> really? i've seen spell check for years.. about 7 years ago i saw it
<dom> fignew,  lol yeah and Konqueror's had it as long as I've used it.
<xsacha> i never need to use it though :)
<xsacha> gah where's the music?! i keep going into menu but forgetting to choose amarok
<SHRIKEE> grm
<pingveno> I'm having a bit of trouble w/ amarok. When I start it up, it automatically starts doing a scan for music. It eventually uses up all of the RAM and swap on the computer, crashing the computer.
<flaccid> pingveno: try #amarok
<pingveno> I can't figure out where the problem is coming from
<pingveno> k
<pingveno> I'm guessing it's an old but
<pingveno> bug*
<flaccid> are you using an old version?
<fignew> hmm
<arunkale> hey people
<arunkale> i'm downloading and installing firefox 2.0
<pingveno> Well, the newest version available for Dapper
<arunkale> anyone else tried it for linux?
<fignew> rm -rf .kde/share/apps/amarok/
<flaccid> pingveno: then why you guess its an old bug?
<fignew> arunkale: edgy eft has FF2
<flaccid> fignew: why do you want to delete his amarok data?
<fignew> because it's crashing
<arunkale> fignew: by the time i upgrade to edgy, i'll be old
<arunkale> :p
<flaccid> fignew: did you ask if he wanted to keep his collection and ratings etc.?
<pingveno> I don't have any, so no problem :)
<fignew> flaccid: "When I start it up, it automatically starts doing a scan for music"
<fignew> AKA
<fignew> NO LIBRARY YET
<flaccid> yes
<dom> won't it scan automagically if it's configured to do so?
<flaccid> thats correct dom
<flaccid> you can never assume and just ask someone to delete their data
<fignew> it's not data
<fignew> it's metadata
<dom> but if pingveno doesn't have any usage stats yet, then blowing it away is a reasonable course of action
<flaccid> metadata is still data, so what?
<dom> metadata is data about data.  that's still data
<dom> ok, GOOD NIGHT!!!
<flaccid> exactly
<flaccid> assumptions are just not a good idea...
<fignew> even if he does have usage stats... it's not doing him much good
<flaccid> asking questions first is.
<arunkale> man, the upgrade from dapper to edgy is some 800 mb
<fignew> arunkale: 5 minute download ;)
<arunkale> fignew: for me it's a 5 day download heh
<arunkale> and i'm cursing my connection speed
<SHRIKEE> fignew: http://rffr.de/acpi does that make sense?
<fignew> that's all CPU frequency scaling
<fignew> you wanted fan speed control :/
<SHRIKEE> it also mentions the fan
<fignew> not seeing it :/
<SHRIKEE> Why the hell would anyone want to run their cpu at a lower speed than it is made for? Two reasons: 1. save energy, 2. prevent the noisy cpu fan from turning on during periods of higher load (provided speed is not that important)
<SHRIKEE> in teh intro
<fignew> lol, yes, but your fan seems to run at 50% no matter what the speed
<SHRIKEE> mmhm
<fignew> additionally
<fignew> all this functionality
<fignew> is enabled by default in (k)ubuntu
<fignew> actually
<SHRIKEE> ok :)
<fignew> maybe not by default
<SHRIKEE> well the cpu throttling is there, and works :)
<SHRIKEE> i enabled it
<SHRIKEE> by setting the powerschemes
<fignew> under control panel go to Laptops & Power
<fignew> actually
<fignew> I'm not seeing what I'm looking for
<SHRIKEE> http://www.sothq.net/2006/10/23/sendmailand-other-stuff/ <- theres some screens with my settings
<fignew> DOH!
<fignew> I'm on a desktop... that's why :P
<SHRIKEE> haha lol
<SHRIKEE> that would make a difference yes
<SHRIKEE> but you meant hte checkmark for cpu throttling i guess
<SHRIKEE> its on
<fignew> make sure everything is checked under ACPI Config
<fignew> also
<fignew> to set the speed
<fignew> right click on the battery applet in the system tray
<SHRIKEE> yea i saw that menu
<Windwalker78> Can can somebody help a newbie regarding printer install. Everything was fine with Gnome but now have problems with KDE
<momal> how can i give a user permission to access other users files? eg user1 to access any files created by user2... without chmoding all the files to 777
<SHRIKEE> sudo chmod 777
<SHRIKEE> :)
<SHRIKEE> or
<SHRIKEE> perhaps sudo chgrp
<Windwalker78> Anybody familiar with CUPS network print and Kubuntu?
<SHRIKEE> i installed a printer this midday
<SHRIKEE> via samba
<Windwalker78> with samba and win everything is ok. Having problems  with cups
<SHRIKEE> like...
<fignew> momal: you can add the users you want to give access to to your group
<Windwalker78> linux -> windows ok , but linux->linux problem
<SHRIKEE> ah
<SHRIKEE> uh i dunno :( my printer is on a windows computer
<Windwalker78> I am asked for a password at the end of the kde printers install via CUPS Remote server and I dont know which password to supply...I tried all passwords on both computers
<fignew> Windwalker78: what version of kubuntu?
<Windwalker78> Kubuntu 6.06 i printing on Ubuntu 6.06
<Windwalker78> is printing...
<Windwalker78> probably Ubuntu did not asked me for a sharing password???
<fignew> they worked on printer sharing alot in 6.10 :)
<Windwalker78> as I said KDE is asking for a password and I cannot supply it
<xsacha> KDE 3.5.5 messed up CUPS configuration file
<morghanphoenix> Is libg++2.8.1.3-glibc2.2 glibc2.2?
<Windwalker78> I tested edgy but had problems with freenx logging out
<morghanphoenix> closest package I can find
<xsacha> gah why does my flash plugin keep crashing?
<xsacha> any time something is flash on my page it makes error report because it crashes
<SHRIKEE> is fancontrol even acpi related?
<xsacha> i think so
<fignew> SHRIKEE: I believe the most ACPI would tell you is how fast the fan is going...
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: what architecture/distro
<xsacha> amd64/kubuntu edgy
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<fignew> SHRIKEE: Search the Linux kernel changelog for anything about your laptop
<Admiral_Chicago> probably because you're on amd64
<xsacha> i downloaded flash pplugin from adept
<momal> fignew: Well i tried adding my user (momal)  to the www-data group so I can access my web files without having to use www-data as the user but still wont let me edit/remove the files :S
<Admiral_Chicago> my probably keeps crashing because i'm on FK 2.0
<Admiral_Chicago> FX*
<xsacha> mm im on FX1.5..
<fignew> momal: your going after it wrong
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: you probably want flashplugin-nonfree
<Windwalker78> Can somebody tell me how to remove a printer which is giving a message client-error-not-found? Whatever I do the printer stays there and will not allow me to remove it..:(
<fignew> you should own the files
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc
<jason_> good morning
<xsacha> oh ok
<SHRIKEE> im looking on sites, for acpi stuff related to fans
<fignew> and www-user should be able to read them
<momal> then the www-data can't write to them
<fignew> is it CGI?
<xsacha> oh Admiral_Chicago : can you try this link: http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/ffoxdie.html ?
<momal> surely i can make 2 users beable to edit/read/remove the same files :S
<jason_> something messed up my system settings (me likely :P )... I get the following all the time:
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know the packages for glibc 2.2 and GTK+ 1.2?
<fignew> there are very few cases where www-user should be able to change files (it opens you up to security breaches)
<jason_> Sorry - KDE Panel  >>  Could not find mime type application/octet-stream  <OK>
<jason_> advice?
<Admiral_Chicago> sure, what am i looking for?
<momal> its all local on my pc and no one has access so no security problems
<xsacha> it's meant to crash firefox 2.. just wondering if it works?
<arunkale> umm i downloaded the firefox 2 tar.gz
<arunkale> how do i install
<Admiral_Chicago> ah flash to work...
<fignew> so files should be set as 660
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: just install from the command line
<momal> If i set all the files to my user/group then my apache server can't write to the files
<fignew> directories should be set as 775
<fignew> actually
<Admiral_Chicago> open up a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<xsacha> sudo apt-get install firefox
<fignew> files shold be 664
<fignew> if you want them world readable
<Sage> Uhm.
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: Will that install Firefox 2.0?
<xsacha> have to update first though if you havent updated in a while..
<Sage> Anyone willing to help me out with something
<xsacha> yes arunkale, FF2 was added to rep
<xsacha> just update first
<arunkale> update?
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: yes
<fignew> momal also you should do chown momal:www-group
<Admiral_Chicago> Sage: ask, can't garuntee an answer
<fignew> don't quote me on the www-group deal though, I dont know the group name
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: it works.
<arunkale> should i close my firefox windows that are currently open before i install firefox
<xsacha> works=crash or not crash?
<Admiral_Chicago> xsacha: detects FX
<macoxp> hey i wanna format my second drive how do i do this and what is the linux equlivelent of ntfs?
<Admiral_Chicago> no crash that i know oy
<xsacha> oh ok
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: should i close whatever firefox windows i have open, before i install firefox 2?
<Sage> I used a program called Partition Magic to partition my NTFS partition so I could install Kubuntu and dual boot windows with it. After I used the program and it rebooted my computer, every time that windows booted it gave me a blue screen. So now I am trying to get all the files I had on the windows partition over to this.
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: no
<Admiral_Chicago> it's in /lock
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: thanks :)
<Admiral_Chicago> but once you update restart FX to get on 2.0
<arunkale> will tell you how it goes
<xsacha> yeah Sage, those are very risky.. im very sure it warned you about that too :P
<Sage> It probably did
<Sage> I just didn't read it
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount > Sage
<macoxp> can anyone help my format my stupid second drive?
<Admiral_Chicago> macoxp: use QTparted
<xsacha> oh you were resizing while it was mounted?
<Sage> I've tried using mount
<macoxp> Admiral_Chicago: how?
<xsacha> i prefer fdisk, but that's just me :)
<Sage> Only showed like the contents of the windows folder
<Admiral_Chicago> Sage: hmm. did you try fsck
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: it says firefox is already the latest version, but it's not
<macoxp> Admiral_Chicago: just type that in command?
<xsacha> arunkale: update repositories
<Admiral_Chicago> no you need to install it then run it
* SHRIKEE wonders why all files in /proc are empty
<Sage> sudo mount /dev/hda1 ~
<Sage> [22:43]  <Sage> Ok did that
<Sage> Only tried doing that
<arunkale> xsacha: how do i do that? (sorry for the retarded questions)
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: from the terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<macoxp> Admiral_Chicago: can i get it from atept?
<arunkale> ok
<arunkale> that's all on the same line, right?
<xsacha> yes macoxp
<Admiral_Chicago> macoxp: yes
<xsacha> yeah arunkale
<Admiral_Chicago> no one then the other
<momal> How can i give my user access to files chowned to www-data.www-data ??... the files created from apache are going to be created by that user/group and I want to have access to them via my user
<Admiral_Chicago> can you do that?
<Admiral_Chicago> i didn't know that
<xsacha> you can replace && with a ; too
<arunkale> xsacha: it still says firefox is the latest version
<xsacha> you ran the update already?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh right linux is intelligent like that
<arunkale> yeah
<arunkale> i've already updated it, i think
<arunkale> this morning
<arunkale> everytime that little icon shows up, i update
<xsacha> well it's in my repository :S amd64 though could be different
<arunkale> so how do i install from the tar.gz
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale: extract it to your desktop
<arunkale> and then?
<_erwin> ey anybody here know's how to connect me to yahoo messenger?
<xsacha> well it's not recommended :P if you dont know how to it's best not to but you can just tar -xvf filename and then ./configure and then make and then make install
<macoxp> xsacha: what type of partition is best? gives me security and lagre file sizes?
<xsacha> macoxp: ext3 is recommended
<xsacha> i use reiserfs but people complain that they lose data with it sometimes :S never had that though
<morghanphoenix> ack
<Admiral_Chicago> type in a terminal cd Desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> actually wait
<xsacha> i hope firefox2 has no extra dependancies :P
<xsacha> configure will say anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> is there an install file?
<momal> _erwin: kopete in kde connects to the yim service i believe
<momal> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<arunkale> there's a run-mozilla.sh
<Sage> Will I have to format my drive after this occuance?
<arunkale> there's a firefox-bin
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm ihold on
<xsacha> Sage: you resized and then it starting BSODing (before you installed kubuntu)?
<Sage> I haven't installed kubuntu yet
<xsacha> ohh ok
<Sage> I'm working from off the CD
<Admiral_Chicago> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0rc3/source/
<xsacha> it might start working when you install a different boot loader
<Admiral_Chicago> use that one
<Admiral_Chicago> download the source and let's work ogg that
<Lynoure> Sage: no, probably just repair windows. Or at least it is worth the try.
<Sage> Hm.
<arunkale> Admiral_Chicago: that's 35 MB
<xsacha> it could just be the bootloader has differing information now, so try installing kubuntu and it'll install grub for you.. check if it works then
<arunkale> that's going to take me an hour
<arunkale> :p
<xsacha> arunkale: that's cause it's source ;)
<Lynoure> Sage: if you pop in the install CD for that it will have that option, if it does not work, take backups with a bootable disk and reinstall after that.
<arunkale> should i get the bz2.asc file
<Sage> I don't know if the drive is still intact
<xsacha> my bet is it is
<Lynoure> Sage: No way to know other than trying.
<Sage> Guess so.
<xsacha> even if some of the data is lost, you can still recover most of it
<Lynoure> Ideally one should  always take backups before messing with the partition table
<Sage> Curiosity killed the cat.
<Sage> I just don't want to lose my music.
<Lynoure> Sage: Remember that you are probably not a cat :)
<xsacha> yeah try and recover it
<Sage> The computer is.
<Lynoure> mine is an alien birdlike thing
<stoic>  ALL HAIL GOOGLE GOD OF THE BETA WIRED
<stoic> woops...
<xsacha> ?
<stoic> sorry wrong window, hi
<Lynoure> heh
<xsacha> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<xsacha> it still says 1.5 :O
<kraut> moin
<Search4Lancer> stupid question: how do I know what version of Kubuntu I have installed?
<stoic> it will tell you when you boot up
<Search4Lancer> ...other than that?
<flaccid> there is a command, but can't remember what it is
<stoic> yeah nor can i
<flaccid> there is a file as well
<macoxp> xsacha: it's useing 5 gig's of space and i just formated why does it say this?
<xsacha> are you on a live cd?
<xsacha> cant format this hard drive..
<morghanphoenix> I really hate the case sensitivity for paths
<xsacha> unless you are on a live cd
<flaccid> case sensitivity rox
<macoxp> xsacha: no i'm installed on maxtor trying to format WD
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> you removed all partitions?
<xsacha> then there'll be some button to write to partition table
<macoxp> xsacha: yeah then i added ext3 and it says 5 gigs usec
<xsacha> the ext3 partition you made is 5 gigs?
<morghanphoenix> I keep creating new paths because I got the case wrong.
<macoxp> xsacha: it's a 125 gig hd and it says 5 gigs used right off the bat of the format
<flaccid> morghanphoenix: you can blame windows for that
<macoxp> xsacha: see the problem?
<xsacha> you formatted it with no partition on it and it says used space is more than 0? :S
<morghanphoenix> I blame windows for enough allready
<macoxp> xsacha: no i deleted everythign then made a primary>ext3
<xsacha> the ext3 is 5 gigs?
<flaccid> macoxp: what does du -cah / return?
<flaccid> replace / with the root of the partition mount point
<macoxp> xsacha: the ext3 is 125g with 5 used filled with nothing
<stoic> are we that boring?
<xsacha> try: df -h        and check used %age
<macoxp> hold on just a sec i'm doing it again to see if it happens again
<xsacha> on hdb or whatever it is called
<macoxp> ok it's still useing 5 gigs what you want me to try?
<xsacha> try: df -h and check used %
<xsacha> on hdb1 or whatever it is called
<macoxp> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<macoxp> /dev/hda1              37G   19G   16G  55% /
<macoxp> varrun                760M  104K  760M   1% /var/run
<macoxp> varlock               760M  4.0K  760M   1% /var/lock
<macoxp> udev                  760M  136K  760M   1% /dev
<macoxp> devshm                760M     0  760M   0% /dev/shm
<macoxp> lrm                   760M   19M  742M   3% /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile
<macoxp> /dev/sda1             280G  186G   94G  67% /media/sda1
<xsacha> which one is it?
<xsacha> sda1? :S
<macoxp> xsacha: how do i only do it on hdb1?
<xsacha> df -h /dev/hdb1
<macoxp> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<macoxp> udev                  760M  136K  760M   1% /dev
<xsacha> but i dont know if yours is called hdb1.. you have a scsi in there
<xsacha> huh? it's /dev ?
<macoxp> xsacha: hold on i'll get you a screen shot
<xsacha> do you have it raided?
<macoxp> xsacha: does linux have a paint program?
<xsacha> macoxp: i think i know why, duhh :P
<macoxp> xsacha: no it's a single drive
<xsacha> it's not mounted..
<xsacha> do: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<momal> How can i give my user access to files chowned to www-data.www-data ??... the files created from apache are going to be created by that user/group and I want to have access to them via my user
<Windwalker78> bye!
<xsacha> chown -R user:group /dir   .. ?
<xsacha> run it as sudo and it doesnt matter who owns it :)
<NightBird> erm... while yes, sudo would work... why not add the users to the www-data group?
<NightBird> would that work?
<xsacha> yeah add user to group or just chown for that user, seems too simple maybe we misunderstood question
<macoxp> xsacha: http://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ln0.jpg
<macoxp> xsacha: thats whats happing
<NightBird> hehe witchblade....
<xsacha> macoxp: mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<macoxp> xsacha: now what?
<xsacha> done? then: df -h /mnt
<macoxp> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<macoxp> /dev/hdb1             111G  129M  105G   1% /mnt
<xsacha> ow
<macoxp> numbers not adding up
<xsacha> 129MB used... 105 available..
<xsacha> ^o)
<SHRIKEE> hax
<macoxp> it's crazy haxorz
<NightBird> 129M+105G == 111G?
<NightBird> ....good enough for me!
<xsacha> of course NightBird :)
<macoxp> hey there is a thing on the drive called lost+found wtf?
<xsacha> i just use fdisk and i always seem to get what i see
<xsacha> what's in lost+found?
<SHRIKEE> what kinda number is 111G anyway
<SHRIKEE> ...
<macoxp> cant open need root powers
<SHRIKEE> what disk is that size
<xsacha> it's probably 120 (human readable)
<momal> yea my problem is im sick of having to use sudo to edit the files.... and since my apache server creates files under www-data.www-data and I want to leave it as that.. I want to beable to edit the files via my momal.momal user/group without having to keep changing the permissions of files
<macoxp> it's 120 but that means 111 in the real world
<xsacha> oh wait -h does that
<momal> I have tried adding momal to www-data group but still doesn't work :(
<xsacha> oh ok momal: add yourself to that group
<macoxp> xsacha: so what do i do?
<flaccid> whats the error?
<xsacha> macoxp: no idea
<momal> xsacha: tried that
<xsacha> didnt work? ^o)
<xsacha> dont see how it couldnt work
<momal> nope :(
<xsacha> you type group wrong or something? :P
<SHRIKEE> a random thought:
<momal> I have me (momal) added to the www-data group but still wont let me edit the files :(
<momal> nar did it via the kde users manager dialog
<SHRIKEE> is there a way to lock the system once a usb stick is removed?
<xsacha> www-data.www-data? or www-data?
<SHRIKEE> and use the usb stick like a keycard for access to that system
<macoxp> xsacha: what the dif btween ext3 and ext2?
<xsacha> ext3 has journaling
<SHRIKEE> macoxp:  a journal
<macoxp> i'm gonna try ext2
<SHRIKEE> you should stick with ext3 :)
<SHRIKEE> its a enhanced ext2
<xsacha> btw macoxp: umount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<macoxp> SHRIKEE: why i dont care abotu some jornal
<momal> username is www-data and group name is www-data and I want to be able to edit any file created under that user/group via my user (momal) and group (momal) (momal.momal)
<xsacha> you can be momal.www-data too ...
<thill2708> Why is it so hard to manage a theme in kubuntu? Are there themes that take care of the windows, the themes, the icons, etc, completely?
<macoxp> that jornal took up 4 gigs it now says used space 1 gig lol
<flaccid> momal: add yourself to the www-data group and ensure correct group perms on the files
<xsacha> that should work
<macoxp> yeah i can live with 1 gig gone
<xsacha> weird, i get my full space
<macoxp> xsacha: how do i give konkor root powers so i can open this lost and found
<xsacha> of course when i add a file it gets journalised, but from a wipe it's all empty
<SHRIKEE> ...
<xsacha> kdesu konqueror /mnt/lost+found
<flaccid> macoxp: did you run the du command?
<macoxp> nothing in it how do i del it?
<xsacha> it's part of filesystem i think?
<macoxp> wait can partition magic make linux partitions? i own that program lol
<xsacha> errr i prefer linux programs to partition magic any day LOL
<xsacha> try this, i use it all the time and never had any problems: fdisk
<macoxp> well i'm gonna try it it boots off the cd no windows :-P
<macoxp> fdisk only does fat hto
<xsacha> use wine to run it if you want to
<xsacha> no :P
<xsacha> fdisk will do any partition type, you just have to make it
<macoxp> xsacha: no need it boots off the cd
<xsacha> mkreiserfs for eg.
<xsacha> after you create a partition
<flaccid> macoxp: did you run the du command?
<xsacha> he left
<flaccid> ah well
<xsacha> soon as next kernel comes out, i'm going to try out ext4
<seishinbyou> Hmm, what is the maximum number of partitions allowed for a single HDD?
<xsacha> 4 apparently
<xsacha> that's primary
<seishinbyou> extended?
<xsacha> no idea
<seishinbyou> More of a curiousity than anything; I have a really large disk here I can't imagine filling with standard apps
<seishinbyou> So just for experimentation...
<xsacha> yeah, i run into that too
<xsacha> you're meant to use logical partitions
<seishinbyou> Meh, whatever works, I guess.  It just seems like so much space is just going to waste either way
<seishinbyou> I should take up bittorrenting or something
<seishinbyou> hosting Linux ISOs
<xsacha> i think unlimited logical or some really high number
<draik> Hello everyone
<obf213> wht is mythtv
<obf213> i downloaded it but i have no clue how to get it to work
<seishinbyou> There are no 1TB 3.5' drives out right now, is that correct?  750GB is the max?
<draik> JUCATO!!!
<Jucato> yoh draik :)
<draik> obf213, go to http://www.systm.org and get the video from them about mythtv
<obf213> draik
<obf213> wanna run the url again it says it doesnt exists
<draik> Jucato, I gots me a jobby job
<Jucato> draik: nice :)
<draik> obf213, one sec, let me find it
<Jucato> AAAAH! The smell of a revived Linux box!! :D
<draik> obf213, here you go http://www.revision3.com/systm   scroll down for Episode 2 MythTV
* draik hails the revival of Jucato's Linux box
<Jucato> I'm so happy I could cry :)
<draik> You could, but you're not going to :p
<Jucato> 2 weeks, and US$ 20 after... I'm finally home :)
<Search4Lancer> alright, I'm trying to install Beryl, and it says "In KDE (Kubuntu), you can add a simple script to the "~/.kde/Autostart/" directory that activates those commands."  which tells me absolutely NOTHING.... any help?
<obf213> great is flahs lol. no sound
<draik> Very nice Jucato
<t9377_> hello
<xsacha> Search4Lancer: #beryl
<t9377_> weisch du wie me duet so fils versnde
<Jucato> er did I say 2 weeks? I meant "more than 2 weeks" :)
<draik> obf213, it's not flash, it's torrent
<seishinbyou> make a symbolic link to beryl-manager in the ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory
<t9377_> got wr sind dir alli
<draik> Jucato, Has it really been that long? Time sure does fly
<Search4Lancer> xsacha: it's a Kubuntu question, not a beryl question....
<t9377_> koch sag mol wr bisch du
<draik> t9377, what language?
<xsacha> it's beryl question.. come into #beryl, im there
<obf213> o well if ur right click the video is says about micromedia flash
<draik> It's quicktime
<seishinbyou> Just checking, lzh/lha is still supported under Linux, right?
* seishinbyou checks anyways
<obf213> hrmm mines flahs i tried to play quicktime it said nothing could support it
<Jucato> what's lzh?
<draik> obf213, on the right there is a link for the quicktime video
<seishinbyou> compression scheme from the 80s.  Popular in Japan...nowhere else
<Jucato> ah
<seishinbyou> Also used in the Amiga
<obf213> yeah i quess i need to download something to make quiktime play
<draik> obf213, click on View All Video Downloads
<draik> they have the torrents there
<draik> They have the torrents for WMV, Xvid
<obf213> i c
<obf213> when i clcik on them xml trees just open though
<seishinbyou> Ok.  It looks like file-roller and/or ark will handle lha/lzh... whew
* seishinbyou wishes JP companies would just use something else, like the rest of the world, does
<obf213> ah nvm
<draik> obf213, http://www.mythtv.org
<Windwalker78> Hi. Can somebody help me delete a printer. If i try to remove it i getclient-error-not-found.
<Genix|linux> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Genix|linux> what irc client you guys on?
<obf213> yeah thanks, i foudn the video i was just slow
<Genix|linux> konversation?
<flaccid> konversation
<Jucato> Konvi
<draik> konvo
<Jucato> beloved Konvi... :)
<Genix|linux> ok
<Genix|linux> and you guys using firefox or konq
<draik> firefox
<Genix|linux> and are you  using konq for your file browser
<Jucato> Konqi
<draik> yup
<Jucato> I use Konqi as file manager, and browser 95% of the time
<Genix|linux> oh ok
<draik> Jucato, you're using konqi? I thought you gave up after it went ape-shiite on you
<draik> konqi as a browser I mean
<Genix|linux> just trying to get the best apps for kde
<Genix|linux> i just started using it
<flaccid> i thought konqi was the mascot
<Jucato> draik: it didn't really went ape-shift on me. it just didn't work with most Google services
<Jucato> flaccid: Konqi is both the name of the KDE mascot, and the shortened name for Konqueror
<Jucato> :P
<draik> Genix|linux, go here  http://www.kde-apps.org
<flaccid> for real
<draik> K in KDE went from Kool to Konqi to just K
<draik> or maybe Konqi to Kool to K
<draik> forgot the order, but the wiki has it
<Jucato> draik: it was never Konqi
<draik> No more drinking and wiki'ing for me then
<draik> lol
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> well that's just afaik
<Jucato> it really went from Kool to just "K"
<draik> Then there you have it folks!!!
<Jucato> lol
<draik> brb, it's time for some grub
<Jucato> GRUB or grub?
<draik> grub
<Jucato> ag
<Jucato> ah
<ZeeO> how do i get wma to play
<ZeeO> or can i
<draik> ZeeO get w32codecs
<draik> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> err..
<Jucato> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> ZeeO: read that link for RestrictedFormats. there are instructions there for Windows Media
<draik> I had a few issues until I got the w32codecs
<Jucato> download the w32codecs (.deb) and install it
<ZeeO> thx
<ZeeO> kubuntu needs to come with that kind of stuff out of the box
<Jucato> ZeeO: it can't
<ZeeO> o
<ZeeO> :(
<Jucato> it's against its philosophy, and at the same time against the law in some countries
<macoxp> hey guys what are jfs and xfs file systems?
<toad_> hi all
<momal> amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable | trying to install latest amarok with rep from : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<Jucato> macoxp: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemsExplained
<Jucato> er.. it doesn't have jfs or xfs lol
<Jucato> sorry
<Jucato> but it does have links to other sources...
<Jucato> momal: you have enabled dapper-backports already, I presume?
<draik> what is a *.cbr file?
<Jucato> draik: comic book archive
<momal> arr whoops completly went over my head :p
<draik> momal, as soon as you enable backports it will work... I went through the same thing
<draik> Thank you Jucato
<Jucato> draik: which can be opened by apps like komix or qtcomicbook (not sure of the names). or just extracted/decompressed by Ark :P
<Pitone> help
<Jucato> woot for 370 feeds to read! :)
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<draik> Jucato, thanks
<macoxp> Jucato: is the reiserFS  jfs and xfs file systems?
<Jucato> macoxp: I really don't know. did you check the Wikipedia link at the bottom of the page I gave?
<xsacha> yes maco
<draik> Jucato, it's comix. Oddly enough, no K
<toad_> who here has their mouse forward and back buttons working?
<xsacha> macoxp: you can use fdisk to make any type of partition...
<xsacha> you jjust make it after you make partition
<Jucato> draik: err yeah. it isn't a KDE/Qt app I think
<ukubuntu>  A small questio for you early burds! I am finding in both firefox and konqueror on ubuntu  with kubuntu on top, that sending mail from a web page like http://news.bbc.co.uk/newswatch/ukfs/hi/newsid_3990000/newsid_3993900/3993909.stm gives the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28073/
<ukubuntu> I think it may be my local permissions, but I think it is not just my problem
<macoxp> xsacha: yeah but no matter what i still lose 5 gigs so i'm gonna use jfs i think it's just as good says teh charts
<xsacha> no macoxp
<xsacha> i lose nothing when i do it
<Jucato> now to update to KDE 3.5.5 :)
<macoxp> xsacha: you really into the ms dos fdisk hehe
<xsacha> i like reiser best, but that's just me
<xsacha> konsole.. and you'll be using konsole a lot
<macoxp> xsacha: you mean a linux version of fdisk?
<xsacha> the front-end apps tend to give you less control
<draik> Jucato, I like 3.5.5
<xsacha> of course, just type in fdisk
<Jucato> draik: I'm supposed to like it. they said there are a lot of KHTML fixes/improvements
<draik> I wouldn't personally know, but it seems to run smoother on my machine
<macoxp> xsacha: how do i mount a drive again?
<xsacha> mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Jucato> draik: tomorrow I just might reformat anyway lol
<draik> reformat? Why?
<xsacha> i think he means thursday for edgy final?
<ukubuntu> hmm, seems my problem foxes all :(
<Jucato> draik: I'm due for a reformat anyway... I need to redo my partitions :)
<draik> oic
<xzhang> hi guys
<macoxp> xsacha: why does it say i got a raid going on when i dont?
<xzhang> I wanted to install kubuntu yesterday
<macoxp> Usage: fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<macoxp> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<macoxp>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<macoxp>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<macoxp>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<macoxp>   ...
<xsacha> you do.. that's sda1 right?
<xsacha> fdisk /dev/hdb
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> Jucato, I was just about to paste a whole HTML website
<Jucato> draik: yeah, right! :P
<KoluCCi> Hi! Does anybody knows, what is the default path of KDE installation in Kubuntu?
<draik> I'd be banned for what... about 3 months?
<Jucato> ??
<macoxp> xsacha: whats sdal?
<draik> flooding
<Jucato> KoluCCi: what do you mean?
<xsacha> scsi drive
<xzhang> But when creating partition and mounting partition manually the installation crashed
<xsacha> it looks like it is a raid drive.. it has 300GB -- do you know what drive that is?
<Jucato> draik: nah.  you'd just get your @ss kicked :)
<xzhang> both 6.10 and 6.06
<draik> hmmm... doesn't seem all too bad of an idea
<Jucato> draik: we could also ban you if you want :)
<KoluCCi> Jucato: the default KDE path, which is using by application when building in $KDEDIR variable
<draik> When's the release for Edgy Eft (final)?
<Jucato> ah
<xsacha> thursday draik.. this thursday
<draik> Jucato, No, that's quite alright, thank you
<jonathanmathew01> Can someone tell me how to update an external hard drive (usb) that i use on a stand alone machine
<Jucato> hm... /etc/kde3 afaik
<draik> hmm... bit late, no?
<KoluCCi> Jucato: I'll try ;)
<xsacha> it is /etc/kde3 in kubuntu
<KoluCCi> checking for the general KDE directory... failed...continuing with normal checks
<KoluCCi> checking for KDE services directory... found in /usr/share/services
<KoluCCi> checking for the KDE libraries... found in /usr/lib
<KoluCCi> checking for KDE header files... "FAILED"
<xsacha> installed from source, kde seemed to use: /etc/kde
<xzhang> In Kubuntu installation, when creating partition and mounting partition manually the installation crashed. anyone met it?
<macoxp> xsacha: how do i unmount this thing so i can fdisk it?
<xsacha> umount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<macoxp> umount: /mn: not found
<xsacha> typo lol
<KoluCCi> xsacha: Jucato: Don't know what to do?
<Jucato> KoluCCi: err did you download kde-devel (to get the KDE headers)?
<macoxp> xsacha: i copyed and pasted what you wrote
<xsacha> it's looking for kde headers kolucci, know where they are?
<xsacha> you missed the 't' when you pasted macoxp
<KoluCCi> I was trying to set like KDE path /usr/include/kde where my kde-devel exist - nothing changed
<xsacha> notice i typed /mnt and error says /mn
<KoluCCi> Jucato: I'll try to update kde-devel right now
<KoluCCi> what should I do to set KDE general directory?
<KoluCCi> set KDEDIR to /etc/kde3?
<KoluCCi> or to /usr/include/kde?
<xsacha> kol: it's finding KDEDIR properly.. it's not finding kde headers
<Hydra> seriously man, windows vista kicks ass
<xsacha> right?
<KoluCCi> checking for the general KDE directory... failed...continuing with normal checks
<KoluCCi> checking for KDE header files... "FAILED"
<xsacha> oh
<Jucato> hm..
<KoluCCi> xsacha: it can't found KDE directory too
<Jucato> I'm not sure anymore... @_@
<macoxp> xsacha: i'm confused what do i do now that i'm in fdisk lol
<xsacha> do: p   macoxp
<xsacha> do: m            to see list of commands like it says btw
<macoxp> Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<macoxp> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<macoxp> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<macoxp>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<KoluCCi> macoxp: try out cfdisk
<xsacha> empty?
<KoluCCi> This utility is more friendly to user
<macoxp> Disk /dev/hdb: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes
<macoxp> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 14593 cylinders
<macoxp> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<macoxp>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<draik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<macoxp> oops
<xsacha> you said that already :S
<macoxp> DOS Compatibility flag is not set
<xsacha> hard drive empty right?
<macoxp> xsacha: yah nothing on it
<Jucato> macoxp: please use pastebin next time. thanks :)
<xsacha> now do: n             p                1      (all seperate)
<KoluCCi> xsacha: checking for the general KDE directory... failed...continuing with normal checks
<macoxp> Jucato: how do i do that?
<KoluCCi> After updating kde-devel
<Jucato> !pastebin | macoxp
<ubotu> macoxp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xsacha> go to that pastebin link and paste your stuff in there
<KoluCCi> KDEDIR is set to /etc/kde3
* bmo is experimenting and dist-upgrading to edgy.  wish me luck.  off to catch some Zs while this happens.
<xsacha> alternatively, paste it to me in private message
<macoxp> xsacha: n: command not found
<flaccid> so macoxp did you run du?
<maryen_> hmm
<macoxp> flaccid: du?
<maryen_> im thinking about switching to gentoo
<bbt> samba and edgy.. pointless battle?!?!
<xsacha> n from clean is not found? ^o) yeah should be in: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb1
<macoxp> xsacha: i did sudo
<maryen_> hoping to better introduce myself to linux thru it, and boost my computer speed as well
<xsacha> what are you in right now? what was last letter you used that worked?
<macoxp> xsacha: wanna just vpn and show me lol
<Eeyore_Jr> maryen_: linux from scratch
<xsacha> no :P
<xsacha> private message -->
<maryen_> Eeyore_Jr: thats kinda scary
<macoxp> xsacha: it sayd i'm blocked
<xsacha> register an account: /msg nickserv register password
<maryen_> Eeyore_Jr: ill go to gentoo first
<macoxp> xsacha: do i put my nick instead of nickserv?
<xsacha> no
<xsacha> just replace password, everything else is fine
<Eeyore_Jr> www.linuxfromscratch.org
<xsacha> http://www.crux.nu
<maryen_> hmm
<cpk2> its almost as quiet as kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> sssshhh
<Jucato> :P
<cpk2> *almost*
<cpk2> I might be able to make kubuntu-offtopic noisier =P
<Lynoure> I can ask you something, if you wish, but it's more a #ubuntu+1 thing
<Lynoure> Hi, anyone with HP NC8230 who could confirm (or deny) this: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64948 ?
<cpk2> hrmm nope i guess #kubuntu-offtopic is dead
<mzuverink> Can anyone recommend a good cd ripped/encoder, maybe one that is fairly speedy, kaudiocreator is terribly slow.
<cpk2> doesnt k3b do it?
<mzuverink> cpk2, have not tried that
<cpk2> mzuverink: ok maybe it doesnt =P
<mzuverink> and I dont ever remember seeing anything about it doing that either
<Jucato> mzuverink: you can also try Konqueror. type in "audiocd:/" in the address/URL
<Jucato> k3b can also rip
<Jucato> pretty soon, kaudiocreator is going bye bye from Kubuntu
<mzuverink> Jucato, ill try that
<cpk2> Jucato: where is the option to rip?
<Jucato> cpk2: where? in K3b? not sure.
<cpk2> you can copy a cd but dont think you can rip...
<Jucato> cpk2: k3b?
<mzuverink> is there a location to change the bitrate for konq rips?
<mzuverink> specifically to vbr?
<cpk2> Jucato: yes k3b
<Jucato> mzuverink: System Settings -> Sound and Multimedia -> Audio CD's
<Jucato> !cdripping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdripping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> mzuverink: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<cpk2> jack - Rip and encode CDs with one command
<mzuverink> Jucato, their now, thanks
<flaccid_> firefox 2 repos exist yet for dapper?
<Jucato> flaccid_: nope
<cpk2> and grabcd-rip - rip and encode audio CDs - ripper
<flaccid_> Jucato: we need unofficial repos?
<flaccid_> coz dapper aint getting it?
<Jucato> flaccid_: Dapper might get it. It's not yet here probably because it's not *officially* released yet (direct link to FTP doesn't count)
<Jucato> cpk2: http://k3b.plainblack.com/about Basic idea #3
<flaccid_> k
<Jucato> cpk2: also read the features a bit further down
<cpk2> Jucato: guess i should actually try with a cd in the drive then =P
<Search4Lancer> so anyone get transparency to work yet? because I know I sure haven't...
<Jucato> cpk2: yeah I guess so :)
<Jucato> Search4Lancer: what kind of transparency?
<Search4Lancer> the window kind
<Jucato> using Composite Manager? or with XGL stuff?
<Search4Lancer> my menus are transparent, and that's about it
<Search4Lancer> actually... I get errors every time I boot from the Composite Manager
<Jucato> Search4Lancer: transparency using the composite manager is buggy (but still useable). XGL requires a bit more work
<Jucato> Search4Lancer: you probably didn't enable the Composite extension in your xorg.conf
<Search4Lancer> well, where's it at in xorg.conf (or is it something I have to add)?
<Jucato> something you have to add...
<Search4Lancer> do tell...
<Jucato> Search4Lancer: you really want to? like I said, a bit buggy...
<Search4Lancer> well, is it gonna kill my system like beryl tried to, or what?
<Jucato> hm... hit and miss, I guess...
<Jucato> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency#Setting_up_X_Composite_Extension The first part of the instructions there
<Jucato> shows what you need to add
<teledyn> which flash player works best?
<teledyn> i see flashplayer-mozilla, flashplugin-nonfree, swf-player,
<cpk2> damn, i shift deleted something i wanted to still keep =X
<thill2708> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :(
<cpk2> i used shift-delete
<cpk2> i guess ext3 should have a way to undo it
<Jucato> there is no return from Shift+Del hell :P
<cpk2> oh well
<teledyn> frequent backups
<cpk2> the file wasnt where it was supposed to be lol
<cpk2> organizational error =P
<thill2708> "
<thill2708> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas
<thill2708>  ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.
<thill2708>  Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best.
<thill2708> "
<thill2708> gruh. didn't thuink that would span four lines
<thill2708> sorry
<teledyn> grep through what?
<thill2708> no idea
<thill2708> http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Search4Lancer> okay, now, how do I restart X to see if what I went and one works (without rebooting)?
<thill2708> Search: ctrl-alt-backspace
<teledyn> i think i remember their being some form of undelete for ext3.  i'd google it.
<thill2708> teledyn: I just did
<thill2708> It actually zeroes out the blocks...
<teledyn> there's these: e2undel and recover
<cpk2> thanks for caring but its not *that* serious =)
<thill2708> meh, things to do while I wait for fc6 to come out
<Jucato> which would be out in a few hours...
<thill2708> They didn't do a midnight release :(
<thill2708> teledyn: Pretty sure those are ext2 only
<teledyn> wow i just remember when 5 was still rc
<Jucato> 14:00 GMT... which is about 5 hours from now
<fregor> hello
<teledyn> thill2708: ext3 is ext2
<cpk2> with journaling*
<Jucato> ext3 is ext2 + journaling
<teledyn> delete the .journal and its ext2
<fregor> i'm french help me
<teledyn> and you can always recreate the journal once again...
<seishinbyou> fregor> I can't help you with that
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> seishinbyou: heheh :P
<Jucato> Search4Lancer: how is it?
<thill2708> from e2undel's website faq:
<fregor> savoir utiliser konversation
<thill2708> http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/usage.html
<thill2708> "Why this does not work with ext3"
<teledyn> in other words, i don't think deleting the journal entry would change the bits on the disk, so basically the ext2 undelete should work
<teledyn> or
<thill2708> In general, ext2 and ext3 are compatible file systems: You can mount an ext3 fs as ext2 and even use the ext2 low level utilities like debugfs.
<thill2708> However, ext3 behaves in a different manner in one crucial point: If a file is deleted, its inode data are removed, too. Especially, the list of data blocks is lost; so it is not possible to recover any deleted file.
<Jucato> !fr | fregor
<ubotu> fregor: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<teledyn> bummer
<flaccid_> i find that ext2 undelete never works
<fregor> #kubuntu-fr
<maya> rag: hola
<teledyn> i'm using jfs now
<Search4Lancer> Jucato: slow as balls
<xsacha> when kernel 2.6.19 comes out:  ext4 :P
<xsacha> it's at rc3 right now
<teledyn> xsacha: yeah but its still way in the development stage. i wouldn't even think of trying it for a couple years.
<thill2708> teledyn; I suppose with something like spinrite or perhaps some other actual physical medium phorensics resurection you could retrieve the data though
<teledyn> its in the kernel mainly for development
<thill2708> Man, I'd kill for Reiser-4
<thill2708> I mean, he did
<xsacha> :|
<teledyn> thill2708: yeah i've heard of that kind of thing.  there's still layers of material with magnetic impressions on them.
<cpk2> yup i can see the "fs of choice for murderers" coming on
<thill2708> "Would you kill for linux?"
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<thill2708> "Linux: Ruining relationships with women since '91"
<teledyn> i've used reiser, xfs, and now jfs.  jfs seems pretty good so far
<teledyn> thill2708: what a great quote
<ahmed> hi
<thill2708> Maybe she'll have a Reiser Extion?
<thill2708> ...too much?
<thill2708> meh, it's reaching.
<ahmed> when i trry to install compiz under kubuntu 6.06 i got this error
<ahmed>  Depends: compiz-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<thill2708> anyways, is there any theme worth getting that's better than kubuntu's stock bouncyball purple?
<xsacha> an emerald theme?
<macoxp> xsacha: hey
<xsacha> hi
<seishinbyou> Something more blueish?  Anything other than the pinstripes Mac OS uses
<thill2708> xsacha: don't got beryl or emerald
<xsacha> get them :D
<thill2708> stable?
<thill2708> tv-out?
<xsacha> :( you need tv-out?
<macoxp> xsacha: it shows up in the gui but it gives me a error hold on i'll see what it was
<thill2708> xsacha desperately
<thill2708> bsg/lost/the office/movies all up on the flatscreen
<thill2708> totally ruined by the s-video of course ;)
<ahmed> when i trry to install compiz under kubuntu 6.06 i got this error
<xsacha> why not use flatscreen as monitor?
<macoxp> xsacha: could not mount device. the reported error was: mout: cant find dev/hdb1 in etc/fstab
<ahmed> Depends: compiz-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<xsacha> oh yeah that's fine macoxp
<thill2708> already have the svideo cables, and I don't think that the next tv I buy when I move in a little while will have the right connector
<macoxp> xsacha: it's fine?
<xsacha> it's just automounted cause it's not in /etc/fstab
<xsacha> not automounted*
<macoxp> xsacha: so it's just gonna pop up everytime i access the drive?
<seishinbyou> ahmed> I saw a similar error in relation to other things; I don't remember how I fixed it unfortunately
<xsacha> access it?
<sF|Xemanth> When is the official release date for Kubuntu Edgy Eft ? its not in topic :|
<xsacha> it's empty lol
<seishinbyou> lots of apt-get -f install and apt-get remove --purgestuff
<macoxp> xsacha: but i'm gonna fill it up
<xsacha> you can mount it if you want but right now it's empty
<ahmed> :(
<xsacha> ok, private message -->
<macoxp> xsacha: how do i log in it says i'm not registered again
<thill2708> sf: on the 27th, I think
<seishinbyou> anyways, I have to head off to another meeting...lovely
<xsacha> ok: /msg nickserv identify password
<ahmed> i wanna try to install xgl but i have this problem :(
<thill2708> Xenmanth: but you can just get the RC and apt-get update
<Jucato> !schedule sF|Xemanth
<wildchild> does anyone know what lines do I have to uncomment? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28084/
<Jucato> !schedule | sF|Xemanth
<ubotu> sF|Xemanth: Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<wildchild> it's from my sources.list
<ahmed> is it possible to install it under kubuntu 6.06
<wildchild> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Fuzzy76> Adept and apt both claims a process keeps my package database locked, even after a reboot. Any tips?
<Jucato> !adept-crash
<sF|Xemanth> aha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> wildchild: line 34 and 36 shouldnt be commented :S why did they fail?
<Jucato> Fuzzy76:
<thill2708> what are the little boxes in konquerer that come up when I press ctrl?
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: try this command in Konsole: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<xsacha> for security
<Fuzzy76> I think I figured it out... dpkg -configure -a
<Fuzzy76> yeah, thanks :)
<Jucato> thill2708: I think they're called access keys
<Jucato> thill2708: accessibility feature
<wildchild> xsacha: I didn't know they were for security..
<Fuzzy76> It never fails. I can struggle with a problem for an hour, but the instant I ask for help it resolves itself. :p
<thill2708> Jucato: they're all the links on a page lettered as hotkeys... just found that out.. rediculous
<ahmed> !copiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copiz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahmed> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jucato> thill2708: not really ridiculous. It's an accessibility feature that people are actually looking for in most browsers
<Jucato> thill2708: if you want to turn them off: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1569
<thill2708> nah, they're interesting
<thill2708> just caught my eye, and had never seen it before
<Jucato> heh
<thill2708> "Wtf are all these letters...?"
<thill2708> "This is some whacked out bug"
<thill2708> It doesn't really get every link, though
<Jucato> *that* is the bug :0
<Jucato> :)
<thill2708> heh!
<thill2708> :D
* Jucato wonders what happens if you run out of letters/numbers to use for access keys...
<thill2708> shift keys and alt-numbering bytes
<Jucato> and when you run out of those? lol
<thill2708> the red squares would be ctrl-shift
<thill2708> then ctrl-shift-leftshift
<thill2708> then I don't know
<Jucato> lol
<thill2708> then you've got a problem on your hands
<thill2708> maybe it should only index the links on teh screen?
<Jucato> or a problem with the web page :)
<thill2708> Is there a skeleton for my own server start|stop|restart script to put in /etc/init.d?
<thill2708> a skeleton file that is
<Search4Lancer> in Adept, what is the difference between removal and purging?
<Jucato> Search4Lancer: same difference in apt-get, or any apt-based app: remove just uninstalls/removes the program while purge also removes the configuration files that were installed/setup with the program
* Search4Lancer proceeds to purge beryl
<Search4Lancer> awesome, Adept randomly closed itself...
<Search4Lancer> well, looks like it took care of it, so, no matter
<cpk2> could just use apt-get =P
<thill2708> Is there a way to create a launcher on my desktop that issues the following command: echo "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<thill2708> but in su mode/
<thill2708> ?
<morghanphoenix> http://www.vendetta-online.com/
<morghanphoenix> Sorry, but I have to promote this at least a little
<morghanphoenix> Better than most windows games I've played in it's genre.
<thill2708> Is there a way to create a launcher on my desktop that issues the following command: echo "enabled: 1" > /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<thill2708> but in su mode?
<macoxp> hey how do you run konqueror as root?
<Jucato> macoxp: Alt+F2, "kdesu konqueror"
<macoxp> ok not what i ment how do i open system:/media/sda1 as root?
<xsacha> that's how you do it
<Jucato> launch Konqueror as root, then go to that location/directory...
<xsacha> just type in /media/sda1 in address
<macoxp> thanks !
<xsacha> what is sda1, did you find out? it looks like a raid drive
<Jucato> could also be a usb drive...
<Jucato> (or a usb card reader..)
<Jucato> or a...
<xsacha> it's 300GB
<Jucato> whoa
<Jucato> I didn't see that :P
<xsacha> i think
<macoxp> hmmm it's still giveing me access is denied errors
<xsacha> macoxp: what drive is it? it's 290GB or something?
<cpk2> or its a sata
<macoxp> i have 40gb maxtor, 120gb wd both IDE, and a 300gb sata maxtor
<cpk2> and you shouldnt need root to view it?
<macoxp> cpk2: I'M TRYING TO GET FILES OFF MY OLD NTFS PARTATION SO I CAN REFORMAT IT AS LINUX
<macoxp> oops
<macoxp> sorry for caps
<xsacha> ahh 300gb sata
<cpk2> ohhh ntfs
<xsacha> you need to have ntfs read in kernel, dont know if it is in kubuntu?
<xsacha> anyone know if it's in generic kernel kubuntu uses?
<macoxp> xsacha: i could read my last drive just fine this one is giveing me problems tho
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> is that drive in your fstab?
<cpk2> i think so but you need fuse
<cpk2> sudo ntfsmount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 -o umask=0007 is all you need to do?
<cpk2> well sda1 in your case
<macoxp> xsacha: i remember somthing about permissions when i loaded it but i cant remember what it was
<monad> hi... how do i make a full upgrade from badger to edgy?
<xsacha> it's already mounted, need to unmount?
<macoxp> xsacha: hu?
<cpk2> macoxp: how did you mount it?
<xsacha> it must have automounted.. but maybe not as ntfs? :S
<macoxp> cpk2: i used teh auto utilit
<cpk2> macoxp: unmount it
<xsacha> umount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<macoxp> cpk2: how?
<cpk2> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<xsacha> he doesnt need to write, just read
<cpk2> although i guess you might need fuse
<cpk2> xsacha: beat me to it
<macoxp> it says it's not mounted but i can still browse it what?
<xsacha> sudo ntfsmount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o umask=0007
<macoxp> xsacha: command not found
<xsacha> ntfsmount isnt a command
<xsacha> yeah
<cpk2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cpk2> use that link
<xsacha> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<cpk2> my bad on ntfsmount
<macoxp> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy
<macoxp> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1
<xsacha> what did umount say before?
<macoxp> xsacha:
<macoxp> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<macoxp> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<xsacha> good
<xsacha> that means it worked
<macoxp> so i should be able to copy now right?
<xsacha> now you need to mount again: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<Carbon_Monoxide> how to make an instant mount of Windows NTFS partition? I don't want to mount it at bootup.
<xsacha> Carbon_Monoxide: that's what /etc/fstab is for
<macoxp> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/sda1 busy
<macoxp> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /media/sda1
<Carbon_Monoxide> ah! Seems like xsacha and macoxp are talking about it. I'm just too late
<Carbon_Monoxide> xsacha: I don't want to mount it at bootup
<xsacha> oh
<xsacha> what hard drive is it? /dev/hda1?
<macoxp> sda1
<xsacha> not you macoxp :P
<macoxp> xsacha: ok lol
<Carbon_Monoxide> xsacha '/dev/sdb5'
<xsacha> it seems to be automounting for you macoxp :S
<xsacha> Carbon_Monoxide: try: mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb5 /mnt
<macoxp> xsacha: i just cant copy lol
<xsacha> macoxp: i think i know problem -- private message --->
<Carbon_Monoxide> I did 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb5 [somewhere] '
<Carbon_Monoxide> do not need to 'su'?
<xsacha> sudo will do
<xsacha> it should be mounted at [somewhere] .. didnt work? :S
<macoxp> xsacha: how do i log in again i forgot lol
<xsacha> macoxp: /msg nickserv identify password
<Carbon_Monoxide> I did that, but it doesn't let me browse the mounted directory as the permission is not mine
<xsacha> oh :(
<xsacha> try kdesu konqueror /dev/sdb5
<monad> hi... i'm running badger on a university machine and i'm not too well versed in kubuntu - how can i do a full upgrade to the latest kubuntu version?
<Carbon_Monoxide> kdesu konqueror doesn't work properly
<thill2708> monad: change your sources.list
<cpk2> monad: i think change all the breezy to dapper
<cpk2> monad: keep in mind edgy is coming out this week
<thill2708> monad: replace all "badger" to "dapper"
<monad> so i probably wait for edgy
<xsacha> what's problem?
<thill2708> then gksudo "update manager -c -d"
<cpk2> kdesu*
<gzevspero> Hi, I'm trying to install ruby, I type ./configure --prefix=$HOME but get the error "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". I just installed the latest gcc. What could this be?
<Jucato> cpk2: he can't update to edgy without updating to dapper anyway
<thill2708> oh, yeah
<cpk2> gnome uses gksudo
<cpk2> gzevspero: you cant apt-get the ruby dev files?
<monad> where can i get the exact contents of sources.list, or shall i just replace it in there manually
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<monad> jucato: is that so?
<Jucato> monad: I believe so
<thill2708> monad: very
<cpk2> monad: skipping releases during upgrades is not recommended
<monad> ok...
<thill2708> It's iffy to upgrade this way anyways, your best bet is to just reinstall
<thill2708> best recomendation: make a /home partition
<monad> seriously?
<monad> reinstall?
<thill2708> oh yeah
<cpk2> no upgrading by 1 version shouldnt be iffy
<monad> i thought kubuntu was a practical distro
<cpk2> that is bad advice!
<thill2708> badger to edgy?
<gzevspero> cpk2: what would I type to do apt-get the ruby dev files (newbie)?
<thill2708> he said he was going to wait for edgy
<Carbon_Monoxide> xsacha: 'kdesu konqueror /[mnted dir] ', but 'kdesu konqueror /dev/sdb5' doesn't
<cpk2> badger to dapper
<monad> well then i'll upgrade to dapper and then to edgy
<vany> deutsch
<Jucato> monad: yes. Badger -> Dapper then -> Edgy
<monad> another question: i have trouble getting ssh to work properly on this machine... it
<monad> s possible to get out oh it, but not into it
<godmachine81> can someone tell me if the firefox in kubuntu's repos is built with QT or if it uses gtk2 ?
<Jucato> Carbon_Monoxide: you can't browse a /dev afaik
<Carbon_Monoxide> Jucato: yea!
<Carbon_Monoxide> well... How about making the mounted NTFS partition READ ONLY?
<vany> hi
<nii_> hello every one
<vany> hi nii
<nii_> how ru doing vany
<vany>  good and you?
<cpk2> gzevspero: when you apt-get ruby it will probably recommend the dev package
<nii_> am also doing great
<vany>  where are you come from?
<Carbon_Monoxide> would 'mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/sdb1 /[mnt dir] ' do?
<monad> ok, after i got a new sources.list, what then?
<nii_> am in Africa, Ghana
<nii_> and what about you
<vany> im from germany
<vany> how old are you?
<nii_> oh that's nice
<nii_> but have you heard of Ghana
<vany> yeah, i know where ghana is
<vany> im 15 and you?
<nii_> ok
<xsacha> oh sorry Carbon_Monoxide .. yeah that's what i meant :P
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<Jucato> hi Tm_T, sir :)
<vany>  how old are you nii??
<nii_> am 24
<nii_> what oprating system do u use
<Jucato> O_O
<Carbon_Monoxide> xsacha: do you mean 'kdesu konqueror /[mnt dir] '?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Sir? =)
<xsacha> yes
<Jucato> guys this is not a private/general chat room
<vany> konversatoin ICR chat
<nii_> am 24
<nii_> am 24
<nii_> have you got it
<nii_> it's like my net is very slow
<vany> do you have something like icq odr msn?
<Jucato> vany: yes I know. but this chat room is for Kubuntu  support
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<vany> ah okay
<Tm_T> ;)
<Jucato> vany: Kopete can handle ICQ and MSN
<vany> thanks jucato
<vany> for msn and icq i handle with gaim
<Jucato> vany: Kopete is the KDE counterpart of GAIM
<vany> ah okay
<vany> where are you come from jucato?
<ubuntu> hi
<Jucato> vany: Philippines
<vany> hi ubuntu
<ubuntu> italiani?
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vany> Im from germany
<vany> du you handle with gaim or kopete?
<Jucato> vany: I use Kopete when I'm on Linux. GAIM when on Windows
<Carbon_Monoxide> vany: yea, I know you are from Germany.   :)  You don't have to mention it over again
<belsebub> is there any plugin for kopete to show my current status message?
<Carbon_Monoxide> belsebub: you don't need any plugin to do that
<vany> :)
<godmachine81> can someone tell me if the firefox in kubuntu's repos is built with QT or if it uses gtk2 ?
<Jucato> belsebub: like if you hover your mouse over the protocol icon at the status bar?
<vany> can you give me your ID for icq ? please...
<belsebub> ah! now i see :D thanks Jucato
<vany> how old are you jucato?
<vany> how old are you jucato?
<Carbon_Monoxide> doh ! 'mount' made a "System Volume Information" onto my Windows partition!
<Jucato> vany: 23
<Jucato> Carbon_Monoxide: that's from Windows :)
<vany>  okay
<Carbon_Monoxide> Jucato: ahh! that would be fine  :)  thanks! Jucato
<Jucato> iirc, System Volume Information is a hidden system directory in Windows
<Carbon_Monoxide> Jucato, you seems like knowing alot about OS and file system
<vany> i have to go now! bye jucato and co
<Jucato> Carbon_Monoxide: not a lot
<Jucato> vany: bye!
<vany> bye bye
<Jucato> Carbon_Monoxide: it just so happens that I wondered about that same folder, too :)
<Carbon_Monoxide> Jucato: so is there any way to do with the permission to the mounted dir
<Jucato> hm... to be honest, I don't recall how I setup my ntfs/fat32 partitions...
<Jucato> I think I just used the Disks & Filesystems module from System Settings
<monad> can someone help me setting up ssh, so that i can't just tunnel outside, but also inside?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Jucato: I'm revising the 'mount' Linux man page tho
<some0ne> (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
<some0ne> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<some0ne> =(  !
<some0ne> Damn proprietary driver!
<some0ne> Is anyone in here using ati drivers successfully?
<maikelnight> can anybody help me configuration samba client?
<maikelnight> configurating, sorry
<Carbon_Monoxide> finally got it work
<Carbon_Monoxide> 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o ro -o uid=[uid]  /dev/sdb1 ~/mntdir' got it work for specified user
<Guest630> hi
<izizi> hi
<izizi> i just quickly wanted to ask, i am going to install kubuntu on my old 1mhz powerbook anything specific i have to watch out for? one of you guys have experience with this setup ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> What? 1 MHz powerbook?
<Jucato> O_o
<izizi> did i get something wrong there ?
<Carbon_Monoxide> hmm... sorry, I just cannot imagine the performance of a 1MHz machine
<Jucato> 1Mhz?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Perhaps I'm too young. Sorry!
<monad> can i just apt-get remove kdm if i don't want any graphical login manager?
<izizi> uh jah its a ghz sorry
<Jucato> whew :)
<Carbon_Monoxide> LOL
<izizi> :)
<Tm_T> 8 MHz is enough for lots of things.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Tm_T: yeah!
<Carbon_Monoxide> I've been using a 80386 with several MHz
<some0ne> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<izizi> okay besides the mhz ghz struggle i have and the amusement for you guys, anything i should consider or are there any how twos installing kubuntu on a powebook?
<Carbon_Monoxide> and a 4MHz powerpc can do many jobs
<monad> hmmm... i just ran apt-get remove kdm, which worked fine, but when i start kde now, the toolbar is missing. when i try to reinstall kdm, it tells me:
<monad> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<monad> had this problem before, and it nearly broke everything
<esas> hellooooooooooooooooo
<esas> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<esas> why is nobody here
<esas> #nl-kubuntu
<some0ne> Seriously. :-\
<Carbon_Monoxide> hella esas
<esas> can i help you
<esas> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<Carbon_Monoxide> yes if I got problem
<monad> weird, my kde toolbar is just gone
<rahmetli> monad: log out and log in back again :)
<monad> rah: i even rebootet
<some0ne> monad Hold alt-f2, type xterm to open a terminal. Type kicker, give me the output.
<monad> i ran apt-get remove kdm, which obviously also removed the kubuntu-default-settings, i reinstalled both, and the funny thing is, the toolbar is there, it's just empty except for the console
<monad> and kicker is already running
<kirk> whats the standard installation size of kubuntu on HDD?
<hirs> hi
<macoxp> xsacha: crash lol
<macoxp> it's working!
<hirs> Is there a way to convert kde mimetypes to firefox mimetypes?
<monad> this is really weird.... i just upgraded to dapper, everything worked fine, then i removed kdm, and now it seems highly unstable
<monad> i reinstalled kdm and kubuntu-default-settings, which had been removed
<monad> now when i login as user, the X session last for about one minute then terminates itself
<hirs> monad: do you have enough disk space?
<monad> hirs: more than enough
<monad> logging in as root and starting X works fine
<macoxp> hirs: there can never be enough
<monad> removing kdm under badger worked fine
<hirs> monad: you could see what is going on by runing xinit and then in the xterm starkde, you will see all the kde starting messages
<monad> is there some ind of rc script to let kdm remain installed and stop kdm permanently as under gentoo?
<monad> but why could it be that the kde/X config for the user is broken while it works for root?
<hirs> monad: you may check /tmp/* permissions
<macoxp> hey what should i do about video codics i cant watch anything
<monad> hirs: /tmp/ is set to drwx------
<hirs> monad: you should check /tmp/kde-<your_user> is owned by your user
<monad> hirs: it is
<hirs> monad: weird, have you check startkde output?
<monad> hirs: as i said, i can start an X session, but it terminates itself after a while, there's no background image and the toolbar is empty
<monad> it was stable under badger, where i removed kdm manually
<monad> because the guy working on the machine abhors graphical login managers
<hirs> can you do an xinit and then launch kwrite from the xterm?
<monad> while inside kde?
<hirs> nop, when you run xinit, you get an X server and a xterm, no wm no extra apps
<monad> ok, will try, just a sec
<macoxp> i cant play video
<macoxp> anyone help?
<monad> hirs: worked....
<monad> hirs: the weird thing is, i can login as user without problems, even run startx, just kde looks strange, the toolbar is empty except for a console, not even the kde menu on the far left is there
<monad> hirs: and no window list
<Carbon_Monoxide> monad: Would making the runlevel 3 to the init do what you want?
<monad> carbon: i don't know... the only thing i actually wanted to do is remove kdm, so that after i boot, i just stay inside the terminal
<hirs> monad: may be your kde config has messed up, you could try mv .kde .kde.bak then startx and see what
<monad> hirs: yes, that's probably what happened
<monad> weird weird... i still don't trust kubuntu
<ubuntu> who is ubuntu expert here :-)
<ubuntu> if you are Ubuntu expert and can help me can you so write private to me
<macoxp> can someone help me play video
<Carbon_Monoxide> monad: might removing kdm in '/etc/rc2.d' do? (you have to check if your runlevel at startup is 2
<Carbon_Monoxide> monad: Perhaps removing it would be an dangerous action, you bare the risk to do that
<ubuntu_Botan> who is ubuntu expert here :-)
<ubuntu_Botan> if you are Ubuntu expert and can help me can you so write private to me
<tony_> I made some changes to my grub.conf in a root konsole. How do I save it?
<sam_> Hi Folks, I am running ubuntu edge x86_64 and I have 32bit firefox running through the linux32 command. The problem I am having is that flash does not have any sound. I have killed artsd and tried to run though aoss, but it is still silent. Is there something I am doing wrong?
<makoto-san> salut tous le monde :)
<makoto-san> quelqun peut-il m'aider ?
<Lynoure> sam_: Try on #ubuntu+1 the beta versions are discussed more there
<Lynoure> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<makoto-san> oki
<makoto-san> merci beaucoup
<Lynoure> you are welcome :)
<sam_> Lynoure, thank you :)
<Lynoure> sam_: occasionally on dapper I have had flash soundlessness, but restarting the browser has helped then, edgy might have different causes
<wildchild> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zerak> i have asked this question several times before but no good solution yet. Haveing DHCP client problem (at least i think since my network get fixed after requesting a new ip), sometimes it works but mostly not. I read some old bug report about dhcp trouble but nothing that helped me
<monad> hm, something seems to have changed in all the glu, glut stuff from badger to dapper
<monad> i get an awful lot of error messages when i compile
<monad> anyone into this?
<zerak> i am a newbie but you got all things installed, all dependencies?
<teledyn> i installed the menu package but still do not have the debian submenu.  anyone know how to get it?
<monad> yes
<monad> but it seems there've been changes
<monad> so somewhere f.e. it's looking for ../GL/gl.h, yet there is no such file
<monad> looks like an inconsistency
<monad> because one file is calling the other one
<esas> #nl-kubuntu
<Jucato> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<teledyn> Niederlandische Unterstutzung fr Ubuntu findet man in #ubuntu-nl
<kebe18> come si f ad ascoltare mp3?.... mi sono gi scaricato amarok, juk, noatun, rhythmbox......
<tuskernini> a bisogna di codecs w32codecs
<macoxp> hey can someone help me update my open office?
<BadRabbit320> ok, how do I get Adept to let me install...tells me I'm "read-only"
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: does it say that something else is using the package database (or something like that)?
<Jucato> macoxp: what do you mean? version 2.0.2 is still the latest on Dapper
<macoxp> Jucato: oh 2.0.4 not out yet hu?
<Jucato> macoxp: not for Dapper, at least
<Jucato> !openoffice.org edgy
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Jucato> Edgy will have that 2.0.4
<macoxp> Jucato: alrighty
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: sometimes, others it sits there for a few sec's, asks for pw, then nothing
* Tallen is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: oh... I don't now that one. sorry :(
<Distro^Junkie> can someone tell me why my monitor module wouldn't be loading ? currently using kubuntu edgy
<Distro^Junkie> worked fine for a few days then all of the sudden my monitor is all out of wack
<BadRabbit320> anyone know why Adept tells me I'm "read only"?
<BadRabbit320> nothing in the taskbar running other than Adept once I've clicked it
<Carbon_Monoxide> BadRabbit320: Your sentances are hard to be understood
<BadRabbit320> Adept tells me I am "read-only"; can't make any changes or install any pkgs
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: just a hunch, try running this command in Konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: ok, trying...
* Jucato crosses his fingers...
<Jucato> er going afk for a while... sorry...
<Carbon_Monoxide> BadRabbit320: Did it prompt you to input your root password while starting Adept?
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: now I can't enter my pw...
<Jucato> O_o
<Jucato> that can't be right...
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: still won't take input for pw
<Carbon_Monoxide> BadRabbit320: What's meant by "can't enter pw"?
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: you see the box where you need to input your password, but you can't type in it?
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: correct
<Jucato> hmm...
<BadRabbit320> after entering the command, screen drops to next line for pw, but won't allow any text
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: aaaah
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: that's the normal way you enter passwords in Konsole/command line
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: yeah, imagine how "I" feel...
<Jucato> you just type in your password and press Enter. you won't see anything that you type
<Jucato> I thought you were talking about the dialog box that appears when you try to run Adept
<BadRabbit320> Jucato:  ok, trying again...
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: pardon a noob's ignorance, it's setting up a bunch of files now
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: ah. Adept must have crashed earlier so it wasn't able to finish what it was doing. hence, you got locked out
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: what would/could Adept be doing when I first tried to open it?  Does it run automatically?
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: is it the very first time you ever opened it?
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: no
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: do you recall if you tried to install/remove/upgrade something before this started happening
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: I usually go in, check for pkgs, then sudo apt-get them
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: haven't opened it for a cpl days
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: ah something with apt-get then, probably
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: sudo apt-get seems to do a better install, some things tell me I need to get add'l pkgs to run them, sudo a-g pulls everything at the same time...guess u guys call them "dependencies"...
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: yes. and Adept is just a pretty GUI for apt-get. so it also tells you the same things
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<Jucato> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Jucato
<astronaute> hello
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: one thing I noticed (talking w/cpk2), icon'slicer is listed in Adept, but when I try to sudo a-g, it says it isn't a pkg (or something to that effect)
<josh__> whats up people... anyone in here program in C++?
<astronaute> i mounted a ntfs partition in kubuntu with mp3 files, BUT when i click on them in konqueror to play them in XMMS, there are special caracters apearing in the name of the file in XMMS
<astronaute> and if I open the same file in XMMS (open file...) everything is ok
<BluesKaj> astronaute , file association tags maybe?
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: what's the package name?
<Carbon_Monoxide> BadRabbit320: Is there any pkg manager that you are running other than Adept?
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: icon-slicer
<astronaute> BluesKaj what tags ?
<BluesKaj> mp3 ID tags
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: I can install it using apt-get without problems
<astronaute> BluesKaj if i open same file directly in XMMS i have no problem
<astronaute> if i open it by konqeror it cant play
<Carbon_Monoxide> josh_: What's up?
<astronaute> i dont understand why you are talking about mp3 ID tags sorry
<astronaute> its all about file names
<BluesKaj> don't open in konq
<Carbon_Monoxide> astronaute: Are your tags multi-byte-fonts?
<astronaute> Carbon_Monoxide how to check it ?
<astronaute> its french kubuntu
<astronaute> maybe its because of that
<astronaute> but its really weird
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: ok, now that adept is fixed, I'll try again.  no, only adept or sudo a-g
<Carbon_Monoxide> astronaute: try "Option > Prefrerences > Fonts > Options > Use fontsets"
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: ok. glad that it's working again :)
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: THANKS! getting icon-slicer now!!!
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: no prob :)
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: how do I up kde from 3.2 to 3.5?
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: sure you don't want to wait for Edgy?
<BadRabbit320> Jucato:  new to linux anyway...what's another cpl days...?
<ctw> Hi! I upgraded to Edgy and now my dual monitor xinerama setup is broken. I'm using the same xorg.conf file as under dapper. I have an integrated centrino graphics chip with the i810 driver. Does anybody know anything about this / have any suggestions? I'm happy to post my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log ...
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: when the time comes, I'll just d/l an iso, burn it, reformat this hd, install edgy...
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: well just 2 days more actually... :)
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: or you can simply dist-upgrade to Edgy from Dapper
<ctw> the display on the 2nd Monitor is all screwed up (e.g. the background doesn't get redrawn when a window is moved there)
<astronaute> Carbon_Monoxide ths but its doesnt works
<astronaute> kubuntu is a bit bugged for media files no ?
<xsacha> what bugged?
<astronaute> for exemple if i choose to open mp3 files alweys with xmms, its still open them with amarok
<astronaute> and i cant just drag and drop mp3 files into xmms playlist, but this is maybe xmms limitation
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: I stuck a 10gig hd in this(for data), but after reading the how-to's, it's still sitting inside, seen, but not accessible...oh, well back to the how-to's
<astronaute> is there any other mp3 players where I can just drag & drop files in playlist like in winamp ?
<xsacha> amarok..?
<xsacha> Noatun too :P
<astronaute> dont like amarok
<Jucato> Juk
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: but to install on a fresh format, wouldn't that eliminate any potential problems?
<astronaute> when i push play in amarok it doesnt play them its skip all files
<astronaute> great =)
<BluesKaj> brb
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: maybe, or could create more (Edgy is new) :P
<xsacha> skips all files? :S
<astronaute> yep weird
<xsacha> you have it set to random play?
<astronaute> nope defaults
<astronaute> first time i use it
<xsacha> i think that is default
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: hmmm...decisions, decisions
<xsacha> it should be anyway
<astronaute> it doesnt play at all just skipp al files as they were 0 secondes
<astronaute> i retry
<xsacha> odd, never had that :S
<bertu> when i try to open a cd or the konqueror, i am getting this error
<bertu> There was an error loading the module Icon View.
<bertu> The diagnostics is:
<bertu> /usr/lib/kde3/konq_iconview.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6KParts16BrowserExtension12itemsRemovedERK8QPtrListI9KFileItem
<xsacha> maybe Noatun is what you want..
<bertu> can ssomeone help mee?
<astronaute> it wont work, i push play but it wont play, and stop button is still grey
<astronaute> definitly hate amarok
<astronaute> i try noatun
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: gotta run some errands(...errors?) thanks again! I'm pickin' this up a keystroke at a time...
<xsacha> dont let noatun's theme scare you, can change it to much nicer
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: that's the way to do it. one thing at a time :)
* bertu needs HELP!!
<BadRabbit320> Jucato:  I've already put my sounds in, can hardly wait to get "my" cursor stuck into this penguin...8-0
<BadRabbit320> Jucato: GOTTA run...
<bertu> also...how can i browse the drives??
<astronaute> xsacha
<bertu> !konqueror
<astronaute> noatun error : arts server blabla
<astronaute> normal ?
<astronaute> =)
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1911 kB, installed size 5168 kB
<astronaute> damn kubuntu
<astronaute> =)
<xsacha> noatun needs arts
<astronaute> i have arts in adept
<astronaute> it say error instanciating arts
<xsacha> btw you can try Kaffeine too, it allows you drag/drop
<xsacha> yeah i mean it actually needs arts running
<xsacha> System Settings -> Sound System
<astronaute> xsacha kafeine same as amarok
<astronaute> i push play it stops immediately
<xsacha> lol
<astronaute> really i dont understand
<xsacha> have you got your music to play in any player?
<astronaute> of course
<xsacha> it's probably not a problem related to the player?
<astronaute> xmms play it good, but kubuntu wont allow me to auto open files with it
<astronaute> its says ok
<astronaute> but its opened by amarok
<astronaute> never saw a distro like this
<astronaute> and its supposed to be based on debian
<xsacha> when you first started amarok, it asked you to install some package for mp3 right?
<astronaute> nope
<macoxp> can somone help me install azureus 2.5
<xsacha> and you installed it?
<astronaute> fisrt thing ivce done is upgrade all in adept
<xsacha> have you ever installed that package?
<astronaute> of course
<astronaute> which package ?
<xsacha> it doesnt come with distro
<astronaute> amarok and kaffeine are isntalled by default
<astronaute> i installed xmms
<xsacha> you have to download it extra after installing
<astronaute> nope
<xsacha> yes
<astronaute> i have 6.06 dapper
<xsacha> to use mp3s
<astronaute> ah
<astronaute> maybe youre right then
<xsacha> it should have given you a popup telling you to
<astronaute> but why it doesnt say that it need some extra package damn
<xsacha> that popup would do it all for you
<xsacha> it does
<macoxp> xsacha: *begs* help me install azures 2.5 :D
<xsacha> but it wont repear it
<xsacha> repeat*
<astronaute> on my system i never hade that popup
<astronaute> anyway
<astronaute> i install it
<xsacha> kdemultimedia-kfile-plugin -- do you have this?
<xsacha> with an 's' on the end
<Jucato> !kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<robin> hello, I am trying to install the k7 kernel using the command line in edgy, I am doing it the same way I always have in other kubuntu versions but its not showing up in grub, any idea's anyone?
<ubotu> kdemultimedia-kio-plugins: enables the browsing of audio CDs under Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 608 kB
<xsacha> !kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins
<ubotu> kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins: au/avi/m3u/mp3/ogg/wav plugins for kfile. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 120 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Jucato> lol sorry xsacha :)
<Jucato> I guess I need more tea :S
<astronaute> i look
<astronaute> not same computer sec
<astronaute> i have them both xsacha
<xsacha> im not sure which ones it downloads because i just clicked OK
<astronaute> and i installed all 4 packages for amarok
<astronaute> availables in adept
<xsacha> but it doesnt come with
<xsacha> it asks when you load it up tho
<astronaute> i never installed it , maybe xmms installed it dunno
<astronaute> but anyways it IS installed =)
<xsacha> doubt it
<astronaute> and amarok doesnt play files ok no matter, i will use xmms its less bugged, just can someone can tell me how to force kubuntu to open files with xmms instead of amarok ?
<astronaute> xsacha im not such noob, it is installed i double checked it in adept and apt
<astronaute> you want screenshot maybe
<xsacha> what is it called then? because i dont know
<astronaute> kdemultimedia-kio-plugins
<xsacha> no lol
<BluesKaj> astronaute , I suggest you load your files into the xmms playlist
<astronaute> and sec i look other
<xsacha> i told you i dont know what it is called but i am 100% it doesnt come with it
<xsacha> it asks you to download it when you first load it and doesn't ask again
<astronaute> BluesKaj yes i have to do that because drag and drop doesnt works, but i would like at least to open mp3 files in xmms on click in konqeror and not in amarok
<astronaute> xsacha ok then you are maybe right, but chance that that happens to me are near to 0 with bot kaffeine and amarok
<xsacha> they only prompt once..
<astronaute> im debian user and really read all popups especially error ones
<astronaute> anyway it wont work its not problem
<BluesKaj> if you move your files into xmms , tou won't need to use konq
<astronaute> but how do you explain open with... feature bug ?
<xsacha> file associations bug?
<tom_> hello, i have an directorie with files: a,b,c,d,e....
<astronaute> BluesKaj drag & drop in xmms playlist ? if you are talking about it, it doesnt works
<astronaute> xsacha yes
<tom_> with rm * i remove them all
<astronaute> sorry for my bad e,nglish
<xsacha> file associations -> audio -> mp3?
<tom_> but i want to remove all except b
<xsacha> Application preference Order:
<xsacha> XMMS is on top?
<tom_> how can i do that
<tom_> ??
<astronaute> right click on any mp3 file then : open with / choose program / xmms CHECKBOX always open it with this program / Ok
<astronaute> doesnt works
<xsacha> astronaute: Settings->Properties->File Associations->Audio->x-mp3->XMMS
<bertu> can someone help me??
<xsacha> properties=configure konqueror
<astronaute> settings konqueror ?
<astronaute> k i look
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<bertu> I need someone to help me with conqueror
<silvania> Heya, my USB mouse or/and Keyboard dies on random - mostly when i start a new application in X, anyone know how to avoid having to unplug and plug usb devices in again?
<astronaute> xsacha great that works now
<astronaute> but it wont play in xmms that way
<astronaute> :)))))
<xsacha> why not?
<astronaute> ok so i think i have KDE issue here
<astronaute> dunno it says 0:0:0
<astronaute> pushing play doesnt works
<xsacha> same as amarok?
<astronaute> i suppose
<bertu> SOMEONE HELPP
<bertu> PLS
<xsacha> bad or .. most likely.. no plugin
<astronaute> no error message
<xsacha> try and find/install the mp3 plugin
<astronaute> as i said before
<bertu> :'( PLSPLSPLSPLSPLSPLSPLS
<xsacha> yes if it was bad you'd get error, so it's probably you have no
<gnomefreak> bertu: you need to tell us how we can help you if you dont we cant help
<astronaute> for exemple file : don't.mp3 appears as don%27t.mp3
<astronaute> if i click it in konqueror
<astronaute> and if I load it in xmms directly its ok
<xsacha> why are you clicking them in konqueror anyway?
<astronaute> what that can be ....
<xsacha> i think %27 works fine
<astronaute> maybe to listen music no ?
<xsacha> i've never heard of anyone clicking them in konqueror to listen to them :S
<astronaute> yes others files doesnt works too
<bertu> at last...someone responded....when i run konqueror it gives this error......
<bertu> There was an error loading the module Icon View.
<bertu> The diagnostics is:
<bertu> /usr/lib/kde3/konq_iconview.so: undefined symbol: _ZN6KParts16BrowserExtension12itemsRemovedERK8QPtrListI9KFileItemE
<astronaute> without any special caracters
<xsacha> you add to a playlist via the media player and then listen in there
<robin> Anyone know how to  set the order of os's in grub
<xsacha> ive never used konqueror for that except for individual files
<BluesKaj> astronaute , use xmms to store your mp3 files, not konq
<gnomefreak> bertu: what version of konq. what version of kubuntu?
<bertu> i have edgy
<gnomefreak> bertu: ask in #ubuntu+1
<astronaute> xsacha yes but its my gfs computer, its hard to explein her that linux doesnt know how to play mp3 files on click
<astronaute> so i have to make it work or find another girl
<astronaute> :)
<astronaute> kidding
<xsacha> teach her how to use the media player and in the mean time, try and find the plugin
<xsacha> :P
<astronaute> yes, but she is already bored always oppening xmms and adding files
<bertu> ok
<xsacha> you just add once :S
<xsacha> and much faster when you do add
<astronaute> you know gfs are weird
<xsacha> ..no.. lol
<astronaute> she prefer having folder open with mp3s in there
<astronaute> and clicking on them
<BluesKaj> astronaute , ppl here are giving good advice ...won't work unless you follow it....linux isn't windows , better get used to it
<usamahashimi> hi all
<astronaute> BluesKaj im on debian, my gf is on kubunto, i hate windows my gf love simplicity
<hazard2> *TEST*
<hazard2> Wow, I'm confused.
<hazard2> I don't have an IP...and I'm here....
<xsacha> well, you do :)
<astronaute> hazard2 is "hazard" (n=hazard@129.63.27.118)
<hazard2> inet addr:169.254.173.242
<hazard2> no, I assure you I don't.
<xsacha> so?
<silvania> anyone else having problems posting new paste on pastebin.com?
<BluesKaj> simple enuff to store the mp3s in xmms
<xsacha> inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0   -- this is my eth0
<xsacha> doesnt mean i have no ip
<avuton> Is there a list of known issues for kubuntu 6.10-rc? I'm thinking of migrating my wife over today from OpenSUSE; I want to make sure things go smooth.
<hazard2> 169 is the 'self assigned' IP range.
<astronaute> hazard2 you are looking in wrong place, you have several eth cards maybe
<xsacha> so is 192
<hazard2> no, 192 is internal home networking
<astronaute> nope 169 means = error
<hazard2> (so is 10.*.*.*)
<Jucato> avuton: Edgy (6.10) will be released in about 2 days.
<hazard2> I know I don't have more than ethcard either
<astronaute> hazard2 your ip is 129.63.27.118 actually, so dont try to explain thing you dont master
<avuton> Jucato: so if I install -rc today, I can update in 2 days right?
<Jucato> avuton: yes
<hazard2> and no other internet stuff is worki8ng
<avuton> Jucato: sowould you happen to know if any issues?
<hazard2> (I'm thinking that IP is the cached hostname from this machine on the IRC server)
<astronaute> ok then you are jesus i suppose welcome back
<xsacha> maybe your DNS hazard
<hazard2> that too
<silvania> Here is my problem in detail: http://pastebin.com/812584  still having my usb mouse die when i open programs
<Jucato> avuton: not really. there might be some tings they'd try to iron out. but I don't have anything specific
<hazard2> Yea, so this is weird (we just lost and got power back a few seconds ago, so I dunno what's going on)
<xsacha> i've had that before
<silvania> Any help apperciated - so i dont have to unplug and replug my mouse every 5mins!
<avuton> Does kubuntu have to lvm support?
<xsacha> you're at uni hazard?
<hazard2> yes
<Jucato> avuton: yes. but you need to use the Alternate Install CD (text based installer) rather than the Desktop CD (Live CD) to have LVM support at installation
<xsacha> University of Massachusetts - Lowell
<hazard2> so god knows what's going on
<hazard2> Yes, its not hard to figure out from DNS
<xsacha> it's hard to get it without someones ip
<ZeeO> .
<avuton> Jucato: thanks again
<hazard2> which I'm to lazy to mask inIRC.
<xsacha> lol
<hazard2> still self assigned.
<hazard2> sigh
<hazard2> looks like all the ineternet I'm gunna get is IRC
<Lynoure> hazard2: try running the interface down or up, or just run dhcp client again
<hazard2> (though even this shouldn't be working)
<Lynoure> (gone)
<xsacha> try not self assigned
<hazard2> no, the IP range shoulld be 129.whatever, not 169.whatever
<MaterMaravillae> offtopic question: (i'm spanish) How do you call the time period in which if a product you bought stops working you get a free replacement? warranty or guarantee?
<xsacha> try http://64.233.167.99 hazard2
<hazard2> try for what?
<xsacha> see if it's dns?
<hazard2> MaterMaravillae: both, sort of
<ZeeO> hey what is a good place to insatll unrar to
<MaterMaravillae> sort of?
<MaterMaravillae> dang
<MaterMaravillae> haha
<hazard2> yea, google opened.
<xsacha> DNS problem then
<ZeeO> so i can run it from no matter where
<MaterMaravillae> but they're both valid, aren't they?
<hazard2> watching the network traffic, it seems everyone is still asking for IPs.
<Qaldune> creo q si mater
<MaterMaravillae> ok thx hazard2 y Qaldune
<hazard2> but warranties I think you generally pay for, and garuentees you just kind of get with the product (EG, a 30day money back gaurentee, vs a 3 year warranty you buy)
<MaterMaravillae> oh
<macoxp> hey my samba shares stoped working can someone help me?
<hazard2> But I'm not sure.
<MaterMaravillae> ok hazard2
<hazard2> later, off to class
<hazard2> (and away from the networking insanity)
<BluesKaj> Warranty's are usually the norm , guarantees have more to do with a financial contract than a product .
<MaterMaravillae> i just needed to know that i wasn't using a word that doesn't exist
<MaterMaravillae> thanks  a lot
<MaterMaravillae> ty
<BluesKaj> warranty!
<JuJuBee> I need assistance.  I installed kubuntu a few weeks ago and recently re-installed ubuntu then the kde stuff.  Under kubuntu, there was a K menu item called System Settings.  I was able to control the Display properties with that.  I have a laptop with external rgp that   I use in my classroom.  Where is the display properties now?  I dont see it with the recent install?
<xsacha> in Settings JuJuBee
<macoxp> JuJuBee: are you running ubuntu with kde or kubuntu
<xsacha> ubuntu with kde from what i understand
<JuJuBee> ubuntu with kde
<macoxp> hey my samba shares stoped working can someone help me?
<xsacha> JuJuBee: default kde from source sticks it in Settings directory
<xsacha> menu
<JuJuBee> Where do I set mirror or span for my monitor?
<xsacha> should be a display option there
<MetaMorfoziS> on your monitor's hud;)
<MetaMorfoziS> or osd
<JuJuBee> Sorry to sy, but there isn't.
<xsacha> Monitor & Display
<JuJuBee> Nope.
<xsacha> it's in Computer Administation menu
<przemek> macox: Try on #samba
<JuJuBee> No Monitor's & Display.
<xsacha> do you have kde control?
<JuJuBee> Control Center? Yes
<xsacha> yes in there
<klerfayt> what is kubuntu edgy channel?
<xsacha> here :)
<Jucato> klerfayt: you could also try asking in #ubuntu+1
<JuJuBee> No monitors and display in any section of kde control center
<arriesp> xao gente
<xsacha> nothing similar to display?
<JuJuBee> Nope.
<BluesKaj> monitor/
<JuJuBee> no monitor.
<xsacha> it's in there somewhere though cause it's always been there for me :P
<BluesKaj> appearances?
<xsacha> i assumed when he said any section, he checked all sections like appearances
<BluesKaj> yeah
<robin> is there a program that will configure tv out? I have mine working but just wondering if there is an easior way for next time?
<JuJuBee> I Did.  Appearance & Themes
<JuJuBee> No monitor settings.
<BluesKaj> I haven't run ubuntu for a while ...my memory fades
<xsacha> for me: Computer Administration
<xsacha> in kubuntu right now
<xsacha> from source it was called something else
<oslo> when i try to open an audio cd in konqueror i see no files
<MetaMorfoziS> whan ff2 relasing?
<MetaMorfoziS> i know that in today
<xsacha> it has been released yesterday
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don't see anywhere
<MetaMorfoziS> yes?hmm! i want my firefox 2:)
<xsacha> released version is same as rc3
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: later this day, I think. but you have to wait for someone to package it in Ubuntu to get it from the repos
<MetaMorfoziS> no i like from binary
<JuJuBee> Can I install the Monitor Control separately?
<MetaMorfoziS> but okay..
<macoxp> xsacha: hey can you help me install azures 2.5?
<MetaMorfoziS> i can't wait:///
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: from repos = binary
<xsacha> i dont know what azures is :S
<xsacha> !azures
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry, so i dthinked to download the tar.bz and mv to /opt...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about azures - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> !azureus > xsacha
<MetaMorfoziS> ^ typo;)
<xsacha> you should have let that paste in channel, it had installation instructions link :P
<MetaMorfoziS> i think the flash 9 have some space in the topic...
<MetaMorfoziS> notM
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<xsacha> !azureus>macoxp
<macoxp> xsacha: how bot firefox 2 rc3?
<macoxp> bout
<xsacha> i really dont know.. maybe my amd64 repository is special
<xsacha> but firefox 2.0 final is listed in my web section repository
<macoxp> xsacha: i download firefox-2.0rc3.tar.gz and now i dont know what to do with it
<xsacha> you dont need to, it's in adept
<macoxp> xsacha: v2?
<xsacha> yes
<xsacha> it has been there for about a day i think
<MetaMorfoziS> but in otherways
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefoxNewVersion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefoxNewVersion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> orsomething else
<MetaMorfoziS> ;)))
<MetaMorfoziS> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<MetaMorfoziS> oh, that^^
<MetaMorfoziS> thattells you what you need with tar.bz
<Jucato> er that's a very old wiki
<xsacha> if i try to apt-get firefox  -- it installs firefox 2.0 from repository
<MetaMorfoziS> but the apt-get way is easiest
<MetaMorfoziS> old, but work
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ yes? ff2 isn't erlased yet
<xsacha> it is
<MetaMorfoziS> (if i know good)
<bertu> hey..its working
<bertu> XD
<bertu> tonio_: working!
<macoxp> MetaMorfoziS: hey i searched adept but cant find it
<Tonio_> bertu: hehe cool :)
<xsacha> 2.0 final has been on public ftp and http since yesterday
<xsacha> macoxp: do Fetch Updates
<bertu> now...from where can i browe the hdd...sort of the my computer
<xsacha> then types in firefox in search, it'll be 2.0
<macoxp> i dont see 2.0 anywhere only 1.5
<bertu> tonio_: how can i browse the hdd?
<xsacha> maybe just for amd64, but i doubt it..
<BluesKaj> FF2 can be DL'd here:    ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/
<xsacha> ill post a screenshot.... here: http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/6544/snapshot1bf6.png
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I think they're saying somewhere that downloading it from the FTP directly is "hurting Mozilla"
<xsacha> has been in repository as 2.0 for almost a day
<xsacha> atleast
<bertu> can soneone tell me how to open the "cOmputer?
<SHRIKEE> :o
<SHRIKEE> grab a screwdriver
<macoxp> xsacha: can the wrapper run a 32 bit wireless driver on a 64 bit linux?
<BluesKaj> Jucato , I just DL'd it no prob
<xsacha> ndiswrapper? not sure
<xsacha> BluesKaj: http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/6544/snapshot1bf6.png  -- you can d/l from repository
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's not you that's going to have the prob. it's them. but anyway, I don't know how it hurts them. they're just sayintg that it does
<macoxp> BluesKaj: i want linux-i686 right?
<robin> what do most think of automatix here?
<BluesKaj> yes macoxp , as long as yer running a new P4 pc
<xsacha> evil
<SHRIKEE> why is ff2 so big
<SHRIKEE> 33M
<robin> evil? lol
<xsacha> 33M is big? :P
<SHRIKEE> well 1.5 is like 6-9M
<macoxp> BluesKaj: i'm running a new amd pc :D
<hazard2> it is on a 4gb drive
<xsacha> all the eyecandy ;)
<xsacha> i honestly don't know, i don't use it
<SHRIKEE> xsacha, remember a couple of hours ago. the fan control thing i was asking about?
<macoxp> xsacha: it must onyl be 64 kubuntu caus i dont see it like you
<xsacha> yes shrikee
<SHRIKEE> when iclose the lid of my laptop the fan actually turns of
<SHRIKEE> untill the lid is opened
<xsacha> macoxp: i've had that for almost a day, weird that they would give it to 64 first
<MetaMorfoziS> macoxp: please geive me alink for firefox2
<MetaMorfoziS> i have never found it
<SHRIKEE> but otherwise its on the whole time
<MetaMorfoziS> not never, nowhere
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<xsacha> MetaMorfoziS: ftp://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/
<macoxp> why is the firefox downlaod 300 mb's?
<macoxp> wtf?
<xsacha> that's development one lol
<SHRIKEE> lol
<SHRIKEE> its 33M
<SHRIKEE> not 300
<xsacha> the devel one is 300
<macoxp> 340.2 mb
<hazard2> BAH!!!!!
<xsacha> HTTP link: http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/
<hazard2> It seems all my internet stuff works (and I have an IP), *BUT* Kopte won't connect.
<MetaMorfoziS> umuhuhuh i have it form ftp
<MetaMorfoziS> thx:D
<MetaMorfoziS> its 9.0mb.
<xsacha> 5.4MB for me
<macoxp> xsacha: what do i do there?
<xsacha> but that's cause you choose specific language
<macoxp> oh lol i was downloading all the diferent languges lol
<xsacha> oh oops, 9.2MB for me :P
<xsacha> macoxp: i think you downloaded source
<xsacha> 35MB
<MetaMorfoziS> yes the 35mb is the source
<pielgrzym> anyone knows bash well? I want to have a script that will move mp3 files and folders containing mp3 from download folder to music folder. The problem is I can't figure how to make find copy directories containing mp3 :)
<MetaMorfoziS> why not publi is this?
<MetaMorfoziS> in getfirefox.com it adverts the oldver...
<SHRIKEE> FF2 is not out yet, its only release candidates youer downloading
<xsacha> it has been on their public http and ftp for over a day
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<xsacha> AND this version is IDENTICAL to rc3
<MetaMorfoziS> or int htat case why it named firefox2.0?
<MetaMorfoziS> rc23 is in rc3 folder:/
<MetaMorfoziS> not?
<SHRIKEE> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/
<MetaMorfoziS> 2-
<SHRIKEE> stare to that
<hazard2> pielgrzym: cp -r `find {thing to find and where to find it setup so it echos the directory/filename}` {destination folder}
<MetaMorfoziS> Download Firefox 1.5.0.7 for Linux i686, Hungarian (8.1MB)
<MetaMorfoziS> hm,
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<xsacha> click on preview below that meta
<xsacha> and then click on rcs
<xsacha> and then you'll see 2.0 RC 3
<MetaMorfoziS> umphumphumph
<xsacha> 2.0 RC 3 is identical to 2.0 final
<hazard2> though, actually, that would only copy MP3s (assuming you had find looking for the right thing), and you'd have iussues with spaces and special characters.
<MetaMorfoziS> so i don1t understand
<xsacha> in every way except build string
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<pielgrzym> hazard2: I use: find [-criteria]  -exec cp {}
<MetaMorfoziS> so this is rc3?
<MetaMorfoziS> and the latest is not relased
<xsacha> final is rc3, but the one you downloaded has final string
<pielgrzym> hazard2: but how to choose only the directories containing only mp3?
<SHRIKEE> so it seems, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> currently  i have the2-3 days old rc3
<hazard2> the crieterica thing for find never works right for me, so usually pipe it into grep
<MetaMorfoziS> so no newer relased than this
<xsacha> the actualy final is called final and it's the one you are downloading but final is actually rc3 renamed
<hazard2> then have a larger script figure out the rest from that
<hazard2> (the problem becoming space handling and the like)
<pielgrzym> hazard2: find ./ -maxdepth 2 -iname '*.mp3' -exec cp -rf {} mp3ki2/ \; <- this only copies files, I'd like it to copy dirs with mp3 too :)
<compudaze> morning
<hazard2> then I think you need a larger script to fiugure out "does the folder I'm coping this MP3 from contain only mp3s?" then copy it if it does
<SHRIKEE> thats complex, hazard2
<hazard2> (you'd likely need realpath, dirname and basename in there somewhere)
<pielgrzym> hazard2: could you give me any clues how to determine if a folder has only mp3? I'm a bash newbie :)
<hazard2> yea, well, Its how I'd do it (overly complex)
<macoxp> the insall instructions you gave me dont work lol
<hazard2> umm....
<xsacha> cycle through each and check if they end in .mp3
<SHRIKEE> lol
<hazard2> yup
<SHRIKEE> im gonna get dressed
<xsacha> if not then skip to next dir
<hazard2> echo {filename} | rev | grep '3pm.' <if that returns something then the current file is an mp3
<pielgrzym> xsacha: cycle using ls?
<xsacha> find/*|grep .mp3         <-- this works to just get all mp3s
<xsacha> listed
<xsacha> space between find and .
<xsacha> slash
<pielgrzym> I'll need a loop than to pass the echo results to variables
<hazard2> yes
<pielgrzym> thanks for tips guys :)
<hazard2> while({somecodition}) ; do
<hazard2> done
<pielgrzym> :)
<hazard2> a for loop might work better (but spaces become an issue)
<compudaze> Any idea why I can't change to the correct refresh rate in KDE or GNOME? I have the xorg.conf correct I thought. HorizSync is 30-97, and VertRefresh is 50-180 per the monitor specs. I'm trying to set 77hz for 1600x1200 but I can only chose 50hz.
<hazard2> which you can fix by turning the spaces into some non-printable character (assuming that that character isn't used anywhere else)
<SHRIKEE> ugh amarok is a bitch
<pielgrzym> SHRIKEE: yes it is :) but a really nice one ;)
* MetaMorfoziS sad about not relased ff2 final yet:((((
<xsacha> it has meta
<ravaria> hi
<macoxp> pielgrzym: i want it to have all the pritty album art like the new windows player
<MetaMorfoziS> that is rc3, you said...
<xsacha> this link mozilla recommends -- it uses roundrobin server -- http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<MetaMorfoziS> or i don't undersatnd you.
<xsacha> the final release is rc3.. that's how it works
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not in the main sites
<MetaMorfoziS> only in ftps
<xsacha> they choose an rc as the final
<xsacha> they just rename it to final
<MetaMorfoziS> eh?
<ravaria> can anyone tell something bout a good 2p2 for kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> and in this case why not any update for it?
<compudaze> u mean p2p?
<xsacha> that link gives download to it
<MetaMorfoziS> ravaria, nicotine is a soulseek
<xsacha> you can not upgrade 1.5 to 2.0 yet
<MetaMorfoziS> client
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> i have rc3
<ravaria> & run with kubuntu?
<xsacha> they are going to make a new 1.5 patch that will allow such a massive change i believe
<MetaMorfoziS> for 2-3days
<macoxp> there should be an automatix tar installing program lol
<xsacha> well rc3 is identical to the final release MetaMorfoziS
<macoxp> automatic
<Chousuke> macoxp: that's called APT :P
<ravaria> metamorfozis, run on kubuntu?? what about museek or pyseek?
<MetaMorfoziS> eh, so it upgraded himself automatically?
<macoxp> Chousuke: apt should let you select tar files and install them for you lol
<MetaMorfoziS> ravaria, dunno, but nicotine is a gtk app for soulseek
<xsacha> grr MetaMorfoziS what are you talking about?
<MetaMorfoziS> hm okay, one question, what is the old rc3's useragent?
<xsacha> the code in rc3 is identical to the final release of version 2.0 -- only the name changed
<MetaMorfoziS> Friefox2.0rc3?
<xsacha> the build dates are identical
<MetaMorfoziS> only? no any update?
<Chousuke> macoxp: it can't do that
<ravaria> what means gtk?
<xsacha> no update whatsoever, only rename
<Chousuke> macoxp: the tar files contain no information about what is supposed to be installed and where :/
<Chousuke> macoxp: so you have no control
<Jucato> ravaria: GTK = the GIMP Tool Kit, the toolkit used by GNOME
<MetaMorfoziS> ravaria, gtk is a widget library (buttons, checkboxes menus etc) kde uses qt, and gnome uses gtk. gtk is nasty and old, and not crossplatform
<MetaMorfoziS> kde uses qt anyways
<MetaMorfoziS> but both can run both apps
<MetaMorfoziS> so you can run gnome app on ke and kde app on gnome....
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: not true. GTK is crossplatform
<Chousuke> MetaMorfoziS: hm. GTK is cross-platform
<MetaMorfoziS> no, it's not exists for macosx
<MetaMorfoziS> iirc
<Chousuke> yes it does
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, so its crossplatform
<Chousuke> but it's still alpha
<Chousuke> :P
<xsacha> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> but old and nasty:)
<Chousuke> I'm not too sure about that either :/
<compudaze> so any ideas why i can't change refresh rates?
<Chousuke> Cross-platform doesn't mean that software exists for Windows, Linux and OS X though.
<MetaMorfoziS> yes..
<MetaMorfoziS> so qt exists more devices/platforms than gtk
<MetaMorfoziS> for example pdas and mobilephones...
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<Chousuke> yeah, it does.
<Jucato> but so does GTK
<tx> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> compudaze: because your vertical and horizontal refresh rantes in xorg.conf are not correct
<MetaMorfoziS> n-
<MetaMorfoziS> rates^
<Chousuke> QT3 on windows just happens to be non-free. :)
<compudaze> according to the manufacturer they are
<ravaria> so... nicotine or dunno??
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, qt have sucks licenses
<MetaMorfoziS> dupble licenses or wtf...
<Jucato> but Qt4 is :)
<Chousuke> QT4 will fix that though.
<MetaMorfoziS> double'
<tx> is there netpbm-progs for kubuntu ? i am trying to use gocr with jpeg and these tools are needed, but apt-cache doesn't find them
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: Firefox also has double licensing
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm a typo writer expert;)
<MetaMorfoziS> yes???
<MetaMorfoziS> what type, for commercial is not free?
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ qt haev something like that
<MetaMorfoziS> no?
<Jucato> yeah but not all double licensing are like that
<Jucato> anyway, Qt4 is now free on Windows, too
<compudaze> HorizSync 30-97 and VertRefresh 50-180 - specs from viewsonics website
<Jucato> as long as you use the GPL license
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ compudaze fire up a konsole:
<compudaze> it's up
<compudaze> with the config open
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old061024
<xsacha> cant wait for all the changed in qt4/kde4 next year
<compudaze> but i can give u whatever u need
<tx> how can i install giftopnm in kubuntu ? in what package ?
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pielgrzym> what's the difference between grep and fgrep?
<MetaMorfoziS> find this lines:
<compudaze> k
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> no
<Chousuke> just do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compudaze> i already reconfigured that way Chousuke
<Chousuke> manual editing of the config can be avoided. :)
<Chousuke> and did you set the refresh rates manually there?
<compudaze> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> moment
<MetaMorfoziS> lol i have not setted the refreshrate
<Chousuke> x.org should autodetect this stuff anyway :/
<compudaze> advanced monitor config, it asks for the hsync and vrefresh - i entered the correct numbers for my monitor
<compudaze> even remove the monitor line completely did nothing
<tx> please help, what package i need to install to have giftopnm ?
<compudaze> to let it 'auto-detect'
<MetaMorfoziS> oheyeah thais is what oyu need
<MetaMorfoziS> Section "Monitor"
<MetaMorfoziS> Identifier "Generic Monitor"
<MetaMorfoziS> Option "DPMS"
<MetaMorfoziS> HorizSync 28-64
<MetaMorfoziS> VertRefresh 43-60
<MetaMorfoziS> EndSection
<MetaMorfoziS> sory
<compudaze> basicly what i have
<MetaMorfoziS> i selected too much
<compudaze> cept with the correct numbers
<MetaMorfoziS> so you need to write something like this tothe monitor section
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: yes a bit too much :)
<MetaMorfoziS> so compudaze if you set that well your xorg isn't wake up once again:DD
<MetaMorfoziS> but in anyways if you corret it is on the good frequenxy
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm a bit fluster
<compudaze> same settings work in fedora, windows of course works
<macoxp> i'm haxoring windows media player 11
<compudaze> i'll try a different driver
<MetaMorfoziS> why the ****?
<MetaMorfoziS> i like if anybody moves to linux and oneminute from that want to install crap win progs'
<MetaMorfoziS> why not good for you the mplayer, and the mplayerr-plugin in firefox?:D
<Jucato> does anyone know where the docs for Quanta's Documentation tab are located? what package installs it?
<macoxp> MetaMorfoziS: i like the albuim art orginizer
<MetaMorfoziS> mplayer ablle to play mms:// etc...
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno what is that.
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don'T think you can't do something like that in other linux app
<macoxp> MetaMorfoziS: hold on i'll get you a screen
<MetaMorfoziS> forex in crap amarok or kaffeine...
<franjesus> compudaze: try to remove the HorizSync VertRefresh lines
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry, i don1T want flame, so not crap
<macoxp> http://www.hyperosforum.co.uk/images/LAURENT/VISTA/Vista08b%20-%20Windows%20Media%20Player%2011.jpg
<belsebub> the gnome setting "Assistive Technology Support".. what would that be in kubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> thisis a simple thumbnailer for images
<MetaMorfoziS> umph?
<xsacha> amarok does that... :P
<MetaMorfoziS> and konqueror...
<MetaMorfoziS> and anything
<MetaMorfoziS> if you copy media files to your desktop that looks like this...
<MetaMorfoziS> without this crap feel;)))
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the big difference between firefox2c3 and ff2? (i want to check what version that i have)
<macoxp> if armorok had orginizing by art rather then text i would switch
<xsacha> organise by art? what you mean?
<MetaMorfoziS> artist...
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<macoxp> no alubim art
<macoxp> look at screen
<xsacha> how can you sort by pictures?
<macoxp> yes!
<xsacha> in the pic they are sorted alphabetically
<MetaMorfoziS> xsacha: not
<MetaMorfoziS> check ht first line
<xsacha> MetaMorfoziS: for the last time ff2rc3 IS ff2 final
<xsacha> weird
<xsacha> lol
<MetaMorfoziS> brambrambram
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm not 100%i have the latest ff:/
<xsacha> rc3 is identical to latest.. just the name was changed
<BluesKaj> click on about FF
<Jucato> unless there were some last minute fixes they added
<MetaMorfoziS> in the update log onlly have 10.22 the last update
<xsacha> naah the build date is the same jucato
<Jucato> ah
<MetaMorfoziS> that is the rc3
<pielgrzym> hey folks :) is there a way to invoke a popup, simmilar to the one kopere has - I want to invoke it from shell (I don't like knotify default window with 'ok' button - I want a popup ;)
<xsacha> you can d/l newest because "rc3" doesnt look nice, but i'm just telling you -- you're just downloading the name :P
<macoxp> xsacha: hey i was following this tut to get my keyboard working withthe vol play pause ect and it was working but now when i reboot it stoped and i get a text box saying somthing about it
<xsacha> pielgrzym: i don't get what you want, but try: katapult
<xsacha> it's a splash screen without an ok button, does that count? :P
<xsacha> hmm i'll need to take that tutorial too macoxp :P
<xsacha> you dont just specify larger keyboard?
<pielgrzym> xsacha: you know how 'dcop knotify' works? It opens a window with text and a button :) I would like to pop-up a balloon like the one that pops out in tray when you recieve kopete message :)
<macoxp> xsacha:  the tut had me work on a xmodmap.conf file
<xsacha> ahhh yes, i've used that
<pielgrzym> xsacha: a balloon that would notify me that my mp3 logicalvolume is running low on space :)
<macoxp> xsacha: but now when the os starts it loads a text doc not the keys like it should
<xsacha> the keys dont work?
<xsacha> pielgrzym: qt instead of knotify?
<pielgrzym> xsacha: hmm, I'll try :D perhaps you have some links to proper docs? ;)
<macoxp> xsacha: does konqurer have a online history so i can go back and find the tut to show you?
<Jucato> macoxp: it's in the Navigation Panel (F9)
<Jucato> the history I mean
<xsacha> under bookmarks
<macoxp> bookmarks?
<Jucato> ??
<xsacha> on the immediate left after pressing F9
<xsacha> it's underneath the star (bookmarks)
<macoxp> f9 moves my windows all around
<Jucato> aah ok
<Jucato> macoxp: F9 in Konqueror
<Jucato> it's like a sidebar. the icon for History is like a clock
<xsacha> you're using beryl
<macoxp> still does hold on let me edit beryls keys
<xsacha> ?
<Jucato> oh...
<xsacha> that's Scale in beryl settings
<Jucato> lol no wonder...
<MetaMorfoziS> hmm i wonder...
<MetaMorfoziS> the new firefox is f*** fast...
<MetaMorfoziS> the startup time...
<macoxp> ok found it hold on while i look
<macoxp> http://www.tannerstokes.com/2006/08/02/getting-those-multimedia-keys-to-work-in-kubuntu/
<xsacha> hey my multimedia keys already work lol
<xsacha> i just tried them
<macoxp> xsacha: i hate you lol
<xsacha> amarok stopped playing ehrn i clicked stop
<xsacha> and then i clicked start
<xsacha> email button brought up Kmail Composer
<macoxp> xsacha: why does yours get to "just work"
<xsacha> did you choose 104 key keyboard?
<macoxp> xsacha: i dont know
<xsacha> in xorg.conf
<macoxp> xsacha: i did the tut
<macoxp> and it worked till i shut down
<xsacha> o well, mine's fine
<xsacha> i never use those keys though, they are at top of keyboard.. so far away
<andres_> hola
<macoxp> xsacha: can you help me fix this it's annoying haveing it pop up a text box everything i start the os
<xsacha> what text box?
<xsacha> i gotta sleep, gnite
<macoxp> xsacha: later
<maryen_> OMG
<maryen_> im not wandering into gentoo anymore
<maryen_> after trying to get it to install last night, i gave up when i couldn't find the stage tarball i needed.
<maryen_> and i was playing with a premade virtualization last night, and had told it to emerge kde...
<maryen_> its still not done 6 hours later ><
<JosefK> maryen_, what are the specs of the box you're building it on?
<BluesKaj> maryen, I haven't tried gentoo , but I hear it's a real difficult install for noobs
<BluesKaj> not that you asre a noob by any means , maryen_...from the sound of it :)
<brainwashed> gentoo tries to be user friendlier, but their installer is ... crappy
<JosefK> gentoo has an installer now?
<foodcoman> It's a beautiful day in the neighbor hood.  Edgy is almost here.
<brainwashed> JosefK: yes, they even made it the default install method, but it doesn't seem to like my laptop ... just crashes
<ravaria> hey.. ones i get the cafeine stuff... it get up-grade normally with the rest of my computer?
<tobias> anyone know any cool games for ubuntu? like masters of orion or something?
<tobias> or kubuntu even
<JosefK> neverball's pretty good if you know the secret (use the keyboard, not the mouse)
<CVirus> brainwashed: I guess if you want to use gentoo .. then you should be experienced enough to be able to install it from command line ... and please dont start a Flame war .. I'm a Gentoo user myself
<tobias> josefk: thanx ill try that one
<tobias> josefk: do i find it in adept?
<JosefK> tobias, you should do, it's in universe/multiverse
<ravaria> hey.. ones i get the cafeine stuff... it get up-grade normally with the rest of my computer?
<tobias> :)
<tobias> i love kubuntu
<foodcoman> Wesnoth is kind fun Turn based.
<brainwashed> CVirus: I was a Gentoo user too and went through the whole installation process, used it for some months. But _if_ they make the installer the default installation method, it would be nicer if it actually works, thats all I'm saying.
<c13398> uahuahua
<ravaria> can anyone tell me if nicotine get updates like the rest of kubuntu'
<ravaria> ?
<tobias> foodcoman: Ill try that one to, is it in adept?
<foodcoman> tobias: Yeah
<leandrinn> auhauha
<tobias> weee
<tobias> ravaria: it should i think
<B-Minus> hello
<Das> thank
<tobias> ravaria: I think all the stuff you install in adept gets updates when available
<Das_Ei> mmm....
<foodcoman> tobias: Its in Universe/Games
<tobias> foodcoman: is it a repository I must add?
<Das_Ei> i don't know... i new in kubuntu stuff... i feel like a lamer
<CVirus> brainwashed: got your point
<Das_Ei> thanks any way
<tobias> foodcoman: I found wesnoth so I have that repository :)
<foodcoman> tobias: You just have to make sure its enabled in Adept Menu Adept/Manage Repositories.
<foodcoman> Yeah
<Das_Ei> the line was "su -c 'echo "deb http://www.nicotine-plus.org/ubuntu branch main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'" should it be installed on the adept?
<foodcoman> tobias: Search and you will find.  http://www.happypenguin.org/
<tobias> foodcoman: thanx :)
<tobias> Im a very happy penguin
<maryen_> JosefK: its a dell e1505
<Das_Ei> the line was "su -c 'echo "deb http://www.nicotine-plus.org/ubuntu branch main" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'" should it be installed on the adept?
<foodcoman> tobias: Lots of adventure games, some require installation like http://www.eternal-lands.com/
<foodcoman> tobias: Pretty easy for some of the established multiplayer games
<maryen_> BluesKaj: I'd say my experience with linux is moderate, but sadly I can't install gentoo until i find that one file (either that or do a text-based install again)
<BluesKaj> well maryen_, I'm still a bit of a linuxnoob so i enjoy kubuntu due to it's stability and ease of use
<v3ctor> i am not a linuxnoob so i enjoy kubuntu due to it's stability and ease of use
<BluesKaj> altho I'm a bit miffed at cups not being able to see my windows network printer/USB hub connection
<BluesKaj> :) v3ctor
<phil_> kikou
<phil_> hello
<phil_> hox are you
<phil_> how are you?
<Alter-Ego> does anyone here use cacti ?
* buz is confused
<|WAL|> how long after Firefox 2.0 is released is it expected that there will be a Kubuntu package for?
<jhutchins_wk> More than 15 minutes.
<buz> can someone help me and tell me what suspend mode kernel 2.6.15 uses by default?
<buz> for suspend to ram
<|WAL|> jhutchins_wk: what is the typical turnover time for similar things?
<trappist> |WAL|: generally new versions of apps won't appear in the repos until the next release of ubuntu, except for the backports repo
<slow-motion> hallo
<|WAL|> trappist: ok thanks
<tony__> hello. my adapt package manager has been locked., and i can not install other packages.. how can i fix this problme
<crrj> You may have it running more than once
<jhutchins_wk> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tony__> i tired to install a package few days ago and system froze ( didn't isntall completly)
<tony__> i did stoped KDM and restart but still get the same massage
<Jucato> tony__: type in Konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tony__> thanks.. that seems to solved the problme . :)
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> :)
<villejuho> im having problem with kmix, it doesnt start automatically, i have to start kmix every time i boot my computer.. Eny ideas how to start it automaticlly?
<apokryphos> villejuho: put an executable shortcut in ~/.kde/Autostart
* apokryphos will be out for a few
<villejuho> put what in there?
<hazard2> UGH!!! Why does kubuntu not remember the sleep timeout for the scrfeen?
<hazard2> Every shutdown I have to reconfigure it.
<andy> hallo
<hazard2> hi
<jonkelle> #mambo
<apokryphos> villejuho: a shortcut to kmix, or a bash executable file that starts kmix
<nitro[XL] > i just installed new kubuntu rc version .. but i dont have PLF repositories for this version .. can anyone help me ?
<apokryphos> villejuho: basically, any executable in there will be run on kde startup
<apokryphos> nitro[XL] : what would you want plf for?
<nitro[XL] > for additional stuff .. i need mc, firestarter and so on
<andy> sind girl hier anwesend? ;-)))
<apokryphos> nitro[XL] : both of those are in the Ubuntu repositories
<apokryphos> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<apokryphos> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<tony__> sorry , what was the command to configure adapt again ? :(
<tony__> sudo k??? --configure -a
<apokryphos> tony_: sud dpkg --configure -a ?
<apokryphos> *sudo
<nitro[XL] > so i dont have all repos in my default install
<tony__> ahh. dpkg.. i should remembger ..
<jhutchins_wk> How do you report problems on plf packages?
<apokryphos> nitro[XL] : see the FAQ on how to add relevant repositories
<tony__> damn.. i start to dislike linux :(
<tony__> database is locked
<andy> keine weiber schade ;--)))
<nitro[XL] > where is this FAQ located ?
<villejuho> ok, i get that but i want kmix panel aplett to start(sorry i write kmix in original message), so adding kmix to ~/.kde/Autostart opens the kmix window at start? or the applet?
<tony__> is there anyway to see process that are running and stop them ?
<apokryphos> tony_: 'top' or ps aux
<apokryphos> tony_: or, in KDE, ctrl+esc
<tony__> :|
<jhutchins_wk> tony: running more than one package tool will do that.
<tony__> ok, i don't have permission to kill the process
<jhutchins_wk> tony__: Maybe you should try shutting it down from wherever it's running.
<apokryphos> tony_: sudo killall programname
<tony__> yes.. but i tried to install package and is not installing and freezes right there
<tony__> its on my desktop..
<tony__> :()
<tony__> i guess i should reboot
<tomaz> is there a kubuntu+1?
<tomaz> i'm getting repaint problems using Kpdf
<timo3> Dont think soo
<jhutchins_wk> tomaz: Yeah, two days from now Edgy Eft is being released.
<timo3> Some one with more info should be able to help you
<timo3> there you go
<tomaz> no, i mean, is there a kubuntu+1 channel
<tomaz> i'm on edgy RC
<tomaz> but when i open the KPDF and scrool down the page, the Kicker get messed out.
<jhutchins_wk> You might find someone in #kubuntu-devel, but be nice.
<tomaz> i'm nice =P
<Ace2016> can someone help me to replace some html with different stuff with privoxy
<Ace2016> i have privoxy started and running
<jhutchins_wk> tomaz: Some of the -devel channels are developer only, not user support.
<Ace2016> but how do i get it to rewrite some html?
<jhutchins_wk> Ace2016: No clue, and that's hardly a kubuntu issue.
<tomaz> i'm a developer too, but never tryed to do Qt stuff.
<_Shade_> how do i install an ati card in edgy?
<_Shade_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ace2016> jhutchins: well there is only 2 other people in #privoxy who've been away for more than 14 hours so i thought someone here might know
<DHGE> Ace2016: there is good documentation - look at the action files - I only had to fiddle once with some graphics ...
<instructor> Man The FC6 Torrent is slow :(
<Ace2016> instructor: Why did you choose FC6? its been ages since i've used fedora
<instructor> Someone asked for it
<Ace2016> oh ok
* instructor awaits his thursday torrent
<osiguai> hola?
<instructor> Hello
<osiguai> estoy en pruebas
<instructor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<osiguai> gracias
<instructor> Si
<nico> Hello all
<Ace2016> Hi
<osiguai> muchas gracias
<instructor> nico: sorry all stepped out maybe we can help?
<nico> yes, thanks
<nico> instructor: i've downloaded and installed Kubuntu 6.10 and after checking that everything was going fine, I decided to go for xgl/Beryl
<nico> instructor: I used a howto in ubuntuforums, let me get the link for you
<instructor> nico: Did you ask in #ubuntu-xgl ?
<nico> instructor: not yet, I wanted to do so, but when I opened konversation, it dropped me here and you popped offering help =)
<instructor> nico: Well that's helpful I suppose :)
<macoxp> hey can anyone help me get my mp3 player working with amarok?
<nico> instructor: I just asked in #ubuntu-xgl, but it seems that no one is there =/
<fildo> away sleep / work / sleep / party /  party / cashless
<nico> instructor: by the way, I used this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271533
<Alter-Ego> macoxp: details ?
<nico> instructor: and after installing xgl/beryl, everything was going well, but I realised I couldn't use my AltGr key
<instructor> nico: oh no they are a lazy set :-) Just wait for an argument to start
<macoxp> Alter-Ego: it's a nomad jukebox zen xtra with the MTP firmware
<nico> instructor: hehe :-) it seems that no one is there...
<macoxp> Alter-Ego: basically a paly for sure device
<iorek_> hey everyone, does anybody know how to install Apache, MySQL and PHP onto Kubuntu - im a new Linux user
<Alter-Ego> macxoxp http://ubuntuforums.org/tags/index.php/zen/
<compudaze> from a terminal, sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<iorek_> thanks, i'll give it a try jst now
<Alter-Ego> iorek_: or use the pre made ubuntu server version - no gui
<iorek_> thanks, two seconds phone
<NightBird> Alter-Ego, my guess is that a new linux user will probably avoid the no-gui version :P
<nico> Alter-Ego: hi, sorry to bother, any experience with xgl/beryl?
<Alter-Ego> NightBird: yes, that is what i thought as well, but i found the server version if he packages you want to install later to be more freindly
<Alter-Ego> but yes, for a desktop os, kubuntu desktop is the best :-)
* NightBird should install either kubuntu or pcbsd some time soon...
<ermak> I have changed time, and now I get the following message: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 25 06:57:44 2006",
<NightBird> heh
<ermak> how can the problem be solved?
<ermak> sudo -K gives the same message...
<nico> ermak: i solved it deleting the contents in /var/run/sudo as root
<ianmacgregor> I'm liking KDE :)
<ermak> as root? there is no root in kubuntu...
<NightBird> ianmacgregor, yeah.... I've tried a gnome desktop(actually, I tried that first..) and I just couldn't get used to it...
<nico> ermak: i have a root account in kubuntu =)
<ermak> how?)
<nico> ermak: well, i ran "sudo passwd" as the first command ever, and then "su" to it
<ianmacgregor> NightBird: I've been on gnome for years, but KDE seems quite nice
<DaSkreech> ianmacgregor: Welcome :)
<nico> DaSkreech: still willing to help me with beryl, sir? =)
<ianmacgregor> One question. Is it possible to change the icon used for the kmenu on kicker? If so, how?
<ianmacgregor> DaSkreech: Thank you :)
<NightBird> ianmacgregor, I would guess the kde menu configurer would have that option... I don't remember what the programs name is though, so that won't be of much help :-\
<ermak> nico: may reboot help? or live cd + removing /var/run/sudo?
<ironfroggy> oh no!
<NightBird> nico, you're permanently running as a super user?
<ironfroggy> how do i update the BIOS when the update utility is an EXE?
<ironfroggy> can wine handle that?
<afm\colossus> no
<nico> NightBird: no, not in a million years!!!!
<NightBird> ironfroggy, doubtful...
<ironfroggy> dang
<afm\colossus> it cant
<ironfroggy> do i have any options?
<afm\colossus> WINE won't make real mode calls
<afm\colossus> use a DOS-based bootdisk
<ironfroggy> no sudo wine?
<nico> ermak: well, wouldn't know for sure, but I think it could help
<ironfroggy> i dont have a floppy drive
* NightBird heads out
<afm\colossus> ironfroggy: but an USB stick drive?
<ironfroggy> afm\colossus: hmm.. maybe
<ermak> :) i ll try to reboot first....
<afm\colossus> you can also boot by CD
<ironfroggy> afm\colossus: yeah but i cant make a DOS boot CD without a windows box
<_Shade_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<macoxp> i'm running dapper how do i upgrade to edgy?
<ermak> reboot helped)
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<afm\colossus> ironfroggy: of course you can
<afm\colossus> check the freedos boot images
<BluesKaj> wait til thurs macoxp, that's when the final official release for Edgy will happen
<DaSkreech> !upgrade macoxp
<DaSkreech> !upgrade > macoxp
<nico> ermak: great!
<ironfroggy> afm\colossus: wasnt sure if freedos support things that could update the bios firmware.
<foodcoman> I get Butterflies thinking about the release.  Sad really.
<DaSkreech> foodcoman: Fiesty!
<foodcoman> I enjoy the nice evolution of the product.  And I love the 6 month release cycle.  Awesome.
<toke> Hello! I have a little problem with my fresh Kubuntu installation :)
<spike_> ciao
<BluesKaj> what will be the best way to upgrade to edgy ?
<toke> I don't have any sounds when playing an mp3,cd .. :)
<hirs> dist-upgrade?
<spike_> yes
<ermak> toke:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ace2016> Hi all
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I would guess a clean install
<DaSkreech> Clean is always nice
<toke> and.. How can I have root privileges on ubuntu (in KDE, not in console) .. I need to edit sources.list
<toke> *kubuntu
<DaSkreech> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fdoving> toke: write the command daskreech said in the 'kmenu -> run command' dialog.
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: what about an upgrade from the cd ?
<jende_> Howdy... ;-)
<ermak> toke: sudo
<toke> *edit as root is also a usefull function :D
<jende_> BluesKaj: howdy
<jende_> cpk2: Howdy
<jende_> DaSkreech: where do you want to upgrade to?
<BluesKaj> hi jende_ , what's up ?
<toke> have 2 go :)
<toke> bye
<jende_> BluesKaj: nothing much...I did finally the migration of a server for one of my clients, now he's got a lovely LinuxServer
<BluesKaj> cool jende_
<jende_> BluesKaj: and a Linux-Homemade-Firewall
<BluesKaj> I was asking DaSkreech if an upgrade to Edgy from the cd would work ok ...don't want to have to reinstall all the progs
<jende_> BluesKaj: just modify your sources
<BluesKaj> ?
<jende_> BluesKaj: wanna have a lil Howto?Its just 4 lines in the console
<BluesKaj> ok
<St_MPA3b> what's better - 3 primary + 1 extended, 3+1, or 2+2?
<St_MPA3b> partitions
<jende_> St_MPA3b: it depends
<St_MPA3b> on what?
<pablet> hello, I've recently updated to edgy rc1, I think that aiglx comes integrated with Xorg, now what I have to do to have compositing active and 3d desktop? (installing beryl or what in kubuntu)
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Tm_T> !xgl > pablet
<jende_> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28126/
<jende_> St_MPA3b: basically you should have root, swap, home, tmp
<St_MPA3b> imho, /var too
<v3ctor> hmm @ tmp
<jende_> St_MPA3b: each as a partition on its own and if possible var as well and the only primary would be for me root
<xdemon> hi all
<fdoving> st_mpa3b: i recommend one big / if you don't plan to re-install frequently.
<xdemon> i need help
<St_MPA3b> and what is better for swap?
<jende_> BluesKaj: is that easy?
<xdemon> i install edgy
<fdoving> St_MPA3b: and swap of course.
<cybercoffee> \o/
<cybercoffee> :)
<St_MPA3b> i jsut dont want fast fragmentation :)
<xdemon> with root account
<St_MPA3b> just*
<xdemon> but i need sudo support
<xdemon> how i can make it?
<jende_> St_MPA3b: mine is an extended I'm doing fine
<St_MPA3b> ty
<fdoving> xdemon: 'apt-get install sudo'
<xdemon> its installed
<jende_> fdoving: howdy
<fdoving> xdemon: then you have sudo support.
<fdoving> hi jende_.
<jende_> fdoving: how are you?
<B-Minus> hello
<fdoving> xdemon: by default, users must be in the 'admin' group to be able to use sudo.
<B-Minus> am i doing something wrong ? tommy@tommy-laptop:~/.irssi/scripts$ ln -s adv_windowlist.pl autorun/
<fdoving> jende_: fine thanks, and you?
<B-Minus> that should work doesnt it ?
<x-demon> i install with root account
<jende_> fdoving: I'm damn happy, as I've just finished the migration of a SBS200 to Debian Sarge Server
<jende_> fdoving: I'm damn happy, as I've just finished the migration of a SBS2000 to Debian Sarge Server
<fdoving> B-Minus: that should work.
<fdoving> B-Minus: i recommend the scriptassist.pl script though. very handy.
<fdoving> jende_: nice. :)
<jende_> fdoving: and installed a nice IPCop with URL filter
<jende_> fdoving: IPCop is so cool
<x-demon> !beryl_problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl_problems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<x-demon> !beryl
<jende_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<x-demon> haha i cant run it
<jende_> x-demon: can't run what?
<x-demon> beryl
<x-demon> i see black screen
<jende_> x-demon: its still in pre-alpha
<x-demon> with windows
<aapzak> I'm running it now, but it has issues
<x-demon> but... many peoples use it
<x-demon> i cant
<aapzak> why?
<x-demon> bugz
<aapzak> sure
<iorek_>     hey, back now - i tried typing sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server but it just comes back saying packageapache2 could not be found, any ideas T_T
<jende_> x-demon: what have you expected? as long as its in pre-alpha its not stable at all; it's pretty much experimental, though
<x-demon> i cant use it... after installing i see black screen
<aapzak> Its the bugs which prevent you from using it?
<x-demon> i cant run it
<aapzak> every graphics card has its own issues
<jende_> iorek_: your sources might now have the correct repos enabled
<aapzak> which card do you use x-demon?
<iorek_> ?
<jende_> iorek_: your sources might not have the correct repos enabled
<x-demon> Nvidia GeForce 6600 GX
<aapzak> I had a running config on Gentoo + nvidia
<iorek_> jende: sorry mat that means next to nothing to me, how would I go about rectifying that?
<aapzak> got to have the right drivers
<fdoving> !repos > iorek_
<jende_> !apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jende_> iorek_: pastebin yur sources
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende_> !paste
<hirs> Someone is running Beryl with two monitors with twinview?
<aapzak> nope
<hirs> I get black windows when maximizing
<jende_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<hirs> oh, ok
<BluesKaj> jende_: do i run those commands after I've upgraded from the cd ?
<aapzak> actually, with new nvidia drivers you don't need xgl
<jende_> BluesKaj: no, as you don't have to need a CD with these commands, it all works staright out of you're dapper system
<pablet> does anybody know how to get samba server to work "properly" on kde 3.5 on kubuntu?? I configure it and share a folder with all permissions to every user, but when I try to acces from a remote PC, a prompt asks me for user and password...
<chx> I have two Internet providers. I am looking at http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html . Is there a script which automates this process? One of my providers , alas, gives me a dynamic IP
<cycykewl> Bonjour
<fdoving> pablet: you'll need to add a samba-user. 'smbpasswd -a username' - the username must exist on the system, as a system account, before adding with smbpasswd.
<pablet> can I configure a "guest" account that lets people enter this folders without prompting?
<fdoving> yes.
<iorek_> is it commong that elements of webpages made in linux look different when viewed through windows?
<pablet> mmmhhhhh eeeehhhhhh :D
<pablet> could you telle me how please?
<iorek_> some pages I built in Ubuntu looked way different in XP
<cycykewl> Can I migrate my ubuntu server from breeezy to dapper without installed ubuntu-desktop packet ?
<iorek_> the imges for one didn't load at all, and were unrecognised to by Fireworks
<iorek_> some <td> values were different but just the ones holding images, which i think was the reason
<pablet> only tell me if the command smbpasswd has an option to select a user as a guest user
<iorek_> i created the images in GIMP and exported as .gif but weren't recognised by Windows - cross-platform problem?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You can put in the Cd and it should prompt to upgrade
<fdoving> pablet: add a user, and set 'guest account = username'
<pablet> well, thanks for your help!!!
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech , thx
<pablet> Im going to configure it, thanks!
<pablet> bye!!!!
<fdoving> bye.
<Martijn81> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Martijn81> oops
<jende_> fdoving: everybody is leaving, ey
<fdoving> jende_: still 340 to go. :)
<jende_> ah well...
<jende_> fdoving: BluesKaj just upgraded...lets see how he goes
<jende_> fdoving: sometimes you can tell people whatever you like, and they're not really following the steps given.Kinda weird, don't you think?
<sredna> Is there a way to get a recent gs on ubuntu?
<jende_> sredna: gs?
<sredna> jende_: Gs.
<sredna> Ghostscript, that means
<sredna> Maybe there is some apt resource that has up to date packages somewhere
<jende_> sredna: I have an 8.50-1.1
<sredna> jende_: Really? I have 8.15 appearently, and I upgraded everything the other day
<jende_> sredna: you're on dapper, I guess
<sredna> jende_: How do I convince the system to try to be recent?
<sredna> I just want stable, but up to date packages
<jende_> sredna: if you're on dapper, well than it is recent what you've got, as edgy isn't yet in stable
<sredna> jende_: Gs 8.15 is ooooooold.
<jende_> !gs
<ubotu> gs: Transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 8.15-4ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 44 kB
<sredna> There is a newer stable ghostscript
<sredna> This is a key problem with any debian derived distro I guess
<jende_> sredna: in which distro?
<sredna> From the gs vendors. The current stable gs package is 8.54
<jende_> sredna: haha...in the opinion of GS it might be stable for them, but you have to make deb packages, you have to see whether how the package behaves in Ubuntu, in Kubuntu and all these sort of things. That takes a while
<jende_> brb
<notech> then how can they bring out other packages almost immediately, like firefox? not seeing how it behaves before releasing it?
<sredna> jende_: The problem with debian derivedness is that you are stuck wtih old packages quite often. Or you need to go resource hunting
<sredna> Which will give you potentially working packages with a bit of luck
<jende_> brb...got to say good night to my son
<sredna> :)
<londondave> hi all, as anyone got the ueagle-atm usb modem driver working in edgy with kernel 2.6.17-10?
<jende_> notech: don't know really what you meant re firefox?
<jende_> notech: look packages, as like as GS or FF, do have there own maintainers, so one say its ready to be distributed, the other may say its not a go, And then it depends on dependencies and stuff, AFAIK. Than again you have backports which will give yyou packages, which aren't really in stable as yet
<notech> jende_: yeah, was just trying to get an idea by comparing GS and FF with what you said about making deb packages, see how it behaves, takes a while
<jende_> notech: yeah, and most maintainers are doing that stuff or US in their sparetime
<BluesKaj> still in dapper , jende_
<jende_> BluesKaj: brb
<BluesKaj> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<vge> http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=esim9sv6.jpg <-- how do i change the font's i had back in Firefox, now it's so somehow too tiny and small
<vge> only FF is affected by it
<notech> jende_: ok, thanks. I just found FF a bit flaky and thought perhaps that was why :)
<londondave> hi all, as anyone got the ueagle-atm usb modem driver working in edgy with kernel 2.6.17-10?
<|WAL|> I'm trying to get libglib2.0-dev but I get an error
<slicslak> ubuntu, then installed kubuntu-desktop.  how do i get gdm back?
<t0taln00b> hi all
<jende_> t0taln00b: howdy
<t0taln00b> good, howdy?
<t0taln00b> :)
<jende_> t0taln00b: not to bad either...basically to be honest I'm good as well
<t0taln00b> nice to see u here btw :)
<t0taln00b> damn my kubuntu is going pretty well im impressed. like it alot :)
<SHRIKEE> :)
<t0taln00b> %)
<BluesKaj> cool, t0taln00b
<t0taln00b> yeah it's the sweetest thing i ever tried :)
<jende_> t0taln00b: Kubuntu is quite a sweety, though
<t0taln00b> yeah indeed :)
<jende_> shouldn't tell that my girl...heheh
<SHRIKEE> is there a sftp client for kde available?
<t0taln00b> lol
<t0taln00b> ;)
<SHRIKEE> something like winscp, but then for linux
<t0taln00b> btw does anybody managed to get xgl working on edgy so far? :)
<jende_> !sftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> never had any luck with xgl...always made some dumb mistake trying to install it properly
<t0taln00b> hmm...
<jende_> SHRIKEE: I guess, I saw one on sourceforge, but I'm not quite sure
<t0taln00b> well at least with dapper it works sm000thly :)
<SHRIKEE> hmm k
<foodcoman> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/2.0/
<t0taln00b> i think perhaps i'll replace it after some time by nvidia's own implementation in it's latest drivers :)
<foodcoman> Was looking at RC 3 and jumped up a directory.
<JosefK> anyone know any decent manga viewers for Kubuntu?
<JosefK> or comics in general, for that matter
<jende_> JosefK: nope, but the server works...
<JosefK> hehe :P
<jende_> damn he's - as expected - heaps faster than that bloody SBS
<jende_> JosefK: ix simply rules
<SHRIKEE> found one :D
<SHRIKEE> kbear
<jende_> JosefK: on top of it I installed on an old P3 an dedicated IPCop with a lovely URL Filter
<JosefK> jende_: pfft, nice one
<jende_> SHRIKEE: yeah...*grrrrr*...I forgot KBear
<SHRIKEE> haha
<SHRIKEE> is it good?
<BluesKaj> EDGY! it is !
<jende_> JosefK: the other company wnated to sell that client a new server for like 3,000Euros not having a Firewall
<jende_> BluesKaj: happy?
<BluesKaj> cool jende_  :)
<jende_> BluesKaj: good to know that I coould help
<JosefK> jende_: jesus :/ I ended up porting my database to Postgre today, it was short-sighted of me to choose MySQL in the first place :/
<BluesKaj> thx very much , jende_
<jende_> JosefK: Postgre is a damn cool, like beauty, don't you think
<BluesKaj> now just have to reconfig this Konverstaion window
<jende_> BluesKaj: you're always welcome, no worries
<JosefK> jende_: indeed, and I quite like having a database who's integrity I can verify too
<jende_> JosefK: I heard just recently that Pervasive wants to set up the Rel10 on Postgre, yet I guess, it's a rumour...but that would be just nic
<jende_> JosefK: I heard just recently that Pervasive wants to set up the Rel10 on Postgre, yet I guess, it's a rumour...but that would be just nice
<jende_> JosefK: all our tools like netstat -tulpen; nothing really compareable is yet in the SBS2003
<JosefK> jende_: hehe
<fdoving> jende_: can you please consider just re-typing the misspelled word. two long lines like that is a bit 'noisy' (maybe it's just me.. )
<jende_> fdoving: I will!sorry
<jende_> fdoving: will you forgive me?
<slow-motion> n8
<fdoving> jende_: no problem :)
<jende_> fdoving: thanks, I appreciate that
<ubuntu_> is there a way to install the current kubuntu stable without booting into the live environment?
<SHRIKEE> kbear stinks!
<foodcoman> ubuntu Alternative CD.
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: You mean Kubuntu Dapper ?
<SHRIKEE> whats wrong with the live bootup?
<ubuntu_> foodcoman: i tried that one, but when i went to boot it, KDE wasn't there
<SHRIKEE> eh duh?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu_: Kubuntu Alternata CD is the full Kubuntu installer
<cpk2> does anyone know how I would play a movie I have converted to be burned to a dvd?
<ubuntu_> shrikee: on the live bootup it takes longer, and sometimes it freezes
<SHRIKEE> oj
<SHRIKEE> ...
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Converted to ISO format ?
<cpk2> you know the kind that sits in a video_ts folder
<Hawkwind> cpk2: kaffeine will play it
<foodcoman> cpk2: VLC will play it.
<Hawkwind> cpk2: In fact, most every play will play it
<cpk2> Hawkwind: its not an iso and kaffeine will open the VIDEO_TS.vob but i cant click the menu buttons
<cpk2> and I would like to make sure the menu and everything works before I burn to a dvd
<foodcoman> cpk2: With VLC, maybe Kaffine too, but I open the Directory Video_TS and wham.  It works.
<axel-axes> ok
<SHRIKEE> jense, konqueror also supports sftp
<SHRIKEE> without a separate client
<macoxp> hey how to i change the clock so it's not military time
<SHRIKEE> right click the clock
<cpk2> I am generating an iso to test it I guess
<SHRIKEE> and choose configure
<cpk2> since kaffeine doesnt seem to want to play the VIDEO_TS directory
<SHRIKEE> military time does not exist btw ;) its just 24 hour clock
<macoxp> i dont see the option anywhere
<macoxp> only font size and stuff
<SHRIKEE> ahh youre right
<SHRIKEE> hold on a sec
<zorglu_> ah ? i got a 7 item menu here
<cpk2> right clicking my clock gives me 6 items and last one is configure?
<zorglu_> one being 'configure clock'
<zorglu_> cpk2: same here
<zorglu_> macoxp: 'configure clock' gives your the option you want
<macoxp> i did that where?
<SHRIKEE> right click the clock > date & time format
<SHRIKEE> and set your locale to your area
<SHRIKEE> that does the trick for me
<SHRIKEE> when i select for example north america > canada its 12 hour clock
<SHRIKEE> when i select my own are its 24 hour clock again
<SHRIKEE> *area
<macoxp> ok that worked :D
<SHRIKEE> good
<cpk2> date and time format i think also changes it
<SHRIKEE> jende, konqueror also has sftp support, which works faster than kbear
<cpk2> err how do you mount an iso again?
<SHRIKEE> dunno
<zorglu_> mountiso
<zorglu_> !mountiso
<SHRIKEE> but i do know i need a drink
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>"  -  bin/cue can be converted to ISO using !bchunk  -  ISO images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com  -  Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning
<SHRIKEE> brb
<hirs> hi
<cpk2> getting damn vlc now
<cpk2> seems like kaffeine might have failed me
<hirs> is there a way to run a script when un/pluging the power cable of a laptop?
<cpk2> knew it right when i said it
<cpk2> that i made a mistake
<cpk2> wrong channel
<zorglu_> hirs: playing with hal you can do it, it send dbus broadcast in those case i think
<hirs> since power-guidance will not turn down the brightness I have to do it with a script, but I don't now if such thing is possible
<hirs> zorglu_: ok, I'm going to have a look at hal
<jende_> cpk2: howdy
<cpk2> jende_: afternoon
<jende_> cpk2: good evening, mate
<BluesKaj> Finally ! ...disconnected my router by mistake
<jende_> BluesKaj: hehe
<foodcoman> hirs: Klaptop wont work well enough?
<hirs> foodcoman: do you mean the control panel section for laptops?
<jende_> !Klaptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Klaptop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hirs> foodcoman: the only way to change brightness on my laptop is with smartdimmer
<petter_> hey guys
<hirs> foodcoman: I'm looking for a way to automate smartdimmer
<[Al] > Guys/girls, how do I make konversation flash the taskbar and not the piddly icon in the corner?
<[Al] > on highlight
<jende_> See ya all folks I'm heading towards the bedroom
<foodcoman> hirs: gotcha, didnt know if the power profiles in Klaptop included that.
<BluesKaj> jende_:  http://pastebin.ca/219655
<aztun> I cant see the menu toolbar in konqueror with edgy
<aztun> :/
<hirs> aztun: ctrl+m ?
<cpk2> yup kaffiene failed me, it cant play a dvd directory but vlc can
<cpk2> =(
<hirs> foodcoman: I think I can't launch external programs to control brightness from klaptop
<foodcoman> cpk2: Did you check all the restricted Format articles in the Kubuntu wiki?  they have a DVD section?
<foodcoman> hirs: Gotcha.
<cpk2> foodcoman: its not an actual dvd and I am pretty sure I did everything to play all restricted formats
<aztun> lol
<aztun> thanks hirs
<hirs> aztun: :)
<[Al] > Guys/girls, how do I make konversation flash the taskbar and not the piddly icon in the corner on highlight?
<zzz> It may not be possible... Why don't you go through its configuration?
<[Al] > I have
<[Al] > I couldn't believe it wasn't possible because that's idiotic
<[Al] > So i figured I missed something
<zzz> Well, you might file a bug report with severity: wish
<[Al] > I did not know I could file wishes!
<Kr4t05> This isn't really a major thing, but can you make like larger shortcuts on the desktop?
<VanessaE> larger how?
<Kr4t05> Like, you have the regular 42px icons and then you have a huge 128px Home icon.
<Kr4t05> Or something.
<dante> hey
<dante> can anyone help?
<dante> im trying ti edit a file in the terminal, but it says kate cannot target X
<dante> or something similar
<dante> anyone know why?
<zzz> Be a bit more specific. What is the error message?
<dante> one sec
<dante> the command is kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<zzz> Okay.
<dante> the reply is kdesu: kate cannot connect to x server
<cpk2> is x running?
<dante> probably not
<[Al] > kate is a gui program
<[Al] > try vi
<zzz> Better yet, try nano
<dante> im still trying to figure out everything on linux
<dante> lol, any of these already on system?
<cpk2> dante: are you in kde right now?
<dante> yeah
<dante> running those commands from the terminal though
<cpk2> or are you just at a black screen?
<dante> at teh moment in the GUI
<zzz> Which terminal program are you using, Konsole?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello?
<cpk2> you using konsole or are you actually on a tty besides 7?
<dante> ive been pressing ctrl+alt+f1 and running that
<cpk2> thats tty1
<dante> not sure, which ever comes with the latest version of kubuntu
<dante> yeah
<cpk2> go back to tty7
<avuton> How do I install pulseaudio?
<dante> im on tty at the mo
<zzz> Oh no. You must be in X to be able to run a graphical program
<dante> tty7*
<dante> im getting confused lol
<zzz> Switch to tty7 and open up Konsole and retry.
<zzz> It should work that way.
<avuton> Can I use Adept to install pulseaudio?
<dante> kool
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anybody of you can suggest me the most linux compatible 56k analog modem for linux / kubuntu? i need to buy one and 1) have to be easy to find 2) MUST be easy to install/use because my daddy (pc-newbie) is going to use it 3) good price
<cpk2> open konsole from the kmenu and then do kdesu kate
<dante> ill give it a go
<zzz> If you'd like to use the tty, however, you can use nano
<cpk2> or vi
<zzz> try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<cpk2> or vim
<dante> groovy cheers
<dante> got it open now
<dante> cheers all
<zzz> glad to help you.
<jmamakos> test 
<zzz> Nice UTF characters!
<zzz> UTF8 that is.
<avuton> Can I use Adept to install pulseaudio, or what should I use?
<cpk2> !find pulseaudio
<ubotu> Package/file pulseaudio does not exist in dapper
<avuton> (?) no way
<avuton> !find pulse
<ubotu> Package/file pulse does not exist in dapper
<avuton> holy cow
<zzz> Try running apt-cache search pulse
<avuton> zzz: hrm, not there, I'm sorry, I'm very new to this dist, but not to linux. What's the best way of installing it if not in apt, /usr/local? :)
<j0x0r> Hi guys, I've got a problem with upgrading from Breezy to Dapper; ia32-libs refuses to install
<zzz> I have never used nor compiled that program. So I don't know...
<Whiz2> I'm having a printer issue... I've installed a printer on my Linux machine, and now I'm trying to share it over a network with Windows 98, and XP, but after following directions in a document provided by the Linux OS, it still won't share.
<zzz> You might try to download its source tarball and try the "./configure && make && make install" dance...
<avuton> zzz: thanks
<VanessaE> ew
<VanessaE> use checkinstall :)\
<j0x0r> I've tried various apt-getcommands, and even dpkg -i --force-all but it still refuses to install.. it says that ldd can't be replaced by ldd.amd64
<cpk2> avuton: see if they have a .deb at their site
<soulrider> !info armagetron
<ubotu> armagetron: 3D Tron-like high speed game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.0-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1005 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<j0x0r> Apparently I've got the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269778  No solution tho
<avuton> cpk2: it says it's in debian, I thought what was in their repository was in kubuntu. (and they don't)
<vge> can i somehow revert back to using eclipse 3.1.x rather than accidentally installed 3.2 paggage that comes with edgy?
<cpk2> avuton: well that means there should be a .deb floating around somewhere
<zzz> Good night guys/gals...
<silvania> where can i put something so that it will start when my computer starts?
<angelo> hello all! i was wondering how to play kanagram in italian... the program is translated but the anagrams are in english... any hint ?
<VanessaE> define "start"
<VanessaE> you mean when KDE starts
<VanessaE> ?
<VanessaE> or when the computer is still 'booting'?
<silvania> booting
<silvania> like i want to start teamspeak server
<VanessaE> edit your /etc/init.d/bootmisc
<VanessaE> put the commands you want to run at the top of the file after the #!/bin/sh line.
<VanessaE> you will of course need to sudo to edit that file.
<silvania> its a blank file hmm
<VanessaE> eh?
<silvania> might not be created?
<VanessaE> ack
<VanessaE> bootmisc.sh
<VanessaE> (when did that change?)
<silvania> after the comment?
<guanguil> bonsoir!!
<VanessaE> more or less
<silvania> thanks :)
<VanessaE> just as long as #!/bin/sh is the very first line...  so right below that is fine
<VanessaE> in fact, in my case I stick my extra commands between that "sh" line and the "### BEGIN INIT INFO" line.
<SbCl3> is there a keyboard shortcut to switch sessions?
<SbCl3> i thought it was Alt+F1 (or whichever number), but it appears i'm wrong
<VanessaE> In X?
<intelikey> if the session is in a different tty
<VanessaE> Ctrl+Alt+Fz
<VanessaE> Fx
<intelikey> F#
<VanessaE> :P
<Kr4t05> Has anyone managed to get a decent screen casting tool working on Kubuntu Edgy?
<SbCl3> thanks
<kamyar> hello everyone
<intelikey> i would have mentioned to SbCl3 that x sessions generally start in tty7 and go upward from there...  but that's not chisseled in stone.
<intelikey> ^ had he not left so quickly.
<intelikey> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<intelikey>  ?] 
<angelo> hello all! i was wondering how to play kanagram in italian... the program is translated but the anagrams are in english... any hint ?
<j0x0r> anyone know why my ia32 libs fail to install on my AMD64 when upgrading from breezy to dapper?
<VanessaE> time to run, bbl.
<intelikey> ttfn
<VanessaE> time to open GnG taxi service :)
<intelikey> :)
<trappist> angelo: I might be able to help in a few minutes, when the source package is done downloading
<angelo> trappist, thanks a lot :)
<aztun> exists kdelite or mini-kde or something similar?
<silvania> Is there a way to set priority to a process to make it less laggy? like a 3d game etc?
<afm\colossus> man nice @ silvania
<intelikey> kdebase
<silvania> i have done the patch on kernel to get 1000hz
<trappist> aztun: I believe the kdebase package contains and/or depends on everything you need for a minimal kde desktop
<intelikey> or kdebase-bin aztun
<trappist> silvania: man nice, as afm\colossus says
<aztun> ok thx
<silvania> okay ill check it
<LjL> what is this 1000hz thing i keep hearing about anyway?
<ianmacgregor> Where can I find some RSS feeds for Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<afm\colossus> 1000hz ticks is not recommended anyway
<silvania> its rate or something, i forgot what its called
<LjL> whatever, i'm just curious
<silvania> 200hz was standard
<trappist> silvania: it can be confusing, so think of it like this - the 'nicer' an application is (the higher its niceness) the more willing it is to let other processes interrupt it.  so you want not-very-nice for high-priority.
<LjL> like, renice -10 quake2? =)
<trappist> for example, yeah
<silvania> trappist: just that i gota run a program with:    nice <program> ?
<trappist> silvania: man nice
<LjL> brr. i don't even want to know what happened if i actually typed that with quake running :P
<intelikey> i built both 1000hz and 100hz can't tell much differance.
<afm\colossus> 250hz is recommended by the kernel folks
<afm\colossus> for typical workloads
<LjL> ok but what *is* this hertz thing anyway?
<LjL> how often the main kernel timer ticks?
<afm\colossus> yes
<cellofellow> Anybody here know printers?
<silvania> trappist: yeah i see that its command, but is it a way to do without it? like modify priority of a running process? cause its a other program lanuching it (cedega)
<trappist> silvania: renice, to modify the priority of a running process
<LjL> so normally the kernel can't do timekeeping any better than at 1/250th seconds intervals?
<intelikey> afm\colossus actually the kernel developers recomend 100 for blah 250 for desktop workstation and 1000 for high traffic servers
<intelikey> according to the online help in the kernel
<silvania> trappist: thanks, sorry about the poor reading and understanding, im not english :)
<cellofellow> I can't use the generic PostScript print driver. It just kind of crashes.
<trappist> angelo: the application comes with *.kvtml files that have the anagrams in them.  I'm not sure how it would work, but you could file a bug requesting that those be translated
<j0x0r> I think a package wants to install to "./usr/lib32" instead of "/usr/lib32" where can I confirm  that ...?
<angelo> ah thanks trappist.. i'll try to do this
<trappist> j0x0r: I've sure never heard of a package trying to install to ./anything
<trappist> ok I'm out
* trappist &
<j0x0r> trappist: that's what the output says
<j0x0r> trappist: unable to create `./usr/lib32/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or directory    (if you're still around)
<intelikey> j0x0r what is this package ?
<j0x0r> intelikey: ia32-libs
<MetaMorfoziS> Firefox 2.0 is out!!! http://getfirefox.com
<intelikey> j0x0r that's a 64 bit specific package ?     it's probably looking for the chroot environment to install into.   cd to the base of your chroot and try it.
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Old news actually :P
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: It was released 2 days ago and Edgy already has it
<MetaMorfoziS> in the site
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Yes, old news
<MetaMorfoziS> only shown about a few hours ago
<j0x0r> intelikey: yes it's the 32-bit library for my AMD64... now where exactly is my chroot..? :)
<Hawkwind> Edgy got firefox 2.0 this morning
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Hawkwind> MetaMorfoziS: Hah better read again.  It hit the FTP's 2 days ago.  It was only announced this morning
<intelikey> j0x0r ^
<j0x0r> thing is, I've not built a chroot
<j0x0r> I've just used the libraries to run OOo and skype et al
<MetaMorfoziS> yep
<intelikey> but the package may be built for use in a chroot.    idk.
<cellofellow> I'm having big trouble with printer drivers.
<oslo> someone with an ipod nano under kubuntu here ?
<cellofellow> swiftfox hasn't built a firefox 2 version yet.
<j0x0r> I don't have a /var/chroot as mentioned in ^ wiki page
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: Nope not yet.  Wish Jason would hurry up and get swiftfox 2.0 final built and post it
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: me too.
<intelikey> j0x0r i'm not advising you to try it, as it may break things; but it would probably install if you just cd /   and install it.
<cellofellow> So, when I try to install a PostScript printer, I get an error about the PostScript driver no being foung.
<cellofellow> found
<j0x0r> intelikey: tried that already... even with force-all :P
<MetaMorfoziS> 
<cellofellow> I get the same error with the HPIJS driver.
<intelikey> if (you are in) /  ;then  / == ./  ;else / != ./   ;fi
<angelo> trappist, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeedu/+bug/68080
<intelikey> i think i've written too much bash code..........
<cellofellow> only driver I've succesfully used is the hl1250 driver for Brother HL-1240, but I don have other printers.
<Whiz2> Anyone know anything about sharing printers on a LAN through Kubuntu?
<j0x0r> intelikey:  heheh ... :)
<cellofellow> don = do
<cellofellow> Whiz2: CUPS and Samba I've done. Which one?
<cellofellow> Whiz2: Windows share or unix?
<Whiz2> well I'm trying to share them with windows systems, and the Linux computer is setup to share it's drives using Samba
<cellofellow> Grrrr. Whiz2 I've been trying that for a while with no luck. On the other hand, I've been using a debian server with no gui so it's a little harder. Never tried on kubuntu.
<Whiz2> but Ineed to reinstall the printer first, because I uninstalled it when it started printing junk
<BluesKaj> Whiz2: exactly what i've been trying to do ..."cups" doesn't see my USB Hub coonected windows network printer
<Whiz2> this is a LPT printer
<cellofellow> Whiz2: printer, driver?
<j0x0r> hmmm... maybe I've missed something in my sources.list
<Whiz2> Epson Stylus COLOR using Kubuntu's Epson driver
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<aumuell> oslo: yes
<cellofellow> Whiz2: If it's an Epson maybe gimp-print would be better. I don't know though.
<Whiz2> I tried installing the cups drivers but XP was denied access (can't connect) then Linux errored on the printer when it started printing junk.
<cellofellow> So, anybody know about PostScript driver, or HPIJS would be even better.
<Whiz2> I was trying postscript drivers too
<cellofellow> Whiz2: sounds like samba not drivers then.
<Whiz2> it failed all together lol
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: is the printer on your linux pc or windows pc?
<Whiz2> all my other samba shares work perfectly fine
<Whiz2> Linux
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: then follow the guide I gave you, it's the way I set it up, it's dead easy!!
<nzx> heyis there an easy way to upgrade from dapper to edgy ?
<cellofellow> I've got an HP LaserJet 1100 on a Win98 pc that I want to print to. Kubuntu won't load the Foomatic + HPIJS driver it says to use, so I set up a virtual GhostScript printer on the Win98 PC that points to the real one, and I still can't print cause it won't load the PostScript driver.
<Whiz2> I just installed the Linux (Local) print drivers for it, and I'm testing the printer itself to see if it's working right on it's own...
<apokryphos> nzx: (i) make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed; (ii) edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change all occurences of 'dapper' to 'edgy'
<apokryphos> nzx: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nzx> apokryphos, cool thanks
<Whiz2> one problem with that guide... I've also got a win98 PC that will want to have access to the printer as well
<cellofellow> nzx: and to be on the safe side uninstall third-party packages.
<intelikey> "sudo sed 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: you might need to put the linux ip address in the windows hosts file, apart from that should work like a charm
<otaku-san> anyone know howto get a kdm theme to work?
<j0x0r> how stable is edgy - my upgrade to dapper isn't really going well, so I might as well skip past dapper...
<Whiz2> windows hosts file? dunno anything about that
<nzx> cellofellow, what do you mean by third party packages?
<nzx> i have installed eclipse 3.1.2 and i want to download and install some plugins, how so i so it ?
<cellofellow> nzx: anything you installed that's not in the repos, like w32codecs or swiftfox.
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: well you do now lol http://accs-net.com/hosts/how_to_use_hosts.html
<tony__> hello. , im trying to update ubuntu.. when it comes to install vmware player,, system seems to stop at End user license ..
<tony__> now i have no idea what to do
<cellofellow> Anybody know about PostScript or hpijs drivers? They just don't want to work.
* cellofellow is away: Away at the moment
<cryptonic> how do i run as root in terminal?
<Whiz2> Thanks guys. I'll do some homework on this, and hopefully I'll have it up & running soon
<intelikey> yes i left out the redirrect.    ( sed * > /ect/apt/sources.list && )     that makes it harmless to the newbee but the old linux hand would notice that sed writes to stdout and use the redir to make that string work.
<intelikey> !root > Whiz2
<intelikey> !root > <cryptonic
<intelikey> !root > cryptonic
<intelikey> worry Whiz2
<otaku-san> just tell him!
<intelikey> sorry
<Whiz2> Thank you, but I already know about root commands. :-p
<intelikey> typo king for a day......
<Whiz2> lol
<otaku-san> cryptonic: just put sudo before what your going to type
<cryptonic> thx
<nzx> where do i install eclipse plugins to in dapper?
* j0x0r is off to bed, thanks for your help guys, ttfn!
<Whiz2> I'm gonna stick around... maybe peek my head in from time to time to see if I can help someone with the limited knowledge I have. :-)
<otaku-san> cryptonic: no prob
<otaku-san> intelikey: poor man
<intelikey> otaku-san ?
<tony__> why adept stalls when try  to upgrade vmware player ???? is only showing vmware end user licence
<otaku-san> intelikey: I was meaning you ;p  Being the typo king sounds fun. heheh ;)
<intelikey> tony__ cause you can't say "yes i promice to give you my computer and all that i have if i ever do anything you don't like"   to the EULA    run  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TheGateKeeper> tony__: hmmm may be it's expecting you to agree to something, so you may need to do the installation using apt-get in the konsol
<intelikey> otaku-san hehhe on occation.  but not on a daily bassis
<tony__> yes.. it is , but ofcourse i can not click on yes :(
<tony__> how to resolve this
<otaku-san> tony_: you need to click show details
<tony__> i did
<tony__> how can i cancel this upgrade trough adept and start using konsole ?
<otaku-san> tony_: and it doesn't show anything...like a blue screen with gray text or anything?
<tony__> it shows the vmware end user licence agreements
<otaku-san> intelikey: I know how you feel....nothing like going n00b on a linux irc channel... *sigh*
<intelikey> tony__ GNU or bust !
<otaku-san> tony_: make the window bigger..or try to scroll down
<tony__> did , but wont show anything else
* VanessaE wanders back in
<tony__> i have no idea why kubuntu needs VMWARE player
<intelikey> it doesn't
<black_13> how do i fix problems with unmet package dependencies
<intelikey> !repos > black_13
<tony__> can i just click on Quite and exite the adept ???
<intelikey> yes
<JosefK> tony_: not a good idea if you're in debconf
<otaku-san> tony_: Theres normally a cancel button
<tony__> i see nothign like that :|
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<otaku-san> tony_: and it may bork the system....I did that on an important upgrade....*shudders*
<tony__> i have button say : forget changes and quite , but that is inactive
<JosefK> tony_: if you do close it now, and it is in debconf, you'll end up with some half-configured packages
<black_13> intelikey sorry i dont understand your statement or question ?
<otaku-san> ....speaking of upgrading....
<tony__> but there is nothing else i can do i guess
<intelikey> !repos | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<otaku-san> black_13: he was trying to get ubotu to tell you about repos
<otaku-san> and he did
<black_13> ok
<intelikey> otaku-san twice.
<otaku-san> good man intelikey ;)
<black_13> ok whats a repository ?
<intelikey> read the link
<otaku-san> click the ling
<otaku-san> link*
* intelikey considers abdocation
<otaku-san> ya ling too....he kinda cool ;p
<intelikey> :)
<TheGateKeeper> tony__: why are you installing VMWare?
<otaku-san> intelikey: hehehe
<otaku-san> tony_: I'm wondering the same thing...probably mentioned it above but do tell again
<tony__> i wanted to install ftp server from pacakge manager.. i guess thats the reason , is been doing this for past few days now
<Whiz2> TheGateKeeper: What about my Windows98 client? how can I get that to access the Linux printer?
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: it will just use an IP address like your NT based ones will
<Zerb_Riss> PEOPLE
<Zerb_Riss> is it normal for Firefox to have the build number in the title bar?
<JosefK> Zerb_Riss: not that I know of, see if you can fix it in about:config ?
<gnomefreak> Zerb_Riss: like firefox 2
<otaku-san> not really...but opera does something similar..
<dek> I am trying to compile a program, and I get this error "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found." I have kde-devel package installed. What am I missing?
<VanessaE> not for us, it's just "Firefox" and the website name,
<Zerb_Riss> well I've been using Firefox 2 RC3, and I am trying to upgrade to the final release, but I don't know how to check if it is updated or not
<gnomefreak> Zerb_Riss: yuou have it
<Whiz2> I won't have to do anything special for win98 to access it?
<Zerb_Riss> it says Mozilla Firefox (Build 2006101022)
<gnomefreak> Zerb_Riss: final will not be included in edgy unless there are some major fixes and its doubtfull
<DaSkreech> damn :-( booting from my Beta 1 Cd gets me into busybox
<gnomefreak> Zerb_Riss: thats not near normal
<Zerb_Riss> gnome: I want to upgrade manually
<fdoving> dek: install libqt3-mt-dev, if this is a kde program you probably need 'kdelibs4-dev' too.
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: shouldn't need to, I presume it is already use Tcp/Ip
<tony_> I need to edit my grub.conf. Does anyone know how to save them?
<dek> fdoving: they are both installed
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: sounds fun....explain
<gnomefreak> Zerb_Riss: than you will need to install firefox final when its released per instruction at !firefox
<Whiz2> I access other computers through the network using thier computer names (aka //network/sharedir/file )
<Zerb_Riss> gnomefreak: it's already released
<fdoving> dek: then you must use ./configure --prefix=/usr
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: that should be fixed already in the rc
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: I don't know. I'm testing a CD I just burnt and it boots to the usplash (I hate Edgy's usplash) and then after about 10 minutes it switches to busybox
<dek> fdoving: what prefix?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Ah
<DaSkreech> ok
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: if you use a name for the printer driver like 'PrintServer' then put something in your hosts file, you will only need to modify the hosts file with something like notepad if the ip address changes
<fdoving> dek: be warned. that will install things to /usr/ and not /usr/local as the normal is, so you mgith want to consider --includeqtdir=/usr/include or something like that instead.
<fdoving> dek: or consider using 'checkinstall' instead of 'make install'
<fdoving> !checkinstall > dek
<dek> fdoving: the error I get is when using ./configure not make
<black_13> ok i have tried using adept i still get problems when i try to add the qt3-examples package
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: carefully read the instructions, it's all there & very easy to setup, & works better than windows
<Whiz2> Windows 98 doesn't have a hosts file that I know of
<DaSkreech> It does
<Kr4t05> Whiz2: Yeah it does...
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: read the urls I have given you!!
<Whiz2> I'm searching for it
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: so it's a borked iso...suxor...I have heard so many complaints on the usplash...I need to check it out at OSDir
<Whiz2> oh ok thank you
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: It's silent
<Kr4t05> I hosted a shoutcast server on a Windows 98 box, (for two weeks, before I decided to install Ubuntu Hoary Base Install)
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: if it does not have one, create it using notepad
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: it will be in \windows or \windows\system
<dek> anyone know a good program for plotting 3D graphs?
<TheGateKeeper> Whiz2: it will be in \windows or \windows\system32 ooops
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
#kubuntu 2006-10-25
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: you have any idea how to install kdm theme....
<BluesKaj> that word that stats with "w" triggers uboto offtopic messages , it seems :)
<cheewie> hey
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: the theme manager?
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: the login screen
<DaSkreech> !windows > BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: installed kdmtheme ?
<cpk2> otaku-san: apt-get install kdmtheme
<oslo> aumuell> first time you plugin
<oslo> did it work ?
<aumuell> i don't remember
<aumuell> that's so long ago
<aumuell> how do you use it anyway?
<alejandro> Buenas noches desde Barcelona
<oslo> aumuell> because when i plug it in it write on ipod "do not disconnect"
<aumuell> yes, that means that your computer is ready to mount it, oslo
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<aumuell> oslo: and if you want to unplug it, then choose 'safely remove ipod' from its context menu on the desktop
<aumuell> then this 'do not disconnect' goes away
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: How goes?
<oslo> aumuell> how make it be automaticalt mounted ?
<aumuell> oslo: that just works for me in edgy
<aumuell> kde does this
<aumuell> in some way that is not known to me, but probably via hal
<oslo> aumuell> i'm on edgy too, what have you change ?
<oslo> do u have mkdir something in media ?
<aumuell> oslo: no, that gets created automatically
<ianmacgregor> My only complaint is that it has taken me five hours to tweak everything about KDE when it only took me a half an hour in gnome. KDE has way too many tweaks for every little silly thing.. overkill in all its glory.
<oslo> aumuell> not 4 me :/
<DaSkreech> ianmacgregor: the secret is to take your time and savour it
<DaSkreech> tune your system over a year or two :)
<afm\colossus> well, the drawback of gnome is
<oslo> aumuell> i'll try with ipod pugged at startup ...
<afm\colossus> it just somehow sucks
<afm\colossus> imho, of course ;)
<cpk2> dont worry after a worry or 2 of using kde you will be attached to it
<cpk2> and if anything happens to your configs you will be in misery
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: sorry...phonecall came in.  No, I'm meaning how would you go about changing the look of the login screen
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: install kdmtheme ?
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: I guess...
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: I'm confused. does that mean you did?
<otaku-san> cpk2: what does that do?  Does it install a theme manager....
<cpk2> otaku-san: thats what you use to change the login screen
<DaSkreech> cpk2: Oh cool talk otaku-san through it
<DaSkreech> I'm heading out
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: ok on kde-looks.org there are skins you could say for the login screen.  I downed a skin and tried to install using the howto instructions on the site...it didn't work...mainly because one of the folders is not there
<otaku-san> ....I was going to say bye...but I have to big of a mouth
<cpk2> otaku-san: ignore the kde-look how to =P
<cpk2> otaku-san: which one are you trying to get?
<otaku-san> cpk2: yeah!  :)  I'm trying to get one called shuttle
<otaku-san> I have on my box
<cpk2> and its a tar right?
<otaku-san> yes
<cpk2> otaku-san: yeah install kdmtheme via apt
<otaku-san> just do apt-get install kdetheme...and it'll find shuttle...or are you going to explain that?
<otaku-san> thats a dumb question...I'll just do what you want :p
<Kr4t05> Where are KDM themes stored?
<Kr4t05> I want to edit one to make it custom.
<cpk2> its kdmtheme
<otaku-san> k it's installed
<cpk2> and then run kdmtheme and enjoy!
<cpk2> click install new theme and then choose the tar
<otaku-san> cpk2: where would this be...and I typed kdmtheme in konsole...but it says command not found
<cpk2> otaku-san: hmm aparently you cant do it from console... use the run command from kmenu
<cpk2> maybe its in sbin or only the roots bin?
<otaku-san> ohhhh fancy
<lters_> any one succeed in upgrading from dapper to edgy with apt-get ?
<cpk2> but that makes it real easy to change login themes =)
<VanessaE> my husband did it.
<VanessaE> a little messy but it is possible.
<otaku-san> cpk2: ok...well I've learned something new about running it in the menu or pulling a root
<CVirus> lters_: I would recommend that you wait for a couple of days
<otaku-san> VanessaE: sounds fun
<VanessaE> heh
<lters_> CVirus: I tried and was disappointed.
<cpk2> otaku-san: pulling a root?
<lters_> the themes / power managment did not come along.
<otaku-san> cpk2: typing sudo...I also say pulling a sudo but root sounds cooler
<CVirus> I'll wait for 3 days after its officially released and we see reports of success upgrades
<lters_> I tested the new stuff and it is good. (by doing a clean install)
<otaku-san> CVirus: I'm with you....or I may not even at all...my system is to configed to be borked
<black_13> i am trying to use adept to install qt3-examples but im not having any luck
<lters_> t60 dual core ;)
<cpk2> otaku-san: even sudo kdmtheme doesnt seem to work =\
<cpk2> kind of odd
<otaku-san> cpk2: hmmmm...thanks anyways...it worked
<otaku-san> cpk2: ok I'm off to test it!!!!
<cpk2> but using the kmenu run command does the trick so who cares =P
<cpk2> otaku-san: just lock your session
<otaku-san> that may work...
<cpk2> otaku-san: lock your session and go to tty8
<otaku-san> tty8...always wondered what that was
<twenty2sixty> hi all! I just updated to edgy & was a little set back because a bug didn't fix itself as I hoped it would: Each time after I hibernate my machine + start it again later, I can no longer access the drives of my local fileserver that are mounted via fstab. Any ideas or hints what might cause this?
<twenty2sixty> i had this problem with dapper already and hoped it would simply 'disappear' in edgy...
<otaku-san> cpk2: didn't work....I'll be back
<lters_> but did you get the new power tools?
<cpk2> otaku-san: it should...
<Dr_willis> twenty2sixty,  its a nfs fileserver?
<cpk2> otaku-san: kmenu... switch user
<cpk2> that will send you to tty8
<otaku-san> cpk2: ahhh switch users...I was doing lock session
<cpk2> well it will lock your session =P
<otaku-san> lock current?
<cpk2> yeah
<twenty2sixty> Dr_willis: just a boring windoze-machine with fat32 + 1 ntfs-drive
<otaku-san> ok
<Dr_willis> twenty2sixty,  so you mean to say its a "samba"/smb/netbui share.. eh
<Dr_willis> twenty2sixty,  may want to look into that smbfs feature of FUSE.
<twenty2sixty> Dr_willis: What is FUSE?
<Dr_willis> twenty2sixty,  somthign WELL worth learning about. :P
<Dr_willis>  google for 'linux fuse'
<Dr_willis> file system in user space.
<cpk2> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Dr_willis> lets you do all sorts of neat tricks.. mount samba shares as directories on the fly,
<Dr_willis> the !fuse factoid is stupid.. its refering to the ntfs feature.. it cen do MUCH MUCH more.
<cpk2> oh sorry =X
<Dr_willis> samba, sshfs, ftpfs, and way way more.
<Dr_willis> :)
* cpk2 hides in corner
<Dr_willis> its got to be one of the top 'under rated/unknown tools' out :)
* lters_ erases his botched dapper upgrade to edgy with an rc install...
<Dr_willis> http://fuse.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> Filesystems based on FUSE  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<twenty2sixty> Dr_willis: Sounds great! And you think by switching the way I access the fileserver (using FUSE instead of regular samba) the problem I've got will disappear?
<Dr_willis> twenty2sixty,  not sure.. it may. part of the issue may be windows faults
<cpk2> why even upgrade to edgy right now?
<cpk2> its coming on thursday
<lters_> power management
<Dr_willis> could always do away with the smb/netbui/samba stuff.. and    use ssh instead
<Dr_willis> I installed edgy just yesterday...
<Dr_willis> so i can have it going now.. and just upgrade as the days go by.
<lters_> apt-get dist-upgrad should get the updates, not
<Dr_willis> no big rush to download it later.
<tmg> I've got very ugly fonts on GTK1 apps, like in http://img114.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gtk1fonttg3.png. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<lters_> thursday mirros will be pegged.
<cpk2> so if dapper is the LTS how often does an LTS come out?
<twenty2sixty> Dr_willis: Thanks for your help! I'll check your hints out! Bye!
<Dr_willis> fuse website is slow for me. :(
<Dr_willis> cant get to the docs.
<VanessaE> LTS just means it's supported for a long time after release.
<VanessaE> but the release cycle is every 6 months.
* Dr_willis is his own support
<Dr_willis> :)
<VanessaE> heh
<Dr_willis> I guess the LTS stuff is to apease the businesses out there.
<Dr_willis> whatever 'support' actually does
<VanessaE> Google is my support. :)
<Dr_willis> ive yet to actually pin down what all this 'support' stuff does.
<cpk2> canonical sells support
<lters_> makes people like kodiaknetworks.com happy.
<Dr_willis> if its like the stuff we get asked in here.... well.. a decent book  and a week of reading linux tutorials - is ayou need. :)
<VanessaE> heh
<Dr_willis> So the kodiak guys call canonical asking how to play mp3's and dvd's ?
<cpk2> lol
<VanessaE> nothing can truely replace interactive support sometimes.
<Dr_willis> or how come their user cant access the ntfs shares?
<lters_> will edgy get the thunderbird or will icedove be the new email client..?
<Dr_willis> Or where such-and-such a menu item is..  since they just installed a program and its got no icon? :)
<lters_> I will the name could stay the same.
<cpk2> help plz windoze clients cant access samba shares!!11!oneone!1
<VanessaE> haha
<lters_> s/will/wish/
<VanessaE> you forgot 'eleven' :)
<cpk2> dangit
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  you  gave the windows users a 'samba' password with sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME ?
<lters_> hmm, edgy rc installer crashed.
<cpk2> you actually dont need the windows username to be the same as the unix account
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  correct.. but it makes things handy.
<VanessaE> yeah you do.
<cpk2> it asks for account name and password when you try to access the share
<Dr_willis> your Linux USERS need to have a samba password..  or the windows users cant connect.
<VanessaE> at least in Xp you do, otherwise windows won't remember the password.
* Dr_willis agrees with VanessaE 
<Dr_willis> But then again.. #**@*@ samba.. use ssh and winscp. :)
<VanessaE> stupidest thing I've ever heard of.  talk about insecure.
<cpk2> Dr_willis: for some reason the girlfriend finds dragging and dropping into a samba drive easier than winscp =P
<Dr_willis> ive had xp get confused and rembe the wrong password..
<Dr_willis> winscp has a exploreer look alike feature i thought.
<Dr_willis> :)
<VanessaE> and this is precisely why I will never use windows on my box :)
<cpk2> VanessaE: yes but is it too much to ask people to remember important things such as a password to access the shared drive?
<VanessaE> cpk: it can be
<VanessaE> I use line-noise passwords where I can....and I can't remember most of them :)
<Dr_willis> do you want such people to be accessing your shares. :)
<draik> I'm using k9Copy and it won't copy a DVD that I have. It will author if I don't check the box for keeping the original menus. If I do that, the movie will only select one video, not all 4 episodes
<VanessaE> seriously though, it's an annoyance if you have a password you can easily remember, but if you're like me and have to look up your passwords all the time, it's a major irritant.
<unix_infidel> why not just write a script to generate your passwords based on a passphrase.
<cpk2> my root password is different from my sudo account password I always scare myself when using su -
<VanessaE> unix: that would certainly work, if you can remember the passphrase :)
* VanessaE <-- unreliable memory
<draik> As far as passwords go, I worked at a place that the password changed every 60 seconds... you were given a key card that would generate your username a password every 60 seconds if you needed a password
<unix_infidel> at best you obfuscate it, but that's better than a 10 letter phrase with dictionary words.
<Dr_willis> at work we have to change our passwords every 30 days...
<VanessaE> now, granted, I remember my root and user passwords (both of which are line noise), but that's probably because I haven't changed them in years.
<mike_> how can i insatll gnomeif i am using kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: that's about standard.
<Dr_willis> this on an account that i cant even DO anything with.. no editors or what not.. I just access 2 programs
<cpk2> sorry but whats line noise?
<Dr_willis> every 30 days is lame.
<draik> my password means something to me, but not to anybody else.
<VanessaE> line noise..
<VanessaE> you know
<unix_infidel> MS has A MUCH MORE stringent policy for their users.
<Dr_willis> exp when the passwords are like "Bubba123"
<VanessaE> like when you pick up the phone while your modem is connected
<cpk2> oh
<VanessaE> (if you remember back to the BBS days)
<mike_> how can i install gnome from kde?
<VanessaE> random characters
<Dr_willis> I end up having to log in like 3 times.. to the system.. to one program, then to the other program. :)
<VanessaE> mike: sudo apt-get install gnome :)
<Dr_willis> each time with the same user, but different passwords.
<mike_> didnt work
<mike_> its sudo apt-get install gnome-dekstop
<mike_> also didnt work
<Dr_willis> how... vague
<mike_> VanessaE: check this out http://pastebin.ca/219917
<mike_> it didnt work
<Dr_willis> the correct way is
<fdoving> gnite
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mike_> Dr_willis: is that for me?
<VanessaE> ack, look at the error he gets though
<mike_> VanessaE:  straneg ehh
<mike_> http://pastebin.ca/219917 its there if u missed the link before Dr_willis
<VanessaE> not strange, I've seen errors like this
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.120 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Abnaxos> Hi! Got a question ... I've made a dualscreen setup (no Xinerama, intentionally) with XGL/KDE on one screen and a plain flwm on the other. Works fine so far, but I can't cleanly log off (either ksmserver crashes or the screen stais black).
<mike_> VanessaE:  so any ideas?
<Dr_willis> dist-upgrade, perhaps use aptitude to install the packates..  perhaps.. hmm thats all i can think of off hand. :)
<Seijurro> Whenever I try to install kubuntu off the CD, I get to the 5th step where it asks to partition the drive to install kubuntu. I try to use the first option and it gives me an error saying "failed to get enough free space".
<VanessaE> mike: not sure.  see, when I added gnome to my box, I just did a `sudo apt-get install gnome` and that as the end of it
<Dr_willis> and try ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> !info gnome
<ubotu> gnome: The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.12.2.3 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Dr_willis> ive NEVER used apt-get install gnome. :P always ubuntu-desktop
<Abnaxos> Looks like I missed something in session management. This is the script, that sets this configuration up: http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/219924
<VanessaE> well I only have gnome here to handle the 2 or 3 programs I use that seem to benefit from it (abiword's print dialog comes to mind)
<gary_> hi, I need some help, I'm trying to get my 2nd Hard drive to work, i'm able to mount it, but can't write to it?
<mike_> Dr_willis:  u mean do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<Dr_willis> mike_,  thats how i always do it on kubuntu
<VanessaE> gary: what filesystem is on it?
<Dr_willis> like the first thing i install
<gary_> ext3
<mike_> Dr_willis: well i get the same error with that
<Dr_willis> or visa versa - i install kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu install
<Dr_willis> mike_,  now try it with 'aptitude install ubuntu-desktop'
<VanessaE> can you write to it as root?
<Dr_willis> with a sudo at the front. :)
<gary_> hold on, let me try
<Seijurro> Anyone got an answer for me?
<Whiz2> Question about printers again...
<mike_> Dr_willis:  that seems to be working, it says its resolving dependancies?
<VanessaE> gary: if you can write as root (sudo touch /mountpoint/blah.foo) then you probab ly just need to change the perms of the directory where the drive is mounted (call the 'mount point')
<draik> Seijurro, do you have enough space?
<Dr_willis> mike_,  aptitude seems to try harder. :)
<mike_> Dr_willis: well it just said it didnt find a solution and i selcted try harder
<Seijurro> 74.6 GBs free on a just freshly formatted drive
<Dr_willis> lol...
<gary_> yes
<Seijurro> With windows installed.
<VanessaE> gary: ok
<Dr_willis> Seijurro,  FORMATTED? formated by what?
<Whiz2> gary you may need to edit your fstab. Do you want to have full read/write access to your 2nd hard drive?
<mike_> Dr_willis: its not finding a solution
<Dr_willis> Seijurro,  heh - whats your exact drive layout.. best to have ubuntu install to a section of unallocated drive space.
<VanessaE> gary:  add a group to your system dedicated to accessing that drive.  e.g. groupadd extstorage  or similar
<gary_> well it's mounted in /media/Storage
<Dr_willis> mike_,  thats pretty good messing it up that badly.  try aptitude dist-upgrade
<VanessaE> ok
<draik> Have the install format the partition for you
<Seijurro> Don't know how to do that so...
<VanessaE> ls -ld /media/Storage
<mike_> lol
<VanessaE> copy&paste the result here.
<VanessaE> (should be one line)
<Whiz2> yes if you have install format the partition for you, then you should be able to access it when you install linux
<mike_> Dr_willis: dist upgrade didnt install anythign neew
<Dr_willis> Seijurro,  it wants its own part of the hard drive empty.. not part of C: thats empty..
<gary_> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 2006-10-24 16:06 /media/Storage
<VanessaE> ok, that's why.
<Dr_willis> Seijurro,  i normally use gparted on the live cd.. resize the existing partitions, ane leave part Unallocated.
<draik> Seijurro, Whiz2 is right, works well if you let the install format it for you
<Seijurro> So I have to create another partition for it then.
<Dr_willis> THEN let the ubuntu installer use the inallocated space.
<Whiz2> My printer question... When sharing a network printer from a linux machine accessed from a windows machine, if I have a windows install CD for that printer, should I simply use that CD to install drivers for the printer?
<Seijurro> I am hoping to dual boot though.
<Dr_willis> Whiz2,  the windows machine will need drivers correct.
<mike_> VanessaE:  were u tellign me to copy and paste results?
<draik> I dual boot and it's not all that hard
<Dr_willis> bbl
<VanessaE> gary:  what you need to do is give your user account access to the drive.
<Seijurro> I'll check it out.
<gary_> how?
<VanessaE> to start with, add a custom group to represent it, such as extstorage   (sudo groupadd extstorage)
<draik> Whiz2, Install the drivers and then locate the printer on the network
<VanessaE> then, add your user account to that group ('vigr' and search for the group, should be at the end of the list)
<Whiz2> VanessaE: couldn't he just change the mask of the drive to allow all? (or is it the linux system drive?)
<mike_> how can i change to gnome from kde?
<VanessaE> Whiz: sure he could, but that's technically the 'wrong' way to do it
<Seijurro> I tried partitioning before and it killed my windows.
<Whiz2> That's how I did it, but I did it so that all network users could have the same rights to the drive
<gary_> vigr: Couldn't lock file: Permission denied
<VanessaE> after you add yourself to that group, you'll need to change the permissions and ownership of the drive's mount point:   chmod 1775 /media/Storage ; chown root:extstorage /media/Storage
<Whiz2> mike_: Did you start out with gnome, then switched to kde?
<VanessaE> sorry, you need to sudo all of these commands
<mike_> Whiz2: no
<VanessaE> (or sudo -i to go root, and then run them as written above)
<Whiz2> mike_: I'm not sure, but you could try sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<mike_> Whiz2: didnt work
<VanessaE> gary: does that make sense?
<Whiz2> mike_: hang on I know who to ask...
<mike_> Whiz2:  k thnaks, i would apreciate it
<mike_> lol my b i shoudl have re-read what i typed in before asking you
<gary_> yeah, then what do i do in vigr
<keiroz> do you epeak in portuguese?
<keiroz> espeak
<VanessaE> gary: go to the bottom of the file.  do you see the group you just added?
<Whiz2> mike_: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mike_> Whiz2:  didnt work
<gary_> yes
* lters_ pitches the rc cd.
<VanessaE> ok, now, do you see how other users names appear at the end of some lines?
<keiroz> hauhauhauh sacanagem
<VanessaE> maybe your own on a couple of places?
<gary_> yes
<keiroz> t boiando!!!
<VanessaE> ok, do the same thing with your username
<unix_infidel> is tehre anyway to make a bash script use read and have the subsequent prompt input appear as "*'s" on the screen?
* lters_ and goes back to beta 
<VanessaE> just add it to the end of the line.
<Seijurro> Hmm
<mike_> Whiz2:  any more ideas?
<Whiz2> mike_: you need to enable all of your repositories (including the new ones) or insert your kubuntu CD, then try again
* VanessaE homes 'vigr' spawned nano on gary's box, rather than vi[m] .
<VanessaE> hopes
<gary_> it won't let me type anything
<mike_> Whiz2: how can i enable all my repositories, just un comment everyhting in the source list?
<Seijurro> I'm trying to partition the windows partition and it says that I have three bad sectors
<VanessaE> gary: ok, hit the i key and then try again
<mike_> Whiz2:  ye sno maybe so?
<VanessaE> (sounds like you ended up in vi :(  )
<Whiz2> mike_: do it the easy way. If you insert your kubuntu CD into your cd drive, then type the command I gave you, it should install gnome
<mike_> i am not sure where my cd is
<mike_> Whiz2:  not sure where my cd is
<mike_> Whiz2:  can i just uncomment ervery thing
<VanessaE> gary: alternatively, hit escape then q! (with the exclamation point) to abort the vigr command.
<Whiz2> can you send me a copy of your sources.list file please?
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Whiz2> does that include the new repositories?
<gary_> this editor sux, wher is the file located and i'll edit it
<Seijurro> Whiz2: I'm trying to partition my windows partition, but it keeps saying I have three bad sectors.
<VanessaE> gary: did you exit from that editor already?
<VanessaE> (you're not supposed to directly edit the file)
<cpk2> Whiz2: what new repos?
<gary_> yes what next
<VanessaE> gary: export EDITOR=/usr/bin/nano
<VanessaE> and then do the vigr command again
<VanessaE> (`sudo vigr` that is)
<redphoenix> anyone know when a package for Firefox 2 is coming?
<gary_> ok
<brianwhi> Can anyone help with installing vmware tools into a kubuntu vm?
<gary_> much better!!
<VanessaE> did it spawn nano this time?
<gary_> yes
<VanessaE> good
<VanessaE> ok, you know what to do.
<gary_> yes, got it
<areagtv1> Yop
<gary_> now the permissions?
<VanessaE> not yet.
<VanessaE> next, you need to restart X to make that group change take effect.,
<Seijurro> Can anyone help me?
<gary_> oh
<VanessaE> (because X sources the groups file only at startup)
<gary_> wait, how do i save in nano?
<VanessaE> ctrl-X
<redphoenix> wronggg
<redphoenix> ctrl-O
<redphoenix> ctrl-X exits
<VanessaE> wronnnggg :)(
<VanessaE> ctrl-X saves *and* exits
<VanessaE> :)
<areagtv1> I have a question, i would like to do a FFmpeg for FLV but when i convert a movie, there no sound, have you a link for this probleme ?
<VanessaE> gary: just keep whatever filename it offers
<gary_> awesome
<Furesho> okay. FF2 is out. how do i upgrade my copy of FF to 2 (i got 1.5.0.7 now)??
<areagtv1> d
<redphoenix> yeah I'm trying to figure out the same thing Furesho
<gary_> now just ctrl-alt-backspace?
<VanessaE> yep, that's enough to force a[n ungraceful]  restart of X.
<Furesho> sucks to be us :\
<gary_> ok brb
<cpk2> try a kdm restart
<cpk2> or not
<VanessaE> same diff, pulls the rug out from under KDE :)
<gary_> I'm back
<redphoenix> Furesho, I was trying to find out in here weeks ago when RCs were out for it, and didn't get an answer back then, so I'm really not expecting to get an answer now, either
<Furesho> i think i found somethin on digg. one sec.....
<Furesho> dang. that's on fedora, though.
<Furesho> don't know if that would be safe
<VanessaE> gary: ok
<VanessaE> now, id.
<VanessaE> (just the two letters)
<redphoenix> if an updated package were out, it'd be so much easier :-D
<VanessaE> not sudo, just as your normal user.
<VanessaE> does it show your new group?
<gary_> uid=1000(gary) gid=1000(gary) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),109(lpadmin),111(scanner),113(admin),1000(gary),1001(extstorage
<gary_> sorry, yes
<VanessaE> good
<cpk2> alright i cant use the left arrow to scroll to the left in bash anymore
<gary_> so should it work?
<VanessaE> now: sudo chmod 1775 /media/Storage
<gary_> oh
<caseyomah> Okay, I'm trying to help debug this Linux print server to samba issue.
<VanessaE> and:  sudo chown root:extstorage /media/Storage
<cpk2> i'm angry
<gary_> ok
<emiliano> ciao
<VanessaE> last but not least, then un/remount the drive and see if it worked.
<VanessaE> what's wrongcpk?
<Whiz2> the printer is printing junk, unless I unplug it, uninstall it, then plug back in& reinstall... this only happens after I try installing it on a remote PC
<cpk2> i fixed it
<cpk2> dumb mistake on my part
<Whiz2> and in windows, I get the error (Access denied unable to connect)
<caseyomah> I'm thinking there's an issue with the PS filter and the Windows driver BOTH being run before being sent to the printer.
<gary_> thanks VanessaE it works great!
<VanessaE> excellent.
<caseyomah> Okay, summary: M$ box running distro Win drivers connecting to printer on linux CUPS server through samba.
<Whiz2> telling Linux that it's a local printer is correct when installing it right?
<tony_> How can I copy files in Konqueror as root?
<caseyomah> Yes.
<cpk2> kdesu konqueror
<tzones2006> hi I have a question regarding configuring xorg for twinview to TV using vide card(GE FX5500)
<Whiz2> also even after downloading cups drivers for windows, and putting them into a specified directory for exporting, Linux still tells me there are missing drivers
<Whiz2> when I go to export that is
<tzones2006> do you have a sample xorg.conf for it?
<VanessaE> tzones: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28162/
<VanessaE> that should help you out (from my husband's /etc/X11/xorg.conf  for his nvidia and monitor+tv combo.
<tzones2006> thanks Vanessae I'll try
<VanessaE> insert that segment into your xorg.conf in place of the existing "Device" section (back up your original xorg.conf first)
<tzones2006> ok
<tzones2006> is that the one in the text area I need to copy?
<tzones2006> the second one
<VanessaE> yeah
<tzones2006> k
<VanessaE> that's easier to copy than the brown/tan part.
<Whiz2> What resources are you looking at casey?
<caseyomah> I'm not.
<caseyomah> Just you need to set it local to make linux work it.
<Whiz2> or are you just waiting for me? lol
<silvania> how can i remove a partition in kde?
<VanessaE> tzones: expect to tweak that stub a bit to match your box of course.
<silvania> or create partitions... the system settings thingy dont work in admin mode.
<Whiz2> waiting for it to finish rebooting since it froze & I had to terminate it
<caseyomah> silvania: cfdisk (command line)
<VanessaE> better you should use cfdisk from a command prompt.
<silvania> aaah cool, thats the one i was looking for
<caseyomah> silvania: cfdisk /dev/hd* (*=a,b,c,d...)
<silvania> cfdisk sda worked :)
<caseyomah> silvania: Works on SCSI too... (USB considered SCSI too)
<silvania> hmmm whats the filesystem type for ext3?
<silvania> 85?
<silvania> its a 300gb drive sata
<caseyomah> silvania: I haven't looked. It lists just before it asks.
<silvania> yeah but the "Linux Extended" means ext3?
<VanessaE> ext2
<VanessaE> but you can use that if you want
<VanessaE> ext3 = ext2+journal
<caseyomah> It should be Linux Extended Journalized...
<silvania> ah okay, its good for that type of size?
<caseyomah> silvania: The only difference between ext2 and ext3 (that I know of) is the journal, so the fs max size would be the same.
<jontec> hey guys... 'someone tell me where the firefox cache is?
<Whiz2> I think part of the problem was I was using wrong linux drivers... found the right ones and linux is requiring me to install "gimp-print"
<jontec> I need to get at some of the pictures...
<jontec> like a lot of 'em... like all of 'em
<Whiz2> brb
<maverick> hey peeps! any idea how to stop "Checking file system" in the boot...it delays my boot progress by 5 sec i guess
<maverick> or mor
<maverick> more*
<VanessaE> can't
<VanessaE> that's a necessary step
<maverick> it checks my fat32...(Yes fat32, my sis shares the same pc) and it takes time...
<wildchild> I can't install macromedia flashplayer:
<wildchild> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<wildchild>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<wildchild> :S
<wildchild> any ideas
<maverick> any ideas how to remove, u mean?
<wildchild> um, yes
<Dr_willis> Internet propels Weird Al's album into Billboard Top 10
<Dr_willis> :)
<maverick> well, sudo mv fielname anothername
<maverick> rename it
<maverick> don delete it
<lters_> so, no t60 users here ?
<maverick> i don't know wht it mmight be fore
<maverick> just in case
<VanessaE> Dr: sadly, Al gets less per album sold over the net than he gets for physical media...go figure.
<Dr_willis> I bought his cd. :)
<Dr_willis> well the cd+dvd combo.
<Dr_willis> Sort of neat that its a cd on one side and a DVD on the other.
<Dr_willis> and I cant even find most of his albums now. :( cant find the boxed set either.
<Dr_willis> more news --> Important Notice: Lik-Sang.com Out of Business due to Multiple Sony Lawsuits
<Dr_willis> that sucks.. :(
* cellofellow is back.
<Dr_willis> hmm..  Ubuntuclips.org
<Dr_willis> This site is for everyone who is new to Ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> Here you will find short video clips that highlight Ubuntu's features and demonstrate how to complete common tasks using Ubuntu.
<cellofellow> Can anybody help me with print drivers.
<turbojugend> hi all, I am using beryl and i am getting ugly white swuare shadows, any idea how to fix that?
<turbojugend> swuare=square
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: no kubuntu though.
<Dr_willis> Yep.. just saw mention of that site.. nifty idea.
<Dr_willis> just gave a friend a Ubuntu edgy cd today.. :P looking up some links for him
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: know anything about print drivers? I can't get hpijs or postscript to work.
<Dr_willis> what kind of printer?
<Homer> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: HP LaserJet 1100 over Samba. (client)
<Homer> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  you got it on a windows machine?
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: yes.
<Dr_willis> can you see the printer from linux? just cant get the drivers right?
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: that's right.
<turbojugend> hi all, I am using beryl and i am getting ugly white square shadows, any idea how to fix that?
<stodge> Hi folks. What do I need to install to play AIF audio files?
<Nicolae> Question: Can you reset an SATA drive from PIO0 to UDMA without rebooting?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  interesting....
<Dr_willis> !find aif
<ubotu> Found: fiaif
<Dr_willis> !info fiaif
<ubotu> fiaif: An easy to use, yet complex firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.1-2 (dapper), package size 173 kB, installed size 540 kB
<Dr_willis> :) thats not it.. lol.
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: one minute, let me get the error message.
<maverick> !aif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  i moved my printers to their own network-server/gizmo. no windows needed. lol
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  i find the gnome-cups-manager easier to use at times then the kde printer manager
<stodge> Hmm that's a shame
<enyawix> can i install a app from Edgy in Dapper
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: I'd like to do that.
<Dr_willis> enyawix,  proberly not.
<enyawix> the app i want is not in Dapper :(
<Nicolae> Compile from source?
<Dr_willis> Upgrade to edgy
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: Is there a way to set up use of the CUPS web interface?
<enyawix> edgy stable yet?
<Dr_willis> Its to be released in like 4 days
<enyawix> Upgrade for to get one app
<Dr_willis> im using it now. :)
<cellofellow> When's the release date?
<Dr_willis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Nicolae> 26 October, I think.
<Dr_willis> If it aint stable now.. theres going to be a LOT of issues next week. :)
<enyawix> lol
<Dr_willis> I did a clean install of rc1 of it - just yesterday
* Nicolae has also found it to be fairly stable. It doesn't like my SATA drives, but. 
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: Teh web interface to cups is kind of disabled.
<enyawix> how do i upgread i do not want to download a iso
<enyawix> i want a working install
<enyawix> i have* a working install
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  correct it is  DISABLED
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  they just dont really put that in big red letters like they should.
<Dr_willis> You can reenable it.
<Nicolae> Can you apt-get dist-upgrade yet?
<Dr_willis> Nicolae,  yes.
<caseyomah> Dr_willis: From Dapper to Edgy?
<Dr_willis> i perfer clean installs.
<Dr_willis> caseyomah,  people are doing it all the time in #ubuntu
<caseyomah> Dr_willis: Just clarifying.
<Dr_willis> I still advise clean installs. :)
<Dr_willis> MUCH less potential for hassles. Lol.
<caseyomah> Dr_willis: I know what you mean, but I haven't touched Edgy yet...
<caseyomah> Dr_willis: How big of a change is it?
<Dr_willis> Yea - i just instelled it yesterday..
<Dr_willis> it has some very nice improvements in some areas
<Dr_willis> of course new versions of about everything as well
<caseyomah> Dr_willis: Many interface changes, or just new features?
<Dr_willis> if you got a lot of usb-drives - its nice how you can set up the fstab to mount them to specific places reguardless of the order they get seen in.
<Dr_willis> GNOME is still gnome, and kde is still kde. :)
<Dr_willis> nothing major there
<Dr_willis> tweaks and so forth mainly
<caseyomah> Dr_willis: How does that work?
<Homer> upstart
<turbojugend> hi all, I am using beryl and i am getting ugly white square shadows, any idea how to fix that?
<Dr_willis> I aint messed with Upstart much yet..
<Homer> new startup and shutdown engine
<Dr_willis> # /dev/hdc1
<Dr_willis> UUID=31409968-3cc9-4313-a5c9-5f21be2a130a /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Homer> mean ubuntu shuts down much faster then in dapper
<Homer> and starts up a lil faster
<caseyomah> Oh, cool UUID mounting.
<Dr_willis> that UUID info comes from the udev stuff.. - you can use 'other' info other then uuid to mount things to diffrent places
<caseyomah> Nice.
<Dr_willis> like the drive Label. :)
<Dr_willis> i edited my usb drives to use the label.
<caseyomah> Coolness, I'm installing Edgy.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> and the kernel-stuff is now a bit more streamlined.
<Dr_willis> not all thes 686-smp stuff.. its  more generic. so you have less to worry about
<Dr_willis> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<Dr_willis> and your NTFS drives are now mounted sothey can be read by users... that will get rid of 1/2 the traffic in #ubuntu :)
<Dr_willis> well bbl.
<caseyomah> I just tried a dist-upgrade and it just upgraded my current packages...
<m4v3rick_> guys, i ahev an inquiry...it's not imo but i just like to have it....when i used to use slackware whenever i fire my terminal it always greet giving away a random message ...how to enable it here in kubuntu's konsole?
<VanessaE> you probably need fortune
<VanessaE> (or bsd-fortune or whatever they call it)
<VanessaE> and a line in your ~/.bashrc to run the program at every shell launch.
<caseyomah> Where can I get Edgy ISO? (CD and DVD)
<VanessaE> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu
<m4v3rick_> vanessae: thanks a lot.
<enyawix> Edgy bug no reiser4 in kernel :(
<VanessaE> reiser4 isn't official yet
<enyawix> but it has reiser4 tool wtf
<VanessaE> unless I missed the memo :)
<enyawix> make up your mind
<silvania> hmm... im having a problem making my new partition....."Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory"
<xsacha> you can always put reiserfs, reiser 4 and ext4 in yourself... the last two will require kernel recompile though
<VanessaE> ahem.
<silvania> i made it in fdisk and now trying to do "sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1"
<enyawix> xsacha i will and the bad ram patch :)
<cellofellow> enyawix: no rieser4 in any kernel except custom ones.
<xsacha> and ext4 is in 2.6.19 tree
<cellofellow> anybody know what this means? I'm trying to use the postscript print driver:
<cellofellow> Unable to load the requested driver: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Generic-PostScript_Printer,Postscript] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<cellofellow> I am running as admin with KDESu so no permissions problems.
<silvania> anyone has a good link to adding new disk to linux? all guides i try dont work
<cellofellow> silvania: plug it in, and add it to /etc/fstab ?
<silvania> ...
<Nicolae> Another question: SATA drives throw errors in kern.log.  Ratchets down to PIO0, continues until I dismount/remount it. Only happens when I try to transfer more than 5 gigs or so. Getting annoying. Compiled 2.6.18-mm3, so at least it doesn't lock the system up, but makes the drive pretty much unusable until reboot.
<cellofellow> silvania: you don't even have to edit fstab, kubuntu has a control module that edits it for you that's really nice.
<silvania> cellofellow: which is?
<cellofellow> silvania: Disks and Filesystems, under System Administration in System Settings.
<silvania> i cant get to mkfs with it.
<cellofellow> silvania: mkfs? what's that?
<xsacha> to make a filesystem :P
<xsacha> mkreiserfs to make reiser fs. mkfs.ext2 or mke2fs or ext2/3
<silvania> cellofellow: that utility is broken
<cellofellow> silvania: works for me. I guess I'm not doing anything to complicated.
<silvania> Okay this is what I've done so far:
<silvania> I have created a partition "extended" with fdisk, /dev/sda1, but when i do: sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1, it says : Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory
<cellofellow> um, I guess I used to work. I hadn't checked it in a while. Don;t use it much. It is broken.
<qor> \o
<cellofellow> silvania: maybe try something like Gparted? I've used that without problems, it parts and formats things ok.
<Nicolae> Extended partition would be sda5.
<Nicolae> Well. The logical disc inside of the extended would be
<xsacha> when in fdisk, you should have used 'p' to see what it was called
<silvania> okay can someone explain from scratch or something, im not getting ANY of this
* Nicolae notes gparted is probably easier for you to use.
<xsacha> after making it, then you just 'w' to write it and then 'q' to quit and then mkfs should work fine
<cellofellow> I never understood primary, logical, and extended partitions. Seeing as I've only got a simple desktop, I've got a primary root, primary home, and primary swap.
<silvania> hold on let me try
<cellofellow> Nicolae: isn't fdisk like really kind of old and low level?
<xsacha> i always use fdisk
<Nicolae> yeah.
<cellofellow> Nicolae: cfdisk is better, right?
<Ahmuck> is there a program in kubuntu that will allow me to look at information of a jpeg ?  someone sent me a picture they claim to have painted in a program, but i have my doubts.  it  appears to be to clost to a phtograph
<Nicolae> Not sure, really. I've used either partition magic or gparted in the past.
<cellofellow> Ahmuck: maybe just drag the file's icon into the "Metabar" sidebar in Konqueror.
<silvania> okay xsacha: sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1 gives me error still
<silvania> xsacha: Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory
<xsacha> yes but it probably isnt called sda1
<Nicolae> try sda5?
<xsacha> i asked you to do 'p' in fdisk to see what it was called, lol
<silvania> ./dev/sda1               1       36483   293049666   83  Linux
<cellofellow> silvania: ls /dev/sda* to see what devices you've got.
<silvania> thats what is in the fdisk
<silvania> cellofellow: /dev/sda is only one
<xsacha> hmmm
<cellofellow> silvania: gparted
<caseyomah> boo
<xsacha> mke2fs -jv /dev/sda1   ?
<Whiz2> eek
<silvania> i dont have gparted
<cellofellow> So, anybody know why I can't use the postscript print driver?
<silvania> let me install it
<xsacha> silvania: mke2fs -jv /dev/sda1   ?
<cellofellow> PostScript printer driver? Anybody? or maybe hpijs? I can't use my printer.
<Nicolae> lpt, usb, or network?
<silvania> xsacha: like i said.... Could not stat /dev/sda1 --- No such file or directory
<cellofellow> Nicolae: samba
<cellofellow> darn, i gtg
<Whiz2> cellofellow: i'm still working on the issue myself. if i come up with a solution, i'll let you know
<Nicolae> Ah. No idea then, sorry.
<xsacha> that makes no sense.. ls /dev/sda1 shows it but mkfs cant see it?
<rainmak23> Hey all...pretty new to kubuntu...and I have a quick question.  I would like to install a pakage and all of the recommended packages with apt-get.  Is there a switch that I can use to install all the recommended packaages?
<silvania> im gonna use gparted that looks sweet
<xsacha> silvania: only explanation i can come up with is you didn't 'w' -- can't think of any other possibility :S
<silvania> xsacha: im getting it to work with gparted
<silvania> probably some setting i can't get my head around and see
<silvania> also its a big disk, so trying 2 partitions.
<cpk2> rainmak23: aptitude install -r
<xsacha> well GParted and QtParted are just frontends to fdisk
<xsacha> and cfdisk
<xsacha> oh wait, nevermind, they're something else i think
<silvania> xsacha: yeah but for me its a bit easier with some more interface and view to get a overview of things, being linux newb and all
<cpk2> cfdisk is still pretty simple
<xsacha> the gui ones dont give me enough options
<xsacha> how can you set m% in there?
<xsacha> have to tune2fs -m 0  after you make it in there
<Ertain> Anyone know of a good Bit Torrent client besides Azureus and Ktorrent?
<caseyomah> Ertain: Opera
<VanessaE> opera
<VanessaE> it's minimal, but workable
* caseyomah cheers VanessaE
<Ertain> I don't want to get Opera for the sole purpose of downloading Torrents?
<Ertain> Er, switch out the question mark with a period.
<Whiz2> learn something new every day
<Jucato> seishinbyou-san! ohayou! :)
<Whiz2> Opera is also a high quality web browser
<seishinbyou> Boxy time 
<caseyomah> Ertain: It's a GREAT web browser too, Konqueror sucks in comparison.
<Jucato> seishinbyou: bleh I can see them now! hahaha
<VanessaE> I much prefer opera actually
<VanessaE> (over firefox)
<caseyomah> seishinbyou: I can see them too.
<morphish> Ertain: then use azureus?
<Jucato> let's not get into browser wars please. thanks
<seishinbyou> Well then 
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I can see them... doesn't mean I can read them lol :)
<morphish> seishinbyou: no boxes here , not that i understand japanese any better than boxes though
<VanessaE> wait a sec, since when could IRC carry Japanese?
<caseyomah> seishinbyou: I still see them all.
<seishinbyou> Since... always
<seishinbyou> Jucato: I figured, but they are pretty squiggles in any case
<Jucato> seishinbyou: very pretty :)
<seishinbyou> They are either pretty or bug splats
<morphish> VanessaE: it can, it just does not handle them for channel names or nicknames
<VanessaE> interesting
<seishinbyou>  < bug splat
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> figures that is "yuutsu" (depression)
<morphish> seishinbyou: good morning to you too though
<seishinbyou> Good morning to you too
<mark_> good morning
<mark_> i have a problem regarding printer
<mark_> we have 2 printers hp 1022n and 1320n
* caseyomah thinks printers are on protest today
<Whiz2> Printers are the problem of the day
<mark_> i have printserver runnning in 6.06
<Whiz2> if you can solve the problem, let us all know. :-p
<mark_> and may clients are windows
<Whiz2> Samba?
<caseyomah> mark_: Aren't those JetDirect enabled printers?
<mark_> no sir
<caseyomah> mark_: I thought that's what the "n" meant.
<Whiz2> well i'm haing the same problem with mine mark_
<mark_> samba is already configured
<Whiz2> having*
<mark_> the prob is
<caseyomah> mark_: Same with Whiz2
<satempler> is there any thing in KDE/QT that is more recent thant qtparted
<mark_> when printing in telnet client ( the telnet client is moccha soft) 1022n is properly working even i adjust the printer setting there
<mark_> but in 1320n max page it can print is only for 13-14 page
<mark_> wat do u think the prob guys
<mark_> wat do u think the prob guys?
<cpk2> satempler: for some reason cfdisk seems to work better than the gui
<mark_> do u have an idea there
<satempler> I am looking for a KDE counterpart to gparted for things like non-destructive partioning
<Nicolae> gparted runs in KDE.
* seishinbyou just always used gparted anyways
<silvania> hmmm how to associate content type "application/sdp" with vlc?
* Jucato uses what works... @_@
<seishinbyou> I tried running PartitionMagic through Wine, but that was just a silly test; I wouldn't actually try doing any partitioning through Linux that way
<satempler> ya I still want somthing to partition drives via a GUI i mean why not
<satempler> but since qtparted hasn't been touch since 2004 improvements hasn't been made bug fixes not fixed
<satempler> a new one is needed for Fisty Fawn
<cpk2> qtparted didnt like my sata so i just use cfdisk considering how simple it is
<satempler> a KParted-Guidance if needed
<satempler> who would I ask to have somthing included in the comercial repo
<satempler> LaCie (i think thats the name) has come out with LightScribe Linux support
<seishinbyou> No idea on that one...maybe ask around the official forums?  Does the wiki have any info?
<Jucato> It's something that Canonical decides, I guess
<seishinbyou> LaCie?  (my notebook is a LaVie)
<satempler> as long has it has the LightScribe Sticker on it your good
<seishinbyou> haha, this is hilarious, one of the office workers is getting chewed out over his presentation because the managers are complaining the "pinstripe" look on everything is giving them a headache
<seishinbyou> Time to go switch themes on him...remotely
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> ...and noone knew what just happened.  Plain blueish/greyish theme ahoy
<Jucato> seishinbyou saves the day
<seishinbyou> But I don't get any money for that :/  Not even a gold necklace to add to a collection like Mr. T
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sayonara! time to reformat and repartition. bwahahaha!
<seishinbyou> Good luck
<Jucato> thanks! I'll need it :)
<Jucato> can't decide whether I should reinstall Dapper or install Edgy already...
<Jucato> @_@
<Jucato> oh well... Edgy it will be
<xsacha> im having a problem with sound in videos (in flash) -- the sound is ahead of the video :(
<Jucato> ja
<seishinbyou> youtube?
<xsacha> yes
<Clinton__> What's a good CPU monitor for KDE's applet panel?
<seishinbyou> Many I know on Windows, Mac, and Linux experience the synching issue
<caseyomah> what is the command line to burn iso [file]  to cdrom drive [dev] ?
<xsacha> i dont get that problem on CRUX or windows
<xsacha> first time i've had this problem :( on kubuntu
<seishinbyou> In your sound settings, are you using ALSA?
<xsacha> yes
<seishinbyou> I had a nasty lag issue when using wine before.  I tried setting it to OSS, but that caused the audio to be choppy/poppy
<xsacha> oh wait, does firefox start up artsd?
<xsacha> like noatun
<seishinbyou> What did I do...hmm, I can't remember anymore... something with double buffering?
* seishinbyou does a wiki hunt
<xsacha> is there a setting in firefox? or it just uses alsa because that's what i set it as
<intelikey> is there any good templates for spread sheets? kspread maybe?     package?
<seishinbyou> I believe is uses your system setting, so ALSA by default I think
<xsacha> templates?
<intelikey> yeah
<xsacha> what is a template for a spreadsheet? :S a title, etc?
<seishinbyou> caseyomah: Does k3b not work?  Or would you prefer a curses client?
<caseyomah> intelikey: For what?
<seishinbyou> Does OO come with built in templates?
<xsacha> not sure
<xsacha> ill check
<caseyomah> seishinbyou: I think I overfilled my root (/) and can't get K3b to open, curses would be fine.
<xsacha> yes it does
* Nicolae wonders if there are any known issues with WD Caviar SE SATA Drives and Linux. 
<xsacha> openoffice spreadsheet has all these templates for letters, etc. about 10 different ones
<ricanelite> how can i change dapper to edgy so i could download edgy
<intelikey> caseyomah mortgage calculation  pie charts you know. the whole shmeer
<xsacha> and you can customise your own
<ricanelite> i know i enter a command in the terminal which it open a edit program and i replace dapper with edgy and selected replace and thats it
<intelikey> xsacha k i'll look.
<xsacha> wait another day rican.. edgy final released tomorrow
<caseyomah> intelikey: Linux tends to be more of a "do it yourself" environment...at least until recently.
<ricanelite> well thats why im asking
<ricanelite> because i will like to write it down
<ricanelite> because i looked in my calendar and it should be release on thursday
<intelikey> caseyomah but templates are good for the "do it your selfer"
<seishinbyou> caseyomah: cdrecord dev=/media/cdrom speed=4 -v imagename.iso  ?
<intelikey> ricanelite yes but wedensday has already started...
<caseyomah> That looks about right.
<ricanelite> oo well im here in the states! So im still in tuesday night
<seishinbyou> Your mileage may vary.  I tend to use k3b more than a command line these days
* seishinbyou has gotten lazy/less hardcore
<Homer> so edgy fixed the kmenu bug?
<cpk2> intelikey: what timezone is ubuntu using?
<xsacha> which kmenu bug?
<cpk2> is it being released midnight utc on thursday?
<intelikey> cpk2 prolly gmt or -1 or 2
<intelikey> oops +1 or 2
<gnomefreak> depends
<digivore> can someone upgrade to edgy? or do they have to totally redo the system?
<cpk2> because for me thursday is still 2 days away =P
<intelikey> cpk2 lol
<Homer> xsacha: that some/most packages do not add icons into kmenu until kde is restarted
<intelikey> digivore yes upgrade is recommneded
<Homer> this behavior is contrary to the gnome version
<cpk2> you dont need to restart kde to have things put into the kmenu
<intelikey> Homer   kbuildsycoca  --incremental
<satempler> digivore: yes you can
<Lord_Rage> Question: If I make a separate partition, and put the installerfor Kubuntu on it, would I be able to install it on the other partition.  My Laptops CD drive is borked
<xsacha> i dont restart my computer till i need to switch OS :P
<satempler> in Kubuntu change every dapper to edgy in /etc/apt/source.list
<satempler> then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> !install > Lord_Rage
<kyle_> hello
<ricanelite> sudo: /etc/apt/source.list: command not found
<intelikey> satempler update first.
<kyle_> i have a question...
<satempler> ya
<ricanelite> thats the what i get
<satempler> that right for got
<Lord_Rage> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kyle_> i install ati drivers for radeon 9550, and set it up for xorg//
<intelikey> ricanelite of course you get that.  /etc/apt/source.list is not executable
<intelikey> and if it was it wouldn't do much...  hehhe
<kyle_> than my remdering is all goot ati...
<ricanelite> well i typed in sudo
<xsacha> sudo just runs it as equivalent to root
<kyle_> restart its good
<intelikey> yes but sudo what ?
<kyle_> update...
<kyle_> restart
<intelikey> restart ?
<kyle_> check fglrxinfo again and its switched back to mesa
<xsacha> you should try: sudo kate /etc/apt/source.list
<kyle_> now i cant get the ati back...
<kyle_> and mesa3d is on, im stuck and
<intelikey> !ati > kyle_
<intelikey> hopefully there is some help there.....
<kyle_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xsacha> lol? he sent it to you in pm and then you send it here
<Whiz2> caseyomah: These drivers print nicer
<intelikey> xsacha irc is a hard thing to get used too,   i guess.....
<caseyomah> Cool, what about samba clients?
<Whiz2> rebooting first just for the hell of it
<caseyomah> Well, I'm upgrading to Edgy from repositories.
<intelikey> yep
<bLaZeD> is there a set date for edgy to be officialy released?
<Whiz2> decided to do the upgrade huh?
<intelikey> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<intelikey> ohhh
<intelikey> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Homer> !fawn
<bLaZeD> !schedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> bah
<Homer> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caseyomah> !frisky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frisky - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> what happen :p
<intelikey> or  !opps maybe
<Homer> no more fiesty fawn? :(
<bLaZeD> nice this thuersday
<bLaZeD> *thurseday
<bLaZeD> or h/e u spell it
<intelikey> adehrstuy
<intelikey> what differance does order make ?
<black_13> when i lauch adept i get this warning that none of the changes will stick because im not admin
<hazard2> ok, is there a command to manually put the screen to sleep?
<hazard2> maybe though X11 or something?
<rawrness_> kdesu adept work black?
<black_13> hows that?
<xsacha> alt+f2 and then type: kdesu adept_manager
<hazard2> anyone know how I can manually tell x11/KDE to turn off the screen?
<black_13> xsacha adept_manager not found
<hazard2> powersaver settings in the system configuration won't stick, or when they do, they don't do anything
<avuton> Is flash 9 in apt (sorry, new guy :))
<xsacha> try: kdesu adept
<black_13> xsacha it brings up adept
<xsacha> good
<xsacha> in admin mode too :)
<black_13> xsacha how would i tell
<black_13> i sorta have used debian but ubuntu is new flava for me
<xsacha> the window will be coloured differently.. but because you used kdesu, it's admin mode
<xsacha> anything you use kdesu on
<rawrness_> i am going to upgrade
<rawrness_> and i am goign to do it right this time.
<rawrness_> or else someone dies
<xsacha> you?
<hazard2> anyone on screen sleep?
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: you mean have the screen turn off
<hazard2> yea, I can't do so manually (its a vaio, that powers the scree)
<rawrness_> I know what il do
<xsacha> screensaver?
<rawrness_> il install ubuntu and use that to upgrade
<hazard2> and the power saver won't do anything/work at all
<black_13> xsacha ok im trying to install qt3-examples ... i have scrolled down click on install then what?
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: my HP turns the screen off based on the screensaver
<hazard2> no, dmps off (actually off), not just display something else
<xsacha> it will install and that's that
<hazard2> I was hoping to get the backlight off too
<xsacha> mine too
<black_13> no other button to click because nothings is happening
<xsacha> black_13: you clicked install? it should say installed now
<black_13> nope
<xsacha> *sigh* where did you click install?
<xsacha> do you see Apply Changes up the top?
<black_13> i did now the application is frozen! awesome
<hazard2> BAH!!!
<xsacha> you click apply changes and it installs
<hazard2> debian running no windowserver at all can turn off the screen (and does so by default)
<hazard2> (in the way that I want too)
<xsacha> mine does too hazard2...
<hazard2> yours what?
<hazard2> debain? or kubuntu?
<xsacha> turns off the monitor after time
<xsacha> kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: sorry, mine worked out of the box
<hazard2> Oh, I see, that's how it is.
<hazard2> I'm eternally cursed to have all the hardware nothing supports.
<black_13> you know if i could xorg with debian sarge i would go that way
<hazard2> A fan controller, minus the control, a monitor that won't EVER turn off....
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: I found this http://www.cantrip.org/toshiba-m45.html if you want to look through and see if it has any idea
<hazard2> I suppose that's what I get for throwing together a pile of parts that could be mistaken for an operational machine....
<xsacha> hazard2.. would suspend work for you?
<xsacha> you can stick "suspend" in schedule
<xsacha> or hibernate
<hazard2> I dunno, maybe
<hazard2> hibernate would be awsome.
<hazard2> (suspend to ram correct?)
<hazard2> err
<hazard2> suspend to disk?
<xsacha> think so
<xsacha> suspend takes option -f
<hazard2> to what?
<xsacha> oh here it is hazard
<xsacha> i found it
<intelikey> man suspend
<intelikey> No manual entry for suspend
<xsacha> Switch off monitor after: 45 minutes
<xsacha> go into System Settings->Monitor & Display
<hazard2> THe one in the system control?
<xsacha> Power Saving
<hazard2> That one dosen't work.
<xsacha> eh?
<hazard2> It either won't remember the setting, or dosen't do anything to begin with.
<hazard2> (even if entered as admin)
<xsacha> it's enabled and try 1 minute?
<xsacha> and leave for a minute. what happens?
<dragonflyseven> hazard2: You are trying to hibernate?
<xsacha> he's trying to get monitor to turn off
<hazard2> Or turn off a display with DMPS (so the backlight is off)
<hazard2> I'd prefer DMPS but if hibernation is easier
<xsacha> power saving turns my monitor off just fine, what happens when you set it to 1 minute and then leave for a minute/
<hazard2> it says on
<hazard2> and nothing happens
<xsacha> is it still on 1 minute now?
<hazard2> yes
<dragonflyseven> Edgy has hibernate built into the log out menu.
<hazard2> though by now it probably reset it self again
<hazard2> this is dapper
<xsacha> reset itself?
<dragonflyseven> Yeah, that is a problem.
<hazard2> yuea
<xsacha> check what it is now hazard2
<hazard2> I'll set it, then check back a while later, and the options are unchecked and defaulted.
<xsacha> administrator mode first
<hazard2> Either way it dosen't matter.
<xsacha> it shouldnt be reseting unless you arent using admin mode
<hazard2> that's new, its not enabled, but its set to 3 hours, something I *KNOW* is neigther the default or something I set it to
<xsacha> kdesu systemsettings to make sure
<xsacha> sounds very unlikely that it is random setting itself off and to some weird hours
<BluesKaj> Does anyone have an updated Edgy Sources List ?
<xsacha> use kdesu systemsettings to make sure, then turn it on and 1 minute.. close the window and go away for a minute
<xsacha> tell me if it's still on
<hazard2> ok, set to one minute, going to brush teeth
<xsacha> actually try this please
<xsacha> do kdesu systemsettings
<xsacha> dont click administrator mode
<hazard2> when *I do that, admin mode isn't an option (its defaulted adminy)
<hazard2> (on timer now)
<xsacha> yes
<hazard2> nothing
<hazard2> no affect
<hazard2> been waiting 2minutes
<intelikey> ~/clear
<xsacha> just came back, my monitor was off :P
<xsacha> check what it is set at now hazard2 in display
<hazard2> I hate you (in the good way I suppose, vs the actually hating)
<BluesKaj> sorry intelikey, was gone for a few and missed it
<hazard2> it stayed 1min, but I didn't close the window
<intelikey> still want it ?
<xsacha> arrrrgh
<BluesKaj> yes pls
<xsacha> it wasnt set
<hazard2> (I DID press apply though)
<xsacha> by the way you know you dont need admin mode to change it
<xsacha> try changing it without admin mode -- i change it without using admin mode at all
<hazard2> on timer
<xsacha> yeah
<BluesKaj> darn file wont accept
<xsacha> monitor turned off here
<hazard2> Nope, nothing
<xsacha> and you have it set as DPMS in xorg.conf right?
<hazard2> It isn't taking the setting, -OR- however KDE thinks it can turn off the screen isn't working
<hazard2> no...
<hazard2> (that should be obvious shouldn't it?
<hazard2> )
<xsacha> oh, set it as DPMS in xorg.conf
<draik> As far as changing the timer, just play with a time, apply, change the time, apply, go to your preference and then hit apply. It's weird like that but it's worked
<hazard2> I figured.
<RatKing> Does AIM run successfully under wine?
<hazard2> How do I set DMPS in Xorg?
<hazard2> RatKing: Just use one of the other clients.
<xsacha> Option "DPMS"
<hazard2> can someone give me the part of the XORG file I need to add?
<RatKing> I don't like GAIM or kopete
<xsacha> in monitor section hazard2
<n8k99> RatKing: that sounds like a big chunk of resources to run a single channel chat client
<draik> RatKing, why not use GAIM or Kopete?
<hazard2> he says he dosen't like them
<hazard2> so what do I *LITERALLY* need to enter in xorg conf?
<xsacha> go to monitor section
<hazard2> yup
<xsacha> Option "DPMS"
<RatKing> Are there other multi messenger programs?
<hazard2> no = yes or anything?
<xsacha> nothing needed after it
<xsacha> default is yes when you place an optiopn
<hazard2> should it go at the top or the bottom?
<draik> RatKing, http://www.kde-apps.org
<xsacha> anywhere within your monitor section
<intelikey> xorg.conf is not order specific
<hazard2> okies
<draik> Has there been a release of a new version of Flash? Past 7 for linux, I mean
<hazard2> sure it shouldn't go under the Screen subsecction display?
<xsacha> why would it go in screen? ^o)
<RatKing> they have flash 9 beta now
<hazard2> I have no idea.
<draik> RatKing, worth getting?
<xsacha> definately monitor, because it is in my monitor section
<hazard2> I suppose I need to restart X right?
<dragonflyseven> draik:
<xsacha> yes
<dragonflyseven> flash 9 is awesome
<hazard2> ok
<RatKing> I got it because some flash videos will only play with 9
<hazard2> be back
<dragonflyseven> you can watch some videos.
<dragonflyseven> Yeah, like metacafe
<draik> dragonflyseven, very well, I shall go get it. Is there a *.deb for it or how do I obtain it?
<draik> How/where do I get Flash 9?
<dragonflyseven> Lets see...
* jbrouhard is having hell with flash 9 on Edgy
<dragonflyseven> There was a way I did it.
<dragonflyseven> What was it? *thinking*
<BluesKaj> anyone make any sense of this message? : Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6ubuntu1_all.deb
<xsacha> hazard2, you've added it to xorg.conf right? now run this by a konsole: xset dpms force off
<intelikey> BluesKaj rm the package and try again.  looks like a foobar'd dl
<Random_Transit> can anyone tell me if firefox 2 is in the repos yet??
<xsacha> if monitor turns off, it worked
<hazard2> Horay! That's probably the first time the screen going BLACK has ever been a GOOD thing.
<xsacha> :)
<xsacha> you just didnt have dpms on :P
<hazard2> It seems so.
<dragonflyseven> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<hazard2> Stupid sony.
<dragonflyseven> Try that link. I think that is what I did.
<hazard2> (I'll just blame them, even though its not exactly their fault)
<draik> Right, I got it from there, which one do I go with?
<draik> The standalone or the other one?
<intelikey> BluesKaj any other errors ?
<hazard2> really, its the installer's for not turning it on, figuring out exactly WHO to blame in that group is harder.
<draik> Installer or standalone?
<hazard2> so, anyway, good night all, thanks a bunch xsacha.
<xsacha> gnite
<draik> dragonflyseven: Installer or standalone?
<BluesKaj> what's the remove command again ?
<cpk2> rm
<intelikey> sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6ubuntu1_all.deb
<dragonflyseven> Use the other one.
<dragonflyseven> Put it in the mozilla plugins folder.
<draik> How do I install a tar?
<draik> tar.gz
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey, it's gone
<dragonflyseven> You should be able to double click on it.
<dragonflyseven> And it will open in a window.
<intelikey> tar -xf file.tar.gz ;cd file/  & read the readmes
<draik> dragonflyseven, I just move the files to my firefox plugins?
<dragonflyseven> Drag that into .mozilla/plugins
<dragonflyseven> Its called libflashplayer.so?
<intelikey> BluesKaj run the command that got you that error the first time  see if it persists.
<intelikey> if so pastebin the whole output of the command.
<BluesKaj> yes it does intelikey  ...I just tried installing samba and it came up again
<intelikey> k pastebin the full text
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<draik> I don't see my plugins for firefox
<dragonflyseven> draik: it is not in firefox.
<dragonflyseven> it is in your home director, then .mozilla/plugins
<draik> I don't have a ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<dragonflyseven> Are you sure? The dot means it is hidden in the GUI.
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> and in the konsole
<draik> I am sure
<xsacha> ls -a ~   to show hidden
<dragonflyseven> Try going view> show hidden files.
<draik> I have looked with everything
<BluesKaj> intelikey, http://pastebin.ca/220259
<xsacha> dont look, just type it in
<intelikey> looking
<draik> I did
<draik> I typed ls -a and I don't have a plugins directory for my .mozilla
<draik> I have .mozilla but no plugins
<xsacha> but you found .mozilla?
<xsacha> ahh :)
<draik> yes
<draik> sorry, I was talking about the full path
<dragonflyseven> Ok.
<Homer> what kde is on edgy
<xsacha> that's fine
<Homer> 3.5.4?
<xsacha> 3.5.5 Homer
<Homer> o rly
<xsacha> i am using edgy rc1 and it is 3.5.5
<Hawkwind> draik: So create the plugins directory
<draik> ok, just did
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo apt-get install -f
<dragonflyseven> rc3 (?) is 3.5.5
<dragonflyseven> Now put that .so file in it.
<draik> and I dragged/dropped the flashplugin9.so file into ~/.mozilla/plugin
<xsacha> ok firefox flash will just 'work' now
<draik> that's it?
<xsacha> restart browser of course
<xsacha> yes
<draik> no commands or such?
<xsacha> nup
<draik> cool
<intelikey> BluesKaj did you change your sources.list ?     and if so did you update apt so it would have the right databases ?
<Homer> is khtml really improved since 3.5.2?
<draik> Thank you dragonflyseven, xsacha, Hawkwind. Much appreciated
<Homer> like proper ajax support
<xsacha> don't know
<xsacha> what ajax site does it usually break on? i'll try it
<Homer> they saying in 3.5.4 there was a "ton" of khtml fixes and in 3.5.5 they say so too
<Homer> try digg.com
<intelikey> khtml ?
<xsacha> Homer: 3.5.3 gave me perfect acid 2 pass.... 3.5.3 i am getting a glitch when i scroll in acid 2 test
<xsacha> 3.5.5*
<BluesKaj> i got a sources list from jende when i was updating to edgy from dapper . The sources you gave me are already in it
<dragonflyseven> draik: make sure it works before you thank us.
<Homer> yeah but ajax more important then acid2 imo
<xsacha> when i use mousewheel a red dot appears
<draik> it works
<draik> Thats why I thank you all
<mark_> can anyone help me regarding prntng
<xsacha> Homer: what's meant to break on diff.com, i'm there
<xsacha> digg*
<intelikey> BluesKaj and you did   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i got a sources list from jende when i was updating to edgy from dapper . The sources you gave me are already in it
<Homer> I guess try digging something
<Homer> or
<Homer> goto comments and click "show comment"
<intelikey> yes i read that.
<Homer> digging doesn't automatically update in 3.5.2
<Homer> you have to manually refresh the page
<xsacha> i dont have a digg account, cant be bothered making one :P
<Homer> lol
<Homer> k np
<Homer> firefox still works :P
<BluesKaj> yes intelikey, i did the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> BluesKaj what is the state of affairs now ?    still error or not ?
* seishinbyou was banned from digg for daring to speak against the might apple
<seishinbyou> *mighty
<BluesKaj> yes same error , intelikey
<xsacha> konqueror always takes me to basic version of hotmail live.. i'm going to try changing agent string
<Homer> apple basicallly writes khtml
<Kiongku> anyone tried using enlightenmet here?
<seishinbyou> Is there a way to record a video stream from Skype for future reference short of pointing a video camera at the screen?
<Homer> xsacha: does for FF too
<Homer> microsoft hates everything but IE
<Homer> heh
<jbrouhard> Anyone get flash working in Edgy ?
<xsacha> not FF2.0.. FF2.0 took me to the good looking page perfectly first time
<Homer> hmm
<dragonflyseven> Flash 9 beta?
<Homer> gmail doesn't work properly with konq either
<jbrouhard> any of em, dragonflyseven
<Homer> again cause of ajax bugs
<jbrouhard> i have flash 7 i think
<xsacha> what breaks in gmail?
<dragonflyseven> Yes, I do.
<intelikey> BluesKaj maybe sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
<dragonflyseven> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> i do have that
<Homer> inbox don't open
<dragonflyseven> Look at that link, and download the one for linux.
<Homer> attachments don't automatically update
<Homer> etc
<draik> Flash 9 works great for me!
<draik> Thank you dragonflyseven, xsacha, Hawkwind. Much appreciated
<draik> again
<dragonflyseven> Homer: have you tried firefox?
<jbrouhard> dragonflyseven: i have it now
<Homer> yeah gmail works fine in firefox
<intelikey> BluesKaj and yes as one line.
<jbrouhard> however, when i install it, it crashes firefox
<dragonflyseven> Ok.
<xsacha> inbox is working fine here.. what do i have to do for attachments?
<dragonflyseven> Now put the .so in .mozilla/plugins
<jbrouhard> hmm
<jbrouhard> no .mozilla/plugins ?
<draik> create the folder
<Homer> xsacha: do you have it pretending to be firefox
<dragonflyseven> .mozilla is hidden.
<Homer> cause gmail serve different html for konq
<dragonflyseven> But if there is no plugins make it.
<jbrouhard> I know that
<jbrouhard> okay
<pussfeller> anyone else having prob with the flash9 beta
<Kiongku> hmm
<Homer> basically on FF, gmail works like an application, while on Konq it works like a website :P
<pussfeller> it might just be google and utube
<xsacha> by default, konqueror pretends to be firefox in gmail and google
<xsacha> preinstalled that is
<Kiongku> theres no flash 9 beta in the repos right?
<Homer> hmm didn't do that for 3.5.2 cause gmail dedected right away that I was using konq
<jbrouhard> pussfeller: I have major problems with flash9 beta and firefox
<jbrouhard> and it's still not working, dragonflyseven.  I load a flash site, and firefox crashes out
<pussfeller> jbrouhard: it runs for a while, and then stops...?
<dragonflyseven> oh! I know how to fix that.
<pussfeller> oh yers crashes?
<dragonflyseven> Go to your xorg.conf
<jbrouhard> it just loads for 2 seconds and then BOOM
<xsacha> if i take agent string off it gives me 'basic' version :(
<dragonflyseven> and change the default color depth to 24
<pussfeller> alsa works on flash9 tho, which is freakin great
<MasterEvilAce> OMG.
<pussfeller> so i have software mixing with it FINALLY
<Homer> support gnash
<MasterEvilAce> What is the geekiest most knowledgable NETWORKING (linksys wireless shit) IRC CHAN? need help bad
<DBO> MasterEvilAce, whats wrong?
<jbrouhard> Okay dragonflyseven i'll brb
<intelikey> MasterEvilAce ##linux
<DBO> wireless geeks dont use linksys =P  we use cisco... I mean.. they...
<intelikey> but only on fridays
<MasterEvilAce> well it's not linux related, purely Networking Access Points.. wireless.. etc. whatever. tons of info : http://www.dslreports.com/forum/remark,17150037
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: Have you tried #Networking ?
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: Or even /msg chanserv list *network*
<MasterEvilAce> Hawkwind: nope, I figured it wouldn't be as simple as #Networking, but I shall try as well
<Hawkwind> That will give you all the channels with the word *network* in the name.  Make sure you use the *'s
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: Seems it's probably #Network actually
<Homer> khtml is rapidly developed which is nice
<jbrouhard> WOOHOO!
<jbrouhard> flash works!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xsacha> Homer: how does that attachment bug work out? by the way, it seems slower to click inbox in konqueror than it is in firefox.. otherwise everything looks the same
<jbrouhard> Thank you very much dragonflyseven!
<Hawkwind> MasterEvilAce: ##Networking is a channel too
<dragonflyseven> Yay!
<Homer> xsacha: gmail is highly ajaxy
<Kiongku> hi hawkwind
<xsacha> yeah but i havent found a bug yet..
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Hey there
<xsacha> site is just slower
<Homer> it's really just one website with many ajax calls heh
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: There are flash 9 deb packages though
<Hawkwind> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Homer> maybe they fixed it xsacha
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: hmm.. well anyway had u ever heard of enlightenment?
<Homer> I was using 3.5.2
<rawrness> apt get is giving me a error
<xsacha> oh my Quick Contacts list shows no one in it... there's a bug
<Homer> and khtml is one of the most actively developed (if not the most) component of KDE
<xsacha> well it shows people but their names are blank unless i hover my mouse over it
<rawrness> pkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<rawrness> Dpkg*
<rawrness> let me reword this
<rawrness> apt-get error  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Kiongku> try do as it sadi o0?
<Kiongku> *said
<blooregard> are there any SMP aware process monitors for the console that'll show which CPU a process is using?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Of course I have.  I use E17 exclusively and package E17 debs for my repo that several users here use
<dragonflyseven> Bye all. Off to do homework.
<draik> dragonflyseven, homework???
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: e17? it seems i did find it in the normal repos
<Kiongku> *did not
<xsacha> work he does at home draik ;): coding ;)
<dragonflyseven> Yep. 11th in highschool.
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: http://SeerOfSouls.com/ and click on the Ubuntu Packages tab at the top of the page :)
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: hmm u mean the deb packages?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Yes.  SoS is my repo site
<Kiongku> cool
<Kiongku> so here my question.. how u switch to enlightenment from KDE safely
<Hawkwind> Install it, ctrl-alt-backspace and select E17 from the GUI login screen
<dragonflyseven> Anyway, off to homework.
<dragonflyseven> Bye.
<draik> oic
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: k
<xsacha> ctrl alt backspace does nothing here :(
<Kiongku> ehrm which one should i install?
<Kiongku> the dapper e17 one?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Are you running Dapper or Edgy ?
<Kiongku> Dapper for now.. guess its logical then
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Kiongku> what does deb-src means..
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: still here?
<morphish> does kubuntu deal ok with existing windows partitions/installs, i would like for it not to touch my grub, just to make sure it does not confuse windows, can i skip installation of grub?
<Hawkwind> King_Brad: Yes
<Hawkwind> Ermmm
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Yes, I'm still here
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: why the package seems so big compared to the other one ._.?
<Hawkwind> What package ?
<Kiongku> ur enlightenment .. oh well nvm
<Ahmuck> morphish: you only have windows on this machine ?
<Ahmuck> currently ?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: whats ur personal review on it? better than KDE :P?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Not sure what you're asking exactly.
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: nvm that question.. updating right now
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I don't use KDE at all.  I use E17 exclusively and have for over a year now
<Kiongku> ah?.. on enlightenment right now o0?
<morphish> Ahmuck: no, there is an existing linux install on it, and windows, so i want to reuse the linux partitions and leave windows untouched (wife is getting her masters, her not being able to write her papaers might cause me to loose a few inches)
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Of course.  I don't use anything else, ever
<Ahmuck> O.o so you are going to overwrite your existing linux partitions ?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: nice! i know who to buzz now for answers :P
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: I'd strongly suggest hanging out in #E if you plan on using E17.  That's the channel where everyone who knows about the wm hangs out
<Kiongku> did not get much favorable response there
<Kiongku> oh anyway brb changing
<Homer> zomg I'm using GNOME on Kubuntu
<morphish> Ahmuck: yes, i just don't want (k)ubuntu to touch my grub, windows is so fragile when it comes to mbr changing, and does weird stuff when you least expect it
<morphish> Homer: sounds a little bit like a waste ;)
<Homer> lol
<Homer> I'm using mostly KDE programs tho
<Homer> heh
<Kiongku> x_x..
<Homer> I HAVE A TON OF RAM
<Kiongku> have to reconfigure stuff...
<morphish> Homer: hell, send me some then
<Homer> lol
<Homer> epiphany seem to load must faster on gnome
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: where do i go for keyboard shortcuts?
<Homer> on kde it take like 5 sec
<Homer> on gnome it load in like 1sec lol
<Homer> I like epiphany :\
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Left click and go to the Config Panel.  Everything in the world you need there for configuring E17
<Kiongku> :o..
<Kiongku> whats the command code for running applications via shortcut keys?
<marcelo> hi
<Kiongku> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Ertain> I can't eject a disc from my drive.  I've tried using the eject command but it won't work.
<draik> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<draik> Ertain, umount the drive
<Ertain> That's what I tried; it wouldn't umount either.
<campbch> anyone have any problems with the cursor selecting wherever it is periodically? i'll be typing or something in writer and it will spontaneously decide to click... i think it may be because of the touchpad sensitivity, but a) the post doesnt say anything about variable sensitivity, and b) i can't sudo synclient -l because it can't access shared memory....
<draik> sudo umount /media/cdrom#
<arunkale> Ok.. I have a big problem. I seem to have done something that has made Firefox not work on my computer
<draik> arunkale, what specifically?
<arunkale> draik: I got some script from some site to upgrade to Firefox 2 RC2
<campbch> :( it's frustrating, i have to stop and reposition the cursor every time it does this, and sometimes it drags text along with it
<campbch> also, isn't the command to rebuild the kmenu kbuildsocy --incremental ?
<arunkale> and now Firefox 2 doesn't work, and neither does the old Firefox
<ironfroggy> has anyone here used FreeDOS to run a bios update?
<draik> have you uninstalled all firefox (save your bookmarks first!!!) and re-installed?
<arunkale> draik: Is there a way I can uninstall/delete whatever's there (Firefox) and do a fresh install
<draik> yes
<ironfroggy> im getting a weird error i cant figure out. "failed gzclose"
<draik> apt-get remove firefox
<draik> sorry
<draik> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<draik> I think I'm missing an option there... let me check
<Stoic> hello everyong
<Stoic> everyone(
<draik> sudo apt-get remove -f firefox
<draik> That should do it for you arunkale
<draik> sudo apt-get remove -f firefox
<arunkale> ok thanks
<arunkale> let me try that :)
<draik> np, arunkale
* draik crosses his fingers and hopes it all works out
<draik> arunkale DON'T FORGET TO BACKUP!!!!!!!!!!!
<arunkale> backup what?
<ironfroggy> anyone know where i could find a bootable DOS CD image?
<ironfroggy> other than FreeDOS?
<draik> your bookmarks
<arunkale> draik: yeah, i got my bookmarks
<arunkale> :)
<arunkale> ok so how do i install firefox 2 now
<draik> ok, I always suggest backups prior to removal of anything
<draik> apt-get install firefox
<draik> ugh
<draik> sudo apt-get install firefox
<draik> I keep forgetting  sudo  at the beginning
<arunkale> that'll install firefox 2.0?
<draik> if it's in your repos, yes
<arunkale> how do i get it in my repos :p
<draik> your repos are located in   /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik> You need to have a place to add first
<draik> you need a source
<draik> and then you add it to your source list
<christopher> hi all. I'm trying to compile something with devIL, but the program I compiled can't find libIL.so.1, yet libIL.so exists in /usr/lib/local....I know i have to make a symlink or somthing, but I'm not sure what they are, or how to make one.
<arunkale> draik: i think it installed firefox, but i dont think i can run it
<draik> have you tried?
<campbch> what is the command to rebuild the k menu?
<campbch> what is the command to rebuild the k menu?
<arunkale> draik: yes.. and when i run it using alt + f2, i get the following error:
<arunkale> KDEInit could not launch 'firefox'.:
<arunkale> Could not find 'firefox' executable.
<campbch> it's like kbuildysoc --incremental or something, but it is not working :o
<draik> ok, open up konsole and type          whereis firefox
<arunkale> yeah
<arunkale> got some paths
<draik> ok
<draik> so it's installed
<arunkale> so why is it not running
<draik> did you already        sudo apt-get install firefox     ?
<arunkale> yes
<ben_> how hard is it to learn how to package?
<draik> and?
<draik> did you get any errors? warning? successful install?
<arunkale> ok i checked usr/bin/ in konqueror, and there is a lock icon on top of the firefox icon
<arunkale> and other software have the 'wheel' icon.. this just has some page or something with a lock
<draik> not a wheel, its a kog
<ben_> im interested in helping kubuntu package...but i was just wondering how hard it is to learn
<draik> or sprocket
<arunkale> sorry :)
<nikon> im trying to become a Ubuntero on Launchpad.net, how do i decrypt the email that is sent to confirm your pgp??
<arunkale> draik: do you want a screenshot?
<draik> please
<draik> my firefox is a simple file, no lock
<dhq> when is edgy gonna release
<draik> dhq, this TH
<BonBonTheJon> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<draik> 2 more days (here)
<draik> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dhq> draik: was supposed to be out tommoro
<draik> last I heard (yesterday) was TH
<campbch> should we all upgrade? is it smooth?
<campbch> what's the general adoption rate of a new build?
<draik> Who knows. AFAIK, Dapper Drake was going to be out 6/6/6, but came out 6/1/6
<arunkale> draik: how do i send it to you?
<ben_> edgy's been great for me
<arunkale> sadly, i can't get edgy :(
<campbch> what are the differences?
<ben_> i installed after knot 3
<campbch> anything noticeable?
<draik> arunkale, how ever you want... email, URL, whatever you have at your disposal
<arunkale> campbch: google for screenshots
<draik> purple
<draik> edgy is purple
<ben_> umm....it shuts down alot faster
<dhq> yes
<dhq> i love katapult
<campbch> nice
<dhq> boots faster
<ben_> yup
<dhq> diffrent way of accessing the hdd using uuid
<nikon> can anyone help me with decrypting emails?
<ben_> i think it looks nicer...trivial i know...but i like it
<draik> I'll move to Edgy Eft shortly after its release... I want to make sure the bugs are worked out
<dhq> draik: i am on edgy and i dint face much problems
<nikon> same here
<draik> I've been using Dapper since 6/1/6... from anyone who has done a distro upgrade with Kubuntu, is there an issue upgrading distro?
<avuton> My wifes' on it, she hasn't hit anything yet
<nikon> knot 3 hasnt really givin me much trouble
<dhq> draik: i have dome the distro upgrade
<draik> dhq, when you upgrade the distro, do you lose anything, other than the previous distro?
<nikon> upgrades have never worked for me
<ben_> so does anyone know how hard it is to made debian packages?
<dhq> well its like 3.5 weeks are over
<motorhead> quite hard
<ben_> or to learn...
<motorhead> extremely hard
<ben_> really...
<motorhead> nah, idk
<motorhead> lol
<draik> ben_ go to #ubuntu-classroom and find the transcripts... they will show you how
<motorhead> im just new to linux XD
<ben_> sweet
<ben_> thanks man
<draik> arunkale, you have a shortcut?
<draik> I have the script
<draik> you only have the shortcut and firefox.ubuntu
<arunkale> yeah
<ben_> how do i find the transcripts
<draik> I have firefox the "wheel"
<arunkale> so what do i do to get the kog?
<draik> ben_ let me find you the link
<motorhead> talking bout firefox.. could you get jre working on 2.0???
<draik> ben_ here you go... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<draik> that's the link
<draik> now, it's #3
<campbch> hmm
<Jucato> hi draik
<draik> Jucato has a 1:1 transcript of the class
<Jucato> draik: no I don't
<draik> I made the transcripts of just the instructions
<Jucato> which class?
<draik> Hey there Jucato
<draik> speak of the devil
* Jucato is the devil bwahahah
<draik> Jucato, you're better at this... how do you completely remove firefox? CLI
<draik> Jucato, if you're the devil I made you!
<Jucato> draik: how did you install it?
<draik> I am THE evil
* Jucato bows down to his master, draik
<draik> Jucato, not for me, for arunkale
<campbch> after i install packages, i have been needing to use a command to rebuild the K menu. i cannot remember what exactly this command is, but it is something along the lines of kbuildysoc --incremental, but this is not correct?  think it's typoed
<arunkale> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> campbch: kbuildsycoca --incremental
<Jucato> hi arunkale
<campbch> thans
<campbch> ks*
<arunkale> Jucato: I seem to have a problem
<unix_infidel> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jucato> arunkale: what is it? hope I can help...
<unix_infidel> !firefox2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<motorhead> firefox2.0 ftw
<campbch> what's it mean?
<Jucato> campbch: nothing. it's normal. ignore it
<arunkale> Jucato: Well, I got this script on this site, to upgrade to Firefox 2.0.. i tried that, and it said that firefox 2 was installed, but i cant open it, neither can i open the old version
<Hobbsee> arunkale: try killall firefox, and try again?
<campbch> alright
<Hobbsee> arunkale: and move your profile out of the way?
<arunkale> Jucato: I tried to uninstall firefox, and reinstall it, but doesn't work
<Jucato> arunkale: Hobbsee might know better. I haven't tried Fx 2.0 on Linux yet.
* Hobbsee hasnt used 2.0 in a while - not the ubuntu version, anyway
<arunkale> Hobbsee: I tried deleting the profile from etc/firefox/
<arunkale> it says access denied or something
<Hobbsee> arunkale: the one in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<caseyomah> What was Edgy ISO page again?
<caseyomah> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<caseyomah> !schedule
<draik> arunkale, here is the command you need to do...
<arunkale> Hobbsee: it says the folder .mozilla does not exist
<draik> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox
<Hobbsee> arunkale: .firefox, sorry
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure what they call it now
<Hobbsee> caseyomah: cdimages.ubuntu.com/ somewhere?
<Hobbsee> caseyomah: it's nto yet been released
<arunkale> Hobbsee: .firefox doesn't exist either
<caseyomah> Right, <24 Hours away.
<draik> .firefox won't exist
<draik> it's .mozilla/firefox
<arunkale> and there's no .mozilla folder either
<Jucato> and it's in the home directory arunkale
<arunkale> so i'm guessing i'm in some deep shit
<arunkale> yeah, Jucato, that's what i tried
<arunkale> home/arunkale/.mozila
<nikon> can someone help me with pgp decryption?
<arunkale> not working
<Jucato> :(
<draik> .mozilla is hidden. you won't see it. Do it in CLI
<arunkale> it says the folder doesn't exist
<draik> ben_ did you find what you need?
<arunkale> draik: I'm looking at hidden files
<arunkale> there's no .mozilla
<Hawkwind> If you've ever installed mozilla or firefox, then you have a ~/.mozilla directory
<arunkale> I think I must have deleted it earlier
<Hawkwind> arunkale: ls -la ~/.mozilla  Type that in a console as normal user and paste the outputs
<TheUni> in the newest edgy update, did they change the firefox logo back to the fox wrapping the world (old style)? did the debian vs. mozilla war finally pan out?
<TheUni> coz that's the logo i've got
<Hawkwind> arunkale: If you start mozilla or firefox, it will re-create that ~/.mozilla directory
<TheUni> just noticed it changed
<arunkale> sorry
<arunkale> ls: /home/arunkale/.mozilla: No such file or directory.
<Hobbsee> well, it's clearly not there
<arunkale> Hawkwind: I think I deleted it earlier in order to do a fresh install
<Jucato> that's weird...
<arunkale> and i reinstalled it, and there's no new directory created
<Hawkwind> arunkale: So start mozilla or firefox, it'll get created
<Hawkwind> It won't be there until you start the app
<arunkale> Hawkwind: It's not starting
<Hobbsee> arunkale: try ps aux | grep firefox | wc -l
<Hobbsee> arunkale: what does it say?
<Hawkwind> arunkale: It won't start from CLI ?
<arunkale> i installed firefox, but all i get is a firefox shortcut in usr/bin.. there's no actual script
* bmo fahrts around with his new edgy install
<Jucato> eeew...
<arunkale> i tried running firefox using alt+f2, and i get this error:
<arunkale> KDEInit could not launch 'firefox'.:
<arunkale> Could not find 'firefox' executable.
<Hobbsee> arunkale: where'd you install firefox from?  the repos?
<Hawkwind> How did you install firefox ?
<arunkale> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get install firefox
* bmo installed firefox 2.0 from the tar.gz in /usr/local
<Hawkwind> arunkale: In a terminal type:  mozilla-firefox   and pastebin the errors
<Hobbsee> arunkale: try ps aux | grep firefox | wc -l <-- what does it say?
* Hobbsee suspects the last version hasnt closed or something.
<arunkale> Hawkwind: it says command not found :p
<arunkale> hold on
<Hawkwind> So install it
<Jucato> heheh people who can't wait for the official Ubuntu Fx 2.0 :)
<arunkale> Hobbsee: I tried your command, it outputs a 0 on the next line, and returns me to the prompt
<Kiongku> hey guys.. where should be the plugins directory for my firefox?
<Hawkwind> arunkale: dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<Hobbsee> arunkale: 0?  interesting.
<arunkale> Hawkwind: I did install it using sudo apt-get install firefox
<draik> Kiongku, it's in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<arunkale> ok we have an error
<Kiongku> draik: hmm i added the libflashplayer.so there but no result
<arunkale> i'll pastebin it
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Could be in /usr/lib as well if you want the global plugins directory
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Did you restart the browser ?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Why not just use the flash9 deb packages ?
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: think so
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: where is it.. i cant find it in my repos
<Hawkwind> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Kiongku> ah
<Kiongku> need to add repos
<nikon> Can soemone help me please??
<arunkale> Hawkwind, Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28208/
<Hawkwind> nikon: Ask your question
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: btw enlightenment does not seems to run synaptic as root?.. any solution
<Hawkwind> arunkale: As I stated, install mozilla-firefox
<bmo> half installed?  apt-get -f install
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: sudo synaptic or kdesu synaptic from a terminal will run it as soot
<Hawkwind> s/soot/root
<caseyomah> I crashed an edgy dist-upgrade.
<bmo> nikon what's your problem?
<nikon> Hawkwind: trying to become a ubuntero on launchpad.net, set up my key and everything, but i cant figure out how to decrypt the email they sent me
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: hmm... the GUI cant handle it?
<arunkale> Hawkwind: I already installed it!
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: Ummmmm, E17 is not a DE like KDE.  Get used to it not doing those goofy things
<bmo> arukkale: the error says you have it half installed.  sudo apt-get -f install
<Hawkwind> arunkale: It's *not* installed, as that pastebin post clearly states
<Hobbsee> Kiongku: use sudo synaptic
<bmo> arunkale, even
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: mozilla-firefox is just a metapackage for firefox.
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: T_T k... seems like i'll be using CLI more..
<arunkale> Hawkwind: Well, i tried sudo apt-get install firefox.. what else can i do
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Right, but it doesn't matter if he installs mozilla-firefox or firefox, they will both work :)
<Dasnipa`> Hawkwind, it seems like everyone is adressing you so i will too
<Hawkwind> arunkale: As bmo stated 2 times, sudo apt-get -f install
<Cuboid> Hi
<Jucato> lol
<arunkale> oh ok, thanks
<bmo> arunkale: you have firefox _half installed_, you need to FIX the install, by apt-get -f install
<lotusleaf> Halloween is almost upon us, and you know that that means: clean out your closet of those spare Ubuntu Ship-It CDs you may have, duct tape a Snickers bar to them if you have to, just give them out!!
<Cuboid> How can I quickly upgrade GTK?
* Jucato focuses spotlight on Hawkwind
<Kiongku> Hawkwind: whats the command line to bind an application to a shortcut key in the config?
<Jucato> lotusleaf: kinda offtopic right now :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: is that for Kubuntu or for E17?
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: No idea, I don't use shortcut keys at all.  Might ask in #E
<arunkale> ah it seems to be working
<Hawkwind> arunkale: Of course it is :)
* Hawkwind Goes off to bed for the night
<Jucato> ok, one problem solved... NEXT!!
<nikon> ok, im trying to become a ubuntero on launchpad.net, how do i decrypt the email they send me, after i upload my pgp key
<Kiongku> lol.. u put icons?
<Jucato> no you don't!
<arunkale> Hawkwind: still the same error, when i try to run it from alt+f2
* Jucato pulls Hawkwind back
* n8k99 cues triumphant Hawkwind musical theme
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: yes, but if you install firefox, then check if mozilla-firefox is installed, of course it will come back false
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No can do, SportsCenter is coming on :P
<Kiongku> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Jucato> bwahaha
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: I don't get that.  I've installed 'firefox' and dpkg -l mozilla-firefox shows me it's installed
<javi_> juja
* bmo never dealt with encrypted mail.  what mailer handles encryption?
* bmo goes off to learn how to do that
<Hobbsee> nikon: grab kgpg
<n8k99> bmo:kmail can send mail that is encrypted by kgpg
<Jucato> oh god this is so s2pid.. if only my Edgy knot 3 cd worked...
<arunkale> i'm never going to use firefox again, am i :p
<Hobbsee> bmo: thunderbird, kmail, mutt, etc
<Hobbsee> arunkale: sure you are
<caseyomah> bmo, It's not the mailer, you need to ungpg it, you gave them you gpg key so they could encrypt it with your gpg.
<Hobbsee> arunkale: what was the current problem?
<Hawkwind> arunkale: I don't either.  I now use swiftfox :)
<arunkale> Hobbsee: I tried fixing the installation by using sudo apt-get -f install firefox
<nikon> all i need to know is how to decrypt the email i got
<Cuboid> Can somebody here tell me how to upgrade GTK?
<arunkale> Hobbsee: I still get the same error when I try to run the program.. it doesnt run
<Hobbsee> arunkale: right, can you paste ls -la /usr/bin/firefox?
<Hobbsee> nikon: gpg --decrypt
<caseyomah> nikon, bmo, you need to save the email to text and gpg --decrypt it.
<Kiongku> err whats the public key for the repos given in !flash9
<arunkale> Hobbsee: i get this --   lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2006-10-24 12:28 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<Hawkwind> Kiongku: It should tell you in the warning message.  You don't need it, you can ignore it
<Hobbsee> arunkale: that'll be why
<Hawkwind> You installed firefox from source!
<arunkale> Hobbsee: what?
<caseyomah> Kiongku, if you go to the repo's site then there are instructions for adding the key.
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: or it's just pointed there
<Hawkwind> Why people don't use the deb packages.  This is a prime example of why you don't install from source :)
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: hush.  :P
<Jucato> Hawkwind: deb package for 2.0?
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Carry on.  I'll go to bed :P
<Hobbsee> arunkale: can you run all these commands?
<Hobbsee>  sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee>  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<Hobbsee>  # Then, /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox, used as the default gnome browser
<Hobbsee>  sudo rm /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<Hobbsee>  sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<nikon> ha got thanks alot
<arunkale> Hobbsee: ok, i'll run them
<arunkale> Hobbsee: i didnt get the third one
<arunkale> what am i supposed to do with the third line
<Hobbsee> arunkale: you can ignore it, sorry
<Hobbsee> arunkale: just run the rest
<Hobbsee> (i copy pasted)
<Kiongku> caseyomah: no key on the website
<arunkale> ok
<arunkale> Hobbsee: done
<arunkale> Hobbsee: now what?
<Hobbsee> arunkale: now "killall firefox && firefox"
<caseyomah> Kiongku, Sorry, you needed to go to the front page, the command to auto-add the gpg key is: wget http://seveas.imbrandon.com/1135D466.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Hobbsee> see if it works ;)
<arunkale> Hobbsee: ok done
<arunkale> now?
<arunkale> see if what works
<Hawkwind> Did it start ?
<Hawkwind> Firefox
<Hobbsee> arunkale: see if firefox works :)
<arunkale> YAY IT WORKS
<Jucato>  bwahaha
<Hobbsee> arunkale: :D
<hrp2171> awesome
<arunkale> hahah this is so awesome
<arunkale> thank you!!
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: If that isn't documented somewhere on the wiki, it should be :)
<arunkale> thank you so much!
<Jucato> why do I keep on trying to use my scroll wheel in irssi, on a tty...
<hrp2171> hello peeps
<arunkale> i was resigning myself to a firefox-less fate
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: it is, where do you think i got that past efrom?
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: w.u.c/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hobbsee> it's been there for a long time
<Jucato> :P
<hrp2171> currently getting ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop
<caseyomah> arunkale, Just install Opera, it's better anyway.
* Hawkwind Wanders off to bed :P
<Kiongku> hmm seems working the flash player
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: Personal opinion really
<Jucato> "better" is very subjective
<Jucato> :)
<caseyomah> Hawkwind, Fair 'nuff. :)
<Hawkwind> Emphasis on *very*
<arunkale> caseyomah: I don't like Opera as much as firefox.. plus Gmail is buggy in opera
<Jucato> arunkale: works fine for me. maybe browser identification is needed?
<Hawkwind> arunkale: You should look at swiftfox..... http://getswiftfox.com
<Jucato> lol
<hrp2171> in my opinion, ie7 for windows, firefox for linux
<Jucato> somehow I know Hawkwind would say that :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: If we get enough users using it, it'll be able to be packaged and included with distros :)
<caseyomah> arunkale, Not at all, My win32 and my linux installation of opera work great with Gmail. When gmail first started their Standard interface they didn't support opera, now it's perfect.
<Jucato> hahah
* caseyomah is caseyomah@gmail.com
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: Only if the correct browser identification is set, and by default it's usually not
<seishinbyou> Ooh, Swiftfox.  Sure, I'll download it and try it out
<hrp2171> so, when adept downloads packages for installation, where are they kept?
<caseyomah> Hawkwind, I didn't mess with masking or ident.
* seishinbyou is not surprised at caseyomah's email address
<caseyomah> seishinbyou, Why not?
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: I don't either.  But usually by default Opera is set wrong for gmail to work properly
<caseyomah> Hawkwind, I didn't have any problem "out of the box" as it were.
<seishinbyou> caseyomah: force of habit, usually when I need to mail someone I meet on IRC, I just tack @hotmail or @gmail on the end
<Homer> May the source be with you
<arunkale> caseyomah: Gmail doesnt work for me in Opera out of the box
<caseyomah> seishinbyou, What about the yahoo flunkies?
<Jucato> seishinbyou: you left out yahoo :)
* caseyomah covers his head
<Jucato> oh he beat me to it :)
<dude_> jucato! : )
<Jucato> dude_!
<Jucato> Dude! Where's my car? (just can't help saying it!)
<arunkale> ok should i download the firefox 2 installation file from getfirefox.com
<arunkale> they have a final release
<seishinbyou> Ah, but anyone I know with a yahoo address is a coworker that uses @yahoo.co.jp as his personal mail
<dude_> jucato: hehehe
<dude_> jucato: one more application
<Jucato> seishinbyou: heheh. is yahoo.co.jp more famous there than Gmail? :)
<caseyomah> arunkale, Just reinstall kubuntu from livecd and reinstall everything from scratch.
<dude_> jucato: and the transition is complete
<lotusleaf> doesn't yahoo japan have free POP?
<arunkale> caseyomah: what?
<lotusleaf> or is that yahoo china
<caseyomah> arunkale, I'm just being a pain, don't mind me.
<Jucato> ncurses yahoo for not having free POP :(
<Hawkwind> arunkale: You should stick with the firefox that is in the repos and stop installing from source
<lotusleaf> Jucato: actually I believe yahoo china may be the one with free POP
<Hawkwind> arunkale: If you do that, you're liable to mess up your install again
<arunkale> Hawkwind: alright :)
* Jucato thought arunkale would have been traumatized by now...
<Jucato> :)
<arunkale> haha
<Jucato> lotusleaf: as I'm not from China, it wouldn't matter, at least to me :(
<hrp2171> got the answer: /var/cache/apt/archives. thanks.
<caseyomah> arunkale, If you want to install from sources, use linux from scratch and do EVERYTHING from source so you know the config.
<seishinbyou> Jucato: Actually, hotmail.co.jp is probably the most popular
<Jucato> hrp2171: sorry didn't see your question. could have told you that. :(
<arunkale> can i use the themes on the firefox site with my linux firefox
<seishinbyou> gmail is still in the minority unless I specifically push them to it
<lotusleaf> Jucato: yeah but once you set it up would you need to read chinese to use it?
<Jucato> dunno :)
<caseyomah> seishinbyou, That's partly because it's still in limited admittance. (cell phone/invite only)
<dude_> express scribe software< anyone?
<seishinbyou> Though, to be honest, most people just use their cell phone email address these days
<dude_> who know this app
<caseyomah> Seveas scrambled his brain.
<seishinbyou> In a world where people email Word/Excel files to one another and edit them all over their cell phones, why not?
* caseyomah points to his quit message
<Kiongku> hmm whats the command to check my hard disk usage?
<caseyomah> Who knows anything about Cedega?
<Motorhead> where can i find a c programming tutorial?
<Motorhead> don' t say google plz
<caseyomah> Motorhead,  w3cschools.com (I think)
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> w3schools is for HTML/CSS/XML stuff
<Motorhead> lol
<BonBonTheJon> Motorhead: google it, or look at http://einstein.drexel.edu/courses/CompPhys/General/C_basics/c_tutorial.html
<caseyomah> I thought they had C too...
<Jucato> oh didn't check lately
<Jucato> but that would be weird if they did
<Kiongku> flash9 beta = no sound and mouse left click seems not good
<Motorhead> i know python.. and learned windows c++... but i've found that its somewhat different in linux
<caseyomah> Being the Web consortium, true...
<seishinbyou> So, Jucato, tell me, which is better:  Software, or hardware?
<Jucato> seishinbyou: USER :P
<arunkale> if i had to get a new laptop, which one would you guys recommend?
<Kiongku> my bad got sound but mouse still not good -_-
<caseyomah> From a programmers point of view a user that take a prompt and returns a value.
<Jucato> hm.. arunkale preferably one that runs :)
<Jucato> j/k
<arunkale> haha.. i meant which company, specs, etc
<arunkale> :)
<Jucato> seishinbyou: it's like your asking me which is better, yin or yang... neither is ultimately better. one needs the other :)
<caseyomah> seishinbyou, If you are asking weather hardware support or software emulation is better, then hardware.
* seishinbyou was just being a bit silly to balance out the insanity in the office
<kingrayray> er, where is KDE's trash bin? :x
<kingrayray> I don't have an icon on my desktop..
<seishinbyou> also, emulating a few clients from the past
<caseyomah> seishinbyou, Otherwise Jucato is right.
<Jucato> kingrayray: should be in your panel
<kingrayray> okay, well um, how do i put it on my desktop?
<caseyomah> kingrayray, Just to the left of your Notification area.
<kingrayray> yeah i found it
<Jucato> kingrayray: right-click on the desktop, choose Create New -> Link to URL, then in the Link to location (URL) field, enter "trash:/"
<Motorhead> so its ok if i ask for help here when i get sucked??
<kingrayray> neat!
<kingrayray> thanks, Jucato and caseyomah
<kingrayray> :-)
<caseyomah> Motorhead, NEVER! You shall die for asking for help!
<Motorhead> lol, wtf i said
<Motorhead> sucked* stucked
<Jucato> Motorhead: about C? probably not. there's a ##c channel
<Motorhead> nope
<Motorhead> about linux in general
<Jucato> Motorhead: of course if you get sucked... well.... :)
<Motorhead> XD
<Motorhead> i forgot the t :P
<caseyomah> Motorhead, Most guys don't complain about that too much...
<Motorhead> kk
<seishinbyou> s/sucked/stucked/
<Jucato> *most*
<Motorhead> w/e
<caseyomah> Jucato, I did say most.
<Jucato> caseyomah: most guys don't complain that much about being s**cked? :P
<Jucato> ok I'm getting waaaay offtopic :P
<Motorhead> it gets better if you spam
<draik> Yeah you are
<Motorhead> lol
<caseyomah> Jucato, X-act-ly.
<Jucato> hehe
<draik> Jucato, I come back from eating and you're talking about ... just great. What's next, tubgirl???
<Jucato> sssshhh
<Motorhead> noes
<caseyomah> Motorhead, But seriously, I'm in here pretty often with my own issues.
<caseyomah> Most recently I decided to dist-upgrade to edgy and crashed my other box to anchor mode (until I burn a new ISO)
<Motorhead> kk
<Jucato> anchor mode?
<m0zone> silly question i noticed on youtube people captureing there screens in like a avi format  anyone know how about doin that    :P
<caseyomah> Jucato, Weld a chain onto it and put it on a boat.
<Jucato> m0zone: screenkast is probably what you're looking for
* Motorhead loves silly questions, and may haves some ^^
<m0zone> thanks i will look into it jucato
<caseyomah> What is the air-speed velocity of an unlaiden swallow?
<Jucato> ....
<Motorhead> 10m/s?
<caseyomah> Motorhead, Is that an African or European swallow?
<dude_> jucato: GNOME or KDE?
<Motorhead> indian
<caseyomah> Motorhead, Okay then.
<Jucato> dude_: huh?
<dude_> jucato: which is better?
<caseyomah> Jucato, Is Screenkast Gnome or KDE?
<Jucato> caseyomah: the "K" should already give you an idea :P
<Jucato> dude_: very subjective question. :D
<caseyomah> Jucato, No, not at all. lol
<dude_> ya..:)_
<Jucato> also known as "flamebait" :)
<dude_> i can't decide what to use
<Motorhead> w000t
<Motorhead> damn
<Motorhead> g2g
<Motorhead> cya all later
<caseyomah> Shall we start the next "cola wars" (restart) the "flavor wars"?
<Jucato> dude_: simple lang. decide what suits your needs/wants. that's going to be the deciding factor of which is best for *you*
<Jucato> heh... never liked Pepsi :P
<caseyomah> Jucato, I agree.
<dude_> jucato: that the problem, i like both...hehehhe
<draik> Jucato, PEPSI beats coke :P
<Jucato> draik: hush :P
<dude_> ice tea
<dude_> :)
<flaccid_> bundaberg rum and cola beats both of them
<draik> RASPBERRY Iced Tea
<Jucato> dude_: use both. change from time to time. learn both, then decide later again
<dude_> red ice tea
<caseyomah> dude_, Install both and switch every boot until you break the pattern naturally and which ever one you are using more you keep.
<draik> Jucato, Pepsi and Coke taste the same when mixed with Rum
<caseyomah> draik, Really depend on which rum.
<dude_> tnx
<sF|Xemanth> heh i would like to use edgy in my laptop but i'm scared of doing dapper -> edgy dist-upgrade :| i know that with my luck it will go boom
<sF|Xemanth> :|
<dude_> casey: what are you using?
<draik> Malibu Rum, Bacardi and various others
<Jucato> dude_: you can even try out other options like Xfce, fluxbox, etc
<Jucato> ok lets not get *too* offtopic..
<draik> sorry Sifu Jucato
<dude_> jucato: what are you using?
<dude_> !Xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> dude_: right now... nothing. no X yet :P
<Jucato> j/k. Kubuntu, meaning KDE
<draik> I think that most of the people in this channel are using KDE
<sF|Xemanth> has somebody else done dist upgrade dapper -> edgy ?
<arunkale> i cant even upgrade man
<dude_> jucato: what do you mean?
<dude_> casey: what are you using?
<arunkale> my connection is so slow, it'll take ages
<caseyomah> dude_, I personally prefer KDE.
<caseyomah> dude_,  Though this box is Gnome.
<draik> I've used GNOME before and didn't care much for it
<draik> I like KDE
<sF|Xemanth> KDE <3
<Jucato> dude_: I mean that I have no graphical environment setup yet right now. doing a reinstall
<dude_> k
<draik> Jucato, speaking of which, how is that coming along?
<Jucato> draik: 36% :P
* caseyomah wonders is someone will "tune" his DVD-ROM drives lazers to burn for him so he can make the ISO on this box...
<draik> ETA?
<Jucato> draik: I'm really banging my head on the wall...
<Jucato> no ETA
<draik> ouch
<draik> well, the upside of a linux install is that you can still use the LIVE CD/DVD while installing in the background
<Blacken> Hm, is there a KDE applet for the kicker panel that includes information such as CPU speed, etc.? (Laptop; I like knowing when I'm speedstepped)
<Jucato> draik: err.. I'm apt-getting remember
<caseyomah> Jucato, Edgy install?
<draik> oh, sorry forgot
<Blacken> I think I've seen one, but I don't remember what it is.
<Jucato> caseyomah: unfortunately, my Edgy CD fscked out on me. so I had to install Dapper, then dist-upgrade
<draik> Blacken, I am using Superkaramba's SystemCheck
<Jucato> draik: psst. KDE applet for kicker :)
<Jucato> MEPIS has one installed by default. I forgot the name of it though...
<draik> whoops
<caseyomah> Jucato, I just did a dist-upgrade on my primary box and it won't even boot to tty1 anymore.
<Blacken> Oh, gah. I forgot to install superkaramba.
<Jucato> caseyomah: ugh.. that's bad... well this is a fresh install, so no problems yet so far :)
<caseyomah> Jucato, It looked pretty clean (besides breaking dependancies) when I did it...
<draik> What's the command for doing a simple chkdsk on my HDDs?
<Jucato> fsck ?
<caseyomah> !fschk
<draik> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fschk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caseyomah> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heheh
<draik> lol
<draik> I'll just  fsck --help
<caseyomah> ubotu don't know.
<draik> thank you
<Jucato> draik: or man:/fsck in Konqi
<arunkale> how do i untar files?
<arunkale> tar -xvfz?
<caseyomah> arunkale, ark <filename>
<Jucato> arunkale: yeah (iirc)
<Jucato> arunkale: or use Ark :)
<draik> hmmm... for device do I just do sda1 or /media/sda1?
<Jucato> which also happens to be the name of my PC :P
<caseyomah> draik, /dev/...
<Jucato> draik: probably /dev
<_matt> arunkale: depends.  for gzip, I use tar -zxpf; for bzip2, use tar -jxpf
<arunkale> if i try tar -xvfz it says no such file or folder
<draik> yup, /dev
<_matt> arunkale: are you specifying a valid file?
<draik> what are inodes?
<arunkale> well it's a tar.gz
<Jucato> err.. more technical mambo jumbo draik...
<draik> ok, but what are they?
<caseyomah> !inode
<Jucato> draik: Google :) (sorry)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_matt> arunkale: try: tar -zxpf <filename>.  To get the correct filename, type the first few letters, and then press [tab] 
<Jucato> _matt: what's the "p" for?
<draik> otay
<arunkale> _matt: and where does that extract the files to?
<caseyomah> archangel_, Same dir.
<_matt> Jucato: preserves file permissions
<Jucato> arunkale: always in the current directory
<caseyomah> arunkale,  Same dir.
<_matt> arunkale: ./
<arunkale> hehe
<caseyomah> Welcome back intelikey.
<Whiz2> I'm having issues... I've got my printer setup in Linux, and linux has been told to share it, however, I can't export the drivers for it, nor can I get windows to install the drivers, or use the printer.. what am I doing wrong?
<intelikey> caseyomah ty
<Jucato> hi intelikey likely :)
<intelikey> Jucato
<arunkale> thanks guys
<Whiz2> oh yeah... I'm back btw lol
<caseyomah> Whiz2, You need to replace the user with a newer model.
<Blacken> Can superkaramba applets be bound to kicker panels?
* Jucato wonders why people like to use CLI tar...
<Whiz2> caseyomah: You trying to say I'm old? :-p
<Jucato> Blacken: nope
<caseyomah> Whiz2, No, just worn out.
<Blacken> Ew. No use for me, then. :/
<Whiz2> lol
<intelikey> just like walking in to the set for the sit-com 'cheers'
* Blacken is OCD about an empty desktop.
<Whiz2> kinda like my shoes... I need a new pair of them
* caseyomah did too (new shoes)
<Jucato> what are new shoes? :)
<Whiz2> what I really need to do is figure out just what I'm doing wrong
<caseyomah> Jucato, sneakernet interface adapters.
<Jucato> :P
<Whiz2> I've followed all the given instructions, and documentation that I've come across for this printer issue.. I'm trying to share with Samba, but it hates me
<intelikey> Whiz2 ahhh spending way too much time looking at a computer maybe   :)
<Whiz2> funny caseyomah
<Whiz2> intelikey: For me there is no such thing lol
<caseyomah> Whiz2, Computer time is 24/7/365.25.
<intelikey> just trying to help you figure out what you were doing wrong
<Blacken> Are there any (decent to good) kicker applets out there? I don't see any on kde-*.org.
<Whiz2> well... not quite that much, but I wouldn't complain if it was lol
<Blacken> I'm looking for a system information one and maybe others if they exist (I'd like to know what's out there).
* Whiz2 doesn't even know what a kicker applet is
<Jucato> Blacken: I think you can find some in the repositories. use Adept or apt-cache to search for applets or panel or kicker applets
<Blacken> Panel applets? Widgets that go on the panels?
<Blacken> Jucato: I've searched the repos, didn't find (or didn't correctly name) what I'm looking for. :/
<Jucato> Blacken: which is what you're looking for, right?
<Blacken> Jucato: Correct.
<Blacken> I've seen it before, I used to HAVE it, but I can't find it.
<caseyomah> Don't mind Whiz2, I introduced him to linux and I still haven't taught him everything.
<caseyomah> !kicker
<Whiz2> Widgets for Linux? That's a new one on me
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 1855 kB, installed size 5576 kB
<Jucato> Blacken: sorry I can't exactly help you right now. I don't even have X running :P
* Blacken has perhaps too many panels for his own good, though...
<Blacken> Jucato: NP.
<caseyomah> Whiz2, My main box is running in anchor mode.
<intelikey> Whiz2 you mean there are other kinds ?
<Whiz2> basically it's the "Show Desktop" icon for Linux
<Jucato> Whiz2: Desktop widgets? well there's Superkaramba for KDE, gDesklets for GNOME, and aDesklets for ... anybody (I think)
<Whiz2> Yeah there are Widgets for Widows
<intelikey> windows pfft
<caseyomah> Whiz2, is a M$ user, he still duel (sic) boots.
<Jucato> there are desktop widgets for Windows, Linux, and Mac
<Jucato> er *nix too (BSD included I guess)
<Whiz2> and now I'm installing superkaramba lol
<caseyomah> ...oh, yeah, and he's a widget freak.
<intelikey> yeah i'm just stiring the pot to see who boils first
<Blacken> Can superkaramba applets be locked to be always-on-top?
* Blacken sees no option for it, but can hope.
<Whiz2> I have a network PC that is Linux only, then this PC which dual boots Linux, and XP
<Jucato> Blacken: yes, but you'd have to edit the .theme for it
<caseyomah> Blacken, I think you can do it through KDE Window settings.
<draik> AFAIK widgets go on the panel in GNOME, not KDE
<Whiz2> then one other computer in the house which is windows 98
<draik> I have tried to search for something similar before too, but no luck
<Jucato> draik: huh?
<draik> Jucato, desktop widgets
<Blacken> draik: I have a bunch of widgets on my kicker that say otherwise...like the clock. And the K menu. And the virtual desktop switcher.
<Jucato> Blacken: those aren't "widgets". they're called "applets" :)
<Jucato> might lessen the confusion if you get the terms right :P
<draik> right, applets
<Whiz2> Yes they are applets
<Blacken> There's a difference?
* Blacken hasn't used KDE for quite some time.
<Jucato> Blacken: widgets can mean lots of things. desktop widgets, control widgets, etc
<Whiz2> those are not widgets lol
<Blacken> Installed it a month ago, still fiddling with it.
<draik> well, I have a mini dictionary/thesaurus that isn't docked to my kicker as I wished it were
<Jucato> the ones on the panel are called Applet (panel or kicker applets)
<Blacken> How baroque.
<caseyomah> Widgets are a special sub-type of applet, technically everything that runs in a GUI is an applet...
<Jucato> draik: then it isn't a panel/kicker applet
<draik> nope, can't find any that are for KDE
<Jucato> caseyomah: I'm just concerned with the KDE terminology here :)
<draik> I find some, but they're GNOME
<Whiz2> You and your technicallities, Casey
<caseyomah> Whiz2, Sure, why not?
<Jucato> draik: 43%...
<Whiz2> can't you run GNOME applets/widgets in KDE?
<intelikey> i thought there was a diff in applets and aplications
<Jucato> Whiz2: no.
<Jucato> Whiz2: GNOME panel applets/widgets need gnome-panel to run.
<caseyomah> Jucato, Slow moving, what's your CPU/RAM?
<draik> slowly but surely
<Jucato> caseyomah: er downloading... nothing to do with CPU/RAM
<Whiz2> does that include non-panel applications as well, Jucato?
<Jucato> Whiz2: non-panel apps? like?
<Whiz2> GFTP
<caseyomah> intelikey, Applets require an application to open them (Application=X Applet=Konqueror)
<Whiz2> I think thatr's what it's called
<Whiz2> that's*
<Jucato> Whiz2: yes.. GNOME apps would generally run on KDE and vice-versa
<Whiz2> caseyomah: How is your X running now? working correctly yet?
<intelikey> dependancies dependancies dependancies
<caseyomah> Whiz2, Main box is running in "anchor mode"
<Whiz2> caseyomah: I dunno what "anchor mode" is
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> copy-paste, copy-paste, copy-paste
<propagandhi> caseyomah: is it just holding the door open
<intelikey> lol
<Whiz2> !anchor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anchor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<propagandhi> ubotu: that makes two of us
<propagandhi> lol
<Jucato> Whiz2: he means that you could tie the PC to a boat and use it as an anchor
<Whiz2> caseyomah: You're gonna have to give me a better explaination than that.
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<caseyomah> Whiz2, "anchor mode" = "paper weight mode"...
<Whiz2> lol @ Jucato
<Jucato> = useless mode
<Whiz2> then are you going to try a fresh install?
<Blacken> Which is the better thing to have installed on a machine -- powersaved or powernowd?
<Whiz2> or try to revert back to KDE?
<intelikey> i have a few anchors lying around here....
<caseyomah> Once I can burn an ISO.
<Whiz2> Blacken: I would assume powersave
<intelikey> Blacken depends on what you want it to do.
<Blacken> intelikey: That's kind of what I'm looking to find out. :p
<Whiz2> brb... gonna switch out to KDE... I feel like playing with Linux on a faster machine. (aka this one lol)
<intelikey> powernowd - control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface
<intelikey> powersaved - power management daemon
<intelikey> apt-cache show "blah"
<draik> Jucato, ETA is under 30 minutes for my ninja videos
<Blacken> intelikey: Yeah...I can poke ubotu/read synaptic myself. I'm asking what the difference is, why they're mutually exclusive, and if one has better/more features than the other.
<Jucato> heheh nice draik
<draik> it's kinda weird for a torrent with such this many peers being so slow
<Jucato> draik: mine is 5 hours, according to apt :P
<draik> it's been about 2 weeks now...
<intelikey> so read up
<intelikey> don't ask us to do it for you
<Blacken> intelikey: How very un-Ubuntu of you. I'm surprised you aren't being chided for that attitude.
* Jucato whistles...
* draik chuckles
<intelikey> Blacken i guess good help is hard to get these days
<Blacken> I'm serious. Any suggestion from me to anyone along the lines of ST*W/RT*M (insert favorite letter there) has always gotten me snapped at.
<Blacken> Interesting.
* Blacken tries yet another kernel rebuild.
* intelikey <shrugs>
<Jucato> draik: dropped to 1hour now...
<intelikey> Jucato what are you timming ?
<Jucato> intelikey: dist-upgrading to edgy from a very fresh Dapper install
<Carbon_Monoxide> good day, Jucato!
<intelikey> oh kay.    no edgy iso ?
<intelikey> or you prefer upgrading?   i'm at a loss...
<Jucato> intelikey: the only edgy CD I had (knot 3) decided to fsck up on me today
<intelikey> oh ok. but i still don't see how dl'ing the updates is any better than dl'ing the iso    are you out of disk media?
<Jucato> intelikey: er.. yeah that too :P
<intelikey> alright now you make sense again... :)
<Jucato> intelikey: hehe. sorry my brain was on hibernate it seems :)
<intelikey> oh if i had been paying attention i might have been able to deduce all that but the lazy way of just asking was plan A.
<Jucato> yeah... feeling pretty lazy here too... just rained. so the atmosphere is quite.. um... *yawn*
<intelikey> did the guy i was helping with a dpkg error get all streightened out.    i didn't mean to blast off like that but work seems to trump helping in here..
<intelikey> Jucato i'm with ya on the 'just rained'  :)
<Jucato> heheh
<draik> LOL
<draik> <-- Carbon_Monoxide has left this server
<draik> Well that's good to know
<intelikey> there's an invisable ? after part one of that ^^
<|Skull|> hey guys, a little annoyance I've found and was wondering if I could fix, is when using tab completion on a symlink folder, it does not automatically put the trailing slash after the folder name... is there anyway to make it do this?
<flaccid_> don't think so
<|Skull|> for example, I have a symlink /etc/httpd that points to /usr/local/apache... (just because this is how it's setup on 90% of the servers I work on, so It's habbit to look in /etc/httpd) but when I type /etc/htt<tab> it puts just /etc/httpd wihtout the trailing slash
<flaccid_> |Skull|: ask in #bash
<|Skull|> ok will do.. thx
<intelikey> |Skull| it's not supposed to.   i'm not sure about an easy way to over ride that but symlinks are files, it's supposed to treat them as such.
<whiz2> caseyomah left... and I missed it
<intelikey> |Skull| probably editing /etc/bash_completion and enabling it...
<Blacken> Ah, much better. SMP and direct rendering.
<|Skull|> I'll check in there and see what I can find...
<whiz2> I can't login to hotmail... grrrr
<Jucato> whiz2: using Konqueror?
<whiz2> Yes
<Jucato> whiz2: double check if cookies are enabled for the microsoft sites
<kraut> moin
<intelikey> kraut
<kraut> intelikey
<whiz2> I think it was rejecting some of them, but I deleted the entire list of accepted/rejected cookies, and that seems to have fixed it
<Jucato> :)
<|Skull|> oh man.. what a stupidily easy fix.....
<|Skull|> add set mark-symlinked-directories on to .inputrc in your home dir
<intelikey> whiz2 yeah snotmail requires accepting cookies from at least two servers and probably three
<whiz2> 3
<intelikey> |Skull| then /etc/inputrc for system wide
<|Skull|> heh yep, just thought of that after I wrote that... it's now in the global cfg
<whiz2> I wonder if the shared printer on my other linux computer would work if I tried to install it to this one... I know it doesn't work when I ry to install it into windows over the network...
<whiz2> but this is different... they are both running kubuntu
<chupa> hi 2 all
<intelikey> wow, way cool.   check this error tty2 [greg@~]  su - greg -- bash
<intelikey> Password:
<intelikey> su: Authentication failure
<intelikey> Sorry.
<intelikey> password is null     i can login with no password  but can't su without one.
<intelikey> even to self.
<intelikey> i'm constantly learning new things that won't work with no suid on the system.... :)
<whiz2> interesting... Kubuntu is loading the printer drivers... I wonder if it will work correctly...
<whiz2> If this works, I'm gonna be kinda upset...
<intelikey> why ?
<Ash-Fox> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
* intelikey always gets ticked off when things work.
<Ash-Fox> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<whiz2> intelikey: the only reason I will be upset if this works is because that would mean it's working from linux to linux, but not windows to linux...
<intelikey> again i ask "why would that upset you?"
<intelikey> maybe i should let that rest.
<whiz2> because I need it to be accessed by Windows
<intelikey> well did it work ?
<whiz2> funny how it's showing up in the job qeue for the printer, but the printer is not printing anything
<intelikey> printer paused ?
<whiz2> status is "Processing..."
<whiz2> lemme check...
<whiz2> nope... lemme try again, cuz the job vanished
<Ash-Fox> Edgy should be out tomorow right? -- and if I upgrade now -- would that mean I have to redownload things tomorow?
<intelikey> Ash-Fox there may be updates yes.  but not the whole system
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, I'll just update today so I won't saturate the mirrors tomorow :P
<intelikey> ash-fox ok and a simple  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        tomarrow will bring you up to speed.
<seishinbyou> Sometimes, filtering out resumes for developer positions is easier than shooting fish in a barrel...it is as easy as looking at fish in a barrel
<Jucato> how about looking for a needle in a hay stack?
<whiz2> I have an idea... anyone know where Linux stores it's printer drivers once a printer is installed?
<seishinbyou> "9 years experience developing on Win XP Pro"
<seishinbyou> "20+ years HTML experience"
<Ash-Fox> seishinbyou, he must of discovered osx's time machine
<seishinbyou> It's as easy as being somewhere near a barrel
<intelikey> how about looking for the hey stack that contains the needle
* whiz2 didn't realize Windows XP Pro was out for 9 years
<seishinbyou> neither did the rest of the real world, I guess
<intelikey> seishinbyou you gota hire that kid....
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> I'm more interested in overclocker 1337 dood
<Ash-Fox> I've seen ads that requested six years experience with windows 2003
<Jucato> he must be, what, 19 years old?
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> The guy puts extensive overclocking guides *in his resume*
<Ash-Fox> seishinbyou, does he play counterstike?
<whiz2> I could use instructions on overclocking my PC... maybe I should get in touch with him lol
<seishinbyou> What is going to happen is that we'd give him $500 and he'd build a PC that blew everything in the office away
<whiz2> lol
<intelikey> <Jucato> he must be, what, 19 years old? <00   <seishinbyou> "20+ years HTML experience"  <---- ah prolly more like 12.
<whiz2> lol
<DarthShrine> intelikey: z0mfgz0r! Don't pay out 12 year olds!
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> Oh, that guy (20+ years HTML) was  a grad student of all things, in "Business tech"
<seishinbyou> I weep for the future
<Ash-Fox> seishinbyou, don't take life seriously, you'll never live through it.
* intelikey now wonders just how old "hyper text markup language" is.....
<draik> wiki?
<Ash-Fox> Didn't gopher support HTML at one point?
<whiz2> brb
<intelikey> Ash-Fox idk
<intelikey> but 1986 seems pre html  to my recallection
<Jucato> maybe he was involved in *the* development of HTML with Tim Berners Lee. :P
<intelikey> when ?
<Jucato> (did I even get the name right?)
<Jucato> dunno. ask the applicant lol
<Jucato> er sorry wrong topic :P
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> can't use the scroll mouse here )
<intelikey> why not ?
<Jucato> no X :)
<intelikey> ah
<Ash-Fox> 1076 upgraded, 153 newly installed, 24 to remove and 45 not upgraded. Need to get 916MB of archives. After unpacking 310MB of additional disk space will be used. <= Wee =)
<intelikey> [page-up] 
<intelikey> Jucato try  [page-up] 
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah. but I'm so used to scrolling :)
<intelikey> and why are you without X ?
<draik> Geez, that kid sure seems like the winner
<DarthShrine> Jucato: That is scrolling...
<intelikey> you are like the kde guy in here....
<Jucato> DarthShrine: with a scroll wheel I mean
<seishinbyou> "Learning Hascal" <- Does he mean Haskell or am I thinking something else?
<DarthShrine> Jucato: Ah... Scrolling with keys isn't hard...
<intelikey> draik yeah my first post on that was "you gotta hire that kid."
<Blacken[Zzz] > seishinbyou: It's the new fad. All the readability of Pascal with all the usability of Haskell!
<Jucato> seishinbyou: the language named after George Hascal?
<whiz2> I'm trying to configure the print server from System Settings: Printer, but it keeps asking me for a username/password... won't accept mine, and I dunno the one for root
* Blacken[Zzz]  feels so very dirty for suggesting it.
<draik> intelikey, I would hire him just for laughs.
<Ash-Fox> They still teach pascal in the local unversity here
<intelikey> draik don't give my boss any ideas.......  ;/
* Jucato doesn't know what they teach in local unis here... probably some Visual language...
<Ash-Fox> They have these brand new windows xp systems.. and they want you to run some dos IDE for pascal
<seishinbyou> My 1st year uni programming course was in Pascal...that was in 95 though
<Blacken[Zzz] > I'm a first-year university student. I'm stuck learning Scheme.
<Ash-Fox> Of course they have weird bugs and the computers lock up randomly with the pascal installation.. but... ugh
<seishinbyou> Choice of Borland Turbo Pascal or Think Pascal (Mac)
<datoch> hi! howto upgrade from debian unstable to 6.10?
<Blacken> datoch: Uh. Reformat and reinstall.
<seishinbyou> Turbo Pascal, where changing comments causes code that should compile but doesn't to successfully compile
<draik> intelikey, depends on who your boss is
<datoch> Blacken: are you sure?
<Blacken> datoch: Seeing as how Debian and Kubuntu are entirely different systems, yes.
<draik> Jucato, %?
<Jucato> draik: 70% :P
<datoch> Blacken: just adding apt source and doing dist-upgrade wont help?
<Blacken> datoch: I doubt it.
<Blacken> datoch: The packages are entirely different.
<Ash-Fox> datoch, trust me. It won't work, I've had the pleasent experience of trying sudo apt-get dist-upgrade myself from debian unstable with ubuntu repositories :P
<Blacken> Scheme is a hideous language, though. It's painful. They want me to write an interactive fiction game in it...and they take points off for my code looking like C-code.
<Blacken> You people who started with Pascal or even Java are lucky.
<datoch> Blacken: ok, thanks
<draik> seishinbyou, Does that applicant happen to have 10+ years of officeXP?
<Ash-Fox> Blacken, I quit university over the pascal crap
<datoch> Ash-Fox: ok
<Ash-Fox> When you're in there five months, and most of your class mates can't grasp what a if statement is.
<draik> Yes!!! It's past midnight here...
<draik> finally
<intelikey> draik 9+ of xp pro
<Ash-Fox> Too much for me, seriously.
<DarthShrine> Ash-Fox: O_o
<Blacken> Pascal is cake, though.
<Blacken> Scheme is a mindbender.
<draik> that's the OS, what about the office suite intelikey?
<seishinbyou> draik: No, but everyone and their brother is sure going out of their way to say *I CAN USE MS OFFICE*
<Blacken> It's just...not...*right*!
<intelikey> lol  @  *I CAN USE MS OFFICE*
<Blacken> There are two types of programming zealots in classrooms: the object-oriented ones and the functional ones. Both are out of their trees, IMO.
<Ash-Fox> seishinbyou, they can? Last time I tried to get people todo relatively simple operations like creating tables and such under word... It was dead near impossible to them
<seishinbyou> I should write back *THAT'S NICE*
* Blacken passes out. Later.
<draik> in my experience from the past 7 months of unemployment, they ALL ask, "Can you use office? Word? Excel? Powerpoint? Access? Outlook?" I always found that funny since asking about office includes all those parts.
<seishinbyou> Well, I'm remembering that in IT, at least here, Excel is the most popular application for word processing and presentations
<Jucato> Excel is used for word processing?
<draik> It's like asking, "Can you drive a manual transmission vehicle? 1st gear? 2nd gear? 3rd gear? 4th gear? 5th gear?"
<seishinbyou> It's painful to watch presentations done all in Excel, where each tab is a new "slide"
<Ash-Fox> draik, what I find funny is that in interviews, they will ask you if you've had more than three years experience with ms product 2005 or something
<draik> Oh yes
<draik> those are great
<whiz2> Hmm... interesting...
<seishinbyou> People use Excel for word processing because they can position things the way they like (read: wrong)
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> I just find that... um... amusing
<seishinbyou> Throw formatting and positioning completely out the window
<seishinbyou> Welcome to IT and documentation in Japan
<Ash-Fox> seishinbyou, LaTeX.
<intelikey> Jucato interesting isn't it
<whiz2> Linux say that the printer's URL is ipp://localhost:631/printers/epson wonder how I can use that infomration to my advantage...
<Jucato> intelikey: absolutely
<draik> A lady was doing a phone interview with me and asked, "Can you name a few web browsers?" I named Firefox, Mozilla, Opera, Konqueror, Lynx.. She said, "Ok, so you know the new one like firefox" She totally blanked on the others!
<intelikey> i use echo for all my word processing
<seishinbyou> vi works all right for me
<DarthShrine> intelikey: z0mfg 1337
* DarthShrine actually uses ed
<Jucato> Kate or nano
<intelikey> i'm not that leet
<whiz2> in windows, I use notepad... in Linux, I use kate
<Ash-Fox> draik, what job was that for...?
<draik> IT
<intelikey> ed is over my head
<draik> IT, help desk, desktop support
<Jucato> lol
<DarthShrine> intelikey: ed is *easy*
<Jucato> draik: you don't know Epiphany? :P
<draik> Epiphany I haven't used, but heard of
<intelikey> sed maybe
<draik> I was about to tell the lady Safari, but I wasn't sure if that's the Mac web browser or not... I used a mac once when I was looking at iPods, but that's it
<Jucato> Safari, it is :)
<Ash-Fox> Safari, Camino
<whiz2> when the printer server asks you for a username/password, and defaults to root as the username... does root even HAVE a password?
<Ash-Fox> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<draik> The lady was also asking me to name 5 search engines... So I said, "Google, Froogle, Google Video, Google Images and Google Maps"
<whiz2> this is not in a command line
<intelikey> whiz2 not on default *buntu
<Jucato> draik: err??
<Ash-Fox> whiz2, sudo passwd sets a password
<whiz2> thanks. that'll help a lot... I'll set one
<draik> I knew I wasn't getting the job so I thought I'd make the most out of the "funeral"
<Jucato> Google, Yahoo, AltaVista, MSN, (insert one more)
<Jucato> draik: lol :)
<draik> Another place asked me and I said "Google, Yahoo, MSN, Ask, AOL"
<intelikey> draik if you can't dazzel them with wit baffel them with bull *         no ?
<whiz2> lol
<draik> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you intelikey
<Ash-Fox> One interview I was in: Him: So... You know computers? Me: Err, yes. Him: I seeeeeeee. *odd silence*
<draik> LOL
<Jucato> lol! my sister just called, asking me about OO.o. Apparently, a client of theirs sent a document in .odt format :)
<Ash-Fox> He shook my hand and then told me to leave.
<draik> WTF???
<draik> why Ash-Fox?
<intelikey> "programmer that know computer have very strange sex life"  -- computius
<Jucato> offtopic "topic" of the day: Linux and Open Source in the office...
<Ash-Fox> draik, I think he wanted someone older :P
<draik> LOL @ intelikey
<draik> ditto
<draik> I am only 23
<whiz2> Ash-Fox: guess I have to restart X for the password change to take full effect huh?
<Jucato> presuming that older == wiser || more experienced...
<draik> I got to interviews and they look at me like I'm lying about what I have on my resume
<Ash-Fox> whiz2, no
<whiz2> all the computer stuff on my resume is stuff I've taugh myself
<intelikey> Jucato in some possions  older == more mature
<Ash-Fox> whiz2, password changes are instant
<whiz2> well when trying to configure the print server from within system settings/printers, it still denied it
<Jucato> presuming... chrnological age != psychological age != emotional age != mental age
<draik> at my last job, one guy that I liked for his computer skills killed it for me... he opened a running desktop and started to run his hand all over the place to remove dust bunnies.
<Jucato> ok I know that wouldn't work in C :)
* intelikey wonders if anyone will comment on that  voul movement 
<whiz2> draco: YIKES
<draik> I really admired his input on some issues I was having with windows, but then he was doing that and just killed it for me
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, one question.. Have you ever dealt with secretaries and their computers?
<Ash-Fox> Oh drat
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: no. why?
<whiz2> draik: YIKES That's just stupid
<Ash-Fox> I meant draik. Sorry about that Jucato
<draco> whiz2: YIKES? :D
<whiz2> draco: sorry wrong person
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: ok... I thought I said something wrong :P
<draco> oh k ;)
<whiz2> lol
<draik> Yes, I have
<Jucato> lol lots of misdirected stuff
<draik> Ash-Fox
* Jucato redirects statements to their proper targets
<draik> I hate that whole "weird" description
<whiz2> draco: maybe you could help me... know anything about sharing printers from linux using Samba?
<seishinbyou> Now, technical questions aside, I make sure there is little to no micromanagement before accepting a job, even if it does kill a few job offers
<draik> LOL, 2 innocent bystandards are hit with comments going to me... LOL
<whiz2> draik: yeah in my case, I didn't hit tab enough times lol
<draik> LOL
<Ash-Fox> seishinbyou, why don't you write the job advertisment in C++ or something? I heard that usually works well :P
<intelikey> whiz2 did you get linux to linux to print ?
<ubuntu> how would i do a fresh install from the internet?
<whiz2> intelikey: No. it doesn't even show the job in the print qeue
<seishinbyou> If I wanted to obfuscate it, I'd just rot13 it
* Jucato wonders what it feels like to have a printer...
<lupine_85> ubuntu: netboot or debootstrap
<Ash-Fox> ubuntu, I don't think there is a network insall cd for ubuntu distros
<ubuntu> i would just type that in a prompt?
<Ash-Fox> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
* draik has his printer networked from kubuntu laptop to kubuntu desktop to printer!
<Ash-Fox> I'm mistaken! *reads urls*
<lupine_85> plenty of ways to do it :)
<whiz2> ubuntu: I don't think you can do a fresh install from the internet, but you can download an ISO image, burn it to CD, then do a fresh install from that
<lupine_85> any of the methods in the Debian install manual will work as well, with suitable modifications
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: there's no netinstall CD. the Alternate Install CD acts as the netinstall :)
<draik>  seishinbyou, any other oddities in resumes?
<Ash-Fox> lupine_85, I knew how todo it manually, but this could be very useful for when I'm helping other people and I don't have the time to mess with chroot and so on :P
<seishinbyou> Well, one guy held a job with the title "Evil Death Ray"
<intelikey> whiz2 did you read the links ^ ?
<seishinbyou> Turns out that means Testing/QA
<draik> LOL
<whiz2> intelikey: I didn't click on them
<lupine_85> Ash-Fox: you could always port ubiquity to Windows ;)
<draik> seishinbyou: Have you ever read the resume of a kid applying to McDonald's?
<seishinbyou> I think I remember that one
<whiz2> draik: I've written a resume as a kid applying for McDonald's lol
<seishinbyou> That sort of resume wouldn't get far here, though
<draik> I've submitted resumes to various places under the name of various friends
<draik> I like to keep them on their toes
<whiz2> I neglected to mention to them my computer knowledge tho. :-p
<seishinbyou> Worst mistake I ever made was applying to a pizza parlour when I was 14, not knowing how to answer the questions
<seishinbyou> "How long do you plan to work here?"
<whiz2> lol
<seishinbyou> "Until I find a real job"
<seishinbyou> whoops
<whiz2> lol
* Ash-Fox ROFLS
<draik> LOL
<draik> LMFAO
<Jucato> roflmao
<whiz2> That's just too funny
<draik> I never really know how to answer that "future" question
<whiz2> "However long it takes"
<whiz2> lol
<seishinbyou> Well, at the time, I equated part-time work with "temp work", and anything full-time as a real "job"
<draik> To anybody who has seen Family Guy ...
<seishinbyou> Boy, that didn't go over well...
<whiz2> seishinbyou: I guess not lol
<draik> Don't say screwing your wife, don't say screwing your wife, don't say screwing your wife... "Ummm... in bed with your... boy?"
<whiz2> ROFL
<whiz2> I saw that episode!
<draik> whiz2, YEAH! As he looks at the employer's picture of his wife and son
<seishinbyou> Hmm, if Family Guy is available on tap (torrent) I'll have to try and get a full episode sometime (not shown here)
<draik> You should
<whiz2> lol yup!
* seishinbyou has only seen clips on youtube once in a while
<intelikey> whiz2      * Installation/LowMemorySystems - Install Ubuntu on older computers with
<whiz2> Family Guy is an excellent show
<intelikey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
* Ash-Fox was denied a job once because he wasn't catholic.
<draik> There is also another episode where the one that gets the promotion is Soundwave from the original Transformers (also out 7/4/7 in theaters)
<draik> Ash-Fox, I was too
<whiz2> Ash-Fox: they can't do that. It's illegal
<draik> or maybe christian
<draik> I can't recall
<draik> But then again my place was at a University
<Ash-Fox> whiz2, I live in Poland, not the US :P
<whiz2> Ash-Fox:  oh ok then I guess they can lol
<draik> and on the last page, it asks you to sign that if you ever feel like you are losing faith, you will turn to a councelor for help.
<Ash-Fox> They can't, but it's acceptable for some reason
<draik> REJECTED!!!
<Dannilion> Hello
<Ash-Fox> Hello Dannilion
<Ash-Fox> Get in the car, it's a lion.
<Dannilion> Where do I find what the permissions are for a usb stick on mount?
<draik> LOL
<whiz2> intelikey: I'm not trying to install Linux from a network, or internet
<intelikey> i didn't say you were
<Ash-Fox> Dannilion, hm, honestly I don't know :/
<whiz2> intelikey: you sent me links explaining how to do it
<draik> I was escorted once from an interview when I said that I believe in minor piracy... I forgot that I was applying for a QA position for music/movies... WHOOPSIE!
<whiz2> LOL
<Dannilion> OK, I have this problem- I don't have write access to my usb stick, and whenever I try to get it as either user or root it doesn't work
<intelikey> whiz2 cause you said "<whiz2> ubuntu: I don't think you can do a fresh install from the internet, but you can download an ISO image, burn it to CD, then do a fresh install from that"     that's why i sent you the link,
<draik> doesn't        ls -a           show you everything about the device once inside the /media directory?
<Dannilion> forgot that one- I'll check it
<whiz2> intelikey: That doesn't qualify as being done from the internet... but it does qualify as being done over a network. :-p
<intelikey> Dannilion what fs ?
<Dannilion> fat32
<intelikey> Dannilion mount it with  -o umask=0
<Dannilion> can you remind me how to unmount and remount it please?
<intelikey> umount blah
<intelikey> sudo umount blah
<Ash-Fox> mount /dev/sda /media/usb-folder
<Ash-Fox> *** mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb-folder
<intelikey> with the -o
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, you shouln't need it. At least I haven't.
<whiz2> brb
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sda /media/usb -o umask=0
<draik> My USB automatically opens up a folder for me
<Ash-Fox> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb -o umask=0
<Dannilion> so does mine
<draik> I've yet to have an issue with USB drives
<intelikey> Ash-Fox  he said no write access.  thus he needs it
<draik> well, travel drives anyway
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, needs to be /dev/sda1 though
<intelikey> assuming a partition...
<intelikey> you don't need a partition to have an fs
<Ash-Fox> My usb keys always worked that way.
<draik> I have a Sony 256MB, Memorex 1GB and a 512MB MP3 player from ZEN and I don't have any issues with reading/writing
<Dannilion> still doesn't have write access
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, didn't know =)
<Dannilion> And yes, I did check the lock key on it :P
<intelikey> Dannilion show us the line that addresses that device from     mount
<Ash-Fox> uh, Dannilion, try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb -o uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,users (for write access)
<Ash-Fox> You will need to unmount it first obviously.
<Dannilion> intelikey, how do I do that?
<intelikey> typing the mount command with no args. displays the content of /etc/mtab
<Dannilion> ok
<intelikey> mount
<Dannilion>  /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,umask=0)
<Ash-Fox> (and root will only have read write access to that)
<nikon> everytime i run Gobby i get "Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root" what do i do
<intelikey> that should be writable
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, as root only though
<intelikey> no as world
<Dannilion> I'm still trying to copy as root though :P
<Dannilion> and it still doesn't work
<intelikey> umask=077 would be root only.    umask=0  should ==  umask=000
<Dannilion> I think it might be the device
<intelikey> which is world wrx
<nikon> everytime i run Gobby i get "Howl initialisation failed. Probably you need to run mDNSResponder as root" what do i do
<Ash-Fox> Dannilion, ls -ll /media/usbdisk
<intelikey> you thinking mountpoint access ?
<Ash-Fox> Just need to show us one line from that.
<Dannilion> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3619220 2006-09-22 13:58 wierd al yankovich - Weird Al Trigger Happy.mp3
<Ash-Fox> See, it isn't world writable.
<whiz2> Any idea how I can add KDE Control Center to my K button/menu?
<Ash-Fox> Dannilion, umount it, and try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usb -o uid=0,gid=0,rw,users
<Jucato> whiz2: right-click on the K Menu, select Edit Menu, then add it?
<Dannilion> ok
<Jucato> whiz2: the app name is "kcontrol"
<Dannilion> done, ls -ll /media/usbdisk still comes up with the same as above
<Dannilion> I think it's the device now
<Ash-Fox> Dannilion, I don't think so
<Ash-Fox> Dannilion, can you do a 'sudo touch /media/usbdisk/blah'
<Ash-Fox> (Shouldn't display anything if it succeeds)
<Dannilion> touch: cannot touch `/media/usbdisk/blah': No space left on device
<Dannilion> That's interesting- there's plenty of space
<Ash-Fox> Yeah, it's been locked somehow.
<Ash-Fox> It should of been mounted as read/write, root can write no matter what to a read/write partition.
<intelikey> Ash-Fox it works here.  /dev/hda1 on /etc/dhcp/bin type vfat (rw,umask=0)   <-> ls -l bin/config.sys    -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root     846 Sep 18 18:53 config.sys
<whiz2> Jucato: thank you
<Jucato> whiz2: no problem :)
<Dannilion> Looking online, looks like I'm not the only one with this problem (though those with this complaint are using Windows)
<intelikey> i'm thinking one more stab Dannilion   sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/usb    just to make sure it's not still a mask issue.
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, I stand corrected then
<Dannilion> okay
<intelikey> Ash-Fox we could both be right
<Ash-Fox> Root should of been able to 'touch' there, despite any masks.
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> i agree
<Dannilion> mount: can't find /media/usb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> add the device name
<Dannilion> usbdisk?
<intelikey>  sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /dev/sda1 /media/usbdisk
<Dannilion> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<intelikey> is it usb or usbdisk or usb-disk ???
<Dannilion> usbdisk
<Ash-Fox> <Dannilion> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (rw,umask=0)
<intelikey> <Dannilion> mount: can't find /media/usb in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<intelikey> what's the permissions now Dannilion ?
<Dannilion> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<cox377> has anyone installed firefox2?
<whiz2> KDE help center is not u to date about KDE Control center
<cox377> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> Ash-Fox we have Dannilion so confussed now that he copied and pasted your repost of his mount output...
<Dannilion> yup
<petter_> yo
<Jucato> whiz2: some of the docs aren't really up to date. It's not KHelpCenter's fault, though :)
<Dannilion> and I'm female
<Jucato> she
<intelikey> i'll go away and let you sort it out if you like.
<Jucato> hi Dannilion :)
<Dannilion> Hey Jucato
<Ash-Fox> intelikey, on the phone right now :/
<intelikey> or if not i'll try too just say which.
<Dannilion> The last one intelikey posted resulted in the error mount: you must specify the filesystem type
* whiz2 is glad Linux is free
<Jucato> whiz2: we all are :)
* Dannilion decides to go test evil usb stick on Windows computer
<whiz2> Now if they could just make sharing printers through Samba easier, then I might be able to figure it out, and make it work
<Jucato> lol... sounds a lot like Hobbse's long pointy stick :)
<Ash-Fox> you should really umount it before you remove it
<intelikey> Dannilion this was the working command.      sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/usbdisk      but a test on another boxen is good.
* Jucato always wondered about that "boxen" term...
<intelikey> och shnill
<Dannilion> same problem on Windows machine
<Jucato> so it's the USB that's at fault
<Jucato> ?
<intelikey> Dannilion now you know.  not the mount it's the media
<Dannilion> Yup
<Dannilion> So I get to take it back to Argos :P
<Dannilion> I've only had it a couple of weeks
<intelikey> anyway remember the umask=  for future use.
<Dannilion> I will :)
<Jucato> well at least you could still return it :)
<Dannilion> yup
<Dannilion> I also took out insurance on it, so I've can claim on that
<Jucato> O_o
<Ash-Fox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> me too o.O
* Dannilion has a problem of accidently breaking mp3 players
<Dannilion> Though this time I don't think I've broken it
<seishinbyou> "Wrote documentation on how to use Mac OS X for Windows users" <- found on resume
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> seishinbyou: you really get the strange ones, don't you? :)
<seishinbyou> Oh, many of these are boring, but a few have gems of info in them
<intelikey> seishinbyou what is this for i may what to apply  :)
<seishinbyou> Jobs here.  We are short staffed
<intelikey> here ?
<seishinbyou> Here being Invio (www.invio.co.jp)
<Jucato> intelikey: Japan :)
<intelikey> invio.co  k
<Jucato> one of my favorite countries...
<seishinbyou> The name has changed a few times over that past... year
<intelikey> Jucato i'm afried it would be a conflict of intrests anyway.  my contract doesn't allow me to hold another job
<Jucato> aw :(
<Jucato> intelikey: never got around to asking you where you're from
<seishinbyou> The office is really close to Akihabara, a geek paradise
<intelikey> well the isp says texas but i'm not in texas.   but that's close enough
<Jucato> ah :)
<Jucato> hm...
* seishinbyou doesn't know much about the USA, but can point out Texas on a map
* Jucato recalls an anime with the name "Akihabara" in the title..
<intelikey> we'll just say one of the surounding states and leave it at that.
<Jucato> (sorry about this but...) USA maps remind me of a jigsaw puzzle...
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, I agree with you :P
<seishinbyou> Louisiana is shaped like an "L" :p
<intelikey> yeah   but the country is big. they had to split it up some how
<Jucato> yeah... but with straight lines....
<intelikey> no there are rivers and mountians in the way
<Ash-Fox> Sometimes the pieces don't fit, so you need a communist hammer
<Jucato> I mean the.. er.. do you call them borders?
* Dannilion giggles
<Jucato> well, at least how they look on a map
<Jucato> anyway... offtopic again hehehe
<intelikey> "start line"  is the term  and it's kinda like lots of little countries inside one big one.
<Jucato> yay 4% to go
<Jucato> almost forgot how long upgrading felt like :)
<intelikey> :)
<Dannilion> I can barely remember where all the counties in Europe are, nevermind where the US states are
<intelikey> try it on dialup :)
<Jucato> lol
<seishinbyou> At least it isn't measured in Microsoft minutes (tm)
* Dannilion giggles
<Jucato> I wouldn't have tried Ubuntu/Kubuntu if I were totally on dial-up... (sorry to say)
<arkygeek> Jucato: kumusta ka?
<seishinbyou> Dial-up is but a distant memory for me :(
<Jucato> seishinbyou: same here... almost :)
<Dannilion> I'm going to be putting 2 computers on Dialup onto Kubuntu
<Jucato> arkygeek: err.. ok lang ako
<arkygeek> Jucato: oh......
<Jucato> Dannilion: if you have one that is not on dial up, that would be ok, I guess
<Jazon> ;-)
<Jucato> Jazon: aah hehe :)
<seishinbyou> I could go dialup I guess, but that is more expensive than optical
<Jucato> expensive and impractical
<intelikey> Dannilion dsl dialup ?
<Dannilion> Mine is on broadband, but the two computers are on dialup
* Jazon broke X again... did a dist-upgrade to edgy and now display driver issues...
<Dannilion> They're in a church
<seishinbyou> Mind you, ADSL is more expensive than optical here now, anyways :/
<Jucato> Jazon: ouch....
<seishinbyou> did you keep your old xorg.conf file?
<intelikey> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> almost done...
<Jazon> (EE) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<intelikey> "To restart your X"    hehhe    oh that doesnt say ex   my bad.
<Jazon> (EE) failed to load module i810 (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> Jazon nvidia ?
<Jazon> intel i915
<livingdaylight> does Gimp not come with Kubuntu by default?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: no.
<Jucato> it has Krita instead
<livingdaylight> wtf is krita?
<Jucato> !krita
<livingdaylight> what kind of kritter is krita?
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 2516 kB, installed size 7976 kB
<Ash-Fox> Krita is self-aware.
<intelikey> is krita the command ?    i have kde but no krita
<livingdaylight> looks like an incomplete hackers part-time hobby went to town on it
<Jazon> heh
<Jucato> intelikey: it's not installed by default on kde if you don't have koffice installed
<intelikey> k
* Jazon prefers GIMP
<Jucato> livingdaylight: you've tried it?
* Ash-Fox uses both gimp and krita
<intelikey> so it's part of koffice then, not part of kde.  and kubuntu includes koffice ?
<Jazon> but my wife insists on running aps6 under wine
<livingdaylight> Jucato: just looking at the interface now for the first time - looks primitive
<livingdaylight> Jucato: or is it just lack of polish?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: why not try it out first
<livingdaylight> anyone here use gimpshop?
<Ash-Fox> kubuntu-desktop's meta package doesn't have koffice by default... but it's in the repositories...
<Jazon> any ideas on how i might proceed from this point on my display driver issue?  I miss X
<seishinbyou> Paint Shop Pro 4 Shareware version through Wine ftw
<Jucato> intelikey: no. Kubuntu doesn't have koffice by default.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: one gets used to one thing or another, isn't it?
<Jucato> intelikey: I meant that krita is a koffice project
<Jazon> livingdaylight: yes, it is just a rearrangement of menus and stuff.  still the same old gimp.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: then install GIMP. easy as that
<Ash-Fox> Jazon, not exactly. There are some things apparently unique to krita too that the gimp does not have
<Jazon> livingdaylight: i found it a pita to use because everytime i wanted help (either from the web or irc) all the answers were for gimp, and not gimpshop
<intelikey> ok all that got me confuz    i'll urpmi koffice and see if krita comes with it or not.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I'm just saying that you should give it a try before you go on making statements like it being an incomplete hacker's part-time hobby etc etc
<Jazon> Ash-Fox: i was talking about gimp vs gimpshop
<Ash-Fox> Jazon, sorry. dyslexia + tiredness is a bad combo :)
<Jazon> lol
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hehe...forgive me, please  :)  i was just being an ass.
<Jazon> np Ash-Fox
<livingdaylight> Jucato: woke up this morning in a provocative mood, hehe....
* Ash-Fox is really only just staying up for apt-get to finish it's upgrades
<Jucato> apparently...
<livingdaylight> thx, Jazon...
<intelikey> ok the answer is   "yes krita is part of the koffice dependancies"
<Jazon> i tried:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  >> same thing...
<Jazon> livingdaylight: np
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i need to know that you've forgiven me, please? i can't bear it otherwise....
<Jucato> livingdaylight: there's nothing to forgive :P
<Jazon> livingdaylight: gimp is really good.  awkward at first if you are coming from aps, but once you get over the hump, its really good. (kind of like linux in general from windoze)  .... imho
<livingdaylight>  :D
<intelikey> Jazon yes you have a mismatched version  /boot/abi*  most likely didn't upgrade.     sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       see if it gives a green light or no ?
<intelikey> boot the the new kernel
<Jazon> everything passes with further d-u attempts
<Jazon> intelikey: i have been
<Jazon> should i try the old one?
<Jazon> heh - guess thats an obvious thing to try that i havent yet.. :s
<intelikey> yes the old one will probably work
<Jazon> brb - will give a try
<intelikey> but that doesn't fix the error.
<livingdaylight> Jazon: precisely. And having got over the hump to find that there was an altogether differnt application again to come to grips with... I just thought why not all get together consolidate and make ONE great application instead of so many projects out there as there are.
<intelikey> livingdaylight -:- SignOff Jazon: #kubuntu ("WeeChat 0.1.9")
<livingdaylight> intelikey: lol, i just noticed
<Jucato> livingdaylight: you don't have to use that other app. you can just settle on GIMP if you want
<arkygeek> that didnt work :(
<intelikey> arkygeek =? jazon
<Jucato> livingdaylight: also, that same question has been asked regarding different distros, different desktops, different apps in the open source world
<Jucato> intelikey: yep yep...
<livingdaylight> Jucato: no, i'm in kubuntu so i want to see how folks do things over in kde land. Besides krita sounds like an amalgamtion of gimp anyway, plus it has nice documentation so, i'm gonna give krita a go and see why they have opted for krita over gimp in kubuntu
<intelikey> livingdaylight in a word, diversity.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: well I can tell you one reason: they wanted an app that would sit well in KDE and use the features that KDE has. there are other reasons, too. but I'm not familia with them
<arkygeek> so any ideas guys?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: thats right and i think it is a good question. Linux is all about freedom and choice in every sense. There are pros and cons of course. Sometimes i do feel there is too much diversity and not enough integration and consolidation of resources to make one absolute killer desktop or distro or Gimp or whatever....
<livingdaylight> intelikey: diversity, lol, the word i found also.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: it's because we don't need "one" killer desktop or "one" killer distro, or "one" killer app. that's just not the way the Free/Open Source Software world works.
<arkygeek> livingdaylight: i disagree.... i think that the diversity is the strength!  think about it... the code is all open source...
<cpk2> you just need the "killer" code =P
<Jucato> besides, it's not like *all* these distros are competing with one another, and not all apps survive that long
<arkygeek> so i should prob reboot back to 2.6.17 i guess hey?
<Jucato> some are just made for a specific audience
<seishinbyou> heretix linux is for the insane
<livingdaylight> Well, as long as the applications all get stronger and stronger by community development over time. Otherwise too much diversity = weak applications that don't compete with the mac and windows world which further = slower uptake of lInux
<livingdaylight> arkygeek: how about a balance of diversity plus consolidation and focus
<Jucato> livingdaylight: = projects like FreeDesktop.org
<intelikey> arkygeek i'm not sure what to tell ya. so i'll be quiet.
<dude> livingdaylight: how's ur beryl?
* arkygeek is rebooting
<livingdaylight> rather than half half a dozen harf arsed applications, none of which stand up to a commercial endeavor why not focus all the energies and be competitive, that will get others out there recongnizing LInux as a true viable alternative in a business and productive sense - not just a hobby-ist one
<livingdaylight> dude: how is yours?
<livingdaylight> dude: have you mustered the courage to install it yet?
<dude> livingdaylight: no beryl yet, still waiting for the alpha release
<Jucato> maybe because their goal is really not to "stand up to a commercial endeavor"
<xsacha> which alpha release?
<whiz2> I just installed firefox on KDE. How do I make it my default web browser?
<Teh_Roxor> Does anyone know how to get the burning effect for beryl?
<dude> i don't if it's alpha or what
<xsacha> the plugin Teh_Roxor
<Teh_Roxor> Where can I find that?
<dude> livingdaylight: still afraid
<intelikey> livingdaylight because if every opensourse codeer worked on one project it would be larger than the kernel + gnome + kde + e17    and. M$ would have it in cort so fast your head would swim.
<xsacha> Edit->Preferences->Check Now whiz2
<livingdaylight> Jucato: well that is a shame, and i don't believe that is actually anyones aim - not to stand up to commercial enterprises - quite the contrary. And even if that is true what you say, then it is a pity on another front; certainly we can't moan about the fact that 3rd parties and hardware vendors don't figure LInux in the equation
<livingdaylight> dude: be a dude and not a wimp - feel the fear and do it anyways... :p
<intelikey> M$ already tried to paten !=   i mean come on.
<xsacha> beryl may be in alpha but it's very stable.. just a few problems with tv-out and very specific about what it needs as well as shaky driver support
<whiz2> xsacha: that setting did absolutely nothing
<Teh_Roxor> Beryl is very nice, no crashes for me so far.
<Teh_Roxor> I need a better video card though
<Teh_Roxor> The water effects don't work so well
<xsacha> what video card?
<xsacha> yeah water effects not working well here and Blur Effects locks up my screen (absolutely no blur appears too)
<xsacha> have to hit esc and disable blur
<intelikey> what is beryl ?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Linux has, is, and will, evolve in a different way from other OS. While Microsoft or Apple has "evolved" by monopoly ("one app, one desktop, one OS" to rule them all), Linux, by it's very nature evolves through diversity and freedom.
<xsacha> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<intelikey> oh eye candy
<xsacha> yeah
<xsacha> you can make it productive if you want as well.. it's an opengl desktop...
<Teh_Roxor> Blur works well for me, but water effects are REALLY slow
<whiz2> no one knows how to change the filetype associations for websites, so they open with a different browser? Edit->Preferences->check now doesn't do anything at all.
<Teh_Roxor> I have an old nVidia
<xsacha> i wonder what i am missing that makes blur fail
<Jazon> :D  figured it out.
<xsacha> go to System Settings->Default Applications whiz2
<intelikey> whiz2 in xfce i'd say set the prefered application.  but i haven't seen kde for a while.
<Teh_Roxor> Actually whiz2, I have no idea... I always have used Konqueror
<xsacha> Web Browser is last one in list
<Jazon> i had to apt-get remove xserver-xorg-drivers-i810  >>  apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Jazon> wierd hey?
<livingdaylight> dude: be a dude and not a wimp - feel the fear and do it anyways... :p
<intelikey> accually i haven't seen xfce for a while either now.   twm  i little tho.
<xsacha> i've seen xfce+beryl -- it's nice.. :D
<xsacha> whiz2: did that work for you?
<whiz2> It's not there
<whiz2> Default Applications is not in System settings
<xsacha> it's in top row, Default Applications
<xsacha> what version of KDE?
<whiz2> however default applications IS in KDE Components.
<intelikey> xfce + beryl....  hmmm almost sounds like running kicker inside of xfce
<intelikey> turns it into something it's not
<xsacha> ok, im using KDE 3.5.5 which has a different layout
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lol, "one OS to rule them all" nice refernce to Lord of the Rings. Yea, i shall continueto prefer LInux too  :p
<xsacha> but that should be it for lower versions whiz2 :D
<livingdaylight> dude: what abotu Compiz?
<whiz2> Ypu upgraded to edgy?
<whiz2> You*
<xsacha> yeah
<whiz2> What's the difference between this version, and edgy?
<Jazon> livingdaylight: i have opinions about compiz.... it looks cool, is an important idea/step forward, but i found it nauseating to use....
<xsacha> just different versions of apps..
<whiz2> if edgy's not fully released yet, then I'm not going to upgrade.
<xsacha> so that sort of means a lot of small differences.. force DPI in fonts, changes system settings and so on
<xsacha> it'll be released tomorrow, i think
<esas_> Arkygeek: you're right!!!
<whiz2> if I upgrade, I should probably do a fresh install of it... a friend of mine did it by "upgrade" and ruined his system... turned his installation of Linux into a paperweight
<xsacha> :S at least he had a seperate home partition... right?
<intelikey> Q; what do linux users do ?
<intelikey> A; they install  software
<whiz2> No... he did the upgrade from within his installed version... right into the same version/partition
<livingdaylight> Jazon: i happily use beryl ...  ;)  i just thought since the dude was afraid of beryl he might check out compiz
* Jazon is restarting X.... brb
<xsacha> yeah but he had his home partition so he didnt lose anything important?
<whiz2> He couldn't even start X
<xsacha> just install edgy on root and keep home
<xsacha> so he doesnt lose his settings
<intelikey> <whiz2> He couldn't even start X <---- as if that was major
<Teh_Roxor> The wobbly windows in beryl are annoying
<Teh_Roxor> I think
<whiz2> My root partition has the entire operating system on it. home is not on a different partition on my system
<xsacha> starting X is usually easy to fix :P
<Teh_Roxor> But I really like the emerald windecos
<xsacha> then disable them Teh_Roxor :P but i like them
<Teh_Roxor> I have, haha
<intelikey> whiz2 mine either
<whiz2> Niether was casey's he was the one I'm talking about
<Teh_Roxor> I have my root and home on different drives.
<xsacha> did you get the aura around your windows Teh_Roxor? they are very cool.. get 100 radius and make transparency high
<intelikey> in fact my home isn't on a partition
<whiz2> he managed to get X running, but his system was running in bad shape
<Teh_Roxor> Yeah, I have the aura... not as big as that though
<xsacha> you set transparency high so it's not noticable but it looks really cool
<Teh_Roxor> I'll try that
<whiz2> xsacha: know anything about sharing printers from Linux using Samba to gain access from various windows versions?
<xsacha> no idea, i dont even own a printer :O
<xsacha> i just run down to my uni to print everything
<whiz2> man... no one can effectively help me with this
<intelikey> whiz2 did you ask in #ubuntu ?
<whiz2> no, but that's an idea...
<livingdaylight> Jucato: referring to krita sitting well in kde... does gimp not sit so well in kde then? And since its Kubuntu why opt  for openoffice over Koffice then?
<xsacha> openoffice can open microsoft office files while KOffice cant for me
<xsacha> i know people say they can open .doc, but it wont open my .doc
<whiz2> brb
<xsacha> only openoffice does
<Teh_Roxor> When I have the amaroK window up, beryl gets really shakey
<intelikey> whiz2 also ##linux   when the questions get to hard for the distro channels try there.
<Teh_Roxor> The decos flash
<xsacha> mm amarok runs fine in beryl here :S
<xsacha> the aura flashes?
<Teh_Roxor> Do you have any animation on it running?
<xsacha> by the way, you notice the aura appears on dock too? :)
<livingdaylight> xsacha: openoffice rules - no doubt about it
<Jucato> livingdaylight: dunno about openoffice. but GIMP doesn't make use of lots of KDE stuff, like kio, kparts, or even just the File dialog boxes
<xsacha> animation? probably not
<xsacha> inside amarok?
<Teh_Roxor> The visualization
<Teh_Roxor> Or whateve
<xsacha> oh, no i dont
<intelikey> livingdaylight oo was highly requested
<xsacha> that'd do it
<Teh_Roxor> That may be it
<livingdaylight> intelikey: 'demanded'  :p
<intelikey> pretty close to that same
<xsacha> yeah, i'm glad it is in instead of KOffice
* Jucato installs KOffice asap in every new Kubuntu install... :P
<livingdaylight> Jucato: glad i didn't install gimp then, and which is why i asked. I know that kde and gnome are moving more and more towards integration and mostly it is true one can install either on either platform but generally it is more stable to use stuff in their home environment. When i'm not sure i ask
<livingdaylight> Jucato: you are such a rebel  :p
<Jucato> livingdaylight: hehe not really :P
<livingdaylight> hehe ^^
<livingdaylight> !seen jazon
<ubotu> Jazon is on IRC right now!
<intelikey> looks like gimp doesn't need much tho   apt-get install gimp   "gimp gimp-data libgimp2.0 libwmf0.2-7" <-- The following NEW packages will be installed:   5449kB
<Teh_Roxor> I hate gimp's interface
<Teh_Roxor> Multiple windows... gah
<Teh_Roxor> So annoying
<intelikey> the thing i have trubble with is close the wrong window and the whole app closes
<livingdaylight> intelikey: i was originally looking at trying out gimpshop, which is similar, docs said that if gimp was installed then i could skip the dependency related aspect of installing gimpshop from source. Which is how this all started
<livingdaylight> any of you try gimpshop?
<intelikey> but my box is too old for gimp anyway.
<livingdaylight> supposed to deal with some of the annoying aspects people find with gimp, but looks like the interface may be quite much the same
<livingdaylight> intelikey: how old is that then?  :|
<intelikey> oh  p1 ish
<livingdaylight> GEEZUS kristus intelikey !  :o
<livingdaylight> wtf, are you running on there intelikey?
<intelikey> what am i running ?
<intelikey> what jew mean ?
* livingdaylight is in shock and needs to get a coffee to revive himself
<Teh_Roxor> I tried gimpshop on Windows once
<Teh_Roxor> Hated it
<livingdaylight> intelikey: yea, what os and desktop?
<livingdaylight> Teh_Roxor: is that right? does it not stand up to scrutiny?
<intelikey> kubuntu kde xfce4 twm blackbox fluxbox..... ummmm seems like something else is installed.
<intelikey> icewm
<intelikey> that's it.
<livingdaylight> Lets make a kitty and all chip in so intelikey can get himself a new computer - he deserves it goddamm it!  :D
<intelikey> he aint really interested.  so don't chip in.
<livingdaylight> lol
<livingdaylight> intelikey: how can you run kde on a p1?
<livingdaylight> intelikey: this is Dapper?
<intelikey> livingdaylight it runs better than gnome on here
<intelikey> yes 6.6
* livingdaylight is confused
<livingdaylight> intelikey: i didn't think that was possible?
<Teh_Roxor> livingdaylight: I can't even remember why I didn't like it
<intelikey> what ?
<livingdaylight> Teh_Roxor: lol
<livingdaylight> intelikey: to run a modern linux distro such as Dapper on a P1
<Teh_Roxor> Gimpshot
<Teh_Roxor> Gimpshop*
<intelikey> and why not ?
<intelikey>  this is not that M$ reboot os
<intelikey> it's just linux  i have linux installed on a 486 lappy
<Teh_Roxor> Has anyone here managed to get Flash working without a delay of sound?
<intelikey> 2.4 kernel    mandrake 9
<Teh_Roxor> And will flash 9 ever come out for Linux?
<Carbon_Monoxide> anyone would tell me what would be the normal result for "more /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss"?
<intelikey> Teh_Roxor after the first of the year i hear.
<intelikey> Carbon_Monoxide  tty2 [greg@~]  cat /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~] 
<intelikey> looks like nothing here.
<Teh_Roxor> I get nothing
<Carbon_Monoxide> nothing in the file?
<intelikey> empty cammel
<Teh_Roxor> nothing
<intelikey> camel
<Carbon_Monoxide> thanks buddies! I was wondering why my file was empty
<Carbon_Monoxide> it seems like it is working right
<intelikey> i'm wondering why you are playing around in the /proc
<Carbon_Monoxide> because I have to edit it for my gaming sound
<intelikey> games ok.
<Carbon_Monoxide> I tries to run Enemy Territories
<whiz2> intelikey: I'm getting ignored in both the channels you recommended
<intelikey> whiz2 sorry.
<claudio> hi
* whiz2 shrugs
<whiz2> not your fault
<intelikey> tod is bad for help tho
<claudio> I can't listen audio of video with kaffeine
<intelikey> tod==time of day
<claudio> why?
<cpk2> dont have the right codec?
<claudio> i don't know
<Teh_Roxor> What kinds of audio and video?
<intelikey> !mp3
<cpk2> although libxine-extracodecs should cover everything you need
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<claudio> mp3 i think
<apokryphos> Please use consult FAQ first
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<whiz2> intelikey:  tod?
<whiz2> oh time of day
<intelikey> do you know the differance between a duck ?
<claudio> i'll tried
<claudio> installing
<claudio> libxine-extracodecs
<claudio>  w32codecs
<claudio>  libarts1-mpeglib
<claudio>  libarts1-xine
<claudio>  libakode2-mpeg
<claudio> but nothing...
<intelikey> one leg is both the same.
<cpk2> is kaffeine using xine?
<whiz2> intelikey:  you lost me on that oke
<claudio> i don't know
<intelikey> whiz2 it's a slow joke, it will take a while for it to catch up with you.
<cpk2> erhm i dont think my defuncted procs released their memory, any way to check?
<whiz2> intelikey: there is also a room called #samba
<intelikey> in irc they are called "channels" but yes.
<Teh_Roxor> I call them houses.
<claudio> can you help me?
<intelikey> cpk2 pgrep ?
<Teh_Roxor> Tell me I'm wrong, I dare you.
<intelikey> lp me?
<intelikey> <Teh_Roxor> Tell me I'm wrong, I dare you.
<intelikey> hosed that paste didn't i
<intelikey> I'm wrong, I dare you.    <=== that was inteneded
<cpk2> intelikey: the zombies died with a kill but I think the memeory might not have been released, I guess I will notice in a day or 2 =P
<Teh_Roxor> :(
<Teh_Roxor> claudio, did you read those help docs?
<claudio> yes
<Teh_Roxor> Do you get sound from any program at all?
<claudio> i've done what they say to do
<claudio> i can listen mp3 from xmms
<intelikey> cpk2 process is gone but you think that memory is locked because the process was ????    did you roll your own kernel ?    or are you rolling something else ?
<thomas__> does beryl do tv out?
<cpk2> intelikey: kernel is from the repos, i might be wrong about memory though =X
<whiz2> intelikey: you say tomato, I say tomahto, you say potato, I say potahto... you say channels, I say rooms. :-p
<intelikey> cpk2 if not.  there is a major issue with the ubuntu kernel.
<cpk2> intelikey: ok then we will assume it isnt locked =)
<intelikey> whiz2 not me.  don't matter to me what you call them.   just thought you might want to know.  :)
<intelikey> cpk2 yeah lets assume that.  :))))
<cpk2> =D
<whiz2> intelikey: Actually, I already knew what they were called, but I call them rooms out of habit from using other chats (like yahoo for example)
<cpk2> now I just need to find a way to feed musicbrainz picard a lot of my library without it defuncting
<Teh_Roxor> Can anyone else help claudio? I'm no expert, myself.
<intelikey> Teh_Roxor i'm not on that issue but the output settings would be the straw i would grasp at.
<cpk2> he should check to make sure kaffiene is using xine
<intelikey> yes inside the app.
<cpk2> and possibly try a different player
<intelikey> also
<intelikey> there you've picked my brain.   feel better ?
<intelikey> :)
<Teh_Roxor> =-o
<B-Minus> hello does anyone know a good cdwriter program ? k3b isnt working well :(
* whiz2 is trying to think of any other channels where I might be able to get help with my problem...
<intelikey> B-Minus i like cdw  or xcdroast  but you may not like either.
<whiz2> k3b works fine for me.
<cpk2> and should probably tell xine to use alsa
<B-Minus> intelikey: are those command line ?
<intelikey> cdw is
<intelikey> xcdroast is full gui
<cpk2> B-Minus: where exactly is k3b under performing?
<intelikey> i don't really care for the over all layout of k3b    it reminds me of another cdburner i saw once in that other os.
<B-Minus> cpk2: i have dapper 6.06, when i want to copy a cd it says unable to eject media, then when i solve that it says no permission to drive when i insert an empty cdr even while i changed all permissions with k3bsetup
<Teh_Roxor> ...I really like k3b. :(
* whiz2 must be smart coming up with a problem no one can seem to fix.
<cpk2> could probably just run k3b as root to solve it
<whiz2> kdesu k3b
<cpk2> whiz2: and what problem is that?
<intelikey> yuch
<whiz2> cpk2: Using Linux, and Samba, I'm trying to share a printer with a Windows XP Pro PC, a windows 98 PC, and another Linux PC, but every time I try to export the drivers, I'm told there are missing drivers, and any time I try to use a network PC to get the drivers for install, I'm told there are no drivers to get on the server PC. How do I sucessfully share a printer using Samba on Linux?
<B-Minus> whiz2: i already did with kdesu k3b and i still get the same problems
<intelikey> run as root to solve perms issue.....   yuch   what a hack.
<intelikey> how about add self to cdrom and cdrecord groups
<intelikey> media too maybe
<whiz2> B-Minus: that would be how you run it as root, but if that's not working, then running as root just isn't working either.
<whiz2> cpk2: Did I manage to stump you too with this problem of mine?
<cpk2> i've never tried using samba for printers
<cpk2> swat might make it easy to do but back up your samba config before installing swat
<nitro[XL] > under winxp you need to install driver for your printer from your printer vendor cd .. then will work
<claudio> intelikey: whereis a newsgroup client in kubuntu?
<claudio> intelikey: whereis a newsgroup client in kubuntu?
<intelikey> kontact ?
<intelikey> kmail would be the app maybe ?
<intelikey> idk.
<whiz2> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<intelikey> i have stabbed in the dark.  if nothing screems i'll assume i missed.
<Teh_Roxor> kontact feels very crappy in my opinion
<cpk2> whiz2: installing swat will erase your samba config so BACK IT UP BEFORE INSTALLING
<whiz2> cpk2: will do
<intelikey> swat = samba with a twist ???     jk.
<cpk2> hehe
<cpk2> personally i didnt like swat but i never had to config printers so it might help with that =P
<thill2708> Can I get tv-out with beryl?
<intelikey> i'm high profile network illiterate     samba i have never set up.
<thill2708> and is it stable?
<intelikey> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<thill2708> yup
<thill2708> been there
<thill2708> nothing regarding tv out
<intelikey> then you should know if it's alpha/beta/stable
<thill2708> well, I guess
<thill2708> apparently it's stable enough for most
<thill2708> I'm really more curious about the tv out functionality
<intelikey> thill2708 i have heard that tv-out was one of the few points that it still gave any problems   but that is hear say.
<whiz2> cpk2: is SWAT a gui interface?
<thill2708> ah
<thill2708> that's the show stopper for me
<cpk2> whiz2: yes via the web
<whiz2> hmmm... ok
<intelikey> you are more than welcome to try it.  but you ask and i only repeted what i heard.
* intelikey notes that you can hear anything in here.
<B-Minus> intelikey: tnx, xcdroast burned the cd without problems
<B-Minus> k3b looks very nice but just doesnt work for me :(
<intelikey> B-Minus welcome
<maverick> guys! am runing kubuntu, anyone did run "turboprint" successfuly ??
<intelikey> yeah i think it's probably a "group" issue B-Minus  you could add your self to media and cdrom groups to see if it helped
<maverick> am having canon s300 Bj printer and i figured that turboprint wud recognize it
<maverick> but i cannot run it
<intelikey> or just use xcdroast
<intelikey> oh my. i have to go die now.  my shift ended almost an hour ago.
<intelikey> good day, good night and good bye.
<Jazon> hi again guys
<Jazon> having another problem since the d-u
<maverick> !turboprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turboprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jazon> checking for GL/glu.h... no  >>> configure: error: *** Unable to locate OpenGL includes.
<Jazon> sudo apt-get install xlibmesa-gl-dev  >>> xlibmesa-gl-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed >>> E: Broken packages
<Jazon> libgl1-mesa-dev: Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.5.1~20060817-0ubuntu3) but 6.5.1+cvs20060824 is to be installed
* Jazon is in dependancy he!!
<dvayanu> hi
<dvayanu> i have kubuntu edgy, i i start konqueror / - i only see four folders, home, media, work and acqua_backup (last both are mine)
<dvayanu> if i enter /opt in the adress line i can see the contents too
<dvayanu> or /usr, or /bin
<dvayanu> he even makes an autocompletion
<afm\colossus> yeah. nifty, huh? ;D
<dvayanu> it would be niftier if it would work properly :-)
<dvayanu> i have no filters on or something
<dvayanu> other programms sees all folders
<dvayanu> like firefox
<afm\colossus> hm well, i see your problem now
<afm\colossus> that's strange
<thill2708> what's the best online retailer for games?
<afm\colossus> i don't use konqu for managing files, though from what i recall, you were able to browse /
<thill2708> console games*
<dvayanu> afm: well, i wouldn't care about that, but amarok uses (apparently) konqueror for file dialogs and i can't add nothing to my collection which is not in the four folders
<dvayanu> and since xmms wishes to allocate 8 gig memory on my machine and makes it all swap after 4 songs played...
<dvayanu> i'm stuck with amarok as player
* Jazon isn't sure he wants to go down this path
<Jazon> methinks there be dragons
<dvayanu> where
<Jazon> did a d-u to edgy
<allee> hi, klicking on a link in kmail, konversation, popup a msg dialog that the file http://... does not exists. Starting konqueror with the url, fail too, but click on reload load the page (dapper + backports) fails to open. Started this week. Not sure if it's related to an upgrade.  Known problem?
<Jazon> now probs with libgl1-mesa-dev etc...
<jende> Jazon: what probs?
<allee> err, reload load the page fine
<Jazon> allee: http://rafb.net/paste/results/dQeSFm85.html
<afm\colossus> dvayanu: have you already taken a look into kde's bugtracking system?
<Jazon> errr, jende  that was for you.... sorry
<allee> Jazon: are you sure that's address to my question? :)
<dvayanu> not yet, i wasn't sure its a bug
* allee SIGLUNCH
<allee> brb
<Jazon> sorry allee
<jende> Jazon: sudo apt-get -f install followed by a sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jende> Jazon: that should fix your prob
<jende> Jazon: have you changed just before your dpkg your sources?
<Jazon> sources are edgy only
<Jazon> i donloaded the one pkg however from the debian package site
<jende> Jazon: errrr...is it a deb package? have you got the link for me?
<Jazon> jende: here is the source of my issues: http://rafb.net/paste/results/OeORE022.html
<Jazon> i am building GRASS from cvs
<Jazon> jende: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/mesa/mesa-common-dev_6.5.1-0.2_all.deb
<maverick> jazon: do u have a guide on how to build from CVS
<livingdaylight> Jazon: whenyou were referring to compiz were you referring to beryl aswell?
<Jazon> jende: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/m/mesa/libgl1-mesa-dev_6.5.1-0.2_i386.deb
<Jazon> livingdaylight: no
<JosefK> Jazon: sudo aptitude install freeglut3-dev
<Jazon> maverick: yes, i have built it several times...
<livingdaylight> Jazon: are you Jazon of the Argonauts?
<Jazon> JosefK: http://rafb.net/paste/results/qv7bfM39.html    that look ok?
<jende> Jazon: I'm quite positive that that package wont work on edgy
<Jazon> livingdaylight: im not greek.... :P
<JosefK> oh dear Jazon - you've installed mesa packages that aren't from the official repo's?
<Jazon> just one
<jende> JosefK: I don't think that deb stable (sarge) ppackages will work on edgy
<JosefK> you'll need to fetch freeglut manually then, or build it from cvs or similar
<Jazon> ok.... just my feeble attempt.... shall i dpkg -r it?
<jende> JosefK: G'Day
<JosefK> morning jende ^^ just finished getting those debconf dvd's
<whiz2> cpk2: swat wouldn't even run on that system... the browser couldn't open http://localhost:901
<jende> JosefK: my box gave up last night, don't know why...will try after lunch again
<whiz2> so I'm going to give up for now, and get some sleep... I'm several hours overdue for some shuteye
<Jazon> JosefK: is it possible to backstep by removing the package?  I didnt change any sources
<JosefK> indeed Jazon, it's offering to downgrade the package automatically for you
<JosefK> heh, http://randolphcarter.myby.co.uk/err.png
<JosefK> konqueror's a but, um... confused?
<Jazon> hehe - i would say so... how big *is* that???
<jende> JosefK: ooops
<JosefK> it's only the 8.6 gigs or so debconf dvd's :/
<JosefK> I'm guessing it could be Samba on the box that's messed up...
<jende> JosefK: seems to be so...but still ooops
<jende> have to grab me a coffee...brb...
<JosefK> aye, same here
<martalli> Constant Comment here
<martalli> chai is good for the soul and mind (Coffee will do, though =)
<dvayanu> ok, solved it
<dvayanu>  sudo rm /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root
<JosefK> ah, thanks a lot dvayanu
<jende> b
<Jazon> JosefK: http://rafb.net/paste/results/MjVZ9d18.html   look better now?  or more work still?
<Jucato> is it possible at all to have 3d hardware acceleration using the open source "nv" driver?
<wildchild> whe I try to save with open office filne mane *.doc it says: saving using protocol "media" is not supported.
<Jazon> Jucato: i think kano has a script that works nice...  check in #kanotix
<wildchild> filne mane = file name
<Jucato> Jazon: ah ok.
<Jazon> JosefK: should i remove the libglu1-mesa and apt-get install it?
<Jazon> heh - that would be a BAD idea....
<sid_> hello :)
<Teh_Roxor> Hail to thee
<sid_> I have NTFS harddisk (USB) and I want to format it in FAT32
<supermegazord> ave all
<sid_> can I do it in Kubuntu
<Jazon> well, for better or worse, this is what i did :  http://rafb.net/paste/results/dZ4o2r59.html
<supermegazord> i have one questions
<supermegazord> how create a local repositories
<jende> !FAT32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<JosefK> Jazon: apt-get seemed to be offering to downgrade the packages automatically for you, when you were trying to install
<Jazon> it worked anyways....
<JosefK> ah, good :) sorry about that, I was making a coffee
<Jazon> i have now moved on to new problems :s
<Jazon> hehe
<jende> sid_: maybe parted is what you want
<jende> sid_: its a cmd-line tool, see man parted
<jende> sid_: or you may want to use a tool like partition magic
<Jucato> or QtParted or GParted...
<jende> Jucato: or...;) G'day buddy
<Jucato> hi jende!!! :)
<jende> howdyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<cpk2> jende: welcome
<JosefK> sid_: or if you want something writable in linux/windows, maybe have a look at using ext3 and installing "ext2 IFS" on windows
<jende> cpk2: hey...how arey a?
<afm\colossus> www.fs-driver.org
<cpk2> good, found a way to (somewhat) easily tag and rename my music collection
<jende> cpk2: sounds cool
<jende> cpk2: how did you do it?
<cpk2> jende: musicbrainz picard
<cpk2> and I am doing it right now
<cpk2> 5000 songs is still alot =P
<jende> cpk2: damn...indeed that's a lot
<cpk2> my room mate has 12000 or something though =(
<cpk2> I'm getting owned
<jende> what???12,000???unreal
<cpk2> although I contend he has way too many duplicates
<Jucato> jende: sorry for the late reply. doing fine here :)
<jende> Jucato: *g*
<cpk2> oh boy the app is really starting to lag now that I have fed it almost my whole library
<maverick> guys, am searching for package to support my annon S300 printer..as it's driver is not available in kubuntu...i used turbo print, it works like a charm but it's only a test version so a stupid logo is printed in every page...any help?
<jende> cpk2: *ggg*
<maverick> canon S300*
<jende> maverick: spent 30Euros and the logo will be gone
<cpk2> I'm hoping it doesnt defunct, if i fed it my whole library at once it zombifies =P
<Jazon> whats this mean guys??? checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc   -Wl,--export-dynamic) works... no.... configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables.
<cpk2> sure is exciting!
<jende> Jazon: sudo apt-cache search gcc and pastebin the output
<maverick> jende: wht if i don't want to and i want my driver to be supported in kubuntu :D
<Jazon> jende: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ttsjvt88.html
<jende> maverick: ah well, than I guess, you will have to wite your own driver, though
<sid_> thank you josefk
<asmo674hurt> what a f**k? i had insert MMC card in cardreader, but it now say: you have no permissions to write in these folder
<Jazon> asmo674hurt: do ls -l  and look at permissions
<Jazon> ?
<jende> Jazon: how and what are you trying to install/compile?
<Jazon> i am ./configure GRASS from cvs
<asmo674hurt> Jazon: my name and writes, that i can watch & modify content
<Jazon> jende: this is the ./configure i am using: http://rafb.net/paste/results/0MYx8963.html
<Jazon> asmo674hurt: is it mounted read write in fstab?
<jende> Jazon: just a guess...shouldn't you do that with 'sudo'?
<Jazon> jende: no
<Jazon> def not
<Jazon> nor with make
<Jazon> just sudo make install
<jende> Jazon: I know that it would be quite unusual
<jende> Jazon: hmm...kinda weird though
<Jazon> gcc           gcc-3.4-base         gcc-4.0-base  gcc-4.1-base         gcc-3.3-base  gcc-4.0       gcc-4.1
<fabio> hola
<fabio> os pasa que de vez en cuando al iniciar de session grafica no hay la musica?
<fabio> no hay el sonido
<fabio> en general
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fabio> sorry
<fabio> i think was the spanish chat
<jende> Jazon: http://grass.itc.it/community/support.php#irc
<Jucato> bleh! I'll wait for Edgy's release, download the ISO, and reisntall again...
<cpk2> Jucato: break something?
<Jucato> not really... I'm just ranting...
<ohmbr> hi, I have kubuntu runing ltsp, it's working just fine, but i can't configure my keyboard (abnt2)...
<Jucato> stressed out after going through hoops upgrading from a *fresh* Dapper install
<ohmbr> does somebody know what can i do?
<cpk2> Jucato: vanilla everything to vanilla edgy?
<Jucato> if by vanilla you mean "absolutely fresh, clean, nothing added, nothing touched", then yes
<cpk2> wow, i hope it isnt a pain to upgrade to edgy
<Jucato> well, let's just hope...
<Jucato> it's a fresh 6.06.1 install. no upgrades, so that might have caused the problems...
<jende> Jazon: dunno if you've been there already, thats why I've posted you the link
<Jazon> missed that jende  thax
<jende> Jazon: they've got on top of it a ML, as well
<Jazon> yeah, i know.... thx.  i missed you sending me the link...
<jende> http://grass.itc.it/community/support.php   <- for ML
<klerfayt> how to fix scrollbar in firefox?
<Gostie> is anybody here who could give me a hand?
<jende> Gostie: on what?
* Jucato feels a bit under the wheather again...
<Jazon> sudo apt-get install build-essential   >>> that sorted me - :-)
<jende> Jazon: well done...
<jende> Jazon: so, it's compiling now?without any hassles?
<Jucato> oooh KDE Plugin wizard to install Flash...
<Gostie> I have a widescreen (1280*768 on windows) laptop which I'm running kubuntu on. It refuses to make the resolution any bigger than 1024*768, effectively wasting the edges
<Gostie> any ideas on how I could fix that?
<jende> Gostie: whats the installed graphiccard?
<andhy> Gostie: you must set proper HorizSync & VertRefresh on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gostie> Intel 855GME  (64MB) according to the specs
<andhy> Gostie: and add your 1280x1024 like default resolution on proper DefaultDepth
<jende> andhy: and maybe the right module for the GC as well if it gor installed just with a vesa
<andhy> jende: and maybe ... ;)
<andhy> Gostie: of cource 1280x768 (not! 1280x1024)
<Gostie> the only things in /etc/x11/xorg.conf which have any mention of resolution all say 1280*768
<Gostie> the Horizsync is 28-64 and the Vertrefresh is 43-60
<Gostie> apparently
<andhy> Gostie: go google - "model of your laptop" xorg.conf HorizSync - and check what do you must write
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<Gostie> no results
<afm\colossus> Gostie: there's a bug with certain Viode BIOS versions the X11 graphics drivers for Intel-products depend on
<afm\colossus> but there's a program called 915resolution which is able to work around that bug
<afm\colossus> it's in the repos
<afm\colossus> install it, and read /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian afterwards
<larson9999> i got a job!
<Gostie> thanks
<Gostie> installing that now
<Jazon> thx for all the help guys!
<escola> gh
<Kiongku> heh guys.. u know the command to lock screen from the terminal?
<JosefK> Kiongku: the xlockmore package seems to provide a command to do that
<JosefK> !xlockmore
<ubotu> xlockmore: Lock X11 display until password is entered.. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.13-2.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 973 kB, installed size 2576 kB
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> thx
<some0ne> Kiongku: If you have xscreensaver-demo running you could also use xscreensaver-command -lock.
<|lostbyte|> Hai, Guys :)
<ikam> hello, a nice guide please ,for working kubuntu and qemu? thanks...
<|lostbyte|> When will firefox 2. land up in the repos ?
<Teejay__> Hi, I'm wondering if anybody have experienced their computer freezing while running Kubuntu 6.06
<Teejay__> ?
<|lostbyte|> Teejay__, not me.
<Teejay__> I might try a reinstall soon, if that gets rid of the problem
<|lostbyte|> ikam, Running windows ? ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo?highlight=%28qemu%29
<Teejay__> sorry I am running kubuntu 6.10
<Teejay__> not 6.06, sorry
<ikam> many thanks [
<|lostbyte|> Teejay__, Try updating your system.
<Teejay__> system is fully updated
<ikam> |lostbyte|: thanks
<|lostbyte|> ikam, np ;)
<Teejay__> I will check for new updates just incase although
<|lostbyte|> Teejay__, Then you should be knows, when it happens. Whats the last thiing you do. ?
<|lostbyte|> Teejay__, yes, do that first.
<Teejay__> it can be anything accessing the kmenu, running things like kopete, konversation, firefox and amarok at once
<Teejay__> and then it just freezes
<Teejay__> apart from that I have found kubuntu the ideal linux os for my needs :D
<|lostbyte|> Teejay__, Its just a matter of 12 hrs, the Final stable version is out. Update it then.
<Teejay__> thanks jlostbyte
<|lostbyte|> Teejay__, np ;).. I wish i could help more.
<Linux_Galore> is there firefox 2.0 packages yet for kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> Linux_Galore, Na..
<Linux_Galore> shame its allot better than 1.5
<DrCurl> hi
<DrCurl> I come from the gnome world. I would like to know if there is an equivalent to the gnome deskbar applet for the kicker? Deskbar is a launcher applet that search as you type...
<|lostbyte|> Linux_Galore, Yes, many new features.
<Linux_Galore> faster too
<Linux_Galore> in more ways than one, it also loads faster on the machines Ive updated
<|lostbyte|> Linux_Galore, just have to check it out first, to really know..
<|lostbyte|> DrCurl, Searches for ?
<Linux_Galore> DrCurl: hmm katapult
<|lostbyte|> DrCurl, oh ! just hit alt + space and type in the program name.
<DrCurl> |lostbyte|, there are various plugins, basically, search for apps, files, on the web
<turbojugend> anyone here to help me with kxdocker (I am new to KDE...) ??????????
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: whats the problem
<DrCurl> thanks guys
<|lostbyte|> DrCurl, np ;)
<turbojugend> I can't start the damn thing
<|lostbyte|> run kxdocker from konsole. .
<turbojugend> Linux_Galore: I am new to KDE not to Linux :P, idid i get errors wanna post 'em?
<|lostbyte|> turbojugend, sure.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<jarn> How do I move things around on my kicker? Somehow my click etc all got moved left.
<DrCurl> katapult looks like the perfect thing, I was jalous of OS X because of quicksilver
<|lostbyte|> jarle, middle click and drag.
<|lostbyte|> jarn, ^^
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: I use ksmoothbar, kxdocker is stagnant right now
<jarn> |lostbyte|: That didn't work for me... :/
<GnarusLeo> Hi! How do I update to firefox 2.0?
<|lostbyte|> jarn, first make sure, its not locked ( right-click + unlock_panel ).
<turbojugend> Linux_Galore: Notice i am using Beryl and baghira.....error: X error bad device etc etc    AND    says the conf files are corrupt both users and system...?
<jarn> |lostbyte|: It isn't.
<|lostbyte|> GnarusLeo, No package in the repo. that is on dapper. no idea about edgy.
<|lostbyte|> jarn, what are you trying to move ?
<DrCurl> Linux_Galore, do you mean ksmoothdock?
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: kxdocker is very experimental and unstable but I found ksmoothbar allot better
<turbojugend> Linux_Galore: the repos one work (ksmoothbar, is it nice?
<Linux_Galore> sorry ksmoothdock
<turbojugend> ic
<GnarusLeo> |lostbyte|, do you know how I upgrade to edgy?
<jarn> |lostbyte|: The system tray and the clock.
<turbojugend> jeroenvrp either dl the rc disc, or sudo apt-get dist upgrad
<jeroenvrp> turbojugend: ?
<turbojugend> Linux_Galore, the ksmoothdock from repos is it working?
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: dont know I built from source
<turbojugend> any special deps?
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: not that I noticed
<turbojugend> lol jereonverp wrong post sorry
<|lostbyte|> turbojugend, kooldock
<turbojugend> ok kooldock or ksmoothbar?
<Linux_Galore> neither, both are just clutter
<turbojugend> the repos one (koolbar) is working?
<turbojugend> clutter?
<Linux_Galore> yeah, its all just junk at the end of the day, its doesnt improve your performance
<|lostbyte|> turbojugend, i belive ksmoothbar comes in kooldock
<turbojugend> Linux_Galore clutter=?
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: its not needed
* Jucato thinks that it depends on the person using it, and that the user himself should decide...
<xsacha> kiba-dock
<turbojugend> lostbyte, ha? i lost you some more info plz (again will adept get me a working dock with those , i am tired of faulty compiles...
* Jucato doesn't use them, though
<Linux_Galore> its still not needed if you have kicker
<chupa> hi 2 all
<turbojugend> lol kiba-dock is just a starter, i decided to try KDE for a real docker
<Linux_Galore> having kicker and ksmoothbar kxdocker both running is just a waste of desk space and resources
<xsacha> throw in kiba-dock too
<|lostbyte|> turbojugend, yes, i should. i can always uninstall, if you dont like it.
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: actually, you don't run them with kicker... it's on or the other. not both
<turbojugend> Linux_galore ksmoothbar is a docker or a launcher?
<|lostbyte|> it*
<turbojugend> jucato, i agree
<|lostbyte|> !docker
<ubotu> docker: System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-3 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: same as the osx docker in concept
<|lostbyte|> !launcher
<ubotu> launcher: Selects which program to launch according to extension. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.86-1 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 124 kB
<turbojugend> ok to me launcher i mean just launching apps, while docker can host a tray trrashbin etc
<Linux_Galore> turbojugend: ksmoothdock does both
<turbojugend> ok, thnx
<turbojugend> brb
<|lostbyte|> yes
<turbojugend> kooldock seems nice at a glimpse, any usefull ideas for it?
<Stev> hi
<Stev> someone can help me with an ntfs partition?
<londondave> hi all, when i try to play flash video files in mplayer or vlc I only get audio, no video. I am using kubuntu edgy-any ideas?
<robin> hello, how do i stop app's from starting on boot that where open when I shut down?
<Jucato> robin: close them before you logout
<Jucato> or set Session Manager to "Start from an empty session"
<livingdaylight> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0131879928/ref=pd_huc_gp_ss_3/202-4770292-9624623
<livingdaylight> anyone know which is better ?
<|lostbyte|> londondave, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<robin> jucato- where is session manger
<|lostbyte|> robin, kcontrol.
<Jucato> robin: somewhere in System Settings.
<Jucato> sorry I'm  not on Dapper so I can't say where it is exactly
<livingdaylight> http://www.amazon.co.uk/OpenOffice-Org-X-Dummies-Gurdy-Leete/dp/0764542222/sr=8-1/qid=1161779003/ref=pd_ka_1/202-4770292-9624623?ie=UTF8&s=books
<Stev> i cannot access my ntfs partition anymore: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<livingdaylight> anyone know which book is better?
<londondave> |lostbyte|, I just checked I have the extra codecs installed?
<hrp2171> hello
<|lostbyte|> londondave, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<hrp2171> what is the name of the app to tweak KDE's eye candy? like the panel's popups?
<|lostbyte|> robin, System Settings > kde_components > session manager.
<londondave> |lostbyte|, I have those as well?
<|lostbyte|> londondave, you mean those .flv files right ?
<londondave> |lostbyte|, yes flv-I am stumped, mplayer played them ok in dapper
<hrp2171> if anyone remembers, KDE has an initial walk-thru config where you can select how much eyecandy you want based on your  cpu and system. where can i find that app?
<livingdaylight> looking for a book for open office
<Jucato> hrp2171: kpersonalizer
<livingdaylight> Which is better the Dummies for open office or...
<livingdaylight> Point n Click by ROBIN mILLER
<hrp2171> livingdaylight: the best way to learn an office suite is by using it, but if you want some light reading while away from the comp, go with Dummies.
<|lostbyte|> londondave, sorry, i am on dapper at the moment.
<londondave> |lostbyte|, thanks anyway
<hrp2171> funny thing, the last time i received formal training on an office suite was with office 95.
<londondave> Is anyone using the sagem fast 800 usb modem in edgy?
<hrp2171> afterworth, they all look the same to me
<monad> hi, i recently upgraded to dapper and now am experiencing problems with opengl
<livingdaylight> hrp2171: no, sorry, it is not a matter of simply wanting some light reading. And NO i do not learn simply by using an application, not one such as openoffice suite, so i want a manual/reference to guide me so i can get more out of the OO.o suite
<monad> seems the references in glu.h etc... have changed
<Hattori> when i do "sudo ifup eth0" i get: error: temporary failure in name resolution. what could be? dns not set? where to set dns servers?
<monad> anyone working with opengl?
<GnarusLeo> ok, when I have upgraded to edgy, how do I get firefox 2.0?
<londondave> Hattori, /etc/resolve.conf
<livingdaylight> Please wait one more day for the full and official release of Edgy
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, oh, really .. is it comming out tomorrow?
<Hattori> /etc/resolve.conf or /etc/resolv.conf?
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: yes...only 24 more hours!
<Hattori> i just write "192.168.0.1" nothing else?
<livingdaylight> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<livingdaylight> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<londondave> Hattori, resolv.conf: but it is over written at boot, if you are using a router you need to change or check another file-hang on i'll find that one
<GnarusLeo> but theres no harm in upgrading today anyways
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight,
<Hattori> londondave: i still get same error, when i do "ifup eth0" =\
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: its your call...Some will tell you no, that they are already using it and its is fine. Others will tell you that it is always best to get the final final full and official release. Personally i can wait 1 more day. Afterall what is wrong with Dapper anyways ;)
<turbojugend> hey all, I am getting an ugly shadow around kooldock, i use beryl, any idea?
<londondave> Hattori, if you are using dhcp with a router you need to change /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, nah .. the differenece is that you have to get a couple of more packages tomorrow .. nothing more :)
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, Im just eeger to get my hans on firefox 2.0 :)
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: can not do so already anyhow?
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, maybe, but the easiest way is to just upgrade your distro
<Hattori> londondave: i use static
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: my experience of upgrading distros is not positive. I find i always need to do a complete and fresh install
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, I have never needed to fresh my install :)
<GnarusLeo> breezy - badger - egdy :)
<GnarusLeo> dapper*
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: backup home dir; fresh install; add backup
<londondave> Hattori, at the top of that file add 'prepend domain-name-servers address1, address2;', without the quotes and then do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: that is incredible - you have good luck then
<turbojugend> hey all, I am getting an ugly shadow around kooldock, i use beryl, any idea?
<londondave> Hattori, where address 1 & 2 are the dns server addresses of your isp
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: well, i'm waiting till tomorrow or even the day after and downloading the official iso and doing a fresh install
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, nah, its not allways about the luck. Sometimes you got to tweak some to get apt accept all the packages
<GnarusLeo> can be a little tricky sometimes
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, maybe thats a good idea anyways :)
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, I have to much crap packages anyways :P
<londondave> Hattori, if your using static add the addresses to the top of /etc/resolv.conf and so the network restart
<nitro[XL] > i installed new kubuntu rc release .. and ogg work in amarok, but no mp3 .. whats missing ?
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: you would do if you'r egoing back to the badger... Time to do a spring clean and start fresh
<Jucato> !mp3 | nitro[XL] 
<ubotu> nitro[XL] : For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<turbojugend> ntroXL, go to the faq in kubuntu.org foolow the music guide
<BluesKaj> yeah, I may as well do th same , since after upgrading to edgy yesterday i van no longer boot into it ...startx generates the message ..."cannot find X "...something about settings being at  -1 instead of 0
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, how do you backup your home? Just backup all of you /home/user/* ?
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: thats what i do. there's prolly a fancier way of doing it, but i don't know
<turbojugend> hey all, I am getting an ugly shadow around kooldock, i use beryl, any idea?
<GnarusLeo> livingdaylight, nah, that will work :) Maybe .tar.gz it to save som space :)
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: i just burn it to cd
<livingdaylight> GnarusLeo: or dvd if you need it  :p
<hrp2171> Jucato: thanks :)
<Hattori> londondave: i added the nds server to top of /etc/resolv.conf and ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0, but still error.
<londondave> Hattori, you need to do the network restart
<BluesKaj> Jucato , what command will get me into X other than "statrx" ?
<londondave> BluesKaj, did you install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> err startx
<Jucato> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" ?
<livingdaylight> Can you tell me if either books come reccommended for Open Office - Dummies for Open Office or Robin Miller's Point & Click OpenOffice.org
<BluesKaj> ican't boot into edgy
<Hattori> londondave: how?
<londondave> BluesKaj, if you didn't install kubuntu-desktop you won't have the Xorg packages so you won't have an X to start
<robin> I made a mistake and stop the auto upadter from starting on boot, how do i fix?
<nitro[XL] > i installed all but w32codecs and libxine-extracodecs wont install
<londondave> Hattori, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> londondave , you are saying that desktop is a seperate install
<BluesKaj> ?
<Vegeta^> When I use speciel characters in KATE (like , ,  and ect.) the editor doesn't recognize them when I oppen the file later? Is it possible to make it know the characters?
<londondave> BluesKaj, yes you have to install Kubuntu-desktop and a python package too
<BluesKaj> so what can I do do to boot into edgy ?
<londondave> BluesKaj, try in konsole- sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> can't get to a the konsole, edgy won't boot ...I'm in windows right now
<Jucato> londondave: what's the problem?
<Hattori> londondave: now i can ping, but when i restarted i still get same error
<Jucato> with BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> can't boot into edgy , Jucato
<londondave> BluesKaj, use the command prompt infront of you
<Jucato> BluesKaj: upgraded from Dapper?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Jucato> BluesKaj: welcome to my world :P
<BluesKaj> in windows right now
<BluesKaj> P
<Jucato> BluesKaj: do as londondave said and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> if there are any errors, note them down...
<robin>  hello,  I made a mistake and stop the adept auto updater from starting on boot, how do i fix?
<BluesKaj> Jucato , I'm not in linux , it won't boot !
<londondave> Hattori, type ifconfig
<Jucato> or just a hunch.. try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: where does it stop in the booting process?
<Hattori> londondave: eth0 and lo interfaces listed
<BluesKaj> at the startx prompt
<Jucato> BluesKaj: so you have a command line? then type in that command "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<londondave> Hattori, what does it say in the logs, have a look at ksytemlog viewer
<BluesKaj> ok ' i'll reboot and try that
<londondave> BluesKaj, you also need to install another python-qt package
<Jucato> thank goodness for irssi :P
<monad> hi, can anyone tell me how to set up ssh on this machine, so that i can get inside from outside, too, not only the other way around?
<Jucato> maybe BluesKaz should learn to use it :)
<monad> in gentoo, it works fine by just running /etc/init.d/sshd start, which creates all necessary keys
<Hattori> londondave: when i do network restart it says: eth0: lin up, 100 mbps, full duplex, lpa 0x45e1        can't find host ntp.ubuntu.com          no servers can be used, exiting
<Hattori> on differnet lines
<monad> probably because the network isn'T running yet
<londondave> Hattori, ntp is the time server, have you got your isp dns servers in resolv.conf
<monad> so... anyone here can tell me about the ssh daemon?
<Hattori> londondave: i usually point to router address
<robin> auto update notification isnt starting on boot, how do i change that?
<Hattori> londondave: i added 192.168.0.1 that works on windows installations
<londondave> Hattori, I take you have a network, what si the linux box connected to?
<RawSewage> can I do this:   I have no Linux installed.  Tomorrow, I put in the old Dapper LiveCD.  Can I install Edgy directly from that over the internet?
<Hattori> londondave: to router
<londondave> Hattori, do you have a web setup page for the router
<monad> raw: yes
<RawSewage> monad, cool ty
<Hattori> londondave: yes
<Hattori> anyway, it always worked.. i just tried to add a dns server different from 192.168.0.1 but still same error
<londondave> Hattori, ok you need to comment out all lines in /etc/resolv.conf and setup the dns addresses via the router, the router does all the work
<Hattori> same error
<Hattori> londondave: where can i see an example of /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Hattori> maybe something is wrong there
<londondave> Hattori, you don't need to worry about that, the router will do the dns-just log into the router and setup the account for your isp and provide the info it needs, read the routers manual
<Hattori> londondave: i said you that 3 windows and 1 linux box are already connected to that router
<Hattori> and all working fine
<marcelo> ???
<londondave> Hattori, you didn't mention the windows boxes, just the router, your going to need to read the routers manual, and connect via the windows box that is plugged into the phone line
<Hattori> londondave: too bad, in resolv.conf i had to write "nameserver 192.168.0.1" and not just "192.168.0.1". as i said, router is just fine
<londondave> Hattori, yes you have to put nameserver otherwise it's just a number which means nothing to linux
<Hattori> londondave: need the repository list to upgrade to last ubuntu version
<londondave> hi all, when i try to play flash video files in mplayer or vlc I only get audio, no video. I am using kubuntu edgy-any ideas?
<londondave> Hattori, what version are you using
<Hattori> kubuntu
<londondave> Hattori, yes breezy, dapper?
<Hattori> how can i find?
<hammer> hi!
<hammer> how do i download a single package without required dependencies?
<BluesKaj> ok, still stuck at start prompt ... sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop , didn't install ..."could not find pkg kubuntu"
<hammer> _
<londondave> BluesKaj, kubuntu-desktop with a hyphen
<Jucato> BluesKaj: err.. yeah... there's a hyphen...
<BluesKaj> londondave , it installed kde  ok with that prompt
<BluesKaj> it can't find X
<Jucato> BluesKaj: most probably, the xserver packages are still held back when you try to dist-upgrade
<londondave> BluesKaj, you also need to install python-qt3 and python-kde3 then you should get edgy
<larson9999> isn't about time to release?
<hammer> how to install package which is not in deb format?
<BluesKaj> ok , will try that
<hammer> but it should be...
<BluesKaj> bbl
<BluesKaj> Jucato , i' already have edgy installed , just can't boot into it
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I know. that happened to me too
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> brb
<Jucato> dang! forgot to tell him about irssi...
<londondave> can anyone play flv flash video in edgy?
<xsacha> yes i can, amd64 kubuntu edgy rc1 playing flash videos fine
<londondave> xsacha, what did use to play the files with
<xsacha> i mean inside a browser, i havent tried outside the browser yet
<xsacha> .flv?
<londondave> xsacha, yes they play in the browser plugin, I mean like mplayer or vlc?
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> will my gpu be handled by edgy?
<_Shade_> it's radeon 7500
<xsacha> mplayer
<londondave> xsacha, I tried both and all i get is audio, in dapper mplayer played flv ok?
<xsacha> not sure what would be different :S
<xsacha> _Shade_: why would your video card matter? it might matter for beryl
<xsacha> you want 3d acceleration?
<_Shade_> xsacha indeed
<xsacha> which drivers? propietry or open source?
<_Shade_> xsacha well it would be nice to see beryl in action on that card anyways :)
<_Shade_> xsacha it doesn't matter if it would go smooth
<xsacha> is it a mobility card?
<_Shade_> xsacha what do you mean exactly?
<xsacha> two versions, radeon 7500 and radeon mobility 7500 (laptops)
<hazard2> hi xsacha
<_Shade_> xsacha i suppose it's a non-laptop version since i have a desktop machine
<xsacha> apparently a clipping/drawing error for desktop with radeon 7500, but someone reports getting 900 fps (on glxgears) in beryl with that card
<xsacha> mobility one has some issues though
<hazard2> any idea why my desktop icons might occosonally dissapear?
<xsacha> in beryl?
<BluesKaj> Jucato , londondave ,  "xinit: connection refused (error111) unable to connect to x server"
<_Shade_> xsacha so is there a chance to get it work in edgy? I've tried to install the ati software but the x server doesn't start after this trial
* Jucato tags xsacha as the "beryl person"
<xsacha> _Shade_: Here is a video (on youtube) of someone with ubuntu XGL + beryl + gnome on a Radeon mobility 7500: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdkImJYysEo&search=aiglx%20xgl%20compiz%20beryl
<londondave> BluesKaj, was that from a reboot
<BluesKaj> that was after installing kubuntu-desktop and python-qt3 and pytho-kde3 ..at the start prompt ,
<BluesKaj> yes a reboot
<BluesKaj> err python-kde3
<ravaria> there is a sort of comando to see whats happenig with the router... someone can tell me how is it??
<Jucato> BluesKaj: have you tried doing dist-upgrade again? some things might still be held back. if they are, you could try "sudo aptitude dist-ugprade" this time (that worked for me...)
<_Shade_> xsacha could you suggest some good how-to please, because i did not manage to get it work on edgy last time
<hazard2> why does it take an eternity for desktop pictures to load?
<londondave> BluesKaj, did you install the python packages
<xsacha> which method are you using? aiglx or xgl?
<BluesKaj> yes londondave , I did
<xsacha> for xgl you will need to use much older drivers because the latest fglrx propietry drivers will not support old cards
<londondave> BluesKaj, so you installed the two: qt3 and kde3
<BluesKaj> yes londondave
<hazard2> what is qt3?
<londondave> BluesKaj, ok type startx
<blackflag> hello all :)
<blackflag> I have a problem with kdeprint
<BluesKaj> tried that , doesn't  see X
<_Shade_> xsacha where can i get these then?
<blackflag> kdeprint is loosing my usb printer
<Jucato> hazard2: Qt is the toolkit that KDE uses, just like GNOME uses GTK. qt3 is the version used in the KDE 3 series
<blackflag> when i do lsusb the printer is there but not in kde print
<ravaria> there is a sort of comando to see whats happenig with the router... someone can tell me how is it??
<blackflag> can someone help?
<BluesKaj> londondave , this is the message i get at startx : "xinit: connection refused (error111) unable to connect to x server"
<xsacha> _Shade_: xgl method? you'll need to go to ati site and click their link for "older drivers"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: some packages might still have been held back...
<londondave> BluesKaj, type ls -lh /etc/X11/X and tell me what is says
<xsacha> _Shade_: or perhaps you will find a deb package for them -- try google
<Jucato> BluesKaj: btw, there's a command line IRC program you might be interested in. it's installed by default on Ubuntu/Kubuntu. "irssi"
<ravaria> there is a sort of comando to see whats happenig with the router... someone can tell me how is it?? it is simethig like ?????router
<ravaria> I don't remember
<_Shade_> xsacha ok thanks... and one more thing: i heard that fglrx doesn't support composite. Is it true?
<BluesKaj> yes I've used it ...ok I'll communicate thru irssi
<BluesKaj> brb
<Jucato> londondave: yay. it will be easier for both of you to communicate :)
<Das_Ei> ey
<Das_Ei> have problems with nicotine....
<Das_Ei> can anyone help?
<Das_Ei> have problems with nicotine....
<Das_Ei> can anyone help?
<Das_Ei> have problems with nicotine....
<Das_Ei> have problems with nicotine....
<xsacha> _Shade_: yes
<Das_Ei> can anyone help?
<B-Minus> ask it 40 more times
<Das_Ei> funny thanks
<_Shade_> xsacha oh that
<_Shade_> s
<_Shade_> xsacha oh that's too bad :(
<_Shade_> xsacha and there's no way to get it work eh?
<hazard2> anyone have any idea why my KDE desktop occosonally decides to hide all the icons?
<BluesKaj> londondave: ls-lh/etc/X11/X , "no such file or directory"
<hazard2> you need spaces
<xsacha> _Shade_: ATI give very very bad driver support, they are real slackers .. all my cards are unfortunately ATI too :(
<hazard2> and /etc/X11/X is a file
<xsacha> open source drivers are slower but better support
<BluesKaj> quit
<londondave> BluesKaj, type ls -lh /etc/X11/X and tell me what is says-there needs to be a space between the h and /
<_Shade_> xsacha well i got that card from my friend because i was using nvidia recently... but it was riva tnt2 :)
<BluesKaj> I'm in irssi shell, how do i open another one ?
<_Shade_> xsacha btw: there's no "older drivers" section on their site
<londondave> BluesKaj, type ls -lh /etc/X11/X and tell me what is says-there needs to be a space between the h and /
<xsacha> it should be in the download section of newer drivers, a link for older cards
<xsacha> i cant link to it because of their 'leeching' page
<xsacha> argh their site seems to have changed recently.. all this amd stuff, links are broken everywhere
<_Shade_> xsacha i can't find it there neither - there's no any link to an older ones
<xsacha> _Shade_: go to the link for radeon 8500+ drivers and it will have a link for older cards that aren tsupported
<xsacha> on the download page
<office2> hello :)
<xsacha> _Shade_: "As of driver version 8.29.6 support for the following products is no longer included:" .... "Users with these products should use driver version 8.28.8"[link here!] 
<xsacha> _Shade_: then on the right hand side it will have link to other 'related' drivers, click on the oldest one.. i think this one supports your card?
<xsacha> sorry, your card isnt on support list :( have to try google then :(
<_Shade_> xsacha ah i haven't clicked the last link because i thought it is a direct download url, sorry :)
<xsacha> _Shade_: ATI site links to: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ :(
<_Shade_> xsacha so i can't download the proper driver?
<xsacha> those drivers come with edgy, _Shade_.. if you choose to use the open source drivers -- check if they give you 3d acceleration
<xsacha> seems you cant
<Das_Ei> how can i track the connection?
<Das_Ei> a connection may i say
<_Shade_> xsacha well maybe it's somewhere else on the net...
<xsacha> apparently they never made 3d drivers for that card?
<xsacha> although, the open source drivers seem to work very well on that card
<toke> Here I am again !
<toke> I have a question: I try to open /home/toke/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam in console
<_Shade_> xsacha but i can't run xgl on it?
<toke> but because of the space between Program and Files, it gives an error that the folder doesnt exists
<_Shade_> xsacha i mean the open drivers
<xsacha> well there was a video on youtube of someone with it, so yeah you should be able to
<Jucato> toke: try Tab completion... type in Program, the press Tab
<Jucato> very handy in Konsole
<toke> thank you very much.. that's the thing i needed :D I need to fill in /Program\ Files/
<_Shade_> xsacha well does it matter to bother with the proprietary drivers then ? :)
<xsacha> naah dont bother with them
<_Shade_> xsacha can you point any good info about how to set them up?
<xsacha> there's 1000s of howtos now :P im sure there is one specific to your card too, check google
<_Shade_> all i know is the "proprietary" howto :)
<xsacha> also, join the #beryl channel
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<_Shade_> xsacha i have one more idea... i could use a script like easyubuntu/automatix or stuff... i'm not sure if they work though
<dinosaur-rus> I'm confused - when ordered CDs arrived, I saw " 5.00" in "Total waarde" column... :S
<Conhe> how-to runnig aplication in cobol ?
<Conhe> how-to runnig aplication maked  cobol ?
<xsacha> _Shade_: thing is, they never *ever* made a driver for it.. only option is open source
<_Shade_> ah i c
<monad> hi, since upgrading to dapper, i'm having trouble compiling opengl programs, i get f.e. freeglut Unable to create direct context rendering for window
<_Shade_> xsacha http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide the first position there... is it an 'open' way ?
<monad> seems it's looking for gl.h which doesn't seem to exist
<xsacha> both are closed way _Shade_
<_Shade_> dang
<jende> Jucato: Hey, my friend have you ever experienced that once you're booting the DD Live CD that everything works fine until DD wants to set up the desktop?
<xsacha> if they mention fglrx, it's closed.. that's ati's driver and doesnt work with your card
<Jucato> jende: nope... they worked fine for me
<jende> Jucato: damn it...just trying to set up a DD for my boy on a P3 and it just wont
<Jucato> jende: but that CD worked perfectly before?
<BluesKaj> hiyas jende
<xdemon> when edgy release?
<jende> Jucato: havent tested it - will test it quickly here on my notebook, will be back shortly
<londondave> can anyone play flv flash video in edgy?
<Jucato> xdemon: Oct 26
<jende> xdemon: tomorrow
<Jucato> jende: sure thing
<_Shade_> xsacha maybe i should just re-install my kubuntu os and there would be the drivers fron scratch?
<xdemon> oh... i download RC
<dinosaur-rus> is there any way to detect what Kubuntu version (Knot 1, Knot 2, RC, etc.) is installed?
<londondave> Dink,
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<scheuri> hi all
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: thx
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: it will tell you if you're Dapper or Edgy only, though
<xsacha> _Shade_: i guess.. you could then just install beryl and type in "beryl" and it'd just work.. just che: glxinfo | grep direct
<londondave> dinosaur-rus, kcontrol normally shows what you a running
<BluesKaj> here's what I got from the ls -lh /etcX11/X command, londondave : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2006-10-24 19:00 /etc/X11/X -> /bin/true
<Jucato> londondave: not the distribution, though
<xsacha> oh and get emerald as well for the window decorations
<londondave> Jucato, yes just checked only the kernel
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: do betas, RCs and final versions differ in packages versions only?
<_Shade_> xsacha ok i will... thanks for your patience pal :)
<londondave> BluesKaj, then X is not installed
<xsacha> _Shade_: if you get any problems getting beryl to work straight off, come in #beryl and we'll work thru it :)
<BluesKaj> ok londondave , what's next ?
<xsacha> it's still alpha and may have a few problems but most can be fixed
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: Edgy betas and RC's will still be Edgy. they sometimes differ in package versions, sometimes not. the Beta/RC are just sort of timeline stops...
<_Shade_> xsacha ok thanks mate
<ohmbr> how do i change a icon of a sh file?
<londondave> BluesKaj, its should have installed X when you installed kubuntu-desktop I will check
* _Shade_ reboots and formats all remaining drives :D
<_Shade_> take care y'all
<BluesKaj> how do i open another shell in irssi without the GUI ?
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: thx again
<BluesKaj> or how do i get back to the start prompt without leaving the chat ?
<reon> How do I restore Edgy to it's original state after I have played around with it's appearance
<Jucato> reon: most drastic one: delete the ~/.kde directory
<londondave> BluesKaj, install xorg and see what it wants to install-hopefully it will install the lot
<Jucato> but this will also remove some data from apps, like cookies,  mails, bookmarks, etc
<Jucato> BluesKaj: open another terminal, press Ctrl+Alt+F2
<jende> Jucato: weird, works fine on both NB's
<CVirus> Jucato: I wouldnt recommend that .... mv ~/.kde ~/.oldkde .... he might have E-mails or important things there .. you never know
<reon> Jucato: I suppose upon restart it will be restored to it's correct state ?
<BluesKaj> ok , londondave , how do i stay in irssi and still run from the prompt ?
<Jucato> CVirus: heh that's why I said it was "drastic"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Ctrl+Alt+F2 will give you another tty
<reon> BluesKaj, it's ok as it's a fresh install, I only have a few konq bookmarks
<CVirus> Jucato: didnt notice that
<Jucato> Ctrl+Atl+F1-6 gives you about 6 terminals to use
<Jucato> jende_: so it won't work only on your boy's PC?
<jende_> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> :(
<PiR> hi
<PiR> i've a pb with my printer
<PiR> in windows : no pb all right
<PiR> but in kubuntu
<PiR> when i want to print
<PiR> the printer give empty page
<PiR> empty pages
<PiR> and doesn't stop
<PiR> i have to stop manualy my printer
<PiR> how can i configure my printer ?
<CVirus> PiR: press alt + f2 and type kprinter and hit enter
<PiR> thanks
<sebsebseb> Hi
<sebsebseb> I got Ubuntu and Kubuntu here
<sebsebseb> and it uses the Gnome Display Manager
<sebsebseb> however well
<sebsebseb> When it opens up the GDM  it gives me this message:  The greeter application appears to be crashing.  Attempting to use another one.  Then now well I got the default theme again ;)  ,but it seems to not be disaplying quite right.   When I log out of KDE I get this: The application The KDE Session Manager (ksmserver) crashed and caused the signal 11, (SIGSEGV)
<sebsebseb> yeah  I just had to change the theme didn't I,  I regret this now, because of the problems
<SHRIKEE> ?
<sebsebseb> GDM and KDM are pretty much the same thing?  maybe I should just change to KDM
<sebsebseb> ,but anyone know how to fix the above problems?
<SHRIKEE> Gnome and KDE you mean
<sebsebseb> no
<sebsebseb> Gnome Display Manager and K Display Manager
<sebsebseb> the log in thing
<sebsebseb> into Ubuntu/Kubuntu etc
<dinosaur-rus> anyone uses Opera's e-mail client on Yahoo! account?
<SHRIKEE> oh, i dont know about that, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Yahoo sucks , but that's another story
<SHRIKEE> why does yahoo suck
<sebsebseb> ,because they are arse holes,  I used to be rather loyal to them and use them for my emails,  but well
<v3ctor> yahoomail doesn't support pop
<SHRIKEE> ...
<SHRIKEE> yahoo does
<SHRIKEE> but not for free acounts
<v3ctor> who would pay for yahoo mail ;)
<SHRIKEE> i dont know
<SHRIKEE> but thats how it is
<sebsebseb> one night I changed my password,  and that was it,  coudn't remember it so,  carn't get into that account anymore.  I contacted them  many times, and loads of auto shit,  and then once I got a email from a real person,  but it was only to copmplain that I hadn't put my date of birthd exactly as my profile,  you know there are differnet ways to put a dob
<sebsebseb> so conclusion Yahoo are fucks
<v3ctor> there is a tool that will download your yahoo mail and allow you to access it via local mail client
<sebsebseb> Hell even Hotmail has better suppourt than Yahoo
<SHRIKEE> sebsebseb, dont be so silly to fill in the wrong b-day then
<dinosaur-rus> well, may be someone knows how to delete Yahoo! mail account by not waiting until it gets deleted for inactivity?
<SHRIKEE> also there this option to retrieve the password
<sebsebseb> no I put in my dob
<sebsebseb> just not the way they wanted it
<SHRIKEE> anyway, were not here to discuss the yahoo suckage
<sebsebseb> dinosaur-rus:  Gmail is pretty good as in Google Mail
* SHRIKEE has his own mailserver
<SHRIKEE> <3
<dinosaur-rus> sebsebseb: I had to create that account due to e-mail delivery confusion on one site. now I want to delete it, but dunno how
<sebsebseb> dionsuar-rus:  surely you can just stop using the account,  and get some other email account?
<SHRIKEE> if such options is there it would be hidding in the options panel or perhaps in the profile editing thing
<SHRIKEE> im off for a bit
<dinosaur-rus> sebsebseb: well, just didn't want for several months until it gets deleted :))
<sebsebseb> HOw do I change from the GDM to KDM?
<sebsebseb> or
<sebsebseb> how do I fix this?
<sebsebseb> When it opens up the GDM  it gives me this message:  The greeter application appears to be crashing.  Attempting to use another one.  Then now well I got the default theme again ;)  ,but it seems to not be disaplying quite right.   When I log out of KDE I get this: The application The KDE Session Manager (ksmserver) crashed and caused the signal 11, (SIGSEGV)
<dennister> |lostbyte|: hi. u busy? I've only got a minute
<dennister> hello all
<dennister> question: are most people here using the ubuntu repositories, or the kubuntu stable ones?
<dinosaur-rus> dennister: I'm using main, restricted, universe and multiverse repositories
<dennister> dinosaur-rus: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dennister> and which version of kde?
<norman> this is makaveli the last don
<dennister> I can't believe i didn't find the kubuntu repositories until today...perhaps because I started out with the ubuntu lamp server, then added desktops on top of it
<dennister> so most of my repositories are still for ubuntu...it's confusing: when to use ubuntu and when kubuntu
<sebsebseb> kubuntu has it's own resporitoires?
<sebsebseb> and Ubuntu has it's own
<sebsebseb> and I got both Ubuntu was there first
<sebsebseb> then I put KDE Kbuntu
<dennister> has anyone done a chroot environment for 32-bit apps on a amd64-bit platform? I'm really struggling with java
<sebsebseb> so your saying my Kubuntu won't be exactly like the other one?
<dennister> sebsebseb: yes, kubuntu has repositories of its own apparently...i just added it and got my kde upgraded to stable 3.5.5
<petter> hey
<dennister> sebsebseb: i'm not sure which kubuntu you have, and which one you're comparing it to
<sebsebseb> well I just had Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> and installed kubuntu-desktop
<dennister> and u probably have kde 3.5.2, right?
<dennister> that's the kde version available from ubuntu repositories, anyway
<dinosaur-rus> dennister: Kubuntu Edgy
<dennister> dinosaur-rus: ok...i'm using dapper
<dennister> anyone done a chroot environment?  i need the right sun-java...and the farthest i got was some java applets on firefox working...but then it would crash firefox itself
<dennister> sun java is seemingly as difficult as the ivtv drivers :(
<dinosaur-rus> how to disable Adept tray notification?
<BluesKaj> success! ...back in X!
<dennister> congrats BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thx dennister
<oliver> Stairs
<oliver> whjere are the staitrs
<oliver> I cant find the stairs
<BluesKaj> on yer right
<dennister> hey tony_ welcome neighbour
<Lynoure> oliver: apt-cache search stairs
<Lynoure> :)
<oliver> :)
<tony__> how can i unlock my adept.. ? for some reason , vmware player trying to install, but during intall , it crashes my system
<oliver> how do you mean unlock
<dennister> tony_ look for your apt's cache directory
<oliver> *what do you mena
<oliver> *ean
<v3ctor> ps -ef|grep adept
<tony__> when i enter the adept, i get the message saying , is locked and i can not update , upgrade , is been used by other process , user
<v3ctor> see if it is still running
<oliver> grep | blond | mount
<oliver> much more fun
<oliver> *blonde
<dennister> tony_ close the other program
<tony__> once, i entered someting like this in .. --configure -a . .but i don't remember the first command.
<tony__> i rebooted the system , but still get the same thing
<dennister> hmmm...try looking in apt's cache...see if the broken package is there and delete it
<trappist> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dennister> thx trappist
<tony__> dose kubuntu need any vmware to run ???
<dinosaur-rus> !adept-tray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-tray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> I don't have vmware
<dinosaur-rus> !adept tray
<dennister> kubunt runs fine
<trappist> dinosaur-rus: try uninstalling adept-notifier
<tony__> no idea whay there are many vmware has been installed :|
<tony__> got to stop and start x .. be right back
<trappist> of course that will take adept with it
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: I'm afraid it'll take other packages out :))
<trappist> dinosaur-rus: you should be able to right-click the icon and shut adept_notifier down, and when you do it should ask if you want it to start automatically next time
<dinosaur-rus> trappist: ty, will try that later
<tony__> damn. my adept still locked. and i can not make any changes to packages ..
<tony__> :(:(:(
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<tony__> how can i kill adept process .. ? i have no permission to do so
<B-Minus> tony__: run adept with root
<Pupeno_> does anybody know how do I connect to a NT domain to be able to access some shares ?
<dinosaur-rus> tony__: sudo kill adept_manager ?
<B-Minus> kdesu Adept
<dinosaur-rus> *killall
<dennister> Pupeno_: do u have samba installed?
<Pupeno_> dennister: yes.
<B-Minus> Pupeno_: download smb4k
<B-Minus> its a gui
<B-Minus> it automaticaly mounts shares
<B-Minus> using samba
<Pupeno_> B-Minus: in what repo is it ?
<dennister> gottago pps...perhaps later someone can help me with java & chroot
<B-Minus> Pupeno_: i think universe
<B-Minus> or multiverse
<B-Minus> dunno
<tony__> damn. i cann't remove vmware .. using adept. how else i can remove them , i get error
<B-Minus> http://smb4k.berlios.de/
<kraut> does anybody know, why i don't have any sound in ut2004?
<hazard2> I vote gravity.
<tony__> ok, i removed almost all vmware, but vmware-player , is set to upgradable, is not being removed..
<hazard2> try purging?
<tony__> i did , but keeps getting error.
<tony__> will try again
<hazard2> maybe its in use by someting somehow?
<tony__> got the error saying , there was an error commiting changes. .....
<hazard2> yea, that's about it.
<hazard2> what's the package name?
<tony__> there was many vmwares but i did manage to remove them ..
<hazard2> (the LITERAL name)
<tony__> vmware-player
<tony__> is set to upgradable
<hazard2> if you try using apt-get remove from the command line to remove that package, it might give a more...useful error
<hazard2> apt-get remove vmware-player
<hazard2> sudo
<hazard2> (before it)
<tony__> because of that package , i can not upgrade nor install anything from adept
<hazard2> I see...
<tony__> cant do that either using sudo apt-get remove
<tony__> i get error were encountered while processing
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: do 'sudo apt-get remove vmware-player' and pastebin the error
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hazard2> is the error diffrent?
<hazard2> yea, that's what I was going for.
<hazard2> listen to bonbonthejon, he probably has sleep.
<BonBonTheJon> yup
<hazard2> And I'm...umm....a hazard.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: late night?
<hazard2> calc test this morning, never sleep good before those.
<hazard2> (coupled with a new roomate means spotty sleep from midnight to 6)
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: what school do you go to
<hazard2> You could tell by my IP.
<BonBonTheJon> ok
<hazard2> that IP should resolve to some sillyly long DNS name .uml.edu
<tony__> forget it ,will install window .. done with linux..
<hazard2> Awww!
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: what is your problem
<hazard2> Windows does dozens more things more annoying than linux.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: the ip doesnt resolve
<Galathalion> i need a good ftpklient
<hazard2> vmware-player won't uninstall
<tony__> yes
<|lostbyte|> Galathalion, konqueror
<tony__> and i can not do upgrade or instll other stuff
<hazard2> meh, either way its umass lowell.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: I just looked it up
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: pastebin the error so we can help out
<tony__> i can't
<hazard2> Why?
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: why not
<tony__> thanks for the help.. im done with linux.. atleast for now ..
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: you can dual boot linux and windows
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: that way you can try it out
<tony__> i have .
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: so why can't you pastebin
<tony__> but wanted linux to be the only one. but with all this problmes i m having.. hehhehe, i guess i better off with OS , that i know more
<tony__> vmware -player stops upgrading, becuase it stops on end user licence and i can not click the OK button .
<hazard2> I hate windows, windows does so many things I don't want it to do, and there is *NO* way to have it stop having a little mind of its own.
<tony__> thus , vmware player never ends up getting updated..
<hazard2> at least with linux I can easily delete|remove|murder|reconfigure|make-not-run whatever bothers me
<tony__> nor adept can remove it from upgrade or remove it completly
<xsacha> recompile :D
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: are you updating adept or apt-get
<|lostbyte|> tony__, You bought the software ?
<tony__> no
<tony__> downloaded
<|lostbyte|> k, why do you want vmware ?
<tony__> i don't
<sebsebseb> How do I customize the KDM (Kubuntu log into account program)
<tony__> for some reason they are installed and vmware player marked for upgrade
<sebsebseb> ?
<hazard2> not to sound like an idiot, but why did it get installed?
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: pastebin the error and we can try to help
<hazard2> and to sound even more like an idiot, what is vmware?
<|lostbyte|> sebsebseb, kcontrol.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: lol
<tony__> BonBonTheJon thanks.. ,
<BonBonTheJon> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<sebsebseb> VMware is a virtual machine program that allows you to run more than one operating system inside an operating system
<|lostbyte|> !vmware
<sebsebseb> VMware Player sucks you would want Server
<Furesho> okay. maybe someone knows today..... how do i upgrade from FF1.5.0.7 to FF2?
<|lostbyte|> oppz.
<hazard2> o.O I see....
<tony__> i don't want vmware, im not sure how they eneded up installing on my system :|
<sebsebseb> kcontrol yo umean system settings.   I been in there and looked and find nothing about it
<tony__> i just can't pass the END USER LICENCE AGREEMENT
<tony__> LOL
<|lostbyte|> Furesho, the package ant yet there.
<BonBonTheJon> sebsebseb: I think you need to install a package to get to the KDM stuff
<sebsebseb> oh
<BonBonTheJon> sebsebseb: search adept for kdm
<sebsebseb> I got KDM installed
<sebsebseb> now I Just want to customize it
<sebsebseb> or go back to GDM :)
<BonBonTheJon> sebsebseb: there is a plugin for kcontrol to change KDM
<sebsebseb> I am only trying KDM now,  because of problems with GDM
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: can you PM me
<sebsebseb> kcontrol where is that?  or I need to install it?
<|lostbyte|> sebsebseb, kcontrol > system administration > login manager
<tony__> how do i pm you bonbon
<tony__> :)
<|lostbyte|> sebsebseb, right_click desktop > run > kcontrol
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: are you in konversation
<tony__> yes
<hazard2> can k3b burn an image over data already on a CDRW without erasing it first? (a better question would be will it know to erase the disk first?)
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: right click on my name and click query
<hazard2> unless tony_ is a registered nick, I don't think that he can.
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: you might not be able to
<|lostbyte|> hazard2, yes, its in the tools option.
<tony__> right, i can not send you PM
<hazard2> lostbyte: where...is the tools?
<sebsebseb> carn't seem to find kcontrol  I guess it's not instaled or something
<tony__> but realy , thanks for the help .. will sort this thing somehow
<hazard2> There's so many thingies....
<hazard2> whcih do...things....
<TheGateKeeper> sebsebseb: Run Command.. kcontrol
<trappist> sebsebseb: you cen just run kcontrol from the command line, but mostly it's replaced by systemsettings so they don't put it in the menu
<|lostbyte|> hazard2, on the main menu, right on top.
<trappist> s/cen/can/
<hazard2> OH RIGHt...that menu
<hazard2> duh
<tony__> can i reintsall ubuntu without formating linux partition and stuff .. ????
<hazard2> Umm....you should....be able to....
<BonBonTheJon> tony__: it will reformat, but it shouldn't change anything
<MidMark> does kubuntu edgy works with mac-intel?
<sebsebseb> I already been in there,  and I thought login manager that's not it,  that's the Splash screen when KDE is loading.
<tony__> or better yet, can i reinstall other linux version withought formating
<sebsebseb> I am on about the first thing that people get before they even say load KDE
<abattoir> MidMark: yup, it does
<hazard2> if you delete all the stuff on the drive I think so
<sebsebseb> where they put in the password and username for the account
<MidMark> abattoir: the 32 bit normal version will work?
<|lostbyte|> tony__, You will need to have a linux partiiton, and space.
<hazard2> boot from the cd, then get to a command line and have it mount the primary linux harddrive partition and delete everything
<abattoir> MidMark: yes, it should
<MidMark> also dapper works on a mac-intel?
<tony__> i have linux partition and swap file ..
<tony__> just matter of reinstalling OS in the same place .. and hope that fix the problme.
<tony__> this would be my 6 times of installation . lol. mastering the linux instalation ..
<TheGateKeeper> tony__: you can install loads of different linux distro onto the same hdd using different partitions, but you may have to go & manually edit menu.list
<carsten> Moin, can somebody reproduce this OpenOffice bug? (crash) https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/68219
<trappist> ok I'm very confused.  Sometimes I have tab-close buttons on all my tabs, and sometimes only on the active tab.  in firefox.  any guesses why?
<hazard2> tony_: I've gone though that sequence (installing borking and reinstalling linux and windows) so many times
<tony__> yes.. im not good with liux yet as you can see, just one linux would be fine.. wanted to cross over from window to linux but with all problmes ,im having , i have sencond thoughts
<MidMark> hazard2: because you have too many tabs
<trappist> ah ha.  they go away when I have 8 or more tabs
<|lostbyte|> trappist, you have installed that extention.
<MidMark> sorry trappist
<hazard2> I think my favriote time was the time I deleted the sudo command on a machine with no 'real' root account.
<trappist> the only tab-related extension I have is tab mix plus, and it's disabled
<|lostbyte|> lol :)
<hazard2> Or one of the times I creatively locked myself out of windows with no way to fix it (that's happened several times actually).
<tony__> do you know of a site that describes all linux distro with link to downlaod ?? i used to go to linuxiso.org, but they seems to be down for long time
<hazard2> (playing with gpedit.msc group policies is bad)
<|lostbyte|> tony_, distrowatch.com
<|lostbyte|> tony__, ^^
<tony__> thanks.. will take a look at it now
* sebsebseb ok KDM sucks carn't set sounds for it so on,  like GDM 
<Hawkwind> trappist: I use swiftfox with tab mix plus and I have 18 tabs open and all have the close X button :)
<hazard2> with k3b what's the diffrence between the 'writing modes'?
<|lostbyte|> tony__, ubuntu / kubuntu is the best OS. Just wait till tomm. and the 6.10 ver will be out. Download and install it.
<tony__> one too many distro.. for linux..
<hazard2> that's why its great!
<tony__> what soo great about it .. if you don't mind me asking
<|lostbyte|> tony__, Whats not greate about it ? Once setup properly, you will never have to reinstall.
<tony__> i mean what soo great about having too many distro
<|lostbyte|> tony__, Choices, You have choices..
<BluesKaj> so |lostbyte|, tomorrow i just need to do a sudo aptitude dist-upgrade to get the "official edgy 6.10" release , since i'm running the latest edgy release right now ?
<trappist> tony__: if you don't like one, use another
<eltese> Hi ! =) Where do I change my keyboard language? Cant find it :(
<D4rkly> has anyone got ventrilo working ?
<Hawkwind> eltese: You can do it in kcontrol or systemsettings
<sebsebseb> leaving
<tony__> they all the same .. :) , with new problmes, and some short comming that microsoft love to see
<sebsebseb> leaving
<sebsebseb> gone
<eltese> Hawkwind: where in system settings?
<|lostbyte|> BluesKaj, yes, do the aptitude upgrade first.
<BluesKaj> eltese, Regional & Language
<Hawkwind> eltese: Regional & Accessibility ?
<eltese> thanks =)
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> i have problem with /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/guidance-power-manager.py
<gsuveg> [18:18]  <gsuveg> dont detect my batterys
<gsuveg> [18:18]  <gsuveg> acpi -t show correctly the data
<gsuveg> [18:18]  <gsuveg> any idea for debug ?
<gsuveg> sry for cross post ;)
<D4rkly> does anyone know how to get ventrilo working ?
<Hawkwind> gsuveg: Dapper or Edgy ?
<gsuveg> edgy
<Hawkwind> D4rkly: Please don't repeate your questions ever 3 minutes
<Hawkwind> gsuveg: I don't use Edgy on my main box, but have you tried asking in the Edgy channel, #Ubuntu+1 ?
<gsuveg> Hawkwind: ok. in not a newbie
<gsuveg> thanks anyway
<joakim> hi
<joakim> mu Logitech dont work in my Kubuntu Edgy. How can i fix it ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about xubuntu.. if i want to try it starting from kubuntu... is it possible?
<Hawkwind> Tallia1Kubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Hawkwind> Tallia1Kubuntu: Once installed, then you will be able to select Xfce from your GUI login manager
<joakim> my Logitech mx 5000 dont work in my Kubuntu Edgy. How can i fix it ?
<joakim> my Logitech mx 5000 dont work in my Kubuntu Edgy. How can i fix it ?
<|lostbyte|> joakim, ask at #Ubuntu+1
<Hawkwind> joakim: Please don't repeat your questions every minute
<Hawkwind> joakim: Define doesn't work
<tony__> anyone has experianced Open suse 10.1 ??? any idea about it
<joakim> i use kubuntu dont ubuntu
<fildo> hey how do i kill Xvnc
<fildo> well stop service
<Hawkwind> killall xvnc or something similar
<Hawkwind> Or ps aux | grep <app>  and then kill the PID#'s
<fildo> yah but see im getting some goon
<fildo> trying to spoof my server thru xvnc
<fildo> so i kill it, comes back up
<fildo> etc
<judgen> does kubuntu use the bittorrent package?
<fildo> ktorrent
<fildo> if not install it
<Hawkwind> judgen: It can if you want to use it, yes
<judgen> where can i check dependencies for ktorrent
<Hawkwind> judgen: You're not forced to use ktorrent
<Slynderdale> Kubuntu comes with bitorrent built in I believe, upon start up, it starts a bitorrent process
<Hawkwind> judgen: packages.ubuntu.com might list all the deps
<judgen> my ktorrent crashes every once and a while without any error message
<Hawkwind> judgen: Do you have the latest ktorrent, 2.0.3 ?
<judgen> does so on both my custom installed boxes
<judgen> also azureus wont start
<judgen> all i get is splash screen
<judgen> any ideas?
<|lostbyte|> judgen, sudo apt-get remove --purge ktorrent;sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<foodcoman> Greetings
<Hawkwind> Finally!  Swiftfox 2.0 deb packages have arrived :)
<eltese> why wont my kubunt accept my language for keyboard?
<eltese> Still got USA style :\
<foodcoman> Oh man Splits are a pain.
<scion> hello all
<foodcoman> scion: What do you drive?
<picarito> hi, where store the mails kmail ?
<scion> nissan almera
<scion> whay you ask foodcoman
<scion> *why
<tackat__> picarito: depends on your version of KDE
<tackat__> picarito: usually that is .kde/share/apps/kmail
<foodcoman> scion: I was wondering about your Nick is all?
<Homer> can konq use flash 9?
<foodcoman> scion: I think they look kinda neat
<picarito> tackat: thanks
<scion> foodcoman: personally i think they look a little "boxy"
<foodcoman> scion: Yeah me too, but I appreciate function sometimes over cosmetics.
<foodcoman> scion: Like Linux Konsole!  =)
<scion> foodcoman: the tC is the only one of their range i would be seen in driving!
<scion> konsole is ugly, aterm all the way
<scion> foodcoman: http://www.bolicious.com/misc/show-tc-fix.jpg
<foodcoman> Not many questions for help.  Not that I could answer any.
<scion> now you have said something there will be a flood of ppl
<foodcoman> I am going to join #kubuntu-offtopic for chatter.  OK?
<B-Minus> how can i install a .deb file i downloaded ??
<|lostbyte|> B-Minus, dpkg -i <file>.deb
<B-Minus> tnx
<scion> B-Minus: open a terminal
<scion> |lostbyte| got there first!
<abattoir> B-Minus: or right click on the file ->Actions->Install Package
<foodcoman> Anyone have a busy Kubuntu/Ubuntu rss?
<eddy> hi i can remove my panel to top on the screen. Whay it want to go top on the screen ?
<abattoir> eddy: you mean it has moved to the top of the screen and you want to move it?
<abattoir> eddy: you mean it has moved to the top of the screen and you want to move it?
<eddy> yes
<xsacha> yes eddy, go to Panels in Appearance
<abattoir> eddy: click on an empty area there and drag it to where you want it
<eddy> u go tol option on the panel and try to put i top on the screen but he dont remove to top :(
<abattoir> eddy: Alternatively you can rt. click->Configure Panels->Appearance, and then choose where you want it
<xsacha> Configure Panel->Arrangement works too in edgy, yeah
<eddy> i use edgy
<xsacha> good
<B-Minus> tnx it worked
<eddy> the one of panel remove to the top of the sreen but not the tool bar panel
<Electrolyte> I think I'll use standard X until XGL is in stable areas.
<xsacha> xgl is dying
<Electrolyte> Just crashed, locking my system up - thank goodness I didn't lose the climate model I have running :/
<xsacha> was only meant to be used for a little while in transition i think
<scion> it is sooo over rated!
<Electrolyte> I love the eye-candy, but I prefer stability over it.
<xsacha> it's a hacky implementation that isnt needed now
<xsacha> well some people need it
<foodcoman> xsacha: What is next?
<xsacha> drivers having inbuilt
<eddy> hi go to this page http://bildr.no/view/16391  end see what i mean whit remove panel to the top og the  screen but it dont go to the top
<abattoir> eddy: you want those icons in the bottom panel to go into the top panel?
<eddy> yes
<eddy> but it wont go to the top
<abattoir> eddy: rt. click on the panel(the bottom one)->Remove from panel->Applet->Quick Launcher
<abattoir> eddy: then rt. click on the top panel ->Add Applet to panel->Quick Launcher
<eddy> i now but it wont not go to the top
* Hawkwind Pokes abattoir just for fun
<abattoir> hi Hawkwind :)
<abattoir> 'afternoon
<Hawkwind> abattoir: How are ya today
<swanfl> does anyone know if koffice 1.6 is available yet?
<swanfl> if so, how do I get it?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<swanfl> yes to who, Hawkwind ?
<Hawkwind> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16/ dapper main
<swanfl> thanks buddy :)
<B-Minus> is koffice better then openoffice ?
<B-Minus> openoffice has very bad fonts it renders from itself or something
<Electrolyte> That's one thing I don't like with openoffice.
<Electrolyte> AA on the fonts even though it's off on my system.
<swanfl> koffice isn't necessarily better than openoffice
<swanfl> openoffice needs java for one
<foodcoman> I like Open Orifice because its multi platform.
<Hawkwind> B-Minus: Better is very subjective
<Hawkwind> B-Minus: What might be better for us, might be horrible for you
<B-Minus> ye
<xsacha> KOffice cant open my microsoft office files, OpenOffice can..
<Electrolyte> krita's data package is 28.9MB? Woah?
<|lostbyte|> xsacha, openoffice can.
<hazard2> I don't like either of them, they're both too big.
<swanfl> hswk, isi t available for edgy?
<hazard2> (me and my 4gb drive)
<xsacha> thats what i said lostbyte..
<swanfl> is it*
<Hawkwind> swanfl: Yes
<swanfl> Krita is a good competitor to the gimp
<Electrolyte> dpkg
<Electrolyte> Woops.
<|lostbyte|> :P
<swanfl> thanks Hawkwind
<swanfl> Hawkwind, do I need the trailing / in the line in my sources .list?
<xsacha> does it bother you? :P
<Hawkwind> swanfl: Totally up to you
<|lostbyte|> swanfl, both will do.
<swanfl> ok, just making sure
<swanfl> :)
<swanfl> didn't want to mess up my sources.list :)
<meik_> hallo an alle
<londondave> anyone know why you can't play flash video files (flv) in mplayer or vlc in edgy?
<BonBonTheJon> !de | meik_
<ubotu> meik_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<|lostbyte|> londondave, you get picture ?
<londondave> |lostbyte|, what's that
<|lostbyte|> londondave, Audio, vidoe ? both doest work ?
<londondave> |lostbyte|, plays audio no video
<swanfl> thanks Hawkwind I'm pulling it in now :)
<|lostbyte|> londondave, mplayer -vc help | grep flv      ..?
<Hawkwind> swanfl: No problem
<swanfl> so any anticipated changes before it goes live tomorrow?
<swanfl> edgy I mean
<eddy> damn it dont work :-(
<londondave> |lostbyte|, this is what it said: ffflv       ffmpeg    working   FFmpeg Flash video  [flv] 
<|lostbyte|> londondave, sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Ash-Fox> While upgrading to edgy, I find I can't upgrade anymore
<Ash-Fox> The following packages have been kept back: azureus gpredict hpijs kde-guidance libggi2 mplayer python-adns python-clientcookie python-crypto python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxstack python-egenix-mxtexttools python-egenix-mxtools python-gadfly python-htmlgen python-htmltmpl python-imaging python-imaging-sane python-jabber python-kde3 python-kjbuckets python-ldap python-mysqldb python-pam python-pexpect python-pgsql python-pylibacl
<Ash-Fox> python-pyopenssl python-pyorbit python-pyxattr python-qt3 python-reportlab python-simpletal python-soappy python-sqlite python-syck python-xml python-xmpp xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-elographics xserver-xorg-input-evdev xserver-xorg-input-kbd xserver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<draik> It's a wonderful day on network'hood, It's a wonderful day for my network.. won't you be my.. won't you be.. my peer!
<trappist> Ash-Fox: try installing them individually, e.g. sudo apt-get install azureus
<Ash-Fox> Not sure what todo here, since a wonderful dist-upgrade won't fix it. I suppose I would have to uninstall xserver-xorg manually and reinstall it (assuming that's what's holding back most of those packages)
<londondave> |lostbyte|, its says I have the newest version of ffmpeg?
<|lostbyte|> londondave, oh, try ffplay <file>.flv
<Ash-Fox> trappist, alrighty
<londondave> |lostbyte|, will try that
<Ash-Fox> trappist, ah, this seems to be working. thanks :)
<swanfl> Ash-Fox, aside from the fact that you should have used pastebin, I do notice the same group of packages being held back on my system. I have no clue what they are for or why they are being held back. :)
* Ash-Fox can't use a webbrowser right now - KDE hopeless broken until I relog :P
<MukiEX> How do I turn off monitor sleep through KDE?
<londondave> |lostbyte|, ffplay only plays the sound with unsupported codec scrolling up the console?
<LjL> MukiEX: system settings / monitor and display / power saving
<TheGateKeeper> if you can make your menu transparent in kde, anyone know why you have to have 3D acceleration etc to make windows transparent?
<Ash-Fox> swanfl, I installed xserver-xorg-core and now I can dist-upgrade everything else. Guess my theory was right :P
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: transparency in KDE, without XGL or AIGLX, is fake
<Blacken> TheGateKeeper: OpenGL transparency effects would be really, really slow in software.
<|lostbyte|> londondave, Try it with another flv file, i think this flv was created by a newer version of flash. which is currently not yet fully suported..
<MukiEX> Thanks, LjL
<swanfl> Ash-Fox, did you mean can't?
<Ash-Fox> Nope
<londondave> |lostbyte|, that must be it-thanks
<|lostbyte|> np ;)
<draik> How many people here have SUCESSFULLY upgraded to Edgy?
<Ash-Fox> draik, I probably will have in a moment
* fdoving has
<swanfl> I have ot a point, draik
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: Blacken just seems slightly bizzare that you can do it with no problems with the menu, yet with windows it all goes pear-shaped if you don't have the acceleration
<londondave> |lostbyte|, funny thing is I have the flash9beta stand alone player and that won't play it either-weird, plays in FLV Player for XP though
<BluesKaj> draik, it tok a bit of doing , but so far so good in edgy :)
<|lostbyte|> Any one here using xgl and has upgraded to edgy ?
<draik> How is edgy over dapper?
<swanfl> to a point*
<Ash-Fox> londondave you can play flv files in the vlc nighties (videolan.org has a repository you can use)
<swanfl> just more upgraded programs
<TheGateKeeper> LjL: Blacken any thanx, such is life :-)
<swanfl> and a whole new init system that makes for faster booting
<londondave> Ash-Fox, is that like compile from source
<Ash-Fox> londondave, no.
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: please consider https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade - i just put that page up. Give me feedback if you choose to follow my advices (on that page).
<draik> How long is the entire dist-upgrade process?
* Ash-Fox uses links to browse that page since it's probably the only worknig browser right now
<Ash-Fox> draik, depends on your hardware, internet connection, filesystem type, the amount of stuff and use of your filesystem and so on
<trappist> draik: that depends a LOT on things like how many packages you have installed, how fast your connection is and how fast your computer is
<londondave> Ash-Fox, thanks I will check that out-I thing edgy is great, the official release is tomorrow  I think
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 314/535GB, RAM: 766/3031MB, 102 proc's, 43.56min up
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, thanks for the link :) will upgrade tommorow.
<Ash-Fox> drat, links doesn't have ssl support
* Ash-Fox tries the alternative firefox install in /opt
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: you're welcome. Hope it works for you. And please give me feedback if you follow the guide.
<draik> I will have to wait for the next weekend. Too many people upgrading today and tomorrow, busy weekend and new job on monday... I hope it all works out for me
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, yes, i will. Just hoping my xgl setup will not conflict.
<xsacha> "Latest Nvidia Beta Driver renders Xgl obsolete" -- im wondering how many years until a similar title appears with ATIs name? anyone? oh yes it will be called AMD then
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: i don't know. I don't use xgl. But the upgrade is focusing on getting a full 'kubuntu-desktop' system updated.
<|lostbyte|> ok
<londondave> Ash-Fox, the edgy installed version is newer than the nightly-0.86
<Ash-Fox> londondave, you'll have to force it then
<Ash-Fox> I haven't got a edgy installation yet. So I can't help.
<londondave> Ash-Fox, edgy is good and fast but I think there will be a lot of updates thursday when the official release is out
<dylan_> would i mess things up terrible if i uninstalled my wireless card and reloaded the driver
<sheft> hey, can i follow this guide to install WoW on Kubuntu?
<poli_love> hey dudes
<sheft> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<poli_love> i need help
<Ash-Fox> londondave, I doubt it.
<robnyc> how do I refresh Grub since I just added Windows and would like to see if it can detect it and add it to grub ?
<poli_love> how can i start my cam as webcam under kubuntu 6.06
<Ash-Fox> londondave, kubuntu is in a deep freeze right now. There is no reason why the packages should change that dramatically
<poli_love> i have drapper drake
<draik> robnyc, Look up your GRUB...        /boot/grub/menu.lst
* Ash-Fox is upgrading now, so he doesn't saturdate the mirrors tomor.w
<Ash-Fox> Plus then I can help people upgrading since I've done it :P
<londondave> Ash-Fox, I installed via dist-upgrade about 5 days ago to edgy RC1 and since then there must have been 30 updates
<Ash-Fox> londondave, 30 updates is not a lot.
<poli_love> dudes will someone orient me ?
<|lostbyte|> Ash-Fox, whats the size of the download ?
* bmo spins poli_love around and points poli east
<trappist> poli_love: you'll have better luck with more specific questions
<bmo> there, you're oriented
<londondave> Ash-Fox, you must be more it's better than the 700 packages for the upgrade-took about 3 hours
<poli_love>  OoOokaY i can try
<Ash-Fox> |lostbyte|, note I had g++ a lot of different developers and so on. Was about 1gb
<poli_love> see now .
<londondave> patient that is
<draik> bmo, don't you mean dis-oriented
<bmo> orient=east
<Ash-Fox> err developing tools
<poli_love> i have vivicam ,and want to use it
* bmo oriented poli
<poli_love> like a webcam
<poli_love> not like a flash disk
<poli_love> how can i do it?
<poli_love> it don't detect it
<draik> bmo, I got that, just saying... ehh, nvm
<poli_love> do you neeed a model ?
<bmo> hahaha, draik
<|lostbyte|> Ash-Fox, wooo.. That would take a 7 hrs :- o
<Ash-Fox> poli_love, ls /dev/video* ?
<Ash-Fox> |lostbyte|, really? took me 30 minutes to grab
<|lostbyte|> :)
<bmo> draik: be warned, I am a fan of firesign theatre, meaning I have a screwy sensayoomah
<poli_love> No it isn't listet like a dev video
<draik> bmo, I have the same, I just try not to be toooooooo evil about it :p
<bmo> :-P afk
<|lostbyte|> poli_love, as you plugin your cam, do a dmesg and want does the last lines say ?
<Ash-Fox> Okay, technically I should be on edgy now
* Ash-Fox should reboot
<poli_love> i don't know coz i am now instantly on another pc
<LjL> please note that the Vivicam is not a webcam. from a quick googling, i'm tempted to believe you can't use it as a webcam in ubuntu
<poli_love> ei
<poli_love> vivicam work as webcam
<poli_love> if you configure it from menu
<poli_love> inside on the phone and than plug it in
<poli_love> a second and i will get the last line
<poli_love> from
<dylan_> would ndiswrapper produce better results than the driver that kubuntu supplies
<dude> can someone help me edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<mentor13> witam
<poli_love>  <dude>
<poli_love> make the next
<eddy> hi i try to install gaim and the command make it not working.
<poli_love> write
<poli_love> vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eddy> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<abattoir> dude: what needs to be done?
<poli_love> as root
<draik> eddy, have you tried konversation?
<poli_love> and edit it
<draik> it's already available in Kubuntu
<dude> abattoir: i installed freespire
<abattoir> eddy: did you run ./configure ?
<poli_love> i --insert
<LjL> dccb
<poli_love> :q
<poli_love> quit\
<LjL> eddy: Gaim is available in the repositories
<poli_love> you v gat it
<abattoir> dude: ok, did it overwrite kubuntu's grub?
<eddy> yes i have ru n./configure
<xsacha> i always use 'a' to insert, it's closer
<kolin> anyone help with an annoying mounting problem regarding my dvd rom?
<eddy> but i show install beta 4
<dude> abattoir: nope
<dude> abattoir: same grub
<eddy> whay is the make  not work
<abattoir> dude: ok, could you pastebin menu.lst ?
<LjL> eddy: and did configure succeed, or fail?
<dude> abattoir: ok
<abattoir> dude: and also, which partition is / for linspire, where is initrd.img and vmlinuz located there?
<eddy> this is all ERROR
<eddy> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<eddy> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<eddy> *** exact error that occurred. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<eddy> configure: error:
<eddy> *** GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GLib
<eddy> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GLib is
<eddy> *** always available at http://www.gtk.org/.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %eddy!*@*]  by fdoving
<abattoir> eddy: please don't paste here
<Jazon> hi everyone
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %eddy!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<abattoir> eddy: you are missing glib 2.0 as the error says, please install it
<Jazon> after moving to edgy, can't burn dvd's at anything faster than 0.20x !!!!  any ideas how to fix?
<Pupeno_> do you know any application to keep track of clients and related information (companies, people on the companies, related info, tickets, projects, files, etc) ?
<abattoir> eddy: or look for a .deb package for ubuntu, if available
<draik> eddy.   sudo apt-get install gaim
<dude> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28284/
<dude> abattoir: hhda
<dude> abattoir: /dev/hda9
<Pupeno_> Jazon: what program where you using ?
<Jazon> was using k3b
<Jazon> Pupeno_: trying nautilus now...
<Jazon> dang!!! its calling for 2-5 hours as well!  its only 2 gig iso image....
<B-Minus> i just installed firefox 2.0 using the script, but what happens if the reposetery has firefox 2.0 ??
<Pupeno_> Jazon: k3b has an option to show the log of the commands when writting, try to see that, maybe there's some meaninful error.
<Pupeno_> Does edgy include GNUcash 2.0 ?
<Jazon> not a clue
<abattoir> dude: you have Ubuntu in hda7 right?
<LjL> !ingo gnucash edgy
<LjL> !info gnucash edgy
<abattoir> dude: and also the path to the kernel and initrd in linspire?
<LjL> !edgy | Pupeno_
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<ubotu> Pupeno_: edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Pupeno_> good.
<dude> abattoir: yes hda7
<abattoir> dude: did you install a bootloader in the freespire partition, or chose not to install one at all?
<dude> abattoir: yes ubuntu hda7
<abattoir> dude: ok, where is vmlinuz and initrd in the freespire partition?
<dude> abattoir: what do u min bootloader? the write to MBR option?
<abattoir> dude: if you chose write to mbr, then it'd have overwritten the current ubuntu one
<draik> Ash-Fox, So? Are you edgy now???
<dude> abattoir: if it writes on the current bootloader, what will happen to other OS
<dude> abattoir: if it writes on the current bootloader, what will happen to the other OS
<abattoir> dude: nothing will happen to the os, it's just that you'll have to make entries in the bootloader for the old os if it doesn't detect it automatically
<Ash-Fox> draik, yes.
<abattoir> dude: for example, when you installed ubuntu, it detected your Windows partition and made an entry for it...
<draik> Ash-Fox: So, is there a better loading time? Everything stable?
<dude> abattoir: so you mean to say, it will not detect ubuntu and windows?
<lainproliant> hello :)
<whiz2> I'm trying to share a printer in Kubuntu using Samba to share with Windows XP Pro, Windows 98, and another Kubuntu PC. Any time I try to export drivers, Linux tells me there are some missing drivers. Any time I try to install the printer in one of the other computers, I get a message stating that drivers are not available on the originating PC, and install fails. How do I share my printer from Kubuntu using Samba?
<abattoir> dude: no, i'm not familiar w/ how the linspire installation process works, i'd expect it to detect it...
<draik> whiz2, when I was sharing my printer on this kubuntu desktop to a winxp laptop, I didn't have to use Samba
<lainproliant> I am running Kubuntu on a laptop with ATI Rage Pro
<trappist> whiz2: it's easier just to download and install the drivers on the windows boxes from the manufacturer's website - sharing out the drivers means sharing out *windows* drivers, which can be complicated
<lainproliant> Is there any way that i can enable stretched text mode displays?
<dude> abattoir: so i should write to mbr?
<lainproliant> there used to be a setting that i could flip in a windoze driver
<whiz2> In XP, I tried installing the drivers that come with XP for that printer, and ended up printing nothing but junk to the printer
<Ash-Fox> draik, there is a weird bug.
<draik> what weird bug Ash-Fox
<draik> ?
<Ash-Fox> draik, my xserver displays things sort of distorted when the system starts, like partially 256 colors. If I switch by doing ctrl + alt + f1 and back by doing ctrl + alt + f7, that fixes it. I doubt this is a common problem.
<abattoir> dude: it's your call really, if you write to mbr, and it makes entries for ubuntu/windows, well and good, if it doesn't, you can add entries manually, if you install the bootloader in the / partition, you can chainload it
<Ash-Fox> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't fix it either.
<draik> Ash-Fox: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abattoir> dude: have you already installed it or not?
<Ash-Fox> draik, doesn't fix it.
<whiz2> Windows simply can't communicate with the printer
<draik> hmmm
<draik> that's all I would know to do
<draik> other than to check the driver being used
* Ash-Fox submitted to http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=c9b017fd338c2a2cc72ceb2f8ea0bc82
<lainproliant> hmm
<dude> abattoir: i've already installed, but its icluded in the bootloader
<dude> abattoir: i've already installed, but its not included in the bootloader
<abattoir> dude: ok, go to /dev/hda9/boot in konqueror
<abattoir> sorry, /media/hda9/boot
<dude> abattoir: its not mounted
<abattoir> dude: ok, then mount it
<draik> Ash-Fox: is your video supported in edgy?
<Ash-Fox> It was supported in dapper.
<Ash-Fox> It's the default ATi driver.
<Ash-Fox> the one that comes with xorg
<jmamakos> hi i have problem with mpg video i cant play in ubuntu wat i mast douit?? thengs
<petter_> yo everyone
<draik> Doesn't ATi have issues in some areas with kubuntu?
<abattoir> jmamakos: do you have the necessary codecs installed?
<Ash-Fox> This isn't the proprietory ati driver.
<petter_> my Ktorrent crached... ;(
<jmamakos> no i dont
<dude> abattoir: mount: can't find /dev/hda9 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<petter_> is it known for doing that?
<abattoir> !codecs > jmamakos
<abattoir> jmamakos: follow the first link
<draik> petter_ do you have the latest kTorrent?
<Ash-Fox> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b <- ... wait.. don't tell me this is xgl
<petter_> sure
<petter_> draik: sure
<abattoir> dude: you'd have to add it, or mount manually w/ options
<petter_> draik: I removed it and installed bittornado
<draik> Ash-Fox: I don't think that's regarding XGL
<draik> petter_ I haven't had any issues with kTorrent
<draik> Just making sure that it's updated
<petter_> draik: alright
* Ash-Fox has only got that in the past from glxinfo when running with xgl.
<lainproliant> hmm
<petter_> draik: are you using the most recent release?
<draik> Ash-Fox: Are you running XGL?
<draik> petter_: Yes I am
<Ash-Fox> I don't believe I set it up
<lainproliant> Is there any way that i can change the fact that my text mode display is a bit compressed when exiting xserver?
<Ash-Fox> I see the composite extension is loaded though.
<lainproliant> Compaq Armada M300, ATI Rage Pro
<petter_> draik: ok thanks a lot I'll try it
<draik> petter_: np, I hope it works for you
<lainproliant> it shows up tiny in the middle of the screen
<trappist> lainproliant: you might try booting with the vga=normal kernel option.  it's probably a framebuffer issue.
<lainproliant> hmm
<lainproliant> i will try that
* Ash-Fox will download the new kubuntu cd tomorow.
<lainproliant> i had to remove the splash option because framebuffer wasn't supported at all
<draik> petter_: My KTorrent is 2.0.3
<lainproliant> at least the splash screen broke it
<lainproliant> brb
<draik> Ash-Fox: Download the cd? Why? I thought you had it all now
<draik> Isn't the CD available now?
<Ash-Fox> draik, because a clean install will help me determine if the problem was with the upgrade.
<draik> oic
<Ash-Fox> I'll have my old install backed up. so I can poke around at it if that's the case.
<Ash-Fox> draik, and the RC cd is available from what I can see on the mirrors. not the release.
<draik> When will the actual CD be available for download? The final 6.10 I mean
<Ash-Fox> Tomorow.
<draik> perfect... I hope to get ahold of that before I leave
<lainproliant> back :)
<lainproliant> yeah i probably removed my vga=normal option when trying to get the framebuffer to work
<lainproliant> thank you very much trappist
<petter_> draik: many thanks, sorry I was away typing on a close reading :)
<draik> petter_: it's ok. Did a new KTorrent work?
<trappist> lainproliant: worked? awesome
<lainproliant> well haven't tried it
<lainproliant> i am going to put it in my grub conf
<petter_> draik: haven't downloaded it yet, got an essay due for tomorrow
<petter_> ;)
<lainproliant> i left because i'm in class and didn't want to miss a lecture ^_^
<lainproliant> but i will log back in once i test it and let you know if it worked or not
<draik> petter_: type away
<kolin> if i mount a dvd in my dvdrom, and i unmount it from the desktop by right clicking.  should that work?
<petter_> draik: sorry, haven't chatted for a while...
<kolin> says i am not the root
<lainproliant> sudo
<lainproliant> sudo *command*
<kolin> and something about fstab
<lainproliant> and then enter your root password
<walrussse> hello everybody
<lainproliant> lol soriries
<lainproliant> trying to jump in from doing work probably not in context lol
<dude> abattoir: ok, its mounted
<draik> Good luck everyone with your edgy upgrades and I will return when I can!
<abattoir> dude: ok, go to /boot in that partition...
<kolin> "unmount /mnt/cdrom is not in fstab and you are not root"
<abattoir> dude: if possible please pastebin ls -l from that partition
<trappist> kolin: unmount is spelled "umount" and you probably want /media/cdrom0
<kolin> should that be where i mounted it
<fdoving> kolin: how did you mount this device?
<kolin> i am still kind of new at this
<kolin> i made a dir in mnt called cdrom
<walrussse> I'm using Kubuntu Edgy actually. I'm experiencing a problem I only see in OpenOffice.org. All the "r" letters (lower case) seem to have a ghost vertical line on their right.
<kolin> and typed "mount /dev/hda /mnt/cdrom
<fdoving> kolin: and then?
<kolin> "
<fdoving> ok.
<kolin> then it said i could explore it and was able to
<lainproliant> bbs
<fdoving> kolin: 'umount -l /dev/hda'
<fdoving> kolin: err.. forgot sudo 'sudo umount -l /dev/hda'
<dude> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28289/
<kolin> yeah
<kolin> but why won't it let me umount it from the desktop?
<kolin> just curious
<kolin> like i right clikc on it and go to mount
<walrussse> only the "r" seem to be affected, and only OpenOffice seems to have this trouble. I thought of reporting that bug on launchpad, but I tought that could affect another app. Any ideas ?
<kolin> it says "mount: only root can mount /dev/hda on /media/cdrom
<kolin> is there anyway that i can get it to automatically mount it when i put it in the drive?
<abattoir> dude: ok, so you are sure that the ubuntu grub is being used?
<azzco> Hi guys I'm having a wee bit problem installing edgy over here...
<dude> abattoir: yes
<kolin> is there anyway that i can get it to automatically mount it when i put it in the drive?
<azzco> Okay here's my problem. I've got my partitions a bit weirdle configured. my home is in sda2 my previsu kubuntu is in sda4 I wish to keep that one. swap is on sda3 for some reason. I can't crate a new partition for egy...
<abattoir> dude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28294/ should be it
<abattoir> dude: backup your old menu.lst and use this
<abattoir> dude: should give you an entry for freespire after the ubuntu ones
<B-Minus> is there some command to use when i want to clean up my system (like broken links, files that are never used etc)
<dude> abattoir: sudo kate right?
<trappist> dude: kdesu instead of sudo, when you run kde apps
<azzco> I'm in serius need of help here...
<abattoir> dude: kdesu
<azzco> dude Alt+F2 "kdesu kate"
<dude> abattoir: kdesu menu.lst?
<KoluCCi> dude: jdesu kate menu.lst
<KoluCCi> -j+k*
<abattoir> dude: nope, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<B-Minus> is there some command to use when i want to clean up my system (like broken links, files that are never used etc)
<abattoir> dude: i meant kdesu instead of kate, but stopped short of writing the entire command as trappist had already pointed out
<trappist> abattoir: actually kdesu is a poor replacement for kate ;)
<abattoir> oops, meant sudo :P
<bernd_> hallo
<azzco> B-Minus: Could you be a bit more specific?
<bernd_> kann mir jemand bei der fstab helfen?
<trappist> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bernd_> ok
<B-Minus> azzco: in gentoo you have upgrade-world or something
<B-Minus> i mean something like that
<azzco> How come gparted is alot easier to handle then qtparted?
<azzco> I was not able to create a new partition from unallocated space in qtparted then I installed gparted and it worked just like that.
<azzco> B-Minus: I don't know a program that works like that. =/
<B-Minus> hmm :s
<B-Minus> cause
<B-Minus> i installed some programs with adept and deleted them again but there are always some files left behind
<azzco> Hmm yeah. I try to stick to installing via terminal with aptitude. apt-get (wich I think adept uses) doesn't really delete all files
<B-Minus> ic
<B-Minus> well its too late for me :)
<azzco> Aptitude keeps track on what files the programs installed with it needs and therefore deletes ones that only used by a program that is being uninstalled. I'm not to sure about how true this is but look it up ;)
<azzco> okay B-Minus but check on aptitude tommorow.
<B-Minus> ok im gonna read the manpage now
<blooregard> Is anyone in here using LVM on a SCSI RAID array?
<B-Minus> what about automatix
<B-Minus> i heard a lot about that
<B-Minus> but isnt that just the same as adept or aptitude
<blooregard> I can't set up LVM during install for some reason, but creating a volume group destroys the partition.
<Rancid> so hypothetically, if someone was stupid enough to start a apt-get install libfam is there a way to undo that?
<azzco> B-Minus: you still there?
<B-Minus> ye
<Rancid> :(
<azzco> Automatix is justa script that installs a couple of the most wanted programs. A bit like adept. it get's the repositorys so that you wont have to touch any files yourself (well maybe to install automatix) but after that it installs things for you restricted things that is ;)
<xsacha> sudo linux32 wine notepad stuff.txt
<B-Minus> ic
<g00lan> ik have a .zip file. how do i extract it?
<dhq> hey its 12 here when is edgy gonna be out
<azzco> B-Minus: for eample it installs MP3 support I think and flash
<LjL> !automatix | B-Minus, azzco
<ubotu> B-Minus, azzco: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<B-Minus> hmm
<Rancid> :(
<B-Minus> i already have flash and mp3 :p
<Rancid> so can anyone help with the libfam prob?
<azzco> Well check it out anyways ;)
<B-Minus> ok
<dhq> fdoving: when is edgy gonna be out
<aztun> I just installed ksim
<g00lan> any who know howto extract zipfiles?
<aztun> http://ksim.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=description.php
<aztun> and have no binary
<aztun> sudo updatedb && locate ksim | grep bin
<fdoving> dhq: to morrow according to the plan.
<aztun> gets nothing
<fdoving> dhq: don't know any details about what time/timezone.
<aztun> g00lan: use ark on X or unzip in console
<Rancid> :/
<g00lan> aztun,  thx:)
<dhq> fdoving: well it like half past 12 am here 26th morning
<dhq> !shcedule
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shcedule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<|lostbyte|> dhq, have patience.
<dhq> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<|lostbyte|> dhq, keep visiting, kubuntu.com
<dhq> |lostbyte|: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jeansch> hi, i've problem with kpilot, it doesn't sync the calendar, is anybody using it successfully ?
<B-Minus> there is 1 program left for me to install, but it aint gonna be easy ;( lotus notes 7
<SHRIKEE> ...
<SHRIKEE> synchrozation programs for usb sticks, anyone?
<Qaldune> hi all
<SHRIKEE> lo
<Qaldune> does anyone know how to play .m4p files without drm in amarok??
<whiz2> using another Linux PC, I can install the linux drivers on the remote PC, but when I try to send a job to the printer, it doesn't even appear in the job qeue for the printer on it's local machine... there is a miscommunication somewhere in the line.
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: Mine work
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what do you mean
<SHRIKEE> well
<SHRIKEE> i have a usb stick on which i put my websites, php code and such
<SHRIKEE> is there a program to synch it with a folder on the pc?
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: hi, which version you have ?
<Rancid> i ran apt-get install libfam0 .. .my kde is b0rked now, i re-installed the packages it removed, but how do i get it backup and running?
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: rsync will sync folders
<SHRIKEE> *takes a look*
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: 4.6.0
<SHRIKEE> i find that linux programs get stuck rather easy and often :(
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what do you mean
<SHRIKEE> well exactly as i say it
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what gets stuck?
<SHRIKEE> i open adept and half of the time it takes either ages to load or it wont load at all or it gets stuck :9
<SHRIKEE> as in non-responding
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: ok, i have the same, but when i sync it tell about nothing to sync, i've check the file on which it look, and is the good one, my calendar is on it
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: run adept from konsole and look for errors, if there are any then pastebin them
<SHRIKEE> i dont see any errors
<SHRIKEE> i think its just unstable
<SHRIKEE> alot of prorgams are
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: what is the problem, I didnt fully understand that
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what have you tried to do that could have messed things up
<SHRIKEE> uh in installed kubuntu
<SHRIKEE> thats about it ;)
<SHRIKEE> no wild hacks, patches or anything
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: have you updated since the install
<SHRIKEE> yea
<SHRIKEE> full upgrade and some random packages installed with it
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: have you changed sources.list
<SHRIKEE> added the universe rep
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what do you mean full upgrade, did you upgrade to edgy?
<SHRIKEE> dapper
<SHRIKEE> no just apt-get upgrade
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what happens to the programs that makes you think they are unstable
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<SHRIKEE> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<SHRIKEE> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<SHRIKEE> grm
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: do you have adept open
<SHRIKEE> nope it crashed a minute ago
<SHRIKEE> im getting that ever  since
<SHRIKEE> well some programs, like amarok, kmail, kontact and adept justrandom hang or crash
<SHRIKEE> for no apparent reason :(
<bambix> hi all
<SHRIKEE> hi
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: are you in konversarion
<SHRIKEE> yes
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: click help, then click ABout KDE
<Qaldune> SHRIKEE as you can see ubuntu is not as easy and nice-working as they told you
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: what version of KDE are you using
<SHRIKEE> haha it takes some skill, but thats no problem
<SHRIKEE> 3.5.2
<SHRIKEE> i have kubuntu 6.06
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: there is a newer version of KDE out
<SHRIKEE> is it in the rep, yet?
<TehUni> 3.5.5 is in the kde repos
<SHRIKEE> ah
<SHRIKEE> and what advantage does that give me?
<TehUni> newer kde :P
<SHRIKEE> if i upgrade, i mean
<SHRIKEE> :)
<bambix> can someone help me please? I've lag in most of kubuntu while i shouldn't already upgraded the kernel to linux-686 but having lot's of trouble getting the correct video driver to work
<andhy> SHRIKEE: nothing at all
<SHRIKEE> lol
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: it dosn't sync the cal (well, one time, it tooked the cal from the palm, and remove from it), and now, it dosn't sync any event with the palm, even if i choose a PC to Palm copy mode
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: try upgrading KDE, it sounds like thats were your problems are
<SHRIKEE> maybe yes,
<SHRIKEE> ill check it out :)
<SHRIKEE> jeansch, see if your synching app has rights to overwrite the file
<bambix> anybody?
<SHRIKEE> brb
<BonBonTheJon> bambix: can you rephrase
<picarito> weed
<bambix> ok
<bambix> i'll ask more direct questions
<magical_trevsky> can anyone tell me the best way to go from dapper -> edgy? most of the guides i have seen recommend using update-manager, which does not exist on my system.. is there a different way for kubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: did you run the configuration wizard?
<bambix> how do i see what drivers/modules are being used for my graphics card
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: hum, i think the classic setup only
<andhy> magical_trevsky: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<dvayanu> i have a hdd formated and managed by freebsd, now in an external case connected via usb. can i mount it under linux?
<andhy> magical_trevsky: kubuntu section
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: did you tell it to sync with kontact
<BonBonTheJon> dvayanu: yes
<dvayanu> bonbon: filesystem type?
<magical_trevsky> andhy, thanks :)
<dvayanu> ufs?
<BonBonTheJon> dvayanu: what is it formatted as?
<dvayanu> default... probably ufs
<BonBonTheJon> dvayanu: I don't know about UFS
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: well, i rerun the whole kpilot config, i'll tell you, now i'm not sure
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: make sure you pick kontact and not evolution
<bambix> how do i see what drivers/modules are being used for my graphics card
<BonBonTheJon> bambix: you need to look in the xorg file
<dvayanu> bonbon: to mount something readonly, -o ro?
<ohmbr> hi, how do i change the menu for all users?
<BonBonTheJon> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<SHRIKEE> i just got apt-get to update its lists
<SHRIKEE> it tells me this:
<ohmbr> I want to add a program...
<SHRIKEE> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<SHRIKEE> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: you need to comment those lines out
<SHRIKEE> ah hmm
<SHRIKEE> they dont exist anymore?
<BonBonTheJon> dvayanu: I don't know, you can look it up
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: oh, that is for breezy, you are using dapper
<honix> hi! can i format a fat partition and use it like /home??
<BonBonTheJon> ohmbr: right click on the K menu
<Qaldune> you can honix
<shindmar> salve, ho un serio problema con kubuntu
<shindmar> ahh english
<BonBonTheJon> honix: you mean move /home to that partition?
<honix> no
<Qaldune> i think he means use a fat partition as /home
<ohmbr> BonBonTheJon: ok, but just my menu changed...
<Qaldune> honix take a look at /etc/mtab
<BonBonTheJon> ohmbr: dunno then
<SHRIKEE> ok i diabled it
<BonBonTheJon> SHRIKEE: now try again
<shindmar> there is someone that can help me because the command "sudo apt-get update" gives me always errors and i can't update my OS
<SHRIKEE> it now updates fine
<SHRIKEE> but
<ohmbr> BonBonTheJon: sorry... but how do i do that?
<SHRIKEE> that was not the issue i meant earlier... :)
<shindmar> my source list is all ok
<SHRIKEE> i just noticed that
<honix> when i install ubuntu (tomorrrow), i have /home in other ext3 now but i want have /home in fat but i dont know because fat cannot manage permissions
<BonBonTheJon> ohmbr: I don't know how to change it for others
<thg2oo6> hi 2 all
<ohmbr> ok..
<shindmar> hi, help!!
<ohmbr> tks... any way...
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: can you pastebin the errors
<Qaldune> i guess /home/<user> wouldn't need permissions
<shindmar> ok, here in publicchat?
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin | shindmar
<ubotu> shindmar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ohmbr> does somebody knows how to add a program at menu to all users?
<honix> then... if i use a fat like /home i wont have any problem?
<shindmar> bonbonthejon, simply the connection goes to timeout
<Qaldune> i don't think so
<Qaldune> but i've never do something like that
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: pastebin your sources.list
<Qaldune> change the /home entry in /etc/mtab
<BonBonTheJon> honix: that would be a hard process
<BonBonTheJon> honix: you can't just change /home
<shindmar> i can navigate in internet, and message in kopete and irc, but i can't download packets because the connection falls to timeout
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: all the sources or just some
<shindmar> i have a ethernet router ut300r2u
<shindmar> sources are all ok, because a friend of mine uses them and all is ok on his pc
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: are you behind a proxy?
<shindmar> nope
<SHRIKEE> or a restrictive firewall, shindmar
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: can you ping the sources
<shindmar> i' m a novell on linux.. can u tell me how?
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: any news?
<Ash-Fox> shindmar, #SuSE
<SHRIKEE> from a console : ping <target>
<honix> i refer i have a fat and when i install ubuntu, i select /home... i would like to know if i will have no problems later... i try explain me but i dont write very well
<shindmar> i don't have restrictive firewall, only router, but if i don't know the ports that kubuntu uses for apt how can i forward them?
<BonBonTheJon> Ash-Fox: I think he meant he's a noob, not Novell
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: it downloads on 80
<Ash-Fox> BonBonTheJon, that's quite a typo really..
<shindmar> already forwarded
<LjL> shindmar, APT only needs outbound connections. you don't need to forward ports
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: no ports need to be opened
<SHRIKEE> you dont need to forward ports i think, i use a router and didnt need to either
<Qaldune> honix we've got you
<BonBonTheJon> Ash-Fox: I think he mean novel as in novelty, not Novell
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: yes, but no
<SHRIKEE> more as in unexperienced i think BonBonTheJon
<SHRIKEE> ;)
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: it does't copy the cal
<Ash-Fox> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: i've reinstalled with the wizard
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: hmm, which hardware are you using
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: TX
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: me too, what port do you have it set for
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: the TX has a known timing problem
<shindmar> BonBon unknown host
<SHRIKEE> shindmar: do you see any errors?
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: so you can't ping them, well that is weird
<shindmar> no, only i can't ping them
<kristyon> someone remind me how I change channnels please?
<BonBonTheJon> kristyon: do /join channel
<SHRIKEE> kristyon: /join #channel
<shindmar> i've a ppoa connection
<shindmar> *pppoa
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: i sync throug network
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: ppp over bluetooth or wifi
<jeansch> same result
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: I do wireless syncing
<excitatory> i am aware of and are using several of the 'firefox hacks' that integrate it into the kde environment.  however, one feature is missing.. the ability to 'open' downloaded files directly from the Downloads dialog window..  does anyone have a solution to this?
<kristyon> thanks
<bambix> how do i see hwat kernel modules are being loaded?
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: is there a way to have more detailled logs ?
<shindmar> BONBON, i can ping google and it responds
<BonBonTheJon> bambix: modprobe -l
<bambix> thnx
<kristyon> how do i get identified to join a channel?
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: maybe try running it from konsole and look at the output
<jeansch> kristyon: register with the nickserv
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: what country are you in? maybe make a new sources.list
<shindmar> italy
<SHRIKEE> shindmar, you said your friend can download from those repositoriesm right? is he on the same router as you?
<[GuS] > guys... where the color scheme of KDE is saved?
<kristyon> aha. where do i do that?
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: ok, i'll check, do yuo have too handing problems ?
<honix> someone knows if i will have some fail using /home in FAT??
<jeansch> kristyon: /msg nickserv help
<shindmar> he doesn't have my same router, but he can download from those repositories right
<SHRIKEE> hmm, k
<fdoving> honix: yes, most things will fail. i stronly recommend not to.
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: if you set the port to 'net:any' you can sync wirelessly fine
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: yes, the others things works well, but the calendar don't want
<honix> ok thak you
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: I sometimes have some problems if I change an item on both ends, but for most of the time it works fine
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: of course, kpilot freezes after a single sync, but it works until then
<jeansch> BonBonTheJon: you're lucky :), well, i have to go, good night, and thanks
<BonBonTheJon> jeansch: good luck
<kepia> anyone with an epia board and openchrome drivers installed?!? need help!!!
<[GuS] > well.. i've found it in /home/gustavo/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<bambix> BonBonTheJon when i run modprobe -l  are all of the modules listed loaded at bootup?
<BonBonTheJon> bambix: i believe so
<bambix> anyway to rem some of them out?
<bambix> that's a big list
<BonBonTheJon> bambix: I don't know about that. Aren't you just looking for the video driver
<bambix> that too, the agp.o one but it's not being loaded.
<BonBonTheJon> bambix: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for that
<bambix> no that's the ati driver
<bambix> but i need to enable agp too
<bambix> apparantly
<shindmar> someone remember me?
<bambix> sorry shindmar new here myself
<bambix> but hi
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: pastebin the sources.list
<shindmar> ok
<shindmar> PASTED
<excitatory> so i'm compiling an app, and the configure script needs gtk+ (obviously the dev package).. but i did an aptitude search and i only see two gtk+ packages, and they're for directfb.. the rest are gtk1 or gtk2 related.. is gtk+ equivalent to something.. or what package should i install?
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: address?
<shindmar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28305/
<ubuntu__> hi. My keyboard is freezing after kubuntu 6.10 is started from live CD. So, I can-t enter data in the installation wizard. Any solutuion_
<petter_> yo
<pedro> hello ppl
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<pedro> anyone knows if the bug with acpi_sbs module is corrected in any newer kernel build?
<shindmar> it isn't an official list, but it works right, if i copy the official list nothing will change, already tried
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: evidently it isnt working right
<shindmar> also the official list don't work right?
<pedro> that one of repeating and dropping keyboard characters
<shindmar> but on other pc that list work right, only on my pc it doesn't work
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: whats different betweeen the two
<shindmar> nothing, the errors are always the same: connection timeout
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: whats different hardware, connection wise
<shindmar> both have ethernet, but different routers, i don't know his router
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: same connection, ISP?
<shindmar> i have tiscali, but don't know his isp pheraps alice
<shindmar> in resolv.conf i have only 1 nameserver: 192.168.1.2, it maybe depends from it?
<toad__> Hey everyone
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: no, that shouldn't be it. You can go to oter websites
<BonBonTheJon> hi toad__
<rdrg> Hy, how can I add some services at the Kubuntu 6.10 startup?
<toad__> I got a question for ya'll.  How can i disable the sudo prompt on things like changing wifi settings?
<BonBonTheJon> rdrg: what do you mean "services"?
<shindmar> sig, i don't know what i can do... is since 3 days that i try to fix this error
<BonBonTheJon> toad__: sudo is to keep your system secure, you can install knetworkmanager
<rdrg> I'd like to start superkaramba automaticaly, and the NumLock on my keyboard also...
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: can you go into konsole and do "export http_proxy=", then try to update
<BonBonTheJon> rdrg: in the system settings you can have stuff run at start
<shindmar> sorry, i don't understand
<toad__> I use Kwifimanager but when i go to load my config it asks for my password.  Is there a way to disable it for just kwifi?
<BonBonTheJon> toad__: not that I know of
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: open konsole
<toad__> ok, thanks
<shindmar> done
<Dr_willis> thats the kwallet password i think
<root> abattoir: :(
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: do "export http_proxy="
<dude> abattoir: :(
<rdrg> BonBonTejon: I don't have a thing like this in my System settings
<abattoir> dude: what happened?
<dude> abattoir: errors
<picarito> kubuntu edgy includes beryl / glx ?
<abattoir> dude: like what?
<shindmar> copied and pasted
<shindmar> and done
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: there should be no output
<shindmar> no
<shindmar> no output
<Dr_willis> picarito,  if it does - its not  used by default
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: now run "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output so I can see also
<dude> abattoir: actually it runs but when i choose, ubuntu, there are some errors, i cant start x
<abattoir> dude: i didn't touch anything related to ubuntu
<abattoir> dude: is there something else that you did?
<dude> abattoir: do you still have the copy of my menu.lst?
<zdodge> hi
<abattoir> dude: you didn't back it up? like i asked you to?
<dude> abattoir: nothing, just copy paste
<sorush20> hi are there anyporgrams out there that can draw graphs just like a graph papre version of it.. openoffice is not that great..
<picarito> can i install a ubuntu version of 32 bits in a amd64 box (some apps are not ready yet for 64bits)
<Michael_Corvin> u can
<dude> abattoir: i saved on the conqueror, but i cant open it
<Michael_Corvin> but there can be random crashes
<BonBonTheJon> rdrg: its under KDE components, autostart
<abattoir> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28284/
<Michael_Corvin>  the problem is the amd 64 cpu really
<abattoir> dude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Release
<picarito> but, could "coexist" 32/64 ubuntu into a diferent partitions  (sharing /home i.e.)
<abattoir> dude: sorry, the first link
<JosefK> picarito: I've never seen any crashes caused by running an i686 OS on an amd64 chip
<Michael_Corvin> i don't think so
<Michael_Corvin> well i have really
<JosefK> picarito: in most cases that would work, you could also build yourself a 32-bit chroot
<zdodge> i tested the kubuntu 6.10 RC live cd... but on my dell inspiron the complete keyboard just didnt worked... when i pressed the space it printed 'd's on and on all the time... any1 an idea if this will be fixed in the final?
<Michael_Corvin> mainly while encoding/decoding video /audio
<cryptonic> can someone tell me wether its possible to change a 64bit build of ubuntu into a 32bit build, as in by default 32bit not extra 32bit libraries
<cryptonic> ?
<JosefK> picarito: unwise to share any path other than /home though (and you'd need to keep versions in sync)
<Michael_Corvin> ubuntu has an amd 64 kernel
<LjL> cryptonic: it is, by reinstalling it :)
<BonBonTheJon> zdodge: did you pick the right keyboard
<Michael_Corvin> and the live cd installs it by default
<shindmar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28307/
<shindmar> BONBON this is the address
<Michael_Corvin> internet explorer 7 just got relieased?
<zdodge> BonBonTheJon: i didnt modified the xorg config i just ran the live cd it did everything on its own... i even wouldnt be able to modify the xorg.conf because the keyboard doesnt work... :/
<picarito> uhm
<Kr4t05> Hrm, I shouldn't have any problems installing wine from the budget-dedicated repos for dapper onto edgy, should I?
<cryptonic> but i want 32bit ubuntu on my system not 64bit, is there a way of stoping it from autodetecting?
<dude> abattoir: tnx, try to reboot
<Michael_Corvin> cryptonic,  only if u do a manual install
<Michael_Corvin> download the alternate install
<abattoir> dude: ok
<Michael_Corvin> and manually install ubuntu to ur liking
<BonBonTheJon> zdodge: I normally use the alternative install disc
<cryptonic> both 32bit and 64bit are on the same disc?
<Michael_Corvin> yeah
<Michael_Corvin> its just the kernel really
<eltese> Does anyone know why my keyboard wont change its settings and why I cant reach my other partitions.. I installed kubuntu today and Im very bad at this :)
<zdodge> BonBonTheJon: yeah i want to install it too, but only when i am sure it does work... i dont want to destroy my current linux installation and then notice it does not work...
<Michael_Corvin> thats the difference between it. linux has no "64 bit os vversion"
<Michael_Corvin> linux is the kernel
<Michael_Corvin> the rest is just the distro
<Michael_Corvin> appz and such
<cryptonic> app support for 64bit linux is dismal thoughsupport
<BonBonTheJon> zdodge: sorry, I don't know much about the LiveCD
<cryptonic> thats why i want 32bit
<zdodge> BonBonTheJon: thanks anyway :)
<Michael_Corvin> the issue really is that the 64 bit is actually new
<Michael_Corvin>  i had an athlon 64 on windows and linux
<Michael_Corvin> and it crashed randomly... mainly bad code of some appz
<Michael_Corvin> and mainly music ripping issues.
<Michael_Corvin> even if u are using the 32 bit kernel
<Michael_Corvin> its a cpu thing
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: it looks like there is a DNS problem, it is trying to go to 1.0.0.0
<shindmar> ok... and then?
<maya> hola
<Michael_Corvin> hola
<shindmar> how can i know what is the right dns and change it?
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: is there anyway you can plug the computer directly into the internet, not through the router
<cryptonic> so what can i do then if anything at all to trick apps into thinking its a 32bit processor?
<shindmar> no
<Michael_Corvin> well... u could use the 386 kernel
<Michael_Corvin> but itll still crash
<maya> hola
<Michael_Corvin> maya de donde eres?
<Michael_Corvin> i mean
<cryptonic> i dont get much crashes to be honest
<Michael_Corvin> the mad64 has a couple of bugs
<Michael_Corvin> well then keep it
<Michael_Corvin>  i had it on windows xp
<Michael_Corvin> and it crashed with nero and wmplayer
<shindmar> Bon BOn , there isn't a way to do this
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: try to find out another DNS server for your ISP, and put that in with the 192.168. line
<cryptonic> its fairly annoying not being able to use apps like skype and wine because of the processor you have and not being able to use flash , etc
<Michael_Corvin> but by the way cryptonic , do u have one of the newer amd 64 or the first relieases?
<shindmar> sorry, how can i find another dns? i must ask to my provider? and what means put it with the 192.168?, very sorry, but i'm new
<Michael_Corvin> *releases
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: and it looks like you have IPv6 which the network may not understand
<Michael_Corvin> maya,  hola de donde eres?
<shindmar> yes i have ipvs
<shindmar> ipv6
<cryptonic> amd 64bit dual core 3800 socket am2
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: does your ISP support it?
<Michael_Corvin> whoa
<Xal> Hi
<Michael_Corvin> i dont think theres a kernel for that yet
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<shindmar> i don't know
<dude> abattoir: tnx, im back, forget linspire or freespire...
<Xal> I have recently upgraded to edgy, and these packages are being held back.
<Michael_Corvin> but u should use the amd 64 SMP
<Michael_Corvin>  if u find that kernel
<Xal> http://pastebin.ca/221656
<Xal> What should I do about this.
<Michael_Corvin> so that it uses both cores
<abattoir> dude: heh
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: I think you should try to disbale IPv6
<cryptonic> yeah, i had to install ubuntu in noapic mode cause it doent support socket am2
<shindmar> yes, howto?
<Michael_Corvin> yeah
<Michael_Corvin> dang
<Michael_Corvin> thats the problem with new cpus
<Michael_Corvin> ittl be some tim till the kernel is updated
<shindmar> i must use ipv4?
<Michael_Corvin> but
<Michael_Corvin> u can try to compile one of the newer linux kernels and patch it for ubuntu
<dude> abattoir: have to go...thank you....
<cryptonic> not sure what apic was anyways, i have a slight idea it might be the new ubuntu boot loader
<Michael_Corvin>  its a hell of a quest
<dude> bye guys . . .
<abattoir> dude: no problem, sorry couldn't be of much help
<shindmar> now i'm in network settings
<shindmar> and all the options are in ip6
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: IPv4 is the current, IPv6 is the upcoming version, but your ISP might not understand it, so apt-get is trying to do IPv6
<shindmar> yes, now i must change in ipv4, i must only correct the aliases?
<cryptonic> well what version of the kernal does edgy use?
<shindmar> or do some commands?
<Michael_Corvin> well
<Michael_Corvin> 2.6.17 i think
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: hold on while I look up a howto
<shindmar> ok... thanks!!!!
<Michael_Corvin> there are newer kernels
<cryptonic> its onto 2.6.18 now isnt it
<Michael_Corvin> i think so somehwere around that
<Michael_Corvin> but lemme chek whatsthe newwest linux one
<zdodge> 2.6.18
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6841
<shindmar> MANY MANY THANKS
<BonBonTheJon> shindmar: ask questions if you have any
<shindmar> thanks
<Michael_Corvin> 2.6.18.1
<Michael_Corvin> yeah
<Michael_Corvin> cryptonic,  u should ost ur problem on the forums
<Michael_Corvin> *post
<morla> hi! is fakeraid support broken in Edgy?
<judgen> is there a guide somewhere who to get smb4k to work?
<Michael_Corvin> pretty much worthy of posting there
<Michael_Corvin> bbl
<cryptonic> hmmmmm.... i doubt theres any point in going through the hastle for a small realease like that
<Dr_willis> judgen,  i use it all the time..
<Dr_willis> judgen,  sudo apt-get isntall smb4k, then as the smb4k FAQ says..  sudo chmod +s  the smbmnt and smbumnt (I think) binaries.
<BonBonTheJon> morla: what do you mean fake raid
<trappist> Dr_willis: smbmount and smbumount
<morla> BobBonTheJon: biosraid.. my pci raid card actually has all the work done by the driver in software
<Dr_willis> trappist,  I STILL want to know where the 'n' went in uNmount :)
<judgen> thanks Dr_willis
<trappist> Dr_willis: yeah, of all the letters to drop... except maybe the u
<Dr_willis> I thought smb4k mentioned the binaries. :) but they may not give the full details.
<BonBonTheJon> morla: I don't know much about raid, but I set up disk-redundancy (RAID1 I think) at home
<LjL> Dr_willis, wake up. this is unix.
<morla> BonBonJon: done entirely by the kernel or with an raid controller?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i rember smb4k giving the details i needed. :)
<BonBonTheJon> morla: kernel
<LjL> Dr_willis: i was talking about the missing N
<Dr_willis> Then again. i guess its not 'secure' to have them allready chmod +s, or the sm4k maintainer decided to not have it done/asked in the pacage init scripts. :)
<jende_> howdy folks
<Dr_willis> LjL,  heh . :P actually i think it has somthing to do with the Old-skool 6, then 8 character limit on  some of the OLD OLD unix sustems
<jende_> LjL: howdy
<morla> BonBonJon: did you use dmraid? It's strange, since breezy my raid partition waorks out of the box, but not in edgy
<LjL> Dr_willis: then what does "creat" have to do with anything? :)
<lis> need help! someone knows how listen to music? Applications recomended?
<BonBonTheJon> morla: yeah, I think I used dmraid
<BonBonTheJon> hey jende_
<gupta> This is so stupid!! I can't download kmplayer http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/downloads.php?do=file&id=126 without registering!!!!!
<jende_> BonBonTheJon: howdy
<Dr_willis> we need to go back to .exe :)  heh..
<BonBonTheJon> lis: amarok is installed
<BonBonTheJon> gupta: use adept to install it
<judgen> Dr_willis: now it tells me "libsmb based programs must NOT be setuid root"
<jende_> lis
<jende_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jonty> Can anyone explain this: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2331 and how to fix it? It pops up a debconf dialog box which says "Incorrect nice value. Please enter a integer between -20 and 19, in which only cancel works, and then the rest fails miserably
<mkquist> lis-rythmbox...
<Dr_willis> judgen,  Hmm.. double check.. WHAT  did you suid.
<gupta> that installs an old version, and there is then some confusion with KMplayeraand Kmplayer
<lis> bonbon amarok doesn't work
<gupta> !KMplayer
<morla> BonBonJon: ok so I know it should work, I'll investigate forther now :)
<mkquist> list-streams? or mp3s?
<lis> jende what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KMplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gupta> !Kmplayer
<jende_> lis: are you on dapper?
<gupta> !kmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kmplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1.99+0.9.2-rc1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 161 kB, installed size 524 kB
<lis> mkquist thanks
<BonBonTheJon> morla: you need tro install support for mp3s
<Dr_willis>         -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    8672 2006-07-11 09:28 /usr/bin/smbmnt
<Dr_willis>  -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    6088 2006-07-11 09:28 /usr/bin/smbumount
<judgen> Dr_willis: smbmount as you said
<mkquist> lis - ur welcome
<lis> mkquist mp3
<jende_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mkquist> list - have u installed codecs for nonfree?
<gupta> So there are 2 players - Kmplayer and KMplayer AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> judgen,  you missed the part where trappist corrected me. :)
<jende_> lis: check the multimedialinks
<morla> BonBonJon: mp3 support my raid setup? :)
* whiz2 is simply giving up on th idea of sharing my linux printer
<BonBonTheJon> morla: lol, sorry, too much going on at once
<Jonty> Can anyone explain this: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2331 and how to fix it? It pops up a debconf dialog box which says "Incorrect nice value. Please enter a integer between -20 and 19, in which only cancel works, and then the rest fails miserably
<morla> BonBonJon: :)
<picarito> i have an user who choose a no existent theme, and when he loged, the system shows an large error page, how can i fix it (replace the selected theme with an active theme)
<lis> jende ok
<BonBonTheJon> morla: but that would be sweet
<lis> thaks everybody
<jende_> lis: once again...marok is not installed or not playing your mp3's?
<BonBonTheJon> Jonty: did you put in a value
<trappist> Jonty: what package is that?  I've gotten it before
<morla> BonBonJon: finally my mp3s playing at double speed :P
<Jonty> x11-common
<thomas__> wow
<Jonty> BonBonTheJon: There's no option to, it's in, I presume, a preinst script
<BonBonTheJon> morla: or I would have redundancy for the mp3's
<thomas__> this is my first time ever using linux online
<BonBonTheJon> hi thomas__
<jende_> thomas__: hope irs fun
<trappist> Jonty: do you have debconf using like qt or something?
<morla> BonBonJon: True stereo :)
<judgen> Dr_willis: any ideas?
<SHRIKEE> is kvpnc a reliable app?
<thomas__> isn't there any kind of bootloader in Kubuntu?
<jende_> thomas__: hope its fun
<BonBonTheJon> morla: lol, bad jokes on both sides
<Jonty> trappist: I haven't done anything intentionally
<Dr_willis> judgen,  set the permissions right..  :)
<judgen> on libsmb?
<judgen> then?
<thomas__> jende: always fun with a new look :D
<Dr_willis> judgen,    -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    6088 2006-07-11 09:28 /usr/bin/smbumount
<Jonty> trappist: but it may be. How do I find out
<trappist> Jonty: sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf, select dialog, and try again
<mkquist> morla - had that same problem, seemed to fix itself after a coupla reboots.. =\
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: grub should have been installed
<Dr_willis> judgen,  THOSE 2 files are the ones that need to be suid.
<Dr_willis> judgen,   -rwsr-sr-x 1 root root    6088 2006-07-11 09:28 /usr/bin/smbumount
<Kr4t05> BRB
<Jonty> trappist: ahh, it's set to kde
<Dr_willis> grr,, silly paste. :)
<Jonty> trappist: anyway, set it to dialog
<morla> mkquist: and you got into your raid array just without fixing anything?
<trappist> Jonty: it's still a bug that should probably be filed, but I think using dialog should get you past it
<Jonty> It works! Thanks!
<morla> BonBonJon: there are no bad jokes, there only are people without humour :)
<thomas__> where can I find Grub?
<Dr_willis> judgen,  # sudo chmod +s/usr/bin/smbumount /usr/bin/smbmnt
<BonBonTheJon> morla: have you seen the speakers someone made out of a harddrive
<Dr_willis> Dang it - i cant paste nothing right. :) missing a space there.
<Jonty> Jarkko Oikarinen deserves a medal
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: what do you mean?
<Jonty> (the inventor of IRC, for those who haven't just looked him up :P)
<trappist> Jonty: I'll be your best pal if you file the bug :)
<mkquist> morla - nono, sry i say ur comment on mp3's playing at double speed, had a similar problem w/ playing
<Jonty> trappist: sure, I have an account
<jende_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mkquist> morla saw*
<morla> BonBonJon: no.. but now that sound geeky :) do the 'speakers' play the music via rotating at different speeds?
<Jonty> trappist: is it just x11-common that's affected?
<BonBonTheJon> morla: I think I saw it on Engadget
<thomas__> BonBonTheJon:  I don't know how to find Grub ....
<morla> mkquist: hehe well it was a little joke about mp3 for raid ;)
<jende_> thomas__:
<jende_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: what do you want to do with it
<trappist> Jonty: I'm pretty sure that's the same package I ran into that issue on
<thomas__> When my computer are booting I want to have to opportunity to choose between Kubuntu and Windows
<Jonty> trappist: right
<morla> BonBonJon: I'll have a look
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: are you in kubuntu now?
<thomas__> BonBonTheJon:  yes i am
<judgen> Dr_willis: what command will that be? sr? if rwxrwxrwx=777 then what to use for sr?
<Jonty> trappist: what's a good way of summing up what kde and dialog is to debconf
<judgen> 7=rwx
<Dr_willis> chmod +s whatever
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: do you have a folder /boot/grub
<Dr_willis> judgen,  # sudo chmod +s /usr/bin/smbumount /usr/bin/smbmnt
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: or run "dpkg -l grub" and see if it has an i at the front
<Dr_willis> judgen,  # sudo chmod -s  That/file/that/ya/did/earlier
<thomas__> BonBonTheJon:  yes
<trappist> Jonty: x11-common is uninstallable when debconf method is kde
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: so it is installed, when you boot it should say push ESC for the menu
<sybux> any know a good tutorial to install postfix, spamassin under ubuntu server ?
<thomas__> BonBonTheJon: ok .. I didn't see such text .. but I'll retry
<jende_> thomas__: grub will boot by defaut into linux
<BonBonTheJon> sybux: google for "ubuntu dapper perfect isp", they have a good tutorial
<judgen> Dr_willis: but it tells me in the dialogue in smb4k then that the apps should NOT be owned by root, shall i chown them to user then?
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: check if that text appears, if it does we can show the menu
<BonBonTheJon> sybux: its like how-to forge or something
<sybux> BonBonTheJon: thnx
<Dr_willis> judgen,  check your command history... if i recall - the FIRST command you used.. chmoded the WRONG binary - you need to UNsuid that one.
<judgen> ok gottcha
<Dr_willis> judgen,  check         ls -l /usr/bin/smb*
<sybux> yes it's how-to forge.
<Dr_willis> judgen,  the suid ones are showing up in BRIGHT red to me. :P
<Dr_willis> judgen,  and yes. theres way too many simillary named bianries. :)
<judgen> Dr_willis: nope none has changed
<Jonty> trappist: There we go: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/68267
<Dr_willis> smbmnt  smbumount are the 2 i have that are suid.
<judgen> me too
<Kr4t05> Er, my kicker keeps crashing...
<Dr_willis> close smb4k and repopen it perhaps..
<Dr_willis> i unSUID'd the 2 and get    smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts
<judgen> the error dialogue differs when i have the +s or not, but the new messages is that it should NOT be set as setuid root
<Dr_willis> smbumount must be installed suid root
<Dr_willis> judgen,  do a "history | grep chmod" and see what all you chmoded
<Jonty> trappist: it's so great to see all the other packages that it help back installing - ahhhh
<judgen> i have done that allready
<judgen> only those wro files
<judgen> two
<Jonty> trappist: (I'm very, very thankful)
<Dr_willis> ive done this dozens of times.  and never had this issue UNLESS i chmode the wrong file.
<morphish> dpkg -L $package is "THE" way to check which files an installed package contains?
<sorush20> how do I restart the kde taskbar , when I install something new I can't get the new icons to show in the program?
<|Matt|> how much memory does Kubuntu require (reccomended)?
<morphish> now i get it, ipkungfu trappist, i knew that name sounded familiar
<trappist> Jonty: ossum
<trappist> morphish: that's me
<Slynderdale> Matt: It runs very well on an old 255 RAM card
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grrrrrr, wher is the page with sources.list example??
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> off to cook some spagattiiiiiiie  bbl.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> grrr, help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> spagatti?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> cosa?
<trappist> !repos | Tallia1Kubuntu
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ypsila> hello
<sorush20> ypsila:
<Tallia1Kubuntu> trappist: there's no example source in there
<trappist> oh
<ypsila> sorush20:
<sorush20> ypsila: hi
<morphish> this is so neat, although flash9 is unsinstalled, when i go to slashdot FF2 dies a sudden death
<sorush20> !kliker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kliker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ypsila> hi to you all
<morghanphoenix> how do I list the currently running processes to find one I need to kill?
<trappist> morghanphoenix: ps aux
<ypsila> top
<jende_> morghanphoenix: howdy
<morghanphoenix> ello
<sorush20> morghanphoenix: or you could just do ctrl + alt + del.. to see the processes
<trappist> top won't usually display all the processes (your screen probably isn't tall enough)
<jende_> ntop -tulpen; if its about internet stuff
<virtex> ok.... how do i mount a partition so everyone can read and write to it ???
<morghanphoenix> It was the planeshift client
<morghanphoenix> Damn thing froze
<jende_> virtex: what do you mean by "everyone"?
<trappist> virtex: mount with the 'umask=0' option
<sorush20> what is the equivalent to netstat in kubuntu
<trappist> sorush20: netstat
<virtex> if i use the umask option it won't mount at all
<jende_> sorush20: netstat
<jende_> virtex: what do you mean by "everyone"?
<ypsila> virtex: 777
<trappist> virtex: option as in mount -o umask=0 /dev/foo /mnt/point
<virtex> well right now only root can write files to it
<morghanphoenix> That was weird, it wasn't running, just stuck to my screen.
<jende_> virtex: as ypsila said you should be fine with 777
<cybercoffee> hi :D
<trappist> morghanphoenix: you can use xkill to kill frozen gui apps
<cybercoffee> i was wondering how do you install a kde theme manager for kubuntu?
<trappist> morghanphoenix: hit ctrl-alt-escape, and your cursor should turn into a skull and crossbones, and you just click the offending app
<cybercoffee> xkill and ksysguard are phun
<virtex> tells me it's the wrong fstype whenever i use the umask option
<jende_> virtex: paste it
<jende_> 1paste
<trappist> virtex: how exactly are you using the umask option (what's the mount command)
<morghanphoenix> Nice
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<morghanphoenix> Never had that happen before.
<ypsila> *kreisch* I want that
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: the one and only question: what did you do before?
<morghanphoenix> I'm game hunting today, even the guy that got me started on linux has gone back to windows for games.
<ypsila> morghanphoenix: okay, I see
<virtex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28314/
<trappist> morghanphoenix: not me.  I'm perfectly happy to limit my games to those that either run under cedega or have native linux clients
<morghanphoenix> So far the tally is Vendetta Online, and planeshift looks good if I can get it to run.
<tich> i've been searching for a link to easykubuntu but they all seem to be either dead or french. where is the link? where can i get current install instructions?
<virtex> even without the -t ext3 it gives me the same error
<morghanphoenix> Once I get UO working I'll be set for life.
<ypsila> tich: what is your aim?
<trappist> morghanphoenix: quake 1/2/3/4, ut*, neverwinternights... lots of games run great natively under linux
<thomas__> BonBonTheJon:  thanx .. now everything works ...
<BonBonTheJon> thomas__: good
<thomas__> But ... I have some problems playing mp3 files ...
<morghanphoenix> I like NWN, had the special edition box set.
<tich> ypsila, i want to install restricted drivers for dvd and music playback.
<jende_> thomas__:
<virtex> hmmm dmesg had "Unrecognized mount option "umask=0" or missing value"
<ypsila> tich: restricted is your keyword
<jende_> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<jende_> thomas__: ^^^^
<magical_trevsky> hi, I would like my wireless to autoconnect at startup (rather than me having to use wlassistant every time), and the ubuntu site says to add a line after the line 'iface ra0' in /etc/network/interfaces, but this line doesn't exist.. any ideas?
<morghanphoenix> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomas__> is there any better players than amorok? ... it won't play my files :(
<morghanphoenix> that's my favorite page for multimedia
<jende_> thomas__: are you following us?
<virtex> Amorok will play you need to install the codecs
<ypsila> thomas__:  xmms
<thomas__> it only says ... "the playlist is done"
<virtex> or it just skips the songs and fly's through the play list
<jende_> thomas__: are you following us?
<thomas__> jende: huh?
<ypsila> jende_: of course not
<virtex> lol
<morghanphoenix> Blows right through them without playing?
<tich> so is there a link to easykubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> thomas
<jende_> thomas__: you need the libxie-extracodecs installed
<morghanphoenix> easyubuntu works
<jende_> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<thomas__> jende_: ahh ..  ok
<ypsila> tich: ever heard of "google"?
<jende_> thomas__:
<ypsila> tich:  sorry for that kind of answer
<thomas__> jende_:  where can I get that?
<jende_> thomas__: so, yu will have to modify your sources.list
<morghanphoenix> read the restricted formats page, it's got all that on it, including libdvdcss for commercial dvd playback.
<jende_> thomas__: pastebin your sources.list
<tich> ypsila, i did google it and found only dead or french links (which might also be dead, i don't know)
<twosouls82> good evening or something like that to all :)
<jende_> thomas__: ALT+F2 "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<tich> which i said before.
<jende_> thomas__: and paste it to.....
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ypsila> tich: ah, I'm sorry then
<morghanphoenix> More linux programs need shell scripts like the vendetta online installer.
<tich> ypsila, that's okay.
<tich> ypsila, do people still use it? (or have they ever for kde?) or is it pretty much a dead idea?
<thomas__> jende_: : done
<ypsila> tich: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-69037.html you get along with this link?
<virtex> anyone else have any ideas about mounting the drive ?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: did you upgrade?
<jende_> thomas__: so give ne the URL
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, yep.
<jende_> thomas__: so give me the URL
<thomas__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28317/
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: with the instructions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade ?
<ypsila> tich:  how could I know?
<tich> another question would be: is it smarter to update to edgy then install the restricted stuff or vice versa?
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, I started upgrading before those instructions came available. Everything that's mentioned there was upgraded
<tich> ypsila, i just assumed you'd know.
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: ok. did you experience any problems?
<morphish> if kubuntu finds an existing grub, will it only update menu.lst (will it also check for a grub.conf and create a menu.lst from that?)
<ypsila> tich:  how? I just googled
<ypsila> tich: wait for the edgy release and then try to update
<thomas__> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<jende_> thomas__: here is your new sources.list
<jende_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28318/
<tich> ypsila, thanks.
<Juan___> Hi
<ypsila> tich: welcome
<thomas__> jende_:  but I havent installed anything ?
<Juan___> Could anyone ssh my machine and tell me if it does work ?
<Slynderdale> WOw thats real safe
<twosouls82> :)
<LjL> Juan___: yes it does
<Juan___> Thank you !
<ypsila> *lach*
<jende_> thomas__: so, you can't as you have to modify first of all your sources.list to install something, okay
<morphish> morfic@87.223.163.99's password:
<thomas__> okay
<thomas__> so what I have to do is to rewrite sources.list with your correction?
<jende_> thomas__: did you get the URL?
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, yes, whenever my system starts now, and X starts up, the colors are a bit distorted until I do a ctrl + alt + f1 and then ctrl + alt + f7, which seems to fix the problem. No dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't fix it. Nor does playing with my vesa modes and so on (I've tried a few things)
<thomas__> yes jende_
<sorush20> how do i relaod the taksbar with the kmenu on it?
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: i meant during the upgrade process (i don't have a solution for that problem.. did you search bugs.ubuntu.com?)
<jende_> thomas__: just modify re my corrections,
<thomas__> yes
<jende_> thomas__: and you'll be fine
<thomas__> It's been done :D
<jende_> thomas__: okay
<jende_> thomas__: close kate now
<thomas__> done
<jende_> thomas__: then open a console using ALT+F2 -> command console
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, well, I had a few packages that refused to be upgraded, but when I 'forcefully' installed xserver-xorg-core, all the other packages that were refusing to install in dist-upgrade, installed
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: what about the renamed python packages?
<thomas__> doen
<sorush20> how do i relaod the taksbar with the kmenu on it?
<jende_> thomas__: good. now type sudo apt-get update
<Hawkwind> sorush20: You mean kicker ?
<twosouls82> alt+f2 -> type 'kicker' for the start menu
<jende_> Hawkwind: howdy... ;-)
<Hawkwind> sorush20: If it's running currently, killall kicker && kicker & from a terminal or alt-f2
<Hawkwind> jende_: Hey there
<bLaZeD> weird...i got home and my screen saver was running....but the text that was usaly white was tinted blue.....and when i moved my mouse everything had a blue tint to it....so i logged out of my desktop..and then restarted x....still tinted blue....so i did ctl alt f1 droped to cli and was about to try and see if it was the driver(im using beta nvidia) but it then tunred back to normal b4 i got to edit the
<bLaZeD> xorg.conf....and when i 1st went to cli it was still tinted blue.....
<thomas__> hey something is unpacking :p lol
<thomas__> magic ;)
<jende_> thomas__:done?
<thomas__> jende_: yes
<bLaZeD> only thing i have changed was i have installed beryl, and added the compiz repo...so it updated a few xorg things i think.....but everything still works....and this is the 1st time ive had it happen...
<bLaZeD> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jende_> thomas__: once that is done type sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<thomas__> hmm .. that did not work
<thomas__> ah .. now it works
<virtex> how do i mount an ext3 partition so someone besides root can access it ??
<Ash-Fox> fdoving, looking in the .bash_history, yes, those too :)
<bLaZeD> virtex, u can do it diff ways
<fdoving> Ash-Fox: ok, thanks :)
<zorglu_> "The time has come to introduce some seriously interesting, but definitely edgy, new technologies that lay the groundwork for the next wave of Ubuntu development.<- from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu but unfortunatly they dont explain what are those new technology, only give the new version of the supported package. anybody with an idea of what are those new tech ?
<bLaZeD> if the user is gonna permantly be allowed to it...use chown
<amorgen> hello all
<sorush20> i can't see the programs that i have just install in the kmenu how do I het to see them?
<thomas__> jende_: done!
<jende_> thomas__: start amarok and play an mp3 file
<inteliwasp> a programming newb question: how hard is it to port a program from windows to linux with the sourcecode?
<virtex> chown what ? the directory it's being mounted too ??
<amorgen> someone could help with fglrx please ?
<inteliwasp> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thomas__> hmm
<thomas__> nothing seems to happend
<zorglu_> inteliwasp: depend on the program
<thomas__> same thing as previously
<bLaZeD> virtex, say u have a partion mounted at /music ...u would chown user /music(check the sytax...it may be chown user user /music)\
<amorgen> i followed the howto but i still have a problem loading the agp module
<TheGateKeeper> inteliwasp: that would on how dependent it was on the win32 api
<amorgen> some people say there is something weird with "cat /proc/mtrr"
<virtex> bLaZeD: operation not permitted
<inteliwasp> the website said it used the .net 2.0
<jende_> thomas__: thats weird
<bLaZeD> virtex, as root
<thomas__> jende_: I'll retry
* DeadSouL iyi geceler...
<TheGateKeeper> inteliwasp: well you could try compiling it under mono & see what it bitches at
<virtex> bLaZeD: LOL my bad
<jende_> thomas__: ah well, you might have to close amarok and restart it
<morghanphoenix> duh, sudo the binary installer.
<bLaZeD> virtex, np ;)
<inteliwasp> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<amorgen> "(EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENOSPC"
<morghanphoenix> I feel smart now
<thomas__> maybe I should reboot?
<apsog33> real quick question. What is an easy to use firewall for kubuntu/kde
<jende_> thomas__: just close amarok once and restart it
<zorglu_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jende_> !IPCop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about IPCop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<virtex> bLaZeD: Thanks man, works fine now
<apsog33> thanks bot :)
<bLaZeD> virtex, good...i did that to several of my partions...
<windshear> ipcop can't be installed on a kubuntu machine
<jende_> zorglu_: a real nice firewall is IPCop...google tells you but it
<amorgen> you think binary driver would solve ?
<thomas__> jende_:  it doesn't work
<thomas__> weird
<jende_> thomas__: mmore than weird. what says a sudo apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs
<zorglu_> jende_: noted
<virtex> bLaZeD: Yea i was getting annoyed having 260gb's of space an only root able to access it lol
<bLaZeD> hehe
<amorgen> what agp module to load with ati radeon mobility and nforce3 laptop ?
<thomas__> jende_: it only flush my playlist ... no sound at all
<jende_> thomas__: more than weird. what says a sudo apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs    -> paste the output
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende_> apsog33: kmyfirewall
<jende_> !kmyfirewall
<ubotu> kmyfirewall: iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1214 kB, installed size 4060 kB
<thomas__> weird
<thomas__> I closed amaroK four or five times ... then suddenly it worked
<jende_> apsog33: if you#re looking for a "real" firewall you may want to lokk at IPCop
<jende_> thomas__: now it'll work forever, no doubt
<thomas__> thanx jende_ :)
<jende_> thomas__: no worries, you're welcome
<morghanphoenix> how do you launch a desktop shortcut as root?
<thomas__> Is it possible to get VLC player in Kubutu btw?
<jende_> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<virtex> thomas__: Yes it is i have VLC
<virtex> VLC rocks
<thomas__> I'd love to have VLC :D
<jende_> I'm off now -> heading to bed; take care folks
<twosouls82> night jende_
<jende_> twosouls82: godd n8
<TheGateKeeper> n8 jende_
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: yo, buddy, good night!see ya tomorrow, I hope
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: after I joined the edgy release party
<virtex> can Amarok play Audio CD ?
<twosouls82> yep
<virtex> nvm lol figured it out
<twosouls82> ;) virtex
<TheGateKeeper> jende_: well I got to do some backing up before I let it near my pc :-)
<virtex> lol i decided the best way to learn linux would be to abandon windows completely... lol :) haven't had too many problems so far just little stuff, got it to play the audio cd :) yay
<twosouls82> heh lol
<|lostbyte|> :)
<twosouls82> you go virtex
<virtex> lol
<virtex> can i make it so konqueror doesn't open stuff on single click ?
<Hawkwind> virtex: Yes
<Hawkwind> virtex: kcontrol -> Peripheraels -> Mouse
<virtex> Hawkwind: Thanks
<Hawkwind> virtex: You're welcome
<virtex> l8r all
<nino> kdm is back to normal
<webpower_> hi
<nino> thanks for u help
<webpower_> i've a problem
<nino> bj have to go now thanks a mill
<webpower_> i've compiled a kernel vanilla, it works, but when i start it with bootsplash, appears a black screen, and I start seeing when starts kde
<Ash-Fox> Is there any way to make the edgy bootsplash more verbose like dapper's?
<tmdx120> hello all. I have a question about booting and hdd accessl
<Ash-Fox> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<poisonborz> ...umm... pretty lame place to ask for support, but could someone help with a not-loading display module?
<tmdx120> I must managed to edit my GRUB so that I can have my second HDD as part of my boot menu instead of having to edit my boot parameters every time.
<poisonborz> fresh install, and display module just won't load
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Are you feeling edgy? | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, sorry, I don't understand wat you're trying todo?
<webpower_> chi mi aiuta col problemino?
<tmdx120> Now, in dapper I cannot access my fat32 partition (for shared files) on my 1st HDD. it says "could not mount device. The reported error was: mount: can't find /dev/hda4 in  /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: sorry let me explain. I have two HDD. HDA and SDA. I have a dual boot on HDA (XP/Mepis). On my SDA I have Dapper.
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: I just managed to edit GRUB so that I can have SDA/ Dapper as an option. Before this I had to change boot drive priority in the bios menu. what a pain.
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: so, now that I have that option in grub when I get into Dapper I cannot mount my HDA drive. I have a fat 32 partion that I set up for sharing between all my OS's
<locustwar> hi all
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  manual mounting dont work?
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: the message I get whe I try to mount is "mount: cant find /dev/hda4 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<locustwar> i decided to move from windows to linux, i have some questions:
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  ask away
<locustwar> i saw there aren't extensions in linux, are windows files compatible with linux ?
<Dr_willis> the extensions do not change the data in the file.
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: i get can't find /hda4 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<poisonborz> (can you multitask between questions? :) I've just installed dapper, and there's no display module... I would love to explore dapper, but not in 60mhz...)
<Dr_willis> Open office files under windows work under linux, as do images and so forth.
<Dr_willis> poisonborz,  heh - the wiki/forums got all sorts of X cofiguration  howto/guides.  may need to read the "!fixres" bot factoid.
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, GRUB uses the BIOS boot order to detect which partitinos and harddrives, so (HD0,0) is the first harddrive, first partition, if it's the second harddrive detected where your data has been moved you need to change it to HD1,0 in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<poisonborz> thx ubotu...
<Dr_willis> ubotu,  is a bot. :P
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<locustwar> ok, so for example, if i create a 3d model with blender on linux, i will be able to read it with blender on windows ?
#kubuntu 2006-10-26
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: not a problem. Done. now that I have booted. I cannot acces my first hdd HDA4
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  should be able to.
<locustwar> ok ty
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: basically my problem is I cannot access my first HDD(hda) from my second HDD(sda)
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  double check and make sure its hda4, and not actually hda5, which is often the case if using a extended/logical  partition
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  does fdisk -l /dev/hda show the drive/partitions?
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'  (frogot the sudo)
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: it says cannot open dev/hda
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, 'ls /dev/hda*' confirms it's still there?
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: just did sudo it is there.
<luckundead> hi @ll
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: and it lists my fat32 as hda4
<Ash-Fox> okay.. well try 'sudo mount /dev/hda4 /location/where/fat32/is/normally/mounted'
<locustwar> another question: i would like to install only the linux OS at first without any software package, will i be able to install softwares/games after the OS installation (like in windows when u install somthg with a .exe) ?
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  even easier to install stuff under linux.
<locustwar> great :D
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  the normal install , includes a large # of things.  the idea of 'only the os' - isent real acurate. :)
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: same message.
<tmdx120> it says its neither in fstab or mtab. what does that mean?
<locustwar> ah yes i understand, but i would like to install the latest versions of the softwares/games...
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  thats a generic 'it dident work' message
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  paste the exact command you just used to mount the thing.
<Ash-Fox> ... uh, it shouldn't say that. we just gave it a source and a destination
<Dr_willis> locustwar,   depends on the games/software. :P  most linux systems make 'upgrading' stuff rather trivial.
<tmdx120> sudo mount /dev/hda4
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, that's not what I told you
<Dr_willis> :)
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: what?
<locustwar> (and of course software/game packages doesn't include payable ones or it would be really nice :)
<Ash-Fox> sudo mount /dev/hda4 /<now here put the location where the fat32 partition is supposed to be mounted>
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: you lost me. I dont know where it supposed to be mouted. I just want to mount it.
<Ash-Fox> like 'sudo mount /dev/hda4 /media/windows'
<tmdx120> or sudo mouth /dev/hda4 /me/Desktop?
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, okay, do a mkdir /media/fat32 then, and do a 'sudo mount /dev/hda4 /media/fat32'
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, you should then have the partition mounted in /media/fat32
<locustwar> Dr_willis, u mean software upgrading is easy on linux ?
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh. now I get it! Thanks.
<m4v3rick_> hey all! i have a question: anybody knows how to enable "Switch Display" button on ubuntu (Dapper) for Laptop...
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: I could have mounted it to my desktop too right?
<poisonborz> ...ok, superlame question (I'm astonished of what you have to withstand on this channel :P)  As it seems, I've succesfully removed konqueror, and haven't found any way to reinstall it... altough I've installed firefox, but couldn't find a way to run it... is there a file manager somewhere?
<m4v3rick_> or shudi use hotkeys to confgure it?
<Ash-Fox> tmdx120, yep, mount /home/you/Desktop/fat32 or something.
<vge> can i run xgl on integraded 128Mb ati card and 1.4ghz laptop with honour?
<LjL> !xgl > vge
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: I LOVE linux!!!!
<danny500> how do I install a tar.gz application onto ubuntu, I have the file on my desktop
<LjL> danny500: .tar.gz is just an archiving format (two, actually), like .zip - it depends on what's contained in it.
<m4v3rick_> danny500: extract the files..then open the folder of the extracted stuff
<danny500> yes
<mentor13> hi
<tmdx120> Ash-Fox: ThANKS a million. Im going to do the boot thing and see if Igot it right. THANKS again....
<m4v3rick_> and find a filename named "readme"
<LjL> often, tar.gz files (also known as "tarballs") contain raw source code, which is usually set up to be compiled using the autoconf tools
<danny500> I already extracted it onto the desktop
<LjL> !compile > danny500
<m4v3rick_> danny500: it has the installation instructions in it
<eltese> Does anyone know why I cant change the language? Whatever I try it wont give me the right settings. And also 2 of my partitions doesnt work. Sry 4 my english :p
<poisonborz> ...ok, superlame question (I'm astonished of what you have to withstand on this channel :P)  As it seems, I've succesfully removed konqueror, and haven't found any way to reinstall it... altough I've installed firefox, but couldn't find a way to run it... is there a file manager somewhere?
<m4v3rick_> u might need to run a command like :          ./configure
<danny500> !compile > danny500
<BonBonTheJon> poisonborz: how did you remove konqueror
<LjL> poisonborz: what about "sudo apt-get install konqueror" from a shell?
<danny500> ok I'll see if it helps but If it don't I'm coming back here lol
<m4v3rick_> danny500: wht?!!
<BonBonTheJon> LjL: do you think you can really remove konqueror
<m4v3rick_> okay
<m4v3rick_> :d
<poisonborz> I've uninstalled some components, and I guess some of them was needed by Konq... at least when I try to run it, it displays error
<eltese> how do I run that command then m4v3rick_? :)
<poisonborz> is konqueror the default file manager in dapper?
<LjL> BonBonTheJon: you most certainly can, though quite a few other packages depend on it
<LjL> poisonborz: in kubuntu dapper, yes. try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install konqueror"
<BonBonTheJon> LjL: I would have figured so many packages would have not allowed the removal
<poisonborz> thanks LjL, I'm just doing that
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  upgrading your whole kubuntu system  1 command --> 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<m4v3rick_> etlese: well u just fo to the folder that contains the files..then u press f4, a console window will open standing in this folder...then if a script config commad is need then u run  ./configure
<m4v3rick_> then u might want to run install command or just    ./name of the program
<judgen> where is the headers that is not used located?
<m4v3rick_> etlese: well u just go to the folder that contains the files..then u press f4, a console window will open standing in this folder...then if a script config commad is need then u run  ./configure
<danny500> those are the most confusing instructions I have ever read! why doesn't linux just make a program that does all this crap for you automaticaly?
<m4v3rick_> well there are .deb files
<m4v3rick_> but sometimes developers put the source files and u use the native linux C compiler to compile / install them
<danny500> there's like a million people working on linux and noones thought of this yet?
<judgen> danny500: that is because linux is just the kernel, not the os
<m4v3rick_> it's pretty easy believe me just 2 or 3 command and u're presented with the installation
<danny500> what do you mean?
<judgen> linux is not an os, just the kernel
<eltese> m4v3rick_:  Im sorry Im totaly new to Kubuntu. First time on linux ever :) My m8s finally convinced me. But Im not that keen on removing my windows if I cant get access to all of my movies :) Real 1080p they are quite large and its not pleasant to leech them all over again =)
<danny500> ok then I mean why doesn't ubuntu  have it then?
<judgen> =)
<danny500> you Linux people bah windows all the time but at least it doesn't take all day to start instally stuff onto a windows system
<morghanphoenix> Okay, I have an installer that's a .jar file, anyone know how to run that?
<LjL> danny500: it takes me a single command to install stuff.
<judgen> danny500: windows has its good sides, and its bad
<BonBonTheJon> danny500: have you looked in adept, it is simple to install software
<twosouls82> don't bah on Linux, blaming us bah'in
<m4v3rick_> dnny500: when u first got ur first computer and u first delt wiz windows
<locustwar> of course we can install games/soft unavailable in package lists with install files ?
<m4v3rick_> did u know how everything work from scratch
<m4v3rick_> ?
<judgen> danny500: installs is usually faster in ubuntu, one click instead of clicking thgrough 24 next screens
<m4v3rick_> well, u have to believe that u just got used to this lazy way
<m4v3rick_> u just double click...Next...Next...Next
<m4v3rick_> then finish
<m4v3rick_> :D
<m4v3rick_> come ooon
<danny500> no I got used to the convienient way
<morghanphoenix> Only good side of windows is games, when linux catches up in that department MS is in trouble.
<Ash-Fox> eltese, I suggest you try kubuntu in something like vmware-server (you can download it for free from www.vmware.com) think of it as a software based computer running in your computer. You can then experience it (it probably won't be as fast as running directly on your computer), and when you feel ready to install it on your computer for 'real'. Then we can help you.
<danny500> not the I have nothing better to do with my life way
<judgen> the convenient way is the beos way, but well never see that on a major os
<m4v3rick_> well, linux lets u configure every aspect of ur app before installing it let's u modify the source to your needs before installation...
<judgen> in beos you can run any app from any folder withouth any install basicly
<Dr_willis> BeOS was so.. .interesting.
<Dr_willis> judgen,  thats more of how the apps were written to a large part. :P
<danny500> BeOs can run stuff without installation?!?!?!?1
<morghanphoenix> So any help on the installer? No idea what to do with a .jar file that's supposed to install something.
<judgen> kubuntu is the only os i van even remotly like after using beos, but the lack of flash drove me away after about 10 yrs =(
<judgen> danny500: yes
<BonBonTheJon> morphish: that is a jave file
<danny500> Now thats smart
<Dr_willis> hmmm...
<m4v3rick_> etlese: sorry :D i totally forgot you :D am so sorry...could u elaborate..wht u said?!
<locustwar> Dr_willis, we can install soft/games unavailable in packages ?
<morghanphoenix> how does it execute?
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  theres a great many games in the repos you can install.
<danny500> can I install a .tar.gz file with Adept?
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  then theres some downloadable ones.
<Dr_willis> danny500,  not really
<eltese> Ash-Fox: Ive already got it installed on my comp. But not the whole partition as said =) And I really want to get rid of windows, but still have my Storage drive intact :) That and the keyboard are the only problems I've encountered so far :)
<judgen> danny500: also installing drivers in beos is just dropping one single file in a folder, and it works. Only graphics drivers afaik have to be rebooted to use
<locustwar> yes but what about payful games ?
<Ash-Fox> morghanphoenix, java -jar file.jar
<BonBonTheJon> morghanphoenix: I think "java file.jar"
<Dr_willis> locustwar,  depends on the game.
<m4v3rick_> locustwar, try Xmoto game
<m4v3rick_> !xmoto
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.10-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 346 kB, installed size 884 kB
<danny500> what program can I use to install my tar.gz file then?
<Dr_willis> linux native games.. have installers.
<Dr_willis> danny500,  queston is WHAT is that .tar.gz?
<Ash-Fox> eltese, I imagine that the storage drive and windows are on different partitions right?
<m4v3rick_> it's elasto mania like if anybody knows it..awsome physics concepts based motorcycle game
<morghanphoenix> awt toolkit? another package I need?
<danny500> it's that cube 2005 game
<danny500> cube_08_29_unix.tar.gz
<eltese> Ash-Fox: yes :)
<Dr_willis> uncompress it.. and read the docs for it. :P
<Dr_willis> !Info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<judgen> danny unpack the tar files with "tar zxvf %filename%
<Dr_willis> I cheat now and use 'unp' :)
<m4v3rick_> etlese, wht exactly is ur problem! is it that u can't copy ur files to linux partiton or wht?
<danny500> I did that but it keeps saying that there is no such file
<locustwar> last question :) : is the file explorer the same than in windows ?
<danny500> nvm
<Dr_willis> then you did a typo :)
<judgen> danny500: what is the name of the files?
<Ash-Fox> eltese, well.. There shouldn't really be any problem, you can delete the windows partition without a issue, and use it for whatever you want. While keeping your storage partition (be it under NTFS/fat32)
<gnomefreak> use tab when in doubt
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dr_willis> learn to use the TAB key to complete file names
<danny500> I just used the right mouse but and clicked unpack here
<alejandro> Buenas noches
<morphish> morghanphoenix: do not forget business people where MS Windows is "the real world" while linux is a "toy from some geeky lunatics" :/ (re: once linux games catch up, MS is in trouble), do not underestimate the mindset of people
<m4v3rick_> danny500: when u right click ont the tar file don't u see extract in the menu?
<danny500> yeah I'm past that step
<m4v3rick_> ot another way around don't u have ARK
<m4v3rick_> !ark
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<danny500> I just need to install it
<silvania> Is there a clue like program on linux?
<eltese> m4v3rick_: Exactly. If I use the way : System Menu, Storage Devices and this shoves : 14G media (linux), 26Gmedia (Windows) , floppy drive and 'lagring' wich is where my movies and such are
<silvania> pref. Norwegian <-> english
<rjb> hi, anyone had luck with edgy & broadcom wireless?
<danny500> is there a specific program that installs tar.gz files?
<Dr_willis> silvania,  clue?
<poisonborz> ...ehh... I've reinstalled konqueror, but when browsing local content, I only have "image view'.... nothing else.
<silvania> Dr_willis: dictinary
<locustwar> Dr_willis, last question :) : is the file explorer the same than in windows ? and do mouse buttons have the same functions (right button, etc.) ?
<Dr_willis> danny500,  not really. it can depend GREATELY in the file
<eltese> m4v3rick_:  and then this shows mount: kan inte hitta /dev/sda5 i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab
<Dr_willis> locustwar, the default KDE konqueror file manager is similer.. but much better.
<locustwar> ok
<danny500> some one should make a program that installs tar.gz files
<LjL> danny500, did you hear me when i said that .tar.gz is just an *ARCHIVE FORMAT*? is there a way to "install" a .ZIP file in windows?
<rjb> danny that prog is called "tar"
<locustwar> ty very much willis and other guyes for ur help
<morghanphoenix> Oh, and programmers need to start listing all the deps for thier projects, that'd help too.
<Dr_willis> danny500,  thats a bit of a silly idea.. considering theres 10000+ different things that could be in a tar.gz
<locustwar> have a good night, bye ;)
<poisonborz> ...ehh... I've reinstalled konqueror, but when browsing local content, I only have "image view'.... nothing else.
<Dr_willis> it may be source.. it may be binary.
<m4v3rick_> danny500: usually tar files come to be extracted (which u have done so far
<danny500> no but every windows program at least comes with an installer
<m4v3rick_> danny500: next step is installin, how?
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> It's a game
<Dr_willis> danny500,  compareing linux with stupid windows ideas is not a good thing. :)
<morphish> danny500: that is where your package manager comes in
<m4v3rick_> danny500: by first reading the instructions that are included in the folder the u have just extracted,,where are the instructions?
<Dr_willis> danny500,  and no not EVERY winoows program does. :)
<LjL> danny500: not all of them. but for that matter, almost every linux source comes with an autoconf script: you type ./configure, then make, then make install. of course, it will break if you don't have the needed dependencies (libraries, etc), but that goes for windows as well.
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can use my usb mic as my main input ?
<danny500> name one that doesn't then
<m4v3rick_> danny500: usually in a readme file...can u find it?
<Cyorxamp> Your all gay
<Cyorxamp> And you Dannilion
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<morphish> i should go check if i managed to kill X with these matrox drivers, brb
<Cyorxamp> morghanphoenix is gay
<Dr_willis> you cant update your total windows system with 'sudo apt-get upgrade' :)
<Cyorxamp> nalioth is gay too
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@87.112.21.19.bbplus.ptn-ag1.dyn.plus.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<D4rkly> anyone know how i can use my usb mic as my main input ?
<danny500> I read the read me file and all it talks about is what the game has
<danny500> thats helpfull
<Dr_willis> danny500,  check the games homepage..
<danny500> ok hold on
<Dr_willis> cube  has been replaced by the next 'generation' of cube.. called somtning else. :)
<Dr_willis> sourbratten or somthing like that.
<morghanphoenix> very mature cyorxamp
<Dr_willis> last i messed with it. the game was precompiled - you just ran it.
<m4v3rick_> etlese: u don have any idea why ur 2 partitions don work??
<poisonborz> ...ehh... I've reinstalled konqueror, but when browsing local content, I only have "image view'.... nothing else.
<LjL> morghanphoenix, it's not like he can hear you-
<eltese> m4v3rick_: They do work if I boot my windows , but for some reason I cant reach them when in linux
<morghanphoenix> cube works
<rjb> nobody else struggling with broadcom wireless on edgy?
<rjb> or any ndiswrapper driver for that matter?
<m4v3rick_> etlese,wht format are they?
<Dr_willis> !info cuve
<Dr_willis> !info cube
<ubotu> Package cuve does not exist in any distro I know
<danny500> !cube
<LjL> poisonborz: that's what you get for tampering with the root filesystem manually. try "apt-cache show konqueror", look at the dependencies, and reinstall them all ("sudo apt-get --reinstall install blah")
<ubotu> Package cube does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> heh
<danny500> !tar install
<eltese> m4v3rick_: NTFS
<danny500> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dr_willis> http://www.cubeengine.com/
<m4v3rick_> etlese, NTFS!! don't u even see them in linux?!!
<danny500> !installation
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Dr_willis> Cube 2: Sauerbraten
<vge> rjb: i gave up with broadcom wireless long time ago, but id had no real use to it
<vge> useless responce nro1
<danny500> is anybody here going to get the Nintendo Wii?
<rjb> vge: lucky you
<danny500> I am
<Dr_willis> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/sauerbraten/sauerbraten_2006_09_12_water_edition_linux.tar.gz?download
<visik7> danny500: yes when it will be out
<danny500> I'm getting cube 1
<rjb> vge: it worked fine through breezy & dapper
<Dr_willis> danny500,  why - thats the old one.
<Dr_willis> and i doubt if many servers exist for it.
<eltese> m4v3rick_: I see them but I cant get in them. I cant see what they contain etc etc
<poisonborz> Heh... dependencies, modules... in Windows, you have a program, you run a program. And if that program depends on something, then it writes a friggin error message to install that... not in linux....
<m4v3rick_> etlese: may i know how does it react when u double click any of 'em ??
<Dr_willis> poisonborz,  ive had winows installers INSSIST that i run in 16bit depth mode for my colors.. or they REFUSE to insrtall the stuff..
<LjL> poisonborz: actually, linux usually does that as well. of course, if the program is not *required* (views in konqueror are not required, you may have as many as you like), there's no reason it should give an error
<Dr_willis> poisonborz,  which sucked.. since it was my video card drivers i was trying to install.
<LjL> poisonborz: and, of course, things *do* get complicated when you delete files randomly, which you shouldn't be touching at all.
<eltese> m4v3rick_: It says this:  "mount: kan inte hitta /dev/sda5 i /etc/fstab eller /etc/mtab" <-- excluding the apostrophes
<dennister> omg...i can't believe i got back in
<vge> rjb:ndiswrapper or "native"?
<rjb> vge: neither works :(
<rjb> tried both
<dennister> i need some help real fast...i'm afraid i may have wrecked my entire installation...again :(
<poisonborz> I did not delete anything... I've just ran add/remove programs, and unchecked the ones I didn't needed (signature editor, aggregator, etc)
<vge> rjb: what you had that worked? i might try my luck if i need it in the future
<rjb> vge: used ndiswrapper , on amd64 even
<poisonborz> but it never said "look, if you uncheck X, you can't even browse your files"
<Dr_willis> theres a dozen+ ways to browse files
<LjL> poisonborz: indeed, that really shouldn't happen.
<m4v3rick_> etlese: i have something for you, it's easy follow the steps and it might work..exactly we are going to use another mount handler for ur ntfs partitons a programs called ntfs-3g
<rjb> vge: but ndiswrapper seems broken in edgy
<m4v3rick_> etlese: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<vge> rjb: :/
<Dr_willis> but ive only gotten in on the tail end of this. :)
<poisonborz> Willis: would you share some?
* Dr_willis downloads cube 1 and 2.
<dennister> i'm surprised i got any connection at all here
<Dr_willis> I perfer to use mc as my file manager, or theres. gentoo, thundar, worker, filerunner, and others...
<rjb> vge: refuses to load, and gives no debug info in logfiles at all
<dennister> <-------can't even surf using konqueror
<eltese> m4v3rick_: thanks
<Dr_willis> dennister,  thats interesting.
<Dr_willis> dennister,  try http://72.14.207.99   in konqueror
<dennister> interesting to u maybe; a panic for me lol
<Dr_willis> thats the ip of google.com by the way
<Dr_willis> one of their ip.s :P i guess.
<dennister> ok...and a few minutes ago i couldn't even get that
<dennister> now i can...whew!
<LjL> poisonborz: can you start konqueror from a console, and post all the output it gives to the pastebin?
<Dr_willis> the ip works?
<dennister> Dr_willis: yes, it does...i got google, but then i tried just gentoo.org and it wouldn't
<m4v3rick_> danny500 is really weired...0_o
<menace_> whats the main gui ftp program used by linux users?
<dennister> nor can i can to my localhost
<poisonborz> sure... moment
<Dr_willis> dennister,  that sounds like a dns issue.
<LjL> menace_, there is no "main" one.
<LjL> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LjL> menace_: Konqueror can act as an FTP client.
<Dr_willis> menace_,  theres a dozen of them+ more. :P i like to use mc's features for that.
<lupine_85> I use konqueror :D
<lupine_85> for fish:// as well - it r0x0rz
<Dr_willis> wine cuteftp.exe
<Dr_willis> :)
<menace_> i know that theres dozens of them and everything...i just want to know what a good gui ftp program
<dennister> yes, and i just got it to let go...had to go to a dhcp for a bit...then switched back to manual
* lupine_85 hides
* Dr_willis ducks
<Dr_willis> dennister,  hehheh
<menace_> oooh ill try konq
<Dr_willis> well got the cube 1 & 2 downloaded...  lets see..
<lupine_85> it's incredible what you can do with it - it makes my remote servers "just another directory"
<poisonborz> LjL: there you have it
<LjL> poisonborz: URL please
<dennister> k...got gentoo.org this time, but ooooooooo, it's ssoooo slowww...
<poisonborz> whoops :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28328/
<menace_> konq works great...thanks
<morfic> where can i place a option for X ? i tried placing it in xinit/xserverrc but it does not seem to take it from there when i restart kdm, X started on command line with that option starts fine (into the checkerboard screen with X, since no WM or config is loaded)
<poisonborz> (great... I've downloaded and extracted mc, but can't even open a folder without konqueror...)
<dennister> ok, how do i get to the bottom of this problem? surfing in konq is incredibly slow...i can't get to my localhost...at bootup my sshd script, looking for passphrase didn't show up...
<m4v3rick_> anybody knows how to enable LCD/CRT switch on laptop am ubsing kubuntu???
<Kermit> hey guys, im trying to install ksmoothdock, but i keep getting version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ksmoothdock), how can i install this? i tried apt-get install glibc-2.3.5-0ubuntu1
<m4v3rick_> i've done everything...Duh!
<Dr_willis> m4v3rick_,  what video card?
<Dr_willis> it could be a apci/bios issue.. ive never noticed if that button on my laptop works under linux.
<Dr_willis> morfic,  an option to do what exactly?
<LjL> poisonborz, i'm not sure. i'd try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" -- this will reinstall any packages that you had removed.
<Dr_willis> poisonborz,  downloaded and extracted? i just do a 'sudo apt-get install mc'
<m4v3rick_> intel using i810 driver
<m4v3rick_> Dr_willis: intel using i810 driver...
<LjL> Edgy also comes with a new KDE file manager btw, called dolphin
<Dr_willis> m4v3rick_,  eww...  heh heh..
<LjL> !info dolphin edgy
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Dr_willis> LjL,  it does? heh lets see
<dennister> can anyone help me please? networking issue here...
<Kermit> !info smoothdock
<LjL> Dr_willis: not by default, mind you
<sorush20> I'm getting ark errors when I try to extract to the folder that konqueror recognises as one with  a "/" in the folder name. Ark recognises that slash in the folder  name as a new folder... but since it dosen't exist it asks me if I wan to creat it .. should I report a bug ?
<ubotu> Package smoothdock does not exist in any distro I know
<Kermit> !info ksmoothdock
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install dolphin
<poisonborz> LjL: thanks a lot...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> Package ksmoothdock does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> lets check it out.
* Kermit cries
<dennister> cries too :(
<m4v3rick_> Dr_willis: is this u why asked me about my card??? :S
<Dr_willis> Kermit,  not yet ANOTHER OS-X wanna-be clone?
<mae> so how is hardware automagic in edgy
<morfic> Dr_willis: this matrox driver albeit being 7.1.1 compatible does not export the right ABI version so the module gets unloaded, the support forum thread said t use Option "IgnoreABI" in a section ServerFlags, which does no longer show up in man xorg.conf, X -ignoreABI however does start, ugh, but not reading xorg.conf it also is not even trying mga, great, answered myself
<LjL> Dr_willis: it's a simplicistic file manager that will probably be liked by Gnome converts, since it's got that filesystem-hierarchy-buttons-instead-of-address-bar thing
<morfic> Dr_willis: well then let me rephrase, do you know if Xorg still ussports -ignoreABI ?
<Dr_willis> m4v3rick_,  with the ati cards.. often the x config needs to be set right.. but with intel... i aint had one of those in years.
<Dr_willis> morfic,   no idea there.  that sounds like somthing to test from single user mode. or edit/check the  xinitrc file perhaps.
<dennister> fdoving?
<m4v3rick_> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<judgen> where is old header files stored?
<Dr_willis> morfic,  "X --help" shows ------->  -ignoreABI             make module ABI mismatches non-fatal
<dennister> |lostbyte|: ? can u spare some time?
<sorush20> how do I check if my .tiff file is okay or corrupted
<Dr_willis> LjL,  ICK! thats a nasty file manager. :P
<morfic> Dr_willis: and i double checked, it DOES detect mga and does load it, and usig -ignoreABI does allow X to start, now where do i add this kubuntu style to have it picked up if X gets started from kdm?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, hi :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: bah, i don't find it that bad.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Kermit> Dr_willis: i think it makes it look nicer :)
<Dr_willis> morfic,  lets check..  :)
<dennister> hi lostbyte...i really need you :(
<Kermit> any1 got any idea on my glibc problem?
<LjL> Dr_willis: i prefer Workbench clones over Explorer clones ;-P
<|lostbyte|> dennister, :) so what you up to today ?
<Kermit> error is: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by
<m4v3rick_> Kermit: try  sudo apt-get install kooldock
<morfic> Dr_willis: /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc seemed like a great choice based on -nolisten tcp in it already, but if i add -ignoreABI in there it does not honor it
<m4v3rick_> kermit: it's the same thing as ksmoothdock
<dennister> on the bright side i did get pacpl working in konsole...but now i have major networking issues
<LjL> i'd love to try kxdocker on edgy as well... if it worked ;)
<Kermit> awesome
<Kermit> thanks guys
<dennister> surfing in konq is incredibly slow...causing timeouts
<Kermit> ill try it now :)
<m4v3rick_> and if GCLIC is the problem   ..try installing it using ur package manager
<|lostbyte|> dennister, oh. ok
<dennister> i can't get into my localhost either
<m4v3rick_> GLIBC *
<|lostbyte|> dennister, how about firefox ?
<dennister> and my sshd server didn't show up on boot, asking for passphrase...not being loaded
<CVirus> !schedule
<dennister> i had removed firefox
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Dr_willis> morfic,  'startx' script has a place for options
<dennister> i was still struggling with java so much...so i decided to try and purge the machine of all sun-java and firefox
<Kermit> is their any setup needed for kooldock? it seems to load then just dissapear
<|lostbyte|> dennister, "i can't get into my localhost eithe" ... ?
<dennister> so that i could try again without so much clutter
<morfic> startx is only used from console, not by kdm, but let me try startx -- -ignoreABI (unless i remember that wrong)
* Ash-Fox likes how later on in the kubuntu edgy installer (running under vmware) has "WHO ARE YOU?" in caps
<dennister> no, i can't get into localhost
<|lostbyte|> dennister, get into ?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, you have a server ?
<dennister> i get an error that it can't locate the port...yes, a lamp server
<m4v3rick_> kermit: that's wht it's for :d dock all ur windows then go to the bottom edge of the screen ..the icons will appear
<wildchild> why can't I load .exe application with wine: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\DetelFone.exe": Module not found
<Kermit> sorry, im just a retard today it seems
<Kermit> thanks for the help m4v3rick_
<morfic> Dr_willis: ok startx -- -ignoreABI and kde is loading right now, all that is left getting it to work on boot with kdm now :/
<wildchild> I just typed: wine DetelFone
<wildchild> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> morfic,  try it from the console.. it may be that optionis no longer valid.
<sorush20> how do I recover data from a vfat formated usb stick?
<morfic> Dr_willis: morphish ^^ kde restarting xchat in session
<m4v3rick_> kermit: yw dewde :D
<dennister> my apache, mysqlserver, sshd, all of it was working beautifully...this is eventually to be a mythbox
<Ash-Fox> wildchild, you need to cd to the path where 'detelfone' is, and do a wine detelfone.exe
<|lostbyte|> dennister, edgy ??
<morfic> sorush20: like you had data and formatted it? if you just mean you used it in windows, then you should be able to mount it in linux as long as you have vfat built in or module loaded
<dennister> no, dapper, on amd74, kde 3.5.5
<judgen> amd 74 =)
<judgen> new model =)
<Dr_willis> morfic,  i see mentionof a   OPTIONFILE=/etc/X11/Xsession.options in    /etc/X11/Xsession
<dennister> oops. amd64, 2.6.15-27-amd64-k8 kernel
<sorush20> morfic: not formated it but just deleted it on a usb stick and want to recover it .. are there any programs in the repositories?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, nmap localhost
<|lostbyte|> ?
<morphish> Dr_willis: those options are scarse check man 5 Xsession.options (iirc)
<dennister> 'command not found'
<morphish> sorush20: oh, sorry, not sure, i would say download a undelete tool and make a friend with windows recover it :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, huh, 64bit kernel. never been around that..
<wildchild> Program Files: how can I go to diretory named: Program Files
<dennister> cries some more
<Dr_willis> morphish,  im just reading through startx, and xinitrc and so on . :P seeing whats goin gon.
<morphish> dennister: how is kubuntu64?
<Dr_willis> cd 'program files'
<Dr_willis> :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ping 127.0.0.1 ... does it ping ?
<shrimp> guys
<wildchild> Ash-Fox how can I go to diretory named: Program Files
<shrimp> I just installed kubuntu and I have a huge problem :(
<dennister> i think the first problem is why is the surfing so slow...yes it does ping\
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  cd 'whatever ya want'
<Ash-Fox> cd Program\ Files
<shrimp> it won't let me change the resoulution to 1024 by 768
<shrimp> :(
<neoncode> Can anyone help me get the fglrx drivers to work? I've fallowed all the guides and searched on the ubuntu forums and nothing seems to work. The output from flgrxinfo states "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".". And I'm not trying to run XGL.
<morphish> Dr_willis: yeah i kind of did the same but feel i hit a dead end, at least the driver loaded with startx :)
<dennister> it's pinging fine
<visik7> anyone use kblogger ?
<Ash-Fox> !fglrx
<shrimp> does anyone know what I should do?
<Dr_willis> morphish,  i actually perfer just good old startx. :)
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk2> shrimp: does your monitor support it? you on a desktop with crt? or on a laptop?
<morphish> also does not looke like i gained much :/
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: I tried that, no help.
<visik7> I'm tring to use kblogger
<Dr_willis> morphish,  i woudl THINK that config file you mentioned is the place for them to go.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, did you reboot?
<wildchild> Dr_willis: if I type cd Program FIles it says that directory doesn't exist; probably couse it's build with 2 words sapareted
<neoncode> yes
<|lostbyte|> dennister, how slow ? type kubuntu.com .. how much time does it take to load.. ?
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  you Failed to notice the use of single quotes dident ya. :P
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  cd 'directory with spaces in the names'
<morphish> Dr_willis: thanks for double checking, now we are both stumped ;)
<dennister> timing it
<cpk2> wildchild: you could just use tab completion
<visik7> I'm tring to use kblogger but there isn't any way to get it working
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, 'sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<CVirus> how can I restart my synaptic touch pad ?
<campbch> oye
<dennister> almost a full minute just to get a blank page...k, done
<campbch> i have a touchpad question too!
<campbch> :D
<|lostbyte|> dennister, then paste 82.211.81.240 in your url section. and hit enter. ?
<CVirus> !touchpad
<dennister> almost 90 seconds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<judgen> where is kernel headers stored?
<campbch> i got ksynaptics so that i could type and not be disturbed, but it's not working :(
<campbch> !ksynaptics
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28333/
<CVirus> !synatic
<CVirus> !synaptic
<ubotu> ksynaptics: A KDE application to configure Synaptics TouchPad. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 908 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc kfreebsd-i386)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dr_willis> theres that ksynaptic program.. but to use it as  auser - you have to enable a X option. "shmsomthing' :)
<dennister> well that was fast, but google was in my cache
<cpk2> wildchild: I believe this is the full path to program files wine directory .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<campbch> wait, what?
<cpk2> include the period
<judgen> where is kernel headers stored?
<campbch> how is it not working again?
<JosefK> indeed, you need Option "SHMConfig" "yes" in the mouse (synaptic) section of your xorg.conf
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Sorry, I got some of the last comand's output in there.
<campbch> where is xorg.conf stored?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, that was kubuntu's ip
<JosefK>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<campbch> thanks
<wildchild> Dr_willis: my bad:u can jump now :P I forgot to add: "
<thomas__> hi! Is there any good dc++ client working in kubuntu 6.06?
<dennister> oh dear...the numbers gave me google
<|lostbyte|> dennister, looks like your dns address are slow..
<|lostbyte|> dennister, refresh
<|lostbyte|> dennister, http://82.211.81.240/
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  thers also a differance btween single '  '   and double "  "  quotes
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  and dont use `   ` backticks by mistake
<Dr_willis> :
<wildchild> and that is?
<wildchild> this*
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, are you sure you have all the packages from the instructions?
<Dr_willis> One is more "heavialy" quoted - lol.. its a bash thang. :P read up on it some time.
<dennister> k...how do i get it back to normal,
<wildchild> k..
<dennister> those numbers 82.21...gave ne google again
<Dr_willis> foo=100
<shrimp> umm... sorry for being a noob but what do you do after installing a driver on linux (this is my first time)
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  then try  echo "$foo"  and  echo '$foo'
<|lostbyte|> dennister, If the ip's get the page faster, then its the dns server your isp has connected you too..
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Ah, oh wait a moment. flgrx-control wasn't installed. But does that effect it?
<dennister> ok...so how do i get it back to normal...this is very unusual...
<|lostbyte|> dennister, The ip's of your dns are stored in /etc/resolv.conf
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, it says quite clearly things are missing.. so, yes, that may effect it
<dennister> k...i remember...i'll try to edit that...or take a look anyway\
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, do you have the restricted kernel modules?
<eltese> Im back with some probbs. Trying to install my graphics driver. And when Im typing the command line sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.cfg my terminal tells me that the command was not found? :s
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Ok, right. Sorry about missing that. I'll reboot and see what happens... thanks for you help. If this doesn't work I may need it again. And yes I do.
<Dr_willis> dont use gedit. thats the gnome editor. :)
<campbch> :D
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Its not you, its your isp. find out if they have an alternate. ip or try switching the order in that file.
<eltese> ah okey :p So what should i use? Just following a FAQ ;)
<Ash-Fox> eltese, try kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sorush20> what kind of an error is this?
<Dr_willis> eltese,  nano, pico, vi, kate, kedit.   try one. :P
<campbch> ok, my synaptics device is still working :( in the way i don't want it to :(
<dennister> hold on...phone call, urgent
<campbch> kwrite
<campbch> :D
<Dr_willis> I actually like 'fte'
<Dr_willis> :)
* Ash-Fox likes mcedit
* campbch runs off and makes YATE
<cpk2> eltese: also even in gnome you shouldnt do sudo gedit you should do gksudo gedit =)
<campbch> :o now that's deep
<campbch> anyways, i added the line Option "SHMConfig" "Yes" and it is still not working :( it looks perfectly lined up with everything else but ksynaptics will not allow me to disable the device
<campbch> i can't type for long periods of time under most circumstances because there is no sensitivity setting, and the slightest touch will have me select a block of text for overwrite and then i have to stop, and redo it, or undo it, you get the idea :(
<campbch> anything i can do?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: No such luck, still doesn't work...
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, 'lspci |grep -i ati', what does it show?
<wildchild> what's the command if u wanna see in terminal all proccess running
<visik7> ps
<|lostbyte|> wildchild, top
<visik7> man ps
<Ash-Fox> wildchild, ps aux
<dennister> |lostbyte|: i'm back...son's panic on phone's over...looking for /etc/resolv.conf
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28336/
<Tokeiito> top
<visik7> top doesn't show all process
<|lostbyte|> :)
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Also i've just realised I should mention that i'm on edgy not dapper.
<wildchild> ps.. :)
<dennister> dang it all...my isp has rewritten resolv...but then it always does
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, something is broken with grep on your system.
<dennister> when i have to switch temporarily to dhcp to get connectivity, anyway
<wildchild> once I add kill -9 and my server shuted down I wonder why :)
<neoncode> huh? What do you mean?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, yes, it does.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, it returned lines that didn't contain 'ati'.
<dennister> i'll take another copy when i've got it right...for safekeeping in occasions like this
<neoncode> Ahh crap..
<|lostbyte|> dennister, :)
<neoncode> hold on a moment. lemme try runnning that command from tty1...
<|lostbyte|> dennister, also turn off ipv6, But i dought it, cause your system worked fine the days before this..
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, that command works the same anywhere...
<dennister> once i get this networking stuff straightened out...will that take care of getting into localhost, the sshd server, etc.?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Yea, crap... Now what...
<|lostbyte|> ok
<dennister> i'd really rather not turn off ipv6...it really helps with speed
<|lostbyte|> yes, so your isp supports it. you dont have to then..
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, what does 'cat /proc/version' say?
<neoncode> Linux version 2.6.17-10-386 (root@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-10.33-386)
<dennister> ubt my earlier question...once i get surfing faster, will that take care of my access to the port of localhost, the sshd server not loading, etc.?
<Ash-Fox> Alright, theres the first problem
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: What?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, no connection. You should be able to access it at the moment.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, what does, 'grep name /proc/cpuinfo' return?
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, it's the 386 kernel, it shouldn't be 386.
<neoncode> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: I get a choice on bootup...
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<dennister> no connection to what? the 10000 port?
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, if you installed that package, the 686 kernel would of been default normally.
<neoncode> Ahh. So the P4 is 686 not 386....
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sshd runs on port 22.
<neoncode> Do I get the restricted modules for 686 and reboot?
<dennister> k...it started...and my webmin at localhost is on port 10000
<dennister> which konq can't find at the moment...
<Ash-Fox> just install that, then reboot. don't do anything else.
<neoncode> ok, I'll reboot now.
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what error do you get ?
<dennister> "Could not connect to host localhost (port 10000)."
<Kr4t05> Oh, fiddle-sticks...
<Kr4t05> That's not good...
<Ash-Fox> Kr4t05, indeed.
<Kr4t05> I'm referring to my own problem, which I'm about to describe.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, okay, now do a sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dennister> and i just tried to restart apache2...got the error message that address already in use: make_sock...could not bind to address [::)...
<|lostbyte|> dennister, try, http://127.0.0.1:10000
<visik7> anyone using kblogger ?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Ok, I've done that. but it didn't show 686 on the grub menu...
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, what does cat /proc/version say?
<dennister> tried it, got same error message in konq...couldn't connect to the port
<neoncode> still 386
<|lostbyte|> dennister, how about ---> https://127.0.0.1:10000
<felixjet> is apache 2.0 the best option for a webserver?
<dennister> felixjet: yes
<Ash-Fox> neoncode... okay, give me a few minutes
<dennister> |lostbyte|: that secure server didn't work either
<shevegen> hello, how can i set default init to non-graphical login? (init 3)
<felixjet> k
<Ash-Fox> shevegen, 'nosplash' param in GRUB
<dennister> i access all of my servers through webmin, by going to localhost:10000
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, oh, it was obsoleted by linux-generic..
<neoncode> Ahh... I dual-boot with windows so I get the grub menu at boottime. Should I choose the -generic kernel instead?
<Ash-Fox> No, it should of done that in the first place
<dennister> |lostbyte|: do u think it could be a loopback problem?
<Ash-Fox> How can you be running edgy and have a 386 kernel that only existed in dapper?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, nope, I dont think so..
<Ash-Fox> 'Linux version 2.6.17-10-generic (root@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)) #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 (Ubuntu 2.6.17-10.33-generic)' is what you should be running.
<neoncode> I ran "apt-get install linux-386" thnking it's what I should have installed in the instructions on the ubuntu wiki.
<neoncode> I do get an option for the generic kernel though...
<dennister> k...well I'm going to try to fix the speed problem...and jericho is on now...will u be around later |lostbyte|?
<Ash-Fox> linux-386 still exists.. open up adept and type in the search '386'
<dennister> i'm hoping that fixing the speed and networking will take care of the localhost problem, 2
<|lostbyte|> dennister, https://localhost:10000
<|lostbyte|> ?
<Ash-Fox> then remove anything that's listed there that begins with 'headers', 'kernel' or 'linux'.
<felixjet> can "cron" be sttoped and removed from auto start?
<dennister> still the same error...and we know sshd is running
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Should I remove the 686 stuff also?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo apt-get install nmap
<Ash-Fox> neon, leave it be
<|lostbyte|> dennister, nmap -p 10000 localhost              ..?
<m4v3rick_> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.03-3 (dapper), package size 688 kB, installed size 2380 kB
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: it's complained that i'm trying to remove the same kernel that i'm running...
* Ash-Fox wonders if the kubuntu edgy iso has reached the mirrors yet
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: I've been running edgy since one of the betas...
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, oh blah. I forgot. You need to reboot, and choose the 686 kernel, then remove it -.-;
<dennister> k, the report is state: closed; service: snet-sensor-mgmt
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, I'm talking off the release iso :P
<dennister> only 1 ip address up
<Ash-Fox> *of
<neoncode> I don't get an option for 686 on startup. I just choose generic right?
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, yep.
<|lostbyte|> dennister, There is something else on that port.
<neoncode> right, brb.
<dennister> scanned in .041 seconds...k what?
<dennister> how do i find out?
<|lostbyte|> dennister,  sudo /etc/init.d/webmin restart
<RawSewage> It's the 26th
<dennister> got it!!! wahoo!!!
<|lostbyte|> :)
<dennister> gives |lostbyte| a huge tonguyey kiss :)
<|lostbyte|> :X
<dennister> lol
<|lostbyte|> dennister, nmap -p 10000 localhost              ..?
<dennister> perhaps now i can get back to fixing the chroot/firefox/java later on tonight
<dennister> it's now open (the port)
<|lostbyte|> ok :)
<morphish> Dr_willis: score! it is in kdmrc for kubuntu
<dennister> did u get it earlier that i got pacpla working in konsole?
<|lostbyte|> Anyways, Have a nice day, its Nighty night for me.
<dennister> night |lostbyte| :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, yes, i read. :) whats its syntax ?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: ok, so I remove the 368 stuff now right?
<Dr_willis> morphish,  i was just thinking that a few min ago myself..
<morphish> Dr_willis: ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -ignoreABI
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, yes.
<neoncode> 386 I mean. and ok.
<Dr_willis> morphish,  which seems ODD.  that means you got to configure both gdm and kdm seperately
<dennister> pacpl v --w4atomp3 --file=whatever...you've already cd'd to the directory where the file is
<morphish> Dr_willis: yes, very unfortunate
<Dr_willis> but i perfer kdm :)
<morphish> to make X server flags DM dependend is :/
<morphish> but at least i learned something here :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, cool.. its straight forward. tc bye..
<dennister> bye :)
<dennister> night all
<Dr_willis> morphish,  kde and gnome both need to get together and sync up on their nameing schemes and configs.
<ccomp5950> Any secret to getting Java to install for Firefox?  Followed the instructions best I can and not working.  Any common pitfalls I should know about?
<Dr_willis> 'startkde' vs 'gnome-session' ect.. :)
<yonkeltron> so any ideas on what time the release will happen?
<Dr_willis> ccomp5950,  its was a no brainer..
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install  sun-java5-jre
<LjL> yonkeltron: release? what release?
<morphish> Dr_willis: well, if they only left server flags alone and left server flags up to /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc and only ADD to what is in there maybe, instead of replacing, appending++
<ccomp5950> I see, I was going through the plugin method prescribed by the link from Firefox plugins
<ccomp5950> Thanks
<Dr_willis> gotta love doing it the hard way. :)
<thomas_> My sound disseapeard .. anyone know what it could be?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Ok removed.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, sudo apt-get install linux-generic (just to make sure it's fully there)
<morphish> ok, one last option to test
<neoncode> linux-generic is already the newest version
<Ash-Fox> Alright, now do: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-control
<Dr_willis> neoncode,  you using edgy?
<Ash-Fox> Dr_willis, yes.
<thomas_> anyone know where I can find the volume-controller?
<Ash-Fox> thomas_, kmix
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: allready all installed and yed Dr_willis
<neoncode> *yes
<Dr_willis> Ash-Fox,  linux-restricted-modules-generic -  is the restricted module package name. :)
<Dr_willis> not tried the ati drivers yet under edgy..
<Ash-Fox> Dr_willis, neither have I. Especially since my laptop doesn't work with fglrx.. but only the xorg ati ones :P
<Dr_willis> my x200 laptop did work with fglrx
<neoncode> Dr_willis, Ash-Fox: "linux-restricted-modules-generic" is also allready installed.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, alright, good.
<neoncode> Now what...
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, sudo aticonfig --initial
<neoncode> nothing to do, terminateing
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<neoncode> Ok, a few warnings about not affecting running session and it's made a backup xorg.conf
<morphish> why is everything (686 k7) obsoleted by generic?
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, make sure it's set to 'fglrx' when you run this, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: I've allready run that command... several times...
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, I would still like you todo it
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: Ok, sorry for being anoying...
<Ash-Fox> We just do all the steps properly once. And if doesn't work, then we'll do something else.
<neoncode> Should I enable the kernel framebuffer interface?
<thomas_> hmm .. I can't get any sound :( and it's not muted
<thomas_> and it worked perfectly before reboot
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, best leave it as no
<shrimp> will someone tell me how to switch my resolution to 1024 by 768 NOTHING I TRY IT WORKING :(
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ash-Fox> shrimp, xrandr
<Dr_willis> shrimp,  what video card?
<neoncode> Ok Ash-Fox, i've done that.
<campbch> what's the best way to have a program schedule a music file? as like an alarm?
<morphish> thomas_: checked dmesg? and comare current to an older one to see which module is loaded, perhaps it is loading the the wrong one before the one you need (happened in case of my nick, i had to blacklist the driver i didn't want)
<campbch> cron doesn't recognize music files :(
<Dr_willis> campbch,  xmms had an alarmclock plugin i thought
<Dr_willis> cron dont have anything to do with it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<morphish> campbch: i hear amarok has a plugin and xmms has one
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, reboot the system, so we can make sure there is no kernel module non-sense with what we did earlier
<Dr_willis> most likely cron cant access the audio devices
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, and it should work
<neoncode> right, see you in a few minutes...
<morphish> campbch: or write something that plays a wav with aplay in a script, cron can then execute the script to play that wav
<thomas_> morphish: what is dmesg?
<morphish> i so miss having EXA
<morphish> thomas_: a command you can run
<morphish> thomas_: in ubuntu also check /var/log/dmesg.1 .2 .3 and so on for the older messages i refered to
<campbch> well...
<morphish> thomas_: you can 'zcat /var/log/dmesg.1.gz' to see it
<morphish> thomas_: you can 'zcat /var/log/dmesg.1.gz | more' to see it
<campbch> i started alarm, and set it to a test time 60 seconds ahead, and it doesn't do anything
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: fglrxinfo still complains and I think I entred my monitors sync ranges incorrectly because it put my refresh rate down to 43Hz
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, working?
<Ash-Fox> Uh.. you should of just used the the detected values
<mickael> Hi all, I was wondering if any of you know of a fix for the "su" in terminal? when I type su and wait it says "
<mickael> su: Authentication failure
<mickael> Sorry.
<Ash-Fox> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, set them, logout, then use the 'restart xserver' option
<LjL> !root | mickael
<ubotu> mickael: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<neoncode> It couldn't audotect the monitor, so I chose "simple" and selected 15-Inch. I don't know what the actual ranges are...
<flower> hello
<Ash-Fox> mickael, tried 'sudo -i' ?
<flower> oh you are linuxians?
<Ash-Fox> flower, I'm a Amigian
<flower> haa
<flower> I am an atarian
<Ash-Fox> Never heard of Atarians from the Atari groups
<mickael> Ash fox thanks it worked!
<Ash-Fox> mickael, good =)
<flower> actually, not really a human, just a super intelligent  simulation of a human on 432 xeon servers
<flower> go on ask me anything
<vge> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<neoncode> flower: How do I get this damned fglrx driver working then?
<Ash-Fox> flower, what is the absolute value of PI?
<flower> dude, you are using ATI that's rough.  I go with Nvidia
<thomas_> zcat: /var/log/dmesg.1.gz: No such file or directory
<LjL> Ash-Fox, it's the number commonly referred to as . there.
<morphish> flower: doing the nvidia vs ati bit is not gonna help
<flower> yeah I know, I am just bitter cause I wasted a whole day trying to get it to work.
<flower> I think that ATI's drivers are broken
<neoncode> Do nvidia drivers work better?
<flower> yes
<dragonflyseven> So can the whole xgl/compix thing work if I don't have a graphics card? (techniclly I do, but if it is used for anything more graphics intensive than the first Half-Life, it crashes the computer.)
<flower> installing is waaay faster too
<neoncode> Did I hear that they support AIGLX now?
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, try the auto configuration option of the dpkg-reconfigure for your monitor, the when it asks you for the level of 'easiness' to set it up, choose easy
<morphish> flower: if they were broken than my xpress200m powered amd64 laptop couldn't run them ;)
<morphish> neoncode: latest nvidia does support aiglx
<flower> well then I am broken. I couldn't figure it out
<LjL> "latest" being a beta version
<flower> what did you do to get fglrx working then?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: I tried that before and it did this. I used the "medium" level now. Anyway i'm going to restart x now... brb.
<dragonflyseven> xgl/compiz*
<Ash-Fox> isn't all the nvidia drivers vulnerable to a specific attack that nvidia haven't fixed yet?
<flower> could be.
<morphish> flower: what hurts is when you have no help from a package manager, and the drivers end u pin /usr/X11R6/modules/drivers when you need them in /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<morphish> flower: check in which of the two dirs you have fglrx stuff
<flower> I feel your pain, I was there once
<thomas_> I give up
<morphish> Ash-Fox: should be fixed
<thomas_> :(
<flower> will do, in the mean time, I got a new card
<Ash-Fox> morphish, huh, what?
<morphish> <Ash-Fox> isn't all the nvidia drivers vulnerable to a specific attack that nvidia haven't fixed yet? <morphish> Ash-Fox: should be fixed
<Ash-Fox> If you say so.
<morphish> flower: hm, send me your ati card then
<neoncode> Ok, refresh rate back to normal but fglrxinfo still complains.
<morphish>  | WARNING: nvidia driver has a security problem with a hotfix available from nvidia here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html   <--- from #ubuntu+1 topic
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, what does it say?
<morphish> Ash-Fox: so i don't say so, i quote so ;P
<judgen> how do i check agp for ati? with an nvidia card i just to a "cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<judgen> but how do i do it with ati?
<neoncode> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28345/
<Dr_willis> hmm.. ive been seeing all these articals aabout oracle and ubuntu or redhat, and how there would be NO oracle Linux... geee..
<campbch__> there's an alarm program, but it says it requires gnome... the only other thing sounds a lot like kontact, but i don't need two programs if i like kontact and just need an alarm :(
<Dr_willis> Oracle is erasing Red Hat's trademarks from Unbreakable Linux and supporting it for less than Red Hat is a bolt from the blue.
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, did you have 3d acceleration before you installed the ati drivers?
<neoncode> before I installed fglrx no
<campbch__> :'(
<dragonflyseven> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<neoncode> but these drivers did work in edgy
<neoncode> in dapper sorry
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, oh for.. do a 'sudo grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log' please
<judgen> neoncode: what card do you have?
<neoncode> judgen: A Radeon 9600
<judgen> what problems are you having?
<judgen> no acc at all?
<neoncode> Ash-Fox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28346/
<neoncode> judgen: Yup, and fglrx drivers won't work.
<judgen> what is the last three lines in your xorg.conf?
<thomas_> I'm getting upset :(
<Ash-Fox> judgen, look at that paste url he gave
<morphish> campbch__: xmms-alarm - xmms general plugin for using xmms as an alarm clock.
<thomas_> I want my music .. grrr
<thomas_> Please help me
<campbch__> do i switch to xmms then? is it better than amarok?
<morphish> thomas_: lsmod | more  check if your sound card driver is loaded
<neoncode> Section "DRI"
<neoncode> 	Mode	0666
<neoncode> EndSection
<judgen> the last paste shows no errors, just that the card does not have accelerated 3d
<prower> Hello everyone :> Kind of an off-topic question but I'm sure someone here has probably seen it...is there a way to make all traffic through Apache uses SSL/Certificates through port 80 (assuming that port 443 is blocked by the ISP?)
<neoncode> That's my last 3 lines, sorry for the flood but I didn't see the point in paste bining it.
<judgen> neoncode: dapper or edgy?
<neoncode> edgy
<judgen> got the restricted modules?
<neoncode> fglrx and 3d accsell worked when I was in dapper. and yes I do
<Ash-Fox> judgen, note, I just got him off a 386 kernel, onto generic, with the restricted modules and everything.
<judgen> ok
<neoncode> and this card isn't broken or anything. I can play oblivion in windows just fine... Well, as fine as you can on a radeon 9600
<Dink> neoncode I have a script thath sould work for you sec let me find it
<neoncode> Dink: What script? what does it do?
<Dink> installs fglrx for you
<Ash-Fox> Dink, he uses edgy, and it is installed
<judgen> if you keep the edgy-rep fglrx installed just download the .run file from ati.com and run it with a "sudo sh %filename%"
<morphish> thomas_: although checking on this computer dmesg | more does not show much sign of my ac97 drivers
<thomas_> morphish: I don't think it was listed there
<neoncode> So what do I download
<neoncode> ?
<Dink> it will fix your fglrxinfo crap
<morphish> thomas_: what sound card do you have?
<judgen> the driver from ati.com
<neoncode> right.
<judgen> the 44mb package
<judgen> that ends with an .run
<Dink> i had same problem i use the same card
<thomas_> I have two cards .... one integrated in my motherboard ... but I never got it to work in windows so I bought a creative soundblaster 16 card
* morphish hopes neoncode notices dink
<judgen> Dink: post it to a pastebin
<neoncode> Dink, and the driver from ati.com fixes it? thanks morphish
<morphish> thomas_: second i have to google for something
<thomas_> snd_ac97_codec         93216  2 snd_ca0106,snd_intel8x0
<thomas_> snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec
<thomas_> i think those are my soundcard
<Ash-Fox> thomas_, standard soundcards, definated supported.
<Ash-Fox> *definately
<morphish> thomas_: the intel 8x0 sounds like it is for built in, btw go to bios and turn off your on board sound card
<Dink> neoncode, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28348/
<morphish> thomas_: then the only one found is the sb16 and everything hopefully straightens itself out
<Dink> chmod it so its executable
<Dink> and run it
<Ash-Fox> Dink, I can tell immidately that wasn't written for Edgy
<Dink> and I can tell you immidately it works on edgy
<neoncode> Should I run that?
<Dink> yes
<morphish> thanks dink, might come in handy this weekend
<thomas_> ok
<thomas_> I'll try
<Dink> np i went through sleepless nights trying to figure out why it ati.com drivers wouldnt work
<neoncode> Ok i'll try that script. I'll just edit out the wget bit because I allready downloaded it...
<Dink> ohh
<Dink> wait
<Dink> you have to change a line
<Dink> line 11
<judgen> Dink: if you have installed a fglrx package before you dont really need to make a dpkg of the .run file. Its installable as it is.
<morphish> that reminds me, why is /bin/sh dash and not bash, this confuses scripts madly
<judgen> yes
<judgen> dont use dash
<morphish> judgen: so to link to bash is not going to cause any harm?
<Dink> line 11 will give you problems
<Dink> make sure you fix that
<andrew____> hey guys how do i get to ubuntu>
<neoncode> Wait, so what do I have to do? and where do I run this script from or does it not matter?
<Dink> sudo cp -f ~/Desktop/APPS/ATI
<Dink> change that
<judgen> morphish: not that i am aware of
<Dink> actually you can probebly remove the ~/Desktop/APPS/ATI
<Dink> I just had my script in that dir
<morphish> judgen: good, then i'll leave it, drove me nuts trying tu use the install.sh from matrox and it kept on failing, to look at ls -al /bin/sh took me a while :/
<Dink> gtg pick up the wife... bbl
<neoncode> So I can comment out line 11 compleately and the wget line because it's allready downloaded?
<andrew____> how do i switch to the ubuntu channel
<andrew____> >
<andrew____> ?
<neoncode> andrew____: type "/join #ubuntu"
<andrew____> thanks
<andrew____> :D
<morphish> andersgo: in irssi? if you already: /j #ubuntu    then you can alt+1-0 and so on
<morphish> ack, wrong completed nick
<neoncode> Dink: so I can just comment out those lines?
<neoncode> ...?
<neoncode> Anyone?
<judgen> gaah where is the modprobe script in ubuntu....... its most common to be in /etc/modprobe.conf but nooooo not in ubuntu =(
<hombero> anyone have a few minutes to help me figure out which one i want, (kubuntu,edubuntu,ubuntu) etc>
<judgen> neoncode: yes thats what he said
<nolan_> \join #cakephp
<neoncode> judgen: right, thank you
<judgen> hombero: what enviroment have you used before
<felixjet> should i install apache or apache 2 ?
<campbch__> ok, xmms has definately crashed
<campbch__> and will not close, how do i kill it?
<campbch__> how do i view process ids?
<judgen> use ksysgard to kill it graphically
<TFrog> anyone had any good luck with ndiswrapper on Edgy Eft yet?
<felixjet> campbch__:  kSySGuard
<judgen> to get ids you use "ps" and to kill you just kill it
<judgen> hombero: do you come from mac or windows or linux or beos background?
<morphish> campbch__: ps ax , get the pid, kill -9 $pid
<neoncode> ok Dink, your script has run. I'll reboot now... wish me luck people
<campbch__> :o over my head :'(
<campbch__> i killed it graphically
<morphish> judgen: you see people come here switching from beos??
<campbch__> i am pointing to a directory, and a file on two separate attempts and xmms will not alarm.
<MegaMasterX> BeOS gave me nightmares.
<hatchek> Question about nvidia drivers... I know what the problem is, but not how to correct
<morphish> beos rocked on my BP6, back in the day
<judgen> hombero: (this is just an geralization) mac users tend to like gnome=ubntu, windows users tend to like kde=kubuntu, beos users tend to like xfce=xubuntu and edubuntu is just a collection of edcational apps for the same distro(s)
<now3d> hatcheck: what is it?
<campbch__> :o it froze again
<campbch__> ok, xmms is gone.
<judgen> campbch__: how do you make xmms freeze?
<judgen> campbch__: impressive achievement
<hatchek> Well, there are 2 kernel modules that load at boot which take over the nvidia thing before x11 gets ahold of them...
<campbch__> first time i hit... enable on one of the equalizer plugins
<campbch__> and the second time i hit current volume
<hatchek> This is causing the system to just stop and show the kubuntu loading screen
<campbch__> on the other plugin screen
<morphish> hatchek: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist them maybe?
<hatchek> If I do a ctrl+alt+f4 then I can rmmod these 2 modules and startx successfully
<campbch__> things are generally stable, ive not made anything else freeze at all, let alone twice in 60 seconds
<campbch__> and kde isn't even catching it
<hatchek> Morphish: I just add the 2, one per line in that file?
<morphish> hatchek: i keep the wrong wifi driver from taking over my card this way, should work for you too if you do not need those modules
<morphish> blacklist prims2_pci
<morphish> like this
<hatchek> morphish: OK, I'll give it a try and report back.
<morphish> of course add your module name, not mine ;)
<morphish> such a blacklist file is very handy
<felixjet> should i install php5 or 4 ?
<felixjet> or 4 and 5 ? xD
<campbch__> ok, i normally use my cell phone as an alarm, but it is not functioning, so i need to use my laptop. So far, xmms has frozen twice and will not play sounds when it doesn't freeze, kcron doesn't recognize music, kontact has no way to play sounds at a certain time, and amarok's alarm.py script will not do anything when the clock hits.
<morphish> felixjet: i have something that asked for php4.1 or higher and loves php5, this is as much as i know on the subject
<mickael> my xmms started freezing when I switch from one radio stream to another I have to close it every time I want to hear a diferent stream. I use kdydguard to kill it but notice mutiple xmms apps open when I kill one they all close?
<campbch__> where do i go next for an alarm? i need to get up at 4:30 tomorrow, and can't afford to miss it
<felixjet> morphish:  but php5 works fine? or too buggy yet'
<campbch__> it's an xmms conspiracy
<campbch__> definately spending wayyyy too much time on something that should take 30 seconds
<morphish> kcron will only run binaries most likely, make a little file that does aplay your_noisy.wav, chmod 700 it (or 755, see and find out, i hope 700) and then kron can run a script (as it likes to) that in turn plays a wav
<mickael> I still prefer xmms ove Amorock
<morphish> mickael: gentoo will drop xmms in less than 30 days
<morphish> the dev is too lazy to fix the bugs
<MegaMasterX> It will?
<MegaMasterX> Wow.
<campbch__> amarok is nice.
<morphish> http://farragut.flameeyes.is-a-geek.org/articles/2006/10/23/my-personal-birthday-present
<morphish> http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=152472
<MegaMasterX> ouch.
<mickael> I purged Amorock from my sys thats how much I luv it
<campbch__> :p
<mike> t-??h
<tolkan> Does anyone have any experience establishing .Xmodmap in Kubuntu?
<pluto> Good evening.  Is there are utility similar to xchat in xubuntu?
<Jucato> pluto: um try asking in #xubuntu ?
<Jucato> this is the Kubuntu channel
<pluto> Jucato: sorry.  I just noticed I was in the wrong room. Bye.
<Jucato> :)
<bLaZeD> lol
<morphish> what woud keep him from apt-get install xchat ?
<bLaZeD> he probly just installed linux
<bLaZeD> or somthng
<bLaZeD> im hoping...
<prower> Hmm...perhaps not, thanks anyway :>
<neoncode> Dink: That script did it!
<neoncode> Yes!
* neoncode is happy
<morphish> neoncode: so i won't be getting your ati card either? ;P
<neoncode> morphish: Why would you want an ATI card that old?
<morphish> neoncode: oh you must not be the x800 guy
<morphish> neoncode: what card is it?
<neoncode> I don't know exacly what that script did but it cracked it. Thank you very, very much Dink, and everyone else who helped me like Ash-Fox. =)
<neoncode> morphish: Radeon 9600
<morphish> nice card, i would take one
<Ash-Fox> neoncode, good to hear.
<morphish> all i have laying around is this matrox G550 in here with poorly supported xorg drivers (no EXA :( ) or a old GF2, which might be fun once nouveau gets included in xorg or distros
<neoncode> morphish: Not realy. I want to get one of those nvidia G80 cards when they come out.
<campbch__> how long after a release is released do people usually adopt it? generally, things will stay working, correct?
<luisa> hola
<neoncode> So yes, thankyou all very muchly.
<hatchek> ok, apparently the modules I turned off before arent there anyway so they arent the problem. But lsmodding leaves me wondering what vga16fb does?
<luisa> hola??
<azahid> can somebody help in understanding why the video quality on this mms://secure13.jumptv.com/channeli_hi link is so bad in linux but very good in XP? What can I do to fix it?
<morphish> hatchek: probably the 16 color mode frame buffer driver/part of it
<hatchek> morphish: i'll try blacklisting that :p
<rawrness> !MD5 sum
<rawrness> !MD5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<morphish> hatchek: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log when it fails from a terminal, see what error it gives, maybe it gives some more ideas as to which module is doing it
<morphish> juck, my zen micro has issues with the usb on this box
<hatchek> The log shows: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<hatchek> Then it says ***aborting** and proceedes to unload nvidia, ramdac and fb
<morphish> then instead of blacklisting others, do load that?
<hatchek> What is the opposite of blacklist?
<hatchek> The funny thing is, it was working before I restarted
<Brydenn33> whitelist? lol
<tolkan> its whitelist.
<campbch__> :P
<tolkan> does anyone know about .Xmodmap in Kubuntu?
<hatchek> But im not really sure now what I did
<tolkan> I'm trying to get mouse buttons and keyboard buttons to stick
<Brydenn33> and of course the Gray List is in the middle ;) lol
<tolkan> and its not working
<morphish> brb
<method|> edgy out?
<rawrness> tomorow
<method|> cool
<method|> i have xgl and beryl on dapper, if i do an upgrade to edgy will it break anything?
<rawrness> who knows :P
<cellofellow> I'm still on Dapper. I just downloaded the Swiftfox 2 deb package. What would be the best way to install that?
<rawrness> i broke my stystem like 3 times typing to update
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<rawrness> but i am a moron
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: I also have Swiftfox 1.5 still installed. Upgrade rather than installation.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: what about my profile? will many extensions like Gmail Skins and Greasemonky and Google Toolbar break?
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: Some extensions and themes aren't updated yet so they won't work.  Most things do though
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: so, I don't have to uninstall 1.5 first?
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: I also have Firefox 1.5 which insists on being there.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: No.  dpkg -i will upgrade it just like it does with everything else
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: You don't remove firefox.  sudo dpkg -i file.deb  will handle everything for you
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: could FF 1.5 and SF 2.0 exist without a fight?
<cellofellow> coexist rather.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: You have to have firefox installed.  It upgrades it all for you.  You have no worries
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: ok. I'll take your work for it.
<sombra> boa noite
<sombra> alguem pode ajudar
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: I use swiftfox and upgraded using the .deb package today from firefox 1.5.0.7 to swiftfox 2.0 without issues.  It's built that way for reasons
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: ok, thanks
<sombra> gostaria de saber como configurar um servidor para hospedagem de sites no ubuntun
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cellofellow> What's the keystroke for openning a terminal within konqueror?
<Jucato> cellofellow: F8
<cellofellow> Jucato: thanks, forgot it.
<Jucato> :)
<cellofellow> hmm, not working.
<Blacken> Gotta love dist-upgrades. Kernel panic in the install, broken package hell, and then, to top it off, it decided to scrum GRUB. And there was much rejoicing.
<Hawkwind> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<campbch__> hmmm... everything necessary seems to be set up with the exception of my synaptics thing, but i'll live with that...
<coder921> Any PPPoE package already available on the LiveCD?
<Hawkwind> Hmm, that's not the right fact
<campbch__> i need to darken the theme a bit to save my eyes, if i were to install a theme from kde-look.org would it cover everything?
<Jucato> coder921: nope. you can use the "pppoeconf" command in Konsole, though
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I know about the page...at this point it's time to vent and throw rocks. :p
<cellofellow> campbch__: most of the kde-look themes I've installed have been pretty all-inclusive.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: That's not the one I wanted you to see
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Aha.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: fdoving made one today that has a very handy script and works like a charm
<Blacken> Hawkwind: It's a little late--I'm mid-breakage ATM.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: The thing panicked in the middle of the bloody install.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I'm trying to recover without reinstalling.
<sombra> i from Brasil,give support
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: it broke a theme and a couple of little extensions, but Googel Browser Sync and Toolbar, Performancing, and Gmail Skins and Greasemonkey are fine.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: If I can find the URL it'll help you fix the problems
<motorhead> hai
<Blacken> Hawkwind: That'd help a lot, thanks.
<cellofellow> The Firefox 2 defualt theme is a LOT nicer than Firefox 1 & 1.5. I might actually keep it.
<campbch__> alright :D
<coder921> Jucato:thank u
<Hawkwind> Blacken: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<cellofellow> To bad no one could help sombra
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I'm in the middle of trying basically the same thing at the moment.
<cellofellow> Which version of KDE does Kubuntu Edgy have?
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Right now I'm chrooted into my broken install and am re-dist-upgrading.
<Jucato> cellofellow: 3.5.5
<cellofellow> Jucato: that's the latest, right?
<Jucato> yep
<hatchek> Yes!
<hatchek> I figured it out
<campbch__> i got a theme, installed it, but it won't... install... and it's not under available themes
<hatchek> Last time I used adept, I updated the kernel and didnt update the linux-restrictedmodules thing to match it
<hatchek> All better =D
<Jucato> campbch__: what kind of theme? could you give a link so we could double check?
<campbch__> it's a .kth file...
<Jucato> ah
<campbch__> i dont have the link anymore :( it's smooth_grey
<campbch__> it should go automatically?
<campbch__> o.O
<Jucato> campbch__: did you use the Theme Manager from KControl (not system settings)
<campbch__> where is kcontrol?
<Jucato> campbch__: Alt+F2, "kcontrol"
<hatchek> locate kcontrol
<campbch__> i got it
<Jucato> campbch__: .kth themes (which, imho, are basically useless most of the time) can only be installed using the Theme Manager from KControl
<hatchek> Question, how do I enable num lock by default?
<Jucato> hatchek: System Settings -> Mouse
<campbch__> it works!
<LjL> hatchek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<hatchek> ty LjL
<Jucato> LjL: unnecessary in KDE
<Hawkwind> I thought it was enabled by default in KDE
<Hawkwind> That's a Gnome specific only how-to that isn't needed here
<Jucato> hatchek: you don't need that link. you can enable Num Lock in System Settings -> Mouse
<hatchek> Im not seeing it
<Hawkwind> Or do it there :)
<Hawkwind> hatchek: systemsettings   Type that in a terminal, then click on Mouse
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hatchek: Sysetm Settings -> Keyboard
<Jucato> damn I need to get some tea
<hatchek> Ahh
<Jucato> rofl
<hatchek> Nice
<hatchek> :p
<Hawkwind> Bahhh, I even said mouse as well as I was watching Jucato type
<Hawkwind> Hah
* Jucato wonders why in the world he kept on saying "mouse"
<Jucato> hatchek: sorry for the confusion :P
<hatchek> no probs
<hatchek> :p
<hatchek> Ok next order of business.. turning on the samba server
* Jucato goes away now...
<campbch__> :o
<pault> hellllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<pault> oi
<intelikey> it's back
<Jucato> hi intelikey
<super_noobs> pault diz corno
<campbch> killed
<campbch> my resolution :'(
<intelikey> Jucato
<Dink> neoncode, cool glad it worked :)
<neoncode> =D Perfectly. I can view the DOA X2 trailer in fullscreen with no slowdown. xD
<intelikey> man getty says that -l login_program     Invoke the specified login_program instead of /bin/login.   could that be done on a per user basis ?
<campbch> and it won't go back to the original settings, is there a way to completely redefaultatize my theme?
<dragonflyseven> Ok, I am getting sick of strange sound issues. Does anyone know of a reason that sound would work perfectly playing a flash video in firefox for about a minute, then suddenly get stuck and repeat like a broken record? If I close the tab the sound goes away, but if I restart the video it does it again, but in a different place.
<hatchek> I dunno, I noticed that often times audio will begin to pass the video and cause sync problems
<hatchek> Youtube is notorious for this
<dragonflyseven> Yes, it happens in youTube. I had another crackling sound issue in dapper, but now that I use edgy it is this. Is there a way to switch sound rendering things, like a software mode rather than a sound card?
<Dink> How do I get keyboard models to show up in keyboard layout. Right now nothing comes up just blank ?
<campbch> :o
<stephen_> Hello all
<stephen_> Does anyone know if there are packages out there for dapper for digikam 0.9.0-beta3
<intelikey> Dink maybe install other locals ?  or kde-i18*'s
<Dink> can you elaborate some more on what you mean by locals ?
<Dink> should be .us
<motorhead> damn
<BluesKaj> gut ebening
<intelikey> Dink apt-cache locale
<intelikey> Dink i mean type  "apt-cache search locale"  in a konsole
<Dink> yea i figured your mistyped
<intelikey> note language packs and locales
<Jucato> intelikey? mistype? no way!
<Jucato> :p
<intelikey> Jucato lol
<Dink> yea all then en already installed
<dragonflyseven> Where are all the sound card settings located?
<hatchek> try kmix
<intelikey> you want a keymap that is not en-us install a locale that is not en-us
<Dink> belocs-locals-bin, liblocale-gettext-perl, locales, mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb, thunderbird-locale-en-gb, util-linux-locales
<dragonflyseven> Also, if I just comment lines in xorg.conf, is that an ok way to disable an eraser/pointer stick mouse?
<campbch> i can't believe it
<campbch> everything's changed
<Dink> I was trying to setup the logitech keyboard but when I went in there nothing came up
<Dink> the keyboard layout
<Dink> the drop down list nothing is in there
<BluesKaj> has anyone had a fonts holdback prob with edgy update
<campbch> the theme manager borked my resolution, the background of the windows, the actions menu now i cant even edit as root from konqueror O_O
<Jucato> I've got *LOTS* of held back packages when I dist-upgrade :P
<campbch> is there any way to restore defaults on everything? everything kde starts with?
<campbch> massive kde rollback?
<intelikey> campbch rm -fr ~./kde
<Jucato> campbch: rename your ~/.kde to ~/.kde_backup
<Jucato> just to be safe...
<campbch> i had everything i wanted, it took 30 seconds to get eeevvverything :(
<intelikey> should be done from a console without kde running.
<BluesKaj> some of the holdbacks are  a sources list problem
<campbch> where is kde?
<Jucato> ~/.kde
<intelikey> where is kde ????   scattered all over /usr/*  and your home dir
<campbch> do i say ~? or the path?
<campbch> does it matter?
<httpdss> campbch: if you want to control which apps startup, got to systemsetting > advanced > session manager
<campbch> thats not it
<intelikey> ~ == $HOME
<campbch> k
<Jucato> campbch: err... logout, then Ctrl+Alt+F1, then type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop", then "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_backup"
<Jucato> then "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<campbch> :o
<Jucato> take note of the spaces
<campbch> no way
<campbch> here we go....
<campbch> how do you memorize all that?...
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> write them down?
<campbch> for all the times one would have to redo kde in his life
<neoncode> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cellofellow> OO.o 2.0.4 is released. Will that version be in Edgy?
<intelikey> Jucato once again let me mention that if a backup is desired one should use a tar archive because far too often people think they can just move that dir back and all will be restored but it doesn't overwrite by default.  tar however does.
<Jucato> someone here mentioned once that it's possible to get 3d hardware acceleration with just the "nv" driver. is it really possible?
<Jucato> intelikey: er.. yeah :)
<Jucato> !openoffice.org edgy | cellofellow
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Jucato> cellofellow: read up :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: maybe with Intel on-board cards.
<cellofellow> Jucato: thanks, answer = yes
<Jucato> er.. "nv" :P
<cellofellow> What drivers are included?
<intelikey> hmmm cellofellow i didn't know intel on board cards were nv ???
<felixjet> !drp
<felixjet> ups
<Jucato> nv is the free/open-source driver for NVIDIA
<felixjet> !ftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> I know nvidia and ati aren't but there are more drivers.
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<cellofellow> Jucato: oh, never mind then.
<Jucato> :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: I do know I've never heard of propriety drivers for Intel or VIA integrated cards.
<Jucato> I want to see if I can live without much nonfree stuff. well obviously I can't live without libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs eheheh :P
<cellofellow> Jucato: so they must be open source drivers only.
<Jucato> cellofellow: probably. but I don't know whether IGP's have 3d hardware acceleration
<campbch> worked perfectly :D thanks!
<Jucato> campbch: <intelikey> Jucato once again let me mention that if a backup is desired one should use a tar archive because far too often people think they can just move that dir back and all will be restored but it doesn't overwrite by default.  tar however does.
<cellofellow> Jucato: maybe turning on the kernel-framebuffer module in X will make things faster. I had to for my tnt2 with nvidia-legacy driver.
<campbch> what's it mean
<campbch> ?
<Jucato> cellofellow: nah. it's not about the speed, though. 3D Desktop won't work without hardware acceleration. anyway thanks! :)
<Jucato> campbch: ask intelikey :)
<campbch> so...
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I hope the cups server is better in the stable release than this one
<Lunar_Raven> hi everyone, I installed the new fedora along side my kubuntu today for fun.  However, my computer is now slow as hell..i think i accidently deleted my swap..anyway to see?  and if i did, can i get it back?
<cellofellow> campbch: means make an uncompressed tar archive of your stuff.
<mark_> can any one help regarding ipp
<campbch> i dont back up a directory, i back up a .tar file, because the way it handles the copying of the two are different?
<campbch> did i make a backup?
<mark_> can any one help regarding ipp
<mark_> can any one help regarding ipp
<campbch> i was going from a backup to the current, not the other way around?
<Hawkwind> mark_: Stop repeating yourself please
<Dink> intelikey, btw i found the fix to my problem... rm -rf /usr/share/X11/xkb, sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11
<cellofellow> Jucato: well, without hardware, meaning GPU, acceleration of 3D renering, things are really slow, and your framerate dips to like 0.5 fps. Thats what the GPU is all about.
<Hawkwind> mark_: If/When someone knows they will help you.  However, it's best if you be descriptive in what you need help with exactly
<intelikey> means if you try to restore from your backup dir of the old kde configs, you need to rm the new existing ~./kde first.  then move the backup dir to ~/.kde campbch
<cellofellow> Jucato: so theres were speed comes in.
<mark_> ok
<intelikey> Dink is that edgy ?
<Dink> yeah
<kolin> what c compiler is used to compile konversation?
<campbch> alright :P
<Jucato> cellofellow: well my card has hardware acceleration. but the open source drivers aren't able to use them afaik
<intelikey> ok.   that's a bug  i hope it's reported.
<Lunar_Raven> hi everyone, I installed the new fedora along side my kubuntu today for fun.  However, my computer is now slow as hell..i think i accidently deleted my swap..anyway to see?  and if i did, can i get it back?  <-----anyone?
<Jucato> kolin: ask in #konversation. they might now (if someone's there)
<kolin> thanks
<cellofellow> Jucato: well, since nvidia has release their own drivers, I think the insentive to hack the cards has sort of gone away.
<Dink> i never really payed attention to it until now that i actually have time to setup my keyboard properly
<Blacken> Xorg seems to be misconfigured to only allow root to start it. Can anyone point me to where to go to fix this?
<Lunar_Raven> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<dennis__> is it possible to convert a perl script to a .deb ??
<cellofellow> Blacken: I dan start X as user, startx in a normal terminal, while X is not running, starts X in vt:7 like normal, but as user.
<intelikey> Blacken rm ~/.*auth*
<Blacken> intelikey: And that does what, exactly?
<intelikey> unlock it
<mark_> i have a ubuntu 6.06 printserver and i we have here a windows client install the printer through ipp in windows machine when i finished installed the driver in th windows machinel; when i try to print it got no result what should i do?
<Blacken> Alrighty.
<intelikey> may need sudo
<jbrouhard> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Blacken> intelikey: I'm currently running X as root, because it was the only way to boot it. :p
<kolin> jucato, they sent me back over to you guys
<kolin> cause it may be a distro specific problem
<cellofellow> does X run as root, or as some kind of special system user?
<mark_> i have a ubuntu 6.06 printserver and we have here a windows client install the printer through ipp in windows machine when i finished installed the driver in th windows machine; when i try to print it got no result what should i do?
<intelikey> it will run as root
<intelikey> kdm default doesn't allow root login
<Jucato> kolin: er, I thought you were just asking a general question
<BluesKaj> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> but that's a whole different ball of wax
<megamasterx> Help! I've got some bad things that just happened...
<cellofellow> intelikey: I know that, but I'm taling about the actual X server daemon. Would it be more secure to have it run as a system user than as root?
<kolin> nopers
<kolin> i can't install the newest version of konversation
<megamasterx> I tried installing ubuntu-desktop to run a program...
<megamasterx> But now I've messed my entire installation
<jbrouhard> oKAY
<megamasterx> my resolution is messed up
<intelikey> cellofellow it wont run as anything but uid=0
<jbrouhard> Is there any documentation that explains the *buntu boot process ?
<Jucato> kolin: on Dapper? the latest available on Dapper is Konversation 1.0
<jbrouhard> I have a friend who wants to look at it in depth ?
<cellofellow> intelikey: hmmmm, oh well.
<mark_> can i private message someone
<intelikey> cellofellow do a ls -l /etc/X11/X  /usr/bin/Xorg
<cellofellow> k
<intelikey> see the S   suid root.
<kolin> yeah
<kolin> dapper is right
<kolin> i have 0.19
<cellofellow> intelikey: ok, whatever that means. I assume it means that only root can exectute the file?
<Jucato> !konversation dapper-backports
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu5~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 6036 kB, installed size 12204 kB
<Jucato> kolin: ^^^^^^
<Jucato> kolin: you need to enable dapper-backports to get version 1.0
<reynaldo__> hello... which package i need to play mp3 files?
<crweb> what happened to kgpg?
<intelikey> cellofellow oh contrare.  it means that whom ever exec's it it is still running as root.
<kolin> how do i do that?
<crweb> More context:  what happened to kgpg in edgy!?
<intelikey> that's what sudi bit does.
<Jucato> kolin: in your sources.list, enable the dapper-backports repository
<intelikey> err suid
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cellofellow> intelikey: so, if it's executed by user, it becomes root anyways?
<Jucato> !repositories | kolin
<ubotu> kolin: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> prezactly cellofellow
<kolin> ahhh...ok then
<kolin> thanks!
<kolin> let me see if i can get this working
<intelikey> and on a system that does not allow suid that means that it fails to exec for anyone but root.
<intelikey> I may be running the only NON-SUID linux box in the world today.
<intelikey> not a boast jut a guess.
<reynaldo__> whats the necesary codec to play mp3 files???
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<megamasterx> Why do I have to move my mouse to the edge of the screen to move my screen around?!
<megamasterx> How can I fix it?
<megamasterx> Its getting annoying.
<Jucato> ??
<megamasterx> My resolution doesn't take up my entire screen.
<intelikey> megamasterx the vertual rez. in /etc/X11/xorg.conf comment it out.
<megamasterx> ?
<megamasterx> Sorry, i'm getting sleepy and its tough to understand.
<megamasterx> \Pastebin it?
<intelikey> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<megamasterx> ok
<cellofellow> Yeah, I like that feature. In fluxbox and xfce, I can drag a window to the edge of the screen, and it pops up in the other side of the screen in the next virtual desktop.
<cellofellow> Not KDE, that I've noticed.
<megamasterx> Uhm
<Jucato> KDE has that, too
<megamasterx> I'm gonna pastebin this
<intelikey> scroll down or search for the word "vertual"    comment it out.   (put # as first char of the line)
* cellofellow feels a little foolish.
<megamasterx> It popped an error
<megamasterx> or two
<Jucato> but megamasterx's problem isn't what you're talking about cellofellow
<megamasterx> 2 X Errors
<cellofellow> Jucato:  I realize that now.
<megamasterx> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<megamasterx> I guess it needs a little configuration
<jbrouhard> #kgpg
<jbrouhard> err
<megamasterx> ?
<jbrouhard> !kgpg
<jbrouhard> ooh
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 431 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<jbrouhard> HAHA
<cellofellow> Jucato: So, how do I enable the desktop windows dragging thing?
<Jucato> hold on.
<intelikey> megamasterx looks like the wacom device thingy
<megamasterx> I'm tired of having to scroll around my screen.
<megamasterx> And what?
<intelikey> comment that out too.
<cellofellow> megamasterx: yeah, wacom device, useful if you own one, anoying if you don't.
<megamasterx> wacom?
<megamasterx> O-o
<cellofellow> megamasterx: pen-tablet things.
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<cpk2> intelikey: couldnt he just do ctrlalt+/- until he got the right resolution
<megamasterx> I'm getting
<megamasterx> 169
<intelikey> cpk2 prolly but why have to do that each time you login ?
<intelikey> cpk2 just commenting out the vertual rez fixes that.
<megamasterx> restarting X brb
<cellofellow> Jucato: I'm not finding that option in kcontrol.
<intelikey> i have a question.   "man getty" says that " -l login_program     Invoke the specified login_program instead of /bin/login."   could that be done on a per user basis ?
<megamasterx> >: ( This is making me mad now.
<cellofellow> intelikey: I don't understand. getty runs before login, it's the login manager for the console.
<cellofellow> intelikey: so how can it tell what user it is?
<intelikey> cellofellow getty runs login.   so when you login it calls login to start your session.
<cellofellow> intelikey: you can set different shells for users if that's what you want.
<intelikey> cellofellow no
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> :/
<intelikey> thanks for the input anyway.
<Jucato> cellofellow: strange, I had it on Dapper, can't do it know on Edgy... give me a few more minutes :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: I'm still on Dapper for a few more days.
<cellofellow> what are bogomips?
<cellofellow> Sysinfo for 'josh-desktop': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Pentium III (Katmai) at 449 MHz (899 bogomips), HD: 3/11GB, RAM: 284/313MB, 90 proc's, 1.11d up
<intelikey> see getty is called by init. thus it is running as root. i am looking for a way to automate a startx session for one login who knows nothing about cli on this primarily console only system.  the user can't issue startx because the system is nosuid.   thus if init doesn't do it it don't get done.
<Jucato> cellofellow: iirc, in the Window Behavior, the "traverse window on all desktops" gives that feature
<cellofellow> Jucato: ok
<cellofellow> Jucato: wait, I have that checked and it's not working.
<Jucato> hm.. how about "Desktop Navigation wraps around"?
<intelikey> and i don't want *dm as my console login....   thus the question can getty call something besides login on a per user basis.
<Jucato> cellofellow: I'm really baffled that I can't do it know on Edgy (KDE 3.5.5)
<cellofellow> Jucato: I don't see that anywhere.
<Jucato> it's just below the "Traverse windows on all desktop"
<intelikey> jucato  "K"now ?   too much kde for you.
<Jucato> anyway, I swear I was able to do it on Dapper KDE 3.5.4...
<Jucato> lol
<cellofellow> Jucato: that's set too, has been all along.
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah.. too much K...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> hmm must be something else then...
<intelikey> at least one too much.
<cellofellow> Jucato: those seem like they should be it though. Strange.
<kolin> all worked out jucato
<kolin> thaks for the help
<Jucato> kolin: sure no probl :)
<Jucato> problem*
<kolin> seems i had a whole bunch of upgradable packages
<intelikey> i liked probl   thought you were coining a new one.
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> kolin: notably, Kopete and K3b
<Jucato> probably Amarok too, not entirely sure though
* cellofellow hits cursor against side of screen hoping it will break the little wall.
<Jucato> heheh
<cellofellow> No luc
<Jucato> sorry cellofellow... I'm as puzzled as you are...
<cellofellow> luck
<intelikey> opps arrest cellofellow for cursor abuse.
<Jucato> lol stupid me
<Jucato> :)
* cellofellow runs away from the cursor police.
<Jucato> cellofellow: Window Behavior, Advanced Tab, Active Desktop Borders, set to "only when moving" or "always enabled"
<intelikey>  Active Desktop Borders  <--- that'd be it.
<cellofellow> of course! that's the one option I didn't try,'
<intelikey> lol
<xsacha> would this work? : sudo linux32 wine explorer notepad stuff.txt ?
<Jucato> didn't sound logical to me at the time... active window borders... :P
<cellofellow> Active Desktop Borders, I guess it makes sense. Should talk to KDE devs about that.
<intelikey> xsacha if linux32  is a command that can take the rest as args then it shoud.
<hammer> yo! i've set up midi!
<xsacha> linux32 runs a 32-bit program in amd64 arch
<Jucato> hammer: good for you. you're one in a million I guess
<intelikey> xsacha i'm not sure about the dubble app "explorer notepad"   but i don't do windows
<hammer> Jucato: =)
<xsacha> yeah in explorer, anything you enter will be run through system call
<cellofellow> hammer: really? how'd you do it? and what apps do you use?
<intelikey> xsacha also generally you specify the path to the .exe files. and include the extentions.   but again i don't do windows.
<hammer> cellofellow: apt-get timidity
<hammer> cellofellow: i needed midi for KGuitar
<xsacha> in windows, like linux, it'll check PATH dirs
<hammer> cellofellow: apt-get *install* timidity
<xsacha> just wondering if there's any problems having all those programs run eachother
<cellofellow> hammer: is that similar to Finale? (Never actually used finale noteworthy composer instead.)
<hammer> cellofellow: dunno =)
<hammer> !finale
<Blacken> Friend of mine just upgraded his Thinkpad R60 (with what I believe is an Intel wireless device) to a linux-686-smp kernel, and now wireless has decided to die. Anyone have any experience with this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finale - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jucato wants/needs a Finale clone on Linux
<cellofellow> hammer: sound card midi or usb? I don't have a MIDI sound card.
<hammer> cellofellow: built-in ac97
<cellofellow> hammer: Finale is a commercial MIDI and note program for Mac and Windows, runs around $600.
<intelikey> xsacha shouldn't be.   but something like this might fix it if it fails. "sudo linux32 wine /full/path/explorer.exe /full/path/notepad.exe /relative/path/from_your-C:\\/stuff.txt "
<cellofellow> hammer: ok. I've got a USB cable hope it works.
* cellofellow thinks Noteworthy Composer is ok.
<hammer> cellofellow: actually, timidity is fully software
<felixjet> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<cellofellow> hammer: what's that mean?
<hammer> cellofellow: it does not depend on hardware, i think
<intelikey> or perhaps /relative/path/from_your-C:\\/notepad.exe  if it's actually an arg to explorer.exe
<cellofellow> hammer: I've looked in the repos and saw Timidity, and also saw LilyPond, which is a TeX based note-layout program. Anybody ever used that?
<xsacha> doesn't need full path intelikey :)
* hammer gotta go
<hammer> bb
<cellofellow> hammer: bye bye
<intelikey> xsacha good i haven't played with wine in ages.  it used too.
<xsacha> works same as windows :)
<intelikey> i guess the configs are getting better.
<cellofellow> Anybody know if there are Google Earth deb packages anywhere? on the google website I can only find a self-extracting bin file.
<cellofellow> Windows-style yuck
<Satafterh> <cellofellow> automatix has it
<cellofellow> Satafterh: where's it get it?
<Satafterh> <cellofellow> no idea
<intelikey> xsacha as to the origenal question/thought the longest single command line i have yet typed in a console is about three pages/screens long.   linux is not limited to 256 chars like dos was/is    it's 64k
<bLaZeD> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Satafterh> <cellofellow> i have it installed and it works fine
<xsacha> yeah, sure, probably a script though.. i was talking about amount of programs run directly in one line :P
<intelikey> me to
<cellofellow> intelikey: and, just curiose, what is the longest bash script line you've written.
<intelikey> cellofellow i don't know.
<xsacha> ls and cd, etc.. :P cheating
<cellofellow> intelikey: oh, well.
<intelikey> cellofellow i used to make all my scripts one line long but others whine about it so...
<cellofellow> xsacha: cheating? what's that mean? I don't get it.
<cellofellow> intelikey: I think lines are easier, but to each his own.
<xsacha> what about number of programs in a row that run eachother
<Satafterh> has edgy been released yet
<xsacha> no
<cellofellow> intelikey: is there some kind of escape character to break lines up in bash?
<bLaZeD> Satafterh, lol i was typing that question
<Jucato> a few more hours...
<xsacha> you mean: \
<bLaZeD> will it be released at 12 tonight?
<Satafterh> <bLaZeD> you owe me then
<intelikey> cellofellow yes \
<bLaZeD> hehe
<Satafterh> <bLaZeD> pay with paypal
* bLaZeD dcc's Satafterh 5 bucks
<bLaZeD> there
<cellofellow> Is there no Google Earth deb package cause the linux version, google earth 4, is still beta?
<bLaZeD> cellofellow, i think the plf packaged a google earth
<bLaZeD> might wanna google it
<intelikey> ironic
<cellofellow> bLaZeD: what's plf?
<bLaZeD> cellofellow, google it
<intelikey> penguin liberation front
<cellofellow> bLaZeD: ok
<Hawkwind> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: No need to send someone to google when the info is in the bot
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, slippd my mind
<bLaZeD> ;D
<cellofellow> extra repo?
<intelikey> jah
<intelikey> as in (un-free)
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: I see your name in the Wiki all the time, did you like write ubotu's content? you sure know a lot about him.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: You don't see my name in the Ubuntu wiki
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> I've probably edited 2 - 3 pages of the Ubuntu wiki
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: Or you mean the bot facts ?
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: well, maybe I just am lucky.
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: oh, both
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: you've your own page on the Wiki.
<Hawkwind> Seveas codes the bots but I know their content fairly well.  It only helps users here if you know the bots information
<cellofellow> Hawkwind:  last I checked.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: Yes, as most regular users do
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: oh, ok. I thought it was something special.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: Heh nope.  You can have one too if you want.  Just create it and edit it
* intelikey wonders if he's a "regular user" ????
<Jucato> you have to register in the wiki page first
<Jucato> or is it register in Launchpad?
<Hawkwind> You have to register on the wiki first.  LP is seperate
<intelikey> either way i should be excluded
<cellofellow> I've got a LaunchPad account, used it for ShipIt, but not Wiki.
<felixjet> i installed apache2 . server is ok, i can view it with konquerer but not with firefox, it doesnt load anything, just stay in the same page as i am. why?
<intelikey> cause ff is weak ?
<felixjet> so? xD
<felixjet> it sould load
<BluesKaj> so Hawkwind, what time does the Edgy "Official Release" happen tomorrow ?
<cellofellow> Konqueror is cool. Reminds me a lot of Explorer but is more like Safari, better than both.
<BluesKaj> or anyone who knows :)
<felixjet> about apache, virtual host is a need?
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Roughly in about 12 hours
<cellofellow> I heard Midnight, but could be wrong.
<intelikey> felixjet i don't know. just saw an opening and took a jab at ff.  maybe cause i don't like ff,  or maybe because i do like konqueror.
<cellofellow>  Midnight GMT that is.
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: That's wrong :P
<Hawkwind> That was a rumor that was being spread
<cellofellow> intelikey: konqueror is great untill you want a greasemonkey script.
<intelikey> cellofellow but i don't want one.
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> ok Hawkwindm thx ...I'll sleep in then :)
<intelikey> nor flash nor java.
<cellofellow> intelikey: ok, good then. I do use konqueror when I don't want to wait for firefox to turn on. Even the swiftfox build takes a minute to start.
<Satafterh> where can i get cedega
<intelikey> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<cellofellow> intelikey: flash I can live without, java is something I want. I noticed that when I installed Sun java OO.o went loads faster.
<digivore> Where are icons stored in Kubuntu?
<cellofellow> digivore: /usr/share/icons/default.kde/
<Jucato> hm.. now I'm getting "Conversation with su failed" and "su returned with an error" messages..
<digivore> cellofellow, thanks
<intelikey> cellofellow oo is too heavy for me.  i do use abiword on occation though (others insist on that other format.)
<cellofellow> digivore: well, /usr/share/icons, and some in /usr/share/pixmaps
<cellofellow> intelikey: you mean M$ .doc or OpenDocument?
* cellofellow thinks intelikey should try KOffice.
<intelikey> the former.  but i don't like to contaminate my key board by typing it.
<Jucato> hm.. what do I do again when sudo complains that the timestamp it too far into the future?
<cellofellow> intelikey: here here
<cellofellow> Jucato: use NTP?
<Jucato> ?
<intelikey> koffice is ok.  but i don't need all of it.
<Jucato> nah something with su/sudo...
<felixjet> hah! curius
<Jucato> intelikey: then don't install all of it :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: Network Time Pool. keep youself in time with the rest of us.
<intelikey> Jucato i havent  ;/
<felixjet> intelikey: the website dont load but when i resize the window it works
<n8k99> intelikey: you know you can use parts of koffice individually
<Jucato> heheh
<intelikey> n8k99 yes. kspread for one.
<cellofellow> intelikey: kontact, which I don't use, is sort of part of koffice. it integrates kmail and other things into an outlook or evolution competititor,
<intelikey> yeah which i don't want or need cellofellow
<dennister> i'm back...looking for more server & network troubleshooting assistance for a suddenly-very-slow system
* cellofellow loves Google Office. Gmail GCal, and Google Docs.
<cellofellow> intelikey: which is another reason FF beat Konqueror. Konqi sucks at AJAX/DHTML
* Jucato loves Gmail, Reader, Personalized Home page, notebook,
<dennister> can anyone help me get back my old speed?
<Jucato> cellofellow: or Google sucks in following standards...
<cellofellow> Jucato: never tried notebook, what's that?
<Jucato> a notebook...
<Jucato> :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: maybe, or maybe the standards are behind the times.
<dennister> other issues is that apache2 can't bind to listening port
<Jucato> anyway, gotta reboot *gasp*
<Jucato> bye
<intelikey> reboot ?
<intelikey> must be the upgrade
<dennister> intelikey: could you help me with these issues?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Hah yeah.  He's still having issues after his upgrade
<intelikey> dennister no.  if i could i would though.
<dennister> hey! Hawkwaind :)!
<intelikey> dennister network is that thing i never learned.
<dennister> oops Hawkwind :)
<lainproliant> hi everyone :)
<dennister> how r ya, my fav guru?
<Hawkwind> Hey there dennister.  About to head to bed actually
<dennister> aw...too bad
<lainproliant> i have a question concerning Anjuta
<dennister> can u recommend someone else who's good at this stuff?
<lainproliant> i installed the wxWidgets libraries successfully, i can compile a wxWidgets app from source at the command line
<intelikey> when jucato gets back ask him
<lainproliant> okies intelikey
<dennister> jucato's good at networking? servers?
<lainproliant> oh wait
* lainproliant confused lol
<dennister> so am i, lol
* intelikey too
<intelikey> :)
<lainproliant> to whom were you speaking intelikey?
<dennister> goodnight Hawkwind
<lainproliant> that is what is the source of our confusion
<intelikey> yes
<lainproliant> i think what is going on with me is strictly a problem with automake
<intelikey> back in a few.
<lainproliant> i just don't know how to resolve it
<lainproliant> okies
<dennister> quiet in here...anyone need some help with multimedia?
<lainproliant> hehe not that i know of ^_^ soz
<cellofellow> Anybody know what this means? I downloaded the googleearth package from PLF website and tried to install:
<cellofellow> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `googleearth' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<dennister> heheh...that's about all I'm almost-an-expert-in
<dennister> cellofellow: does it give u any missing dependenceies
<cellofellow> no, it just kind of hangs.
<dennister> try dpkg -f...anyone? i've forgottent he line to fix broken packages
<dennister> perhaps dpkg -f install?
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get -f install
<dennister> i do remember that you shouldn't mention any packages by name
<dennister> that's it!
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: local package, not repo.
<dennister> wb Jucato
<Jucato> thanks dennister
<dennister> intellikey was saying you could help someone in here...I'm hoping it's with my suddenly-slow system
<dennister> or the apache2 that suddenly can't bind to the ssh port
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> I know neither of those...
<morphish> ok, how do i tell kubuntu not to rewrite my xorg.conf each time, even if i switch cards and X fails till i fix xorg.conf from console?
<dennister> ok...no probs...it was a bit confusing 'cause intellikey didn't say who you'd be able to help
<dennister> everyone was hoping it was them, heheh
<Jucato> heh
<dennister> anyone here ever done a successful chroot/dbootstrap?
<dennister> guess not...
<cellofellow> some help here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28377/
<cellofellow> I installed the googleearth package using the kubuntu package thingy, but that couldn't accept the EULA so it broke.
<cellofellow> Can't uninstall now.
<Jucato> cellofellow: try installing it again from Konsole?
<cellofellow> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> is it a .deb package,btw?
<idiot_ad> oi..oi..oi
<cellofellow> Jucato: yes
<cellofellow> Jucato: I think I'll turn off the active desktop borders thing. X has been really slow since I turned it on. Jerky mouse, etc.
<Jucato> cellofellow: really? I don't think it has anything to do with it though... but probably...
<dennister> super_noobs: ? what a nic :)
<dennister> r u super at helping noobs like us?
<cellofellow> more errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28378/
* cellofellow kicks himself for using Kubuntu package thingy instead of good old Konsole.
<motorhead> lol
<dennister> hi Motorhead...r u up for some networking assistance?
<Motorhead> nope
<dennister> heheh
<Travis> Hello
<dennister> i'm beginning to think it's hopeless tonight...getting that help i mean
<Motorhead> ill consider it ;)
<dennister> oh yeah? what would it take?
<Motorhead> cuz... im new to linux
<Travis> How do I get Kubuntu to change the desktop size?  It's at 640x480 and it won't adjust any further
<Motorhead> i don't feel im helpful at it, yet
<dennister> ah...ok
<Motorhead> i got some ideas though
<Motorhead> lol
<Motorhead> whats your problem?
<dennister> Travis: System Settings, Display
<Travis> Dennister, I did that
<Travis> it will not adjust to anything higher
<dennister> hmmm...and i have difficulty adjusting to lower sometimes
<cellofellow> Travis: there's something in xorg.conf about allowed resolution modes.
<dennister> but not normally
<Travis> ok and just how do I change that?
<dennister> Motorhead: my problem is that my system has - all of a sudden -slowed to a crawl
<super_noobs> dennister, i got lot of answers
<dennister> oh yes?
<dennister> <-----gets all excited
<cellofellow> Travis: the only way that I've ever edited xorg.conf is using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dennister> do u know why my apache2 can't bind to the ssh port?
<dennister> it used to, but not now...
<cellofellow> dennister: is ssh running?
<dennister> it was...i stopped it, no joy
<cellofellow> my system' been choppy for a while. probably need to restart X.
<dennister> and the 443 port is open, apache just can't bind to it, so can't start
<dennister> the error message when i try to start apache is: 98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :443
<dennister> so it shuts down, even though the listening scokets arre available and it is able to open logs
<Travis> could it be that Kubuntu just doesn't support the card I have?
<dennister> oops...part of konsole was cut off, *no* listening sockets available
<dennister> well super_noobs? got an answer for that one?
<Travis> it detects my card as an i810
<dennister> fildo? anyone?
<super_noobs> dennister, for what?
<Travis> wait one
<dennister> for why apache2 can't bind to port 443 all of a sudden
<Travis> ok this ain't right either
<dennister> alternatively, could you help me figure out how to correct a suddenly-and-painfully-slow system?
<dennister> or how to get rid of a faulty dchroot/debootstrap atttempt?
<fildo> gimme a sec bud, bathroom , coffee
<fildo> n ill be back
<super_noobs> dennister, change u nick and u ll get better answers
<cellofellow> grrrr... my system came to screaching rusty halt, not even SSH worked.
<dennister> super_noobs: no need to be like that...i was gently teasing u, and hoping u could help
<dennister> it was affectionately and welcomingly meant
<Motorhead> .
<super_noobs> dennister, have u used "top" to see what is the process eating CPU time?
<dennister> no...i've never heard of that...although i did try to list the processes, and there were very few
<dennister> the system is even slow at getting sound server going at boottime...with no apps running
<super_noobs> dennister, try "top"
<super_noobs> and tell me what process is killing u system
<Travis> ok I am rebooting.  I hope to find out something soon.
<reynaldo_> jelou im kind of new at kubuntu and i need to make it print over my house network  to printer connected to another computer with windows
<dennister> sorry, i have output, but don't know how to interpret results
<dennister> ??
<super_noobs> dennister, look at PU %MEM
<super_noobs>  %CPU %MEM
<dennister> that column is almost all filled with 0's
<cellofellow> any screen gurus here?
<dennister> several 1's or less than 1
<super_noobs> hummm, so why you say u PC is slow? hummm , try "free"... lets see how much free memory u PC has
<super_noobs> dennister paste results here  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<dennister> 2060880 total, 1499048 free
<Travis> THanks all.  That helped a lot
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28381/
<cellofellow> anyone here a screen guru? I want to move something I pasted into a Konsole running screen into a VT running screen.
<dennister> it's slow at loading any web pages in konq...there's a noticeable delay at boottime to even get sound server going...i'm used to an extremely fast system
<super_noobs> dennister, why do you think u system is slow? do you play games ?
<dennister> no, i'm not a gamer...but it often takes over a minute to load a web page
<dennister> i'm used to a second or two
<super_noobs> hhummm... dennister, but what about local files? does it open fast?
<dennister> not as fast as normal
<super_noobs> can you past the output of TOP?
<dennister> i can pretty well feel it when my system is not feeling well...and that's even before more serious things become apparent
<dennister> like apache2 not being able to load
<dennister> sure
<dennister> scratch that; I can't because it's dynamic, and changes with every piece of traffic from konversation
<cellofellow> is there a way to put a newline in an echo? like \n in C's stdio.h?
<felixjet> !umask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umask - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<felixjet> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<super_noobs> dennister, how do you start u apache2?
<felixjet> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<felixjet> <.<
<cellofellow> !fishing > felixjet
<felixjet> can someone explain me whats umask=  for fstab?
<cellofellow> felixjet: man fstab migh tell you, or man mount.
<dennister> usually it's /etc/init.d/apache2 restart from command line, but it's supposed to start at bootime
<dennister> sometimes when i'm modifying it i use webmin, too
<super_noobs> dennister,   u need to mark it to start at boot time with KDE configuration utility
<stoic> hello everyone
<felixjet> cellofellow:  no :S
<dennister> it used to start at bootime, but now it can't...i haven't used KDE config utility yet...hold on
<stoic> i am having some problems with wine when i try to install adobe photoshop CS2, i am getting error messages where the font looks more like vertical lines than actualy font so i cant read the errors, anyone in here might know how to help?
<dennister> i can't seem to find the KDE config utility on my system
<super_noobs> wait
<super_noobs> dennister, on konsole--> try kcontrol
<david__> anyone know why firefox shows google so strange on ubuntu
<dennister> i got ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<cellofellow> dennister: use the kde launcher thingy, alt-F2 instead.
<super_noobs> are you root?
<dennister> yes, i'm root
<super_noobs> dennister, as normal user: sudo kcontrol, or alt-F2  as sujested by cellofellow
<cellofellow> super_noobs: kdesu for graphical apps, not sudo.
<cellofellow> dennister: alt+F2, kdesu kcontrol
<cellofellow> Anyone know how to cange the editor that sudoedit uses?
<cellofellow> I'd rather vim or nano to whatever it uses.
<dennister> k.did the sudo kcontrol, and got a whole screen of errors...i'll paste
<cellofellow> dennister: kdesu
<cellofellow> Seveas as in the repository>
<cellofellow> ?
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28385/
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: Yes
<cellofellow> Interesting...
<Jazon> hi guys
<dennister> kdesu gave me less data than the pasted stuff, but it is similar
<Jazon> so, a few issues with edgy on my laptop.......
<Jazon> 1.  closing lid no longer hibernates the computer
<super_noobs> dennister, execute this steps as normal user
<Jazon> 2.  disk burning is *extremely* slow
<super_noobs> dennister, open a new konsole man
<dennister> k, done...what do u mean by 'man'?
<Jazon> 3.  troubles with orphaned processes (is that the right word?  pid's that keep running even when program is closed) and consuming 99% +  of cpu
<super_noobs> dennister, u
<dennister> oh, ok, sex...i'm actually a female, u know
<dennister> heheheh
<ports> dennister sure
<Blacken> OK, trying to reinstall Dapper because Edgy was very, very unhappy on my machine. QTParted let me blast my old ext3 partition, but is not giving me the option to create a partition there...any idea why this might be?
<Jazon> dennister: english slang.... like mate, or friend, or dude
<ports> mate is australian..
<dennister> lol...i am: a 45 year-old woman and proud mom
<Acker> :O
<cellofellow> Blacken: perhaps write the stuff to disk and re-run QTParted?
<super_noobs> dennister, nice... i am 28 man, married
<Blacken> cellofellow: I did.
<Jazon> Blacken: I had some serious issues with dapper installers partition module
<cellofellow> Blacken: uh, oh. can;t help. don't know what to do.
<Blacken> Jazon: I did too. Twice.
<dennister> great time out for chuckles and repartee...u had some directions in mind for me super_noobs?
<cellofellow> Blacken: just use QTParted. From the menu.
<Jazon> Blacken: personally, i would recommend using the gparted livecd for all partition work
<Blacken> Jazon: If I had one, that'd be great.
<Jazon> you can make one :)
<Blacken> cellofellow: That's what I'm *doing*. I said QTParted, not the installer qtparted widget.
<Jazon> its only like 30mb
<Blacken> Jazon: No...I can't. This machine has my only CD-R drive. :P
<cellofellow> Blacken: oh, sorry
<Jazon> do you have a usb drive?
<Blacken> Jazon: Not here.
<Jazon> hmmm
<super_noobs> no
* Blacken installs gparted on the livecd! Genius! :p
<Blacken> If it works, yay, if it crashes, oh well.
<dennister> ? u teasing me?
<super_noobs> dennister, no
<super_noobs> dennister, why would i do that?
<Jazon> Blacken: you cant boot even to console from hdd?
<Blacken> Jazon: Not now that I've nuked ext3...
<Jazon> dennister: where you from?
<Blacken> I apt-get'd gparted onto the livecd distro (I have 2GB of RAM, it's still happy).
<Jazon> ahhhh lots of ram is always good
<dennister> [23:41]  <super_noobs> dennister, execute this steps as normal user
<Jazon> should be fine :)
<cpk2> Jazon: I think I have several orphaned procs while running dapper =P
<cpk2> but doesnt seem to hurt hehe
<super_noobs>  i g2g... many things to do..  bye all
<cpk2> mem and cpu is still fine
<Jazon> cpk2: have you tried burning a disk?
<dennister> followed by: [23:41]  <super_noobs> dennister, execute this steps as normal user
<cpk2> Jazon: I burned a dvd about 2 days ago
<cpk2> Uptime: 6 days, 23 hours and 6 minutes
<dennister> great...
<darksoul> oh i love this shit
<Jazon> cpk2: no speed issues?
<dennister> Jazon: sorry, I'm from Toronto
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(dennister/#kubuntu) like i did recently..it took a week to save the data and all
(dennister/#kubuntu) ok...back to topic: can anyone help me fix all these errors I pasted?
(Jazon/#kubuntu) cpk2: ahhhh ok....  well, i hadnt noticed this happening until i d-u'ed
<Jazon> dennister: whats the url to the paste?
<dennister> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28385/
<darksoul> !nivida
<dennister> heck...the paste even proves i'm female
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nivida - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> lol
<cpk2> try restarting dcop?
<Jazon> dennister: line 14? heh
<cpk2> also if the X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 errors bug you comment out everything that mentions wacom in your xorg.conf
<dennister> u got it :)
<Jazon> when do you get this error dennister?
<robin> how can i mount a cd image
<dennister> i ran a sudo kcontrol command
* Jazon thinks Linux chicks are cool...
<dennister> lol...i'm still a newb
<Jazon> dennister: ahhhh  one sec - may have something for you...
<dennister> and as a middle-aged early retiree, i'm hardly a chick anymore, but thx
* cpk2 doesnt think his girlfriend will ever use linux...
<dennister> <----old b4 her time
<dennister> i'm just a geek-wannabe...fed u with microshaft
<dennister> fed up*
<Jazon> dennister: this you? http://www.spilth.org/pictures/girls/ceren/daemonbabe.jpg   ;-)
<dennister> lol...
<dennister> yep
<dennister> rofl
<dennister> but back to topic b4 we forget it?
<Jazon> dennister: try kdesu <command>   instead of sudo <command> and tell me what happens
<dennister> it's slightly less information, but similar data
<Jazon> dennister: also, does the application launch?
<dennister> yes...i just did it again, it still talks about a bad device: 169
<Jazon> but the app launches right?
<dennister> invalid or uninitialized major opcode 147, minor 3
<dennister> yes, if u mean kdesu, it launches
<dennister> unless u mean a different app?
<Jazon> dennister: what program are you trying to start?
<dennister> apache2 won't start at boottime, or with any other method..can't bind to the socket
<Jazon> ahhh  ok
<Jazon> how did you install?
<dennister> I started this linux installation with ubuntu-server, then desktops on top of it
<dennister> apache and all the other server apps were working fine this morning
<Blacken> Note to laptop users...avoid Edgy if you've got widescreen or ATI graphics, it ain't ready yet.
<dennister> now the whole system is slow to bootup, and while I've solved other problems, the apache is still stumping me
<sheft> Hi, I'm installing WoW now. I have copied all the cds to my HDD. Now the installer asks me to insert next disc. I have tried to just press OK, and I have tried to copy the installation files to the directory where I put the installationfiles from first directory. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Jazon> Blacken: i am not all that happy with apci on my nec i-select either (with edgy)
<sheft> Uhm, if you understood what I tried to say guys =).
<Blacken> Jazon: I'm installing Dapper again.
<Blacken> Jazon: It ain't worth this bloody hassle.
<Jazon> i am thinking about putting quantian on my other partition...
<Blacken> I was giving serious thought to heading back to Slackware. But that would be like kicking myself in the junk.
<dennister> I'm pretty sure that, since apache isn't successfully booting with the system, that's what may be causing other things to slow down afteeeer kde loads
<Jazon> dennister: i would check with the folks in #apache
<dennister> :(
<dennister> and I probably won't have time to do that for a few days
<dennister> which means I won't be able to get this java installed properly, let alone my second attempt at the ivtv drivers
<dennister> this is going to be a myth box, come hell or high water
<dennister> but it's taking forever to solve some of these probs
<Blacken> dennister: For a myth box, you may want a lighter distro.
<dennister> would someone be able to help me get rid of the ssh server? perhaps then apache will load again
* Blacken reboots
<Jazon> dennister: why not use the myth live cd?
<dennister> a lighter distro? this is the only one that would install...it's an amd64 system
<dennister> I tried for 6 weeks to get Mandriva 64 going
<fignew> dennister: run i386
<robin> anyone know how or if you can mount a cd image in kubuntu
<Jazon> dennister: http://mysettopbox.tv/knoppmyth.html
<dennister> i also tried to install knoppmyth...wouldn't work with my nvidia card
<fignew> robin: loopback
<dennister> i have it here actually
<fignew> mount -o loopback
<dennister> this hardware cost about 3 grand
<fignew> or mount -t loopback
<Jazon> dennister: ouch!
<dennister> yeah...i call it labellebette for a reason
<dennister> translated it means beautiful monster
<dennister> sorry jazon, i'm not registered for pm
* Blacken facepalms. I forgot that GNU cp doesn't copy dot-files and dot-directories...
<Blacken> All my configs went buh-bye.
<rredd4> i have ubuntu and kubuntu, how do i remove ubuntu?
<dennister> Jazon: hold on trying to get kopete going
<Jazon> dennister: ok
<kubuntu> How can I find out what type of fs is on a device?
<Jucato> rredd4: try this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<rredd4> ty\
<kubuntu> is there like a lsfs ?
<Jucato> kubuntu: "df" then look for your device?
<Jucato> er no not that
* Jucato forgot the command...
<kubuntu> is there an app?
<NightBird> mount?
<kubuntu> that shows you mount points
<kubuntu> I have an unmounted device
<kubuntu> NightBird: Nice name btw
<NightBird> h...
<NightBird> thanks, kubuntu
<dennister> jazon: i think i'm finally connected for pm
<Jazon> k
<dennister> kopete/msn, rather
<Jazon> k, add me
<dennister> i did, awhile back
<Jazon> dennister: dont see it here...
<rredd4> Jucato  get this message:  I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml
<Jucato> ?
<rredd4> uninstalling ubuntu get that message
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> sorry I have no idea about that one...
<rredd4> ok
<kubuntu> So no takers?
<Jazon> dennister: hop into #jd
<Jucato> kubuntu: um.. fdisk -l?
<dennister> hop into what?
<Jazon>  /join #jd
<pibarnas> I couldn't install automatix following the steps of automatix hp... could anyone make it happen?
<pibarnas> it simply tells it can't be found...
<sheft> How do I  install firefox 2.0?
<sheft> i downloaded firefox-2.0.tar.gz
<Dasnipa] [> sheft, just wait like 12 hours for edge
<Dasnipa] [> edgy
<sheft> edgy?
<fignew> yes, edgy
<sheft> fignew: what is that?
<Dasnipa] [> the new version of ubuntu coming out tomorrow
<Dasnipa] [> which will include firefox 2.0
<sheft> cool. kubuntu too?
<Dasnipa] [> yep of course
<fignew> wow
<fignew> :P
<sheft> whats new  there?
<sheft> :)
<kubuntu> Right
<Dasnipa] [> sheft, many thing too many to list probably but there will be a large changelog posted eventually
<sheft> but, new for me that i notice as a normal desktop user :)
<Dasnipa] [> yeah of course
<sheft> like firefox 2
<Dasnipa] [> every package for the most part is updated to their latest releases
<sheft> will it have another look?
<Dasnipa] [> some minor UI tweaks in this one i think
<sheft> ok
<sheft> kubuntu has KDE, right?
<Dasnipa] [> right
<sheft> does it have new KDE?
<sheft> i heard something about KDE4.
<Dasnipa] [> it should have the latest release of kde, kde 4 is not out yet
<Blacken> sheft: KDE4 is not near ready.
<Blacken> sheft: Feisty might have it, but I'd bet more on feisty+1.
<sheft> whats feisty?
<Dasnipa] [> feisty+1 if we are lucky
<Blacken> Edgy+1.
<Dasnipa] [> feisty is the next planned release for kubuntu, in 6 months
<sheft> ok.
<Blacken> Dasnipa] [: You seriously think it'll be that long?
<sheft> i think there is too complicated to change themes and the look in KDE
<sheft> there's too much hazzle =(
<Blacken> sheft: ...It's easier than in any other OS or WM I've ever seen.
<Blacken> Considerably easier to change a lot more than in Windows.
<Dasnipa] [> Blacken, at least. ill be surprised if kde is on their first release candidate at that time
<sheft> yeah, but first u can change style, then theme, then buttons, then colors... in windows you do it in one click :)
<kubuntu> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - trydmesg | tail  or so
<sheft> anyways, is it easy to update to edgy?
<sheft> i came to kubuntu 2 weeks ago :)
<Dasnipa] [> sheft, very
<kubuntu> anyone know what could cause that?
<sheft> havent updated kubuntu yet
<Blacken> sheft: *wait* on updating to edgy until the kinks are ironed out.
<Blacken> Give it at least a week.
<sheft> kinks what?
<Dasnipa] [> Blacken, the kinks have been being ironed out this week what are you talking about?
<Jucato> easy to update? bleh
<Blacken> sheft: It's not entirely known yet how to make some things work, and the newb-support is going to be limited.
<sheft> like  sudo apt-get update kubuntu? =)
<Jucato> no
<Blacken> Dasnipa] [: I upgraded to Edgy once. It borked my entire bloody installation. You aren't going to be able to walk a newbie through a chroot rescue.
<Blacken> Dasnipa] [: That's what I had to do to fix it.
<Jucato> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade supposedly
<Dasnipa] [> that was during beta though
<Blacken> Dasnipa] [: That was *today*.
<Blacken> As in four hours ago.
<Dasnipa] [> Jucato, not quite
<Blacken> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<lotusleaf> I've got the fever! and there's only one thing that can cure it.. MORE EDGY COWBELL!
<Blacken> For those who want a clean install.
<Jucato> Dasnipa] [: how should it go then?
<Blacken> Jucato: You have to edit your sources first. :p
<Dasnipa] [> you dont think its easy to update jucato? open adept manage repositories change dapper to edgy, apply changes. then apt-get upgrade
<kubuntu> Jucato: Mount help?
<Jucato> Dasnipa] [: of course I edited my sources.
<Blacken> Dasnipa] [: You're making a dangerous assumption...that people are insane enough to use adept.
<Blacken> :P
<lotusleaf> lol
<lotusleaf> Synaptic for the win!
<Jucato> aslo, Adept's "Full Upgrade" is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Dasnipa] [> hey im just going on the suggested upgrade path for dapper
<Dasnipa] [> http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/upgradenotes.html
<Blacken> lotusleaf: Indeed...I'd install GTK pretty much only for synaptic, if I didn't use GAIM.
* Blacken wants KAIM--GAIM, but with Qt. Kopete doesn't cut it.
<Jucato> Dasnipa] [: which part there says "apt-get upgrade" only?
<exhale> is it normal that you cant run any X programs of the terminal via sudo? O.o
<Jucato> exhale: you should use kdesu
<Dasnipa] [> Jucato, well yeah i didnt fully follow it
<kubuntu> Anyone can help debug a mount issue?
<motorhead> damn
<motorhead> compiz :(
<Jucato> Dasnipa] [: anyway, I upgraded to Edgy yesterday from a, take note, absolutely 100% fresh install of Dapper. you'd think it would have gone well
<exhale> Jucato, i see... but its normal right?
<exhale> :)
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<fignew> what???
<fignew> I use sudo all the time
<fignew> why would it mess anything up?
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Blacken> fignew: Bad plan. KDE will think you're root, and that can cause badness for permissions and config files. kdesu runs with root privileges instead.
<kubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Jucato> fignew: it's in that RootSudo page
* kubuntu throws a tantrum
<exhale> hmm i have been using gnome for quite a while and i have been using sudo. never damaged my system
* fignew agrees with exhale
<exhale> :)
<fignew> also, the RootSudo page does not talk about any problems
<kubuntu> what can cause a mount to fail?
<exhale> but kubuntu doesnt ALLOW me to use sudo with x programs
<exhale> it just spits out tons and tons of lines of errors
<Blacken> exhale: KDE is more anal than GNOME is.
<exhale> i see.. so this only applies for KDE?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<exhale> hm thats a new one
<Jucato> "NEVER use sudo to start graphical programs. You should always use gksudo or kdesu to run such programs, otherwise new login attempts may fail. If this happens and at login an error message reports: "Unable to read ICE authority file", log in using the failsafe terminal and execute the command below substituting user for your username. "
<Jucato> that's one problem that *may* happen
<Jucato> just because it hasn't happened to you yet, doesn't mean that it will never happen, or that it can never happen
<kubuntu> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<exhale> i guess thats true
<kubuntu> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<david__> hola como estan
<sorush20> why do I keep getting this message when I try to add new hplip printer..
<sorush20> Unable to create printer. Error message received from manager:
<sorush20> client-error-bad-request
<sorush20> I also keep getting the message that unable to retrieve the printer list when I restart the cupsys
<exhale> I love the new look of kubuntu edgy :)
<xsacha> it's a new look? :P i didnt notice
<exhale> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/original/Kubuntu%206.10%20RC/7.gif
<Jucato> it's the same since Beta and RC...
<Jucato> or at least RC
<xsacha> looks same to me.. i forgot what dapper looked like
<Jucato> xsacha: Dapper was a lot lighter :)
<Jucato> Dapper's blue was really really blue. Edgy's is more purple
<rredd4> does edgy load faster than dapper?
<Jucato> load where? boot? or KDE startup?
<rredd4> startup
<rredd4> boot faster i mean
<xsacha> from decompression of kernel to KDE login is like 9 seconds
<Jucato> make up your mind :)
<rredd4> lol
<xsacha> that's after i removed all the fsck ****
<Jucato> for me it boots a bit faster. not sure if it's because of Upstart or the new Kernel
<Jucato> xsacha: seriously?
<xsacha> yes
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> I couldn't even get mine to go below 20 seconds!
<MistaED> xsacha: phwoar!! i thought i saw the fastest boot the other day in 15-20 secs with edgy
<xsacha> it was giving me all these warnings about my reiserfs
<Jucato> the only time I was able to get a 17 second boot was when I installed kde-core over a server install and didn't have USplash
<rredd4> will i need kubuntu-desktop for edgy.. kdm ok?
<xsacha> imnot including from BIOS by the way, my bios takes ages because my VIA chipset decided to put its logo in there for 5 seconds
<MistaED> reiserfs is notoriously slow to mount compared to ext3
<xsacha> yes i removed reiserfs mount
* Ash-Fox hates how whenever he upgrades firefox, verisign's stupid root certificates are readded.
<xsacha> have it only mount 1 hard drive now
<Jucato> xsacha: I'm counting from the time USplash appears. regular boot would take around 30 seconds or more
<MistaED> i want to install amd64 edgy soon, with ext3 instead :)
<xsacha> im using amd64 version with ext3 now :D
<MistaED> nice
<pacman_> Can someone help me with kopete?
<Jucato> pacman_: if someone can, they will
<pacman_> somehow, I turned the underline on, but when I opened the bar that has the options, it won't let me turn it off
<kraut> moin
<michele> does any one know how i can import my mail from a windows Thunderbird to a Linux Thunderbird ?
<Jucato> pacman_: what underline?
<pacman_> you know...underline...everything I type is underlined
<pacman_> I tried CTRL-U, but that isn't workign
<Jucato> ah not spell checking?
<xsacha> mine says decompressing linux and then like 2 seconds later it is at the login: thing and then it shows KDE splash, 9 secs in all
<pacman_> no
<Ash-Fox> michele, yes
<michele> then please do tell
<Ash-Fox> michele, just copy your thunderbird profile directory over and rename it .mozilla-thunderbird
<Jucato> hmmm...
<MistaED> xsacha: what specs is the computer, especially what's the hard drive? SATA 7200rpm or something?
<xsacha> yeah sata
<MistaED> mine is slow as buggery atm, amd64 via chipset
<michele> ok thanx
<xsacha> mine too mistaed.. amd64 via
<Jucato> pacman_: sorry, I'm clueless :(
<pacman_> thanks
* Jucato dreams of the day when Kubuntu will have a PPPoE setup GUI...
<tango_> simple question: does kubuntu 6.06 come with NTFS write support?
<Jucato> tango_: no
<Jucato> neither does 6.10
<tango_> :P
<Jucato> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jucato> tango_: you might be interested in that ^^^^
<tango_> thanks, reading
<tango_> it wouldn't work with a live, right?
<Jucato> nope
<tango_> :P
<tango_> do you guys know of any live with ntfs write support?
<Jucato> tango_: try KNOPPIX 5, I heard it has some write support for NTFS
<tango_> oh, thanks
<tango_> augh home page in german
<tango_> ah english. ok thank you very much, Jucato
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> tango_: Kubuntu Desktop CD isn't really good if you're looking for a rescue CD :)
<tango_> Jucato, yeah, just got the idea :D
<tango_> I just loved kubuntu so was hoping to be able to use it like that :) guess I'll have to look somewhere else for that.
<Jucato> it's good for doing stuff like messing with GRUB, menu.lst, etc
<Jucato> maybe someday :)
* Blacken built a Kub-based rescue CD awhile back.
<Blacken> Stripped out all the OpenOffice crap (why isn't it KOffice?!), etc.
<gavin> Hey all. Sometimes when my machine comes back from standby my keyboard does not respond! I've managed to switch to a different TTY and irc via console... but how do I get my keyboard to work again!?!?!
<Jucato> Blacken: beats me... wished they'd switch hehehe
<Blacken> KOffice is infinitely better.
<tango_> koffice still isn't on par with ooo in my areas
<tango_> or at least wasn't last time I checked
<tango_> :D
<Blacken> tango_: What areas?
<Jucato> tango_: lots of changes in 1.6. when did you last check? :P
<tango_> Jucato, 1.4 :D
<Jucato> tango_: heh!!
<chx> while http://www.ubuntu.com/ says Ubuntu 6.10 , http://www.kubuntu.org/ still says 6.10RC -- so, is it time or not :) ?
<tango_> Jucato, yeah, I know :)
<Jucato> in 1.5, they made ODF the default format
<Blacken> chx: Negatory, not time yet.
<Blacken> chx: When the links change, you'll know.
<gavin> any ideas on getting my keyboard to respond again ? :P
<chx> Blacken: OK
<chx> with AIGLX + Beryl + KDE  + whatnot will a fullscreen taskswitcher (something like Expose/Kompose) run at last at a decent speed?
<tango_> does kword 1.6 allow USER character styles? in 1.4 I couldn't find them
<gavin> chx: beryl has that i think..
<Jucato> I'm not familiar with how wordprocessing works, so I can't answer that :P
<chx> gavin: Beryl has that builtin? That alone would be a compelling reason to my Dapper :)
<Jucato> actually, I've used word processors, but never got around to using sytles and whatnot
<chx> *up
<tango_> Jucato, well, wordprocessing was what I use most, and it was the area where koffice seriously lacked
<tango_> and styles are really crucial to proper wordprocessing
<tango_> however, I must say that all 'object'-based wordprocessors suck in the area (word, writer AND kword) ... token-based are much more powerful (wordperfect, tex)
<gavin> chx: I'm pretty sure.... I've set beryl up on another account.. and I remember the alt-tab thing showing nice big thumbnail type things
<Jucato> tango_: sorry if I couldn't relate. I just really never got to use styles much (or even understand their function) , even in MS Word...
<tango_> Jucato, think 'structured' writing. did you ever code an HTML page?
<Jucato> tango_: HTML is my preferred way of writing stuff lol :)
<gavin> exit
<Jucato> tango_: what I didn't understand back then was the "styles" like Heading, Normal, Default, etc etc...
<Jucato> s/was/were
<tango_> Jucato, and do you user <b>, <i> <strong>, <font> or <div class="...">, <span class="..."> + CSS?
<tango_> user -> use
<Jucato> no CSS :(
<tango_> aargh
<tango_> the meaning of styles is to separate VISUAL layout from document STRUCTURE
<exhale> is there a way to install just KDE? i dont want to change bootlogo and everything
<djmdave> kde-core gives you just the basics
<Jucato> exhale: do a server (minimal) install, install x-window-system-core, then install "kde-core" or "kde"
<exhale> djmdave, thanks thats perfect
<Jucato> exhale: or you could just remove usplash
<exhale> Jucato, i already have ubuntu installed
<silvania> hmm does kubuntu not free memory? I got  2GB ram used and 53mb free :o
<Jucato> silvania: Linux uses memory differently from Windows
<silvania> ah ok
<silvania> just wondering, on windows it was kinda... going slow then :P
<Jucato> !memory | silvania
<ubotu> silvania: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management
<Jucato> er.. that link is quite old...
<djmdave> linux is quite old ;)
<Jucato> ehehe
<Jucato> touche
<silvania> oh well, still runs good :P
<tango_> Jucato, so you use <h1> for first-level headings, <h2> for second level, etc. likewise, you would create a style for emphasized text, a style for code, etc: you then change those styles to the visual layou you plan, and if you change your idea about how it should be you change the style again, and not every single occurence of it in the document
<silvania> funny how everything nativly in linux, like games, runs so much smoother
<Jucato> tango_: ah in that case, KWord has those last I check (which was just the other day)
<tango_> Jucato, paragraph styles, it had in 1.4; but character styles?
<|Asgard|>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY hammer
<Jucato> ooh someone needs to change their password...
<silvania> lol
<|Asgard|> oh well im not stressed
<ihatemybrain> that's why you don' type in in a channel
<ihatemybrain> better type those in the server tab
<|Asgard|> yeah yeah
<Jucato> tango_: I guess you'd have to check for yourself... like I said, I'm not too familiar with it so I wouldn't know whether they were added or not, or where they can be found
<tango_> Jucato, no character styles yet. it's useless (for me). keep openoffice.org :D
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> tango_: you can try to ask in #koffice if there character style sets already...
<Jucato> it might be a hidden thing :)
<tango_> why would they keep such an important feature hidden? :D I'll just look myself next time I boot linux
<Jucato> tango_: I'll try to ask :)
<Jucato> or.. hm... better have kword installed first
* tango_ is in #koffice
<Jucato> ah ok. :)
<Jucato> tango_: lol taking time to install kword hehehe
<tango_> Jucato, version me :D
* tango_ has kword installed, but he's running windows right now
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> it's ok :)
<kakalto> heya
<kakalto> if I've created a program in kdevelop, and wish to build a win32 binary, how could I go about this?
<kakalto> woops
<kakalto> wrong channel
<kakalto> answers welcome though =)
<Jucato> #kdevelop :)
<Ash-Fox> What is the root password on the kubuntu live cd?
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: none
<Jucato> blank
<Ash-Fox> Ah, stupid me :P
<tango_> none or blank? :D :P
<pablo> good morning all
<pablo> is there any avaiable mirror??????
<Jucato> well, technically there is no root password since root user is disabled. the user password is blank
<Jucato> mirror for?
<pablo> for edgy
<Jucato> pablo: not yet released
<Jucato> so no mirrors yet
<pablo> well....sometimes some mirrors are avaiable some hours before the official time
<tango_> Jucato, yeah, I was joking on the possibility of it being 'blank' as in the string "blank" ;)
<Jucato> tango_: aah. you should have said "blank"
<Jucato> pablo: err.. I think it's the other way around...
<exhale> it happens actually
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> :)
<exhale> happens to fedora.. like every release :)
<Jucato> I thought you meant in Ubuntu
<Jucato> tango_: got that answer?
<Jucato> about KWord?
<sF|Xemanth> lol i have had dapper running like 4 days atm (kde 355, Firefox2, the newest amarok) and memory usage is: Xorg 201mb, Fx184mb, amarok 155mb, Tb2 136, kvirc 80mb, Kopete 75mb :D dudes I need to buy some more ram... now only 1gb :o
<sF|Xemanth> how much do you guys have xorg's memory consume ?
<exhale> im having some problems setting transparency to konsole
<exhale> i select the transparency box and then when i save it just dissappears
<exhale> leaving it unchecked
<MistaED> sF|Xemanth: that ram is cache'd, don't worry
<MistaED> linux uses all of the available ram for programs even if they probably don't need it, for performance afaik
<sF|Xemanth> top says that i'm having 8 mb free ram
<tango_> hm sorry, Jucato I was having breakfast, just came back
<tango_> oh
<MistaED> sF|Xemanth: but is it dog-slow? should still be pretty fast
<tango_> read, thanks. yeah, I figured as much :D. well, looks like until KOffice2 it'll be useless for me :D
<momal> Any news for edgy? for when final be out ? will it be out today or ?
<Jucato> tango_: breakfast? I'm presuming you're somewhere in Europe then?
<sF|Xemanth> MistaED: everything feels little laggy atm
<MistaED> sF|Xemanth: how much swap space is being used?
<tango_> Jucato, yeah :D
<Jucato> momal: Oct 26. the question is what time (on whose timezone)
<sF|Xemanth> MistaED: wait a check i 'll take screenshot
<momal> arr its 17:45 oct 26th here >_<
<tango_> Jucato, you in the americas?
<sF|Xemanth> is VmSize swap ?
<Jucato> tango_: no. southeast asia
* tango_ is probably computer-addicted, since he sits at the computer before having breakfast
<Jucato> err... KSysGuard's reports are not consistent with top..
<sF|Xemanth> aha
* momal sits in front of his computer before, during and after breakfast :p
<Lynoure> tango_: or then you just do not like eating alone :)
<Jucato> VmSize, afaik is not the MB of your RAM afaik
<tango_> Lynoure, I ate alone anyway, so my guess it's not that :D
<Jucato> tango_: I sit at the computer immediately after waking up, even before washing up lol
<sF|Xemanth> MistaED: http://xemanth.ath.cx:10025/top.png
<tango_> Jucato, I sit at the computer with my eyes stil crampy from the night :D
<Jucato> hehe
<sF|Xemanth> ups
<sF|Xemanth> :D
<sF|Xemanth> lol sry wait a sec i'll take new pic
<cpk2> Mem:   1294228k total,  1228504k used,    65724k free,    28572k buffers and no problems here =P
<Jucato> neither top nor KSysGuard report how much (in MB) RAM you are consuming, afaik
<cpk2> and I am certainly not doing anything that would use up that much mem
<Jucato> he has almost 1GB RAM... even 512 is enough to run a decent Kubuntu system, even with one VMWare Session running
<sF|Xemanth> 3916 root      15   0  197m 173m 9424 S  2.3 19.7  33:58.91 Xorg <- is that normal
<sF|Xemanth> top is hard to use
<MistaED> i run maya + firefox2 + gnome + amarok + whatever else like gaim or something, and it runs fine with all my ram used but no swap space touched unless i do something in maya which would eat up a heap of ram
<MistaED> i have 1gb*
<cpk2> 4139 root      15   0  285m 177m 3912 S  6.3 14.0 114:22.32 Xorg sF|Xemanth I would say yes =P
<MistaED> hmm, xorg includes memory used which is shared with all X programs afaik
<exhale> i just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu install, but i didnt get the languege files for KDE so im stuck with english. how does one get the additional files so i can have kde in swedish?
<Genix|linux> anyone play planeshift?
<sF|Xemanth> what about my ksysguard http://xemanth.ath.cx:10025/ksysgueard.png
<Jucato> normal
<Jucato> swap is barely used at all
<cpk2> exhale-away: apt-get install language-support-sv
<pablo> exhale-away: look for kde-i18n package for your language
<sF|Xemanth> Jucato:hmm-m
<cpk2> pablo: language-support-sv is the meta package for swedish language support =)
<pablo> I thought he was just asking for language support in kde
<word> does anyone else have 35 packages left un-upgraded after dist-upgrading to edgy?
<djmdave> @word: did you use aptitude or apt-get?
<Jucato> word: yes I did
<Jucato> try using aptitude
<word> djmdave: apt-get :-/
<pablo> aaaag
<word> Jucato: aptitude upgrade ?
<pablo> I cant wait no more for edgy release
<pablo> xDD
<Jucato> dist-upgrade
<Jucato> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<momal> EDGY PRETTY PLEASE >_<
<Jucato> momal: you're getting a bit edgy, aren't you :)
<momal> indeed lol
<momal> im waiting for the newer xorg in it mainly so i can get rid of xgl :p
<word> Jucato: that worked well it's uninstalling a lot of python 2.4 ..i wonder if that's because the newest is 2.10?
<word> momal: what will the new xorg be usable with compiz?
<Jucato> python3 iirc
<momal> compiz is outdated :p.. but for use with #beryl
<word> momal: yah it hasn't been updated in awhile :-/ is beryl something similar?
<momal> yea its basically the new compiz
<momal> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<xsacha> !countdown ubuntu+1
<Jucato> :P
<momal> heeh
<xsacha> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (dapper), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<momal> !gimme edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimme edgy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<momal> aww :(
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<xsacha> #kubuntu - 289 nicks (0 ups)
<xsacha> ops*
<Jucato> xsacha: they only op themselves when needed
<stirn> debian-russian
<Jucato> but they're here. oh yes, they're here... :)
<word> momal: thanks, i'll check that out tommorrow time for bed now
<word> Jucato: thanks it finished all right now
<momal> ^^
<word> 'night all
<draik> Hello everyone! How are the upgrades coming along?
<xsacha> alright, i've been downloading everything related to gl and header -- i cant find these opengl headers (using kubuntu amd64), anyone want to give me a hand?
<livingdaylight> HAPPY BIRTHDAY EDGY EFT!
<momal> lol!
<livingdaylight> :D
<momal> If only edgy was with me :(
<draik> is it available to download the Edgy Eft CD yet?
<livingdaylight> ?
<Jucato> hm... still in the delivery room, I'm afraid
<Jucato> draik: nope nope
<Jucato> at least, not the official release cd
<livingdaylight> huh?
<draik> oh well
<livingdaylight> i thought today 's the day?
<momal> hmm updating from dapper will be fine wont it? when its final is released that is
<Jucato> livingdaylight: today's the day, but not yet the hour :)
<Jucato> momal: yeah
<livingdaylight> Jucato: haha, Kewl!
<momal> woo... how much will it need to dwonlaod you think ? 700ish mb ?
<draik> WHOA!!! It's past 1am here.. I lost track of time REALLY BAD
<Jucato> 695MB
<draik> At least I get back an hour this sunday
<livingdaylight> Jucato: you scared me there. I thought they were gonna do a Fedora there on us
<word> wee! new buttons in shutdown menu..
<Jucato> draik: get some sleep :P
<momal> Jucato: how you know that exactly ? lol... and I can upgrade it via apt-get right ?
<draik> word, what new buttons?
<word> suspend and hibernate
<draik> I have hibernate on my desktop, but not my laptop
<Jucato> weird that my desktop would have Suspend and Hibernate buttons
<word> heh yah
<Jucato> when I have neither :)
<draik> Wait, I take it back
<draik> they are both there
<draik> Desktop has Hibernate, but not suspend
<Jucato> momal: dist-upgrade, and I recommed using aptitude if ever you come across packages that are held back
<Jucato> I have Hibernate only
<Jucato> :)
<draik> Will edgy eft change my KDE or kernel?
<xsacha> anyone know what the opengl headers are called in amd64 kubuntu repository for edgy eft?
<xsacha> i cant find them
<Jucato> draik: upgrade KDE, install new kernel
<pablo> draik: will change both
<draik> I'm using KDE 3.5.5 and Kernel 2.6.15-27-686
<Jucato> draik: kernels are never "upgraded", new ones are installed
<draik> Oh, right.
<draik> I'm just used to upgrading everything
<Jucato> well, it will probably change KDE to use Edgy packages, and install new kernels 2.6.17-10-generic or something
<draik> I like my kernel
<xsacha> Sysinfo for 'xena': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2002 MHz (4009 bogomips), , RAM: 487/497MB, 105 proc's, 1.0d up
<xsacha> this is edgy eft
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 314/535GB, RAM: 410/3031MB, 97 proc's, 23.36min up
<cpk2> Sysinfo for 'snoresqueeze': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4806 bogomips), , RAM: 1243/1263MB, 111 proc's, 7.2d up
<Jucato> easy on the /sysinfo :)
<cpk2> hah i have the slowest processor but the most ram!
<cpk2> thats what you get for merging 2 systems =)
<Blacken> Sysinfo for 'mountaindew': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: GenuineIntel(R)CPUT2300@1.66GHz at 1000 MHz (3325 bogomips), , RAM: 739/1010MB, 106 proc's, 27.33min up
<Blacken> Hunh, didn't know that that actually worked.
* Blacken prods Konversation. Learn something new every day.
<draik> Ummm... cpk2, you have 1.2GB, I have 3GB of RAM
<fdoving> Blacken: how did your upgrade go?
<Jucato> hi fdoving :)
<cpk2> draik: oops read the HD as ram and in mB =P
<Blacken> fdoving: The first sucked a lot. I kernel panicked in the middle of it and had to chroot recover it.
<fdoving> hi jucato. :)
<xsacha> Blacken: try saying something inside double square brackets: eg. [ [something here]  ] 
<Jucato> fdoving: seems like I should have used aptitude dist-upgrade in the first place
<fdoving> Blacken: did you follow any of the steps on the page hawkwind told you about?
<Blacken> fdoving: Then the ATI drivers went to hell, and I went back to dapper. Reinstalled edgy from a naked dapper install, which seems to have been a much smarter thing to do.
<draik> cpk2, this desktop is nothing compared to what I'm going to build for my gf in Dec
<Blacken> fdoving: He gave me that page after I'd already blasted the thing.
<Blacken> It was a little late. :/
<fdoving> Jucato: i haven't done any tests with aptitude. but i don't think that would change much. I still think it will break somehow. following the instructions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade is the only semi-good solution i'm aware of.
<xsacha> anyone here know what the gl headers are called? still cant find them.. i just need like gl.h,etc lol
<Jucato> fdoving: ok.... the thing I didn't do was that I didn't
<draik> I'm afraid to do the upgrade because I don't want to lose anything that I have here on my desktop
<fdoving> Blacken: ok, understand.
<Jucato> "upgrade" before "dist-upgrade"
<fdoving> draik: follow my instructions on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<fdoving> Jucato: does aptitude upgrade before aptitude dist-upgrade do a clean update without leaving any packages held back? and does it install upstart?
<fdoving> have to go eat. bbl.
<momal> is that upgrade stable ?
<momal> with that guide : https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Jucato> fdoving: not really sure. I used apt-get dist-upgrade immediately, then ran into held back packages. went through hoops and stuff, apt-get installed amarok manually, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop manually, then decided to aptitude dist-upgrade, which solved everything...
<Jucato> momal: hopefully it does, as fdoving said
<momal> someone else do it first hehe :p
<fdoving> momal: all my tests indicate that. It is certainly better than the adept way. or just dist-upgrading the good old way.
<Jucato> I just don't understand the #6 command...
<Jucato> anyway, need to take a nap...
<Jucato> bye :)
<draik> fdoving, I copied it, put it into my OO.o and printed it out
<fdoving> Jucato: that is to install the python packages.
<draik> I hope this works out for me
<Jucato> ah
<fdoving> Jucato: it's a evil hack, i know :)
<Jucato> at least it works
<cpk2> hehe you guys see the #ubuntu topic now?
<Jucato> draik: try using aptitude dist-upgrade ! ehehe
<fdoving> it does. I have to eat now.
<Jucato> cpk2: what is it?
* Jucato doesn't want to go to #u...
<momal> edgy is not realaesed yet?
<momal> thats topic from #ubuntu
<draik> momal, in a few hours
<cpk2> fabbione laid down the law and now the topic has Edgy Is NOT Released Yet!!!
<draik> nvm
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> well it isn't
<cpk2> well aparently they already pushed it to the mirrors =P
<pablo> which mirrors???
<pablo> I need a mirror
<Jucato> mirror mirror on the web...
<cpk2> they will release it in a couple hours lol
<xsacha> check website
<xsacha> they removed 6.06 from front page
<draik> I'm tired and sleepy... I wish you all the best with the upgrades... Ta-ta
<momal> they havn't on kubuntu yet
<bmo> ubuntu.com didn't remove 6.06 from the front page.  click "download" from the front page and you're on a list of mirrors for 6.06lts
<xsacha> i know bmop
<xsacha> but they sued to have this big thing saying Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<xsacha> s/sued/used
<osiguai> #kubuntu-es
<bmo> xsacha it looks like they had to make room on the front page for the big announcement
<xsacha> yep
* momal sits paitently waiting to be edgyed off the table
* bmo is already edgyed
<anil> HI all
<anil> I have a small problem
<bmo> isn't that a bit personal?
<anil> no
<anil> relating to kubutu :-)
<bmo> hehehehe
<anil> can I go on
<bmo> yes, you may go on, young skywalker
<anil> Thanks... Actually I thought I could update my kubuntu to 3.5.5
<bmo> you can
<bmo> you have to add the kde repositories
<anil> so I have done what was said in here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<anil> and now I cannot bott
<bmo> you cannot boot?
<anil> Yeah I did add kde repositories and adept detected some updates adn it updates.. after I made a restart I could not boot and it stops at "running local boot scripts /etc/rc.local"
<anil> and it does not move further
<bmo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bmo> anil, put your /etc/rc.local on pastebin
<anil> ok 1 sec I will do it
<anil> This is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28395/
<bmo> ok, that's not the problem
<anil> yeah..
<bmo> that's what it should look like
<anil> yeah exactly..
<anil> infact the bott process says thats its ok as in [OK]  at the end
<anil> and it does not move any further after that
<bmo> oh
<bmo> x is fried, methinks
<bmo> or the kde install is fried
<bmo> how about hitting alt-f1 or ctrl-alt-f1 through f-6?  do you get a terminal?
<anil> Yeah I do get a terminal.. infact now i am chatting with you after I logged in that way and doing startx
<anil> now I can bott into ubuntu
<bmo> ok, do this:  sudo apt-get -f install
<anil> i mean it directly goes to ubuntu
<anil> ok done that
<anil> now what +
<bmo> what did it do?
<anil> I have done sudo apt-get -f install
<bmo> did it return anything?
<anil> it says Building dependency tree done
<anil> and 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bmo> ok, so no broken packages
<anil> oh ok
<bmo> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<anil> ok
<anil> Here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28397/
<anil> I noticed one more thing.. I actually logged into ubuntu after doing ALT + F1. By default it opened X on F7. But i notice some errors on ALT + F1
<bmo> anil, does your sources.list actually look like that or did you double paste it?
<anil> let me check it out
<anil> I am sorry about that.. I was copying from terminal and my sources.list file is too long so this happned
<anil> I will send you the link once again
<bmo> ok
* bmo thinks you might have to move the sources.list, create a new one, and try to reinstall kde
<anil> Here is the new link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28398/
<anil> I guess I will try re-installing kde as a last resort if nothing works out
<anil> from here
<bmo> add the other 3 repositories to your sources.list
<anil> I deleted them just now
<anil> Infact they were there when the problem occurred
<bmo> so you installed kde with all 4 mirrors enabled?
<anil> exactly
<bmo> ok, that was the correct way to do it
<anil> ok
<bmo> put them back in sources.list
<anil> ok I will do it now
<bmo> I've got a dumb question....are you in gnome?
<anil> yeah now I am in gnome..
<anil> by default it logged into gnome
<anil> when I have dfone startx
<bmo> oh, so you didn't get there through kdm?
<anil> no
<chrismir> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magical_trevsky> if I install update-manager onto my kubuntu box, can I use that to update to edgy, or is that only for gnome?
<bmo> you can use update-manager in kde
<Dheeraj_k> ah today i got my kubuntu cd
<bmo> hello again anil
<anil> HI bmo.. sorry about that.. I got disconnected after trying to write down some error messages
<bmo> hah, that happens
<anil> Could you re paster your last couple of messages
<bmo> you didn't miss anything
<bmo> we were talking about whether you used kdm and then you disappeared
<anil> ok.. I guess there might be some problem in the xorg.conf file
<Dheeraj_k> i am not able to connect gprs on kubuntu
<anil> the error says "the XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports"
<anil> Error : "cannot find U.S for symbols include"
<anil> Exiting abadoning symbols file default
<bmo> ooh, I might be getting out of my depth here, because I know _little_ about internationalization, but I will try.  there is a way to regenerate an xorg.conf file from the command line, but I need to find it first.
<teledyn> is kubuntu release the same time as ubuntu, or is it later?
<anil> it also says "Erros from Xkbcomp are not fatal to the Xserver"
<bmo> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.  nothing more
<blackflag> hello all
<anil> yeah i completely undestand that
<teledyn> bmo: that's what i thought.  i didn't know if they needed a bit more time to polish it or what not
<blackflag> I want to connect to an old cisco800 over serial port
<MidMark> bmo: this is not true
<blackflag> can someone tell me how to do this or can give me link?
<MidMark> a lot of apps changes from ubuntu
<MidMark> not only kde
<dude> question guys...
<dude> i wan t to install  xandros
<dude> i have a triploe boot
<cpk2> bmo: the xorg.conf should say at the top how to regenerate it =P
<dude> what will happen to my boot loader if i install xandros?
<bmo> oh
<bmo> hah
<teledyn> blackflag: minicom
<bmo> anyway, I found it
<blackflag> AFAIK I need terminal emulation correct?
<bmo> midmark: not true about what?
<blackflag> then I put the device on and should be on the cisco
<blackflag> how I should do this?
<MidMark> [11:14:37] Marco:tasto dx salva con nome
<MidMark> sorry
<anil> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<teledyn> blackflag: ^^^
<anil> I guess
<anil> shall I do that
<bmo> that's the one
<MidMark> [11:19]  <bmo> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde.  nothing more
<MidMark> ^
<bmo> you can do that, but first, back up the one you've got
<blackflag> okay Ill try it
<bmo> copy it to xorg.conf.bak or something
<bmo> cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<teledyn> anil: why -phigh ?
<bmo> teledyn: because that's what it says at the top of the xorg.conf file
<anil> Well. I dont know.. That is what it said in xorg.conf file
<teledyn> ah.  yeah, you don't need that though
<monad> can anyone help getting direct rendering with fglrx running?
<anil> ok.. But with that I get the following message "md5sum: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory"
<teledyn> i would rather use -plow if anything to see all the options
<anil> teledyn : If you want I can try that
<teledyn> md5sum /etc/X11
<bmo> without the -phigh it would be dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<bmo> which is ok too
<teledyn> md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 | diff -sq /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum -
<teledyn> see if they differ
<teledyn> change /XF86Config-4  to xorg.conf in that line
<teledyn> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xorg/xorg.conf.md5sum
<teledyn> should fix the problem
<anil> teledyn: it says "bash: /var/lib/xorg/xorg.conf.md5sum: No such file or directory"
<teledyn> oops    md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<teledyn> yeah the path changed from XFree to xorg
<dude> is it possible to to make your pc a quadruple boot?
<monad> direct rendering and fglrx anyone?
<yonkeltron> what time will iso for edgy be posted?
<maverick> How to switch display between LCD/CRT in kubuntu on an HP DV-5000 laptop intel i810 driver card
<anil> now it says "bash: /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum: Permission denied" even after doing this with sudo
<dude> is it possible to to make your pc a quadruple boot? winXP, ubuntu, freespire and xandros?
<maverick> !freespire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freespire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmo> dude: yes, you can do that
<maverick>  How to switch display between LCD/CRT in kubuntu on an HP DV-5000 laptop intel i810 driver card?
<dude> bmo: actually i already have a triple boot
<dude> bmo: and i want to add xandros to the froup
<bmo> hah.  well with disk space being cheap these days, I don't see why not.
<teledyn> dude: sure if you've got the disk space you could make it a quadrillon boot - well not actually - you'll run out of partitions at some point
<dude> bmo: my onlu concern is that it might over write the exixting bootloder
<bmo> you using grub?
<bmo> or the xp bootloader?
<dude> bmo: yes, i want grub to take control of the booting
<zblach> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<zblach> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dude> teledyn: yes i still have space
<maverick>  How to switch display between LCD/CRT in kubuntu on an HP DV-5000 laptop intel i810 driver card?
<bmo> that's not what I asked...I asked if you are _using_ grub, not if you will  use it.  are you currently using the xp bootloader or grub?
<teledyn> maverick: is there a function key on the keyboard for switching?
<dude> bmo: grub
<bmo> k, that makes it easier
<exhale-away> are there any kde themes in the repos?
<zblach> happy eft day, everyone
<teledyn> maverick: and is both LCD and CRT enabled in the BIOS?
<cpk2> exhale-away: just go to kde-look.org
<bmo> it's just like adding just another linux, dude, like you did with the last one you put on
* bmo had to google to figure out what an eft was
* bmo thought maybe it was rude or something
<teledyn> so did everyone
<bmo> eft this
<dude> bmo: there is an option in xandros installation, write to bootoloader
<cpk2> its an adolescent newt
<bmo> eft that
<mastro> ciao a tutti
<teledyn> i didn't even know newt had adolescence
<mastro> hello everybody!
<cpk2> well aparently not all do
<maverick> teledyn: yes ofcourse the function key is there...and i don know about the bios u're talking about all i want is switching my laptop display to rok on tv using S-video port...
<mastro> may i do a question?
<teledyn> yeah if the hawks eat them first  :-)
<charlie5> hi, hope this isn't a faq, but is Automatix isntaller safe ... it changes my repos settings ... they say they are safe, others dont
<bmo> dude, you might have to go to the xandros page to find out exactly what their script does to the bootloader
<dude> bmo: ok
<bmo> if it's smart, it just appends to the grub list
<mastro> hello?
<charlie5> mastro: i think you just ask and hope for the bset ... :)
<maverick> charlie5: don worry u can modify ur repos as u want automatix just sets the needed default repos in ur sources.list file not big deal
<charlie5> <best>
<dude> tnx bmo
<anil> restarting my comp.. will be back in 5 min
<bmo> mastro: you may ask, but you might not like the answer (and such is life. heh)
<maverick> teledyn: yes ofcourse the function key is there...and i don know about the bios u're talking about all i want is switching my laptop display to rok on tv using S-video port...
<teledyn> maverick: and what happens when you use the function key?
<mastro> i need information on the ARP
<teledyn> don't repeat
<maverick> teledyn: absolutely nuthin'
<teledyn> maverick: like i said, make sure the BIOS option is enabled for external CRT
<charlie5> maverick: thanks ... i wasn't sure ... trying to get konqeror to load a web page which use flash (so i can order pizza ;) ... web page says flash 8 is needed, not sure of my flash version
<charlie5> ... the page just freezes ... any idea's ?
<cpk2> charlie5: there is no flash8 for linux
* charlie5 is starving
<mastro> is possible to generate a arp packet?
<cpk2> charlie5: you could try flash9 beta
<andhy> charlie5: use flash9/beta
<teledyn> flash completely blows.
<cpk2> or this amazing thing called a phone =P
<maverick> charlie5: one opeion is to install wine then download windows version of firefox then downloading flash 8 (windows version also) and install of 'em using wine
<charlie5> thanks guys ... how would i get it ? ... form flash site ?
<teledyn> mastro: yes
<andhy> charlie5: go adobe ;)
<hypertevi> hi ;-)
<maverick> teledyn: it works on my sis's windows OS...
<maverick> teledyn,still a bios problem?
<charlie5> maverick: mmm, might try later ... sounds like a bit of work on an empty stomach
<teledyn> maverick: no
<mastro> teledyn: can you suggest my an utility?
* charlie5 googles on flash9
<maverick> teledyn: am using hotkeys script to enable my function keys..maybe i need to set a command to my function key??
<teledyn> maverick: probably if its not responding
<teledyn> maverick: also, you may need to add the external monitor to your xorg.conf
<bmo> you know, looked up wtf an arp is, and that's WAAAAY over my head
<mastro> teledyn: no idea?
<teledyn> maverick: it may or may not support the modes
<maverick> could u give me the path to xorg.conf
<teledyn> you'll have to google for help on setting up an external monitor with your lcd
<teledyn> or try the monitor thing in the kde settings if that works
<exhale-away> .
<exhale-away> are there any kde themes in the repos?
<maverick> teleyn: i'll see if i can do something abt it, thanks anyway...
<livingdaylight> boy, i had to step out of #ubuntu
<mastro> teledyn: are you forget of me?
<livingdaylight> complete madness - 10049 people in there
<teledyn> mastro: no
<livingdaylight> *1049
<teledyn> mastro: why do you need to send arp packets?
<livingdaylight> !fridge
<ubotu> fridge is the Ubuntu's Community News website, and can be found at http://fridge.ubuntu.com
<bmo> exhale: http://www.kde-look.org/
<livingdaylight> did you see the news?!
<livingdaylight> Ubuntu has walked away with Best Distribution at the Linux Awards held in London last night.
<cheewie> hey
<cheewie> how well do ntfs works on kubuntu?
<zblach> hey, did eft get pushed back some?
<mastro> teledyn: i'm studing.
<bmo> livingdaylight: that's cool
<cheewie> any one run ntfs?
<osoh> hi all
<monad> still no direct rendering and fglrx, it'S still on mesa
<bmo> cheewie: depending on what you do and who you talk to, either dealing with ntfs is experimental and buggy or it works and you have to use the Windows driver for write access and such, iow, it's complicated.  you might look into how knoppix handles ntfs for more insight (klaus knopper has done extensive work with it)
<TheGateKeeper> cheewie: repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<zorglu_> so how is the edgy release going ?
<bmo> read access for ntfs is easier
<cpk2> it isnt going
* bmo is running edgy, zorglu
<bmo> it's not going?
<zorglu_> cpk2: what do you mean ?
<dude> bmo: release candidate?
<cpk2> zorglu_: it isnt out quite just yet =P
<zorglu_> cpk2: oh ok :)
<bmo> I guess it's the release candidate
* bmo did it a couple of days early
<dude> bmo: how do i upgrade?
<zorglu_> before the release date is good for the bandwidth :) at dapper release, the servers cried for at least 3weeks :)
<bmo> change all dapper references to edgy in your /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<bmo> or you can use update manager
* bmo forgets the switches for update-manager to check for a new release
<zorglu_> there is a page for that
<zorglu_> to handle some special case
<teledyn> mastro: try tcpdump -l -n arp and host 192.168.0.217  then ping 192.168.0.217 and you'll see the arp requests
<TheGateKeeper> it's on the wiki
<teledyn> i don't know what this has to do with kubuntu
<bmo> to blazes with the arps.  I want to see the fnords
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: i cant find it. i looked at it yesterday it was from fdoving
<teledyn> is that some other adolescent reptile species?
<bmo> !fnord
<ubotu> fnord: yet another small httpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-2 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<bmo> oh!
<bmo> AHAHAHAHAAHAHH
<bmo> obviously a robert anton wilson fan
* cpk2 is lost
* momal crys over edgy
<cheewie> any one have test it how good it works
<bmo> cpk2: fnord = secret word only the illuminated can see (reference The Illuminatus Trilogy by Robert Anton Wilson)
<cpk2> ah
<bmo> you should read it.  heh.
<bmo> every time I loan out my copy I never get it back, so I have to keep buying new copies
<bmo> wft
<zblach> it's a conspiracy
<bmo> "natalie merchant is 43 years old"
* bmo is getting old
<cheewie> bmo have you test it
<bmo> what, ntfs under linux?
<cpk2> zorglu_: NOW edgy is released =)
<cheewie> ye
<zorglu_> cpk2: hehe :))
* bmo has only used ntfs access under knoppix
<cheewie> oki
<cheewie> wellunno if i will test it yet
<cheewie> edgy whats that for stuff?
<bmo> do you need read and write or just read?
<cheewie> read
<bmo> oh, then you have it easy
<ggenny> edgy amd64   does not recognize keyboard, usr and ps/2 on a8n-sli
<cheewie> oki
<bmo> install the standard ntfs stuff
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bmo> someone gave a link to a repository up there
<zorglu_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<livingdaylight> FEISTY FAWN !!!
<livingdaylight> that is the name of the next UBuntu release
<bmo> feisty fawn?
<bmo> srsly?
<zorglu_> i dont even know what does this mean :)
<cheewie> oki thanks bmo
<bmo> I think the next one should be named fuming fish
<bmo> "it really stinks!" hehehehe
<exhale-away> ok so 6.10 is out
<exhale-away> when do you think we'll see a kubuntu release?
<zblach> sometime today?
* zblach hopes
<visik7> why kubuntu still hasn't reiserfs as option ?
<exhale-away> what do you need reiserfs for?
<visik7> as root fs
<visik7> ubiquity doesn't show it
<visik7> while ubuntu has
<bmo> kubuntu supports reiserfs
* bmo has reiserfs
<bmo> and kubuntu
<Acksaw> hey guys
<cheewie> reiserfs whats that
<Acksaw> ive just tried to intsall kubuntu on an old machine
<Acksaw> and its got "stuck" just after detecting hardware
<Acksaw> well, after that bit.... think it said loading partition something
<Acksaw> then then went off and it froze
<Acksaw> tried it a few times to no avail
<bmo> acksaw: you may need one of the alternate disks
<Acksaw> i tried the alternate
<Probiotico> hey ppl. i'm newbie and i need some help: i need to define a path for some C libraries.. how can i do that?
<bmo> ldconfig
<visik7> last installation of kubuntu edgy hasn't
<visik7> let me see if the final has it
<momal> EDGY LOVE
<Acksaw> anyone any ideas to my problem?
<bmo> acksaw: how old is the system?
<Acksaw> not that old
<Acksaw> 1.8ghz
<exhale-away> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/ is this the final or the RC?
<Acksaw> 246mb ram
<Acksaw> 256*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello?
<Probiotico> hey guys could u help with a C library problem?
<zblach> exhale-away: unsure. lemme md5
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i would like to clean my system, that is to come back to the original packages of kubuntu, 2 years of newbbeing have made my system messy, is there a way of doing it? SOmething like deselecting all packages and then reselect only kubuntu-desktop ?
<zblach> exhale-away: release candidate
<Acksaw> no one?
<exhale-away> damn ;(
<bmo> thinking, acksaw
<Acksaw> ah
<Acksaw> kk
<Acksaw> it did get past that first time
<exhale-away> why the hell did they name it in such way
<Acksaw> but it got stuck about 10%
<Acksaw> on installing base system
<bmo> any USB devices plugged in while you were installing?
<Acksaw> nope
<Acksaw> just ps/2 kb and mouse
<pielgrzym> is anyone using firestarter here? I can't figure why if firestarter deamon is runnin search in valknut is not working...
* bmo always has a problem when he forgets to unplug the usb drive
<Acksaw> lol
<bmo> I run firestarter.  to see if the firestarter daemon is running, ps uax | grep firestarter
<bmo> what's valknut?
<bmo> acksaw: a 1.8ghz machine with a quarter gig of memory is plenty enough to install with
<Acksaw> yep
<Acksaw> thats what i thought
<Acksaw> but why does it get stuck?
<Acksaw> it just shows blue screen and the grey type bar
<bmo> something in hardware is probably screwy.  any winmodems, silly stuff like that?
<bmo> indeed, you shouldn't need an alternate install disk
<Acksaw> well
<Acksaw> it has an ethernet card
<student1_> hi
<student2> hi
<exhale> hi
<student1_> u oik?
<student2> yeh im ok
<bmo> you can try yanking it out to see if it's choking on the ethernet card.  though, you kind-of need it to hook it up to the network, right? heh
<student1_> he got cused
<student2> anyone else on this line
<Acksaw> yeh bmo lol
<student1_> yh me
<student2> i know u
<Acksaw> and nothing is connected to it
<student1_> hahahahaha
<student1_> and
<student2> where does this network run frm
<Acksaw> from freenode ;)
<student2> k thanks
<Acksaw> sc0tt is here :O i know sc0tt lol (lioves 500 yards from me)
<Acksaw> sc0tt sucks
<student1_> thats gd 4 u
<Acksaw> student1_ and student2 are you in a uni or soemething?
<student1_> yh
<Acksaw> because kubuntu users usually can spell
<student1_> were cousoins
<Acksaw> what uni, your whois says btcentral so that means england...
<student2> we can spell
<exhale> o rly
<student1_> yeah
<Acksaw> what uni?
<student2> does it matter
<Acksaw> yeh
<Acksaw> i got uni at Keele
<Acksaw> go*
<student1_> no it don't
<student1_> no
<Acksaw> just answer it =\
<Acksaw> what am i gonna do hax you!?!?1
<student1_> NO
<Acksaw> kids eh.
<student1_> fuck you
<Acksaw> haha
<Acksaw> lmao
<student1_> its not that funny
<momal> pretty please kubuntu edgy come my way :D
<thoreauputic> student1_: watch your language, please
<student1_> no
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<bmo> acksaw: see if your network card is on this list : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCards
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<zorglu_> hmm i think this kind of threat should go away
<Acksaw> bmo
<zorglu_> of implicit threat i mean
<Acksaw> nothing it connected to the car
<Acksaw> d
<Acksaw> its just the card
<Acksaw> ahh
<zorglu_> either you warn him to stop of gonna be removed or you remove it
<Acksaw> i have no idae of the modell
<zorglu_> but no implicit thread
<zorglu_> t
<Daviey> is there any difference between kubuntu and (ubuntu + kde)
<Daviey> ?
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: what do you think ?
<Acksaw> umm
<Acksaw> kubuntu IS ubuntu + kde
<exhale> but without gnome
<exhale> :)
* bmo loaded gnome anyway, and enlightenment, for fun
<Dheeraj_k> is it possible to install kubuntu with both kde and gnome?
<Acksaw> yep
<bmo> install gnome-desktop (I think that's the metapackage)
<Daviey> see thats what i was asking, installing ubuntu and test driving kubuntu
<zorglu_> Dheeraj_k: a single command on kubuntu allow you to do it
<Daviey> but the repos' are the same?
<bmo> yes
<zorglu_> Daviey: well if it is easy to install, it is much harder to remove :)
<Daviey> zorglu_, haha
<bmo> zorglu: too true
<Dheeraj_k> apt-get install gnome ?
<zorglu_> apt-get install gnome-desktop
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: are you there ?
<Daviey> Dheeraj_k, gone-(+tab) ;)
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: no threat implied - just opped in case he continued
<Dheeraj_k> i have cd of both ubuntu and kubuntu is it possible to install gnome from ubuntu cd?
<B-Minus> anyone installed lotus notes on kubuntu ?
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: but you understand it may easily be understood as a threat ?
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: *sigh*
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: ?
<bmo> b-minus: www.winehq.org
<Daviey> Dheeraj_k, if you set the cd as a repo.  /etc/apt/sources.list
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: I rarely kick or evn mute people
<exhale> im a bit confused now.. is Kubuntu 6.10 out or is it not?
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: i think it is a good thing :) i was talking about doing implicit threat
<Dheeraj_k> and is there any sollution available for this bug?
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: I understood you
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: well just wanted to make the point that i think that doing implicit threat is no good. people could be warned but it has to be explicit
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: sometimes merely opping is enough to bring the temperature down
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: I asked hinm to stop and he said ""no"
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: i do understand that the threat may be efficient, but i disliked the implicit in it
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: but I don't want to debat it with you
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: I asked him to stop - he said "no"
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: something like 'if you continue, i would have to kick you' and if it continue, you kick him
<B-Minus> bmo: lotus notes is also available for linux
<B-Minus> i have the package but the whole manual is for redhat writter
<B-Minus> written
<B-Minus> im almost there
<Dheeraj_k> https://launchpad.net/bugs/40855
<bmo> it is?  oh, ok
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: thanks for the advice
<Dheeraj_k> that is the only problem i am facing with ubuntu/kubuntu
* bmo blinks
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: i failed to convince you, didnt i ? :)
<thoreauputic> zorglu_: I take your point - can we stop now ?
<exhale> im a bit confused now.. is Kubuntu 6.10 out or is it not?
<B-Minus> exhale: no its not, the beta is
<zorglu_> thoreauputic: as you wish
<B-Minus> exhale: in a week or 2 it will be
<exhale> i see
<bmo> why so long?
<Dheeraj_k> ........
<B-Minus> exhale: its the last beta, so its quit possible this beta will be the same as the real release
<Dheeraj_k> clear
<exhale> um dont you mean RC B-Minus?
<bmo> well, I gotta say it's pretty darn close for a beta
<B-Minus> yes
<B-Minus> its like
<B-Minus> Release Candidate 1 is the fifth, and final in a series of milestone CD images that will be released throughout the Edgy development cycle as images known to be reasonably free of CD-build or installer bugs.
<shrimp> :)
<student1_> k whats with this bug going around
<B-Minus> is there some tool to change the KDE menu ? the build-in editor is kinda strange to use
<B-Minus> i see many programs in the editor that arent visible in the real menu
<student3> wat 1 of u mother fuckers sent me hat bug
<B-Minus> what
<student3> that
<imbrandon> [05:36]  <B-Minus> exhale: in a week or 2 it will be  <-- not exactly, edgy ( a.k.a 6.10 ) gets released today , infact here in just a few minutes
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@host86-129-190-145.range86-129.btcentralplus.com]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<max_> freaking crap
<B-Minus> imbrandon: i see
<B-Minus> imbrandon: ok thats better news then
<B-Minus> :p
* Sidebar just installed his first app on linux ever
<Sidebar> :)
* max_ cant install anything
<B-Minus> im not going to upgrade to edgy because im very happy with dapper
<Sidebar> I just installed my frist linux yesterday
<Sidebar> first*
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@host86-129-190-145.range86-129.btcentralplus.com]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<max_> apt-get is not working fo rme anyymore
<exhale> imbrandon: so i have been misinformed then? :o
<B-Minus> + the upgrade to edgy will screw all my settings up
* Sidebar 's first app was KXDocker
<Daviey> Sidebar, my first hard drive broken yesterday (ie won't even power up)
<Sidebar> ouch.
<fabio> hi to all
<Sidebar> i'm having a porblem
<B-Minus> hi
<Sidebar> problem*
<fabio> me too
<fabio> ejejej
<imbrandon> moins fabio
<Sidebar> KXDocker just turns off at random times
<Sidebar> how do I stop that?
<teledyn> B-Minus: what settings?
<imbrandon> [05:43]  <B-Minus> + the upgrade to edgy will screw all my settings up <-- why would it mess your settings up ?
<fabio> i have a problem with the sound
<fabio> i don't know but some times the sound sistem function and sometimes no
<teledyn> fabio: maybe some app is claiming the audio device and locking it
<fabio> i tried to restart alsa
<fabio> but not
<B-Minus> imbrandon: cause i know it will, like kde settings etc
<fabio> you say ...?how i can see this..
<B-Minus> fonts
<fabio> thanks
<teledyn> fabio: lsof |grep snd
<imbrandon> B-Minus, no thats all stored in ~/.kde , it shouldent at all
<B-Minus> i just know it will because it happened with the previous upgrade too
<B-Minus> +
<JosefK> heh, no matter what I do, kate always strips empty lines from the end of a file - ideas anyone?
<B-Minus> what happens to the sources.list ? what happens to the manually added repos inthere
<teledyn> B-Minus: that's just ridiculous. you don't know and just are whining about it
<imbrandon> B-Minus, nothing
<B-Minus> im not whining i just say im not gonna upgrade because im happy with dapper
<imbrandon> B-Minus, and thats fine, but dont spread FUD
<imbrandon> thats untrue
<teledyn> yeah but you make a statement that is totally not supported by factual evidence or even probability
<teledyn> "it will" is very different than saying "i'm afraid that it might"
<B-Minus> imbrandon: so you are saying you wont have to reconfigure anything after the upgrade ?
<B-Minus> everything will look just the same ?
<imbrandon> B-Minus, no you shouldent have to reconfigure anything
<keith_> hi
<teledyn> i didn't.  i can't even tell the difference
<Sanne> B-Minus: another idea would be to just backup your home folder...
<exhale> same here
<B-Minus> imbrandon: well i had to reconfigure 915resolution with the previous upgrade + my mscorefont
<B-Minus> + my kde theme was screwed up
<B-Minus> + sound wasnt working, i had to reconfigure alsa
<exhale> if so, why not do a clean upgrade and do a fresh install from a cd?
<imbrandon> B-Minus, then you had a botched upgrade , other issues, that dosent happen 99.999999999% of the time
<B-Minus> exhale: because i had a lot of work to configure linux the way it is now
<B-Minus> im using it for my work
<imbrandon> exactly
<B-Minus> and im at my work right now
<exhale> B-Minus: backups?
<teledyn> B-Minus: if having to reconfigure something is the end of the world for you then by all means don't upgrade
<Jucato> wah.. still no Edgy...
<Jucato> hi imbrandon! :)
<momal> edgy for ubuntu is out.. but not kubuntu :(
<imbrandon> its just a matter of minutes
<teledyn> i personally wouldn't mind having to spend about 15 seconds to reconfigure something if i needed to
<B-Minus> teledyn: I wish it were 15 seconds
<ggenny> edgy amd64   does not recognize keyboard, usr and ps/2 on a8n-sli
<B-Minus> first you need to analyse what exactly went wrong
<Jucato> imbrandon: what would be the fastest way to download? iso or torrent? (I'm presuming .iso for the first round of downloads?)
<exhale> bah.. screw upgrades. clean installs ftw you dont get skit like that
<exhale> Jucato: use bittorrent if you dont want to kill servers :P
<imbrandon> Jucato, either way
<B-Minus> ye clean installs but i had a lot of work with this one
<Jucato> heh :)
<exhale> it all depends on the amount of seeders etc
<B-Minus> linux joining a windows 2000 domain, citrix included, lotus notes, + 20 other things
<exhale> B-Minus: why dont you have a seperate partition for /home and stuff
<B-Minus> dunno
<exhale> well i recommend that you get that :P
<B-Minus> hmm wel maybe in the future
<imbrandon> B-Minus, again your missing 2 very important points here, 1) you dident backup /home 2) that is not the majority or even a percentage of users
<teledyn> B-Minus: citrix isn't part of ubuntu, nor is notes, so how can you complain about those?
<imbrandon> and 3) dapper is LTS
<imbrandon> so its ok to stay with
<imbrandon> but dont spread FUD
* cpk2 googles FUD
* Jucato thinks about FOOD :)
<teledyn> FUD = Fear Uncertainty Doubt
* momal thinks about edgy
* Jucato still thinking about food :P
<exhale> guys, are there any KDE themes in the repos?
<cpk2> "FUD is the fear, uncertainty, and doubt that IBM sales people instill in the minds of potential customers who might be considering Amdahl products." rofl
<lotusleaf> Is Kubuntu.org going to be updated? It still says RC available at the top O_o
<RawSewage> The new Kubuntu is out
<teledyn> exhale: apt-cache search kde |grep theme
<imbrandon> lotusleaf, when its ready yes
<RawSewage> oh yeah
<exhale> teledyn: thanks
<t0taln00b> hi all
<t0taln00b> howdy
<cpk2> exhale: whats wrong with kde-look.org?
<lotusleaf> imbrandon: k thx =)
<exhale> cpk2: i dont know how to compile
<cpk2> exhale: you install them?
<exhale> cpk2: yea the themes i looked at
<Jucato> exhale: not *all* kinds of "themes" need to be compiled/installed
<cpk2> kde theme is slightly ambiguous since there are several different "themes"
<Jucato> exhale: then you are looking at "widget styles"
<Jucato> which unfortunately, do have to be installed
<alex_> When I restart my computer, KDE wallet loses all my passwords, does anyone know what causes that?
<exhale> Jucato: no KDE 3.5 themes
<cpk2> but I am pretty sure most everything at kde-look.org you can install via a nice interface
<teledyn> i thought themes were kind of being deprecated in favor of window styles
<Jucato> exhale: KDE-Look doesn't really do a very good job of categorizing their stuff... I'm presuming those KDE 3.5 themes are widget styles
<imbrandon> not a great idea to connect to irc as root ( or even run a computer as root )
<Jucato> lol
<exhale> Jucato: they're pretty advanced looking thats for shure
<imbrandon> Jucato, kde-look.org is the place to go, as there are many diffrent meansing to "themes" in kde
<Jucato> exhale: ah a quick look confirms it. those "Themes" in the KDE x.x categories are Widget styles
<Jucato> imbrandon: except that they put styles under the same category as themes
<teledyn> monad: you should not be running as root
<exhale> yay its out :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, sure styles are p[art of themes
<exhale> ok Jucato
<Jucato> imbrandon: but the other "theme" they put together with the styles are .kth themes/files
<alex_> lol
<Jucato> which only makes it a bit more confusing
<momal> EDGY :D
<imbrandon> again .kth can be used for many things
<momal> so how should i go about upgrading from dapper?
<Jucato> imbrandon: yes, which is why they should be put in a category of their own
<imbrandon> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<imbrandon> Jucato, that wouldent work then you would have icon sets win styles etc all togather
<Jucato> imbrandon: I know that too... that's why imho, .kth are a bit useless, at least in the KDE 3 themeing system...
<asincrono> hi
<Jucato> that's why I'm also not bothered that the Theme Manager isn't in System Settings :)
<imbrandon> there is none Jucato
<teledyn> time to fire up btdownloadheadless...
<B-Minus> eh
<Jucato> imbrandon: yep. none in System Settings, but it's in KControl. but I don't care hehehe! :P
<B-Minus> its enough to change all "Dapper" to "Edgy" in your sources.list and then full upgrade
<robert_> join #kubuntu-pl
<imbrandon> ok ............................. are you guys ready !?!
<imbrandon> ok ............................. are you guys ready !?!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<B-Minus> ot isnt it
<B-Minus> yes im ready lol
<exhale> ready for what?
* Riddell ready
* Riddell rolls drum
<Jucato> ready!
* cpk2 is on the EDGE of his seat
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:imbrandon] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy has Landed  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<cpk2> woooooo
<teledyn> what's the factoid for dist-upgrading to edgy?
<Riddell> ta da!
<visik_> I'm right
<Jucato> yay!!!!
<visik_> kubuntu doesn't have reiserfs support for installation
<imbrandon> teledyn, !upgrade
<asincrono> can u help me? I had just compiled mplayer but I only get some kind of noise trying to open mp3 (or .avi)
<Noxville> hey,,
<exhale> your  late =P
<Jucato> Edgy is off the edge!!
<visik_> I can't create a reiser partition
<Riddell> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> visik_: not with the Desktop CD afaik
<imbrandon> visik_, it does on the alternate cd
<cpk2> asincrono: why compile it?
<teledyn> B-Minus: /msg ubotu upgrade
<asincrono> cpk2 broken pkg
<visik_> yes but why ? ubuntu has reiser option!
<Noxville> is there, as opposed to "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to download a tarball of kde, burn it to cd then install it?
<xsacha> gaaaaaah every time i move an image in a .doc in OpenOffice, it crashes the program
<teledyn> visik_: um you may not want to use reiser, based on current events
<imbrandon> visik_, afaik its not supported in qtparted is why
<asincrono> ask for an lib can't install (lower version someone I have allready installed)
<xsacha> im gonna check if it will let me convert to, and then back from later and it'll all work
<imbrandon> that and mr reiser just went to jail for murder :)
<visik_> teledyn: for me is irrilevant if hans is in jail
<teledyn> i'm using jfs and love it
<Jucato> ooh :)
<asincrono> but in the compilation of mplayer all goes ok... I can pay wav files with no problem... but mp3 = noise
* mode/#kubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<teledyn> visik_: only relevant in terms of potential future support.  there was a recent blog discussion about suse switching from reiserfs
<imbrandon> asincrono, why are you compiling mplayer ?
<visik_> teledyn: yes but reiser option on kubuntu is missed from dapper
<visik_> not from edgy
<xsacha> not an option in edgy, yeah
<asincrono> imbramdon cause I can't install it with apt-get install
<imbrandon> asincrono, you need to enable multiverse and you can
<teledyn> visik_: http://news.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/03/2114230&tid=96
<imbrandon> ubotu, tell asincrono about components
<visik_> xsacha: I repeat on ubuntu is present on kubuntu isn't
<Jucato> visik_: anyway, as you've been told, it's more of a technical issue
<teledyn> damn only 15 peers.  come on people!
<imbrandon> visik_, and i repeat its on the alternate cd but its not in qtparted so not in the desktop
<bluch> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<B-Minus> ok am also upgraden
<B-Minus> upgrading
* Jucato prepares himself for a flood of Edgy questions :)
<visik_> imbrandon: but what qtparted has to do with this issue ? doesn't ubiquity use parted as a backend and has its own frontend ?
<B-Minus> i hope i wont regret it
* momal will return after edgy has finsihed downloading and updating :D
<imbrandon> visik_, no it uses qtparted for the front end
<Jucato> visik_: Ubiquity on Kubuntu uses QtParted for the partitioner
<imbrandon> on the kde side
<rjb> cze magda:)
<spocky> hello
<spocky> how do I use the Dock pannel? Are my apps supposed to minimize there?
<B-Minus> is it normal that im sweating
<Jucato> B-Minus: depends on a lot of factors :)
<asincrono> I try to explain the problen installing mplayer with apt-get I get that mplayer depends libdirectfb-0.9-22 but it can't install it
<jende> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<marten> hi
<marten> with the alternate install cd - can i ONLY perform certain "specialist installation" or also the "normal" one?
<ashley_> hello
<exhale> burning :D
<eeos> hi there, can anyone help me with wine on kubuntu?
<marten> eeos: whats your problem?
<ashley_> i can help with wine
<eeos> I can't install it at all
<marten> apt-get install wine
<eeos> adept tells me that the installtion is briken
<eeos> when I try to install
<eeos> and does not let me install it at all
<eeos> I added the repository
<ashley_> try downloading crossover for linux
<marten> adept suxxx... whats the error if you do execute the command on console?
<marten> with the alternate install cd - can i ONLY perform certain "specialist installation" or also the "normal" one?
<eeos> I am using kubuntu 6.06 with all updates, version AMD 64
<ashley_> try downloading crossover for linux
<ashley_> try downloading crossover for linux
<ashley_> bye
<Tm_T> marten: Normal too.
<eeos> marten what do yu mean?
<eeos> ashley_ where from?
<marten> Tm_T: cool... why don't all people download the alternate version... it's just about 5 MB larger
<Jucato> preference :)
<Jucato> some want a live cd that they could use?
<Tm_T> marten: Because it doesn't work as livecd. ;)
<Jucato> I use a Live CD from time to time, to recover GRUB and stuff
<Tm_T> marten: Also it doesn't have that new installer, it uses only old ncurses-one.
<marten> ok thx
<cpk2> asincrono: I know you should be able to apt-get mplayer because I have it and got it via apt-get
<Jucato> The Desktop (Live) CD installer has fewer options, but easier to follow (6 steps)
<Tm_T> Yes.
<cpk2> asincrono: also I dont even have libdirectfb-0.9-22 installed
<Jucato> ok, time for grub :)
<asincrono> cpk2: maybe u have some extra sources I don't
<Jucato> oooh someone still uses Kopete for IRC??
<Jucato> not me hehe
<cpk2> asincrono: universe and multiverse should be all you need
<asincrono> cpk2: I have edgy... maybe that's the difference whith you
<xsacha> check out this video clip of kubuntu edgy rc1 + beryl: http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=4422301974133092315
<cheewie> xsacha how do i config that ?
<asincrono> Jesus... I though that beryl will not get more ... useless plugins :)
<asincrono> what happen if u enable water and fire effect at the same time O_o?
<xsacha> lol,  cheewie, just d/l kubuntu edgy, d/l beryl, type "beryl" and then d/l the plugin.. oh and custom wallpaper
<jan_> join #ubuntu
<jan_> !join #ubuntu
<xsacha> doesnt take long
<cheewie> edgy where do i find that?
<xsacha> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<jan_> how do i connect to "#ubuntu?
<xsacha> jan_: /join #ubuntu
<xsacha> or just click on it
<jan_> xsacha: tnx
<rjb> what's beryl?
<visik_> anyone using kblogger on blogspot?
<xsacha> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<rjb> thx
<asincrono> rjb some kinde of window manager that run with XGL
<xsacha> naah xgl sucks, runs with nvidia beta drivers and aiglx too
<rjb> 3d accelerated graphics required, right?
<xsacha> yes
<asincrono> yes
<rjb> bah, not for me then
<xsacha> :( what video card?
<rjb> SiS integrated (in my laptop)
<cheewie> can i update version 6,06 to 6,10?
<xsacha> yes cheewie
<maithai> yup
<cheewie> ok
<cheewie> thanks
<cheewie> are nwebie on this^^
<asincrono> someone who allready use Xgl/beryl can tell me if can close session with no problem?
<xsacha> i used xgl and i dont like it :P aiglx/beryl for me
<rjb> got a GeForce 6200 in my desktop though
<asincrono> xsacha: what's the difference?
<rjb> but the nvidia drivers never worked well for me
<xsacha> BIG difference, you should read up on it
<asincrono> rjb: I got the same graphic card... works fine.
<cpk2> hrmm I was under the impression that 6.10 was going to be i686
<xsacha> it's still i586?
<asincrono> I will read.
<teledyn> rjb: the sis won't do glx?
<rjb> asincrono: for me it seems like it was leaking memory
<cpk2> 386
<rjb> (the nvidia)
<xsacha> oh
<xsacha> i dunno, i use amd64
<rjb> sis xorg driver doesn't do 3d accel:(
<pegger> quicker as dapper?
<asincrono> rjb: 256 mb on my card...  xgl works fine.
<rjb> asincrono: tends to eat up all swap for me
<rjb> maybe an amd64 issue?
<asincrono> rjb: no idea
<xsacha> doubt it, what drivers?
<keyo> hi all
<cpk2> and i dont see any kubuntu dvds?
<xsacha> rjb: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man4/sis.4.html
<keyo> is there a beryl/xgl channel on here?
<xsacha> yes, #beryl
<xsacha> and #ubuntu-xgl if you want to use xgl
<twosouls82> 'lo 'lo :)
<rjb> xsacha: nvidia
<xsacha> for your sis card, sure no 3d? :(
<asincrono> mmm ppl with nvidia driver can't use AIGLX... it needs dri...
<teledyn> asincrono: sure they can
<xsacha> they can use xgl, aiglx or neither if they want to
<xsacha> but the nvidia drivers that require neither apparently aren't giving good frame rates?
<teledyn> glxinfo: direct rendering: Yes   lspci: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] 
<visik_> beryl is ugly
<visik_> effects are bad
<xsacha> ok visik_ then make a better plugin :D
<visik_> xsacha: compiz plugin was good
<MidMark> Hi, i'm upgrading from dapper to edgy
<visik_> why this ugly effects
<keyo> i am using beryl now, yea some effects are useless but i like it
<MidMark> i've a problem: there is a conflict with x-windows-system-core
<xsacha> i know a lot of the effects are useless but it's just showing what it can do, we need more people making plugins, some useful one
<keyo> any specific effects you are talking about visik_?
<MidMark> what have to do?
<visik_> the minimize effect and the wave menu effect
<xsacha> blur is quite useless for instance but it shows what it can do, very nice :)
<visik_> keyo: I don't like them
<xsacha> visik_ use a different one or increase the time :)
<keyo> yea they are a little OTT
<xsacha> setting time to 1 second makes it look better
<rjb> xsacha: " There is no DRI/OpenGL/3D support for the SiS 6326, 5597/5598, 530/620, 315, 550, 650, 651, 740, 330, 661, 741, 760, 761 including all model variations with letters in the model number.
<rjb> "
<ashley_> hi guy
<visik_> btw I've removed beryl
<visik_> bad kde integration
<rjb> from http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#22
<visik_> is the main reason I don't use it anymore
<rjb> my card is one of those:(
<xsacha> :(
<B-Minus> im at 50% :p
<keyo> i am on kde and it runs laggy sometimes and used 40% cpu
<ashley_> la la la
<rjb> (don't recal which)
<ashley_> la la la
<xsacha> compiz had bad kde integration, i dont see a problem with beryl's..
<MidMark> why updating to edgy I've this problem?
<MidMark> pls help me
<ashley_> la la la
<Tm_T> ashley_: Stop making noise.
<ashley_> midmark what you need help with
<xsacha> it needs cairo but hopefully not too much longer
<MidMark> ashley_: trying to update to edgy, and there is a conflicts with x-window-system-core
<MidMark> I have to remove?
<visik_> xsacha: desktop integration isn't working, and I use many Fn keys I should remap the beryl keys or the kde keys and is a pain to do it
<maverick> Tm_T: you , stop making noise :s
<Tm_T> maverick: What you mean?
<MidMark> says that require xorg 7.1 that is not installed
<RawSewage> Torrents are faster, everyone
<xsacha> well you're not meant to leave it as default if that's what you're thinking :S
<twosouls82> I assume I need to add a repo for Edgy, in order upgrade, which is it? does someone have a link to a page?
<cpk2> twosouls82: replace all dapper with edgy
<cpk2> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<twosouls82> nevermind I found it my bad
<twosouls82> thanks cpk2
<rjb> btw, is it normal that on my machine edgy shows no messages below the boot splash?
<teledyn> some people with T3 connections need to join in the torrent  :-)
<xsacha> will my 10mbit do?
<teledyn> rjb: at boot edit the grub kernel line and remove 'quiet'
<xsacha> 10mbit leech ;) 128kbit seed
<teledyn> xsacha: :] 
<rjb> teledyn: ok thx, so quiet is the default now?
<teledyn> rjb: i guess
<lotusleaf> teledyn: I just tried to join the kubuntu torrent but it keeps failing.. maybe Freeloader doesn't allow more than one download at a time
<lotusleaf> !freeloader
<ubotu> freeloader: A nice GNOME download manager supporting torrents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 388 kB
<teledyn> xsacha: nein! nein! nein!
<xsacha> it's not my fault my ISP limit my upstream :)
<teledyn> lotusleaf: try btdownloadheadless or btlaunchmanycurses
<visik_> anyone using kblogger on blogspot?
<lotusleaf> teledyn: k thx, that will continue to upload after it's finished downloading, right?
<lotusleaf> teledyn: I'm going to keep ubuntu + kubuntu uploading for a week or so
<teledyn> lotusleaf: at least for a while
<lotusleaf> teledyn: k thx =)
<MidMark> cpk2: ubuntu server is down due to high connections
<MidMark> can you please tell me why upgrading to edgy give me a conflict?
<MidMark> in xorg?
<cpk2> its probably replacing it
<teledyn> i wonder if all the people d/ling from the ubuntu site is slowing down the torrent too since they're the master seeders
<cpk2> people have finished torrents by now though
<cpk2> and they had better be seeding!
<teledyn> cpk2: i don't know my client says  peer status: 17 seen, 27.2% done which means no one's got a full copy yet
<cpk2> teledyn: if no one has a full copy how are you getting it? =)
<teledyn> plus 0.990 distributed copies, which is low.  that should be higher for the speed to increase
<teledyn> cpk2: because its being seeded
<teledyn> we get it from the seeder and then share it among ourselves
<cpk2> so how many seeds are there?
<teledyn> right now only 2
* rjb is away: Gone away for now.
<cpk2> so maybe 1 person finished =P
<teledyn> probably in a week there will be 30 or 40
<teledyn> this release kind of reminds me of a holiday, or something like when a new NASA spaceship reaches a planet for the first time
<xsacha> :S you've had one too many cups of ubuntu
<xsacha> (ubuntu+1)
<teledyn> everyone in the forums is talking about the upgrades
<teledyn> i wonder, are our operating systems become an extended part of our nervous systems?
<twosouls82> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<twosouls82> merci
<twosouls82> is it safe to upgrade, eventhough all these items are kept back?
<twosouls82> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28415/
<teledyn> i just hope when oil runs out that they can keep making cheap laptops and keep the internet going
<cpk2> twosouls82: probably, do an upgrade and then a dist-upgrade i believe
<twosouls82> cpk2: I will try :) and pray :D
<twosouls82> merci
<cpk2> twosouls82: back up important stuff first =)
<twosouls82> cpk2: already done that
<twosouls82> :)
* twosouls82 is a little paranoid if it comes to upgrades
<teledyn> twosouls82: yeah that's safe
<teledyn> twosouls82: there should be a note on the upgrade page about how to deal with those extra packages.
<twosouls82> teledyn: must have missed that skimming that page, thanks for the notice
<teledyn> twosouls82: see the note here for kubuntu users about what to do:  http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<twosouls82> teledyn: :) I would never came up with that idea myself, thanks again
<teledyn> twosouls82: you might also be able to just apt-get remove some or most of those held back ones because they are obsolete.  if it doesn't claim they are needed then you can just remove them
<twosouls82> true
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> I feel dumb now
<teledyn> just remove them one at a time.  if it only removes that package it is safe
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> teledyn: I am not new, just needed some input... I have it all now, thanks to you ;)
<teledyn> twosouls82: i think you want to install hpijs but the foomatic ones are obsolete
<twosouls82> teledyn: already removed some conflicts
* twosouls82 keeps on going
<cpk2> twosouls82: normally packages that are held back will get upgraded witha  dist-upgrade
<swanfl> I see edgy has finally been relaeased
<twosouls82> cpk2: that's why confusion at first
<cpk2> twosouls82: so upgrade and then after that do dist upgrade i think =)
<twosouls82> cpk2: this is what I am doing, removing kept backs -> upgrade -> dist-upgrade -> reinstall some
<nikkne> hi guys,
<twosouls82> hi nikkne :)
<nikkne> i tried update-manager to update my kubuntu 6.06
<swanfl> don't you need to update your sources.list?
<nikkne> and in the middle of the process it reported that it cannot remove /usr/X11R6/bin
<nikkne> doesn't update-manager does that instead of me?
<nikkne> I had something there, which I removed latter
<nikkne> now, update-manager complains about broken packages
<nikkne> apt-get is useless, since it spits:
<nikkne> Unpacking replacement x11-common ...
<nikkne> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack):
<nikkne>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package xinput
<nikkne> any solution?
* too_pac newbie
<too_pac> how can iu configure internet connection with kubuntu?
<cpk2> apt-get with x stopped?
<teledyn> nikkne: apt-get remove xinput then reinstall it later on
<nikkne> teledyn: still complains about unmet dependencies :(
<twosouls82> could you all stop using kubuntu.org for a while... it is so slow
<twosouls82> :D
<too_pac> kubuntu.org?
<twosouls82> yeppers
<teledyn> nikkne: maybe apt-get install --reinstall the package
<nikkne> aaaargh! still no progress:
<nikkne> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xinput
<nikkne> Reading package lists... Done
<nikkne> Building dependency tree... Done
<nikkne> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<nikkne> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nikkne>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<nikkne>   xutils-dev: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<teledyn> nikkne: paste in a pastebin
<nikkne> ok.
<teledyn> nikkne: maybe remove xutils-dev then reinstall later
<teledyn> if its complaining about one file then just delete the damn file
<teledyn> or rename it
<cheewie> where  dide i find the auto update?
<nikkne> teledyn: true, but it complains about X11 bin dir...
<teledyn> nikkne: what's in that dir?
<nikkne> something is wrong with the package...
* Jucato wonders if he should spend another half day just to test dist-upgrading from Dapper to Edgy...
<nikkne> the dir where are X11 keeps its executables
<nikkne> now there is nothing :)
<teledyn> nikkne: no crap.  i'm mean, what, exactly , is in it?
<swanfl> Jucato, I did that before edgy was released
<Jucato> swanfl: I did that yesterday
<swanfl> oh :)
<Jucato> I just thought I'd do it again, so I could say something when someone asks
<Jucato> lol
<swanfl> :)
<teledyn> nikkne: if the dir is empty then there shouldn't be an upgrade problem. it it complains another package owns the dir then remove the other package temporarily
<Jucato> 6 hours upgrading vs 30 minutes fresh install
<Schalken> just like to say i am very impressed with kubuntu's new site design!
<exhale-> me too
<exhale-> is it just me who cant make the konsole background transparent?
<GNAM> are there kubuntu dvds?
<Jucato> GNAM: being published right now
<GNAM> ok
<Jucato> exhale-: I can make mine transparent, but I'm on Edgy
<twosouls82> I can and am still on dapper
<exhale-> Jucato: so am i
<exhale-> it just doesnt seem to apply the changes
<twosouls82> exhale-: use set as default
<nikkne> teledyn: I keep trying, but whatever I do, it complains
<exhale-> ah there we go
<exhale-> why do you have to restart it?
<twosouls82> ;)
<twosouls82> you don't
<nikkne> ok, another question...
<nikkne> where can I find a "list" of all installed packages?
<nikkne> I will wipe everything except /etc and reinstall...
<nikkne> bloody packages!
<pansy> nikkne: try dpkg -l
<cpk2> I'm not even going to bother taking this machine to edgy dapper has 3 years and I'm gonna use all 3!
<Jucato> cpk2: 3 years of security updates, but not 100% guarantee of upgraded packages :)
<cpk2> hehe
<cheewie> where  dide i find the auto update?
<cpk2> plus i like fiesty fawn better than edgy eft
<cpk2> name wise =P
<Jucato> lol
<cpk2> although I suppose before I dist-upgrade to fiesty fawn I will need to dist-upgrade to edgy eft first
<ypsila> moin
<robin_> anyone ever try cedega?
<cpk2> robin_: sure why?
<robin_> just wondering how it works?
<cpk2> the same way wine works
<cpk2> more or less
<robin_> i cant get wine running on ubuntu
<cpk2> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cpk2> i find that hard to believe
<bakaneko> anyone: i have set my static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, however at random times the interfaces changes and i loose the static ip i set, instead getting an older version of the static ip i set 6 months ago. i would like to know how to fix this problem and what daemon is causign it , any help is appreciated. thanks in advance
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> me dont works the guidance on edgy
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> whats the apt-get command to to the full upgrade ?
<B-Minus> the adept upgrade didnt work
<shindmar> hi everybody
<cpk2> B-Minus: upgrade and then dist-upgrade
<twosouls82> B-Minus: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<twosouls82> Upgrading from 6.06 LTS
<B-Minus> i tried the upgrade but it crashed now my system doesnt boot
<B-Minus> lol
<twosouls82> :\
<B-Minus> isnt there a command in aptitude or something to finish the process
<twosouls82> any errors?
<twosouls82> what stopped?
<B-Minus> there are still 50 packages to be installed
<twosouls82> can't you restart it?
<B-Minus> everything downloaded
<shindmar> yesterday i've spoken here about a problem with apt-get update, my kubuntu doesn't update, speaking with someone here (Bonbonjon) and it counseiled me to deactiate ipv6, i've done it, but nothing is changed
<cpk2> sudo apt-get upgrade
<B-Minus> no becuase i did it in adept in kde
<cpk2> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shindmar> help!!!
<teledyn> B-Minus: why doesn't it boot?
<teledyn> shindmar: what is the problem?
<shindmar> Teledyn: connection timeout when i type sudo apt-get update, dns problem i thing
<shindmar> think
<B-Minus> teledyn: i did the upgrade, it downlaoded all packages, the after 80% install it said there was something wrong with a downloaded file, i couldnt resume, i restarted and now im in shell with 40 packages more needed to install
<cpk2> shindmar: more like the servers are overloaded
<teledyn> shindmar: look in apt.conf and see if there's a proxy line.  if so, delete it
<shindmar> there isn't, already cotrolled yesterday
<B-Minus> fuck my whole system is fucked up
<teledyn> B-Minus: so run apt-get dist-upgrade from the shell
<teledyn> B-Minus: language
<teledyn> you'll get booted
<B-Minus> yes im trying but it says dpkg needs to be started manually so im doing that
<bakaneko> possible solution to: i have set my static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, however at random times the interfaces changes and i loose the static ip i set, instead getting an older version of the static ip i set 6 months ago. i would like to know how to fix this problem and what daemon is causign it , any help is appreciated. thanks in advance.  Solution: sudo chmod -w /etc/network/interfaces
* bakaneko hopes it works
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <--- revised instructions near the bottom
<shindmar> helllllllllp!
<robin_> is there a program for mounting iso images?
<twosouls82> robin_: mount
<bakaneko> robin_ mount
<teledyn> robin_: mount
<bakaneko> XD
<Jucato> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<twosouls82> :D
<teledyn> mount -o loop -t iso9660 ...
<Jucato> robin_: ^^^^^
<bakaneko> we think alike XD
<shindmar> teledyn, nothing to say?
<teledyn> shindmar: ?
<shindmar> you've asked my if i use a proxy, i told you i don't
<shindmar> and then?
<teledyn> shindmar: i didn't ask you that.
<shindmar> you've asked me if i in apt.conf have a proxy
<teledyn> shindmar: i asked if you have a line in there
<shindmar> nope
<teledyn> maybe try a different mirror?
<cpk2> the mirrors are going to all be dying i think
<ubuntu_Botan> hi
<teledyn> i'm glad i dist-upgraded a few days ago
<Jucato> so did I. but I'm going to install again whoopee! :)
<ubuntu_Botan> what is difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<RawSewage> GNOME and KDE
<shindmar> ubuntu botan, only the grafic
<angasule> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<teledyn> ubuntu_Botan: install kubuntu-desktop
<DaveQB> ubuntu_Botan: Kubuntu uses KDE
<ubuntu_Botan> which off them is best to use
<RawSewage> Personal preference
<DaveQB> ubuntu_Botan: which do you prefer ? KDE or Gnome
<DaveQB> >
<DaveQB> ?
<shindmar> someone can help me? apart of teledyn?
<teledyn> ubuntu_Botan: why not try both?
<cpk2> shindmar: are you just timing out?
<teledyn> shindmar: see if you can wget a package
<ubuntu_Botan> I am new to linux
<shindmar> i can't
<ubuntu_Botan> so i dont now which one is easy to
<teledyn> shindmar: but other connections are fine?
<cpk2> shindmar: the mirrors are under pretty large load right now...
<shindmar> connection goes to timeout and i can't use bittorrent i think for the same problem, and the repository list that i use on another pc works right, i can do everything on the web, but not download packages
<teledyn> shindmar: it works on another pc?
<ubuntu_Botan> now i have Ubuntu
<shindmar> yes
<ubuntu_Botan> and it is Gnome right
<teledyn> shindmar: sources.list and apt.conf are identical?
<jaba_vg> wenas
<jaba_vg> tengo
<jaba_vg> una duda
<shindmar> yes
<ubuntu_Botan> Kubuntu have just annon. new version should i download it ?? ad install that instead
<teledyn> ubuntu_Botan: sure!
<jaba_vg> alguien me puede decir como cambio la resulucion xq voy a pantalla y no me deja mover el chirimbolo para aumentarla
<ubuntu_Botan> one more Q how can i see which Version i have
<shindmar> teledyn, apt.conf and sources.list are identical on my friend's pc
<teledyn> !es
<jaba_vg> alguien q able espaol q me ayude???
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jaba_vg> perdon
<jaba_vg> alguien me puede ayudar
<jaba_vg> ?
<shindmar> #kubuntu-it
<jaba_vg> alguien me puede ayudar porfavor??????????
<shindmar> ho bisogno di aiuto urgentee!!!!
<teledyn> jaba_vg: this is an english only channel   use #ubuntu-es  for spanish help
<teledyn> shindmar: i don't know.  firewall?
<ubuntu_Botan> one more Q how can i see which Version i have
<shindmar> i've a router
<shindmar> no firewall
<shindmar> linked with ethernet
<jaba_vg> @ChanServ @ubuntu-es
<teledyn> shindmar: your friends system is on the same subnet?
<shindmar> i don't know
<shindmar> routers are not the same
<shindmar> and isp too
<cpk2> any apps that can encode from mpg?
<teledyn> well its not on the same subnet if its not plugged into the same router
<teledyn> are you using ftp sources ?
<angasule> I have a windows game that uses several CDs, which I copied to a directory in my harddrive, but when I use winecfg to change D: to point to that directory, it doesn't save the setting (no error is given)
<teledyn> angasule: maybe try asking on #wine ?
<angasule> ok, just wanted to be sure it wasn't a *buntu bug
<d1nn3r_0ut> no kubuntu dvd iso available at this moment?
<ubuntu_Botan> please tell me how i can find out which version of Ubuntu i runnin with
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_Botan: lsb_release -a
<Jucato> d1nn3r_0ut: still being made afaik
<d1nn3r_0ut> Jucato,i thought so but just to be sure :)
<d1nn3r_0ut> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cheewie> how do i update may 6,06 version to 6,10+
<teledyn> cheewie: /msg ubotu upgrade
<BluesKaj> cheewie, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Kim^J> After you have changed in your sources.list
<cheewie> dose it not works like auto update?
<Electrolyte> Has anyone had problems upgrading from Dapper to Edgy?
* rjb is back.
<Electrolyte> Since I'm going to update my Dapper to Edgy via apt if it's OK.
<kRush> I'm still in the process, hope it works ^^
<Electrolyte> Ah, I see the instructions. Time to try it :)
<BluesKaj> Kim^J, is correct , make sure you have the Edgy Sources list before upgrading
<MidMark> imbrandon: have to change to ->EdgyKnownProblems in the title
<Electrolyte> Just updated my sources.
<michele_> do you guys know how to set up a dial up network
<Kim^J> kxdocker is VERY VERY VERY broke in Edgy...
<xsacha> dial up? didnt that die last millenium?
<Kim^J> If you're gonna use that...
<Kim^J> michele_: I have never heard of that... Dial up? ;)
<michele_> its not for me
<Electrolyte> Luckily I have 4MB.
<michele_> yes dial up
<Kim^J> Electrolyte: Soon: 100Mbit.
<Kim^J> ;)
<Electrolyte> Git :P
<Electrolyte> I should be getting 16MB soon :)
<Kim^J> michele_: No one knows that anymore... Sorry...
<BluesKaj> sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ , then : edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list, then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then: sudo apt-get -f install ,then, :sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Kim^J> Electrolyte: Hehe...
<Electrolyte> 161MB needs to be downloaded.
<michele_> thanx
<Electrolyte> Shouldn't take long.
<Kim^J> Hehe
<Kim^J> I think I wanna move in with the Swedish Ubuntu server... :D
<Kim^J> 1Gb speed. :D
<cheewie> trevligt
<Electrolyte> 115kb/s, server must be being hit :P
<Kim^J> cheewie: Yup... You swede to?
<RawSewage> 115 kBs is fast for now
<Electrolyte> Ohhh, update for fglrx \o/
<RawSewage> You do know Edgy just came out, right
<Electrolyte> I'm updating now :P
<RawSewage> only 161mb?
<Electrolyte> Yup.
<RawSewage> Most people that upgrade need over 1 gb
<Electrolyte> I already have KDE 3.5.5.
<RawSewage> oh
<RawSewage> were you using Edgy beta
<Electrolyte> Nope.
<Electrolyte> Dapper.
<RawSewage> weird
<Kim^J> I have been using Edgy for a while now... :D
<RawSewage> only 161 mb for a total upgrade.  that doesnt sound right
<Electrolyte> I'm looking foward to KDE 4, with the new sound system.
<Kim^J> Maybe I shall upgrade to the other now...
<Electrolyte> RawSewage: It was 800MB space.
<Electrolyte> 161MB download.
<Kim^J> Electrolyte: A new one?
<RawSewage> oh
<Electrolyte> Kim^J: Yup
<Kim^J> Cool.
<exhale-> how do i ad a weather applet to KDE?
<nikko> hi
<Kim^J> KDE4 will be on Windows too! :D
<BluesKaj> when will kDE4 be available ?
<RawSewage> exhale-, with Super Karamba
<Jucato> it's not  a new sound system. but a multimedia API that can use different back-ends
<Electrolyte> I think it allows you do choose ANY sound system for the entire machine.
<Jucato> Kim^J: not true
<Kim^J> Soon hopefully! :D
<Kim^J> Jucato: Don't you google?!
<Electrolyte> KDE on Windows?
<Electrolyte> They don't deserve it.
<ubuntu_Botan> me to
<ubuntu_Botan> i am runing Upgrade now
<ubuntu_Botan> Cooll
<Jucato> Kim^J: it doesn't mean that KDE 4 will be on Windows. it just means that it will be possible to port KDE 4 apps to win32 because of Qt4
<nikko> how can see my kubuntu verison?
<RawSewage> exhale-, or did you mean a weather thing for the taskbar
<exhale-> yes :)
<Jucato> nikko: "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<RawSewage> idk
<nikko> thanks Jucato
<Kim^J> Jucato: Last time I checked there where many thing ported from KDE4.
<ubuntu_Botan> Hey guys thx for you helps
<Jucato> Kim^J: ported to KDE4? really? so you mean that they're porting KDE 4 stuff to win32 now, even while KDE 4 itself isn't even fully built?
<Jucato> s/ported to KDE4/ported to win32
<Kim^J> Wait I'll google the thing...
<Jucato> Kim^J: btw, I do more than Google. I subscribe :)
<xsacha> anyone here know how to use 'hexer'?
<Jucato> I also talk with people
<xsacha> im having trouble deleting stuff.. backspace and DEL dont work?
<Kim^J> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE4+Windows+Port
<teledyn> xsacha: ctrl-h  ?
<Kim^J> there
<xsacha> nup, ctrl+h not working either :(
<zzz> Try "x"
<xsacha> thanks
<zzz> It has an interface similar to Vi
<zzz> So Vi commands should work.
<zzz> "x" is delete in Vi
<xsacha> yeah but i dont use that :P
<xsacha> backspace :P
<xsacha> or del
<Kim^J> Jucato: Looks like most of the KDE4 suite is being ported... :D
<zzz> You don't use what?
<xsacha> 'x'
<xsacha> and i use vim
<zzz> Well, you might use dl or dw in Vim
<xsacha> yeah
<zzz> "x" is a single key stroke so I use that.
<xsacha> and 'dd' or 'cc', but it's different with hex :S
<dark_anakin> salve
<zzz> Sorry, all I know about hexer is its description given with: apt-cache search hexer
<Jucato> Kim^J: it's just a side-project by some KDE people. it's not a main concern, and not a KDE 4 goal. Also, not all KDE devs even want this.
<Kim^J> Jucato: I didn't say that it was main.
<Kim^J> Well... I don't really want KDE on Windows either.
<xsacha> no keypress for deleting while in insert mode?
<Electrolyte[V2] > What the heck?
<Electrolyte[V2] > Kubuntu thought it would be funny to cut off my network card.
<Electrolyte[V2] > It just went completely dead.
<zzz> No no, I mean in visual mode (If I recall correctly.)
<xsacha> yeah but is there one for insert mode? (that's where i like delete key)
<exhale-> i cant seem to get liquid weather installed on superkaramba :/
<zzz> I don't think so. I am not a Vim expert; just a regular user.
<xsacha> :( 'dw' and 'dd' just skip word too, dont delete.. it's weird, not the same as vim
<alexicon> if i want to use a different partition for home dir do i only have to change fstab?? or is there another file
<Hawkwind> xsacha: http://www.jess2.net/doc/vicmd.png
<xsacha> but x is ok :) can deal with it :)
<Hawkwind> xsacha: Print it and hang it on your computer desk :)
<xsacha> yeah hawkwind, they dont work in this
<berkes> does anyone have a clean sources.list for edgy for me?
<xsacha> dw is just skipping word instead of delete :(
<Electrolyte> Any ideas why Kubuntu would cut off all network traffic?
<Electrolyte> Firewall perhaps?
<BluesKaj> Ok , will someone explain what QT4 is ?
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: The next version of QT after QT3 :P
<exhale-> is there a release date set for kde4?
<BluesKaj> prolly beyond my understanding , anyway :) ...geez Hawkwind , thx , that expalins it all :)
<Hawkwind> exhale-: Not any time soon
<exhale-> :(
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Hah, glad to help :)
<xsacha> dw skips word, dd does nothing, D does nothing, X does nothing, xp fails, backspace does nothing, del does nothing -- only x works if you get what i mean Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: It's literally the next version of QT.  It's got much cleaner and faster code to allow KDE to do much more than it does currently
<BluesKaj> berkes, just : edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> Coolness , Hawkwind ...sounds good
<berkes> BluesKaj: what?
<berkes> msg edgy
<BluesKaj> copy and paste that command into the terminal , berk
<BluesKaj> berkes,
<berkes> BluesKaj: it fails, I run dapper, but a battered up dapper
<Hawkwind> berkes: You're wanting to upgrade to Edgy ?
<Electrolyte> Approx 1 hour 17 minutes to update :>
<BluesKaj> ok,  sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ ,...run that first
<Electrolyte> That's just downloading though.
<berkes> BluesKaj: I want to upgrade and to do so I want a clean sources.list
<berkes> Hawkwind:  [
<berkes> eeu ^^
<Hawkwind> berkes: Hold on!  I'll get a great how-to that will help you upgrade
<Skrot> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<berkes> Hawkwind: I don't need a howto.
<berkes> I want a clean sources.list :)
<berkes> just the vanilla one, so that I can make a clean start.
<berkes> the sources.list generator is not yet updated so it only generates up to dapper.
<Hawkwind> berkes: That won't work for an upgrade though
<exhale-> Jucato: where and how do i get kweather?
<Hawkwind> berkes: You're running Dapper or Edgy right now ?
<Jucato> exhale-: from the repositories
<berkes> Hawkwind: no I run a battered up dapper. And I want to move to edgy
<exhale-> awesome. thanks Jucato
<berkes> simplest way to do so is to s/dapper/edgy/
<Hawkwind> berkes: Then hold on.  I'll give you the how-to so it will do it with very little issue
<Hawkwind> berkes: No it's not.  That will break tons of things
<berkes> but I'd rather start off with a clean sources.list
<Jucato> exhale-: kweather sits in the panel, and can also be shown in Kontact Summary View
<berkes> Hawkwind: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php :
<berkes>  Change all instances of dapper to edgy 
<Hawkwind> berkes: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Hawkwind> berkes: If you change all dapper to edgy you will break tons of things.  Please read that URL I just gave you and follow it to save yourself tons of issues
<teledyn> here's a one-line upgrade: perl -pi -e 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<berkes> Hawkwind: sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list
<berkes> there, it does the same.
<Hawkwind> Not quite
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind , what about ? .. sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/
<berkes> I /don't/ want to simply replace dapper with edgy.
<Hawkwind> You need to follow *everything* on that how-to I posted
<exhale-> Jucato: i cant select a weatherstation, from the dropdown list its all empty
<berkes> I want a ****ing new clean sources.list.
<Electrolyte> [WWW]  #30447 Using fglrx or ati drivers may cause KDM/xorg to freeze on logout or reboot <-- Hmm, that's in Dapper as well.
<Electrolyte> I was always wondering what caused me to lockup when I logged out.
<ohmbr> hi
<teledyn> here's a one-line upgrade: sudo perl -pi -e 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<berkes> sigh....
<nikko> I would like to ask which is the difference between edgy and dapper ?
<Hawkwind> teledyn: And that will break the system in many ways
<berkes> I DONT want to just replace dapper w. edgy. That breaks. My sources.list is old. crufty. batterd.
<ohmbr> all my usbs ports disappeared... on /dev
<Hawkwind> nikko: Dapper is 6.06 Long Time Support and Edgy is the newest version which just got released today
<ohmbr> what can i do?
<berkes> I would prefer to start with a clean sources.list :)
<Hawkwind> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind> berkes: ^^^^^^^^^^
<teledyn> Hawkwind: that is the recommended way and won't break the system
<Hawkwind> Go create one and change Dapper to Edgy
<Hawkwind> teledyn: No it's not actually
<robin_> what do i need installed to run the following command? ./install.sh
<nikko> Hawkwind: are just codemanes.
<berkes> Hawkwind: did that. It gives me a lot of 404s
<teledyn> Hawkwind: care to explain what will break?
<Hawkwind> teledyn: Read the URL I posted above.  The method has been tested by many of the developers
<nikko> Hawkwind: are just codenames.
<Jucato> more directy link probably: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Hawkwind> teledyn: The init system has been completely redone, so upgrading doesn't go as smooth as it should
<Hawkwind> Ughhhhhhhhh
<Hawkwind> No!
<Jucato> not that?
<Hawkwind> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Hawkwind> That was written by fdoving specifically for an upgrade from Dapper to Edgy for Kubuntu
<Jucato> Hawkwind: that EdgyUpgrades page has been edited
<teledyn> Hawkwind: ah there's a few that must be manually installed
<Jucato> aah
<teledyn> i see
<berkes> but there aint no place to grab a clean, default sources.list?
* berkes thinks its a bit OTT to get a 700M iso just to extract a clean sources.list :)
<vany> hi guys
<Hawkwind> berkes: I just did the source-o-matic way and changed Dapper to Edgy without any issues
<nikon> source-o-matic way??
<berkes> Hawkwind: weird because it gave me at least 3 404s
<teledyn> berkes: you're tripping out
<Jucato> exhale-: err sorry can't help you there. don't know how kweather works. long time since I used it
<berkes> teledyn: I am what?
<teledyn> Hawkwind: hmm i didn't have any issues with kde-guidance nor xorg stuff when i dist-upgraded
<Electrolyte> The only thing I know I'm bound to have a problem with is fglrx.
<teledyn> berkes: you're tripping out for no reason.  just edit the file or manually create one.
<Electrolyte> But I know how to fix that.
<berkes> teledyn: I am not tripping out. I am just flabbergasted that people spend lots of time trying to help me with help I don't need, but no-one answers me with what I /do/ need.
<teledyn> berkes: because its a damn file with like 4 or 5 lines in it
<teledyn> you want me to pastebin mine?
<teledyn> just join #flood
<berkes> teledyn: I got one from an ubuntu CD. I am fine now. thanks
<Hawkwind> berkes: We did answer you.  Change Dapper to Edgy after getting a new list from source-o-matic
<teledyn> what is "clean"?  if it has an extra space in it or something?
<berkes> Hawkwind: weird thing is, that I came here, because I did that. I assume it broke because I added 'latest koffice and latest amarok' to it as well.
<zzz> Does anybody have a problem with KMail forwarding empty e-mails?
<Hawkwind> berkes: Try without those and see
<xsacha> berkes: you just wanted a default source.list? could have asked anyone for one :P most people have a default one, or just two entries at bottom on top
<xsacha> or*
<jende> howdy
<jende> has any of
<jarle> Any reason that the nvidia drivers from http://www.albertomilone.com/driver.html shouldn't work after upgrading to edgy?
<zzz> In KMail, when I try to forward an e-mail, if I do not modify the text, an empty e-mail is sent.
<teledyn> i put a comment line in my sources.list.  is it now "defiled"?  must i get a clean one?
<jarle> (just trying to think ahead)
<jende> has anyone of you figured any problems re the assistant in OOo ?
<xsacha> yes teledyn, your list is now corrupted ;) you must d/l the cd again and extract a new list
<Hawkwind> jarle: Realize those are 3rd party and are not supported in any way.  They could or could not break anything
<teledyn> lmao
<berkes> teledyn: clean is /not/ this: http://pastie.caboo.se/19674 :)
<teledyn> xsacha: no i better reformat and re-install
<kRush> d'oh, bunch of errors while dist upgrading =/
<Electrolyte> 23% so far with no error.
<berkes> teledyn: can you now imagine why i would like a new one? start clean from scratch?
<Electrolyte> That's just downloading though.
<jarle> Hawkwind: it's just a bit easier thatn having to recompile driver after each kernel update..
<xsacha> that list looks fine? there's 6 things in it
<teledyn> berkes: 95% of that is commented out
<berkes> teledyn: yea, I know, because I commented that out.
<Hawkwind> jarle: Totally up to you if you use them or not.  If they work for ya, great.  But do be prepared for them not to
<jarle> Hawkwind: sure, THEN I'll have to go back to compiling...
<berkes> but still, Do I not have the freedom to choose whether or not I upgrade to a new version with a clean config? :)
<jende_> Jucato: are you awake
<jende_> Jucato: are you awake?
<Jucato> jende_: yep :)
<Jucato> very much awake
<kRush> time to reboot
<teledyn> berkes: i think its the use of the word clean that is tripping us out
<teledyn> it somehow implies there's something wrong with the other lines/comments
<Zoohouse> Some one know how to unlock the packaging system so that I can use adapt? reboot didn't work.
<teledyn> all that matters is to have the essential lines for main, universe, etc
<berkes> teledyn: well, all I wanted was something that brought me back to the 'official' sources.list? is that better? 'official' instead of 'clean"?
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hawkwind> Zoohouse: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<teledyn> berkes: we could paste the lines for you...
<Zoohouse> thanks Hawkwind
<berkes> teledyn: I already got one from a friend who just downloaded ubuntu edgy iso.
<berkes> :)
<berkes> its running fine in the background, getting all the packages onto my proxy;
<teledyn> wow the torrent d/l rate has jumped way up finally
<Lamington> hello all
<berkes> are there any counters running on the mirrors, calculating the amout of upgrades / downloads done?
<teledyn> berkes: i don't know  - i'm getting the torrent and see 20 peers, 6 seeds
<GNAM> ehilla'
<GNAM> happy edgy at all
<Mythbusters>  thank GNAM
<Lamington> I'm not having much luck with torrents
<GNAM> +
<GNAM> ops
<Zoohouse> ahh stupid VMware-plater wont let me accept the stupid license (cant click ok) and it I can't upgrade with out it getting in the way....
<kRush> hm 23 packages that won't upgrade
<Lamington> too many leechers on torrents
<Lamington> doesn't look like I'll get edgy tonight
<rhodri> hi. i just tried upgrading to edgy but it failed on the xserver bit.  is there a way i can roll back to dapper or am i basically screwed now?
<t0taln00b> hi all :)
<jende_> LjL: would you mind confirming a bug in OOo? At least on all my boxes here OOo crashes after a simple action and now I need someone to confirm that behaviour!
<t0taln00b> heh it's so much pleasure that kubuntu edgy finally released :)
<LjL> jende_: i never use OO, but describe the behavior, and i'll look... although, my Edgy is not yet updated to the final - which is because i currently cannot access the repositories... ;-)
<Lamington> need more bittorrent seeders
<jende_> LjL: it crashes just in the final
<jende_> LjL: in 2.0.4 released on the 16th of Oct
<LjL> jende_: well, i soon as i manage to get an apt-get update to succeed...
<Dasnipa`> 15% upgraded yeah baby
<Lamington> lol
<exhale-> is it normal to get such errors as theese in the console?: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<jende_> LjL: what happens is: Import in a document (OOoWriter) a picture and even if I'm not doing anything OOoWriter crashes after like 2-3mins
<trappist> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Dasnipa`> sounds like a memory leak
<trappist> oh he's gone
<Jucato> too late :)
<LjL> jende_: what image formats did you try?
<franzmax> just burned (and verified) a new edgy alternate i386 CD.  But I'm not sure what i should do for upgrading my dapper. any hints?
<jende_> LjL: png,jpg,bmp,cdr...basically all
<Lamington> I'm being a good boy and using ktorrent
<Lamington> but I only got one peer
<GnarusLeo> hi, I have successfully installed new wireless drivers for my ISL3886 card using ndiswrapper. I have now a eth1 wich "dhclient eth1" gives me a IP! But I cant ping anything ... not even the gateway. What could possibly be wrong?
<teledyn> jende_: i imported an image and the picture dialog froze
<LjL> jende_: 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 <- is this the version?
<teledyn> jende_: i had to xkill OO
<livingdaylight> THE EAGLE HAS LANDED!
<Electrolyte> 42% downloaded.
<jende_> teledyn: okay, whom use will release a bugreport?
<Electrolyte> I just hope the actual ugprade goes smoothly.
<teledyn> 2.0.4-0ubuntu2
<Dasnipa`> Electrolyte, they always have for me
<teledyn> jende_: what?
<Electrolyte> Ok :)
<jende_> LjL: on oct.16th they had an upgrade and just since OOo behvaes like that. the version from Oct3rd isn't affected AFAIK
<Dasnipa`> Electrolyte, this system has gone from warty to hoary to dapper and now to edgy
<jende_> teledyn: okay, whom of us will release a bugreport?
<franzmax> how do i use an edgy CD just downloaded and burnt to upgrade from dapper?
<Electrolyte> :o
<teledyn> jende_: go for it
<Electrolyte> This will be the first update I would have ever done for Linux.
<teledyn> jende_: i found another bug with envelope printing
<Electrolyte> So yeah, I really don't want it to break :P
<lupine_85> franzmax: unless it's the alternate install CD, you don't
<Dasnipa`> franzmax, see the topic
<franzmax> it's the alternate lupine_85 !
<LjL> jende_, teledyn: well, i definitely upgraded after 16th -- i've tried inserting an xpm bitmap (first picture i could find) using Insert / Picture / From file, and for the moment OO is still running
<lupine_85> just apt-cdrom then
<franzmax> i read it was the one recommended for that purpose
<teledyn> does anyone know if you can just mail submit@bugs.ubuntu.org just like debian?
<jende_> LjL: let it run for like 2 or 3mins
<lupine_85> that adds the packages on the CD to your apt database and you can go from there
<Jucato> teledyn: I don't think so
<Jucato> teledyn: you need to subscribe to Launchpad.net to be able to file bugs
<jende_> teledyn: there is a launchpad for it
<franzmax> just that lupine_85 ?   as root with sudo ?
<haffe> Hello. I'm having some trouble (Kubuntu 6.10). When I try to print I get the error /usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed.
<LjL> jende_: already let it run for more than that... also, looking at the output from ps, writer is taking up a lot of memory (*so* surprising), but the amount isn't increasing
<LjL> i'll try inserting a bigger image in jpg
<GnarusLeo> hi, I have successfully installed new wireless drivers for my ISL3886 card using ndiswrapper. I have now a eth1 wich "dhclient eth1" gives me a IP! But I cant ping anything ... not even the gateway. What could possibly be wrong?
<Jucato> I can't make OO.o crash here... :(
<jende_> LjL: before I'll file the bug I'll give it another go, too
<nnb> still no upgrade icon on my kbuntu...
<teledyn> i imported a large jpg file and it froze when i opened the image dialog
<exhale-> kubuntu comes with AIGLX right?
<yokobr> hi folks
<yokobr> hey
<Electrolyte> exhale-: Not that I know of.
<yokobr> im getting this error msg
<LjL> jende_: ljl.byethost14.com/fakegnome.png <- try inserting this image, since i'm trying the same right now
<Jucato> exhale-: enabled in xorg.conf, but compiz not installed by default
<exhale-> Jucato: nice, so i just need to install compiz/beryl ?
<Electrolyte> Jucato: Won't that cause problems for ATI users
<Electrolyte> ?
<yokobr> Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.
<Jucato> exhale-: probably. I'm not entirely sure.
<LjL> jende_: also, are you inserting into a new document, or an opened document?
<yokobr> Argument "gcc (GCC) 4" isn't numeric in numeric ge (>=) at /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl line 1493, <STDIN> line 24.
<jende_> LjL: into a new one
<yokobr> ??
<yokobr> im getting this error msg
<yokobr> Argument "gcc (GCC) 4" isn't numeric in numeric ge (>=) at /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl line 1493, <STDIN> line 24.
<lupine_85> franz: sudo apt-cdrom add [/path/to/cd/drive]  IIRC
<LjL> jende_: ok, me too
<exhale-> well i installed compiz, what do i need to do now?
<yokobr> hey
<teledyn> yokobr: what kernel?
<pussfeller> where does the flash plugin go for konq
<yokobr> i dunno
<exhale-> yokobr: uname -r in konsole
<yokobr> 2.6.15-23-386
<LjL> jende_: still not crashing so far for me
<teledyn> yokobr: it installed fine for me with that kernel
<nickv111> How would one go about upgrading from Dapper to Edgy?
<yokobr> well....strange...may be in another path?
<jende_> LjL: *crashed* just now
<nickv111> Is Edgy still unstable?
<jende_> nickv111: nope
<Dasnipa`> nickv111, nope it is officially released
<LjL> !edgy | nickv111
<ubotu> nickv111: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<nickv111> Mmkay.
<nickv111> LjL: Thanks.
<GnarusLeo> Never mind!
<Zoohouse> How do I upgrade Kubuntu? Do I do it via upgrade-manager just like ubuntu?
<Electrolyte> Is AIGLX more stable than XGL?
<solemnwarning> Can I upgrade a kubuntu machine to 6.10 using apt?
<teledyn> yokobr: for the 2.6.17 kernel i needed to apply the vmware any any patch
<Dasnipa`> !edgy | solemnwarning
<ubotu> solemnwarning: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<jende_> LjL: on some machines, as it seems to be, it crashes on some not.Worth a bugreport or not?
<twenty2sixty> hi! I figure you are all quite busy fixing edgy-upgrade-problems, but I've got a short question non the less... I just switched from Thunderbird+Sunbird to Kontact+KMail. The problem I encountered is that KMail does not safe passwords within KWallet as I told it to... each time it starts it asks me to manually type in all passwords - which is (to say the least) annoying... Any help on this one?
<teledyn> jende_: this time it didn't crash for me.
<teledyn> jende_: maybe run strace on the box it crashed on
<LjL> jende_: imho not, until we find out what makes it crash...
<jende_> teledyn: kinda weird
<twosouls82> Houston we've got Edgy
<twosouls82> thanks Ubuntu team
<nickv111> My apt-get update is stuck at 99% [Waiting for headers] 
<twosouls82> niceDay: It will resume
<twosouls82> ;)
<nickv111> Is this just because the server has a lot of people doing apt-get updates?
<twosouls82> had that a couple of times myself
<twosouls82> yup
<twosouls82> we should have taken another mirror
<twosouls82> :)
<nickv111> ;)
<psb154> BBC World Service > Digital Planet   has a realaudio program talking about Ubuntu and Open Source this week. Not spamming just thought you might be interested.
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> im trying to install kubuntu 6.10 but at the install it says fsck 1.39 [ok]  and then it stops
<B-Minus> its doing nothing after that
<B-Minus> :(
<B-Minus> with dapper i didnt have this prob
<Lamington|away> hmm
<nickv111> Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (146.137.96.15), connection timed out
<nickv111> That's the error I'm getting now.
<lupine_85> try another mirror?
<nickv111> That's a good idea.
* lupine_85 imagines they're getting hammered atm
<Lamington|away> use torrents
<teledyn> i wonder what the d/l stats are for the mirrors?
* lupine_85 awaits a torrent that apt-get can use
<B-Minus> is there something i can try ?
<LjL> teledyn: my "stats" are called "Connection timed out" ;-)
<teledyn> hehe
<lupine_85> B-Minus: try the alternate install CD
<lupine_85> or install dapper and do an update
<lupine_85> either will probably work
<teledyn> my stats are 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  :-)
<B-Minus> can i do a network install ?
<B-Minus> so it goes over the internet ?
<LjL> teledyn: maybe mine would be the same, if i could get an apt-get update to succeed ;-)
<LjL> !netinstall | B-Minus
<ubotu> B-Minus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jende_> !pas
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<teledyn> LjL: i was smart and upgraded a few nights ago
<jarle> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php has info about network install
<soundmaster80> I'm sure this has been asked many times but if i'm running the beta now, do i need to change anything to update to main version?
<Zoohouse> I think I screw up my source list... Where can I find a defult sourcelist?
<LjL> teledyn: oh, i did that too for that matter. i update almost daily... actually, perhaps twice a day ;-) but i just don't know if i'd get any new packages. probably not.
<Jucato> soundmaster80: just upgrade and you'll be ok
<teledyn> Zoohouse: /msg ubotu easysource
<teledyn> LjL: i haven't tried to get any new ones in a few hours
<soundmaster80> ok, so the default sources.list doesn't change from beta to stable ?
<Zoohouse> teledyn: i didn't get anything
<Jucato> soundmaster80: no
<Jucato> there's no edgy-beta.. just edgy :)
<teledyn> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soundmaster80> great, thank you :-)
<Zoohouse> teledyn: I don't have to tell easysource that I am using Kubuntu?
<lupine_85> nope
<lupine_85> they use the same repos
<Zoohouse> k
<Zoohouse> 6.06 is dapper right?
<Lamington|away> yes
<Lamington|away> 6.10 is edgy
* lupine_85 waits for 7.04
* Lamington|away waits for KDE4
<Lamington|away> woo
<Zoohouse> tx
<Tm_T> Lamington|away: Long wait there. ;)
<Lamington|away> Its getting there
<RawSewage> I'm on a fresh Edgy install now
<jende_> who knows a pastebinserver on which you can upload pics?
<Lamington|away> RawSewage: hows it going
<RawSewage> good
<Qaldune> jende imageshack.us
<Lamington|away> cool
<Blacken> So how goes the Edginess?
<psb154> RawSewage, what version of KDE does it run?
<jamie_> hi all i'm looking for somewhere to download xgl for kubuntu
<RawSewage> I dont know
<Lamington|away> Does XGL work with Edgy ?
<jamie_> donno
<RawSewage> I havent tried yet
<jamie_> :|
<Lamington|away> KDE 3.5.5 isn't it ?
<jamie_> all i know novell is sellin it but i don't want to buy it :(
<RawSewage> I dont know
<andriijas> i just upgraded to edgy, now i have a lots of packages thats kept back from being upgraded with apt-get dist-upgrade. what to do?
<RawSewage> Python packages?
<alexicon> if i want to change where my home mounts to, will my mtab automatically update after i change the fstab and reboot?
<andriijas> RawSewage: yes sir
<Blacken> andriijas: Don't worry about them; everyone has them.
<andriijas> RawSewage: amd checkinstall
<andriijas> and
<andriijas> and mplayer
<RawSewage> I got rid of all that by doing a fresh install
<andriijas> Blacken: okey, im not worried, just interested
<RawSewage> I have a nice clean system now
<andriijas> lol =D
<andriijas> i dont have the energy to do that
<Electrolyte> If this fails I'll be doing a fresh install too.
<ubuntu__> Hi there :)
<ubuntu__> Currently installing Kubuntu 6.10 - works like a charm.. :D
<Zoohouse> What happens if im upgrading to edgy via apt and my pc shuts off?
<andriijas> lol
<andriijas> :D
<andriijas> i would recommend anyone upgrading via apt to drop out to console mode
* psb154 cuddles his 6.06, don't worry I'm not upgrading.
<andriijas> shutdown kde
<Lynoure> Zoohouse: backups before upgrading are recommended, too
<Zoohouse> why?
<Electrolyte> andriijas: I'm going to once it's downloaded.
<Zoohouse> ouch :(
<Blacken> andriijas: Unnecessary. It makes for some interesting giggles when software starts updating.
<Electrolyte> Or when it gets near to 99%.
<Blacken> Worked just fine for me, though.
<lainproliant> hello :)
<andriijas> at least start the updating in a screen
<andriijas> ;D
<Lynoure> Zoohouse: because it is a big change, and because backups are a really good idea :)
<lainproliant> does anyone know how to either in KDevelop remove matching braces/parenthesis or change their appearance?
<lainproliant> i am using Kate as my editor
<Electrolyte> All my files are on another drive any way.
<B-Minus> hello my upgrade failed completely, it aborted at 44 packages to upgrade
<Electrolyte> Kubuntu is on a seperate drive - I don't store personal stuff on that drive.
<B-Minus> it says 0 newly installed, 42 not upgraded
<B-Minus> how can i make it upgrade ?
<B-Minus> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade it doesnt give an error but it doesnt upgrade the 42 left :(
<alexicon> anyone know about changing mount points? ust need to know if the mtab will automatically update with an fstab change
<RawSewage> This time, Im keeping a text file of all changes I make to the system
<alexicon> thats a good idea
<Jucato> RawSewage: good luck :)
<RawSewage> ty
<Jucato> tried that... went crazy after some time :)
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> maybe when making major changes
<alexicon> maybe when making major changesfrom a working state :P
<Jucato> keeping tabs on what I install, heh... not so easy as I thought :)
* Jucato wished all APT-based apps had a history of changes, like aptitude or synaptic...
<alexicon> there must be a file that lists all the packages you have installed at any point
<alexicon> can take snapshots
* NightBird downloads the update..
<Jucato> dpkg.log, but it's not that easy to decipher
<alexicon> hrm
<constantine-xvi> can anyone explain why my battery monitor is busted?
<Jucato> aptitude and synaptic keep their own type of logs. but the problem is when you don't remain consistent and switch between apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, and kpackage
<Wiegand> Hi everybody! Is there already a workaround for the "no root filesystem" bug during edgy install?
<ricanelite> Hello!!! what is the command for Kubuntu in the terminal to fix my screen resolution
<LjL> !fixres | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> ricanelite: i think you're thinking of dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Wiegand> (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/68035 is the bug I'm experiencing, I guess)
<constantine-xvi> if I set up a system guard applet to show ACPI status, I get a working battery monitor, but the one in the system tray doesn't work, both in kde and gnome
<constantine-xvi> anyone know what's wrong?
<Wiegand> It completely prevents edgy from being installed
<foodcoman> Riddell: Excellent  work Mate!
<alexicon> !mount points > alexicon
<TheGateKeeper> Wiegand: what happens if you delete the / partition then recreate then tell it to proceed with the install?
<alexicon> lol
<Wiegand> TheGateKeeper: I'd rather not, as there is still existing data on there
<Wiegand> worked during dapper install
<foodcoman> ubuntu bailed on you.
<foodcoman> =)
<Zoohouse> Any projects out there that puts Kubuntu on a usb drive?
<Shyne_> has anyone had problems with KDE's system settings? all the options are greyed out on monitors even in 'Administrator Mode'
<foodcoman> Zoohouse, I saw a howto that I am sure would work with any version.
<TheGateKeeper> Wiegand: in that case I would back the data up then you can happily trash it, have you also tried the alternate cd using the text installer?
<Jucato> Shyne_: Edgy?
<fdoving> Zoohouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Zoohouse> fdoving, foodcoman thanks
<Jucato> hi fdoving! have  you seen the edited EdgyUpgrades page?
<Shyne_> yes jucato, altho i upgraded the other week, not with the live release. im not quite sure if im on 6.10 now or not
<Wiegand> TheGateKeeper: not yet @alternate cd
<fdoving> hi jucato, yes. I have.
<Jucato> fdoving: do you think that's ok now?
<Jucato> Shyne_: you can update to see if you have other updates left. but I've had no problems with the Display in System Settings
<fdoving> Jucato: i made a few changes ~2h ago. just cosmetic though. it's good. :)
<Jucato> hm.. cosmetic, heh?
* Jucato goes to check
<grulix> hola
<grulix> soy bkn
<grulix> pk uso linux
<TheGateKeeper> Wiegand: I am reasonable if you where trying to do this with dapper it format your partition so you would end up saying goodbye to your data if you haven't backed it up
<LjL> just out of curiosity (since i have edgy already) - what is the supported way to upgrade to edgy on *k*ubuntu? update-manager is a gnome thing afaics, and apt-get dist-upgrade is usually discouraged
<grulix> i'm cool for pay with linux
<grulix> i'm cool for pay with linux
<grulix> i'm cool for pay with linux
<grulix> i'm cool for pay with linux
<grulix> i'm cool for pay with linux
<grulix> i'm cool for pay with linux
<Jucato> fdoving: ah ok... gnomefreak mentioned earlier that you should install kubuntu-desktop *before* dist-upgrade.
<Wiegand> TheGateKeeper: are you sure there's no other way? has to be something in the installer... ubiquity sees the mountpoint
<Shyne_> Jucato:  if i follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php im told 'xorg' isnt going to be installed
<Shyne_> this sounds like a problem
<Wiegand> TheGateKeeper: no, it worked perfectly during the dapper install
<fdoving> Shyne_: what if you try http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade ?
<Jucato> err... fdoving can you help Shyne_? not really that "comfortable" with upgrading
<livingdaylight> my cd download is 698.4 MB !!! They sure packed that cd to its max!!
<TheGateKeeper> Wiegand: try the alternate cd it will give you more control, but I still maintain you need to back your data up
<Jucato> Alternate Install CD is 698MB, Desktop CD is 695MB
<Sir_Briz1> Shyne_: that's happened to me on two upgrades
<Shyne_> thanks fdoving that looks similar to how i upgraded before, but with some steps missing. I just hcanged the sources lists !!!!
<Shyne_> ill give it a shot now
<livingdaylight> Jucato: not on Ubuntu ;)
<Sir_Briz1> Shyne_: Gub and Kub
<Wiegand> TheGateKeeper: okay, I'll try that, thanks for your help
<Jucato> livingdaylight: huh?
<fdoving> Shyne_: please give me feedback if it works for you. :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: downloading ubuntu desktop and it says 498.4
<Sir_Briz1> Shyne_: just run the upgrade, and then makle sure you install kubuntu-desktop and xserver-xorg before you reboot
<Jucato> livingdaylight: aaah
<livingdaylight> Jucato: kubuntu is next :D
<Jucato> livingdaylight: well, at least now you know the estimate size for them :)
<Shyne_> indeed - after i upgraded before X didnt work. i did something really naughty on tty1 and it worked next time i booted
<Shyne_> :O
<Sir_Briz1> lol
<Sir_Briz1> ASCII art pr0n?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: my point was i like how they're squeezing every possible space out of that 700MB cd, lol
<foodcoman> Nice:  I like a little style put into it.  "# echo 'Yes, do as I say!'"     =)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: let no space go to waste!
<Jucato> livingdaylight: yeah... :)
<Electrolyte> Ah crap, one file didn't download.
<Electrolyte> Errhttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main readahead 1:0.20050517.0220-0ubuntu7
<Shyne_> is there an argument to apt-get install to make it get all the necessary dependencies ? im told some deps arent gonna be installed
<Electrolyte> I'll have to take note which ones fail and download them seperately.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: what is the reccomendation - alternate or not? what is the difference eggsaktly?
<Jucato> sad to say, I've never had a single 100% successful upgrade in Kubuntu. Breezy to Dapper, and Dapper to Edgy :P
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ditto
<Jucato> livingdaylight: depends on what you need. I download both :P
<ricanelite> how can i check what version of Ubuntu im using?
<livingdaylight> by experience i reccommend FRESH install
<fdoving> let's hope the upgrade tool will be ready for feisty.
<ricanelite> Because i thought I downloaded the new release version of edgy
<Sir_Briz1> Jucato: I have, from Warty to Hoary and from Hoary to Breezy went great... but I've had problems with both Dapper and Edgy
<Electrolyte> Ah, re-did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it fixed it.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: what would one need alternate for?
<fdoving> ricanelite: from konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) run 'lsb_release -c'
<Jucato> livingdaylight: more installation options: LVM, reiser, installing GRUB somewhere else, RAID
<Shyne_> Jucato: is there an argument to make apt install deps too
<fdoving> Shyne_: apt automatically install deps.
<Jucato> fdoving: Riddel wrote there are plans to port update-manager to Kubuntu...
<RawSewage> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Shyne_> fdoving i get errors:
<Shyne_> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Shyne_>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed
<Shyne_>   xorg: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed
<ricanelite> okay it says codename edgy
<livingdaylight> Jucato: so if i'm happy with where GRUB is and use ext3 and don't use RAID then i don't need alternate?
<ricanelite> so i got the new update then
<fdoving> Jucato: yes, we just need a qt interface, or something like that.
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: also gives you options for minimal install, expert install and stuff
<fdoving> Shyne_: try 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop xorg libgl1-mesa-glx'
<Jucato> livingdaylight: desktop cd installer *overwrites* the mbr automatically
<Shyne_> yeah it just keeps asking for loads more stuff fdoving
<livingdaylight> Jucato: now i don't know which i need :|
<Shyne_> everyone i type need another ..
<livingdaylight> Jucato: tell me what is the network cd - something else altogether?
<fdoving> Shyne_: ok, try 'apt-get install hpijs kde-guidance kde-guidance-powermanager upstart kubuntu-desktop xorg x11-common xserver-xorg'
<Jucato> network cd? didn't see that
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea, says network
<livingdaylight> Jucato: so basically desktop cd is for dummies like me, and alternate is for pros who know what they are doing?
<Shyne_> fdoving:  unmet deps -  libgl1-mesa-glx  ... if i add them all it then has conflics with  libgl1
<fdoving> Shyne_: can you pastebin all the errors? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Jucato> livingdaylight: sort of. but some pros also would want the Live CD for quick rescue stuff
<livingdaylight> Jucato: sorry, not network, lol, SERVER!#
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> livingdaylight: it's for installing on servers
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ah. so alternate cd is not live cd!
<Shyne_> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28457/
<Shyne_> lines 01 and 23
<fdoving> Shyne_: did you first change your sources.list, then 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade' or did you follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade ?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: no. the Desktop CD *is* the Live CD
<Shyne_> im following the url
<Shyne_> but i have attempted an update before
<Shyne_> which kinda worked and broke some X stuff
<livingdaylight> Jucato: but using adept one can install server tools from desktop version too right? so server cd means it comes preconfigured and saves time of having to install it later?
<Lynoure> Is updating somehow annoyingly broken or does it just sound like it from the discussions here?
<Shyne_> my GL screensavers dont work atm, and i cant manage some KDE settings (monitors for example)
<nickv111> Wow. Edgy is. . . Beautiful
<fdoving> Shyne_: ok. can you pastebin the output of 'apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx' ?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I'm not familiar with it, but I think the Server CD comes with LAMP pre-installed
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea, so alternate is a straight install from cd. And then there is the DVD too! lol :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: DVD is a Live DVD with almost everything in universe, iirc
<livingdaylight> Jucato: thx, i've got the different concepts sorted out now at least
<Jucato> :_)
<guillaume_> Who know how i can install steam here ? pv me PLZ !
<Shyne_> that worked fine fdoving, do u still want the output ?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: does installing from dvd give one a bloated install? or bare minimum as with the cd? what's the difference and what is the essential function of dvd when there is already a live cd?
* Jucato tags fdoving as the upgrading authority
<fdoving> Shyne_: yes please.
<Shyne_> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28461/
<fdoving> thanks.
<Shyne_> thank you!
<Shyne_> unless im helping you somehow :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: same as installing from the Desktop CD. the DVD allows you to install stuff from the universe offline
<fdoving> Shyne_: you're helping me help others :)
<Shyne_> looks like some crazy conflicts from the output
<livingdaylight> Guys, Jucato really knows his shit!
<Jucato> Shyne_: your help fdoving figure out stuff that goes wrong
<livingdaylight> thx, man!
<Shyne_> the previous 'upgrade attempt' pretty much just s/dapper/edgy on the sources.list then did a dist upgrade
<Jucato> livingdaylight: watch your language :P  and thanks... but I don't know a lot yet
<Shyne_> i get the feeling kubuntu needs the extra steps in the guide
<Jucato> livingdaylight: fdoving definitely knows a lot more than I do
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lol, sorry for swearing :p but you know more than i do, hehe
<Jucato> hehe
<alexicon> does anyone know if i have to edit mtab if i want to change the partition my home dir is on
<livingdaylight> oh, i know fdoving almost knows too much if that is possible, hehe.... ^^
<livingdaylight> Jucato: he knows alot about NASCAR racing too,  :p
<Shyne_> fdoving: shall I try to upgrade again now ?
<Jucato> no I don't :)
<fdoving> Shyne_: yes, continue from where it failed.
<livingdaylight> fdoving: how are your guys doing in the nascar scene?
<Shyne_> 30meg download ... here we go !
<fdoving> livingdaylight: nascar? I don't do nascar. I drive a mercedes :)
<Lynoure> upgrading sure sounds non-fun
<Jucato> yay 3 hours more for the Desktop CD, and 11 more for the Alternate :P
<livingdaylight> fdoving: lol, i thought iwas you, who watched nascar racing...t'was someone else afterall - had you mixed up, sorry :)
<fdoving> livingdaylight: no problem :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: 3hours for desktop cd?
<Jucato> 3hrs more to go before it finishes downloading from the torrents
<livingdaylight> Jucato: no way! that sux
<Jucato> hehe torrent
<livingdaylight> torrents can be really rubbish
<Lynoure> Jucato: got mine in 20min but I was naughty and got it from the closest mirror
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: lol, that is naughty, hardly a torrent  download
<Shyne_> the torrent would be faster if more ppl used it /seeded :P
<Blacken> How do I turn off the bell in bash?
<InteliWasp> is it worth it to upgrade from 6.061 or more painless to do a full reinstall?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: i'm also getting mine from a mirror and its taking twice the time as yours but still beats Jucato's time of 11 hours ! lol!
<fdoving> Blacken: 'setterm -blengt 0'
<Blacken> fdoving: Thank you.
<fdoving> Blacken: put it in ~/.bashrc or something. :)
<Shyne_> InteliWasp: u might as well do the upgrade then reinstall if it doesnt work :)
<blueyed> InteliWasp: Upgrade, of course.
<Electrolyte> Well I'm almost done downloading.
<ypsila> moin
<Electrolyte> Then the big part - updating.
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: but, after listing a bit here, I'm thinking I will not ugrade today :( No concentration for a missing dependencies hassle
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: its always good to wait a few days and let the dust settle...
<ricanelite> How can I make sure my hole edgy update is all complete, Like make sure my Ubuntu OS is all up to date
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: if one can bare waiting that is :p
<fdoving> Lynoure: if you do it today i'll be around for hints and tips, of course only if you follow my guide :)
<ricanelite> can i do in terminal sudp apt-get update
<InteliWasp> well i need to wain untill tonight anyway...
<ricanelite> or sudo apt-get upgrade
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: i thought the point of the download is that you're gonna do a fresh install anyhow, no?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: my original plan was a week to see if all is fine with this lappy hardware, but the impatience is contagious
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: its called distro-fevah!
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: no, it's that I can try on livecd if basic things seem to work
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: clean install upgrades are so not me
<livingdaylight> hehe
<livingdaylight> call me a boor
<Electrolyte> Anyone else had locale errors when updating?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: and I'll be also taking the cdrom to some people with slow net, eventually
<Electrolyte> Oh wait never mind, it's complaining that I have en_GB installed
<Electrolyte> OO.o has failed to install.
<Electrolyte> So it's removed it :/
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: even better just give them copies, but that is the spirit, yea...
<grindel> hello
<livingdaylight> hi grindel
<Electrolyte> Yup, OOo fails to install on upgrades :/
<livingdaylight> grindel: everyone's got distro-fever here
<livingdaylight> grindel: Dapper is fine and supported for another 3years, but everyone needs EDGY right NoW!
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: I will, I meant the copies of the cdrom I downloaded once
<grindel> i have a dumb question... is the xchat application that is available via apt thing the normal xchat that i would download and make??? i mean it dosen't seems the same
<grindel> err i just upgraded from mandriva 2k7 to kubuntu 6.10
<livingdaylight> grindel: how did you upgrade from mandriva to kubuntu? They are different distros?
<sheft> How do I upgrade to 6.10?
<livingdaylight> grindel: you mean you jumped ship altogether :)
<Dasnipa`> sheft, see the topic
<grindel> yeah
<grindel> i formatted my partition and everything
<livingdaylight> grindel: as for xchat, its usually best to download the binaries prepared and made for whatever distro in question sitting in repos if possible. Its also the easierst :)
<gsuveg> guidance doesnt works :(
<grindel> sure sure but the features aren't the same... al i really want to do is change it to tabbed view instead of tree view for the chan/servers
<livingdaylight> grindel: cant tell you as i don't use xchat
<livingdaylight> grindel: lots of people use Konversation in Kubuntu. Personally i use the irc client integrated in Opera
<livingdaylight> Anyone here use Xchat in Kubuntu?
<grindel> Konversations sukz
<Jucato> I used XChat on XP...
<Jucato> grindel: I'm sure the option is there somewhere
<Jucato> I believe I've seen it before, but I can't remember where
<livingdaylight> yea, grindel check properties or look for options as Jucato suggests, or settings even
<livingdaylight> or just use Opera :)
<Jucato> O_O
<livingdaylight> hehe >_<
<Dannilion> I've got a problem with Firefox- it won't install any addons/extensions
<Jucato> Dannilion: any extension at all? Dapper or Edgy? how did you install it?
<Dannilion> Edgy
<Dannilion> And any
<Dannilion> I installed it from the Firefox addons site
<cullmann> is there any kubuntu cd image for edgy which installs on a mainboard with only a ich8(r) sata controller in ahci mode?
<Electrolyte> Oh crap.
<Jucato> cullmann: not really sure, but the Alternate Install CD has more installation options
<Electrolyte> Crap
<Electrolyte> Got an error
<Dannilion> They all say "this add-on will be installed when Firefox is restarted", no matter how many times I restart firefox
<Electrolyte> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cullmann> Jucato: but all have a broken kernel :(
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: just reboot for the heck of it and see if that helps
<Jucato> Dannilion: some addons/extensions do not work on Firefox 2.0 yet
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you using edgy?
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: also killall gnome-panel and reset things
<Electrolyte> Ah, re-doing sudo apt-get distr-upgrade fixed it.
* Electrolyte sighs in relief
<Jucato> livingdaylight: gnome-panel??
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lol, soryy
<Jucato> your lost, man! :)
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper is about to tell me off
<Dannilion> I'll try a reboot- bye bye 11 day uptime :P
<Jucato> Dannilion: did you check if the addon/extension is meant to work on 2.0?
<Jucato> grr...
<livingdaylight> arrrr....
<InteliWasp> too bad my campus decided to cap the download, otherwise i would be upgrading like mad...
<Jucato> livingdaylight: look what you did :P
<Jucato> err "look at"
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hehe...well rebboot wont hurt
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: please tell me off then...
<Jucato> it hurts the record.. "11 day uptime"
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: nope I want to know if my firefox extensions are going to stop working if I upgrade to edgy
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: probably, since Edgy uses Firefox 2.0 and not all extensions work on 2.0 yet
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: ahh... well, certainly seems as one of our fellows is having an issue with it.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: the answer is i'm still downloading Edgy now, so i'll find out later
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I don't believe that restarting would have solved the issue *if* the extension she kept on trying to install really doesn't work on 2.0
<Lynoure> TheGateKeeper: if you use something like TabsBrowser+, makes sense to bookmark the tabs first, just in case
<Shyne_> fdoving what can i say - it worked just fine
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i agree.
<Shyne_> thanks for the help and point everyone to that guide you wrote :P
<livingdaylight> Jucato: would firefox now have told her that the particular extension was not available in FF2?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: and yet you told her to reboot :P
<Jucato> livingdaylight: they give out warnings. and she should check onthe extensions page
<livingdaylight> Jucato: seeing as it had asked to restart before working i thought maybe that wasn't the issue
<fdoving> Shyne_: great, thanks for your feedback :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: teh warning did not indicate that the extension wasn't available in FF2, would it do if that were teh case?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, there several extns that aren't ready for FF2 yet
<TheGateKeeper> well google notebook & google browse sync are the one I don't want to loose
<Lynoure> fdoving: if you have written upgrade guide, it would like to link to it from my blog, even though I will not use it today :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: there is no individual warning per extension
<livingdaylight> well, i wish you had all told Dannillion earlier then when she was asking, lol
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I did
<livingdaylight> Jucato: only too late, teh
<Jucato> just below your "reboot" advice
<Jucato> she probably didn't see it or ignored it
<fdoving> Lynoure: feel free. it's not the official way, stated in the announcements, but if people have more success with following my guide, please recommend it.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: so, it will just say extension will work when restarting regardless of whether it is available for that version or not? hmmm....
<Lynoure> fdoving: url?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: btw, that "restart" message that Firefox gives? it's meant to restart the browser. not the PC
<livingdaylight> Jucato: how do you know it is 'she' ?
<fdoving> Lynoure: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I've talked to her loooong before
<livingdaylight> Jucato: oh, i know, but since that wasn't doing it, i thought a reboot altogether
<Jucato> 2 months ago, I thihnk
<livingdaylight> Jucato: oh, ok...
<livingdaylight> Jucato: by the way have you killed that torrent download?
<grindel> is it typical to have extreamly old software in the apt database
<grindel> ??
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I don't think they can really check each and every extension that tries to install on Firefox 2.0...
<Jucato> no I didn't kill the download
<Jucato> grindel: depends if there isn't any new version of the software available
<livingdaylight> Jucato: mine is done...
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I'll sleep through the download
<livingdaylight> Jucato: why not use mirrors?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: it's a torrent. there are no mirrors
<livingdaylight> Jucato: before installing an ext will it not say whether it is available in the version of FF being used? or auto detect version incompatibility during installation? To say 'restart FF' suggests that it was accepted
<livingdaylight> Jucato: but there are mirrors for the version you are downloading
<Jucato> livingdaylight: probably.
<Electrolyte> Help!! I got a broken package ;(
<Jucato> livingdaylight: yes, but I wanted to use a torrent
<Electrolyte> kubuntu-desktop won't install.
<Jucato> fdoving: your call :)
<Electrolyte> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<ricanelite> Is the servers slow today to get updates?
<Electrolyte> Any ideas about that error?
<Jucato> Electrolyte: try to "sudo apt-get install xorg"
<Electrolyte> xorg: Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx but it is not going to be installed
<Electrolyte> :/
<Shyne_> id like to get dual monitors working - but my monitors arent detected as what they are, and all the options are greyed out. Where to start? Is this needing an ATI driver or ...
<Jucato> Electrolyte: try installing that one
<word|school> Shyne_: the options might be greyed out because you aren't in administrator mode
<Shyne_> i am, and they still are
<TheGateKeeper> so who is using edgy & firefox?
<Shyne_> its got stuff like refresh rate -19000
<Shyne_> so i think its not working
<Shyne_>  icant change resolutions etc
<grindel> xchat is up to version 2.6.x and i just now installed version 0.13.... from the apt manager. there dosen't seem to be a newer version available
<MidMark> TheGateKeeper: what is the problem?
<hammer> hi
<Electrolyte> Ah ty Jucato.
<word|school> Shyne_: then a manual xorg.conf is in your future search the wiki for dual monitor
<Electrolyte> I had to remove some other packages for that to be installed.
<hammer> in which package do i find X11 libraries and headers?
<fdoving> Electrolyte: are you following my guide at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade? 'sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx'
<word|school> Electrolyte: shouldn't have to remove for other things to be installed..that's a thing that happens in dist-upgrae
<Jucato> grindel: are you on dapper?
<TheGateKeeper> MidMark: I am trying to avoid one by finding out if the extensions stop working lol
<RawSewage> why doesnt   sudo apt-get install mscorefonts  work
<Electrolyte> fdoving - no.
<gurumeditationer> Hi room, I'm using kubuntu 6.06 kept up to date, gtk-gnutella crashed on me a few hours ago and killed all the title bars
<Electrolyte> I'm following what's on the Kubuntu website.
<fdoving> Electrolyte: ok.
<gurumeditationer> Even after killing X and restarting the machine it stayed like that
<gurumeditationer> every time I log in I need to run kwin to get the titles back, does anyone know what I've broke?
<grindel> no i'm not
<MidMark> TheGateKeeper: which extension?
<Electrolyte> On there: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<fdoving> Electrolyte: i'll have to get that updated then.
<RawSewage> !mscorefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mscorefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grindel> i just got the freshest copy an hour ago
<Jucato> grindel: Dapper has version 2.6.1, Edgy has 2.6.6
<grindel> elm or wutever it is
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: and?
<fdoving> Electrolyte: please tell me if you encounter other problems.
<grindel> yeah edgy
<Electrolyte> OK.
<Dannilion> I'm checking
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: jucato was just saying before you logged off that not all extensions work in FF2
<TheGateKeeper> MidMark: Google Browse Sync & Google Notebook are the ones I most heavily rely on
<Dannilion> same problem
<Jucato> !xchat edgy
<Dannilion> These extensions work for 2.9
<grindel> so how do i get 2.6.6 installed then ??
<Dannilion> 2.0
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Jucato> grindel: ^^^^^^
<Jucato> grindel: it should already be installed if you're on Edgy (if your repositories are pointing to edgy)
<RawSewage> oh
<Jucato> Dannilion: that's just weird then...
<RawSewage> it's  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<grindel> humm hol on
<oswaldo> linux it is fantastic
<Jucato> Dannilion: what extension are you trying? I'll try it on Swiftfox
<Dannilion> greasemonkey and downloadthemall
<exhale> how does one disable that "bleep" sound in konsole?
<oswaldo> someone speak spanish?
<oswaldo> someone speak spanish?
<oswaldo> someone speak spanish?
<grindel> yeah linux is fantastic until it dosen't work like it supposed to
<MidMark> TheGateKeeper: I don't know I don't use those ext
<BluesKaj> !ES
<Jucato> oswaldo: please don't flood
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: there is a FF 2.9?
<Dannilion> No
<Dannilion> That was a typo
<Dannilion> I was typing while eating toast :P
<oswaldo> obotu es k abri por primera vez el linux y me sali esto
<oswaldo> alguien me puede decir que chat es este
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: lol, that can happen especially while eating toast
<Jucato> !es | oswaldo
<ubotu> oswaldo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<oswaldo> ok
<livingdaylight> hola oswaldo que passa con tigo?!
<oswaldo> gracias
<oswaldo> thank very much
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<oswaldo> living
<oswaldo> eres epaol?
<livingdaylight> si
<Jucato> Dannilion: hold on while I look for it
<oswaldo> chacho y esto que es un canal de irc
<Dannilion> ok
<livingdaylight> bueno, mi padre es espanol verdad
<oswaldo> es k instale router y tengo internet en linux y se me abri esto solo ti0
<orkid__> "yeah linux is fantastic until it dosen't work like it supposed to" lol (sry, but it's funny)
<livingdaylight> lol, oswaldo, va al chat espanolo para ayuda
<Frumpy> kubuntu upgrade from dapper to edgy just tanked
<Erich-K> Should I upgrade to edgy?
<Jucato> Dannilion: greasemonkey installed on Swiftfox...
<Jucato> trying to install firefox to test
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> is there any download manager for kubuntu
<RawSewage> !beryl
<Jucato> dhq: KGet
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Dannilion> If it works on swiftfox I'll just swap :)
<fdoving> Electrolyte: did you install xgl stuff from unoffical repositories?
<Electrolyte> Yeah.
<Jucato> Dannilion: hold yer horses :)
<Jucato> fdoving: hehe imbrandon was right :)
<fdoving> Electrolyte: that explains your problem.
<Electrolyte> It's removed them now any way.
<h3sp4wn> Who is knowledgable about ipv6 ?
* Jucato silently ncurses xgl...
<Electrolyte> I gave it a test, but couldn't be bothered to keep using it.
<Electrolyte> Since it crashed my system.
<Electrolyte> Love the eye-candy, but I want my stability with it.
<fpiadmin> hi
<h3sp4wn> (mainly using a private ipv6 network through an openvpn tunnel)
<Jucato> Dannilion: err... taking time to install Firefox... :(
<fpiadmin> joining winxp to a samba domain gives me trouble, anyone with experience care to help ?
<Dannilion> I want fullscreen homestarrunner again :P
<fpiadmin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: you installing firefox now?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: yes
<Jucato> but it's going sloooooow....
<Jucato> with 2 ISO downloads, I'm not surprised :P
<dhq> so how is edgy goin
<Jucato> goin, going, gone!
<RawSewage> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dhq> i am on the edgy knot so if i upgrade will it change to the new version or do i have to reinstall
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: well when it eventually gets there & fancy testing Google Browse Sync & Google Notebook I for one would be very gratefull
<dhq> fdoving: ^^
<Jucato> Google Notebook extension?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: yep I use both of them
<Jucato> ok I will try
<fdoving> dhq: upgrade and it'll be fine :)
<dhq> well where can i get the new source list
<deema> hi
<grindel> well since this is all broken and i'm extreamly tired i'm going to sleep now
<Jucato> dhq: there's no new list. you're already on edgy
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: http://www.google.com/googlenotebook/overview.html
<deema> how can I upgrade from Breezy to Edgy?
<can_> I installed kubuntu to a community house but they need this machine added to a win2003 domain how can I do it.
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: yeah I know about it. I was actually asking if you're asking me if Google Notebook itself worked properly
<h3sp4wn> deema: direct if you can handle a few conflicts
<dhq> Jucato: the sources some of the crash ie error and some are ok
<deema> what?
<h3sp4wn> deema: but the supported vay is via dapper
<Dannilion> I think my installation of swiftfox is faster than Jucato's installation of Firefox :P
<Jucato> Dannilion: of course :)
<deema> so I should upgrade from breezy To dapper, and then dapper to edgy?
<dhq> Jucato: well can you paste your sources on pastebin
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: well I would be gratefull to know if it works in firefox 2?
<Jucato> dhq: same here.
<Jucato> deema: that's the only way you can do it
<dhq> Jucato: lolz
<zorglu_> the announcement of edgy redefines the terms stable or edgy. it is stable and on the edge at the same time. a new but real sweet spot :)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: is it ok if I test on Swiftfox first? since they're basically the same
<dhq> Jucato: so someone who has edgy installed may be able to paste their sources on pastebin
<deema> will there be any difference if I just completely reinstall from edgy CD than upgrading from breezy to edgy?
<dhq> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> dhq: the sources haven't changed
<Jucato> you can switch mirrors if you want.
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: of course :-)
<dhq> Jucato: okies
<bambix> hi all!!!!
<deema> hi
<bambix> can someone help me install my graphics card properly?
<Dannilion> Bah, I get the same problem with swiftfox
* Dannilion goes and removes all plugins from firefox folders
<nickv111> Who here is downloading Edgy using the kubuntu-6.10-desktop-1386.iso.torrent?
<nickv111> My download is stalled
<Jucato> Dannilion: oh?
<deema> will there be any difference if I just completely reinstall from edgy CD than upgrading from breezy to edgy?
<Jucato> nickv111: mine is doing well
<Jucato> deema: you'll have a clean system. and you can't upgrade from breezy to edgy directly
<TheGateKeeper> deema: it will be cleaner
<deema> I understand, I must go through dapper. but should I do?
<deema> from edgy CD, or upgrade trough dapper
<Dannilion> Jucato: I've restarted Swiftfox 4 times so far, and it still says they'll be installed on restart
<epinephrine> hrm. has wifi support in kubuntu improved from dapper? by imporved, I don't mean driver support, I mean is there a nice gui where I can just double-click a network, tap in the WPA key and be done with it?
<Dannilion> so it's the same problem as on Firefox
<Jucato> :-O
<Jucato> Dannilion: so I'm guessing it's only on your end?
<deema> can somebody tell me what shall I do
<Shyne_> dumb question, but how do stop these 'Operation not permitted' errors in stuff like Konqueror for file operations etc... I need to be root
<Dannilion> Probably
<Pupeno_> Hello.
<Dannilion> I'm going to try uninstalling and reinstalling Firefox
<Pupeno_> How do I know what version of Kubuntu is this livecd I am running ?
<Jucato> Pupeno_: in Konsole, type "lsb_release -a"
<TheGateKeeper> Shyne_: you can run konq as root if you want to but be carefull, Run Command... kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: should I still test? seeing that Dannilion and I are getting completely different results, on both Swift and Firefox
<Jucato> Shyne_: be very very careful :P
<Jucato> Dannilion: did you upgrade to Edgy? or fresh install?
<Shyne_> thats really my aim, but i get problems cos i dont have permission to do stuff like extract files !
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: yes please because his might just be a local problem
<Shyne_> if i was extracting in the terminal id use sudo
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: *her*
<Shyne_> i dont get it
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: ooops sorry
<Dannilion> Upgrade about a month ago
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: don't apologize to me :P
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: there's your problem
<Jucato> Dannilion: did you update today/tonight?
<Dannilion> No- a month ago
<thunderstorm> hi everywhere
<livingdaylight> there's the problem
<Jucato> Dannilion: errr...
<ypsila> TheGateKeeper: one question pls, did you formerly use a yahoo-linux-channel?
<Jucato> a month ago, it wasn't stable 2.0
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: are you really surprised that you're having troubles?
<Jucato> Dannilion: stable 2.0 was just released... so you  need to update today
<Dannilion> ok
<Dannilion> well, the reinstall should do that
<thunderstorm> can someone help me? i want to list all files and directories with the rights 777 on a ftp-server - is that possible?
<TheGateKeeper> ypsila: don't think so
<Jucato> probably
<Dannilion> livingdaylight: it has been working fine for a month, so I am slightly surprised, yes
<livingdaylight> Dannilion: i'm a firm believer in Fresh Installs
<ypsila> TheGateKeeper: sorry, so someone else did use the same nick
<tuskernini> anyone knows how edgy kde is working... no problems yet?
<TheGateKeeper> ypsila: probable :-)
<Jucato> no problems yet afaik
<tuskernini> Jucato:
<livingdaylight> Jucato: are you downloading both torrents at the same time? wondering whether that affects teh time of download
<ypsila> TheGateKeeper: yes
<tuskernini> Jucato: ok thank you... have kde and gnu... upgrading gnu now
<TheGateKeeper> ypsila: where did they come from?
<Jucato> tuskernini: you mean gnome?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: hm... bandwidth?
<tuskernini> Jucato: that
<deema> what difference will it make if I install Edgy, rather than upgrading from breezy to edgy? what shall I do?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i'm minutes away from downloading my second distro version (alternate)
<ypsila> TheGateKeeper: as I remember a british island
<TheGateKeeper> ypsila: ok not me
<Jucato> deema: if you make a fresh install of Edgy, you have a very clean system, nothing carried over from your previous installation. zero, nada.
<tuskernini> Jucato: used gnome for 2 years... and installed kde... kind of like it
<livingdaylight> Jucato: maybe it'll be quicker if i download burn and send you one in the post, lol :)
<Jucato> livingdaylight: heh
<deema> is that a good or bad thing?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: the reason I preferred to use the torrent is to be able to upload at the same time
<arriesp> hi
<livingdaylight> tuskernini: i'm like you. The only thing i don't like in KDE are all the K's everywhere
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: be back in a bit, catch you latter... :-)
<ypsila> TheGateKeeper: :-) thought so
<Jucato> deema: depends on you. if you upgrade from breezy to dapper to edgy, you'll have to upgrade twice.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: cu later
<Jucato> livingdaylight: what? and you like the gName or the gnome-stuff, but don't like Kname?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: l8r
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: ok
<livingdaylight> Jucato: now i feel like i'm not a team player
<h3sp4wn> deema: if you upgrade straight from breezy to edgy it would be potentially more interesting)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: lets not start a gnome/kde war...lol :p
<deema> potentially more interesting?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: :P
<Dannilion> I found the problem- old stuff from Firefox 1.5 :P
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: :-)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: but i do prefer the human feel of Gnome over kde yes. the G is inconspicuous and not in ones face everywhere
<Jucato> deema: interesting? upgrade... frustrating? upgrade. fast and safe? fresh install :)
<Jucato> Dannilion: bleh :P
<deema> see I don't know what I should do. install fresh or upgrade breezy>dapper>edgy.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I thought you didn't want a war :P
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: I can't see how it would that difficult (rip out as much as possible first)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: hehehe...ok. lets have one then...  :D
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: which one?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I don't want to
<yokobr> hi
<livingdaylight> Jucato: Om Shanti then...^^
<ypsila> livingdaylight: that kind of discussion is ridiculous imho
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: breezy to edgy (dapper to sid is doable)
<yokobr> im trying to mount this : sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mac , whats wrong??
<Jucato> livingdaylight: shalom
<livingdaylight> Jucato: indeed :)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: he has to go breezy to dapper to edgy.
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: has to ? I doubt it *has* to
<Blacken> Why does Kubuntu install OpenOffice instead of KOffice?
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: absolutely has to
<ypsila> h3sp4wn: to me too it seems the more logic way
<greg> hello everybody
<ypsila> Blacken: throw it away and get koffice
<ypsila> hi greg
<livingdaylight> hi greg
<Blacken> ypsila: Well, obviously, but I was wondering why.
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: that is complete junk (if I can upgrade dapper to sid (with only minor messing around) then breezy to edgy would be not too hard
<livingdaylight> greg: everyone has distro-fever
<yokobr> pleasee
<ypsila> Blacken: I don't know the reason
<greg> it's my first day witku kubuntu and first day here
<yokobr> i need to mount sda2 on media/mac
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: ddapper to sid is not like breezy to edgy
<yokobr> how can i do that?
<Blacken> h3sp4wn: SHOULD not be too hard. Dapper->Edgy has blown up plenty of stuff as-is.
<livingdaylight> greg: kewl
<livingdaylight> greg: did you download and install edgy?
<ypsila> h3sp4wn: not everybody is a linux-profi
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: The issues are different but probably no more complicated
<greg> give me some time to lern everything, please
<yokobr> how can i do that?
<yokobr> i need to mount sda2 on media/mac
<yokobr> i need to mount sda2 on media/mac
<yokobr> pleasee
<jarle> yokobr: sudo mount / dev/sda /media/mac
<livingdaylight> greg: whose rushing you?
<Blacken> yokobr: Stop spamming and read man mount.
<Shyne_> who'd have thought it was so easy :)
<jarle> yokobr: sudo mount /dev/sda /media/mac
<greg> no, dapper
<B-Minus> hello
<exhale> kudos to the creator of the kubuntu theme :)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: if you don't believe me, fine. I'm just telling it as the devs said
<B-Minus> when i try to install edgy the it wont work, i dont see any gfx for installation
<B-Minus> when i do safe gfx mode the system goes to the login
<yokobr> im getting error messages
<livingdaylight> greg: oh. but EDGY the new release of Ubuntu has just come out today! :)
<Blacken> h3sp4wn: Jucato is right, dude--it's not the same thing at all.
<B-Minus> what can i try ?
<jarle> yokobr: should ofcourse be "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/mac"
<Blacken> B-Minus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<yokobr> says that i must specify the file system
<livingdaylight> greg: nothing wrong with Dapper of course; its supported for another 3 years
<B-Minus> Blacken but its not installed
<greg> yes I know :)
<andriijas> anything new on the python locked upgrades?
<Blacken> B-Minus: Then reinstall it.
<jarle> yokobr: which file system is on the partition then?
<B-Minus> thats what im try to do
<B-Minus> i cant install it
<yokobr> ntfs
<greg> i'm goint to change drapper soon
<Blacken> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg?
<B-Minus> when i put the cd in it goes to the login
<B-Minus> i cant install the WHOLE edgy
<livingdaylight> Jucato: by the way can one change the K icon in the menu?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: yes. but you have to manually do it
<RawSewage> not knowing how to use  VIM, I totally messed up my xorg.conf .  How can I restore my xorg.conf to the way it was when I did my fresh install
<B-Minus> i choose safe gfx mode but it puts me to login
<livingdaylight> manuall?
<jarle> yokobr: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/mac"
<RawSewage> I hate VIM
<Blacken> B-Minus: That is because Xorg does not seem to be configured right on the ISOs.
<Blacken> B-Minus: Do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it should let you startx.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: /usr/share/icons/<theme> and look for kmenu.png
<livingdaylight> Jucato: like edit some script?
<B-Minus> Blacken i c
<Jucato> livingdaylight: it all depends on the theme you are using
<jarle> yokobr: not sure if the write support for NTFS is 100% safe yet though...
<exhale> this is why text install rocks
<B-Minus> so the cds are bad ?
<Blacken> B-Minus: The ISO I had was.
<B-Minus> text install lol
<Sir_Briz1> RawSewage: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<B-Minus> god damn
<h3sp4wn> Blacken: I am pretty certain I could do it (if you use confmiss / confnew) and rip everything out first so only ubuntu-minimal is left upgrade libc - dist-upgrade (see where you are)
<B-Minus> are there new isos uploaded ?
<RawSewage> Sir_Briz1, what does that do
<exhale> whats wrong with text install?
<Sir_Briz1> RawSewage: should let you setup xorg with the wizard instead of by hand :)
<yokobr> no, its not
<yokobr> i will change to fat
<RawSewage> Sir_Briz1, ty
<Sir_Briz1> RawSewage: np
<Blacken> h3sp4wn: well, yes, at that point you could. But what's the point?
<B-Minus> exhale whats the command for text install
<h3sp4wn> Blacken: faster - only takes a few aptitude regular expressions to get rid of that stuff
<B-Minus> Blacken after i do dpkg do i need to do something to start the wizzard ?
<h3sp4wn> Blacken: (don't have to download all of dapper only to not use it)
<exhale> B-Minus: you download the alternative ISO and install from there
<B-Minus> shijet
<B-Minus> why isnt it just working dapper worked fine
<livingdaylight> Jucato: don't have a themes folder after /usr/share/icons
<Blacken> B-Minus: You need to run startx
<B-Minus> ok
<B-Minus> tnx
<B-Minus> gonna reboot
<B-Minus> if its not working i download the alternate
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I said <theme>, which stands for "insert icon theme name here"
<Jucato> livingdaylight: in the case of Kubuntu, that would be crystalsvg
<livingdaylight> Jucato: so i just dump a preferred icon there
<Jucato> livingdaylight: no.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: crystalsvg?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yes, i see it cystalsvg
<livingdaylight> Jucato: and what would i do in there?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I meant, you have to replace the kmenu.png icon for each of the sizes
<livingdaylight> Jucato: insert my preferred icon?
<Ademan> i either want to carve tux or the bsd-daemon into a pumpkin, anyone know where i might find cutouts?
<Jucato> you have to look for each kmenu.png and replace it with your preferred icon, which you have to rename to kmenu.png
<Ademan> hrm google seems to know better than i expected
<livingdaylight> Jucato: in index.theme? where?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: told you it was a bit complicated
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea :p
<livingdaylight> Jucato: my poor head. i don't see the kmenu.png
<Jucato> livingdaylight: there are different icon size: 128x128, 64x64, etc
<lizandro> is anybody from mexico?
<Jucato> you have to go into those folders, the into the app/ folder and look for kmenu.png
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea, but there are further folders in there
<livingdaylight> Jucato: in which of those folders do i eventually find the kmenu.png?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/<size>/apps/kmenu.png
<livingdaylight> there are further folders called actions
<Jucato> where size stands for the different sizes
<livingdaylight> Jucato: now were talking
<livingdaylight> Jucato: at least now i know where it is
<Jucato> heh
<livingdaylight> Jucato: the next trickis replacing it with teh desired object which has to be of a certain size etc
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yea, i know where the kmenu.png is
<livingdaylight> Jucato: but replacing it is the real complicated part i bet
<Jucato> livingdaylight: I suggest that you don't edit that folder directly...
<Jucato> since you'd have to be root
<cox377> does anyone here stream media onto there kubuntu machine from another machine on their network?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: or don't delete kmenu.png but rename it to something else
<livingdaylight> Jucato: have to find an icon i prefer and want to replace the k with anyhow first
<MasterEvilAce> KUUUBUNNNTUUUUUUUU!!!
<ibert> hey girls & guys. As I wause Kubuntu now for a while, and I see all those upgrade instructions from dapper to edgy, I wonder why the power of the gnu tools isn't promoted a bit more. Everywhere I find: "change all dapper to edgy" - and no tip how this can be done fast and smart: sed -i /etc/apt/sources.list 's/dapper/edgy/g' ....
<Kim^J> Why can't you get hardcopies of Edgy eft ???
<Kim^J> For free. As I got Dapper for free.
<Jucato> Kim^J: because Edgy Eft isn't LTS
<Kim^J> Oh... So you can only get Free hardcopies of LTS ?
<Jucato> Kim^J: while LTS is still supported, yes. *But&
<cox377> media anyone?
<Jucato> but, hard copies will be given out to some LoCo (Local Communities)
<Kim^J> Ok
<cox377> Jucato: i'm sure u as always will know the answer to this ;)
<cox377> !streaming media
<Kim^J> I can still buy the Edgy hardcopy right?
<Jucato> cox377: no I don't. sorry
<livingdaylight> Kim^J: what do you mean, hardcopy?
<Jucato> Kim^J: buy? probably. I'm just not sure where
<cox377> !streaming
<Jucato> livingdaylight: pressed copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> livingdaylight: The "real" discs...
<cox377> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<livingdaylight> Kim^J: well, it was only released today, so they have to make them still
<Kim^J> livingdaylight: I know that...
<Kim^J> =)
<livingdaylight> Kim^J: then they will ship'em if that is what you mean
<Kim^J> Ok.. Great.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: regardless, they won't be available through Shipit
<Kim^J> Cause I'm thinking of gettint ALOT of them and spread the word of Ubuntu in local pc stores.
<Jucato> Kim^J: it would probably be better if you spread the more stable release :P
<Kim^J> Jucato: Dapper then! :D
<Kim^J> Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 for the Swedish people!
<Jucato> Kim^J: which you can still order for free!! Imagine that! :)
<lizandro> hey! can someone help me to install amsn? i already downloaded it, but it can't install
<andriijas> Kim^J: swedish sux, i use english
<Jucato> they can always upgrade if they like it :)
<Kim^J> lizandro: WHy not Kopete ?
<Kim^J> andriijas: Duuhh... I LIVE in Sweden.
<DasKreech> What's a goodpackage to install from source?
<andriijas> Kim^J: duuuhh me too
<Kim^J> DasKreech: SDLJump ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: KDE :P
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: good or hard ?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: who says they won't shipit EDGY?
<exhale> i installed COMPIZ on kubuntu, how do i enable it?
<Kim^J> andriijas: I know... I use English... But I wanted to spread the word of Ubuntu... Ie Ubuntu CDs. I don't give **** about the lang of the cds...
<Kim^J> exhale: DUnno... manual
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Ubuntu/Canonical did
<Kim^J> Edgy is more of a quick made release.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ooops...i assumed that like every previous release they will send it free.
<Jucato> livingdaylight: they didn't have LTS before
<Jucato> what's the use of having a Long Term Support release, if you don't support its long term shipping...
<livingdaylight> Jucato: my friend was at the LInux EXpo in London yesterday, and i got the impression that the reason he couldnt get a hardcopy of edgy was that they weren't printed yet
<livingdaylight> Jucato: but that they were going to but that he had to download the iso in the meantime
<livingdaylight> Jucato: choice :D
<Jucato> livingdaylight: well, it still wouldn't be printed, too. but like I said, some LoCo's will be given the pressed CD's
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Easy
<livingdaylight> Jucato: couldn't people when selecting the shipit cd ask and choose Dapper or EDGY?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: man if you weren't so handy I'd backhand you
<DaSkreech> Kim^J: What does that rely on?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: who would be my nearest one if i'm in London (which i am) :)
<Kim^J> DaSkreech: SDL ?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: ask Canonical. I'm just saying what they've decided already
<DaSkreech> Kim^J: I was hoping for something with as little prerequistes as possibe
<Kim^J> oh ok...
<Jucato> livingdaylight: ask Jonathan Riddel. he's the nearest to you
<Kim^J> Compile BASH then! :D
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: xen
<DaSkreech> gcc :)
<lizandro> thaks for the tip Kim
<Jucato> DaSkreech: GNU Hello, then :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: sexcellent. Where's that ?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: gcc as a cross complier is quite interesting to do
<Jucato> !hello | DaSkreech
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<cox377> are you seriously telling me that no one here streams media from another computer to there kubuntu/ubuntu machine?
<Jucato> DaSkreech ^^^
<livingdaylight> Jucato: downloaded ubuntu desktop and alternate cd's using mirrors now. BUt just to be a teamplayer i'm now moving on to the kubuntu cd's and using bittorrent
<h3sp4wn> cox377: use mpd
<Jucato> livingdaylight: you know, you can use those same ISO's to upload in the torrent
<livingdaylight> Jucato: using ktorrent, but i don't see expected time of download
<cox377> !mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon, the name says it all. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.5-5.1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 332 kB
<nigmac> Hi!
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Neato
<livingdaylight> Jucato: that's what i'm doing
<livingdaylight> Jucato: where is Jonathon?
<livingdaylight> how do i get in touch with Jonathon Riedell?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: cheers for that, taking a look now
<nigmac> Does kubuntu edgy have a suspend option in the KDE log out menu?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Riddell, he's main dev of Kubuntu. hired by Canonical :P
<h3sp4wn> cox377: there is different front ends for it (web / text client probably others)
<livingdaylight> coz like Kim i wanna get a whole bunch of these cd's and put 'em around town
<livingdaylight> but not Dapper
<livingdaylight> EDGY EFT
<livingdaylight> I wanna take people right to the EDGE with EFT
<[GuS] > hey guys...
<livingdaylight> wassup [
<[GuS] > why in Edgy final, for amd64 the usplash is the same?
<cox377> h3sp4wn: cheers, all i want to do is stream media to this kubuntu machine from a media server on my network, but when it asks for the location of media i can't navigate to the mounted drives.
<nigmac> Anybody here running kubuntu Edgy? Could you see if there is a suspend option in the KDE log out menu please?
<andriijas> yeah baby! guess whos fixed the problem with python kept back in apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy
<[GuS] > yes there is NightBird
<[GuS] > nigmac, *
* NightBird blinks
* NightBird resumes idling
<[GuS] > sorry Nigh :P
<Jucato> nigmac: I only have hibernate
<NightBird> sokay
<DaSkreech> I have hibernate
<nigmac> Jucato: Yes, hibernate/ suspend, same thing. Its in then? Great!
<Jucato> livingdaylight: isn't Canonical supposed to be near you?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: well, i'd love to know where they are!
<Jucato> livingdaylight: Isle of Man?
<RawSewage> my monitor only shows 1 refresh rate of 85 Hz  .  I dont want it to refresh that fast.  How do I add another lower value
<deema> why not?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: maybe i could get a job making Mark's coffee!?
<RawSewage> deema, me?
<deema> yes
<RawSewage> I dont want to overwork my monitor
<deema> I run mine at 100 hz...
<deema> and 144
<deema> easier on eyes
<RawSewage> how old is it
<deema> 2-3 years
<livingdaylight> Jucato: isle of man really? well that if far from london. Infact that is off the coast of britain - coz its an island as teh word isle suggests :p
<deema> probably 2
<Jucato> livingdaylight: ah ok. but still within reach.. I guesss lol :)
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: ping?
<Peterre3r> where can i find a german kubuntu channel?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ypsila> Peterre3r: #kubuntu-de :-)
<Peterre3r> ok thx ^
<livingdaylight> Jucato: so is Canada, just got to get on a plane or a boat
<ypsila> Peterre3r: :-) herzlich willkommen!
<Jucato> ok ok.. sorry :)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: people go to the Isle of Man because it is a tax haven
<Jucato> livingdaylight: so I've heard
<nigmac> beat me to it! (The tax haven bit)
<t3hwiz0rd-server> hmmm
<nigmac> where can I see a list of packages included on the kubuntu CD/ DVD?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: torrent is much slower. got 1:58 left on kubuntu edgy-desktop
<Jucato> livingdaylight: are you downloading or uploading?
<lizandro> Does anyone know how to install iftop in kubuntu 6?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: downloading
<RawSewage> deema, 85 Hz ... does that refer to vertical or horizontal
<livingdaylight> Jucato: well, both
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ? :s
<Jucato> livingdaylight: err.. why? I thought your download was already finished?
<deema> haha, I don't know
<livingdaylight> Jucato: that was Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i want my Kubuntu cd's too
<Jucato> aah
<Dasnipa`> woo at 55% download noticable slower after the slashdot post was made
<lizandro> the messase error is the following:
<RawSewage> deema, probably vertical
<Dasnipa`> lizandro, kubuntu 6?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i like how in Ktorrent the white box that tells how much has been downloaded, starts to slowly fill up.
<lizandro> 2.6.15-26-386 this is my kernel version
<lizandro> and i want to install iftop making an apt-get install iftop
<lizandro> but the message error tells me that this packet depends on libpcap0.7
<lizandro> but is  uninstallable
<deema> how good or bad of an idea is it to have both KDE and Gnome on Ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> not a bad idea at all
<Sir_Briz1> neither good nor bad
<Dasnipa`> nothing wrong either way
<deema> is there a difference installing Kubuntu, and then Gnome, or Installing Ubuntu, and then KDE? I want it to be as trouble-free as possible
<Dasnipa`> deema, no difference
<deema> you sure?
<Dannilion> I have Gnome, KDE and XFCE on my desktop :P
<franjesus> deema: i think you'll get different display manager
<franjesus> gdm
<franjesus> kdm
<franjesus> xdm...
<franjesus> not that it can't be changed
<jarle> deema: One of the differences is which *dm is default (gdm for ubuntu and kdm for Kubuntu)
<deema> what's the difference?
<franjesus> practically
<franjesus> none
<Dasnipa`> yeah i guess thats true. but you can change the default very easily
<PenguinistaKC> You can change which display manager is default
<PenguinistaKC> Not an issue
<deema> what's a display manager?
<deema> hehe
<franjesus> the screen were you put login and password
<deema> ah, okay
<franjesus> and then launches kde or gnome or...
<deema> is that the only difference then?
<franjesus> i think so
<jarle> so do I...
<deema> oh yeah, the logo is different
<deema> :)
<franjesus> that can be changed too :P
<deema> can it :-)
<franjesus> you mean bootup logo
<deema> yep
<franjesus> yes
<deema> how much extra space does installing KDE on top of Ubuntu take?
<franjesus> letmecheck
<franjesus> 390MB for me
<franjesus> of course i have many more kde things installed
<deema> like what?
<deema> programs?
<franjesus> koffice
<deema> okay
<zorglu_> franjesus: how did you obtains this number ? is there a apt command ?
<franjesus> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a
<franjesus> :-)
<deema> :-)
<franjesus> by windows standards kde is quite light
<franjesus> considering all the functionality included
<deema> what do you guys think the marketshare of KDE vs GNOME is?
<exhale> i think KDE has it buy a pretty big margain
<exhale> but now that the 3 top distros use gnome i guess it'll go down a bit
<deema> it's Mythbusters!
<DaSkreech> exhale: we Bought margin?
<Mythbusters> ciao deema
<exhale> DaSkreech: that was a horrible typo :(
<deema> what?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<deema> oh lol
<deema> so any other opinions
<exhale> what are you looking for, citizen? :D
<DaSkreech> deema: You need to learn that the battle isn't KDE vs Gnome though
<deema> ?
<exhale> its all free software, its all good
<exhale> :)
<felixjet> can i run macromedia flash 8 on wine? anyone tested out?
<tommy> hi
<exhale> flash 9 beta is out if you missed that
<tommy> whats the best way to install firefox on kubuntu ?
<exhale> tomy sudo apt-get install firefox
<exhale> tommy*
<tommy> i see firefox, mozillia, mozilla-firefox, i see them ALL in adept
<exhale> i just used firefox
<exhale> and i got 2.0
<tommy> i see
<tommy> wtf
<tommy> really
<exhale> eh yea
<deema> what's the difference? firefox vs mozilla-firefox ??
<exhale> that i do not know
<tommy> is there a difference between apt-get and aptitude ?
<deema> that's also something I'd like to know
<arriesp> ora engo
<exhale> tommy: yes, aptitude is a bit more advanced
<deema> I hear aptitude is better
<redphoenix> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<tommy> hmm
<tommy> more advanced
<exhale> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<exhale> if you dont know what it is you dont have to use it :p
<exhale> apt-get in edgy does the same thing now, to remove the dependencies of the program simply type apt-get autoremove *program*
<deema> oh really
<TheGateKeeper> is it possible to install firefox 1.5 in edgy?
<tommy> tnx
<tommy> what about adept
<tommy> i like that
<exhale> adept sucks
<exhale> lol
<tommy> :
<exhale> but use it if you like it
<tommy> doesnt it use apt-get ?
<tommy> or aptitude
<exhale> i think so ,why?
<tommy> no reason
<LjL> no, it doesn't
<LjL> it uses the APT backend. it is just a frontend like apt-get and aptitude themselves are
<jende_> LjL: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html  <- here is the fix
<dhq_> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dhq_> !source
<tommy> ic
<LjL> cool jende_
<jende_> LjL: I posted that link to you, so that some more people do have the link to give support in here, if neccessary
<jende_> I've bookmarked it anyway
<odla> is there a way to make konqueror look like the default konqueror in any other distro?
<cellofellow> Is it safe to use the repos to update to edgy right now, or are they kind of overloaded?
<theresa> heya
<h3sp4wn> odla: maybe remove kubuntu-settings (I think it is called) that should give you a standard kde (if it works right)
<theresa> anyone upgraded to showfoto yet?
<theresa> anyone upgraded to edgy yet?
<theresa> ooops ;)
<RawSewage> is 85 mhz bad for my monitor
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: crt or lcd ?
<RawSewage> is 85 Hz bad for my monitor
<odla> yeah i'm pondering migrating from debian unstable to kubuntu
<RawSewage> crt
<exhale> no
<exhale> what resolution are you using ?
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: with a crt I would run it at 85hz always if I could at that res
<RawSewage> The monitor is over 6 years old
<RawSewage> I dont want to overtax it
<exhale> h3sp4wn: you shure? i would run it at 60hz half the time and 85hz
<RawSewage> it's a good monitor
<exhale> RawSewage: your fine, if it supports 85hz it does
<exhale> and use it at that
<RawSewage> is 85hz horizontal or vertical
<exhale> dont know
<h3sp4wn> exhale: 60hz hurts eyes on an lcd
<h3sp4wn> exhale: 60hz hurts eyes on an crt (sorry)
<LjL> !oofix | jende_
<ubotu> jende_: If your OpenOffice.org is showing very serious bugs (such as extremely frequent crashes), you might try the packages mentioned at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html  -  these are experimental, so do NOT try if OpenOffice.org is working well for you.
<exhale> h3sp4wn: i was being ironic :P
<RawSewage> h3sp4wn,  is 85hz horizontal or vertical
<h3sp4wn> exhale: failed
<exhale> h3sp4wn: yes you failed
<theresa> hello! is it just a coincidence that "showfoto" isn't integrated or available for edgy eft?
<h3sp4wn> exhale: whatever
<cellofellow> I'm at the shell, using screen and irssi, is there a way to lock the screen like one does in KDE so noone can do anything?
<RawSewage> The refresh rate that people set:  is that vertical or horizontal
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: verticle
<jende_> LjL: since I've installed them neither Writer nor Base crashes
<h3sp4wn> RawSewage: vertical
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> I have  (EV700 Horizontal, 30 to 69 kHz; Vertical, 50 Hz to 120Hz)
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: I would suspect so
<deema> how can I save my settings if I want to reinstall?
<me> hi there. is there a method to let linux start a file everytimes with a specific application
<RawSewage> yes
<RawSewage> right-click it, select Properties
<RawSewage> then click the Wrench
<DaSkreech> cellofellow: PLug out the keyboard >_<
<me> yeea ty very much
<h3sp4wn> deema: get package list with something like diff <(find / | sort) <(cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list | sort)
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech: I asked also in #ubuntu & they say use backports
<deema> what's that do?
<DaSkreech> deema: what do
<deema> h3sp4wn's response
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: or dpkg --get-selections ?
<tommy> wtf
<tommy> i downloaded xmms with adept and it only downloaded version 1.2.10
<tommy> that version is 2 y old
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: thats not as interesting a way though ``dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Installed-Size;-10} ${status;-25} ${Package}\n' | sort -n'' (that is another way)
<DaSkreech> xmms has been dead for a while
<TheGateKeeper> nobling all the extensions everytime Firefox release a new version is pretty stupid :-(
<tommy> hmm ic
<DaSkreech>  The xmms fork bmp is still alive or you can break into the secrect society of xmms2
<RawSewage> why is XMMS dead
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Actually it's pretty smart
<deema> okay but I'm still confused
<tommy> is there a way to get my fonts as sharp as in windows ?
<tommy> they seem to be blurry
<deema> how can I save my settings if I want to reinstall Ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech: well it is if you piss your customer base off
<h3sp4wn> deema: just give you a list of installed packages (there is loads of ways to do it)
<DaSkreech> Well if the extensions are compatible they still work
<deema> what?
<h3sp4wn> deema: do you have a seperate partition for /home ?
<DaSkreech>  if you want you can update yours
<deema> I'm not sure!
<deema> how do I find out?
<DaSkreech> grep home /etc/fstab
<h3sp4wn> deema: ^^
<deema> what?
<deema> I still don't understand
<DaSkreech> deema: run that command
<DaSkreech> say hooray if it responds :)
<deema> nothing happens
<DaSkreech> otherwise type /me mopes
<deema> no such file or directory
<DaSkreech> deema: Oh no I meant here in IRC :)
<DaSkreech> type /me mopes
* deema mopes
<theresa> hello! is it just a coincidence that "showfoto" isn't integrated or available for edgy eft?
<deema> ?
<DaSkreech> deema: :-) You just learnt one of the important lessons of Unix
<DaSkreech> make a home partiton
<deema> alright, now...
<deema> I see GAIM has its prefs in /etc
<deema> how do  I save those?
* DaSkreech heads back to class
<deema> if  i want to reinstall ubuntu
<deema> for all the other programs
<DaSkreech> deema: save your ~ and /etc folders to a CD I guess
<deema> yes, but isn't it a bad idea to save ALL?
<dhq_> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dhq_> how do i get the sources
<DaSkreech> deema: yeah but it's safer
<dhq_> !sorce-o-matic
<DaSkreech>  you don
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorce-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech>  you don't have to RESTORE all
<deema> how do I know which to restore?
<slow-motion> hallo
<DaSkreech> can't I su to a user and run a command on a single line
<DaSkreech> like su user <something> $(profit) ?
<Lam_> lol
<DaSkreech> Lam_: +1 "_"
<gimp__> I am trying to setup cacti.  when I try to connect to http:/server/cacti it asks me if i want to open or save phtml file. I dont know what to try next...Help PLease!!
<Lam_> i'd personally go about using sudo or kdesu unless you have a specific reason to run something under another user
<Lam_> which you might.
<DaSkreech> su mand -c label Server  ServerBackup1
<DaSkreech> Something to that effect?
<yonkeltron> what do i need to install on 6.10 in order to play mp3s?
<DaSkreech> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhq_> fdoving: can you please paste your edgy sourcelist on pastebin
<dhq_> 
<dhq_>   l
<fdoving> dhq_: sure. problems?
<dhq_> fdoving: thanx
<yonkeltron> DaSkreech: that doesn't cover kubuntu 6.10
<DaSkreech> installing libxine-extracodecs should keep you frosty
<yonkeltron> DaSkreech: it's not available
<DaSkreech> yonkeltron: you need to enable multiverse
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > yonkeltron
<RawSewage> what was the name of that Disk Space taskbar utilitiy.  I thought it was fdisk
<yonkeltron> i did that all already
<deema> how big should my home partition be on a 10 GB HD?
<Sidebar> I never knew linux was so awesome... I feel so comfortable with my desktop now, especially with KXDocker, it's so customized I just need to find somewhere to get a theme for my desktop now :)
<jhutchins_wk> deema: Depends on what you're gonna do with the system
<deema> average
<jhutchins_wk> deema: I usually don't separate my home from the system.
<deema> why not?
<RawSewage> damn.  what the name of that app that sits in the taskbar.  icon is 3 color circles.  you click it and it shows how much space you have on all your drives
<gimp__> I am trying to setup cacti.  when I try to connect to http:/server/cacti it asks me if i want to open or save phtml file. I dont know what to try next...Help PLease!!
<jhutchins_wk> Well, I find that the more seperate partitions you have, the more likely you are to be out of space on one and have plenty on another.  If you make it all the same partition, you have all of your space available.
<robin> if have been trying cedega all day. It plays all my kids windows games all most perfect
<jhutchins_wk> I usually just have a seperate swap partition.
<jhutchins_wk> A lot of people will also make /boot seperate.
<robin> i see no need for windwos now
<jhutchins_wk> /boot's size is pretty consistent unless you add a LOT of different kernels.
<deema> robin:which games?
<jhutchins_wk> deema: If you want a seperate home though, I'd just go with the default that the installer suggests.
<fdoving> dhq_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28485/
<robin> starcraft, mooaa- guild wars- and seeverial others
<deema> and they all play fine by default?
<dhq_> fdoving: thanx
<robin> ya
<deema> cool
<mato_> what do you using instead of Total Comander?
<cango> help i cant my musics
<B-Minus> hello
<cango> help i cant listen my musics
<robin> i was really happy with how well cedega plays windows games
<fdoving> dhq_: without comments: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28486/
<ws_Trent> cango, mp3s/oggs?  what media player?
<deema> cedega is not free, though, right?
<Electrolyte> Well, the upgrade to Kubuntu Edgy not only screwed up my install but I lost 4 RAM sticks as well.
<fdoving> mato_: krusader
<robin> <deema>thats up to you
* ws_Trent blinks at Electrolyte and considers halting apt-get.
<deema> what do you mean, robin?
<RawSewage> Whats the name of that app that sits in your tray as a 3-colored-circle icon.  when you click it, it shows how much hard drive space you have left?
<robin> <deema> torrent
<mato_> fdoving:And are you satisfied with it?
<DaSkreech> deema: you can compile it yourself for free
<gsuveg> re
<deema> wait... electrolyte got his ram sticks fried by edgy?
<gsuveg> guidance not works for me :(
<Electrolyte> Well, I can use the system, but many apps are messed up and fglrx doesn't work.
<B-Minus> hmm
<B-Minus> my applications are downloading much slower now
<Electrolyte> Well deema - it appears they died straight after the startup into Edgy then rebooted.
<B-Minus> is it because of edgy ?
<fdoving> mato_: i don't use it. I just know it's there.
<deema> electrolyte, you sure?
<deema> they are actually damaged?
<Electrolyte> Yes, because I'm using 4x 256MB now and they're fine.
<Electrolyte> Nothing would with with the other 4 sticks.
<deema> that's crazy!
<Electrolyte> Which was 4x 512MB.
<RawSewage> Ok, I think it's part of kdf
<RawSewage> in fact I know it is now
<deema> any idea why edgy fried your ram?
<cango> ws_Trent: mp3s
<B-Minus> since i upgraded to edgy my bootup takes much longer, at 40 % at the progress bar it keeps there, no hd activity, then it continues
<BrightEyes`> How can i format a partition in fat32 (vfat) using Kubuntu? (any programs with gui to do that operation)
<Napa> kan anyone please help me installing plugins for aMSN ?
<Joskar> Stupid question maybe, but have anyone tried the Edgy version (6.10) ?
<RawSewage> KwikDisk
<RawSewage> Yes
<RawSewage> I did a fresh install of Edgy
<Joskar> ...can't get the LiveCD to work correctly :/
<cango> ws_Trent: my mp3s
<Electrolyte> [19:51:04]  <deema> any idea why edgy fried your ram? <-- No.
<ws_Trent> cango, what media player are you using?
<RawSewage> Joskar, no idea
<yonkeltron> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<deema> okay that's really weird about the ram....
<gsuveg> Joskar: whats your problem?
<Joskar> It's probalby working correctly (I hear sounds and stuff :) ), but I just get a blank screen :(
<gsuveg> Napa: me works the msn
<cango> ws_Trent: my mp3s
<deema> okay cango wants to know how to play mp3s
<Joskar> (with the white BIOS cursor at the top left)
<cango> ws_Trent: amarok
<deema> somebody help him?
<ws_Trent> cango, try XMMS maybe...  that should be able to run MP3s out of the box
<ws_Trent> I've never used amarok myself
<cango> but i don't know install on my linux
<ws_Trent> so I probably can't help you with it
<cango> ws_Trent: but i don't know install on my linux
<ws_Trent> cango, you're using kubuntu, right?
<cango> ws_Trent: yeah
<TheGateKeeper> cango: you using the xine engine, have you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<ws_Trent> cango, open a terminal and apt-get install xmms, or go to the synaptic package manager and get xmms there
<cango> ws_Trent: i really need libxine
<Napa> gsuve: but where shall i put the files?
<BrightEyes`> KwikDisk <- the program to format partitions etc?
<RawSewage> KwikDisk is an icon in your tray that you click, and you can see how much space you have on all your drives
<ws_Trent> cango:  never messed with libxine myself, but according to what TheGateKeeper says, you may be able to apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<RawSewage> KwikDisk is part of kdf
<RawSewage> you install kdf
<B-Minus> in dapper i could see at boot procedure what was going on, now the only thing i see is a progressbar, can i change this ?
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i dont find kdf in Adept. what can i do? im very new
<Pensacola> I can't seem to get my monitor refresh rate up :s
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, did you enable universe and multiverse
<TheGateKeeper> ws_Trent: cango I use amarok, xine engine & libxine-extracodecs & I can play mp3 no problem, I also installed w32codecs just for good measure
<B-Minus> is there a log somewhere from what happened during bootup ?
<Sanne> cango: if you need help with installing software on kubuntu, might I suggest taking a look at the fine Kubuntu Desktop Guide that is available under Kmenu->Help, also lots of other fine info there.
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: how do i do that, and what is universe and multiverse? i have root access to the machine
<cango> ws_Trent: i did it a month ago but i forgot it. 1 month ago like codes about config
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, in Adept, click Adept at theupper left, and select Manage Repos
<yonkeltron> why would zeroconf not be working on kubuntu
<yonkeltron> ?
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage:  i cant see anything like that
<RawSewage> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> How are the mirrors handling the load of the relase?
<RawSewage> Does anyone know what's the best guide for telling people how to enable universe multiverse in the repos
<Hawkwind> jhutchins_wk: Same as all releases, they are getting slammed
<RawSewage> it's too hard to explain on IRC
<Hawkwind> !repos > RawSewage
<RawSewage> no
<cango> is anybody help me
<RawSewage> thats too complicated
<jende_> !repos | RawSewage
<ubotu> RawSewage: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<exclude> I cannot reach the web rihj
<cango> about my mp3's
<Sanne> cango: if you need help with installing software on kubuntu, might I suggest taking a look at the fine Kubuntu Desktop Guide that is available under Kmenu->Help, also lots of other fine info there.
<jende_> cango: whats the prob with your mp3's
<jende_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<exclude> right now, but my ati card is completely fubarred with the upgrade, it seems,
<Sanne> cango: there's also info about multimedia
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, so read those links
<cango> sanne amarok start mp's and eq down
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: How is that too complicated ??
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: It doesn't get any easier than that to be honest
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: RawSewage : thanks
<exclude> any hints (please no weblinks, cannot access webpages right now, kio_http is borked)
<Sanne> cango: I don't understand what you're saying...
<jende_> RawSewage: let em pastebin their sources using kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and help them by modifying the sources.list
<exclude> somehow my xserver does not load anymore.
* ws_Trent eyes all the problems with the Edgy upgrade that people are having and just... CTRL+C's apt-get.
<Joskar> ...no-one has a clue on why my screen is black when I try to boot Kubuntu 6.10? (even in 'safe-graphics mode')
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: wget'ing a correct sources.list with everything enabled would be easier
<RawSewage> I hate where you have to manaully type in  multiverse after universe
<cango> sanne: amarok start mp's and equalizer's down
<RawSewage> SEems like they couldve made that a bit easier by now
<RawSewage> since everyone has to do it
<RawSewage> inclucing auntbertha@aol.com
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: So write a script or an app and submit it to the distro
<Sanne> cango: ah :). I don't use amarok, sorry, so I dun't know what could be the problem. I use xmms for playing mp3.
<gimp__> I have installed PHP but cant get it to work...Can anyone hepl please???
<RawSewage> Im not a programmer.  just seems like something thats badly needed
<joakim> h i i have download Edgy to day but i cant make a source list on http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic. whay is not edgy ther?
<cango> sanne: i write some codes on my laptop about one month ago.
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i did that and fetched updates but still it doesnt find kdf. any suggestions?
<jende_> RawSewage: I'll make cmdline kinda thing, if that'll help you on the wekkend
<jhutchins_wk> RawSewage: I'll bet it wouldn't be hard to do with sed.
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, you also have to manually add to the universe ones multiverse.  So it says:  universe multiverse
<Sanne> gimp__: there's a nice wiki page, I'll find it for you. sec.
<jhutchins_wk> RawSewage: The whole point is for you to take responsibility for the change since you're enabling non-distro stuff.
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: The thing is, not everyone has the same sources.list unfortunately
<gimp__> sanne - thanks
<joakim> help ,e
<exclude> anyone else here haveing a broken xorg server after the upgrade?
<jende_> joakim: edgy just got released
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Lots of different sources are out there so it makes it difficult
<jende_> joakim: today
<RawSewage> fine.  Im done explaining it then
<RawSewage> Ive had to help 100 people  with that
<RawSewage> takes 10 unnecessary minutes explaining it
<joakim> jaa and but how  igot source list to this ?
<Sanne> gimp__: this is for Apache-PHP-MySQL, and for Dapper, but I hope it will be informative for you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<jende_> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: The URL mentioned above gets it done in less than 2 minutes
<RawSewage> ok
<RawSewage> I will refer them to that
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i added "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main" as well
<gimp__> sanne - Thank you.
<Sanne> gimp__: you're welcome :)
<jende_> joakim: huh?
<Sanne> bye all
<riki> bye all
<jende_> joakim: there are just main repos as yet
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, you dont have to add anything
<cango> sanne: it's about adept
<joakim> is it no source list to edgy  ?
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i enabled those 2 links as well
<jende_> joakim: you have already a sources.list
<jende_> joakim: you may wnat to check it ALT+F2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<joakim> ja but opera and all the program i need
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: wget -O/etc/apt/sources.list http://whatever.wherever.com/sources.list ; apt-get update (that easy source still leaves loads of unnecessary comments)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I have no use for that.  I use a much greater sources.list
<cango> ws_Trent: it's about adept
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: True but manually editing it is a waste of time (like RawSewage says)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I disagree
<joakim> i use this guid http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: 2 mins down to 20 seconds
<jende_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<RawSewage> I dont mind that so much as explaining it, and how you have to press ENTER after typing it in, or the change doesnt get saved, etc
<joakim> but this comnmand is not work
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: I can do it in 20 seconds by editing it manually.  It's not as difficult as he claims it to be
<joakim> wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<pike_> whats the easiest way to make install stuff to home dir instead of /usr/? is there a file somewhere i can edit to change the / to $HOME/? or do i have to edit makefile each time?
<h3sp4wn> pike_: use --prefix
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, I dont mind doing it.  It's the explaining to new people what to do thats a pain
<h3sp4wn> pike_: (to configure)
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, it's not an easy thing to explain
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: I understand, and that URL makes it so simple
<pike_> h3sp4wn: like ./configure --prefix= ?
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: I disagree myself.  It's quite easy
<Tm_T> pike_: Yes, just use --prefix with configure and install without sudo etc. :)
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, does that URL explain you have to add multiverse to universe, and then press ENTER after adding it, or the change doesnt save?
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: thank you very much friend. My amaroK can't play music(mp3s at this time). It uses the xine engine. I ve installed all the xine packages from adept. what can i do?
<pike_> ok thx
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, first try restarting Amarok
<cango> my sources.list how can i change it
<Tm_T> pike_: Don't forget to add install path to your $PATH
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: I've never pressed <enter> after adding multiverse universe to my sources.list so I have no idea what you are talking about
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, close it in the tray
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, after you add multiverse, and then just double-click the next line, for example, it doesnt save
<greg> bye everybody
<h3sp4wn> pike_: if you use bash then ~/bin is automatically added to the path (if it exists)
<jende_> joakim: opera is non-free stuff, so get a deb package and install it using sudo dpkg -i <pckname>
<joakim> damn is good help her
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: Never heard of that happening, and I can't reproduce it
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i ve done that.still nothing.
<jende_> cango: use ALT+F2 and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and modify it as you need
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, in Konsole, do  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jHoNDoE> only dvd via torrent?
<Hawkwind> jHoNDoE: For now, yes
<jHoNDoE> ok thanks
<h3sp4wn> cango: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted multiverse universe > sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> cango: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted multiverse universe >> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> cango: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted multiverse universe >> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> cango: echo deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted multiverse universe >> sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<felixjet> u_u
<h3sp4wn> cango: then yours sources.list is clean (not full of loads of comments)
<cango> h3sp4wn: i ca't do it
<jHoNDoE> Hawkwind good....linuxtracker.org
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: it has libmad0 depended on that and it fails
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, because you didnt enable mulitverse
<B-Minus> hmm at bootup i get this : 6 22:39:24 rcS:  * Loading hardware drivers...       ^[[80G error receiving uevent message: No buffer space available
<B-Minus> Oct 26 20:39:27 rcS:
<B-Minus> how bad is it ?
<B-Minus> cause it doesnt cause any probs
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: wait to check again
<exclude> man #ubuntu is filled with people experiencing xorg issues after the upgrade
<B-Minus> is it hard to get XGL working on edgy with a intel 950 card ?
<h3sp4wn> exclude: almost certainly related to xserver-xorg-driver-* and xserver-xorg-video-* and the fact that transitional packages were not done right
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i did it.it get a download error.im using a greek server to get the packages.how can i turn into another server?
<exclude> h3sp4wn: yea.
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: use aiglx (supported properly with intel integrated graphics)
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, I dont know.  maybe it's overloaded today
<cango> my sources.list how can i change it
<hombero> hey
* exclude is crt-alt-[f1] -[f2]  ing all night just to get kdm to start again.
<Hawkwind> cango: h3sp4wn gave you the commands above to do it
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: any other way to install libxine codecs?
<hombero> can somone help me with compiling allegro>
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: Are you using the us.archive.ubuntu.com in your sources.list ?
<B-Minus> h3sp4wn: tnx
<Dasnipa`> RawSewage, its been overloaded since slashdot posted that 6.10 was out
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: no.im using a greek server
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: you shouldn't have to do anything
<RawSewage> lol
<skript> any nasty suprises before I dist-upgrade to edgy ?
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: Try making the sources say archive.ubuntu.com only.  Take off the us. or whatever you have
<hombero> how do i view all the channels?
<Dasnipa`> i made it 34% thru the download in 1 hour, its not been 3and a half hours since that and ive only gained about 10%
<cango> my sources.list how can i change it for my mp3's
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: how can i do that?
<jamesm> anyone here familiar with schoolbell ?
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: Edit the file and remove it
<cango> Hawkwind: my sources.list how can i change it for my mp3's
<TheGateKeeper> skript: Firefox 2 has nobbled extensions & I have a fix for OO
<Hawkwind> cango: What do you mean 'for your mp3's'  ??
<Pensacola> I followed this guide for my refresh rate and now my resolution is stuck at 1024*768 http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Screen_refresh_rate_t33565.html
<Pensacola> can anyone help me?
<hombero> how do i view all the channels?
<h3sp4wn> Dasnipa`: get the last daily build from a mirror (will be loads faster)
<skript> gatekeep: fix for 00 ?
<Hawkwind> hombero: No need to repeat yourself.  What IRC client ?
<Dasnipa`> h3sp4wn, meh too late... im already at 60% no big deal
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: I suggested cango install libxine-extracodecs I presume he is trying to sort that out
<hombero> Konversation
<TheGateKeeper> cango: dapper or edgy?
<Hawkwind> hombero: Ah, no idea as I don't use konversation.  /msg chanserv list *search-word*  will give you the channel with the word you put in between the *'s
<TheGateKeeper> hombero:  /list
<yonkeltron> the mirrors are swamped!
<hombero> cool thanks
<Hawkwind> Hawkwind: You can do /list but on a big server like Freenode, it's not recommended
<Hawkwind> yonkeltron: Perfectly normal for any distros new release
<skript> oh...now I get it...OO=openoffice... ehzz..
<cango> TheGateKeeper: dapper
<TheGateKeeper> cango: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: i have that general server to get downloads as well.but it still fails.isnt there any other way to install the package manually?
<bLaZeD> omg its here!
<yonkeltron> Hawkwind: yes. good.
* bLaZeD dls
<hombero> any ideas where i can find help compiling allegro under kubuntu, im having trounble
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: kwikdisk can format partitions? i didnt find any selection to do that
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Long time ago :P
<Hawkwind> hombero: sudo apt-get install allegro ?
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, i went to bed b4 midnight lastnight
<bLaZeD> just got in
<hombero> hmm let me try that
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: I'd wait a while and let the mirrors slow down a bit
<bLaZeD> damn the torrents saying tracker is overloaded
<italo> Edgy was released?
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, no, it shows you how much space you have on your disks
<Hawkwind> italo: Yes
<bLaZeD> wait just went through
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Typical.  Grab it elsewhere
<bLaZeD> torrents my best bet
<hombero> E: Couldn't find package allegro
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Probably not.  I downloaded the CD's this morning, both of them, in less than an hour
<Hawkwind> !info allegro
<ubotu> Package allegro does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !find allegro
<BrightEyes`> RawSewage: i want a tool to format partitions in fat32(vfat)
<ubotu> Found: allegro-demo, allegro-demo-data, allegro-examples, liballegro-dev, liballegro-doc (and 15 others)
<Hawkwind> hombero: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: im trying this thing for 10 minutes now
<hombero> ty
<Qaldune> hi
<RawSewage> BrightEyes`, I dont know anything about that
<cango> TheGateKeeper: my sources.list how can i change it for my mp3's
<Hawkwind> cango: Explain what you mean when you say change it for your mp3's and I might can help you
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: I would go for the last daily build (from a generic mirror - the last daily build will in most cases by indentical to the release - if its not then the release would be delayed)
<hombero> btw im new to kubuntu lol just figuring out terminal and stuff still
<BrightEyes`> How can i format a partition to fat32 (vfat) ? (using kubuntu)
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, huh what u mean by last daily build
<TimsonC2000> how can i update my kubuntu ... i m a gentoo user
<h3sp4wn> !daily
<ubotu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<TheGateKeeper> cango: follow the instructions I gave you on that URL carefully, then apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<B-Minus> h3sp4wn: i also need beryl manager ?
<cango> TheGateKeeper: i did it one month ago and i changed it pardus. Now i installed it newly
<hombero> anyone know anything about kdevelop?
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: find daily/current on a mirror
<Hawkwind> TimsonC2000: Upgrade from Dapper to Edgy you mean ?
<bLaZeD> ohh like a sub folder
<TheGateKeeper> cango: pardus?
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: most of the mirrors probably will not update until tonight (the big ones)
<Pensacola> I can't get my refresh rate higher than 60Hz @ 1280*960 but it should be 72, how can I change it?
<cango> Turkish linux
<bLaZeD> ahh k got ya h3sp4wn
<bLaZeD> im dling a torrent right now.....
<TheGateKeeper> cango: ahhh
<bLaZeD> and i dont think i have any blank cd's.....just dvd's
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: as well Mplayer cant install either. it says BREAK
<cango> TheGateKeeper: Turkish Linux. But i can't connct internet with my wireless laptop
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: Maybe you should paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us for all of us to see
<cango> TheGateKeeper: i'm waiting u
<hombero> anyone know anything about Kdevelop? im having trouble compiling anything
<TheGateKeeper> cango: the only other way would be to somehow get hold of the alternative CD which has packages on it, & install from that
<Hawkwind> hombero: Why are you compiling apps that are available with apt-get ?
<Megiddo> Where can I download the Kubuntu DVD?
<Megiddo> Don't see it on download page
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, u install it yet?
<Hawkwind> Megiddo: It's only availble in torrents
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: See #LFD
<Raven301> Megiddo: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/dvd/
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: I just had that convo
<Megiddo> Thanks Raven301
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, ahh lol
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: i get a printscreen.can i send it to you?
<BrightEyes`> *g0t
<TheGateKeeper> cango: the other option would be to use a distro like PCLinuxOS or Mepis that has already got multimedia setup as soon as you install it
<Raven301> Megiddo: np
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: No.  You need to paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us for everyone to see
<hombero> what is the advantage of the kubuntu dvd over live cd for ubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: or kanotix
<bLaZeD> Megiddo, http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/dvd/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<cango> TheGateKeeper: how can i update apt-get
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: works 'out of the box' too then? :-)
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: yep (1 script to install fglrx or nvidia)
<kjelderg> when I start adept, it tells me that something else is accessing the database.  I'm not so sure it's right
<TheGateKeeper> cango: you need an internet connection really for (k)ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> kjelderg: /msg ubotu adept crash fix
<cango> TheGateKeeper: it's ok
<TheGateKeeper> h3sp4wn: damn I am just going to have to give it a go
<xerxesis> bonjour tou le monde
<LjL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gopp> have you updated to edgy yet
<gopp> is it worth the update
<h3sp4wn> TheGateKeeper: always pretty upto date as well (because it uses sid repos)
<B-Minus> DEAR GOD beryl RULEZ
<kjelderg> h3sp4wn: thanks :)
<kjelderg> B-Minus: doesn't it?
<B-Minus> omfg
<larson9999> gopp: speaking of the update.  since edgy is released, is there anything special required to update or are do you use the normal dapper repositories
<LjL> yes, it's very 1337 4 h4x0rz
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/182 <--- the link
<kjelderg> most of it seems like fluff ... but there are a few features that actually increase usability
<jamesm> anyone have any exp. with SchoolTool ?
<h3sp4wn> LjL: I thought h4x0rz used blackbox / fluxbox / ratpoison etc
<hombero> How do i install automake?
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: As I stated earlier, you need remove the gr.  and make it just archive.ubuntu.com from each line
<h3sp4wn> hombero: sudo aptitude install automake1.9
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: remove only the gr. ?
<hombero> thanks!
<lupine_laptop> wowsers, the uk. mirror is giving me a mere 5kb/sec right now!
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: Yes
<goliath23> hi. I tried upgrading to kubuntu 6.10 but in the middle of the upgrade process somthing failed. now it suggest to run "apt-get -f install" if I do this, it tries to remove xserver-xorg and that fails because some "atck smashing protection" kill the post installation perl script... damn!
<Hawkwind> lupine_laptop: That's why you download earlier :P
<Raven301> hombero: or sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<daseeb> hello! I updated dapper -> edgy this afternoon... first everything was fine. now kaffeine doesn't start anymore. even on console there is no output. just new line and then breaks.
<lupine_laptop> I did :)
<lupine_laptop> I just realised my laptop needed toshutils
<gopp> what is kaffeine
<Hawkwind> lupine_laptop: As in much earlier when it first got released :)
<Hawkwind> !kaffeine
<yacoob> Greetings.
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<Hawkwind> goliath23: Have you read this:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<yacoob> How much space for / of Ubuntu?
<gopp> lupine_laptop hi
<gopp> lupine_laptop do I knowyou
<jende> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> yacoob: Totally up to you really
<lupine_laptop> yacoob: anywhere from 2GB up really
<jende> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<lupine_laptop> gopp: no idea. lupine_85 is also me
<yacoob> ok, lemme rephrase that
<yacoob> I want to install over my curent lvm setup
<gopp> I know  a lupine on efnet
<yacoob> in which / is 5.4GB
<lupine_laptop> ah, no that isn't me
<yacoob> would it be enough, barely enough, or just fine, or even whoa, way too much? :)
<lupine_laptop> hmm, apt-get just removed libgl1-mesa-dri
<daseeb> no ideas what's wrong with my kaffeine?
<yacoob> it's lvm, I can resize it, but if possible I'd leave it as it is, have no backup of other volumens :D
<gopp> does itunes work in linux
<gopp> I know I gotten mirc to work
<goliath23> Hawkwind: no, this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade but its the same!
<gopp> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<gopp> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<xerxesis> moi1392 es tu la ?
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: i did that and still it says break.
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: You need to be more descriptive
<gopp> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: After you removed the gr.  did you run:  sudo apt-get update first ??
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: i removed gr. from those servers but i still can't install mplayer. what can i do
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: sudo apt-get update
<yacoob> gopp, if you want something itunes like, I can recommend amarok
<komposter> how can y use ipod shuffle in kubuntu? itunes does not exist in linux and gtkpod not work right with ipod! what can y do?
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: ok ive done it.next?
<jamesm> Anyone familiar with SchoolBell and calendar synching on numerous clients ?
<lupine_laptop> buy an iRiver ;)
<yacoob> komposter, amarok also has ipod support, but I'm not sure about it's quality
* yacoob don't have ipod
<Hawkwind> BrightEyes`: Now try to install the app again
<cango_> TheGateKeeper: i find some codes like this wget http://ubuntu-tr.com/download/sources.list, sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list, sudo apt-get update,
<cango_> TheGateKeeper: i do it
<Napa> I'm trying to install XCHAT but when i write ./Configure it says ""checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool""
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: it says BREAK(install)) . damn it
<jorik> Napa: just install with apt ?
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: tell me which servers to add.i will erase all the others
<gopp> where does ubuntu mount samba file system
<TheGateKeeper> cango_: good :-)
<gopp> I have music stored in my samba server
<cango_> TheGateKeeper: i ask another question 2 u. how can i play my dvd's
<komposter> <yacoob> what plugin for amarok y need?
<gopp> I can look it symlink but where or what dir does it mkdir for the samba system
<cango_> TheGateKeeper: what is the meaning og these codes
<yacoob> komposter, I think it works out of the box
<Napa> jorik: what do you mean?
<TheGateKeeper> cango_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<yacoob> hm, is edgy also distributed without propertiary codecs?
<larson9999> is edgy the 'name' of 6.10 and not just a generic term for the next version of whatever version of ubuntu is the latest release?
<kjelderg> affirmative
<lupine_85> larson9999: yep
<LjL> larson9999: it's the codename for 6.10
<kjelderg> next is ... something fawn
<lupine_85> feisty is the next one
<LjL> Feisty Fawn
<lupine_85> !feisty
<kjelderg> feisty
<ubotu> feisty is the codename for ubuntu 7.04
<kjelderg> thanks :)
<larson9999> thanks
* lupine_85 has managed to end up with 160MB of updates on his laptop - @20kB/sec :(
<larson9999> ok, well here goes for the upgrade
<yacoob> lupine_85, don't be worried, I upgraded my debian from stable to testing years ago on modem line... :D
* lupine_85 remembers downloading RH 6 ISOs via modem
<lupine_85> oh, the joy
<elfstone> hi
<zigovr> hi all, I'm trying to recompile my own kernel, I follow instructions here http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper, however I end up with a zero sized initrd file, is that normal ?
<elfstone> i have a major problem with my nvidia drivers on edgy
<BrightEyes`> Hawkwind: tell me which servers to add.i will erase all the others
<elfstone> today i moved onto edgy and started to install everything again
<gopp> hey
<gopp> one question
<elfstone> i installed nvidia-glx-legacy
<gopp> where does ubuntu
<gopp> mount samba file system
<elfstone> changed the xorg driver from nv to nvidia and restarted x
<elfstone> and now i dont have xgl which i supposed to have
<hombero> !
<zigovr> elfstone: what nvidia card do you have ? is that an old one ?
<elfstone> yes old one
<elfstone> GeForce 2 Ti
<Sir_Briz1> eugh
<zigovr> and you need to use the legacy driver for this model ?
<hombero> !info berkley
<ubotu> Package berkley does not exist in any distro I know
<hombero> how do i use that?
<elfstone> yes
<hombero> ok i see
<hombero> !find berkley
<elfstone> on dapper drake i used legacy and everything worked
<ubotu> Package/file berkley does not exist in dapper
<elfstone> on edgy it dont work
<hombero> !find Berkley
<ubotu> Package/file berkley does not exist in dapper
<hombero> anyone know how to install kdevelop?
<Kr4t05> Happy Release Day! :)
<hombero> can somone please help me
<BrightEyes`> anyone can give me the servers for getting packages throught Adept?
<h3sp4wn> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ryanr> what is the ocmmand to show free disk space?
<yacoob> df -h in terminal
<Hawkwind> df -h
<ryanr> Thanks  yacoob and Hawkwind
<yacoob> if every problem would be simple as that... :>
<nixert> blin
<lunitik> Where would I find Kubuntu alternate install cd's? (all I can find is the live DVD images, system has no DVD drive - let alone burner - and livecd doesn't work with it - not enough RAM)
<tapas> hmm, can i somehow keep X from starting when i boot from the live cd?
<tapas> the desktop 386 iso that is..
<h3sp4wn> tapas: try adding 1 (to the end of the grub boot line - may put you into single user mode - may not work)
<tapas> h3sp4wn: yah i just tried that
<tapas> i put the 1 before the --
<tapas> dunno if that was right
<h3sp4wn> tapas: I think its last (maybe it doesn't work)
<h3sp4wn> tapas: there is always the old init=/bin/sh trick
<tapas> h3sp4wn: hah, that will be my last resort if nothing helps ;)
<tapas> thx for that tip
<lunitik> Never mind, I found them
<h3sp4wn> tapas: Useless live cd's anyway (kanotix is a much better one)
<tapas> h3sp4wn: yah, i want to install kubuntu though
<tapas> and X freezes.. on this laptop i do have a working X config on a nother partition
<h3sp4wn> tapas: use the install from knoppix howto (install with debootstrap
<tapas> h3sp4wn: not a bad idea
<Johnsandman> is this normal i can't install firefox all request is broken :|
<Johnsandman> in new edgy
<lunitik> Johnsandman: what is the error?
<Napa> can anyone see this norwegian characters    ?
<tapas> i have to see first whether knopppix actually boots with X working ;)
<lunitik> Napa: yes
<Johnsandman> everything cannot install missing files and so on :|
* lunitik has Firefox 2.0 installed from edgy
<Napa> On undernet they says they can't see  from me ... Guess they are using Mirc
<tapas> i use irssi in a screen session on a different box. it look slike garbage to me, too
<Johnsandman> but i am using amd64 maybe thats the problem ??
<lunitik> Napa: could be anything... maybe they just don't have norwegian fonts installed etc
<Napa> lunitik: : yes they have ... it's an norwegian channel
<tapas> uuh, X works nicely wit knoppix 4
<Xubuntian> what's that?
<lunitik> Xubuntian: whats what?
<tapas> so i can have at least several terminals while installing kubuntu L:)
<Napa> ahh .. I use unicode
<yacoob> ...hey, someone took my messages away!
<yacoob> Only splash remains! Help!
<h3sp4wn> Napa: I can see them fine (enable unicode for irssi)
<Xubuntian> sorry nothing :)
<h3sp4wn> Napa:   
<Johnsandman> hmm downloading for amd is not ready yet to install files
<Johnsandman> think need to wait
<Johnsandman> I mean amd64 is not total ready for doawlaoding get an error while trying to download the updates
<gopp> hey
<gopp> what does this error mean
<gopp> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //gopunix/Music,
<BrightEyes`> what should i do to adept servers to find all the packages? [something with universe ] 
<gopp> but I used smbfs
<jarn> How do I move thing around on the kicker?
<pielgrzym> I'm installing edgy: Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN1> line 9.
<pielgrzym> wtf??
<sh4d3z> what would happen if i ran this command? kill -9 1
<Dasnipa`> i dont think it would let you
<Dasnipa`> plus you dont own that process
<Dasnipa`> so you would have to sudo it
<Dasnipa`> but it still shouldnt let you
<h3sp4wn> sh4d3z: depends there is a way of making it do a soft reboot if it ever crashes forget how
<sh4d3z> ahhh
<sjau> weiss jemand wie ich die Bilddimensionen in Gimp ndere?
<sjau> sorry, wrong channel :)
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sh4d3z> thanx, i see now
<pielgrzym> could anyone help me with upgrading to edgy? here is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28502/
<pielgrzym> could anyone help me with upgrading to edgy? here is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28502/
<Snake> !ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<jarn> How do I move thing around on the kicker?
<tdn> Where do I get the 6.06 Kubuntu installcd via bittorrent?
<shrimp> hello, how do i get xgl?
<shrimp> i'm new to this....
<shrimp> :(
<vge> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shrimp> http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez won't work :(
<root_> holaaa
<root_> alguien tiene instalado el counter strike en el linux kubuntu?
<root_> alguien tiene instalado el counter strike en el linux kubuntu?
<root_> alguien tiene instalado el counter strike en el linux kubuntu?
<jarn> How do I move thing around on the kicker?
<pielgrzym> could anyone help me with upgrading to edgy? here is what happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28502/
<pielgrzym> I get the dumb dependency problems. Well did Microsoft help develop edgy?
<cheewie_> libntfs8 any one have test that one?
<BonBonTheJon> !es | root
<BonBonTheJon> !es | root_
<ubotu> root: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubotu> root_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: did you change sources.list
<BonBonTheJon> jarn: what do you mean
<jarn> BonBonTheJon: Somehow my clock and system tray got moved over to the middle of the kicker.
<yacoob> hm
<pielgrzym> BonBonTheJon: yes I did
<yacoob> what's the difference between edgy-security and edgy-updates in sources.list?
<yacoob> first one are more crucial updates? :)
<BonBonTheJon> jarn: right click on the clock and it should have an option of move
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: all the "dapper
<BonBonTheJon> ...
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: all the "dapper"s to "edgy"
<pielgrzym> BonBonTheJon: yes - all the workin repos - the ones commented out I left 'dapper', but they're not used anyway?
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: hmm, I haven't done the upgrade yet, but that seems like all you need to do
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: I don't know what all your pastebin means, sorry
<pielgrzym> BonBonTheJon: here's my sources list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28504/
<pielgrzym> this is pretty frustrating :|
<BonBonTheJon> jarn: did it work?
<nickv111> I can't get any of the kubuntu edgy torrents to work. When I open them in ktorrent, I just get a Status: Stalled
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: try commenting out everything besides the ubuntu repos
<jarn> BonBonTheJon: Sorry, didn't notice. I'll try it now.
<jarn> BonBonTheJon: No, there's no option for move.
<BonBonTheJon> jarn: is the panel locked?
<pielgrzym> BonBonTheJon: I'd rather get back to dapper - I'm already sick of edgy :| but unfortunately dpkg installed some packages ;(
<jarn> BonBonTheJon: No.
<BluesKaj> Does anyone here have experience setting up a Windows Network Printer in Kubuntu ?
<larson9999> well now! ain't edgy all nice and purty?
<BonBonTheJon> pielgrzym: I don't know how to down-grade
<pielgrzym> BonBonTheJon: it will be pretty hard now I guess ;( I'll try to redownload only using official repos :(
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: use apt-pinning to force a downgrade
<jarn> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: pin priority 1001 will force a downgrade
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: you want the linux computer to be the print server?
<pielgrzym> h3sp4wn: I don't understand :)
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: search google for how to force a downgrade with apt
<oswaldo> holaaa
<pielgrzym> h3sp4wn: thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: (completely unsupported etc)
<oswaldo> cual es el canal de kubuntu spanish
<naegling23> im trying to upgrade to edgy, but im getting the following problem when running dpkg --configure -a :errors were encountered while processing: xfonts-intl-european   how can I resolve this?
<BonBonTheJon> !es | oswaldo
<ubotu> oswaldo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> No , my wife's windows pc has the USB printer. My pc is hooked to the windows network thru a router
<jarn> How do I install CUPS? When I go to the printer section it tells me the CUPS server is not installed.
<BluesKaj> No TheGateKeeper , my wife's windows pc has the USB printer. My pc is hooked to the windows network thru a router
<jarn> The printer section in KControl, that is.
<yacoob> hm
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: doesn't the printer wizard see it then?
<yacoob> edgy is also released without propertiary codecs?
<cellofellow> is there a way to run a dist-upgrade from within aptitude, or do I have to exit the app?
<BluesKaj> no, that's the problem... it was working last week , but now it doesn't see the printer at all, TheGateKeeper
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, it stopped seeing the network printer before I upgraded to Edgy
<larson9999> Hawkwind: about a week ago you told me your sources said 'no adobe at all until feb'  looks like the beta was coming out as we were speaking :)
<larson9999> Hawkwind: s/adobe/flash/
* cellofellow is now running edgy dis-upgrade
<cellofellow> dist
<cellofellow> ten hours, hmmm, what to do while I wait?
<yacoob> install xp :>
<cellofellow> yacoob: yeah right. I can't even aford an old issue of w2k
<cellofellow> estimate changed to 12 hours. that's a lot of packages, yeesh.
<Anders0> Is it only my installer that stops at random times?
<exhale> am i the only one having problems with firefox? half the time it wont even launch :/
<cellofellow> 8 now, kind of finicky isn't it.
<Dr_willis> exhale,  no problems here
<yacoob> where are the w32codecs for edgy?
<Dr_willis> exhale,  try the failsafe mode.. perhaps remove any extensions ya got.
<exhale> yacoob: in multiverse i guess?
<Dr_willis> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<Dr_willis> or from the PLF site
<yacoob> exhale, no, not there.
<exhale> Dr_willis: this is pretty much a vanilla install
<cellofellow> yacoob: they were taken out of dapper, you have to download them from an alternative site.
<Dr_willis> exhale,  ive had no issues at all with firefox2.0 so far.
<yacoob> well, link from wiki doesn't work...
<exhale> weird
<exhale> anyway, does anyone know how to ad icons? i downloaded a set of them...
<cellofellow> yacoob: try the PLF, it has it.
<yacoob> PLF?
<Dr_willis> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<h3sp4wn> !pld
<h3sp4wn> !plf
<cellofellow> !plf | yacoob
<yacoob> goot :>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> yacoob: plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<jarn> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Sir_Briz1> isn't there a way to switch Konqueror to Administrator Mode?
<exhale> Sir_Briz1: kdesu konqueror
<cellofellow> yacoob: an underground movement with an extra repo with skype, google earth, and w32codecs
<h3sp4wn> Sir_Briz1: don't run graphical apps as root
<Dr_willis> its not a good idea to run those filemanagers like that as root. :)
<Dr_willis> it can get REAL REAL bad.
<yacoob> hehe, are plf's repos trusted?
<cellofellow> Sir_Briz1: use midnight commander. package is mc.
<Sir_Briz1> my stupid trash won't empty
<h3sp4wn> Sir_Briz1: If you have to krusader is about the best
<Dr_willis> yacoob,  yes.
<Sir_Briz1> I don't know what to do about it
<yacoob> ftp://ftp.planetmirror.com/pub/plf/ubuntu/README :/
<cellofellow> yacoob: they use a gnupgp authentication system to make sure they are.
<Dr_willis> yacoob,  but their ubuntu support may not be around for much longer
<naegling23> can anyone help me, i cant upgrade to edgy
<yacoob> cellofellow, well, I'd rather mean are the guys behind packages trusted :)
<naegling23> all of my files break install
<cellofellow> yeah, not enough interest so their kind of falling apart.
<yacoob> signed package is still dangerous, if you don't trust the person that signed it... :>
<naegling23> I traced the problem back to xfonts-intl-european (by using dpkg --configure -a.....but i dont know how to fix it
<cellofellow> yacoob: works for me. I got g-earth there and no problems
<yacoob> cellofellow, can you share the line from sources.list? (the fastest way :)
<exhale> damn, installing themes and stuff under KDE shure is a pain
<cellofellow> yacoob: one sec, using a shell so no copy/paste (that I know of.)
<Sir_Briz1> can I get to the trash from the command line?
<yacoob> if you're in shell, you can c&p between VTs with gpm
<cellofellow> yacoob: deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper non-free
<cellofellow> yacoob: dunno if they've made an edgy repo, but the packages should work in edgy anyways.
<Igor_V2> hi...how i change desktop on kubuntu? :T
<cellofellow> yacoob: what's gpm? I'm using screen, and not VT's/
<cellofellow> .
<yacoob> the problem is, the site is down (at least right now)
<cellofellow> Igor_V2: like virtual desktop or desktop environment?
<yacoob> cellofellow, gpm is a daemon that handles mouse under linux console (as in text console, not X)
<yacoob> by default you have 6 text VTs, and X launches on 7th
<cellofellow> yacoob: so, select middle-click thing, with the mouse?
<yacoob> it's configurable :)
<cellofellow> yacoob: I know that, but I don't like logging in so much, so I use screen.
<cellofellow> yacoob: is it included, or do I have to add it. (can't do that upgrading.)
<Igor_V2> cellofellow: i wanna change the desktop envoronment
<cellofellow> Igor_V2: install ubuntu-desktop to install gnome, and xubuntu-desktop to install XFCE.
<cellofellow> Igor_V2: there's also fluxbox and window maker
<Igor_V2> good...thanks
<shadowhywind> hi all, how hellish is it in here now, with 6.10 out?
<DjDarkman> hy ,where can I get this kubuntu device database?
<cellofellow> yacoob: is gpm included in dapper?
<Dr_willis> shadowhywind,  when in doubt  scream and shout. :)
<DjDarkman> *harware database
<shadowhywind> snicker
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install gpm
<yacoob> cellofellow, dunno :>
<DjDarkman> *hardware databse
<yacoob> should be, it's pretty common thing
<cellofellow> shadowhywind: currently upgrading.
<hazard2> what's this new things that's been released?
<shadowhywind> I ran into a problem with the upgrade
<shadowhywind> i do the dist-upgrade, and i get a ton of the following packeages have unmet dependencies..
<shadowhywind> anyone have a clue?
<Sir_Briz1> arg
<cellofellow> shadowhywind: using aptitude or apt-get. I tried aptitude, got that, and used apt-get no problems.
<novh> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Sir_Briz1> does anyone know how to force the Trash to empty?
<shadowhywind> i am using apt-get
<naegling23> shadow, im having a problem with xfonts-intl-european i cant upgrade either, seems no one else can help though
<cellofellow> Sir_Briz1: click on it and click empty?
<Sir_Briz1> cellofellow: I do that and it doesn't do anything
<cellofellow> Sir_Briz1: you can open it and just straight delete things with shift+del
<cpk2> alright guys here's the deal, I want to get my sensors to work in kubuntu (cpu and board temp, fan speed would be nice too) and yes my motherboard supports this. where would I start to figure how to get this to work?
<Sir_Briz1> cellofellow: I do that and get access denied errors
<larson9999> the flash player beta is good so far.
<yacoob> hehe
<yacoob> is .hidden parsed only by konqueror, or something else too?
<cellofellow> Sir_Briz1: no idea. does everything in there belong to you?
<Sir_Briz1> cellofellow: I don't know how else I would be able to delete it
<hazard2> How do you tell what version of Kubuntu You have?
<Sir_Briz1> where is the Trash stored?
<RawSewage> when I try to access a php page on my server with Firefox, Firefox asks to save the file.  How can I fix this
<cellofellow> Sir_Briz1: maybe it's someone elses and you only have group write permissions or something.
<zorglu_> soon end of the first edgy day!! :)
<zorglu_> hazard2: lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis> hazard2,  lsb_release -a
<exhale> RawSewage: have you tried it with another browser?
<RawSewage> no
<Sir_Briz1> cellofellow: okay, but how would I resolve that?
<cellofellow> RawSewage: sounds like the server isn't running the php programs.
<naegling23> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggg i cant move forward without removing xfonts-intl-european but i cant remove it arrrrrrrrrrgggggggggg help please
<hazard2> Oh, ok thanks.
<yacoob> *gasp* ntfs rw support!
<cellofellow> Sir_Briz1: no idea, it was just a guess.
<RawSewage> hm
<exhale> RawSewage: could be a coding problem at your end
<yacoob> which driver? Is it safe?!?
<RawSewage> exhale, no
<shadowhywind> naegling23 have you tried apt-get -f install?
<tapas> hmm, where do i find mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com?
<zorglu_> moauaou chaotic moment :)
<naegling23> yea, 118 packages are held back because of xfonts-intl-european
<zorglu_> yacoob: who knows gurp
<RawSewage> cellofellow, how do I check if php is running/working
<shadowhywind> oh
<cpk2> Sir_Briz1:  /home/cpk1/.local/share/Trash/files replace cpk1 with your user name
<cellofellow> i'm just waiting for the linux image to finish downloading, with the rest of the dist-upgrade.
<exhale> i think the dev's did a fantastic job with kubuntu edgy.. it feels SO much more polished than dapper
<Sir_Briz1> cpk2: thanks
<cellofellow> RawSewage: connect with Konqueror, see if it wants to save-as the PHP file too.
<hazard2> I'd upgrade, but that'd risk me BORKING up my only working machine (which also dosen't have windows installed)
<zorglu_> exhale: really ? i hear a lot of 'i broke my install' from here
<cpk2> Sir_Briz1: so cd into there on konsole and then you can rm as sudo
<exhale> zorglu_: how did they do that? lol
<cellofellow> zorglu_: this is a SUPPORT channel.
<Sir_Briz1> anyone know how I format a thumbdrive as vfat?
<zorglu_> cellofellow: maouaoua
<naegling23> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xfonts-intl-european_1.2.1-6ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<RawSewage> cellofellow, It wants to open it with something too
<shadowhywind> naegling23 and you have changed all your package address to edgy?
<naegling23> yes
<zorglu_> exhale: so you run it without bug ?
<pielgrzym> upgrading to edgy sucks :) no one mentioned in a REALLY visible place to DISABLE unofficial repos :( now people like me have messed up totally their systems :(
<exhale> zorglu_: yea.. i always do clean installs
<zorglu_> exhale: im quite worried about the announcement. they say it is stable and cutting edge....
<Dr_willis> Distrowatch news -->  n between all the *buntu release announcements, here is something for the fans of openSUSE - the first beta of openSUSE 10.2 is now ready for testing
<larson9999> luckily my upgrade went prefectly
<zorglu_> exhale: i dont understand how you can be both
<shadowhywind> wait what?! disable unoffical repos?
<pielgrzym> I'm doing dist upgrade -f - but I'm almost certain this is only a beggining of my problems :((((
<cellofellow> RawSewage: set up the PHP module in apache. I don;t know how but at least we have a diagnosis.
<pielgrzym> shadowhywind: lol
<RawSewage> cellofellow, Im pretty sure I did
<exhale> zorglu_: dont take that seriously...
<borisyeltsin> hi, in openoffice when I click in text already written and try to write more it writes over the text already there instead of inserting. how do I fix this?
<shadowhywind> why are you doing dist upgrade -f ??
<Sir_Briz1> no one know how to format a thumb drive as vrfat?
<Sir_Briz1> vfat*
<larson9999> this is great!  the flash 9 beta works great with pbskids and nickjr.  now we don't even need wine!
<Dr_willis> borisyeltsin,  hit the insert key to toggle the insert/overwrite mode perhaps?
<cellofellow> RawSewage: try again, look through the configs. somethings not right.
<shadowhywind> use qtpartition
<zorglu_> exhale: which part the 'stable' or the cutting edge ? :) personnaly i think the stable is not serious. and i need stable :)
<shadowhywind> or qpartition, or something like that
<larson9999> gparted
<pielgrzym> qtparted
<borisyeltsin> Dr_willis: where's the insert key?
<larson9999> gparted=better imho
<Dr_willis> borisyeltsin,  its the key on the keyboard with 'insert' written on it.
<hazard2> above the del key on extended keyboards
<pielgrzym> larson9999: yup :)
<hazard2> on a laptop, I have no idea.
<cellofellow> borisyeltsin: above delete
<Dr_willis> or often the 0 on the numpad is the same thing
<exhale> zorglu_: with a logic like that, you will be stuck with dapper for 5 years
<shadowhywind> kik @ Dr)willis
<borisyeltsin> holy crap it worked!
<pielgrzym> larson9999: qtparted seems to suck on many systems (hangup without reason)
<borisyeltsin> thanks Dr_willis
<shadowhywind> *wow i can't type*
<Dr_willis> borisyeltsin,  :)   old-skool stuff!
<Dr_willis> :)
<exhale> zorglu_: unless your running a server or something similiar, i recommend to upgrade. it is not to much bleeding edge other than it having updated packages
<Dr_willis> yet another 'hack' that people over look i guess.. :()
<RawSewage> cellofellow, ok, thx.  I think youre right.  I need to install the mods
<zorglu_> exhale: well it depends how you use your box. i use it to work. i dont really care of having the last feature. i care a lot more in having something which doesnt crash
<exhale> zorglu_: ok then :)
<larson9999> pielgrzym: well, i've heard similar things about gparted but it seems to work great for me.
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: do you use OO ?
<hazard2> I don't have 3Gb of space -_-
<zorglu_> exhale: well the issue is how would i know how stable it is ? :)
<zorglu_> Th'
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: OO = ?
<cpk2> qtparted never liked my sata drive
<cellofellow> zorglu_: unless you are a company and need real commercial support, upgrade to edgy. dapper is LTS, but that only really makes a difference to companies.
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: Open Office
<hazard2> what's the fastest filesystem?
<exhale> zorglu_: you'd have to try it probably. but hey its linux, not windows ;)
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: nope
<giorgio> hi, i just installed kubuntu. i chose italian in the installer, and installation was actually in italian, but now the system is english only. and in "language support" only english shows up. what can i do to make kubuntu italian?
<hazard2> xfs? Reiser?
<Dr_willis> hazard2,  totally depends on the job at hand.
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: why this question
<hazard2> Dr_willis: general use, desktop
<Dr_willis> hazard2,  some are faster at making files.. some faster at deleting
<hazard2> not a server or anything
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: I know of a fix
<osh_> Update to edgy is a normal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<Dr_willis> hazard2,  General use use ext3
<gopp> hey
<shadowhywind> damn, i ran into a firefix issue, while trying to unpack it..
<zorglu_> exhale: well i guess i will try as soon as i got the time and space to do a test it myself
<hazard2> heh, that's what I figured.
<cpk2> giorgio: install language-support-it
<gopp> hey how do I figure out why they say my name and password is wrong
<gopp> in samba
<gopp> 19094: session setup failed: ERRSRV - ERRbadpw (Bad password - name/password pair in a Tree Connect or Session Setup are invalid.)
<gopp> but it correct
<giorgio> cpk2: isn't italian supposed to work out-of-the-box?
<cpk2> giorgio: I have no clue
<cpk2> but that meta package i gave you will install everything italian
<giorgio> lemme see
<zorglu_> btw did edgy fixed the memory leak in gtk ? i got 100mbyte leaked each time i run a java+gtk. (azureus or eclipse)
<zorglu_> 2 weeks ago the memory leak was still there
<hazard2> OH GOD, kate just tried to open the ISO!
<otaku-san> zorglu_: ohhh now that hurts
<giorgio> uhm
<giorgio> 845 installed (pkgs), 845 available
<zorglu_> otaku-san: quite ok, i just have to reboot X every 2 eclipse launch :)
<cpk2> giorgio: sounds like you might only have the cd repo uncommented?
<otaku-san> speaking of edgy....how is it going with upgrading?  I'll probably upgrade in a week after the rush dies down...the blogs are full of It's Released!!!
<otaku-san> zorglu_: oh fun ;)
<giorgio> cpk2: mmh no, i also have some it.archive.ubuntu.com entries
<klerfayt> is possible to install edgy without burning iso?
<Dr_willis> I installed 3 days ago - and just upgrade :)
<Dr_willis> klerfayt,  with some work.. yes.
<giorgio> i actually get an error when fetching updates, but the silly adept goes straight back to the pkg list and i can't read it
<zorglu_> klerfayt: do you got dapper installed ?
<hazard2> o.O shiny, 700k on dorm internet at this time of day...
<klerfayt> zorglu_: yeah
<cpk2> giorgio: use apt-get on konsole
<odla> giorgio: or aptitude in terminal
<giorgio> yes, i guess i have to do that
<zorglu_> klerfayt: there is a page called 'kubuntuupgrade' on the wiki for you
<klerfayt> zorglu_: and separate home partition
<giorgio> i actually think adept is 100% crap
<zorglu_> klerfayt: without burning cd
<shadowhywind> is there a way to upgrade from a CD?
<larson9999> otaku-san: i just upgraded and it took about an hour and so far everything is working great.
<klerfayt> zorglu_: no not only upgrade; clean install from harddrive
<TheGateKeeper> giorgio: you can use synaptic
<zorglu_> !netboot | klerfayt
<ubotu> klerfayt: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<naegling23> oh thank god/allah/budda/a tree i got it working....forgot to enable one of the repositories, for some reason i had it off
<otaku-san> larson9999: how big is the upgrade in megabytes?  I have a limit on how much I can use in a month...and others use this connection
<giorgio> Err http://it.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<giorgio>   404 Not Found
<tapas> whoo not hammering the main server helps ;)
<zorglu_> klerfayt: this used to be the dapper way. dunno how uptodate it is for edgy
<cpk2> giorgio: try using france instead?
<giorgio> i get this error with all the it.archive entries!
<cpk2> replace it with fr
<giorgio> well ok
<tapas> if i install ubuntu via debootstrap, it shouldbe no problem to install kde lateron and preetty much get kubuntu?
<zorglu_> giorgio: your diag is fully correct it is the fault of adept
<h3sp4wn> tapas: kubuntu-desktop will bring in everything
<larson9999> otaku-san: for me it was about 90mb
<giorgio> but i guess all italians will curse against kubuntu :)
<zorglu_> giorgio: your adept should maintain all the repository :)
<tapas> h3sp4wn: ok, great
<zorglu_> giorgio: any bug on the web is his fault
<zorglu_> hmm i think im losing the ubuntu way
<zorglu_> ok off
<h3sp4wn> tapas: or if you don't need all that stuff just kde-base (and what you do need)
<tapas> h3sp4wn: kubuntu is just ubuntu with a different package selection, right?
<tapas> h3sp4wn: ok
<Dr_willis> tapas,  yes
<h3sp4wn> tapas: pretty much
<giorgio> ok, france seems to work
<draik> I'm downloading the DVD torrent. Anyone else doing the same and getting a lag?
<cpk2> hurray they have a dvd torrent now?
<draik> cpk2, yup
<tapas> draik: nope, but maybe even the tracker is DOS'd ')
<draik> not for the CD though
<giorgio> also, is it normal that every time i need to do something as administrator, kubuntu asks me for my password? shouldn't it be cached?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i saw a torrent for just the dvd..dident notice torrents for the cd's
<draik> oic
<tapas> giorgio: use sudo maybe
<morghanphoenix> So, anybody done the dist-upgrade yet?
<cpk2> when i went to sleep it was just cds
<elijahlofgren> morghanphoenix: doing it now.
<giorgio> sudo caches it
<Dr_willis> i just did an install of the RC1 - and upgraded every day. :)
<cpk2> sudo caches it for 10 minutes i think
<elijahlofgren> Need to get 769MB of archives. 3.5 hours to go. :)
<campbch> im going to as soon as i can get to a reliable wifi connection, my dorm wifi blows :(
<lupine_laptop> arghy, gb. seems compleltely dead now :/
<giorgio> but kde doesn't
<campbch> :o ouch
<morghanphoenix> I'm kinda worried after my slackware 10.2 to 11 attempt
<morghanphoenix> Don't want to screw anything up
<Dr_willis> heh - but i thought slackware was suppose dto be Perfect!
<Dr_willis> :)
<cellofellow> anybody know of a SCP client for Windows that makes Explorer work like Konqueror's fish:/, or maybe a Firefox extension for fish:/
<cellofellow> ?
<Dr_willis> i always do clean installs.. much less hassle
<Dr_willis> winscp
<morghanphoenix> Slapt-get is terrible.
<h3sp4wn> morghanphoenix: there is a script to upgrade
<giorgio> eh morghanphoenix, are you running a 2.6 kernel?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  winscp
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, 2.6
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: similar to fish?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  no clue.. but its the best scp client ive seen for windows
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: ok
<h3sp4wn> morghanphoenix: I wouldn't upgrade between releases with slapt-get
<giorgio> morghanphoenix: then upgrade udev and its init script as one of the first things you do
<Dr_willis> whats 'like fish:' supposed to even MEAN. :)
<tapas> is it actually possible to create a root account on an ubuntu box?
<Dr_willis> tapas,  trivially easy
<giorgio> i think there's an UPGRADE.TXT on the first slackware cd
<otaku-san> larson9999: only 90?  Did you do it through adept?
<Dr_willis> tapas,  direct logging in as root is disabled.
<tapas> [there's some rare cases here sudo can fail to work - i.e. when messing with the system clock] 
<Dr_willis> tapas,  the account is still there.
<tapas> Dr_willis: ok
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: fish, just have the files show up like local ones in a filebrowser window.
<morghanphoenix> I love pkgtool though, much better than it's debian eqivilant.
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: icons
<lupine_laptop> sudo is really eeasy to break
<Dr_willis> tapas,  its like a Linux IQ test.. if you can figure out how to do it.. go for it.. if not.. better off using sudo :)
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: have a seperate home partition?
<giorgio> morghanphoenix: i actually installed pkgtools on dapper drake, and they sorta work :)
<tapas> Dr_willis: haha :)
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  winscp can do 2 pane filemanager, or MS-Explorer clonelooking
<hazard2> sudo also won't  work if your hostname file dosen't includethe CORRECT sysytem hostname
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  I got a seperate /home hard drive. :)
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: perfect
<lupine_laptop> I allways set a root password - "just in case", if noithing else
<Dr_willis> lupine_laptop, shame shame! :) (so do i)
<jarn> Whenever I try to access print, it says that it couldn't connect to the cups server.
<jarn> When I go to print in kcontrol, that is.
<cpk2> anyone have any ideas on getting my temp sensors to work?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, some programs want a root password and the kubuntu sudo thing doesn't satisfy them.
<h3sp4wn> setting a root password is irrelevant if you don't use gui admin apps anyway
<Dr_willis> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<morghanphoenix> I hate windows, I really do.
<tapas> h3sp4wn: oh well, sudo is sometimes a bit picky about the system clock [naturally] 
<Dr_willis> :)
<troy> does anyone know if the koffice 1.6 packages were repackaged for edgy final?
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: let's talk about how much we like linux, not hate windows.
<morghanphoenix> Installing the latest service pack on my girl's computer
<tapas> h3sp4wn: so a root account into which one can ordinarily log might be good for those things
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: people like positiveness.
<Dr_willis> "hate the game, not the player"
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk2> Dr_willis: I have lm-sensors installed
<morghanphoenix> And this is supposed to be easier than linux?
<lupine_laptop> :D
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  did you configure it? :)
<giorgio> please, find something better than adept for the next kubuntu. it drives people crazy :/
<Dr_willis> I always install synaptic giorgio
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: I hear ya. I was driven to linux by being stuck in windows 98/ME land.
<Dr_willis> :)
<solemnwarning> Upgrading to 6.10 reinstalled some package the scales my CPU down to 530Mhz, but I can't remember what it was called
<h3sp4wn> giorgio: just use aptitude
<draik> people use adept? I'm using the CLI now
<MalfermitaKodo> Hi
<solemnwarning> What is the app in kubuntu-desktop that scales the CPU down?
<elijahlofgren> cellofellow: same here. My Dad didn't want to buy XP.
<cpk2> Dr_willis: well there isnt even a man =\
<morghanphoenix> ME was my reason, I formatted my hard drive on the phone with MS tech support.
<h3sp4wn> giorgio: if you run it in a terminal you can still use the mouse
<Napa> is there a good working dc++ client for kUbuntu  6.06.1 LTS ?
<giorgio> h3sp4wn: well, i use straight apt, but many potential users would like a GUI app
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone tell me where to best get help on ALSA?
<h3sp4wn> giorgio: ncurses is a gui
<giorgio> and synaptic is so damn simple and good
<tapas> MalfermitaKodo: in #alsa
<MalfermitaKodo> ah ty
<odla> use smart package manager
<solemnwarning> Anyone?
<shadowhywind> what kind of alsa problem?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  it has a homepage. :)  use 'sensors-detect' i THINK is the command
<h3sp4wn> odla: smart is slow here
<odla> h3sp4wn: i've never tried it :)
<giorgio> ok, going to reboot kde hoping it will be in italian next time :)
<giorgio> cya soon
<h3sp4wn> odla: not as bad as yum (but python for a package manager sucks if you ask me)
<otaku-san> solemnwarning: sorry man...It seems no one knows...maybe google it?
<odla> h3sp4wn: do you run kubuntu and debian sid?
<solemnwarning> nvm, it's powernowd
<cpk2> Dr_willis: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. locate mkdev doesnt give me anything =\
<Napa> is there a good working dc++ client for kUbuntu  6.06.1 LTS ?
<lupine_laptop> MAKEDEV in ubuntu, I think
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  load the i2c modules? you did run that wuth a sudo ?
<cpk2> Dr_willis: yes
<h3sp4wn> odla: all sort of stuff - sid for anything interactive (laptop and desktop now) I have an edgy xen with ifolder (various other xen's)
<jarn> !turboprint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turboprint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<odla> h3sp4wn: i'm only got one laptop and i'm trying to figure out if i should continue to run sid or kubuntu on it
<cpk2> Dr_willis: and how do I load the i2c modules?
<livingdaylight> is there a Kubuntu version or KDE version of killall gnome-panel?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  modprobe whatever-they-are-called :) same as any other modules
<cellofellow> I want to build a computer for less-than $600 (hardware) that will run edgy/feisty with XGL and Vista without Aero.
<odla> h3sp4wn: any recommendations if i can only run one of my lappy?
<cellofellow> Any suggestions? Duo-Core or 64bit preffered.
<cpk2> hrmm well sbin has i2cdetect...
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i aint got lm-sensors installed to check
<Dr_willis> i2c-core.ko
<Dr_willis> perhaps..  I thought the sensors-detect command told ya what to install
<h3sp4wn> odla: I would probably stick with sid (more upto date less broken than ubuntu+1 gets) unless you need specific laptop stuff which is only in ubuntu (for fan control etc)
<cellofellow> What's got the most bang for the buck? AMD64 or Intel Core Duo?
<odla> h3sp4wn: ok thanks :)
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  not chedked prices lately. :)
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  i hear intel core is nicer.. but i perfer amd.
<cpk2> Dr_willis: Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them. is what it says to do but i dont have a mkdev.sh
<h3sp4wn> odla: I think sid breaks pretty rarely - dapper has had more problems (i.e the broken xorg update) than I have had with sid - I think that sid is hard to run is a myth (but often spoken in these parts)
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  thats the OLD way..
<TheGateKeeper> cellofellow: mag I was reading recently suggested Core Duo which kind of surprised me
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  loading the modules should do that.
<odla> h3sp4wn: how often do you update?
<morghanphoenix> ARGH!
<cpk2> alright i will try i2c-core.ko
<h3sp4wn> odla: every 1 or 2 days
<morghanphoenix> I think I need to visit the windows channel
<odla> h3sp4wn: ok
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  installing lm-sensors now
<Dr_willis> :)
<cellofellow> TheGateKeeper: Seems like a marketting gimmick. Two CPU's in one chip. Maybe it's cheaper than two chips
<Dr_willis> it is cheaper.
<morghanphoenix> This is really annoying.
<odla> h3sp4wn: yeah i've had no problems so far with sid
<Dr_willis> its not 2 complate chips. :)
<cpk2> brb making some oatmeal
<h3sp4wn> odla: the kubuntu add ons add slowness (reason I tried it in the first place)
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: true. I heard they're good for small computers amd lappy's. Why's that?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no):             ---------< thats the module :) ya said yes?
<giorgio> ok, italian at last
<giorgio> thanks for the help
<h3sp4wn> odla: ubuntu+1 is ok but the closer it gets to release the slower it gets (and sometimes it gets very broken)
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  i2c-dev is not loaded. Do you want to load it now? (YES/no): yes
<Dr_willis>  Module loaded succesfully.
<Napa> Isn't there any dc++ clients for linux?
<giorgio> now i need to find decent monitor settings
<Tripuz> Hi, excuse me for the interruption, but I have a big problem with the edgy update process and I'm stuck! Would somebody help me?
<TheGateKeeper> cellofellow: I think it's a bit more complicated than that. Amd seemed be stealing the thunder for a while, but I think Intel have come back fighting...
<odla> h3sp4wn: ok well i think i'll stick with sid then :)  thanks!
<morghanphoenix> Great, #windows consists of a bunch of kids bitching about how evil thier parents are.
<cellofellow> TheGateKeeper: yeah, brands and everything. But the 2core's seem to be marketed for small computers like iMacs and laptops? Why?
<elijahlofgren> Tripuz: What problem are you having?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  im having OTHER issues with the lm-sensors 'sensor' program. :P
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: very low power (but core 2's are alot faster than the equivalent athlon X2)
<TheGateKeeper> cellofellow: probable because vista will need it or the pc will come to a grinding halt lol
<tapas> hmm, dpkg-reconfigure console-data fails here
<Tripuz> well, I am using Dapper and followed the usual steps (changed repositories, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Tripuz> everything downloaded fine
<tapas> console-data is not installed [deboostrapped edgy] 
<gnomefreak> Tripuz: did you install kubuntu-desktop before upgrading?
<Tripuz> but when the install started I had several errors
<cpk2> Dr_willis: hehe
<Tripuz> I already had it installed
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: ok. so if I'm looking at one of those barbones kits with a small case and powersupply, so a core 2 would be better there?
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  the sensors command dont like the /sys stuff on ubuntu it seems
<gnomefreak> Tripuz: apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: I would go for core 2 anyway in terms of performance (or woodcrest xeon)
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: ok
<solemnwarning> I upgraded to 6.10 and the madwifi module isn't in the restricted modules package any more, even though apt claims it is
<Tripuz> just a sec I have my kubuntu box in another room
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: I suppose windows doesn't like 64bit much.
<solemnwarning> WHY did someone delete the mafwifi module??
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: core 2's are 64 bit
<gnomefreak> solemnwarning: i dont think they did
<solemnwarning> modprobe says module not found
<tapas> and base-config doesn't exist either,,
<tapas> hmm
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: oh? I thought it was Core 2 Duo was a 64 core and a 32 core, and the Core Duo was 2 32 cores.
<gnomefreak> !info madwifi edgy
<ubotu> Package madwifi does not exist in edgy
<gnomefreak> its still in restricted modules package
<solemnwarning> There isn't one
<h3sp4wn> cox377: I was talking about core 2
<Tripuz> the strange thing is that now I can't find several packages, even with ubuntu-cache kubuntu-desktop isn't installed and there is no candidate version
<solemnwarning> It WAS in the restricted modules, not any more
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: I was talking about core 2
<Tripuz> I had some locale problems also, but dpkg-reconfigure didn't help
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to fix this issue, dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox-dev_2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: oh, ok.
<gnomefreak> shadowhywind: yes
<gnomefreak> shadowhywind: join #ubuntu-classroom please
<Tripuz> now I can't start X and apt seems to have several problems
#kubuntu 2006-10-27
<shadowhywind> blink
<klepto> anyone notice that firefox 2.0 and mplayerplug-in don't play nice?
<morghanphoenix> lol, I keep hitting F12 to bring up my console.
<TheGateKeeper> cellofellow: some googling sounds like it may be in order before you make a final decision
<klepto> yakuake is nice
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: And an nvidia chipset core 2 board - would have less potential issues than the current brand new intel chipset
<tapas> ah, it;s console-setup now
<morghanphoenix> Then wondering what's wrong with yakuake because it's not coming up on the windows box.
<freechelmi> Hi all , sorry if this has been already asked
<freechelmi> But sn't adept_updater should
<freechelmi> telle me that there is a new realease of ubuntu
<freechelmi> and then suggest me the upgrade
<freechelmi> ?
<h3sp4wn> freechelmi: try upgrading with upgrade-manager
<h3sp4wn> !upgrade-manager
<morghanphoenix> So is edgy compatable with all of my packages from dapper?
<h3sp4wn> (or whatever its called)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<freechelmi> upgrade-manager ?
<cellofellow> !adept_update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept_update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard2> !explode
<h3sp4wn> doing a dist-upgrade with adept I would consider very foolish
<freechelmi> weird that the update_manager ( gnome) , is suppose to tell to upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hazard2> Darn...
<cellofellow> what's the command for searching ubotu? he can search himself for things that include the search string.
<freechelmi> I've done it on gnome last time , and it worked
<cellofellow> is Hawkwind here?
<cellofellow> he's know
<Napa> If i want to download something .. and Ubuntu / kubuntu is not listed .. but redhat/suse/debian/mandrake/source etc are listet .. wich should I choose ?
<freechelmi> but this time none of gnome or kde tools tell there is an upgrade
<lupine_laptop> ubotu, search kde
<ubotu> Found: latestkde,latest kde,code,appsy,tar,koffice,kde,burners,kde 4,apt
<h3sp4wn> freechelmi: use the same thing (adept sucks to much to do that even remotely reliably)
<lupine_laptop> that works
<cellofellow> ubotu, search adept
<freechelmi> ok I ll do it by hand then , CLI ,, thanks
<ubotu> Found: packages,deborphan,adept,apt,adept-crash-fix,adept crash fix
<h3sp4wn> Napa: use the debian source
<solemnwarning> Since upgrading to 6.10 whenever I try to do anything with my wifi card I get this error:
<solemnwarning> wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: to be expected
<solemnwarning> It's an orinoco gold with an atheros chipset
<solemnwarning> Why?
<hazard2> 801 as in 801b/g/c/defg?
<solemnwarning> Just 801
<solemnwarning> Thats all it says
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: happens on any reasonably new wifi chipset
<hazard2> ok\
<solemnwarning> h3sp4wn: I've been using it for over a year...
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: i.e svn rt2xx / madwifi-ng
<solemnwarning> Even under Debian ffs
<cellofellow> hazard2: 801.* is ethernet, 802.11* is wireless ethernet.
<solemnwarning> It's only broken in this version
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: Its not broken
<solemnwarning> So why won't it connect?
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: Doesn't affect fuctionality in anyway (infact you get more)
<hazard2> I thought there was something wrong with my logic there.
<zmeunegru> sal
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: That is not to do with why it won't work (wifi0 is the master interface you create ath0 ath1 from that)
<solemnwarning> Should I reboot and try with the non-broken kernel?
* lupine_laptop kicks vnc-common
<lupine_laptop> wlandev create, am I righ?
<lupine_laptop> right*
<solemnwarning> That error comes from ifup/down ath0
<silvania> how can i restart OSS?
<_andi> hi folks, does anybody now about a possibility to upgrade from breezy to efty without doing the dapper-step?
<hazard2> does wine have opengl support?
<xsacha> yes
<MalfermitaKodo> Hello to everyone out there using Mi^H^H Kubuntu! Maybe here someone can help me with alsa...
<xsacha> and direct3d support (it makes it into opengl)
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: 00-09-5B-F6-1A-A2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 (or whatever for the hardware address is not valid)
<solemnwarning> So why did this happen AFTER upgrading?
<hazard2> I see....
<lupine_laptop> _andi: nope
<solemnwarning> It was running ok before I rebooted after the upgrade
<hazard2> So.....now all i need is a video card that DOES openGL....
<xsacha> hazard2: what video card?
<lupine_laptop> it's almost guarfanteed to b0rken your system
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: that always happens with madwifi-ng (I know it works perfectly)
<lupine_laptop> solemnwarning: dapper used madwifi; eddgy madwifi-ng
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: (but I get the same error message)
<hazard2> presently, a Sis630.
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me tame alsa so far that I can use it for live streaming?
<xsacha> oh :(
<solemnwarning> lupine_laptop: Erm
<MichaelVail> anyone having problems with firefox 2.0 and mplayerplug-in?
<_andi> nope? shit! then it has to be a fresh install :-(
<MichaelVail> i've reinstalled and it still doesn't work
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: wlanconfig ath0 destroy
<solemnwarning> My dapper kernel has a madwifi and madwifi-ng, this edgy one only has madwifi
<lupine_laptop> _andi: no, just update to dapper first
<hazard2> and beacuse this is a sony vaio (and sony does weird things), if I want a screen I'll keep using the Sis630.
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: wlanconfig create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta
<_andi> thanks lupine
* MalfermitaKodo ponders offering nude pics for a solution
<xsacha> eh? want a screen?
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: madwifi > 0.9 is ng
<MalfermitaKodo> :)
<solemnwarning> Well my edgy /lib/modules dir has no ng
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: It was renamed back to just madwifi (when it was considered stable)
<solemnwarning> I'm gonna try the old kernel
<hazard2> this machine has a funny video connector for the special sony display connector for its vaio-y-ness, which connects to the onboard video. While I have a PCI slot, I can't put video in it if I want to keep using this computer's only redeeming feature: a half decient screen
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: Different toolchain not recommended
<solemnwarning> h3sp4wn: ?
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: compiled with a different libc expect random crashes
<silvania> Has anyone got experience with using Jackd? With Wine and XMMS etc?
<xsacha> what is this funny video connector? i bet it's not that unique :P
<solemnwarning> I don't have a choice since the edgy kernel is broken
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: you could remove the restricted modules and build the old madwifi
<silvania> that can help my set it up properly, since i cannot get it to work properly
<Blacken> Why can't I use my ttys with Edgy?
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: attempt to fix it maybe
<solemnwarning> And since when is the kernel linked to libc!?!?
<Blacken> I get these weird-looking screens, just X bitmap barf, and my ttys don't work.
<hazard2> it carries sound video, power, usb, PS2 keyboard and mouse to the screen.
<hazard2> So, yes, its fairly 'special'
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: since always
<xsacha> why's it do that? :S
<hazard2> Its Sony.
<lupine_laptop> the 'madwifi' in edgy appears to be madwifi-ng in reality
<hazard2> What's this new power control features in edgy?
<xsacha> surely there's a convertor connector or a way to use a standard connector
<solemnwarning> h3sp4wn: The kernel IS the OS
<xsacha> there's a convertor for just about everything
<solemnwarning> It's not linked to anything, otherwise it wouldan't be able to boot
<solemnwarning> And booting the old non-broken kernel worked
<h3sp4wn> solemnwarning: It uses the libc its built with
<hazard2> well, yea, but that would require money.
<solemnwarning> The kernel does not use a libc.........
<hazard2> Or effort (to figure out the wiring and build one)
<xsacha> lol, $20 for connector or so..
<xsacha> but new video card would be a lot
<hazard2> neither of which is worth the $0 price tag to the machine.
<teledyn> lupine_laptop: madwifi has been madwifi_ng for a very long time now
<ce> does anyce@ce-laptop:~/gnugo-3.7.9$ netstat -W
<ce> netstat: invalid option -- W
<hazard2> No, I've got a PCI rage128, that would be infinitely better than the sis630.
<lupine_laptop> teledyn: since eddgy, in ubuntu ;)
<hazard2> (among other random bits I've probably forgotten about)
<teledyn> lupine_laptop: also, i've been having it crash my systems recently and had to stop using it with my atheros card
<ce> does anyone know why netstat dosent have --wide option?
* lupine_laptop is glad he has ralink
<teledyn> lupine_laptop: is that an alternate driver, or another card?
<lupine_laptop> anolther carfd
<hazard2> And even so, spending money on a pile of parts already assigned the status "spare parts" dosen't make sense no matter how you look at it.
<teledyn> lupine_laptop: yeah i'm using my trusted old prism2 card at the moment
<lupine_laptop> gpl'd drivers by the manufacturer, and active community development
<teledyn> lupine_laptop: i wonder if there's a miniPCI card with that chipset
<ryanakca> how do I uninstall KDE4?
<xsacha> :P
<lupine_laptop> teledyn: don't think there is :(
<hazard2> xsacha :P @who?
<xsacha> ryanakca: installed it just to check it out?
* cellofellow still waiting for upgrade to download
<cellofellow> When will KDE4 go gold?
* hazard2 already has the update, but can't install it due to lack of drive space.
<xsacha> another year or so cellofellow
<hazard2> 'go gold'?
<Napa> Why does not anyone know about dc++ ?
<cellofellow> hazard2: my root partition was half full when I started, will there be enough room>
<cellofellow> ?
<cellofellow> hazard2: err, stable :)
<xsacha> someone doesnt know about dc++
<xsacha> ?
<giorgio> hi agin :)
<cpk2> i was under the impression kde4 would come out in december or january
<xsacha> this year?
<giorgio> xsacha: yes, there is a client, but i can't remember its name
<cellofellow> xsacha: like me. I don't hava a clue what you're talking about.
<cpk2> xsacha: yeah
<hazard2> I have no idea cellofellow, I know I've got a 4Gig drive, meaning I'm already critical with the stuff I have....much less anything new AND the things I need to use the machine.
<xsacha> cellofellow: maybe this time next year it'll come out
<cellofellow> cpk2: 3.5.5 is only really new.
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me with alsa?
<ryanakca> xsacha: I installed it to test it... still not to the point of my liking... and it broke speedcrunch and hwdb-client-kde... which means that kubuntu-desktop is allso broken :)
<hazard2> I suppse that depends on weather or not you're root partitoin total size is 6gb or 60gb.
<kunjan> can anyone post their sources.list for edgy?
<cpk2> i know but I still think kde4 is only several months away =P
<xsacha> hehe well it's to be expected :P they havent done much 'putting together' yet ryanakca :P
<cellofellow> hazard2: oh, ok. my disk is about 13GB, and I can't remember the exact size of my partitions. about 40 root 55 home 5 swap something like that.
<xsacha> several isn't this year or early next though :P
<ryanakca> xsacha: yeah... konsole works though! :)
<xsacha> lol
<cryptonic> can anyone help me out with this error im getting when trying to update ubuntu? :
<cryptonic> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<cryptonic> E: Malformed line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse)
<cryptonic> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<xsacha> have they changed anything graphical yet ryanakca?
<hazard2> cellofellow: df -h uin terminal.
<ryanakca> xsacha: nope... still standard KDE theme...
<xsacha> :)
<ryanakca> xsacha: and my question?
<giorgio> xsacha: http://linuxreviews.org/software/p2p/valknut_dcgui_qt/
<RawSewage> whats the shell command to open a Konq profile, so I can place it in AutoSTart
<xsacha> delete everything kde 4 and install kde 3.5.5?
<cellofellow> hazard2: 5 GB root partition.
<ryanakca> xsacha: yes, how do you delete all kde 4?
<xsacha> how'd you install it?
<giorgio> xsacha: you can also take a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Connect_(file_sharing)#Linux.2FUnix
<hazard2> it says it needs 3GB, I dunno how much overflow there'll be during install, but I'd say you're likely going to be fine.
<chx> hi. what i should rtfm to set up beryl+kde+aiglx? I googled and searched ubuntuforums
<giorgio> hey, is there a metapackage that installs gcc, make, autotools & such?
<cellofellow> ryanakca: maybe just strip everything down to the shell.
<ryanakca> xsacha: I've gone `sudo apt-get --purgre remove kde4base kde4base-dev kde4base-data
<xsacha> giorgio: i've used DC++ a lot :)
<ryanakca> `
<giorgio> xsacha: yes, but there are links to linux clients there
<hazard2> `
<RawSewage> I want to place a  file.sh  in AutoStart so it opens my Konqueror Profile.  can someone tell me the shell commands to put in the .sh file
<xsacha> ryanakca: purge*
<ryanakca> s/purgre/purge
<ryanakca> yes
<hazard2> later all!
<cellofellow> RawSewage: konqueror --profile profilename /foo/bar
<xsacha> but you didnt just install kde4.. it's dependancies as well?
<RawSewage> cellofellow, ty.  whats /foo/bar
<xsacha> its dependancies include qt4, etc?
<ryanakca> xsacha: I followed Riddell's page for installing it, I dunno
<RawSewage> cellofellow, in case I want it to open to a specific folder?
<cellofellow> RawSewage: wildcards, foo and bar are used a lot to mean just anything.
<MalfermitaKodo> the folder, it is supposed to open, RawSewage ?
<RawSewage> Ok, Thanks
<giorgio> argh, what automake is recommended to install? got 4 versions here
<franzmax> Hello.  I just upgraded to Edgy (using alternate) following instructions on kubuntu site.
<MalfermitaKodo> Damn... no one who can help me
<franzmax> Just discovered that Firfox was not installed!
<Blacken> Has anyone used VMware under Edgy?
<Blacken> franzmax: Okay, so install it.
<ryanakca> franzmax: install it?
<ryanakca> franzmax: sudo apt-get install firefox
<franzmax> not possible from adept
<morghanphoenix> I've never seen a patch harder to find for anything before in my life, and they say windows is the easy user-friendly operating system, bah!
<cellofellow> franzmax: use aptitude or apt-get
<franzmax> firefox is there, but clicking on request install does nothing
<MalfermitaKodo> franzmax: commit changes?
<ryanakca> franzmax: sudo apt-get install firefox
<RawSewage> MalfermitaKodo, it's working
<RawSewage> cellofellow, thanks, that worked
<Blacken> franzmax: Use the command line, or look into synaptic if the CLI scares you. Adept is horrible.
<MalfermitaKodo> :>
<giorgio> mmmh, apt-get install automake installs 1.4, too old
<kunjan> Ign http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<kunjan> Errhttp://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<kunjan>   404 Not Found
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: no more win98 patches. boo-hoo (evilgrin, forces family to use linux)
<kunjan> whts that for
<franzmax> but worked fine for me with dapper Blacken .........
<morghanphoenix> My girl is in school and they require windows, she intends to switch to linux when she graduates
<franzmax> MalfermitaKodo, sorry, what you meant?
<ryanakca> franzmax: last time I repeat: sudo apt-get install firefox
<cellofellow> franzmax: if CLI scares you, use aptitude. it works like a gui app in konsole, mouse and everything.
<lupine_laptop> argh, slllllllllloooooooooooowwwwwwwww laptop
<morghanphoenix> Even the "hard" versions of linux are easier to update than this
<franzmax> yes, sure, got it ryanakca
<ryanakca> franzmax: if you want aptitude, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: what's "hard"? redhat/fedora? slack?
<ryanakca> gentoo? *evilgrin*
<ryanakca> morghanphoenix: what's going on?
<ryanakca> xsacha: any idea?
<morghanphoenix> slack, I thought it was pretty easy, just had multimedia problems so I decided to stick with debian bastards untill I could figure it out on the extra pc.
<kunjan> can anyone send me their sources.list for edgy?
<morghanphoenix> I was bitching about microsoft and how they hide thier updates. Trying to fix my girls winXP box.
<chx> hi. what i should rtfm to set up beryl+kde+aiglx? I googled and searched ubuntuforums
<ryanakca> morghanphoenix: ooooh, ouch
<morghanphoenix> Finally found the patch, and it wasn't on the microsoft page
<lupine_laptop> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<cellofellow> chx: rtfm?
<lupine_laptop> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<ryanakca> chx: maybe ask in #ubuntu-xgl?
<morghanphoenix> But at least my girl is happy to switch to linux once she's done with school.
<kalahari875> Anybody having issues with Kubuntu Edgy hanging on boot?
<chx> sorry. i did not know about #ubuntu-xgl. thanks
<morghanphoenix> I think educational institutions should be required, by law, to support multiple platforms.
<franzmax> ryanakca,  sudo apt-get install firefox answers that package firefox has no versions available though its named by another package.   what am I missing?
<felixjet> !epsx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epsx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalahari875> mozilla-firefox
<morghanphoenix> franzmax, your repos enabled?
<morghanphoenix> I thought firefox was in main though.
<franzmax> i think so morghanphoenix , but how can i check it?
<cpk2> firefox is in main
<cellofellow> morghanphoenix: all adept does when "enabling" or "disabling" repos is comment or uncomment the lines.
<cpk2> cellofellow: your point?
<cellofellow> um....
<cellofellow> :-)
<morghanphoenix> I missed that one too.
<morghanphoenix> lol
<cpk2> all "commenting out" "commenting in" does is enable or disable the repos =p
<giorgio> should i enable multiverse on edgy?
<franzmax> so, what do I do with firefox?
<morghanphoenix> Did you upgrade to edgy?
<franzmax> yes morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> Got a new sources list yet?
<franzmax> did it today using an "alternate" cd
<morghanphoenix> I think that gives you a new sources list, doesn't it?
<franzmax> so, how do I update my sources list?
<morghanphoenix> It sounds like you're using the wrong repo
<morghanphoenix> Check the sources in adept or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> franzmax: make sure you changed all "dapper" to "edgy"
<franzmax> as mentioned somewhere in ubuntu documentation i did change from dapper to edgy every line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pinghacker> I originaly installed ubuntu but use kde most. should I upgrade ubuntu ot kubuntu?
<cpk2> pinghacker: huh?
<kalahari875> I think you can just add the kubuntu-desktop package
<morghanphoenix> So will upgrading break any of my packages?
<morghanphoenix> Acidrip, AmaroK, Kaffeine, Vendetta-Online, Opera and Kontact are all I ever really use.
<xsacha> amarok and kaffeine?
<morghanphoenix> ???
<xsacha> i use konsole a lot :P
<franzmax> I checked again: It's edgy everywhere in my etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> morghanphoenix: not impossible that it may break X
<franzmax> but still no firefox .......
<pinghacker> if I had originally installed would the following work for upgrading:
<pinghacker> Launch a console with KMenu -> System -> Konsole
<pinghacker> In the console run: sudo apt-get update
<pinghacker> In the console run: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and follow the prompts to upgrade
<pinghacker> In the console run: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal and follow the prompts to install
<pinghacker> Reboot your compute
<morghanphoenix> That's all I can think of, that's the error I got when my sources list was bad.
<morghanphoenix> I don't have a clue if sources are right.
<xsacha> ping, did you change all to "edgy" first?
<xsacha> in sources.list.. all dapper to edgy?
<morghanphoenix> he said yeah
<troxor> franzmax: are you trying to get firefox2?
<cpk2> franzmax: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted you have that line? (with edgy instead of dapper)
<pinghacker> dapper
<franzmax> going to check cpk2
<shadowhywind> got the upgrade installed!!!!
<xsacha> here's another line:   deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<lupine_85> oh, is security open now ?
<h3sp4wn> pinghacker: you have to s/dapper/edgy in sources.listr
<xsacha> and another: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<h3sp4wn> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse (may as well put it on 1 line)
<pinghacker> Yes I see that but my question is will the comands work when it was an original ubuntu (not kubuntu) install
<xsacha> h3sp4wn: they all have different subdomains
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<franzmax> cpk2, I have that line, but with it. instead of us.  (italy here)
<xsacha> i have au. security. and archive.
<coreymon77> i noticed on the edgy wiki that you can only upgrade to it form dapper
<h3sp4wn> xsacha: You can put it all on 1 line and it works fine
<h3sp4wn> xsacha: Its the same pool
<cpk2> hah it was down for a guy a while back
<coreymon77> why cant you upgrade to the edgy final from the edgy rc?
<cpk2> franzmax: try using france
<|lostbyte|> Edgy has which kernel version ?
<xsacha> Sysinfo for 'xena': Linux 2.6.17-10-generic running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 2002 MHz (4009 bogomips), , RAM: 485/497MB, 105 proc's, 1.14d up
<franzmax> yep, will do cpk2 and will let you know
<morghanphoenix> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<kalahari875> Can anyone suggest what I can do about getting Kubuntu Edgy to boot reliably? It hangs most of the time on boot. Looking at /var/log/messages the last thing that occurs is loading the Bluetooth modules. I think it is hanging on gconf.
<h3sp4wn> |lostbyte|: fedora 6 uses 2.6.18 fwiw
<xsacha> i've had 2.6.18 on my CRUX for almost 2 weeks :S
<|lostbyte|> :-/
<xsacha> but i guess they have to test it out and configure it for every1
<cryptonic> any chance someone could sent me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the update feature?
<h3sp4wn> xsacha: (I am using 19-rc3 (I messed something up when patching 2.6.18.1 into mine so just changed to .19 and fixed it)
<bubuntu> is possible to install a package to an installed ubuntu (that can not start) from a live cd?
<xsacha> yes bubuntu, you can't even get to a tty? :(
<digitori> hi all
<h3sp4wn> bubuntu: chroot (mount --bind /dev /sys and /proc)
<franzmax> cpk2, firefox is now downloading from france....
<bubuntu> i try to install upstart, not work
<bubuntu> tryed
<|lostbyte|> franjesus, you have it in your repos ?
<cpk2> franzmax: my guess is the it servers got hit hard by edgy upgrades =P
<giorgio> is there a metapackage that installs gcc, make, autotools & such? or should i install them one by one?
<franzmax> that's much likely the reason cpk2
<JosefK> heh, just installed Ubuntu/Gnome to see what it's like, and I can hardly believe I used to use this :/
<cpk2> build-essential or build-essentials giorgio
<h3sp4wn> giorgio: build-essential
<giorgio> ooh tnx
<xsacha> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt; swapon /dev/hda2; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /tmp /mnt/tmp; mount -t proc proc /mntproc; mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<franzmax> iubuntu must be less popular in frence.... because of their mandriva i guess
<xsacha> depending on hard drive
<wizzymcnick> hello all
<bubuntu> h3sp4wn , how is that?
<giorgio> nice description: If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package. Moreover this package is not required for building Debian packages.
<xsacha> bubuntu: read what i just wrote
<xsacha> change hard drives accordingly: )
<morghanphoenix> Update manager works well?
<h3sp4wn> bubuntu: ^^
<wizzymcnick> I've just upgraded to edgy, and i noticed im using a generic kernel, after doing an apt-cache search I don't see any release for K7 processors
<wizzymcnick> do you know if there is any ?
<digitori> can someone please tell me the absolute path to mysql...excluding the bin folder. trying a vtiger install here
<bubuntu> i can not get to a tty
<morghanphoenix> Do I need to wait for everything to be stopped before running the update-manager?
<cryptonic> any chance someone could send me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the my ubuntu update feature?
<coreymon77> so
<xsacha> no bubuntu, you can do that on your livecd
<JosefK> !linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<giorgio> actually it doesn't install autoconf, but fair enuff :)
<JosefK> "obsoleted by linux-generic"
<wizzymcnick> only .15* though
<coreymon77> how can i check if i have upgraded sucessfuly?
<bubuntu> ah a terminal
<wizzymcnick> Is there a plan for .17 release?
<bubuntu> yes
<xsacha> bubuntu, you can run that inside your graphical livecd and you will have control of the other hard drive, like you booted from it
<bubuntu> im in the dapper live cd
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> how do i check?
<cryptonic> any chance someone could send me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the my ubuntu update feature?
<coreymon77> i ran apt-get dist-upgrade from edgy rc, how do i check if its upgraded properly?
<h3sp4wn> giorgio: automaken (is the metapackage for that)
<xsacha> good, just run those commands i sent you, changed /dev/hda1 and /dev/hda2 to whatever they are for you
<ryanakca> whats the command to create a swap file of 512mb? dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=512
<digitori> and mysql gurus in?
<morghanphoenix> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> giorgio: #mysql
<giorgio> h3sp4wn: mmmh, no such package
<morghanphoenix> !change log
<h3sp4wn> digitori: #mysql
<coreymon77> whats the command to see what kubuntu version you are running
<h3sp4wn> !info automaken edgy
<ubotu> Package automaken does not exist in edgy
<|lostbyte|> coreymon77, lsb_release -d
<digitori> cheers girogio...things is im trying to find the absolute path to mysql in kubuntu
<matirafaela> hola
<xsacha> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /tmp /mnt/tmp; mount -t proc proc /mntproc; mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<cryptonic> any chance someone could send me the folders and files in the /etc/apt folder as that is whats wrong with the my ubuntu update feature? please god someone respond :)
<coreymon77> does that command tell me if its a beta/rc/final stable?
<giorgio> digitori: am i supposed to know that? :)
<h3sp4wn> cryptonic: get them yourself from the apt deb
<h3sp4wn> cryptonic: use dpkg -x
<digitori> no dude....was only asking
<|lostbyte|> coreymon77, i belive, never tried it on rc's..
<giorgio> hehe np digitori, isn't that /usr/bin?
<Stork> how do i get smp working on edgy?
<digitori> yeah i  tried that vtiger asks me not to include that though thats why im here cant find help anywhere for this evn vtiger site but thanx
<|lostbyte|> Stork, huh, install the smp kernel.
<JosefK> can anyone point to an editor that handles indentation better than Kate?
<Stork> |lostbyte|, which one? i couldn't find one in apt-get
<JosefK> and can integrate as a kpart, hopefully
<digitori> will try mysql chan see if i can find out...this prob may come up for others using vtiger on kubuntu brb
<JosefK> and preferably doesn't strip blank lines from the end of files *is annoyed with kate*
<thunderstorm> hi everybody
<thunderstorm> i have a question - i want to do a backup from my home-directory over the network to a seperate pc, that runs under windows xp.
<aseigo> JosefK: isn't that a configurable behaviour?
<|lostbyte|> Stork, huh.. linux-686-smp. its better to ask someone with practical experiance.
<h3sp4wn> digitori: some stuff /usr/share/mysql mysqlclient is in /usr/lib
<andresmujica> anyone knows about problems with kontact and sasl-auth after 3.5.5 upgrade
<lupine_85> linux-generic surely?
<lupine_85> !info linux-generic
<ubotu> Package linux-generic does not exist in any distro I know
<lupine_85> hmm
<|lostbyte|> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !find smp
<ubotu> Found: libsmpeg-dev, libsmpeg0, smproxy, alamin-smpp, kernel-headers-2.4.27-2-686-smp (and 15 others)
<thunderstorm> everybody tell me about rsync
<lupine_85> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.6-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 214 kB, installed size 444 kB
<lupine_85> :p
<h3sp4wn> digitori: you probably need the mysql -dev packages
<JosefK> aseigo: indentation is configurable, but the choices frankly don't work well at all.  as for stripping blank lines, I couldn't see an option for it anywhere
<thunderstorm> yes, thats right - but is a backup to the destination system with it's ntfs-partion possible?
<thunderstorm> because i dont know, what rsync do with owners, rigths, and so.
<aseigo> JosefK: hm... it doesn't remove trailing lines here .... odd.
<davidme> just one quick question... when using chrontab, is there a "remark" charactor, so lines can be REMmed instead of having to be removed?
<lupine_85> thunderstorm: as long as the destination lets you do a remote login, yes
<JosefK> aseigo: it could just be my bad luck, and I guess naff scripting on my behalf that I expected blank lines at the end of files
<aseigo> JosefK: as for indentation, what was lacking for you? the options are unfortunately spread out across a couple of pages (editting and indentation) .. i've tried to talk some sense into them but to no avail
<lupine_85> personally, I'd tar everything up beforehand though
<JosefK> aseigo: heh, I was looking for a K&R style at least, that and the button to manually configure indentation was always disabled?
<lupine_85> anything not supported by the filesystem (owner, group, permissions) will be lost
<giorgio> davidme: #
* aseigo uses rsync for ~/ backups ... though linux<->linux
<JosefK> aseigo: automatic filetype detection and adjusting indentation to suit wouldn't hurt either
<davidme> giorgio - thank you very much
<davidme> good bye
<giorgio> you're welcome
<osh_> I just took the plunge and upgraded to edgy. Great release but some of my easyubuntu packages just went missing. I really need java, anyone know how to fix that?
<thunderstorm> ok, that helps me - but what backup-system i can use for my systems?
<thunderstorm> have you an idea?
<Napa> How do I get access to save files to SDA1, SDA2 , SDA3 etc ? I am only able to save files to my linux partition
<JosefK> osh_: you don't really need easyubuntu for it anymore - just enable multiverse, then install 'sun-java5-jre' from adept
<osh_> JosefK: Heh, kafka-fan? Ok. Thanks for the hint. Will try that now. =)
<JosefK> osh_: I'm utterly transparent ^^
<thunderstorm> in other way - rsync works without errors, if i want to use it?
<JosefK> thunderstorm: yeah, rsync's a good choice, with reverse-incremental archiving
<JosefK> thunderstorm: I'm implementing a backup system using SSH/Rsync atm without too much trouble
<thunderstorm> and rsync works on a ntfs-destiation?
<JosefK> thunderstorm: you can't safely write to NTFS from linux, but you can certainly host an rsync daemon on a windows box if you want to write to NTFS
<thunderstorm> (ok, owners and rights cannot be backup - but that is not a "big" problem)
<purpleposeidon> Swap: 1,118,832 KB used, 4 Kb free
<osh_> JosefK: Oddly enough I seem to have java installed. I do however get this error when trying to start java programs. "grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<purpleposeidon> **kills kdesktop, gets 631,968 kb back
<JosefK> osh_: that seems like an upgrade error, if you installed java from EasyUbuntu before you upgraded, it's probably obseleted
<thunderstorm> JosefK: hm - thats an issue for me, but i dont understand, what i have to do - i only want to make a good backup from my home-dir :-)
<JosefK> osh_: safest to remove it, then install from the multiverse archive
<JosefK> *obsoleted
<osh_> JosefK: Will try that too. Thanks for helping out.
<JosefK> thunderstorm: I wound up switching all my NTFS drives to ext3, and installing http://www.fs-driver.org/ in windows (dual booting)
<JosefK> apart from the NTFS drive windows is installed on, of course ;)
<thunderstorm> JosefK: :-) ok, i understand - i wanne try it, thank you
<thunderstorm> thats an solution
<JosefK> thunderstorm: np's, good hunting :)
<xsacha> is there a way to give your compile more priority? or to make it compile using threads?
<thunderstorm> thank you :-)
<giorgio> xsacha: make -j3
<JosefK> xsacha: nice
<xsacha> my compile is only using like 8% cpu
<thunderstorm> bye @ all
<xsacha> i want it to be about 100% :)
<kalahari875> Can anyone suggest what I can do about getting Kubuntu Edgy to boot reliably? It hangs most of the time on boot. Looking at /var/log/messages the last thing that occurs is loading the Bluetooth modules. The login screen doesn't appear. Help...! :)
<xsacha> would -j10 work?
<JosefK> xsacha: -j (2*cpu's + 1)
<xsacha> :(
<digitori> giorgio.....found it.
<JosefK> xsacha: if it isn't IO or memory limited anyway
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  its odd that it works sometimes and not others...
<kalahari875> I know
<osh_> Annoyingly enough the java5-installer wants to communicate with me through "curses" interface. How do I solve that in adept?
<kalahari875> About 1 time out of 3 it boots
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  try running that memtest thing yet?
<digitori> thanks for the pointer to #mysql
<JosefK> kalahari875: do you need bluetooth? if not, can you blacklist the modules?
<kalahari875> Memtest... for bad RAM?
<kalahari875> Well
<naegling23> problem, please help me, I just upgraded to edgy, I have 37 packages related to python that request updates, but give break installs
<kalahari875> I don't think bluetooth is the problem
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  yes - its a boot option in the grub menus..
<kalahari875> I'll try it
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  its proberly right BEFOR bluetooth that the problem is.
<xsacha> i keep compiling this same thing with different options and it takes about half an hour each compile :P ill try -j3 next
<kalahari875> Bluetooth is just the last thing that occurs before the login screen appears I think
<Dr_willis> I dident even thinl bluetooth was installed by default
<kalahari875> When it does appear and I enter credentials the next thing to appear in /var/log/messages are messages from gconf
<Dr_willis> a lot of things run after you see the KDM login
<naegling23> what do i need to do to get everything updated?
<kalahari875> I installed sysv-rc-conf and stopped bluetooth from all runlevels thinking that might help (I don't use it)
<kalahari875> But, the hangs continue
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  that shows its not bluetooth then. :P
<h3sp4wn> kalahari875: sounds like upstart problem
<h3sp4wn> kalahari875: Try reinstalling the old init
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  what video card ya got? it could be  a x driver issue.
<xsacha> hmm sounds like a lot of people having problems with upgrade+upstart.. good i installed from fresh install :D
<kalahari875> Could be
<kalahari875> This is a fresh install
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  me also.
<kalahari875> Wiped Windows
<xsacha> :S
<Dr_willis> 'washed windows'
<h3sp4wn> !info sysvinit edgy
<ubotu> sysvinit: System-V-like init utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu16 (edgy), package size 106 kB, installed size 280 kB
* morghanphoenix is away: Gone away for now.
<h3sp4wn> kalahari875: it does still exist in edgy (so you could try it)
<kalahari875> Would I need to do anything other than install sysvinit?
<kalahari875> Video card is an ATI All-In-Wonder Radeon 8500DV
<naegling23> no one else is having this python/edgy issue?
<h3sp4wn> kalahari875: it should conflict with upstart (if it does not fix it put upstart back)
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  check your xorg.conf and try the 'vesa' drivers..  and then try the fglrx drivers later.
<RatKing> How can I upgrade via GUI in kubuntu?
<RatKing> to Edgy I mean
<naegling23> well.....ive been having problems with it all night, id say dont
<Hawkwind> RatKing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<kalahari875> Dr_willis, let me see if I know how to do that.
<Hawkwind> RatKing: That URL is the best way to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy really
<RatKing> Have you upgraded Hawkwind? And would you recommend it?
<kalahari875> One thing about the startup problem: I have shutdown problems too. Gets past the "Kubuntu" screen with the progress bar, changes display modes and makes the monitor click, and then repeats... indefinitely.
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,  could boot with the 'nosplash noquiet ' options, and look at the more detailed messages
<Hawkwind> RatKing: No and no.  Fresh installs are always recommended
<Dr_willis> No No! 10^10 times no!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<RatKing> lol. Thanks for the help guys
<kalahari875> Dr_willis:  Am I looking for the section in xorg.conf where it has [Device]  and lists the ATI card?
<Dr_willis> Driver "ati"
<kalahari875> Driver says 'ati'
<Dr_willis> may be the line. :)
<kalahari875> Yes
<kalahari875> Change that to 'vesa'?
<Dr_willis> try changeing it to Driver 'vesa'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> ya got it
<kalahari875> k
<kalahari875> Thanks... trying
* InteliWasp is going on 4 hours to update dapper... and only 30% downloaded
<osh_> This doesn't look right when trying to start java-things.
<osh_> uname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<osh_> test: 159: Darwin: unexpected operator
<h3sp4wn> RatKing: rip out everything except ubuntu-minimal (dist-upgrade then reinstall kubuntu-desktop) also works and has throughout the edgy release cycle
<BluesKaj> There's gotta be a  way to get the printer wizard to see my network printer, but so far it doesn't work and I've tried every combo on the wizard and none work :(
<Dr_willis> i find the gnome-cups-manager nicer in ways
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  what kind of networked printer is it.
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: I have always just used lpd for printing
<RatKing> I don't think I'll upgrade until I know how well it goes for other people. But should I upgrade KDE? I have 3.5.3 now
<BluesKaj> an HP USB connected
<BluesKaj> HP 3520 deskjet
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  usb? you said it was networked...
<BluesKaj> yes it's on my wifes windows pc , the netork runs thru my router
<Dr_willis> so its a Samba/smb shared printer
<Dr_willis> can you see the windows shares? if any.. windows firewall may be blocking stuff
<BluesKaj> yes Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> well ya could try 2 things..
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Install print services for unix on the windows machine
<Dr_willis> #1 - enable the cups web interface.. and try that..
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: then just use lp
<Dr_willis> #2 install the gnome-cups-manager and see if it works better
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: cups is horrible best to avoid if it all possible imho
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  may know more. P my networked printer is its own little machine and ip. :)
<Dr_willis> Ive had no problems with cups  :)
<larson9999> i think i missed a post from someone to me earlier.
<Dr_willis> unless you could the annoying things the ubuntu guys did to it.,
<Dr_willis> lol
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: I seem to remember during the early days of dapper you trying to do that stuff
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, i use a router the win FW is turned off
<larson9999> i've never had any problems with cups.  pretty snappy here actually
<Smeggy> anyone know how to turn the icon bouncing off when you launch something?
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  i got my notes for how to reenable the cups web interface.. not sure if edgy is as brain dead. :)
<larson9999> Dr_willis: i concurr
<BluesKaj> well ,it's nice to know how ell cups works for you guys , but that doesn't help me
<felipe__> Helo guy, on the kubuntu download page I only see a link to download through bittorrent the edgy dvd, where is the link to download through bittorrent de cd
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  i gave 2 options. :)
<larson9999> smeggy yeah, it's called launch feedback in system settings -> appearance
<Dr_willis> and h3sp4wn,  gave another..
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: If you install print services for unix (on the windows machine) - its part of windows
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Then you don't need to use cups at all
<Smeggy> larson9999: cheers mate
<larson9999> Smeggy: isn't that bouncy thing the most annoying feature ever?
<larson9999> edgy seems a bit snappier.  or is it the placebo effect?
<Smeggy> yeah its annoying
<Smeggy> hmm where is it in system settings? i cant find it
<BluesKaj> yeah  Dr_willis i tried the cups interface ...it failed as well
<Combatjuan> Hello everyone.  Does anyone know how to (or if one even can) turn off the image scaling in Konqueror for big images?
<larson9999> Smeggy: oops! it's under panel
<RatKing> Smeggy: Panel > Launch feedback
<MasterEvilAce> on a clean install of EDGY there's a "kde-guida$" in my services (using Sysv-rc-conf to view).. is this needed? what is this?
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, print services for unix ? where do i find that in windows?
<Smeggy> panel...?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: tcp/ip settings I think
<larson9999> BluesKaj: you have to mess with the user/groups to get cups working.  easy to find via google
<RatKing> System Settings > Panel (Under personal) > Launch feedback
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Then the windows machine act as a standard lpd server
<Smeggy> thanks folks
* Smeggy feels stpid
<Smeggy> *stupid
<Smeggy> lol
<RatKing> Lol
<Combatjuan> How about the setting for image scaling in konqueror?
<Combatjuan> That's always the first thing I disable in Firefox.  I can't find how to disable it in Konqueror though.  Yick.
<Smeggy> would anyone absolutely hate me if i said I couldnt find "panel" in there?
<BluesKaj> it's funny that i had the printer working in dapper last week and suddenly it just failed ...I had to reinstall it in windows as well and since then it's disappeared to Linux
<Smeggy> Im running edgy, if that makes a difference
<kalahari875> Dr_Willis, tried the vesa driver. It shows me the login screen but after entering credentials keeps returning me to the login screen. Also tried 'fglrx' as the driver (thought you said that) and X wouldn't even try to start.
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Click on Add/Remove Windows Components, and then open Other Network File and Print Services. Select Print Services for Unix
<RatKing> You are using System Settings and not kcontrol, yes?
<Smeggy> RatKing: im using system settings... the thing that looks like mac osx's system prefs.. yes
<RatKing> They changed it in edgy
<RatKing> Open kcontrol and in the search box type "Launch feedback"
<RatKing> That will find it
<Smeggy> RatKing: hmm 0 hits
<RatKing> Open the "Appearance and themes" menu
<livingdaylight> I'm having a Steve Ballmer moment here: "DEVELOPERS, DEVELOPERS, DEVELOPERS!!!.."
<RatKing> The 6th option down, should be Launch feedback
<Smeggy> "Appearance"?
<livingdaylight> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhUAr-P_39U
<larson9999> RatKing: i'm in edgy and it's in the same place on my system
<Smeggy> this is weird lol
<morphish> kalahari875: when you end up back on login, check what it say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log as reason/cause of why it failed
<RatKing> Very
<livingdaylight> THANK YOU UBUNTU DEVELOPERS!!!
<RatKing> I'm in dapper, I'm not sure where the stuff is in edgy
<Smeggy> ill take a screenshot
<xsacha> systemsettings
<larson9999> Smeggy: system setting -> panel -> launch feedback
<xsacha> you have to click on system settings
<xsacha> or type it in
<xsacha> just do: alt+space and type in syste
<gop_> !samba
<RatKing> larson9999: That's what I told him
<xsacha> alt+space sys
<Dr_willis> one of these days we need to track down a "how to use kde" web site and send people there to learn kde. :)
<Smeggy> theres no entry for it
<RawSewage> My computer is running nicely on Edgy
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  mine is also
<roob> !repos
* Smeggy confused
<roob> what is the site with the repos...somthingmatic
<RawSewage> Dr_willis, did you do a fresh install
<roob> and are they for edgy also?
<giorgio> what's this alt+space thingie?
<RatKing> Katapult
<larson9999> RatKing: i know :)
<giorgio> nice one
<giorgio> didn't know that
<shadowhywind> what packages are the kernel sources in? *i can never remember*
<Dr_willis> RawSewage,  of course. :)
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: linux-source-2.6.17 (I think)
<Smeggy> http://www.tbmn.net/snapshot2.png
<Smeggy> that is my system settings
<shadowhywind> hehe thanks
<RatKing> Smeggy: Try advanced
<RatKing> Maybe it's under there
<gop_> !bot
<Smeggy> that only has disk and filesystems, system services, login manager and some services stuff
<xsacha> yeah alt+space sys is a bit faster than alt+f1 up up up enter
<larson9999> Smeggy: you're missing 'panel' :)
<bLaZeD> !does anyone know where a list of repos is for edgy?...or if someone running edgy can pastebin theres.....im on a fresh install and want  to install some stuff...
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<grindel> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc-3.4 <-- is this differnet in edgy?? this command was referanced in a how-to disigned for Dapper
<Smeggy> hrm
<Smeggy> so how do I get panel lol
<xsacha> too bad Katapult uses fake transparency
<gop_> !samba
<Dr_willis> hmm no bot...
<gop_> no bot
<gop_> :(
<Dr_willis> Egads!
<RatKing> Smeggy: Take a picture of your kcontrol
<xsacha> any idea how to make katapult use true transparency?
<larson9999> Smeggy: for me if i do 'sudo kcontrol' from the command line, it's under appearance
* Dr_willis calls in an APB on a missing bot.
<grindel> all transparency is fake
<bLaZeD> doh!
<Dr_willis> life is fake
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> well updating transparency
<Smeggy> but isn't running kcontrol as root changing the settings for the root user...
<Dr_willis> too bad transparency is such a popular ugly eye candy.
<Dr_willis> :)
<grindel> what is true tanparency ??
<RatKing> There is no root user for ubuntu
<xsacha> it isnt ugly, much cleaner :P
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Smeggy> hrm
<bLaZeD> hmm
<RatKing> You just get more control
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> The bot was lagged.
<Smeggy> ok, i ran kcontrol under sudo and theres no panel entry in any of the subtrees..
<Dr_willis> :)
<grindel> no, it's not that root dosen't exist it's been disabled
<xsacha> grindel, you're still in a tty or something? true transparency is background mixed in.. it's not just *take a picture of background and mix in*
<Smeggy> "launch feedback" is greyed out
<bLaZeD> that doesnt have edgy repos
<Dr_willis> 'direct logging in as root - is disabled' to be techinical.
<Smeggy> and i cant click it lol
<Dr_willis> :)
<larson9999> Smeggy it's not under panel in kcontrol
* Smeggy bangs head on desk
<RatKing> Smeggy: That's the one you need!
<Smeggy> its unselectable lol
<jarn> How do I move the clock and the system tray on the kicker?
<jarn> Also, when I go to print in KControl, it says the CUPS server is not installed correctly.
<Dr_willis> click on the handel and mvoe them.. or middle click i think
<larson9999> Dr_willis: so i'm not the only one who dislikes the whole transparency thing?
<xsacha> you can drag them or you can click the little arrow on the left hand side of it
<Smeggy> hmm brb
<Smeggy> going to restart kde
<Dr_willis> jarn,  middle click and drag them wheever
<Dr_willis> :)
<RatKing> Ok
<jarn> Dr_willis: That doesn't work.
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  im so sick of eye candy and eye candy support questions
<RatKing> Make sure you unlock the panel
<Dr_willis> jarn,  it does to.. works fine for me.
<grindel> xsacha i know what transperency is suppose to look like i just wonder what you think "true transperncy" is cause i'm betting wut ever you tihk it is your wrong
<RatKing> By right clicking and selecting "Unlock panels"
<xsacha> grindel: have you ever used beryl?
<Dr_willis> well that may be just for icons. :)
<tyl3r> I have a problem with the fonts in Konqueror
<jarn> Dr_willis: It doesn't work for me... for me, middle-clicking switches the clock from showing my city to the date.
<grindel> can't say that i have
<Dr_willis> jarn,  you need to click on the little MOVE handle
<Dr_willis> left side of the clock
<larson9999> Dr_willis: me too.  maybe it's because when i started the games were mostly ascii art :)
<xsacha> well you see the background is actually mixed with foreground so that it doesnt need to 'update' -- it never *takes a picture* of the underneath and then mixes that in.. it's actually a constant mix
<jarn> Dr_willis: Umm... I don't see one. It's seamless between the clock and the system tray to the left of it.
<RatKing> You can also just hold the left mouse button and move it
<xsacha> constantly mixing
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  im also getting sick of tech support being KDE/gnome 101 teaching. :)
<RatKing> jarn: You have to unlock the panel
<tyl3r> I have a problem with the fonts in Konqueror it's how I see the fonts http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/6176/konquerords8.png
<xsacha> it has the effect of true transparency
<jarn> RatKing: It isn't locked.
<xsacha> unlike the KDE taskbar and Katapult
<Dr_willis> when you mouse over the clock a 'handel' should appear
<grindel> the background insn't drawn if there is a window over it so what are you mixing
<Jucato> jarn: then you probably hid the handles
<larson9999> it seems like i read somewhere that based on how you installed *buntu, different things would be installed in the 'control' menus.
<jarn> Jucato: How do I unhide them?
<xsacha> grindel: it is :)
<Smeggy> it is fixed lol
<RatKing> Lol
<tyl3r> I have a problem with the fonts in Konqueror it's how I see the fonts http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/6176/konquerords8.png
<xsacha> and it is updating
<Smeggy> launch feedback is no longer greyed out!
<RatKing> Good
<RatKing> :)
<Jucato> jarn: right-click on the panel, configure Panel, Appearance, Advanced button, Applet Handles
<xsacha> but not with Katapult and the taskbar
<jarn> Jucato: I officially love you. Thanks much!
<Jucato> jarn: the default is Fade Out, which means it's hidden unless you hover over the icon/clock/system tray
<grindel> okay if you have two windows open and you put the one with a the transperency in the forground dose it draw the other window
<RatKing> He must have selected hide
<Jucato> RatKing: that's what I'm thinking
<Smeggy> Anyway to get some other window decorations without compiling them?
<jarn> I did. I don't remember doing it, but I did.
<RatKing> Download them?
<xsacha> yes grindel, if i put a window on top of this konversation, it will show the chat scrolling and will look just as if that window isnt there, expect the window will appear (transparent) above it
<Jucato> Smeggy: look for ones that have .deb downloads available?
<Smeggy> Fair enough... yet to find any with a deb though
<Jucato> Smeggy: there are also some (just a few) available in the repositories. very few
<xsacha> Katapult and the taskbar do not do this though, they are using fake transparency where it only takes a snapshot of what was underneath and mixes that instead of drawing the windows underneath
<Jucato> xsacha: to be more precise, it takes a snapshot of the wallpaper/desktop
<grindel> well it looks like tansperency but the forground window is still opaque it dosn't matter what you do
<jarn> Whenever I go to the printers section in kcontrol, it tells me that the cups server is not installed, but it is. What is going on? :/
<xsacha> well it takes a snapshot of the windows there too
<Jucato> xsacha: the taskbar doesn't, though
<grindel> you can do some fancy trick to get the effect but as far a software is concerned all windows are
<xsacha> yeah taskbar is just desktop
<larson9999> transparency drives me nuts when it comes to my desktop.  i kinda like it when it comes to women's tops
<xsacha> grindel: no, not opaque
<grindel> yes
<_bbeck> I just installed Edgy, and everything looked great until I logged out of KDE and back in, then all the fonts became fuzzy.  Does anyone know if this is a known issue, or how to fix it?
<xsacha> *sigh* you're living in last millenium lol
<grindel> sigh you don't know how things work
<xsacha> yes i do
<lontra> how can i make konqueror look like it does normally?  i.e. no google search box
<RatKing> Smeggy: http://www.kde-look.org/ and go to the Window Decorations section
<RatKing> A bunch of them are deb
<Smeggy> excellent, ty
<grindel> explain how you would write a tranperentcy algorythem then
<xsacha> maybe a video will suffice for you
<grindel> cause i think your still lost
<grindel> vidio wouldn't do it
<xsacha> lol
* Jucato wonders what all this fuss is about...
<Smeggy> hrmm has the right click "kubuntu package menu" on .debs always been there?
<Jucato> Smeggy: yes
<Jucato> since Dapper (not sure with Edgy)
<grindel> i know how it should look. but just because a thing looks transperent dosen't make it transperent
<Jucato> pseudo-transparency vs. true transparency
<xsacha> it is as transparent as is possible on a computer screen
<xsacha> http://youtube.com/watch?v=egb5g0m3J2o
<xsacha> it's true transparency
<grindel> it's not transperent at all is what i'm trying to explain
<lontra> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<lontra> is there a way to have a default lookin' konqi?
<Jucato> lontra: Google search is missing even when you're in Web browsing profile/mode?
<Napa> I cant unrar in kubuntu :(
<RatKing> does anyone know what folder I install window decorations in?
<Jucato> Napa: you need to install "unrar" from multiverse
<Jucato> RatKing: errr anywhere?
<tyl3r> I have a problem with the fonts in Konqueror it's how I see the fonts http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/6176/konquerords8.png
<Jucato> it's going to be compiled/installed as .deb anyway
<lontra> Jucato: i want google search to vanish...i just use gg: blah to google search
<Jucato> lontra: disable the Google search plugin in Settigns > Configure Extensions
<larson9999> visearch!!
<lontra> Jucato: thanks!
<larson9999> Smeggy: did you figure it out yet?
<xsacha> grindel: if you're trying to tell me it's not true transparency because it's not a physical object you can see through, well done -- it is true transparency for a computer monitor though which is as good as possible, it will redraw the background
<Napa> jucato: what is multiverse?
<giorgio> ok people, i'm off to bed. thanks for all the help
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> !multiverse | Napa
<ubotu> Napa: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<RatKing> larson9999: He restarted KDE and then Launch feedback became un-grayed out
<soulrider> hi everyone!
<Jucato> hi soulrider
<soulrider> i just got rid of suse and installed Edgy! :D
<Napa> !multiverse
<xsacha> grindel: hopefully you can see the difference between the two types of transparencies now
<Smeggy> larson9999: the "launch feedback" in kcontrol worked after a restart
<Jucato> Napa: I alrady gave you the link
<Smeggy> the annoyiing bounce is gonne :D
<Napa> thanx
<larson9999> Smeggy: just like windows!
<lontra> anyone have any suggestions for a nice looking icon theme? :)
<Smeggy> haha
<RatKing> kneu
<Jucato> lontra: kde-look.org
<tyl3r> I have a problem with the fonts in Konqueror it's how I see the fonts http://img54.imageshack.us/img54/6176/konquerords8.png
<Jucato> I like something called realistiK. don't know if it's still there
<RatKing> Whoa
<lontra> so if i removed the default konqueror profile what does that mean?
<Jucato> tyl3r: did you check the Font settings in Konqueror already? Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Fonts ?
<grindel> xsacha teansperency is a figment of a programmer imagination because the computer only draws what is visable. anything that your window is covering isn't drawn... now there are some neat tricks to make it seem like it's actually drawn back there. however it never really is drawn behind your window. I'm sure if you could close the window without updateing the screen you'll see nothing (which btw looks exactly like your window) because
<grindel> everything behind a window isn't drawn the computer only draws what is visable on the screen. you application with the tranperncy thingy is actually guessing at how things would look if it weren't in the forground and drowing those things in it's own window
<tyl3r> yeah, it's set on sans-serif, just like firefox that works properly
<larson9999> are these problems all due to not restarting x after an upgrade?  i wonder
<grindel> it looks transperent, it even feels transperent but in fact it is not
<Napa> now I've installed unrar ... but it still doesnt't work
<tyl3r> after and update I started to have that problem on konqueror
<xsacha> it's drawing both at the same time grindel, that's the point
<tyl3r> already checked all the fonts config in kde and konqueror
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<soulrider> is easyrouce updated with edgy now ?
<soulrider> no its not
<grindel> i only draws one update per sync pulse it cannot draw both at the same time
<kalahari875> Dr_willis--the problem does seem to have been the video driver. I ended up installing the xorg-driver-fglrx package and replacing 'ati' with 'fglrx' and I have shutdown and restarted successfully 2x in a row now (never before had happened!)
<kalahari875> Thanks for your help
<RatKing> If they have gksudo for gnome, what do you use for kde?
<orkid__> kdesu
<Napa> just kidding .. I think i got it :D
<RatKing> Ahh
<RatKing> Thanks
<xsacha> it is drawing both at the same time, using the pixels from both
<xsacha> in one update
<Dr_willis> kalahari875,   had similer issue with my laptop
<grindel> err wrong again my firend. how can you put two pixles in one pixle space
<xsacha> transparency
<Dr_willis> this is getting way to 'zen' :)
<xsacha> if one of them is 100% opaque then only the colour of that one will appear
<campbch_> are there any resources available to learn how to make x applications in linux?
<xsacha> not 'wrong again' -- i never changed what i was saying
<larson9999> grindel: quantum pixels?
<Dr_willis> campbch_,  oodles of sites on google. :P may want to check out tldp.org
<pierreth> are you going to celebrate the new version of Ubuntu?
<campbch_> alright :D i haven't turned up anything definitive yet, ill keep looking
* Dr_willis dances the Edgy Eft Dance
<Jucato> xsacha, grindel: could you please take this to #kubuntu-offtopic? we're expecting to get high traffic in here these days. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> campbch_,  its a very huge topic.. depends on what you really want to learn
<grindel> err that dosn't answer the question. that like answering "milk" to the question "how long dose it take to get from point a to point b if your were traveling at 6mph?"
<grindel> okay sorry
<grindel> i'll leave it slone
<RatKing> Dr_willis: Did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<grindel> alone
<Dr_willis> RatKing,  fresh install
<RatKing> kk
<Jucato> grindel: nah it's ok. just in -offtopic if you guys wanna dish it out :)
<grindel> i came here to ask a question but got sucked into a conversation avout systems operartion by a retard
<Jucato> er... no need for name calling.
<Dr_willis> thats in #kubuntu-namecalling
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: lol
<BonBonTheJon_> Dr_willis: is that a real channel?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon_: of course not hehehe
<Dr_willis> I think we need a #kubuntu-kdebasics
<RawSewage> I think somethings wrong with KOrganizer
<jhutchins> So how are people dealing with the lack of plf for edgy?
<Jucato> Dr_willis is just being a <insert name calling here>
<RawSewage> when I click the icon in the tray, it doesnt show up
<Jucato> RawSewage: noticed that too, eh?
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  i used plf yesterday for edgy. :P
<RawSewage> Jucato, everyone knows already then?
<Jucato> no. but I do :P
<RawSewage> I noticed it a few days ago
<Jucato> RawSewage: since Edgy
<RawSewage> maybe a week ago
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> Ive been using Edgy for a long time
<Dr_willis> he PLF Ubuntu project is shutting down, due to lack of time of its maintainers. New volonteers are welcome.
<RawSewage> that problem only started happening about a week ago
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: Is packages.frecontrib.org the only mirror, or did you use something else?
<Jucato> RawSewage: maybe the last update
<RawSewage> yeah
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  hmm.. not sure.. let me look
<jhutchins> I looked in distrib.coffee, ubuntu is empty.
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: thanks.
<Dr_willis> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf edgy-plf free non-free
<Jucato> RawSewage: let me check if there's a bug report for it
<xsacha> got that guy sorted i think
<jhutchins> Mirrors have a README that say it's shutting down.
<xenoterracide> how do I fix  sudo: unable to lookup slave-iii via gethostbyname()
<Jucato> RawSewage: bug reported in Launchpad (Ubuntu) and KDE. A patch has been committed to SVN in KDE. We'll probably have it soon
<RawSewage> Jucato, ok cool
<lontra> yay! emacs-snapshot :D
<Napa> anyone here know about dc++ or torrent software working?
<Jucato> ktorrent
<Napa> ok
<Napa> dc++ then?
<BluesKaj> !azureus
<Jucato> dc++?
<soulrider> direct connect
<Napa> direct connect
<BluesKaj> !azureus
<Napa> I havent found anything yet  :(
<Jucato> ah not sure about that
<Napa> maybe it doesnt exsist on linux
<soulrider> it most likely does
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<BluesKaj> I'm running azureus as we speak
<Napa> !dc++
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<Napa> !direct connect
<twosouls82> haven't used Konvi in a while, nice redesign
<twosouls82> :)
<jhutchins> Is there a known problem with perl scripts in debs complaining they can't set locale?
<twosouls82> jhutchins: that meanse the locale package needs to be installed
<Dr_willis> thats just a warning :)
<twosouls82> which will happen lateron
<twosouls82> ;)
<lontra> is ubuntu planning on using iceweasel or are they going to stick with firefox?
<soulrider> i like Opera
<soulrider> !iceweassel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweassel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lontra> i like konqueror
<cellofellow> I've got a problem with permissions on a usb zip drive.
<lontra> i only use firefox for things i can't do in konqi
<cellofellow> soulrider: spell it right. iceweasel
<lontra> konqueror is the whole point of kde :)
<soulrider> !iceweasel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceweasel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> good
<soulrider> lol
<cellofellow> So, what do I have to do in fstab to make the files in the usb drive writable?
<cellofellow> usb zip
<lontra> adept is pretty slow,eh?
<lontra> i think i'll stick with aptitude :D
* cellofellow thinks aptitude rocks
<twosouls82> what does "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin terminated" mean, when firefox refuses to start? :D
<soulrider> i just use apt-get
<twosouls82> who's being smashed by whom?
* cellofellow smashes Bill Gates
<lontra> i guess now with apt-get autoremove there isn't too much of a point in using aptitude
<lontra> i just like that when you run aptitude purge foo it removes all unused dependencies of foo
<Clinton__> Katapult has bound itself to Alt-Space, and nowhere can I find how to bind it to another key.  Where is this setting?
<Jucato> Clinton__: Alt+Space, then hit Ctrl+C to bring up a popup box
<cellofellow> fstab settings for a vfat zip disk anybody? I can't write as user.
<cellofellow> I can mount as use
<cellofellow> user
<cellofellow> Hello?
<Jucato> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Clinton__> lontra: thx
<yokobr> El justiciero cha cha cha
<Jucato> ??
<cellofellow> Jucato: all very nice to refer me to the wiki, but I'm running in the shell atm while edgy downloads.
<Jucato> @_@
<Jucato> sorry
<Jucato> referring to the wiki = I don't know :(
<cellofellow> Jucato: it's ok, I was just hoping for a straight answer.
<lontra> anyone know why knetworkmanager fails to remember my WEP password and asks me to enter it everytime i reboot?  also this time the kde wizard ran which has never happened before
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> can someone help me change my resolucion ?
<soulrider> its stick on 1024x768
<soulrider> i just installed my nvidia drivers too
<lontra> soulrider: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<soulrider> i already modified that nv thing
<mnb> hi !!
<soulrider> changed it to nvidia and restarted
<mnb> how can i update my kubuntu for last version ?
<cellofellow> here's my fstab line on the zip disk: /dev/sda4 /media/zip250 vfat uid=0,gid=0,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<Jucato> !edgy | mnb
<ubotu> mnb: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<cellofellow> mnb: edit /etc/apt/sources.list change all dapper to edgy. sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> cellofellow: probably change the uid and gid to your uid/gid?
<cellofellow> Jucato: want to work with other users too.
<Jucato> ah.. hm...
<cellofellow> brb
<Jucato> cellofellow: the wiki says to use these options "user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000"
<Jucato> cellofellow: to make it accessible by everyone
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> clear the auto of course, its a removable drive afterall.
<Jucato> :)
<Dr_willis> auto ? Hmm.
<Jucato> ah there's our resident expert
<Dr_willis> that makes sence for a removeable drive dont it. :) unless of course you know it will be the same fs.
<Dr_willis> - /dev/hda1 /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<cellofellow> Automount, not autofs
<cellofellow> it worked out
<cellofellow> thanks Jucato
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> cellofellow: heh I just got that from the wiki :)
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: do you know how to copy and paste with screen? I ran into a copy feature by accident but don't know how to use it.
<cellofellow> Jucato: you're the one with the working web browser.
<Dr_willis> I always got to google a few of the screen tutorials
<Dr_willis> screen has some of the worse docs out. :(
<Dr_willis> every tutorial/guide covers the basics then say "theres advance features but i wont cover them'
<Dr_willis> :)
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: to bad, it's a complicated but interesting program
<Dr_willis> Ive had issues with screen running with 'mc'
<campbch_> ok, for some reason SKIM has decided to open multiple copies of the tray icon, only one is being used, and they reappear when killed. what is happening? i haven't changed any skim settings since install?
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: really?
<Dr_willis> i normally have it on my fileserver, to run rtorrent on. :)
<Dr_willis> I sort of like "twin" but its gotten weird :)
<Dr_willis> !info twin
<cellofellow> I just like screen better than switching vt's
<ubotu> twin: a Text mode WINdow environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1 (dapper), package size 424 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<campbch_> incredible
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: sounds interesting
<campbch_> skim broke itself
<cellofellow> what is SKIM for anyways?
<Dr_willis> I never have figured that out cellofellow
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> cellofellow: KDE front-end to SCIM
<campbch_> ill show you in a sec
<campbch_> it's not working at all now :o
<Dr_willis> Hay hay.. twin works good under the condole in edgy!
<Dr_willis> L(
<campbch_> oh shoot.
<cellofellow> cellofellow: what's scim though?
<Dr_willis> twin is just an interesting tool to use.
<campbch_> i had to redo kde, and now it's not working right :o there was something i had to change, and it was pretty deep
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: two term windows in one console?
<Jucato> cellofellow: I think it's for CJK input (Chinese, Japanese, Korean)
<campbch_> it is
<campbch_> i need it for my class
<cellofellow> Jucato: ah, ok
<campbch_> but it doesnt 'just work'
<RawSewage> now let's see if k3b verify data works
<Jucato> campbch_: better wait for seishinbyo. he's got it working I think...
<RawSewage> nope
<RawSewage> I filed a bug report, but no one believed me
<cellofellow> campbch_: if you had it working, you could ask on the chinese channel. chicken-egg thing though :-(
<RawSewage> k3b doesnt verify the DVD after a burn
<RawSewage> Its been like that for weeks
<Jucato> RawSewage: it verified my CD after burning
<RawSewage> wtf
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  nope - its like a 'desktop manager' that uses the old-ascii type gfx. you can have several terminals in windows. and resize them on the screen.
<RawSewage> I just did a fresh install
<Jucato> although I burned an ISO image
<RawSewage> yes, it verifies the ISO
<RawSewage> but it doesnt verify normal data DVDs
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  lets you have several terminals seen at the same time on the console (works in X also)
<Jucato> hm...
<RawSewage> I just use diff now
<Dr_willis> TextWindowing Envruoment
<Jucato> RawSewage: I can't verify right now. ran out of blank CD's and CD-RW's
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: oh, ok. I'd install it and try it out if apt-get wasn't updating atm
<RawSewage> Jucato, I dont know about CDs, only DVDs
<Zoohouse>  I downloaded all of edgy files via apt-get.. But now when it trys to install I get a box from xserver (Debconf on Blackbird) saying "Incorrect nice value Please enter an integer between -20 and 19." The buttons are help next and cancel. This is what came out in console: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28546/
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  not sure how well it works over ssh. :)
<judith_> I have the beta release of Kubuntu 6.10. Will apt-get get me the latest release?
<Dr_willis> judith_,  yep
<Dr_willis> thats how i did it
<felipe_> can I upgrade to edgy from the Desktop CD? or is it only from the alternate CD ?
<Jucato> judith_: yes. just update you'll be fine
<Jucato> felipe_: no. only from the alternate install cd
<Zoohouse> I upgraded to 6.10 but no when I install i get this error: (Debconf on Blackbird) saying "Incorrect nice value Please enter an integer between -20 and 19." The buttons are help next and cancel. This is what came out in console: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28546/
<Zoohouse> What do I do?
<rredd4> when i apt-get dist-upgrade, it says
<rredd4> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<rredd4> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<rredd4> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used
<rredd4> oops
<rredd4> sorry
<Dr_willis> rredd4,  you seem to be upto date.
<Dr_willis> you did apt-get update first?
<rredd4> yes
<Zoohouse> rredd4: did you edit the source list?
<rredd4> no
<rredd4> i have dapper
<Zoohouse> rredd4: you need to edit the source list. Replace dapper with edgy
<Zoohouse> Once you do that, it will work
<rredd4> how come no files downloaded?
<cellofellow> rredd4: none to download cause your dapper is up to speed.
<Zoohouse> rredd4: becuase you didn't edit the source list
<rredd4> ok
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: apparently screen's copy and paste is similar to vi's, but I've never figured out how vi copy's and pastes
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  lol :P
<campbch_> ok, now i wouldn't mind that skim isn't working, or that i have to reconfigure it, but it is not killable and has no quit command.,
<Dr_willis> i just use gpm and the mouse
<Zoohouse> rredd4: sudo vii /etc/apt/sources.list
<campbch_> :o the website says nothing
<Dr_willis> well bbl
<Jucato> oooh vi...
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: I don't have gpm and am downloading edgy atm :(
<ubuntu> HEEELLP!!! sudenlly kubuntu does not runn any more... i'm running from the live cd
<Jucato> campbch_: can't kill it from Ctrl+Esc?
<cellofellow> ubuntu: calm down, what seems to be the problem?
<Zoohouse> ubuntu: backup your sys with the live cd and reinstall??? :)
<MarianoARG> hi, I'm installing edgy. At the time of choosing mount points, it complains about no / specified...but it is. Any ideas? I heard is a bug in the installer
<ubuntu> i don't know.... the screen show all things normally, but i never get even to the start screen
<judith_> MarianoARG: ther's no bug!
<ubuntu> Zoohouse: that a good idea
<campbch_> says insufficient permissions
<judith_> just make sure you choose a root partition and swap.
<MarianoARG> judith_: I did
<campbch_> and now it says to make a file in autostart, which is not what i did before, and i went to make a file in vim...  then i figured i didn't know enough about it, hit q to quit, and its not quitting.
<Zoohouse> ubuntu: yup, and this way you will get experiance with backing up a sys and all... Might be handy in someother time. Maby someone can help you get kubuntu back though
<campbch_> now i just kill the konsole, start from scratch? bad luck
<teledyn> that's outrageously bad advice to tell someone to reinstall their OS because of a boot issue
<Zoohouse> teledyn: your right, it is.
<ubuntu> mmm, my lap-top only have on cd rw case... can i back up any way??
<Zoohouse> ubuntu: whats the problem with the sys? Can you get into console? Can you log in via console?
<LjL> Hobbsee, do you know anything about konversation aliases that isn't in the documentation? (i.e. everything ;)
<teledyn> ubuntu: first go into the grub menu at the start of boot and remove the words quiet splash from the end of the kernel line
<campbch_> ok, now it says to make a file with my locale in it, how do i know what locale i am? it's some sort of code, the example says fr_FR.UTF-8
<jhutchins> Thanks twosouls82.
<teledyn> ubuntu: so you can see what is actually happening and where it hangs
<twosouls82> for what?
<Lam_> is there a way to get konqueror to have more customizable settings?  it seems rather lacking in comparison to firefox with preferences
<twosouls82> :s
<Jucato> Lam_: what settings are you looking for?
<twosouls82> jhutchins: did you do some design work?
<jhutchins> twosouls82: Answer about locale package.  Why it wasn't installed on dapper I don't know.
<Lam_> lots of settings.  mostly random things that i set once in firefox and forget what they are
<twosouls82> :D
<Lam_> like cache options
<ubuntu> out of the live cd i only can get to linux
<twosouls82> it was jhutchins, the version conflicted though
<twosouls82> jhutchins: same happend me here
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> but I didn't got scared by it
<jhutchins> Ah.
<twosouls82> s/got/get
<Jucato> Lam_: by cache options, you mean how much memory is used by the cache? Konqi has that
<jhutchins> I didn't figure it would be much trouble.
<twosouls82> :)
<jhutchins> What are folks doing for stuff that used to be in plf?
<lontra> do i need to restart X for konqueror to see that i can have video previewing?
<Lam_> Jucato: yeah. i'm aware of that, but i'm looking for something more in depth, like an ability to not save the cache for certain things, like passwords and forms
<twosouls82> jhutchins: I upgraded, have it all
<twosouls82> so alot of dapper shite works fine, I assume
<jhutchins> Got it before it went down, eh?
<Jucato> Lam_: passwords and forms are handled by KWallet, if you enabled it
<twosouls82> isit down?
<twosouls82> over? finito?
<lontra> why does knetworkmanager forget my WEP everytime i reboot?
<jhutchins> Yeah.  Mirrors just have a README file, packages.freewhatsit's offline (no DNS).
<twosouls82> :\
<danny500> IE(1)                                                   IE(1)
<danny500> NAME
<danny500>         ie - Microsoft Internet Explorer
<danny500> SYNOPSIS
<danny500>         ie [ -acfghkp ]  [ -m alternate-passwd-file ]  [ -length of time ] 
<Lam_> Jucato:  ok i guess i'll look more into it, but i think there was something in there that i couldn't find.  i'm on gnome right now, so i can't check
<LjL> !paste | danny500
<ubotu> danny500: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<danny500> Oops sorry, It wasn't that big though
<rredd4> I changed my sources.list to edgy.  then i typed aptitude dist-upgrade.  besides what installed packages it is going to install, it says that my score is -588.   accept this solution y/n?
<LjL> danny500, well, apparently it was big enough to get you flooded out from the server, though :D
<rredd4> actually i typed aptitude update first
<cellofellow> rredd4: I ran into that. I used apt-get instead no problems
<danny500> I just found something funny making fun of the Idea of Internet Explore on Linux
<danny500> go to http://monster-island.org/tinashumor/humor/ielinux.html
<rredd4> cellofellow  ok, i will try
<danny500> It's the Linu IE user guide
<LjL> heh
<lontra> anyone used flash 9 beta on kubuntu and had good luck?
<rredd4> cellofellow in sudo or root?
<Jucato> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> err...
<cellofellow> rredd4: sudo's fine
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<Jucato> lontra: ^^^
<lontra> Jucato: sweet :D
<danny500> Flashplayer 9 beta It works great
<cellofellow> lontra: I've heard some good things about it, no complaints on here that I've seen.
<thami_> is there opera browser for kubuntu?
<cellofellow> !opera | thami__
<ubotu> thami__: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cellofellow> !opera | thami_
<ubotu> thami_: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<danny500> I used to have probs with websites using fp8 but not no more
<danny500> http://monster-island.org/tinashumor/humor/ielinux.html
<dom> man, my apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy didn't go so good.  kept complaining about various packages and trying to remove kubuntu-desktop
<thami_> cheers ubotu
<InteliWasp> thami_: try useing !botsnack
<cellofellow> thami_: ubotu's a bot
<InteliWasp> oh god... 10 hours to go...
<wildchild> I need to install java on kubuntu..
<cellofellow> InteliWasp: 4.5 hours
<wildchild> !java
<cellofellow> InteliWasp: for me
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<thami_> ok thank you 2
<danny500> whats better? LimeWire or Ktorrent?
<cellofellow> wildchild: don't use adept, you have to use aptitude or apt-get
<InteliWasp> my isp hates me... they think i am a software pirate...
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lontra> nice knotes :D
<LjL> danny500: neither. they're just completely different, AFAIK... one is a client to the Gnutella network, the other is a BitTorrent client
<soulrider> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cellofellow> danny500: never had problems with ktorrent and never tried LimeWire.
<danny500> Yeah but they do the same thing, download content, which one would you prefer to use?
<LjL> danny500: about limewire, you could probably consider alternatives such whatever comes up when you type "apt-cache search gnutella", or frostwire
<LjL> danny500, i'd prefer to use KTorrent because it's a nice integrated KDE application.
<cellofellow> torrent is ok with me. more people more selection faster downloads.
<thami_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<danny500> !botsnack
<cellofellow> happy bot
<lontra> well i've been using sid for sometime and i'm quite impressed with kubuntu so far.  the only thing i wish was a nearer snapshot of emacs :D
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<cellofellow> fat bot
<danny500> lol
<danny500> !slapbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slapbot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> cellofellow: sudo apt-get install java ??
<max_> did the stable of Edgy release today?
<danny500> tobad
<LjL> max_: yes
<lontra> cellofellow: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
* InteliWasp goes to play 'steel sky wile waiting for updates
<suddse> Put kuickshow back, guys.
<danny500> good for InteliWasp
<lontra> why oo.org2 and not koffice by default?
<danny500> no one cares
<cellofellow> lontra: huh?
<cellofellow> wildchild: what lontra said.
<Jucato> lontra: the greaty mysterious question of the century :P
<lontra> cellofellow: sorry :/
<wildchild> aha ok..
<lontra> oo.org2 is a fat PIG
<lontra> koffice is a slimer piglet
<Jucato> suddse: dang you weren't around when most of the devs were around... missed your chance to ask :(
<cellofellow> lontra: I got it to run faster when using sun java vs. gnu java
<lontra> cellofellow: oo.org2?
<Jucato> OO.o 2.0
<suddse> ; (
<jarn> Whenever I go to the printers section in kcontrol, it tells me that the cups server is not installed, but it is. What is going on? :/
<cellofellow> lontra: yes
<jarn> It says "Connection to the CUPS server failed."
<jarn> So not that it's not installed, but that it couldn't connect.
<cellofellow> jarn: either you've been bugging people for hours, or you're the second guy with that problem.
<Jucato> 3rd guy, iirc
<jarn> I doubt it.
<jarn> About once an hour I say it again.
<motorhead> hai
<jarn> So far, you're the first person to respond.
<cellofellow> jarn: try http://localhost:631 to see if you CAN connect
<jarn> I think it was probably all just me.
<max_> can anyone in here help with Wine? no one is responding in the wine channel
* Jucato wonders if Motorhead meant "hi" or "yes"
<jarn> I connected.
<jhutchins> jarn: Well, there ya go.
<cellofellow> jarn: hmm... :/
<Hirvinen> max_: That's a meta question. A question about asking a question, which is rather pointless.
<jarn> So kcontrol can't, but I can.
* Motorhead said hi
* Motorhead does not speak japanese :P
<Jucato> Motorhead: ah ok :)
<max_> Hirvinen: no need to get smart, im just tying to see if anyone can help
<Jucato> lol
<cellofellow> jarn: mmhm. you can use that website to control CUPS, but you need to set it up first. anybody know how to set up CUPS to be web controlled?
<Motorhead> watashi wa!
<rredd4> domo arigato
<jhutchins> cellofellow: I found it with google.
<jhutchins> Need to juggle some group memeberships iirc.
<cellofellow> jhutchins: what?
<jarn> cellofellow: I certainly don't. :/
<jhutchins> ubuntu locks the admin functions out.
<ubuntu_> sorry i fell down
<jhutchins> just google ubuntu cups admin
<ubuntu_> my lap-top only have on cd rw case... can i back up any way??
<cellofellow> jhutchins: tell jarn
<jhutchins> jarn: just google ubuntu cups admin
<Hirvinen> max_: And nobody's going to tell you that they are Wine gurus who know everything about it and you should just ask them. However, if you ask your question, someone who has had a similar problem might see it and help you or give you some directions to relevant documentation.
<rredd4> how do i turn off the join and left messages in  konversation?
<jarn> jhutchins: Will do.
<cellofellow> max_: don;t look at me. I've only used google's picasa which uses it's own pre-configured wine.
<dennister> good evening all
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> !audio
<cellofellow> rredd4: in your "identity" settings, just set them to black
<cellofellow> blank
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rredd4> ok
<cellofellow> !anything
<soulrider> my sound quality is quite crappy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> stupid bot
<soulrider> do i need to install any aditional drivers?
<cellofellow> soulrider: also should take care of most sound cards and speakers. most...
<cellofellow> alsa
<jhutchins> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> well, my sounds is on board
<soulrider> works perfectly well on windows and suse
<cellofellow> jhutchins: whatya trying to play?
<soulrider> but on kubuntu it sounds noisy
<jhutchins> I'm fine.
<dennister> is there a staffer available in tis channel now?
<jhutchins> I'm on Mandriva.
<cellofellow> soulrider: onboard sound cards are still sound cards.
<Blacken> VMware player/server and Edgy--anyone tried to install it?
<cellofellow> soulrider: usually there's no MIDI or digigtal sound
<jhutchins> My Dapper box won't play some wma's.  On one amarok will show activity on the analyser but no sound.
<dennister> !staffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staffer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> how can i backup a cd?
<soulrider> uhm, no sun-java -jdk in the repos? =/
<jhutchins> Blacken: I know of people who have.
<cellofellow> I've never gotten quicktime .mov to work
<AbortD> in sound juicer can i just extract?
<Blacken> jhutchins: It complains about a bad libpng.
<Blacken> jhutchins: Google's not helping me. :/
<cellofellow> soulrider: it's sun-java5-jdk
<soulrider> i know
<soulrider> but only JRE is there
<soulrider> and i need jdk
<cellofellow> soulrider: odd
<soulrider> yeah
<dennister> does anyone know who the staffers are?
<wildchild> o_O
<soulrider> whats a staffer? =/
<Motorhead> whats a staffer?
<jarn> jhutchins: Well, I added my printer. It just doesn't seem to work.
<dennister> staffers are the users who administrate this channel...they can kick and ban ppl
<cellofellow> dennister: like canonical employees? I don't think there are any on the IRC, it's a community support.
<Motorhead> oh
<soulrider> ah, an op?
<AbortD> dennister its ops
<soulrider> maybe the bot knows
<soulrider> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<AbortD> !
<AbortD> then ops
<AbortD> oh
<dennister> great...thx
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> soulrider:  ??
<soulrider> err
<gnomefreak> soulrider: ?
<soulrider> someone needed an op
<AbortD> dennister
<soulrider> dennister: Hawkwind is an op
<gnomefreak> who did?
<AbortD> i was harassing him
<Hawkwind> dennister: Need something ?
<dennister> Hawkwind: can i speak to u about something private?
<Motorhead> it shows me kick commands...
<Hawkwind> dennister: Sure
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: ty
<soulrider> i hope i didnt cause a mess =/
<cellofellow> AbortD: dennester
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No worries :)
<cellofellow> AbortD: dennister's a she
<dennister> abortD
<AbortD> so?
<dennister> AbortD
<AbortD> why do people keep saying my name?
<Motorhead> lol, tried to kick myself
<cellofellow> AbortD: you said he
<dennister> lol...
<AbortD> oh well
<AbortD> i'll prolly do it again too
<shadowhywind> so i upgrade to firefox 2.0 + edge eft, now when ever i get a flash wepage it crashs
<Motorhead> does anyone here has kubuntu on a dell d610??
<Motorhead> have*
<wildchild> I've installed sun-java5-jre  but still it rewuests To install additional plugins :S
<wildchild> rewuest=request
<cellofellow> wildchild: you also want the sun-java5-plugin package for FF.
<cellofellow> how do I move a process from one screen (in screen) to another? (are there any CLI gurus here?)
<soulrider> i need to install the java 5 JDK
<soulrider> but it snot in the damn repos =/
* yamal thanks the uk mirror service for putting up those edgy dvd isos :)
<cellofellow> soulrider: you sure it's jdk and not jre?
<charwood> JDK - Java Development Kit
<charwood> JRE - Java Runtime Environment
<cellofellow> but it's SDK for the compilers and stuff.
<cellofellow> !java | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<soulrider> yes, i need to develop, i need JDK
<cellofellow> soulrider: no, sdk
<cellofellow> soulrider: I have sdk installed, no problems. jdk not exist cause you want sdk
<soulrider> still
<soulrider> there sonly JDE in the repos
<soulrider> JRE*
<Motorhead> eclipse?
<cellofellow> soulrider: really, no SDK?
<soulrider> yeah, eclipse too :P
<Motorhead> oh wait, i saw IDE XD
<soulrider> really
<Motorhead> eclipse owns
<Motorhead> ya
<charwood> me tries his very hardest not to start a java vs. c++ flamewar.
<Motorhead> start with c++
<charwood> You know what i mean.  (-8
<Motorhead> lol
<cellofellow> charwood: C++ is speeeeeeeeedier, as far as I know.
<Motorhead> java is cool too
<cellofellow> I'm doing C
<Motorhead> c rox
<xsacha> java sucks
<cellofellow> doing=learning.
<Motorhead> err
<cellofellow> I'm still in chapter 1 of The C Programming Language
<charwood> Say, I'm having trouble getting xserver-xgl.  All the (k)ubuntu forums I've read make it sound like it should exist in default edgy repositories, but I apt can't locate it.
<charwood> Any hints/
<Motorhead> btw
<Motorhead> do you recomend me that book?
<Motorhead> i wanna learn some raw c :)
<cellofellow> !xserver-xgl edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.0.git.20060725-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1548 kB, installed size 4124 kB
<cellofellow> Motorhead: I think it
<Motorhead> how do you write in red letters? :S
<cellofellow> Motorhead: it's ok, if you already know some programming stuff.
<charwood> Java is great for learning OOP programming.  It's a far more pure language than C++.  It's a good thing that you're starting there cello (in my humble opinion).
<DBO> Motorhead, he said your name
<wildchild> is there any server experts..
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: whats your question
<wildchild> 2.6.9-10.cc (what kind of linux is this)
<wildchild> my server :P
<Blacken> OOP is not a good place to start. Structured first, then OOP.
<hazard2> Motorhead....that's an awsome name.
<Motorhead> indeed
<wildchild> didn't install it
<charwood> cellofellow: What exactly does it mean that it is 'optional' in the component universe?  That a repository can be 'official' and not have it?
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: where are you getting that from
<hazard2> I have a computer called wirehead, its all full of wires (and 14 harddrives)
<wildchild> uname -r
<xsacha> ouch, that's old wildchild :P
<wildchild> BonBonTheJon_ that's my router/server
<xsacha> oh
<charwood> Blacken; Agreed.  I assumed that he could do BASIC or perl or something like that.
<cellofellow> charwood: optional means not on the CD, universe is the universe repo which isn't enabled by default
<xsacha> thought that was old for kubuntu :P
<wildchild> I know it's old; but its' damn stable :S
<cellofellow> !universe
<wildchild> :D*
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<charwood> Ah, so I should add universe to my sources.
* Motorhead is starting to love linux :D
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: that is just the kernel number, do you mean which distro?
<wildchild> BonBonTheJon_: yes
<cellofellow> charwood: it's there, but commented
<charwood> cellofellow: Sure enough.  Thanks.
<Motorhead> cya all soon
<cellofellow> charwood: before you can download, make sure to apt-get update
<xsacha> wildchild: uname -a ? :)
<charwood> cellofellow: Roger that.
<wildchild> Linux router.router.lan 2.6.9-10.cc #1 Sun Mar 6 11:02:57 EST 2005 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linu
<wildchild> ;)
<xsacha> ClarkConnect wildchild?
<wildchild> yes
<wildchild> carkconnect..
<Hobbsee> LjL: no, but #konversation tends to
<wildchild> I wanna to install that kind of server on another machine..
<wildchild> I need to know where can i pick up some notes, tutorials etc.
<xsacha> http://www.clarkconnect.com/
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: you can install ubuntu on a server
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: thats what I do
<LjL> Hobbsee: oki. do they bite? :)
<wildchild> like ubuntu server?
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: yup
<wildchild> how about protection?
<hazard2> I prefer bare debian for serverage.
<hazard2> (then again, my servers are worefully underpowered, and non-critical)
<BonBonTheJon_> hazard2: how underpowered, my home server is 500MHz
<Hobbsee> LjL: only sometimes
<Hobbsee> :P
<hazard2> my primary webserver is a 166mhz P1
<wildchild> how do I chec uptime on my server beside clarkconnect
<LjL> well then i'll be bitten tomorrow, bed time for now
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: uptime
<wildchild>  04:12:35 up 49 days,  6:19,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.07, 0.07
<wildchild> and this is even bad..
<wildchild> I wanna know what debian is this..
<intelikey> anyone know howto get twmrc to load an external menufile ?
<hazard2> BonBonTheJon_ my primary fileserver is slightly faster, being weighed in at 300mhz....P2...(with its 14 harddrives)
<BonBonTheJon_> hazard2: how much space is that
<BonBonTheJon_> wildchild: what do you mean
<intelikey> from looking in /etc/X11/twm/  i'm sure it can be done but i've failed as of yet to figure out how.   anyone ?
<hazard2> Umm...since they're all junk drives, its about 400Gb...
<wildchild> I can only get version if I type uname -a
<obf213> how do i get computer to play out of usb speakers
<hazard2> (380something unformatted I think, as of the last total I can remember anyway)
<intelikey> !sound | obf213
<ubotu> obf213: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<BonBonTheJon_> hazard2: I have mine in a RAID, so I only have 150GB
<intelikey> maybe that will help ya....
<wildchild> I have only 7gb on my PIII server :P
<lontra> so i just rebooted and my emacs fonts got all screwed up for no reason
<wildchild> but 265sdr ram ;)
<hazard2> My G4 tower on the other hand presently has 400GB internally, and an external 250Gig drive.
<wildchild> it's fast for the router ;))
<obf213> no that doesnt help,
<hazard2> (which makes it more servery than my fileserver, but still the fileserver was free, 380GB of space for free isn't a bad deal)
<obf213> ive done it before i think, i need the adress of the usb speakr mahybe it was something like hw 1,0
<intelikey> wildchild i have a p1 with ubuntu on it that only has 610m
<obf213> i cant remember
<wildchild> intelikey: I know; it's more than I need..
<hazard2> I should also mention that my 166mhz webserver only has 96mb ram, (old EDO modules).
<wildchild> intelikey: I am gonna to install something on p1 I just don't know what
<wildchild> yet
<lontra> any ideas what could have happened?  i can't even read my fonts now
<chopin> does compiz install oob?
<intelikey> hazard2 my p1 has 64m ram
<wildchild> !ubuntuserver
<AbortD> n/j #themanaworld
<hazard2> The biggest reason I don't find a better machine, is because a better machine would need a working CPU fan (which ALWAYS burn out on me, P1s really don't)
<AbortD> er
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> !ubuntu server
<chopin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<wildchild> intelikey what debian do u use?
<wildchild> intelikey on the serv
<Furesho> okay. i'm playin with a hello world program in gcc (version 3.3). so, i type: gcc-3.3 -o test test.cpp  ... and as a result i get this message: cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory  ... anybody got any clues what's wrong here?
<intelikey> ubuntu
<intelikey> ubuntu-server
<hazard2> you should only need 'gcc test.cpp -o test && ./test'
<hazard2> if that dosen't work, somethings wrong with your compiler configuration
<hazard2> (one of the compiler related packages is missing or not installed)
<charwood> Furesho: Sounds like the command 'gcc-3.3' is linked to a nonexistant command.  Try using g++ or gcc
<LeeJunFan> Furesho: sounds like you're missing g++, for compiling c++ programs.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hazard2> (specifically the one that installs the link from your gcc version to the 'gcc' command
<TehUni> i'm trying to install kubuntu on my laptop, but it stops before i get to the desktop and boots me to a terminal, complaining about my video. Running startx complains about my resolution. I'm using intel built-in graphics on an inspiron 640m with the truelife (high-res) screen. i've tried safe graphics mode, and i've tried manually setting xorg.conf to 800x600 then restarting, but no luck with whatever i try. any ideas?
<Furesho> g++ huh? lemme check that out.
<intelikey> !gcc-g++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcc-g++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> TehUni: try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it should ask you questions to basically manually set up your X for your hardware.
<hazard2> Furesho: unless your hellow world program is REALLY complicated, you shouldn't need to have it be .cpp
<hazard2> just .c will work fine
<TehUni> LeeJunFan: i've tried that, but it says no such package.
<Furesho> since i have gcc-3.3, does it really matter what version of g++ i get? it seems that adept has like 4 or 5 different versions of it
<TehUni> i think it boots me out before it gets to it.
<intelikey> TehUni add -plow  if it doesn't ask enough Q's
<hazard2> (I've had .cpp on files that didn't need it before and gcc gets confused.
<TehUni> i've also tried to apt-get xserver-xorg, but no dice.
<Furesho> oh.
<Furesho> lemme try that first then....
<dennister> wildchild: inteliikey: u had some questions about ubuntu-server? i'm a bit slow
<hazard2> Furesho: remember to try just using 'gcc' though
<LeeJunFan> TehUni: what happens when you try to install xserver-xorg?
<intelikey> dennister afik just comparing notes
<TehUni> LeeJunFan: sec, i'm booting again
<Furesho> that gives like an unknown command or somethin like that. that was the first thing i tried
<dennister> i have it installed here, so I might be able to help...not sure...ok
<hazard2> how'd you install gcc?
<Furesho> adept
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hazard2> Yea, did you dot hat or pick specific gcc related packages?
<LeeJunFan> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dennister> hi LeeJunFan
<Furesho> "dot hat"? not sure what that means, but when i installed gcc-3.3, i think it also downloaded & installed like two other things. can't remember what they were tho cuz i did the install like a week ago. :\
<hazard2> Furesho
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  rm -fr /usr/share/themes /usr/share/doc*
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~] 
<intelikey> do you think that will hurt anything?
<hazard2> open a terminal and do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Furesho> okay.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: going to be a busy next few days I suppose :)
<dennister> i still have this problem with apache2 not being able to bind to port 443 (OpenSSH server)...and thus can't start up at boot or with any other method...can anyone help me with this?
<Furesho> just so i know, what is that gonna do?
<dennister> LeeJunFan: oh yes? why?
<lontra> i am running a dell inspiron 1100 laptop...when i close my lid the screeen doesn't lock but i told it to, any ideas why?
<hazard2> it *should* install and configure ALL the packages you'll need to get gcc working correctly
<LeeJunFan> dennister: new releases bring more people
<Furesho> ahhh. okay.
<hazard2> (rather than just for example 'gcc-3.3' without configuring it or any of its support stuff
<LeeJunFan> dennister: your system got hacked.
<hazard2> )
<szyszeja> hi
<dennister> ahhh yes...logical...i heard about mozilla changing its naming rules, too
* intelikey didn't think anyone was reading his posts....
<dennister> LeeJunFan: really? i don't think so...i think it was something i did
<TehUni> sweet!
<LeeJunFan> dennister: I had that exact thing happen to me the other day, a brute force attack by ftp, uploaded a php script to the public_html dir which when ran created an sshd server in /tmp
<szyszeja> how can i fix this :::::::::::::::::::::::>  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<TehUni> LeeJunFan: thanks alot, it's working now
<szyszeja>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<TehUni> must've made a typo last time somehow
<LeeJunFan> TehUni: cool.
<TehUni> LeeJunFan: will just running startx allow me to continue the installation?
<intelikey> !repos > szyszeja
<dennister> LeeJunFan: why anyone would want to hack me i don't know...but what do i do now?
<LeeJunFan> TehUni: unfortunately I don't know. I've not done much with the desktop version of the installer, I always use the alternate.
<TehUni> welp, i've got the install icon so i guess i'm good
<LeeJunFan> dennister: check your /tmp dir for anything suspicious like sshd first (if it's the same one).
<hazard2> Furesho any luck?
<TehUni> i told xserver to use 800x600 so i'll have to figure out after it's installed how to get hi-res
<TehUni> other than that, i guess i'm set
<LeeJunFan> dennister: netstat -pantl | grep :443 will show you the pid and proc name of what's bound to 443.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: then ps xauw | grep [that pid]  should show you the path and other info of where that program was started from.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: if sshd is bound to that port, and it's started from anywhere other than /usr/sbin/sshd then it's suspicious.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: do you run an ftp server on that system?
<Furesho> seems that did the trick. thanks hazard
<dennister> no, i don't run an ftp server
<hazard2> no problem
<LeeJunFan> dennister: well, that doesn't rule it out. Mostly just curious.
<LeeJunFan> dennister: what do you find after running the netstat and ps from above?
<dennister> ok...there's a locked folder in my /tmp...
<nick01> why does kubuntu need 256 mb of ram for ? (not that I don't have it) it needs it only for the installer or for KDE too ? if its for KDE what the heck was used to fatten it ? :P
<hazard2> all the pretty stuff?
<h3sp4wn> nick01: It is unusable with 256mb even
<hazard2> Though I've got 512 and it still takes forever to load things most of the time (given my harddrive sucks)
<dennister> it's called file:///tmp/2031557029...and even as root i can't get in
<LeeJunFan> nick01: I run xgl and beryl with less ram than that AND I have apache, vsfptd, sshd, mysql and other turds running, and I still don't boot up to 256M used.
<nick01> that's unbeliveble- the lead dev of arklinux told me ark works even on 64 mb ram
<nick01> LeeJunFan: with KDE ?
<hazard2> KDE is memory happy?
<LeeJunFan> dennister: crap, sounds possible yours is even worse. Maybe a rootkit or just a tricky dir name.
<LeeJunFan> nick01: yeah.
<dennister> there's also something else in /tmp...a directory called ssh-RHwvbI5077, with an agent.5077 file in it
<LeeJunFan> I think I use about 230 with all that stuff running.
<hazard2> if they're in /tmp, restart and see if they go away...
<LeeJunFan> dennister: that might be legit. ssh does create files in /tmp
<dennister> ok...but that numbered directory i can't get into...even as root...that's very suspicious
<intelikey> is it a dir or a socket ?
<intelikey> ls -l
<LeeJunFan> dennister: if you do the netstat and ps it should tell you exactly where the ssh that's taking port 443 is located at.
<nick01> I still have to decide what to put on my ibook g3 300- last time I tried KDE on it konqueror started very slowly unlike nautilus
<LeeJunFan> dennister: yeah, check what intellikey said too, what are the perms of that dir you can't get into? ls -l
<dennister> i did the netstat and got:tcp6       0      0 :::443                  :::*                    LISTEN     5                 069/apache2
<h3sp4wn> nick01: the kde in debian has alot less of the slow down related things in it
<dennister> but it's certainly not MY apache, which can't start or bind to 443
<LeeJunFan> dennister: then try ps xauw | grep 5069
<nick01> ok I downloaded ubuntu 6.10 already I'll get kubuntu live cd too and compare
<dennister> the ps xauw | grep got me 3 lines
<bLaZeD> anyone have a clue what this is about? http://pastebin.ulteo.us/185
<LeeJunFan> dennister: just the one with the exact pid.
<dennister> all aparently started by root
<LeeJunFan> dennister: second column
<LeeJunFan> dennister: what path to apache does the last column have listed?
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: apt-cache search mplayer
<dennister> number is 6070
<dennister> for the line that ends with grep 069 in last column
<LeeJunFan> dennister: we just care about the one that = 5069 in the second column.
<nick01> why couldn;'t they put some icons on the desktop ? :|
<bLaZeD> Hawkwind, mplayer is listed there
<nick01> hi Hawkwind :)
<dennister> ok, the path is /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start -DSSL...that's the 5069 pid
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Maybe you don't have all the right sources setup then
<intelikey> bLaZeD looks kinda like a repos issue
<LeeJunFan> dennister: sounds legit then, perhaps for some reason your apache just didn't kill itself right when you stopped it? reloaded it.
<intelikey> !repos > bLaZeD
<LeeJunFan> dennister: you did /etc/init.d/apache2 stop?
<bLaZeD> intelikey, theres nothing on there about edgy
<dennister> k...i stopped it...it said ok
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Maybe you should pastebin your sources.list
<intelikey> bLaZeD so replace word dapper with word edgy and go bLaZeD
<bLaZeD> here is my sources.list http://pastebin.ulteo.us/186
<Hawkwind> intelikey: He's already using Edgy
<intelikey> yes
<LeeJunFan> dennister: now try the same line only instead of stop use start
<intelikey> and ?
<jerp> I'm a major newb to linux and need help to log onto my isp (Comcast)
<Jucato> hi intelikey
<dennister> since it did stop ok, i tried to start it again, but got the same old error: can't bind to address [::] 443...fail
<nick01> I don't suppose kubuntu acuired a module of some sort to configure tv tuners ?
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Get rid of the us.  on every line you see
<intelikey> say Jucato
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Use just archive.ubuntu.com or something like se.archive.ubuntu.com
<Napa> where can I make the ROOT user? :p
<LeeJunFan> dennister: okay, stop it again, then do killall -9 apache2
<bLaZeD> is it .com or org
<LeeJunFan> dennister: then start it again.
<dennister> it continues to say, "no listening ports available"...k will do
<bLaZeD> nm
<bLaZeD> i see now
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Remove just the us.
<Napa> I need to be root to install my printer
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> !sudo > Napa
<LeeJunFan> Napa: why? you shouldnt need root to install printers.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: you just need your current user to be in lpadmin group.
<dennister> success! it asked for my passphrase and then said OK :)
<intelikey> also of not there is already a "root" on ever linux system
<dennister> LeeJunFan: TY! ty! ty!
<intelikey> s/not/note/
<Hawkwind> bLaZeD: Also take note you do not have multiverse setup for your sources. Only for backports it appears
<LeeJunFan> dennister: yer welcome.
<dennister> now i think i should reboot to see if it will load properly at boot
<bLaZeD> huh
<bLaZeD> k
<Napa> LeeJunFan: how do I change my user then?
<Hawkwind> Napa: Just use sudo before your command
<dennister> be back soon folks
<LeeJunFan> Napa: you can just use sudo [command] , or sudo -i to become root.
<jerp> does anyone have a site to help me get my computer to see the cable modem that's connected via USB?
<intelikey> napa could also read the page ubotu mentioned in PM
<LeeJunFan> Napa: however you have to be logged in as the first user you created during startup to have access to root via sudo.
<Napa> LeeJunFan:  yes .. I guess I have onlye created one user
<mr_daemon> Hello
<Napa> root@thomas-desktop:~#
<LeeJunFan> Napa: normally (as long as you are logged in as the first created user) you can do all your printer admin thru the kcontrol panel or system settings.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: it will prompt you for a password when it needs it.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: to become root.
<mr_daemon> I'm having problems booting the new edgy eft livecd... somehow it doesn't seem to detect my Cinema Display properly, unlike Dapper...
<LeeJunFan> Napa: at which point you enter the passwd of your current user.
<Napa> LeeJunFan: I donloaded drivers from samsung.com .... followed the instructions .. but it told me I had to be logged in as root
<LeeJunFan> Napa: no, you dont.
<mr_daemon> There's that, plus there's the fact that it's absurdly slow... I have no clue why
<LeeJunFan> Napa: is it just a .ppd file?
<Napa> hmm .. hold on one sec
<dennister> report: apache still didn't load properly at boot..I didn't get asked for my passphrase
<intelikey> mr_daemon heh
<LeeJunFan> dennister: you'd be better off generating a key that doesn't require one, it's a pain in the !@#@!
<intelikey> kids  !@#@! == foot  .
<intelikey> :)
<dennister> but i have no problem remembering the passphrase
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: right, that's it.
<dennister> and something is still preventing apache & ssh to load properly at boot
<Jucato> anyone knows if irssi can do beeps?
<intelikey> Jucato yes on channel and/or pm iirc
<Jucato> intelikey: err how do I set it up? (I'm on irssi right now)
<LeeJunFan> dennister: but it screws up automatic startup. It won't stop boot to ask you a passphrase because it's going to start many things at that S level at the same time, and it probably just goes by before you see it. And/or you have to remove quiet and splash bootparams from grubs menu.lst if you want to see it anyway.
<intelikey> Jucato but it's through the pc speaker i think  you may not want it.       if i recall you do a  /set beep'something' on       /set should list it.
<Jucato> intelikey: ah ok. anything as long as it's a beep :P
<LeeJunFan> dennister: it's probably actually still waiting for a passphrase, but the opportunity for you to enter it is past.
<Napa> I get a messagebox when I run #./cdroot/autorun    saying "you're not autorized to install the driver package only user with root privilegies is allowed to do this - installation cannot be copleted now."
<m_> Can someone help me upgrade to edgy? I tried adding the cdrom repository to my sources.list file but it's still downloading the updates from the web
<LeeJunFan> dennister: best bet is to either do away with the passphrase or don't have apache load on startup, just start it manually after boot.
<Napa> So I guess I need to give my user root privilegies
<dennister> i'm not sure that i understand...b4 last night it did stop the booting to ask for passphrase, and then continued...now it doesn't, and i'll have to do the killall command every time i boot
<intelikey> Jucato there are others that just love irssi  they should be able to tell you  prezactly what to look for.     i use bx.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: that autorun probably isn't for linux.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: what model printer do you have?
<Jucato> intelikey: hehe.. I'm waiting for those "others"
<Napa> LeeJunFan:  yes it is
<Ash-Fox> Shame java webstart is still foobared in this new version.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: there's no need to run a script to add a printer, and personally I wouldn't trust it to not mess up my cups config.
* intelikey points to Jucato's "irssi" question..... --->
<Jucato> heheh
<Napa> LeeJunFan: Ok .. is it possible to get my laserprinter to work any other ways?
* intelikey taps fingure nails on desk.....
<jamie> has anyone gotten evdo working under kubuntu?
<Jucato> intelikey: no takers :)
* intelikey acts impatient.
<Jucato> it's ok :P
<LeeJunFan> Napa: what's the make/model
<Napa> Samsung ML-2571N
<jamie> i actually get a connection (seems to work great) with a remote ip, local ip, and remote dns servers, but can't ping the remote ip or anything beyond it..
<intelikey> hmmmm well  if dr_willis was around he could answer ya Jucato
<Napa> with network
* morghanphoenix is away: Gone away for now.
<daveyj> i accidentally broke my X i think
<jamie> probably just a pppd problem...
<daveyj> something changed since my last reboot apparently because it was working fine last time
<LeeJunFan> jamie: run 'ip route' and see if you have a default line
<daveyj> wont load glx
<morghanphoenix> Is there a way to update KDE with apt and not do the full edgy thing?
<LeeJunFan> Napa: ugh, linuxprinting.org printer listing page doesn't load with konqueror or firefox, seems broken. Are you sure your printer isn't listed when you go into system settings/printers and add a printer?
<jamie> nope..
<yonkeltron> if i have an AMD64 turion, do i really need the 64bit kubuntu install cd?
<jamie> LeeJunFan: nope, don't.. (i mean, it's through my eth1, not ppp0)
<felixjet> how can i extract a CD from unit button instead of umount it first from linux?
<morghanphoenix> the regular version works on 64s, or so I've heard, have an athlon myself.
<LeeJunFan> jamie: either way - you need a default gw to get past your next hop.
<jamie> LeeJunFan: should it point at my local ip or the remote?
<LeeJunFan> jamie: remote.
<Napa> I'll retry
<LeeJunFan> jamie: sudo ip route add default via [ip of your router or next hop] 
<daveyj> :(
<jamie> LeeJunFan: have to disconnect to try it, brb ;-)
<Napa> it found 2570 .... I guess that will work
<LeeJunFan> Napa: yeah, I was going to suggest that too, it probably will.
<intelikey> yonkeltron you can use the 32 bit if you like
<LeeJunFan> Napa: if linuxprinting.org was working that'd likely have our answer.
<LeeJunFan> Napa: if that doesn't work perhaps there's a .ppd file somewhere on that CD, that's really all you need. If you had the .ppd file when kde asks you for a driver you just hit the button for the driver, and point to that ppd file.
<lontra> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<felixjet> how can i extract a CD from unit button instead of umount it first from linux?
<intelikey> felixjet syntax error in question.
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: use a paper clip.
<felixjet> intelikey: yea sorry english is not my main language
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: you can't just pop open the CD tray, you have to unmount first.
<felixjet> i mean, when i click on the phisical button of the CD to eject it
<intelikey> felixjet use the "eject" command
<felixjet> it dont works
<moffa> "eject cdrom"
<felixjet> i must use eject comman from linux
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: something is probably still using it.
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: but that works? from command line?
<intelikey> eject
<intelikey> eject -t
<felixjet> yea
<intelikey> eject
<intelikey> eject -t
<intelikey> :)
<felixjet> from right click on the cdrom on deskton
<felixjet> desktop*
<felixjet> and then eject
<felixjet> but i want to eject it just by pressing the unit button!
<felixjet> it is possible'
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: did you create the user who has mounted the cdrom after or during install?
<intelikey> no
<felixjet> :(
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: ok, it looks like this: Cannot determine ethernet address for proxy ARP (i have defaultroute and replacedefaultroute set up)
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: id [username]  and see if cdrom is a listed group.
<lontra_> what's seveas-repository?
<felixjet> yep LeeJunFan
<Ash-Fox> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: I dunno why it would be not ejecting from kde then.
<felixjet> yea! it eject from KDE
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: set up in where?
<felixjet> i was talking about it doesnt eject by pressing the cdrom eject button
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: oh, I thought it ejected only from command line.
<felixjet> the one on pc
<LeeJunFan> felixjet: oh, that's normal.
<felixjet> thats shi... :( xD
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: in /etc/ppp/peers/sprint
<felixjet> i always click and wait for the cd
<felixjet> haha
<dennister> !OpenSSH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OpenSSH - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> !SSH
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jamie_> but i can't even ping that remote ip (maybe it's dropping icmp?)
<intelikey> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 200 kB, installed size 540 kB
<intelikey> !info openssh-client
<ubotu> openssh-client: Secure shell client, an rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement. In component main, is standard. Version 1:4.2p1-7ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 524 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: could be. you are booting back/forth between windows and linux on this machine?
<Jucato> intelikey: /set bell_beeps ON
<dennister> !kill
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jamie_> LeeJunFan:  i tried adding the route manually but still could not ping. then I tried adding a route to the remote IP thorugh my local IP. nope, no dual boot, kubuntu only
<intelikey> Jucato yes.  did you also find the one for only the pm beeps ?
<Jucato> intelikey: unfortunately, I don't know what level to set beep_msg_level... setting it to ALL beeps even on join/parts/leave
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: maybe it's actually able to get to the remote IP, and just swallowing my ICMP pings; but a dig www.google.com @4.2.2.1 fails as well..
<Jucato> intelikey: in short..... now :(
<Jucato> s/now/no
<intelikey> level "highlight"   ?
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: is your remote IP private or a real IP?
<Jucato> i'll try
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: I'll put whole output in paste in just a sec...
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: okay, I'll bbiab.
<Jucato> intelikey: hm... dunno if it works...
<intelikey> Jucato i'm not actually recalling it but guessing.
<Jucato> intelikey: ok didn't work. :)
<TehUni> are the US servers getting destroyed right now? apt-get update won't finish and it's taking about 30min to download firefox...
<Jucato> TehUni: try switching to another server or mirror
<intelikey> TehUni if apt-get update won't finish  then you prolly shouldn't be trying to install anything....  unless you like broken/borked/hosed packages.
<TehUni> mmm... makes sense
<jerp> do they have help files at 'help.ubuntu.com/com' on how to get onto the net for a newb?
<jamie_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28580/
<TehUni> what's a mirror for us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Furesho> the font smoothing that's default in kubuntu (and most any linux i've seen) is more like cleartype and is meant for lcd displays. is there any way to do font smoothing that's more like windows' "standard" font smoothing?
<Furesho> (i have a crt)
<intelikey> nl.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jobberwacky> disable hinting maybe?
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: sorry, didn't address it directly to you, did you see it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28580/
<Jobberwacky> and use bold fonts, that's basically what windows does
<intelikey> or actually i think that backward... but as the kids say "same diff"
<jerp> kick me if I get to obnoxious in all my newbiness
<gop_> hey any here know why I am getting this error 4038: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalid share name)
<gop_>     when I do mount -a
<jamie_> Furesho: I think Windows "standard" smoothing isn't smoothing at all. look at it carefully. there's no smoothing. however, i've had luck in KDE's font setup (control panel) but setting smoothing to "light" on CRT's.
<intelikey> gop_ samba ?
<jamie_> gop_: do youknow what the relevant /etc/fstab says?
<gop_> yea let show you
<jamie_> gop_: yeah, sounds like you can't connect to a samba (windows) share
<Furesho> no, there is some smoothing, definitely. if you turn off the smoothing in windows altogether, you'll see jaggies everywherer
<Furesho> -r
<jamie_> Furesho: hmm. it's probably pretty light.
<gop_> /gopunix/Music /media/music   smbfs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user  0 0
<gop_> .///gopunix/Music /media/music   smbfs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user  0 0
<gop_> it correct
<jamie_> Furesho: the thing that bugs me most about linux font handling is the lack of proper kerning on many fonts.
<Jobberwacky> Furesho, disable hinting and just leave anti aliasing
<gop_> jamie_,  why
<jamie_> actually that's a limitation of qt3 (and thus kde) i guess and will be remedied soon.
<gop_> jamie_,  I am able to browser it
<gop_> and  i am able to do smbmount
<gop_> but not thru fstab
<jamie_> gop_: try deleting the ./ from the beginning of the line...
<gop_> !smbmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop_> jamie_,  that was my mistake it has no ./
<gop_> " //gopunix/Music /media/music   smbfs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user  0 0"
<jamie_> gop_: ahh hmm. dunno ;-) haven't used it in a while.
<Furesho> hmmm... gotta restart kde to see if it worked
<Furesho> brb
<jamie_> Furesho: actually
<jamie_> Furesho: you just have to open a new window (program
<intelikey> gop_ why two / ?
<jamie_> intelikey: it's samba weirdness
<Furesho> well, if that's the case, it didn't work
<gop_> I only need one /gopunix the share name
<gop_> it two for samba
<jamie_> Furesho: did you just change it in control panel
<gop_> the unc
<Furesho> yyyyup
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: hrm, everything looks good in the ppp output.
<jamie_> intelikey: it's to match the double backslash convention in windows \\servername\sharename
<Furesho> it said it'll work in newly opened apps, so i opened kate, and same ol' cleartype-ish smoothing
<gop_> can I have \\servername\sharename\sharedir
<jamie_> Furesho: reduce the smoothing to "light"
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: any idea why i can't ping the remote ip?
<Furesho> tried it already
<Furesho> same results
<intelikey> gop_ no \ is escape char in linux
<gop_> but in the fstab
<gop_> /
<gop_>  //
<jamie_> Furesho: you could actually disable smoothing on small fonts... say, 1-8. might be crisper.
<BonBonTheJon_> anyone with edgy have CUPS work right
<jamie_> you can do that right in kde cp also
<intelikey> \\ == \     so \\\\ would be the same as \\ in windows but linux wont read \\ as /      so no.
<jamie_> gop_: you have it right... double FORWARD slashes // for samba mounts, not \\. \\ is windows.
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: lame of them to filter icmp on everything, makes it tough to test what part is broken.
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: yeah... you think that's what's going on?
<gop_> hmm jamie_  so why won't it allow me to connect it mounts my drives in windows
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: I think so, I can't ping their DNS servers or that gateway.
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: probably means traceroute doesn't work too, i think that relies on icmp too
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: yeah, it does.
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: it all might be behind a firewall and only accessible from a sprint pcs card...
<gop_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Furesho> okay. i think i have to at least restart kde, cuz i just turned off anti-aliasing all together, and opened an app and i see the same smoothing.
<CVirus> Any reports of successful upgrades to Edgy Eft ?
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: i have an idea... maybe i have to do it first in Windows, maybe it messes with the firmware somehow.
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: I doubt it. But you never know.
<BonBonTheJon_> CVirus: I'm almost done downloading for Edgy, my update will be done shortly after that
<soundmaster80> i have an off topic question. I need a sql client to interface with oracle database for a class i'm taking
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: yeah... i'm pretty out of ideas. ;-) i'll give it a shot. someone said that they suspected the card get a new PRI or tower list or something...
<soundmaster80> i would like to know if anyone has suggestions
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: it appears to be doing everything except setting the default route, why I don't know when you have the defaultroute option set.
<intelikey> well i just tested fstab doesn't seem to care how many / you put in there anyway.   " //dev/hdb ////var///cache//apt/archives ext2 nosuid 0 0 "   works with mount -a    so i'll make a note of that to ignore it next time.
<BonBonTheJon_> soundmaster80: the open office database program might be able to connect to Oracle
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: here i'll paste something i tried a few minutes ago too..
<soundmaster80> thank you bon bon, but i'm looking for something with a command prompt
<soundmaster80> just something i can access the DB and end up with a SQL> prompt
<BonBonTheJon_> soundmaster80: sorry, I've only played with mysql
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28585/
<soundmaster80> yeah, that is my problem
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: brb...
<atticstorm> I would like to delete (remove rm) all ~*.tmp files in a folder tree and have tried to use rm -r ~*.tmp but it did not work.  How can I do this?  Thanks.
<jamie_> btw if anyone is looking for a laptop recommendation, the ibm thinkpad X41 tablet works great in breezy or later...
<soundmaster80> another one is for the e1505 from dell
<jamie_> the stylus and fingerprint reader don't work out of the box but they're usable...
<soundmaster80> just make sure you get the 3945 intel card
<jamie_> another one for a TC1100 tablet from HP... everything worked (including stylus) with no configuration with breezy.
<LeeJunFan> yay, speaking of ppp, looks like one of my mppp T1's just went down. :(
<soundmaster80> stupid me maxed everything out but with just 1gb RAM
<jamie_> ;-)
<intelikey> looks like linux ignores extra slashes all around.  who would have thought it.  (but i knew this, just forgot.)
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  cd .///////////////////////////////////////////////docs///////
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~/docs] 
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: sounds like you're going to have some fun..
<jamie_> LeeJunFan: be back later, going to try to see if I can get it working in windows. who knows?! ;-)
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: I've got it setup to keep retrying, hopefully it'll cure itself in 10 mins or less, I'll give my provider a few mins before I call.
<LeeJunFan> jamie_: okay.
<jamie_> bbl
<atticstorm> Anyone have experience in deleting a like set of files down a folder tree?  Like deleting temp files.
<The_Vox> ok, let's see if there's any 64bit users here...anybody know if edgy got support for 32bit apps on 64bit kubuntu out-of-the-box? or did they stay 64pure?
<soundmaster80> is there a way to use firefox's "open containing folder" in konqueror?
<The_Vox> atticstorm: you use find and xargs with a pipe in between
<atticstorm> The_Vox: A few months ago one of the articles in Linux Journal talked about this.  The piece was written by the new editor.  Don't know the date, sorry.
<intelikey> atticstorm what do you want to rm ?
<atticstorm> The_Vox: I will do some man work on xargs, thanks.  I am looking go get rid of Word temp files on a customer drive to save room on the CD's.
<The_Vox> atticstorm: IIRC, it'd go something like "find ./ -name "*whatever*" | xargs rm -f" but I'd really recommend reading the manpages to make sure, I don't remember the exact switches
<intelikey> atticstorm give me something to work with.   are they .tmp or what ?
<intelikey> is there a common denominator visable ?
<intelikey> all end with  ~  ?
<ubuntu_> Anyone have a suggestion for repairing a NTFS MFT?
<intelikey> but if you don't want me to bark out a string just stay silent......
<ubuntu_> intelikey: How do you use pastebin?
<atticstorm> intelikey:  Looking to delete all of the ~XXXXX.tmp files in a directory tree.  Thoughts?  The_Vox was helpful with pipes and the xargs command.
<Johnsandman> apt-get give fault main archive is not working cannot downloading any thing for my amd64 :|
<intelikey> ubuntu_ you go to the url and then copy / paste your text and select the submit link and bring the resulting url back with you.
<dennister> ubuntu_: can u change ur nic pls?
<The_Vox> why don't the ubuntu/kubuntu people put actually useful information about releases somewhere?
<macconline> hi.... i have a  problem with sound system 5.1.... only 1 of 5 speakers fine
<dennister> i realize ur probably in livecd mode...but it's confusing
<intelikey> atticstorm   find /<base.dir> -name *.tmp -exec rm -i '{}' \;            intrupret the <base.dir> as where you want to start    and if you don't want to confirm all of them  don't use the   -i  switch.
<dennister> ty kubuntu
<atticstorm> intelikey: Thank you very much, will give it a try.
<intelikey> be advised that is permanant.  so if you get file.tmp that should have stayed,   oh well...
<kubuntu> intelikey: Oh I meant you. Don't you run from the command line?
<Naomarik> Section "Screen"
<Naomarik>     ....
<Naomarik>     Subsection "Display"
<Naomarik>         Depth       24
<Naomarik>         Modes       "1680x1050" "1280x1024" ...
<Naomarik>         ViewPort    0 0
<Naomarik>     EndSubsection
<Naomarik> oops
<intelikey> kubuntu yes
<kubuntu> intelikey: RIght so how do you manage to use pastebin?
<intelikey> i use gpm
<intelikey> !info gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<Naomarik> anyone know about running kubuntu within windows via vmware? I'm wondering whether it's beneficial to install the proprietary ATI drivers..
<intelikey> Naomarik there may be info on the wiki that would help there.
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> it's not all a howto  it has some other info
<kubuntu> Good grief who tags teh stuff in the repos
<kubuntu> Blind one eyed jack?
<intelikey> kubuntu probably the developers them selves
<kubuntu> tell them to stop smoking software crack
<LeeJunFan> poopie! that T1 isn't coming back, and neither is the router I rebooted from remote. hehe Owell, later guys.
<intelikey> you tell em'    they don't answer to me....
<rredd4> i did a dist upgrade and got this error (i cannot boot into kubuntu, i am in windoze)   relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:  Symbol dl out of memory, version GLIBC_Private not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time references
<Johnsandman> are there other archive kubuntu working mine is not working for downloading files in new kubuntu :|
<CVirus> oh oo
<RobNyc_> how many are loving kubuntu edgy lol
<kubuntu> Does anyone use the tags in adept?
<CVirus> rredd4: did had to dist-upgrade 2 times before rebooting
<rredd4> no
<rredd4> once
<rredd4> i was locked up
<CVirus> rredd4: are you upgrading from dapper to edgy ?
<rredd4> yes
<Lam_> RobNyc_: i love kubuntu edgy
<Lam_> slickness ftw
<RobNyc_> :)
<Jucato> edgy-ness...
<CVirus> rredd4: you should have followed the upgrade notes http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
* cellofellow is still waiting on edgy dist-upgrade download
<rredd4> CVirus i did read them
<Johnsandman> I love kubuntu edgy if i can normal download from the main nl.archive :|
<intelikey> Johnsandman someone said the us. server/s were acting up  you can try the nl.
<CVirus> rredd4: have you dist-upgraded twice as it says ?
<intelikey> ah you are using nl....  hmmmm
<cellofellow> twice? you meen I have to do this again?
<CVirus> rredd4: err ... it doesnt say so
<CVirus> no no
<felixjet> !!!!!!!!!!
<CVirus> sorry .. my bad
<felixjet> firefox just crashed omg
<rredd4> CVirus the first time locked me up and i cannot boot into linux
<felixjet> is there anyway to find the websites i was watching?!?!?!
<CVirus> rredd4: have you sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal ?
<Johnsandman> intelkey>don't work either I think I have to wait a bit
<CVirus> felixjet: firefox session saver extension
<Jucato> felixjet: if you're using Firefox 2.0 on Edgy, there's a session restore
<felixjet> 1.5 on dapper
<rredd4> CVirus it will not let me do that, just gives me the same error as i typed
<kubuntu> Hi Jucato
<cellofellow> Jucato: ought that to be part of Firefox 2 on any OS?
<intelikey> Johnsandman tod is key on release day
<CVirus> rredd4: give me the exact erro please
<CVirus> error*
<Jucato> cellofellow: yes
<motorhead> hai
<RobNyc_> CVirus, what r u doing there
<CVirus> RobNyc_: but ... what are you doing here ?
<macconline> hi.... i have a  problem with sound system 5.1.... only 1 of 5 speakers fine
<RobNyc_> CVirus, chillin with you bro
<cellofellow> Motorhead: are you going to say that each time you come on now?
<intelikey> Jucato wouldn't it also be in the "history"
<CVirus> RobNyc_: :-)
<Johnsandman> intelkey> what u mean with tod ??
<intelikey> any version
<rredd4> CVirus  i did  relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:  Symbol dl out of memory, version GLIBC_Private not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time references
<Jucato> intelikey: only if you remember what you were viewing :)
<intelikey> Johnsandman tod = time of day
<Tontonq> Thanx For Free Kubuntu CDs! :D
<Jucato> free?
<Jucato> ah must be Dapper
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> free like beer, or free like speach ?
<Jucato> intelikey: both probably hehehe
<CVirus> rredd4: google says nothing about it ... weird
<Jucato> j/k
<rredd4> CVirus  i am screwed... do I have to reinstall?
<Motorhead> is it possible to have gnome and kde installled??? because idk which one i like more and wanna use both then just use one :S
<Jucato> Motorhead: yes
<kubuntu> intelikey: Interesting it's installed by default?
<CVirus> rredd4: can you try running ldconfig ?
<kubuntu> or the libs are at least
<Jucato> you're just going to have some messy menus, iirc
<Motorhead> cello: what?
<kubuntu> Man Ubuntu is going to suck in two years
<CVirus> kubuntu: keep this for yourself
<Naomarik> hey intelikely, I guess my question earlier was can I run linux with 3d acceleration via vmware.. did some searches and looks like the answer is no :(
<kubuntu> CVirus: Keep what?
<rredd4> CVirus  i cannot get a console.  when i reboot into kubuntu, i get the same error i just typed
<rredd4> in recovery console
<CVirus> rredd4: you get the error and it freezes ?
<rredd4> CVirus yes
<CVirus> rredd4: I beleive you got no choice
<rredd4> CVirus  wonderful...
<Tontonq> i have found a local Privilege Escalation bug @ kde  which kubuntu use it
<CVirus> rredd4: well
<avuton> Is there a install (from) usbdisk planned? I don't even have or need a cdrom anymore except for when it comes to installing or repairing my distribution.
<CVirus> rredd4: have you been installing unofficial software packages ?
<Mansal> Somone here?
<intelikey> kubuntu talking about gpm ?     it has to be both configured and started  normally init does the start  /etc/init.d/gpm start   called from /etc/rc2.d/S##gpm  at boot time.
<rredd4> CVirus  ? like?
<CVirus> rredd4: any unofficial software packages
<intelikey> it's very handy for copy/paste in the console.
<Mansal> Need help with my system
<CVirus> rredd4: have you been using any repositores other than the official ones ?
<Mansal> I cant strt it
<CVirus> repositories*
<rredd4> CVirus  wine
<kubuntu> intelikey: Alright. What are the libs used by?
<Mansal> start*
<CVirus> rredd4: anything else ?
<intelikey> <kubuntu> intelikey: Alright. What are the libs used by?
<rredd4> CVirus  no
<CVirus> rredd4: cant help you ... sorry
<kubuntu> can I query apt to find out what packages depend on a package?
<intelikey> the libs are used by gpm i guess not sure what libs you mean.....
<intelikey> !info gpm
<Jucato> kubuntu: yes
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<CVirus> rredd4: did the system freeze while you were upgrading and it gave you this error ?
<rredd4> CVirus yes
<Mansal> When I try to start my new kubuntu 6.10, It frezes. It not loading.
<kubuntu> intelikey: I saw it. The libgpm is installed already
<CVirus> rredd4: total freeze ?
<kubuntu> Jucato: How?
<intelikey> kubuntu i'm not sure what might be depending on libgmp besides gpm
<rredd4> CVirus i could not open any program, do any command, push the power button.  my mouse did work tho
<kubuntu> that's what I thought. It's installed by default though gpm isn't
<CVirus> rredd4: i beleive that it's X only which has freezed
<Mansal> And, I start in recovery mode. It comes mutch text. After a while it totaly stops
<Mansal> No terminal
* kubuntu pokes CVirus
<Jucato> kubuntu: apt-cache show <package>
<rredd4> CVirus is libc6 x?
<CVirus> rredd4: err .. no
<rredd4> CVirus that is what it was trying to install
<Mansal> I get an unknown error code from DMA
<Mansal> What is that?
<TehUni> i just installed kubuntu edgy on my laptop, and it always boots into 640x480. the xorg.conf is right (far as i can tell). it's a dell inspiron 640m - intel 945 chipset. the resolution should be 1440x900. any ideas?
<neoncode> Are their any good guids for running XLG on Kubunu Edgy with an ATI card?
<neoncode> Guides sorry
<kubuntu> CVirus: What should I keep?
<Mansal> !DMA
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<CVirus> kubuntu: what do you need ?
<kubuntu> You said I should keep that to myself
<kubuntu> I was confused what that was about
<CVirus> kubuntu: keep you troll-like opinion for yourself
<kubuntu> CVirus: Oh about Ubuntu?
<CVirus> kubuntu: yes
<kubuntu> CVirus: Just find it hard to see how they are going to remain cutting edge and still only ship one CD
<CVirus> kubuntu: now you have the right to talk ... I thought you were starting a flame wat
<CVirus> war*
<kubuntu> We are already cutting things cause of space
<intelikey> kubuntu apt-cache r/depends libgpm1   both turn up blank  ......
<kubuntu> and edubuntu is removing all KDE apps from thier release even though there is great reason to keep them
<daveyj> help i broke my x :(
<daveyj> cant load xorg
<daveyj> errr
<kubuntu> daveyj: calm down :)
<intelikey> kubuntu ah ha.... found something.
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  apt-cache depends libgpmg1
<intelikey> libgpmg1
<intelikey>   Depends: libc6
<intelikey>   Suggests: gpm
<intelikey>   Conflicts: <libgpm1>
<daveyj> glx
<kubuntu>  it's not nearly as bad as it feels the first time :)
<daveyj> not xorg ;)
<rredd4> is there any other alternative then a complete reinstall of kubuntu with this error?  relocation error: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:  Symbol dl out of memory, version GLIBC_Private not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time references.  I did a dist upgrade from dapper to edgy.
<daveyj> i know i've broken it a million times.. however i didnt do it this time
<daveyj> some upgrades did
<intelikey> looks like libc6 is the reason it's installed by default
<kubuntu> intelikey: See I don't get that. Why install something based on a recommendation then not install the recommendation?
<kubuntu> intelikey: No it depends on libc6 not the other way around
<kubuntu> daveyj: Well Fix it the same way :)
<daveyj> :)
<intelikey> you say i'm shooting backwards....
<intelikey> thy this then
<intelikey>  apt-cache rdepends libgpmg1
<daveyj> the xorg you gave me last time worked fine.. but then i apt'd all the new updates
<kubuntu> libgpmg1 depends on libc6
<kubuntu> It recommends gpm
<intelikey> try it.
<intelikey> try it
<intelikey> apt-cache rdepends libgpmg1
<daveyj> i should do that?
<kubuntu> daveyj: No me
<daveyj> oh lol
<kubuntu> Hmm is ncurses installed by default?
<intelikey> prolly
<intelikey> w3m and vim are
<dennister> whole system froze/crashed...back now
<kubuntu> wait vim needs libgpmg1?
<intelikey> it's in the list
<kubuntu> Hmm Muy interesting
<kubuntu> Yeah I brushed over it :)
* kubuntu remembers why he came in here
<kubuntu> repo tags suck :)
<kubuntu>  and has anyone tried to recover an NTFS partition?
<intelikey> but "w3m"  is for sure a defalt on all *buntu systems
<dennister> I'm trying to purge my system completely of sun-java, mozilla, and mozilla-firefox...has anyone ever done this b4?
<intelikey> kubuntu yeah testdisk
<Dasnipa`> ab 86% done with download yay
<intelikey> i haven't used it on ntfs but others have. i have used it on vfat though kubuntu
<intelikey> partition table is partition table
<dennister> i've already done as much as I can through purging with adept, but there are still vestiges in my filesystem and i want to make sure that I do it safely
<PixelCloud> sigh
<PixelCloud> my sound stopped working after upgrading to edgy
<Tontonq> anyone here regular expression master :|
<PixelCloud> i need help :(
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kubuntu update taking 4 hours lol
<intelikey> dennister debfoster/deborphen
<kubuntu> intelikey: Yeah I thought the same thing and i wrote to the authour this morning to tell him that his siftware is apparently missing a few menus
<PixelCloud> i downloaded alternative cd and updated via apt
<dennister> intelikey: that will remove the vestiges?
<kubuntu> intelikey: I was hoping to have this fixed tonight. seems that might not happen. :(
<lontra> how do i set up my vfat windows partition so that i can access it automatically from kubuntu?  i know i need to edit /etc/fstab
<dennister> i'm in configure konqueror now, removing the plugins that mention these items...but stopped cause of the safety concern
<intelikey> dennister it will remove "no longer needed libs" if you are trimming the fat, that's a good way.
<intelikey> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.1-1 (dapper), package size 386 kB, installed size 1124 kB
<kubuntu> lontra: in konqueror type man:/fstab
<intelikey> kubuntu ^
<kubuntu> intelikey: I know I have it.
<kubuntu> intelikey: Hmm I wonder
<dennister> k...will do...what about the plugins in konq that mention mozilla...leave only the netscape ones?
<intelikey> lontra add "umask="  to the line,   man fstab for the specifics.    i normally just use umask=0   but a fmask=111,dmask=000   sould be more likable
<daveyj> i'm going to cry :(
<intelikey> daveyj ok.
<intelikey> i'll cry with you......
* daveyj cries with intelikey 
* intelikey </boohoos> </sobs>
<Naomarik> so intelikey, do you just mainly answer linux questions all day?
<dennister> intelikey: should i remove all the plugins in konq that mention mozilla? leave only the netscape ones?
<intelikey> no actually i just collect data from the web for about 7 hours.....
<Naomarik> oh?
<kubuntu> Then uses it for the penguin swastika squad
<kubuntu> intelikey: Do you have testdisk installed?
<intelikey> dennister idk.
<intelikey> kubuntu i think so why >?
<kubuntu> have a FAT or NTFS drive?
<dennister> <----doesn't want to screw up her only browser
<dennister> idk?
<intelikey> yeah vfat
<Napa> why don't this command work in kubuntu ?   "gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/dcpp.desktop"
<intelikey> dennister idk == i don't know.
<daveyj> why cant i fix this damn X.. nothing changed!
<Ash-Fox> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dennister> k thx
<Napa> ik get this errormessage: bash: gksudo: command not found
<intelikey> Napa cause it's kdesu in kubuntu
<Napa> ahh
<Napa> thanx
<intelikey> np
<kubuntu> intelikey: can you look under the advanced menu for the Fat partition and tell me the options
<kubuntu> I think it should be type and boot
<intelikey> [  Type  ]   [  Boot  ]   [  Quit  ] 
<kubuntu> intelikey: OK under Boot what options do you have?
<intelikey> [  Quit  ]   [Rebuild BS] [  Dump  ]   [Repair FAT] 
<PixelCloud> my sound wont work! it worked in dapper
<PixelCloud> all the modules are loaded
<kubuntu> Why don't I get that Repair option :(
<PixelCloud> nothing is muted
<intelikey> cause it's not fat
<kubuntu> There should be one there for NTFS as well
<intelikey> can't repair what isn't there ???
<Dasnipa`> is there a way to change screensaver settings via the console?
<intelikey> hehhe killall xscreensaver
<intelikey> that changes it
<Dasnipa`> right
<avuton> Hrm, my mouse stops working after suspend, completely. Even after X restart. Any pointers to things I should check?
<kubuntu>  I mailed Christophe and he mailed me back and said it should be there
<intelikey> kubuntu did you  [Analyse ]    the drive first ?
<daveyj> can someone help me fix my x? :(
<intelikey> daveyj the only fix for an ex is a divorce
<intelikey> oh X server
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<daveyj> ;)
<kubuntu> intelikey: doesn't matter if I do or not
<intelikey> read and answer all the questions carefully.
<kubuntu> Why didn't someone tell me about w3m before?
<intelikey> i do seem to spend a lot of time in here though, dont i...........
<intelikey> kubuntu you didn't ask ?
<kubuntu>  i did
<kubuntu> I got back links2 as the answer
<daveyj> intelikey: i did that and it still doesnt work
<lontra> is there any way to make knetworkmanager remember my WEP key?
<kubuntu> intelikey: Do what I do keep changing your name so people keep guessing :)
<kubuntu> hi Seveas
<intelikey> kubuntu links2  and/or  elinks     can both do graphic web browsing in the console using frame buffering
<daveyj> should i just reinstall kubuntu? :(
<kubuntu> daveyj: For an X problem?
<intelikey> daveyj if you can't fix it, and you can't display us an error message to try to guess at, and you think reinstalling will work;  then, gopher it.
<daveyj> well the error is that it cant load glx
<intelikey> that's " go fur it "    as sure why not.
<nixternal> what is wrong with x daveyj?
* kubuntu had his X broken for 4 days till he found out i was a font engine
<daveyj> not even positive its x
<daveyj> it was working fine, didnt change anything
<intelikey> glx
<kubuntu> It's the driver?
<daveyj> but then i rebooted and it stopped working
<intelikey> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daveyj> i did a lot of updates
<daveyj> when th eofficial edgy release came out.. i was using the pre-release
<intelikey> is it ati nvidia intel ???
<daveyj> nvidia geforce 5500
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daveyj> how can i go to that if i cant start x? :(
<kubuntu> daveyj: w3m
<kubuntu> w3m URL
<intelikey> ok change the driver from nvidia to nv  in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and try running startx
<yonkeltron> anyone have a compaq laptop?
<daveyj> okay that actually worked
<daveyj> nv
<kubuntu> anywho I'll moan about the tags late
<intelikey> nv is the free driver.
<kubuntu> good night all
<daveyj> but now beryl is broken :(
<intelikey> nv is the free driver.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> when the edgy update is done do youj need to reinstall nvidia drivers or something?
<intelikey> so what you need to do is go to that wiki and totally reinstall your nvidia driver.
<daveyj> hwo do i remove the regular nvidia driver and then reinstall it so beryl works again?
<daveyj> oh
<daveyj> okay
<daveyj> lol
<intelikey> did you get the url ?
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> and there are others also.
<intelikey> search the ubuntu wiki's
<intelikey> ok i'm off to lunch. back snortly
<Ash-Fox> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> Drat
<daveyj> that link doesnt work
<Ash-Fox> Anybody happen to know where I can find a changelog that shows the changes since Dapper?
<Ash-Fox> daveyj, which link?
<lontra> i just installed kubuntu edgy after a couple times rebooting i went to open emacs-snapshot and my fonts wnet from fine and pretty to completely ugly and nearly impossibly to read...anyone know why this happened or how i can fix it?
<Ash-Fox> lontra, try export LANG=C, then try opening emacs
<Ash-Fox> (assuming that's the console based emacs)
<lontra> no this is an X based one
<Ash-Fox> Ah, no idea then
<orkid__> snapshot == svn or cvs?
<lontra> cvs i think
<lontra> but it happens in emacs21.4a too
<daveyj> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/binarydriverhowto doesnt exist
<orkid__> maybe try apt-get remove, and apt-get install .
<lontra> orkid__: i've tried that...nothing
<orkid__> odd, ... can't use emacs (not snapshot) ?
<Ash-Fox> Where do I define the LANG parameter on (k)ubuntu distros anyway?
<orkid__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* Ash-Fox finds he's constantly running into stupid problems because it's defined as UTF8 by default
<lontra> orkid__: both emacs and the snapshot are horribly ugly fonts
<intelikey> daveyj  wget https://help.ubuntu.com/community/binarydriverhowto ; mv binarydriverhowto binarydriverhowto.html  ; w3m binarydriverhowto.html          but that wont get the internal links
<daveyj> lol i got it.. i'm gunna try and reboot
<daveyj> brb
<orkid__> lontra: sorry , can't find info on why this might be happening
<pibarnas> I'm trying to download edgy efty, but my ktorrent is stopped for long time (about 4 hours) at 99,49%. How could I resume the download? is it possible?
<lontra> orkid__: no worries...i've just had tons of little wierd stuff happening in kubuntu edgy...it seems more unstable on my machine than debian unstable
<orkid__> close ktoreent, open it again.
<orkid__> lontra: could try a fresh install... i'm running edgy now (been for a while)... i'll try emacs-snapshot and see how it works (i'm running both kde and gnome).
<ecokiller> any problems with kubuntu 6.1?
<lontra> orkid__: i did try a fresh install :/
<lontra> orkid__: also i can't get knetworkmanager to remember my WEP password
<lontra> which is annoying
<orkid__> pibarnas: maybe no one has the bit you're looking for, (possibly true if 0 seeders)
<orkid__> i don't use wireless, so i can't help with that. sorry.
<Ash-Fox> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ash-Fox> I have always found those docs really helpful whenever setting up a WI-FI card
<heevhu> hi all
<Ash-Fox> Atheros cards though were the least trouble, I didn't even need documentation, that worked immidately.
<ecokiller> is it still safe to run both a copy of windows and xp and kubuntu on the same machine?
<InteliWasp> is there any thing during the upgrade that needs my attention or can i just go to sleep and let it finish D/Ling and install overnight?
<pibarnas> I close ktorrent and opened it again. The download continued, thank you very much!
<Ash-Fox> ecokiller, yes.
<orkid__> pibarnas, no problem
<dennister> I'm hitting the sack pps...good night
<DaveyJ> okay
<DaveyJ> now i'm in X
<DaveyJ> but with nv =/
<ecokiller> for those people who run dual boot (windows and kubuntu) what are the things you cannot do with kubuntu that you need windows for?
<ecokiller> im thinking about getting rid of xp
<pibarnas> May I check md5sum now the download finished? How do I do that?
<orkid__> bitorrent does it automatically.
<Shadow_mil> pibarnas: md5sum --help  || man md5sum
<Shadow_mil> but if you downloaded it from a torrent, it will be fine
<LeeJunFan> ecokiller: games, and transfer data between my phone and computer.
<foutrelis> I tried to install Kubuntu edgy but it locks up after the 6/6 step of the installer. :( Has anyone experience this as well?
<Shadow_mil> as orkid__ said, its already been done
<orkid__> lontra: http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2is4.png
<ecokiller> leejunfan - i actually had problems with an earlier kubuntu release on connecting to my wireless network. Is it generally easy?
<orkid__> lontra: that's emacs after an apt-get install emacs-snapshot under amd64 (i don't know if i have the 6.10 'release' but have the devel version updated)
<LeeJunFan> ecokiller: normally as long as your hardware is supported out of the box.
<LeeJunFan> ecokiller: unfortunately some vendors don't cooperate by sharing specs for their chipsets and drivers can be a pain.
<ecokiller> okay, i have a new laptop from HP... i guess ill give the demo CD a try and see what happens
<ecokiller> oh, how are the new boot times and overall performance in the new kubuntu release?
<georges> hey guys
<ecokiller> hey georges
<daveyj> :(
<daveyj> i cant get this working!
<georges> what is up with konqueror in 6.10? I can only see my home and the media directory.
<ecokiller> cant help ya, hevent got it going yet :(
<daveyj> f this i'm going to just reinstall kubuntu
<daveyj> since theres the new release and everything
<daveyj> if i could only find my cdrs
<georges> i installed ubuntu, then just installed kubuntu-desktop
<ecokiller> im actually downloading the torrent DVD right now
<georges> worked fine
<arunkale> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arunkale> how do i install flashplayer plugin for firefox
<arunkale> !flashplayer-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplayer-plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georges> arunkale, look into automatix
<arunkale> ok
<daveyj> exit
<daveyj> whoops
<orkid__> apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree (x86 only)
<orkid__> apt-cache search flash
<foutrelis> Hmmm.. I have succesfully installed ubuntu 6.06 in the past but today when I tried to install kubuntu 6.10 my computer locks up just after step 6/6 :(((
<gnac> tried to install 6.10 today, selected my partitions, with root on /dev/hda3
<ecokiller> foutrelis: someone just said the same thing minutes ago
<gnac> installer said i didn't select a root drive???
<foutrelis> yes.. that would be me :)
<ecokiller> oh im drunk :)
<foutrelis> I am sorry for posting the same thing twice but I am disappointed
<sheft> Hey, I upgraded to edgy now, and my wine wont start... gonna play WoW =((
<Naomarik> sux0r!! ;o
<sheft> common problem?
<Naomarik> no clue, i'm just emulating linux within windows via vmware
<Naomarik> can't install k/ubuntu with my j micron ide controller
<sheft> does it support open gl apps like world of warcraft game?
<Naomarik> unfortunately vmware doesn't support 3d acceleration when virtualizing linux... but that's why i'm running windows natively :)
<Philip5> Naomarik: it works with jmicron as long as you don't try a bios/fake-raid setup
<sheft> aha, i thought u ran windows  thru linux but it was other way around :)
<Naomarik> Philip5: is this new as of release of 6.10? i tried the preview release a few days ago and it still didn't work for me
<ecokiller> i wish my torrent download was better than 17KB/s
<Naomarik> yeah right now it's saving me the nuance of trying to get linux to work natively, more time to grind rank 10 in wow
<Philip5> Naomarik: i'm running it right now with jmicron but with linux software raid0
<Naomarik> Philip5: so you're saying the ide controller in the bios can't be raid? i forgot what mine is set to but i remember checking it because i read a comment saying it wasn't supposed to be a certain thing and it wasn't...
<georges> who here has kubuntu 6.10 installed and working?
<georges> I need to compare notes.
<TheWheat> i do. just upgraded from 6.06
<Philip5> Naomarik: exactly... as if you want it to be raid in bios then you have to make a custom made installcd with the prerelease of dmraid
<georges> Hey Wheat, how much of the filesystem can you see in Konqueror? I can only see my home folder and the media folder. What's up with that?
<Philip5> but even with that it's tricky
<georges> I can't get to my correctly mounted Data drive.... ?
<Naomarik> okay Philip5. good thing for me I have no need for a raid setup as I am not currently running one!
<TheWheat> georges: the rest are hidden folders
<TheWheat> georges: go to View > Show Hidden folders
<georges> Ahhhhh.... i shall try that.
<georges> Wow, wtf... that's a bit of a stupid default, imo.
<ecokiller> so whats the main difference from ubuntu and kubuntu releases
<georges> It's hard to scan your music collection in Amarok when it's mounted in /mnt and its hidden! :D
<Philip5> Naomarik: set your jmicron chipset in ahci mode in bios and it will fork just fine with edgy
<georges> Nevermind, it's still not possible to scan it because it doesn't show up in the filesystem tree in the Amarok scan window. Nice.
<homa> haw are u, guys! I just burned kubuntu6.10, and i am trying to install it on my dell d620 notepad, but shit happens: after loading kernel, it showed me such message and hung up."user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<mr_daemon> Hey, how does one installs the lastest beta nvidia drivers in Edgy? Removing restricted-modules will take down the kernel with it...
<mr_daemon> Well, all the kernels, actually...
<Naomarik> okay philp, you convinced me. going to burn the iso now and try it
<Philip5> Naomarik: what is the motherboard you are using?
<Naomarik> asus p5b deluxe
<Philip5> Naomarik: aha, figured that
<homa> anyone can help?
<Naomarik> do you know if the fglrx or however it's spelled will work with a x1900xt or would I download the drivers off amd/ati's website
<georges> TheWheat, any other tips on KDE in general hiding these directories?
<ecokiller> homa: havent gotten the kubuntu release yet... still dloading
<Philip5> Naomarik: i bet it will but i have a nvidia card myself
<homa> to ecokinger: ubuntu6.06 worked pretty fine, but 6.10....
<georges> seriously...
<Naomarik> Philip5: So that leads me to another question.. on AMD/ati's website the linux driver is named ati-driver-(version).run
<Naomarik> how would that be installed?
<Philip5> Naomarik: 'sudo sh ati-driver-(version).run'
<TheWheat> georges: im not sure. i'm still kind of a newbie myself :)
<georges> hehe ok :)
<georges> thanks for the View tip though
<Naomarik> thanks philip.. amazing how many linux commands can be forgotten after not using it for a long period of time
<Mandalf> I realy need help!
<ecokiller> anybody using GIMP?
<TheWheat> georges: no prob ;)
<Philip5> Naomarik: just follow the instructions after that... and i think you better do it when you haven't started xorg
<Mandalf> My computer cant start DMA
<Mandalf> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<Mandalf> I got an unknown errorcode
<ecokiller> dont get eliminated!
<ecokiller> mxc sorry it was on
<Naomarik> what do you mean by that? should i use the ctrl alt keys to get to another session that doesn't have x server running?
<Philip5> Naomarik: you shouldn't have xorg running at all when running the ati-bin file... i guess... that's how i install nvidia about the same way
<arunkale> what is the apt-get command for installing the flashplayer plugin for firefox
<Naomarik> so what would the method be to get into that kind of environment? should I install kubuntu, download the drivers, then kill x server somehow to get into a terminal-like session?
<Mandalf> I can not boot my system
<Philip5> Naomarik: when you are going to login with kdm then choose console login instead of into kde... from there kill kdm to be sure and then run the ati-bin.. or boot into singeluser mode from start
<codeine> did anyone encounter a problem with Firefox 2.0 and Flock 0.7.6 after installing flash?
<Naomarik> sounds like a plan. thanks for the help Philip5!
<Philip5> Naomarik: np
<Mandalf> Philip5: I cant boot my sytem
<Mandalf> It freexes
<Mandalf> freezes*
<Philip5> Mandalf: ok
<Mandalf> When I start in recoverymode
<Mandalf> i comes mutch text
<Mandalf> then i totaly stops
<codeine> firefox 2.0 browser crashes after installing the flash plugin
<Mandalf> nothing happen
<Mandalf> DMA gives the error: unknown
<Admiral_Chicago> codeine: that's because it is in beta
<Admiral_Chicago> look at the library dependencies
<zorda> so umm how much betters kubuntu then ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> zorda: it's all about preference
<codeine> Firefox 2.0?
<zorda> And K is geared more too?
<codeine> its not a beta anymore
<orkid__> zorda: much :)
<Admiral_Chicago> kubuntu is more like windows layout with different programs
<Admiral_Chicago> codeine: flash
<Mandalf> Philip5: Any idea?
<Admiral_Chicago> i like the programs
<Admiral_Chicago> GNOME is more minimalist
<zorda> GNOME is slow
<Admiral_Chicago> people debate KDE is slow
<Admiral_Chicago> my idea? install kubuntu and log in as kubuntu and try it out
<Philip5> Mandalf: not really.... have you tweaked your bios settings?
<Admiral_Chicago> log in as KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<codeine> tried default plugin and manual install
<Admiral_Chicago> and then try logging in as GNOME
<zorda> im really new to linux and i was just wonderinf if K was beter
<Admiral_Chicago> hopefully someone else can help you with that.
<Admiral_Chicago> i like KDE much more
* Admiral_Chicago afk
<Mandalf> Philip5: I have a dell. I dont need that settings so much. I have boot menus to chose how to boot
<zorda> ll
<zorda> kk
<zorda> hmm
<Mandalf> Philip5: My computer is 5 years. Can it was that?
<zorda> do they make you work for MP3 in KDE as they do in Ubuntu?
<Mandalf> I used kubuntu 6.06 from the release of it
<Momal> hmm... well edgy wont update >_<
<zorda> my methed is delete code untill it works
<Momal> lots of un met packages then running the apt-get dist-update thingo again... just makes it say error(1) what ever that is :S
<orkid__> why no jigdo DVDs?
<zorda> so umm
<linuxmigration> codeine: hi, this is jeremy
<Philip5> Mandalf: not really but check your bios if you have something about how it setup dma
<codeine> yo
<zorda> will any one cositer mailing me a KND bootdisc?
<linuxmigration> codeine: scrollback?
<zorda> i cant get the iso
<zorda> ill trade for a NT boot!
<codeine> yep
<codeine> there you are
<zorda> Who wants to trade!??!?!
<linuxmigration> codeine: didn't get it.  you must not be +e
<zorda> KND boot for NT boot!
<codeine> did anyone encounter any problem with Firefox 2.0 of Flock after installing the flash plugin with 6-10?
<zorda> please...
<Mandalf> Philip5: DMA is in bios?
<zorda> WINDOWS XP PRO FOR KND!
<zorda> come one people
<Mandalf> Windows XP = Windows Xtra Problems
<zorda> Yep Yep
<zorda> But it playes the games!
<zorda> And its super easy to lean and to hack!
<zorda> pleae...
<zorda> come one isnt any one here in usa?
<zorda> please....
<zorda> ill though in a "minds are like parchutes they only work open" bumper sticker!
<zorda> And a 15 inch speaker!
<zorda> no jk
<Mandalf> time to go
<Mandalf> have 3h math test
<zorda> me?
<zorda> pain
<zorda> skip it
<hammer> who has licq 1.3.4?
<Mandalf> bye all
<zorda> bye
<zorda> DANM IT I NEED A KND BOOT!
<zorda> ILL TRADE FOR WIN XP PRO!
<zorda> come one it plays games...
<zorda> the good ones...
* linuxmigration has a feeling zorda is looking for a kick...
<canine_kouji> so, is 6.10 stable for kubuntu?
<canine_kouji> I stupidly downloaded ubuntu on accident. I've forgotton GNOME stupidly included mono in the distribution
<zorda> but gnome loves
<linuxmigration> canine_kouji: apt-get remove mono?
<canine_kouji> linuxmigration: mono isn't the only reason
<canine_kouji> :P
<gnac> 6.10 manual partitin install is complaining that I haven't selected root partition, when I have
<canine_kouji> kwin is more advanced to where I use the window settings very seriously
<canine_kouji> KDE ftw
<zorda> man konversaion is bugged
<zorda> why is that?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> hahahahahaha omgggg... 3 horus of waiting for dist-upgrade and it fails on two packages
<momal> Who has been able to update from dapper to edgy without problems and knows fair bit ????
<t3hwiz0rd-server> the last two packages!
<momal> For some reason i keep getting error about libuim3 trying to over write a file thats in another .deb file :S
<t3hwiz0rd-server> momal: what type of "problems" are we discussinG?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> momal: if you can broaden that for me
<momal> apt-get -f install | says needs libuim3 or what ever | then running apt-get dist-upgrade | says it couln't be set up because of libuim3 trying to overwrite a file in another .deb file.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> you really shouldn't force install stuff before you do some more research on it though man, that can be riiskky
<momal> ubuntu guide said to do it
<t3hwiz0rd-server> okay... that just sounds so risky
<t3hwiz0rd-server> what is it you are installing?
<momal> edgy from dapper
<t3hwiz0rd-server> ah... hmmm
<t3hwiz0rd-server> mine is installing right now, and i haven't noticed any errors, just warnings.
<intelikey> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omar> hey Philip5 you still there?
<intelikey> !ubuntu-guide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-guide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t3hwiz0rd-server> !ubuntu guide
<momal> well its installed some pakages so i have half dapper and hald edgy so now im all back to console at the moment since kde is broken because of it
<t3hwiz0rd-server> momal: i am doing it right now i'll see if i have anything go funny
<larson9999> hedgy?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> lol
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i'd be more like Dredgy
<intelikey> there was a factoid on that, i think, it said it's outdated don't follow it....  but i could have my howto's mixed up.
<momal> its be more like doesn't work so my system is useless at the moment because of it
<intelikey> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<larson9999> this is the best release yet!
<momal> acualy it does its sits on my desk it can't go on irc becuase its al screwed up
<momal> so it doesn't work
<larson9999> that line cracks me up.  if it's not the best release yet, why release?
<zorda> some one tell me
<momal> how can i get errors from apt-get into a file | >> doesn't seem to be working for the errrors
<zorda> i need linux that does something
<larson9999> i used to not work.  but, i finally got a job.  good thing.  my wife was getting tired of me on the couch all day
<dude> hi momal
<dude> hi guys
<zorda> and that i dont note have to fight to use all of my info
<zorda> am i out of luck?
<larson9999> what's your problem zorda?
<intelikey> larson9999 hehhe yeah each one is xX better than the one before but it seems odd to me that if you actually compare dapper to warty you don't see much improvement.....
<zorda> i cant use any of my fliles and im geting pissed
<zorda> and helll i cant even get mp3 to work
<larson9999> intelikey: just once i'd like to see, "this release is a bit worse than the last but we figured, 'what the hey?' and released anyway."
<intelikey> zorda that's because mp3 is not free
<intelikey> larson9999 :)
<zorda> intelikey:  i know but a check or a small instal whould be nice
<larson9999> zorda: what are you using as an 'install guide'?
<zorda> ubontus shit help
<zorda> oh
<zorda> crap this is FND isnt it
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<zorda> KND
<larson9999> zorda new to linux?
<intelikey> kde ?
<zorda> very
<intelikey> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<intelikey> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zorda> Oh KND is ubuntu with out gnome?
<larson9999> zorda: i don't know about the rest here but i find the unofficial ubuntu guide to be the best guide for newbies who don't want to read a HUGE book to get started but yet need step by step instructions.  the thing is it's for ubuntu so there are a couple things that need to change like kdesu instead of gedit.  i recommend you use it.  if you like, even go with ubuntu instead of kubuntu so it's exactly what you want.  just my two cen
<larson9999> ts.  there are others here who are 'smarter'.  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<larson9999> it's exactly what you want = so the instructions match your distro exactly.
<zorda> ah
<zorda>  i mean i have no proble reading a book but...
<zorda> that guid that ubuntu made was...
<zorda> a monster
<larson9999> zorda since you're new, my recommendation is you read and follow it from start to finish.  it's not that long really and will give you good insight for minimal reading.
<zorda> ah ok
<zorda> crap
<zorda> im outdated
<t3hwiz0rd-server> lol
<zorda> i have draper
<t3hwiz0rd-server> draper?
<larson9999> zorda: well there is a dapper version of the same document
<zorda> do i need edgy?
<zorda> i see that but
<t3hwiz0rd-server> you don't need edy
<t3hwiz0rd-server> edgy
<zorda> should i get edgy?
<zorda> ok
<zorda> is it buggy?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> linux itself is buggy... how buggy depends on the individual really
<larson9999> zorda: i don't think you need edgy.  it's not that but dapper was good and if you already have it and don't want to dl edgy.  anyway either way is fine if you ask me.
<intelikey> zorda you might be better off using the dapper version, seeing that edgy just released today.
<zorda> lol today?
<zorda> then it is buggy
<usamahashimi> hi all
<larson9999> zorda: intelikey has a point there :)
<intelikey> also daper is the LTS = long term support  release.
<zorda> needs about a week for them to patch it up
<nikon> dapper, for me, helped alot. i was a complete newb(still am in some areas) before i found ubuntu.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: theres really nothing wrong with upgrading though
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: it can be risky but i'd hardly say that kubuntu team would release a broken OS
<zorda> well i am a windows hacker but thats not going to help much here will it?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> they're not suse for crying out loud
<larson9999> install dapper and play with it for a while.  when you're more comforatable, upgrade
<usamahashimi> when i try to connect to internet via kppp, it gives error; The remote system is required to authenticate itself but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so(None of the available passwords would let it use an IP address.)
<t3hwiz0rd-server> breezy was my first long-term debian distro
<intelikey> a new release gets heavier usage the first few days and thus more bugs/querks/oddities are found the first week or two after release.
<zorda> i have daper i got in the mail
<larson9999> zorda: a good hack is a good hack.
<momal> how can i get aptitude to use proxy???
<zorda> larson9999:  then a bad hack am i
<t3hwiz0rd-server> okay
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i already know i am gonna have a problem with edgy
<t3hwiz0rd-server> lol
<hammer> usamahashimi: remove # in /etc/ppp/peers/kppp-options
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kdm failed on reboot een lol
<nikon> why is that t3h??
<nikon> nvm
<t3hwiz0rd-server> though i probably just need to install the nvidia drivers.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i reckon.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> or rather re-install
<nikon> edgy dl just finnished
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd-server then i'd say you haven't followed the releases very closly.     example one the security updated that broke xorg about a month ago... example two the dapper final that couldn't boot from scsi drives... example three....
<t3hwiz0rd-server> ohh wiat
<t3hwiz0rd-server> X did work, just fine
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: how bout them apples! no problems
<zorda> whoa i can get realplayer?
<nikon> yes
<zorda> then any chance of winamp?
<larson9999> zorda: you can get all that's in that doc :)
<usamahashimi> hammer: can u explain, why i have to remove this file?
<nikon> i dont know about winamp? can you
<lotusleaf> zorda: re: winamp #winehq
<hammer> usamahashimi: no =) i had the same problem and that helped =)
<nikon> i rather uss amarok
<larson9999> i think winamp is what drove me from windows!
<en1gma> sup all
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd-server but i'm not against anyone using even the development version/s  i was just answering the question "do i need edgy, because i have dapper?"    short answer NO.   long answer already posted.
<usamahashimi> hammer: oh thanks, if it does not help, is there anything else i can try?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: i agree
<windwalker> Hi.
<hammer> usamahashimi: yep
<hammer> sudo pppconfig
<zorda> ok i got anothe Q is there any way i can stop ubunto from having boot contol on my comp?
<T3hWiz0rd> well
<T3hWiz0rd> edgy does seem a bit more edy
<T3hWiz0rd> edgy... eems to run smoother
<hammer> usamahashimi: and then sudo pon provider || poff
<en1gma> anyone know if 6.10 edgy can install to a "bios-raid" ( 4 sata drives in raid0 stripe) it has 2 partitions on it now (1 for windows and 1 for linux if it will install to is)
<zorda> hmm
<draik> I'mma downloading KUBUNTU EDGY EFT!!!!!!!! WOOHOO!!!!!!!
<T3hWiz0rd> are there nvidia updates available too?
<windwalker> Does anybody know in which file hotkeys per user are stored? I want to copy my shortcuts from one user to another
<zorda> is luinus poor?
<intelikey> zorda something has to manage what system boots.  if you only have one OS then choosing a boot loader is simple,  but to shorten the answer, there are options.
<Admiral_Chicago> windwalker: what shortcuts?
<T3hWiz0rd> because my nvidia drivers seem a bit... iunno... laggy?
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<T3hWiz0rd> like on window refreshing perhaps? say I drag a window over terminal and the text has to repopulate
<windwalker> Admiral_Chicagohotkeys like alt+F2 for example
<T3hWiz0rd> its not really smooth.
<usamahashimi> hammer: what it will do?
<Admiral_Chicago> windwalker: those are system wide
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: any idea why it'd do that?
<Admiral_Chicago> by default alt + f2 will bring run command in kubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: its been doing it for a week or so now... just seemigly slow refresh response
<draik> Everyone on Edgy, do you notice a difference in loading time than from Dapper?
<windwalker> i though I can change if for a different user :(
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: loading time as in boot-up?
<zorda> Its faster?
<nikon> much faster
<T3hWiz0rd> my refresh rates seem to be poop though
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd using nv or nvidia propriatary ?
<hammer> usamahashimi: pppconfig will create an account and pon account_name will connect you. poff will disconnect.
<nikon> not a problem here
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: nvidia
<draik> yes T3hWiz0rd
<zorda> so umm
<en1gma> what about my Q
<intelikey> then idk.
<en1gma> anyone know if 6.10 edgy can install to a "bios-raid" ( 4 sata drives in raid0 stripe) it has 2 partitions on it now (1 for windows and 1 for linux if it will install to is)
<zorda> can i change my ip leagly on this OS?
<Admiral_Chicago> windwalker i think you can
<windwalker> I am not speaking about ALT+F2 I want to change for example ctrl+shift+k to ctrl+space only for one user. Does this mean everyone will change keyboard layouts with ctrl+space from now on???
<draik> zorda, what IP?
<draik> zorda, world IP or network?
<zorda> no
<Admiral_Chicago> hold on
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: should i re-run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<zorda> network
<usamahashimi> hammer: thanks a lot
<draik> You can as long as there isn't another computer using that IP, zorda
<Admiral_Chicago> !shortcut > windwalker
<hammer> usamahashimi: u r welcome =)
<usamahashimi> hammer: can u tell me that how can i restart my sound server
<windwalker> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<intelikey> zorda yes     and no.  you can't pirate the inet but you can use any ip that is not reserved        afaik
<en1gma> what about my Q
<zorda> so how can i find out if no ones using it?
<hammer> usamahashimi: hmmm... killall artsd =)
<draik> windwalker, I use keytouch and it works great
<windwalker> I will read about this. 10x. I just thought this is a file in every user's directory :(
<usamahashimi> hammer: will it stop or restart (i think stop only :)
<zorda> man my bro was right this is a hack boxleagla changing ips YES!
<draik> zorda, type         ping -c 4 123.456.789.xxx
<draik> ping that IP address that you want
<draik> if it's responding, its taken
<zorda> ping -c 4 123.456.789.xxx
<intelikey> there are netblocks reserved.  you need to research that issue.  before you waid off into it to deep.
<hammer> usamahashimi: it should start then automatically =)
<zorda>          ping -c 4 123.456.789.xxx
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: ahh much better
<draik> zorda, type that in a konsole window
<usamahashimi> hammer: hmm, lemme check
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: rerunning the xserver-xorg reconfigure made a good difference
<intelikey> one example 196.*.*.* is reserved
<zorda> kay
<draik> but change the numbers to reflect the IP address that you want
<hammer> usamahashimi: or just go to System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia change there anything twice and apply
<usamahashimi> hammer: thanks
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd i bet it set it to use nv in place of nvidia  but i could be wrong     grep -ie nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<draik> :(  no peers for the DVD torrent
<zorda> Hmm i got ping: unknown host 123.456.789.xxx
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i reran the configure and its working nicely now.
<en1gma> us ut possible to have a dual boot usb thumb drive
<zorda> that means its taken right?
<draik> zorda, change those numbers to the IP address that you want
<charlie5> hi, is there a way to make view filers in kde permanent (for ignoring .o, etc files)
<charlie5> <filters>
<en1gma> us ut possible to have a dual boot usb thumb drive
<nikon> time to install edgy be back. muahahaha
<larson9999> en1gma: shouuld be.  i haven't tried but i'm going to sometime this week.
<usamahashimi> hammer: now, after using gnome for many months, i switched to kde
<hammer> usamahashimi: my congratulations =)
<en1gma> i was thinking bout getting a thumbdrive but if i gonna dual boot i need to make sure i get a big one
<intelikey> charlie5 what's wrong with     menu itom " save profile "
<hammer> usamahashimi: and what d'u think about it?
<T3hWiz0rd> is there a way to add the most common used programs field in the kmenu on kubuntu?
<orkid__> i wouldn't use a usb stick as ahard disk. flash wears out
<draik> Is it faster to download the ISO?
<n3storm> goodmorning
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd right click on the task bar and set the menu to display the 5 most frequently used
<usamahashimi> hammer: gnome is too simple, u can not configure it according to ur needs, although its speedy but it sucks
<draik> rather than from the torrent?
<intelikey> or 10
<intelikey> pick a number
<zorda> hmm im sure there is a prog somewhere to do about 1000 pings at a time..
<charlie5> intelikey: hopefully nothing ... thanks ... i didn't realise that would save view filters ... sorry, i shoulda tried it
<n3storm> I can't dist-upgrade because a package is not being removed
<draik> zorda, change the command from 4 to 1000
<n3storm> is not a kubuntu package
<n3storm> how may I force the removal?
<n3storm> apt-get says a file is missing from the package
<intelikey> charlie5 don't appologize to me, i was just guessing.  i havent seen kde in quite some time.
<hammer> usamahashimi: i'd never actually used gnome =)
<T3hWiz0rd> k sweet thanks
<n3storm> "/var/lib/dpkg/info/spring-basedata.postrm: line 23: spring-modupdate: order not found"
<zorda> draik:  what?
<draik> zorda what IP address do you want on your network?
<T3hWiz0rd> alright...
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i am sure there are bugs, but edgy is certainly going to be a leaps and bounds for kubuntu.
<sheft> hello, i downloaded a .deb-file, how do i install it?
<charlie5> intelikey: ok, i'll try it anyhows
<hammer> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd great. good to hear it.
<cpk2> argh ubuntu.come/download redirects to that crappy download page now?!?!
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i think its safe to say it just whomped suse lol
<intelikey> :)
<zorda> Draik i need a bunch
<draik> ???
<draik> I thought you wanted to change your IP address on the network
<hammer> sheft: or just right-click =)
<intelikey> i would still be using mandrake 9 if it was still supported.....    @ T3hWiz0rd   :)
<usamahashimi> hammer: a person used to use kde can never ever like gnome (as he like customization), the gnome developers want u to use gnome according to their wills
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: lol you are your internal zealotism :-P
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i never did try mandrake.
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: maybe one day...
* zorda thinks and decides even the best noob script kiddy whould run too
<larson9999> lol@intelikey.
<intelikey> when it changed to mandriva it kinda lost me......
<T3hWiz0rd> why? name too fruity?
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<T3hWiz0rd> lol...
<larson9999> intelikey: well most of the versions after 9 were 'the best release ever'
<draik> from anyone reading this, does anyone know what zorda was trying to do?
<intelikey> yeah that and the french really showed their general contempt for "su"  about the same time.  that might have had some affect.
<zorda> thanks for all the help though
<zorda> no i dont know
<zorda> jusr bing stupid
<zorda> trying to find how to change my ip
<intelikey> larson9999 absoposalutely    :)
<zorda> but i was too stupid to keep it going
<larson9999> intelikey: actually, i was thinking about giving 2007 a go.  the inclusion of the 'wine' stuff almost made me give it a go.
<zorda> im sorry
<zorda> hmm
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmmf
<greg> hi everybody
<draik> sorry zorda, I think I may have misunderstood your needs
<intelikey> larson9999 i would if i could dl it at more than 4k/sec
<zorda> i think i have advansed to script kiddy couse i atcly came and admited i was stupid ans i was sorry
<zorda> No its my fault im a compleat dumb ass
<zorda> sorry
<zorda> Dumb arse
<T3hWiz0rd> gaim 2 beta? how risky...
<momal> apt-get -f install | says needs libuim3 or what ever | then running apt-get dist-upgrade | says it couln't be set up because of libuim3 trying to overwrite a file in another .deb file.
<zorda> lol
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<larson9999> intelikey: i used mdk from about 1998 until about 6 months ago.  i think i'll stick with *buntu for a while.  actually, i really like xubuntu.
<draik> It's ok zorda. If you tell me exactly what you want to do I can walk you through it
<zorda> really?
<zorda> i just wanted to change my ip
<intelikey> yeah xub is nice
<draik> zorda, are you running Dapper or Edgy?
<zorda> Dapper
<draik> Ok
<draik> Go to K Menu > System Settings > Network Settings
<intelikey> larson9999 i'm in a or several consoles about 98% of the time so linux is linux from this perspective.   minor differances in package/management is about it.
<zorda> i shuld have a box with pics of ether net cards right?
<draik> yup
<draik> eth0 is the specific one you should be looking at
<draik> enter Admin Mode
<zorda> Well i am learning how to conver KND to ubunto!
<usamahashimi> why there is no shipment of free cds of [k] ubuntu 6.10?
<zorda> ok
<zorda> there
<larson9999> intelikey: i'm in the gui a lot and i tend to feel the same way :)  and ubuntu has the better philosphy imho
<zorda> omfg
* zorda blinks
* zorda blinks again
<draik> double click on the eth0 line and then change it to manual and set the IP you want
<zorda> draik am i seeing what i think i am seeing?
<draik> depends, what are you seeing?
<zorda> i can make my own stadic...
<draik> yup
<larson9999> zorda: are you pickturing me in a thong?
<draik> that's what you're going to do
<draik> larson9999, I'm picturing you next to a few empty beers right now :)
<zorda> larson9999:  Why Yes, I am
<larson9999> draik: not bad.
<draik> LOL
<larson9999> zorda: you're system is more messed up than i thought
<ubuntu> if i just format my root partition and install will that screw with my /home in anyway??
<zorda> No
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<zorda> Im just stright
<T3hWiz0rd> the poor edgy repos are being molested
<zorda> You sre high
<cpk2> usamahashimi: I think they are only doing shipit for LTS releases
<zorda> Know put away the durgs for i crak a i beam on your head
<intelikey> ok i think i'll configure a kernel right quick    have another off net box that does some hoop jumping... later fellas and gals
<zorda> draik: Do you know a prog for pinging ips?
<larson9999> ubuntu during the install there is a place to tell it which partitions to format.
<draik> yes, it's called           ping
<larson9999> how about ping?
<zorda> I mean like 100 at a time
<zorda> or 10000000 of em
<draik> if you know the IP you want to ping, just type              ping -c (# of pings you want to do) Their.Own.IP.Address
<zorda> And if i dont?
<draik> then you can't
<draik> If you don't know you're friend's house, how do you know what door to knock on?
<zorda> So i fumble in the dark typing out ping -c 345,654.545 i milion times?
<draik> no
<larson9999> zorda what's the point of pinging a million times?
<draik> ping -c 4 192.168.0.1
<zorda> I mean a million diffrent pings
<zorda> othough
<usamahashimi> cpk2: hmm, it means dialup users like me now have some hard time!
<larson9999> zorda what's the point of pinging a million different pings?
<zorda> that might be a way to piss some one off
<draik> larson9999, sounds like zorda here wants to DoS a system
<zorda> To find out whitch are taken
<draik> Ping of Death
<zorda> No
<larson9999> draik: that's what i was thinking.
<draik> Hey zorda, what's your IP?
<larson9999> but i'm a network dummy.
<draik> your network IP
<zorda> I want to find out whitch are taken and whitch are not
<zorda> WHAT
<zorda> THAT ALL PING OF DEAHT IS!>!>
<draik> What is your network IP?
<zorda> danm
<zorda> umm
<zorda> Where do i find this ins Ubunto?
<zorda> i know in windows ut
<draik> find what/
<draik> ?
<zorda> network ip
<draik> ifconfig
<draik> just type that in konsole
<zorda> in komand?
<zorda> ok
<zorda> 192.168.1.100
<zorda> that me
<draik> ok
<draik> so then type this
<draik> ping 192.168.1.100
<cpk2> usamahashimi: I dont know I am willing to bet you might find people who might want to ship you a dvd if you are in their region =)
<zorda> lol
<zorda> i ping of deathed my slef right?
<draik> why not? You want to harm someone else?
<zorda> no
<zorda> i wanted to find a open ip
<draik> so what's with the million pings?
<zorda> to ping a millon difrent ips
<draik> who is the netadmin at your place?
<zorda> my self
<zorda> lol
<ubuntu> haalo@ all. i have bought me some weeks ago a core 2 duo e6700! my new board support 64bit? what for a version of kubuntu i have to use? the 32bit version or the 64? does the 64 version support core2 duo,(because there written amd64 & xeon. please help me
<draik> and you don't know which ones are taken???
<sF|Xemanth> has anybody done dapper -> edgy apt dist-upgrade ? will i get major probs ?
<zorda> look
<zorda> im loking at worldwide
<zorda> so i can find a new ip
<draik> world IP or for your network?
<zorda> no
<zorda> my own rouder / cable modam deal
<momal> sF|Xemanth: yes i did it and now my whole box is screwed.. so don't do it
<draik> 2 diff things
<draik> your modem IP or your router IP?
<sF|Xemanth> momal: :D
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<zorda> hmm modem seems smarter
<sF|Xemanth> momal: you had kde 355 in your dapper ?
<draik> momal, have you tried aptitude?
<draik> zorda, then call your ISP
<zorda> Thats all i can do?
<momal> yup aptitude just goes through some more but same prob at the end
<zorda> do that im scared i want a stadic ip thing?
<momal> and sF: yea i had kde 355
<zorda> i heard that works
<ubuntu> can sombody give me an advice 64-bit or 32bit version of kubuntu? (core 2 duo e6700 & gigabyte dq6
<draik> then pay more $$$ to your ISP and they will give you a static IP
<sF|Xemanth> momal: huh
<zorda> but murdocks going to buy my ass
<momal> sF: I had kde 3.5.5 installed in dapper... thats what you asked
<zorda> arse sorry
<zorda> Murder dock
<zorda> ill call him that
<momal> how can i set eth0 to goto dchp via console?
<Basic_py> if I setup a ubuntu package archive mirror, is that the same packages for kubuntu or do I need to setup a kubuntu package archive mirror too?
<draik> momal, I don't know about konsole, but I can help you through GUI if available
<sF|Xemanth> momal: i'm wondering that will same happen to me if i do edgy upgrade :|
<momal> can't dont' have any gui at all since it all broke trying to go to edgy
<zorda> well thanks a bunch for the hacking lessons draik
<draik> hacking???
<draik> yeah.......ok
<zorda> lol you tought me ping of death
<T3hWiz0rd> well that was interesting... lol
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: but know something thats more interesting? my cucumber melon lotion :-) lol
<draik> you're telling me T3hWiz0rd
<teflon> hi
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: you 1337 h4x0r you
<draik> LOL
<zorda> hmm
<draik> T3hWiz0rd: and don't you forget it!
<draik> LMAO
<elfstone> hello
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: lol *puts it in his boot log so he doesn't forget*
<teflon> Errhttp://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<teflon>   404 Not Found
<teflon> I keep getting that error
<zorda> ONLY OLD HACKERS CAN USE WISARD!
<teflon> can someone give me the real url?
<draik> T3hWiz0rd: Thank you, much appreciated
<Hobbsee> teflon: why are you using that anyway?
<T3hWiz0rd> shouldn't be a / after edgy i don't think lol
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<teflon> I'm trying to update to edgy
<elfstone> does anyone have ubuntu 6.10 and nvidia-glx-legacy drivers installed?
<zorda> LIKE 80s DAYS!
<teflon> !repos
<T3hWiz0rd> teflon: are they giving you some problems?
<T3hWiz0rd> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<teflon> well I don't know if I'm missing packages because I can't access that url
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: well mr. 1337 h4x0r
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: *snicker* i am gonna go get a coffee real fast.
<teflon> yeah I know how to add them but the intructions on kubuntu's website say that I should just og to the /etc/apt/sources and change all dapper words to edgy
<draik> T3hWiz0rd: and I'm going to get some sleep soon
<T3hWiz0rd> sleep
<T3hWiz0rd> YOU'RE NO HACKER! POSER!
<zorda> hey does sudo s work in ubunto?
<teflon> the sudo command?
<zorda> yea
<teflon> yes that does work
<zorda> i cant use it
<zorda> i cant type my pass owrd
<zorda> it was password but
<teflon> try installing it from the package manager
<zorda> says
<T3hWiz0rd> errrrr I really need to change the colours in irssi
<T3hWiz0rd> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know how to though?
<teflon> what should I do then to update guys?
<teflon> no?
<teflon> what is this !sources thing? why the question mark?
<zorda> becouse its late and things look wierd with your eyes sqinted
<teflon> lol sorry it is a bad time
<zorda> ok
<zorda> sorry
<teflon> well I need to go anyway I'll ask later on
<teflon> np
<tristan> hello all
<teflon> I'm sure I will find the answer anyways
<zorda> Hi TRSITAN!
<teflon> but can anyone tell me if I can leave sudo apt-get dist-update will it install all the packages automatically or wait for a prompt?
<tristan> I have a small question regarding upgrade (I have not done it yet). If I carefully look at the how to upgrade i see I have to reinstall kubuntu desktop. Will it erase my previous settings?
<MasterEvilAce> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorda> me so tired
<tristan> andersgo, I also have a gnome desktop, do I have to do anything else to upgrade that part
<momal> Can someone tell me how do I remove everything from my system expect the bear minimun then how to reinstall all edgy stuff for kubuntu-desktop ???
<zorda> boot the cd
<zorda> i will CRACK LESTAI!
<zorda> draik:  so if i change my rouders ip ill still be sending with the modams ip right?
<cpk2> momal: err why?
<draik> right
<zorda> And it is proably really ileagal to hack my cable modam
<zorda> And im afrade of the big house....
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know if either ext3 or fat32 has problems with saving large files, I'm having a massive slow down whenever I go above 200MB on a copy.
<zorda> FAT does
<lotusleaf> Where are the md5sums for: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/dvd/
<zorda> i think
<cpk2> hrmm well i think ext3 has problems around 4tB or somesuch
<morghanphoenix> Anything under 200MB is almost instant, above that I'm moving at 100KB/s
<cpk2> so try not to go above that
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<morghanphoenix> It's my portable drive, needs to keep windows compatability.
<lotusleaf> nevermind, this link is better and has md5sums: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/6.10/release/
<morghanphoenix> Only issue I've seen with ext3 is it's pretty slow on deleting files.
<lotusleaf> the kubuntu.org download page should just link to the latter link I posted rather than the former
<lotusleaf> or put the md5sums in the bittorrent directory at least =)
<morghanphoenix> As soon as I get all this stuff off the hard drive I'm going to edgy, want to make double sure nothing goes wrong that costs me my files.
<morghanphoenix> Fat32 definatly works better than ntfs did.
<momal> can anyone tell me how to get the output from apt-get into a file so i can get a copy of the errors
<morghanphoenix> Followed all instructions for ntfs compatability and still had massive amounts of data loss, thankfully it was mostly limited to jpgs and mp3s of which I had decents backups.
<momal> help someone????? need to know how to upgrade to edgy via dapper... seems dist-upgrade broke everything | it seems to be wanting something with libuim3 but trying to install that says it wants to overwrite a file in another .deb file
<morghanphoenix> there's an upgrade script
<teledyn> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<morghanphoenix> At least I think it's a script
<momal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades <-- yea thats what i used and it screwed it all up
<momal> can anyone tell me how to get the output from apt-get into a file so i can get a copy of the errors
<Admiral_Chicago> you should use kdesu "update-manager -c -d"
<teledyn> momal: try to uninstall the conflicting package temporarily and reinstall later, or else temporarily move the conflicting file to a different location
<momal> I have no gui at moment all back to console... umm can't ever time i run apt-get it says about packages and says to run apt-get -f install so i do then it doens't want to install it....
<momal> do you know how to get the output from apt-get to a file? then i can upload it and show you what it is doing
<teledyn> apt-get 2>&1 |tee apt-get .log
<Tanooki> Hey, is anyone else getting a "no root filesystem" error when trying to install 6.10?
<teledyn> Tanooki: did you select/create one during the install?
<momal> http://teammid.net/aptget.txt <-- thats what happens when i run apt-get -f install | i'll get the log from apt-get dist-upgrade now
<morghanphoenix> How do you move a full directory to a root only access area?
<jeh> hey folks
<teledyn> momal: as i said before...
<TheFuzzball> hello, I have just downloaded Kubuntu Edgy Alternate install CD and when I boot from it my keyboard doesn't work in text mode
<jeh> edgy is really, really nice!
<TheFuzzball> how can I fix?
<Lynoure> morghanphoenix: you do not need to move it
<ubuntu> elo
<Tanooki> Yes.  I already had partitions because I had Suse on there.  That didn't work so I wiped the disk (there wasn't anything important on it) and created new partitions.  Still got the error.
<ubuntu__> gruszczyn jestes
<teledyn> morghanphoenix: just change the perms on it with chmod/chown
<Admiral_Chicago> momal: try sudo dpkg-regonfigure xserver-xorg
<Lynoure> morghanphoenix: you can just change the permissions
<ubuntu> cmilu pakostrzale :P
<ubuntu__> huj ci w dupe
<Rajah3000> what's the best file sharing GUI; if any for kubuntu?
<draik> Goodnight all...
<JAG> fucking SOISK
<TheFuzzball> Rajah3000, Limewire
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying to drop all my themes and wallpapers with the rest of them, right now they're in my home and I want to free up space by moving them to the root partition.
<Jarcio> marcin
<Jarcio> zaraz masz kape
<Rajah3000> Word!...Ok, I was using gtk-gnutella on Ubuntu, but I'll try it out:-)
<teledyn> Admiral_Chicago: wtf does that have to do at all with his problem????
<Jarcio> grusczynski wylacz tego chata !!! zaraz masz jedynke z pracy na lekcji !!!
<Lynoure> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<teledyn> !pl |Jarcio
<ubotu> Jarcio: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Admiral_Chicago> teledyn: i assumed that may be part of the problem
<Jarcio> jebie wasza pomoc
<JAG> panowie
<Admiral_Chicago> as he can't launch X
<Jarcio> pierdole was jebane boty
<teledyn> Admiral_Chicago: and your assumption was completely off
<JAG> jaka jest komenda do czyszczenia ekranu w konsoli??
<TheFuzzball> anyway, How and I fix my keyboard problem
<TheFuzzball> ?
<teledyn> Admiral_Chicago: don't tell people to do things based on loose assumptions
<momal> xorg don't even exist at the moment since the dis-upgrade never completed... umm moving those files doesn't do anything
<teledyn> momal: i wrote and told you what to do 5 minutes ago
<Jarcio> nic dla ciebie patafianie
<Admiral_Chicago> try sudo aptitude purge libuim3
<Jarcio> hi my name's jarcio I'm looking for frends
<Admiral_Chicago> momal: try that command
<teledyn> Admiral_Chicago: no!
<Jarcio> momal
<JAG> chuj wam w dupe
<Tanooki> teledyn: Yes.  I already had partitions because I had Suse on there.  I intended to simply overwrite it.  That didn't work so I wiped the disk (there wasn't anything important on it) and created new partitions.  Still got the error.
<JAG> WINDOWS RULEZZ :P
<JAG> d
<JAG> d
<JAG> d
<JAG> d
<JAG> d
<JAG> d
<teledyn> either temporarily move those 2 files or try to remove libuim0
<TheFuzzball> JAG, windows are very necesary :)
<morghanphoenix> Tell that to my girlfriend's still patching XP box, I started updating it around noon, it's 13 hours later.
<momal> doesn't work anyway
<TheFuzzball> lol
<momal> http://teammid.net/aptitude.txt
<teledyn> Tanooki: you created the partitions but did you assign the mount point /  to one of them?
<TheFuzzball> can someone help me with the Kubuntu 6.10 installer please??
<Tanooki> Yes.  At the "Prepare mount points" dialog I assigned one of them to /
<teledyn> momal: are you going to just keep ignoring me?
<TheFuzzball> the keyboard doesn't work when I try to install
<teledyn> fine, I will just put you on ignore
<momal> i tried dpkg-reconfigure
<momal> i said xorg isn't even on
<Tanooki> teledyn:  I press "Continue" and the error pops up.
<momal> thats all you said and to move the files... i tried that
<momal> i tried removing the package and doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> momal: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/uim/+bug/62211
<Admiral_Chicago> there is no resolution yet
<teledyn> momal: you moved the files?
<momal> i moved the files it was trying to over write i moved the .deb files
<momal> still same errors
<ziabice> hi!
<teledyn> momal: what is this then?  "trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/uim.mo', which is also in package libuim0"
<momal> yea i removed that file and it still shows
<teledyn> momal: if you do ls -la /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/uim.mo', which is also in package libuim0  what does it show?
<teledyn> oops
<teledyn> momal: if you do ls -la /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/uim.mo'  what does it show?
<teledyn> momal: if you do ls -la /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/uim.mo
<momal> nothing
<momal> doesn't exist
<momal> file isn't there
<teledyn> Tanooki: if you go into a shell and type 'mount' do you see the target for the installer mounted?
<arnau> Hello. Somebody can help me about printers configuration?
<teledyn> momal: what about   dpkg -P libuim0
<momal> admiral_chicago: then how can i not use uim?? and use kubuntu ?
<Tanooki> teledyn: nope
<teledyn> Tanooki: i'm not sure what's going on.  you should see the the target partition mounted somewhere
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i'm researching now
<the-erm> Is there a special way to upgrade kubuntu?
<teledyn> momal: is this blocking your whole upgrade, or just the installation of these packages?
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems like it is critical to X as it is an input library
<Tanooki> teledyn:  there's no /dev/hda anything mounted.
<teledyn> !upgrade |the-erm
<ubotu> the-erm: For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<momal> ok seemed that did it now i have to figure out what has been installed and what hasn't >_<
<Admiral_Chicago> momal: i'd sign up to the launchpad site, report the bug and follow the change log
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/uim/+bug/62211 i've already edited slightly
<Admiral_Chicago> you may want to show ways to duplicate the bug
<teledyn> Tanooki: what is the output of mount?  can you paste it in #flood?
<jeh> does kubuntu have a package search function? i need a package that has /usr/include/linux/string.h
<teledyn> jeh: apt-file
<jeh> teledyn: ah, of course. thanks
<teledyn> jeh: that is a package content search function.  apt-cache will search for packages
<jeh> teledyn: yes, i need just that
<jeh> on my debian that file is in the kernel-headers package, but not on edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> jeh apt-cache search
<Rajah3000> does anyone know what in Kubuntu you would open a '.run' file in?
<teledyn> Admiral_Chicago: that will not find a file in a package.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i need to read closer
<Admiral_Chicago> it's 3 in the morning here
<teledyn> Admiral_Chicago: i know you want to be helpful and all, but you're advice to people is crap.
<Admiral_Chicago> teledyn: not usually i'm just really tired
<teledyn> ok
<jeh> Admiral_Chicago: "apt-cache search /my/missing/file"?
<Jarcio> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> jeh: no that searches your sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> your repos
<Admiral_Chicago> see, tired
<jeh> :)
<the-erm> teledyn: thanks for the info.
<jeh> debian has this site where you can do just this, packages.debian.org
<teledyn> jeh: i explained what to use
<Tanooki> teledyn: pasted it
<teledyn> Tanooki: its definitely not mounted at all.  something went wrong with the installer.  maybe try a different CD
<teledyn> Tanooki: are you trying to do anything unusual with the filesystem?
<chakie_work> teledyn: sorry, i must be a bit thick
<Tanooki> teledyn:  I don't think so.  I want an 80MB /boot with ext2, a 640MB swap, and a the rest of the disk, 11GB, to be / and also ext2
<teledyn> Tanooki: also, i think you can see the output of the installer on one of the VTs  - try ctrl-alt-[F1|F2|F3]  and see if there log output from the installer which might help you debug it
<teledyn> Tanooki: and is it a standard IDE controller?  is it perhaps a strange model or really new?
<rohan> are there any known edgy problems ?! since everytime i use the kubuntu 6.10 live cd, i get a message on the desktop "Kdesktop: The protocol for thee file application died unexpectedly." and my desktop is completely blank, no install or examples icon either !
<teledyn> rohan: see /topic for known problems
<rohan> teledyn: yes, i did see there are no known problems
<rohan> then is it a bug in konqi ?
<rohan> *kubuntu
<rohan> and, none of the vt's are working ! they are just displaying some wildly scrolling garble
<Tanooki> No, It's an intel 440BX i think... the machine is a Toshiab Tecra 8100.  Fairly standard PIII type machine.
<rohan> some green blocks
<momal> http://teammid.net/aptgetkubuntu.txt <-- :S help
* T3hWiz0rd pets kubuntu edgy
<T3hWiz0rd> soo much smoother
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: :P
<chakie_work> hm, no package contains /usr/include/linux/string.h. can this be true?
<rohan> it is ? :P
<T3hWiz0rd> zomg! its rohan!
<rohan> it has so many goddman problems !
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: ;)
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: i haven't had a single issue yet.
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: there are icons on the desktop ?
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: what issues did you have?
<rohan> 11:13 < rohan> and, none of the vt's are working ! they are just displaying some wildly scrolling garble
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: yeah, but i disabled icons after i reconfigured kde
<chakie_work> but /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h includes /usr/include/linux/string.h. something is now a bit broken
<rohan> i mean, there were examples and install icons ?
<teledyn> Tanooki: hmm very odd
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: everything worked fine...
<momal> kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: but i upgraded from a dapper install
<momal> E: broken packages >_<
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: ah
<teledyn> Tanooki: i'd try another CD.
<T3hWiz0rd> momal: i am beginning to think kubuntu simply hates you.
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: remember to checksum your CD's before you burn them and install from them.
<momal> worked before edgy came along >_<
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: the iso's you mean ? :P
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: yup
<Electrolyte> Has anyone else got a problem with fglrx on Edgy?
<Electrolyte> A friend of mine and me can't get it to work.
<Electrolyte> We've lost all 3D acceleration :/
<chakie_work> darn, i can't develop on this system, the kernel/libc headers are broken
<chakie_work> /usr/include/asm/io.h refers to non-existing files
<momal> seemed i isntalled 1 lib file and xorg wants to isntall now... lol! gotta love the message "If we screw something up, restore it" that was what it said when it backed up my xorg.conf file
* Electrolyte is thinking of switching to Freespire :/
<yacoob> why is that, Electrolyte?
<GNAM> auauua Freespire
<morghanphoenix> fglrx works fine on dapper
<momal> ls
<Electrolyte> yacoob - Freespire works out of the box.
<lotusleaf> Electrolyte: Freespire went in my garbage box
<chakie_work> can someone check wether their edgy has a /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h and wether it #includes a linux/string.h file?
<morghanphoenix> I really don't see much in the listed changes between 6.06 & 6.10 that seems interesting.
<Electrolyte> I've lost all 3D acceleration and tons of configurations are broken thanks to the upgrade.
<Electrolyte> I can't even burn the Edgy ISO to disc because I don't have a disc that's large enough :/
<morghanphoenix> I though it was under 700
<Electrolyte> And like I said last night, I lost 4 RAM sticks after the upgrade.
<lotusleaf> Electrolyte: when I installed Freespire, my computer exploded
<Electrolyte> When I upgraded to Edgy, I lost 2GB RAM.
<morghanphoenix> Lost RAM sticks?
<lotusleaf> Electrolyte: I'm still picking pieces out of the wall
<intelikey> don't fiddle around in the ram
<lotusleaf> Electrolyte: after I installed Freespire, my cat lost all of its hair
<Electrolyte> lotusleaf: Stop trying to be funny.
<chakie_work> fsck
<lotusleaf> Electrolyte: likewise ;)
<morghanphoenix> How do you lose RAM sticks?
<intelikey>  " cat /proc/driver/rtc "
<Electrolyte> I don't know, but when I was booting up into Kubuntu Edgy the system rebooted, then I kept getting a kernel PANIC.
<intelikey> morghanphoenix use a 12v test light to test them ?
<teledyn> chakie_work: apt-get install apt-file; apt-file update; apt-file search <string>
<chakie_work> teledyn: yes, i did just that. it's that the file doesn't exist in any package at all
<intelikey> fsck is the command for checking a file system for errors
<intelikey> f s  files system   ck check
<morghanphoenix> I burned one up before, but I was putting RAM into an old dell and it wasn't connecting fully, made the whole stick glow red and smell really tasty.
<teledyn> chakie_work: what about:   cd /usr/include; find ./ -name string.h
<chakie_work> teledyn: there is the norma /usr/include/string.h
<intelikey> morghanphoenix if you let the smoke out of thows little electronic parts they don't ever seem to work right again.
<chakie_work> teledyn: but nothing in linux/
<intelikey> teledyn find /usr/include -name string.h         no need to cd
<root> eii
<root> darme el servidor espaol
<teledyn> dpkg -S  /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h  will tell you what package owns it
<morghanphoenix> It's sitting on the supervisors desk at work as an example of what RAM shouldn't do.
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: see-
<rohan> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt/hda1/Downloads$ md5sum kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<rohan> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e  kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<chakie_work> teledyn: /usr/include/asm/io.h includes /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h which looks for <linux/string.h>
<rohan> that helps ? :P
<cristiano> hello all! i'm an italian kubuntu user and i'd like to set up a little community to create the kubuntu-it website (i see it doesn't exist) who to talk to?!?
<teledyn> dpkg -L linux-libc-dev | less
<chakie_work> teledyn: nope, not there
<morghanphoenix> Is there a linux games channel?
<cristiano> so no info for me?
<momal> WAAAAAHOOOOO F*** YEA!
<teledyn> usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.18-1/include/linux/string.h
<momal> sorry for swearing but finally got it al working
<momal> wow konversation looks different from last one >_<
<chakie_work> teledyn: ok, 2.6.17 comes with edgy, you have installed it manually?
<rohan> momal: yes, konversation 0.12.x that is with kde 3.5.5 is better
<teledyn> chakie_work: actually that was from an old system that had debian on it
<intelikey> #tome  or  #linux-tome     i really don't know.
<intelikey> !tome
<chakie_work> teledyn: ok
<ubotu> tome: A single-player, text-based, dungeon simulation game.. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-1 (dapper), package size 2307 kB, installed size 9460 kB
<teledyn> chakie_work: i was just running locate to see what showed up.  that was in one of my backup archives
<intelikey> ubotu not that.....
<momal> konversation.. 0.12x? that woudl be kopete wouln't it ? im running 1.0.1 for konversation :p
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<chakie_work> teledyn: interesting. my dapper doesn't have that file either
<cristiano> the new 6.10 rocks! it just needs something like 5 secs to boot! O___O
<chakie_work> teledyn: bu my debian sarge does
<teledyn> chakie_work: its not part of the linux-headers package?
<chakie_work> teledyn: in linux-kernel-headers on sarge
<intelikey> chakie_work what you looking for anyway ?
<oswaldo> someone know install counter-strike on kubuntu???
<oswaldo> someone know install counter-strike on kubuntu???
<chakie_work> intelikey: /usr/include/asm/io.h includes /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h which looks for <linux/string.h>
<nebur> someone speak spanish?
<morghanphoenix> Been trying that myself
<chakie_work> intelikey: and <linux/string.h> is missing
<oswaldo> yes yo hablo espaol
<oswaldo> yo hablo espaol
<oswaldo> soy espaol
<morghanphoenix> Can't get counter strike or quake working.
<nebur> hola, oswaldo
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install linux-headers
<morghanphoenix> Doom and cube run great though.
<oswaldo> tu tienes counter-strike en linux
<chakie_work> teledyn: i have both linux-headers-2.6.17-10 and linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic installed. nothing there
<morghanphoenix> I need to find my UO disc to see if the iris client  does well.
<nebur> no, me acabo de instalar kubuntu para probarlo y eso queria saber... de algun juego o programa que merezca la pena instalar...
<teledyn> chakie_work: did you try  updatedb then use the locate command?
<chakie_work> teledyn: let me see
<chakie_work> intelikey: E: Package linux-headers has no installation candidate
<oswaldo> where can I get doom 3 for linux? morghanphoenix
<oswaldo> where can I get doom 3 for linux? morghanphoenix
<oswaldo> where can I get doom 3 for linux? morghanphoenix
<intelikey> chakie_work i noticed you specified i386   you have i386  ?
<cpk2> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Electrolyte> Well, I have Kubuntu Edgy mostly back to how I used to have it before.
<chakie_work> intelikey: yes, a p4
<Electrolyte> Just that I still can't get FGLRX to work.
<cristiano> any of the Kubuntu guru online?!pls i need a little info
<morghanphoenix> Haven't found 3 myself, running 2
<momal> edgy runs a ton faster then dapper me thinkz
<oswaldo> ahm okis nebur
<intelikey> but is the installed system i386   or i586/i686  smp ?
<oswaldo> tb hay un canal de #kubuntu-es en espaol
<chakie_work> slow machine...
<momal> lol this will be interesting if vmware runs without needing a reinstall
<Lynoure> I misclicked and the trashcan disappeared from the panel, how can I get it back? (I tried googling, could not find the answer)
<teledyn> momal: if its a different kernel it will need a reinstall
<momal> yea :p
<intelikey> chakie_work   uname -r      does it show   *386  ?
<momal> although it did update something to do with vmware
<chakie_work> teledyn: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/include/linux/string.h
<teledyn> momal: because it requires the modules built against your kernel
<chakie_work> intelikey: "2.6.17-10-generic"
<intelikey> that might be part of the problem
<chakie_work> intelikey: perhaps. uname -a gives i686
<teledyn> mine gives 2.6.17-10-generic
<oswaldo> look, get el download link for doom 3
<oswaldo> look, get el download link for doom 3
<oswaldo> look, get el download link for doom 3
<oswaldo> look, get the download link for doom 3
<oswaldo> look, get the download link for doom 3
<intelikey> yes but that is actual machine arch.  not software oprimization
<cpk2> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> well you should!
<morghanphoenix> Do you have a client malfunction, or are you just typing everything three times?
<cpk2> actually it was 5
<chakie_work> teledyn, intelikey: i think something should symlink into  /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10/include/ ?
<Lynoure> ok, found it now
<morghanphoenix> Only three when I started typing, and it was three little red lines when he asked me about doom 3
<oswaldo> someone, where get doom 3 free?
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: it'll get better.
<intelikey> chakie_work ok   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic       and see what happens.
<Electrolyte> Anyone else had problems with fglrx?
<rohan> T3hWiz0rd: eh ?
<oswaldo> someone, where get doom 3 free?
<oswaldo> someone, where get doom 3 free?
<chakie_work> intelikey: already have that package
<Electrolyte> You can't.
<Electrolyte> oswaldo: You have to buy it.
<T3hWiz0rd> rohan: iunno... just encouraging you my indian friend :-)
<morghanphoenix> Damn, that was why I was asking about a games channel, figured it wasn't distro specific enough for this room.
<cpk2> no... pretty sure doom is free now
<chakie_work> intelikey: the header was found there too, btw
<Electrolyte> Doom 3? cpk2, I don't think so.
<intelikey> chakie_work ok that's the problem  it's looking for i386 but you have generic
<teledyn> chakie_work: is this a compiler error you're getting?
<chakie_work> intelikey: so the kernel package is actually to blame?
<chakie_work> teledyn: yes
<chakie_work> /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h:4:26: error: linux/string.h: No such file or directory
<teledyn> chakie_work: what's the actual error?
<teledyn> ah
<chakie_work> before that some "in file included from"
<Electrolyte> WIll have to go off and swap the RAM out from my server into this machine in a second.
<intelikey> chakie_work  have to adjust that accordingly      no it should get the arch from the `uname -r`  or some preset veriable
<teledyn> chakie_work: maybe you need to install bin86?   just a wild guess
<teledyn> maybe something else is wrong and throwing off the compiler
<intelikey> and seeing that   set | grep -ie i386     turns up blank i'd say the configure/makefile is to blame
<chakie_work> teledyn: this worked ok a few hours back as a dapper,
<chakie_work> teledyn: checking
<intelikey> they have assumed i386   when it could be anything.
<intelikey> chakie_work but dapper wasn't using the   2.6.17-10-generic  kernel  and thus the includes for   asm-generic  rather than asm-i386
<chakie_work> intelikey: perhaps. i think dapper had some -ix86 kernel
<yacoob> Speaking of which
<yacoob> which edgy packages are optimized for various architectures?
<chakie_work> intelikey: maybe i could simulate it by doing some creative symlinking?
<intelikey> yacoob obviously not the "generic" ones.
<intelikey> yes maybe
<yacoob> intelikey, kernel and glibc I see. Anything more?
<osh_> Could someone test something for me? With mozilla, go to http://aftonbladet.se/ Does your browser close instantly when you go there?
<chakie_work> intelikey: oh, there is a linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 package
<chakie_work> intelikey: i'll try with that one first
<intelikey> ln -s yacoob lots of the dev stuff   headers and so forth  are arch oriented
<intelikey> yacoob without the symlink   lol
<giamma> hi to all
<cheewie> whera do i fint the formate stuff?
<intelikey> chakie_work also get the headers for i386
<ubuntu> Hi
<teledyn> actually the generic one seems to be 586 optimized based on the kernel .config
<chakie_work> intelikey: yup, this time i was way ahead :)
<intelikey> cheewie ?
<intelikey> the do what ?
<cheewie> ye that stuff when i will formate a hdd
<intelikey> mkfs
<teledyn> chakie_work: the 386 kernel is less optimized than the generic one
<intelikey> what file system you want cheewie ?
<cheewie> where d i find it on desktop mode?
<chakie_work> teledyn: well, if the alternative is not getting work done, it doesn't matter
<cheewie> ec3 ?
<cheewie> ex3
<rolando> hi
<cheewie> or what is the best to use?
<chakie_work> reboot time
<intelikey> konsole  type  mkfs    and hit the tab key a couple of times
<rolando> how can i upgrade to new kubuntu 6.10 without downloading the whole ISO?
<rolando> from 6.06
<momal> !codec
<ziabice> rolando: update-manager -c -d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> and if you want ext3     mkfs.ext3 /dev/<device to make the file system on>
<ziabice> rolando: it is written into the release notes...
<momal> looking for the howto on installing the dvd/win32/mp3 playback
<momal> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cheewie> is ther enot anu console mode?
<rolando> ziabice: thanx
<rolando> i dont have to change anything in the sources.list then?
<ubuntu> Help
<intelikey> cheewie example;  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda1            that's first partition on first hdar drive  format to ext3
<ziabice> rolando: gksu "update-manager -c -d"
<giamma> cristiano, are you there? :D
<ziabice> rolando: it's all automatic
<cristiano> here and there giamma :D
<rolando> ok ok
<ziabice> italiani in cha ;)
<ziabice> italiani in chan ;)
<cristiano> si ziabice
<giamma> chan?
<cristiano> to speak italian go to ubuntu-it
<giamma> :P
<cristiano> i'm there
<ziabice> giamma: chan = channel
<giamma> ah, ok, thanks
<wombatunder> could someone please help me one on one?
<cristiano> people why nvidia-settings does not save my settings even if i'm root?each time i boot i need to change again my gamma :(
<wombatunder> I'm trying to setup kubuntu
<cristiano> wombatunder: which kind of help do u need?
<chakie_work> hm
<wombatunder> I have some complicated partition issues
<kristjan> omg I can't find /etc in edgy I
<momal> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (dapper-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<chakie_work> teledyn, intelikey: no difference when running a i386 kernel
<intelikey> kristjan try konsole
<kristjan> intelikey: what should I type?
<chakie_work> /usr/include/asm-i386/io.h just refers to a file that doesn't exist in any normal search paths
<intelikey> chakie_work you have now the files ?
<wombatunder> cristiano??
<intelikey> kristjan ls /etc
<johan_> hej. yakuake wont start, and its driving me crazy. help anyone?
<intelikey> kristjan what are you wanting to don in /etc
<kristjan> intelikey: I see /etc
<chakie_work> intelikey: sure, in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386/include/linux/string.h
<kristjan> intelikey: I\m in panic cause konqueror doesn't browse into /
<chakie_work> intelikey: as well as in generic and one without any extension
<chakie_work> intelikey: but nothing links to those files, so nothing tries to find them there
<yacoob> Hmm.
<intelikey> kristjan why do you want konq in /   running it as root ?
<yacoob> Is there any .swf player?
<yacoob> I mean, outside the browser.
<yacoob> (under windows Media Player Classic plays swf)
<intelikey> chakie_work what or where is it looking ?
<ziabice> kristjan: I fired a bug report on launchpad about that
<ziabice> kristjan: with a solution to the problem
<kristjan> ziabice: is that a new feature?
<cristiano> wombatunder: tell me
<chakie_work> intelikey: that i don't know, but why should the compiler look into /usr/src if nothing in /usr/include links there?
<ziabice> kristjan: one moment and I'll tell you the URL
<chakie_work> intelikey: back in the good old days /usr/include/linux was a symlink to the kernel sources
<ziabice> kristjan: for me is a bug, they call it "feature"... ;)
<intelikey> chakie_work idk.   that's edgy for ya       try a   ldconfig     and see if it helps
<johan_> libflash-swfplayer
<kristjan> ziabice: so basically they want to hide / from user?
<ziabice> kristjan: look here https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/67314
<ziabice> kristjan: yes...
<chakie_work> intelikey: ldconfig has nothing to do with headers, afaik
<ziabice> kristjan: they think a user is too stoopid
<ziabice> ops.. stupid ;)
<wombatunder> My original windows install died so I installed a second hdd and re-installed windows on a 20 gig partition and am now trying to install Kubuntu on the remaining space ion the new hard drive
<ziabice> kristjan: BTW hust remove or rename the file .hidden in your / dir
<yacoob> johan_, thanks.
<ziabice> kristjan: BTW just remove or rename the file .hidden in your / dir
<ziabice> sorry for my typos...
<CVirus> damn .... while I was upgrading to edgy, this happened http://rafb.net/paste/results/TeHUe673.html
<chakie_work> on a debian sarge /usr/include/linux/string.h comes from linux-kernel-headers, on edgy /usr/include/linux/ comes from linux-libc-dev, which seems stupid
<kristjan> ziabice: should I add comment to this bug that I also have it_
<the-erm> Now you're scaring me CVirus.
<wombatunder> cristiano: I think the kubuntu install is going to try to change stuff on the original hard drive, which is NTFS and I don't want touched, but would like to be able to see.
<rohan> CVirus: try dist upgrade again
<grothesk> Hello!
<intelikey> the nomanclature of the linux file system is about as open as the code....     for instants in dapper kdm writes in  /root/   something i thought should never be done by a user interactive app   but they saw nothing wrong with hard coding  /root/ into kdm  so that ever user actually alters data in /root/     ;/
<CVirus> rohan: it tells me to run apt-get -f install
<morghanphoenix> code 1 is not your friend
<rohan> CVirus: ah yes, do that .. that'll help :)
<grothesk> In Edgy, my soundcard is  not the first sounddevice that ist used. It is my tvcard instead. How do I set my soundcard al default audiodevice?
<morghanphoenix> Wow, that freed up a LOT of space!
<intelikey> edgy doesn't supprise me yet.....
<morghanphoenix> All these lovely stories about edgy upgrades, how do I just upgrade KDE?
<|lostbyte|> Any one here had a sucessfull edgy upgrade, raise your hands ?
<cristiano> wombatunder: u need an unpartioned empty space for linux
<rohan> morghanphoenix: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ziabice> kristjan: I think that every kubuntu user have it, it's a kubuntu-default-settings behavior...
<cristiano> wombatunder: u should use a program like partition magic or qtparted to use some of the empty space of the NTFS partition to create an empty partition with no filesystem on it
<chakie_work> fsck, i'm at loss here. seems that i have to reinstall dapper so that i can get on with work :(
<wombatunder> cristiano: I am upto step 6 in the install and am worried about the line "GRUB will be installed to (hd0)" as I assume this means Primary Master Drive?
<cristiano> wombatunder: don't u have any other hd?
<wombatunder> cristiano:I have 20 gig of empty space for linux to use
<kristjan> ziabice: hmm I guess I'll leave /.hidden there and browse with "shoe hidden files"
<morghanphoenix> ARGH! How can I tell what's using SDA1 so I can kill it and remove my external drive?
<cristiano> wombatunder: u can tell ubiquity to use that space, u should "manual edit" the partition table during installation
<ziabice> kristjan: I simply renamed it
<morghanphoenix> Ack! third times a charm, didn't even work cli, guess whatever was using it quit on it's own
<rickympl> hello, everyone
<ziabice> kristjan: but maybe the best practice is to edit the file that it point to
<wombatunder> cristiano:I have two hhd's one NTFS as Primary Master and one 40 gig as Secondary master. I have my new windows install running from a 20 gig partition on the Secondary Master and want to install Kubuntu on the sapre 20 gig on the Secondary master. Does this "GRUB will be installed to (hd0)" mean the install is going to try to write to the Primary master?
<anil> HI all, I have a problem while booting into my ubuntu machine. Actually I tried updating kubuntu to 3.5.5 a couple of days before and this happened. I would like to know where can I find some kind of a log file so that I can paste it in here for your feedback. Thanks.
<morghanphoenix> Can I remove the autoruns from an external hard drive, I think all it does is load the logo for windows icons.
<ziabice> kristjan: the file /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root
<cristiano> wombatunder: yes but it should be not a prob
<rickympl> im having problems with my keyboard layouts,when i go to kcontrol-regional & accessiblity-keyboard layout, i get no options for available keyboard layouts
<wombatunder> how will it write to an NTFS partition?
<cristiano> wombatunder: Grub is written in the MBR not properly on the NTFS partition ;)
<morghanphoenix> It says kubuntu-desktop is at it's newest version, I want to upgrade KDE to the version used in edgy without going to edgy.
<wombatunder> cristiano:AHH, I understand now. Thank you!!
<rolando> is it possible that everybody is trying to upgrade to new version and thats why i cant use update-manager properly, or is it just me?
<cristiano> wombatunder: u welcome ;)
<morghanphoenix> I've heard lots of people complaining about update-managet and dist-upgrade.
<morghanphoenix> *manager
<morghanphoenix> stupid keyboard
<the-erm> ... don't tell me that I'm upgrading right now.
<morghanphoenix> Microsoft natural keyboards are anything but natural
<anil> any one out there who can help me out
<the-erm> 15 min left for the downloads.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: i love my microsoft keyboard
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: i think its the one thing microsoft did right.
<anil> HI all, I have a problem while booting into my ubuntu machine. Actually I tried updating kubuntu to 3.5.5 a couple of days before and this happened. I would like to know where can I find some kind of a log file so that I can paste it in here for your feedback. Thanks.
<cheewie> on the desktop edition is there any grafic appz to run when i will formate a hdd
<morghanphoenix> I feel like I'm playing twister without the being drunk and naked part.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: well what type are you sing? one of hte ones that seperates the keys in the middle?
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: or one of the actual natural ones that just have nicer spaced keys
<morghanphoenix> Yeah
<morghanphoenix> That whole wave thing
<T3hWiz0rd> ahh you got one of those... ew.
<morghanphoenix> really annoying, but I have problems with the usb keyboard so I'm stuck with this one.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: get one of their Multimedia boards. So much nicer, I love microsoft keyboards and mice.
<rickympl> can anyone help me out?
<morghanphoenix> I love my logitech ones, but they're usb
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: i have big hands and their keys and mice fit me perfectly.
<morghanphoenix> I have big hands too, but I have to type with my elbows out like I'm doing the funky chicken or something similar
<maverick> password
<nekromaan> good morning :), i upgraded from dapper -> edgy since edgy was alpha knot 3; i had the nv drivers 87.4x installed which jerks in games, then i upgraded to 89.xx and it jerks too, there is no driver problem, there must be something different or?
<duckdown> Hi all... When I try to run 'screen' when I su to another user, it keeps telling me it cannot open /dev/ptyX .. How can I fix this problem?
<maverick> nekromann: should i update to edgy now..i mean do u advice me to do so?
<morghanphoenix> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<nekromaan> maverick: edgy is now final, you can upgrade it, but if you have an nv-card and you like playing games, then i  dont know if the driver will work properly
<morghanphoenix> Argh! Even KDE.org gives me a link to the kubuntu site telling me 3.5.5 is included in edgy and to upgrade!
<rolando> you can install 3.5.5 and not upgrade
<cheewie> what for good ftp client os out to linux
<morghanphoenix> How please?
<morghanphoenix> I can't seem to find it
<rolando> ill give you the link
<Tm_T> cheewie: konqueror?
<morghanphoenix> Thanks, been hearing too many issues to go to edgy just yet.
<rolando> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<cheewie> Tm_T where do i find that one?
<rolando> thats how i did it
<DocTomoe> Hi ... for some reason, my kmail refuses to save POP/SMTP passwords, and prompts me any time a connection is made. What am I to do?
<nekromaan> does somebody use edgy with nv-drivers and tried a game? does it work in a normal way or jerking?
<rolando> DocTomoe: tried using kdewallet?
<Tm_T> cheewie: konqueror is the filemanager you use in KDE, also it works as web browser etc.
<DocTomoe> rolando: jupp, and kde-wallet curiously asket to unlock the wallet when I first entered the passwords in the configuration dialouge of kmail
<cheewie> oh thanks
<rolando> then no idea
<morghanphoenix> Works pretty well as a web browser, although I've found it's masking to leave something to be desired.
<anil> The following is the link to my Xorg.0.log file.. There are some errors at the end of the file. Please check them out and give me some feedback. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28634/
<Electrolyte> I can't get FGLRX to work at all.
<Electrolyte> It's completely broken :/
<Electrolyte> And I think my motherboard is on it's way out, since the RAM sticks are working again _
<Electrolyte> Anyone else having trouble getting fglrx to work?
<rlj> about to do a dist-upgrade to edgy, hoping it will be a painless process. apt-get says kubuntu-desktop will be removed. is this default behaviour?
<Tm_T> rlj: try to install kubuntu-desktop?
<rlj> also, why are some packages held back? are they conflicting with some i have installed?
<rlj> i have kubuntu-desktop installed
<maverick> guys, i've just installed azureus...it won't allow me to download it sayes "operation not permitted, setlength fails....."
<rlj> apt-get dist-upgrade says before the proceed? y/n prompt that kubuntu-desktop is one of the packages that will be removed
<maverick> also Ktorrent says operation not permitted...
<morghanphoenix> Wow, 266M install for KDE
<rlj> was just wondering if that is expected
<Tm_T> rlj: Yup, you prolly have something outside from ubuntu repositories that causes some pain, just reinstall kubuntu-desktop now, I think it will take some packages uptodate with it.
<Electrolyte> I wouldn't recommend ANYONE upgrading to Edgy if they have an ATI graphics card.
<rolando> maverick: maybe you want to save your downloads in a place where you cant?
<morghanphoenix> I've heard the same problem with nvidia
<rolando> Electrolyte: dont tell me that, im doing it right now
<maverick> no am downloading it, in an ordinary partition...
<rolando> :S
<morghanphoenix> That's one of the main reasons I'm not upgrading
<Electrolyte> Well rolando, my X850XT is stuck in software mode :/
<Electrolyte> I just can't get fglrx to function.
<rolando> what drivers?
<Electrolyte> So no more UT2004 for me :'(
<maverick> rolando:"/media/drive-1/
<Electrolyte> fglrx.
<Tm_T> rlj: Works?
<morghanphoenix> It seems strange though, lots of people oohing and awwing at edgy, using the same hardware as the ones crying over thier broke 'puters.
<Tm_T> morghanphoenix: Here it just been working, but I do know it could be different in other system.
<rolando> maverick: your user must be allowed to write there
<rolando> try other directory
<rlj> Tm_T: hm, so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (which would upgrade it from latest dapper to latest edgy) says it can't proceed because amarok, kde-guidance, kde-guidance-powermanager, language-selector-qt and xorg won't be installed
<Electrolyte> If I could do a fresh install I would do.
<Electrolyte> But I don't have a disc to burn the ISO :(
<rlj> Tm_T: i already have dapper amarok installed btw
<Tm_T> rlj: hmm, and if you try to (re)install xorg, it says...
<rlj> Tm_T: however, it might be that binary xorg ati driver (which i currently don't use anyway) might be messing up
<Tm_T> rlj: Yup, might be.
<rlj> xorg: Depends: xutils (>= 1:1.0.1-1) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<Electrolyte> I have xorg-driver-fglrx installed.
<Electrolyte> Not that binary one.
<T3hWiz0rd> I am beginning to wonder if i am in a rare minority today that edgy simply... worked... for
<morghanphoenix> I figure between the athlon, nvidia, quantum, via and toshiba parts of my system everything is pretty common so there should be no hardware issues for me.
<Tm_T> rlj: I see, xutils/edgy uptodate 1:7.1.1ubuntu6
<rlj> hm, description in xutils in adept says it help smoothly upgrade from 5.04. i wonder if the desc is outdated or if the whole packages is obsolete?
<Tm_T> rlj: Smells like your repositories isn't fully updated or something.
<Tm_T> rlj: You're trying to upgrade to exgy, right?
<rlj> they should be. hm. think i'm syncing to au.archive.ubuntu.com for some reason
<rlj> Tm_T: yep
<maverick> dude i knwo wht u're talking abt..this is not my problem, anyway thanks i solved it
<Tm_T> rlj: And you now have dapper, right?
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, 2 min later and KDE 3.5.5 upgrad is half done, the windows update took 13 hours and I had to download it from a non-microsoft site because I don't have active-x turned on. Now whick is friendlier to it's users?
<Tm_T> morghanphoenix: I am.
<Tm_T> Jucato: Right?
<T3hWiz0rd> comparing windows update to apt-get updates is sort of apples and oranges
<Jucato> O_O
<T3hWiz0rd> philosophically, both work depending on what you're looking at.
<Tm_T> T3hWiz0rd: Yes, that's why I'm more friendlier. ;)
<morghanphoenix> maybe apples and water buffalos would be a better comparison to the comparison.
<Jucato> @_@
<T3hWiz0rd> i can't really bash microsoft too bad... they did alright with XP... I'd never use it beyond Wintendo... but they did okay.
<T3hWiz0rd> when you side-by-side XP to all other windows versions there was a def. overhaul in the interface and all, a good one too.
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, I had ME and for some reason it thought it was a good idea to auto-update with XP codec packs, blue screen of death every few hours from then on out, and of course microsoft wouldn't give me any support.
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: its also good to note that linux is not designed as a windows replacement, merely an alternative to it.
<Tm_T> Yup, compare aeroplane and train. ;)
<Tm_T> both can move people, but only other you will use to move wood.
<morghanphoenix> I will give windows it's due in the games category, all I've found that I love on linux is vendetta-online.
<cpk2> doom???
<cpk2> quake???
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: remember though linux birth place is the server world. its safe to say lnux didn't kick into high-gear until about 2000, when a lot more active development started.
<rlj_> Tm_T: i'm back
<cpk2> both excellent games with native linux support
<rlj_> Tm_T: our net died
<cpk2> same with never winter nights
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: so its safe to say linux's highest years are only 6 years in, and its been a huge change for it.
<Tm_T> rlj_: How it's now?
<morghanphoenix> Played those out, really sick of FPS games here.
<rlj_> Tm_T: last thing i saw was <Tm_T> rlj: You're trying to upgrade to exgy, right?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, it has
<cpk2> warcraft 3 works great on wine ^^
<Tm_T> rlj_: Ok, you are on dapper now, right?
<rlj> Tm_T: yep
<rlj> Tm_T: just before or after the net died, i said my sources.lst was referring to au.archive.ubuntu.com for some reason (not in australia anyway) so i'm gonna change it to archive.ubuntu.com to make sure to fetch from main repository
<morghanphoenix> I shoulda done KDE-core, I'm just watching it dump everything I don't want onto my computer.
<rlj> Tm_T: hm, well it does download more now
<Tm_T> rlj: Roger, also remember to doublecheck it all looks fine. ;)
<T3hWiz0rd> morghanphoenix: did you run a dis-upgrade or something?
<rlj> Tm_T: it's definitely fetching new package lists
<morghanphoenix> no, just upgraded the KDE package to 3.5.5
<Tm_T> rlj: It should. :)
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: on Edgy kde-core right now :)
<rlj> guess you couldn't expect all servers to be synced yet
<rlj> Tm_T: i mean newer than the edgy ones from au.archive.ubuntu.com. that's not good though.
<Tm_T> rlj: Should been, there hasn't been any package changes for a long tie.
<Tm_T> time.
<cpk2> i want the ability to apt-get install kde-everythingkde
<cpk2> or somesuch which gives me everything kde
<rlj> Tm_T: hm, guess you're right. the repos have been alive and synced for a long time when edgy was in dev/beta
<Hobbsee> rlj: try using deb http://mirror.pacific.net.au/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse, instead.  with all the repos.  it's an au mirror, and it's more updated than au.archive
<cpk2> and i mean EVERYTHING
<T3hWiz0rd> cpk2: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rlj> Hobbsee: i'm not in au :)
<morghanphoenix> That's a lot of crap, and a good bit of it redundant.
<Hobbsee> rlj: ahh.  i thought you were
<cpk2> T3hWiz0rd: thats not EVERYTHING i want everything that has kde or K in its name, except maybe the language packs
<Hobbsee> cpk2: apt-get install kde, i think
<rlj> Hobbsee: the reason it defaulted to that on my dapper fresh install was prolly because i am installing english en_US ubuntu but i'm swedish so have swedish kb layout and it all got a bit confused in the graphical installer
<Hobbsee> rlj: ahhh
<rlj> Hobbsee: so since en_AU is first in the list, that seems to be the locale installed
<Hobbsee> yep
<rlj> Hobbsee: (since en_SE does not exist.)
<Hobbsee> ahhh....
<rlj> Hobbsee: the problem is that i want en_US even though i want my kb to be swedish
<cpk2> apt-get install kde is already installed and i know I dont have everything kde
<rlj> Hobbsee: the gui installer (and the text mode also i think) is too stupid to allow that though
<Hobbsee> that would make sense
<morghanphoenix> 365 packages to upgrade or install in kde package, I had kde-core before and the games, edutainment and PIM packages.
<Hobbsee> rlj: file a bug on that.
<T3hWiz0rd> cpk2: why would you want to do that though?
<Hobbsee> about how it's grabbing en_AU due to there being no en_SE there.  under debian-installer
<rlj> Hobbsee: i did some googling and foruming on that back when i installed
<Hobbsee> ahh okay
<rlj> Hobbsee: but yeah, should dig into it again at some point
<cpk2> T3hWiz0rd: so I know I have it all?
<yacoob> on other note, anyone been trying to launch world of warcraft under ubuntu? :)
<Electrolyte> I had best start searching for a fix to fglrx then - bet I won't find one.
<cpk2> i also think that for the extremely crazy there should be an apt-get install all which of course installs everything in the repos you have
<cpk2> except conflicting apps those wont install =P
<yacoob> cpk2, prepare meta packages :)
<leafw> question: I've been dist-upgrading since Hoary, and I see that even after removing the entire kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop (by manually listing all packages), I have tones of junk under /var/lib and /usr/lib. Is there any way to purge the system from leftovers? I would like to do a clean dist-upgrade to edgy.
<leafw> (tones of junk literally up to 1 GB)
<morghanphoenix> apt's clean doesn't work?
<cpk2> yacoob: am I the only one who thinks that meta packages like this would be cool?
<leafw> apt-get clean only removes caches .deb files from installed packages, nothing else
<MalfermitaKodo> Can someone help me here? I need a program which outputs oggs and mp3s to standard input
<yacoob> cpk2, well... could be. I find it useless :D
<cpk2> hehe, but cmon a meta package to install everything kde? XD
<morghanphoenix> I get too much stuff I find useless just from the kde package.
<cheewie> is there out any good winrar tools ?
<MalfermitaKodo> cheewie: unrar?
<cheewie> ye
<leafw> morghanphoenix : only way I know is to first install kubuntu-desktop and then remove all the junk.
<pissed_of_pielgr> could some guru explain me why this f*cking edgy alternate install keeps hanging on 'running system log service'? Edgy f*cked up my dapper install and now I can't even make a clean install (burned 3 damn cd's and every single sucked)
<leafw> or, install kde-base.
<rlj> Tm_T: despite archive.ubuntu.com, dist-upgrade says the same
<morghanphoenix> That's what I'm planning to do, but there's so much of it it's kinda overwhelming.
<Tm_T> rlj: Sure, but now try to get kubuntu-desktop manually installed?
<leafw> morghanphoenix : since apt-get figures out dependencies, just install kde-base and you'll have a basic KDE install, nothing else.
<rlj> Tm_T: it won't upgrade xorg for example because i have some 7.0.0 version of xutils installed but the newest in edgy is named 1:1.0.1-1
<morghanphoenix> That's what I did last time, forgot the -base this time.
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: well maybe if you have a space problem but for people who dont care about space (sitting on almost a tB of total space here) getting everything kde would be nice because then you dont need to worry about getting some little kde app later
<rlj> Tm_T: same output as before
<rlj> Tm_T: but what i wonder is why does my xutils have a 7.0.0.something version number
<morghanphoenix> Got a spare HDD cpk2?
<rlj> Tm_T: maybe i got it from some weird repo
<morghanphoenix> I wouldn't mind having lots of space
<morghanphoenix> lol
<rlj> Tm_T: maybe 1:1.whatever is the latest
<rlj> so be uninstalling xutils
<Tm_T> rlj: incorrect, newest should be 1:7.1.1ubuntu6
<cpk2> hehe I dont have a tB free =P
<cpk2> in fact I need to buy another drive soon
<rlj> Tm_T: then why do you think it still says : xorg: Depends: xutils (>= 1:1.0.1-1) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<morghanphoenix> I have 20GB total for root /usr /var /tmp and all that shite
<morghanphoenix> My home partition is very full, so no help from that drive.
<cpk2> i have a 40gB drive dedicated to / and swap and /usr
<leafw> rlj: read 'man dpkg' for fixing stuff like that
<morghanphoenix> I could scrounge up a few more drives if I had a controller for more ides, but I don't even have a PCI open to put an add-on controller in.
<rlj> Tm_T: adept says about xutils i have 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 installed now and candidate version from repo is 1:7.1.1ubuntu6
<morghanphoenix> Maybe I should get a controller and dump the TV card to my girl's windows box, works better there anyways.
<cpk2> my mobo has 4 sata and 3 (i think?) ide
<morghanphoenix> I tried doing mythTV but it doesn't support the old happhague cards.
<morghanphoenix> So all my TV and FM tuner is good for is attaching a webcam to.
<rlj> Tm_T: i'll start off by purging my fglrx packages and see if anything changes
<morghanphoenix> And I think me with a webcam would be a detriment to the internet, there's enough ugly people posting themselves all over the net without me adding myself to the rolls.
<Electrolyte> rlj: Let me know if you get fglrx working, it's rather annoying not having 3D acceleration ;(
<morghanphoenix> Sad part is they all seem to think they're cexy!
<cpk2> i'm sure to someone out there they are!
<Lynoure> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> rlj: Try to install that newest xutils, I think that's the key there. :)
<rlj> Electrolyte: i'm an owner of a not so nice radeon xpress 200m mobo, i did get fglrx "working" and it did do some hw accel 3d, but was highly unstable and crashed the system
<morghanphoenix> Ha!
<Electrolyte> Ah.
<Electrolyte> rlj: I've got an X850XT PCI-E.
* cpk2 mopes around in the empty #kubuntu-offtopic
<Electrolyte> rlj: And have zero hardware acceleration on it :/
<morghanphoenix> My girls gomputer is haunted, just about jumped out my skin at that annoying windows shut down sound when it decided to spontaneously reboot itself right next to me.
<Electrolyte> LOL
<cpk2> haha reminds me of my cell phone, i never turn it off and it randomly *turns on*
<Electrolyte> Even though using the Mesa driver, X does seem to respond just as fast as it did under fglrx.
<cpk2> with ample battery supply!
<Electrolyte> So I really want to see if my games run faster under Edgy :(
<cpk2> Electrolyte: so why the =(?
<rlj> Tm_T: should i start off just by xutils? that will pull another 49 upgrades, 22 new packages, 16 removes including kubuntu-desktop as well
<morghanphoenix> My cell phone turns itself on whenever I program it to, but nothing that random.
<Electrolyte> cpk2: Because I can't do it at the moment.
<rlj> Tm_T: maybe just remove xutils for now?
<Electrolyte> cpk2: I haven't a clue what is wrong with fglrx.
<rlj> Tm_T: and install it afterwards?
<Tm_T> rlj: outch, ok, anything else "iportant" removed when installing xutils?
<Tm_T> important even.
<morghanphoenix> Do I need to restart X for my new KDE version, or just kill my session and log in to a new one?
<asraniel> hi, i have a problem, does anyone use kdetv? the sound quality is bad, in dapper it was much better, anyone seen this?
<rlj> Tm_T: well, things like xorg :)
<jende> How
<jende> Howdy
<morghanphoenix> My sound quality is bad in everything that doesn't use xine.
<Jucato> heya jende! :)
<Tm_T> rlj: just "xorg" but nothing like "xorg-core" ?
<Lynoure> morghanphoenix: little ctrl-backspace does not hurt there
<rlj> Tm_T: xorg-server to be exact
<Electrolyte> rlj: There's a thread on the forum that stats that the fglrx issue is solved, I'm gonna check it.
<rlj> Tm_T: sorry. xserver-xorg
<rlj> Electrolyte: gl
<Tm_T> rlj: I see.
<Electrolyte> Ahhhh!!!
<Electrolyte> Composite is enabled by default!
<rlj> Electrolyte: this is what i used when installing fglrx. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.26.18_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<Electrolyte> That'll explain it :/
<Electrolyte> Let me just disable composite and restart X.
<jende_> is anyone of you using the latest mysql-server on edgy?
<cpk2> jende_: no, but whats its worth I plan on training myself on edgy with it with a server install
<cpk2> but for what its*
<rlj> Tm_T: maybe it's just easier doing a clean install after a home backup
<cpk2> just need to not be lazy and read some docs and then learn by doing
<rlj> Tm_T: although that takes a lot of time and effort
<jende_> cpk2: on my edgy boxes the latest mysql-server doesn't work :-(
<cpk2> jende_: well that could be a serious problem for my learning it couldnt it? =\
<cpk2> jende_: say... you know your way around mysql? =D
<Tm_T> rlj: Hmm, but if you have time and patience to fix that problem, there's great opportunity to learn about system, it's your call. :)
<jende_> cpk2: ah well, I started learning php/mysql half a yr ago, so I'm not a professionell but I know a bit
<morghanphoenix> Wow, that reset all my settings, but it's KDE 3.5.5.
<osh_> Is it just me or is Firefox more buggy than what is to be expected? Many flash sites just crashes the browser. Allowing JS on youtube crashes the browser.... Annoying....
<klerfayt> lol I forgot what I'm going to ask
<cpk2> jende_: well would you mind then if in the months to come I ask for *a lot* of help since you seem like such a nice person? =)
<rlj> Tm_T: i would rather not reinstall now though
<morghanphoenix> Wallpapers, extra panels, screen-saver, all of it reset.
<jende_> cpk2: I'll be on a (K)Ubuntu meeting tomorrow, maybe I'll get some handy news
<jende_> cpk2: sur, you can ask
<rlj> Tm_T: got like 60 gb of data to move to other machine, then reinstall, then back. then fiddle with config everywhere. won't trust just putting ~/.kde back
<morghanphoenix> I thought KDE was supposed to keep the old settings?
<Electrolyte> rlj: It worked :)
<Electrolyte> Composite is enabled by default, which FGLRX doesn't support.
<rlj> Electrolyte: good for you :)
<rlj> Electrolyte: i'll just wait until the radeon driver supports my card properly, if ever
<Lynoure> morghanphoenix: you could try restoring your old .kde from a backup, to see if that helps
<cpk2> jende_: and if you have any suggestions of how to start it would also be appreciated =D
<rlj> Electrolyte: i'm not really fond of fglrx
<GNAM> manually edit partition table - QTPARTED: critical error during ped_disk_new
<Electrolyte> Neither am I rlj.
<klerfayt> ok. I'm on edgy now - just install beryl without xgl now?
<Electrolyte> Now to try Beryl.
<morghanphoenix> didn't back it up, thought just going from .2 to .5 wouldn't need a backup.
<xsacha> yes klerfayt
<jende_> cpk2: I've got to go now unfortunately, but when I'm back tonight (CET) I'll pppost you a few things to start with
<xsacha> make sure glxinfo | grep direct says yes too
<klerfayt> xsacha: maybe a link please?
<xsacha> klerfayt: http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/
<Lynoure> morghanphoenix: it's astounding how many people do not do backups
<morghanphoenix> I backed up everything else
<cpk2> jende_: that would be great thank you very much XD
<klerfayt> xsacha: wait what nvidia-drivers I need?
<rlj> Tm_T: so ideally, the dist-upgrade is not supposed to delete any package, is it? unless it is in direct conflict with a new edgy replacement. like kpowersave vs. guidance-powermanager
<Lynoure> simply having a hard disk is a reason enough to take backups :)
<morghanphoenix> just didn;t think ./kde would need it
<xsacha> glxinfo | grep direct is no?
<jende_> cpk2: no worries
<osh_> yacoob: No, but I'm thinking of trying BF2 since my damn windows died again. I only use it for games and made a misstake of upgrading. That upgrade went worse than my ubuntu upgrade that only broke a few things.
<Electrolyte> xsacha: You can use dapper repositories for Beryl can't you?
<xsacha> depends what you want.. aiglx or nvidia beta?
<anil> HI all. I now have kubuntu 6.06 and I would like to update it to Kubunto 6.10. How can I do that. Please let me know
<xsacha> Electrolyte: edgy repositories have exists for ages!
<Lynoure> morghanphoenix: good rule of thumb is backing up anything and everything you could not lose without feeling annoyed
<Electrolyte> I didn't know an edgy one was there :/
<Electrolyte> The one I'm using doesn't have edgy.
<xsacha> Electrolyte: http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ -- for atleast 2 weeks
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, I mostly just got the irreplacable stuff on my backups.
<jende_> see ya folks
<Electrolyte> Ah, thanks :)
<klerfayt> xsacha: 1.0-8774 nvidia drivers will let me use beryl without xgl?
<jende_> bye
<xsacha> it's edgy main-edgy instead of dapper main
<cpk2> jende_: night
<xsacha> klerfayt: i dont know much about nvidia drivers but i think if they are non-beta, you can use aiglx with it.. beta ones dont even need aiglx
<anil> any one who can give me a link or some thing regarding updating from 6.06 to 6.10
<morghanphoenix> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<morghanphoenix> thar she be
<klerfayt> xsacha: I guess http://forum.beryl-project.org/ is best place to ask such questions
<xsacha> about nvidia drivers? not really..
<jende_> jende_: its just noon here
<jende_> jende_: its just noon here
<keyo> #beryl
<xsacha> for beryl questions, join #beryl though
<morghanphoenix> What's using all my RAM? how do I check what's loaded into it?
<xsacha> type "top" into console
<morghanphoenix> I've got a gig and it's all gone.
<yacoob> morghanphoenix, by default kernel allocates lots of ram to disk buffers
<yacoob> so I'd rather look at the swap usage, if it's low or nonexistent, you're fine.
<morghanphoenix> is that all the hald stuff?
<Electrolyte> Ok, Beryl doesn't work for ATI users.
<Electrolyte> Unless you use XGL :/
<GNAM> i've found my bug
<GNAM> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qtparted/+bug/48055
<xsacha> Electrolyte: i use beryl with open source drivers and aiglx just fine
<Electrolyte> I need fglrx though.
<Electrolyte> Or I can't play UT2004.
<xsacha> but if you mean fglrx, yes
<Electrolyte> Open source driver also doesn't support my card (being X850XT).
<morghanphoenix> I think my system monitor is wrong, only shows me using about 500MB in top.
<xsacha> maybe you could set up prefixed dirs and special xorg.confs so you can just load into one when you need it? :P
<xsacha> oh :(
<morghanphoenix> Ha! My yakuake settings are still there.
<xsacha> well my next card aint ati anyway :P unless amd make them work on linux -- doubt it
<Electrolyte> I'm hopefully going to get a GeForce 7950GT after I get my binary watch.
<rlj> Tm_T: and if i once had a weird repo in, and then removed it from sources.list and synced again, there should be no remains of it on my system?
<xsacha> lol@binary watch
<Electrolyte> :D
<morghanphoenix> I got a geforce because everyone seemed to tell me they were better for linux.
<rlj> Tm_T: just to make sure messed up version numbers from packages in weird repos aren't messing up now. (only have *.ubuntu.com repos enabled now)
<morghanphoenix> My ATi wouldn't let me enable direct rendering even
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: nvidia, yes much better for linux :D
<Electrolyte> morghanphoenix: Did you disable composite in xorg.conf?
<Tm_T> rlj: Do "apt-get clean" too.
<xsacha> composite enabled by default for me :S although everyone else says iut doesnt for them
<morghanphoenix> I got a geforce MX4000, even bought it from a store that made me pay too much so I could have a good refund/exchange policy.
<xsacha> it doesnt matter if you're using open source drivers though :)
<Tm_T> rlj: Also you still do have installed packages in, so...
<morghanphoenix> It is with the new card.
<Electrolyte> Like I said, too bad the open source driver doesn't support my card :(
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: go get that refund!
<morghanphoenix> I like my new card too much, and it was only $40
<xsacha> it's too old now lol
<morghanphoenix> Works for me, plays vendetta online, legends and cube just fine.
<Electrolyte> My X850XT just about plays UT2004 well.
<Electrolyte> Except when it's outdoors.
<yacoob> oh, katapult is default in edgy
<Electrolyte> But fglrx isn't exactly good :/
<yacoob> ...too bad plugins are scarce.
<morghanphoenix> Do I need a package to install KDM themes?
<rlj> Tm_T: here's what dist-upgrade tells me : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28637/
<morghanphoenix> I can't seem to fing it in kcontrol
<xsacha> but Electrolyte that's native linux game too?!
<Electrolyte> xsacha: Yup.
<xsacha> that's pathetic :(
<yacoob> yup, UT2004 is native.
<Tm_T> rlj: Do it.
<Electrolyte> It's better on nvidia cards xsacha due to the better driver.
<yacoob> and I ran it fine with fglrx on Debian, I hope to do the same on Kubuntu
<twosouls82> morghanphoenix: look for kdmtheme
<rlj> Tm_T: did an apt-get clean
<xsacha> on windows you would get as much fps as your monitors refresh rate anywhere :S
<xsacha> why wont ati help us?
<Electrolyte> xsacha: That's a game fix.
<Electrolyte> When online, it's fixed at 85 FPS>
<Tm_T> rlj: If your dist-upgrade still says the same, just go ahead, we'll fix it later if something's get broken. =)
<xsacha> my monitor is only 60htz :(
<Electrolyte> I get a higher frame rate when in certain areas on Linux, but outdoors - it's worse.
<rlj> Tm_T: go ahead with the dist-upgrade and let it remove xserver-xorg?
<rlj> Tm_T: or is that merely a metapackage?
<Tm_T> rlj: Yes, it installs kde packages so you should be fine.
<rlj> Tm_T: i'm seeing only some x driver packages are held back
<osh_> Is there some way to disable flash in FF2?
<Tm_T> rlj: Yup, we'll deal that later.
<rlj> Tm_T: and them being held back would prevent the xserver-xorg metapackage from reaching the full version, yes? and thus has to be removed
<morghanphoenix> Theme manager is the closest I find.
<morghanphoenix> Nothing even says KDM in it.
<Tm_T> rlj: We'll see it then.
<rlj> Tm_T: alright. will take quite a while to fetch from net though
<morghanphoenix> Search for kdm only comes up with login manager and no themes in there
<rlj> i'll make sure to save this log so i know what packages it removed
<Tm_T> rlj: Roger.
<rlj> Tm_T: alright, off we go with downloads then :)
<Johnsandman> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<morghanphoenix> Ahh, package search, kcontrol-kdmtheme not installed.
<morghanphoenix> That's probably the problem
<xsacha> grrr for some reason, the first time i enter my email password it always says it is wrong, i type it again and wow, now it's right
<en1gma> anyone else getting crappy dload speed for the dvd torrent
<inigo> hla
<xsacha> my ISP hosts everything linux related :D 1MB/s
<rlj> Tm_T: ok, thanks. this will however take *a few* hours to download. we'll see if you're still online and remember me later on if i bump into more probs :)
<en1gma> i been dloading over 8hrs and just now at 10%
<rlj> Tm_T: thanks for the assistance
<xsacha> their one good thing
<B-Minus> hello
<Tm_T> rlj: No problemo. :)
<morghanphoenix> Does that to me sometimes too, and the wallet won't keep my passwords.
<B-Minus> ive some issues with edgy, i dont see anything at boottime/logoff time
<Tm_T> B-Minus: nothing at all?
<Tm_T> All black? No kubuntu-logo?
<B-Minus> Tm_T: well i see kubuntu logo + progress bar but no more text
<B-Minus> :(
<Johnsandman> still no packages available for amd 64 :-((
<Tm_T> B-Minus: That's how it's meant to be.
<rlj> Tm_T: my ETA is maybe 5 hours
<rlj> Tm_T: hopefully not much more than that
<B-Minus> Tm_T: hmmz :((( well the bootup takes much longer now so there is something wrong, i want to figure out what
<Tm_T> B-Minus: Then in grub, edit that bootline and remove "quiet" from there.
<B-Minus> Tm_T: tnx
<Tm_T> B-Minus: Or remove it directly from menu.list
<xsacha> how many people here use lilo?
<B-Minus> i removed it from the menu.list
<Johnsandman> when are all servers working still have no working main.archive here for downloading :|
<Tm_T> xsacha: Some who are more used to it.
<morghanphoenix> I did, damn kubuntu installer replaced it with grub without giving me any options.
<xsacha> i know eh morgan lol
<xsacha> i knew it wouldnt know how to set up grub.. i rebooted and "Grub Loading" -- never loaded..
<xsacha> so straight back and install lilo :)
<morghanphoenix> Well, grub works just fine for me, I just miss my graphical boot.
<maverick> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<morghanphoenix> It sure was purdee
<xsacha> i think it expects it is the only linux OS on the hard drive or something
<morghanphoenix> It didn't seem to want to recognize slackware 10.2 on the seccond partition
<morghanphoenix> Ended up just running kubuntu, even though I wanted to keep slack as well.
<xsacha> it didnt recognise any partition but kubuntu for me
<Johnsandman> does anyone know ehn the servers are fully update for downloading am64 files like firefox and so on :|
<rlj> is there a list of official deb mirrors for edgy? (up to date :))
<morghanphoenix> Glad I wasn't dual booting windows, probably would've had a heart attack, poor little grub.
<xsacha> firefox 2.0 has been on amd64 repository since about 2-3 days ago
<rlj> the main archive.ubuntu.com isn't really that quick...
<Johnsandman> xsacha i think more files too :|
<xsacha> only thing i havent been able to find is wine :P but i wouldnt want a 64-bit version
<B-Minus> anyone know how to make beryl start a few seconds later than it does now ? cause thats giving me probs
<xsacha> sleep number? :P
<kayle> Is there a way to update kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 without downloading the whole *iso ane reinstall?
<kayle> and*
<ziabice> kayle: read the release notes...
<Johnsandman> xsacha downloading gaim is not possible for me :| the main archive.nl giving no respons :|
<xsacha> ... && sleep 4 && beryl ...
<xsacha> no response? :S
<xsacha> must be a new thing since edgy released or something, must be getting hammered?
<xsacha> got gaim in my list, but dont want to install
<Johnsandman> No give only a respons  like this : "Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<xsacha> hmm
<Johnsandman> more files is not working :| kdenetwork giving break install
<Johnsandman> and so on
<xsacha> you should have got in early :P
<Johnsandman> I think so I am hoping the servers are quick uploaded
<javier_> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade to Edgy but I got a problem with the upgrade of xsever-xorg.
<wildchild> kubuntu 6.10 up :)
<wildchild> but I am asking if there is away to upgrade to the latest version?
<wildchild> don't wanna download the whole iso file :S
<Johnsandman> thats why I did a new install and use a seperate /home directory so everything is still here to use
<morghanphoenix> what do you add to a mount command to make it run for the user instead of root?
<morghanphoenix> I don't see it in help, something about unmask=0
<morghanphoenix> Can't recall the syntax though
<Tristan_> guys, I have a problem after upgrading. I can get up to my login session screen but I can't start any session. Neither KDe, nor gnome, nor Xgl
<javier_> Any idea about how to solve the xserver-xorg upgrading problem?
<momal> javier_: what problem you getting with upgrading? is it trying to remove xserver-xorg? if it is let it then reinstall it after :)
<javier_> Tristan: Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<momal> but if your not real good at using console then i suggest you don't do it
<Tristan_> javier_, no because I have no problem with xorg. Else I couldn't see the session manager I thik
<javier_> I cannot remove xserver-xorg, I have a real mess with the dependencies
<momal> yea so did i.. I just removed it and then put on kubuntu-desktop after and it reinstalled it :)
<javier_> I can't remove it with apt-get. I'm trying with aptitude but it has a lot of problems trying to solve the dependency problem
<momal> what happens when you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<javier_> It stops when tries to upgrade xserver-xorg
<hammer> i'm going to repair my windows installation and it'll overwrite bootsector. How do i set it back to grub?
<momal> hammer: slam in a kubuntu cd and boot up and run grub-installer im pretty sure thats the command :)
<yacoob> hammer, instead of overwriting MBR, configure grub to be able to boot windows ;)
<Johnsandman> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Subproces gzip gaf de foutcode 1 terug is mislukt one fault :|
<hammer> yacoob: it is able now. my win installation is broken because of viruses
<hammer> yacoob: there's no explorer =)
<yacoob> btw, is there any way to mount a network share directly from konqueror?
<yacoob> hammer, pretty busted :)
<morghanphoenix> does /dev/sda1     /mnt/ext     vfat     defaults     0     0 look right for adding an external hdd to fstab?
<yacoob> (wait, I don't have explorer too... litestep :)
<morghanphoenix> It won't always be plugged in so I'm not sure it's right.
<momal> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<yacoob> morghanphoenix, add noauto as option
<yacoob> and user
<morghanphoenix> so like a cdrom
<yacoob> first stops filesystem from being mounted at boot, and second allows user to mount
<morghanphoenix> hmm, funny, my dvd-rom isn't in fstab either, just the cd-rw.
<morghanphoenix> Maybe that's why it's been freezing my system.
<javier_> When I 'apt-get dist-upgrade' the system says that I must run 'apt-get -f install'. I do that and I get this error:
<morghanphoenix> hdd is secondary slave, right?
<javier_> dpkg: error al procesar xserver-xorg (--remove):
<javier_>  El paquete est en un estado muy malo e inconsistente - debe reinstalarlo
<javier_>  antes de intentar desinstalarlo.
<javier_> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::logic_error'
<javier_>   what():  basic_string::_S_construct NULL not valid
<javier_> Aborted
<momal> please use pastebin... but umm strange never seen error like that... have you tried dpkg -P xserver-xorg | that will remove it then reinstall after
<javier_> Part of the error is in Spanish. It says that xserver-xorg is in bad condition or unconsistent, and it should be removed and reinstalled
<morghanphoenix> so hdc, primary slave, my dvd isn't here. Can that cause problems?
<javier_> I'm sorry. It's my first, maybe second, time in IRC
<javier_> After 'dpkg -P xserver-xorg', it says again that xserver-xorg is in bad condition
<prodigy7> hi
<prodigy7> can someone tell me how i can get an kde default desktop on kubuntu ?
<xsacha> the entire desktop? or the wallpaper?
<prodigy7> entire desktop (recycle bin, workplace, device icons)
<Jucato> KDE doesn't put those icons on the desktop by default. (GNOME does...)
<prodigy7> when i enable the option "show devices", it has no effect
<prodigy7> Jucato: but on other distris i've for example the recycle bin and workplace icon on the desktop ... also the function "show devices" works and show me the device icons
<Jucato> I thought you were asking for KDE default desktop? the default desktop is clean. anyway. device icons... by default,if you enable device icons, only mounted devices show on the desktop.
<chupa> hi 2 all
<Jucato> you can check stuff on the checklist (configure Desktop -> Behavior)
<Tristan_> guys, I have a problem after upgrading. I can get up to my login session screen but I can't start any session. Neither KDe, nor gnome, nor Xgl. but, if I use the command line and do a startx i'm logged onto gnome. Anyone can help me?
<prodigy7> Jucato: When i enable the "show device" option, it has no effect .......
<Jucato> no effect? have you tried inserting a CD?
<prodigy7> When i enable, that mounted partitions should be shown, it should shown the partitions, or?
<Jucato> prodigy7: although I can't seem to make my HDD also show on the desktop...
<Jucato> hm.. this might be a bug...
<prodigy7> I've this behaviour on kubuntu drapper and edgy
<prodigy7> and if i enable this option, an icon for an unmounted device should also be shown, or?
<Jucato> prodigy7: I think it's a KDE bug starting since 3.5.3
<prodigy7> hm - ok
<Jucato> I'm searching for the bug report, but I think it is a bug
<oswaldo> #kubuntu-es
<chupa> i have just installed edgy and im proud of it
<maverick> wheni try to update to edgy throught the konsole (sudo aptitude dist-upgrade) after changing all the dapper to edgy in my sources list file
<maverick> after sometime the konsole exits
<chupa> whats the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<maverick> cani upgrade throught adept by doing full upgrade???
<jacob> hello
<root> hola hermanos
<maverick> any help??
<root> me gustaria saber como puedo recuperar la contrasea de root
<Tristan_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<prodigy7> Jucato: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/66110
<CVirus> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CVirus> Isnt there an SMP kernel for edgy !?
<CVirus> !HT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about HT - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> CVirus: Like -generic ?
<joro_> is there a way to limit the dl speed of apt-get ?
<Jucato> prodigy7: interesting... conflicting experiences.. I haven't tried restarting X to check, though
<CVirus> Tm_T: the generic one supports SMP ?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> are the plf repos down?
<Tm_T> CVirus: I think so.
<CVirus> Tm_T: okay .. will try
<prodigy7> Jucato: I checked it ... an restart doesn't change the situation
<Ace2016> for some reason opendns keep redirecting me to their search page
<Tristan_> no one can help?
<prodigy7> ahhh -> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127971
<Ace2016> Can anyone go to here ok?    http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
<yacoob> joro_, there is
<yacoob> joro_, use trickle for that
<osh_> Ace2016: No connection to that page.
<yacoob> joro_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/trickle
<joro_> no other way ?
<yacoob> and you use it like: trickle -d 30 apt-get
<joro_> ok i'll try that
<cartman> hi, can someone dcc me their /etc/udev/rules.d/025_logitechmouse.rules ?
<yacoob> joro_, I think you can limit speed with some of the ways of accessing repositories, but frankly speaking, I never was interested in that, having trickle :D
<joro_> or sysadmin will kick me for updating to Edgy :)
<Ace2016> osh_: Thanks
<osh_> Ace2016: NP.
<cartman> n m
<Gecko> Hey there. I just upgraded a new dapper install to edgy, and I can't start X. I am sure this is a known problem, but I can't really surf the forums using links/lynx, can anyone tell me how to fix it? I get AUDIT errors with X client rejected from server
<javier_> It seems that Ubuntu has a big problem with distro upgrades and the X :-(
<swoopix> hi
<swoopix> wird hier english oder deutsch gesprochen?
<Gecko> English
<Gecko> javier_: any way to fix it?
<osh_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<swoopix> thx ^^
<prodigy7> javier_: my update runs without any problem ... but i also find, that the distro upgrade instruction is problematic - the upgrade should be done in the text console and not in the kconsole window
<javier_> I don't know any solution :-(
<javier_> Bye, I'll try in the text console
<Gecko> Hmm, I might have figured it out, let's find out in a second :)
<maverick> gecko:
<Gecko> maverick: yes, I got it
<maverick> gecko: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xsever-xorg
<Gecko> maverick: how about apt-get install xserver-org
<Gecko> :D
<Gecko> That did the trick
<maverick> gecko: or if ur driver is nvidia , try  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Gecko> I got X now, so I'm leaving this terminal
<maverick> this shud solve the issue
<Gecko> bye
<osh_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<osh_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28642/ <- can someone explain this. Running the script produces these errors. Running the commands one at a time produces no error.
<Gecko> Wow, the new kubuntu desktop is very shiny :)
<yacoob> *glean*
<maverick> gecko: did u update through the konsole??
<maverick> gecko sudo aptitude dist-upgrade??
<morghanphoenix> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Gecko> maverick: relax, I got all the problems solved
<yacoob> Gecko, that's what YOU think :D
<mohanm> i have kubuntu iso image, is it possible to boot directly from the iso image (ie without burning to a CD) ?
<Gecko> yacoob: well, I've been running linux long enough to solve most problems :) also long enough to create other problems
<angasule> !encoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gecko> brb, testing nvidia
<yacoob> Gecko, Murphy lurks.
<yacoob> :)
<maverick> gecko: am asking for my own knowledge
<Gecko> yacoob: He always does :)
<maverick> gecko: as when i upgrade the konsoles exits automatically after sometime of prgress
<zorda_> omg
<zorda_> im still here
<zorda_> ?
* InteliWasp wonders if he managed to break the upgrade on his box....
<yacoob> btw, yesterday I looked at nicely sorted out videos in konqueror, and I decided that YES, it's more convenient than looking at ls -l output... :)
<maverick> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<maverick> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<luistomas> hello, i am new in kubuntu, i need to install mozilla firefox, can anyone help me?
<franjesus> luistomas: sudo apt-get install firefox
<franjesus> luistomas: or use adept, in the k-menu
<InteliWasp> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<franjesus> InteliWasp: kool :D
<reon> what happened to the k7 kernel images, part of generic now ?
<GNAM> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qtparted/+bug/48055
<GNAM> this is my bug
<InteliWasp> i could answer but i'm still updating
<InteliWasp> and watching my computer self destruct because i goofed on the comands
<luistomas> luistomas@luistomas-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<luistomas> Reading package lists... Done
<luistomas> Building dependency tree... Done
<luistomas> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<luistomas> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<luistomas> is only available from another source
<luistomas> However the following packages replace it:
<luistomas>   libnss3
<luistomas> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<luistomas> that's my problem
<franjesus> luistomas: check that your /etc/apt/sources.list is correct
<franjesus> and run apt-get update
<InteliWasp> use adept
<InteliWasp> it's like mozilla-firefox or something along those lines
<maverick> luistomas: firefox through repos are not installable
<Jucato> (enable the main repos)
<maverick> go to firefox website itself
<Jucato> maverick: is that confirmed?
<maverick> noe
<maverick> nope not confirmed but tried
<zorda_> Hey can i ask sometihng?
<zorda_> How can i fix a messed up sudo?
<zorda_> I can put in the command
<zorda_> But i get a password blank
<zorda_> And i cant type my pass
<RawSewage> ?
<Jucato> zorda_: are you sure you can't? sudo doesn't display the characters that you type
<franjesus> zorda_: you mean you see no ***** when you type
<franjesus> that's fine
<franjesus> just go ahead and type
<zorda_> No i dont
<zorda_> Really?
<luistomas> ok, I download firefox-2.0.tar.gz from firefox site, what i have to do now?
<franjesus> yes
<Jucato> zorda_: yes.just type in your password and press Enter
<zorda_> Ok thabnks
<zorda_> Thanks
<RawSewage> luistomas,  why not upgrade to Edgy
<Jucato> maverick: I can install firefox just fine from the repositories
<jerre> i installed firefox now..i  could not browse the internet,while i could browse in konqueror
<jerre> could any one help me out
<maverick> jucato: well i get the same msg as luistomas
<maverick> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<xsacha> oh...my....god... http://ieblog.members.winisp.net/images/ny1.jpg  LOOKOUT!
<xsacha> ie invasion
<RawSewage> maverick, enable multiverse
<RawSewage> !mutiverse | maverick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mutiverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RawSewage> !multiverse | maverick
<ubotu> maverick: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<oliver> view > manage repositories
<xsacha> bot cant detect typos :(
<oliver> in adept
<maverick> it's enabled
<RawSewage> no it isnt
<oliver> try updating it
<escola> algum ai sabe falar portugues????????????
<Lynoure> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<maverick> well, it's enabled and updated....
<franjesus> i love this ubotu thingie
<franjesus> very nice
<maverick> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe
<escola> eu to de zuao....
<escola> eu sei falar ingles....
<RawSewage> maverick, multiverse
<maverick> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse
<Jucato> RawSewage: firfox is in main
<maverick> as well
<RawSewage> oh sorry
<Kubuntu> Jucato: Allo
<Jucato> hi
<Jucato> maverick: main is enabled?
<Kubuntu> Jucato: What's up with the Tags in the repos?
<Jucato> maverick: I'm also presuming you're on Edgy?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: what tags?
<escola> hi
<Kubuntu> Hi
<Jucato> !pt | escola
<ubotu> escola: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Kubuntu> :-)
<[GuS] > Bonjour..
<Kubuntu> Jucato: Code monkey :)
<Jucato> I'm so tempted to !fr [GuS]   :P
<Kubuntu> !fr > [GuS] 
<[GuS] > Jucato, is my way to say hi........
<Jucato> [GuS] : I know :)
<[GuS] > Jucato, i know that you know :P
<Jucato> and seems like Kubuntu took me literally :P
<escola> is there someone who may speak with me???????
<Kubuntu> The tags that adept uses at the side :)
<[GuS] > yeah lol
<maverick> am not on edgy am on dapper right now but am ugrading at this moment so my list is edgy like
<Kubuntu> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maverick> anyway i have firefox installed from the source...not big deal
<Genix|linux> how do i unrar a file with unrar-free
<Kubuntu> !ask > escola
<Jucato> Kubuntu: they're called debtags, and Debian's the one that started them, and I don't know how to use them :P
<Kubuntu> Jucato: They suck!
<Jucato> Kubuntu: don't tell me. tell Debian
<Jucato> they're not blog tags, btw
<Jucato> Genix|linux: you can use Ark to unrar files if unrar-free or unrar is installed
<Kubuntu> Yeah But I fail to see how Evolution is Tetris like
<Jucato> O_O
<oliver> I hate evolution
<oliver> ughhh
<Jucato> let me check that... that'd be weird though
<Kubuntu> I was here with a bunch of children and they wanted to play some games
<Kubuntu>  Cool I'll just pop up adept and drag over a Action game tag to get the list of action games
<zorda_> hey im geting thsi message when i try to upgrade
<zorda_> sudo apt-get update
<zorda_> sudo apt-get upgrade
<zorda_> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zorda_> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<zorda_> that one
<Kubuntu> Hmm kubuntu-wallapers and libcupsys... not as exciting as I thought
<franjesus> zorda_: first of all
<oliver> is dpkg or adept runnning
<oliver> or aptitude
<Kubuntu> Ok Fine I'll install some tetris games
<oliver> if so close them
<Kubuntu> Evolution o_0
<Kubuntu> Right
<franjesus> zorda_: if you don't know how to use the console try to use adept instead
<Jucato> Kubuntu: are you sure you dragged it to the "Tags I want"?
<Kubuntu> Yeah what do you get?
<oliver> import urllib, sgmllib
<Kubuntu> A list of games?
<oliver> # Get something to work with.
<oliver> f = urllib.urlopen("http://www.python.org")
<oliver> s = f.read()
<oliver> # Try and process the page.
<Jucato> Kubuntu: because I'm not getting Evolution
<oliver> # The class should have been defined first, remember.
<oliver> myparser = MyParser()
<oliver> myparser.parse(s)
<oliver> # Get the hyperlinks.
<oliver> print myparser.get_hyperlinks()
<oliver> ahh woops
<oliver> I was looking through some python links
<Kubuntu> Do you get stuff you expect or weird stuff?
<Genix|linux> agh
<oliver> I meant to copt some text
<Genix|linux> linux is so annoying sometimes
<Jucato> Kubuntu: no
<Kubuntu> Genix|linux: It's a computer program. That's their place in the cosmos
<Jucato> Kubuntu: just make sure you drop it in the "Tags I want"
<Kubuntu> Jucato: Yes I am
<oliver> franjesus if zorda is getting that error it will still appear if he used adept
<Kubuntu> From the All Tab i go to games and chose one and put it in Tags I want
<Kubuntu> No other filters changed
<zorda_> Oliver can you help?
<franjesus> oliver: not really if he only used adept
<oliver> all he needs to do is make sure aptitude, adept or dpkg isnt running
<Kubuntu> Course my adept is asking to be updated :(
<oliver> But until he resolvs it he cant
<oliver> Zorda what proceses are running
<Jucato> Kubuntu: probably... I'm on Edgy
<Kubuntu> Me too
<Kubuntu> Adept 2.1 Cruzer ?
<Jucato> yeah
<oliver> Zorda do ps
<franjesus> zorda_: lsof|grep "/var/lib/dpkg/lock"
<Kubuntu> Hmm
<franjesus> run that to see what is locking dpkg
<Kubuntu> Let me try some otehr tags
<Jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> zorda_: ^^^^^
<franjesus> zorda_: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock is better
<momal> edgy has a wine configuration thingo now? was under settings button : O
<zorda_> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<zorda_> i got that
<Jucato> momal: I don't think it made it into edgy
<oliver> run dpkg then
<momal> hmm i have it though :S
<RawSewage> I see it
<Jucato> momal: oh? :D
<oliver> I found that resolved it for me
<momal> Windows Applications (Wine configureation editor)
<Jucato> ah
<momal> thats what its called :p
<Jucato> hm...
<RawSewage> It's not in the normal Settings Window
<RawSewage> Its in the old Settings menu
<RawSewage> If you add Settings to the Start Menu
<franjesus> zorda_: try to find out which process it is with lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<zorda_> Didnt do anything
<momal> yea i got it from the settings panel icon you can add to kicker
<Jucato> franjesus: the database may still be locked whether or not a process is using it *if* apt or adept crashed earlier
<Jucato> zorda_: do the commands that ubotu gave
<Jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Kubuntu> Jucato: ok Under UItoolkit choose the tag SDL and tell me the first three hits you get
<Jucato> momal: under what group?
<zorda_> ok that did nothing
<momal> last one system administration
<Jucato> zorda_: try running adept or apt-get again, it should be unlocked now
<zorda_> what the hell is wrong with it?
<Jucato> Kubuntu: hold on...
<Kubuntu> Sure
<Jucato> Kubuntu: gcompris, gcompris-data, gcompris-sound-da
<zorda_> umm i got a >
<zorda_> on my prompt
<eljefedelito> has anyone run an apt-get dist-upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?  Good results or bad?
<Kubuntu> Jucato: ok I'm getting Edgy-communnity-wallpapers, edgy-gdm-themes, edgy-session-splashscreen
<Kubuntu> Me thinks that perhaps Adept is messing u
<Kubuntu> +p
<Jucato> zorda_: er.. Ctrl+C (to get back to the regular prompt" then enter the command "sudo dpkg --configure -a" (without the quotes)
<Jucato> Kubuntu: well it's giving me sensible results... so it might be messing with you
<eljefedelito> has anyone run an apt-get dist-upgrade to Edgy?
<momal> yes i have
<zorda_> i got > again
<oliver> try killing adept then use apt instead
<Jucato> zorda_: it means that you left a " or a ' hanging somwhere
<momal> but had lots probs with dist-upgrade it seems to kill off a few packages so unless you know how to use console and want to do alot of messing around (only if you have bad luck like me :p) prob not best to use it :p
<Kubuntu> Jucato: Ok I'll investigate further
<Kubuntu> Not like HP further
<Kubuntu> But ..ya know .. Reiser like further
<zorda_> its not working again
<The_Worst> hi
<zorda_> so what the hell is the point of it? no file support no games no nothing secpt a hack box
<The_Worst> does kubuntu support .deb files?
<oliver> yes
<zorda_> yes
<oliver> its the main package managements it uses
<Kubuntu> Yes I do
<The_Worst> i can only open them with ark
<zorda_> wil some one give me a ponit to stay on lunix?
<oliver> dpkg -i <package>
<zorda_> othere then I HAVE TO HAVE IT ON FOR  I CANT BOOT WINDOWS!?!?!?
<RawSewage> zorda_, no
<oliver> The worst do sudo dpkg -i <package>
<MenZa> zorda_: I could name plenty, but if that's your attitude, I'm not going to.
<zorda_> Please do
<The_Worst> il try, thx
<zorda_> I need some
<DrCurl> hi
<eljefedelito> zorda if you can't boot windows why blame linux?
<DrCurl> whenever I wanna use wallpaper inside pager, it doesn't apply to every viewports... is there a way to fix this?
<The_Worst> it worked :D
<zorda_> becouse of the danm boot screnn i get from ubunto
<oliver> Whenever "linux messes up" its normally not linux  but the user
<The_Worst> another question, root is owner of the folder Desktop is that normal ?
<oliver> *virtually always the user
<zorda_> to boot i have too move donw to windows
<Jucato> DrCurl: it's a KDE bug, I think
<zorda_> and if i take lunix off
<oliver> Nope you are the owner of desktop
<zorda_> i cant boot!
<cpk2> oliver: LIES! there is no such thing as user error!
<zorda_> ..........
<RawSewage> zorda_, thats GRUB
<zorda_> GRUB?
<DrCurl> Jucato, you think I should submit it? or is it already...
<oliver> I mean yhe person using it
<Jucato> DrCurl: already known, afaik
<eljefedelito> zorda_ reasons to use linux: security; standards; openness of code; speed of improvements; GPL license; hard-to-Trojan attack....
<oliver> *the person using it not the user package
<RawSewage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_GRUB
<oliver> dont forget scalability
<zorda_> Security? hah
<RawSewage> no
<zorda_> i cant oprate in it and you have to reead a big ass book of code that youll never use to use it
<oliver> No you dont
<RawSewage> zorda_, Linux will be bigger than Windows
<zorda_> Will
<lab> eai mulherada
<zorda_> once they get game and file support
<oliver> Zorda I installed linux yesterday on a 12 year old girls computer
<oliver> and even she can use it
<RawSewage> zorda_, yes, game support sucks now
<eljefedelito> zorda go to a "console" and type "sudo su" (no quotes).  then type (in Kubuntu) 'kate' or (in Ubuntu) 'abiword'  When the program opens, open the file located in /boot/grub/menu.lst  This is the list that comes up when you boot.  Windows will be near the bottom, but you can copy/paste to to the top if you prefer.  Careful, you are running as ROOT!!! so any changes or mistakes you make are your issues, not myne! ;)
<eljefedelito> And please read it a bit first; 'near the top' means at the top of the LIST, not the top of the File.
<RawSewage> Linux will never get a large market share until it resolves the game support issue
<oliver> I never play games
<zorda_> And file support
<RawSewage> me either
<RawSewage> nothing wrong with file support
<eljefedelito> i read yesterday that *Ubuntu has over taken OS-X!  Wow, I knew Linux was bigger than OS-X, but one distro!?  Sweet action!
<RawSewage> what are you talking about
<zorda_> Lets make a list of file with a check list
<eljefedelito> i also never play games...
<oliver> I find the file support great
<eljefedelito> ok list the files zorda
<zorda_> so you can put mp3 with glowing red warning but you can get it with a few clicks
<oliver> I personally prefer freebsd and openbsd to linux...
<The_Croup> hi, since you talking about support where do i get some more support for kubuntu
<oliver> byt they will never get huge
<oliver> try this irc channel
<The_Croup> my sound  is working when in OS but not for any mp3 or anything like that
<RawSewage> The_Croup, the Ubuntu forums are good
<zorda_> i cant even open my pics or muisc here
<eljefedelito> its called a license, and mp3 isn't an opensource project.  Yes you can play mp3s but, without paying the license fee, its not fully legal
<oliver> try easyubuntu
<oliver> it install mp3 codecs etc for you
<zorda_> I know
<RawSewage> what pictures?
<zorda_> i cant understand the codacs
<oliver> Im guessing ... porn
<RawSewage> what filetype
<zorda_> Some of it but i really want my muisc
<oliver> :)
<zorda_> mp3 i want that
<RawSewage> ??
<RawSewage> pictures work fine
<RawSewage> mp3 works fine
<oliver> easyubuntu isntall the codecs for you
<zorda_> I cant get isos
<RawSewage> divx, xvid, etc all work fine
<oliver> I have never had a problem with pictures. Ever
<Kubuntu> oliver: No porn?
<oliver> You can get some good quality sound codecs on sourceforge
<RawSewage> only open source porn
<oliver> lol :)
<zorda_> Hmm
<zorda_> You guys tring to band me for saing the s word but your talking about porn
<cpk2> ugh you dont need to use easyubuntu to get codecs
<oliver> TBO I dont actually look at porn. You seen it one youve practically seen it all
<prodigy7> if the clothes aren't open, it wouldn't be a porn or ? :)
<eljefedelito> or try Automatix2 read about it here http://getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<cpk2> especially since kubuntu just needs to do libxine-extracodecs basically
<oliver> Unless they give the design out
<RawSewage> well...  enabling multiverse could be easier
<RawSewage> having to manually type in multiverse after universe is an unnecessary pain, imo
<Kubuntu> oliver: The important part is if we all participate we make it better for everyone
<oliver> I am just waiting for an open source ferrari licensed  under gpl
<The_Croup> cheers oliver that looks promessing
<Kubuntu> oliver: You just want to download it for free :-P
<RawSewage> what about an Audi
<oliver> lol
<oliver> or a 7 series
<eljefedelito> zorda people who use linux tend to like it.  if you want to complain, just stop using it.  plenty of windows in the world for you to mess up.
<RawSewage> zorda_, but as long as youre talking about music...  Windows doesnt have Amarok
<eljefedelito> and maan daily i love Amarok more!
<Kubuntu> eljefedelito: He was just aksing for points for Linux. is that so hard?
<eljefedelito> true its not, but he was going off about its lack of security, lack of this, that...
<Kubuntu> Assuming that zorda_ is male :)
<Kubuntu> OH I missed that
<eljefedelito> he wasn't "asking" he was grating me :(
<Kubuntu> zorda_: lack of security?
<eljefedelito> but you're right, be the bigger person (assuming either of us is a person ;)
<Kubuntu> It gets harder to do that every day :(
<twosouls82> am I the only one who isn't able to start firefox since the upgrade to Edgy?
<twosouls82> *** stack smashing detected ***
<oliver> If all else fails to a fakeroot into a dir then copy or symlink it to /usr/bin
<oliver> That way you get the best of binary and source
<The_Croup> looks like there are some errors to the easyubuntu install
<oliver> Yeah it hasnt been very stable lately
<oliver> Have you istalled tyhe public keyu it was on about
<oliver> Man I need a new keyboard
<oliver> The Croup what are the errors
<pete> I just upgraded to Edgy from dapper and everything seems ok except for fonts, they are really bad
<RawSewage> pete, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<pete> emacs won't even show text and the GUI in general looks fuzzier
<RawSewage> oh
<xsacha> d/l fonts?
<pete> ok
<pete> But that shouldn't affect emacs
<Dasnipa`> 'e'ffect
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> affect
<pete> are you sure?
<pete> its affect
<oliver> affect is theverb
<oliver> effect is the noun
<Dasnipa`> theres a joke in there but its too early
<pete> You affect something.  The efects are what happens.
<pete> exactly oliver
<Dasnipa`> i was making a joke, not correcting english
<RawSewage> an eMac joke?
<Dasnipa`> yeah essentially
<oliver> yeah
<The_Worst> i have installed 'keepassx' with a .dep file, and now it says that can't find 'libpng.so.3' but libpng12-0 is installed
<oliver> emphasising the e
<The_Croup> hey that easyubuntu generated some errors and then it dissapeared, i cannot run it from anywhere
<The_Croup> any ideas
<pete> Anyway, how can I get the emacs fonts back?
<oliver> speaking o e
<RawSewage> I dont know anything about Macs
<oliver> *of
<pete> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<oliver> Enlightenment is immense
<pete> That's pretty clear, but I don't see any packages for iso fonts
<Dasnipa`> had something to do with the adverb of emacs is an imac
<xsacha> iso is just the standard
<xsacha> just look for fonts in adept
<pete> wtf is adept?
<Dasnipa`> pete, adepts is a package manager
<oliver> its a apt front end
<xsacha> apt-cache or aptitude or whatever you use
<pete> better than synpatic?
<xsacha> basically identical
<pete> I'm a gentoo guy usually, so all these GUI tools are new to me
<xsacha> synaptic is.. arguably a tidbit better
<oliver> I am a freebsd guy
<DrCurl> pete, adept has strange gui but it works
<oliver> so we are along the same lines
<oliver> Go portage
<pete> yeah, portage rocks
<pete> I miss it
<xsacha> im a crux guy, so yeah..
<pete> I just don't have the time to reinstall gentoo
<pete> and kubuntu has been working ok
<iapitus> pete, i feel ya
<oliver> I tried to install it on a 600 mhz pc with 128mb ram
<pete> Although kubuntu 64 sucks, you guys have a lot of catching up to do
<pete> catching up to gentoo that is, suse and fedora 64 aren't much better
<xsacha> im on kubuntu64 right now, what's wrong? :O
<oliver> It took ages
<The_Croup> hey how do you run this thing (easyubuntu)
<pete> Ther eis NO support for 32-bit packages
<oliver> wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.023.tar.gz
<oliver> tar -zxf easyubuntu-3.023.tar.gz
<oliver> cd easyubuntu
<oliver> sudo python easyubuntu.in
<xsacha> yes there is
<xsacha> d/l linux32 in adept
<The_Croup> did that already
<pete> there is, but its bs
<oliver> copy that ito the terminal
<The_Croup> did that
<exhale> The_Croup: it says how to on the website
<iapitus> just out of curiosity - is the kubuntu-amd64-desktop-6.10 iso just a livecd in the vein of gentoo? (drops you to a shell and leaves you swinging?) or do i have a problem of some sort to deal with?
<pete> there's no mplayer-bin package
<xsacha> it works perfectly fine.. running firefox 2.0 in linux32 as well as wine
<oliver> then it should come u with a gui where you have to select what you want
<pete> you have to do it all manually or thought third party repos
<xsacha> neither
<oliver> press ok
<exhale> iapitus: its a live cd with a graphical installer. if you want text install get the alternate iso
<The_Croup> no no , after the sudo python easyubuntu, i cannot find it anywhere
<xsacha> linxu32 is in official repos
<xsacha> linux*
<pete> Seriously, try gentoo 64, its freaking awesome with respect to 32-bit compatability like flash, mplayer, firefox, java, etc
<iapitus> ah - when i boot it just leaves me at a shell that says "man sudo_root"
<The_Croup> its not running neither from terminal
<xsacha> and so is wine and firefox2.0
<The_Croup> any ideas
<oliver> its sudo easyubuntu.in
<pete> You can do it all in kubuntu, but its not as effortless
<xsacha> i have flash, mplayer, firefox and java on kubuntu64 in half an hour :S
<oliver> *sudo python easyubuntu.in
<cpk2> why even bother with easyubuntu??
<pete> xsascha, right, that's 29 minutes too much
<The_Croup> it generated some mistakes but after sudo python easy , it dissappered
<exhale> i never really cared about 64bit because to me its all a hassle, do you gain much performance?
<pete> exhale: I think you do
<pete> exhale: especially with multimedia
<cpk2> exhale: considering most people dont program for 64bit, no
<exhale> pete: from the win32 benchmarks it justs better for encoding videos and stuff like that
<iapitus> exhale, it depends on what you're doing
<oliver> what do you disappeared
<pete> exhale: this isn't win32
<xsacha> lol
<The_Croup> well if i try easyubuntu from the terminal it doesnt run
<exhale> pete: true, but i havnt seen any 64 benchmarks under linux
<exhale> The_Croup: what does it say?
<The_Croup> and its not anywhere in gui
<xsacha> maybe didnt look
<pete> exhale: it FEELS faster to me
<The_Croup> nothing
<xsacha> yeah it certainly does feel faster, but apparently not much diff
<The_Croup> just after the sudo python easysubuntu
<exhale> pete: ok.. well my kde desktop is already blazing fast :p
<The_Croup> needed a password
<pete> xsascha: yes, I agree its not night and day
<exhale> easyubunti.IN
<The_Croup> gave the password
<The_Croup> then nothing
<exhale> oh
<iapitus> so anyway - is it my ati card that cause me to be left sitting at a shell on bootup of the install-cd?
<The_Croup> nothing happened
<oliver> define nothing
<exhale> The_Croup: you cant run X programs from sudo in kubuntu, replace sudo with kdesu
<The_Croup> return to $
<oliver> did it come up with a $
<oliver> exhale you can
<exhale> oliver: i cant
<The_Croup> yep
<oliver> I can
<xsacha> unless it is in konsole
<The_Croup> nooooooooooooooooooo bak to the shell
<exhale> yea, konsole its what im talking about
<exhale> regardless, try with kdesu instead of sudo
<The_Croup> it went back to the shell
<xsacha> well you use sudo in konsole
<xsacha> kdesu in alt+f2
<oliver> I normally rum eterm but I am in kde for a change
<oliver> so I run knosole
<oliver> *konsole
<xsacha> 64-bit linux benchmarks:  http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=05/02/24/1747228
<xsacha> using gentoo 32-bit and gentoo 64-bit
<The_Croup> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<The_Croup> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<The_Croup> thats what i get
<xsacha> you have adept open?
<RawSewage> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<oliver> close adept or apt or aptitude
<RawSewage> or something
<RawSewage> is that the corrrect comman
<exhale> does apt have naything to do with launching a python app? :)
<exhale> anything*
<oliver> it does
<spiritz> sudo lsof  /var/lib/dpkg/lock should return which process is using the file
<oliver> it uses dpkg t install
<exhale> oh.. i forgot it was easyubuntu which uses apt :D
<wombat_> can I change the default os and timeout in the bootloader?
<RawSewage> is   sudo dpkg --configure -a   correct
<oliver> The Croup
<The_Croup> right, yes i did forget about that, was open on another desktop
<The_Croup> thats
<oliver> Do you have adept open
<The_Croup> done now
<xsacha> by the way, in the benchmarks: pentium 4 did worse as 64-bit in linux than 32-bit while the amd's did much better as 64-bit
<The_Croup> very helpfull
<exhale> xsacha: you dont say... pentium 4 sucks
<_pp> hi
<oliver> it dual core 805
<exhale> ..k
<oliver> *intel
<xsacha> but its not that the pentium 4 sucks, but that it's worse in 64-bit than 32-bit :S
<angel_> HOLA A TODOS
<_pp> kurze frage...wei jemand ob es noch ein repos fr kde 3.5.2 fr breezy gibt?
<oliver> I know but they are nice processors
<wombat_> anyone?
<_pp> weil das im wiki angegebene existiert nicht mehr
<VanessaE> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<exhale> xsacha: like i said, pentium 4 is the whorst thing intel ever did
<exhale> :P
<angel_> PA CONSEGUIR RECUPERAR LA CONTRASEA DEL ROOT
<xsacha> but then it did better at emerging firefox :P
<angel_> PERO NO TENGO CD LIVE
<exhale> wtf
<Dasnipa`> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<angel_> MUCHAS GRACIAS
<oliver> I agree p4 are shite
<angel_> POR LO DE EN ESPAOL
<xsacha> ogg encoding is far better on 32-bit than 64-bit it seems.. in all cases
<exhale> yea.. theres upsides and downsides of 64bit
<wombat_> !bootloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> same with mencoder
<exhale> thats why i never bothered with it :P even though i have an athlon64
<soulrider> hi everyone
<xsacha> oh but 64-bit wins on UT2004 and the amd64s slap the p4 64-bit's..
<oliver> Why would anyone buy a sempron
<xsacha> cause it's meant to be cheap?
<VanessaE> amd64 here as well... 64 bit did do well on some stuff but I went back to 32bit because of the usual 32-bit needs (wine, flash..)
<oliver> But you only have to spend that little bit extra..
<xsacha> use linux32 for wine,flash, etc VanessaE
<VanessaE> tried that, didn't work for me
<xsacha> it appears to run just as fast
<oliver> Has anyone tried SGI mips processor?
<soulrider> does anyone know why java SDK isnt in the repos anymore ?
<xsacha> works on everything for me :S
<h3sp4wn> oliver: I have used one ? but I don't think ubuntu runs on big endian mips
<VanessaE> I might have tried at a bad time then :)
<The_Croup> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<The_Croup> error:
<The_Croup> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<The_Croup> EasyUbuntu is finished. You may copy this log for debugging purposes.
<exhale> how do i get KDE to use well.. uhm a bit difficult to explain.. i want it to use a difference "space" for all program tabs in the other desktop
<Tristan> I have a problem : I upgraded to edgy and I can go until the session manager. There whatever session I want to launch it doesn't work. When I boot recovery mode and do a startx I'm logged in into a gnome session. How can I fix my problem?
<The_Croup> i get this again from ubuntu this time tho
<VanessaE> Croup: did you remember to sudo apt-get... >
<VanessaE> ?
<soulrider> exhale: i know what you mean
<soulrider> so that programs in your taskbars dont mix with other from other keyboards ?
<The_Croup> sudo apt-get?! i run easyubuntu then coose stuff and then pressed ok
<exhale> soulrider: yea but desktops instead of keyboards :)
<soulrider> lol yeah
<soulrider> sorry
<exhale> gnome does this by default so i took it for granted
<exhale> np
<soulrider> hang on, i like it that way too
<VanessaE> Croup: did you run it as root/sudo?   did you make sure that no other apt utils are running? (like synaptic/adept, etc)
<Tristan> should I do a fresh install? I'm a bit disappointed because it almost run
<oliver> If they were running it would start
<Kennie> hi before i ran 2.6.15-27-686 kernel wich had smp release, the one i just d/led with edgy is 2.16.17-10 but i cant find a smp of it... is ther anyway to get my second core to work?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<wombat_> Could someone please help me reconfigure GRUB?
<The_Croup>  kdesu python easyubuntu.in
<The_Croup> is that enought?
<exhale> yea
<VanessaE> I suppose it should be, yeah.  well if nothing else is running then you can probably just delete the offending lock file and try again
<h3sp4wn> Kennie: How do you know its not working ? are you using -generic ?
<Tristan> ok, then I will reformat and do a fresh install
<exhale> soulrider: any progess ? :D
<soulrider> im looking lol
<soulrider> just a sec:P
<exhale> thx
<soulrider> i like it that way too
<h3sp4wn> Kennie: -generic is an smp kernel anyway
<Johnsandman> Ophalen:6 http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages [1217kB] 
<Johnsandman> 99% [6 Packages gzip 0] 
<Johnsandman> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<The_Croup> its very funny
<Johnsandman> so cannot download anything :|
<The_Croup> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<The_Croup> Need to get 1599kB of archives.
<The_Croup> After unpacking 5743kB of additional disk space will be used.
<The_Croup> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ?
<yacoob> Johnsandman,  using proxy by any chance?
<oliver> Y
<The_Croup> after y nothing happens
<The_Croup> i can put as many y Y y Y as i want thats it
<soulrider> i cant find it lol
<Johnsandman> >yacoob> no I am not using proxy
<The_Croup> it doesnt return anywhere and it doesnt update anything
<soulrider> ahh got it
<Johnsandman> the others are working only the main packages not
<soulrider> exhale
<soulrider> you there ?
<exhale> yep
<soulrider> k
<soulrider> right click in your bar
<soulrider> then configure panel
<exhale> k
<soulrider> now click on the taskbar button
<exhale> k
<soulrider> and you can see hte checkbox there
<exhale> ah
<soulrider> show windows froma ll desktops
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, I added unix print services to my wife's windows machine,which has the HP printer connected to it, and I'm about to add a printer here in Edgy. I have The printer Wizard dialog page up, and i'm wondering what it means by Host and Queue ?
<exhale> great! thanks soulrider
<soulrider> no prob! ;)
<exhale> why this isnt by default is beyond me
<soulrider> yeah
<exhale> its really smooth
<exhale> if i want to use a partition for backups, say movies and things like that, is it okay to leave it mounted as /media/sda5 for example?
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: depends what it is set to on the windows machine
<oliver> I dont know hy the developers didnt just leave it as /mnt
<soulrider> how can i report some missing apckages on the repos ?
<soulrider> and programs that dont work on edgy anymore
<oliver> It catachesme out every time when I go to do cd /mnt/sda1
<oliver> *catches
<TheGateKeeper> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: ^^^^
<soulrider> thanks! :D
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, computer name ?
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: what's not working in edgy?
<soulrider> knet
<pete> ok, I still can't get fonts working in emacs, this sucks
<soulrider> it crashes
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: I don't know about how you put it in that wizard (never seen it in my life)
<soulrider> and java sdk is missing fromt he repos
<pete> especially since emacs is my favorite editor
<oliver> I like vi or nano
<The_Croup> finally i sorted something out , there was a little catch, something wasnt working as supposed to but sorted now, a good ctrl+c
<wombat_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: try lpr://192.168.1.2 (or whatever)
<wilfred> just installed edgy - gotta say it rocks :-D
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: (or maybe lpd://192.168.1.2 (or whatever the ipaddress is)
<Kennie> h3sp4wn : i use -generic, but it only finds 1 core atm
<Kennie> instead of 2
<oliver> Has anyone tried kde4 yet?
<kyaneos> hi
<wilfred> oliver: no, it's nowhere near usable yet imo
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main <--- not in there ???
<oliver> Whats wrong... is it just really buggy?
<h3sp4wn> Kennie: 2 real cores or hyperthreading ?
<soulrider> oh my, i didnt knwo aobut that repo
<exhale> its not out yet oliver
<Kennie> core duo..
<Kennie> so 2 cores
<oliver> A beta versiion is
<oliver> Actually its nowhere near beta
<h3sp4wn> Kennie: and /proc/cpuinfo is just a single core
<Kennie> yes, before on my old it were 2
<alf____> hi
<h3sp4wn> Kennie: I am not doubting that (just possible some gui app could just have been reporting it wrong)
<soulrider> and no, TheGateKeeper it isnt there
<soulrider> i did apt-get update
<soulrider> and its still not showing
<alf____> does anyone encounter problems with Eclipse EMF diagram since upgrading to edgy ?
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories <--- none of these?
<Kennie> h3sp4wn well on cat /proc/cpuinfo it only reports 1 cpu atm, instead of 2
<soulrider> ok, i didnt know aobut that
<soulrider> i allways used easysource
<oliver> exhale: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE3To4
<soulrider> and it snot updated for edgy
<oliver> and since when has been out stopped you
<kyaneos_> hi
<kyaneos_> i can not install nvidia-glx on edgy
<oliver> Or do you just use stable software
<trispace> is anyone here using opera9.02?
<oliver> Yup
<kyaneos_> nvidia-glx: Depends: libglu1-mesa but it is not going to be installed or
<kyaneos_>                        libglu1
<oliver> Opera and firefox
<oliver> Why
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: do you use open office?
<Johnsandman> cannot get the main archive gzip: stdin: not in gzip format all are working accept the nl.archive
<h3sp4wn> Kennie: Try either building your own kernel or report a bug about it
<trispace> i'm experiencing a very strange problem. After startup opera crashes with a segmentation fault, after just pressing "n"
<siefkencp> hey all... i need some help with samba
<Kennie> h3sp4wn : k think thats only solution then
<siefkencp> i have the service started and i go to log in through my windows box but it wont let me authenticate
<oliver> Sorry but i havenever experienced a problem
<ubuntu_Botan> somebody nows how use sniffer
<oliver> It alwaysruns wel for me
<trispace> oliver: very strange
<soulrider> i do TheGateKeeper
<soulrider> but i need SDK to develop
<soulrider> not just to run applications
<siefkencp> any one have some advice on getting me into my box with samba?
<trispace> oliver: the funny thing is that pressing any other key has no effect, just pressing "n"
<troxor> is there a known issues page for edgy?  after upgrading last night, kdm/X/stuff broke
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-October/022037.html
<oliver> Have you tried downloading a =n earlier opera
<trispace> oliver: ?
<oliver> Did you pick the ubuntu version
<troxor> siefkencp: http://www.oregontechsupport.com/articles/samba.html
<oliver> trispace
<trispace> oliver: yes, i downloaded it from operasoftware.com, picked ubuntu dapper
<oliver> Have you tried downloading the debian version then
<SysFAILURE> excuse me
<trispace> oliver: problem solved, it seems that the addess history was broken, i cleared the address history, now it works
<SysFAILURE> how can i modify screen resolution?
<soulrider> TheGateKeeper: still no java =/
<oliver> Good
<siefkencp> any one into helping me with my samba problem??
<trispace> oliver: however, strange problem :)
<siefkencp> I can pay in coffee grinds...
<siefkencp> and other miscilanious office junk
<SysFAILURE> how can i modify screen resolution?
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider:  well from you & others I have so far found out OO is broken but has fixes, Firefox 2 none of the extensions work, knet is broken, java is missing from the repos & it's on 24 hours since they released it
<trispace> SysFAILURE: try xrandr
<trispace> SysFAILURE: or change the resolution in your X config-file
<oliver> Why do you enable java in your browser it comprimises security
<soulrider> err
<soulrider> thats bad isnt it ?
<siefkencp> im guessing im on my own with samba
<oliver> Theres a fault in java that allwos website to gain your info
<SysFAILURE> trispace, max resolution is 1024*768, actual resolution.. how can i set a more big resolution?
<siefkencp> :'-(
<trispace> SysFAILURE: do as i said
<oliver> the gui way is to go:
<oliver> k > system settings > Display
<oliver> or you can edit xorg conf
<lontra> hi...kmail fails to remember my pop password even though i tell it to and knetworkmanager doesn't remember my wep.  are these known bugs or does anyone know of work arounds?
<SysFAILURE> oliver, yes, but max resolution is 1024*768
<SysFAILURE> how can i use a more big res.?
<lontra> i'm using edgy btw
<oliver> You can usually set it higher andit allows you to scroll around the screen
<ubuntu_Botan> me tooo
<oliver> from the display
<lontra> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: well it's why I am not upgrading & why I am in all probabilty moving distro
<soulrider> leaving ubuntu? :(
<soulrider> i tried suse and i didnt quite like it
<soulrider> so i came back :)
<oliver> RPMs must die
<lontra> i've had nothing but problems so far with edgy ... i might move back to debian unstable
<SysFAILURE> oliver, max is 1024*768
<siefkencp> im thinking about going back to redhat... seems like i cant get samba to work... and they finally upgraded thier lampp stack
<lontra> debian unstable was more stable than edgy
<oliver> Sysfailur yu can normally go above the max but you have to move yyour mouse of the edge to see the corners
<oliver> But if your monitor only goes up to 1027*768 why do you want it go higher
<SysFAILURE> oliver, my monitor support max 1280*1024
<oliver> O
<SysFAILURE> i want 1280*1024, how can i do???
<oliver> brb
<SysFAILURE> ..
<moffa> SysFAILURE - have you tried running dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<oliver> here is a good page
<oliver> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html
<val3xiv> ..
<oliver> SySFAILURE you mighjt aswell read that link as that is how I change my settings
<oliver> so all I would do is virtually recite that
<oliver> O I didt see he left
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, nope nothing works ...I'm really puzzled cuz i had cups working aweek ago and now it's blind too
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Can you print a text file directly to the printer ?
<kyaneos> hi
<TehUni2> i'm having some trouble with intel 965 video. I've stumble across this page: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html  and it seems to be what i need, but i dont know how to install thsoe drivers/modules. MESA is compiling now...
<kyaneos> i can not install nvidia-glx on edgy
<BluesKaj> it doesn't see the printer no matter what set up i try
<kyaneos> i have installed libmesaglu
<kyaneos> but it sais it is not installed
<kyaneos> what can i do?
<BluesKaj> h3sp4wn, it works fine from my windows partition
<BluesKaj> on this pc
<oliver> how did you try to set it up
<Sho_> Hm, anybody else experiencing screen corruption issues on an iBook G4 with a Radeon 9000 in Edgy? Worked fine in Dapper
<oliver> Bluesjay there is a gui in system seting for configurig cups.. its really simple
<oliver> Bluesjay: k > System Setting > Printers > admin mode > add > add printer class
<BluesKaj> oliver, been there done that ...a frustrating number of times
<h3sp4wn> BluesKaj: Read the documentation on technet for print services for unix
<BluesKaj> !technet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about technet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oliver> If you are trying to print from gimp you need a plugin
<pete> got fonts working
<oliver> http://localhost:631/
<oliver> try from there
<pete> the font paths changed from dapper to edgy apparently
* doppelganger_ waits in line
* doppelganger_ looks around like this is the DMV
<The_Croup> what would be a nice c compiler with a gui for kubuntu ?
<The_Croup> c c++
<franjesus> kdevelop
<jucato> kdeve....
<jucato> what he said :D
<franjesus> compiler g++
<pete> eclipse (haha, i'm kiding)
<franjesus> gcc
<oliver> kdevelop is and ide not a compiler
<pete> wtf is a gui compiler then?
<oliver> so is eclipse
<kyaneos> nvidia-glx: Depends: libglu1-mesa but it is not going to be installed or
<kyaneos>                        libglu1
<doppelganger_> i've got a slight pro'lem...  hopefully it is easy
<franjesus> pete: an ide
<The_Croup> kdevelop got already
<pete> yeah, so what is oliver saying
<oliver> kdevelop use gcc as its compiler
<franjesus> or the one you tell it to do so
<oliver> yeah
<oliver> but gcc is great
<franjesus> sure, the best free compiler in the world
<oliver> not 4 though
<franjesus> icc generates faster code
<rpedro> can someone tell me what's the key to show the main menu in kopete? I accidentally hide it...
<jucato> Ctrl+M
<franjesus> and has proper openmp support though
<doppelganger_> guess i'll just have to ask  =\
<jucato> rpedro: Ctrl+M
<MidMark> guys I need help for bug https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/65529
<rpedro> jucato: thanks
<MidMark> cannot boot, what can I do?
<doppelganger_> i just upgraded to Edgy last night. Now when i boot up, i get the Kubuntu screen with the loading bar, then after that just a blank, black screen
<doppelganger_> after about 10 secs at that black screen, i can hit esc, and it'll be sitting at a login prompt in terminal
<doppelganger_> so i can login, then type startx and it'll come right up
<oliver> is xorg configured right?
<doppelganger_> any clue as to how to get it to do it automagically?
<doppelganger_> possibly-  what's the command to reconfigure it again?
<The_Croup> if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<The_Croup> a package named similar to libstdc++-dev.
<doppelganger_> dpkg --reconfigure xserver.xorg?
<oliver> # Xorg -configure
<The_Croup> i already got libstdc++dev tho
<oliver> do it manually
<jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<doppelganger_> ah, thank you jucato
<luciano_> hello everyone
<root_> hi
<luciano_> I'm a linux noob, I'm having problems with screen resolution
<root_> I have a small problem with iptables
<The_Croup> i would like some help installing kdevelop
<luciano_> I have a 17inch lcd monitor (its not a laptop) and my resolution must be 1280x768
<The_Croup> its getting errors even if i got what it wants
<luciano_> I managed to change the xorg to display that, but the screen is flickering, the fonts are blured
<franjesus> The_Croup: are you installing through apt/aptitude/adept?
<luciano_> there is a small part of the screen on the right that it's off the monitor, i can't see half the bin icon on the right
<luciano_> can anyone help ?
<root_> I have written the script of iptables
<root_> but when I restart the server
<The_Croup> no,
<root_> the iptables are flushed
<The_Croup> from adept i got the library needed
<The_Croup> just run ./configure
<shanky> good afternoon
<luciano_> ubuntu "1280x768"
<The_Croup> and i got that the libstdc++ dev              is missing or something
<franjesus> The_Croup: is there any reason for that, maybe you want the latest version and it is not available on ubuntu?
<shanky> I have connected a external monitor to my laptop and if I run mplayer or xine I only see the movie in the laptop, any idea?
<doppelganger_> jucato: may i ask you one more question, fine sir
<siefkencp> any one know how to open up a couple of ports on ubuntu?
<jucato> doppelganger_: err??
<jucato> what?
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: thanx for the info yesterday
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: sure.no problem
<The_Croup> probably
<The_Croup> which version
<doppelganger_> jucato: if i had backed up my old xserver-xorg from last time, can i simply replace the newer one with that one and have it work properly?
<The_Croup> should i get that works
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: would also appear that knet is broken & java ain't in the repos
<franjesus> in edgy you have 3.3.4
<franjesus> the latest at kdevelop.org is 3.3.5
<franjesus> maybe it would be easier to do
<jucato> doppelganger_: um.. depends if your backup was the one that worked properly. if it is, simply replace the new xorg.conf with the older one and restart X
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: no java?
<franjesus> sudo apt-get install kdevelop libtool autoconf automaken
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: looks like it.. :(
<franjesus> and stick to the supported version
<root_> someone can halp mi with iptables ??
<siefkencp> i need the same help with IP tables
<doppelganger_> jucato: excellent!  Just making sure there weren't version changes that would cause me copying my old one to hose the system even further  ;P
<The_Croup> whats all this warty,hoary,breezy,dapper,edgy ? whats the difference?
<The_Croup> im new to kubuntu not so much on linux
<franjesus> The_Croup: different versions of ubuntu/kubuntu
<franjesus> you should have one every 6 months
<jucato> The_Croup: those are the "code names" of the different releases
<The_Croup> fair enough
<The_Croup> how do i found out what i got
<The_Croup> ?
<jucato> 5.10 (Breezy), 6.06 (Dapper), 6.10 (Edgy)
<jucato> The_Croup: in Konsole: "lsb_release -a"
<The_Croup> got it already
<The_Croup> sorry thanks jucato
<The_Croup> can i upgrade?
<franjesus> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<franjesus> kool :D
<siefkencp> can any one help with unlocking the firewall on my edgy box.... I just need to know what is stopping me from getting into ports i need open --- its really frustrating that no one will even acknoladge me
<TheGateKeeper> The_Croup: you can but be warned not all is happy with edgy
<jucato> I am... but then again... I didn't upgrade (this one that I'm using)
* jucato wonders why Java isn't in Edgy yet...
<DaftDog> siefkencp: it's acknowledge
<DaftDog> siefkencp: do you want to turn of iptables entirely?
<siefkencp> I cant see IPtables as a running service
<siefkencp> nor do i see it in /etc/init.d
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> please
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: well I love to know what (k)ubuntu's definition of 'stable' is
<siefkencp> so if you know where to turn off IPtables i'd be very greatful
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: remember what Edgy is supposed to be
<DaftDog> siefkencp: enter iptables -L
<DaftDog> sudo.. sorry
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yokobr> in trying to install an o.s under vmware on a physical drive.....but i cant do that 'cause its mounted
<yokobr> what can i do?
<soulrider> i just downloaded java sdk from suns site
<soulrider> its a .bin file
<siefkencp> bash: iptables: command not found
<soulrider> how do i know if i will be bale to uninstall it easily ?
<soulrider> or if ill be able to uninstall it using adept ?
<siefkencp> i am certain that my ports are closed
<siefkencp> i looked there are only about 8 open ports
<siefkencp> none of which are samba and mysql
<siefkencp> both of which i need
<DaftDog> siefkencp: did you sudo?
<pierre__> soulrider: you wont be able to uninstall it with apt
<yokobr> pleasee
<yokobr> in trying to install an o.s under vmware on a physical drive.....but i cant do that 'cause its mounted...and i cant umount 'cause im on my linux =) driver is busy
<siefkencp> DraftDog: you are awsome...
<siefkencp> hah
<soulrider> damn, can i make a deb out of it so i can uninstall it ?
<siefkencp> Of course it lists nothing
<pierre__> soulrider: are you sure there isnt already a deb in the repo?
<Mez> soulrider, what package ?
<yokobr> please
<yokobr> in trying to install an o.s under vmware on a physical drive.....but i cant do that 'cause its mounted...and i cant umount 'cause im on my linux =) driver is busy
<DaftDog> siefkencp: what are the policy settings for each chain saying?
<yokobr> what can i do?
<soulrider> su-java5-jdk
<soulrider> sun*
<soulrider> there sno JDK in the repos
<DaftDog> soulrider: i think there is...
<soulrider> its missing i think
<siefkencp> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<siefkencp> target     prot opt source               destination
<siefkencp> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<siefkencp> target     prot opt source               destination
<siefkencp> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<siefkencp> target     prot opt source               destination
<soulrider> try to install it
<DaftDog> soulrider: have you got multiverse and universe and restricted enabled?
<soulrider> indeed
<The_Croup> hi, i got dapper but kdevelop is not in the files any ideas where i can get it from
<DaftDog> siefkencp: when the policy says ACCEPT there shouldn't be a problem firewall-wise
<MidMark> need help
<MidMark> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0569qy1.jpg
<DaftDog> siefkencp: but there's another security mechanism that might prevent access... i need to check but i remember something.. give me a minute
<MidMark> cannot boot!
<soulrider> is there any way to browse the repos and look for a deb manually without using adept or anything ?
<siefkencp> Thanks DraftDog
<DaftDog> soulrider: i think you can browse them online
<inteliwasp> is the package server still being hammered?
<soulrider> any idea of how i can do that ?
<MidMark> soulrider: they are simply ftp server... browse them!
<MidMark> guys need help ^
<soulrider> ahh, i didnt know that
<poopybutt> i upgraded to 6.10 but it didnt give me ff 2.0  how do i get it?
<MidMark> cannot boot edgy with ALI chipset
<MidMark> poopybutt: search ad install it with adept
<MidMark> kubuntu has konqueror for the default browser
<poopybutt> MidMark, do i need to get rid of 1.5?
<poopybutt> MidMark, im aware but i like ff
<pierre__> the deb in the repo is firefox 2.0
<DaftDog> siefkencp: your mysql and samba is running though right?
<MidMark> poopybutt: kubuntu will update it if it's exist, or install if not
<poopybutt> pierre__, so i could get it with apt-get?
<MidMark> very simple
<The_Croup> hi which version of kdevelop do you suggest
<siefkencp> Yup
<pierre__> poopybutt: uh yea
<The_Croup> http://kde.gnusoft.net/kdevelop-latest/kubuntu/pool-dapper/kdevelop/
<DaftDog> siefkencp: are you trying to access from a windows box=
<siefkencp> i have no trouble working from localhost
<DaftDog> ?
<poopybutt> cause i tried it and it said i already have the newest version
<poopybutt> and i have 1.5
<The_Croup> running k now
<siefkencp> Draft--- check out inetd
<siefkencp> apparently the conf file is controlling the open ports
<MidMark> anyone know how to boot? -> http://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf0569qy1.jpg
<pierre__> poopybutt: are you running edgy?
<DaSkreech> !ad!adept-fix
<siefkencp> i just need to figure out how to add my 2 services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ad!adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !adept-fix
<poopybutt> 6.10 now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !adept fix
<pierre__> poopybutt: then theres a problem because 2.0 is what is in the repositories
<DaftDog> siefkencp: yeah that's the one i was looking for.. i don't have it installed here though
<MidMark> poopybutt: the update from firefox just take a look into mozilla server
<MidMark> not ubuntu server
<MidMark> use adept and stop!
<MidMark> and for now there is no upgrade from 1.5 to 2.0, leave adept do it for you
<siefkencp> I just need to know the .conf conventions
<soulrider> aparently java is on the repso
<soulrider> and im installing it now
<siefkencp> Worst case I can do a restart to get my rules in place
<soulrider> but friggin adept wouldnt list it
<jerp> Does anyone have a url for a linux newb regarding how to establish an internet connection with Ubuntu?
<soulrider> jerp what kind of connection ?
<oliver> What type
<soulrider> ic an help you with pppeo
<soulrider> pppoe*
<jerp> just one that lets me log onto the internet
<oliver> Ubuntu configures most automatically
<soulrider> but that type of connection
<soulrider> cable, DSL
<jerp> cable
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: I thought you said there's no java in edgy
<soulrider> yea TheGateKeeper i found it
<soulrider> adept wasnt listing it
<soulrider> but its there apparently
<soulrider> im downloading it
<pierre__> whats KDE's partition manager?
<jerp> comcast doesn't provide assistance
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: ohh where was it?
<jucato> pierre__: QtParted, but it's not KDE's
<omar> Hello everybody, I have a partition and I would like to mount it automaticly, I am using this to mount it manually "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/hd4"   I am already in "/etc/fstab" and I tried with "/dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    rw              0       0" but it's not working, did I write something wrong????
<DaSkreech> What's the thing for adept fix?
<soulrider> i dont know
<oliver> The ubuntu live cd configures most cable connections automatically
<soulrider> ilol
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: soulrider has found it lol
<soulrider> multiuverse it hink
<soulrider> i found it while browsung online
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: in multiverse of course. I've found it too
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> adept wasnt listing it
<pierre__> jucato: how do i access it?
<soulrider> so i just did
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: I didn't have multiverse enabled when I first checked
<soulrider> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk and it started installing
<jucato> pierre__: you have to install it
<soulrider> jucato: i did, and adept wasnt listing it
<DaSkreech> !fix adept
<TheGateKeeper> soulrider: install synaptic don't rely on adept :-)
<jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jucato> DaSkreech: ^^^^^
<soulrider> i allways use apt-get anyways
<DaSkreech> Ah thanks
<jucato> soulrider: same here.
<DaSkreech> soulrider: it was apt-get that crashed
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: ohhh well I will let them off that one
<jucato> :P
<rhodri> hi, i'm having problems with my ati driver and kubuntu edgy, the output of fglrxinfo keeps telling me it's using the vesa driver, not the ati one.  is this the right place to ask?
<jucato> TheGateKeeper, soulrider: Adept Manager lists it for me. which Adept were you using?
<soulrider> manager i think
<jucato> I see it in mine. both Manager and Installer
<soulrider> either adept nor apt-get listed it
<soulrider> but its there
<jerp> Oliver: I'm willing to reformat and reload to get a connection established  :))  I'll five it a try
<jerp> give
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: I'm not, I am still using dapper, I am asking you folks the info, & relying on what you tell me
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: well it's here :P
<TheGateKeeper> jucato: good stuff :P
<angel_> hola
<jucato> TheGateKeeper: and the Firefox extension problem isn't Edgy's fault :P
<soulrider> hola angel
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<angel_> quiero pasarme al habla hispana
<angel_> gracias
<angel_> hermano
<soulrider> :)
<oliver> Try the live cd
<dude> hello abbattoir
<dude> helo guys
<poopybutt> what is the native irc client that comes with kubuntu
<soulrider> hi
<oliver> before installing it
<soulrider> konversation
<omar> Hello everybody, I have a partition and I would like to mount it automaticly, I am using this to mount it manually "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/hd4"   I am already in "/etc/fstab" and I tried with "/dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    rw              0       0" but it's not working, did I write something wrong????
<soulrider> i better go take a shower
<soulrider> bbl
<pierre__> im having a bit a of a problem. if i want an ext3 partition on my system that isnt used by the system, what do i mount it as during install?
<oliver> You dont necesarily need to reformat and reload
<oliver> You can copy the ifconfig onto your    current install
<dude> hello abattoir
<dude> abattoir: are you busy?
<abattoir> dude: hello, mm kinda, what do you need?
<jerp> oliver. I'll look for it on the disk (if that's what I need to do)
<dude> abattoir: can  you help me edit my menu.lst?
<abattoir> dude: ok, freespire again? ;)
<oliver> I would talk you through it but I have only installed wireless and internet through ethernet
<dude> abattoir: hehehe, xandros
<omar> Hello everybody, I have a partition and I would like to mount it automaticly, I am using this to mount it manually "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/hd4"   I am already in "/etc/fstab" and I tried with "/dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    rw              0       0" but it's not working, did I write something wrong????
<rhodri> hi, i'm having problems with my ati driver and kubuntu edgy, the output of fglrxinfo keeps telling me it's using the vesa driver, not the ati one.  is this the right place to ask?
<MidMark> someone change the title: still Dapperknownproblem
<jerp> oliver: np, thanks for pointing me in a direction :)
<poopybutt> whats a good rss reader to use?
<Jucato> akregator
<jerp> re: ifconfig_  after having used search all I find on the disk are html help files and some text,  would the redhat get me closer?   (sorry, I'm anything but a computer technician)
<dude> abattoir: hehehe, xandros
<jerp> "upgrading redhat from a remote console"
<h3sp4wn> pierre__: I have 100gb mounted on /media/storage
<h3sp4wn> pierre__: You can mount it wherever you like
<jerp> scratch remote/ insert serial
<abattoir> dude: you know the procedure, pastebin menu.lst, and get me the name of the kernel/initrd for xandros
<abattoir> dude: i wonder why you don't install the bootloader when installing other operating systems ;)
<Jucato> evening abattoir! :)
<abattoir> dude: from what i've seen, few give you the option of not installing one explicitly
<abattoir> hey Jucato :)
<abattoir> Jucato: how are ya?
<Jucato> abattoir: we missed you :)
<Jucato> abattoir: doing fine, doing fine :)
<abattoir> Jucato: well, had a lot of work :(
<dude> abattoir: it might overwrite the menu.lst of grub
<abattoir> Jucato: too bad couldn't make it to the 'release party' yesterday :(
<jerp> I found "all about ifconfig"  I think I'll have to read that before anything else
<Jucato> abattoir: hehehe! release party = upgrade chaos :P
<markey> hey guys
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to get flash sound working in firefox?
<markey> anyone know how to disable the "dead key" feature?
<markey> it's driving me nuts
<abattoir> Jucato: oh, yeah, w/ packages being held back?
<abattoir> dude: most modern Linux OSs detect other OSs ;)
<Jucato> abattoir: yep yep! :D
<abattoir> dude: otherwise, you can manually add the entries too
<dude> abattoir: hmm...just wondering, why is it that there is no menu.lst on xandros
<abattoir> dude: it uses lilo? or maybe grub.conf?
<dude> abattoir: lilo
<abattoir> dude: see if /etc/lilo.conf exists
<abattoir> dude: hmm ok
<abattoir> dude: did you install lilo at all? in the / partition maybe?
<abattoir> dude: if then, we could chainload
<dude> abattoir:  i just installed the OS
<Storkme> can anyone help me with my xserver problem here?
<Frederick> Folks wich is the package for kdevelop?
<dude> abattoir:  im hoping that we could do the freespire configuration
<abattoir> dude: you still have freespire?
<dude> abattoir: i think so
<abattoir> dude: oh, you mean add xandros entry in grub?
<dude> abattoir: yes
<Storkme> it says 'Fatal server error: no screens found' and my xorg.conf file can be found here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4vKEP281.html
<dude> abattoir: yes, just like freespire procedure
<jerp> what's to tell me is teh path to the internet from the response when I enter ifconfig eth0 and ifconfig eth1?
<dude> abattoir: well, it seems that xandros is different from freespire
<jerp> I have a usb cable connected to the cable modem
<abattoir> dude: did you explicitly uncheck "Install boot-manager on the MBR" during installation?
<dude> abattoir: yes, i did
<abattoir> dude: during the xandros installation, i.e
<dude> abattoir: yes, i did uncheck
<abattoir> dude: ok, this probably means it installed it in /
<abattoir> dude: get me your menu.lst
<dude> ok
<oswaldo> someone know other setting it is best that automatix?
<dude> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28294/
<oswaldo> angel entra en #kubuntu-es
<abattoir> dude: and on which device do you have xandros installed?
<dude> abattoir: /dev/hda10
<abattoir> dude: hmm, you still seem to have that freespire entry that i made
<dude> abattoir: ya, i didn't remove it,
<Electrolyte> Can anyone tell me how I can stop dpkg from upgrading k3d? It keeps failing, and I can't get rid of it :/
<dude> abattoir: it's working fine, tnx
<Storkme> when i try startx i get this: 'Fatal server error: no screens found' and my xorg.conf file can be found here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4vKEP281.html#
<abattoir> dude: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28679/
<nikkiana> somehow on konqueror when i use it as a file manager, the folder icons have become HUGE.... is there any way to get them back to their normal size?
<abattoir> nikkiana: Ctrl+<mouse scroll down>
<nikkiana> abattoir: thanks :)
<abattoir> nikkiana: or click on the Zoom icons if you have them...
<abattoir> nikkiana: or View->Icon Size
<nikkiana> i must have accidently done the ctrl+mouse scroll yesterday
<jamie> LeeJunFan_ZZz: hey LeeJunFan, thanks! I did have to activate using Windows. I don't know if it modified my account (probably) or modified the card itself but it worked perfectly after I activated my Sprint account in windows. it's not too fast (165kb/s download) and has pretty bad (250-1250 ms) latency but it's ok for SSH and small web surfing. (sprint EVDO card.) thanks again for all your help!!!
<Dasnipa`> i have 39 packages that have been 'kept back' mostly dealing with python, how do i force them to upgrade?
<yokobr> hi guys
<abattoir> Dasnipa`: you can manually install them
<dude> abattoir: i'll reboot
<yokobr> anyone knows a solution to migrate a call center from windows to linux?
<abattoir> Dasnipa`: copy the list, and paste it after 'sudo apt-get install'
<abattoir> dude:  ok
<BrightEyes`> how can i configure sendmail using webmin? any t
<BrightEyes`> which is the easiest way to setup a mail server on an ubuntu system?
<BrightEyes`> which is the easiest way to setup a mail server on ubuntu?
<RawSewage> Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<RawSewage> did you ask in #Ubuntu
<iced-earth> #linux
<h3sp4wn> BrightEyes`: don't use sendmail (unless you already understand it) - use exim or postfix
<BrightEyes`> h3sp4wn: how can i uninstall sendmail? if i install postfix as well should be any probs?
<trappist> BrightEyes`: postfix should replace sendmail automatically
<trappist> if I try to install sendmail, apt insists on uninstalling postfix here
<teflon> hi
<teflon> can anyone give me the corrent repository url for kubuntu edgy
<teflon> kubuntu.org edgy/main packages isn't working
<RawSewage> how do you get video thumbnails in Konq
<yokobr> hey folks
<teflon> no idea sorry
<teflon> hi
<h3sp4wn> teflon: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted multiverse universe
<yokobr> im making a new distro from scratch
<teflon> do I not need the kubuntu repository?
<yokobr> what is the licence that i must use to sell it??
<h3sp4wn> teflon: unless you want a newer kde or something no
<h3sp4wn> teflon: (currently there is not one)
<teflon> yeah I do
<teflon> oh sorry
<teflon> ok I understand
<teflon> ok cheers
<teflon> can I just use adept updater instead of the shell commands?
<davidenik> ecco
<davidenik> sorry
<h3sp4wn> teflon: no
<teflon> damn :)
<h3sp4wn> teflon: upgrade from outside X (to be safe) - a full dist-upgrade with adept is suicidal
<teflon> ok because I tried it today and debconf gui hung asking me to enter an integer
<teflon> ok
<RawSewage> If anyone wants video thumbnails:  sudo apt-get install libarts1-xine
<teflon> well I tried it from the shell with X enabled is that ok?
<RawSewage> so you can see video thumbs in Konqueror
<teflon> but I will try again without X
<BrightEyes`> after installing postfix how do i configure it?
<DaSkreech> sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<InteliWasp> i need to figure out why some 42 packages are not updating...
<DaSkreech> Or buy a book :) They have entire books to configuring postfix
<RawSewage> InteliWasp, python?
<InteliWasp> RawSewage: some yes
<RawSewage> ignore it
<DaSkreech>  as opposed to sendmail where people have dedicated thier life to trying to figure out how to configure it
<InteliWasp> RawSewage: and some others too
<InteliWasp> RawSewage: like xorg
<soulrider> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RawSewage> InteliWasp, idk
<BrightEyes`> DaSkreech: how to i install postfix with adopt?
<RawSewage> InteliWasp, I just did a fresh install
<DaSkreech> adept?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Its not that bad (you only need to dedicate your life to figuring it out if you edit sendmail.cf directly - using sendmail.mc is quite a bit easier)
<DaSkreech> BrightEyes`: Do it fromt he command line
<DaSkreech>  sudo apt-get install mailx
<MidMark> safe graphics what differs from normal?
<MidMark> which params?
<BrightEyes`> DaSkreech: it exits!
<BrightEyes`> DaSkreech: it asks if i want to continue[y/n]  i type y and enter and it exits
<DaSkreech> With what error?
<BrightEyes`> DaSkreech: nothing! it makes the question and then it exits
<oswaldo> angel estas
<oswaldo> ?
<hammer> what is troll? i need the meaning of that word =D
<Dasnipa`> yay for spellchecking everywhere
<jerp> hammer, the Brothers Grimm wrote about the troll in "The Three Billy Goats Gruff"  it lived under a bridge the would cross and always made them pay a toll to cross
<hammer> it should be a verb...
<BrightEyes`> DaSkreech: what can i do?
<jerp> troll=homeless dude
<adam_> Yo, whats with the awful control panel in Kubuntu, - It seems to have taken options way from me when compared with the default KDE control panel !?
<ubuntu_> anyone knows how to make this FUCKING Edgy installer install '/' on XFS partition??????????
<LjL> adam_: you can get the normal kcontrol back by typing "kcontrol" in a shell
<LjL> !language | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> adam_: or you can add the "Settings" applet to your panel, or...
<wiking> HELP!  I dont know what i did. I did always problem with sound in games. Yesterday I did wery happy because all games has had sound, but today already no sound...
<Timmmm> ubuntu_: I did I think... Or maybe not - does it refuse because of lilo or something?
<LjL> ubuntu_: i'm not sure, but i believe you'd need the Alternate CD for that
<digger> hello
<tommy> Is Kubuntu having anything software for voice and video chat like yahoo mess in windows
<Timmmm> Hi, just upgraded to edgy and now all my fonts look crap. Seems that there is some weird different antialiasing going on that looks rubbish (perhaps there is no hinting).
<ubuntu_> Alternate CD DOESN't boot in my system - after choosing anything in the menu I get a blank screen :((((((((((((((((
<Jucato> adam_: most of the KControl stuff are still in System Settings, just rearranged a bit. KControl is still installed, but just not in the K Menu.
<Timmmm> How do I fix it?
<digger> tommy - skype :D
<adam_> How the hell do I turn off launch feedback in this retarded control panel ??
<andhy> tommy: yes kopete
<abattoir> adam_: edgy?
<Jucato> adam_: use KControl (don't know why they took out that one)
<BrightEyes`> tommy : kopete and kopete
<tommy> how to install skype???
<Jucato> adam_: Alt+F2, "kcontrol"
<LjL> !skype > tommy
<Storkme> when i try startx i get this: 'Fatal server error: no screens found' and my xorg.conf file can be found here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4vKEP281.html#
<digger> just download from skupe.com and install :) its easy
<digger> no need to compile manualy
<LjL> digger: why not use the available package
<adam_> jucato_: Nice one thanks.  What was the point in making a control panel thats far worse than the KDE default one.  Madness
<adam_> just takes options away from ppl
<LjL> adam_, you'll have to admit KControl *is* a bit crowded and messy. perhaps System Settings isn't optimal, but
<RawSewage> it's easy to fix
<LjL> adam_: anyway, there's nothing taken away, as you can just add KControl to the menu, or use the nice Settings panel applet, or whatever
<RawSewage> All you do is Add Settings to the Start Menu
<Jucato> adam_: not really. the revamped System Settings was a product of human interface studies. I think it was complete human error that launch feedback just got left out
<ubuntu_> hate this freaking dumb installer :[
<RawSewage> and then you have a nice KControl in the Start menu, with submenus and everything
<adam_> Now I know I'll do just that..
<adam_> studies eh... studying subhumans perhaps. heh.
<adam_> ok
<tommy> problem with installing jdk with adept
<h3sp4wn> tommy: use apt-get or aptitude (or you cannot accept the license)
<digger> can anyone give me some very good (with many packages) repository'es for kubuntu?? :)
<RawSewage> adam_, do you know how to add SEttings
<FlipStonE> Hello you all, just chatting while waiting for install of my first kubuntu :-)
* FlipStonE done, see ya later :-)
<h3sp4wn> digger: the official ones - any others are unsupported by this channel
<jerp> what is
<r3v1lo> Jerp
<r3v1lo> How is your internet connectiongoing
<jerp> what is "SIOCADDRT" ?
<larson9999> i rock!
<larson9999> i mean linux rocks!
<blurfle> jerp: couldn't add a route
<tommy> is there anything like windows blinds or style XP in KUBUNTU ???
<jerp> hmmmm, thanks
<MasterEvilAce> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MasterEvilAce> !atm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<digger> www.kde-look.org - for KDE
<blurfle> tommy: it's native
<jerp> tommy, I heard there is something called enlightenment
<blurfle> jerp: that's another wm/de entirely
<RawSewage> If you would like to add functionality to Konqueror, do the following 2 lines  (DO NOT RUN AS SUDO!)
<MasterEvilAce> When is WINE going to have an Edgy release fork, or whatever...
<RawSewage> 1.  cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<jerp> oh
<RawSewage> 2. cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/* ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/
<Homer> KHello KPeople
<Gaz> i've upgraded to edgy, and i am connected to the internet via zydas wireless. however, the only way i can connect is by sudo iwconfig each time. is there an automatic way to do this and how do i remove the constant requests for the root passwords? many thanks :))
<jerp> what's wm/de?
<digger> people, what at is better - .rpm or .deb packages ?
<Homer> Kow Kar Ku Koing?
<blurfle> jerp: window manager/ desktop environment
<RawSewage> .deb are easier
<tommy> Is build essential available pre installed with KUBUNTU Edgy???
<Jucato> tommy: no
<blurfle> Gaz: you could make an alias, e.g. in bash, alias iwconfig="sudo iwconfig"
<RawSewage> I heard .rpm have dependency hell
<Zerb_Riss> how do I get WMVs to play in... anything?
<Zerb_Riss> they only show a blue screen in Kaffeine and MPlayer
<digger> most of the popular programs are available as .deb ?
<RawSewage> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack12_> hi
<Gaz> blurfle: how do i go about doing that
<RawSewage> digger, most everything you could need is already in the repos
<jerp> dang I wish I was born later in life,
<Jack12_> if id do update and unpgrade via commandline (still having dapper) will it automatically do the distupgrade to edgy?
<RawSewage> no
<blurfle> Gaz: edit ~/.bashrc, and just add that alias line.. check out this page, it does a good job of explaining http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#alias
<Jack12_> or do i have to do this to the sources list?
<jfro> anybody know why libdl.so.2 is missing from libc6 package?
<RawSewage> !edgy upgrade
<jfro> in edgy
<Jack12_>   sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<jfro> package search claims it's in there tho
<Homer> !edgy
<Gaz> any way to remove the root password dialogs?
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<digger> ok, because i cannot choose, what distro i want - suse or kubuntu :D
<VR^> is there a source-o-matic list for edgy? or can i just change 'dapper' to 'edgy'
<r3v1lo> SuSe is good but it uses rpms
<RawSewage> digger, try both
<r3v1lo> and rpms are crap
<Homer> digger, you asking in a kubuntu channel
* jfro stabs libc6
<blurfle> Gaz: you could use visudo to use NOPASSWD:ALL, but that can sometimes be dangerous
<RawSewage> digger, theyre free
<r3v1lo> It depends on wether you want rpms or deb
<r3v1lo> I would say kubuntu is more user friendly
<Jack12_> to do the dist-upgrade to edgy its dist-upgrade or do i need to change sources list by hand from dapper->edgy eft
<Jack12_> ???
<RawSewage> Jack12_, do that line you posted
<r3v1lo> but SuSe has more apps out the box which was important to me when I had no internet
<r3v1lo> I had internet just not were I had my linux box
<RawSewage> Jack12_, they posted linke for you
<jfro> anybody know why a .deb file (libc6_2.4) didn't create a link? even tho it shows in --contents
<digger> in cd's yes, there ar MANY packages
<RawSewage> !edgy | Jack12_
<ubotu> Jack12_: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Jack12_> RawSewage: YES, I HAVE BEEN THERE
<Jack12_> sry caps+
<r3v1lo> and many means gbs of apps
<jfro> this sucks
<RawSewage> do :   sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<tommy> how to install compiz on my system with intel 845G graphic card and i have 640 MB of RAM and P4 processor
<cellofellow> I've a small problem with updating a few packages.
<RawSewage> then update/upgrade
<digger> and one another important question - what distro (suse or kubuntu (ubuntu)) ar better documented ?
<RawSewage> I dont see how you could be better documented than Kubuntu
<cellofellow> RawSewage: It won't apt-get dist-upgrade shows 37 upgradable packages it wont upgrade.
<RawSewage> I have no idea about Suse
<RawSewage> cellofellow, python packs?
<digger> ok then I install kubuntu :)
<cellofellow> RawSewage: yes, and amarok
<jfro> does anybody know hwo to force this package to DO what it's supposed to do? i tkeeps skipping the library symlinks
<RawSewage> cellofellow, I dont know about amarok, but I think ignore the python ones
<cellofellow> RawSewage:
<cellofellow> RawSewage: ok
<cellofellow> oops
<RawSewage> Personally, I prefer a fresh install
<RawSewage> I dont like upgrading
<tommy> how to install compiz on my system with intel 845G graphic card and i have 640 MB of RAM and P4 processor
<RawSewage> You start out nice and clean.  no baggage or bugs accumulated over the months
<cellofellow> amarok, beagle, kde-guidance, hpijs, and python, and tellico, a book-collection app I use.
<cellofellow> They won't upgrade
<david_> Hi, guys.  Anyone know whether an Edgy install from CD should install Firefox?
<Jucato> david_: in Kubuntu, no.
<RawSewage> cellofellow, maybe youre sources list still shows dapper on a few lines
<cellofellow> david_: ubuntu yes, kubutnu no
<jfro> ugh forget it
<cellofellow> RawSewage: I dunno
<blurfle> tommy: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<dom> !obotu
<RawSewage> cellofellow, go look    /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about obotu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<david_> Thanks - any way of getting it?  It doesn't seem to be in the standard lists for adept.
<enir> Firefox-2.0 and Flock 0.7.6 browsers crash after installing Flash pluin
<cellofellow> RawSewage: only on two third-party repos I disabled.
<cellofellow> enir: I've heard that happening.
<cellofellow> enir: flash7 or flash9?
<enir> i have been trying to report it since the release
<tommy> Ya I followed that Berly link already and ended with no task bar or any sort of thing other than a window!!
<enir> 7 and 9
<RawSewage> I did a fresh install yesterday, and flash worked fine in FF 2.0
<enir> GPL is fine
<Homer> how is flash 9 beta working
<blurfle> Homer: quite well, imho
<cellofellow> tommy: is kde running, beryl is just a window manager. window borders with extra effects basically.
<enir> the default version offered by the browser crashes it
<VR^> how do i install firefox? i feel so sad without it.
<Homer> VR^, sudo apt-get install firefox
<cellofellow> VR^: sudo aptitude install firefox
<VR^> oh, but of course
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install firefox :)
<VR^> yessir.
<Homer> sudo apt-get install firefox
<cellofellow> Jucato: whatever, I just use aptitude a lot
<Jucato> lol :)
<tommy> KDE did start but after loading only home directory window was available with no window borders
<Jucato> I use what works, depending on what I need :)
<Jucato> cellofellow: I use aptitude if I know I'll be removing the package(s) later on
<cellofellow> tommy: no kicker (panel), or kdesktop?
<wiking> help! I have problems with sound devices
<cellofellow> Jucato: good idea
<david_> sudo apt-get install firefox doesn't work - complains that package firefox is not available but is referred to by another package!
<Jucato> david_: make sure that you have the "main" repositories in your sources.list enabled
<tommy> no panel but i had my desktop with no icons on it!!!
<cellofellow> david_: sounds like sources.list
<cellofellow> david_: edgy or dapper?
<linuxmigration> fyi: enir is referring to the browser's 'plugin finder service' wizard
<cellofellow> tommy: kde isn't working properly
<foodcoman> After a alternate Edgy install, what would cause X not to load?  No video.
<david_> there'
<cellofellow> i'm gonna reboot and try edgy out, see if all worked out. ttfn
<Homer> foodcoman, try installing in safe graphix mode
<Homer> then install driver
<Homer> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<david_> sorry!  There's a line in the adept repository list for gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/, dist. edgy, main restruicted.  That looks to me like an enabled main repo - am I missing something?
<Sugarat> How the heck do I change my IP address in Edgy?
<david_> cellofellow: edgy
<Sugarat> Kubuntu
<foodcoman> Homer: I did, and that failed as well.
<Sugarat> I click network settings, - then what ?
<Gaz> problem remains of the wireless internet loading automatic at startup (eth1)
<david_> sugarat: system settings, network settings, admin mode, select the interface and you should be able to make changes.
<Gaz> how do i go about i?
<foodcoman> Homer:  Video card was a GeForce 6200 DVI to a Gateway Panel monitor.
<DaSkreech> Click your nework card and configure
<DaSkreech> Sugarat: You may need admin mode
<Sugarat> David_: Okay, I clicked admin mode and the window went blank. No interfaces listed.
<DaSkreech> It's in thebottom corner
<tommy> ya i felt like i had only CLI . I right clicked & opened terminal and restarted with safe mode and reverted all changes i made with Xorg.conf and eveeything was fine back with my old KDE 3.5.2
<Homer> foodcoman, probably not your video card then
<david_> Sugarat: I don't know what causes that - I've had it before on Dapper.  All that worked for me was ending the session and restarting in a new one.
<Sugarat> okay I'll log out of IRC and try again.
<Sugarat> Gay
<Gaz> how can i connect to the internet automatically on starting up?
<Homer> not sure what would cause x11 not to show ui without a video card problem though
<foodcoman> Homer: Desktop CD fails to get me video also.  I swapped in an older Gforce and was able to get safe graphics mode from Desktop CD.
<Homer> I had a similar problem with Dapper
<Homer> the video driver that come with dapper were broke (for my card)
<Homer> so it would just boot into black screen
<foodcoman> Homer: Exacty what I get now.
<Homer> I don't see why safe graphics mode wouldn't work
<Homer> cause it just uses VESA generic driver
<Homer> maybe it choosing bad resolution or something
<foodcoman> Thats what I was hoping also.  At work now, but I will try and pin down more this weeked.
<Gaz> does anyone exactly how to automatically connect to the internet upon start up, and how would i go about performing such a task?
<Homer> you can check if you can into a cli interface before x11 loads
<ubuntu__> hi can someone help my with mput in the ftp client?
<Homer> by typing sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu__> I am trying to upload a directory
<Homer> and it would the resolutions listed
<Homer> and drivers too
<ubuntu__> but it keeps saying /mnt/home/teflon/: not a plain file.
<foodcoman> Homer: I will dig through it from a cli.
<teflon> anyone?
<teflon> I know it's a stupid question but I haven't really used the shell client
<test_> Hello Having sound issues in Edgy, specifically no sound at all.
<Gaz> automatic internet connection, can somebody please help me?
<foodcoman> Homer: Thanks
<david_> Still having trouble with repositories!  Anyone know where there's a list?  I seem to have the gb ones enabled, but can't find firefox or openssh server at the moment.
<Gaz> for connecting i sudo iwconfig essid wanadoo.....  manually at the moment, is there a way to this automatically?
<Homer> np
<test_> Plus why is there a generic kernel now?
<munzir> Hi, When I lock my session in kde I can't unlock it though the password is correct what's wrong please?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the installing in oem mode?
<MetaMorfoziS> what it does?
<munzir> it says unlock failed
<MetaMorfoziS> what type of kde you have?
<MetaMorfoziS> version
<Dasnipa`> ran into a problem with xmms, after upgrade i get Message: device: default
<Dasnipa`> Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Dasnipa`>   serial 1521 error_code 8 request_code 72 minor_code 0
<Gaz> how do i connect to the internet without having to type code everytime i log on the to the computer? is there a text i can edit? and if so, which commands do i have to use in order to suceed in doing this??
<test_> Hello Having sound issues in Edgy, specifically no sound at all.
<ErikTheRed> ok so i'm installing the driver for my tv tuner card, and i need to place the firmware files somewhere, and i'm not sure where that is
<Gaz> i have sudo iwconfig (essid, key) and then sudo dhclient eth1, and this works, now, how can i do this so it's an automatic process??
<abattoir> MetaMorfoziS: it is meant for people who want to redistribute kubuntu, people who sell hardware w/ kubuntu, specifically
<ubuntu__> My kubuntu system is fucked for the second time...
<Alo> Hola
<trappist> ubuntu__: language please
<Alo> algien me puede decir como configurar apollon
<trappist> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<trappist> hope I got the language right
<Alo> es que me pide un sig2dat y no encuentro esos vindulos
<franjesus> hola Alo, mejor entra en #ubuntu-es
<Pupeno_> I am installing Kubuntu 6.10, I've picked a partition for root (/), one for home and one for swap, yet it complaints: No root filesystem.
<trappist> dang.
<franjesus> Alo: alli hablan espaol
<sc0tt> Alo: ola :)
<Alo> i can speak english too
<Pupeno_> Any ideas ?
<Alo> Hola
<Alo> hi
<franjesus> oh
<franjesus> ok
<Alo> Hi scott
<test_> Hello Having sound issues in Edgy, specifically no sound at all.
<franjesus> here there's more people
<sc0tt> what is your native language Alo? :)
<Sugarat> Am I being dense? Why wont KDE let me view /?  I only get home and media
<soulrider> i just insatlled azureus fromt he repois, but instead of an icon in the tray i see a white square, does anyone know how to fix it ?
<soulrider> Sugarat: show hidden files
<sc0tt> Sugarat: user might not have access to it
<Alo> ny native language is spanish but i can undestand english too
<abattoir> !hidden | Sugarat
<ubotu> Sugarat: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<franjesus> sc0tt: mine too :-)
<sc0tt> franjesus: portuguese?
<Pupeno_> No one knows ?
<soulrider> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<franjesus> spanish
<sc0tt> ah
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sc0tt> :)
<soulrider> cualuiqer cosa me preguntas ok? ;)
<franjesus> let's keep it down to English
<franjesus> Alo: what is the problem with apollon
<Pupeno_> How do I specify, at install time, which is the root partition ?
<Sugarat> Is Kubuntu designed for morons? Why would you want to hide the frigging filesystem..?
<Alo> my problem is
<Alo> :
<Alo> idont know what is sig2dat link
<Jucato> !hidden
<Zerb_Riss> ARG
<Zerb_Riss> I can't get WMV playback to work. It plays sound but no video
<Zerb_Riss> and don't link me to !wmv, I tried the instructions in the RestrictedFormats page
<Alo> hey franjesus
* Pupeno_ feels ignored.
<DeJaMo> .mee does not like the idea of hiding sytem filesm that's like bloody windows!
<ErikTheRed> anyone know of an easy tv program i could use to test to make sure my tuner is working properly
<sc0tt> ErikTheRed: tvtime
<sc0tt> Pupeno_: select manual partitioning i think
<Pupeno_> sc0tt: already done that.
<franjesus> Alo: seems it's specific stuff to fasttrack networks
<sc0tt> not so sure then
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<Alo> mmmmm....
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
* Pupeno_ doesn't want to have to install Dapper.
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<franjesus> Alo: are you sure you want to use fasttrack? :-D
<franjesus> Alo: it's been long since last time i used it
<Alo> the probl is i cant get connected
<Alo> i mean in apollon
<franjesus> Alo: now i moved to amule or ktorrent
<franjesus> Alo: i'll give it a ride
<RatKing> Zerb_Riss: Download automatix and install AUD-DVD codecs
<Alo> i use amule
<LjL> !automatix | RatKing, Zerb_Riss
<ubotu> RatKing, Zerb_Riss: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Alo> but it doesnt work well at all
<Pupeno_> Has anybody succesfully installed Kubuntu 6.10 in manual partition mode ?
<franjesus> Alo: did you install giftd??
<Alo> im quite kubuntu new user so im learning
<Alo> giftd?
<Alo> well i have... let me see
<Zerb_Riss> YES!
<Zerb_Riss> had to switch the MPlayer driver
<Alo> hey franjesus, yes i have installed that
<Pupeno_> Is reiserfs unsuported ?
<trappist> Pupeno_: no
<Pupeno_> trappist: the installer doesn't list it among the partition types to make.
<trappist> really?
<Jucato> Pupeno_: the Desktop CD installer doesn't have reiserfs
<Pupeno_> trappist: really.
<Jucato> but the ALternate Install does
<trappist> I'd have filed a bug and made a stink about that if I'd known it
<trappist> I use reiserfs almost exclusively
<Jucato> Pupeno_, trappist: the reason is because QtParted, the partitioner in the Desktop CD, doesn't support reiserfs yet
<trappist> ic
<Pupeno_> Jucato: what do you mean by "don't having reiserfs" ? I have created and mounted reiserfs partitions with the desktop CD.
<trappist> well that's a pretty good excuse, I guess
<Jucato> Pupeno_: it does? last I checked it doesn't have reiserfs. the alternate install does
<Pupeno_> In Kubuntu Dapper one could create the partitions by cfdisk and install, that's no longer possible on Edgy; making a reiserfs install impossible (or damn hard).
<j0rgy> hey all.
<trappist> Jucato: just visited the qtparted home page, and there's no reason it shouldn't support reiserfs
<trappist> Jucato: you just need to have progsreiserfs installed at build time
<trappist> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/faq.en.html
<Jucato> trappist: I maybe the version used by Kubuntu doesn't have it yet? I don't know. I'm just repeating what the devs said
<trappist> Pupeno_: it would be pretty cool if you'd file a bug on that (if there isn't one already)
<j0rgy> i heard a rumour that a kubuntu dvd exists that packages a lot of software (for those of us w/out a great internet connection but require more than the default single-cd install) but i've never been able to verify how true this is.. does anyone know?
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: yes it exists, there's even a torrent for it
<Jucato> j0rgy: it's true
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<Pupeno_> trappist: I don't remember my password, but I'll do it latter from home.
<j0rgy> wow, i wish i'd known earlier..
* j0rgy checks it out..
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: you can also use debmirror and grab repos like universe and burn them to several DVDs
<j0rgy> lotusleaf: any place where i can actually find the package listing?
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: should be in the same directory as the files
* j0rgy is currently a suse user bt considering switching to kubuntu..
<MetaMorfoziS> abattoir: ohm okay
<MetaMorfoziS> th
<MetaMorfoziS> x
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: I used to use and love SuSE, but I switched and stayed with kubuntu =)
<orkid__> have there been any updates to the repos since release?
<carham> I can't download a video with Ktorrent. Someone can help me?
<j0rgy> lotusleaf: eh. dont tempt me :p
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: well use what works for you =)
<j0rgy> lotusleaf: can i ask u some qns in pvt? or shld i post here.. mainly about equivalents, etc..
<BonBonTheJon_> j0rgy: you can look at packages.ubuntu.com
<mark_> hello, can anyone help me with a bluetooth problem?
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: better to ask in channel so others can help you answer a question if I'm unable to
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/
<j0rgy> cool.. k first off.. does it have a yast equivalent? i.e a place where i can configure pretty much anything (hardware/software/running daemons,etc)
<soulrider> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mark_> i have plugged in my bluetooth dongle, it is detected by the kbluetoothd
<mark_> but when i type bluetoth:/ only localhost shows up
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: there are utilities for that, yes
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: though I haven't found a gui program in ubuntu for sax2 like configuration
<j0rgy> lotusleaf: not in one central place tho i take it?
<cellofellow> anybody know how to enable fame transparency in KXDocker?
<cellofellow> fake
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: not that I know of, but the programs are there.
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: package management is a whole lot better IMO
<Pupeno_> Can the alternative-cd install a desktop or only a server ?
<lotusleaf> j0rgy: also please /join #ubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to chat further about the differences
<DaSkreech> Man konqueror is annoyin
<BonBonTheJon_> Pupeno_: if you install server, you can just add kubuntu-desktop
<cellofellow> I'm in edgy, and have KXDocker 1.1.4a installed from Edgy repo. I had kxdocker 1.1.4a installed in dapper from a third-party repo, and it used a fake transparency, instead of composite. The edgy version isn't wroking.
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: what's annoying?
<DaSkreech> Whydoes it keep switching between having ^[ and ^PgUp navigate tabs?
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: I don't see what you meen.
<Pupeno_> Kubuntu is ruining my day today :(
<weedar> I want to see what HorizScrollDelta does in xorg.conf, but the manpage for xorg.conf doesn't say anything...Does anyone know where I can find a thorough description of the contents of xorg.conf?
<DaSkreech> cellofellow: Every few days it switches
<mark_> x.org
<DaSkreech> Some days ^[ flips through the tabs
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: odd
<DaSkreech> some days it doesn't
<DaSkreech> on the days it doesn't then ^PgUp does
<scrandell> does anyone know if it's possible to enable icon zooming in the panel like I've been able to do in kde on other distros?  I don't see the option in kubuntu....
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: alt+number switches to individual tabs
<DaSkreech> No it doesn't
<trappist> scrandell: there are kicker replacements with that feature (and I think there's maybe even that feature in kicker now, somewhere)
<DaSkreech> doesn't with kopete either
<DaSkreech> which is just as annoying
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: oh, you're right
<cellofellow> grrrrrr
* cellofellow thinks edgy is great
<Dannilion> alt and the underlined letter normally switches to individual tabs
<DaSkreech> Yeah but some K apps really act strangely and I can't figure out why
<scrandell> trappist: thanks
<DaSkreech> Dannilion: Sorry what now?
<jaims> hi
<jaims> just one question
<jaims> are there any repositories for breezy/firefox 2.0?
<jaims> not able to find!
<trappist> scrandell: I have EnableIconZoom=true in my kickerrc but I guess that doesn't mean what it sounds like
<cellofellow> anyone know anything about KXDocker?
<LjL> cellofellow: i know the Edgy version doesn't work for me
<scrandell> trappist: hrm, so you don't get icon zooms at all despite the option?
<Dannilion> DaSkreech: you mentioned tabs in Kopete- that's how I switch between them (same on Konversation)
<cellofellow> LjL: to transparency? I just get big blackness.
<DaSkreech> Dannilion: The underlined letters are worse than anythign else
<trappist> scrandell: nope, but I'm 90% sure I've had it before and just didn't like it
<cellofellow> LjL: to= no
<DaSkreech> The move everytime you move the window
<LjL> cellofellow, i haven't been able to get it to work at all. are you on edgy? did you use the packaged version?
<franjesus> piti Alo left
<franjesus> pity
<Dannilion> DaSkreech: fair enough :P
<cellofellow> LjL: I had a different version installed, from a third party. I removed that before upgrading. I installed the new version, and it works but the transparency is non existent.
<DaSkreech> Dannilion: I guess you don't have a lot of IM chatter :(
<mark_> damnit
<blurfle> !edgy | blurfle
<ubotu> blurfle: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<doppelganger_> anyone have a clue as to why, after upgrading from dapper to edgy, it goes to the kubuntu loading screen (with the little bar that moves across), then goes to a black screen immediately after and just sits there
<mark_> this bluetooth problem is getting on my nerves
<LjL> cellofellow: well, then i guess you have files left from the other version, which i'm missing. anyway, i think you should have Composite enabled for the latest version of KXDocker to work (transparency and all), do you?
<doppelganger_> when i hit ESC, it then shows me text, and i'm at a shell asking me to login
<Dannilion> DaSkreech:  only 6 or 7 at a time
<mark_> it can detect eh dongle, but can't see any of my devices :(
<blurfle> doppelganger_: it does that to me too
<doppelganger_> blurfle: blah!  lol
<DaSkreech> Dannilion: Yeah me too the point is that they don't keep dropping the conversation and picking it up
<cellofellow> LjL: no composite, or true transparency. just trying to use "fake transparency"
<doppelganger_> sucks...  i've tried checking my menu.lst to make sure it doesn't say single on it, as per abattoir
<doppelganger_> but it doesn't...  and i've replaced the xorg.conf with my old one, still nothing
<DaSkreech> Everytime a tab is opened or closed you have to go through and reremember what everyone's desigantion is
<jaims> repositories for firefox 2.0?
<LjL> cellofellow, i'm not entirely sure, but i believe the current version (1.1.4, or whatever, the older one was 0.x) *requires* composite, while the older one could work with "fake" transparency...
<Dannilion> I hardly ever close the tabs
<doppelganger_> blurfle: what have you tried to do to troubleshoot it?
<scion> hello
<cellofellow> LjL: I had 1.1.4a from the xgl.compiz.net or whatever it was repo and it worked with "fake".
<blurfle> doppelganger_: walking away ;)
<blurfle> doppelganger_: I haven't had much time to mess with it though, but will later today
<doppelganger_> blurfle: lol...  i even called in late to work today to try and mess with it
<cellofellow> Anybody know if I can use composite stuff with a tnt2 GPU?
<scion> i get this error when trying to play a dvd - xine error no plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:/)
<scion> can someone help please?
<trappist> scrandell: try installing libdvdread3
<munzir> Hi, can some one tell me whether /usr/bin/kcheckpass is setuid or not in a fresh installation of edgy?
<scrandell> trappist to get iconzooming to work?
<trappist> scrandell: and sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<trappist> oops
<scion> anyone?
<trappist> scion: try installing libdvdread3
<scrandell> ; )
<trappist> scion: and sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<scion> trappist: it is installed
<scion> i get error no such file or directory
<trappist> scion: css too?
<cellofellow> anybody know if I can use the composite Xorg extenstion with a RIVA TNT2?
<trappist> scion: dapper or edgy?
<scion> just installed libdvdcss there and still nothing happening!
<scion> dapper
<jaims> bye
<scion> when i click cdrom0 on desktop it opens an empty folder
<trappist> scion: that file might be in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh on dapper
<DaSkreech> how can I list files and get the first file in the folder alphabetically?
<cellofellow> what does composition in an X server do? and I just want a transparent kxdocker not xgl+compiz/beryl
<scion> list files = ls -l
<trappist> DaSkreech: files are sorted alphabetically by default
<DaSkreech> I know I want back one file
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: case sensitive
<DaSkreech>  the first one alphabetaically
<trappist> DaSkreech: ls | head -1
<DaSkreech> Duh! :)
<cellofellow> Will a TNT2 video card support compisitioning?
<trappist> cellofellow: compositing?
<DaSkreech> That's how XGL/AIGLX/compiz/beryl work
<cellofellow> trappist: i'm not sure what it is, but it's needed for things like transparent window borders and dockers
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: what? I missed something
<scion> trappist: cheers, that worked
<inteliwasp> well edgy just wants to fight me all the way to the bitter end :P   on boot, it stalls when it is running /etc/rc.local
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: as it should
<gonssal> hi
<BonBonTheJon_> inteliwasp: did you re-install or upgrade
<inteliwasp> cellofellow: what do i need to do to make it continue?
<BonBonTheJon_> hi gonssal
<inteliwasp> upgrade
<gonssal> i just upgraded to 6.10 and kaffeine stopped working
<BonBonTheJon_> inteliwasp: shoot, thats what I'm doing now
<gonssal> console output is ""
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: well, something in rc.local must be either taking a long time to run or freezing. Look inside and see.
<gonssal> any clues?
<trappist> inteliwasp: what's the contents of that file
<inteliwasp> cellofellow: nothing in it un commented but exit 0
<trappist> inteliwasp: that's what it should be
<BonBonTheJon_> gonssal: try running it from konsole to see if there are any errors
<gonssal> BonBonTheJon_:  output is "" (nothing)
<trappist> inteliwasp: what's the first line (the shebang)
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: i dunno what to do.
<gonssal> no errors
<gonssal> tried reinstalling (purged) and rebooting
<cellofellow> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> !xgl > cellofellow
<inteliwasp> trappist: it's #!/bin/sh -e
<trappist> inteliwasp: that's also what it should be
<cellofellow> trappist: not xgl, just compositioning
<kjelderg> heh, compositioning
<cellofellow> kjelderg: you know anything about it? KXDocker is big and black instead of transparent
<trappist> inteliwasp: is it executable?
<trappist> inteliwasp: do you have a /etc/init.d/rc.local?
<inteliwasp> trappist: yes it is 755
<kjelderg> cellofellow: did you enable the composite option for your server?
<cellofellow> kjelderg: I don't know how, and not sure if a tnt2 video card can handle it.
<Homer> so I hear edgy has compositing built in
<kjelderg> I think you add Option "Composite" "enable" to the xorg.conf somewhere or other
<kjelderg> Section Extensions, I think
<Homer> I want pretty jumping windows
<cellofellow> kjelderg: that's what I've read. the last time I tried, it just crashed X
<kjelderg> pretty jumping windows are somewhat unrelated, Homer
<Homer> really
<Homer> that's xgl/compiz right?
<kjelderg> cellofellow: maybe it doesn't work on a tNt2?  I'm not too sure
<cellofellow> kjelderg: I heard that I needed some kind of kernel modules, or edit another file, or something.
<Stork> when i try startx i get this: 'Fatal server error: no screens found' and my xorg.conf file can be found here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/4vKEP281.html
<Homer> Linux is f**king amazing, even with all the problems I can't use Windows anymore wtihout feeling eww
<kjelderg> Homer: well...it's in indirect GL implementation: xgl|aiglx|new nvidia drivers, and a WM that can make stuff happen: compiz|beryl
<Homer> it's weird
<Stork> Homer, tel me about it
<doppelganger_> crap...  i see what the deal is...
* cellofellow goes to GOogle
<doppelganger_> for some reason, my dist-upgrade failed to download anything KDE
<kjelderg> Driver "glide" ?!
<doppelganger_> didn't install kde, nor kde-core
<Stork> every time i use VB at college i'm always thinking about how much easier it would be with linux + java
<kjelderg> never heard of such a thing, Stork
<cellofellow> doppelganger_: you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<Homer> I don't know I think it's apt
<Homer> plus amarok and KDE in general
<doppelganger_> i'm about to check that, but i did just see something like gnome-desktop-data installed
<gnac> anyone else had trouble with *manual partitioning* on 6.10 install???
<doppelganger_> so i should get rid of that, i suppose
<Homer> KDE/GNOME is so much more customizeable then MS WIndows Explorer
<Homer> I think that too has somethin to do with it
<cellofellow> gnac: I've heard about that.
<Stork> amarok is where it's at
<gnac> I read on post about it, but know solution
<gnac> *one*
<Sugarat> Having just installed Kubuntu I tried compiling a KDE theme and get configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check  ?
<kjelderg> Stork: hmm...honestly, the xorg.conf looks alright to me...check the log and see if there's some reason why fglrx isn't working with your card
<kjelderg> (the most likely problem)
<Stork> kjelderg, okay, will do
<gnac> it complained about not selecting a root drive, which I had done
<[GuS] > Sugarat, did you installed build-essential_
<inteliwasp> trappist: any luck finding out what's wrong?
<trappist> Sugarat: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Stork> kjelderg, it worked fine on dapper, then i upgraded and x refused to work
<kjelderg> Stork: did you reinstall your driver?
<Sugarat> Okay thanks
<kjelderg> may be necessary...
<Stork> kjelderg, you mean xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<Stork> i think so
<kjelderg> I don't use  fglrx so I'm not sure
<Stork> lemme try again
<kjelderg> yeah
<kjelderg> kk
<trappist> inteliwasp: did you say whether /etc/init.d/rc.local existed?  if so is there anything obviously wrong with it?  is it possible that it's failing to start the thing *after* rc.local?
<Stork> is there any way to use a default (crappy) driver? i don't do anything 3d on my laptop so it's not really a problem
<cellofellow> Stork: nv?
<Stork> cellofellow, ati
<cellofellow> Stork: dunno
<Stork> kjelderg, if i try to remove that package it removes everything to do with xserver-xorg
<kjelderg> Stork: sure, tell it to use radeon or ati or vesa if you'd like to use a "regular" driver
<Stork> hmm, how do i get the ati driver?
<kjelderg> the one from ATI, you mean?  (the  fglrx one)
<Stork> oh
<inteliwasp> trappist: it has an if statement to start /etc/rc.local and a case statement for fail
<Stork> i think previously i was using the 'ati' driver and it worked fine
<verardi> ciao a tutti
<kjelderg> you can use ati if you want instead, probably.  it's part of X so it's already installed for you
<verardi> ciao
<BonBonTheJon_> !it | verardi
<ubotu> verardi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tsdgeos> BonBonTheJon_: that was rude
<tsdgeos> he was only greeting
<trappist> inteliwasp: what happens if you sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start
<inteliwasp> trappist: show
<inteliwasp> trappist: shows [ok] 
<trappist> inteliwasp: my guess then is that it's the thing after rc.local that's failing
<kjelderg> BonBonTheJon_: aloha
* kjelderg waits
<pe> hello
<inteliwasp> trappist: anyway to figure out what is next?
<BonBonTheJon_> kjelderg: is there a hawaiian channel?
<trappist> inteliwasp: probably :) but I wouldn't know how.  do you ever get the [ok]  after rc.local when you boot?
<inteliwasp> trappist: this is the forst time booting 6.10
<inteliwasp> *first
<trappist> inteliwasp: come to think of it, rc.local is supposed to be dead last.  possibly it's failing to start X, or it's starting it but not switching you to vt7
* inteliwasp looks at xorg logs
<dude_> abottoir: tnx....
<Stork> kjelderg, cheers mate, not sure how or why but it worked
<Dasnipa`> i have a gtk problem post-upgrade
<lolina> hi, I've modified /etc/group (in admin statement, erasing all users in that group) and now i'm not able to become root. Any hint?
<HorseHockey> hi guys, apparently my upgrade to edgy in kubuntu broke everything KDE
<HorseHockey> when i try to install KDE, it says that things are broken, and it cannot install
<inteliwasp> trappist: well... i think i found the sneeky troll that broke my computer...
<HorseHockey> how can i tell what exactly is messed up with it?
<inteliwasp> trappist: the fglrx drivers i was useing were removed
<soulrider> i cant boon into windows
<soulrider> i get a "kernel must bea ctive" error when i select it int he grub
<cellofellow> soulrider: sounds like a boon to you?
<cellofellow> !
<soulrider> boot*
<inteliwasp> trappist: so... what is the comand to reconfigure X?
<soulrider> dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<inteliwasp> trappist: or better yet, put it to edgy defult
<kjelderg> aseigo: howdy :)
<aseigo> kjelderg: hey =)
<erik_a> My Netgear WG511 WLAN card is intialized in Edgy, networks are found... but I cant connect! It was working in dapper...
<erik_a> tried setting the wlan settings in both control panel network module, and in the separate wifi program.. no success
<erik_a> rebooted several times, tried all options
<yacoob> hm
<yacoob> is there a way to automatically update filterset.g for konqueror?
<sheft> Helllo, how do I install skype for kubuntu?
<grothesk_> sheft: apt-get install skype
<loz> hi everyone, bon apetit for those eating
<Frumpy> hi, is there a 6.10 server release ?
<grothesk_> But you'll need the right repo in your sources.list, sheft
<jerp> yes!!
<Frumpy> hi, is there a 6.10 server release ?
<dude_> abottoir: are you busy?
<jerp> <---------------- we be kickin'
<loz> does anybody have any insight on how to get the LAN working on the latest KUBUNTU 6.10?
<jerp> we're living like white guys :)
<Frumpy> i found it
<loz> i ve tried all the wifi  adeptsoftwore with
<loz> but non work
<BonBonTheJon_> loz: LAN or WLAN
<loz> wlan
<loz> sorry
<BonBonTheJon_> loz: what have you tried
<loz> i ve tried kiwi, and wifi radar
<jerp> hmm.... maybe I can put the xfce on the k8 laptop
<sheft> grothesk_: which repo is it that i need?
<Napa> hi!
<Napa> can anyone please help me installing jEdit ?
<jerp> so what do I run first? adept? or synaptic?
<loz> got to go
<kjelderg> sheft: probably universe or multiverse
<grothesk_> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free  shaft
<kjelderg> what he said, then
<kjelderg> heh...
<jerp> deth to redmon
<Napa> !jedit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jedit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kjelderg> no death to anyone!
<jerp> well, just in a particular vernacular, if I may.
<kjelderg> you may
<kjelderg> :)
<TheGateKeeper> Napa: looks like you add a couple of lines to your sources.list then pray ---> http://www.jedit.org/index.php?page=download
<jerp> thanks :)
<jerp> the mystery?
<Napa> TheGateKeeper: I've tried that but I only get access denied when I'm trying to save the file
<jerp> Motorola's SB-5120 cable modem can't be hooked to usb
<jerp> so I tricked it
<TheGateKeeper> Napa: had a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1651675
<TheGateKeeper> Napa: well I am not surprised it bitched at you
<jerp> I have a usb ethernet gizmo that lets me hook to usb while using the cat5 to the modem.
<Napa> so I should try to find jEdit.jar ?
<TheGateKeeper> Napa: I would, seems like it would be a lot less agro
<skript> dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy ended up in lots of Error messages... now I can't boot into kubuntu, looks like I'm gonna have to reinstall from cd :(
<slangkamp> Hi
<jerp> I went to the moto site and found the doc that noted Linux can only links through the ethernet port on 5120
<fdoving> skript: what errors do you get? do you end up at the commandline?
* jerp also has a linksys card but didn't want to break the case open again
<skript> fdoving: well.. I ended up at commandline (that's where I started from) + errors were concerning python2.4
<slangkamp> I have a problem setting up my kde4 environment on edgy I have installed build-essential but cmake gives me an CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER_FULLPATH-NOTFOUND error
<fdoving> skript: can you connect to the internet from the commandline?
<tsdgeos> slangkamp: probably don't have g++ installed
<skript> fdoving:heh... I rushed a bit and restarted my system... bad idea! ;) now I can't boot so I guess it's my own fault (grrr) ;)
<fdoving> skript: can't boot, with what error message?
<skript> fdoving:when I boot, the root file systems gets mounted up and then the screen switches from vga graphics to text mode with blinking cursor... thats when it stops indefinitly...
<RawSewage> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<slangkamp> tsdgeos: g++ is installed
<jerp> well I've been on net with Ubuntu for all of 15 mins ........... time to see about d/l'n edgy
<sheft> Dynamic binary tar.bz2
<sheft> Krver Qt 3.2
<sheft> Static binary tar.bz2 med kompilerat Qt 3.2
<sheft> Rekommenderas ej. Anvnd endast om ovanstende inte fungerar.
<sheft> whats the diffrence between static and dynamic binary? :S
<sheft> gonna download skype
<twosouls82> I love Skype
<twosouls82> :)
<RawSewage> I guess I'll try Beryl
<inteliwasp> is there a console based music player?
<RawSewage> Amarok
<twosouls82> !search exploit
<ubotu> Found: exploit
<RawSewage> oh nm
<twosouls82> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<cellofellow> inteliwasp: mp3blaster
<j0rgy_> anyone installed kubuntu on an acer laptop ?
<jerp> is there a switch to hit to see if you need updates?
<Shadow_mil> jerp: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RawSewage> whats the command to unlock your resources list
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg something
<RawSewage> sudo dpkg --configure -a  ??
<Shadow_mil> RawSewage: what message do you have?
<RawSewage> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<t0taln00b> hi all
<Shadow_mil> RawSewage: you have something else running that's using it, like adept
<RawSewage> no
<RawSewage> Im experienced
<RawSewage> I ran sudo apt-get update , but it hung up on a URL
<RawSewage> so I exited console
<Shadow_mil> ok if you are you should know
<RawSewage> so it's still stuck there
<jerp> thanks :)
<Shadow_mil> RawSewage: sudo killall apt-get
<RawSewage> ty
<RawSewage> I meant I wasnt a total newbie
<RawSewage> so you wouldnt have to waste time with the usual  'try restrating your router' type things
<RawSewage> Im still a Linux idiot
<jerp> two, what's skype?
<Shadow_mil> jerp: I not 100%, but I think it has something to do with VoIP
<Shadow_mil> jerp: google it
<jerp> ok
<jharrisonwk> any issues upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<Shadow_mil> jharrisonwk: I did... but I install it when it was in beta
<jharrisonwk> hhmmm
<Shadow_mil> jharrisonwk: it should be fine now
<Napa> I've downloaded jedit42install.jar but when I try ./jedit42install.jar  I get access denied
<fdoving> jharrisonwk: i suggest https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<jerp> oh yeah, and that's the net thing that introduced the wifi net phones
<jharrisonwk> fdoving: thanks
<jerp> hahahah, wild
<fdoving> jharrisonwk: did you install beryl and xgl stuff from 3rd party repos?
<Shadow_mil> Napa: chmod 755 jedit<tab>
<HorseHockey> if i'm using kubuntu, does anything gnome need to be installed for Beryl to work properly?
<HorseHockey> it used to be that way, but now with Edgy i doubt it
<HorseHockey> or am wondering, rather
<Napa> bash: ./jedit42install.jar: cannot execute binary file
<Napa> :(
<cy08> how to mount a folder on freebsd whith kubuntu ?
<fdoving> HorseHockey: i think you need gnome stuff.. not that i have any clue though. if you used to need. you probabl still need it.
<HorseHockey> ok, i'll ask in #beryl then
<Shadow_mil> Napa: try   jar <file>
<HorseHockey> just to be sure, thanks fdoving
<yacoob> hm
<fdoving> HorseHockey: that is probably a good idea.
<Shadow_mil> Napa: grr
<yacoob> flashplugin in firefox has no sound. What gives? :)
<ErikTheRed> does anyone have an idea as to why my phpmyadmin page won't load? it keeps asking me to download the page instead of displaying it?
<ErikTheRed> As a note i'm trying to install mythtv
<cy08> i have my htdocs on my freebsd webserver and now i want to mount them with kubunu in my local folder /docs/www ist that possible ?
<yacoob> ErikTheRed, that's the sign of misconfigured apache
<Napa> grr?
<Shadow_mil> Napa: gij -jar <file>
<yacoob> ErikTheRed, filetypes
<Shadow_mil> their, that should work
<ErikTheRed> vacoob, how do i go about fixing that?
<Sidebar> can anyone tell me what they think of my new linux desktop? (i've only had linux installed for 2 days so don't make fun of it too much...)
<jerp> is there a way to bookmark the update command in konsole or another termial?
<Shadow_mil> Sidebar: ?
<Sidebar> I took a screenshot of it
<Napa> bash: ./jedit42install.jar: cannot execute binary file
<Napa> bash: gij: command not found
<Shadow_mil> jerp: ... you can make a bash file to do it
<Shadow_mil> Napa: install Java
<jerp> I don't know how to do that yet
<Napa> I have installed java
<jerp> I'll have to look it up I think
<Shadow_mil> jerp: ok type:      nano ~/update
<jerp> oh, cool
<jerp> ok
<Shadow_mil> it will open a screen, type:      #!/bin/bash on the first line
<j0rgy> is there a graphical application to start/stop ppoe connections?
<jerp> hit enter?
<Shadow_mil> then on the next line add this:     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade;
<jerp> ok
<Shadow_mil> then hit ctrl + x, and save it
<jerp> yeah, I got that "new file"
<Napa> but i need to install jedit
<jerp> can I cut and paste into it?
<Shadow_mil> jerp: replace that with something like update
<Shadow_mil> jerp: yes, though you have to move the cursor
<jerp> ok
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey, I've got an HP OfficeJet K80, and I need to know how to use it! :)
<Shadow_mil> jerp: once you have it saved as update, tell me
<Digital_Pioneer> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:0711 Hewlett-Packard
<otaku-san> I hear that edgy has a faster shutdown...anyone using it experience this?
<Napa> please tell me how to be able to edit /etc/apt/source.list
<Digital_Pioneer> otaku-san: I just upgraded to edgy and my system fried.
<Napa> I can't even find it in the terminal windows
<reldruh> Napa: go to the konsole
<Shadow_mil> Napa: sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<otaku-san> Digital_Pioneer: ohhh that hurts...how did you upgrade?
<Digital_Pioneer> Napa: Actually, it's soures.list. ;)
<reldruh> Napa: or if you want a gui you can do sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Digital_Pioneer> otaku-san: Modded the /etc/apt/sources.list LOL
<Napa> but shall sources.list be a blank txt file?
* Shadow_mil hisses at GUIs
<h3sp4wn> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Digital_Pioneer> Napa: No!
<jerp> how do I save it?
<Digital_Pioneer> Napa: Can't be, or you can't install anything. ;)
<otaku-san> Digital_Pioneer: ya...you changed any dappers to edgy and so forth right?  Hmmm I was going to upgrade that way...
<Napa> ah ok .. when I did kate ... it seems like a textfile with loads of text
<Digital_Pioneer> otaku-san: Well, my X.org doesn't work anymore, and Ndiswrapper isn't working so I can't get online to reinstall it.
<Digital_Pioneer> I'm fried.
<j0rgy> does anyone have any experience with ppoe connections and kubuntu ?
<reldruh> Napa: Do some of hte lines start with deb http://whatever?
<Digital_Pioneer> Napa: I enjoy this: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jerp> shadow, how do I save that file?
<otaku-san> Digital_Pioneer: I heard something about this....hold on and let me find it
<Shadow_mil> jerp: ctrl + x
<Shadow_mil> jerp it will ask you if you want to save
<j0rgy> ... guess not.
<jerp> shadow, ok, it's done
<Digital_Pioneer> I really need to get this printer going....
<reldruh> does anybody know why edgy recognizes my wireless card but won't let me enable it?
* jerp is gonna see if that file got wrote
<jerp> yep :)
<shadowhywind> so kubuntu doesn't reconginze my midi device, anyway suggestions?
<jerp> Shadow_mil: so I go /update and that file responds?
<Shadow_mil> jerp: ./update
<Shadow_mil> though ~/update would work from anywhere
<jerp> ahhh, dot slash update
* jerp is gonna reboot, bbl
<Shadow_mil> jerp: it work?
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: there is a channel for just music related stuff (see the ubuntu-studio website) I don't remember what it is called
<Shadow_mil> jerp: why?
<jerp> I already ran it
<Shadow_mil> why reboot it?
<jerp> I types it in first before I asked for the file
<jerp> I  don't ahve to reboot?
<jerp> have
<otaku-san> Digital_Pioneer: I can't find it...I do know the guy created a separate part with all his personal stuff and did a total clean install...it worked fine except his GRUB, and Ndiswrapper....Xorg too I think were all borked...
<Shadow_mil> nope
<paR5k> anybody speak Swedish here?  I need help but my Kubuntu is in Swedish so you probably wouldn't understand it... :P
<shadowhywind> will look into that thanks
<Shadow_mil> jerp: unless you got something like a kernel update
<jerp> typed
<raul12> hi
<raul12> i need help
<raul12> how to install gtk+ 2.0.6
<paR5k> or can I change the language real quick somehow?
<otaku-san> Digital_Pioneer: He had to go in on his live cd and fix everything....
<Shadow_mil> raul12: use a package manger
<h3sp4wn> paR5k: force the locale to C (to get the error message)
<paR5k> huh?
<raul12> how to install gtk+ 2.0.6
<otaku-san> !sw
<Digital_Pioneer> otaku-san: Lucky guy. Not so easy for me.
<paR5k> I just need help with installing FrostWire on my Kubuntu and it's apparently having some problems with the dpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reldruh> raul12: open up adept
<reldruh> it's in the k-menu
<reldruh> in the system section, I believe
<otaku-san> hmmm whats the abbreviation for Swedish
<h3sp4wn> paR5k: LANG=C; apt-get -f install (or whatever)
<Shadow_mil> sw?
<raul12> did
<otaku-san> Digital_Pioneer: do you have a live cd?  Maybe try that
<paR5k> that might be it
<reldruh> raul12: in the search box at the top make sure it's only matching the package name and type in the box gtk+
<raul12> i did it too
<Digital_Pioneer> otaku-san: All it would do is completely reinstall. I think it would format the partition.
<raul12> but cant not find any gtk + 2.0.6
<larson9999> man, am i sick
<reldruh> raul12: then check if one of those packages in the list are what you need
<otaku-san> paR5k: I tried to get the Swedish channel of Kubuntu for you...but sw isn't it
<otaku-san> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paR5k> se might be it
<paR5k> SE
<trappist> oocalc just truncated a 50k line spreadsheet to 0 bytes
<trappist> fun
<otaku-san> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<otaku-san> ah!
<paR5k> ok skjysst
<reldruh> raul12: I only get two on my computer. Depending on which repositories you have enabled you might get more or less
<paR5k> thanks
<otaku-san> no prob
<paR5k> ill make sure to talk to you ppl if they cant help me though :P
<raul12> any good repositories  link i can get ??
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<reldruh> raul12: go to View > Manage Repositories
<raul12> i want to add Repositories
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, fine, I fixed it myself. >:(
<raul12> i need lik
<raul12> ] link
<bluch> hi
<otaku-san> ok
<bluch> i have 10 gb of unusefull soft on my laptop and i don't know what, because this is the first time kubuntu runs well with a few problems, what is the best thing to do?
<otaku-san> larson9999: You have a cold?  I had one a few days back
<fdoving> !repos > raul12
<otaku-san> larson9999: howdy!  By the way
<Dr_willis> bluch,  huh?
<larson9999> otaku-san: stomach cramps and vomiting like mad
<reldruh> raul12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<otaku-san> !repos | raul12
<ubotu> raul12: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bluch> well i had kubuntu installed a few times before
<larson9999> bluch: i'd pack it up and send it to me
<raul12> k
<otaku-san> fdoving: DaSkreech had the same prob ;p
<jerp> shadow, I got 382 updates with that hit for a first time; how much space would that involve to download them all?
<larson9999> otaku-san: i think i'm pregnant
<DaSkreech> I do?
<roycebarber> I'm completely new to Linux... My issue is windows move slowly when I move them. I have a fast computer, 3ghz with a gig of ram. Things didnt move this slow on the previous Ubuntu version.
<bluch> i think i have to much of the same
<reldruh> does anybody know why my wireless card is recognized but can't be enabled?
<Dr_willis> roycebarber,  you install the video card drivers for your card yet?
<roycebarber> well no...
<otaku-san> larson9999: I do hope your a woman then!  Poor soul
<bluch> nvm
<Dr_willis> bluch,  if the parttions got formated between installs.. then nothing got left behind.
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: ya, you did! rotfl
<raul12> can any 1 suggest me a good anti virus
<larson9999> otaku-san: nope but i think i now have the slightest idea what they much go through
<Dr_willis> raul12,  to scan for what kind of viruses? :P theres tools under linux that scann your  windows files...
<otaku-san> larson9999: no kidding...I hate upchucking...nasty business
<roycebarber> Is an antivirus on Ubuntu necessary?
<raul12> how ?
<Dr_willis> roycebarber,  totally NOT needed
<jerp> nevermind; I spoke before I saw the notation the gui provides
<larson9999> roycebarber: nope
<Dr_willis> all the antivirus sofrware for linux ive seen are for scanning windows files. :)
<raul12> trojen,spyware,malewaare etc...
<larson9999> unless you want to scan windows files
<raul12>  :o
<Dr_willis> raul12,  not really a problem under linux
<Napa> what is this message? "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<jerp> roycebarber: they put "clam" on the live disc distro
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: hehehe that's a crackup
<paR5k> Ok guys, talking in #bubuntu-se is like talking to my self in Notepad.  I got the thingy in english so this is what it says:
<paR5k> pelle@ubuntu:~$ LANG=C sudo dpkg -i /home/pelle/FrostWire-4.10.9-2.i586.deb
<paR5k> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<paR5k> pelle@ubuntu:~$
<reldruh> napa, you have to do whatever you're trying to do as root
<Dr_willis> otaku-san,  and these windows users at work have a hard time beliving it...
<paR5k> I meant #kubuntu-se :P
<reldruh> Napa: that's what that means. If you're running something on the terminal, put a sudo in front of it and then you should be fine
<raul12> one more thing
<Napa> okey
<Napa> thanx
<reldruh> Napa: No problem :-)
<Napa> was afraid I had broken something ;)
<raul12> how do i uninstall software which i installed from scource code  :p
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: .....strange people.  There just lost...just shake your head and feel sorry for em' ;)
<reldruh> Napa: permission denied just means that something needs to be run as root. Sudo makes you run the command as root
<otaku-san> *they're
<fdoving> raul12: 'make uninstall' in the source directory.
<raul12> k
<larson9999> reldruh: well, that's the most common thing it means but it could also mean other things.
<otaku-san> paR5k: your trying to install Frostwire?
<paR5k> yeah
<reldruh> larson9999: true, but that's what it's always meant for me and for now, that was what he needed to know. Later he can learn more, but that's a good starting point
<milan> free
<cojynakata> I would like to know if the latest version of kubuntu supports ntfs writing
<Dr_willis> cojynakata,  i proberly can.. but i dont think its enabled by default
<Dr_willis> I would HOPE they dont enable it by default
<cojynakata> why?
<otaku-san> paR5k: there is something with Frostwire and Ubuntu....it's just a pain to install....ok get Automatix it is a graphical installer of useful mostly multimedia stuff...Frostwire is on it...I found this is the only way to easily install it
<Dr_willis> touch: cannot touch `foo': Read-only file system
<RawSewage> cojynakata, Ive always been able to write to Windows computers using Samba
<Dr_willis> cojynakata,  trashing the filesystem is a bad thing
<larson9999> reldruh: yeah but too many newbies take that stuff literal.  better to state it means you don't have the proper permissions to do what you're trying to do and most likely it means you need to run as sudo.  more than once i've seen someone wipe out files he didn't mean to becuase he was starting in the wrong dir and thought the permissions error always meant he need to run as sudo.
<paR5k> ok, I'll try that, thanks otaku-san
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<otaku-san> paR5k: no prob man
<reldruh> larson9999: all right, I'll do that from now on. Thanks :-)
<paR5k> one last question though :P
<paR5k> how do I get that?
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: why did you do that? :p
<raul12> well my x mule wont connect  :'(
<otaku-san> paR5k: Oh hold on
<otaku-san> !automatix
<raul12> it just hang
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<paR5k> kk
<jerp> question: is there a need for so many foreign language files on ones disc (as in; are they translating computer OS particulars or do they translate websites?)
<otaku-san> paR5k: no don't go there...let me get you a link
<bobbyyu> Is the final version of Edgy out yet?
<paR5k> allright thanks :)
<RawSewage> yes
<raul12> well my x mule wont connect
<RawSewage> Edgy was released yesterday
<bobbyyu> How do I upgrade to it?
<Napa> hmm I need to install the dpkg-dev package .. But I get a error message in adept :(
<Napa> It says the request would destroy the packages
<fdoving> bbt: edgy? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Napa> is it possible to do it manually ?
<otaku-san> paR5k: here you are http://www.getautomatix.com/
<erik_a> My Netgear WG511 WLAN card is intialized in Edgy, networks are found... but I cant connect! It was working in dapper...
<erik_a> tried setting the wlan settings in both control panel network module, and in the separate wifi program.. no success
<paR5k> thanks man
<otaku-san> paR5k: good luck...it has some good codecs for playing DVDs also
<Dr_willis> frostwire
<Dr_willis> runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Dr_willis> lol
<raul12> not many files on frontware
<raul12> frostware
<Dr_willis> frostwire and edgy dont seem to mixx
<paR5k> great I could use that :D
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> does anyone know how to enable video preview for icons in konqueror? it seems to be disabled and disregards konquerors settings...
<fdoving> Dr_willis: what does 'head -n1 runFrost.sh' say? (you'll have to find runFrost.sh first.)
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: is that another broken app on edge?
<Goliath23> but I have preview in the files tooltips.. strange!
<Dr_willis> TheGateKeeper,  i downloaded the frostwire deb package..
<TheGateKeeper> Dr_willis: ohhh
<Dr_willis> updateing the database for locate to find the runFrostwire.sh :)
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: its because in edgy /bin/sh is dash not bash
<erik_a> do you think my WLAN card will work if I try Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu=
<erik_a> ?
<BennyBoi69> Hay, How do I install the mp3 / wma decoders for the media player?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: you can either but bash back as /bin/sh or fix the script (dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash will allow the former but I would do the later)
<h3sp4wn> erik_a: no
<erik_a> h3sp4wn have you heard of the wlan problems in edgy?
<h3sp4wn> erik_a: what chipset ?
<erik_a> ..I've seen on the forums that I'm not alone
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/sh
<erik_a> WG511
<erik_a> Netgear
<Dr_willis> ahhh
<erik_a> it was working in dapper
<Dr_willis> dash :) ok.. that makes sence now.
<roycebarber> ATI and AMD are the same company now... Their driver website is making my head hurt....
<erik_a> ..it works now too as far as getting the card inited and I can see wireless networks... however I can't connect
<doppelganger_> When you upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, when you reboot does it come up with some kind of Kpersonalizer thing asking you where you're from, etc?
<doppelganger_> my g/f is describing some crap i've never seen before
<h3sp4wn> erik_a: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz (always work)
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  great - yet another oddity the ubuntu guys did. :P heh heh
<h3sp4wn> erik_a: (use zcat to view it)
<erik_a> thanx h3sp4wn will try...
<Dr_willis> However, since our policy requires all shell scripts  using /bin/sh to be POSIX compliant, any shell that conforms to POSIX can serve as /bin/sh.
<behemoth> comment conect kopet
<BennyBoi69> Hay, How do I install the mp3 / wma decoders for the media player?
<Dr_willis> So only the ubuntu scripts are guarented to work with dash. :)
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: exactly dash is posix compatible its frostwires fault
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: If you need bashism's you should specify bash
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  frostwire it some how Obligated be Posix? :P
<Dr_willis> I can see this becoming a next top 10 Faq.
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: /bin/sh should be considered to be the bourne shell (or something 100% compatible with it)
<Dr_willis>  here we go - a new factoid in my library
<jerp> educate me_ what's the need for so many foreign language files on my hd?
<jerp> pardon, foriegn
<Dr_willis> Scripts not working right? Firewire/Frostwire --> try  dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash to set up BASH as your default 'sh' shell.
<BennyBoi69> Anyone going to help me?
<jerp> no, maybe I ahd it right the first time
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roycebarber> Dr willis your library must be thousands of volumes by now. there are so many technical aspects to linux :)
<BennyBoi69> cheers
<Dr_willis> BennyBoi69,  the Kubuntu FAQ has several things on mp3 also
<BennyBoi69> oki
<BennyBoi69> ty
<roycebarber> How strange... I click frostwire and it doesnt open. it just ignores me.
<cps1966> roycebarber:  drag exe.file in terminal and see what it says
<cellofellow> I have xorg compositioning transparency working. It'd be great if it wasn't so slow.
<roycebarber> CPS1966 terminal just says Denied..
<cps1966> dddo it as sudo
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i grab a cd under kubuntu edgy?
<MetaMorfoziS> ihave no lame
<MetaMorfoziS> and in repos it isn'T there
<paR5k> hey guys, there was an error...[again...*sigh*] 
<paR5k> pelle@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install automatix2
<paR5k> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<paR5k> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaMorfoziS: add multiverse maybe
<MetaMorfoziS> i have
<MetaMorfoziS> that
<LjL> !automatix | paR5k
<ubotu> paR5k: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<LjL> anyway, close Adept
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > paR5k
<MetaMorfoziS> paR5k: try tor ead what it said...
<erik_a> h3sp4wn: thanks for your help, but I really didn't understand much of that file... I'm not very good in such things being just a desktop end-user... do you think I'm out of luck on this one?
<roycebarber> My ATI Video Driver is also ignoring me....
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaMorfoziS: what do you mean "grab a CD"
<roycebarber> I would like to install video driver. its ignoring me.
<Admiral_Chicago> !ati > roycebarber
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe that will help
<poopybutt> does yakuake come installed on 6.10?
<reldruh> roycebarber: what kind of card do you have? Nvidia? ATI?
<roycebarber> ATI Radeon x700pro pci express
<raul12> i have installed frostware
<cellofellow> Anybody know how to make kxdocker work as a taskbar/manager thing? Window icons.
<Admiral_Chicago> poopybutt: not by default
<raul12>  :)
<Admiral_Chicago> bet you can install it
<reldruh> roycebarber: you don't happen to know off the top of your head if that's suported by the ati driver, do you?
<poopybutt> Admiral_Chicago: yakuake is awesome
* g00lan goes away
<raul12> do netbeans need any dependiencies
<roycebarber> The ATI site doestn say much. It just says LINUX : )
<Admiral_Chicago> poopybutt: i mean you can install it s/bet/but
<roycebarber> I'm not sure if the driver that is ignoring me is even for ubuntu..or my card...
<poopybutt> Admiral_Chicago: yeah, i can just apt-get that right?
<Admiral_Chicago> roycebarber: did you try the link i sent to you
<RawSewage> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Admiral_Chicago> poopybutt: yes
<Napa> what is gksudo in kubunto?
<Admiral_Chicago> Napa: kdesu
<roycebarber> Admiralchicago... yes i clicked it, QUANTRA program came up and displayed some kind of code... but i cant read it.
<TheGateKeeper> Napa: kdesu
<reldruh> roycebarber: OK, it looks like your card is supported (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI)
<reldruh> roycebarber: that page has some good install instructions
<erik_a> should I wait for WLAN to be fixed in edgy (ie will it be fixed soon?), or should I run another dist for now?
<Napa> and gedit is kate ?
<Dr_willis> !edit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> correct
<roycebarber> QUANTA eats up the shortcut links you guys are sending me........ Can I copy/paste the link into firefox?
<fa> Hello everyone. I'm getting a "Could not start kdestartupconfig. Check your installation". Did anyone ever had that problem?
<MetaMorfoziS> Admiral_Chicago: i want to save the musics from an audiocd
<reldruh> roycebarber: yes
<h3sp4wn> erik_a: If you can see the network the chances are that the drivers are working ok (just the gui stuff may not be working right)
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaMorfoziS: ah you want to rip the music
<MetaMorfoziS> oh yes
<poopybutt> when i install a program, sometimes it doesnt update the menus
<poopybutt> how do i update the menus
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaMorfoziS: give me a second
<htraki> How Can I update from dapper 2 edgy without reinstall?
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<Napa> hmm .. I tried to get LinuxDc++ to work but it seems like it is impossible :(
<Admiral_Chicago> htraki: kdesu "update-manager -c -d" in the terminal
<MetaMorfoziS> kde have an option if you put an audio cd to the rom you can select the save musics from cd
<MetaMorfoziS> but it needs lame
<MetaMorfoziS> that i don't have
<MetaMorfoziS> so if you tell me how can i get lame , evrything goes work...
<reldruh> MetaMorfoziS: have you tried going to audiocd:/ in konqueror and dragging whichever folder you want onto your hard drive?
<h3sp4wn> MetaMorfoziS: Why not use ogg ?
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaMorfoziS: ah open up Adept or the command line
<h3sp4wn> MetaMorfoziS: Sounds better (and if you have the cd anyway)
<htraki> Invalid option: -d
<MetaMorfoziS> because imho my mp3 player isn't supports that
<Admiral_Chicago> htraki: hold on
<MetaMorfoziS> i tryed that
<MetaMorfoziS> but it said "stalled" during the copy
<MetaMorfoziS> and looks stops doing anything
<reldruh> can anybody recommend a good portable music player that supports ogg? Or a good way to get ogg support onto an ipod?
<Admiral_Chicago> htraki: no -d after all
<Admiral_Chicago> htraki: kdesu "update-manager -c" in the terminal
<cps1966> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> reldruh: iriver stuff does (some samsung flash players)
<[GuS] > Hi guys... im having a problem after upgraded to Edgy... i have at my work 20 workstations.. all with edgy now... and not all seems to have this problem, is about xkb layout: http://www.lnxteam.org/downloads/pub/Kubuntu/xkb-layout.png
<cps1966> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[GuS] > look at there... all layout "flags" ismissing
<[GuS] > and my keyboard was configured to Genius KB-21e, spanish
<htraki> Im think I dont have the update-manager installed, I have to look after
<[GuS] > now i have simple english keyboard configuration.. >S
<Admiral_Chicago> [GuS] : so it's not recognized by all?
<pierre_> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> [GuS] : i think you may have to reconfigure you locales
<Admiral_Chicago> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Admiral_Chicago> i believe
<htraki> Update manager is 4 gnome,but I have adept
<Admiral_Chicago> htraki: from the command line
<[GuS] > i dont think is locale problem... but i will look the link
<Admiral_Chicago> open up konsole
<[GuS] > my character looks fine
<[GuS] > is keyboard problem.... about xkb... not locales
<Admiral_Chicago> [GuS] : that was my problem once when my system couldn't do my keyboard
<Admiral_Chicago> [GuS] : have you checked out /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, there is a xkb section in there
<[GuS] > yes, is perfectly configured
<Admiral_Chicago> but i might be making that up
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm that's tricky
<Admiral_Chicago> unfortunetly i have a meeting that I need to go to right now
<[GuS] > ...
<h3sp4wn> [GuS] : you have your own xmodmap ?
<_seth> /
<[GuS] > yes h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> [GuS] : tried using xkeycaps ? (if anything it will just give you a basic template which you can re add your own customisations to)
<[GuS] > mm
<[GuS] > ok... but my question is.. why that happen after edgy upgrades?
<h3sp4wn> edgy was intended to have a few rough edges
<[GuS] > which is the packages that represents /etc/X11/xkb ?
<h3sp4wn> (if perfection is important use dapper)
<[GuS] > i mean, to reinstall it an regenerate all the conf
<[GuS] > no no h3sp4wn  not in all workstation this is happening... so, no.
<luxus> hello, how can i improve the preformance of my usb-drive?
<roycebarber> After Installing my ATI Video Driver; do I need to REBOOT?
<cps1966> no
<cellofellow> anybody know how to auto-identify to nickserv?
<jerp> whew! 382 update files, I be I'll have to defrag this machine tonight......
<roycebarber> My Video Is Still Jerky. I Dont Think The Video Driver Worked
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  many irc clients have a setting for it.
<jerp> be=bet
<LjL> cellofellow: yes, File, Server List, Edit, Command
<cps1966> roycebarber:  just ctrl alt backspace
<LjL> cellofellow: and put "/msg nickserv identify password" there
<jerp> *snickers*
<cellofellow> LjL: thankd
<LjL> the password is gonna be stored in the clear, mind you
<h3sp4wn> [GuS] : well compare a working one to a broken one then
<[GuS] > ok...
<[GuS] > yes, indeed i will
<BluesKaj> why doesn't kubuntu (both dapper and Edgy )  apply my screensaver settings after I set them ?
<cellofellow> LjL: which version of konversation was that for?
<[GuS] > but... someone knows which is the name of the packages to reinstall /etc/X11/xkb _
<[GuS] > ?
<LjL> cellofellow: the one in edgy
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu doesn't see my scanner either
<LjL> cellofellow: aka 1.0.1
<cellofellow> LjL: figured it out anyways
<cellofellow> LjL: thanks
* cellofellow likes my transparent windows in kwin a lot.
<royce> Ok well I did the CTRL ALT Backspace. It logged me out. well i logged back in and my video driver works Much Faster now. but....the pixels distort when i move a window.
<royce> I have to refresh the window to clean up distorted pixels.
<BonBonTheJon> I need some help
<BluesKaj> is there a hardware/devices scan program in kubuntu ?
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: with what?
<BonBonTheJon> I upgraded to edgy and xorg isn't working
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: no X?
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: I have packages (xorg stuff) that didn't upgrade
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: yeah
* cellofellow doesn't know what to tell BonBonTheJon
<h3sp4wn> BonBonTheJon: sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver~i
<BonBonTheJon> h3sp4wn: ok, I'll try that
<h3sp4wn> BonBonTheJon: they you should be able to dist-upgrade and have it complete
<BonBonTheJon> h3sp4wn: I'm in irssi, what do you have at the end of the aptitude line
<cellofellow> I dist-upgraded yesterday, and then rebooted the computer this morning and nothing had changed. dist-upgrade again and it says it has to download the whole thing again. It then says it downloaded the whole thing in like two seconds and started installing.
<h3sp4wn> BonBonTheJon: ~i
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: It downloaded and setup everything, or so I thought
<BonBonTheJon> h3sp4wn: is that tilde i
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: just as a help, install gpm so you can use the mouse to copy and past in the shell.
<h3sp4wn> BonBonTheJon: Is that what its called maybe it is
<[GuS] > h3sp4wn, look what i have in xorg: (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: no, it's not X, its a special mouse thing
<cellofellow> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-21ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 201 kB, installed size 496 kB
<BonBonTheJon> h3sp4wn: the skwiggily line is tilde
<h3sp4wn> BonBonTheJon: cool
<[GuS] > (WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: I know what gpm is (but I think the cut and paste in screen is far superior)
<cellofellow> h3sp4wn: I tried it and never could figure it out.
<BonBonTheJon> its removing the xorg drivers, I'll try a dist-upgrade
<royce> Resolution: My Video Driver didnt like my huge red mouse cursor. So i changed the mouse cursor. All Is Well! Thank you Everyone!!!
<BonBonTheJon> Yay, its downloading, hopefully it will work
<h3sp4wn> cellofellow: ctrl a [ (select the text with space beginning and end) and ctrl a ] 
* cellofellow thinks screen is cool but complicated
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to get rid of the broadcom bcm43** driver
<pelle> how do I: "NOTE: Kubuntu/Xubuntu users will need to uncomment (remove the # before the word "deb") all the additional sources as well as add the automatix repository." ?
<LjL> !automatix | pelle
<ubotu> pelle: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
* cellofellow loves edgy
<poopybutt> how do i update the kmenu after i install a program?  i know update-menus works in debian.  does that still work in kubuntu?
* Agravain hugs edgy
* cellofellow laughs
<Martijn81> poopybutt: tried running kbuildsycoca?
<inteliwasp> what is the exact command to reconfigure X?
<Nox_ville> hey ppl.. ive got a network card on KWiFiManager and it finds networks but wont let me connect to one.. the "Switch to network" button is ghosted out and "Out of Range" is displayed.. even though i know the network is in range.... please help
<royce> I too love Edge, after I got the Freakin video driver installed!
<Martijn81> inteliwasp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<royce> Edgy that is.
<poopybutt> inteliwasp: ctrl alt backspace?
<poopybutt> oh that
<royce> What the heck does CRTL ALT Backspace do??? Its what got my video driver to work. but what does it do?
<poopybutt> restarts x
<royce> Oh.
<poopybutt> x needs a restart for settings to update like resolution and stuff
<royce> I'm celebrating Edgy and my video driver success with a tall wine glass filled with mountain dew!
<Agravain> oh, goody, more people than me had that restart xorg to make it work bug?
<felixjet> do anyone have a little guide of imagemagick to resize batch files via script
<felixjet> ?
<Russel> hiho
<Martijn81> lohi
<Agravain> felixjet: for file in *.jpg; do convert -size 1024x768 $file $file-small.jpg;done # mini-howto
<Russel> i have a problem: sometime i get heavy disk usage (perhaps swap) and no response from the system... after some time it is gone (this time it killed a process)
<Russel> is anything known about a memory leak in edgy?
<felixjet> thanks Agravain
<felixjet> do you know how to use the max value of H and W to a certain value?
<felixjet> i mean, convert the max value (height/weigh) to a specific and the other resize at same %
<sorush20> finally I'm in the gui x
<felixjet> if not ill just read the entire guide of --help xD
<Agravain> felixjet: nope, don't remember much of the syntax, I'm afraid, but maybe you could use the output of identify to get the original resolution
<Homer> I LOVE LINUX
<MetaMorfoziS> i have installed simple x86 edgy for a dualcore 64bit intel processor, can i fix this without any reisntall?
<royce> Homer...I'm right there with you.
<Agravain> so, where can I read more about this my display is screwed up until I restart Xorg - bug?
<royce> agravain did you install some drivers that naturally required a restart? in which case is it really a bug?
<BonBonTheJon> I am still having problems, it says it can't lock the authority locking file
<MukiEX> Issue in Edgy : Under the crystal theme, the side window border doesn't hide on maximize.
<Nox_ville> how do i let mp3's play in amarok?
<LjL> !mp3 > Nox_ville
<royce> Does anyone have a quick sollution to getting FrostWire to run? It ignores me when i try to open it. So I dragged the Shortcut into Terminal and it says "Denied".
<MukiEX> Is there any sort of fix at the moment for that?
<Agravain> royce: nope, this happened after booting the live cd and also after boot of default install
<MetaMorfoziS> Pe
<MetaMorfoziS> only the kernel is the difference between 32bit and 64bit edgy?
<cps1966> no
<MetaMorfoziS> what else?
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need a fullreisntall if i installed wrong version?
<cps1966> packages
<RawSewage> how is 85 frames/sec
<RawSewage> is that good
<RawSewage> oh I see
<RawSewage> that means 85 MHz
<RawSewage> I mean 85 Hz
<pielgrzym> could somebody politely explain me why this total flaw and shit called edgy on a clean install suddenly stopped detecting my network card? and why the idiots did't put native support for lvm?
<MetaMorfoziS> cps can i do the change without reinstall?
<cps1966> MetaMorfoziS:  no
<Agravain> pielgrzym: maybe the alternate or server installers contain support for lvm
<pielgrzym> it doesnt
<pielgrzym> fortunately it's only two small packages
<Agravain> pielgrzym: hmm.. that's surprising
<Karol84PL> Hello, does anyone know any mirror of http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper repo? There's a problem with connection with that one.
<yango> has anyone had any trouble with the upgrade?
<pielgrzym> the question is: what's dumber: to use 488kb to install lvm support or maybe to put another shitty kde theme :[
<BonBonTheJon> yango: I'm having trouble right now
<pielgrzym> but my main concern is
<yango> BonBonTheJon: what kind fo trouble?
<Agravain> yango: yeah, it broke emacs here
<pielgrzym> wtf happened to my network card?
<BonBonTheJon> yango: xorg is messed up
<Spudchat> hey everybody, im having a hard time installing a second monitor on my laptop, it works fine until the nvidia driver kicks in, then i only get a picture on the attached monitor. i just want the new monitor to be my primary monitor intead of the laptop's monitor
<yango> good to know :) will wait a couple of weeks then
<Agravain> Spudchat: read up on nvidia twinview, it
<pielgrzym> dapper live cd detects the card perfectly - edgy, after installing home from dapper install stopped detecting ANY network interfaces aparat from loopback
<Agravain> Spudchat: read up on nvidia twinview, it's easy to configure
<Spudchat> ok thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> so not any solution to change 32bit installation to 64 without reisntall:((
<cps1966> nope
<Agravain> Spudchat: nvidia has its own way of dealing with multiple monitors (twinview), so the general guides (xinerama) doesn't apply
<Agravain> pielgrzym: yeah, that's too bad... what kinda nic is it?
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to troubleshoot xorg
<Nox_ville> Ljl: ive got a wireless network card, ive set sudo iwlist ath0 essid hpsetup (the access point name) then sudo dhclient.. i only get an ipv6 address but i need a ipv4 one... please help
<LjL> Nox_ville: i don't have wireless
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: I had a problem with xorg on edgy, that was resolved by restarting xorg before logging in, that's ctrl-alt-backspace to restart
<reagleBRKLN> im in NY, which deb src should i use for edgy upgrade?
<pielgrzym> Agravain: nic?
<reagleBRKLN> us.archive ~30kB/s
<Agravain> pielgrzym: network interface card
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: I restarted the computer and xorg won't come up
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: even startx doesnt work
<royce> Should we give Edgy some slack for being new... Or should we bag on it for being a "stable" version that doesnt support enough drivers. I love it, dont get me wrong. It's just... Sigh. I'm used to windows. Dont be mad at me : )
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: oh.. and you have been making changes to xorg.conf?
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: I try to reconfigure and it says its not fully installed or something
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: you run dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, whats the difference
<MetaMorfoziS> em64t is the intel's 64bit architecture?
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: that was what I meant
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need that if ia have 64bit intelproc
<pielgrzym> Agravain: in dapper it's eth0, edgy live cd sees it as eth1
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: what message do you get?
<RawSewage> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: it says its broken or not fully installed
<Agravain> pielgrzym: yes.. that's annoying..
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: try sudo apt-get -f install
<royce> On YouTube I saw a Window effect that 'Wobbled' the window when you move it. It was graphically impressive. Does anyone know what its called.
<pielgrzym> Agravain: yup, that's dramatic :( don't want such kubuntu :(
<Agravain> pielgrzym: it's a problem with the linux kernel in certain versions, not ubuntu only
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: use ifrename
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: it didnt do anything
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: okay, then I don't know
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: thanks, anyone else have any ideas
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: then you can specify in /etc/iftab devicemappings by mac address
<pielgrzym> h3sp4wn: could you give me more hint about this?
<BonBonTheJon> is it safe to delete .Xauthority
<jerp> let's say you got a file with a big name and you don't want to type that name out; is there a shortcut?
<BonBonTheJon> jerp: tab key
<jerp> bonbon, ahh, cool
<jerp> thanks
<BonBonTheJon> what permissions should ~/.Xauthority have
<jerp> I have an update for my video card on a 64-bit
<pupeno_> Hello.
<pupeno_> We have two networks here with a router in the middle. There are SMB servers in both of them and everybody, from Windows, can access any of them. But I can access only the ones on my network. Do I have to do anything special to access those in the other network ?
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: man 5 iftab (once its installed)
<roycebarber> I'm going to ask again. Does anyone know the program that 'wobbles' or 'jiggles' the window when you move it.
<pielgrzym> h3sp4wn: thanks
<LjL> !xgl > roycebarber
<lupine_85> roycebarber: beryl
<lupine_85> it's a whole replacement window manager, though ;)
<roycebarber> TY
<Agravain> pupeno_: yes, look at winipcfg or ipconfig /all in windows, and note the wins server ip
<Agravain> pupeno_: then config your linux machine to use that wins server for name lookups
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: can you check what permissions you ~/.Xauthority has
<Agravain> pupeno_: wins is necessary to look up names outside your c-net in windows
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: you can get the mac addresses from ip link show (presuming iproute is installed)
<pupeno_> Agravain: in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<Agravain> pupeno_: yes
<h3sp4wn> pielgrzym: or just bridge netbios between the 2 networks
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: yeah, it's 600
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: owner:
<BonBonTheJon> ?
<pielgrzym> h3sp4wn: I use hwaddress in /etc/network/interfaces since I need to have certain mac for my ISP
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: 600 means owner has rw, others have nothing
<Nox_ville> k.. ppl, how do i get mp3's working in amarok
<LjL> !mpe | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !mp3 | Nox_ville
<ubotu> Nox_ville: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Spudchat> lol the twinview worked! now if i could only get them on the right sides  :)
<h3sp4wn> pupeno_: if you bridge netbios traffic then it will work also
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> How do I know my current kubuntu version?
<Agravain> Spudchat: congratulations!
<LjL> sredna: cat /etc/issue
<Nox_ville> Ljl: i tried that...  it now plays mp3's in noatun.. not amarok tho..
<LjL> Nox_ville: what did you try exactly?
<sredna> Nox_ville: Thanks :)
<Agravain> Nox_ville: just install libxine-extracodecs
<Nox_ville> sredna: ?
<BonBonTheJon> Agravain: who is the owner of .Xauthority?
<pupeno_> Agravain: I did that, but I still can't connect. What else do I have to do ?
<Agravain> 198 packages downloaded.. %198.. % apt one down install it around ..
<pupeno_> h3sp4wn: you mean on the router ?
<Agravain> BonBonTheJon: you are, the user in questions
<Nox_ville> Agravain: ive done that.. amarok still doens't play mp3's tho...
<sredna> Nox_ville: Sorry, that was someone else
<sredna> LjL: Thanks
<LjL> Nox_ville: have you closed it (*closed* it - not just sent it to the tray) and reopened it?
<Agravain> pupeno_: hmm.. you set wins-server in the smb.conf?
<h3sp4wn> pupeno_: yep (it can be done by an intelligent switch also)
<sredna> I attempt to upgrade to edgy
<sredna> Though installing amarok isn't really on my wishlist :\
<pupeno_> h3sp4wn: but it works for others, so, I prefeer not to touch that router.
<pupeno_> Agravain: yes.
<sredna> And vim is definately not
<Nox_ville> Ljl: thanks.. it now works...
<sredna> But I can remove those again later
<bLaZeD> anyone here know why i cant install mplayer?...im running edgy.....and i think i have all my repos set up correctly
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: PLF usually has an uncrippled mplayer (with everything enabled)
<h3sp4wn> !PLF
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<pupeno_> Agravain: any way to troubleshoot ?
<bLaZeD> i was having issues with there mirror
<bLaZeD> it would itme out and stuff
<Agravain> pupeno_: yes... with smbclient
<Agravain> pupeno_: are you connecting using kde/konqueror or smbclient?
<bLaZeD> yea i still cant axx there site
<BonBonTheJon> how can I force a reinstall of xorg
<pupeno_> Agravain: I tried both. smbclient said: Connection to MAI failed.
<bLaZeD> Resolving packages.freecontrib.org... failed: Temporary failure in name resolution.
<kay> hello someone knows a good program to make gif (fast and easy) (no gimp plz)
<bLaZeD> this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ulteo.us/188
<Nox_ville> how can i change the style of my pc from plastik to another one?
<BonBonTheJon> kay: kpaint
<kay> BonBonTheJon:  THX
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: so you can either build mplayer from source - try to build the debian-multimedia source or try to use the one from the repos (which has less features enabled)
<aseigo> kolourpaint
<Agravain> pupeno_: okey, smbclient -L <host on that other network> results in that message?
<kay> aseigo: THX
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, it wont install
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, id be happry with the same mplayer dapper had
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: Hey man!
<pupeno_> Agravain: list of shares and list of servers.
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: hi
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: you have any idea how to force a reinstall of xorg
<CVirus> I upgraded from dapper to edgy and now when I cat /proc/cpuinfo ... I see this cpu MHz         : 1000.000 instead of cpu MHz         : 1600.000 with dapper .. although i'm using the generic kernel .. what could be wrong ?
<pupeno_> Trying to create an encrypted file system with "cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hda3
<h3sp4wn> bLaZeD: you have the options choose 1 and do it (maybe you just don't have all repositories enabled)
<Nox_ville> who can help me with wifi networking ??? i really desparatly need help>>!!!
<pupeno_> Trying to create an encrypted file system with "cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hda3" I've got the error: Command failed: Incompatible libdevmapper 1.02.07 (2006-05-11)(compat) and kernel driver. What am I doing wrong ?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: no idea....you update to edgy?
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: yeah, and xorg is funked up
<kay> aseigo: can you help how i do it?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: it seems that's happening alot in edgy
<bLaZeD> h3sp4wn, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/189  thoese are the only mplayers i have availibe...and mplayer wont install neither will mplayer-363
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: not good, I'm thinking the best approach is to back up and do a clean install
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: sorry I couldn't help...you try to google it?
<bLaZeD> *386
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: its hard googling in lynx
<lupine_85>  if X is borken after an update to edgy, make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed
<lupine_85> if that doesn't work, switching to the 'vesa' driver is probably going to work as a temporary solution
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ahhhh....why do you use lynx?
<cps1966> lupine_85:  try kubuntu-desktop
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: text web browser
<aseigo> kay: if it isn't installed, go into adept and search for kolourpaint ... install it and then run it from the k menu
<lupine_85> oh... yep, sorry
<CVirus> is it safe to apt-get remove klaptopdaemon after I ugraded to edgy ?
<lupine_85> I tyhought this was #ubuntu :D
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: no I know what it is ;) why do you use it tho'?
<jerp> I did a .run file in the "run program" under "Applications" in Xfce, what are the odds on that getting installed?
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: or remove all of xserver-xorg-driver~i (and install xorg xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all)
<kay> i did
<kay> i have installed it
<kay> but how do i make a gif in it
<lupine_85> that too, I guess
<jerp> ...hey, I'm a newb
<kay> i know it in gimp
<ariadm> gimp is good
<lupine_85> btw, has anyone experienced KDE being ultra-fast in edgy?
<willzzz> i'm trying to fix my dependency problems but i get: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 1611 package `libvorbisfile3':
<willzzz>  field name `Sourcm;' must be followed by colon
<willzzz> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Nox_ville> who can help me with wifi networking ??? i really desparatly need help>>!!!
<willzzz> it the libvorbisfile3 screwed up on dapper?
<BonBonTheJon> Nox_ville: whats the problem
<lupine_85> it's really weird - my laptop (usually running at 300MHz + 128MB RAM) goes like the clappers
<lupine_85> Nox_ville: what card/chipset?
<pupeno_> Agravain: smbtree shows: cli_start_connection: failed to connect to MAI<20> (0.0.0.0).
<Nox_ville> its an onboard atheros ar5212 on a hp nw8000 laptop
<lupine_85> so you're using the madwifi drivers ... what error are you getting
<kay> aseigo: installation is not the problem the problem is how to make a gif in it
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: maybe now you appreciate how broken kde in dapper is
<h3sp4wn> lupine_85: (that is what it should be like anyway - is in kanotix / debian etc etc)
<Nox_ville> well no error really.. im sudo iwlist ath0 (my wireless) essid hpsetup (the access point) then sudo dhclient but i get only a ipv6 ip address not a ipv4.. so i can't ping any ipv4 machines... i.e. this one
<lupine_85> hehe maybe
<Agravain> pupeno_: enable more debug?
<lupine_85> Nox_ville: is the wireless card associating to the AP ?
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having a problem with the repositories and apt?
<BonBonTheJon> h3sp4wn: that did it, I installed xorg and it works
<lupine_85> e.g. when you run iwconfig does it like a MAC addresss for the AP
<Nox_ville> lupine_85: it says access point not asscociated...
<Nox_ville> psychiccyberfrea: how do i check?
<lupine_85> ok. does "sudo iwlist ath0 scan" list the AP?
<h3sp4wn> BonBonTheJon: Thought it might (same thing as has been needed throughout the edgy unstable cycle - I would have thought some transitional packages could have been done - I think the only officially supported way is with the upgrade manager)
<Agravain> pupeno_: try to find out if it really uses the wins-server
<Nox_ville> lupine_85: yes.. all 4 possible networks...
<Agravain> pupeno_: I don't have any other ideas
<lupine_85> ok - run sudo iwconfig ath0 ap <ap's MAC address>
<aseigo> kay: hmm... interesting that it doesn't list that as an export option in kubuntu's packages.. not sure what's up there
<lupine_85> the MAC address is listed in the results of iwlist ath0 scan
<kay> aseigo:  ok dude I HAVE INSTALLED IT ALREADY BUT HOW MAKE I A GIVE IN THE PROGRAM??????????
<Nox_ville> yes
<Nox_ville> @lupine
<bLaZeD> i now changed my sources.list to this.... http://pastebin.ulteo.us/190   and ran sudo apt-get update..but its trying to update a repo that isnt in the list anymore...its still trying to update http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org
* Dr_willis removes kay's caps lock
<kay> aseigo: HOW MAKE I A GIF IN IT????
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having a problem with the repositories and apt?
<aseigo> kay: usually you'd find it as an option in the dialog under File -> Export
<pupeno_> Agravain: it seems wins resolving is failing: http://paste.lisp.org/display/28815
<kay> k thx
<ariadm> kay; why don't you do it with gimp? (or i'm just missed something...)
<aseigo> kay: and yes, i understand what you're asking. calm down. jesus
<kay> aseigo: i am sorry...
<kay> aseigo: but you know what a gif it?
<Nox_ville> lupine_85: any ideas?
<Agravain> pupeno_: sorry, I'm all out of ideas
<sorush20> hi has anyone here got beethere ?
<aseigo> kay: i assume you're refering to the image format. which was until quite recently encumbered by patents held by unisys.
<sorush20> wrong channel.
<kay> aseigo: i dont want to save a pic as gif i wanan do 62 pics to make one gif
<aseigo> kay: an animated gif?
<kay> aseigo: sure
<kay> aseigo: yes
<aseigo> lol ... saying so from the start would've helped.
<lupine_85> Nox_ville: [21:58]  <lupine_85> ok - run sudo iwconfig ath0 ap <ap's MAC address>
<psychiccyberfrea> each layer is a 'frame' in the gimp, so when you export it as a gif it will do that
<bLaZeD> k somthing is defianltly wrong......ive compleatly changed my sources.list.....and its still trying to update a mirror that isnt in my sources.list anymore
<kay> aseigo: ok know we know what i want and now i have a progam i could realy need but how can i make now an animation gif?
<kay> couldn't*
<aseigo> kay: only one i know of off-hand is the gimp
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: or play with wlanconfig (you can have upto 4 interfaces per card with madwifi -ng (3 ap's with different ssid's / bssid's and 1 client pretty cool)
<psychiccyberfrea> kwrita is another I think
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having a problem with the repositories and apt?
<bLaZeD> bah brb
<kay> aseigo: hm... i guess but it is not the easyiest way to do a gif
<bLaZeD> psychiccyberfrea, yea i am
<psychiccyberfrea> ok I'm not going crazy
<Nox_ville> lupine_85: done.. now what
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: whats that
<willzzz> does anyone know any faster mirrors except for the us.archive.ubuntu.com ones?
<Nox_ville> !wlanconfig
<willzzz> their running really slow for me... probbaly because of the upgrade rush
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlanconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: the madwifi config utility
<LjL> willzzz, depends on your location. try se. or hr.
<lupine_85> Nox_ville: hopefully you now have internet
<willzzz> i'm in the us, so it's the closest one to me...
<willzzz> i'm saying any other ones
<cps1966> willzzz:  try cz ones
<lupine_85> does iwconfig show the access point as being associated?
<jhutchins_wk> I can't get X to start after upgrading to edgy.
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<ariadm> kay; -> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/1664.html
<aseigo> kay: indeed it's not. here: http://www.tjhsst.edu/~dhyatt/supercomp/n401a.html
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: wlanconfig ath0 destroy; wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode sta; wlanconfig ath1 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap (that sort of stuff)
<jhutchins_wk> What does it mean when apt-get says 'the following packages have been kept back'
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: where can i get it?
<aseigo> kay: imagemagick is neat =)
<willzzz> found one... a local uni has a mirror that's ALOT faster =)
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: Is it not already installed ?
<Nox_ville> i don't have it installed
<Nox_ville> no..
<Admiral_Chicago> jhutchins_wk: it has an updateable candidate but it isn't going to be installed iirc
<kay> aseigo:  ii search for it thx man
<fdoving> jhutchins_wk: ofen means they are not installed because it has to remove some packages before installing.
<Nox_ville> link please.. (i got no internet on the linux box)
<Admiral_Chicago> python packages are being help back in Edgy for some reason (also iirc)
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: madwifi.net (but its part of madwifi)
<h3sp4wn> !find wlanconfig
<ubotu> Package/file wlanconfig does not exist in dapper
<h3sp4wn> !find wlanconfig edgy
<kay> aseigo:  found it you mean this can help me?
<jhutchins_wk> So how do I get around it?  X wasn't upgraded and now won't run.
<ubotu> Package/file wlanconfig does not exist in edgy
<fdoving> jhutchins: step 6. at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade explains how to install them.
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: ive got dapper anyway
<aseigo> kay: did you read the link?
<luxus> anyone know a good ftp client? with a nice featureset
<aseigo> kay: because if you do, i think you'll have your answer
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: forget what I said then
<kay> aseigo: what link?
<lupine_85> "ftp" :)
<kay> aseigo: lol i search with apt-cache
<aseigo> [15:10]  <aseigo> kay: indeed it's not. here: http://www.tjhsst.edu/~dhyatt/supercomp/n401a.html
<luxus> anyone know a good ftp client with graphical interface ? with a nice featureset
<Ace2016> which should i install? azureus or azureus-gcj ???
<kay> aseigo: damn THX i am in your fault
<Nox_ville> so WTF must i do?
<h3sp4wn> luxus: Why graphical (most of the most featureful ftp clients are text only)
<aseigo> luxus: kftpgrabber? kbear?
<aseigo> luxus: http://www.kde-apps.org/?xcontentmode=236
<kay> aseigo: the funny is it seems to me i have it already on my pc :-(
<aseigo> kay: even easier then =)
<ariadm> oh my jessus.......
<kay> aseigo: again thx
<jhutchins_wk> fdoving: Thanks,looks like I needed step 5 as well.
<luxus> sorry for the stupid questions ;D i use gnome for years ;D
<fdoving> jhutchins_wk: you're welcome :)
<aseigo> kay: perhaps someone should write a small gui app that uses convert in the background ... call it something -obvious- like "kanimatedgif" ;)
<fdoving> luxus: kftpgrabber and kasablanca are in the universe repository. you can get then with adept easily.
<Agravain> konver:)
<Agravain> konvert even
<tahim> someone can tell me where I can find the md5sum for kubuntu 6.10??
<kay> aseigo: llol
<luxus> fdoving: yeah thanks i allready tested both i think kftpgrabber will do the job
<Ace2016> from what i've found there seems to be a performance gain in using azureus-gcj is that right?
<fdoving> tahim: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/MD5SUMS
<fdoving> tahim: signature: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/MD5SUMS.gpg
<fdoving> tahim: ops, that was ubuntu, not kubuntu.. hang on.
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wireless please.
<tahim> thanks
<tahim> I can't find for kubuntu
<fdoving> tahim: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.10/MD5SUMS and MD5SUMS.gpg
<tahim> just for ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (iwlist ath0 scan is working) so just follow that document and it will work
<esben> Evening people :) Anyone know where to get debootstrap thing for kubuntu egde? Or can I use the ubuntu one these days?
<tahim> thanks...
<Ace2016> AHH!!! how come i only see 4 folders in /    and i created two of them, the others are media and home
<Ace2016> are they hidden?
<Nox_ville> can some1 help me set up wireless please.
<Ace2016> i'm in kdesu konqueror
<Ace2016> where did bin and stuff go? hidden?
<fdoving> Ace2016: yes, they are hidden. view -> show hidden files
<Agravain> interesting.
<Ace2016> what the
<Ace2016> how come files not starting with "." are hidden?
<ubuntu_> hi...I'm having some problems installing kubuntu
<esben> Ace2016: It's a convention thing
<LjL> !hidden-root | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<h3sp4wn> Ace2016: In edgy ?
<Ace2016> h3sp4wn: yup
<h3sp4wn> Ace2016: same reason they are in windows
<Ace2016> I like it, its nice, now i can make folders in / for myself
<ubuntu_> I already have 9gb in linux partition and 2gb in swap..but kubuntu doesn't detect it
<ubuntu_> what can I do?
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: mount it
<ubuntu_> how..I'm in live cd mode
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: mount /dev/whatever /mnt
<ubuntu_> it gives me "only root can do that"
<Nox_ville> greets
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: use sudo then
<Nox_ville> help me please set up wifi
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: prefix sudo the command
<ubuntu_> but what's the password?
<LjL> !root > ubuntu_
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: maybe ubuntu - or shouldn't be one in the live cd
* Nox_ville needs help setting up wireless
<LjL> h3sp4wn: no password in the live cd, you just need to use sudo
<ubuntu_> but only this option I have from the bootable cd
<esben> Can I use debootstrap to make a base installation of ubuntu, and then switch the repositories to Kubuntu egde? Would that work?
<h3sp4wn> esben: deboostrap edgy directly
<h3sp4wn> esben: the repos are the same
<ubuntu_> i'm not really an expert :) how do I do that?
<Nox_ville> PLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEE help me set up wifi
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: Read that document I told you anything you don't understand but need help / doesn't work etc means nothing and is a waste of time
<esben> h3sp4wn: Great, thanks!
<ubuntu_> oh...and it gives me also an error when launching qtparted
<Y2J> hi there, i need some help !
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: use the alternative cd
<ubuntu_> what alternative cd?..I've downloaded the iso from a website
<ubuntu_> It's all that I got
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: ive read that flooping doc 30 times... still won't connect to a network
<Y2J> ihm..any help, please ?!
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: I don't believe you - I know for a fact madwifi will work on dapper exactly according to that doc
<Nox_ville> madwifi drivers load but then wtf?
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: and the fact that iwlist ath0 scan is working means that the driver is definately working
<Nox_ville> its not the flooping driver thats the problem.. its the connecting to a network....
<Nox_ville> jc
<Nox_ville> !!
<Y2J> I just can't find a torrent file for the dc image - DVD torrent is so big and i dunno why !?
<some0ne> Nox_ville: Get a better network.
<Nox_ville> some0ne: speak when ure spoken to
<Nox_ville> some0ne: my network is perfect...
<lotusleaf> Y2J: for the kubuntu dvd iso ?
<some0ne> Nox_ville: Learn how to spell.
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: The problem is you - not the driver
<Y2J> lotusleaf: No, only the ubuntu ..I'm newb in this ubuntu !
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: thats why i am asking for help!@!!!!
<Nox_ville> jc
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: so which part of the document don't you understand
<lotusleaf> Y2J: what are you looking for, the ubuntu edgy DVD torrent or CD torrent? you're in Kubuntu so I assumed you were interested in Kubuntu with KDE?
<Y2J> lotusleaf: i need torrent for cd image cause dvd is so big ? what it's include to be 3GB+ ?
<Nox_ville> the part where it is supposed to connect to the network
<lotusleaf> Y2J: cdimages.ubuntu.com
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: doesn't mean anything
<Y2J> lotusleaf: i can't reach ubuntu channel..appears empty right here(chatzilla)
<some0ne> Nox_ville: ifconfig ath0 essid <network> enc <key> ; dhclient ath0
<lotusleaf> Y2J: try joining again #ubuntu
<Nox_ville> k.. i assign all the commands and crap it says but still i don't get a ipv4 address.
<Y2J> lotusleaf: thanks , it's working ,, so am i done here?
<ubuntu_> ok..I've mounted the drives
<lotusleaf> Y2J: I don't know, are you? =)
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: please give me a step by step guide and ill tell you whats happening here...
<ubuntu_> but the qtparted stii doen's works
<pielgrzym> h3sp4wn: thanks for tips! somehow edgy put an unexisting mac in iftab :)
<jhutchins_wk> There we go!  Nothing like following the directions.
<lotusleaf> Y2J: and you're welcome
<pielgrzym> I've got a little problem: I installed my dapper home directory to edgy - everything goes fine, exept I don't see the new edgy window decorations in preferences? any ideas? :)
<Y2J> lotusleaf: Thanks a lot want to try ubuntu ..i'm fedora friend
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: please give me a step by step guide and ill tell you whats happening here...
<lotusleaf> Y2J: welcome, I hope you enjoy your experiences. =)
<Y2J> lotusleaf: i hope too but this DVD takes forever to be done !
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: I am no longer interested in the problem - as you keep on giving ambiguous statements and for me to help you would be like getting blood out of a stone sorry - ask someone else
<lotusleaf> Y2J: then download the CD ISO image of Ubuntu Edgy
<Y2J> lotusleaf: for that i need the cd-image cause i think dvd contain the soruce code ?!
<lotusleaf> Y2J: we should continue this discussion in #ubuntu, go ahead and ask about it in there please, thanks. =)
<Y2J> lotusleaf: yeah, but there's no .torrent file for dc i can find , that's why i'm here :D
<Nox_ville> h3sp4wn: thats not very nice... pretty please.. tell me EXACTLY what to do and ill do it..
<h3sp4wn> Nox_ville: no
<reagleBRKLN> i tried to apt-get dist-upgrade my dapper but it is failing
* Nox_ville falls to his knees and begs h3sp4wn whilst profusely apologising..
<reagleBRKLN> Starting auto nice daemon: invoke-rc.d: initscript and, action "start" failed.
<reagleBRKLN> dpkg: error processing and (--configure):
<reagleBRKLN>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<reagleBRKLN> Errors were encountered while processing:
<reagleBRKLN>  and
<reagleBRKLN> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > reagleBRKLN
<jhutchins_wk> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes (you can also find this URL in the channel topic: type "/topic")
<xbesnard> Hello, I am a newbie under Kubuntu. I have a Canon LPB800 printer on a parallell port. But this printer doesnt appear in the list of printer. Can someone give me some information to solve this problem. Thank you.
<fdoving> reagleBRKLN: try 'apt-get remove and' and then follow https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade if you want to upgrade to edgy.
<pielgrzym> I've got a little problem: I installed my dapper home directory to edgy - everything goes fine, exept I don't see the new edgy window decorations in preferences? any ideas? :)
<esben> pielgrzym: Wild guess... you need to select them in the Control Center/Appearance?
<pielgrzym> esben: I mean they aren't in the control center anymore... :|
<cps1966> delete .kde
<pielgrzym> cps1966: but I want to keep all other settings :)
<esben> pielgrzym: Try creating a new user. If that helps, backup .kde and remove the original
<cps1966> just rename it
<MukiEX> how do I disable power save in edgy?
<reagleBRKLN> gonna reboot, see what happens
<MukiEX> For monitors, I mean
<pielgrzym> cps1966: I got the styles in other users only the one imported from dapper doesn't see them :)
<jhutchins_wk> fdoving: You should update the bot with that URL.
<cps1966> i dunno what combination of files it envolves
<Nox_ville> please would some1 help me setup wifi.....
<jhutchins_wk> fdoving: Did you find the official step of "dpkg --configure -a " necessary?
<jhutchins_wk> It looked to me like dist-upgrade was doing that already.
<Nox_ville> please would some1 help me setup wifi.....
<omar> hello, I would like to upgrade my dapper to edgy, I already have the CD How can I upgrade it using the CD
<fdoving> jhutchins: no, the EdgyUpgrades wiki has been changed, and I think it has been changed to something that doesn't work for kubuntu.
<Martijn81> Nox_ville: would you stop hammering please? Asking one time is more than enough for people to read it, and hammering it won't make someone more eager to reply
<Nox_ville> jc.. i really need help bru..
<Nox_ville> i've been on the forums for like 4 hours today and i still cant fix it..
<Mez> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Mez> !upgrade > Mez
<Nox_ville> Martijn81: will you help me then?
<Ash-Fox> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Burgwork> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Itay> Hi, I have a shortcut of dvd-rom when it's mounting, I tried to disable that in Desktop Behavior, I unmarked "shot device icon" and it doesn't remove it from Desktop
<Itay> Version 6.10
<Itay> In 6.06 it worked
<argonel> what did you guys do to X :)
<Itay> Lol
<Itay> I just install Kubuntu 6.10
<argonel> i haven't gotten around to installing the release of that yet
<Mez> argonel, ?
<argonel> Mez: i hate to say it...
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ping
<argonel> but something is different between sid and edgy
<jaims> hi
<dako> can someone help me with an acpid error?
<jaims> one question
<jaims> is there any repo to upgrade firefox to 2.0 for dapper?
<jaims> im not being able to find it!
<DShepherd> jaims: i doubt it
<jaims> aha
<Dr_willis> I can never figure out wget.. i got a url   http://www.chaosthugs.com/etmain/    that web page has several links to .pk3 files.. i just want to dowload them all  :)
<Dr_willis> its not a FTP site.. so i think thats my issue
<Dr_willis> it just 'looks' like a ftp site in the browser
<jaims> have they planed to prepare that repositories?
<jaims> or i better wait till my 'adept' thing finds it in normal place?
<dako> does anyone know how to configure acpi-support?
<Martijn81> jaims: dunno, but at some point it will probably get backported from edgy
<jaims> aha
<jaims> well
<jaims> thank u very much
<jaims> i will maybe upgrade to edgy, all the same
<jaims> thanks!
<jaims> bye
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: I would use wget -nH -m --level=1 http://www.chaosthugs.com/etmain (but I never really can get it totally right unless I spend 10 mins reading the manpage of wget)
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  yea..  :) i know what ya mean
#kubuntu 2006-10-28
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having apt problems?
<Dr_willis> i just am wanting to get these rtcw:ET maps :)
<Dr_willis> psychiccyberfrea,  not really
<Mez> bug 68634
<psychiccyberfrea> cuz when I update my lists, it says 'hit' instead of 'get
<psychiccyberfrea> I'm using dapper
<argonel> means up to date afaik
<Dr_willis> psychiccyberfrea,  using edgy and i get the same 'hit' :)
<dako> does anyone know how to configure acpi-support?
<Dr_willis> argonel,  makes sence to me
<argonel> you'll probaby also see it downloaded 18 bytes or something like that
<psychiccyberfrea> no, just 5
<psychiccyberfrea> 5 bytes
<argonel> heh
<argonel> long, slow download :p
<matto> aa
<psychiccyberfrea> is dist-upgrade not working either?
<matto> avalon bel nome
<matto> lo giocato alle corse
<matto> dei cavalli
<avalon> Is it just me, or are the repositories for edgy really slow?
<shadowhywind> HELP!!! i tried installing nvidia drivers, after installing if i do startx it works. But if i restart, it comes up with no screens found
<shadowhywind> any ideas
<avalon> No clue? I used the Automatix for Edgy and it worked fine.
<shadowhywind> well here is another question
<shadowhywind> i think i know the answer, what would happen if i removed the package linux-386
<psychiccyberfrea> shadowhywind:  try to go to a terminal and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<psychiccyberfrea> or xorg-xserver
<psychiccyberfrea> or something like that
<shadowhywind> will that overwrite the nvidia drivers?
<psychiccyberfrea> no, but it will let you reconfigure xserver so you can go back to using the NV driver
<jhutchins_wk>  There was recently an update of the w32codecs package on PLF, but no change in the mplayer files.  Any idea what it might have been?
<jhutchins_wk> avalon: It's not just you - it's everybody who'd upgrading to edgy.
<avalon> Ok jhutchins_wk, just wanted to be sure my 5mb connection wasn't screwed up
<shadowhywind> restarting, wish me luck
<DaSkreech> !senn Dshepherd
<DaSkreech> !seen Dshepherd
<ubotu> I last saw DShepherd (n=dwight@port0034-afo-adsl.cwjamaica.com) 16m 27s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<jarn> Is there some reason Alt steals focus?
<SoloSeKNoSeNada> there is no one
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<psychiccyberfrea> anyone having apt problems?
<MeTa> no
<MeTa> :)
<CVirus> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<argonel> jarn: "alt steals focus"?
<Acidic32> yo
<Acidic32> Qt: 3.3.6
<Acidic32> KDE: 3.5.5
<Acidic32> kde-config: 1.0
<Acidic32> o_0
<Acidic32> how comes kde-config never changes? :P
<Acidic32> no matter what kde ur running lol
<jarn> argonel: Yes.
<jarn> argonel: In a game, whenever I hold alt, clicking anything in the game doesn't work. And it's not the game, alt is supposed to do something. However, ctrl+alt works fine, so I think the alt key has something binded to it... but I don't know what.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: What sort of a game ? is it running in xterm ?
<argonel> jarn: often pressing ALT alone selects the menu bar
<h3sp4wn> argonel: would you know how to map alt-arrow key to meta+arrow (using the escape sequences) in xterm ? (I know its to do with the vt102 options that need to be overridden in .Xdefaults)
<Subnormal> hi
<Subnormal> i have a problem that i think that may to be a bug... Since i updated to edgy when i close a search tab in amule, amule is closed, somebody can check that in his amule under edgy please? i want to be sure that is a bug before submit it
<jarn> h3sp4wn: It is running in Wine.
<jarn> argonel: Can I turn that off?
<h3sp4wn> jarn: try #winehq (maybe they know about it)
<jarn> h3sp4wn: I don't think it's a problem with Wine.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: does it work right if its run from raw xinit
<h3sp4wn> jarn: (could be kde steals it)
<jbwarnken> hi all from Florida
<h3sp4wn> hi
<jarn> h3sp4wn: What is xinit?
<h3sp4wn> jarn: it will start just x and a single terminal (if kdm is stopped)
<h3sp4wn> jarn: (that will allow you to see whether it is the window manager that is doing it or not)
<h3sp4wn> jarn: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop (then run xinit from the text console) if it works then you know its kde
<h3sp4wn> jarn: If it doesn't its either X or wine
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Okay.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: at the moment it could be either X kde or wine (easier by elimination - at least for me)
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Yeah, I don't think it's wine. It could be, but I don't think so.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: knowing whether its kde or X would help though (as the methods for troubleshooting it are completely different)
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Okay, I'll stop kdm now.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: you know how to start it again (I take it)
<xelnaga> hola?
<xelnaga> alguien espaol??
<h3sp4wn> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<xelnaga> gracias
<luxus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Subnormal> i have a problem that i think that may to be a bug... Since i updated to edgy when i close a search tab in amule, amule is closed, somebody can check that in his amule under edgy please? i want to be sure that is a bug before submit it
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Okay, it didn't happen that way.
<jarn> It worked fine. So does that mean that it is something in KDE?
<h3sp4wn> jarn: yes
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> jarn: are you using beryl or compiz ?
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Uhh... whatever the default is.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: You are not using (wobbly windows or anything)
<h3sp4wn> jarn: I presume you are not if you don't know
<jarn> h3sp4wn: I do not have any windows that wobble.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: So its just standard kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> jarn: run kcontrol
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Okay.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: Try regions and accesibilty - check if there is anything in xkb options
<jarn> h3sp4wn: What is xkb?
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Oh, found it.
<jarn> h3sp4wn: It's all disabled.
<h3sp4wn> jarn: what about keyboard shortcuts (the 1 underneath)
<jarn> h3sp4wn: A lot are set, but it appears as if none are for the alt key alone.
<MetaMorfoziS> what program can play dvdmenus?
<wildchild> is there a way to upgrade to lates version of kununtu; or I have to install iso flie?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade | wildchild
<ubotu> wildchild: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<h3sp4wn> jarn: I have a similar problem with alt behaving not as I want (not in kde in xterm) There is a way to map the keys but I haven't worked it out yet
<osiris> is anyone else having issues with the PLF dapper mirrors ?
<loz> hi
<loz> anybody alive at this time?
<loz> we only come out at night
<loz> cause the days are much to bright
<Subnormal> where can i submit kubuntu bugs?
<loz> ANYBODY know much about wifi on kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> loz: no, i know about wifi on linux, sorry.
<unix_infidel> ask a pertinent question.
<loz> wel its the same?
<unix_infidel> loz: like i said, you are more than welcome to ask a pertinent question here mate.
<loz> get  a pertinent answer
<unix_infidel> :)
<loz> ok
<loz> lets talk about something else
<loz> i don t care
<loz> it s late anyway
<loz> lets talk aobut xgl
<loz> and how it makes useless window users green
<loz> hi hi
<loz> or something
<osiris> what the heck are YOU on ?
<loz> Toshiba
<loz> hi hi
<unix_infidel> loz: maybe you were looking for aol chat?
<loz> kubuntu edgy to be exacct
<h3sp4wn> loz: What do you need to know ?
<fede> are there going to be free ubuntu 6.10  cds?
<unix_infidel> fede: nope, not through shipit anyway.
<h3sp4wn> fede: no only lts will be sent through shipit
<loz> how to get my wireless to work
<osiris> fede, depends on how cheap your friend with the cable modem is
<h3sp4wn> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<loz> and i shall be on my way
<loz> sorry
<ccomp5950> loz are you using WPA?
<loz> i ve tried downloading all the software that synaptics propose
<fede> ok, thanks
<the-erm> Has anyone upgraded to 2.10 and had problems with the screen saver not running  - in particular the slide show.
<the-erm> sorry ... 6.10 I mean.
<osiris> the-erm, did you try launching xscreensaver by hand ?
<loz> and i seem to be given a i p,but no internet connection
<osiris> is the app totaly busted, or is the daemon not running
<carlos> hello people, does anyone know how to listen to the misic in a mixed cd
<loz> no it s working
<the-erm> xscreensaver isn't even loaded, maybe that's the problem.
<osiris> !restricted media > carlos
<the-erm> I'm running kde, and didn't know it relied on that program.
<avuton> Could anyone tell me what package asm-offsets.h is in?
<osiris> er...
<avuton> (should be in /usr/include)
<I_Died_Once> anyone know how to fix screensavers in kubuntu? I upgraded to the latest KDE via adept and they're still broken
<osiris> !restricted formats > carlos
<I_Died_Once> 6.06
<loz> ok, do you know how i could get back on a ubuntu, not to keen on kde, prefer gnome;
<unix_infidel> loz: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<loz> i tried this
<loz> qnd no luck
<loz> seems to be missing sme pqckqges
<unix_infidel> and then select gnome from KDM or GDM or your xinit method of choice and go nuts.
<Hawkwind> Try using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop instead :P
<unix_infidel> silly me, assumes people know when to be root :)
<cgeo> i'm about to install kubuntu 6.10.fresh installation.i now have kubuntu 6.06. my home folder is in a separate partition. will it retain the same configuration for the kde and firefox (fonts, bookmarks etc)???
<unix_infidel> cgeo: sure will :)
<Hawkwind> cgeo: It should, yes
<loz> not sure
<unix_infidel> for the most part.
<Hawkwind> cgeo: However, be warned that KDE might act weird so you might have to move your ~/.kde directory and start with a fresh KDE config
<I_Died_Once> any ideas on how to enable screensavers? I'm on kubuntu 6.06, updated to KDE 3.5.5 and screensavers still dont work
<I_Died_Once> never did
<h3sp4wn> loz: So is the accesspoint open ? (i.e no encryption)
<loz> yes
<cgeo> Hawkwind:really?? i'm asking cause i know that it will be another version of kde in edgy. isn't it fully compatible with the configurations of the privious kde?
<loz> i ve downloaded it all ok
<willzzz> damn i love the new fonts in edgy
<BluesKaj> I _Died -Once, I'm still trying to figure out why my scrnsaver settings won't hold as well
<h3sp4wn> loz: run ``route''
<h3sp4wn> loz: see if a default route exists
<loz> route?
<loz> ok
<h3sp4wn> loz: just a command will give some output
<the-erm> nope no go I installed xscreen saver, and it's still not running :/
<h3sp4wn> loz: default         alien.lan       0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<h3sp4wn> loz: should have a line like that
<cgeo> exit
<BluesKaj> I_Died_Once, I did have them scrnsavers working in dapper til i upgraded to kde 3.5.5 :( ...same goes for my windows network printer
<loz> i seem to hqve got gnome working now
<Varjat_by> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! - during ./configure I've got this message... How I can fix that?
<doppelganger_> anybody know of a list of wireless cards that are officially support by ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Wonder if I dump kde and install gnome if that will solve my problems
<spocky> hello
<Eimann> hi
<troxor> !nvidia | troxor
<ubotu> troxor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spocky> I'm wondering what the "Dock Application Panel" is for? I did not make any sense out of it. I can not drop any icons on it, nor can I find any place where I can configure it or at least ask it what it's for. So what's it for? And if there is, where do I find a manual for it?
<jarn> Alt is binded to something in KDE that is stealing the focus or something (it prevents me from interacting with any program while held), how do I find out what is going on and change it?
<h3sp4wn> jarn: have you asked #kde (that is the type of thing they are more likely to know)
* jdiwnab is away: for a minute
<Eimann> !netboot | Eimann
<ubotu> Eimann: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Eimann> Hmm.
<jarn> h3sp4wn: Good idea, thanks.
<ubuntu_> hi
<Eimann> I've modified netboot.tar.gz of ubuntu edgy to do a network install of kubuntu, but when i boot it, i get a "cp: unable to open '/root/var/log/': No such file or directory [some more of this errors]  Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init.
<OOD> jarn: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9920/snapshot2za5.jpg
<Eimann> the interesting part of my pxelinux.cfg/default got these two lines: kernel ubuntu-installer/i386/linux linux preseed/url=http://192.168.100.2/kubuntu.seed and append vga=normal boot=casper initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw  --
<jarn> OOD: Yep, someone just told me in KDE
<jarn> OOD: Thanks.
<OOD> btw, has anyone tried neverball and engima in edgy?
<OOD> jarn: yea
<ubuntu_> Uptime: 3 hours and  minutes
<Varjat_by> Gays.. I have a link to interested lib - http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/x-window-system-dev . How i can tell to Adept Manager to install this package?
<Varjat_by> With all dependencies..
<h3sp4wn> Varjat_by: don't install that its for hoary
<h3sp4wn> Varjat_by: xorg-dev (install xorg-dev and it will get most of the headers for X
<BluesKaj> !Edgy Sources List
<Varjat_by> Thanks..
<BluesKaj> !Sources List
<Eimann> *sigh* no one here with a kubuntu edgy installed via pxe?
<Varjat_by> Oh :) May be can easy aksplain what is the difference between deb and deb-src repositories?..
<Varjat_by> And I olso coudn't find xorg-dev package in list of AdeptManager :(
<BluesKaj> Is there an up to date Edgy Sources List ? ...mine seems to be broken
<Varjat_by> :(
<Varjat_by> Look.. I found xorg-dev on http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xorg-dev
<Varjat_by> So, how i can configure my sorces.list file to install it?
<rUiSu> hi :), has anyone tried to install kubuntu 6.10?
<Varjat_by> I write: deb http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/x11/xorg-dev dapper main - where is mistake?
<rUiSu> huh?
<h3sp4wn> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted multivers universe
<h3sp4wn> Varjat_by: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted multivers universe
<yacoob> hm
<yacoob> is there anything for mass tagging music files?
<avuton> Could anyone tell me what package asm-offsets.h is in? (should be in your /usr/include if you have it)
<yacoob> I know easytag, what's else?
<h3sp4wn> Varjat_by: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted multivers universe (same for edgy-secuity as well you only need the 3 lines
<rUiSu> has anyone intalled kubuntu 6.10 on their machine?
<Varjat_by> yacoob: Thanks a lot! I promice you to read man sorces.list same later!
<rUiSu> i am traying to install kubuntu 6.10 on my machine, but at the mounting point part 5/6 or 6/6 i think, i get the error : There is no root filesystem
<rUiSu> and i have setup a / larger than 2 gigabites and a swap gibber than 256mb....
<shadowhywind> i was wondering if there was a log of the text that bootup creates
<Furesho> so, lemme get this straight. when you install a program in linux, there isn't a huge bunch o' files added to your comp in differnet folders like in windows? just the one command file?
<morbid88> Hi guys.I need help -- These last couple of days I've been receiving a message from the system that the signature check on Google's SSL certificate is invalid.
<morbid88> it started when I switched to KDE on Ubuntu. Is it related?
<rUiSu> yup
<rUiSu> Furesho: yup
<rUiSu> oh
<rUiSu> umm
<rUiSu> no, there are lots of commands and files when nstalling a program
<rUiSu> depends on the program you want
<Furesho> hmmm...
<Furesho> actually, i'm tryin to install a prog called comical
<rUiSu> is it text based?
<Furesho> i have to install from source.... but not sure where to put what files b4 i run whichever commands i run
<Furesho> nope. gui
<Furesho> wxWindows based
<rUiSu> aha, a a comic viewer
<Furesho> yeah
<rUiSu> so, i trust there will be lots of files generated
<Furesho> i can't officially leave windows without me manga ;)
<rUiSu> hehe
<Furesho> i have no clue.
<rUiSu> yes, most probabli, gui programs need lots of files
<morbid88> Does anyone have an idea why google's SSL certificates are reporting as invalid now that I've switched to KDE?
<rUiSu> and tools like GTK, kde, gnnome, etc
<rUiSu> morbid88: are you using konqueror?
<Furesho> hmmm..... lotsa file inside the tar file that i got.
<rUiSu> Furesho: then yeah, it will generate lots of little files :)
<mariano7> I do not know if I am miunderstanding the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu. Is KDE the only big difference between the two distros?
<rUiSu> mariano7: yes
<mariano7> Oh, and If I am not able to install ubuntu, is this also a sign that I may not be able to install kubuntu?
<Furesho> ah. now, the first question beckons.... what directory should i do all this from? should i move this tar or what?
<waspy> i am currently in single user mode, how can i get into multi user and no X?
<rUiSu> mariano7, depends, if your problem is on gnome, then you will prolly have no problem with kubuntu, if thats not your problem, then theres lots of chance you will get the same error
<wildchild> where do I enable restricted format from multiverse for mp3 ?
<waspy> !mp3 | wildchild
<ubotu> wildchild: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rUiSu> Furesho: have you ever compiled from source?
<Furesho> no. not to install a program. i've installed a simple hello world before, though
<mariano7> well, I booted from the ubuntu disk and I press the load and install option. I then get the ubuntu logo and progress bar. However, after a while I just get a little flashing line on the upper left hand side of the screen. After a few minutes the line goes away and I am left with a black screen.
<rUiSu> oh, then that must mean you downloaded a cd but with bytes errors, like some bytes missing, or something
<rUiSu> mariano7: i wolud recomend to redownload the cd
<waspy> i am currently in single user mode, how can i get into multi user and no X?
<mariano7> I've downloaded the cd two times
<wildchild> waspy: my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28757/ qhat should I enable or disable it ??
<mariano7> I tried a different cd of the 6.06 version which I have already used on a desktop
<mariano7> That cd gives me a kernel panic
<rUiSu> mariano7:oh, then its prolly a global ubuntu.... but it would not kill you to try kubuntu ;)
<mariano7> ok
<rUiSu> ok, people, im haveing prblems with kubuntu 6.10, i cannot complete the install
<rUiSu> has any one experienced this?
<mariano7> will kubuntu run any slower on my laptop than ubuntu. I have a dothan 1.7 intel 855gm chip
<waspy> wildchild: er... i cant look at that... i'm kinda stuck in single user mode and therfore stuck in here
<rUiSu> mariano7: i dont know, i don know the diferences from gnome and kde
<mariano7> cool
<mariano7> thanks
<Eddy> hi the sounddont work in Flashplayer. How i gonna fix this ?
<rUiSu> mariano7:your wellcome
<rUiSu> Furesho: ok, ill tell you some advice on installing from source
<acesuares> hi, problems with edgy and i810 video card driver (ABI version not good).
<acesuares> Is there anyone who has solved this yet, or who can tell met to downgrade to Xorg 7.0 ?
<Furesho> cool. hit me.
<rUiSu> Furesho: first, create a directory somewhere, mostly convienient on you home directory, then uncompress the tar you have on that new folder
<Eddy> the sound i flashplayer dont work. any body  now how to fix it ?
<Eddy> i use opera
<rUiSu> Eddy:nope
<Furesho> alrighty
<Furesho> done
<Eddy> sombody another
<rUiSu> Furesho: ok, later, when its uncompressed, you should enter in the source program's folder by konsole
<rUiSu> Fursho: kinda like, in your desktop right click, run commnad, konsole
<Furesho> i'm in
<root> hello
<cgeo> can you tell me where i can find the list of edgy eft repositories??
<rUiSu> cd /home/yourhomedir/sourcedir/comical/
<rUiSu> ok
<rUiSu> so
<rUiSu> type
<rUiSu> sh configure
<Varjat_by> I alredy cann't install xorg-dev :(
<Furesho> sh? that one looks new.
<rUiSu> and it will display some code, wait till it stops and says "Done, continue to make..."
<Furesho> sh: configure: no such file or directory
<rUiSu> yes, sh is for ececuting files, its a SHell
<root> does anyone know if there is a driver for the audio card maya44 mk2 for linux???
<rUiSu> ook, then check if there ois a INTALL file, and check instructions
<rUiSu> :P
<rUiSu> ok, wait, in what folder are you within konsole?
<morbid88> rUiSu: sorry, I must have wandered off... I'm using Evolution and KoPete.
<Furesho> ~/allfiles/comicalsrc/comical-0.8
<morbid88> And they both report bad ssl cerificates from google.
<rUiSu> Furesho:okok, so look for some instruction file
<rUiSu> morbid88: no prblem ;)
<Furesho> ChangeLog, COPYING, README (which gives no clues) are all i see
<morbid88> rUiSu: I'm wondering if it's possible that my system's been compromised?
<morbid88> althouh there'd be no reason.
<rUiSu> morbid88: nono, its prolly a conflict
<rUiSu> morbid88:evolution is your web explorer?
<morbid88> no, it's my mail app.
<morbid88> I use Opera -- you know what? I think Opera also reports it, and it MAY have started when I installed it.
<rUiSu> morbid88: thats prolly the problem
<morbid88> is there a way I can verify? If I remove Opera, for instance?
<rUiSu> nono, you should try pther explorer
<rUiSu> liek firefox..
<rUiSu> like*
<rUiSu> see if it reports this also
<morbid88> rUiSu: hang on, let me give it a go.
<Furesho> ComicalSetup.iss what's this?
<morbid88> (speaking of firefox, how do I install Ver. 2? there are no instructions or scripts in the package...)
<jorgegomez> hello
<morbid88> rUiSu: the ceritificate appears valid under Firefox and Opera.
<rUiSu> morbid88: so opera also reports the certificate valid???? wasn't that your problem??
<rUiSu> Furesho:no dont touch that, find something like "INSTALL" or SETUP or README
<morbid88> no, the problem was with evolution and kopete. When you mentioned a browser, I tought that MAYBE it started with opera. But it started some time after I set up kde, I don't know how long after or if it's related.
<rUiSu> morbid88: try apt-get ungrade firefox, hhaha but dont listen to me, i don know how to uprgrade any program :P
<rUiSu> oh ok
<morbid88> rUiSu: look. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28760/
<Furesho> the README is there, but it only boasts the features of comical :\
<morbid88> This says that the issuer is equifax. The website, www.gmail.com reports the certificate from Thawte.
<morbid88> I find that odd.
<jorgegomez> hello to anybody
<jorgegomez> i want to download yahoo messenger
<jorgegomez> and i dont know how
<OOD> use kopete
<jorgegomez> but? how?
<rUiSu> morbid88: yes, thats odd, prolly evolution and kopete are looking for that Equifax instead of the correct Thaete, but, do not worry, try to uninstall and reinstall evolution and kopete, they may have conflicts...
<jorgegomez> i dont know not much about ubuntu
<OOD> kmenu->internet->kopete?
<LjL> jorgegomez: you have Kopete in your Internet menu. it can connect to lots of networks, including the Yahoo AIM network
<rUiSu> hmm
<Furesho> okay, here's a rundown on what's in the folder: other folders containing icons and source code, files in the folder include a changelog, readme, a makefile, and some kdevelop-related files
<jorgegomez> kopete?
<morbid88> rUiSu: hmmm... "sudo apt-get remove kopete"?
<LjL> jorgegomez, yes, Kopete. K menu / Internet / Kopete
<rUiSu> Furesho: is there any other file in big caps?
<jorgegomez> ok let me try tanks
<Furesho> just README, COPYING, AUTHORS, and TODO
<rUiSu> hehe i dont know :P, you should usethe adept installer
<jorgegomez> i got kopete
<morbid88> I usually use apt-get or synaptic... adept? That's the "Add/Remove" under Gnome?
<rUiSu> Furesho: ok, so open TODO and see if there sais INSTALL, if it does, then were screwed
<rUiSu> oh, ioh
<rUiSu> umm
<morbid88> found it.
<rUiSu> probably ":P
<rUiSu> was it?
<morbid88> I'm on KDE now.
<morbid88> :-)
<Furesho> screwed -__-
<rUiSu> ook :)
<rUiSu> yes?
<Furesho> thanks anyways
<rUiSu> Furesho: does it say INSTALL?
<rUiSu> Furesho:dont worry, there must be some instructions , just google them ;)
<rUiSu> the cant just release some apps without install instructions, there MUST be some instructions left on the web page, or ask saint-google
<morbid88> ooooooh.... I just opened "Kontact" and I got blinded by the eye candy. Who needs evolution anyway?
<constantine-xvi> what tells the battery monitor in the tray how much battery you have left?
<constantine-xvi> morbid88: doesent the entirety of kde blind you with eye candy?
<Furesho> nothing. i get the word comical, but not in the sense of the application.
<morbid88> constantine-xvi: true, true.
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: fire up Konsole and type acpi -b
<unix_infidel> or for a more comprehensive output, try acpi -V
<morbid88> Okay, next question. I'm using two languages and for some reason the keyboard shortcut doesn't switch between them. Anyone have an idea why not?
<constantine-xvi> unix-infidel: that works, but not the monitor in the tray
<felixjet> wine 0.9.24 is out ;p
<rUiSu> nice
<OOD> felixjet: yep. have it compiled and running here :)
<rUiSu> hum
<constantine-xvi> unix_infidel: that works, but not the monitor in the tray
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: i wouldnt know.  I dont use KDE, heck, I mostly use X to spawn $TERM's
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: also, try tab-completion :)
<constantine-xvi> sorry
<felixjet> anyone have run enemy territory?
<OOD> felixjet: yea i had it running
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: for instance type "unix[then press tab] "
<constantine-xvi> yeah, i know, i use it in the terminal, just my irc client usually sucks
<rUiSu> Fursho:ive found some instructions
<rUiSu> get again within konsole to your comical source dir
<felixjet> OOD: where you downloaled it? i dont know why but the version from official website runs at 5 FPS for me :( is the loki installer better?
<rUiSu> and type: sudo make
<morbid88> hi. anyone here use multiple languages on KDE?
<OOD> felixjet: you have the nvidia or ati driver installed?
<felixjet> nvidia
<rUiSu> morbid88: ive used in japanese, spanish and english
<morbid88> rUiSu: I can't get the keybaord shortcut to work.
<morbid88> It just doesn't respond.
<rUiSu> morbid88:what short cut?
<morbid88> it worked fine under GNOME.
<morbid88> uh... whatever. I've tried 'em all, under the keyboard utility.
<Erich-K> Is there a way to update the KDE artwork without upgrading to 6.10?
<rUiSu> morbid88: i thnk kde doesnt have keyboard shortcuts to changing the languajes
<constantine-xvi> Erich-K: grab a disc, pull out the artwork
<constantine-xvi> easy
<felixjet> OOD:  nvidia driver
<OOD> felixjet: you have the nvidia driver running right now?
<morbid88> rUiSu: all I can say is "......."
<rUiSu> yup
<Brydenn33> ok i'm trying to connect to EFnet and it wont let me cuz it says i dont have "ident" installed
<rUiSu> i THINK.. im no expert
<Brydenn33> anyone know how to fix this junk?
<rUiSu> i have not touched a linux distro in like 2 years
<Brydenn33> btw i'm using Konversation
<rUiSu> mhm
<Erich-K> constantine: Is there any way to do it via downloading?
<jorgegomez> SAID , MY PASSWORD IS WRONG
<jorgegomez> IF I WANT TO CONNECT TO YAHOO MESSENGER
<constantine-xvi> Erich-K: go to packages.ubuntu.com, search for kubuntu artwork, and make sure to pick edgy
<felixjet> OOD:  yes, i have it configured and enabled acceleration
<jorgegomez> CAPITAL CAN DO SOME WRONG?
<enyawix> can i go to next version with synaptic?
<rUiSu> Brydenn33: then how are you here? are you trying with another nick?
<rUiSu> Brydenn33: , ok, so as i understand, EFnet wont let you in....
<rUiSu> try another nick
<jorgegomez> DOESNT WORK KOPETE
<jorgegomez> HOW CAN I INSTALL MESSENGER YAHOO
<morbid88> rUiSu: under the language icon->configure->Xkb Options there's a list of shortcuts.
<Hawkwind> jorgegomez: Please drop the capital letters and type normally
<Erich-K> constantine-xvi: Thanks mate
<jorgegomez> I TRIED WITH KOPETE
<jorgegomez> BUT
<jorgegomez> OK
<jorgegomez> I WILL TRY THANKS
<rUiSu> morbid88: oh... then i have no clue UnU
<OOD> felixjet: dont know what the  problem is, patch up to v2.60 if you havent done that already
<jdiwnab> I'm trying to install kubuntu, but the fomatting part isn't doing anything. It just sits there forever and does nothing for almost 15 minutes, no progress
<Brydenn33> rUiSu: that's right
<rUiSu>  jdiwnab: try clickng next
<Brydenn33> efnet wont let me connect
<Brydenn33> keeps disconnecting me cuz it says i dont have ident installed
<morbid88> rUiSu: "UnU"?
<rUiSu> Brydenn33: tryed other nick?
<rUiSu> its a sad, eyesclosed face
<felixjet> OOD: but the version from official website is ok? i dont need the loki installed or anything else?
<sorush20> !enblend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enblend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brydenn33> i'll try another nick i guess
<rUiSu> mhm
<earl_> hey guys. so i installed kubuntu 6.10rc the other day. today i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade. am i now running the full release version?
<morbid88> ah
<earl_> or do i have to do sudo apt-get writegreatamericannovel to dot hat
<Brydenn33> rUiSu: [18:45]  [Notice]  -irc.easynews.com- *** Notice -- You need to install identd to use this server. If you have ident installed, ensure you are not blocking port 113 via a firewall.  Visit our website for additional assistance at www.easynews.com/irc.
<morbid88> okay. btw, I'e reinstalled opete (I'm forgoing evolution for kontact) and the messages are gone. Thanks.
<morbid88> okay, one more, since I appear to be on a roll here.
<constantine-xvi> hal isin't reporting battery times right
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: i dont think hal has anything to do with acpi.
<morbid88> I've reinstalled my wireless driver, but I don't know how to get it to start automatically. where do i put the module file so that init.d/networking knows to load it?
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: acpi works flawlessly for a lot of mobile computing users.  i think your daemon is acting funny, check your logs for some errors associated with acpi and maybe some other hardware abstraction errors.
<rUiSu> nope, i have no experience with networking :(
<rUiSu> IDENT Issues
<rUiSu> Sunday, July 2, 2006 @ 12:30:00 (MST).
<Frederick> folks does anyone ever set a Genius VideoCam Look to work in kubuntu?
<jdiwnab> rUisU: it's at the part where it is suppose to format, and so there is no next. This windows apears when I click "Install"
<constantine-xvi> unix_infidel: i grep'd hal for battery, reports 100 (and i have a sony battery), acpi reports 85
<some0ne> I see on Kde-look.org there are IceWM themes for KDE. Can I use these with KDE and if so how so?
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: i'd trust the acpi values.
<cpk2> morbid88: modprobe modulename  ?
<rUiSu>  Brydenn33: there where some issues in efnet, i thin you have an abusive ISP, do you know if you have that isp??
<morbid88> uh... does that set it up permanently?
<Brydenn33> rUiSu: haha ya just read that
<Jucato> some0ne: you just need to have the IceWM window decoration engine installed, then you can use that
<Brydenn33> hmm i'll try another server
<rUiSu> mhm
<morbid88> cpk2: oh, wait, right, problem was that modprobe can't see the module.
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: especially since by now you pretty much "KNOW" your batter, and how much remaining time is at what %
<rUiSu> jdiwnab: yes, the installer does seem buggy
<morbid88> so I need to stick it somwhere, like /etc/something_system-ish/modules
<rUiSu> iv tried to installit, but when mounting it sais y have no root filesistem, but i did setup that....
<some0ne> Jucato: How to install that?
<jdiwnab> rUiSu: is there anything I can do?
<Jucato> some0ne: that, I don't know... I've done it before but forgot how to... sorry... (try Google?)
<rUiSu>  jdiwnab: yes, you can post a bug
<jdiwnab> :(
<hatchek> Hello everyone
<rUiSu> lol, i have just seen my bug posted :P
<rUiSu> tststs, the should have cheked for that earlier
<cpk2> morbid88: not really sure what you are asking but /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<hatchek> Question, how does one add a program, say samba, to start at boot?
<morbid88> cpk2: could be, let me have a look-see
<morbid88> cpk2: is this where I copy the wireless_driver.ko file?
<[GuS] > Au revoir, bonne Nuit!! Bye!
<cpk2> morbid88: going into the directory and modprobing it from there doesnt work?
<rUiSu> buenas noches :)
<rUiSu> [GuS] 
<morbid88> eeeeesh. Got a bunch of errors. Forgot to use depmod -a
<constantine-xvi> unix_infidel: that's great, now how do i get hal fixed so i dont need to go to a terminal to know how long till my battery explodes?
<hatchek> How do you add a program to the default startup?
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: I'm sorry I cant help there, maybe there's a KDE option that allows you select?
<morbid88> cpk2: nope, didn't seem to work. Got a lot of errors in the .ko file
<ccomp5950> HELP!!!!  KAtomic has got a hold of me and I can't stop!
<constantine-xvi> unix_infidel: nope, id probably have to rewrite the mon
<constantine-xvi> morbid88: sudo apt-get remove --purge katomic
<constantine-xvi> :)
<morbid88> cpk2: what's katomic?
<morbid88> !katomic
<ubotu> katomic: Atomic Entertainment game for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 133 kB, installed size 716 kB
<unix_infidel> constantine-xvi: i prefer gkrellm to a sys tray notification system.
<rUiSu> its a game of molecules
<xsacha> lol
<morbid88> oh, oh, right. Like atomix.
<jdiwnab> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<constantine-xvi> ccomp5950: sudo apt-get remove --purge katomic
<morbid88> is that a comment that I'm spending too much time playing games?
<rUiSu> ok, ive seen the work arround to installing the cd
<rUiSu> see you people later :)
<constantine-xvi> morbid88: sorry
<morbid88> :) np
<jdiwnab> work arround?
<rUiSu> yes
* jdiwnab hopes
<rUiSu> look at the bugs page
<jdiwnab> where is that?
<rUiSu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<rUiSu> in Known Issues, last one
<jdiwnab> thanks
<hatchek> Last time, how do you add a program to load during boot?
<rUiSu> your wellcome, gbye :)
<hatchek> In gentoo I'd just rc-update but nothing like that exists on ubuntu
<earl_> is there a way to lock the toolbars in kopete so they don't have those ugly dotted lines around them?
<morbid88> !rmmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morbid88> does rmmod unload a module?
<hatchek> yes
<LjL> morbid88: only if it's not used by other modules
<hatchek> modprobe is the other
<hatchek> but you need to run them as root (sudo)
<Steven_M> hi all
<Steven_M> have any of you ever heard of an open source program (regardless of platform) that monitors call bell systems in assisted living facilities to see how long it takes caregivers to answer them?
<fon_Zograf> hi people ^_^
<fon_Zograf> (russkie estb?=)
<metalkr> could you help me?
<metalkr> with my kubuntu
<fon_Zograf> i very bad speake eng =) only rus & jap longuage =)
<jdiwnab> crud... I manually formatted stuff and the installer crashed... Only I am without network access ATM, so no bug report filing possible
<TheWheat> hey guys i have an issue with konqueror here. i have a detailed list view. sorted by file type. when i press 'a' konq highlights files based on filetype not filename unlike windows explorer does. anybody know how to get it to search by filename while sorted by file type?
<xsacha> without network access? you're talking to us..
<jdiwnab> bad NIC on that computer
<dragonflyseven> fon_Zorgraf: You speak english much better than I speak Russian. :)
<arunkale> hey people.. i have some problems with fonts on flash
<Mez> Steven_M, never heard of something like that - but it'd be an interesting project to create ;)
<waspy> i am currently in single user mode, how can i get into multi user and no X?
<arunkale> i have the required msttcorefonts and the other stuff installed, and even then i can't see fonts properly.. I see all fonts as times new roman instead of arial, can someone help?
<jdiwnab> It did this before, it would look like it is starting to reformat, and it either freezes up or crashes the whole installer
<jdiwnab> ARG! IT DID IT AGAIN!
<jdiwnab> any suggestions?
<Mez> waspy, sudo init 3
<waspy> thanks
<Steven_M> Mez: indeed are you volunteering? :-)
<jdiwnab> HELP!
<Furesho> just for kicks, i wanted to open up kdevelop & do a simple console app. however, seems i'm havin trouble, cuz i have to pick a project template and i see every type of app BUT a console app.
<Mez> Steven_M, I wish I had the time. unfortunately, I have no time to commit, but as i said - it's an interesting project
<arunkale> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arunkale> !flashplugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arunkale> !flashplayer
<Steven_M> ok, thanks anyway Mez :)
<Mez> np Steven_M
<jdiwnab> GRRRR.... It says to look in /var/log/syslog, but there is no /var/log/
<fon_Zograf> People. Prompt how to include a transparency in Kubuntu 6.10. If "Composite" "enable" - the system brakes. The driver put on this management http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide . For this message I use online the translator sorry. Give the reference to a management under " my situation ". thx ^_~
<jdiwnab> should I just type in what the traceback is?
<jdiwnab> Ok, I found the syslog
<jdiwnab> but as I said, it isn't on a computer that can get on the internet
<morbid88> okay, so apparently "rmmod" does cause problems when the module is running.
* jdiwnab is hoping that he's not being ignored
<morbid88> thanks for your help, all. I think I've resolved most problems.
<morbid88> g'night.
<morbid88> exit
<morbid88> (I'll do that "exit" thing every single time until I learn... *sigh*)
<jdiwnab> HELP SOMEBODY!
<some0ne> jdiwnab: Type ls /var
<some0ne> jdiwnab: Are you suer there is no directory /var/log?
<jdiwnab> It was hidden
<jdiwnab> I found the log, but I can't really post it because of network issues
<some0ne> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<some0ne> I have libx11 installed what the hell. >_<
<jdiwnab> It says it is checking the swap space in parition #2 of IDE2 slave(hdd)...
<jdiwnab> And in a minute it will crash
<reldruh> I'm having some trouble with samba share permissions I was hoping I could get some help with
<reldruh> when I browse the share via smb://my-server/my-share the owner is me and I can freely edit, delete, move all files
<reldruh> after I mount it, the owner becomes root and I get access denied whenever I try to do anything
<reldruh> Can anybody tell me how to keep the owner as myself?
<jdiwnab> Or maybe this time is when it freezes :(
* jdiwnab is in a rut
<reldruh> jdiwnab: what's wrong?
<Danger> ? help i can not start 6.1 with my rdion card
<Danger> 'radion
<reldruh> Danger: what do you mean 'can't start'?
<jdiwnab> The installer for kubuntu either freezes for crashes when I click "Install"
<Danger> loads then starts x then freezes
<dude_> hello guys
<reldruh> dude_: hey :-)
<Danger> so  get the "meter" then blank screen
<Furesho> *sigh* how can i run a "hello world" template and get something to go wrong?.... aclocal: configure.in: 8: macro `AM_PROG_LIBTOOL' not found in library  <-- anybody know what that means?
<reldruh> jdiwnab: I used to have that problem. Make sure you're using the actual release and not an earlier version
<reldruh> Furesho: are you working in kdevelop?
<dude_> reldruh: hello
<Danger> <is using the actual
<jdiwnab> I just downloaded the disk from the download page today
<Furesho> yeah
<Furesho> kdevelop3
<reldruh> Danger: sorry, don't know anything about that.
<Danger> humm any one ?
<reldruh> jdiwnab: just try it a few times? The same thing happened to me, but after the 3rd of 4th time it just worked and I haven't had any problems since
<jdiwnab> I've tried it about 5 times, and restarted twice
<reldruh> Furesho: you're just doing the console app, not the kde or win32 one?
<Furesho> yeah, i guess. for the template i picked the "simple hello world" template
<Furesho> no gui. just wanted to try a simple console app.
<xsacha> what package do i need to compile .exe's? didnt come with kubuntu :(
<Furesho> i figured if i just built it, it should run right off.
<xsacha> cant find it in reps
<reldruh> Furesho: I still get the same error. What fixed it for me was running automake + friends, then configure, then build (just ignored the errors) then went back and ran automake + friends again and it worked
<Danger> I would settle for a quick install
<Furesho> .......
<reldruh> Furesho: you'd think so, but I had such a hard time working with kdevelop
<reldruh> Furesho: if that doesn't work, try the alternate CD?
<xsacha> relduh: what package do i need to compile win32 binaries?
<xsacha> linux binaries in kdevelop worked fine
<Furesho> oh dear lord. linux is hellish.
<reldruh> xsacha: I have no idea. I've never done it. Try building hte basic win32 app, see what errors you get and post them back here
<xsacha> reldruh: i said before, c++ compiler cannot create executables -- what package do ineed?
<Furesho> i have no idea what you meant by all o' that stuff you said about automake + friends, etc
<reldruh> Furesho: it's really not that bad. There's a higher barrier to entry because of the lack of mainstream support, but it's so much better once you get into it
<xsacha> Furesho: delete that AM_PROG_LIBTOOL  -- click on the error and then highlight and delete
* jdiwnab has had about 6 bad experiences with several distros of linux
<xsacha> it'll compile fine without it
<joshua__> Hello room
<Furesho> O_O;
<reldruh> joshua__: hi :-)
<Furesho> so, i'll be deleting a file like that?
<xsacha> no
<xsacha> you'll be deleting a line in a file
<joshua__> Will the info on ubuntuguide.org be accurate for a kubuntu installation?
<reldruh> joshua__: ubuntu and kubuntu both use the same installer. It should be fine
<Jucato> er.. not really... but still the same 6 steps
<reldruh> Jucato: really? They both use Ubiquity, no? It's always been the same install process on both of them for me
<Furesho> i can't seem to do that, xsacha
<joshua__> Well would the repos's still be the same?
<Jucato> reldruh: same Ubiquity, but different program for the installer: GParted vs. QtParted
<_goofy_> what brand video card isbest for linux
<Jucato> joshua__: yes the repos are the same
<joshua__> And will easy ubuntu work with Kubuntu?
<dude___> so how's 6.10?
<reldruh> _goofy_: nvidia generally has better linux drivers
<reldruh> dude_: wonderful!
<reldruh> joshua__: yes
<joshua__> Ok, thank you very much.
<Jucato> joshua__: there are specific versions of EasyUbuntu for Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<joshua__> Oh?
<joshua__> Is there an Easy Kubuntu then?
<dude___> reldruh: totally different?
<jdiwnab> I used the 64 bit desktop disk found at: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/
<Furesho> maybe i should just take it back to the basics and learn what the heck i'm seein on my screen word by word
<reldruh> jdiwnab: do you have a 64 bit processor?
<jdiwnab> yes
<joshua__> I am having a problem with one of the steps on ubuntuguide.org that I didn't see on there before when I monkied with 6.06.  I can't seem to run the freecontrib command that follows the instrustions to edit the sources.list.
<reldruh> dude_: no, not really. It's still pretty similar, but lots of upgrades. KDE 3.5.5 is the biggest one
<Jucato> PLF is down I think, or doesn't support Edgy...
<Danger> whats the trick to start up with the FB=false option
<astroO> hello guys
<astroO> can someone help me install quake 3 on kubuntu edgy amd64 please ?
<joshua__> Ok thanks again
<reldruh> does anybody know why samba has one owner when I browse to it via smb:/ and another one after I've mounted it which keeps giving me access denied errors?
<dive-o> Anyone know of a good MUD client that'll run on kubuntu? I honestly don't care if it's X, Gnome, or KDE based, I'm just tired of lyntin :)
<jdiwnab> Is there anything I can really do? Or should I give up like the previous linux atempts?
<dive-o> jdiwnab: what's the problem?
<jdiwnab> I have a windows one that I can port as soon as I get linux installed (in about 10 minutes)
<jdiwnab> the kubuntu installer freezes or crashes
<dive-o> hrm
<dive-o> what kind of hardware?
<jdiwnab> AMD64
<jdiwnab> umm...
<jdiwnab> What else do you need to know?
<astroO> i just installed edgy 64 on amd64 3700+, works fine except dualview dunno how to config damn xorg.conf =)
<dive-o> was wondering about motherboard, drives, ram, etc
<jdiwnab> Crappy onboard ATI GFX
<dive-o> I'm about to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<jdiwnab> Asus MB
<jdiwnab> 1.5 GB of random RAM that has worked well previously
<joshua__> Might be a bad download, bad CD, dirty drive
<jdiwnab> Samsung 60GB HD (installing on)
<astroO> memtest your ram maybe jdawiz
<astroO> jdiwnab,
<joshua__> I've downloaded distros before that seemed to junk out
* jdiwnab restarts his computer to test the cd
<xsacha> Furesho: click on the warning about  that line, and then it'll open that file.. delete that line in the file
<Danger> my cd is fine and I still cant run
<Danger> this si daft
<jdiwnab> My ram worked in SuSE 10.1, but not everything else did
<dive-o> hrm
<Furesho> i did that. nothing happens. you see, it's not in the errors window. it's in the messages window. don't really know if that makes a difference, but that's where it is and when i click it, i get nothin.
<Danger> There has got t be a fix for this xandros and suse run fine but kubuntu wont start?
<jdiwnab> It freezes/crashes after I hit the "install" button that is after partioning
<Danger> at least you get that far
* jdiwnab tests his disk
<jorgegomez> i cant login messenger yahoo
<jorgegomez> kopete dont reconigze my password
<jorgegomez> any can help me
<jdiwnab> :(
<jorgegomez> i changed my pass by small capitals
<Art_> So how do I get rid of that stupid bouncing cursor in Edgy?
<jorgegomez> hello somebody can help me to login to yahoo messenger?
* jdiwnab knows nothing about linux, so is only here to get help and applogizes to jorgegomez
<Danger> any one have issues starting the live disk with an ATI card
<jdiwnab> Danger, Not with starting the live disk
<BonBonTheJon> Art_: look in the system settings
<jdiwnab> What is the disk check suppose to do when it is done?
<Danger> Damm It gets to X and locks up
<jdiwnab> what is your card?
<jorgegomez> am tried kopete but dont let me come in
<Danger> Radion 7800
<jdiwnab> Radion express 200, or something like that
* jdiwnab gives up on Kubuntu
<Danger> is there a way of watching the boot with out the mooving bar screen
<dude___> if i upgrade my 6.06 tp
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: what is your problem
<jdiwnab> Some distros have you press an f# button
<BonBonTheJon> Danger: I think it is alt-f1
<Danger> ok i iwll try nned to debug this
<jorgegomez> i have messenger yahoo in my desktop but how can i extract those files/
* jdiwnab repeats himself for the umpteenth time
<jorgegomez> <jorgegomez> i have messenger yahoo in my desktop but how can i extract those files/
<BonBonTheJon> jorgegomez: I can't connect to yahoo messenger with Kopete either
<jdiwnab> The installer for kubuntu freezes and/or crashes when I click the "install" button after the formatting page
<jorgegomez> well we are 2
<Danger> saidly says it isnt alt-F1
<qwerty> anyone dual boot install on a raid 0 with windows already installed?
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: if the live cd doesnt work, try the alternative install disc, I have had much better success with it
<crunchyy> hello
<jdiwnab> does it atleast have a basic installer?
* jdiwnab doesn't really want to burn another disk, though
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: text mode installer if thats what you mean
<BonBonTheJon> hi crunchyy
* jdiwnab sighs
<crunchyy> ohhhhh ok it's working :D
* Mez yawns and starts to get ready to make a release of katapult
<dude___> question
* jdiwnab puts this down as one of a growing list of reasons that linux isn't mainstream
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: I normally just download the alt install cd
<reldruh> Mez: release of Katapult?
<BonBonTheJon> dude___: ask it
<Mez> reldruh, yes, I'm getting ready to release a new version of katapult
<dude___> i want to upgrade my kubuntu
<Jucato> Mez: fixing the Katapult-Amarok thingy?
<reldruh> Mez: what are the differences between it now and in your new version?
<Mez> Jucato, lol - yeah - even though Riddell uploaded the wrong patch to edgy ;)
<BonBonTheJon> dude___: whats your question
<Jucato> Mez: lol :)
<reldruh> Mez: you're a KDE developer?
<jorgegomez> how can i descompress yahoo messenger from my desktop
<dr`venom> hey guys, I am knew to kubuntu and I can't seem to install knetwork manager from source. I use to do it with ./configure, make, make install on suse
<Danger> who had the amd64 issue
<Mez> reldruh, I develop lots of things, and yes, I guess you could call me a KDE developer
<dude___> BonBonTheJon: how do i upgrade?
<qwerty> anyone dual boot install on a raid 0 with windows already installed?
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: knetworkmanager is in teh repos
<dr`venom> rpm?
<BonBonTheJon> !upgrade | dude___
<ubotu> dude___: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dr`venom> I can't connect to my wireless
<cpk2> dr`venom: ubuntu doesnt use rpms, it uses .debs
<dr`venom> the wirless manager does not offer a wpa option
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: did you look in adept, it should have knetworkmanager
<BonBonTheJon> !wpa | dr`venom
<ubotu> dr`venom: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr`venom> ok
<dr`venom> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jdiwnab> what is the CD check suppose to do when it is done?
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: its been a while, but I think it asked to go to the installer
<sheft> Hello, i read somewhere that edgy has AIGLX built-in. is that true, and is that the same thing as XGL compiz/beryl?
<jdiwnab> Danger, I have amd64, but I don't know if you where talking about me
<crunchyy> hi, i'am discovring the IRC with Kubunt, is there some other known server?
<Danger> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-96.html is supposed to be abou tthat
<qwerty> where is this alternative?  I can't find a place to dl
<BonBonTheJon> crunchyy: there are other IRC servers, but this is the one that has kubuntu
<sheft> (officially)
<BonBonTheJon> true, thanks sheft
<sheft> crunchyy: u can try quakenet (dedicated for gamers)
<jdiwnab> OK, it said to press any key to contenue, only faintly so I coudln't see it accross the room
<sheft> or efnet dedicated for "warezers" :P
<Danger> Geee look at Suse boot! bye kubuntu!
<BonBonTheJon> qwerty: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/ is where I downloaded mione
<crunchyy> where can we found them?
<crunchyy> no, no warez :D
<qwerty> nice, thanks bonbon
<dr`venom> so, I went to the wireless doc pages. Dont I have to be online first to be able to do the apt-get on knetwork manager
<dude___> jucato: help :)
<dr`venom> i'm doing it on my laptop which I cannot connect to the internet
<Jucato> dude___: what's up?
<crunchyy> is there a web adress that list servers per category?
<dr`venom> So when I do the apt get it says that package could not be found
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: can't you plug the laptop in to download the file
<Jucato> crunchyy: you'd have to google for them I think. some known servers are DALnet, Undernet, Freenode (this one), quaknet, tc
<dr`venom> nope, I dont have an extra network cable
<crunchyy> ok thx a lot google is my friend good luck...
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: it might be on the install cd if you have that around
<dr`venom> I would hate to have to go out and buy an extra one. Is there no easy way to install from source?
<dr`venom> I have the kubuntu cd
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: if you install the package it will get updated later, unlike from source
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: you can install from source if all else fails
<NDPowerBook> Hey all
<dr`venom> so, my best bet is to go buy an extra network cable to connect my laptop to the internet first?
<NDPowerBook> Whats the easiest way to upgrade to 6.10?
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: so you already have the source
<NDPowerBook> I'm running 6.06
<BonBonTheJon> !upgrade | NDPowerBook
<ubotu> NDPowerBook: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dr`venom> yup
<NDPowerBook> Thanks
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: do you have build-essential isntalled
<dr`venom> I put it on my flash drive and transfered it to my laptop
<dr`venom> I dont see it, I just installed edgy. I have never used kubuntu before.
<dr`venom> But, from the looks I dont think it is installed
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: ok, put in the cd, open adept and try to install knetworkmanager
<dr`venom> the package is not on the cd
* jdiwnab is still mad at linux
<dr`venom> just did a search with adept
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: do you have the cd in the sources
<BonBonTheJon> dr`venom: its in main so I would think it is on the cd
<dr`venom> I put the cd in and I did a search knetworkmanager
<dr`venom> and nothing, it only shows knetworkconf
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: use bittorrent to download faster
<TehUni> dr`venom: sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<dr`venom> I have wireless assistant
<Jucato> how do I permanently change the DNS? whenever I edit /etc/resolve.conf (or in System Settings), it reverts to the original DNS after a reboot
<TehUni> oh
<dr`venom> but unlike knetwork manager, it does not offer the wpa
<TehUni> gotcha
<jdiwnab> How fast is the torrent? I can download noramlly at about 600Kb/s
<dr`venom> option
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: much faster than only a server
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: if you go to the download page look for bittorent and use that
<dr`venom> i'm going to go ask my neighbor to see if he has an extra network cable
<dr`venom> brb
<Furesho> i had to install libtools
<BluesKaj> Why won't the screesaver work in kde 3.5.5 ...is there a bug fix ?
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: it worked for me
* jdiwnab will have his alternate cd in abotu 16 minues
<BluesKaj> it works in the test mode etc but when it 's in real time...no go
<jorgegomez> ey how can i clear suse 10.1 and set up windows ?
<jorgegomez> somebody can help me/
<BluesKaj> well, bully for you BonBonTheJon, but that doesn't help me
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: sorry :(
<BluesKaj> BonBonTheJon,did you do a clean install or upgrade to edgy ?
<felixjet> !Shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: I upgraded, but a lot of stuff messed up so I am reinstalling
<felixjet> u_U
<sts9> how much system slowdown am I going to experience if I install the kdebase-dbg package for usefuls bug reports?
<BluesKaj> jorgegomez, goto the suse chat, this is ubuntu/kubuntu
<jdiwnab> Would it be hard to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10?
<jorgegomez> ok
<sts9> jeez the firefox dbg package is almost 50Mb! wow, thats almost more then all the kde dbg packages combined!
<jorgegomez> how can i go to suse
<BluesKaj> reinstalling how , BonBonTheJon?
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: backing up my files and reinstalling
<dmitri> has anyone tried ff2.0?
<jdiwnab> the windows version
<jdiwnab> yes
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: that is not a good idea, you should go 5.10 to 6.04 to 6.10
<BluesKaj> how are backing up your files ...to cd?
<jdiwnab> I didn't like the new tabs, but I like everything else
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: I have a file server
<BluesKaj> ok
<jdiwnab> BonBonTheJon, is that hard?
<dmitri> is it worth installing or should i wait untill official release?
<sts9> I dont like the new tabs either, Its annoying
<Dr_willis> dmitri,  i thoght it was officially released.. :P
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: I do suggest moving to 6.04, but hold on the move to 6.10
<jdiwnab> I found an extention that fixed some of the annoyances
<Dr_willis> dmitri,  using it under edgy and windows xp - no issues so far.
<xsacha> im using 32-bit ff2.0 under amd64 kubuntu edgy... working fine
<jdiwnab> I ask becuase I have my good 5.10 disks, and didn't know about using them instead of all this mess with the 6.10 disk I just got
<dmitri> Dr_willis: i was wondering how it runs on linux
<sts9> I havent had any crashes with it so far, and Im using it with the new flashplayer beta
<Dr_willis> dmitri,  runs fine for me.
<xsacha> it takes a while to start up, but fast once it's open
<Dr_willis> same here sts9
* jdiwnab likes the spell checking feature in FF2.0
* xsacha hates it
<BonBonTheJon> jdiwnab: maybe if you do a fresh install of 6.10 you will be ok, I had a problem upgrading 6.04 to 6.10
<xsacha> i rarely spell words wrong and the red highlighting on legit words sucks
<dmitri> xsacha: can you turn it off?
<jdiwnab> I spell stuff wrong all the time
<xsacha> yep, done
<sts9> so is edgy going to be the kubuntu equivalent of debian unstable? or just another 6 month release?
<BonBonTheJon> sts9: its another 6 month release
<sts9> so in six months, it wont be so edgy anymore
<Jucato> yes, but it's supported for 18 months after
<BonBonTheJon> sts9: the next release will be Feisty Fawn
<Jucato> Dapper is supported for 3 years
<Jucato> 3 years on Desktop, 5 years on Server
<dude___> jucato: help :)
<Jucato> !release | sts9
<ubotu> sts9: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jucato> dude___: what?
<astroO> hey guys, can someone help me set dualview with kubuntu please ?
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: do you know how to back up kontact
<Dr_willis> dualview?
<Dr_willis> Ive heard of TwinView
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: er.. which part of Kontact?
<astroO> nvida 7800 GT and 2 x 1280x1024 monitors
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: kmail
<Jucato> ah no... :(
<dude___> jucato: i want to upgrade
<dude___> :)
<astroO> no twinview is same view on both
<astroO> dont want that
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: maybe just copy the ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail directory?
<Jucato> !upgrade | dude___
<ubotu> dude___: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Parkotron> astroO: Twinview does both.
<BluesKaj> I hope the bugs in kde are fixed soon, cuz have no screensaver or network printer working since updating to kde 3.5.5
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I'm just copying the whole home directory
<Dr_willis> astroO,  twinview dosent have to clone the same output to both monitors.
<dude___> jucato: im getting errors
<Dr_willis> astroO,  it CAN clone.. but it dosent have to.
<astroO> ah then my fault sorry "twin" means same sorry =)
<Dr_willis> check out -->   nvidia-settings  --help
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: ooh.... just for kmail? probably just ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ and ~/.kde/share/config/kmail* ?
<Jucato> dude___: what errors?
<astroO> can you show me some good tutorial please ?
<Dr_willis> i used the nvidia-settings tool to have it generate varouls X configs with twinview enabled.
<Dr_willis> astroO,  also i read the nvidia docs.. and a gentoo howto or 2
<Parkotron> astroO: http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<Dr_willis> its a interesting 'topic' :)
<Dr_willis> But i was able to get a working x config with that command.
<Dr_willis> i then used as the basis for a tweaked config
<astroO> im searching on the net since 24hours already, on debian i had it done in 2h
<dude___> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28774/
<astroO> thanx a lot ill read links
<astroO> =)
<luisf> Hey guys, I have a doubt about the new init system...
<luisf> I want to know whitch file is similar to the old inittab in the initng???
<Jucato> dude___: what are you trying to do?
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig  --help     May of been what i used...
<dude___> jucato: gksu update-manager -c
<Parkotron> luisf: Upstart has almost nothing in common with InitNG.
<luisf> I want to turn off the text terminals that are opened by default!
<Jucato> dude___: we dont' have update-manager on Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig  --twinview/--no-twinview
<Dr_willis> :)
<dude___> jucato: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<luisf> It opens 6 terminals and yhe X...
<Jucato> dude___: did you try out the link that was given to you?
<Dr_willis> saw that in the Ubuntu Hacks book
<dude___> jucato: yes
<astroO> Dr_willis:  nothing in nvidia xconfig help talking about twinview
<astroO> hum
<Dr_willis> nvidia-xconfig  -a  for extended help. :P
<Jucato> dude___: so you installed Kubuntu over Ubuntu?
<astroO> =)
<Dr_willis> -A, --advanced-help
<Dr_willis> whic seems SILLY way to do it.
<dude___> jucatu: yes
<astroO> ok youre right, i test it now =)
<SCFan42> I'm having problems with video support in Edgy (AMD64), using the vesa driver on a laptop with no better driver support. It's usable with dapper (still installed), but the driver in Edgy causes slowdowns, such as when resizing windows or scrolling in Konqueror, to the point of making Firefox unusable. The card is some VIA Chrome9 thing.
<SCFan42> Whoa that was longer than I thought
<dude___> jucato: yes
<Jucato> dude___: the command is: gksu "update-manager -c"
<astroO> brb
<Jucato> dude___: did you put the " " ??
<SCFan42> I tried several times to tell X to use via instead of vesa in xorg.conf, but the via driver doesn't recognize my card and X doesn't load
<dude___> jucato: no
<dude___> :)
<Jucato> dude___: well there you have it :P
<xsacha> SCFan42: can you do: lspci -v
<SCFan42> Yeah
<xsacha> what do you see for 01:00.0 (might be last or second last in list)
<astroO> wow im in twinview but its a bit streched
<astroO> weird
<astroO> i check xorg.conf
<SCFan42> Unknown device 3230
<xsacha> :S
<SCFan42> After VIA Technologies, Inc.:
<SCFan42> A bit too much to copy/paste
<xsacha> lspci -n
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xsacha> it should only have numbers
<SCFan42> 0000:01:00.0 0300: 1106:3230 (rev 01)
<xsacha> lspci -n   should look like this: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:4150
<xsacha> ok
<xsacha> VIA Technologies Inc. Device:. VIA/S3G DeltaChrome IGP, all.
<SCFan42> According to the specs from VIA's site for the motherboard chipset, it's called a VIA Chrome9 specifically
<dude___> jucato: how about my KDE?
<dude___> jucato: will it retain the old version
<Jucato> dude___: if you upgrade (dist-upgrade, actually) to Edgy, KDE will automatically be updated as well
<Jucato> dude___: everything you have will be upgraded to what version there is in Edgy
<xsacha> it'll be S3 SCFan42
<xsacha> S3G driver
<dude___> jucato: ok, copy that, thx
<azriel> anyone know why a kernel that was working before would start giving me vfs kernel panic unknown block after upgrading to edgy?
<dude___> jucato: 2hrs remaining...hehehe
<SCFan42> Alright, I'll give that a try. I'm on the laptop now so I'll to reboot from CD
<Jucato> dude___: good luck! :)
<dude___> jucato: tagay first heheheh
<Jucato> dude___: sige ba! :)
<jdiwnab> After this freakn' memtest, I'm not doing it again
<dude___> jdiwnab: what happened
<luisf> azriel: It must be a bug that happened upgrading the fstab!
<jdiwnab> I'm still testing stuff as to why kubuntu isn't installing
<dude___> jucato: i intalled 4 OS heheheh
<luisf> azriel: You could use a livecd to restore your fstab.
<dude___> jucato: and planning to add more : )
<jdiwnab> what ones do you have?
<Jucato> dude___: lol! tanghalian muna :D
<Jucato> going away heheh
<dude___> jucato: ok pare, tnx po ulit...
<azriel> i can boot with the image that installed with the upgrade...just cant boot my old kernel
<astroO> thanx you twinview is working great now =)
<astroO> there is Metamod setting in xoorg.conf
<astroO> it was wrong =)
<luisf> azuriel: It hapens becuse after the upgrade the system install newer FS tools, and your old kernel doesn't support new versions of the File System!
<azriel> ah, ok thx
<luisf> the upgrade converts the partition type too!!!
<azriel> other weird thing i get is when trying to run the ati driver install : ./ati-installer.sh: 176: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<azriel> same copy of the file worked before
<xsacha> azriel: it changes files after you use it
<xsacha> did you use the uninstall?
<azriel> no
<xsacha> extract it from the file again
<coreymon77> k
<coreymon77> gnight everyone
<coreymon77> time for me to go to sleep
<jdiwnab> well, the memtest passed
<xsacha> how long did memtest take?
<jdiwnab> about 45 minutes
<xsacha> :S
<jdiwnab> I have lots of RAM
<xsacha> takes me hours
<jdiwnab> seemed like hours
<xsacha> i dont have much ram :(
<coreymon77> night guys
<felixjet> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<astroO> which ftp client is as good as flashFXP on windows please ? I tried gftp but don't like bookmarking
<astroO> any advice ?
<astroO> and cant find iglooFTP for test
<astroO> link on their site seems to be broken
<Linux_Galore> time to grab kubuntu 6.10 I notice
<Linux_Galore> any issues to far
<Linux_Galore> ?
<Linux_Galore> bugger no mirror for Australia but there is on for NZ, how dumb is that
<Linux_Galore> one*
<Mez> !tar
<ubotu> tar-#kubuntu is Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Linux_Galore> NZ is like 1/4 the size of Australia
<Mez> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Mez> !zip
<franz85> dns abattoir
<Darth_Tux> hi  all, i just installed kubuntu on a apple ibook and was hoping i could get help with my wireless
<nalioth> i suspect Darth_Tux needs to know how to enable his wireless hardware
<Darth_Tux> nalioth: thanks ;
<Darth_Tux> )
<SCFan42> xsacha: no luck I'm afraid, tried just about any driver that looked like it might work
<xsacha> SCFan42: you tried Driver "savage" ?
<xsacha> :( that sucks, no drivers?
<SCFan42> Nope, tried all three s3-related ones, fbdev, and a couple others
<xsacha> oh they arent videodrivers though
<xsacha> "savage" is the video driver
<SCFan42> Well there was s3 and s3virge
<xsacha> k
<SCFan42> And savage, all three returned no device detected
<christopher> hi. can somebody open a private chat with me and help me debug my speakers? I know they are not broken and they are well supported by linux (intel HD)
<nalioth> !tell Darth_Tux about upgrade
<myesterious> hi
<mkquist> christopher - this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449&highlight=comprehensive+sound
<tahim> h
<mkquist> !tell mkquist about upgrade
<myesterious> Can i custom package install on Alternate cd ?
<BonBonTheJon> myesterious: you probably want the server disc and then add packages
<Jucato> (or the alternate install cd, and add packages)
<DaSkreech> Hi all
<BonBonTheJon> can you do a base install with the alt. install
<Jucato> yes
<BonBonTheJon> hi DaSkreech
<myesterious> point of my using is Desktop but want to select package with myself.
<Jucato> server/base/minimal install using Alternate Install CD
<myesterious> like install KDE on Debian.
<myesterious> ok thanks
<felixjet> there is more software for mac than linux u___U
<DaSkreech> BonBonTheJon: Hey hey
<noir> hello I'm new to kubuntu and i'm trying to figure out what the kubuntu equvilant to Step 5  Navigate to the computer directory from within the places menu. Right-click the HDD partition(s) that you specified in the pmount.allow file and in the resulting menu select mount (you can also mount the disk by double-clicking its icon). Close the computer window then reopen it and the partition will be accessable. that is
<DaSkreech> felixjet: Eh?
<felixjet> DaSkreech:  uh?
<noir> any insight would be appreciated ^,^
<DaSkreech> The more than mac thing?
<DaSkreech> noir: I don't get it what are you doing?
<Mez> noir: open up konqueror and in the URL address goto media:/
<felixjet> all the software im trying to use in linux only have version for win and mac
* Jucato scractches his head...
<noir> I'm trying to mount another hd
<felixjet> that is what i mean
<noir> i've done everything but that last step there
<Mez> that's pretty much the same as places->computer
<DaSkreech> noir: repoening the window?
<Jucato> felixjet: doesn't mean that there's more software available for Mac/XP.
<DaSkreech> noir: Or the actuall mounting?
<jorgegomez> please somebody can tell how can i install yahoo messenger?
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: Press Alt+Spcae
<noir> simply finding the places menu
<DaSkreech> Space even
<noir> would be a big help
<DaSkreech> Type Kop then press enter
<jorgegomez> am tried kopete but dosnt reconogize my yahoo accounto
<DaSkreech> noir: Ahh
<DaSkreech> noir: It's the second button on teh kicker
<DaSkreech> beside teh K
<DaSkreech> Think it's a Computer or some such
<Jucato> it's called System Menu
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: What does it do?
<noir> oh lol thanks ^.^
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Still think it needs a hot key
<Jucato> :)
* felixjet when wine 0.9.24 finish compiling there will be the 1.0 available xD
<DaSkreech> I treat my Mouse like it has antrhrax infected with leprosy
<DaSkreech> felixjet: Astute :)
<jorgegomez> am triying
<mariano_> do you guys think that installing aigxl will slow my system down given that I am running the integrated graphics card intel 855GM
<felixjet> more than half hour compiling it
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: What error does it give you?
<jorgegomez> ask for my pass
<jorgegomez> but
<DaSkreech> mariano_: No. but ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<jorgegomez> doesnt reconognize
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: are you sure it's Yahoo and not the KDe wallet?
<jorgegomez> am not sure
<jorgegomez> this my first day in ubuntu
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: First of all welcome
<jorgegomez> thanks
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: The KDE wallet comes up anytime a password is requested
<Snake> Hey guys im looking for SDL_Pango, what pacakge would have that?
<DaSkreech>  do you see the Yahoo face on teh password prompt box?
<jorgegomez> am alredy find hot but yahoo i cant
<jorgegomez> ok
<DaSkreech> And it should only have one entry box
<Snake> no one :'(
<jorgegomez> and wallet i need to put my yahoo pass?
<DaSkreech> not two or three
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: No just cancel it
<jorgegomez> oh
<DaSkreech> then the Yahoo password one will come up
<DaSkreech> If you get on Yahoo I'll explain that if you like
<jorgegomez> please
<Snake> ugh this is bullshit.
<jorgegomez> or if i tell you what i find in my screen
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DaSkreech> ok You cancelled the wallet?
<jorgegomez> am doing applications/internet/
<DaSkreech> Right
<jorgegomez> kopete/ appear the kopete window
<DaSkreech> Right
<jorgegomez> am gone settings
<jorgegomez> configure
<DaSkreech> Right
<jorgegomez> accounts
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> And your yahoo account is there?
<jorgegomez> am just write again
<jorgegomez> and
<DaSkreech> Is your yahoo account already there when you go to accounts?
<jorgegomez> i need to put my pass
<DaSkreech> or you are redoing it?
<DaSkreech> Hold on
<jorgegomez> but
<DaSkreech> Is your yahoo account already there when you go to accounts?
<jorgegomez> dosnt appear my add friends
<motorhead> hallo
<felixjet> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Motorhead> woow
<Motorhead> wow
<Motorhead> *
<jdiwnab> cool
<Motorhead> ich spreche nicht Deutsch.
<Jucato> Motorhead: didn't come in with "hai" this time?
<Motorhead> omg, i forgot
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: hold up. When you go to accounts is your Yahoo ID there already?
* Motorhead says hai!
<Motorhead> lol
<jorgegomez> yes
<Jucato> heh
<jorgegomez> and i insert my pass
<Motorhead> :P
<jorgegomez> its ok?
<DaSkreech> In the accoutns window?
<DaSkreech> Oh You clicked on modify?
<DaSkreech> and where it said save password you put your password tehre?
<jorgegomez> mmmmmmm
<Motorhead> so whats a good ftp server?? (easy to install :P)
<Motorhead> ??
<jorgegomez> and tellme finish
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: Ok fine
<jorgegomez> ok
<jorgegomez> now is requiring my pass
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: now if you ok out to the Kopete window there should a Yahoo icon in the bottom right corner of Kopete
<jorgegomez> yes is there
<DaSkreech> does it have two spaces for you to type in?
<DaSkreech> your password?
<jorgegomez> appear a window
<jorgegomez> and am inserted my pass but said
<jdiwnab> Anyone with an idea why the kubuntu install freezes yet?
<DaSkreech> Alternative?
<jorgegomez> could not log into the yahoo service
<jorgegomez> username is invalid?
* jdiwnab was trying to avoid burning another disk
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: Which Kubuntu is this? 6.10 or 6.06 ?
<jorgegomez> well am not sure
<jorgegomez> how can i know that
<bLaZeD> jorgegomez, the filename should sya
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: from a konsole type cat /etc/issue
<DaSkreech> Or yeah if you burnt the CD yourself the file you burnt it from shoudl say
<jorgegomez> ok let do it
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: Do you know if it was dapper or edgy?
<jorgegomez> no
<DaSkreech> OK
<jorgegomez> let use the console
<DaSkreech> try the cat /etc/issue
<jorgegomez> ok
<jorgegomez> said
<jorgegomez> no such file or directory
<Jucato> how do I permanently change the DNS? whenever I edit /etc/resolve.conf (or in System Settings), it reverts to the original DNS after a reboot
<jorgegomez> <DaSkreech> said no such file or directory
<craig_> Hello all, I haven't been to this services before. Have been using Kubuntu for a while but got into some trouble with upgrade to Edgy
<jdiwnab> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: it has to be there
<jorgegomez> is ubuntu 6.06
<momal> http://element14.wordpress.com/2006/10/27/ubuntu-edgy-upgrades-a-disaster-for-many/ <--- have people seen that? hmm seems like just a case of bad luck and tries to take it all out on edgy
<jorgegomez> yes am here
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: Ah Ok
<jorgegomez> my Amigo
<craig_> I did that, but I think it has something to do with my source list.
<craig_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<craig_>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<DaSkreech> Maybe your kopete needs to be updated :)
<jorgegomez> ok how can i do that
<DaSkreech> in kopete go Help -> about Kopete
<jorgegomez> ok
<DaSkreech> Tell me what version it is
<jorgegomez> am there
<jorgegomez> kopete KDE
<DaSkreech> Kopete 0.10.2?
<DaSkreech> 0.11.1?
<jorgegomez> DUNCAN MAC-VICAR PRATT
<DaSkreech> at the very top
<jorgegomez> YES
<jorgegomez> 0.11.1
<DaSkreech> no caps please
<jorgegomez> you right
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> Press alt+space
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<Jucato> ??
<jorgegomez> ok
<DaSkreech>  in the bottom right corner do you see a Red triangle with a ! in the center?
<DaSkreech> Of the screen not the bottom right of Kopete :)
<jorgegomez> let me see
<DaSkreech> beside the time
<jorgegomez> no
<BeepAU> could i get a little help? i'm new to kubuntu, but i've used ubuntu for a few months. i'm trying to get support for all the restricted formats, but apt-get tells me libxine-extracodecs isn't there. what should i install instead?
<jorgegomez> just the time and the power off
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > BeepAU
<BeepAU> i've enabled multiverse
<DaSkreech> and reloaded?
<DaSkreech> BeepAU: How did you enable it by the way?
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: hmm ok
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: from a konsole type this
<BeepAU> DaSkreech -- through the adept manager
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jorgegomez> ok how i type
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: It should ask you for your password
<DaSkreech> BeepAU: did you type in multiverse yourself?
<jorgegomez> ok let my try
<BeepAU> DaSkreech -- i copied and pasted it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BeepAU> DaSkreech -- does it matter if i actually type it myself?
<DaSkreech> BeepAU: Most people who don't type it themselves just enabled multiverse for backports
<DaSkreech> Which doesn't help
<Jucato> BeepAU: you have to type in "multiverse"
<Jucato> I'm guessing you copied the repository for dapper-commercial
<DaSkreech> yeah Me too
<BeepAU> i don't believe so
<DaSkreech> ok
<Jucato> ok. :)
<BeepAU> the components are 'universe multiverse'
<christopher> I've followed every guide out there, I REALLY need some personalized sound advice for my speakers. They work but are really staticy.
<Jucato> BeepAU: yep that one
<DaSkreech> BeepAU: can you copy the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<DaSkreech> !pastebin > BeepAU
<jorgegomez> is downloading the upgrades
<kululak> Hi
<Jucato> BeepAU: but you shouldn't have to type "universe" anymore because it's already there
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: Alright
<Jucato> you just have to add "multiverse" at the end.
<kululak> I'm so new with kubumtu
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: While we wait. Anything else you wanted to  know or get explained?
<jorgegomez> is aking me if i want to continue <DaSkreech> >?
<DaSkreech> say yes
<craig_> Ubotu: I was following those instructions. It was when I got to the # apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal that it went wrong. Error: kubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed
<DaSkreech> kululak: Welcome
<kululak> thanks alot
<kululak> its must be fun
<teledyn> anyone know why my dhclient is making about 20 requests per minute?
<Jucato> craig_: try install xorg (sudo apt-get install xorg)
<kululak> gtg bye
<DaSkreech> teledyn: It needs to grow up and get a job?
<Jucato> craig_: ubotu is a bot
<DaSkreech> kululak: Bye
<Jucato> that was strange...
<DaSkreech> why?
<Jucato> "hi" -> "i'm new to kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Yeah.
<Jucato> "that must be fun" - "thanks a lot" - "bye"
<Jucato> :D
<BeepAU> whats the 'notepad' type file for kubuntu?
<teledyn> is it troll night tonight?
<jorgegomez> now appear this
<jorgegomez> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jorgegomez> jorgegomez@jorgegomez:~$
<Jucato> BeepAU: Kate is the program
<Jucato> Notepad (XP) = Kate (Kubuntu/KDE)
<DaSkreech> If you had just come from the world of Windows and no IRC and suddenly found out they have a button that links you to a place called Kubuntu with people all under the title of "chat" youd be babbling as well
<DaSkreech> BeepAU: You mean the program?
<BeepAU> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28787/
<Jucato> DaSkreech: heheh
<BeepAU> that's the pastebin you wanted
<craig_> I've tried sudo apt-get upgrade xorg. Which supposedly worked, but I was still unable to complete the kubuntu desktop install. Do I still need to run the xorg install?
<Jucato> BeepAU: you don't have the correct "multiverse"
<DaSkreech> Jucato: can you help jorgegomez? I have to go over <------ here and do something
<ubuntu_> Hello room
<jorgegomez> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jorgegomez> jorgegomez@jorgegomez:~$
<ubuntu_> Has anyone else had problems with Kubuntu and installing the nividia drivers?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: err.. no... I would have helped him earlier if I could.. :(
<DaSkreech> it's an apt problem right now :)
<BeepAU> Jucato -- what do i change?
<jorgegomez> <DaSkreech> thank you for all
<Jucato> craig_: I think so
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: sure
<teledyn> DaSkreech: that explains why you're a troll?
<DaSkreech> teledyn: Man this is like the third time  today someone thinks I'm a troll
<Jucato> BeepAU: you're supposed to add "multiverse"  to this line "deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<DaSkreech> I'm Goblin with orc blood
<DaSkreech>  good grief
<Jucato> DaSkreech isn't a troll. he's a full-blooded gnome
* Jucato ducks...
<DaSkreech> Gnomes are evil
<Jucato> hehe
<DaSkreech> Goblin's are just mischeivious :)
<Jucato> "evil's a foot"
* DaSkreech goes
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ahahahaha
<DaSkreech> teledyn: Talk to you when I get back
<craig_> Ok I'll try the install.
<teledyn> there's the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for non-ubuntu-related stuff
<ubuntu_> After I installed the nividia drivers with kubuntu and rebooted I was sent to a CLI login, I was unable to load the GUI.  Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> jorgegomez: try sudo apt-get install kopete
<Jucato> teledyn: and #kubuntu-offtopic as well
<Jucato> ubuntu_: you installed nvidia-glx?
<ubuntu_> Yes Jucato
<ubuntu_> Following the ubuntuguide.org instructions.
<SCFan42> xsacha: I think I found something. In Edgy universe is a unichrome driver for xorg, and according to their site it should support my K8M890
<craig_> I got the following error:
<craig_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<craig_>   xorg: Depends: xbase-clients (>= 1:1.0.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<craig_>         Depends: xutils (>= 1:1.0.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<Jucato> ubuntu_: please check if you have the correct linux-restricted-modules installed for your kernel
<Jucato> craig_: by any chance, do you have XGL/Compiz installed?
<xsacha> ok
<craig_> I do.
<ubuntu_> I added the sources.list that the guide suggested and ran an apt-get update.
<SCFan42> Though it would be difficult to test without going all in and installing edgy
<Jucato> ubuntu_: no you have to install it directly most of the time
<craig_> It was being uninstalled as part of the upgrade
<BeepAU> Jucato -- it's working now. thankyou.
<ubuntu_> Huh.  6.10 is certainly giving me more troubles then 6/06 did.
<Jucato> craig_: ah that seems to be the root cause of most upgrade problems with X...
<ubuntu_> 6.06 rather
<Jucato> ubuntu_: it's the same in Dapper as in Edgy. you need to have linux-restricted-modules installed for the drivers to work
<craig_> Woudln't surprise me
<ubuntu_> I guess I'm not sure what you mean then.  Is that not installed when I add all those repos and upgrade?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: no.
<Jucato> ubuntu_: can you give the link to that guide that you are using?
<craig_> How do I fix the Compiz thing?
<ubuntu_> www.ubuntuguide.org
<SCFan42> xsacha: I'll try to install and test the package on the livecd, hopefully that'll work. If not, I'll probably stick with 6.06 for a while. Either way, thanks for helping
<xsacha> ok
<Jucato> ubuntu_: ok hold on while I check
<ubuntu_> thank you
<Jucato> ubuntu_: btw, did you upgrade to Edgy? or is this a fresh install?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: sorry to say, that guide for NVIDIA is incomplete
<ubuntu_> Yeah this is a fresh install
<Jucato> ubuntu_: ah then I'm presuming that you are using the -generic kernel?
<ubuntu_> I want to come back to linux now that there is hope the sound problem I had is fixed.
<ubuntu_> I don't know.  I downloaded the iso, burned it, booted to it and ran install.  lol  Sorry I'm a noob.
<Jucato> ubuntu_: could you please type "uname -r" in Konsole and tell me the output?
<ubuntu_> 2.16.17-10
<ubuntu_> -generic
<DaSkreech> teledyn: ok why am I a troll?
<Jucato> ok here's what you do. "sudo apt-get install linux-generic". this will install restricted modules and headers, etc. installing "linux-generic" will make sure that if there's an upgrade for the kernel, all (kernel, restricted modules, headers) will be upgraded too
<Jucato> ubuntu_: ^^^
<teledyn> DaSkreech: you're filling the channel with mindless pranter which annoys people who are using it for its intended purpose
<teledyn> DaSkreech: join #kubuntu-offtopic if you just want the general chat please
<Jucato> teledyn: DaSkreech has been helping in here for the past minutes.
<ubuntu_> ok.  Well I'm on the livecd now because my gui crashed after my reboot.  I will try doing that.
<Jucato> ubuntu_: after you do that
<Jucato> ubuntu_: do "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<teledyn> ok i only saw the comment he made to me
<ubuntu_> before editing my sources or anything?
* DaSkreech looks at teledyn with highly raised brows
<unix_infidel> hmm, when i do....  read $variable ; echo $variable
<unix_infidel> i get a blank line....what am i missing?
<DaSkreech> So statements like I'm filling the chan based off the one statement you saw makes ME a troll?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: no. after installing "linux-generic", do the nvidia-xconfig again.
<teledyn> "<DaSkreech> teledyn: It needs to grow up and get a job?"
<Jucato> teledyn: and for the record, I think he was trying to make a joke
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: read variable ; echo $variable
<ubuntu_> ok just to clarify, I do all of this without editing my fresh installed sources.list?
<DaSkreech> teledyn: Lol sorry :)
<DaSkreech> Has that been fixed yet?
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: LOL, i cant beleive i missed that.
<teledyn> excuse me if i think it was in poor taste
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: thanks.
<ArrenLex> How well does apt-get dist-upgrade work for kubuntu?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: um yes, I think. just double check that you have the "restricted" repositories enabled
<Jucato> !upgrade | ArrenLex
<ubotu> ArrenLex: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<DaSkreech> teledyn: understandable. I won't make remarks like that to you again :)
<ubuntu_> Ok,  Thank you for your time and help.
<DaSkreech> ArrenLex: depends on what you are upgrading from/to
<ubuntu_> Knowing my luck I'll be back.  lol
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Please do come back
<Jucato> ubuntu_: yes do come back if you get it to work
<DaSkreech> teledyn: has it been fixed yet?
<Jucato> so that we'll know :)
<ArrenLex> Jucato: Thank you. This doesn't really apply to me, though, since I don't have the kubuntu-desktop (I have a very customised installation of only the things I need). I mean, generally, does running apt-get dist-upgrade cause any major problems?
<ubuntu_> Well I will come back once my install is done.  It's still installing.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: btw the tags work again now
<Jucato> DaSkreech: debtags?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: yup
<DaSkreech> Guess playing with them in a mid development distro doesn't make sense
<Jucato> ArrenLex: ah. it might or might not cause problems. I think there's no other way to find out than to try... :(
<craig_> So, regarding my xorg problem how do I sort out the Compiz problem?
<ubuntu_> Curious, what is up with the restricted, unrestricted modules....etc.... I mean it sounds like one is legal and one is not.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Good eye :)
<DaSkreech> the restricted ones are illegal
<ArrenLex> Jucato: Okay. Thank you.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: lol
<ubuntu_> Legal for what?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: no don't believe him :)
<Jucato> !components | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> What? It's true :)
<Jucato> err not that
<Jucato> ubuntu_: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<ubuntu_> I'm sorry if I'm asking a obvious question, I just don't understand the naming schemes.
<notech> does kubuntu have frozen bubble?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: restricted doesn't contain "illegal" stuff
<DaSkreech> read the URl Jucato just gave you
<Jucato> notech: not installed by default
<DaSkreech> notech: I think so though they have forked it to pengupop I think
<notech> Jucato: but is it available?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: by GPL standards it's illeagal
<Jucato> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Jucato> notech: ^^^^^
<notech> thanks
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. bye GPL standards, it's non-free. but not illegal
<DaSkreech> notech: It is we burn atl east 2% of a month playing it at work
<Jucato> non-free != illegal
<Jucato> of course, by RMS standards, they are immoral. :P
<DaSkreech> bah non-free should be illegal as long as it's not absolutlely needed for it to be hidden
<DaSkreech> Jucato: And no I don't have vrms installed :)
<notech> DaSkreech: heh, it is a good game. thanks.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you are including a lot of stuff in multiverse as illegal :P
<DaSkreech> Ummmm ... yeah I am :-p
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<Jucato> DaSkreech: and that would include your beloved Screekast
<DaSkreech> newbie001: related to newbie007?
<newbie001> hello?
<Jucato> Screenkast*
<newbie001> haha
<newbie001> no...
<DaSkreech> Damn.
* DaSkreech remains stirred
<newbie001> is just a name I invented
<newbie001> :D
<DaSkreech> Screekast should use .theora :-P
<newbie001> Is there anyone here who can help me with some problems in an upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Nexus> I am currently in the process of setting up my dial up modem on Kubuntu and am having some problems. I was wondering if I could get a bit of help.
<DaSkreech> O\another job well done
<Nexus> Let me explain
<Nexus> I have run through the scanModem.gz and have my text files but they aren't making a lot of sense to me.
<DaSkreech> !upgrade > newbie001
<newbie001> here I am again... my X colapsed after I clicked the link
<Nexus> I have been looking though the ModemData.txt file and this is what I have:
<Nexus>  PCI slot      PCI ID   SubsystemID  Name
<Nexus>  ----------   ---------  ---------   --------------
<Nexus> 0000:00:1b.0  8086:27d8  1028:01d7  0403: Intel Corporation 82801G
<Jucato> !pastebin | Nexus
<ubotu> Nexus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> !paste > Nexus
<newbie001> (that's part of the problem :D )
<DaSkreech> newbie001: :)
<Nexus> ah sorry guys. I didn't know how long my post had to be to use pastebin
<Jucato> more than 2 lines paste -> pastebin :)
<newbie001> I don't blame ubutu for the problems... I was asking for it (I'm using nvidia proprietary drivers and xephyr to multiseat)
<ArrenLex> I get lots of perl locale errors. How do I shut it up again? I've forgotten.
<Nexus> ah cheers Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't know how to help you Nexus...
<antithesis> can someone help me with this error from adept: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<NDPTAL85> Is Ubuntu working on a GUI way of doing distro upgrades?
<Jucato> NDPTAL85: I think Ubuntu has. Kubuntu, on the other hand, needs some work
<newbie001> DaSkreech: last thing I did was apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<Jucato> antithesis: what are you trying to do?
<Nexus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<antithesis> install ndiswrapper
<selacey> Ahhhhhh, hello all!
<DaSkreech> NDPTAL85: Adept works
<NDPTAL85> You know I hadn't thought of that
<Jucato> DaSkreech: not for doing dist-upgrades, at least not for Edgy...
<NDPTAL85> I'm currently using the console method right now anyway
<NDPTAL85> Ahh ok
<DaSkreech> I did it from breezy to dapper
<NDPTAL85> And I used aptitude where I could instead of apt
<antithesis> any ideas?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I don't think it's recommended for Dapper to Edgy
<DaSkreech> Ok
<Jucato> antithesis: you could try installing using apt-get so that you could see what's going on
<antithesis> i also get this error on update:
<antithesis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<antithesis> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<newbie001> I used adept
<Linux_Galore> how do you transfer mp3's to your ipod in kubuntu, yes konqueror pops up but then what
<Jucato> !adpet crash fix
<Nexus> Okay here we go. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28795/ This is my modemdata.txt file where do I go from here
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: try amarok
<antithesis> what do i do?
<Jucato> !adpet crash fix
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: amarok seems to do podcasts but wont work for my mp3's it spits out an error
<antithesis> where, how?
<MistaED> Linux_Galore: don't quote me on this, but i think konqueror supports drag n' drop of music for ipods if you access them via ipod://
<Jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> antithesis: ^^^^^^^^^
<Jucato> antithesis: then try installing using apt-get to see error messages
<Linux_Galore> MistaED: drag and drop then were though
<Jucato> I don't think there's an ipod:/ kioslave yet
<Linux_Galore> yeah there is a kio slave for the ipod Im using it
<Jucato> ah nice
<Linux_Galore> just havent got a clue how to use it
<antithesis> antithesis@antithesis01:~$ sudo apt-get ndiswrapper-utils
<antithesis> E: Invalid operation ndiswrapper-utils
<Jucato> antithesis: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: drag your mp3's from your folder in Kubuntu to the ipod:/ window?
<Jucato> supposedly that's how kioslaves make things easier
<antithesis> recognize that jucato
<newbie001> I have a question conserning my recent upgrade. I can't boot using the 686/generic kernels... is anyone aware of that problem?
<fildo> anyone here have knowledge on psybnc
<antithesis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<antithesis>   ndiswrapper-utils: Depends: ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 but it is not installable
<antithesis> E: Broken packages
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah Ive done that but nothing shows up
<Linux_Galore> on the ipod
<Nexus> I have been trying to getup my dial up modem but I don't know where to go from here. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28795/ This is my modemdata.txt file where do I go from here?
<Jucato> hm...
<joshua__> Ok, ubuntu here.
<joshua__> I'm back up and running.  However I must have copied that command down wrong.
<Jucato> what command?
<antithesis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<antithesis>   ndiswrapper-utils: Depends: ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 but it is not installable
<antithesis> E: Broken packages
<antithesis> soirry
<antithesis> sorry*
<Jucato> !pastebin | antithesis
<ubotu> antithesis: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<joshua__> the install restricted comand
<antithesis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<antithesis>   ndiswrapper-utils: Depends: ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 but it is not installable
<antithesis> E: Broken packages
<joshua__> command
<antithesis> damn it
<Jucato> joshua__: "sudo apt-get install linux-generic" ?
<antithesis> yes
<joshua__> Yeah.  It says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove etc...
<Jucato> antithesis: how about trying to install ndiswrapper-utils-1.1 ?
<Jucato> joshua__: so what are you using right now?
<Jucato> still the live cd?
<joshua__> kubuntu installed on the HD
<Jucato> ah... so you got the nvidia driver working?
<DaSkreech> Nexus: Were you following some walk through?
* Jucato is a bit confused
<bLaZeD> hmm ever seince i installed edgy my mouse has been actin real weird...it somtimes wont go at sertain angles
<joshua__> Haven't tried yet, thought you said to get that command going first.
<bLaZeD> any way i ccan trouble shoot this?
<antithesis> samw
<joshua__> Still running, 2.6.17-10-generic
<antithesis> same*
<Jucato> joshua__: yes. but I thought you couldn't boot into Kubuntu?
<bLaZeD> ....ive neer had any probs with my mouse and *ubuntu b4
<newbie001> so... nobody ever heard of my problem? I reported a bug about it https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68548
<joshua__> Yeah I had to reinstall it
<joshua__> So now it's reinstalled, factory defaults
<flaccid> !edgy > flaccid
<Jucato> joshua__: aah now you're talking...
<antithesis> same problem Jucato
<Nexus> DaSkreech, I am going by the information given to me in the KDE help center
<flaccid> so edgy stable hehe
<Jucato> joshua__: ok, first, check your sources.list. make sure that the "main" and "restricted" repositories are enabled
<Jucato> flaccid: Edgy is stable as an edgy release can be :P
<antithesis> think its my repositories
<antithesis> ?
<q_colon> what does the k in kubuntu stand for?
<flaccid> hehe
<h_colon> krap
<newbie001> joshua__: you mean you had the same problem than me?
<flaccid> kde
<joshua__> Yes they are.  Universe, backports and security arent
<DaSkreech> Nexus: Ok what's next?
<q_colon> LOL
<flaccid> is there any kubuntu edgy upgrade web pages?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<flaccid> ie. not using gtk
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<joshua__> newbie, I'm having nvidia problems.  These folks are helping me out.
<Jucato> joshua__: hm... could you pastebin your sources.list ?
<flaccid> ah
<q_colon> ahh you guys suck :P
<joshua__> pastebin?
<h_colon> yeah
<Nexus> DaSkreech, I then used scanModem.gz and got several unzipped files
<Linux_Galore> aaah got it bit of a weird trick to it
<Jucato> !pastebin | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> Nexus: ok
<DaSkreech> Jucato: did I miss a memo?
<h_colon> thank god for ubuntu, helps load balance the wannabees off of #debian!!
<Nexus> I am not sure where to got from there though. Here is the modemData.txt file. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28795/
<DaSkreech> Yeah I'm looking at it
<newbie001> joshua__: ok..
<antithesis> argggggggg
<antithesis> this is so frustrating
<ubuntu_> Hi..
<joshua__> ok done
<Jucato> antithesis: sorry, not really familiar with ndiswrapper stuff
<Jucato> joshua__: the URL?
<DaSkreech> q_colon: We still suck
<q_colon> :P
<DaSkreech> Nexus: I think that it wants to be mailed somewhere
<joshua__> ahh I understand now....lol sorry.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28797/
<Jucato> DaSkreech: let's just make it a policy not to feed trolls here :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Good point
<h_colon> DaSkreech: =O (__|__)
<Jucato> joshua__: ah now I see... you have to disable the cdrom repository for this to work
<Nexus> DaSkreech: That was my first thought but it goes through and list other things. So I should still send it off
<joshua__> I hate trolls.  I'm a level 9 Dwarf Priest myself.  :-p
<DaSkreech>  When did we move from !factdio > user to !factiod | user ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: two different commands :)
<newbie001> what are the "held-back" packages?
<h_colon> kubuntu has below average smp support
<DaSkreech> Shaman Tauren
<Jucato> > will give the info in a PM, | will shout it out loud in here
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know but one is chan clutter
<joshua__> Getting WoW to work on kubuntu is next.
<joshua__> I read it's pretty easy...so I hope it is
<DaSkreech> h_colon: Sure hope you installed a smp kernel
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I like | better coz everyone gets to see that they were told. they couldn't deny not knowing about it :)
<Jucato> joshua__: did you get what I said?
<DaSkreech> Fair enough
<joshua__> oh
<joshua__> sorry missed it.  I will commet that line out
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<joshua__> done
<Jucato> joshua__: save, then sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> then sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<joshua__> done
<Jucato> presuming that's the kernel that you are using?
<DaSkreech> Nexus: Good idea. Linmodems is of great interest so they would likely be the main circle for help in any case
<joshua__> same result
<joshua__> nothing happens.
<Jucato> newbie001: sorry for the late reply: "held back" packages are packages that could not be upgraded or installed for some reasons
<Nexus> cheers DaSkreech
<Jucato> joshua__: did you "sudo apt-get update" first?
<joshua__> yes
<newbie001> ok...
<newbie001> Jucato: Ok... don't worry... I noticed I'm not the only one having trouble with the upgrade
<Jucato> hmm.. that's so impossible... :(
<Jucato> newbie001: take comfort in the fact that you really aren't the only one :)
<joshua__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28798/
* flaccid is doing upgrade to edgy now
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Strange since we can't take comfort in that :)
<newbie001> Jucato: at this moment I'm runing Enlightment (by the way... It's not bad at all) since my kde won't work
<q_colon> I'm interested in migrating my office off of Windows. Should I do it?
<h_colon> Open source software has poorer levels of QA than proprietary solutions.
<Jucato> joshua__: hm... can you "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"?
<hrp2171> q_colon: sure, why not?
* Jucato wonders if it's just a coincidence that there are 2 _colons...
<abattoir> h_colon: that's not always true
<abattoir> hey Jucato :)
<Jucato> hi abattoir!!! :)
<joshua__> linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<abattoir> q_colon: depends on your needs, and what you work on, at your office
<q_colon> well my isp will let me use a static IP if i try this new "protocol" thing but i dunno....
<h_colon> IPv6 adds too much overhead to be commercially viable.
<Jucato> joshua__: then you probably have it already installed.
<hrp2171> q_colon: i just nuked windows xp off my home desktop and laptop.  buh-bye xp!
<joshua__> Thats what it says it seems.
<DaSkreech> h_colon: Just checking are you a bot spitting random statements?
<Jucato> joshua__: hm... just to double check "aptitude search linux-restricted-modules-generic" and see if there's an "i" at the far left
<joshua__> yes there is an "i"
<Jucato> ah good. it's installed then
<h_colon> DaSkreech: Python scales up for large projects better than Perl.
<hrp2171> lol
* flaccid waits for edgy download
<Jucato> joshua__: now you can install nvidia-glx, do sudo nvidia-xconfig, and be on your way
<hrp2171> if i were to dist-upgrade to edgy, will i lose the LTS status of 6.06?
<joshua__> To go back, I can use the instructions on ubuntuguide.org to install it?
<unix_infidel> hrp2171: of course, they are totally different.
<Jucato> hrp2171: basically, yes... Edgy will just be supported for 18 months
<hrp2171> then im sticking with 6.06
<Jucato> joshua__: just "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<DaSkreech> h_colon: Hungary exports more hippos than any other contemporary European country
<noir> edgy is faster than dapper and much more streamline in apperance
<Jucato> hrp2171: LTS of course doesn't mean you'll get the latest versions. it just means 3 years support for security and essential updates
<joshua__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<q_colon> I tried to install kubuntu, but i get C:\Docume~1\local\> 'apt-get' command not found. What gives?
<joshua__> Thats what the guide says.
<h_colon> You need the -t experimental flag for kubuntu.
<hrp2171> wow, linux has come a long ways. and thanks to wine, i don't have to give up my Steam games. Woohoo!!!
<DaSkreech> q_colon: Are you doing this from inside Windows?
<Jucato> joshua__: afaik, nvidia-kernel-common would have been installed together with linux-generic anyway
<Jucato> lol ;)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: do not feed :)
<Jucato> wb mangz74 :)
<noir> wine is the reason I still dual boot
<joshua__> ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx has been run.  Now onto the config
<hrp2171> noir: why?
<mangz74> ey thanks
<Jucato> joshua__: good luck! :)
<shogouki> damn i've lauched edgy update just before night and nothing had been installed cause of the install flach question -_-
<noir> hrp because wine is tuff to configure
<joshua__> ok
<joshua__> says the new X configuration file written to /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<q_colon> how can I get my broadcom wifi nic to work under kubuntu?? ndis-something, right?
<noir> and i find it easyer to have a small xp partition just in case theres any game I wish to play
<h_colon> No, you need to run wine to run windows XP, manage your broadcom within XP's built in manager (like kwifi), then use cygwin to run kubuntu and you're set
<Jucato> joshua__: yes. that's normal
<joshua__> now how can I check?
<Jucato> joshua__: restart X
<hrp2171> not in kubuntu. i just installed it thru adept and off i went.  didnt have to config anything.
<q_colon> :P
<joshua__> glxgears still looks damn slow and skipping.
<hrp2171> im so glad i kept this machine
<Jucato> joshua__: you have to restart X
<crim> doesnt kununtu come with firefox 2.0?
<hrp2171> crim: nope
<Jucato> crim: no. Ubuntu does. but you can install it
<noir> oh... well i'm new to kubuntu I've been useing ubuntu for ages but I've never tried kde before tonight
<shogouki> doesnt ff2 released after edgy ?
<crim> do i have to go to the firefox website or is there some automated thing i can use
<crim> this is my first half hour with kubuntu
<Jucato> shogouki: FF2 was released hours before Edgy
<q_colon> what about frame rate reporting with glxgears?????????????
<h_colon> you need the -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark flag
<abattoir> crim: you have edgy?
<crim> i love kde and would rather support this than ubuntu
<joshua__> WOOHOO!!!!!
<Jucato> crim: you can download it from the repositories
<shogouki> crim: great new user experiences doesnt it ?
<abattoir> crim: then use konqueror ;)
<newbie001> I got this problem while doing the upgrade http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28800/
<Jucato> abattoir: hehe :)
<abattoir> crim: 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<q_colon> all right you guys are clearly not ready for this
<noir> I thought ice weasle was comming out as a replasement for fire fox due to copyright issues
<hrp2171> i looked at xpde and it made me sick looking at the screenshots.  LOL
<abattoir> crim: that should get you firefox rc3(i think), which would update itself to 2
<q_colon> i'm taking it to #debian
<joshua__> ctrl-alt-backspace which I actually remembered from somewhere.  I saw the nivida splash and the gui restarted
<abattoir> or did 2 make it into edgy?
<joshua__> glxgears is running fast and smooth
<h_colon> what does /disco lights do?
<crim> thanks abattoir
<DaSkreech> o_O
<joshua__> I know it's not a test of performance but it's all I know to do to see if it's installed.
<crim> the kubuntu team should really incorperate firefox as default
<crim> only flaw i see with this OS
<Jucato> I'm so tempted to call the ops...
<hrp2171> crim: licensing issues
<h_colon> anybody? I get weird colors in bitchx when i do /disco lights
<abattoir> crim: hehe, that's one contentious issue :)
<Jucato> crim: why? we have Konqueror
<shogouki> or iceweasel by default :p
<DaSkreech> Katapult ftw
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hehe!
<abattoir> crim: some people would swear by konqueror, including me :)
<noir> I'm not a fan of konqueror
<crim> problem is some websites dont work well with konqueror
<Jucato> I swear by Konqueror, with firefox or swiftfox behind my back :P
<joshua__> Firefox wants ubuntu to pass along all upgrades to them before the roll em out and that goes against the open sourceness
<DaSkreech> abattoir: some people sweat at konqueror
<newbie001> what's the best way to spend a friday night: trolling on some random IRC
<DaSkreech> Like me :)
<joshua__> At least thats what I read.
<abattoir> hehe
<hrp2171> i would use konqueror, but got attached to FF from my windows days
<h_colon> :P
<Jucato> ok let's not go into a browser war please
<Ant1> I have just install fglrx but when I launch glxgear or fgl_glxgears I have this error:
<Ant1> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<crim> i thought ubantu and kubuntu were part of the same organization
<joshua__> Is Kconqueror better then firefox?
<hrp2171> lol sorry jucato
<h_colon> the k in konqueror stands for krap
<crim> why can ubantu get firefox as default
<Ant1> Someone know why?
<crim> and not kubuntu
<DaSkreech> joshua__: please don't start that
<Jucato> joshua__: "better" is subjective
<h_colon> iceweasel > * your base
<abattoir> crim: it is, just like ubuntu has gnome by default, and kubuntu kde, it's firefox and konq.
<Jucato> crim: because they have no other browser to use
<joshua__> Thank you for all your help jucato.  You made a 79 year old very happy tonight!
<kumsy>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY panneer
<Jucato> joshua__: no problem
<joshua__> Didn't mean to start a debate, just a general question.
<hrp2171> wow, 79! awesome!
<h_colon> nice kumsy
<abattoir> joshua__: you both extensively, and then make your choice if you want to make one ;)
<DaSkreech> 2 points to anyone who can figure out xpenguins
<Jucato> s/you/use
<h_colon> 79? no wonder you want a slow debian knockoff
<abattoir> thanks Jucato :)
<crim> IMO kubuntu is great, but to expand the fanbase they should include firefox as default for begginers
<DaSkreech> joshua__: is better is almost always subjective
<crim> i think its better than ubuntu
* abattoir adds Jucato as his spellcheck program :P
<h_colon> crim: firefox is not free
<crim> and for those familliar with windows KDE is the better desktop envirement
<h_colon> wake up
<Jucato> crim: like I said, that's something personal/subjective
<shogouki> h_colon: well, it is
<abattoir> crim: that's not going to happen anytime soon....(hopefully) :P
<joshua__> I agress with ya DaSkreech
<h_colon> repeat FAILFUX is NOT free
<h_colon> both the logo and name are protected
<Jucato> again, I'm asking everyone not to go into browser wars here
<h_colon> wikipedia iceweasel douchebag
<hrp2171> :)
<h_colon> it is not free
<shogouki> code is under gpl ...
<abattoir> h_colon: please mind the words
<DaSkreech> !coc > h_colon
<Jucato> h_colon: enough
<h_colon> ok
<rikai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceweasel
<rikai> ;)
<h_colon> <-- sorry
<crim> this OS blows me away, ive been a long time slackware user
<joshua__> Please excuse me tpos.  I'm not use to this wireless keyboard I just received.
<crim> and now i can finally recomend a OS for inexperianced users
<joshua__> I hear about iceweasel on the Buzz Out Loud podcast.
<hrp2171> crim: wow, me too! i slacked up until 10.2
<dennister> g'evening all
<crim> but an unfamilliar web browser will throw people off
<Jucato> evening dennister
<crim> hehe hrp i hear u bro
<DaSkreech> h_colon: You get your point across a lot faster and the effect lasts longer if you are civil
<crim> 11.0 is good too
<Jucato> crim: you'd be surprised, that's not always true
<h_colon> there might be iceweasel hacks to make it look like firefox and rename the binary command
<DaSkreech> crim: recommend this room ::))
<jiger> does anyone know ip address of packages.freecontrib.org. it in't working and am unable to upgrade to edgy?
<joshua__> I have to say you folks are very helpful and knowledgeable.
<h_colon> DaSkreech: i love this "room"
<crim> but i just dont have the time to spend configuring
<Jucato> jiger: it's down, afaik
<h_colon> reminds me of my AOHell days
<crim> oh i will
<dennister> does anyone know when iceweasel will be ready on the repositories?
<crim> this room is great
<crim> u guys put up with a noob
<hrp2171> with kids and family to deal with, i wanted a geeks' distro that wouldn't require much work if any: kubuntu!
<jiger> Jucato: know any alternates?
<crim> and not a single flame
<crim> which i cant express enough appreciation
<Jucato> jiger: what are you trying to do?
<newbie001> DaSkreech: I'm having trouble with the instructions you gave me
<crim> i will idle here from now on
<DaSkreech> newbie001: Ok
<DaSkreech> These being?
<crim> and am a new convert from xp/slackware to kubuntu
<crim> am really impressed with this OS
<hrp2171> :D
<jiger> Jucato: apt-get update and upgrade
<DaSkreech> crim: Oh no you didn't!
<newbie001> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28800/
<dennister> it is a good os, and a good room
<Jucato> jiger: do you need something from the freecontrib repository?
<jiger> upgrading dapper to edgy
<DaSkreech> xp slash slackware?
<dennister> i have to agree with u crim
<crim> ubuntu/kubuntu has real potential to compete with the likes of windows XP
<newbie001> while apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<DaSkreech> Werd Word!
<crim> well i fieal boot DaSkreech
<crim> dual
<jiger> Jucato: I don't know but I guess some packages which are installed might need to be upgraded as well
<shogouki> jiger: dist-upgrade no ?
<DaSkreech> Oh. I thought you were using them interchangeably
<crim> hehe nope
<Jucato> jiger: ah did you install something from freecontrib? because if you didn't/don't have anything from it, you'd probably be better off disabling it temporarily
<dennister> crim: i think kubuntu still needs some work b4 it can truly compete with xp
<jiger> Jucato: any way to find out?
<crim> does ubantu/kubantu install ATI and NVIDIA drivers by default?
<hrp2171> i drove my home pc crazy: install linux, uninstall linux, install xp, uninstall xp, dual boot linux and xp. repeat.  LOL
<Jucato> er... I don't know...
<DaSkreech> newbie001: do you have a file /etc/init.d/acpid ?
<dennister> for instance, java and flash have to be easier to install
<crim> dennister: ur right, but as far as my linux experiance goes, this is as damn close as its ever been
<jiger> Jucato: wud these be ok? http://plf.zarb.org/mirrors.php
<dennister> hi flaccid
<NDPTAL85> Alright
<DaSkreech> crim: See that's sad :(
<newbie001> DaSkreech: yes
<dennister> yes...i've been struggling for 3 months now with linux
<C-O-L-T> hello I use kUbuntu Dapper and I have an intel card based laptop and my resolution is not widescreen at all. I have installed 915resolution but I can not change pls help.I use a dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<Jucato> dennister: Flash is easier to install on Edgy now. Java, well, licensees..
<crim> whats sad DaSkreech
<NDPTAL85> While in the process of updating to 6.10 my screen just went blank
<flaccid_> hi
<NDPTAL85> Anyone know how to fix this or what went wrong?
<DaSkreech> newbie001: can you do a sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
<DaSkreech> tell me what happens
<dennister> hey lostbyte! how ya doin pal?
<hrp2171> there are so many howtos out that are well written for ubuntu.  i love this OS.
<DaSkreech> crim: You think that Kubuntu is close to Windows Xp
<shogouki> when sun will free java, it will be in th default installation of distros :)
<newbie001> DaSkreech: let's see
<newbie001> acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<Jucato> jiger: the problem is I don't think there's support for Edgy in PLF. not entirely sure
<crim> DaSkreech: what did u think was sad about what i said?
<DaSkreech> crim: I think that windows XP is almost getting close to Kubuntu
<dennister> <-----thinks some of the ops here are just the best
<|lostbyte|> dennister, GoodMorning from here :)
<hrp2171> i'm gonna go. gonna upload Day of Defeat to my Steam install. laters.
<flaccid_> windows xp aint being developed anymore
<DaSkreech> newbie001: strange
<dennister> 2:24 am here
<DaSkreech> newbie001: I guess you could try a runlevel hop
<|lostbyte|> flaccid_, I think its win 2000.
<newbie001> DaSkreech: I'm having some strange problems... I can't boot with the generic modules
<shogouki> 8:24 am here, good morning guys :)
<newbie001> DaSkreech: what is that?
<crim> DaSkreech: honestly ur right, i can write a .doc and burn a .iso and thats all bone stock
<DaSkreech> newbie001: Ohh
<crim> DaSkreech: cant say the same for winxp
<Jucato> ok I need to get some rest...
<flaccid_> |lostbyte|: it is. 2k is win 5, xp is win 5.1
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Thanks a lot man
<newbie001> DaSkreech: going to another runlevel and trying again?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You've been a great help
<dennister> I need to separate my large hda5 single partition...get a separate home partition
<flaccid_> um win nt 5 and win nt 5.1
<DaSkreech> newbie001: what does runlevel give you?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hehe sorry to bail out on you... my eyes are dead tired
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Me too
<newbie001> N 2
<jiger> Jucato: there is. they have put up on their main pages
<dennister> I intend to use the systemrescuecd's qparted, but have a backup question?
<DaSkreech> dennister: May I recommend parted?
<dennister> DaSkreech: ahead of u :)
<DaSkreech> newbie001: ok try a sudo init 1 ; sudo init 2
<Jucato> jiger: ah then you can probably change to some other mirror. I'm not really sure as I have not used PLF
<Jucato> ok bye now :)
* DaSkreech rants about PLF
<NDPTAL85> Oh I just had to touch the keyboard to get the screen to come back on
<dennister> I usually use partimage for image backups...but I don't think it will be appropriate for this?
<DaSkreech> NDPTAL85: Yup
<dennister> i mean, if partimage copies an entire partition exactly, and then I change the partition sizes, the partimage backup will be useless, right?
<joshua__> Has wine not come out with a edgy version?
<newbie001> DaScreech: aaaand.... we are back
<DaSkreech> newbie001: sorry
<flaccid_> joshua__: don't think so
<DaSkreech> Didn't mention about the kicking :)
<joshua__> Would I be safe in adding the dapper repos to install wine?
<shogouki> kubuntu-desktop: Dpend: xorg mais ne sera pas install <- wtf ?
<newbie001> DaScreech: don't worry, for a moment I thought... well... how's X going to take it?
<crim> how do you install through adept manager?  i have files ready to install but nothing happens
<shogouki> i can't install kubuntu-destop ? :/
<DaSkreech> crim: click the Checkmark
<dennister> anyone for an answer to my question? flaccid perhaps?
<crim> DaSkreech: its gray\
<dennister> (flaccid knows what he's doing)
<flaccid_> dennister: need to ask partimage that
<DaSkreech> crim: What does the Magnifying glass look like?
<newbie001> DaScreech: now... runlevel say 6 2
<crim> just an arrow
<crim> let me try something else
<crim> 1 sec
<flaccid_> joshua__: i believe you would be me. i am going to, however i can not say officially on behalf on wine
<DaSkreech> newbie001: Oh I meant the acpid start
<joshua__> It seemed to install.
<newbie001> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid start
* flaccid_ has 13hours for edgy to finish d/l
<newbie001>  * Starting ACPI services...
<newbie001> no [ ok ] 
<newbie001> but...
<newbie001> no error
<flaccid_> newbie001: ps aux | grep acpid
<flaccid_> should see [kacpid]  and also a acpid.socket
<newbie001> flaccid_: yes.. I do
<flaccid_> its going
<newbie001> sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<newbie001> invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed
<DaSkreech> newbie001: ahhh!
<DaSkreech> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<newbie001> ok.. it stopped... let's see now
<newbie001> DaSkreech: thank you!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> Duh
<DaSkreech>  :)
<flaccid_> that was an issue for others on the forum too
<newbie001> :D
<newbie001> so... let's see what happens if I restart this... shall we?
<newbie001> I'll be back
<felixjet> how can i limit speed of kGety ?
<felixjet> kGet*
<DaSkreech> felixjet: I'd assume it's in the settings
<felixjet> is not :(
<felixjet> but since it use wget
<felixjet> maybe its possible to limit it from command line
<felixjet> or wathever
<crim> sight, i lost my phil hendrie mp3s
<crim> sigh*
<newbie001> I'm back
<dennister> did it work?
<flaccid_> felixjet: i have never found a way
<felixjet> :(
<newbie001> well... nothing changed
<flaccid_> felixjet: wget does have --limit-rate
<newbie001> This is my .xsessio-errors when I try to start kde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28802/
<newbie001> I mean....xsession-error
<felixjet> flaccid_:  oh
<felixjet> right
<newbie001> I'm using Xephyr
<newbie001> it worked in dapper
<newbie001> kde without xephyr also works fine
<flaccid_> newbie001: googled yet?
<newbie001> yes
<newbie001> nothing with edgy
<flaccid_> it may not be edgy related
<flaccid_> at least not directly
<newbie001> ok...
<newbie001> the thing is I'm not sure what to search... xephyr crash doesn't work
<flaccid_> search with the various errors
<newbie001> ok
<newbie001> I'll see what I get
<flaccid_> individually
<dennister> in konq, used as a web browser, how do u get rid of the annoying sound that goes off every time you hit enter and send a request unencrypted?
<flaccid_> starting with the first one
<voicu> hi, where can i find a skeleton for the ~/.kde directory? i need to see the default settings (i messed up some stuff)
<flaccid_> voicu: you would need to create a new user, log in once and use that
<flaccid_> i'm not aware of a skeleton that is published
<voicu> oh yeah, thanks
<voicu> i thought there is one somewhere in the filesystem
<xsacha> umm any help? :S when i type "set" i see this shell script??
<xsacha> instead of shell script actually executing
<flaccid_> not that i'm aware of
<flaccid_> the command set will output the current environment variables
<xsacha> yes but it doesnt, it used to
<xsacha> now it's showing some shell script
<newbie001> ok
<newbie001> let's see what I find
<flaccid_> some shell script?
<DaSkreech> xsacha: What are you trying to do?
<DaSkreech> And what are you typing exactly?
<xsacha> "set"
<xsacha> i wanted to look at my values
<xsacha> no wonder everything is messed up
<voicu> hey, i see a script too :D
<xsacha> !pastelin
<xsacha> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastelin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<xsacha> this is what i see when i type set:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28803/
<xsacha> there was too much that it ran out of buffer
<flaccid_> something is broke
<flaccid_> have tried to logout then back in ?
<DaSkreech> flaccid_: You get the environ variables?
<voicu> xsacha: i get the same script too
<flaccid_> yeah Da
<flaccid_> ok then what does xsacha and voicu have in common?
<xsacha> emerald and my compiler stopped working?
<flaccid_> which version of kubuntu are you on?
<voicu> hmm, it looks like a script concerning dpkg, maybe an upgrade to apt or dpkg could have done that
<xsacha> edgy 6.10 clean install
<flaccid_> you, voicu?
<voicu> dapper 6.10 + a lot of updates and installs
<xsacha> is there meant to be a 'set' in /usr/bin/ ?
<voicu> full upgrade
<voicu> whereis set shouldn't return its location?
<voicu> i get nothing
<flaccid_> voicu: you did dapper > edgy upgrade?
<xsacha> it's not in /usr/bin :(   whereis set tells me: set:
<voicu> uh, no
<voicu> only dapper updates + kde 3.5.4
<flaccid_> dapper != 6.10
<voicu> o, sorry, 6.06
<flaccid_> i think set is a bash built-in
<voicu> then maybe an upgrade to bash is the problem? a bug?
<flaccid_> possibly. it would be hard one to search for on bugs.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> xsacha: type set
<xsacha> i did
<flaccid_> also try #bash
<xsacha> and i pasted output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28803/
<DaSkreech> xsacha: No the command "type"
<DaSkreech> type "type set"
<xsacha> oh ok
<xsacha> set is a shell builtin
<flaccid_> i get the same
<flaccid_> xsacha: dpkg -l | grep bash
<flaccid_> xsacha: did you log out and log back in or reboot
<xsacha> i've been rebooting all the time without changing anything
<flaccid_> possibility that something set a variable from a leak (being the shell script)
<flaccid_> ok
<xsacha> well it messed up set, that's for sure
<voicu> but how can a builtin command be messed up?
<voicu> then bash is messed up
<xsacha> at bottom of my .bashrc: if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] ; then    . /etc/bash_completion fi
<xsacha> i should comment it?
<voicu> i don't know. you can try, there cannot be any harm
<calcmandan> I installed a cool KDM.  Unfortunately, the screen is larger than my monitor.  So, I have to move my mouse to the borders of the monitor to scroll to the menu on the KDM screen.  Anyone know how I can increase the resolution on the KDM screen?
<xsacha> ctrl+alt+plus?
<calcmandan> ok, i'll try it.
<calcmandan> would that be a permanent change?
<xsacha> go to system settings-> monitor & display
<xsacha> change it there
<xsacha> brb
<calcmandan> xsacha: Doesn't that change the resolution on my desktop?
<xsacha> woohoo, set is normal now
<xsacha> i commented that out and set just displaying my env
<xsacha> last entry being _= as it should be :D
<xsacha> im using kde, any reason why i should have dbus-launch ?
<jhaquo> hi. i installed ubuntu (gnome) yesterday and then kde, now i have really weird big fonts in kde, can anyone help please?
<newbie001> no luck...
<newbie001> maybe it's too much to ask for help with my xephyr problems... since it is a hack I'm trying to use.
<newbie001> But maybe you could help me with this other problem?
<newbie001> I can't boot using the generic kernels
<newbie001> since I upgraded to edgy
<xsacha> jhaquo: i had exact same thing when i installed KDE from source
<xsacha> try forcing DPI to another value (in fonts)
<xsacha> or setting DisplaySize in xorg.conf
<jhaquo> its weird, fonts are messed up but not in every app
<xsacha> yeah
<jhaquo> some app fonts are HUGE and others they are fine
<xsacha> when i changed DPI, i got huge fonts in konqueror lol
<xsacha> i just ended up setting fonts individually
<jhaquo> sucks :s
<xsacha> but hopefully DisplaySize works for you
<jhaquo> where do i find that?
<xsacha> in xorg.conf, DisplaySize 270 140  or whatever your monitor size is
<newbie001> maybe I'll have to do a fresh edgy install
<jhaquo> whats a good editor?
<jhaquo> for kde?
<xsacha> just put it in xorg.conf, section Monitor..     DisplaySize 403 306 for eg. (monitor lengths in millimetres)
<jhaquo> for gnome it was gedit :p
<xsacha> try kate
<jhaquo> in what folder is that xorg.conf?
<xsacha> alt+f2 : kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhaquo> thx
<stirn> howdy
<jhaquo> ive got plenty of errors in my console
<xsacha> gotta run kdesu from alt+f2 , sudo in konsole
<jhaquo> ok
<xsacha> actually kdesu should work in konsole :S
<xsacha> what was first error?
<noir> hello how do I set firefox as my default browser?
<noir> where is kcontrol?
<msl> noir: I htink you can change it by going to Kmenu -> System Settings -> KDE Components    and changing the default browser
<anders__> hello
<msl> hi anders__
<anders__> after upgrading to edgy, X does not start
<anders__> is this a known problem?
<noir> msl ya I thought that as well didnt work
<jhaquo> [09:48:21]  (annma): in your distro do you have a font setting?
<jhaquo> anyone knows that one?
<treat> my sudo is not working because im using the ldap i guess, i did a "sudo passwd" so i can use su and that is working fine but i can't get kdesu to work =/
<houssem> hello
<houssem> please how to install eclipse on kubuntu ?
<jhaquo> hey! id like to know that one too, i can install eclipse but not the java runtimes :D
<sredna> links
<newbie001> does anyone have any idea how can I debug a problem that happens at boot time before my root partition is mounted?
<sredna> hm, does kubuntu come with a text-mode browser?
<msl> "sudo apt-get install eclipse"    says http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Java_Integrated_Development_Environment_.28Eclipse.29
<jhaquo> yes but that does not install java
<newbie001> www-browser
<treat> remove gij then install sun vm?
<jhaquo> gij?
<houssem> "package eclipse not found" !!! ?
<treat> GNU Interpreter for Java
<treat> houssem: have you enabled universe repositories?
<jhaquo> btw, i come again with my first problem, ive installed kde after installing gnome, now all the non-kde apps have very big fonts, any idea how to change that please?
<msl> sredna: I weem to have w3m and don't remember installing it
<houssem> no! how to do it please ?
<treat> use adept
<treat> like file -> manage repositories i think
<houssem> what's adept ?
<treat> package manager for kubuntu?
<treat> system -> adapt manager
<houssem> ok
<houssem> and then ?
<treat> uncomment the lines with universe in them
<treat> all the packages in universe are unsupported though i think
<houssem> treat: and now ?
<treat> fetch updates
<msl> anyone tried xgl on edgy with a radeon 8500?
<houssem> please how to know my kunbutu dist ?? (dapper, breasy ...)
<flaccid> jhaquo: u fix the gtk font problem?
<DarkWizzard> hey all
<DarkWizzard> I upgraded from dapper to edgy
<Ash-Fox> Does anyone happen to know how one specifies multiple networks to connect to for wireless in /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<DarkWizzard> and I lost internet connection
<houssem> please how to know my kunbutu dist ?? (dapper, breasy ...)
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: multiple?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, well, like a list of wireless networks to connect to, like say the work network, home network and so on?
<Ash-Fox> I've been using a messy script so far todo so.
<flaccid> Ash-Fox: system settings > network settings > profiles
<DHGE> houssem: uname -r  gives?
<Ash-Fox> flaccid, the problem with profiles is that it won't automatically connect to a valid network.
<flaccid> have you tried NetworkManager
<houssem> DHGE: 2.6.15-23-386
<Ash-Fox> Yes, my wireless card refused to connect to any network when that was enabled.
<DHGE> houssem: breezy
<houssem> DHGE: why ?
<flaccid> need to troubleshoot that then
<DHGE> why not?  or look in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> there is a command to find the actual version of ubuntu installed, but can't remember it...
<houssem> DHGE: what's the relation between 2.6.15-23-386 and breezy ?
<Jucato> flaccid: lsb_release -a
<flaccid> yep thats the one Jucato. houssem what does lsb_realease -a return?
<houssem> flaccid: Codename : dapper
<houssem> i have dapper or breezy ?????
<flaccid> dapper with old kernel perhaps?
<houssem> maybe
<flaccid> what is the description: field?
<DHGE> houssem: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Jucato> 2.6.15-23 it the default kernel installed with Dapper
<DaSkreech> Jucato: damn man go to bed!
<houssem> flaccid: Description:    Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<flaccid> its dapper then
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I just took a quick nap. it's just past 4pm here :)
<DaSkreech> It's just like 4am here
<rikai> Well thats a bit of a problem.
<flaccid> houssem: you can upgrade to 6.06.1 or 6.10 (edgy)
<rikai> Kubuntu Edgy doesn't respect the "default browser" option in kde.
<DHGE> houssem: that gives dapper - soory
<houssem> DHGE: ok no prob
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> I upgraded to edgy
<DarkWizzard> and I lost internet connection
<houssem> flaccid: edgy it's the name of the dist ?
<DarkWizzard> Host works
<DarkWizzard> I can retrieve ip adreses to hosts
<DarkWizzard> but I cant connect
<flaccid> houssem: of the version i guest. dapper then edgy is the new one just released.
<DarkWizzard> it says that cannot assign requested address
<flaccid> DarkWizzard: what type of connection is it?
<DarkWizzard> simple cable conection
<DarkWizzard> nothing wireless
<flaccid> simple?
<DarkWizzard> with a simple network card
* sredna now is in a fully working kubuntu edgy desktop :-)
<flaccid> can you ping google.com?
<houssem> i hope that i will not have same poblems of DarkWizzard :)
<DHGE> DarkWizzard: maybe a simple restart of the cable-box does it ...
<DarkWizzard> nope
<DarkWizzard> I tryed
<DarkWizzard> I'm under windows
<flaccid> but host google.com works?
<DarkWizzard> yes
<DarkWizzard> that does
<flaccid> where is the dns server. is it cached?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: This is fascinating
<DarkWizzard> I tryed configuring it with ifconfig
<DarkWizzard> maybe
<Jucato> ??
<DHGE> ifconfig /renew ?
<DaSkreech> I've been testing a friend's machin
<flaccid> DarkWizzard: where is the dhcp server?
<DaSkreech>  I had it booted in a live Cd and installed stress and ran it for two days
<DaSkreech> Now I quickly figured out the memory is screwed
<DaSkreech>  any time I did a probe on it it crashed
<Jucato> oh... :(
<DaSkreech> So I ran the stress test on teh other components
<DaSkreech> but I had it running with the Whole OS in the memory for two days
<DarkWizzard> well
<DarkWizzard> I havent tryed putting it on automatic
<DaSkreech>  i can't get Windows to stay up for 20 minutes without blue screening
<sredna> Something good appears to have happened to font rendering in X
<flaccid> DarkWizzard: maybe thats why
<DarkWizzard> I'll try
<DarkWizzard> hope I'll get it working
<flaccid> sredna: ?
<DarkWizzard> the upgrade wasn't really smooth
<Jucato> in the memory... wow
<DarkWizzard> brb
<DarkWizzard> :)
<DarkWizzard> but I hope not
<DaSkreech> Jucato: So I was going to give him back tonight since I had it running so long with stress tests etc
<sredna> flaccid: An observation. After upgrading, some fonts looks better
<DaSkreech>  Good thing I didn't
<flaccid> sredna: sounds good to me
<DaSkreech> I wonder if the Drives themselves are bad...
<sredna> flaccid: Definately :)
<flaccid> sredna: new theme?
<DHGE> sredna: I found the opposite - there are even some bugs openend on launschpad ...
<Jucato> DaSkreech: excuse me, what browser are you using?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Eh?
<Jucato> nvm...
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Where? on my machine or his?
<flaccid> with linux and apt/debian are upgrades from major release to new major release just as easy as point upgrades?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nvm.
* DaSkreech prods Jucato
<sredna> flaccid: No, my desktop haven't been changed. There is a visible improvement in KHTML too, possibly due to a better selection of installed fonts or configuration it now uses fonts that was ignored before
<flaccid> sredna: fair enough
<sredna> DHGE: I don't know what launchpad is
<flaccid> !launchpad
<DHGE> lucky you ;-)
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sredna> Appearantly something I do not want
<houssem> does gparted runs on kubuntu ???
<DHGE> houssem: qtparted
<ivo___> Hi. Any known problems with x11-common?
<DHGE> or: yes
<ivo___> dist-upgrade isn't running without problems
<houssem> DHGE: what's qtparted ?
<DHGE> guess!
<DHGE> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<houssem> thanks
<ubuntu_> hello
<houssem> how to play divx on kubuntu ?
<DHGE> houssem: do some homework PLEASE!!!  FAQ ...
<houssem> ???!!!!
<DHGE> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<flaccid> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu_> toma ya
<ubuntu_> jajaja
<newbie001> anybody here knows something about grub?
<flaccid> probably
<DHGE> man grub?  ;-)
<chupa> i got a question: im using KDE, and each time X starts, there are Kopete and 2 Konsole windows opened. like it remembered from some time. how can i get rid of them?
<newbie001> yes... man is the man
<flaccid> chupa: turn off restore session
<newbie001> my problem is this: while using generic kernel my root filesystem doesn't get mounted
<chupa> flaccid, where?
<DHGE> chupa: KDE remembers your session - close the apps before logout or search systemsettings and stop KDE's memory there
<flaccid> which i can't remember where it is. can someone help?
<newbie001> "Waiting for root filesystem" is the last thing I get
<flaccid> DHGE: that is incorrect. there is a setting for sessions
<DHGE> ??
<flaccid> chupa:  it is in kcontrol > session manager
<chupa> DHGE, it restores not from last session, but from few days ago.. like it has hung up
<flaccid> chupa: you probably won't start with empty session
<newbie001> my 386 kernel works perfect
<flaccid> won't = want
<newbie001> I don't think man will help me with that
<flaccid> newbie001: perhaps #grub will
<DHGE> chupa: OIC   but I can`t help -- search deep in .kde and delete the session file (DO A BACKUP!)
<newbie001> flaccid, ok... but since this happened after an upgrade to edgy I thought maybe someone knew
<DHGE> newbie001: what does NOT work?
<flaccid> DHGE: not required. kde restores sessions by default with kubuntu
<flaccid> !bugs > newbie001
<DarkWizzard> back
<DarkWizzard> still no net
<DarkWizzard> I can ping around
<DarkWizzard> but when I want to telnet
<DarkWizzard> it says couldn't assign requested address
<flaccid> so you have net
<flaccid> but not telnet?
<newbie001> DHGE: I can't boot using any generic or 686 kernel...
<DarkWizzard> something like that
<robajz> DarkWizzard: do you use a firewall?
<DarkWizzard> I suspect what is causing the problem
<DHGE> newbie001: how many harddisks? SATA?
<flaccid> well you do have net then DarkWizzard
<DarkWizzard> yeah but I turned it off
<DarkWizzard> http://need4linux.extra.hu/howto.php?list=17
<newbie001> DHGE: 1 SATA
<DarkWizzard> this was my old sysctl.conf
<flaccid> DarkWizzard: its most likely firewall or selinux if you run it
<newbie001> DHGE: dual boot
<DarkWizzard> and during the upgrade it asked me to replace it with a new one
<DarkWizzard> I said no
<newbie001> DHGE: worked fine with dapper
<DarkWizzard> how can i reconfigure it ?
<newbie001> DHGE: and works fine with the 386 kernels
<robajz> DarkWizzard: dpkg-reconfigure
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DHGE> newbie001: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst  of 386-kernel and compare
<DarkWizzard> but what packet ?
<DarkWizzard> package
<DHGE> my SATA is a bit slow - I have do do a warm start to get it into booting  - AARGH
<robajz> search the apt repository what package the file belongs to
<DHGE> slow on spinning up I suppose ...
<DarkWizzard> search for what ?
<robajz> DarkWizzard: mmnt :)
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DHGE> dpkg-reconfigure -a   d&r ...
<newbie001> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> thanks
<DHGE> don't ;-)
<newbie001> :D
<newbie001> DHGE as far as I can tell they are the same http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28816/
<robajz> DHGE: dpkg-reconfigure -a reconfigures all packages?
<DHGE> yes ...
<robajz> DHGE: is that necessary? :)
<DHGE> no - d&r means: ducking and running
<robajz> DHGE: ok, now I see - a joke, well I think he is doing it right now :D
<newbie001> DHGE: do you mean I should reconfigure -a?
<DHGE> newbie001: NO
<newbie001> DHGE: ok
<newbie001> DHGE: it's a weird problem....
<robajz> I can't remember how to find a package for a file...
<newbie001> DHGE: maybe a fresh reinstall?
<compudaze> whats the best irc client?
<DHGE> newbie001: no - try some other numbers on boot (hd1,4) or (hd0,3) turn off splash (but you do not come that far anyway)
<DHGE> weird indeed ...
<compudaze> i'm only used konversation and xhcat
<compudaze> xchat rather, anything better?
<Acidic32> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<newbie001> DHGE: ok... I'll try tomorow after getting some sleep
<newbie001> thanks!
<pielgrzym> hello people :) does anybody have localisation problems in kde after upgrading to edgy? I made a clean edgy install and reused my home folder from dapper - now some apps (like adept) aren't in my native language... Pls help :)
<robajz> pielgrzym: try an empty profile
<robajz> pielgrzym: and see what happens
<pielgrzym> robajz: empty profile works ok, but I don't want to spend hours configuring kde from scratch :)
<pielgrzym> I can't figure out where localisation settings are kept ~/.kde/config/locale seems to be empty both in clean and reused profile
<robajz> pielgrzym: a good start, I'd try to delete something under .kde/share/apps/adept ? i'm just guessing
<pielgrzym> no adept folder there :)
<pielgrzym> I already tried that :)
<pielgrzym> the problem is wider
<pielgrzym> for example some system settings are in english and some in polish
<pielgrzym> :)
<pielgrzym> robajz: but thanks for help :)
<robajz> pielgrzym: you're right, then try to reinstall adept? or some language packs?
<pielgrzym> reinstallin language packs seems to be a good idea
<pielgrzym> I can't reinstall half of the system though (thus not only adept is the problem ;) )
<pielgrzym> do you know what are language packs packages names?
<fdoving> pielgrzym: do you know the applications in question are fully translated?
<robajz> pielgrzym: yes :o but now I relize it might not help
<pielgrzym> fdoving: yes, they are fully translated :) system settings dialog for example :)
<pielgrzym> robajz: how did you realize that?
<robajz> pielgrzym: because it is not a system wide issue, it works with empty profile
<pielgrzym> robajz: hmm. I tried deleting setting for applications like adept, but no success :(
<robajz> pielgrzym: try to reset regional settings in kcontrol
<pielgrzym> ok
<IRCMonkeyX> hi, i have ubuntu 6.06 lts, i wanna install kubuntu on it from cd, what should i do ?
<IRCMonkeyX> i wanna try kubuntu too
<pielgrzym> robajz: I'll restart x to change language settings :) brb
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: I gues it would be as simple as "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: i know that option, but my internet connection is limited, no chance to install from cd ? i dont wanna lose my settings and files too
<fdoving> IRCMonkeyX: as ircmonkeyx says, almost, first insert the CD and run 'sudo apt-cdrom add' then 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<IRCMonkeyX> fdoving: where should i write "sudo apt-cdrom add" and i will not lose anything right?
<IRCMonkeyX> by the way, i have xp and ubuntu in pc
<fdoving> 'kmenu -> system -> konsole' and no, you should not loose anything.
<fdoving> if you're able to stay in here during the install, and ask people for help if you get problems, that would help though.
<robajz> fdoving: isn't he in gnome? :)
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: yes i am in gnome
<IRCMonkeyX> how will i get kmenu?
<fdoving> ah.
<fdoving> find the terminal somewhere.
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: in applications menu
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: i know it
<IRCMonkeyX> but
<fdoving> robajz: good thing you noticed. i'm too used to helping kubuntu users :)
<robajz> fdoving: yes :)
<IRCMonkeyX> fdoving: i know that option, but my internet connection is limited, no chance to install from cd ? i dont wanna lose my settings and files too
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: hey, you've alrady said that... dejavu?
<fdoving> IRCMonkeyX: what CD do you have? the livecd?
<IRCMonkeyX> fdoving: yeah live cd, kubuntu company sent it to me
<fdoving> ok, then you can't.
<fdoving> you need the alternate cd, to do alternate stuff.
<fdoving> and then you would have to download it anyway, or have someone download&burn for you.
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: kinda dejavu:) just wanted to make understand my position
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: I understand :o) a bad situation...
<IRCMonkeyX> friends, what happens, if i format ubuntu, than install kubuntu ?
<IRCMonkeyX> what staff should i back up ?
<fdoving> then you'll get kubuntu, without your files.
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: I'd recommend creating a special partition for the new system
<fdoving> backup your /home/username folder.
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: then transfering your home ... yes - fdoving
<IRCMonkeyX> for packages that i downloaded until now ?
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: so you'll be able to revert
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: you can find some in /var/cache/apt...
<alex_> hallo @ all
<alex_> !
<IRCMonkeyX> yes robajz i was asking that path, thankx
<alex_>  can somebody help me? i have a gigabyte board dq-6 with realtek audio! but my audio doesn't work
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: btw it is a good idea to make own partition for /home
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: btw?
<IRCMonkeyX> what is btw:)
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: by the way :)
<IRCMonkeyX> ehehe:)
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: if you plan to try more distros
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: i have suse in my laptop, in pc i have xp and ubuntu, now trying kubuntu too
<IRCMonkeyX> i plan to install kubuntu where was ubuntu, exactly to same partions
<IRCMonkeyX> i hope i do it without making any dumb things
<IRCMonkeyX> i dont wanna lose any data...
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: if you've got enogh place, BACKUP :D
<twosouls82> if not, memorize
<twosouls82> :)
<robajz> :D
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: i am taking, username folder and apt folder
<IRCMonkeyX> is there anything more to back up?
<_JP> are there dapper->edgy upgrade instructions somewhere in the wiki?
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: It depends on what apps you are using
<twosouls82> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<_JP> thanks
<twosouls82> np :)
<bob_jensen> hi all
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: If you just installed ubuntu, that woud be enough
<twosouls82> hih bob_jensen
<bob_jensen> kubuntu 6.10 is one of the best releases ever :)
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: i dont have too many apps, and i only care for my personal files and apt's that i downloaded
<bob_jensen> twosouls82: :)
<bob_jensen> but problem is, on the live cd, all my vt's (ctrl-alt-fX) are "garbled"
<pielgrzym> robajz: it seems whole system is now 'half-translated' - I created a new user and have the same problem :(
<bob_jensen> they just show some dancing green gibberish
<pielgrzym> tried reinstalling language pack but no luck
<bob_jensen> some line and blocks like patter
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: how large is your disk and free space on it?
<bob_jensen> *pattern
<bob_jensen> is it a known problem ?
<robajz> pielgrzym: auch! what have you done?
<IRCMonkeyX> i have 80 gb harddisk , c and d are windows , and ubuntu and swap
<pielgrzym> robajz: now I'm very concerned about another thing - changing users messed up graphics :(((( restarting x did't help only reboot help. This is really an issue :(
<bob_jensen> should i file a bug report ? or is a known problem /
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: If D: is your data partition, is it a FAT32 one?
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: yes sir it is
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: so you can use it as a /home too
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: and i pasted 2gb data from ubuntu to windows at the moment, now i will start to install kubuntu on ubuntu ::)
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: backup your data to D, reorganize it to have the home form
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: then you can mount D as /home
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: it is already done to d, i wanna leave d for windows...
<robajz> pielgrzym: what have you done to the system? :)
<robajz> pielgrzym: you only upgraded?
<pielgrzym> robajz: it's a clean install. I've only installed lvm support and reused my old home folder from dapper
<cox377> whats the best way to upgrade to 6.10?
<pielgrzym> cox377: using a cd
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: now i will install kubuntu, and when it asks for place for kubuntu, i will show ubuntu partions, it will format ubuntu, and install kubuntu, as i hope ?
<pielgrzym> cox377: I destroyed my dapper install trying to upgrade using apt-get
<cox377> pielgrzym: so downloading, burning and upgrading? or a freash install?
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: right?
<cox377> pielgrzym: ahh doesnt sound good then
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX:  right, but think twice :)
<pielgrzym> cox377: fresh install is the best choice if you have more time IMO :)
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: any danger ? pls tell me if there are, new linux user here:)
<cox377> pielgrzym: lol i;ve spent so much time configuring all the settings, is it possible to save all the config settings of the whole system?
<pielgrzym> cox377: the problem with apt-get dist upgrade is that if you're unlucky you can totally mess dependecies
<pielgrzym> cox377: yes, it's possible - just backup your home folder :) and crucial files from /etc :)
<pielgrzym> cox377: yet, I experience some weird tralslation problems after switching in edgy to my old dapper home folder
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: yes, you must be sure which partition you choose. You will loose your current MBR too.
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: will it give error 17:(
<hanan> >:[ I am not impressed by kubuntu/edgy
<hanan> ] :<
<pielgrzym> unfortunetly edgy seems to be not finished - I would put the current version as release candidate not a ready one :(
<pielgrzym> hanan: me neither
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX:  what does error 17 mean ?
<hanan> -_-
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: grub error 17
<pielgrzym> hanan: I get constant problems with edgy.
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: it doesnt open even xp even ubuntu
<hanan> My other machine updated FINE to edgy about 3 weeks ago.... yet this machine won't, after it is declared stable?
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: haven't heard about it...
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: related by loosing current mbr
<cox377> pielgrzym: so i take it then that all settings are in the /etc folder?
<pielgrzym> I wouldn't recommend replacing the whole etc folder :)
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: ah yes, it is easy to recover from te live CD
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: by which command pls tell me, because it is possible to have it?
<pielgrzym> just /etc/fstab if your partition tables didn't change and some other config files like apache config etc.
<alex_> have problems with sources.list can sombody help me? what i have to added 4 w32codecs?
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: grub-install
<cox377> pielgrzym: what about fonts etc etc, the thing is i did find thatit took a long time to config everything to the way i liked it, FF etc etc
<IRCMonkeyX> robajz: ok thanx, now going, i will come back with kubuntu after 30 minutes see you:)
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: but I prefer to have grub on partition, not in MBR
<mike_> root passwort in kubuntu?
<robajz> IRCMonkeyX: see you :)
<hanan> mike_: same as the 1st user's
<hanan> ugh.
<hanan> I will leave before you all hate my presence
<robajz> pielgrzym: You mean edgy is broken by default?
<pielgrzym> robajz: yup - it caused me a lot of grief
<robajz> pielgrzym: I'm running MEPIS, so I can't tell...
<apokryphos> alex_: check the FAQ
<apokryphos> pielgrzym: in what way?
<apokryphos> Edgy has been very good here
<pielgrzym> apokryphos: first it destroyed my dapper (apt-get), than I couldn't run alternate cd (even the cd test did't work)
<apokryphos> pielgrzym: did you follow the full instructions for ugprading?
<apokryphos> *upgrading
<pielgrzym> then I had huge problems partitioning my drive with edgy live cd - due to not seeing mobo controler only seeing external one
<pielgrzym> than edgy live cd installer kept formatiing my / as ext3
<pielgrzym> finally after installing clean edgy
<apokryphos> what would you want it to be? reiser?
<apokryphos> I don't think that's supported, atm, actually
<pielgrzym> It messed up iftab and did't recognize my network cart
<pielgrzym> xfs
<pielgrzym> it is now - the installer finally worked ok
<apokryphos> are you using ndiswrapper for your network card?
<pielgrzym> after making network work
<pielgrzym> I have language problems. damn
<pielgrzym> I don't know what is ndiswrapper
<pielgrzym> there was a wrong mac address in iftab file, and it did't fing ethernet interface, but I fixed that
<pielgrzym> *find
<apokryphos> I see
<pielgrzym> did I mention i had HUGE problems with LVM?
<pielgrzym> because there is no native lvm support in edgy live cd
<pielgrzym> neither in full install
<robajz> pielgrzym: so you are not satisfied at all...
<pielgrzym> npo
<pielgrzym> nope
<pielgrzym> I'm considering moving to gentoo
<abelh> miguel ----estas por ahi
<robajz> pielgrzym: so you can choose to solve current issues or try another distro too...
<pielgrzym> edgy feels too much like mandriva now :(
<apokryphos> pielgrzym: have you filed bug reports on where you encountered problems?
<pielgrzym> not yet
<robajz> pielgrzym: I'd recommend MEPIS
<apokryphos> pielgrzym: why do you say that? Mandriva really is a bit of a mess
<pielgrzym> robajz: mepis is debian basen isn't it?
<robajz> pielgrzym: ubuntu based
<apokryphos> and not just in 'bugs' but in many other things
<pielgrzym> apokryphos: you can see how much trouble caused a single edgy install :(
<pielgrzym> robajz: hm, sounds cool :) I'll check it :)
<houssem> i have ZendStudio and when i want to save it says "you don't have permission" !!!!!!
<apokryphos> still, Gentoo is hardly going to cause the slightest pain relief 8)
<robajz> pielgrzym: but try to take a little effort to solve current issues, it's a good practice
<pielgrzym> apokryphos: and now I can't figure out why edgy is half translated on my system :(
<pielgrzym> robajz: thats why I'm still here ;)
<beanie_> hey guys, i have trouble with my networkconnection. if i start up i run a script wich changes my mac-adresse. after this my network gives my a "network unreachable" back. then i must go to the kdecenter und must disable eth1 and enable eth1. than everything works. i dont want to go to the kdecenter everytime
<apokryphos> pielgrzym: if youv'e got non-kde related issues, #ubuntu is really a better place for questions
<robajz> pielgrzym: so where is the problem, is it still the adept?
<pielgrzym> yesterday I was totally frustrated after 8 hours of messy edgy install, today I've got a lot of good will :)
<houssem> please i need help !!
<pielgrzym> apokryphos: I'll ask there :)
<pielgrzym> robajz: the problem now seems to be a system wide problem :(
<robajz> pielgrzym: ok have you looked at locales?
<pielgrzym> apokryphos: did I mention that user switching causes screen rendering to go to total mess? this is a know issiue
<houssem> i have ZendStudio and when i want to save it says "you don't have permission" !!!!!!
<pielgrzym> robajz: reinstalled them a minute ago, but no luck :( maybe reboot will help?
<robajz> pielgrzym: you may try.
<pielgrzym> ok, so I'm rebooting :)
<robajz> pielgrzym: wait :)
<pielgrzym> a questione
<pielgrzym> question
<ju_> bonsoir
<robajz> pielgrzym: if you run "locale" what do you see?
<pielgrzym> why there are two language packeges: language-pack-pl and the same language-pack-kde-pl?
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<robajz> pielgrzym: I think the first one depends on the others
<houssem> i have ZendStudio and when i want to save it says "you don't have permission" !!!!!!
<pielgrzym> after running locale I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28824/
<houssem> i have ZendStudio and when i want to save it says "you don't have permission" !!!!!!
<houssem> please i need help !!
<pielgrzym> houssem: how do you run it?
<pielgrzym> robajz: locale produces: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28824/
<houssem> pielgrzym: from a shourtcat on the desktop
<GnarusLeo> can anyone help me with firefox 2.0? I get this error: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<robajz> pielgrzym: taking a look...
<pielgrzym> robajz: thnx :)
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<GnarusLeo> Error: Aborting: no font found
<GnarusLeo> wops
<cox377> lol
<pielgrzym> apokryphos: there is one thing I like in edgy though :) a really nice default (generic) kernel :)
<pielgrzym> houssem: tried looking in the shorcut properties?
<robajz> pielgrzym: there you see it... there might be no pl_PL locales
<ju_> hello
<pielgrzym> pl_PL?
<ju_> do you know if the upgrade is automatic from dapper to udgy?
<pielgrzym> ju_: it isn't
<robajz> pielgrzym: try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales"
<pielgrzym> ju_: better download a cd - upgrading using apt-get can be dangerous :)
<pielgrzym> robajz: ok :)
<ju_> pielgrzym: thanx a lot :)
<Electrolyte> Can ANYONE explain to me how to remove k3d from dpkg for updating?
<Electrolyte> It ALWAYS fails, and I just cannot remove it when ever I do anything with APT>
<Electrolyte> Really starting to heck me off.
<robajz> Electrolyte: you should have a look at apt configuration
<houssem> pielgrzym: the owner isn't root
<robajz> Electrolyte: man apt,conf or so
<pielgrzym> robajz: I'll give it a reboot or at least a x restart :)
<Electrolyte> Ok robajz
<houssem> pielgrzym: how to modify it ???
<robajz> pielgrzym: ok...
<pielgrzym> houssem: who is the owner? what are the privilages? I'll be back in a minute - just a reboot :)
<Electrolyte> robajz: That didn't really help :/
<houssem> pielgrzym: the owner is houssem a simple user
<pielgrzym> houssem: try running it from console and see if it gives a more detailed output :)
<robajz> Electrolyte: I think it is about apt preferences, there should be an option to tell apt to keep some package varsion
<Electrolyte> No, it isn't apt doing this.
<Electrolyte> It's only dpkg.
<Electrolyte> I removed k3d, yet dpkg doesn't get it.
<robajz> Electrolyte: yes apt manages DPKG
<alex_> how to install audio codecs like mp3 wma ...
<apokryphos> alex_: read the FAQ
<apokryphos> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<houssem> pielgrzym: no i can't start it from a console
<robajz> Electrolyte: you removed it by "apt-get remove k3d"?
<Electrolyte> Yes.
<houssem> pielgrzym: "This Application has Unexpectedly Quit: Invocation of this Java Application has caused an InvocationTargetException. This application will now exit. (LAX)"
<Electrolyte> But it still tries to update it :/
<pielgrzym> robajz: it didn't help
<apokryphos> Electrolyte: try some of dpkg's force remove options: man dpkg
<pielgrzym> houssem: hm, that's odd - did you install it using a deb package?
<robajz> Electrolyte: or "apt-get remove k3d --purge"?
<houssem> pielgrzym: no
<houssem> pielgrzym: it's an archive
<robajz> pielgrzym: has the locale output changed?
<Electrolyte> robajz:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Electrolyte> That's what I get all the time.
* apokryphos wonders if people really mean k3d and not k3b
<Electrolyte> It is k3d.
<robajz> Electrolyte: then you've got some error in dpkg db
<apokryphos> !info k3d
<Electrolyte> If I could find the postbit link I would post the entire error.
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0.35-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 9344 kB, installed size 41844 kB
<robajz> Electrolyte: try apt-get install -f
<apokryphos> I see
<Electrolyte> Same error robajz.
<pielgrzym> robajz: it's clean now
<Electrolyte> What's the link to postbit or what ever it was called?
<Electrolyte> I'll upload the entire error.
<pielgrzym> robajz: but the locale is still mixed :(
<houssem> pielgrzym: it's an archive
<eilker> robajz: hi kubuntu here, i am ircmokeyx
<robajz> pielgrzym: did you just restart X or reboot? this is strange :) and the empty profile now?
<pielgrzym> it's a java app?
<pielgrzym> I rebooted
<pielgrzym> I don't want to run another profile, because it crashes my display :(
<robajz> eilker: how are you doing?
<houssem> !owner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about owner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<houssem> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<eilker> robajz: i installed kubuntu without any problem, but now, it doesnt see my windows drives c and d, what should i do to see windows drives from kubuntu
<Electrolyte> robaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28829/
<Electrolyte> robajz*
<Electrolyte> I'll brb, lunch :/
<BlueEagle> Hi all. I am currently attempting to set up kubuntu edgy, but I am unable to edit the partition table manually as the partitioning program doesn't start on step 5 of 6. This is the same problem that I had when setting up Kubuntu dapper. Anyone got a pointer to a work-around for this?
<robajz> eilker: run kcontrol, there is disk management I think
<robajz> Electrolyte: bad thing, something with the python? try aptitude and its solutions
<Electrolyte> aptitude?
<robajz> yes it is a command line app
<robajz> I use it whenever ther is a problem with dependencies
<robajz> eilker: have you managed it?
<eilker> robajz: yes sir, now trying with amarok
<eilker> robajz: i cant listen to mp3, should i do sth to listen to mp3? i controlled voice, it is ok in system
<BlueEagle> Sooo.. noen of you hasn't encountered a crashing qparted during installation? Could it be a locale problem as I chose norwegian as my locale?
<BlueEagle> none*
<buz> !RestrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<buz> this will explain how to listen to mp3
<Electrolyte> robajz: I don't understand how I'm supposed to use aptitude to remove the broken k3d package.
<robajz> Electrolyte: It will tell you the most about what's going on
<robajz> eilker: yes the restricted formats
<ubuntu__> hello
<kili> My kubuntu suddenly won't boot
<robajz> try to find k3d package in aptitude, install it, remove it...
<robajz> Electrolyte: look at dependencies then... errors displayed
<eilker> robajz: what should install k3d ?
<robajz> eilker: I'm sorry, that was for Electrolyte
<eilker> ohh:)
<Electrolyte> robajz: It says it's already installed.
<Electrolyte> But aqsis (UNSATISFIED) is in red.
<robajz> there should be force switch or so...
<robajz> to Electrolyte
<kili> kernel 2.6.17-10, if I use safemode (or whatever it's called), it ends with last message: Setting input device: PC Speaker (/dev/input/input1) (I should have written it down, I guess)
<kili> the same kernel worked before
<robajz> Electrolyte: there are solutions on the bottom, try , . e
<BlueEagle> The output I get in syslog when qparted crashes is http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/226177 It seems that NTFS is not supported. Now I do have some NTFS partitions, but I'm not going to do anything about them as I have got ext3 and reiserfs partitions also set up.
<kili> earlier kernel 2.6.17-10 ends at hardware detection, 2.6.15-27 shows just blank screen
<robajz> Electrolyte: aptitude will suggest romovals, and so
<Electrolyte> There's loads of packages to be installed :/
<Electrolyte> 1 install, 23 keeps, 2 downgrades.
<kili> sorry - earlier is 2.6.15-26
<robajz> Electrolyte: look into it by "e"
<Electrolyte> I am.
<Electrolyte> It wants to install xorg :S
<robajz> Electrolyte: what will be installed and what downgraded?
<kili> all the kernels worked before
<Electrolyte> Install xorg, downgrade libglul-mesa and mesa-common-dev
<robajz> Electrolyte: I'd accept it
<Electrolyte> So ! then?
<robajz> yes
<robajz> Electrolyte: then g
<kili> does anyone know how to debug it?
<franz> (newbie question) hello :-) how can i install java 1.4.2 in my kubuntu?
<robajz> franz: I think this is in the FAQ
<twosouls82> !search java
<ubotu> Found: javappc,sunjava,multijava,javadebs,azureus,limewire,flash64bit,java,torrent
<twosouls82> !sunjava
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<franz> i see :) thanks robajz :-) sorry for not noticing that faq earlier :-)
<franz> thanks twosouls82 :-)
<tearran> yay was here for same reason ty
<twosouls82> np :)
<Electrolyte> robajz: Done, for some reason it removed more and install beryl/emerald :/
<Electrolyte> k3d is still broken though.
<robajz> if you try "apt-get install -f" again?
<Electrolyte> Same error.
<robajz> haven't you modified apt sources?
<Electrolyte> Only multiverse and universe.
<Electrolyte> And I have a feeling restarting X is going to screw my system up after what it installed :/
<dapper-daniel> Hi! I have an problem after updating to edgy
<dapper-daniel> kde does not want to mount my usb sticks anymore
<twosouls82> can all "/var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15*" files be deleted now I run Edgy? I assume yes, but have been told not to assume :P
<twosouls82> ?
<robajz> Electrolyte: Well, you'll have to ask another apt/dpkg expert, I'm out of advices :(
<Electrolyte> Gonna log out then back in to see if xorg crashed after the stuff was installed - brb.
<dapper-daniel> I get this error message:
<dapper-daniel> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Electrolyte> Good, xorg didn't break.
<robajz> Electrolyte: great! :)
<eilker> friends what should i do to listen to mp3?
<hume> i have a korganizer-calendar that I synchronize between two computers and with a palm. When displayed on one of the computers, all events are offset two hours. On the other computer it is not so. But since it is synced the file must be identitcal (or??). Any ideas on what settings this might concern?
<flo_> different timezones on the pc's ?
<robajz> eilker: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<morbid88> okay, I need help with the upgrade to Kubuntu 6.10. I tried following the steps for an upgrade from 6.06, but now I'm stuck with a command prompt apt-get cannot configure acpid.
<morbid88> er... HELP?
<eilker> robajz: thanks sir
<yacoob> hm, help.
<yacoob> which package holds the fglrx kernel driver?
<twosouls82> is there a fix for the ***stack smashing*** but of Firefox yet?
<twosouls82> s/but/bug/
<robajz> eilker: :)
<robajz> bye
<kevin> Hi all!
<wk_> hello, does the radeon driver support the ati mobility radeon 9000 (M9)
<morbid88> hi guys. Can anyone help me resolve an upgrade problem? acpid won't update and now all I have is a command line.
<eilker> robajz: going ? if so bye:)
<serenity> cpk2: have you any experience re group booting from a wirefire HDD?
<serenity> by the way, its me *jende* ;-)
<hume> flo_, sorry, didnt see your post earlier: no, set to Sweden both, in KDE, but are there other places to check?
<mock> hi
<Johnsandman> hmmm the dutch ubuntu archive is not working properly I changed it to be "belgium" and I can download everything so nl has something strange there
<mock> the source.list of the unstable version of edgy is different of the stable version?
<Johnsandman> I have the stable one
<morbid88> I think I'm lagging
<anders__> ad
<anders__> a
<anders__> ad
<morbid88> hi guys. I'm trying this again 'cos I have network problems. Can someone help me set up acpid manually? it won't update with the 6.10 upgrade.
<|lostbyte|> What does "The following packages have been kept back:" mean ?
<wimpies> For some odd reason my GL screensaver no longer work.  glxgears does work so I presume that opengl is active on my card
<wimpies> lostbyte : were not installed but were available but depend on packages that are not to be installed
<RogueJediX> Hey. I seem to have accidentally set my keyboard layout to another locale. How do I change it?
<hume> any other ideas on what might cause my calendars to dispaly differnet times?
<wimpies> system settings ?
<wimpies> hume : timezone ?
<|lostbyte|> ok
<morbid88> can anyone help me? I can't seem to upgrade to 6.10, and I'm stuck with a command line 'cos acpid won't configure.
<RogueJediX> wimpies: KDE detected it properly, but when I type stuff in console pushing the arrow keys gives out characters ABC and D
<hume> wimpies, you mean kde system settings?
<wimpies> hume : yes
<RogueJediX> Or were you not talking to me? In which case: whoops, sorry.
<wimpies> rogejedix : ah console ... you  mean konsole or the character based console?
<RogueJediX> wimpies: konsole
<sredna> Where in the KDE menu is KMail (kubuntu edgy)??
<hume> wimpies, but where is time zone setting? country and region setting?
<wimpies> hume : click right on you clock application  (if you have it as an applet in your panel)
<wimpies> sredna : try using kontact
<sredna> wimpies: No way :-)
* sredna likes kmail
<hume> wimpies, set to local there, that is Eorope/ Stockholm same as the palm and the other computer
<sredna> I have it running, I just wonder why it's not in the Internet menu
<wimpies> kmail is plugin in kontact
<twosouls82> hume: use the search field in kcontrol to find (systemsettings) modules
<sredna> wimpies: I know, I just dislike kontact, or rather, I prefer running the applications seperately
<twosouls82> :\
<wimpies> roguejedix : only in konsole you have problems with you arrow keys ? only with arrow keys or also with home
<wimpies> perhaps you need to add kmail by hand to the menu ...
<RogueJediX> wimpies: Home gives me the letter H
<sredna> wimpies: ... which is a bit odd :)
<hume> wimpies, find only that it is the same region set on both computers
<wimpies> sredna : it might have been judged obsolete or perhaps just an omission
<sredna> Hm, korganizer is hidden too
<wimpies> roguejedix : in settings my keyboard is set to xfree 4.3x
<sredna> But some apps that are in kontact are present, ie akregator
<wimpies> sredna : if you start kontact and close the sidebare there is no different with kmail
<wimpies> hume : if you run date on both systems in a konsole ... are they the same ?
<RogueJediX> wimpies: Same here. XFree 4.x.x
<sredna> wimpies: Yes there is, even if not a visible difference.
<wimpies> sredna : which is because I just ran kmail by hand and see not difference
<hume> wimpies, well, 6 min difference, otherwise identitcal
<wimpies> calendar has a timezone option too ... perhaps that is wrong ?
<hume> korganizer?
<hume> if i open the time-settings in korganizer i just come to the same kde settings..?
<wimpies> have you perhaps changed the timezone and 'moved' the times ?
<sredna> Well, I'll try kontact for a while, afterall it's been a while since I did that last
<sheft> Hi, is AIGLX included in Kubuntu edgy like it is in Ubuntu edgy?
<_vge> yes
<sheft> Where can I read on how to enable it?
<_vge> it's enabled by defaul as far as i know
<sheft> _vge: not for me...
<sheft> i upgraded from 6.06
<_vge> what are you trying to do?
<_vge> and so did i
<sheft> i want aiglx :)
<sheft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To-Xypt9RCc
<sheft> that
<sheft> my window behaivour aint like that
<Felix18> Hi
<sheft> and I cant rotate my desktops like he does in the video.
<Felix18> wie kann ich den unter Ubuntu Firefox 2.0 installieren?
<Felix18> (edgy)
<twosouls82> Felix18: English bitte, our German isn't that good
<Felix18> oh how to install firefox 2.0 under edgy?
<Felix18> is an apt-get install firefox enough?
<_vge> sheft: it's beryl/composite over the aigxl, basically you just need beryl paggage
<twosouls82> Felix18: as far as I can tell it has a bug in it, and isn't installable
<_vge> try apt-get install beryl
<RogueJediX> Is there a console command that lets you choose a keyboard layout from a list or something?
<rikai> I REALLY wish there was a firfox 1.5 or 2.0 compatible version of this firefox skin... ~.~;
<twosouls82> Felix18: normally that would be sufficient
<Felix18> ok
<Felix18> thx
<twosouls82> est tut mir leit
<twosouls82> :)
<sheft> _vge:  do i just do sudo apt-get  install beryl
<_vge> ya, it can do some of the things that compix can, but not all
<_vge> but it's n+1 times easier to install  ;)
<sheft> _vge: ok, ill sudo apt-get it
<_vge> wait
<_vge> you need to add a repo
<_vge> lemme check it
<vyoman> <Felix18> firefox kommt dem ubuntu 6.10
<sheft> ok
<vyoman> einfach adep manager und firfox in den filter eingeben
<_vge> sheft: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main-edgy
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<_vge> add that to your sources list, do update and then install the beryl paggage
<_vge> more help you can get at #beryl channel
<houssem> houcem
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> I have a question
<ubuntu_> im trying to install kubntu on a newly made partition, does it have to be FAT32 or can it be NTFS ?
<_vge> ubuntu_: make it ext3
<vyoman> <uboto> what about japanese users?
<Jucato> ubuntu_: neither. it must be ext3 or something Linux-compatible
<ubuntu_> oh
<Jucato> ubuntu_: I mean one of the Linux filesystems
<ubuntu_> I created the partition in windows XP because when I open the kubnut install and press manually edit parition table then the table is empty and I cant change anything
<xsacha> you can create the partition on the kubuntu live cd
<ubuntu_> I should be able to create it but I cant
<xsacha> using a variety of programs like some variation of parted, or fdisk..
<xsacha> but the windows ones wont work
<houssem> i've upgraded from dapper to edgy and now getting xserver not to work, when doing apt-get upgrade and also dist-upgrade, it says that it kept the xserver* packages and it wont upgrade it,what do you suggest medoing ?
<xsacha> try to boot up livecd and look at qtparted or some other programs that write to partition table
<ubuntu_> im on the live cd at the moment
<ubuntu_> I just found the QTparted
<xsacha> good
<ubuntu_> I will try to see what I can do :P
<ubuntu_> qtparted doesnt seem to work properly, while it scans my partitions it crashes :o
<twosouls82> !whatis beryl
<twosouls82> !search what
<ubotu> Found: usernames,doesn't work,edgyfinal,banned,what,katapult,version,kdesu,equivalents,password
<twosouls82> :\
<twosouls82> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> !what beryl
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots  -  Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<ubuntu_> i'll go check if I can do anything on XP or not
<ubuntu_> be back soon
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> sorry, my bad
<twosouls82> thanks Jucato, I will keep that one in mind
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> no harm done.
<twosouls82> Jucato: I found out what it is, but it doesn't seem to use xgl, does it?
<houssem> $this->sms_mo->setErreur(47);
<houssem> 				$this->sms_mo->setWsStatus(1);
<Jucato> twosouls82: it does. beryl is just a fork of compiz
<houssem>  i've upgraded from dapper to edgy and now getting xserver not to work, when doing apt-get upgrade and also dist-upgrade, it says that it kept the xserver* packages and it wont upgrade it,what do you suggest medoing ?
<twosouls82> Jucato: installing it doesn't have xgl as a dependidy, that's why the confusion and question
<Jucato> ah
<twosouls82> but it should?
* twosouls82 dives into it
<twosouls82> thanks again
<Jucato> I think it should
<twosouls82> Jucato: "a combined window manager and compositing manager that runs on top of Xgl", so you're right.. how odd
<ubuntu_> I deleted my partition so now I have 6gb unallocted drive space
<ubuntu_> but qtparted still crashes
<BlueEagle> ubuntu_: Good thing I'm not the only one suffering from that. Well it's a slight comfort anyways. First off: Are you using a serial ata disk? (sata)
<ubuntu_> yes I have a sata disk
<BlueEagle> ubuntu_: Ok. Now, after clearing the 6GB of space have you still got partitions on that disk?
<ubuntu_> yes, I have 10hb partition for xp, and 130gb partition for just stuff and 6gb unallocted
<ubuntu_> 10gb*
<BlueEagle> ubuntu_: Are any of those partitions logical partitions or are they just primary partitions?
<ubuntu_> xp partition is primary, other should be logical
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, have you tried Gparted ...it's abit more forgiving and stable from most reports
<Zarephath> Hi everyone...I am having problems with SystemSettings network sharing...I want to add a share and put it in Admin mode...but everyting is greyed out and I can't select the add button or anything else for that matter?
<houssem>  i've upgraded from dapper to edgy and now getting xserver not to work, when doing apt-get upgrade and also dist-upgrade, it says that it kept the xserver* packages and it wont upgrade it,what do you suggest medoing ?
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: is gparted on the live cd?
<ubuntu_> there is gtparted
<ubuntu_> but it doesnt work
<BlueEagle> error message?
<BluesKaj> yes bluea , i use it
<BluesKaj> blueagle
<ubuntu_> no it scans my partitions and at 50% it just shuts down
<Zarephath> houssem: You could look for the force option when doing dist-upgrade
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Well that could have keept me from having to boot windows and installing pqamgic. :)
<lupine_85> sudo fdisk -l (that's L) will give you a proper look at the partition table p:)
<ubuntu_> is sudo fdisk on the live cd?
<BluesKaj> partiton magic can kill a hard drive ...gotta be real careful with it
<pielgrzym> which command opens the nifty kubuntu system settings dialog?
<xsacha> ubuntu_ did you RESIZE your ntfs partition?
<ubuntu_> yes
<houssem> Zarephath: please can you give more explication ?
<xsacha> oh god
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: I know that. However it did correctly detect the error generated by *nix fdisk when re-arranging the partition table and wrongly truncating the extended partition so that there were free (and unusable) space after it.
<ubuntu_> thats bad?
<BluesKaj> yeah BlueEagle, Gparted will help you get that space back ...that also happen to me
<Zarephath> houssem: Yes read the man page for apt-get dist-upgrade...there should be an option switch that will let you 'force' the xserver install...also you could join #ubuntu+1 and ask the people involved with edgy
<BluesKaj> err happened
<twosouls82> beryl looks nice, and all the bugs of xgl seem to be gone :)
<Zarephath> No kde gurus in here huh?
<ccc> pielgrzym: systemsettings
<ubuntu_> xsacha why did you say oh god, did I do something wrong?
<pielgrzym> ccc: thanks a lot :)
<yhcir> i just installed ubuntu edgy, and i want to have kde and gnome both installed. So i did aptitude kde-desktop and kde works fine, however some of my windows (firefox for example) looke lik they are running in gnome
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Well I'm in the midst of moving two ext3 partitions so that kubuntu can "use unallocated space". That should get the installer running.
<ccc> yhcir: well, firefox is a gtk app
<xsacha> ubuntu_: does your windows still boot?
<ubuntu_> yes it does
<ubuntu_> I didnt touch the partition where my XP is
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, save one ext3 for swap ...between 500mb and 1G if you can
<ubuntu_> I had 2 partitions, one for xp and other for my stuff, then I took 5gb out of the stuff partition
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: I have already got swap set up.
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: However I did notice that kununtu installer made a swap partition anyways.
<BluesKaj> ok , merge the 2 ext3 then
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Why would I want to do that?
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: I've got one for music/media and one for /home
<ubuntu_> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:
<ubuntu_> SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda)
<ubuntu_> The following partitions are going to be formatted:
<ubuntu_> partition #6 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<ubuntu_> partition #3 of SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3
<Zarephath> Yes but you are talking about a mount path versus and actual disk partition
<ubuntu_> can someone translate this?
<BluesKaj> ok , then if yer happy with that , NP :)
<Zarephath> You can just as easily create those mount points on the same partition
<BlueEagle> ubuntu_: I thought you had only three partitions and the 6gb of unallocated space...
<ubuntu_> I have 2 partitions now and 6gb of unallocted
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: You have a device named sda and it is going to make a swap partition on #6 and a ext3 filesystem partition on partiton #3
<eilker> hi people, how can i add to panel "show desktop button" ???
<Zarephath> However you may have data on those partitions...we don't know
<ubuntu_> I dont want to loose any data
<BluesKaj> the fewer partitions the better was advice given to me by an old pc guru ...this business of seperate partitins for various uses holds no advantages unless it's for security purposes
<ubuntu_> thats why I asked
<pielgrzym> is there a way to search translations in launchpad??
<ubuntu_> I dont know hich partitions are #6 and #3
<ubuntu_> which
<BlueEagle> that's the 23gb partition moved... only one to go... :)
<ubuntu_> I dont know what should I do, I have 2 partitions with stuff I need and 6b of unallocted for linux, but I dont know how can I get linux on it
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: Ok the best thing to do is boot back into windows...right click the computer icon
<Zarephath> then select manage
<Zarephath> go to disk management..then you can see the descriptive name of the partition and the partition number
<pielgrzym> is there a way to search translations in launchpad??
<mainali> can someone please tell me how can i remove the bouncing cursor thing? I just can't find the option
<DeadSouL> How to connect WPA protected wireless networkWireless assistant only supports WEP protected networks...
<DeadSouL> How to connect WPA protected wireless network?* Wireless assistant only supports WEP protected networks...
<ubuntu_> ok zarephath I will go and try to get smarter :P
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, I recommend Gparted for assigning the 6mb partition ext3 (Linux) status
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: This is only good for knowing what the windows partitions are...if you have linux partitions they will show up with size..but you won't know what is what
<mainali> someone, please, help :-(
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: Not and issue of smarter...is an issue of being more educated...don't be so rough on yourself...
<ubuntu_> I would try to use gtparted but when it scans for partitions it at 50% it just closes
<BluesKaj> mainali, just ask your question
<yhcir> is there any way i can make firefox look nice under kde? it seems to have thick black lines around toolbars and stuff
<mainali> how can i remove the bouncing cursor thing?
<ubuntu_> be back soon, I will go under xp
<mainali> BluesKaj: i know it's somewhere in kde settings, but i just can't turn off the bouncing cursor notification
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: I have been following your conversation somewhat...not completely...however before you go resizing anything you need to be aware where you are able to safely make the space for ubuntu/kubuntu :-)
<BlueEagle> mainali: It should stop bouncing by itself after a while. If you want to disable it completely I think I saw an option for that in the control panel.
<mainali> BlueEagle: yes, I want to turn it off completely, but i can't find the option anywhere in control panel :-(
<Jucato> mainali: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<BlueEagle> mainali: Well I'll have to finish off moving this 2nd partition and then reinstall kubuntu then I can see if I can find it. In the mean time you might want to google it. :)
<Zarephath> mainali: systemsettings -->panel --> launch feedback
<mainali> :-)
<BlueEagle> ...or do as zarephath sais because he's already found it. :)
<Jucato> Zarephath: are you on Dapper?
<BluesKaj> mainali, sorry i can't find it either
<Zarephath> Jucato: Yes...however it is PPC(Apple Mac)
<Jucato> mainali: are you on Dapper or on Edgy?
<Jucato> Zarephath: ah I was just wondering. is Launch Feedback in Dapper's System Settings?
<mainali> Jucato: I'm on edgy
<Jucato> mainali: ah so you need KControl to set the Launch Feedback settings (that bouncy cursor)
<Zarephath> Jucato: wait one
<Jucato> Zarephath: thanks :)
<mainali> Jucato: Thanks!!
<wassup> yo, wassup
<wassup> I have a Q:
<wassup> what program needed to do screenshots and screencasts
<wassup> ?
<wassup> on linux
<Zarephath> Jucato: Yep...it is there..open system settings, then click the panel icon..and it has launch feedback in there as an option
<momal> any one have an suggestions on a good basic video editor mainly just to spilt videos and put videos together and maybe few little effects... but able to open and encode pretty much any format
<Jucato> wassup: screenshots = ksnapshot (already installed)
<Jucato> Zarephath: thanks
<wassup> thanks
<Zarephath> Jucato: NP
<wassup> and screencasts?
<Jucato> wassup: there's anapp called Screenkast. you might want to look into that
<Jucato> there's another screencast app, I'm not sure of the name, though
<Zarephath> momal: Only check out doom9.org they should have some stuff listed...as well try videohelp.com I believe...they have a page with just different programs that will allow you to do what you need..both windows linux and macintosh
<momal> thanks :)
<Zarephath> NP
<Zarephath> momal: http://www.videohelp.com/tools
<momal> thanks ^_-
<Zarephath> momal: Yep a kewl site...even has hardware reviews for players and a ton of howto's...heh
<Zarephath> bummer...I seem to be able and answer other peoples questions...but no my own.. :-(
<BluesKaj> adept is stuck waiting for headers now for 10 mins ...are the Edgy sources changed or broken ?
<alitis4> hello, in kubuntu 6.10 edgy, has bluettoth support?
<jerre>  i download edy today,is it possible to upgrade to edgy from dapper with the help of the cdrom
<Zarephath> BluesKaj: Sometimes it can vary...if it isn't working right then that may very well be the issue..
<zsolt> speak hungarian anybody?
<BluesKaj> Zarephath, :) maybe you can answer this one ...since i updated kde my screensaver and my network printer stopped working
<Zarephath> alitis4: I do believe
<alitis4> i will first use kubuntu in my life
<alitis4> hehehe
<Zarephath> BluesKaj: Hmm...not sure..can you still access it in sytemsettings?
<alitis4> my other pc stuck on hotplug enable on slack
<esaym> you can upgrade to edgy from the cdrom yes
<jerre> @esaym  would u please tell me the steps
<Zarephath> alitis4: You more than likely won't see that happen with kubuntu...it does have an option under system settings in kde..I would assume you need to install the packages that enable bluetooth
<esaym> one sec
<Zarephath> esaym: Only if you download the disk(s)
<esaym> its down at the bottom of the page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<esaym> Upgrading from 6.06 LTS If you have a Kubuntu 6.10 CD, put it in the drive, and run apt-cdrom from the command line. Then follow the instructions above.
<BluesKaj> Zarephath, screensaver works perfectly in the "test" . it shutsoff the desktop in the set time but doesn't access the pictures folder that i've assigned
<Jucato> *Alternate Install CD only*
<Zarephath> esaym: Kewl..didn't see that...
<esaym> alternate install cd only though??
<Jucato> esaym: yes. you can't use the Desktop CD as a repository
<esaym> oh, thanks ;)
<Zarephath> BluesKaj: In that case I would think it is something that is broke in edgy for the time being..I don't know what file to edit to check it out...look in your home folder using a term and go to the hidden .kde folder and look around...you might find the confi file there..
<Zarephath> *config*
<zsolt> Hi. I don't speak english, but a bit. I have a notebook with intel 915/910GML video-chipset.... I use the new 6.10 kubuntu. The GL, 3D is not good, my computer, and the graphics is very slow. What the problem? (Who answer for me, try to be simple, because i don't understand, please. thx.)
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: How did you make out?
<ubuntu_> im even more confused
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: Because?
<ubuntu_> I kinda created a new partition out of that unallocated space, I made a new ext3 primary partition
* Zarephath waves to Dr_Willis
<ubuntu_> but the kubuntu installer has the same problem as qtparted , they both crash while scanning partitions
<ubuntu_> so I cant change my partition table in linux
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: Ok did you create a swap too? You have to have at least a swap parition and the partition to install to
<ubuntu_> yes I created swap
<ubuntu_> 500mb
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: The only thing you can do is drop back to command line and use fdisk...be warned if you delete the wrong partitions here you will kill your windows stuff potentially
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: I think you were saying the drive is sda?
<ubuntu_> yes
<Zarephath> and is it a firewire drive?
<ubuntu_> umm, dont know
<esaym> yea try fdisk to get you basic partition table down
<ubuntu_> I dont feel at home in linux, how do I get that fdisk thing open?
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: Is it a hard drive installed in the computer? Or attached via firewire connection as a external hard drive?
<ubuntu_> it's inside the computer
<ubuntu_> so I guess its not firewire
<Zarephath> Ok..more than likey a real scsi drive then...which is good ;-)
<Zarephath> what you will need to do is to ( I assume you are booting to ubuntu live cd)..then when it is booted up open a term
<ubuntu_> I have the terminal open
<DeadSouL> How to connect WPA protected wireless network? Wireless assistant only supports WEP protected networks...
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: then type fdisk /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> WEP is smore secure isn 't it ?
<DeadSouL> How to open wpasupplicant program on Kubuntu
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: private chat me so we can do this without flooding the main channel here..ok?
<DeadSouL> BluesKaj: As I know WPA is more secure
<Zarephath> DeadSoul: You need to install the gui for wpa_supplicant
<ubuntu_> rivate messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! (
<BluesKaj> ok DeadSouL
<DeadSouL> Zarephath it is installed but how can I open it?
<Zarephath> I should be registered
<ubuntu_> but im not :P
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: just  a sec
<ubuntu_> oki
<Zarephath> DeadSoul: I don't remember the name off the top of my head..but from term you can run it... I think in /usr/sbin
<Zarephath> gui_supplicant or something like that
<DeadSouL> Ok thanks Zarepheth
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<ubuntu_> zarephath I can see your message but I cant send one by myself
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: I need to help you register first
<ubuntu_> would be nice :)
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: You need to go to the freenode window..and type /msg nickserv register ubuntu_ <password> I think that was it..
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: I'm unable to find gparted on the livecd. It's not in the path and which gparted doesn't list it either.
<BluesKaj> google it
<Dr_willis> I normally keep a spare copy of that "Parted live cd" - check disrtowatch. :)
<Zarephath> ubuntu_: Talk to me?
<ubuntu_> give me a sec, someone already registred ubuntu_
<Zarephath> arty_: Ok
<Dr_willis> Heh
<Jucato> anyone else here have any problems building the KDE Help Center Applications index?
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> I upgraded to edgy
<BlueEagle> darkwizzard: grats
<DarkWizzard> and the only styles I have
<DarkWizzard> are old
<Jucato> welcome to the edge
<BlueEagle> darkwizzard: oh
<DarkWizzard> I need plastik
<DarkWizzard> or something less ugly
<DarkWizzard> I installed it
<DarkWizzard> but cant see it in the menu
<BlueEagle> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Flosoft> hey
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: how did you install it? Plastik should already be installed by default and is the default style used by Kubuntu
<Flosoft> since my upgrade to eft my x won't start
<BlueEagle> flosoft: Anything useful in the log?
<DarkWizzard> what package is it part of
<DarkWizzard> it didn't install
<DarkWizzard>  if it did i cant see it there
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: hold on
<Flosoft> it says: The NVIDIA kernel device /dev/nvidia0 (Input / Output error).
<Flosoft> Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<BlueEagle> flosoft: have you got a device called /dev/nvidia0
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: it's part of kwin and kdelibs4c2a. where are you checking?
<Flosoft> how can i check
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: aptitude search xserver-xorg-driver~i
<BlueEagle> flosoft: ls -l /dev/nvi*
<DarkWizzard> in systemsettings -> appearance -> style
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<Flosoft> nvidia0 and nvidiactl
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: hm... that's strange... it should be there, in every KDE install...
<DarkWizzard> the only ones I have are Platinum CDE Compact etc
<DarkWizzard> and they are pretty ugly
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: that is very strange indeed...
* BluesKaj thinks about a clean install...too many broken pkgs with the upgrade :(
<Flosoft> I configured NVIDIA driver
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: in the meantime, you can probably install kde-style-lipstik to have something close to plastik
<DarkWizzard> kde-style-lipstik is already the newest version.
<DarkWizzard> but it doesn't apear there
<GnarusLeo> a friend of mine (dunno why) did: "sudo ln -sf /bin/bash /bin/sh" and then "sudo ln -sf /bin/sh /bin/bash" ... what should he do?
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: it means that's installed already... but strange that it doesn't appear...
<Jucato> DarkWizzard: try running kcontrol instead of system settings. (Alt+F2, "kcontrol")
<DarkWizzard> same
<Jucato> tried restarting KDE?
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> the whole system
<DarkWizzard> even deleted .kde
<DarkWizzard> same thing
<Jucato> ok... this is really weird... and I'm out of ideas.. :(
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: still, how would that make me get around the qtparted seg fault? Which option would I choose then? I don't want kubuntu installer whiping my drive or resizing any partitions. All my partitions are set up but I can't choose which one to use for what because the installer insists on loading qtparted which miserably fails and then I get the option to try again, do it automatically (which I assume involves resize or wipe) or ...
<BlueEagle> ... to abort the installation.
<DarkWizzard> mee too
<DarkWizzard> and it sucks
<DarkWizzard> I has so many problems with this upgrad
<DarkWizzard> e
<rejo_> hello everybody :)
<DarkWizzard> *had
<Jucato> :(
* Dr_willis is glad he does clean reinstalls
<imbrandon> GnarusLeo, "sudo ln -sf /bin/dash /bin/sh"
<Dr_willis> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Dr_willis> Hay they added a factoid!
<imbrandon> GnarusLeo, and tell him not to messup again :)
<Dr_willis> I feel the whole dash/bash is BS by the ubuntu devs.
<Dr_willis> Scripts not working right? Firewire/Frostwire --> try  dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash to set up BASH as your default 'sh' shell.
<rejo_> i have a problem with superkaramba, i try to ./configure but during this a error is arising: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found... i have already installed qt3 components (header and libraries)
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, ok, thanks :) That will work?
<Dr_willis>  dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash            -- Fixes  it for ALL scripts
<Jucato> hi imbrandon!
<imbrandon> Dr_willis, stop speading FUD about things you do not know
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, ln: accessing `/bin/sh': Too many levels of symbolic links :(
<DarkWizzard> ah I had enough for today.
<DarkWizzard> thanks all
<DarkWizzard> bye
<Dr_willis> imbrandon,  which part is fud then?
<BlueEagle> Well I'm gonna try rebooting and see if this will work. :)
<BluesKaj> don't use the installer...burn a live gparted cd
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, don't use the installer...burn a live gparted cd and use that
<imbrandon> telling people to "fix" dash when there is nothing wrong with it, and telling people that it fixes ALL scripts, why not tell them how theyr scrypts are poorly written
<imbrandon> Dr_willis, on top of that this isnt the place for it either
<Flosoft> anyone?
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, any ideas??
<Dr_willis> imbrandon,  I feel the change is a bad thing. yet another thing i have to 'fix' for every new ubuntu.  and i will leave it at that.
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: I agree with that totally (The scripts of junk programs will never be fixed - same reason vmware still uses /proc/bus/usb - because poeple still keep on having the old way mounted
<imbrandon> GnarusLeo, then he will have to boot from a live cd and mount the partition
<Dr_willis> Of coruse theres always 'grandfathered' in type problems.
<imbrandon> Dr_willis, yes leave your unfounded opinions out of support please
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, is there now way around this? :)
<imbrandon> GnarusLeo, i told you boot from the live cd and mount the partition and do it from there, other than that no, no way arround it
<imbrandon> you borked the default shell
<Flosoft> ok ... and when I try NV: module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<Flosoft> Failed to load module "nv" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: remove all of xserver-xorg-driver*
<Flosoft> No drivers available
<h3sp4wn> Flosoft: reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<imbrandon> heya h3sp4wn
<Flosoft> Removing ...
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, ok, thanks
<petter_> yo
<constantine-xvi> how much would I hurt by using the dapper package for hal in edgy?
<rejo_> Could someone help me? :)
<Flosoft> ok ... now it simply says: No drivers available
<Flosoft> Module does not exist
<imbrandon> constantine-xvi, you would probably have a broken system as they are compiled with diffrent toolchains
<Raul12> well i have a question how to install the libs the i have downloaded from external scource ?
<constantine-xvi> ah
<constantine-xvi> battery support in hal is broken
<imbrandon> not only that you would have to recompile everything that also uses hal ( 3/4 or more of the system )
<constantine-xvi> ne'er mind then
<imbrandon> constantine-xvi, file a bug for your particular battery, works great here
<LeeJunFan> constantine-xvi: works fine for me.
<C-O-L-T> Hello I was just wondering that when we are going to see another LTS release like Dapper Drake or Ubuntu 6.06
<xsacha> and here
<C-O-L-T> Any idea
<C-O-L-T> ?
<constantine-xvi> do you have an acer laptop (sony battery)?
<imbrandon> C-O-L-T, as soon as dapper reaches EOL
<Flosoft> so what should I do?
<xsacha> get those sony batteries replaces constantine-xvi :)
<LeeJunFan> constantine-xvi: that probably means your sony battery is getting ready to explode  :p
<C-O-L-T> imbrandon: what is eol?
<imbrandon> constantine-xvi, no i have an apple laptop with a sony battery :)
<Raul12> well i have a question how to install the libs the i have downloaded from external scource ?
<Flosoft> nvidia and nv are not working
<imbrandon> C-O-L-T, end of life
<constantine-xvi> buying asbestos laptop case :)
<C-O-L-T> imbrandon: so 3  years??????
<imbrandon> C-O-L-T, yes , close to that
<h3sp4wn> imbrandon: hi
<C-O-L-T> imbrandon: I thought so
<C-O-L-T> imbrandon: thanks for info
<imbrandon> Raul12, follow the instructions from where ever you recieved them from
<Jucato> er... what package/settings has the "Edit as Root" service menu in Konqueror? I seem to have lost that...
<Kiongku> yoz
<Kiongku> hey jucato need some of ur pro advice :p
<Jucato> Kiongku: err?
<imbrandon> Jucato, ask tonio
<Flosoft> nvidia has different versions: Nvidia Kernel: 1.0-7184
<Jucato> imbrandon: ok. thanks! :)
<Kiongku> Jucato: moved on to edgy?
<Flosoft> X module: 1.0-8774
<Jucato> Kiongku: yes
<Flosoft> that is the problem with nvidia
<Kiongku> Jucato: by apt-get update or clean?
<Jucato> Kiongku: did both. dist-upgraded a day before release, then clean install after the release
<BluesKaj> hi imbrandon, are the edgy 6.10 sources on regular update schedule ? ... my screensaver stopped working  , altho I was finally able to fix my network printer prob after the latest kde update
<Kiongku> Jucato: what u mean?
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, what ?
<Raul12> well their is no insrtuction on how to install them
<Raul12> ie libs file
<Raul12> plz help
<Jucato> Kiongku: I upgraded to Edgy before it was released. and then I made a fresh install after the release
<imbrandon> Raul12, that is the only place you can get the instructions from as they are all 100% diffrent
<Kiongku> Jucato: by fresh.. u mean format and then hop to it?
<Jucato> Kiongku: yes
<Kiongku> a lot of reconfiguring to do..
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: how are they packaged? .tar.bz2? .tar.gz? .rpm .dpkg?
<BluesKaj> imbrandon, some of the sources in my edgy sources list are broken or extremely slow
<Jucato> Kiongku: not so much :)
<Raul12> .deb
<Kiongku> Jucato: think a simple dist upgrade can do it?
* Kiongku <-- lazy idiot
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, ok ......... fixem
<Jucato> Kiongku: dist-upgrade may not be as simple as you expect it to be :)
<imbrandon> Raul12, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: dpkg -i [filename]  but beware that if it overwrites a system library disaster could follow.
<LeeJunFan> Raul12: what library is it?
<Kiongku> yah saw the pain for those who went from breezy to dap
<Raul12> yup
<Raul12> lib
<Raul12> file
<BluesKaj> I deleted  a source that was blocking updates in adept
<Jucato> Kiongku: even more so now, specially for those with compiz packages
<imbrandon> BluesKaj, you probably dont have a standard sources.list that is one of the dangers with not staying with default, you have to learn those things
<Kiongku> Jucato: ah darn it.. got so many to back up
<Jucato> Kiongku: whether you dist-upgrade or do a clean install, you should always backup
<Kiongku> Jucato: u forgot i'm the lazy idiot :P?.. ok doing it now
<Jucato> :P
<Flosoft> ok ... I got nv working
<Flosoft> but no NVIDIA
<_dan_> Could someone kindly point me to a repos for edgy where I can get dvddecss, codecs etc.
<Kiongku> k dling the image first
<LeeJunFan> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<BluesKaj> I do have a std list that i got thru the terminal , using aptitude dist-upgrade...I had previously substituted the edgy sources from dapper
<_dan_> Thanks LeeJunFan!
<LeeJunFan> _dan_: you're welcome.
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, how would he mount the system again when on live cd?
<bubu1uk> can any1 help me with ktorrent? get slow download speeds. with rtorrent it works fine. can't setup ktorrent properly. ports 6881 and 4444 are forwarded on my router
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1 ?
<constantine-xvi> GnarusLeo: you may want to mkdir /media/hda1 first
<GnarusLeo> of course ..
<GnarusLeo> but other then that that would work?
<LeeJunFan> bubu1uk: try turning on DHT and see if that helps.
<rejo_> yeah it works....
<constantine-xvi> GnarusLeo: yup
<LeeJunFan> bubu1uk: also may want to try encryption and see if that helps. Could be your ISP doing some QoS traffic control.
<bubu1uk> LeeJunFan: did that as well. helps a bit, but not really.
<constantine-xvi> GnarusLeo: forgot, you'll need to prefix those with sudo
<bubu1uk> ok, will try that encryption.
<Kiongku> Jucato: cant i keep my home directory while isntalling?
<ashl> im trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy using a kubuntu edy cd. i've cleared my sources.list and apt-cdrom add'd in the cd but an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't recognise the packages. is there something i'm missing?
<Jucato> Kiongku: if it's on a separate partition? you can
<Kiongku> Jucato: did u do it?
<constantine-xvi> Kiongku: definitley, have done it from suse -> ubuntu -> suse
<Jucato> Kiongku: no. beucase I had a total repartition :)
<constantine-xvi> -> kubuntu
<jmichaelx> i upgraded this PC to edgy yesterday, but i still have 28 packages that are being 'held back', would anyone have a suggestion as to what to do about this?
<Jucato> total overhaul :)
<constantine-xvi> jmichaelx: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> jmichaelx: what packages are being held back?
<jmichaelx> constantine-xvi: that does not do it
<Jucato> jmichaelx: I tried "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" for the last batch of packages that were held back for me
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, sudo apt-get install the packages that are held back
<LeeJunFan> Kiongku: your other option for keeping  home would be to boot in rescue mode first and rm -rf all the dirs on your / except /home, then when you install don't format.
<jmichaelx> imbrandon: one by one?
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Soo... how would I then go about installing kubuntu if I'm not going to use the installer?
<constantine-xvi> jmichaelx: no, all at once
<jmichaelx> Jucato: ok, i'll try that
<_dan_> as far as I can see the only app on seveas repos is freenx- I need to download decss and codecs etc. .debs for Edgy for offline installation
<imbrandon> jmichaelx, you can do tem all at once
<Jucato> jmichaelx: if aptitude doesn't work, do what imbrandon said
<Kiongku> LeeJunFan: so u mean i just clean my drive and keeping only my home will work?
<imbrandon> _dan_, an http://seveas.imbrandon.com
<jmichaelx> ok guys, thanks for the tips... i'll see what i can do here
<LeeJunFan> Kiongku: as long as you choose not to format.
<GnarusLeo> should I have any option on mount? When mounting the filesystem ... or would "mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" ok?
<Kiongku> LeeJunFan: duh for all my downloaded animes.. time to get the burner burning.. think going to test ur idea first afterwards
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, don't use the installer for partitioning
<Jucato> imbrandon: that's a joint project by seveas and you?
<LeeJunFan> Kiongku: depending on how many users you have on your system and what order you add them back in you may have some chown -R work to do later to make sure ownership is right.
<Kiongku> Jucato: what the current kernel version of the new edgy?
<imbrandon> Jucato, no i host it for him on that mirror
<Kiongku> LeeJunFan: got only me on it
<Jucato> Kiongku: 2.6.17-10-generic
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: But how do I avoid the step that attempts to partition my drive in the installer? I get the options Resize some parititon, wipe the drive and manually set up partitions.
<Jucato> imbrandon: ah :)
<imbrandon> Kiongku, 2.6.17-10
<_dan_> Thanks imbrandon! Found it now!
<LeeJunFan> Kiongku: you don't do any mysql work do you?
<Kiongku> nah.
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, what kubuntu are you in right now ?
<GnarusLeo> how do you mount your filesystem from a boot cd? "mount -t /dev/hda1 /media/hda1" ???
<GnarusLeo> didnt work
<BlueEagle> now I'm in edgy as I managed to work around the issue by manually removing the partition that I wanted kubuntu installed on.
<imbrandon> no -t
<LeeJunFan> Kiongku: okay, I was going to suggest backing up /var, you might want to backup /etc though too.  What I do in situations like yours is to tar up etc and var to /home/etc.tar.bz2, var.tar.bz2, since you won't be erasing /home you'll have backups there - just in case.
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: however I was using the livecd.
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, ok .. otherwize it just didnt go .. what do you suggest?
<Kiongku> LeeJunFan: thx for the advice.. what i fear the most is getting my usb modem back online.. hopes its like dapper
<imbrandon> what do you mean "just dident go"?
<xsacha> GnarusLeo: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /tmp /dev/tmp; mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc; mount -t sysfs none /sys; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<GnarusLeo> imbrandon, the  I just got the mount help screen ... with "mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda"
<imbrandon> brb afk
<jmichaelx> just to report back, aptitude dist-upgrade did the trick for me.... no packages are being held back :-D
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, all of them?
<xsacha> thats what i do GnarusLeo :)
<GnarusLeo> haha! ok .. I sure hope he gets on msn so I can help him from there :P
<Kiongku> is edgy still using kde 3.5?
<GnarusLeo> So I dont have to take all that from telephone :P
<jmichaelx> Kiongku: yes
<xsacha> GnarusLeo: you just copy that, paste into konsole from livecd
<LeeJunFan> Kiongku: well, having /etc backed up will probably be a good reference to getting that usb modem back :)
<xsacha> done
<Dr_willis> Kiongku,  3.5.5
<BluesKaj> ok, BlueEagle , i would do a clean install from the edgy cd instead of the live cd ...the live cds always seem to have 'issues".
<xsacha> that exact string of commands works every time for me :) whenever i need to boot from live
<Kiongku> whats new in it then :P?
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, ok, nice :)
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, what does it do actually?
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Which "edgy cd"? I use the kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso live cd.
<xsacha> mounts the other hard drive and then changes root directory to it
<xsacha> and it mounts all the other directories too
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, ok .. if I just need to get to the filesystem (without changing root to it) how would I do that?
<BluesKaj> don't install while yer in edgy
<xsacha> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: soo... you are counselling me to use the alternate cd image instead of the one I am using?
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, ok done ...
<xsacha> ok then it'll be in /mnt
<reagleBRKLN> is there a good kubuntu edgy beryl guide?
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle,, that's what worked for me
<xsacha> reagleBRKLN: http://compiz-mirror.lupine.me.uk/ <-- this has all good edgy mirrors  .. the HOWTO will depend on your graphics card vendor and driver choice
<_dan_> Is there a page which shows me what packages are on the kubuntu/ubuntu Edgy DVD?
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: Well that's a workaround that would work, however it won't fix the issue at hand which is the buggy qtparted or being able to install from the livecd w/o running qtparted at all.
<reagleBRKLN> xsacha: yes, i installed the debs following http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Aiglx/compiz_on_an_Intel_i915_video_card
<yo> hello
<reagleBRKLN> xsacha:  and that page says "As of october 2006, AIGLX should work out of the box in edgy, provided your graphics card supports it."
<xsacha> yes
<yo> c quoi deja le non du chan francais .
<reagleBRKLN> but wondering what do i do now... i don't have to muck with my xorg.conf or kdm?
<dude_> hello
<dude_> guys
<xsacha> you want to use aiglx? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX to check if it loaded
<Kiongku> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yo> merci
<_dan_> Is there a page which shows me what packages are on the kubuntu/ubuntu Edgy DVD?
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, don't use Qparted if it's broken , use Gparted , it's a newer and better designed partition manager , if you insist on using one
<_dan_> (for i386 if it matters)
<RogueJediX> Anyone know how to save alsamixer settings? They keep resetting every time I reboot.
<reagleBRKLN> will try restarting X
<_dan_> RogueJediX: alsactl store
<dbglt> ok, my fonts in openoffice are completely buggered on updating to edgy
<dbglt> they don't seem to render properly
<_dan_> as root, i thinkl
<dbglt> everything else works fine... any ideas? :\
<elessar> hi to all
<RogueJediX> Thanks, _dan_
<Surger> How do I get Firefox to integrated into KDE?
<Surger> Firefox 2.0 I mean
<GnarusLeo> Surger, what do you mean?
<Surger> Well so that it's in the menu and when I click on a http link in an e-mail it opens firefox.
<dropsl> hi
<Surger> Or is there a FF 2.0 package for Dapper somewhere?
<dropsl> how can i change the name of the computer i choosed when installing kubuntu?
<poningru> Surger: getfirefox.com
<BlueEagle> blueskaj: I'm not the one attempting to use qtparted. The livecd installer is forcing the use of qtparted for everyone that has already got their parittions set up.
<poningru> Surger: download the tar
<Dr_willis> Surger,  i just downloaded the firefox binary tar.gz's and isntalled them to my users dir.
<poningru> Surger: untar it to /usr/local/bin
<felixjet> how to open crossover ? anyone know?
<Surger> poningru: Oh ok
<Dr_willis> just in 'case'  it dident work well. tested it as a user first
<Surger> Dr_willis: It runs fine :)
<dude_> Dr_Willis: hello, question
<jmichaelx> are others experiencing issues with / being hidden in edgy? for example, if i want to select what kind of program to use to open an audio dtream in firefox, / does not show up....
<jmichaelx> stream*
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  Hmm..  this is under the firefox  file requestor dialog?
<dropsl> does any1 know how i can rename the machine/computer? is there a configuration file?
<BlueEagle> anyways, now that edgy is installed and I'm setting up software for it. Will the repo for Opera that is used in dapper work in edgy?
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: under preferences -> content -> manage
<Ahmuck> i am having two problems with the "upgrade" from dapper to edgy
<Ahmuck> well, only one problem, and something i would like to do.
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  click the little icon with the paper/pencil and you can enter /
<beralt> hey there. dues anyone know in what package kuser lives?
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i have had this issue on 2 PCs.... i wound up having to unhide / from the command line on the other PC for it to be visible. i think this is a bug
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: clicking the pencil only shows my home folder
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  type /bin
<Ahmuck> i followed the instructions located here " http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php " for upgrading from Kubuntu Dapper LTS
<Dr_willis> and hit enter. :)
<esaym> surger: use swiftfox installer
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: do you remember what command you had to enter? maybe our definitions of hidden are different, but root isn't hidden here.
<dognews> Why can't my mp3-player interpret my own written album-id3-tag (set with easytag or kid3) correctly? - selecting albums doesn't work with my own tagged files, but with e.g. podcasts
<esaym> http://getswiftfox.com/installer.htm
<Ahmuck> my adept icon is in the corner and when i use it to check packages i have 33 packages that apear to be updgradable
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  it seems the filemanager is sort of keeping you in your own /home by default.. you can enter /bin/whatever and get to it.
<BluesKaj> BlueEagle, like the doctor says , "if it hurts , don't do it" ...that's why i suggested that you not boot into the live cd to install
<jmichaelx> i entered mv /.hidden /.not-hidden
<Chousuke> hmm
<jmichaelx> ok, well, it is not a huge issue, but a different behavior than i was used to
<Chousuke> that sounds like a feature and not a bug
<Ahmuck> after hitting apply updates, it quickly shows update complete but the icon is still there and upon launching it again, the same packages show up in the list
<Chousuke> the regular user should never have need to see directly to /, and those who need to see there have other ways
<Dr_willis> Hmm .hidden seems to be a list of places that the gtk file manager uses to hide them?
<jmichaelx> Chousuke: if a person wants to set up file associations in a browser, he needs to be able to see /
<Ahmuck> it appears these are primarly python packages and one asterisk package (which i am not using)
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: hrm, I've never heard of that. Nor never had an issue with it and I've installed kubuntu on MANY systems, I wonder how you ended up with that? hehe
<Ahmuck> any idea how to resolve this ?
<Chousuke> jmichaelx: hmm, why?
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: i have installed kubuntu a lot, as well.... never had this issue until edgy
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: I've never used the desktop install CD either, I wonder if that's got something to do with it.
<jmichaelx> Chousuke: how else would you do it?
<Jucato> !hidden | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  did you install Kubuntu and Ubuntu-desktop also?
<LeeJunFan> jmichaelx: ah, I haven't installed edgy from scratch yet
<Chousuke> jmichaelx: I don't know how you do it in the first place. Englighten me.
<jmichaelx> Jucato: thank you
<Dr_willis> I got a  /.hidden file       - ive isntalled Edgy Kubuntu, + ubuntu desktop, + xubuntu desktop
<Dr_willis> googling for .hidden now and cant find any hits. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: see the link above
<jmichaelx> Chousuke: say you want to open an audio stream with xmms instead of mplayer-plugin.... you have to be able to see /usr/bin to do that
<Jucato> jmichaelx: why do you need to go to /usr/bin to do that?
<Dr_willis>  !hidden | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Dr_willis> heh
<jmichaelx> Jucato: maybe i don't lol... it is the only way i know to do it. if there is a better way, let me know!
<Jucato> jmichaelx: btw, you do not absolutely need to *see*. you can type the URL directly. or you can Show Hidden Files, and you'll see
<Chousuke> jmichaelx: that sounds like the configuration utility isn't very usable.
<LeeJunFan> uh, that stupifying crap really pi*** me off. I wish they'd put something in the installer which asks if you are a linux veteran or not and not put hidden crap like that in the install, that's the kind of thing that makes me want to look for another dist.
<danny500> I'm very impreessed with ubuntu right now
<Jucato> jmichaelx: shouldn't you be able to set File Associations in Konqueror?
<Chousuke> jmichaelx: the regular user should not care where his binaries are. He should only be represented with a list of possible choices.
<LeeJunFan> I hate undoing all that junk, kubuntu-default settings, konqueror.rc, and now .hidden. Lame.
<jmichaelx> Jucato: i don't think so.... not for FF
<Chousuke> specifying binaries directly works for more experienced users.
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  so this is a Edgy only feature? or a KDE 3.5X feature?
<Jucato> jmichaelx: well technically, it should affect the whole system (is it our fault that Firefox refuses to play nice? :P)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: Edgy only
<beralt> does anyone know where I should look for usermanagement in kubuntu edgy?
<jmichaelx> LeeJunFan: exactly. i guarantee i won't be the only person scrathing his head about this. if you are a linux vet, you may hardly notice this
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  im curious as to how they did it..  :)
<danny500> When I used to have windows on my machine the processor would always read that 10% of it is being used when nothings running but now that I have ubuntu, It usually say's that 0% of the processor is being used
<Jucato> beralt: System Settings -> Advanced
<Ahmuck> wow, i just tanked the konquer window/shortcut
<Ahmuck> that has to be a bug
<Dr_willis> edgy has a lot of change taht will make people scrach their heads.
<beralt> Jucato: advanced. o_O /me hates 'advanced' :) its the worst usability mistake invented, ever :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I don't know. maybe the .hidden rule has been there for ages and we just never knew about it
<beralt> Thanks Jucato:)
<jmichaelx> well, i am impressed with edgy, just have not quite leaned my way around yet lol
<Dr_willis> i noticed the file requestors were only showing  /home and /media - but only  just recently.
<danny500> does anyone know were I can get frostwire 2.0?
<Dr_willis> its still way more logical then how widnows does it.
<h3sp4wn> LeeJunFan: I agree with you entirely about the hidden files - stupid idea copied from windows
<Furesho> ....when is the new firefox package coming out?
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: that is basically the exact issue i am speaking of.... it effects a lot of things
<Jucato> beralt: take it up with the OpenUsability people who helped :P
<LeeJunFan> I'm afraid kubuntu is starting down the mandrake road, I got fed up with all the feature removal and hiding my computer from me they were doing and left them years back.
<bijacz> hi, could anyone help me to configure sound under kubuntu 6.10? im a newbie, and im feelin a little lost...
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx, I also find the 'button/bar' address thing in many gtk apps to be brain dead. :)
<Ahmuck> http://www.frostwire.com/
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: no doubt
<danny500> they only have the 4.0 version there
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: you can unhide it permanently if you want. if the feature doesn't suit you, change it.
<dude_> ahmuck: can you help me with my frostwire?
<Dr_willis> whaever ya call that  [home] [willis] [porn] [new]  button bar to be.. :)
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: you have the choice to do that
<Dr_willis> be nicer if the .hidden thing was on a per user basis
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: that frostwire script may not work on edgy FYI
<Jucato> Dr_willis: a GTK thing, I think
<jmichaelx> Jucato: that is great....but would be a major turn off to someone new
<dude_> jucato: help :)
<Ahmuck> dude_: not really.  frostwire has a ubuntu page there
<yacoob> Hm.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I'm sure I'll have to when it gets to that point, but it just seems lame to be on the road to turning Linux into a mac. When do we go to 1 mouse button because 3 is too confusing?
<beralt> Jucato: I was joking, and I am involved w/ them already.
<dropsl> please: how do i change the name of the computer i choosed in the kubuntu installation...?
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i agree
<Jucato> jmichaelx: why? do new users even know the Linux filesystem?
<yacoob> Anyone set up marble mouse trackball?
<bijacz> hi, could anyone help me to configure sound under kubuntu 6.10? im a newbie, and im feelin a little lost...
<Jucato> dude_: what is it?
<Dr_willis> dropsl,  i though there was a network config tool that had it listed..  aint messed with that in ages.
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font   <---- what does this mean?
<jmichaelx> Jucato: i started using linux about 5 months ago... i have a LOT to learn.... but i needed access to the filesystem for a lot of things
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: why should we shun some good practices just because they come from GNOME, Mac, or Windows?
<dropsl> Dr_willis: do you know how it is called? would be cool :)
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: edgy doesnt use bash for scripts
<jmichaelx> after a short amount of times
<Dr_willis> dropsl,  its right there in the kde control-panel iconss
<Jucato> jmichaelx: it's because most of the stuff you were told to do involved going to those directories that you should not
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: edgy uses dash for system default
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: hiding functionality is not a good practice, especially when it means extra steps to gain it.
<Dr_willis> Interent & network --> Network Settings
<dude_> jucato: "runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")" <--- do you know this error
<beralt> is there a good K alternative for ekiga?
<Jucato> dude_: no. sorry
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: that's like having to get in your trunk to flip a switch to put your car in reverse.
<gnomefreak> dude_: on edgy
<rohan> anyone experiencing this bug on 6.10 - launchpad.net/bugs/vtgarble ?
<rohan> its a real critical bug imo :(
<jmichaelx> Jucato: you may be right. i may just need to learn other ways of doing these things, as i am encouraging others to try ubuntu on a daily basis lol
<Dr_willis> 'edgy defults to haveing /bin/sh be a link to /bin/dash, which is posix compliant'   :)
<dropsl> Dr_willis: thank you, your are totally right, i found it!!! thank you very much
<dude_> gnomefreak: ha?
<GnarusLeo> Dr_willis, had a problem with that just now! :)=
<gnomefreak> dude_: are you on dapper or edgy
* Dr_willis has been researching the Dash Vs Bash Vs The World issue. :)
<jpleg> on parle francias sur se canal?
<Ahmuck> i have an akward question.  has kubuntu decided to use it's own standards without going to peer standards review ?
<dropsl> Dr_willis: everything isnt really difficult if you know where and how to do it... :)
<GnarusLeo> jpleg, no french in here
<Jucato> !fr > jpleg
<dude_> edgy
<dude_> gnomefreak: edgy
<rohan> !fr | jpleg
<ubotu> jpleg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> dropsl,  it pays to explore the os.. also use the add-applets item and add a 'settings' icon to the panel. makes it easier to finmd things.
<rohan> Jucato: maybe thats what you wanted ? :)
<gnomefreak> dude_: the script is trying to run in bash but since edgy uses dash it needs to be chaged
<jpleg> thank's
<GnarusLeo> Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font   <---- what does this mean?
<gnomefreak> changed
<Jucato> rohan: it does the same. except ">" sends the factoid in a PM
<rohan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/68807 ---> damn, this is the worst bug ! making ubuntu almost unusable
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea.. ive gotten where i agree that the 'scripts' need to be fixed.
<dude_> gnomefreak: what should i do?
<rohan> Jucato: i am very sorry, i did not know that :)
<GnarusLeo> can you do a "ln -s /bin/bash /bin/dash"?
<rohan> Jucato: i thought you made a typo :D
<Dr_willis> GnarusLeo,  its BEST to fix the scriopt
<Dr_willis> dude_,  just a sec.. let me look
<gnomefreak> dude_: change the script to use dash or talk to the maintainer to change it
<dude_> tnx
<dropsl> Dr_willis: will do it :). another issue: in the standard kde control center is a setting for the activity display... i mean the bouncing icon when launching a program. but in the new kubuntu system settings i cant find it...
<jmichaelx> how would i set up firefox file associations without access to / in the FF file browser?
<Dr_willis> dude_,  the first line of  runFrost.sh  is accessing #!/bin/sh  - it needxs to read #!/bin/bash
<rohan> dropsl: why not just use kcontrol ?
<Dr_willis> dude_,  edit  /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<Jucato> dropsl: human error. it will be put back sometime
<Jucato> dropsl: launch KControl (Alt+F2, "kcontrol")
<dropsl> rohan: your right, thanks
<dropsl> Jucato: thanks :)
* gnomefreak hates that bouncing icon  sometimes :(
<GnarusLeo> gnomefreak, haha :)
<jmichaelx> lol @ gnomefreak
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> I set it only to 5 seconds
<rohan> its distracting, but after some time you need it :D
<larson9999> the bouncing cursor is the first thing i disable
<Jucato> I hate a spinning hour glass even more :P
<gnomefreak> agreed
<jmichaelx> spinning hourglass sucks
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i was thinking bash had a 'posix' compliant mode that it defaulted to  in scripts...   double checking the bash docs. :)
<dropsl> i set it always to none. no icon or something... :)
<dude_> Dr_Willis: ok, its open
<gnomefreak> dude_: change the first line to read #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> dude_,  first line.. change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<gnomefreak> for starters
<yacoob> is there any way to quickly click url in konsole?
<Dr_willis> then it works.. i just tested it
<Ahmuck> i get this error after having pressed F9 four times in konquer.  whenever i try to open konqueror the error "Sorry KDE Panel, Service '/usr/share/applications/kde/konqbrowser.desktop' is malforamteted. [OK] 
<mefiX> hi there!
<rohan> yacoob: no, you need to copy paste it in a browser
<yacoob> rohan, aw. Too bad.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: dont you have to change permissions like with pyscripts
<Ahmuck> can someone duplicated this ?
<rohan> yacoob: yeah :( coming from gnome ? :D
<gnomefreak> not change ut reset
<mefiX> what is the easiest way to get "speedfreq aka cpufreq" working in edgy?
<Jucato> !launch-feedback
<ubotu> The Launch Feedback setting can be found in KControl. Press Alt+F2 and type in "kcontrol" (without the quotes). It is located under the Appearance and Themes group
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i just edited that file with sudo vi /whatever/ and changed that 1 line.
<yacoob> rohan, nope, just my perosnal preference :D
<Jucato> just in case anyone asks again ^^^^^^
<rohan> ok, yacoob
<yacoob> rohan, believe it or not, but until last week I've been using only sawfish :D
<rohan> so, for most people, the vt's are actually working ?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: after chaniing scripts i run chmod x+a(or whatever im in the mood for) than run it  maybe im just used to pyscripts
<rohan> yacoob: hehe, kde will feel like heaven after that ;)
<jmichaelx> by the way, what kernel shoudl be used on a 686 machine in edgy? generic?
<Ahmuck> bleh, adept just tanked
<gnomefreak> generic jmichaelx
<dude_> Dr_Willis: still not working
<jmichaelx> ty
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: teh abs guide tells you to set it to executable after changing/writing
<yacoob> rohan, provided I'll get used to it of course :D
<gnomefreak> vi may do that fror you
<yacoob> sawfish isn't developed anymore, yet I got used to it, and wrote some addons too.
<Dr_willis> dude_,  and the error is?
<gnomefreak> yacoob: its open source feel free to change it and upgrade it with your changes
<dude_> Dr_Willis: nothing
<rohan> yacoob: ofcours
<Dr_willis> dude_,  try running          /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<Dr_willis> ls -l ls -l /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh       ------->    -rwxr-xr-x 1 willis 1001 3338 2006-10-28 09:50 /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<nabil> hi friends i have downloaded ati drivers from ati site..how do i install in kubuntu now(linux newbie-windows never made me lazy)
<flaccid>  !ati > nabil
<dude_> Dr_Willis: hmmm, im trying to run frostwire using my shortcut, but doesnt work, but when i /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh, it works
<Dr_willis> dude_,  shortcuts are for sissies. :P
<Dr_willis> actually see what the shortcut is running..
<Dr_willis> or make a new one that runs  /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh
<Kiongku> shortcuts make lifes easier :p
<dude_> Dr_Willis: ok, tnx....
<dude_> gnomefreak: tnx
* Dr_willis checks his frostwire menu item
<Ahmuck> how do i unlock apg-get ?
<rohan> Ahmuck: unlock as in ?
<rohan> you want to use it as root ?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> Ahmuck: ^^^^^^^^^
<Ahmuck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gnomefreak> or restart gdm :)
<Ahmuck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rohan> oh, unlock the dpkg database
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: do you have adept open
<Ahmuck> nope
<rohan> Ahmuck: read what Jucato caused ubotu to paste
<Ahmuck> hi Jucato
<LeeJunFan> well that explains why I never noticed .hidden, I always remove the kubuntu-default-settings package.
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: while trying to run a command in teerminal
<Dr_willis> dude_,  correct - frostwire menu item dont work for me either
<Jucato> !adept crash fix > Ahmuck
<dude_> Dr_Willis: one more thing
<Ahmuck> will removing python cause bad things in kubuntu ?
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: yes
* gnomefreak might grab that script adn fix it one of these days
<Jucato> yes
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  now HERE is an inteesting Bash/dash/sh thing...
<LeeJunFan> Ahmuck: a lot of things use python, a lot of thing in KDE specifically.
<dude_> Dr_Willis: im always changing my screen resolution
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: removing python = bad idea
<dude_> Dr_WIllis: it keeps on resetting
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  the frostwire script runs ' sh runFrost.sh '   /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh     has #!/bin/bash as the first line.. so which shell gets ran for it?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: bash. the #! decides what it uses
<Ahmuck> *grins sheepsly* that explains it
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  it dosent seem to be using bash
<grothesk_> Hi!
<gnomefreak> than there is something in the script that is using .sh
<grothesk_> How do I set gnome to my native language when using kdm?
<gnomefreak> the .sh at end of script name is fine but something in script itself it running in dash
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: ill take a look at it this week comming up some time
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  /usr/bin/frostwire has a minimal script that runs  --> sh runFrost.sh       Guess it should be 'bash runFrost.sh'
<gnomefreak> see if i cant fix it
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea.. it seems the 'sh whatever' forces it to use dash.
<gnomefreak> yes
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that overrides the #!
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: that needs fixing, that the 2nd person I have seen having that problem in that last 24 hours
<gnomefreak> it all depends on that the script is running inside itself
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: i will get to it i hope
<gnomefreak> its not my script but i can always re-write it
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: I hope too :-)
<Dr_willis> dude_,  so your FIX for the icon item is to...... edit   /usr/bin/frostwire   and change the 'sh' to 'bash' on the last line
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, are you here? Could really need that fancy command you wrote earlier for mounting hda1 when on live cd :)
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: try that first please im not sure if you can do that
<Dr_willis> i did -
<xsacha> GnarusLeo: chrooting to it or just mounting it?
<gnomefreak> ok
<Dr_willis> it works now :)
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, chrooting :)
<xsacha> gah i hope it's still in memory dont want to type it out again :P
<Dr_willis> gotta love a script calling a script. :)
<GnarusLeo> xsacha, by that I can "sudo apt-get" and it will install on the hda1 partition right?
<xsacha> GnarusLeo: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt; mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount --bind /tmp /dev/tmp; mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc; mount -t sysfs none /sys; chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: remind me monday or tuesday to look at it and change it
<xsacha> yes if you chroot to it, it's like you booted from it
<omar> Hello guys, I am from Sierra Leona, I have a problem with my partitions, I uses to have a windows (3Gb) and kbuntu (37 Gb) and I install kubuntu edgy with 20 Gb , and I resize my windows with 20 Gb without reinstalling it, But know I just can see 3Gb of windws, How can I show everything
<TheGateKeeper> gnomefreak: well whoever the person is who wrote it assuming they are paert of the ubuntu comunity needs to fix it & in a hurry
<TheGateKeeper> part*
<gnomefreak> TheGateKeeper: they are not iirc
<TheGateKeeper> uggg
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dude_> Dr_WIllis: there's no 'sh' on the last line
<cies> is there a HOWTO on setting up kubuntu 6.10 for KDE4 development?
<cies> i heard about it
<xsacha> GnarusLeo: mount -t sysfs none /sys should be: mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys
<omar> Hello guys, I am from Sierra Leona, I have a problem with my partitions, I uses to have a windows (3Gb) and kbuntu (37 Gb) and I install kubuntu edgy with 20 Gb , and I resize my windows with 20 Gb without reinstalling it, But know I just can see 3Gb of windws, How can I show everything
<cies> and need it
<cies> omar: try cfdisk
<cies> omar: "man cfdisk"
<rohan> or use gparted
<TheGateKeeper> cies: I don't know of one... however...
<rohan> it has a nice gui
<curb> or qtparted
<curb> :)
<cies> or qtparted ;)
<rohan> probably you amde some mistake while partitioing
<curb> ^^
<cies> curb: dogh!
<rohan> curb: i forgot i was i #kubuntu
<rohan> ;)
<curb> :)
<cies> ;)
<TheGateKeeper> cies: I would have thought all you need is a c/c++ ide & build-essentials & you would be on your way
<curb> always these gnome-atics ^^
<astronaute> hello, can someone help me run teamspeak client on edgy please, i configured the path in TeamSpeak script but still get the message :  TeamSpeak: 8: /usr/local/bin/ts_client/TeamSpeak.bin: not found
<cies> TheGateKeeper: are you?
<cies> TheGateKeeper: i need a lot of -dev packages, not?
<curb> astronaute: is the teamspeak binary executable?
<astronaute> curb:   yes chmod +x
<cies> TheGateKeeper: to build qt, kdelibs, etc. jpeglib-dev, whatever-dev
<xsacha> gah FrostWire is java-based
<TheGateKeeper> cies: I have tried doing any linux dev stuff yet
<cies> TheGateKeeper: ok
<TheGateKeeper> cies: I have NOT tried doing any linux dev stuff yet
<TheGateKeeper> ooops
<cies> TheGateKeeper: i got it (i make the same mistake too often)
<cies> anyone else here knowing a list of pack i should install for kde4develpment
<cies> ???
<cies> (i'll ask on kde4-devel aswell)
<TheGateKeeper> cies: I have so far shied away from it, might be too like my day job which is a windows dev
<astronaute> http://pastebin.ca/226434
<astronaute> please take a look
<cies> TheGateKeeper: my opinion; you can compare day job (or university) programming with helping a hand in the freesoftware movement
<cies> TheGateKeeper: ehhh.... can NOT
<cies> hehehe
<rohan> astronaute: strange indeed
<rohan> astronaute: try bash ?
<xsacha> lol
<rohan> maybe dash has problems with it ? (i don't think it has, but worth a try)
<astronaute> almost same
<astronaute> TeamSpeak: line 8: /usr/local/bin/ts_client/TeamSpeak.bin: No such file or directory
* Dr_willis thinks Dash Vs Bash - is now the top #1 faq issue. :P
<rohan> drumline_: haha
<xsacha> astronaute: try without the sudo
<rohan> err
<rohan> Dr_willis: haha ;)
<Ahmuck> anybody else have "manage repositories" removed from the adept updater menu ?
<astronaute> xsacha:  same without sudo :/
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  as a test change the  #!/bin/sh     line to be #!/bin/bash
<rohan> astronaute: maybe it is fsck time ?
<yacoob> hm
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  also do a 'ls -l  /usr/local/bin/ts_client/TeamSpeak.bin '
<yacoob> is there any way to tweak konqueror-kaffeine cooperation?
<gnomefreak> is debian using dash also?
<gnomefreak> and what version of debian uses it?
<rohan> gnomefreak: no, i don't think so
<rohan> i dont think it is the default sh
<yacoob> when I click on a movie file, and tell konq to open it in kaffeine, kaffeine plays it
<gnomefreak> i didnt think so either :(
<yacoob> but after I click play once again, it downloads movie again
<astronaute> ls -l  /usr/local/bin/ts_client/TeamSpeak.bin (OK)
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i dont think it is.. but that Nokia 770 handheld IS using dash by default.. aparently debian is having a period of 'script checking' so they can change to dash weithout hassles.
<astronaute> Dr_willis:  i try
<Dr_willis> astronaute,  that file exists? and is executable?
<astronaute> Dr_willis:  yes and yes
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i guess the chnge to dash is a good thing... but it seems rushed.
<rohan> astronaute: i am sorry if i missed your answer - but how about a fsck ?
<astronaute> rohan:  sorry me too, i dont uunderstand what is fsck ?
<LeeJunFan> !fsck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: well im emailing them and i would like to know if they need to fix debians also. i gonna send them the fix i make for edgy but if its only gonna be edgy no real need to
<rohan> bah :(
<xsacha> lol
<LeeJunFan> it's filesystem check
<rohan> astronaute: file system check
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  emailing the frostwire guys eh?
<astronaute> ehm, what im supposed to do ?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: yes
<LeeJunFan> astronaute: fix errors on your filesystem.
<xsacha> it checks for problems in filesystem
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  put the fear of gnomefreak  in them!
<Dr_willis> :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<astronaute> LeeJunFan:  no i have not errors, its a brand new Drive, and everything works fine
<gnomefreak> took me forever to find contact
<Dr_willis> of course ya got to wonder WHAT is so differnt from bash and the 'posix' complient dash.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Ahmuck> astronaute: not the drive, the filesystem
<rohan> astronaute: just boot from a live cd and do "fsck /dev/UBUNTU_PARTITION"
<xsacha> doesnt matter how old drive is :D
<astronaute> I cant do that without booting on live cd ?
<LeeJunFan> astronaute: fsck checks the data on the drive, not the physical stability of the drive itself.
<xsacha> need that drive to be unmounted
<Dr_willis> Egads... some of the Control Center Applets/windows STILL pop up with such a small size. you dont see the "administrator mode' button...
<Dr_willis> now THAT is a bug.
<LeeJunFan> astronaute: filesystems can be corrupted for many different reasons, although ext3 is really robust and not very prone to it - data corruption can occur, especially if the system is powered off incorrectly.
<TheGateKeeper> does edgy use dash instead of bash or just some of the scripts?
<xsacha> bash
<ozmodiar> Anybody konw why i can't view the content in /-folder. I Only see home and media. I have recently installed kubuntu 6.10...
<bubu1uk> what package do i need to play win media files? need win32codecs.
<rohan> ozmodiar: from the gui browser ?
<LjL> !hidden-root > ozmodiar
<rohan> ewww ! what a sucky thing to do ! :P
<ozmodiar> in konqueror
<LeeJunFan> astronaute: in order to check and fix a filesystem it has to not be in use by any applications, it's doable on a running system, but requires stopping apps and remounting / read only.
<Jucato> LjL: nice. saved me some typing. thanks :)
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  ok..now what gets me on this bash/dash/posix -->   When invoked as sh, Bash enters POSIX mode after reading the startup files.  http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/bashref_69.html
<LeeJunFan> astronaute: you can tell it to fsck on next reboot though, then reboot your computer and let it do it's thing.
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  which is how i am reading it.. when called as #!/bin/sh - bash IS in posix mode.. so there should be no issues.
<astronaute> then ill fsch ik but im not sure this will resolve problem =)
<rohan> astronaute: i am not sure too
<Dr_willis> unless bash in posix mode isent fully posix..
<LeeJunFan> astronaute: well, apparently you can't force fsck on reboot any more.
<xsacha> :(
<rohan> but whenever i've had such problems, fsck has helped
<rohan> touch /.forcefsck doesnt work ?
<Nickste> Can this be done with Kubuntu Edgy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0ZtcxHUSDQ and how easy is it to do it?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: that might.
<rohan> 19:56 < rohan> astronaute: just boot from a live cd and do "fsck /dev/UBUNTU_PARTITION"
<astronaute> no problem i have edgy cd, ill boot to fsck in 10mns if i cant find solution
<astronaute> yes rohan thx =)
<rohan> fine
<LeeJunFan> rohan: the shutdown options are gone, upstart doesn't seem to support them.
<__osh__> are there defraggers in linux or are they built into the fs?
<rohan> LeeJunFan: what shutdown options ? i dont know about them ;)
<rohan> __osh__: they are not usually needed
<LeeJunFan> __osh__: ext3 is designed to not need them. You are likely only to get a fragged ext filesystem if your HD is constantly full.
<rohan> yes, if it is fuller than 85% most of the times
<Nickste> Does kubuntu support beryl?
<xsacha> in which case e2defrag ?
<LeeJunFan> rohan: you used to be able to issue shutdown with flags to force fsck on reboot, not any longer there with upstart replasing sysvinit.
<xsacha> i dont see why all distros wouldnt Nickste :)
<rohan> LeeJunFan: ah ok, those :)
<xsacha> kubuntu will work same as ubuntu -- any howtos you see
<__osh__> rohan: LeeJunFan: Well, that's pretty much a fact of life so...
<__osh__> It's not a problem yet, but there might be along the way.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: emasil is sent i will wait to do anything till i get a responce or until i feel i cant wait any longer for one. i have the files needed all i have to do is make changes and package them up but if they are gonna release it than i dont need to. I explaned what fixes need to be done also
<xsacha> __osh__: always above 85% full?
<xsacha> e2defrag should work
<__osh__> xsacha: More or less. There's a lot of fun stuff on tha intarweb... =)
<gnomefreak> if worst comes to worst i will put the file on the frostwire page and note to user that edgy needs to replace this file with this one
<__osh__> xsacha: will have a look at e2defrag.
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea.. the more i research this topic.. the odder it becomes.. from what i am reading, bash called from #!/bin/sh  SHOULD be compatiable with dash.
<__osh__> xsacha: thanks
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: *should* that maybe in feisty
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  im finding a hard time googling much info on dash.
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  aprently theres some ussage of () or other things thats causing some issue
* __osh__ usually play with XFS. We use "fsr" there...
<rohan> gnomefreak: fesity fawn \o/
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: the problem may be like with upstart they only changed part of it and the next 2 releases will finish the upstart
<LeeJunFan> __osh__: I've got a couple external drives that are nearly full most of the time and I've never had a frag issue with them, usually fragmentation stays below 5% no matter what.
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  heh heh .
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: yes dash doesnt read the same chars as bash does
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea.. noticed this little test case.
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> function foo()
<gnomefreak> like you will see all init go away
<__osh__> LeeJunFan: Noted. I haven't had a problem yet either. Just curious.
<Dr_willis> works.. but with #!/bin/dash - it gives this odd error message
<Dr_willis> test.dash: 2: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: its not reading the ]  [ the same as bash would im sure there are other chars also
<Dr_willis> so its not wanting the (
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: needs to be changed to what dash uses ;)
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i was thinking that () was a posix defined thing. heh.
<Dr_willis> but my posix skills are low
<gnomefreak> i would have thought so but no telling. i havent played with dash a whole lot yet
<FERLUI> #DNS rede
<gnomefreak> if needed we can go to irc.peercommons.net #support and tell them to rewrite it to make it work ;)
<gnomefreak> but right now i need a break for a little while ill bbl
<Fator_Dee> hello, just upgraded to edgy (succesfully) but in the wizard I enabled the system sounds, and I hate them, so how I can invoke the wizard or disable them otherwise?
<Dr_willis> heh
<Fator_Dee> they are just awful :-p
<Dr_willis> 'system notifications' contorl-center icon
* Jucato wonders why KPersonalizer would be installed in an upgrade...
<Dr_willis> i forget the command to rerun that wizard
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> kpersonalizer
<Dr_willis> its not on my clean install :)
<Jucato> neither was it on my dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> its all getting too confusing for me...
<Dr_willis> lets all go back to the console and start over.
<Dr_willis> :)
* Jucato doesn't even want to ask about that bash/dash thingy...
<__osh__> This bug is new to me since edgy. Anyone else seen something similar. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68586
<LjL> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> that's going to hurt...
<BluesKaj> Has anyone figured out why the screensaver in KDE 3.5.5 no longer works ?
<LjL> Jucato: i recall a similar comment from someone else as well :-)
<Fator_Dee> Dr_willis: ah, much better now, you save my sanity
<Fator_Dee> *saved
<Jucato> LjL: hehe.. time to do some research on what it is...
<Dr_willis> LjL,  researcing that all day
<Jucato> good thing I haven't gotten into BASH scripting/programming yet :)
<__osh__> BluesKaj: Nope. I've got the same problem.
<Dr_willis>  it seems really odd.. if a script calls #!/bin/sh   and sh it a link to 'bash' then bash enters posix mode.. so there shouldent be any incompatiablities.
<twosouls82> Yeah, why not make the /bin/sh point to bash?
<LjL> Dr_willis: /bin/sh links to SYS:C/NewShell in Ubuntu AGA (3.11). Since AmigaShell is 0% compatible with the BASH shell, all scripts will break. This is a good thing.
<BluesKaj> __osh__, I think a lot of ppl have the prob , but haven't discovered it yet :)
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  thats how it used to be.
* Jucato wonders why switch from BASH to DASH..
<twosouls82> yeah I now
<LjL> Jucato: speed, mainly, i believe
* twosouls82 googles Dash, for it's pros and cons
<Dr_willis> LjL,  im trying to figure out how any  issues betweek the bash in posix mode, vs dash is going on.
<Jucato> twosouls82: http://gondor.apana.org.au/~herbert/dash/
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  good luck.. i aint getting many good info hits
<Jucato> twosouls82: nvm that link ehehe
<Jucato> that's a very *very* short page...
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> indeed
<Ahmuck> The following packages have been kept back:
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yep.. now ya know what i am finding.
<Ahmuck>   asterisk-oh323 hpijs libggi2 python-adns python-clientcookie python-crypto python-egenix-mxproxy python-egenix-mxstack
<Ahmuck>   python-egenix-mxtexttools python-egenix-mxtools python-gadfly python-htmlgen python-htmltmpl python-imaging
<Ahmuck>   python-imaging-sane python-jabber python-kjbuckets python-ldap python-mysqldb python-pam python-pexpect python-pgsql
<Ahmuck>   python-pychart python-pylibacl python-pyopenssl python-pyxattr python-reportlab python-simpletal python-soappy
<Ahmuck>   python-sqlite python-syck python-xmpp
<Ahmuck> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 32 not upgraded.
<Ahmuck> how does one fix those ?
<twosouls82> Dr_willis: I will keep you posted when I find some good infos
<Jucato> Ahmuck: please use pastebin next time
<rohan> Ahmuck: STOP IT !
<LjL> Dr_willis: in theory there *shouldn't* be any issues, as long as script writers are only using standard POSIX commands. but the problem is that some/many scripts are written using bash-specific extensions, while forgetting to use "#!/bin/bash" and just using "#!/bin/sh" as a header
<LjL> !paste | Ahmuck
<ubotu> Ahmuck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  heh - im getting sick of the dash vs bash stuff.. that from what i have read 'shouldent' be a problem.. unless of course bash's posix mode is really messed up
<rohan> Ahmuck: do apt-get install on them individually
<Jucato> Ahmuck: trying to upgrade to Edgy? try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<rohan> that'll solve out and dependency issues, Ahmuck
<LjL> Dr_willis: (is newshell a built-in resident or is it in C:, anyway? :o i'm quite sure NewCLI is a resident, but not sure about NewShell)
<Ahmuck> thx Jucato, sorry about the past
<Ahmuck> er paste
<Dr_willis> LjL,  no idea. :P i tend to do simple 5 line scripts..
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i grew up scripting in REXX :)
<LjL> aw, REXX.
<Dr_willis> aha! a good hit on google for 'dash'
<Dr_willis> Debian Almquist shell
<Ahmuck> there was this little program, when i began using dapper beta that dropped down the konsole from the top by pressing a f(something) key.  i forget what it was
<LjL> Dr_willis: the interpreter was the first thing i deleted from the Workbench disk to make space for my gadgets :P
<Dr_willis> google for that. :P not 'dash' heh heh
<Jucato> !yakuake > Ahmuck
<twosouls82> there are too many dashes on Google :P
<Dr_willis> LjL,  the rexx interfaces with my editors and databases saved me many a day of work
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian_Almquist_shell
<Ahmuck> and last but not least, is there a way to turn of advanced mode on the system menu ?
<Jucato> Ahmuck: what do you mean advanced mode?
<LjL> Dr_willis: sure, i'm just kidding, i never used it but i'm sure it was great to have something like that, with so many programs supporting it
<BlueEagle> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmuck> nm, it is working now.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: so it seems DASH is very closely related to ash (Almquist Shell)?
<twosouls82> Jucato: it is a port of it
<LjL> Dr_willis: i mean, now we're all excited at how you can use DCOP to "magically" talk to applications from anywhere else... wow! great new feature of the 2000's! ;-)
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> so basically, research ash, and you research dash :)
<twosouls82> yeppers
<twosouls82> mostly
<Ahmuck> so edgy moved to dash ?
<Ahmuck> away from bash ?
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: system uses dash
<Dr_willis> LjL,  its a great feature that takes how long to figure out?
<gnomefreak> Ahmuck: end user uses bash by default
<Ahmuck> ah
<Ahmuck> why the change ?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  vs the simple rexx scripts. :P
<Dr_willis> Ahmuck,  to confuse people! :P
* gnomefreak has idea on frostwire that people might love :X
<Dr_willis> amazing thoing about DASH.. is how little real docs i can find on it!
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: too new :)
<naruto> hello
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i guess thats why its in 'edgy'
<Dr_willis> :)
<gnomefreak> btw no debian release uses dash
<gnomefreak> from my understanding
<Hawkwind> So how can a user switch Edgy from dash back to bash ?  Seems I know several users who can't get bash scripts to work properly because of this dash stuff
<Jucato> why the hell then did they call it Debian Almquist Shell?
<twosouls82> why the change after all these years.. while Dash originates from back to 1997
<twosouls82> ?
<Jucato> O_o
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  i hate to say it.. but i think switching back to bash may be a good idea..
<Dr_willis> scripts not working right? They may be using #!/bin/sh when they should be using #!/bin/bash # To set Bash to replace Dash  dpkg-reconfigure -plow dash to set up bash as your scripts 'sh' shell. BEST to  Fix the Script.
<omar> Hello guys, I am from Sierra Leona, I have a problem with my partitions, I uses to have a windows (3Gb) and kbuntu (37 Gb) and I install kubuntu edgy with 20 Gb , and I resize my windows with 20 Gb without reinstalling it, But know I just can see 3Gb of windws, How can I show everything
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  good enough for ya?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: wasn't that the "hack" that imbrandn didn't approve of?
<GnarusLeo>  I get this error while trying to mount in truecrypt after upgrading to edgy! FATAL: Module truecrypt not found.
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  no this is what the actual devs say to do
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  he got mad at my implication of 'fixing' dash by removing it. :P
<Jucato> Dr_willis: ah.
<Jucato> he's a dev, too, anyway :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  the forums also say use 'ln -s whatever'' but i think the proper way is to use dpkg.
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  some of the dev's need to get in touch with reality. :P
<Dr_willis> but what do I know. im just a BOFH.
<Jucato> hm.. probably someday it should be in /etc/alternatives... :P
<Jucato> BOFH?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i thought thats what the  dpkg-reconfigure did.. but wait. thats a seperate system
<LjL> Dr_willis, i dunno, i don't run that many scripts, but... hey, when you do stuff to improve stuff, stuff sometimes breaks. it's life ;)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: that's different
<Dr_willis> LjL,  right.. but from what i reading on dash vs bash in posix mode.. there shouldent be any breakage..
<Dr_willis> still aint found any good info on it however.
<LjL> Dr_willis: well, isn't that correct, strictly speaking?
<Dr_willis> LjL,  right.. the core of what i am reading  i think is  that when /bin/sh is a link to bash, and you call #!/bin/sh  - Bash should kick into Posix compatiabilty mode.
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Dr_willis> so all these scripts that are breaking because they depend on bash features..  have been using bash in posix mode.  which shouldent have any  extra bash features to use.
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  read at the end...
<Dr_willis> Data preservation and migration --->   No user accounts or existing scripts need to be changed.
<Dr_willis> ok i guess 'user' scripts.. :) actually wait - thats not right.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I'm just posting links. I don't read them :P
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  ive read most all of them.. and    weighing the pros and cons.
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: read the bottom of that spec page. its about your tabletpc
<gnomefreak> :)
<Dr_willis> they are refering to the audit that took place because the N770 used dash
<gnomefreak> later all
<Dr_willis> i think
<Dr_willis> Im sure we will hear more of this. :) in the future
<twosouls82> later gnomefreak
<LjL> Dr_willis, well, i can confirm that at least one bash extension gets disabled when invoked as #!/bin/sh -- namely, (( VAR = VAR + 1 )) only works with #!/bin/bash
<GnarusLeo> shoud /bin/bash be "chmod a+rx" ?
<LjL> no wait, what the heck am i saying... i *am* on edgy, so my /bin/sh is *dash*. bla
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_willis> LjL,  heh...
<Dr_willis> well i gotta go eat.. LjL  lets make up a wiki page on what the heck is going on. :P
<Dr_willis> and get the dev's mad at us.
<Dr_willis> bbl
<twosouls82> I get the change, I think I will be able to get used to dash as a system shell
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  i dont see any benifit really.  i guess.
<Dr_willis> and i still thinkit should be an 'opt in' feature to set dash, not default to it.
<GnarusLeo> of changing to sh?
<Dr_willis> Lunch time.
<omar> Guys Why I can't do nothing in qtparted, is there another way to resize partitios?
<twosouls82> I do; read the cases here; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<Fator_Dee> um, another thing, it seems that now single click activates, I want to change it to double click, where's the config for that :-|
<twosouls82> don't read it for you personally, but as for the main public
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> Dr_willis: you can change back if you don't mind the speedgains of your system to be gone
<Fator_Dee> ah, found it, thanks anyway
<franz> (newbie question) my javac is version 1.5, while my java is in version 1.4.2 ....how can i change javac to 1.4.2 or java to 1.5 ? :-)
<twosouls82> franz: look into update-alternatives
<franz> thanks twosouls82 :-)
<twosouls82> np :)
<Jucato> "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Ahmuck> wow, this single click mouse thing is going to change my life
<franz> thanks jucato :-) i'll try that too :-)
<Jucato> Ahmuck: you can change it to double click if you want
<Ahmuck> er, the automatic mouse click thing
<Ahmuck> i like that feature
<twosouls82> Jucato: I thought; "let me give him a hunch, so he gan figure it out"
<twosouls82> s/gan/can
<Jucato> twosouls82: oh sorry :)
<GnarusLeo> is dapper and edgy bot ubuntu 6.06?
<dude_> jucato: are you using xgl or beryl?
<twosouls82> nevermind ;)
<Goong> Hi everybody
<Jucato> but he might inadvertedly mess up :)
<twosouls82> beryl here! :D
<Jucato> GnarusLeo: Edgy is 6.10
<Jucato> dude_: nope
<GnarusLeo> Jucato, ok .
<twosouls82> hi Goong
<Goong> i have a problem about wifi card
<twosouls82> what problem?
<Goong> Hi twosouls82
<twosouls82> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Goong> uhm.. i using kubuntu 6.10
<dude_> jucato: why?
<Goong> i see wifi card
<Goong> but it disenable
<Jucato> dude_: just haven't gotten around to setting it up :)
<dude_> jucato: ok
<Goong> then i go to network setting and enable it
<twosouls82> Goong: have you installed any drivers for it?
<Goong> but when i enable it.. it will disnable it automatic everytime
<Goong> twosouls82 : i haven't
<twosouls82> Goong: I guess you will have too... which card?
<Ahmuck> whohoo, no more adept notifier
<Jucato> Ahmuck: huh?
<Ahmuck> nice and clean again.  i realllly reallly like the automatic mouse btw
<twosouls82> you can always diable the notifier
<Goong> uhm..  it's broadcom buit-in card
<Ahmuck> Jucato: i had packages in adept that would not update until i used aptitude, 4 times in a row
<Jucato> ah :)
<Ahmuck> now everything is resolved
<twosouls82> Goong: what brand? what model?
<twosouls82> :\
<Goong> i guess it's Broadcom 4413 buit-in card on Compaq M2215
<Goong> i'll check it now
<twosouls82> please do :)
<GnarusLeo> Goong, lspci will give you that :)
<sysdoc> Hey guys I have KDE and Gnome, and when in KDE I seem to have lost my volume button on the panel. Can someone tell me how to get it back?
<twosouls82> lspci | grep wifi
<Goong> ya. it's  BCM 4318
<Lynoure> sysdoc: try K-menu > multimedia > kmix,  I think that restarts the applet
<twosouls82> Goong: here's the deal, we both start Googling it
<GnarusLeo> Goong, im affraid you have to use ndiswrapper
<sysdoc> Lynoure, that's it thanks
<Goong> i've ever use ndiswrapper once
<Goong> but it not work
<GnarusLeo> Goong, you need the original windows drivers (.inf .sys .dll +++) ... then install ndiswrapper
<GnarusLeo> Goong, it worked on my other two laptops :)
<Lynoure> sysdoc: :)
<Goong> ok i'll try it again
<GnarusLeo> Goong, and with that card I really think you do ... so says the allmighty google
<twosouls82> indeed GnarusLeo and Goong... Goong has to use the ndiswrapper for it, to quote; "t works perfectly with ndiswrapper"
<twosouls82> Goong:  step by step tut: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177
<GnarusLeo> easy algoritm :) "sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf" "sudo ndiswrapper -m" blacklist the other modules, "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" check if iwconfig shows your new interface
<Goong> Aha..great  thank twosouls82
<twosouls82> GnarusLeo: indeed, just like the page says
<GnarusLeo> :)
<twosouls82> (Y)
<GnarusLeo> but ndiswrapper can be a pain in the ass
<Goong> ^^ Thanks all
<twosouls82> that's why the link for Goong
<Goong> i'll try agian
<twosouls82> np Goong
<Goong> bye
<_mathieu> I need help setting up my monitor on ym laptop
<GnarusLeo> whats wrong with it?
<_mathieu> I have an ATI X600, res: 1280x800; right now it "clones" the image on the 2nd monitor
<_mathieu> which doesnt support resolution
<cps1966> W: Failed to fetch http://uk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<cps1966>   MD5Sum mismatch
<GnarusLeo> _mathieu, are you using the fglrx drivers?
<_mathieu> yes
<_mathieu> if possible, I'd like to have screen 1 on the monitor, and screen 2 on the laptop panel, and automatically switch if the monitor gets unplugged
<GnarusLeo> my girlfriend just arrived, sorry :) gotta go
<twosouls82> _mathieu: this helped me setting up my mutihead layout; http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Monitors
<echo1> What is a good program for managing laptop proc and changing it between performance and power save
<twosouls82> GnarusLeo: have a nice time, relax
<twosouls82> :)
<_ale> guys I've a problem
<_ale> after upgrade to edgy when I boot I have to force graphic with ctrl-alt-f7
<_ale> is there a solution?
<_mathieu> twosouls82: ill check thatout thanks
<omar> Hello guys, I am from Sierra Leona, I have a problem with my partitions, I uses to have a windows (3Gb) and kbuntu (37 Gb) and I install kubuntu edgy with 20 Gb , and I resize my windows with 20 Gb without reinstalling it, But know I just can see 3Gb of windws, How can I show everything
<twosouls82> welcome :)
<twosouls82> omar: I can't imagine you did a proper resize
<twosouls82> omar: what does fdisk or cfdisk show you?
<omar> twosouls82  fdisk shows me disks but cfdisk shows me fatal error
<twosouls82> omar: I assume your partition table is messed up
<twosouls82> what error omar?
<omar> twosouls82
<omar>  FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<omar>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<BlueEagle> omar: sudo?
<twosouls82> :)
<Jonty_> Is there an easy way to find out what version of Kubuntuy I'm running?
<BlueEagle> jonty_: Kubuntuy?
<Jucato> Jonty_: in Konsole: "lsb_release -a"
<twosouls82> Jonty_: open up kcontrol
<omar> twosouls82 :( sorry
<twosouls82> ow, even better
<Jucato> twosouls82: won't work :)
<BluesKaj> omar, download a partition organizer called "GParted Live CD". Be sure to get the latest version ...it will help you resize your partitions . yOu can find it at this site : http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<Jucato> twosouls82: KControl will only showyou the kernel and KDE version
<omar> twosouls82 look it shows the disk with 20 Gb
<twosouls82> hehe, I saw it, my bad
<omar> twosouls82 but I can see mounted just 3
<twosouls82> suse did show it's version there
<twosouls82> :\
<_ale> someone else experiencing not launching of X at the start and should press ctrl-alt-f7???
<Ahmuck> _ale laptop ?
<Jonty_> Jucato: Will that show me whether it's an RC or not?
<twosouls82> omar: and so you're missing?
<_ale> Ahmuck: yes
<Jucato> Jonty_: no.
<Ahmuck> _ale: hp ?
<_ale> Ahmuck: no asus with sis integrated 740
<Jonty_> Jucato: How do I know that
<omar> twosouls82 yes in the storage media there is a hd1 with 3 gb, but in the cfdisk there is a NTFS -hd1 with 20
<Ahmuck> _ale: i had the same problem with an hp.  i was unable to fix it
<Jucato> Jonty_: just do an update and you'll be using the latest
<Ahmuck> i did a dist-upgrade however
<_ale> Ahmuck: yes switched from dapper to edgy and now there is this problem
<CpuWhiz> my problem with edgy: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/cpuwhiz/KubuntuInstallNotLettingMeContinue.png
<twosouls82> omar: can you see files on the disk, that where there? if so, back them up and make the ntfs from outside Windows, and re-place the files lateron
<Jonty_> Jucato: Ok, have done and I'm alright, must have got it early or something
<omar> twosouls82 wait I don't get, English is not my first language :)
<twosouls82> CpuWhiz: does it change when you check 'format' for '/'?
<omar> twosouls82 I can see the files I used to have
<CpuWhiz> twosouls82: nope
<omar> twosouls82 but just 3 Gb, I wan 20 there, even though I gave 20 to the ntfs-hd1 when I install kubuntu edgy, you know, I incressed the partition
<twosouls82> omar:  then move them to another partition and recreate the ntfs partition (of 30GB) in Windows, and then move the files back to this new partition
<_ale> Ahmuck: also you have EE in xorg.0.log? I have this -> Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Ahmuck> no.  i am not currently at that machine.  because it was a test machine and nothing critical i have decided to get the cd and do a new install
<omar> twosouls82 do you think I will work without messing windows?
<twosouls82> CpuWhiz: I saw somthing like this on launchpad
<omar> twosouls82 what software I can use? qtparted
<twosouls82> omar: as long as it's not the "C:" partition
<Ahmuck> would it have something to do with laptop buttons ?
<twosouls82> omar: preferable manage ntfs from windows
<twosouls82> preferably
<_ale> Ahmuck: don't know, very annoying
<Ahmuck> agreed
<omar> twosouls82 it is the C partition
<omar> twosouls82 In windows I can see just 3 gb too
<Zarephath> Is there a boot configuration GUI in KDE?
<twosouls82> omar: in that case, try to avoid formatting it
<twosouls82> :)
<omar> twosouls82 well, that let me more confused
<twosouls82> what did you use to resize it omar?
<twosouls82> ntfsresize?
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> what do i have to put in my sources.list to get limewire or frostwire?
<omar> qtparted while installing kubuntu edgy
<twosouls82> omar: try this page; http://man.linux-ntfs.org/ntfsresize.8.html , and  mind the "Enlargement" section
<twosouls82> I am off for now
<CpuWhiz> twosouls82: I found the launchpad entry, thanks
<Electrolyte> Is there an IRC channel for OpenAL?
<Electrolyte> Need some help compiling it.
<Jonty_> How can I make alt codes work in KDE or get a similar alternative?
<Zerb_Riss> is there a way to switch away from the amd64 kubuntu to the x86 one?
<Ace2016> reinstall?
<Zerb_Riss> heh
<fdoving> Zerb_Riss: as ace2016 says, reinstall is probably the best way to go.
<nrg88> any edgy devs around?
<nrg88> downloaded the "stable" dvd version
<nrg88> but i have a serious problem
<nrg88> my soundserver keeps crashing
<nrg88> saying:
<nrg88> Sound server fatal error:
<nrg88> cpu overload, aborting
<nrg88> i have a VIA chipset, with a cmedia soundcard: 8235
<eilker> is there a thing called easykubuntu ??
<twenty2sixty> hi! the wallet on my recently upgraded dapper->edgy box doesn't safe any more passwords! each time i restart the system, all entries in the wallet are gone... funily, all 'old' entries (from the dapper-times) still remain & work
<twenty2sixty> any idea what might cause this?
<eilker> how can i add java support to kubuntu for web pages ? new linux user here
<armando> ola
<fdoving> !java | eilker
<ubotu> eilker: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<armando> alguien de espaa
<armando> ????????????????
<nrg88> btw, arts is crashing
<Zerb_Riss> !es > armando
<fdoving> twenty2sixty: try the workaround described at: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/67521
<nrg88> how can i completely remove it from kubuntu?
<fdoving> twenty2sixty: let me know if it works.
<twenty2sixty> fdoving: Thanks!
<Kiongku> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fdoving> nrg88: you can't. it's a essential part. You can however disable it.
<ibert> is the kubuntu site hacked? http://www.kubuntu.de/
<nrg88> how? :(
<fdoving> nrg88: kmenu -> system settings -> sound system -> uncheck enable soundsystem.
<nrg88> itt freezez up edgy
<armando> alguien habla espaol
<Zerb_Riss> !es | armando
<ubotu> armando: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fdoving> ibert: the official kubuntu site is http://kubuntu.org
<ibert> fdoving: I see.
<twenty2sixty> fdoving: Restarting user-session now ... wish me luck! :-)
<fdoving> twenty2sixty: good luck :)
<eilker> fdoving: do we have "show desktop" button in panel? i cant find it
<nrg88> fdoving: i still get the " 4794 ?        S      0:00 artsmessage -e Sound server fatal error:??cpu overload, aborting" in every 20 seconds
<eilker> fdoving: like "launch desktop"
<fdoving> eilker: I have it. hang on.
<eilker> fdoving: oki friend
<fdoving> eilker: right click on the panel -> Add Applet to panel..
<eilker> fdoving: ok than?
<fdoving> eilker: search for 'show' and you'll find 'show desktop'
* Dr_willis is back from Lunch
<eilker> fdoving: thanx sir:)
<fdoving> eilker: you're welcome :)
<twenty2sixty> fdoving: I'm back & it works! Thanks so much for this!
<fdoving> twenty2sixty: you're welcome, thanks for the feedback.
<twenty2sixty> fdoving: A silly bug though, isn't it?
<echo1> I need some help from a laptop user.  I have a 1.6ghz centrino and its stuck at 800mhz,  no matter what I do I can
<echo1> I need some help from a laptop user.  I have a 1.6ghz centrino and its stuck at 800mhz,  no matter what I do I can get it to throttle between 800 and 1.7
<echo1> 1.6*
<fdoving> twenty2sixty: very silly. Can I quote the messages your wrote in this channel and add it to the bugreport?
<twenty2sixty> fdoving: The 'silly bug' part, too? ;-)
<fdoving> twenty2sixty: no, your first question, and the 'i'm back & it works' part.
<twenty2sixty> fdoving: Yes, of course! Thanks for asking! I'm off re-typing all passwords now so that kwallet finally 'remembers' ... :-) Thanks again for your help! Bye!
<echo1> Can anyone help me out?  I didnt have this problem in dapper but i had to install from scratch because edgy broke things.  How can I get cpu throttling working?
<BluesKaj> Still no answer to the screensaver puzzle/bug in KDE 3.5.5 !
<Rajah3000> can anyone tell me If there is a webpage of command lines for use in terminal on Kubuntu?
<Kiongku> Rajah3000: any linux commands should run in the terminal
<fdoving> !cli
<profibadan> hello
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<BluesKaj> Rajah3000, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Rajah3000> Nice, that is what I was thinking, but wanted to be sure
<Rajah3000> Thanks
<TehUni> did something happen to the plf repo? packages.freecontrib.org doesnt seem to work anymore.
<echo1> I need help, I seem to have setup the wrong keyboard type - how do I change it to a normal US keyboard?
<profibadan> hello yvonne
<Dr_willis> TehUni,  it was up last week.. i think it may fof stopped supporting ubuntu
<TehUni> that sucks!
<TehUni> packages.freecontrib.org is down completely though...
<TehUni> even just freecontrib.org
<Dr_willis> it may be down then
<Kiongku> echo1: system settings --> regional and accessibility --> keyboard layout?
<fdoving> TehUni: looks like dns trouble.
<echo1> woot, thanks Kiongku
<Kiongku> yw
<BluesKaj> echo1, i recomend that you update kde and once that is done reboot and the language and country options will open before KDE loads
<echo1> BluesKaj: i fixed it, simple check box needed to be checked
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<echo1> but now, can anyone help me get my cpu throttling working?
<echo1> in dapper it was fine, in edgy it doenst work
<echo1> im stuck in 800mhz, i want to be able to switch between 800 and 1.6
<profibadan> hello yvone
<Kiongku> never tried that stuff so no idea.
<BluesKaj> sorry echo1, dunno about that
<echo1> hmm
<fdoving> echo1: do you have powernowd installed?
<Kiongku> !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<fdoving> !powernowd edgy
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<echo1> let me check
<echo1> i did not, now it is
<fdoving> does it work?
<echo1> k powersave has no options now
<fdoving> do you use kpowersave?
<echo1> Well what else can I use
<fdoving> guidance-powermanager ?
<fdoving> is this edgy?
<echo1> yes
<fdoving> kde-guidance-powermanager
<fdoving> !info kde-guidance-powermanager
<ubotu> kde-guidance-powermanager: HAL based Power Manager Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 308 kB
<echo1> it only has suspend and hibernate options
<echo1> perhaps ill try a reboot?
<fdoving> you can try. don't know if it'll help though.
<james> in dapper, i am trying to enable zeroconf browsing, but i get this error: Command '/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1' not found. any suggestions?
<GNUro> root@arpstorm:~/Wireless# /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi
<GNUro> Invalid argument (must be 0 or 1)
<GNUro> install avahi?
<fdoving> james: do you have the package 'avahi-daemon' installed?
<james> fdoving: yes
<james> avahi and related packages are installed
<fdoving> james: doesn't it include /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi ?
<echo1> ok so i restarted
<fdoving> james: 'dpkg -S /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi'
<GNUro> root@arpstorm:~/Wireless# dpkg -S /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi
<GNUro> avahi-daemon: /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi
<james> fdoving: apparently not
<james> ok let me try that
<echo1> powermanager only has suspend and hibernate
<fdoving> james: you're right.
<james> i got: dpkg: /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi not found.
<echo1> fdoving: any ideas?
<james> by the way, zeroconf browsing works great in edgy... but i don't want edgy on this laptop just yet...
<fdoving> james: i can publish my enable_avahi and avahi_status - you can try them, is this kde 3.5.5 from kubuntu.org?
<some0ne> What happened to the sounds kwin made in Dapper?
<james> fdoving: yes, this is kde3.5.5
<fdoving> james: that explains it. kde 3.5.5 is optimised for edgy, only backported to dapper, small fixes like this is not cared about as it isn't official kde 3.5.5.
<james> ahh
<fdoving> james: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/avahi-dapper/
<nabil> hi there can someone help me installaing ati package in kubuntu
<james> so, am i out of luck on this machine?
<james> ok, ill look at that
<fdoving> james: put those in /usr/share/avahi/ and make them executable. (chmod +x file)
<james> fdoving: ty
<some0ne> nabil: Sure what part are you on?
<liquidat> Hey...
<fdoving> james: let me know if it works :)
<james> fdoving: i will
<liquidat> I'm checking a bug at the moment, and need someone to verify it - is there anyone here who has a flickr account and runs KDE 3.5.5?
<nickv111> Hey
<nickv111> Um, I just did an apt-get update and an apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickv111> I'm using Edgy
<dude_> jucato: ok
<nickv111> And it wants to remove the following packages:   initscripts startup-tasks system-services ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal upstart   upstart-compat-sysv upstart-logd
<echo1> fdoving: powernodd is installed now but i still cant seem to control freq
<nickv111> Is that okay?
<dude_> guys, question
<waspy> how can i find the total size of a directory and it's subdirectories?
<some0ne> du -sh <directory>
<waspy> in a console
<waspy> thanks
<Zarephath> I seem to be missing my trash can on the desktop. How to add or enable it in KDE?
<fdoving> echo1: powernowd is supposed to do that job for you. Does it increase the cpu speed if you run cpu intensive programs?
<Rajah3000> What would be an example in code to install a program in terminal?
<liquidat> Hm, no one with a flickr account? Would be helpfull in the bug hunt...
<nabil> james i dont have access to /usr/share/avahi
<OOD> Zarephath: make a link to location on the desktop (right click) and type in trash:/ for the location
<fdoving> nabil: you would need to be root or use sudo do do stuff there.
<echo1> i just opned about 30 instances of firefox - still 800
<dude_> fdoving: need you expertise
<dude_> fdoving: need your expertise
<SHRIKEE> :o
* SHRIKEE waves
<fdoving> dude_: go on :)
<nabil> james pls am a newbie i dont know the command
<dude_> fdoving: my sister is planning to get a laptop, can you suggest a brand that is cool
<miyako> I just upgraded from to edgy and I'm having some problems with the nvidia driver.  I was running the beta driver, and when I try to start X I get an error that the kernel module is 1.0-7184 but the X module is 1.0-9625.  Running "rmmod nvidia" then "modprobe nvidia" to reload the driver allows me to start X fine, so it seems like something is configured to load the wrong version of the driver at boot time, but I'm not sure how to go about f
<miyako> err, upgraded to edgy*
<SHRIKEE> dude_: sony and toshibas are cool
<Zarephath> OOD: Thanks
<katlyn> Hey; I have a question about adept updater
<fdoving> dude_: I don't do hardware. But my sister got a cheap toshiba that works nicely for her use. I have a iBook G4. My father got a FSC Amilo. Lenovos are nice too.
<fdoving> katlyn: ok. what is it?
<katlyn> How do I tell Adept I don't want to update a certain package? Because I instaleld an older Wine to use IE.. and now Adept is bugging me to install a newer one.. and I don't to because it'll break IE.
<OOD> Zarephath: np
<twosouls82_> miyako: I had the same, this solved it: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<SHRIKEE> why would you want to use IE on linux :o
<katlyn> I tried locking the version in Synaptic, which didn't work
<twosouls82_> omg IE?
<dude_> can i paste the specs and can you send me your comment
<katlyn> LOL... I need it to watch videos for my history course.. asx videos; they won't work properly in Linux.. and I don't wanna boot into windows
<SHRIKEE> fair enough
<katlyn> I use Firefox for everything else
<SHRIKEE> but there are codecs you know ;)
<xsacha> gah .asx videos usually open popups and whatnot
<fdoving> katlyn: there is no real good solution for that if locking doesn't work. It can be done though.
<katlyn> I tried to get it working before.. I spent an entire night.. it will only play crappily in MPlayer.. and if I pause it it'll start playing over again.. and I can't scan through the stream
<SHRIKEE> im not sure if they include asx but theres a w32codecs package in the universe rep
<twosouls82_> !restrictedformats | katlyn
<ubotu> katlyn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nabil> can someone help me to install ati drivers in kubuntu
<Zarephath> OOD: I am trying to playback video off of the google link and it can't install the plugin...I am running Kubuntu PPC what can I do?
<xsacha> katlyn: last resort if you cant find a codec or something: use wine :D
<katlyn> I do use Wine... but IE won't work with the latest version and Adept is bugging me to update Wine
<OOD> Zarephath: there is no ppc linux flash version
<katlyn> Maybe it'll work if I lock the version in Adept instead of Synaptic.. can I do that?
<Kiongku> katlyn: just leave it alone for now  ( '')
<manish> can anybody tell me how to install yahoo messager on ubuntu
<SHRIKEE> kill the auto updater
<dude_> SHRIKEE: can i talk to you in private?
<SHRIKEE> sure dude_
<Kiongku> manish: u sure u cant access it from kopete?
<SHRIKEE> kill the auto updater, check manually do preview changes and unselect the packages you dont want
<miyako> hmm, that page on the beryl-project wiki doesn't really seem to be much help, it covers all of the steps that I've taken, but doesn't address my problem :(
<SHRIKEE> :)
<OOD> Zarephath: try to compile the latest gnash cvs(opensource flash project) http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<twosouls82_> manish: read http://messenger.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html and look at "Debian Linux:"
<fdoving> katlyn: can you pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy wine' (run in kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<melkart> pppoeconf worked fine for me under 6.06, but doesnt under 6.10. plog says ""Timeout waiting for PADS packets" and "Unable to complete PPPoE Discovery". can anybody help?
<twosouls82_> manish: Kopete does Yahoo too
<SHRIKEE> i use yahoo in kopete it works fine
<twosouls82_> indeed it does
<twosouls82_> :)
<katlyn> Alright.. hold on
<katlyn> wine:
<katlyn>   Installed: 0.9.5-winehq-1
<katlyn>   Candidate: 0.9.22-0ubuntu3
<katlyn>   Version table:
<katlyn>      0.9.22-0ubuntu3 0
<katlyn>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<katlyn>  *** 0.9.5-winehq-1 0
<katlyn>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<katlyn> There it is
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<echo1> ok, im getting really frustrated.  Nothing I do will make my cpu throttle up to 1.6
<fdoving> use that next time.
<katlyn> Alright.. sorry, I don't know anything about IRC
<SHRIKEE> haha
<SHRIKEE> you managed to get on irc, thats a good start
<Kiongku> lol
<katlyn> And Im registered.. Im jsut using Konversation; its easy
<SHRIKEE> konversation owns!
<SHRIKEE> i love it
<fdoving> katlyn: it's ok. you can hack this. but if you mess this up your system can break. Do you want me to tell you how? :)
<twosouls82_> after 3 years of linux I found out about IRC :P
<echo1> How can i check if my kernel has what it needs to change cpu clock
<fdoving> katlyn: it won't break if you do exactly as i say.
<katlyn> Errr.... uuh.. I dunnoo... I mean.... I don't.. wanna.... reinstall...
<katlyn> but.. sure.. what the heck..
<OOD> echo1: you mean powersaving underclocking?
<katlyn> U can PM me if want
<echo1> yes.  Except at the moment im underclocked to 800mhz and i cant get up to my regular of 1.6
<miyako> well, I'm tired of messing with this, I'll just set up a startup script to unload and reload the kernel module and be done with it for now, not like I reboot that often
<Zarephath> OOD great will do...restricted formats wasn't doing much for me..
<twosouls82_> katlyn: so you're already regged as well, you're faster than a lot around here
<OOD> echo1: it should go back up to full speed once the cpu load goes up
<nabil> can someone help me to install ati drivers in kubuntu edgy
<nabil> can someone help me to install ati drivers in kubuntu edgy
<baro> no
<twosouls82_> nabil, don't start nagging us
<twosouls82_> just ask, and wait
<nabil> ok
<fdoving> katlyn: ok. What you're about to do, is editing the file that keeps track of installed packages, and versions, in kubuntu. What I suggest doing, is changing the versionnumber in that file, to be the same as the version number of the available version adept wants you to upgrade to. This is the best solution. Putting things on hold or pinning will not upgrade it, but adept notifier will tell you you have 1 package that needs to be updated, constantly.
<echo1> OOD: I'd like to be able to manage it (my laptop gets hot so i run 800mhz regardless, unless i decide to play a game or somethign)
<Rede> hey i just installed edgy (formatted, clean install) and my wifi isn't working... but it worked perfectly in dapper, wlassistant fails to connect if i use dhcp of if i do manual input of ip, netmask, broadcast, etc.. it does find the network i want to connect to when i scan tho
<fdoving> katlyn: so, to do this: open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole). become root. 'sudo -i'
<twosouls82_> nabil: and since you haven't asked it yet...
<twosouls82_> ;)
<Rede> anyone have any ideas?
<james> fdoving: strangely, now that i have copied those files to /usr/share/avahi, when i go into zeroconf settings, it will no longer let me click on the 'enable zerconf browsing' option...
<katlyn> Okies, done
<twosouls82_> Rede: new kernel -> reinstall driver (ndiswrapper?)
<fdoving> katlyn: then run 'nano /var/lib/dpkg/status'
<Rede> i use a Ralink rt2500, i didnt need ndiswrapper before...
<fdoving> katlyn: then hit 'ctrl-w' and search for 'Package: wine'
<katlyn> whooaaa.. this is weeeird... it's like... editing in the console
<Rede> thats the chipset, the card is an msi pc54g2
<twosouls82_> Rede: that was just a hunch, you might need a different driver
<nabil> yeah twosoul
<OOD> echo1: i don't know much about that, but there probably is a way to be able to control it yourself :)
<nabil> i am trying hard to install ati in kubuntu edgy
<fdoving> katlyn: did you find it?
<katlyn> Yeah
<katlyn> It shows wine
<twosouls82_> nabil: what doesn't work, start with that and maybe someone is able to help you out
<fdoving> james: hmm.. strange.. don't have anymore suggestions then.. are they set as executable? the files? 'stat -c %a /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi'
<echo1> OOD: I *know* there is, i had it in dapper but when i upgraded to edgy everything broke and my dapper install was pretty messy so i decided to reinstall from scratch
<alex__> how to install this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46481
<katlyn> I tried to use the pastebin to show what it said.. can you see it?
<fdoving> katlyn: ok, use the arrow keys to navigate down to the 'Version:' line.
<alex__> can anybody help me
<baro> trt
<fdoving> katlyn: what is the url to the pastebin?
<katlyn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<twosouls82_> Rede: could it be this what you are looking for? http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400
<katlyn> that one
<nabil> see am unable to see a good animation work on my ati x1300 adaptor laptop
<twosouls82_> remember,I don't know for sure
<baro> sono nuovo salve
<fdoving> katlyn: was thinking of the url in your browser, with the numbers and all.
<james> fdoving: i got 755james@linux-laptop:~$
<james> is that what i want?
<fdoving> james: ok, executable then.
<katlyn> oh.. uh.. I dunno.. can I just PM you?
<Rede> twosouls82_:  i think ive got a driver installed, because it is able to scan and find the networks
<Erich-K> Where can I view what kernel version I have?
<katlyn> Because I dunno how to use IRC.. and I need to get this done quickly
<twosouls82_> Rede: when you start it from the commandline, do you see any stdout (debugging messages?)
<Kiongku> Erich-K: uname -r in konsole
<fdoving> katlyn: I don't need to know what it says. I know what it says. You'll have to edit the Version: line
<Rede> yeah one sec
<OOD> echo1L yeah, the upgrade is horrible, i don't know how to get it working since i haven't looked into controlling the cpu clock speed
<Rede> gotta run to upstairs computer
<katlyn> uuh.. okay.. how do I do that?
<twosouls82_> :)
<katlyn> oh
<katlyn> wait
<katlyn> I see.. I think
<nabil> two soul: see am unable to see a good animation work on my ati x1300 adaptor laptop
<james> fdoving: it is not a big deal.... i hav just never been able to get this laptop set up to print to the printer connected to my desktop....
<katlyn> neat
<fdoving> katlyn: go to the end of the Version: line. and use the keyboard as in every other editor. backspace do delete.
<Erich-K> Kiongku: Thanks
<fdoving> katlyn: it should read 'Version: 0.9.22-0ubuntu3' (without the quotes)
<twosouls82_> nabil: I don't understand you at to be honest
<Kiongku> Erich-K: yw
<katlyn> Okay
<twosouls82_> -ar
<twosouls82_> :s
<nabil> honest for what ??
<katlyn> Oh, boy.. this is pretty crazy.. but it's done
<fdoving> katlyn: make sure there is a space after the colon, before the version.
<Rede> it says: Error for request "Set Mode" ... the device or resource is busy"
<twosouls82_> nabil: isn't there a room around in your language?
<katlyn> Yeah, there is
<nabil> well i dont understand broken english
<alex__> can anybody help me http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46481 how to install a bootsplash screen
<fdoving> katlyn: ok, now, when this is done. hit 'ctrl-x' and 'y' to save changes.
* SHRIKEE stares at dude_
<Zerb_Riss> so why do I have a bunch of python packages in apt that are kept back?
<twosouls82_> that's why you type it yourself nabil? :)
<katlyn> After I did that.. I hit enter.. and it took me out of the thing
<nabil> am new to this world .....
<fdoving> katlyn: then in the konsole, run 'cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-old'
<katlyn> Alright.. done...
<fdoving> katlyn: now you've fooled the system to think you've got the newer version of wine. if you really want the new version at some point, you'll need to re-install with the command 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall wine'
<katlyn> Alrighty
<katlyn> Thanks!
<fdoving> katlyn: i suggest trying to install something with adept, just to check the consistency of the status file.
<katlyn> Okay... and uuh... adept-updater is still there.. will it disappear soon?
<katlyn> Can I use synaptic? I like it bvetter and have been using it.. to install something, I mean
<Dr_willis> katlyn,  i alwasy install synaptic and use it.
<fdoving> katlyn: i guess you can close it somehow? or logout and re-login or something. Don't know how often it updates.
<fdoving> katlyn: and sure, you can use synaptic.
<MidMark> Ahmuck: bug #68880 if you want to add comments
<katlyn> Alrighty
<katlyn> I'll logout and log back in again
<Goong> Hi again
<james> fdoving: when i try to run sudo /usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi 1, i get Error: cannot modify custom configuration. any ideas about that one?
<twosouls82_> '"dash" is a POSIX compliant shell that is much smaller than "bash". We take advantage of that by making it the shell on the installation root floppy, where space is at a premium.', to quote Debian.. so they only use it on their floppies :D
<Dr_willis> heh more dash issues?
<twosouls82_> :D
<twosouls82_> Dr_willis: just to tease you ;)
<fdoving> james: hmm.. no
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  i still and finding a core problem with it.. dash and bash are both supposed to be 100% posix compliant.
<james> ok, ill keep looking around.
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  and from what i read you gain a whole 4 seconds  boot time reduction by using dash.
<Dr_willis> on their test system.
<twosouls82_> Dr_willis: well they both are, Bash only has it's own functions... which might break scripts.. which where written using those functions only
<twosouls82_> read; extra functions
<Dr_willis> twosouls82,  no... this is the CORE  of the issue.. when bash is called from a link to  #!/bin/sh - it automaticially enables posix mode.. so those extra functions should be disabled...
<Dr_willis> Unless of course its not really disabling them all....
<Dr_willis> or so i am reading..
<Zerb_Riss> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<twosouls82_> Dr_willis: which is what I assumed
<jerp> does anyone know of a firewall that is functional with Linux?  I tried the LutelWall site and I get an error of the file when I go to open the tar ball with the archive manager
<Kiongku> !ipkungfu
<ubotu> ipkungfu: iptables-based Linux firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-7 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Dr_willis> twosouls82, i just cant find any proof of that assumption however. :P
<fdoving> Dr_willis: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/bashref/bashref_69.html
<twosouls82_> synaptic ignores my colorscheme, doesn't listen to the settings in kcontrol.. this must be caused by sudo. Does someone have a workaround for this?
<twosouls82_> running kcontrol as sudo didn't solve it
<Dr_willis> been testing out dash and   bash -o posix   :)
<fallen|laptop> hi
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  in my test the 2 do act diffrently. :P   aparently the 'let' command is on in bash -o posix, the url you posted dont seem to mention that.
<Dr_willis> but i got a headache from researching all this. :()
<Dr_willis> so in short  .      bash -o posix is NOT 100% posix compliant aparently.
<h3sp4wn> It is (but its still a superset)
<fdoving> Dr_willis: features are not disabled, in that way. the commands will still work, and you're able to do stuff you shouldn't do, even if you use bash as /bin/sh. The problem isn't the change, the problem is the programmers who make scripts that assume bash-specific functions while using /bin/sh as shebang.
<fallen|laptop> anyone using KNetworkManager for wireless connections? on my system it works, but unfortunately only for ~5 minutes and then it disconnects and connects again...
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  aha.. that makes more sence then.. sort of like the 'use strict' features of some other languages.
<Dr_willis> if the bash posix stuff was more strict then they would see the 'problems'
<fdoving> Dr_willis: correct :)
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  and we are all having this fun.. due to gaining 4 sec on boot time. :)
<ketsugi> Is there any way to get Skim input in Firefox?
<mari> i can only get to fail safe terminal, how do i list files in a directory?
<jerp> newbie question: When I go sudo on my system, I'm not able to add files or programs onto the 'file system', Is that normal?  Should I just add them to my "Home" folder and forget about it?
<fdoving> Dr_willis: not only boot-time, all scripts using /bin/sh runs faster.
<fdoving> Dr_willis: dash uses less memory, etc.
<Zerb_Riss> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> fdoving,   or so we are told. :)
<Dr_willis> well ive extended my knowldege of bash-fu today.... at least
<mari> anyone help...
<mari>  i can only get to fail safe terminal, how do i list files in a directory?
<Dr_willis> ls
<Dr_willis> lists files.
<jerp> ls
<Dr_willis> bash 101 :)
<mari> thank you very much
<h3sp4wn> but is everything of any use hidden
<Dr_willis> !find rexx
<ubotu> Found: regina-rexx
<Lynoure> mari: ls -la  is often more handy, shows dotfiles and permissions, too
<fdoving> ls -lah is even nicer, shows sizes in human readable form :)
<Dr_willis> Thats it.. im rewriting all the init scripts in rexx.
<Dr_willis> :)
<h3sp4wn> find is nicer than ls most of the time
<Dr_willis> i need to increase my 'find' skills also.
<Dr_willis> i tend to use locate a lot however
<h3sp4wn> I use slocate (the updating of the db seems to be faster)
<ronny> Hello, pls help me, I can't open my kubuntu, the login page appears and appears
<ronny> every time
<h3sp4wn> ronny: running X apps with sudo ?
<ronny> you mean sudo x apps
<ronny> like that
<h3sp4wn> running applications which are graphical with sudo
<ronny> h3sp4wn you mean "sudo x apps"
<h3sp4wn> no I mean what I said
<ronny> h3sp4wn pls explain to me, I got that you want me to run "sudo X apps" in the konsole
<h3sp4wn> No - I asked if previously you had being running graphical with sudo
<ronny> h3sp4wn everything was pretty normal
<h3sp4wn> i.e sudo foo (where foo is any graphical application)
<cgeo> when i run beryl in edgy i have this message beryl: water: GL_ARB_fragment_program is missing
<cgeo> is somthing wrong with my graphics card??intel i830
<ronny> h3sp4wn mm, I cannot run any graphical thing even with sudo
<rahmetli> how can i understand what version of kubuntu i am using
<h3sp4wn> ronny: I am not talking about now I am talking about prior to it breaking
<Hawkwind> rahmetli: lsb_release -a
<Danger> Can some one help me getting the live cd of 6.1 booted on my system (ATI)
<ronny> h3sp4wn couple minutes ago everything was normal, but now I can't enter, I am stock in the login page, I can go konsole, but that's it
<h3sp4wn> ronny: so what did you do in those minutes (I feel as if we are not getting anywhere here)
<Dr_willis> rahmetli,   lsb_release -a
<rahmetli> Hawkwind: thanks :)
* Dr_willis is too slow
<Dr_willis> ;)
<geno_> clear
<rahmetli> Dr_willis:  thanks :)
<geno_> sudo apt-get install clear the chat room
<geno_> hahaha
<Dr_willis> cls
<Dr_willis> reset
<ronny> h3sp4wn mm, nothing especial really, just restart after intelling firefox
<Dr_willis> :)
<geno_> ya thatz MICROSHIT
<twosouls82_> clear
<twosouls82_> hmmz, didn't work
<twosouls82_> :)
<Danger> Can some one help me getting the live cd of 6.1 booted on my system (ATI Radion 7800)
<texjoachim> hi, am I the only one who can't run vmware anymore after upgrading to edgy?
<Dr_willis> I had issues with edgy befor and vmware.. but its working now.
<twosouls82_> cgeo: this page covers it all; http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<h3sp4wn> texjoachim: You probably need to rebuild the kernel module
<Dr_willis> i did a clean install
<texjoachim> h3sp4wn: I did
<twosouls82_> cgeo: you need to add 'Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"' to your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> i also used the vmware server
<texjoachim> I can't start the server konsole anymore
<kubola> how can I change channels to bcm43xx under Konversation
<texjoachim> I just get this
<Danger> Can some one help me getting the live cd of 6.1 booted on my system (ATI Radion 7800) am I asking this wrong?
<h3sp4wn> texjoachim: did you use the no stack protector cflag ?
<texjoachim> I don't think so, I simply ran vmware-config.pl
<twosouls82_> !flood | Danger
<ubotu> Danger: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dr_willis> Danger,  and whats the problem? you got the cd burnt it just wont boot?
<twosouls82_> hehehe, not what I needed now
<twosouls82_> but don't flood the channel
<Danger> it will boot it goes to the meter and finishes it then I think it starts x and hangs
<Dr_willis> Danger,  you planning on installing to your machine? or just testing out the live cd?
<Danger> got it Two
<Danger> both
<texjoachim> here is what vmware tells me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28907/
<ronny> Hello, pls help me, I can't open my kubuntu, the login page appears and appears
<cgeo> twosouls82: thnx for tha page.i've seen it before but i dont have NVIDIA.unless the while process is the same no matter the graphics card
<Danger> I dont wan to intall it if i can boot th elive cd
<Danger> I ave Suse running now
<cgeo> twosouls82: yes and i've already added that line along with other lines
<Dr_willis> Mine says that also. its just a warning -- not critical
<Danger> and I have had xandros in past
<Dr_willis> texjoachim,  thats just a warning about the libs. mine says that and still works
<cgeo> beryl is working but the rain plugin seems to be disabled no matter what
<twosouls82_> cgeo: that's for nvidia, at least the driver part.. don't know, the rest might work for other (3D enabled) cards ass well
<twosouls82_> s/ass/as/
<twosouls82_> :\
<Dr_willis> Danger,  the latest ubuntu/kubuntu just came out 2 days ago.. you may want to toy with those live cds - for Installing - i find the alternative (text) installs work best for me.
<Danger> om I have the latest live
<rahmetli> is apt-get update same with adept updating utility?
<texjoachim> Dr_willis: but nothing ever happens after this output, no konsole, no nothing :-(
<rahmetli> i mean r they doing the same job?
<twosouls82_> Danger: using the text mode like Dr_willis suggests is a good idea, I am not to fond of the live cd installer myself either
<Danger> ok maybe i will get the altunative
<Dr_willis> texjoachim,  no clue there... I download/use the vmware server packages from the vmware homepage.
<Kiongku> alternative cd?
<twosouls82_> it is on the same cd
<Danger> how do you get to it?
<Dr_willis> its a seperate cd. from the live cd.
<Dr_willis> Hmm  http://www.oracle.com/technologies/linux/index.html    Orcale Linux has a better logo then we do!
<Dr_willis> Im going to install it!
<Danger> I know you can hit esc to get to the boot prompt
<twosouls82_> is it, wasn't it on the same cd with dapper?
<Danger> <has dgy
<texjoachim> Dr_willis: that's where I got it from originally
<twosouls82_> too, but he thought the installer cd would be the same as before
<texjoachim> and it seems there is no update available :-(
<flexan> hello
<flexan> I'm trying to boot 6.10 but it keeps hanging at "ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller"
<flexan> ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB registered, assigned bus number 1
<flexan> any suggestions?
<twosouls82_> Dr_willis: I searched the web for a unique text mode installer, couldn't find one.. where is it?
<twosouls82_> not that I need it
<Danger> looking for the alt cd's as well
<twosouls82_> I was looking for you too
<twosouls82_> :)
<Danger> thanks
<twosouls82_> hehe, got it
<twosouls82_> Danger: look closely on http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<twosouls82_> don't miss it like I did the first time
<Eddy> hi how can i find a driver to Logitech MX5000 to kubuntu edgy ?
<twosouls82_> Danger: http://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/ the link to the iso is here
<Danger> yes i see do i need to definatly use the amd64 if i have one
<Danger> can i use the reg
<twosouls82_> Danger: I have the 32bit installed on my 64bit
<Danger> ok i iwll try
<twosouls82_> hence there was no speed gain
<rahmetli> i have done the required actions in 6.10-release.php,there was a problem
<Danger> ok will down load it now
<rahmetli> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rahmetli>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: bluez-pcmcia-support but it is not going to be installed
<rahmetli>                    Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<rahmetli> E: Broken packages
<sredna> Hm, my desktop tends to loose all icons in kubuntu edgy
<flexan> is it better to install on to ext2 or ext3? i haven't used linux in sometime, but I remember ext2 being the primary fs choice
<flexan> don't know much about ext3
<Loschka> hi, i'm using kubuntu and i have some problems with my java runtime environment. (yes, it is installed, and yes i know google...) But when i want to play a java applet my cpu usage becomes higher and higher. Can somebody help me?
<texjoachim> ext3=ext2 plus journal
<Danger> ext3 has journal perfered
<twosouls82_> flexan: ext3 and ext2 for boot
<alitis4> i got kubuntu, how i can install xfce on my kubuntu ?
<flexan> thanks, so then it is nearly the same, except ext3 adds journaling support to ext2
<twosouls82_> yep
<flexan> good to know.
<flexan> now i need to rerun gparted.... lol
<buz> does amarok on edgy support musicbrainz tagging for mp3? it doesnt seem to actually anything but doesnt give errors either
<twosouls82_> hahaha there is a bug in Konversation.. I am online twice, while I am logged on only once :P
<flexan> hmm, trying to boot kubuntu 6.10 live, it goes through the normal routine and gets to a light blue background with a mouse curosr, and nothing else happens. occurs with both normal and graphics safe mode. card is pci_e evga 7800 GT, any suggestions?
<twosouls82_> buz: you need to rebuild the package with mp3 support
<buz> in dapper i used to get errors about that
<buz> somehow, just silently doing nothing is weird
<buz> it actually says its generating fingerprints for a while
<buz> but then nothing happens
<twosouls82_> buz, I'll paste the solution in your pm :)
<buz> thx
<rahmetli> i have done the required actions in 6.10-release.php,there was a problem
<rahmetli> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rahmetli>   kubuntu-desktop: Depends: bluez-pcmcia-support but it is not going to be installed
<rahmetli>                    Depends: language-selector-qt but it is not going to be installed
<rahmetli> E: Broken packages
<Armagguedes> hello
<jerp> Ya need a phd I guess to load software, sheesh, what a help channel.
<flexan> Where can one find a list of the cheatcodes for Kubuntu 6.10 Desktop CD?
<sredna> I have this error in kde 3.5.5, using kubuntu edgy: Select some icons on the desktop, then rightclick => the icons gets deselected, except the one under the cursor (if any). Can anyone confirm that?
<twosouls82_> buz: pm doesn't work, hence the konvi bug so... the solution is on this page; http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29370.html
<buz> thx
<OOD> sredna: same thing here, i think it's been coded like that intentionally
<rahmetli> sredna: no
<buz> twosouls82: pm only works with registered nicks i believe
<alitis4> something similar like netconfig on kubuntu?
* twosouls82_ is going to whoop Konvi's *ss.. back in a sec
<sredna> OOD: That would be obstruction
<OOD> obstruction of what?
<mulder> Yeahhh I have everything running with Kubuntu. I guess I am in love again with computing!
<sredna> rahmetli: And you are running edgy with default kde packages?
<Armagguedes> can someone enlighten me? what's the difference between repository vs. official site apps? (see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1673140 ) Why should i _not_ use the most up-to-date files?
<sredna> OOD: My work, + common sense ;)
<rahmetli> sredna: yes
<sredna> OOD: In any file view, you would need to be able to select some items, rightclick and select some action.
<rahmetli> sredna:but i dont know if my update is succesful.
<sredna> rahmetli: Odd that it works for some and not for othes
<OOD> yeah, but this is the desktop, the right click activates the desktop menu
<sredna> OOD: ... which, for files, contains actions for files
<mulder> I only need to have my audigy 2 zs notebook card working and I will be sorted. Does somebody knows how to have that card working please?
<OOD> if i select several files and click on one of them i get those actions
<sredna> Hm, and now it even appears to work
<sredna> Even more strange :\
<Jonty_> I'm following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI yet Xorg still insists on loading the Mesa drivers. My xorg.conf is here: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2363
<DarkWizzard> hey guys
<DarkWizzard> I got a problem
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28909/
<mulder> so no audigy 2 zs users who can help me? :-(
<DarkWizzard> after an upgrade to edgy my themes got messed up.They are installed but you cant see them in system settings.I want to aply plastik or klearlook or something that doesn't look like windows 98
<OOD> mulder: try updating to the latest alsa driver
<DarkWizzard> look
<DarkWizzard> http://darkwizzard.no-ip.org/qt.png
<rahmetli> in adept updater, i am requesting upgrade but requested seems to be remove,i dont understand.
<Jonty> I'm following the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI yet Xorg still insists on loading the Mesa drivers. My xorg.conf is here: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2363
<mulder> from the adept manager OOD?
<DarkWizzard> Jonty: have you turned Composite off in xorg.conf ?
<DarkWizzard> yes
<DarkWizzard> you wanted to
<DarkWizzard> bt
<DarkWizzard> but
<Jonty> Yeah, I commented out
<ubuntu_> hola
<Jonty> I'll uncomment it
<DarkWizzard> its not false its :        Option "Composite" "disable"
<ubuntu_> how am i supposed to upgrade using a CD?
<OOD> mulder: no, you'd have to download the source and compile it
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: oh
<DarkWizzard> at the end
<ubuntu_> i booted with the CD
<ubuntu_> and apt-cdrom doesnt work
<mulder> I am quite new to Linux/Kubuntu, so compiling I cannot do as yet
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: Ok, see you soon (hopefuly...)
<Ahmuck>  ubuntu_ http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<mulder> any link I can follow or simple advices OOD?
<Ahmuck> from dapper to edgy
<ubuntu_> Ahmuck: im there
<ubuntu_> but wont work
<Ahmuck> upgrading from 6.06 lts
<ubuntu_> yes
<Ahmuck> about mid-page
<RawSewage> I messed up my theme.  How do I restore to the default Edgy Kubuntu theme
<Zerb_Riss> ubuntu_, you need to boot to your hard drive, not the Live CD
<ubuntu_> Zerb_Riss: ok
<Ahmuck> If you have a Kubuntu 6.10 CD, put it in the drive, and run apt-cdrom from the command line. Then follow the instructions above.
<ubuntu_> and then just run apt-cdrom?
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<ubuntu_> ok ok
<Zerb_Riss> from the hard drive install
<ubuntu_> then thats why
<ubuntu_> ill try
<Zerb_Riss> good luck
<Ahmuck> boot to your normal dapper and then open a konsole and then do it
<Zerb_Riss> hehe
<Zerb_Riss> Ahmuck, people make me wonder sometimes lol
<alitis4> something similar like netconfig on kubuntu?
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: Ok, still fglrx tell me OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Ahmuck> not me.  i have trashed on installation already this week
<Ahmuck> s/on/one
<DarkWizzard> strange
<DarkWizzard> is fglrx loaded
<Zerb_Riss> Ahmuck, I've had problems with three installations
<RawSewage> I cant find the default Edgy Theme
<Zerb_Riss> almost all of them didn't install xserver-xorg
<RawSewage> Whre is it
<RawSewage> How do I restore it
<Ahmuck> i was able to do the inet upgrade, but i needed to do some clean up as well
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: How do I know
<DarkWizzard> whats the output for: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep Direct ?
<kayle> If I update from 6.06 to 6.10, would all my settings be the same?
<DarkWizzard> kayle: what settings ?
<OOD> mulder: http://alsa.opensrc.org/Quick+Install this is very difficult however to get working, and i dont know if this would fix your problem either
<kayle> like video settings?
<Kiongku> kayle: better u do a clean install.. u might get into lots of problems
<DarkWizzard> I seen that
<DarkWizzard> but you could try upgrading
<DarkWizzard> but get ready for problems
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
<Kiongku> yap..
<DarkWizzard> Jonty: could you pastebin the whole file ?
<Jonty> sure
<RawSewage> How do I restore the default Edgy theme
<Kiongku> betetr back up anythign important and jsut make it over for less hassle
<OOD> mulder: first try this, run alsamixer in konsole and try unmuting all channels
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have any Ideea whats wrong with my styles ?
<DarkWizzard> http://darkwizzard.no-ip.org/qt.png
<DarkWizzard> it looks like win98
<kayle> I tried clean install, but since I running it under VPC, the video graphics has to be 16 bits or under. I am having a hard time making to video settings 16 bits.
<DarkWizzard> annoying
<mulder> I can only try OOD, thanks for the link
<DarkWizzard> kayle: what kind of video card ?
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: Can I DCC it to you?
<DarkWizzard> sure
<DarkWizzard> if it works
<DarkWizzard> :)
<mulder> what do I have to type in the konsole OOD?
<OOD> mulder: alsamixer
<kayle> I have a X350SE by ATI, but Virtual PC can't handle above 16 bits
<DarkWizzard> ATI
<kayle> yes
<DarkWizzard> well
<OOD> this'll start up the alsa mixer, try unmuting all channels, you just might have an important channel muted
<DarkWizzard> hard time with that one.
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: There
<DarkWizzard> k
<kayle> Its not about the video card. its the VPC software
<francesco_> hallo have question installing beryl on old Nvidia TNT2 32 MB Graphics chip?
<mulder> OOD it only shows my hda intel there and not the audigy
<Spudchat> how can i disable the proprietary nvidia driver so that i can use Xinerama on my two different sized monitors?
<Danger> humm motorcycle or instal kubuntu   hum ard choice
<DarkWizzard> Jonty: do you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed ?
<Danger> ok motorcycle
<Spudchat> do i just need to change nvidia back to nv in xorg.conf?
<kayle> I am tring to use gksu to update kubuntu, but Konsole says "command not found"
<DarkWizzard> [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: I do
<DarkWizzard> then whats the output for sudo modprobe fglrx
<DarkWizzard> ?
<Jonty> Sorry, did I mention I'm on Edgy?
<Jonty> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko': No such file or directory
<DarkWizzard> I know
<DarkWizzard> well
<OOD> mulder: oh, so you want to use the audigy 2 instead of the intel?
<Jonty> hmm
<DarkWizzard> I know
<francesco_> hallo have question installing beryl on old Nvidia TNT2 32 MB Graphics chip?
<DarkWizzard> what kernel do you have ?
<Jonty> 2.6.17-10-386
<mulder> yes ODD
<Jonty> says uname -a
<kayle> I am tring to use gksu to update kubuntu, but Konsole says "command not found"
<DarkWizzard> Jonty: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<mulder> because I also have 5.1 speakers too
<Jonty> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 is already the newest version.
<DarkWizzard> strange
<DarkWizzard> but you dont have the fglrx kernel module
<DarkWizzard> try reinstalling that packet
<OOD> mulder: this is possible to do, but i'm not sure how since i've never had this problem
<orkid__> kayle, use kdesu
<DarkWizzard> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<mulder> :-(
<orkid__> kayle, or in konsole, simply use sudo
<OOD> ill look around on how to get it working
<mulder> that will be kind of you, thank you
<OOD> first try disabling the intel audio in the bios if you can
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: ok
<OOD> that way alsa would probably default to the audigy 2
<mulder> in the system settings, under hardware, there is no audigy showing, but under midi device there is!
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: Ah ha! No errors now.
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: I'll try again
<jende_> Howdy..;-)
<NDPTAL85> Ever since updating to 6.10 my flash in Firefox won't work. Any ideas?
<jende_> cpk2: Hi cpk...!
<jende_> LjL: Hi LjL...
<LjL> hello jende_
<jende_> LjL: How are ya?
<Jonty> DarkWizzard: Thankyou very much indeed. It works.
<LjL> jende_: bad :P flu
<DarkWizzard> with pleasure
<DarkWizzard> glad we got it working
<DarkWizzard> man I had problems with this release
<jende_> LjL: I'm sorry for you, hope you'll recover soonish
<DarkWizzard> and still do
<DarkWizzard> I just wish I could get dapper back in the way it was
* Dr_willis perscribes a bottle of vodka for LjL 
<Dr_willis> Im glad i always do a clean reinstall
<Jonty> What's people's experiences with xgl and edgy?
<LjL> jende_: or get a good 39C fever so at least i just sleep and notice nothing =)
<starpause> i'm following the 6.10 upgrade instructions @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades and get errors on the first step (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop), anyone have time to see if they're critical and i should resolve them?
<francesco_> questions installing beryl on old Nvidia TNT2 32 MB Graphics chip?
<Jonty> starpause: Just dump them onto a pastebin for people to look at
<jende_> Dr_willis: well, it's quite weirs that so amyn people in here are having dramas upgrading from DD to edgy. Even today we, I joined a edgy Release Party, we made a lot of upgrades without any dramas at all
<Kiongku> Dr_willis: do u keep everything under one partition or u separate ur files and the linux OS in 2 different one?
<starpause> Jonty: got you, http://rafb.net/paste/results/WuvFbW20.html
<jende_> Dr_willis: weirs=weird
<jende_> Kiongku: I have basically 4 Partitions
<Kiongku> jende_: ?
<shinobi> anyone able to configure multiple panels in kde 3.5.5 in edgy
<Jonty> starpause: Run apt-get install (no arguments) and pastebin what you get
<jende_> Kiongku: was just a comment on the question you've asked DocWillis
<Kiongku> jende_: ? --> means how do u use ur partitions
<starpause> Jonty: http://rafb.net/paste/results/jajDV975.html
<jende_> Kiongku: one is /; one is /tmp; one is /home; and the last is /var
<Kiongku> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Kiongku> jende_: lol thats the normal set up right?
<Jonty> starpause: Nothing's wrong with kubuntu desktop
<shinobi> except no control of child panels?
<jende_> Kiongku: nope...if you let the partitions been created by the installer you'll have just one
<Jonty> Do you need python2.4-minimal?
<DarkWizzard> btw: If no one has any ideea about how to fix the themes then has anyone tryed to compile the lirc kernel modules under the new kernel ?
<Jonty> starpause: Otherwise, apt-get remove it
<legeh> can anyone help a newbie with upgrade troubles from kubuntu dapper to edgy? please?
<jende_> Kiongku: in/on which you'll find surely the mentioned directories but not as partitions
<shinobi> anyone managed to configure any child panels in 3.5.5
<starpause> Jonty: i dont' recall anything i need it for, no ... will remove now
<starpause> Jonty: it's going at it ... just try "apt-get install" again after that?
<Jonty> starpause: Yeah.
<jende_> Kiongku: ?
<Jonty> starpause: Basically what's happening is there's something wrong with sudo apt-get update
<Jonty> starpause: No, sorry, python2.4 minimal
<starpause> Jonty: OMFG, i think i did something wrong, and am removing a ton of packages!
<Jonty> Press 'N' or ctrl-C
<Jonty> then pastebin what's happening
<Rajah3000> How would a person remove something that isn't working in the respository?
<starpause> Jonty: http://rafb.net/paste/results/sIJDp124.html
<Jonty> starpause: Nasty
<starpause> Jonty: yeah I took a second look at what was happening and realized it was going to uninstall a gig of stuff :)
<shinobi> anyone having this issue with panels?: http://www.kde-forum.org/thread.php?threadid=15455
<Dr_willis> been there.. done that.
<Jonty> starpause: sudo apt-get install python-minimal
<Kiongku> jende_:  i c..
<OOD> mulder: sorry, i cant find anything, the only thing i can recommend is trying to turn off the integrated intel sound in the bios
<redguy> hi, I have just set up dual head with my kubuntu. The :0.0 display is a CRT on my desk, the 0.1 is a TV. I want to use the tv to watch movies so I don't want nor need KDE in there. How can I make KDE not start there?
<DarkWizzard> oh yeah! I almost forgot one of my other problems:when I start edgy it doesn't boot into X it boots into the first terminal.I have to press ctrl alt f7 to get it running? Wth is causing that ?
<starpause> Jonty: http://rafb.net/paste/results/BtPzAb93.html
<Dr_willis> redguy,  what video card? you got 2 seperate X sessions going ? one for monitor one for tv?
<OOD> mulder: you'll have to wait until someone else comes that knows the answer, also try the #alsa channel
<Rajah3000> I need help with repositories, anyone know how to remove something added in there(in the terminal)?
<Dr_willis> Rajah3000,  edit the apt.sources file
<Rajah3000> ok
<jende_> Kiongku: if you're developing I woould suggest to create a Partition /devel as well and another one /data. In the /devel I would have all my tools, such as compilers and stuff and in the /data I would have just my code.
<mulder> Arf....ok OOD
<mulder> thanks for your time anyway.
<Kiongku> jende_: did u do that beforehand or while installing?
<starpause> Jonty: looks like i messed something up when i was getting the museek to work
<Jonty> starpause: Something's wrong with python2.4-minimal, and unforunately I can't help you with that
<jende_> Kiongku: I created my partitions manually while I installed DD and hadn't had any probs upgrading to edgy few weeks ago
<Jonty> Show them that last link, though
<mulder> OOD how to get to the Alsa channel please?
<redguy> Dr_willis: hmm, not sure it these are separate sessions, most propably not. The video card is an old geforce2. I just made two device and sceen sections i xorg.conf and used both screens in serverlayout. No Xinerama, no TwinView, just plain multiple head X config AFAIK
<jdiwnab> I'm back with more questions
<Dr_willis> redguy,  can you mouse from one monitor to the other? :)
<jdiwnab> In the alternate install, is there a progress indicator after it formats things?
<Kiongku> jende_: ah u were doing it while beta versions.. anyway what set up do u recommend for an 80 gig hdd :P?
<redguy> Dr_willis: yup, no window dragging though
<OOD> mulder: /join #alsa
<Dr_willis> redguy,  thats... odd... wonder how ya got that set up...
<Dr_willis> redguy,  toss your xorg.conf on pastebin perhaps.. :)
<redguy> Dr_willis: sec
<jende_> Kiongku: the /swap sould be twice as big as your RAM is; first of all! My / root is here like 8Gig, /tmp is 16 Gig, /home is 25 Gig /var is 25 Gig
<redguy> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28918/
<jende_> Kiongku: but basically depends a bit on your preferences
<mulder> Thanks OOD
<redguy> Dr_willis: had a little fight with modelines, the image on the tv used to be down a bit... Not sure if I actually fixed it
<jdiwnab> Anybody, I need some help installing edgy
<jdiwnab> Clean install
<Rajah3000> Does anyone know where to locate the apt.sources file, or the exact name for it so I can search it?
<Dr_willis> redguy,  so. you login and you get 2 seperate sessions of kde? one on monitor and one on tv?
<DarkWizzard> Rajah3000: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rajah3000> sweet!
<Kiongku> jende_: k
<Dr_willis> apt 101 :)
<jende_> Kiongku: huh?
<Dr_willis> If you didenet know where to find it.. what are you going to edit in that file Rajah3000  :)
<C-O-L-T> how to add a new samba user?
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  you mean 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: yes thanks
* jdiwnab looks for help
<E[m] ess> hey, when i switch to beryl as my WM all the window borders diappear so i ant move them. alt-F3 doesnt work so i cant slect move that way and no bryl effects work either. any ideas?
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  every linux user has their home shared if they got a passwd. :)
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  but its Read only by default.
<jende_> jdiwnab: whats your prob?
<Rajah3000> I messed it up cause I don't know what I'm doin' and I tried to add a homemade repository
<Kiongku> darn k3b is refusing to burn my imade iso
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: gives me this Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user username. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<C-O-L-T> Failed to modify password entry for user username
<Kiongku> OPC fail to activate..
<DarkWizzard> Rajah3000: what do you want to do ?
<Rajah3000> and now terminal won't work right, and adept won't open either
<jdiwnab> I'm atempting to install kubuntu and the installer just keeps on hanging, even on the alternate cd
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  does the linux user allready exist?
<jende_> Rajah3000: what have you done?
<jende_> jdiwnab: hmmm...any other systems allready installed?
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: I think nope. The problem is I can not access from windows my linux box I type the password but nothing
<jdiwnab> windows, on another drive that I'm not even touching
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  you see the linux shares?
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: yes
<Rajah3000> I was trying to add a hyperlink to the adept thing, and It was invalid so now I gotta go in there and delete it:-p
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  you see the 'home' share? or a share named after the user?
<jende_> jdiwnab: hmmm...so its a new drive, like the slave one, right?
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  often i have to remove the /homes name of the share and enter the actual users linux login name for windows to work right.
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: I see my home folder shared
<jende_> Rajah3000: the way to add new repos is to modify your sources.list
<Dr_willis> So instead of //server/homes its //server/drwillis
<DarkWizzard> Rajah3000: I dont really understand you but try sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list delete and save
<Rajah3000> I'm reaching ere, when it comes to manually doing things or installing program..hehe
<Rajah3000> ok
<jende_> Rajah3000: your sources is in etc/apt/
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: I have changed the home folder name to ubuntu but nothing
<jende_> Rajah3000: and you could modify it using: ALT+F2 -> kdesu kate 7etc7apt/sources.list
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: asks for password I type but can not access
<jende_> Rajah3000: and you could modify it using: ALT+F2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<redguy> Dr_willis: seems so: the KDE on "Monitor" is in Polish and has 8 desktops set up, the KDE on the TV has 4 desktops and is in English. But when I "Lock Screen..." on the TV the sceen on the "Monitor" is locked up as well
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  for that linux user you gave them a Samba password allready?
<ethspace> f
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: I think so, so should I do it again ? so how to add a user to samba network smbpasswd -a username?
<Dr_willis> redguy,  hmm.. you even have 2 Panels and 2 K buttons.. I wonder how you can mouse across to the other one...
<Rajah3000> now is that in text and then I just save it and it will be all good?
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T,  yes.. with a sudo you are using the actual users name.. not 'username' right?
* jdiwnab is still waiting
<jende_> Rajah3000: it is surely in "text" as kate is a texteditor. Yes you can modify it and save it. After that you have to open a Console and type:'sudo apt-get update'
<Rajah3000> ok
<Rajah3000> I think I read that somewhere so that makes sense
<Dr_willis> Linux = lots of reading. :)
<jende_> jdiwnab: are you getting any kind of an error message? BTW at which point does the installer stop?
<redguy> Dr_willis: I suppose that this is due to the LeftOf, when I didn't have it I couldn't move the mouse to the other screen
<jbruegge> hm hi
<Rajah3000> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.
<Rajah3000> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<Rajah3000> ?
<jende_> Hi jbruegge
<Dr_willis> redguy,  hmm.. i may have to try that.. but now my tv is way over on the other side of the room. :)
<Dr_willis> redguy,  ive always used twinview and clone, or xinerama modes
<jende_> Rajah3000: it might opened by another application or you haven't opened it with kdesu ( as sudo)
<jbruegge> hm... ich muss mich erstmal umbenennen...
<Dr_willis> redguy,  could just try  making a .xinitrc and see what booting to the console, or disable KDM, and 'startx' does
<jende_> jbrice: warum btw we speak english in here
<C-O-L-T> Dr_willis: thanks it works :)
<Jonty> What's instaling xgl like on Edgy?
<jende_> J8T5X7:  warum btw we speak english in here
<Dr_willis> C-O-L-T, its proberly read only also. :)
<J8T5X7> ahhh sorry
<jende_> Rajah3000: so have you opened the file?
<J8T5X7> i tought it joins the german channel in the german installation ^^
<jende_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<J8T5X7> i know jende_
<jende_> J8T5X7: ;)
<Rajah3000> I don't want to do the whole alt-f2 thing last time I did that I got caught in the full-screen terminal window and coulddn't get out
<Rajah3000> so I had to restart:-\
<jende_> Rajah3000: well than you should read the manpages re "vi"
<jende_> Rajah3000: man vi
<Rajah3000> ahh
<jende_> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<E[m] ess> alt-F2 again...or alt-F7 if you had X running
<jdiwnab> Jende_, it stopped in the desktop version after it did some disk stuff after I clicked "Install" Sometimes it would say there was an error and ask me to submit a bug report, which I can't ATM because of NIC issues. Other times it would just freeze. In the alt install, it has now stopped after I clicked fomat and it did the formatting. It has a blue screen and nothing else. It has been like that for about 30 minutes
<Dr_willis> !info vimtutor
<ubotu> Package vimtutor does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info vitutor
<ubotu> Package vitutor does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> ack
<Rajah3000> I tried alt- f2 and that didn't work, I was trying all kinds of buttons:-P
<Dr_willis> dont just try things.. learn what to do. :)
<E[m] ess> alt-F7 should do it
<jende_> Rajah3000: if you press alt-f2 a window should poop up in which you can enter a command such as: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rajah3000> Ok, well I hardly remember all the hotkeys yet, but I'm gonna read the man vi if I get to that:-)
<jende_> jdiwnab: hmmm...have you ran a memtest so far? Is your 2nd drive like a new one, like just bought and never ever used before?
<sam_> has anyone got cinelerra working on edgy yet?
<jende_> jdiwnab: I'll be back shortly have to go now for a lil while, sorry...my son has got to go to bed now...but I'll beb back.okay?
<jdiwnab> jende_ yes I ran a memtest lastnight and all cleared. the drive isn't new but as worked well for other things, like Suse, ubuntu 5.10, and others
<jdiwnab> OK
<joakko> hello! im a new linux user!!:D
<joakko> im using kubuntu 6
<nickv111> joakko: Good for you.
<joakko> its great! the best OS i've prove
<joakko> thank!;)
<sam_> welcome joakko
<mulder> Hello guys, anybody who could help me with my audigy 2 zs card please?
<nickv111> joakko: I've been trying to get some of my friends to use GNU/Linux
* jdiwnab would be a new linux user,, but things arn't installing :(
<nickv111> joakko: Specifically, Kubuntu, because it's easy
<joakko> anyone can help me with a webcam drivers? or where i can find linux drivers?
<nickv111> joakko: I'd recommend reading http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<CVirus> hehe
<lucian303> hello everyone. i'm wondering if someone can help me. i just upgraded to edgy and i can't get the graphic login screen. i can log in and do startx but it runs gnome. how can i get kde back?
<nickv111> joakko: It's not meant to be offensive. But, don't ask people vague questions is all
<nickv111> joakko: For example, a better question than that would be, "I'm having X problem with Y drivers for my Z webcam"
<joakko> what ar u talking about?
<joakko> ohh i understand
<nickv111> joakko: <joakko> anyone can help me with a webcam drivers? or where i can find linux drivers?
<joakko> okok
<nickv111> joakko: In the Linux world, people don't take all too kindly to those sorts of questions, and will probably just brush them off
<nickv111> joakko: So, what problems are you having with your webcam?
<joakko> first i wanna say im from argentina
<E[m] ess> lucian303: did you have both gnome and kde before?
<joakko> so, i dont speal english so good
<jdiwnab> Can anyone else help me with my install issues?
<nickv111> joakko: You might want to try #kubuntu-es, then
<nickv111> joakko: And, for the problems you're having with your webcam, #ubuntu-es
<Igor_V2> hey....i have a file with .chm ....does it open on linux? what's the program?
<joakko> oh thanks!;)
<crazy_penguin> Igor_V2: xchm or kchm
<joakko> the problem with my cam is the brightness
<Igor_V2> just .chm
<Igor_V2> :T
<joakko> i cant cntrol it
<mulder> me, it's a problem with my sound card and also my logitech webcam. I will wait for help. Thanks
<joakko> i think it must be the driver
<crazy_penguin> Igor_V2: the programs name is xchm or kchm
<E[m] ess> "The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session." crap..
<nickv111> joakko: BTW, that article translated into Spanish is http://sindominio.net/ayuda/preguntas-inteligentes.html
<nickv111> joakko: I speak a little Spanish, also.
<nickv111> joakko: Anyway, I've never used a webcam in Linux
<nickv111> joakko: I'm not exactly sure how to answer your question
<Igor_V2> crazy_penguin : OReilly.Learning.Python.chm
<crazy_penguin> yes
<nickv111> joakko: Try #v4l
<crazy_penguin> Igor_V2: look for xchm or kchm
<nickv111> joakko: It's the Video for Linux project channel, and they deal with things like webcams
<crazy_penguin> apt-cache search xchm or apt-cache search kchm and after that if there are on the repo apt-get install
<joakko> oh tkns very much! ill try it!
<crazy_penguin> Igor_V2: whatever version you want
<Igor_V2> thanks...
<crazy_penguin> Igor_V2: you're welcome :)
<crazy_penguin> sorry
<Igor_V2> :)
<crazy_penguin> the name for kde is kchmviewer Igor_V2
<Igor_V2> ahh
<crazy_penguin> not kchm
<Igor_V2> ok..thanks
<crazy_penguin> welcome
<bLaZeD> helloa ll i just looked at my /etc/fstab.....it doesnt look like i remebred it....in fact i cant figure out how to adda deveice...can someone help me add my ipod to this list so when i mount it i have read/write axx to it.....my ipod comes up as /dev/sdb2
<bLaZeD> like how do i get uuid
* jdiwnab figures that kubuntu doesn't like his commpy
<Kiongku> lol hmm
<schizm> relative newbie to ubuntu, I had upgraded to edgy a while back because I wanted the latest packages.  Now that it's out how do I get into the next dev tree?  Looking for things like the new gaim release, the new frozen bubble, etc
<Kiongku> hmm what u mean.. the repos?
<schizm> ya
<Kiongku> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Kiongku> answer in upgrade..
<lea> peach
<schizm> I had to put in different repos for Edgy a while back...are there new repos for the new dev tree?
<Kiongku> got to modify ur sources.list
<lea> kissmyyas
<Kiongku> ya
<lea> idiots
<schizm> Kiongku: I understand that :)  I dont know what new repositories to put in though
<Kiongku> anything that has edgy as distro
<schizm> or if i had the dev ones for Edgy (when it was edgy) are they good going forward?
<Kiongku> lol ambiguous question.. cant understand
<schizm> heh
<Kiongku> Edgy when it was Edgy?
<schizm> perhaps i misunderstand the distro process (I'm a gentoo guy), let me rephrase
* jdiwnab still looks for help
<schizm> I switched to edgy 4-5 weeks ago, well before it was released...I had to add to my sources to do that.  I got some significant upgrades that way (that I needed).  Now that Edgy is out....is there a new tree/sources/repository I need to switch to to get the bleeding edge dev stuff for the next major release?
<schizm> that make more sense? :>
<buz> schizm: #ubuntu+1
<Kiongku> hmm ya
<buz> but i wouldnt recommend going to the next version any sooner than a few weeks before release
<crazy_penguin> buz: #ubuntu+1 is closed
<buz> unless you can deal with breakage left and right
<schizm> i dont mind helping with testing/etc
<buz> why??
<schizm> breakage is fine
<Igor_V2> hey guys....i use kubunto...but i've installed the gnome to see...but i wanna remove it...is that possible?
<Dr_willis> why bother Igor_V2
<crazy_penguin> buz: for now only
<schizm> because I enjoy helping :)  I've helped test all sorts of linux distros since the 0.93 kernel
<Dr_willis> i mixx and matxch the 2
<buz> ah
<schizm> call me a sadomasochist
<Kiongku> schizm: think its good. Read the page about upgrades.
<schizm> thanks
<buz> why is my amarok eating 80% of my cpu?
<Kiongku> btw what does lsb_release -a in konsole show u?
<buz> thats totally insane
<schizm> gotta say i like ubuntu, much cleaner than gentoo
* jdiwnab gives up on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> 'quiters never win, and winers never quit;
<Dr_willis> :)
<schizm> only major issue I've seen so far is once I went to edgy my firefox 2.0 stopped allowing me to delete tabs...still no idea why heh
<mulder> I ha. Anyone can help?ve evrything working now apart from my audigy 2zs and my logitech webcam
<Rajah3000> hehe, word!..I'm in a slump as well
<Igor_V2> Dr_willis: because i'm with kubuntu with kde and gnome...i'll install ubuntu later...a friend of mine is waiting for some cds :D
<schizm> Igor_V2: I'm running that as well, is that an issue?
<schizm> I installed kubuntu cause it was the first thing I ran across...then I installed all of gnome and I use gnome
* jdiwnab has tried to install kubuntu 5 times since last night, and about 30 different times for other distros of linux
<schizm> jdawiz: perhaps you are just not meant to use linux? :>
<schizm> or you are too slow ;)
<jdiwnab> That's what I think
<jdiwnab> the first bit
<crazy_penguin> could someone tell if is ok that in the upgrading process on dapper from kde 3.5.4/3.5.3 to 3.5.5 the package manager wants to remove kdelibs-bin package?
<jdiwnab> Currently, both versions of the installer are freezing/chrashing consistantly
<lucian303> emess, yes i had both gnome and kde (sorry i was away a bit)
<Igor_V2> ??
<annulus> crazy_penguin check this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-276947.html
<jdiwnab> schizm, you know some stuff, do you have any idea what it might be?
<crazy_penguin> thx annulus
<schizm> jdiwnab: im very new to the ubuntu way of installing unfortunately
<schizm> im a gentoo rat
<schizm> although im in the process of converting i think
<schizm> :)
<annulus> crazy_penguin nevermind. you've got to check only the end of this page..there's the answer for your question :)
<crazy_penguin> thx again annulus
<crazy_penguin> :)
<Dr_willis> jdiwnab,  you burnt the cd's yourself?
<jdiwnab> yes, but the cd checks out
<jdiwnab> both of them
<phil_> hi, i have a question about an error i'm getting while trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<mulder> I am absolutely in love with Kubuntu...what an achievement. I am really, really impressed by what Kubuntu has to offer. If I didn't have to use Reason on Windows, I would get rid of it once for all.
<kepia> hi all I've got a problem: when I try to update apt-get it hangs at it.archive.ubuntu.com...
<lucian303> E[m}ess: i think everything is running fine except the login screen and kde.
<phil_> kepia... what error are you getting?
<jdiwnab> Does the installer need an internet connection?
<annulus> try another source, kepia
<kepia> can you give me an url please?
<Admiral_Chicago> can someone try to duplicate this bug: hit specialkey + M
<Igor_V2> hey guys....i use kubunto...but i've installed the gnome to see...but i wanna remove it...is that possible?
<annulus> Admiral_Chicago amarok mutes, what kind of bug? :)
<kepia> phil_: it says it's unable to connect to...
<Admiral_Chicago> it happens with amarok, everything goes to the inveted colors and then back to normal except amarok
<Admiral_Chicago> it stays inverted
<canadaian> I LOVE KDE
<canadaian> LONG LIVE KDE
<LjL> !caps | long live lowercase
<ubotu> long live lowercase: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mulder> Anyone to help with my audigy card and logitech webcam please? :-(
<schizm> Igor_V2, can't you use synaptic and mark for removal?
<phil_> hmm
<annulus> Admiral_Chicago i've noticed no change in the colors..
<phil_> i'm wondering if i'm having a similar problem as you kepia
<Admiral_Chicago> annulus windows + M?
<jdiwnab> should I try another channel?
<Dr_willis> My audigy card works great.. no hassles.
<annulus> Admiral_Chicago yup
<Admiral_Chicago> jdiwnab: no it doesnt
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry i wasn't reading
<Dr_willis> my 4 web cams are total garbage - none of them work. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> annulus: edgy?
<annulus> yup
<canadaian> KDE ftw!
<canadaian> hey
<mulder> Dr Willis I have an audigy 2 zs
<canadaian> ok
<phil_> actually, it doesn't appear to be
<canadaian> kubuntu or gentoo
<Dr_willis> mulder,  me also.
<canadaian> someone pick for me
<canadaian> :(
<mulder> how did you manage?
<Dr_willis> canadaian,  go use puppylinux
<canadaian> puppylinux?
<canadaian> oo puppies!
<Dr_willis> it has a cuter mascot.
<schizm> all right, how do I make the gnome task manager allow me to mouse switch desktops (along the edges)
<Dr_willis> and its a micro-live-cd.
<kepia> phil_: in fact it was working yesterday... dunno if is a config. fault and if so how should I correct my sources.list?
<Dr_willis> schizm,  this isent #gnome :)
<schizm> heh i know :)
<lucian303> i upgraded to edgy but kde won't start and my graphical login screen won't show up. i can login and do startx, but i get gnome, which was installed before. any ideas? i don't even think it's trying to load the graphical login screen?
<schizm> figured I'd try ;)
<geno_> I'm sure I am far from the first one to ask but how do I upgrade from Dapper to Edgy Eft? I did it from Breezy but I'm not so sure...
<Dr_willis> schizm,  i recall a setting for that somewhere....
<schizm> thanks, ill look around more, wasn't obvious
<gnomefreak> geno_: gksudo "update-manager -c"
<phil_> kepia, i got my list from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<Dr_willis> schizm,  heck they may of decided it was too complex for users...and removed it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<phil_> it seems to have worked pretty well
<geno_> gnomefreak: merci!
<schizm> that would stink
<kepia> phil_: ok, tx
<Dr_willis> schizm,  that seems to be the gnome way.
<annulus> Admiral_Chicago i guess that something messed up within your enviroment :)
<geno_> Woah c'est super!
<meta> hi all
<mulder> Do you know how to have the audigy 2 zs working Dr Willis, and can you help me with that please?
<geno_> gnomefreak: Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> lucian303: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure kdm
<meta> i have 2 boxes and one cable, and no router. so i want to copy from box a to box b
<geno_> IT's very nice!|
<gnomefreak> geno_: yw
<meta> how can i create a conenction between the two boxes?
<h3sp4wn> meta: needs to be a crossover
<meta> in the easiest way
<felixjet> i installed a game with sudo, and now i can play only with sudo. its a risk ?
<meta> i dunno what type is this
<meta> so i heard about zeroconf but i duunno what is that
<annulus> meta you've got ssh? then scp, you've got some kind of ftpd? then ncftp.. :)
<meta> i have sftpd
<meta> so i can sftp but if i conencts the two boxers
* jdiwnab figues he won't get an answer
<annulus> then create a user and connect from the another machine
<meta> but i can't
<gnomefreak> felixjet: its not a good idea to play games as sudo
<meta> no network between the two box....
<Admiral_Chicago> felixjet: i don't think it is, but as always you should run as little things sudo as possibl
<Dr_willis> felixjet,  what game?
<lucian303> admiral: i'll give it a shot ...
<Admiral_Chicago> jdiwnab: i answered your question i theigh
<felixjet> enemy territoryt
<meta> how can i build up a network between the two machine?
<meta> what program can do that?
<annulus> meta give ip address to the two pc from the same block
<meta> how?
<annulus> example 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2
<meta> i'm a newbie in this place
<annulus> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 ?
<Dr_willis> meta,  you have 2 machines each has a network card?
<felixjet> well, thanks. ill remove it and install again without sudo
<meta> yes
<meta> i have a cable that connect onebox to the dsl modem
<Dr_willis> meta,  you need to wire them togehter then right? You need EITHER a crossover-network cable.. or a hub/switch and 2 more cables..
<meta> no
<meta> i have one cable, as i said...
<jdiwnab> Admiral_Chicago, I can't find it in my backlog
<meta> no way to copy box to box?:D
<Dr_willis> meta,  a NORMAL network cable will not work.
<meta> i can't belive that
<Admiral_Chicago> jdiwnab: you don't need internet to install ubuntu
<lucian303> admiral: it tells me dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<Dr_willis> meta,  go reserch it then.., theres a reason crossover cables exist.
<jdiwnab> oh, ok, but what about it freezing?
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know why it keeps crashing, did you do a checksum of the CDS?
<jdiwnab> yes
<jdiwnab> they check out
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: edgy live cd?
<meta> and what if it not crossover?
<jdiwnab> live and the alternate
<gnomefreak> both?
<Dr_willis> meta,  then the wires wont connect right and it wont work.
<jdiwnab> both
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: what part is it freezing on?
<jdiwnab> after it formats my drives
<Admiral_Chicago> lucian303: try sudo dpkg --ronfigure kdm
<Admiral_Chicago> lucian303: try sudo dpkg --configure kdm
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: during install of packages?
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: at what percent is it stopping? and is it same time on both live and alternate?
<FlameMaster> hello
<lucian303> admiral: that gives me:   package kdm is already installed and configured
<jdiwnab> on the live one, I click install and it formats my disk, then crashes/freezes. For the alt, it formats my drive and then sits there with a blue screen for (now) and hour and a half
<FlameMaster> guys, I need a good firewall for kubuntu edgy
<jdiwnab> no percentage
<jdiwnab> no progress indicator
<FlameMaster> any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: do you still have the downloaded ISO's?
<felixjet> FlameMaster: firestarter is good, dunno if its on edgy too
<jdiwnab> yes
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: check the md5sums please
<jdiwnab> I used the disck check stuff on the disks
<jdiwnab> and I did a memtest
<sungam> felixjet: firestarter is on edgy I think. I have it and I don't think I ever installed it :)
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: im hoping its either a bad md5 or a bad burn
<FlameMaster> sungam: what do you use then?
<gnomefreak> firestarter is still on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> its not going anywhere
<tfault> Hi all. Does someone know how to make apt-get resume partially downloaded files?
<gnomefreak> tfault: run the command again
<jdiwnab> what should the md5sum be?
<FlameMaster> tfault: it should automatically resume
<tfault> That does not work!
<canadaian> so is kubuntu edgy fix alot of dapper bugs
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: you have to check wher eyou got the iso from
<sungam> FlameMaster: at the moment guard dog, but I'm not having oto much luck setting it up properly
<deadsoul__> I downloaded aircrack. I want to crack the pw of certain network. I looked at help usage seems like: aircrack [options]  <.cap / .ivs file(s)>  . What is the cap and ivs file here. I can see network by the help of Wireless Assistant
<gnomefreak> tfault: it does work. apt will always continue where left off
<gnomefreak> tfault: what command where you using?
<lucian303> i guess maybe what i need is a way to force x to start kde rather than gnome from the command line and see if that works. how would i do that?
<tfault> gnomefreak: "apt-get install vegastrike" for example
<FlameMaster> sungam: I installed KMyFirewall, but it's throwing me errors
<TheGateKeeper> canadaian: nope it got a lot of it's very own
<gnomefreak> lucian303: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<tfault> gnomefreak: I know apt-get is supposed to resume old file but it does not now!
<Admiral_Chicago> lucian303: try sudo apt-get remove gdm && sudo apt-get remove kdem && sudo apt-get install kdm
<jdiwnab> md5sum check
<gnomefreak> tfault: what is it doing?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: why?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: why not sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<gnomefreak> that will set kdm as default
<tfault> gnomefreak: It just starts downloading from the beginning of the file!
<gnomefreak> tfault: what is it doing and how do you know its not fully downloaded?
<gnomefreak> tfault: thats normal
<gnomefreak> tfault: it saves some of it in cache
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: tried that already
<gnomefreak> if it ended with say 3 seconds left the download isnt gonna start at 3seconds
<Admiral_Chicago> no we didn't thats a lie
<tfault> I have /some/ of the file in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial!
<Admiral_Chicago> lucian303: listen to gnomefreak
<sungam> FlameMaster: I'm running firestarter now, to see how it is. I haven't been using linux as my primary OS for very long, and haven't found a piece of firewall software I'm really happy with.
<gnomefreak> tfault: if apt feels it can use it it will but if it started at 3sec. than it would leave app in an unstable state
<FlameMaster> sungam: I'm installing firestarter right now
<Dr_willis> ive rarely needed firewalls with linux. :P
<sungam> :)
<soulrider> can someone tell me how to read a file form a floppy drive ?
<FlameMaster> you can never be too safe :)
<sungam> I'd like a piece of software that behaved like Comodo or F-Secure does on Windows
<sungam> behaves, I mean
<bobbyyu> What's a good Edgy source where I can get libdvd packages?
<Dr_willis> FlameMaster,  like wearing 2 raincoats. :)
<sungam> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> bobbyyu: did you check the multiverse/universe
<imbrandon> bobbyyu, http://seveas.imbrandon.com
<FlameMaster> oh well, I just installed firestarter... I'll test it right now
<bobbyyu> How do I add this to Adept?
<gnomefreak> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<FlameMaster> Adept -> Manage Repositories
<FlameMaster> uncomment the lines that have multiverse/universe
<jdiwnab> gnomefreak, the checksum is Ok
<Eddy> hi when i play BF2 in cedega is no sound. in Gnome is it sound but not i KDE how can i fix it ?
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: what speed did you burn them on
<Dr_willis> Eddy,  sounds like an alsa/oss/arts/esd issue. :()
<soulrider> Dr_willis:  how can i read forma  floppy drive? /media/floppy isnt showing anything
* gnomefreak leans towards arts since it works in gnome ;)
<Dr_willis> Eddy,  you may benifit by using a ultra light window manager   while playing games..
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  mount it yet?
<soulrider> isnt KDE supposed to mount it by default ?
<jdiwnab> I burned the alternate one at 4x
<imbrandon> no
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  aparently its NOT....
<soulrider> ok
<jdiwnab> I burned the regular one at 10x
<soulrider> what is it, /dev/hda ?
<Dr_willis> I got a floppy drive.. but i dont think i got any floppies in the house.
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: the 4x should be fine
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  right click on the icon and see if theres a mount option.
<imbrandon> soulrider, normaly /dev/fd0
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: same here, why did i even get one
<Eddy> what kommand do i run when i show kill all sound ?
<jdiwnab> I am running the on-disk disk check for the alt disk
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: i dont know why.
<Eddy> kill...?
<Admiral_Chicago> Eddy: pstree
<soulrider> imbrandon: its working
<Admiral_Chicago> look for the one running
<soulrider> thanks1
<soulrider> !
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  mine is a floppy drive, and 8 in 1 media reader. combo
<Eddy> wath?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo killall kill <package>
<gnomefreak> killall kill?
<gnomefreak> kill is not a process it will say
<Eddy> hhow do u kill all sound on my sound card ?
<sungam> jdiwnab: I had issues installing Dapper when I was on wireless, and Ubuntu couldn't find the net.
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i got confused. it's killall <process> or killall -KILL <process>
<crazy_penguin> Eddy: mute
<gnomefreak> Eddy: killall -9 arts
<Eddy>  killall -9 arts
<crazy_penguin> that's better
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: what does the -9 do?
<Eddy> jea i think is whas that
<bobbyyu> is it universe or universe multiverse?
<gnomefreak> Admiral_Chicago: makes sure its dead i think that one ive never been real sure on
<FlameMaster> Dr_willis: 50 TCP connections to unused ports on the past two minutes. Of course I had the need for the firewall
<bobbyyu> How do I add the entire clause?
<gnomefreak> bobbyyu: you want the lines that end in universe put a space and add multiverse if using the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<FlameMaster> sungam: I just tested firestarter. It's simple yet powerful.
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: okay i wasn't sure about -9 or -7
<lucian303> ok i managed to do dpkg-reconfig
<bobbyyu> none of the DVD packages are appearing. What could be wrong?
<lucian303> kdm was the default manager. i selected it again and when it tried to start it, i was just left with a blank screen and a cursor (no prompt or anything) so i rebooted
<sungam> Admiral_Chicago: the kill command is really misnamed. It allows you to send a signal to the process. The -9 (or -kill) is a kill signal that cannot be ignored by the process. You can send a lot of different signals with kill :)
<jdiwnab> gnomefreak, a person on another channel says that the 2 times he tried to install without a network connection, it would stop at the same point, but when he had a network connection, it did. But my NIC won't work untill I install
<Admiral_Chicago> sungam: thanks. i've used kill all the time but never known what it does
<gnomefreak> jdiwnab: you *shouldnt* need a network connection to install ubuntu never have in past and afaik it hasnt changed
<sungam> FlameMaster: have it running now, too. I'll have to see how it behaves :)
<FlameMaster> sungam: yes I'm running it
<FlameMaster> sungam: It started blocking everything but irc and instant messenging
<FlameMaster> sungam: I quickly set up a rule for bittorrent and I have no problems ATM
<sungam> FlameMaster: nice :)
<lucian303> i did originally run into some problems with the upgrade because it refused to install kubuntu-desktop, so i installed some of its dependencies first which also removed some packages....
<lucian303> and i have 34 packages that will not be upgraded
<tfault> Could someone send me the output of "apt-config dump" from an Edgy Eft installation installed from official CD's?
<bobbyyu> I'm stuck: Where can I get extra help on adding universe packages?
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: I told you already
<Filipek> why extra? where is the problem?
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: Adept -> Manage Repositories
<rdl> yo
<rdl> i need help to install video and audio codecs on my laptop
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: right-click on the lines that say universe or multiverse, and click on "enable"
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: then click on apply and done
<lucian303> anyone have any ideas on how i can get kde running again in edgy?
<sungam> rdl: automatix :) www.getautomatix.com, did the job for me both on my laptop and desktop
<bobbyyu> But I did
<Filipek> rdl: ye - automatix rocks in these jobs...
<Dr_willis> when it dont trash your system. ;)
<hyjkim> hey
<rdl> thx
<LjL> !automatix | rdl, Filipek
<ubotu> rdl, Filipek: Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: You might want to add multiverse repositories. Type: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ on "New Repository" and click "Add"
<rdl> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<bobbyyu> Do I need to type Deb?
<hyjkim> I'm a newbie to linux... I'm trying to install my wireless card through this HOWTO [http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102] . It instructs me to reboot with 2.6.17-7-generic kernel in GRUB. I can't find this option in my grub loader!
<Filipek> that means helping someone with my exp. means giving him "official" support? hmmm
<hyjkim> I installed kubuntu 6.10 64-bit
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: my bad
<FlameMaster> bobbyyu: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse"
<rdl> gedit command not found
<rdl> heh
<Admiral_Chicago> rdl: try kate
<rdl> i have 6.06 version
<jmichaelx> would anyone have a suggestion as to how to get mplayer-plugin to work properly in firefox (in edgy)? i did uninstall totem, and re-installed mplayer, but it is still not functioning correctly
<rdl> how can i upgrade to it to 6.10?
<hyjkim> Is there anyway to use 2.6.17-7-generic kernel? I can only access 2.6.17-10-generic kernel in GRUB
<jdiwnab> !upgrade | rdl
<ubotu> rdl: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Admiral_Chicago> !update > rdl
<cps1966> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<hyjkim> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<davix> cheers, I have two ethernet cards, one is on a pci slot and one is a built in on the mother board, the built in does not recognise itself automaticly but the pci card does, how can I add the built in card as well?
<flexan> Hello
<flexan> I would like to install Kubuntu 6.10 but I can't get the liveCD to boot so I can do an install
<flexan> It hangs at a light blue screen with a mouse cursor
<flexan> any suggestions?
<sungam> how long does it hang?
<flexan> indefinately
<sungam> because it takes a while to load hte os from the disk :)
<sungam> ah
<flexan> i can hear the startup sound
<flexan> but all i get is a lightblue screen and cursor. no icons/menus/etc
<flexan> i've also tried the Graphics Safe Mode with the same results
<mofle> hi can anyone help me with my printer? :)
<sungam> flexan: sorry, it left my scope of knowledge at the point when it wasn't just you being impatient with the os loading :)
<flexan> lol
<flexan> thanks, np
<flexan> is there a way to install without having to boot into X?
<flexan> so then i could install the nvidia driver and hopefully get X to start?
<flexan> AFAIK i have to boot into X to run the install, i am hoping I am wrong
<cps1966> is there a switch i can use so apt doesn't check anything
<sungam> first time I installed Dapper I downloaded the server instead of desktop. The dapper server didn't require X I think
<sungam> maybe the same goes for the Edgy server
<rdl> how many files will download for upgrade to 6.10?
<flexan> sungam: i'll give that a try. i saw an alternate CD as well, maybe i can try both
<sungam> flexan: just don't shoot me if it doesn't work, they're only guesses, tbh
<FlameMaster> alternate cd allows you to install without booting from livecd
<flexan> sungam: I don't own a gun, so you are safe ;-)
<flexan> FlameMaster: does it boot into X?
<FlameMaster> flexan: no
<FlameMaster> flexan: the alternate cd is not bootable
<flexan> excellent
<FlameMaster> flexan: afaik
<FlameMaster> flexan: and it gives you more install options than the regular cd
<flexan> i'll give that a shot, i'm sure if I can get kubuntu installed, even if X doesn't work I can mess with my xorg.conf and get X working.b ut with the LiveCD if X doesn't work you are basically stuck
<flexan> thank you :-)
<sungam> I have a thinkpad with a harddrive sensor. The hdaps module is installed, but apparantly I need a queue-freeze patch enabled for the protection system to work. Anyone know how I can see if the queue-freeze patch is included in the kernel I have installed?
<flexan> FlameMaster: Do you know if there is a list of cheatcodes (boot options) available for the desktop or alternate 6.10 CD?
<OSUKid7> hey, how can I not allow concurrent KDE logons, to save memory on a slow system? also, how can I automatically log the user out after so many minutes of inactivity?
<FlameMaster> flexan: no
<flexan> alright,t hanks
<grothesk> Hi!
<scion> hello
<grothesk> Anyone running emerald on kubuntu Edgy?
<sungam> yes
<grothesk> I'm missing the window decorations, when starting emerald.
<sungam> try doing a "killall emerald" and then "emerald" after
<doppelganger_> anyone heard of anyone with Audigy-Extigy problems since upgrading to Edgy?
<mofle> is there any printer drivers for lexmark 2300 series?
<|lostbyte|> !6001
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6001 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<doppelganger_> i had my tv run through my extigy, into the pc, then out to a stereo i have
<doppelganger_> now for some reason it doesn't work, or at least not the spdif part that the tv outputs into the extigy
<grothesk> sungam: Does not work here.
<doppelganger_> spdif is enabled, and worked just fine with Dapper
<grothesk> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 What might that mean, sungam?
<Rajah3000> What was that command again to change (the write-protected) text file for the repositories(sources.list)?
<doppelganger_> i can even plug my guitar into the stereo plug on the extigy and get sound
<doppelganger_> but...  for some reason no spdif in
<sungam> grothesk: hmm... are you running beryl-manager?
<ubuntu__> got prob... am in cdboot mode of kubuntu + monitor res is onlz 800x600 i tried to change but kubuntu onlz supports 800x600 wtf?
<grothesk> Yes, I am.
<sungam> grothesk: there's quite a few threads about it on the beryl-project.org forums
<doppelganger_> must....watch.... football....  in.....  5.1....
<sungam> grothesk: my solution was a startup script which starts emerald twice :)
<sungam> grothesk: the solution that worked for me I mean
<grothesk> sungam: Thanks! I'll have a look there.
<Ace2016> Hi akk
<Ace2016> :(
<Ace2016> hi all :)
<Ace2016> can anyone help me to install this: http://search.cpan.org/dist/last.fm-ripper/
<BonBonTheJon> hi Ace2016
<mofle> unbuntu_: thats an easy one , theres a lot of information on the forums
<Ace2016> I tried myself and it gives an error
<Ace2016> Undefined argument in option spec
<Ace2016> And now i don't know what to do
<Ace2016> Is there some sort of cpan library i have to install to get this to run?
<Rajah3000> can you use  kdesu kate to edit a write-protected file, or do you have to use kwrite?
<BonBonTheJon> Rajah3000: you can do kdesu kate
<Ace2016> you can use either
<Rajah3000> Ok, How do you use I mean in what do you use it?
<Ace2016> kdesu allows a program to run with root access
<galorin_> I've got a kubuntu sytem that I've installed mythtv on.  I'd like to install and configure a VNC server on it without interrupting the tv-watching going on, start up a VNC client elsewhere and connect to an already-running session.  Is this at all possible?
<Ace2016> i use it mainly to edit files in /etc/ like fstab and privoxy files
<Rajah3000> Ok, that is what I want is there a step-by step to use it, or can someone tell me how to get in it and edit a file?
<Ace2016> Rajah3000: press Alt+f2 and type "kdesu kwrite" or "kdesu kate" then kate or kwrite will open with root access, just go file open and open the file, edit it as you like and save
<MetaMorfoziS> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i install driver for intel itnegrated videocard?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have found this: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<MetaMorfoziS> but this is what i need? and need i enable it anyway? like nvidia-glx-config enable?
<avuton> How do I install pulseaudio in kubuntu? I see it: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/sound/pulseaudio
<avuton> apt-get install pulseaudio doesn't work
<buz> avuton: its not in ubuntu
<Ace2016> avuton: you could compile it yourself
<buz> just because its in debian unstable doesnt mean its in ubuntu (usually thats true though)
<avuton> Oh, I'm sorry, I thought that was true :/
<jmichaelx> would anyone have a suggestion as to how to get mplayer-plugin to work properly in firefox (in edgy)? i did uninstall totem, and re-installed mplayer, but it is still not functioning correctly
<Rajah3000> then I need to do the uprade for the repositories right?..what's that command again?
<cps1966> dpkg -i '/home/kane/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb'
<cps1966> (Reading database ... 81157 files and directories currently installed.)
<cps1966> Unpacking sun-java5-bin (from .../sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb) ...
<cps1966> sun-dlj-v1-1 license has already been accepted
<cps1966> dpkg: error processing /home/kane/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<cps1966>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<cps1966> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<cps1966> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cps1966>  /home/kane/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Ace2016> cps1966: How come your not installing from the ubuntu repos?
<Ash-Fox> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RogueJediX> What's the difference between removing and purging in adept?
<Lynoure> purging removes configurations as well
<RogueJediX> Neat. Thanks, Lynoure
<__osh__> Anyone know gdb in here? In "gdb" after I've run gdb on a process and applied a breakpoint, how do I continue running the program?
<Rajah3000> Ok, one more thing I wanna know is what do I type to install packages that I have downloaded,and which extentions can I manually install in terminal?
<icheyne> does anyone know how to tile windows in kde? I can see the unclutter command, but that's not exactly what I am after as it does not resize windows to fit
<scion> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Rajah3000> ok
<Dr_willis> heh - i cant even see the unclutter option
<icheyne> Dr_willis, middle mouse click the desktop for unclutter
<RogueJediX> Huh, neat. Didn't even know about that little trick
<Dr_willis> well isent that special
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> with the invention of the mouse wheel.. most people dont even try to middle click.
<Dr_willis> *sigh*
<h3sp4wn> I middle click more than left click I would say
<RogueJediX> I'm still in the 90s, I guess. Though I do middle click a lot in Konqueror when opening tabs
<jerp> So I can compile some software I need to add the build-essentials.  apt-get, asks for me to load the CD, I load the live cd and I can't clear the message box and can't get apt-get to read from the live disc rather than the /cdrom/ folder.  Any tricks?
<Dr_willis> jerp,  download the stuff off the itnernet.
<Dr_willis> remove the cd item in the apt.sources
<Dr_willis> im not sure build-essentials is even on the cd
<jerp> ahh, ok.  thanks
<RogueJediX> Well, maybe bits and pieces for it are
<gnomefreak> it is
<RogueJediX> It is?
<gnomefreak> the build-essential package is on cd
<Dr_willis> but is it on the live cd and the alt-install cd? or just the alt?
<gnomefreak> not installed by default but is on cd
<Dr_willis> or both.. :)
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: both should have it
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: not sure you can install packages from livecd though now that i think of it
<dennister> g'day all
<gnomefreak> if you can than its there
<icheyne> can you get Firefox 2.0 if you want to stay in Dapper for a while?
<gnomefreak> meaning you dont need net to install it
<gnomefreak> icheyne: sure
<gnomefreak> !firefox | icheyne
<ubotu> icheyne: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dennister> can someone help me fix my cron pls? konq and shells r constantly crashing
<icheyne> I just read this and it told me how to do it: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/10/brief-look-at-couple-of-new-features.html
* gnomefreak hates playing with cron
<dennister> i think i may need to update my db again, but aam haviy cause cron can't lock the pid
<gnomefreak> icheyne: please use the one i gave you (you have to leave the old one installed) i dont know what outside sources say
<dennister> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<dennister> unfortunately the howto isn't much good to me if cron: can't lock /var/run/cronid.pid
<Tim_> Hi all
<Tim_> I have a Q
<dennister> Tim_: well? the Q?
<_JP> is there anything i can do in adept manager during the preparation of installed packages if some installation happens to be interactive and tries to query something
<Dr_willis> _JP,  i thoght it alwasy poped up a dialog/requestor...
<Tim_> can i undo a file-delete? is there a trashcan?
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  bottom right in the panel
<Dr_willis> looks like a... err.. trashcan. :)
<dennister> hi Dr_willis
<Tim_> ah, omg i didnt see it
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  :)
<dennister> can u help me with this cron problem?
<Tim_> its soo small =)
<Lynoure> Tim_: only works for GUI deletes, though, so be careful on the command line
<Tim_> ok
<Tim_> thx
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  ive never heard 'that' befor. :)
<Tim_> heh
<_JP> Dr_willis: i just upgraded to edgy and i'm installing some basic apps i need. i have right now a "Configuring j2re1.4, <ok>" prompt inside adept (visible only if details shown). i can't find any way to make it continue
<jerp> Dr_willis: now I'm not able to download the repository indexes, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> _JP,  click in the window and hit Y/enter ?
<Dr_willis> jerp,  some servers are lagged/down perhaps.
<Dr_willis> jerp,  any specific repo you having issues with?
<Ace2016> How do i update the locate database?
<_JP> Dr_willis: i tried but it's not getting focus or something
<dennister> dang! shell crashed again!
<jerp> I've got 6 in in a message box, but ok.  dinnertime here anyways, thanks for your help.
<_JP> nevermind, i managed to navigate into it by hitting tab
<Dr_willis> _JP,  odd.. theres some sort of other packages that used to be needed to installeed. according to the !java factoid..
<Lynoure> Ace2016: sudo updatedb  updates it, it does take a bit of time
<Dr_willis> :)
<iAlber> hi there, is it still necessary with the Kubuntu 6,10 version and a fresh install to install smp kernel for a dual processor ?
<jerp> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Dr_willis> iAlber,  smp is the default.
<Dr_willis> localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1) ?
<iAlber> thx
<Dr_willis> jerp,  thts trying to connect to yourself?
<Dr_willis> try     ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Ace2016> Lynoure: Thanks
<jerp> really?  whywould it do that?
<jerp> ok
<Dr_willis> ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> PING mirror.mcs.anl.gov (146.137.96.7) 56(84) bytes of data.
<larson9999> what's all the hubbub with the edgy upgrade?  i've upgraded 3 different classes off machines with kubuntu and xubuntu and had no problems at all
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  you are one of the lucky ones i guess
<jerp> yeah, I've got a reply
<jerp> too
<Dr_willis> same ip?
<jerp> my ping seems to run forever, is there a switch that should be added?
<Dr_willis> hit ctrl-c
<Dr_willis> :)
<larson9999> Dr_willis: so are there lots of real issues or is it mostly user error?  i'm a little paranoid and wonder if i have problems and just don't notice :)
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  from what ive heard... lets see.. the standard 'video drivers vanish issue' and sound cards vanish issues... and upstart causes a few problems..
<Dr_willis> and a few fstab conversion issues.. people 'loseing' their swap entrys
<romeo_> hello ive installed chrrotkit and rkhunter but i can t seen to find it
<romeo_> or run it
<Dr_willis> installed them how romeo_ ?
<jerp> 64 bytes from alpaca-ii.it.anl.gov (146.137.96.15): icmp_seq=13 ttl=42 time=156 ms
<romeo_> with adept
<larson9999> Dr_willis: seems i don't have any of those issues.  the only thing i even had to do was change my resolution back to my preference
<Tim_> I easy Q prob: how do i set my root PW?
<romeo_> i ts not in the menu
<Dr_willis> check theor homepages for guides..  you expecting to find icons for them? they may be command line progs only
<romeo_> tried command
<romeo_> does show up
<romeo_> not*
<Dr_willis> romeo_,  when in doubt.. check their homepages for tutorials.. i dont use either program.
<romeo_> ok
<Dr_willis> use the package manager to see what files they isntalled.
<Tim_> someone?
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  :) its like a Linux Compentacy test..
<dennister> Dr_willis: could u please help me figure out why konq, my shells, and K3rb keep crashing on me?
<romeo_> np dependicies
<romeo_> just the program
<romeo_> no*
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  use passwd  as the root user.
<dennister> i did the updatedb, but whenever i try to do anything with cron i'm told it can't lock the file
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tim_> ok thx!
<Dr_willis> dennister,   mass crashing. ick. :)
<dennister> another pid is using it, apparently
<dennister> i'm at my wit's end
<jerp> Dr_willis,  ya got anything quick to fix that "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<dennister> root_: can u pls change ur nic?
<larson9999> Dr_willis: judging by some of the social news sites, edgy sucks but seems fine to me.  i figured since i upgraded to 3 very different machines i'd have seen some of the issues.  actually, i think this was the smoothest upgrade ever for me.  go figure.
<Dr_willis> i always do clean reinstalls.. :)
<Dr_willis> there will be a new batch of problems.. and old things fixed.
<Dr_willis> i DO think they set up the ntfs drives where a normal user can access them by default.. so that gets rid of a top 10 FAQ in these channels.
<Dr_willis> jerp,  lets clarify - ping did NOT show an ip of 127.0.0.1 ?
<jerp> right
<jerp> 64 bytes from alpaca-ii.it.anl.gov (146.137.96.15): icmp_seq=13 ttl=42 time=156 ms
<Dr_willis> jerp,  thats... weird...
<root_> nabend wie kann ich hier die rme wechseln?
<Dr_willis> double check your apt.sources and see what servers its trying to get to.
<larson9999> Dr_willis: i did up until mdk 2006.  well, actually i always did upgrades first but always had so many problems i ended up doing a clean install.  mdk was the first time a didn't need to do a clean install.  and so far with *buntu i've always just upgraded.
<root_> aha
<larson9999> s/mdk was/mdk 2006 was/
<Dr_willis> I just keep /home on its own hard drive. and clean install.. i got a script i made to reinstall the pacakges i like.
<cps1966> man this is nuts no matter how i get sun-java5-bin it fails
<Dr_willis> sun-java-bin? Hmm
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_willis> i always install   install sun-java5-jre
<Hamal_Dragon> hello
<cps1966> well it wants sun-java5-bin also
<root_> wo kann man sich ne serverliste holen ?
<Dr_willis> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Hamal_Dragon> i have a problem with kubuntu. After update to edgy, i cant boot. The message is that the target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init, and then, it starts busybox
<cobus> hey people
<Hamal_Dragon> and i have chrooted the partition, and indeed theres no init on sbin
<root_> keine probleme  nur mein englisch ist shit
<Hamal_Dragon> i dont know what to do
<heinkel_111> upgrading alwaays makes me nervous...but hell yeah, I am now on Edgy! :)
<Hamal_Dragon> lucky guy, lol
<root_> danke fr keine hilfe
<cps1966> Dr_willis:  well sometings wrong with that file because none of the rest fails
<Hamal_Dragon> is there a way to restore init?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jonty> I'm trying to use Compiz on Edgy, but the start-compiz script can't be found. What can I do?
* Dr_willis refrains from all compwiz/xgl/aiglx issues.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 'just say no' heh heh.
<cobus> im also on edgy and new on linux
<Hamal_Dragon> theres a way to restore init without reinstalling all the os?
<cps1966> Dr_willis the file its asking for is only 21.3 MB but its looking for 22.3 Mb
<Dr_willis> cps1966,  may be a bad file
<cps1966> i've tried it many way with same results
<Dr_willis> cps1966,  so you are doing a 'sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre' ? and it fails on sun-java-bin ?
<cps1966> yes
<RobertX> Help! I need help! When I login to Kubuntu, it says "Cannot start up kstartconfig or whatever
<RobertX> I cannot log in!
<cps1966> Fetched 22.3MB in 2m7s (175kB/s)
<cps1966> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/s/sun-java5/sun-java5-bin_1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<cps1966> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Jonty> pastebin what it says, or, remember it faithfully
<cobus> people i was on suse for a while and decided to move to kubuntu
<RobertX> I can't! i can't log in to use anything!
<Dr_willis> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<Dr_willis> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<C-O-L-T> 	hello I have a bug with power management in dapper. When I close my laptop lid ubuntu shuts down my screen and when I reopen it I can not turn my screen on just with ctrl+alt+f7
<cobus> on suse i used smart installer what willi use on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> cps1966,  and you do have 'multiverse' enabled eh?
<cps1966> yes
<Dr_willis> cobus,  the apt-get system is used by ubuntu/kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Jonty> cobus: apt-get (install|remove)
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jonty> I'm trying to use Compiz on Edgy, but the start-compiz script can't be found. What can I do?
<cobus> ok so how do i install VLC with this thing then
<Jonty> sudo apt-get install vlc, perhaps?
<Jonty> or kdesu synaptic, or go to it in the K-menu, and search for vlc for any related packages
<jerp> I can't get into repositories to correct the situation.
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Jonty> jerp: what?
<Dr_willis> cobus,  fire up a package manager you like.. and search/click/install.
<Dr_willis> be sure the universe repository is enabled.
<jerp> the apt-get won't let me load the build essentials
<cobus> ok how do i enable it
<Dr_willis> cobus,  synaptic and adept both have menu items to manage the repos.
<arelisea> hi
<jerp> I put the cd in and it reads from /cdrom/ rather than the live cd in the cdrom0
<arelisea> somebody speak spanish?
<arelisea> or german?
<arelisea> i from spain
<jerp> maybe I'll do a reinstall
<Dr_willis> cobus,  if you use the add/remove rograms - icon. it has check box's for enabling them all. 'Unsupported' and "propitary"
<Dr_willis> check them both.. search, install.
<Dr_willis> be sure to select the 'any suite' also.. :)
<cps1966> Dr_willis:  how can i get src and do it that way
<Dr_willis> cps1966,  no idea there.. getting java going was a 10 sec thing on this install.
<arelisea> how can i connect to unother server? "/server irc-pulsar2.com"?or?
#kubuntu 2006-10-29
<intelikey> arelisea depends on the client  but yes and or /newserver blah
<arelisea> i forget it, schit, "/server irc.pulsa2.com"
<arelisea> i want to connect to pulsar2 server,
<arelisea> not in ubuntu,
<Dr_willis> huh
<intelikey> this is not /server ubuntu this is server freenode.net
<arelisea> ajam, excuseme, it's my first time
<Dr_willis> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Hamal_Dragon> Please, help. I have a problem. I updated to edgy and no i cant boot. It show a messages telling that theres no /sbin/init. I have mounted the partition and indeed theres no init on sbin, and i dont know what to do
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if Kwallet is dropped from Edgy?
<heinkel_111> mine does not appear when i access my regular websites
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  hmm.. it is missing!
<heinkel_111> :(
<heinkel_111> that is a major bummer
<intelikey> frambuffering is off center  i could use the monitor adj. to fix this but that would mean adjusting for each screen/window mechenism,  how can i adjust the frambuffer from linux ?
<Dr_willis> walletmanager
<Dr_willis> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<heinkel_111> it was one of my most helpful applications
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<Dr_willis> DOh - there it is...
<Section31> Where do I alter the suspend/hibernation settings on Kubuntu?
<heinkel_111> whatabout that errormsg? was that for wallet?
<Dr_willis> its in there heinkel_111
<Dr_willis> that was my ssh session i put the command in by mistake. :P
<Dr_willis> its fun when ya get 2 kwallets going in the systemtray
<heinkel_111> Dr_willis: how about passing 1 to me, I have none... :P
<Dr_willis> heinkel_111,  eelskin kwallets on sale!
<Dr_willis> :)
<_JP> how do i make "Tools->HTML Settings->Java" retain it's check state in Konqueror? i've tried saving view the profile but the check state always gets reseted after restarting konqueror
* heinkel_111 will buy for 1 bottle of snake oil!
<Tim_> I have a problem.
<Dr_willis> i'll toss in a free 'perpetual motion machine' if you buy 4
<arelisea> how can i view the server list?
<arelisea> here, in kubuntu irc
<Dr_willis> arelisea,  it depends on which IRC client you are using... most have menus/server items that have  a list of them.
<intelikey> server list?
<Dr_willis> arelisea,  and theres 10000's of servers out there that are not on that list.
<arelisea> i don't understand this kubuntu irc,
<Dr_willis> xchat has a 'network list'
<Tim_> i run the live-cd, have 2gigs free ram, why can't i download a 30mb file to the desktop? thx
<arelisea> i want to connect to the server hispano, pulsar2
<cobus_> Dr_Willis he cant find VLC
<Dr_willis> arelisea,  look in the menus of your irc client.
<Tim_> "no free space"
<Dr_willis> cobus,  its in multiverse i think
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Dr_willis> universe.. lol.. he needs the repo enabled.. or checked in the pacakte managers
<cobus_> ok yes but i dont know where to enable that i might be a bit dumb
<arelisea> but i don't remember now how can i do it, i know that in the top window, i can writte "/server .....
<Tim_> Dr_willis any ideas?
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<arelisea> but, how? /server irc.freenode.net
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  some of the ram is used as cache, and as a drive space... how much ram ya got total?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: do you use xterm ?
<arelisea> or how?
<Tim_> 2gig total
<Dr_willis> arelisea,  type /server whatever.the.name.of.that.server   then... thats fairly standard
<arelisea> but, how? /server irc-freenode.net?
<Dr_willis> you are ON freenode.net right now.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn console.   but yes i use xterm and rxvt both a little.
<arelisea> okok, yes i understand that
<Tim_>  'system monitor' says 218mb Used so, 1,8 G is free?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: do you know about how to change keysyms ?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn why what do you need ?
<arelisea> for example, /server irc.hispano.irc-pulsa2.net?
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: (I know its something to do with .Xdefaults) alt + arrow generates ^[[1;3C - when I want it to generate ^[^[[C (I have got 7 bit input and alt sends escape on)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn a ~/.sessionrc file can be written to affect a lot of things in rxvt/xterm as well as general X options.
<Dr_willis> arelisea,  if thats the name of the server then that should do it.. TRY it and see
<arelisea> ok, i try
<arelisea> but it's not work :(
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: I know it can but I have no idea whatsoever how (the xterm manpage is quite cryptic) - but apparantly this problem is not existant on suse
<Tim_> Dr_willis, 220MB user memory of 2000, why cant i save a small file?
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  could be it has  the /home allocated to a smaller ram disk.
<Tim_> Dr_willis, can i make it bigger?
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  no idea..i save stuff to my hard drives when i use a live cd.
<Dr_willis> or usb drives
<Digital-Pioneer> Hi. I'm looking to see if I have direct rendering enabled. I've got an Nvidia GeForce 2 (I think) for a vieo card.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yeah i agree on cryptology there.   have a look at man xsession   it helps a little   but as to a dirrect answer no i don't know exactly what to add there.  i have only written one xsessionrc and that was to change the fountface and colours.
<epyfro> Hi
<Tim_> Dr_willis,  i should be able to use all the Ram, right?
<james> evening (well depends where you are) .. anyone know how to stop kmail from moving deleted mail into the local trash folder?
<Cilindrador> i just CTRL-ALT-BCLSPace'd my system
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  no idea.. ive not messed with the kubuntu live cd that much.
<Dr_willis> Cilindrador,  :) dyd ya mean to?
<Cilindrador> and now the resolution's gone to hell
<Digital-Pioneer> james: Sure. Stop using KMail. ;)
<Tim_> Dr_willis, ok thx anyway.
<intelikey> h3sp4wn but i did notice that once you get your head wraped around the concept it is pretty streight forword thinking
<james> DP> hmmm seems a lot faster than evolution :-)
<Dr_willis> Tim_,  may check the wiki/forums.. for live cd's i tend to use puppy linux, or dsl
<Cilindrador> it was supposed to be 1280*800, but now im stuk with 800*600
<Cilindrador> any idea how to fix this
<Digital-Pioneer> james: I just use Gmail. Better than anything I've ever found locally.
<jdiwnab> Gmail > all
<james> DP> yes gmail is great but my mail is on a linux server already
<Digital-Pioneer> jdiwnab: HEAR HEAR!!!
<Digital-Pioneer> james: You host your own e-mail server?
<james> DP> yep
<james> I like ethernet speed access to it :-)
<Digital-Pioneer> james: Ahh, well, I use Gmail, so I can't help you. You might consider installing Gmail on your local system. I hear Google released the source publicly (or something)
<intelikey> h3sp4wn i.e. a section with #[rxvt]  as a header and things like RxvtKeymap: input=blah : blah         <== only an example.  like i said i havent actually done that part.
<jdiwnab> gmail did that?!
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: The thing is the arrows keys themselves are mapped right (the mapping only goes wrong if its prefixed with meta which I have for alt)
<Digital-Pioneer> jdiwnab: I believe I heard that.
<james> I think it was apis... yahoo released some mail code
* Digital-Pioneer has to go now, so adios.
<jdiwnab> O_O
<Digital-Pioneer> Just look it up.
<rjb> hi, something's fishy with cdr/dvd recording in edgy
<rjb> anyone else observed such problems?
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yes.   but  key  [>]  != [alt] +[>]    so you map for  [alt] +[>]   and leave  [>]  alone.
<Dr_willis> rjb,  not really..  whats the deal?
<rjb> ever since my upgrade last week k3b only produces coasters
<rjb> the h/w is ok
<rjb> (i reboot into windoze and can record fine)
<_JP> !info libqt4-dev
<ubotu> libqt4-dev: Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2.0-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 4087 kB, installed size 19996 kB
<jdiwnab> How long does it take in the alt install when it says "select and install packages" and "Please Wait"
<_JP> nice to see edgy has a recent version :)
<rjb> no errors are reported during recording, but the disks turn out unreadable
<Dr_willis> rjb,  testing now.. burning a .iso file
<intelikey> reposting question;     frambuffering is off center  i could use the monitor adj. to fix this but that would mean adjusting for each screen/window mechenism,  how can i adjust the frambuffer from linux     somebody?
<rjb> (i tried dvd-r, dvd+r and dvd-rw)
<Dr_willis> do cd's work rjb ?
<rjb> ah, haven't tried yet
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  theres the fbset command
<rjb> only needed dvd's
<intelikey> k ty
<Cilindrador> i just CTRL-ALT-BCLSPace'd my system, and now the resolution's gone to hell. it was supposed to be 1280*800, but now im stuk with 800*600... Ideas????
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  but last i had to mess with that stuff - it was a pain.
<jdiwnab> OK, nvm, it is about 5-8 minutes
<intelikey> ;/
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  my imac was way to the left.. like 5 characters in the console..
<Dr_willis> every time i went to X and back.. the console would shift back
<intelikey> yeah i'm 4 to the right
<Dr_willis> it may be a frequency issue..
<rjb> Dr_willis, i'm in windoze now cause i need to burn a few discs..
<Dr_willis> unlexx you are on a LCD.
<intelikey> crt
<h3sp4wn> Cilindrador: use the xfree86 modeline generator (I forget the url)
<rjb> i was running out of blanks, and it's late night here
<Darkkish> is FF 2.0 out for linux also?
<jdiwnab> should be
<cobus__> willis how do i connect to a windowz box on a local network?
<larson9999> Darkkish: yeah.
<Cilindrador> h3sp4wn  i was going to update the driver
<Darkkish> anyone have the repository for it?
<Dr_willis> cobus_,  depends on how you define 'connect' :)
<Cilindrador> using the proprietary one from ati
<Dr_willis> cobus_,  samba lets you use the windows 'shares' system..  ssh and 'winscp' let you get files back and forth...
<cobus__> i would like to access my shared files on that machine
<intelikey> cobus___ samba
<Dr_willis> kde has the samba browser tools to browse the windows shares.
<larson9999> man, another new wine already?  those guys are nuts
<Dr_willis> 'remote places' -> samba shares
<cobus__> thank you!!!!
<h3sp4wn> Cilindrador: If you put in a modeline you can force it to run at whatever resolution you want
<cobus__> I love Linux
<Cilindrador> hm, but before i had the correct resolution set, and it was obviously availlable from the config screen
<Cilindrador> how come its now missing
<intelikey> what have you changed ?
<intelikey> vidio drivers ?
<Cilindrador> no
<h3sp4wn> *shrug* - I know with a modeline it always works right
<rjb> reboot, bbl
<Cilindrador> i installed xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, fluxbox
<Cilindrador> and then restarted the x server
<Rajah3000> What could be wrong If no packages will be found(regardless of what they are!) on; 'sudo apt-get install'
<intelikey> why did you demolish x with the three-key-killer ?
<Zweideutig> KUBUNTU IS FOR WANKERS
<Zweideutig> Sorry.
<larson9999> wankers are people too
<Dr_willis> sonme of my best friends are wankers
<Dr_willis> :)
<Lynoure> Unlike trolls
<Dr_willis> many of the people i meet in here are wankers..
<larson9999> hmmm, someone hates kubuntu and has nothing better to do than pop into a kubuntu chat room and call us wankers?
<Cilindrador> better a wanker than a queer
<yacoob> To each his own porn :D
<yacoob> perhaps he gets high going around, insulting people?
<yacoob> (wait a minute... whole Internet looks like this :D)
<larson9999> i think he's looking for wankers
<intelikey> Cilindrador try rebuilding your xorg.conf    sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cilindrador> ok ill be trying that
<Cilindrador> brb
<Zweideutig> Sorry... I act impulsively.
<ubuntu_> hi
<Tim_> Hello
<Rajah3000> Hello, anybody in here specialize in terminal problems?
<intelikey> Rajah3000 define it and we'll see.
<Rajah3000> Ok, What could be wrong If no packages will be found(regardless of what they are!) on; 'sudo apt-get install'
<Rajah3000> is this typical, or am I just that deadly to Linux?
<bomber> are your repositories set?
<Rajah3000> Idk
<Rajah3000> How would I check?
<h3sp4wn> Rajah3000: grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<bomber> the essiest way is to run adept and then use the menu to manage repositories and then look and see if any are disabled
<Rajah3000> root@Dellubuntu:~#  grep -v '^#' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rajah3000> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Rajah3000> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Rajah3000> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<Rajah3000> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<Rajah3000> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<intelikey> Rajah3000  1. your sources.list needs fixing    2. you need to do an sudo apt-get update    3. your firewall is blocking it (not iptables by default)    4.  something else.     we suspect 1  or possably 2
<Rajah3000> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<Rajah3000> root@Dellubuntu:~#
<bomber> you want to enable all of them and disable the cdrom ones
<Rajah3000> that is what I got anyway?
<Cilindrador> fuck
<intelikey> Rajah3000 try option 2   ^
<Rajah3000> ok
<jdiwnab> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> !language | Cilindrador
<ubotu> Cilindrador: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cilindrador> i don't understand 75% of what is written on  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cilindrador> damn it
<Cilindrador> maybe ill take the easy way out and reinstall
<Cilindrador> and reboot
<jshaw> tsk. konversation so open this window by default :
<Cilindrador> for every big chhange in thesystem i do
<intelikey> if that's the easy way.  gopher it
<Cilindrador> the hell with this
<Cilindrador> im going to bed
<Cilindrador> tks anyway ppl
<jshaw> ~
<Rajah3000> Ok, is that all I have to do is option 2 intelikey
<Dr_willis> rjb,  burnt several .iso cd's just fine.. just now
<intelikey> it should now find anything in main.
<Rajah3000> ok
<intelikey> Rajah3000 if you want the other common repos  add  " universe multiverse "    to the end of each of the four lines you posted /etc/apt/sources.list   and do step two again.
<intelikey> !repos | Rajah3000
<ubotu> Rajah3000: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Rajah3000> ok, I don't know exactly what your saying, but...oh
<intelikey> i'm saying simply edit the file     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list              and make "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted"    say  "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse "    save it and update    that will enable the universe and multiverse repos for you.
<intelikey> @ Rajah3000 ^
<intelikey> it's as simple as explaining how to find a newly installed command (package) to a windows expert.   :)
<andrew_> can someone explain to me what it means by KDesktop crashed?
<Darkkish> ok i can't get firefox to update
<Darkkish> how do i install manually?
<Tim_> va?
<Rajah3000> well I'm reading the webpage, phone call..brb
<andrew_> ok that and can someone explain to me what signal 6 is?
<andrew_> can anyone help me?
<intelikey> ***"i installed wget in my new linux installation but it didn't put an icon on my desktop !  what do i do?"***   :)
<intelikey> KDesktop crashed means ah   "KDesktop crashed"
<andrew_> ....
<andrew_> i mean what will that cause?
<intelikey> is that all the error you got ?
<rjb> re
<andrew_> it said KDesktop crashed and caused signal 6
<jdiwnab> I'm having difficulty installing the NDISwrapper in edgy
<intelikey> signal 6 is a terminate signal   iirc
<jdiwnab> I downloaded the most recient source, but it won't compile
<andrew_> oo ok soooo what can i do about KDesktop crashing?
<rjb> jdiwnab: what's the error?
<andrew_> that and what will be te effect of it?
<NameNomad> I can't figure out where the manual for updating my nvidia driver is
<jdiwnab> internal copiler error: Segmentation fault
<rjb> ooops
<cvasilak> hi kubudians, any way to disable fscheck on a raiserfs at bootime, yes its dangerous but it will speed up things a little(i have multiple partions)
<intelikey> find the error that caused it.   look in ~/.xsession-errors   or something like that
<NameNomad> ...wait, didn't check the nvidia website, gah, silly me
<intelikey> andrew_ .blah means hiden files.
<rjb> jdiwnab: folks usually say this might mean bad RAM..
<h3sp4wn> cvasilak: touch /pathtopartition/fastboot
<jdiwnab> It's not my freakn' ram b/c I already did a memtest to get edgy installed!
<andrew_> soo can anyone tell me what exactly it means by KDesktop crashed other hten it crashed? like what exactly will be the effect of it? will I not beable to do certain things or what?
<intelikey> jdiwnab you installed build-essential first ?
<Homer> so KDE or GNOME
<Homer> :(
<cvasilak> h3sp4wn: thanks for the answer but i dont' quite understand what you mean :(
<rjb> well i just installed ndiswrapper on edgy the other day & it went fine
<jdiwnab> I don't know... where woudl I look?
<rjb> (the ndiswrapper in the distro was broken)
<intelikey> jdiwnab install build-essential  if you are going to "compile" anything.
<rjb> jdiwnab: what version number?
<h3sp4wn> cvasilak: see man shutdown and the bit regarding the -f flag
<jdiwnab> 1.27 for ndiswrapper
<intelikey> !b-e | rjb
<ubotu> rjb: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rjb> jdiwnab: i did 1.23, with kernel 2.6.17-10
<rjb> and it works ok
<rjb> but i'm on amd64 so ymmv
<cvasilak> h3sp4wn: can't find doc for the -f flag(running on edgy, if it makes a different), the touch you said earlied is create a fastboot file on each partions(running raiserfs on all)
<jdiwnab> sounds about right, and so am I (as far as the CPU)
<cdollins> can anyone tell me a resource for setting up vncserver
<cdollins> everything that I've seen is for ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> cvasilak: Or switch to jfs or xfs (I switched to jfs for exactly that reason)
<rjb> of course build-essential must be installed
<cdollins> I've used the vncviewer but now I want to host a session
<rjb> but that doesn't seem to be the cause of the error u're getting
<NameNomad> !update drivers
<Dr_willis> the ubuntu spifics for vnc are not that specific. :P
<Dr_willis> install vnc4server,  run it.. vnc in...
<NameNomad> how do I update my graphics drivers?
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cdollins> vnc4server is not availbale for dapper or atleaast not in the default repositories
<intelikey> tty2 [greg@~]  q vnc4server
<intelikey> vnc4server - Virtual network computing server software
<intelikey> vncserver - Virtual network computing server software
<intelikey> !info tty2 [greg@~]  q vnc4server
<intelikey> vnc4server - Virtual network computing server software
<intelikey> vncserver - Virtual network computing server software
<intelikey> ooops .
<cdollins> ok
<intelikey> !info vnc4server
<ubotu> vnc4server: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 986 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<cdollins> well Im trying to avoid building tightvnc
<Dr_willis> vnc4server seems to workbetter for me then the other vnc servers
<intelikey> universe
<cdollins> by adding by adept
<cdollins> but when I search for vnc
<cdollins> Neither of the above package are listed
<intelikey> you have universe enabled ?
<jdiwnab> how do I get that build-essential package without a network?
<intelikey> jdiwnab sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mfb_> it is on the CD since Hoary
<cdollins> yeah I tried enabling
<cdollins> a couple of disabled lines through adept
<intelikey> enable and apply
<jdiwnab> k
<mfb_> blah, don't use that thing
<cdollins> let me double checl
<mfb_> sudo apt-cdrom add / sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mfb_> as simple as this
<cdollins> you got to be kidding that your in OS based on a windows manager and your dissing the GUI's
<MarianoARG> Hi, when I try to remove (apt-get) some packages related to bluetooth, apt-get warns that kubuntu-desktop is going to be removed...?
<h3sp4wn> MarianoARG: doesn't really matter (unless you want to upgrade between versions)
<HymnToLife> cdollins, what's the point in using the GUI
<intelikey> mfb_ you are confusing two issues vnc4server is not on the cd it's in universe   and the build-essential is for someone else
<Darkkish> daaayyuuummm
<Darkkish> lol
<h3sp4wn> MarianoARG: all you save is a bit of diskspace
<HymnToLife> when you can do the same thig three times faster from the CLI ?
<cdollins> yeah so that apply line
<Darkkish> it took me forever to figure out how to install firefox from the stupid tar >.>
<cdollins> made want to double check
<h3sp4wn> MarianoARG: or use update-rc.d to remove the daemons from starting
<HymnToLife> oh, right :p
<MarianoARG> h3sp4wn: you men upgrade with dist-upgrade?
<HymnToLife> it's pretty late here :p
<h3sp4wn> MarianoARG: dist-upgrading between versions
<h3sp4wn> MarianoARG: i.e edgy / edgy+1
<willzzz> so wtf is wrong with the new xgl mode shippped /w edgy!? it runs KDE slow as molasses + the fonts are screwed up
<HymnToLife> @now paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: October 29 2006, 01:20:27
<willzzz> or it's not liking my nVidia video card
<MarianoARG> h3sp4wn: ok, thank you
<intelikey> cdollins when you use adept to enable a repo (or disable one) you have to "apply changes"  for it to take affect.
<intelikey> cdollins if you edit the sources.list file  you need to  apt-get update to apply the changes.
<cdollins> whats the point in KDE for that matter?
<cdollins> ok
<h3sp4wn> cdollins: there is not one really a few k apps are good though
<intelikey> what is the point to X ?
<cdollins> its cool I'm just saying that I would figure that everyone usign a distro based on a windows manager would be all about the Apps
<cdollins> but its cool if you guys are just as geeky as the rest of us that cool
<h3sp4wn> links2 is almost to the point where I would not be really bothered about X
<Dr_willis> heh
<Darkkish> crap
<Darkkish> its not even right
<Darkkish> >_>
<intelikey> cdollins good way to earn points in a help channel.
<Darkkish> i can open firefox 2.0 in console but
<Dr_willis> whatever happened to the qt/framebuffer stuff that was supposed to let us do all this stuff without X.
<Darkkish> idk how else
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: my directfb is now working at 1280 x 1024 (accelerated framebuffer)
<OSUKid7> hey, when any new user signs on for the first time, I get two KDE su windows... one asking to run the command kmix '-session' '10d8... and the other to run katapult '-session' '10d9...
<cdollins> right :?
<OSUKid7> any idea how I can get rid of that?
<Darkkish> how do i make an sh open without being in the console?
<cdollins> I guess I was having trouble using the app and then before I knew it people where telling me apt-get
<cdollins> which is cool I just start wondering what the KDE Dist is worth if no one actually uses it or think its worth using
<rjb> hmm any idea how to stop the new kde power manager from autostarting ?
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: have you tried it ? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/kdenox/
<rjb> i'd rather stick with klaptop atm, it seems to do more for me
<cdollins> ok so I'm confused
<cdollins> I did enable the default universe lines
<cdollins> and I'm still not showing vncserver pkg's
<shadowhywind_> question all, i have a friend trying to update to edgy, and hes getting this message Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/adept/adept-manager_2.1.1ubuntu3_i386.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<shadowhywind_> any ideas?
<cdollins> actually I miss spoke
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  looking now
<cdollins> there they are I did a fetch updates with adept
<cdollins> now have a rediculous number of vnc packages
<cdollins> thanks for the hint guys
<Dr_willis> yep dozens of variaits. and toools
<Darkkish> why does KsCD not work?
<jmichaelx> shadowhywind_: tell him to remove the 'us.' from the url of that repo and try again
<shadowhywind_> he tried it again, and it worked, thanks anyway
<jmichaelx> would anyone have a suggestion as to how to get mplayer-plugin to work properly in firefox (in edgy)? i did uninstall totem, and re-installed mplayer, but it is still not functioning correctly
<jmichaelx> good
<RogueJediX> Speaking of firefox, will it still be in the next kubuntu release or will it be iceweasel?
<jmichaelx> i am trying to get the news videos on yahoo to work... had them working in dapper, but no luck so far in edgy
<Darkkish> is edgy out?
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: Yup, final build has been out for a few days now
<Darkkish> is it worth upgrading yet?
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: I've had little problems myself, so I'd say yes
<Brydenn33> does anyone here have Point2Play? :)
* jdiwnab is having trouble installing Build-essential
<RogueJediX> jdiwnab: Care to be a little more specific?
<jdiwnab> sudo atp-get add cdrom works, but sudo apt-get install Build-Essential says:
<jdiwnab> "E: Couldn't get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resources Temporarily unavailable)
<h3sp4wn> jdiwnab: /msg ubotu adept crash fix
<cellofellow> I'v a programming question. C.
<cellofellow> I'm a newb. How do I put a string in a variable using scanf?
<Darkkish> OK
<Darkkish> i seriously need the most recent firefox repository -_-
<Darkkish> i can't make firefox install!
<LjL> cellofellow: scanf("%s", variable); , but this is quite offtopic for this channel...
<jdiwnab> thank you
<cellofellow> LjL: I know it's off topic, I just didn't exactly know where to ask. I guess I've got my printf stuff wrong and not the scanf.
<LjL> cellofellow: try ##c perhaps, or just #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<jdiwnab> Do I have to restart after installing build essential
<jdiwnab> ?
<LjL> jdiwnab: no
<LjL> jdiwnab: the only situation i can think of when you need to reboot is when you want to start a new kernel
<RogueJediX> That's the beauty of Linux
<jdiwnab> I'm still getting a "internal compiler error: Segmentation fault"
<LjL> ugh
<intelikey> jdiwnab no.  reboot is a M$ thing....     what error are you getting ?
<intelikey> java ?
<jdiwnab> I am trying to build ndiswrapper 1.27 on edgy, and when I say make, it says Segmentation fault
<jdiwnab> Which is why I asked
<intelikey> eeeeek
<RogueJediX> Whoa. make segfaulting? *shudders*
<Darkkish> speaking of m$, they're making it so you can only uwse thier most expensive version of windows in VMWare
<jdiwnab> help?
<jdiwnab> yes, they are
<jay> Hello!  Just upgraded from Dapper to Edgy.  Only problem is WINE.  The only app that I need it for no longer runs (was perfect in Dapper).  Is there a way to downgrade WINE to the version that was in Dapper?
<Darkkish> thats rediculous
<h3sp4wn> jdiwnab: try using the no stack smasher CFLAG first
<jdiwnab> h3sp4wn, what is that?
<Darkkish> oh if wine doesn't work when i upgrade to edgy then forget it
<Darkkish> i need my WoW
<jdiwnab> m$ also makes many new versions so that all the good features cost more than they use to
<Dasnipa`> Darkkish, get a life.
<jay> Darkkish:  I didn't say WINE doesn't work per se... just my particular app doesn't.  Might work for you.
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> well i have a custom build of wine
<h3sp4wn> jdiwnab: -fno-stack-protector
<Darkkish> but i couldn't tell you how i did it, someone helped me with it and it was long and took forever >.>
<jdiwnab> that is one reason I  am trying to install linux
<jdiwnab> where do I put -fno... because it wasn't on the make line
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: And if that doesn't work, there's always cedega. The cvs (or svn, I can't remember) checkout is free, as I recall
<Darkkish> cedega costs money
<Darkkish> Dasnipa`: don't tell me to get a life >.> WoW is a stress releaver not my life.
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: Only pre-built packages cost money, I think
<Darkkish> i see
<Darkkish> well anyways
<Darkkish> WoW works excellent in my build of wine
<Darkkish> exept
<Dasnipa`> Darkkish, cedega is rather inexpensive...
<Jack1> hi.
<Darkkish> i can't get the ****ing adio to work -_-
<jdiwnab> h3sp4wn, where do I put -fno... because it isn't on the make line
<jay> Is there a way to downgrade to the last version of WINE that worked for my application?
<Jack1> i hav ethe problem while doing a dist-upgrade to edgy i get:
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: Did you try turning off the audio system prior to running WoW?
<h3sp4wn> jdiwnab: CFLAGS
<Darkkish> um
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> several times >.>
<jdiwnab> what the heck is CFLAGS?
<Darkkish> in several different ways
<intelikey> jay you could remove wine and get the .deb from the mirrors and dpkg -i package.deb
<RogueJediX> Oh. Well, that's all I had -_-
<astronaute> someone know how to install Teamspeak Client and/or Quake 3 on EDGY 64 please ??
<jdiwnab> h3sp4wn, what are CFLAGS/
<intelikey> jay  i make no promiceses about it not breaking something.
<RogueJediX> astronaute: I dunno about Teamspeak, but there's a nice Loki installer for Quake 3
<jordi_> hello guys, somebody improved 6.10?
<jay> intelikey:  Right... I fully understand that when I start customizing, I run risks of breaking things.
<jay> :)
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  even on 64 ?
<jdiwnab> !cflag
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Yup, you just have to run the right file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cflag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> i think i finally got it
<RogueJediX> astronaute: I can give you the site, if you like
<NameNomad> !ark
<ubotu> ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 287 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<Darkkish> not the audio
<jay> jdiwnab:  the gentoo.org web site has lots of info on cflag
<Darkkish> firefox2
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  oh yes please =)
<jdiwnab> h3sp4wn, what are CFLAGs
<RogueJediX> astronaute: You probably know this, but you'll need your Quake 3 CD in the CD/DVDrom unit when you run the installer
<astronaute> i have mounted ISO already
<larson9999> robert herron on dl.tv is funny.  just about everything that bugs me he says, "i've been using it for a while and i really like it."
<jdiwnab> WHAT ARE CFLAGS
<h3sp4wn> jdiwnab: Try google (you now know what you need to do) I cannot be bothered spoonfeeding you all the way sorry
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Just a minute, my net is slow today
<larson9999> compile flags to set compile options
<astronaute> np RogueJediX
<rag> please somebody have a AMD Sempron?
<astronaute> is it liflp ?
<astronaute> http://www.liflg.org
<astronaute> maybe ?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Nah, they only have the True Combat mod on there
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Otherwise, that's the place to go, if you're looking for installers, yeah
<NameNomad> how can I update my Ark paths so I can unrar .rar files and unlzh .lzh files?
<NameNomad> mainly the .rar files
<rag> I have a sempron with problems on "Starting ACPI Services..." on live startup, please help
<RogueJediX> astronaute: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/quake3/linux/linuxq3apoint-1.32b-3.x86.run
<jmichaelx> would anyone know how to set up a bridge between 2 PCs using zeroconf?
<RogueJediX> Finally
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  i have this file already
<jmichaelx> i want one PC to access the internet via the NIC on another PC...
<astronaute> its a q3 installer 32bits
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Then you're all set. Just look for the 64-bit binary
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  64 binary of Loki installer ?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: no worries. You get both the 32-bit and the 64-bit binaries after the install finishes
<RogueJediX> astronaute: The installer doesn't need to be 64-bit, it just extracts files. It does, however, give you a 64-bit binary you can run
<NameNomad> does anyone know how to change the ark paths?
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  im afraid i dont understand =) so i have to run installer and put --keep or such ?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: No, no. Run it and after it's done you just have to copy the .pk3 files from the CD or ISO
<RogueJediX> Or does it do that by itself? I can't remember
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  The setup program seems to have failed on unknown/glibc-2.0
<astronaute> This installation doesn't support glibc-2.0 on Linux / unknown
<RogueJediX> Hm, that's a bit out of my league :/
<astronaute> I told you already
<astronaute> my kubuntu is 64bits
<astronaute> =)
<astronaute> and q3 is 32bits
<astronaute> on gentoo is easy to do it
<RogueJediX> Actually, q3 is both ways
<astronaute> emulating 32bits
<astronaute> im not sure that q3 is 64 bits, because it cant install actually =)
<RogueJediX> Maybe you could ask someone to run the installer and send the extracted files to you?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: it is, trust me. I have it on a shelf somewhere
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  i can extract files with --keep command i think
<Darkkish> where is the best place for KDE themes?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: That only extracts the installer, I meant the actual files
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: http://kde-look.org
<astronaute> eh what files i need ?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: The ones that the installer spews out after it's finished
<clem> Darkkish: kde-look.org
<lontra> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Darkkish> um how do i install them lol
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  you are sure i dont need any extra libs for q3 to work ?
<astronaute> as it is obviously not 64 apps =)
<astronaute> ls -l
<astronaute> oops
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Well, I then I wouldn't understand why they'd pack a 64-bit binary in the installer
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  where you see 64bit binary ?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: Look for q3_64 or quake3_64 or something like that
<RogueJediX> AFTER you've installed it, of course
<astronaute> rofl =)
<astronaute> q3ded  quake3  quake3-smp  quake3-smp.x86  quake3.x86
<astronaute> but I cant install it =)
<RogueJediX> astronaute: You're gonna kill me
<RogueJediX> I thought it had 64-bit support, when it only had multi-processor support x_x
<RogueJediX> Sorry
<astronaute> ok so you killed me actually
<astronaute> =)
<astronaute> ok so let start from the begining ^^
<Darkkish> how do i install edgy?
<RogueJediX> astronaute: You could try nexuiz or warsow if you're into that sort of thing, though
<astronaute> RogueJediX:  i play only q3/q4
<astronaute> sometimes w3
<larson9999> anyone give wine .9.24 a try?
<astronaute> for w3 wine is ok i suppose
<RogueJediX> Darkkish: Two ways. LiveCD or alternative install CD. Or three, if you're upgrading
<avalon> Is there a way I can run files that use the Visual Basic runtime through WINE?
<Darkkish> upgrading
<Darkkish> i'm doing it the way iy says in the topic
<Darkkish> so it better work >.>
<astronaute> Darkkish:  change dapper by edgy in /etc/sources.lst then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<astronaute> ./etc/apt/sources.lst of course
<astronaute> =)
<jdiwnab> well, I found out about CFLAGS, ateleast somewhat, and it still segfaults
<larson9999> astronaute: are there other ways people upgrade?
<Hawkwind> !upgrade | Darkkish
<ubotu> Darkkish: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<astronaute> larson9999:  dunno my girlfriend done like this and it worked
<jdiwnab> Any help would be appricitated
<odla> hi...how can i make kwalletmanager remember my WEP password for my home network.  i'm using knetworkmanager to manage this.
<flaccid> odla: knetworkmanager needs to support kwallet. ask in #kde
<bobbyyu> OK, when I try to modify file-sharing settings, the damn thing still locks up even when I put a password
<odla> flaccid: it works in debian
<flaccid> odla: do what you did in debian then?
<odla> flaccid: i do :/
<flaccid> odla: what happens?
<lguilherme> hello, do your use debian linux?
<lguilherme> ubuntu
<flaccid> i have edgy upgrade problem. please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28967/
<larson9999> astronaute: i just wondered because that's what i did on 3 different machines and everything worked great.  but then i hear of all these upgrading issues and just wondered if i'm just lucky
<odla> flaccid: it asks for my kwallet passwd then it connects me automatically to the network
<odla> flaccid: here it asks for my kwallet passwd and then it still asks me for my WEP passwdc
<astronaute> larson9999:  i suppose that if you install lot of softs without adept, or apt-get, it may be risky
<flaccid> odla: i would ask in kde. also look in the wallet manually.
<astronaute> but people that ask how to upgrade usually use only adept or apt-get =)
<Darkkish> i'm getting an erro
<Darkkish> error
<Darkkish> "resource currently unavailible"
<Darkkish> i don't have anything open that would be using it...
<bobbyyu> Is there a way to specify a password another way
<astronaute> be sure to close adept first Dannilion
<astronaute> Darkkish:
<bobbyyu> Like from the Konsole shell?
<shadowhywind> hello all, i have a friend who is having issues with his xorg, when he tries to startx he is getting, Error opening /dev/wacom : Invalid argument, (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom, No such file or directory.
<shadowhywind> any ideas?
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  yes
<Darkkish> adept is closed dude
<astronaute> Darkkish:  then what ressoruce is used ?
<Darkkish> how do i check?
<muhammed> which directory i have to choose
<bobbyyu> How do I do it, astronaute
<flaccid> shadowhywind: does the computer have any wacom devices?
<jdiwnab> WHY IN THE HECK IS IT SEGFAULTING WHEN BUILDING NDISWRAPPER?!
<muhammed> if i want to backup my complete system?
<astronaute> Darkkish:  pastbin oplease
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  root password ?
<bobbyyu> Yes
<flaccid> jdiwnab: don't shout.
<Darkkish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<shadowhywind> what is a wacom device?
<flaccid> !backup > muhammed
<bobbyyu> I need to get into system settings
<jdiwnab> I know I should shout, but this is getting me very mad
<bobbyyu> Namely, Sharing
<flaccid> !baddevice > shadowhywind
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  usually you dont need root password, you can do everything with sudo prefix
<jdiwnab> *shouln't
<Darkkish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28971/
<jdiwnab> **shouldn't
<NameNomad> what command would I use to mount my extra hard drive?
<bobbyyu> What do I type?
<NameNomad> when I try to use the menu mount it tells me that hdb5 isn't in /etc/fstab
<flaccid> NameNomad: mount
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  you are on edgy kubuntu right ?
<flaccid> NameNomad: fs?
<bobbyyu> Yes
<NameNomad> ntfs
<NameNomad> I'm using mc to get something from it
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  you type sudo before any root commands, and type your user pswd when asked
<shadowhywind> i am not getting any baddevices
<flaccid> !ntfs > NameNomad
<Darkkish> astronaute: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28971/
<shadowhywind> would you like to see the log? i can pastebin it..
<bobbyyu> astronaute: So do I type sudo -i ?
<flaccid> shadowhywind: i know, but it still could be the problem. you have dif error because nobody usually starts X with startx
<astronaute> Darkkish:  did you put "sudo" before your commands ?
* jdiwnab is very made with kubuntu, and linux in general at this point
<flaccid> shadowhywind: remove the wacom devices first
<flaccid> i'm made with it to
<Darkkish> yes
<Darkkish> astronaute: yes
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  for exemple : sudo apt-get update
<jdiwnab> *mad
<flaccid> ah mad
* jdiwnab can't type because he is so mad
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  or anything else
<Darkkish> should i restart X?
<shadowhywind> I will have try that
<bobbyyu> Well how can I get into System Settings?
<flaccid> hehe
<bobbyyu> sudo systemsettings?
<Darkkish> will that do anything?
<astronaute> Darkkish:  something is using your dpkg, so yes
<Darkkish> k brb
<Admiral_Chicago> bobbyyu: why can't you use the GUI?
<bobbyyu> I don't know. It just freezes when I specify the password
<bobbyyu> Not letting me in
<jdiwnab> flaccid, do you have any clue why building NDISwrapper would make GCC segfault?
<flaccid> jdiwnab: have you googled ?
<Admiral_Chicago> that's strang
<Darkkish> shit
<Darkkish> :X
<Darkkish> that didn't fix anything
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  try "ALT+F2" then type for exemple "kdesu kate"
<Darkkish> astronaute: that didn't fix my problem :-/
<astronaute> Darkkish:  use "top" to see what is using dpkg, i cant help you on it, or you can maybe just reboot =)
<Darkkish> lol
<bobbyyu> I can get into kate
<Darkkish> i thought reboot was a M$ thing
<astronaute> Darkkish:  it is, but if you dont know what is using dpkg
<astronaute> then its is your thing too
<astronaute> =)))
<flaccid> Darkkish: you can kill the dpkg process
<Darkkish> flaccid: the dpkg process is not running
<astronaute> kill the computer !!
<astronaute> ^
<flaccid> Darkkish: whats the error
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  then what is not working
<Darkkish> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28971/
<avalon> Any way to run VB runtime files through wine?
<bobbyyu> Getting into "Sharing" from "System Settings" (Or, I can get into Sharing, but it's blocked off even when I enter the password)
<flaccid> Darkkish: the pid could be locked only
<jdiwnab> google only has it segfaulting when trying to load the moduals, not in making it
<Darkkish> flaccid: what do you mean?
<flaccid> lock is on the pid file
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  you click on ""Administrator"
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  you click on ""Administrator Mode ..."
<bobbyyu> Yes I did
<astronaute> on bottom of sharing
<Darkkish> and i need to unlock the pid file?
<bobbyyu> Yes I did
<flaccid> Darkkish: yes but i can't remember how. i'm looking on google atm
<Darkkish> k thanks
<jdiwnab> flaccid, I just did, and google's got nothing on this that I can see
<flaccid> jdiwnab: not much you can do..
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  and what is not working there ?
<astronaute> its all grey ?
<bobbyyu> The menu; it's greyed out
<bobbyyu> With a red and black border
<flaccid> Darkkish: try deleting /var/lib/dpkg/lock then try again
<bobbyyu> No solutions, right?
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  same thing here, but im not using sharing
<astronaute> sorry i cant help you about it
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/2377/280/1600/filesharing.jpg
<Darkkish> how do i delete it?
<Darkkish> -_-
<Darkkish> i'm so new to this "root" stuff
<bobbyyu> I'm going to reboot
* jdiwnab still look for help, but will prolly remove linux unless he gets help tonight
<Omegatron> 1. would it be possible/faster to download the latest CD over bittorrent, mount the ISO as a drive, and upgrade using apt-cdrom? 2. if possible, can I cancel a dist-upgrade and do that?  I followed the directions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php but it's super slow
<Darkkish> flaccid: how do i get root in konq?
<paulw> Darkkish: you're not trying to install from command line while synaptic is updating are you?
<Darkkish> no
<flaccid> Darkkish: kdsesu konqueror
<Darkkish> nothing is updating
<Darkkish> flaccid: how do i delete files via konsole?
<flaccid> Darkkish: rm
<Omegatron> kdesu
<Darkkish> flaccid: ty
<flaccid> omg the amount of errors on this edgy upgrade is ridiculous
* flaccid still trying
<flaccid> fix one error, then get another one
<h3sp4wn> flaccid: sudo aptitude purge xserver-xorg-driver~i (you definately don't need those)
<flaccid> xserver-xorg-driver~i ?
<astronaute> Darkkish:  reboot you computer , you have something using dpkg and you dont now what =)
<Darkkish> hold on
<flaccid> Darkkish: did you try removing the lock first?
<NameNomad> !reformat
<ubotu> reformat: simple tool for re-formatting plain ascii texts. In component universe, is optional. Version 20040319-1 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 56 kB
<NameNomad> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<NameNomad> ugh, can't think
<Darkkish> god
<Darkkish> my mom was on the phone
<Darkkish> ERajla;ekrja;qa
<Darkkish> GRARGREG
<Darkkish> she wouldn't get off
<Darkkish> she was asking me stupid questions about a souveneer from Universal Studios
<shadowhywind> hehe gotta love the phonecall in the middle of linux troubleshooting
<Darkkish> no kidding
<Darkkish> "what are you doing"
<Darkkish> "trying to fix my computer"
<Darkkish> "oh.."
<Darkkish> -_-
<Darkkish> doesn't even stop her
<NameNomad> can anyone tell me what the command for formatting my slave drive to FAT32 or ext3 filesystem would be?
<Darkkish> lol
<NameNomad> I seriously can't think tonight, too much ish going on
<Darkkish> use a partition editor?
<NameNomad> hmm
<NameNomad> that's just crazy enough to work
<shadowhywind> i would just use qtpartition
<Darkkish> ok so now
<Darkkish> i'm getting a "Broken packages" error
<Darkkish> but the other error is gone
<Darkkish> i'm going to try via adept realfast
<Darkkish> and no
<Darkkish> i havn't had it open the whole time
<flaccid> Darkkish: the removal of lock fixed it?
<Darkkish> yes
<Darkkish> it fixed that error anyway
<Darkkish> now onto the next one -_-
<Darkkish> its working fine in adept
<Darkkish> so we'll see what happens from there
<jmichaelx> would anyone have an idea how to configure mplayer-plugin in firefox to play embedded .wmv video (yahoo news clips, for example) in edgy? i was able to play these videos in dapper, but since upgrading i've had no success.
<Darkkish> shit i hope adept isn't updating wine
<Darkkish> it was painstakenly built
<NameNomad> write that filesystem you silly mkfs you
<OkinawaSkittles5> i am trying to use the kubuntu live cd (6.06) but it keeps hanging up at "Saving Vesa" any suggestions on what to do?
<shadowhywind> try noacpi
<OkinawaSkittles5> thanks
<OkinawaSkittles5> shadowhywind: still hangs up at saving vesa state, i am typing in   noacpi noapic nolapic apci=off    any other suggestions?
<shadowhywind> i know this is a long shot, and its probably not it, pnpbios=off
<OkinawaSkittles5> i'll try anything right now thanks
<shadowhywind> also
<shadowhywind> try noapic
<flaccid> how can i force remove a package?
<shadowhywind> i remember having sort of this same problem
<OkinawaSkittles5> yeah, gentoo is the only thing i can get to load but even when it is done installing the x server doesnt want to work
<azmodean> I'm looking for some documentation.  I want to boot a linux install iso from my hard drive.  Can anyone point me to instructions to do this?
<Omegatron> so is it possible to upgrade directly from an ISO file?
<azmodean> yea, I've done it before, but since then I did another install and it overwrote my menu.lst file
<Darkkish> wow damn i hope this install works
<Darkkish> shit
<Darkkish> adept
<Darkkish> had to skip somethings :-/
<flaccid> geee force options with dpkg do nothing sometimes
<Darkkish> huh?
<azmodean> the basic outline is you can extract the installer and have grub load and run it, then the installer can mount and load the iso and continue the installation
<azmodean> I just can't remember the necessary grub stanzas, and I've spent about an hour searching for them already
<NameNomad> how can I change the permissions for a folder/drive using the Konsole?
<OkinawaSkittles5> shadowhywind: same thing, hangs up at saving vesa state... this is the first machine i have had problems with kubuntu
<paulw> azmodean: look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948&page=2
<Omegatron> but i just want to do apt-get dist-upgrade, not boot off the ISO
<Omegatron> with apt-cdrm
<azmodean> thanks, that is just what I was looking for
<shadowhywind> Okinawa are you upgrading or fresh install?
<paulw> np
<jdiwnab> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<OkinawaSkittles5> shadowhywind: fresh install
<azmodean> the last time I did it the instructions were for fedora, but their forums seem to be down atm
<Darkkish> i had to do some sort of dkpg --configure thing
<Darkkish> or soimething like that
<Darkkish> how long will it take?
<Darkkish> lol nvm
<flaccid> yay i found a work around
<shadowhywind> Okinawa try this
<shadowhywind> never tried it before try xforcevesa
<OkinawaSkittles5> cool, will do
<Darkkish> so
<Darkkish> after i get edgy installed
<Darkkish> do i need to restart
<Darkkish> or just restart X?
<shadowhywind> i would do a full restart, you got a new kernel to boot into
<Darkkish> k
<Darkkish> bbl then O.O
<shadowhywind> good luck
<Darkkish> LOL
<shadowhywind> Hows it workin Okinawa
<Darkkish> i don't honestly care if it breaks >.>
<shadowhywind> *snickers*
<Darkkish> if it breaks then i'll juts go back to windows for a while -_-
<Darkkish> and download the 6.10 disk
<Darkkish> disc
<Darkkish> anyways
<Darkkish> bbl
<OkinawaSkittles5> shadowhywind: still hangs up
<shadowhywind> sorry, i am out of ideas
<OkinawaSkittles5> its cool, thanks for your help
<Darkkish> hi
<Darkkish> it worked
<Darkkish> wow
<shadowhywind> try all of them, lol
<Darkkish> everything looks different lol
<shadowhywind> congrats
<shadowhywind> but a good different an't it
<Darkkish> yes
<Darkkish> lol
<shadowhywind> hay my friend commented the drivers out, now he is getting a X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0, xinit: connection refused (errno 111) unable to connect to X server, xinit: No such process (errno 3) Server error
* flaccid thinks that his edgy upgrade is going to fail
<Darkkish> ok
<Darkkish> adept guys
<Darkkish> its telling me i need to update python more
<Darkkish> should i?
<shadowhywind> nod, i had about 5 lines of python s tuff that i had to upgrade
<moffa> what repositories do you have enabled?
<Darkkish> i have about 30 lool
<Darkkish> alot
<shadowhywind> hehe
* flaccid is starting to get pissed off
<Darkkish> whats wrong flaccid?
<flaccid> edgy upgrade w0es
<Darkkish> lol
<Darkkish> with your videos not working via mplayer?
<flaccid> bugs like this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285008 that don't have solutions
<flaccid> no with upgrading
<flaccid> the packages
<Darkkish> oh damn >.>
<flaccid> if i finally do it all. i think when i reboot it will not work
<flaccid> i have done a lot of manual stuff
<Darkkish> scary
<flaccid> it is scary
<Darkkish> yay i think WoW still works
<Darkkish> sofar anyway
<moffa> doesnt work for me
<moffa> it keeps locking up, i dunno why
<Darkkish> uh
<Darkkish> well
<flaccid> i think its ironic that kubuntu is a desktop os for all users, especially unexperienced users, but upgrading is hard for anyone... in this case just 6.06 -> 6.10.
<Darkkish> it doesn't work with wine
<Darkkish> i had to make a custom build
<moffa> flaccid - try using aptitude to upgrade
<Darkkish> yeah imagine trying to upgrade 6 > 7
<flaccid> moffa: a good idea. an even better one if that was in the upgrade instructions..
<moffa> I had to use it, b/c I had the same problem
<moffa> Edgy has been really rough for me
<flaccid> edgy is being rough for me too
<flaccid> i think i have a 1/50 chance of it working on reboot. if i get there.
<moffa> Generic kernel problems too?
<moffa> Use the 386 kernel, its working fine for me
<flaccid> nah just getting the packages installed is proving very difficult. i have ran into 3 official bugs so far...
<fildo> like ? n this for edgy update?
<flaccid> developers need to remember that when things don't run as planned in the process, it is a bug
<flaccid> yeah fildo
<fildo> morning Blood
<flaccid> hi there
<Darkkish> hey
<Darkkish> can anyone help me get sound working in wow in wine
<moffa> are you using cedega or wine?
<Darkkish> wine
<Darkkish> or could someone help me compile a free working version of cedega?
<moffa> actually it should be working in wine, and not in cedega
<Darkkish> k well moffa
<Darkkish> this isn't regular wine
<Darkkish> i had a horrible problem with regular wine
<Darkkish> i'm not willing to upgrade to regular wine
<Darkkish> because
<Darkkish> if it screws up again
<Darkkish> i have no idea how to get it back to this point
<Darkkish> personally i think its a porblem with oss
<Darkkish> because none of my OSS audio players work eithert
<Darkkish> atleast i think they're oss
<Darkkish> because no noise comes out of them
<Brydenn33> hey, what do i need to do to fix this? ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28984/
<Darkkish> check your qt isntallation?
<Brydenn33> i'm pretty sure its installed
<Darkkish> no idea sorry :(
<Darkkish> i'm tryin gto gte sound to work in WoW
<Darkkish> trying to get
<Brydenn33> Darkkish: you using Cedega?
<Darkkish> nope
<Darkkish> wine
<Darkkish> a specially compiled version
<Brydenn33> auh
<Darkkish> that i could never recompile
<Brydenn33> CVS
<Darkkish> which is why i can't upgrade wine
<Darkkish> cvs?
<Brydenn33> what special version of wine?
<Brydenn33> i know they have test versions
<Brydenn33> i think the absolute latest is 0.9.9
<Brydenn33> but i'm not 100% sure
<Brydenn33> you should try Cedega if ya cant get wine to work
<moffa> I'm using Wine 0.9.22, it kind of runs okay, it freezes up sometimes
<Brydenn33> wine isn't perfect :)
<moffa> ya, its pretty good though
<Brydenn33> crashes and lockups are just part of it... but you're right... it's good
<Darkkish> its a specially compiled version
<Darkkish> that runs wow without errors i was getting from the last latest version
<Brydenn33> alright Darkkish. i'm just saying... i have Cedega 5.2 and the latest update if ya change your mind :)
<Darkkish> when i walked into buildings wow would FREAKOUT
<Darkkish> oh
<Darkkish> i'd like to try tht
<Darkkish> that
<Brydenn33> hehe ok
<Brydenn33> 1 sec
<Darkkish> doesn't cost anything does it?
<Brydenn33> well ya Cedega does
<beefsprocket> $5/mo
<Brydenn33> but bittorrent is my friend :)
<Darkkish> lol
<Brydenn33> haha
<Darkkish> you can use cedega without paying?
<Brydenn33> yes
<Brydenn33> they charge you for updates and having a voice in what game to emulate next
<Darkkish> lol
<Brydenn33> among a few other things
<Darkkish> forget that :p
<Brydenn33> that's why it's so cheap
<Brydenn33> i know
<beefsprocket> that and everytime wow or steam updates, cedega breaks
<Brydenn33> but Cedega is a fork of wine designed for games
<Brydenn33> lol
<Brydenn33> ya
<Darkkish> so where can i get it
<beefsprocket> isohunt, demonoid, mininova, torrentspy...
<beefsprocket> etc. etc.
<Darkkish> how do i know its the latest?
<beefsprocket> get 5.2.3 and 5.2.6
<Darkkish> Brydenn33: you were saying something about 1 sec
<moffa> 5.2.6 is the newest version
<beefsprocket> just that the 5.2.6 torrent is just a cpkg upgrade
<beefsprocket> 5.2.3 is the most recent full torrent
<moffa> ah ok
<Brydenn33> Darkkish: i dont have the latest Cedega client but i have 5.2
<Brydenn33> which isnt very old
<Brydenn33> however i have the latest cpkg upgrade
<moffa> gotta run, I'll be back
<Brydenn33> i just tried DCCing it to you
<beefsprocket> Darkkish meet Brydenn33 :)
<Brydenn33> lol
<Brydenn33> exactly
<Brydenn33> Darkkish: you there?
<Darkkish> yes
<Darkkish> i'm here
<Brydenn33> k accept this
<Brydenn33> 1 sc
<Darkkish> k i accepted
<Darkkish> sorry never DCC'd on this
<Brydenn33> its ok
<Brydenn33> you're getting it
<Darkkish> yeah lol
<Brydenn33> i assume you know how to install a .deb file right?
<Brydenn33> k one more file
<Darkkish> i've only used mIRC
<Darkkish> uh
<Darkkish> no
<Brydenn33> yah mIRC was my windows IRC client of choice too
<Darkkish> i'm a total linux n00b >.>
<Darkkish> its the best
<Brydenn33> in fact i liked no name script
<Darkkish> too bad it fails in wine
<Darkkish> i made my own scripts
<Darkkish> it was fun
<Darkkish> i could make practicly anything
<Darkkish> my friend built a websever
<Darkkish> and we were working on a system where tons of people could work on one code at the same time in real time
<Brydenn33> hey accept that other file
<K`zan> Is kubuntu something totally separate from ubuntu or can I just install kde?
<Brydenn33> they're one in the same
<Brydenn33> just different GUI's
<Brydenn33> go to ubuntu.org and read
<K`zan> Brydenn33: Thanks, saves me from downloading the kubuntu CD :-).  Apprecaite that :-)!
<Brydenn33> hehe no prob
<Brydenn33> i like KDE though
<Darkkish> you can just install KDE
<Darkkish> lol
<Brydenn33> not too into gnome
<Darkkish> i had gnome on this for a while
<Darkkish> yeah
<Darkkish> i didn't like all the crap it added to my KDE build so i removed it
<Darkkish> er not build but
<K`zan> About to replace gentoo on 5 boxes here with ubuntu - been a while since I did deb :-).
<Darkkish> thingey
<Darkkish> lol wow
<Brydenn33> i think you'll like it K`zan
<Brydenn33> package system is nice
<Darkkish> VERY
<K`zan> THis machine is so decadent that it can stand some unnecessary stuff :-) while I re-learn deb.
<Brydenn33> and everything is pretty user friendly
<Darkkish> almost everything :p
<Darkkish> someone needs to teach me how to install things without using repositorys
<Darkkish> ies*
<K`zan> Well, about the ONLY concern is i386 rather than custome compiled apps, but as noted, this (and most of the machines here) are decadent enough that is really isn't an issue :).
<Brydenn33> ya
<Brydenn33> ok Darkkish
<beefsprocket> Darkkish: easy, download the source, untar, ./configure, make, make install
<K`zan> Just a kde junkie :-)
<Brydenn33> ready for some help on the install?
<Brydenn33> beefsprocket: it's not always that easy haha
<Brydenn33> if it was everyone would be on linux and not on windows
<K`zan> Will probably need to do a custom kernel at some point, but for now, I'll be OK with just the regular install/
<beefsprocket> lol, no, sometimes a checkinstall is nice ;P
<caribou8> Where do you go in Edgy to set up the VNC server?
<Brydenn33> lmfao ya checkinstall is the way to go
<K`zan> checkinstall?  Ahh, much to learn again :-)
<beefsprocket> easy to undo the badness of a build gone awry
<Darkkish> where did that stuff download to? lol
<beefsprocket> K`zan: it's used to make a .deb out of a package built from source
<K`zan> beefsprocket: Ah, that should be handy with all the oddball crap I run :-)!
<Darkkish> Brydenn33:  i don't think i can PM
<Brydenn33> yes you can
<Brydenn33> go back to PM lol
<linuxbento> hey can someone help me out with something?
<linuxbento> i'm trying to run frostwire
<linuxbento> already installed it, just don't know how to run it, i am a bit of a noob
<linuxbento> anyone?
<miyako> I've never even heard of Frostwire, sorry :(
<linuxbento> :-P
<linuxbento> thanks though
<miyako> what is it? I might be able to suggest an alternative that I do know how to use lol
<Brydenn33> i know what Frostwire is
<Brydenn33> and i think i know your problem too
<Brydenn33> hold on
<Brydenn33> helping someone already
<flaccid> linuxbento: its in the internet menu in kmenu
<flaccid> miyako: why not just run the program that is installed
<clinton> A few days ago I changed the activation key for klauncer from alt-space to win-space, now the program actually has to load up and is nowhere near as responsive as it was before.  Does changing the key cause KDE to not use a previous instance of it?
<miyako> flaccid, I was 80% joking, 20% suggesting that I would be more helpful helping with something i've actually used
<flaccid> its hard hard to convey tone over irc
<flaccid> wb dildo
<flaccid> its funny how long upgrading takes w/ linux/deb compared to other operating systems
<Darkkish> lol
* flaccid still waiting
<zorda> Hey how do i switch from ubunto to KND>
<flaccid> KND> ?
<zorda> ?
<flaccid> what is KND?
<Darkkish> LDE?
<Darkkish> KDE?**
<zorda> Kubuntu
<flaccid> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<K`zan> I think he means KDE...
<Darkkish> install kde via adept
<Darkkish> install kde via adept
<Darkkish> its hte best way to do it
<Darkkish> then restart X
<flaccid> install kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<Darkkish> and chose kde on your dropdown list
<zorda> Thats it?
<Darkkish> before you log in
<Darkkish> yep
<flaccid> yep thats it
<flaccid> removing it is not as easy
* flaccid still waiting for edgy upgrade
<zorda> I'm going to see KDE ok befor i get rid of linux
<astronaute> can someone help me with DeKorator plz ? it wont change decorations :/
<flaccid> zorda: why get rid of linux?
<zorda> nothing appelas to me
<K`zan> Heh, after linux / kde I dumped wincrap :-)
<zorda> the only thing here is secrity
<flaccid> zorda: what are you go to use instead?
<zorda> Window
<zorda> Windows
<flaccid> and you find windows appealing why?
<zorda> Till i have to get vista
<flaccid> Vista is total bloatware
<zorda> Games File support and accessablity
<zorda> I know
<astronaute> windows is noob friendly, its normal they find linux too hard
<K`zan> I'll keep XP only because of flight sim, other than that I have NO plans for vista...
<flaccid> well windows is shite for accessibilty and you can dual boot or use wine for the games..
<LjL> !flightgear
<K`zan> Someday I should try wine for m$fs.
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5484 kB
<flaccid> astronaute: no reason to give up
<zorda> I hate dual booting i cant get rid of linux becouse of it
<caribou8> Nobody knows how to set up the VNC server?  It was somewhere in the system settings in Drake, but I have checked everywhere in Edgy and can't find it.
<flaccid> zorda: how so?
<astronaute> flaccid:  time is the reason
<zorda> Linux put a flie on my master with window to boot linux or windows
<flaccid> !vnc > caribou8
<K`zan> LjL: Yep, but I've been running that FS since it came out for that old apple ] [ :-).
<flaccid> zorda: that is easily fixed
<K`zan> FG is coming along nicely, esp now that there are resonable helos.
<flaccid> astronaute: yes people are impatient
<zorda> so other then sucrity what does linux offer?
<astronaute> flaccid:   or they simply dont have time, they want things to work immediately =)
<linuxbomb> zorda: virus free
<flaccid> linux offers everything
<K`zan> zorda: I have everything I want and need under linux and am a LOT happoer and less frustrated with it :-).
<clinton> zorda: customization
<zorda> I cant ever fun mp3s
<zorda> run
<flaccid> astronaute: kubuntu is far from that
<zorda> i cant dl the fing files
<linuxbomb> zorda: thats because your an idiot
<zorda> Your an idiot
<K`zan> zorda: It takes some learning, but it is WELL worth the time spent.
<zorda> It says it cant dl the repsitorys
<flaccid> fing files?
<K`zan> If one is lazy, stick with m$.
<astronaute> flaccid:  im not sure, you see actually im on quake 3 and teamspeak for 24h already without solution (on 64bit edgy)
<Darkkish> hey guys
<Darkkish> any tips on getting OSS audio to work
<astronaute> on gentoo its done in 20mns
<LjL> !language | linuxbomb, zorda
<ubotu> linuxbomb, zorda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Darkkish> i ran a test and it says my oss audio is not working at all
<flaccid> astronaute: thats linux for ya
<zorda> linux offers no game or file support
<K`zan> zorda: you got a lot to learn, start early :-)
<zorda> And its even bugger then windows
<flaccid> zorda: thats funny linux can open files and you can play games on it to
<K`zan> zorda: That is patently BS...
<Darkkish> K`zan: i kindof agree
<MistaED> zorda: i've found linux opens a hell of a lot more files by default than windows does stock-standard
<noir> I think there might be something wrong with my KDE. I'm trying to change resolutions but when switching between any resolution and my LCDs native resolution(1600x1200), there is no change in resolution. The rest of the resolutions work fine, and my xorg.conf looks to be correctly configured. Anyone  have any idea what could be wrong?
<Darkkish> i get very few errors doing anything on windows
<zorda> Can i play bf2?
<flaccid> people like to compare bannanas with applese...
<linuxbomb> file support hahaha its supports over 12 fs's that I know about
<Darkkish> and i've gotten countless errors on this >.>
<zorda> Can i play infantary?
<flaccid> zorda: i don't know
<flaccid> zorda: was it made for linux?
<azmodean_> I like comparing apples to peanut butter
<Darkkish> noir does your video card handle the resolutions and your moniter?
<zorda> Look i can dl the repsitory for mp3 it says 2 files didnt get in
<noir> yes
<zorda> flaccid:  heck no
<zorda> nothing is
* K`zan withdraws from this conversation, I did my whining before figuring out where reality is :-).
<zorda> linux is nothing but a hack box
<flaccid> zorda: that is the vendor's problem
<zorda> And i can do all the hacking i want to in windows
<noir> i have a evga geforce 7900 gt ko super clocked.
<K`zan>  ignore zorda
<flaccid> zorda: thats funny. because windows can only be classifed as a hax box due to not following OS theory
<flaccid> zorda: thats coz windows is insecure
<zorda> Tell me how to dl the 2 files in the repsitorys
<rikai> noir: i've got the same card. That DEFINITLY handle the resolution. :P
<zorda> so i can get this mp3 thing working
<nikkun> Anyone know how to change the KDM login screen in Edgy? I thought there used to be a place in the control center to change it but it is eluding me.
<flaccid> zorda: you need to cite the error, we can't read minds
<flaccid> !mp3 > zorda
<astronaute> zorda:  try xmms
<K`zan> zorda: When all else fails read the instructions.
<flaccid> infact reading instructions is the most important thing
<zorda> it says after hours of reading and typing crap in that 2 files in the repositors are corrupt or the server did not get them
<LjL> nikkun: nah, you need a package
<flaccid> zorda: pastebin the actual error, then we might be able to work something out
<LjL> !info kdmtheme | nikkun
<nikkun> LjL: ahh i was wondering about that do you know the name?
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<zorda> I dont have it
<nikkun> thanks
<zorda> Its gone
<flaccid> zorda: if you don't have the error, how can you find a solution?
<fildo> lol
<zorda> The error came up 2 days ago
<zorda> its gone
<flaccid> if the error is gone, maybe the problem is gone
<linuxbomb> how could one recreate the error?
<zorda> no its not
<K`zan> zorda: There ARE more than one repository...
<Delph_nz> I would like to attempt to get dual montiors going on this box, i've read a bit of documentation, but before I start i was wondering if anyone had some trusty advice? I've got a 24" widescreen running 1920x1600 and would like to get my 17" to run 1280x1024 beside it please.
<astronaute> I think zorda  is just too lazy and searching for a good reason to return on windows =)
<flaccid> zorda: well fix it.
<flaccid> !repos > zorda
<zorda> I cant
<fildo> well u must try obey one
<K`zan> Yep, m$ will spoon feed him mediocrity for a price.
<flaccid> lazy users generally don't work with linux too well
<fildo> or install ms .. n ring tech support
<K`zan> flaccid: It takes some work, but is just SO worth the effort not having to take what m$ deems you can have :-).
<zorda> Delph_nz:  Dual moniters out of the box HA! i cant even get dual moniters now
<flaccid> with 8 versions of vista and the ultimate business license @ $AU751 i don't find vista attractive
<Delph_nz> thanks for the advice zorda
<zorda> Vista
<K`zan> zorda: Either make an effort or go back to m$ tit.
<zorda> That is retarted
<flaccid> kzan agreed
<miyako> is there any sort of page that has feature requests for Kubuntu?
<nikkun> Delph_nz: what gfx card?
<fildo> lol
<Delph_nz> Nvidia 7900GT with dual DVI
<MistaED> flaccid: hehe, do you want the best video card w/o vista or a crap-pile one /w ultimate vista for the same price?
<flaccid> vista on clean install just loaded uses 520mb of ram before launching 1 application. i would also have to buy double the ram i have to run it.
<linuxbomb> I think that some channel op should just kick zorda out, but thats just my opinion because i'm sick of hearing this
<astronaute> Delph_nz:  nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<flaccid> MistaED: hehe yeah
<nikkun> Delph_nz: you should be fine if you follow a guide to it for nvidia cards.  Nvidia are the easiest to get duals working
<astronaute> Delph_nz: sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<zorda> Is KDE any easer then ubuntu?
<bobbyyu> Well, I got the Sharing crap problem solved
<Delph_nz> yeah i've tried once before, but only managed to get 1 desktop stretched over the 2 monitors, which looked horrid as they are different sized screns
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  some package not installed ?
<bobbyyu> But now I'm on Dapper instead of Edgy
<bobbyyu> Yeah
<flaccid> zorda: no
<bobbyyu> Samba
<bobbyyu> I'm an idiot
<K`zan> zorda: KDE is just a window manager app.
<bobbyyu> Now I have a problem.
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  i was almost sure =)
<zorda> Its just grapics...
<juaaaa> hello i am
<nikkun> Delph_nz: in the System Settings you can goto the graphics section i believe it has layouts there for it
<bobbyyu> I can't share my mounted shares (from Windows)
<juaaaa> 9 years old i am aargentinian
<K`zan> zorda:  Unlike m$ you got more than one with linux and can choose what you like best.
<zorda> you kidding me right?
<juaaaa> i go
<juaaaa> caca
<Delphinus> ok dont that i'll reboot x and see what happens
<juaaaa> para
<astronaute> Delph_nz:  you can make 2 separate desktops
<Delphinus> done*
<juaaaa> aprender ingles
<Darkkish> well i have cedega set up exactly how i want ut
<juaaaa> si
<Darkkish> but i need som ehelp
<flaccid> zorda: is there anything we can actually help you with?
<zorda> Yea
<flaccid> zorda: what is it
<K`zan> zorda: if you need help, help people help you or just go to #bitchalot and have fun.
<zorda> Tell me that KDE is more then just a set of grapics on udntu
<zorda> ubunto
<K`zan> zorda: KDE is just a window manager app.
<flaccid> zorda: kde is more than just a set of graphics on udntu
<juaaaa> astronaute what would youlike watermelon o melon
<MistaED> zorda: are you doing it from add/remove applications? i typed in mp3 from there and there's a really easy way to simply tick mp3 support and ubuntu does the rest
<bobbyyu> It says my stuff is shareable, but I can't access them when I'm on a separate computer
<nikkun> zorda: KDE is an interely sepereate DE then GNOME which Ubuntu uses
<astronaute> juaaaa:  apple
<K`zan> zorda: a VERY powerful and feature laden window manager :-).
<bobbyyu> How can I make my mounts writable?
<juaaaa> astronaute ihave got 9 years old
<flaccid> bobbyyu > fat
<flaccid> bobbyyu: look at the masks on that webpage
<astronaute> juaaaa:  im 7
<zorda> Ok i need some help
<juaaaa> astronaute vine para aprender english
<zorda> Some thing real
<bobbyyu> What's FAT? Fat 32?
<azmodean_> KDE also provides an application framework, correct?
<astronaute> bobbyyu:  its a filesystem
<nikkun> bobbyyu: are you useing NTFS or FAT?
<bobbyyu> FAT
<flaccid> bobbyyu: its a filesystem. the same mask options apply to any filesystem
<astronaute> NTFS is not secure to write
<zorda> How do i get rid of the dualboot in to linux?
<juaaaa> astronaute guauuuuuuu     im the unique on this chat
<Darkkish> FAT is not FAT32
<Darkkish> they're different
<Darkkish> idk how i just know they are
<Delph_nz> oh hell, the display module could not be loaded
<bobbyyu> My filesystem is Fat32
<flaccid> zorda: remove grub
<azmodean_> zorda: do what you always do when you have problems as a windows user, reinstall
<zorda> I cant just format the dirve becouse it put a dualboot on my master with windows
<juaaaa> hello
<bobbyyu> I don't use FAT
<zorda> No
<nikkun> Darkkish: FAT may mean FAT16 if that what your thinking..
<juaaaa> i can speak you
<juaaaa> g
<juaaaa> g
<rikai> astronaute: ntfs is relatively secure with fuse... at least in my experience.
<juaaaa> g
<juaaaa> g
<juaaaa> g
<juaaaa> g
<Darkkish> nikkun: yeah thats right
<dude> hello guys...
<MistaED> zorda: there's a way to make it boot into windows by default if you wish, with a 10 second or less window period to change between windows and linux
<Delph_nz> within system settings... The diagnotics is [nothing] 
<zorda> NO
<zorda> HOW do i get rid of that file on my master!
<zorda> SO i can format this HD!
<astronaute> rikai:  not 100% sure, you can loose all data =)
<flaccid> zorda: i'm not going to assist you in removing linux
<rikai> astronaute: with fuse?
<linuxbomb> zorda is english your native language?
<MistaED> zorda: i dunno, windows isn't very good at restoring the MBR but boot your windows xp cd and type "FIXMBR" in the recovery console
<nikkun> zorda: i believe microsoft has a page on how to remove linux please look there
<zorda> See
<flaccid> MistaED: damn should have let him asked in ##windows for that
<nikkun> yah
<azmodean_> zorda: but seriously, you should be able to just format the linux partition and reclaim it, I don't think the bootloader is going to cause you any problems
<astronaute> rikai:  i dont know if fuse can make it safe 100%
<bobbyyu> I tried to change the permissions myself, but it doesn't work
<zorda> It did
<flaccid> azmodean_: won't help if grub is in mbr
<MistaED> flaccid: it doesn't work anyway
<zorda> It said GRUB cannot laod please restart
<nikkun> bobbyyu: can you write while root?
<flaccid> MistaED: what doesn't work
<azmodean_> I'm saying just to leave grub there
<bobbyyu> How?
<azmodean_> aaah, you have a problem then
<dbglt> when I plug my ipod in, it is not automounted. It is found in dmesg and connected, but the automount in kde does not work. What should I check?
<MistaED> flaccid: FIXMBR, didn't work for me on a computer
<zorda> Please assist me in removing linux someone
<dbglt> (it used to work in the past)
<Delph_nz> did for me
<flaccid> zorda: thats because you removed grub/linux but grub is still in the MBR. see what happens when you don't read instructions...
<nikkun> bobbyyu: can you move stuff using sudo?
<flaccid> MistaED: it works
<bobbyyu> Not graphically
<nikkun> bobbyyu: i know but can you in console?
<astronaute> zorda:  boot windows CD and recreate partitions
<bobbyyu> What would you like me to move?
<linuxbomb> zorda sudo rm -rf /
<astronaute> ahaha
<flaccid> astronaute: that won't help if grub is in the mbr still
<zorda> liar
<zorda> I can not boot a cd with this linux
<flaccid> linuxbomb: i can't get into linux
<nikkun> bobbyyu: im just asking if you can write to it as root even
<zorda> With windows i could
<zorda> Thats how i got it
<zorda> And i want to keep window
<zorda> I dont have a back up
<flaccid> zorda: for windows help, visit ##windows
<astronaute> then you have to use linux for your entire life zorda  !!!!!!
<milo75> hey all. just installed kubuntu for the first time. got tired of the vista beta
<flaccid> we don't support windows here
<astronaute> :ppp
<milo75> which version of gaim 2.0 do I use for kubuntu
<milo75> :p
<flaccid> milo75: nice one milo75
<astronaute> flaccid:  \o/
<linuxbomb> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Blacken> Question - can you replace the usplash graphic?
<astronaute> does someone use DeKorator ???
<rikai> Blacken: yes.
<bobbyyu> I can't chmod while in sudo mode
<K`zan> Sadly, I do remember the frustrations of moving from m$hit to linux but there is nothing you can do for someone going through that other than let them get smart and make the effort or let them go back to m$crap...
<SHRIKEE> question, regarding Kontact/Kmail
<SHRIKEE> anyone?
<bobbyyu> if that's what you mean, Nikkun
<Kiongku> just dual boot..
<rikai> Blacken: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Kiongku> pfft
<Blacken> rikai: Any hints on where to go? :p
<astronaute> We learn whole life, and we still die dumb =)
<flaccid> nothing is for free. in this case its not a cost but you have to pay time to convert to linux. its called learning, and learning is a positive thing
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: Try posting the question...
<Blacken> rikai: Thank you.
<SHRIKEE> link sent to me in an email, i want them opened in firefox instead of konqueror, i cannot find an option to set such behaviour... anyone knows how?
<K`zan> flaccid: Not sure sure that is considered true in US "educational" institutions...
<astronaute> SHRIKEE:  maybe you want to use Thunderbird instead ?
<SHRIKEE> i dont want thunderbird  :)
<astronaute> ^
<flaccid> K`zan: US has nothing to do with it
<azmodean_> zorda: my professional advice would be to recover your files (I generally use a linux live cd and a usb hard drive to do this) and reinstall windows
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: Root through the setup stuff in konqueror, IIRC it is in there someplace.
<Delphinus> I now cannot get into display settings... getting the following error:
<Delphinus> The module Display could not be loaded.
<Delphinus> The diagnostics is:
<Delphinus> Possible reasons:
<Delphinus> An error occured during your last KDE upgrade, leaving an orphaned module.
<Delphinus> You have old third party modules laying around.
<Delphinus> Check these points carefully and try to remove the module mentioned in the error message. If this fails, consider contacting your distributor or packager.
<bobbyyu> I can't change permissions while in root mode
<SHRIKEE> in konqueror?
<K`zan> flaccid: Everyone expects a free lunch now?  Sigh...
<azmodean_> (seriously, I do it at work all the time and it's the fastest way to do it)
<SHRIKEE> *looks*
<Darkkish> hey
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: Under file associations, it has been a LONG time since I did that.  I wanted it to direct to firefox rather than konqueror :-)
<SHRIKEE> most things open in firefox
<flaccid> file associations are in konqueror configuration
<SHRIKEE> juist not the links i click in Kmail
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: LOL, I had to change it from konq :-).
<SHRIKEE> ... that doesnt make sense actually
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: IIRC it is under file associations in konqueror, and no it doesn't make sense...
<rikai> Blacken: np
<SHRIKEE> *looks*
<flaccid> it does make sense
<flaccid> konqueror being the kde file manager and all
<bobbyyu> This is my problem: I can't share anything from Windows mounts...
<SHRIKEE> and file associations it was
<SHRIKEE> wicked
<SHRIKEE> :D
<bobbyyu> Just so you're not clear
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: settings-Configure konqueror->file associations and type in html...  Fix wherever appropriate.
<flaccid> bobbyyu: did you read the webpage?
<SHRIKEE> youre right, flaccid, but such option is expected at Kmail to set
<SHRIKEE> like "which browser to use, mark this"
<bobbyyu> What web page?
<SHRIKEE> orsomething
<flaccid> i don't see how
<SHRIKEE> i do
<flaccid> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: That would make sense :-)
<SHRIKEE> yes
<SHRIKEE> anyway, thanks :D
<flaccid> ^^ that one bobbyyu which i showed you before
<astronaute> hello =)
<SHRIKEE> oh another thing i noticed, i think its a bug in kubuntu
<flaccid> i have to go out
<flaccid> bbl
<SHRIKEE> when i disable the energy star thing to turn of my screen after 30 mintes
<SHRIKEE> that option is not saved
<K`zan> SHRIKEE: KDE is all integrated and sometimes it doesn't make sense...
<SHRIKEE> indeed K`zan
<lascar> so how does a kubuntu user downgrade releases?
<SHRIKEE> uninstall, and install the older version?
<Darkkish> how do i disable arts?
<SHRIKEE> ...
<lascar> yeah, WITHOUT uninstalling
<lascar> ?
<SHRIKEE> dunno
<lascar> Darkkish: you'll have to remove arts
<SHRIKEE> why without uninstalling
<lascar> does it matter why though?
<SHRIKEE> isnt arts the sound system?
<lascar> i've got this nagging feeling that edgy has bugs
<lascar> all the wrong ones
<SHRIKEE> well lascar maybe its because yo uwant to keep something from the newer version, otherwise i see no reason not to uninstall
<SHRIKEE> if you want to keep something yhou maybe can just save it for the time being,
<SHRIKEE> :)
<Darkkish> will removing arts disable all sounds?
<zorda> Well i will ask one more time is there a easer linux system for me to get started on?
<lascar> shrikee: i don't want to keep something so much as I want to revert to the way things were before
<SHRIKEE> zorda, which linux is easy depends on what you udnerstand of it
<lascar> zorda: probably not
<zorda> I need a easy linux
<SHRIKEE> so far i think this is the easier one, for me
<lascar> suse has great hardware detection
<zorda> It is ok then
<lascar> but is still too much of a bitch to install
<Linux_Galore> is there an update option on the kubuntu cd I cant seem to find one
<zorda> Well thansk all
<morphish> zorda: (k)ubuntu is pretty much as easy as it's gonna get
<Ahmuck> zorda: i think kubuntu works well
<lascar> agreed.
<morphish> Ahmuck: we were too slow
<lascar> but i'm having azureus problems all of a sudden..
<SHRIKEE> what kinda problems, lascar
<SHRIKEE> maybe its fixable
<lascar> shrikee: i've got log, where should i post it?
<SHRIKEE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<lascar> thanx
<SHRIKEE> and give us the url to your paste offcoarse ;)
<lascar> indeed.  You can find it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28996/
<ironfroggy> is artsd connected to over sockets?
<SHRIKEE> hold on
<SHRIKEE> what exactly were you doing?
<SHRIKEE> using azureus?
<Darkkish> hey i need help
<Darkkish> running an already installed program in cedega
<lascar> loading azureus
<Darkkish> one that i didn't install via cedega
<lascar> the splash screen will show up
<lascar> and then operations break
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<lascar> i ran it under Konsole to find the error
<lascar> thus the log file
<SHRIKEE> the error being your paste?
<lascar> indeed
<ironfroggy> particularly, is it possible to use an artsd running on another box?
<lascar> "problematic frame?"
<lascar> 'twould be helpful to know java
<K`zan> java is EVIL ;-)
<ironfroggy> not evil, just depressingly overweight.
<SHRIKEE> java is evil indeed
<K`zan> LOL
<azmodean_> see you, trying out that img based install
<SHRIKEE> the log is a load of gibberish to me
<SHRIKEE> but it seems to tell me this
<SHRIKEE> 007. # Problematic frame:
<SHRIKEE> 008. # C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x8d02] 
<SHRIKEE> no idea what that is, but it might be a package
<lascar> i'm guessing definitely
<Darkkish> i'm learning java
<SHRIKEE> you referred to downgrading, so i guess it malfunctions after you upgraded ;)
<lascar> but it's not showing up in synaptic
<SHRIKEE> maybe this needs upgrading
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<lascar> no, it actually worked for a bit
<lascar> that's possible
<lascar> there were new packages that are being kept back
<Delph_nz> w00t dual monitors all go now, thanks for help everyone :D :D
<lascar> under development still?
<SHRIKEE> hmm, well i cant tell you whats wrong :( sorry
<lascar> ::shrugs:: you tried
<SHRIKEE> heh
<ruisu> hey :) people
<lascar> Shrikee: you wouldn't happen to have any kept back packages, would you?
<ruisu> im now running 6.10 :D
<SHRIKEE> kept back packages?
<Linux_Galore> normally you do gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"  , is it the same in kubuntu for upgrades
<lascar> shrikee: you running edgy?
<Linux_Galore> it doesnt seem to work
<SHRIKEE> dapper
<lascar> ah.
<lascar> (smart move)
<lascar> :(
<ruisu> im haveing a problem: i have an NVidia chipset motherboard, and an ATI video card
<nikkun> Linux_Galore: i think you just set it up like a normal cd repo
<SHRIKEE> heh
<ruisu> 'v been selecting either one in the installer, but if i select one, the other uninstalls, what can i do?
<lascar> ruisu: whatever could have possessed you to buy an ATI card?
<ruisu> 256mb for 80 bucks?
<lascar> nvidia chipset?
<Darkkish> hey
<Darkkish> umm
<Darkkish> ok i need to get OSS working >.>
<ruisu> yep, nvidia nforce2
<rikai> ruisu: you dont need to install the nvidia drivers. The nvidia drivers are for only if you've got an nvidia GRAPHICS card.
<noir> ruisu just curious but what ati card did you get?
<nikkun> ruisu: what model ati card
<ruisu> radeon 9950 something like that
<rikai> 9850 :P
<lascar> ::sighs:: and i'm a torrent whore to boot...
<ruisu> umm, no there was no 8
<SHRIKEE> lascar, why not use ktorrent
<lascar> i don't like the idea of waiting
<SHRIKEE> i used it last week
<SHRIKEE> its fine :)
<ruisu> just 9s 5 and a cero
<lascar> didn't like the feel of it
<SHRIKEE> ah
<lascar> shrikee
<lascar> yep
<lascar> however
<lascar> i could tighten the belt until the powers that be finish the updates
<rikai> ruisu: the nforce chipset is alraedy supported ina  default ubuntu installation, so just follow the ati driver installation guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<SHRIKEE> i usually download stuff on my windows pc but this jus so happened to be better on my laptop (kubuntu) and i quite liked it
<lascar> (but why release if you're not FULLY finished?)
<SHRIKEE> to test, lascar
<SHRIKEE> beta releases
<ruisu> ok, thanks :)
<nikkun> ruisu: you maybe will have problems with the fglrx driver since most 9500+ ati cards get messed up for reasons unknown
<lascar> yeah, but i'd be more inclined to distribute betas to those with some coding backgrounds
<SHRIKEE> true
<rikai> ruisu: no problem.
<SHRIKEE> but alot dont do that lascar
<lascar> too true ;)
<rikai> nikkun: does that incude the x series?
<lascar> i'll give ktorrent another spin
<ruisu> nikkun: um, no, its fine, last kubuntu worke at perfection with the fglrx-config
<nikkun> rikai: the x series is where a lot of problems existed
<noir> ati in genral has alot of problems.
<nikkun> though this was dapper i think they got most of it fixed by edgy though i havent tried my ati comp since hte messa bug killed it
<rikai> nikkun: ah
<intelikey>  hte is that over compensation for teh ?
<rikai> nikkun: the ati srivers being in such a sad state is 1/2 the reason i went for my evga(nvidia) 7900GT KO SC ;)
<nikkun> rikai: i have stated many times in forums i will never buy another ATI card after my laptop haveing so many bugs when it comes to graphics
<lascar> shrikee: ktorrent will do indefinitely.  Thanx for everything
<rikai> nikkun: i'll buy anoter ati card.... but not ontil they get their drivers in shape.
<SHRIKEE> :) no
<SHRIKEE> np
<nikkun> rikai: i dont think they will though with AMD buying them
<rikai> nikkun: actually, i've got the exact opposite guess on that. That they're more likey to with AMD buying them.
<nikkun> rikai: i hope your right but i havnt seen anything too nice come out of AMD recently
<ruisu> ok, goodbye
<intelikey> rikai everyone knows intel is the only one that can make drivers...
<slime> where's the place to config hot key to maximize window?
<nikkun> intel and nvidia
<rikai> intelikey: ...rigggghhht.
<nikkun> under accessabilty i believe
<intelikey> </car-scasm>
<nikkun> im curius who here uses konqueror and who uses firefox?
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> i use Opera
<intelikey> stupid bot.   don't answer my shortened "not I" statement.....  pfft
<intelikey> for the bots sake i'll try to remember to answer with  ! me  next time....
<Kiongku> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Darkkish> h3y
<Darkkish> er
<Darkkish> hey
<Darkkish> does anyone know how to play a game in cedega that wasn't installed in cedega?
<ruisu> nope
<intelikey> nikkun but as a matter of choise "that's all a poll is about anyway" i prefer konq over ff hands down.
<ruisu> nikkun: im very thankful, now the ati configuration does work completly :)
<Linux_Galore> whats replaces the plf repositories now
<Darkkish> i need help running a game in cedega
<Darkkish> it has hot nude females in it and if i can play it i will send you some print screens
<Linux_Galore> Darkkish: go to the cedega channel
<intelikey> then i certenly wont try to help.
<Linux_Galore> so nothing replaces the plf repo's for ubuntu ??
<Darkkish> well it got peoples attention
<Brydenn33> ok who wants to help me out with some wireless card issues?
<intelikey> Linux_Galore plf
<Darkkish> there really are no nude females
<Darkkish> its world of warcrafty
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: plf dont do a ubuntu repo anymore
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: plf do all the weird codecs etc
<Hawkwind> Linux_Galore: Nothing is replacing PLF for the moment unless someone steps up and takes over the project
<intelikey> Linux_Galore did as of dapper  i don't plan on ever seeing edgy.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: so no alternate site for ubuntu codecs, bummer
<intelikey> but one could probably use the codecs package from the dapper repo on edgy
<Jucato> which codecs?
<Linux_Galore> win32 etc
* Jucato yawns...
<intelikey> Jucato !
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: the one on the wiki (.deb) works fine I think
<Brydenn33> common, anyone know much about wireless cards/networks?
<Jucato> hi intelikey!
<Darkkish> nobody will talk to me in cedega
<intelikey> how is ya Jucato ?
<Jucato> intelikey: doing fine. very fine (but sleepy)
<intelikey> yeah it's earily there....
<Linux_Galore> Brydenn33: have you tried www.google.com/linux  yet and use your card model and the term ubuntu
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/
<Brydenn33> Linux_Galore: i know my card is linux compatible
<Brydenn33> i even found a driver for it
<Brydenn33> i'm just new to all that stuff
<ruisu> umm, so another cuestion, how do i turn DRI?
<Linux_Galore> Brydenn33: so no you havent done the first step yet
<intelikey> Darkkish i started to say it's because "your head's empty, your breath stinks, and your mama dresses you funny"  but desided that might insult you.     so i wont say it.  :)
<Brydenn33> Linux_Galore: dont talk to me like i'm a fuckn kid
<Linux_Galore> Brydenn33: do the first step and then come back when you are stuck on a specific issue
<Brydenn33> i did ya moron
<Hawkwind> !language
<Brydenn33> how do you think i found the driver?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Brydenn33> guessed the URL?
<Linux_Galore> Brydenn33: and at what part are you stuck
<Linux_Galore> Brydenn33: we cant read your mind
<Brydenn33> well i'd first like to know if i even have to bother with that stuff
<muhammed> where can i see the different channels on this server?
<Brydenn33> like is my card already installed?
<Brydenn33> how do i tell?
<Brydenn33> cuz i have my cable connection already. but i'd like to be able to jump onto some local networks and WiFi
<ruisu> i think you should use zero conf..not?
<intelikey> !wifi | Brydenn33
<ubotu> Brydenn33: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Brydenn33> oh, nice. thanks intelikey
<Brydenn33> i'll read that really quick
<intelikey> Brydenn33 i dont' have any wifi so i really don't know if that will help you or not.   just doing what i can....
<Brydenn33> ya, thanks
<Brydenn33> some try to help. others just talk smack
* intelikey does both
<Brydenn33> lol ya but i mean the kinda smack that doesnt help people. like they think you're an idiot or something
<Brydenn33> when i help people i'm not a cock
* intelikey does both
<intelikey> :)
<Brydenn33> <coughs... Linux_Galore>
<Brydenn33> hehe
<Hawkwind> Brydenn33: That's enough
<ruisu> ok, so, -- off topic-- nobody knows how to activate direct rendering?
<Brydenn33> haha
<Brydenn33> np Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Thank you
<Brydenn33> ok so intelikey helped me a little i think
<Hawkwind> ruisu: Have you installed the drivers for your video card ?
<Brydenn33> i went to network settings and see that my wireless network card is working
<intelikey> !nv | ruisu
<ubotu> ruisu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> Brydenn33 i'm network illiterate.   i can call bot nodes for you but that's about it.
<intelikey> now bash on the other hand.......
<Brydenn33> lol hey whatever works man ;)
<TheSJB> can someone tell me what is missing here? http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/227253
* intelikey went to see
<Hawkwind> TheSJB: kernel-headers
<intelikey> and possably build-essential also
<Kiongku> yo Hawkwind
<muhammed> where can i chance the settings that konquerer always start to browse if i drop a link
<muhammed> ??
<lainproliant> hi everyone :)
<lainproliant> I have a question in context of KDE Input actions
<lainproliant> I have a program (m300bl, written to change my Armada M300's brightness depending upon commandline parameters) that i want to map to SHIFT+CTRL+{F10,F9}
<lainproliant> but m300bl needs root in order to perform the low level system calls it has to do
<intelikey> i play a game from time to time.  chess or this old c64 game ported to dos ran in dosemu 'red storm rising'  or even kspace duel  if the kids are here....     anyone  recommend another good game that requires little to no graphics but is complex enough to interest a chess player ?
<lainproliant> how can i give it temporary root?  sudo seems not to work
<intelikey> sudo
<lainproliant> it seems not to work though
<nikkun> lainproliant: su - i bleive
<intelikey> kdesu
<lainproliant> hmm
<lainproliant> is there any alternative that wouldn't prompt me for a password each time?
<intelikey> kdesu is kde's way of using sudo
<lainproliant> hmm
<nikkun> it works for programs that oppen an xwindow
<lainproliant> agreed, but this is a very simple C program
<intelikey> lainproliant you don't need an alternative just setup the /etc/sudoers to do that passwordlessly
<lainproliant> oh okies
<intelikey> lainproliant also you could just make the app suid
<lainproliant> okies i will try both of those examples ^_^
<TheSJB> there are only 2.4.27-2-386 kernel-headers but i have the kernel 2.6.15-27-386, is it okay?
<intelikey> but then anyone could run it from anywhere....  (assuming access)
<nikkun> um no
<nikkun> there are kernel headers
<nikkun> sudo apt-get isntall linux-386-header i believe
<bobbyyu> I'm setting up fstab to share a mount point. This is what I have. Yet the shell tells me there is an error.
<Jucato> linux-header-xxx
<bobbyyu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28999/
<intelikey> TheSJB you don't have kernel-2.6*    you have linux-2.6*   look for   linux-headers-*
<TheSJB> okay ;-)
<TheSJB> <- nap
<nikkun> can you mount a sambaFS at boot?
<intelikey> TheSJB nomanclature change from 2.4 to 2.6 linux kernels
<bobbyyu> Nikkun are you addressing me?
<nikkun> no im adressing anyone
<shadowr3d> hawkwind
<nikkun> bobbyyu: i dont think you can mount samba in fstab unless samba is runing
<shadowr3d> hello
<bobbyyu> How do I run Samba?
<nikkun> well can you mount it when your in KDE?
<bobbyyu> I've yet to try
<nikkun> you should try there first
<shadowr3d> #wine
<bobbyyu> That is why I put the paste line
<intelikey> bobbyyu samba requires  //
<bobbyyu> I know. That's what I added
<bobbyyu> (Refer to the paste link)
<bobbyyu> Oh shit. My bad
<softmaster> where can i get good repositories for edgy?
<bobbyyu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29001/
<bobbyyu> There, that should do it
<nikkun> softmaster: uncomment the extra repos in sources.list
<intelikey> also all the extra " are useless.  just quote the full path.  "//this is/where it/lives"
<softmaster> my problem is that i upgrafef from dapper to edgy
<softmaster> * upgraded
<softmaster> and my repos is for dapper
<nikkun> softmaster: are you missing base repos?
<softmaster> no i had problems installing mp3 support for amarok
<bobbyyu> intelikey: you mean the share name or the media name?
<nikkun> softmaster: one sec
<softmaster> what is base repos
<intelikey> bobbyyu both,  might also want to add "noauto" to the options.
<softmaster> is it different from dapper
<bobbyyu> as in -noauto at the end of the line?
<Jucato> softmaster: to be able to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy, you had to modify your sources.list/repositories from dapper to edgy
<nikkun> softmaster: try these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29002/
<intelikey> no with the uid=1000,noauto,
<bobbyyu> Why?
<intelikey> prevent error messages on boot and possably long boot time if the share is not mountable when the mount -a call is made.
<shadowr3d_> ubotu sex
<shadowr3d_> aww man
<shadowr3d_> sorry
<shadowr3d_> that was my sister
<shadowr3d_> ubotu
<shadowr3d_> how do u use that bot
<shadowr3d_> i forgot
<shadowr3d_> uboutu
<Jucato> shadowr3d_: you can PM it
<intelikey> ssshhh don't tell
<softmaster> ok
<softmaster> thanks
<Jucato> intelikey: better than flooding here :)
<intelikey> yeah  i was hopping that would become old had really quick and he'd give up.
<intelikey> :)
<muahhahah> hahaha
<muahhahah> blah blah blah
<bobbyyu> So what are your recommendations?
<muahhahah> linux is a piece of garbage
<Jucato> muahhahah: please don't spam/flood. thanks
<bobbyyu> The shell still says that line is still bad
<intelikey> is changing the nick supposed to hid you ?
<intelikey> -:- shadowr3d_ is now known as muahhahah
<intelikey> <muahhahah> hahaha
<muahhahah> huh
<muahhahah> no
<intelikey> just wondered.
<Kiongku> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<muahhahah> im eating but my sister is trying to get me kicked out of this server
<muahhahah> im not doing it
<esaym> i love linux
<Tuxutug> salut
<intelikey> so ruin her day/night and just /exit
<muahhahah> esaym linux sucks
<muahhahah> i will
<intelikey> she'll hate that.
<muahhahah> hahaha
<muahhahah> yeah
<muahhahah> ok
<muahhahah> bye bye
<muahhahah> fds
<muahhahah> fds
<muahhahah> fds
<muahhahah> fds
<muahhahah> fds
<muahhahah> fds
<esaym> wow
<intelikey> esaym   wow ?
<intelikey> first time meeting a real troll ?
<[GuS] > buenas..
<esaym> wow at muahhahah
<esaym> also, i know this is noob as hell but intelikey how did you make that response like that?
<intelikey> your irc client watches for your nick
<intelikey> esaym
<intelikey> see
<Jucato> ??
<bobbyyu> So can someone please help?
<intelikey> Jucato it's a guess but a very well educated one.
<esaym> hmm, i guess. i never caught it before i guess
<esaym> thanks anyway ;)
<intelikey> esaym np
<intelikey> guess as to what exactly "how did you make that response like that?"  was refering too    not guess as to the answer i gave.
<intelikey> bobbyyu where are you now?  what error are you getting ?
<redtricycle> what's the console command to move to trash?
<bobbyyu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29001/
<bobbyyu> Line 13 is bad
<bobbyyu> paste mistake
<intelikey> redtricycle mv
<bobbyyu> It says Line 13 is bad
<intelikey> bobbyyu k
<bobbyyu> Which is the line I showed you
<redtricycle> Oh, I just gotta move it to the trash folder then...
<Jucato> redtricycle: once you delete (rm) a file in the command line, it's gone forever...
<redtricycle> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> bobbyyu   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29001/   only has one line.
<intelikey> redtricycle yes.  welcome.
<bobbyyu> So that's not good? I need to spread it over a few lines more?
<intelikey> bobbyyu no i might have missread "<bobbyyu> Line 13 is bad"  was expecting a pastebin with 13+ lines
<intelikey> bobbyyu is it just me or is the device/mountpoint in backwards order in your fstab line ???
<intelikey> device mountpoint fstype options 0 0
<bobbyyu> By device, what do you mean? Server name/server share or /medianame/media share?
<intelikey> bobbyyu is there a dir. named  /media/sda1/"Documents and Settings"/"Bobby Yu"/"My Documents"      in your /media/ dir ?
<xsacha> thanks, lol
<bobbyyu> That's correct (without the quotes)
<dragonflyseven> Help please: I am having trouble with unzipping a .rar. When I click on it, the launch icon for ark starts, but ark never opens. If I say sudo ark in the terminal it says that it had a communication problem, and that ark probably crashed. Ark is still listed in processes, but if I kill it, the same thing happens next time.
<intelikey> xsacha you a samba pro ?
<xsacha> no
<intelikey> jucato ?
<Jucato> huh?
<intelikey> you a samba pro ?
<Jucato> nope :)
<Jucato> I have nothing to network yet :)
<unix_infidel> intelikey: just ask the question :P
<intelikey> unix_infidel are you ?
<unix_infidel> i know OF samba :P
<intelikey> unix_infidel bobbyyu has been asking.  i've done about all i can do with the    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29001/plain/
<Kiongku> Jucato: how big is ur linux partition :P?
<intelikey> oooh ask me ask me.....
<Jucato> Kiongku: which one? :P
<unix_infidel> intelikey: so what's the problem?
<intelikey> unix_infidel ask bobbyyu
<bobbyyu> I'm trying to share my Windows mounts
<bobbyyu> I configured everything in System settings
<unix_infidel> you can share windows to windows using that same netbios name and path?
<Kiongku> Jucato: the one containing ur os lol
<bobbyyu> But when I try to reach those shares in my other computer, it's password protected
<bobbyyu> I know, infidel, but I want to keep sharing when I'm on the Linux OS
<bobbyyu> It's just my preference
<bobbyyu> And it's a convenience
<unix_infidel> bobbyyu: nono, i asked CAN you when you're between windows and windows.
<Jucato> Kiongku: 500MB /boot, 9GB /, 35GB /home
<bobbyyu> Yes, I can share
<bobbyyu> on Windows
<intelikey> Kiongku i wish you would have asked me....
<Kiongku> intelikey: sure i ask u :p
<unix_infidel> bobbyyu: sometimes you need to change the uid on the binary for smbmount.
<intelikey> Kiongku i don't have a linux partition.  ;b
<intelikey> lol
<Kiongku> intelikey: xD
<unix_infidel> bobbyyu: try issuing the command for the share mount as root, and see if you can access it.
<Kiongku> Jucato: so to upgrade to egdy u formatted only the / partition?
<intelikey> yeah
<bobbyyu> How do I do that?
<intelikey> i'm not Jucato but that's the answer.
<Kiongku> intelikey: lol.. if u dunt have linux partition.. what do u have?
<Jucato> Kiongku: er no. because I repartitioned everything. made a total overhaul of my setup :)
<intelikey> a linux fs
<Jucato> Kiongku: but technically, yes, you only format /boot and /
<intelikey> or exactly and ext2fs
<Kiongku> Jucato: duh... u know i am burning my 15 th dvd since yesterday and i'm not rdy yet to make the move lol..
<Jucato> lol :)
<Kiongku> *fs*?
<Jucato> fs = filesystem
<intelikey> fs = file system
<Jucato> fstab = filesystem table, not file stab :P
<Kiongku> duh think my burner wil burn.. 15/16 dvds good.. the last one k3b hanged up
<bobbyyu> unix_infidel: I'm sorry, but how can I share the mount as root?
<xsacha> it's not file stab? DAMN that changes my entire view of fstab
<unix_infidel> bobbyyu: its just to check things are kosher with the uid's issued so that normal user can use it without pass.
<Kiongku> k3b hanged up on 97%... grr
<unix_infidel> bobbyyu: just issue the mount command with those params as root.
<BluesKaj> any bugfixes in for the screensaver yet?
<Jucato> yay! compiled my first C program using gcc :P (Hello world!)
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Kiongku> say hello kubuntu lol
<intelikey> fail safe tab
<Jucato> intelikey: :P
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> Kiongku: you're right. how silly of me :)
<Kiongku> :P
<Jucato> "Hello, Kubuntu Edgy!"
<dragonflyseven> Help please: I am having trouble with unzipping a .rar. When I click on it, the launch icon for ark starts, but ark never opens. If I say sudo ark in the terminal it says that it had a communication problem, and that ark probably crashed. Ark is still listed in processes, but if I kill it, the same thing happens next time.
<Kiongku> anyone apart Hawkwind using e17?
<Kiongku> hmm .rar
<Kiongku> ARk supposed to be able to read that o.O?
<intelikey> dragonflyseven unrarfree
<bobbyyu> Wait, I need to restart my computer.
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: have you installed unrar or unrar-free?
<Kiongku> ya.. need to add something
<Jucato> intelikey: unrar or unrar-free, to be exact :P
<intelikey> unrar-free - Unarchiver for .rar files
<dragonflyseven> Just a second... Looking.
<unix_infidel> restart? wtf?
<Kiongku> i remember that ARK could not do it by default
<Jucato> intelikey: unrar-free doesn't support the latest RAR versions, iirc
<Kiongku> hmm
<intelikey> Jucato i did a q unrar cause i couldn't remember if it had a dash or not....
<Jucato> unrar was formerly known as unrar-nonfree
<intelikey> you beet me to it.
<Kiongku> beet? beetroot?
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> i'm not root
<Jucato> I promised intelikey to ignore his typos :)
<intelikey> HEY, I'M NOT ROOT !
<Kiongku> haha
<Jucato> at least this time I kept that promise :)
<Kiongku> ok ur a stem :P
<Jucato> (he's a weed...)
<Kiongku> if not u can be a branch or a leaf
<intelikey> lol
<Kiongku> lol Jucato hit bull eye's
<intelikey> you guys.....
<Jucato> ok... going back on topic...
<Jucato> speaking of which, I haven't installed rar/unrar myself... lol
<intelikey> Q; you know the differance between a duck
<Kiongku> intelikey: ._. ... k.. intelikey is a person end of discussion..
<dragonflyseven> No I haden't. Thanks guys.
<intelikey> A; one leg is both the same
<Jucato> intelikey: the difference between a duck and a what?
<intelikey>  i like that one.
* Jucato didn't get that one... looks incomplete
<intelikey> geeks generally get it.  but hate to say so cause it denotes them as geeks....
<Kiongku> listen to that.. A duck goes from Mr A's house to Mr B's House.. during the route the ducks lays an egg.. who owns the egg?
<intelikey> the duck
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> we seriously need someone to ask a support question...
<Kiongku> why the duck? why not Mr A since Mr A owns the duck.. so the egg is also for Mr A :P?
<intelikey> lol
<BluesKaj> not if Mr B gets there first :)
<intelikey> @ Jucato
<Kiongku> hahaha
<Jucato> Kiongku: you never said that Mr. A owned the duck
<Jucato> you only said that the duck goes from Mr. A's house
<Kiongku> Jucato: got me "pwned"..
<intelikey> nor that B was buying the duck.....
<Jucato> :P
<BluesKaj> assumptions
<dragonflyseven> jucato: how about you help me set up samba so i can print to a printer that is connected to a windows xp computer on this network.
<intelikey> ass-u-me nothing
<Jucato> dragonflyseven: I would if I could. I don't have anything to network so I haven't played with samba at all...
<Jucato> oh wait, I did play with samba. and it was a total disaster
<Kiongku> hurray for those owning only 1 pcs.. in life
<intelikey> :)
<dragonflyseven> It is really irritating me.
<intelikey> i counted mmmmm 8 here the other day.
<dragonflyseven> I have done it before, but I cant remember how.
<Kiongku> 8?
<intelikey> yeah
<Jucato> 8 PC's
<Kiongku> where o.O
<intelikey> yeah
<Kiongku> "itnelikey's house"???
<Kiongku> *intelikey
<intelikey> itnelikey    hmmmmmmm
<dragonflyseven> That is a lot. How do I get my computer to recognize our workgroup?
<intelikey> hmmmmm
<Kiongku> hmmmmmmmmm
<BluesKaj> dragonflyseven, do you have the cups unix chosen in the sys/settings/printers/
<itnelikey> clone
<dragonflyseven> looking...
<intelikey> clown
<intelikey> :)
<itnelikey> bogus
<itnelikey> doppleganger..
<intelikey> 8*{   i hope he's out of five dollar words.......
<Zesty> Hello, I'm having some fun trying to compile c++ with g++, I think it might be library linking issues, but what would be wrong, I set up an extremely elementary example to test with (which would definitely compile) but I'm receiving the following : '/tmp/ccKXgGza.o: In function `main':main.cpp:(.text+0x50): undefined reference to `test::echo(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >)'
<Zesty> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status'
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dragonflyseven> blues: I don't even have a settings folder. What does that mean?
<BluesKaj> SYSTEM SETTINGS in the k-menu
<intelikey> dragonflyseven i think menu>system>settings>printer is what was meant.
<intelikey> yeah that
<dragonflyseven> Oh, sorry. I was looking in folders.
<intelikey> yeah the sys/  threw me too for a sec
<Zesty> intelikey, what am I looking for on that link?
<bobbyyu> There. I'm back
<Zesty> Seems like elementary compiling tips rather than any specific trouble shooting
<intelikey> Zesty ah build-essential ?
<dragonflyseven> Ok, this looks useful, but I need to get on my network/ workgroup.
<bobbyyu> Is there a utility that will mount points such that it'll change the partitions to write mode?
<Zesty> Installed that earlier, still no joy intelikey
<dragonflyseven> It doesn't recognize that there is a network. (CUPS is enabled)
<bobbyyu> When i share, I want to be able for the other computer to write (ie add files) to this computer
<Zerb_Riss> hmmm
<Zesty> 'build-essential is already the newest version.'
<intelikey> bobbyyu fstab changes your access.....   or mount -o remount,<options-here> /mount/point.....
<Zerb_Riss> need some help, I just updated to Edgy and X won't run automatically
<intelikey> Zesty ok.  let me revisit your post....
<itnelikey> bobbyyu: dunt think windows like ext3 system
<dragonflyseven> So how do I get my network running.
<dragonflyseven> My router recognizes my computer, but my computer won't recognize the network.
<mefisto_> I have an audio problem. I just installed kubuntu and am no longer hearing any sound. I have two sound cards, and have no idea how to set things up so sound is played thru the right one. At the moment Kmix is showing the wrong sound card every time I log in.
<nikkun> mefisto: in the System Settings under sound System goto hardware ad there you should be able to select the card
<mefisto_> you mean sound & multimedia?
<nikkun> yah
<mefisto_> there's only alsa, oss, etc as device choices
<nikkun> try the one under that
<intelikey> Zesty idk.   ***undefined reference to....***  is either librarry or makefile error     i don't know.  i think there is a #gcc  or other channels   also  ##linux  might help.    if no one in here can pinpoint that.
<Zerb_Riss> I don't know what to do :(
<mefisto_> the one under what?
<BluesKaj> yeah dragonflyseven, i have the same problem ...komba2 sees the network and the files but I can't access since windows doesn't see the linux pc
<nikkun> in the lower section (btw its just a guess)
<Zesty> intelikey, it's much more specific to kubuntu, compiles fine on other distro's such as gentoo, debian and slackware
<mefisto_> there's a place to type in "override device location". is there something I can put there?
<Zesty> mefisto_, you can specify the audio hardware to use through kmix
<intelikey> yes, ok. Zesty but that only narrows it to a librarry issue.  doesn't help me help you any.  sorry.     (and just a note. i'm not even part of the "team" here)
<intelikey> i answer questions as i can but that and using their 'twisted' distro is as far as me and *buntu go.
<mefisto_> Zesty: I can change it in kmix, but no sound is coming thru the soundcard. I need to route the sound system to the right card first I think
<intelikey> plug speaker into other card and see
<intelikey> :)
<Zerb_Riss> how do I troubleshoot X problems?
<mefisto_> yes but I want sound thru the good card
<mefisto_> it worked fine in livecd before I installed
<Napa> Good morning!  Why do I get access denied when I try to save some files to my exsisting win-drive E:\ ?
<BluesKaj> the kmix switch settings , they were set to digital for some reason
<Kiongku> Napa: bcoz linux does not support ntfs
<intelikey> read .xsession*error* Zerb_Riss for starters
<Napa> kiongku: but I think it's fat32
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss if you do startx in a console what does it exit with ?
<Kiongku> Napa: check it
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, nothing, it starts X
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss the what makes you think there is an X problem ?
<Napa> Kiongku:  There isn't a CHKMOD command I could use to get more access ?
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, it's weird, if I let the computer sit for about ten minutes, it tries to start x, then just exits back to the command line
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, I hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 and get a black screen
<Kiongku> hmm
<intelikey> and startx starts X without error ?
<Kiongku> no idea
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, yes
<Zerb_Riss> I think I'm going to reinstall dapper and try the upgrade again
<intelikey> that's an *dm problem i'd think
<Kiongku> never accessed my win drive so.. dunt have any experience in it
<Napa> ok
<Kiongku> but why is it fat32?..
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss which ?dm are you using kdm ?
<Kiongku> u changed it?
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, yes
<Napa> maybe I'm wrong
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<mano> hi
<dragonflyseven> How do I get on my windows network?
<intelikey> Napa access to what ?
<intelikey> dragonflyseven samba  but that's all i know about that.
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<arejaytee> can i resize a partition from within kubuntu so i can install xp onto the extra space?
<intelikey> arejaytee not a mounted one.
<dragonflyseven> intelikey: thanks, I will try rtfming for a while then. :)
<Napa> intelikey: I have a 250 gb harddrive .. originally partioned in 3 parts .. one part with win xp, and two parts for games, utilities , mp3, video etc ... - I made one new part for my kubuntu ... But I only made the new one 10 gb large .. that's why I want to download files to one of my other "drives"
<intelikey> and resizing is always dangerous. @ arejaytee
<arejaytee> i dont particular want to format the hd and start fresh and get kubuntu back to how it is now
<intelikey> Napa ok what fs are the others ntfs ?
<intelikey> arejaytee i stand under you.  resize is a better choice.  try the live cd
<intelikey> or a knoppix cd
<arejaytee> good idea
<Napa> intelikey: yes I guess they are .... I thought they maybe are Fat32 but I were wrong
<intelikey> Napa other partition is ??????? ntfs ?
<intelikey> ah ok
<intelikey> !ntfs | napa
<ubotu> napa: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Napa> and those partitions are read only at tje moment
<intelikey> napa yes the options in the fstab can permanantly change that.
<Napa> how do I get fstab working ?
<Napa> I have to install some packages maybe?
<intelikey> napa no fstab (the file system table) is working.  you edit /etc/fstab..... to give you a rough idea; /dev/hda2 /media/storage ntfs dmask=000,fmask=111,users,user 0 0
<Napa> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<intelikey> yes.
<intelikey> or kedit
<intelikey> or kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> depends on the basic installation.....
<intelikey> if you installed kubuntu use   kdesu kate /etc/fstab    if you installed ubuntu   gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Napa> ok sda2 ntfs sda3 ntfs and sd4 ntfs
<pc22>  anyone suggest the cheapest way to call the US?
<Napa> pc22: skype :p
<intelikey> yeap prolly 3 and 4 are the ones you want.
<pc22> other than skype hehehe
<Napa> intelikey:  that's correct
<Napa> pc22: Broadband-telecom ;)
<arejaytee> gizmo pc22,
<intelikey> Napa also if you want to add a little security to your xp installation you could remove the line that mounts it   prolly sda2
<arejaytee> sign up and add the number u want to call into your home phone number, then call your id/home number and it will do it over the internet for free
<intelikey> seeing that ntfs is not fully supported in linux
<Napa> intelikey: but I want to be able to use the partition in both windows and linux
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, dpkg-reconfigure kdm had no effect
<intelikey> Napa "but I want to be able to use the partition"  which ?   sda2 sda3 sda5 ?
<Napa> intelikey: all of them
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss been messing around in the config for kdm ?
<Napa> I have 30 gb free in sda2 , 20 gb free in sda3, and 40 or something in sfa5
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, no, this is straight off of an Dapper->Edgy upgrade
<intelikey> Napa then use them.   i only sujested not using the one with xp installed on it.... doesn't matter to me......
<Napa> intelikey: My wish was that I could directly make a "download" directory from LinuxDc++ in e.g sda3 ....
<intelikey> Napa you can.
<intelikey> add the fmask and dmask i showed you.
<Napa> I won't destroy anything?
<arejaytee> anyone know of a tut to dual boot fomr linux, lol all tuts are from windows to add linux lol
<intelikey> Napa that i will not promice
<TehKewl1> hey.... why arent they shipping edgy? >:(
<Napa> hehe
<arejaytee> isnt it RC TehKewl1
<intelikey> tehkewl1  are they not ?
<Napa> I guess I better wait then ..... or buy an other harddrive to use in Linux
<TehKewl1> not free
<Napa> they are not expensive ... guess I'll gett 200 GB for 100$ or so
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, ah well, It'll take less time to reinstall Dapper and upgrade than this is taking  :)
<intelikey> Napa why not move everything from one partition to the other and remake the empty as vfat then move back what you want both to access.....  just a thought.
<TehKewl1> I meant the CD's are not free
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss why not just install edgy streight..... ?
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, don't have any blank CDs
<intelikey> oh kay.
<TehKewl1> I have a 64k internet connection.... it's been capped
<Napa> intelikey: yes that is also one possibility ...  I did not know it was possible to reconfigure the medias .. So I thought I had to remove anything from D:\ to be able to make one partition for the linux OS ... but I found an utility that did the work for me :)
<intelikey> D:\ ????     hehhe
<BluesKaj> I gave windows 90G amd kubuntu 60G on my drive and there's plenty of room ...i might even use Gparted to downsize the ntfs and enlarge ext3 to 80 or 90
<Napa> sda3 :p
<TehKewl1> :O DRIVE LETTERS
<Napa> much easier to say D:\   ... This is my third day on linux ;)
<TehKewl1> run for it
<Napa> and i'm starting to understand hwo everything works ... I love google :p and wiki's :p
<BluesKaj> now that mostly everything that counts works on Edgy i may consider dropping in a small 40g HDD just for windows
<intelikey> BluesKaj i like a root partition (if i used partitions) of about 6g  and a home of around 20g /var of about 4g   and if space is plentious maybe /media of about 40g
<Napa> Is the newest version of kubuntu much different than the one I have (6.06)
<Napa> is 6.10 stable or should I wait a month or two before I upgrade?
<BluesKaj> right intelikey, that sounds cool
<intelikey> Napa 6.6 is LTS 6.10 is the first release of the full rewrite     (so to speak)
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Napa> intelikey: I got 10 cds of 6.06 shipped here :)
<intelikey> lts would assumedly be the more stable of the releases because they will continue to fix things reported......
<Napa> Is it allowed selling a copy to frinds and family? making profit on'em ;) ?
<intelikey> that is an assumption  we will see how it turns out in reality....
<TehKewl1> Napa..... I wouldnt
<intelikey> Napa there is a license agreement read it.... short answer  yes.
<Kiongku> Napa: yah.. for a clear conscience
<Napa> There was a geek at qxl.no selling copies online .... 10$ a piece
<stacy> hello room
<Kiongku> but they will find out they were cheated soon enough though :p
<intelikey> room..... this is not aol.....
<Napa> lol
<Kiongku> thsi is a channel
<stacy> sorry i didnt mean to offend i am seriously new to this i just got linux this month and havent learned everything yet
<intelikey> Napa some would gladly pay a little to save the trubble of dl'ing on someone else's box and burning to disk....
<intelikey> depends on the inet
<BluesKaj> lotta ppl still use the word room , and they aren't on aol
<intelikey> * access
<Zerb_Riss> what is the appropriate way to upgrade Kubuntu to Edgy?
<intelikey> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Zerb_Riss> hah thanks, I should have known
<Kiongku> omg 955 nicks in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> heh
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss it's not that we like to say 'rtgm' it's that we hate to type the same instructions day after day
<K`zan> Ah, started to install ubuntu (amd64) and got to the pick partition and it doesn't seem to see / accept my selection for the root partition( free partition /dev/sda12 on my working drive)  help?
<K`zan> "No root file system"  but I have sda12 set up for "/"
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, I know I hang out in here quite a bit.. so my text really meant I should have known better as opposed to thanks, sherlock
<stacy> i just got ubuntu and i need help with the paths to install new software programs to my system can anyone help me out
<intelikey> ah  k
<K`zan> Let me guess, ubuntu has to have a primary partition only like m$ stuff?
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> stacy both   ^
<Zerb_Riss> tacy, what kinds of things do you want to install?
<Zerb_Riss> stacy, ^^
<stacy> macromedia flashplayer for one
<intelikey> K`zan no.  linux doesn't need primary  doesn't actually need a partition.  but partition numbers above 8 on the install cd may cause problems....
<Zerb_Riss> you'll probably want flash player 9 beta
<Zerb_Riss> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zerb_Riss> hmm
<stacy> i have downloaded it but it wont allow me to install it from the download
<Zerb_Riss> stacy, where did you get it?
<stacy> off of the adobe website
<Kiongku> nope
<Kiongku> use adept
<Zerb_Riss> stacy, it's flash player 9 beta for linux installer?
<stacy> oh thanks so much
<intelikey> beta
<Zerb_Riss> flash 9 beta isn't in Adept
<stacy> and where can i go to get this
<Kiongku> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<stacy> thanks so much for helping out
<Kiongku> need to tweak the repos sources..
<stacy> im getting it now
<intelikey> caution !   using beta software  when you are new to a system can sour you.   you may have trubble that you assume is the os when in fact the beta soft may be buggy.
<Zerb_Riss> be aware that unofficial repositories can cause a number of problems if they are not from trusted sources
<Kiongku> yeah for intelikey's timely warnings :P
<stacy> ok ill be mindful of that
<intelikey> not knowing enough to tell the differance is a good reason to stay away from betas
<Kiongku> well did try the beta adn kinda buggy with ff
<Zerb_Riss> unfortunately, there isn't really a choice if you want working Flash in Linux
<Zerb_Riss> I haven't had any trouble with it
<Kiongku> well dunno.. what ff u using?
<Zerb_Riss> 2.0
<Kiongku> 1.5 here..
<intelikey> Zerb_Riss yes but others have.... that's why i mentioned it.
<Zerb_Riss> bah get with the times man :)
<Kiongku> haha i will
<TehKewl1> is 2.0 in the repository yet?
<Kiongku> but wait i get to edgy first
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, no problem mentioning it :) I'm just saying that there is no way to get many Flash sites working in Linux without it
<Zerb_Riss> TehKewl1, it's in Edgy but not Dapper, iirc
<intelikey> yeah but flash is evil anyway.
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<TehKewl1> so much for long term support
<Zerb_Riss> unfortunately, it's just a part of the web these days
* intelikey doesn't do windows java or flash
<stacy> ok it has brought up a screen saying open files , available applications and recent applications with remove cancel and open in it what would i type into the application prompt
<Zerb_Riss> TehKewl1, it will probably be rolled out in the next security updates
<Kiongku> TehKewl1: it is long term support.. 1.5 is mroe stable
<TehKewl1> whats the edgy repo url?
<Zerb_Riss> intelikey, most movies websites as well as music artists websites are built in Flash 8+
<BluesKaj> ya don't have to like it, but ya have to live with evil.
<intelikey> i didn't stutter.
<Kiongku> think u just replace all dapper with edgy in the sources.list?
<nikkun> something about flashplayer?
<intelikey> i don't have to use it. BluesKaj
<stacy> im really lost here i know nothing of installing programs
<nikkun> do people not know the Flashplayer 9 beta is out now
<Kiongku> we were talking about that nikkun
<arejaytee> fuck it i think i will start again and just delete everything
<nikkun> flashplayer 9 works good :)
<arejaytee> probably remember what to do better this time lol
<Kiongku> mine ur language arejaytee
<arejaytee> soz
<Kiongku> e/mine/mind
<intelikey> !repos | stacy
<ubotu> stacy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> please read.
<Linux_Galore> just updated to edgy, one problem (if it is actually a problem) is adept updater keeps saying I have to update xorg but then goes and tells me its going to break my system
<irvin> can kpresenter open/edit powerpoint files?
<Linux_Galore> xserver-xorg is intalled fine that 7.1.1
<Linux_Galore> installed*
<BluesKaj> nite all
<intelikey> Linux_Galore dapper seems to be   X Window System Version 7.0.0
<Linux_Galore> yes I know
<Linux_Galore> Ive updated dapper to edgy
<Linux_Galore> it all boots up fine then I get stuck on the adept updater on two packages, I have a feeling the xorg package is not needed its talking about debian and etch
<intelikey> i'm just saying that it isn't the dapper version so it's prolly a bug fix or something.
<intelikey> ah you have a debian repo.
<intelikey> rumove it and do an sudp apt-get update
<intelikey> shoud fix it
<Linux_Galore> hmm Im looking and all I have are ubuntu repo's
<intelikey> pastebin
<intelikey> Linux_Galore pastebin your sources.list
<stacy> what other channels can i use with konversation
<Linux_Galore> ok
<stacy> just wondering since this is all so new to me
<Linux_Galore> hold on let me swap to my other machine
<intelikey> tens of thousands on this server and thousands of servers
<intelikey> stacy ^
<stacy> wow
<Linux_Galore> here we go
<Linux_Galore> whats the addy for pastbin
<intelikey> i don't advise this,   but generally a   /list   command in the irc client will list all channels on the connected server.
<K`zan> Yeah, that can be a LONG list :-).
<intelikey> it's in the toppic Linux_Galore
<stacy> ok
<K`zan> Well.... Looks like the 6.10 installer will not let you have an extended partition for root :-(.
<intelikey> K`zan based on what ?
<intelikey> K`zan does it see any of the extended partitions on that drive ?
<stacy> ok as i have been typing i have also been looking at the repositories page and i have tried what it says to do but it wont allow me to open the adept package manager so what do i do now
<dude> hello guys
<K`zan> intelikey: Based on it telling me no root partition selected when /dev/sda12 *IS* selected and labled as "/"...
<Linux_Galore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29010/
<stacy> it says failed to execute child process kdesu ( no such directory or file
<K`zan> Going to try the alternate CD before giving up.
<intelikey> K`zan and set to format ?
<irvin> is anyone using kubuntu? just one quick question -> can kpresenter open/edit powerpoint files?
<xsacha> K`zan: it let me choose an extended :S
<K`zan> intelikey: That didn't make any difference either.
<intelikey> K`zan what fs type ?  has to be something that supports fid bits
<K`zan> irvin: OpenOffice will, not always perfectly, but it will.
<K`zan> intelikey: IIRC it was a reiser partition
<irvin> K`zan, but can kpresenter open it?
<omicron_> hi there. i am doing an apt-get dist-upgrade at the moment and always get the following error:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdesdk/libcvsservice0_3.5.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Size mismatch for about 30 packages or so. so I am not able to complete the upgrade. can anyone point me in the right direction to get this working?
<K`zan> irvin: Never tried that, sorry.
<K`zan> irvin: Try it ?
<intelikey> actually it's dos extended partition labeled what ever and formated to rieserfs... but that's symantic.
<irvin> K`zan, i wish i could but i'm using xubuntu, i don't want to install kpresenter yet. anyway thanks
<K`zan> intelikey: I know it works with gentoo with no problem, for whatever that many mean.
<K`zan> irvin: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<K`zan> many / may
<K`zan> Another 10 minutes for the alternate CD and then I'll burn and try that.
<stacy> what exactly is knosole
<stacy> konsole
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i don't see anything there either.... did you doctor that before you posted it ???  <looks over glasses at Linux_Galore>
<intelikey> stacy konsole is a linux terminal emulator for the X window system    ~= windows command prompt
<stacy> oh ok
<stacy> can that help me to install this flashplayer
<xsacha> you can do everything from the konsole
<intelikey> stacy it can.  it is installed.   menu > system > konsole    (iirc) to get there.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: its incomplete Im removing all the rubbish
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: and i will repost
<stacy> i get it to the extracting point and then i dont get anything else
<omicron_> I want to upgrade from dapper to edgy, but I get errors about not matching file sizes for about 30 packages. I tried apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-missing but that does not work either.
<intelikey> Linux_Galore k
<stacy> it goes into and archive and then extracts from the archive and stops
<intelikey> stace that sounds like it's asking you to agree to a license and the window is not popping up.  common problem  someone else might know a way to get it too  but i'd say do the install from the console so you can just type yes and continue when asked.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: here we go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29011/
<stacy> so how would i start the install from konsole
<intelikey> stacy  command line for that would be something like     sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<stacy> thanks
<intelikey> assuming it's downloaded to your home.   find the package.  it may be in your home dir or  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<intelikey> and just use that command on it.
<stacy> its on my desktop
<intelikey> you will have to close adept first.
<intelikey> k that ~/Desktop/filename.deb   then
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I cant see a think wrong, have to look were the package is comming from and disable it
<stacy> ok
<leonrott> hi
<stacy> its says permission denied
<leonrott> excuse me somebody talks in spanish?
<stacy> disable adept
<stacy> ????
<intelikey> no close the application stacy only one package manager can run at a time.
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stacy> ok cool i did that
<intelikey> you installed it ?
<stacy> no i closed adept
<stacy> im still trying to install it keeps saying permission denied
<bioticpro> anyone here use k9copy?  I have a problem with a dvd where it crashes when trying to copy it
<intelikey> stacy    sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stacy> is blah where the file name goes
<stacy> ???
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> and the tab key helps with spelling
<intelikey> type part of the name and hit tab
<stacy> command not found
<stacy> is what it said that time
<intelikey> bash; sudo; command not found    or  bash; dpkg; command not found  ?
* intelikey thinks typo.
<stacy> sudo :command not found
<intelikey> look closely at the spelling.  use the tab key.   sud[tab-key]  dpk[tab-key]  -i Desk[tab-key]   .....
<stacy> ok
<intelikey> it works wonders on the command line.
<intelikey> it you have a new installation of kubuntu and sudo is not installed "i'll eat your hat!"   :)
<xsacha> yeah intelikey, especially useful for long directory names..
<E[m] ess> hi, im getting an error that composite manager crashed twice in a minute and has been clsoed for teh session whenever i switch my WM from kwin to beryl. in beryl, all the window borders disappear and minimised windows show up, and i cant move any of them or use beryl effects, any ideas?
<xsacha> cd drive_c/Pr<tab> and it does Program\ Files/ for me
<stacy> stacy@scarlett:~$ sudo dpkg -i Desktop/FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz.deb
<stacy> dpkg: error processing Desktop/FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz.deb (--install):
<stacy>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<stacy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<stacy>  Desktop/FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz.deb
<stacy> stacy@scarlett:~$
<stacy> thats what i did and what it gave me
<intelikey> that's a muffed dl. i'd say.
<E[m] ess> that error is saying that the download for the deb didnt work and its corrupeted, try seeing if its md5 matches
<intelikey> wait.   wait.
<intelikey> Desktop/FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz.deb  did you add the .deb on that ?
<intelikey> or is it really there ?
<stacy> yes
<intelikey> :)
<stacy> i added it
<intelikey> too which ?
<E[m] ess> you added .deb?
<intelikey> k
<stacy> yes
<K`zan> intelikey: FWIW, writing as fast to the CD as K3B thinks I can does occasionally turn out a CD with problems...
<E[m] ess> tar zxvf Desktop/FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz && sudo dpkg -i Desktop/FP9_plugin_beta_101806.deb
<K`zan> running the verify on the burned CD will tell you about that though...
<intelikey> that's the problem  it's not a debian archive.    you don't install tarballs
<E[m] ess> you need to extract the deb file from the gunzip, its liek a zip fiel witht eh deb inside it
<intelikey> stacy is there no ubuntu package to be found ?
<intelikey> K`zan yes you can burn too fast and hose an installation cd
<stacy> darn
<K`zan> intelikey: Thus I restrict it to 8-12x
<intelikey> i sujest about 8x max for install disks
<E[m] ess> stacy: untar the file with tar zxvf filename.tar.gz
<stacy> im trying so hard her ei get alot of web pages i cant see without the flashplayer
<E[m] ess> and then sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<K`zan> intelikey: Good idea, had all sorts of problem with the EMC/ubuntu install because of that, at least until I figured out that was the problem :-).
<E[m] ess> if you are trying to isntall flashplayer why not jsut use apt-get?
<intelikey> E[m] ess you going to setup the repos too ?
<stacy> stacy@scarlett:~$ tar zxvf Fp9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz
<stacy> tar: Fp9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<stacy> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<stacy> tar: Child returned status 2
<stacy> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<stacy> stacy@scarlett:~$
<stacy> thats what i got on that one
<E[m] ess> make sure your in the right directory for it stacy
<intelikey> tar -xf Desktop/Fp9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz
<K`zan> OK got it, got it burned, lets see if the alternate CD will work on sda12...  bbiab
<intelikey> it's in stacy's Desktop dir
<E[m] ess> ah, ok
<stacy> yes its on the desktop
<E[m] ess> stacy: you need to change to your desktop, so cd Desktop
<E[m] ess> and then tar zxvf Fp9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz
<intelikey> E[m] ess no.  just prepend the dir/
<E[m] ess> or on your desktop right click it and select extrat to here
<E[m] ess> or you cand o what intelikey said lol
<kazaru> hello any one know how to solve the "hw_random: RNG not detected" error during boot?
<intelikey> too many cooks in the channel spoil the stacy....  i'll  be back another time.
<intelikey> luck with it.
<stacy> thanks bunches
<E[m] ess> later yo~
<stacy> at least we tried
<E[m] ess> stacy: you just want flash player right?
<stacy> i extracted it and it put another folder on the desktop and yes to answer your ? i only want the flashplayer
<E[m] ess> so why are you downloading a deb for it? you have kubuntu right?
<stacy> yes ubuntu 6.06
<stacy> i am really new to this and havent installed anything into it yet
<E[m] ess> ok, do you have multiverse and universe? or do you not know what i mean?
<E[m] ess> ok
<stacy> no idea what you mean there
<stacy> lol
<E[m] ess> click on the big k and select system and then adept
<stacy> it wont launch adept i tried that earlier
<stacy> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory) this is the error i get
<heinkel_111> I want to report a  bug in kubuntu (edgy) adept updater, but when i go to kubuntu.org > bugs i get _ubuntu_ bug reporting system. is this the right place to report?
<aurora> need help to install php in kubuntu
<heinkel_111> hi aurora
<aurora> hii
<heinkel_111> which version of kubuntu are you using?
<stacy> E[m] ess are you there???
<aurora> kubuntu 6.06 i386
<aurora> i've install apache2 and mysql
<heinkel_111> have you seen this guide page, written for 6.06 DApper Drake? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<heinkel_111> i followed these instructions and was able to make it work without much problems
<heinkel_111> aurora ^
<aurora> okey
<aurora> thx.. i'll try it
<aurora> :D
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> I tried to install kde4base-dev, but I can't. There are some dependencies that prevents it.
<sredna> I think I saw somewhere that kubuntu would be a good platform for kde4 development, so much for that :(
<os2mac> ok lets try this again....... I am running Kubuntu 6.10 (live cd) on a dell inspiriron 8600 with a Broadcom 4306 wifi NIC
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<os2mac> the NIC gets detected and I can set the ssid and the Key for the WLAN but iwconfig shows access point: invalid
<os2mac> and when I try to up the nic using "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS:  no such file or directory.
<aurora> thx heinkel_111 .. its work now :D
<heinkel_111> you are welcome :D nice that some of my advice actually works :P
<os2mac> can anyone help?:
<Linux_Galore> this is weird if i type xorg it then says it doesnt exist but Im running an xorg session
* heinkel_111 knows bugger all about wifi :(
<Linux_Galore> this is in edgy after an update from dapper
<os2mac> I can make it work with ndiswrapper but I really don't want to... I have to reconfigure it everytime I update.
<os2mac> I would rather it work straight out of the box
<arejaytee> what size partition should i make for kubuntu?, gunna format and start again, partition for windows and 1 for linux and 3rd for data access for both
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: tell the hardware maker its not a linux issue
<os2mac> not helping....
<arejaytee> im thinking 2 5 gig partitions and then the rest for data storage
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: of cource not its a hardware maker issue what can we do
<Linux_Galore> course*
<os2mac> it's an issue because broadcom refuses to issue *NIX drivers
<os2mac> but supposedly there is a workaround to make it work... but you have to be using a .17 kernel.
<flaccid> i did a dapper to edgy upgrade. how can i set my theme to the factory default for edgy so it looks like the screenshots?
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: always do what openBSD guys do, no driver or hardware info then we wont support your gear full stop
<os2mac> sorry I don't understand?
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: under kcontrol ->look and ->feel themes
<Linux_Galore> flaccid: under kcontrol ->look and feel ->themes
<Jucato> flaccid: System Settings -> Appearance
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: openBSD has very good wireless card support but only because they have forced the issue
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: not such thing as ndis rubbish in openbsd
<os2mac> ok again this isn't helping me fix the problem.
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: the down side being it doesnt support as many cards
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: we cant help you
<os2mac> great...
<Linux_Galore> os2mac: imagine your complaining to the solar power makers about the coal burning generators, very little the solar guys can do
<stacy_> hello again
<stacy_> E[m] ess i am still having no luck at all getting the flashplayer installed can you please help me out
<stacy_> how do i become a registered user for this chat
<sadistic_kitten> uh hi ppl
<sadistic_kitten> how would I go about upgrading from dapper to edgy, with-out dled a cd and re-installing?
<stacy_> hi
<Kiongku> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Kiongku> !edgy | sadistic_kitten
<ubotu> sadistic_kitten: Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades  -  To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download (please use BitTorrent if you can!)
<Kiongku> what suit u best
<Kiongku> but be rdy for any errors
<sredna> Can anyone tell me where to find instructions for installing kde4? Apt-get appears to give up!
<sadistic_kitten> ty Kiongku
<Kiongku> hmm
<Kiongku> well anyway the supported version right now is 3.5.5.. so dunt think apt-get will like it
<K`zan> Success!
<Jucato> sredna: kde4 isn't out yet. unless you want to develop for KDE 4, the kde4 packages that were released for Kubuntu last month is basically useless for end-users
<sredna> Jucato: I freakin' klnow that
<K`zan> Now, how do I turn this into kubuntu?  apt-get install kde ?
<sredna> I am a kde developer, Jucato
<Kiongku> hey Jucato
<Jucato> sredna: lol sorry :)
<sredna> My usual way is to compile everything, but I'd like to avoid that
<Kiongku> know a way to compile the current packages installed on adept?
<Kiongku> i mean compile a list
<Jucato> sredna: pardon someone who just got up from bed... :)
<sredna> Since this box is an old POS
<sredna> Jucato: Np :)
<flaccid> so which style/theme do i select for kubuntu edgy?
<sredna> But if you do know, I'd be happy if you'd tell me, since I'm relatively new to debian
<Jucato> sredna: this is the only link I have about KDE 4 for Kubuntu: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<sredna> Thanks :)
<Jucato> sredna: and you might have more luck asking in #kubuntu-devel
<Homer> KDE4 is out?1
<Kiongku> no homer
<Kiongku> only dev.
<Jucato> Homer: no. development packages only
<sredna> Ah, there is such a channel, I did not notice that :\
<Jucato> sredna: :)
<flaccid> hmm don't know what theme edgy uses
<Jucato> flaccid: which one exactly?
<flaccid> the new one
<K`zan> install and remove doesn't seem to have kde in it other than kde apps?!?
<Jucato> Windeco = Crystal, Colors = kubuntuColors (but it doesn't have a name in Edgy if you upgraded/installed), Style = Plastik
<Kiongku> Jucato: what does the option save markings used for in synaptic? any idea/
<Jucato> Kiongku: what it's used for?
<flaccid> i want to use the new theme: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%206.10
<Kiongku> yah whats the purpose?..
<Kiongku> i haev no idea what the markings in there means
<emonkey> Gooooooood morning 3kubuntu
<Jucato> flaccid: what else do you need? I gave some of the stuff already
<flaccid> Jucato: the actual theme/style to apply to look like ^^
<Jucato> flaccid: Style = Plastik. Kubuntu doesn't make use of .kth stuff
<flaccid> plastic does not look like the above screenshot
<K`zan> How do I turn ubuntu amd64 into kubuntu folks, I had to use the alternate install which there wasn't a kubuntu for and I don't see kde in add/remove - just kde apps ?!?!?!?!???  TIA!
<Jucato> Kiongku: hold on. I'm looking for an ancient post of mine
<flaccid> ah its Crystal i believe
<Jucato> flaccid: that is definitely Plastik (widget Style)
<Jucato> flaccid: Crystal is a window deco (if you scroll above)
<lnxkde> K`zan:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> basically for users that upgrade and won't the look of the screenshots... what is needed to change. first thing is crystal window decoration
<Jucato> flaccid: ok I'll go over it one by one...
<Jucato> Kiongku: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141409
<K`zan> lnxkde, Thanks!
<lnxkde> K`zan: np
<flaccid> now the color of the title bar
<stacy_> where is the plugin dierctory for firefox found
<Jucato> flaccid: Window Decoration: Crystal
<lnxkde> flaccid: http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/825/lnxkdekdepd2.png
<Jucato> flaccid: Color scheme, the file name is kubuntuColors.kcsrc
<stacy_> or can i use the konsole program to install plugins
<stacy_> ????
<dude_> jucato ! flaccid !
<Jucato> hi dude_
<flaccid> heya
<Kiongku> hmm not helpful feature in my case
<Jucato> flaccid: it should be in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<flaccid> Jucato: thanks mate. but how do i get the color scheme
<s> hello i need some help. I've just changed from gnome to kde and i don't know how to activate repositories in kde. please help me
<stacy_> ok thanks
<Kiongku> OK.. everybody see ya.. making the hope to edgy.. hope can see everyone back soon
<Delph_nz> s: you want to apt-get install synaptic
<flaccid> ah thats the whole skel
<Jucato> flaccid: the thing is, if you upgraded with your settings intact, the kubuntu-default-settings don't kick in. you might find the color scheme file in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<Delph_nz> you can then add the repositories from the menus in there
<s> but where?
<Delph_nz> from konsole
<stacy_> can anyone help me please
<s> how? i did sudo gedit.... in gnome but it doesnt work in kde
<Delph_nz> open a console, and then type "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<stacy_> i really want to get this installed tonight i am doing the flashplayer install or trying
<dude_> is it safe to install beryl?
<Linux_Galore> s duh  gedit is gnome apps
<Jucato> flaccid: the wallpaper would be named kubuntu-wallpaper.png. I'm guessing you can access that normally from the configure Desktop settings
<s> but is there a think like synaptic for kde?
<s> i meant thing
<Delph_nz> synaptic works in kde :)
<Delph_nz> stacy_: what problems are you having?
<Linux_Galore> s: just run adept
<Jucato> s: it's called Adept Manager (in Kubuntu)
<Delph_nz> I still prefer synaptic over adept
<stacy_> all kinds i have no idea how to actually do this at all
<stacy_> my adept is not working
<Linux_Galore> s: if you want to edit your sources list adept can do that
<E[m] ess> oh wb stacy, did you figure out why adept wasnt there?
<stacy_> no i still havent figured it out
<Linux_Galore> stacy_: type  apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a
<eric> ??
<stacy_> i installed it earlier and it keeps telling me that its not there when i know i put it in
<dude_> is it safe to install beryl?
<s> linux_galore: how? i cant find where to add repostories in there?
<Jucato> Kiongku: was I able to indirectly answer your question about Save Markings?
<Linux_Galore> stacy_: type  sorry  sudo apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a
<Linux_Galore> s: under view
<s> ok
<Linux_Galore> s: view -> manage repo
<eric> 
<E[m] ess> dude_: i have beryl, but window effects arent workin, but i suppose its safe
<stacy_> it says requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Linux_Galore> stacy_: type  sorry  sudo apt-get update && dpkg --configure -a
<stacy_> how do i make superuser privilages
<Jucato> sudo for command line, kdesu to launch GUI apps
<E[m] ess> stacy_:  sudo=superuser
<Kiongku> Jucato: yah.. though it is not of any use for me right now.. k c ya in edgy next time.
<E[m] ess> or for gui use kdesu
<Kiongku> Good bye Dapper Drake..
<Jucato> Kiongku: hehehe! see you at the edge! :)
<Kiongku> yup
<stacy_> bash: udo: command not found
<s> linux_galore: got it.. thanks man
<eric> hello Guy`~
<Linux_Galore> stacy_: type  just so the spaces are more obvious   sudo   apt-get  update  &&   dpkg  --configure  -a
<Jucato> stacy_: sudo
<stacy_> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: you forgot the second sudo :)
<Linux_Galore> hmm bugger you need it twice
<Jucato> stacy_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<stacy_> stacy@scarlett:~$ sudo
<stacy_> usage: sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<stacy_> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<stacy_>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<Jucato> stacy_: please don't flood
<E[m] ess> stacy_: if it says you need superuser, do teh command again but before it have sudo
<Linux_Galore> stacy_: sudo   apt-get  update  &&  sudo   dpkg  --configure  -a
<eric> 
<flaccid> nearly done jucato
<stacy_> now it says done
<Jucato> flaccid: anything else you need? configuring the Crystal window deco is a bit tricky though...
<stacy_> reading package lists done
<stacy_> so now what lol
<flaccid> Jucato: thats about it thanks
<Linux_Galore> stacy_: type  sudo  adept
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: kdesu adept, please :)
<stacy_> failed to open device
<stacy_> wow i think its doing it now
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I would accept kdesu mucks up every now and again
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: usually if run from CLI, it doesn't. but using sudo for GUI has even worse possible consequences than kdesu fscking around
<Chris7mas> hi all
<flaccid> firefox 2 seems faster
<Chris7mas> anybody knows how to display romanian fonts () properly in konqueror? using kubuntu 6.06.1 and kde 3.5.2
<Delph_nz> hey Chris7mas
<flaccid> bbs
<Delph_nz> sorry no idea Chris7
<Chris7mas> i tried different encoding options, including utf8 and still it displays them as rectangles
<Chris7mas> on firefox however it works, with encoding set to automatic
<Linux_Galore> well the dapper-> edgy update went ok i only have one bug and that is the adept updater wont install kompile and xorg packages because it will break my install
<Linux_Galore> funny though Xorg works fine lol
<s> what's the equivalent of gedit in KDE?
<Chris7mas> kate
<Linux_Galore> and I dont have the xorg package installed either
<Chris7mas> kate (kde advanced text editor) and it's very powerful
<Linux_Galore> kedit if you have it installed is easy
<s> thanks. I thought you were talking to someone when you type KATE
<Chris7mas> :))
<Chris7mas> no problem
<s> so kedit
<Linux_Galore> <- vim junky
<Chris7mas> i can't understand that program :)
<Chris7mas> im used to nano in cli
<Linux_Galore> Im an old Unix guy so vim is second nature
<Chris7mas> im kind of new (more than 6 months without windows)
<Linux_Galore> Chris7mas: try using those when X is broken or your on a server with no x server installed
<Chris7mas> nano does its job
<Chris7mas> i only edit the sources.list and xorg.conf files, but very rare
<Linux_Galore> Chris7mas: always good to learn vim because if Xorg stuffs up on an update you will need it
<Chris7mas> thanks for the tip :)
<msl> Linux_Galore: he could still use nano just fine
<Linux_Galore> msl: Ive never used nano so I wouldnt know
<msl> It's basically the same as pico, which you may be familiar with
<Linux_Galore> aah
<Linux_Galore> msl: not as nasty as joe though
<msl> I've never used joe, and only used nano and pico sparingly.
<flaccid> how to configure edgy so boot splash also shows cli output?
<Linux_Galore> vim to joe  is like comparing osx to dos
<msl> vim for me
<flaccid> the boot messages
<flaccid> joe for me
<xsacha> vim for me
<Linux_Galore> joe if you like minimalism at its extreme heh heh
<Linux_Galore> I got stuck with a dec machine with joe once, took me ages to figure it out
<Linux_Galore> although I found updating from dapper -> edgy a pain Im very happy with the results
<K`zan> v /etc/fstab
<K`zan> How do I get ubuntu to quit looking on the CD for stuff under kde?
<Jucato> K`zan: when does it do this?
<K`zan> Jucato, So far every time I apt-get something.
<K`zan> kde, portmap
<Jucato> K`zan: remove/disable the deb cdrom: from your sources.list
<K`zan> Jucato, thanks.
<arejaytee> ok ive got a 30gig drive(27gig), im thinking 2 5gig partitions for linux and xp, 2 1gig partitions for each os swap file location and then 15 gig for data storage! make sense to everyone?
<Dasnipa> you dont need 1 gig swaps
<Dasnipa> and by 'data storage' do you mean formatting to fat32 for use in both *nix and winblows?
<yonkeltron> why was i unable to format my / as xfs?
<yonkeltron> debian lets me do it just fine
<arejaytee> yeah Dasnipa
<arejaytee> u dont recommend the swap drives?
<Dasnipa> arejaytee, well i think xp handles swap differently, doesnt have a set aside partition for it. and linux 1 gig is probably fine, though slightly large
<arejaytee> u can set the partition location for xp through control panel
<arejaytee> for swap file
<Dasnipa> yeah but it only uses it as necessary so you dont have to have a drive set aside for just that
<K`zan> Should I be using adept or synaptic for package management or does it matter?
<Jucato> K`zan: doesn't matter. use whatever you like :)
<K`zan> Jucato: Thank you Sir.  Much missing at the moment :-).  The new firefox (as usual) hoses a lot of my extensions :-).
<Jucato> K`zan: yeah. the extension developers need to catch up :)
<K`zan> Hummm, adept doesn't seem to find squid.
<Jucato> Adept Manager?
<Jucato> or the Add/Remove Programs?
<Jucato> K`zan: it should be there. make sure that your "main" respository is enabled
<K`zan> No results, perhaps I should put the CD back in for now.
<K`zan> looks like adept is just for window manager stuff.
<Jucato> K`zan: like I said, make sure that your "main" repo is enabled in your sources.list
<Jucato> no it's not
<K`zan> Jucato: checking...
<juraj> can anybody help me with wine + strong dc++ ?
<xsacha> gah what's it called when everything is the same... uniform.. it's a good word.. umm
<xsacha> there are native versions of dc++, why use a windows version?
<K`zan> looks like software sources isn't there, will manually edit sources.list
<juraj> what native versions? I have tried over 10 clients, but I am not very happy
<xsacha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=DC++
<xsacha> yeah there's 10 in the links, you didnt like any of them? :(
<juraj> Yes, but there are only few apps and they have not multisegment downloads
<slime> how to config kde not to save session settings?
<juraj> <xsacha> Sorry, I am new on Linux
<Jucato> slime: System Settings -> Session Manager
<Jucato> slime: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<slime> dapper
<slime> Jucato: no more on dapper
<K`zan> Jucato: That did it, thank you!
<Jucato> K`zan: you're welcome
<juraj> I have move to Linux, but only one program is still missing: Direct Connect
<Jucato> slime: have you found Session Manager in System Settings? I can't remember where it is (I'm on Edgy)
<xsacha> juraj: you're sure none of them have multi segment downloads? :( i'm sure there's a lot, tried searching google for multi segment DC linux or something?
<Jucato> slime: I think it's in System Settings -> KDE Components -> Session Manager
<juraj> xsacha: True is, that I have tried something, but I have problems with install it
<slime> Jucato: still looking i am on kde 3.5
<slime> Jucato: still looking i am on kde 3.5.2
<Jucato> slime: yes it should be there, no matter what KDE version, as long as it's Dapper...
<xsacha> juraj: installing the linux versions? when you find one, search adept to make sure it's not already in repository
<juraj> xsacha:Have you any practice with wine? Or, I can give you my IP, and when you can me install some DC client...
<xsacha> could just get it from thee
<slime> Jucato: thx
<slime> got it'
<juraj> xsacha: I have installed all from repository
<Jucato> slime: err.. sorry. under User Account?
<xsacha> i use wine a lot, what problem are you having with it
<frankkm> I have just downloaded the newest version of Kubuntu and installed it, bur adept wont full upgrade my packages, what should I do?
<slime> Jucato: found it, it's just like you said. system settings>kde comp>ses man
<Jucato> slime: aah nice :)
<juraj> xsacha: All from repository with DC of course :) Why my changes on StrongDC++ are in terminal marked with permissions denied?
<juraj> xsacha: when I have quit wine, all my changes are out
<xsacha> try using sudo in terminal juraj, or change the user from root to your login
<xsacha> where is your drive_c for wine? it should be in your user directory
<xsacha> like: /home/juraj/.wine/drive_c
<juraj> xsacha: I am not root default?
<xsacha> no
<juraj> why? I have Efty, i have read somewhere, that I am root... Bad article mybe
<xsacha> root has no password by default, so you cant use it -- to have root privileges you must run commands with sudo
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> gah reflex action....
<juraj> So what can I do: sudo wine ... ?
<xsacha> yes, but you shouldnt have to, where is your wine's drive_c
<xsacha> try: winecfg to set up wine if you haven't already
<juraj> ok, I try it
<ccomp5950> juraj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Brydenn33> anyone here know how to use Kismet?
<ccomp5950> (ok how do you see all those commands jucato?)
<Emess> Brydenn33: for legal things only :P
<Brydenn33> of course Emess
<Brydenn33> lol
<Jucato> ccomp5950: the bot
<Brydenn33> help me please :)
<Brydenn33> i'm just trying to get it to work with my network card
<Brydenn33> so nothing bad
<Jucato> ccomp5950: memorized a few... force of habit...
<Emess> command or gui? iv never used the gui
<Brydenn33> i have a D-Link DWL-G520
<juraj> xsacha: when you mean this, I have wine's drive_c on C:
<ccomp5950> jucato: they aren't listed anywhere?
<Brydenn33> uhm i dunno
<Brydenn33> i just installed the version that adept-manager has
<Brydenn33> i think its command
<Brydenn33> but isnt the gui like a command line gui anyway?
<Jucato> ccomp5950: um.. not that I know of...
<Jucato> !ubotu | ccomp5950
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccomp5950 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brydenn33> i've only seen a few screenshots... its not fancy
<xsacha> juraj: you have drive_c attached to an actual partition instead of a directory inside /home/..?
<Jucato> ccomp5950: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xsacha> juraj: your windows partiton -- an NTFS?
<juraj> xsacha: yes
<frankkm> edgy rules!
<Brydenn33> Emess: ?
<xsacha> gah! well i dont think you can write to it, atleast not very well
<Emess> sorry Brydenn33, im really not the person to ask about it
<xsacha> if you want your changes to be saved, use a different drive_c in your user directory juraj -- writing to NTFS isnt very good
<Brydenn33> well don't be so sure
<Brydenn33> like i said, all i'm trying to do is get it working lol
<Brydenn33> i believe you have to edit the kismet.conf right?
<Emess> no idea, it comes preinstalled with my distro
<K`zan> my color depth is hosed, where is that set here?
<Brydenn33> what distro do you have?
<juraj> Ok, but I must have Windows installation there in new location?
<K`zan> 6.10 ubuntu
<juraj> I have all my partitions NTFS
<xsacha> K`zan: /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in Screen section, :  DefaultDepth 24
<K`zan> xsacha: Thanks, checking.  May need the nvidia drivers, not sure yet.
<slime> how do i remote into kubuntu?  rdp?
<K`zan> xsacha: it is 24, sigh, backgrounds are pixilated which I didn't have under gentoo with the nvidia drivers.
<xsacha> :(
<heinkel_111> slime.... ssh?
<juraj> xsacha: how i can quit from wine? in terminal are still running commands
<slime> heinkel_111: no, i mean the graphical one
<Jucato> kdrc krdp?
<heinkel_111> ssh -X
<xsacha> juraj: ctrl+c to kill an application in konsole
<heinkel_111> or the alternatives suggested by Jucato if you want a full remote desktop
<Jucato> @_@
<xsacha> juraj: your linux filesystem isnt NTFS, you can use that to write to -- what you are on right now :P use drive_c in there
<juraj> xsacha: it hangs?
<rangerman> Hey guys, I run kubuntu, and wanted to install unrar progra - it doesn't seem to exist in the respositories, I know on debian it comes under the non-free software repo, what about kubuntu?
<xsacha> you killed it with ctrl+c?
<juraj> xsacha: yes, but why... It can't quit correctly?
<slime> heinkel_111: ?? i did ssh -X name@ip.address, i just get normal shell
<xsacha> perhaps, -- it didnt handle the windows program quitting properly
<chupa> rangerman, i have just installed it an hour ago
<Flosoft> hey
<K`zan> Yep, looks like I am going to need the real nvidia drivers :-(.
<drhouse_> hello. for a amd athlon is better a generic kernel o a 386 one?
<rangerman> chupa, what repos are you using?
<K`zan> Will dig back into this when I get up.  Thanks for all the help tonight, MUCH appreciated.
<K`zan> Night all.
<chupa> rangerman, main restricted universe multiverse and backports
<rangerman> chupa, I have all of them, yet when I try to install I get this:
<rangerman> root@eloise:~# apt-get install unrar
<rangerman> Reading package lists... Done
<rangerman> Building dependency tree... Done
<rangerman> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rangerman> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rangerman> is only available from another source
<rangerman> E: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<rangerman> root@eloise:~#
<slime> nice going rangerman
<rangerman> Same thing for 'rar' :/
<juraj> xsacha: thank you, I have changed my drive_c to home and it works properly... Last ask (maybe:) : are you using some native DC clients?
<Jucato> rangerman: please make sure "multiverse" is enabled
<rangerman> It is
<chupa> rangerman, edgy or dapper?
<Jucato> rangerman: are you sure it's the correct multiverse? it shouldn't be the one with dapper-backports or edgy-backports
<rangerman> dapper
<rangerman> deb http://195.248.90.54/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<rangerman>  deb-src http://195.248.90.54/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<rangerman> What one do I need?
<slime> how do i install firefox 2.0?
<slime> on dapper
<Jucato> rangerman: not that one
<rangerman> hrm, can you paste me them then, as I don't have them?"
<Jucato> rangerman: that has "deb htpp://blahblah/ubuntu/ dapper universe" add multiverse to that
<rangerman> Thank you.
<ironfroggy> what repo do i need for the unrar tool?
<rangerman> read up
<ironfroggy> why backports?
<rangerman> multiverse you fool, who said anything about backports.
<ironfroggy> you did
<Jucato> ironfroggy: not backports
<Jucato> ironfroggy: "deb htpp://blahblahblah.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" add "multiverse" at the end. substitute with "edgy" if you're on Edgy
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone tell me what is the ubuntu hardware database?
<flo-_-> how can i make kopete keep the layout of the tabs(windows) when i change betwin chat tabs or even restart the aplication?
<ironfroggy> Jucato: do ineed to do something then so apt sees that change?
<Jucato> !multiverse > ironfroggy
<ubuntu_> using Kubuntu live disc
<ubuntu_> getting error
<drhouse_> hello. for a amd athlon(k7) is better a generic kernel o a 386 one?
<n3storm> hi
<ubuntu_> anyone know what error: Critical  error ped_disc_duplicated!
<heinkel_111> drhouse: depends on if you want 64 bit or 32 bit I guess
<ubuntu_> i get this during partition stage of installation with kubuntu live disc
<drhouse_> 32
<ironfroggy> Jucato: that doesnt help me. i cant run adept, im ssh'ed in.
<ironfroggy> Jucato: ive added multiverse to the appropriate line in /etc/apt/sources.list tho.
<Jucato> ironfroggy: ah. well you need to edit sources.list, then sudo apt-get update, then install unrar
<ubuntu_> how do i change nick?
<esben> ironfroggy: adept runs fine over ssh -X
<esben> ubuntu: /nick newnick
<esben> I think
<ironfroggy> esben: its not installed on the box
<slime> how do i play movie.avi?
<slime> which app and which encoder>
<slime> ?
<esben> ironfroggy: Well, then either use apt-get and friends directly
<Jucato> slime: libxine-extracodecs
<esben> ironfroggy: or install it :)
<ironfroggy> slime: you mean codec? depends on the codec. avi is not a codec.
<esben> anyone here managed to get SASL, postfix and postgresql to work together for SMTP authentication?
<livingdaylight> anyone understand error message: critical error during ped_disc_duplicated
<slime> ironfroggy: i want to play movie.avi
<ironfroggy> slime: so open kaffiene
<slime> Jucato: i already installed libxine-...
<livingdaylight> ping Momal
<Jucato> slime: absolutely, positively sure?
<pielgrzym> dear Edgy users - did anyone have a similar crash to mine: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/69007
<pielgrzym> this is a real problem
<slime> adept manager said so, Jucato
<Jucato> slime: then it should play fine in Kaffeine
<slime> Jucato: yes, it plays but no picture, only sound
<Jucato> hm...
<xsacha> anyone here running Kubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<Jucato> xsacha: how will that be possible?
<Jucato> :P
<pielgrzym> Feisty? Is there a beta already??
<xsacha> a developer working on it maybe?
<Jucato> it's not even opened/started yet
<Jucato> :)
<livingdaylight> momal: its not accepting my password so i can't pm
<xsacha> slackers
<pielgrzym> dear Edgy users - did anyone have a similar crash to mine: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/69007
<Jucato> O_O
<momal> livingdaylight: Ahh i see :p
<mulder> Morning all
<livingdaylight> momal: getting error message during kubuntu install
<slime> how can i remote into kde? or gnome?
<momal> what kinda error ?
<xsacha> slime: ssh ?
<livingdaylight> do you know what error during ped_disc_duplicated means?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<mulder> I need some help with my audigy 2 zs and my logitech webcam.
<slime> xsacha: ssh -X has no GUI picture
* MilhousePunkRock is trying to change KDE's window behaviour
<livingdaylight> Anyone know what ped_disc_duplicated could mean?
<livingdaylight> what is a ped_disc?
<MilhousePunkRock> It's almost perfect, except that I can only get the active window on top by clicking on the title bar...
<xsacha> slime: xinetd vnc?
<livingdaylight> getting this error during kbuntu installation phase of partitioning
<MilhousePunkRock> Any way I can get it on top by clicking anywhere on it?
<xsacha> slime: vino vnc?
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: click to focus?
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Can you be a little more descriptive? I am using a localised KDE...
<slime> xsacha: i have to run a daemon on remote server first?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: do you know what a ped_disc is?
<Emess> hey MilhousePunkRock, you know if its possible to use xorg 7.1.1 on dapper?
<xsacha> slime: yes
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: well I was just wondering, because I can click on any part of a window to raise it... are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<Jucato> livingdaylight: sorry, nope...
<livingdaylight> Anyone know what a ped_disc is?!
<MilhousePunkRock> Emess: Don't know, sorry
<xsacha> same as ssh
<Emess> :(
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Edgy
<MilhousePunkRock> Or even more important: KDE 3.5.5
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: hm.. in System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Focus tab, is your policy set to Click to Focus?
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: That's the downside of my German KDE now... it's on "Focus on mouse contact" (the 2nd option from the top)
<slime> xsacha: i have vino installed
<Emess> mmm is it safe to upgrade to edgy? or is edgy actually called that and is fully finished and no longer RC?
<xsacha> slime: good, try that? :) uses vnc
<MilhousePunkRock> Emess: Edgy has been released stable last thursday
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: hm.. on my system, Click to Focus is the first one form the top.
<jiger> Help!! I am unable to boot into kubuntu edgy after upgrade from dapper
<Emess> so its actually called edgy? i thought edgy jsut meant the latest rc
<Jucato> Emess: Edgy Eft is the name. alpha,beta, rc, or stable :)
<Emess> jiger jsut confirmed my fears :P
<xsacha> yes it's same is edgy and it was released a couple of days ago :)
<slime> xsacha: vncviewer ip.address?
<Emess> oh ok, i thought it was short for vutting edge or something
<xsacha> Emess: next version is called Feisty :P
<Emess> lol
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Well, but that takes away focussing the window on mouse over... Which I would like to have, and bring the window to the front by clicking
<Jucato> Emess: well, in a sense, yes
<xsacha> slime: use --help or man if unsure, i have not used it
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: focus follows mouse is bugged in KDE 3.5.5 afaik
<Jucato> click to focus is the only one that works properly iirc
<Emess> mmm so how do i upgrade to edgy with the elast amount o pain?
<slime> xsacha: will the guy on the server side see what i am doing on the desktop? since this is vnc?
<Jucato> !upgrade | Emess
<ubotu> Emess: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<xsacha> slime: i'm unsure about the implementation
<ccomp5950> slime: if you have it setup where you still have control of the cursor and keyboard and he has "render cursor" turned on he should be able to see your mouse movements.
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: I used to have focus on mouse over, but that was a little weird when I have, let's say, a kopete window in the top left corner, and I was clicking on Kopete in the task bar, i had to be quick to not lose the focus on, let's say, a fullscreen firefox window behind it...
<MilhousePunkRock> If that makes any sense to you, Jucato
<Jucato> yes. I've tried it once
<MilhousePunkRock> maybe I should hop over to #kde and ask there...
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: have you tried #kubuntu-de?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Well, I used to be regular there, but the people are kinda weird
<Jucato> heh
<MilhousePunkRock> So I rather stick to the global channel, as my english in general is sufficient
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: btw, do your windows flicker?
<MilhousePunkRock> no
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135250 might be of interest
<MilhousePunkRock> My whole screen flickers a little while the battery is loading, but I rather blame that on my laptop itself
<Jucato> I think that only Click to Focus works properly now...
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: Hmm, I did not have flickering when I had Focus on mouse over
<momal> I have warty warthog and want to upgrade to edgy how do i go about it :p jokes!
<Jucato> lol
<mulder> Anybody can help me with my Audigy 2 ZS sound card please, as well as my logitech webcam, and Canon MP130 Pixma printer?
<Jucato> momal: reinstall heheh! :)
<momal> hehe
<mulder> I have been struggling with that, the rest works all fine.
<MilhousePunkRock> mulder: Will something else be added the next time you ask? ;-)
<gsuveg> re
<mulder> Sorry if this is too much Milhouse :-(
<n3storm> edgy cannot handle a sata disk?
<n3storm> I have a shuttle barebone
<DjDarkman> where can I get information on installing XGL?
<mulder> These are the only things left for me to get rid of windows once for all!
<MilhousePunkRock> mulder: I can't help you with that anyway, since I don't have any of these gadgets... But the first time you asked the printer was not there...
<slime> how to check if vino is running?
<fdoving> !xgl | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mulder> Yes I know, I thought I could find the drivers..but alas no!
<MilhousePunkRock> mulder: Did you check the wiki for a similar model?
<mulder> I checked on google and stuff
<MilhousePunkRock> mulder: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/CanonPixmaIP4200?highlight=%28canon%29
<MilhousePunkRock> But you have probably already read that, haven't you, mulder... ;-)
<honza__> hello
<honza__> I've got a question...
<honza__> how can I upgrate my kubuntu 6.06. to 6.10?
<mulder> Not to the full kind sir. I heard that the MP130 can use the IP5000 drivers
<jiger> does anyone know what the following means?
<jiger> Begin: Initializing /dev
<jiger> /init: 76: Syntax error: 0xID=cb5f831d-0219-4c7c-be23-b954444575fb
<jiger> kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<fdoving> !upgrade | honza__
<ubotu> honza__: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> fdoving: you beat me to it :)
<fdoving> Jucato :)
<Jucato> fdoving: btw, has anyone ever teased you with "Frodo"?
<Jucato> :P
<honza__> thanks
<fdoving> Jucato: heh.. i've heard it :)
<Jucato> fdoving: sorry, I've been dying to ask you that :)
<Brydenn33> fdoving: how do you link one file to another
<Brydenn33> like i have a file that cant find another. but they are both there... how do i link?
<honza__> I am using the vanilla kernel, 2.6.17, won't that be a problem for an upgrade to 6.10?
<fdoving> Jucato: hehe, in Norway there was a kids tvprogram with a hippopotamus (in norwegian Flodhest) named 'Flode', i've heard more of that. :)
<fdoving> Brydenn33: 'ln -s sourcefile linkname'
<Jucato> fdoving: hahah
<fdoving> Jucato: http://www.nrk.no/flode/ - now enought offtopic :)
<Jucato> fdoving: heheh sorry bout that. just couldn't resist :P
<Jucato> wth? that's a hippopotamus? oh well... Norwegian version of Barney the purple dino... :P
<Brydenn33> blah i hate this
<Brydenn33> ok i'm trying to figure out how to get Kismet working
<Brydenn33> and its being a pain
<honza__> when I do the apt-get dist-upgrade, won't that affect my own kernel, which I compiled extra?
<fdoving> honza__: it would.
<honza__> fdowing: It will kill it, or only add new boot options to menu.lst of the grub?
<grindel> honza__ are you talking about upgradeing your system
<fdoving> honza__: or, it will install new kernels, it won't remove the ones you have installed.
<honza__> fdoving: Thanks, that's what i wanted to know :-)
<grindel> i think it would simply install a new kernal and leave the old one as a boot option
<honza__> grindel: That's what I thought, but I wasn't so sure.
<honza__> Better do some backup...
<grindel> i got a few questions
<drumline_> backups are good for your sanity.
<gsuveg> Riddell: are you online ?
<slime> how to tell task bar not to group?
<Jucato> slime: right-click on the taskbar, configure Panel -> Taskbar options
<slime> Jucato: thx
<grindel> jucato what version of kubuntu are you running
<Jucato> grindel: Edgy
<grindel> okay do you have xchat installed ??
<Jucato> nope
<grindel> you don't have to but pretend like your gonna install it using the apt software launched fro KDE not shell and tell me what version you have available
<Jucato> grindel: I don't have to install it to know :)
<Jucato> 2.6.6
<grindel> should be two packages called "xchat-gnome" and "xchat-gnome-base"
<grindel> i don't want you to knwo i would like if you looked
<Jucato> hm... xchat-gnome doesn't use the base XChat?
<livingdaylight> fd
<grindel> well humm ahh let me reboot to kubuntu brb
<Jucato> grindel: and btw, it's xchat-gnome-common
<livingdaylight> fdoving: do you know what error during ped_disc_duplicated means?
<livingdaylight> what is a ped_disc?
<grindel> oh yeah that's wut i ment
<Jucato> grindel: xchat = 2.6.6, xchat-gnome and xchat-gnome-common = 1:0.13
<grindel> hummm okay brb
<juraj> valknut users? When I want to connect, it have problem: Resolver Error. /etc/resolv.conf I have ok
<juraj> xsacha: I am tired... It's seems to be problem with DC++ clients under Linux. Or I have can't to set up
<grindel> you still her jucado
<grindel> here**
<grindel> how to i configure grubb it's not intalled on my mbr any more so i booted from the cd
<grindel> i've only dealt with lilo
<livingdaylight> So no one knows what a ped_disc is?
<grindel> not sure why but it sound famillar
<alex_> how to install a bootsplash screen like this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46481 ? have i only to added the image. and wht is with the text??? the f2 option
<proog> i upgraded from dapper to edgy by following the instructions in the release announcement, and now adept notifier keeps showing that there are 31 upgrades, even though it doesnt install them. what is the problem?
<_Stev_> hi.. i need help installing kubutu
<daseeb> hi... Ive got a problem with my scanner after upgrade to edgy. sane, xsane... when I click preview scan in xsane dialog scanenr stzarts scanning, but the image is not transferred to computer. xsane hangs
<grindel> what kinda help
<_Stev_> i'm at "Prepare mount points" step.. i configured it properly but it says "No root filesystem"
<grindel> ahh i had that problem
<grindel> your root mount point partition isn't formatted yet
<_Stev_> assigned / to /dev/sda5 ... toher partitions swap to /dev/sda6
<grindel> go back one step and tell it to format it
<grindel> yeah
<_Stev_> my root partition is an ext partition.. formatted with a broken linux isntall.. i selected "reformat"
<gsuveg> any guidance guru here ?
<apu> how can i downgrade a package?
<Kiongku> sup i'm on the edge :p yay!
<grindel> Stev you should go back to the previous screen whare your are setting up the partitions and format it from there
<_Stev_> yeah.. thanks.. it's formatting
<grindel> :)
<grindel> apu wut do you mean downgrade
<Jucato> apu: if you have the app installed and the update is available from the repositories, you'll be notified in your system tray.
<grindel> yeah
<_Stev_> ok, it worked :)
<apu> okay i have the solution
<apu> apt-get istnall app=ver
<Kiongku> Jucato: hey i'm on the edge with u :p wanan jump?
<grindel> i think he whant to do the opposit of upgrade though jucato
<Jucato> grindel: ok.. he asked for upgrade so I presumed he meant upgrade :)
<Jucato> er.. read wrong
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry apu :)
<apu> i have messed the arts version with other repos, but sudo apt-get install arts=1.5.4-0ubuntu1 helped.
<Jucato> Kiongku: ooo nice! welcome to the edge! :)
<apu> np:)
<grindel> <apu> how can i downgrade a package?
<Jucato> grindel: I already said sorry... :(
<Kiongku> Jucato: hehe.. i got ehadaches to put my modem back but was faster this time
<grindel> oh i didn't see sorry
<Kiongku> *headaches
<apu> ;)
<grindel> can someone tell me how to reinitialize grub please... is it like lilo all i have to do is type grub at a bash prompt ??
<Brydenn33> anyone here wifi?
<Brydenn33> i need help
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: ask ;)
<grindel> err wifi bad
<_Stev_> hem another problem.. i'm on a sata hd and have another p-ata hd, grub sees my p-ata as hd0 and sata as hd1, and so i have to change menu.lst after the isntall and at every update, ( https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/8497 )
<gsuveg> grindel: why bad ?
<Brydenn33> i'm trying to get my card working with Kismet
<Brydenn33> and i dunno how to do it right i guess
<grindel> bad hackers can use your network
<gsuveg> right
<Brydenn33> well if they do bad things like try and crack it
<wrede> I HATE kwallet! Every time I start kmail it wants passwords and then when I close it there are further dialogs to this effect. How can Is sort out this problem once and for all?
<Brydenn33> i live in an area that has FREE wifi hot spots
<Brydenn33> not trying to hack anything guys
<gsuveg> grindel: but hacker !/ cracker
<MetaMorfoziS> where can i get mplayer? and mplayer-plugin for edgy?
<Dannilion> Can someone tell me the line I need to stick into /s
<MetaMorfoziS> only from source?
<gsuveg> !=
<grindel> you have a point gsuveg
<Dannilion> Can someone tell me the line I need to stick into /etc/network/interfaces to get my wireless card to automatically connect to my router (ESSID)?
<MetaMorfoziS> hy gsuveg:) J volt a tegnapi konf:)
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: why do jo need kismet ?
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: szia ;)
<Brydenn33> cuz i like it?
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: u are the cracker in your area ?
<Brydenn33> haha not by a long shot gsuveg
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: u need pop3 pasword or what ?
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: melyik eladsokon voltal?
<yohann> hi, does anyone has few minutes to help me configure pocket pc for kunbuntu ?
<gsuveg> yohann: ask
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: what isnt clear ?
<Brydenn33> gsuveg:  no i dont need a pop3. i need to setup Kismet with my card
<Brydenn33> well ok
<Brydenn33> i have kismet installed
<yohann> i ve add the rule BUS="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}="0a51", KERNEL="ttyUSB*", SYMLINK="smartphone"
<Brydenn33> and i get an error when i run it
<Brydenn33> let me paste it in pastebin for you
<gsuveg> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> gsuveg, ugye te voltal a grafikais elads? Amgy az sszes magyaron kivtel a kubuntus mukit:)
<yohann> but when i test it, i have the error :
<yohann> add_to_rules: invalid BUS operation
<yohann> add_to_rules: invalid rule '/etc/udev/rules.d/10-smartphone.rules:1'
<yohann> main: unable to open '/sys/class/tty/ttyUSB0/dev'
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: ye
<Brydenn33> gsuveg: this is what i'm talking about... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29031/
<MetaMorfoziS> tisztajvolt ltni ms megszllottakat:)
<alex_> how to install a bootsplash screen like this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46481 ? have i only to added the image. and wht is with the text??? the f2 option
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: csak nem volt oram :(
<alex_> please help me :-(
<gsuveg> 07. No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: ^
<Brydenn33> so what does that mean in english gsuveg
<MetaMorfoziS> s egsz sokan voltunk...
<Jucato> alex_: afaik,you can't. at least not easily. Ubuntu/Kubuntu uses a different bootsplash engine from the ones that use those themes
<MetaMorfoziS> Jucato:  that is: usplash?
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: demozni akartam, csak tudtam eldonteni mit ;)
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: yes.
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: and please, speak in English in here.thanks :)
<MetaMorfoziS> mm sry:)
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: have u setup your card
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: join #ubuntu-hu
<Brydenn33> gsuveg: i believe so.
<Jucato> alex_: that theme needs fbslpash. Ubuntu uses USplash
<Brydenn33> but how can i be sure?
<Brydenn33> i mean... when i go to Wireless Assistant it shows all the networks in my area and shows if they have WEP, etc
<Brydenn33> so i know the card is working
<Brydenn33> and it show's ath0 in Network Settings
<grindel> help anyone ??? please
<gsuveg> grindel: problem?
<yohann> goodbye
<roland> hi
<grindel> yes thank you gusveg
<Brydenn33> so gsuveg any ideas?
<roland> i need a good instruction how to create a virtual ramfs. i would like to "copy" the /var/www directory into a ramfs
<Brydenn33> how do i specify a source?
<alex_> and this is that fbsplash too http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24322 ? can i install fbsplash on kubuntu
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: gimme me a time
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: i dont use now
<Brydenn33> ok
<grindel> my problem is this I installed kubuntu and then later installed windows... windows ofcourse wrtoe over my grub boot menu. I really don't whant to have to install kubuntu again just to simply get the boot menu back... can you help ??
<roland> grindel: boot with a live cd and type : grub-install /dev/hdX
<gsuveg> grindel: ah.
<roland> grindel: in the /boot/grub/menu.lst type:
<roland> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<roland> # on /dev/hda1
<roland> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<roland> root            (hd0,0)
<roland> savedefault
<roland> makeactive
<roland> chainloader     +1
<fdoving> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<grindel> ijust tried that here is the result
<grindel> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda1
<grindel> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<grindel> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<extrakev> im having a problem, can anyone help?
<gsuveg> extrakev: ask
<MetaMorfoziS> if you don't say what is your problem, imho nobody
<grindel> sorry was my paste too large ??
<extrakev> ive got all my songs on an NTFS partition, n wen i open them, there is no sound
<grindel> err do you have sound otherwise
<gsuveg> extrakev: if you copy it into linux ?
<extrakev> but the sound driver is well installed, there is sound wen Kubuntu starts
<grindel> have you check your mixer to make sure your volume is turned up ??
<extrakev> yep everything is fine
<Jucato> extrakev: are they MP3's? if they are, have you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<grindel> try coping a file to your ext3 partition
<extrakev> ok im gng to try
<grindel> ahh yes no mp3 support
<Jucato> :P
<Kiongku> hmm
<grindel> menu.lst dosen't exist in the grub subdirectory
<__osh__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<__osh__> Ah.
<_Stev_> my installation locked on "downloading package lists" at 99% -_-
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: FATAL: Please configure at least one packet source.  Kismet will not function if no packet sources are defined in kismet.conf or on the command line.  Please read the README for more information about configuring Kismet.
<grindel> _Stev_ are you sure that last 1% takes awhile
<__osh__> Edgy has made the news on slashdot. Not in a very good way though.
<__osh__> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/10/28/239258
<Brydenn33> lol yah gsuveg i read that too
<Kiongku> duh
<Brydenn33> i think i have to specify what wireless device i'm supposed to use
<Brydenn33> but i still dont know how to put my card in "monitor mode"
<_Stev_> no data being trasmitted / received ...
<Brydenn33> which it needs to be in
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: what your card type ?
<Brydenn33> its a D-Link DWL-G520
<extrakev> me again, im not getting sound even if im playing a VCD
<blackflag> hello all
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: ah. i think you cant put it into monitor mode
<Jucato> extrakev: you're trying to play MP3's aren't you?
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: iwconfig...
<grindel> VCD's commonly use mp3 encoding for audio
<extrakev> not only mp3's, but also films
<extrakev> im getting no sound
<Jucato> extrakev: you need to install the proper codecs. "libxine-extracodecs"
<Jucato> !mp3 > extrakev
<extrakev> where can i get it?
<Jucato> !multiverse > extrakev
<grindel> google it
<Jucato> extrakev: the bot sent you links.
<Sharketor> hello all
<Sharketor> I have a problem
<extrakev> yep got them
<extrakev> thanx
<Jucato> extrakev: use the link for the Repositories to enable "multiverse"
<blackflag> I want to upgrade to edgy anf I replaced breezy with edgy- doing apt-get update and dist-upgrade but 170 packages are not upgraded and I get not further errors
<Sharketor> I can't install italian language
<Jucato> extrakev: once you've enabled multiverse, you can install libxine-extracodecs from the repositories
<blackflag> can someone help?
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: imho its doesnt works within monitor mode
<grindel> has anyone made any progress on my issue
<extrakev> ok gng to try that
<Jucato> blackflag: err no you can't. you can't upgrade to edgy from breezy...
<Brydenn33> what doesnt work within monitor mode
<blackflag> why not?
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: your card
<Sharketor> in language selector, between supported language I have english only
<grindel> you have to upgrade to dapper then to edgy
<Jucato> blackflag: technical issues. you have to do breezy to dapper, then to edgy
<blackflag> ohh sorry I, have dapper
<Brydenn33> gsuveg:  how do you know?
<shinobi2> edgy runs which version kde?
<__osh__> shinobi2: 3.5.5 I think
<Jucato> !upgrade | blackflag
<ubotu> blackflag: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<blackflag> but from dapper to edgy it should go
<aurora> help.. how to change the owner en group in creating database mysql from mysql to mine
<gsuveg> Brydenn33: man iwconfig /mode
<grindel> Sharketor when edgy installed it removed the other language packages to save space you have to reinstall the ones you want using apt
<Sharketor> no, I have dapper
<grindel> aurora you use the chown command
<Sharketor> using apt it says "language base not found"
<daseeb> anyone who can help me with a sane/scanner problem?
<grindel> wow this channel has alot of help request
<shinobi2> __osh__: thx
<Jucato> not surprising, since Edgy has been released...
<Sharketor> down edgy
<aurora> thx
<grindel> have you tried doing a manual install of the language packages ??
<Sharketor> grindel: how?
<grindel> aurora next time you have a problem that simple to fix let me know
<blackflag> okay iget broken depencies upgrading the hold-back packages doing:
<blackflag> apt-get -u dist-upgrade|grep ^' '|xargs apt-get -y install
<MetaMorfoziS> Sharketor: find about lang it
<Sharketor> in adept there is nothing
<fdoving> blackflag: please post the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MetaMorfoziS> you need "it" ?
<honza_> I've just read the article on the slashdot, what do you think? Is it true, or is that author just a lamer?
<Sharketor> meta:yes
<MetaMorfoziS> i personally use synaptic... but i find you, moment:
<oswaldo> lamer
<oswaldo> jajajaja
<honza_> that article scared me a little :-)
<honza_> definitely a lamer?
<grindel> honza the editors at slash dot don't normally make up things to write
<MetaMorfoziS> language-pack-it ; language-pack-it-base ; kde-i18n-it ; language-pack-kde-it ; language-pack-kde-it-base
<oswaldo> the automatix also is very good
<MetaMorfoziS> Sharketor:  ^^ install these packages, and then in kcontrol or system settings select your region and language..
<weedar> Do others also have issues with touchpad scrolling and tapping? It worked yesterday but booting today scrolling was off and tapping was off again
<Sharketor> meta: I have already tried to install it, it says "language base not found"
<honza_> grindel:  ok..
<blackflag> okay, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29040/
<MetaMorfoziS> Sharketor: have you enabled all repositiories?
<MetaMorfoziS> and, i have + kubuntu.org kde-latest repos
<Sharketor> yes
<blackflag> You see its german, can you help also?
<extrakev> hey thanx, its downloading all the packages with the adept manager
<grindel> weeder touchpads are very flaky devices at best... but it would be easyer to address your issue if we knew what type of laptop your working with and anyhardware details concerning the touchpad you may have
<per> I'm in big trouble. I upgraded my kubuntu to edgy during the night, and now, i cannot start X. after the bootsplash, the screen goes all black, and as soon as i hit any key, i am dropped to console login.
<jiger> can anyone confirm that what default kernel does kubuntu edgy come with?
<creaphot> I have a severe Xserver crash on shutdown problem on Edgy (since Dapper in fact) (it seems even the kernel locks, no ssh nor magic keys reboot sequence), Graphic card ati x700 pro.
<extrakev> with Linux, will i be able to write to Ntfs partitions?
<MetaMorfoziS> Sharketor: have you the kubuntu.org -repos?
<MetaMorfoziS> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest edgy main
<grindel> extrakev no not at all
<grindel> ntfs is read only
<extrakev> isn't any solution to that?
<MetaMorfoziS> try add this, if you don't have. If you have, i don't know then.
<grindel> not at this time
<fdoving> blackflag: you have more than normal held-back packages.
<honza_> there still isn't stable writing to ntfs?
<extrakev> n also, can games like fifa 2007 be played on  it?
<blackflag> hmm, and what should I do?
<grindel> creapshot have you tried to do any diagnostics on why xserver will not start
<per> as told above, my kubuntu edgy really fucks up, and I'm rather desperate getting back access to the graphical interface...
<Sharketor> I have the ubuntu ones, and no edgy, but dapper
<aurora_> everytime i create database the owner:group is mysql en the permision is forbiden for gorup en other..
<MetaMorfoziS> oh sorry, i'm isn't asked about what is yoru distro...
<fdoving> blackflag: post the output of 'apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<MetaMorfoziS> Sharketor: try find that's in packages.ubuntu.com in the dapper section..
<Sharketor> ok, I try
<creaphot> grindel : well, yes, dpkg reconfigured xorg several times
<jiger> per: I too have just come out from edgy upgrade war
<blackflag> here:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29041/
<grindel> extrakev yes and no. if it is a windows based program/game you will have to use a program called wine in order to make the game run. However there is alot of configuration that you would have to do specifically for that game in order for it to work properly
<aurora_> how can i make it writable automatically
<per> jiger: well.. how?
<fdoving> blackflag: that's waaay more than normal. hang on.
<grindel> i sugest you look at wine forums and website for more details as the subject of running/configuring wine isn't covered in this chat
<jiger> per: upgraded(tried to) from dapper to edgy
<creaphot> grindel : i don't know if there's x logs since it crashes badly
<jiger> per: got faced with a lot of problems
<fdoving> blackflag: post the output of 'dpkg --get-selections|grep hold'
<per> jiger: yeah.. and now you're stuck in console like i am?
<jiger> per: but swimmed thru and now am on edgy
<jiger> per: nope :)
<jiger> per: but I was a couple of minutes ago
<per> jiger: then how do i get X up and running again? :P
<fdoving> jiger: what instructions did you follow?
<jiger> per: tried a few suggestions from the web and it worked :)
<per> jiger: which ones?
<blackflag> nothing happens!
<jiger> but I want to know if u all r on console then how on irc?
<blackflag> with 'dpkg --get-selections|grep hold'
<fdoving> blackflag: ok.
<jiger> using some console irc?
<fdoving> jiger: yes, 'irssi' is a console irc client.
<jiger> per: a couple of them
<per> jiger: im using commandlinebased irssi
<jiger> fdoving: I wanted it too. but I had WIndows the great with me on dual boot and I had better options
<grindel> creaphot sorry but your beyond my assistance. I have seen snippits about xorg problems post uprgrade but i don't have any detailes. Upgradeing seems to have problems this time for some reason as you can tell by the volume of traffic
<grindel> please be patiant and perhaps someone else will be able to help
<jiger> infact I wasn't even able to boot into edgy at all a couple of more minutes before that
<serenity> hi
<per> jiger: which urls did you use for instructions?
<jiger> per and fdoving: try this
<blackflag> hmmm... and now?
<DjDarkman> is beryl suppoed to work on kde?
<jiger> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<creaphot> grindel well it was the same problem in dapper. otherwise, microphone capture disappeared too, with edgy :-(
<jiger> per: it won't work for u but still try and confirm the outcome
<fdoving> blackflag: can you post the output of 'LANG=en_US apt-get install amanda-client' ?
<jiger> but can anyone confirm kernel in kubuntu edgy
<blackflag> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29043/
<jiger> mine is showing 2.6.12-9-386
<DjDarkman> wich kernel?
<alitis4> in slackware on xfce, i got the xfsamba4 ... how i can add this on ubuntu?(i run xfce)
<fdoving> jiger: should be 2.6.17-10
<jiger> I think Kubuntu comes with only one kernel
<per> my kernel says, in grub, 2.6.17
<jiger> fdoving: preceisely. but then why ain't I upgraded
<aurora_> grindel: what to set everytime i create database the permision is writable to other...
<alitis4> in slackware on xfce, i got the xfsamba4 ... how i can add this on ubuntu?(i run xfce)
<fdoving> blackflag: next up is 'LANG=en_US apt-cache policy libc6'
<grindel> aurora please clarify i don't understand
<jiger> anyone know how to upgrade to 2.6.17?
<jiger> per: did it work?
<aurora_> everytime i create database .. the database is forbiden to group en other
<grindel> jiger recompile
<blackflag> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29044/
<fdoving> alitis4: there is xffm4-samba
<jiger> grindel: why? why doesn't dist-upgrade take care of it?
<alitis4> ty fdoving
<grindel> aurora are you creating the database as the root user... can you create the database with the user account that you would like to access the database
<fdoving> blackflag: did you edit sources.list and change everything to from dapper to edgy?
<fdoving> blackflag: check with 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<blackflag> yes, that is what I did
<aurora_> grindel: i create db with my user
<Sharketor> meta: it is a problem of italian repos
<fdoving> blackflag: check again. or use 'cp /etc/apt/sources.{list,list.bak}; sed -i s/dapper/edgy/g /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Sharketor> I have solved the problem using the french ones
<Sharketor> thanks
<grindel> jiger i don't know i have never upgraded... it install a new kernal when you upgraded and is the new kernel the defualt kernel or is the old kernel still the defult.. do you have the new kernel installed and just aren't booting to it ??
<fdoving> blackflag: tell me when you're done.
<_Stev_> it's again at "downloading package lists", 99%, no network activity, what should I do?
<kimmern> Hey! I have a minor problem here..I have a vcd as bin/cue files..use bchunk to make a iso files..I get 2 iso files, but none of them are able to mount..I just get this error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<fdoving> blackflag: and please put my nick before the message, that way i'll spot your message easier.
<kimmern> anyone know what to do?
<grindel> aurora i don't understadn if you create a DB or anyother file with user X then user X and anyother user in the same Group that user X is in should have access to the file
<jiger> grindel: nope. my grub/menu.lst just shows 2.6.12-9-386
<fdoving> kimmern: did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountIso ?
<fdoving> kimmern: does other isos mount cleanly?
<grindel> jiger i don't have anyother sugestions besides installing a new kernel at that point... and be happy I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst at all i'm booting from the live cd
<blackflag> fvokay; idid apt-get update and upgrade and its upgrading now
<blackflag> fdoing: okay; idid apt-get update and upgrade and its upgrading now
<kimmern> fdoving: yeah, i followed that one!
<jiger> grindel: ok how wud I install the new kernel?
<fdoving> blackflag: ok, good. there was a problem in your sources.list file then. a dapper entry was left behind. :)
<blackflag> it seems not all dapper where replaced with edgy
<fdoving> blackflag: correct.
<grindel> the only method i have ever used is to download new sorces build and install
<jiger> ok
<blackflag> fdoving: thanks for your good help!! :)
<grindel> goto www.kernel.org for sources it should aslo have instructions on what to do
<grindel> you also need access to the root account
<fdoving> blackflag: to be sure it upgrades correctly, i suggest repeating steps 3 to 7 at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade to be sure.
<kimmern> fdoving: I haven't tried any others..
<cristiano> hi all anybody knows how to run kgamma???
<fdoving> kimmern: try some other iso.
<grindel> to enable the root account you have to "sudo passwd root" and enter the new password twice
<grindel> then you should beable to SU to the root account
<Jucato> sudo -i
<cristiano> i've installed KGAMMA through adept but i dunno how to run it! pls help me!!!
* Electrolyte attempts to get Half-Life 1 (non-steam) working on Wine
<Electrolyte> Since last time I did it it locked X up :<
<nerth> hi everybody
<grindel> hello nerth
<cristiano> nerth: hi
* g00lan is away
<cristiano> guys no suggetion for me???i have to calibrate my monitor but i dunno how to do so in Linux
<grindel> perhaps nerth will be able to help fight the tide of request flooding the channel
<nerth> ??
<grindel> i'm a noob to this channel and am helping as much as i can
<fdoving> cristiano: try kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kcmshell kgamma'
<lupine_85> cristiano: modelines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<lupine_85> make sure you know what the values should be, though :)
<cristiano> lupine_85: that's the point! i need a tool to findout the values!
<cristiano> fdoving: thx i'll try that way
<grindel> isn't there a gui tool for that... I forgot what it is though
<cristiano> fdoving: i've tried but a blank window has been shown
<cristiano> grindel: the tool should be kgamma, but i'm unable to know how to run it
<cristiano> !kgamma
<ubotu> kgamma: gamma correction module for the KDE Control Center. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 336 kB
<cristiano> damn i've installed but i'm still figuring out how to run it!
<grindel> okay kgamma but i thought there was an older Xtool that was independant of WM's
<fdoving> cristiano: then the tool doesn't work. or something. can't you use the monitor & display tool in system settings?
<grindel> XFree86config ?? <--- too old
<fdoving> cristiano: what do you need to configure exactly?
<cristiano> fdoving i tried to use it but i don't know how to set optimal values for monitor brightness contrast and for gamma
<grindel> cristiano perhaps you have an incorrect monitor profile the defult settings should be good if the profile is accurate
<cristiano> well grindel that's why i want to set brightness and contrast on the monitor and gamma in the system settings (btw i have a 17 inches flat lcd philips monitor)
<grindel> my point is perhaps your system thinks another type of screen is attached...
<cristiano> grindel my system recognized it is a philips 170C
<grindel> if it dosen't have the correct screen profile installed then your gamma brighness is going to be screwy
<grindel> okay
<grindel> i was just asking
<cristiano> i'm trying to make it recognize again...damn i'm a web designer so i really need to have such a setting on my system :(
<pielgrzym> hello fellow linuxers ;) could anyone politely tell me where are the keyboard layout files located? those file responsible for multimedia keys I mean :)
<Electrolyte> Wow, I can't believe I got Half-Life 1 running with an extremely playable frame rate AND EAX :o
<Electrolyte> I didn't know EAX would work :/
<fdoving> cristiano: if you hang on for a few minutes, i'll try to find something for you.
<sks> hi at all... i have a problem with my notebook.. i can hear the audio only if i connect the speaker in the headset plug, but i can't hear nothing from the built in speakers... some ideas?
<sks> i have kubuntu 610...
<cristiano> fdoving: thx so much, i'll be holdin on :D:D
<sks> i have searched everywhere but nothing... someone has the same problem?
<fdoving> cristiano: you can do it from the konsole in the meantime, kmenu -> system -> konsole run: 'xgamma -help'
<alex-slow_motion> how install the splash screen? i have damaged him and my screen is black, when the computer starts. can somebody help me?
<cristiano> fdoving: i'll check
<TheGateKeeper> sks: is the master turned  on in kmix?
<cristiano> fdoving: xgamma allows me to set a proper gamma value, but i have still to find it
<alex-slow_motion> how to repaire the bootsplash screen
<tinti> ls
<cristiano> grindel btw it looks like Philips 170C is not in the monitor list of the monitor settings tab in my system configuration O____O
<tinti> hello?
<sks> TheGateKeeper: yes... i tried Kmix e alsamixer... the volume is ok for headset, but not for built-in speakers... in winoz it switch automatically when i insert headset
<franz_> (newbie question) i think i messed up my only "user" in my kubuntu. ...i now cannot do "sudo"p since that user is apparently not in the sudoers file...how can i get it back in the "sudoers file" ?
<sks> but in kubuntu it doesn't work... knoppix 5.0.1 is ok... can i take something from knoppix to configure kubuntu?
<fdoving> cristiano: this article might help you http://applications.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/02/07/2244242&tid=47&tid=26&tid=7
<cristiano> thx fdoving i'll check this out!:)
<fdoving> franz_: can you run 'id' from konsole for me (kmenu -> system -> konsole)? post the output to the channel.
<keyo> hi
<fdoving> cristiano: there is not a really good tool to do this.. when kgamma doesn't work.. that is.
<beralt> hello, is it just me where amarok suddenly stopped working in edgy
<beralt> ?
<keyo> does kubuntu edgy come with aiglx default?
<sks> no one can help me?
<keyo> whats your problem sks
<cristiano> fdoving: thx for ur help i really appreciate it :)
<fdoving> cristiano: you're welcome :)
<sks> keyo: i have an audio problem with my asus l1 and kubuntu 610
<fdoving> keyo: not configured by default, afaik.
<franz_> fdoving: uid=1000(franz) gid=1000(franz) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),112(admin),1000(franz)
<sks> keyo: it's all ok for the headset, but it doesn't work with the built in speakers...
<bmo> franz: you have to add yourself to the admin group
<keyo> I don't know the solution to that, is the board fine in windows?
<fdoving> franz_: ok. reboot, hit esc if you to get the list of kernels, select recovery mode, then run 'visudo' to edit the sudoers file.
<bmo> and then all will be well
<sks> keyo: usually they work if the headset plug is not inserted..
<fdoving> franz_: you should have a line: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<keyo> My asus does not shutoff the speakers when the headset is in lol
<sks> keyo: with knoppix it works fine...
<keyo> ah so its definity amaroK then
<sks> can i copy something from knoppix to configure kubuntu?
<franz_> bmo, fdoving, thanks :-) bmo's suggestion works :-) but i'll keep that in mind, fdoving :-)
<keyo> sks are both apps using the same engine? xine?
<fdoving> franz_: did adding yourself to the admin group work? - you -are- in the admin group.
<Brydenn33> fdoving: what's the command to see what kernel you are running?
<fdoving> Brydenn33: 'uname -r'
<franz_> fdoving, nope, i wasn't in the admin group. i was the "adm" group :-)
<franz_> is that the same as "admin" ? :-)
<sks> apps? it's hardware, like the portable radio switch (sorry for my english :) ) i can't hear the system sound from built in speakers
<keyo> I thought you said it worked in other media players?
<b3r53rk> hello everyone!
<fdoving> franz_: no, but if you read what you pasted to me, you'll find '...110(scanner),112(admin),1000(franz)' at the end of the line.
<sks> keyo: apps? it's hardware, like the portable radio switch (sorry for my english :) ) i can't hear the system sound from built in speakers
<sks> keyo: with kubuntu it never works... with winoz or knoppix is ok...
<mefisto__> I installed kubuntu, then let the updates install themselves. I can't seem to get any sound working any more. Is there something obvious I can do to fix it, apart from reinstalling?
<franz_> fdoving, ohh...didn't notice that one :-) but nonetheless, adding myself to admin did work ...i wonder why.....hmm.......
<b3r53rk> just one quick question, as a newby should i stick with the 64bit os or would 32 bit be better?
<keyo> do you know what the chipset is? most likely realtek ac97
<keyo> do you know what the chipset is? most likely realtek ac97
<mefisto__> my soundcard?
<fdoving> franz_: ok good. but if you were not already in the admin group, you wouldn't be allowed to add yourself to any groups in first place. :)
<keyo> no sks's motherboard sound chip
<sks> keyo: intel 82801.. ac97... but it works with external speakers...
<franz_> fdoving: ohh.. i see :-) hhmm....so if that happens to me, the solution would be to go to "recovery mode" and run visudo? ...ok :-) i'll write that down just in case ;-) thanks again fdoving ! :-)
<sks> keyo: but i don't like to bring external speakers with my notebook...
<keyo> they only thing i could think of is to reinstall the driver
<franz_> (fdoving, oh,,btw, i still had my Users & Groups window opened as "franz" as admin :-)...and after playing with it, i can't used sudo anymore in my konsole...maybe that's how i got to add myself, the _changes_ were still not implemented in the currently opened "Users & Groups" window :-) )
<sks> ok i'll try... thanks...
<sks> bye...
<fdoving> franz_: ah. that explains it :)
<mefisto__> how do you reinstall drivers? (complete newb with linux)
<franz_> fdoving, bmo: thanks again for all your help :-) im going to eat my dinner now :-) ciao :-)
<b3r53rk> just one quick question, as a newby should i stick with the 64bit os or would 32 bit be better?
<alitis4> how i can configure my microphone?
<fdoving> b3r53rk: 32 is better.
<b3r53rk> thanks 4 replies
<keyo> I think 32 bit has more support with drivers
<b3r53rk> i had some problems installing some apps on 64
<b3r53rk> thats y i was wondering about 32
<b3r53rk> about drivers i guess i had luck on 64 but i think i'll go for 32 anyway
<mefisto__> how do you reinstall drivers?
<b3r53rk> bye everyone, have a nice day
<keyo> bye
<keyo> I hope edgy is faster, beryl runs prety slow (kde 3.5.3 dapper)
<keyo> can anyone tell me if beryl will gain performance from upgrading to edgy
<mefisto__> how do you reinstall drivers? Adept?
<Electrolyte> keyo - depends on your graphics card.
<keyo> ati radeon 9800
<mendred> keyo: one thing i noticed..kde with beryl felt faster on kde 3.5.5 on dapper
<Electrolyte> I wouldn't know then, Beryl runs fast on my X850XT.
<funky_D> who can give me a hand installing m0n0wall on kubuntu....
<mendred> vis a vis kde 3.5.4
<mendred> on dapper
<mendred> on edgy it feels just as fast
<bomber>  i found a place to resize the menubars of windows and now i cant find it again... does anyone know  wher i can find it
<alitis4> i can't use my microphone... why?
<keyo> probably because the channel is turned off
<Electrolyte> I can't use Beryl any way, I want to be able to launch UT2004 without logging out then back into standard X :)
<alitis4> ?
<bomber> actually its the titlebar i want to resize
<amayera> hi
<amayera> I have a problem with firefox: when I try to start the latest version in edgy (and the old ones too) I get the following error: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 \n Major opcode:  148 \n ... \n Failed to open device
<amayera> anybody else experiencing this problem?
<keyo> right click on the taskbar>add applet>sound mixer, mic is on of those
<mefisto__> bomber: it's in appearance>window decorations
<bomber> i thought so but i dont see it anymore
<alitis4> keyo, ?
<alitis4> what taskbar
<keyo> the thing at the bottom of the screen with the windows listed on it
<bomber> actually the titlebars
<lupine_85> !exif
<ubotu> exif: command-line utility to show EXIF information in JPEG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.9-5 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 116 kB
<mefisto__> bomber: you may have changed to a theme/style that doesn't have that setting
<alitis4> i can't find add aplet
<bomber> thats what must have happened
<keyo> click in the middle of it in a blank space
<zblach> hey all. problems with my embedded laptop camera. to what should I look>
<bomber> i installed then uninstalled enlightenment and it removed all my kde stuff so had to install kde again
<amayera> nobody else experiencing problems with firefox on edgy?
<keyo> "Add Applet to Panel" alitis4
<alitis4> i got xfce
<bomber> is kubuntu just a kde theme or is there another theme it uses by default?
<alitis4> kde theme
<keyo> oh sorry, i thought you had kde seeing as this is a kubuntu channel
<alitis4> keyo, what can i do ?
<keyo> try in the system settings for sound
<keyo> i have never used xfce though
<larson9999> keyo: i like xfce.  i first tried it using xubuntu on my son's early p4 because it doesn't have too much ram.  but i like it so much i think i might switch to xubuntu for all my boxes.
<larson9999> keyo: oops. you don't have xcfe
<keyo> larson9999: i might try it some time, its not feature deprived is it?
<larson9999> alitis4: what are you trying to do?
<keyo> configure his mic
<mefisto__> are thre any gui utils I can install to help me configure my soundcards?
<alitis4> larson9999, to call on skype and talk
<keyo> try using adept to reinstall the driver ALSA
<larson9999> keyo: the default look is kinda gnomish in where things are placed.  took me about 10 minutes to figure out how to make it look more like kde.  after that, i haven't found anything that 'I' do in kde that i can't in xcfe
<alitis4> well guys....
<alitis4> i put my micro in all the ......
<alitis4> but it doesn't work
<alitis4> why
<keyo> you have to turn the input on, there will be an option somewhere, it will be muted
<larson9999> alitis4: i haven't used skype in a loooong time but i don't see why it should be any different in xcfe.
<alitis4> larson9999, i can't use my micro general
<alitis4> tht's the problem
<alitis4> microphone*
<larson9999> keyo: actually there are a couple xfce apps i liked so much i use them in kde.  the file manager thunar is nice yet lightweight.  same goes for the unarchiver.
<alitis4> how i can config my microphone
<alitis4> to enable it ...
<alitis4> or something like that ?>
<keyo> konqueror is a slow pile of crap IMO
<mefisto__> alitis4:  play around with the mixer controls, input section
<keyo> i do like the interface though
<[Deathmaster] > i guess you can call me stupid but i need the alternate cd to upgrade using apt-cdrom right ?
<larson9999> keyo: i like konqueror's interface but it seems to want to do a bit too much imho.
<keyo> as a web browser its too slow on javascript, it loads things corectly though
<keyo> Opera is an almost perfect web browser for me
<keyo> larson9999: send me a screenshot of your desktop, i want to know how much i can get xfce to look like kde
<larson9999> keyo: opera is nice but there are too many pages that are too sloppy for opera
<keyo> nah, its the browser sniffing 95% of the time
<keyo> ID as mozilla and everything works fine
<morghanphoenix> Is there a way to play wma files that come up as encrypted?
<keyo> get the licence for the files
<morghanphoenix> It's supposed to be automatic
<keyo> if i upgrade to edgy will my kdm startup settings be changed?
<funky_D> how can i get information about my PC and version of the Kubuntu ?? just like in windows MSINFO32.EXE
<keyo> im off to bed
<keyo> bye all
<b3r53rk> sleep well ^^
<morghanphoenix> Damn microcentric bullshit
<morghanphoenix> evil evil evil
<alitis4> damn it......
<alitis4> i can't use my microphone..
<mefisto__> after reinstalling something, do you normally need to restart kde, or reboot?
<alitis4> guys
<alitis4> i run alsamixer
<alitis4> and i see the inpiut source
<alitis4> micro
<alitis4> how i can turn it on ?
<morghanphoenix> I can watch commercial DVDs, update my iPod, even take files off of it but I can't listen to audiobooks or read ebooks from the library.
<ricanelite> Good morning all, Is there a new Firefox I think 2.0 that came with the new Edgy release this past thursday?
<morghanphoenix> So there's no way to play the wma files windows media player is supposed to automatically decrypt.
<alitis4> morghanphoenix, try mplayer
<morghanphoenix> Allready tried, says they're encrypted.
<morghanphoenix> And I do have the codes properly installed.
<morghanphoenix> *codecs
<sam_> hey can anyone tell me where i can get w32codecs ?
<Jucato> !w32codecs > sam_
<sam_> i have tried apt-getting it
<Jucato> sam_: in the RestrictedFormats, there are instructions on how to get it
<Jucato> you can't apt-get it
<alitis4> guys, i run kmix, i make some changes,... but they dodn't save... why
<morghanphoenix> not aptable
<Kiongku> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sam_> thanks!
<radek_> when u have probs try ubuntu forums
<sam_> that was quick..
<Jucato> hm.. I already sent the factoid in a PM...
<radek_> someone here uses VLC Player ?
<xsacha> grr any idea why my glxgears would suddenly drop 50% and it just feels slower without anything changing? went from 13700/5 to 9600/5 fps :(
<twosouls82> a good day to you all :)
<Gaz> hi
<morghanphoenix> Edgy?
<xsacha> yeah edgy
<Gaz> does anybody here know how about mplayer in Opera?
<xsacha> but i havent done an update or changed xorg or anything, gah
<morghanphoenix> seems to be more than a few glx problems, it's why I'm still on dapper.
<lukkien> Hello to all
<Gaz> hey lukkien :)
<xsacha> naah i had 13000 on edgy, it just dropped to 9000 for no reason
<lukkien> Does somebody now how to install flashplayer
<xsacha> which tells me something has changed, but i dont know what
<Jucato> lukkien: look for the flashplugin-nonfree package. you need to enable multiverse
<xsacha> Jucato: no 64-bit version right? :P
<lukkien> thanks
<Jucato> xsacha: none. :(
<morghanphoenix> They should really launch the page that tells you how to do all that as soon as you get a fresh install up and running.
<xsacha> using firefox32 with flash right now, but would like 64-bit version so i can use konqueror
<Jucato> only way to get that is through wine...
<xsacha> there was some flash plugin in repositories, but they just crash whenever something is on the webpage that uses flash (crash the plugin, not konqueror)
<lukkien> I run now konqueror an i need the flash plugin
<lukkien> i need to now the pad /usr/lib/???
<Jucato> lukkien: what?
<morghanphoenix> What I need is a windows media player plugin that redirects them to mplayer or kaffeine.
<morghanphoenix> Is there something like that?
<morghanphoenix> I can play wma and wmv formats, but can't get them to run embedded.
<Jucato> lukkien: once you install "flashplugin-nonfree", in Konqueror, go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins -> Scan for new plugins. it will automatically be detected
<Gaz> morghan, i've the same problem here
<Gaz> trying to get mplayer installed, and working, in opera
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: mplayer doesnt do it? have you tried vlc?
<morghanphoenix> I usually use konqueror, but have opera around for the few pages konq can't seem to handle properly.
<xsacha> mplayer is *meant* to do wma/wmv, the quality -- i dont know
<Jucato> isn't there an embedded mplayer of sorts for Konqueror?
<xsacha> yes
<morghanphoenix> I will play them if there's an option to download or open the file directly, but won't play them as plugins, mplayer I mean.
<slow-motion> hallo
<Gaz> can i get an embedded one with opera, maybe as well?
<xsacha> can opera use netscape plugins?
<Gaz> i think so
<twosouls82> yep xsacha
<morghanphoenix> Yes, and mozilla ones too.
<xsacha> well should work fine
<Gaz> only.... it doesn't
<Gaz> :(
<twosouls82> you should add the plugin path to Opera's config thought
<paines> hi
<twosouls82> -t
<Gaz> twosouls: how do i do that?
<paines> I just installed the amd64 version. I cannot execute 32 bit apps !?!?! what happend ?
<twosouls82> lemme install Opera :\
<xsacha> Gaz: are you getting: pluginwrapper exited cleanly with exit code 1 during plug-in detection ?
<Gaz> um...
<Gaz> heh :D
<Gaz> very very new to linux
<twosouls82> xsacha: that means good
<xsacha> paines: do you have linux32? allows you to run 32-bit apps..
<paines> xsacha: yes. same
<twosouls82> Gaz, installed.. looking into it
<thaven> Hi. I recently moved from Mandriva to Kubuntu, but i have a little problem now. Kubuntu is loading the acx driver for my wlan card, which is not correct. Actually there seems to be no good linux driver, but it works nice with ndiswrapper. How can I get Kubuntu to automatically load ndiswrapper at boottime instead of the acx driver?
<morghanphoenix> ns4pluginproxy
<Gaz> thanks :))
<morghanphoenix> That, flash and java on mine, still no embedded wm-whatevers.
<twosouls82> Tools -> Preferences -> Advanced (tab) -> Content (on the left) -> plug-in options
<twosouls82> Gaz ---^
<morghanphoenix> Any specific plug-in I should have?
<twosouls82> there you can add the path to the paths, it is semicolon seperated
<morghanphoenix> I have the ns4 thing, isn't that it?
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: you have mplayer plugin and restricted formats it should just work, what's the error?
<Gaz> trying out :)
<morghanphoenix> No error, it just doesn't play.
<twosouls82> Gaz, this is my path '/usr/lib/opera/plugins:/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins:/usr/lib/browser-plugins:/usr/lib/firefox/plugins:/usr/lib/netscape/plugins-libc6'
<morghanphoenix> Plank white box saying plug-incontent, where the plug-in should be running.
<twosouls82> ooops, no semicolons :p
<Gaz> installing mplayer from adept, and mozilla-mplayer thingy
<Gaz> heh :)
<paines> xsacha: ia32-libs were missing
<twosouls82> Gaz, I thought you already had it
<xsacha> :P
<xsacha> there is 3 different packages you need for linux32
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: try Real Player
<Gaz> i do now
<twosouls82> great
<Gaz> lets have a try :)
<twosouls82> Gaz, lemme know if you don't succeed
<Gaz> ok
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: is mplayer working at all? like can you view anything on a webpage with mplayer?
<morghanphoenix> Okay, I was trying to avoid that since I converted all my rmvb files.
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<morghanphoenix> MPlayer is working fine, it was just wm-whatevers that wouldn't play.
<Gaz> mplayer no work :(
<morghanphoenix> And I play the files with mplayer, just some sites don't have the option to open the file directly.
<twosouls82> Gaz: have you installed the codecs it uses to play?
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: you have all of these packages: w32codecs mplayer mozilla-mplayer and libdvdcss2?
<Gaz> twosouls82: yeah
<Gaz> from automatix2
<Gaz> the multimedia codecs
* twosouls82 doesn't like the automation scripts, they're buggy... try to learn how to do it yourself
<xsacha> morghanphoenix: you should never have to open the file directly, it'll play inside the browser if you have mplayer plugin detected by browser
<twosouls82> Gaz: what doesn't work?
<mefisto__> Gaz:  you need the other codecs from automatix2, for w32codecs, etc
<Jucato> warning: not all bash scripts might work in Edgy
<Gaz> well, when i load a video, be it mpeg quicktime or wmv, a blank box is there
<thaven> morghanphoenix: kaffeine starter plugin something for you? it will play embedded videos in Kaffene instead.
<twosouls82> !restrictedformats | Gaz
<ubotu> Gaz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<morghanphoenix> anybpody know a fast-loading site to test the wma playback, think it's fixed now.
<lukkien> when i want to install de adobe flash he ask me the the path
<alitis4> guys
<Jucato> lukkien: did you even follow the link that was PM'd to you?
<alitis4> guys, i can listen my micro, only if turn the the volume high
<alitis4> what i should do ?
<Jucato> !flash | lukkien
<ubotu> lukkien: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> lukkien: you don't have to (maybe not even recommended) to install the one from Adobe directly
<mos> hy everybody
<mos> what is su?
<Jucato> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<morghanphoenix> Well, that was much better, had to ctrl+alt+esc it when I tried to load a plug-in that time.
<Gaz> still not playing
<Gaz> i've installed the totem plugins as well
<morghanphoenix> And now opera's not even loading.
<morghanphoenix> trying cli launch to see if I get errors.
<flaccid> i get this when trying to run opera opera: Module initialization failure. No memory to complete operation (-2)
<flaccid> just upgraded to 9.1
<flaccid> hmm
<morghanphoenix> Stupid lock files
<esaym> hey when fdisk is forced to run due to an unclean unmount, where does it log info too?
<esaym> after it ran it put some red text out but i didnt get a chance to read it before it rebooted
<softmaster> can Kaffeine play rm & rmvb files?
<Jucato> softmaster: yes. rmvb definitely
<softmaster> how
<Jucato> just needs the w32codecs
<Jucato> or is it libxine-extracodecs... hm...
<Jucato> probably both :)
<softmaster> how to get win32 codecs
<eilker> hi people what do i need for lan ? samba etc ? i have modem one pc one laptop, i wanna share each other?
<Jucato> softmaster: download and install the w32codecs .deb file. um.. works only on 32-bit machines
<Jucato> !w32codecs > softmaster
<Kiongku> hmm
<Jucato> softmaster: see the link that was sent to you. the RestrictedFormats page
<Jucato> there are instructions there (scroll down a bit)
<Kiongku> after sam now softmaster
<Kiongku> lol jucato u must put up a bot for that :p
<Gaz> do i need to restart opera after installing new plugins?
<mos> when i try to run adept it says conversation whit su failed
<Kiongku> gaz probably
<ccomp5950> Gaz: yes
<Jucato> Kiongku: there already is
<Gaz> heh
<softmaster> ok thanks
<Gaz> lol dint think of that :{
<Jucato> !w32codecs > Kiongku
<eilker> hi people what do i need for lan ? samba etc ? i have modem one pc one laptop, i wanna share each other? laptop is suse, pc is kubuntu...
<mos> i'm quite new at this..
<Dr_willis> eilker,  if both pc's have a network port.. 1 single crossover network cable will do it.
<Dr_willis> eilker,  or 2 normal cables and a switch/hub.
<Dr_willis> eilker,  when you say 'modem' you mean a dial up modem?
<eilker> adsl modem
<Dr_willis> and how is it connecting to the pc?
<eilker> by ethernet to both of them
<eilker> it may connect ?
<Dr_willis> you both of them>
<Dr_willis> You got 2 cablec comming from the dsl modem to the 2 pcs ?
<eilker> i yes sir exactly
<esaym> oh crap, i ment fsck, where does fsck log to?
<Dr_willis> the dsl modem has 2 network jacks then? that somthing ive never seen befor.
<eilker> it has 4 ports
<Dr_willis> thats a nifty thing then...
<Dr_willis> must be a dsl modem and router combined.
<eilker> yes sir, sorry it is adsl router
<Dr_willis> get on pc #1 check its ip, check #2 see its ip..  then see if #1 can ping #2 :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I have one like that too. but I can't determine whether it's a multi-port modem or a router
<eilker> ping is ok i already tried
<Dr_willis> If they both are on the same router/network.. they are networked... :)  and you got a lan.
<Dr_willis> eilker,  so.... what was the problem then? Lol.
<eilker> Dr_willis: i cant see files
<Dr_willis> 'see files' is not the same as networking. :)
<eilker> Dr_willis: i mean i can ping but i cant enter to another pc
<eilker> Dr_willis: i cant take files
<Dr_willis> you can use the sshfs, or fish:// feature of konqueror (if you got ssh installed on both pc's) to transfer files around
<Dr_willis> fish://username@hostname
<Dr_willis> of fish://ip.of.the.other.box
<eilker> Dr_willis: what about kde public server
<Dr_willis> eilker,  there samba, then ssh, then nfs, as ways to 'get to' other  machine
<Dr_willis> i never mess with the kde public server.. not sure how it works.
<Dr_willis> I tend to use 'fish://'
<eilker> new linux user here:) samba is ok?
<eilker> let me try samba ?
<Dr_willis> samba can work.. but it needs a little setting up.
<rolando> hi
<Dr_willis> Each linux user needs a samba password enabled.. "sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME"   on each box.
<rolando> where is my HD when i boot with the kubuntu live CDp
<rolando> _
<Dr_willis> eilker,  in the konqueror address bar try the fish:\\ip# thing.
<eilker> oki sir
<rolando> what is the path_
<danny500> I have a question
<Dr_willis> roland,  i dont think they are mounted by default.  look in the storage media stuff and see if the icons are there... right click and mount.  they 'should' appear in /media/
<rolando> Dr_willis: that is what i thought but media is empty
<Dr_willis> i use so many differnt live cd;s
<danny500> do they make the game Stratosphere: Conquest of the Skies for Linux?
<Dr_willis> roland,  ya could always mount them manually
<danny500> or is it just a windows game?
<Dr_willis> danny500,  check that 'linux game tome' if it exists they should have info on it.
<rolando> Dr_willis: and how do i do that_
<danny500> ok
<Dr_willis> roland,  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1   (or similer)
<rolando> ok thanx
<danny500> thanx doctor
<Dr_willis> roland,  what are you trying to mount exactly? ntfs/windows/linux?
<BluesKaj> Howdy All
<Jonty> I reconfigured X using dpkg-reconfigure, and now all my keyboard layouts are gone. What can I do?
<Dr_willis> I got the Linux Game TOme in my 'bookmarks/rss feeds' :) so i see all the altest games
<eilker> Dr_willis: fish://10.0.0.12 is this ok ?
<Dr_willis> eilker,  been faster to try it and see. :P then ask.. lol
<Dr_willis> eilker,  try it and see.
<BluesKaj> Does anyone have a scanner connected and working in edgy or dapper , even ? Edgy doesn't see my HP3500c :(
<eilker> Dr_willis: it gave connect so that i asked:)
<eilker> Dr_willis: it gave connection error so that i asked:)
<Dr_willis> eilker,  heh - what error then? You may need ssh installed on the machines..
<Dr_willis> I forget whats installed by default these days
<eilker> Dr_willis: it gave connection error so that i asked:)
<Dr_willis> try 'ssh 10.0.0.12'  and see if ya can get over that way
<Dr_willis> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Dr_willis> its 'optional' so it needs to be installed. I think.
<Jonty> I reconfigured X using dpkg-reconfigure, and now all my keyboard layouts are gone. What can I do? Here's the keyboard section of my xorg.conf: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2371
<eilker> ok sir thanx:)
<esaym> anyone know off hand what is the ext3 tuning program command
* Dr_willis wonders what (Transitional Package) means.. and why it dont give the new names then.
<daftvader> hi
<esaym> something like extune or something
<daftvader> has anyone upgrade to edgy with problems?
<Jonty> daftvader: YES
<daftvader> i have heaps of problems
<BluesKaj> Jonty, sys/settings/keybrd & mouse
<Dr_willis> tune<tab> ---> tune2fs  tun
<Jonty> daftvader: I agree
<Dr_willis> I did a clean install of edgy. No big hassles
<Jonty> daftvader: But I managed to overcome them all. Try it
<Jucato> problems problems problems....
<tiger_it> daftvader: no...... but sometimes problems with dependecies suing aptitutude instead of apt-get
<daftvader> jonty for some reason I cannot run my linux on my k7 kernel
<tiger_it> daftvader: apt-ger: fine
<esaym> hey thanks Dr_willis
<daftvader> tiger_it i used apt-get but I received alot of problem, now my linux won't boot into kernel k7
<Jonty> BluesKaj: Where's that?
<esaym> you wouldnt know off hand where fsck logs to would you?
<daftvader> that's the smp kernel
<Dr_willis> - /var/log  would be my guess
<tiger_it> daftvader: sorry ........ I dindt try K7 kernel........yet
<esaym> cant find anything in there
<daftvader> well it boot in but nvidia cannot run
<esaym> slocate turns upo nothing too
<Dr_willis> if fsck is checking a partition.. and the partition is not mounted.. how can it log anything?
<Jonty> BluesKaj: If you're talking about Settings > Regional & Accesibility > Keyboard Layout, that doesn't work
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<daftvader> tiger_it: i cannot see my new usplash screen properly, it is stretched
<daftvader> and distorted
<esaym> it checked it when it booted, but yea i see your point..hmmmm
<rysiek|pl> asked that on #ubuntu, but got no answer: I have just managed to rm -rf /etc/ssl/ (now don't you *even ASK* how). how can I reinstall openssl so the config's are back on their places
<daftvader> what is wrong
<esaym> it gave an error in red text before it rebooted after checking, tryign to figure out what it was
<Dr_willis> wow.. a little bity comercial game for linux.. $19.95  Dirk Dashing: Secret Agent released for Linux  http://mygamecompany.swmirror.com/dirkdashingsetup_linux1_0.bin
<BluesKaj> bummer Jonty , sorry to hear that :(
<Dr_willis> heh.
<daftvader> ;(
<heinkel_111> something screwed up with my graphics in the upgrade to dapper...dark grey colours break up into petroleum-shiny greenpinkvioletstuff :(
* Dr_willis downloads the demo for the wife.
<Jonty> BluesKaj: There's no layouts available
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst | grep vga" and paste it here
<Jonty> Dr_willis: There's a demo? Cool! I just got 3D support working
<heinkel_111> i dunno what is the problem
<daftvader> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<Jonty> I reconfigured X using dpkg-reconfigure, and now all my keyboard layouts are gone. What can I do? Here's the keyboard section of my xorg.conf: http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2371
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: is that normal?
<Dr_willis> doh it crashed
<BluesKaj> Jonty, maybe a kde update ?
<daftvader> mate just use vista
<daftvader> lol
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: copy your /boot/grub/menu.lst to, say, menu.lst.orig, and sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst - delete every occurence of "vga=XXX"
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: vista? for what? waste 1GB opf RAM just to have transparency, when I have it with xgl and 300MB? :] 
<ubuntu_> join
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: I was kidding about vista. There is no occurence of vga, it has been commented out
<Dr_willis> Ok. Dirk Dashing crashed.. :)
<larson9999> still can't fathom why people consider transparency of windows an asset
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: hmmm... ok, let's try the other way around. what monitor do you have? lcd?
<mos> hy
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update is stuck at 'free.contrib.org' source
<mos> i'm back again
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: yes
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: it is ok in dapper
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: what is the default resolution for your monitor?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: probably PLF for Edgy is down
<sorush20> hi I keep getting the message that reboot and shutdown commands are not found any ideas?
<softmaster> can i use arabic subtitles for videos especially rmvb and xvid videos in kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> softmaster: yeah, you just need to use the correct font and encoding.
<mos> i ca'nt install anything..can someone enlight me?
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: it is the 24' monitor
<sorush20> why isn't the install cd using the live cd installation method. is that only available for the live cd or desktop cd?
<Jonty> mos: enlighten us as to the symptoms
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: but isn't the default res only get set after x get started?
<rysiek|pl> softmaster: you can set them in the configuration of your media player
<Jonty> mos: why can't you install anything
<softmaster> how to open the subtitle files
<mos> i try to run adept
<Jonty> mos: do you not know how or is it an error
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: this is the splash screen straight after grub
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: that's what we are just goiung to change :)
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: I know. I have it at 1024x768 for instance
<Jonty> mos: try kdesu synaptic
<mos> after i type my password it says conversation whit su failed
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: does your monitor handle 1024x768?
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: yes
* Jucato disappears from #kubuntu for a while...
<mos> i don't have synaptic installed
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: just to check if you know what I am talking about, i am refering to the usplash screen that loads thing up before xserver
<softmaster> how to open the subtitle files
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: or the login screen
<BluesKaj> bbl
<softmaster> and what is the proper encoding for arabic?
<mos> i'm using the alternate package of daper drake
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: yes, I am refering to the resolution that usplash is being displayed at all the time :)
<sorush20> does the alternate cd or the desktop cd have the live cd on it?
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: cool, how can I change it so that it is displayed properly
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: ok, in tha menu.lst file you have stanzas, try adding "vga=791" to the end of the "kernel:" line of the stanza that defines the boot option you use
<softmaster> any helper here ?
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: I suppose your monitor can't handle the resolution uspolash is being displayed by default, so we'll change that to 1024x768 this way
<rysiek|pl> softmaster: google for it, if you use it yoiou should know.
<daftvader> try adding "vga=791" to the end of the "kernel:" - what does that mean
<daftvader> can you give me an example
<sorush20> did anyon even see my question..
<sorush20> this channel is becoming really bad..
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: moment
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: BEFORE: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-k7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: AFTER: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-k7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=791
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: REMEMBER TO BACK THE MENU.LST FILE BEFORE DOING THIS, thank you :)_
<daftvader> yep already backup
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. you may want to try 'vga=ASK' (or ask)   and seeing what options are  allowed
<Dr_willis> also closer to the top of the menu.lst is a location to set the vga= line for all new kerneles.. if you do a update-grub your change/edit will be overwritten.
<Dr_willis> You can ALSO edit the grub menu/entrys on the fly at boot time by hitting escape  (to see the menu) then E to edit the lines.
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: my nvidia also doesn't seem to work with 2.6.15-25-k7 kernel anymore after edgy
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: it used to work with dapper
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: you'll need to reinstall it.
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: I mean nvidia
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: yes i used apt-get
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: it said it is already updated
<daftvader> rysiek|pl: and is latest. How do I reinstall nvidia with edgy again?
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: don't know about nvidia (ATI user here) but I use the installer from ATI's website, nod the drivers from the repos
<danny500> How do I install a .run program?
<rysiek|pl> *not
<daftvader> ah i see
<Dr_willis> sh whatever.run
<Dr_willis> actually may be better to use
<daftvader> I'll reboot and check the usplash and I'll let you know
<Dr_willis> bash whatever.run
<daftvader> thanks for the help so far rysiek|pl
<rysiek|pl> daftvader: nop
<danny500> in the terminal
<Dr_willis> of course. :P
<danny500> ok thanx brb
* Dr_willis wonders where else you were planning on typing that. :)
<sorush20> is anyon even hearing me?
<Dr_willis> sorush20, moo! :)
<Dr_willis> sorush20, eh sonny? what ya say?
<esben> sorush20: I don't believe the alternate CD has the live CD, no
<esben> Dapper didn't, anyway
<Dr_willis> the DVD  has both live and alt install on it..
<danny500> dr. it didn't work
<danny500> Dr_Willis, this is were it is , /home/danny500/Desktop/dominions3demo_installer.run , how would I type this into the terminal to install it?
<rysiek|pl> danny500: bash /home/danny500/Desktop/dominions3demo_installer.run
<tommy> Hi jemand hier der deutsch kann?
<danny500> ok I'll try that hold on
<Jonty> or chmod +x /file/you/want/to run then /file/you/want/to/run
<Dr_willis> gee i would just cd to the Desktop :)
<Dr_willis> what theres a domonions3 demo?!?!
<Dr_willis> Cool!
<rysiek|pl> tommy: #ubuntu.de
<tommy> thx
<Dr_willis> i looked for that game at the stores the other day.
<danny500> it say's:
<danny500> bash /home/danny500/Desktop/dominions3demo_installer.run
<danny500> /home/danny500/Desktop/dominions3demo_installer.run: /home/danny500/Desktop/dominions3demo_installer.run: cannot execute binary file
<danny500> now what?
<BluesKaj> is there a command that lists all connected, recognized hardware and auxiliary devices in Edgy?
<Dr_willis> cd to where its at...
<Dr_willis> chmod +x thatfile
<Dr_willis> ./thatfile
<danny500> ok I'll try that then hold on
<danny500> it just goes to another blank text area and does nothing, now what?
<Dr_willis> im still trying to fidn a download site.
<sorush20> where are the recommened isos for the cds on the download page?
<Dr_willis> you ran ./dominions3demo_intaller.run
<danny500> o so you can install it your self and tell me how ou did it?
<sorush20> via bittorent
<danny500> yeah
<Dr_willis> all the (#*@&*@ download sites i can find are in russian
<danny500> go to goggle and look up Dominion 3, thats what I did
<doph089> how long is the startup-time for kubuntu?
<danny500> 4 hours
<doph089> from i turn my pc on to when its ready for use
<danny500> joking depends how fast your computer is
<sorush20> much longer that windows
<zarephath> anyone in here running PPC architecture?
<doph089> say a pretty new pc (Conroe E6600, 4 gb ram, 7900gs)
<danny500> thats a really hard question to answer when we don't know what you have in your computer
<Dr_willis> danny500,  figure that.. the homepage was not the #1 google hit.
<danny500> lol
<Dr_willis> downloading now... 13 min.
<BluesKaj> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/610released
<Dr_willis> wait.. download failed...
<Dr_willis> *joy*
<danny500> lol
<danny500> I'm using a 550MHzP3 , 256MB SDRAM, 8MB intergrated graphics card with intergration up to 256, and I downloaded that file in 2 minutes
<Dr_willis> http://www.gamershell.com/download_15828.shtml
<danny500> man my computer sucks
<Dr_willis> 2 min? wtf server did ya yse..
<danny500> hold on I'll find it
<Dr_willis> OR did the download just SEEM to dwnload.. whats its filesize. that may be the issue
<Dr_willis> http://www.gamershell.com/download_15828.shtml
<Dr_willis> 97.28mb
<danny500> yeah
<danny500> well actually mines 97.3mb
<zarephath> Dr_Willis: Is it turn based?
<Dr_willis> joy - the download went from 145 mb/s to 9  to 0
<danny500> no RTS
<Dr_willis> zarephath,   not sure. :)
<danny500> like AoE
<zarephath> danny500: You replying to me? Real time strategy?
<danny500> yeah
<zarephath> Ahhh..kewl
<Dr_willis> since i cant get it downloaded.. dont look like i will ever find out.
<zarephath> Dr_Willis: :-(
<LockUp> I've Esperanza CD-R (not CD-RW) - x16 x32 x56.
<danny500> what type of connection you have?
<Dr_willis> http://www.shrapnelgames.com/Illwinter/Dom3/1.htm
<LockUp> What does mean the second parametre?
<Dr_willis> cable modem
<danny500> yeah, thats the one I used
<danny500> http://www.shrapnelgames.com/Illwinter/Dom3/1.htm
<Dr_willis> http://download.shrapnelgames.com/downloads/dominions3demo_installer.run
<danny500> I use a cable modem to, I have a 7MBps connection, you?
<Dr_willis> i can max out at about 400-500kb/s ive seen. :)
<Dr_willis> but it dont matter what i can do - if the servers aint giving it to me
<soulrider> hi everyone
<danny500> 0.5MBps !!!!
<jcf_from_ar> Hi. All repositories seem to be down for me. adept freeze "waiting for headers". sources.list are checked. Any idea?
<soulrider> i download at 50 KB/s :P
<Dr_willis> if the server is only letting you get 10k/s thats all ya get. :(
<Dr_willis> servers seem to be the bottleneck these days
<BluesKaj> DL-ing the edgy ISO at 525kbs...quite good
<zarephath> Dr_Willis: It seems to be grabbing it fine for me...U want me to DCC it to you when I am done d/loading? I don't have a fast upstream but it will be consistent
<Dr_willis> Heck that URL isent even starting the download...
<danny500> man, I downloaded a music cd yesturday and It came in at 3000KBps!
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: Depends what mirrors you use.
<zarephath> danny500: What type of connection do ya have?
<Dr_willis> wget http://download.shrapnelgames.com/downloads/dominions3demo_installer.run
<danny500> cogeco 7MBps
<sorush20> why do I keep getting the message that command not found reboot and shutdown ?
<danny500> high speed
<Dr_willis> NOW im getting it at 300 K/s
<danny500> good
<Dr_willis> i even asked about that game at a store last week... they never heard of it.
<BluesKaj> danny500, where are you in canada...near sudbury here ...using sympatico UHS dsl
<Dr_willis> :)
<mirshafie> since i upgraded to edgy only /home and /media will show up in different fs dialogs, such as ktorrent save location, firefox dialogs et.c. what the hell is this? and how can i fix it?
<Dr_willis> mirshafie,  thats a feature.
<danny500> I live in Welland Ontario
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<mirshafie> Dr_willis:  that feture sucks!
<Dr_willis> mirshafie,  remove the /.hidden file or edit it.
<mirshafie> ok
<dalbirdy> has anyone here used vmware on there kubuntu machine?
<Dr_willis> mirshafie,  tell the devs..  you can always enter the whole /path/to/things
<Dr_willis> dalbirdy,   i use vmware server all the time
<zarephath> Dr_willis: Like to run windows :-O
<dalbirdy> how can I get the sound to work inside vmware....running win xp?
<danny500> how do I change the colour of my chat name?
<BluesKaj> is there a command that lists all connected, recognized hardware and auxiliary devices in Edgy?
<Dr_willis> zarephath,  i use win98 under it at times
<zarephath> dalbirdy: Did you install the soundcard in the virtual machine?
<Dr_willis> dalbirdy,  not sure.. i dont think sound works on my w98 vmware setup either.
* twosouls82 likes the feature, not the way it is being used though.. seems handy for dualbooters
<zarephath> If you have sound in Linux you *should* have sound in VMWare
<dalbirdy> it shows that i have a sound blaster
<Dr_willis> sound works under vmware in my linux sessions.. but w98 dont seem to want to play sounds..
<dalbirdy> which i do ....an audigy 2
<zarephath> Hmmm...I have always had sound in VMWare on linux
<dalbirdy> i am also having issues getting usb recognition
<zarephath> That is running windows
<zarephath> dalbirdy: I am not sure about the level of driver support for the Audigy 2 in linux...if it is fully supported more likely to run in a virtualized environment
<dalbirdy> my main system is Kubuntu
<dalbirdy> everything works VERY GOOD
<danny500> Why is Apple/Mac being so C@cky in their commercials?
<dalbirdy> except running vmware i get no sound or usb
<twosouls82> ask them
<dalbirdy> somthing to play with i guess until i get it to work
<BluesKaj> cuz they think they're immune to the problems that MS windows has securitywise and otherwise
<Lynoure> dalbirdy: that's how wmwore is, if I remember right
<danny500> It's making me angry cause they keep saying that theMac can do this and the Mac can do that but Windows has been doing all those things for years
<twosouls82> so?
<twosouls82> ads sucks always
<dalbirdy> it patsy fies my wife so i guess that is good enough
<mirshafie> just thought i should thank you Dr_willis, the hidden files thing has annoyed me for a long time. thanks
<twosouls82> s/sucks/suck
<danny500> really they should keep there mouth shut because that really scares off potential buyer's
<Lynoure> dalbirdy: it's meant to be for services, mostly, so it (apart from possibly the for-fee desktop version) there is no usb or sound on it. Not a fault of Ubuntu, but a decision of WMware company
<BluesKaj> danny500, it appeals to ppl's 'pride of ownership" ...read snob appeal, as well
<danny500> yeah
<dalbirdy> so they do have ways to make it work if you pay for it.....that sucks!!
<BluesKaj> well windows does the same
<danny500> not as bad though
<Lynoure> dalbirdy: they have to make their living somehow
<twosouls82> they all do
<twosouls82> that's commerence, this is freedom
<Dr_willis> mirshafie,  i kind of like it.. but it should be a per-user setting.. and that .hidden file MAY reappear when you upgrade/update
<dalbirdy> I prefer kubuntu anyway my wife just cant seem to grasp it....so she wines until i do something that she can handle
<danny500> see Mac is trying to belittle windows by throughing cheap shoots at them on TV but Windows has never done that to Mac
<Dr_willis> mirshafie,  perm fix i hear is to make a blank one.
<danny500> Windows minds there own business
<BluesKaj> I don't see any linux ads on TV , except maybe on "Call for Help"
<danny500> thats because Linux can't afford it
<sistemas> good morning to all people
<Dr_willis> Linux dont need to. :)
<danny500> notice how Linux is free
<twosouls82> :\
<danny500> I like Linux for everything except games
<twosouls82> welcome sistemas
<sistemas> I am peruvian and I a user of Kubuntu 6.06
<BluesKaj> exactly...now you get it , danny500 :)
<danny500> no viruses, can't go wrong with that
<Dr_willis> I was telling guys at work..  if sony would come out with a "special Linux-Everquest OS" would you change if it gave you better EQ performace? they all yelled YESS!
<Dr_willis> :)
<danny500> lol
<Dr_willis> Playing Second Live under Linux at the moment... i still dont see the point of the thing.
<mirshafie> Dr_willis: i wouldn't mind it if there was a button or something in the k dialogs so that you could view the dirs when you want to. but i just commented every line of .hidden out, it did the trick.
<Dr_willis> mirshafie,  under firefox dialog i just click that one button ent tyoe the /path/whatever.  :) out of habbit i guess
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, is there a command that lists all connected, recognized hardware and auxiliary devices in Edgy?
<danny500> Linix should make an OS that can take and use system files from any OS install disk like a windows xp install dvd for example
<Dr_willis> lspci gives a lot of them
<Dr_willis> kde has that hardware tool in its control-center
<dako> How do you change permission for a folder in your home directory?
<Dr_willis> dako,  i use 'chmod ' command but you can right click and properties I think as well
<danny500> so pretty much this new OS will be Linux mac and windows all at once
<sistemas> since many weeks, I have problems with the sound
<sistemas> I can listen music in a browser
<sistemas> but I can't listen in my desktop
<dako> The problem that I am having is that I made a share folder for my wife to dump pictures into then I copy them to a external USB drive. The main folder belongs to me but the folders inside belong to user nobody
<dalbirdy> sistemas: what os are you using?
<Dr_willis> a samba share dont use the permissions that way i think.. I tend to just make a 'public' share for people to dump things to.
<Dr_willis> but i dont use the kde 'shareing' feature. i go old-skool and edit the samba.conf
<Dr_willis> :)
<dako> I used a trick from a web site, is the setup wrong, or should I have done it a different way?
<Dr_willis> not sure what trick ya did. :)
<dako> I am going through SWAT to use this setup
<dalbirdy> sistemas: what os are you using?
<Dr_willis> i just edit the samba.conf and make a 'public' share.
<shadowhywind> hay all, i was wondering if anyone else is having problems with hibernate with Edgy?
<shadowhywind> my hibernate "pretends to hibernate" it locks the screen, turns the monitor off, and then it turns it back on.. any ideas?
<dalbirdy> i am using dapper....and so far i have had no issue with hibernate
<sistemas> I using firefox
<dako> I tried to do that on the external USB, but I could not dump files into it from the laptop that is running windows
<Dr_willis> chmod +x dominions3demo_installer.run  && ./dominions3demo_installer.run
<shadowhywind> i had no issues with hibernate in dapper eather
<KennyTheFreak> I was wondering if anyone was having problems with upstart with edgy...
<sistemas> and I use Amarok to reproduce mp3
<dalbirdy> does anyone have any issue of making an audio cd out of mp3's....
<Dr_willis> k3b needs a mp3 thing loaded to do so.
<dalbirdy> i was so i converted the mp3 to ogg and it made an audiio cd for me
<Dr_willis> well i got the DOmoniosn3 demo working. :)
* Gaz has soo many problems with edgy :P
<Dr_willis> dalbirdy,  the kubuntu faq - mentions the exact package needed to get k3b to read mp3's
<larson9999> is it just me or do most people think buying ring tones is moronic?
<sistemas> I tried to test the sound in the system settings
<sistemas> but nothing
<dalbirdy> Dr. Willis...where do i get this mp3 thing....what is is called?
<soulrider> dalbirdy: you gotta installa  package to do that
<sistemas> I don't have son
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  my cell phone can use mp3's as ring tones.. but the NEW ones cant
<soulrider> larson9999: i thgink it is moronic :P
<dalbirdy> ok
<Dr_willis> dalbirdy,  the KUBUNTU FAQ has a chapter on mp3 packages to install
<soulrider> my cell can only use MIDI :(
<dalbirdy> im going there now
<sistemas> I but why does I have sound in the browser but not in my dektop
<dako> I don't have a samba.conf file
<dako> what sound driver are you using>
<KennyTheFreak> either im deaf or my sound driver doesnt work...
<sorush20> !rescue
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<dalbirdy> found it thanks
<sorush20> the rescue is not exactly rescuing my system from booting in to busy box
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: won't your system boot up properly?
<KennyTheFreak> wheres the alsa-base config file?
* KennyTheFreak doesnt remember
<daftvader> hi
<daftvader> can anyone tell my where i can get my linux kernel source
<dalbirdy> works great thanks....Dr. W
<daftvader> what repository?
<dako> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zero_1> hello pips!  this kinda might be OT here but i was researching on this opensuse kickoff menu and been trying to build it w/ no success.  some ubuntu users were able to successfully build it,i assume from svn sources.... anyone knows which version it was?
<dalbirdy> under the terminal
<NeedHelp> can anyone tell me kdm wouldn't show up on the display (its in the process tree) after i upgrade from dapper drake to edgy eft
<dalbirdy> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<gnomefreak> zero_1: you mean slab?
<zero_1> um yeah
<sistemas> I 'm in alsamixer
<sistemas> and it shows me that surround is off
<aurora_> help.. how to change owner database automatically from mysql to my user account everytime i create database
<dalbirdy> you have to be sudo to make the kernel headers install
<administrator> how can I update mu kubuntu?
<administrator> my
<Dr_willis> ok.. i dont think i want to buy Domonions3  :)
<Dr_willis> I though there was also a new game out.. Savage3 ?
<dalbirdy> apt-get dist-upgrade
<zero_1> umm...my bad,the one on opensuse 10.2 beta
<dalbirdy> for administrator....do this in the terminal....apt-get dist-upgrade
<NeedHelp> can anyone tell me why kdm wouldn't show up on the display (its in the process tree) atfer i upgrade from dapper drake to edgy eft
<administrator> thanks
<shadowhywind> so does anyone have any ideas on why my hibernate would pretend to hibernate and not shutdown?
<dalbirdy> i guess by default gdm is the chosen boot manager
<administrator> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<administrator> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<dalbirdy> you have to be su
<BluesKaj> Strange , my cpu is supposed run at 2Ghz , but according to the k-info center list the speed at 1Ghz ...what gives ?
<dalbirdy> type the same thing but put sudo at the beginning
<aurora_> administrator: start with sudo
<administrator> sudo?
<daftvader> i need help: I cant get my k7 smp to run with Xorg after edgy eft upgrade
<dalbirdy> example........  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<administrator> oh
<daftvader> i am using nvidia
<dalbirdy> then give it the password
<shadowhywind> how werid is this error, sudo shutdown -r now -> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 29 09:31:39 2006
<aurora_> help.. how to change owner database automatically from mysql to my user account everytime i create database
<administrator> it didnt do anything...
<administrator> 0 updated...0 blah blah
<dalbirdy> what exactly do you want to do?
<NeedHelp> can anyone tell me why kdm wouldn't show up on the display (its in the process tree) atfer i upgrade from dapper drake to edgy eft
<dalbirdy> if it said 0 updated it is already up to date
<administrator> update the whole kubuntu...i get random crashes and i think an update woul work
<dalbirdy> have you tried using the program automatix2
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<daftvader> automatix doesn't work with edgy
<dalbirdy> it doen't update the whole kubuntu but it will help you update the latest kde
<Zerb_Riss> Automatix can cause loads of other problems anyways
<daftvader> man this is really making my cranky
<dalbirdy> i have had no problems with it personally
<daftvader> *me
<sorush20> no TheGateKeeper I keep getting botted into sandbox.
<Zerb_Riss> dalbirdy, I've had luck with it on two installations but it ruined one
<jxn> is there a way to get aiglx work on a dual screen setup?
<NeedHelp> adminstrator, how owuld i update the whole kubuntu, i changed all of the repositiories in /etc/apt/sources.list from dapper to edgy. ran sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dalbirdy> come to think about it that is what i did too!!........thanks needhlp for jogging my memory
<Zerb_Riss> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Zerb_Riss> you need to get more packages
<sistemas> Any help?
<daftvader> can some one please help me to get 2.6.15-27.k7 smp to work with my nvidia card
<daftvader> argh
<gsuveg> Riddell: are you here ?
<daftvader> so annoying
<daftvader> it used to work under dapper
<daftvader> now it doesn't work with edgy
<Zerb_Riss> daftvader, what is it doing?
<daftvader> Zerb_Riss: it cannot startx
<Zerb_Riss> does it give you any errors?
<jxn> i would downgrade to dapper and wait for a working driver
<daftvader> Zerb_Riss: yes it does, it said that the x module is not compatible with the nvidia
<daftvader> something that x module has the version of 1.08774
<Zerb_Riss> what card do you have?
<daftvader> 7800 GTX
<daftvader> GFerce 7800 GTX
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: ok I don't know if this is of any help, but I was getting the same thing after installing another distro & wanting to also boot back into the original, problem turned out to be me making mistakes in menu.lst
<daftvader> the thing that annoys me is that the system works fine under dapper
<Zerb_Riss> daftvader, hmm... I have a 7600 GT and it works fine under Kubuntu Edgy
<daftvader> i think upgrading to edgy change the X modulle
<Zerb_Riss> does it work with the nv driver?
<shadowhywind> where are the power settings located in edgy now? like the hibernate settings?
<daftvader> yes but do you run a k7 smp kernel?
<sorush20> TheGateKeeper:
<sorush20> I missed you reply
<Zerb_Riss> good p[oint, but your problem has to do with the X server, not the kernel
<daftvader> it works ok with a 2.6.15 kernel but I have an AMD x2 4800+ dual core
<daftvader> yes
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: ok I don't know if this is of any help, but I was getting the same thing after installing another distro & wanting to also boot back into the original, problem turned out to be me making mistakes in menu.lst
<daftvader> so how do I downgrade my X-server
<daftvader> to dapper
<Zerb_Riss> you shouldn't need to
<Zerb_Riss> do you have xserver-xorg and kubuntu-desktop installed?
<daftvader> well I am on kubuntu destop atm
<daftvader> but using a kernel 2.6.17.10-386
<sorush20> I never changed the menu list but I don't think that is the problem.. I do get the correct boot up but I get into sand box..
<sorush20> TheGateKeeper: you mean the grub menu
<Zerb_Riss> daftvader, ah, so you're smp configuration is the only one with problems?
<daftvader> if i changed to a 2.6.15.27-k7 smp it doesn't run kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: yep
<daftvader> yes that is right
<daftvader> but the question here is that it used to work perfectly in dapper
<daftvader> the kernel doesn't change
<daftvader> the nvidia driver doesn't change
<Zerb_Riss> daftvader, yah I had a problem like that back when Dapper first came out, but it was with a nic card
<daftvader> Zerb_Riss: but the funny thing is my friend
<daftvader> when I boot into with my 2.6.17 kernel, nvidia version is 8774
<daftvader> but when i boot with my smp kernel, the system said that nvidia module is version 8762
<daftvader> so why?
<Zerb_Riss> heh no clue... do you have any upgrade candidates in apt?
<daftvader> what do you mean by upgrade candidates
<dalbirdy> if i was to upgrade to edgy....do you think it would mess up my vmware setup?
<Isoss> Hey guys. I am having some problem with my konqourer. when I try to open system:/ it freezes .. and if I hesitate to close it and force it to terminate I might need to restart my system!
<Isoss> any idea what couldn the problem be?
<jaba_vg> #kubuntu-es
<jaba_vg> como se va ayi?
<daftvader> how do i find my nvidia verison in the command line?
<daftvader> *version
<sistemas> When I loading my desktop
<sistemas> ,there appear 12 crash reports
<sistemas> aobut i/o  buffer failed
<Kiongku> dalbirdy: probably.
<sistemas>  I use dmesg | grep -i falil
<sistemas> fail
<dalbirdy> i think i am going to leave it just like this for a while....
<sistemas> and show me cdrom fail
<sistemas> Do anybody know the solution?
<weedar> Is there a way to turn off holding back packages, in other words upgrade ALL upgradeable packages?
<Kiongku> weedar: enable everything in ur sources.list
<Zerb_Riss> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<Isoss> sorry got disconnected. any help concerning my problem?
<weedar> Kiongku: How do you mean? There are no lines that are commented out (except for actual comments)
<Zerb_Riss> weedar, apt-get -u dist-upgrade|grep ^' '|xargs apt-get -y install
<Kiongku> lsoss: what u mean by system:?
<weedar> Thanks a bundle Zerb_Riss, I'll have to do some thinking to understand what that actually did :) (but it works)
<Isoss> root
<Kiongku> hmm
<sistemas> please I want to solve this problems
<Kiongku> ya need to learn those things myself.. argh.. codes..
<Zerb_Riss> weedar, it just gets a list of all the package names that apt-get -u dist-upgrade return, greps through it for package names, then runs apt-get install on the results
<Isoss> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the program to no avail! it doesn't seem broken!
<Isoss> but maybe it's a configuration problem!
<weedar> Zerb_Riss: okay. I get alot of dependency errors though (and the -y installs anyway)
* Kiongku moves away and looks at his own problems with e17
<Zerb_Riss> weedar, if you're upgrading to Edgy from Dapper you should follow these instructions exactly
<Zerb_Riss> !upgrade | weedar
<ubotu> weedar: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<weedar> Zerb_Riss: I already upgraded from dapper to edgy, using the informatinon on kubuntu.org - just that alot of python packages were held back
<Zerb_Riss> weedar, okay, it should be fine then
<buff> could anyone tell me how to update sources.list on kubuntu 6.10   ?
<Isoss> buff: edit it
<buff> how ?
<Isoss> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sistemas> other question
<Isoss> or use any other editor instead of nano
<sistemas> I have a integrated video card PCchips
<sistemas> Can I install openGL
<buff> yes but what to type ?
<Ash-Fox> !soundcard
<Isoss> buff: what do u need to update exactly?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buff> i mean ap-get isn't working
<sistemas> No is a integrated motherboard PCchips
<Isoss> buff: please explain the problem!
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, probably not, you're probably stuck with MesaGL
<buff> ok, i wanna to install xchat but when i type 'sudo apt-get install xchat' it isn't working
<Isoss> buff: what error or out put do u get when you try to instal xchat?
<sistemas> I want to use openGL with my integrated video card
<sistemas> Can I do that?
<Zerb_Riss> probably not
<buff> lsoss  'couldn't find package'
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, what kind of card is it?
<buff> i think i need to enable repositories but i dont know how
<NeedHelp> i followed the guide for updating from dapper drake to edgy eft in kubuntu, and when i run startx i get this error - (module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)) and (Failed to load module "ati" (Module requirement mismatch,0)) and (no drivers available)
<sistemas> Do you know whats PCchips?
<sistemas> Do you know what's PCchips?
<Isoss> xchat is a universe package. do u have your universe repositories activated in your sources.list?
<Isoss> enabled*
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, that's the kind of motherboard you have
<sistemas> yes
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, we need to know what kind of card is integrated onto it
<buff> lsoss no
<buff> tell me how
<NeedHelp> i followed the guide for updating from dapper drake to edgy eft in kubuntu, and when i run startx i get this error - (module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)) and (Failed to load module "ati" (Module requirement mismatch,0)) and (no drivers available)
<Kiongku> NeedHelp: its a lot of hasssle to upgrade. just do a clean install
<buff> or give a link pls
<Isoss> buff: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zerb_Riss> NeedHelp, you may need to reinstall the ATI driver
<Kiongku> darn we need to put a warning sign in those upgrade pages
<NeedHelp> which package is the generic ati driver in
<Isoss> buff: you may edit it with kate instead of nano
<buff> yes but what should a type
<buff> yes but what should i type
<Isoss> something like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<Isoss> are u using dapper?
<buff> no
<buff> 6.10
<Isoss> then what?
<sistemas> I don't know what type is it?
<NeedHelp> sweet
<Isoss> hmmm .. I am still on dapper. go to ubuntuforums and check the repositories forum for your problem
<sistemas> It's a pentium 4 motherboard
<Isoss> I guess you might just need to change from dapper to edgy, not sure though
<sistemas> it's has  a Intel 845GL/GV chipset
<ubuntu_> hi. what's the login+password for the kubuntu edgy live cd? i *think* the username is "ubuntu" but i can't find the password. i need to log out once to reload some settings, but i can't log in again.
<Kiongku> !bzip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bzip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kiongku> ubuntu: never knew it had any login and password?
<Kiongku> !bzip2
<ubotu> bzip2: high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.3-3 (edgy), package size 259 kB, installed size 484 kB
<ubuntu_> Kiongku: well, it logs in automatically when you boot, but i need to log out once and then back in.
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, then all you can use is the default i810 driver with MesaGL
<Kiongku> leave all blank XD?
<sistemas> buff
<ubuntu_> Kiongku: ubuntu (gnome) automatically logs back in after 10 seconds, but kubuntu doesn't
<sistemas> What Can I do?
<Kiongku> duh...
<ubuntu_> Kiongku: leaving it blank didn't work, but thanks for the tip :)
<Kiongku> flaw in the system
<jaba_vg> como voy a kubuntu-es
<sistemas> dime estas usando konversation
<jaba_vg> si
<sistemas> a ya
<Kiongku> ubuntu_: may be u'r only option is to redo it :(
<sistemas> si ps
<sistemas> por defecto
<sistemas> carga ese canal
<sistemas> ingresa esto:
<Zerb_Riss> !es | sistemas
<ubotu> sistemas: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> Kiongku: hm yeah perhaps. i was hoping for an easy solution. :) thanks
<sistemas> I know that ubotu
<sistemas> I have in Intermediate English in my college
<sistemas> Well
<sistemas> I want to install openGL in my integrated video card
<Kiongku> ... check what chipset it is.
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, your integrated card's driver doesn't have native OpenGL support
<Zerb_Riss> the i810 driver
<sistemas> it's Intel 845GL/GV
<ecokiller> while testing the DVD, I cant get kubuntu to connect to my home network
<yacoob> is there any del.icio.us and filterset.g integration for konqueror?
<slow-motion> re
<ecokiller> cant enable the wirless
<sistemas> <Zerb_Riss>
<sistemas> It means that I can't use openGL in my card
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, what are you trying to enable OpenGL for?
<sistemas> I want to enable OpenGL for Mupen64
<sistemas> The graphics are very bad
<shadowhywind> i think i might have found my hibernate problem, when i try to hibernate i get Some modules failed to unload: nvidia, hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override).
<sistemas> with my native graphics libraries
<Zerb_Riss> sistemas, yah it's likely because it's using MesaGL
<Zerb_Riss> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mulder> Back again. Hello all. I need help with a few things, and I have been trying hard, but with no success
<sistemas> How change MesaGL to OpenGL?
<mulder> anybody who could kindly help me please?
<sistemas> Any ideas?
<mulder> wow everybody must be at the beach! :-)
<Isoss> hey guys .. yesterday I checked the new mandrake distro, and I was amazed by the 3d desktop it has with it's kde ... isn't there a similar one for kubuntu?
<xsacha> lsoss you mean beryl?
<Isoss> maybe!
<Sharketor> hello
<xsacha> cube and wobbly windows?
<TheGateKeeper> !upgrade > TheGateKeeper
<MetaMorfoziS> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<MetaMorfoziS> ragh
<mulder> I need some help please people!
<Sharketor> is there in kubuntu something like "show desktop" in windows?
<xsacha> ctrl+alt+D
<Isoss> I installed 3ddesktop from ubuntu repos, but dunno how to get it to work! but anyway, I've been told that it's not as cool as the one in mandrake
<xsacha> lsoss: im assuming you mean beryl, join #beryl -- anything in mandrake is possible in any distro
<Sharketor> xsascha: tnx
<xsacha> i dont think 3ddesktop is what you want :S
<Sharketor> and a tats'
<mulder> first, I need to remove the sidebar on the left, don't know how it got there!
<sistemas_> well guys
<sistemas_> I wait a solution
<sistemas_> I guess that it exits
<sistemas_> I have to go
<Sharketor> and a key to do it?
<cps1966> you can put icon in task bar also for desktop
<|vince|> hello
<some0ne> 'morning
<Isoss> ok xsacha, I'll check it ... anyway, I need to konw how 3ddesktop works!
<mulder>  but I have this grey bar on the left of my screen with a few icons...I want to remove it. How can I do that?
<cps1966> right click bottom panel and add applet show desktop
<Isoss> I can't find it in my menu
<|vince|> its me from myspace willy
<mulder> oh yes done :-)! Thank you cps
<mulder> now...more serious stuff :-)
<xsacha> 3ddesktop says it requires a window manager compatible with the GNOME pager standard -- unsure
<mulder> I have an audigy 2 zs card, but it isn't recognized. as well as my logitech camera and canon printer.
<bionic> hello..I just installed kubuntu, but after reboot grubs says, "Grub Loading stage 1.5. Grub loading please wait error 17". I have bootet with a live cd now and im looking at the menu.lst.. Got no idea what may be wrong. Can anyone please help?
<mulder> the first one is important. Somebody knows how I can have that card recognized?
<cps1966> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mulder> well my intel hda onboard card is working...but I want the audigy to work instead.
<cps1966> look above
<Isoss>  #bery1 isn't a channel!
<xsacha> lsoss: beryl with an "L"
<cps1966> #ubuntu-glx
<xsacha> when you see a channel name you can click it to avoid typos
<Sharketor> how can i do automatic login'
<Sharketor> ?
<Ahmuck> why  ??
<[GuS] > Hi prople! anyone knows how to fix this bug? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kcontrol-autostart/+bug/67609
<ecokiller> does anyone know how to get the wep password key thats already saved on computer?
<xsacha> Sharketor: using konversation?
<Sharketor> no, login in kubuntu
<xsacha> Sharketor: or you mean KDE login?
<Sharketor> just that
<Isoss> oops
<Isoss> ok
<Sharketor> the second one
<siddharth> i am using ubuntu 6.06, kernel version 2.6.15. for a project, i need to install kernel 2.4.22. Is it possible to compile and install 2.4.22 and have both kernels coexist peacefully?
<xsacha> Sharketor: go to System Settings->Advanced->Login Manager
<Sharketor> ok thanks
<xsacha> Sharketor: in "Convenience" tab there will be auto-login
<Sharketor> it's a great chan
<siddharth> as in: can i do the development on 2.6.15 (use it to hack the 2.4.22 kernel) and then compile it and install it and boot into it?
<Sharketor> I'm using gaim, but sometimes it disconects. Why?
<xsacha> no idea :P i use kopete
<Sharketor> kopete too
<siddharth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287951
<siddharth> please help!
<Sharketor> it doesn't send message
<Sharketor> it gives me error
<Zerb_Riss> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<flo_> how can i make akregator see the flash plugin that i have already installed? i'm on a gnome desktop
<siddharth> #servers
<xsacha> never happened here, don't know what it could be Sharketor
<nickv111> Hi. For some reason, amaroK on Ubuntu 6.10 will not play my mp3 files. I can play Ogg, but not mp3. It simply skips over all of the MP3s
<nickv111> How do I get it to play mp3?
<xsacha> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickv111> Thanks.
<Sharketor> ok
<kay_> anyone knows a good and easy music make program?
<mulder> strange I have the sound but no image in kaffeine when I play AVI files!
<nickv111> Okay. I am using the xine lib for amaroK, and I still cannot play mp3s even though I installed a bunch of the packages noted on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<xunix> help.. how to chmod my ntfs partition in my kubuntu
<xunix> it's say read only file system
<knapper> dudes
<knapper> how do I add something to startup on kde?
<xsacha> xunix: ntfs write isn't so hot right now, but if you want write: kdesu konqueror /media  then right click on the drive and properties->permissions change user from root to your login name
<mulder> Dear me I feel like I am trying to sell carpets on a persian market! avi files don't play in kaffeine, is there any better player for kubuntu?
<xunix> xsacha: ok,
<exhale> if i wanted to develop with QT, what do i need to download?
<xsacha> exhale: the QT headers, probably KDE headers, KDevelop
<Homer> you don't need kdevelop!
<xsacha> haha ok ;)
<exhale> :/
<exhale> i have never programmed before, i just wanted to try it out
<Homer> oh
<xsacha> when you compile it'll tell you if you're missing something
<Homer> use kdevelop
<Homer> and buy a book
<Homer> lol
<b0ysc0ut> can i use Gnash to play flash movies?kuz i got a AMD64 and macromedia dosent support 64 bit's
<exhale> i cant apt-get it :(
<Homer> apt-get install kdevelop
<exhale> is kdevelop replaced with kdesdk-scripts?
<Homer> an do seach for "qt" in adept
<Homer> download like everything
<exhale> it says kdevelop is replaced
<xsacha> dont need transitional ones or QT4 ones (unless you're going to be making for QT4)
<Lynoure> Sounds like a lot of overkill if he has never programmed anything before
<exhale> ...
<ecokiller> anyone know how to retireve a wep key password on a computer?
<xsacha> exhale: http://women.kde.org/articles/tutorials/kdevelop3/ and join some programming channel
<mulder> Ok bye anyway.
<yacoob> kdevelop is only for C/C++?
<Homer> no
<xsacha> ignote the "women"
<xsacha> ignore*
<yacoob> Homer, good, I was about to add 'poor exhale' if he was to tackle C :>
<xsacha> well he said he wanted to do something QT related?
<exhale> i cant seem to get kdevelop from the repos, says its aged and perhaps replaced with kdesdk-scripts
<xsacha> he could of course just mess around with QTDesigner and barely do any code -- just follow that tutorial for eg. :)
<yacoob> xsacha, but there are qt bindings for other languages? or not?
<Homer> yes many
<xsacha> for java, ...
<Homer> python
<Homer> ruby
<xsacha> telepathy
<yacoob> the last one is good.
<yacoob> Lemme try visualising an evil qt dialog on xsacha screen, hrmph....
<juaaaa> archangel_ you have got msn
<keins> was
<juaaaa> keins you have got msn
<juaaaa> leandrosanchez_607@hotmail.com
<juaaaa> copy
<juaaaa> and paste
<keins> wo bin ich
<stamen> hi
<juaaaa> stamen hi
<stamen> I want to ask,
<juaaaa> bay copy my msn
<stamen> is Edgy a stable version of the new
<stamen> kubuntu
<stamen> is it stabel as dapper
<stamen> is it stable
<exhale> yes otherwise they wouldn't have released it as a final version
<xsacha> yes, it was released final 2 days ago
<stamen> ok
<stamen> which repositories I must use to download it
<stamen> without downloading the CD
<stamen> or I have to download it
<xunix> xsacha: it's says => X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<sorush20> hi i keep getting to the message that can't access job control tty turned off what do I do?
<exhale> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<xsacha> !ntfs | xunix
<xunix> xsacha: i still can't chmod my ntfs
<ubotu> xunix: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<stamen> 10x
<xsacha> hmm thats to view, just wait.. ill find a page
<xunix> ubotu: yup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xunix> ubotu: i try to chmod my ntfs partition
<exhale> lol...
<exhale> xunix: its a bot
<xunix> oOo
<xsacha> here xunix: http://bisqwit.iki.fi/story/howto/ntfs/
<xunix> hahaha
<xunix> ok
<xsacha> write to ntfs means you cannot change filesize
<darkfinal> Does anyone here know about the "Synth devices: Not enabled in config" issue?
<stamen> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<xunix> xsacha: so i can't edit my file in my ntfs ?
<xsacha> you can, but the filesize cannot change
<stamen> what I have to do, if I want to upgrade my dapper from the new Edgy CD
<xunix> is this same with FAT32 ?
<jack_> I've started Adept and wanted to check my repositories a find a lot of grey text on that page.  Are those all delete-able?
<stamen> did somebody do this
<jack_> a=and
<xsacha> no not same with FAT32
<xunix> xsacha: ok.. thx
<xsacha> you can read and write to FAT32 from almost every operating system that exists
<[Deathmaster] > stamen:  i think u need to download the allternate install cd
<[Deathmaster] > i downloaded the install one
<stamen> ok
<[Deathmaster] > i didn' work
<xunix> so its better change my ntfs to fat32 ?
* FabioNET is away: Gone away for now.
<stamen> 'Deathma
<stamen> and what to do after downloading it
<xsacha> xunix: you can turn ntfs to fat32? ok
<stamen> does it know whta to upgrade
<stamen> this alternate Cd
<xsacha> xunix: i know you can turn fat32 to ntfs but didnt know reverse
<omicron> hi there.. i am not able to activate us alt-intl keyboard layout on kubuntu edgy using kcontrol. does anybody know how to get that working?
<xunix> yap
<nutshell42> could someone point me to the paragraph in the (k)ubuntu mission statement that reads "at no point shall this distribution betray its proud history by shipping with a working partitioner"?
<nutshell42> dapper hung when trying to actually mount the partitions
<nutshell42> eft tells me "no root file system" for reasons I don't understand
<xsacha> hehe, the partitioner worked for me but i used fdisk anyway so i could use reiser, bootloader didnt work though but i wanted lilo anyway
<nutshell42> I'm not sure how it's implemented so I may have been unfair to the partitioner
<nutshell42> the problem is not actually partitioning the disk
<nutshell42> but specifying the mount points
<SHRIKEE> lol
<SHRIKEE> busted
<nutshell42> or more precisely, choosing the root partition and giving it the mount point "/" doesn't seem to satisfy the installer
<xsacha> nutshell42: would that be an extended partition? tried a primary?
<nutshell42> it complains "no root file system"
<nutshell42> xsacha: it's an extended, but:
<SHRIKEE> i believe you need atleast a / and a /boot
<nutshell42> a) I have a primary /boot partition
<nutshell42> and
<xsacha> dont need a /boot
<nutshell42> b) if that's really its problem (i.e. it doesn't like extended partitions and doesn't accept the /boot) then that would be one useless error msg
<xsacha> hehe, i think it just doesn't like extended partition as root
<nutshell42> oh and the /boot partition is active
<nutshell42> so it can't even be that
<SHRIKEE> is /boot a primary partition>
<SHRIKEE> ?
<xsacha> yes
<nutshell42> yes
<SHRIKEE> k
<exhale> does it matter though? linux doesnt care
<nutshell42> if it doesn't like extendeds as root at all
<exhale> k
<SHRIKEE> i ' ve read somewhere that /boot needs to be a primary partition
<exhale> well thats why all my partitions are primary :P
<xsacha> but you can only have 4 primary partitions :S
<exhale> true
<exhale> i dont have more than 3 though
<nutshell42> is there an install guide somewhere?
<nutshell42> the doc on kubuntu don't seem to contain one
<SHRIKEE> whats wrong with default partitioning
<jerp> 15 minutes later: okie doke, I'll take the lack of response to my question to mean that you don't think I took a shower this morning and not that I had a stupid question.
<blackflag> hello all :)
<nutshell42> SHRIKEE: that I'd have to delete 160gigs worth of perfectly fine partitions just to amuse kubuntu?
<nutshell42> =P
<SHRIKEE> hmm thats sily
<SHRIKEE> silly
<xsacha> i just scrolled up an hour and didnt see your message jerp :S
<cps1966> had to resort to debian java packages to get it to work
<xsacha> oh you're jack_
<jerp> yeah :)
<blackflag> I just upgrade from dapper to edgy and I want to know where I can find the new hardware database manager ?
<xsacha> dont get your question
<jerp> xsacha: I'm just yanking your chain, or anyone elses along with ya
<SHRIKEE> isnt edgy an older version?
<jerp> nevermind
<xsacha> edgy was released 2 days ago
<SHRIKEE> ah i see, nm
<jerp> xsacha: I'm just a pathetic newb
<Trollinator> So what?
<Trollinator> you're a newb, you're still expected to think for yourself...
<jerp> a helplessly pathetic newb
<jerp> Trollinator: what's a help channel for?
<jerp> to swap recipes?
<Trollinator> To give hints so that one can find the solution by himself... not more and not less
<SHRIKEE> stop calling yourself pathetic, idiot
<SHRIKEE> youre not
<Kiongku> u should note that all helpes here are volunteers.. no one is obliged to help out to the end thought it may sounds rude
<jerp> :)
<Kiongku> helpes/helpers
<xunix> ok guys.. enough for this day.. sooo tired :D
<xunix> bubyee
<johey> Anyone using Vice C64 emulator? apt-cache show vice tells " This package does not contain the various ROM images needed to actually use the emulators but includes a script which will attempt to download them from a number of well-known locations." Ok, but where is this script located and how do I run it?
<some0ne> .
<darkfinal> I've installed kubuntu-desktop in my Ubuntu installation since I've got bored of Gnome... and everything works perfect with KDE now, but I have NO sound...
<jerp> After having read the greyed out text and taken time to consider it's meaning I have reconsidered and retract my inquire.  Thanks it's been a pleasure doing business with everyone. :)
<SHRIKEE> ..
<darkfinal> ALSA recognises both my sound cards (an AudigyLS and an integrated AC97) but there's no synth...
<some0ne> darkfinal, Run kmix.
<darkfinal> I have it running... but the synth list is empty.
<some0ne> Hm
<some0ne> That may have something to do with arts.
<some0ne> Don't know.
<some0ne> What kind of sound hardware you got there?
<darkfinal> Copy/paste from KInfoCenter:
<darkfinal> Audio devices: 0:NVidia CK804 (DUPLEX)  1: USB Audio  2: CA0106 (DUPLEX)
<darkfinal> Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG (???)
<RawSewage> I found a nice feature on Konversation today:  F6  (URL Catcher)
<larson9999> johey: i use vice but i don't use that feature.  i use roms i downloaded
<johey> larson9999: Ok.
<johey> larson9999: Where do you put the roms then?
<larson9999> johey: you can put them anywhere you want.  there is a dialogue that asks you what file you want to attach to which device
<johey> larson9999: Hmm. As I start x64, it just quits with a message "C64MEM: Error - Couldn't load kernal ROM `kernal'. Machine initialization failed."
<larson9999> johey: yeah, i got that too.  hmmm, i haven't used vice since i upgraded to edgy.
<larson9999> johey: have to fix that.  i use vice a lot
<johey> larson9999: Ok. I'll google for it for a while then.
<SHRIKEE> is it any use to upgrade to edgy, from dapper?
<SHRIKEE> or are there no big changes
<ubuntu_> Hello, I'm switching from Ubuntu Dapper to Kubuntu edgy, but I'm having a problem with the installation. Right now I'm in the prepare mount points screen, the root directory is set but when I hit continue I get this: No root file sistem.
<nutshell42> SHRIKEE: well, it fixed old problems and replaced them with a completely new set of things that desperatly need to be fixed =P
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<SHRIKEE> sounds bad
<nutshell42> btw. installation seems to be working no, deleting and recreating the partition seems to have helped
<nutshell42> ubuntu_: I had the same problem
<SHRIKEE> thats good nutshell42
<nutshell42> you have to delete the old root partition
<nutshell42> and recreate it
<Zerb_Riss> how do I change the allowed screen resolutions??
<SHRIKEE> sounds like a newer version of /boot needs to be made...
<Zerb_Riss> the stupid thing is only letting me use 1024x768
<ubuntu_> nutshell42: Ok thanks I'll do that.
<nutshell42> Zerb_Riss: in the system settings?
<nutshell42> if it doesn't allow you higher resolutions there
<ubuntu_> nutshell42: do you know why is that happening?
<nutshell42> ubuntu_: because it's fubar =)
<SHRIKEE> ubuntu_: version change probably
<SHRIKEE> nutshell42: what kinda trouble you run in while using edgy? instead of dapper
<joe_> anyone know how to install flash nine.  I just started using kebuntu yesterday and all the tutorials aren't working for me
<nutshell42> Zerb_Riss: most likely the autodetection didn't work all that well
<SHRIKEE> as of yet im not running into bugs or anything, im using dapper
<SHRIKEE> joe, linux does not have flash nine afaik
<nutshell42> SHRIKEE: that was just a joke; I've never seen a newer version of an OS that didn't just replace the old bugs with new ones
<nutshell42> if it's a great update it reduces the number and severity
<nutshell42> but nevertheless =)
<SHRIKEE> right, nutshell42 i know that, but still. is it worth upgrading?
<Zerb_Riss> nutshell42, I installed the nvidia driver and in KDE's syste settings it says I'm still using the nv driver instead of the nvidia driver
<joe_> there is a new flash 9 beta test.  a lot of people have installed it correctly and it works
<SHRIKEE> beta...
<SHRIKEE> ah
<SHRIKEE> finally flash 9 :D
<nutshell42> SHRIKEE: I just tried the live-cd for half an hour and am now installing it; I really don't know
<Blacken> So...is it me, or is dist-upgrading STILL a bad idea?
<SHRIKEE> hmm k
<St_MPA3b> why kde is better than gnome? :)
<nutshell42> Zerb_Riss: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf - look for "nv" and replace it with "nvidia"
<TehUni> Blacken: broke a few things for me.
<TehUni> seems like a fresh install is the best idea, imo
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, you just have to follow the instructions
<ubuntu_> Does easyubuntu works for kde?
<Zerb_Riss> !upgrade | Blacken
<ubotu> Blacken: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<nutshell42> Zerb_Riss: although if you can't set a higher resolution it's more likely that your monitor wasn't configured properly by the autodetection
<Zerb_Riss> a bunch of packages were changed names
<St_MPA3b> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<TehUni> alot of python stuff is screwed up for me now...
<Zerb_Riss> TehUni, screwed up, or just being kept back?
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: Sigh. I love that attitude. I installed before they wrote that. I went through the packages and looked at the stuff. It's not "not following instructions" that causes an Edgy dist-upgrade to die in a fire.
<joe_> i've got the libflashplayer.so but have trouble putting it in firefox plugins
<TehUni> Zerb_Riss: kept back.
<Zerb_Riss> TehUni, follow the final instruction
<Zerb_Riss> !upgrade TehUni
<Zerb_Riss> !upgrade |ehUni
<ubotu> ehUni: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Zerb_Riss> !upgrade | TehUni
<ubotu> TehUni: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Zerb_Riss> sheesh lol
<lontra> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<SHRIKEE> that tutorial sounds easy enough
<nutshell42> joe_: what problems?
<TehUni> joe_: cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<St_MPA3b> plz say where kde is better than gnome...
<St_MPA3b> plz say where kde is better than gnome...
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, I realize that, but when they released the RC for Kubuntu they also said that there would be additional steps
<Blacken> SHRIKEE: It's very easy. The problem is that it doesn't always work.
<root> hi, i have very interesting problem, when i open kubuntu, in login screen , it doesnt accept my password, when i open console login, it accepts my password. how can i solve this ? my username is alex password is 123
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<SHRIKEE> not work as in
<Zerb_Riss> the Kubuntu team is working on getting update-manager working with Kubuntu, but until then it's going to be a bit more painful
<SHRIKEE> broken programs? or broken os
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: I installed it the day of Edgy "release." Oddly enough, Edgy's "release" is far, far more screwy than the Knots were.
<ruisu> yeah, um, does anybody know why in fstab, they used UUIS' instead of /dev/hda's?
<Blacken> SHRIKEE: In the case of my first install, the latter. My second, the former.
<SHRIKEE> ...
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, I had no problems when I followed the instructions in the RC email exactly
<TehUni> mmm
<TehUni> will try that now, thanks alot.
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: That's great for you. I've heard an earful of broken boxes.
<SHRIKEE> strange that it differs per user ;)
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, I have had some break, but they were all repaired through apt
<Blacken> ruisu: I have no idea whatsoever. It makeths no sense.
<root> people, how can i add new user to kubuntu **?
<Blacken> root:  adduser
<joe_> the package for flash 9 is flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55
<ruisu> Blaken:yes, and i think that broke my "other os" mount point...
<serenity> hi
<ruisu> hi
<SHRIKEE> sounds to me the upgrade is unstable
<SHRIKEE> *doesnt do it yet*
<serenity> is here someone with the RL name "Niels"?
<Blacken> SHRIKEE: In my experience, it's considerably more unstable than the *beta* CDs.
<Blacken> Well, no.
<Blacken> Edgy CDs seem to be working flawlessly.
<Zerb_Riss> SHRIKEE, if you follow those upgrade instructions you won't have any problems
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<root> Blacken: it says only one or two names are allowed
<joe_> how do I paste a file libflashplayer.so from my desktop to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Zerb_Riss> }
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: Don't lie to the people. "You PROBABLY" won't have any problems."
<ruisu> is it safe to write back with the hda's?
<Blacken> Maybe even "You MIGHT" not have any problems.
<Blacken> ruisu: Unknown, I wouldn't try it.
<SHRIKEE> blacken, i guess it depends on what programs you use if it works or not
<SHRIKEE> im using a fairly default install and nothing custom compiled
<ruisu> hmm, ok, thanks, ill mount manually
<ruisu> gbye
<johey> larson9999: They shall be in /usr/lib/vice and they can be found at funet. However, in that package one file name is misspelled (kernel instead of kernal) and one is missing (C64/chargen).
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, just because you had problems by not following the instructions doesn't mean other people will by following them
<root> hi, i have very interesting problem, when i open kubuntu, in login screen , it doesnt accept my password, when i open console login, it accepts my password. how can i solve this ? my username is alex password is 123
<SHRIKEE> lol Zerb_Riss
<Zerb_Riss> I've had no problems when following those instructions
<johey> larson9999: Have you any idea where to find that chargen file?
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: I was one of the people who was around when the instructions were BEING WRITTEN. I was one of the first people to try them on my second dist-upgrade. They DO NOT WORK for everyone.
<SHRIKEE> how long does the update take, Zerb_Riss?
<Blacken> Can I make this any more crystal bloody clear?
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, no because it's untrue.
<t> hello everybody
<Zerb_Riss> some people are having prob
<SHRIKEE> oh stop fighting you 2
<Zerb_Riss> lems*
<TehUni> mmm... it's safe to upgrade all these held back packages?
<SHRIKEE> what are held back packages?
<TehUni> python, mainly
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: I will direct you to ubuntuforums where...uh...most of a freaking bajillion people are having trouble.
<Zerb_Riss> 99% of them have unofficial repositories or didn't follow the instructions that the Kubuntu team released with the RC
<ivan> buenas, tengo un problema con el sonido despues de actualizar a dapper
<Zerb_Riss> TehUni, yes, it's recommended
<TehUni> ok, cool
<TehUni> thanks
<Blacken> They have unofficial repositories because there's no way AROUND having unofficial repositories.
<SHRIKEE> why are they held back?
<feldegast> TehUni: i found that the cdromupgrade upgraded python
<t> can anyone help me with a problem after upgrading > edgy
<SHRIKEE> grr
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, no, they have unoffical repositories because the Ubuntu team has legal restrictions on what they can include in theirs
<SHRIKEE> Zerb_Riss: how long does a web-upgrade take?
<ivan> i lost my sound after updating from breezy to dapper
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: Exactly. There's no sane way around having unofficial repos.
<t> >ivan no creo que hay tanta gente hablando espanol
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, and they want that software. It's always recommended to disable any repositories that are not official when you dist-upgrade
<Zerb_Riss> SHRIKEE, depends on your net connection. Took me about 20 minutes
<Blacken> And from a cursory look at Ubuntuforums, almost 50% of people had serious or system-breaking problems, and another 35% had "a few problems".
<SHRIKEE> i manage fine withouu iunoficial reps
<SHRIKEE> k , Zerb_Riss.. im gonna try and upgrade ;)
<SHRIKEE> bbiab
<Blacken> Hmm. I'm going to go out on a limb and say there are problems, seeing as how the numbers for Breezy->Dapper were never this bad.
<Zerb_Riss> I disagree
<Zerb_Riss> people are having more trouble because they aren't looking for or following the directions
<ivan> i have a ac97 sound card
<feldegast> ivan: that doesn't mean much.....what drivers does it use?
<Blacken> That's nice. Maybe it should be a more intelligent installer, then. As it is, the numbers of people who had broken systems (according to a Breezy->Dapper poll) was 4%. 4% to 45%. I wonder...
<johey> larson9999: I downloaded WinVICE and found the rom in there. Now it works.
<ivan> snd-ac97-codec i think
<feldegast> the cdromupgrade uses the core repositories, does the upgrade and then resets them
<larson9999> johey: i think it might be a plf thing.
<johey> larson9999: plf?
<larson9999> johey: thanks for the info
<ivan> i've tried with modconf to stop it but it tells my that it is in use
<larson9999> penquin liberation front
<Zerb_Riss> Blacken, maybe so, but update-manager isn't compatible with Kubuntu still. People who used update-manager in Gnome shouldn't have had problems
<johey> larson9999: Lol, yes. :)
<feldegast> ivan: try disabling it in the bios?
<Blacken> Zerb_Riss: And GNOME sucks. Next question! Seriously though--there is no excuse for having official distros that can't do something as simple as upgrading without exploding.
<larson9999> johey: it's down and i think i used to get vice from there.  maybe it included the rom
<larson9999> johey: anyway.  thanks for the info
<ivan> how can i know it?
<larson9999> on 2nd thought things don't seem exactly right.  i think i'll do a fresh install of edgy after all
<ivan> with breezy i had no problems
<Blacken> larson9999: That's the smartest way to do it (most unfortunately).
<johey> larson9999: I don't know about that... I'm using dapper and have not yet updated my system. Still I had those vice problems.
<larson9999> Blacken: well the upgrade did work and i don't see anything that i can prove isn't right but it just doesn't 'feel right'
<feldegast> ivan: i don't use onboard sound, i found it caused too much conflict with other things, not to mention took resources away from the cpu
<feldegast> try disabling the ac97 in the bios, then re-enabling it?
<johey> larson9999: Do you know if there is some alternative GUI for Vice? This lesstif thingy is, imho, totally unusable.
<larson9999> johey: where did you get vice from?
<feldegast> if it is an nforce board u might need newer nforce drivers
<johey> larson9999: multiverse
<ivan> ok, i'll try
<St_MPA3b> plz say where kde is better than gnome...
<ivan> thankyou
<joe_> I've always used windowsxp and have spent 3 days trying to simple tasks like installing flash so I can use metacafe.com would I be better off going to mepis or linspire?
<larson9999> johey: then it might be a plf thing.  i always got it from plf.
<johey> larson9999: Ah, so plf is a repository?
<larson9999> johey yeah.  has non free stuff
<larson9999> johey: and things that are in the 'grey area'
<t> hi, can so hlp me with a problem after upgrading
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: down to personal preference, if you are used to windows then you will probable find kde easier to get on with
<t> scrolling works terribly
<johey> larson9999: I see.
<johey> larson9999: Do you know if there is some alternative GUI for Vice? This lesstif thingy is, imho, totally unusable.
<DrZoot> i dont know why people always pidgeon hole kde as the "windows clone"
<larson9999> johey: so it wouldn't have an issue including the rom whereas ubuntu might
<larson9999> johey: i don't know.  the default worked for me.
<johey> larson9999: Ok.
<joe_> gatekeeper isnt kubuntu kde
<larson9999> DrZoot: because it looks like windows?
<t> hi, can so hlp me with a problem after upgrading - scrolling hangs terribly
<TheGateKeeper> joe_: kubuntu uses KDE as the default desktop
<DrZoot> larson9999: as far as im aware just about every gui ever made could be compared to windows, theres only so many ways you can solve the problem
<larson9999> DrZoot: sure.  but when just about everyone has used windows, that's what gets picked.
<feldegast> t which graphics drivers?
<bobbyyu> Hi, I'm having trouble setting up a network with my Windows computer. I am trying to share my Windows mounts and make it writable
<t> hmmm, how do i find out?
<larson9999> DrZoot: when you put the task menu at the bottom, have a sys tray on the right, have a quick launch on the left, and have a start button on the bottom left, you're going to be considered a windows clone
<some0ne> How do you find out what?
<feldegast> t what video card do you have?
<larson9999> DrZoot: notice gnome has most of those at the top by default and isn't as often called a windows clone.
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyyu: if you create a share on a windows machine you can use konqueror to navigate to it
<joe_> dr Zoot, I want to linux not windows, but the learning curve is taking too long, I've beenreading tutorials and forums and I can follow directions, but still cant accomplish in 3 days what it took my 10 seconds in windows to do.
<bobbyyu> I know that. But what about the other way around
<some0ne> joe_, What are you trying to do?
<bobbyyu> I want to create a share on the Linux machine so the Windows machine can see it
<joe_> someone, i was trying to install flash 9 beta plugin in firefox
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyyu: in that case you need samba
<some0ne> bobbyyu, Use samba.
<bobbyyu> So that the Windows mount on my LInux box can be shared to the Windows Machine
<t> s3 savage
<TheGateKeeper> !samba > bobbyyu
<johey> larson9999: I remove vice and compile it myself.
<t> its a t20 thinkpad
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyyu: install samba then go to system settings --> share & set the share up
<larson9999> johey: oh, that might do it as well.
<bobbyyu> I did all the basic steps
<DrZoot> joe_: heh, when i first started using linux i decided to drop myself in at the deep end and see if i could swim, my first ever distro was debian potato (2.x ??) with the craptastic text installer. Going from absolutely no linux experience it took 4 days and about 40 formats/installs before i got it right
<bobbyyu> But the trouble is, Samba doesn't allow my Windows machine to see what's in the linux box
<TheGateKeeper> bobbyyu: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Samba_Server
<t> ok ill try sth, thanks so far felde seeya
<joe_> dr zoot, is that supposed to encourge me, I'm pretty savvy on figuring stuff out, I just don't have the patience to go through all that.
<DrZoot> joe_: im not sure I was trying to encourage, linux is powerful and flexible but its nothing like windows, imho theres a totally different mindset involved
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)  -  Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<TheGateKeeper> joe_: ^^^^^
<lontra> anyone know how i can make kwallet remember my WEP for knetworkmanager
<DrZoot> joe_: its well worth the effort though
<TheGateKeeper> joe_: if you want a distro with loads of stuff pre-installed try kanotix
* feldegast just uses automatix2 to install most of the extra stuff
<DrZoot> i may be masochistic but my favourite distro is gentoo, I just cbf arguing with it to make all the hardware on my laptop work so I went with kubuntu for something different
<TheGateKeeper> feldegast: likes living dangerously lol
<feldegast> definatly :D
<joe_> kanotix, maybe. gotta go thanks
<LjL> !automatix | feldegast
<ubotu> feldegast: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<feldegast> ubotu: noted, it worked for me but i only installed a small number of components
<larson9999> anyone here running edgy and have wine .23 or .24 running ok?
<some0ne> larson9999, I'm using wine to run Fireworks 8.
<some0ne> larson9999, I don't know what version. But I'm running it. & I'm using the AMD64 arch.
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: your the 2nd gentoo person I seen in here today, using (k)ubuntu what's going on lol
<some0ne> Which is supposed to be extra hard.
* feldegast is not completly crazy....only a little
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper, I'm a Gentoo user as well.
<larson9999> some0ne: which version?  the on in the ubuntu repository or did you get it from the winehq repos?
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: I love gentoo but its just to difficult on a laptop
<TheGateKeeper> omg that's 3
* feldegast liked kororaa 0.2....
<some0ne> larson9999, I did some hackish things which you won't have to do if you're using a 32 bit system. The .deb package was from winehq.
<feldegast> but went with kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: what about kororaa or sabayon?
<some0ne> DrZoot, I'm using it on a laptop right now. =)
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: Setting up hardware in linux can be painful enough but when your travelling around trying to get your stuff to work with everyone elses its a nighmare (at least it was in my experience)
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: dapper or edgy?
<some0ne> Edgy.
<some0ne> I'm using Gentoo on the laptop, not Kubuntu.
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: I havent looked at kororaa in a long time, last i looked it was only a livecd dist, havent heard of sabayon
<some0ne> I'm using Kubuntu on the desktop.
<ubuntu__> Hi
<xsacha> well kororaa is a livecd, but it has install option
<DrZoot> yeah, its been ages since ive even looked at it
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: I am downloading via torrent to take a look
<zorglu_> xsacha: it has xgl already configured isnt it ?
<xsacha> yes
<DrZoot> im fairly happy with kubuntu atm, my linux roots were in debian so im fairly familiar with the setup
<xsacha> it was one of first distros to package xgl
<zorglu_> maybe i should retry it then. i would like to see what is xgl
<ubuntu__> so kubuntu or ubuntu_
<zorglu_> i tried it once before but it didnt want to boot
<mick-w> yoyo
<DrZoot> im actually happy to use the xserver ati driver and have working suspend, xgl makes suspend difficult
<xsacha> zorglu_: then it probably wont boot now either :)
<DrZoot> actually i think its fglrx that is the problem
<xsacha> i use aiglx/open source drivers
<zorglu_> xsacha: well maybe they fixed the issue which caused the boot issue. in theory my laptop graphic card is supported by xgl
<feldegast> zorglu_: Kororaa 0.2 has xgl on the cd, 0.3 has the prorietry ati/nvidia drivers removed so u need to install it before xgl will work on those cards
<DrZoot> o rly? works well?
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: my problem with edgy is I don't exactly trust what will happen if I try to upgrade, & firefox 2 has nobled all the extensions
<zorglu_> feldegast: i got a intel chip set 915
<feldegast> zorglu_: then u r set
<frankkm> My problem with edgy is that adept doesn't work correct
<zorglu_> my problem with edgy is the deceiving announcement :)
<feldegast> if you don't have nvidia/ati for graphics
<xsacha> yeah people complained about propietry drivers being packed with it
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: Yeah, I just upgraded Kubuntu to edgy and although the upgrade seemed to work there was alot of broken stuff
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: in the end i just nuked the system and did a clean install
<some0ne> Proprietary drivers are bad.
<feldegast> xsacha: which is strange cos lots of distro's did that
<TheGateKeeper> frankkm: use synaptic or possible kpackage, adept is awfull anyway
<some0ne> I'm involved in a business that will be selling Kubuntu / Ubuntu machines with Beryl installed as the default WM and we proudly have a no blob policy. =)
<zorglu_> some0ne: blob = ?
<larson9999> the only thing i can see that doesn't work for me in edgy is wine.  and the fonts look a bit off.  not so much bad just different than in dapper
<DrZoot> Why did they change adept in the latest release? I thought it was really good and now it seems like its been redesigned for children
<larson9999> i'm doing a fresh install anyway
<xsacha> wine doesnt work from upgrade?
<feldegast> some0ne: great, but xgl makes stuff not work (like adjusting display properties in kde)
<DrZoot> imo xgl isnt worth it yet, to many problems for a little bit of eye candy
<newmedian> Is anyone running daemontools (for djbnds) on Edgy? Edgy doesn't seem to be respecting my SV:123456:respawn:/command/svscanboot in inittab.
<zorglu_> DrZoot: it is why it is good on livecd :)
<mick-w> what new eye candy? new kde or something?
<larson9999> xsacha: doesn't for me.  it worked after 'apt-get upgrade' but not after 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: u'r kde user?
<zorglu_> DrZoot: you play with it but dont dammage box which must run
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: well I am not willing to do a fresh install every 6 months so I am now looking for a replacement that I can be happy with
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: yep
<some0ne> feldegast, AIGLX.
<some0ne> some0ne, Only ati's drivers force don't use AIGLX.
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: its not for everyone but I found that gentoo ages very well, upgrades tend not to break things but recompiling can be a pain
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: can u show me screenshot?
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: well it does seem that is where I am heading, other possibilities are kanotix (too much installed by default) or may be arch
<some0ne> zorglu_, Blob, as in closed source binary.
<axiom> kmail: is there any way to write inline links in outgoing messages?  Like <a href='http://google.com'>foo</a>
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: yeah that was another thing I loved about gentoo, it comes preinstalled with just about nothing, by the time your finished setting it up you know every single program on the system, no surprises
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: http://shots.osdir.com/
<larson9999> i was going to try gentoo but i figured i'd have less to compile if i went with lfs
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: ty
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: yw :-)
<St_MPA3b> Are here any firefox + beryl users?
<some0ne> St_MPA3b, Anyone who uses Beryl is most likely using Firefox.
<St_MPA3b> some0ne: i have but with em :(
<DrZoot> why is kdevelop not in edgy ><
<some0ne> St_MPA3b, What?
<xsacha> it is drzoot
<xsacha> in repository..
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: much as I like kubuntu, 2 things are driving me away, unreliable upgrade path, & it's slow compared to other distros
<DrZoot> yeah, its prolly my repos
<feldegast> xsacha: it was removed during my upgrade
<xsacha> install it again?
* feldegast might when it is needed again
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper, That's because it has to do everything.
<DrZoot> TheGateKeeper: yeah it is alot slower .... damnit the more I talk to you the more I convince myself I should go back to gentoo again ><
<xsacha> go to CRUX :)
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: I use firefox 1.5, not 2 because none of the extension work :-(
<david_> TheGateKeeper: it's slow because of the 386 kernel
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: i have the solution
<TheGateKeeper> DrZoot: try arch
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: install MrTech Locan Install and make all ext compataible
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: can u give me a list of extensions?
<david_> does anyone know where the 686 binary kernel has gone from (k)ubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> david_: well I wish they would they would provide an i686 varient
<david_> yeah, they used to
<Tm_T> It's all "generic" now.
<david_> I mean you can always apt-get kernel-source. with make-kpkg
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: well most important is google notes & bookmark sync
<david_> why have they removed the 686 build?
<ubuntu_> hey, i would like much to know how to update to edgy (am on dapper) is it by changing every dapper to edgy in the sources.list file
<ubuntu_> ?
<david_> ubuntu_ yep.
<feldegast> they removed the amd64 extra kernels too
<david_> then run apt-get update
<ubuntu_> ok thnx
<david_> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu_> bye
<david_> bye then
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: bookmarc sync -> foxmarks (it's really better).
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: and whats goodle notes?
<newmedian> When I upgraded to Edgy, by default it is giving me only 1 of my cores. If you do a dmesg|more early on I get WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached.  Processor ignored.
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: ok thanx, google notes <--- I miss spelt it
<david_> newmedian: for some reason it's running a very old kernel
<david_> we're not sure why they've changed this.
<david_> well
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<david_> it's a new kernel
<david_> but, compiled for old machines
<bobbyyu> Where can I find diskmounter? I need to write access my Windows mounts.
<axiom> Kmail links:  Guess not.  Go vote for this bug then.  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=136468
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: =/
<newmedian> david, I was hearing anecdotally that switching to the "generic" enabled more cores? but that people were experiencing issues with the "generic" one.
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: what google notes for?
<larson9999> that pastebin doesn't seem to allow screenshots.
<david_> newmedian: the only kernel build left is generic
<bobbyyu> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<david_> all others just point to that
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: I use it as a way of making notes particularly about linux as I pick up little tips, also means I have access to those notes on multiple machines
<newmedian> david, would you know anything about the new startup procedure for Edgy? It seems to be ignoring my SV:123456:respawn:/command/svscanboot line in /etc/inittab
<TheGateKeeper> david_: should I install linux-image-2.6.15-27-686 then ?
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: can u give me homepage? Can't google it o_O
<david_> TheGateKeeper: what cpu do you ahve?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: I see the new pastebin doesn't but the old one used to, yet another backwards step :-(
<TheGateKeeper> david_: on this Athlon XP2200+
<david_> you'd want k7 then
<david_> however, they seem to have not made 2.6.17 builds of all these yet
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: possible calling it Google Notebook, but amounts to the same thing: https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=notebook&passive=true&nui=1&continue=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Fnotebook%2Fdownload%3Fcontinue%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.com%252Fnotebook
<TheGateKeeper> david_: I got one of them too (k7)
<TheGateKeeper> david_: linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7
<ketsugi> How do I theme kdm in Edgy?
<ketsugi> I installed the kdmtheme package
<ketsugi> but I don't see any KDM theme item in my System Settings
<ketsugi> oh nvm
<ketsugi> I found it in kcontrol
<Marc_> if i uninstall kubuntu will i lose all my stuff on the drive?
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: it works for me
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: i mean extension
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: on Firefox 2 ?
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: no, on 4.2 :).
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: ofc on 2.0
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: just checking because someone told me otherwise the other day
<ketsugi> I can't seem to use Administrator Mode in anything
<TheGateKeeper> david_: you reckon I should install that?
<ketsugi> I get this error on the CLI: kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: No X authentication info set for display :1.0
<VanessaE> hiho
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: y... works...
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: woow
<ketsugi> Only happens when using Beryl
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: ok thanx for the info
<SHRIKEE> booM!
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: you new to kubuntu?
<CVirus> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: ^_^. i'm gnomer
<Ahmuck> azerus does not work in edgy ?
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: ahhh
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: 6th day in linux. Ubuntu is my 1st distib, i havent worked in any other
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: u use beryl?
<SHRIKEE> heh Blacken, i just upgraded with no troubles
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: collection of usefull bits & pieces I have found ---> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: nope I don't use beryl
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: ty.
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: yw :-)
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: u have tryed beryl?
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: I have looked at xgl seen videos & never bothered with it as it doesn't seem to serve any usefull purpose at least not for me
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: nope ^^^
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: cube is really useful
<TheGateKeeper> food, back is a bit...
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: imagine the cube with 4 viewports on it
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: and u can turn it
<xdemon> hi
<xdemon> i need help
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: it's fast ant nice
<St_MPA3b> xdemon: ok
<xdemon> !dosfschk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dosfschk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<St_MPA3b> xD
<SHRIKEE> where did powercontrol go, in edgy?
<xdemon> how i can skip noisy windows disk checking, dosfschk?
<TheGateKeeper> St_MPA3b: I know seen the videos, back in a bit off for food...
<St_MPA3b> TheGateKeeper: ok)
<SHRIKEE> wtf
<SHRIKEE> why is half of my acpi disabled in edgy :(
<jp__> Hi
<Blacken> SHRIKEE: Just run the helper application in the power config; it'll fix you up.
<SHRIKEE> i did, it wont
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ acpi -V
<SHRIKEE>      Battery 1: charging, 99%, charging at zero rate - will never fully charge.
<SHRIKEE> No support for device type: thermal
<SHRIKEE>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<SHRIKEE> what does that mean :S
<SHRIKEE> will never fully charge...
<SHRIKEE> wtf
<reon> Are the PLF repos down ?
<shadowhywind> hi all, i was in here the other day about nvidia not allowing me to start x after reboot. It comes up with no screens found, any ideas?
<rand_> lol pk je me retrouve ici moi
<wildchild> how do I locate share files with samba:
<wildchild> samba:/ ??
<reon> shadowhywind, try sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg or something liket that
<SHRIKEE> smb:/
<rand_> je comprend pas j'ai dmarr linux et il m'a connect d'office  ce chan
<shadowhywind> that will reconfigure back to kubuntu drivers, i need to use nvidia drivers
<SHRIKEE> blacken, i got the panels now, i needed to reload kcontrol
<reon> shadowhywind, have you installed the nvidia drivers ?
<shadowhywind> yes, thats the problem, there is a file that i have to delete and i don't remember which one
<shadowhywind> there is some confusion with kubuntu nvidia drivers and nvidia drivers
<reon> shadowhywind, are you using nv or nvidia drivers ?
<reon> shadowhywind, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929
<shadowhywind> i installed from the nvidia website, so i believe i am using the nvidia drivers
<bobbyyu> I used Diskmounter, and I can't mount the Windows mounts to be writable
<reon> shadowhywind, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929
<bobbyyu> Is there something I did wrong?
<wildchild> how can I install xgl or x (3d desktop) on kubuntu 6.10 ?
<felipe__> I can't find the nvidia-glx package in the repos, only the legacy drivers are in there.
<bobbyyu> Can someone help?
<reon> felipe, look at the 2 links I just listed
<felipe__> reon: ok
<reon> bobbyyu, why not just follow the procedure in the wiki
<bobbyyu> I did
<bobbyyu> Which wiki are you referring to?
<wildchild> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wildchild> can someone help?
<wildchild> this happened while I was installing java
<Ahmuck_> !lock
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | wildchild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> wildchild: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: you trying to apt-get while adept is open or something like that?
<bobbyyu> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: ohh
<bobbyyu> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wildchild> fdoving: tnx
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: use the konsol & apt-get to install java
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: should I install linux-image-2.6.15-27-k7 if I have an Athlon XP2200+ & will it add an option to menu.lst?
<bobbyyu> reon: which wiki are you refferring to?
<wildchild> is there another way to fix sun-java5-jre package beside sudo apt-get -f sun-java5-jre ?
<_ShoGo_> hi, has been kubuntu edgy released?
<TheGateKeeper> _ShoGo_: yep
<_ShoGo_> how can i update?
<DaSkreech> Live CD issue
<DaSkreech> _ShoGo_: sudo apt-get update
<_ShoGo_> DaSkreech, are u sure?
<DaSkreech> _ShoGo_: I don't know
<DaSkreech>  what' the problem?
<_ShoGo_> lol
<_ShoGo_> i answered about how to upgrade to edgy
<_ShoGo_> m8
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: new kernels will be added to menu.lst yes.
<DaSkreech> _ShoGo_: Answered or asked?
<_ShoGo_> yeah, asked
<DaSkreech> How do I see the boot messages in Edgy?
<_ShoGo_> sorry bout my english. I'm not a native english
<DaSkreech> !upgrade > _ShoGo_
<_ShoGo_> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<_ShoGo_> thanks
<DaSkreech> _ShoGo_: No problem just want to make sure I'm giving you want you want
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: do you have the -generic kernel? did you try linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 ?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<mr_> ghjghj
<DaSkreech> fdoving: esc on the usplash screen should give mteh bootm essages right?
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: downgrading to 2.6.15 isn't smart. is this edgy or dapper? (i've assumed edgy)
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: I have what ever came with basic install
<fdoving> DaSkreech: don't know with edgy. I don't boot very often, sorry.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: me either :()
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: ohhhh no I am still using dapper
<DaSkreech> I'm trying to use a Live CD to test someone's machine
<DaSkreech>  it was booting fine
<DaSkreech> then I moved the machine ot this house and now it won't boot
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: ah.. then try the -k7 one.
<fdoving> hmm..
<DaSkreech>  I don't know where the issue is cause the stupid usplash doesn't have meeasges
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: hmm that looks a bad idea after all
<fdoving> it should be one of the F-keys.. iirc..
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: i think you want -k7, why would it be a bad idea?
<Kiongku> hey guys know wher ethe equivalent of inittab is in kubuntu?
<fdoving> Kiongku: /etc/event.d/ - what do you want to do?
<Kiongku> fdoving: adding entrance login manager
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: I just looked at the moment I have 2.6.15-27-386 so if I move to the -k7 things should get better?
<fdoving> Kiongku: hum? how does that work?
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: i think so.
<Kiongku> fdoving: replaces kdm
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: right here goes, thanx :-)
<fdoving> Kiongku: why do you need to edit inittab (or the replacement) ?
<Kiongku> fdoving: just looking. still not sure of it
<rolando> hi
<rolando> how can i install a dep package using konsole?
<jende_> Howdy
<fdoving> roland: 'sudo dpkg -i package.deb'
<rolando> ok thanx
<g00lan> tjena
<Commander-Crowe> where is synaptics in Kubuntu?
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: nowhere
<Commander-Crowe> there isn't one?
<MasterEvilAce> use Adept
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: nope, but therefor we have ADEPT
<nub> I just installed Kubuntu in text-mode, it restarted, I logged in, but now it's sitting on a command line and I don't know what to do.
<reon> shadowhywind, try sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg or something liket that
<rolando> nub log int and write startx
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: or you just want to use apt on the console
<Commander-Crowe> yeah but I can't find what I want in apt
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: what do you want to do?
<Commander-Crowe> install ICeWM or JWM
<Commander-Crowe> iceWM*
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: have you got the repos in your sources?
<Commander-Crowe> I havn't added anything new
<nub> Can someone help me? The computer just booted up in a black and white text-mode. I entered my login and pass, but it just gives me the command line. How do I get it to the GUI?
<TheGateKeeper> nub: try Ctrl + Alt + F7
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: pastebin your sources; you knoe how to do it?
<Commander-Crowe> jende_ I think so
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<TheGateKeeper> universe
<Commander-Crowe> but i can't remember where the source list is
<TheGateKeeper>  /etc/sources.list
<nerth> hi everybody again
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<DaSkreech> nub: Where are you logged in from?
<nub> What do you mean?
<ruisu> yi, hehe, i got problems with my ati P
<ruisu> :P
<DaSkreech> nub: are you logged in on the command line?
<nub> yea
<nub> I haven't even seen a GUI yet.
<DaSkreech> nub: did you type startx ?
<ruisu> something is happening with the grafics, they get freezed, i mean, the wont update, and some of them wonth show
<nub> i just typed that and it says fatal server error: no screens found
<DaSkreech> nub: Ah
<DaSkreech> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jende_> ruisu: what?
<nub> kk
<ruisu> i think its the drivers, how could i uninstallit_
<ruisu> what, i cant see XD, ill post 2more lines
<ruisu> =
<ruisu> or 4 P
<ruisu> ok,
<ruisu> so, my grafics driver seems bugy, its an ati , the ati drivers
<ruisu> fglrx
<ruisu> 
<ruisu> 
<ruisu> 
<RebornDV> hello
<parsek> does anyone know why my kubuntu loses the show (files) creation time setting when I close the folder, when I open it again its gone and its also grey in the list so I cant choose it again?
<RebornDV> just did a fresh install of edgy and adept won't launch.. su returned with an error... any ideas?
<Ahmuck> can someone reproduce this for me?  if you right click on firefox http bar to copy link you get two dialogs ?
<Ahmuck> two copy dialogs
<felipe__> I just moved from ubuntu dapper to kubuntu edgy and I'm now to kde, in adept manager I don't see the linux-686-smp ?
<nub> DaSkreech: It's asking me for my video card's bus identifier after detecting my video card
<felipe__> *new
<ruisu> Ahmuckno, that never happened to me
<DaSkreech> nub: and it's blank?
<nub> no
<Ahmuck> in edgy ?
<nub> heh
<nub> sorry
<nub> i'll just press enter
<DaSkreech> felipe__: try a reload and then try again
<felipe__> is it kernel-image-2.3.27-2-686.smp?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have an edgy Desktop CD and  free machine to test with?
<Commander-Crowe2> using adapt how do I install build essentionals
<DaSkreech> felipe__: Looks right
<jende_> DaSkreech: to test what?
<DaSkreech> Commander-Crowe2: search for build-essentials
<DaSkreech> Commander-Crowe2: search for build-essential
<Commander-Crowe2> ok
<DaSkreech> jende_: I'm doing a CD check and I get the same progress bar like I'm botting up
<DaSkreech> But it's not moving :(
<DaSkreech> So I have no idea if it's bad or not doing anything or that's normal
<DaSkreech> jende_: ok never mind it just jumped to a blinking cusor
<jende_> DaSkreech: you get a moving bar while nstalling and there is no progress?
<DaSkreech>  I take it that's bad
<DaSkreech> jende_: No no bar at all
<jende_> brb
<DaSkreech> well not true I get a bar but it doesn't do anything
<DaSkreech> GUess I'll just use windows
<nub> DaSkreech: I got to the desired default color depth, I chose the one it selected for me. It popped up with a warning "overwriting possibly customised configuration file; bacup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.2006102903320. it's waiting for me to input something again
<wildchild> where can I turn it off this thing in kopete messenger: allways when some contact change it's status this appears in window :S
<wildchild> it's annoying
<DaSkreech> nub: By input something you mean you are at the prompt?
<afm\colossus> settings -> configure notifications maybe?
<Ace2016> hi all
<nub> Yes
<DaSkreech> wildchild: in the settings :)
<Ace2016> my open office keeps crashing
<amit> how to create local repository ??
<nub> but the color depth selection is above this prompt
<DaSkreech> nub: try startx again
<Ace2016>  all i did was select an image
<Ace2016>  is this a known bug?
<wildchild> DaSkreech: a little bit more specific please :P
<nub> it gave me the no screens found error again. fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
<slow-motion> re
<fdoving> DaSkreech: tried F6 ? twice maybe?
<Ace2016> well i guess i'm forced to use windows' open office for a while
<Ace2016> bye all
<Commander-Crowe2> http://pastebin.com/815454
<Commander-Crowe2> there  you go
<Commander-Crowe2> my source.list
<nub> it also did this same thing when I tried to install on the graphical interface mode
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I'm guessing the CD on the ride over here picked up a gold watch and retired
<DaSkreech> nub: Would you happen to have two video cards
<nub> I'm pretty sure I only have one. ATI Radeon X800 Pro
<fdoving> DaSkreech: maybe you'll have to remove some options before booting the cd. quiet and splash, i guess.
<parsek> does anyone know why my kubuntu loses the show (files) creation time setting when I close the folder, when I open it again its gone and its also grey in the list so I cant choose it again?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: I did that and it stops reading the CD on the same command
<fdoving> ah.
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing the CD gave up the Ghost
<DaSkreech> My FC6 DVD died as well
<DaSkreech> L:-( bad weekend
<jende_> !Icewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Icewm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> !JWM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about JWM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> I managed to fix my computer no thanks to you ...
<nub> DaSkreech: Any other suggestions?
<socketbind> erm howdy :D im in the middle of a kubuntu installation but i cancelled the installation of language packs and now it loops forever
<socketbind> geez this is the fourth failed attempt :D
<Commander-Crowe2> ok
<DaSkreech> socketbind: Hang in there :)
<Commander-Crowe2> how do I add build essentals through apt-get using the CD?
<DaSkreech> Commander-Crowe2: Got your package
<DaSkreech> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> nub: try that for a bit I'm going to the other side of the room
<gigabytes> hello everybody
<socketbind> fifth attempt there ya go :D brb :] ] 
<georgeb> Hi, I have a problem with kopete, I can't receive files on yahoo; do you know how to solve it ? thanks.
<gigabytes> I'm trying to install edgy on an apple powerbook 15"
<gigabytes> model 5,8 (the last model before the intel ones)
<gigabytes> but
<gigabytes> I can't boot up the live cd
<gigabytes> because the X server doesn't start and I get only a text-mode shell
<feldegast> gigabytes: is it a ppc cd?
<Commander-Crowe2> alright I got it
<gigabytes> feldegast: yes... I get the shell...
<gigabytes> the problem is the X server
<gigabytes> the livecd boots up and launch the X server, but it doesn't start and I get a shell
<gigabytes> what's the matter?
<rOOb> can anyone help me add a entry to my /etc/fstab?........i cant figure it out
<rOOb> its looks very diff then it did on dapper
<georgeb> rOOb: what is the problem ?
<afm\colossus> he's probably confused by the filesystem's UUIDs
<darkpietcin> hey
<rOOb> georgeb, i want to add my pendrive and ipod to my fstab...so i can a: simply type mount /media/ipod and b: i will have read write axx to it
<rOOb> afm\colossus, yea thats part of iyt
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: here you'll get our IceWM http://sourceforge.net/projects/icewm/
<georgeb> rOOb: did you try it as on dapper ?
<rOOb> georgeb, on dapper i had a few entries i made
<rOOb> afm\colossus, how can i get the uuids>
<rOOb> ?
<georgeb> rOOb: you can try to add them as you did on dapper, it might work
<stephan_> hi, i have a problem with $Display. I try to start firefox from root with "firefox --display=:0 -remote openurl\(http://www.stern.de\)" but i get a "Error: Failed to connect to X server". I allready set xhost + from the user with the display
<rOOb> georgeb, i dont mess around with my filesystem
<shadowhywind> hay all, i am getting a Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! message on startx any ideas?
<rOOb> georgeb, if it "may" work or "could" work....im not gonna risk it untill i get someone who knows for a fact itll work
<rOOb> not worth loosing data
<reon> where would i enable my Plantronics headset ?
<zblach> hey all. quick issue with laptops. soon as KDE starts running, it detects my laptop lid switch as closed. it is most assuredly not. how to correct?
<georgeb> rOOb: ok. give me what you added for the ipod and I'll try it on my own :)
<rOOb> georgeb, i havent added anything to this one
<stephan_> with --display=0.0 and --display=0 i get a Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: 0(.0)
<DaSkreech> Looking for a CD to burn it to
<georgeb> rOOb: what you put in fstab for dapper
<rOOb> georgeb, i want to.....on apper it wsa like /dev/sdb2 /media/ipod then some arguments here
<DaSkreech> WHoops
<rOOb> georgeb, i no longer have what i did on dapper
<RawSewageLT> Kubuntu Edgy is great
<rOOb> as this is a new intsall
<RawSewageLT> fresh install
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: got it?
<rOOb> i just find it weird that no one knows to much about this new fstab format
<SHRIKEE> Pentium M is that centrino?
<socketbind> re :D
<afm\colossus> SHRIKEE: Centrino is Pentium M
<SHRIKEE> ok, thanks
<afm\colossus> but not vice versa
<shadowhywind> anyone have any suggestions for Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!, there is some nvidia file that i have to delete but i don't remember..
<afm\colossus> ;)
<SHRIKEE> ...
<felipe__> I don't see in Adept the Linux 2.6.17 686 smp??? where is it?
<afm\colossus> there are no such kernels any more
<rOOb> does anyone know how to add entries to the fstab....using the new formate?
<fdoving> rOOb: what do you want to know about this new fstab stuff?
<SHRIKEE> but there is a 686 kernel?
<felipe__> Yeah
<rOOb> fdoving, how to add entries for my ipod and pendrive
<rOOb> fdoving, it doesnt look like it did on dapper
<georgeb> rOOb: is not new or weird, man mount: "It is possible to indicate a block special device using its volume label or UUID"
<felipe__> SHRIKEE: actually I thinks the linux-image-686 its just a container, I don't see the linux 686
<fdoving> rOOb: use 'sudo vol_id -u /dev/sda1' if /dev/sda1 is your ipod. to get the UUID. then just use 'UUID=uuidhere /mountpoint defaults,andotheroptions 0 0' in fstab.
<SHRIKEE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85917 im trying that
<SHRIKEE> on a centrino laptop
<SHRIKEE> is it still relevant?
<rOOb> georgeb fdoving ahh k thanks...i tink im starting to understand it now
<blackflag> where can I get the kernel-header for edgy kernel-header-2.6.17-10-386?
<felipe__> ??? anywhay it say its been obsoleted by de generic linux image....whats going on with this generic kerenel? is it smp or is it plain 386?
<fdoving> blackflag: package name is: linux-headers-2.6.17-10
<reon> How do I scan for attached USB devices ?
<jende_> fdoving: Howdy... ;-)
<fdoving> hi jende_.
<jende_> fdoving: you#re damn busy
<bored> reon: you can use usbview (if you are using X)
<bored> if you want to see if it's picked up correctly
<reon> bored, what about cli ?
<blackflag> fdoving: thanks!! I searched with kernel-header..
<georgeb> reon: lsusb
<DaSkreech> rOOb: man fstab
<bored> don't really know. all my comps that use usb stuff are running xorg
<haclappy> hello everybody! I hope some of you can help me with the following problem: I downloaded the "kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso" file, burned it and tried to install. The LiveCD boots fine, but the installation always hangs at 78%. At this point, one can hear the cdrom drive to speed up and slow down again and again, until it stops. The system is not dead at this point, but as soon as you click somewhere, it locks up completely
<socketbind> you may have a defective cd :)
<haclappy> PS: The checksum of the downloaded file is correct, and the cd integrity is verified. I burnt it 2 times, always same result. Had no problems with prior kubuntu versions.
<socketbind> i had the same problem
<reon> georgeb, thx
<socketbind> first it was a faulty drive then a defective cd a total nightmare
<bored> ive heard there are problems upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10. what should i look out for ?
<haclappy> socketbind, that's bad. But I checked everything
<haclappy> but in fact, the option of the kubuntu live cd to check the file integrity gives an error! it says that one checksum failed
<bored> anything really bad or just small stuff ?
<Commander-Crowe> jende_ yeah I got it but I need to install build-essentials
<haclappy> but on the pc on which I burnt and downloaded the cd, everything passes
<VanessaE> bored: for some people, major problems.  for others, my husband included, just a couple of minor bugs
<socketbind> maybe a defective drive mine was working for 5 years in a row, now it
<VanessaE> personally, I'm sticking to Dapper :)
<socketbind> its reduced to a pile of junk
<bored> you did an md5 check on the image yu downloaded ?
<bored> you even
<bored> VanessaE: kk. dont have anything else to do atm, so i figured i would do an update :)
<{slacky}> hello
<{slacky}> I installed Kubuntu 6.10, but when I try shutdown (power off) the pc by kdm the pc stay powered on... why? I tryed to see and I found kubuntu uses "/sbin/poweroff" to poweroff... I modified it by kcontrol but it's always the same I have to say "sudo halt" from konsole
<georgeb> rOOb: my ipod gets automounted; I can't find who mounts it; anyway, this is how it looks: /dev/sdb2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<VanessaE> bored: better you should do a clean install
<haclappy> bored: yes I did.
<VanessaE> (after you back up your personal data of course).
<bored> haclappy: i would try to burn it again then. I always burn two copies of my os disks because one of them always fails ^^
<bored> VanessaE: more fun this way ^^
<VanessaE> heh
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: so, install them
<bored> VanessaE: getting bored with computer stuff anyway so im trying to find something new and fresh to do with them
<haclappy> bored: I burnt it already 2 times :( ... and I have only few cd's left ... and the cd check also passed. maybe I should burn it at a lower speed??
<VanessaE> you want something to do?  go install gentoo on one of your throw-away boxes ;)
<Commander-Crowe> jende_ I am
<VanessaE> that'll keep you busy for a couple of weeks :)(
<haclappy> I just don't want to waste more cds ... on the other side, I now got a pc without working os :S
<jende_> Commander-Crowe: good on ya
<socketbind> i would recommend to replace the drive :)
<bored> haclappy: that may be a good idea. some of my older cdroms have problems reading cds burned at higher speeds. esp over a long period of time (when the disc gets hot)
<bored> VanessaE: allready done that :) gentoo was fun but everything took so damned long to compile that i got bored with it :)
<haclappy> socketbind: I hope it's not broken ... it just worked fine for over a hundred years now :)
<socketbind> mine too and it was my trusty companion... but now it's a piece of inert junk:'((
<DaSkreech> socketbind: hi
<DaSkreech> socketbind: how's your install?
<socketbind> howdy DaSkreech :] 
<socketbind> well i cancelled it at the point when it wanted to download the language packs
<socketbind> but the result was a bootable system
<VanessaE> heh
<socketbind> so it works
<socketbind> when i cancelled the installation it just froze at that point
<socketbind> well it seems to be okay to me
<socketbind> in fact its lighting fast
<socketbind> but i dunno if its flawed or not
<VanessaE> my husband's box does seem to boot quicker than mine (both machines are identical), I'll give edgy that much!
<socketbind> i hope it isnt flawed anyhow :)
<bored> arent they using a new booting system ?
<socketbind> looks fine for me in every aspect
<bored> an alternative it init ?
<socketbind> yup, its called upstart
<bored> to init
<bored> nice
<VanessaE> bored: yeah, some sort of event-based parallel thing rather than the traditional series-of-scripts method
<{slacky}> mmm it's a know bug : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/59134
<VanessaE> the new system's a smart idea for sure
<bored> very cool indeed
<wildchild> for macromedia flash player: can I just download it and install it?
<socketbind> well it was about time after 15 years :)))
<wildchild> or is there a package for firefox
<socketbind> flashplayer-nonfree afaik
<Blacken> Urgh. I hate dash.
<DaSkreech> socketbind: try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<socketbind> seems okay :)
<socketbind> well i hope so, after 4 failed attempts i'm happy :D
<Blacken> Is there a way to get a list of all packages that I've installed that are *not* default packages?
<Blacken> I have to reinstall and I don't want to have to go find all my packages by trial and error.
<bored> you could do a dpkg -l i think it was
<bored> but that will list all installed packages
<georgeb> I recomend flash9 beta for linux; it seems to work ok, http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Blacken> Yeah...I know about that one.
<bored> and then do a set command with the list as input to make it install them all again
<Blacken> set command? Pardon, but what do you ean?
<Blacken> mean*
<bored> there is a set command to use with apt-get so that you can use the list you get from dpkg -l so that they will be marked for installation
<afm\colossus> i recommend not using flash whatsoever, until gnash is finished
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<SHRIKEE> i just installed linux-686 and its obsolete?
<SHRIKEE> replaced by linux-generic?
<socketbind> works schweeeet :)))
<bored> dpkg --set-selections
<bored> that one
<bored> nice for reinstalls when you want to keep your packages like you had them on the old install
<sistemas> good afternoon to all
<Blacken> bored: Thank you.
<bored> nps
<bored> Blacken: you may have to use dpkg --get-selections to get the list though
<bored> havent used that command for a long time :)
<bored> its all in the man page for dpgk
<bored> dpkg even
* g00lan goes tv, s STFU i dont want to miss anything
<aterphasma> anybody awake?
<Tm_T> Never.
<aterphasma> good
<socketbind> i'm always in a trance
<aterphasma> why is my battery icon not changing when i remove my power adapter?
<aterphasma> it worked fine in beta3, and now it... erm... doesn't
<aterphasma> no? *cry*
<socketbind> so now there is no need for separate kernels? :D
* aterphasma blinks and prods socketbind
<socketbind> i'm awake i'm awake!
<socketbind> just took a little nap
<socketbind> btw i have no idea about your battery icon thingy sry
<aterphasma> blah...
<aterphasma> silly acpi...
<socketbind> well according to linus
<blackflag> after upgrading I can no longer use vmware server
<socketbind> acpi is a serious brain damage
<blackflag> can somone help?
<socketbind> u must be missing the proper kernel modules for it
<aterphasma> with a kubuntu generic kernel? please
<socketbind> whoops forgot that
* aterphasma giggles
<socketbind> i'm used to half thousand versions
<aterphasma> i'm used to gentoo
<alitis4> remind me the apt-get install xffs-samba ?
<alitis4> how was it?
<aterphasma> kubuntu is easy as pie compared to gentoo
<alitis4> how was it?
<DaSkreech> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<socketbind> well i always wanted to install gentoo but i never had the time to read docs + wait for the install to finish
<alitis4> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<shadowhywind> hay all i am having issues getting the resolution right on my external i was wondering if someone could help
<sam_> hi all - i just installed kubunt and i really like it!
<socketbind> same opinion here :)))
<twosouls82> great to hear that :)
<sam_> I am thinking of trying out ubuntu as well. is it possible to run knome + kde on the same core packages?
<sam_> or do i have to install again?
<socketbind> u just need to install ubuntu-desktop afaik
<sam_> cool thanks
<ccomp5950> What is the easiest way to upgrade to edgy from dapper?  Anyway to keep my current packages and settings intact?
<socketbind> update-manager -c ?
<VanessaE> back up your settings and personal data and do a fresh edgy install, upgrading can be troublesome.
<ccomp5950> alright
<socketbind> have fun bye :] 
<amit> how to create local prepository in directory ??
<ruisu> hi, im back, being able to see normally :)m but the ATI control gives me this info: Opengl: Vendor:mesa, DRI:inderect
<VanessaE> amit: here's how I did it:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29200/
<amit> thnanks , let me check it
<VanessaE>  /data/Software is just a directory I created.
<VanessaE> you have to run the script as root or sudo...or at least the `apt-get update` line needs root priv's anyway.
<amit> I had follow alsmost same steps
<amit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42862
<amit> this link I use
<amit> now I follow this line in source.lst
<VanessaE> sources.list
<amit> deb file:///root repo/
<amit> after atp-get update
<amit> I got no error
<VanessaE> yeah that's basically it
<VanessaE> did you see it say "Ign:  Packages" near the top of the `apt-get update` output?
<amit> but for #apt-get install d4x
<sorush20> I keep crashing on regenerating font cache why?
<amit> I got this error
<amit> Err file: repo/ d4x-common 2.5.6-2
<VanessaE> what error?
<VanessaE> er
<amit>   File not found
<amit> Err file: repo/ d4x 2.5.6-2
<amit>   File not found
<amit> Failed to fetch file:///root/./d4x-common_2.5.6-2_all.deb  File not found
<saxton> Is there a way of stopping X from blanking my monitors? (it does it after only a couple of minutes of inactivitiy)
<amit> Failed to fetch file:///root/./d4x_2.5.6-2_i386.deb  File not found
<amit> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<VanessaE> whoa, don't paste in here
<esaym> anyone have any hints on this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1646404#post1646404
<VanessaE> use pastebin
<saxton> I have tried adjusting DPMS values via xset, but they don't seem to have any effect
<VanessaE> ok, however, notice you used ///root
<epsilom> hi, questions: the generic kernel of Edgy included 386, 686 and smp?
<VanessaE> you need to use the *actual* root of your repos.
<saxton> (and I'm also not sure that it's DPMS doing it)
<VanessaE> my root is /data/Software/Dapper, hence why I used ///data/Software/Dapper
<amit> no package ignore
<saxton> but it's not a screensaver, and X shouldn't be blanking the display so quickly anywaY?
<VanessaE> yours needs to be similar..  I doubt your repos root is in /root :)
<epsilom> hi, questions: the generic kernel of Edgy included 386, 686 and smp?
<amit> yes
<amit> path is like "/root/repo"
<VanessaE> ok, then you need to put ///root/repo in the sources.list
<VanessaE> at least, if you followed the procedure I used.
<amit> who to use pastebin
<felipe__> why nvidia-glx has as prerequisite linux-image-2.6.17-10-386....? I dont want the 386 kernel.....
<VanessaE> amit: we all use one of the many pastebins to present multiple lines of text...  helps avoid flooding the channel
<ruisu> noone knows how to change mesa to ati drivers?
<sorush20> I have a apt-get install with a big list of packages..
<Pensacola> is there something like the 386 linux image for edgy, because the generic kernel is not very stable
<amit> thanks
<VanessaE> amit: also, you have to repeat the complete `dpkg-scanpackages` command any time you add packages to your repos.
<amit> but again how do I get with repo ??
<VanessaE> (for me, I just re-run the script)
<sorush20> as soon as apt-get isn't able to install one package in the list it will stop how can I get it to carry on and check and install other packages in the list and report to me what it has not been able to install at the end?
<VanessaE> sorush: try the --fix-missing switch
<VanessaE> apt-get --fix-missing install xxxxxx
<amit> yes I have follow it
<sorush20> VanessaE: dosent work
<VanessaE> leave off the package name (xxxxx) and it should automatically pick up where it left off.
<VanessaE> oh boy...
<amit> ok let me try .
<sorush20> this is what happens.
<VanessaE> sorush: have you tried explicitly UNinstalling the defective package and then doing the upgrade?
<VanessaE> or is it a dependency of something else?
<Zamboulie> i installed bf2142
<Zamboulie> in linux
<amit> VanessaE: ok your line in source.lst works for me like -> "deb file:///root/repo/  ./"
<Zamboulie> and theres something that is supposed to say register now or register later, but i cant see anything in the box
<Zamboulie> is there any way to bypass it
<amit> so that ./ is magic
<VanessaE> amit:  good deal.  does that fix the problem you had then?
<amit> yes . thanks .
<VanessaE> your welcome
<VanessaE> curious, I never did get that script/repos thing working on my husband's edgy box..  I should get back to that sometime.
<VanessaE> (works great on my dapper box though)
<amit> thanks a lot .
<amit> This is first time I got help from IRC
<loxs> Hello does anyone know a good binary news reader for linux? currently using klibido
<VanessaE> I use knode, not sure how it handles binaries though
<VanessaE> amit: on IRC it can be a crapshoot, people aren't always available to help despite there being lots of names in the list...it's just an IRC thing :)
<amit> VanessaE: yes , I am trying to understand it .
<ulaas> the module Monitor & Display could not be loaded
<amit> VanessaE: This really takes time to adgest with it .
<ulaas> any ideas?
<VanessaE> ulaas: you mean in the kde control center?
<VanessaE> (or the 'system settings' program)
<ulaas> VanessaE: yepp
<VanessaE> I have the same problem; it's been broken for months on my dapper box..  husband's edgy box too.
<joe_> what is apt-get?
<VanessaE> joe: apt-get is the standard program used to manage your installed software
<rolando> hi
<ulaas> VanessaE: good to hear that it is a global fact :)
<bored> we have a bot we can do !apt-get to here ?
<VanessaE> it's equivalent (but not as pretty) as the add/remove programs icon in the windows control panel.
<bored> or any other app
<DjDarkman> hy ,this beryl recomended nvidia driver messed up my whole display ,how can I go back to the non beta driver?
<VanessaE> bored: the bot only knows certain keywords, didn't think to check apt :)
<rolando> does easyubuntu work for edgy???
<bored> kk :)
<rolando> because the official site doesnt work
<ulaas> VanessaE: plus i am also happy to hear an ubuntu couple ;)
<joe_> can i use apt-get to install flash 9
<loxs> if you had the repo
<loxs> sudo apt-get install flash
<Trollinator> DjDarkman: run the installer again with --help
<TheGateKeeper> DjDarkman: I think if set the driver back to nv in xorg.conf that will do the trick, did you not back up xorg.conf?
<Trollinator> there is some parameter to remove it again
<joe_> what is "the repo"
<Trollinator> and of course do what TheGateKeepersaid
<loxs> does anyone know of an irc client which can handle ssl connections?
<DjDarkman> the driver is the problem not the configuration
<Trollinator> joe_: the repository
<VanessaE> joe: a "repo" or "repos" is a repository - a website or ftp site that houses debian/ubuntu packages.
<Trollinator> the place where all the packages installable via apt are located
<joe_> what if i already have the flash 9 package on my desktop how do I install it?
<VanessaE> is it a .deb file?
<DjDarkman> this poor excuse of a beta nvidia driver is running my monitor at a low frequency and it hurts my eyes ,I would realy apreciate a fast solution on removeing it and getting back to the original
<loxs> or an rpm?
<joe_> no, it is libflashplayer.so
<VanessaE> Dj: just download the 'regular' non-beta driver and install it (with X not running)
<VanessaE> it'll overwrite the beta.
<VanessaE> joe: copy it to ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins (I think)
<VanessaE> er, sorry
<VanessaE> ~/.mozilla/plugins
<VanessaE> (forgot they changed it)
<james22> is there a good text sysadmin tool for ubuntu server (like Suse has yast2 etc)
<VanessaE> james: to do what, exactly?
<joe_> how do I copy it, i'm noob only been on linux 3 days
<VanessaE> joe:  use konqueror (file manager)
<Trollinator> joe_: STFW
<james22> Vanessa: to manage the box
<VanessaE> just drag 'n drop it to the right folder, then from a command line,  chmod 755 ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<VanessaE> and restart firefox, should work then.
<VanessaE> james: "manage the box" is too broad of a term...you mean like managing what's installed on it?
<VanessaE> or do you mean like dealing with config files?
<james22> config files -- eg network settings, samba settings etc
<yo> salut
<gigabytes> hello
<VanessaE> james: there really isn't a single tool to do that
<gigabytes> I've installed kubuntu edgy
<gigabytes> but I can't install the italian localization
<gigabytes> I set it during the installation
<VanessaE> normally we use stuff like swat for samba, a text editor to maintain everything else, the cups web interface for printers (well, I guess they changed that)...etc
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gigabytes> and it is set as the default locale
<sorush20> asd
<__osh__> james22: Sorely lacking in Kubuntu. Mandriva and Suse are way ahead in that area.
<VanessaE> Trollinator, how long have you been around IRC?
<sorush20> are there any other colouring themes I can download for konversaion?
<VanessaE> james: that said, KDE is starting to make some headway in that regard - there are some tools in it for managing the basics
<VanessaE> (users, printers, etc)
<james22> Osh: i c ... looks like the only thing it is really missing.... webmin is not bad
<DaSkreech> VanessaE: Difference of course being that Kubuntu is very much an upstream Distro :)
<VanessaE> true
<joe_> vanessae, when I type /.mozilla/firefox/plugins into konqueror it says The file or folder file:///.mozilla/firefox/plugins does not exist.
<VanessaE> joe: don't use a leading slash
<VanessaE> rather
<ulaas> Xine keeps crashing, anyone else experiencing..
<VanessaE> use tilde-shash-dot-mozilla.....
<VanessaE> ~/.mozilla...
<sorush20> kde is better I think than gnome..
<VanessaE> the tilde gets interpreted by the system as "my home directory/"
<johey> Upgrading from dapper to edgy... Pray for me!
<shadowhywind> hehe good luck
<TheGateKeeper> johey: lol
<joe_> how do you type a tilde from the keyboard
<johey> :D
<VanessaE> shift-backtick
<VanessaE> look next to the '1' key.
<wildchild> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<wildchild> link
<wildchild> need link
<wildchild> how to install automatix
<VanessaE> johey: oy..have fun! :)
<afm\colossus> fucking google it, dude
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: what are you doing????
<DaSkreech> wildchild: use easyubuntu
<joe_> thanks i see it ~~~~
<DaSkreech> !language
<VanessaE> ARGH
<shadowhywind> my interent all of a sudden got slow, when i came back from a restart, any ideas / tips
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<sorush20> hi
<DaSkreech> !coc > afm\colossus
<VanessaE> Ok ...  afm and troll both of you....don't f'ing tell people google it!
<DaSkreech> !coc > VanessaE
<sorush20> this is what I want to do and it keeps telling me that the names are missing or etc.. http://pastebin.co.uk/4826
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: I was trying to install flashplugin-nonfree while accoured problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29185/
<DaSkreech> !easyubuntu > wildchild
<johey> Is there any KDE/QT version of gvim?
<s> Hello. I'm having problems with flash in Firefox 2.0 using Kubuntu
<s> Everytime i go to a flash enabled page, firefox quits
<joe_> still not working "The file or folder ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins does not exist" will I ever figure linux out
<shadowhywind> i had that problem too s
<s> oh
<shadowhywind> install beta 9 of flash
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: dapper or edge?
<VanessaE> joe: sorry that was my fault - they moved that folder.  it's ~/.mozilla/plugins now
<s> i already installed flash 9
<VanessaE> (it used to be what you wrote...old habit)
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: apt-get install package :S
<shadowhywind> what i did, i removed both flash plugins, that are in the plugin folder, and just copied the one flash file
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: which version of (k)ubuntu?
<wildchild> 6.10
<TheGateKeeper> hmmmm
<wildchild> kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: can you remove the package?
<wildchild> don't know
<wildchild> ebconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<wildchild> (Reading database ... 80770 files and directories currently installed.)
<wildchild> Removing flashplugin-nonfree ...
<s> shadowhywind: it doesn't work
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: well that is where I would start, see if you have broken packages, if you have try & fix them
<johey> Omg! When dist-upgrading from dapper to edgy, when post upgrading, I am provided with a Debconf window telling me to use a nice value between -20 and 19. What is this about? When clicking cancel, apt-get is continuing upgrading, but then again I get a new Debconf window.
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: sudo apt-get -f package?
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: yep you got it
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: upgrade or fresh install??
<shadowhywind> you messed with the plugins in /home/<user>/.mozilla ?
<s> yep
<wildchild> E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree; E: Invalid operation flashplugin-nonfree
<shadowhywind> disable all plugins too
<s> oh ok
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-jre
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: you got a broken java pacakage ??
<s> shadowhywind: how do i disable them?
<wildchild> yes
<s> Can't find where in Firefox
<wildchild> TheGateKeeper: yes
<wildchild> :S
<wildchild> can'r remove it
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: & it's bitching about flash?
<yeti> kubuntu edgy treats all files&dirs not owned by me as "hidden" which is extraordinarily annoying when browsing with konqueror
<yeti> how do i revert that?
<shadowhywind> you should just be able to click on the extension and hit disable
<johey> Oh no. The upgrade failed. Seems like the Debconf script is broken.
<johey> I get alot of messages like "Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN2> line 25."
<wildchild> [22:32]  <TheGateKeeper> wildchild: & it's bitching about flash? YES
<johey> And "DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout' during global destruction."
<VanessaE> ouch
<morfic> where in kubuntu can i specify an arbitrary script to be run on bootup?
<johey> And "perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings: LANGUAGE = "sv_SE:sv:en_GB:en", LC_ALL = (unset), LANG = "sv_SE.UTF-8" are supported and installed on your system.perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C")."
<shadowhywind> yeti , I am still looking for that option my self
<morfic> yeti: not sure, add yourself to a group that can access them?
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: try: dpkg --pending --purge
<yeti> shadowhywind, tell me if you know how to do it...
<shadowhywind> will do
<yamal> yeti: modify or move /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/hidden-root to disable that most annoying behaviour
<yeti> morfic, nah, i have read permissions on all of them
<yeti> yamal, oh okay
<sorush20> is there any way that I can find out what packages are install on my computer so that next time I can find out what changes I can make
<yeti> yamal, that behaviour is so windows.. "don't show it to the user so that he won't break it"
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: you got to fix the broken pacakages before you can move forward installing (including using automatrix)
<yeti> yamal, thanks very much though
<yamal> yeti: my exact words :)
<VanessaE> sorush: if you haven't messed with it yet, you could:  ls /var/cache/apt/archives
<morfic> yamal: thanks, nice feature, oh nice feature, need to go link sh to bash so dash won't surprise me down the road
<yamal> yw
<grasshopper> how do i get filemanager in sudo?
<TheGateKeeper> wildchild: did you do an upgrade or a fresh install??
<VanessaE> apt-cache search installed
<VanessaE>  seems to also work
<VanessaE> (shows 504 packages on my box...but that's probably wrong)
<livingdaylight> how do i get filemanager in administrative mode?
<yeti> livingdaylight, run command -> "kdesu konqueror"
<livingdaylight> yeti: is it possible to have a su konqueror in Applications that opens after i've given password?
<yeti> yamal, do you, by chance, happen to know how to globally set konqueror options? i tell him to show the detailed list instead of the annoying big symbols, and when i open it again or from somewhere else (same user!) it's those symbols again
<yeti> livingdaylight, i don't understand what you want to do
<yeti> oh, you mean in the applications menu?
<yamal> yeti: suspecting a bug there, seeing that here to :(
<yeti> sure, just add it to the menu, make a new link there and point it to "kdesu konqueror"
<yeti> yamal, bummer :(
<yamal> it's among the other dozen bugs I have yet to report
<yacoob> hm
<yacoob> this konq miss two things
<yacoob> delicious plugin
<yacoob> and filterset.g updater
<joe_> vannessae,  thankyou I've been trying to install that flash9 for 3 days and you made it work. I can watch video on metacafe now
<yacoob> anyone can point me to something like these?
<livingdaylight> yeti: i'd like to have to launch it from command line. If there wasa sudo version in applications that opens after the password has been given
<livingdaylight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<yeti> livingdaylight, i still do not really get what you want to do, but to me it sounds like 2:41:06 < yeti> sure, just add it to the menu, make a new link there and point it to "kdesu konqueror" <-- should do the trick
<GK_Hakansson> hur bytar man tangentbordslayouten  till dvorak?
<VanessaE> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yeti> if you need it from caommand line a.k.a. bash, put an: alias konqi-su="kdesu konqueror" into the bash conf files
<yeti> VanessaE, that's not german ;)
<VanessaE> oops :)
<VanessaE> looked like it
<livingdaylight> can someone look at my menu.lst which seems to be in a mess http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29212/
<MaterMaravillae> hi guys, what program can i use to record a demo of my desktop?
<shadowhywind> livingdaylight what is your problem?
<livingdaylight> i've got two hardrives with alot of os's i've installed over time. When i boot up i get a host of  choices many of them dou7bled up
<__osh__> MaterMaravillae: ksnapshot?
<shadowhywind> the reason why they look like it is doubled up, is the kernel was updated,
<MaterMaravillae> __osh__ does it record videos?
<shadowhywind> so livingdaylight, if you don't need the others, just remove the ones you don't need
<__osh__> MaterMaravillae: No, just snapshots. I assume you could create a video from a lot of snapshots though. ;-)
<MaterMaravillae> bufffffff
<MaterMaravillae> hahah
<joe_> how do I get to recognize my hp printer 880c that is plugged into my usb.  not sure the os even see the usb
* __osh__ goes to bed.
<yeti> joe_, check dmesg when plugging/unplugging the printer
<VanessaE> joe: in a terminal, dmesg   -- do you see anything relating to USB in there?
<livingdaylight> shadowhywind: i don't know which are which. I have a few Ubuntu ones doubled up and can't distinguish them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29212/
<VanessaE> (maybe dmesg | less  so you can scroll with the cursor keys)
<shadowhywind> well basically your just going to have to start one by one and go through them all from grub
<shadowhywind> right down the numbers, so you know
<livingdaylight> shadowhywind: you can see i have three same entries for sda1, What do i do with those?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you have quite a few kernels there, for each one a recovery mode & on 2 different drives, I have noticed that (k)ubuntu seems to do that
<shadowhywind> you could basically just comment them out, leaving the greatest number
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: where is your os now?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: exactly, its a mess. When i boot up, i'm like ?????
<joe_> dme
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i'm in kubuntu [sdb1] 
<VanessaE> joe, did you get anywhere with that flash plugin issue from earlier?
<kkathman> I have an application that requires libm.so.6 and libc.so.6, so what library do I need to install?
<VanessaE> kkathman: the latter is from glibc6
<VanessaE> the former, not sure
<joe_> yeti and vanessa, all I get w dmesg is a bunch of [17242675.200000]  APIC error on CPU0: 01(01)
<kkathman> maybe that will take care of both?
<joe_> and [17242679.172000]  spurious APIC interrupt on CPU#0, should never happen.
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well you could copy menu.lst as a backup then comment out / remove the entries that you will no longer use, but BE CAREFULL
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: :)
<softmaster> is there any player supports subtitles with rmvb files on kubuntu?
<VanessaE> (glibc specifically is the "libc6" package)
<VanessaE> (and libc6-dev)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: make sure you MAKE A BACKUP!!
<kkathman> hmm it says that libc6 is at its current version :(
<yacoob> hm
<VanessaE> hm, ok
<yacoob> how come dirs with french letters are showing up as squares in konqueror?
<VanessaE> kkathman, when you do an  `ldconfig -v |grep libc` what do you see? (pastebin plz)
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: if you screw up you may have to use a live cd to get back in & make corrections
<softmaster> is there any player supports subtitles with rmvb files on kubuntu? please
<kkathman> ooooooooo
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: what has got me focused on this is that i've tried to reinstall kubuntu Edgy on one of the partitions but consistently get error during ped-disc_ducplicate
<kkathman> icck
<VanessaE> ..actually that won't tell me what I want...maybe just list /lib/libc*
<kkathman> one sec I'll paste
<VanessaE> er, ls -l /lib/libc*
<joe_> How does fedora core 6 compare to kubuntu 6.10?
<livingdaylight> Anyone know what a ped_disc is?
<livingdaylight> I've googled for ped_disc_duplicate but get nothing back
<softmaster> somebody answer me please
<yeti> joe_, in my opinion, kubuntu is much more comfortable because of its package management
<kkathman> VanessaE:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29219/
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to make KDE let me turn up the resolution?
<yeti> my opinion is that yum/rpm is not anywhere near as goot as apt.
<sorush20> I'm having amarok problems http://pastebin.co.uk/4827
<sorush20> crash on selecting xine engine
<VanessaE> kkathman, ok..like 9 shows it's there...
<kkathman> yah so I wonder why Im getting that message
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> this application was running fine until I did the dist-upgrade to edgy
<VanessaE> well what exactly is the message you get from the app?
<livingdaylight> joe_: the similarity between Fedora 6 and Kubuntu 6.10 is the 6, hehe
<kkathman> VanessaE:   nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kkathman> there are several like that
<livingdaylight> So, noone ever come across a ped_disc_duplicated error?
<kkathman> libm and libstc
<softmaster>  is there any player supports subtitles with rmvb files on kubuntu? please
<kkathman> sorry libc
<livingdaylight> ping joe_
<kkathman> librt
<kkathman> kinda odd
<livingdaylight> joe_: does Fedora rock your world?
<kkathman> I might re install that app and see what happens
<t3hwiz0rd-SR2> word: phoenix?! phoenix! I LOVE PHOENIX!
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: http://www.gnome.org/~chrisime/random/stuff/gnuparted/ped_disk.cc <-- may be something to do with this
<VanessaE> my box seems to have libm...  checking.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: thx, i'll have a look at that now
<t3hwiz0rd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: lol, i don't know what to do with that? doesn't tell me what it is. Its true that it happened while i was inteh partition phase of installation.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: but what to do? :s
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: that is c++ code lol
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: geez...hehe
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well it's looks like a wrapper class, I am not really sure
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: the duplicate bit got me to thinking aobut duplicate entried in grub/menu.lst
<VanessaE> I'm at a loss, kkathman...
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: either way i'm not able to install another os, not with manual partition. Haven't tried letting kubuntu automatically allocate sapce
<VanessaE> can't even figure out what package provided that file...however...  Do you by chance run the 64 bit version?
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: you might be better reporting it as a bug or asking one of the devs what's going on
<VanessaE> only refs I'm seeing here that make sense seem to point to that.
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper:i been asking here all day. How or where do i address devs with this issue?
* morphish thanks the gods of /etc/rc.local
<VanessaE> oh here we go...your guess was right, it's provided by the libc6 package.
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: ask to talk to a dev, have you tried to use something like gparted to see if your partition & partition tables are all in good order?
<kkathman> ggrrrr
<kkathman> I got no idea.. reinstalled and still no joy :(
<VanessaE> kkathman, are you running 64 bit?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: i tried to use qparted but i had the error come up again
<kkathman> VanessaE:  no not at all
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: gparted is what the installer uses anyway
<VanessaE> oh...hm
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: well yes it uses gparted, if the partition software is having trouble, then that sounds like may be your partition tables are knackered
<VanessaE> kkathman, wait, might have something here.
<kkathman> was workin ok I thought in Dapper, and currently works fine in SuSe
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: looks like there is confusion with sda1 & sdb1
<VanessaE> by chance was the program you're installing jalbum?
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: yes, its something like that i intuited. Hence while no one could help me with the actual error i looked at the menu.lst. I was shocked at the mess of it
<kkathman> VanessaE:  nope.. Zend
<VanessaE> ok
<kkathman> Zend Studio
<kkathman> but I get those same errors after reinstalling
<kkathman> very odd
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: actually this has all started since i installed Ubuntu Edgy on sda1 -  i noticed the doubling effect on  my boot up menu list
<CVirus> VanessaE: hey .. how are you doing ?
<yacoob> er...localeconf fails here :(
<VanessaE> hey CV
<VanessaE> going good
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: that is only a symptom, the underlying problem needs to be sorted
<VanessaE> ack, just in time for me to head off to pick up my husband
<CVirus> VanessaE: :-)
<VanessaE> CV, kkathman hang here, I'll be back in ~30 mins.
<CVirus> VanessaE: take your full time
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight: I am not familiar with sata drive (i still use ide) but I guess you need to somehow repair the partition tables
<loxs> netsplit i think
<hades> i have ubuntu 6.06, and rt2500 wireless card, and im trying to set up my computer as a server, that is, so that my friends computer (he has a mac) can use me to connect to the internet. can anyone help?
<hades> (please :))
<hades> can someone help me with the wifi ?
<hades> :)
<hades> please ...
<hades> i think thath my system cant see the proper driver ...
<hades> ?
<scion> hello
<wildchild> is there a way to fix more than just one package?
<CVirus> hades: well .. your card is sure to work ?
<hades> CVirus: well, it works on windows xp
<scion> anyone know how to upgrade mobile phone firmware in linux?
<hades> CVirus: but its a little unstable, you know
<hades> ?
<scion> comes as an .exe only :(
<CVirus> hades: does it work with GNU/Linux ?
<hades> CVirus: and since i have only xp home, i cant use my comuter as the server..
<hades> CVirus: no
<CVirus> hades: how did you test it ?
<hades> CVirus: if i use wlassassistant i cant see any network which i am suposed to
<lupine_85> scion: if you're brave, maybe wine
<CVirus> hades: is it an external or internal card ?
<lupine_85> personally I'd do it in vmware
<hades> CVirus: internal, pci if i do ifconfig i can see the interface ra0
<redtricycle> What's a bash command to edit variables?  Does sed only work with scripts? "sed 's/.zip//' $string>$newstring" won't work?
<hades> CVirus: i have ra2500 pci card ( wifi )
<CVirus> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CVirus> hades: ^
<hades> CVirus: propably i need to add the drivers to the kernel?
<scion> lupine_85: that don't sound too good
<CVirus> hades: just find the proper document https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lupine_85> if anything goes wrong, your phone becomes useless
<scion> the phone connects better to this linux box then windoze machines!
<DFh> hey- i have a noob question. apt-cache/-get dont know any "xawtv" package ("E: Couldn't find package xawtv"). am i stupid?
<lupine_85> you've no idea what freaky aspects of the hardware the firmware updater will have
<lupine_85> !xawtv
<ubotu> xawtv: X11 TV application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 656 kB
<lupine_85> enable universe
<hades> CVirus: thanks, just checking it out now..
<DFh> lupine_85: ah. thx.
<hades> CVirus: ill let you know how i get on ;)
<CVirus> hades: sure
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> Riddell: are you online ?
<caseyomah> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<felixjet> anyone know how to emulate windows small fonts on wine?
<dragonflyseven> How do I make a cursor scheme larger. I have a 160081200 monitor, and it is hard to see the cursor sometimes cause it is so small.
<felixjet> lol dragonflyseven xD
<teledyn> dragonflyseven: there's a 'big-cursor' package.  apt-cache search cursor
<dragonflyseven> copy that command?
<felixjet> sudo apt-cache search cursor
<felixjet> type that
<teledyn> man apt-cache
<felixjet> when i try to put my screen to 1600x1200
<felixjet> it dont change
<felixjet> it just expand
<dragonflyseven> Ok... doing it. It just lists a bunch of packages.
<felixjet> off to monitor
<teledyn> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<felixjet> and i need to move screen moving cursor to the corners :S
<dragonflyseven> Is there a slider somewhere. I think there is in GNOME.
<fdoving> dragonflyseven: you can try this too: http://lists.debian.org/debian-kde/2003/04/msg00202.html
<felixjet> sorry teledyn u_U
<dragonflyseven> Ok, checking that out.
<caseyomah> I can't get an ISO mount to work...
<malick> hi
<pitt0071> hi
<malick> what's your name
<teledyn> mount -o loop
<pitt0071> anyone with inspiron 9300?
<caseyomah> I did, it pulled up --help
<teledyn> man mount
<Xal2> What is that program that displays PC statistics in linux? It is a web page that will show system specs, cpu usage, etc
<pitt0071> Xal2, not web page... but maybe you talking about super karramba?
<unix_infidel> Xal2: gkrellm?
<unix_infidel> conky, any multitude of things.
<nimroad> need help , to run emule or compatible program
<teledyn> Xal2: maybe something like phpsysinfo
<Xal2> hmm, not those
<Xal2> teledyn,  yep
<unix_infidel> Xal2: it runs in firefox as a webpage?
<Xal2> I think that's it.
<unix_infidel> ahh.
<teledyn> it doesn't show cpu usage though
<Xal2> I couldn't remember the name
<teledyn> something based on rrdtool like cacti will
<Xal2> Yeah, that's what I was looking for though. Thanks :D
<nimroad> help me
<veronika> there's a nasty regression in kubuntu
<veronika> edgy
<Xal2> What do you mean?
<veronika> the battery module does not work any more
<Xal2> I've only updated to edgy on my desktop.
<nimroad> run a compatible program emule to LINUX
<Xal2> That was so my IDE CD-ROM drive would work.
<Trollinator> nimroad: STFW
<nimroad> this is the compatible program_
<Trollinator> so... what?
<Trollinator> there are at least 3 emule compatible Programs for Linux.
<noxxle> how can i change my gnome installation to kubuntu??
<Trollinator> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<noxxle> is that it?
<noxxle> i wanna remove all my gnome crap
<lobosque> hey guys, the mount command is mount -t HD destiny, i tried to put /hdb1 in HD but is wrong, how i do it right?
<noxxle> do i hae to change my srouces?
<noxxle> if i install kubuntu desktop
<Trollinator> noxxle: run aptitude in a terminal, select "installed packages" --> "gnome" and hit the - key
<Trollinator> kubuntu-desktop is in the main repo.
<rav3n> libxine-extracodecs never succeeded in  installing it from the repos , always manually doing it.. :S   any help why is this??
<noxxle> yea but after its installed
<caseyomah> lobosque: Try mount -t auto /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<Trollinator> of course...
<caseyomah> Anyone else has Edgy fail to mount isos on loop?
<Trollinator> Jonty's exit message shows very well how clueless Linus Torvalds is...
<caseyomah> ...And yet he made Linux...
<noxxle> compiz or beryl better for kubuntu??
<unix_infidel> Trollinator: an odd statement...coming from...you.
<Trollinator> So what? Linux is just a SysV clone.
<Trollinator> He said it himself: "Linux is evolution, not intelligent design".
<caseyomah> So Linus was just stating his preferance for symbolic languages over OO language.
<ccomp5950> Might want to get the full quote...http://blog.levhita.net/2006/07/27/visual-basic%E2%80%9D-did-more-for-programming-than-object-oriented-languages%E2%80%9D-did/
<ccomp5950> makes more sense then
<LastMall> a ferrari is an evolution of a model A too
<noxxle> now that i apt-getted kubuntu desktop how do i boot to it? i have both gnome and kubuntu on this machine now
<Trollinator> He certainly has project management skills, but he doesn't know much about OS theory
<caseyomah> At X login you select KDE from the menu.
<Trollinator> you can select when you log in
<Trollinator> ^^
<softmaster> can i share my files on windows network in kubuntu?
<Chousuke> Trollinator: Why does he need to know theory?
<Chousuke> Trollinator: he's done it in practice :)
<caseyomah> softmaster: Yes, it's called Samba server.
<softmaster> how to activate it
<caseyomah> softmaster: sudo apt-get samba | kdesu kate /etc/samba/smb.conf
<aterphasma> are there any fixes for the battery monitor/acpi thing?
<Trollinator> Chousuke: there *is* a point in theory, even if you and L. T. don't understand that
<Trollinator> The Linux design is a mess
<teledyn> noxxle: apt-get remove gdm
<caseyomah> Trollinator: So you're saying that Unix is less of a mess?
<Chousuke> Trollinator: What software is not a mess?
<Chousuke> :P
<Trollinator> caseyomah: no, but making such a mess was normal when UNIX was created
<Chousuke> Anyway, You're making pretty bold assumptions. :)
<Chousuke> True to your name I guess. :P
<Trollinator> Microkernels weren't very well-developed then
<h3sp4wn> still are not
<Trollinator> yes they are
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<caseyomah> Trollinator: I would say that Linux is exactly what it's supposed to be: A Unix clone.
<Chousuke> meh :/
<teledyn> noxxle: also apt-get remove any gnome-metapackage if you see any, like gnome-desktop
<Trollinator> You can achieve almost the same performance with a microkernel as with a monolithic kernel
<bobbyyu> HELP! I can't work my shell!
<Chousuke> Just when we were about to have a nice micro-macro-exo-whatever debate, you say it's offtopic :(
<bobbyyu> When I press ls, it says command not found
<Trollinator> lol
<bobbyyu> When I type sudo, it says command not found
<fdoving> Chousuke: feel free to move the discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic
<h3sp4wn> Trollinator: almost being the operative word - not as fast
<Chousuke> fdoving: heh. yeah :P
<unix_infidel> bobbyyu: most likely you lost your $PATH
<unix_infidel> mwahahaha...i made a funny.
<bobbyyu> How do I regain it?
<caseyomah> Look at $MAP
<Chousuke> Trollinator: Microkernels are not a panacea either. :)
<caseyomah> (My little funny)
<teledyn> bobbyyu: you have no ls command?
<bobbyyu> No
<Trollinator> h3sp4wn: that's easily compensated by the higher reliability of a microkernel based system
<teledyn> uh oh
<redtricycle> I have a question about the trash
<redtricycle> I mv'd
<Trollinator> export PATH=/usr/bin:/usr
<redtricycle> something to ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Trollinator> um, sorry
<redtricycle> how do I make it show up in "trash:/" from Konqueror?
<Chousuke> you need /usr/sbin too
<h3sp4wn> bobbyyu: source /etc/profile
<Chousuke> and /sbin
<Trollinator> export PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin
<teledyn> bobbyyu: what does echo $PATH say?
<softmaster> is there any way to use subtitles with rmvb in kubuntu
<caseyomah> Trollinator: Linus is not the source of the bloatware linux. Linux had microkernels until rather recently.
<bobbyyu> $/home/bobbyyu/Java/jdk1.5.0_07/bin
<unix_infidel> LOL
<Trollinator> caseyomah: Linux never was a microkernel
<teledyn> actually you would want export PATH=/usr/bin:/usr:${PATH}
<ccomp5950> Linux was always a macrokernel
<Chousuke> Even if you use a superior technology, it does not guarantee that your product is superior.
#kubuntu 2007-10-22
<juan_> after installing compiz, everytime i log in i have only one desktop, i have to change the number of desktops to get my four again, anyone know why?
<LastMall> shakey  does clamav do on access realtime scanning at all ?
<Lega> Oh, this is odd...
<roguejedix> Is it normal for Distribution Upgrade to take an hour at step "Modifying the software channels"?
<shakey> i dunno - i havent tried it
<shakey> i was hoping to get some peoples opinions
<LastMall> shakey  I'm thinking no.
<shadowhywind> hay all having an odd problem. Recently, my wireless card has not been working in linux. When i switch to windows i noticed that there are no drivers installed, So i install the drivers, boot back into kubuntu, and my wireless card begins to work again. Any ideas?
<lovre> monsterb: its my bad luck
<juan_> roguejedix it took on my laprtop about 2 minutes at the most
<lovre> monsterb: now i cant install anything
<nickpresta> roguejedix: the servers are fairly slow right now with the surge of people upgrading. It is normal to take a while for the whole process right now :)
<monsterb> lovre: do a CTRL+ALT+Backspace and log back in and try it.
<nickpresta> roguejedix: although the software channel setup shouldn't take too long
<lovre> monsterb: ok
<hitmanWilly> kudar: do you have restricted-manager installed?
<LastMall> shakey  I've never been a real fan of avg tho either
<bo> where's the location for the apt-sources.list?
<shakey> its ok on windows
<roguejedix> It's been stuck at "Fetching file 41 of 64" for over an hour now. So, I should just let it run? I'm kinda afraid to cancel it now
<shakey> clamAV and AVG are the two that i know of, are there any other decent AV on *nix?
<hitmanWilly> bo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<kudar> hitman:im not sure let me look
<hitmanWilly> shakey: why do you need AV anyway?
<danielstewart> Woohoo! My wifi works!
<lovre> not working :(
<shakey> well i dont have any now, isnt that foolish?
<Lega> My internet isn't working, now. >.< Like, in firefox, some pages will load, but google (for example) won't, and a bunch of other pages won't either... any ideas?
<Minataku> shakey: BitDefender
<LastMall> shakey  Avira has a version for linux/bsd/solaris   free
<hitmanWilly> !virus | shakey
<ubotu> shakey: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Minataku> It's not free, though, but it is $free
<danielstewart> Do I really have to logout just to change my time from a 24 hr clock to a 12 hour one?
<DaSkreech> shakey: By stats clamav
<shakey> hitmanWilly: yea i was aware of that, but that doesnt mean we are all in the clear though
<hitmanWilly> shakey: i don't run any kind of AV, just my router's firewall
<Minataku> That trigger needs to be updated
<monsterb> lovre: did u do a fresh install or ugrade from feisty?
<Minataku> Because if you use WINE, AV is still relatively useful
<stdin> Minataku: then update it
<juan_> why use an AV in linux?
<Minataku> I've submitted suggestions and was never listened to
<Minataku> So no
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> juan_: I just said why
<lovre> monsterb: fresh install
<stdin> Minataku: I know the ops are "awake" right now, so give it a go
<kudar> hitman: do i need to install restricted manager?
<Minataku> And there ARE Linux viruses
<lovre> monsterb: i had feisty on, but i didnt want to upgrade, i put in the CD and installed fresh
<hitmanWilly> ok, well, that's one thing, but most people only use wine for specific apps, most of which aren't virus prone
<monsterb> lovre: sudo adept_installer
<Minataku> They're nowhere near as serious a problem, but they're still in existance
<stdin> lovre: do not use sudo with GUI apps
<krisbuntu> nevermind, I think I got it...
<kudar> hitman: yes i have restricted manager installed
<stdin> monsterb: don't tell people to use sudo with GUI apps
<lovre> monsterb: not working, still same
<srfbdna> hola
<danielstewart> Hey, I use a Low profile ATI Radeon x600 PCI-E card, should I be looking for the open source driver or wait on it?
<lovre> stdin: ok :D use kdesu?
<Minataku> !u | monsterb
<ubotu> monsterb: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<danielstewart> All I really want right now is to be able to go above 800x600 resolution
<stdin> lovre: yes
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: most linux viruses are rootkits that i've heard of, and i don't know of ANY av software that can effectively get rid of one of those
<srfbdna> How can I start KDE 4 in Gutsy Gibbon?
<monsterb> stdin: im trying to problem solve his issue - since your the expert help him
<Minataku> Ridding is one thing, catching beforehand is another
<hitmanWilly> true
<WaltzingAlong> srfbdna: follow the instructions at kubuntu.org or specified in the channel topic
<Minataku> If you've downloaded a suspicious package, it's a very good idea to scan it quick
<stdin> srfbdna: see the link in the topic
<lovre> dont fight please
<Minataku> Or if you're just unsure of the integrity at all
<lovre> i really need help
<lovre> need to fix this
<Minataku> BTW, heya, hitmanWilly :3
<kudar> hitman: yes i have restricted manager installed
<Lega> Argh! Something is messing up my package stuff again, I can't apt-get update or anything... >.<
 * shakey goes back to his paper 
 * bo is giving hitmanWilly a pony
<hitmanWilly> but i still don't see how a nix machine could get infected in the first place, unless you install a virus as root
<Minataku> I have my Macintosh Classic running right here next to me, but that's unrelated
<Minataku> lol
<vbgunz> I fixed my framebuffer issue if any body remembers. I posted the solution here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087749.msg94991#msg94991, many thanks to those who helped!
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: and hi to you too
<Minataku> Mmmmm... 1bit video
<Minataku> X3
<hitmanWilly> lol
<WaltzingAlong> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lovre> and i CANT apt-get install ANYTHING :( :( :(
<kudar> hitman: yes i have restricted manager installed... i will wait patiently
<shakey> hitmanWilly: so in all seriousness, us linux users are pretty safe to look at porn online?
<Minataku> And it's not 1bpp, it's 1bit
<Minataku> shakey: Extremely safe
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, run it and see if the intel pro driver is enabled
<kudar> lol
 * shakey exhales a sigh of relief
<Minataku> Chances of getting something nasty surfing porn in Windows: 99.99999999%
<Minataku> Chances of same in Linux/BSD/Solaris: 0.0000000001%
<utnubuk> I installed the KDE desktop from gnome, but when i rebooted i got the gnome desktop - which is weird because I typed my info into the KDE login screen.
<utnubuk> how can i get into KDE?
<shakey> surfing porn on linux with konqeuror is probably even more safe
<Lega> How does one unlock/lock/fix the package-managing related stuff, again?
<hitmanWilly> shakey: extremely, tho i wouldn't know anything about that <_< >_>
<Minataku> Use Firefox instead. Much better.
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Minataku> I know a lot about that. I'm not ashamed to admit it
<Minataku> lol
<shakey> yea uh, i mean me too
<Minataku> I'm a 22 year old male
<hitmanWilly> XD
<Minataku> Of COURSE I look at porn
<kudar> hitman: the only restricted driver im using is nvidia graphics driver
<Minataku> :3
 * shakey quickly gets back to work on his school paper
<Lega> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hydrogen> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<hydrogen> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * shakey quickly gets back to work on his "school paper"
<WaltzingAlong> utnubuk: at the gui log in, select kde in the session list
<n8k99> utnubuk: when you sign in, you have to select the KDE option
<Minataku> !botabuse | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<danielstewart> !ATI ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> I'm fairly sure the amount of porn one looks at has very little to do with kubuntu support
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, try installing the intel pro wireless one
<Minataku> Considering it's a discussion of security advantages, it fits the topic
<hydrogen> err
<Minataku> One is far safer surfing porn using a Kubuntu machine than a Windows machine
<kudar> hitman: knetwork manager recognizes the card as the intel pro wireless 4965
<hydrogen> right
<dick> fuck
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<utnubuk> WaltzingAlong: n8k99: thanks ill give it a shot
<hydrogen> but the amount of porn you happen to look at doesn't have anything to do with kubuntu support
<DaSkreech> !av | shakey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about av - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Minataku> Since most sites of that type utilizing exploits are using all Windows-specific ones
<WaltzingAlong> !info clamav
<DaSkreech> Minataku: You can catch a virus in Wine?
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<dick> how set up emai kde
<Minataku> DaSkreech: I have not
<Minataku> Though I've often wondered about the possibilities of such
<Minataku> As in whether or not it's possible
<hitmanWilly> i suppose it IS possible, but it would be limited to the ~/.wine folder
<Minataku> What kind of damage could it do, if any
<LastMall> does clamav do on-access scanning ?
<Minataku> Not at all
<monsterb> lovre: check your UserAccount and see if you belong to "admin and adm" groups
<naught101> why I try to hibernate, the screen looks like it's logging out, then goes black, then almost immediately comes back to kde
<Minataku> Remember, WINE accesses / as Z:
<naught101> most/all programs still running
<Minataku> Your home directory is also mapped to a drive letter
<naught101> and doesn't hibernate
<naught101> any one got any ideas?
<kudar> hitman: knetworkmanger recognizes the card as intel pro
<hitmanWilly> yes, but it still needs su access to write to /
<lovre> monsterb: how do i 'check my UserAccount'
<naught101> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kudar> hitman:what would be the best way to install the drivers again?
<Minataku> Yes, but NOT to /home/username/
<hitmanWilly> kudar: you still might try the restricted driver
<Minataku> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<monsterb> lovre: system settings > User Management
<kudar> hitman: i dont see a restricted driver as being available
<Minataku> What?!
<Minataku> This bot is patently useless sometimes
<lovre> monsterb: yes, i belong to thoose group
<Minataku> :P
<lovre> s
<hitmanWilly> kudar: try an apt-cache search for ipw*
<Minataku> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<DaSkreech> lovre: got help yet?
<Minataku> Anyone seen Dr_Willis around?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: but 99% of windows viruses install somewhere in the C:/Windows directory
<lovre> DaSkreech: no :(
<lovre> DaSkreech: havent resolved my problem yet
<danielstewart> I'm downloading the driver for my card on the ATI site. To run it do I just open the terminal and ./filename it?
<Minataku> hitmanWilly: Yes, but the ones that damage files do so all over
<carwash^> naught101: you could try uswsp
<kudar> hitman: apt-cache search ipw* ????
<lovre> DaSkreech: is there any list of locations where adept should look for applications, maybe it cannot acces that?
<naught101> carwash^: what's that?
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: so worst case your /home folder gets wiped out
<DaSkreech> LastMall: yes it does
<carwash^> it's a package that automates some of the hibernation-stuff. its in the repositories
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: you lose all your settings and have to reinstall some stuff
<Minataku> That is, if you follow proper basic security procedures
<lee986321> ok now waht is that channel for compiz?
<Minataku> And that you're not one of those dumbasses who runs as root all the time
<lovre> monsterb: is there any list of locations where adept should look for applications, maybe it cannot acces that?
<carwash^> or you could try hibernating your machine manually. sudo echo 4 > /etc/proc/acpi/sleep
<bo> hitmanWilly: I fixed it, I had to change my sources list and now firefox is running, fine. Thanks for the help
<hitmanWilly> Minataku: well, of course, pebkac is a problem on any system
<DaSkreech> lovre: What do you mean look for applications?
<carwash^> echo 3 for sleep (suspend to ram)
<kudar> kudar@ubuntubox:~$ apt-cache search ipw
<Minataku> I wonder if any research has been done into viruses on WINE
<kudar> bsign - Corruption & intrusion detection using embedded hashes
<kudar> ieee80211-source - Source for the 802.11 (wireless) network stack for Linux
<kudar> systraq - monitor your system and warn when system files change
<kudar> tripwire - file and directory integrity checker
<kudar> ipw2100-source - Source for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 (ipw2100) driver
<kudar> kudar@ubuntubox:~$
<naught101> carwash^: does it replace hibernate? and does it work with Kmenu>Log Out...>hibernate?
<lovre> DaSkreech: i mean, look for a list of available applications on an internet server.
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<Minataku> naught101: No, it IS hibernate
<Minataku> And you type it into a terminal
<hydrogen> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<AmyRose> Yay, I just got my old computer working again thanks to the network install CD!
<DaSkreech> lovre: can you paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<stdin> kudar: use the pastebin
<DaSkreech> !paste | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hitmanWilly> my lappy uses the 3495 driver, which is in fact a restricted one
<monsterb> lovre: run adept and hit fetch upadates
<naught101> hrrmm... so there's no GUI solution?
<lee986321> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Minataku> He's telling you how to directly interact with the kernel ACPI interpreter
<Minataku> Why bother with one? This is insanely easy. :P
<FOAD> Hey, how can I make it so that when I do Windowskey-'-e it actually produces an e with an ' on top of it?
<monsterb> lovre: under EDIT you can manage repos
<jim> I upgraded to gutsy from feisty and for some reason hear a click sound every now and then. It isn't mechanical but coming from my sound card. It sounds intentional maybe representing a process or something?Any ideas what it might be?
<carwash^> carwash^: you could probably make it work... if i remember correctly itwill try to identify what machine you are running and set the hibernation paramters accordingly.
<Minataku> Though there's a chance that hibernation support may be bad on your machine
<naught101> Minataku: yes... so is "sudo hibernate", and that works... I more want to know why the current solution ISN'T working, so I can fix it..
<Minataku> So if hibernation fails, don't try to do it ever again
<Minataku> lol
<hitmanWilly> kudar: what wifi card did you say you had?
<lovre> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41597/
<naught101> i don't think it's my machine... it was working fine in feisty
<kudar> hitman: intel pro 4965
<carwash^> Minataku: when hibernation works, never again touch your system is more like how it works ;)
<alejandro> my firefox say that flash palyer isnt installed
<Minataku> Haha
<MasterShrek> how come i cant change file associations in dolphin?
<DaSkreech> lovre: Are you using adept ?
<Minataku> carwash^: You seem like you really know your stuff. Are you actually a Kubuntu user or do you use something more advanced like me?
<carwash^> I'm on kubuntu
<carwash^> i want to use my computer instead of fight with it ;)
<lovre> DaSkreech: if that is 'adept installer' then yes
<kudar> hitman: intel pro 4965 agn
<DaSkreech> lovre: what happens when you press fetch updates ?
<alejandro> my computer goes slow
<WaltzingAlong> Minataku: what are you using that you refer to as more advanced?
<Minataku> Yeah, yeah, yeah
<Minataku> lol
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, try this: sudo modprobe ipw4965
<Minataku> I use Gentoo
<carwash^> (insert random joke about compiling time)
<lovre> DaSkreech: i have no Fetch Updates, this is how my window looks: http://i23.tinypic.com/10qcc2v.jpg
<naught101> "more advanced like me" - I thought you were refering to yourself...
<kudar> hitman: FATAL: Module ipw4965 not found.
<Minataku> I've also got numerous systems running NetBSD
<carwash^> I'd rather _not_ use Minataku...
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, hold on a sec, let me hit up google right quick
<danielstewart> This may sound silly but how do I just "run" a program without having to sudo everything?
<kudar> hitman: thanks a lot bro
<danielstewart> I must be doing something wrong here
<DaSkreech> lovre: Ah can you close that and press Alt+space type adept then press enter for me
<Minataku> BTW: With RT-PREEMPT, compiling hardly causes a performance issue
<kudar> ive been reading up on this wifi issue for 2 days straight now
<Minataku> I can do other things while compiling with only an extremely slight, if any, drop in performance
<sparr> how can i change the appearance/layout of the K menu?
<Minataku> Which makes compile time a non-issue, since I can still work during
<danielstewart> Hello?
<aguitel> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<hitmanWilly> kudar: try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493095&highlight=4965
<hitmanWilly> kudar: see if that helps at all
<trans_> hi
<lovre> DaSkreech: its downloading some updates...
<DaSkreech> !hi | danielstewart and trans_
<ubotu> danielstewart and trans_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Minataku> Who makes up these horrible names? :P
<hitmanWilly> kudar: it sounds like you're using a generic driver, which is where your performance issues are probably coming from
<Minataku> "Gutsy Gibbon" "Hardy Heron"
<danielstewart> DaSkreech: I've been here a while, surprised that I can't seem to figure out how to install this driver
<Minataku> Bleh :P
<DaSkreech> danielstewart: Which ?
<lovre> DaSkreech: this download has never been this slow before....
<kudar> hitman: so i dont have to do anything with my kernal right?
<carwash^> Minataku: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<danielstewart> DaSkreech: Driver for the ATI Radeon x600. got it off the company site: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<danielstewart> 800x600 is painful :(
<hitmanWilly> kudar: no, you shouldn't, it should at the worst involve a modprobe or maybe editing some config files
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm being a bit mean, I suppose
<lovre> danielstewart: try it on an 19'' monitor :D
<Minataku> I'll go read something
<Minataku> lol
<trans_> i'm having a strange problem with the /media directory for some reason.  whenever i try to ls /media the terminal hangs and eventually either completes (but doesn't list the contents correctly), or it says Input/output error
<danielstewart> lovre: It's not my monitor, this is the max resolution on kubuntu
<danielstewart> lovre: I'm used to 1600x1200 :(
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ubuntu's kernel is almost entirely modular, which means you really don't ever have to recompile it
<trans_> this is a new install on a new partition on a year old disk that was formatted during the install
<kudar> hitman: so i can ignore step 2 on that guide?
<danielstewart> lovre:  so I'm _hoping_ that installing the driver will let me up the resolution
<kudar> hitman: 1 and 2 can be skipped then?
<hitmanWilly> kudar: yeah, assuming you already have the most recent kernel installed
<danielstewart> DaSkreech: It asks me to run something called check.sh, which I don't have preinstalled so I downloaded that too. Tried to run it by just typing ./check.sh in the right directory but I didn't have permission
<lovre> danielstewart: i still havent installed my 7900GS driver. but thats a whole another problem., havent got to it yet....
<danielstewart> lovre: then how did you up the resolution? I want my screen space!
<hitmanWilly> kudar: this is 7.10, correct?
<danielstewart> lovre: and it can't be nvidia-specific, because that won't help me :(
<kudar> hitman:yes sir
<shakey> is anyone in here experienced with configuring httpd.conf?
<shakey> a crazy idea just came to me
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, then actually you do need to do 1 & 2, since your kernel isn't the most recent one
<lovre> danielstewart: i dont know, im on 1280x1024, with generic driver from kubuntu
<shakey> join /#apache
<AmyRose> shakey: ?
<shakey> omg i screwd up
<AmyRose> lol
<hitmanWilly> kudar: all that involves is reinstalling kernel pkgs, no compiling needed from the looks of it
<LjL> shakey: /join #apache
<AmyRose> shakey: /j #apache instead
<AmyRose> /j is cooler
<danielstewart> lovre: damn it, I guess I'll just have kubuntu as just something to make fun of until I finish my machine
<LjL> AmyRose: /j is non-standard.
<hitmanWilly> and quicker to type :)
<shakey> haha, i was wondering why it wasnt connecting
<NickPresta> What is the suggested application for copying DVDs?
<hitmanWilly> k3b
<hydrogen> ugh
 * hydrogen thinks he needs to prune his kernel a bit if he's ging to build it himself
<lovre> why doesnt "kdesu apt-get install skype" work??
<hydrogen> making 1703 modules
<hydrogen> I don't think I have 1703 devices attached to my system :/
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen: that's standard for a buntu kernel
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: right
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: which is why I think I need to prune it :)
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen: do like i did, wipe out the init image altogether, boot straight into your kernel
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> I've thought about that as well
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen: of course, that involves some massive kernel restructuring
<hydrogen> but its less painful on my head to let ubuntu compile it properly
<hydrogen> and only change the config
<lovre> DaSkreech: would you happen to know why doesnt "apt-get install skype" work? it worked on 7.04
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen: are you building as a deb?
<hydrogen> yea
<shakey> lovre i was never able to get skype through the repos, i always had to get it off the site
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen: if you want, go to gentoo.org, shows you how to build a kernel without all that init image cruft, and without 10,000 different modules you never use
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: I know how to
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: I can handle building a kernel just fine
<shakey> lovre: when i had the deb downloaded, i just right clicked it and went -> kubuntu package menu -> install
<hydrogen> hitmanWilly: I'd just rather do it "the ubuntu way" while on ubuntu
<hydrogen> so I still get dependancy handling mostly right
<hitmanWilly> hydrogen: ok, fair enough
<lovre> shakey: thank you. ill try it. But im sure i installed with apt-get the last time
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: how about sudo aptitude install skype           (ekiga)              or kdesu adept_manager    then skype from there
<shakey> lovre: yea i mean i never added additional repositories
<Lega> Hey, is there a way to make the entire yakuake screen (even the part where the terminal is) transparent to the background/whatever is behind it?
<alejandro> someone knows howto load plugins in konversation?
<hitmanWilly> Lega: not sure, but it would be cool
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: not working :(
<Lega> hitmanWilly: I've seen it done, I'm just trying to figure out how. >.<
<Lega> Also, are there any known problems with Firefox in Gutsy Gibbon? It isn't really working correctly for me. It won't load most pages, and yet I'm still connected to the internet through wireless and LAN (as evidenced by me talking here.)
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: what does happen, that would be helpful
<chemisus> i just installed fresh install of kubuntu 7.10 on my dell e1505 laptop. i used the restricted drivers to install my ati x1400 and wifi, everything worked fine, even sound. then update manager popped up saying there was a new version, so i installed it and during install, it said that the update was no longer supported, and it broke my sound
<chemisus> any ideas?
<chemisus> im tempted just to reinstall and not run that update
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: had you added the skype deb repository to your sources.list file?          deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<hitmanWilly> Lega: got me, i use konq on my buntu box
<Lega> Ew, konq. >.<
<Lega> I don't really like Konquerer for anything...
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: no, i havent. Ill try to download it manually
<Lega> Doesn't GG have Dolphin now, or something?
<hitmanWilly> Lega: so far, its the browser I hate the least, at least for a 32 bit machine :)
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: sure then sudo dpkg -i skype...deb      or with the new gui deb install tool
<Lega> Haha, I've consistantly found firefox to be my fav. Although it is a little large.
<hitmanWilly> FF on my 64 bit gentoo box, just for plugin compatibility issues
<Lega> Ja.
<kudar> hitman: i keep running into WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash
<Lega> I need to surf the net, though. And FF is not loading pages, period.
<kudar> when i execute make
<shakey> kudar: type "echo $SHELL" in console and say what it is
<Lega> Argh. This is driving me mad...
<alejandro> it is some way to use mirc plugins in konversation
<alejandro> ?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: i installed it, its ok
<WaltzingAlong> alejandro: not that i know
<hitmanWilly> that's another thing i do on every fresh buntu install, sudo ln /bin/bash /bin/sh :)
<kudar> hitman: /bin/bash
<alejandro> no way?
<shakey> word?
<alejandro> or in other chat program in linux?
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, ignore the warnings then, its set to bash
<shakey> if you typed "export SHELL=/bin/false" as root, would that destroy everything?
<hitmanWilly> shakey: hmmm, not sure...
<kudar> hitman:make: *** No rule to make target `compatible/iwl4965.ko', needed by `install'.  Stop.
<kudar> im at step 6
<Lega> Okay, so I know the problem with pages loading has to do with firefox- pages load fine in Konq.
<hitmanWilly> shakey: would be funny to find out :P
<kudar> when i make install wifi file
<Lega> What changed to make this happen... Hmm.
<kudar> i get that error
<hitmanWilly> kudar: did you install build-essential?
<nosrednaekim> heh.... if you guys go by distrowatch... Kubuntu is now 6th in hits over the past week, and 12 over the past month :)
 * shakey scoffs
<hitmanWilly> well, any time a distro puts out a new version, it tends to inflate the distrowatch numbers
<kudar> hitman: i dont know what build-essential is
<kudar> hitman: do i need it?
 * shakey shakes
<lovre> i have another BIG problem. I have a partition of 200Gb, with lots of important files. But its somehow messed up and i cant access it. Is there a way to retreive my data? The error i get when trying to acces it is: "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<hitmanWilly> kudar: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LastMall> that on the right side of distrowatch is nothing but a page hit counter.
<hitmanWilly> kudar: you need it for compiling from source
<kudar> hitman: it wasn't installed
<hitmanWilly> kudar: ok, definately install it then
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: ask google that exact phrase
<kudar> hitman: do i have to start over now?
<LastMall> right now the top is PCLinuxOS and its being artificially manipulated.
<hitmanWilly> step 3 in any new buntu installation :)
<hitmanWilly> at least for me
<snes_rocks> Hello!
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: its returns some forum discusions, but no answers there
<Schuenemann> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<snes_rocks> My laptop's hotkeys decided they didn't want to do anything anymore
<hitmanWilly> kudar: no, just install build-essential and take over from where it errored out on you
<snes_rocks> Is there anyway to stop their rebellion?
<shakey> snes_rocks: do they have street cred?
<nosrednaekim> snes_rocks: break them ?
<[ifr0g]> snes_rocks, threaten them with water :D
<hitmanWilly> snes_rocks: uhhh, execute the leaders?
<snes_rocks> but who are the leaders?
<snes_rocks> they are being silent under interrogation
<sparr> gutsy is supposed to include compiz/beryl/fusion/whatever by default?  im guessing i didnt get it because ive turned it off manually in the past.  how can i enable whatever the default is?
<hitmanWilly> probably that damn mute key, he always seems to start trouble :P
<nosrednaekim> snes_rocks: did you try dmesg-ing them?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: can kubuntu read FAT partitions?=
<WaltzingAlong> for the lazy I also had this problem (with ntfs3g), but it was solved by unchecking "mount as a user" in the device properties in dolphin (should prolly work in konq too).
<[ifr0g]> sparr, they are not.
<nosrednaekim> hitmanWilly: fredom fo Volume!!! yes!
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: fat32? fat16? fat12?
<WaltzingAlong> sure
<hitmanWilly> lol
<Schuenemann> it can read thin partitons too...
<WaltzingAlong> sparr: ubuntu gutsy includes compiz by default, yes
<sparr> kubuntu no?
<hitmanWilly> but in all seriousness, check out the keyboard layouts and make sure its set up correctly
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: "I also had this problem (with ntfs3g), but it was solved by unchecking "mount as a user" in the device properties in dolphin (should prolly work in konq too)."  from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-473511.html
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled) by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<shakey> !eyecandy
<snes_rocks> getkeycodes shows that the appropriate volumes keys are mapped
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: i cant mount. shows same error
<hitmanWilly> hmmmm
<snes_rocks> Nothing is showing up in /var/log/acpid
<Schuenemann> shakey, eyecandy means those useless but cool visual effects :)
<sparr> ubuntu still has beryl packages, should i use compiz[-fusion] instead of those?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: the problems is, this partition is actually NTFS. But it is somehow broken. And there was Windows on it. So i try to boot with windows installation cd to fix it. It said that boot sector was messed up, and if i want to fix it. Then it recognized it as FAT. Since then, i cant load it (win) or see it (linux)
<nosrednaekim> snes_rocks: maybe you should manually set them in kmix like I did
<snes_rocks> GASP!! it works!!
<snes_rocks> thanks!
<snes_rocks> I set the keyboard model and hp keyboard
<nosrednaekim> lol
<nosrednaekim> =)
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: it may be that it was not 'shut down' properly so the ntfs-3g driver may be telling you to start it with ms windows 2x to clean the chkdsk flag; you can force it to mount though with ntfs-3g if this is the case
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: what do i do?
<sparr> how can i change the look of the K menu in kde?
<dfm> hi
<lee986321> wahts the channel for compiz?
<dfm> how do i set a specific resolution for kdm?
<Dragnslcr> lee986321- #compiz-fusion
<lee986321> ah ty Dragnslcr
<lovre> brb
<dfm> though xorg only knows 1024x768 (and works), kdm starts with 1600x1280. :/
<WaltzingAlong> sparr: which items are shown there? the colors? the fonts? kmenu /system settings/appearance
<lovre> back
<sparr> WaltzingAlong: i cant get anything in appearance to change the menu.  ive changed my window and widget styles
<hitmanWilly> ok folks, im out...catch you all later
<mryoung_> hello :)
<WaltzingAlong> sparr: sure the kde colors you pick can affect the kmenu; not sure if much more can be done with it. to move items around? use the menu editor. also check kcontrol
<Schuenemann> WaltzingAlong, is it possible to change K menu's icon?
<sparr> WaltzingAlong: id like a background image.  or outlines.  or something
<n1lo> Hi Sirs.
<WaltzingAlong> !look
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about look - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<WaltzingAlong> hm Schuenemann yeah, typically through a different icon set
<Schuenemann> not easy to do it only for that icon?
<WaltzingAlong> sparrw: sparr: that you can do, right mouse click the menu (you may see unlock, if so do that then right mouse click again), panel menu, configure panel;
<dga> is anyone else having trouble rebooting in KDE?
<Schuenemann> someone told me about something called freespire
<WaltzingAlong> Schuenemann: must be but i do not know it just now
<Schuenemann> that freespire a distro, nevermind
<ice9_> Is there a way to fix python on ubuntu
<ice9_> I screwed it up pretty good
<ice9_> like a recovery
<kudar> hitman:
<kudar> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<kudar> If you experience build errors, try 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'
<mryoung_> wow... upgrading aint that easy as one would guess ...
<mryoung_> ice9_: doesnt purging python and then reinstalling work ?
<ice9_> nope
<mryoung_> i mean a real complete deinstall
<mryoung_> adept.. doesnt offer that option
<ice9_> yeah I use apt-get
<mryoung_> did you use apt-get remove ?
<ice9_> sudo apt-get --purge autoremove python2.4
<mryoung_> ahh ok
<dfm> am i the only one who has trouble with kdm here?
<mryoung_> strange...
<WaltzingAlong> focus the attention toward a solution
<ice9_> any suggestiions really don't want to blow this away
<mryoung_> did you try dpkg-reconfigure python... `?
<ice9_> that I did not
<ice9_> let me try it
<ice9_> all I get is a bunch of options
<mryoung_> try
<mryoung_> dpkg-reconfigure --force <packetname>
<feierfox> why on earth, is the firefox so .... unstable?!
<mryoung_> feierfox: works great for me
<mryoung_> feierfox: if it aint working as you like.. try opera
<mryoung_> its pretty cool too
<feierfox> there was a reason why i'm not using it
<mryoung_> oh
<feierfox> but i can't remember the reason :/
<Schuenemann> WaltzingAlong, they're at /usr/share/icons/THEME/32x32/apps
<mryoung_> well.. i never really liked opera.. but as i used it for awhile... and got uswed to it
<feierfox> maybe some missing plug-in
<mryoung_> since the.n.. i like it pretty much
<mryoung_> the mouse gestures are pretty handy too
<ice9_> damn missing python2.4  module
<ice9_> in /usr/bin/python2.4
<ice9_> anyone want to copy and send me it
<mryoung_> ice9_: was it spitting that out.. at reconfigure ?
<ice9_> yeah
<mryoung_> heh
<mryoung_> what module is missing ?
<mryoung_> mebbe you can reinstall
<ice9_> python2.4
<mryoung_> oh
<mryoung_> mhh.. usually. it should reinstall that module.. when you reinstall python2.4
<kudar> anyone know what would cause this error
<kudar> make: *** No rule to make target `compatible/iwl4965.ko', needed by `install'.  Stop.
<mryoung_> thats pretty strange
<Josie1> ice9_: There's not a package for it??
<Jucato> ice9_: why not install python2.4 ?
<mryoung_> kudar: the real error should be somewhere above that line
<ice9_> something is broken
<Jucato> kudar: did you run "./configure" and "make" first before "make install"?
<kudar> mryoung:
<kudar> Makefile:22:
<kudar> Makefile:23: WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<kudar> Makefile:24: If you experience build errors, try
<kudar> Makefile:25: 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<ice9_> i deleted python2.4
<Jucato> !flood | kudar
<ubotu> kudar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ice9_> yeah I know it was really dumb
<mryoung_> mhh.. ice9_... try to force a reinstall
<Jucato> ice9_: how did you delete it? you're not normally allowed to delete system files
<kudar> mryoung: i can assure that SHELL = /bin/bash
<Jucato> either way, you can just reinstall python2.4
<kudar> dont know why that error still comes up
<ice9_> whats the command to force reinstall
<kudar> i am pulling down only 238kb/sec on my wireless and its driving me crazy
<Jucato> ice9_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.4
<ice9_> no apt-get doesn't work
<ice9_> need to use dpkg
<Jucato> why doesn't apt-get work?
<ice9_> cause it needs python
<Jucato> what?
<Josie1> Way to break your system, lol.
<Jucato> apt-get does not depend on python
<ice9_> thanks how i learn the hard way
<pingveno> I just had a problem with a dist-upgrade.py taking up all of the memory on my computer and eventually dying because of a memory allocation error.
<pingveno> How do I get it started again?
<Jucato> ice9_: apt does not depend on python. you should still be able to use apt-get even if python is missing
<mryoung_> dpkg -i --force <deb file name>
<mryoung_> try that
 * Jucato notes that apt uses dpkg too... so...
<ice9_> command not found
<mryoung_> ehh
<Jucato> ??
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ....so...
<ice9_> Jucato yeah your right I can use apt-get to a point
<Jucato> yo posingaspopular!
<ice9_> update and what not
<Jucato> ice9_: up to what point?
<posingaspopular> what is the docs chan?
<Jucato> #ubuntu-doc or #ubuntu-docs
<Jucato> can't really remember with "s" or without :)
<posingaspopular> it's without
<Jucato> okay :)
<posingaspopular> configuring my quick connect, thanks
<Jucato> sure :)
<Schuenemann> for a moment, I thought it was a medical channel
<lovre> still having the same problem. cant acces an NTFS partition from kubuntu....
<mryoung_> i guess dpkg is missing.... ice9_
<posingaspopular> Jucato: apparently nixternal is more mexican than my brother and I ?
<Jucato> lovre: even with ntfs-3g?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: he did mention that :)
<ice9_> damn what can i do
<spartako> does anyones has problems with kubuntu 7.10
<posingaspopular> spartako: which problem specifically
<spartako> I have a problem with key public
<Jucato> ice9_: ok start from the very beginning. what errors are you getting?
<swanfl> 2 questions. 1st, if a program is said to work for ubuntu, will it work for kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> swanfl: generally speaking yes. some margin of error for gnome libs
<spartako> yes, if doesn use gnome
<lovre> Jucato: i dont know what to do... <--- newbie.... can you instruct me?
<Jucato> spartako: even if it uses gnome, it will work
<swanfl> 2nd, if the program is not in the repository, and the web site says they have a package for ubuntu, how do I install it?
<Jucato> there might be some exceptions to how it works
<posingaspopular> spartako: ive never used it, sorry. maybe some else has?
<spartako> you are right Jucato
<Jucato> posingaspopular: I think spartako meant plublic keys (GPG)
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<spartako> yes, I sorry my english sometimes is bad...
<spartako> Jucato can you tell me about keys?
<posingaspopular> yea i assumed as much, and i have no experience.
<posingaspopular> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Jucato> swanfl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu follow that, except go to the Third-party software tab
<Jucato> spartako: what exactly is the problem?
<bottiger> is there a good way to take a screenshot from the commandline with compiz? I always had a script running "import -window root" and uploading it to my webhost. But now I only get black-windows?
<Jucato> bottiger: hm. try asking in #compiz-fusion
<bottiger> Ksnapshot works fine, but it requires to much manual work by me :)
<spartako> well, yesterday i tried install kubuntu 7.10, but I have problems with my key public...
<lovre> small oftopic: when it downloads packages, it stalls a long time before downloading, and then downloads quickly. This did not happen on feisty, and i have a very quick connection so this shouldnt happpen. did i configure something wrong maybe?
<bottiger> Jucato: okey
<mryoung_> lovre: i have exactly the same 'problem`
<mryoung_> its not rly a big issue tho
<Jucato> lovre: it might be a problem on the server
<Dr_willis> lovre,  could be server load.
<lovre> well, its not important.
<mryoung_> yep.. especially.. since gutsy is official now
<mryoung_> and ppl might be upgrading :P
<Jucato> s/might be/are/
<Dr_willis> servers have been having a huge load for the last week or so.
<mryoung_> i think upgrading needs some wortk
<lovre> about  that driver, i installed as it said on tutorial, and i get additional item in kmenu called " NTFS Configuration Tool" but when i click on it, nothing loads, like its dead... (so many problems for me :()
<mryoung_> i had to fire it up many times
<spartako> ubotu thank you for your link!
<mryoung_> then it crashed
<swanfl>  I already added all the repositories
<mryoung_> had todo something by hand
<mryoung_> restart it again
<swanfl> the program is not listed
<lovre> Jucato: do you know why could that happen?
<mryoung_> and finally.. i completed it with dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> lovre,  try 'sudo ntfs-config'
<swanfl> soooo, how do I install the program in question?
<mryoung_> without using adept
<Jucato> swanfl: you have to manually add the 3rd-party repository from that site you mentioned
<oscar> hola hi
<swanfl> sorry Jucato I'm just a little confused
<Jucato> <swanfl> 2nd, if the program is not in the repository, and the web site says they have a package for ubuntu, how do I install it?
<Schuenemann> spartako, he is a bot :-)
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<Jucato> swanfl: they either have a special repository for Ubuntu that you need to add or they have a .deb package for Ubuntu
<Jucato> swanfl: if it's the first, you have to add that special repository (in the Third party software tab) before you can use apt-get or Adept to install it
<spartako> Schuenemann I'm new on this!
<swanfl> ok, if it's just a deb package?
<lovre> Dr_willis: i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m46c53270
<Jucato> swanfl: if it's the 2nd, you need to download that .deb package and just click on it to launch the installer
<spartako> Schuenemann thank you for your information!
<swanfl> wow
<swanfl> cool beaners :)
<lovre> shit, i hope im not losing all of my data :(((
<swanfl> I figured out where some of the games were in kde4 and launched them from dolphin
<swanfl> cool looking ;)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: are you a motu?
<LastMall> swanfl  http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/   And yes, if it's for ubuntu it'll install in kubuntu and xubuntu
<Jucato> posingaspopular: nope (thank goodness?)
<swanfl> thanks LastMall
<Dr_willis> lovre,  some how your uuid has changed on your devices. or your fstab got messed up looks like.
<posingaspopular> ah okay. a couple of people i know were thinking of packaging some rpms into .deb and i was jw. btw Admiral_Chicago is here and available for questioning
<LastMall> swanfl  bout 1/2 down on that page is Installing a package manually.   Thats how I install Opera.
<swanfl> awesome
<swanfl> so Opera is not in the repository? ouch. but it's good to know
<mryoung_> yup
<pagan0ne> hey, im currently running feisty (7.04) and on the website it says i should be able to upgrade to Gutsy (7.10), in following the insturctions, it says to open Adept Manager, and goto Adept > Manage Repo's, then it says to enable Reccomended and Pre-Release updates, i dont see the option to enable those, all i have is a listing of repo's... nothing saying reccomended or pre-release....
<mryoung_> swanfl: but some programs got own repositories.. or ppl host em
<posingaspopular> pagan0ne: you can upgrade via command line
<mryoung_> you just add em
<swanfl> cool
<mryoung_> and get updated auto
<swanfl> I'll  check the web site
<pagan0ne> ok, so whats the best route to take, and how do i do it/
<Lega> Is there any program better then KNetworkManager for managing LAN/Wireless? >.<
<pagan0ne> ?
<posingaspopular> pagan0ne: i can guide you through if you want
<posingaspopular> first open up a konsole or terminal
<Lega> Because KNM has always simply given me problems.
<mryoung_> thats how i do it.. for Battle of Wesnoth.. theres a repo for that game.. since the noprmal ubuntu/debian package is always old
<pagan0ne> posingaspopular: sure, have you upgraded a amd64 system yet?
<lovre> Dr_willis: is there anything i can do about it?
<LastMall> swanfl  I'm no expert but I grab ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/924/final/en/i386/static/opera-static_9.24-20071015.1-qt_en_i386.deb  to install Opera and use dpkg -i
<pagan0ne> posingaspopular: pm me, lets keep the channel clean :)
<posingaspopular> pagan0ne: sure
<swanfl> cool
<vbgunz> is there any way to give an account on the system NO PASSWORD? just a double click to get in? NO timed login, instead a double click on the account in the face browser to log in?
<swanfl> now this is what this channel is supposed to be about :)
<mryoung_> is there also a dynamic binary for opera ?
<ice9_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41601/
<mryoung_> dynamically linked qt ?
 * Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<posingaspopular> vbgunz: yes there is
<LastMall> mryoung_  yes there is  ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/924/final/en/i386/shared/
<posingaspopular> Jucato: what was the guy on the planet that set a computer to do that via ssh?
<vbgunz> posingaspopular: would really appreciate some help on it, how so?
<Jucato> hm... actually he can just set it to autologin...
<lovre> Dr_willis: is there any data recovery software i can recover my files with?
<Jucato> vbgunz: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Login Manager -> Convenience tab
<Jucato> auto login, no delay
<lovre> i have had so many problems with kubuntu, as a beginner, i wonder what will it take for me to give up
<Jucato> vbgunz: there's also Password-less logins
<vbgunz> Jucato: thats the thing, I am trying to avoid auto logging in...
<Jucato> vbgunz: you get that convenience w/o having to have a passwordless user (which is dangerous)
<vbgunz> Jucato: thats the ticket :)
<kudar> the only problem i have is slow wireless
<LastMall> lovre like this ? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<kudar> and i cant install a new driver for some reason
<vbgunz> Jucato: it is for my 2 year old son
<swanfl> gtg
<vbgunz> Jucato: can I do that from kcontrol?
<tomer> compiz is not working
<Jucato> vbgunz: yes. Kcontrol -> System Administration -> Login Manger
<vbgunz> nice
<vbgunz> thanks, will tell!
<lovre> LastMall: yes, but i dont think it supports NTFS recovery
<Jucato> vbgunz: you'll tell your 2 year old son how to do it? O.o
<clydetnd> hello
<lovre> LastMall: oh, i have seen wrongly :S
<clydetnd> every one
<tomer> i run compiz --replace
<vbgunz> if he can get to the face browser, he'll login, passwords will trip him up though
<tomer> the title bars disapeear and no windows can be moved i have to restart x
<LastMall> lovre  even livecds http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<Jucato> !compiz | tomer
<ubotu> tomer: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Jucato> tomer: you can ask for help in #compiz-fusion too
<pagan0ne> posingaspopular: ok back
<Dragnslcr> Hm, is it bad if debconf segfaults during an upgrade to 7.10?
<dfm> how do I set the resolution of KDM?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: pagan0ne just tried to dist upgrade and it didn't go
<posingaspopular> pagan0ne: can you paste your output for that command?
<lovre> LastMall: thanx
<pagan0ne> posingaspopular: want me to pastebin it, or in channel?
<Josie1> So who's excited about seeing plasma completed?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: scrolling up
<ice9_> how can I delete a hard link from one file to the next
<Jucato> pagan0ne: if it's long, pastebin please
<ice9_> sitting in the dame dir
<posingaspopular> pastebin
<pagan0ne> http://pastebin.ca/745074
<Jucato> ah wait
<posingaspopular> Jucato: sudo apt-get update seemed to work except for the gpg key
<Jucato> pagan0ne: you don't see the Software Source dialog box when you run Manage Repositories right?
<ice9_> can somone send me the file /usr/bin/python2.4 please
<pagan0ne> Jucato: no i dont, just a repo list
<Dragnslcr> I have the feeling this upgrade is going to go badly
<pagan0ne> Jucato: im on amd64 if that helps
<Dragnslcr> X11 segfaulted trying to upgrade
<Jucato> pagan0ne: make sure software-properties-kde is installed. then you can follow the guide again
<Josie1> ice9_: even if we did it might not work for your install, your best bet is to force a reinstall.
<vbgunz> I chose passwordless login for my son *but* it seems it still requires the old password :(
<ice9_> not working
<pagan0ne> Jucato: installing now
<Jucato> vbgunz: really? hm... that'd be weird... maybe it requires you to login at least once?
<Josie1> ice9_: Why not?
<ice9_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41601/
<vbgunz> :|
<ice9_> thats why not
<posingaspopular> man i would pay someone a million dollars to solve this calc hw for me
<ice9_> damn i can't install anything anymore
<Josie1> posingaspopular: Well what is it?
<posingaspopular> Josie1: some stupid problem in calc 2 about the half life of carbon-14
<Josie1> ice9_: What's the from?
<LastMall> even if he's 2, if he can do anything with a computer he should be able to enter a password.  3 character passwords are accepted. I KNOW.
<posingaspopular> not exactly #kubuntu related
<Jucato> posingaspopular: right :P
<Josie1> Yeah, Jucato might kill you if you ask calc questions in here.
<Josie1> Try linear algebra next time.
<Jucato> unless it's about how to use kcalc :)
<redshadowhero> Did I hear calc?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: you cant drop calc bombs like i can. they dont teach calc in the middle of teaching about rawls
<Jucato> (which I don't know either...)
<posingaspopular> although maybe i dont know calc bombs either. that seems to be the logical conclusion
<Jucato> you're lucky, we didn't get taught calculus in college :)
<Josie1> I majored in math so... Blah.
<Jucato> anyway offtopic...
<ice9_> I rm -R /usr/bin/python2.4
<ice9_> and tried to purge using apt-get
<Josie1> ice9_: just out of curiousity, why the hell would you do that?
<ice9_> then tried to install it
<ice9_> its long story
<Jucato> ice9_: it's not good simply rm system files
<ice9_> tell me about it
<ice9_> so there's my problem
<Josie1> Well, you can a) download the deb file yourself and install it
<blendtux> man i god a very cool desktop now
<ice9_> thought about it
<posingaspopular> is the a man calc page in kubuntu?
<Josie1> b) compile it from source =)
<Darkdelusions> Hi guys I have a quick question have they still not added wpa support to the Kde network manager?
<ice9_> python2.4 you mean
<Josie1> posingaspopular: No, but if you know C++ pretty well you can make it solve calc stuff for you =}
<ice9_> I just need it to go to the right dir though
<lee_> 1pastebin
<pagan0ne> Jucato: is there any way to make apt pull the update off of a dvd i just burned contaning gutsy amd64?
<Jucato> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> pagan0ne: ^^^^
<Josie1> Darkdelusions: If I'm not mistaken that's a driver support issue.
<lee_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pagan0ne> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> pagan0ne: follow the upgrade instructions for upgrading to gutsy, at the bottom there some instructions for that
<sparr> i hate it when people try to "hack" my desktop...  not like they are going to get in, but i have to shut down network services to avoid them taking up network/cpu time
<Josie1> sparr: What are you talking about?
<feierfox> he is talking about me >:]
<BluesKaj> 'evening folks :)
<Josie1> 'evening.
<sparr> some random person is trying to log into my ftp server as "Administrator" over and over and over
<sparr> of course, i dont even have an account by that name, so I can only assume someone is scanning for insecure windows machines
<Josie1> sparr: if you're on linux block their IP, it's not like it's especially difficult.
<sparr> "difficult" no
<sparr> but i dont feel like learning how
<Darkdelusions> Josie1: The only reason I ask my network card works just fine in ubuntu.. So it doesnt appear to be a driver issue Only Running into an issue trying to install kbuntu
<Josie1> I use shorewall, not particularly hard.
<feierfox> 'night
<posingaspopular> sparr: just block
<Josie1> Darkdelusions: I can't install Kubuntu over wireless
<sparr> i wish wu-ftpd had a "block after N unsuccessful logins" option
<scot> Good evening! Can someone field a quick noob Kubuntu question?
<Josie1> It fails to find any access points
<Dragnslcr> And now it looks like my upgrade is stuck
<posingaspopular> !ask | scot
<ubotu> scot: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jucato> scot: try asking the question first :)
<Josie1> Ha.
<scot> Hehe didn't want to barge in on someone else's noob question ; )  Well..
<sparr> scot: we could, but you only get one question per day, and you just wasted yours
<Dragnslcr> It's been at "Configuring zlib1g" and 1:51 remaining for about 10 minutes now
<lovre> i have this problem sometimes: when i click on something, anything, the bouncing icon below the cursor starts to bounce. but sometimes it continues to bounce for a very long time. Sometimes the app doesnt even load, and it bounces around, it is iritating. any1 else has this problem?
<scot> I just installed 7.1 fresh the other day, and it went smoothly enough.  My question is:  Where the heck is Desktop Effects?
<sparr> Dragnslcr: sounds like its prompting for something somewhere and you cant see it
<Jucato> !compiz | scot
<ubotu> scot: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<scot> All the support I see out there for turning it on assumes you're using Gnome
<sparr> scot: i love that you think 7.10 is "7.1"  :)
<Dragnslcr> sparr- if so, the window doesn't seem to exist
<Jucato> lovre: happens to me only when starting firefox and only firefox
<scot> sparr:  Silly me using mathematically universal decimal numbering instead of nerdly programmer numbering ;]
<Josie1> scot: You can use compiz or if you want something simple and fast just get Beryl and Emerald.
<sparr> scot: what would you propose we call the 10th sub-version?
<scot> 7.AWESOME
<pagan0ne> Jucato: ive had the bouncing icon with firefox, thunderbird, adept, and a few others
<Dragnslcr> lovre- I have that problem once in a while. Seen it with Adept and Konqueror today
<sparr> scot: you realize that "7.10" means "2007 October" right?
<Jucato> sparr: the versioning  scheme doesn't specify how many significant digits to consider, so I can't blame him :)
<okapi> hello to all
<Jucato> pagan0ne: I've had that problem with Adept, but more with kdesu's fault (which should be solved by kdesudo in gutsy). Thunderbird... wouldn't be surprised... I did say Firefox had the problem too :)
<Jucato> and both are Mozillaaaah
<Dragnslcr> So if I close this Distribution Upgrade window, is my system going to end up completely hosed?
<sparr> scot: back to your real question...  "desktop effects" is a program called compiz-fusion, and its not quite ready for kde yet.  if you want to try those sorts of effects in kde, id suggest beryl
<scot> Perhaps instead of numbers, you could choose a version system based on colors or flavors
<pagan0ne> Jucato: your probably right about kdesu, as thats the only time i really see it happen other than mozilla codebase :), just thought id throw in my .02
<posingaspopular> !hi | okapi
<ubotu> okapi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<scot> "Wow, I can't wait until #FF6E70 tangerine  is ready, it's got the holographic file system in it."
<Josie1> scot: you could wait til KDE4 which I believe incorporates composite functions.
<sparr> Dragnslcr: cancel upgrade during 'configuring' step?  COULD be a problem.  probably not.  definitely a bad idea to reboot after.  my advice...  cancel it, go to a terminal, and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<okapi> I need some suggestion, i need help to decide for a new laptop where I will run Kubuntu. I am thinking for Compaq presario V6305Nr. Anyone using it? How can I be sure for the compatibility?
<sparr> which might bitch at you and tell you to run "dpkg --configure -a" instead
<Dragnslcr> sparr- it's at the Installing Upgrades step
<sparr> okapi: buy from a linux-supporting distributor.
 * NightBird gets ready to reinstall kubuntu from scratch
<scot> I'll use tomorrow's question today.  What's up with 7.1ZERO breaking Truecrypt?
<posingaspopular> sparr: system 76 is a good one to run
<lovre> i managed to manually mount the partition im having problems with, but its all rubbish inside, all ???'s and stuff
<vbgunz> Jucato: the passwordless login works after rebooting
<lovre> can i manually set it up as ntfs or what?
<momal> Why does adept keep saying version upgrade when i clicked update... Fresh install of 7.10 from cd
<posingaspopular> momal: known, irrelevent bug
<momal> ahh ok thanks.
<pagan0ne> momal: you havent heard 7.1ZERO is out now :^
<Dragnslcr> Hm, there's two dist-upgrade.py processes. Dunno if I dare kill those or not
<vbgunz> now, how come I cannot change my login picture? kcontrol > security and privacy > password and user account > clicking the image results in error... my administrator has disallowed my changing images???
<momal> pagan0ne: O_o ?
<pagan0ne> momal: joke, nvm
<vbgunz> has my system become GladOS?
<momal> lol..
<dude> need some help, how do i mount a drive in guts?y
<scot> Anyone want to take a swing at the TrueCrypt problem? : |
<momal> Now for my next question. Where can i get help with dolphin there are 2 problems with it?
<posingaspopular> vbgunz: you need to login as admin
<Dr_willis> dolphin has a lot of problems. :)
<vbgunz> posingaspopular: :/
 * Dr_willis tells vbgunz  the cake is a lie.
<pagan0ne> Dragnslcr: im running a dist upgrade (currently downloading packages) and i only have one instance of it running...
<newsense07> i have an older laptop that all of a sudden started running very! slow so i reinatalled kubuntu hoping it was a software issue but the problem is still there
<vbgunz> if I log in as admin, then I am only able to change admins image. I would like to change my sons and my image
<Dragnslcr> pagan0ne- mine choked on something
<time2die> hi all
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: yes, the cake is a lie ;)
<newsense07> anyone know of a way to test a hdd to verify it isnt failing, i ran memtest86 and the ram seems to be good
<Josie1> Well, I'll be afk for a while, I've actually got to work on my graphics engine to keep my job, lol. Good luck with all the problems.
<pagan0ne> Dragnslcr: good luck!
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: I give that game, honestly 10/10, what you say?
<momal> Dr_willis: lol... do the problems you know of include 1. the forward button still forwards after you click back then click another folder; and 2. it seems to have trouble getting into a folder that starts with "["
<posingaspopular> kcontrol->loginmanager-> ?
<Dr_willis> Now - i wonder why - i can burn a cd.. but then the system hangs with messages of 'device /dev/hdc not accepting commands' after it sucessfully burns the cd.
<Dr_willis> momal,  those are new ones.. aparently theres some cut/paste working as copy - issue also
<time2die> I have trable with install Kubunta,after install my computer reboot=(
<Dr_willis> momal,  i DO know how to set Konqueror as the default filemanager. :)
<momal> Dr_willis: haha
<Dragnslcr> Adept says 887 packages upgradeable
<dude> need some help, how do i mount a drive in guts?y
<Dragnslcr> Guess we'll see what happens
<time2die> hi write sd0 problem?
<posingaspopular> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pagan0ne> Dragnslcr: thats better than 1645 packages... :D
<Jucato> !mount | dude
<ubotu> dude: please see above
<nosrednaekim> !mount | dude
<ubotu> dude: please see above
<draik> How do I convert WAV to MP3? I forgot the app name.
<dude> thanks guys
<Jucato> hi draik
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: eh.. you are just TOO fast ;)
<vbgunz> posingaspopular: thanks, I saw that dialog but never messed with it. it seems I had to say user image there to be able to change it. thanks!
<draik> Jucato: How are you? How's 7-10?
<NightBird> hm... should I have the larger of two partitions be for the home directory or for the root directory?  I don't really imagine it matters too much as the first partition is 5gb, and the second is 15gb...
<posingaspopular> np
<posingaspopular> NightBird: /home
<Jucato> draik: doing fine. 7.10's half and half :)
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: 10/10? no?
 * nosrednaekim loves gutsy
<NightBird> posingaspopular: you mean I should have the bigger be for the home directory?
<lovre> is there ANY way i could recover my data?
<ice9_> creating python2.4.4 from source
<lovre> ANY WAY at all?
<posingaspopular> yes
<ice9_> wish me luck
<Jucato> NightBird: yes. the bigger should be /home
<newsense07> any hardware experts in here, got a laptop that is running very slow all of a sudden, i think it might be the hdd but dony know of any way to test my theory
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: probably..
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: do a "top" and see what the top process is.
<Jucato> NightBird: although I'd suggest that the other partition be a bit bigger than 5GB...
<ice9_> could be memory or video card
 * nosrednaekim suspects strigi
<NightBird> Jucato: it's split by a windows partition...
<sub[t]rnl> newsense07: take a look at top and see whats eating up your resources
<Jucato> NightBird: what do you mean?
<pagan0ne> newsense07: i would try swapping hdd's and see if problem is fixed, but i have like 3 laying around (laptop hdd's)
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: thanks im gonna try that, gimme a minute this thing is slow
<newsense07> pagan0ne: man i wish i had at least one lying around but i dont :(
<NightBird> Jucato: I mean I have a 5gb partition that I'm now using for linux, a 14 gb parition that windows uses, then a swap, and then the rest of the drive for linux as well
<morge> Hi
<vbgunz> brb, I hope I fixed it
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jucato> NightBird: aah... ok... well... 5GB will work too... sometimes it would just get a bit crowded because of downloaded packages (which you could remove if you want with "sudo apt-get clean")
<pagan0ne> newsense07: well i went to yard sales and bought every laptop w/ a broken screen i could find, alot of useful parts... only spent like 100 tops for all 5 laptops i found, thats like 20 per...
<ice9_> Python I will never ever delete you again
<Jucato> posingaspopular: you like triggering that, don't you? :)
<Jucato> ice9_: not only python, but any system file...  :)
<ice9_> yes
<ice9_> unless its a copy
<Jucato> ice9_: even config files in /etc... better back those up instead of deleting
<newsense07> pagan0ne: thats not a bad idea, wish i woulda went to flea market today coulda got 1 most likely
 * nosrednaekim higs python
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i cant help it, the people demand it of me. besides it's the only thing about kubuntu that i actually know
<nosrednaekim> *hugs
<Jucato> posingaspopular: lol! :)
<nosrednaekim> haha
<ice9_> nice
 * pagan0ne waits in the shadows to over throw posingaspopular, as its the only thing i know really, aswell
<ice9_> and all I wanted to do is upgrade to gusty
<ice9_> lmfao
<morge> I just upgraded to 7.10 (yay!), but am experiencing a unfortunate problem. My special buttons for volume up and down is not controlled by the global shortcuts anymore. They still change my volume, but I want them to change PCM and not master volume, and I seem to be unable to change the behaveour.
<ice9_> casue the cd trick didn't work
<sub[t]rnl> morge: kmix
<dude> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<draik> Jucato: How do I convert AVI to MP3? What's half/half about 7.10?
<ice9_> so is the kde 4 pretty nice
<Jucato> morge: right-click on the kmix icon in the system tray, then Select Master hannel
<Jucato> ice9_: not yet very usable for non-developers/contributors
<Jucato> draik: AVI to mp3? don't know really.. how do you convert a video to audio only?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: got top running on the laptop now and the top process is using no more than 4% cpu and 30% ram
<Jucato> draik: half ok, half not
 * Jucato grabs some breakfast before it's too late
<draik> Jucato: Never converted vid to audio only.
<ice9_> oh really about 3.9  then
<draik> Jucato: What's so bad about 7.10?
<Lega> KNetworkManager is telling me I have no device active, and yet I have two active and am currently using them (wireless and LAN- although they are a bit screwed up and I don't know why) anyone know why this might be?
<ice9_> what does the new one have then
<nosrednaekim> Lega: dbus
<ice9_> is it newer then 3.5
<sub[t]rnl> you can rip out the audio of a video using tovid.  It will make a seperate .mp3 of the audio
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: odd, what is the top process?
<Lega> nosrednaekim: I'm sorry, what? I'm not sure what that means/does... :E
<vbgunz> wow, messing with login manager, it appears, you have to reboot... restarting x don't get it to work :P
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: changing but gtk-update-icon seems to hold the top spot
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: is this kubuntu?
<morge> Jucato: Thanks for the tip. That did the trick before I upgraded. Now it does not do anything. Even if i right-click PCM and set global shortcuts for it specifically (I can set the volume buttons for that) it keeps changing master volume.
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: logout of x then alt + e for a -real- restart of x
<pagan0ne> when i finish my gutsy upgrade i'll probably have to reinstall nvidia drivers... right?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: yeah kubuntu feisty
<vbgunz> is it possible, when locking up your account, to automatically default back to the login screen rather than the tiny little window to log back in?
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: hmmm then why is gtk-update-icon running?
<Lega> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: not ctrl+alt+backspace? ctrl+e?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: CLEAN INSTALL EXCEPT FOR THE FEW UPDATES IVE DONE, DIDNT INSTALL ANYTHING ELSE I REMEMBER
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, no ctrl/alt/backspace is the same thing
<nosrednaekim> Lega: it detets things about your hardware and sends them around to other programs... and does a bunch of other things
<newsense07> sorry bout the caps
<Lega> Ah.
<Lega> I see.
<sub[t]rnl> i figured you were just loging out with the start menu
<sub[t]rnl> that doesn't restart your xserver properly
<nosrednaekim> Lega: and knetworkmangler is buggy ;)
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: yeah, thats what I mean. ctrl+alt+backsapce doesn't really work when making a change in login manager. I have to reboot to see those changes :(
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: very odd
<sub[t]rnl> you should never have to reboot
<Lega> nosrednaekim: I hate it, very much so. But I haven't been able to find anything else. >.<
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: see if dmesg is saying anything
<nosrednaekim> Lega: you need WPA?
<Lega> No.
<vbgunz> when you lock your account. is it possible to go back to the login screen rather than get the tiny dialog box?
<nosrednaekim> Lega: then use wlassistant, or kwifimanager
<kudar> what is something better than knetworkmanager ot use for wireless?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: had this computer working good, it is only a 550mhz with 64mb ram but it worked till i gave it to my girlfriend than she said it ran slow, i reinstalled kubuntu and it is still pretty unuseable
<kudar> dont even say kwifimanager
<Lega> nosrednaekim: kwifimanager is terrible.
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: ouch! do a "free -m"
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: im gonna check dmesg than run  free -m
<posingaspopular> afk
<morge> Jucato, sub[t]rnl: What I was thinking is that there might be some other application that eats the keypresses, since nothing I change in kmix does anything. I am unable to figure out which application actually handles the keypress. Is there a way to figure out where it goes?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: ouch free -m says free 1 for physical and free 52 for swap
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: I believe you. I too agree I should never have to reboot. but rebooting is quicker when ctrl+alt+backspace don't work... at least in my case :)
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: there you go :)
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: ran fine before maybe i need to reinstall once more huh
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: /etc/init.d/kdm stop?
<nosrednaekim> morge: check into kmilo
<sub[t]rnl> that should surely reload your new kdmtheme
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: actually, I didn't try to restart kdm like that
<sub[t]rnl> worth ah shot
<atlfalcons866> #gentoo
<lee_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dga> when i try to reboot my screen turns black and nothing happens. anyone know what this is?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: bettter give it a "restart" instead of a stop
<pagan0ne> atlfalcons866: blastphmy!
<sub[t]rnl> morge: hrm, if nothing happens when your pressing the keys, it might be pretty safe to say they are unbound
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: kubuntu should run kde with 64mb physical ram if i dedicate a few hundred to swap right ?
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: yeah I know, was just telling sub[t]rnlI didn't try that. I just restarted X though the login and through ctrl+alt+backspace
<morge> sub[t]rnl: Will check into it.
<ice9_> damn not working cause the source put it in to /usr/local/bin/python2.4
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: slowly.... you should get xubuntu.
<ice9_> damn
<nosrednaekim> ice9_: needs to go to /usr/lib
<nosrednaekim> direct copy might work.
<morge> sub[t]rnl: The volume is adjusted. There is new graphics in the new version, but volume goes up and down, and is muted. I am just unable to change what the buttons does.
<ice9_> yeah might work
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: thanks for the help, im going to look into that, ive heard of xubuntu but never bothered seeing what it was exactly
<Lega> *sigh*
<nosrednaekim> !xubuntu | newsense07
<ubotu> newsense07: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ice9_> what needs to go to usr/lib
<morge> sub[t]rnl: If I set them to be a global shortcut to anything, it does nothing. Still sets the volume.
<nosrednaekim> ice9_: umm never mind ;)
<morge> sub[t]rnl: If i change master volume to be PCM, it still changes the master volume as well. Like it does not care what I want it to do =/
<sub[t]rnl> morge: so they were adjusting the volume before you set the shortcuts in kmix?
<morge> sub[t]rnl: yup
<sub[t]rnl> oh
<sub[t]rnl> i hate when those dang volume keys change the volume
<sub[t]rnl> :P j/k
<morge> sub[t]rnl: and I cannot find the keybindings anywhere in kde. hahaha
<morge> sub[t]rnl: yes, it pure horror =)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<dude> jucato: my amarok can't play mp3 format, what seems to be the problem, thanks
<morge> sub[t]rnl: My problem is that my dell has a "subwoofer", and it has its own volume, so changing master volume leaves the sub at full (or whatever it is set to). So to make volume changes go for both of them I would like to change PCM instead.
<nosrednaekim> morge: set the default channel for kmix...
<draik> dude: Do you have w32codecs installed?
<dude> draik: i'll check
<morge> nosrednaekim: Thanks for the thip. Unfortunately I already tried that. That did work before I upgraded to 7.10 though.
<nosrednaekim> odd.
<nosrednaekim> worked for me.
<vbgunz> is it possible, when locking your account, to fall back to the login screen?
<Schuenemann> dude, you need libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: maybe press "switch user and lock session"?
<morge> nosrednaekim: indeed. Did the graphics for the volume bar change during the upgrade? I am beginning to think that alsa is grabbing the keypresses or somethinig. Nothing I change makes any difference.
<draik> vbgunz: I would think so. It's just as if you're logging into a locked session.
<Kr4t05> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<sub[t]rnl> morge: hrm! have you ever looked at the little mixer applet that comes with kicker?
<sub[t]rnl> morge: I know its not keybindings, but at least its a fast mouse movement
<nosrednaekim> morge: nope nothing changed for me...of course, I did a fresh install.
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: I am trying to avoid that dialog box 'locked' and get back to the login screen
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: then just plain"switch user"
<morge> sub[t]rnl: No, I havent. I can use kmix for that though, now that I have set PCM to master again, just move down to the icon and scroll the wheel. That works actually =)
<sub[t]rnl> morge: coo
<Lega> Argh. I'm thinking of a full reinstall. >.< GG screwed up so much.
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: I am not trying to start a whole new session. I just want to go back to the login screen. when my son gets on. he cannot read but he can associate with pictures. the login screen has his picture the lock box doesn't
<nosrednaekim> morge: wow... thats weird! try changing the key-binding for the master channel in kmix?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: oh....hmm
<dude> draik: i think i dont have w32codecs
<bmomjian> Does anyone know how to use the x modifier mapping to make caps lock a control key?  I can't seem to change that menu screen.
<morge> nosrednaekim: Nothing I do changes the behaveour. I even set the "maximize window vertically" global shortcut to be the volume up button. It still only changes the volume.
<morge> nosrednaekim: Seems like the kde event handler never receives the keypress or something. I cannot set it to anything. What is weirder though, is that when I press the button when setting the shortcut, it registers just fine.
<morge> nosrednaekim: xev also registers it just fine by the way.
<nosrednaekim> morge: huh.... check into kmilo... I think thats what does the keyboard shortcuts by default..IDK if it has a config or something
<dude> draik: i think i dont have w32codecs
<Jucato> dude: not w32codecs
<morge> nosrednaekim: Will do that. Checking in later if I still have no success.
<Jucato> dude: install libxine1-ffmpeg, or just install kubuntu-restricted-extras to get them all (if you're on Gutys)
<Jucato> draik: w32codecs is for windows media types (wmv,wma, rm)
<pagan0ne> when i finish my gutsy upgrade i'll probably have to reinstall nvidia drivers... right?
<Jucato> pagan0ne: depends on how you installed the nvidia drivers in the first place
<pagan0ne> Jucato: binary from nvidia's website
<Jucato> then that would be a yes
<Lega> Oh, right, I was going to ask- Isn't there a new file browser with Gutsy Gibbon? Dolphin, or something?
<nosrednaekim> Lega: yup
<Jucato> Lega: dolphin by default, but konqueror is still there
<Lega> Huh, I'm still using Konqueror as default... I think I really screwed up my GG install, somehow. >.<
<Lega> I don't even have Dolphin, looks like. :p
<nosrednaekim> Lega: command is "d3lphin"
<Schuenemann> is dolphin any better than konq?
<Lega> Yeah, I don't even have it installed.
<sub[t]rnl> i like dolphin
<draik> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, right?
<nosrednaekim> Lega: run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<sub[t]rnl> some don't
<ice9_> wow talk about screwing up a really good distro
<ice9_> and then fixing it
<Schuenemann> sub[t]rnl, is that your full analysis? :p
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: no, command is dolphin :)
<Jucato> (or both)
<Lega> nosrednaekim: I'm going to do a reinstall, so after I do that I'll install kubuntu-desktop.
<nosrednaekim> ah...k
<Lega> I don't know how, but GG screwed up everything on my computer, and I think that I may have caused it. :\
<ice9_> can you even use kde3.9 on gusty ?
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann: heh
<Lega> So I'm just going to do a full reinstall off of CD.
<nosrednaekim> Lega: upgrade?
<Lega> I have.
<nosrednaekim> ah... why don't you try kubuntu-desktop first?
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann: full analysis is that it is nice and offers a lot of neat features.  Downside would be that it uses about .2% more cpu cycles than konqueror
<nosrednaekim> but is a fair amount "faster"
<Lega> What exactly does it install, generally?
<Schuenemann> wow, how can you measure it uses 0,2% more cpu cycles? I'm impressed!
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<sub[t]rnl> seems to be
<nosrednaekim> Lega: a whole bunch of packages that make up "kubuntu" like dolphin..
<Lega> Ah. I'll try it out before I reinstall, then.
<Schuenemann> sub[t]rnl, that doesn't seem a lot anyway
<sub[t]rnl> remember when we used to browse files with... what was it called
<sub[t]rnl> oh yeah, cli
<kudar> honestly im pissed at this wireless bs
<Jucato> Lega: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends kubuntu-desktop
<kudar> ive tried everything
<Jucato> Lega: or sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<morge> nosrednaekim, sub[t]rnl: It seems that I have to restart my X. I started a new X instance, and there it works like I want it to =/
<Lega> Jucato: why not just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<sub[t]rnl> morge: lol
<sub[t]rnl> well at least you figured it out
<nosrednaekim> morge: ah right! becuse they are XF86SHORTCUTS!
 * nosrednaekim goes duh
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<soulwarp> how come i have some packages in adept installer greyed out?
<soulwarp> is anyone else having this problem?
<Jucato> Lega: because some of the stuff installed by kubuntu-desktop are not dependencies but just recommendations
<Lega> Ah.
<soulwarp> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<kudar>  anyone know how to make knetwork manager start at every boot?
<Jucato> Lega: in fact, that is probablywhy you dont have dolphin
<soulwarp> E: Package gimp has no installation candidate
<Jucato> Lega: how did you upgrade?
<Lega> Through Adept. Just clicked the "version upgrade" button and went through that.
<Jucato> soulwarp: 1. please try to run "sudo apt-get update" first and 2. please check that the cdrom repository is not enabled
<Jucato> Lega: I see.. that would be weird
<Lega> But it... crashed or something half-way through, and that's when stuff got bag.
<Lega> *bad
<soulwarp> <Jucato> roger
<Lega> So instead of trying to figure it out, I'm just going to fully reinstall. No big deal, I really don't have too much on this computer that I need to keep.
<Jucato> Lega: I see
<soulwarp> <Jucato> you are a saint, ty
<Jucato> soulwarp: which one did it?
<soulwarp> <Jucato>i unchecked the cdrom and checked restricted modules
<Jucato> soulwarp: kool
<soulwarp> <Jucato> in repositories
<diomac> what pkg management system does kubuntu use? apt/dpkg?
<fluffman> yes
<dfm> kaffeine just quits with a "crash handler" when I try to play an .avi file. what do i need to do to fix this?
<fluffman> dfm: use vlc :P
<soulwarp> was going to suggest that lol
<fluffman> I've never had ANY luck with kaffeine
<soulwarp> me either
<dfm> vlc displays...
<dfm> well
<ice9_> ok so the source python is /usr/local/bin/python2.4
<Jucato> diomac: both. apt uses dpkg
<dfm> the border's here and the image is there
<caesar_> um. Something really really weird happened.
<AmyRose> dfm:  Do you have libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<diomac> jucato i know
<dfm> mom
<ice9_> and all the depends that I need are using /usr/bin/python2.4
<ice9_> anyone one how I can fix that
<dfm> AmyRose: yes
<nosrednaekim> ice9_: make a symbolic link.
<diomac> think i might put kubuntu on my work laptop
<ice9_> will that work though
<Grant2> hello
<caesar_> I just downloaded the windows 95 start sound. I opened the sound with movie player to listen to... and all of my window borders turned from orange BLUE!  Now, my color scheme is blue, but my window decorations weren't. How in the world did this happen? I'm not making it up
<dfm> caesar_: lol. you just downloaded the gates-virus :P
<Grant2> Can someone help me out with Internet Connection Sharing on Kubuntu
<Grant2> I'm new to Ubuntu & IRC...
<caesar_> dfm: hah. No seriously. What happened?
<caesar_> is windows really that evil? :P
<dfm> caesar_: dunno, sry.
<dfm> and yes it is
<dfm> ;)
<soulwarp> <Grant2> connection sharing through kubuntu?
<caesar_> the blue isn't that bad actually. Kind of rich
<AmyRose> The only way I know how to do that is through the command line, sadly
<AmyRose> connection sharing, that is
<diomac> how is nfts write support these days
<caesar_> oh btw. The font size on my firefox changed too. The text in the address bar became bigger than the bar
<Grant2> <soulwarp> yeah, I downloaded the application Firestart but I think I have to configure the gateway or DNS or something..
<kudar> anyone know how to make knetworkmanager run at bootime?
<draik> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<soulwarp> <Grant2>i'm unfamiliar with that, mabe someone in here can help you
<soulwarp> <Grant2>i'm sorry
<nosrednaekim> Grant2: that won't do it..
<pagan0ne> what is the reccomended couse of action if the upgrade looks "froze"
<Grant2> <soulwarp> thanks anyways!
<nosrednaekim> !networksharing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networksharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> pfft
<caesar_> ok. Now I'm hearing windows sounds all over the place. I'm seriously worried that I have a virus
<soulwarp> ubotu fail!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<caesar_> I just heard two "deedledoodoots" and keep getting "tadas"
<Jucato> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<soulwarp> hehe
<caesar_> oh thank god. nevermind. I figured it out. It was something really really stupid
<Grant2> <nosrednaekim> what do you mean that won't do it?  I'll try that website...
 * draik pets ubotu on it's 'bot head
<morge> nosrednaekim: now, after rebooting, it works like I want it to, but without the fancy volume indicator windows. Better than it was, but not quite there yet =)
<NightBird> ..... gcc was installed, but it can't find the header files...
<pagan0ne> what is the reccomended couse of action if the upgrade looks "froze"
<soulwarp> i'd like to know caesar_ ^^
<nosrednaekim> Grant2: nah.. that website doesn't have anything..
<Grant2> oh... ok.
<NightBird> "error: stdio.h: No such file or directory"
<nosrednaekim> Grant2: I don't think firestarter will share your connection. its a firewall
<soulwarp> pagan0ne be patient
<ice9_> ln -f  /usr/local/bin/python /usr/bin/python should work right ?
<soulwarp> pagan0ne it looked like it froze for me a few times when i upgraded
<pagan0ne> well its been stuck for a while now on one file... preparinf to configure dhcp3-common
<caesar_> soulwarp: Firefox crashed. And I opened it again, clicking "restore session." Well, I had a video before, which had a whole bunch of windows sounds on it. But being on dialup, the video loads slowly. So... I kept hearing a few deedledoots and tada's every minute or so :P
<Grant2> nosrednaekim - when i did a search on ubuntuforums, that came up multiple times and that has an option for ICS...
<morge> Grant2, nosrednaekim: firestarter should be able to set up a NAT firewall. It failed miserably for me though, so I just used shorewall.
<soulwarp> <caesar_> glad it's fixed
<AmyRose> Grant2: There is a way to do it if you're not against using the command line
<pagan0ne> soulwarp: and also "show terminal" doesnt work, it droped the window down, but doesnt display anything, and wont retract it
<Grant2> morge - is shorewall easier/noober?
<nosrednaekim> Grant2: oh really?hmm I didn't know that!
<ubuntu> waht is the room that helps with comp fusion?
<morge> Grant2: eh, not really. You have to edit config files.
<Grant2> AmyRose: i'm willing to experiment but i prefer a gui
<caesar_> soulwarp: lol. for a while I thought "omg I've betrayed linux. Now my computer is posessed with a windows demon!"
<draik> Is there a way of creating PDFs with various files?
<ubuntu> its me lee
<draik> caesar_: LOL
<Grant2> I've done this ICS thing tons of times with xp (is that a swear word around here?  I dont' wanna get booted...)
<AmyRose> Grant2: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO.html#RC.FIREWALL-IPTABLES
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne> are you upgrading through adept?
<pagan0ne> soulwarp: yes
<AmyRose> Grant2: Yeah, I understand, but I cannot find a GUI to do this easily
<ubuntu> eh wahts the room for setting up comiz
<BluesKaj> !PDF
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne> is it downloading anything?
<AmyRose> Grant2: Oops, wrong one
<shadowhywind> has anyone complained about video not working after gutsy yet?
<ubuntu> info on chat rom comp wiz or something like it please
<fluffman> (22:17:56) draik: Is there a way of creating PDFs with various files?
<ubuntu> or com fusion
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne> if it's lookings stuck i think using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade can finish it for you
<fluffman> yes, anything that can be printed
<ubuntu> comp fusin or somethin
<pagan0ne> soulwarp: finished downloading... was installing... forze on "preparing to configure dhcp3-common
<fluffman> draik, you have a PDF printer...when you click print, choose that printer, and it will create a pdf of the file you need
<kudar> i cant find the knetwork manager file to put it in autostart folder
<kudar> anyonhe know where it is?
<kudar> im trying to make knetworkmanager start at boot time
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne> i think you can try again, the packages are already downloaded and should still be there when it restarts
<draik> fluffman: Multiple files into one PDF?
<draik> With page numbers at the bottom?
<fluffman> hmm...use OpenOffice writer, maybe?
<Jucato> kudar: knetworkmanager should autostart at login. the .desktop file for it is in /usr/share/autostart/
<kudar> jucato: it doesn't auto start
<blendtux> just upgraded to gutsy again, but my touchpad is not working anymore, i mean by that scrolling is not working anymore when i move my finger from the upper  right corner to the lower right corner it should scroll windows
<Wuju> Hello everyone
<LEE986321> ok I need assistance in getting back to the room taht can help me with compfusion
<pagan0ne> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<LEE986321> some one there gave me bad code
<Jucato> LEE986321: #compiz-fusion
<Wuju> i am having a problem with my playstation emulators, that i get a segment fault when i run it in 64 bit with the correct bios in it i have the 32 bit libraries
<NightBird> ok... am I the only person who, after installing kubuntu fresh, didn't have the standard C headers installed as well?
<LEE986321> ty
<NightBird> gcc is there, but no standard c headers
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne> did you close adept?
<pagan0ne> soulwarp: yes
<kudar> jucato: what can i do with that .desktop file to make it run at bootime?
<nosrednaekim> NightBird: you need build-essential
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne>it must still be running
<Jucato> kudar: hm.. first, try to do this. run "knetworkmanager", then when you see the icon in the system tray, right-click on it and Quit. See if it asks you whether you want to start it at login
<dude> jucato: can i install quicktime under kubuntu? gutsy?
<shakey> how do you register a nick?
<Jucato> dude: dunno
<Jucato> !register | shakey
<shakey> k
<ubotu> shakey: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kudar> jucato: that worked.. i am a noob
<fluffman> dude: yes
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne> you can check my typing sudo ksysguard
<pagan0ne> soulwarp: found some zombie adept processes
<Jucato> dude: I play .mov files in kaffeine just fine
<soulwarp> <pagan0ne>and looking for the process
<Jucato> !adeptcrashfix | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dude> is there a codec?
<fluffman> dude: just use kaffeine or VLC the codecs are included
<dude> i mean, streaming mov files
<kudar> is there a way to watch streaming windows media pron in firefox?
<Jucato> dude: either libxine1-ffmpeg or w32codecs
<fluffman> oh, you need need mozilla mplayer plugin
<kudar> who me?
<Jucato> dude: you would still  need codecs to play streaming media
<kudar> i can watch flash player pron.. but not windows media.. says it cant find the plugin
<Jucato> tsk tsk :)
<dude> coz, i can't plllay mov files in apple website
<Jucato> flash videos and windows media are different types of videos of course :)
<fluffman> dude and kudar: search for mplayer in adept
<kudar> lol
<Jucato> !w32codecs | dude
<ubotu> dude: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<kudar> aight
<fluffman> and install the mozilla mplayer plugin
<fluffman> or mplayer-mozilla-plugin
<fluffman> can't remember exactly
<Jucato> mozilla-mplayer that works only for firefox :)
<MilesG> ok great
<MilesG> i got a nick registered now
<kudar> if you get mozilla-mplayer it automagically installs regular mplayer
<Jucato> kudar: yes. it needs to
<ice9_> ok so I have a symbolic link to the 2 python dir but still getting the same error
<zerozero> is there a linux command similar to the dos flushdns that I can use on my dns cache?
<kudar> jucato: can you make my wireless inet faster?
<kudar> ive tried everything
<Jucato> no I can't :)
<ice9_> can't get the depends i need cause its looking for /usr/bin/python
 * Jucato is not Santa Claus
<ice9_> I'm stuck now
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: you don't have any MAGIC?
<radyvix> hello
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: spent it all last night...
<radyvix> anyone familiar with connecting to PORT mode ftp server behind NAT?
<pagan0ne> Jucato: want some cookies and milk?
<Jucato> ice9_: can you post the output of ls -l /usr/bin/python
<Jucato> pagan0ne: no thanks. quite full :)
<ice9_> sure
<kudar> jucato: i pull down 230kb/s on wireless. 3mb/s on wired
<ice9_> -rwxr-xr-x 4 root root 3239085 2007-10-21 20:21 /usr/bin/python
<Jucato> ice9_: that shouldn't be the case.. it should either be pointing to python2.4 or python2.5...
<Jucato> it should be a symlink
<ice9_> I did
<ice9_> ln -s
<Jucato> to what?
<kudar> jucato: can you look at these error messages and let me know what you think?
<kudar> jucato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585956
<ice9_> /usr/bin$ ln -s /usr/bin/python /usr/local/bin/python
<ice9_> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/local/bin/python' to `/usr/bin/python': File exists
<Jucato> why are you symlinking it to /usr/local?
<ice9_> cause if you do a 'which python'
<ice9_> points to /usr/local/bin/python
<Jucato> it shouldn't unless you installed your own python
<ice9_> yeah i had too
 * Jucato wonders why...
<dude> what is .dmg?
<ice9_> cause rm -R python system files
<ice9_> mac extension dude
<Jucato> dude: I believe that's for macs
<dude> ohh
<dude> ok thanks
<ice9_> Jucato any suggestions
<Jucato> ice9_: is python2.4 or 2.5 installed?
<ice9_> yes both now
<ice9_> but i deleted 2.4
<ice9_> and had to source it
<Jucato> you rm'ed it right?
<ice9_> yep
<dude> why is it everytime i install KDE 4 beta, my pc becomes slow?
<kudar> dude: hacks
<ice9_> then moved the python files to where ubuntu had it before
<Jucato> you sure are creating a lot of headaches for yourself
<neighborlee> just insalled kubuntu and overall its very nice and ty  ...just wondering though adept seems very buggy and wondering if this is a known issue in gutsy atm ?..I      click on a item to install and it takes quite sometime for 'x' to both show and disappear ??
<ice9_> yeah I know
<dude> kudar? ha?
<ice9_> but this is how you err i learn
<kudar> jucato: any clue what causes these errors?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585956
<ice9_> man i am almost there too
<Jucato> kudar: I only have one brain and one pair of eyes to use
<ice9_> lol
<kudar> jucato: ok
<Josie1> Goodnight, everyone
<Jucato> ice9_: try this. not guaranteed to work. rm /usr/bin/python. then ln -s /usr/bin/python2.5 /usr/bin/python
<MilesG> rakim allah
<ice9_> thats risky
<ice9_> but why not
<Jucato> ice9_: what else have you done that isn't?
<ice9_> yeah but its looking for /usr/local/bin/python
 * Jucato sighs
<ice9_> then explain to me pls
<Dr_willis> neighborlee,  yep noticed that delay also. not sure what the deal is. I normally install synaptic and use it instead of adept.
<Jucato> on "normal" systems, /usr/bin/python is a symlink to /usr/bin/python2.5
<Jucato> on "normal' systems, it shouldn't be even looking at anything in /usr/local/
<kudar> lol normal systems
<Dr_willis> ice9_,   ive seen some scripts that have the 'full' wrong path to binaries at times.
<kudar> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=585956
<Dr_willis> ice9_,  like the first line is #!/some/path/to/python
<kudar> damn i have an assignment due in an hour
<ice9_> wow this might work
<Jucato> Dr_willis: he rm'ed system python files
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  oh the humanity! :)
<ice9_> file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/DistUpgrade/
<ice9_> now getting this
<kudar> rm -f /*
<Dragnslcr> Did I see someone mention earlier that there's a known bug with Adept still showing the Version Upgrade button after upgrading to 7.10?
<ice9_> I think I know where it is though
<kudar> dragnslcr:yes
<Jucato> ice9_:er.. probably you should symlink it to python2.4 not python2.5
<Dragnslcr> Just checking. Thanks.
<Jucato> ice9_: you need to install python2.4 *again* through apt-get
<Jucato> kudar: please don't do or say that in here
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: yes. known bug
<Jucato> kudar: looked at your post, don't know what's going on
<kudar> jucato: ok, thanks
<kudar> jucato: does tha tmean you need more info or none of that makes sense at all
<Jucato> no idea at all
<kudar> dang
<kudar> looks like i have to boot up vista and do my assignment >.<
<ice9_> file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/UpdateManager
<ice9_> one sec
<Jucato> <Jucato> ice9_:er.. probably you should symlink it to python2.4 not python2.5 <Jucato> ice9_: you need to install python2.4 *again* through apt-get
<neighborlee> Dr_willis: ah ok thx
<ice9_> yeah I installed 2.4 again
<ice9_> and the symlink was already there
<drkfce> I have a kubuntu laptop where the intel sound card will work fine under a live CD, but will not work with a hard drive install.  What commands can I use to figure out what the difference is between the live cd and the normal install?
<Dr_willis> drkfce,  check what modules are loaded. with 'lsmod'
<neighborlee> this just isn't my night for linux ;)..I just signed up for kubuntu forum, yet im getting some odd error ( no indication of what it is) and im not getting the verify email at all..known issue or....
<ice9_> damn i need the distupgrade module
<ice9_> in site-packages
<Wuju> did anyone here get the epsxe emulator working for linux?
<neighborlee> An Error Has Occurred!
<neighborlee>    A new activation email has successfully been sent.
<lee_> !pastebin
<neighborlee> that error
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dsmith_> for current laptops, which ones are proven to work nicely with kubuntu
<smax> hi
<smax> do typical motherboards (4-5 year old off the shelf pc) have a MAX size for RAM?
<smax> or a capacity
<pagan0ne> smax: all mobo's have a max size for ram
<smax> ok
<smax> thanx id hate to buy two 512 sticks if all mine can handle is 256.
<pagan0ne> smax: id suggest getting the model and consulting the manufactures website
<pingveno> When I was doing an upgrade dist-upgrade started taking up all of the memory on my computer, then crashed. The crash was just after the Install the Upgrades stem.
<pingveno> Any clue as to what happened?
<neighborlee> this is based off ubuntu or so I thought but it never imported my windows wallpaper and wondering is it supposed to or did I miss a checkbox maybe ?
<neighborlee> no a big deal just curious
<neighborlee> not
<ice9_> lmfao finally done
<drkfce> Does there happen to be a command that can take two text files, compare them line by line, and tell the difference?
 * ubuntu is trying out the gutsy AMD64 live CD
<Jucato> drkfce: "diff" :)
<radyvix> diff?
<drkfce> sweet, thanks :)
<Jucato> diff fiile1 file2
<angasule_> hmm, dolphin doesn't have automatic sshd discovery (for fish)?
<angasule_> not even a fish button like midnight commander, bah
<Jucato> angasule_: isn't there a Network bookmark in the sidebar?
<ashfaq> VMWARE instalation help please?
<angasule_> Jucato: yes, but it's far from automatic (it's not in zeroconf), it's faster to manually type in the fish address
<angasule_> still, dolphin is TONS better than when I last tried it, I like it now, last time I almost puked :P
<Jucato> angasule_: does konqueror have that automatic thingy?
<angasule_> Jucato: nope, but midnight commander does :)
<Jucato> angasule_: you can always just make your own bookmark in the Places sidebar... if the IP is not dynamic...
<angasule_> Jucato: err, not fully, just some
<Jucato> bah! you're comparing 2 different codebases :P
<angasule_> yeah, I did that
 * angasule_ wonders what to check out next
<vellakd> if I installed the xubuntu-desktop package, and decided that I didn't like it, and wanted to swich back to kubuntu desktop (and remove the xubuntu-desktop), how would I do that?
<angasule_> the restricted driver thing in the settings is *NICE*
<Jucato> vellakd: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<kudar> anyone know how to cure an enlarged prostate?
<Jucato> kudar: not the place to ask
<kudar> =(
<angasule_> kudar: man hospital
<Jucato> better yet, GOTO hospital
<Dragnslcr> Ooh, Dolphin is nice
<posingaspopular> kudar: drugs.
<Dragnslcr> That "Open as root" button will be really handy
<posingaspopular> that's notsomething that you get over with tea
<Jucato> and broken :)
<Jucato> actually... it's kdesudo that's broken...
<angasule_> Dragnslcr: konqueror has that in feisty and even the last LTS, I think
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: in case you do switch back to Konqueror, an open as root service mune can be added too
<Jucato> angasule_: Edit as Root, not Open as Root
<angasule_> kdesu is broken AGAIN?
<Jucato> kdesudo
<Dragnslcr> I barely used Konqueror anyway
<Dragnslcr> As much as I try not to on Kubuntu at home, I tend to open up a console quite a bit
<angasule_> what is kdesudo?
<Jucato> angasule_: it's a proper KDE frontend to sudo (kdesu is a frontend to su, patched to work w/ sudo)
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: you open up konsole? why not use Yakuake instead and save yourself the startup time? :)
<angasule_> adept looks almost the same, except for the repo management
<Jucato> angasule_: unlike kdesu, kdesudo behaves like sudo in remembering passwords for a given time, for example
<Jucato> angasule_: that's because it is the same :)
<angasule_> Jucato: ah, nice
<Jucato> and the repo management has been there since feisty
<angasule_> Jucato: no improvements? :/
<Jucato> other than bug fixes? I'm afraid not so much
<angasule_> seriously? the dialogs seem new to me, I guess I went straight to the sources.list heh
<angasule_> any chance of switching to aptitude?
<Jucato> angasule_: not without rewriting the code a lot I guess
 * Jucato is no APT expert
<posingaspopular> Jucato:  sudo apt-get smarts
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install smarts
<posingaspopular> see even i mess it up
<Jucato> aptitude is smarter though... :P
<angasule_> hmm, it's very nice
<angasule_> well, the fonts suck, but that's fixable, I hope
<angasule_> and the DPI is 100% wrong
<angasule_> oh, what are the 'gotchas' when using AMD64? blender is fixed I guess?
<Jucato> codecs, plugins
<tehk> anyone know of a inkscape inkscape package that doesnt require the optional gnomevfs stuff(I rather not install gconf)?
<Omarian> hey guys would it be safe to remove boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic and /boot/initrd.img-2.6.20-15-generic if i am running kernel 2.6.20-16 kernel?
<Jucato> Omarian: just uninstall the 2.6.20-15 packages.. but it would be best to leave at least one extra, older, working kernel as backup
<NickPresta> Omarian, to remove the previous kernel, remove the package
<NickPresta> and Jucato beats me :)
<Jucato> of course :)
<NickPresta> heh.
<Omarian> so you guys are basically saying don't remove anything
<joaquin30> anyone knows why x is so slow with an intel video carD?
<angasule_> joaquin30: maybe you don't have the right driver installed?
<NickPresta> Omarian, it is good to have a backup kernel in the event something goes wrong with the one you're using. That way, you aren't left with an unusable system. However, you are free to remove the previous kernel if you want
<joaquin30> angasule_: I have the xserver-org-video-intel, and I just ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver and made sure to select it; I checked /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it says "Video intel" all right
<pagan0ne> how do i exit the X server cleanly, in such a way that i can install Nvidia's binary drivers?
<Jucato> Omarian: you can remove 2.6.20-14 if you have that too.. just keep at least one other kernel.. unless you're willing to do some heavy fixing if the current kernel breaks
<Jucato> pagan0ne: Logout, Ctrl+Alt+F1, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Jucato> pagan0ne: remember to note down what you need to do first
<pagan0ne> ty Jucato
<Jucato> pagan0ne: to start it up again, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<pagan0ne> Jucato: done it many times, just usually reboot into single user mode :p
<posingaspopular> Jucato: question about that command. why isn't that the command that ubotu returns when i !x the thing?
<cptnspoon> Can anyone help me figure out if my nvidia card is installed correctly? Glxgears runs fine however trying to get compiz to run says it can't find any nvidia devices?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: that's a different command :)
<angasule_> hmm, wmv not available on AMD64? bah :(
<posingaspopular> Jucato: okay whats the difference though? i cant figure it out
<Jucato> cptnspoon: "glxinfo | grep render" and check if it answers yes
<Jucato> !xconfig | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> you mean that one?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: you mean that one?
<posingaspopular> no i mean the difference between sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and....
<angasule_> well, restart time, enough checking out for now
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<posingaspopular> the /?dm restart
<Jucato> posingaspopular: in regular expressions, ? = any single character...
<Jucato> so that means either kdm or gdm or xdm
<Jucato> and the init.d scripts usually take a set of common commands like start, stop, restart
<posingaspopular> ohhhh
<posingaspopular> i see
<cptnspoon> Jucato: It does say "yes"...so does that indicate the card is installed correctly?
<Jucato> cptnspoon: yes
<cptnspoon> Jucato: Thanks for that. Any ideas why compiz would be causing issues? I've also had issues with xserver-xgl since upgrading to Gutsy. I had to uninstall it just to get some programs to redraw the screens properly but I reinstalled it and tried to put compiz over it but I just get the white screen...
<Omarian> i cannot get mplayer to stream avi files from a network share
<Omarian> either
<Jucato> cptnspoon: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<kudar_> there isn't a powersaving feature someone that is restricting my wifi card is there?
<kudar_> since im on a laptop
<kudar_> im running out of ideas here
<eljefe> why would a new 18x SATA2 dvd-r only burn at 4x?  this is on Gutsy with a fresh install, and everything else on the motherboard is supported,..  it seems to be a DMA issue, although it says the drive is using UDMA = 2, but its just too slow for that
<pagan0ne> w00t, it works!
<Jucato> huh? what? where?
<pagan0ne> my Gutsy upgrade...
<kudar_> jucato: best vpn application to use
<kudar_> or utility
<kudar_> i need to make vpn connection basically
<Jucato> kudar_: dunno vpn sorry
<Jucato> pagan0ne: nice
<Jucato> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
 * sea4ever is gone, it's midnight, and I gotta wake at 6 am, screw this homework!
<posingaspopular> man its quiet. Jucato, did you fix all the errors in kubuntu by yourself?
<Jucato> nope nixternal is to blame
<nixternal> bah!
<Jucato> (sorry had to step out for a while to preserve sanity
<nixternal> posingaspopular: don't talk to Jucato like that...remember I made him...it was I who gave him his first job :p now look at him, he has bypassed me, I now work for him, when I am not working for food :)
<posingaspopular> nixternal couldn't even fix my partitions today
<nixternal> stop lying
<nixternal> dude, we fixed it...we didn't even look at your partitions
<posingaspopular> Jucato: nixternal couldn't even get the MBR right
<posingaspopular> hehe
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> you are fish bait at the next meeting
<Gun_Smoke> Is it possible to run Xen on top of kubuntu desktop to run say centos?
<posingaspopular> Gun_Smoke: thats the VM right?
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure you can
<Jucato> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<posingaspopular> nixternal: next meeting? we only meet every 4 months
<Jucato> posingaspopular: nixternal made me *almost" in his image and likeness... but he's far more scarier than I am
<Gun_Smoke> Jucato: Every do it?
<nixternal> bah, I am not scary..why do people keep saying that?
<Jucato> Gun_Smoke: nope... too complicated for my little brain :)
<Jucato> nixternal: then you should get less scary pics taken :)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: yea? he's trying to do the same with me and freddy
<fulat2k> hi folks, i accidentally executed dpkg-reconfigure -a.  everyhing works fine except for kaffeine and vlc.  it loads a file but doesn't play it.  any idea how i can troubleshoot?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: beware the sombrero!!!
<Gun_Smoke> I thought I'd try to give it a shot.. I will give me something to do for the rest of the night.. :D
<nixternal> hahaha
<posingaspopular> Jucato: actually that's just freddy. i steer clear of lawn mowers.
<Jucato> lol
<posingaspopular> or else nixternal will spam the chans. with revealing photos.
 * Jucato thinks of fulat2k's problem...
<eljefe> anyone have suggestions on recovering lost (deleted) .jpg files on an ext3 filesystem?
<Jucato> Gun_Smoke: it's probably worth the try. you can also try some other simpler VM's like virtualbox or an emulator like qemu
<Jucato> eljefe: if deleted using rm... well... that's goodbye...
<posingaspopular> eljefe: /tmp?
<eljefe> no... in kde, with [shift][delete]... i was hoping for a simple dd-based app maybe?
<posingaspopular> trash can/
<Jucato> nah, shift+delete really deletes it
<eljefe> nope, [Shift][delete]
<posingaspopular> oh. yea i duno, i just delete
<posingaspopular> never shift delete
<eljefe> don't start :(
<Gun_Smoke> Well I guess I can't exactly mess anything up too bad trying right? lol can always reinstall.
<eljefe> anyone know why a SATA2 drive would burn at 4x rather than 18x?
<me> hi everyone :) Im getting this error message when trying to use virtualbox:
<me> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root.
<me> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<Jucato> eljefe: what is the CD/DVD's burning capacity?
<me> is that a bug or did i do something wrong?
<eljefe> 4.x GB
<scheater6> eljefe: I'm not really knowledgeable about the subject, but if the burner program taxed your ram it could slow things down
<Jucato> me: how or from where did you install virtualbox?
<eljefe> doesn't seem to affect ram, that I notice
<Jucato> wait a minute, are you talking about a cd/dvd burner?
<eljefe> yes
<scheater6> eljefe: then I got nothing - Jucato?
<me> Jucato: first i added the kernel headers vbox needs and then i installed vbox with adept manager
<NightBird> how do I restart the kde login screen?
<Gun_Smoke> wahoo.. someone else playing with vm stuff
<Jucato> eljefe: ok I meant to ask the cd/dvd's burning speed capacity? some disks only have 4x max
<eljefe> speaking of, why cannot I find VMWare-Player v2 in Gutsy?
<Gun_Smoke> NightBird: back to the default?
<me> Gun_Smoke: I'd like to if i can get it running
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: unfortunately Debian makes things very boring
<Jucato> NightBird: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech>  just apt-get install a xen kernel and it works
<DaSkreech> *sighs*
<eljefe> Jucato: good question... they read 16x, and the burner is supposed to burn at 18x
<NightBird> my x server died.  I want to restart it
<Jucato> NightBird: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: Well that sound pretty good for my first try then..
<NightBird> thank ye
<Jucato> (should be logged out first if your logged in)
<me> Gun_Smoke: do you run virtualbox in kubuntu7.10?
<Jucato> me you installed virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.22-14-generic right?
<me> yes
<DaSkreech> NightBird: /etc/init.d/kdm restart (this will kill your login with no warning)
<Jucato> me: can you "lsmod | grep vbox" and see if it returns anything
<Gun_Smoke> me: not yet :) soon I hope.. (tonight)
<me> Jucato: nothing
<Jucato> me: "Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root." <--- did you do that already?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start
<me> Jucato: yes, even removed vbox and re-installed, but still no go
<Jucato> me: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start" <-- this one?
<me> Jucato: uname -r says: 2.6.22-14-generic
<Jucato> me: "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start" <-- how about this one?
<me> Jucato: :)) thanks :)
 * Jucato whacks me for "not following instructions" :P
<me> bummer ... still wont start
<me> don't whack me yet! :)
<Angelus> when is kubuntu gonna be less buggy?
<Jucato> hm... can you do the lsmod command again? (after the /etc/init.d/vboxdrv start command"
<me> i installed virtualbox under pclinuxos with no troubles but kubuntu is a different monster :)
<Jucato> find me an OS w/ absolutely no bugs :)
<me> anyway, everything else works
<me> DOS?
<me> ok, kidding
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Angelus> windows xp Jucato
<Angelus> :p
<me> brb, laundry :(
<Jucato> me: anyway, what did lsmod say?
<Angelus> lol1
<Jucato> bah!
<Angelus> haha
<Kr4t05> Angelus == troll, perhaps?
<Jucato> ask for help then leave? *grumbles*
<me> Jucato: vboxdrv              1649696  0
<Angelus> no but really, ithink Gutsy has more bugs then Feisty
<Jucato> me: ok that loaded the module
<Angelus> will they be somehow fixed?
<Kr4t05> Angelus: Updates should fix them.
<Jucato> Angelus: depends on what kind of bugs they are. and you can always stick with feisty if you want
<Angelus> gutsy is nicer
<Angelus> i like it
<Angelus> :p
<Jucato> nicer but buggier... wow
<me> Jucato: VBox status code: -1909 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_ACCESSIBLE).
<Kr4t05> New releases usually find ways of breaking in ways that the original bug testers hadn't considered.
<me> does that help?
<hydrogen> hardy isn't bad so far..
 * hydrogen hides
<Angelus> i prefer coolness over bugs Jucato
 * Jucato seeks out hydrogen with a hydrogen-seeking missile
<Angelus> :p
<me> lol
<Jucato> then why complain? O.o
<Gun_Smoke> Gutsy has been fine for me so far... I had one problem with a firefox them making firefox crash when I attempted to down load something but other than that..
 * hydrogen turns into some other less common element
<me> ok, bbl :) ciao for now!
<Jucato> hmph
<hydrogen> firefox likes to crash for me
<Gun_Smoke> The GUI is pretty slow if you choose add/remove programs.. Go try and check a box.. I don't know what that is all about.
<Jucato> asking for help w/ no time for receiving help...
<hydrogen> ff tends to crash more than my prealpha snapshot of opera
<Angelus> Jucato: who complained? i asked if they will be FIXED or nt :p
<hydrogen> so I kind of don't use it
<Kr4t05> Firefox used to crash like crazy in Feisty, So far, not a single crash. :P
<Jucato> <Angelus> when is kubuntu gonna be less buggy? <--- that isn't a complaint disguised as a question? :)
<Kr4t05> Although, I've been meaning to find a replacement for Firefox that is more KDE-compliant. :P
<Jucato> Kr4t05: use Adept Manager :)
<Jucato> (much better, less pretty though)
<Gun_Smoke> hydrogen: are you using a theme?
<hydrogen> Gun_Smoke: for ff or for opera?
<Gun_Smoke> ff
<Kr4t05> Jucato: But, there are so many packages to filter through... :/
<hydrogen> no
<Angelus> Jucato: take it as you wish, i love kubuntu :P
<Jucato> Kr4t05: there's a search field, there are lots of checkboxes to minimize fittering, etc
<MilesG> hay
<Angelus> its my way of talkin'
<Angelus> :p
<Jucato> :P
<javier> hello
<xid> hey you know how in Konqueror when you press ctrl it gives you a mouse-less keyboard menu of all links on the page?  Does anyone know of an extension for firefox that does that?
<Angelus> well there is something i must ask dough
<Gun_Smoke> hydrogen: Thats the only connection I can make to ff crashing.
<Angelus> in Adept, i get an Upgrade Version button, should i do it? im already on   Gutsy
<hydrogen> adept is really really really bad :/
<xid> Konqueror is soooo awesome on a laptop/no mouse, but I need Firefox to work like that
<Jucato> xid: they are called Access or Sticky keys. might want to search for that in addons.firefox.com (I think)
<xid> kthnx
<Jucato> Angelus: bug
<hydrogen> Angelus: only if you want to adventure into the great unknown :)
<Jucato> hydrogen: you have no idea :)
<Angelus> :o
<Angelus> uknown
<Angelus> some hidden world?
<Angelus> :p
<Jucato> Angelus: it's the Gutsy Twilight Zone
<Jucato> Enter at your own risque
<Angelus> whats gutsy twilight zone?
<Angelus> oh
<hydrogen> hmm
<Jucato> hehe j/k
<Angelus> lol
<Jucato> it's an Adept bug. soon to be resolved
<Jucato> (I hope)
<Angelus> ah cool
<Jucato> (I think)
<Angelus> so
 * Angelus shouldn't press it
<Angelus> right ?
<Angelus> :p
<Jucato> doesn't do anything if you do I think
 * hydrogen is pround of himself
<Gun_Smoke> I keep forgetting to ask if anyone is using some gmail checker here in kde?
<Jucato> why are you pround?
<hydrogen> I made my own kernel package today
<hydrogen> because I wanted to try out cfs
 * Jucato uses kmail to check, download, and read
<Angelus> i do Gun_Smoke
<Jucato> !info kcheckgmail
<ubotu> kcheckgmail: KDE systray application to check GMail accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1 (gutsy), package size 127 kB, installed size 736 kB
<hydrogen> pop3 access to gmail seems like a really pointless thing
<Angelus> :O
<Angelus> i done it with kmail Jucato
<hydrogen> sa the main reasons to use gmail are the free 2gb storage and the supercool interface
<Jucato> Angelus: I said I use kmail :)
<Jucato> the super cool interface that usually breaks with Konqueror every now and then...
<kudar> whats wrong with thunderbird?
<Jucato> nothing's wrong with it
<Jucato> (unless you prefer to use a KDE app inside a KDE distro)
<gary_inNYC> also because a lot of places where people work don't have gmail filtered so people use it for instant messaging...
<Angelus> whats the kcheckgmail for then Jucato?
<Jucato> Angelus: <Gun_Smoke> I keep forgetting to ask if anyone is using some gmail checker here in kde?
<hydrogen> Jucato: thats why God invented opera
<hydrogen> It's from the same country as qt.. and it uses qt.. so it is obviously just as good
<Jucato> God does closed source? O.o
<hydrogen> of course he does
<hydrogen> he doesn't want anyone steelin his sekretz
<Jucato> well soon not to be Qt...
<hydrogen> Imagine what would happen if someone reverse engineered the process to create life :/
<Jucato> it's offtopic, but there were some discussions of moving Opera to their own homegrown toolkit
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> I don't think it'd make much sense for them to
<hydrogen> but you never know!
<Jucato> (God uses open source, but his API is waaaay to complex)
<Jucato> :D
<morphinex> hey folks, my upgrade from feisty to gutsy crashed about 2% into installing the packages
<Angelus> god is open source himself, since every religion modifies him as they want
<Angelus> LoL
<Tm_T> .
<morphinex> it crashed on x11-common or something
<kudar> jucato: no religious views in this channel please
<Jucato> hehe anyway... offtopic
<Jucato> kudar: yes yes
<hydrogen> I don't think calling god's api complex is really a religious view
<hydrogen> or if it is.. you are way too much of a geek :P
<Jucato> hydrogen: stop it before *I* get told off
<neighborlee> hi just wondering what was up with a few new additions to kubuntu: 1) I do like dolphin , 2) strigi were you serious ?? ,and 3) system-setttings does not fit in with kde at all I wonder who decided that had merit to include ? ;))
<hydrogen> pfft. tm_t loves me. we're safe!
<Jucato> you are, I'm not
<Tm_T> hydrogen: no I dont
<kudar> hydrogen: i was giving him a hard time because he called me out earlier when i strayed away from kubuntu talk
<Jucato> I just better quit while i'm at it
 * hydrogen gets back on topic as well
<hydrogen> but remember kids.. firefox is bad.
<kudar> firefox > *
<Angelus> of course, its gtk
<neighborlee> hydrogen: rarely does it crash for me anymore, so what exactly are you getting at
<hydrogen> neighborlee: performance issues.
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> thats all i'll say!
<hydrogen> .. for now
<neighborlee> dont have any here that I can think of
<neighborlee> at least not in windows...ive had to spend a bit more time here lately due to gaming
<neighborlee> sasdly
<neighborlee> sadly
<hydrogen> gamings been going nicely for me with wine
<hydrogen> for once
<neighborlee> I wish
<hydrogen> playing my every-once-in-a-while addiction WoW with no problems for once
<neighborlee> though sometime I should try again
<hydrogen> getting my 107fps
<Angelus> hydrogen: try playing INFERNAL on wine :p
<neighborlee> I have heard that wow does do well yes
<azriel> someone PLEASE tell me how just get back to regular direct rendering since upgrading to gutsy
<hydrogen> what kind of irregular direct rendering do you have currently?
<azriel> it installed xgl, of course, but then i completly removed the pkg
<azriel> xserver-xgl
<azriel> and now i still get this: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<fulat2k> hi folks, i accidentally executed dpkg-reconfigure -a.  everyhing works fine except for kaffeine and vlc.  it loads a file but doesn't play it.  any idea how i can troubleshoot?
<azriel> i've also tried putting that disable file in .config/xserver-xorg, just cant get direct rendering to say yes to save my life
<Gun_Smoke> welp... here is the first issue.. Don't really know if it will be a huge deal or not..  I'm doing sudo /etc/init.d/xend restart  *BUT* grep: /proc/xen/capabilities: No such file or directory
<Amarilis> hi
<Gun_Smoke> Oh I missed all the gmail kmail stuff. lol
<Gun_Smoke> had to teach myself vim real quick LOL
<Amarilis> i have a problem. i tried to run the last version of kubuntu (live cd) on one of my computers.
<azriel_> crap i wasnt being rude client just locked
<azriel_> so unfortunately if you answered me a sec ago i lost it
<Gun_Smoke> Amarilis: and...
<azriel_> was the one asking about getting direct rendering enabled
<Amarilis> here is my configuration: 512RAM/3GHz/Nvidia 6600 GTS/GA-8I945P Pro motherboard
<Amarilis> and I can't see anything on my display which is a Samsung 959NF
<Amarilis> i tried ubuntu to see if this problem persist and the problem remains
<morphinex> hey folks, my upgrade is crashing when it tries to install x11-common
<Amarilis> i tried both kubuntu and ubuntu on a Compaq laptop with this configuration 512RAM/AMD Athlon 3000+/ and the live cd's worked perfectly
<Amarilis> do you think that is because of my graphic card ?
<Gun_Smoke> I dunno
<Gun_Smoke> Amarilis: Sure you have the right chip set?
<xid> anyone know how to use KRDC to login to a Windows RDP at console level?
<Amarilis> yes
<Gun_Smoke> Sound like a something with xorg.conf
<Amarilis> i dont understand why on the laptop both live cd's work perfect and on my desktop don't
<dennister> dang it all! just spent 12 hours trying to do the gutsy upgrade, and almost as soon as the upgrades started installing, it aborts with the warning that my pc "might be in an unusable state" does anyone remember/know the dpkg line?
<posingaspopular> dennister: sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<dennister> posingaspopular: ty, that was it
<posingaspopular> np
<posingaspopular> dennister: ive seen people use that like at least 50 times in this chan over the past 3 days  ;o
<posingaspopular> very handy
<dennister> yes, but i haven't been in the channel lately; things were too tickety-boo  :-)
<Gun_Smoke> sudo /etc/init.d/xend restart   =   grep: /proc/xen/capabilities: No such file or directory   What gives?  I know /etc/init.d/xend is there.
<posingaspopular> what is capabilities
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: Was that for me?
<dennister> great...now my password won't work for sudo
<posingaspopular> yes sorry
<posingaspopular> dennister: change it
<posingaspopular> passwd
<posingaspopular> and then change it back
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: I don't understand your question.
<posingaspopular> you have /proc/xen/capabilities
<posingaspopular> what is /capabilities and what does it do?
<blendtux> how can i configure my touchpad
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: I don't know, that is what gets printed back from sudo /etc/init.d/xend restart
<dhq> where can i find good source and documentation of distributed systems in mutual exclusion and classification of it
<posingaspopular> dhq: there is a company in chicago called cleversafe that does that
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: I was hoping someone around here might have an idea.
<posingaspopular> they just released their software on sourceforge
<posingaspopular> Gun_Smoke: i was hoping you knew so i could help you figure it out
<dhq> posingaspopular, i was looking for a good document i tried google but dint find much
<Gun_Smoke> haga
<Gun_Smoke> well where do I start?
<posingaspopular> dhq: to learn about distributed systems and stuff like that?
<dhq> posingaspopular, yes
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> i dont think i know that answer sorry
<dennister> posingaspopular: terminal tells me the password has been changed successfully, but if I then just type in 'su' and then the new password, I still get the 'authentication failure'...just like i did b4 i changed the password
<dennister> i never get the root prompt
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: I guess I could just skip the restart.. It will come soon enough I guess.
<posingaspopular> authentication? for su... wth?
<posingaspopular> man ive never seen that befoe
<aaron_> hola any people from mexico
<enhen> any one with eyeos
<posingaspopular> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<dennister> all of my sudo passwords get rejected
<posingaspopular> dude ive never heard of that happening
<asimismo> So all the Google hits seem to tell me that to turn Compiz on with 7.10 all I have to do is go to the Visual Effects tab. I have yet to find this in Kubuntu, or anything else that would allow me to turn Compiz on... Any ideas what I'm missing? I've successfully installed the nVidia driver and rebooted.
<posingaspopular> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<asimismo> Crap. Ok, thanks, I ran the Ubuntu version of the command.
<gary_inNYC> ubotu: even it gutsy?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about even it gutsy? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asimismo> posingaspopular: Thanks!
<ardchoille> I'm really liking yakuake
<dennister> i guess i've been affected by Gutsy's Bug #26338...rebooting into recovery mode
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: here's what im up to.. http://pastebin.com/m20cccdcf
<posingaspopular> and /capabilities DOES exist?
<Gun_Smoke> No,
<Gun_Smoke> just make it?
<posingaspopular> yea you could try that i guess.
<posingaspopular> im not really a VM expert though
<Gun_Smoke> hehe.. I need to restart too.. That might mess up things..
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to follow this.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#head-12156398ac5383dfcc06c761e3139410220530c0
<tracy_> do you like Xen?
<Gun_Smoke> tracy_: I don't know... I have yet to get it up and going..
<Gun_Smoke> It's my mission tonight..
<tracy_> I started using VMWare
<tracy_> seems to work ok
<radyvix> i've never used xen but i definitely like vmware server
<Gun_Smoke> tracy_: would you know anything about this problem I'm having?    sudo /etc/init.d/xend restart   =   grep: /proc/xen/capabilities: No such file or directory   What gives?  I know /etc/init.d/xend is there.
<Gun_Smoke> but I do not know what /capabilities is
<xevious> yeah. that's there. but /proc/xen/capabilities isn't
<xevious> it sounds like you arent using a xen-aware kernel
<Gun_Smoke> probably need to do the restart first then eh/
<xevious> i have absolutely no experience using xen, but i know you need a kernel with support
<xevious> Gun_Smoke: yeah. any changes to the kernel need a restart
<Gun_Smoke> brb
<tracy_> I believe xevious is correct
<Gun_Smoke> brb... maybe.. if no panic..
<graelb> Anyone have issues with not being able to view your TTY's with 7.10?
<Tm_T> no issues here
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: check your grubs menu.lst and make sure your not passing any vga=
 * xevious bops sub[t]rnl
<graelb> where is it located?
<sub[t]rnl> The gutsy kernel and vesab framebuffer don't get along
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<sub[t]rnl> yo xev
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<graelb> ok
<graelb> looking
<graelb> =P
<Gun_Smoke> kernel works
<contrast83> Could having too much stuff installed have an impact on system performance, even though there's an adequete amount of free disk space?
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: nope
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: as long as you don't have all your stuff running at once :P
<xid> does KDE boast some type of a low-throughput protocol like RDP?  (not including VNC)
<contrast83> Hmm... Thanks.
<graelb> sub[t]rnl: the only line i can see is ## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
<graelb> ## alternatives
<graelb> ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<sub[t]rnl> pastebin your menu.lst
<graelb> ok
<kubuntunewbie> okay i need help....
<Tm_T> Jucato: welcome back
<posingaspopular> oh no did Jucato come back
<kubuntunewbie> i just installed kubuntu on my new laptop (has windows vista) and when setting the partition i got things backwards
<graelb> sub[t]rnl:  this shouled be it
<graelb> http://pastebin.com/d468ff058
<graelb> should*
<ubuntu> hi all i wanna go to ubuntu channel
<Gun_Smoke> posingaspopular: And that also fix the first issue I posted.  :)
<contrast83> Anyone know why there's no emerald-themes package in Gutsy?
<kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me how i can uninstall kubuntu to get my primary petition back so i can go back and re-install it with a smaller petition
<posingaspopular> ubuntu: hit /join #ubuntu
<ubuntu> i wanna go to ubuntu what should i do ??????/
<ubuntu> thanks
<kubuntunewbie> or if there is an easier way to give some space back to my windows partition?
<posingaspopular> kubuntunewbie: open up gparted
<xid> so is VNC pretty much the best option for remote/control?
<kubuntunewbie> posingaspopular: could u tell me where that is
<contrast83> You can't repartition disks that are mounted though, right?
<posingaspopular> wait a sec, does that not come with kubuntu
<kubuntunewbie> i dont think it does
<needles> hi there, i have a brother usb printer, and im cant seem to get it to be recognized
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Your best bet would probably be to download and burn a GParted live CD.
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: hrm I'm not sure.  That menu.lst is clean.  Your not asking it to use any framebuffer with vga.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Not sure of the exact URL. Should be easy to find on http://www.distrowatch.org though
<posingaspopular> contrast83: could kubuntunewbie do an apt-get gparted
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: only thing I can think of is remove the splash option in the kernel boot
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: it seems to me that it would be easier to just remove kubuntu from my computer all together so it will give my space back and then re-install kubuntu?
<graelb> sub[t]rnl: Where is that?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: or will it not give my partition back to windows if i do that?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Umm... How would that be easier? Are you particularly wanting to start off with a fresh install?
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: in the first instance you see of /boot/vmlinuz
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: i installed kubuntu on this computer 15 minutes ago.
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: the splash option at the end, take that out.  Try to keep it from going into a buffered mode, hopefully it will keep your tty's alive
<graelb> just remove the "quiet splash"
<graelb> hehe
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Well, if you really want to just reinstall, just choose to do the partitions manually from the CD (and since you're doing that anyway, I'd recommend making seperate / and /home partitions).
<graelb> ok
<graelb> do i need to completely reboot?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Ahh, ok. That might be easiest then, in that case.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: cool, well how do i uninstall kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: hrm.. yeah
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: You don't. :-)
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: make a backup of your menu.lst too
<graelb> done already =P
<dennister> ok, am back with sudo priviledges successfully restored...has anyone been able to upgrade to gutsy using the dist-full-upgrade?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: im confused.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: When you're installing from the CD, just delete the partitions Kubuntu's on, resize the Windows partitions to your liking, and set up new partitions for the new installation.
<graelb> alrighty
<graelb> wish me luck =P
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: ahhhhh great idea.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Make sense?
<graelb> be back in a few
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: perfect sense.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: thanks a bunch.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: here goes nothing thanks again
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: No prob. You got what I said about seperating / and /home as well?
<contrast83> Alright, great.
<dennister> let's hope he got it
<contrast83> Heh... I doubt it.
<dennister> has anyone been able to successfully upgrade to gutsy using adept or synaptic's "full upgrade"?
<contrast83> I've yet to understand why Ubuntu doesn't partition / and /home seperately by default.
<dennister> <------12 hours of wasted time here
<contrast83> dennister: I've heard of a few people succeeding with that, but they seem to be in the minority.
<contrast83> 12 hours? o_O
<posingaspopular> dennister: what contrast83 said, most people i know did it via command line
<blendtux> yes i did it
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: its how I upgraded
<contrast83> Any SuperKaramba users here?
<graelb> nope
<graelb> but i got to see all the nifty boot stuffs
<graelb> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> still not able to access your tty's?
<graelb> nope
<dennister> hm...i had to go into gnome, (kde didn't even start the fetching) and it fetched 1330 files, but as soon as it started installing them it aborted
<Gun_Smoke> If anyone is caring to follow along with my project tonight.. http://pastebin.com/m789e2ab1
<dennister> yes, like i said, *12 hours*
<dennister> the first error message during installation was about the splash file, not being supported in my BIOS
<contrast83> dennister: Have you used any third-party repositories?
<dennister> contrast83: just medibuntu
<dennister> multiverse, universe...the documentation also says to enable the pre-release repositories
<contrast83> dennister: And proposed updates, then do a full upgrade, then follow the the release upgrade instructions. You did all that?
<dennister> yes, i did all that...*everything* i could see i enabled
<contrast83> dennister: Sorry, just making sure all bases are covered... I'm not sure what to tell ya'. I always just install from the CD, which isn't too bad so long as you have / and /home partitioned seperately.
<dennister> np, it was the full upgrade that I tried to do according to the documentation
<dennister> <-----follows instructions to the letter
<graelb> sub[t]rnl: any other ideas? there's a bug report, but i didn't actually see any fixes that worked
<dennister> for once i didn't want to start from scratch with a clean install...i have too much installed here that's working...and getting it all to work the way I want it takes so long
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: unfortunatly no.  Keep an eye on the bug # and hopefully the kernel team will get a fix out
<dennister> I'm also a partitioning queen :)...got no less than 20 partitions on this htpc :P
<graelb> yeah... alrighty
<graelb> thanks for the try anyway =)
<contrast83> dennister: I'm guessing two of those are / and /home then?
<dennister> contrast83: yep...for both my working kubuntu installation and my gentoo amd64 installation... so 2 / and 2 /home
<dennister> gutsy users: which version of openoffice is being used?
<osh_> My external monitor no longer works after upgrading to gutsy, anyone know under what package to report this bug?
<contrast83> dennister: Well, getting everything working the way you have it shouldn't be too much work then. You know not to format the /home partition when you reinstall, right?
<osh_> Or it sort of don't work. It doesn't work during bootup, then kdm is shown, and then it stops working again. Like it gets no signal.
<osh_> dennister: it sais 2.3 on my screen...
<contrast83> dennister: Do you know how to apt-get dselect-upgrade?
<dennister> contrast83: yes, I wouldn't format that partition, but I'd still prefer not to do a clean install, if i can at all avoid it
<dennister> osh_: thank you very much, that's my main reason for upgrading actually, cause Base with feisty isn't working very well
<osh_> dennister: I'd wait a few more days with the upgrade. I've had troubles. Perhaps they'll be sorted out in a few days.
<dennister> contrast83: if i do that, does it mean that the 1303 files i spent downloading will be wiped out?
<osh_> dennister: Unless you need OO.o right now. Perhaps I've just been unlucky.
<Gun_Smoke> I think I've bitten more than I can chew..
<igi> 7.04 -> 7.10 update broke while instaling packages, what should I do?
<Gun_Smoke> igi: what did
<contrast83> dennister: If you do what? the dselect-upgrade?
<manu_> someone speak spanish??
<osh_> !es
<igi> distro updater freezed
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<dennister> contrast83: yes...like i said, i spent 12 hours downloading them all
<manu_> thanks
<contrast83> dennister: Sorry if I missed this, but what exactly is going wrong when you try to upgrade?
<osh_> manu_: obrigado (which I thinks is spanish).
<igi> 7.04 -> 7.10 update broke while instaling packages, what should I do?
<dennister> contrast83: 12 hours fetching 1330 files, they start installinig, right away i get error messages, it only tries to do a couple installs, and then it aborts
<Gun_Smoke> oh.. can someone paste that dpkg command again..
<kubuntunewbie> hey im having a problem again
<contrast83> dennister: Do you have the error messages handy?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: ?
<posingaspopular> Gun_Smoke: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: hey, when i go into the prepare partitions thing it wont let me continue
<igi> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Gun_Smoke> yeah... igi try that.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: What's it say?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: it says... No root file system is defined.  please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<igi> what now?
<contrast83> !aptfix|igi
<posingaspopular> define a /swap prob?
<contrast83> !aptfix | igi
<ubotu> igi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dennister> contrast83: nope, but the first one was about usplash...i couldn't even report it, apparently because it needed access to my BIOS (?), next error was upgrade-manager, and that's where it completely aborted
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Are you at the partitioner right now?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: yes
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: im booted off the CD
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: You already have the Windows partition(s) resized the way you want them?
<igi> ubotu: doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: yes, i was able to change them
<igi> ubotu: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Ok, now delete all the partitions except the Windows ones. Let me know how much free space is available when that's done.
<Gun_Smoke> igi: ubot is a bot.
<dennister> lol...bot with a sense of humor
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: even this swap partition delete that too?
<igi> I know
<igi> how I kill these locking processes?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Well... What's the size of it?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: only 5 gigs
<Gun_Smoke> power button
<dennister> igi: do you have adept or synaptic open?
<contrast83> 5 gigs for swap? o_O
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: i have 75 gigs set aside for the linux
<dennister> if so, close them
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: should be more then enough
<igi> I have adept, but doesn't  work cause it gives process lock
<robotphood> 5gigs wowzah
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: 5 gigs for swap is grossly excessive. How much RAM do you have?
<igi> they are not open
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: at least a gig, might be 2 gigs i dont remember
<igi> I am not that stupid
<charlie5> does anyone elses external usb hardrive keep unmounting/remounting periodically (about every 5 mins) ?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Resize the swap partition to a 2 gigs.
<dennister> igi: sorry, it's been awhile since i been in the channel, or tried to help anyone...that would be a real newbie error
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: doing that now
<robotphood> i don't think you even need 2gb
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Then make a partition whose mount point is /, and give that 10GB (you can go higher if you install an unusually large amount of software, but / is more than enough for most people).
<contrast83> robotphood: That's what I was thinking, but wasn't too sure.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: well what should i do with the remaining like 60 gigs? let them sit and do nothing?
<contrast83> I've never seen swap usage go above half a gig, personally.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: No, make another partition whose mount point is /home and give the remaining space to it.
<robotphood> i never even use swap
<dennister> i have 1G ram now (since one died) and 1.5G swap
<dennister> usually the rule of thumb is 1.5x your ram
<contrast83> Up to 2GB, then 1x your RAM, IIRC.
<dennister> contrast83: exactly...when i had 2G ram i only had 2G swap
<kubuntunewbie> im so excited to be giving vista the boot.
<contrast83> I've seen the automatic partitioner alot 3x the amount of RAM to swap. -_~
<dennister> robotphood: no u don't use swap, but the pc does without u knowing it
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: All good on the partitions now?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: its thinking... 60% done
<dennister> kubuntunewbie: which vista ed? home or premium?
<kubuntunewbie> dennister: home
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Just FYI, when you know you want to install and don't need to check out the OS, the alternate CD is a lot quicker.
<robotphood> fair enough
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: yeah i downloaded the wrong one.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: i was told that before
<robotphood> 0 swapi 128mb swap and no hit :/
<contrast83> I get through the human-interaction part of the text-only installer in less than 5 minutes, and from there it's done in less than 20,
<dennister> i'm concerned cause my teenager needs/wants new pc, and he'll probably end up with vista no matter what i tell him :(
<kubuntunewbie> ahh crap, swap is right in the middle of my free space.
<robotphood> are you concerned about the costs or just the fact that he's wants vista?
<contrast83> dennister: Did you show him Compiz? :-P
<dennister> he thinks i'm "too political" when it comes to linux ...i'm concerned about both
<contrast83> dennister: And he doesn't even want to dual-boot?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: hey swap is right in the middle can i delete swap and create it again?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Ohh... Sorry about that. I knew there was a reason I suggested deleting swap and just starting over clean.
<robotphood> kubuntunewbie, yes
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Just delete *all* the partitions except those for Windows.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: done.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: now i want to create what?
<dennister> and the main fear: he won't be happy...nope, he has kubuntu now after I had to rebuild his pc with older mobo and video card...wouldn't handle the sata drive so i couldn't install the windows xp system drive he had...
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Make a / partition with 10gb, then a swap partition with 1gb, then a /home partition with what's left.
<dennister> I'll be installing compiz soon for him...
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: primary or logical?
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: and what do i "use as" ext3?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: I usually try primary first, and if that doesn't work I re-do them as logical. I'm not really sure what the difference is though... Yeah, ext3.
<contrast83> Except the swap, obviously - that would be "Use as: swap" ;-)
<alromaithi> how do you make compiz auto start automaticlly?
<dennister> contrast83: he may agree to dual boot, seeing as how we even had an absolutely-no-warning xp pro lockout a year ago...it took me a week to rebuild his pc then
<dennister> and yet this boy STILL wants winblows over linux :(
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: its now telling me that the rest of my free space is unusable?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Ok, so try re-doing them as logical. Sorry. :-\
<contrast83> dennister: I've almost given up on trying to convince people why they should use Linux. It borders on maddening at times.
<contrast83> dennister: I think all you can do is let people know there's an alternative to MS, and if they show a genuine interest in it, help them through the hurdles.
<dennister> what's really maddening is that i still have to keep my xp mce for the canadian government websites
<contrast83> dennister: IEs4Linux doesn't work for them?
<dennister> i haven't tried that yet...does it work well without the security vulnerabilities?
<contrast83> AFAIK, yeah.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: okay perfect
<contrast83> It's worked fine on a few of my friend's IE-only sites.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: is swap supposed to have any sort of mount point?
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Obviously, you would still *only* want to use it for IE-only sites, and your regular browser for everything else.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Nope
<dennister> ok...as soon as I get some of these other things worked out, i'll try that...i still have to get that winblows-lover son of mine to get me the schedulesdirect account with his credit card, gets gutsy and surround sound working properly
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Haven't used the Live CD in quite some time so I don't remember if this applies there, but on the alternate CD, the mount point field for a partition disappears after you define it as swap.
<contrast83> dennister: That's the only way to get surround-sound working on Linux?
<robotphood> i'm pretty sure you're right about that contrast83
<contrast83> Or just the most practical way.
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: i duno what that means, but at least it is installing now
<dennister> it's totally maddening to have to go into the winblows drive 5 days a week to record my soap operas :P...
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Good. :-)
<contrast83> dennister: ATI Wonder?
<Tr0n_Paul> swap memory has no purpose in the filesystem and thus has no reason to be mounted
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: thanks for ur help.  when i logged onto windows to make sure i didnt screw it up i almost crapped myself when i saw 49 out of 51 gigs were used.
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: No problem.
<dennister> contrast83: no, you have to use nvmixer for surround sound, and nvidia is really atrocious with supporting the nforce audio chipsets
<m0ns00n> ḧo
<m0ns00n> versionupgrade forever?
<m0ns00n> =)
<kubuntunewbie> contrast83: i am very impressed at how quickly kubuntu picked up my wireless card and everything on my laptop
<dennister> contrast83: no, i have a hauppauge 150 for mythtv, but without the tvlistings from zap2it, mythtv on linux is almost useless
<m0ns00n> Ive done versionupgrade 4 times now, aqnd the last three had no updates
<m0ns00n> and
<contrast83> kubuntunewbie: Yeah, they've come a long way with that in the past couple releases.
<m0ns00n> is it a bug?
<alromaithi> how do you make compiz auto start automaticlly i dont see a session manager like in Gnome when i had it , right now im lost!!!! help please needed
<dennister> i also have an an ati theatre 550 pro tuner, with a pcie x1 interface i bought for xp mce 18 months ago...before i migrated to linux
<robotphood> alromaithi, in kde?
<dennister> that ati tuner is useless for linux...no ati drivers at all for it
<contrast83> dennister: Ohh ok... One of these days (i.e., when I have money), I'm gonna put together a nice HTPC. Right now my computer's hooked up to a 60" wide-screen television and a 6.1 surround system, but I'm only getting 1280x1024 and 2.0 sound. :-\
<dennister> contrast83: what driver is your sound using?
<contrast83> dennister: Oh, wow. The way you talked, I figured you'd been using Linux for years and years. Heh.
<m0ns00n> contrast83: using that for coding? =)
<contrast83> m0ns00n: lol I mainly do that on my lappy, actually.
<dennister> contrast83: not quite...but i do like gentoo, and that's not for the faint of heart
<contrast83> dennister: I don't remember, TBH. Not on that computer ATM.
<contrast83> I'd like to try Gentoo out at some point. Just... not... quite... yet. :-P
<alromaithi> robotphood: yes Kubuntu
<dennister> i like how clean it is, but as i said, i'm using the amd64 version of that (i386 for kubuntu) so any amd64 distro is going to have some issues cause of adobe and stuff
<contrast83> Yeah. Still no Flash on 64-bit Linux, right?
<robotphood> get kcontrol-autostart
<alromaithi> sudo apt-get install kcontrol-autostart
<dennister> exactly, and nspluginwrapper and all the other stuff i've read doesn't work...get no sound with the flash
<robotphood> adds autostart option kde control center > kde components
<dennister> i guess i like gentoo cause i like challenge, heheheh
<dennister> brb
<alromaithi> robotphood: good your here, then you might know where im lost actually...
<contrast83> Control Center >>>>>>>> System Settings
<alromaithi> robotphood: im on KDE ( kubuntu ) , i hear its easier then UbuntU Gnome , but i was wrong , its complicated its another computer world i thought it will go such NintendoMaCxp-Style , but it went backwards. i must know how to make it good and easy , for the people to use it without stress free , ( compiz starts on start up , no need for emerald but use nice decorated KDE , i need windows decorater , and have the file system look good
<alromaithi> indolphin , ) im sorry forthis long question. i want to do a presentation about UbuntU in school , and let my friends quit xp
<alromaithi> let me register first robotphood
<dennister> contrast83: will "apt-get dselect-upgrade" remove all the 1330 files from my system that i fetched earlier
<dennister> ?
<contrast83> dennister: Well, apt-get dselect-upgrade is usually used after reinstalling. it's for resetting your installed packages to how they were prior to the reinstall.
<dennister> what's the cli string to upgrade to gutsy?
<tehk_> Hello, does anyone know how to clear all text entry history in konqueror?
<tehk_> Not for just that one web page
<kraut> moin
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: ty
<sub[t]rnl> tehk_: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq_history or something like that
<tehk_> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<Lord_Cerber> Hi all! Can anyone help with upgrade to gutsy? I have lots of questions. The upgrade hang up yesterday on cleaning stage, and now apt still shows upgrade to 7.10 button, but the process dont run. And some apps like bidgin and k3b dont work.
<sub[t]rnl> Lord_Cerber: best to just start the upgrade again from the beginning
<Lord_Cerber> it wont run - it says no upgrade needed on the 3rd step and offers reporting a bug
<sub[t]rnl> Lord_Cerber: whats lsb_release -a say
<fiyawerx> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Lord_Cerber> sub[t]rnl it says 7.10
<dennister> ok, having a problem with the canadian server...ca.archive.ubuntu.com...anyone have a US alternative?
<sub[t]rnl> Lord_Cerber: chances are your running the most current
<sub[t]rnl> Lord_Cerber: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade just to be sure
<fiyawerx> !lvm2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: replace ca. with us.
<sub[t]rnl> don't forget to sudo apt-get update
<dennister> k...just didn't know if there'd be tons of us servers and i'd need to be more specific
<sub[t]rnl> newp
<dennister> 2 error messages; 1st is E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dennister> i forget how to fix this :(
<sub[t]rnl> rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> i think
<sub[t]rnl> !adept fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sub[t]rnl> dpkg --configure -a :P
<Lord_Cerber> ok, now with progs - cause pidgin still wont run, if i run with -d it hangs after the words "sound: Initializing sound output drivers." without any error - and just hangs till i kill it
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: well, 1st command u gave me is stopping and starting tons of services
<sub[t]rnl> what command?
<kubuntunewbie> yipppy
<sub[t]rnl> stopping and starting your /etc/init.d/ stuff?
 * sub[t]rnl blinks
<kubuntunewbie> anyone remember the sudo apt-get command to install firefox?
<sub[t]rnl> isn't it just sudo apt-get install firefox?
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sub[t]rnl> not the dpkg-reconfigure
<sub[t]rnl> my bad
<dennister> lol...yes ur bad!
<dennister> lol
<sub[t]rnl> man you must have typed it the second I said it :P
<sub[t]rnl> I corrected like a split second later
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: i learnt long time ago to use cut and paste...i guess i can just do a ctrl-c to stop everything from reconfiguring, eh?
<hangthedj> sub[t]rnl, yeah or if you want gran paradiso its firefox-3.0
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: sure can
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: I'm running the dpkg-reconfigure -a just to see if it gets you in any trouble
<dennister> it's starting the whole process i just stopped over again
<sub[t]rnl> eh? did you ctrl c it?
<sub[t]rnl> killall dpkg-reconfigure
<dennister> yep, then did just the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<contrast83> Some processes will trap a hang-up signal (re: Ctrl+C). It would make sense for dpkg to be one of them.
<contrast83> Ermm.... Killing dpkg is safe?
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: forget the dpkg-reconfigure -a.. its dpkg --configure -a
<Gun_Smoke> Any ideas on updating bios with no floppy?
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: heh, yeah
<xid> what do I need to watch xvid?   Mplayer?
<sub[t]rnl> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xid> hmkthnx
<dennister> ok, i did the simple: sudo dpkg --configure -a, then tried to get the upgrade started again, and i'm still getting the same lock error messages
<sub[t]rnl> !adept fix | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<aftertaf> Is there a fix for the "enable DMS with hdparm doesn't work" problem? i have IDE Drives and had to add modules to my initramfs to be able to boot, but now all is sloooow
<sub[t]rnl> aftertaf: what modules did you add?
<dennister> well, the bot's line isn't working...no joy
<needles> can someone tell me how i would get this printer to install?
<needles> its a brother printer
<needles> usb
<dennister> needles: model?
<needles> dcp-8020D
<aftertaf> sub[t]rnl: piix, ide_generic, ide_cd, ide_disk   && I blacklisted ata_piix
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: hey, did you kill dpkg-reconfigure?
<needles> dennister : dcp-8025D *
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: yes
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: make sure the whiptail isn't sucking up your cpu
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: do a ps aux|grep whiptail
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: tell me if its there
<aftertaf> sub[t]rnl:  and I b/listed ata_generic, libata, scsi_mod too
<dennister> needles: ok...there are some howtos for brother printers...i wrote one for a 210C...in anothe distro
<kristina> hi, in the adept - manage repositories dialog what does "download all updates in the background" do exactly? does it also automatically install all updates?
<needles> dennister : i guess ill just have to google it
<sub[t]rnl> kristina: mmhmm
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: yes, whiptail's there
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: kill its PID
<dennister> cli line?
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: kill -5 1235325
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: or whatever its PID is
<dennister> needles: yes, and try the ubuntuforums, too
<needles> dennister : thanks
<aftertaf> does ubuntu now use scsi emulation ? or does it assume all is SATA?   i've had pbs booting since feisty..
<hangthedj> gutsy is pretty gutsy, they have alot of beta programs in the repositories.
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: i've tried 22064 and 2884 from this result: 22064  0.0  0.0   2884   764 pts/1    S+   03:20   0:00 grep whiptail
<dennister> but both time terminal tells me there's no such pid
<sub[t]rnl> ew
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: run top from the cli
<sub[t]rnl> to find its PID then try to kill -5 it
<dennister> i'm not familiar with top command?
<sub[t]rnl> ok it just shows all the processing currently running
<sub[t]rnl> just type "top" in the terminal
<sub[t]rnl> and look to the right for whiptail, or hold down shift + p to sort the processes by the most CPU intesive
<sub[t]rnl> if whiptail is running, its gonna be at the top
<sub[t]rnl> once you find it, look to the far left for the PID, then ctrl c out of top, and kill -5 PIDNUMBER
<dennister> it's not anywhere from the pure 'top' command
<sub[t]rnl> lost me
<sub[t]rnl> ps aux|grep whiptail
<aftertaf> maybe CTL+ALT+BKSP to restart X then ?
<sub[t]rnl> show me what that says
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: i typed 'top' in terminal, but the results don't show any mention of whiptail
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: kk, good its dead
<dennister> however, there is one instance of 'migration'
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: thats fine
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<sub[t]rnl> vlt: hrm
<sub[t]rnl> that doesn't sound right
<sub[t]rnl> vlt: df -k /var/spool/cups
<sub[t]rnl> whats that say
<sub[t]rnl> vlt: and make sure you have /var/spool/cups and /var/spool/cups/tmp
<sub[t]rnl> so it won't gripe about free space and file size
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: sorry, still no joy in terms of getting those directories unlocked to restart the gutsy upgrade
<aftertaf> cant you just delete the lock file? i did that once and it worked ok....
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: hrm that adept fix from the bot didn't work?
<dennister> nope, the adept fix didn't work
<sub[t]rnl> aftertaf: yeah, thats how I do it, just rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock then run dpkg --configure -a
<sub[t]rnl> odd
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: do you have adept_manager up and running?
<dennister> aftertaf: well, i tried your line, too, and that isn't working either
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: silly question but who knows
<dennister> no, adept is not open
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<aftertaf> hmm
<Lord_Cerber> Still no ideas - pidgin IM wont run and all (still it runs only as a process and responds ctrl-c ok) removing gaim config files that he exported gave no effect.
<dennister> hehehe...i suggested the same thing earlier to igi, and he said, no, 'i'm not that stupid' :P
<needles> dennister : the openprinter database claims my printer has no linux compatability
<needles> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-DCP-8025D
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: :P
<needles> would that be true?
<dennister> and i have rebooted since that earlier upgrade attempt went south, so rebooting won't help
<aftertaf> dennister: you got aptitude installed?
<dennister> needles: oh dear; have you checked brother's linux pages?
<hangthedj> isn't aptitude installed by default?
<dennister> aftertaf: yes, actually, i do
<Lord_Cerber> what (exept kopette) would you offer as icq pager instead of that pidgin to use?
<sub[t]rnl> Lord_Cerber: does pidgin give an error message when you run it in a terminal?
<needles> dennister : i couldnt find any for it
<aftertaf> dunno hangthedj :)
 * hangthedj loves aptitude
<aftertaf> dennister: if you 'sudo aptitide -f install ?
<aftertaf> with correct spelling, which would help...
<sub[t]rnl> Lord_Cerber: not sure, i stick with kopete, try searching around
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> ok I'm heading to bed guys
<sub[t]rnl> l8rs
<aftertaf> :)
<dennister> aftertaf: tried it, no joy
<dennister> needles: hold on a sec
<fiyawerx> i thought compiz-fusion is on by default in 7.10?
<aftertaf> dennister: whats the error?
<fiyawerx> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<AmyRose> OK, why the heck can't SHMConfig be enabled by default?
<AmyRose> for Synaptics touchpads
<dennister> needles: your brother dcp IS supported
<needles> dennister : i found debian drivers
<dennister> needles: first go here: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<needles> for i386
<needles> now im checking for amd64
<dennister> debian drivers r the ones i use, and so should u
<needles> dennister : ill see how it goes, thanks
<dennister> u probably won't find amd64...u have to end up using a --force-architecture option
<hangthedj> Lord_Cerber, search adept or aptitude or synaptic for icq
<Lord_Cerber> now one more problem - its k3b cd burning tool. it was very handy but now in stops on the splash screen with this error: kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KActionCollection::KActionCollection( QObject *parent, const char *name, KInstance *instance )
<needles> dennister : would there be anywhere i can find amd64 debian drivers?
<dennister> aftertaf: when I used "sudo aptitude -f install" i simply got the prompt with no error message
<dennister> but then tried the "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" and i'm still being told there's a locking problem
<hangthedj> dennister, is there a lock file in /var/lib/apt?
<dennister> needles: i haven't seen gutsy yet, but if you can't find 64-bit drivers for the printer on brother's site, ur not likely to find them at all
<needles> dennister : im on feisty
<dennister> the first error message is: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open
<needles> i see a wrapper
<dennister> immediately under it is this 2nd one: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hangthedj> try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hangthedj> your missing the sudo for dist-upgrade
<dennister> hangthedj: i have the sudo...not missing it at all
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: THANK YOU!!!! `df -h /var/spool/cups` => "tmpfs                  27M  4.7M   22M  18% /var/spool"
<dennister> my command was (this is a paste): sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<hangthedj> dennister, in your last post it didn't have sudo after the &&
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: So I have to remount it w/ more available space ....
<hangthedj> those are two different commands  && just means do it after.
<hangthedj> the first
<dennister> oh lord...1 sec
<dennister> omg...ur right hangthedj...so i redid it, have sudo twice, but o upgraded, o newly installed, 0 to remove...
<dennister> why is it so often the simplest things?
<hangthedj> just the way it is, but it always is.
<dennister> well, it doesn't look like cli will help me upgrade to gutsy
<neighborlee> anyone else know whats up with adept's slowness with checking/unchecking an app ?
<hangthedj> what does lsb_release -d give you?
 * hangthedj hates adept
<neighborlee> well the UI I think is better overall than synaptic, but atm its veryyyyyyyy sluggish
 * needles doesnt mind adept, even though its a little slow
<neighborlee> I dont know im mixed over it
<neighborlee> I like it yet I dont LOL
<hangthedj> i don't like adept, because it doesn't tell you what changes its making, unless they've changed that since edgy
<neighborlee> its more than slow needles..its in slow motion
<neighborlee> :)
 * hangthedj only uses aptitude
<needles> neighborlee : i use apt-get most of the time
<dennister> ok, well now that i've changed the repositories from the canadian server to the US one, i'll try the adept verion upgrade one more time, but overnight...it's almost 4 am here
<needles> i only use adept if i need to read a little more about to package
<hangthedj> aptitude show 'packagename'
<hangthedj> dennister, (probably a stupid question) but all you sources are changed to gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> aptitude
<needles> when you say aptitude, do you mean apt-get?
<dennister> ahhhhhhhhh, nooooooooo...the documenation didn't mention that...
<hangthedj> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<hangthedj> dennister, change all the fiesty entries to gutsy
<needles> hangthedj : ah, right
<hangthedj> :)
<dennister> lol...i guess the ubuntu.com docs all need to have this little teensy bit of instruction added, eh?
<WaltzingAlong> hangthedj: dennister: using the upgrade tool, the instructions, the upgrade tool changes the entries to gutsy so no need to manually do it
<hangthedj> WaltzingAlong, whats the upgrade tool?
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: is that what it's supposed to be doing during the "modifying the software channels' stage?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: yes
<dennister> ok, so the docs don't have to be changed then
<WaltzingAlong> hangthedj: yes you can manually change feisty to gutsy then dist-upgrade but it is recommended to use the upgrade tool which you can get by following the upgrade instructions pointed to by the channel topic
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<hangthedj> i like using the command line for anything serious, so i know whats going on.
<hangthedj> but i've been on gutsy since the first packages were released.
<hangthedj> my laptop required it. :)
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: the link u gave us doesn't make any mention of software-properties-kde
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: sure but i did
<hangthedj> i spent a 2 weeks getting feisty to work on my laptop, wrote a how to and everything. the first beta of gutsy worked perfect when it came out.
<hangthedj> no work required.
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: yes, u did; that's why i went looking for the phrase in the link :P
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: no it should work maybe now that gutsy is official to merely follow what is with the instructions
<WaltzingAlong> software-properties-kde allows one to use adept to modify the sources shown in the images: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png
<dennister> well i tried this upgrade at noon today...after 12 hours it started installing all the 1330 packages that had been fetched, and promptly died
<posingaspopular> dennister: are you still trying to install via gui?
<posingaspopular> erm ugrade*
<dennister> ok, now it wants to fetch 1372 files
<hangthedj> hangthedj's upgrade instructions :
<dennister> posingaspopular: yes
<hangthedj> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<franz_> what do you guys recommend for an RSS reader which supports HTTPP Authentication?  :)
<hangthedj> change everything to gutsy
<hangthedj> hit alt+o or alt+x choose save
<WaltzingAlong> hangthedj: yes you keep typing that but it is not recommended
<posingaspopular> dennister: why dont you just do it via command line? everyone i know that did it without any errors did it with CLI and everyone who did it with gui got stomped
<hangthedj> the sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<dennister> but since i changed the canadian server for the us one in my sources.list perhaps i'll get a better result this time
<hangthedj> well the gui isn't working.
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: first add the feisty-proposed channel then update and upgrade everything before upgrading to gutsy
<dennister> posingaspopular: i tried doing it via cli, i got nada
<hangthedj> aparently
<posingaspopular> hmm okay
<posingaspopular> im off to bed and all that gl
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: the proposed channel was already added...there was absolutely nothing to upgrade...i am extremely good about updates
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: :D ok
<dennister> posingaspopular: good night, and thank you
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: another suggestion may be to get on the dvd torrent so you can upgrade using that, at least no need to download packages again and again
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: yes, if this doesn't work i'll probably go that route
<Lord_Cerber> lol - apt-get says that kde is NOT installed and tryes to install it. The question is what was i running all the time? :) Thats completly not my day to work with pc
<sunny_> HI
<sunny_> anybody in
<WaltzingAlong> Lord_Cerber: the package 'kde', 'kde-core', kubuntu-desktop, or ?
<dennister> this is wild...already at 10%...certainly isn't going to take 12 hours this time
<WaltzingAlong> sunny_: sure
<t1n0m3n> I have my quicklauncher set to auto add apps as I use them...  However I am not getting stuff added to the quick launcher.  I have "add/remove applications based on..." checked, and max and min both set to 6...  However, it does not add apps as I use them.  Any suggestions on how I can get it to auto add apps?  I am running 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: :D
<t1n0m3n> worked fine in 7.04 btw
<sunny_> I can't confgure print by the windows
<dennister> lol...it must have been teh canadian server that was slowing things down so much...not to mention keeping 42 key files back
<sunny_> I need some help
<Lord_Cerber> the kde package
<dennister> <------thought 12 hours was too long for a dsl connection!
<t1n0m3n> sunny_: me too
<sunny_> Hi sunny_ why are you form
<Lord_Cerber> both with core and localisation
<posingaspopular> !ask | sunny_
<ubotu> sunny_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sunny_> How to configure my printer
<sunny_> at gusty
<t1n0m3n> sunny_: how is it connected?
<sunny_> by windows network
<WaltzingAlong> sunny_: how is it connected? which printer? is windows correctly configured to share it? then you connect to a samba printer through kmenu/system settings/printers
<Lord_Cerber> i guess i had installed kde manually some time ago and forgot. now i understand why most apps wont work
<WaltzingAlong> sunny_: follow the wizard when clicking add new printer, second screen of wizard should have an option to connect to an smb shared printer (windows)
<sunny_> Yes
<sunny_> I have follow the wizard, but I can't configure it correctly
<babs> hi everyone
<t1n0m3n> high
<dennister> ok channel, if other people come in saying they're having probs with gutsy upgrade (from feisty using adept) ask them if they're using the canadian server...the us one seems to be working *much* bettter
<babs> just wondering why gutsy doesnt display my NTFS partitions, anyone can give me some clues?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: great glad things are moving along
<t1n0m3n> babs: are they configured in /etc/fstab?
<WaltzingAlong> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<babs> just a sec, let me check it up
<dennister> the fetching is certainly a LOT faster
<needles> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy yet?
<needles> im still waiting for the dust to settle
<needles> maybe another week or two
<babs> hmmm.. that entries are missing, but feisty did it automatically
<WaltzingAlong> needles: sure; largest issue i would say has been the hit on the repositories so some downloads were slow
<babs> thanx t1n0m3n, I will figure out a way to get it done now
<t1n0m3n> needles: I had a lot less problems getting Gutsy running than Feisty.
<dennister> i'm 30% done after only 30 minutes
<t1n0m3n> babs: should be straight forward
<dennister> but i have LOTS of apps running, too
<needles> t1n0m3n : what are the problems people seem to be having
<needles> i prefer to have none
<needles> which is why ill stay on feisty for a while
<babs> yeah I just hope to so :) t1n0m3n
<dennister> lol @ needles
<babs> thanx anyway , bye
<dennister> well i need 00.o v. 2.2.3
<needles> i have feisty running smoother than any other linux install ive ever had
<dennister> needles: on amd64?
<t1n0m3n> needles: standard repository stuff from being overloaded, but other than that, not many other issues.... It has fixed my dual monitor issues, knetworkmanager segfaults, merlin xu870 kernel panics, vpn issues, etc... All in all 7.10 is a good release IMO
<Hamra> i must agree with needles, im new to linux, and was afraid of the stories told about how hard linux is, but so far, i never had a single problem with feisty!
<needles> Hamra : word
<dennister> feisty is good, as was edgy...i never could get my ivtv drivers compiled with dapper
<needles> i liked dapper, but i upgraded due to package limitations
<needles> Hamra : i tried gentoo first, and if you know anything about it, its a bitch to get isntalled
<dennister> of course, i was a much bigger noob back before edgy
<t1n0m3n> Wine seems to be much better in gutsy as well.  I actually got Ventrillo working in wine... never could in Feisty.
<needles> i actually just started linux a month or two ago
<needles> and already feel like i know everything
<needles> maybe 3
<needles> t1n0m3n : i got vent working in wine
<dennister> as a new windows refugee a year ago, i was still under the impression that 64-bit versions were most appropriate for my hardware...i lost a couple of months trying to get 64-bit versions of linux working
<needles> dennister : so youre using 32 bit?
<needles> the only thing i cant get to emigrate is xfire
<needles> i never could get the gaim plugin to work
<dennister> my kubuntu is i386...my gentoo is amd64
<Hamra> i tried fedora on vmware, and its install crashed 3 times, then i got feisty, and installed it on the hard drive, not a single problem, the only thing is that i didnt like the partitioner, so i used my old trusted pqmagic
<needles> for gaim or pidgin
<needles> dennister : i never could get gentoo to isntall for me
<needles> i tried the livedvd and a stage 3 install, but none of it would happen
<needles> sabayon is the next best thing though
<dennister> my amd64 gentoo is pretty good...main problem is flash...no sound for it, no way
<needles> dennister : yeah, gentoo is hard to get stuff like that working
<needles> sabayon comes with all the wrappers working in firefox
<needles> last timem i checked
<dennister> what i want is a 3D video card that is NOT based on nvidia or ati
<t1n0m3n> 7.04 my comp would segfault on too many changes to knetworkmanager....  so long as I had it set up and left it alone it worked fine...  7.10, I have yet to get a knetworkmanager segfault.  7.10 seems to be a nice improvement over 7.04.
<needles> sabayon = awesome gentoo
<dennister> 7.04 always segfaults when i close ktorrent...without fail...so i'm now using utorrent under wine
<needles> t1n0m3n : yeah, knetworkmanager always used to give me problems
<needles> dennister : have you heard of deluge? its build for linux from utorrent
<needles> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<dennister> i don't need knetworkmanager...i have one machine running here since my son spread his wings and moved across town...and i hate wireless
<Hamra> utorrent is an excellent program, i'll see this deluge, thnx needles
<dennister> ok, perhaps i'll try deluge...thanks needles
<needles> i dig it, utorrent always messes up for me in wine
<needles> i dont like the way the fonts appear either
<t1n0m3n> I run it on my laptop, so knetworkmanager is nice
<dennister> i tried installing bitlord pro under wine for my son...what a mess
<needles> ive never tried that
<needles> i once attempted to get torrentflux working so i could control my torrents while i was at school, but i was too impatient to do all the reading
<dennister> that's the one he was used to under windows...but it uses a gecko engine you also have to install under wine...which is where i think the probs lie
<t1n0m3n> I installed gecko as a part of my WoW install
<faz> salut les francais
<needles> t1n0m3n : how are you running WoW? under wine, or cedega
<t1n0m3n> needles: Wine
<Hamra> !gecko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gecko - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dennister> t1n0m3n: ur a gamer? i want to get some games going for my son
<needles> t1n0m3n : how does it run?
<Hamra> !info gecko
<dennister> gecko is for windows...
<ubotu> Package gecko does not exist in gutsy
<needles> speaking of bit torrent, you could snag a pirated cedega pretty easy
 * WaltzingAlong has run WoW under WINE; worked well
<needles> that was my method, heh
<Hamra> what is gecko?
<t1n0m3n> needles: my laptop is a Dell M90 with 2 G of ram and a Quadro 1500.... it works much better than my home machine...hehe\
<needles> t1n0m3n : yeah
<dennister> gecko is an engine bitlord pro (a torrent client for windows)
<needles> once i get my new video card, im fully emigrated from windows
<Hamra> ok
<dennister> ergo, to install bitlord under wine, u also have to install gecko under wine...but it doesn't work well
<dennister> needles: what are you getting?
<needles> dennister : one of the newer GT;s
<needles> GT's*
<t1n0m3n> needles: Interesting tidbit, is that Blizzard seems to be working to include linux users now... The latest patch has a bunch of improvements specifically for opengl users
<needles> i just have to stay around a 100 bucks
<needles> t1n0m3n : ive noticed that too
<dennister> Blizzard? what's that?
<WaltzingAlong> and previous patches that brake WoW for WINE were addressed
<dennister> another game?
<needles> newer games are putting out lots of linux ports
<needles> dennister : a game company
<needles> that makes WoW
<dennister> innnnnnnnteresting......
<dennister> perhaps they anticipate that vista will drive more people into linux's welcoming fold
<WaltzingAlong> break*
<t1n0m3n> Here is what I dont understand...  Why do game companies write for windows...  Wouldn't it be easier to write for an open source and port it all to hell?  In other words... support everyone?  Linux to Windows ports work MUCH better than the other way around.
<Hamra> unfortunatly my internet crap is not suitable for WoW, i got till frozen throne only
<t1n0m3n> Write the game once and support everyone...  so to speak
<needles> t1n0m3n : ive wondered that too
<needles> why buy lincensing rights for directx and other windows stuff
<WaltzingAlong> t1n0m3n: yes it should be easier to write portable c++ and opengl for example, then port it around; and perhaps soon it comes to that
<needles> not really needed if you just go to the free codecs
<Hamra> but will they get the performance they get with direct x?
<dennister> i don't think they see it that way: they think they need to get something out ASAP, and to encourage uptake they choose the OS that most ppl still use
<needles> dennister : yeah, companies are really just thinking about sales
<needles> but someday itll come to something like that
<needles> i play mostly open source games anyway
<t1n0m3n> I certainly hope so
<dennister> if they write for linux, then port to winblows, that's an extra step to satisf the majority of potential customers
<t1n0m3n> you ever play tremulous?
<dennister> *satisfy
<needles> t1n0m3n : hell yeah
<t1n0m3n> that game is cool
<needles> it is
<wilson> t1n0m3n: directx is the easiest thing to use i think, has the latest features too
<wilson> but I don't know for sure
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: most of the game should remain the same just the engine may need a slight rewrite; the graphics and such should work on any; for example q3 with ioquake (openarena) or normal q3;
<t1n0m3n> wilson: however it locks users into windows... which is not good IMO
<needles> the programmers for the companies may not be familiar with openGL either
<wilson> yes, but everyone uses windows
<WaltzingAlong> wilson: yes but everyone could use ms windows with opengl
<wilson> even id studios is going to stop using opengl i think
<WaltzingAlong> wilson: seems to me the directx bubble was similar to the IE bubble; interest elsewhere, then MS put a lot into getting IE/DirectX in use, then it died off again and people in the directx camp realized how trapped they were
<WaltzingAlong> for the next two years it may make sense to write window-centric games, sure
 * wilson shrugs
<needles> linux is becoming more widespread
<needles> and is improving at a constant rate
<wilson> with dx10 linux took a hit imho , but long term things might change
<t1n0m3n> needles: especially with ubuntu coming out... I am impressed
<needles> t1n0m3n : yeah
<needles> it helped me get into it
<WaltzingAlong> wilson: i am not so sure directx10 is all that nor i am convinced the developers consider it so either
<dennister> i'm trying to find ANY nvidia card that will actually work with vista premium...apparently lots of cards advertise that they are compliant,...but they're NOT...even the info is hard to find
<needles> dx10 is vista only too, which is lame
<wilson> well, every game that supports it, is a game that probably won't run under wine
<needles> ill never get vista, save perhaps a pirated version
<dennister> and i do not think my son is gonna shell out %600 for a video card when it's his $
<dennister> oops...$600
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: have you read about why that likely is the case? (the problems with drivers and vista)?
<Hamra> dennister, arent the gforce 8 series supposed to be directx 10 compliant?
<wilson> its easy to run vista and not pay for it if you're happy to flash your bios
<needles> dennister : new has some good ranged ones around 100 to 400
<t1n0m3n> I have been using linux since Slackware 3 and I get more and more excited as ubuntu releases versions.  I even have my mom running kubuntu... LOL
<dennister> apparently the gpu is often compliant, but the rest of the card isn't, so it's a case of false advertising
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: about the technical details of the driver specs?
<t1n0m3n> which, of course, she loves  hehe
<needles> t1n0m3n : ha, im pressing my family members to run linux too
<WaltzingAlong> needles: set them up, help them out;
<dennister> t1n0m3n: now don't use that 'even mom can use linux' line, if you please
<dennister> <-------is the mom who sets the 19-year-old male up
<needles> WaltzingAlong : all they do is surf, email, chat and such
<dennister> :P
<needles> music, movies
<t1n0m3n> dennister: however, my mom is not your typical "mom" she is pretty much a hacker at heart
<needles> it performs well, and better
<dennister> needles!
<t1n0m3n> she is over 70 though...  lol
<dennister> it's my son that "all he does is surf, email, chat, watch movies, music..."
<dennister> <-----mom that enjoys building htpc's and databases
<needles> dennister : which means they can get weened off m$ and onto something more secure and stable
<t1n0m3n> dennister: lol
<dennister> needles: not when the teenager simply likes to argue and fight mom
<Hamra> dennister, you must have a lucky son, my mom is the type that hates computers and keep trying to seperate me from them, poo her, its a dream that will never come true :P
<t1n0m3n> thats when you just smack em
<Hamra> poor*
<t1n0m3n> j/k
<needles> dennister : temperence comes gradually
<wilson> man i need a htpc
<dennister> ever seen "thank you for smoking"?
<needles> my sister likes using my comp
<needles> they also have older laptops, so it would definately run faster than xp on them
<needles> dennister : yeah
<dennister> that PR guy is my son's hero..."it doesn't matter if you're right or not; all that matters is if you can argue well"
<dennister> ethics, law, "being accurate/honest"...that doesn't mean beans to him...lol
<dennister> <------gnashes her teeth regularly
<t1n0m3n> it will somewhere down the line, that may be one of those things that he will have to learn on his own.
<Hamra> needles: it definitly works faster than XP, i have 512 mb ram, and the swap isnt used, on XP there is always more than 400 mb virtual memory
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: give http://www.cs.auckland.ac.nz/~pgut001/pubs/vista_cost.html a read for an overview of the technical why vista drivers are they way they are
<dennister> good thing he moved out, eh? his life span would not have been very long if he stayed
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: i have that file here!
<dennister> i gave it to my son a few days ago
<t1n0m3n> hehe
<dennister> <----is trying
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: in my experience gnu/linux deals with resources much better than say ms windows; 2GB RAM? sure ms windows needs it because it uses it so poorly. start windows and right away you will see that it has decided to use the swap file, despite having a gig something free of RAM
<needles> dennister : heh
<needles> well i must be off to bed, its 4 am
<t1n0m3n> 4 am here too
<WaltzingAlong> 11
<WaltzingAlong> cheers
<dennister> actually, i am glad to say that, although my son fights me tooth and nail on just about everything, eventually he does parrot me
<dennister> night guys
<t1n0m3n> however I am drinking vodka... and I am on vacation...
<Hamra> 12 noon :P
<dennister> <-----i'm retired, so don't need to go to bed at a reasonable hour
<Hamra> im in work now, working hard as you can see :P
<dennister> it's 5am here, and my upgrade is now 72% done, so i'm anxious to see if it works this time
<t1n0m3n> things happen so fast at my work that I don't even think about chatting at all
<dennister> t1n0m3n: u a techie?
<t1n0m3n> dennister: I am a security tech for a cellular company. I build firewalls and such
<dennister> silly question...most ppl here are techies
<t1n0m3n> hehe
<dennister> except me
<dennister> i never took a tech course in my life
<WaltzingAlong> techies in the sense of put in the livecd of kubuntu
<t1n0m3n> non techie on a linux irc channel?!?!?!   surely you jest
<dennister> very funny
<t1n0m3n> :)
<dennister> ok, so i'm not alone...thank god
<dennister> i'm just a geek-wannabe
<t1n0m3n> ok, so what did you do before you retired?
<dennister> heheheh.., i was an it-specialist headhunter
<dennister> I placed the QA manager at Texas Instruments Canada
<Hamra> if i have a folder with loads of .deb packages, is there a way to install them all?
<t1n0m3n> ahh, I need a job...  You know some peapoles?
<t1n0m3n> hehe
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: sudo dpkg -i *.deb ?
<WaltzingAlong> sure, know of anything in western europe
<dennister> as well as the Director of Engineering at Platform Computing
<Hamra> thnx, i'll try it
<t1n0m3n> cool
<dennister> or director of some such...they keep promoting him, i placed him as a software architect
<dennister> of course, he wrote the hyphenator program for MS word while he was still doing a bachelor's at university of Waterloo
<dennister> went on to do phd in security...wrote search engines as a hobby
<dennister> lol
<t1n0m3n> AT&T gobbled up my company, so I get to do the whole head hunter thing here pretty soon
<hangthedj> why is openoffice.org installed by default on kubuntu instead of koffice?
<WaltzingAlong> hangthedj: more consistency with ubuntu and the general msoffice replacement?
<dennister> but like i said, i retired...'bout 3.5 years ago...and the whole industry took such a nosedive after nortel crashed everybody else...the headhunting business never recovered, i don't think
<hangthedj> but everytime i open a msword doc in openoffice it doesn't look right, but using koffice looks right.
<t1n0m3n> ACCCHHH!!!  you said a bad word....  Nortel
<dennister> and i'm glad, too, cause it was filled with so many unethical people it was unreal...horrible business
<t1n0m3n> ;)
<hangthedj> i badmouthed mac in ubuntu-offtopic and they stopped talking to me.
<t1n0m3n> I deal with nortel on a daily basis...  I dont have too high of an opinon of them
<dennister> yes....folks heading up Nortel were slime...and long before they went bust, too
<t1n0m3n> All of their cellular switches are about 10 to 15 years out of date
<t1n0m3n> they still use a pre- rip version one in their networking platform
<t1n0m3n> it causes many a headach
<t1n0m3n> e
<dennister> the canadian taxpayers helped make them what they became...and yet they were always threatening to move their HQ and all their jobs to the US if the canadian government didn't give them more and more favourable tax treatment...biggest corporate welfare bums in existence
<dennister> and that was B4 they ripped everyone off
<dennister> they guy i placed at TI Canada was from Nortel
<t1n0m3n> well, as far as I can see, they made the biggest mistake in firing all of their developers... speaking as an end user that is
<hirak99> hi, how can i tell ubuntu that "please remember that i have the kubuntu cd also, please prompt me and install from that cd if i ask you to install something that is already there, and don't download it again"?
<dennister> hirak99: u don't want to do that
<dennister> the downloaded version will always be newer than the one on the cd
<hirak99> dennister, i think i want to - wherever the download version is the same atleast. i have a slow connection - 256 kbps
<hirak99> 'software sources' already has the ubuntu cd anyway...
<dennister> ahhhhh, ok, i understand the urge then, but if you install it from cd first, it'll just need to be downloaded again
<hirak99> dennister, that's even ok i suppose, assuming that the downloaded part will in most cases be less than if i had to download the whole thing
<dennister> keeping apps updated is important for security and functionality
<dennister> the downloaded part won't be less
<dennister> it'll be the same
<hirak99> dennister, you mean entire kde system has to be downloaded again??
<dennister> for example, downloading an update to amarok (big file) will always take as long as downloading the whole app for the first time
<dennister> hirak99: kde is a LOT of individual files...not one big one
<hangthedj> does anybody know what $@ is in bash scripting?
<dennister> hirak99: you've already downloaded kde, right?
<hirak99> i downloaded the cd
<dennister> you haven't installed it yet? you don't have ubuntu or kubuntu running?
<doudou92> Hello,
<hirak99> hangthedj, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#SEC25
<doudou92> I have a problem of display with gutsy
<hirak99> dennister, i have ubuntu running, and have the kubuntu in a cd which i haven't installed yet
<t1n0m3n> doudou92: what is your display doing?
<doudou92> Thank you
<doudou92> There is two black part on the right and left part of the screen
<dennister> hirak99: ok then, here's what you do: in a terminal, type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<t1n0m3n> doudou92: Do you have a widescreen monitor?
<doudou92> Yes, I have a 1680x1050@60
<dennister> hirak99: if you only want to install from cd, put a # mark in front of every line that referenes an http or ftp site
<doudou92> I look on xorg.conf, the resolution is present
<hangthedj> hirak99, thanks!
<dennister> then, when you do want to get updates from the web again, just remove those # marks
<hangthedj> hirak99, that site is incredibly helpfull. :)
<hirak99> dennister, don't really want to do that, i want apt to know that i have the cdrom *also*
<hirak99> hangthedj, you are welcome
<dennister> yes, but apt will probably prefer the web sites cause they are more up to date
<t1n0m3n> doudou92: what resolution do you see when you go to the menu and click "System Settings" and the "Monitor and Display"? (Screen Size)
<WaltzingAlong> if you have the alternate cd or have the dvd then you can run the upgrade from cd/dvd script on the disc
<dennister> apt will deprecate teh cd versions
<doudou92> I see the right resolution
<doudou92> in fact, the resolution is excellent, but there is a distorsion of the image
<doudou92> it's a bit narrow
<t1n0m3n> hmm
<doudou92> I didn't told you:
<doudou92> the screen is a Asus PW201
<dennister> ok, wtf????!!!
<doudou92> the mobo is an Asus P5L-MX
<doudou92> the Graphical chipset is an ich7 with i945
<dennister> the gutsy updater finally finished fetching the 1372 files, and then just disappeared
<Hamra> dennister: you sure it isnt preparing something in the background to reappear again?
<doudou92> I just have the problem one time with opensuse 10.2, but they have a tool (Yast) which permit to modifiy the frequency and I could solve the problem.
<dennister> or rather, the adept full-version update tool just disappeared
<tysonsw> !ati
<dennister> Hamra: i looked for a background process...doesn't seem to be one
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> although as soon as i did start the full version upgrade, the adept triagnle did show up in my docker
<doudou92> But from the moment the kernel 6.2.22 was introduced, I had the problem with all the distro I tried (mandriva, ubuntu and kubuntu). I'm finishing to download opensuse 10.3
<dennister> Hamra: and it's saying that there are 1203 updated packages available...aren't they the same ones i fetched within the 1372?
<t1n0m3n> doudou92: What does your "Menu", "System Settings", "Monitor & Display", "Administrator Mode" (Type password) "Monitor 1", "Configure", "Image Format" have in it?
<tysonsw> what should you write in the console to see what system you are using.. always forget
<t1n0m3n> uname -a
<Hamra> they are supposed to be, they are probably in cache /var/cache/apt/archives
<tysonsw> what are you supposed to write in the console to se if you are using fiesty or gutsy??
<doudou92> Just a while, I'm obliged to boot on gutsy (I was on feisty). I'm back soon.
<Gun_Smoke> grrr
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to get to my HD from my live cd...
<tysonsw> what are you supposed to write in the console to se if you are using fiesty or gutsy??
<dennister> Hamra: so what do i do...if i let adept upgrade these 1203 packages, won't it be simply downloading them again?
<baoji> dennister: If you have already downloaded them, I do not think it will download them again.
<dennister> ok...let's see what happens if i just say apply updates
<Gun_Smoke> I should be able to mount hda1 from a live cd right?
<baoji> dennister: You can see how many are already downloaded by typing, in the console, 'sudo apt-get upgrade'. It will tell you how many are to be downloaded.
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: yes you can do that
<Hamra> yes it will say something like x mb of the y mb are to be downloaded
<Gun_Smoke> WaltzingAlong, So you would need to make a blank directory on the livecd right?
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<t1n0m3n> tysonsw: lsb_release -a
<dennister> ok...it just seems to be unpacking & installing, and skipping the downloading part...whew!
<Gun_Smoke> mount -t ext3 -o defaults/dev/hda1 /home/disk
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: ok but then what happens?
<dennister> basically what the last 90 minutes of the adept full-version upgrade did was *prepare* adept for what it's doing now
<Gun_Smoke> WaltzingAlong, Not much.. I isn't mounted..
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: try a sudo at the front of that
<Gun_Smoke> I did
<Hamra> thats why im not taking any chances with my 250 kbps connection, im going to download the alternate CD
<dennister> great!!! and now it got 2% installed, ran into debconf, and quit! as it happily tells me, "A new distribution version is available!"
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: is the disc now /dev/sda1 ?
<Gun_Smoke> uhh......
<dennister> gutsy doesn't like me :(
<Gun_Smoke> WaltzingAlong, How do I find that out?
<t1n0m3n> doudou: Are you on gutsy now?
<doudou> yes
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: you could use qtparted to graphically see which are available. or you could use parted at the command line
<resakse> hiya all...got problem after I upgrade to gutsy, my cpufreqd [
<resakse> Failed]
<t1n0m3n> doudou92: What does your "Menu", "System Settings", "Monitor & Display", "Administrator Mode" (Type password) "Monitor 1", "Configure", "Image Format" have in it?
<t1n0m3n> doudou: What does your "Menu", "System Settings", "Monitor & Display", "Administrator Mode" (Type password) "Monitor 1", "Configure", "Image Format" have in it?
<t1n0m3n> hehe, copy paste error
<doudou> I'm just arriving on monitor & display>Hardware>Screen>Configure. The format is 4:3
<doudou> It's the original settings
<t1n0m3n> doudou: you are running 16:9 right?
<doudou> not, for the moment, 4:3, but I can try with 16:9
<resakse> brb testing something
<t1n0m3n> you should be 1680x1050 and have "Image Format" set to "Widescreen 16:9"
<Gun_Smoke> WaltzingAlong, I found it.. It was already on /mnt/hda1
<Gun_Smoke> WaltzingAlong, That is why it was tripping up.
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: still it should have been able to be mounted again
<Gun_Smoke> humm.. then I am still doing something wrong.
<t1n0m3n> doudou: set it to this and logoff, restart your x-server, and log back in...
<doudou> I try. no immediat change, I will restart the xorg server.
<t1n0m3n> kk
<doudou> I have a problem: the battery of my mouse is out.
<t1n0m3n> doh
<doudou> How can I use the keypad to emulate the mouse?
<WaltzingAlong> Gun_Smoke: the command mount       shows which regarding /mnt/hda1 ?
<dennister> t1n0m3n: ok Mr. Security, i have a terminal box telling me "Most services use pam need to be restarted to use modules built for  this new version of libpam."
<t1n0m3n> dennister: have you restarted?
<dennister> i'm to check my init.d folder and add any programs in it to the 5 that are listed in this dialogue box
<dennister> hold on...problem is, there are no less than 65 files/programs in my init.d folder!
<t1n0m3n> lol
<dennister> no, i haven't restarted yet
<t1n0m3n> doudou: how did that work?
<dennister> after adept quit at installing debconf (from gutsy) i tried again in cli, and then finally the packages i'd downloaded started unpacking and installing
<WaltzingAlong> !info bum | dennister
<ubotu> dennister: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<doudou> It's done, no change  :'(
<dennister> what the heck do i do here? does mysql (part of my myth installation) use PAM?
<doudou> On Monitor, the 16:9 format is selected
<t1n0m3n> dennister: the bot just called you a bum!!! are you going to take that?
<dennister> i'm afraid i don't use bum anymore...the services list in system settings does well enuf for me
<dennister> t1n0m3n: hardi-har-har
<t1n0m3n> dennister: :)
<taylan> how to install java support to gutsy (kubuntu)
<dennister> so how many of my init.d scripts use PAM?
<WaltzingAlong> !java | taylan
<ubotu> taylan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<doudou> Hello t1n0m3n
<t1n0m3n> doudou: what was your screen model name again?
<doudou> asus pw201
<doudou> As I told you, I had problem only with opensus 10.2 and it was solved, but with all distro with 6.2.22 kernel
<filemover> hi Ive got a problem with aptitude and an installed package "tor" everytime I update, install a new package, run dpkg --configure -a etc apt tries to reinstall tor how can I fix this thanks. Its causing me no problems as such but is extremely anoying when trying to ascertain the status of newly installed packages
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: does tor ever get installed completely? sudo dpkg --configure -a          to take care of it, does it attempt to configure tor? does it error out?
<filemover> yes its on the system and I run tor through vidalia  and Ive disabled the tor init scripts but this was happening way long b4 that
<dennister> does anyone know which init.d files use PAM/will need to be rebuilt for new version of libpam?
<filemover> ive run dpkg --configure -a   it does nothing
<filemover> ill send a pastebin
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<filemover> here is the output from   "dpkg --configure -a"     http://pastebin.com/d1ba04036
<filemover> the output is the same for "dkpg --configure tor" as is for   "dpkg --configure -a"
<WaltzingAlong> ok checking now
<filemover> in /etc/rc1.d ... rc5.d  ive renamed S80tor   to    K20tor   disabling the init scripts  so i can control tor solely through vidalia
<mzolisi> Anyone upgraded to Gutsy Gibbon yet?
<dennister> mzolisi: doing so now...715 packages to unpack still to go
<filemover> to much work at the moment
<dennister> mzolisi: been working at this for 16 hours now...it's giving some people probs
<filemover> its like you get one distro how u like it and another adition comes along
<JackPhil> there is too many desktop on panel
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: you are quite welcome to stay at the one how you like it. perhaps with 8.04 you could stick with that for 3 years on the desktop since it is the next lts release
<dennister> filemover: very true...but we keep getting beguiled, by 'faster, stronger, better'
<dennister> "we can rebuild him..."
<filemover> k  yeah im thinking the updates will satisfy me
<filemover> lol
<filemover> its all good the way it is now
<filemover> and kubuntu is lightning quick on my machine
<filemover> faster than XP ever was
<filemover> anyway can anyone help me with my configure problem. Im sure its something only simple but i though id ask more informed people lol
<dennister> my xp mce is still fast...on 64-bit hardware
<dennister> filemover: configure what?
<filemover> tor
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: it errors because the config file is not present? /etc/tor/torrc
<filemover> continues to try to reconfigure
<filemover> ah!
<Hamra> my xp pro still sucks... on my 32 bit hardware, lol
<filemover> ill add it in WaltzingAlong
<dennister> sorry, not me...i only briefly looked at tor some time ago
<filemover> thnx
<filemover> I only use it for sensitve websites
<doudou> thank you for your help.
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: it shows that in the pastebin. line 8, cannot be found but later, line14 error reading config failed
<filemover> ok
<doudou> If you have "courage", you can take a look on the bug report.
<doudou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/148208
<dennister> i've been wanting to use a proxy server, but the ones i've tried so far slowed things down in a *huge* way...and kept sending me to german-lanugage sites
<dennister> not to mention other language sites i couldn't read
<filemover> but im asking myself why when i run dpkg --configure -a   it trys to reconfigure when its already installed but ill add torrc and see how it goes. I know that Vidalia starts tor with its own config for tor and that could be part of the problem
<dennister> only 255 packages to go now
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: installed (so the files in the deb are where they need to be) but not properly configured; and since it had the error, it is left in a 'not yet configured' state, so each run of aptitude or dpkg itself would attempt to configure not yet configured packages
<filemover> ah!
 * filemover bows down to WaltzingAlong's knowledge
<filemover> lol
<WaltzingAlong> haha
<filemover> thank you keemosabeeee
<filemover> :)))))
<WaltzingAlong> so does that mean you have it working now?
<filemover> ill nano in a torrc ok
<filemover> one sec
 * Hamra rebooting
<taylan> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<taylan> E: Type 'http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<taylan> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<taylan> so what
<filemover> ok im not getting the errors now for torrc but it still says "Couldn't open file for 'Log notice file /var/log/tor/log"
<rewolf> wats the name of the xorg gui thats apparently in gutsy?
<filemover> and ive created that
<ubuntu_>                                      .__.
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: even after creating file for log notice was not working?
<filemover> yes
<filemover> but I only put a dummy torrc file in   ie it has not tor options in it
<filemover> so that could be the problem
<filemover> ill get the one out of ~/.vidalia
<taylan> hehe i have
<taylan> i made it
<WaltzingAlong> taylan: pastebin your sources.list
<tysonsw> Any1 got a tip on how to make the audio driver work in gutsy??
<NickPresta> !sound | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<esperegu> I upgraded to latest 7.10 but keep getting the 'Version Upgrade' button in adapt... any suggestions?
<esperegu> sorry . in adept
<WaltzingAlong> esperegu: known issue, ignore for now
<shooood> # ubuntu
<JackPhil> too many desktop workspace on panel
<shooood> i wanna go to ubuntu plz
<JackPhil> enable compiz fusion
<esperegu> WaltzingAlong: thx
<NickPresta> shooood, type: /join #ubuntu
<shooood> thanks
<RabidDog> Is there a Linux app similar to limewire?
<Chousuke> yes
<Chousuke> limewire
<Chousuke> or I think the completely free version is called frostwire
<WaltzingAlong> frostwire or something like that too
<Chousuke> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in gutsy
<RabidDog> That's a surprise.  I didn't know it was out there  for Linux!
<Chousuke> hmm
<RabidDog> Thank you!
<dennister> i don't think frostwire was ever in the repositories...but i had it installed aeons ago
<dennister> if i remember correctly a different method of installation was used
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: there is a .deb of it
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: yes, and that made it easy for the noob i was back then
<WaltzingAlong> http://www.frostwire.com/download/?os=ubuntu
<dennister> i was thinking it was a deb package, but didn't want to give this person a bum steer
<ubuntu_> ._.
<Alethes> hey guys, I'm in the middle of a dist upgrade and it's fetched all the packages but when it went on to install them, it gave an error about not being able to install debconf, then another error about xorg and now it's just sitting on libcaca0.  I can't restart the install because it'll leave my system unusable.  Is there anything I can do?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: :D
<dennister> lol & roflmho
<dennister> Alethes: the exact same thing happened to me
<dennister> err......or almost
<Alethes> so what'd you do?
<dennister> close adept and open a terminal
<Alethes> ok
<Alethes> term is open
<dennister> Alethes: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dennister> that installed the stuff that had been downloaded
<Alethes> cool
<Alethes> the upgrader broke with 7.04 for me too
<dennister> at least it's still setting stuff up...not sure if everything is perfect (app armor is a prob it seems) or if it will work for you
<Alethes> so I guess I'm done with that
<dennister> ok, finally finished...anyone know what AppArmor does?
<Alethes> gets in the way :o
<dennister> haha
<mooper> where is the kubuntu development channell
<mooper> ?
<dennister> Alethes: is the command working for u yet?
<WaltzingAlong> mooper: #kubuntu-devel
<mschiff> what is the successor of pmount?
<ksivaji> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edenbeast> I always use wajig because I'm lazy and it's the most convenient front to the apt- utilities :P (immediately tells you how many upgrades are there after each update)
<Alethes> gah, the updater is still trying to run dpkg
 * WaltzingAlong still uses aptitude
<Alethes> I closed it already
<Alethes> man this makes me angry :/
<gordonjcp> hello
<dennister> well i have to log out and reboot to see the lay of the land...bbs
<gordonjcp> since upgrading to Gutsy, Kopete is segfaulting on startup
<WaltzingAlong> gordonjcp:
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<gordonjcp> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<joerack> can anybody help me with k3b "malformed URL" error?
<gordonjcp> WaltzingAlong: I did google it but perhaps I wasn't specific enough ;-)
<edenbeast> joerack: when do you get that error?
<WaltzingAlong> gordonjcp: ;) no worries
<joerack> when I click on my dvd reader drive no matter what dvd i insert
<mooper> hey all, anyone know where I can get help with knetwork manager. I changed the default gateway last night. Now it wont let me change it back!!!
<edenbeast> ? :-/
<edenbeast> joerack and are you trying to burn something or are you trying to watch a dvd?
<joerack> trying to burn
<gordonjcp> WaltzingAlong: I can confirm that this fixes the startup crash
<gordonjcp> WaltzingAlong: thanks again
<WaltzingAlong> mooper: kmenu/system settings/network settings/      should be able to change it there; otherwise you could edit /etc/network/interfaces
<WaltzingAlong> gordonjcp: :D great
<edenbeast> joerack and you click on your drive in k3b somewhere?
<WaltzingAlong> gordonjcp: that package will be available as a normal update sometime relatively soon
<gordonjcp> cool
<tysonsw> any1 know a good way to fix usb drivers??
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: depends what drivers, and depends what you mean by "fix"
<joerack> I just click once on my drive where there's the media list in the left columm of k3b
<dennister> hmmmmmmmmmm I like :):):)
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: so it works.. I can't find anything I pluginto the usb
<joerack> if I click on the recorder it's ok , but the dvd reader on /dev/scd1 gives me that bug
<dennister> at looong last; gutsy has landed!
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: sounds like your USB ports are broken, then
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: what have you tried plugging in?
<edenbeast> joerack so it won't allow you to browse the content of your dvd? :-/
<dennister> did Aleth...have to go?
<edenbeast> joerack have you tried via its mountpoint in /media?
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: a mp3 player.. and I plluged it into my windows computer and it worked..
<joerack> it does if I insist
<WaltzingAlong> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<tysonsw> I think the problem is here with drivers
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: success with gutsy!
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: :D
<joerack> edenbeast: can i send you a png?
<dennister> 19 hours later, but stubborness does pay off
<edenbeast> sure
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: does it show up in dmesg?
<dennister> everything just seems more brilliant to my eyes...or is that my imagination?
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: yes
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: but I don't know how to access it
<joerack> edenbeast: pls receive
<WaltzingAlong> after 19 hours it had better ;D dennister
<edenbeast> joerack hmm I'm getting nothing here, no notification either :-/
<edenbeast> 1 sec
<mooper> WaltzingAlong: It hasnt changed anything in /etc/network/intefaces :/
<edenbeast> joerack: try now?
<Ajzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> ::D
<WaltzingAlong> :( i meant
<filemover> WaltzingAlong: thnx for the help  I fixed it,  I just purged tor and reinstalled it
<dennister> and the OO Base's form wizard does work at long last...it says the jave installed is defective, but that's incorrect...it just wan't selected in this version yet
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: ha, that was easy
<filemover> :))))
<joerack> guess you can't receive
<edenbeast> damn :-/
<edenbeast> could you uplod it at imageshack.us or something?
<hansen> after upgrading to gutsy I no longer have the "arch" command. Any idea which package it's in? (the shellutils package seems to be empty/obsolete)
<dennister> anyway...it is now time for me to grab a few hours sleep ...good night folks...and remember: the canadian server is causing probs for gutzy-upgraders...change 'em to us
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: but I don't know how to access it
<WaltzingAlong> mooper: knetworkmanager on feisty never worked well enough for me
<mooper> WaltzingAlong: tell me about it!!
<mooper> WaltzingAlong: Is there an alternative?
<WaltzingAlong> mooper: which kind of configuration do you have? wireless?
<mooper> its a laptop
<doudou> Hello,
<doudou> How can I format a usb key
<WaltzingAlong> mooper: to configure wireless with feisty i was using wlassistant
<WaltzingAlong> mooper: or various commands such iwconfig
<WaltzingAlong> doudou: in a graphical way? qtparted or gparted
<Ajzo> can someone experienced can answer my 2 questions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41674/ , please ? :}
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: it should be mounted somewhere
<edenbeast> doudou if it's just a fat device use mkdosfs on it
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: if (like most USB mp3 players) it just pretends to be a USB key
<WaltzingAlong> Ajzo: as far as i know yes you can do that
<gordonjcp> Ajzo: yeah, that should work
<doudou> thank you edenbeast
<edenbeast> if it's an ipod then it could have been formatted as hfs I believe (don't have an apple)
<Ajzo> so i can have one /home for two linuxs and one SWAP also for two Linuxs ? :D
<doudou> I am perhaps not precise enough
<edenbeast> but ipods sold for windows use fat
<WaltzingAlong> Ajzo: so long as both are not using it at the same time
<gordonjcp> Ajzo: be careful - different versions of apps might clobber each other's config files in your homedir
<edenbeast> mkdosfs /dev/<your device> (usually a scsi device like sda1 or something)
<tmske> I'm trying to compile the latest kmplayer, but get errors about glib/gprintf.h not found, what package do I need to correct this?
<doudou> I would like to completely erase the key, and use the whole capacity for storage
<Ajzo> ok :) understood all :)
<edenbeast> mkdosfs makes a whole new fat filesystem, that erases everything
<Ajzo> thank u for answer ! ;)
<doudou> I fear that wiht fat16, I will have problem: it's a 16Gb key
<edenbeast> do mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/<your device>
<edenbeast> that makes it fat32
<philipp_> hi
<philipp_> is there a hint to activate the video-out connector on a laptop in kubuntu? I have a lenovo 3000 v200.
<aguitel> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<edenbeast> doudou if you use sata disks make sure not to format those instead of your usb thingie :P
<doudou> I agree!
<edenbeast> they get created as scsi disks too
<doudou> but may I use any kind of fs (jfs, xfs, reiserfs) for the key?
<edenbeast> you can always do sudo fdisk -l /dev/<device> that'll tell you what it is exactly
<edenbeast> doudou you can but then it will only be mountable by computers understanding those filesystems
<edenbeast> fat32 is the big universal
<doudou> ok! thanks a lot @+
<chaplan> i have problems with kopete on ubuntu 7.10
<chaplan> help please
<edenbeast> chaplan is it crashing on msn? check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29
<chaplan> yes
<TimS> I would like to upgrade to 7.10 but I dont want to loose any of my settings or files. Will Compiz-Fusion and the nvidia drivers wtill work when I upgrade?
<chaplan> when i try to login
<edenbeast> tttttttttthre's a fix, go to that link :-)
<edenbeast> wow my wireless keyboard has the measles :P
<emilsedgh> where could i get kubuntu stickers...
<chaplan> edenbeast, is that a new package to install?
<edenbeast> chaplan yes
<chaplan> edenbeast, but can i just upgrade it?
<bellodi> miao
<edenbeast> chaplan I don't know if it's in the repositories already, I don't think so
<bellodi> what is this?
<edenbeast> chaplan, download it and install it and it'll work fine. I had the same error and this fixed it :-)
<bellodi> a chat?
<chaplan> edenbeast, i'm trying to keep a clean install for now, if i install this, will i be able to upgrade it later from the repos?
<chaplan> edenbeast, great, doing it now, tx a lot
<edenbeast> chaplan that shouldn't be a problem :-)
<edenbeast> chaplan should it block then it can always be uninstalled prior to the upgrade
<Hamra> bellodi: this is the official kubuntu support channel
<chaplan> ok
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: All I canb find is cd-rom and HDD not the mp3
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: how can I find it?
<cuco> hi, is there a kickoff package for 7.10?
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: if you type "mount" it should give you a list of all mounted filesystems
<aguitel> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<emilsedgh> !autostart
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: if you format you would lose the things. if you upgrade, no; you may need to reconfigure compiz-fusion and nvidia but the process has been made easier in gutsy
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<TimS> Okay :D
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: I can't find the mp3 there
<WaltzingAlong> philipp_: video out? connect a device to it then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; you may also need to start the computer with a monitor or other output device connected to the video out port
<tysonsw> #compiz-fusion
<gordonjcp> tysonsw: don't know then, maybe a bit of googling for the model number will help
<tysonsw> gordonjcp: model number of the mp3?
<gordonjcp> yup
<atlfalcons866> #gentoo
<Hamra> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<edenbeast> does anybody know an audiorecorder app that only records when there is sound?
<K|> Wasn't there somewhere a guide how to enable compizfusion in kubuntu?
<K|> or was that as in "kubuntu, but using a gnome desktop"?
<WaltzingAlong> K|: yes there are guides on how to use compiz-fusion with kde/kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<K|> thanks a lot, WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> sure thing. note that the instructions will mention adding some repositories for feisty but that is not needed with gutsy.
<K|> Well, have to install gutsy first :)
<K|> oh, and as an advice for everyone, a 16 MB /boot is just painful for current ubuntus
<Hamra> i gave my boot the fraction left after partitioning, that is about 300 MB, boot should be happy for the next few decades :P
<WaltzingAlong> K|: :D thanks
<boubbin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<boubbin> if i install kde beta packages is it going to rule over my kde3 or just install itself alonside ?
<n1lo> boubbin: aloneside.
<boubbin> have anyone tried kd4 beta ?
<n1lo> but you'll need to set some variables.
<Vir> hi, does openoffice in gutsy work for anybody?
<n1lo> using, export.
<Vir> here writer crashes on save and presenter saves 0B files
<atif> hi
<n1lo> Vir: here is normal, on gutsy.
<WaltzingAlong> boubbin: yes
<Vir> n1lo: did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<K|> vir: don't know, writer worked normal for me on the gutsy live/install cd
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: yes ooo writer works for me
 * Vir tries moving .openoffice.org2
<n1lo> Vir: update using aptitude, my current version is 2.3.0 on gutsy.
<atif> any one here with experties about GWT + SPRING itegeration
<Vir> still the same error with remove .openoffice.org2
<Vir> ++d
<WaltzingAlong> !info openoffice.org-writer
<ubotu> openoffice.org-writer: OpenOffice.org office suite - word processor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 6520 kB, installed size 19484 kB
<Vir> that's what I have installed
<atif> #google web toolkit
<atif> #googlewebtoolkit
<Lynoure> atif: try /join in front of that
 * Vir removes openoffice KDE integration package
<atif> ok
<atif> any one here with experties about GWT + SPRING itegeration
<Vir> after removing that package I can save again
<Vir> but now it looks ugly
<tysonsw_> #comiz-fusion
<ardchoille> tysonsw_: Perhaps #ubuntu-effects me be on help
<ardchoille> s/on/of/
<tysonsw_> #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: running compiz by chance?
<Vir> WaltzingAlong: no, why?
<trouble> any one here with experties about GWT + SPRING itegeration
<trouble> please i need help
<trouble> i am in serious trouble
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: just wondering what could be causing what you are seeing; i have openoffice.org-kde   installed too
<WaltzingAlong> trouble: #kubuntu is the support channel for kubuntu; best to look elsewhere
<enjoi1216> too early for for me right now
<enjoi1216> wishes i had a stacker and  a good caffiene rush right now
<aguitel> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<enjoi1216> yeah i think that i do
<enjoi1216> but it's all integrated
<enjoi1216> like onto my motherboard
<Vir> WaltzingAlong: any idea where to look or how to make a useful bug report out of this?
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: search launchpad for an existing bug report about it
<Vir> can't find any
<Vir> now openoffice without KDE integration seems to have the same problem :'(
 * Vir has work to do :-(
<Vir> "Write error. The file could not be written."
<Vir> how about a better error message?
<Vir> e.g. saying "why"
<osh_> Anyone know how to "tag" bugreports to show that they affect 7.10?
<osh_> In launchpad.net that is.
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: perhaps start openoffice from a vterminal so you can see any other error messages
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: could be a naming issue, could be a permissions issue
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=34038
<Vir> WaltzingAlong: only ASCII characters and I made sure of permissions
 * Vir was doing a "save as"
<WaltzingAlong> Vir: on nonlocal media?
<Vir> tried both home dir and USB stick
<poison--> mornin guys
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> i have a question...what does it mean if you pc is said to be running an 'open proxy'? one of the channels i use says i am and wont let me in...
<Vir> using a different format (old star office or ms office formats) also doesn't help
<WaltzingAlong> Wolven_Pariah_UK: should mean that your computer is running a proxy server which outsiders (others on the internet) can connect to other locations on the internet through
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> ...uh oh...i know what proxy is but dont know why one would be running,ive not installed anything 'shadey'
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> anyone have any advice...
 * Vir tries to use KPresenter instead now
<WaltzingAlong> Wolven_Pariah_UK: have you installed squid or another proxy but configured it to be open from the outside?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> nope,only web applications ive installed is firefox
<softmaster> i have a problem with my nvidia 7300 gt Vga card
<softmaster> when i enable restricted driver
<softmaster> it works
<softmaster> but refresh rate is wrongfully detcted
<softmaster> makes the monitor hard to watch
<WaltzingAlong> Wolven_Pariah_UK: could use grc's open port detector  https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2 or shields up on http://www.grc.com/default.htm to see which ports are open
<softmaster> i tried to change it
<softmaster> but the maximum refresh rate is not correct
<yamal> Wolven_Pariah_UK: your ip is in blacklists, see http://www.senderbase.org/senderbase_queries/detailip?search_string=88.110.254.165
<yamal> Wolven_Pariah_UK: but if your provider gives out dynamic ips, this problem might well be someone else's
<softmaster> it reads 64 hz as the maximum rate
<softmaster> while my maximum is 85 hz
<softmaster> i am using gutsy final release by the way
<kuja> Hi.. I installed Kubuntu (Feisty) a couple weeks ago, and I would like to upgrade to Gutsy.  What is the recommeded way besides reinstalling from the Gutsy CD?
<softmaster> any help?
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure the server. the max is not based just on what the hardware can handle but what the software (driver/kernel module) can do too;
<WaltzingAlong> kuja:
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> it said all the ports are closed except 1 which is a 'stealth'
<WaltzingAlong> Wolven_Pariah_UK: check the comment by yamal
<kuja> WaltzingAlong: Thank you.
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: thanks i will give it a try
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: pastebin the output from xrandr
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> i missed that post..
<softmaster> what is xrander
<softmaster> ?
<tony__> Does anyone know of a good program to mount ISO images?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> anyone know if tiscalli does give out dynamic ips?
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: how?
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | softmaster
<ubotu> softmaster: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: no i dont mean pastbin
<ardchoille> softmaster:  xrandr - X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility
<softmaster> i mean xrander
<WaltzingAlong> tony__: mount does that; mount -t iso9660 -o ro file.org /mnt/iso
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: open konsole, type xrandr, press enter
<ardchoille> softmaster: There is no xrander, it's xrandr
<softmaster> sorry :)
<ardchoille> softmaster: apt-cache search --names-only xrandr
<softmaster> ok i will do it
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> your ip changes each you connect doesnt it?
<zorg_the_false> q. what is the kernel version of gutsy ?
<WaltzingAlong> zorg_the_false: 2.6.22
<zorg_the_false> WaltzingAlong: ok thanks
<WaltzingAlong> -14 with ubuntu's numbering
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.com/d260969dd
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> this is strange...accroding to a site my ip is located miles from where i live...
<WaltzingAlong> Wolven_Pariah_UK: because the isp which releases that address is some distance away?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> i dont know,it should change when i reconnect though?
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: according to that, you are using 1024x768 now at 64Hz refresh. also, seems that is the highest with this driver at this resolution
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: what is ghest?
<yamal> Wolven_Pariah_UK: it could change. no garantee though
<yamal> Wolven_Pariah_UK: sometimes, even with dynamic ip, there's a "cool off" period of a few hours; when reconnecting within this time, you get the same old one.
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> hmm...brb
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: ghest?
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: my favourite refresh rate at 1024x768 is 85hz
<softmaster> sorry WaltzingAlong
<softmaster> my monitor is not appearing correctly
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: i do not know how you can set it to that with this driver
<WaltzingAlong> perhaps fixres has a tip
<softmaster> i think u typed highest
<WaltzingAlong> !fixres | softmaster
<ubotu> softmaster: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: right, highest
<softmaster> ubotu ok i will try
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok i will try - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yamal> Wolven_Pariah_UK: 100% dynamic ;)
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> yay that worked, (for a while i was scared id been hacked),thanks for help everyone
<dvektor> hallo an alle!
<WaltzingAlong> gruesse
<WaltzingAlong> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dvektor> kann mir jemand helfen? ich habe problem mit dem Drucker
<dvektor> mein Lexmark X75 funktioniert einfach nicht unter ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> !de | dvektor
<ubotu> dvektor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: versuch http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X75
<[ifroog]> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong :it worked partially after restart
<softmaster> thanks
<softmaster> ubotu : thnks for ur effort
<WaltzingAlong> partially?
<softmaster> yes
<softmaster> the refresh rate has been changed to 72 hz
<softmaster> while mine is 85 hz
<WaltzingAlong> but the resolution has changed too? how did you have it at 85?
<softmaster> no i mean on windows
<softmaster> my resolution is 1024*768 at 85 hz
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: right so the driver you are using now does not support 85Hz refresh with 1024x768
<softmaster> this is my monitor best configuration
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: guckmal http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340735
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: yes
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: so using the driver you have now you cannot set it to 1024x768x85
<dvektor> danke ich schaue mal
<softmaster> yes
<softmaster> the maximum rate is 72
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: which driver are you using anyway?
<dvektor> da ist aber alles verdammt auf englisch den ich so wenig verstehe :-((((
<softmaster> the gutsy driver
<softmaster> nvidia.glx.new
<naught101> has anyone else been getting this problem with the "storage media" applet in kicker, when a USB HDD is plugged in, it's detected, then when you try and open it you get an kioexec error: "/media/DISKNAME is a folder, but a file was expected."
<naught101> it's really annoying
<naught101> once it happens, it DOES correctly mount the partition, and it's then accessible from /media/DISKNAME, but not from the storage media applet
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: #kubuntu-de ist auf deutsch. sonnst geht es hier auf englisch oder geht es langsam auf deutsch ;D
<MetaMorfoziS> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: oder http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D340735&langpair=en%7Cde&hl=de&ie=UTF8
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: ok so it seems for now 72 is as high as it gets
<dvektor> vielen dank das ist viel besser, ich kann es wenigstens lesen
<softmaster> yes any solution?
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: you need a driver that can support 85 which it seems this one currently cannot
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: komm wieder wenn du noch etwas brauchst
<dvektor> ja mache ich, danke schön
<dvektor> ich werde noch viel brauchen, bin neuling
<dvektor> der in den linux wie ins kaltes wasser geworfen wurde
<dvektor> :-)))
<naught101> could my problem be something to do with udev?
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong: yes
<softmaster> but why u repeat the same words
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: answer: you can do nothing
<softmaster> i am not so idiot
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: switch drivers. try the "nv" driver instead of the "nvidia" driver
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: ask nvidia to provide a higher resolution with your hardware on the gnu/linux driver
<WaltzingAlong> softmaster: become a kernel hacker to make the modifications needed
<martoya> haha
<Alessio> hello
<Alessio> Ciao a tutti :D
<WaltzingAlong> Alessio: buongiorno. come va?
<WaltzingAlong> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<naught101> no one has problems mounting usb drives (flashdrives, or HDD) in gutsy??
<WaltzingAlong> naught101: i have not had that (yet)
<naught101> damn... one of my friends also had it, but he managed to fix it by removing EMVS, which I don't have installed in the first place....
<naught101> I'm assuming it must be something to do with udev, but I don't know how to go about figuring it out
<dvektor> geht das mit Lexmark auch über den Adept manager oder irgendwo zum runterladen?
<dvektor> ich bin mit der kommandozeile nicht vertraut
<dvektor> :-((
<NightBird> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kubuntunewbie> am i in the german channel?
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: es sieht aus das du schreiben muss
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: no
<dvektor> achso
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: well thats great news, because i dont speak any german!
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<dvektor> ok versuche ich dann
<tysonsw> I got a big problem.. I just lost my desktop prewview in the corner.. how do I get it back?
<WaltzingAlong> dvektor: schreib /join #kubuntu-de
<dvektor> join#kubuntu-de
<ardchoille> tysonsw: Right click the panel, choose "Add applet to panel", find the Desktop Preview applet and add it
<WaltzingAlong> !de | dvektor
<ubotu> dvektor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tysonsw> ardchoille thx
<ardchoille> yw
<poison--> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Lord_Cerber> anyan seen the problem - programms (amarok, juk, k3b,pidgin) after update to gutsy just start and nothing happens - thou they are present in process list. NO debugging output is given. Only amarok says Amarok: [Loader] Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<kubuntunewbie> anyone remember the apt-get install name for that program that is similar to limewire but open source?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: download it from their website. frostwire
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: cool ty, by the way, uve helped me before.  since then i switched my main laptop over to kubuntu.  let me tell u, 2 gigs of ram and 1.8ghz dual core.... this thing runs realllll nice
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: :D
<kubuntunewbie> peace out vista.
<ardchoille> !frostwire | kubuntunewbie
<WaltzingAlong> haha i am convinced that laptop run longer on battery under gnu/linux (kubuntu) due to better memory management, especially not swapping to disk like ms windows prefers to do - even with 2GB ram
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi. I'm having problems with the version upgrader.... it just dissappear at the third stage!
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: wow, now that you mentioned it, i have had my lappy runin on battery for like 20-25 minutes and i still have 86% bat life left
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: glad you managed the switch :D
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: im still a newbie ;)
<kuja> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/ -- Can someone go here?  Isn't Snapshot0 and Snapshot6 the same?  They should be different, no?
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: anticipare many more dumb questions from me
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: ;)
<WaltzingAlong> "dumb" questions i can handle, the same question 20x gets to me ;D
<kuja> I have no idea what the REAL Snapshot6 looks like :(
<kuja> Can anyone tell me what command is being executed there? :)
<WaltzingAlong> kuja: now you should be able to follow the instructions mentioned in the topic
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> the pictures (as far as i know) were mostly for before the official release
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: can u answer why frostwire wont load? i click on it, it does the hourglass thing for like 10-15 seconds... and then goes away and never comes back
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: you need java as well
<WaltzingAlong> !frostwire | kubuntunewbie check here for troubleshooting
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie check here for troubleshooting: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jjj__> what opensource html wysiwig editor can you suggest?
<WaltzingAlong> jjj__: nvu? seamonkey's composer? quanta? otherwise not something i use often
<Hamra> can someone answer jjj__? i need to know this too
<edenbeast> vim!  :P  (it's all about your imagination ;-) )
<edenbeast> I thought bluefish was a pretty good one
<v3ctor> bluefish is good
<kuja> WaltzingAlong: Cool, thanks again.
<jjj__> ok ok nvu is on my list as well as kompozer which is also nvu based...
<azuk> amaya is one option
<Hamra> does openoffice have any program for html wysiwyg editor?
<jjj__> openoffice has none as i remember...
<v3ctor> they were supposed to have something...never checked into it
<florian_> I am looking for software to print the content of a cd on a label ....
<florian_> Just the file names ...
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: OOo writer can edit html
<WaltzingAlong> kuja: the thumbnail snapshot6 shows alt+f2 then kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade" but that is not necessary now that gutsy is official (but can still be used to force adept to check for an update)
<jjj__> yes Openoffice.org writer can edit but not totally produce a wysiwyg output...
 * v3ctor uses vim for all of his html
<WaltzingAlong> kuja: --version-upgrade* i am told
<kuja> WaltzingAlong: I got it to work!  I had to check for updates once again (after updating :P)
<kuja> Then the "Version Upgrade" button appeared in Adept.
<WaltzingAlong> kuja: great. glad all is well
<kuja> The distribution upgrade program is downloading... 1264 packages at a rate of 1100kb/s :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> adept's version upgrade thing is convoluted beyond belief...
<kuja> Says it'll be done in 12 minutes, woot!
<WaltzingAlong> should be called something other than version upgrade? Daisuke_Laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> WaltzingAlong: you are blissfully unaware of what convoluted means.
<Daisuke_Laptop> there are too many steps that are non-obvious
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> update-manager -d
<Daisuke_Laptop> bam, version upgrade.
<WaltzingAlong> the steps now are that it takes care of itself, most of the upgrade steps shown were for pre release
<jjj__> does frostwire java based or natively runs on the computer?
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Laptop: sure, adept_manager --dist-upgrade should do that
<Daisuke_Laptop> i quit using adept some time ago
<WaltzingAlong> jjj__: java based
<PhinnFort> !version
<WaltzingAlong> i never really started, preferred aptitude and the like
<jjj__> limewire is somewhat slow...i hope frostwire isn't
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<PhinnFort> jjj__: frostwire is more or less limewire with new artwork
<kuja> jjj__: I believe FrostWire is based on the same source code as LimeWire.  Though, who's made better improvements is a mystery to me :)
<PhinnFort> kuja: it's the same codebase
<Daisuke_Laptop> frostwire is part of a p2p network that was worthless from the start :)
<teste> hi
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i stop powernowd
<wood_> hi
<PhinnFort> killall powernowd
<kuja> Meh, Gnutella was cool after LimeWire came out, you gotta give it some credit man ;)
<WaltzingAlong> !info bum | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> PhinnFort: in konsole?
<ubotu> at0m1cb0mb3r: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<jjj__> oh...I beleive limewire is also opensource?
<teste> does anybody know the comand to show the type of memory on shell?
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: or hit ctrl+esc
<PhinnFort> jjj__: yes, that's why they make frostwire
<jjj__> so there is basically no difference between limewire and frostwire...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> PhinnFort: then type that in?
<PhinnFort> jjj__: no, but frostwire has everything from the pay-for version of limewire
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: no, select the process and click "kill"
<kuja> jjj__: Other than the fact that FrostWire gives you all the features of LimeWire Pro, no there isn't really much of a difference.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> PhinnFort: would this work? "sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop"
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yeah, probably
<jjj__> Ah yah yah I read that on frostwire's site...so maybe its time to replace my illegal limewire pro installation...
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: if it isn't hanged
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> PhinnFort: how do i make the run on startup everytime?
<jjj__> i got the limewire pro installer using limewire basic...
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: make it run, or make it not run?
<PhinnFort> jjj__: oh, the irony;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> make powernowd not run
<jjj__> haha...
<jjj__> I'm doing away with using paid programs...so as not to commit piracy..
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: look at "system services" in system settings
<PhinnFort> :D
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> =]
 * PhinnFort is hacking away at a client for the same network as limewire at his sparetime
<Daisuke_Laptop> jjj__: admirable :)  you're definitely using the right os :)
<jjj__> PhinnFort: yup i think limewire should filter all searches with "limewire pro"
<PhinnFort> hehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> PhinnFort: gnutella network?
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Laptop: yup
<WaltzingAlong> some of us did that years ago but now is always a better time to switch than later (ie never0
<Exilant> is there a way of not using xserver-xgl without removing it?
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Laptop: in python, with a qt gui
<jjj__> I'm still using windows now...and trillian...
<Daisuke_Laptop> jjj__: pidgin
<Exilant> i.e. a way without playing around too much with config files?
<PhinnFort> kopete!
<jjj__> my sister doesn't like kubuntu that much...
<Daisuke_Laptop> PhinnFort: not if he wants msn support...
<PhinnFort> jjj__: my sister use a mac
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Laptop: kopete supports msn better than pidgin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> PhinnFort: : what services do i defiantly need cause i wanna make my computer faster
<PhinnFort> think webcam, etc.
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you need all the defaults
<jjj__> Yup I like kopete and all the out-of-the-box programs of kubuntu...it makes the pc usable with just one install!
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh, nice
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> PhinnFort: even bluetooth?
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: most probably
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: not if you don't have it
<PhinnFort> AT0M1CB0MB3R: but be a bit careful when removing services
<Daisuke_Laptop> this isn't windows, you know :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info preload | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> at0m1cb0mb3r: preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-4 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<PhinnFort> *eatingpoof*
<WaltzingAlong> !info prelink | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> at0m1cb0mb3r: prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061201-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 683 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<BluesKaj> wife still prefers windows ...doesn't want to bother with a new OS, but she doesn't do much except email surf a bit and play solitaire on her pc
<jjj__> what is basically the significant noticable difference between kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: why do i need that?
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: luckily kubuntu has solitaire, email clients, and web browsers! :D
<edenbeast> one is new and shiny and the other is not ^ ^
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you do not need it but you could use either as a way to speed up things
<Daisuke_Laptop> WaltzingAlong: why in the heck would you even recommend a prelinker for an os that provides prefectly good binary versions
<Daisuke_Laptop> and therefore, you don't need to compile 99 times out of 100
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: how do i get thos things?
<Daisuke_Laptop> preload makes sense
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: the services to speed my comp up
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, i showed wifey the linux solitaire version , she wasn't too impressed cuz her windows version is a commercial app with nicer eye candy visuals :)
<pillowpants> can you install debs made for feisty on gutsy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: she wasn't impressed by patience?
<BluesKaj> nope
<jjj__> There's one thing that I really liked with windows...the ms word program and the winmodem support...openoffice.org writer still can not surpass what ms word can do...
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: install 'preload' the way you do other software in kubuntu; adept manager or aptitude (apt-get)
<WaltzingAlong> jjj__: for any serious such document i recommend learning a bit of LaTeX
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: ok thanks
<BluesKaj> I really don't care ...her pc is old anyway , but she's happy enuff with it
<pillowpants> jjj__ : i like abiword more than openoffice
<Hamra> i must admit that ms word have more features, but its way too overbloated, ever tried pasting 2 pages? it takes more than 10 seconds!
<jjj__> BluesKaj: hehe what is important is she is happy...
<BluesKaj> jjj__, yup
<jjj__> Hamra: your right on that...
<Hamra> waltzingalong, what is latex ?
<jjj__> pillowpants: I've tried abiword but still ooo writer is nearer to ms word capabilities...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: i have another question how come my internet is so slow i have really fast internet?
<jjj__> I still didnt tried kwrite...is it good?
<pillowpants> jjj__ : what exactly do you find wont cross over?
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: :D
<edenbeast> is there any way I could search for dependencies of a package and have apt download it only while it keeps in mind a dvd repository? I want to install kubuntu 7.10 together with some other apps on a computer that has no net connection whatsoever. :-/
<BluesKaj> thank gawd i'm away from excel, ms office etc etc ...I sure don't miss that :)
<pillowpants> jjj__ : i didnt like kwrite
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: perhaps due to your router? you could use squid to help a bit
<pillowpants> jjj__ : but its made differently
<WaltzingAlong> !latex
<ubotu> tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<jjj__> pillowpants: bullets, table layouts, etc etc...
<edenbeast> nano ftw!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: no its not my router my internet is way faster on windows then on linux
<Hamra> a new subject to dig about, thnx waltzingalong
<kubuntunewbie> !multiverse
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: im not sharing anything
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<edenbeast> I always found abiword to be somewhat unstable though
<BluesKaj> edenbeast , get the alternate install version ...it will dowhat you're looking for
<pillowpants> !varnish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about varnish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjj__> pillowpants: yah thats the good part of it...its different...but the real problem is that when I distribute copies of my docs to my freinds, some of the layout is distorted like the pages and stuff...
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: hey, i need to install this multiverse repository however i dont know the address and stuff for it? where can i find that?
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i have troubles with routers/gateways giving back bad dns responses or taking long to answer the requests
<jjj__> ubotu
<edenbeast> BluesKaj: well I have the full dvd iso but some packages are no doubt in multiverse/universe like wine and others.. I just want to be prepared for those f possible
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: so the question is...how do i fix it?
<jjj__> is ubotu the ircbot here?
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: which things specifically seem slow?
<pillowpants> jjj__ : as a question in the form of a command !item
<pillowpants> ask*
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> browsing any internet page on firefox or konqeurer
<edenbeast> !bot
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> browsing any internet page on firefox or konqeurer WaltzingAlong
<BluesKaj> oh well edenbeast , you're all set with the dvd version ...not sure about wine tho
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: adept manager / adept / manage repositories
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<edenbeast> like that jjj__
<jjj__> !hell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: i got that far, but i dont know what address that multiverse repository is at
<edenbeast> ok thx BluesKaj :-)
<jjj__> haha...
<kubuntunewbie> where can i find it?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: on the kubuntu tab should be a place to click to turn on multiverse
<jjj__> #php phpbot is a little bit smarter....
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: you may need the package software-properties-kde installed (if so, install it, restart adept manager)
<kubuntunewbie> waltz yeah, i will try that, ty
<edenbeast> just because he's agnostic doesn't make him stupid :p
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> browsing any internet page on firefox or konqeurer WaltzingAlong
<pillowpants> how is the dolphin file manager in gutsy?
<pillowpants> ive never used it
<edenbeast> I don't like it, it's too simple for my usage
<ardchoille> pillowpants: Konqueror is much better.
<jjj__> what is basically the significant noticable difference between kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10? I had a hard time with kubuntu feisty because of nvidia drivers and screen resolutions....and glx...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> pillowpants: its nice but no tabs :[
<edenbeast> yeah the no tabs is a big deal-breaker for me
<ardchoille> me too
<edenbeast> and honestly konqueror works splendidly, I don't understand why they'd change it
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so just web browsing, i would look into dns ; check /etc/resolv.conf it probably points to your router; and your router may not be able to respond well fast enough or often enough
<jjj__> is dolphin somewhat a windows explorer mock up?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: you can make konquerer default :]
<edenbeast> I know, I have it default :-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong:
<edenbeast> thank god you can though
<pillowpants> jjj__ : i had nvidia troubles too
<ardchoille> edenbeast: I made konqueror default and uninstalled dolphin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong:  so i edit that file?
<edenbeast> if this was windows we'd be SOL :P
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well better if you could check your dsl gateway/router for errors. you could also run your own dns server or subscribe to the ones used by your router/gateway
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: it has the right dns server
<edenbeast> I love konqueror with things like ftp sites, log in once and it takes care of the rest afterwards :-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: yeah lol its great! :]
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: oh alright. well not sure what the bottleneck is then
<jjj__> pillowpants: in gutsy? i'm hoping gutsy solves that...feisty's nvidia implementation is really feisty...i'm having problems with screen resolution and refresh rates...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: ugh i wish i could make it faster
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i think you can. you could look into squid but yeah it seems there is something making it slower than it should be (as you are use to it being with ms windows)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: by the way how do i make konquerer the default webbrowser?
<pillowpants> jjj__ : yeah, it took me alot of tinkering
<pillowpants> i still dont have glx
<edenbeast> jjj__: under feisty I usually compiled my nvidia driver myself but under gutsy the driver works fine again, $deity knows why though :-|
<pillowpants> but im using a legacy and archaic card
<edenbeast> I find the egacy and new lagacy and all that confusing
<edenbeast> what to use for which card
<pillowpants> !tinyproxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyproxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjj__> pillowpants: it will make your screensaver fast...but that's the only application that i think would benefit glx...
<pillowpants> has anyone here used tinyproxy?
<edenbeast> but that's nvidia's doing :-/
<pillowpants> jjj__ : well, games too
<pillowpants> but im waiting till i get my new video card
<pillowpants> so i can play tremulous and saurenbraten and such on linux
<edenbeast> I remember amarok not wanting to strt up under feisty if I didn't have glx/a problem with glx
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: do what it says here but with konqueror instead of dolphin http://sathyasays.com/?p=23
<jjj__> pillowpants: but there's a little out-of-the-box games in kubuntu...I can't download games on the net because i'm using winmodems...
<edenbeast> jjj__: but you're on the net now? :-)
<pillowpants> jjj__ : whats winmodems?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whats the command to run konquerer?
<jjj__> I'm on windows xp...
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: visit the website, follow the instructions. konqueror is the command to run konqueror
<pillowpants> theres tons of linux open-source games that are high end quality
<jjj__> WINMODEMS are internal modems...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: would apache make my computer slow?
<edenbeast> pillowpants: an internal modem that almost completely relies on software, for which drivers only exist on the windows side of the OS world (though the last few years more and more drivers have been developped for the *nix world)
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: should not
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: would apache make my Internet slow...thats what i meante
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> meant
<jjj__> they are the modems that are widely used in the windows world...basically a software driver based....not like the external modems that are purely hardware...
<edenbeast> AT0M1CB0MB3R: depends on what you make it do, the number of concurrent processes and the memory it uses
<pillowpants> winmodem sounds like a bummer
<blendtux> guys i installed kubuntu gutsy but the scrollwheel on my mouse is not working
<edenbeast> if you open a lot of processes and sockets and use a lot of memory then you'll notice it, otherwise no... but you'd need to host like a mini slashdot site to have that :D
<jjj__> linuxant is the only linux driver that successfully interact with conexant based winmodems...
<jjj__> bummer bummer ryt...but I think practical to use...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: theres like 6 apaches running
<jjj__> LINUXANT is not free...so that is why winmodems on linux is really hard to use, restricted in its drivers, and only on trial which is really slow...
<pillowpants> jjj__ : look for a pirated ver with bit torrent of linuxant
<jjj__> can I ask why you guys like kubuntu over ubuntu? for me it is because of the kde environment...
<pillowpants> it most certainly exists
<WaltzingAlong> jjj__: that is the only reason
<pillowpants> jjj__ : i know debian, and love kde
<jjj__> pillowpants: no it doesnt...because no one in the linux world likes to buy it...only few buys it...
<edenbeast> jjj__: because of kde for me, it's just a more polished package than gnome in my eyes and well it does appear to be more mature, having things like kparts and all that
<WaltzingAlong> jjj__: helps me to think of them as ubuntuG (gnome front end), ubuntuK (kde front end), and so on with ubuntuG being the big one
<pillowpants> jjj__ : only one person needs to, i snatched cedega too
<edenbeast> jjj__: gnome seems to follow more the unix filosophy of lots of different small apps for lots of different things while kde seems to be more connected (at least to my very uninformed opinion :D)
<jjj__> pillowpants: ok i'll try to find one...actually only a license key is needed to unlock linuxant...
<jjj__> edenbeast: uhmm I agree...kubuntu only includes those that are really needed...
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: with amarok being the example?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: whats squid?
<jjj__> My special favorite in kde is kpdf...
<WaltzingAlong> !info squid | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> at0m1cb0mb3r: squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<edenbeast> I used to use only gnome though (for about 5 years) and now for the past 2.5-3 I switched to kde
<pillowpants> what does squid do? just a proxy?
<jjj__> squid is a web server? no no I'm not sure...
<edenbeast> WaltzingAlong: I'm not really sure what you mean :-/
<pillowpants> i used to use gnome, but kde is much nicer and easier to deal with
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: that the kde apps are bigger and do lots but gnome apps are smaller, do one purpose
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: would 6 processes of apache make my internet slow?
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: no, should not
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: how do i check whats using all my bandwidth up
<jjj__> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i think it is still depends on the number of connections
<pillowpants> jjj__ : found one, http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3672773/Fullspeed_Conexant_HSF_Modem_Drivers_Linux_with_Keymaker
<edenbeast> WaltzingAlong: no not really what I meant, because things like rhytmbox are just as big (I don't prticularly like big apps btw, just stick to what you're supposed to do dagnabbit ;-) it's just that things like dcop, kparts are very strong
<edenbeast> gnome caught up with dbus but kde will support that too (and already does for a bit)
<jjj__> pillowpants: thanks! but please do not support piracy...
<jjj__> do not support piracy
<pillowpants> jjj__ : right
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> oh my god my internet is soooo slooooowwww
<jjj__> Let us install the software you gave...do not support piracy...i'm starting to download the program...don't support piracy...
<blendtux> anybody who could help me configure the scrollwheel for my mouse
<pillowpants> jjj__ : doublethinker!
<jjj__> pillowpants: haha...
<edenbeast> so basically you're going to install something you torrent over the internet using root privileges? (and people wonder how they get hacked? :P)
<tioan> hello, which patches did kubunut aplly to klaptopdaemon, because its look and felling is very different to the normal kde klaptopdaemon under archlinux or gentoo
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: not sure how to see which bandwidth is being used where
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: should i use cache in konqueror?
<Daisuke_Laptop> having issues with i965 video (but then again, who doesn't?)
<fkm> AT0M1CB0MB3R, Call your ISP and ask them if they have a test with which you can see if it's your computer or the line.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i cannot get direct rendering enabled no matter how hard i try :\
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i have konqueror and firefox using cache as well as both using a caching proxy (squid)
<fiyawerx> edenbeast: I torrented Kubuntu.. OH NOES!
<edenbeast> yeah but that's from a reputable source not some tracker where everyone can upload everything :p
<edenbeast> especially an everything destined to integrate with your kernel ;-)
<chx> since i upped to gutsy the nice,nice knetworkmanager only tells me "No active device"
<jjj__> what is the kubuntu gutsy kernel version?
<tioan> chx: try wicd
<WaltzingAlong> jjj__: 2.6.22-14
<fiyawerx> i love torrents for legit stuff, was coming in at 1.1 M/s
<pillowpants> WaltzingAlong : what does squid do though? same as tinyproxy? just a proxy?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> fkm: my internet is really quick in windows but i hate going into windows just to search the web
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: If you have a decent mirror you can get that anyway without saturating the upstream for people around you
<edenbeast> pillowpants: squid is a http proxy, it can just proxy and improve your speed but it can also be used to limit where you can go to
<fkm> AT0M1CB0MB3R, Ok
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: i use it as a caching proxy
<chx> tioan: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "wicd"
<edenbeast> pillowpants: in case you have little children for instance you could configure it to only go to certain safe sites and dissallow the rest
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: my upstream wasn't near saturation, torrent clients do have bandwidth limiting, its not really hard to set
<pillowpants> WaltzingAlong, edenbeast : ah, i see
<tioan> chx: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: Yeah but the whole principle doesn't work unless you give as much as you get
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: not true, i still give about 25-30 K/s
<edenbeast> pillowpants: most offices on a small line use it to augment general browsing speed for their users by caching (even isps do so sometimes albeit mostly transparantly)
<fiyawerx> thats the thing, you DONT need to give as mucha s you can get for torrents to work
<fiyawerx> as long as enough people give Some
<pillowpants> edenbeast : ah, cache as in save the webpage so it doesnt have to be redownloaded
<fiyawerx> thats why torrents are great, they're nota bout one specific fast site
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: That doesn't add up then
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: It means some people have to give more
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: 500 people each giving a little bit can still max your connection
<fiyawerx> for example
<edenbeast> pillowpants: yes, because speed n the internal network is both greater (and connection time cheaper)
<fiyawerx> not everyone hsa to give max speed
<pietjephuck> howdydoodydudesanddutets are there any known and major problems in the new kubuntu?
<fiyawerx> you give what you can, and it helps the group in whole
<edenbeast> yeah dolphin :P
<pillowpants> h3sp4wn : its scatter-gather, you get bits and peices from different people
<edenbeast> the msn ssl bug
<edenbeast> and something with aptitude about an upgrade button?
<fiyawerx> if enough people gave 5 k / sec i'd still dl at 1 M/s, which is great
<edenbeast> the msn bug thing is solved already though
<kubuntunewbie> i am trying to edit my sources.list file with kate.  it tells me i like dont have permission and what not... how do i give myself permission??
<fiyawerx> and it doesn't put pressure on one mirror that will cost a lot more bandwidth wise
<h3sp4wn> pillowpants: yeah but it requires a certain ratio (and people not just quitting when its done) it just wastes bandwidth - it would be transparantly cached for the most part your isp
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fkm> I got a minor bug in KSynaptics
<tysonsw> I got a big problem with my keyboard. my "Alt Gr" button.. it has stoped working
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: no, only certain trackers require specific ratios
<fiyawerx> the torrent protocol doesn't in and of itself
<aleks> k onda?????????
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: It requires on people to continue seeding after they have finished downloading
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: doesn't happen in practice
<fiyawerx> and there are a lot of people that don't just quit while it's done, not to mention, you can download partial chunks from people who aren't full yet
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: it does happen in practice, how do you think i just got it at 1 m / sec
<fiyawerx> if you actually use torrents you'd see, they do work
<edenbeast> I always try to get a ratio of 3/1 when downloading something big like a kubuntu dvd (that way I made 3 people happy :D)
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: probably someone seeding it from a very fast connection
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: whats the best version of java to install? the sun one?
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: no, not one particular person
<Daisuke_Laptop> h3sp4wn: please don't preach on things you're obviously clueless about
<aleks> sun-java
<kubuntunewbie> aleks: ty
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: i have sun's java6 installed here
<h3sp4wn> Daisuke_Laptop: stfu
<Daisuke_Laptop> if people didn't seed, torrents wouldn't work.  they do, so obviously, people are seeding.
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: ok cool
<Jucato> *ahem*
<Daisuke_Laptop> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tony__> I need help with the audio failing using WINE. Any ideas? Thanks.
<edenbeast> omg the champ is here :o
<pillowpants> h3sp4wn : if youre getting slow speeds, make sure youre set for port 6881, and have it forwarded if youre on a router
<fiyawerx> pillowpants: some clients use different ports too, you can change it, not always 6881
<pillowpants> thats the high speed port, 6881 to 6889
<edenbeast> and don't use too much upload, set it at 2/3 of your max
<aleks> x k nadamas tengos dos kapaz del cubo de compiz?
<aleks> alguien sabe?
<WaltzingAlong> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<tysonsw> I got a big problem with my keyboard. my "Alt Gr" button.. it has stoped working
<pillowpants> fiyawerx : yeah, thats just what i use
<Jucato> !es | aleks
<ubotu> aleks: please see above
<tysonsw> I got a big problem with my keyboard. my "Alt Gr" button.. it has stoped working.. any1 know the problem??
<pietjephuck> Let me try this again, are there any known and major problems in the new kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> pillowpants: I do know how it works (I just fundimentally disagree with it) when the issue can be dealt with much better with webcaches by the isp's
<aleks> como ago eso?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: better to work toward the solution is it not?
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: so if i got the multiverse repositories to work correctly the command sudo apt-get install sun-java should work right? because its not.
<pillowpants> tysonsw : whats the alt Gr button?
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: how is that 'better' at all?
<WaltzingAlong> !es | aleks
<ubotu> aleks: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: not saturating shared connections
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: If you are on a leased line then fine
<chx> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710 says network-manager only manages interfaces that are marked for roaming
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: yes I know.. but I don't know why it stoped working
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: otherwise might need to set the right option in your xorg.conf ?
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: you going on about saturating upstream again?
<chx> i tried to remove the interfaces from /etc/networking/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: Bandwidth is your to do with what you wish then - otherwise you are on a contested connection
<chx> but i bet i need to set something for nm too
<d347hm4n> i have just installed it, and it is working well pietjephuck
<chx> but what?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: seems like alot of people have my same problem
<edenbeast> pietjephuck: the kopete bug(solved), a little non-intrusive aptitude bug (and the existence of dolphin as default filebrowser imo ;-)
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: Otherwise it adversely affects people on the same connection as you
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: i already told you you can choose not to saturate your upstream
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: what was wrong with aptitude or did you mean adept mentioning a new dist was available even after already running gutsy?
 * pillowpants despises kopete, and uses pidgin
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: You cannot choose what someone else on the same DSLAM as you does
<fkm> edenbeast, I can agree that Dolphin is a big step backwards :(
 * WaltzingAlong despises despisers and despises himself
<edenbeast> WaltzingAlong: that'll be it then, I never use any gui so... :-)
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: and them using torrents hammers your connection
<edenbeast> I always apt from the cli
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: yes.. but I don't know what the wrong code is.. you don't know??
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: i stick to aptitude myself
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: i.e if you are lucky you have a 20:1 ratio (usually 50:1)
<Jucato> !d3lphin | edenbeast, fkm
<ubotu> edenbeast, fkm: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: well people can keep hammering away, even in fairly large metro areas i don't have an issue capping my speed anymore
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | tysonsw, share your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file here
<ubotu> tysonsw, share your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<edenbeast> Jucato: I know, but thx :-)
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: latency I am more bothered about than speed
<edenbeast> Is till think it makes for a bad impression about kde
<Jucato> fkm, edenbeast: d3lphin on KDE 3/Kubuntu is far far behind the real dolphin
<edenbeast> seeing dolphin first I mean
<fiyawerx> 23 pings to gaming servers are ok with me too
<WaltzingAlong> but nonetheless was set as default on kubuntu 7.10
<sparrw> how can i 'theme' the K menu?  different color background, different layout, different item hover animations, whatever
<edenbeast> I honestly don't understand the need for a new browser though, why don't they just perfect konqueror then? :-/
<fkm> Jucato, I already have this. Well.... I still got to change the default for SSH connections. All in all... It's annoying.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41692/
<fkm> Jucato, Ok. Them I'm curious about the KDE4 one
<tony__> I need help with the audio in WINE please.
<fkm> I'll do some googling later on
<WaltzingAlong> sparrw: kcontrol / desktop/ panels
<fiyawerx> besides, if someones saturating their connection, theyr'e hurting themselves more than anyone, it's not hard to actually educate people about it rather than just 'oh no torrents are bad'
<edenbeast> or will konqueror dissappear in kde4?
<WaltzingAlong> tony__: wineconfig then audio and click alsa (and/or) oss
<pietjephuck> edenbeast: thanks
<Jucato> fkm: if you changed indoe/directory and inode/system_directory to KOnqueror, ssh should use Konq
<Jucato> edenbeast: no
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: you do know some new games even use built in torrent clients to distribute patches to avoid hammering central servers
<pietjephuck> edenbeast: getting it now via torrent, slow as hell
<pillowpants> is gutsy using pulseaudio over asla?
<fiyawerx> and to make thnings generally faster for their users, right?
<edenbeast> hmm then I really don't understand the purpose behind yet another filebrowser :-|
<fkm> Jucato, But why make a pure filemanager when there's already a great one available? Konqueror did everything I needed nicely
<WaltzingAlong> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tony__> WaltzingAlong: I did and I tried each setting full, emulation..etc. It says ERROR Audio test failed!
<d347hm4n> i have a big problem with my wireless
<poison--> <tony__, whats the problem?
<Jucato> fkm: long story... better google on it
<pillowpants> fkm : who can be sure why they did what they did
<fkm> kk
 * Jucato is not in the condition to tell a long story
<fkm> Heheh :)
<fkm> np
<d347hm4n> i run a WPA access point and i can't get wpa encryption going under kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> fiyawerx: What makes you think I am talking about games ?
<tony__> poison--: It keeps failing the Audio Test
<fiyawerx> h3sp4wn: just using that as another successful example
<WaltzingAlong> perhaps seen as easier for newcomers to kubuntu?
<d347hm4n> when i connect to the network it gets to 28% and the the computer freezes
<fkm> d347hm4n, Did you try if it works if you are at close proximity?
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41692/
<poison--> <tony__, change sound system
<poison--> maybe its trying to use OSS and it should me ALSA, or the other way
<d347hm4n> It works at this range in windows fkm
<poison--> me= be
<d347hm4n> the driver is autodetected
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: kmenu/system settings/regional and language/keyboard layout, and check that you have say us intl variant selected there
<tony__> poison--: I tried each one..all together and seperately.
<fkm> d347hm4n, Yes. Here I got the same problem. Windows seems to have a wider range.
<MurielGodoi> Hi always when i start kde it refreshs several times to load compiz. Is there a way to load is as default?
<fkm> d347hm4n, Try it at about 1m distance
<poison--> tony__, than i cant help u more :(
<WaltzingAlong> !autostart | MurielGodoi, yes you need to stick it here
<ubotu> MurielGodoi, yes you need to stick it here: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<d347hm4n> can't due to wire constraints
<fkm> kk
<edenbeast> here is some info http://dot.kde.org/1172721427/
<d347hm4n> is there any commands i can issue to give you a better overview?
<tony__> poison--: Sound works otherwise. Just not in WINE.
<blendtux> anybody who could help configure my mouse. cause the scrollwheel is not working since i upgraded to gutsy
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong «||||| now it worksa :D
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<chx> ok this is VERY broken. One needs to _keep_ the  auto eth1 but comment out the iface eth1 inet dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces to get knetworkmanager working
<poison--> tony__ , r u using the latest wine?
<Angelus> is there some amd64 kernel? because i don't have it in adept
<fkm> d347hm4n, Not really. I don't know much about Linux and WLAN
<d347hm4n> np, i will carry on trying
<fkm> gl :)
<tony__> poison--: I just downloaded it using Add Remove Programs.
<d347hm4n> fkm, i was trying to issue the commands on the cli but i was struggling, i managed to assign it the ap but not the jey
<d347hm4n> *key
<poison--> :(
<MurielGodoi> WaltzingAlong: maybe I express myself wrong.. compiz is already autorunning here... I just would like to load it without refrash.
<poison--> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<cperrin88> can someone tell if there is a possibility to use 3d desktop effects with the fglrx driver unter gutsy
<fkm> d347hm4n, Huch. I didn't use the console for some time now. But should be something like: iwconfig key bleh (but I might be wrong)
<Daisuke-Laptop> Angelus: if you didn't install the 64-bit originally, you won't get a 64 bit kernel
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<WaltzingAlong> MurielGodoi: oh, i see. i do not know then
<d347hm4n> yea but i dont think it liked the huge key i have for my ap
<fkm> Heheh :)
<d347hm4n> i have mac filtering on aswell, but i don't think that changes from win to *nix
<Angelus> ih ave 64bit Daisuke-Laptop
<Daisuke-Laptop> okay, then your kernel will be 64-bit by default
<Daisuke-Laptop> i still don't see the issue
<tony__> poison--: i had it set to Windows XP on the Applications Tab. I changed it to 2000 and it worked ...Wierd
<poison--> lmao
<blendtux> anybody who could help configure my mouse. cause the scrollwheel is not working since i upgraded to gutsy
<cperrin88> poison--: and this works with the fglrx driver?
<poison--> good dat it worked tho
<Toffer> hello
<blendtux> hi Toffer
<poison--> <cperrin88, cant really tell, im using it with nvidia only
<fkm> d347hm4n, Nope. MAC adresses should stay the same unless you use a diffrent WLAN adapter ;)
<cperrin88> poison--: I tryed Xgl but I had nearly 100% CPU load
<harmental> hey guys when upgrading i get this msg: E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<harmental> i've tried sudp apt-get update --fix-missing...and still doesnt work...
<harmental> any ideas?
<d347hm4n> fkm: though so
<bossler> Hi
<fkm> d347hm4n, Maybe a dumb question. But here we go ;)   Do you have the wpa_supplicant installed?
<bossler> i have a problem with my wireless device driver name: bcm43xx.... the gutsy kubuntu does recognize it and installs a restricted driver, but i can't get the connection to the router to work. neither manually nor via dhcp... what shall i do?
<WaltzingAlong> !mousewheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousewheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cperrin88> bossler: I can't tell you about your problem but I saw your card in the examples from the ndiswrapper maybe this works good
<WaltzingAlong> bossler: what have you done to attempt connect thus far? what is the result of iwconfig in konsole?  (use pastebin)
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<blendtux> WaltzingAlong: do you know what might be  the problem with my mousewheel
<blendtux> or should i go to the expert channel
<MurielGodoi> blendtux: yes I should try that
<fkm> !mwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mwheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fkm> !imwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imwheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-13502.html ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: how do i add more then one dns server to that file?
<WaltzingAlong> !info imwheel
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: sudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<ubotu> imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (gutsy), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<fkm> :)
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: each line is nameserver IP          where IP is the dns to use
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: ily :]
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how many can i have WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> as far as i know as many as you want AT0M1CB0MB3R
<edenbeast> I thought it was limited to 3
<edenbeast> that more lines are disregarded
<blendtux> lol this is a very old ps2 mouse WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you can also edit it through kmenu/system settings/network settings/domain name system
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: could be
<edenbeast> man resolv.conf says Up  to  MAXNS   (currently   3
<edenbeast> so I guess it still is :-/
<bossler> i have tried to enter the router data manually and i have tried to get a connection via dhcp... the iwconfig is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41694/
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: as mentioned by edenbeast first three are used, rest are ignored
<WaltzingAlong> bossler: were you using wep or wpa?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: i think i fixed it
<poison--> !g4u
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g4u - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bossler> i disabled the encryption for the time being. I wanted to get a connection first
<WaltzingAlong> bossler: what do you see with   sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<WaltzingAlong> bossler: sudo iwconfig eth1 enc off essid "mywifirouter"
<Toffer> I'm trying to install kxdocker 1.1.4a, but when I type "make" in terminal I get this: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst
<Toffer> what is that? :p
<aleks> donde esta el servidor en español?
<aleks> jaja
<WaltzingAlong> !es | aleks
<ubotu> aleks: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<cperrin88> Toffer: have you used ./configure first?
<Toffer> yep
<bossler> for the first one i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41695/
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can you guys see this text?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hello?
<edenbeast> yes
<Toffer> I followed the instructions on the web, but I still get this error..
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: i dont think i can do a manual configuration of my network (static ip address)
<ardchoille> Toffer: kxdocker is going to need a bunch of deps.. and kxdocker is no longer developed.
<Toma-> Is it possible to put the location bar in the toolbar in dolphin? like konq can do...?
<Toffer> You know any similiar program I can use?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Toffer: you can use konq as default
<ardchoille> Toffer: Like this dock? http://ardchoille42.googlepages.com/kde-osx2.jpg
 * edenbeast wonders if anyone is using dolhpin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: whats the name of that dock
<Toma-> AT0M1CB0MB3R➔ was that to me? if so, how?
<Toffer> ardchoille: yeah, but I only want the dock, not the apple theme
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: That's kicker
<cperrin88> edenbeast: I use it, I don'T like konqueror
<bossler> hello?
<ardchoille> Toffer: That's just kicker
<hero> is there a channel just for gutsy upgrades?
<stdin> Toffer: "cannot find -lXtst" means it can't find libXtst.so, install the package with it in (probably libxtst-dev)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Toma-: yeah that was to you
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: do you have a page or tut that shows how to do that?
<edenbeast> cperrin88: doesn't it feel slow to you not havnig tabs and such? :-/
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: The dock (kicker) or the whole theme?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: its just kicker?
<Toffer> ardchoille: Okay, I'll try to install it then =) But I think I'll need help later... I'm a beginner in linux. Btw, thanks =)
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes
<stdin> Toffer: click the button that looks like a blank square with a black bar to the left (on the same line as the location is in)
<edenbeast> are those karamba and superkaramba docks still being developped? they had some of those mac os X effects
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: do the icons hover like a real dock?
<ardchoille> Toffer: You already have kicker installed.. it's your panel.
<stdin> Toma-: click the button that looks like a blank square with a black bar to the left (on the same line as the location is in)
<stdin> Toffer: that last one wan't to you ;)
<cperrin88> edenbeast: I don't realy miss them whil browsing files ..... windows feeling :D
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: No, but if they did, I would turn that annoying "feature" off.
<edenbeast> I hate having too many windows open, makes for such a clutter on the desktop, I find tabs a godsend for that :-)
<Toma-> stdin➔ yes...?
<ardchoille> edenbeast: kompose :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: good cause i hate that to it makes m system slower i just like having a dock that has all my applications while looking nice
<stdin> Toma-: that lets you put a location in
<edenbeast> ardchoille: doesn't work too well with my 'display on all desktops' apps
<Toma-> stdin➔ thats nice :) i want to change my defualt file man. to konq tho
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Yeah, this is just kicker.. with the taskbar applet removed and a bunch of buttons added.
<Toma-> *default
<stdin> !dolphin | Toma-
<ubotu> Toma-: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<edenbeast> beryl had a good feature like that though
<Toma-> ahh thanks
<cperrin88> edenbeast: I don't browse files too often. I love tabs in my browser but most of the time I have max. 2 windows for files
<edenbeast> o :-/
<MurielGodoi> Why can't I minimize Konversation to tray in gutsy,  Can you do that?
<edenbeast> I usually have like 7-17 tabs open :D
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: how do you edit each panel/kicker not all of them
<ardchoille> edenbeast: Works great here.. it splits/seperates the desktops and everything
<WaltzingAlong> MurielGodoi: konversation/settings/behavior/general
<edenbeast> here it shows me some things double
<edenbeast> making it a bit of a pain :-/
<d347hm4n> is there a compiz guide for kubuntu gutsy?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: cause i want to make one small like a dock and one big for windows and stuff
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: right click kicker, you can do a ton of stuff to it
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Toffer> stdin: can't find it :p
<d347hm4n> sweet thanks
<edenbeast> and in any case that slows me down
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: but if i have 2 panels i cant edit just one and not the other
<edenbeast> not that that matters so but it does 'feel' like an interuption of normal flow :-)
<MurielGodoi> WaltzingAlong: wow.. I missed that option. Thanks
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: There is a drop down box at the top of the edit dailogs so you can choose which panel to edit
<edenbeast> tabs located next to each other are more convenient IMO (I do like breadcrumbs though)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: i wish i would have knew that earlier :]
<ardchoille> edenbeast: yes, a tabbed ui is a necessity
<stdin> Toffer: go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for libXtst.so, I see it in libxtst-dev
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: lol
<stdin> !find libXtst.so
<edenbeast> he as a matter of fact I think they should remove the webbrowsing part from konqueror and just use that as a filebrowser ;-)
<ubotu> Package/file libxtst.so does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> edenbeast: You've got my vote :)
 * stdin wishes ubotu was case sensitive
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: i love you gosh i was trying to do that for so long
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: why
<ardchoille> stdin: Can't ubotu just use certain switches?
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so it could search for files with upper-case letters
<edenbeast> like -iname :P
<Toma-> ok, and disabling tabs in konq?
<stdin> ardchoille: not sure, I've not found one
<ardchoille> stdin: Try libxtst6
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0beta3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Ubuntu OpenWeek! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<Toffer> stdin: Okay, I found it... What is architecture? :S
<stdin> ardchoille: I know what package it's in (and it's a -dev package), just wanted ubotu to show Toffer
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: lol
<stdin> Toffer: once you find the package, use apt-get to install it
<WaltzingAlong> !info <package> ?
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, ok. Maybe mention it to Seveas ?
<cperrin88> edenbeast: I think dolphin with tabs would be better ....
<stdin> ardchoille: I think it's to do with python in general rather than the plugin, but I'll ask him about it later
<ardchoille> ok
<edenbeast> as long as it can open terminals and connect to ftp and svn and a bunch of other terminals I don't really care what it's called :D
<edenbeast> I'm just glad I still have the choice
<ardchoille> edenbeast: Me too
<edenbeast> dolphin does seem dumbed down to me and from what I have read so far on kde it's on purpose
<Toffer> stdin: but which one should I download if I have an amd 3200+? amd64 or i386?
<willy> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<willy> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<stdin> Toffer: just "sudo apt-get install <package>" you don't need to download it from the website
<ardchoille> Toffer: I had that same machine, you need i386
<Toffer> stdin: haha, okay. I suck so hard on linux ^^
<ardchoille> oh, I thought he meant the iso
<ardchoille> edenbeast: are you registered/id'd?
<cperrin88> edenbeast: For me a file browser shouldn't have to many things around ...... I think they are desturbing
<edenbeast> where? here on the server with nickserv you mean?
<ardchoille> yes
<edenbeast> no
<willy> on my first couple of weeks using linux, i used to get every program from its website (the windows hard way), that was till i got used to the wonderful apt-get
<edenbeast> is it obligatory to do so? :-/
<DaSkreech> Toffer: Welcome to Kubuntu!
<edenbeast> been a few years since I've used irc until now recently
<DaSkreech> willy: can you go back to hunting and pecking for programs?
<hero> man, the upgrade hasn't gone well
<hero> at this point, when i try to update packages, i get this "commit" error from adept
<alien_> hi all
<atlfalcons866> how do i use kde4
<yaccin> kopete still keeps crashing when connecting to msn, even after the update was installed
<DaSkreech> atlfalcons866: The instructions are in the topic
<Toffer> stdin: I have the package installed now :p
<Toffer> stdin:What shall i do?
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin:
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<stdin> Toffer: run "make" again
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: still crashes after that?
<atlfalcons866> is anyone using kde4 right now?
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: yes
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: i even added the proposed repository
<yaccin> and installed the updates from there again
<yaccin> and rebooted a few times
<hero> has anyone had the adept problem?
<WaltzingAlong> hero: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade ?
<yaccin> and it still crashes... not on kopete start as before the updates, just when msn is connected and kopete would normaly start to display the contacts
<hero> WaltzingAlong: well, i've been doing sudo apt-get upgrade, and i think all the packages are upgraded, but adept is messed up somehow.
<Toffer> stdin: I think it worked! Thanks alot!
<barcley> hi
<hero> i'm just wondering where adept's error is coming from
<neighborlee> hero: adept has been messed up :)
<hero> and then after i hit ok it offers the upgrade, which closes on its own without doing anything
<hero> neighborlee: just for gutsy?
<neighborlee> no idea im new to kubuntu
<neighborlee> but its very slow to respond when you  go to put checkbox in a app to install or uninstall it
<tp123> list
<tp123> hi all
<tp123> ))
<tp123> how are you ?
<barcley> I have an cached imap account in kontact with lots of messages saved/on-the-server; since the update to gutsy kontact reads a lot on the harddisk on the first run of "catch E-Mails"
<jefe> Good afternoon, everybody
<barcley> is sth. known about this? anyway to avoid this
<jefe> May I post a question, please?
<toni_> hola a todos, buenas tardes
<jefe> Hola, toni, bienvenido.
<toni_> gracais
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<pietjephuck> BTW the torrent I tried to download was advertised as 7.10, but in fact it was 7.04 ftp://ftp.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<jefe> Gracias ubotu, intentaré cambiar de canal.
<pietjephuck> In case any one is interested
<frank_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless lan device. the new gutsy installed the restricted driver automatically, but i do'n t get the connection to the router to work, neiter via dhcp nor manually
<frank_> can somebaody help me?
<edenbeast> pietjephuck: contacteer even de admins van technische universiteit delft? :-)
<mathieu> hello world
<pietjephuck> will do edenbeast
<edenbeast> oops sorry, that is pietjephuck contact the admins of technische universiteit delft?
<edenbeast> language switching in my brain today...
<pietjephuck> edenbeast: geen probleem
<edenbeast> I have the dumb, I can't brain today :D
<pietjephuck> lol
<nemlah> Hey there
<nemlah> I am an upgrader
<nemlah> from feisty to gutsy
<frank_> hello, i have a problem with my wireless lan device. the new gutsy installed the restricted driver automatically, but i do'n t get the connection to the router to work, neiter via dhcp nor manually
<nemlah> and not sure i did it right
<frank_> can somebody help
<nemlah> well wrong i am pretty sure it worked ok except from compiz.. compiz --replace show no whitelisted driver found, allthough i am using fglrx driver which should be ok right?
<Toffer> Anyone here with KXdocker?
<WaltzingAlong> frank_: how did you do it? what makes you think it is wrong?
<pietjephuck> nemlah: From what I hear, upgrading kubuntu is a bad idea (it was bad with earlier versions as well)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: how do i add a slitter or like a divider to kicker?
<fkm> "Dolphin seems like a solution in search of a problem." <-- I like this statement :)
<edenbeast> well I'll just present it my mother then ;-)
<Toffer> ardchoille: what dock did you use? And how did you get it?
<DaSkreech> !ask | frank_
<ubotu> frank_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<edenbeast> honestly it's perfect for her, very clear and usable
<stdin> nemlah: you need xgl with fglrx
<frank_> well when i unplug the cable, restart and try to get a connection to the internet, it does not work and knetworkmanager says "no devices active" even though the wireless device is activated
<frank_> @ubotu: k
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know how to add a splitter or divider to kicker ?
<ardchoille> Toffer: I use kicker. If you're using kde, then you already have it.. it's the panel at the bottom of the screen.
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I don't think you can add a divider to kicker.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: dang
<Toffer> ardchoille: But how did you get it like that?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Toffer: what look are you trying to get i can help you
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: But I bet you can make an icon that is only 4 pixels wide and use it on a button :)
<ardchoille> Toffer: I removed the taskbar applet, enabled the transparency and added some buttons.
<Toffer> AT0M1CB0MB3R: The mac dock look :p
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: yeah but if i click it will it open it with a program
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Not if you leave the "Command" empty in the button
<fkm> Toffer, If you like the Mac look, this might interest you: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<ardchoille> Toffer: You can join #ardchoille and I can teach you how to get kicker to look like that
<MurielGodoi> Hi,  anyone knows how install the hp analog tv tunner device on Gutsy (1164:0601)?
<Toffer> ardchoille: Alright =)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Toffer: then use kooldock the command to get it is "sudo apt-get install kooldock" then after its installed press "ALT + F2" then run "kooldock" and run your mouse over the bottom to find the dock :]
<nemlah> stdin xgl?
<Toffer> fkm: Yeah, but I only want the dock :p
<fkm> kk :)
<stdin> nemlah: Xgl is a replacement X server that takes over some functionality from drivers that don't support direct hardware OpenGL extensions (like fglrx)
<nemlah> i did a install xserver-xgl but that killed my x session pretty much
<nemlah> i mean i could get into kde-greet
<nemlah> but loggin hanged
<nemlah> login in
<harmental> any R users in here? when will R .6 become mainstream in gutsy??
<csanders_> how do i redirect stdout and stderr to one file ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Toffer: did you read what i said earlier it could help you the dock looks quit like a mac dock
<martijn81> how do i upgrade from kubuntu feisty to kubuntu gutsy
<nemlah> martjin81: you don't
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> **quite**
<Karti> Hi all, any one have any advice why on a new install my CDROM disks are not recognised and my dvd will now not play after a reboot All help is greatly appreciated
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nemlah: why be mean?
<martijn81> nemlah: why, too redical changes?
<nemlah> ATO1CBOMB3R: not mean.. i did experience it myself.. better do a fresh install
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nemlah: yeah upgrading is horrible i did fresh install :]
<stdin> martijn81: the instructions are in the topic
<WaltzingAlong> martijn81:
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does kde have something like "GIMP" installed already?
<martijn81> AT0M1CB0MB3R: there is krita but i don't think it is compariable to gimp as it comes to features
<toffer> #ardchoille
<debacle> Hi @all. I've got a problem with removable HDD, I_ve got 3 SATA an 1 IDE. The sorting (/dev/sdx) is not always the same, though I mount them by uuid, I've got a problem with a crypted device and mounting in pam_mount.conf if the crypted device isn't always e.g. /dev/sd1. Any ideas to solve this issue?
<combinio> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: kde has krita
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: i rather use gimp
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: then by all means install/use that.
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: find gimp in the adept manager or sudo aptitude install gimp   for example
<n8k99> krita has a different aim than then gimp- its bmore-nlike korel draw than photoshop
 * n8k99 uses both krita and the GIMP regularly
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: thanks :]
<yaccin> n8k99: krita is more like mspaint than corel draw :P
<neighborlee> im a bit curious..why was     system-settings changed ( not that its horrible or anything) in lieu of kcontrol, when clealry it doesn't really fit in too well with kde desktop ?
<debian-is-me> hello
<yaccin> neighborlee: ? systemsettings still works
<debian-is-me> I need a good wireless tool for kubuntu. KNetworkmanager sucks!
<neighborlee> I did not say it didni't work did I ? ;)
<debian-is-me> Where can I find one?
<n8k99> yaccin: ok, opinions count equally
<neighborlee> please stick to the subject
<blendtux> ehm i just heard that lucky dube is shot dead
<neighborlee> whew ;)
<yaccin> n8k99: i really like krita, but it neads a LOT of work until its even close to gimp or evn photoshop
<yaccin> ^^
<n8k99> yaccin: reports from KOffice2 in kde4 are really promising
<tioan> can someone sen me the klaptopdaeon sources from apt-get source klaptopdaemon
<angelo> can you tell me how can i install programs in Kubuntu? is there any installation program?
 * n8k99 has not actually tried kde4
<n8k99> angelo: yes, it
<angelo> ?
<n8k99> 's called adept
<angelo> oh, ok!!
<n8k99> located in your Kmenu under System
<n8k99> there is also the command line tools, apt & aptitude
<angelo> sorry, can't see it
<neighborlee> Angel, the eaSiest way is MENU > add new apps or something like that.
<n8k99> can't see adept? angelo?
<neighborlee> I think anyway..not in ilnux atm and only had kubuntu installed for one day
<angelo> no - i'll try to downaload it
<neighborlee> its in kubuntu 7.10 by default..I take it your using 7.04 ;(
<atlfalcons866> whats the minium processor speed needed for kubuntu
<neighborlee> dual core X6600
<neighborlee> okay im JK'ing
<martijn81> atlfalcons866: don't really know, but i would take 500Mhz as an minimum?
<angelo> just found Adept 2.1.2
<neighborlee> dont know honestly..maybe p2450 or something ?
<atlfalcons866> ahh
<neighborlee> angelo: HOWEVER realize one thing..its a bit buggy atm
<atlfalcons866> i wanted to put kubuntu on my old celeron 450Mhz
<neighborlee> angelo: UNLESS it has been fixed since yesterday
<angelo> what are the executable files for Linux??
<neighborlee> whereis adept
<neighborlee> or if adept is like synatpic.you can check that from the GUI as well
<neighborlee> click on adept in adept..then find files tab and it will show you..at least that is how synaptic works
<angelo> .... it's hard to say that but Synaptic it's also missing
<atlfalcons866> is 384Mb ram enough for kubuntu
<angelo> !!!
<neighborlee> atlfalcons866: most likely
<Karti> ANyone help me get my dvd r/w to read my cds etc? Disks show but appear to be blanks All help appreciated!
<atlfalcons866> would it be faster to use the alternate cd or live cd
<neighborlee> atlfalcons866: alternate
<neighborlee> pros and cons of both ;)
<bossler> hi, i can't get my wireless lan to work, the device is activated and all, but does not seem to get a connection to the router. When set the ip manually he says that my standard gateway ip is invalid and when I set it to dhcp the connection won't work either...
<martijn81> hmm, upgrading is rather easy :)
<Karti> bossler: Have you applied all the settings? As when you change it to manual, it stills keeps the other tabs to 0.0.0.0
<Karti> bossler: and that should be changed to your routers address
<atlfalcons866> should i use jfs instead of ext3
<neighborlee> its not reccommended I dont think
<neighborlee> ext3 is rapidly becoming default
<neighborlee> but there are pros and cons to each I think..
<atlfalcons866> jfs is lighter on cpu though and an old celeron
<martijn81> and very stable
<neighborlee> you'll have to google it as im not a FS professional ;)
<atlfalcons866> i use ext3 myself i just read jfs is lighter on cpu
<neighborlee> well if that were so.it might be a linux defaut for FS
<neighborlee> so I question that statement
<ozehka> Hey, kopete is crashing here for msn accounts (yahoo works) in gutsy - is that a known bug?
<spiroo> Hi I got a serious problem in Kubuntu. When I reboot, computer does not start correct. The monitor just blinks directly after I turn on power. BUT the strangest thing is that if i wait around 5-10 minutes and turn power on, it works :S
<spiroo> Does someone recognize this?
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: maybe power supply is on its way out
<ozehka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41704/
<amerikanski> overwarming?
<spiroo> atlfalcons866: I doubt that
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: what processor do you have
<RurouniJones> Can Kubuntu take advantage of the Flash-based memory (a la USB stick) that Vista is using to speed boot times?
<spiroo> Intel Prescott 3.0 GHz
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: maybe the processor is overheating prescotts have been known to get real hot
<hellcattrav> is kde 4 drastically different?
<Dr_willis_> RurouniJones,  im not sure that vista is really using that 'feature' they claim to be having.  everyone ive talked to thats tried it under vista found no improvements.
<spiroo> This has not ever happen before with Kubuntu. Now it just works perfect. This happened after I installed a "clean" copy of Kubuntu 7.10
<atlfalcons866> RurouniJones: its not needed linuxs memory management superior to windows memory management
<Dr_willis_> RurouniJones,  you could put the swap partition on the usb thing. But see if you even are using swap at all first.
<ozehka> anyone has problems with msn accounts in kopete on gutsy?
<emilsedgh> hellcattrav: there are many articles on dot.kde.org about kde4, just search for the road to kde4 articles at there
<spiroo> No, it does not get overheated. Why should monitor be affected by that?
<emilsedgh> ozehka: there is a fix for it
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: you have a tube monitor
<spiroo> ?
<emilsedgh> ozehka: bu i dont know were :P
<spiroo> Not sure what you mean but I use a TFT-monitor
<ozehka> emilsedgh: where? how?
<ozehka> okay :P
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: thats lcd then
<spiroo> yes
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: a tube is the same thing a crt screen.
<emilsedgh> ozehka: you will find it in planet.kde.org i think, i jriddell's weblog
<spiroo> This is an error in Kubuntu Core or something like it.
<spiroo> Oh and yes, I got this problem before with Kubuntu. Same thing. This happened when the core was changed. linux-2.6.12-14
<spiroo> *v2.6.22-(12-14)
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: whats your video card
<morphinex> hey folks, my upgrade to gutsy letf me without any internet connectivity
<spiroo> I have an NVidia 7950GT.
<neighborlee> biotch
<neighborlee> hehe JK
<neighborlee> im just jealous
<neighborlee> a little is all ;)hehehe
<poison--> !upgrade
<RurouniJones> Many thanks for the replies all.
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neighborlee> though my 7600 GT aint hay
<spiroo> I got more errors from migrating from Gutsy development to Gutsy Final :D
<morphinex> My wireless card doesn't work -- I think it broke ndiswrapper -- and nor can I get an ip address using the wired network
<kudar> hey what important packages should i install upon fresh installation of gutsy. i have build-essential already
<RurouniJones> Would be fun to install the kernel and KDE on the flash stick but I dout that would boot nicely
<neighborlee> kudar: panda3d
<neighborlee> kudar: blender rocks ;)
<spiroo> Anyway, there is no defect hardware on my PC, not yet anyway
<neighborlee> oh gosh the list is endless ;))
<neighborlee> my..endlessssssssssssssssssss buntu loveeeeeeeee ;)
<kudar> neihgborlee: are you serious?
<neighborlee> sorry another movie refraine..I do that sometimes
<neighborlee> kudar: of course I am seroius
<neighborlee> what makes you think I am not ?
 * neighborlee smiles
 * morphinex grimaces
<kudar> just never heard of them
<neighborlee> :)
<neighborlee> kudar: ahhhh
<kudar> adept manager doesn't find enother one of htem
<kudar> add or remove programs?
<ozehka> emilsedgh: thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29
<neighborlee> kudar: well try them...if you need help or have questions im  here.or somewhere..
<ozehka> now it works
<spiroo> atlfalcons866: SHould I ask on channel #ubuntu+1
<neighborlee> kudar: add or remove yes
<neighborlee> kudar: though I dont know if panda3d is there..if not its at: http://www.panda3d.org
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: ubuntu +1 is for hardy now
<emilsedgh> ozehka: thanks (im not a msn user :P)
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: do you have the properity drives installed
<emilsedgh> ozehka: just...this is a very common problem that everyone asks for
<kudar> neighbor: im talking more about crucial system packages
<kudar> not games =P
<neighborlee> its not a game
<neighborlee> its a game 'engine' ;)
<neighborlee> a complete 'system' for making games
<spiroo> Nope, No proprietary drives insalled
<neighborlee> you asked I provided ;)
<ozehka> emilsedgh: I wonder... don't they test if everything works? I mean isn't this quite an obvious bug?
<neighborlee> kudar: anyway its so kewl you gotta try it seriously
<neighborlee> kudar: but system wize heck I dunno
<neighborlee> kudar: what kind of things do you do...pfft debian  has TONS of apps ;)
<kudar> aight
<kudar> i just want my stuff to work right
<neighborlee> what kind of stuff
<kudar> i was having trouble using yum
<emilsedgh> ozehka: you should understand that 'they' means nothing in GNU/Linux, its 'us'
<kudar> before
<neighborlee> kudar: what kind of yum problems
<kudar> i want to make sure my installation is solid
<ozehka> emilsedgh: hehe. sorry. ;)
<emilsedgh> ozehka: users that use msn should report bugs...
<Gun_Smoke> Received this from one of my mailing list... http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=305842&source=NLT_APP&nlid=48
<spiroo> atlfalcons866: Do you have any cluea, on what could be wrong?
<neighborlee> kudar: well..the 'base' kubuntu install is prob. solid enough ...dunno YMMV who knows...depends what you do or what you install I guess ;)
<Lynoure> kudar: why do you want to use yum in kuhuntu?
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: i dont try asking on ubuntuforums.org
<neighborlee> I think  he just meant he had bad experience with yum
<kudar> ok its not as much yum
<emilsedgh> ozehka: dont be sorry, be a part of the community, help as you can ;)
<spiroo> atlfalcons866: ?
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: hold on i will try to find a solution for your problem
<spiroo> Thanks
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550063&highlight=The+monitor+just+blinks+directly+after+I+turn+on+power. no sure if it will help
<[ifr0g]> Any one here with a broadcom 4311
<[ifr0g]> ?
<spiroo> atlfalcons866: Thank yuo
<atlfalcons866> your welcome
<spiroo> but uhm, does not solve anything in that thread :P
<spiroo> They just say, probably power supply.
<llp78> did the upgrade yesterday from 7.04 to 7.10 of kubuntu and today noticed that its really slow... Checked  adept updater and its offering me 7.10 again ?
<llp78> any ideas
<Lynoure> [ifr0g]: is that what you really wanted know or did you want help with it?
<[ifr0g]> Lynoure, want to know anyone with a 4311 also unable to connect to any ap.
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: then i dont know what the problem is
<spiroo> okay, to bad then :( Nobody else?
<spiroo> *Anybody
<spiroo> There was no problem yesterday when I hadnt install clena copy of Gutsy 7.10
<spiroo> *clena
<spiroo> *clean :D
<jjj> hello
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: try removing the harddisk and then power on the computer to see if it does it
<spiroo> Anyway another problem is that Trashcan does not work. For instance if I has delete any file and want to empty trash. Then there is no empty trash. I have to go manually delete with shift+del.
<spiroo> Okay Ill try that later
<kubuntunewbie> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<spiroo> And one more thing that is darn annoying is that everytime I close Dolphin it says, cannot save bookmarks :(
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: if it dosent do that then the hard disk is on its way out
<atlfalcons866> spiroo: i think that is a known bug
<sam64> spiroo: I deleted all my bookmarks and it stopped doing that
<spiroo> Yea, but if i want the bookmarks XD lol
<kubuntunewbie> I am having a buttload of trouble geting the multiverse repository added.  i cant find the address for it so i can add it in adept manager. can some1 help me out?
<Dr_willis_> isent there just a check box to enable it?
<sam64> kubuntunewbie: file/manage repositories
<d347hm4n> i cannot connect to my wireless accessss point, when i input the details it freezed the computer, any ideas
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: everyone says that but no, i see no check box!
<kubuntunewbie> sam64: i got that far but there is nothing to manage
<Dr_willis_> adept has different interfaces deopendong on how you launch it also. :)
<Dr_willis_> or just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis_> or just isntall synaptic. thats what i tend to do
<sam64> thats what I used to do
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: i think i did get ti with the sources.list but how do i know?
<ardchoille> synaptic rocks!
<Dr_willis_> sudo adept_manager
<atlfalcons866> will installing kde4 break my current kde install
<Dr_willis_> Hmm adept-> manager repositoris show 'universe' but no Multiverse.. interesting
<juan> hi! does anyone know how to acces hotmail and yahoo mail with kmail?
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: yeah, i need to get multiverse so i can install java
<ardchoille> juan: You can't, unless you pay extra for pop3 access
<jjj> hello
<sam64> for me it has 'Community-maintained', and 'Software restricted'
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  the sources.list has 2 lines you need to uncomment.
<Dr_willis_> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
<Dr_willis_> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
<Dr_willis_> faster to just edit the file. then to fire up the package manager. :)
<Novell> hello, anyone have problem with special (multimedia) keys getting "stuck" until you press another one ? F.e. to lower the volume I've to press XF86AudioLowerVolume, XF86Paste, XF86AudioLowerVolume, XF86Paste, ... Pressing a different one from the previous one seems to release the key-press
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: okay whats the command to launch it with kate again it starts with a k
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  you mean kdesu?
<Dr_willis_> i always just use sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: yup thats the command
<Dr_willis_> since i know vi. :)
<sam64> kubuntunewbie: I use 'sudo kate'
<Dr_willis_> There are console editors worth learning...
<Dr_willis_> Just in case you get stuck X-less :)
<sam64> thats the only time I ever use them though =P
<sam64> is there a way to make Konqueror the default file manager?
<sam64> or rather, does anyone know the way
<Dr_willis_> sam64,  thats doable. :)
<sam64> thats why I corrected myself :D
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: okay i did that now whats the command to install java from console sudo apt-get install sun-java?
<fuligin> hi can someone plese explain to me how i can install acpi
<Dr_willis_> To Make konqueror the default file manager intead of Dolphin do the following  Start Konqueror -> Settings->Configure Konqueror -> File Assoiations -> INODE,
<Dr_willis_> Under "Directrory" and "System Directory"  Move Konqueror UP the list above dolphin.
<sam64> kubuntunewbie: I may be wrong, but I think its actually sun-java5, and sun-java6
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  first do an apt-get update then apt-get ugrade, then try installing the java packages.
<Dr_willis_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis_> kubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages
<Dr_willis_>  -------- I THINK installs java and a lot of other things
<Dr_willis_> flash, codecs, and so forth
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: i dont know what that means? just do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get upgrade" by themselves?
<Dr_willis_> with the proper sudo command. :)
<jjjjj> hello
<Dr_willis_> after altering the sources.list you MUST update the apt database
<sam64> I was surprised; the restricted repos are enabled by default in gutsy
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: im very new to linux. can u tell me how?
<sam64> for me anyway
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  from the terminal type the commands.. OR use the adept package manager and refresh the sources listing. then install the stuff
<Dr_willis_> 'sudo apt-get update'   'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Dr_willis_> rember those 2 commands.. :) you will use them a lot..........
<Earl_of_Dunham> konversation loses connection and leaves my original nick signed in
<Earl_of_Dunham> and i can not switch back to it!!
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: do you happen to know what the name of the sun java package is to install it from konsole?
<jjj> you mean we can install any driver from restricted repository without configuring gutsy?
<sam64> I was able to
<sam64> actually the first pop-up I got when I logged in was something asking me to install a driver for nvidia
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie, 'apt-cache search java' and look for it. :)
<sam64> I uninstalled it shortly after though, because it actually looked better without it.. to my surprise
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,      kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis_> installs it do belive as part of some other packages it also installs
<kubuntunewbie> i searched sun-java6 and it came up with 9 different packages, i dont know what one to choose
<kubuntunewbie> i know i dont want the development kit
<jjj> is the restricted drivers downloaded from the net or it is already included in the installer? for example the nvidia drivers...
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,      kubuntu-restricted-extras   <----------------- INSTALL that.,
<sam64> kubuntunewbie:get the runtime environment
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  also check out  the apt:/ search feature of konqueror.
<Dr_willis_> konqueror -> enter address of  apt:/search?ubuntu-restricted-extras   (or other packages)
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: okay thanks
<kubuntunewbie> sam64: nice, thanks!
<Dr_willis_> Installing this package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding, Java runtime environment, Flash plugin, DVD playback, and LAME (to create compressed audio files).
<jjj> is ffmpeg still alive?
<sam64> Dr_willis_: sweet, I gotta check that out
<Dr_willis_> sam64,  yep. a #1 thing i instrall on a new box. :) Gutsy is making the sad automatix/other scripts - pointless
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: perfect its installing java and what not now.... can u tell me how u found that package so i can do it myself next time?
<jjj> previously i installed xine-ffmpeg somethin to play most of media files...
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: was it in konqueror apt search?
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  thats what 'apt-cache search' is all about'  : or the konqueror apt:/ searching features
<Dr_willis_> they all search the same database
<Dr_willis_> OR use adepts search feature.. or......
<Dr_willis_> all those tools are just front ends to the core apt tools.
<sam64> Dr_willis_: #1 for me is firefox =P
<Dr_willis_> apt-cache search somthing | grep some_sort_of_filter_to_limit_results
<jjj> i am wondering how does some of you able to reply to a person like myname: reply message?
<Dr_willis_> jjj,  hit the TAB key
<Dr_willis_> Dr<tab>
<jjj> Dr_willis_: yes yes got it!!!!
<sam64> jjj: konversation has a cool feature where you can just drag a name to the message box
<jjj> ubotu: hello ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello ubotu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> sam64,  egads - that sounds slow to do.
<Dr_willis_> I do wish some of the tab-completion were smarter to put the past person replying at the front of the tab list. :)
<jjj> i'm using kopete now...actually I'm on a live cd...
<sam64> Dr_willis_: it is if your a fast typer =D
<Dr_willis_> sam64,  irc helps ya become a fast typer and reader
<jjj> I'm just playin with the live cd kubuntu feisty...i used to install it to my harddrive but forced to reformat my hardrive last month for some other reasons...
<Novell> how do I make the icons smaller in the kde menu ?
<WaltzingAlong> dvorak
<sam64> what he said ^
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: is there any reason that it will not let me type into text boxes in frostwire?  do i maybe need to restart?
<d347hm4n> is there an alternative to dolphin?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: no tis just java, click around, give something else focus, then back again;
<WaltzingAlong> !dolphin | d347hm4n
<ubotu> d347hm4n: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<lee986321> hi guys
<jjj> d347hm4n: konqueror?
<sam64> sweeet! I didnt think that would be in there
<jjj> d347hm4n: Windows explorer!!! joke...
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: not working....
<lee986321> eh i have a problem
<d347hm4n> jjj: lol
<jjj> lol
<jjj> hehe
<d347hm4n> ok so i can go back to konqueror then, can i then uninstall dolphin?
<jjj>  (&)
<lee986321> i had to revert back to ubuntu to get the cube....any ideas on why kubuntu was being so stuborn?
<kubuntunewbie> REBOOTING.
<jjj> hehe
<d347hm4n> feels more like fedora now, minus yum :D
<jjj> i'm having problems with konqueror and linuxant linmodem...I can't browse the net with konqueror but able to chat around...
<sam64> I wonder why they would make dolphin the default when konqueror is clearly superior
<d347hm4n> yea wierd init
<d347hm4n> much easier to navigate
<sam64> dolphin doesnt have tabs or anything
<amerikanski> hello
<martijn81> sam64: people wanted a more simplistic browser as konqueror is ought to be a little bloated by some
<jjjjj> i'm having problems with konqueror and linuxant linmodem...I can't browse the net with konqueror but able to chat around...
<sam64> martijn81: I found dolphin to have a bloated look, while being too simple
<amerikanski> is there somewhere in ubuntu device manager where I can turn on/off devices
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: hey, i cant type a single thing into frostwire. theres gotta be something that can be done no?
<amerikanski> I mean with similar interface like in windows
<jjjjj> hey anyone been playing with linuxant?
<ubuntu_> puis avoir l ip du site francais s il vs plait merci
<jjjjj> i'm having problems with konqueror and linuxant linmodem...I can't browse the net with konqueror but able to chat around...
<martijn81> sam64: yeah, it seems different for everyone i gues
<martijn81> s
<martijn81> guess
<ubuntu_> pleese
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  there is a known bug with Compiz and Java apps - where the input box's dont get focue
<MilesG> well..the doctor called
<MilesG> i dont have aids!
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  my advice.. disable compiz.
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  if you are using it that is. :)
<martijn81> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gun_Smoke> I just grabbed a superkramba theme.. It works, but how do I move it around?
<ubuntu_> tenk you
<martijn81> yw
<sam64> amerikanski: what kind of devices?
<Dr_willis_> Gun_Smoke,  hold down the alt-key and click/drag/move
<amerikanski> I need to turn off touchpad
<Dr_willis_> Gun_Smoke,  im suprised ya found one that works. :)
<MilesG> Dr_willis_ is on fire today!
<gribouille> is kubuntu available for intel 64 bits ?
<Dr_willis_> gribouille,  yes
<MilesG> gribouille: yes
<MilesG> ah dang, see he even beat me
<gribouille> where ?
<amerikanski> sam64 I found device manager but there's no such optio
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: i dont know what compiz is or if i am using it
<Dr_willis_> gribouille,  i dont see much NEED for  most people to use the 64bit version
<amerikanski> like turning off
<Gun_Smoke> Dr_willis I already tried that.
<kubuntunewbie> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_willis_> gribouille,  you dont have touse 64bit disrto on 64bit hardware.  64bit disrto often has little quirks  also.
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: okay yes, i think i am using it, how do i un-use it?
<neighborlee> my screen is really mucked up
<gribouille> dr_willis which ones ?
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  run ccsm? see if ya got wiggly windows or other fetures. ect..   its not enabled by default in kubuntu.
<Dr_willis_> gribouille,  at one time java/flash/plugins/codecs/games/drivers
<Dr_willis_> gribouille,  thers been improvements.. but  all it takes is one problem and you get stuck.
<neighborlee> and I just got done resizing it yesterday after I installed kubuntu...now I have 1/4" black on left side of wallpaper and about 1" on right side..ODD ? ;))
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: how do i run ccsm?
<amerikanski> *help
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  like ya run everything else.. type the command. :)
<MilesG> kubuntunewbie: compiz --replace
<Dr_willis_> MilesG,  he wants to disable compiz :) if its running
<MilesG> oic
<MilesG> i would just restart x
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: i never ran anything before without clicking.  on the icon
<MilesG> ctrl+alt+backspace
<ksivaji> my system offten hangs
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  rember the konsole? the 'sudo apt-get install' stuff?
<kubuntunewbie> yes
<ksivaji> is there any way to find out the reason for that
<MilesG> konsole is your firend
<Dr_willis_> thats the shell. thats where ya type in commands. :)
<MilesG> the shell is how you interact with the kernel
<MilesG> the kernel is how you interact with the hardware
<MilesG> wait, so linux is free?
<kubuntunewbie> haha
<Dr_willis_> MilesG,  well... not 100% correct..:) but it lets you interact with the OS at a lower/simpiler level.
<MilesG> damn devry education
<MilesG> they lied to me
<Dr_willis_> and from an IRC tech support point of view the shell is MUCh easier to explain then 'click here., then there, thebn here...'
<ksivaji> Dr_willis_  MilesG my system offten hangs  is there any way to find out the reason for that
<Dr_willis_> ksivaji,  most hangs are from video crd drivers. or so its been for me lately
<MilesG> you are going to have to tell us more ksivaji
<Dr_willis_> ksivaji,  try sshing to the machine from another box. and see if its still responding.
<Dr_willis_> either X is hung, or the whole system is.
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: i dont have that installed yet frostwire still wont work, did i need to have java installed before i installed frostwire?
 * MilesG is reminded that he locked himself out his server last night via iptables
<MilesG> !frostwire | MilesG
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  frostwire needs the sun java. the order of installing dosent matter.
<Dr_willis_> frostwire will not work right with the non-sun java.
<MilesG> Dr_willis_: just out of curiosity, do you have gcj set as your default jvm?
<MurielGodoi_> Hi,  After install nvidia driver, in only can see lock and log-out in K, there is no shutdown or suspend
<ksivaji> Dr_willis_  but wher i will go for other box
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: so why in the world would it not let me type in the text boxes?  i can past into the text boxes but it wont accept keyboard imput
<Dr_willis_> MilesG,  i belive the kubuntu-restricted pacakage set sun as the default
<Dr_willis_> kubuntunewbie,  no idea on that. I dont mess with Frostwire much
<Dr_willis_> thers been some issues with java not taking focus lately
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: okay, out of no where its working now....
<ksivaji> Dr_willis_ MilesG i have s3 unichrome vga card with openchrome driver installed
<kubuntunewbie> Dr_willis_: thanks for ur help I appreciate it
<MilesG> Dr_willis_: cool, i was jw, i set the sun 1.5 jdk to my default jvm, OO.org and eclipse both open a lot faster because of it
<Gun_Smoke> Dr_willis It's just a dock.. But I still cant get the thing to move.. And don't really see a way of configuring what each icon will do.  I like gDesklets much much much more
<ksivaji> even running glxgears is impossible thing in my system
<Dr_willis_> Gun_Smoke,  iv always moved them with alt-click like any other window
<MurielGodoi_> Hi,  After install nvidia driver, in only can see lock and log-out in K. How can I put shutdown and  suspend options back there?
<Gun_Smoke> Dr_willis I figured everything moved like that.. lol
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi_,  are you yusing KDM or GDM to login with? KDE will only show those when you use KDM
<Gun_Smoke> 7.10 issue maybe?
<MilesG> hi i cant get past level 3 in supertux, can anyone help me?
<LjL-Temp> thanks to anybody with a Bluetooth device who can confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/155891
<Gun_Smoke> MilesG: LOL
<Dr_willis_> Gun_Smoke,  may be. I find the karamba stuff to be so flakey  i never use them any more
<goop2> hey neighborlee!
<Dr_willis_> I wish WINDOWS had the alt-move feature
<MurielGodoi_> Dr_willis_: I did a kubuntu clean install so I should have kdm, right?
<mrdesk> is there a way to change the bit depth of the x server from a kubuntu gui?
<MurielGodoi_> Dr_willis_: how can I make sure of that?
<Gun_Smoke> Dr_willis I really only want to have some sort of system monitoring "desklet" no lm-sensors.. Just mem, cpu load
<MilesG> Gun_Smoke: they have applets like that for kicker if you are still using kde 3.5.x
 * MilesG thinks they are kinda ugly though
<Dr_willis_> Gun_Smoke,  i use conky for that.
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi_,  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' -
<MilesG> !conky | MilesG
<Dr_willis_> MurielGodoi_,   may be some other issue for ya sustem if you are using kdm and not getting those options
<Dr_willis_> I got Logout/suspend/Hibernate restart/poweroff :)
<Dr_willis_> Not that it tells me what the diff tween Hibernate and suspend is. :)
<Gun_Smoke> Dr_willis that's what I'm looking for.. More than enough for me. .:)  buh bye karamba..
<Gun_Smoke> pos
<Dr_willis_> Point Of Sale? :)
<Dr_willis_> well work timne for me. byeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Gun_Smoke> yeah thats it. :)
<MurielGodoi_> Dr_willis_: That option were there before I install nvidia drivers
<flake> trying to apt-install 'build-essentials' and it's asking me for my 7.10 cd, why is that
<trudel> ciao, c'e qualcuno che puo darmi una mano in quanto a ubuntu??
<flake> is some of my universe not enabled?
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis: I just reconfigured my kdm package but no success.
<kubuntunewbie> flake: im new to this but i think the reason is that u still have the cd listed in your sources list
<MurielGodoi> Dr_willis: I realized that there isn't suspend/hibernate option in my kdm too. what can i be?
<flake> ah makes sense
<genii_torfree> Bah. Anyone know a CD torrent?
<kubuntunewbie> flake: i had the same problem, u need to remove the cd line from your sources.list and it will download it instead of taking it off the cd.
<Gun_Smoke> humm.. opened as a window.. I wanted it imbeded on the desktop.... ?
<Thylio> Hello. Need some help whit my instalation of kubuntu 7.10.   Everytime i try to install somthing, i get a error, somthing with signal 11. Anyone that can help me?
<MurielGodoi> !please | Thylio
<ubotu> Thylio: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: I'm pretty sure thats a kernel issue.
<savetheWorld> Thylio: paste the entire line that has the erro message.
<flake> it's making, weeee   thanks
<muecke> help
<Thylio> Okay, 2sec need to go downstairs and copy it.
<muecke> list
<MrDuck> hi guys,pls if anyone has a clue,it's kinda urgent :/ http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2200
<MrDuck> in grub
<savetheWorld> MrDuck: %drypasty Don't "Dry Paste" ie Don't post pastebin URL  in the channel, and just say "can someone help me with this?"  Describe and explain the problem in the channel so people will have an idea if they should even look.
<MrDuck> okok
<MrDuck> just was lazy to write it 2 times,busy googling...how much time does clicing a link take on common computer...
<MrDuck> -.-
<MrDuck> said it'S in grup,thought it will make it clear enought
<MrDuck> *-t
<MrDuck> however,who cares, but does anyone have a clue? i messed with grub for a LOT of time and i know many of its errors, but ever i had this,it was easy to solve,not now :/
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hello?
<Thylio> I cant find the signal error now. But everytime i try to install somthing i get all thise errors. Error 1 and 2, seem to like me.
<Thylio> Got a picture of the problem here:
<Thylio> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/4727/snapshot1cc5.png
<Gun_Smoke> And whats up with the 24hr clock?  Any way to change that?
<Thylio> no help?
<Gun_Smoke> looking at it
<Thylio> =)
<MrDuck> http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2201 << my grub settings, it just says partition not found :-(
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: yeah right click the clock and select date and time format then go to time and dates and for time format pH:MM:SS AMPM then save log out and log in :]
<philipp_> hi
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !hi | philip
<ubotu> philip: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: What are you trying to install?
<philipp_> when i plug in an external monitor/beamer to my laptop - there is no signal. When i restart the X-Server by hitting ALT+CTRL+Backspace an image appears, but the resolution is really bad
<neighborlee> anyone else seeing kontact be VERY slow to   get email ?
<neighborlee> going to try TB
<miyavk> hey ladies...
<miyavk> this is my first time in kubuntu
<tdj_> and already on irc
<Thylio> Gun_Smoke: Madwifi, in that pic, but get that at every install
<miyavk> i may need helps sometimes
<tdj_> :-)
<miyavk> yep
<miyavk> the konversation were already installed...:D
<tdj_> i have kubuntu 2 days already
<tdj_> :-)
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: wow.. I get "Will not save configurations file" Configuration fileConfiguration file "/home/mommy/.kde/share/config/kcmshellrc" not writable.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: i dont know what to tell you :[
<tdj_> and already got a fight to get the vidcard working
<miyavk> so, here a few questions of mine... i can see the ntfs drives from storege media, but can not read of write 'em.
<miyavk> ...also can not see them on my desktop either.
<marx2k> Um, why is Update Manager telling me I should upgrade to Gutsy when Im already at gutsy>
<tdj_> ntfs protected by microsoft
<tdj_> need some tool to write to it
<miyavk> i don't care, anybody here cares?
<tdj_> dont know what
<tdj_> just get update going   it will see that is updated
<tdj_> and break update itself
<miyavk> sure, i's using a program while i's using ubuntu, but this is kubuntu, and there is a difference between these two
<tdj_> happened to me too
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: Have you tried a different method?
<miyavk> so, what will i do? any solution? should i wait for updates and it will solve itself in time?
<tdj_> just start update
<Thylio> Gun_Smoke: Well i have tried to install some programms throgt the package manager. But it still dosent seem to work
<tdj_> it will see its already updated
<slow-motion> hallo
<miyavk> i did it (by the way this is gutsy)
<tdj_> and then its done
<tdj_> i got same thing
<tdj_> installed gutsy  and still got update notice
<miyavk> okay, i'll try once again, but now waiting for this wine thing to be donwnloaded and installd
<miyavk> no i don't have any update notices right now, there's was a notice but i obeyed it, a small update has done
<tdj_> some people always need alcohol
<philipp_> how can i exchange the Power Manager provided with Kubuntu with Kpowersave? i like second one more as it provides more settings...
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: try sudo apt-get install kcheckgmail   or pick whatever you want. what do you get from that?
<tdj_> wine :-)
<miyavk> it's also inside the system settings too
<miyavk> :)
<Thylio> Gun_Smoke: 2sec ;)
<tdj_> tried compiz   but that went wrong
<tdj_> :-)
<Gun_Smoke> compiz seem to mess everything up with .10
<miyavk> i hope i won't need to install ubuntu once again... this looks fine, but... too strange for a new user like me
<juan> i have freepops installed from a package i got from freepops.org, but when i install it, adept tells me there is anothe package available, i do not want it, i want the one i have, what do i have to do for adept to stop telling me about this update?
<neighborlee> im rather sure compiz stilll isn't ready
<neighborlee> that or settings thereof on my end I dont know..I had trouble with it in ubuntu too
<tdj_> yeah
<tdj_> i got some things of compiz working
<tdj_> but colors all messed up
<neighborlee> well I had really weird ghost images
<tdj_> it was really ugly
<NickPresta> Where are the kate configuration files found? ~/.kde/???
<neighborlee> I had   gnome running at the time.moved gnome panel to center of screen temporarily..and the ghost image of gnome panel was stilll on far left from where I moved it from..
<tdj_> yeah  i had something like that too
<neighborlee> ahhh weird
<neighborlee> I thought it was something I had done maybe..glad to hear its not just me ;)
<tdj_> hehe
<MurielGodoi> NickPresta: .kde/share/apps/kate
<NickPresta> MurielGodoi, I see externaltools, metainfos and sessions/
<juan> compiz is still not very stable, and there are several postings about that
<ruler> hi
<MurielGodoi> NickPresta: there is also a fine in .kde/share/config/kate, I donno what you wanna set
<MurielGodoi> s/fine/file
<ruler> does anyone have problems with desktop device icons?
<Gun_Smoke> compiz worked fine for me in gnome.
<xipietotec> I installed the kde4 packages in gutsy....how the heck do I get kde4 to launch? It didn't add anything to my x-sessions
<ruler> in KDE: the are not shown until you for example mount an usb stick
<juan> how do i tell adept to stop telling me about a SPECIFIC update
<Thylio> Gun_Smoke: i get "Unable to unlock adimin dir (var/lib/dpkg), and terminal is the only program open.
<ruler> i thin it is a bug
<ruler> but have no clue how to fix it anyway
<MurielGodoi> ruler: That is okay here
<alien_> ruler: have moving desktop icons (locked or not)
<sven_> Hi there, I just connected an USB NTFS disk to my kubuntu 7.10 laptop.. it mounted correctly, I have the ntfs thing installed.. Should ubuntu automatically mount the NTFS drive or do I have to do something extra?? When I open the window of the drive, I dont see files...
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MurielGodoi> ruler: maybe you can install a new icon sheme like the new crystal
<MurielGodoi> Thylio: maybe a sudo killall apt-get can solve
<Thylio> MurielGodoi: Ill try, thx
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: or try killall aptitude
<Gun_Smoke> sudo killall aptitude
<Thylio> Gun_Smoke: will do that to. brb
<neighborlee> is there a speciall plugin I need to get quicktime and wmv working ???
<neighborlee> :)
<neighborlee> I  installed some..quicktime thing but clearly its not working
<neighborlee> ie: http://www.startrek.com wont play video previews of episodes
<Gun_Smoke> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sven_> Anybody who could help with ntfs?
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: ^^
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: yes I see it
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: how is someone supposed to know t his ? ;))
<neighborlee> esp ? ;)
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: Google taught me.
<neighborlee> heh
<Gun_Smoke> and the documentation located at ubuntu.com
<g-hennux> hi!
<ruler> 2all - icons are not locked, and I think icon theme is also not the case, the problem is in kde internal or misconfiguration, because after i mount floppy mannualy in console all device icons, including already mounted hard disks are shown, htere is no problem with other icons just with the devices
<neighborlee> thats the l33t way of doing it..maybe some 'warning' saying for doing procedure you need xyz ?.........then everyone not use l33t people would be able to do things easier
<neighborlee> thats my opionion which im allowed ;)
<g-hennux> i'm trying to connect to a vpn using pptp and knetworkmanager. i installed network-manager-pptp, but cannot create a connection
<ruler> maybe this is hotplug or hal related
<Gun_Smoke> cool with me.. google.com
<neighborlee> I am positive my sister would not think to do this...let alone my grandmother
<neighborlee> they just need things to work
<g-hennux> "no configuration interface found", knetworkmanager says
<neighborlee> but again my opinion ..my 2c's
<poison--> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<neighborlee> :)
<g-hennux> "there is no configuration interface for the vpn service ppp installed. please check your installation"
<Gun_Smoke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/           <-------------------- print and put near toilet
<XVampireX> Hi, is anyone using Gutsy here, and interested to tell me why kdm login manager takes a while to render the login screen?
<nicola_> cè qualche italiano?
<neighborlee> I tried  HELP from menu, but that gave me no 'quicktime' results
<neighborlee> go figya
<neighborlee> most people would goto HELP first
<Ax-Ax> Whats the thing that automounts USB-stick on plug named?
<neighborlee> there again imo ;)
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: If you are using 7.10 click on the media you would like to view and it should track down a suitable codec for you.
<neighborlee> ive h eard that yes
<neighborlee> I am using 7.10
<neighborlee> it does not work
<neighborlee> here ill get url for you to see what im trying to view
<neighborlee> I am sorry. I should have done that to begin with
<neighborlee> grabbing
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio:  How is it coming/
<neighborlee> http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/index.html
<neighborlee> down on page..far left
<Ax-Ax> Can I run the automount thing separate, in eg. Fluxbox?
<neighborlee> 'clip of the day' <<<
<neighborlee> under 'poster giveaway'
<neighborlee> for me it just says: no suitable plugins were found
<neighborlee> 'unknown plugin: video/x-ms-asf-plujgin'
<neighborlee> or if I try quicktime choice
<neighborlee> 'unknown plugin: video/quicktime'
<tdj_> try installing vlc player
<neighborlee> most other websites are working great btw..cnn, gamespot etc.
<neighborlee> tdj_: okay one sec
<Minataku> VLC and mplayer will tend to cover pretty much everything
<Minataku> Though some things/streams/etc may require various bending backwards and hopping three times while balancing a glass of mineral oil on your left buttcheek
<neighborlee> Minataku: LOL
<Minataku> That is to say, you have to do some pretty contrived things to get some things to work properly
<ruler> Ax-Ax - no clue
<neighborlee> Minataku: yea its sad.....M$ has everyone bullied into their way of doing things im afraid
<ruler> hotplug?
<Minataku> Mineral oil, BTW, merely a randomy chosen liquid substance
<FOAD> Hey
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Hi
<ruler> i have no idea how exactly auto-mounting works
<neighborlee> Minataku: I have petitioned   startrek before to stop doing this..of all places you might expect them to use something crossplatform.? ;))heheh
<gary_inNYC> neighborlee, have you tried the ubuntu-restricted-extras meta package?
<tdj_> every movie needs another liquid
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> LCARS
<Minataku> :3
<FOAD> I got compiz working and stuff on my Gutsy box... but... how do I amke it so that it actually starts X with it instead of metacity?
<neighborlee> Minataku: LOL
<tdj_> compiz -replace ?
<FOAD> No, that starts it but when I restart X I am back to metacity
<Minataku> Metacity is GNOME's WM, thus you want #ubuntu
<roman_> z
<neighborlee> Minataku: no lucki..its demanding quicktime or wmv    :(
<FOAD> Well, whatever it is that comes with Kubuntu?
<FOAD> I installed a Kubuntu live cd
<Minataku> neighborlee: There are codecs toy have to install
<Minataku> !win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !win32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gary_inNYC> how about the gstreamer plugins ugly set?
<Minataku> Grrr
<FOAD> Or let me rephrase it differently, please, how do I get compiz to be the default window manager
<neighborlee> Minataku: heh
<Minataku> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Minataku> Try that
<neighborlee> alright
<Minataku> And ignore the crap at the end of it
<Gun_Smoke> gary_inNYC: I believe its a busted link.. I believe I have all the necessary codecs installed and I can't seem to see his link. Can you? javascript:openwindow('/startrek/videoview?id=11582','videopopup','width=600,height=400')
<Minataku> You don't have the choise of a free format if someone else has chosen it
<gary_inNYC> lemme check
<Minataku> *choice
<Minataku> Which really makes that part at the end a stupid addition when you consider how 99% of people here needing help are trying to use already created content in non-free formats
<Minataku> That said, when I make my telephone recordings, I use MP3 because I really don't give a damn
<Minataku> lol
<tdj_> ogg
<neighborlee> Minataku: true ;)
<neighborlee> ogg is preferrable I will agree 100%
<neighborlee> but its not                adopted widely yet
<neighborlee> its like bucking a bronco at full speed..you get thrown most of the time ;)
<neighborlee> heh
<tdj_> and it never will
<Minataku> I'm far too used to MP3 for one, and for two it really doesn't seem like the patent holders give a damn either
<neighborlee> tdj_: prob. not ;)
<FOAD> That's a kubuntu question right?
<neighborlee> Minataku: yes that too
<neighborlee> well fo rme mp3 is a none issue.I do rip to ogg
<Minataku> I say if the patent holders allow for unrestricted use, it's as good as a truly free format
<neighborlee> but yeah fo rmany its an issuie
<Minataku> That said, if they change their minds (which I don't see happening), I'll do new content in a free format, but argue that my existing work is grandfathered under the old statues
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: Ready to fix this?
<neighborlee> its a shame yes that ogg isn't more widespread,,its a better format
<Minataku> I like MP3
<tdj_> its all about money
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: I downloaded kubuntu-restricted-extras, but its not worked
<tdj_> :-)
<xipietotec> ...I installed the kde4 packages in universe....and there is no /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions
<Minataku> A lot
<neighborlee> tdj_: that too ;(
<Minataku> That's why I used MP3 in the first place
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> neighborlee: whats your problem i might be able to help
<neighborlee> wish I knew ;)
<Minataku> Also, note, the patent holders for MP3 don't seem to care about money
<dottedquad> hello all, I just installed Kubuntu.  I took the cd out and restarted.. It restarted into bash propting for me to login.  How would I get into KDE?  I tried startx but that gives me a fatel error: "Requested entity already in use"  How in the world do I get into KDE?
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: go to the link of your vid.. right click
<neighborlee> I simply chan't play this  link   on this website
<neighborlee> ahhhh ok trying that Gun_Smoke
<gary_inNYC> k, i just went into star trek website and previewed a part of the "chain of command" episode for ST The Next Generation using Quicktime plugin... it's running  correctly
<Minataku> If anything, the stink about MP3 is akin to the stink about GIF
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: right click open in movie player..  Then it will ask you to search for codec.. do it.
<Minataku> Surprising. I'd expect stuff from a major studio to be heavily-encrypted WMP11
<xipietotec> I use ogg whenever possible, it saves higher quality, in smaller files.
<neighborlee> Minataku: im getting no such option  open in anything
<neighborlee> http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/index.html
<neighborlee> 'clip of day' <<
<xipietotec> I think the kde4 packages in gutsy are broken
<neighborlee> further down page.far left
<Minataku> I use the Firefox extension "MediaPlayerConnectivity"
<gary_inNYC> k the clip of the day is also working correctly
<Minataku> Which provides a means for me to extract embedded media and media links and open them in whatever I want
<dottedquad> oh and I installed Kubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> xipietotec: why do you want to try out kde4 thats a little scary
<Minataku> Though it sounds like gary_inNYC's got it working
<Minataku> Ask him
<neighborlee> yes I just did ;))heh
<Minataku> I'm thirsty >.>
<Minataku> lol
<neighborlee> heh
<xipietotec> AT0M1CB0MB3R, ...I try out alot of beta software actually, and I test alot of packages in the repositories.
<dottedquad> anyone?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> xipietotec: why
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: what have you done to get this working..
<roman_> I want to play in half-life 2 in kubuntu. Is it possible?
<xipietotec> AT0M1CB0MB3R, I submit bug reports alot.
<gary_inNYC> neighborlee have you installed gstreamer-plugins-ugly set?
<mike2105> ciao
<neighborlee> roman_: wine might do it
<neighborlee> roman_: seach for 'wine' in   adept
<mike2105> c'è qualche italiano qui?
<tdj_> looks like a videocard problem dotted
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> xipietotec: kool :]
<Gun_Smoke> I right clicked my way to success.. lol
<xipietotec> hence I hopefully help speed up development
<tdj_> but im newbie too
<dottedquad> it was working when i first installed it changed something, and reinstall kubuntu
<tdj_> :-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: type "startkde" without quotes
<dottedquad> alright
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: no at Gun_Smoke's suggestion I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: what did you fix?
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: ill check
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R: that didn't work either
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: what it say?
<david_> hola
<dottedquad> when it first crashed i decided to reinstall kubuntu and still having issues
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: no results in adept..its not there it seems..I searched for 'ugly'
<dottedquad> hold one letme check
<gary_inNYC> the gstreamer ugly plugins is a separate package from the kubuntu restricted extras; it's a medibuntu package
<gary_inNYC> you need to add medibuntu as a source
<dottedquad> can't contact kdeinit
<roman_> Are linux support ASIO audio drivers?
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: found it
<david_> como funciona esto
<gary_inNYC> kk
<Gun_Smoke> Left click on the link... it will open up a player.. right click on the middle of the new "dead" screen of your player.. Choose open with "Movie Player"  Movie Player will run dow what you need.
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R: can't contact kdeinit
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: ok trying
<Gun_Smoke> I'm watching you vid now.. That's how I did it.
<ubuntu> hi, i would like to ask if on ubuntu server its possible to disable apache and few other servers?
<Gun_Smoke> or you could/should just apt-get install everything you need for the future.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: i dont know reinstall kubuntu with the cd
<dottedquad> I did that before and still getting this issue, i'll unhook the other monitor and see if that works
<dottedquad> bbiab
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: thats not it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: its a problem with the cd
<tdj_> reburn cd ?
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: there is no dead screen ..im not sure what your referring to here ;)
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: right clicking     does nothing  it seems anyway
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: Where the video should be playing.
<Gun_Smoke> empty
<Gun_Smoke> nothing
<Gun_Smoke> blank
<Gun_Smoke> black screen of death
<neighborlee> well its not  exactly empty..but anyway I did right click...and nadda
<Gun_Smoke> NO clue then.
<neighborlee> ok np
<neighborlee> thx for trying
<Gun_Smoke> what are you using ff?
<neighborlee> yes
<neighborlee> from adept
<Gun_Smoke> just apt-get install all the codecs
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R:  IF there's a problem with the cd what do YOu think i should do from here>
<neighborlee> oddly enough atm adept is broken
<neighborlee> sunjava or something apparantly is broken it seems..no idea what happened <<
<dottedquad> it originally worked until i changed something within the settings, had the kde issue, reinstalled Kubuntu and still having the KDE issue
<neighborlee> undoing changes
<neighborlee> I hope this doesn't bork me LOL
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: what did you do then
<dottedquad> I fiddled with my dual monitor support settings
<dottedquad> changed which one should be first and which one should be second
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: well isnt' that interesting
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: FF wont play the clip of day..yet konqueror is h aving no trouble withit at all
<neighborlee> o_0
<dottedquad> it prompted me that i should restart, I did; the system restarted into bash
<neighborlee> as linus said about kde.,this would seem to indicate I shoud: just use konqueror LOL
<neighborlee> heh
<Gun_Smoke> neighborlee: then you need to add the ff plugin..
<dottedquad> so apparently KDE doesn't work well?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: your retarded
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: come on
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke:  i was only jk
<neighborlee> yeah that was kinda harsh ;)
<dottedquad> apparently AT0M1CB0MB3R isn't mature enought
<dottedquad> enough*
<gary_inNYC> off topic, that dude playing Kirk in the upcoming movie just doesn't scream of the Capt
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R: your idiotic comment puts a bad rep on the community of ubuntu
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: ok ill try
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: no it doesn't
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: I'm only one person
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: :)))hehe
<Gun_Smoke> I have a 160G ex HD that I used to use for backups and what not on an old eMac.. I would like to grab a few files off of it and then wipe and use it with ubuntu
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: well yes I sorta thought so too
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: i was only just kidding anyways
<dottedquad> your nonfriendly attitude I'm refering to
<neighborlee> gary_inNYC: im like could they not have found someone looking more like him ???
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: look what you got yourself into........
<WaltzingAlong> .
<Gun_Smoke> anyhow... past is past
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WHAT EVER GET MAD
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> I WAS JOKING
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ugh
<Gun_Smoke> I'm not
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i hate when people can't take a stupid little joke
<kcoleman> hey all - i'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy and this is the error i'm recieveing
<Gun_Smoke> dottedquad: lets forget about it.
<kcoleman> Error during update
<kcoleman> A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<kcoleman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<kcoleman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Found
<kcoleman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<kcoleman> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/edgy/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i'm not insulted in anyway, it's kinda hard to "Know" if the person is joking over a chat, is what i'm trying to emply
<neighborlee> abuse isn't  all taht  stupid...we must always be curteous and  kind to our fellow man..our neighbor ;)
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone know what I need to do about the drive?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: i tried helping him i searched on google to help him i found nothing
<neighborlee> anyway now its time to let it go
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: tell me why i would help somebody i dont like?
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I wasn't really following that issue..
<neighborlee> as jesus said..go now, yet sin no more...so lets drop it ;)
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i do greatly appreciate the help
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> neighborlee: people are always mean to me i dont know what your talkign about
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R:  It's over lets move on.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whatever
<Gun_Smoke> How about we all help me
<Gun_Smoke> lol
<dottedquad> ehh
<neighborlee> LOL
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: whats your problem
<smorg> heh
<Gun_Smoke> I have a 160G ex HD connect via USB..
<smorg> why is adept complaining about upgrading gusty to gusty
<neighborlee> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well im sorry to hear that..no one has the right to abuse anyone else..I appologise for anyone that has been mean toyou
<XVampireX> Hi, is anyone using Gutsy here, and interested to tell me why kdm login manager takes a while to render the login screen?
<neighborlee> we are all in this world together..time we act like it ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> is there a way to get drag racer v3 to work on linux?
<Gun_Smoke> Old drive has some files on it I would like to grab and then wipe and use for linux... formatted for mac.
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: heh
<neighborlee> I wish sometimes I had a mac..
<neighborlee> for game testing at least
<neighborlee> I love aqua UI too <g>
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: its formatted for a mac?
<neighborlee> totally rocks
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes
<Gun_Smoke> I can't find the drive at /media/ its not listed.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: what files are on it?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: hold on whats the file sstem for mac?
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ripped movies
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: uhhhhh.... googleing.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: if i help will you send me movies?
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: what was that 'addon' called again for FF ?
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: uhh... that would be illegal :0
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: im at the  add ons page now
<fabian2_de> Hey Guys! I just have one question... I'm on a macbook pro, without com-port. But I need one for my ipaq to flash linux. Is it possible to mount the serial port of another pc (running also linux) via the network? (Or access the port else from my macbook?)
<lerneaen_hydra> random question; which file controls per-user x-configs? when at the login screen the x configuration is correct, however when logging in an incorrect one is applied (this behavior started after a 7.04 -> 7.10 upgrade)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: oh i get you ;]
<neighborlee> lerneaen_hydra: odd..I have a similar issue..for me loggin in ..my KDM Is virtual like its really weird.after logging in, desktop though is      what it should be...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: is the mac osx?
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Where should I look for the drive?  It is found if at "Storage Places" But If I click on it I get. hal-storage-removable-mount-options-refused uid 1000
<lerneaen_hydra> neighborlee; I've had this issue before, I just can't remember how I fixed it
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Was yes.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: hold on
<kcoleman> k never mind - just killed them in the sources.list
<neighborlee> is it just me or does anyone find it odd that  flash player download is only in  tar.gz and rpm and yum formats..I realize most get it through apt , but if we use that logic then wouldn't those of rpm system get theirs from their package manageers too ? ;))
<neighborlee> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<neighborlee> I just find it odd is all
<stdin> neighborlee: a lot of package manager for RPM aren't too good, some distributions don't even have repositories
<neighborlee> stdin: hm ic
<frojnd> Is tehre a way to change my host name? host name of the computer?
<stdin> frojnd: System Settings > Network Settings > Domain Name System
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whats the command to show all the storagew devices?
<bascule> cat /proc/partitions
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: well I got it working in FF with this..mediaplayer plugin
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: BUT,,while it loads the video in vLC>.I get weird staticy audio...come and goes..mostly goes ;)
<neighborlee> seems konqueror is best option for quicktime
<neighborlee> or wmv
<smorg> wow\
<smorg> adept in 7.10 wants to run the distro updater
<ColonelPanic001> Hi. I'm trying to go from Fesity to Gutsy
<ColonelPanic001> when I click this: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot1.png
<ColonelPanic001> I do not get this: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png
<ColonelPanic001> what gives?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ColonelPanic001: why not install fresh with cd
<ColonelPanic001> Because that would involve reinstalling, and that just doesn't seem logical when I can just upgrade.
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sub[t]rnl> ColonelPanic001: have you followed the steps to the letter?
<ColonelPanic001> Not even that. To the picture. Which I linked.
<sub[t]rnl> restart the adept updating process from the beginning
<sub[t]rnl> it was pretty seemless for me
<ColonelPanic001> All I've done is start Adept
<stdin> ColonelPanic001: make sure you have software-properties-kde installed
<ColonelPanic001> stdin: that was it, thank you
<ColonelPanic001> they really ought to make a note of that
<dottedquad> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i reinstalled Kubuntu with both my monitors hooked up and it didn't work, I unhooked my second monitor and reisntalled again to a working KDE environment so apparently my second monitor was causing the issue
<stdin> ColonelPanic001: I'll poke someone about it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dottedquad: so you got it working :]
<dottedquad> I'm afriad to change any settings :-/
<jmichaelx> ColonelPanic001: you're nick rocks
<ColonelPanic001> jmichaelx: thanks :)
<jmichaelx> yw
<smorg> aah, all repositiories are disabled by default now. awesome.
<Yammeh> Does anyone know of an application like ventrilo that works under linux to connect to vent servers? :D
<ColonelPanic001> Yammeh: good question, friend of mine was asking the same yesterday.
<ColonelPanic001> I have no idea though
<Yammeh> Tried running it under wine but I can't get any sound, despite the sound working when I test sound
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wheres fstab located?
<stdin> in /etc
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> thanks
<romuloo> hey, guys
<romuloo> a question...
<Gun_Smoke> Gerrrr
<romuloo> after upgrade of my kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, the KDE 4 will be installed by default?
<stdin> romuloo: no
<romuloo> ok
<troytop> anyone have any recommendations for upgrading from Edgy to Gutsy?
<ColonelPanic001> RUN
<smorg> thankfully no... although they kind of make it sound like it does from the description on kubuntu.org
<romuloo> stdin: so... how i install it? :)
<stdin> troytop: you have to go Edgy > Feisty > Gutsy
<stdin> romuloo: look in the topic
<misterx> hi
<troytop> stdin: thanks
<troytop> I guess it shouldn't matter if I use apt-get or adept
<XVampireX> troytop: Or don't upgrade and do a clean install, works best.
<ColonelPanic001> pffft at clean installs.
<jmichaelx> i did a feisty to gutsy upgrade on a machine that had not had a fresh install since breezy.... it was alright, but seemed sluggish. i did a fresh gutsy install, and things were much much betteer
<troytop> XVampireX: I've heard that suggestion too
<jmichaelx> better*
<romuloo> stdin: the KDE 4 installation only via Adept, right?
<maddog7171> hi pppl
<PSIplus> hi. don't want dammit Xgl wich is now default. what to do?
<romuloo> stdin: the easy way
<PSIplus> (please type carefully, fucking Xgl is crashing my system all the time :-) )
<stdin> romuloo: any installation package will do, Adept/apt-get/aptitude/Synaptic
<troytop> oops, I lied: looks like I'm still on Dapper... this may take a while
<stdin> !language | PSIplus
<ubotu> PSIplus: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<dthacker-lt> PSIplus: !language
<maddog7171> I can't get compriz to work:(
<romuloo> stdin: ok... thanks
<PSIplus> okay. it did it again. so, why can't I get rid of Xgl?
<stdin> uninstall the package
<VeXcOrE> hy all
<PSIplus> since dist-upgrade to gutsy it's default. starting Xorg (not Xgl) brigs me Xgl? why?
<PSIplus> uninstall the package? what's this? windows?
<bascule> cause it's save as a session
<VeXcOrE> how i can change this n= VeXcOrE
<VeXcOrE> ???
<stdin> because ubuntu has effects enabled by default
<Minataku> !attitude | PSIplus
<ubotu> PSIplus: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> PSIplus: xserver-xgl
<PSIplus> yeah, i help people myself
<PSIplus> spend hours on it
<VeXcOrE> how i can change this n= VeXcOrE
<VeXcOrE> :(
<PSIplus> but now i'm annoyed, hope you understand :-)
<bascule> VeXcOrE: what are you o about
<guy82na> hallo has somebody had problem with "rsvg" libraries using or trying to use Screenlets 0.10?
<Minataku> I do, but try not to be mean about it ;3
<VeXcOrE> how i can change this  n=VeXcOrE on my ident
<bascule> change your nick
<stdin> VeXcOrE: what client?
<PSIplus> so, how can i disable Xgl without installing the package?
<VeXcOrE> but i don`t want that n=
<stdin> PSIplus: you can't
<PSIplus> ...and why isn't there an alternatives-entry for it?? ;-)
<Minataku> That's forced by the IRCd, VeXcOrE
<stdin> PSIplus: #ubuntu-devel
<Minataku> You can't get rid of it
<PSIplus> thanks
<VeXcOrE> ok tnx
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help Gun_Smoke mount a mac harddrive?
<VeXcOrE> how i can connect to undernet ?
<stdin> VeXcOrE: press F2 and add the server to the list
<VeXcOrE> ok tnx
<Novell> how do I make the icons smaller in the kde menu (the menu is so damn large) ?
<PSIplus> IÃ'll make a fix and commit it to the people... that's no way to do things... force people to use something... that's not what I expect from kubuntu... whatever, it's not your fault but it feels good to argue... (I'll go on arguing at the right places, btw ;-) )
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: can you?
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I've never had a mac
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<PSIplus> quit
<PSIplus> dammit :-)
<PSIplus> bye
<Minataku> It depends on the filesystem
<Gun_Smoke> stdin: it is a external.. Matter any?
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: shouldn't matter
<Minataku> If it's HFS or HFS+, it can be mounted, but Linux doesn't handle the dual-fork system
<bascule> externals are almost always fat32
<Minataku> If it's UFS, then you'll need to explicitly tell mount what kind of UFS it is
<Minataku> Read the manual page for mount regarding that
<Gun_Smoke> stdin: thanks
<Minataku> If it's UFS, it can't be automatically mounted by the automounting system
<Minataku> There's too many differing styles of UFS, one MUST specify the specific type
 * dthacker-lt wonders why they call it union if there are so many styles.
<guy82na> has anyone the following message when Screenlets start: unable to connect or launch daemon?
<Minataku> It's not
<Minataku> It's Unix File System
<jarmes> Does KMail have support for HTML signatures?
<PhinnFort> jarmes: if you send a html-mail, yes, probably
<PhinnFort> jarmes: but HTML-emails are evul
<PhinnFort> jarmes: afaik, kmail just appends the signature to the text in the message widnow
<PhinnFort> *window
<jarmes> how do I set KMail up to send messages as HTML?
<walnut> guten abend
<fire001> nabend alle zusammen. ich hab da ein kleines problem. und zwar, hab ich zwei monitore angeschlossen. Wenn ich nun Kubuntu starte kommt kein bild. (konsole seh ich auch nicht) das gleiche ist wenn ich nur einen Monitor am VGA hab. Nur der DVI alle geht einwandfrei. Woran kann das liegen?
<stdin> !de | walnut
<ubotu> walnut: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Minataku> !de
<fribuntu> Hi all
<Novell> jarmes: http://expita.com/nomime.html
<fribuntu> I am looking for the easiest way to backup my email with/for kmail. Ideally in a format that is neutral to a specific MUA, so I can import that backup to various mailers.
<jarmes> I know HTML mail is evil, but that is how my work emails have to go out, with a nice little HTML signature on the bottom
<fribuntu> jarmes: which will look totally silly on mailers that do not want or can have HTML enabled.
<akis> hi to all
<akis> i have a question
<Minataku> LIAR
<Minataku> I mean
<Minataku> Ask away
<akis> how can i autostart compiz on boot?
<stdin> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<akis> and how can i do this?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anybody ever die on a IRC channel?
<stdin> akis: well, one way is (from konsole) 'echo "compiz --replace" > ~/.Autostart/startcompiz  ;  chmod +x ~/.Autostart/startcompiz '
<WaltzingAlong> akis: open kate. type        compiz --replace             save the file in /home/akis/.kde/Autostart with the name compiz.sh .change to +x.. yeah stdin has it
<Edulix> hi!
<Edulix> how can I configure subpixel rendering in kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> Edulix: system settings/appearance/fonts ?
<jarmes> I agree, I just do what the boss says
<fribuntu> Edulix: What do you mean by "rendering"?
<fribuntu> Edulix: Do you mean subpixel hinting for anti-aliasing?
<jarmes> afaik, all of our clients have HTML turned on in their email readers
<akis> thanks
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: It is possible... Every now and then you hear about a gamer dropping dead on a 3 day gaming session
<fribuntu> jarmes: So you never get any new clients? And do you ask them if they do? Because I don't have HTML enabled in any of my Mail readers, including outlook.
<WaltzingAlong> Edulix: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/enable-smooth-fonts-on-ubuntu-linux/ ?
<Gun_Smoke> Thylio: Still around?
<jarmes> i really don't ask questions, I work with one Client who does have it enabled and all of our emails are supposed to go out with this signature on it
<fribuntu> jarmes: so what was the problem?
<Edulix> fribuntu: yes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: i think he died
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lol
<jarmes> i was wondering how to send HTML messages in KMail
<Edulix> fribuntu: I remember that kcontrol had something to configure it.. sometime ago
<Edulix> but now.. it doesn't!
<fribuntu> Edulix: In the font settings. Set anti-aliasing to "active" and then go to "settings".
<sathish> hi
<sathish> welcome to the world
<Gun_Smoke> AT0M1CB0MB3R: He broke apt-get or something
<fribuntu> Edulix: Kubuntu uses a dumbed down version of the Controlcenter.
<Gun_Smoke> earlier
<fribuntu> Edulix: You can still start the original manually (kcontrol)
<Edulix> fribuntu: to be honest, I don't even use the kubuntus control center
<sathish> i cant understan nothing
<Edulix> I use always kcontrol center
<Edulix> fribuntu: how to set it in kcontrol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gun_Smoke: oh adept?
<fribuntu> Edulix: go to the font settings.
<Edulix> fribuntu: thanks I found it!
<fribuntu> Edulix: good :)
<frank_> hey, does anybody know how to deactivate the command for kopete for gatering the user status every few minutes? all my friends complain that it's getting on their nerves
<fribuntu> Edulix: have fun playing with it :)
<Edulix> anyone had any luck installing the suse' improved k-menu in gutsy? any deb package for it?
<Edulix> fribuntu: hehe =)
<stdin> Edulix: look on kde-apps.org there should be some by now
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: how did you make your name
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I typed the keys, how did you make yours? :p
<Edulix> stdin: kde-apps seems down :(
<Edulix> time to hae dinner, bbl
<neighborlee> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<pablo_> Hi, I've upgraded kubuntu from Feisty to Gusty
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: wow your amazing (god i hate sarcasm from jerks)
<neighborlee> why is compiz not here out of box..due kubuntu team consider in unstable...
<stdin> neighborlee: because it doesn't play well with kde
<pablo_> however, I liked more the old kde theme and artwork (lila colour), is is any way that I can restore the old wallpaper and colors?
<neighborlee> stdin: ahh good reason..well that bites ;)
<aaroncampbell> I've been having problems getting Eclipse working on Kubuntu Feisty.  If I upgrade to Gutsy, will the problem follow me?  The problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/132338
<neighborlee> stdin: maybe just as well.I find its a horrible  system drain anyway
<neighborlee> even with my 7600 GT
<aaroncampbell> This looks related too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/109583
<jones> can someone help me with a strange dma-problem?
<Rudd-O> hi guise
<Rudd-O> is there a way to prevent ubuntu from picking up on the DHCP dns server, and use a manually specified one, and if there is, how?
<Rudd-O> kubuntu here
<dthacker-lt> aaroncampbell: I don't see a fix, so I think you are in "try it and see" territory.
<vzduch> !ask | jones
<ubotu> jones: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dthacker-lt> Rudd-0.
<Rudd-O> thanks
<Rudd-O> :-)
<Rudd-O> geeknik in #ubuntu solved my querstion
<Rudd-O> thanks guys
<dthacker-lt> nm :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: i hope you die
<jones> ubotu vzduch :) dma keeps disabling after enabling it via terminal  and accessing the dvd drive...
<dthacker-lt> !offtopic | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<pablo_> How can I change the theme for kdm?
<aaroncampbell> dthacker-lt: Is there a good way to back up what I currently have, so if it doesn't work I can come back to my current setup?
<pablo_> I cannot see that icon in the preferences dialog
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sorry
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> gosh
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: sorry
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: i was joking
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes, but that type of thing is not allowed in here, even as a joke
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you would have probably gotten away with it in -offtopic, but not in a support channel
<dthacker-lt> aaroncampbell: Are most of the config files in your home directory?
<aaroncampbell> dthacker-lt: I don't know
 * dthacker-lt has only installed eclipse to look at.
<neighborlee> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yeah that was like totally not nice...you clearly have issues your not facing I hope you find your way clear of them ;)
<ubuntu> hiho
<neighborlee> hi there ubuntu
<ubuntu> ;)
<crazy6> Adept doesn't seem to present me with the option to upgrade to 7.10 ?
<dthacker-lt> aaroncampbell: tarball of home would be good, but I can't say for sure if there are other places configs are saved.
<LjL-Temp> thanks to anybody with a Bluetooth device who can confirm this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebluetooth/+bug/155891
<stdin> crazy6: have you looked at the instructions in the topic ?
<dthacker-lt> you've reached the limit of my expertise ;)
<aaroncampbell> But my main drive only has 6.4G on it, so if there was a good way to do an image and later restore it, I have plenty of room to store it
<omarian> hello. i cannot get ubuntu to stream avi files across the network. i have even installed mplayer and such. when i try streaming it, it tries to copy the file locally. Any ideas why it is doing that?
<omarian> anybody?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> neighborlee: that wasnt nice
<crazy6> stdin: ah, I need pre-release, whoops
<dthacker-lt> bbl
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> neighborlee: i guess nobody can have fun in support chanel STRICTLY BUSINESS
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yep, that's why we made the -offtopic channels :)
<aaroncampbell> AT0M1CB0MB3R: that's the idea
<omarian> NickPresta: i believe you started responding to me about this issue yesterday
<Gun_Smoke> stdin: and anyone else... Alright I've figured out the mounting of the drive.. and even managed to get stuff to start moving between the drives.. Is there a way to detect the transfer speeds of the data?
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: kde should show a copy dialog (at least in konqueror) that shows speed
<Gun_Smoke> I've forced myself to do it all via CLI
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: offers well meaning sighs of sympathy ;)
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: well cp and mv don't have progress meters
<neighborlee> Gun_Smoke: jk of course...I avoid cli whenever possible as well..though im fine   in it  of course
<Gun_Smoke> I noticed.. I was wonder if it could be included as a option... is in cp -r*      off to man pages..
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: if you want that, you should send a request to bug-coreutils@gnu.org
<Gun_Smoke> stdin: wouldn't that be nice.. But a waste of resources I suppose.
<Gun_Smoke> Guess I'll do one via GUI to see..
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: well, learn C, make it yourself and send a patch :p
<Gun_Smoke> stdin: I do want to.. Few dozen weeks down the road ;)
<stdin> bah, learn C++ instead and then Qt, that's where it's all at ;)
<Solifugus> any word on how good/bad the new kunbuntu is?  anyone?
<stdin> most reviews are positive
<PhinnFort> Solifugus: all good
<PhinnFort> it's superb
<LjL-Temp> it crashes wonderfully
<neighborlee> LOL
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: better than gnome, anyhow
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: at least KDE handles crashes properly
<LjL-Temp> yeah, gnome crashes aren't as good.
<neighborlee> welll I dont like system-settings GUI but beyond that so far I h ave no complaints  per se ;)
<PhinnFort> if the screensaver process dies in Gnome, you have full access to the desktop
<stdin> neighborlee: get used to it, kde4 will use it
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: well, KDE as default doesn't ship any sysadmin tools
<neighborlee> well one..KDM screen is really WEIRD atm..its a virtual size..if I sc roll with mouse it moves!! ;00
<PhinnFort> stdin: where did yuo hear that?
<LjL-Temp> PhinnFort: well kcontrol has everything that system settings has and more
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: no I mean the new    kcontrol thing.I much prefer kcontrol to the new one
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: that's Guidance, some crappy python tools
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: KDE won't make sysadmin tools, as they feel it's the distro maintainers job
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: well, I couldn't agree more;)
<LjL-Temp> PhinnFort, i'm very much under the impression that the *current* (don't know about KDE4) System Settings uses the very same kcontrol modules - some of which are from Guidance yes
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: :)
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: we agree, I just misunderstood a bit;)
<stdin> PhinnFort: well, it was on a couple blog posts a while ago, and seeing as it's in the alphas/betas and svn versions, it's likely to stay
<PhinnFort> stdin: well, hopefully they'll fixed it by then
<stdin> PhinnFort: besides, kcontrol broke terribly early on in the development cycle, so system settings was chosen
<neighborlee> is there no way to patch  in guidance to make it  work in kcontrol
<neighborlee> imo would look system native then
<LjL-Temp> neighborlee, it already does.
<PhinnFort> stdin: for now I just use kcmshell
<neighborlee> LjL-Temp: so your saying just not in time for            gutsy  release
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: Guidance is just a bunch of Python programs that act as KControl modules
<stdin> PhinnFort: systemsettings (like kcontrol) is really just a window around kcmshell anyway ;)
<PhinnFort> stdin: I know, a horribly broken one;)
<neighborlee> yeah im talking about system-settings..its not very kde like imo...
<LjL-Temp> neighborlee: no, i'm saying that everything that you see in System Settings (including the Guidance modules) can be used from KControl too. in Gutsy, yes.
<PhinnFort> stdin: it doubles my click-through ratio for changing almost anything
<LjL-Temp> neighborlee: just start "kcontrol".
<stdin> PhinnFort: feel free to hack in it :)
<PhinnFort> stdin: I would, if I had tiem
<PhinnFort> *time
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Gun_Smoke> stdin: How would you cp via GUI with root (sudo) privileges ?  This is where the cli is just easier I guess.. ?
<LjL-Temp> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<PhinnFort> Gun_Smoke: kdesudo dolphin?
<Gun_Smoke> ah ha.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<stdin> Gun_Smoke: you have to open konqueror or dolphin as root with kdesu (see all of the above) :p
<Gun_Smoke> Anything with root I've always done on the command line.. probably good practice maybe? ;)
<aaroncampbell> Is there a good way to make an image of my entire main drive, store it on a secondary drive, and restore it later?
<PhinnFort> Gun_Smoke: probably;(
<PhinnFort> *;)
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: tar
<Zicks> Hello some one please help re Adept Installer
<neighborlee> why was kcontrol removed from main menu I wonder....odd..
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: hit alt+f2, type in man:tar and hit enter
<jjj543k3> I am having troble getting flash player to work. IT seems as though it has been properly installed but then if I go to a site that requires it it tells me that I need to install flash player. I tried installing gnash too but neither work.
<ubuntu> hello
<neighborlee> I mean if kcontrol has every module system-settings does why use the latre ?
<neighborlee> ubuntu: hello
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: but that won't work on my main drive right?  Unless I boot to a CD first or something?
<ubuntu> deqr qll
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: because someone thought it was more userfriendly?
<LjL-Temp> neighborlee: because by some (most [at least developers]) it's perceived to be simpler and more well organized. of course, it's a matter of opinions.
<vzduch> AZERTY keyboard.. o0
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: who would that be exactly ?
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: probably, if you don't exclude what you should exclude anyways
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: the developers are more or less blinded by the fact that some silly cowboys from openusability.org helped with the development;)
<neighborlee> LjL-Temp: ah ic
<neighborlee> heh
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: just exclude /proc, /sys, /dev, etc. and you should be fine, even from a running system
<Zicks> Hello some one please help re Adept Installer
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: but I would go to init 1 first, maybe
<PhinnFort> !question | Zicks
<ubotu> Zicks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<aaroncampbell> PhinnFort: but then I can't restore the system to what it is now
<neighborlee> well whatever its worth.imvho system-settings is nasty
<Karti> Helllllooooooooo Got issues with not being able to read my cdroms/dvd player after a rebuild of 7.04 and 7.10, any pointers would be appreciated - Just sees them as blank cds
<neighborlee> its def. not fitting in with kde environment at all
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: well, they should be automatically regenerated
<LjL-Temp> PhinnFort: System Settings is better because it's default in Ubuntu. you shouldn't use anything else, as it's not supported and may break your system. </#*ubuntu operator mode> ;)
<PhinnFort> aaroncampbell: but you can just boot from a live cd
<Zicks> ! Can not install new progs in Adept, they are greyed out
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: KControl is actually made by the core KDE developers
<PhinnFort> :D
<neighborlee> my friend likes kde better as she feels more windows-comfy here...if that helps you any understand maybe why I feel this way too...
<LjL-Temp> PhinnFort: i know, but Kubuntu supports System Settings and not KControl :)
<neighborlee> people use what t hey are   familiar with  I suspect...right or wrong
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: KDE is much more configurable, so you can have it more windowsish or macosish than gnome;)
<LjL-Temp> PhinnFort: anyway, i was just being [self]-ironic
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: I totally agree
<PhinnFort> LjL-Temp: ;)
<h3sp4wn> Nothing wrong with using kcontrol
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: I have a rather hybrid look, with top-menu-bar, startmenuish-menu, etc.
<PhinnFort> h3sp4wn: rather the other way around;)
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: I had used gnome for years but their blind stubborn use of mono had me jumping ship without any   floatation devices ;)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<neighborlee> though I admit qt is prob. better and does let you config alot more from what I've seen
<PhinnFort> I don't like mono
<neighborlee> ditto
<PhinnFort> ;)
<neighborlee> oh wait.but we can trust mono M$ wont sue us
<neighborlee> HAAAAAAAAAAa
<PhinnFort> hehe
<neighborlee> :-)
<Zicks> ! Adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<PhinnFort> but I also prefer Qt, as it's true oo, compared to GTK which tries to "play" OO, with C
<neighborlee> ahh didn't know that
<neighborlee> hm
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: GTK is more or less a rather un-elegant hack, imho
<paxmax> salve
<neighborlee> only reason Im asking about system-settings thing.is many seem to voice opinions that it looks weird that they prefer kcontrol so I was just curious where this 'decisoin' came from ;)
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: wow ;))heh
<paxmax> qualcuno italiano
<PhinnFort> !it | paxmax
<ubotu> paxmax: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neighborlee> well maybe its good I found kde/qt then heheh...my friend that uses kde has  tried to convert me for sometime now..she prob. smiles alot atm
<PhinnFort> ;)
<neighborlee> ha
<neighborlee> linus smiles now too maybe..he tried to warn me   sometime ago with 'just use kde'....I did not listen but hey you know...mono is disease I felt like not getting so I came here ;))
 * neighborlee feels  less diseased atm ;)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Romina> hi
<PhinnFort> !hi | Romina
<ubotu> Romina: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<neighborlee> hi Romina
<Omarian> hey guys. i tried using an external monitor on my laptop and now the resolution is all messed up. i have the ati drivers installed so i don't want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure. i am worried it might remove the ati drivers. i also don't see any resolutions higher than 680x480 on the display settings. how do i get it back to how it was 1280x1024?
<poison--> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !hi | retard
<ubotu> retard: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<neighborlee> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what  the hell is your problem
<neighborlee> o_0
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> neighborlee: im going to ignore you
<PhinnFort> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<graelb> Hi there, does anyone here use hamachi?
<Omarian> anybody?
<neighborlee> does anyone feel its ok to let someone stay here that is using such foul language ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Omarian: whats your problem
<neighborlee> im really not amused
<Omarian> ok let me retype it
<xipietotec> do I have to have kubuntu-desktop installed to run kde4? I followed the instructions on the kubuntu.org site, and kde4 loads up and then crashes
<Omarian> hey guys. i tried using an external monitor on my laptop and now the resolution is all messed up. i have the ati drivers installed so i don't want to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure. i am worried it might remove the ati drivers. i also don't see any resolutions higher than 680x480 on the display settings. how do i get it back to how it was 1280x1024?
<Omarian> any help would be GREATLY appreciated
<PhinnFort> Omarian: I don't think the ati-drivers have the worlds best support for dual screen
<PhinnFort> Omarian: do you use the proprietary or the free ones?
<LjL-Temp> neighborlee: you could have avoided the "what the hell" too, but anyway
<Omarian> PhinnFort: hehehe
<neighborlee> LjL-Temp: even jesus lost his temper occasionally
<Omarian> it seems like i figured that out the hard way
<neighborlee> i mean this guy has repeadly cast insults...he's abusive and he needs to be dealt with
<Omarian> PhinnFort:how do i get back to how it looked before?
<neighborlee> sorry for the HELL part,,but I've had it with unecesssary unsults to those who do not des serve it ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i wont even talk
<PhinnFort> Omarian: you could try to just move the /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way
<neighborlee> 'bullies' are not something I tolerate well sorry <<
<llarsson> is there someway to force a re-update of gutsy?
<stdin> xipietotec: no, make sure you installed it like it says "sudo apt-get install kde4base-dev kdebase-workspace" and if you're starting it as a full session you need to put the four export lines in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<PhinnFort> Omarian: you could also see if there's any backup files in /etc/X11 of xorg.conf, from the previous configuration
<Omarian> PhinnFort: so copy the xorg.conf to say...xorg.conf.old?
<xipietotec> stdin, I did that, although I installed the packages through synaptic.
<PhinnFort> Omarian: MOVE to xorg.conf.old
<Omarian> PhinnFort: and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: so there's no xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> Omarian: and then just restart
<stdin> xipietotec: well that souldn't matter, as long as you installed those two packages
<Omarian> PhinnFort: oh ok
<PhinnFort> Omarian: it should configure automatically
<xipietotec> ah, you need the dev files as well?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: if not, log in and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<stdin> xipietotec: 1st line of the instructions: "Install kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev" ;)
<xipietotec> bah, I'm not used to installing -dev packages unless I need to install stuff from source.
<xipietotec> =P
<stdin> it's needed with kde4, files are a bit all over the place now
<xipietotec> are the -dev packages from the other kde4 packages to get them working right too?
<Minataku> Anyone know of any places with stuff for Macintosh System 6?
<Minataku> Preferably with good descriptions? :P
<xipietotec> insert the word "needed" up there.
<antiroach> i have a weird issue with deleting stuff from the trash. heres the scenario: assume the trash is empty and i "move to trash" some files from drive A, the files go into the trash, but i cant right click on the trash and empty it. but if i 'move to trash' some files from drive B it works as expected. any ideas ?
<PhinnFort> !offtopic | Minataku?
<ubotu> Minataku?: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> I'd rather ask in an active channel with people who may know than in an inactive channel with very few people
<spiroo> Does anybody know when Kubuntu 7.11 is coming?
<PhinnFort> Minataku: the more active, the higher the noise-to-signal ratio
<LjL-Temp> spiroo: 7.11?
<PhinnFort> spiroo: 7.11 won't come
<sven_> Minataku, in that case, ask in a macintosh channel maybe?
<PhinnFort> spiroo: the releases are named after when they are released
<sven_> spiroo, that would be 8.04
<PhinnFort> spiroo: 7.10 because it was released october 2007
<spiroo> lol XD
<PhinnFort> ;)
<LjL-Temp> Minataku: there is #macintosh on IRCNet
<sven_> spiroo, the kubuntu versioning systems (AFAIK) works like year.month
<spiroo> But there is so many errors in 7.10
<Minataku> They bend up the traditional versioning to make it stupid and confusing
<stdin> spiroo: so report them
<haffi> Hi, quick question, which codec do I need to play .rm files?
<LjL-Temp> !real > haffi    (haffi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sven_> spiroo, since they release in april and october, you will have 8.04 and 8.10 comming up next year
<spiroo> Where?
<stdin> !bug | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sven_> spiroo, Every version has a feature freeze once released and for the rest of the time, you will be receiving many updates which should fix the bugs
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm, kde4b3
<sven_> spiroo, what the ubotu says,..
<Daisuke_Laptop> do i dare check it out?
<sven_> Daisuke_Ido, it should be reasonably stable and complete..
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: it's better than b2, not great yet tho
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have my doubts
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: bout what i thought
<spiroo> You guys probably know, how to solve my problem. When I reboot LCD monitor starts to blink and OS does not start. But when I turn off power and wait for a while It does actually start "normal". Is this Kubuntu or Power Supply?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sven_: i can't see it being anywhere NEAR complete yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> that sounds like a heat issue, honestly
<Daisuke_Laptop> does it shut down randomly?
<haffi> right
<spiroo> Okay, but this started when I instaleld a "clean" copy of Kubuntu 7.10
<salox> try hard reboot
<salox> press reset
<salox> button
<spiroo> It does not shut down. I just reboot the computer, but directly with a second screen start to blink and I cannot do anything. Then Ill wait and then it works after a few minutes.
<Omarian> PhinnFort: ok i will need to restart but will brb
<PhinnFort> ok
<spiroo> salox: Tried, no difference
<Romina> Does anybody know about the bug in Edgy Eft about loosing the connection to all USB Devices at the same time?   Has it been solved in Gutsy?
<salox> power supplies can't do this
<salox> maybe bios
<spiroo> Not sure if this is a bug in Kubuntu core or just my hardware. Maybe a bit fo both ;P
<spiroo> Nope not BIOS
<spiroo> As I said, This started after a clena install of Gutsy
<Daisuke_Laptop> so it does post
<spiroo> It has been working perfect with development version of 7.10 XD
<Daisuke_Laptop> because if you boot and it doesn't do *anything*, it's probably the bios.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !sorry
<ubotu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<salox> do u have other OS installed ?
<sven_> Daisuke_Ido, I didnt say it was _complete_...  sorry if I explained that wrong but I meant more like.. complete enough to try..
<spiroo> If flash up ABIT logo, but then it blinks
<Daisuke_Laptop> correlation != causation
<LjL-Temp> !botabuse | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Dragnslcr> Since upgrading to 7.10, I've lost sound in some applications. Kopete sounds don't work, Amarok says "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers." when trying to play an ogg or mp3 file, but Kaffeine had sound when playing an mpeg
<sven_> Daisuke_Ido, you should be able to install it next to kde3.. so you can give it a try and then return to kde 3
<spiroo> Yes Windows Vista, but that should not be a problem I guess.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL-Temp: how did i abuse the bot
<salox> try restart in Vista
<Daisuke_Laptop> windows vista is never not a problem, but that's just me :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL-Temp: i used it once
<stephan_> hi
<neighborlee> Daisuke_Laptop: :))
<LjL-Temp> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what did that factoid have to do with anything? you hadn't said a thing for minutes, then you come up with "!sorry"?
<spiroo> Restart Vista huh. I need to do dual-boot in Grub to do that, which I cannot because it starts blinking before I can do something.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i got you privet mesage LjL-Temp so i said sorry ok
<stephan_> i'm using gutsy, and switched knetworkmanager to 'manual mode', how to get back the nich auto mode?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL-Temp: i guess you dont want me here
<neighborlee> LjL-Temp: I was wondering  the same thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> is there a !pityparty trigger? :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyway
<LjL-Temp> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you got my PM *now*? hm, ok... it was sent minutes ago though... i want you here as long as you abide to the channel etiquette.
<neighborlee> Daisuke_Laptop: :)
<Dragnslcr> Hm, now Kaffeine is saying "Audio output unavailable. Device is busy. ()"
<spiroo> But you guys, do you think there is some bug in Ubuntu Core, conflict with hardware or just hardware?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL-Temp: i was doing other things
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you can't get to grub to boot, but after letting it sit for a while, you can...  that screams hardware problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> software doesn't fix itself while the machine's off (hardware doesn't either, but it does cool down)
<salox> spiroo : if u do a hard reboot from reset button will not matter what OS u have installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're not getting to grub at all, it cannot be an ubuntu bug.
<Daisuke_Laptop> possibly a grub bug, maybe, slim chance there, very slim
<Gun_Smoke> Alright.. Done with data transfer.. Now to format the external HD....
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i still say it sounds like heat.
<spiroo> NO no. You have misunderstood. It is like this: After I pressed restart in Kubuntu everything do as usual, until it switch to restart system. The mainboard logo Abit shows up and then it starts to blink before Grub even has loaded or anything. Then I just turn power off completely and wait for a while. Then I start system and it works.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's HEAT
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<Daisuke_Laptop> or hardware
<joffy> Guys can you give methe command to install Kde4? thanks
<slow-motion> good night
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you have to power down completely and wait, it's hardware related
<salox> harware
<Dragnslcr> joffy- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<spiroo> But I never got this problem before? :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> coincidence?
<spiroo> Happened directly after a new install of Kubuntu 7.10
<Daisuke_Laptop> like i said before, just because two things coincide doesn't mean one caused the other
<Omarian> PhinnFort: that took care of it
<PhinnFort> Omarian: good, good
<spiroo> I still believe there is some conflict with linux in some way :P
<Omarian> PhinnFort: its back to normal but there is one other thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> spiroo: if it isn't getting to grub, how can it?
<joffy> thx man
<PhinnFort> Omarian: you can probably create a new one, if there isn't one already, with dpkg-reconfigure
<Gun_Smoke> I have two two partition of the external HD mounted, How do I go about just wiping the entire drive and starting from scratch?
<Daisuke_Laptop> here's how the chain works
<spiroo> I do not know. I am not sure how linux is built and when it starts to load.
<Omarian> PhinnFort: now when i open the monitor & display module it says that monitor& module display could not be loaded
<Daisuke_Laptop> bios posts ---> boot to grub ---> choose os ---> THEN the chosen OS boots
<Daisuke_Laptop> if you're not getting to grub, it's hardware.
<PhinnFort> Omarian: you don't have an xorg.conf
<sven_> Can I mount a CD ISO file as a CDROM?
<salox> spiroo : bios heat related problem
<stephan_> now way to get knetwork manager back to the nice automatic mode?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: try dpkg-reconfigure first
<Omarian> PhinnFort: is that why?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: probably
<Daisuke_Laptop> sven_: sudo mount -o loop /iso/file /mount/point
<spiroo> salox, Daisuke_Laptop: How to fix?
<sven_> err... My adept updater of 7.10 tells me that there is a new distro version available, if I want to upgrade... is 8.04 ALREADY out or what??
<neighborlee> PhinnFort: im not sure if it was you or not..but thx tons for the  notice about kcontrol doing everything       system-settings does..I have changed my menu to      use kcontrol and changed system-settings to say    Control Panel , so thx again ;))
<Karti> Hi all.....every cdrom I place in my drive is read as a blank cd any ideas?
<Omarian> PhinnFort: where is it reading the display settings then..I don't understand.
<Daisuke_Laptop> spiroo: take the side off your pc and clear out the dust
<Gun_Smoke> sven_: As in a virtual drive?
<sven_> Daisuke_Ido, thanks!
<PhinnFort> neighborlee: no problem;)
<stdin> sven_: it's a known issue
<neighborlee> :)
<sven_> Gun_Smoke, yeah, but Daisuke_Ido already had the solution
<PhinnFort> Omarian: it's autodetecting when you start
<sven_> stdin, ahah.. should I upgrade then or better not? :)
<spiroo> Okay i will try that I guess. Need new pc hardware parts too :P
<Omarian> PhinnFort: so its creating a temp file with settings?
<sven_> stdin, as in, what would the consequences be if I would upgrade?
<salox> spiroo : check the bios chip if is OK in the slot
<PhinnFort> Omarian: no
<stdin> sven_: there's nothing to upgrade to, it will say that if you try
<sven_> stdin, I suppose that will be fixed soon?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: Xorg first probes your PCI slots, queries the bios, etc., then through the screen port it queries the screen for what it supports, and then it finds the best settings
<[ifr0g]> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<azuk> how can I disable katapult?  what starts it?
<sven_> stdin, I can imagine that this is .... freaky for the common people.. :)
<spiroo> I'll try and check then. Have not been touch anything in PC.
<spiroo> Anyway gtg, cya laterz
<Daisuke_Laptop> spiroo: it's probably scary in there
<stdin> sven_: the fix is already in gutsy-proposed for testing, then it will be moved in to -updates probably
<spiroo> haha nah do not think so.
<salox> hi, i have kubuntu 7.10 and i want to downgrade gimp 2.4.rc3 to gimp 2.2.17. please help.
<Daisuke_Laptop> installing kde4 now
<sven_> stdin, ahw, gotta love linux.. no M$ enforced we-will-update-in-12-months-if-we-feel-like-it mentality :)
<Omarian> PhinnFort: right. but if it is able to do it that way, what is the point of xorg.conf?
<Daisuke_Laptop> salox: well, if the older version is in the repos, you could do it that way, other than that or compiling, i don't know
<stdin> sven_: 12 months!? that's 2 whole releases for us ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's wrong with 2.4 rc3?
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: in theory :)
<sven_> stdin, my point exactly... in the time that M$ makes a patch, we do 2 new releases :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> though i've only seen a release fall behind once
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: 2 or 1.6 :p
<sven_> Daisuke_Ido, fall behind howmuch?
<Dragnslcr> Anyone else have sound problems when upgrading to 7.10? Mine seems to be pretty hosed
<PhinnFort> Omarian: if you have specific settings you need
<Daisuke_Laptop> sven_: two months
<sven_> Daisuke_Ido, 2 - 3 years like vista? :D
<neighborlee> is there no way through adept , to find out what    version of a given app in the repo willl install ? ( I mean during   preview not during install )
<PhinnFort> Omarian: and Xorg didn't support starting without xorg.conf before Feisty
<salox> lot of changes and i see some bugs that not let me do the work right
<Omarian> PhinnFort: oh i see
<Daisuke_Laptop> but that was working out kinks for a long-term-support release
<kreib> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Daisuke_Laptop> i expect hardy to fall behind as well
<stdin> sven_: it was dapper, 2 months late (because it was to be the 1st LTS version)
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- look at the details, it will show "Candidate Version"
<Omarian> PhinnFort: sorry to ask all these questions. i am new to linux and want to truly understand it
<PhinnFort> Omarian: I read somewhere that in Gutsy, they wouldn't ship with a xorg.conf
<PhinnFort> Omarian: oh, it's okay
<Daisuke_Laptop> is hardy or hardy+1 the next LTS?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: I'm supposed to be working, and now we're discussing different programming languages
<PhinnFort> here
<Sanne> neighborlee: also "apt-cache policy packagename"
<Karti> Hi all, I would like to install 7.04 386 on a 64 bit motherboard and AMD processor, but have failed before as I cannot access my usb wireless nic, my question is would I be any more successful with the alternate .iso? All comments welcome
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke_Laptop- 8.04 I believe is LTS
<Omarian> PhinnFort:lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<stdin> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: there is no detail tab that I can see
<Daisuke_Laptop> thought so :D
<PhinnFort> humping hardy
<Daisuke_Laptop> it may end up being 8.06LTS as well :D
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- click the arrow on the left
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: sorry, ic no arrow
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: atm im using adept gui
<Omarian> PhinnFort: i also am not able to stream avi files btw. they are on a network share and everytime i open mplayer it tries to copy the file locally
<GNUton> i'm compiling my kde app in gutsy, but i've a problem with cmake.. it doesn't show me the colors...
<Daisuke_Laptop> Omarian: shared via...?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: try to use Kaffeine
<PhinnFort> Omarian: or install Codeine, and use it instead
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it's nfs, use kaffeine or VLC
<Daisuke_Laptop> and codeine?
<Omarian> PhinnFort: kaffeine won't do it
<Daisuke_Laptop> !codeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !info codeine
<ubotu> codeine: Simple KDE video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.dfsg-2 (gutsy), package size 174 kB, installed size 596 kB
<PhinnFort> it's very slick
<Daisuke_Laptop> interesting
<Omarian> PhinnFort: is codeine better?
<Daisuke_Laptop> will have to install after i get kde4 going
<PhinnFort> Omarian: imho, yes
<PhinnFort> Omarian: it's going to be standard in KDE 4
<Omarian> PhinnFort: is it just sudo apt-get install codeine?
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- it's immediately to the left of the package name
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- at the very left edge of the Package column
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: hmm odd..nope no arrow here at all
<PhinnFort> Omarian: yes
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: I see a small slit like thing..let me try to go fullscreen
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: nope..maybe a bug or some settting for adept I have wrong I dont know..either way no arrow
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- you can also right-click the package name and select Show Details
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- there's no icon to the left of every package name?
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: that also does not work..right click does nothing..
<Omarian> PhinnFort: i just installed it and it won't play a local file
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: correct just empty space
<Omarian> PhinnFort: avi that is. do i need to restart
<PhinnFort> Omarian: hmm, no, shouldn't
<neighborlee> ok wait sorry
<PhinnFort> Omarian: have you installed the extra codecs?
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- sounds like your install of Adept is broken then
<Omarian> PhinnFort: no. which ones am i looking for?
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: a icon yes.but it does not seem tobe right clickable or anythiing
<pablo_> vuelobajo
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: def. no arrow
<Omarian> PhinnFort: are they the same as mplayer ones?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: no
<PhinnFort> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- what does the icon look like to you?
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: kde  gear
<PhinnFort> Omarian: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- you sure you're in Adept Manager?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: it should install the codecs for you
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: yes im using adept installer
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- ah, that's why. Adept Installer isn't the same as Adept Manager
<Omarian> PhinnFort: have that enabled. still cannot play it. what am i missing?
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: ah ok ic      LOL
<neighborlee> sigh
<PhinnFort> Omarian: can you run codeine in a konsole, and then paste the output to a pastebin?
<PhinnFort> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<HiHo> hello ppl, just downloaded kubuntu 7.10 a few days ago and installed it... now adept is telling me that there is a new distribution version available. ???
<Dragnslcr> neighborlee- yeah, I don't see anything in Installer that shows a version. I pretty much always use the Manager, so I guess I never noticed it
<Dragnslcr> HiHo- known issue. You can ignore it
<dave> How do I change kde login passwd?
<neighborlee> Dragnslcr: ok gotcha thx
<sven_> HiHo, Just had the same thing.. small bug, is known, and will be fixed soon
<sven_> HiHo, thats what they told me anyway
<HiHo> k, thanks Dragnslcr :)
<HiHo> thx sven_ :)
<PhinnFort> dave: look for user management under system settings
<dave> PhinnFort: cheers
<Dragnslcr> Now someone fix my sound system
<sven_> HiHo, ' welcome...
<Omarian> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41757/
<kreib> ust installed fb in kubuntu 7.10, only blank screen after login, with a bar at bottom to switch workspaces, what is wrong?
<kreib> fb=fluxbox
<PhinnFort> Omarian: it looks okay
<stdin> kreib: right click the
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's fluxbox.
<Omarian> Phinnfort: maybe i just need to restart??
<PhinnFort> Omarian: you don't have another video file to test?
<PhinnFort> Omarian: you could try
<kreib> yeah, right click doesnt work either....
<Omarian> PhinnFort: i will look
<stdin> kreib: try installing the suggested packages: Suggests: fluxconf, fbpager, fbdesk
<kreib> stdin: all installed already
<miles_> helllllo?
<kreib> some conf files need to edit for fluxbox ?
<Dragnslcr> Is there any way to find out what process may have a lock on the sound system?
<Omarian> PhinnFort: tried a different file. No luck.
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay, not real impressed by kde4 at first look
<HiHo> never had an os run as good as 7.10 does on my laptop... everything just "works" beautifully. nice job kubuntu team! :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> as i had, well, nothing.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i had a bottom panel with a clock on it
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: there's no point running it yet
<BonesolTeraDyne> Daisuke_Laptop: You mean you didn't even have a kicker bar?
<Daisuke_Laptop> JohnFlux: that's what i thought.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i had the kicker bar (though i don't think it's kicker anymore, i dunno)
<Daisuke_Laptop> while i had the bar, it just sat there.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i had a poorly-thought-out menu in the top left for plasmoids that popped out (roughly, i might add) when i moused over it...  i don't see how they can really call it a beta yet, this is still alpha to me :(
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: the menu was redone - it's in the top right now and a bit better
<BonesolTeraDyne> I might still install it, though, just to help with bug hunting.
<BonesolTeraDyne> Here's a good question. Can anyone suggest a good KDE MOO\MUD client?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i had no kmenu at all, no way of launching any apps other than what was there in the plasmoids :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> BonesolTeraDyne: konsole.
<HiHo> question: what's the best version of windows to "emulate" in wine
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: I think the menu was added today
<Daisuke_Laptop> HiHo: none, Wine Is Not An Emulator
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: or will be added today
<abe> someone having problem with printing from kpdf?
<HiHo> thus the quotes lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> JohnFlux: then how is this even remotely a beta?
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: because the libraries are pretty much done
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: it's a beta for app developers
<Daisuke_Laptop> i thought beta was usable, but the bugs haven't been ironed out yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> ahh
<BonesolTeraDyne> HiHo: Win XP or Win 98, depending on how old the program is
<Daisuke_Laptop> that makes sense
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: you are not the target audience here :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> it would appear so :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was thinking beta as in end-user beta
<HiHo> thanks BonesolTeraDyne, i think i'll use xp then :)
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: the desktop was one of the last things to be done
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: since it relies on pretty much everything else
<krisbuntu> should my adept manager say full upgrade, if I have already upgraded 7.04 to 7.10
<Daisuke_Laptop> well thank you for clearing that up :)
<JohnFlux> Daisuke_Laptop: :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> krisbuntu: known bug, yadda yadda, should be fixed soon
<RabidDog> I don't know if this is even a Kubuntu question... Is a 'Tarbull' archive usable with Kubuntu?  ... and how would I work with it if that's applicable.
<kreib> where can I get fluxbox-generate_menu ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> tar ball
<Daisuke_Laptop> .tar.gz?
<krisbuntu> daisuke: ah.. what should I do, or need to do?  Can't download anything now using adept.
<Daisuke_Laptop> krisbuntu: not sure, i stopped using adept long ago
<Daisuke_Laptop> because of dumb things like that
<BonesolTeraDyne> Daisuke_Laptop: So you use aptitude?
<RabidDog> well first of all, can't find where it downloaded to...
<llarsson> did only ubuntu and NOT kubuntu bundle with compiz fusion?
<kreib> gz
<Daisuke_Laptop> BonesolTeraDyne: actually i prefer synaptic if i need a gui, otherwise it's apt-get
<Daisuke_Laptop> !compiz | llarsson
<ubotu> llarsson: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kudar> how can you tell if mac80211 module is running?
<llarsson> thank you, were uncertain since the install had a few problems
<krisbuntu> well... at least I know it isn't me... this is a fresh system (trying out kubuntu to see if I like it).
<RabidDog> It was supposed to download to the home folder... but 'no joy' finding it
<krisbuntu> Seems better than mandriva (which I have been using)
<krisbuntu> might try dl'ing the actual 7.10 install disk and try again (instead of 7.04 and upgrading like I did)
<HiHo> krisbuntu, i had that happen... i just decided to let it try the upgrade. it failed, rolled back changes and adept is working fine.
<Daisuke_Laptop> krisbuntu: it's actually pretty nice, for an end-user system :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> quite nice, in fact
<krisbuntu> I like it... mandy 2006 was good, but then things just got complicated.
<HiHo> krisbuntu, "(instead of 7.04 and upgrading like I did)" <<< sorry didn't see that
<Daisuke_Laptop> RabidDog: downloading software?
<krisbuntu> or, should I just stick with 7.04 for awhile?
<HiHo> i installed from 7.10 dvd
<RabidDog> trying to yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> krisbuntu: try letting it upgrade
<jarn> My installation is stuck at 2%, "Configuring libslang2", and has been for three days.
<Daisuke_Laptop> RabidDog: just out of curiosity, what program?
<RabidDog> Frostwire
<[ifr0g]> Where do i download the emerald themes ?
<chuso> hi :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i could have sworn they provided debs
<[ifr0g]> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> [ifr0g]: ask in #compiz-fusion
<krisbuntu> okay... gonna boot into the other system and give it a dl'd now :)
<krisbuntu> Thanks for confirming that I did nothing wrong.
<krisbuntu> (always a possibility)
<[ifr0g]> Daisuke_Laptop, k .tx
<BonesolTeraDyne> krisbuntu: If you upgrade, beware the "tzdata" package. If it breaks, DON'T remove it. I ended up breaking several things. Thankfully, I had a 7.10 DVD handy.
<tzanger> what is the package amarok needs to be able to play music streams from shoutcast?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I'm having a really weird sudden restart of xorg every once in a while...
<Daisuke_Laptop> RabidDog: one disclaimer: i neither approve of nor support gnutella-based clients.  but...  http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<Daisuke_Laptop> instead of the tarball, get the ubuntu version
<Daisuke_Laptop> that should make your life a lot easier
<BonesolTeraDyne> tzanger: I beleive it depends on the codec they're using for the stream.
<martoya> tzanger: try with libxine-extracodecs
<Daisuke_Laptop> shoutcast tends to be mp3
<tzanger> yeah I think I need the extracodecs one
<tzanger> yeah just ofund that :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> libxine-ffmpeg
<Dragnslcr> Well, looks like my sound is completely broken now
<Dragnslcr> Even KMix shows a blank window
<RabidDog> Daisuke_Laptop: Understood... I take it that the other one just isn't compatible?
<chuso> i'm running gutsy with compiz fusion. When I try ALT+F4 it doesn't work. Is it a bug? Does anybody know how to fix it?  thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> sure, you could use it
<Daisuke_Laptop> but why would you do that when there's a version designed and built for your os?
<chuso> Daisuke_Laptop: are you talking to me? Sorry I dont understand you
<Daisuke_Laptop> no, that was for RabidDog
<chuso> uops! ok :)
<RabidDog> Daisuke_Laptop: Agreed, but right now I'm too noob to know even basic stuff
<RabidDog> so... yeah I'm asking the 'dumb questions' of a 'first day on the clutch' driver
<bobbym> stie cineva rom?
<fadey> Hi,all.I've upgraded to 7.10 and getting a kernel panic: not syncing: VFS Unable to found root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<fadey> is there a workaround for this ?
<[ifr0g]> !svn
<fadey> I can load the machine with the old kernel though
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<[ifr0g]> !find svn
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-svn, libsvn-dev, libsvn-doc, libsvn-java, libsvn-javahl (and 35 others)
 * ScorpKing waves...
<kudar> anyone know why i cant make this file?
<kudar> root@ubuntubox:/home/kudar/Desktop/iwlwifi-1.0.0-1# make
<kudar> Makefile:20:
<[ifr0g]> In what package is the svn command ?
<kudar> Makefile:21: WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<kudar> Makefile:22: If you experience build errors, try
<kudar> Makefile:23: 'make SHELL=/bin/bash'.
<kudar> Makefile:24:
<kudar> Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source'
<kudar> make: *** [compatible/kversion] Error 1
<stdin> !paste | kudar
<ubotu> kudar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> [ifr0g]: subversion probably
<Daisuke_Laptop> RabidDog: there are no dumb questions
<kudar> you guys ever seen my problem?
<kudar> this on a a fresh install
<stdin> kudar: you need to install linux-source-2.6.22
<Daisuke_Laptop> and set your shell to bash
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<sven_> I just tried to install ndis with adept, but with a mounted ISO file (disk is normally needed for this, dont ask me why).. it kept giving errors, asking for the disk while it wasdownloading other packages anyway.. then adept crashed.. now, when I try to install ndis again, it keeps crashing on me :( Could anybody help me fix this? I cant use wireless without it!
<RabidDog> Daisuke_Laptop: It keep wanting  to open Kate at end of d/l.  No idea how to handle the file.
<kudar> stdin: where can i find linux-source?
<Dragnslcr> Just rebooted, and KMix still shows an empty window. alsamixer says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<stdin> kudar: you then need to unbzip2 it and link it from '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source'
<Daisuke_Laptop> save it to disk instead
<stdin> kudar: I just told you the package name
<kudar> oh
<kudar> its not in add or remove
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is why i don't like unsupported debs
<kudar> but isin package manger
<ScorpKing> sven_: what is the error you get?
<Daisuke_Laptop> kudar: get used to the command line
<kudar> are pms allowed in this channel?
<sven_> ScorpKing, none.. it crashes severely.. I get the KDE crash handler, which can not formulate a backtrace
<stdin> kudar: pms?
<kudar> stdin: private msgs
<kudar> in irc
<ScorpKing> sven_: if you use konsole it will most likely display error messages. also check the logs for errors. it helps to know what is wrong. :P
<kudar> am i allowed to msg you
<kudar> or no
<stdin> kudar: it's a message to the user, it's not in the channel (always ask before you /msg somwone)
<stdin> *someone
<kudar> ya
<kudar> can i /msg you
<kudar> heh
<stdin> for?
<tehk_> Anyone know how to remove all the entry box history for konqueror?
<kudar> not sure on syntax for linking what you wanted me to
<stdin> kudar: then it's best to ask here, as I may not be around for much longer (23:44 here)
<stdin> "ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link"
<jarn> debconf segfaulted while I was upgrading to Gutsy and now the upgrade is stuck - what should I do?
<RabidDog> Daisuke_Laptop: Message at end of d/l is "The file is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file'
<ScorpKing> tehk_: i see /home/me/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/konq_history - not sure if that's it.
<Dragnslcr> jarn- I had that problem too. I just closed the upgrade and did sudo apt-get -f upgrade from a console
<kudar> stdin: what is it that i need to unbzip2?
<stdin> kudar: "cd /usr/src ; sudo tar xf linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2"
<stdin> kudar: then "sudo ln -s linux-source-2.6.22 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source"
<kudar> stdin: i installed it from package manager
<kudar> stdin: not command line
<stdin> kudar: yes, I know. but you need to run those commands
<sven_> ScorpKing, Full of shame I have to admit that I don't know how to do that in console.. Im spoiled with adept manager ;)
<damentz> craigevil: fancy meeting you in here ;)
<ScorpKing> !aptfix | sven_
<ubotu> sven_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jarn> Dragnslcr: And did it work?
<ScorpKing> sven_: start with that. maybe it will get you going.
<sven_> ScorpKing, that was the common solution yeah... I'll try that one.. thanks!
<Dragnslcr> jarn- I had to apt-get upgrade a few times to get everything, but it seems to have worked for the most part
<sven_> !aptfix
<Minataku> Heh, my Macintosh Classic with the MAXED OUT RAM (4MB) takes a long time to pass the memory test
<Minataku> lol
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sven_> cool... just to try.. :)
<ScorpKing> sven_: np ;)
<jarn> Dragnslcr: Okay., thanks.
<sven_> ScorpKing, great.. apt-get install did not give ANY error at all..
<ScorpKing> sven_: lol. i prefer doing things from the konsole. that way you always know what's going on. :D
<rob> is there a nice meta-package for kde4 now for kubuntu or do we still have to follow the directions found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php?
<WaltzingAlong> rob: there is a nice metapackage for it and yes you still follow those instructions
<rob> WaltzingAlong, so the nice meta-package is in that repo?
<kudar> stdin: im getting the same error. /source is in red. and i cant cd to it
<kudar> stdin: Kernel Makefile not found at '/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source
<stdin> kudar: make sure you put the right directory in the ln command
<kudar> stdin: i copy and pasted what you told me to put
<stdin> rob: no meta-package, that's an idea tho
<oscar-aj> en español
<oscar-aj> please
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> rob: are you using gutsy? then no need to add the repository listed there
 * rob notes that it says "for i386", are there amd46 packages available too?
<rob> WaltzingAlong, yes I'm using gutsy
<kudar> stdin: ln -s linux-source-2.6.22 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source  is what i put
<Dragnslcr> "lsmod | grep snd" lists nothing. How do I figure out what module (that was installed yesterday) I need to add?
<kudar> in the 2.6.22-generic folder there is source in red
#kubuntu 2007-10-23
<kudar> i cant cd to it though
<kudar> it says it doesn't exist
<stdin> kudar: make sure you run that after tar and in the /usr/src directory
<WaltzingAlong> rob: and you might just as well follow the beta3 instructions
<rob> WaltzingAlong, do you know of a link?
<WaltzingAlong> rob:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<rob> WaltzingAlong, thanks :)
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: do you know the name of the module? sudo modprobe <module> will load it. if it works add it to /etc/moduls so it's loaded at startup.
<stdin> rob: the i386 packages are on kubuntu.org for Edgy, they are in universe for gutsy (with amd64 packages)
<kudar> stdin: i did. and where does /usr/src come in to this?
<rob> stdin, yeah following the link above, so there are amd64 packages which is good :D
<stdin> kudar: because that's the place the archive of the source goes
 * rob wonders if kde4 is socks-nocking-off better then kde3 yet
<stdin> rob: almost :p
<rob> stdin, awesome.. I used to use Kde a long time ago and was hoping Kde4 might convince me to convert back :)
<kudar> stdin: is this missing something
<kudar> stdin: ln -s linux-source-2.6.22 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source
<stdin> rob: it will be great, but it's not great right now
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: lshw | less and look for multimedia. it will show you what device you have.
<stdin> rob: not the packages anyway, from svn it's nice
<Dragnslcr> ScorpKing- name of the module is what I'm trying to remember. It's an onboard nVidia sound chip
<kudar> oh, not it isnt
<Dragnslcr> ScorpKing- MCP55, to be specific
<kudar> in the lib/modules/generic folder it says 'source' requires arguments
<kudar> stdin: ^---
<kudar> its like im trying to put a link somewhere that doesn't exist
<kudar> so you put a link in the archive of the source?
<stdin> kudar: try "sudo ln -fs linux-source-2.6.22 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source"
<stdin> or "sudo ln -fs /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22 /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source"
<kudar> stdin: THAT WORKED@!#$
<stdin> good
<kudar> stdin: what was the difference?
<kudar> f?
<stdin> -f forces it, overwrites a link that was already there
<kudar> ok now here is the question
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: does lsmod | grep mcp scow anything usefull? also run sudo updatedb and then locate mcp | grep .so and see if you can find the module.
<ScorpKing> show*
<kudar> stdin: now that i  built the module. how do i know where to install the module
<kudar> or will 'make install' take care of that for me
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: good luck. i have to go.
<stdin> "sudo make install" will
<smax> hi
<ScorpKing> nite guys! have fun. ;)
<smax> whats a nice bit-torrent program ?
<aj_> ktorrent
<vzduch> smax: define 'nice'
<kudar> stdin:
<kudar> Don't forget to copy firmware to your hotplug's firmware directory
<kudar> and have the hotplug tools in place.
<kudar> wtf
<smax> vzduch: you know... nice
<stdin> kudar: I'm guessing it means /lib/firmware/2.6.22-14-generic/
<kudar> stdin: what do i put in there?
<stdin> what it said, you're the one compiling whatever it is you're compiling
<stdin> README and INSTALL files make a good read
<scheater6> smax: well, I personally like the fact that Ktorrent is so well integrated into KDE.
<user_> всем привет, кто может подсказать как в kopete отключить передачу уведомлений о наборе текста и отправку сообщдений по Ентеру
<kudar> stdin: readme and install are not helping
<kudar> stdin:
<kudar> compatible/iwl4965.ko compatible/iwl3945.ko (s) installed into:
<kudar>         /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<kudar> shit
<kudar> i didn't mean to do that
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !ru | user_
<ubotu> user_: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<aj_> hey, can someone help me with my sound missing and/or kopete crashing when i try to connect to msn?(this happened after i installed gutsy gibbon)
<WaltzingAlong> user_:
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<aj_> thanks
<kudar> stdin: should i put iwl4965.ko into lib/firmware/s.6.22-14-generic?
<stdin> kudar: no, .ko is a module, it get's installed with "sudo make install"
<kudar> stdin: it tells me to install the firmware in /lib/firmware
<kudar> stdin: but i don tknow what it is it wants me to put in there
<kudar> the folder i untarred?
<stdin> kudar: would there be any .ucode files in there somewhere?
<kudar> ya but im not to that step yet
<stdin> well, that's the firmware
<kudar> it wants me to wget the ucode file
<kudar> ok
<stdin> and that firmware/module is in gutsy already
<kudar> im a noob man... maybe im misinterpreting it
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> can someone tell me how I can install firefox ?
<stdin> gribouille: open Adept Manager (KMenu -> System > Adept) and install the package called "firefox"
<dedi> can i modify the keymapping of a special keyboard (only numbad keyboard)?
<gribouille> stdin: but it is greyed. I can't select it
<stdin> gribouille: then try opening konsole and do "sudo apt-get install firefox" (if there is an error then post it to the pastebin site linked in the topic)
<gribouille> stdin:
<gribouille> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gribouille> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gribouille> is only available from another source
<Alloosh> hi guys, I just installed windows application using wine, where can I open it, where is program files located>
<Alloosh> ?
<MurielGodoi_> Alloosh: ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<gribouille> stdin: aby idea ?
<stdin> gribouille: ok, open adept again, then go to Adept > Manage Repositories  and mark all the boxes on the 1st tab, then it should be installable
<kudar> stdin: it tells me to use cp command
<kudar> stdin: cp command not found
<stdin> not "cp command", the "cp" command
<gribouille> stdin: I selected everything except source code
<stdin> gribouille: that's ok, it should ask to reload the package cache, say yes then it should be available
<Dragnslcr> Anyone else using a sound card/chip that uses the snd_hda_intel module in 7.10? It looks like the module is in a different location now, and modprobe can't load it
<gribouille> stdin: is it possible to reload the package cache from the command line ?
<yonkeltron> so, i have this issue with sleep...it goes down and comes up fine from sleep. the issue is that i've set my lid to be the switch for it to know to sleep and it only goess down for sleep the first time the lid is closed. after that, when i close the lid it stays on but turns off the screen. however, if i log out of X and log back in, it will restart the pattern of sleep-once and then don't
<stdin> gribouille: it is, but you can do it from adept manually to, by clicking Fetch Updates. the command line way is "sudo apt-get update"
<ove> good night from denmark to all of you here...
<gribouille> stdin: ok, thanks. just a little problem : the version of firefox I got is 2.0.0.6, while the latest firefox vresion is 2.0.0.8
<stdin> gribouille: that's the latest version in the repositories, a newer version may be releases sometime
<gribouille> stdin: are available packages quite recent or not ?
<vzduch> gribouille: at least you have 2.0.0.6, my Fedora 7 still runs on 2.0.0.5  o0
<galathal1on> eth0:avah <--- what is avah?
<gribouille> vzduch: and opensuse has 2.0.0.8
<stdin> galathal1on: avahe
<galathal1on> stdin: ?
<stdin> gribouille: some packages are newer than others, most are more stable than new
<stdin> galathalion: it helps if you don't change your nick when you want me to reply
<galathalion> sry :>
<gribouille> stdin: are ubuntu packages more recent than debian packages ?
<vzduch> gribouille: openSUSE is brandnew
<BluesKaj> don't think there's much of a diff between the latest FF versions , other than plugging vulnerabilities running in windows
<stdin> galathalion: avahi (not avahe) is the new name for zeroconf, it lets you participate in a network with no DHCP and no static addresses
<vzduch> (well, Gutsy is too, but at the time of feature-freeze Firefox was 2.0.0.6, I guess
<vzduch> )
<stdin> gribouille: ubuntu uses packages from debian unstable, then modifies some a bit
<gribouille> stdin: so, they should be fairly recent
<fluffman> yeah running a FF that's two versions behind is kinda :P
<stdin> gribouille: yeah, there are certain rules about when a package can be updated. but generally you won't find a package more than a couple months out of date from the latest release
<galathalion> stdin: how did it happen?
<galathalion> stdin: never seen it before
<stdin> galathalion: it happens when you get no offers from DHCP
<BluesKaj> fluffman, don't think you'd even notive the diff
<BluesKaj> notice
<fluffman> true
<galathalion> stdin: ok thnx
<BluesKaj> early adopters think it's so cool , stability is more important IMO
<TheDude> how do you get restricted formats?
<BluesKaj> anyway ...konq is my browser of choice now
<fluffman> ACK! Konqueror!  >:[
<BluesKaj> !restricted formats | TheDude
<ubotu> TheDude: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fluffman> I can't get used to it
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<BluesKaj> i didn't like it at first either , but it's so stable and safe
<fluffman> I guess I didn't play around in it much
<WaltzingAlong> consistency is fairness
<fluffman> but without adblock + noscript, it's going to take a lot to beat Firefox
<BluesKaj> yeah, it takes a bit of tweaking and fooling around to get it right
<BluesKaj> konq has adblock
<angasule> I did aptitude search vdrift and only vdrift-data shows up, it suggests vdrift but it's not in the repos!?
<fluffman> BluesKaj: does it have per-site javascript options?
<vzduch> !info vdrift
<ubotu> Package vdrift does not exist in gutsy
<Not_Sure> In Kate, is it possible to increase font size by holding Ctrl and moving mouse wheel up or down?
<BluesKaj> yes i beleive so, in the the browser ID options
<angasule> !info vdrift-data
<ubotu> Package vdrift-data does not exist in gutsy
<angasule> btw, I'm in feisty :)
<fluffman> awesome, I'm going to check it out now
<angasule> Not_Sure: isn't it faster to try it out than to come here and ask? :?
<Not_Sure> angasule; I appreciate your help
<Not_Sure> In Kate, is it possible to increase font size by holding Ctrl and moving mouse wheel up or down?
<Not_Sure> Perhaps it is possible to enable this feature by altering some general KDE parameters?
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: other than asking here (too quickly, might i add) what have you tried?
<fluffman> BluesKaj: ah, that's nice.  Now if it could sync up my bookmarks with Firefox (which I use at work on my thumbdrive in windows), I would use it at home
<fluffman> esp. since firefox has started eating a gig of ram overnight :-\
<BluesKaj> fluffman, check the javascript options on domain
<Not_Sure> I would highly commend those who would be so kind an answer my question. Thank You in advance.
<Alloosh> hi, how come clam updates are not working any more?
<fluffman> yeah I found that, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> good
<Not_Sure> Again, my problem is that I would like to use KDE's Kate (and/or other applications) to be able to use Ctrl button and mouse wheel. This is a common Windows feature so I would like to be able to implement this feature in KDE.
<Not_Sure> Ctrl + mouse wheel should produce zoom in/out effect
<Not_Sure> I cordially thank everybody willing to help me
<Alloosh> Not_Sure: it does with KDE and GNOME
<BluesKaj> mousewheel will switch tabs in konversation
<Dragnslcr> It looks like the module for my sound chip moved from /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko to /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko in the new kernel, and modprobe can't find it. Any suggestions?
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: i have not seen this happen in ms notepad
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: do you have linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic installed?
<gribouille> how can I install apache ?
<martoya> Dragnslcr: try load with: insmod -f  /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<WaltzingAlong> gribouille: aptitude install apache ?
<Not_Sure> WaltzingAlong: notepad2 in Windows is capable of that functionality
<fluffman> Not_Sure: you can change the fonts size in kate by going to settings > configure > fonts & colors
<gribouille> Package apache is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<gribouille> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<gribouille> is only available from another source
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: if you want ms windows ...
<Not_Sure> fluffman: I am aware of the font size feature in Kate, however, I am looking for a keyboard shortcut such as ctrl+mouse wheel
<gribouille> where can I get apache from ?
<Not_Sure> WaltzingAlong: notepad2 in Windows implements that shortcut
<WaltzingAlong> gribouille: aptitude install apache ?  ah best search for it aptitude search apache
<fluffman> why would you need that in a text editor?  everything is using the same font...just set it and forget it :-\
<WaltzingAlong> gribouille: how about package apache2
<fluffman> sorry, I don't know of anything else
<Not_Sure> Perhaps I ought to rephrase my question: what is the best text editor for programming that is available under KDE?
<WaltzingAlong> vi / emacs here they come
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: kate/settings/configure shortcuts/ then you can define a key or combination thereof for in/decreasing the font size
<angasule> WaltzingAlong: he wants an editor, not an OS
<Lars_G> What's the name of gutsy's kde theme and icon theme etc? I think it wasn't applied correctly
<fluffman> if you want a notepad replacement (and then some), go with kate
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<fluffman> otherwise vi is great
<Not_Sure> fluffman: what does vi stand for and what is the 'apt-get' command to install it?
<gribouille> WaltzingAlong: aptitude search apache yields p   apache2
<fluffman> !vi
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<WaltzingAlong> !info apache2 | gribouille
<ubotu> gribouille: apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-3build1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 92 kB
<angasule> actually, vim is great, vi is a bit too old
<fluffman> Not_Sure: sudo apt-get install vim
<WaltzingAlong> gribouille: so install apache2
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- I don't have that installed, no
<fluffman> I personally use nano from the command line because it's easy :D
<gribouille> is there an equivalent of the service command in ubuntu ?
<sven_> Hi there! I used kubuntu 7.04 with my dell d620 laptop with ndiswrapper to control my broadcomm network card.. No problems at all. Now I just installed a fresh 7.10 install, and Im trying the same trick, but my wifi network card is not working :(
<sven_> ndiswrapper tells me the driver is loaded ok
<sven_> /var/log/messages shows me that ndiswrapper loaded ok
<sven_> but I dont see the wifi light :(
<fluffman> Not_Sure: also, there are little magnifying glasses at the top of kate on the toolbar with a + and - sign...these will enlarge or shrink your font sizes
<WaltzingAlong> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<fluffman> sven_: use the restricted drivers manager
<Not_Sure> WaltzingAlong: I have attempted to assign my shortcut using 'Configure shortcuts' menu in Kate. However, my mouse wheel button is not recognized. What would you recommend?
<fluffman> that worked for me with bcm43xx
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: i would recommend using a text editor for editing text
<fluffman> lol @ WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: following that, grab the source to kate, hack away
<WaltzingAlong> at or with :D
<sven_> fluffman, Tried that, didnt work.. Whenever I try to install the driver that kubuntu tells me with the restricted manager, a new window pops up and that window is frozen.. cant select anything..
<sven_> It does specify a file  though
<Not_Sure> WaltzingAlong: where would I be able to download Kate's source code?
<sven_> I downloaded the file manually, but where do I install it???
<fluffman> sven_: I have no idea beyond that
<fluffman> actually, it worked for me in Ubuntu, and I haven't tried it in Kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Not_Sure: from apt? apt-get source kate i think
<sven_> fluffman, it worked perfectly for me in 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> sven_: fresh install or upgrade from 7.04?
<sven_> WaltzingAlong, there is no explanation for 7.10, only for 7.04 and below
<fluffman> I've got to go
<fluffman> good luck sven_
<fluffman> :D
<aj_> ok, got kopete fixed, can someone give me a pointer or two on what to do with my sound(disappeared after gutsy install)
<stdin> !away > fluff|away
<Dragnslcr> aj_- what sound card/chip?
<sven_> WaltzingAlong, fresh install
<sven_> fluff|away, thanks!
<stdin> Not_Sure: kate is in kdebase, so to get kate's source it'll download kdebase (big package)
<aj_> i'm pretty sre its integrated with my motherboard(amd turion 64 x2 TL 50)
<Not_Sure> stdin: I have just downloaded kdebase. However, I am uncertain of its location on my harddrive. Could you help me?
<aj_> kmixer worked with it fine on fiesty fawn, but now cant seem to find it
<CPrompt^> anyone get Kopete to work with GoogleTalk?
<WaltzingAlong> CPrompt^: yes
<Dragnslcr> aj_- sudo lshw | more
<stdin> Not_Sure: it'll be in the same directory you ran apt-get from
<Dragnslcr> aj_- look for "multimedia"
<CPrompt^> WaltzingAlong : care to share?
<stdin> CPrompt^: it does: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<muchanic> Not_Sure - if you used apt-get source at the console it'll be in the current directory
<Not_Sure> muchanic and stdin: I thank you
<CPrompt^> stdin : that's what I did and it says "Host not found"???
<stdin> CPrompt^: I used those settings to configure my kopete Server: talk.google.com  Port: 5223
<aj_> Dragnslcr: nVidia MCP51 hi-def audi
<CPrompt^> stdin : yep.  That's what I have.  "Host not found" though
<aj_> i guess its on my video card
<stdin> CPrompt^: same settings works here
<CPrompt^> stdin : bummer.  not sure why mine isn't working
<Spork> Umm... How do Install flash playerin firefox?
<WaltzingAlong> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dragnslcr> aj_- it's onboard audio. I have an MCP55
<aj_> but why is kmixer not finding it?
<Dragnslcr> aj_- I think this is the problem- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.22/+bug/131577
<Dragnslcr> aj_- it seems like the module got moved to a different directory in 7.10, and now modprobe can't find it
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: but did you install the package I asked about?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- yup, didn't include that module
<crimsun> sure it does
<Dragnslcr> aj_- here's a forum topic that may be about the same problem- http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087802.0
<aj_> k, thanks
<CPrompt^> stdin : nevermind.  imma idiot.  i was using talk.gmail.com DOH!  it's working :)
<crimsun> crimsun@Box.pts/1.~.[0].% dlocate snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic: /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/updates/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: that's the proper location for the updated (1.0.15rc3) version
<WaltzingAlong> CPrompt^: first reaction: it is broken. second reaction: i broke it
<tjodalv> exit
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: after installing the package that I mentioned, what happens when you `sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel`?
<Spork> It wot workiee
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- same problem
<Dragnslcr> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel    FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: please execute `sudo depmod -e`
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- still the same error
<Dragnslcr> (after trying modprobe again)
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: `modinfo snd-hda-intel`   -> pastebin
<Dragnslcr> modinfo snd-hda-intel   modinfo: could not find module snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: dpkg -l linux-\*-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<Dragnslcr> ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-386 2.6.22.4-14.9  Non-free Linux 2.6.22 modules on 386
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: err, -386?  No wonder.
<Barbaros> join perl
<Barbaros> hi guys
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- done
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: now, modinfo snd-hda-intel|grep ^file
<Dragnslcr> modinfo: could not find module snd-hda-intel
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: dpkg -L linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)|grep hda
<Dragnslcr> Nothing
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: dpkg -l linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<Spork> flashplayer-installer can not be found T_T
<crimsun> Spork: use flashplugin-nonfree if you're on i386
<Spork> i386?
<Dragnslcr> ii  linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-386 2.6.22-14.10   Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.22 on i386
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/updates/sound/pci/hda
<crimsun> Spork: non-amd64, non-ppc, non-sparc, non-xbox, non-ia64, etc.
<Spork> ohh.
<coreymon77> Spork: does your computer have a intel processor
<Dragnslcr> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 381752 2007-10-15 14:46 snd-hda-intel.ko
<Spork> uhh...yeah why?
<coreymon77> Spork: then its 1386
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: looks fine.  Run `sudo depmod -e`
<coreymon77> Spork: aka x86
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- done. Still can't find the module
<Spork> ok! ...?
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/updates/sound/pci/hda
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/updates/ doesn't exist
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: err, did you install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-386?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<richard> hello all, I'm in the middle of trying to get/install apache2.  I tried using the command: "sudo apt-get install apache2" in the terminal window and i received the following error: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dragnslcr> Doesn't look like it really has any files in it
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: apt-get --reinstall install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<richard> and another error: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dragnslcr> richard- do you have Adept open?
<richard> ya i do :-/
<richard> i just noticed this now :-)
<kudar> anyone know why i would only be pulling down 229 kb/s on wireless?
<kudar> i have up to date drivers
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- done. Still the same
<WaltzingAlong> kudar: using a 104 wep key?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- Adept says that there are only a couple doc files in that package
<kudar> waltz: not using any security at the moment
<kudar> windows flies
<kudar> kubuntu creeps
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- and /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/updates/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko does exist
<kudar> i have tried new drivers
<coreymon77> kudar: are you nuts?
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: what is `uname -r`?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- -386
<kudar> corey: i am testing
<coreymon77> kudar: it doesnt matter what os you use, your network still should be encrypted
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: then /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/updates/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko isn't relevant.  Note that 2.6.22-14-generic != 2.6.22-14-386
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- think just copying the file would work?
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: no
<kudar> corey: its easier to test without encryption when you are changing wifi utilites
<sayers> Hiya! Any reason why Kopete seems to be crashing?
<coreymon77> sayers: its a known bug
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: have you rebooted?
<coreymon77> sayers: being worked on as we speak
<sayers> coreymon77: Well that's good :s
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- did you happen to look at the Launchpad link I mentioned a while ago? It seems like a lot of people are having problems
<sayers> Beats being a bug that's only me coreymon77 :)
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- not since you started helping me, no. I rebooted an hour or two earlier though
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: we can't diagnose that issue until we get that module loaded.
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: please reboot
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- mkay, back in a couple minutes
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<WaltzingAlong> sayers:
<sayers> WaltzingAlong: think it will be in the respos soon?
<WaltzingAlong> sayers: it may already be in gutsy-proposed
<coreymon77> WaltzingAlong: already being address
<MilesG> Dr_willis: hey did you compile conky from source?
<WaltzingAlong> coreymon77: what more work is there for it?
<MilesG> has anyone compiled conky from source in here?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- done (obviously)
<coreymon77> WaltzingAlong: is it fixed?
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: lsmod|grep ^snd_
<WaltzingAlong> sure
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- nothing
<crimsun> please download the troubleshooting script from http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, and attach output (a URL) from the script
<crimsun> ^ Dragnslcr
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- http://pastebin.ca/746181
<sthasthastjh> i got a problem
<sthasthastjh> How can i uninstal GNOME?
<rcg1984> i'm in the middle of trying to test out if i installed php correctly.  The help document specified: "ou can save the content in a file phpinfo.php and place it under DocumentRoot directory of Apache2 Web server."  Do i save the file to: /etc/apache2?
<Daisuke_Ido> unless you're pressed for diskspace, there's little reason to, honestly...
<Dragnslcr> rcg1984- no, that's the configuration directory
<Daisuke_Ido> !purekde | sthasthastjh, I'm not sure how much I trust this, but:
<ubotu> sthasthastjh, I'm not sure how much I trust this, but:: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rcg1984> Dragnslcr: oh
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: interesting.  sudo apt-get --reinstall alsa-base linux-sound-base
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: interesting.  sudo apt-get --reinstall install alsa-base linux-sound-base
<Dragnslcr> rcg1984- you can get the DocumentRoot from Apache's config. It's usually somewhere under /var/www
<sthasthastjh> ok, ty
<rcg1984> Dragnslcr: ok
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- done
<rcg1984> Dragnslcr: I'm one step further to testing this out.  I'm in the www directory but it's apparent that I can save.
<rcg1984> i can't*
<lavacano201014> rcg1984: sudo chmod 777 /your/www/dir
<Dragnslcr> rcg1984- you may need to use sudo. You usually want web files owned by a special user (sometimes www or www-data)
<lavacano201014> "sudo su www"?
<Dragnslcr> lavacano201014- that would be a bit of a security problem, but go for it
<lavacano201014> Dragnslcr: heh
<MilesG> rcg1984: my apache install has www-data as the usre
<MilesG> has anyone compiled conky from source in here?
<lavacano201014> conky...?
<rcg1984> Dragnslcr: I'm using Bluefish to create php files and save them, is there anyway to add another user to the owners list?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- want me to run the alsa-info script again?
<lavacano201014> rcg1984: add the user to the www-data group
<rcg1984> lavacano201014: ok will do
<lavacano201014> then "sudo chmod 77? /your/www/dir"
<Dragnslcr> rcg1984- never used Bluefish, so I dunno. Might be easiest to save the files to your home directory and then move/chown them afterwards
<lavacano201014> replace the ? with whatever chmod digit you want
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: no, just modprobe snd-hda-intel
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- nope, still can't find it
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: can't find that file still?
<rob_> hi
<bobbyd> How can I change my bootsplash from kubuntu back to ubuntu?
<bobbyd> oops, wrong channel :)
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- I'm checking locate again
<pillowpants> whats a good file encryption program?
<pillowpants> im just looking to encrypt a few folders
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: no, use find
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) -name 'snd-hda-intel.ko'
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- nothing
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: is / mounted read-only?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- I wouldn't think so
<genjix> hi!
<crimsun> Dragnslcr: and you're still running -386?
<asasasas> Hi
<Dragnslcr> Yep
<asasasas> I am using Gutsy Gibbon. How can i make a SEARCH without using "Strigi"?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- looks like grub's menu.lst has entries for both -386 and -generic. Maybe the upgrade picked the wrong kernel to be the default in grub?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- I honestly didn't notice it in the boot menu. I always just let it pick the first one on its own
<blackbsd> hi i just installed kubuntu gusty and the desktop effects are not working like they do in ubuntu, any ideas on how to get this working?
<supert0nes> use fusion
<jpwhiting|homepc> hello
<MurielGodoi_> !compiz | blackbsd
<ubotu> blackbsd: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rob> bots
<blackbsd> from the apt tool
<blackbsd> thanks
<jpwhiting> anyone know how I can detect which kernel module I'm missing to use all the features of my motherboard?
<lavacano201014> is excess flood the new netsplit message?
<supert0nes> gotta be
<jpwhiting> ' /proc/cpuinfo only shows one processor, but I have Hyperthreading turned on and it showed 2 with feisty
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- did you catch my last message?
<jpwhiting> and nvidia kernel module also can't find my nvidia pcie video card with gutsy, but it worked with feisty...
<lavacano201014> jpwhiting: your nVidia card said something bad about the kernel module's mother.
<jpwhiting> lavacano201014: probably
<jpwhiting> just wish it would appologize and get over it :)
<lavacano201014> exactly.\
<lavacano201014> damn backslash
<jpwhiting> there used to be separate 386 and smp kernel packages iirc
<jpwhiting> smp being for multiprocessor machines
<jpwhiting> but maybe the 386 kernel has that?
<jpwhiting> or maybe I should just use the -generic kernel?
<carlos> hola
<rcg1984> lavacano201014: I trie doing what you mentioned but i still have no access to write to the www directory
<angasule> !es | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lavacano201014> did you use the chmod?
<rcg1984> i changed the group of www to www-data and added this current account to the www-data group and set the chmod
<Gun_Smoke> we have an offtopic channel for K don't we?
<rcg1984> lavacano201014: i did "sudo chmod 775 /var/www" with out the quotes of course
<hellhound> how do you instal compiz fusion in 7.10 kubuntu?
<kudar> guys wlan0 isn't even showing up in ifconfig
<kudar> how do i get it back
<kudar> says there is no such device
<Yammeh> !compiz:hellhound
<rcg1984> lavacano201014: have any clue as to what I should do now?
<Gun_Smoke> well anyhow.. For some reason I logged out earlier today and couldn't log back in.. It would try, trip and go back to the login window
<lavacano201014> hellhound: the packages are compiz, compizconfig-settings-manager, compiz-kde and emerald
<lavacano201014> rcg1984: youre stuck with "sudo"
<yago> hi
<alethes> can somebody tell me why the kemnu has items like "_: Entries in KMenu: Blah Blah Blah" ?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- I think I found the package I need for the module- linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386
<yago> does anyone can help me with kubuntu 7.10
<alethes> I see strings that are similar in app menus, like in ktorrent for example
<hellhound> lavacano201014: thank yo
<rcg1984> lavacano201014: ?
<Gun_Smoke> yago:  what did you break?
<hellhound> lavacano201014: does it require a restart?
<lavacano201014> hellhound: i dont think so
<yago> my problem is that i'd downloaded the iso, but
<alethes> can somebody tell me why the kmenu has items like "_: Entries in KMenu: Blah Blah Blah" ?
<yago> i dont know if i had burn a CD o can a i use apt-adapter for it
<kudar> how to you force a remove directory?
<alethes> rm -rf
<kudar> what does the r stand for
<alethes> recursive
<kudar> werd
<kudar> thanks
<alethes> it'll remove all the contents
<alethes> np
<alethes> is the menu screwed on the ISO for everybody?
<kudar> no
<alethes> wonder why mine went fubar
<yago> no
<Gun_Smoke>  yago is english your native language?
<sam64> Im having troubles after logging in in the default mode
<yago> no, I'm from Spain sorry...
<sam64> nothing turns on - I cant even use a console
<Gun_Smoke> yago: No problem.
<Gun_Smoke> yago: What do you want to do?  Burn a new Kubuntu CD from ISO?
<yago> Gun_Smoke, how can i install kubuntu 7.10, only using my download?
<yago> no
<sven_> test
<yago> installing new kubuntu 7.10 using only the file iso,
<Gun_Smoke> yago: do you currently have kubuntu?
<sven_> Is it my imagination or is 7.10 having a whole lot more problems than 7.04?? I had almost no trouble with 7.04, but 7.10 is  giving me hell.. I got a long list of problems I just solved, and now I got really bad networking problems (looks like I can forget wifi, the restricted manager simply hangs, ndis is a nogo).. what happened?
<yago> yes i do
<Gun_Smoke> 7.04?
<Dragnslcr> crimsun- thanks for all your help. Finally got it working with that package
<Gun_Smoke> yago: 7.04?
<yago> yes i do
<yago> I have now 7.04
<sven_>  Is it my imagination or is 7.10 having a whole lot more problems than 7.04?? I had almost no trouble with 7.04, but 7.10 is  giving me hell.. I got a long list of problems I just solved, and now I got really bad networking problems (looks like I can forget wifi, the restricted manager simply hangs, ndis is a nogo).. what happened?
<alethes> sven_: yeah, so far I'm less than enthused about 7.10 :/
<yago> and I'd download the iso for 7.10
<Gun_Smoke> yago: Then what you want to do is called a Distro Upgrade.
<Jucato> sven_: can you not repeat the question/complaint every minute?
<Gun_Smoke> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sven_> When I use knetworkmanager to start my wifi its throwing down my eth0 cable network!! Its even removing the configuration of it..
<yago> yes exactly!
<sven_> Jucato, I dont even know what gets posted or not, thats the problem!  My network interface is going on and off every minute here
<Gun_Smoke> yago: Enjoy..
<sven_> right now, I got eth0 up, but knetwork manager does not see any network interfaces anymore...
<kudar> im so sick of my wireless being slow
<kudar> i used intel developmental drivers and it didn't work at all
<kudar> use the stable new ones and its slow as crap
<kudar> i just dont understand
<yago> Gun_Smoke thank you!
<yago> You are my IDOL!
<Gun_Smoke> yago: Your welcome.
<alethes> wonder if that distro upgrade thing ever works heh
<alethes> I try it, it breaks packages, and I just end up reinstalling from an iso
<sam64> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<yago> Gun_Smoke, I have downloaded the iso for kubuntu, and my question is
<yago> I have it burn on a CD o can I use the file without use a CD, using apt-adapter?
<sam64> what is the shortcut to temperaraly leave the GUI?
<Gun_Smoke> yago: I think what you are asking is if you can update uding apt-get from CD not over the network.  Is that correct?
<alethes> sam64: ctrl-alt-F1 - ctrl-alt-F6
<sam64> thanks
<alethes> hmmm suppose I shoulda told him how to get back
<yago> no, if I can update using the file, is that i dont have a cd for burning until tomorrow, that i can buy one
<Gun_Smoke> yago: Yes you must burn it to CD to use the file you downloaded.
<vbgunz> what is the default elevator argument in kubuntu grub? I've had cfq for a very long time. is it cfq? is it better?
<yago> ok, now I undrestand!
<yago> thank you Gun_Smoke
<Gun_Smoke> yago: But if you are using 7.04 you do not need a CD for anything.
<Gun_Smoke> yago: You can just use the update manager.
<yago> why?
<yago> but if i use update manager i need download the same, or no?
<Gun_Smoke> You will download and install all upgrades the same way you download and install updates.  For example when you do sudo apt-get update
<yago> can i expecific a file? for this?
<Gun_Smoke> yago: have you tried asking your question at #ubuntu-es ?
<yago> yes
<Gun_Smoke> No one around..
<yago> and I dont find nothing
<Gun_Smoke> yago:  Ok... hold on..
<yago> anyone sorry ;-(, but Gun_Smoke don't worry, tomorrow i'll buy a CD
<Gun_Smoke> No need to spend money.  This is easy.. You just need some code.
<yago> can i use apt-get /home/yago/Desktop/kubuntu.iso
<yago> or anything like this, I meant expecificand where is file iso?
<Gun_Smoke> yago: No.  have have good network connection?
<alethes> if nothing else, couldn't he mount the ISO and extract the packages for apt?
<yago> yes 300k/s
<yago> but the problem is that that servers are too busy!
<fizzmahon> hey guys just installed compiz but i cant find fusion-icon to switch window managers, where can i find it =) ?
<mohd> fizzmahon: compiz --replace
<mohd> Guys, I have used configure-desktop for 4 virtual desktops, but I am only getting 2. Does anyone know why?
<Gun_Smoke> yago:  So how about getting the kubuntu 7.10 alternated CD and then install from there.  Get the torrent.. it fast
<fizzmahon> mohd: im getting these wierd boxes around all my menu's, any idea what it is?
<mohd> fizzmahon: Hmm. I haven't ever seen weird boxes appear around my menus. Can you get me a screenshot?
<lostnoob> can anyone tell me how to get my wireless card re-enabled? It was working fine until I connected to a wired lan. Ever since my wireless can't be detected.
<fizzmahon> mohd: sure! just a moment
<yago> Gun_Smoke, thank you for your help, but my battery is out in a few min
<yago> thank you my friend!
<Gun_Smoke> Ok... too bad..
<yago> bye!
<andre_> ola
<Gun_Smoke> you need the 7.10 alternate CD to upgrade from CD.. and still need to burn it.
<Gun_Smoke> Sorry I couldn't help more.
<yago> thank you, Gun_Smoke, it is enogh!
<andre_> some brazilian here??
<yago> good luck Gun_Smoke!
<Gun_Smoke> I'll be around tomorrow if you need help same time.
<yago> andre yesterday in Brasil F1 was great!
<yago> I'll see you tomorrow Gun_Smoke!
<andre_> rsrsrs
<Gun_Smoke> addios
<andre_> you see the F1
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come after leaving my computer running it freezes and stays at using 100 % of the CPU and i have to restart X
<yago> hasta luego Gun_Smoke!
<andre_> one question!!!!!
<fizzmahon> mohd: http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/723/boxesrg0.png
<yago> yes  andre, I'll see you tomorrow
<fizzmahon> mohd: and when maximized windows are cut off by the taskbar
<andre_> what i do , to mylinux accept all icons themes???
<andre_> i use kubuntu 7.4
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come after leaving my computer running it freezes and stays at using 100 % of the CPU and i have to restart X
<mohd> Fizzmahon: How exactly did you install compiz?
<dsmith_> AT0M1CB0MB3R: screensaver one?
<lostnoob> can anyone tell me how to get my wireless card re-enabled?
<lostnoob> plz!
<fizzmahon> mohd: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager sexy-python
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AT0M1CB0MB3R: huh?
<dsmith_> AT0M1CB0MB3R: screensaver on?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dsmith_: yeah
<dsmith_> what type of pc?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> like amd?
<dsmith_> desktop or laptop?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> desktop
<dsmith_> whats the size of your vid card?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> like in megs?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> 256
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> its agp
<dsmith_> hmmm mine does that at times
<dsmith_> I have to restart
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> why
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> do you know why
<pestilence> how come kubuntu no longer opens up a window when i put a cd in?
<pestilence> same if i attach an external hd
<pestilence> (gutsy)
<fizzmahon> getting boxes around menus with compiz http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/723/boxesrg0.png any ideas?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dsmith_: do you know what powernowd is
<lavacano201014> !vino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lavacano201014> ah
<lavacano201014> so i must ask the humans
<lavacano201014> what the hell is vino?
<Jucato> vino?
<BluesKaj> err wine , maybe
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just upgraded to gutsy from feisty on a dell latitude d410.  somehow the built in wifi pro/wirless 2200bg isn't working.  but i can see that the ipw2200 module is loaded via dmesg.  any ideas?
<dystopianray> i have ipw2200 and it works without issues, i'm not sure why yours wouldn't be
<jpwhiting> fulat2k: when I upgraded to gutsy my wireless was ra0 with feisty, but now it's wlan0_rename for some reason
<dystopianray> jpwhiting: you can probably adjust a udev rule to fix that naming
<Jucato> whoa! jpwhiting's in here!? O.o
 * Jucato runs for cover
<fulat2k> jpwhiting: hmm.... in feisty it was eth1.  how can i make sure?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i disable DPMS
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Sorry about earlier, I had an emergency here.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: i figured it out
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: dont worry about it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: how do i disable DPMS? if you know....
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: do you know how to disable DPMS?
<Jucato> nope
<jpwhiting> Jucato: why? I'm not going to try to motivate you to get back to kde dev ;-)
<jpwhiting> fulat2k: eth1 was your wireless?
<Jucato> haha :)
<jpwhiting> dystopianray: I hope so
<jpwhiting> it's annoying to have ra0 and wlan0_rename both
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: lol, I don't even know what DPMS is
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> never mind
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lol
<jpwhiting> Jucato: yes, I do read planet every once in awhile
<Jucato> hahah! :P
<jpwhiting> Jucato: are you a kubuntu dev also?
<jpwhiting> or just help other poor souls with issues?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> my problem is that after leaving computer on for an hour or maybe 10 minutes my computer freezes and uses 100% CPU but if i take off all superkaramba themes except one (the CPU monitor) it will stay idle for hours to no end i jsut dont get it i really like the superkaramba themes too ive seen people having the same probem as me on google nobody had a fix what so ever
<Jucato> jpwhiting: half-half... I've written very small patches (the biggest one would probably for d3lphin)....
<jpwhiting> oh
<lespea> g'evening
<dsmith_> karamba is buggy
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dsmith_: that was my problem
<fulat2k> jpwhiting: well, i think it still is.  but i can't get it to scan for any APs
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> is there another program that has widgets like that dsmith_
<fulat2k> jpwhiting: in interfaces, there's eth0, eth1 and the usual lo
<jpwhiting> fulat2k: ah, dunno
<fulat2k> jpwhiting: i remember there's place where i can see where the interfaces are aliased as...
<jpwhiting> fulat2k: in feisty knetworkmanager showed ra0 but it now doesn't show any interfaces at all
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> fulat2k: whats the problem
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> my problem is that after leaving computer on for an hour or maybe 10 minutes my computer freezes and uses 100% CPU but if i take off all superkaramba themes except one (the CPU monitor) it will stay idle for hours to no end i jsut dont get it i really like the superkaramba themes too ive seen people having the same probem as me on google nobody had a fix what so ever
<fulat2k> AT0M1CB0MB3R: wifi used to work in feisty doesn't work in gutsy.  i can see the ipw2200 module is loaded in dmesg.  but in knetworkmanager, it doesn't see any wireless connections.
<jpwhiting> fulat2k: do you have wireless set up to use an AP at home in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so then don't use those SK! widgets
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mneptok: nobody else makes widgets
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mneptok: they look nice any help my theme come together
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mneptok: how do i uninstall superkaramba
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nvm mneptok
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: sudo apt-get autoremove superkaramba
<fulat2k> jpwhiting: nopes.  everything is auto
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: when an open source app does not work the way you want, you have 3 options. - 1. fix it yourself. - 2. file a coherent and salient bug report and track its progress. - 3. don't use that app.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mneptok: whats up with the autoremove
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it will also remove any packages upon which only SK! depends
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> 4.find a fix :]
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: uhh.
<mneptok> AT0M1CB0MB3R: if a fix was findable, don't you think someone would have found it?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mneptok: how d i make konq my defaultfile browser not cappy dolphin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mneptok: i know what your saying
<Jucato> !dolphin | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<needles> does anyone know a good file encryption program with a front end?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: thanks big time
<Jucato> !info kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 454 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<miles_> I need some help with this one-liner,  im trying to see all my running processes and kill a certain one
<miles_> kill | ps ax | grep conky        I want to kill conky
<miles_> but that isnt right, could someone point me in the right direction please
<mneptok> needles: GPG
 * Jucato points to kgpg above
<dsmith_> dolphin is nice
<Jucato> miles_: why not just "killall conky" ?
<mneptok> miles_: how's your regex-fu?
<needles> thanks
<miles_> mneptok: weak
<miles_> Jucato: ah
<mneptok> miles_: then you're not gonna do it on one line :)
<mneptok> miles_: Jucato has the right idea
<miles_> lol
<miles_> yea, kill and killall are a couple things I really should know more on
<miles_> im writing a lil bash script to start and stop conky similiar to one youd find in /etc/init.d
<tony> Does anyone know how to get CBT Nuggets to run on Kubuntu?
<fulat2k> got it working.. :P
 * miles_ smiles at his script
 * miles_ in a non-creep way
<needles> im not seeing much in the way of file encryption with kgpg
<gesslar> i'm trying to upgrade to 7.10 using the screenshots from kubuntu.org but my adept manager doesn't look the same. when i go to "Adept -> Manager Repositories", I don't get a dialog box, instead i get what looks like the config file and disabled out lines are grey..
<gesslar> i'm in feisty, now
<gesslar> so i can't do as it recommends and enable "recommended updates" and "pre-released updates" repositories
<gesslar> as they're not listed
<Jucato> gesslar: install software-properties-kde
<gesslar> i'm installing that now, thanks
<shawnsonium> so, yeah. I upgraded to 7.10 and now the xorg-ati driver shows me a beautiful black screen on X startup. what the deuce...
<gesslar> thanks a lot for your help
<shawnsonium> i'm running under vesa right now, but i miss the speediness i had with feisty + xorg-ati
 * gesslar thanks Jucato 
<Jucato> sure
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> shawnsonium: use the restricted drivers
<kudar> how can slow wireless internet NOT be a known bug
<kudar> i have ugraded drivers, reinstalled and my wireless is slow as balls
<shawnsonium> alright, i'll give that a go. thanks
<kudar> yellow
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> omg my computer is running so much faster after ditching super karamba
<Jucato> some SK themes are buggy and resource intensive.
<Jucato> some are properly done though
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: if i could have superkaramba running correctly my linux would be so sexy
<Jucato> just look for a good theme
<Jucato> (check the ratings of the theme)
<kudar> jucato: what up. check out my speed results to a server right by me
<kudar> jucato: http://www.speedtest.net/result/195144250.png
<Jucato> wow. funky. no idea though
<kudar> who me?
<kudar> you saying funky to me?
<Jucato> yeah I have no idea what's causing your slow internet (if you consider that slow...)
<kudar> i consider it slow yes
<Jucato> my download doesn't even reach 512kbps :)
<kudar> its cable and im  uploading faster than dling
<kudar> you have dsl?
<Jucato> yep. but a low subscription
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> heres mine http://www.speedtest.net/result/195144731.png
<Jucato> bah!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> bah what
<Jucato> making me jealous
<dystopianray> does anyone have any idea when the kopete fix will hit gutsy-updates ?
<Jucato> dystopianray: not sure. unless you're on 64-bit, there's a fix already (install a .deb)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i got a better result this time Jucato http://www.speedtest.net/result/195145109.png
<dystopianray> Jucato: there are debs for both 32-bit and 64-bit
<Jucato> that's good then
<smorg> whats the thing called again to convert tar to deb?
<needles> what does "end with an empty line" mean
<Jucato> smorg: no such thing. there's checkinstall, but you need to do some intermediate steps
<hydrogen> most unix tools expect files to have a blank line at the end
<Jucato> !checkinstall | smorg
<ubotu> smorg: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<needles> hydrogen : what do you do though?
<needles> hit enter?
<hydrogen> yes
<smorg> ah ty
<Jucato> yes
<needles> space so theres another line
<hydrogen> at the bottom of the file
 * Jucato is not hydrogen
<dsmith_> http://bay01.imagebay.com/bay.php?view=22198_ServerFiles9.jpg
<dsmith_> thers mine
<smorg> trying to get firefox going... the one in the kubuntu repository seems always out of date
<hydrogen> or the simplest way, echo >> filename
<dsmith_> seems kinda slow
<smorg> but only comes as a tar bundle
<Jucato> smorg: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Jucato> !info firefox
<smorg> 7.10
<needles> "Enter the user ID. End with an empty line: "
<hydrogen> firefox--
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> before we get into this discussion again!
<Jucato> wehere's the bot..
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+2nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8960 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<melody> Hello.  I'm using adept package manager, try to do a distrobution upgrade.... but it keeps failing at a certain point downloading the updates
<needles> im enting my UID in and hitting enter, and it keeps asking me to do it again and again
<hydrogen> i'm going fooding
<smorg> yea should be 2.0.0.8
<Jucato> smorg: well wait for updates :)
<hydrogen> needles: you hit enter twice?
<smorg> :/
<Jucato> 2.0.0.6 isn't so old
<smorg> or I could try iceweasel
<IronHans> hey guys how do i configure java with firefox??
<dystopianray> IronHans: you mean you want to install java for firefox?
<IronHans> yep
<melody> Can I do the distro 'upgrade' from an installed version of Tribe 5?
<dystopianray> IronHans: the latest java from sun?
<Jucato> melody: just do normal upgrade
<dystopianray> melody: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IronHans> look, i've installed with adept but it doesn't work
<Jucato> IronHans: install sun-java6-plugin
<melody> dystopianray: I did that..and it came back with 0 upgrades.
<Jucato> melody: that means you're up to date
<Jucato> if you upgraded daily from Tribe 5
<melody> then why is adept manager telling me there is a distro upgrade and has a big ole button there for it?
<Jucato> it's a bug
<melody> aaah.
<melody> can I get around that?  convince it I'm good to go?
<dystopianray> ignoer it
<Jucato> ignore it until the bugfix arrives
<needles> is it possible to encrypy a folder in one command from gpg?
<melody> dystopianray: will I be able to continue to get normal updates then? (just ignoring the distro upgrade button)
<Jucato> melody: es
<Jucato> yes
<dystopianray> melody: as, it's a bug, just ignore the distro upgrade thing
<dystopianray> s/as/yes/
<melody> okay. thank you.
<melody> btw, is googleearth not in the repositories?
<dystopianray> melody: it is not
<frank23> melody: it's in medibuntu right now
<IronHans> tnx jucato
<draik> For those who have upgraded to 7.10... How long did it take to upgrade everything?
<kudar_> what cd burning utility should i use?
<IronHans> it depends, i think it must take 3 hours
<melody> k3b
<Jucato> kudar_: k3bn
<Jucato> kudar_: k3b
<Jucato> draik: depends on your server's load
<kudar_> im about to burn gentoo 2007 iso
<draik> US
<dystopianray> kudar_: definetly k3b
<kudar_> gonna see if gentoo lets my wifi card work properly
<kudar_> thanks
<dystopianray> kudar_: haha, good luck with that
<dystopianray> kudar_: what card do you have anyway?
<kudar_> dystopianray: why you say that
<kudar_> intel pro 4964agn
<kudar_> 4965agn
<dystopianray> doesn't gutsy have the iwlwifi driver?
<kudar_> yes
<kudar_> i have even uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers
<kudar_> no luck
<dystopianray> but it doesn't work?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whats the best instant messaning program?
<kudar_> its slow
<kudar_> very slow
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whats the best instant messaging program?
<dystopianray> AT0M1CB0MB3R: they're all pretty crap
<kudar_> it works
<kudar_> its just slow
<kudar_> atomic: pidgin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> kudar_: ok
<Jucato> !best | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dystopianray> AT0M1CB0MB3R: kopete
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !stink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stink - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what IM networks do you want to use and do you want to use webcam?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: word of advice, ask a "what is the best" question and you'll get so many different answers
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dystopianray: yes
<Jucato> that leaves you with kopete then
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: i realized that lol
<Jucato> pidgin afaik still doesn't have webcam support
<dystopianray> AT0M1CB0MB3R: kopete supports msn and yahoo webcam
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dystopianray: i have a webcam sight so im all good ill just use pidgin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> site
<IronHans> i can't close java applet windows, why?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> bye everybody :[
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> im tired bed time its 8:34pm here but i woke up at 2:00am so im a little tired so bye
<soulwarp> can anyone recommend a decent torrent program other than ktorrent?
<soulwarp> open source
<ubunturos> bittorrent, and Ktorrent come with kubuntu
<soulwarp> i used to like ktorrent untill they took the options to select seperate files to download from torrents that provide multiple files
<soulwarp> in the new kubuntu upgrade
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> soulwarp,  clarify that a bit? I can select sepreate files from torrents...
<Dr_willis> i can tag them to not be downloaded, or first, last, ect..
<soulwarp> <Dr_willis>the client changes since 7.04-7.10 transition
<soulwarp> <Dr_willis>not sure where it's now located
<strtok> hey, anyone know how to turn off touchpad tap mouse clicks ? (where if you tap the pad, it's a mouse click)
<Dr_willis> using 7.10 right now. Ive not noticed any changes.  But i dont use a lot of the  options
<strtok> i've found it's wayyy too sensitive
<Dr_willis> strtok,  thers some synaptic touch pad tools
<strtok> Dr_willis: tpconfig and gsynaptics?
<Hoondie> hey people, whats the command to access the restricted drivers application?
<soulwarp> <Hoondie>you will have to change your repository in your adept package manager
<soulwarp> <Hoondie>look for the unchecked options
<ray_> Hey... I have kind of a weird question
<Hoondie> soulwarp: i thought it came with gutsy?
<ray_> Will kernels from other distros work if I compile them?
<ray_> Like, if I use a Gentoo kernel with Kubuntu on top of it
<soulwarp> <Hoondie>the repository is there, it's just unchecked by default
<Dr_willis> !find synaptics
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev, libsynaptics0 (and 2 others)
<Dr_willis> Hoondie,  i normally install /use 'restricted-manager' tool
<Dr_willis> ray_,  why do you need to do this?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<soulwarp> maybe he is bored :)
<ray_> It's just that I don't like the kubuntu kernel
<Dr_willis> or into S&M
<Dr_willis> ray_,  well thats.. vague. :)
<Hoondie> Dr_willis: thanks, installing now :)
<ray_> I don't like how large the resolution is set in the boot and that there is no color.  Ubuntu's kernel seems to have removed the options to change it.
<Dr_willis> large the res in the boot? You mean the framebuffer settings?
<Alethes> Failure registering capabilities with primary security module. <-- I get this error when I try to start bind9
<Alethes> what's giving me this error?
<Dr_willis> i always totally disable framebuffer. :)
<soulwarp> he means the login menu i think
<ray_> Yes, the login menu, but also the messages when it's booting up
<ray_> and just everything not in x
<soulwarp> sometimes the login menu is larger than the desktop resolution settings
<soulwarp> i noticed that too
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  Thats because the USER can have their own X resolution setting. Im not aware of this being a kernel issue at all.
<Dr_willis> you can set the default res in the xorg.conf and kdm will use that.
<ray_> In the Gentoo kernel (and I'm assuming the vanilla kernel) there was an option to choose that resolution...but I can't find it in the ubuntu kernel
<Dr_willis> well have fun :)
<ray_> I'm not talking about in the x server
<Dr_willis> I dont think gentoo uses a vanilla kernel.  And ym not sure what ya mean by Login menu then. If you are nor refering to KDM.
<ray_> ctrl-alt-f1
<ray_> bash
<Dr_willis> ray_,  thats just the consoles.. if you are using the framebuffer you can set the res of that on the fly
<Dr_willis> !info fbset
<ubotu> fbset: framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-19ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<juan> hi!
<ray_> Oh thanks : )
<ray_> I guess I just haven't found it yet
<ray_> lo
<Dr_willis> and the kernel option to set those is like vga=791 or similer
<Dr_willis> I always use the 'nofb' option to totally disable the framebuffer and give me a 'old fashined' console screen
<juan> does anyone know how to tell adept installer to stop reminding me about one specific package
<slimjimflim_> hi. i lost my "start button" how do i get it back?
 * Dr_willis rembers when the framebuffer was cutting edge and everyone had these high hopes for it.. now it seems its just used for purty splash type screens.
<ray_> info fbset
<ray_> oh whoops
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim_,  right click on the panel and use the 'add to panel item'
<slimjimflim_> i mean i lost the kmenu
<Dr_willis> add applet to panel ---> Kmenu
<slimjimflim_> you mean 'add new panel'?
<Dr_willis> i mean 'add applet to panel' :)
<Dr_willis> The K menu is just one of many panel applets.
<juan> dr willis is a very fast typer
<Dr_willis> add the 'settings applet' also - Its my Fave. :)
<Dr_willis> juan,  yep. :) and some times i even spell things right
<slimjimflim_> ok, thanks
<Dr_willis> whats amazing is how i type.. i got full use of my left hand.. but the right hand i use one finger to type with.. since i broke the hand years ago..
<Dr_willis> and cant wiggle the fngers sideways as much. :)
<juan> Dr_willis, do you know by any chance jow to tell my adept manager to stop reminding me about a specific program?
<Dr_willis> really really got my 'typing' teacher mad. :)
<Dr_willis> I rarely use adept manager. sorry cant help ya there. Whats its reminding you to do?
<slimjimflim_> i also have a problem where my resolution gets reset whenever i restart x, maybe off-topic, but is there a kde setting for that?
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim_,  thats odd. the xorg.conf sets the resolutions. You could set the default res in there.
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> now a days X querys the monitor for what res's it can habndle and uses that info.
<juan> to upgrade freepops, but if i do, i wont be able to use "localhost" it doesnt connect to it with that version
<Dr_willis> xorg.conf often dosent need the info.
<Dr_willis> !info freepops
<ubotu> freepops: POP3 interface to several webmail sites. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<Dr_willis> you got a webmail server on localhost?
<juan> yep, yahoo on kmail
<Dr_willis> set up a different name for the machine in the hosts file that points to 127.0.0.1 perhaps.
<Dr_willis> or use its actual ip#
<DaveQB> whats happened to kdrc in Gutsy ??
<DaveQB> i cant for the life of my find it
<DaveQB> my=me
<soulwarp> moo
<juan> Dr_willis that sounds like chinese to me
<Dr_willis> juan,  your machine has a name Other then localhost. and an ip other then 127.0.0.1
<juan> yeah, that i know
<juan> but how do i use my actual ip?
<Dr_willis> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<Dr_willis>   192.168.1.101   mythbox
<soulwarp> <DaveQB>it may be a restricted module, check your repositories
<Dr_willis> My actual ip is in my hosts file (i put it there) with the mythbox name :) thats the name of this machine
<Dr_willis> Yours may have your machine name and 127.0.0.1
<juan> really? i vae to put mythbox?
<juan> have
<Dr_willis> No... You PUT IN your machines name
<Dr_willis> and your IP
<juan> and where do i find out my machines name?
<Dr_willis>  you can set up all sorts of names in the hosts file if you want ted to.
<Dr_willis> what name did ya gibe it at install? what do ya see on your bash prompt?
<Dr_willis> try the hostname command. :)
<Dr_willis> check the hosts file also.. it should be in there.
<dedi> i have a very high cpu usage on wa ( = iowait), how can i find out how this is caused?
<juan> juan@juan-desktop
<Dr_willis> looks like your hostname is juan-dekstop
<DaveQB> soulwarp i definately have restricted enabled
<DaveQB> any other thoughts guys ???
<Dr_willis> willis@MythBox:~(.025 Mb)$
<Dr_willis> :)
<hydrogen> hydrogen@Yes
<juan> so i would havce to put my ip + juan-desktop?
<hydrogen> my hostname is cooler
<slimjimflim_> i don't really know what to edit. here's my xorg.conf     pastebin.ca/746333
<slimjimflim_> i need 1024x768
<soulwarp> E: Couldn't find package kdrc
<slimjimflim_> Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> ya could give the actual web address.. :)
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.ca/746333
<Dr_willis> makes it easier to open the web browser
<slimjimflim_> sry
<Dr_willis> Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Dr_willis> You are set to 1024x768
<Dr_willis> could remove the other modes
<Dr_willis> Modes      "1024x768"
<slimjimflim_> hmm, ok
<Dr_willis> logical eh?
<slimjimflim_> yea
<strtok> q
<hydrogen> it may not work though
<slimjimflim_> /etc/init.d/kde restart  ???
<hydrogen> kdm
<Dr_willis> or just hit alt-ctrl-backspce
<Dr_willis> ;)
<soulwarp> my fav command
<juan> Dr_willis if i change my hot lo my ip, would i need to change my port? it is currently set to 2000
<Dr_willis> lo is always 127.0.0.1 thats localhost
<Dr_willis> port shouldent need to be messed with
<juan> why not?
<juan> i'm just learning
<Dr_willis> why should it. :)
<Dr_willis> if your server is on port 2000 its on port 2000
<juan> i don't knwo, on the freepops page it tells me to set it to 2000, so thats what i did
<Dr_willis> i dont see why it wouldent work on localhost really. that shouldent matter
<Dr_willis> Unless the config for the program  needs to be tweeked.
<dennister> any other would-be gutsy upgraders having difficulty?
<dennister> i was finally able to solve mine yesterday, so at least i know what to expect, lol
<juan> that could be a motive
<iRnerdK> i has a Gutsy now
<dennister> <-----not too used to things not working anymore...kubuntu's spoiling me
<Dr_willis> thats why i always do clean installs. :)
<iRnerdK> i has 2 hard drives so backing up is a breeze
<dennister> I usually do clean installs, but this time i wanted to try to upgrade method...my installation/apps takes so long to get everything working the way I want i didn't want to start from scratch if i could help it
<hydrogen> mm
<slimjimflim> Dr_willis, that didn't work
<hydrogen> I had no trouble updating
<Dr_willis> ive gotten wher ei make a little script that isntalls/tweaks things
<hydrogen> but I did it way back around tribe5
<dennister> and i have 2 hdd's too, it's not difficult, just takes a long time
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim,  what res is it using then?
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim,  you did change ALL the  entrys that had those 3 modes?
<slimjimflim> 1024 again, but i had to reset it manually after kdm restarted
<dennister> <-----had lots of probs, now mainly fixed
<Dr_willis> really ya just need to change the one thats being used with your color depth.
<Dr_willis> DefaultDepth    24
<Dr_willis> so you need to change the one under
<Dr_willis> #
<Dr_willis> Depth       24
<Dr_willis> #
<Dr_willis>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<iRnerdK> i make a note of what i like on my system like sudo apt-get install xxx xxx ...
<slimjimflim> yea, i changed all of them
<Dr_willis> I make a script that has 'sudo apt-get  .... ' :) and i keep them handy for othe rmachines
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim,  the user can also set their res. could be its overriding the default.. but if theres only 1 default  dont see how you are using anything OTHER then 1024x768
<Dr_willis> what res are you wanting to use? and what one are you using?
<slimjimflim> i'm using 1024, i want 1024, but i had to set it manually
<slimjimflim> i can't see why either
<sd32> if I am using  kdm, do I want to unselect the gdm in the services settings?
<pillowpants> whats the command to have a .deb get its need dependencies
<Dr_willis> sd32,  no need. it sees that its not set to the default login manager. so it wont start.
<sd32> dr_willis,thanks
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim,  try making a new user - see if it affects them also.
<slimjimflim> btw, when i restarted kdm like instructed, it wouldn't restart, so i rebooted
<slimjimflim> which i'm doing again now
<Dr_willis> thats very weird....
<dennister> slimjimflim: sorry if i'm getting into your situation late, but what is your video card? i ask 'cause i had the same problem with a very old riva tnt2 card
<iRnerdK> i think it was nvidia from what i saw in his pastebin
<dennister> it was an emergency replacement card for my son's pc...had to do tons of xorg.conf editing of modelines
<sd32> is there a list somewhere, of the video cards that work with ubuntu?
<dennister> sorry, read ^^^ but didn't see pastebin...will now
<Dr_willis> sd32,  when in doubt - stick with nvidia. :)
<sd32> dr_willis, ok
<iRnerdK> nvidia <3
<elliott541a> Can anyone help me get my sound working in gutsy? when I first installed, I did a sound test and it worked, but some ine over the weekend it seems to have quit.
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<iRnerdK> <elliott541a>also check your volume in mkix
<iRnerdK> kmix*
<elliott541a> Volume is up, sound system is enabled
<sd32> I have a ati 9600 pro in here now but only have a 200 watt power supply, wonder what the fastest card I could use is?
<elliott541a> It would a be a lot cheaper to buy a new power supply than it would a new graphics card, I think
<iRnerdK> <sd32>if you want accelerated graphics i think 300
<dennister> sd32: i concur with elliott541a...you'll eventually need another PS anyway
<iRnerdK> +
<iRnerdK> would be better
<sd32> its a small hp case I cant upgrade the power in
<dennister> the newer video cards all want 6pin ps connectors...most 1+ yr-old PS's don't thave these 6pin connectors
<iRnerdK> i've had a case like that, PS was hard to get to. i had to removed the ram and the cd drive to get to it
<dennister> brb
<Dr_willis> sd32,  id stick with a low end fanless nvidia card. :)
<dennister> slimjimflim: what kind of nvidia card do u have? the pastebin didn't say
<sd32> it  was hp's glory days to make you upgrade sooner
<slimjimflim> Dr_willis, when i log in w/ my new user, the screen flashes and brings me back to the kdm login screen
<Dr_willis> sd32,   you can get a nice one for like $40
<slimjimflim> it's an nvidia geforce 4 i think
<Dr_willis> slimjimflim,  thats getting real weird.
<sd32> that sounds good, thanks everyone!!
<sd32> dr_willis, thanks
<dennister> slimok, not the same card & prob i solved then
<slimjimflim> i did as root, useradd <a user>, passwd <that user>...<password>
<slimjimflim> was able to su to that user from console
<Dr_willis> try 'startx' as that user see if theres any error messages
<Dr_willis> try it as root and the inital user also.
<slimjimflim> i'm gonna try from a different tty, and keep this one running
<Dr_willis> Theres some real weirdness going on with this setup. Your xorg.conf seems right.
<Dr_willis> and its very simple etup
<slimjimflim> idk
<needles_> where might i find the package libpurple0 for feisty, needed to install the gfire plugin for pidgin
<Dr_willis> !find purple
<ubotu> Found: libpurple-bin, libpurple-dev, libpurple0
<Dr_willis> !find purple feisty
<ubotu> File purple found in jpilot
<needles_> ive found it for gutsy
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I doubt purple would be in feisty, since Pidgin isn't
<Dr_willis> looks like it dosent exist in feissty. have to use the source
<needles_> but i havent upgraded yet
<Dr_willis> or just upgrade. :)
<needles_> Dr_willis : yeah, i compiled pidgin from source
<needles_> Dr_willis : im thinking i may
<needles_> is it safe?
<needles_> ive been debating whether or not to do so
<Dr_willis> If you dident have that libpurple hen you compiled.. you may need to install it and recompile.
<Dr_willis> I always do clean installs :)
<dennister> isn't pidgin great? better than kopete...and gutsy's dolphin is so much better than konq or the dolphin i had with feisty
<needles_> dennister : pidgin is great
 * Dr_willis pukes on Dolphin and stuffs it into Tuna Cans
<Dr_willis> First thing i do.. set Konqueror back to the default filemanager
<Jucato> (kde4's dolphin is 10x much better than gutsy's... which isn't really dolphin)
<dennister> but Dr_willis: why?!!!
<Dr_willis> dennister,  because i USE the features in Konqueror thats not in dolphin.
<dennister> i can't wait for kde4...i want arts out!
<Dr_willis> I dont see much  in dolphin that i need. that benifites me
<Jucato> dennister: arts has been only an optional dependency in KDE since 3.5.x
<sd32> kde4 is in december correct?
<needles_> ok, its official, im going to upgrade
<needles_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> unfortunately, most binary distros opt to make it required
<iRnerdK> yay :D
<dennister> heheheh...well gutsy's dolphin is still kinda new to me, i like how i can actually start it with the details view instead of icons
<needles_> kde4 looks promising
<dennister> <-------hates! icon-based file managers
<Dr_willis> You can set Konqueror to start in detail views..
 * Jucato loves icons in file manglers :)
<Jucato> er.. managers...
 * needles_ likes to set it based on the folders contents
<Jucato> konq could do that too
<iRnerdK> i like dolphin
<Jucato> but thanks to Kubuntu's menu handling... it's not so easy
<iRnerdK> something different
<dennister> well. i loved the old dos xtree gold, so...
<Dr_willis> i tend to use 'mc' for my needs. :)
<Jucato> konq can do that too!
<dennister> yes, i tried to get konq to open and use tree or details as the default view, but it was frustrating
<Jucato> er.. am I beginning to repeat myself? :P
<Dr_willis> fustrating? set the default profile?
<Jucato> dennister: not really frustrating...
<Jucato> but Kubuntu took out 2 very useful menu entries from the Settings menu
<Jucato> (and removed the whole Window menu)
<Dr_willis> Yea - i dislike it when the disrtos remove features like that.
<Jucato> (and Go menu)
<Dr_willis> wonder how to replace those
<dennister> well, Dr_willis i tried that, but i never pretended to be as experienced as you are
<dennister> Jucato: which menu entries r u talking about?
<Jucato> dennister: hm? just change the View mode then Save View Profile
<Dr_willis> :)
<dennister> oops
<Jucato> "Save View Changes Per Folder" and "Remove Folder Properties" in the Settings menu
<Jucato> the first one allows you to set a different View mode per folder
<Dr_willis> Thers was a extra profiles settings ya could set up also. at one time
<dennister> well, i've got dolphin now...and it will help me get my linux-resisting son to be more receptive :)
<Jucato> yep
<dennister> worthy goal, eh?
<Jucato> hahah
<Dr_willis> I still dont see much that dolphin.. unless you perfer the 'less is  more' thing...
<Jucato> ironcially, it was Konqueror that made more receptive to KDE :D
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it's a powerful tool for simple uses
<Jucato> not really for everyone
<Jucato> just as Konqueror isn't for everyone
<Dr_willis> we all should use mc !@ ;)
<needles_> i like konq for file browsing, but not as web surfing
<iRnerdK> try ubuntu ;p
<Jucato> yay for choice! :P
<needles_> for*
<Dr_willis> I just dont see what the hype is about dolphin. of coourse there are those dolphin bugs people keep comming in with...
<Jucato> iRnerdK: no thanks. I'm insane enough as it is :D
<Jucato> Dr_willis: there's no hype.. there's lots of anti-hype in fact
<Dr_willis> give me Krusader! ;)
<Dr_willis> !info krusader
<Jucato> and you have to differentiate dolphin (KDE4) from d3lphin
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0-1 (gutsy), package size 3102 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<dennister> yes, choice is what makes it so strong...and some newbies (like my kid) need less is more
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  just what we need.. more confisuing names! :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: not dolphiin's fault
<dennister> yes Dr_willis i had krusader for awhile (still might) i very much liked how it was so much like xtree gold
<Jucato> Read: http://enzosworld.gmxhome.de/download.html and See: https://marrat.homelinux.org/D3lphin
<Dr_willis> Dolphin-Fuzion!  thats what we need!
<Jucato> won't happen. The real Dolphin is too much Qt4/KDE4
<dennister> but because it would only run as root, i felt it was more dangerous for the kiddies/newbs
<Jucato> d3lphin won't be able to merge...
<iRnerdK> what's next? manatee file manager?
<Dr_willis> krusader in no way should 'only' run as root.
 * Jucato would go for mantaray
<iRnerdK> lol
 * Jucato always found ray's fascinating...
<dennister> well id did run with root, and i was too lazy to figure out how to change that feature
<iRnerdK> pidgins are cool
<Dr_willis> if you user ran it.. then it should of ran as the user running it..
 * iRnerdK looks at his messanger
<Gun_Smoke> I killed kubuntu today...
<dennister> wehen i started krusader, it asked me for password...like i said, too much work to get it configured differently
<Dr_willis> password? Hmm.. somthing seems confused here...
 * Jucato arrests Gun_Smoke
<dennister> hahah
 * Dr_willis instals krusader and checks it out...
 * Dr_willis thinks it may be a PEBKAC :)
<dennister> PEBKAC? translation?
<Dr_willis> Problem exists between Keyboard and Chair.
<Dr_willis> :)
<sd32> lol
<hellhound> how can I have KDE remember a window's location on the dektop?
<_nix_> hello everyone.. I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and I think I chose the wrong keyboard layout in the alternate installer. Is there a way to fix this?
<dennister> ahhhh.... i'd seen taht acronym b4
<Dr_willis> hellhound,  right click on the titlebar - look under the 'advanced' settings - you can tweak all sorts of that stuff
<Gun_Smoke> Jucato: I remember you from earlier...... I've been with u/k-buntu for a while now..
<Jucato> oooh
<needles_> _nix_ : xserver-xorg edit
<Jucato> [13:10] <Jucato> right-click on the window titlebar -> Advanced -> SPecial Window Settings
<Jucato> [13:11] <hellhound> Jucato: i do not have that option when i right click the titlebar
<needles_> i forgot the real command, my memory fails me
<Jucato> hellhound: press Alt+F3?
<Jucato> hellhound: unless you're using something like Compiz?
<needles_> can someone tell _nix_ the command
<_nix_> Ill try that out.. couldnt type the single quote thing..
<hellhound> Jucato: yes i am using compiz
<Jucato> !xconfig | needles_
<ubotu> needles_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Jucato> hellhound: that's the problem then :)
<needles_> _nix_ : ---^
<Jucato> you'll have to check if compiz has that kind of setting/features
<Jucato> hellhound: #compiz-fusion
<hellhound> Jucato: i take there is no way around then?
<dennister> hellhound: then alt+f2 will give you a command bar, type in ccms
<needles_> !xconfig | _nix_
<ubotu> _nix_: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Gun_Smoke> But it busted for know reason after a logout and there was a pcBSD sitting right next to ubuntu.. BSD is winning.. I don't know anything about it... But so far it's been even easier then buntu
<xevious> hellhound: i had compiz set so that it should remember the location of windows, and it didn't
<Jucato> hellhound: there is *if* compiz has that feature
<_nix_> thanks a lot
<Dr_willis> those are some the tough choices with compiz or not... :)
 * xevious ditched compiz and waits for kde4
<hellhound> dennister: ccms "could not run the specified command"
<needles_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dennister> hellhound: sorry! the command is ccsm
<Dr_willis> yet another brilantly named command. :)
<dennister> lots of ways to tweak compiz with that one
<Jucato> compiz c_____ settings manager?
<Gun_Smoke> Anyhow.... What else is breaking and not working in k?
<_nix_> umm sorry but that just reconfigured the video settings.. but there was nothing that allowed me to choose a new keyboard layout! :-(
<sd32> <---was finally able to fully turn off ipv6 with the blacklist command...phew!!!
<xevious> Jucato: replace _____ with rap
<Jucato> xevious: hahaha
 * Gun_Smoke Needs a restart (kernel update) hold that thought........
<Jucato> _nix_: which command did you use?
<_nix_> jucato: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> hm.. it should ask you for the keyboard layout at the very beginning
<needles_> how long does it take to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<dennister> needles_: when it finally did work for me, about 3 hours
<needles_> hmm
<needles_> i guess ill wake up to it then
<hellhound> dennister: do you know of a way to tell it fix window placement of a certain application?
<dennister> no almost 4 hrs
<xevious> mine took about 3
<Jucato> hellhound: you might want to ask in #compiz-fusion how to do that...
<dennister> hellhound: sorry, i'm still very new to compiz, was starting work on it earlier, so that's why i remembered the ccsm stuff
<needles_> dennister : what problems did you have
<xevious> hellhound: #compiz-fusion can help you better, but i think it was making sure "Place windows" is enabled and setting it to smart placement
<xevious> hellhound: but it didn't work no matter what i tried, so i gave up on compiz
<dennister> hellhound: this is a very basic howto; it won't tell you what specifically you want to know now: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<hellhound> Jucato & dennister: thank you
<_nix_> jucato: oh.. k I had to type the keyboard layout there.. thanks. I was looking for something more in the lines of what I saw in the alternate installer.
<dennister> needles_: first, with my repositories, the canadian server was having probs
<Gun_Smoke> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_willis> compiz has more tweakd and tools and thangs..  :)
<dennister> i changed them to us server, and things were much better and faster
<Jucato> _nix_: you mean like the one in System Settings -> Regional & Language?
 * xevious goes to find food
<dennister> then, when all the fetching got done, it disappeared, and i didn't realize the fetching had only loaded them into adept
<_nix_> jucato: yeah kinda' but its working now. I can type the single qoute thing.. some of my online passwords had this. thanks a lot.
<Angelus> no wonder why the splashcreen doesn't appear on kubuntu gutsy amd64, the vesafb  module is not compiled...
<dennister> needles_: then adept crashed as soon as i tried to install those getched updates, and i had to finish it via the shell
<Dr_willis> I think there were a lot of issues with the vesafb stuff befor.. so they removed it. :)
<dennister> *fetched updates
<dennister> needles_: with me so far? :P
<Angelus> Dr_willis: and make people stay with a monitor turned off insteaf of a splash screen? nice
<Dr_willis> I always disable the lame splash so i can see the messages
<Dr_willis> i disable the framebuffer also.
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive seen the monitor be 'off'
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I wish I could have both, just like the old usplash from Breezy
<Jucato> and Dapper (iirc)
<Dr_willis> I recall a few disrtos that had a purty boot screen AND the messages in the bottom half.
<Dr_willis> thats the best of both worlds i guess. :)
<Jucato> *buntu used to have too
<Dr_willis> then ya got the ones that put ugly gfx on the consoles and take up space. :)
<Angelus> so now i have to compile a custom kernel everytime to get bootup splash. nice :O
<dennister> i like the backdrop from gentoo for my grub menu...quite purty
<Dr_willis> Angelus,  the humanity of it all...
<Dr_willis> the things people do for eyecandy. :()
<Angelus> lol
<Angelus> im addicted to eyecandy
<Angelus> :P
<Dr_willis> Im addicted to stability and being informed. :)
<Angelus> but Dr_willis still
<dennister> heheheh...i don't care for eye candy myself, but i'm forcing myself to care for the convincing-my-son goal
<Jucato> I'm addicted to what I personally consider as useful/helpful eyecandy
<dennister> give my kid a cool look...and he's instantly sold
<Dr_willis> I under stand more and more why Kubuntu dident put Compiz in by default. :)
<Jucato> that is, eyecandy that isn't (imho) senseless (wobbly windows?!?!)
<Jucato> the reason is more technical though :)
<xevious> i liked expo
<Angelus> Dr_willis: by default kubuntu-desktop install the bootup splash, which people on a computer like mine will get the monitor turned off instead of the splash  because there is no vesafb module, its not good like that:p
<Dr_willis> wait for about a year from now - when every  kid has some compiz addons for more eyecandy
<xevious> but compiz crashed my X server about every 20 minutes
<Angelus> i love compiz
<Jucato> xevious: that's one useful, sensible eyecandy :)
<xevious> Jucato: Zoom was also useful
<Dr_willis> Angelus,  marry it then. :)
<Jucato> xevious: another one :)
<Angelus> if i didn't have a girlfriend, i would.
<Angelus> :p
<xevious> Jucato: and the drawing fire on the desktop one!
<Jucato> the cube is semi-useful only. the desktop grid/wall is much more sensible for me
 * Dr_willis now pronounces you Eyecandy and User.
<iRnerdK> i tryed beryl
<iRnerdK> wasn't bad
<Angelus> try compiz-fusion
<Angelus> :p
<Dr_willis> I dont find the cube usefull at all.. it dont work/look too good with -  dual monitors.
<iRnerdK> k :P
<Angelus> Dr_willis: i make the cube turn everytime i change from program to program
<Angelus> its c00l
<xevious> Jucato: actually funny story, i was filling out the FAFSA, and the page wouldn't search for my school. just wouldn't do anything when i clicked search. so i drew a line of fire underneath it and tried again and it worked
<Jucato> Dr_willis: semi-useful only... in the sense that it gives the user a visual metaphor of an otherwise abstract "multiple desktops"
<xid> hmm... I enabled dual screen in the display settings and now it boots to a command prompt, I type startx and it says "Requested Entity already in use"... how do I revert to original settings?
<needles_> is my system going to have to be restarted while i upgrade?
<iRnerdK> i never used the cube, but when you move the mouse to the upper right it puts all the windows at your reach in a thumbnail type deal
<Jucato> iRnerdK: expose
<Dr_willis> expose donmt work too good with dual monitors either
<dennister> Angelus: i need to learn how to do that. make the cube do things...having some trouble with the CompizConfig Settings Manager tho
<Jucato> Dr_willis: not everyone has dual monitors (and therefore not everyone has headaches) :P
<xid> How do I boot my machine?
<Dr_willis> Compiz stuff needs a tool to let yu easially print out all the darn shortcuts its using...
<apparle> how to compile .c and .cpp codes. I am just learning the language
<dennister> needles_: yes, there's a new kernel, too
<needles_> dennister : ah, i see
<dennister> needles_: oops! sorry
<dennister> not during the upgrade, after it's finished
<needles_> dennister : ah
<dennister> you'll want to reboot into the new kernel the upgrade provides
<needles_> because i want to watch a movie
<Angelus> dennister: easy, make 6 desktops, and reduce the turning speed of the rotate cube "accalaratio and speed options reduce them" . and open a program on a each desktop instead off all programs in 1 desktop, and when you swtich from 1 to other you'll have a nice cube turning everytime :p
<Angelus> im out now, night peace
 * Angelus gone
<dennister> well gnome said to close all apps, but when it did work for me i refused to close other apps and do nothing...it was fine to do other stuff
<xid> hmm... I can't boot my machine.  It boots to a command prompt and says "requested entity already in use" ever since I enabled dual displays
<Jucato> apparle: install build-essential. then for .c (C code) "gcc filename.c -o what_you_want_the_program_to_be_called"
<xid> how do I revert to single display?
<Jucato> apparle: for .cpp (C++ code), use g++ instead of gcc
<apparle> Jucato: Give me an example
<dennister> Angelus: thank you...do you have a half decent howto to fully explain the CompizConfig Settings Manager, how to make value strings, etc.?
<Jucato> apparle: give me a name of a .c file :)
<apparle> hello.c
<sabaccatus> Has anyone installed the proprietary ATI drivers on 7.04 before?
<xid> hmmm... I guess no one knows
<Jucato> apparle: "gcc hello.c -o hello" (explanation to follow)
<needles_> canonical ltd. stopped supporting xmms?
<Jucato> apparle: this will compile hello.c and produce a program (executable file) named "hello"
<needles_> !!!!
<Jucato> needles_: ?
<Dr_willis> needles_,  xmms has not been getting updated for some time
<needles_> i was unaware of this
<Dr_willis> needles_,  check out the 'beep media player' or the Bmpx player
<iRnerdK> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1 (gutsy), package size 2101 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<Jucato> needles_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xmms&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<Dr_willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<apparle> How to connect net via mobile GPRS
<Jucato> please try to search first before assuming :)
<needles_> im not giving up on xmms
<needles_> audacious is the next best thing
<Jucato> needles_: even if the developers of xmms have? O.o
<Dr_willis> You should give up on xmms.. it has issues in a lot of ways now a days
<Jucato> amarok! :P
<Dr_willis> theres that xmms2 i think. but its a REAL work in progress
<needles_> Dr_willis : what issues does it have?
<needles_> ive never noticed any
<needles_> amarok takes up too many system resources
<apparle> How to connect net by GPRS through moto razor V3i
<Dr_willis> needles_,  lets see.. some how when ya doublesize it can crash X.. and a lot of other little things. the way it handles its window/decorations is also nonstandard practice i belive
<xid> dang... kubuntu doesn't work... guess I'm going back to windows ... too much headache... no one can tell me how to fix it
<Dr_willis> there were some other issues with xmms and  X  i forget.
<xid> not even google
<needles_> xid : what problems are you having
<Jucato> !patience | xid
<ubotu> xid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dr_willis> xid,  gee.. how verbose. :)
<xid> see scrollback
<xid> I just need to know how to disable the setting I changed
<Dr_willis> and you are using what video card?
<xid> I changed it to enabled dual displays
<xid> and now it boots to a command prompt
<xid> when I type startx, it says "requested entity already in use"
<apparle> from where do i get real player
<Dr_willis> look in /etc/X11/ see if theres a backup xorg.conf  replace the existing one.
<xid> the video card that's embedded in the laptop
<xid> a Geforce Go 4 something or other
<dsmith_> dev.not working on xmms no longer?
<xid> hmm... I'll try that
<Dr_willis> you installed the nvida drivers and enableed twinview?
<xid> Dr_willis:  no nothing like that
<xid> Dr_willis: just a clean install of gutsy actually
<Dr_willis> To get dual displays with nvidia - i think you do need to use the nvidia drivers, and enable twinview.
<xid> Dr_willis: and went to system settings > display > enable dual displays or something
<xid> ok that's good to know
<Dr_willis> the nvidia cards have their own  nvidia-xsettings tool
<Dr_willis> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-glx-config     nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_willis> all part of the nvidia drivers package
<Dr_willis> I normally just install/run the restricted-manager tool to enable the nvidia drivers.
<xid> yes X is starting now thank you much
<Dr_willis> then use the nvidia-settings tool to enable twinview
<Dr_willis> Of course ive been twidding with  nvidia and twinview for years. :)
<Dr_willis> and read the various nvidia docs/readmes and stuff over the years heh.
<dennister> xid: see what happens when u show patience? Dr_willis is one of the best :)
 * Dr_willis blushes
 * Dr_willis is just RTFMING.. and spouting out what hes read..
<Dr_willis> :)
<xid> sorry to be so dramatic... it got your attention anyways
<apparle> Any body knows how to play .rm ,.ra ,.rmvb files
<needles_> xid : ive been there too
<Dr_willis> xid,  actually all of this is proberly well documented on the ubuntu forums also.
<needles_> xid : just have to ask a few times when it happens, the irc lines fill fast and stuff doesnt always get caught
<dennister> ah yes, but sometimes the kind of attention u get is NOT what u desire
<Dr_willis> and the !nvidia factoid
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<needles_> Dr_willis : that has never helped me, ever, ha
<needles_> the nvidia factoid
<Dr_willis> heck - i often check out the Gentoo docs/wikis for information. :)
<dennister> yes...i have a gentoo installation now, too, and i learned quite a bit with that and other gentoo documentation that i now apply to kubuntu
<needles_> dennister : how did you isntall it?
<dennister> like when i was getting clock drift...
<needles_> stage 3, or through a livedc
<needles_> cd*
<dennister> needles_: u mean gentoo? use the minimal install only...nothing else works
<xid> you know how you google for stuff and sift through wikis and you never find the answer how to do the simplest thing and you wish you had your college professor's phone number?  That happens to me all the time since I installed linux on my laptop
<Dr_willis> xid,  with linux to learn the fundamentals.
<Dr_willis> it pays to learn the fundamentals
<Dr_willis> :)
<xid> yeah for sure
<dennister> and I rpinted out most of the handbook, too, to have handy during the install
<needles_> xid : it took me two weeks flat to use linux comfortable and know my way around
<needles_> comfortably*
<Dr_willis> read, read and read more...  then when you need info.. rember where ya saw it mentoned and go back and read.
<needles_> just takes some reading and patience
<needles_> but it is really worth it
<WaltzingAlong> and by that you mean some gnu/linux-based distribution like kubuntu or just putzing with the kernel?
<Dr_willis> read throiugh the xorg.conf, and check the xorg.conf man pages. :) lots of neat info in there.
<needles_> dennister : how long did the minimal install take you?
<Dr_willis> I got a whole library of old linux books from the bargin bins.. in the 'library' :) right above the TOilet.
<needles_> linux ebooks are available all over the place
<needles_> i recommend the wiley linux bible
<Dr_willis> needles_,  and some of them are even legal! :)
<dennister> needles_: i can't quite remember how long, it was a couple of months back now...but it is quite complicated, what with xorg and stuff the gentoo way...the minimal install and the handbook doesn't cover xorg
<analterror> Hello there, i messed up my kmix settings, and want them back to default, i tried removing/reinstalling kmix, with no effect.
<Dr_willis> problem with a lot of the books are that they can get out of date with some 'tools' thats why you focus on the core fundamentals. not the fancy gui tools
<Dr_willis> Fundamentals dont change much
<needles_> dennister : yeah, ive read the compile times for kde and openoffice alone are like 2 days
<dennister> i have the wiley linux bible here, too...and yes, they get out of date real fast...but then again, so do wikis and online documentation
<Dr_willis> 'removing/reinstalling' is a windows way.. :) that normally dosent do much under linux.
<Dr_willis> analterror,  clarify 'messed up'
<analterror> sounds really weird, i think maybe some crazy 3D effects
<analterror> i have SB 5.1 btw
<dennister> needles_: i can't tell you how many times i re-compiled my kernel, what with the wiggy ivtv drivers for my mythtv
<flogs> ahoj
<Dr_willis> analterror,  ive never seen anything in kmix that can do that.
<Dr_willis> analterror,  of course reove/reinstalling kmix will NOT remove the users kmix settings
<Dr_willis> those are in   ~/.kde/share/config/kmix*
<dennister> needles_: the long compile times and the long installation process is the key reason why you should keep kubuntu as your working isntallation, then you aren't dependent on gentoo to get things done...my gentoo is more my sandbox/learning tool
<mads> hi
<Dr_willis> You might try removing those.. and make a new user  - see if his sound is messed up also
<apparle> how to play real player files
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mads> i just got a freshly install on my computer
<mads> fresh*
<mads> but when i try to apt-get
<mads> it automatically takes the packages from the cdrom
<mads> how do i change that to make it go online?
<analterror> Dr_willis:  thanks, i'll try that :)
<mads> a file on the cd when i try to apt-get xorg is corrupt.
<mads> \:
<dennister> mads:  in synaptic or adept, find the 'manage repositories"
<dennister> it's under one of the titlebar pulldown menus...uncheck the cdrom box
<DaSkreech> grr
<DaSkreech> Kopete!
<dennister> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dmitry_> hello 2 all!
<dennister> mads: that link should help you if u need more info
<mads> im in console.-
<mads> i dont have xorg installed.
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<mads> isnt there a configfile i can fix * in?
<dmitry_> guys, i have installed virtualbox on Gibbon and this version of virtualbox doesn't hava usb support
<dennister> mads: ok; type this: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dmitry_> how can i add usb support?
<DaSkreech> WaltzingAlong: No kopete just sucks in general
<DaSkreech> WaltzingAlong: Thanks though
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<DaSkreech> night
<dennister> mads: make sure the line with cd rom has a # mark at the beginning, and remove any #'s from lines you do want apt to use to fetch packages
<mads> dennister: im guessing its etc/apt/sources.lst
<dennister> didn't i say that?
<mads> there i only have 'deb cdrom'
<mads> im not sure. did you? :x
<WaltzingAlong> DaSkreech: sure thing
<mads> should i just add 'internet' or something?
<WaltzingAlong> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mads> if i remove the cdrom theres nothing
<dennister> mads...ok. hold on a sec
<mads> cool.
<apparle> I want to know how to install realplayer on PC without net
<dennister> mads: i've opened up a private channel for me to give you some multiple lines
<mads> which is?
<mads> you mean query.
<dennister> what client are u using to chat with us now? the channel should have popped up off the side or the bottom
<mads> irssi
<dennister> you can't see the new private channel?
<mads> that's a query
<mads> and you wrote 2 lines there
<mads> i replied to those.
<contrast83> Anyone know what might cause Active Desktop Borders to act like the pager's in two rows, even though it's only in one?
<mads> it's in window 3.
<dennister> i don't see any replies
<mads> oh
<mads> oh
<mads> i need to register
<mads> sec
<dennister> mads: registering could take you awhile
<mads2> it's already done.
<mads2> try now.
<apparle> what is KMplayer
<xevious> a kde frontend to mplayer
<apparle> And what is it's konquerer plugin
<xevious> i dunno
<xevious> i use firefox and there's just an mplayer plugin
<xevious> not a kmplayer plugin
<needles_> what program do you guys usally watch movies on
<apparle> xevious: How do i install real player
<xevious> needles_: i use kmplayer to watch movies that are located on my hard drive
<apparle> xevious: in what way Kmplayer is better than kaffiene
<xevious> oh
<xevious> no
<xevious> i use kaffeine
<xevious> n/m
<xevious> used to use kmplayer
<xevious> don't trust anything i say, i'm drunk
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<needles_> xevious : ha
<xevious> oh here's trouble
<needles_> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emilsedgh> apparle: kmplayer is more stable
<apparle> xevious: Tell me how to install rel player
<emilsedgh> apparle: also in i feel its more usable
<needles_> i didnt know there was such a thing as kmplayer
<needles_> i like vlc, but kaffeine is alot nicer
<sub[t]rnl> vlc is slick
<sub[t]rnl> i stick with mplayer though
<needles_> the only thing i dont like about kaffeine is the side bar
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
<needles_> it reduces my watchable space
<sub[t]rnl> same
<xevious> apparle: i don't know how to install real player. i've never had a need for it
<needles_> other than that, its pretty supurb
<sub[t]rnl> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<needles_> apparle : in what way are you trying to install it?
<needles_> with firefox, or just realplayer alone
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> apparle: https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/949/RealPlayer-10.0.3-rc1-xandros3.i586.deb.tar.bz2
<DaSkreech> apparle: Is realplayer useful on a PC without Net?
<miles_> hello fellow kubuntu enthusiasts/users
<needles_> oh man, im watching tron
<bazhang> hi miles_
<needles_> i havent seen this movie in ages
<MilesG> does anyone in here use conky?
<needles_> MilesG : i used to
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MilesG> needles_: i found out what it was today, this thing is crazy!
<needles_> MilesG : how is it crazy?
<MilesG> well..its not really, i am configuring it through .conkyrc, i appreciate all that you can do with it
<MilesG> crazy.equals("sweet");
<needles_> MilesG : yeah, i liked it
<MilesG> needles_: why did you stop using it?
<needles_> MilesG : i dont remember
<needles_> MilesG : i think i reformatted my hd and just forgot to redo it
<guillermo> ky webcam has been recognized as another camera and it does not work how do i change that?
<capcom> hi
<MilesG> !hi | capcom
<ubotu> capcom: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<diomedes> how can I get a root console so I can dispence with using sudo its annoying as hell
<MilesG> diomedes: in konsole, hold the left mouse button down on the "make new tab" button and select root console
<needles_> MilesG : haha
<cap|com> i am using gutsy on my acer travelmate 650 notebook. when starting up, my screen turns completely white during the splash screen is displayed. when i remove the boot parameter "splash" it's fine. this was already in the first months of feisty but had been fixed later. with gutsy the problem has reappeared
<MilesG> needles_: what?
<sub[t]rnl> cap|com: yeah, theres a problem with the gutsy kernel and vesab.  It's being sorted
<needles_> MilesG : left click on such and such, just thought it was funny
<cap|com> sub[t]rnl: okay, thanx. i just wanted to give this "bug" report in case it is not still known
<sub[t]rnl> thanks for the input
<diomedes> it there an issue with gutsy and dual screening?
<sub[t]rnl> not that I know of
<sub[t]rnl> though, I havn't managed it with the intel driver
<MilesG> needles_: i guess? i mean, i just happened to know?
<diomedes> I have a laptop I installed before that uses a 22" display  1680x1050 works great, I set it to use the laptops own display as "2" 1440x900 it told be to logout and restart X, after doing this X won't restart, even after a reboot
<needles_> whats the number one problem people complain about in gutsy
<cap|com> with gutsy afaik usb-connected printers are recognized and installed automatically?
<apparle> how to install realplayer files
<MilesG> "wtf compiz"
<needles_> yeah, heard that
<bazhang> wireless
<sub[t]rnl> diomedes: rebooting wont change a non working /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<needles_> bazhang : i heard wireless was improved
<diomedes> sub shouldn't gutsy's display tool not borke the x11 conf
<bazhang> needles_: hugely improved; wireless on laptops is tough for all distros
<godfodder> could anyone suggest a program for kubuntu that works like daemon tools for windows?
<sub[t]rnl> diomedes: that would be nice, but its not the case
<godfodder> i only installed this a couple days ago and i don't know much about it
<sub[t]rnl> diomedes: there are a lot of variables that come into play.  like if your current xorg.conf uses the same screen or monitor identifiers, things can get jumbled
<cap|com> does somebody use a canon s820 printer, or is there a report on how well this device is integrated now? i formerly had to choose the cpus driver for s800 to get this printer to work, but the result was not really satisfying. i had to use turboprint for better results. should that work better now out of the box?
<bazhang> godfodder: what's the function of daemon tools?
<cap|com> cpus = cups
<godfodder> it was to mount images and such
<MilesG> "omg how do i get the cube!?"
<diomedes> sub so who are you ment to get dual displays to work?
<bazhang> godfodder: for burning to disk?
<needles_> MilesG : ive never seen anyone say it like that
<godfodder> virtual drives :)
<DaSkreech>  !real apparle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real apparle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> godfodder: virtualbox
<DaSkreech>  !real | apparle
<apparle> anybody knows how to connect to net on kubuntu using GPRS
<ubotu> apparle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<godfodder> :) ty
<DaSkreech> !virtualbox
<sub[t]rnl> diomedes: with xinerama and knowing how to manually edit xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> Night Jucato
<guillermo> need to chane thte driver of my webcam
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<guillermo> can it be done?
<apparle> DaSkreech: i donot have net on my PC which package should i download and install at home
<DaSkreech> apparle: real.com has a package if you want full real player
<diomedes> sub so the tool in gutsy is trash then i take it
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bye
<apparle> DaSkreech: Is it free
<sub[t]rnl> diomedes: for more complicated stuff like setting up and identifing your second screen? yeah
<DaSkreech> apparle: yes
<DaSkreech> apparle: If you want to play things other than .rmvb and rm you can use the helix player
<apparle> DaSkreech: Kaffiene plays everything else. Do you know how to get xine engine to play real player files
<Jucato> apparle: do you have w32codecs installed?
<DaSkreech> apparle: It depends on the file. Some can only be played by the realplayer program
<apparle> Jucato: I have a 64bit system
<Jucato> ah...
<needles_> apparle : you could convert the files
<needles_> to something else
<apparle> Can't I just play them. is there a real player version for amd64
<DaSkreech> w64codecs ?
<bazhang> :}
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sabgenton> has any had this problem in konqueror
<sabgenton> the find text function "/"  doesnt' work
<sabgenton> you see the words startin -- find text as u type
<sabgenton> but typeing doesn't doo anything
<apparle> DaSkreech: there are 2 w64 packages which one should i download
<needles_> my kubuntu upgrade to gutsy seems to be stuck on configuring cfs
<sabgenton> sorry it does do something,  the konquer keybord shortcuts start working but thats it
<sabgenton> anyone?
 * ubunturos plans to attend the kubuntu session
<esperegu> anyone knows how to remove the version upgrade in adept? It prevents me from installing the updates.
<apparle> http://www.real.com/linux/ This site gives a.bin file. What to do with it
<kraut> moin
<bazhang> sabgenton: I believe what you want can be found in Strigi, the new desktop search tool
<needles_> esperegu : untick pre-releases in the repositories
<MilesG> stallman loves nano
<sabgenton> bazhang: i just wanted to know if anyone knows the bug im taliking about
<sabgenton> type /
<sabgenton> an the type your search
<sabgenton> thats the way it should work
<sabgenton> but sometimes i type /
<sabgenton> and i can't type my search
<sabgenton> the letters don't come up
<sabgenton> this is in konqueror
<bazhang> sabgenton: not sure how to help; Strigi handles that fine here.
<Xacarith> any one know how to get sound working in kde?
<sabgenton> ok
<sabgenton> i will investigate Strigi thanks
<diomedes> ok adept keeps trying to upgrade to 7.10 when thats whats installed
<sabgenton> heard of it
<sub[t]rnl> diomedes: its a known bug
<diomedes> kk
<diomedes> i normally run centos, but kubuntu has way better support for my laptop
<diomedes> my os of choice though is solaris
<Xacarith> Any one?  Have no sound on kde?
<sub[t]rnl> Xacarith: hrm, do lspci |grep Audio
<sub[t]rnl> see if it recognized your sound card
<Xacarith> They're both listed
<sub[t]rnl> run alsamixer
<sub[t]rnl> might have something muted?
<sub[t]rnl> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sub[t]rnl> arts too
<Xacarith> Sound system is enabled.  Where is alsamixer though?
<RealMurphy> Xacarith: on the command line
<RealMurphy> Xacarith: Just start a terminal (Konsole) and run alsamixer there
<RealMurphy> Xacarith: Otherwise kmix might also be of help (under multimedia if installed)
<Xacarith> RealMurphy It's not installed, yet
<TheDude> so why does kubuntu-restricted-extras throw errors when you attempt to install it?
<capcom> re
<sub[t]rnl> TheDude: what errors are you getting?
<capcom> after gutsy upgrade on one of my machines the gtk styles settings in kcontrol are gone. is somebody dealing with this, too?
<needles_> my gutsy upgrade is stuck on configuring cfs
<needles_> its been on "configuring cfs" for like 20 minutes
<needles_> anyone heard of anything like that?
<capcom> needles_: are you using the graphical updater?
<needles_> yeah
<needles_> the adept
<TheDude> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<capcom> this didn't work here as well. i had to abort, reboot (because of the lock on the apt-database) and run apt-get upgrade install by hand
<esperegu> anyone knows how to set the preferred xrandr metamode??
<capcom> ther were some dialogues to answer, i guess the graphical tool wasn't able to handle this
<capcom> but how do i get the treeview node for gtk styles in kcontrol back...
<phiras> What is the best DVD player for Kubuntu ?
<capcom> my firefox looks that ugly since the upgrade..
<capcom> gnomish
<needles_> capcom : so youre saying i should cancel the upgrade and reboot?
<Jucato> capcom: instatll gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<needles_> capcom : and then do it from the terminal?
<phiras> What is the best DVD player for Kubuntu ?
<needles_> with "sudo apt-get upgrade install"?
<monkey__> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/5177/dragonts9.png   anyone know where i can find this image?
<Xacarith> ok, so seems I have sound blaster working but nothing sending sound to it...  Erm  How can I change what sound card the system is trying to use?
<Jucato> monkey__: the wallpaper?
<monkey__> Jucato: yes
<capcom> needles_: i did that, but here this happened quite at the beginning after the downloads were finished. if you are somewhere in the middle i can't guarantee that a reboot will work
<Jucato> monkey__: it's pre-installed in all KDE distros. right-click on the destop-> Configure Desktop -> Background, the name is Konqui
<capcom> i waited 2 hours but nothing went forward at 0% of the upgrade as i rebooted
<needles_> capcom : im at 60%
<monkey__> Jucato: you sure? is it in kubuntu 7.10? last time i checked, it's not in kubuntu (older version).
<needles_> install
<Jucato> monkey__: it should be.
<needles_> Jucato : what would you recommend I do?
<capcom> needles_: might work, might not.. it's risky
<Jucato> monkey__: are you sure you're looking in the right place? there's a drop down list beside ( ) Picture: in the Background options
<needles_> Jucato : my gutsy upgrade is stuck at 60 percent, on "configuring cfs"
<Jucato> needles_: um.. not really sure
<phiras> How can I upgrade kaffeine to let it run DVDs ?
<Jucato> !dvd | phiras
<ubotu> phiras: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<RealMurphy> Xacarith: Then I guess you should just install it :)
<needles_> capcom, Jucato : whats the worst that could happen if i rebooted and then tried to upgrade again
 * Xacarith heads to bed for now
<needles_> i just followed the instructions on the website
<Jucato> needles_: unbootable system
<needles_> its sort of lame that this is happening
<PsySine> sometimes, every time I enter a new folder in konqueror, konqueror hangs up for about 24 seconds. any ideas? it's been this way since many kubuntu releases back
<needles_> Jucato : well ive got to do something, ill be off to bed soon
<PsySine> is also hangs for only a few seconds when I do other things
<guuuuh> please, can anyone help me connecting two pcs by crossover cable, so i can test squid? im using a crossover cable, one side is: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7... the other: 3, 6, 1, 4, 5, 2, 7... i configured the ips on the same network, set the gateway on the "client" but i cant ping them... the interfaces are working nice... any idea?
<bazhang> PsySine: this is on Gutsy? Have you tried Dolphin?
<PsySine> bazhang: i uninstalled dolphin but I can try and see if it's different
<aftertaf> anyone know why DMA cant be activated on IDE system in gutsy?
<PsySine> bazhang: dolphin has the same problem
<mads2> anyone familiar with cdrecorder in console?
<bazhang> PsySine: might it be GPU related?
<mads2> i need the command to burn an .iso to cdr in console.
<PsySine> bazhang: no idea...
<dennister> Jucato: do u use cdrecord in console?
<mads2> or some other app that burns cds
<mads2> its all good
<Jucato> dennister: nope
<dennister> does anyone?
<mads2> i can apt-get install whatever.
<needles_> does anyone have any suggestions on my frozen gutsy upgrade?
<bazhang> mads2: try K3b
<needles_> stuck at 60% install
<dennister> not quite mads...you couldn't get kubuntu-desktop to install
<mads2> true that.
<mads2> because of the corrupt livecd.
<runlevelten> k3b ftw, definitely.
<mads2> whats the command then?
<mads2> to burn a cd in console?
<mads2> when using k3b
<aftertaf> needles_: download a new livecd and boot to it, chroot to your broken systeml and continue the upgrade...?
<runlevelten> you don't use k3b in a konsole, although you could use kdcop to see how to drive it from a script, like any kde app.
<mads2> i dont have xorg
<bazhang> PsySine: the only oddity I have had with Konqueror/Dolphin is if the file name begins with a not alphabet character, such as { or the like. Sorry couldn't be of more assistance.
<mads2> a working xorg
<sub[t]rnl> mads2: whatcha trying to burn?
<mads2> a working kubuntu cd
<mads2> the one i burned in windows
<mads2> didnt work
<sub[t]rnl> ah, so just ah .iso?
<needles_> aftertaf : that sounds terrible
<mads2> i noticed that AFTER i had the shit installed
<needles_> i knew that upgrading was a bad idea
<mads2> partitions fixed to reiserfs etc.
<mads2> sub[t]rnl: yes.
<aftertaf> needles_: lol.....  its not that bad.
<runlevelten> oh in that case, look at cdrecord
<mads2> an .iso to get a fully working ubuntu.
<mads2> i did
<mads2> whats the command?
<bazhang> needles_: did you back up your important docs beforehand?
<dennister> mads2: sub[t]rnl is very good at helping
<runlevelten> the command is man cdrecord
<runlevelten> ;)
<mads2> no it isnt.
<sub[t]rnl> mads2: try makedvd -burn blah.iso
<bazhang> :}
<mads2> man cdrecord is for people who have hours upon hours
<needles_> bazhang : nay, i did not
<mads2> k
<needles_> but presumably ill still be able to get to them from another partition install
<runlevelten> Erm... no.
<dennister> besides, mads2's man command isn't working either
<mads2> no such thing as makedvd
<runlevelten> You have time to glance at a man page if you have time to seek support in irc.
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install makedvd
<mads2> this OS is -fucked-.
<runlevelten> the first takes less time.
<mads2> i did
<mads2> that didnt work.
<bazhang> needles_: if you had a separate home directory, or a shared directory with Windows, then a fresh install won't be so bad.
<mads2> there was no makedvd available.
<dennister> runlevelten: u don't understand
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, makedvd was probably part of a package suit
<sub[t]rnl> let me dig it up
<mads2> but i dont have DVDs
<mads2> only CDRs
<aftertaf> its not a dvd you have, the ISO ?
<dennister> runlevelten: mads2 tried man cdrecord and man isn't even installed yet
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install dvd+rw-tools
<mads2> i dont think so, no
<mads2> its a normal 7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sub[t]rnl> mads2: install that package
<runlevelten> mads2: you have any live cds?
<aftertaf> cdw..... but not installed by default.
<aftertaf> mads2: how did you originally install kubuntu?
<runlevelten> oh damn, eth working day starts.
<dennister> runlevelten: he has one, but it's corrupt, which is why he's trying to record another one from cli
<mads2> sub[t]rnl: done.
<mads2> still now 'makedvd' command.
<sub[t]rnl> no worries
<sub[t]rnl> now
<sub[t]rnl> do you know the location of your burning in /dev/?
<mads2> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> if not, check your /etc/fstab to see the device
<sub[t]rnl> ok, good
<sub[t]rnl> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom driveropts=burnfree -v -data cd_image.iso
<mads2> must be /dev/cdrom
<mads2> or /dev/cdr
<sub[t]rnl> ok, replace what yours is with the above command
<mads2> erm, /dev/cdrw
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<dennister> aftertaf: while mads2 is following sub[t]rnl's instructions...he installed kubuntu from a livecd, but the iso file on it was corrupt, so he doesn't even have xorg server
<capcom> Jucato: the gtk2-hint worked fine. thank you
<Jucato> np
<needles_> dennister : how do you do your upgrade to gutsy? through the graphical, or in the console with apt-get upgrade install
<Delphinus> I need a Java runtime environment... would you install java-gcj-compact? or sun-java6-jre?
<mads2> looks like it works, sub[t]rnl
<mads2> its burning
<mads2> hooray!
<mads2> \o/
<dennister> needles_: i saw you were stuck at 60%...was that in the fetch stage, or install stage
<sub[t]rnl> mads2: :P
<dennister> mads2: see? i told u sub[t]rnl would take care of u :)
 * sub[t]rnl purrs
<mads2> yus
<mads2> ta, sub[t]rnl .
<mads2> appreciated indeed.
<mads2> lets hope * works this time.
<dennister> sub[t]rnl was helping me big time last night...much mroe experienced than i at helping folks
<dennister> needles_: i finally got my gutsy upgrade through a mixture of graphical and console
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: you help out a lot here too
<needles_> dennister : the install stage
<aftertaf> ncie one ...... :)
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: i'm trying now to help, but i haven't been in the channel for awhile...although jucato knows me...i'm usually *getting* help instead of giving
<dennister> needles_: do you remember where it stopped?
 * Jucato looks around.... false alarm...
<sub[t]rnl> Jucato: hehe
<dennister> which file? probably not debconf
<needles_> dennister : its still going, its stuck on "configuring cfs"
<bazhang> Delphinus: the jre; the gcj has some known bugs associated with it, that are not only affecting Ubuntu, but Suse and others as well.
<sub[t]rnl> i'm guessing when you say Jucato a notifier pops up eh?
<Jucato> Delphinus: sun -jre
<Jucato> Konvi just beeps
<Delphinus> bazhang: Jucato, thanks for that info, thought i'd check first :)
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> i should really give a graphical chat client a try
<bazhang> :}
<dennister> needles_: so the installation of all the files hasn't aborted?
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: irssi?
<sub[t]rnl> i just can't leave my roots with bitchx
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> bitchx should have a beeping feature too. just look around
<aftertaf> sub[t]rnl: you're a console junkie, you cant do anything about it :)
 * sub[t]rnl grabs his walker
<needles_> dennister : no, i havent closed it yet
<needles_> its just sitting there, stuck, telling me endlessly that i have 16 minutes until it finishes
<dennister> needles_: have you tried doing the alt-tab through a few cycles to see if there's an error message or blue screen with questions you need to answer?
<Jucato> needles_: if you do close it and try to continue from the command line, try to use "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade --install-recommends"
<aftertaf> needles_: dont you have enough bandwidth for an install via internet?
<Jucato> (just in case)
<Jucato> aftertaf: I think it's done downloading the packages and stuck at installing
<aftertaf> k
<aftertaf> whats cfs anyway.....?
<esperegu> Anyone knows why XRANDR might be 'not selecting the default resolution'? If I run xrandr -s 0 it selects the one I need.. I thought that should happen automaticly.
<capcom> as it seems, with gutsy it's not necessary to type in the "root pass" every time you start a kdesu-app?
<dennister> needles_: if it's been stuck there forever, you might have to do the ctrl+c to close it, then use jucato's suggestion
<aftertaf> capcom: it remembers you for a few minutes...
<dennister> mads2: how r u faring? is the iso almost burnt yet?
<Hamra> capcom: it does that with feisty too, just for a few minutes
<Jucato> Hamra: not kdesu in feisty
<Jucato> it's a new feature in Gutsy, brought through kdesudo
<needles_> aftertaf : yeah, i have a 7mps connection
<stupidgirl> blerk default dophin = gheyness
 * Jucato pokes needles_'s adept w/ needles
<aftertaf> i added myself to sudo group and had no pw woes...... but that has changed since :(
<Jucato> !d3lphin | stupidgirl
<ubotu> stupidgirl: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<dennister> lol @ jucato
<stupidgirl> yah fo rly Jucato
<Jucato> excuse me?
<stupidgirl> you're excused
 * aftertaf breaks a rib
<Jucato> behave stupidgirl
<needles_> ok, im going to stop it
<stupidgirl> I always do
<needles_> and use your suggestion jucato
<sub[t]rnl> mee yow
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<stupidgirl> rawr
<bazhang> good luck needles_
<needles_> bazhang : thanks
<aftertaf> sub[t]rnl: back from wanderings?   you spent 40 posts in the wilderness :)
<dennister> mads2: done burning?
<sub[t]rnl> aftertaf: the trees were calling
<capcom> aftertaf, Hamra: thanx. i realized this formerly only in console when using sudo
<Jucato> capcom: that's why kdesu was "upgraded" to kdesudo so that it will behave the same way
<dennister> * is stepping away for a cancer stick...bb in 7 min
<sub[t]rnl> mmn same
<aftertaf> dennister: boooohhh!
 * aftertaf too :)
<dennister> heheheh
<capcom> might this generally be a security problem, when a "bad" application tries to start with root privileges short after someone started a kdesudo-app?
<stupidgirl> 83 days since i lst smoked a cancer stick w00t fer me
<aftertaf> w00t 4 U indeed
<Jucato> capcom: sudo isnt a security problem right? so it's the same with kdesudo
<stupidgirl> does anyoneknow why, when starting compiz in ubuntu 7.10 with kde, i get a black screen for a few seconds, and if there is a way 2 stop it
<capcom> Jucato: ok. was just wondering.. the world is bad ;)
<sub[t]rnl> yeah i think you can start compiz before it tryis to load the default kdewm stupid girl
<sub[t]rnl> try sticking -> export KDEWM=compiz in your .bashrc
<stupidgirl> ook thnx sub[t]rnl
<chakie_work> hm, this newer kde has lost mouse gestures for konqueror
<Jucato> chakie_work: check System Settings -> Accessibility -> Input Actons ?
<chakie_work> Jucato: yeah, i already found that
<aftertaf> sub[t]rnl: hmm ill try that too.
<aftertaf> if xrashage, rebootage...
<chakie_work> Jucato: but that is one of the things that's a major thing to get to work, the ui is weird
<Jucato> chakie_work: you don't have to create new gestures if you want. there are already built-in gestures
<chakie_work> hm, i have no idea what i'm supposed to do in that view
<chakie_work> Jucato: yes, and i've used those for years. now i can't find "them" anymore
<Jucato> you mean Input Actions is empty?
<chakie_work> yes
<Jucato> ok now that's a bug...
<chakie_work> the listbox? yes, it is
<sub[t]rnl> eep
<needles_> ok, i closed the installer
<aftertaf> hmm, even better...
<Jucato> hm... someone had the same problem before.. forgot how he resolved it
<needles_> but in console, its telling me theres a dpkg lock
<aftertaf> i drop back to kde & kwm... :)
<Jucato> needles_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> kwin you mean :)
<chakie_work> Jucato: well, i really only need the back, next and close tag gestures
<aftertaf> yeah... :)
<dennister> oh great...the dpkg locks! :(
<bazhang> chakie_work: input actions has some pre-defined gestures here.
<chakie_work> Jucato: but that ui is a royal mess...
<aftertaf> looooool dennister :)
<needles_> "status database area is locked by another process"
<Jucato> chakie_work: the PrintScreen is also based on Input Asctions...
<Jucato> needles_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dennister> they were giving me a real problem last night too, during my upgrade
<needles_> Jucato : thats what it tells me when i put that in
<Jucato> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> needles_: those two commands ^^^
<sub[t]rnl> rm the lock
<needles_> Jucato : alright
<aftertaf> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<aftertaf> time to recheck everything for compiz, i think...
<dennister> i wonder where mads2 went to...
<needles_> ok, what do i do now?
<Jucato> needles_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> done?
<dennister> needles_: now: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<needles_> had no effect
<chakie_work> Jucato: well, this view is incredible. i'm definitely no noob, but i have no clue at all as to how to setup konqueror gestures
<Jucato> needles_: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<needles_> Jucato : thers still a lock on it
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> chakie_work: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086781.0
<ke-> Anyone here playing Eve Online on kubuntu?
<needles_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg
<Jucato> needles_: er.. "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" first
<Jucato> needles_: then "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dennister> only once that lock is removed can you start the installation process up again with my command string
<roguejedix> Here's an interesting development: adept wants me to upgrade to gutsy. Which is what I'm using right now.
<needles_> dennister : yeah, i know
<needles_> the commands dont seem to be having any effect
<dennister> i wish i could remember how i finally dealt with my lock
<chakie_work> Jucato: thanks! no wonder i couldn't figure it out, even the author seems to have problems with it
<dennister> roguejedix: that's a known bug...i just ignore it for now
<needles_> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<needles_> !dpkglock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkglock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roguejedix> dennister: So it's safe to assume it's going away after a certain update?
<chakie_work> Jucato: of course, those instructions are outdated
<dennister> roguejedix: yes
<chakie_work> Jucato: i'll just use firefox, it has nice gestures as plugins
<bazhang> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<roguejedix> dennister: I see. Thanks for clearing that up
<dennister> np
<Jucato> chakie_work: you consider a 1 month-old post as outdated?
<needles_> Jucato, dennister : what process is dont it?
<needles_> i could kill it, but i dont know what it is
<needles_> and when i press ctrl + esc i see messed up data
<dennister> what about whiptail?
<needles_> being the semi state of upgrade that my system is in
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: were u helping me kill the whiptail process last night?
<chakie_work> Jucato: i was wrong, i looked for the needed button in the totally wrong place
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, yeah i think so
<sub[t]rnl> run top in a cli, locate the pid, then kill -5 it
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: needles_ may be affected by it now
<sub[t]rnl> or do ps aux |grep whiptail
<aftertaf> oh well, no compiz for me....
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: follow those steps
 * Jucato goes back to work...
<chakie_work> oh man...
<chakie_work> who really thought that anyone could use this dialog?
<sub[t]rnl> dennister did
<sub[t]rnl> :}
<bazhang> compiz is seriously over-rated; waiting for KDE4 w/ OpenGL :}
<Jucato> chakie_work: the real solution to your problem would be to find out why Input Actions is empty and how to bring back the contents. unfortunately I don't know how
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, kde4 using kwin for its cube compositing is going to be nice
<dennister> what?
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: nm :P
<chakie_work> Jucato: yeah, it's happened on all my upgraded machines (three)
<Jucato> chakie_work: but just to test, close System Settings, run "kbuildsycoca" (ignore any error message you see) and try looking into Input Actions again
<aftertaf> someone should to a faq for these fixes......
<aftertaf> s/to/do
<needles_> how else could i kill the lock?
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<chakie_work> Jucato: no difference
<Jucato> chakie_work: hm.. something really wrong. no idea sorry
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: you missed one sudo :)
 * sub[t]rnl nuzzles his wine glass
<chakie_work> Jucato: thanks for the help. i'll see if i can somehow hack up something. but i fear it's easier to code up a new solution than use that abomination of  adialog
<dennister> needles_: did u try the top? or type "ps aux |grep whiptail" look for whiptail?
<needles_> i just did "sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dennister> if you see any mention of 'whiptail' that's what you may have to kill
<needles_> like sub[t]rnl said, and it had an effect
<sub[t]rnl> odd
<needles_> stuff is being "set up"
<needles_> what did that command do? "rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a"?
<dennister> wonderful!
<dennister> needles_: if things are being "set-up" that means your upgrade is going again
<matthias_> hi, after installing kubuntu 7.10 from CD Adapt says there would be a distribution ubgrade, which then fails because the repositories are already gutsy. How do I get rid of the upgrade notice?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah needles, you need to check for whiptail like dennister said though
<Jucato> matthias_: known bug. will be fixed. ignore first
<sub[t]rnl> if its hanging around its gonna chew up a lot of cpu
<matthias_> thanks
<needles_> "1000      5641  0.0  0.0   5116   816 pts/4    S+   03:19   0:00 grep whiptail"
<needles_> i dont know what that means
<sub[t]rnl> k, your good
<Jucato> needles_: that wasn't for you :P
<needles_> oh, ha
<Jucato> it was between sub[t]rnl and dennister
<Jucato> their own secret love affair
 * Jucato goes back to being busy
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: but the whole object of checking for whiptail was to remove the lock, and it seems the lock is gone if his upgrade has re-commenced
<needles_> what do i do once this is finished?
<sub[t]rnl> dennister: whiptail isn't part of the actual lock
<dennister> if "stuff is being "set up" " like needles_ said
<sub[t]rnl> its just left overs
<needles_> oh my, its back to setting up cfs, but this time in console
<sub[t]rnl> whiptail is just kinda like ncurses, used to draw up dialog boxes in a terminal
<dennister> let's see if it hangs in terminal, or continues like it should
<needles_> i dont even know why its installed
<needles_> its a stenography program
<needles_> and it is hanging yet again
<sub[t]rnl> you'll see a hot cpu from people not killing whiptail after ctrl +c'ing or disrupting a dpkg or update
<needles_> im going to cancel, uninstall cfs
<needles_> then redo
<dennister> cancel, uninstall cfs, then look for whiptail, kill it
<bazhang> just checking out top; what is 'zombie'?
<Jucato> a process that can't be killed...
<sub[t]rnl> lol
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<sub[t]rnl> rofl!
<bazhang> haha
<sub[t]rnl> ok, that one got me
<dennister> yes, very funny :)
<Jucato> no seriously
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<bazhang> bad to have one?
<dennister> poor needles_...and poor mads2
<Jucato> Zombie process, an inactive (but unkillable, hence "undead") computer process
<dennister> no one should have to go through this kind of pain
<sub[t]rnl> phew, i thought that was just you punning us all Jucato
<Jucato> I was... and being serious... who says I can't do both? :P
<sub[t]rnl> brilliant
<guuuuh> can anyone help me with a simple question about iptables?
<needles_> ok, so heres the condition now
<sub[t]rnl> !ask | guuuh
<ubotu> guuuh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dennister> mads2: u alive?
<Jucato> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<needles_> the package "cfs" is making my upgrade install freeze
<needles_> i just sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bazhang> thanks Jucato! thought it might be a storm botnet or some such. phew!
<Jucato> :D
<needles_> and now its telling me to run dpkg --configure -a
<needles_> but that will cause it to stall once more
<needles_> so i need to find a way to get cfs removed
<needles_> i just installed it today too, i have no idea why
<needles_> !cfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> would cfs be the completely fair scheduler?
<Jucato> !info cfs
<ubotu> cfs: Cryptographic Filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-18 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 564 kB
<needles_> no, its a cryptographic filesystem
<dennister> guys, should he do the dpkg --configure -a first, or first do apt-get remove --purge cfs?
<bazhang> ok. thanks!
<needles_> sudo apt-get remove --purge cfs
<sub[t]rnl> i.. guess.. not sure how cfs is keeping him from unlocking dpkg though
<sub[t]rnl> but i've seen stranger things
<needles_> because when i put in --configure -a it just goes through the whole of it, back to cfs and then hangs
<needles_> its like a never ending circle
<sub[t]rnl> k, kill its process? or just purge it like dennister said
<needles_> i cant uninstall cfs until i run --configure, but i can run configure through unless i get cfs removed
<needles_> cfs isnt running
<dennister> let's purge it first then, followed by the dpkg --configure -a
<sub[t]rnl> well, he wont be able to purge it with apt
<sub[t]rnl> locked and all
<needles_> apt isnt locked anymore
<sub[t]rnl> ah, righto
<dennister> see if this order works...if not, no harm trying
<sub[t]rnl> aint linux fun?
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<needles_> but it now wants to be --configured
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : heh
<dennister> lol
<dennister> i should shut up...
<dennister> contrast83: u alive? i believe you were helping me last night with the dist upgrade?
<needles_> ok, i just ran dpkg --configure -a again
<needles_> and its hanging again on cfs
<needles_> !info ldconfig
<ubotu> Package ldconfig does not exist in gutsy
<dennister> needles_: did you ever try the dpkg remove --purge cfs?
<needles_> dennister : yeah
<sub[t]rnl> what happened?
<needles_> it says i need an action input
<needles_> wait, no i didnt before
<needles_> i just did it and it tells me that
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get --purge remove cfs
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dennister> oops, i forgot...mixed up apt-get line with dpkg line
<needles_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<needles_> i cant uninstall it
<needles_> because it wants me to do that
<dennister> it's all the fault of those locks with the 'dpkg line'
<needles_> but i can do that, because itll just stall at "setting up cfs" and lock dpkg again
<sub[t]rnl> well this sucks needles_
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : indeed it does
<needles_> there must be a way around it though
<sub[t]rnl> there always is
<Hamra> what is the name of the package that have M$ fonts?
<dennister> is the adept notifier icon in your docker?
<needles_> i dont know what it could be
<needles_> there was, but it just crashed
<bazhang> mscorefonts
<sub[t]rnl> msttcorefonts
<bazhang> oops.
<Hamra> thnx
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: hrm, i guess i could try to replicate your situation with my box
<dennister> let's try opening it again needles_ perhaps we can purge cfs from it
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: what did you do, just install cfs, then break adept right?
<needles_> cfs is where my gutsy install was hanging also
<sub[t]rnl> ew, the cfs install?
<sub[t]rnl> or download
<caris_mere> I've upgraded to Gutsy...to do this one had to mark "pre-releases" in the repositories...should I now unmark that?
<needles_> adept isnt working, but i dont know if thats why it isnt working
<sub[t]rnl> caris_mere: yup, unless you want the bleeding edge
<caris_mere> thanks
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : the install
<dennister> needles_: k, if i'm confused, perhaps ur confusing sub[t]rnl as well
<needles_> lets review then
<sub[t]rnl> i need a cig, ill catch up in a bit
<dennister> isn't this what u did/mean: i installed cfs earlier today, then tried the gutsy upgrade, and the upgrade is stalling/hanging on the cfs?
<needles_> i was going along my gutsy install perfectly fine, then during the installation it got up to 60%, then stopped on "setting up cfs"
<needles_> dennister : yeah
<dennister> ok, that's what i understood...when sub[t]rnl gets back from his cig break, we'll explain it the way i did...
<dennister> in the meantime, let's see if you can open synaptic
<needles_> i dont have it installed
<dennister> get it...lots of pps swear it's more stable than adept
<needles_> dennister : yeah
<sub[t]rnl> k
<needles_> but i cant do that because apt is messed up
<dennister> sub[t]rnl: let me clarify needles_ history
<sub[t]rnl> k
<contrast83> dennister: Sorry, NetworkManager gave out on me. Did you make any progress with the upgrade?
<dennister> he installed cfs earlier today...then he started the gutsy upgrade, and now it keeps hanging on the installation of the upgrade to cfs
<sub[t]rnl> lets see
<dennister> it's the gutsy upgrade that's begiing buggered up by the cfs upgrade, so we need to get rid of cfs somehow
<contrast83> CFS?
<sub[t]rnl> he needs to -finish- configure cfs then
<dennister> contrast83: u know it?
<sub[t]rnl> dpkg-reconfigure cfs
<contrast83> I'm unfamiliar.
<mads2> yay!
<sub[t]rnl> needles try that
 * mads2 enjoys a fully working ubuntu.
<dennister> mads2: wonderful!
<sub[t]rnl> grats mads
<needles_> "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cfs is broken or not fully installed"
<mads2> however
<mads2> now, the console is fucked.
<dennister> contrast83: i did get my upgrade completely finished, thank you
<mads2> the font is utterly big
<mads2> then it goes black.
<mads2> o_O
<contrast83> Good for you. I would've given up after 12 hours. :-P
<mads2> console as in alt + f1, f2 and so forth.
<dennister> and now needles is having a unique-but-similar upgrade problem
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : it says "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: cfs is broken or not fully installed"
<dennister> mads2: what do u mean, font goes black?
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: ok, sec
<dennister> u mean the whole screen goes black?
<bazhang> seems to be bug associated with it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cfs/+bug/146557
<dennister> and how is console 'fucked'?
<bazhang> cfs, that is.
<stdin> dennister, mads2: watch the language in here
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: sudo apt-get -install --reinstall cfs
<dennister> hey, stdin :) another expert for needles_ here
<bazhang> needles_: there is a known bug with cfs in post install process.
<stdin> maybe when I have coffee...
<dennister> heheheh...u just couldn't resist the admonishment, eh?
<Hamra> isnt there any program to put in the taskbar, similar to the language bar of windows?
<needles_> bazhang : i believe i have found it in full magnitude
<bazhang> Hamra: for changing input language?
<Hamra> yes
<bazhang> scim
<dennister> mads2: i've never had that much of a need for alt + f, f2, etc
<sub[t]rnl> needles_ : sudo apt-get -f install
<sub[t]rnl> for the win
<Hamra> thnx a lot, i'll check it out
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<bazhang> better than the Windows implementation, imo
<sub[t]rnl> :/
<sub[t]rnl> did you try both the --reinstall?
<dennister> mads2: but you have a full working xorg? check the internet section in the menu for the program called pidgin
<needles_> basically, cfs needs to be gotten rid of by somehow getting around the fact that i need to dpkg --configure -a
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : yeah, same comment
<dennister> the font size is probably because you just don't have nvidia or ati restricted drivers installed yet
<needles_> ok, is there a way to run dpkg --configure -a but have it skip over cfs?
<akrus`Away> hm
<akrus`Away> how to set DNS list? :D
<needles_> as in run through everything, but no including cfs
<Lynoure> akrus`Away: if you don't use dhcp, it's as simple as editing /etc/resolv.conf
<sub[t]rnl> what happened when you did sudo dpkg-reconfigure cfs
<dennister> well, it's 5 am here, and i have to go to bed
<bazhang> g'night
<akrus`Away> Lynoure: I edited :x
<akrus`Away> oh
<akrus`Away> hm
<dennister> needles_: i'm leaving you in the more-capable hands of sub[t]rnl, stdin, jucato...
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : it says cfs is broke or not fully installed
<akrus> thanks :)
<Lynoure> akrus`Away: what does ":x" mean here?
<dennister> night everyone
<needles_> dennister : thanks for your efforts though, i appreciate it
<akrus> that's a smiley :x
<sub[t]rnl> night denn
<Jucato> stdin's here. I need to work :P
<dennister> np
<Lynoure> akrus: yes, but "does not work for me" or "ok, did it" smiley? :)
<stdin> Jucato: let me at least wake up first :p
<sub[t]rnl> needles_: wait till stdin gets some coffee
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<needles_> sub[t]rnl : heh, alright
<needles_> i have to be off to bed as well
<needles_> its like 4 am
 * Jucato shakes stdin vigorously... Wake UP!!!!
<bazhang> :}
<akrus> Lynoure: it works, just i remember 7.04 had problems with it :)
<stdin> now I just feel nauseous
<akrus> Lynoure: nvm it's working okay
<Lynoure> akrus: ok, that's good :)
 * Jucato shakes stdin more
 * Jucato is off to buy some sanity...
 * stdin offers Jucato a discount, and throws in empathy to sweeten the deal
<sub[t]rnl> bring back extra guys
<sub[t]rnl> cause we're running short
<Lynoure> akrus: but if you use dhcp (dynamic ip), the dhcp will override it, so more steps are needed. But you aren't?
<akrus> Static here :)
<akrus> this knetworkconf is laggy :(
<needles_> stdin : are you awake yet?
<stdin> needles_: sort of
<needles_> can i let you in on my problem?
<stdin> as long as you don't expect me to read several hours of back scroll. yes
<needles_> stdin : certainly
<mads2> how can i see a list
<mads2> of packages installed and removed.
<mads2> in the default desktop version of the add/remove programs
<mads2> i think i accidentaly removed a program by mistake
<mads2> now i cant remember what it was called.
<needles_> ok, i was upgrading from feisty to gutsy, and everything was going smooth untill i got to the installation part, it went all the way to 60%, then froze on "setting up cfs"
<uhell> froze up? sounds stable :)
<needles_> stdin : so through the guidance of sub[t]rnl and a few others, i closed it, and attempted to continue it in console
<needles_> there was a lock on dpkg, i removed it and attempted to sudo dpkg --configure -a
<needles_> but that process just led on down the line to another hang up on "cfs" again in the console
<stdin> needles_: does it just hang or just fail?
<needles_> stdin : and i cant remove purge that package, unless i can configure
<needles_> it just hangs
<stdin> ok, time to "hack" it to let you remove it.
<needles_> stdin : how would i do that?
<needles_> is there a way to pdkg --configure -a, and have it skip of cfs in the process
<stdin> needles_: try: "echo exit | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/adept-common.p*"
<needles_> with the atertisk included?
<stdin> yes
<stdin> erm, hold on
<stdin>  "echo exit | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/cifs.p*"
<stdin> not adept :p
 * stdin drinks more coffee
<stdin> cifs is wrong too....
<stdin> last time, I promise it's right: "echo exit | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/cfs.p*"
<needles_> stdin : ok, it said exit
 * Jucato prepares stdin a galon of pure, unadulterated, unsweetened, coffee.... powder
<needles_> stdin : what did that do?
 * stdin eats the powder with a desert spoon
<stdin> needles_: something you shouldn't normally do, it made the script that run before and after install/removal do nothing
<stdin> needles_: try removing the package now, then you should complete the upgrade. after that I'll see if I can find the real problem with it
<needles_> stdin : so what would i do now? sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<needles_> stdin : alright
<stdin> you may have to run dpkg before you remove it, but try removing it first
<needles_> stdin : it wont let me remove it
<needles_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<stdin> yep, run that command first then
<needles_> same as its told me before
<needles_> ok
<needles_> its stalled on "setting up cfs..."
<needles_> again
<qrawl> How do I get rid of  <mount point>  that I accidentally created in my Home folder
<qrawl> I want to remove that
<qrawl> its linked to my other HD
<stdin> needles_: did you run the last command I said "echo exit | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/cfs.p*" ?
<needles_> stdin : yeah
<stdin> qrawl: you have to unmount it, then you can remove the directory
<needles_> verbatim
<stdin> needles_: post /var/lib/dpkg/info/cfs.postinst to pastebin
<qrawl> stdin: I cant.  I went to the Disks management, and that doesnt exist.  I believe I edited that to point to a diff folder, and it never got rid of the old one
<qrawl> stdin, at least it's not showing up in the System panel for disks
<stdin> qrawl: if there's nothing mounted there, then you should be able to delete the directory
<qrawl> stdin, it doesnt look like a shortcut
<needles_> stdin : http://pastebin.com/d64a62f2a
<qrawl> stdin, but I'll log on as root and try deleting it
<qrawl> I hope it doesnt really delete it
<qrawl> ugh
<qrawl> it wants to delete the real files
<muchanic> qrawl: jump into konsole and manually umount it
<stdin> needles_: ok, press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu kate /var/lib/dpkg/info/cfs.postinst" then put "set -x" under the line with "set -e"
<stdin> needles_: then save and run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again
<qrawl> muchanic, ok, whats the command
<muchanic> sudo umount /home/user/dir
<qrawl> ty
<qrawl> its still there
<muchanic> the files, or the directory?
<qrawl> the directory
<qrawl> and the files inside
<qrawl> which are on the other HD
<qrawl> ok nm.  the folder is just there, but it's empty now, becasue it's unmounted
<qrawl> I'll delete it in root
<needles_> stdin : ok, i complied, and there was a bit of output, but it seems to be still stalled on cfs
<stdin> qrawl: you don't need to be root to delete it
<stdin> needles_: post the output to pastebin then
<qrawl> yes I did
<qrawl> It had to be root
<qrawl> anyway, thanks.  I got rid of it
<needles_> stdin : http://pastebin.com/d6989c549
<needles_> is what it shows
<MaDiNfO_> hi all, does anyone knows if there is any issue on xine lib on 7.10 ? lots of people complaning that there is some interlaction on kaffeine or other xine based players...
<stdin> needles_: does "test -d /var/cfs ; echo $?" show "0" ?
<SlimG2> Is there another KDE-based web-browser other than Konqueror ?
<needles_> stdin : it doesnt do anything
<stdin> needles_: anything? did you put it exactly as shown?
<needles_> yeah
<stdin> does it just return you to a prompt?
<needles_> stdin : no, it doesnt even do that
<needles_> it just puts a blank line
<needles_> and leaves it there
<stdin> needles_: ok, press Ctrl-C, then do "ls -l /var" and post the output to pastebin
<barbadillo_> hi all
<barbadillo_> my kde does not start anymore after a dist-upgrade
<needles_> stdin : its just a blank line again, no output
<sabgenton> anyone know where to find info on the kio cgi slave
<needles_> stdin : keep in mind im on a 60% upgraded to gutsy system, that was cancelled then
<stdin> needles_: that's not good, looks like your filesystem is bad. you should check the filesystem
<needles_> stdin : yeah, i know
<needles_> stdin : im thinking about throwing in the towel now
<needles_> ive been on this for that past few hours, and its almost 5 am, and i ahve school at 11
<needles_> ill just burn my important files off to a dvd, and then reinstall from a livecd
<stdin> needles_: run "sudo shutdown -F -r now" (that will immediately shutdown and restart the system to check it)
<needles_> stdin : what if it doesnt reboot?
<stdin> needles_: can't see why it wouldn't
<needles_> alright, ill give it a try
<needles_> brb
<stdin> it'll take a while to run
<barbadillo_> upgrading to gutsy broke my kde!!!!
<cptnspoon> Can anyone help me get my nvidia card working under Gutsy? I've been going round in circles for days trying to get this figured out...
<Alarm> cptnspoon, why not installing nvidia from nvidia installer ?
<Alarm> much easier work
<vbgunz> I heard it was possible to install Firefox and Thunderbird without any gnome dependencies. is this true? how can I find out more?
<Alarm> all those packages that needed to be downloaded through apt just confuse me...
<Alarm> cptnspoon, what doesnt work exactly ?
<Jucato> vbgunz: Firefox doesn't depend on GNOME. it depends on GTK though
<Alarm> vbgunz,  if u want the feel of kde, install qt-engine
<Jucato> Alarm: that's already installed by default
<Jucato> actually gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<vbgunz> Jucato: oh had to say to you, thanks for recommending kget. I knew of wget but kget just saved my ass too on a big file... much better than konqueror by itself :)
<Alarm> ehmm, dont know it. i am not using kubuntu :)
<vbgunz> Jucato: thanks!
<Jucato> Alarm: er.. ok...
<Jucato> (what are you using then?)
<vbgunz> Alarm: not really looking for the feel :)
<Alarm> vbgunz,  as much i did hear u use firefox . why not adding the extension DownThemAll ? no need to load extra apps
<Alarm> Jucato,  debian stable etch for several months now testing
<Jucato> I see
<vbgunz> Alarm: sorry, I don't wish to use Firefox as my primary browser. I wish to use it for development purposes only. e.g., it has Firebug :)
<Alarm> kubuntu indeed has all the latest versions , but not so tested. many times things just crashed . not something that i like
<Jucato> (technically, when you use a Firefox extension, you are basically loading the equivalent of a small app as well, or at least taking up as much resources)
<Alarm> i am of the opinion , old ? does it work ? keep it :)
<Alarm> ohh ok then
<Jucato> (then you should have stuck to stable?)
<Alarm> Jucato,  for sure downthemall doesnt take as much memory as kget
<Alarm> although kget is a good application for sure
<Jucato> quite :)
<GuHHH>  ive configured squid, its waiting for requests on my server, but my client cant connect outside my network, it can resolve hostnames, but cant ping... i can only reach my server, not whats behind it... any help?
<Jucato> and it doesn't require Konqueror to be running while downloading
<Alarm> wanted to check out whats on testing . but still i kept my old kernel .
<Jucato> kerne;
<Jucato> kernels aren't really much of a problem :)
<Alarm> 2.6.18-5 at the moment
<vbgunz> Alarm: I don't need konqueror to use kget which is nice too :)
<rc-1> hi, i bought a dell laptop, and just upgraded it to gutsy, and said it worked but when it reboots x doesnt start
<vbgunz> rc-1: what do you see?
<rc-1> vbgunz: crap battery is dead let me get charger
<Alarm> well, 2.6.22 is supposed to work better, but this makes my system worse :) it finds some ps/2 interrupts and softirq wakes up taking up my cpu usage. i cant fix it , so i prefered staying back in 2.6.18 till i will figure out how
<rc-1> pretty much the screen you get when you press controlaltf1
<vbgunz> rc-1: so you see a login screen but nothing like a blinking cursor all by itself?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> so... I just installed the proprietary ati graphics driver and restarted and now x won't start
<ubuntu> or kde
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<vbgunz> rc-1: I had the same experience but I had a blinking cursor on all terminals and on X screen... horrible experience
<rc-1> vbgunz: ya
<ubuntu> (gusty user)
<rc-1> i think dell locked it so you couldnt change os or something
<vbgunz> rc-1: ya what? a login box or a blinking cursor?
<rc-1> just the login thing
<rc-1> normal command prompt
<vbgunz> rc-1: try logging in and then try 'startx'
<vbgunz> see what happens
<ubuntu> yea thats what I did
<ubuntu> black screen
<ubuntu> i'm on the livecd now ><
<vbgunz> rc-1: what graphics card do you have?
<vbgunz> that may have something to do with it
<ubuntu> ati 9800
<ubuntu> radeon
<ubuntu> possibly
<Mekzholan> I set up my system by installing ubuntu and got the kde packages then, so I've got an kubuntu system. But which gnome-packages do I have to delete now, to have an clean, leight weight kubuntu?
<ubuntu> is there any way to revert to the normal driver for the purposes of unbreaking my os?
<Alarm> gdm , gnomebase for sure
<Jucato> Mekzholan: try this: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ubuntu> frome the livecd?
<rc-1> vbgunz: ah sorry cant find the power cable ill worry about it later
<vbgunz> ubuntu, do you know how to use a terminal based editor like vi, vim or nano?
<rc-1> the default 1420n one
<ubuntu> hm never tried nano
<Alarm> ubuntu, its time to :)
<vbgunz> ubuntu: make a copy of this file /etc/X11/corg.conf like this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ubuntu> what do I need to change?
<Alarm> ubuntu, depends the error xorg shows you
<rc-1> cp your xorg.conf.backup (or whatever) to xorg.conf
<vbgunz> not corg.conf ... sorry, xorg.conf
<Alarm> check on /var/log/Xorg.log , or Xorg.0.log the latest one
<ubuntu> I can probably just mount the disk and look at it in kate
<Alarm> there will be shown whats wrong with xorg and kde wont start
<ubuntu> sec
<Alarm> ubuntu why to make ur life more difficult ?
<Alarm> nano /file/you/want/to/open
<Mekzholan> Jucato: tnx!
<ubuntu> kk :-)
<julius> is 7.10 very buggy for anyone?
<julius> ive allready had dolphin crash once
<julius> and kaffiene cant play videos (ive installed the ubuntu-restricted-extra's e.t.c. as per guides)
<dojero> I haven't had Dolphin crash, and all my videos play on Kaffeine...were these things working for you in 7.04?
<ubuntu> do you know how to get to my linux partition from the livecd?
<ubuntu> all i can see in terminal is the ramdisk
<dojero> ubuntu, just look in the storage media in a file manager (konqueror or dolphin)
<vbgunz> ubuntu, reboot into your hard disk
<Alarm> ubuntu thought you got problems loading X , why the need of livecd ?
<vbgunz> ubuntu doing it from live disk aint really going to help you much..
<rc-1> julius: dolphin doesnt crash, but whenever i close it it gives a "cannot write bookmarks file" error.  a few other small bugs too.  and movies work fine (in kaffiene but i use mplayer)
<ubuntu> ok possibly brb
<Alarm> Ubukubu,
<Alarm> ubuntu
 * vbgunz cannot wait for vlc on qt goodness :)
<Alarm> install bitchx
<Alarm> and join the channel from bitchx to work and be able to get also help from here
<ubuntu> aah ok that'll help
<dojero> Is there a way to operate another PC over the Internet?  Krdc and Krfb seem only for local networks.
<cptnspoon> hi
<ubuntu> hm yes it gets stuck while loading the fglrx driver
<ubuntu> (II) fglrx(0): POWERplay not supported on this hardware
<ubuntu> mind if i pastebin this?
<ubuntu> http://www.pastebin.ca/746579
<ubuntu> ^ log
<Alarm> paste also xorg.conf please
<Alarm> ubuntu, have you tried to reconfigure xserver ?
<ubuntu> http://www.pastebin.ca/746584
<julie> please french site
<Jucato> !fr | julie
<ubotu> julie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> yea IDK what any of these vars in the config file are
<ubuntu> xorg.conf needs manual configuration?
<Alarm> you could do it also manualy
<Jucato> !xconfig | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Alarm> and it will create a new xorg.con , back up your old one first
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<Alarm> curi0, if there are allready partitions why to create new ones ?
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: krdc and krfb work over the internet too (afterall the internet is just a big network - or network of several networks); may i suggest openvpn, openssh, and freenx or any of the vnc servers/clients
<ubuntu> ty so much!! i'll give it a try, brb
<Alarm> although i see dublicates in ur xorg. dont know if that matters
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: if krdc and krfb work on the internet, then why do I need the others you suggest?
<Alarm> like Section "device" #
<ubuntu> it was all automaticly done by the restricted driver manager in 7.10
<ubuntu> so its kinda creepy that it borked all of a sudden
<WaltzingAlong> i suppose if you understood that you would already know why you thought krdc did not work over the internet; dojero
<fregl> where do I put commands I want run during/after boot?
<Alarm> ubuntu,  keep a backup of xorg.conf , and do an xserver reconfiguration
<ubuntu> kk
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: it is quite likely that between your server/client and the other side client/server there are firewalls and the like, so incoming connections would be blocked by default
<ubuntu_> yo
<Alarm> if this wont solve your problem you still recover back your xorg.conf back
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: thanks for repeating. perhaps read the replies which were already stated?
<ubuntu_> I'm master of linux yeah !! from Poland !
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: Okay.  So if I want to access a computer over the net, then both have to have the vnc software.
<curi0> I didn't think you all saw my text because I was not registered
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: one needs the server, the other the client.
<curi0> Sorry about that!
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: not registered means cannot send private messages but can send to the channel
<curi0> Sitting in the ubuntu channel where nobody answers my question is amazing
<jussi01> How do you change which device the system outputs sound to? I want the sound to came through my USB headset, not my laptop speakers.
<ubuntu_> where are logs
<ubuntu_> ?
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: Got it...so the one I'm trying to access is the server (since I'm going to be operating that PC remotely)...right?
<ubuntu_> where are logs files?
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: what do you expect? what you should do? who decides that?
<Alarm> ubuntu, /var/log
<curi0> Alarm: There are windows partitions
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: right and on the server side, the firewalls would need to be configured to allow incoming connections to the vnc server port, usually 5900
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: you can format those partitions as you like
<Alarm> installing kubuntu on it, it will ask you to format them to ext3 or whatever you would like them to
<curi0> I have data on those partitions
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: Thank you...I understand (I think).
<curi0> I'm trying to find out if my procedure is right?
<Alarm> you dont need to resize them if the size of them is ok . if i remember well during the installation you can resize them as well
<ubuntu_> logs with used commends
<ubuntu_> logs with used commands
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: and on the local network the firewall would likely not exist and therefore not be blocking incoming traffic
<ubuntu_> ?
<Alarm> i dont know how safe it is to change fs on the HD with data on it and without formating it.
<jussi01> !repeat | ubuntu_:
<ubotu> ubuntu_:: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<curi0> Don't you haev to have 3 partitions to install any linux on a dual boot system?
<GuHHH> ive configured squid, its waiting for requests on my server, but my client cant connect outside my network, it can resolve hostnames, but cant ping... i can only reach my server, not whats behind it... any help? even if i disable squid, i cant ping internet, just resolve names (from client)
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: Actually, there aren't firewalls on either end...I'm trying to access my mother's computer...she wouldn't have a clue about firewalls.
<Alarm> ubuntu, /home/user/.bash_history
<WaltzingAlong> Alarm: changing the filesystem would/should format it
<curi0> For Linux sake yes
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: but her dsl/cable router/gateway would
<curi0> and Windows sake
<Alarm> curi0,  copy the files on an other storage device , and resize them , format them without any risk if you dont know well what you are doing
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: Okay...so the chances are slim I can pull this off, since I'd have to walk her through the process of accessing her cable router and opening the port.
<curi0> Let me rephrase! I'm going to be booting from my USB hard drive to install ubuntu to local partitions.
<curi0> Alarm: I know what i'm doing, i'm just trying to figure out if my procedure is correct.
<Alarm> ohh, you got the iso image on the usb storage and u want to do the installation from that iso ?
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: But at least I understand and can try to make those changes to her system when I'm there.
<ubuntu_> THANK YOU
<curi0> Alarm: Yes, because I'm getting Buffer I/O errors on HDC
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: right. which was my suggestion about ssh because it may be better to ssh into her computer then from there, once connected to it via ssh, run x11vnc to access her screen then a vnc viewer on the localhost to view that screen on your end. openvpn because you can create a vpn so she need not configure anything nor open any ports and all traffic on the vpn is encrypted
<Alarm> you wont be able to do it that way . you got to extract the files and make it bootable. there is also a procedure to do to make the usb boot and run the installer
<curi0> So, i'm planning on taking the syslinux route and configuring my USB hard drive to boot the ISO directly.
<Alarm> would be much easier to burn it on a dvd
<curi0> Can't if my dvd isn't reading properly
<Alarm> curi0,  when i worked a bit with slax and usb flash , it wasnt just to have the iso on the drive, but more than that
<curi0> That's why I have to take a different step because my DVD seems to be broken
<Alarm> i see
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: I'm slow to understand, but I'm getting better.  Thanks.  So I can just use Putty to get to her PC and then go from there?
<Alarm> hold on. i have a link dont know how much this will help
<curi0> I'm just using the USB hard drive as a CDROM that's all
<curi0> Alarm: I've found many links regarding this matter.
<Alarm> http://damnsmalllinux.org/wiki/index.php/Installing_to_a_USB_Flash_Drive
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: you could. then you need only one part, encrypt all of the traffic (sending of vnc passwords as well) and so on
<Alarm> ok its not a usb flash drive but its still how to boot from a usb and playing with the iso
<curi0> See the link that you'er posting is total opposite of my actions
<curi0> Oh alright
<curi0> gotcha!
<curi0> You're on the same page now :)
<Alarm> curi0, you will defenetely will have to change the mbr of the drive
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: if you have openvpn running already she could then use krfb to send the invite to you, you could access it over the vpn.
<curi0> Yes I know that's where my problems will come in
<Alarm> curi0, check also that: http://www.slax.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6846&sid=40bde0cfe4142649ac31949b54f26267
<curi0> Because i'll have to boot Vista and do the command to switch the mbr
<curi0> and then add linux bootloader to easy bcd
<dojero> WaltzingAlong: That may even be better.  Thank you again for this help...I'll probably try tomorrow.
<WaltzingAlong> dojero: i admin several computers and am presently at least 7 timezones away from most of them. ssh over openvpn is how i get into most
<dojero> WaltingAlong: I'm in Italy and she's in US, so we're a couple of time zones apart, anyway.
<Alarm> curi0, one more: http://www.linux.com/articles/46267 , just use ext type instead of f16 or f32
<curi0> Alarm: you know what my issue probably is!
<curi0> I downloaded the ubuntu iso from torrents
<Alarm> that your dvd isnt working
<curi0> Let me try downloading it directly from ubuntu
<Alarm> and you cant install ubuntu from a dvd so you want to run the installer from the external hd
<curi0> and let's see if I get Buffer I/O errors
<curi0> That's what I wanted to do at first but let me try downloading a copy directly from ubuntu
<curi0> I should've done that from the beginning, but, now i've learned my lesson!
<Alarm> btw, is there a netinstall for kubuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: torrent can tell you if you have the exact same bit for bit as is in the torrent; have your client check the iso for integrity
<Alarm> curi0, check hash
<curi0> check the hash against the website hash?
<Alarm> although torrents rarely fail. if a package wasnt succesfuly download correctly, it downloads it again
<curi0> what if the whole iso from the torrent site just happened to be corrupt?
<Alarm> yeap
<Alarm> if you downloaded it from a normal mirror i doubt it
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: then everyone else downloading the same torrent would have (had) corrupt iso files
<vbgunz> I am looking for a dictionary that can merge itself with my context menu. e.g., if I highlight a word in any document, I can right click and get it's definition. does anything like this exists? also, preferably it would be great if it worked offline
<skyion> curi0, >> do a md5sum on the file and check the original
<curi0> I'm on Windows :(
<skyion> oh :|
<Alarm> skyion, there are also applications for windows that do that
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: md5sum is also a win32
<curi0> found a utility
<curi0> !
<skyion> kewl ;)
<vbgunz> curi0: on Windows, my favorite md5sum checker along with a bunch of others was 'hashtab'
<roguejedix> Might I reccomend wxChecksums
<Alarm> sha1sum.exe 20kb big and does its job
<Alarm> no need for installation or something
<curi0> Found this need little proggy called md5check
<curi0> Checking my iso right now
<skyion> kewl
<Alarm> curi0, that would do
<contrast83> Somewhat of an odd question - How clean is Control+Alt+Backspace? i.e., If you have a bunch of programs running and you press that, do those programs cleanly exit or are they forcefully killed?
<WaltzingAlong> curi0: you may find it helpful to have http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GnuWin32 installed on your ms windows "operating system", especially after putzing with a gnu/linux-based distro for any amount of time
<curi0> My MD5 Hash: f4ed141eebd2b3c11ada9dac1f58c742 against isohunt.com info_hash: e02e5e117a5a9080d552a11fa675de868a05fe71
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: killed i think
<roguejedix> Don't torrents use md4?
<contrast83> That's what I was thinking. Thanks.
<vbgunz> contrast83: murdered... exit them then do that is possible
<Minnozz> how can I set up a network bridge from eth1 to my bluetooth dongle, so I can access the my internet connection with my mobile phone?
<vbgunz> /is/if/
<vbgunz> I think the 'send to system tray option' in the menu editor is broken. I am trying to send kdict to the system tray but it never goes :/
<contrast83> vbgunz: Cool, thanks. Do you know where I might find some documentation on that? Google's not helping... Sorry, just trying to prove someone wrong. :-)
<skiffx> guys if IM installing ubuntu onto scsi12 (0,0,0) (sdh) then the bootloader should still go on (hd0) or something else?
<Alarm> scsi ? they still exist ? :)
<USMarine> sata2 ftw
<skiffx> no its all sata
<skiffx> it sees it as scsi though
<vbgunz> heh, no, but been told plenty of times by several different users. and you can prove it to yourself with applications that save there state on a clean exit like kchmviewer or kpdf I believe. when you exit them cleanly, they restart where they exited. when you ctrl+alt+backspace, they start from the last clean exit
<Alarm> maybe the as sda device
<Alarm> not hd
<curi0> Thank You, everyone for your assistance, i'll try this iso directly from ubuntu and if that doesn't work than i'll boot the iso indirectly from my usb hard drive.
<curi0> Again, I appreciate all you've guys helped out with!
<curi0> Thank You
<Alarm> do an fdisk -l to check out ur partition
<skiffx> Alarm, it saw it as sdh
<contrast83> vbgunz: Cool, that's enough for me. Thanks much. :-)
<skiffx> so now thebootloader goes
<vbgunz> np :)
<skiffx> onto hd0 or hd8?
<Alarm> on the partition that is bootable
<USMarine> anyone seen a peeing plane before? http://www.metacafe.com/watch/881033/amazing_scene/
<Alarm> wheck which one is
<Alarm> wheck -> check
<skiffx> sdh is the bootable one with windows
<skiffx> so what do I specify in (hd*) ?
<Alarm> shouldnt it have a number, just asking. never saw that sdh
<Alarm> i am not risking it to tell you bullshit as i am not so familiar with that sdh .
<skiffx> Alarm, sdh is the bootable drive
<Alarm> well still i am wondering why there is no number
<skiffx> sdh is just sda-h
<skiffx> err
<Alarm> then do install it on sdh
<skiffx> well sdh is separated into 3 more partitions
<Alarm> if -h- stands for a number
<Alarm> :)
<Alarm> sdh1, sdh2, sdh3 ?
<skiffx> swap is sdh3 and ext3 / is sdh2
<skiffx> win is sdh1
<Alarm> then i am 99% sure that u need to install it on sdh1 , check if there is also a "*" for boot on that sdh1
<Alarm> if you put the grub on a non bootable partition u wont see grub runing
<cperrin88> Hey, I'm searching for a way to use compiz with my ATI card
<skiffx> Alarm, ty
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | cperrin88
<ubotu> cperrin88: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Alarm> reboot and tell me if it was that :P
<cperrin88> WaltzingAlong: this doesn't work. It says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41813/
<Alarm> ubuntu christian . what distro release is that now ? u log into gnome and see a big cross or what ?
<skiffx> lol
<Alarm> instead of apt-get install package , jesus please install package
<Alarm> heee
<Alarm> is there any distro for othomans as well ?
<WaltzingAlong> followed by 'i promise i will never <insert sin> again
<Alarm> hehehe WaltzingAlong
<cperrin88> Alarm: there is a Ubuntu Satanic edition repository
<Alarm> cool, i will try to add it into my christian distro then see what happens
<arkygeek> hihi
<Alarm> package conflicts ? :)
<arkygeek> fyi: if you are running an iMac 24 and get no sound in gutsy, do this:  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.22-14-generic    then reboot.
<cperrin88> Alarm: On the webpage they say you should use a fresh isntalled Christian edition to use this repostitories  :D
<Alarm> you should use a god blessed partition !
<surface> is there a way to ask knetworkmanager remember the wpa password, instead of keep asking everytime i login?
<arkygeek> surface - i was wondering that too...
<surface> the kwallet is kind of useless, maybe i donno how to use it
<Delphinus> surface: have you tried disabling the walley
<Delphinus> wallet (
<Yammeh> Is there anything to do to try and make kubuntu more stable? If I leave it on more than 24 hours it starts to really slow down when switching applications and when I start typing and stuff
<werty> do you know how to configure dc++?
<Delphinus> Yammeh: what does free -m show?
 * Alarm is going to check the french fries...
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: are you using compiz-fusion? or xserver-xgl?
<surface> Delphinus: disable? no, it prompts me when first login
<Yammeh> Not using either WaltzingAlong
<Delphinus> surface: run kwalletmanager and it should appear in systray beside time
<surface> why i type my wpa password in, i tot kwallet kind of remember it for me
<Delphinus> go into options and disable it
<Yammeh> lol, it's owning my ram, Delphinus
<Yammeh> For no reason... I've only got like 3 applications loaded
<Delphinus> Yammeh: how much ram you have?
<Yammeh> 2gb
<_luke_> hey guys - I'm looking for a way to take an AVI which was taken off Youtube and make it playable on a stock windows install for a presentation... Currently it plays fine in Linux but under windows it plays audio and no video
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: generally you want your ram used as much as possible
<_luke_> I think it has a custom header which confuses WMP... any idea how to remove it under Linux?
<Yammeh> Yes, but now to the point where it lags my pc
<WaltzingAlong> _luke_: use vlc on ms windows? reencode the video with mencoder
<Delphinus> Yammeh: is it used or cached?
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: using lots of ram does not lag your pc
<Delphinus> if its cached thats fine
<Delphinus> how much swap is used?
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: check kinfocenter for a nice picture about it
<_luke_> WaltzingAlong: Can't change the windows install unfortunately... I tried a few times with mencoder but I can't get a file which will play with video under windows
<Yammeh> It says it's used
<WaltzingAlong> _luke_: so the answer is to try again until you do. man mencoder. pick the video codec that comes with ms windows
<Yammeh> According to kinfocenter, 38% is disk cached..
<WaltzingAlong> though that really does not seem like an answer
<Delphinus> Yammeh: how much swap is used
<Yammeh> 2%
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: 2GB ram here; presently 50MB free; then 68% disk cache; 3% swap used; so it is not a swap issue in your case
<Delphinus> Yammeh: if you run top, whats the load average?
<azuk> _luke_, I've converted avi files created with my camera with mplayer's option -ffourcc DX50 in order to make them playable on Windows
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: you can also see that with uptime
<Yammeh> which is the average? There are 3 numbers
<Delphinus> Yammeh: give us all 3
<WaltzingAlong> they all are; different times
<Yammeh> load average: 0.13, 0.23, 0.33
<Yammeh> It's not the loading of new applications that's the issue, it's lag in the ones that are loaded
<_luke_> WaltzingAlong: thanks - messing with different options
<_luke_> azuk: Thanks - I'll give it a try
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: and those numbers are not high by any means
<Yammeh> It's not the loading of applications that's the problem, it's the freezing when I alt tab or try to type
<Delphinus> not sure Yammeh, did you upgrade or clean install?
<Yammeh> I tried to upgrade and it failed, so I did a clean install
<Delphinus> sorry cant help ya.. past midnight here and i got work tomorow.. good luck!
<Yammeh> Ok, thanks
<smorg> Alarm: <- guy with xserver problems
<smorg> all better, gracias!
<Alarm> huh ?
<smorg> you told me to reconfigure xorg.conf
<smorg> seems to have reverted to the default drivers
<Amrius> hi there
<dieter_> ahoi
<dieter_> wieso gibts keine deutsche übersetzung für kdevelop
<dieter_> und wie bekomm ich die?
<_luke_> Got it working for anyone interested... had to convert to stock mpg using ffmpeg -i <file> <file>.mpg
<flake> FYI      7.10 + qw:et client = coolness, sad thing is i'm running it on older hardware
<dieter_> oh shit sorry this is the global channel:)
<_luke_> flake: is the QWET full version out for for Linux yet? Or just the demo?
<flake> full
<dieter_> how do i get german translations for kdevelop?
<_luke_> awesome... I purchased the game for windows... might have to look to see whether I can download it
<_luke_> mind you the demo ran poorly under linux compared to windows :(
<flake> _luke_ copy over your installed base folder and subdir megatexture folder
<flake> then run client and it will install the rest
<_luke_> flake: thanks - will give it a try later
<Thylio> Hi,  i am trying to install Madwifi, but i get all sorts of errors. The errors come when i try to "make".
<Thylio> Can anyone help me?
<martoya> Thylio: install make then
<flake> Thylio, did you do sudo apt instlall build-essential  ?
<martoya> Thylio: sudo apt-get install make build-essential
<Thylio> yes, i have done that
<stdin> Thylio: madwifi is in the linux-restricted-modules package
<yaccin> hiding the scrollbar of the contactlist wasnt a feature added by kubuntu devs, i believe...
<Thylio> stdin: okay, then ill try to install that
<yaccin> but anyways i have that feature back in gentoo :)
<Thylio> stdin , do i print "sudo apt-get install linux-testricted-modules" in terminal?
<tysonsw> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> tysonsw: restricted not testricted, but yeah
<Thylio> Hehe, okay thx
<flake> how do you force a re-make of source
<tysonsw> what is the command in the konsole to see if you are on feisty or gutsy?
<stdin> flake: "make clean" then "make"
<flake> thanks
<stdin> !version | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Thylio> stdin: Do i need to reboot after installing to find madwifi in Kmenu?
<stdin> Thylio: it won't be in the kmenu, but you should reboot to see if it works
<Thylio> Okay, how do i see if it works than?    Just put my wifi card in, and somthing pop's up?
<stdin> Thylio: try booting with the card inserted
<Tm_T> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Thylio> stdin:  Will do.  Sould i extrakt my TP-cabel when i boot?
<stdin> Thylio: I don't think it should matter
<Thylio> Thx       brb i guess :)
<flake> in the makefile, is there an option I can use to strip to reduce the size of a binary, like  -s
<tysonsw> what is the konsole command to start a install file??
<stdin> probably "make stripinstall" but that depends on the makefile
<stdin> tysonsw: what install file?
<atlfalcons866> how can i erase free space
<rixxon> Updated to 7.10 and graphics are very laggy - both with restricted and open drivers
<rixxon> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS485 [Radeon Xpress 1100 IGP]
<stdin> rixxon: probably because you are using Xgl
<Angelus> OK
<Angelus> dudes
<Angelus> anybody who had the issue of the monitor turning off instead of splashsreen or getting a blankscreen, the fix is to compile you're own kernel with the vesafb module enabled, somehow the developerss have turned it off by default and left the boott upsplash enabled, which is a stupid thing.
<rixxon> stdin: (now X randomly died on me) yes, Xgl seems to be running
<Aranel> how can I add "sudo swapon /dev/sdb3" to startup ?
<WaltzingAlong> rixxon: also using compiz-fusion ?
<rixxon> I don't use compositing though, how do have it run normal X
<rixxon> WaltzingAlong: kwin
<stdin> rixxon: try uninstalling it (if you don't use compiz)
<sandhya> Hi, can I upgrade using the alternate CD without burning it? (Just mounting it)
<rixxon> what's the package?
<Thylio> Angelus: Yes, when i boot i get a blackscreen, and than after a minutte or two, i come to the login section.
<stdin> xserver-xgl
<rixxon> nevermind
<WaltzingAlong> sandhya: mount it, as you mentioned, then run the upgrade script from the cd ?
<WaltzingAlong> sandhya: (the mounted image, i meant0
<Thylio> stdin:  Now i have rebooted, but how do i know if my wifi thing is working, the lights ar not working (but this is a common issue on my card) What program should i use?
<sandhya> WaltzingAlong: Just wondering if that works or if it'll cause issues upon reboot or something..
<rixxon> stdin: thanks, works fine :)
<stdin> Thylio: probably knetworkmanager, but you should be able to see if it's recognised by doing "iwconfig" in konsole
<Rebecca_work> where do i enable compiz in gutsy?
<Angelus> Thylio: the fix is to compile you're own kernel with the vesafb enabled :)
<stdin> !compiz | Rebecca_work
<ubotu> Rebecca_work: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * stdin kicks ubotu
<Rebecca_work> crap
<Angelus> Thylio: iv been playing with it for a week, i finaly figured out a fix
<rixxon> stdin: so I guess that is how slow compiz would be on my laptop btw?
<stdin> rixxon: or slower
<rixxon> yea
<Thylio> Angelus: Okay, how do i enable vesafb then?
<sandhya> Running updater now - thanks!
<Thylio> stdin: the only extention i find is in ath0, is this correct?
<stdin> Thylio: yep, ath0 is atheros, well done :)
<stdin> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<Thylio> Thx for the help stdin :D
<Stevey> hi can anyone help me with the config of my network in kubuntu?
<stdin> Thylio: no problem :)
<Stevey> I'm a complete newbie
<Stevey> stdin can you help me please?
<flake> what type of help do you need Stevey
<Stevey> I would need some help in configuring my network
<Stevey> I just installed Kubuntu 7.04 and can't get the network running
<flake> you mean connected to the internet?
<flake> or networked pc's
<Stevey> Right now I'm on another machine... I would like to connect to the network to be able to use the printer and the internet
<flake> you have to be a little more specific with your questions
<flake> what is this network
<Stevey> ok what would you like to know?
<Stevey> flake do you read?
<flake> yes, trying to guess what you have
<flake> does your network have a router with a built-in firewall
<flake> let me nick my registered name and we'll go PM to keep the clutter in here down
<Stevey> ok
<drarem> Stevey are you getting my pm
<Stevey> nope sorry
<drarem> pm me
<Thylio> I want to change theme, and when i look at KDE-look.org, there is like 1000 diferent categories with themes. What am i supposed to download?
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Thylio> thx again :P
<CPrompt^> so...how are peoples upgrades going?  I still haven't gotten anything from Adept saying that there's a new version which is a bit strange
<CPrompt^> kind of a mixed bunch as far as success and errors?
<wastedfluid> it's a little rough, but it works.
<CPrompt^> wastedfluid : how did you do the upgrade?
<drarem> be back, don't know why konversation is left out of basic install
<dystopianray> konversation is in kubuntu by default
<drarem> not in my 7.10 cd
<wastedfluid> CPrompt^: I did the net upgrade; then wiped out my install for the cd install.
<drarem> clean install, unless there was a prompt and I didn't check it
<wastedfluid> But Gutsy was too rough for me, especially for my laptop.  Kmilo was broke, which was depressing.. had to revert to an older kmilo version.
<wastedfluid> I reverted back to fiesty, and i'm installing 3.5.8 for now.  :-)
<wastedfluid> I forgot abou those two bugs; kopete, and kmilo.. I guess I get to work on those now :p
<jimmydee> hi guys, samba question this morning, I got samba all set up, it sees it from my windows box, but wont let me authenticate, help?
<Rebecca_work> anyone know how i tell adept to fetch through a web proxy. it's falling down and i think that's why. i have configured proxy details in network settings and konq works through it.. but adept is still failing fetching updates
<bobbi> help - i'm a novice stuck in mid upgrade from feisty to gutsy- what can i do?
<jimmydee> how far along are you bobbi?
<jimmydee> g'day stdin
<bobbi> jimmydee - i'm in the installing upgrades bit
<jimmydee> and the problem is?
<stdin> hmm, lagged out there
<bobbi> jimmydee - it seems to be frozen at 'configuring libselinux1'
<Rebecca_work> anyone know how to get apt working behind a proxy?
<jimmydee> how long has it been stuck bobbi?
<superman> hi
<bobbi> jimmydee - at least thirty minutes
<jimmydee> ctrl c try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<superman> can anybody help me configure my network so I can connect to the Internet? I have kubuntu 7.04
<bobbi> jimmydee - i'll give that a try - thanks
<jimmydee> stdin do you have to change all the feisty's in sources.list to gutsy's to dist upgrade?
<stdin> jimmydee: no, use adept
<drarem> ok where's Stevey
<jimmydee> ok, supposing one were to be using the terminal?
<atlfalcons866> how can i wipe free space
<stdin> jimmydee: then install update-manager-core and do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<jimmydee> ahh, learn something new every day
<superman> Hi!
<superman> Can anybody help me with my network problem on kubuntu 7.04?
<drarem> is that you Stevey
<bobbi> jimmydee - console errr msg - Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jimmydee> is adept still open?
<bobbi> i'll close it but it warns me i might get an unusable system
<wankoo> Uptime: 37 minutes
<jimmydee> bobbi: wouldnt want that, one moment, stdin, what do you think of bobbi's situation?
<bobbi> jimmydee - its done
<superman> Hi drarem it's me, Stevey!
<stdin> bobbi, jimmydee: it's safer than just changing sources
<drarem> is your nick registered
<superman> no not yet
<superman> how can I register it?
<jimmydee> true enough
<drarem> can't do pm then..  do you have a laptop and trying to connect to network?
<wastedfluid> superman: see /ns help register
<bobbi> jimmydee - i'm getting same error msg in console
<superman> yes I have a working computer in the network... on the one I just set up with linux, I also have win xp running and it has internet and network connectivity
<stdin> bobbi: about /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<bobbi> stdin - ello?
<drarem> what type of computer is linux on
<stdin> bobbi: the message in the console, is it about that lock file again?
<superman> a pc...
<d347hm4n> can i get some help with my wireless connection anyone?
<jimmydee> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bobbi> stdin - yes same message
<superman> what do you mean?
<stdin> bobbi: try "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" to kill any process locking it
<dhq_> bobbi, well do you have adept or synaptics open
<drarem> you should try www.google.com, I don't know enough to guess why you can't connect, other than maybe you have a router with mac address filtering?
<drarem> or is it wireless..
<superman> I don't know the setup of the network, because its a bigger network here... I used the same settings as in the windows
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: how do i find out what chipset i have on the card?
<bobbi> dhq nope only console and this conversation
<jimmydee> d347hm4n:brand, make, model?
<drarem> if you don't own the network, chances are they restrict access
<dhq_> bobbi, did you use sudo before the command
<drarem> and have to add your machine manually
<bobbi> dhq - yup
<bobbi> stdin - process killed - i'll retry
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: well on the box it says it was autodetected in ubuntu, it says it's a safecom swlpr-5400 on the box but in the knetwork manager it says it is a realtech rtl-8185
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: you can see why im confused :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Mac40DO> Hi! How can I install these konsole-fonts: console8x16.pcf.gz and 9x15.pcf.gz?
<bobbi> stdin - i still get the same locked file message
<jimmydee> d347hm4n: I'd say its a safe bet its the realtek, they make chipsets for all kinds of manufacturers
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: so then i take it that the driver is installed correctly
<jimmydee> d347hm4n:are you getting wireless?
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: but i have a wpa access point and when i try and access it it freezes the pc
<bobbi> stdin: dare i try restarting my pc?
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: i can see the ap if thats what you mean
<stdin> bobbi: that will probably fix it
<Flats> I upgraded my kubunut to 7.1 last week but everyday adept manager says new upgrade available, goes thru all the gyrations then says I am already up to date.  Can I make it stop asking me to upgrade?
<jimmydee> d347hm4n: ok then I'd say the driver is in right
<bobbi> stdin: i'll try that - i have access to another pc if it won't reboot
<dhq_> Flats, thats a bug in adept
<Flats> ahhh OK
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: but accessing the ap make the computer freeze and i have to reboot, i read somewhere that you have to use kwifimanager to connect to a wpa ap
<jimmydee> d347hm4n: can you turn off wpa for a sec and see if you get in?
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: give me a min, ill get back to you
<bobbi> stdin, dhq and jimmydee: see you later hopefully and thanks
<jimmydee> K
<Rebecca_work> is there a known fault with adept not releasing the lock file?
<jimmydee> I've seen synaptic do it
<BluesKaj> Flats, I went thru the same thing, the next time the adept manager asks you to update just reconfigure it not to start ...then do an apt-get upgrade everyday and you will be notified of the regular updates in a less bothersome way.
<ubunturos> how do I remove a half-configured package?
<d347hm4n> jimmydee:if i disappear it is because i have stalled at 28% and then crashed, ill be back though
<Thylio> When i open a program in desktop1, why do i see it in the taskline in desktop2? I don't want that.
<frank__> Ok that sounds easy enough
<wastedfluid> i just use apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade w/out adept
<jimmydee> d347hm4n: I'll be here
<jimmydee> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubunturos> dpkg -r package-name doesn't help
<dhq_> ubunturos, hey
<ubunturos> hey dhq
<dhq_> ubunturos, cant wait for kde4
<ubunturos> dhq_: umm, December
<ubunturos> btw dhq_ do you know how to remove a half-configured package in Kubuntu?
<dhq_> ubunturos, jan i guess
<WaltzingAlong> ubunturos: yes sudo dpkg -r <package>
<ubunturos> dhq_: ah, yes, they did change the date
<dhq_> right on it WaltzingAlong :)
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: that doesn't work - it cannot find the package, since it is not installed
<Rebecca_work> how i unlock the apt/adept lock file?
<jimmydee> ubunturos: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ubunturos> jimmydee: that doesn't work - package is not installed
<BluesKaj> what's with the new distribution version available? ..I did a clean gutsy install !
<dhq_> Rebecca_work, just do a killall adept
<ubunturos> jimmydee: WaltzingAlong - it is half-configured
<Angelus> BluesKaj: bug
<dhq_> Rebecca_work, just do a killall and find any process with adept and make sure you are root whan youu run it
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: customize the panel then. kcontrol, find taskbar, change the options there
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: as predicted, without the wpa encryption
<jimmydee> sudo apt-get -f install then sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Angelus> BluesKaj: its' and adept bug , you're adept wil be updated and the bug will be fixed
<dhq_> ubunturos, you could find the package you installed in synaptics and remove it
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Okay, thx
<Angelus> Thylio: have you fixed it?
<luca> hi everyone
<dhq_> ubunturos,  sudo apt-get remove packagename
<dhq_> should work
<Angelus> if you want i have a how Thylio for the bootup splash
<ubunturos> dhq_: the package *is not* installed - it is *half-configured*
<luca> does anyone use the kdesvn-buildrc script successufully?
<Rebecca_work> dhq_: thanks
<jimmydee> ubunturos: sudo apt-get -f install then sudo apt-get remove packagename
<WaltzingAlong> ubunturos: you did not install it through a .deb or apt or adept or such?
<WaltzingAlong> ubunturos: or you installed from source?
<dhq_> jimmydee, what if he is installing from source or deb
<Thylio> Angelus: Yes, pleas tell me how to fix it :)
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: I installed it using Adept, but it stopped midway
<Angelus> ok i'll give you the link Thylio
<ubunturos> WaltzingAlong: now, the status of the package is "Half-configured"
<dhq_> ubunturos, the do sudo apt-get -f install
<dhq_> ubunturos, and then remove the package
<jimmydee> d347hm4n: feel like installing kwifimanager?
<WaltzingAlong> ok then from the console you should be able to run sudo dpkg -r <package name>  but it may also work to do sudo aptitude purge <package>; sudo dpkg --configure -a    should attempt to configure it
<Angelus> Thylio: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/156225
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: i have it installed. Should i just tryagain in that
<jimmydee> give it a swing
<Thylio> Angelus: Thx. I'll try to fix it now=)
<dhq_> ubunturos, sudo apt-get -f install this will configures and install the package ie if you used adept
<Angelus> for nothing Thylio
<d347hm4n> woohoo i'll be back :D
<BluesKaj> Angelus, what do you mean adept will be updated ? when and how?
<blendtux> how can i change gtk themes, for programs like the gimp wich is using my colour sheme of kde and i dont want that
<ubunturos> jimmydee: doesn't help
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: the switch to network button is greyed out, and the noise statistic is at 158, with 0 for connection
<WaltzingAlong> turn off your microwave oven!
<ubunturos> dhq_: the problem is that dpkg cannot find the package (nor can adept / apt-get) since it isn't installed, just half configured
<dhq_> BluesKaj, well isnt that option there in kcontrol>>lookand feel not so sure but its there in the apparency somewhere
<Angelus> BluesKaj: a new version of adept, that will fix the bug you have "the update to new version" bug
<Angelus> BluesKaj: my adept already got updated, and the bug is fixed
<dhq_> blendtux, , well isnt that option there in kcontrol>>lookand feel not so sure but its there in the apparency somewhere
<blendtux> but i am talking about the gtk applications
<jimmydee> d347hm4n: hmmm one moment
<dhq_> ubunturos, i have no clue
<ubunturos> dhq_: no, problem. Thanks, anyway
<d347hm4n> jimmydee: np, thanks for the time already :D
<dhq_> ubunturos, i got to go now see you around
<X-DeluXe> could anybody help me with bluetooth + kde?
<ubunturos> dhq_: bye, see you later
<dhq_> X-DeluXe, i have been running around every where for bluetooth +kde but never got help
<dhq_> X-DeluXe, if you find something do tell me
<d347hm4n> X-DeluXe: the best place for bluetooth suport is fedora 8, but it is still a test release
<sparrw> The KDE printer dialog always wants to scan 127.0.0.*, which seems silly.  Why doesn't it know to look at the OTHER subnet that I am on?
<sehe> sparrw: prolly becos nobody programmed it to do so
<sehe> sparr: how many printers do you have on your network
<X-DeluXe> dhq_: okay...
<blendtux> dhq what i meant is i have a different colour sheme for gtk apps but dont know how to apply that
<blendtux> now its using the kde coloursheme
<sparrw> sehe: maybe 1, maybe 37.
<Flats> When a program is installed, where does it normally install to?
<Thylio> Angelus: You said that i had to write "make menuconfig", what folder do i need to bee in?
<Angelus> in you're kernel source folder
<Angelus> Thylio:
<Angelus> :p
<Thylio> Angelus: then how do I make it there?
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: i think you can do that in 'system settings'; system settings/appearance/gtk styles and fonts
<Flats> When a program is installed, where does it normally install to?
<Flats> i.e. Xchat?
<WaltzingAlong> !lds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blendtux> ehm not realy, WaltzingAlong its using the colour sheme from kde
<blendtux> and i want a different colour sheme for gtk2 apps
<vivia> Hi there... I just upgraded to Gutsy, everything seems to be running fine, but if I run aptitude -f install it acts up : http://pastebin.ca/746758    The weird thing is, the packages it states as "not installable" are actually installed! ok, I haven't tried all of them, but I do have gnome-control-center, rpm, libopensync0, desktop-file-utils and ntfs-3g ... And, apart from opensync-related stuff which is from a third-party repository, all other packa
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: gtk-theme-switch or something like that?
<sparrw> Flats: "dpkg -L nameofpackage"
<Flats> sparrw Thx
<sparrw> Flats: most programs install a binary in /usr/bin or /usr/share/bin or /bin, and some data in /usr/share/... or /usr/local/share/...
<Flats> So usr/bin dare I say is kinda like program files in Windows
<WaltzingAlong> AH!
<blendtux> oke thanks
<werty> is firestarter really safe?
<jimmydee> stdin: if youre around I got a samba issue for you
<jimmydee> only as kindlying werty
<jimmydee> kindling
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<werty> i've tried guardog but i cant use kopete nad konversation...
<jimmydee> any samba help this morning?
<WaltzingAlong> werty: configure it correctly
<bridge> OOO
<WaltzingAlong> werty: certainly they can both work with iptables modified by guarddog
<werty> yes i did it but ..konversation and kopete although i allowed the protocol through guar... say that server denied actively..
<werty> iptables?
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: may be helpful to run sudo aptitude update   and may also be helpful to make sure you have just gutsy repositories and not a mixture of gutsy and feisty
<WaltzingAlong> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: thx... just reran aptitude update, no change, checked repos, they are ok... :|
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: great
<stdin> jimmydee: I gave up on samba a while ago
<WaltzingAlong> werty: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/
<WaltzingAlong> werty: take your time, work through it slowly :D
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: not so great, my problem persists and i can't find what might be wrong! ... i'm afraid i have to be too careful in order to not lose my openoffice and eclipse...
<yaccin> i used encrypted LVM when i install kubuntu gutsy.... now i cant delete the partitions in fdisk?
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: post your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<surface> how can i add an app into kwallet, let say pidgin ?
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.ca/746772
<clavius_> just installed kubuntu 7.10, should there be compiz on by default_
<clavius_> ?
<WaltzingAlong> clavius_:  no
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<yaccin> how can i delte the partitions on the encrypted LVM i created with the alternate CD?
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: you know we have !compiz ?
<WaltzingAlong> clavius_: ubuntu 7.10 (gnome) yes
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: sure do!
 * genii hands stdin a large mug of coffee
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: gotta be easier than a command alias ;)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<[ifr0g]> !divx
<vivia> !compiz
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * stdin takes the coffee and dumps a ton of sugar in it
<clavius_> WaltzingAlong: ok
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: how about opening aptitude, sudo aptitude, then specifying to install the packages you want to keep
<genii> stdin: :)
<vesal> Hi, I have a simple problem, but I can't find any clues on the net... after upgrading to Gutsy, the adept_manager doesn't show the manage repository dialogue... why?
 * WaltzingAlong ponders a double serving of mocha
<WaltzingAlong> vesal: software-properties-kde needs to be installed ?
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: or at least add the bit about help in #compiz-fusion (as it's really not supported by us) to your little alias
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: yeah mostly that was for when the bot was on break and the influx had just started
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: something messed up my packages... let me run aptitude in full screen and i'll be back. :)
<vesal> Yes! Somehow this had been uninstalled... THANKS A MILLION TIMES... but I'm curious though, how do you know such stuff? Where should I have looked for this information (other than here?)
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: nice thing about sudo aptitude is that it provides an ncurses interface too, so in konsole you can click things
<stdin> experience is the key to linux knowledge, if you break your system enough you learn how to fix it
<blendtux> ehm WaltzingAlong is that gkt-theme-switch app is only for changing themes already installed or allso for new theme installation
<yaccin> help?
<WaltzingAlong> vesal: either you are born with it or not, lol, j/j; asking google may have yielded the answer or searching wiki.ubuntu.com is it?
<blendtux> cuase every gtk theme i donwload i can not install
<yaccin> please?
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: with?
<stdin> blendtux: it's only to apply the kde theme to GTK apps
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: i had kubuntu isntalled on an encrypted LVM
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: how to make gtk apps have a different theme than kde apps/colors, was the question by blendtux
<yaccin> now i cant use fdisk to make a new partition table
<blendtux> ehm, that is not what i am looking for
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: how to delete an encrypted lvm with fdisk?
<WaltzingAlong> different colors*
<yaccin> yes
<blendtux> i want to use a gtk2 theme and different colours for apps like gimp and vlc
<stdin> blendtux: look in System Settings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts
<yaccin> strange thing is: it worked on my laptop
<blendtux> yes but how can i install a gtk theme from those settings
<blendtux> to use for my gtk apps
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: turns out i just have to select my packages, select the other solution which is "Cancel the removal of $other_package", press enter to see which libs it misses and install them... Why couldn't aptitude install them? ^o)
<surface> how can i add an app to kwallet, let say pidgin ?
<stdin> blendtux: open what ever gnome's equivalent of system settings is and install it?
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: there is an option in aptitude to cancel all marked changes
<blendtux> ehm i never used gnome, lol
<WaltzingAlong> surface: rewrite pidgin to use kwallet ?
<stdin> surface: pidgin doesn't work with kwallet
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: i just need to install some new stuff....
<Angelus> stdin: the frambuffer wiki you're giving him is useless to solve the bootupsplash bug
<WaltzingAlong> maybe as a plugin?
<stdin> blendtux: I don't think there is any app to install gtk themes in KDE, unless you find a package with the gnome one
<surface> oh that means the app must support kwallet inorder to add it
<Angelus> Thylio: did you fix it?
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: well there you go. glad you got it working (or will soon)
<surface> gtk-qt-engine will make ur gtk app looks like qt one
<dystopianray> surface: generally only kde applications support kwallet
<stdin> Angelus: that's the only wiki page on framebuffers I can find
<Amarilis> I tried to run Kubuntu 7.10 from Live CD on my desktop, but I wasn't able to see anything on my display. The same problem I encountered when I tried Kubuntu 7.04 and even Ubuntu 7.04/7.10.
<Amarilis> My configuration is:
<Amarilis> GA-8I945P Pro motherboard/nvidia 6600 GTS 128VRAM graphic card/3.0GHz processor (HT)/
<Amarilis> 512 MB RAM/SATA HDD/Samsung SyncMaster 959NF-display
<Amarilis> I tested both Live CD's (Kubuntu/Ubuntu 7.10) on a Compaq laptop (3-4 years old) and it worked perfect.
<surface> dystopianray: oh i see
<Amarilis> Is there something related to my desktop configuration (e.g. graphic card) or is it else ?
<WaltzingAlong> Amarilis: i think the livecd gives options to start in safe graphics mode and such , maybe try that
<dystopianray> surface: pidgin developers have specifically chosen not to use/implement secure password storage
<smorg> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Amarilis> waltizing> i'll give it a try
<Angelus> Amarilis: wait, it will apear. its a splashscreen bug
<surface> dystopianray: i see.
<yaccin> :(
<smorg> !mdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Angelus> stdin: it's a bug, the developers didn't make vesafb available in the kubuntu kernel, and they left bootup splash there. bootup splash doesn't work without vesafb , at least on somecards. i wrote a fix for it on launchpad
<stdin> Angelus: so poke someone in #ubuntu-kernel about it ;)
<Amarilis> and why on the earth dont fix this f....bug?
<Amarilis> it's pretty anoying...for me at least
<Amarilis> and i think for others too
<Angelus> ah ok stdin thanks i will
<paulc> I was just reading the ubuntu installation & upgrades forum, and noticed this post. It mirrors what happened to me, I keep seeing the distribution upgrade available in adept.. here is the forum message:Last night before I went to bed, I installed kubuntu-desktop and left it at that.
<paulc>  
<paulc>  This morning I get up and I see a new package manager wants to install stuff. Adapt Manager did its thing and installed 12 updates. When it was finished, it told me there was a new distribution available. I was a little surprised because I thought I was already on the newest one.
<paulc>  
<paulc>  I did a cat /etc/issue and it told me I was using 7.10
<paulc>  
<paulc>  I opened the update manager which I'm used to using in gnome and it doesn't say anything about a new distribution upgrade (which my desktop did, and I used to upgrade it after beta was over.)
<paulc>  
<stdin> paulc: thanks for that flood, please never do that again
<paulc> sorry, I don't know what a flood is. I ws just trying to post a message I read, what should I have done?
<stdin> paulc: the issue of adept still showing version upgrade is known, ignore it for now until the fix is released
<paulc> I will inform that user on the forums, thanks, and sorry again,
<stdin> paulc: use a link to the message, don't paste large posts in here
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: now that's worse, for some reason it wants to remove a total of 365 packages :(... still trying
<Angelus> done stdin
<paulc> here is a link to his message: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588074&goto=newpost
 * genii sips a coffee
<Amarilis> Angeluss: i booted using Kubuntu live cd 7.10. and on my display i see only stripes
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: alright... on aptitude's menu i just selected "cancel all pending tasks"... who knows why it wanted them to be removed!... ok, now i just have some unused packages which i just removed and aptitude is happy :)
<vivia> WaltzingAlong: thanx :)
<Amarilis> i heard the sound from KDE
<WaltzingAlong> vivia: :D
<yaccin> http://pastebin.org/5697
<n8k99> !nick
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<blendtux> brb
<sredna> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<sredna> is there a reason why there isn't 64bit java packages?
<smorg> hi
<tue> Hey. I wish to use an external screen with my laptop on k. gutsy. Xorg.conf looks fine - it has identified both the laptop and the external monitor and set up relevant sections. In serverlayout it has the lines: Screen 0 "laptop_screen" \n Screen 1 "external_screen" RightOf "laptop_screen" so that looks fine to. But when i plug in the external monitor, the external monitor is just a clone of the laptop monitor in tha laptops native resolution. How can i
<tue> change this?
<stdin> sredna: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<paulc> I have a question about running KDE4 beta. I followed the instructions in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<paulc> but my system tray is empty and I can't start any apps
<bigm> i've got some trouble with beta 3...
<paulc> all that I see is the clock, the klipper and korganizer Daemon.
<hydrogen> thats expected
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> you should bea ble to start apps
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> the rest is expected
<paulc> the desktop toolbar puts out empty boxes that do nothing, so how do you start apps?
<bigm> i need to find out how to make screenshots to explain my problems^^
<poison--> llo guys
<supert0ne1> when will we see rc1 and will it be somewhat more usable than beta 3?
<Amarilis> WaltzingAlong, Angelus: i booted Kubuntu LiveCD in Safe mode VGA(sorry if i don't mention exactly) and it's started perfectly
<d347hm4n> how do i remove an already loaded wireless driver?
<Amarilis> :)
<hydrogen> paulc: krunner
<Amarilis> so... i'm pretty happy now that i can test the last release of kubuntu/ububtu
<Amarilis> *ubuntu
<paulc> hydrogen, how do you start krunner?
<WaltzingAlong> Amarilis: great.
<WaltzingAlong> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<hydrogen> paulc: alt-f2 or right click on the desktop and choose run
<sredna> stdin: thank you. seems there is no lights ahead :(
<salox> how can i install gimp-2.2.17 in kubuntu 7.10, default is gimp-2.4.rc3 ?
<Amarilis> thanks Waltzing for your idea
<Amarilis> :)
<supert0ne1> ooo tomorrow im excited now
<salox> how can i install gimp-2.2.17 in kubuntu 7.10, default is gimp-2.4.rc3 ?
<Vermux> when I sign out from Kubuntu the computer is stuck and I have to power it off to restart it. it happaned already 4 times so far. Does anybody know about this bug??
<paulc> according to the system activity krunner is running, as is plasma, kdeinit4, kded4, kwin and kaccess
<salox> how can i install gimp-2.2.17 in kubuntu 7.10, default is gimp-2.4.rc3 ?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: that used to happen for me in Fiesty. Do you use Fiesty or Gutsy?
<SlimeyPete> I don't think it was ever fixed in Fiesty but it doesn't occur in Gutsy, for me at least
<WaltzingAlong> salox: find it; find the .deb maybe you can run one from feisty. but you want it because it is slower at the rc3 release than was gimp2.2.17 for you
<yaccin> thanks kubuntu for ruining my hard disk -_-
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: what did i do this time
<bigm> oh kewl i have a white screen now^^
<WaltzingAlong> SlimeyPete: Vermux: i know of at least one computer that does not exhibit this issue with the 2.6.22 kernel (kubuntu gutsy)
<Vermux> SlimeyPete: please remind me how do I check? I think fiesty
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: still the problem that i cant fdisk my hard draive now!
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: uname -r
<SlimeyPete> (I think)
<salox> ingwaltzi want it because rc3 is a test version
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Vermux> 2.6.20-16-generic
<SlimeyPete> that's the Feisty kernel
<WaltzingAlong> feisty then or at least gutsy with the feisty kernel
<SlimeyPete> I'd suggest upgrading to Gutsy if this problem is seriously bothering you
<Vermux> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Vermux> DISTRIB_RELEASE=7.04
<Vermux> DISTRIB_CODENAME=feisty
<Vermux> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.04"
<WaltzingAlong> feisty it is!
<Vermux> is it a known problem?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: yeah
<Vermux> Gusty is the new version?
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<SlimeyPete> yeah, Gutsy is the latest one
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: how about http://www.google.com/search?q=manipulate+lvm+partitions&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<blendtux> only use the bittorrent if you are not a customer off comcast
<Vermux> SlimeyPete: is it beta version?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/105102
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: no, Gutsy has been released
<SlimeyPete> it was released last week
<SlimeyPete> it's stable.
<WaltzingAlong> !info evms | yaccin
<ubotu> yaccin: evms: Enterprise Volume Management System (core). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.5-26ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 86 kB, installed size 312 kB
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: no
<yaccin> i got it
<yaccin> but thanks
<blendtux> what does the evms
<blendtux> cause the description is kinda vage
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: volume management; (partition management with logical volumes) ?
<blendtux> oh oke
<Hamra> if i write a document with openoffice write, and save it as MS-Word, can i be sure that Word will open it properly? i dont want my tutor to receive gibberish in my homeworks.
<SlimeyPete> Hamra: you can be 99% sure. OO's Word compatibility is good these days.
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: if the person needs to edit it, then maybe find a happy medium or just use open iso standards (like odt); you cannot be sure that ms office will not recognize the document as having been created elsewhere (or in OOo specifically) then display it poorly (hm reminds me of using opera on hotmail some years ago); but otherwise, no need to edit, export to PDF; and btw, should you be doing any significant documentation, LaTeX!
<Vermux> SlimeyPete: so the only solution is to upgrade? I didnt c any solution in the link u sent me
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: yeah I think it's the only solution, sorry.
<stephensflc> anyone here have any success with dual monitor using Nvidia 7600 GS... kubuntu 7.10  ?
<Hamra> thnx waltzingalong, slimeypete
<Vermux> ok
<cperrin88_> Can someone help me with setting up Compiz (and maybe XGL) for my Kubuntu 7.10. I don't know what's wrong but I have around 100% CPU load when I use XGL
<Vermux> SlimeyPete: is Gutsy is Kubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: yes
<SlimeyPete> Vermux: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<SlimeyPete> there's a download link there
<smorg> hrm
<smorg> smorg@smorg-desktop:~$ sudo mdf2iso "/media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Smorg/My Documents/Files/Disk Images/Diablo II/INSTALL.mdf" "/home/smorg/Diablo II"
<smorg> unable to open
<smorg> ah there we go, it didn't like my quotes
<Yammeh> Guys, do you know of an application that sits in the task bar that shows you the usage of your hardware?
<martin_> are there anyone here that could tell me how i make an accsess point for my wifi card??
<Jucato> Yammeh: what kind of hardware?
<Yammeh> Well my cpu/memory/hard drive etc
<werty> any app which monitors the ip traffic and shows which apps are using it/
<werty> ?
<E_mE> all my video's on youtube and GIFs all have slight pauses every 2-3 seconds
<Jucato> werty: not sure if these will fit your needs: knetstats, knetload, knemo
<Jucato> Yammeh: probably the System Guard panel applet
<Yammeh> Ok, I'll google it, thanks
<Jucato> Yammeh: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> System Guard
<master3000> #kubuntu-de
<Vermux> Jucato: do u recommend updating to Gutsy?
<Jucato> hm.... next week probably :)
<Jucato> so that you could avoid server traffic and get the latest bugfixes
<Yammeh> It works, Jucato. Thanks dude
<Vermux> Jucato: there havent been fixes yet?
<Angelus> Amarilis: then VGA 16 something kernel module is compatable with you're card. my bad for taking long, iwas training.
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | cperrin88_ heere are some instructions regarding compiz and kubuntu; see also !nvidia or !ati or so on regarding your video card
<ubotu> cperrin88_ heere are some instructions regarding compiz and kubuntu; see also !nvidia or !ati or so on regarding your video card: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> Vermux: not sure if they're in the servers already
<qolo> how do i set env vars for a session ?
<qolo> export ?
<WaltzingAlong> yea
<Jucato> !openweek
<ubotu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<JuJuBee> Anybody good with iptables?
<icecruncher> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
 * olegb slams his head in the table due to kopete crashing
<Azzco> HAs anyone gotten the newer 100.14.23 nvidia drivers to work with kernel 2.6.23?
<vers> what program do i use to download music?
<Eyeless> ktorrent
<SlimeyPete> amule, azureus, ktorrent
<vers> rite on....i have ktorrent....
<Yammeh> !applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjj__> hello!
<Eyeless> lo
<jjj__> heard of the man who levitated in front of the whitehouse?
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jjj__> there's a better magic than that...
<jjj__> that is, kubuntu being used on all pc all over the world! I hope it will happen soon...
<blzmn> im having a problem innstaling ubuntu 7.10 after i have booted the cd and pressed start/innstall it crashes to busy box and says buffer error on device fd0 ect im wondering if its somthing i can fix or if its a permanent hardware problem
<jjj__> blzmn: a problem in your floppy drive?
<blzmn> no tought that so i disabled it same problem
<blzmn> i might have to check in to it abit more dont remember the exact error codes i got but if anyone has experiensed anything similar pleas let me know
<hnbc34> anyone got time to help a brother get his usb hard drive working in 7.10
<hnbc34> no takers
<hnbc34> ?
<Eyeless> dont have one :/
<werty> i've tried  knetstats, knetload, knemo but they don't actually do the job..
<werty> is there something like iptable monitor which also reports which app is using them?
<werty> ??
<Jucato> werty: try searching in http://www.kde-apps.org or just browse through Adept (there's a search filter there for easier searching)
<babeck> I was just wondering if there was a work around for the incorrect drop shadows generated by kwin-composite that appear when moving music to the play list in Amarok?
<Jucato> kwin composite? that's for KDE 4
<babeck> Jucato: In Kcontrol -> Desktop -> Window Behavior -> Translucency kwin provides composite options.
<Jucato> that's kompmgr :)
<babeck> Jucato: oops sorry.
<Jucato> (it's a beta-quality software and no longer maintained...)
<Jucato> (predated amarok, so I doubt if it had amarok's playlist in mind :P)
<givaldo> Hi, people! Someone try use Palms with kubuntu?
<babeck> Jucato: Ah so I guess not then.  That's too bad, I don't much care for Beryl, but I do like the drop shadows.
<Jucato> how often do you move music? :D
<babeck> Jucato: Sadly I'm the type that pretty much drags each song over individually.
<givaldo> I try use "K-pilot", but it isn't connect with my palm (Zire 21).
<Jucato> :)
<givaldo> All time I click in "search device" button, the program search to 30% and crash.
<givaldo> with or without device connect
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<Xymic> http://www.xymic.eu.tt
<givaldo> someone know anyway to solve this?
<phiras> I have a fresh Kubuntu7.10 , + mplayer , but I couldn't play any video file (mpg, wmv ), anyone can help please ?
<SlimeyPete> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SlimeyPete> you probably need to grab the win32codecs from somewhere
<phiras> phiras@phiras-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-restricted-extras[sudo] password for phiras:Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency treeReading state information... DoneE: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extra
<phiras> I couldn't install it !
<poison--> upgrade tp gutsy went smood :D
<poison--> found a few bugs tho
<poison--> where can i report?
<poison--> or to where
<SlimeyPete> launchpad.net/ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> poison--: ^^
<poison--> ty
<supert0ne1> all of my bugs come in the form of compiz-fusion but its soo hard to give up heh
<Yammeh> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<don_> hey guys
<don_> i installed oracle -xe
<don_> how do i start it ?>
<don_> anyone?
<taylan_> hi all
<don_> hi
<taylan_> i am new at linux world
<don_> ahh i see
<taylan_> i want to start visual programming on linux
<taylan_> any suggessstions :)
<taylan_> programs ide etc.
<don_> erm , try glade
<taylan_> thx
<don_> no problem
<vbgunz> soundkonverter doesn't recognize mp3s anymore :( i can play mp3's but I can no longer convert them as soundKonverter does not recognize them :/
<don_> hmm
<vbgunz> hmm
<vbgunz> I think I might know. it has plenty of plugins but is not finding any applications
<liuz> hello
<hitmanWilly> howdy
<florianr> Is there a Prog. to automaticaly generate a label with a CDs Content?
<qrawl> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<blubb> I've got a problem with my soundcard. There's no master mixer, and kmix does mix a wrong mixer per default (pc speaker), so the function keys on my laptop are mapped on the wrong mixer channel. What can I do?
<Yammeh> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<blubb> ok I found it out, once I disabled the function keys but I don't know now how to activate them... where or how are they mapped?
<MurielGodoi> AFAIK,  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MurielGodoi> blubb:  AFAIK,  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bottiger> wow - I just took a look at /var/log/auth.log and found *lots* of stuff like this: http://pastebin.ca/746920
<bottiger> is that normal?
<blubb> MurielGodoi: no
<blubb> I can assign the function keys in kde control center but not kmix. it just does not work if I press them... it seems they get ignored :(
<vbgunz> anyone know how I can get the rest of the soundKonverter programs like aacgain, etc?
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: no, i would say its not
<blubb> hmm how is that possible?
<bottiger> hitmanWilly: anything you can do about it :) except from forcing the users to user proper passwords
<bottiger> and don't have "guest", "ftp" or "admin" user
<MurielGodoi> blubb: maybe right click in kmix icon and 'select master channel' can solve your problem
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: either that or shut off sshd
<Juz_moi> ? does 7.10 install with firefox or must it be installed afterwards?  I ask because a friend is telling me it isn't and I don't have it here ?
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: at least it looks like they didn't manage to get in
<bottiger> hitmanWilly: not an option :) but can't you set sshd do ban people with 50 failed logins
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: there are a few things you can do to help with sshd; change the number of retries in a certain duration; set the allowed users in sshd_config; use fail2ban
<fdoving> Juz_moi: does not come with firefox.
<Juz_moi> ok tnx
<Yammeh> How do I disable compiz?
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: you can set it to ban people for any number of faile logins IIRC
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: kwin --replace
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: admitedly, im a little rusty with it
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: some suggestions here http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/87
<bottiger> ok - I think I'll take a look at sshd_config
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: do you do any remote admin on this box?
<WaltzingAlong> !info fail2ban | bottiger
<ubotu> bottiger: fail2ban: bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 75 kB, installed size 572 kB
<bottiger> but ugh - den I have to reboot the ssh service :/
<WaltzingAlong> /etc/init.d/sshd reload ?
<hitmanWilly> is it reload or restart?
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: yes - but what *if* something went wrong?
<bottiger> ubotu: I'm only running feisty
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: so you know that you were trying to log in but typed the wrong password 3 times. yup you wait 10 minutes before trying again and you know that already (or however you configure it)
<bottiger> blah - a bot :P
<WaltzingAlong> !info fail2ban feisty | bottiger
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: change it back and restart it again :)
<ubotu> bottiger: fail2ban: bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.6-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 66 kB, installed size 512 kB
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: if you know good ips to always accept then you can use host allow/deny files; otherwise sshd config with allowed users and the max retries in a given amount of time
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: also, i would reccomend disabling sudo for remote login, unless you need to do remote admin
<vbgunz> I have a general offtopic question... if I convert an mp3 706kbps to ogg 192kbps, I know I lose quality *but* is it lost forever OR can I convert it back to say ogg 706kbps and get great quality again?
<hitmanWilly> vbgunz: its lost forever in the new file
<bottiger> hitmanWilly: I don't have physical access to the server, but I would say that my password is safe
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: ok
<vbgunz> damn...
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: heh, my wifi router's password is a random hash, have yet to have someone hack past that :)
<hitmanWilly> bottiger: that, plus mac filtering
<SeanTater> vbgunz: Actually, at that bitrate, it's unimportant. a 706kbps is not better (to human ears) than a 256 one, and a 192kbps ogg is probably equally high quality.
<hitmanWilly> yeah, 192 ogg is still pretty damn good
<vbgunz> SeanTater: well that eases a bit :)
<blubb> hmm anyone using function keys to control the sound volume? It looks like a bug, it stopped working here since the update
<SeanTater> vbgunz: If size is not an issue and you absolutely must have perfect quality, consider flac (which is perfect no matter how you compress it, though it's a big large)
<Yammeh> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hitmanWilly> that's cause flac is more or less a bit for bit copy
<SeanTater> hitmanWilly: exactly
<MurielGodoi> vbgunz: what about 128kbps bitrate?
<vbgunz> turned hundreds of files from all types and bitrates to ogg 192... didn't notice but after the originals were gone, i realized ogg 192 is of medium quality
<SeanTater> vbgunz: I imagine you did not lose much.
<vbgunz> I hope so, all of my audio is now in ogg format
<hitmanWilly> nah, 192 ogg you won't really notice a difference
<Vermux> !PATH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: what are you trying to do?
<SeanTater> vbgunz: quality is very subjective, but double blind testing has shown OGG quality 3 to be indestinguishable from the original (quality 3 is 112 kb/s)
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: read an explanation about the PATH- didnt get it
<MurielGodoi> hitmanWilly: There is to much difference between 128 ogg and 192 ogg?
<whatever> anyone has problem with MFC210C (or DCP-120C) under gutsy?  it stopped working after I upgrade from Feisty.  I know some people have the same problem but no solution
<hitmanWilly> about 128 is where I start noticing a SLIGHT quality loss
<SeanTater> MurielGodoi: quality 3 and above are all about the same for the average song.
<whatever> anyone has problem with MFC210C (or DCP-120C) under gutsy?  it stopped working after I upgrade from Feisty.  I know some people have the same problem but no solution
<Vermux> hitmanWilly:  I typed echo $PATH. what is it?
<SeanTater> MurielGodoi: So quality 3 (112kb/s) is what I encodec mine at
<SeanTater>  /encoded/
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: the $PATH variable is a list of dirs where the system looks for stuff
<Yammeh> Is there nowhere I can download a pack of themes and choose form the pack? Rather than downloading one at a time >>
<MurielGodoi> SeanTater: I'm going to re-rip all my cds and I am in doubt about which bitrate should I use
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: for example, if you typed say vlc at the command line, it would look in the path dirs for an executable file named vlc
<Vermux> why it gave me the following:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games?
<SeanTater> MurielGodoi: Quality 3 is my suggestion, but like I said, you can use FLAC if you want a perfect copy.
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: that's a default buntu $PATH setup
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: ?
<whatever> anyone know how to fix the problem with MFC210C (or DCP-120C) under gutsy?  it stopped working after I upgrade from Feisty.  I know some people had the same problem but can't find any solution
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: if an app isn't in the $PATH, you have to reference the full location of the file
<vbgunz> SeanTater: wow, I am going to try converting some (wav 706) to (ogg 192) and listen again
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: when I want to execute a file?
<hitmanWilly> for example, /home/user/vlc/vlc, vice just typing vlc
<SeanTater> whatever: What is "MFC210C"
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: so the PATH stays the same all the time?
<whatever> brother mfc210c multi-function printer/scanner/fax etc
<Linoob> well  it is the next version after MFC210B
<Linoob> :-)
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: more or less, tho you can change it
<SeanTater> Linoob: :p
<whatever> SeanTater: brother mfc210c multi-function printer/scanner/fax etc
<Linoob> ah
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: in which instance I will want to change it for example?
<SeanTater> whatever: Unfortunately I don't have any experience with that, but mentioning it's a printer might help next time you ask. (hint)
<underdog5004> What is the reason for having some of the "hidden" folders in my /home/underdog5004/ not be me-accesible?
<whatever> SeanTater: ok.. thanx
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: very rarely would you ever need to, about the only reason is if the system can't find something that's in an odd location
<SeanTater> underdog5004: specifically which files?
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: so the default ubuntu PATH doesnt need to be modified, right?
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: no
<Linoob> if it aint broke  dont try to fix it
<Linoob> :-)
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: unless you have a real reason to do so
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: Im wondering how the directory /games is related to the PATH?
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: that's where game stuff is stored, kept seperate from the main system apps
<SeanTater> underdog5004: the folder ".." is not in your home folder (it's another name for the directory above) and the others are usually created by programs you ran a root.
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: say you wanted a user to be able to play games, but not format disks, you'd simply give them access to the /games directory
<Vermux> so each section of the PATH is between the ":"? the computer will look at each section when Im trying to execute a command?
<Linoob> 2 games installed already ?
<Linoob> fortune ?
<Linoob> and banner
<Linoob> i dont think that are games
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: yes, in the order they are listed
<underdog5004> SeanTater: I get that, but stuff like ~/.local/share/Trash/tmp is not me-readable
<Linoob> PATH-finder
<underdog5004> sorry for the lag, I was watching lamers in ##linux
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: why does /usr/local/sbin listed twice??
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: not sure, but don't worry about it, it won't hurt anything
<Linoob> not listed twice
<Linoob> look very carefully
<Vermux> hitmanWilly: my bad- one is bin and the other is sbin
<hitmanWilly> Vermux: k
<SeanTater> underdog5004: I don't know. That folder is missing on my computer
<underdog5004> oh...ok, thanks anyway
<underdog5004> it's just a bear when I try to run rysnc.... :(
<werty> if i install kubuntu through ububntu
<werty> if i install kubuntu through ububntu
<werty> if i install kubuntu through ubuntu  desktop would it be the same?
<SeanTater> underdog5004: I imagine something named "Trash" is not necessary for baskups anyway
<hitmanWilly> werty: yes
<SeanTater>  /backups/
<underdog5004> SeanTater: very true
<underdog5004> lol
<SeanTater> werty: yes, as long as you install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<hitmanWilly> werty: the only difference would be you still had gnome installed as well
<SeanTater> underdog5004: :)
<hydrogen> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<werty> then could i use gnome apps through kde?
<SeanTater> werty: if you want the Kubuntu login manager, you can install "kdm" but that not necessary.
<hitmanWilly> werty: yes, but you don't even need full gnome installed to do that
<SeanTater> werty: yes, just like you can use KDE apps through gnome
<VousDeux> is the version upgrade notification ever going to be meaninful...or should I pretty much just always ignore it?
<underdog5004> VousDeux: I'm on gutsy now, no problems...although the upgrade was really shady...had to reinstall, but my /home is on a different partition, ha ha
<hero> i've never been able to get kdm to work
<hero> and under the system menu, the login window runs gdmsetup
<hero> so go figure
<VousDeux> underdog5004: yeah, I'm on Gutsy too, but there is a bug in the version upgrade notification where it keeps notifying me again and again
<hero> VousDeux: a well-known bug.  i have the same problem.
<VousDeux> hero: I understand that it is a well-known bug, but I'm just wondering if I ever expect to find anything meaningful being announced by this, or if I should just continue to ignore it until the bug is fixed
<Linoob> i just updated again
<Linoob> and it was gone
<Linoob> it saw it was already updated
<hero> hmm
<Vermux> does anybody know about a virus/spyware finderg?
<Linoob> and then it went away
<werty> if i install gnome through kde .could i then unistall it again?
<hero> werty: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sub[t]rnl> werty: yup
<epimeth> ahoy everybody!  been a whiiiile
<Tamin> minor question: the /etc/<passwd,shadow,group>.bak files are created at installation, correct?
<epimeth> Tamin: I don't have any .bak files for them...
<epimeth> I do have them with a '-' at the end tho....
<Tamin> as do I
<epimeth> comparing them I see that the difference is that my user is there
<Tamin> ... they may be left over from a different distro
<epimeth> not for me... this was a fresh install
<Tamin> ah, ok
<epimeth> do a diff, see what happens
<epimeth> they might be there for some sort of a clean up
<epimeth> in case you want to revert to a clean install or something
<Morrissey> Hi, I have a Nvidia GeForce 8400m GS card, and a 32" LCD HDTV (supports 1080i) connected view DVI .... but the "nvidia-settings" won't let me choose a resolution on the LCD TV higher than 1280x720 .... I have manually tried to change this in xorg.conf, but it just seems the tv signal locks ... any ideas? adding that I am trying to use twinview, and I have the 100.14.23 (latest) driver
<taylan> do you know any other irc server for developers
<Tamin> nah, I was just curious how old they might be. I trashed my passwd/shadow files through a script screwup and was.. hesitant to poke at it
<hero> taylan: this is the server to be on.
<taylan> lol
<taylan> thx
<Morrissey> anyone? :) This has been bothering me for weeks ...
<felipe_> servers
<werty> well i understand the fact that linux is safe generally
<jpatrick> Morrissey: tried dpkg-recofigure xserver-xorg ?
<Morrissey> jpatrick, what good would that do?
<jpatrick> Morrissey: allow you to set the resolution values you want
<coreymon77> werty: linux is completely safe aslong as you dont do something stupid
<jpatrick> werty: sudo unknown programs
<jpatrick> like*
<epimeth> coreymon77: lol
<atlfalcons866> are the servers down
<epimeth> coreymon77: thing is... windows is perfectly safe as long as you don't do anything stupid, either :-)
<coreymon77> werty: the difference between linux and windows is that in linux, if you tell it to do something stupid, it will do it
<tikal26|> How do I find out what version of glibbc is in kubuntu gutsy
<coreymon77> epimeth: such as installing it
<coreymon77> ?
<enkidus> who nokwn who configure the -vo of the mplayer??, just in the konsole works but with gmplayer not
<cristian> I wanna install frostwire in kubuntu 7.10
<coreymon77> well, i gotta go
<Morrissey> jpatrick, thats for my current monitor .. not for the added one
<cristian> I wanna install frostwire in kubuntu 7.10
<Tamin> hmm. Now I'm not sure what's going on. I used those .bak files, and now... whoami is reporting 'cannot find name for uid 1000' - but there is an entry in passwd for 'me' at uid 1000
<epimeth> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jpatrick> Morrissey: ah, right, sorry, I have no experience in doing that then
<epimeth> !frostwire > cristian
<cristian> epimeth: yeah
<epimeth> cristian: :-)
<cristian> Do you know?
<epimeth> Tamin: is there any reason you reverted to the baks?
<Lam_> how do i lock a package so Adept stops asking me to upgrade it?
<enkidus> who nokwn who configure the -vo of the mplayer??, just in the konsole works but with gmplayer not
<epimeth> Lam_: sorry
<enkidus> #
<Tamin> long story short, I trashed passwd and shadow due to a script I had to write for class
<Vermux> who know what is finderg.com?
<kozz> enkidus: gmplayer has a preferences window
<epimeth> Tamin: please take no offence at what I'm about to say...
<Tamin> the backups had the correct uids for hal, haldaemon, and a few other things
<epimeth> Tamin: idiot
<Tamin> truth
<cristian> Anybody know how update kubuntu 7.10 to kubuntu 7.10?
<epimeth> cristian: you mean 7.04 to 7.10?
<WaltzingAlong> cristian: yes
<epimeth> cristian: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> enkidus: man mplayer
<Vermux> !finderg.com
<cristian> epimeth: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finderg.com - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MurielGodoi> !language | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<WaltzingAlong> Tamin: one of the nice things about sandboxes
<epimeth> Tamin: you should have backed them up, eh?  google "fix linux users" or something....
<hero> if you want to change from using gdm to logon to kdm, what do you need to do?
<WaltzingAlong> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<BU_> hi people
<epimeth> MurielGodoi: wha?
<epimeth> MurielGodoi: the "i" word?  sorry... was just ribbing Tamin
<Tamin> for my pl-- sorry.
<Tamin> Waltzing, was tha for me?
<Tamin> that8
<Tamin> that**
<BU_> I`m trying to install kubuntu 7.10 amd64 and it doesn`t appears in the boot menu afterwards, what it can be connected with?
<WaltzingAlong> hero: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<MurielGodoi> epimeth: that is ok... i realized that your was kidding just after that i sent it.
<F_M> How can an ISO image go through MD5 check when the burned disk doesn't [same files every time]?
<WaltzingAlong> F_M: burn more slowly or on better media?
<hero> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<F_M> Philips RW-s, 1x speed
<F_M> I can't do any better
<genii> F_M: Crappy cd burner, no verifying on the burn process, burned too fast speed, bad cd reader
<genii> F_M: To answer the original q
<drarem> anyone know of a free and light-resource app launcher?  or is it best to use a custom panel?
<F_M> Well maybe burning with a program less than 1MiB in size wasn't such a good idea after all... But Nero keeps complaining about changed executables no matter what I do
<F_M> Any free but good burner software?
<epimeth> drarem: you mean like katapult?
<epimeth> drarem: just hit alt+space and type in the program you want
<genii> F_M: Windows burning software?
<F_M> yes, or some workaround to go without CDs
<genii> F_M: http://cdburnerxp.se/ is pretty good.
<pomos_> hi, can somebody help me with a compilation of amarok?????
<ardchoille> Feisty was supposed to include a CNR client to work with Linspire's CNR technology. Where can I find that CNR client?
<drarem> epimeth, more like apple-type bar or widget container
<jarkko> Hello, could someone help a bit with this Konversation ^^'
<genii> ardchoille: I dunno about being included. but if you really want it installed, http://www.cnr.com/supportPages/communityDownloadPluginInstructions.seam;jsessionid=A412CFB1B67D50E8B43495821958370A
 * genii needs to remember to use tinyurl more often
<ardchoille> genii: Feisty was supposed to include the client
<ardchoille> I was just wondering where to find it in my install
<ardchoille> genii: Ah, ok, maybe they meant it would be in a repo
<F_M> Oopsie, CDBurnerXP needs .NET, .NET needs SP2
<genii> ardchoille: perhaps apt-cache search cnr-client
<epimeth> drarem: I know it exists... don't know what it costs
<xevious> drarem: the lightest would be another kde panel, because you're not loading up another program
<F_M> Any way to go without CDs?
<xevious> F_M: you're trying to burn the iso?
<drarem> ok i see there's a kasbar and something else-type panel
<vzduch> F_M: what's the problem?  SP2 should be downloadable from places other than M$
<ardchoille> genii: No joy search apt-cache
<vzduch> I know I got a W2kSP4 from a third-party source a while ago
<F_M> Yes, I know, I did get a valid sp2 Windows from a... second hand one without SP before
<F_M> I just thought there was something which doesn't need so many installs
<genii> ardchoille: That is the name of the main package the CNR page lists in the 7.04 instructions. so must be the repo listed on that page and not a stock one
<F_M> I'm not really planning to use this install after I got a linux installed
<xevious> f_m: i use this in windows: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<vzduch> why not take a live CD in the first place?
<pomos_> i try to compile amarok but the installation of the .deb fails due to error with amarok-xine packages. any idea hot to complile it?
<vzduch> would've been quite a bit easier, I guess, for downloading stuff ;)
<F_M> I'm trying to burn the live CD, but them files...
<||arifaX> xevious: I love http://infrarecorder.sourceforge.net/
<[Relic]> is the flash-nonfree the same as downloading from the Adobe site?
<ardchoille> genii: yeah
<F_M> hmm, Infra looks hot.
<vzduch> [Relic]: well, the pkg has the advantage of easy removal if need be
<xevious> ||arifaX: nice. good link. thanks
<xevious> [Relic]: yeah
<[Relic]> thanks  :)
<vikke_> hello, im using edgy, can I find the unsupported and experimental plugins for compiz fusion in apt?
<||arifaX> np
<xevious> ||arifaX: that's like virtual nero2
<xevious> ||arifaX: aka before they started adding useless stuff
<Vermux> kopete just crushed with no warning!
<Vermux> why kopete crushes? it is not the first time it happans
<sub[t]rnl> crashed when connecting to msn?
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sub[t]rnl> Vermux: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sub[t]rnl> make sure you have the latest kdelibs
<pomos_> dont conect to msn through kopete. it crashes me too
<sub[t]rnl> pomos_ you too
<pomos_> oh, ok.
<[Relic]> it is listed but I am wondering if the v7 that was installed is interfereing with it since the site I wanted to access still says I need the latest
<ardchoille> Who is Jonathan Riddel? I see his name come up a lot.
<STaLiN> When I'm doing trying to do the distr upgrade from 7.04 -> 7.10 I get the following message Failed to fetch http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/packages.gz 404 File not found
<sub[t]rnl> lead developer of kubuntu
<jpnurmi> argh, my cd-drive broke during installation. is it possible to install kubuntu from an usb-stick or something?
<somiran> can some one tell what is meant by flashing cdma mobile phone and how to do it?
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: Ah, ok
<vzduch> somiran: why do you want to do something that you don't know what it is?
<ardchoille> lol
<fdoving> somiran: probably re-installing the software on a cellphone, usually nothing you want to do yourself unless you atleast know what it is.
<somiran> bcoz my phone is permanently hanged
<F_M> Any tips on which burn mode I should use? [sao/tao/raw]
<somiran> and i want to give a try myself
<somiran> yes i want to know what is it
<Vermux> so why kopete  crushes with no reason sometimes?
<somiran> yes i want to know how to reinstall the software
<somiran> to my phone
<somiran> hello vzduch
<ardchoille> Vermux: There's a known bug that causes kopete to crash when connecting to msn
<somiran> can some one help me plz
<Linoob> maybe use pidgin instead of kopete ?
<pomos_> how can i compile amarok?? Should i complile the amarok-xine too?
<Linoob> but dont know if pidgin use phone
<||arifaX> hey give me your msn account and I will try out with my pidgin :)
<tehk> Anyone know of a qt front end for tracker?
<Vermux> ardchoille: and what can be done about that?
<||arifaX> tehk: what is tracker?
<tehk> ||arifaX: meta information and desktop search system
<||arifaX> I see
<somiran> please help if some one knoe mobile phone flashing
<MurielGodoi> tehk: http://trac.edgewall.org/ That is the whole system.. not just the front-end.. but maybe ca nhelp you
<blubb> how can I install latest ati-driver from today? It has aiglx support!!!
<MurielGodoi> tehk: that is used by olpc project :)
<tehk> MurielGodoi: thanks anyway but thats trac the project management/tracker system. I am talking about 'Tracker' the desktop search daemon
<tehk> Its defualt on Ubuntu Gutsy, and is independent of DE so I am using it on kubuntu, just need a front end to avoid gtk :)
<MurielGodoi> tehk: sorry,  I was thing that you wanna a project management system :)
<ardchoille> Vermux: Wait for a bugfix?
<Nergar> hello
<k626> hello
<crazy6> just curious, anyone successfully running AIGLX & CompizFusion on the 'radeon' open source driver? or should I not waste my time trying?
<Nergar> anyone melting because kde4?
<Nergar> I mean  WOW!
<crazy6> is KDE4 available now?
<vistakiller> ATI driver with fglrx is out!!!
<JohnFlux> crazy6: not for another few months
<vistakiller> aiglx sorry
<Nergar> I am a gnome user but I dont think it will stay that way
<Tm_T> crazy6: as beta
<crazy6> hrm ok
<crazy6> blast it all, this laptop has an ATI chipset, and it seems that compiz, etc isn't terribly easy to get working on that, even with 7.10 ...
<F_M> All right, Infra just froze, probably killed a RW CD
<vistakiller> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1
<tribunloki> hallo zusammen
<tribunloki> ich bin neu hier
<tribunloki> hi snow
<snowdonkey> Hey tribunloki
<||arifaX> peace tribunloki
<tribunloki> also ich bin neu... neu mit Linux...
<snowdonkey> Anyone know how to change the default file manager from Dolphin to KDE?
<tribunloki> heute versuche ich meinen Einstieg
<snowdonkey> lol, to Konqueror
<||arifaX> tribunloki: versuch mal mit    /join #kubuntu-de   in den deutschen channel zu wechseln
<hero> what application does one use to change the kdm theme?
<MetaMorfoziS> hero apt-get install kdmtheme
<MetaMorfoziS> thats adds a new menu to your kcontrol (under the system foo)
<MetaMorfoziS> that enables you to change the themes
<hero> ok, i have done that, but i can't seem to run it or find it anywhere
<emilsedgh> hero: SystemSettings->Advanced->Login Manager, i think
<MetaMorfoziS> ^
<MetaMorfoziS> yeah
<MetaMorfoziS> but not bad if you know, you only need:
<hero> so what file is the theme manager looking for?
<MetaMorfoziS> - download & extract, and edit the /etc/kde3/kdmrc file (find the line that starts with "Theme=....")
<MetaMorfoziS> that's all
<pomos_> how ca i disable the joins/quits at Konversation???????
<ruben> mm
<mmschnei> I feel stupid for having to ask this but I set a hotkey to start konqueror, I want to remove it but I can't find it. I have poked around kcontrol's "keyboard shortcuts" dialog but I am not seeing it there. I could be missing it, but is there anywhere else I should be looking?
<kjellviz> hi there
<kjellviz> i just downloaded and installed 7.10
<kjellviz> and when i search in adpet i cant find much of my normal applications
<kjellviz> like Opera or Kmess
<MurielGodoi>  Hi,  anyone knows how install the hp analog tv tunner device on Gutsy (1164:0601)?
<mmschnei> opera is not part of kubuntu
<mmschnei> kjellviz: are you coming from another distro?
<soujiro> hola chicos
<kjellviz> kinda but not really :P
<kjellviz> ive run ubuntu and pclinuxos
<kjellviz> ubuntu had opera in repos
<mmschnei> Well Opera is not usually in the (K)Ubuntu repositories
<soujiro> how can i install fglrx from .run for and build a pkg for gutsy?
<kjellviz> maybe not in the supported repos no, but in the alternative repos at least
<mmschnei> kjellviz: I am new around here too, but basically to install opera you need to find another repository that has it and then add it. There are instrucitons online if you google. Sorry I am not of more help, I ahve that on my todo list as well.
<kjellviz> and kmess was in kubuntu repos im sure
<mmschnei> What is kmess?
<kjellviz> kde messenger (msn)
<mmschnei> ah
<mmschnei> let me see if I have it in mine
<kjellviz> thanks
<mmschnei> it is showing up for me and as of right now I don't think I have adeded any
<mmschnei> looks like it is part of Universe
<mmschnei> have you enabled that?
<kjellviz> sec ill check
<kjellviz> hmmm can find "universe" anywhere
<mmschnei> are you using adept?
<kjellviz> in "Edit Software Sources" right ?
<kjellviz> yeh
<mmschnei> Let me figure this out, I've been using synaptic, I just liked the layout better for being a newb.
<kjellviz> hehe
<epimeth> hrm.... better to upgrade according to whats on the site or to manually edit sources.list to gutsy? and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<mmschnei> epimeth: I'd guess go with whats on the site, I doubt.
<mmschnei> I doubt that they'd make it better for manually upgrading
<mmschnei> but once again.... total n00b here, at least to ubuntu
<kjellviz> lol ssry mmschnei
<mmschnei> kjellviz:
<mmschnei> k
<mmschnei> got it
<kjellviz> ive activated universe rep yes
<mmschnei> and no kmess still?
<kjellviz> i just now found out its in () at the end of the repos names ><
<kjellviz> nope, no kmess
<mmschnei> ok
<mmschnei> still in the software sources window
<kjellviz> im thinking it might be wrong tbh
<kjellviz> yeh ?
<mmschnei> in the Third-Party software tab what do you have enabled?
<kjellviz> all 3
<kjellviz> cdrom is one of them
<kjellviz> some archive at canonical
<mmschnei> ok, I only have the middle one, no need for source and I'd prefer not to have it prompt me for the disc
<kjellviz> and same only sources
<mmschnei> but that shoudln't matter
<mmschnei> hrmm
<mmschnei> not sure yet
<mmschnei> let me poke around another minute here
<mmschnei> oh
<mmschnei> on the first tab, "Kubuntu Software"
<kjellviz> yeh?
<[ifr0g]> What id i want to set the font size between 7 and 8 ??
<mmschnei> where is "Download form:" set to?
<kjellviz> main server
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, I just downloaded and installed fglrx 8.42.3, but how do I enable xcomposite?
<mmschnei> I have mine on US, not sure if you're a US user, and honestly that shouldn't make a difference, but lets go ahead and give it a shot.
<kjellviz> im EU user, but ill try =)
<mmschnei> make sure to "fetch updates" after you click close on that window.
<mmschnei> well nm
<kjellviz> ye did that, still no kmess
<mmschnei> it prompts you to reload, do that.
<kjellviz> but funny part is
<kjellviz> when i search for kmess
<mmschnei> ?
<The_Machine> my front speakers in kmix are only at 75% each time KDE starts.  How can i make it so they automatically start at 100% volume?
<kjellviz> it lists Internet on the left hand side
<kjellviz> as if it knows its a internet applicaiton
<mmschnei> yeah, thats kinda odd
<kjellviz> it just dont wanna show me it ^^
<mmschnei> let me check a few more things here
<mmschnei> wait
<mmschnei> this is in adept_manager?
<kjellviz> ok thansk for the help so far =D
<kjellviz> Adept Installer
<mmschnei> I think you are using the old version some how
<mmschnei> oh ok
<mmschnei> let me load that
<mmschnei> odd, that command loads syanptic for me
<kjellviz> ohh maybe this is relevant; i have just installed Kubuntu, not downloaded any updates
<mmschnei> oh
<mmschnei> go ahead and try that.
<kjellviz> will do
<mmschnei> liek nothing at all, just literally installed a few mins ago? not tried installing much other software yet?
<kjellviz> i got scared of updating thru adept on a earlier attempt on using kubuntu
<kjellviz> ><
<kjellviz> installed last night, searched adpet for kmess, could not find, turned off comp and now im here
<kjellviz> ^^
<mmschnei> ah
<kjellviz> so havent installed anything yet
<mmschnei> yeah, sounds like you just need the initial update then
<mmschnei> =)
<kjellviz> we'll see
<mmschnei> it doesn't have the repositories cached yet to know where to find it.
<kjellviz> last time i updated with adept it mesed up my install ><
<mmschnei> how?
<kjellviz> lost bluetooth
<mmschnei> odd
<kjellviz> w000t 0o
<mmschnei> =)
<mmschnei> I like the sound of htat.
<kjellviz> new distriibution version avail it says
<kjellviz> 0o
<mmschnei> its ok
<mmschnei> go ahead
<mmschnei> I had the same thing happen
<mmschnei> it seemed odd
<kjellviz> but, 7.10 is laters right ?
<mmschnei> yes
<mmschnei> I think its just an update of some of the core utils from the release version
<kjellviz> ok while waiting for that
<mmschnei> I think they kinda rushed it
<mmschnei> but I could be wrong.
<kjellviz> do u know how to use kde4? (was trying on another user account but could only find 3.5)
<mmschnei> not sure off hand, I know there are a few guides out there on the net.
<kjellviz> kk will google on that
<mmschnei> I just got installed a few days ago and I am still slowly trackign down all of my bugs too, thats on my todo list as well
<kjellviz> hehe ok
<mmschnei> I can't believe that KDE4 is slated for Dec-11th I have been watching the development of it for literally years now.
<Cannoli> whats the linux equivelent of mspaint?
<Cannoli> !paint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !mspaint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mspaint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mmschnei> Cannoli: are you looking for something real basic? there are some good more advanced prog's out there
<mmschnei> for free
<sub[t]rnl> Cannoli: xpaint?
<sub[t]rnl> !info xpaint
<ubotu> xpaint: simple paint program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.8.1-1.2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 386 kB, installed size 1340 kB
<Tm_T> !info tuxpaint
<ubotu> tuxpaint: A paint program for young children. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.17-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 149 kB, installed size 388 kB
<mmschnei> well there ya go guys =)
<kjellviz> ye kde4 seems real good
<Cannoli> the advanced one is called gimp?
<sub[t]rnl> i say use gimp
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<mmschnei> Cannoli: yeah, thats the most commmon one
<Cannoli> kk
<Tm_T> Gimp or Krita
<mmschnei> Cannoli: it might be too much if you jsut want to doodle or for kids
<Cannoli> tahnx
<mmschnei> np
<Cannoli> nah i was gonna install it either way
<n8k99> tuxpaint for kids to doodle
<Cannoli> buti have time now
<Cannoli> so wht not
<mmschnei> Cannoli: GIMP comes somewhat close to photosohp
<Cannoli> why not*
<kjellviz> mmschnei: u know what ?
<kjellviz> it worked ^^
<mmschnei> kjellviz: awesome!
<n8k99> my 2 yr old loves it, especially the way it plays sounds along with the painting
<mmschnei> kjellviz: I would change your sources back to non-US for speed
<kjellviz> thanks for helping me finding the solution
<mmschnei> kjellviz: np =)
<kjellviz> prob a good idea ye
<mmschnei> kjellviz: pay it forward, help someone else here someday =)
<kjellviz> i do every day
<mmschnei> kjellviz: I just intalled Kmess, does this do webcam support?
<kjellviz> except i get paid for it
<kjellviz> lol
<Cannoli> n8k99: how do u manage to keep ur n8k99 from smashing the keyboard, and opening random windows and stuff?
<kjellviz> no idea, dont use it for those kind of things :P
<n8k99> Cannoli: she has her own computer
<mmschnei> kjellviz: ah, well why not use pidgin? (just curious)
<n8k99> and her account does not have sudo so there's nothing that she can do to mess it up
<kjellviz> mmschnei: cos i like the gui on kmess better, and i think pidgin is too gnomish
<Cannoli> oh
<Cannoli> awesome
<mmschnei> kjellviz: good call.
<mmschnei> I just use AIM, MSN, GTALK, and Y! every day and I dont like kopete so I am using gaim.
<mmschnei> err Pidgin now I guess.
<n8k99> Cannoli: an old Dell that can run edubuntu is all she needs now
<Cannoli> n8k99: i have a 20month old bro, can i set up an account that doesnt have sudo on this pc for him?
<kjellviz> hehe
<kjellviz> mmschnei: i actually preferred gaim over pidgin
<morphinex> I'm trying to do some file management w/ konqueror, how can I grant myself the ability to write to all directories?
<mmschnei> kjellviz: yeah I kinda do to
<n8k99> yes when you set up a new user, that account doesn't have sudo automatically
<morphinex> ... other than starting it with kdesu from the command line
<mmschnei> but I figure pidgin is the future of it, might as well get used to it.
<Cannoli> ok
<Cannoli> so wht can that account do
<Cannoli> cause i dont want him totally distroying my pc
<Cannoli> :P
<Cannoli> like even on a limited account on windows he manages to like shut it down or open a billion programs
<Cannoli> XD
<kjellviz> mmschnei: ye ofc, gaim aint getting updates so... but i only use msn and occasionally skype
<kjellviz> so kmess works fine for me =)
<mmschnei> Hey guys, I cannot type a capital "c" with shift + c, just capslock <on> + c. I have mapped it to something stupidly, is there a quick way to check?
<n8k99> Cannoli: well the basic set up is really different between the two OSes
<n8k99> Cannoli: but she is relatively safe in her account
<Cannoli> lets say u had more programs installed though
<Cannoli> would she be able to open them and mess around with those?
<n8k99> Cannoli: I'd recommend installing Gcompris as it has several boards that are at the right level for young kids
<kjellviz> mmschnei: System settings - > Keyboard & mouse -> Shortcuts ?
<Cannoli> or shouldi just load up a livecd everytime he wants on the pc?
<Cannoli> !gcompris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcompris - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cannoli> !Gcompris
<kjellviz> brb need water =)
<mmschnei> kjellviz: hrmm, wonder if thats diff than kcontrols... kjellviz can you get me the command acutally excuted when you click on system settings? (I've remmapped mine from that prog to kcontrol)
<Cannoli> !Gcompris
<n8k99> if he has his own account which does not have sudo, there is nothing that he can really do to the system
<Cannoli> i think i broke the bot XD
<n8k99> and he's data will be separate from your data, cause they are in different directories
<Cannoli> ic
<Cannoli> so whts the worse he can do :S
<kjellviz> mmschnei: humm not sure where to go about to find that out ><
<mmschnei> kjellviz: right click on it, click edit
<jpnurmi> can i install kubuntu from an usb-stick somehow?
<kjellviz> heh found it ye ><
<kjellviz> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<Cannoli> like he cant delete stuff, he cant install stuff,
<n8k99> Cannoli: really not much
<Cannoli> alright, thanx n8k99
<n8k99> other than physical damage to t eh keybd
<n8k99> your welcome
<Cannoli> imma set up an account for him now
<Cannoli> hahah yea
<Cannoli> crazy little ankle biter
<Cannoli> :P
<mmschnei> keybashmaniac: thanks
<mmschnei> err
<mmschnei> kjellviz: thanks
<n8k99> that's why we set up one with a kids kybd/mouse and a really bulletproof monitor!
<n8k99> hehe
<kjellviz> hey np =)
<Cannoli> hah
<Cannoli> i think i have one downstairts
<mmschnei> hrmm, same dialog, not seeing anything bound to shift + c
<Cannoli> we just dont have room
<Cannoli> and tht would bring total # of pcs up to 4
<Cannoli> XD
<mmschnei> bulletproof monitor eh?
<keybashmaniac> hey anytime anyone wants to randomly thank me - thats OK :)
<Cannoli> thanx keybashmaniac
<mmschnei> The monitor I am using has a bullet hole in it.
<Cannoli> <3 u
<Cannoli> :)
<Cannoli> XD
<n8k99> yeah we tested it even! :P
<mmschnei> thankfully its just a secondary monitor
<poison--> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soujiro> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<endryus> hallo all. I have the following error during update "Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/Release Unable to find expected entry  feisty-commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<endryus> someone can help?
<CPrgmSwR2> Has anyone tried the new ati drivers yet?
<web_knows> howdy
<web_knows> anyone using amarok on 7.10? gusty gibbon..
<web_knows> I mean, musicbrainz lookup is not working anymore
<n8k99> web_knows: at the moment, yes
<web_knows> since the upgrade from feisty fawn
<web_knows> it never finds the track on musicbrainz
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> i'm using marok on 7.10
<The_Machine> my front speakers in kmix are only at 75% each time KDE starts.  How can i make it so they automatically start at 100% volume?
<werty> im havivng the same problem
<werty> with the speakers
<eric> bonsoir
<ScorpKing> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ScorpKing> hi eric :)
<eric> hi
 * ScorpKing munches and wonder what happened to everyone...
<eric> say
<ScorpKing> i get 50KB/s with my wireless when i copy files to my server. is that normal?
<trilobit> I have a very strange Problem with the update feisty->gutsy on a HP dx 5150 (Radeon X300) the xorg.conf seems to be fine but wenn the xserver starts up it seems that the xserver thinks to have only a 640x400 resolution monitor. the effect ist very strange I can use the hole manitor with the usual 1280 x 1024 @ 60 H only but al drop down menues and so one...only use the 640x400 angle on the lefttop
<trilobit> in the system settings in the monitor menue the resolution is also fix at 640x400
<ScorpKing> i have that same problem on another box but with feisty.
<trilobit> note in the xorg.conf you can not find any resolution except 1280 x 1024 @ 60 so it doesn't seem to be a problem of xorg.conf
<werty>  i cannot install google earth on kubuntu.what can i do?
<ptfd9100> anyone using foo2zjs drivers?
<romuloo> hey...
<romuloo> if i uninstall my Kaffeine (very problems), the other libs will be removed too?
<slow-motion> hallo
<ScorpKing> trilobit: there might be a xorg.conf in your home dir.
<romuloo> because the kubuntu-desktop is marked to remove
<romuloo> on adept
<blendtux> nevermind romuloo, kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<blendtux> no other pacakges will be removed
<blendtux> you can afterwards apt-get install kubuntu-desktop if you like
<romuloo> hummm
<blendtux> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<blendtux> do you understand romuloo
<blendtux> !metapackage | romuloo
<ubotu> romuloo: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<romuloo> yeah :) i'm not afraid now
<trilobit> ScorpKing: the problem is that even the login screen has this strange behavior and I added allready a testaccount with the same result
<romuloo> thanks, blendtux and ubotu
<romuloo> my kaffeine isn't working with xine...
<romuloo> it's veeeery slow and the screen is green o.O (my english is terrible)
<blendtux> romuloo: ubotu is a very nice bot
<ptfd9100> anyone using foo2zjs drivers?
<romuloo> i'm using the totem and mplayer
<romuloo> hahahaha, great =D
<MaDiNfO_> HELP changed video driver from flgx to VESA now my X is all mess up how can i put it back ?
<MaDiNfO_> HELP changed video driver from flgx to VESA now my X is all mess up how can i put it back ?
<blendtux> oke madinfo
<ScorpKing> MaDiNfO_: change it back to flgx
<MaDiNfO_> ScorpKing how ?
<MaDiNfO_> X now doesnt work
<Kr4t05> Why doesn't Gutsy automatically mount my MP3 player? Feisty did.
<blendtux> did you edited your xorg.conf by hand
<MaDiNfO_> blendtux no
<MaDiNfO_> it was by X config
<sub[t]rnl> MaDiNfO_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trilobit> MaDiNfO_: first check in the /et/X11
<sub[t]rnl> or do what blendtux said, and just edit it by hand
<crackhead_25> question: i just created a new partition out of unallocated space on a hard drive. set it up. mkdir, etc. it's mounting fine. however, after i did this, i can't seem to see in my firewire ext hard drive (which previously was mounting fine). anyone know what might have gone wrong, or how i can make sure i can see inside the firewire and make sure it's working henceforth? (also, this afternoon i updated to feisty from edgy. not sure if
<crackhead_25> that has anything to do with it.)
<ScorpKing> trilobit: what happens if you press <ctrl>+<alt>+<KB+>? does it cycle through all the available modes?
<trilobit> if there is a olt xorg.con normaly there is a backup
<sub[t]rnl> crackhead_25: what are the mount points of your new partition and the external hard drive?
<ScorpKing> trilobit: sorry. ;) that is KeyPad +
<Morrissey> Hi, does the new ipod nano work on amarok now?
<jarle> I was reading that gutsy had some problems with unstable kernel the first days out, it it stable enough for update now?
<trilobit> Ok thats a nice hint I will try it tomorrow immediately. (it's my working pc)
<ScorpKing> :)
<werty>  i cannot install google earth on kubuntu.what can i do?
<blendtux> what seems to be the problem werty
<ScorpKing> werty: how are you trying to install it?
<werty> google earth
<sub[t]rnl> werty: heh, you need to be more specific
<blendtux> did you downloaded
<sub[t]rnl> chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<werty> yes
<werty> cdmod?
<sub[t]rnl> chmod
<ScorpKing> werty: type those commands
<werty> ok.. :)
<werty> nothing happens
<werty> nothing happens
<sub[t]rnl> are you in the directory of the .bin?
<werty> no you see i cannont even open the .bin file
<werty> ..
<Silviana> ola...
<sub[t]rnl> whats it say when you type the command I gave you
<sub[t]rnl> show me exactly what it said
<sub[t]rnl> greets Silviana
<werty> @werty-laptop:~$ chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<werty> chmod: cannot access `GoogleEarthLinux.bin': No such file or directory
<vbgunz> anybody hear hissing/popping when an audio clip starts/stops in amarok? I never heard this before except on Gutsy :/
<sub[t]rnl> werty: go to the directory that it downloaded bub
<werty> ok dektop..
<sea4ever> Anyone know why my sound card is shown in lspci as "unclassified device" ??
<vbgunz> yeah, I don't hear this popping/hissing in kaffeine but hear it in Amarok and in system notifications
<werty> when i click it opens with kate
<sub[t]rnl> werty: cool
<sub[t]rnl> though, thats not what we want to do
<Silviana> i am trying to install new gutsy from cdrom, and it gets as sleep (without going on) at the pre-last step
<sub[t]rnl> werty: cd ~/Desktop;chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin && ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<sub[t]rnl> run that from konsole
<werty> ok
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !hi | everybody
<ubotu> everybody: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * ScorpKing waves at AT0M1CB0MB3R..
<werty> installation started..
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: HEY!!! whatup
<esperegu> does kubuntu also use compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: not by default, but yeah
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: I can I try it?
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: sure!
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: any idea how? maybe link to a howto or something?
<werty> it works..
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-config-settings-manager sexy-python
<esperegu> lol. sexy-python
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> dern geeks
<sub[t]rnl> and their provocative naming
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: and how does one then switch to the other manager?
<sub[t]rnl> you can alt+f2 and run compiz
<sub[t]rnl> or you can add a symbolic link to compiz in your ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<dhq_>  how do i copy files from a dir and zipp to  tar.gz
<ubuntu> hi there
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: ok. so it runs on top of the kde windowmanager or something?
<sub[t]rnl> dhq_: tar -cz /dir
<ScorpKing> dhq_: laak at man tar. :P
<sub[t]rnl> or tar -c /dir && gzip /dir
<ScorpKing> look*
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: no it replaces it
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: oh add emerald to the list of packages, as its the window decorator for compiz-fusion
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: E: Couldn't find package compiz-config-settings-manager
<sub[t]rnl> compizconfig-settings-manager
<sub[t]rnl> sorry
<esperegu> np
<Absol_X> uh... Hi there!
<ScorpKing> hi Absol_X!
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: Kinky
<Absol_X> I was wondering, if my linux crashes and can't boot any more
<Absol_X> will I be unable to boot on windous as well?
<Absol_X> or the GRUB will work still
<sub[t]rnl> Absol_X: not unless your bootloader is trashed
<waylandbill> Absol_X: only if something happens to grub.
<sub[t]rnl> grub will still work
<Absol_X> cool, thanks
<Cirno> I've got a few questions.
<sub[t]rnl> ruh roh
<Cirno> I used to use *buntu about half a year ago, then got rid of them and now I'm interested in going back.
<Cirno> I downloaded Kubuntu 7.10, figuring I'd give KDE a try this time around since I typically used gnome
<Cirno> On my PC the live CD has issues. When the live OS loads, it gets past the splash screen, I see the little graphic loading the different modules pop up, and at the second or third my monitor shuts off.
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm upgrading to gutsy, and it just said that it can't install debconf - is this an important package? (sorry if this is a stupid question)
<Absol_X> maybe is the screen saver
<Cirno> Then the power light starts blinking, like it does when it's plugged in but the computer isn't sending any signal.
<Absol_X> try moving the mouse
<NeoFax> Cirno: Do CTRL+ALT+F2
<sub[t]rnl> Cirno: ATI?
<NeoFax> This will get u to a command prompt.  Then do cat /var/lo/Xorg.0.log
<Cirno> No, NVidia
<Cirno> GeForce 7600 GS
<NeoFax> Check if there is any line that has EE on it
<NeoFax> Or do cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<werty> when i boot somewhere in the middle before the login screen appears i have a messagr among othrers..:"..]intel_rng: FWH not detected" what does it mean?
<Absol_X> may be you computer is not an Intel
<Cirno> Okay, I'll try that in my next attempt.
<sub[t]rnl> Cirno: install it in safe graphics mode
<werty> it is intel centrino
<Cirno> Safe graphics mode also shuts the monitor off.
<Absol_X> oh
<NeoFax> Or grab the Alternate install iso
<esperegu> hey... my titlebars are gone... any ideawhich part might have died?
<sub[t]rnl> Cirno hack it up a bit
<Absol_X> X windows manger?
<NeoFax> esperegu: run emerald &&
<werty> and it takes some time to boot up..
<Cirno> For my other question
<Cirno> I DID get it installed on my laptop
<Cirno> (A Toshiba Satellite A50)
<Cirno> But it takes 3 minutes to boot up.
<sub[t]rnl> Cirno: highlight safe graphics mode, then hit f6 and change splash to nosplash
<Absol_X> well got to go, see ya
<sub[t]rnl> then boot it up
<taylan> Cirno I hve same laptop is there a problem with drivers
<NeoFax> Cirno check what daemons are running and turn off the ones u don't need
<esperegu> NeoFax: with one &  i suppose?
<NeoFax> yes.  Sorry my fingers got happy
<esperegu> NeoFax: with one & worked. thx
<werty> i dont have windows if thats what you're asking..
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: thx man! it looks nice =)
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: good to ehar
<sub[t]rnl> ..hear
<Cirno> How do I check which daemons are running?
<NeoFax> esperegu: U can create a bash script in .kde/Autostart to automatically start compiz and emerald for u everytime
<sub[t]rnl> neofax your rubbing off on me!
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<expose> Hi
<ScorpKing> lol
<NeoFax> Cirno: If u r in KDE, do ALT+F2 and then check for running servers
<ScorpKing> hi expose!
<NeoFax> Cirno: Sorry I meant ALT+F2 and then type kcontrol
<Cirno> Oh, also there's no bootup splash in the laptop installation.
<Cirno> That's not a huge issue, I'd rather sort out this slow booting first.
<expose> After upgrading from feisty to gutsy cups wont print over ipp anymore, reporting that the ipp binary of it cannot handle (application/octet) or so as input format.
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl, NeoFax: I take back that it looks nice.
<expose> hints or solutions anyone?
<esperegu> it's AWESOME.
<Cannoli> XD
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: :P
<esperegu> :-D
<NeoFax> Cirno: Grab Startup Manager and u can change the usplash image from within that very easily
<julie> please site french
<ScorpKing> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: NeoFax: you guys have any experience with performance? is it taking a lot and should I only use it to impress windows and mac users or is it really handy and usable in day to day work?
<NeoFax> expose: do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get remove cups && sudo apt-get install cups.  Have it install the developers config file then start over from there.
<Black_Monkey> erm... now the gutsy upgrade is frozen - should I just close it and go back into adept?
<NeoFax> esperegu: I use it on sidux with a NVIDIA GeForce 7300 and it works fine except when I want to play games.
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: compiz had a memory leak when i first started using it.  One of the plugins wasn't freeing up the allocated memory, and it eventually soaked up all my ram.  But now that its sorted, it really doesn't hamper my system, and the cube increases my performance
<sub[t]rnl> it all depends on what kind of resources you have to spare
<NeoFax> The more people that use it and report bugs, the better it will get
<sub[t]rnl> true
<NeoFax> Just look at how ATI was basically forced to open up their drivers
<expose> NeoFax: and what is that supposed to fix?
<sub[t]rnl> kwin is pushing their own compositing compiz'like manager
<sub[t]rnl> should be far more stable than trying compiz-fusion + kde
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: NeoFax: I have a dell xps m1330 with 2GB ram an dualcore 2ghz with nvidia 8400 128mb
<NeoFax> More deveelopers, open source equals more eyes and fix things
<sub[t]rnl> esperegu: yeah your fine
<sea4ever> I give up on my soundcard
<expose> NeoFax: and besides - doesnt "remove" keep the config, but prune or so deletes them?
<sub[t]rnl> --purge
<sub[t]rnl> prune lol
<sub[t]rnl> sorry
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: ok. thx. I was afraid the videocard might have not enough memory
<NeoFax> expose: It should ask u to overwrite ur config when u reinstall, but u r correct
<NeoFax> esperegu: I know people running it on Geforce 4's
<expose> NeoFax: hm, okay.
<michal_> I need some help, should I write it here or chat in priv?
<sub[t]rnl> ask away broseph
<NeoFax> michal_: Write it here for everyone to share
<ScorpKing> sea4ever: is the module loaded for you soundcard?
<esperegu> sub[t]rnl: NeoFax: thx 4 u help guys... ghis la revido!
<NeoFax> sea4ever: What card u have?
<NeoFax> esperegu: np
<werty> if i have a big problem with my system is there any function in kubuntu like restoring in a previus session?
<sub[t]rnl> werty: yup
<michal_> I'm trying to enable writing on ntfs. I've already installed ntfs-3g, and tried to mount again, but I get this:
<sub[t]rnl> werty: start-system settings-advanced-session
<michal_> "/sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs-3g.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<med416> can someone tell me how to make a vertical apostrophe?
<NeoFax> michal_: R u manually trying to mount the drive?
<michal_> yeap
<med416> i dont know what its called
<NeoFax> what r u typing at the command prompt?
<michal_> "sudo mount -a"
<michal_> I've tried to reboot, but it failed as well
<NeoFax> med416: Gnome has a character mapper program.  Use that to look for the code to type
<NeoFax> michal_: Try doing fdisk -l and posting the relevant line here
<med416> neo how do i open gnome?
<Black_Monkey> Hey, can anyone help with this? During a gutsy upgrade, it failed to install debconf, and a couple of x11 packages, and now the installation is frozen - should I just close it and try to start again from adept?
<NeoFax> med416: U would have to use adept to look for character and then install the file.  It will show up on ur menu then
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: Why not do CTRL+ALT+F1 and login at the command prompt.  Then do sudo apt-get -f install
<martoss> hi there
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: That should install all of the necessary packages
<Morrissey> Anyone know why amarok does'nt transer my covers over to the iPod? just the songs
<martoss> how can I "reactivate" the automatic mode of network manager?
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: without quitting the upgrade?
<martoss> i can only setup networks manually in kde's networkmanager icon
<NeoFax> martoss: Go to /etc/network/interfaces and delete all of the lines pertaining to ur eth[0-9] card
<michal_> dunno if you meant this, but: /dev/hda1   *           1        2040    16386268+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<WaltzingAlong> Black_Monkey: that followed with sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: The upgrade is still running?
<martoss> NeoFax, thx, and than restarting network manager... great!
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: yes, but it's stopped
<luigi> ci sono italiani??
<WaltzingAlong> io
<luigi> ciao
<Black_Monkey> after it gave an error saying it can't install those packages, it's just stayed on the same one
<NeoFax> michal_: OK, then do sudo mount /dev/hda1 -t ntfs /media/ntfs.  Make sure u have that folder first
<WaltzingAlong> ciao come va
<luigi> ho un problema con kub
<xevious> my friend who i convinced to go to kubuntu just got his first person to convert... they're both wondering if there's a good web site with an introduction to the command prompt (bash)?
<WaltzingAlong> !it | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WaltzingAlong> dimmi
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: Sorry.  But I don't know how to fix that then.  What part has it stopped at?
<luigi> non mi apre hotmail
<sacater> hey guys, i have 4 virtual desktops and a pager, what are the shortcut keys to switch between these desktops
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: currently it says "Preparing to configure libgcrypt11"
<WaltzingAlong> con cosa? firefox? konqueror?
<Black_Monkey> at 2% of the installation
<bernard0> is there any bug or incompatibilty installing ubuntu gutsy in some special desktop?
<luigi> firefox
<NeoFax> xevious: Linux.com or IBM's developer website just published a pdf file that has alot of common bash programs and their usage
<wastedfluid> How long will Fiesty Fawn be supported?
<WaltzingAlong> wastedfluid: next year
<wastedfluid> Okay.  Thanks.
<luigi> mi arriva fino a ssl dove c è il lucchetto e poi basta
<wastedfluid> Using Fiesty Fawn until I can't use it anymore.. Gutsy is just a button of problems for me.  >:_
<wastedfluid> Using Fiesty Fawn until I can't use it anymore.. Gutsy is just a button of problems for me.  >:)
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: Go to CTRL+ALT+F5(I think this is the tty that ubuntu uses to show what is happening) and check to see if that is where it really stalled.
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: scusi ma prova /join #ubuntu-it
<martoss_2> hmm ok, i have only loopback in my interfaces
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: it just shows a normal login prompt
<blubb> does anyone know the name of the kde menu updater tool? That tool should find programms that are not in my kmenu
<martoss_2> how to restart network manager /etc/init.d/networking restart did not help
<WaltzingAlong> blubb: you just installed something but the shortcut is not there yet?
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: try the others from F1 to F12 but skip F7.  If it is not on any of these, I don't know where ubuntu sends the log
<taylan> I wrote "locate qstring.h" and get nothing
<WaltzingAlong> blubb: if that is what you mean, you can run kbuildsycoca
<blubb> WaltzingAlong: I don't think so
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: 1-6 are login, 8 is bootup, and 9-12 are blank, just the cursor
<blubb> it was something like kmenuupdate
<NeoFax> martoss_2: try sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<venik> To get kubuntu 7.10, do I download the general Ubuntu, or is there a special Kubuntu 7.10 ISO?
<WaltzingAlong> venik: there is a special kubuntu iso
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: See if there is a file in /var/log that corresponds to the install
<venik> where is it?  I could not find it
<Black_Monkey> venik: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<martoss_2> omg, network-manager does not exist :-)
<WaltzingAlong> venik: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/
<expose> NeoFax: that was kind of the worst idea to do. the commands as you wrote them neither asked for overwriting, nor removed my configs.
<expose> NeoFax: removing cups, removing the configs, reinstalling cups ends up with a cups but no configs.
<expose> NeoFax: and cups wont regenerate them automagically either.
<dthacker-lt> join #ubuntu-us
<dthacker-lt> oops sorry
<NeoFax> expose: correct. Now u can start over with http://localhost:631 and configure ur printer from there
<expose> NeoFax: nope - i cant, because it will crash without a proper config to start out with.
<martoss_2> ok, reinstalled network-manager package and it works... thx NeoFAx
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: dpkg.log shows package installs, the last one being libgcrypt11
<expose> and besides that again, apt will crash, because that stupid post-install configuration will crash when cups does but will not generate a working config, so that cups can work
<NeoFax> when u reinstalled cups it will install a cups.conf file
<expose> NeoFax: it wont even regenerate the /etc/cups dir if i delete it.
<expose> _although_ that should be part of the cupsys pkg
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: try(just guessing here) doing sudo apt-get install libgcrypt11 in the command prompt
<NeoFax> expose: Why would apt generate an error on cups install?
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: so close the distribution upgrade then? apt-get won't work whilst it's still running
<no0tic> does pppd depend to ipv6? I blacklisted ipv6 module and pppd exited with status 16 (modem hang up)
<expose> http://paste.frubar.net/6473
<expose> NeoFax:
<NeoFax> if it hung, close the install and try doing sudo apt-get -f install
<trappist> any howtos on getting compiz-fusion working with kubuntu gutsy with an intel card?
<expose> NeoFax: that has absolutly no effect.
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | trappist
<ubotu> trappist: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> trappist: I use compiz-fusion with xserver-xorg-video-intel, runs great
<trappist> WaltzingAlong: thanks!
 * WaltzingAlong nods
<NeoFax> expose: Then check what package contains the cups.conf file and reinstall that.  Then do apt-get -f install
<expose> NeoFax: let's start out at the very beginning: (sudo for all of them) killall -9 cupsd && apt-get remove cupsys && rm -rf /etc/cups
<trappist> WaltzingAlong: this howto doesn't address my issues
<expose> NeoFax: cupsys contains it.
<expose> NeoFax: as i said before.
<WaltzingAlong> trappist: what is your issue?
<trappist> sub[t]rnl: did you have to do anything special?
<trappist> WaltzingAlong: compiz won't start due to no Xgl
<NeoFax> expose: Why rm -rf /etc/cups?
<expose> NeoFax: now, after i issue those commands, and try to -f install cupsys i get the following
<WaltzingAlong> trappist: sudo aptitude install xserver-xgl ?
<expose> NeoFax: because that's what i did. why not?
<expose> NeoFax: i expect a package to properly install under those conditions.
<NeoFax> on directorys like that I would never do it unless I backed it up first
<trappist> WaltzingAlong: trying that now, thanks.  my previous box had everything working great, but that was an nvidia card.
<expose> NeoFax: it shouldnt matter, because the dir is part of the pkg.
<expose> i expect a packge to install if i never installed it before. and that is what /etc would look like if i'd have never done so.
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: it's saying the database area is being used by another program, but I can't see anything in ps x
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: Try ps aux | grep apt
<michal_> NeoFax: it worked (mounted the partition), but I still can't write. It looks as if there's no additional soft (like before installing ntfs-3g)
<Black_Monkey> ah, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> trappist: there may be a 'small fact' on ubuto about getting what you need for 3d accel with the intel cards
<robinson> Hey- running kubuntu gutsy. It keeps telling me there is a new version available when i run my updates through adept.. I am already running gutsy... How do i get rid of this?
<robinson> this was installed from the beta, and all updates have been run, so is this not the final?
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: nothing on that
<WaltzingAlong> robinson: it is final. that is a known error. a fix is in a package in gutsy-proposed
<venik> has anyone managed to UPDATE to 7.1 from 7.04, or is it always a Fresh Install?  (I know that this is the recommended procedure, but it is such a pain.....)
<ScorpKing> michal_: permissions problem?
<trappist> WaltzingAlong: what's that?  ps, I installed xserver-xgl just now and it still says it's "not present"
<robinson> WaltzingAlong: so just install that package through adept, and problem solved?
<Daisuke_Ido> venik: updating is much smoother now, i'm guessing you haven't tried it.
<NeoFax> expose: I would have done a prune instead.  Anyhow, so when u run sudo apt-get install cupsys u get the same error of configure?
<WaltzingAlong> venik: i have experience with 3 from 7.04 to 7.10
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine MOST people updated instead of installing fresh
<venik> I have the ISO-- can it be used for updating?
<michal_> ScorpKing:  I guess so (not problem user)
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: Then do like ubotu said and delete the lock file
<WaltzingAlong> venik: the desktop/live, no
<expose> NeoFax: which error do you talk about now?
<Black_Monkey> WaltzingAlong: I did that command, it asks me if I want to kill dpkg, then it says it's locked
<venik> so how do I update?
<WaltzingAlong> !topic | venik
<NeoFax> expose: The one from pastebar u sent
<ubotu> venik: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<michal_> ScorpKing:  any idea how to make use of ntfs partition?
<ScorpKing> michal_: ls -l /dir/ - what is the permissions?
<the-erm> Anyone here now anything about remote control setup?  I have an older audigy2.
<expose> NeoFax: yes
<robinson> WaltzingAlong: the package gutsy-proposed doesnt show in my package manager. Please advise
<NeoFax> the-erm: Does lirc support it?
<ScorpKing> michal_: this might be helpfull - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<the-erm> NeoFax: that's what I'm wondering.  I had it running along time ago when mandriva was mandrake.
<expose> that is likely the most broken distupgrade i ever did in my life...
<savetheWorld> hi. anyone know the name of the sshd package?
<NeoFax> expose: Try going to /var/cache/apt/archives and deleting the cups* deb files
<WaltzingAlong> savetheWorld: openssh-server
<expose> savetheWorld: apt-cache search openssh
<NeoFax> Then do a sudo apt-get -f install
<savetheWorld> gracias!
<expose> NeoFax: if a *.deb was broken it wouldnt install because of mismatching checksums. so that shouldnt help at all.
<the-erm> NeoFax: I just seem to remember what driver I used.  I lost my remote, and as I recall I could use other remotes.
<ScorpKing> michal_: sudo chown you:you -R /mountpoint/ will change the ownership of the files to you.
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: when doing that command, it gives the same "database is locked" error
<expose> NeoFax: at least i hope apt uses checksums...
<sacater> hey guys, i have 4 virtual desktops and a pager, what are the shortcut keys to switch between these desktops
<NeoFax> expose: Not necessarily true.  I have done this in the past and it works.  Sometimes apt is obstinate
<WaltzingAlong> robinson: using adept manager, if you have software-properties-kde installed, adept menu/manage repositories/ then on the updates tab, click pre-released updates; then update and upgrade
<Cannoli> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<expose> NeoFax: how calmative to know...
<NeoFax> well, it is better than rpm and windows dll hell
<sub[t]rnl> savetheWorld: openssh-server?
<robinson> WaltzingAlong: thank you
<expose> NeoFax: still the same.
<savetheWorld> sub[t]rnl: yes, answwered thanks
<sub[t]rnl> kk
<werty> how can i get help content for my gnome apps?
<werty> how can i get help content for my gnome apps?
<robinson> WaltzingAlong: full upgrade or version upgrade?
<WaltzingAlong> full
<Mr_Pan> when i try to mount my SATA hd the system return this message "half storage fixed mount all options refused uid 1000". any ideas?    i use kubuntu gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> click preview, see what it is about to do, should be the adept package and such
<robinson> nvrmnd, i'll just use the adept updater
<SeanTater> Mr_Pan: Are you using a livecd?
<Mr_Pan> SeanTater, no no istall version
<SeanTater> Mr_Pan: and that "hald" not "half"
<ScorpKing> nite guys! have fun..
<Mr_Pan> SeanTater, yes it's hal-storage -----
<NeoFax> expose: Take a look in the /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.config file.  This should show where u r having an error
<SeanTater> Mr_Pan: I have not yet upgraded to gutsy but can you mount that volume from that command line?
<trappist> ok now I have compiz-fusion working.  what's a repo I can grab to stay up to date with compiz-fusion updates?
<WaltzingAlong> Mr_Pan: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-473511.html
<Black_Monkey> so any ideas how I can get apt and stuff working again if that command doesn't work?
<SeanTater> Mr_Pan: What he said.. :P
<venik> I followed the instructions, and it took way too little time, but there were no error messages.  I also do not understand why we are told to repeat the intial steps 1-3 after the upgrade.
<michal_> ScorpKing: thanks, the site was very helpful
<Mr_Pan> seajey, i try to nand mount just a moment
<Mr_Pan> SeanTater, i try to hand mount it just a moment pls
<expose> NeoFax: take it where? executing it results in no output and no noticable changes.
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: It seems as if u will have to start from the beginning.  Make a backup of the files u want to keep
<WaltzingAlong> venik: yeah perhaps not all that straight forward.
<expose> NeoFax: and neither does apt produce a useable cupsd.conf when installing.
<Black_Monkey> NeoFax: wiping the whole system?
<stdin> Notice: Kubuntu talk in #ubuntu-classroom come and join the fun (chat and questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat )
<venik> on the other hand, I have been updating stuff all along, as updates became available, so maybe all I needed was an incremental upgrade
<expose> I have to say this ... makes me freak out.
<chx> I can't get kftpgrabber to download multiple threads at once. i feel n00b. how can i do that?
<NeoFax> expose: That file checks first to see if there is a valid /etc/ports.conf file.  If not, it returns an error.  Maybe debian has a cups.conf file in there skeleton file directory that is put there in the first place.
<NeoFax> Black_Monkey: Yes
<WaltzingAlong> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<expose> NeoFax: apt doesnt do _anything_ to that /etc/cups as it seems.
<SeanTater> chx: You might not need kftpgrabber at all, as konqueror supports ftp along with numerous other protocols. If you are trying to download two things at once using konqueror, you can usually just drag them separately.
<trappist> pre-gutsy I was able to use the extra buttons on my mouse.  now when I use xev those buttons come up as button 2 and button 3, where they used to be (I think) 6 and 7.  any way to restore that?
<Black_Monkey> fair enough, I'll download the gutsy iso then...
<expose> NeoFax: although it _is_ part of cupsys
<WaltzingAlong> !info imwheel | trappist
<ubotu> trappist: imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (gutsy), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<trappist> WaltzingAlong: thanks again
<expose> NeoFax: who owns /etc/cups
<expose> ?
<werty> how can i get help content for my gnome apps?
<SeanTater> expose: The user is cupsys, the group is lp
<venik> can someone reminds me how to find out which version of kubuntu I am running?
<expose> SeanTater: thanks
<lovre> hi all
<SeanTater> expose: yw
<NeoFax> expose: root:root except for some files
<expose> now what.
<expose> except for which files.
<Mr_Pan> SeanTater, i cant hand mount it
<expose> and whats true now.
<Mr_Pan> Ser
<NeoFax> Oh sorry, I am on sidux right now.
<SeanTater> expose: stat /etc/cups will tell
<werty> when i run firestarter after a while it closes by on his own why?
<chx> SeanTater: i need to download a couple hundred files totalling gigabytes over a connection which for one reason or another can't put out more than 10-15kbyte/s on one thread so i need multithread, i have did it w/ feisty on another machine and it was doing as much as 180kbyte/s at one point
<expose> umn, i do not have one SeanTater
<SeanTater> Mr_Pan: does it tell you anything and what type if drive is it (CD/DVDROM?)
<lovre> i need to put 2 commands in a file and execute them when i want. How do i do this? The first file runs wpa_supplicant and the second runs dhclient. Do i put sudo in front of every line, or how? Some1 told me i need to put || on the end of the first line? some help please?
<Mr_Pan> SeanTater, because it's differnt in gutsy. i dont have /dev/hd..... but i have UID=438394394893 into my fstab .....
<chx> SeanTater: but i can't figure out now. i am on gutsy now.
<chx> Mr_Pan: i can help you with uuid
<SeanTater> expose: I'd imagine cupsys/lp is best
<venik> version command, anyone?
<chx> Mr_Pan: took me some time but i figured out
<werty> when i run firestarter after a while it closes by on his own why?
<Mr_Pan> chx, really?
<SeanTater> chx: if you need to doenload, kget can do multiple threads if you set that in the prefs
<lovre> back
<expose> Might someone please tell me the output of "ls -laR /etc/cups" of a properly installed gusty system? Please?
<chx> SeanTater: kget. okay.
<chx> Mr_Pan:  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<SeanTater> Mr_Pan: Then I'm afraid I might not be of any help
<chx> Mr_Pan: that's lots of help :)
<expose> estimations just are not helpfull when it comes to binary systems.
<expose> s/binary/boolean/
<Mr_Pan> chx, ok write it
<Mr_Pan> SeanTater, thank u
<chx> Mr_Pan: also , blkid
<chx> Mr_Pan: and vol_id
<Mr_Pan> ok
<chx> Mr_Pan: the latter i think requires sudo
<Mr_Pan> vol_id = no device
<chx> Mr_Pan: these are the utilities and places that help you finding the uuid of a disk and so on
<haffi> Hi, how do I modify settings for HAL when mounting an external NTFS hard drive?
<chx> Mr_Pan: yes you need to give both blkid and vol_id a traditional device likde /dev/sda7
<Mr_Pan> chx, ok i have uuid of my disk i have a sata disk with nfts filesystem :)
<Mr_Pan> chx, ok my sata disk is sda1
<Mr_Pan> chx, i can format my sata disk into ext3  or ext3 filesystem  ?
<chx> next question, this shoudl be downright trivial, when i insert a dvd disk , a usb stick etc i get a prompt of what to do w/ it and if i click it gets mounted . a) i do not need that prompt thanks b) just mount it please.
<chx> Mr_Pan: sure. or ntfs-3g
<Mr_Pan> chx, yes
<Doctor_Nick> oh fuck
<Doctor_Nick> i gotta get the new ati driver
<NeoFax> expose: U only get the error postinst when u do sudo apt-get install cupsys?
<stdin> !language | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<expose> NeoFax: sure
<Cugel> I recommend Envy to get new drivers.
<Daisuke_Ido> NO
<Daisuke_Ido> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bjwebb> okay this is freaky
<Daisuke_Ido> do not use envy
<bjwebb> all my windows are moving steadily up
<bjwebb> wtf
<Cugel> Why not.
<Daisuke_Ido> read ^
<bjwebb> help
<Cugel> Yeah, that text is wrong.
<Daisuke_Ido> there's already a restricted driver manager in place in kubuntu, and the drivers are in the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> Cugel: YOU tell the devs that
<bjwebb> my stuffs slowly dissapearing
<Doctor_Nick> Daisuke_Ido: really really outdated drivers, yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> envy is neither supported nor recommended here
<sub[t]rnl> now you can create an icon pointing to your file from the desktop
<Cugel> Hey I'm trying to help people here.
<bjwebb> wtfwtfwtffff
<sub[t]rnl> miss
<stdin> Cugel: the text is fine, it can and does break (some) systems and it is NOT supported
<Daisuke_Ido> Cugel: you aren't.
<Doctor_Nick> the ones without the crucial fixes for aiglx
<Daisuke_Ido> so wait
<Doctor_Nick> Daisuke_Ido: 6 months for the next ubuntu release?
<Cugel> Still.
<Daisuke_Ido> drivers will be updated before then
<Doctor_Nick> because that seems like the only time that the drivers are ever updated
<Daisuke_Ido> and if you have to wait until a release for new drivers, you should have brand friggin new ones, 7.10 was released less than a week ago!
<NeoFax> If so, do sudo cat /var/lib/dpkg/status and look for cupsys.  It should have an error.  Also, u may have a directory updates that has all of the deb unpackaged and u can possibly move that to /etc/cups
<chx> next question, this shoudl be downright trivial, when i insert a dvd disk , a usb stick etc i get a prompt of what to do w/ it and if i click it gets mounted . a) i do not need that prompt thanks b) just mount it please.
<Doctor_Nick> Daisuke_Ido: the drivers in the repo now are 5 revisions old
<Daisuke_Ido> take that up with the maintainer
<Thylio> Who do i see other windows computers in my LAN? Want to get some files from my other comp.
<haffi> When I plug in a USB hard drive (NTFS) and there's no line in /etc/fstab for that drive, how do I modify the settings for the drive (driver, locale, etc)?
<Lars_G> Hi all
<Doctor_Nick> who's the mainatiner then?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to break your system, go for it, but don't bring envy in here
<Daisuke_Ido> read the info on the package
<MurielGodoi>  Hi, any1 knows how to install HP ExpressCard Analog TV Tuner (lsusb output => 1164:0601 YUAN High-Tech Development Co., Ltd)
<usser> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> you could fine the version info fine
<Daisuke_Ido> find*
<Lars_G> Seeying kubuntu in general seems a little less polished. would it be better to install ubuntu and then the kde packages? somehow better?
<usser> for some reason floppy icon doesnt appear in media:/ did anyone have similar issues
<NeoFax> Daisuke_Ido: Cugel:  Why not make ur own deb using the debian way of updating drivers.  Google it
<NickPresta> Hey Lars_G
<Lars_G> hey NickPresta
<NickPresta> remember that direct rendering problem we had last week?
<sinusoidale> ciao
<Lars_G> NickPresta: Well, on my side I deactivated Xgl to "solve" it
<Daisuke_Ido> NeoFax: i'm just saying don't use envy, i don't care what else...
<Cugel> Kubuntu looks polished to me.
<Thylio> Who do i see other windows computers in my LAN? Want to get some files from my other comp.
<Lars_G> NickPresta: did you find your own solution?
<NickPresta> Lars_G, since the nvidia drivers were just one of my problems, I did a fresh install and everything seems to work, even when I install all the same packages I had before. Perhaps a configuration got mucked up somewhere. *shrugs*
<Lars_G> NickPresta: Ah well I'm about to backup to do a fresh install myself
<Cugel> Anyway, Envy did an excellent job for me. But I agree the 'official' way may be more secure.
<Lars_G> NickPresta: I'm too tired with many small nags that I hope to iron out that way
<Vermux> what is finderg.com?
<NickPresta> Lars_G, heh. I only had ~60GB of stuff to backup so I didn't have to wait long to transfer my did via rsync to network attached storage.
<Lars_G> Vermux: a web site?
<NickPresta> s/did/data
<chx> it's apparently somethign with HAL
<chx> but i am unsure what/how
<NeoFax> Thylio: Check out samba and smb4k
<Lars_G> NickPresta: Yeah I have about the samme ammount, and the dest drive doesn't has rsync... ah well
<Thylio> NeoFax: will do. Are thei in the package thing
<ForeverZero> I hate sound
<NeoFax> Thylio: Yes.  I would suggest going to samba.org to read about configuring it.
<ForeverZero> I ran alsaconf that I found online, and it ended with a good result, uhm
<Vermux> Lars_G: it was set as my homepage without my authorization
<Thylio> NeoFax: Okay, thx
<NeoFax> ForeverZero: What card u have?
<Flegma> kaffeine doesnt start.i fails with sigsegv... i have this problem since I have started direct rendering....can somebody help me?? i didnt find anything in google....
<jhutchins_x> Actually, the best way to learn to configure samba is to use swat with the linked documentation.  Instead of just a help file, help buttons for each function  link to the relevant section of the full docs.
<ForeverZero> That's just the thing, I don't know!
<Vermux> how do I play wmv with xine?
<Lars_G> NickPresta: not so bad. only 55Gb to backup over ethernet
<bjwebb> is there anyway to stop app (eg games) grabbing mouse?
<ForeverZero> I see 'unclassified device' when I use lspci.
<jhutchins_x> Several distros have broken one part of samba or another in their latest release.
<ardchoille> !!w32codecs | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ForeverZero> Neofax I've even tried physically searching for it, but I don't exactly know what it looks like.
<rixxon> Is there any MSN client with support for direct file transfers?
<rixxon> For Linux systems, obviously
<Thylio> rixxon: aMSN sould work fine
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-users =)
<rixxon> Thylio: thanks
<x_link> How can I get KDE 3.5.8 for my Kubuntu Gutsy?
<ardchoille> x_link: you already have 3.5.8 in Gutsy
<chx> So. I think what I want is in Storage Media notifications. but i can't figure out how to get my stuff to automount ( andresj?)
<NeoFax> ForeverZero: Is it on the mobo or a pci card?
<sayers> Where is the patch for kopete again?
<lovre> there are many many commented lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list file, commented out during installation because i didnt have internet connection at that time. Is it safe to uncomment those lines?
<x_link> ardchoille: I don't have it.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> is superkaramba the only program with widget
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> s
<x_link> ardchoille: I upgraded to Gutsy for like 11-12 days ago.
<Vermux> ardchoille: \I have no idea how to install these packages :http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas/all/
<MilesG> does anyone have bluetooth enabled and has an intel chipset?
<ardchoille> x_link: in konversation, click Help > About KDE
<x_link> I have done sudo aptitude update/safe-upgrade/dist-upgrade everyday to be totaly upgraded for the final Gutsy release.
<ForeverZero> It's on my motherboard
<x_link> But I still don't have it.
<x_link> ardchoille: I don't use Konversation, but I just did what you asked me to do.
<NeoFax> AT0M1CB0MB3R: On KDE yes
<sephy_> hi guys
<sephy_> does anyone know where I can get an old computer for free?
<trappist> is there a compiz-fusion repo for gutsy that stays up to date?
<sephy_> Doing a project for College in the UK
<NeoFax> Vermux: Go to seveas website, get the deb http://seveas.ubuntu.nl... line and copy it.  Then do sudo echo (paste the line here) /etc/apt/sources.list.  Then follow seveas website to add his gpg file to your apt keyring
<Flegma> kaffeine doesnt start.i fails with sigsegv... i have this problem since I have started direct rendering....can somebody help me?? i didnt find anything in google....
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NeoFax: what then?
<NeoFax> sephy_: Normally universities have a place where u can buy for cheap older computers.  If u live by one try there
<lovre> can i uncomment lines that have this message in /etc/apt/sources.list? (Line commented out by installer because it failed to verifyž)
<ardchoille> NeoFax: You mean:  echo (paste the line here) | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<NeoFax> AT0M1CB0MB3R: gdesklets is a widget program for GNOME.  Plasma for KDE4
<NeoFax> ardchoille: Thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<lovre> ardchoille: can i uncomment lines commented by installation in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<NeoFax> lovre: Yes
<ardchoille> lovre: I did, and it works fine
<x_link> ardchoille: It says "K Dekstop Environment. RElease 3.5.7"
<lovre> thanx both of you
<ardchoille> x_link: Then open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a   (I'll bet you're still on Feisty)
<NeoFax> x_link: Do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<x_link> NeoFax: I do that every day.
<x_link> Ohhh... I haven't restarteed X =)
<NeoFax> x_link: Make sure ur /etc/apt/sources.list points to gutsy though
<x_link> Maybe that's why.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NeoFax: im not trying kde4 yet
<x_link> NeoFax: It does.
<x_link> I will restart X now and see.
<ardchoille> x_link: That won't help
<x_link> ardchoille: Okey.
<ardchoille> x_link: Then open a terminal and type:  lsb_release -a   (I'll bet you're still on Feisty)
<Vermux> NeoFax: what is deb line? where is it?
<x_link> Then I don't know what to do.
<ardchoille> x_link: Gutsy ships with kde 3.5.8, Feisty has 3.5.7
<NeoFax> Vermux: On seveas website at the top it shows the actual line u need in ur /etc/apt/sources.list file.  it normally starts like deb http://seveas.ubuntu... or some such. Copy this whole line.  That is what I mean by deb line
<lovre> ppl, i get this when exiting dolphin: http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/8793/snapshot1zb0.png
<galathal1on> what program do i use for my ipod?
<x_link> ardchoille: Why shouldn't it help if I restarted X?
<NeoFax> ardchoille: If he did a dist-upgrade and never rebooted, he would still be on feisty until he reboots or restarts X
<trappist> is there no lowlatency kernel package for gutsy?
<x_link> If I upgrade from KDE 3.5.7 to KDE 3.5.8 without restarting X it won't change to KDE 3.5.8
<x_link> I just restarted X and it did help =)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i uninstall wine?
<ardchoille> x_link: you can restart kdm or reboot
<NeoFax> lovre: do df and see if ur /home directory is full
<x_link> ardchoille: Now it says KDE 3.5.8 =)
<Dekans> trappist: i see a real time kernel
<NeoFax> AT0M1CB0MB3R: sudo apt-get remove wine
<Dekans> but not any lowlatency
<ardchoille> x_link: ok
<ardchoille> x_link: You must not have restarted kde snce upgrading
<trappist> Dekans: there used to be a lowlatency one in universe.  realtime isn't exactly what I was looking for :)
<x_link> ardchoille: I installed Gutsy before the release, so maybe when I upgraded KDE 3.5.8 wasn't there.
<lovre> NeoFax: nothing is full, i just formatted my 320Gb disc and installed kubuntu, nothing on the disk yet
<x_link> ardchoille: Yeah, maybe not =)
<x_link> ardchoille: Thanks alot for your help.
<NeoFax> lovre: What is the permissions on that directory?
<x_link> ardchoille: Is KDe 3.5.8 "faster" than KDE 3.5.7?
<x_link> I don't understand the difference between KDE 3.5.7 and KDE 3.5.8.
<NeoFax> I don't think it is.
<ardchoille> lovre: Check the permissions on that file/directory
 * artheart sips a coffee
<lovre> NeoFax: its rw-r-r
<ardchoille> x_link: some of the apps are faster
<NeoFax> lovre: I meant user/group
 * genii sips a coffee
<x_link> ardchoille: Alright, cool =)
<genii> Ah, better
<ardchoille> genii: :)
<x_link> I really want to try KDE 4.0 =) That would be awesome
<lovre> NeoFax: how do i check that?
<ardchoille> lovre: ls -lha /path/file
<NeoFax> x_link: See if jridell still has his extra apt repos available.  He used to do stuff like this
<ardchoille> x_link: From what I hear, kde4 isn't really usable yet
<serge> Meh
<lovre> NeoFax: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<serge> I got discd
<NeoFax> lovre: That is why.  It should be lovre:lovre instead
<x_link> NeoFax: What kind of stuff?
<lovre> NeoFax: how do i fix it
<x_link> ardchoille: I mean when it comes out.
<x_link> Shouldn't that be pretty soon?
<x_link> Like 2-3 months or so?
<NeoFax> x_link: He used to have an up to date amarok repo and an up to date KDE repo
<ardchoille> x_link: More like a year
<x_link> NeoFax: Ohh okey.
<x_link> NeoFax: He doesn't seem to be here right now.
<x_link> ardchoille: Ahh okey =/
<NeoFax> lovre: sudo chown -R lovre:lovre ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin
<x_link> I didn't like Dolphin in Gutys though.
<x_link> When I highlighted a .jpg-file with my mousecursor in Konqueror it showed a viewport of the image, I like that.
<NeoFax> I don't like dolphin for some things.  It doesn't have the ability to show file types.  I like to sort by this some times
<x_link> But Dolphin doesn't.
<x_link> There is one thing I would REALLY want in Konqueror
<NeoFax> krusader is nice if it didn't crash so much
<x_link> I will show a picture so I can explain, my english sucks.
<lovre> NeoFax: this is the problem. i set it to lovre:lovre, but when i open an location as root, it resets to root:root by itself.. Why is this??
<NeoFax> lovre: How r u opening it as root?
<NeoFax> Do u do kdesu d3lphin? or what?
<lovre> NeoFax: i click on a 'Open as root' button inside the dolphin.,
<lovre> NeoFax: its on the right in the dolphin window
<NeoFax> So u open it as a normal user, then u click on a file and say to open as root?
<lovre> no. I open a location, not the file. Just a location, in a new dolphin window, as root
<lovre> NeoFax: when im in any location, and NOT selected any files, i click to open the same window, at the same location, as root
<lovre> NeoFax: and then it messes it up again
<haffi> How can I let HAL (automount) honor the settings in /etc/fstab?
<NeoFax> OK, try starting dolphin with kdesu d3lphin or continue to chown the directory.  Also, I would submit a bug on the d3lphin bug website.
<x_link> NeoFax: Can I show you something? It's a picture of my konqueror, it's something I want to explain, but my english isn't that good so it's easier for me if I show a picture as well.
<x_link> Is that okey?
<NeoFax> x_link: That is fine
<x_link> http://www.speedyshare.com/562597157.html
<sdlnxgk> anyone around???
<sdlnxgk> I have a really big problem
<lovre> NeoFax: ok, thank you for your time
<Delphinus> sdlnxgk: just ask
<x_link> NeoFax: You will maybe need to mouseclick on the picture so it will be a bit better.
<sdlnxgk> I was messing around in the CLI and accidently deleted /etc
<x_link> NeoFax: Tell me when you have the picture up.
<sdlnxgk> how can I find /etc in trash to restore it
<sdlnxgk> I can't log in as root
<NeoFax> x_link: OK
<x_link> Nice, now I will tell you.
<Delphinus> sdlnxgk: whoops, if you deleted it from CLI there is no trash
<NeoFax> sdlnxgk: How did u delete it?
<x_link> That is some wallpapers. Linux#1.jpg Linux#2.jpg etc.
<x_link> But why are they sorted like that?
<NeoFax> Numbers come before a period in UNIX
<sdlnxgk> NeoFax: I was deleting something in the /etc file and left a space with out a / and whoops :(
<x_link> It starts with Linux#10.jpg -> Linux#19.jpg then Linux#20.jpg -> Linux#29.jpg etc
<x_link> Why isn't it like this
<NeoFax> so, 1.jpg comes after 10.jpg
<x_link> Linux#1.jpg
<x_link> Linux#2.jpg
<x_link> etc.
<x_link> Okej.
<x_link> Can I change this?
<sdlnxgk> so I guess I have to reinstall or use live cd to recover files then reinstall
<NeoFax> sdlnxgk: By what rm -rf /etc or how?
<sdlnxgk> yes
<sdlnxgk> NeoFax: yup that is what I did
<NeoFax> Ur screwed.  CLI does not have a trash bin
<sdlnxgk> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<x_link> NeoFax: Is that possible somehow?
<NeoFax> Do u have a backup?
<sdlnxgk> no don't have a back up of the /etc file
<NeoFax> x_link: I think there is a way to sort windows style, let me google and see
<sdlnxgk> have my files backed up but that is about it
<NeoFax> sdlnxgk: Live and learn.  Sorry!
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not /etc you gotta worry about
<Daisuke_Ido> wait
<Daisuke_Ido> you did that...  not rm -rf / etc
<sdlnxgk> NeoFax: I guess that is just a sign to upgrade  from fiesty fawn then ;)
<x_link> NeoFax: Thanks alot!!
<lerneaen_hydra> 'lo all, does anyone know of a way to make konqueror the default file manager instead of dolphin? a la pre 7.10 style?
<Dragnslcr> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<lerneaen_hydra> ah, right. thanks
<Dragnslcr> It seems like I'm the only person that doesn't hate dolphin
<lerneaen_hydra> no, probably not, seems a bit too much like gnome for my taste
<Dragnslcr> I barely ever used Konqueror anyway
<x_link> NeoFax: Just write my nickname if you find anything, so that I can see that you are taling to me.
<NeoFax> x_link: Check out this website:  http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Konqueror+"natural"+file+sorting+(idea)?content=40659&PHPSESSID=ca03e058b90
<NeoFax> It seems it can't be done currently
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: There shouldn't ever be a need to delete anything from /etc
<x_link> NeoFax: Okey, thanks ALOT anyway.
<x_link> NeoFax: I really appreicate your help
<x_link> Now I will watch a movie, take care!
<lerneaen_hydra> anyone happen to know what controls what appears in 'system:/media'?
<ardchoille> sdlnxgk: And you shouldn't be logging in as root anyway, use sudo.
<ardchoille> lerneaen_hydra: Mounted devices?
<lerneaen_hydra> ardchoille, no, it's not only mounted devices
<ardchoille> lerneaen_hydra: What else is there?
<lerneaen_hydra> it seems that devices that were mounted on installation appear there, however a disk I mounted post installation doesn't appear there (though it's visible in /media/ )
<Vermux> NeoFax: didnt find that line
<NeoFax> lerneaen_hydra: That is a pseudo filesystem.  Try googling it as it may have a flat text file u can mess with to add to it.
<lerneaen_hydra> NeoFax, oh, right, I see
<NeoFax> Kind like fuse.
<NeoFax> Anyone here know how to get an ATI/Firefly usb remote to work?
<miles_> hello
<MilesG> i just got a new driver from intel for my integrated graphics...ITS SO NICE TO HAVE 1280 x 800 RES!
<MilesG> everything is small
<MilesG> !bluez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilesG> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MilesG> people just keep leaving
<edenbeast> hello everyone, does anyboy
<MilesG> anybody ........
<MilesG>  ?
<edenbeast> oops :-/ does anybody know wether moto4lin is still supported and wether it works with a motorola v3 razr phone on kubuntu? :-)
<mneptok> !info moto4lin
<ubotu> moto4lin: file manager and seem editor for Motorola phones (like C380/C650). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3+svn20060819-1 (gutsy), package size 147 kB, installed size 484 kB
<MilesG> edenbeast: hey im trying to work with my razr and kubuntu also
<vzduch> MilesG: (1) in the US it's dinnertime, (2) in Europe it's bedtime, (3) in general, Kubuntu Gutsy sounds like a bit problem-stricken, according to recent reviews ;)
<mneptok> seems the package still exists
<edenbeast> really? can you put mp3 ringtones on it?
<MilesG> edenbeast: i dont know..i found this article
<Delphinus> and in the pacific its lunchtime :)
<MilesG> http://veinhammer.wordpress.com/2006/05/18/motorola-razr-ubuntu-linux/
<MilesG> edenbeast: do you have bluetooth working?
<edenbeast> no I don't have BT :-/
<edenbeast> but it supposedly can connect via usb
<MilesG> o..you are trying to connect the razr via the usb, i see
 * MilesG trying to get bluetooth working
<edenbeast> no not even :-)
<edenbeast> I'm in the market for a new phone and this one will be sold in a week for only about 120€ so I was wondering how well it would work under linux
<MilesG> o, haha
<MilesG> yea i hate the razr, but its what i got
<edenbeast> I'm cheap when it comes to cellphones, they have to phone and last as long as possible (preferably 3+ years ;P-
<edenbeast> it's a bad phone?
<MilesG> its slow
<MilesG> and a lot of people have it here in the states
<edenbeast> slow?
<edenbeast> sure it's not your particular dialect? ;-)
<MilesG> well...
<edenbeast> sorry ;-)
<mneptok> doesn't the Razr just present itself as USB mass storage?
<MilesG> when i turn on the camera, it usually takes a couple seconds
<edenbeast> oh it has a camera? nice
<MilesG> what do you mean nice? camera is pretty much standard today
<MilesG> where are you from edenbeast?
<edenbeast> hehe you don't want to know what kind of phone I use :P
<edenbeast> belgium
<MilesG> see, i thought Europe and Asia were way ahead of the states in the cell game
<edenbeast> hmm I somehow doubt that
<MilesG> but anyways, that article i sent you should be what you need
<edenbeast> you guys have much more disposable income than we do in general but like I said I'm cheap when it comes to being annoyed by my boss when at home ;-)
<MilesG> i just finished looking through it
<BonesolTeraDyne> MilesG: Just Asia, IIRC.
<MilesG> IIRC?
<edenbeast> If I Recall Correctly
<MilesG> o
<BonesolTeraDyne> If I recall correctly
<BonesolTeraDyne> or If I remember correctly, either one
<edenbeast> as long as it phones I'm game, I just like the mp3 ringtones to annoy other people :P
 * MilesG keeps the razr on vibrate
<NeoFax> Asia and europe are way ahead when it comes to cell phones.
<edenbeast> but connecting to it via usb works?
<edenbeast> we don't even have the iphone :p
<NeoFax> The companies there don't price gouge their clients as much.
<edenbeast> ?
<NeoFax> The iphone is a overhyped piece of sh!t
<edenbeast> how much is pricegouging?
<BonesolTeraDyne> edenbeast: Not having the iPhone is a bad thing? I never knew that.
<edenbeast> thing with the EU is it's different in every country
 * MilesG could care less for the iPhone
<NeoFax> Well, the iphone costs $200 to build, but they charged u $600 plus a two year contract
<MilesG> n95 > iphone
<edenbeast> some countries get you free phones with a cell contract, others don't
<NeoFax> Hell my HTC S710 is better than the iphone
<MilesG> NeoFax: anything Apple sells cost $x to make and they sell it for $3x
<edenbeast> usually because in a lot of countries it was illegal to lock the phone to a distributor and such
<NeoFax> Just wished I would have waited for gps on board though
<NeoFax> MilesG: Not true.  The Mini is pretty cost effective
<vzduch> MilesG: that's market economy, everybody does that
<Linusx> Can somebody talk to me about how to download stuff correctly?  Tried to download Frostwire: am getting errors "saving file would result in corruption" ... some similar error.
<edenbeast> I have an ipod shuffle :-/
<MilesG> Apple is the definition of price discretion
<edenbeast> because it charges with usb :P
<vzduch> you produce at the lowest possible price and sell at the highest price ppl are willing to pay
<NeoFax> When I lived in Germany, the phone company made u pay a set amount of money to talk for as long as u wanted whenever u wanted.
<BonesolTeraDyne> edenbeast: and I have a 1st Gen Black Nano. >_>;
<edenbeast> I hate it because of the no gapless playback though but it integrates nicely with amarok, which is great again
<NeoFax> U pay exorbitant fees for that here in the US. On top of roaming and such.
<vzduch> NeoFax: that's a relatively new development on the German market
<edenbeast> neofax that's very rare
<edenbeast> most countries do not have that
<stdin> Linusx: right-click > save link as
<MilesG> i have never roamed
<morfey> привет
<stdin> !ru | morfey
<edenbeast> here in .be it's only recently that we pay per second
<ubotu> morfey: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<NeoFax> I just left the middle east and they do cell contracts way better
<morfey> ok
<lovre> how can i read and write NTFS partition from linux? do i need to do anything or is it enabled by default?
<edenbeast> it used to be we paid per minute for a certain time and only then per second, even when you only did like a 15sec call
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<edenbeast> iovre I think your best bet would be fuse with ntfs-3g
<NeoFax> But, germany had a really crazy landline phone system.
<vzduch> edenbeast: in Germany most contracts/prepaid cards still have that.. first minute full, however short your call is, from the 2nd minute on exact to the second
<edenbeast> it's like free local calls, we don't know that either
<stdin> !ot | NeoFax, vzduch, edenbeast
<vzduch> there's no free local calls here either
<ubotu> NeoFax, vzduch, edenbeast: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<edenbeast> I'm sorry
<vzduch> stdin: Spielverderber :P  (sorry, I don't know the English word for that)
<arkygeek> happy to report i am running iTunes 7.3 with wine in Kubuntu Gutsy... everything works.  even shared libraries, iTunes Store, purchased content, etc...
<lovre> i cant run adept, it just runs hourglass and my cursor is bouncing the icon. but not opening
<stdin> vzduch: something like "Killjoy", and my response is "tough"
<edenbeast> Iovre could you run it from a commandline to see if it's showing any error messages maybe?
<NeoFax> lovre: Open konsole and start adept from there to see what is erroring
<MilesG> has anyone successfully configured bluetooth in kde?
<MilesG> in here*
<lovre> NeoFax: same error as with dolphin, a configuration file is not writable :( :(
<lovre> NeoFax: 'Need root privileges'
<Dragnslcr> MilesG- after a fair amount of effort, yeah
<MilesG> Dragnslcr: do/did you have an intel chipset?
<Dragnslcr> For the bluetooth adapter?
<MilesG> yea
<edenbeast> lovre: does it name the configuration file?
<lovre> edenbeast: sec
<lovre> edenbeast: Configuration file "/home/lovre/.kde/share/config/adept_managerrc" not writable
<Dragnslcr> MilesG- the manufacturer is shown as Cambridge Silicon. Not sure if they use Intel stuff or not
<edenbeast> lovre: and do you have that file? when you do ls -l /home/lovre/.kde/share/config/adept_managerrc  does it show you a file of any size or just 0 ?
<MilesG> Dragnslcr: thanks
<vzduch> edenbeast: if it weren't there, it could easily be created
<NeoFax> lovre: I thinke adept needs to run as root like sudo adept-manager
<edenbeast> vzduch: yes but it may be there and be root and 0 which is kind of weird? :-/
<vzduch> and yes, pkg management is done as root, period.
<edenbeast> NeoFax: isn't it configured via kdesu by default? :-|
<lovre> edenbeast: there IS NO such location. When i come to config folder, there is no adept_managercc folder inside it
<graelb> Hi, why would i be getting wrong fs-type errors when trying to mount a windows share over the network?
<NeoFax> When u run it from the menu it does.  As the menu entry has kdesudo adept-manager or something like that
<edenbeast> lovre weird could you do sudo adept in the konsole, like the others suggested?
<NeoFax> adept_managerrc is a file not a directory
<BonesolTeraDyne> NeoFax: "kdesu adept_manager" is the command it uses
<secleinteer> hi, i installed the new ati 8.42.3 driver on kubuntu feisty with a radeon x300, and i'm getting a segfault now - any ideas what's going on?
<stdin> lovre: try "kdesu adept_manager" (not sudo)
<edenbeast> lovre sudo adept_manager, sorry
<NeoFax> BonesolTeraDyne: I thought gutsy moved from kdesu to kdesudo as they were having a lot of problems with kdesu
<edenbeast> stdin won't it work with sudo ?
<stdin> edenbeast: you should never use sudo with GUI apps
<edenbeast> I see, I didn't knew, why not? :-/
<BonesolTeraDyne> NeoFax: I see "kdesu" installed, but no "kdesudo"
<stdin> NeoFax: there are updated packages in gutsy-proposed
<Linusx> stdin: 'Save As' offers this file name:  "frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb"   Clicking save then says that it is a binary and saving it would result in a corrupt file.  No understanding something somewhere.
<stdin> !kdesu | edenbeast
<lovre> edenbeast: i get this error: "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 24 02:14:39 2007"
<ubotu> edenbeast: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<stdin> Linusx: click back first, then right-click on the link
<stdin> lovre: try "sudo -K"
<BonesolTeraDyne> NeoFax: Ah, nm. using grep, I found "kdesudo".
<Linusx> How do ya 'right click' with a one button (optical) mouse?
<sub[t]rnl> winrar
<sub[t]rnl> miss
<lovre> stdin: again this error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 24 02:14:39 2007
<lovre> i dont understand, what does it mean timestamp too far in the future
<stdin> lovre: did you do "sudo -K" or "sudo -k" ?
<biovore> the files in the tarball have time stamps that are newer then your current system time..
<NeoFax> lovre: It means the file was created in the future
<biovore> try typing date at the prompt..
<stdin> biovore: it's a sudo error, not tar
<lovre> stdin: none works
<stdin> lovre: then the only sure way to fix is, dare I say it, reboot
<lovre> NeoFax: it is true that i fixed the clock that was showing wrong time
<lovre> stdin: ok ill reboot, brb
<BonesolTeraDyne> stdin: So that it'll sync the clock?
<NeoFax> CYA l8r
<werty> hi to the room
<BonesolTeraDyne> nye NeoFax
<BonesolTeraDyne> bye*
<stdin> BonesolTeraDyne: no, the location of the stamp file is on a virtual filesystem (only exists in memory), so a reboot clears all the files out of it
<BonesolTeraDyne> stdin: Ah, ok.
<werty> i want to install wow but im not sure if i have to copy all the files or just the first cd...?
<stdin> werty: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<werty> so for kubuntu i m following this link... but what exacly means when it says :"...and copy all of the files from the first CD and all but the Installer.exe from..."
<Linusx> stdin: How do ya 'right click' with a one button (optical) mouse?  (thought I'd find that in the 'Mouse' control panel but have not so far)
<stdin> Linusx: I have no clue, you can always press tab until the link is highlighted and then press the menu key (if you have that)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what program do i need to rip dvds i have like a bagillion dvds i want to rip
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> and i want to watch them on my computer
<edenbeast> ah so it can change .Xauthority ownership.. that can be annoying indeed. I didn't knew that, thx stdin
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: not pwaying a dvd ripping it
<werty> does it mean all except the file installer.exe  ?
<edenbeast> I've been lucky so far then :-s
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: read the last line......
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: oppsies
<ubuntu> I am new to linux, how do install Adobe flashplayer into firefox?
<vzduch> !flash | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
#kubuntu 2007-10-24
<ubuntu> It didn't
<ubuntu> work
<vzduch> get a multiverse repo and 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' (if the name wasn't changed)
<vzduch> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ubuntu> ...?
<rickey> hey my BMPx has crashed it was working great yesterday, did a gusty update  and now it,s not working
<rickey>  anyone elas exsperanceing this
<helloyo> ah, its good to be back on kubuntu, i can't stand gnome anymore
<taylan> how to install jre to kubuntu gutsy
<helloyo> taylan: you want to install sun-java6-jre ande sun-java6-plugin
<sub[t]rnl> !java | taylan
<ubotu> taylan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<rickey> has anyone on gusty had any bmpx crashes
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of an issue with my printer, when i try to print it will either print in all color or all in black. In the printing settings under driver settings -> Printout mode, I can control it., I am wondering how can i set it to normal - autoselect
<angelo> enter
<angelo> hola
<ubuntu> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MilesG> i compiled conky yesterday, and i set up .conkyrc to show me some information on my swap partition..is it bad that my laptop never uses swap?
<ardchoille> Does the Seveas repo not have any packages for Gutsy?
<stdin> ardchoille: no, we have to re
<stdin> *recommend medibuntu
<ubuntu>  could I open adobe flash with 'Ark' then install it with 'Adept' into firefox?
<stdin> or whatever it is :p
<ardchoille> stdin: By who's authority? I quite liked the Seveas repo.
<ubuntu>  could I open adobe flash with 'Ark' then install it with 'Adept' into firefox?
<stdin> MilesG: no, it's not a bad thing. it will only use swap when needed
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stdin> ardchoille: well, there is no gutsy repo for Seveas
<stdin> see !dvd
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubuntu> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<needles> stdin, that reboot didnt work earlier
<taylan> thx for java and flash help. I love you guys
<taylan> best regards
<lovre> i have 4 partitions in my 'Storage media' folder. Now, i know i made 2 ntfs and 2 ext3. How do i know which is which?
<epimeth> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<helloyo> lovre, in a terminal try "cat /etc/fstab"
<taylan> make disk labels with qpart
<taylan> lovre make disk labels with qpart
<ardchoille> Anyone else getting errors on updating sources?
<ardchoille> Isn't this the url for the archives?  http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<ardchoille> There are German pages in what looks like a wordpress site there
<LjL> ardchoille: here they're the archives. check your dns i guess :)
<lovre> why cant i create new folder or anything inside my ext3 partition? I can do this in every other partition
<helloyo> lovre: you probably don't have write permissions
<edenbeast> lovre: are you getting an error, are the permissions of your mount point set so that you're allowed to create a folder?
<taylan> may I use Qparted when kubuntu(gutsy) running I want to alter native partition
<edenbeast> lovre when you type 'mount' in a console do you see (rw) behind the partition ?
<iobelix> hi, i am trying kde, when i switch desktops windows from other desktops are displayed on my taskbar. i tried finding a configuration parameter in taskbar and compiz settings but to no avail. can anybody suggest something please?
<edenbeast> taylan do you mean on the partition your live system is using? :-/
<lovre> edenbeast: yes i see rw
<edenbeast> that'd be somewhat dangerous I think
<taylan> edenbast not live system just I want another partition
<edenbeast> lovre you'll see something like /dev/hdaX on <directory>  could you do ls -ld <directory> to see what it's permissions are?
<edenbeast> taylan on certain filesystems that would work (resizing it) I believe, better check for your target filesystem though :-)
<edenbeast> iobelix right click on your panel, go to configure panel and there to task-bar, uncheck show windows from all desktops
<taylan> thx
<ardchoille> LjL: I don't think it's my dns. And   http://packages.medibuntu.org/  looks bad too.
<edenbeast> iobelix: if it's only for compiz it may not be possible though, compiz only works with 1 real desktop and lots of virtual planes
<lovre> edenbeast: i see /dev/sdaX, is that same?
<edenbeast> taylan I've oly use parted once though and never on something I couldn't stand to lose
<LjL> ardchoille: well then what is it? it works for me
<edenbeast> lovre yes
<edenbeast> so back up first :P
<FunnyLookinHat> Question:  If I am running Gnome (Ubuntu) and want to test KDE4, do I have to install kubuntu-desktop before I install the KDE4 testing packages?  or can I just install the KDE4 testing packages?
<edenbeast> medibuntu is slow for me, everything else works
<edenbeast> but I'm on the .be mirror
<iobelix> edenbeast: yes i have tried that but there is no such option as i have only one desktop under "configure desktops". it is under compiz where i have 4 horizontal desktops. if i keep 4 real desktops then 16 desktops are shown on the workplace switcher
<iobelix> this has not been a problem for me in gnome though. i use compiz there too.
<edenbeast> iobelix you need to have 1 real desktop under kde and then you can make as much horizontal desktops as you want, it won't solve the taskbar thing I'm afraid though :-/
<iobelix> honestly, to me the use of having multiple desktops is greatly reduced if the taskbar shows windows from all desktops
<iobelix> oh.
<iobelix> wow that is a bummer
<edenbeast> I used beryl before and I believe it was a possibility there, but I honestly don't know if beryl is even still usable on gutsy :-(
<lovre> edenbeast: it says: "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-10-24 01:24 /media/sda3"
<iobelix> no i don't think it is.
<edenbeast> lovre that's the problem, that partition is owned by root and root alone, so only root can write to it :-)
<needles> Jucato, I think I fubar'd my system last night
<iobelix> so it is not possible to work with 4 real desktops and have just one horizontal desktop?
<edenbeast> lovre you'll need to alter the ownership of the mountpoint to something usable for you, like lovre:lovre for instance, it depends a bit on who will be using the partition, if it's just you then sudo chown -R lovre:lovre <directory> will do
<lovre> edenbeast: what i want to do is to use that partition normally to store data, music and other stuff
<edenbeast> ibelix that'll screw with the kicker desktop pager
<earl_> hey what is the official channel of compiz?
<earl_> or, for compiz support i guess
<shadowhywind> earl it is compiz-fusion
<earl_> thanks
<iobelix> do you think there is a need to file a bug for this?
<lovre> edenbeast: if i would like to set my home directory to another partition, would it be possible to do so now? (i forgot during the installation)
<edenbeast> it's a known issue
<edenbeast> lovre it's always possible
<lovre> edenbeast: but is it messy?
<edenbeast> lovre yes and no, you'll need to copy your home directory to the new partition, then it's best to drop to a tty, rename your old home dir in case you forgot to copy something, write a mount rule in fstab, mount the new home and you can login again
<edenbeast> if it checks out fine afterwards you an delete the old home directory
<lovre> edenbeast: ill try that some other time, too much problems for now.
<Minataku> Anyone seen Dr_Willis around?
<sub[t]rnl> not today Minataku
<Minataku> :\
<lovre> now, the big problem. Is it hard to install drivers for my nVidia 7900GS graphics card?
<hydrogen> no.
<hydrogen> if you use gutsy they may have been installed already
<hydrogen> if not, just run restricted-manager-kde
<lovre> it says NVIDIA - not in use
<lovre> should i check it?
<hydrogen> yes
<diomedes> man talk about painful, took ages to get dual head to work on my laptop in the end I rewrote the xorg.conf from scratch
<lovre> cross thumbs
<lovre> restart needed
<lovre> brb
<lovre> done
<lovre> NIIICE
<lovre> everything is faster now :D
<lovre> any1 here
<Alethes> I managed to work around it this time, but is there a reason the adept upgrade would always flake out when it came to actually installing packages?
<Alethes> it either breaks packages or just sits there and does nothing
<hydrogen> lovre: good :)
<wastedfluid> Hi.  one quick question; a friend sent me a .mp4 file, a trailer to a movie... and there's like, green shadows.. or a lot of green pixels.. in the picture.  they fade in + out.. I'm playing it with Kaffeine.  Can anyone point me in a certain direction?
<lovre> now when i have installed my 7900GS, is there a way to make my kde look cool, like transparency, widgets and stuff?
<hydrogen> yes
<angasule> lovre: are you running gutsy?
<hydrogen> compiz
<hydrogen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<angasule> hydrogen: I thought some eyecandy was included in the install disk?
<lovre> angasule: yes, i am
<diomedes> c
<angasule> lovre: that guide is for feisty, so I would advise against reading it, I haven't installed gutsy yet but I think in the Settings you can activate all the eye candy
<angasule> !eye-candy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eye-candy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alethes> hey hydrogen, are you using compiz now?
<angasule> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hydrogen> Alethes: not at the moment
<Alethes> does it integrate decently with kde?
<hydrogen> yes
<Alethes> I tried it at work on a mandriva 2008 box and I had to stop 'cause I missed little things like kwin hotkeys that I was used to, or just being able to drag windows in the pager or send a window to a different desktop
<hydrogen> why is there a kubuntu-art site?
<hydrogen> it just screams NIH
<Alethes> not to mention that the cube gave me a headache haha
<helloyo> NIH?
<hydrogen> not invented here
<helloyo> ah
<hydrogen> i.e.
<hydrogen> what exactly is kubuntu specific about the stuff on that site?
<hydrogen> its all kde themes
<Alethes> hehe
<lovre> is there any application that gives me desktop widgets?
<angasule> lovre: umh, I know superkaramba can be used for that, I don't know if something newer is available
<lovre> i tried installing superkaramba on feisty, had some problems
<hellhound> does anyone know how to get Kopete Desklist Plugin to work?  I am getting "error: Could not find Kopete header files"
<lovre> how do i make my windows transparent?
<lovre> bbaib
<lovre> bbiab
<NickPresta> lovre, using KDE?
<koolatron> hi all - I'm having issues with sound since installing Gutsy, and I can't find any solutions that seem to work on the forums
<crackhead_25_> sub[t]rnl: hey sorry i missed your message.. what was your recommendation about not being able to see the firewire extern. hd?
<diomedes> is there a way to get dolphin to remember network creds? getting sick of having to give my passwrd every time I change directory
<Dragnslcr> koolatron- what sound card/chipset?
<koolatron> Dragnslcr: NVidia MCP55
<koolatron> http://pastebin.com/m2252c7c3
<koolatron> output of aplay -l
<koolatron> I'm in the audio group, the sound is not muted, the speakers are plugged in (all checked)
<Dragnslcr> koolatron- I have the same chipset, and my problem was that the snd-hda-intel module is in a different package in 7.10
<koolatron> what'd you do?
<Dragnslcr> Try modprobe -l snd-hda*
<Dragnslcr> See if that lists snd-hda-intel
<koolatron> i see snd_hda_intel, with underscores
<koolatron> it's loaded
<Dragnslcr> I dunno then. Once I got that module installed and loaded, everything came back for me
<koolatron> http://pastebin.com/d3d628ddd
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, looks good to me
<Dragnslcr> I think you have a different problem than I did
<koolatron> i'll try purging and reinstalling
<koolatron> brb
<oslo> hi, a friend of mine like to use his printer: BROTHER FAX 8350P but it seems it doen't supported...
<WaltzingAlong> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<hydrogen> brother has their own drivers for linux on their site
<hydrogen> that work
<hydrogen> i don't think they are packaged in ubuntu for licensing reasons
<koolatron> no dice, still no sound
<hydrogen> but i could be wrong
<koolatron> rebuilding alsa with module-assistant
<lovre> im back
<nosrednaekim> yay! new ATI drivers!
<lovre> still wondering about all those fancy stuff i heard, 3D desktop, transparency etc....?
<nosrednaekim> w00t!
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: compiz is enabled by default in ubuntu 7.10 (gnome), not kubuntu 7.10 (kde)
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<lovre> hmm, why do i need instructions if its enabled by default in kubuntu 7.10?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: how do i use it? and where do i find it in my kubuntu 7.10*
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: it is NOT enabled by default in K(notice the K)ubuntu (ie "ubuntu with KDE"); it IS enabled by default with ubuntu ("ie ubuntu with GNOME")
<inaety> how can i locally watch FLV?
<WaltzingAlong> inaety: mplayer? vlc?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: i see. How do i enable it in kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> !info youtube-dl | inaety
<ubotu> inaety: youtube-dl: download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2007.08.24-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: yes i sent instructions for that
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: ok, thank you
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: you turn on something called 'compiz-fusion'
<inaety> WaltzingAlong: i dont want to download youtube videos, i already have the FLV file...but when i try to convert with ffmpeg or something it says its an unknown format but idk what package to get
<WaltzingAlong> !info vlc | inaety
<ubotu> inaety: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info mplayer | inaety
<ubotu> inaety: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lovre> by the way, how do i make firefox open every link instead of konqueror? I tried set as default didnt work
<oslo> WaltzingAlong & hydrogen > his seems not supported, FAX 8350P
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: kmenu/system settings/default applications/   set it there
<WaltzingAlong> seems brother fax 8350P does not support gnu/linux ?
<oslo> WaltzingAlong> seems linux doesnt support brother fax 8350P yeah
<iobelix> how does one set default programs in kde?
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: thank you again
<WaltzingAlong> oslo: seems the other way around but alright
<coteyr> ok so i have a question. My mouse pad key is bound to XF86Launch0 which is fine except it launches KDE Hellp Center How can I remove this assioation?
<oslo> WaltzingAlong> sorry but my english isn't far good... do you think tere is way to use it on linux ??
<oslo> *there
<nosrednaekim> coteyr: try system settings->keyboard and mouse->keyboard shortcuts->application shortcuts
<jtmoney> oslo: brother has GREAT linux support... check out their web site
<iobelix> for example, how would i set my default browser to firefox so it does not keep opening konqueror when i click a link
<oslo> jtmoney> i do
<oslo> i did i mean
<WaltzingAlong> oslo: does brother provide a driver for use with this printer on gnu/linux? does brother provide documentation the devices' specifications so others can write such a driver? check www.brother.com (i think that is the site)
<coteyr> nosrednaekim first place I looked nothign three
<coteyr> there*
<WaltzingAlong> iobelix:  kmenu/system settings/default applications/   set it there
<coteyr> none of the keys are there
<nosrednaekim> coteyr: oh. ok
<coteyr> none like XF86Launch#
<coteyr> which is a shame because I want to change some of thoes too
<coteyr> but there not there
<jerbear> hi, is it better to install kubuntu straight from the cd or is it the same as just doing "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> hmmm odd.
<nosrednaekim> jerbear: the second will work just fine if you already have ubuntu loaded
<jerbear> k... how is kubuntu gutsy... does it work ok?
<nosrednaekim> jerbear: works fine for me
<coteyr> also another minor bug/issues/bad config thing. I am used to previews in konqueror of movie files. From what I can find on google it should work in dolphin too but I can't see them. I can watch the movies fine though in both xine and kaffine
<coteyr> jerbear;  I like it I only have two sissues
<coteyr> and there minor and probably my  fault
<jerbear> how do i switch login screens if i'm installing from ubuntu? from gdm to kdm
<lovre> i have installed compiz, and i cant get desktop to change as cube. In fact, i cant change it at all
<nosrednaekim> jerbear: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"
<jerbear> thanks
<nosrednaekim> lovre: run "compiz --replace"
<jerbear> does anyone use nx with kubuntu?
<lovre> i did
<nosrednaekim> lovre: nothing
<nosrednaekim> ?
<nosrednaekim> run it from a konsole
<lovre> it works
<lovre> but
<lovre> i dont know how to do the 3D desktop rotation
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: yes
<nosrednaekim> lovre: ah... "ctrl+alt+right arrow"
<coteyr> lovre drag something near the edge of the screen
<jerbear> WaltzingAlong: nx free edition or freenx?
<lovre> it doesnt work :(
<lovre> maybe i need to restart x?
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: lately more nomachine's nx
<nosrednaekim> lovre: maybe you don't have that enabled...
<iobelix> thank you
<lovre> is it Desktop CubE?
<nosrednaekim> lovre: do you have wigly windows or anything different?
<jerbear> WaltzingAlong: does it work ok with kubuntu... i'm having all sorts of problems under gnome
<nosrednaekim> lovre: yeah
<iobelix> i actually found it in "component chooser"
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: i have it working well, sure
<lovre> windows are different, they open funny, that all
<lovre> desktop cube enabled but not working
<iobelix> also, what plug in do i need in order to get DivX streaming?
<staceyb> what is the cd command in konsole?  like what would I type to get into my home directory?
<lovre> maybe restart?
<jerbear> WaltzingAlong: are you using the feisty debs from nomachine?
<nosrednaekim> lovre: ok,did you get the compizconfig-settings-manager?
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: just having compiz running does not mean you have enabled all of the plugins you see in videos
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: i know
<jerbear> how does firefox look in kubuntu?
<muchanic> staceyb: cd ~
<nosrednaekim> lovre: did you enable "rotate cube"?
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: yes i am using the .deb files from nomachine
<lovre> ok, now it works
<pizzicato> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> nosrednaekim: oh, i see, needed to enable it
<jerbear> gnome has really left a bad taste in my mouth with gutsy... the thought of something better is exciting :)
<WaltzingAlong> first reaction: it is broken; second reaction: i broke it
<nosrednaekim> lovre: sweet
<lovre> nosrednaekim: i dont get this. I have 4 desktops, but it shows me i got 8, and i can shuffle trough only 2
<lovre> :S
<lovre> nosrednaekim: this is niiiiiiice
<staceyb> is there nyway I can view hidden folders? I'm trying to start a program I installed through WINE?
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: sure. use the compiz settings manager tool to modify the number of desktops
<nosrednaekim> lovre: in ccsm general->desktop size->horizontal desktop size
<iobelix> what plugin do i need in order to get DivX streaming?
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<WaltzingAlong> staceyb: in konqueror? view/show hidden files; otherwise just type the name in the url such as /home/staceyb/.wine then navigate from there
<jerbear> how does firefox look in kubuntu?
<staceyb> .wine
<staceyb> awesome thanks
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: how you tell it to look
<jerbear> WaltzingAlong: i don't understand
<nosrednaekim> jerbear: you can theme it to match your qt theme
<jerbear> oh ok
<lovre> nosrednaekim: i dont understand this!!
<lovre> nosrednaekim: what is this size and number of desktops?
<nosrednaekim> lovre: what>
<lovre> nosrednaekim: how do i set this to have 4 normal desktops on a cube?
<WaltzingAlong> lovre: for compiz-fusion specific questions you could ask in #compiz-fusion
<kroynos> does anybody know about a complete from start to finish on compiz for kubuntu.. i am confused on how to set it up..
<lovre> WaltzingAlong: thank you
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | kroynos, other than this?
<ubotu> kroynos, other than this?: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kroynos> is that for Kubuntu 7.10 or can i use feisty for 7.10?
<kubuntunewbie> i have a couple questions. first off is it possible to make my windows partitions read-only to linux? and second is there a good web-design program for linux?
<WaltzingAlong> kroynos: you do not need to add the repository to gutsy. read the page. but the part about which packages to install is relevant
<kroynos> aight i give that a shot..
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: yes !ntfs and !ntfs-3g  and as for web design, meaning html editor? bluefish and such though a website could be drawn out in the gimp as well
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: what do you mean by !ntfs and !ntfs-3g?
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs-3g | kubuntunewbie
<ubotu> kubuntunewbie: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: but for some reason without me even mounting them they were mounted for both read & write. is that standard with 7.10?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: yes i think so.
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: yeah
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: but you should be able to change that so they are readonly
<nosrednaekim> kubuntunewbie: go into system settings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<dennister> that's a new feature of gutsy then, as ntfs-3g was not standard with feisty
<dennister> easy, but not standard
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: maybe you can change them through kmenu/system settings/advanced/disk and filesystems
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: WaltzingAlong going to try that now, ty
<kubuntunewbie> nosrednaekim: WaltzingAlong: that worked great, thanks so much, now i can rest easily and not worry about killing winblows.
<nosrednaekim> lol
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: would its death not be celebrated?
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: um sort of, i do some web-design on the side and i am very new to linux
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: so frontpage is what i use for my web design currently
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: happen to know a good editor for linux?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: osalt.com search for frontpage
<dwidmann> front page, I pity you
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: try quanta+
<dwidmann> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2385 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Phil7> Hey guys...I've been trying to install Kubuntu using the Wubi Alpha build and I've been running into some problems
<nosrednaekim> Phil7: ok...
<lovre> are there any widgets in compiz i could enable?
<Phil7> I can get Wubi to work ont he windows side of things, but when I reboot to actually install I get blackscreened
<moparisthebest> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy, amd64 arch, and even though knetwork manager says I am connected to the network I can't access the network at all
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: I wonder if it's that one knetworkmanager bug, can you perhaps try connecting *without* using knetworkmanager?
<dwidmann> (that is, kill knetworkmanager, set up the connection some other way)
<moparisthebest> like remove it and reboot dwidmann ?
<moparisthebest> cant hurt I guess
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: that would work, so long as you have the package cached for easy reinstallation without network access.
<moparisthebest> it won't remove it unless I run apt-get clean right?
<moparisthebest> the actual package that is
<dwidmann> Wrong.
<dwidmann> Right
<nosrednaekim> Phil7: possibly your graphics card, etc are unsupported..does the liveCD boot fine?
<crazy_bus> I just installed a dvb-t pci card.  Kaffeine detects it and seems to set it up.  However when it searches for stations it detects nothing.  Why is this?
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: i think it was you who had mentioned to me something about konqueror having a search feature to search for new packages? how do i get to it?
<unclekev> .
<dwidmann> It won't remove the cached package unless you apt-get clean, or if you have certain things set up in your apt prefs, then agiank you'd know about those.
<Phil7> No the live CD doesn't...I think my card is unsupported...I have a 8800GTS.
<rance> can someone help me figure out why a 7.10 kubuntu install (from 7.10 cd) keeps giving me the version upgrade tool trying to upgrade my box to 7.10?
<WaltzingAlong> rance: known issue, thanks
<nosrednaekim> Phil7: and what version are you trying to install?
<Phil7> 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: i do not recall that nor can i think just now of what that may meant
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: might not have been you.
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<moparisthebest> rance, you mean you already have 7.10 but it still says version upgrade availible?
<nosrednaekim> Phil7: hmm should be supported
<Phil7> Someone suggested my monitor wasn't supporting the refresh rate, but I'm not sure how to change that.
<rance> moparisthebest: yes thats what I mean, I installed 7.10 from the cd, but every time I do a package update I have to go through the version update wizard, that finally ends telling me no update is available
<rance> aparantly its a known issue, I thought it was just me
<diomedes> hmm my sound has disappeared
<Phil7> Should I try to install it without using Wubi?
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: i can only find quanta no quanta+ what repos does it run off of?
<moparisthebest> I upgraded and it shows it for me as well rance
<diomedes> was working fine when it first installed but gone now
<rance> diomedes: I have to reselect my sound subsystem and unmute channels from time to time
<rance> not sure why
<WaltzingAlong> you have 7.10 but adept manager keeps reporting that an upgrade is available then asks to download 7.10 again? this issue is known and fixed in builds of adept but you need (currently) to enable gutsy-proposed (or adept/manage repositories/updates/pre-release updates but this only works if software-properties-kde is installed)
<nosrednaekim> Phil7: might be best
<diomedes> rance yeah in the mixer the volume was way way down
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi > WaltzingAlong
<Phil7> Well I'm going to see if I can get install to work
<rance> its ok, its not that big a deal, I can wait till the adept update makes it public
<Phil7> Bye everyone, thanks for the help.
<kubuntunewbie> !bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<kubuntunewbie> ubotu: thanks, i love u.
<kubuntunewbie> lol
<WaltzingAlong> rance: it is public, but still in gutsy-proposed (prerelease)
<moparisthebest> dwidmann, this makes no sense apt-get remove knetworkmanager
<moparisthebest> it removed it fine
<moparisthebest> I restarted
<moparisthebest> and knetworkmanager is still there :P
<dwidmann> :s
<dwidmann> Weird
<moparisthebest> I removed network-manager-kde as well
<moparisthebest> but knetworkmanager still starts up
<dwidmann> Very, very weird
<moparisthebest> I installed it through adept in feisty
<BigPick> It just doesn't want to die.
<dwidmann> It really, really should have been the network-manager-kde package
<dwidmann> Perhaps just closing knetworkmanager, and running "sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop; sleep 5; sudo /etc/init.d/networking start" will work.
<jarn> Should we remove the source for gutsy-proposed once we finish upgrading?
<moparisthebest> ok, Im rebooting now so Ill see what happens
<kubuntunewbie> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> jarn: you could. sure
<WaltzingAlong> !info konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 2260 kB
<jarn> WaltzingAlong: Should I, though?
<WaltzingAlong> sure
<kubuntunewbie> waltz can u tell me the change directory commands and the view directory command?
<LoneShadow> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwidmann> jarn: probably should, should probably also add the -security, -updates, and -backports repositories.
<jerbear> hi, where are the power management settings in kubuntu?
<jarn> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dwidmann> jerbear: in a program called guidance
<jarn> dwidmann: Has source-o-matic been updated for gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntunewbie: cd <dir>; ls; (though i find ls -lh helpful too)
<WaltzingAlong> jarn: yeah
<dwidmann> jerbear: if you h ave a laptop it'll be in the systray as the battery icon
<dwidmann> jarn: dunno
<jarn> WaltzingAlong: Nifty. thanks.
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: whats the -lh do?
<dwidmann> jarn: I could just pastebin you mine if you'd like
<Dagon> I am new to Kubuntu. Where do I find synaptic and how do I make add/remove program to move faster
<WaltzingAlong> long and with human readable sizes
<jerbear> dwidmann: i see the icon, i don't see where to get to the settings, though
<WaltzingAlong> Dagon: adept manager is the 'synatpic' of kubuntu
<moparisthebest> Dagon, kubuntu's replacement for synaptic is adept manager
<kubuntunewbie> is there a way to change to the dir without typing the entire patn name?
<jerbear> i'm trying to make it so that the laptop suspends when i close the lid
<dwidmann> jerbear: just click on the icon
<moparisthebest> you can install synaptic through that if you prefer it though Dagon
<jerbear> oh... oops :)
<jerbear> brb
<nosrednaekim> hopefully ;)
<jarn> dwidmann: Sure, that would be nifty, thanks. :)
<muchanic> kubuntunewbie: tab completion ftw
<dwidmann> jarn: just a sec then
<lovre> where can i get emerald themes for download
<moparisthebest> works now dwidmann, even though I am entirely confused :P
<moparisthebest> thanks for the suggestion
<dwidmann> moparisthebest: yeah, it's related to an odd bug, I'll see if I can't look up the solution if there was one, I know it was on the kubuntu forums
<miles_> is anyone in here experienced with moto4lin?
<MilesG> edenbeast: are you still in here?
<dwidmann> jarn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41879/
<moparisthebest> I never really used knetworkmanager anyhow, it doesn't matter really
<edenbeast> MilesG I don't have a motorola phone yet, sorry :-)
<jarn> dwidmann: Thanks, I"ll look at it once I have a working internet browser. :P
<dwidmann> jarn: how'd you break 'em?
<jarn> dwidmann: Broke in the update process.
<jarn> dwidmann: Konqueror did, anyway.
<jarn> dwidmann: Firefox didn't seem to want to upgrade at the same time I was upgrading the rest so I just uninstalled that and plan on reinstalling it once the rest of the upgrade finish.
<dwidmann> Now I'm just downright impatient. I ordered myself gutsy DVDs yesterday ... now I have to wait for them to get here. Oh well, could have been worse, I could have tried to download the ISOs ...
<jarn> You could have tried the net install and gotten screwed.
<jarn> I'm hoping everything comes out alright.
<dwidmann> jarn: I've been upgrading my laptop to it since gutsy tribe 5, but I've got a stack of reasons to reinstall when I get my hands on the DVD
<jarn> dwidmann: How much are the DVDs?
<dwidmann> Umm, I think they were $5.95 each + shipping, so I got one of the x86 and one of the x86_64 ... and I'll just burn copies from there as neede.d
<jarn> Ah.
<kubuntunewbie> !info makefile
<ubotu> Package makefile does not exist in gutsy
<kubuntunewbie> could someone please tell me the extension of a makefile so i can find it
<jarn> kubuntunewbie: They don't have one, I don't think.
<kubuntunewbie> jarn: how is your name green?
<jarn> kubuntunewbie: Because I'm a god. :)
<jarn> kubuntunewbie: Actually, I have no idea why my name shows up as green to you.
<xevious> kubuntunewbie: Konversation auto-colors nicks so you can easily tell who says what
<jarn> Woah, that's weird, it doesn't do that for me - did I turn that feature off and forget?
<jarn> lol
<xevious> jarn: Settings -> Configure Konversation, Interface -> Colors, ensure "Colored Nicks" is checked
<Alethes> any idea why I get "Error: Another window manager is already running on screen: 0" when I use compiz --replace?
<jarn> xevious: I don't want it, I just don't recall turning it off.
<dwidmann> jarn: http://www.osdisc.com/cgi-bin/view.cgi/products/linux/kubuntu
<jtmoney> i don't get it... is there anyway to install mythtv using mythbuntu (added to my kubuntu installation) without xfce being installed?
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: im not doing well with installing quanta
<kubuntunewbie> dwid i downloaded it and am reading the install instructions
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: do tell, what's going wrong?
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: but i cant 'make' it
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: all you should need to do is "sudo apt-get install quanta"
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: lets see if that works
<WaltzingAlong> jtmoney: maybe mythbuntu package requires xfce?
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: you don't need to compile it, it's in the ubuntu repositories, precompiled.
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: oh god, that makes things easy!
<kubuntunewbie> dwidmann: i will learn how to do it the hard way later. thanks.
<xevious> kubuntunewbie: or K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs then search for it -- does the same thing as sudo apt-get install quanta, which i suppose is much more direct than a bunch of clicking
<hydrogen> not to mention add/remove programs didn't show all programs
<hydrogen> last time i checked
<xevious> well Adept Manager does
<jarn> I'm convinced that apt-get upgrade should have a progress bar. -.-
<dwidmann> xevious: which is exactly why I said that rather than typing out long winded instructions of how to get there in the gui ...
<xevious> kubuntunewbie: always search for programs in Adept Manager before downloading source packages and compiling. most apps are available in the kubuntu repositories
<kubuntunewbie> xevious: but are they always up to date?
<xevious> dwidmann: apt-get install [package] is great if you know the package name
<dwidmann> xevious, kubuntunewbie: or even in third party repositories
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: usually they're rather up to date
<xevious> dwidmann: thanks for the correction
<xevious> kubuntunewbie: most often when they're not up to date it's because the more recent versions may not be as stable
<kubuntunewbie> well whats the deal with third party repos? can u trust them?
<dwidmann> kubuntunewbie: worst case scanario, the software might be 6 months old, seeing as a new (k)ubuntu is released every six months.
<Zerothis> I upgraded Edgy to Feisty. It shows a new kubuntu logo. Takes a looong time to boot. It didn't boot to KDE. would not 'startx' and asked me to dpkg configure. I did, it still boots to tty and won't startx. nothing for console that's graphical seems to run (dosbox, exult, etc). My users and files are still intact.
<jerbear> does kubuntu have anything like pam_keyring?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hello i have a question im going to reinstall my windows and keep kubuntu on my othewr harddrive but GRUB is on my windows harddrive since its the primary harddrive the question is is how do i keep GRUB on windows harddrive without deleting it
<yotux> anyone offer help getting nic working?
<navets> how do you turn on compiz
<hydrogen> !compiz | navets
<ubotu> navets: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<navets> thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hello i have a question im going to reinstall my windows and keep kubuntu on my othewr harddrive but GRUB is on my windows harddrive since its the primary harddrive the question is is how do i keep GRUB on windows harddrive without deleting it
<yotux> Atom1cbomb3r:  windows will rewrite the MBR
<yotux> you can not stop that
<yotux> After you intall windows you can reinstall GRUB
<yotux> I use knoppix when I need to restore Grub the the MBR
<WaltzingAlong> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<WaltzingAlong> Zerothis: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<yotux> Thankz WaltzingAlong
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> after installing windows how do i reinstall grub?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> from the gutsy disk
<Zerothis> Walt: ok, doing now
<aabbc1> d ctgrtgrfvtgbhuyju
<yotux> !gurb
<tehk> How do you disable KOrganizer Reminder from loading with kontact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gurb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yotux> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yotux> anyone recommend a 100mb nic?
<yotux> sorry 1000MB
<kubuntunewbie> WaltzingAlong: when i  assigned partitions for my computer i designated 10 gigs to the root folder and 70 gigs to another linux partition.  when i install things they go to the 10 gig drive is there a way to assign it to go to my 70 gig part?
<alirio> buenas
<alirio> necesito una ayuda con respecto a la instalacion de kubuntu
<alirio> ????
<jerbear> is there a way to have the kde wallet use my login password so i don't have to type it in?
<hydrogen> kubuntunewbie: make the 70g the root partition
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> after installing windows how do i reinstall grub?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> from the gutsy disk
<aabbc1> o
<alirio> hello, somebodys knows spike spanidh?
<alirio> somebody
<alirio> spanish
<kubuntunewbie> hydrogen: will i lose the programs i have already installed?
<dwidmann> !es | alirio
<ubotu> alirio: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Zerothis> WaltzingAlong: ok, done. custom xorg.cfg overwritten
<hydrogen> kubuntunewbie: mm, you won't lose them.. but things would get kind of messed up if you just switched roots
<alirio> gracias ubotu
<kubuntunewbie> hydrogen: is it possible to re-allocate more space to my 10g part?
<hydrogen> sometimes
<hydrogen> theres not an easy way
<jerbear> how does everyone else do it, just enter your password twice?
<jerbear> gnome had libpam-keyring
<hydrogen> I think you can set the wallet password to be blank
<hydrogen> don't quote me on it!
<kubuntunewbie> hydrogen: there was a program that i was using initially that came with 7.10 boot cd
<kubuntunewbie> hydrogen: happen to know the name?
<hydrogen> qtparted
<hydrogen> however
<hydrogen> that just resizes partitions, you would need to resize the filesystem after
<jerbear> hydrogen: yeh, i read that you could do that... i'm assuming that's highly insecure?
<hydrogen> and it gets kind of dicey there
<hydrogen> I think
<hydrogen> jerbear: not really... kwallet only starts after you log in
<dwidmann> hydrogen: you can, but that wouldn't be a particularly secure thing to do, you can also set it so it will only ask you once per session, to close the wallet when you go to screensaver and/or after a timeout, &c
<jerbear> hydrogen: what kind of encryption does kwallet use?
<hydrogen> dwidmann: it would be just as secure as the way gnome apparently does it
<jerbear> hydrogen: or does it?
<hydrogen> jerbear: not sure on that
<hydrogen> i'd assume it does
<dwidmann> jerbear: it does, but I don't know what
<hydrogen> but i don't know
<jerbear> but if it doesn't have a password, wouldn't that mean that it's essentially unencrypted?
<aabbc1> hjgjk
<aabbc1> fgjhfg
<hydrogen> !gibberish | aabbc1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gibberish - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jarn> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dwidmann> jerbear: no, it would just mean that it's encrypted in a rather insecure way, kind of like ascii armor or something
<dwidmann> (though with real encryption)
<kubuntunewbie> !info kimagemapeditor
<ubotu> kimagemapeditor: HTML image map editor for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 316 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<moparisthebest> 2.6.22-14-generic is the latest gutsy kernel for amd64 correct?
<djtigerwolf> hi
<Zerothis> WaltzingAlong: well i rebooted, computer froze. after restart I'm back to the same problem as before.
<djtigerwolf> wireless help needed
<djtigerwolf> wireless linksys usb
<moparisthebest> you are going to have to be more specific than that djtigerwolf
<djtigerwolf> and the setting change on me
<lovre> how to make something load on startup? (for example compiz)
<begert_> anyone here use sshfs?
<moparisthebest> what is it doing djtigerwolf ?
<djtigerwolf> i have to manualy configure it for the router
<djtigerwolf> alisa is the setting
<djtigerwolf> i think
<djtigerwolf> some thing like it
<djtigerwolf> then the setting changes to a wep
<jimmydee> lovre: create a startup script in the init.d directory
<djtigerwolf> and alisa is the proper setting but the system rejects it ither the router or the pc
<jimmydee> or in the case of my sound I slid it in rc.local
<Zerothis> "failed to load modual "nvidia" (modual does not exist, 0)" <- could that be the problem? (or is it a symptom)
<djtigerwolf> festive faun i have no problems
<djtigerwolf> gutsy the problem happens
<dwidmann> I founnnnnnnnnnd it :D
<dwidmann> jerbear, hydrogen - http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:pc1jDrPX6goJ:events.kde.org/info/kastle/presentations/kwallet-kastle-2003.ps+what+encryption+does+kwallet+use&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=4&gl=us&client=opera
<djtigerwolf> if i could get 7.4 settings on 7.10 i could probly work unless major changes were made
<Gul_Dukat> hello all
<jimmydee> good evening you kardassian dog
<djtigerwolf> hi
<Gul_Dukat> are there some kubuntu specialist?
<t3h0wner2> No.
<dwidmann> I reckon us people that run it are going to be as close as you're going to get Gul_Dukat
<jimmydee> we should be able to work something out Gul
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i wish i had a XP install disk so i could play games
<jimmydee> want some wine with that cheese?
<djtigerwolf> lol
<djtigerwolf> free download
<jarn> Has koffice gained enough compatibility yet that I can dump the bloated nastiness that is OO.o?
<dwidmann> jarn: maybe, see for yourself, I wouldn't count on compatibility with MS Office.
<Jucato> jarn: I wish... but MS Office compatibility isn't high on the todo list yet
<jarn> Jucato: Ah, that's a shame.
<teeahr1_> Pretty much.  I find more problems going from KOffice - OOo or vice versa than with either of them and MS Office.
<jimmydee> jucato: crossover
<djtigerwolf> to much money
<djtigerwolf> for me
<dwidmann> Jucato, jarn: heard it'd be really, really hard to pull the support out of Openoffice
<djtigerwolf> wine and wine doors
<jarn> Jucato: MS Office compatibility is something I need when I'm writing college admissions essays... don't find a lot of admissions offices using Koffice... lol
<jimmydee> jarn: send em pdf's
<Jucato> jarn: hopefully KOffice 2 will solve that... :)
 * n8k99 uses Koffice for college
<Jucato> jarn: although the way KOffice saves .doc is to actually save them as RTF and rename them as .doc
 * hydrogen uses vim + texlive to write papers
<hydrogen> but i'm a traditionalist!
<jarn> n8k99: I need to give the document to others.
<jarn> n8k99: For my own use I do use Koffice. :P
<dwidmann> Well, koffice defaults to Oasis, so with any luck things written with koffice will start becoming more acceptable within the next ten years eh?
 * Jucato is lucky to not to have to right papers lately
 * hydrogen isn't
<hydrogen> well
<Jucato> hydrogen: :P
 * hydrogen is lucky enough to be able to write lots of papers lately
<dwidmann> assuming M$ doesn't manage to crash that party, anyhow.
 * n8k99 goes to school online so all documents have to go to others
<hydrogen> dwidmann: if they don't o$ x will..
<dwidmann> hydrogen: who really cares what worm infested apples have to say about things?
<Gul_Dukat> i tried to Upgrade from Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn to Kubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon. The first 3 steps of the Upgrade program did work OK. (1. Preparing the upgrade, 2. Modifying the software channels, 3. Fetching the upgrades). But after the download was finish the upgrade program just suddently closed. Any ideas?
<djtigerwolf> back to wireless problems
<teeahr1_> jarn: export to pdf
<jimmydee> Gul_Dukat: try dpkg --configure -a
<jimmydee> errr sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jarn> jimmydee, teeahr1_: PDF is actually a good idea... I should have thought of that. :/ Thanks!
<Gul_Dukat> the last 3 steps did not run. no install, no cleaning up, no restart
<jimmydee> *BOW*
<djtigerwolf> running ubuntu 7.4 (running now) and kubuntu 7.10 (no connection to internet)
<teeahr1_> gul_dukat: I've been having similar problems.  Known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/adept/+bug/153889
<djtigerwolf> if i cant get 7.10 working im going to another system till i get a newer pc
<Gul_Dukat> teeahr1_: known bug? und what you did?
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<hydrogen> djtigerwolf: why not keep using 7.04?}
<jimmydee> I had gutsy working pre release just by changing all the feisty's to gutsy's in sources.list and doing the upgrade
<lovre> how do i run superkaramba on system start?
<jimmydee> lovre: put the command in rc.local
<djtigerwolf> its getting to the point of out of date  and some of the repositories are not working any morew
<hydrogen> !autostart | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hydrogen> jimmydee: its an x program.. that doesn't make sense
<djtigerwolf> cant get beryl
<jimmydee> it comes in AFTER gdm or kdm run
<djtigerwolf> or wine
<hydrogen> dthacker: it isn't out of date.. enable backports and you will have versions for another eighteen months or so
<hydrogen> jimmydee: you want it to run after you log in thoguh
<jimmydee> point, I'm tired
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<helloyo> anyone know when the kopete/msn bug is getting a fix?
<teeahr1_> gul_dukate: nothing yet.  I'm at 7.10 on my system, but the upgrade program still wants to upgrade every time i run adept.  but i upgraded from the rc.  different people have been reporting different things.
<djtigerwolf> how do i do that
<dwidmann> helloyo: it was fixed the day before release, I guess it just didnt' get pressed into the release (it was too late by then)
<helloyo> dwidmann: ah, i see, but it should be in the updates soon right?
<lovre> !autorun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> check out the kubuntu site for details, I'm pretty sure he left a couple links on there for the fixed packages.
<jimmydee> I think I'll take my one backup machine to 7.10 right now
<lovre> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<MarcC> Konqueror is suddenly taking *forever* to move files to the recycle bin - anybody else experience this before?
<Gul_Dukat> teeahr1_: the problem is my upgrade did never run. the upgrade program just stopped in the middle... after downloading packages so i still have 7.04 i think...
<teeahr1_> marcc: always.
 * dwidmann sees no_recylce bin_
<jimmydee> gul_dukat exit adept and goto terminal, then sudo dpkg --configure -a
<helloyo> dwidmann: thanks
<MarcC> teeahr1_: ok, mine just started doing it, so I guess I'll restart to confirm the behavior
<djtigerwolf> backports were?
<djtigerwolf> looking but not finding
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know of a recent version of americas army working on linuxc
<Gul_Dukat> jimmydee: what this excatly do? this will continue the upgrade?
<teeahr1_> gul_dukat: you can check by hitting f1 and looking at "about kubuntu"
<teeahr1_> marcc: since 7.04 at least, i can't confirm any earlier than that.
<jimmydee> yessir it should continue the upgrade
<LinuxReign> i think Americas Amry developers wont support the Linux version anymore, google it :P
<kubuntunewbie> oh techmology!
<kubuntunewbie> !info techmology
<ubotu> Package techmology does not exist in gutsy
<MarcC> teeahr1_: thanks
<kubuntunewbie> ubotu claims gusty has no techmology.
<jimmydee> but I'm a Techmishion
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<lovre> superkaramba is not showing items i installed, and now i cant isnstall them anymore because they are checked as installed. But they dont appear in the list
<lovre> i reinstalled superkaramba but it remembered what was installed. Is there a configuration file somewhere, that i could edit perhaps?
<teeahr1_> lovre: search for a folder named "superkaramba" it might be /home/you/.superkaramba or it might be in /home/you/.kde i don't remember which
<teeahr1_> lovre: it'll be in home, at any rate
<moparisthebest> is there any way I can check what modules I have loaded?
<lovre> i found it at home/me/.superkaramba
<moparisthebest> kernel modules
<Zerothis> well, i decided to try 'startx' again to see more of the errors and in magically worked. no to do the whole thing again for gusty
<teeahr1_> lovre: just delete it
<MarcC> location of KDE trash folder?
<lovre> teeahr1_: everything?
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<kubuntunewbie> !info openhackware
<ubotu> Package openhackware does not exist in gutsy
<teeahr1_> lovre: that's the config folder for superkaramba, so deleting it should just be like starting over.  another thing you could have done was select "purge package" instead of "uninstall"
<lovre> i see
<MarcC> I have two folders inside of .Trash: "files" and "info". Is it ok to delete both of these, or should I delete only the files inside "files"?
<lovre> teeahr1_: in adept manager?
<teeahr1_> lovre: correct, sorry should have clarified
<lovre> teeahr1_: thank you very much, no need to appologise :D
<LinuxReign> any have apollon running correctly with the ares plugin?
<LinuxReign> anyone*
<lovre> teeahr1_: i dont see purge package anywhere
<teeahr1_> lovre: right-click on the package name in adept
<LinuxReign> purge is not a package its an option to uninstall packages
<lovre> LinuxReign: i know, but i dont see that option, not even when i click right.click on package
<lovre> oh, i see now
<LinuxReign> humm
<lovre> sorry
<lovre> im dumb :D
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know of a recent version of americas army working on linuxc
<teeahr1_> no problem :)
<LinuxReign> u r not, the worst question is the one that is never asked :P
<lovre> :)
<lovre> i cant believe there are actually ppl in the world that want to help...... thats weird :D
<jimmydee> ok samba related question, I can see the share but I cant authenticate from my windoze box
<lovre> hmm, having trouble with superkaramba again, that didnt help. Is there any other widget software i could use?
<NickPresta> lovre, what's your SK problem?
<robin_> hello, I just installed kubuntu. I see my ntfs partition but whe ni click on the drive the windwo that pops up is emply, how can i fix this?
<lovre> NickPresta: i install a widget, and it doesnt appear in the list, but it checks as installed.
<jimmydee> is it against the "rules" to run konqueror as root?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lovre: is your CPU running at 100%
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lovre: nvm
<lovre> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i suppose no, how can i check
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lovre: never mind
<lovre> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ok
<lovre> NickPresta: you got any idea?
<NickPresta> lovre, where are you installing the package from? Could there be a strange permissions problem?
<lovre> im installing a package from the SK main window. There is a button called New Stuff.... i click it and install
<lovre> NickPresta: ^^
<iobelisk> hi, i was just wondering what docks do most of you use?
<NickPresta> lovre, I mean, where is the "new stuff" package? Is it owned by you?
<lovre> NickPresta: i download it from the internet. Im not following you.
<tds> anyone recommend python as a first language?
 * NickPresta raises hand
<NickPresta> tds, it is a powerful, versatile, and friendly language for anyone at any level. It's a great beginner's language, I feel.
<NickPresta> tds, if you head to #kubuntu-offtopic, I can explain in greater detail and/or provide some beginner information
<BigPick> I highly recomend Java as a first language.
<tds> ok, going
<needles> BigPick: what about python?
<BigPick> I love python for certain functionality like how it handles data types, but I prefer the more traditional syntax of Java.
<BigPick> But then again I'm a C\LASM zealot so I'm more than a little nuts.
<needles> BigPick: im not programmer, but what can you do with java?
<t3h0wner2> Anything.
<needles> it seems limited in that you need a runtime environment to use it
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<t3h0wner2> Um.... you kind of need a runtime envir for anything you program
<t3h0wner2> You need .net framework for anything .net oriented (C#, etc.)
<Dr_willis> I though that was sort of the point of java. You had a virtualmachne/runtime that was  what you programed for.. t
<t3h0wner2> if written in cygwin, you need those libs
<t3h0wner2> etc etc
<t3h0wner2> everything needs "something" in order to run
<needles> t3h0wner2: yeah
<BigPick> The runtime environment is a major drawback.
<needles> what would you suggest someone new to programming learn?
<t3h0wner2> C.
<Dr_willis> or a major feature. :)
<Dr_willis> Depends on how NEW 'new' is :)
<t3h0wner2> Definitely C.
<needles> i attempted to learn python, but didnt get very far
<BigPick> But in terms of a first language I would have to say Java or C
<t3h0wner2> It doesn't matter how new you are, that's the best one to start off with, by far.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i run a .run file?
 * needles shivers at the mention of learning the C syntax
<Dr_willis> If you coulden handle the basics of Python.. well....
<t3h0wner2> Eh, you'll get over it quickly enough. ;)
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  chmod +x whatever.run   ./whatever.run
<needles> yeah, i was just looking at it though
<BigPick> I would recomend java because you get alot of experience in Object Oriented Programming.
<needles> not seriously attempting anything
<t3h0wner2> Whatever you do, do not begin with VB, or any ofrm of object oriented language first
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i run a .run file? thats on my desktop
<t3h0wner2> it will fuck you over something fierce later on if you do decide to learn /real/ languages
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  use thje shell.
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  chmod +x whatever.run   ./whatever.run
<t3h0wner2> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ./blah.run
<moparisthebest> Java or C++, a new programmer really shouldn't start out with C
<needles> t3h0wner2: you just said the opposite of BigPick
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> t3h0wner2: your going to get kicked
<t3h0wner2> moparisthebest: C++ wil generate bad habits
<BigPick> Not C++
<MurielGodoi> needles: my firsr language was lisp :)
<moparisthebest> how do you figure?
<Dr_willis> Comal ! :)
<t3h0wner2> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Why?
<Dr_willis> Every language teaches you bad habbits in one form or another.
<needles> t3h0wner2: i think because of bad language
<BigPick> there is a major reason why the College board classes, and all of the OOP classes at my college have switched to java
 * Dr_willis learned programing on a C64
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !ohmy | t3h0wner2
<ubotu> t3h0wner2: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<t3h0wner2> So many tears, sorry for offending the yougens.
<moparisthebest> OOP is what you should start out with (and try to stick with)
<NickPresta> at the risk of being disliked, !offtopic
<BigPick> My first language was MASM assembler, I have to say that it is much harder to go from procedural to OOP then OOP to procedural
<NickPresta> and moparisthebest sticking with one tool for every job is silly :)
<moparisthebest> OOP is not one tool is it? ;)
<t3h0wner2> BigPick: haha
<BigPick> It just means Object Oriented Programming, sorry that was confusing
<kubuntunewbie> its a little ironic that the liberals that support open source software cant handle a little foul lang.
<needles> it just seems like alot of things are written in python and perl, and ive read that they are convenient and easy to learn compared to C, so thats what I looked at
<MurielGodoi> needles: for a complete combination you should get one for each paradigm: ansi C, java, lisp, prolog cover that
 * genii sips a coffee
<Dr_willis> Python is to handy to not learn :)
<t3h0wner2> I agree with MurielGodoi
<needles> kubuntunewbie: its just to keep things at a healthy medium
<BigPick> Oh yes, you should eventually expand into a number of languages.
<moparisthebest> but learn one first I would say, learn it well
<t3h0wner2> C, ASM, Perl, PHP
<moparisthebest> then the rest will just be syntax differences for the most part
<kubuntunewbie> needles: still a tad ironic. just thought id throw that out there.
<BigPick> I went from ASM -> Java -> C -> Python
<needles> kubuntunewbie: it is, true
<t3h0wner2> I like that combo, especially if you are training to be a "security specialist" of some sort
<BigPick> Trust me, java is much easier on a new programmer.
<moparisthebest> I went C++ > Java > C++ > C
<moparisthebest> I still like Java best
<t3h0wner2> That's why high schools always start off with java
<BigPick> Ditto.
<moparisthebest> and it is easiest on the new programmer
<t3h0wner2> and in college, they always start off with C
<needles> how long did it take you guys to get down your first language and comfortably create something
<genii> Once you learn 1 well thought out language, others are a breeze to pick up. there's only so many basic functions at the core of them.
 * needles looks up a few ebooks on java
<moparisthebest> t3h0wner2, my college starts off with Java
<Dr_willis> I Had high school classes on C64, and in college.. used fortran and rexx :)
<moparisthebest> in high school I took C++
<t3h0wner2> moparisthebest: Really? For Informatics majors, they don't.
<t3h0wner2> Lucky, I wish they had offered classes like that in my school
<moparisthebest> all CSA classes here are Java
<moparisthebest> with 2 exceptions
<BigPick> It took me months just to understand most of the peculiarities of C dynamic memory allocation.
<moparisthebest> C++ for graphics
<moparisthebest> and C for operating systems
<MurielGodoi> BigPick: my brazilian college starts off with Scheme (like lisp)
<BigPick> We start out with C here first, then go to Java, Java replaced C++ is what I originally meant.
<MurielGodoi> BigPick: that was excelent to understand recursive funtions :)
<needles> id never heard of lisp until a month or two ago
<needles> im a mechanical engineering major, so i dont really have to learn programming, but im delving into it a bit
<BigPick> I tutor students in both C and Java, trying to explain wild pointers to someone who barely knows what a function is, is not my idea of fun.
<BigPick> I'm a computer engineering major.
<needles> BigPick: doesnt sound fun
<moparisthebest> needles, my first java book is at moparisthebest.com/java
<BigPick> But I passed out of all required programming courses :)
<moparisthebest> hehe, needles I was a mechanical engineering major too, then I dabbled with programming and later switched majors, be careful :P
<jhutchins_x> needles, Clcks are an instance of mechanical programming.  So are jaquard looms, which led to hollerith cards.
<needles> BigPick: i considered electrical engineering (which is somewhat computer engineering where im at)
<t3h0wner2> informatics
<needles> but it seemed like alot more work, alot alot more work
<t3h0wner2> oops
<moparisthebest> and now I have to go another semester because of the switch :(
<t3h0wner2> wrong window
<BigPick> Yeah, electrical and computer are basically the same here now.
<MurielGodoi> needles: In true, There isn't the best one to start. It depends on tour goals with programming
<jhutchins_x> sry, clocks
<BigPick> I like helping with the linux kernel, mainly wireless drivers, so knowing C was a big priority for me.
<needles> MurielGodoi: yeah
<MurielGodoi> I'll defend my master thesis in computer science next week :/
<BigPick> But when I write user-based programs (a couple for streaming media) I like Java (except the damned JMF which should be deprecated)
<needles> moparisthebest: ill check the ebook out
<BigPick> Sweet! What is your thesis Muriel?
<needles> MurielGodoi: good luck
<t3h0wner2> I defend my reasoning for rewriting strstr(); tomorrow for my prof, he doesn't like my methods apparently
<t3h0wner2> bah
<t3h0wner2> and making it my own function
<keaton> My computer is BONED. I tried to install 7.10 through adept, it locked up, and now X won't start, apt-get won't run (it tells me to run dpkg --configure -a, when I do that it gives me a parsing error)
<MurielGodoi> needles: thanks... i will need :)
<needles> keaton: i had that exact same problem last night
<t3h0wner2> he didn't want us to literlly use "strstr" function, so... I wrote my own, new function that was similar to it
<t3h0wner2> lol
<needles> keaton: i never got it solved, and now by kernel wont even boot
<keaton> I also got a segmentation fault when I tried to manually start X.
<t3h0wner2> I can write in English, awesome.
<scheater6> needles: o. there's good news!
<BigPick> I wrote my own version of C strings that uses Java Strings as an abstract :)
<keaton> I think someone made a biiiiig fuck up with the latest version of X.
<t3h0wner2> BigPick: lol, nice
<needles> keaton: i said screw it, and am on livecd right now trying to fix things
<scheater6> keaton: alright, I dunno if I can help you, but maybe we can brainstorm some troubleshooting?
<MurielGodoi> changing the subject, I'm downloading ubuntu dvd image by torrent,  but it is slow here. Any1 else is facing the same?
<scheater6> keaton: can you get to a terminal?
<BigPick> blerg wrong button
<needles> scheater6: there has to be away around it, some of us who tried to upgrade got screwed big time
<keaton> Yeah, this is BitchX. :P
<MurielGodoi> !language | keaton
<ubotu> keaton: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<LoneShadow> !realplayer
<LoneShadow> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LoneShadow> Hi, anyone know how to play .rmvb files ?
<needles> MurielGodoi: thats the name of his irc client
<BigPick> I'm currently working on a fix for the update-manager package. But since I am not an official developer its been impossible to get any response.
<BDDF> LoneShadow: mplayer
<keaton> needles: I dropped the F-bomb too. :B
<needles> keaton: oh, didnt see it
<dennister> needles: did you ever get ur cfs issue resolved? has your gutsy upgrade completed?
<scheater6> keaton: can ya get to a terminal?
<LoneShadow> BDDF, where do I get the codecs to play it? I already tried with mplayer
<needles> dennister: no, i didnt
<keaton> scheater6: yeah, I'm in one right now, that's how I'm talking to you guys.
<needles> dennister: im on livecd now running through my options
<MurielGodoi> needles: what? Each one in this channel can be using a different irc client
<BDDF> mplayerhq.hu?
<BDDF> I think ...
<needles> MurielGodoi: nvm, misread something
<dennister> hmmm...sorry to hear that
<scheater6> keaton: lol - I should have known.  alright, well, how important are the files on your computer?
<BDDF> how did you install your mplayer?
<needles> dennister: im thinking about just reformatting that partition and installing gutsy from livecd
<godfodder> does anyone know how to create a grub boot loader?
<LoneShadow> BDDF: hmm, so what happened to automatix or something to install missing codecs automatically, or we are not there yet ?
<keaton> scheater6: I can't lose my stuff, it would take months to get it all back.
<needles> i didnt have too much invested in it, though i need to move a few files off of it, before i do
<dennister> needles: that might be the fastest way to fix things
<godfodder> i have the text file but i forget how to name it
<needles> dennister: yeah, because it is really fubar'd
<scheater6> keaton: do you have an external, or second harddrive?
<dennister> you could but ur head against the wall from here to doomsday...that's easy to do
<genii> menu.lst ?
<BDDF> LoneShadow: I dunno ...
<keaton> scheater6: Does a 2 gig flash drive count? :/
<BDDF> lemme check what I have somewhere
<godfodder> thanks genii i think thats it
<Dr_willis> godfodder,  sudo update-grub
<LoneShadow> BDDF: thanks anyway :)
<scheater6> keaton: not unless you could get everything important on it.  I'm thinking about just bypassing the whole problem and doing a fresh install - considering options of saving your data
<needles> how do you access your hd from livecd? i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999"
<godfodder> i need to put it in my usb flashdrive so i can install xp and then reboot ubuntu
<godfodder> xp will overwrite the mbr
<BDDF> LoneShadow: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/
<scheater6> needles: try going through system settings/kcontrol and going to filesystems and enabling it there
<dennister> needles: just go to gnome's places, computer, and mount the hdd you see there
<Dr_willis> this is #kubuntu :)
<scheater6> keaton: how much freespace do you have on this harddrive?  Could you make a partition out of the free space and mirror your data there?
<dennister> is there a kubuntu livecd? i thought they were all ubuntu/gnome-based
<MurielGodoi> keaton: you can create a partition and mount /home there. It make much more easier to you do new clean installs
<Dr_willis> dennister,  yes thers a kubuntu livecd.
<Dr_willis> and a xubuntu livecd
<scheater6> dennister: yup yup yup - kubuntu, xubuntu
<needles> dennister: no, there is
<keaton> scheater6: I'm not sure... You know any way I can check through command line?
<needles> soon to be fluxbuntu
<Dr_willis> and Mythbuntu
<MurielGodoi> keaton: df
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anybody wanna create LFS with me?
<needles> scheater6: enable is grayed out, i can seem to do it
<scheater6> keaton: hmmm...I'm not sure.  you can try "parted" - but it's a full blown weapon of mass destruction
<dennister> well, needles now has 2 methods to choose from to access his hdd from livecd, depending on which livecd he has :)
<hydrogen> lfs is stupid.
<scheater6> needles: try adminstrator mode, or "kdesu kcontrol"
<keaton> brb
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: i would learn alot from it
<needles> im on kubuntu 7.10 livecd
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: then feel free to waste a good deal of your time only to give up and come back
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: its your time after all
<needles> scheater6: i think i need to give it a mount point is why
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: why would i give up
<romulo> join #linux-newbies
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: because you will realize how silly it is to artificially limit yourself to a distro without package management
<scheater6> needles: the other way, kinda the old skool way, is to mkdir in /mnt and then issue "sudo mnt /dev/hdx /mnt/[mountpoint]"
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> needles: mount it to /media/yourharddrivename
<Dexh1> I can not  login on kubuntu..say error 15 file not found
<t3h0wner2> AT0M1CB0MB3R knows that, but not to CD to the dir you are trying to modify?
<t3h0wner2> interesting
<t3h0wner2> Dexh1: Find out what the file is, and replace it.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> t3h0wner2: im new to linux dont trip homie
<t3h0wner2> AT0M1CB0MB3R: No, I was just surprised.
<needles> scheater6, AT0M1CB0MB3R: the reason i cant do it the easy way is because its complaing that its granted access to UID 999 and not 0
<t3h0wner2> chown?
<Dexh1> not sure seems like it can not find my HD
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah chown it
<hydrogen> UID=999?
<hydrogen> that sounds like a problem with the command you were using to mount it
<hydrogen> like saying uid instead of umask
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> no
<t3h0wner2> mmm
<hydrogen> because that wouldn't make sense for umask
<Dr_willis> or he could just do the  work as root.
<Dr_willis> and mount it manually
<hydrogen> but it sounds like a problem with waht you used to mount it
<needles> livecd is root
<DaSkreech> The Live Cd has the main user UID=999
<scheater6> needles: no it's not
<Dr_willis> the livecd DESKTOP is not root - i belive
<romulo> good night penguins
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> after setting mountpoint needles you should then type in terminal "sudo mount /media/yourharddrivename"
<needles> ah
<scheater6> needles: although the root account is not password protected, you're still not automatically root
<DaSkreech> It's not root
<needles> scheater6: thats what i confused it as
<Dexh1> is there any way to diagnose or reinstall boot file
<romulo> sorry I came late to the discussion, what live cd are we talking about?
<scheater6> romulo: kubuntu - needles is trying to mount a hdd via livecd
<needles> romulo: kubuntu 7.10 desktop
<romulo> scheater6: thanks
<romulo> needles: thanks
<romulo> well time to go to bed, have a good one penguins
<needles> romulo: see ya
<scheater6> romulo: peace
<romulo> thanks same to all of you
<Dexh1> 4
<xstat> hello, i have a very fresh problem just before finishing the installation of kubuntu 7.1, the application kopete fails when connecting to msn network and produces SIGSEGV error, anybody knows what the problem is?
<romulo> may the opensource be with you
<scheater6> needles: my friend, I still suggest you make use of /mnt
<Dexh1> 4 how can restore my Kubuntu
<needles> scheater6: im doing it like that, but mounting it to /media instead of /mnt
<godfodder> hmm i'm still trying to figure out how to create a grub boot loaderon my usb flashdrive
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<needles> scheater6: aha, victory!
<godfodder> i remember a "boot" folder and in that, a "grub" folder
<scheater6> instead of making a persistent mountpoint, just make a one-time one in the command - that means you have to create the dir before hand with sudo mkdir
<scheater6> needles: or you could beat me to it!  good deal man
<kubuntunewbie> good night kiddies.
<scheater6> needles: now I don't even remember the original, "main problem"...something about X11?
<needles> scheater6: i think thats what i just did, but im not sure
<needles> scheater6: i just couldnt access my hd from livecd
<godfodder> i just need it for after i install xp
<needles> i had to mount the different partitions
<Dexh1> is there anyway to restore kubuntu from live CD?
<godfodder> so i can boot back into kubuntu
<xstat> sorry about my interruption, just wanted to know about kopete's critical error when connecting to msn network
<scheater6> needles: ah. yes you do.  I didn't even thing about that
<scheater6> xstat: I got nothing on that - but as an aside, earlier you made reference to "7.1" - just letting ya know, keep the zero - "7.10" - it's a date
<xstat>  ok, thank you for the comment, i'll keep that in mind
 * Dexh1 wants to know how to restore kubuntu from live CD
<needles> Dexh1: did you mess up your upgrade to gutsy?
<Dexh1> yes I did :(
<needles> Dexh1: the same thing im trying to do
<Dexh1> bummer
<needles> Dexh1: im throwing in the towel though, and just moving important files off that partition and doing a fresh partition
<godfodder> hmm if xp is going to overwrite the mbr, then can i use the kubuntu install disk to boot into kubuntu, or reinstall the mbr?
<DaSkreech> Dexh1: it won't boot?
<needles> Dexh1: I have no idea how to fix it, and spent too many precious late night hours last night trying to do so
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dexh1> no it won't Da
<godfodder> ta mate
<Dr_willis> godfodder,  check out that !fixgrub factoids :)
<godfodder> sweet
<Dexh1> I geta error ..file not founf\d
<Dexh1> found
<godfodder> thanks Dr_willis :)
<dotz> when i close my SCIM/SKIM, after awhile it will auto load back..why is that so?
<supert0nes> i've got a what if question: I put my home on its own partition, so if i screwed up my os how would i go about restoring to the same settings
<Dr_willis> supert0nes,  i just install. and then edit fstab to point to the proper partition after i reinstall
<supert0nes> then all i would need to do is reinstall my programs and i'm good?
<DaSkreech> Dexh1: Which file is not found?
<scheater6> supert0nes: well, putting /home on it's own partition helps alot - assuming "screwed up my os" leaves /home untouched, just reinstall k/ubuntu, and during the install list what is now /home as the /home partition and "do not format"
<supert0nes> sounds good thanks a lot, ive not known how to fix x a few times with feisty and its nice to have something more reliable to come back to after a reinstall
<basicjay> humble greeting all.
<needles> how do i access a locked folder on my hd from livecd?
 * supert0nes realizes that not fixing easy problems in x is another matter completely heh
<needles> namely, my desktop folder
<scheater6> needles: sudo dolphin
<needles> scheater6: ah, i see
<keaton> I'm back, can you guys tell me the command to mount a fat32 flash drive?
<Dr_willis> !fat32
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Dr_willis> Hmm. sudo mount /dev/whjatever /media/whatever -t vfat
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or somthing like that
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> if you plug the drive in
<hydrogen> the dialog should pop up
<scheater6> keaton: I still suggest, considering it's livecd, that you mkdir in /mnt and mount it there instead of trying to get it to automount, or even in /media where it tries to automatically make a dir - it's nice when it works, but making the dir yourself always works.
<hydrogen> and you can just open it there
<DaSkreech> !kdesu | scheater6 and needles
<ubotu> scheater6 and needles: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_willis> It pays to learn how to mount things manually :)
<needles> Dr_willis: indeed
<hydrogen> and it also causes all sorts of fun problems
<hydrogen> about permissions
<hydrogen> unless you do all sorts of work
<hydrogen> in other words.. why make things harder than they have to be?
<Dr_willis> or understand how permissions work. :)
<hydrogen> no.
<hydrogen> you can only mount a device as root unless its in your fstab
<m0u5e> hi, i just installed kubuntu gutsy on my dell m1330 and i am having problems with setting up my driver & resolution
<hydrogen> and has user{,s} in the option field
<hydrogen> if you mount a device as root, you can only read/write to it as root
<m0u5e> i think it might have to do with dell giving us only 128mb of ram, rather than 256
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i use irssi?
<m0u5e> is there anyway to tell?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> to connect to freenode
<scheater6> DaSkreech: I was only suggesting sudo dolphin because it's the livecd.  not to much to muck up if it's a temporary thing.  But that is a good point
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  go to the irssi web site - they have some very good starter docs  the command would be /server irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> scheater6: Knowing is 1/2 the power
<m0u5e> i am reconfigure xorg @ the moment, should i be using the nv or nvidia driver?
<m0u5e> or are they just the same? -_-;
<hydrogen> they are not the same
<hydrogen> and it depends on your system
<jerbear> when i hit mute on my keyboard, it shows a notification saying that muting is on, but sound is still playing... what's going on?
<Dr_willis> m0u5e,  nv is the gpl nvidia driver . 'nvidia' is the Official Nviaid driver from nvidia
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> m0u5e: use nvidia
<hydrogen> the nv driver is the open source free driver.
<hydrogen> use that unless you installed the nvidia driver from multiverse
<needles> hydrogen: it sort of hurts my eyes
<m0u5e> alright thx
<hydrogen> The nvidia driver has 3d enhancements and is a whole bunch better, but is not free-as-in-beer
<hydrogen> put that in the conf if you enabled it
<hydrogen> er
<hydrogen> rit is free as in beer
<hydrogen> its not free-as-in-liberty
 * Dr_willis perfers Free as in Love.
<Dr_willis> :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i connect to irc.freenode.net using irssi?
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  i answered ya earlier. You use the /server command
<needles> AT0M1CB0MB3R: /connect irc.freenode.net
<Dr_willis> or was it /connect :)
<supert0nes> anyone got an easy tutorial for setting up vnc i tried x forwarding and the program i'm using is hard on the network connection
<jerbear> anyone know what could be wrong with my sound?
<needles> jerbear: whats the issue
<Dr_willis> supert0nes,  why are you using x forwarding and vnc?
<hydrogen> loves not open source.
<Dr_willis> supert0nes,  i normally install 'vnc4server' and ya just run 'vncserver
<supert0nes> my school doesnt have the ide i use
<jerbear> needles: sound works, volume control works, but the mute key does not actually mute the sound.... although it shows a notification saying muting is on
<Dr_willis> supert0nes,  why are you using Both is what i dont get. :)
<supert0nes> oh im not using both
<supert0nes> i was using x forwarding and dont like that approach anymore sorry
<needles> jerbear: for some reason the keys get messed up, but everything works for sure when you open up the volume control panel
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i change my username in irssi
<needles> jerbear: or mixer i mean
<scheater6> jerbear: you have the key mapped to mute the wrong channel - plus mastermono will play sound even when master is muted.
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: read the docs on the irssi website
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: its off topic for this channel
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wow why
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> why not just tell me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> and get it over with
<hydrogen> because it has nothing to do with kubuntu.
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  if you want to learn irssi.. GO to the irssi web site and read their uyser guides.
<jerbear> how do i check what channel it's mapped to?
<scheater6> jerbear: under kmix, setting, configure global settings
<DaSkreech> Night all!
<needles> AT0M1CB0MB3R: man irssi
<needles> everything you need to know is usually in the man page
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R, all your questions you have been asking are answered there.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> YOU man irssi!!!!
<needles> AT0M1CB0MB3R: man pages are your friend
<DaSkreech> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<scheater6> jerbear: try just pulling the mastermono channel all the way down
<Dr_willis> THe starter guides at the irssi page are very well done.
<jerbear> scheater6: i checked that... i tried setting the "toggle volume of master", but it didn't help
<jerbear> i don't see a mastermono
<scheater6> jerbear: I'm not sure exactly the purpose of the master mono channel, but it causes me alot of grief.  if it's all the way down, and the button is mapped correctly, then see if it works for you
<scheater6> jerbear: right click on the kmix icon and select show mixer window
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<needles> how do you make konq the default filesystem again
<jerbear> yeh, i'm there, i just don't see mastermono
<sunny_> Hi,how can I open the 3D desktop
<hydrogen> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<jerbear> i see master and a ton of other channels
<hydrogen> needles: ^
<needles> hydrogen: thanks
<navets> compiz-fusion is really buggy for me, where can I get the repo for beryl
<Dr_willis> navets,  as far as i know Beryl is dead.
<diomedes> I installed xserver-xgl to get compiz working but it hosed my desktop setup badly, soon as I removed it was back to normal does it use its own conf?
<scheater6> jerbear: hmmm...it's second from the right on mine and always has been - I'm looking at it now and it's "Master Mono" not mastermono
<scheater6> *left - second from the left
<jerbear> i see neither, but we probably have different sound cards
<hydrogen> I don't believe that.
<hydrogen> everyone has the same hardware
<hydrogen> its what makes linux so easy to support
<scheater6> jerbear: I was hoping the main windows was universal across soundcards.  I see that's not the case
<navets> Dr_willis: I was using it today, I removed it to try and fix compiz-fusion bug , but it didn't help
<hydrogen> oh wait.. I'm confusing it with Mac O$ x
<jerbear> what i mean is that my driver is emu10k1 (audigy)... he's going to see different channels unless he has a similar sound card
<Dr_willis> navets,  id say just remove it.. and leave it removed. :)
<navets> Dr_willis: i liked it :(
<scheater6> jerbear: well, the way I found out that was the problem with my setup was by muting everything and unmuting one channel at a time until I found a setup that worked.
<scheater6> jerbear: if you can't do it exactly as I did, perhaps you can use my method
<navets> Dr_willis: humm is there a way to get rid of everything beryl from my system then?
<Dr_willis> navets,  i never had beryl installed. I did a clean install.
<Dr_willis> navets,  i was thinking the 'upgrade' removed beryl.
<navets> Dr_willis: k, im gonna look into it
<helloyo> i gave ubuntu a try yesterday, i can't stand gnome anymore. i love simplicity, but its not simple... its just... bad
<robin_> why wont firefox 2008 work with java
<n8k99> firefox 2008?
<robin_> ya, 2006 was fine i took the upgrade
<robin_> thats the 63bit ver
<robin_> 64
<n8k99> um firefox doesn
<n8k99> 't number by the year
<robin_> 2.006
<Dhraakellian> are there any known issues with the Alternate install disc with LVM?
<needles> how do you unmount a mounted partition?
<khatahn> hi, there was some kind of desktop search application in kubuntu when i installed the Beta version. however, now with the latest updates it seems to have disappeared. is it just me or was it disabled somehow?
<tds> needles, umount
<tds> khatahn, strigi?
 * Dhraakellian tries the rescue option
<Jucato> khatahn: just disabled by default. you can run strigi-applet or add a Strigi search applet in the panel or go to strigi:/ in Konqueror
 * Dhraakellian is looking forward to Kubuntu and having (relatively) decent graphics performance again
<Dhraakellian> Suse didn't seem to do a very good job with my Radeon Mobility U1
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thers a slash dot artucal about Gusty being better then Vista.. and it has a Vista Advertisement in it...
<Dr_willis> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/23/1929249&from=rss
<khatahn> actually i would just like to make sure that it really is completely disabled :)
<needles> tds: thanks
<tds> yeah, i don't use desktop search apps, seems a waste of resources. i know where all my crap's at anyhow
<tds> Dr_willis, ads, i remember those. i use no-script and ad-block so it's been a while
<tds> khatahn, did you try apt-get remove strigi? or use the graphical aptitude manager?
<strtok_> anyone have a favorite alternative to konsole that lets you control-click URls? (to launch firefox)
<nite613__> I've got a nice KDE theme that I really like, and would like to see it reflected in firefox. I have the "Use my KDE style in GTK applications" button checked, but FX doesn't seem to be picking it up
<khatahn> tds: i don't mind it being installed, kubuntu-desktop probably depends on it anyway(?), just trying to make sure it's not running in any way without me knowing about it
<tds> strtok_, i think yakuake does that, not sure. it hides in the desktop and push f12 and it comes down. kind of neat but konsole works fine for me
<Dr_willis> Yakuake is handy
<yareckon_> hi guys, if this is off topic, please direct me to the right place to ask my question, but perhaps  you can help
<Dr_willis> i always have a konsole open however. :)
<tds> khatahn, go to system settings, advanced, and it may be in "system services"
<Jucato> strtok_: Konsole 4 will have that. but you might want to use this workaround: right-click on klipper and Enable Actions
<Jucato> tds: it's not a system service
<khatahn> tds: i think i've looked for it there before..
<khatahn> ah
<yareckon_> I'm currently running an ubuntu gnome desktop, but I want to use kde apps as well, but they aren't launching
<tds> khatahn, i have it safely uninstalled
<Jucato> khatahn: Ctrl+Esc to check if it's running or not. or you can just remove the .desktop file for strigi in /usr/share/autostart/ or edit it no to start on login
<Dr_willis> yareckon_,  ya should be able to run kde and gnome apps side by side
<yareckon_> I get amarok's splash screen, but no window, konqueror, kontact, and kword show up in the process list, but don't create windows
<Dr_willis> yareckon_,  run one from the terminal and see if you see any error messages
<yareckon_> I do on my other box, so I know it's possible
<yareckon_> ok, will do
<tds> nite613__, if you have firefox themes going, they will overwrite your kde theme
<Dr_willis> i wonder if it may be a compiz issue.
<diomedes> can you theme just the panel?
 * Dr_willis wonders about EVERYTHING if its a compiz issue...
<khatahn> Jucato: ok, thanks
 * Dhraakellian thinks the first install attempt got confused by his LVM setup
<yareckon_> ok, when launching from the terminal, it looks like the app goign to work (my cursor moves down to the next line), but everything stops there
<yareckon_> the app shows up in the gnome process list as sleeping
<yareckon_> and just hangs out until I reboot
<Dr_willis> Freaky. You using Gnome right now?
<yareckon_> I have installed "kubuntu desktop" to make sure it's not a missing dependency
<yareckon_> yeah
<Dr_willis> yareckon_,  dose kde work properly by itself?
<tds> yareckon_, do you have kdelibs and other kde dependents installed?
<yareckon_> tds, I think so
<yareckon_> Dr_willis, I can switch to kdm, reboot and see
<Dr_willis> you dont need to reboot or switch to kdm,
<nite613__> tds: Maybe that's it.... I'll investigate
<Dr_willis> you can logout, and slect kde session
<yareckon_> I haven't tried creating a new user, which was my next step
<yareckon_> ok
<Dr_willis> or use tje
<yareckon_> from gdm screen?
<Dr_willis> Tjeres the login in as a new user thing ya can have kde and gnome both going at same time
<Dr_willis> the Session menu on GDM screen lets ya pick kde
<tds> nite613__, also if you think the firefox buttons are ugly, search for "firefox widgets" and there's a few apps that will change those to something more aesthetic
<yareckon_> ok, I'll obviously be gone for a bit, I'll let you know what happens
<Dr_willis> try logging in as a new user. :_ ya wont leave at all. heh
<yareckon_> oh, fast user switching, that's true
<Dr_willis> alt-ctrl F7 and F8 to get to the alternative desktopp
<needles> Dr_willis: i didnt know you could do that
<Dr_willis> needles,  fancy new feature eh? :)
<nite613__> tds: The firefox theme is set to the default. I dont' see any way to turn them completely off. I'm fine with the buttoms, I just want my colour scheme and styles
<needles> Dr_willis: yeah
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> so, will the Kubuntu 8.04 LiveCD installer support LVM?
<tds> nite613__, kde color schemes don't apply to firefox, just maybe the title bar. you'll just have to find the firefox theme closest to yours. there's plenty of nice ones out there
<scott_> I have an external harddrive which I can't write to without being root, how can I change this?
<nite613__> Do I need to install a gtk theme in FX or something? Turn on gtk-qt somehow?
<Dr_willis> scott_,  and what filesystem is on the drive?
<needles> scott_: mount it to something
<yareckon_> ok, I'm back
<scott_> Dr_willis: it is vfat
<Dr_willis> scott_,  create a proper fstab entry for it with the 'user
<yareckon_> kde apps work just fine under kde  or gnome with a new user account
<Dr_willis> 'user' option and the propler 'umask' option
<yareckon_> so my current account is fooked, bummer
<Dr_willis> yareckon_,  weird. could rename the gnome config dirs.
<scott_> Dr_willis: I don't completely follow
<Dr_willis> and let gnome remake them
<tds> nite613__, go to tools, add-ons, in firefox and it'll take you to the themes
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<yareckon_> when kde apps are a guest on gnome, do they share anything that might have gotten messed up?  I see a .kde directory
<nite613__> tds: I found that. Solved my problem by loging out and back in to kde
<scott_> Dr_willis: my fstab says the following for this drive /dev/sdb1 /media/MYBOOK vfat uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,users 0 0
<Dr_willis> scott_,  you dont want those uid/gid
<yareckon_> it's the lack of any error messages that is leaving me guessing
<Dr_willis> that may be the whole problem
<yareckon_> thanks for the help guys
<Dr_willis> You could use uid/gid of 1000 or whtever the gid/uid is for your user
<scott_> Dr_willis: ok, thanks
<jarn> Woot, I'm running Gutsy now.
<kristen> IRC is a strange and hostile place... o.o;
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<temppppp> hello everyone from snowy Siberia !
<tds> kristen, been to yahoo chat? don't even get me started
<Dr_willis> Yahoo Chat... heh heh.. what a joke..
<Dr_willis> the 'see my webcam spam chat'
<tds> it's the Jerry Springer of online chat
<temppppp> Cam everyone help me with set upping printer ?
<Dr_willis> temppppp,  and what printer is this?
<kristen> No, no yahoo chat. Ye gods, I haven't chatted on anything but IM for at least 8 years.
<temppppp> it's HP Laser Jet 3015
<Dr_willis> temppppp,  what have you done to confgure it?
<Dr_willis> i plugedin my printers and it poped up the dialogs and let me confiogre  it. :)
<temppppp> Situation: I have a Kubuntu and Ubuntu in one network with Windows which has shared Printer
<kristen> Local printer: Easy. Networked printer: beating with chicken wire. >_>
<Dr_willis> NOW you get to the real info. :)
<Dr_willis> network printer with samba should be easy
<temppppp> I tried to use native tools, but Linuxes doesnot see a Windows printer
<temppppp>  Windows in an Domain
<Dr_willis> you have any othe rshares on the windows box?
<temppppp> year
<Dr_willis> can it access them?
<temppppp> I can see and can access to windows, I can see a folders
<Dr_willis> You may need to set up samba and give the linux user a samba password. I always share my printers the other way. Letting them be on the linux box. and windows accesses them
<temppppp> I read that in samba I need the same working group as in Windows , is it right ?
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<Dr_willis> I think so
<Dr_willis> It sounds liek windows may not be set to share the printer publicaly
<temppppp> Yeah, when i try to access windwows printer from other windows I need to enter a password and login , then I can share this printer succesfully
<tds> can someone tell me how to completely get rid of samba? any time i uninstall, even with purge, my settings are back?
<Dr_willis> temppppp,  Yep. thats why i  think its a 'public' thing. :)
<temppppp> Printer is share to other but not in the guest mode
<Jucato> tds: what do you mean by "my settings are back"?
<tds> Jucato, i mean, the smb.conf seems the same
<temppppp> by the way, SWAT needs an apache?
<Jucato> where is smb.conf located? (not sure if apt removes system config files that have been modified)
<Jucato> tds: ^^^^
<temppppp> I installed swat, but apache was not install by dependencies
<tds> Jucato, yes, it was modified. I guess I should've removed it manually
<Dr_willis> dont use swat.. thers better tools out there now a days
<Dr_willis> !find ksamba
 * Dhraakellian waits for the second install attempt to finish chugging away
<ubotu> Package/file ksamba does not exist in gutsy
<needles> ok, i just freshly installed gutsy, and yet its telling me theres a new version i can upgrade to...gutsy
<Dr_willis> the workgroup is one line in the samba config file.
<needles> so im on gutsy, and its saying i can uprgrade to gutsy
<Dr_willis> needles,  do a update/upgrade.. and let it run..  may be some uodates
<temppppp> ok thanks
<posingaspopular> needles: or its a bug
<temppppp> I'll try
<Dr_willis>  the upgrade button has a bit of a bug :) says its a upgrade when its done
<Jucato> needles: it's a known bug
<tds> what do you guys think of my color scheme i just uploaded? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Blackened?content=68365
<needles> Jucato: im just going to ignore it
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it's telling him to upgrade to gutys, no that there are just updates :)
<xo> hi, just install kubuntu 7.10, and i couldnt find compiz fusion and firefox, also printer is not automaticaly detected when it pluged in, im wondering if the feature is acctually there
<Jucato> !compiz | xo
<ubotu> xo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jucato> FAQ #1 strikes again!
<Dr_willis> hay! thats my line! :)
<kristen> I don't suppose anyone here could tell me why, when all my setting _seem_ to be correct, the new ATI 8.42 driver simply will not enable direct rendering?
<Jucato> xo: you must be thinking about Ubuntu, not Kubuntu. Kubuntu doesn't have Firefox installed bydefault
<tds> needles, are you using the beta? i was using gutsy beta and upgraded when it told me. now it's supposed officially gutsy RC
<Jucato> tds: no it's really a known bug
<xo> ai ai, thankx for the info
<needles> tds: i just downloaded the iso off kubuntu.org
<needles> so i assume is RC
<needles> brb
<Jucato> it's not RC. it's stable
<Jucato> tds: RC = Release *Candidate*
<Dr_willis> RC = Really Cool.
<Jucato> well that too... but an RC release isn't RC :P
<tds> as RC, i meant, official Gutsy...non-beta
<Jucato> that's not RC :)
<Jucato> that's Final release. or GM (Gold Master)
<tds> Jucato, what is it then?
<tds> oh, ok
<Jucato> RC = Release Canditate = the release *before* final release. it's still a candidate
<tds> Jucato, i don't quite understand that. if it's not good enough for release, may as well be called a beta
<Jucato> Alpha -> Beta -> RC -> Final
<Jucato> that's the usual flow of releases
<Jucato> it's not like Ubuntu started that
<_Pete_> morning!
<Dhraakellian> whew
<posingaspopular> we should rename it to really cool though, so people know whats up
<Dhraakellian> it appears to be working this time
<_Pete_> anyone else having problems with clipboard copy/paste
<Dr_willis> Not heard of any complaints _Pete_
<Dr_willis> clarify the problem perhaps?
<Xacarith> hal storage fixed mount all options refused uid 1000
<_Pete_> well.. when I try to copy paste
<_Pete_> the paste isnt working
<Dhraakellian> because there's a chance, however extremely remote, that the RC might just be suitable for use as the final release version
<Dr_willis> _Pete_,  you mean Text? or files in the Dolphin file manager?
<_Pete_> between different progs
<_Pete_> text
<Jucato> tds: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Release_candidate#Release_candidate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<Xacarith> Why does kde have such issues with managing my other hard drives?
<Dr_willis> Might want to check the klipper settings.
<_Pete_> like trying to c/p url from konsole -> other program (konsole, kopete)
<_Pete_> it worked fine couple of day ago
<yareckon> hi kids, thanks for you help before... I've solved the issue in my user, and wanted to report back  Dr_willis
<_Pete_> but then some upgrades come and problems started
<yareckon> permissions or temp files were probably the issue
<_Pete_> and I havent changed any setting for that
<yareckon> following instructions here
<yareckon> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/susenovell-60/error-could-not-start-kstartupconfig.-328302/
<_Pete_> YY
<Dr_willis> _Pete_,  interesting.  Ive not heard of any others with the problem
<_Pete_> that YY is when I trie to copy URL from firefox
<yareckon> I chown -R my whole user dir to repair permissions
<_Pete_> which should be: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/chatirc
<Xacarith> any one?
<yareckon> blew away everything in /tmp
<_Pete_> in klipper when I do Edit
<_Pete_> its already screwed up
<tds> Jucato, so what's with programmers doing the 1.48372 thing? why not version 1 or 2 or maybe 1.1 or 1.2 at the most?
<_Pete_> like some 2 unprintable character
<yareckon> and kde will log in as well as kde apps will now launch under gnome
<yareckon> happy ending, thanks for commisserating
<Jucato> tds: never seen a program w/ that version number yet :)
<Daisuke_Ido> tds: because version numbers reflect actual versioning
<Jucato> also different people/projects use different numbering/versioning schemes
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's usually something like 1.3.4.2 (if even that long)
<_Pete_> yes seems to be same copy/paste problem occurs between every app
<Jucato> but nothing like "1.48372"
<tds> Daisuke_Ido, so if they make one-tenth of a change, it goes up to version 1.1? is there an official version numbering scheme accepted?
<_Pete_> very annoying
<_Pete_> any ideas where even start to seek solution
<Jucato> tds: nope. it's quite arbitrary
<Jucato> tds: it might be 1.1.1 or 1.1-1
<tds> Jucato, kind of thought so
<Jucato> and has nothing to do with the earlier scheme of Alpha, Beta, RC, Final :)
<posingaspopular> it's all psychological
<_Pete_> maybe do something with wierd behaviour yesterday
<_Pete_> I was already using kubuntu 7.10 before last thursday but the system upgrade notification occured only yesterday and started to do upgrade
<_Pete_> even it already was
<Dr_willis> .1 does not mean 1/tenth in version #'s :)
<_Pete_> in prosess some packages where actually upgrade
<_Pete_> d
<_Pete_> and after that very many was marked "not used any more"
 * Xacarith frowns then sighs "Hard drive management seems to be kde's weakest point...
<Daisuke_Ido> Xacarith: i would have thought falling this far behind ubuntu in printer management was weak...  never had much issue with hdd management
<ackbahr> Hi! Feisty Fawn here. When I unplug my laptop from its power source, it goes to "suspend"; no setting specifies this, and I don't want it of course! Could someone help me?
<Xacarith> Well, I've not done any printing from kde.  Had no issue plugging in a printer and printing out something over on gnome  And I have yet to get my one hard drive mounted any where...
<needles> audacious is still being supported isnt it?
<needles> unlike xmms
<wilson> Xacarith: what do you mean by trouble managing hard drives ?
<Daisuke_Ido> needles: correct
<Daisuke_Ido> Xacarith: what filesystem?
<_dns_> how do I change (relax) the password settings in relation to the password strength?
<Dr_willis> I dident think GNOME or KDE managed the drives it was the HAL stuff that managed the AUTOMOUNTING of drives.
<Dr_willis> You could always manage them by hand by editing the fstab
<wilson> yeah, i've got no idea what he means
<Dr_willis> as for printer mangement.. gusty has seen/poped up dialogs and auto set up my 2 printers so far. :)
<Dr_willis> of course with windows.. i had to go to the hp.com web site and run their tool to find the riught drivers.. then do as 127mb download for the hp printer....
<sub[t]rnl> how d
<Xacarith> Well I can't get my other hard drive to mount
<needles> whats the library to watch avi, mpeg, wma etc
<needles> with kmplayer?
<Daisuke_Ido> sudo apt-get install vlc :D
<Dr_willis> !find kubuntu-restricted
<ubotu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> !info  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<needles> Daisuke_: heh, thats somewhat what i was going to do
<Dr_willis> needles,  i always install that  kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> I think it might have a lot of the codecs
<Dr_willis> its a meta-package - it installs a lot of the extras people want
<needles> Dr_willis: ill get it a go
<needles> Dr_willis: im setting up my system to how i had it before the upgrade incident
<Dr_willis> It has java and flash and other brower things i recall also
<Dr_willis> Xacarith,  you could just mount the thing manually
<Xacarith> daisuke_ido It's formanted in ntfs
<Xacarith> dr_willis I tried, keep getting error messages
<Dr_willis> Xacarith,  and whats the error message?
<Xacarith> hal storage fixed mount all options refused uid 1000 is one of them under dolphin
<Dr_willis> Xacarith,  sample fstab engtry for my ntfs drive using ntfs-3g -->>   /dev/hda5 /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> Xacarith,  and what did you do exactly that gave that error message?
<Xacarith> Told it to mount the drive
<Dr_willis> told it HOW.
<Dr_willis> I am saying Manually Mount them from the shell...
<Dr_willis> dont use the gui/filemanager tools. thats the 'user' mounting them.  Use the konsole and  the mount command to mount them.
<Daisuke_Ido> did you just say "Computer, I'd...  like you to mount a hard drive for me."
<Dr_willis> "Sorry Dave, im afraid i cant do that...."
<Dr_willis> :)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Dr_willis> "Mount the Drive Hal!"
<Xacarith> No, there was a thing that said mount so I licked on it and got an error  Now with kde control module I get  something about windows.... Hmm...
<sub[t]rnl> don't lick it!
 * Xacarith has to try something
<Dr_willis> :)
<dthacker> "Will I dream, Dave?"
<redoo> hy@all
<Xacarith> I would never have thought windows being hibernated would mater much
<ackbahr> Bahh, licking ones screen....
<Dr_willis> Xacarith,  you set it up to use ntfs-3g? Check the fstab file see if thers an entry for the drive in question.  if you know its /dev/NAME
<Dr_willis> layers of toubleshooting. :) when in doubt fall back to the lower layers.
<needles> oooh, kmplayer is nice
<sam64> does anyone know of a good audio visualization that can run as a desktop background?
<DeadJones> anyone have issues with upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10?  its stalled out on me twice now
<Dr_willis> Night all.
<tds> DeadJones, It stalled on me once but after a reboot, successfully upgraded. But I was using Gutsy beta
<DeadJones> so i guess i'll be screwed next time i reboot?
<DeadJones> i'd really rather avoid a full install. i have things just the way i like them
<dsmith_> hi two things, I need to incease my resolution. According to lspci I have a Intel 945GM, also my sound is not working
<sub[t]rnl> dsmith_: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<sub[t]rnl> dsmith_: then reconfigure your xorg.conf to allow high resolutions. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or do it by hand
<sub[t]rnl> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dsmith_> ok thanks... this is a panasonic CF-51 running 7.10
<dsmith_> thx alot
<dsmith_> I;ll do that
<dsmith_> ok #1 is already installed
<_Pete_> btw, find the problem for clipboard problems
<_Pete_> I was running XP in vbox background
<_Pete_> somehow that messes it up
<_Pete_> wierd
<tharun> Hi, is there any way I can recover a bunch of files off of a CD? The CD is readable, but some files are corrupt. These Corrupt files are family photos (.jpgs and .avis) which I want to file using DigiKam. My father decided these can be entrusted to CD-Rs of dubious quality. Now, accessing the files is becoming problematic. I want to get all the files off this "backup solution" ASAP. Please help!
<tharun> Does anyone know how to recover data from a old CDR?
<edenbeast> dvdisaster
<edenbeast> or if it's on certain files only use dd with conv=noerror
<contrast83> Gutsy's the first release where I haven't felt a strong compulsion to change the wallpaper and color scheme in the first five minutes of use.
 * contrast83 applauds the artwork team
<edenbeast> like dd if=/path/to/your/file of=/home/mine/output/file.jpg conv=noerror
<tds> tharun, apt-cache search cd recovery
<edenbeast> oh and sticking it into the fridge has actually helped for me already so some of those urban myths sometime come true by accident it seems :P
<tharun> thanks guys, will check back with the results
<edenbeast> just make sure to do the fridge thing last ;-)
<tharun> ok... was walking over to the fridge right now as I thought HARDware might help mre than software
<tharun> :)
<edenbeast> tharun it must've been something else I used in the past, not dvdisaster I'll check if I can still find it in my bookmarks
<edenbeast> the dd trick works though I can attest to that since it has saved much data on a few dozens of cds for me :-s
<crazy_bus> anyone here that can help me get dvb-t to play in kaffeine?
<Xacarith> Well that fixed one issue....  Though I hate booting into windows.  It has a nasty lag on start up with this video card  But at least it boots up every time now....  But I still have an issue with linux reading my 80G hdd
<edenbeast> tharun: this is what I used http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html  and I must say I found this in my bookmarks which may be useful for your purpose but I never used it before so I can't attest to its effectiveness: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
 * Xacarith is also being told there is an upgrade available to 7.10.....  But he already upgraded?
<Xacarith> I think some one else was having that issue...
<Waaaodd> hello
<Waaaodd> :D
<Waaaodd> Anybody here/
<Xacarith> I am...  Not sure why though
<Waaaodd> xD
<Waaaodd> stay cool
<tharun> edenbeast: ty I found that when I was looking though info on dd. Will try that too :)
<Xacarith> Soon it will be more like stay warm
<Waaaodd> i have live cd kubunty... it is possible to instal beryl on  live?
<Waaaodd> ?
<Xacarith> Not sure, but you could try..  I installed file sharing components  before
<Waaaodd> kk
 * Xacarith is noe expert though
<Xacarith> "But no one else is talking
<Waaaodd> kk
<tharun> Waaodd: if you have an ati card, you might have to use download the restricted drivers, since their open source drivers dont support XGL.
<Waaaodd> end of the lesson :/
<Waaaodd> cyaa
<Xacarith> didn't work?
<tharun> Waaaodd: ati card?
 * Xacarith sighs "Maybe my 80G will work when I remove some partitions...
<Rebecca_work> can someone please point me to a good guide for getting compiz working on kubuntu 7.10 please? thanks :)
<gunMan_>  hi. is it possible to see how much ram is reserved to a process and increase this amount?
<jtmoney> Rebecca_work: try www.kubuntu.org click wiki, type compiz... use the compiz fusion tutorial (i think)
<jtmoney> Rebecca_work: should be a matter of installing the binary drivers (for nvidia/ati), apt-getting compiz, running compiz
<esperegu> bonan matenon
<jtmoney> unless you're using certain types of ATI cards (like the one on my laptop, the mobility 200 or whatever)
<xevious> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Rebecca_work> thanks jtmoney and xevious
<xevious> np
<kraut> moin
<khatahn> nice, i hope compiz never will be shipped with kubuntu ;)
<soa2ii> Hi there! Is 12:00 a.m. 12:00 a.m. or 0:00 p.m. or both?
<soa2ii> I mean lunch-time
<||arifaX> soa2ii: 0:00pm is not valid
<soa2ii> Oh... OK
<soa2ii> So 12:00 a.m.
<soa2ii> weird time schema...
<mojo_> ne1 else still gettin the version upgrade button in adept after goin 2 7.10?
<Jucato> mojo_: known bug
<||arifaX> soa2ii: 0:00 = 12:00am, am is until 11:59am then it is 12:00 - 23:59 pm
<pagan0ne> hey, im having a problem with kwalletmanager, kopete, and gutsy... i cant seem to get kwalletmanager to load anymore....
<soa2ii> thanks
<pagan0ne> anyone?
<Dhraakellian> how would I double check to see what version of Kubuntu I'm running
<Dhraakellian> ?
<pagan0ne> Dhraakellian:  lsb_release -a
<pagan0ne> in terminal
<Dhraakellian> since I just installed (what I thought was) 7.10, and adept upgrade is telling me that "A new distribution version is available!"
<pagan0ne> Dhraakellian: its a known bug, ignore it
<Dhraakellian> okay
<mojo_> Dhraakellian: ur not alone...;)
<Dhraakellian> hmm... volume buttons don't work.  They didn't work when I installed from the Xubuntu 7.04 alt CD either
<pagan0ne> anyone have any idea why kwallermanager doesnt work in gutsy after a upgrade from feisty? kopete wont login as kwalletmanager wont provide the keys....
<Dhraakellian> they did work when I installed from the Ubuntu 6.04 LiveCD
 * Dhraakellian wonders why this is
<esperegu> is this normal: The application 'DCOPServer' has requested access to the open wallet 'kdewallet'
<esperegu> ???
<Dhraakellian> a difference between Alt and Live?  between Ubuntu and the other *buntus?
<esperegu> Dhraakellian: Alt is only for installinc
<esperegu> Live you can run from CD.
<Dhraakellian> esperegu: not what I'm asking
<esperegu> and it has a desktop item to install
<||arifaX> Dhraakellian: the alternate cd has a non graphical installer if you have problem getting the live cd to run and needs less than 320mb ram (for gutsy)
<esperegu> As far as I know they are the same
<Dhraakellian> I know that difference
<Dhraakellian> hmm
<Dhraakellian> so it's more likely the Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu/Xubuntu difference then?
<esperegu> yeah.
<esperegu> they all have there own according programs
<esperegu> own mediaplayers etc.
<esperegu> but you can install the one you like using packages
<esperegu> is this normal: The application 'DCOPServer' has requested access to the open wallet 'kdewallet' ???
<esperegu> I get it when I log in.
<Dhraakellian> expected behavior: Fn+pageup/pagedown changes volume
<Dhraakellian> (or the buttons on the side of the laptop)
<Dhraakellian> it worked with Ubuntu 7.04 and then the same installation with Kubuntu-desktop installed
<Dhraakellian> (and running KDE)
 * Dhraakellian wonders if installing Ubuntu-desktop would make it work
<esperegu> donno
<pagan0ne> so noone knows why kdewallet would suddenly nolonger work?
<Dhraakellian> well, it's a fresh install, so I suppose that if I want to install ubuntu-desktop to experiment, there's not much I'd lose by just wiping the installation to get rid of Gnome cleanly
<esperegu> pagan0ne: it asks for access.
<esperegu> pagan0ne: shoulf I Allow Always?
<pagan0ne> esperegu: my kdewallet wont even load, it just is like its not there
<esperegu> pagan0ne: hmm.. I don't see an icon either.
<pagan0ne> esperegu: kdewallet stores passwords etc, sensitive info, if your loading a program that you want to have access to those passwords, yes, otherwise, no, dont allow it
<contrast83> Is it possible to make APT *always* look in a certain place for a CD-based repository, rather than /media/cdrom exclusively?
<pagan0ne> well, im gonna try to reboot, need to change kernels anyway, hopefully all will be right in the world when i get back!
<esperegu> anyone knows what DCOPServer is supposed to do?
<Jucato> it allows KDE apps to talk to each other through dcop
<Dhraakellian> esperegu: DCOP is the Desktop COmmunications Protocol, which lets programs integrate talk to each other
<hangthedj> esperegu, http://www.kde.gr.jp/help/doc/kde-i18n/ja/docs/kdevelop/addendum/HTML/dcop.html
<Dhraakellian> DCOPServer is what lets them d—ninja'd
<esperegu> Ok. so it is probably not safe to give it access to the wallet? Or do all programs use it to talk to the walled?
<edenbeast> esperegu: it'll only be able to use what methods kwallet itself exposes to dcop so there should be no danger there
<edenbeast> I wish kwallet would be PAMed :-/
<esperegu> edenbeast: ok. thx
<HackXP> I had fiesty fawn 7.04 installed.  During this time, I installed kde-desktop.  I since upgraded to gutsy gibbon.  Do I have to reinstall kde-desktop in 7.10..or did the upgrade accomplish that as well?
<pparker> hi here
<pparker> i'm running gutsy and i can't get kde4 beta3 running
<pparker> i 've followed instructions
<pparker> any help is welcome
<titanix88> hey everibuntu!
<MilesG> hello?
<Myrth[home]> hi, if i quit power manager from the systray, how do i run it again?
<MilesG> Myrth[home]: 1 sec i might know this
<MilesG> Myrth[home]: are you trying to have it load at startup?
<titanix88> add to panel.
<MilesG> yea you could add to panel or add it to kicker
<Myrth[home]> MilesG: no, when i did /etc/init.d/dbus restart because network manager was borked it shows just a bolt, without battery status
<KarenM> hELLo
<KarenM> is anyone here
<MilesG> ya
<Myrth[home]> and there's no power manager in applets
<hangthedj> Myrth[home], /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance-powermanager/guidance-power-manager.py
<MilesG> KarenM: are you copying my name
<KarenM> wah
<KarenM> its my name
<MilesG> hey guys i hacked my razr phone and put ubuntu on it
<KarenM> i have a dumb question
<MilesG> !dumb
<ubotu> dumb is mc44
<MilesG> !mc44
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc44 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KarenM> i have a file from /home called hw.text and i want to change the file permission
<KarenM> i forgot the command
<MilesG> chmod
<KarenM> is it chmod -rw
<MilesG> ya sure
<MilesG> wait
<MilesG> what permission are you trying to give it
<Myrth[home]> hangthedj: didn't do anything
<KarenM> so that i could only read and write
<Myrth[home]> oh wait, just took time
<Myrth[home]> thanks :)
<hangthedj> do alt+F2 and type it in the box
<hangthedj> oh ok
<KarenM> chmod u+rw hw.text
<KarenM> is that right guys
<MilesG> do chmod 600 hw.txt
<hangthedj> you could link it to /usr/bin in case you want an easier way to run it, but it should start automatically.
<Myrth[home]> hangthedj: why is it hidden so well? :)
<hangthedj> ?
<hangthedj> it should just start.
<Myrth[home]> yeah but there's no way to restart it?
<Myrth[home]> besides knowing this path :P
<MilesG> KarenM: you got it?
<titanix88> milesg:h did u do that razr stuff?0
<MilesG> titanix88: I didnt really put ubuntu on, i did connect to it via moto4lin, removed a lot of the garbage verizon puts on there, and i created a .gif that looks like the ubuntu splash screen
<hangthedj> Myrth[home], i didn't even know what the command was, i just found it with ps ax}grep power
<Myrth[home]> ah i see
<hangthedj> i wonder why its hidden so well.
<MilesG> so when my razr boots now, it runs that ubuntu splash.gif i made, instead of the verizon one
<KarenM> i think i did
<KarenM> thanx
<MilesG> i plan on making a skin for it that looks like kde
<titanix88> milerg:got it.
<juan> oal
<hangthedj> anybody use GenTube?  its a very, very cool script for downloading youtube videos
<juan> ola
 * MilesG loves the razr now
<juan> yeaaaahhhhhhhhh
<KarenM> tyty
<KarenM> bb now
<juan> hello
<juan>  
<juan>  
<MilesG> o rly?
<MilesG> does anyone have a razr phone in here?
<level1> does anyone know any calculator programs for linux capable of solving integrals?
<harmental> any xfig gurus out there?
<hangthedj> level1, have you tried speedcrunch?
<hangthedj> i think its gtk based, but very nice
<level1> hangthedj: its qt but not kde... can it solve integrals?
<hangthedj> level1, i dunno, but it seems to have just about everything in it.
<MilesG> hangthedj: i think speedcrunch is qt, it defaults with kde
<MilesG> in kubuntu that is*
<level1> hangthedj: I don't know how to input an integral with it
<pagan0ne> what do i have to do to change the background displayed on the 2nd monitor during the splash screen and login screen?
<hangthedj> go to settings -> show functions list, and scroll down to int... ohh wait, nevermind.
<hangthedj> sorry i don't know.
<pagan0ne> well i assume its root accounts default background, so what do i have to do (other than change roots password) to enable the ability to login as root?
<pagan0ne> nvm, i found where to change it System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager -> Background
<hangthedj> level1, go to sourceforge.net and search for integral
<hangthedj> or search on http://www.google.com/linux
<titanix88> anyone here know a
<titanix88> four variable equation solver? i need one.
<hangthedj> http://qalculate.sourceforge.net/
<titanix88> i mean any free math suite?
<hangthedj> that says it does integral, and that its the best desktop calculator on the market
<titanix88> ok.thnx.i'll check it.
<Jucato> (Speedcrunch is pure Qt)
<WaltzingAlong> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<WaltzingAlong> !info qttube | hangthedj
<ubotu> hangthedj: Package qttube does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !info youtube-dl | hangthedj
<ubotu> hangthedj: youtube-dl: download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2007.08.24-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<hangthedj> i like gentube better than qttube
<MilesG> dang package size 7kb?!!!!
<MilesG> must be like 1 script
<contrast83_> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83_> I'm having some problems with my wireless card. It keeps randomly losing the connection, forcing me to reboot (restarting NetworkManager and /etc/init.d/networking restart don't help). It didn't do this *at all* in Feisty.
<hangthedj> !qalculate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qalculate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<contrast83_> Also, I had to comment out everything under "iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces to get it to work at all, which I didn't have to do in Feisty. Not sure if that's relevant.
<WaltzingAlong> greetings contrast83_ yeah i have read that too, to have networkmanager working well one needs to remove the eth entries from the interfaces file
<contrast83_> QtTube is on GetDeb, I think. Maybe Qulculate as well. If not, I'm almost certain it's on KDE-Apps.org
<hangthedj> !info qalculate
<ubotu> qalculate: Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - transitional. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-2build1 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 72 kB
<arctanx> Has anyone encountered KDM suddenly not starting on boot for some reason? (Gutsy) If you try to start it manually, you get a sed error about an unterminated substitution command.
<contrast83_> WaltzingAlong: Right, but the problem is it's *not* working well, even after doing that. :-\
<arctanx> I found a forum post about it but they only solved the problem by rolling back to pre-gutsy (though mine was a fresh install)
<hangthedj> ahh youtube-dl is a python script
<arctanx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574737 is the error specifically
<ANH> How  to I install flash with Konqueror?
<ANH> I mean, install flash to work with Konqueror
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting gpg errors on the security repo for gutsy?
<dystopianray> I've been unable to properly update for three days
<contrast83_> Anyone know what would cause my network card to lose its connection, then fail when I attempt to reconnect? This is driving me insane.
<hangthedj> i wrote a script to install or fix flash on konq, but i never put it up for download
<contrast83_> Flash doesn't work on Konqueror? Seems fine here.
<WaltzingAlong> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<hangthedj> flashplugin-nonfree
<contrast83_> hangthedj: Did you scan for new plugins?
<hangthedj> flash works fine for me.
<contrast83_> Ohh, sorry. I failed to read up a few lines.
<hangthedj> you can also go to Konqueror -> Settings -> File Associations -> search for swf, and delete Netscape plugin from the embedding tab, and load a webpage, and it will install it.
<WaltzingAlong> qttube is in the gutsy repositories i thought
<Rebecca_work> anyone else noticed that compiz multiple desktops and kde multiple desktops don't exactly play nicely together?
<WaltzingAlong> or maybe just from getdeb.net
<WaltzingAlong> Rebecca_work: yes. with compiz-fusion installed use the compiz-fusion components to manipulate the number of virtual desktops
<contrast83_> Rebecca_work: Yep. You might want to install compiz-kicker from Trevino's repository. I think there's only a Feisty package for it ATM, but that one's working fine here.
<hangthedj> i guess qttube isn't in the repos
<Rebecca_work> thanks guys :)
<contrast83_> Rebecca_work: No problem
<contrast83_> The packages on GetDeb are all supposed to be standards-compliant, right?
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83_: though i use youtube-dl with 'actions' in klipper :D
<ANH> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<contrast83_> WaltzingAlong: Sounds interesting. I haven't really messed with Klipper much, aside from its obvious use.
<RedDevil> Hi all...
<Selanit> I thought I'd upgrade to Gutsy Gibbon this evening, but the version upgrade app appears to have frozen 2% of the way into the "installing the update" phase.  If I kill the process now, can I restart it and recover or will I fubar my system?
<osh_> Anyone using kubuntu in a windows environment? I need to connect to an AD to see our printers. I manage to connect to the AD via kioslave smb:/ but the printers don't show up. Machines and folders does however.
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: yeah you can continue
<Selanit> Well, heck.  I guess I'll go ahead and kill the stupid thing then.  It's been sitting there for ages now doing nothing.
<Selanit> What a pain.
<Selanit> Thanks
<RedDevil> Can anybody explain to me what Alan Cox kernel patch do?
<jarle> I had the upgrade tool hang on initial upgrade to gutsy, which process or lockfile do I need to kill to be able to run Adept Manager over again?
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: i have read that some others after adept manager and the update tool died then use aptitude or apt-get from there. sudo aptitude -f install   or sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | jarle
<ubotu> jarle: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<contrast83_> Can someone please help me with my wireless card? It randomly loses the connection sometimes and I can't reconnect without rebooting.
<Myrth[home]> contrast83_: happens to me, /etc/init.d/dbus restart helps
<contrast83_> Myrth[home]: Is that *all* you have to do? No restarting K/NetworkManager or "/etc/init.d/networking restart"?
<Myrth[home]> nope
<Myrth[home]> just this
<contrast83_> Awesome, thanks a million.
<Selanit> Hmm.  I It looks as though when I closed the upgrade app, it left /var/lib/dpkg locked.  I'll have to dig through the process list and see if I can figure out which one is using it.
<Myrth[home]> it should restart all relevant services
<contrast83_> Myrth[home]: Any idea what's causing the problem? This card worked flawlessly in Feisty.
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: This did the trick... I can't remember ever having a flawless upgrade of ubuntu, but I usually get it working in the end...
<Myrth[home]> contrast83_: i think network manager was reworked or something
<osh_> Is there anyone using kubuntu in a windows environment here?
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: :D so someone should be working on the upgrade tools and processes to 8.04 already? :D
<Myrth[home]> contrast83_: oh also, the first time it happened i've read somewhere to comment out all interfaces but local in /etc/network/interfaces
<contrast83_> osh_: VirtualBox?
<bachir> salut
<bachir> comment ça va
<contrast83_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<RedDevil> I'm using kubuntu on a windows environment...
<RedDevil> may I help you?
<contrast83_> Heh
<Selanit> I bet it froze because the installation of the updated debconf segfaulted
<jarle> Selanit: correct.... fix?
<qwandor> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and now I cannot change my desktop background (I can set it, but the setting has no effect)
<qwandor> any ideas why or how to fix?
<Selanit> jarle: what?
<jarle> Selanit: installation of the updated debconf segfaulted, why?
<Selanit> Jarle: oh, I wasn't responding to your question - see, my installation of debconf segfaulted too
<Selanit> I was just pondering
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: sudo aptitude -f install  ?          sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -y dist-upgrade ?
<Selanit> WaltzingAlong, none of those work because /var/lib/dpkg is locked
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | Selanit
<ubotu> Selanit: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jarle> Selanit: then we have the same problem it seems...
<Selanit> I'm isolating and killing processes spawned by the dead update using ps aux | grep adept
<Selanit> oh
<Selanit> But there's a better solution it seems
<Selanit> WaltzingAlong:  is that » part of the command?
<WaltzingAlong> no just the things within the << and >>
<Selanit> Ah
<Selanit> Hmm.  Check this:
<Selanit> Kill process 14347 ? (y/N) y
<Selanit> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<WaltzingAlong> ps aux | grep apt
<WaltzingAlong> ps aux | grep dpkg
<jarle> this is why I waited about a week before upgrade to gutsy, I wanted a smooth install, but seems like a week was not enough :)
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: went smooth for me and i did so a week before
<Selanit> Interestingly, the process ID that it asks me to kill changes every time I run the fuser -vki command
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: seems there may be several apt/dpkg/adept and so on open
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: killall appname
<qwandor> can other people successfully change their desktop background on Kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> qwandor: yes
<Selanit> ps aux | grep dpkg shows only one process, but every time I kill it, it's still there
<qwandor> hmm
<osh_> RedDevil: Sorry, I was on the phone.
<hangthedj> qwandor, yes
<qwandor> I cannot find any bug reports either
<osh_> RedDevil: I'm trying to connect to a windows printer in our AD but when I connect (smb://ad-name.domain.com) no printers show up, only folders and machines.
<hangthedj> If you can't find anything and nothing is working, file a bug report, with your system information, and whats happening.
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: I experience the same problem: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<osh_> RedDevil: Do you have any idea on how to connect to a printer that's been setup like that?
<Selanit> jarle: what happens when you sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a  ...?
 * contrast83_ chuckles at the irony of typing "exec killall -1 katapult" into Katapult.
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: Thats when I get: "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<hangthedj> is adept running? ps ax|grep adept?
<Jucato> contrast83_: um.. why? (aside from the irony?)
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: because of the second part, dpkg --configure
<qwandor> does anybody know what [$d] does in a kde config file?
<qwandor> I know that [$i] prevents the option from being changed
<jarle> I seem to have a lot of "usr/bin/python /tmp/kde-root/adept_manager6ANQya.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE --have-prerequists --with-network" running, better kill them and try again I guess..
<WaltzingAlong> try fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock         get just one process using it?
<Selanit> I too have multiple adept processes running.  I suspect that those are still active, and that every time I kill a dpkg process, they immediately spawn another one
<WaltzingAlong> do you also have the python script running dist-upgrade.py ?
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: this does not return anything...
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: yes
<Selanit> Ahhhh
<Selanit> I managed to kill all the adept processes, which were actually python scripts that Adept spawned
<Selanit> And now I can use apt again
<Selanit> jarle, try sudo killall python (assuming that you don't have any other critical python scripts running)
<qrawl> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<qwandor> aha: deleting a whole lot of stuff from .kde/share/config/kdesktoprc solved my problem
<qwandor> still odd though
<Selanit> Okay, now that I've got my apt back I'm not sure how to recover.  If I sudo apt-get -f install, it lists off a ton of things to install to correct unmet dependencies of existing packages.  Do I do that?
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: yes. you could also do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade   (or sudo aptitude -f install) and even after the -f install you will want to run a dist-upgrade
<TimS> LOL According to the malware alarm I have Trojans and Backdoor viruses and 26 peices of malware XD
<Selanit> righto.  -f install and then a dist-upgrade
<Selanit> Sigh
<TimS> Stupid adverts
<TimS> IM ON LINUX XD
<Selanit> Hope this works
<contrast83> TimS: Our advanced software has detected your system may ALREADY BE INFECTED. Click here now to fix this!!!111
<TimS> Its soo stupid
<TimS> But why did Ad block plus not stop it
<Selanit> Man, MS really shot itself in the foot with Vista
<TimS> Foot, and the chest
<WaltzingAlong> so help everyone you know get to gnu/linux based distros like kubuntu; not only installing but also some walkthroughs of where things are. one of my clients kept asking for weeks where "C:\" was and the letters of the removable media (digital cameras and such); as i mentioned, after a few days with it the kubuntu way, it was much nice and easier than remembering an arcane drive letter
<contrast83> ^ +1
<emilsedgh> ^ -1
<contrast83> I cringe everytime I have to navigate through the filesystem (to use the term loosely) on a Windows system.
<Selanit> I intend to plug Ubuntu at the end of the term as a great way for my students to continue studying web development on their own.
<contrast83> What's crazy is I used Windows for 10 years. I've used Linux for 1, and I'm already much more comfortable in it.
<contrast83> Selanit: Do you show them Quanta?
<contrast83> I hear that's one of the best Linux apps for web development.
<Selanit> I teach them hand coding using very basic text editors, because that's the best way to really grok HTML and CSS.  Then later on, once they've got a solid understanding of the code, they can go use more powerful programs.
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: while ms windows *may be* easier to start, there is certainly a peak which is reached rather quickly. with gnu/linux based distros like kubuntu that easier to start is not an ms windows only (or not a what we have been using for the last 10 years only) quality, but the level of knowledge and capacity to learn more and do more is bounds higher
<contrast83> Agreed, I think. :-)
<Selanit> Hmm.  My Firefox just crashed.  Perhaps it was unwise to try opening a new page in the middle of a dist-upgrade
<contrast83> I dunno. I think things in Linux tend to follow a very clean logic. How quickly you take to it over Windows, or vice versa, just depends on how logical a person you are. :-P
<Hamra> hi all, i always believed that learning to use the computer is done by practice and trial & error, but unfortunatly this consumes time, my knowledge in windows comes from the fact that ive been using it for a decade, but i only installed linux 2 weeks ago, is there any guide to speed up this learning process?
<Selanit> Crud - the dist-upgrade got a long way in and then exited with an error code
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: what would you like to do with your gnu/linux installation?
<jimmydee> Hamra: crystal meth and no sleep
<contrast83> lol
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: check the manuals. in a !terminal, man <appname>
<Hamra> nothing specific, in general, the common stuff
<jimmydee> yeah, read the man man
<contrast83> Blah
<Selanit> I think New Riders Press has published a couple books introducing Ubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> hang around here long enough and you'll pick up a thing or two
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: like check email and surf the web?
<WaltzingAlong> try something, when it does not work use the available tools (start with the logs!) to diagnose what happened
<sub[t]rnl> WaltzingAlong: got nmap on your box?
<Hamra> thnx a lot, maybe i should start reading man
<WaltzingAlong> sub[t]rnl: yes
<toby> Any clue yet when Gutsy is going to get moved into the standard repositories? Currently it's only installable via Adept if you enable the "Pre-released updates" repo.
<sub[t]rnl> Hamra: yeah, just read whatever you come across
<Jucato> toby: um... Gutsy's already released (a.k.a. "in the standard repositories")
<Selanit> SELECT * FROM glyphs WHERE Page = 150 AND Pos > 4;
<Selanit> Ack
<Selanit> Wrong place to type
<Selanit> disregard
<toby> Jucato: It wasn't last night when I checked (for Kubuntu, I mean). Did it get moved to the standard repos in the last 12 hours?
<Jucato> um. last week
<acey> Can someone help me with something?
<Jucato> toby: what exactly are you doing?
<Jucato> !someone | acey
<ubotu> acey: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<acey> lol i didn't know if anyone was one, whats the equivalent in KDE to th gconf-editor?
<Jucato> nothing. you don't need it :D
<toby> Jucato: I think we're at crossed purposes here :) I want to upgrade from Kubuntu Feisty to Gutsy using Adept. With the standard repos enabled the update isn't made available. You have to enable "PreReleased updates" as per instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<jimmydee> acey: kate
<Jucato> jimmydee: almost all (almost) available options for KDE and apps are in configuration dialog boxes
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> acey: almost all (almost) available options for KDE and apps are in configuration dialog boxes
<Jucato> jimmydee: you have no idea what gconf-editor is do you? :)
<acey> yea I do I installed it it because someone told me I need it to make the shortcuts appear on my desktop
<Jucato> toby: yes. that doesn't mean gutsy isn't on the standard repos.
<jimmydee> I got it screwed up with gedit
<jimmydee> I'm tired leave me alone
<acey> like make the Home and trash bin shortcuts appear on my desktop
 * Jucato leaves jimmydee alone w/ a cookie
<Jucato> acey: that's on GNOME. not on KDE
<acey> Oo so you can't have shortcuts on KDE?
<Jucato> of course you can
<acey> well can you please tell me how? lol
<qwandor> acey: just right click on the desktop, configure, behaviour
<qwandor> tick 'show icons on desktop'
<acey> there all checked
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop -> Create New -> Link to location (URL)
<Jucato> for home, just type $HOME or ~ as the URL
<acey> srry nvm it is already checked
<tysonsw> I just lost my wireless  mapping.. I can't see if there are wireless inthe area.. and the network manager seems to be stuck att that I am connected with a cable.. what do I do?
<Jucato> for trash, use trash:/
<leroy> anybody using kde4beta3?
<qwandor> if you want to add new icons, the easiest may be to drag icons from e.g. the panel and select copy
<Jucato> toby: the Pre-released updates that you enable is to upgrade Adept on feisty to a version that supports the upgrade to Gutsy feature
<qwandor> or what Jucato said
<Jucato> if the icons are on the said panel already :)
<qwandor> yes
<epimeth> Jucato: long time no seeee :-)
<Jucato> default Kubuntu setup, it isn't.
<Jucato> hi epimeth! long time :)
<tysonsw> I just lost my wireless  mapping.. I can't see if there are wireless inthe area.. and the network manager seems to be stuck att that I am connected with a cable.. what do I do?
<epimeth> Jucato: you checked out kde4 yet?
<qwandor> ok, never mind then
<acey> Ok so how do I make a icon with the home shortcut?
<WaltzingAlong> toby: you can merely change the entries in your sources.list file from feisty to gutsy then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  but the adept updater tool is meant to assure a cleaner upgrade
<acey> Because it made an icon with the trash bin shortcut I made just not with the home
<Selanit> Oo, I think it's done.  I'd better log out, restart X, and log back in to see if things are working.
<Jucato> acey: right-click on the icon -> PRoperties -> click on the icon in the box and search for Home
<toby> Jucato: This page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyComments says that enabling pre-released updates will not be required "in about a week" which, from the date that comment was made, is about now.
<acey> K sweet thanks for the help
<acey> O and what about one for storage media?
<tysonsw> I just lost my wireless  mapping.. I can't see if there are wireless inthe area.. and the network manager seems to be stuck att that I am connected with a cable.. what do I do?'
<Jucato> toby: if not enabling Pre-released didn't work, then enable it to make it work :)
<epimeth> I installed yesterday by changing feisty to gutsy and apt-get dist-upgrade
<epimeth> but I have universe and multiverse enabled, too....
<qwandor> acey: try putting media:/ as the URI
<Jucato> epimeth: you might not end up with all the right packages
<toby> Jucato: I'm nervous of enabling Pre-released though because I don't understand it. Will it not bring a load of alpha software down with it if I enable it? :D
<Jucato> no
<epimeth> Jucato: everything seems to be working a-ok
<Jucato> and even if they did, they'd be overwritten by the newer versions in Gutys :)
<acey> K sweet thanks for your help it works
<epimeth> except for kde4.... heh
<Jucato> epimeth: you have strigi? dolphin?
<epimeth> hrm... didn't try dolphin
<epimeth> yup
<epimeth> dolphin works
<epimeth> but
<Jucato> ok
<tysonsw> I just lost my wireless  mapping.. I can't see if there are wireless inthe area.. and the network manager seems to be stuck att that I am connected with a cable.. what do I do?'
<epimeth> Failed to contact Nepokum service
<Jucato> hm... are you using the dolphin from KDE4?
<epimeth> doesn't seem like I have strigi
 * Jucato is talking about strigi and dolphin on KDE3 in Kubuntu Gutsy
<epimeth> lol
<epimeth> oh
<epimeth> no, I'm in kde4 right now
<epimeth> just wanted to check it out
<Jucato> if you didn't get those, then there might other stuff you didn't get because you just manually used apt-get
<epimeth> it doesn't seem to work, exactly :-)
<epimeth> plasma, specifically, doesn't seem to actually do anything
<epimeth> and I don't have a k-menu
<Jucato> yes, because plasma is still in slightly alpha
<epimeth> and my windows don't appear on the system tray
<epimeth> erm task panel
<Jucato> the menu function was added after the beta3 freeze. long story
<epimeth> engine explorer doesn't work....
<epimeth> alt+tab doesn't highlight what will open....
<epimeth> grrr
<epimeth> going back to 3
<epimeth> brb
<tysonsw> I just lost my wireless  mapping.. I can't see if there are wireless inthe area.. and the network manager seems to be stuck att that I am connected with a cable.. what do I do?'
<epimeth> ahoy there
<epimeth> so to answer your prior query, yes dolphin works... dunno if its the right version tho
<Jucato> simple. Help -> About Dolphin :)
<Jucato> or if it looks krappy
<epimeth> 0.9.2
<Jucato> that would be the right one
<epimeth> lol... "looks crappy" eh?  well the one in kde4 looked better than this,  but this looks better than the previous one I saw :-)
<epimeth> as for strigi... it's *trying* to run.... what is it?
<vistakiller> today akregator is not working :(
<vistakiller> yesterday was working fine
<vistakiller> anyone else with the same problem?
<WaltzingAlong> !strigi
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<mefisto__> I've been figuring out how to mount a NFS share, but can't get past this problem: symbolic links on the remote mounted NFS don't work. Is there an option I need to add to the fstab line to get mounted NFS to respect symlinks?
<WaltzingAlong> i removed strigi and its associated files. i really do not need desktop search (yet) and would not think strigi is the way to fill that demand should i have it. i suppose it was included since ubuntuG bragged about that with 7.10 and ubuntuK needed to have the counterpart
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: I supposed so too
<Jucato> I'm still waiting for the final kde4 version
<M_A_K> Can someone help me with a newtorking problem please...  Im using a ubuntu machine as my gateway (so I can log stuff using squid and dansguardian).  From my computer I can ping the gateway (both interfaces) and from the gateway I can ping my workstation.  I can ping the internet from the gateway and surf, but from my workstation I cannot get past the gateway.
<Selanit> Well.  I am happy to report that my upgrade to gutsy gibbon appears to have completed successfully.
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: great
<Selanit> I am less happy to report that it wiped out the module that runs my network card, and that I am now logged in from my Windoze laptop.
<epimeth> Jucato: I'm glancing at the kde4 site... it says plasma works... do I need to enable pre-release?
<WaltzingAlong> Selanit: which module?
<Selanit> RT61
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: check the topic for instructions on installing kde4beta3 in kubuntu 7.10
<qwandor> mefisto__: what type of NFS server are you using?
<Selanit> I've got an edimax EW7128 wifi card in my desktop because it wasn't practical to run cable from the cable access point to my desktop
<Selanit> I'll have to download the .deb files for it, copy them to a thumb drive, and install them
<Jucato> epimeth: you need to compile from source if you really want to experience how plasma works at this time :D
<epimeth> ahhh
<Selanit> But not right now, because it's five AM and I really ought to get some sleep.
<epimeth> right
<mefisto__> qwandor: I installed nfs-kernel-server, so I suppose I'm using that. Is that what you're asking?
<andrew_> newbie question.  how do i tell which version of kubuntu i have running?
<Selanit> So, thanks for the help, people.  And good night/morning/day/afternoon, depending on where you are.  Ta!
<qwandor> mefisto__: so, both client and server are running Linux, and the server is running the kernel NFS server?
<Jucato> andrew_: type "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<qwandor> andrew_: or cat /etc/issue
<WaltzingAlong> andrew_: you could check cat /etc/lsb-release   or as Jucato  mentioned
<andrew_> awesome, that's the dog!  thanks!
<epimeth> Jucato: nothing in the wiki about kde4 in gutsy... where is this topic discussion you're talking about? :-)
<Jucato> (lsb_release just prints out /etc/lsb-release in a nice way)
<WaltzingAlong> lsb_release -a takes forever! :D with cat being more or less instant
<mefisto__> qwandor: that is correct. (both running feisty)
<Jucato> epimeth: topic discussion?
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: it does? O.o
<M_A_K> Can someone help me with a networking problem?
<M_A_K> Please...:)
<epimeth> Jucato: whups... that wasn't you..
<qwandor> mefisto__: I think it should just work then... what happens when you try to create a symlink?
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: trace ping route
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: what topic where?  the link from kubuntu's home page?  I went according to those instructions
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: that is what you needed to do to get kde4beta3 on your system
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: it's on my system... it just doesn't exactly "work"
<epimeth> plasma doesn't do anything, and plasma application loader/explorer/whatever doesn't exist
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: basically you can run individual apps with it should you know their names
<mefisto__> qwandor: the problem is existing symlinks on the mounted fs don't lead to their targets
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: or build it from svn
<M_A_K> Waltzingalong: I have
<douglas> hello my screen settings are messed up but only for one user. How do you set this? Fine with vim.
<M_A_K> I don;t see a problem.
<M_A_K> Yet it still does not work.
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41913/ 6.5seconds?
<qwandor> mefisto__: are there targets at the same location on the client?
<epimeth> right... haven't compiled something from source in a while... lets do it! :-)
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: seriously? whoa!
<qwandor> if not, then I think you are misunderstanding what symlinks are
<patrick_> in the xorg conf i have specified several resolutions... is there a shortkey to switch between them?
<WaltzingAlong> and i ran it three time is a row, that was the 3rd time Jucato
<Jucato> weird
<M_A_K> from gateway I can get to the internet, from workstation I can get to gatewaym but not internet...
<WaltzingAlong> and again now, 7.1 seconds
 * Jucato is bored... plays with the mouse....
<douglas> patrick_:  I think it might be ctrl + on the number pad
<epimeth> stop toying with your food, Jucato
<emilsedgh> Jucato: play frozen bubble, its really fun :P
<Jucato> *meow*
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: dns settings? ping www.kubuntu.org ? tracepath www.kubuntu.org
<epimeth> I'm addicted to netwalk
<mefisto__> qwandor: the targets point to another partition which mounted on the remote system
<epimeth> I keep trying to beat 55... it just isn't happening tho
<M_A_K> Waltzingalong: I can do that from the gateway, but not the workstation.
<qwandor> mefisto__: then it should not be expected to work
<WaltzingAlong> ok and pastebin the results from the workstation? M_A_K
<tysonsw> can someone plz help me.. I have lost ALL my network mapping.. I  cant se any wireless nor se if there are any connection with cable.. what have changhed that shoulden't be changed?
<qwandor> mefisto__: symlinks are _symbolic_ links so just give the path of some file that they are pointing to
<M_A_K> OK, brb
<qwandor> mefisto__: depending on what you are trying to acheive, you may want to use hardlinks etc.
<patrick_> douglas: it works with ctrl alt +(num pad). But now I'm on a laptop... do you know what it is there?
<douglas> same??
<mefisto__> qwandor: thanks, I think I'll look into what the difference is between symlinks and hardlinks
<epimeth> tysonsw: you can't see any networks or is there no wireless networks title in network manager?
<tysonsw> epimeth: no wireless network title in the network manager
<patrick_> douglas: I have no numpad on my laptop!! ;)
<WaltzingAlong> Fn
<tysonsw> epimeth: if I right-click on the network manager the title "wire connection" and wireless connection" have diapered
<epimeth> tysonsw: hrm... okay.  pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<M_A_K> WaltzingALong : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41914/
<douglas> patrick_: but can't you do some sort of shift-ctrl or whatever to make one happen in the center of the normal keyboard?
<epimeth> tysonsw: and while we're at it, I'd like to see your ifconfig results
<epimeth> tysonsw: ^ in a console window type 'ifconfig' (noquotes) and pastebin the result
<tysonsw> epimeth: okej...  I paste bin the in the same sinde
<epimeth> tysonsw: where's the link?
<douglas> so does anyone know how to set the xorg.config but just for one user? or something like it to fix a monitor setting that is just for one user?
<tysonsw> ifconfig
<tysonsw> epimeth: http://pastebin.ca/747781
<epimeth> tysonsw: try changing /etc/network/interfaces to http://pastebin.ca/747784
<M_A_K> WaltzingAlong : any other commands you like me to try?
<epimeth> tysonsw: then run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<[ifr0g]> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g]> !apport-cli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport-cli - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> tysonsw: keep in mind that this will drop your internet connection
<epimeth> tysonsw: I'll wait here till you get back
<cptnspoon> Hi all, I'm not getting any sound since upgrading to Gutsy, can anyone help me get my soundcard to work? (I've actually got 3)
<epimeth> tysonsw: in fact, after the network restarts, restart the computer
<arctanx> cptnspoon: Is it not coming out any of your other sound cards?
<tysonsw> epimeth: ok.. I will restart nopw.. brb 2 min
<cptnspoon> arctanx: Nope, not ANY of them
<arctanx> cptnspoon: Odd. Have you set all the levels up on all of them?
<cptnspoon> arctanx: Yep, I've got the mixer open and I;ve made sure everything on the Output tab for EACH soundcard is up at least a little
<cptnspoon> arctanx: Hahahaha, oh lord...nevermind....my speaker jack to my speakers wasnt in entirely. Now I feel stupid! Hahah!
<arctanx> cptnspoon: good work ;)
<cptnspoon> arctanx: I now have sound. Hahaha!!
<vistakiller> anyone else has problem with akregator?
<arctanx> I suppose I should ask again, has anyone seen KDM stop loading for no good reason? Gives a sed error, as described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574737 ?
<tysonsw> epimeth: it wtill wont work
<epimeth> tysonsw: right click on networkmanager... then hover over "options"
<epimeth> tysonsw: do you see a "switch to offline mode" there?
<tysonsw> epimeth: yes
<Lord_Drachenblut> Morning
<Lord_Drachenblut> I'm trying to upgrade kubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10 using the alternative cd but everytime i try to run it i get this error sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade: Permission denied
<Lord_Drachenblut> any idea's what i may be doing wrong
<epimeth> tysonsw: show me the screencap for "Manual Configuration"
<M_A_K> WaltzingAlong : Do you have any suggestions?
<tysonsw> epimeth: how can I do that??
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: checking it now
<johnnydk> how do i restrict access for users to certin directories?
<johnnydk> is there any program to do so?
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: how about a tracepath kubuntu.com
<WaltzingAlong> johnnydk: no need for a special program to do it. use the available user and group permission settings
<johnnydk> under system settings?
<M_A_K> time out...
<johnnydk> user management?
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: how far did it get
<M_A_K> Looks lik dns issue, but since I can't even ping from workstation to my ISP gateway, I dont expect dns to be working...
<M_A_K> ait@ws-13:~$ tracepath kubuntu.org
<M_A_K> gethostbyname2: Unknown host
<WaltzingAlong> johnnydk: you could make a group, put some users in that group, then give that group permission to read/write to the directory
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<M_A_K> ait@ws-13:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<M_A_K> search ait.local
<M_A_K> nameserver 24.148.96.1
<M_A_K> nameserver 24.148.96.2
<mefisto__> back with my NFS problem. What I want is to have access to a thunderbird profile directory on a remote machine, which is in a windows partition mounted in /media on the remote machine. I can access the remote linux fs, but no access to the remote windows partition. The mount point /media/windows just appears as an ordinary folder instead of the (remotely) mounted windows partition. Does the windows partition need a separate
<mefisto__> line in fstab to mount?
<WaltzingAlong> ok so skip dns, tracepath 91.189.94.158
<johnnydk> but how do i give permissions to group?
<johnnydk> with chmod?
<M_A_K> K
<M_A_K> Doesn't get past workstation...
<M_A_K> all no reply
<WaltzingAlong> johnnydk: maybe start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: so the gateway is not performing its gateway functions. how is it set up?
<M_A_K> What do you mean?
<drarem> fresh install, 7.10, added gcc/make libs, now can't see the internal harddrives to mount but shows up in fdisk -l
<M_A_K> Im using iptables, dansguardian, squid, dhcp, nfs, nis
<TimS> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<drarem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41920/
<drarem> before the drives would show up and I could even browse them without mounting
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: i see. so what if on the workstation you set the proxy to the gateway's squid? then the workstation need only access to the gateway and not correct routing on the gateway
<drarem> w/o manual mounting
<M_A_K> iptables is forcing all traffic to go through dansguardian then to squid now.
<drarem> I installed and ran ntfs3-config, and got the NTFS and win95 partitions to mount
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: i do not know which setting you need to change exactly but it seems the iptables entries may not be completely correct
<M_A_K> I restored the last known working config.   It was working for weeks without issue...
<johnnydk> WaltzingAlong: in fact i want to restrict access to ntfs partition sda7 so i would place umask in fstab under that partition. So how to set bits so that partition is not readable to other users than me?
<M_A_K> I even tried to reset the firewall to allow all traffic
<M_A_K> WaltzingAlong : I need to sign off for a bit so I can get to work (where the problem is).  I will be back on, if you don't mind helping me, in about 30 minutes as JuJuBee.
<epimeth> tysonsw: sorry, my girlfriend demanded I do the dishes
<WaltzingAlong> M_A_K: ok
<M_A_K> Thank you.
<epimeth> tysonsw: theres a pastebin for images... I forget the site
<M_A_K> brb
<epimeth> !imagebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !imagepaste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagepaste - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> anybody know the site for posting screencaps?
<hellohello> Anybody knows what DNS server should be used for a DNS server own resolution (network config of the server)?
<WaltzingAlong> johnnydk: good question i am not sure about that with ntfs partitions; perhaps you could restrict access to the mount point of that partition, removing access from 'other' chmod o-rw
<WaltzingAlong> hellohello: what? you want to run your own dns? install bind9
<hellohello> WaltzingAlong : yes it's done, but I'm configuring it's network and am wondering what should I put under DNS server (like localhost maybe ?)
<johnnydk> WaltzingAlong: thanks for your help, i'll google a little bit!
<WaltzingAlong> hellohello: 127.0.0.1 ?
<mefisto__> I can access my nfs-mounted linux fs, but no access to the remote windows partition, mounted in the remote machine's /media dir. Does the remote windows partition need a separate line in fstab to mount?
<epimeth> what's the package[s] I need to install to compile something from source?
<WaltzingAlong> mefisto__: each item you want shared through nfs would need its own line
<hellohello> WA : yes I'll try this, thanks for your help
<WaltzingAlong> build-essential
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: cheers
<mefisto__> WaltzingAlong: by "each item" do you mean each partition? I've mounted the entire remote fs, so I thought that would include everything inside /media
<taylan> hi all
<WaltzingAlong> mefisto__: i am not sure. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<taylan> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<X314Z159> so if i deleted some files from a program, and they dont come back if i uninstall then reinstall, how do i get the program to work again?
<Lord_Drachenblut> has anyone upgraded there fiesty system to gutsy from the alternative cd?
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: sudo aptitude purge <program>  && sudo aptitude install <program>
<drarem> what's that ls_ command that shows the current version of ubuntu that's installed?
<WaltzingAlong> drarem: i prefer cat /etc/lsb-release
<WaltzingAlong> drarem: there is also lsb_release -a  and cat /etc/issue
<drarem> thanks
<luigi> vi apre hotmail?
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: va bene hotmail in konqueror?
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: I'm suposed to type that in somewhere..?
<luigi> no neanke in firefox per me
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: you could use adept manager too. just request that the package be purged (removed completely)
<WaltzingAlong> e in konqueror?
<luigi> non lo apre
<tysonsw> how do I get my wireless and wire connection tabs back??
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: in konsole scrivi ping www.hotmail.com
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: in network manager? i think you need to remove the eth entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<tysonsw> when I rightklicn on knetworkmanager they have disapperad.. hor do I get them back?
<luigi> fatto
<Greenery> is it normal that on heavy flash site some of the flash overlap or cover the page content?
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: purging with adept dident work..
<WaltzingAlong> Greenery: different browsers render content differently
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: rather, the program isnt back now that i purged it and installed it again
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: which package and while file seems to be missing
<luigi> e ora?che faccio
<Greenery> WaltzingAlong: but both firefox and konqueror render them identically
<filemover> hi there Im trying to configure my consol resolutioin and font and Ive managed to add vga=791 to my menu.lst but to get colour i want to use console-setup. I have it installed but everytime I try to run it im told the command can not be found can anyone help thnx
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: e come e' successo?
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: well.. there are no files that i can find at all.
<luigi> cosa è successo?
<WaltzingAlong> ah si :D
<luigi> esce una cosa tipo questa: 64 bytes from 213.19.160.188: icmp_seq=27 ttl=52 time=43.4 ms
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: it doesnt even have a .whatever folder in the home/user/ folder
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: will the entrys that shows signal strengt and name of trhe wireless apper again then?
<luigi> e sta andando avanti ankora
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: iwlist eth1 scanning ?
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: ctrl+c
<luigi> ok si è fermato
<luigi> 45 packets transmitted, 45 received, 0% packet loss, time 224444ms
<luigi> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 42.986/44.732/56.050/2.381 ms
<WaltzingAlong> si
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: yes
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: if you have wireless you get a list of routers if you rightklick on knetworkmanager
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: yes
<luigi> infatti mi apre il sito ma nn accedo ai messaggi di posta una volta inserita login e pass
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: how do I get them back
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: non so perche' non funziona www.hotmail.com a firefox
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<luigi> ma a te entra?
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : I am back.
<WaltzingAlong> greetings ;D
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.ca/747815
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: remove the lines referring to eth0 and eth1.  (or comment them out with # in front)
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: so a me funziona. prova ancora
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: and then restart knetworkmanager?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: yes
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : I have added my iptables conf to the paste... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41923/
<luigi> ho provato e riprovato ma nn va
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: :(
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: thx aalot
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: i really do not know so much about masquerading with iptables
<JuJuBee> That is  the NAT stuff as I understand it...
<ricercia> does anyone hear know anything about configuring hal?
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: so the logs of squid show nothing about denials?
<X314Z159> so if purging doesnt work, then I'm pretty much fucked yeah?
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: which program?
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: purging should remove the package plus its config files
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : no.  seems nothing is getting  to squid...
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: well.. then installing it should bring everything back again?
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: right installing should extract the files and configs from the deb
<filemover> can anyone help me with my console-setup problem
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: and if it does not?
<ardchoille> filemover: What's the problem?
<WaltzingAlong> !info console-setup | filemover
<ubotu> filemover: console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.16ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 441 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : if  I tail -f /var/log/squid/access.log and then try to browse the web from client, I get no messages in squid
<filemover> i  have console-setup installed but it wont run
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: best to understand how far it got or if any errors were reported. sudo aptitude install <package>
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: and i would suspect you should have, at least as far as you wanted that
<JuJuBee> Correct...
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: and i type that in the run command.. thing?
<filemover> i can run console-setup on a debian distro but i cant run it on Kubuntu for some reason
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: in konsole, preferably
<filemover> I have it installed and reinstalled it to make sure it was up to date
<filemover> im looking thruoght the docs and i cant find a thing
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: i do not think there is a 'console-setup' program then installed from console-setup package
<ardchoille> filemover:  Any error output when you run it from konsole?
<filemover> yes
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: but you probably just want   the effects of  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup   anyway
<filemover> command cant be found :(
<filemover> i tried reconfigure
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: okay, now i have done that.. then what?
<epimeth> installation of beryl on gutsy is the same for feisty
<epimeth> ?
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: which let you pick the keyboard you wanted and such?
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> filemover: or you wanted something else?
<filemover> yes
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: beryl and compiz have recombined already?
<WaltzingAlong> X314Z159: any errors?
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: yes
<X314Z159> WaltzingAlong: oh. nvm, found it working now. tyvm :)
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: shweet
<pizzicato> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<filemover> i only want colour
<filemover> ive got the resolution fixed with vga=791
<filemover> but i used console-setup on debian on a laptop i have and i got colour in links and irssi
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : Any other  ideas on what I can check?  I am desparate...I need my classroom up and running.  This all happened after a power outage yesterday...
<JuJuBee> Hmmm. after setting the browser on client to the web filter (dansguardian port 8080), I can browse...
<JuJuBee> That points to iptables...but the settings are the same as yesterday prior to power outage...
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: no not really but seems you are getting closer
<WaltzingAlong> yeah i do not know what the power outage would have done, but i suppose just about anything JuJuBee
<JuJuBee> Yea, that's the problem...
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: hrm... how do I get the cube to work? beryl was easier :-p
<jarle> Seems like trying to upgrade to gutsy has messed up my database: trying to start adapt manager: "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." and I do not seem to have apt-setup installed on my system...
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: enable rotate cube?
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: where???
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: results of sudo aptitude -f install   please to pastebin
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: in ccsm? advanced desktop settings
<DSlicer> Is it bad when my PC shuts off when the power goes out, considering it's plugged into a UPS
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: okay... found it... but I have a plane, not a cube... its flat instead of cubey :-(
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: maybe someone else knows better. i do not use compiz-fusion with kde
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how to install KDE4 from SVN?
<WaltzingAlong> TheFuzzball: you would need to build it from svn
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: yea, I'm asking at their channel... thanks tho
<emilsedgh> TheFuzzball: http://techbase.kde.org knows
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: http://www.pastebin.ca/747838
<TheFuzzball> WaltzingAlong: do you know how I would install it to /usr/lib/kde4 like the Beta 3 packages?
<jeroen__> Hi
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: Dynamic MMap ran out of room !   add an option to the apt.conf file     kdesu kate /etc/apt/apt.conf       and enter there    APT::Cache-Limit "33554432";           then save the file, try sudo aptitude -f install  again
<WaltzingAlong> TheFuzzball: using the prefix i suppose. check http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<jeroen__> I've got a questio. I've heard something about a 3D interface for ubuntu. WHat's true about this?
 * emilsedgh hears about going to space by ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> jeroen__: you may be referring to compiz-fusion shipping by default with ubuntu 7.10; try !compiz or #ubuntu or #compiz-fusion
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: Does this look safe to do? http://www.pastebin.ca/747844
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: ok so you can cancel that, instead running sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: (or first run sudo aptitude -f install and then run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<visit0r> upgrade to gutsy broke my install... it somehow messed up the partitions and cannot mount home
<visit0r> device-mapper goes crazy
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: What solution do you recon to be the best, I see that "sudo aptitude -f install" would like to remove some of my installed programs...
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: maybe I should just go for "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" directly?
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: sure
<jarle> WaltzingAlong: seems to be working fine so far... thnx!
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : folks at #iptables helped me... Turns out ipforwarding was not enabled for some reason...
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: strange that it would have got turned off; glad it is working
<WaltzingAlong> jarle: great
<JuJuBee> Yea, I dont understand  how it got turned off either...
<JuJuBee> One more thing to add to my list of things I need to write down for next time... :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<visit0r> apt-get remove evms solved the problem, thanks to google
<TimS> !epos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info epos
<ubotu> epos: Text-to-speech system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.37-5 (gutsy), package size 548 kB, installed size 2368 kB
<vti> morning
<ScorpKing> afternoon
<TimS> evening
<vti> Question:  My kde fonts look good.. but how do I change gtk fonts? (too large)
<ScorpKing> in kcontrol i think
<WaltzingAlong> vti: kmenu/system settings/appearance/gtk styles and fontns
<vti> thank you
<DaSkreech> Sourceforge sucks :*(
<JuJuBee> WaltzingAlong : thanks for your help this morning (morning where I am).
<TimS> Ooh the name Kubuntu is up for grabs
<WaltzingAlong> JuJuBee: well sure thing. though your own intuition and squid's access log helped too; :p
<werty> good morning to room
 * Jucato feels the room shift and wave back
<werty> if install kubuntu from ubuntu but after a while change my mind can i get rid of ubuntu?
<werty> :)
<Jucato> yes
<werty> how?
<Jucato> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php see the Pure KDE and Pure GNOME guides
 * genii sips a coffee
 * Jucato sips a cup
 * Jucato munches it rather
<stdin> Jucato: haven't you seen !purekde ?
<genii> heh :)
<Jucato> ubotu: tell Jucato about purekde
<Jucato> bleh
<werty> about firefox vs konqueror what do you think/
<werty> ?
<Jucato> !best | werty
<ubotu> werty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<stdin> try both, see what you like
<genii> werty: I like Konqueror for a file browser. Firefox not so much
<Jucato> my personal opinion would be....
 * WaltzingAlong has not thought much of firefox as a file browser either
<Jucato> "try both, see what you like" and use what you need or fits your situation
<genii> WaltzingAlong: :)
<Shapeshifter> How can I get konqueror to remeber my last setup (tree, panes) & location?
<Jucato> you definitely haven't tried it on *dows...
<Jucato> Shapeshifter: Settings -> Save View Profile
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: But it can't just remember the state it had when I closed it last time??
<Jucato> well...
<Jucato> actually...
<Jucato> (it can, but Kubuntu's modification of the Konqueror menus kinda make it difficult to do)
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: I'm on gnome, only using Konqueror
<ricercia> i tend to find firefox has better site compatibilkty due to it's popularity
<Jucato> Shapeshifter: but Kubuntu's Konqueror right?
<Lacrymology> kde stopped starting.... I get to the kdm screen, enter username and password and then blackscreen and back to the username-password window again
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: Well I'm not sure, I just did apt-get install konqueror and it installed a bunch of dependencies.
<vti> I much prefer konqueror to firefox any day.. but yes.. some sites work better in firefox.  there is an "open with firefox" menu item in konqueror if you come across a page like that, but it is pretty rare.
<bottiger> If I want to install GIMP 2.4 - should I grap the Debian-package or compile it from the source?
<Jucato> Shapeshifter: yep. if you're on Ubuntu, then that;s the case
<bottiger> http://next.gimp.org/unix/
<bottiger> (ubuntu dosn't have it in their repository yet)
 * Jucato would probably compile from source rather than get a package made specifically for Debian....
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: So getting a normal Konqueror would be to complicated I guess
<[ifr0g]> hi, When i play anything with mplayer i get a blueseen..
<Jucato> Shapeshifter: not too complicated: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<[ifr0g]> and only can hear the sound.
<[ifr0g]> ???
<Lacrymology> I notice the nVidia splash screen disapeared but changing the driver to "nv" didn't help
<WaltzingAlong> !info gimp | bottiger
<ubotu> bottiger: gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 3800 kB, installed size 10476 kB
<Lacrymology> anyone?
<[ifr0g]> sorry a green scrabled screen
<WaltzingAlong> Lacrymology: the nvidia splash screen would work only with the nvidia driver and when the option to not show it is missing
<ricercia> Lacrymology: nv is the open-source driver (no splash) if u want to use offical nvidia driver use nvidia
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: yes - that's RC3 - over a month old :)
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: luckily not always is age such a bad thing, otherwise i may be tossed out on the street now, being at least 300 months old
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: weird rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror': No such file or directory
<Jucato> Shapeshifter: weird indeed....
<Shapeshifter> but Konqueror ist still the same. where should I be able to configure that "remember" thing?
<Jucato> in the Settings menu -> Save View Change per Folder
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: but you are missing the point :P 2.4 Final is out - I want to test it
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: mh, it's greyd out
<Jucato> restart Konqueror
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: perhaps build it from source or find an ubuntu specific build (ymmv with the for debian build)
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: did so
<Jucato> weird...
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: mh, now it worked... Had to change the current folder.
<Shapeshifter> Jucato: But it's still not working. I mean I would like Konqueror to be the same when I open it as it was when I closed it, say 5 minutes ago, or 4 months. It should just open the location I was last time and the view there. save per folder sounds like it remembers layouts for folders, that's not really what I mean
<WaltzingAlong> Shapeshifter: kind of a 'session' to be restored from where you last were, like opera can do or kde with open windows
<Shapeshifter> WaltzingAlong: Yes exactly, firefox can do it as well. Even Windows XP can do it with opened windows when it was shutdown ^^
<WaltzingAlong> Shapeshifter: i do not know of that feature in konqueror or how to enable it if it is there
<Lacrymology> hey, is there any known issues with the last updates? KDE won't start..
<Lacrymology> now I've been able to run it in "failsafe" which gives me an x-term and nothing else
<adaran> i upgraded to gutsy and my video drivers should be AIGLX enabled. what's the "proper" way to enable desktop effects (compiz fusion?)
<carbon_monoxide> hello mates
<ScorpKing> in timezones - does UTC = GMT?
<jpatrick> yep
<ScorpKing> ah ok. ty
<carbon_monoxide> does compiz bundled with Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon?
<Jucato> !compiz | carbon_monoxide
<ubotu> carbon_monoxide: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<[ifr0g]> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> FAQ #1 strikes again! :)
<carbon_monoxide> thx Jucato
<carbon_monoxide> anyone is experiencing Compiz on Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<carbon_monoxide> ?
<[ifr0g]> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eindbaas> Hi! I want to install the newest version of xserver-xorg-video-intel, as the one in feisty-security is not working with my video card, I'm a bit confused as to what sources i should add to sources.list to get the newest release.
<werty> where can i find a player for .3gp video files
<werty> ?
<ScorpKing> werty: vlc plays it but i don't get sound. some phone can be set to record mp4
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  :)
<werty> i have one w300i..?
<ScorpKing> phones*
<carbon_monoxide> hey BluesKay
<werty> sony ericsson
<carbon_monoxide> opps, BluesKaj
<[ifr0g]> Why is the extracodecs package missing ?
<Kamaz> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi carbon_monoxide
<Kamaz> I have problems with Kubuntu 7.10 installation on my compaq laptop
<BluesKaj> !hi  | Kamaz
<ubotu> Kamaz: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ScorpKing> werty: not sure. google around. i have a motorola v360v and it's quite programmeble. ;)
<Kamaz> ubotu: thanks :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Kamaz, state your problem , maybe someone can help ...ubotu is a bot btw
<Kamaz> The problem as i think in my brodcom wifi. in the begining of the installation process kubuntu hangs.
<ScorpKing> konversation seems to be loafing today. after a little while i get lag and then it just kicks me off. (498ms lag atm) what could cause that?
<genii> ScorpKing: Try a tracepath to see if you have some horribly slow servers in between
<ScorpKing> will do. ty genii. :D
<BluesKaj> !info broadcom
<ubotu> Package broadcom does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> BluesKaj: bmcXXX module missing for your wireless?
<trappist> anybody have a recommendation for a fully pseudo-transparent, borderless console app?
<Kamaz> yes, i see something like bmcxxx module missing in the log
<trappist> I used to use Eterm and mrxvt, but they're both giving me problems
<ScorpKing> Kamaz: what is the missing module called?
<Kamaz> let me start installation, i check what exectly happens
<ScorpKing> Kamaz: look at this as well - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<blendtux> anybody tried already the gimp in gutsy gibbon ??
<trappist> blendtux: just now, yes
<genii> blendtux: Seems to work fine for me.
 * ScorpKing is away for now...
<blendtux> oke what happes if you do file --> new
<Kamaz> how can i run installation not in graphic mode?
<genii> Kamaz: Install from the alternate CD
<boris_> i have problem upgading kubunt on 7.10
<kaminix> Sweet, is this kdelibs4c2a I'm getting via apt the Kopete bugfix going live? :)
<Kamaz> when i press 'Esc' in the installation menu (on boot up) it leave graphic mode and display 'boot:' - if it possible to disable installation of wifi module on this step?
<posingaspopular> when i click on Adept for updates, I get a 'database locked' error. If I click 'yes' to try and resolve the issue, adept crashes. anyone seen this before
<posingaspopular> boris_: you have troubles updating packages or upgrading to 7.10
<Jucato> posingaspopular: how are you starting Adept? from the system tray icon? from the menu?
<bentob0x> is there features about drivers, safe-mode restart etc on 7.10 that are in ubuntu but not in kubuntu?
<bascule> posingaspopular: yeah I've seen it
<bascule> !locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Jucato> !aptlock
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bascule> thanks Jucato
 * Jucato is more interested in the error though...
<posingaspopular> Jucato: from the ... task bar? the one at the bottom.
<n8k99> bentob0x:  they have gnome
<Jucato> posingaspopular: ah system tray icon
<bentob0x> yes but what about that safe-mode restart when your drivers aren't proprely setup?  Is that gnome-specific or simply a new feature in the distro?
<posingaspopular> Jucato: thanks, i'll play around with this after the biggie
<bascule> bentob0x: it's a feature that has been in *nix systems for ages, ubuntu just made it a boot manager option
<Jucato> !aptlock | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> posingaspopular: although I'm quite interested because that option to resolve the problem is new
<Jucato> that popup I mean
<posingaspopular> okay coolthanksbye
<bentob0x> k thx bascule and n8k99
<Kamaz> genii: look, in installation process i have error: bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed. and installation stops. is it possible to add some istallation parameter that can bypass the broadcom driver installation>
<kroynos> is there a tutorial on making your desktop into a Cube. right now i can just turn my desktop into a 360 degree turn
<jerbear> can someone direct me to a fully compatible sound card? my audigy card is giving me headaches trying to make it work with kmix
<arash> kroynos, that sounds like beryl related...
<ScorpKing> Kamaz: how to fix it is in that link i gave you.
<kroynos> beryl and compiz has merged
<ScorpKing> Kamaz: i have the same card btw.
<luigi> riuscite a vedere le web cam in internet?
<arash> kroynos , havec you checked !effects ?
<kroynos> you know arash you are right let me look there
<luigi>  riuscite a vedere le web cam in internet?
<arash> luigi , what language do you speak?
<arash> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arash> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<luigi> italian
<Jucato> !it | luigi
<ubotu> luigi: please see above
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: miscusi ma aqui parliamo inglese
<genii> Kamaz: This is during Gutsy install it chokes on no bcm43xx firmware?
<hellohello>  Cheers everyone !
<WaltzingAlong> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ScorpKing> g2g. cheers ppl. bbl
<luigi__22> ciao
<luigi__22> vi apre http://www.livejasmin.com/freechat.php?performerid=asianSexSiren&tags=girl+age_18_22
<luigi__22> ?
<Jucato> !it | luigi__22
<ubotu> luigi__22: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<evil-rhino> hi...er...so i've been running gutsy for a few weeks now. i just updated adept-manager, and it announced to me that there is a new distribution, and it launched the update tool... what gives??
<Jucato> do not spam, and no illegal/illicit things
<Jucato> evil-rhino: known bug
<evil-rhino> oh, ok, it freaked me out :) should've checked i suppose.
<WaltzingAlong> evil-rhino: fixed in gutsy-proposed (pre-release) if you wish to enable it. otherwise, ignore for now
<evil-rhino> thanks WaltzingAlong, Jucato.
<xsacha> hi. i was wondering if there is some meta-package for building packages in kubuntu? like there is build-essentials for compiling. looking for something that contains debhelper, dpkg-dev and all that
<genii> Kamaz: If not an install but on a running system already, you can boot to Recovery, do: ndiswrapper -l     to list the modules it knows about, then ndiswrapper -e <drivername>   and then do a reboot to normal kernel
<Jucato> xsacha: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Jucato> xsacha: you might want to look at the logs of yesterday's Open Week too
<xsacha> thanks Jucato
<Hamra> is there any better compression and archiving tool than ARK? something with more features like WinRAR?
<xsacha> tar ?
<Jucato> Hamra: you can probably use rar on the command line for those more features...
<Vermux> who can help with installing codecs?
<Hamra> preferably with a GUI
<Jucato> sucky as it is, Ark is probably the best around...
<xsacha> doesnt ark use tar?
<Jucato> it uses many backends
<elite_101> hey
<xsacha> it should be fine
<Vermux> Jucato: http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas/all/
<Jucato> Vermux: ?
<Vermux> have no idea what to do next
<Vermux> Jucato: I have no idea what to do next, how do I install the codecs?
<poison--> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<genii> Vermux: Did you just add that seveas repo to your sources.list?
<Jucato> Vermux: the instructions should be thre
<werty> i want to add to the windows default button for start.. the kde's start is that possible?
<genii> Jucato: Ah, nice :)
<Vermux> Jucato: where? I want to install w32codecs
<genii> !helpersnack | jucato
<ubotu> jucato: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Jucato> !w32codecs | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<poison--> lmao
<Jucato> genii: thanks. but I said, "should be"... not really sure that it is :P
<Jucato> there
<werty> ?
<poison--> ntfs support on gutsy rocks
<Jucato> werty: I forgot how, but it is possible. but with a big disadvantage
<Yammeh> It worked on feisty the same, didn't it?
<root__> good day
<root__> name CYREX
<werty> jucato:disadvantage?
<Jucato> CYREX: you're still root, and shouldn't go online as root :D
<CYREX> yeah i know
<CYREX> wanted to ask some things
<Vermux> genii: how do I add them to the sources list?
<Jucato> werty: you see, right now, Linux/KDE treats the Win key as a modifier key, just like Ctrl and Alt. you can use it with any regular key or with another modifier key and another regular key.
<Jucato> werty: meaning, you can use Win+A-Z,1-3, etc
<tysonsw> Hello
<tysonsw> How can I start emerald?
<werty> oh i see ..ok
<werty> jucato:ok :)
<Jucato> werty: but if you so choose to just bind the Win key to just launch the menu, that Win key  will be used for that purpose only. just Win, no Win+something
<Jucato> werty: but I'm not 100% sure, there might be a way to still have both of best worlds...you'll just have to google for it :P
<werty> jucato:i guess i'll stick with the default way
<jerbear> is there any alternative to kmix? it doesn't seem to like my card
<Jucato> werty: btw, have you tried Katapult?
<genii> Vermux: You open the file /etc/apt/sources.list with admin privelege so you can save it. Usually alt-f2 then kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list   works for this. then you add ad the bottom of the file a line with deb followed by the url you want to add as a repository. then you save it. then you open your package manager and it should update the list and give you options to install whatever is in the new repo as well as the ones you
<genii> already had.
<tysonsw> How can I start emerald?
<werty> not yet..
<Jucato> werty: press Alt+Space now. then type in a name of an app
<Yammeh> How do I use grep to retrieve everything that isn't what I state?
<CYREX> about wifi, i have 3 wifi here that all have same problem, i checked the forums for both ubuntu and kubuntu and did i think 4 tutorials about how some people got their wifi working, i had no luck, my wifi cards are an Advantek Network Card with Chipset RTL8185l, a CNET CWP-854 with chipset rt2561st and a NEXXT wifi card with chipset 88w8335. Another problem is that i cant have any wifi installed on the computer with using the livecd to install kubuntu because
<CYREX> it will get freeze before running the kde
<Jucato> Yammeh: grep -v "pattern"
<Yammeh> thanks :)
<werty> jucato:i showed the logo of kutapelt but no field to fullfill..
<genii> vermux: So in your case you want to add:  deb http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas feisty-seveas all
<tysonsw> How can I start emerald?
<Jucato> werty: just start typing. there's no field to type in
<genii> tyson: alt-f2 then: emerald --replace
<MGTech> Hi all, I have a little problem with grub. When I try to boot my new Kubuntu system "GRUB" is written on the screen after startup, but i don't get in the menu.
<Vermux> genii: it doesnt say "seveas all in the example, r u sure?
<genii> Vermux: 1 moment and I'll copy/paste it from my own sources.list
<xsacha> Jucato: what am i missing? http://pastebin.ca/748000
<genii> Vermux: i'm using one of the seveas mirrors, the url is different, but:  deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas feisty-seveas all
<Jucato> xsacha: what command did you use?
<xsacha> sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/7.10
<Jucato> xsacha: oh that I don't know :(
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: bash ./ati
<xsacha> that makes a difference?
<xsacha> nup
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: na it was already running (just looked at the post now)
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: otherwise you could use fakeroot perhaps
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: sudo gnome-terminal and run whole thing in that?
<xsacha> still get the permission denied in a sudo konsole
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: no. have you done this before? you probably need a few packages: module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic
<xsacha> naah havent messed with packages before
<xsacha> building them
<genii> Vermux: As a sidenote... the deb part tells it that site has packages in debian format, then the url is self explanatory. the part after the url is the distribution you want files for. the third pard is what specific part of the repo to look in
<Vermux> genii: no what to I do in order to watch embeded videos in web sites?
<Vermux> genii: thanks for the elaboration
<genii> Vermux: Depends on the video format.
<Jucato> xsacha: not sure if that's the best way to make .deb packages. if you need more help, try #ubuntu-motu
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: running the ati bin to build packages
<xsacha> is there an alternative?
<Vermux> genii: WMA or windows media player firefox plugin
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: just use the one available in the ubuntu repositories
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | xsacha
<ubotu> xsacha: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: oh it's in repos already? ok
<Vermux> genii: CUPlayer.xpi
<genii> Vermux: Thats a firefox plugin
<Vermux> genii: I c that I have the w32 codects already installed, but still I cant watch videos
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<genii> Vermux: WaltzingAlong just gave you a good lead
<[ifr0g]> When mplaying an avi i get a green screen and this ---> http://pastebin.com/m355b157f                           ...HELP !!
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: mmm the repo says 8.37
<BluesKaj> Vermux, flashplugin-nonfree
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: yeah may not be lastest
<genii> work, Away From Keyboard a few minutes
<xsacha> just need this specific version: 8.42
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: then you may wish to use the ati bin to build a deb package as you were doing
<xsacha> ok and that error?
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: it may be that you need the devtools i mentioned
<Vermux> genii: mozilla mplayer is not in the lsit
<xsacha> i have the ones you listed. when i used fakeroot, it told me: fakeroot: nested operation not yet supported
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | xsacha, explains how to install via the repos or build your own from the ati bin download
<ubotu> xsacha, explains how to install via the repos or build your own from the ati bin download: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<taylan> hi all
<Vermux> BluesKaj: I have it installed already
<taylan> I am using kubnutu(gutsy) I created A new EXT3 partition(dev/sdb4) and I could not access
<WaltzingAlong> taylan: continue. what have you tried? how did you create it?
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: i followed those instructions... then i came here
<taylan> I used gparted live cd and resized the native ext3 partition.
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: which command did you use with fakeroot?
<xsacha> same one without the sudo and bash but with a ./ instead
<contrast83> Anyone know if Checkinstall can make a package for something that uses setup.py to install rather than make install?
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: and you had the same error?
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: no, i got: fakeroot: nested operation not yet supported
<WaltzingAlong> ok and without fakeroot and without sudo? xsacha
<qrawl> Amarok wont load anymore.  anyone have any ideas how to fix it
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: same error
<genii> Vermux: in konsole:    sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer           then in Firefox, extension https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/446
 * genii sips a coffee
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: i do not know but it is not a kubuntu specific issue.
<xsacha> hmm ok, debian too?
<cyrex> ok i downloaded the new cnew wifi drivers and am ok now
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: perhaps you could check http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<bottiger> hmm - I upgraded to gutsy, and now my K-menu is dead :) any suggestions?
<cyrex> where can i post for people that might have the cnet wifi card so they too can fix it
<carbon_monoxide> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> bottiger: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker
<xsacha> mmm i give up
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: that page i just sent walks you through it
<bottiger> genii: hmm - okey. But appart from the K-menu doesn't show up when I click the K, kicker works fine
<genii> cyrex: Perhaps on the ubuntu wiki
<xsacha> and it still doesnt work
<genii> bottiger: You could delete the ~/.kde  dir and it will re-create with default values next load
<WaltzingAlong> in a way i am glad, it becomes a learning opportunity; so you followed the instructions at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<xsacha> thats the exact same method i used. same way as other page you gave me before too
<bottiger> genii: my whole .kde? no way, then I rather live without the K-menu :P
<cyrex> i though the ubuntu wiki was private?
<xsacha> install the building packages and then run the --buildpkg option on the binary. same deal
<Daisuke_Laptop> bottiger: you missed the last part - it will re-create with default values :)
<bottiger> Daisuke_Laptop: I didn't miss that part:)
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: i guess my point is just that this a known working solution
<genii> bottiger: LOL, well, it's an option. I'd try the kicker reinstall first tho
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, then a lot of custom configuration :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> there was a repo for commercial software (opera, skype, etc)...  does it not exist for gutsy (yet)?
<xsacha> thats the only way to install it. i have a stock gutsy clean install. guess im stuffed
<xsacha> <-- given up :P
<bottiger> genii: well - reinstalling it did the trick :)
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: also you can just have the installer install it rather than making a package
<xsacha> well yeah but i think i'll be uninstalling it -- not sure yet
<genii> bottiger: good
<WaltzingAlong> first reaction: system is broken (fault of others); after some realization later: oops, guess i typed it wrong (ie my fault)
<xsacha> copy/paste ftw
<Daisuke_Laptop> WaltzingAlong: that seems to be a common train of thought for new linux users :)
<genii> bottiger: There is a manual way also, described here: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552525
<genii> Just for general info
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Laptop: in my experience is it more general than just new gnu/linux users
<Daisuke_Laptop> the reason i say new is that an experienced user generally doesn't blame others for a broken system, knowing it's likely something he did
<xsacha> WaltzingAlong: is it hard to uninstall if i dont use a package. or.. can i risk it?
<WaltzingAlong> xsacha: then the package managers cannot help you, sure; though certainly it is possible to remove; about risking it, you were the one wanting v8.42 rather than the repos 8.37
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm guessing this is about ati drivers?
<xsacha> the repos 8.37 doesnt work for me
<cyrex> where can i get this repos you are talking about
<Daisuke_Laptop> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Vermux> genii: xine doesnt work fine with the wma, neither firefox plugin to watch web site video.
<jjj__> can i install kubuntu on fat32?
<xsacha> the reason i wanted the package was so i could easily have a sneak peak at 8.42.. see if it fixes my problem. if not, go back to radeon
<genii> Vermux: You need the proper codecs for the player to use.
<WaltzingAlong> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<skysee> Bonjour
<jjj__> can i install kubuntu on fat32?
<stamen> hi, I have 2 questions
<ice9__> trying to upgade to 7.10 using adept manager but the software sources window doesn't come up
<skysee> Ya t'il une personne parlant francais pour résoudre mon problème
<stamen> 1. Why I can't change my login manager?
<ice9__> am I missing something
<Asteron> je parle un peu de francais
<xsacha> i guess ill wait for a distro's livecd that includes 8.42 or something
<Vermux> genii: xine doesnt work well. the mosue operation stuck
<Jucato> !fr | Asteron
<ubotu> Asteron: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stamen> When I tryed to change it it ugl with logo of KDE
<Jucato> ice9__: please install software-properties-kde
<stamen> and now I can't restore it
<jjj__> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<stamen> 2. Why after trying to aply version upgrade from adept, the upgrader crashesh every time
<Daisuke_Laptop> why are people so impatient about getting the latest unstable bleeding edge ati driver?
<ackbahr> Hi! Feisty Fawn here. When I unplug my laptop from its power source, it sometimes goes to "suspend"; no setting specifies this, and I don't want it of course! Could someone help me?
<Daisuke_Laptop> they will hit the repos, be patient.
<genii> Vermux: About xine I don't know, i do not use it much. But usually each player needs it's own codec pack etc.
<Jucato> !openweek
<ubotu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<boyet> gudday guys need help for my kopete is there any available help for my webcam?
<mikkael> is qtcurve from the repos broken for gutsy ?
<mikkael> boyet, whats your cam ?
<boyet> at4
<boyet> a4t
<carbon_monoxide> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> Vermux: You could try installing package libxine-extracodecs
<genii> Jucato: i hear Shuttleworth is going to be in #ubuntu-classroom in a little while for open Q&A
<Jucato> he will be
<genii> Cool
<Daisuke_Laptop> neat
<Daisuke_Laptop> hope i'm around for that one
<Jucato> please see the rules in the OpenWeek wiki if you want to join.thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> Jucato: been there for a couple sessions already :)
<Jucato> Daisuke_Laptop: that wasn't for you
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh
<boyet> <mikkael>a4tech i hav switch to this ch maybe some easy help is available though i found it from ubuntu but cannot compile yet
<poison--> hi guys
<poison--> any ideas why my numeric keyboard stop working?
<jjj__> press numlock and youll be fine...
<mikkael> boyet: ive never heard of that cam, so it doesnt work out-of-the box with kopete ?
<kroynos> what is a <super> in compiz termology
<harald_> hmm could it be subversion was compiled without ssl support? :-/
<boyet> <mikkael> previously it works but when i reformatted my hard disk doing dual boot it never now..though it detected it has power
<Yammeh> 79.95 euro
<Yammeh> 114usd
<Yammeh> oops sorry wrong channel
<mikkael> boyet: the spca5xx driver should work for this cam
<mikkael> boyet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasA4Tech
<Vermux> how do I update xine?
<boyet> <mikkael of course but the problem is im new in ubuntu and is there any .deb for this driver?
<mikkael> boyet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<jjj__> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjj__> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<boyet> <mikkael>maybe ill try it first then ill be back for some more questions tnx very much
<phiras> How can I enable 3d desktop effects on my Gusty Kubuntu ?
<ice9__> trying to upgade to 7.10 using adept manager but the software sources window doesn't come up
<ice9__> am i missing something
<ice9__> anyone
<wezza> hi, somehow I have a DNS problem, I've use madwifi/wpasupplicant and i can ping google, but i cant browse?
<sam64> !number
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about number - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sam64> how do you make multi didget numbers come after single didgets?
<xsacha> huh?
<sam64> in file browsing I mean
<sam64> by default 10 comes before 01
<xsacha> 0 is a large number
<sam64> actually no, 10 will come before 1, but 01. I could change that, but I have a list that goes into the hundrens
<sam64> sorry for my bad spelling, I am American =P
<sam64> I can make all my music have 2 didgets, but I have a very long list of chord sheets, and I dont want to have [002]
<benoyst> hello guys
<MGalaxy> hello, what is differnece between normal Kubuntu and ALTERNATE Kubuntu ?
<sam64> I remember setting it to order them like that back in breezy though
<sam64> MGalaxy: I chose alternate assuming it was a live cd
<Jucato> MGalaxy: "normal" Kubuntu = Desktop CD is a Live CD + basic graphical installer
<Jucato> Alternate Install CD = text based installer with more options (no live cd)
<sam64> maybe it wasnt alternate I took then
<sam64> I thought it was :\
<MGalaxy> thx all
<carbon_monoxide> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 going to be in hardy
<Jucato> no
<atlfalcons866> why
<atlfalcons866> kde4 will be released in december
<xsacha> have you had a look at kde4?
<Jucato> because hardy is an LTS release. we will be using super stable software
<atlfalcons866> =(
<xsacha> it's not the sort of thing they want in a long term ubuntu
<xsacha> maybe 4.1 or 4.2 will be better
<Jucato> kde 4.0 does not promise to meet that requirement.
<atlfalcons866> then why is the latest gnome in every new release
<xsacha> it'll definitely be in the repos though (as it is in kubuntu gutsy). and you can run it is a nested x server if you want to test it before taking the plunge
<Jucato> atlfalcons866: you're comparing a jump from GNOME 2.18 to 2.20 to a jump from KDE 3.5.8 to KDE 4.0
<xsacha> atlfalcons866: the newest kde is also in every new release. i.e. 3.5.7 3.5.8 ...
<Jucato> kinda big jump
<atlfalcons866> I dont want to risk breaking my kubuntu install and waiting 4 hours to upgrade from edgy to feisty to gutsy
<ubuntu__> espanha??
<xsacha> also, when gnome 3.0 is released. it would probably be 10x stabler in alpha than kde4 is right now in beta 3
<Jucato> !es | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<atlfalcons866> gnome is annoying and too simple
<sam64> you cant do anything in gnome.. its like clay vs a rock
<atlfalcons866> is 512mb ram enough to run kde4
<xsacha> atlfalcons866: yes
<Jucato> sure. but not right now
<xsacha> oh, well, right now it has all the debug code to slow it down.
<Jucato> most builds are built w/ debugging info (making it slower)
<atlfalcons866> is that still a lot these days
<xsacha> 512 is still a lot in linux
<atlfalcons866> in windows vista its like having 32mb ram
<xsacha> atlfalcons866: kde4 is meant to use less RAM than kde3 (because Qt4 is less of a memory hog?). not sure how it will turn out though
<atlfalcons866> ok
<xsacha> wont know until release. (if they remove debug code for release ;) they might want to leave it in)
<atlfalcons866> i love how kubuntu is released twice a year windows only gets new releases twice a year
<Riddell> ** Ask Mark (Shuttleworth) now for Ubuntu Open Week in #ubuntu-classroom
<jarle> trying to boot after upgrade to gutsy I keep getting a lot of "device-mapper: table: 254:4: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed." This keeps scrolling over the screen in all my tty's!
<xsacha> twice a year? cool
<atlfalcons866> i meant windows gets 2 new releases twice a decade
<xsacha> as in xp,vista,7 or xp,server,server,vista,server,server,7?
<sam64> actually it does get small update about twice a year
<xsacha> there's big gap between releases for xp and vista
<jarle> I had to boot into failsafe and can't start firefox to google for a solution so please anybody help me...
<xsacha> oh you mean SPs
<atlfalcons866> jarle: in failsafe mode you cant run graphical programs
<sam64> no - service packs get released about every 2 years
<sam64> and usually do more bad than good
<jarle> atlfalcon: I succeeded in starting xchat..
<brauerle> Are there any known problems on upgrading from feisty to gutsy gibbon?
 * jarle has run into several...
<BluesKaj> brauerle, depends on your graphics card as one example
<sinusoidale> ciao :)
<amigrave> when I try to upgrade to feisty via "Version Upgrade" I follow instructions to a dialog box where I can click on "Start Upgrade" button. THen the dialog box closes and nothing happens after that. Is there a logfile somewhere so I can check why it fails to upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> brauerle, my ati card doesn't do google earth as well as it did on feisty
<poison----> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<brauerle> BluesKaj: but KDE works furthermore?
<BluesKaj> brauerle, KDE works fine, yes
<brauerle> Whats the better way for dist-upgrade? apt-get or aptitude?
<brauerle> or adept?
<poison----> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<patrick_> hallo jemand da der deutsch spricht ???
<BluesKaj> adept should work ok , depends on your repos
<brauerle> BluesKaj: Well, I use the standard repos, so I only have to replace feisty with gutsy in sources.list?
<patrick_> GERMAN ???
<brauerle> patrick_: hier
<Jucato> !de | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> brauerle, adept will do that by default, AFAIK if you use the dist-upgrade option
<patrick_> hab gerade große kopfschmerzen kann mir jemand helfen ? Kann nicht auf NTFS PArtitionen zugreifen..
<BluesKaj> !de | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<vbgunz> anyone know what could prevent some contacts in an ldif file from being imported into kontact?
<brauerle> BluesKaj: thx
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, I got that same error , but it still imported the file ...check the address book again
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I did, I do not see some contacts. i exported these contacts from thunderbird :/
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, import the t-bird addressbook to your /home/usr file first then into kmail from there
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: not sure what you mean there :(
<vbgunz> I exported my thunderbird contacts to my desktop
<vbgunz> I then imported the ldif file thunderbird made into kontact
<vbgunz> kontact got a bunch of imports but I do not see some contacts... some are just not getting imported :/
<vbgunz> if they're there, I am not seeing them :|
<nico_> hello
<stamen> hi
<stamen> is it normal to be so buggy the log in manager in 7.10?
<stamen> I have changed the theme with kdmtheme and now the log in is by default (with the KDE logo)
<stamen> without background
<mefisto__> vbgunz: look at the ldif file and see if there's anything about the missing contacts that is different. eg are there some blank fields in the missing contacts
<stamen> how to fix it
<edenbeast> #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<edenbeast> oops sorry :-/
<vbgunz> mefisto__: yeah, I checked out the ldif, don't see nothing unusual, will check again
<vbgunz> yeah, I cannot figure it out :(
<mefisto__> is it a specific thunderbird import, or generic ldif import?
<poison----> i guet image corruption while playing dvds or mpeg
<vbgunz> mefisto__: I exported directly from thunderbird
<Zigonick> I got Kubuntu and the Ubuntu install cd, is there a way to get all the apps off the ubuntu cd installed? Seems like it comes with more (IE Firefox, as am on dailup so downloading all them apps would be really slow)
<mefisto__> vbgunz: yes but is the import specially for thunderbird addressbook, or any ldif?
<RCG1984> hello all, I need some sort of http plugin inorder to run shoutcast streams on any media client.  Does anyone know what plugin the programs are refering too?
<taylan> Hi all I have kubuntu gutsy and I am looking for a partion imaging tool do you know a program with a gui
<vbgunz> mefisto__: not sure. the thunderbird file that was exported is in ldif format. thunderbird doesn't offer any more options that that :(
<vbgunz> and kontact cannot import directly from thunderbird format
<mefisto__> vbgunz: so contact has a "import ldif" or "import thunderbird ldif" ?
<RCG1984> taylan: take a look at QTparted
<taylan> thx
<RCG1984> n/p
<vbgunz> mefisto__: kontact has nothing to do with thunderbird. ldif and several other formats but nothing thunderbird... ant thunderbird offers no option to export in any format except for ldif
<vbgunz> looking at the raw ldif file, i can see nothing wrong with the contacts that were not imported
<mefisto__> vbgunz: I think thunderbird also exports .csv and .txt formats
<brauerle> when apt donloads packages and unzips them - to which folder will these packages been unzipped? Is it /tmp?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz,  ldif works on kmail
<vbgunz> this is the latest contact as per gutsy
<vbgunz> kontact*
<vbgunz> thunderbird addressbook offers no options to export in any other format :(
<mefisto__> vbgunz: mine does .csv and .txt as well as .ldif
<ksivaji> brauerle /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Jucato> brauerle: I don't think it unzips them to tmp
<vbgunz> mefisto__: you're right, I missed that
<ksivaji> Jucato hi
<Jucato> hi
<vbgunz> mefisto__: I'll try csv
<Jucato> they are installed directly to the directories
<vbgunz> damn... csv sucks
<BluesKaj> I don't get it vbgunz ? ...I was able to import the t-bird addressbook file as a ldif option
<vbgunz> me too... some contacts just did not get imported
<vbgunz> although I see them in the ldif file
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, have you tried exporting the file to your/home file then importing from there to kontact/kmail
<vbgunz> I exported to ~/Desktop
<vbgunz> am currently mapping the csv file
<vbgunz> I think I got it. the contacts that did not import, were contacts that only had an email address. nothing else.
<atlfalcons866> is there a faster filesystem than ext3?
<fkm> Is here someone who _likes_ Dolphin?
<fkm> And I'm talking about the Dolphin from Kubuntu Gutsy. Not the one from KDE4!
<atlfalcons866> fkm: dolphin is buggy
<fkm> That may be. But after googlin' I couldn't find someone posting who actually likes and uses Dolphin. Just people who say that there are people who like it...
<atlfalcons866> konqueror is way better atm
<mefisto__> I like dolphin
<fkm> So I'm eager to find someone who actually likes Dolphin
<Firetech> hmm. When I hold my mouse over the clock in kicker (with "mouse over effects" enabled), kicker suddenly starts to use 100% CPU and doesn't update the "tool tip", which it did before. (also, kicker updates begin to lag a bit.) Only me? What can be the cause?
<fkm> That's a start :D mefisto__, Do you use Dolphin from Gutsy or KDE4?
<CapaH> Question, I am now running -- apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (from ubuntu) --- my question is, does Kubuntu have Compiz enabled by default or is there additional setup I have to do?
<mefisto__> fkm: I'm still using feisty. I'm using d3lphin atm, slightly improved dolphin
<fkm> Firetech, I don't have this problem here on Kubuntu Feisty. Give me a minute and I'll tell you how it's behaving on the Laptop with Kubuntu Gutsy
<fkm> mefisto__, Ok. I'll give d3lphin a try :) Thank you :)
<mefisto__> fkm: it's not that different. It has 2 sidebars, and is a little less buggy
<Firetech> fkm: I've got two computers with gutsy, haven't tried/noticed it on the other one. However, in feisty and before, all it did on this computer was to increase the CPU usage a little bit (it's a bad computer)...
<fkm> mefisto__, Well. I'll go great lengths to prove myself that my oppinion about Dolphin is wrong as I - at first - wasn't a fan of Konqueror and now I'm loving it :D
<Firetech> mefisto__: as far as I know, the dolphin in gutsy is actually a renamed d3lphin :S
<fkm> Firetech, On Gutsy aswell as Feisty the tooltip is updated (activated the seconds for that) and the CPU rests at about 2%
<mefisto__> Firetech: I think you're right, just a newer dolphin for feisty
<fabio_elio_tonti> is this the place to ask stupid questions?
<fkm> fabio_elio_tonti, There are (almost) no stupid questions
<mefisto__> stupid kubuntu questions
<fkm> :)
<Firetech> fkm: as I thought... what can be the cause? I don't run Compiz, and all the other tool tips animate fine.
<vbgunz> this is quite frustrating. konqueror cannot find http://vim.org but it can find http://www.vim.org
<vbgunz> why?
<coreymon77> vbgunz: why not use firefox?
<fabio_elio_tonti> thanks
<fabio_elio_tonti> I know
<Firetech> vbgunz: that's why I use Firefox/Vimperator ;)
<fabio_elio_tonti> but you know what I mean
<fkm> Firetech, I got no idea, sorry. But if I stumble upon a solution. I'll let you know
<Firetech> fkm: thanks :)
<fabio_elio_tonti> so I've heard that ubuntu's got a gui to configure xorg.conf (especially for dual screens)
<vbgunz> coreymon77: I don't know. I do use it for things like the web developer toolbar and firebug but other than that, I use konqueror
<vbgunz> Firetech: vimperator?
<fabio_elio_tonti> does that work with kubuntu too?
<Firetech> vbgunz: http://vimperator.mozdev.org
<fabio_elio_tonti> anyone?
<Firetech> fabio_elio_tonti: kubuntu has it's own xorg config
<fkm> Well. There are the "Display Settings" that modify the xorg.conf.
<fkm> But I don't trust these applications
<Firetech> "Monitor and display" in System Settings
<fkm> I rather modify the file myself. Gives me much cleaner results too ;)
<vbgunz> Firetech: heh, thats going a lil far :)
<Firetech> vbgunz: nah, I'm still using Firefox normally, but vimperator adds a useful "surf without mouse" mode ;)
<Firetech> not tabbing through the whole page, that is
<vbgunz> I just don't get why konqueror has trouble without the www. in some instances
<The_Machine> really quick - before when konqueror was the default file manager, i could right click and select Move To, and be able to browse the file system and drop it.
<The_Machine> How can i do that w/ Dolphin?
<vbgunz> that was a problem solved in 95 no?
<The_Machine> )
<ice9__> trying to upgade to 7.10 using adept manager but the software sources window doesn't come up
<Firetech> vbgunz: because it doesn't have the code firefox has ;)
<fkm> lol, Firetech, the VIMperator sound like a funny idea :D *downloading* :o
<Firetech> vbgunz: the times it works, is when the server is responding without "www." too.
<ice9__> I do have software-propertes-kde installed
<ice9__> too
<Firetech> vbgunz: firefox is just a little smarter
<Macris> anyone noticed that forcemonitors fglrx command in xorg.conf gives a black screen when kdm should be
<Macris> i have been messing around and trying to figure why does not fglrx work for me in gutsy as it did in feisty, and i finally got it to work after removing forcemonitors line from xorg.conf
<sven_> Is the adept-manager still alpha version?? I have used it in kubuntu 7.04 and 7.10 and it crashes about.. 40% of the  times I use it :( from the other 60% left, I have about 40% problems.. like me selecting software, trying to install it, it downloads 30 mins and _then_ it tells me there is a version conflict or so.. :(
<fabio_elio_tonti> Firetech what do you mean by "it has it's own"?
<Jucato> sven_: you could say that it's a funky version :)
<Jucato> a *very* funky version :)
<Firetech> fabio_elio_tonti: 19:00:04 <Firetech> "Monitor and display" in System Settings
<fabio_elio_tonti> thanks
<sven_> Jucato, Is there a "stable" version of software that can give similar functionality? Or is there any view on a stable version of adept? I mean, nofi! Its a great piece of software! when it works...
<Jucato> sven_: I wish I could tell you there was one :)
<Jucato> unless you're willing to install Synaptic, a non-KDE app... but you'll lose the update notification in the system tray
<sven_> Jucato, If they really want more ppl to use KDE.. I mean, adept will be about the piece of software they want to use to install more things.. if that keeps crashing in their face, they won't really be happy with it..
<Jucato> sven_: 1) Adept is not made by the KDE project. 2) KPackage is the first and last "official" package manager KDE really had
<vbgunz> for some reason, gutsy does not ntoify me of new updates anymore
<coreymon77> one thing i do agree about is that adept has its problems
<vbgunz> I just happen to check with sudo apt-get update and find updates
<coreymon77> thats why i just command line apt it
<sven_> Jucato, but KPackage, thats the "Add / remove programs"  thing, right?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> that's still Adept (Adept Installer)
<sven_> Jucato, will kpackage give the same functionality then? :S
<coreymon77> sven_: NO
<sven_> same as adept that is?
<coreymon77> SORRY
<coreymon77> didnt know caps was on
<Jucato> sven_: no
<sven_> coreymon77, it was a clear no al the same :)
<coreymon77> accidentally pressed caps instead of shift
<Jucato> adept is currently the only actively maintained KDE package manager for Debian systems
<coreymon77> and kpkg was never redone to work without root
<coreymon77> thats why kde never worked on ubuntu until kubuntu came
<sven_> Jucato, Then I hope they will fix these many bugs in it.. its rare that I use adept without seeing any sort of problem
<Jucato> sven_: you and me both.. but ...
<Jucato> oh well
<coreymon77> sven_: its rare that i use adept ;) :P
<sven_> coreymon77, again, NOFI, I think adept is great.. it just needs  some ironing..
<coreymon77> nofi?
<sven_> coreymon77, Jucato Where could I report adept bugs?
<sven_> I have quite a nice list for them, it may help
<Jucato> bugs.launchpad.net
<Jucato> sven_: please check if they have not been reported yet
<Jucato> I'm pretty sure they have :P
<sven_> Jucato, I have so many to report that I might bring in something new :)
<Jucato> just double check please?
<aguitel_> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L  because is not working in gutsy  ?
<Jucato> make it easier for me
<Jucato> :P
<sven_> Jucato, in any case, its weird.. its like, adept is what the people will use to install software, and its really buggy.. kde or not, its what people will use to judge kde anyway..
<Jucato> sven_: although it's not really *that* buggy... you make it sound that it's 100% unusable :)
<sven_> Jucato, makes it easier for you if I double check? you mean you are a developer?
<sven_> Jucato, no no.. its IS usable :)
<Jucato> make it easier for me to triage the bugs, filter those that can be done, forward them to the devs, or maybe work on some of them
<sven_> Jucato, its just anoying at times, specially if you select like 20 packages.. (yeah yeah, sometimes I feel like Im a kid in a toy store)
<coreymon77> sven_: and yes, jucato is a developer
<Jucato> half half :)
<coreymon77> Jucato: not meaning to speak for you
<Jucato> it's ok :)
<sven_> Jucato, actually.. maybe a suggestion that might be nice: Remeber the selected packages in case of a "cant install beacause of dep problems" or a crash.. that would save a lot of time having to select these pacakges again :)
<Jucato> I've been wanting to have a sort of feature like that in Adept... Synaptic has one iirc
<coreymon77> well, thats the bell
<vbgunz> is klash anygood?
<coreymon77> i have to go
<coreymon77> cya later everyone
<sven_> Jucato, it would actually be a great fix; if something goes wrong, you won't have to start all over again
<Jucato> sven_: please check if there's a bug/wish filed like that. if not. please do :)
<fkm> Firetech, I got a little question. How do I deactivate VIMperator?
<sven_> Jucato, and another nice feat., would be that you can still browse the package list (possibly selecting other packages you want to install / remove in a next "apply changes") while the apply changes is running..
<sven_> Jucato, I'll go and check
<Jucato> sven_: you can
<sadoff> HI! can someone helpme ? Where can i find russian chat about kubunta?
<Jucato> in Adept Manager
<Jucato> !ru | sadoff
<ubotu> sadoff: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<fkm> Firetech, Ah. Just found it :D
<Firetech> fkm: :addons ;) You can also activate the menu, toolbar and bookmarksbar by typing :set guioptions+=mTb
<fkm> Ah :) I think I'll do the latter :D
<Firetech> that's how I use it
<Firetech> :help is your frient, though ;)
<Firetech> *friend
<fkm> kk :)
<fkm> Btw. yes, now it's nice _and_ easy to use :)
<trappist> is anybody else getting bad gpg signatures from the security and updates repos for gutsy?
<aguitel> anyone use chipset Realtek rtl8180L  because is not working in gutsy  ?
<serenity> hi
<MurielGodoi> Hi, when I resume my laptop, my wireless card don't turn on back. Any idea about how solve it?
<serenity> there is a service called laptop_mode. It is in /etc/rc2.d but it do not start. When i restart it by hand, it works.
<serenity> there is a service called laptop_mode. It is in /etc/rc2.d but it do not start. When i restart it by hand, it works.
<imagine[laptop]> Just install Fiesty fawn and tryin to d oupgrade results in error from Adept.. can't fetch updates.. any idea why?
<imagine[laptop]> ??
<mefisto__> imagine[laptop]: are you upgrading to gutsy? or just upgrading installed packages?
<imagine[laptop]> I said feisty, not gutsy..
<imagine[laptop]> trying to upgrade Feisty
<imagine[laptop]> it doens't even want to retrieve packages...
<mefisto__> have you tried changing the download server in adept's manage packages dialog?
<imagine[laptop]> yes
<imagine[laptop]> From Canada to Main Server
<imagine[laptop]> nvm it works now..
<imagine[laptop]> duno what was happenin
<[ifr0g]> la--lalalala..alolalalala..
<[ifr0g]> purrrrrr..
<graelb> Hi, Is there any reason you can think of that would make my TTY's not be visible?
<alfredo> alguem me pode dizer, como é que se configura um wide screen...
<Jucato> !pt | alfredo
<ubotu> alfredo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alfredo> obrigado
<[ifr0g]> graelb, you mean the ones on ctrl alt f1 etc ?
<graelb> yeap
<[ifr0g]> graelb, huh, just a sec
<trappist> anyone know why the gpg signatures are bad for the security and updates repos in gutsy?
<graelb> i found this :https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910 and... i'm wading through it
<graelb> on gutsy btw
<trappist> I fetched them from a keyserver and apt-key added them and they're still bad :/
<[ifr0g]> graelb, do you have the tty files in /etc/event.d
<[ifr0g]> i think that is resposible for those screens.
<graelb> hang on
<graelb> hehe
<graelb> yep. they're there
<[ifr0g]> what do you get when you hit those keys ?
<amck1> hey guys, anyone had any success making pptp connections from a kubuntu client?
<jjj543k3> does any one know if there is a way to make those annoying green backup files created by all the text editors dissapear
<jjj543k3> ?
<jjj543k3> or make them hidden?
<trappist> jjj543k3: depends on the text editor
<graelb> I get a black screen =P
<Dexhu> hello fro Florida
<ubuntu_> kooo
<amck1> hey, any kubuntu vpn experts here?
<lovre_> i have a strange problem. In firefox, on some pages, there is a wierd line at the beginning of loaded html-s, that look like this ""
<[ifr0g]> graelb, i could not see why, do you have getty installed
<sui> hi
<lovre_> i have a strange problem. In firefox, on some pages, there is a wierd line at the beginning of loaded html-s, that look like this: "BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB" and then some more strange signs. What is this?
<Dexhu> how can I download Kubuntu  using a live CD..where would I store the ico file..can it be done to a DVD while in live CD mode??
<graelb> I don't know what getty is, but i'm thinking it's a framebuffer issue... at least, that's what i've seen
<[ifr0g]> Dexhu, yes it can be done.
<BluesKaj> jjj543k3, in kate if that's the text editor ,settings/ configure kate/open/save, uncheck local files on backup&save
<amck1> ok, anywhere else i may get some vpn help?
<[ifr0g]> Dekans, simply use the mounted dir in /media/ to dpwnload it to..
<Dexhu> how? >ifrog?
<Dexhu> can I remove the live cd to put in a blank on?
<Dexhu> one?
<[ifr0g]> amck1, maybe at #kvpnc
<jjj543k3> kword dose the same thing too, can i do the same to change kword?
<[ifr0g]> Dekans, nope
<sui> have a question about adept: I dist-upgraded from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 with aptitude. but adept still tells me theres a new version of kubuntu available and tries to fetch all packages I already installed
<lovre_> what is a posibillity of getting adware or something similiar on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Dexhu, can't you install the distro on your live cd?
<sui> how can I get rid of the message from adept?
<amck1> {ifrOg}... cool, cheers
<Dexhu> doesn't live CD have a HD area that I can download to? and what is the path?
<[ifr0g]> Dekans, one mini live cd it is possible with a kernel option to load os to ram but i dought the 700 live cd has it.
<Dexhu> sorry I'm lost here how to accomplish this:(
<[ifr0g]> sui, thats normal as far as i know, it will only download the upgrades which are small.
<LastMall> lovre_  it should be close to nil
<BluesKaj> Dexhu, do you see the install icon ?
<LastMall> lovre_  but nothing is foolproof
<Dexhu> on where..the browser or web site?
<sui> [ifr0g]: do you mean I should let him do the upgrade again?
<[ifr0g]> Dekans, desktop.
<BluesKaj> Dexhu, on the desktop
<lovre_> LastMall: i dont know how to explain the problem im having
<[ifr0g]> sui, yes.. i got that too on a fresh install from the dvd..
<Dekans> [ifr0g]: Dexhu !
<lovre_> LastMall: i have a strange problem. In firefox, on some pages, there is a wierd line at the beginning of loaded html-s, that look like this: "BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB" and then some more strange signs. What is this?
<Dexhu> I see a install icon and a example one
<[ifr0g]> Dekans, opps, sorry
<Dexhu> are those on the HD?
<lovre_> and its not only firefox, its every HTTP application
<[ifr0g]> Dekans, to install the current cd to hd hit the install icon and follow the steps.
<Dekans> [ifr0g]: Dexhu !
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, firefox -safe-mode
<sui> [ifr0g]: thats no nice solution ;) I thought it should be possible to set a string in adept.conf or klick something in this gui... but I will do it this way
<[ifr0g]> and disable all the options
<Dexhu> yes
<[ifr0g]> sui, it did come up for me twice and later on i did not see it.
<Dexhu> i'm getting confused..is there anyone who can go 1 on 1 chat with me and walk me through?
<LastMall> lovre_  you add a bunch of plugins to firefox ?
<Tm_T> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx: I presume you will change your nick
<Dexhu> I would appreciate it..I know I'm asking a lot
<lovre_> LastMall: no, i didnt. Fresh install. But i now see its not only firefox, its konqueror also. And i suppose everything that uses HTTP protocol...!"!!!!???? This is so weird. Could it be routers fault?
<[ifr0g]> Dexhu, Please state exactly what you want to accomplish.
<Tm_T> charlie_zzz: wake up
<Tm_T> !away > charlie_zzz
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, COuld we have a screen shot..
<LastMall> lovre_  it could be a proxy server's fault I suppose.
<xevious> for a fresh install, why would i choose the dvd image over the cd image?
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: screenshot comming
<BluesKaj> Dexhu, the live cd contains all the files necessary to install kubuntu on your machine , do you understand that ?
<[ifr0g]> :)
<charlie_zzz> Tm_T: ok, sorry ... didn't realise it was a problem
<Dexhu> OK..I'm trying to restore kbuntu that crash while I was upgrading it and now I want want to boot to it without loosing my data
<blendtux> maybe because you can download the dvd from a fast connection and you install it on a machine with a slow connection xevious
<BluesKaj> ok, now we find out the problem
<Dexhu> yes I do blues but I don't have the update version on a CD
<blendtux> internet connection that is xevious
<xevious> blendtux: yeah. ok. i'll just grab the cd
<LastMall> xevious  lots of disk space and wanted to see nearly every installable app
<Dexhu> I get a ERROR 15 file not found when I try to boot up o the upgrade
<xevious> so if you have a fast internet connection the only real benefit of the dvd is a more featureful live bootup environment?
<LastMall> xevious  best I understand, yeah.
<xevious> ok
<LastMall> For myself, I do commandline installs from alternate and add kde-core and other stuff I know I need/want
<Dexhu> is there a applicationI can use to recover my HD using live CD
<zmitya> hi all
<xevious> Dexhu: one solution would be to remove everything on the hard drive except /home (and any other directories you have), maybe make a copy of /etc to your home directory so you can restore any customized configuration files, then reinstall and have it use the exisiting partitions
<Dexhu> hi zmitya
<Eeyore-Jr> what is the deal with the  package manager in gutsy?  it has requested a version upgrade three times now
<serenity_> is there a way to force knetworkmanager so connect to a network on startup?
<zmitya> after an upgrade from feisty to gusty, my X became extremly slow, and it writes to the syslog:
<WaltzingAlong> Eeyore-Jr: known issue, fixed in gutsy-proposed (pre-release)
<[ifr0g]> Dexhu, i dought it. Best option right now is to reinstall / on another partition, thus saving your files OR Fix the error you are getting at boot.
<xevious> Dexhu: by (and any other directories you have) i meant any other directories you've created outside of /home
<lovre_> this is veird. But im almost sure it has something to do with ruter/proxy, cuz a friend of mine has it also, and he is in the same LAN sharing internet connection. Here is screenshot: http://i20.tinypic.com/1zwdjt4.png
<zmitya> device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table device-mapper: table: 254:4: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<Eeyore-Jr> it keeps re-installing kde apps i keep removing
<Eeyore-Jr> it's irritating
<zmitya> does anybody have idea, what's wrong ?
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: look:
<lovre_> http://i20.tinypic.com/1zwdjt4.png
<Dexhu> xevious> how do I remove everything to a DVD
<WaltzingAlong> Eeyore-Jr: known issue, fixed in gutsy-proposed (pre-release). open adept manager, manage the repositories, on the updates tab, select proposed (pre-release), then update and upgrade; otherwise know that 8.04 is not out yet and therefore do not attempt to follow the upgrade
<flake> why can't i see my internal harddrives now, since I installed g++, build-essentials, they have disappeared;  fdisk -l  reveals they are there but guess I have to mount them and put them in the fstab now?
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, nice wallpaper :) anyways, do you get it at image display too ?
<flake> before they came right up..  7.10 new install
<Eeyore-Jr> WaltzingAlong: do you know if they are going to provide an update to gutsy?
<Eeyore-Jr> or one has to wait until 8.04 ?
<[ifr0g]> Eeyore-Jr, Ooo. what is the code name for 8.04 ?
<WaltzingAlong> Eeyore-Jr: i answered this twice. there is an update Already. it is in the "gutsy-proposed" repository. you can get in now by enabled proposed/pre-release updates in adept manager
<Eeyore-Jr> i've heard different things, like icky itch is one
<Dexhu> how does one backup to a DVD using a live CD
<xevious> Dexhu: i meant boot to the livecd/dvd and mount your existing / to /mnt maybe, then remove /mnt/usr /mnt/var /mnt/opt /mnt/bin /mnt/sbin /mnt/boot /mnt/dev /mnt/initrd /mnt/lib /mnt/lib32 /mnt/lost+found /mnt/media /mnt/mnt /mnt/proc /mnt/root /mnt/srv /mnt/sys /mnt/tmp and any other files except /mnt/home
<WaltzingAlong> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<xevious> Dexhu: then reinstall to that partition without formatting
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: what you mean image display? it appears somethimes and on random pages. (I can send you the wallpaper if you want)
<[ifr0g]> hahaa..
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: :D
<Dexhu> but I can not get to my HD
<xevious> Dexhu: i would, however, recommend copying any files that you've customized in /etc to your home directory
<Dexhu> HOW?
<xevious> Dexhu: you can't mount it?
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, I though the new code name was funny.. well, what does it say in sourcecode ?
<Dexhu> I'm a novice..don't know how to use LiveCd to get to my HD
<xevious> oh
<xevious> Dexhu: K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks & Filesystems
<[ifr0g]> :D
<serenity_> is there a way to force knetworkmanager so connect to a network on startup?
<xevious> Dexhu: then administrator mode, figure out which partition is your / partition and mount it to /mnt
<Dexhu> OK xev..trying
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: in the sorce code there is that same line as is. On the BOF.
<[ifr0g]> serenity_, yes, by using.. manual configuration.
<xevious> bbiab
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, before <html> i presume.
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: yes
<serenity_> [ifr0g]: looked there...but cant find it
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: on BOF. so u suppose the problem is not on my comp
<[ifr0g]> serenity_, right click on the icon in the panel and manual.configuration.. every thing you add edit there will stay at every boot
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, well if only you could test it with out your router
<[ifr0g]> we could be sure
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: i cant, there are like 2000 people connected :D
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, oh, what about loading a page off a local webserver ?
<[ifr0g]> which does not go through your router.
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: thats a good idea. I have to install apache anyways :D
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: but never done it on linux, i hope it wont be a big mess
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, huh, not really..
<acey> Can anyone tell me why Dolphin keeps giving me a "Unable to save bookmarks" error whenever i exit it
<acey> Anyone?
<lovre_> acey: its a reported bug, hopely will be fixed soon.
<acey> Oo ok thanks
<lovre_> acey: you can temporarily fix it if you want to know
<Eeyore-Jr> acey: it does not save your kind of bookmarks
<acey> oo ok I would like to know please
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, try wget couple of pages and see if you get it there too
<acey> It says "Permission denied" in the error if that helps
<lovre_> acey: you have to change the owner of that file to user:user instead of root:root
<acey> wait what file?
<acey> It does that when I click the x button
<acey> to exit the thing
<lovre_> acey:  i know
<acey> oo ok, so how do I fix it?
<lovre_> acey: go to ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/
<acey> k
<acey> im there
<lovre_> acey: open console
<acey> through the K menu?
<lovre_> acey: yep
<lovre_> acey: whateva
<lovre_> acey: type: sudo chmod acey:acey ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/*
<lovre_> acey: where you replace acey:acey with your username
<lovre_> acey: erm, not 'chmod' but 'chown'
<lovre_> acey: sorry
<acey> oo ok so type
<acey> sudo chown andrew:andrew ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/*
<lovre_> acey: yes
<lovre_> acey: now it shouldnt give you errors. But only if you dont use "Open as root" button
<lovre_> acey: because root acces resets it
<jim> Hi all - Any ideas after a fresh install that my CD/DVD Rom is not recognised
<blekos> weird problem with usb HD. When I plug in my USB HD, i have to choose "open in new window" otherwise it will not be visible/accessible by other programs.
<acey> ok i did it and nothing happened?
<acey> oo wait ok let em try
<acey> me*
<acey> yay it works
<acey> thanks
<lovre_> acey: actually, the problem doesnt seem to be in dolphin, but in kdesu. If you want a more permanent solution you can try deinstalling kdesu. But i would not advice you to do so.
<acey> what is kdesu? :p
<[ifr0g]> blekos, Thats normal.. Only when you open in new window it gets mounted.
<lovre_> acey: its KDE super user
<acey> oo ok
<acey> yea im already this is fine for me
<blekos> i'm quite sure it didnt happen in Feisty
<acey> thanks for the help
<crackhead_25--> anybody know how to get a firewire ext hard drive to be recognized and mounted? it was formerly, but since i mounted a new hard drive and upgraded to feisty from edgy, it seems not to be showing any of my files??
<[ifr0g]> blekos, it did for me there too..
<acey> will there be an update for kubuntu to fix it?
<lovre_> acey: no problem. you will most likely see it again. But its been reported and should be fixed
<blekos> i c
<acey> k thanks
<crackhead_25--> lovre_: are you expert on this issue?
<jewbilee> In gnome, Amarok's menu size just increase greatly, how do I lower it back down?
<CapaH> I am running Gutsy Gibbon and I just installed Kubuntu (by doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu) and I notice that compiz is nowhere to be found. --- Can anyone enlighten me?
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | CapaH
<ubotu> CapaH: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<CapaH> thanks ubotu
<crackhead_25--> ubotu: do you know anything about hard drive mounting and getting my feisty to see an external firewire hd?
<rakan> Hello
<rakan> where does kubuntu save the download files using apt-get?
<lovre_> crackhead_25--: sorry, i was afk, what do you mean
<Thylio> Is the only way to mount ISO images in kubuntu using Nautilus Scripts?
<xevious> how does 7.10 partition the drive on a fresh install if you let it handle partitioning?
<rakan> where does kubuntu save the download files using apt-get?
<informarte> rakan: /var/cache/apt/archives
<crackhead_25--> i have a firewire ext hd plugged in. it was recognized and mounted yesteday. i upgraded to feisty from edgy. i made a new partition from unallocated space on another hd and mkdir for that and mounted it. now i see the other. i still see the firewire. however when i go to explore the firewire, it shows no files..
<trappist> Thylio: no, you can say sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/point
<rakan> informarte: thanks alot :D
<crackhead_25--> lovre_: did you see my description?
<jim> Can anyone help as this is driving me mad - when (on a new install) I can't seem to access my CDROM drive, it will not eject, and if it does it sees all my disks as blank? All help fully appreciated!
<Thylio> trappist:
<Thylio> do i go in the folder that the iso lies
<[ifr0g]> lovre_, pass me your wallpaper ..:)
<claudia_> exit
<lovre_> [ifr0g]: wait, imma upload it somewhere
<trappist> Thylio: that, or give the full path to the iso on the command line
<[ifr0g]> ok
<Thylio> Okay;)
<sui> bye
<informarte> Hello *, how can I make konqueror to display previews for movie files? It works fine on Debian 4.0
<lovre> [ifr0g]: pm
<lovre> [ifr0g]: http://www.test.filecrunch.com/file/~h2ehza
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Dr_Willis been around lately?
<curi1> Hello everyone!
<curi1> Anyone know how I can make an .img from a folder I have on my desktop?
<BluesKaj> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jim> Anyone know why my cdrom will not eject or is only read only after a fresh install?
<crackhead_25--> lovre: are you there?
<informarte> Hello *, how can I make gutsy konqueror to display previews/thumbnails for locally stored movie files? For all other file types, thumbnails are generated properly.  Debian 4.0 konqueror does not have this problem! Maybe my installation missing some crucial package?
<curi1> Well I have a problem with mounting my floppy and I have these boot files that I'm trying to get to it
<lovre> crackhead_25--: yes, but im afraid i cant help you with that, sory. Im sure someone else would know better
<curi1> The floppy can take .img dd just find
<curi1> fine*
<curi1> So I figure my next try will be to make the folder a .img
<curi1> and dd the folder to the floppy
<crackhead_25--> does anyone have any knowledge on why my firewire external hard drive which was working and appeared mounted fine yesterday might today not be mounting? yesterday i upgraded to feisty and partitioned a new hd (separate hd, unallocated space)..
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<curi1> Hello contrast83!
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, pls pastebin what tail -f /var/log/syslog shoes when plugging it in..
<curi1> How can I make an image of a folder on my desktop to dd to a floppy since my floppy drive isn't going to mount.
<crackhead_25--> k.. one sec..
<[ifr0g]> curi1, whats the size of the image ?
<curi1> ifr0g: It's alright I figured it out. I'm trying to create the image :)
<[ifr0g]> :) ok..
<curi1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140762
<curi1> :)
<crackhead_25--> [ifr0g]: http://pastebin.ca/748349
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, i think it create the device for you but is not mounting it automatically
<matahari> hi
<crackhead_25--> [ifr0g]: what do i do?
<matahari> kprinter isn#t working correctly in gutsy anymore - i can't print to pdf anymore...
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, you could mount it manually.
<crackhead_25--> how do i see if that works?
<crackhead_25--> do you think it's been affected by my creating a new entry fstab yesterday for a new partition i made on another disk?
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, try .. sudo mkdir /media/mydrive;sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, yes, might..
<crackhead_25--> what's mount -t auto do? is it sda1? are you sure?
<crackhead_25--> in fstab sda1 seems to be the boot drive..
<crackhead_25--> it's definitely not the boot drive..
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, thats what i got from your paste
<crackhead_25--> ill put my fstab in paste too..
<[ifr0g]> ok
<crackhead_25--> http://pastebin.ca/748360
<ubuntu_> hello
<informarte> Hello *, how can I make gutsy konqueror to display previews/thumbnails for locally stored movie files? For all other file types, thumbnails are generated properly.  Debian 4.0 konqueror does not have this problem! Maybe my installation missing some crucial package?
<chandeller> hey
<[ifr0g]> did you do the tail command before pluging it it right ?
<chandeller> the version 7.1.0 language pt-br exist?
<ubuntu_> how can i join a new server ?
<chandeller> the language pack pt-br exist for version kubunto 7.1.0 ?
<poison--> yes chandeller
<poison--> im using it
<chandeller> poison--:  talk portuguese?
<poison--> sim
<poison--> :D
<crackhead_25--> [ifr0g]: thoughts? did you get my paste? http://pastebin.ca/748360
<chandeller> poison é so dar apt-get? como vc fez?
<[ifr0g]> yes
<poison--> <chandeller, are you using kubuntu 7.10 or 7.04?
<chandeller> 7.10
<chandeller> :)
<chandeller> poison estou usando a 7.10
<poison--> when installing, you can choose the language to use :D
<trappist> where should I start, troubleshooting no sound in gutsy?
<poison--> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<chandeller> poison tanks you brow,
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, did you do the tail command before pluging it in ?
<poison--> <chandeller
<poison--> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<poison--> :D
<poison--> tou lá
<crackhead_25--> no, i will go do that again..
<crackhead_25--> i did it just after i plugged it in
<chandeller> OKS
<shitwolf> Hi everyone!
<poison--> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shitwolf> My kde-desktop won't load anymore. X loads, but all i get is a standard background and a terminal window. No menus, no desktop-icons. Not even frames around the windows...
<crackhead_25--> [ifr0g]: new tail.. http://pastebin.ca/748372
<BluesKaj> err shitwolf , that's not a proper nick for this chat
<shitwolf> any ideas anyone?
<shitwolf> sorry... it's my standard nick... how do i change it?
<BluesKaj> !language | shitwolf
<ubotu> shitwolf: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Greenery>  /nick newnick
<shitwolf> I said sorry and asked how i can change it. point taken.
<BluesKaj>   /nick newnick
<Lille-brille> ok...
<BluesKaj> good
<Lille-brille> anyone who has any idea how to sort out my problem?
<BluesKaj> Lille-brille, were you using beryl or compiz previous to this prob
<Lille-brille> nope.
<BluesKaj> sounds like safe-mode
<ady> hi
<Lille-brille> i've been running kubuntu from before, but i had to reinstall, so i just installed from cd and kept the home-directory.
<Lille-brille> and home-partition.
<ady> who has got a firefox for ubuntu
<Lille-brille> I've installed gnome now, and i'm working from that, but there are no frames around the windows here either...
<Lille-brille> but i got menus and panels at least...
<[ifr0g]> weird its showing sda when you already have it as a root partition
<[ifr0g]> crackhead_25--, ^
<BluesKaj> Lille-brille, have you tried reinstalling kubuntu-desktop ?
<Lille-brille> sounds like it is running in safe mode? or like i should run in safe mode?
<harri_> Hello, how do I get java and flash working on Konqueror (32bit Gutsy) ?? I allready installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<fluffman> harri_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<WANTED> a
<fluffman> or just search for it in adept
<fluffman> also install java from adept
<mefisto__> Lille-brille: maybe you could try creating a new user and log in again to see if something in your user profile is the problem
<Lille-brille> bluesKaj: is there a way of repairing it? or do i have to remove it first?
<Lille-brille> BluesKaj: i was thinking sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde, but i dont know how thats going to work. I'd really like to keep my settings...
<Lille-brille> harri: try to find it in synaptic and install it from there.
<BluesKaj> Lille-brille, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lille-brille> but why didn't it install in the first place?
<Lille-brille> hmm... this chat window is entirely filling the screen now... I'll have to close it down to open a terminal :-P
<BluesKaj> dunno, Lille-brille , how did you upgrade ?
<Lille-brille> from the live-cd
<BluesKaj> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<crackhead_25--> [ifr0g]: so what do i do?
<Lille-brille> but i had it installed from before, but needed to reinstall, so i did that from the cd, but kept the home-partition with my settings. kubuntu
<crackhead_25--> [ifr0g]: p.s. i never "installed" it as a "root".. i just had it plugged in to begin with, and it was recognized and mounted..
<Aftermath> I have speakers built in to my monitor, how do I make them work?
<Aftermath> Ah, I fixed it
<Lille-brille> hmmm.... so far i'm really, really, really disappointed with gutsy gibbon... :-(   It's a huge step backwards from feisty.
<str> Hi there.. I upgraded to gutsy and now I lost compiz-fusion, what should I do?
<fluffman> !copiz | str
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about copiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fluffman> oops
<fluffman> !compiz | str
<ubotu> str: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<str> !compiz | str
<fluffman> read those directions and follow them to a T
<fluffman> not that it's all that great, anyway
<BluesKaj> Lille-brille, you prolly need to fix fstab , to get your / and /home etc partitions to synch , but we need a heavy hitter here to help
<kubuntunewbie> !info VLC
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<kubuntunewbie> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<kubuntunewbie> oops
<bsundsrud> !Compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rickey> man, kubuntu gusty is good
<acey> Can anyone explain to me how to use compiz-fusion?
<rickey>  i had a bug last nigth and today i got a update and it fixed it
<acey> I installed it and enabled some plugins and restarted the x server but nothing happens
<acey> like when i move a window it doesnt have the jello looking effect
<mefisto__> acey: I think it's compiz --replace
<acey> to do what?
<mefisto__> to start compiz
<acey> oo type that into the console?
<mefisto__> alt-f2, then type it there
<mefisto__> that's 2 - - before replace
<acey> k is there a space
<acey> like
<acey> compiz
<acey> then space
<acey> --replace
<acey> grrr i just did it and still nothing my windows aren't like jello
<mefisto__> copy/paste this: compiz --replace
<acey> nope nothing
<mefisto__> any message windows?
<acey> nothing
<acey> i tpyed it and the window went away
<mefisto__> try typing it in a terminal and see if it gives any errors
<acey> grrr i installed it exactly like the tutorial said
<acey> and i tried that and it gave me an error
<acey> its blacklisted
<acey> oo wait it says xgl isn't present
<acey> do i need to install that?
<acey> hello?
<mefisto__> dunno acey, I think it depends on your vidcard and xorg setup
<acey> mmm
<acey> idk well I guess I'll uninstall it for now
<acey> have any idea how to do that? lol
<acey> because now everytime i mouse over a window it goes to that window XD bothering me bad now
<rickey> wen  in douth install it
<mefisto__> XD?
<acey> maybe someone on #ubuntu will know thanks for the help
<mefisto__> acey: try #compiz-fusion too
<acey> its supposed to look like someone laughing
<rickey> good luck acey
<acey> oo ok yea that'll help lol thanks
<astan> hey. i'm upgrading to gutsy, but along the way, i got a segmentation fault in some sub-process (think it was debconf) and hence x11-common was not installed :( has it happened to anyone else?
<astan> on my laptop the gutsy upgrade worked fine.
<rickey> acey it,s the thougth that counts
<astan> as a result of the error i think it was unable to install x11-common.. don't know what that will leave me with when upgrade is done :/
<jhutchins_x> acey, You've got to accept that compiz is bleeding edge alpha-test software, and still doesn't work on a majority of linux PC's.
<rakan> Hello, is there a good open source PHP editor with intelisense like Zend studio?
<jhutchins_x> rakan: vi
<rakan> does it have auto completition and Intellisense?
<waylandbill> I thought the default action was to mouse over a window and make it active or at least I know the scroll wheel functions that way.
<jhutchins_x> You can set it up to, although it's not as thorough as emacs.
<jhutchins_x> I thought Zend was OS anyway, don't they have a linux version?
<rakan> no they dont
<rakan> Zend studio is created using Java
<rakan> so its OS independant
<rakan> what about PHP 4? i dont see it anywhere in my kubuntu repo. can i still install it and integrate it to apache?
<waylandbill> a firm understanding of a programming language and its libraries makes working with it easier and lowers the dependency of autocompletion and the like.
<rakan> yea but we are talking about productivity here
<rakan> i do know PHP quite well
<rakan> but i recently moved to LInux. used to code on Windows using Zend
<rakan> and auto-completion really helped in decreasing the time required to code something
<rakan> it was such a good editoe
<rakan> for some reason it doesnt accept arabic input on linux
<rakan> which is strange
<astan> maybe kdevelop has php autocompletion, and is maybe more like zend studio than vi(m) is. but i don't know.
<rakan> thanks guyz
<waylandbill> I'm sure there are many that can be rather productive with a simple text editor.
<Ank_186> Can anyone answer a question about Kaffeine media player?
<Hamppari> omg, just realised ati released AIGLX supporting driver yesterday
<mefisto__> ask, Ank_186
<Ank_186> mefisto?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Ank_186
<ubotu> Ank_186: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ank_186> what does it mean when it says "no URL handler implemented"?
<BluesKaj> Ank_186, , are you trying to play website videos
<BluesKaj> ?
<frojnd> How can I check if my wireless card is detected/has installed drivers??
<Ank_186> yes
<dhq> how do i install my infrared device built in my laptop
<waylandbill> fronjd: lsmod should show a loaded module for it
<BluesKaj> ok Ank_186 install libxine1-ffmpeg , but you should also install the flashplugin-nonfree and make sure you javas are fairly up to date
<ScorpKing> frojnd: iwconfig
<waylandbill> frojnd: lspci will tell you what kind of card it is if you are just starting out and don't know it.
<frojnd> ScorpKing, lo no wireless extensions. eth0 no wireless extension. But eth1 has something: ESSID: "router2" Nickname: "Broadcom 4311" Mode: Managed Access Point: Invalid Link Quality=0/100
<ScorpKing> frojnd: run lsmod | grep bcm to see if the module is loaded.
<frojnd> hm ScorpKing there are 3 results: bcm43xx, ieee80211softmac, ieee80211
<ScorpKing> frojnd: then it's loaded :)
<waylandbill> frojnd: bcm43xx is the one. :)
<ScorpKing> yes
<frojnd> but why I can't connect to the internet ScorpKing waylandbill
<frojnd> I mean..
<frojnd> I set everythin IP  password...
<ScorpKing> frojnd: using knetworkmanager? does the router have encryption?
<frojnd> ScorpKing, router just need an 16bit pass
<frojnd> I am on wireless on this maschine right now
<frojnd> with linksys drivers..
<ScorpKing> oh ok. wifi-radar works for me.
<frojnd> but the other computer has allready build in wireless card..
<waylandbill> I use knetworkmanager to browse access points. I couldn't do it with bcm43xx with my 4318. I needed ndiswrapper and a windows driver to get it to really work reliably.
 * ScorpKing nods..
<astan> i seem to have hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/147429 and my adept updater to gutsy has now hung.. i'm scared :(
<frojnd> waylandbill, I've installed windows drivers for the laptop but I can't connect
<harpi> hey everybody !
<waylandbill> frojnd: is ndiswrapper's module loaded and did you set an alias? the ubuntu help wiki has good instructions.
<waylandbill> (also bcm43xx would have to be unloaded to use ndiswrapper to load a windows driver)
<harpi> i'm experienciing some trouble, I 'm behind a proxy server ... and i try to install via apt-get but the problem is that apt doesn't want to connect to any server to update ....
<frojnd> waylandbill, first I've installed a program that allows windows drivers
<harpi> does anyone have any idea of that
<frojnd> than I load .nfo file from windows driveres
<frojnd> and program said that driver is installed..
<waylandbill> .inf file.. right.
<frojnd> waylandbill, inf sorry
<astan> any official kubuntu person here who knows what to do when hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/147429 ?
<poison--> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> did you do ndiswrapper -ma  (install alias for all devices)
<frojnd> waylandbill, no
<harpi> nobody had some experience with apt-get and proxy ?
<zerothis> I have a similar problem as when I upgraded to feisty. won't start GUI <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41990/>
<waylandbill> frojnd: you may want to try that. I'd do modprobe -r bcm43xx; modprobe -r ndiswrapper; ndiswrapper -ma; modprobe ndiswrapper in a terminal to see if it will help
<waylandbill> frojnd: do those as root or via sudo btw.
<rrubio> Hello there!
<ScorpKing> hiya!
<WaltzingAlong> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ScorpKing> harpi: does konq and other kde apps have internet?
<harpi> yep
<ScorpKing> hmmm..
<harpi> internet function correctly
<ScorpKing> it should work then..
<harpi> in fact it doesn't want to connect to any server when I do apt-get udpate ....
<frojnd> waylandbill, sorry for that kinda delay time, I try to transfer data via flash drive...
<harpi> sounds so weird !
<epyfro> Hi
<ScorpKing> harpi: i'm no pro on this but try to ping the apt repo or any of the others.
<harpi> ok
<frojnd> waylandbill, here is the output if I do command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41992/
<epyfro> is it possible to use "avm-core-applets-bzr" with KDE ?
<frojnd> waylandbill, and after this comand: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx; modprobe -r ndiswrapper; ndiswrapper -ma; modprobe ndiswrapper  If I do iwconfig there is no more eth1
<frojnd> waylandbill, iwconfig before sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx; modprobe -r ndiswrapper; ndiswrapper -ma; modprobe ndiswrapper   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41995/
<venik> I am having trouble with Xsane or Kooka, using a Canoscan N650U scanner, which works fine under Windows XP
<venik> when I try to use it, I just hear a loud noise from the scanner, but no image, although the PREVIEW seems to work
<frojnd> oh and waylandbill if I click on a network settings, there is also NO wireless settings :S
<frojnd> waylandbill, where have u gone ?  I neeeeeed u :)
<venik> this is under Kubuntu 7.10
<angasule> !pydance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pydance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !stepmania
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stepmania - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dhq> wats on the kubuntu dvd
<frojnd> oh and waylandbill if I do lsmod | grep bcm there is nothing..
<zerothis> any word on the no graphic when I upgraded to gusty problem? <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41990/>
<Dhraakellian> I installed ubuntu-desktop with aptitude.  What's the best way to get rid of it and all the dependencies it installed?
<angasule> Dhraakellian: "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" doesn't do it? it should
<frojnd> Ok looks like waylandbill is gone..
<frojnd> does anyone know how can I enable or install wireless card?
<zerothis> angasule: can aptitude remove itself?
<frojnd> I wnet to administration and than enabled firmware for broadcom 43xx chipset family
<frojnd> but han I have to specify a firmware location
<angasule> zerothis: eh? you want to remove aptitude? why on earth?
<frojnd> what exactly is firmware location???
<Dhraakellian> angasule: that only removes the metapackage
<||arifaX> a friend of mine has installation problems (feisty and gutsy) on a notebook. it is a 64bit machine. the 32bit installer does not reach the boot screen. the 64bit version installs with no problems. some kind of timer error appears during boot. any ideas because he wants to install 32bit?
<angasule> Dhraakellian: did you install with aptitude or with apt-get (or a front end like adept, synaptic, etc)?
<zerothis> angasule: no Dhraakellian wanted to remove it. I want X to work <http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41990/>
<angasule> zerothis: Dhraakellian wanted to remove ubuntu-desktop, not aptitude
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: seems like you need to grab a copy of the ms windows driver. the firmware would be in that
<frojnd> I wanna to install drivers for my wifi: bradcom. So I went to administration -> restricted drivers and enabled Broadcom 43xx. And than a window appeared with some kind of note that I have to specify firmware location... where is this?
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, I have windows drivers.
<WaltzingAlong> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<frojnd> but what file am I looking for
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong,
<||arifaX> frojnd: I have also a broadcom BCM4328 in a notebook what is yours maybe I can help you a little
<Dhraakellian> angasule: I'm pretty sure it was aptitude, since I remember reading that aptitude is smarter about uninstalling metapackages
<||arifaX> frojnd: mine did NOT work with the bc43xx driver from linux
<frojnd> ||arifaX, just a sec
<||arifaX> frojnd: I needed the win driver and ndiswrapper
<Dhraakellian> I can double-check my bash history though
<frojnd> ||arifaX, Dell Wireless 1390 802.11b/g
<angasule> Dhraakellian: yes, aptitude is smarter for uninstalling, but you have to use aptitude all the time for it to work right
<Dhraakellian> angasule: yeah... I installed ubuntu-desktop with aptitude
<Dhraakellian> other stuff with different frontends, yes, but ubuntu-desktop was installed with aptitude
<MEtaLpREs> so, just got my copy of Guttsy, the livecd works fine, boots fine,  the installer goes great and installs fine, then when i reboot it starts booting fine then i get a blank screen, not even a cursor or anything and it sits and doesnt ever go any further, even after 30 mins
<Dhraakellian> on the other hand, this is a very fresh install, so wiping it out and starting over wouldn't be too tragic
<MEtaLpREs> i checked my xorg.conf file and reset it back to vesa drivers and it still doesnt boot
<||arifaX> frojnd: there is a howto her for feisty http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 maybe this also applies to gutsy?
<angasule> Dhraakellian: you have to use *only* aptitude if you want it to work right, aptitude isn't magic, it keeps a database on automatically installed packages
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I hopse so
 * Dhraakellian looks around for that purekde page
<||arifaX> frojnd: I think you can skip the part with compiling ndiswrapper, just install it and use the one that comes with gutsy
<Dhraakellian> ah, found it:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<MEtaLpREs> i did see some forums posts saying that some systems can take as much as 5mins to detect the vid card on boot, but even after 30 im still not getting anyhting, and it appears to be frozen totally, cant even dump back to a console
<||arifaX> MEtaLpREs: pc or notebook?
<MEtaLpREs> pc
<frojnd> ||arifaX, well I don't have cable internet here
<frojnd> just wireless
<frojnd> that sux
<||arifaX> frojnd: but you are online at the moment how comes?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I have 2 computers one laptop that I can't connect and this box..
<||arifaX> frojnd: I see
<MEtaLpREs> im grabbing a copy of feisty now so i can try that and maybe do an upgrade cause gutsy just doesnt work as a frsh install on this box
<||arifaX> frojnd: you could try to get the .deb packages or make a net2net connection to the working machine via cable and use it as gateway
<MEtaLpREs> i can only assume its a video card issue, but im running a radeon 9600, its like one of the most common video cards out there, so why it wouldnt work its a mystery to me
<||arifaX> frojnd: a small proxy server would be enough
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I also have flash drive
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I don't have any cross over cable here with me
<||arifaX> frojnd: I see
<WaltzingAlong> with two linux machines? using a normal cable should work
<jing> hi
<||arifaX> frojnd: so what you need would be ndiswrapper and the dell driver executable and cabextract
<||arifaX> frojnd: do you run same distribution on both machines?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, nop, on box feisty and on laptop gutsy
<frojnd> ||arifaX, ndiswrapper ok
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I just have to download windows drivers
<||arifaX> frojnd: you could extract the dell driver on the other machine so you don't need the cabextract on the target machine
<frojnd> ||arifaX, i allready have extracted on the laptop just on XPs...
<||arifaX> frojnd: so you need the .deb for ndiswrapper the .inf and the .sys from the driver and that should be all
<||arifaX> I could send you the .deb for ndiswrapper from my apt-cache if you like (I am on gutsy)
<frojnd> || I have ndiswrapper
<frojnd> ||arifaX,  I have ndiswrapper
<||arifaX> frojnd: so you just need to do that tutorial and it should work! oh and if you have wpa you need wpa_supplicant
<frojnd> ||arifaX, when I do ndiswrapper -l there is a note: bcmwl: invalid driver! bcmwl5: invalid driver!
<||arifaX> frojnd: strange
<||arifaX> frojnd: you have the .sys and the .inf there?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, how can I unistall em
<frojnd> ||arifaX, yes
<||arifaX> frojnd: ndiswrapper -r drivername
<||arifaX> btw I use bcmwl5 here
<frojnd> ||arifaX, same here :>
<||arifaX> frojnd: I don't know if ndiswrapper does copy the driver when you install it. did you install it from the flash drive or did you copy it to local disk before?
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> removed
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I just copyed the content on my local disk
<frojnd> NOW
<||arifaX> frojnd: I checked. ndiswrapper copies the driver to /etc/ndiswrapper/bcml5/bcmwl5.sys
<||arifaX> frojnd: and you used that R151517.EXE from dell as source?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, rhat's correct :)
<||arifaX> frojnd: maybe the linux bc43xx module is loaded on your machine and makes problems with the other driver. hmm could be
<miles_> is there a command to display how much ram one has in konsole?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, could be...
<frojnd> ||arifaX, now I've installed successfully
<frojnd> ||arifaX, how can I check if it works
<||arifaX> frojnd: did you do that part adding ndiswrapper to your modules?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, yes
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I can see wireless settings there
<AmyRose> How can I find out what programs are started with the default Kubuntu session? (I turned off session saving)
<||arifaX> frojnd: yeah
<||arifaX> do a    sudo iwlist scanning
<frojnd> ||arifaX, but when I do lsmod | grep bcm there is nothing
<||arifaX> frojnd: thats ok! same here
<||arifaX> frojnd: you do not use the bcm kernel modul you use ndiswrapper!
<frojnd> ||arifaX, oh ok
<||arifaX> frojnd: when I do sudo iwlist scanning here I see my accesspoint in the result. but I remember I needed a reboot before it worked - what shows ndiswrapper -l ?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, i'll paste u output of scanning
<||arifaX> frojnd: use pastebin
<needles> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<needles> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<needles> !x
<MilesG> 1000 kb = 1 mb, correct?
<||arifaX> MilesG: sometimes
<MilesG> ?
<acey> Can anyone tell me how to make the bottom bar transparent so windows will be shown under it?
<||arifaX> 1024kb = 1mb sometimes
<MilesG> oic
<frojnd> ||arifaX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42004/
<acey> or shortcuts under it?
<needles> how does that command go again?
<needles> dpkg xserver-xorg?
<needles> or something along those lines
<MilesG> cat /proc/meminfo says MemTotal = 1027420 kb, so it is safe to say i have 1 gig of ram
<MilesG> [confirm/deny]
<||arifaX> hey frojnd: your wireless works!
<needles> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> ||arifaX, and ndiswrapper -l shows: bcmwl5: driver installed device (E:O...) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
 * MilesG is crying
<frojnd> ||arifaX, ok but I still can't connect to a net :)
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I'll reboot
<||arifaX> frojnd: thats another thing
<||arifaX> I don't think you need a reboot because your wireless is already up and running
<frojnd> ||arifaX, u meantion some kind of support for wep
<||arifaX> frojnd: wep should work out of the box only wpa needs wpa_supplicant and it looks like wep at yours
<frojnd> ||arifaX, couse here on this box here I only have to blackist rt61pci and wireless worked after that... no other support for wep...
<frojnd> ||arifaX, we are talking here about same network
<||arifaX> frojnd: but you need a wep key right!
<MilesG> AmyRose: is this what yall wanted? http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#otostart
<||arifaX> frojnd: if you have no wireless manager installed you need to enter the key into /etc/network/interfaces
<frojnd> ||arifaX, yes, and I enter it on laptop the same as here on box
<AmyRose> MilesG: Yeah, but I found what I wanted to know by digging around in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings
<MilesG> you aight
<||arifaX> frojnd: do a iwconfig --help (i hope you got it installed) and try to use that command to enter everything on the command line
<||arifaX> frojnd: do you have a dhcp on your router?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, yes
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I can access router
<||arifaX> frojnd: try a "sudo dhclient eth1" then
<needles> whats the command go reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<MilesG> AmyRose: how long have you been using linux?
<AmyRose> MilesG: almost 4 years :P
<||arifaX> needles: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<needles> ||arifaX: thanks
<frojnd> ||arifaX, but every client that connects to the router has to set dns, static ip etc...
<MilesG> AmyRose: how long have you loved sonic the hedgehog?
<||arifaX> frojnd: I see
<AmyRose> MilesG: Since about 1994 :P
<||arifaX> frojnd: see the sample here http://www.klamm.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-102528.html
<frojnd> :)
<||arifaX> frojnd: check the part with eth1
<frojnd> I mean o_O
<||arifaX> frojnd: this should bring you online. dns is the other thing maybe you have to add it to /etc/resolv.conf manually
<MilesG> lol
<higgi> hi can someone help me install beryl?
<AmyRose> !beryl | higgi
<ubotu> higgi: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ardchoille> !beryl | higgi
<BrightEyes`> any IDEs for writing c# and creating GUIs easily? (like netbeans)
<frojnd> ||arifaX, under /etc/network/interfaces I have only settings for wired network
<ardchoille> !compiz | higgi
<MilesG> !mono | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> higgi: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilesG> !monodevelop | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monodevelop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<||arifaX> frojnd: add it!
<MilesG> BrightEyes`: look at monodevelop
<BrightEyes`> MilesG: i couldnt install it.can u help me?
<AmyRose> !u | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<MilesG> BrightEyes`: "sudo apt-get install monodevelop"
<||arifaX> frojnd: maybe paste current and add some lines with the static ip supnetmask and gateway you want to add, I will look at it
<frojnd> ||arifaX, well no... I have settings for eth1
<||arifaX> frojnd: then change it like shown on the page using your values
<||arifaX> when done do an sudo ifdown eth1 and then sudo ifup eth1
<BrightEyes`> MilesG: you rock dude! thanks
 * MilesG nods
<ardchoille> AmyRose: u don't like peoploe typing "u"?
 * ardchoille mutters something about freedom of speech
 * MilesG goes to www.utube.com
<ardchoille> hehe
<frojnd> ||arifaX, /etc/network/interfaces for wireless: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42006/
<||arifaX> frojnd: looks good you could try removing the auto eth1
<frojnd> ok
<frojnd> should I restart anything
<frojnd> and ||arifaX I need to put dns somewhere
<MilesG> wait wait, i think i know this one
<MilesG> "/etc/init.d/networking restart"
<frojnd> ||arifaX, since on XP u cann't connect to router if u don't have set dnss
<WaltzingAlong> AmyRose: those of us with konversation can use the 'autoreplace' to replace an outgoing 'u' with 'you'
<||arifaX> frojnd: you should be able to ping the router without setting a dns
<MilesG> necromancer
<||arifaX> frojnd: just do a     sudo ifdown eth1    and sudo ifup eth1
<frojnd> ||arifaX, well I can ping it ...
<||arifaX> frojnd: then good so
<WaltzingAlong> !info monodevelop
<||arifaX> frojnd: now check /etc/resolv.conf and maybe post it - what is your dns ip same es gateway?
<ubotu> monodevelop: C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2273 kB, installed size 7280 kB
<frojnd> ||arifaX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42007/  settings for this box
<astan> hm. the very simple thing of opening up a network port, will i have to fiddle with iptables for that, or is there something that comes standard with kubuntu (KDE?) to just open up a port?
<Bandito> Yesssss I finally got this poxy KUBUNTU to go Wireless
<MilesG> astan: try firestarter
<frojnd> ||arifaX, nop gateway IP and dns1 and dns2 are different
<MilesG> !firestarter | astan
<ubotu> astan: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<AmyRose> WaltzingAlong: I know
<||arifaX> frojnd: wait a mom
<trappist> anybody got a geforce 8800?  I'm wondering if they've fixed the drivers yet.
<frojnd> ||arifaX, /etc/resolv.conf:  nameserver 193.2.1.66 nameserver 193.2.1.72
<astan> MilesG WaltzingAlong: okay. thanks. on one of my computers i was using kmyfirewall, which worked okay.. i just thought if there was something already in KDE for very simple things.
<||arifaX> frojnd: are this the right ones?
<astan> i'll look into the alternatives again then.
<frojnd> ||arifaX, yes the same as here on the box
<WaltzingAlong> astan: those are just interfaces to configuring iptables but sure, use whichever suites you
<||arifaX> frojnd: ok. you can ping the router so your wireless works. you have the correct dns settings in resolv.conf you should be able to ping some hostname on the internet now.   try ping www.google.de
<frojnd> ||arifaX, it wont :S
<MilesG> computers are crazy
<||arifaX> frojnd: your nameservers are public nameservers in the internet. so you won't come over the router at the moment
<||arifaX> can you ping the nameservers ips and get a response (I can from here!)
<Hamppari> Hello, how do I install Compiz?
<||arifaX> frojnd: ^I can ping your dns servers so they are public
<frojnd> ||arifaX, well what is it than
<frojnd> ||arifaX, what is the hatch... this is really insane
<Hamppari> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<||arifaX> frojnd: can you ping the nameservers IPs?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I got response: ping: unknown host www.google.de
<frojnd> ||arifaX, yes
<frojnd> ||arifaX, ok I CANT
<frojnd> ||arifaX, from ping 192.168.2.11 ...
<frojnd> WTF
<frojnd> This settings are for my wired network at home
<frojnd> I have this IP at home..
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: it may help to read a little about routing
<||arifaX> frojnd: what shows    dig @193.2.1.66 www.google.de
<frojnd> ||arifaX, 1 server found
<frojnd> ;; global options: printcmd
<||arifaX> WaltzingAlong: he already can ping his dns-servers which are on the internet so routing is okay I think
<||arifaX> frojnd: use pastebin
<frojnd> ;; connection timed out; no serveres could be reached
<frojnd> oh sorry I was in the hurry
<||arifaX> frojnd: so this means you can't reach your dns servers. you told me you could ping them right?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, but than I've corrected myself :S
<frojnd> I thought I could ping couse I misstyped: ping 193.2.166
<||arifaX> frojnd: then WaltzingAlong is right. you cannot reach the public internet.
<||arifaX> frojnd: what shows    dig  @192.168.0.1 www.google.de
<astan> WaltzingAlong: guarddog was just what i was looking for, it was even easier than kmyfirewall which i've used before. thanks!
<frojnd> ||arifaX, btw, thanx for helping me so much
<frojnd> ||arifaX, the same as 193.2.1.66
<||arifaX> frojnd: no problem.   could you please pastebin the output of      route
<frojnd> ||arifaX, just a sec
<Hamppari> How do I make sure I have the 8.42.3 ati driver installed and not the "old" one
<jcha> guys, i've installed the compiz-fusion packages on gutsy... now what? :-) There appears to be no difference, what do i have to do to enable it?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42008/
<newsense07> jcha: from run: compiz --replace
<||arifaX> frojnd: and the output of     route    please
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | jcha, check the wiki;
<Hamppari> I have the newest ati driver now when I run compiz --replace It says Checking for Xgl: not present. Why is tht?
<jcha> newsense07: you're a star! that worked!
<jcha> nice one!
<newsense07> np
<frojnd> ||arifaX, and with this u mean dig @dns ?
<jcha> cheers
<||arifaX> frojnd: no just the output of the command    "route"
<frojnd> ||arifaX, ok just a sec
<jcha> by the way, am I the only person that gets p***ed off at how google returns results for ubuntu when you search for kubuntu even when half the time ubuntu isn't even mentioned in the page?! it's driving me nuts!
<||arifaX> jcha: modify your search string then and add -"ubuntu" maybe helps
<Hamppari> !aigxl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aigxl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newsense07> same thing besides kde replaces gnome
<frojnd> ||arifaX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42010/
<frojnd> ||arifaX, it is using the settings for my home wired network... somehow
<jcha> just a pet peeve ;-) cheers for the help guys, laters
<||arifaX> frojnd: that is strange
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I'll paste u the /etc/network/interfaces
<||arifaX> frojnd: your gateway is 192.168.0.1 - right? and on eth1 your default route points to 192.168.2.8 on eth0 so you could not get out of your net
<john_> cunt
<||arifaX> frojnd: ok
<||arifaX> frojnd: also add     "ifconfig eth1"    output please
<WaltzingAlong> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<needles> how would i make kmplayer the default media player?
<WaltzingAlong> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<needles> WaltzingAlong: thanks
 * WaltzingAlong nods
<frojnd> ||arifaX, sorry for delay: I have to put in out flash... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42011/
<MilesG> is it possible to download kde themes from the kubuntu repositories>
<frojnd> ||arifaX, still there ? :)
<||arifaX> frojnd: your settings for eth0 and eth1 interfer.
<frojnd> ||arifaX, somehow they fight...
<||arifaX> try a "sudo ifconfig eth0 down"   and then "sudo ifconfig eth1 down"   then "sudo ifup eth1" and check "route" for changes
<imagine[laptop]> Hmm... All my menu in Kmenu are weird it is like this: :Entries from Strigi Apps
<frojnd> ||arifaX, sudo ifup eth1 SIOCSIFFČAGS: NO such file or directory
<||arifaX> frojnd: np what about route is there now eth1 in? or still eth0 as default?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, route: everything disapeard :)
<imagine[laptop]> anyone has their Kmenu all weird with Stuff related to strigi to all entry ?
<||arifaX> frojnd: ok so you are not connected to the accesspoint anymore I think
<frojnd> just writes: Destination, Getway, Fenmask Flasgs Metric...
<||arifaX> frojnd: do a   "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<frojnd> ||arifaX, SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<||arifaX> frojnd: strange - if you do again    sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart   what happens?
<frojnd> first: * reconfiguring network interfaces... RTNETLINK answer: no such process SIOCDELRT: no such process
<||arifaX> frojnd: I think you really have only the problem that you have concurrent settings for your 2 interfaces. you could remove eth0 completely from interfaces temporary to get eth1 as default route or maybe do a reboot now and we can look again
<imagine[laptop]> come on.. somebody has to have this problem.... It's just stupid.. All my menu are bugged by strigi
<||arifaX> frojnd: I will be smoking a cig and be back soon maybe your reboot is done then
<frojnd> ||arifaX, ok..
<frojnd> ||arifaX, but it will be quick
<frojnd> 30 sec :D
<shadowhywind> where are the location where most icons are stored in?
<imagine[laptop]> shadowhywind: ~/.kde ?
<shadowhywind> do you know what folder in side of the .KDE folder they would be in?
<stdin> shadowhywind: you mean system icons?
<shadowhywind> like the pidgin systray icon
<stdin> shadowhywind: /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps
<imagine[laptop]> oh yeah.. /usr/share/... didn't remmeber
<Minataku> <.<
<||arifaX> frojnd: so what now?
<imagine[laptop]> stdin: Did you have any issue with Kmenu entries being altered by Strigi?
<Minataku> Where is Dr_Willis ? ;o;
<frojnd> ||arifaX, let's move away ath0
<stdin> imagine[laptop]: nope, all strigi does is eat my cpu :p
<imagine[laptop]> All my entries start with _:Entries in K-Menu: Strigi app name: name of the apps
<imagine[laptop]> It's damn annoying...
<Minataku> Mmmmm. Semiconductors.
<imagine[laptop]> stdin: yeah.. I disabled the daemon.. but it still ***** my Menu
<stdin> I don't see how strigi could write to the kmenu, but I don't know it all that well
<zach_> hello
<imagine[laptop]> I don't know but it does it... it's like it's corrupted on my system, but it's a fresh install
<zach_> i've got this problem that involves Firefox
<imagine[laptop]> oh well..
<imagine[laptop]> I'm out
<stdin> imagine[laptop]: I'd recommend you report it on launchpad
<imagine[laptop]> laucnhpad ?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, we could remove settings for wired network...
<stdin> imagine[laptop]: launchpad is the site Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) bugs go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<imagine[laptop]> ty
<zach_> it seems to have problems loading the security features
<imagine[laptop]> no time to report it right now.. Got some studying to do I'll do it later on
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<||arifaX> frojnd: look at the end of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42013/
<MaDiNfO_> can i use i386 distro with a AMD 64 cpu  ?
<||arifaX> MaDiNfO_: yes
<MaDiNfO_> okay
<zach_> because it won't start up, and it says that it had problems trying to load the security features
<||arifaX> MaDiNfO_: would be the better choice if you you want to use it as simple desktop systems because all stuff like flash firefox codecs etc. works out of the box then
<zach_> and that it couldn't load firefox for that reason
<MaDiNfO_> no flash for x86_64 ?
<Minataku> x64, IMO, is a lousy hack
<Minataku> I don't see it getting too much support any time soon
<zach_> ;_;
<Minataku> Just boot the lousy pieces of silicon in Legacy Mode
<||arifaX> Minataku: good for servers
<Minataku> Even though you're stuck with x86 either way, you'll be happier
<stdin> MaDiNfO_: flash only works on 32bit (tho Adobe have some plans for 64bit versions some time in the future)
<Minataku> Of course, you'll be happiest when you're like be and you find the world outside x86
<Minataku> Like UltraSPARC <3
<zach_> can anyone help me?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, ok I've pasted
<blendtux> anybody ovehrere having problems with blender on gutsy gibbon
<zach_> i'm new to this OS, and I'd like to learn more
<||arifaX> frojnd: restart networking
<frojnd> ||arifaX, so now sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<blendtux> crashes when you push the play button
<zach_>  
<zach_> >_>
<bottiger> I've always used "du -sk .[A-z]* * | sort -n" to se which files/folder that takes up space on my harddrive. However, can someone help me extend it so it prints out the filesize in a human readable format. like "du -sh foo" ?
<||arifaX> frojnd: yep
<zach_> <_<
<Minataku> Sorry, I've grown to dislike x86 after using other architectures and realizing just how poor x86 is
<||arifaX> frojnd: and checkout "route" again and all other stuff we tried
<zach_> :'(
<MaDiNfO_> well i can compile on i386 with x64 cpu extencions to get more speed or not ?
<Minataku> zach_: Slow down
<Minataku> MaDiNfO_: No
<_mark_> Does anyone know how to downgrade from Gutsy to Feisty?
<zach_> ok..............
<Minataku> If it's booted in legacy mode, it can only run IA-32 apps
<MaDiNfO_> ok
<Minataku> And 64bit doesn't give much improvement on x86 anyway
<MaDiNfO_> i will stay on i386 than
<Minataku> Especially in userland
<zach_> i just kind of tend to assume that people ignore me
<Minataku> zach_: If nobody knows the answer, they won't respond
<Minataku> It keeps the signal to noise ratio better
<MaDiNfO_> zach_: learn linux
<MaDiNfO_> or kubuntu
<MaDiNfO_> or anyother distro
<MaDiNfO_> google is your teacher
<zach_> i have kubuntu
<Minataku> zach_: Limit asking to maybe every 20 minutes
<MaDiNfO_> wathever
<zach_> ok
<MaDiNfO_> google teach you
<Minataku> Perhaps someone will show up later who knows
<zach_> cool
<Minataku> MaDiNfO_: Cease
<zach_> alright
<declan> What does zach want to know?
<Minataku> We don't harass the newbies here
<||arifaX> a friend of mine has installation problems (feisty and gutsy) on a notebook. it is a 64bit machine. the 32bit installer does not reach the boot screen. the 64bit version installs with no problems. some kind of timer error appears during boot. any ideas because he wants to install 32bit?
<Minataku> We help them
<marx2k> Anyone here use KLibido?
<Minataku> Unless they're just being stupid and/or lazy, which has happened before
<MaDiNfO_> Minataku: yes but they need to be more specific about their problem
<MaDiNfO_> :P
<Minataku> He was quite specific
<Minataku> You probably missed it
<MaDiNfO_> <zach_> i'm new to this OS, and I'd like to learn more
<MaDiNfO_> maybe
<MaDiNfO_> this was wath i saw
<declan> Seems a bit of a large question...
 * WaltzingAlong had not even seen a question in that
<declan> Nothing more specific?
<MaDiNfO_> anyway
<MaDiNfO_> sleep time
<WaltzingAlong> _mark_: grab the feisty alt cd, install from there, formatting / but leaving /home intact
<Minataku> Scroll up and look for it, or zach_, just repeat it
 * MaDiNfO_ AFK
<||arifaX> frojnd: any news?
<WaltzingAlong> MaDiNfO_: in konversation press f3 to start a search
<frojnd> ||arifaX, jsut bad news :s
<stdin> MaDiNfO_: public away messages are obnoxious
<_mark_> WaltzingAlong: I think my /home is in the same partition as everything else.  It won't work then, will it?
<_mark_> Or will it?
<MaDiNfO_> stdin: its s simple /ame
<frojnd> ||arifaX, I've tryed everything: route nothing dig nothuing... and than I've sudo ifconfig eth0 down
<stdin> MaDiNfO_: just use /away <reason>  when you are away
<WaltzingAlong> _mark_: well saving /home was meant to save your personal files/folders; but any of the !backup methods should work for that
<frojnd> ||arifaX, still nothing, and than I sudo ifconfig eth1 down (I don't know why)
<stdin> and take a look at the IRC Guidelines
<MaDiNfO_> anything else ?
<stdin> MaDiNfO_: nope, you're free to sleep :)
<frojnd> ||arifaX, but if  I do iwconfig there are settings for eth1 despite I made sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<MaDiNfO_> :P
<MaDiNfO_> okay
<declan> I have a question: how do people here start compiz on kubuntu gutsy. When I type compiz, I end up without decorations, and the desktop becomes unusable. Is there a better command to type? I have ubuntu-desktop installed, and it works there, so I guess I have all of the requisite packages...
#kubuntu 2007-10-25
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: but check ifconfig eth1, you will not see UP as the device is DOWN
<stdin> !compiz | declan, the link here shows you how to start it
<ubotu> declan, the link here shows you how to start it: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> declan: also check the compiz-fusion wiki
<_mark_> WaltzingAlong: I know that it's to save my personal files and folders.  But can I save them during install, if they're in the same partition as everything else?
<WaltzingAlong> _mark_: if they are on the same partition not really (as far as i know). during install you will want to format "/" and if /home is on /, then both get formatted
<WaltzingAlong> !backup | _mark_
<ubotu> _mark_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<WaltzingAlong> _mark_: btw, what is in feisty that gutsy is missing?
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, ||arifaX ifconfig eth1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42015/
<declan> Thanks for the help, I'll check in those places
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: yes notice right before BROADCAST there is no UP ? because you put it down
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: man ifconfig
<||arifaX> frojnd: looks good what about the "route"
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, and if I wanna put it back sudo ifconfig up but than I got notice: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<frojnd> ||arifaX, route: everything blank
<_mark_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks.  Gutsy has Dolphin, which I hate.  Feisty has Konqueror as the file manager, which I like much more.  And Gutsy is not supported by Envy, which I use to get the latest 'fglrx' graphics driver.  So I'm stuck with the crumby 'ati' driver . . .  :-(
<frojnd> ||arifaX, just Destination, Gateway Genmask but nothing under above...
<frojnd> ||arifaX, do u think manager interrupt anything?
<WaltzingAlong> _mark_: you could also use fglrx from the ubuntu repos and you could also change konqueror to your file manager
<WaltzingAlong> !dolphin | _mark_
<ubotu> _mark_: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<WaltzingAlong> !fglrx | _mark_
<ubotu> _mark_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> !envy | _mark_
<ubotu> _mark_: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<juan> hello! after removing compiz and beryl, i get this message everytime i use apt-get:
<||arifaX> frojnd: that's so strange. you are online with your accesspoint, so it is only a problem in setting up your interface and the default route pointing to your router. maybe at this point someone with more network knowledge on linux should jump in here?
<juan>  i haver to autoremove   liblua5.1-filesystem0 liblua5.1-curl0 liblua5.1-expat0 liblua5.1-0
<juan> when i remove them, then adept tells me to reinsatll them, what are they for, and how can i stop this cycle?
<WaltzingAlong> juan: autoremove * because no package is using those packages and they were automatically installed because a package you installed (and have since removed) needed them
<WaltzingAlong> juan: what is the output of sudo aptitude -f install
<juan> those àckages are not being used and will be eliminated
<WaltzingAlong> right
<juan> what is that aptitude flag for?
<WaltzingAlong> juan: you could also have used apt-get in place of aptitude with that command (ie sudo apt-get -f install)
<_mark_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks!  I'll try that, and might just stick with Gutsy.  There's a few other things that bug me, but I think I can live with them.
<xevious-> ok so i just booted off a livecd and the normal boot/install kubuntu option booted to a terminal, startx said no screens found -- had to use safe graphics mode. why might that be?
<juan> ok
<juan> i uninstalled them using aptitude -f
<Minataku> xevious-: Unsupported/unprobeable graphics card
<juan> WaltzingAlong do you use adept a lot?
<frojnd> ||arifaX, theere happens something strange if I enable wireless network under network manager and than restart network settings:
<WaltzingAlong> juan: no i prefer aptitude and aptitude has an ncurses interface so launching it within konsole lets you use the mouse as well as the keyboard
<frojnd> ||arifaX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42016/
<xevious-> Minataku: GeForce 7 series?
<WaltzingAlong> juan: i just use adept rarely but for mass filtering (as it does) when looking for something without knowing well for what i am searching, exactly
<Minataku> xevious-: You may very well need to use the alternate installer
<xevious-> Minataku: what's the difference with the alternate installer?
<_mark_> Oh, WaltzingAlong, I've got another little problem you might be able to help me with.  In Feisty, Konversation showed in the system tray, and glowed red whenever someone was talking to me.  In Gutsy, it doesn't.  Know how to make it do so?
<Minataku> It should work whereas the normal isn't
<Minataku> lol
<xevious-> hehe ok
 * xevious- grabs the alternate
<xevious-> bbiaw
<WaltzingAlong> _mark_: konversation/settings/configure/behavior/general
<juan> is that so? ok, i have a pachage intsalled that i need, a version i found in the web, it turns out that there is anotherone in the repos, but i dont want that one, i want mine cause it works better for me, but the silly adept tells me i have to upgrade it, how do i stop from having the icon in my panel?
<Minataku> Use a dummy package
<Minataku> There's some way to make them
<_mark_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks!
<Minataku> I don
<Minataku> 't know how, though
<frojnd> ok ||arifaX I know I've allready bugged u. Can u tell me what output data should I paste on ubuntuforums?
<Minataku> I also frequently fatfinger typing the '
<Minataku> But that's beyond the point
<WaltzingAlong> juan: i may use aptitude to lock the package at the version you want to keep  (in aptitude/package/keep or : key)
<juan> and can you tell me how to do that?
<WaltzingAlong> juan: maybe you can lock it through adept manager too
<juan> i'm already in the konsole
<WaltzingAlong> juan: ok in konsole, then start aptitude with  sudo aptitude
<juan> ok
<WaltzingAlong> juan: next find the package you want to keep. press /      then type some of the name to search
<WaltzingAlong> juan: when you find the package, with the mouse you can access the package menu, selecting keep
<Thylio> I have a ISO, whit a movie on it (VCD), I have mounted it "sudo mount /path/to/file/ /path/to/mount -o loop" But how the hell can i wath it in VLC?
<juan> ok
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: you do not need to mount it to play it with vlc;
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: open the .iso directly with vlc
<juan> and now? do i just cose aptitude?
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: What!?   Doh.  Okay. Thx :)
<Kachna> guys,was trying defrag,but my system froze during that -> had to restart, now i see folders on my disk,but no data inside...
<WaltzingAlong> Kachna: which system is that?
<Kachna> fsck with -p keeps telling me to run it manually
<Kachna> ext3
<WaltzingAlong> the letter q followed with yes (clicking it) or pressing the letter y
<WaltzingAlong> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<mark_> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kachna> was reading stuff about defragmentation around google,found out it's not that much useless (though not so useful too)
<Kachna> however,i ran it..
<Kachna> and now i guess i'm f*cked up?
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Where is the .iso directly in VLC? I cant seem to find it:o
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: where did you save the file? /home/thylio/mymovie.iso ?
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: anyway, drag/drop the .iso on vlc or use the file/open dialog in vlc
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: otherwise with /path/to/mount you could have vlc open the dir /path/to/mount though as i mentioning vlc can handle vcd iso ifles
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Well, drag and drop, does not seem to work, neither does opening it with CTRL+O.
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: /path/to/mount, it just shows as a directory. is that how it should be?
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: and you could always launch it from konsole to see any errors; yeah have vlc open a directory, then point to the one where you mounted the iso
<Kachna> k,well,is there any point of running fsck as it keeps deleting inodes,or i can format :/
<diomedes> how do you install themes on the newer versions of kde? under look and feel?
<WaltzingAlong> !themes | diomedes
<ubotu> diomedes: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WaltzingAlong> !changethemes | diomedes
<ubotu> diomedes: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Kachna> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Wow, advance, do you have time to walk me throug?
<lee98632> eh did i do this channel thing right?
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | lee98632
<ubotu> lee98632: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dragnslcr> lee98632- if you're looking for #kubuntu, yes
<hellhound> how do you disable kdesktop?
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: you have not mounted the file yet? vlc should be able to open the .iso so there may be something else wrong but sure
<WaltzingAlong> killall kdesktop ? :D
<lee98632> hi actaully i am searching for a on LiAmO
<lee98632> Hi waltzingalong
<lee98632> I actually have a bit of a probelm
<WaltzingAlong> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<lee98632> atm so I am running Ubuntu in 64
<lee98632> I was wanting to get kubuntu to do the cube but it became a night mare
<diomedes> waltz that site refers to the old kde, the new one I can only find adding icon themes
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: I have mounted teh iso file, did it in termilal ("code" is in my first "post") But it only shows as a directory not a cdrom.
<hellhound> WaltzingAlong: is there a way to kill it for good such as uninstall so that compiz can use its background settings... and later reinstall a package to get it back if necessary?
<lee98632> I even ran the 64 bit in kubuntu
<lee98632> I got wobly windows in it
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: it is a directory. it is not a cdrom.
<lee98632> but then when I tried the kube thing that is when it all becaame a mess
<WaltzingAlong> hellhound: perhaps but i do not know how
<lee98632> so has any one sucessfully rn the cube on the  Kubunut
<WaltzingAlong> lee98632: compiz had gnome in mind and is (afaiac) dead in the water for kde since kde4 will include similar effects natively
<WaltzingAlong> lee98632: yes there have been people in here with the cube working on kde
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Okay, but still, cant wathc the video, beacouse VLC only want to play CD
<Thylio> 's
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ ; start here, check the wiki of compiz-fusion and check the compiz-fusion channel
<makuseru> hi, i have a new ipod nano, and when i connect it it shows up as an ipod, but when i copy my music over to it it never shows up on the ipod (but if i browse it on the computer it shows it as being there) how can i get it transfered to the ipod to where it will actually plau?
<lee98632> ahhh
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: vlc then file/open directory
<kevbug> could someone point me to a resource on how to disable compiz and return to the normal window manager? I'm on  afriends laptop and his ATI isn't playing nice
<xevious> makuseru: how are you copying the music over to the ipod?
<Dragnslcr> lee98632- it works well for me
<lee98632> ok then Ill wait for KDe4 to come out then
<makuseru> xevious: im just dragging and droppingit in
<WaltzingAlong> kevbug: kwin --replace
<kevbug> WaltzingAlong: will that do it permanently?
<xevious> makuseru: you're dragging it into the disk storage part of the ipod, not the music part
<hydrogen> makuseru: you need to use a program that can speak ipodese
<Dragnslcr> kevbug- or kwin --replace & if you do it from a console
<lee98632> <Dragnslcr cool
<hydrogen> makuseru: Amarok can
<xevious> makuseru: use amarok to load it
<WaltzingAlong> kevbug: compiz does not start automatically unless put in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<makuseru> amarock never recognizes it
<xevious> makuseru: is it one of the new video nanos?
<WaltzingAlong> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<makuseru> xevious: yes
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> thats problematic
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: It play's a file now. But it's stuck at 0:00:00.
<hydrogen> because apple sucks.
<Dragnslcr> WaltzingAlong, kevbug- there's an environment variable for setting the default window manager as well
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> it does
<lee98632> well, Ill talks to you all laters
<xevious> makuseru: apple put some new measures in to ensure that non-iTunes users can't use the new ipods
<synthetic> hi all
<hydrogen> you will need to build libgpod and gtkpod from cvs
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: yes my impression is that it is not being played for other reasons; perhaps missing codecs or a corrupt file
<makuseru> the very first time i plugged it in amarock recognized it, but i told it not to do anything right then
<hydrogen> to do it
<makuseru> and it hasnt asked me since
<hydrogen> makuseru: Even if Amarok recognizes it it will not be able to add music properly
<makuseru> why?
<hydrogen> apple added checksumming to the ipod, mos tprobably as a way of ensuring databases don't get corrupt
<synthetic> I need mysql4 in gutsy. Where can I find its deb?
<hydrogen> the released version of libgpod (which amarok usese) can't handle the checksum
<xevious> bbiaw
<Thylio> Okay, i'll try to reinstall it, maybe I have missed some nessesery packages.
<synthetic> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: from what you are telling me vlc is just fine
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WaltzingAlong> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nzk> What's the command to run the gui updater?
<synthetic> WaltzingAlong: install w32codecs from medibuntu
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Okay. Havent installed any other codecs than thous that are in the VLC package.
<WaltzingAlong> which should be enough, hence thinking the .iso may not right
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: but research it further
<WaltzingAlong> nzk: kdesu adept_manager ?
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: aah. Yeah. Could it have somthing to do whit that i made the iso file, from .bin/.cue file maybe?
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: do you have the bin/cue? vlc can play those as well
<Thylio> Oh. Feel kind of supid now.
<WaltzingAlong> it is a good find, vlc that is; can play so much
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, i'll try to open them with CRTL+O then
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: great, select the .bin
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, it's amazing!
<WaltzingAlong> go french!
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: OKay. thx
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: Shit it worked! :D Crappy qualety on the movie tho -.-
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<Boes> i have an onboard nvidia gforce 6100,  i've used the restricted drivers manager to install the drivers for the video card,  but i still can't get opengl support to work,  does anybody have any ideas?
<AmyRose> Why can't I control the hinting options of fonts in GTK programs running under KDE?
<AmyRose> !nvidia | Boes
<ubotu> Boes: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tjodalv> the KDE font section doesn't control the hinting?  Even for GTK apps?
<AmyRose> tjodalv: It ONLY affects KDE apps
<AmyRose> Or Qt apps
<AmyRose> well, it also affects a handful of other apps too, but not GTK apps
<AmyRose> I read somewhere that GTK/GNOME handle fonts on their own
<AmyRose> or at least DPI and hinting settings
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> somebody help me install grub again
<AmyRose> !patience | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tjodalv> do you want the fonts hinted differently in the gtk apps than the qt apps?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: why do i have to wait
<AmyRose> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Because it's rude to demand help.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: i didnt demand it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: i just said can somebody hlep me install grub again
<AmyRose> OK, what is the problem?
<tjodalv> amyrose: I think you can adjust the hinting from within the .fonts.conf file....
<AmyRose> tjodalv: That's the file KDE writes to, but it doesn't affect GTK apps
<makuseru> ok, so i installed gtkpod, and when i click load ipod it shows all the music in gtk pod, but it still dosnt show anything on the actuall ipod
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: my problem?
<AmyRose> yes, AT0M1CB0MB3R
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: ok i installed windows again on a different harddrive and it deleted grun with it
<Boes> thanks
<AmyRose> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Well, did you follow the directions in ubotu's link?
<AmyRose> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Since I have not used Windows for the last 3½ years or so, I don't know what else to say
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: im doing thaT right now
<hydrogen> then
<hydrogen> what are you whining about.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: me>
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<Boes> ok, i've followed the instructions on the wiki page for the binary drivers,   but i'm still not able to use opengl applications with the current setup,  it's showing mesa X11 as the current driver
<Boes> correction, current renderer
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> gosh i need help i dont understand how to do this
<keatonguy> Is it possible to mount your hard drive from a Live CD?
<makuseru> so can anyone help me get music onto an ipod?
<nalioth> keatonguy: yes
<keatonguy> nalioth: Do you know the command or a way to do it through gui?
<nalioth> !tell keatonguy about ntfs
<nalioth> keatonguy: your PM will shed some light
<keatonguy> No no, it's not an ntfs partition, it's Linux.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody please help me?
<AmyRose> Well, I just found the answer to my question
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AmyRose: what question
<begert_> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I think I have had that happen to me and I just re-installed Linux, probably not the answer your looking for
<AmyRose> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I was asking how to control the font rendering settings for GTK apps because they seem to ignore the settings in ~/.fonts.conf, and I found a page of .gtkrc-2.0 settings related to this :) http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkSettings.html#GtkSettings--gtk-xft-antialias
<begert_> if you /Home is on a different partition you at least won't lose that stuff
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> begert_: it isnt
<begert_> :(
<Yammeh> Is there a way to stop it making the application under the mouse the active application?
<Hamppari> How do I completely remove ubuntu and all of its packages?
<begert_> I would say use a live CD to modify your grub file, but I don't know much on how to have your system recognize it
<begert_> Hamppari, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Hamppari> I did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop on kubuntu (I know, foolish) and now I want to get rid of ubuntu and it's packages
<AmyRose> Hamppari: I found the answer today
<AmyRose> Hold on
<AmyRose> Hamppari: Here you go! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<begert_> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop?
<AmyRose> begert_: That will only remove a dummy package
<AmyRose> Hamppari: There is also another guide on psychocats.net
<Hamppari> AmyRose: Thanks, you're a life saver
<AmyRose> Hamppari: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<AmyRose> You're welcome
<AmyRose> I just wish it was as easy as it is on Fedora
<AmyRose> Since FC5, you can remove a desktop simply by unchecking it in the "official" package manager frontend (pirut)
<Hamppari> btw, I just got compiz working with AIGLX with my crappy ATI card :)
<AmyRose> You like it, Hamppari? :3
<Hamppari> Yeah :)
<Hamppari> Dont use the cube thing though
<Yammeh> I liked it, but I couldn't get the cube thing to work
<Hamppari> Just some little efffects
<Hamppari> Yammeh: you installed compiz-config-settings.manager ?
<Yammeh> Yup, I chose the cube and nothing happened
<Yammeh> Also, can you make it so that you can click anywhere on an application to bring it to the front, rather than just the top bar?
<marco> hi, just a question: I am about to upgrade...what do you think about gutsy??
<Hamppari> You have to choose both the cube thingies and then Ctrl + Alt + Left Click to initiate rotate
<Hamppari> marco awesome
<marco> Hamppari any problem encountered by anybody you heard of?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> somebody please help me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> omg
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i want to install grub on my windows harddrive
<NickPresta> what seems to be the problem AT0M1CB0MB3R ?
<Hamppari> marco I had to edit usplash.conf afterwards but thats about it
<NickPresta> oh.
<marco> ok
<Yammeh> omg, it works Hamppari, ace
<marco> thnx
<Hamppari> Yammeh np :)
<Yammeh> Do you know how to sort out that other issue?
<Yammeh> About having to click the top bar to make the application active?
<Hamppari> Yammeh: Its just matter of finding the option on the settings, Ill try it myself after I remove ubuntu
<Yammeh> Okie
<Hamppari> Yammeh, though if you click the top bar of that particular app it will be active
<Yammeh> I know, but I want to make it so you click anywhere on the app it becomes active
<Hamppari> Well im sure the option is somewhere there
<Hamppari> Ill try to look at it
<Hamppari> Yammeh: any luck yet?
<Yammeh> Nope, still looking
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: can you help me?
<zach_> i've got this problem that involves Firefox
<zach_> it seems to have problems loading the security features
<zach_> because it won't start up, and it says that it had problems trying to load the security features
<zach_> and that it couldn't load firefox for that reason
<zach_> there, i repeated it
<zach_> brb
<||arifaX_> frojnd: sorry was away. did you fix it already somehow?
<acey> Can someone help me? I accidently deleted a panel off the bottom bar and I need it back
<acey> It's the one that shows all your programs
<acey> like the one where you click ont he program once it has been minimized to bring it back up
<newsense07> kmenu
<acey> no
<Hamppari> no its not kmenu
<acey> window list i think
<acey> or i know in gnome it's called window list I think
<Hamppari> right click the panel then choose to add application to panel
<acey> I added the applet window list but all it is, is a little applet thing
<acey> what application do I add
<Hamppari> Im not sure what it is in english :/
<newsense07> taskbar?
<acey> I guess
<newsense07> yeah thars it
<acey> the one that shows all the programs you are running
<newsense07> yeah taskbar\
<acey> and like when you minimize it, its the one in the middle bottom
<newsense07> yep
<newsense07> add taskbar applet
<acey> k, cna I add that back? I accidently clicked "Delete panel" when i was doing something and now I can't tell what programs are running XD
<newsense07> yeah right click the panel
<Boes> anybody have any other suggestions to get opengl to work with a geforce 6100 intergrated video,  other than what is on the wiki?
<newsense07> select add applet
<newsense07> in search enter taskbar
<acey> oo ok thanks it works now
<acey> thank you
<newsense07> np
<acey> ey while im here I have another question
<acey> can I make the bottom bar transparent?
<newsense07> just ask
<acey> like completely transparent
<newsense07> yes
<acey> so I can see windows behind it
<newsense07> your wallpaper yes
<acey> because right now all I see is the background iamge (default one)
<acey> oo so like I can change it so when a window is behind it I can see it?
<newsense07> what do you want to see ?
<acey> a window
<acey> like program
<newsense07> not sure if ya can let me check
<juan> hi! does anyone use kmail?
<acey> konversation
<AmyRose> juan: Yeah
<acey> k ty
<juan> AmyRose it doesn't download my attachments
<newsense07> acey: doesnt look like it
<newsense07> can make apps cover it but not behind it
<newsense07> kiba dock might do that but im not too farmiliar with it
<juan> and i can't figure out how to make it download them
<AmyRose> acey: If you're using Compiz, you can simply hold Alt and roll the mouse wheel over the panel
<AmyRose> juan: Sorry, I don't know how to fix that one
 * newsense07 has no scroll wheel :(
<newsense07> cheap mouse
<juan> AmyRose does your kmail download attachments?
<AmyRose> juan: yeah
<juan> so ill just keemp on looking, thanks AmyRose
<tony> Help please. I installed a program in Apt and now i can't find it.
<Hamppari> AmyRose: Thanks for the help now im PureKDE again :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub?
<Hamppari> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you could try asking at #ubuntu
<Hamppari> tony: what's the name of the program?
<tony> Hamppari: Partimage
<AmyRose> Hamppari: You're welcome
<Hamppari> tony try alt + F2 and type partimage
<Hamppari> tony: did it work
<LeeJunFan> Man, ATI just keeps managing to make me hate them more and more. Anyone know where to get the new 8.42 driver? There's no mention of even last months on ati.amd.com
<jerbear> i've upgraded to kubuntu from ubuntu... is there a way that i can now get rid of ubuntu and all of the packages that come with it? like i installed it from the cd
<Hamppari> LeeJunFan: www.ubuntuforums.org
<Hamppari> there's a how to also
<LastMall> jerbear yes
<Boes> has anybody used that envy script to try to install correct video drivers?
<Hamppari> LeeJunFan: https://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<LeeJunFan> Hamppari: yeah, I found it. Thanks.
<LeeJunFan> I have no idea why ATI is hiding it.
<jerbear> LastMall: how would i do that?
<LastMall> jerbear  its actually gnome you want to remove I believe.
<LastMall> jerbear http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<Hamppari> jerbear: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Hamppari> LastMall's link works also
<LastMall> jerbear  very bottom of that page
<jerbear> k, i'll check it out
<LastMall> jerbear  keep in mind I've not done it, but it says If you later decide you don't want Gnome any more, go back to the Gnome terminal and type sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop.
<LastMall> i don't know why it'd have to be done at a "gnome terminal"
<jerbear> thanks guys
<Hamppari> np
<Hamppari> Damn, now I can't find the topic enable compiz on
<Alonea> ok, not sure what I did, but I seemed to have screwed up my java. Eclipse now reports: Version 1.4.2-02 of the JVM is not suitable for this product. Version: 1.5 or greater is required.
<Alonea> I just tried to install the latest JDK and that didn't help
<tony> Hamppari: Sorry I had to step out. nothing happens when I push f12/Alt.
<Hamppari> tony: alt +f2
<tony> Hamppari: Alt and F12 at the same time.......Nothing happens
<Hamppari> tony: not F12.. alt + f2 :)
<tony> Hamppari: I'm an idiot. The run box came up. I typed partimage in hit enter then nothing
<Hamppari> How did you install it? sudo apt-get install partimage?
<tony> Hamppari: I used Adept Manager
<tony> If I sudo partimage in Terminal it runs...
<kroynos> is there another themer i can use instead of emerald for Kubuntu?
<Hamppari> tony: whats the problem then? :)
<tony> Hamppari: I'm new to Linux. I want to know where the programs go when I install them. How do I add a shortcut to the Applications menu?
<Hamppari> tony: look for menu editor at the programs
<LastMall> tony  i think its called kmenuedit
<tony> LastMall: I found that. Thanks
<pbecker> Hi all. Does anyone know how to bind a file extension to a shell script so that it runs when the file is clicked in Dolphin?
<LastMall> maybe not tho
<BluesKaj> K Menu has the installed apps listed , the K icon with the gear in it
<LastMall> not all applications list themselves
<mike-kubuntu> hey, on my laptop, fglrx is not detecting my video card, i have xorg-driver-fglrx installed and fglrx-kernel
<mike-kubuntu> it says i'm on mesa
<mike-kubuntu> when i type fglrxinfo
<BluesKaj> LastMall, kmenu is a start
<Hamppari> mike-kubuntu: did u install the driver from Restricted Drivers Manager
<pbecker> oh -- found a way: Configure Konqueror->File Associations does the tric
<pbecker> not that obvious IMO, but it works now
<LastMall> tony  open kongueror and click on applications there.  Applications/Installed Programs
<tony> LastMall: I already added it so it shows up there too.
<mike-kubuntu> Hamppari: yes
<mike-kubuntu> Hamppari: and the module is loaded
<kgx> does anyone know a solution to this problem: if i retrieve inline javascript via ajax, firefox won't allow it to be executed. other than preincluding the script, is there any way i can actually make it work?
<Hamppari> mike-kubuntu: did u check your xorg.conf to have fglrx in the driver section
<Hamppari> instead of ati or similar
<mike-kubuntu> yeah, it says fglrx
<mike-kubuntu> pcie
<mike-kubuntu> bus id 1:5:0
<jjj543k3> is there a way to set konqueror's user agent to something other than what is in the list of available user agents?
<jjj543k3> For instance install a custom user agent or something
<Kr4t05> I have a problem with Kopete crashing and I was wondering if someone could help me.
<BigDaddy> Kr4t05: lemme guess, MSN protocol?
<Kr4t05> Here is a pastebin of the output I get starting kopete from console
<Kr4t05> http://pastebin.com/m46c0dc2c
<BigDaddy> Oscar? that is AIM I think...
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Maybe I should try Pidgin and see if it works?
<BigDaddy> I don't see why, pidgin is a GNOME app and Kopete is native KDE
<BigDaddy> Are you using the latest version of Kopete?
<Kr4t05> The one that came with Gutsy.
<BigDaddy> Did you upgrade or do a fresh install?
<Kr4t05> BigDaddy: Fresh
<Kr4t05> Hold on, there are some KDE upgrades in my package manager.
<Kr4t05> Let's see what they do.
<BigDaddy> Kr4t05:  Ah, that might be it. I just updated today myself and my MSN issue was fixed
 * genii sips a coffee
<Kr4t05> I notice a few things have been slightly more crash-prone since I installed Gutsy.
<jerbear> when i go to monitor settings and enter administrator mode, and make a change, the OK button is grayed out... what's going on?
<Kr4t05> Nothing earth-shattering, but still annoying.
<BigDaddy> not me, my system has increased stability. Kontact, Amarok, just about everything is better. Of course I did a fresh install this time as opposed to last
<jjj543k3> how do I make konversation minimize to the system try insted of closing when i close it? Like it did in feisty
<BigDaddy> jerbear: what settings are you trying to set?
<jerbear> BigDaddy: anything in the monitor settings
<jerbear> BigDaddy: i click admin mode, enter my password... the red border appears and i can change settings but the ok button is always grayed out
<BigDaddy> jjj543k3: settings ->configure -> behaviour -> system tray
<BigDaddy> jerbear: so you go to Settings -> Peripherals -> Monitor and Display ?
<jerbear> this is a completely fresh install, btw
<jerbear> BigDaddy: yes
<BigDaddy> Are you trying to change your resolution by anychance?
<jerbear> BigDaddy: anything... dual monitor, resolution... nothing works
<BigDaddy> Wait, I don't even need to be in admin mode to make changes here. HAve you tried it without admin mode?
<jerbear> yes
<kevbug> is there some way to disable XGL on startup?
<BigDaddy> jerbear: have you tried Color & Gamma?
<jerbear> nothing works in monitor settings
<BigDaddy> I just tried to change my resolution and it didn't work either. So far, Gamma is the only thing that i tried that actually worked.
<BigDaddy> Do you have the nvidia driver?
<jerbear> yes
<BigDaddy> press alt+f2 and enter " nvidia-settings "
<zetheroo> I am trying to get compiz working in Kubuntu.. how do I get Kubuntu to start using compiz?
<jerbear> ok, that opened up
<MilesG> hello ubotu
<BigDaddy> Try using that to make your adjustments. IF that works,then try running it from the konsole with sudo and then save the settings to your X configuration
<zetheroo> does compiz work with the ati opensource driver?
<jerbear> this is pretty disconcerting... this did work, now it doesn't... how am i supposed to trust that my system will be configurable for other things
<jerbear> ?
<contrast83> Anyone here use the Save/Read Markings functionality in Synaptic?
<BigDaddy> zetheroo: I have not heard many good things about the ATI open driver. I don't know how Compiz will work with it
<MilesG> does anyone in here have experience with gimp?
<contrast83> BigDaddy: I'm using Compiz with the open driver on an ATI M6 w/ 8MB VRAM and it runs more or less flawlessly.
<smorg> quick q... did anyone else have their kde break when installing the ATI closed driver via the restricted driver manager?
<BigDaddy> jerbear: you said this worked now it doesn't? What, the nvidia settings?
<jerbear> no, the kde config tool
<BigDaddy> MilesG: I do on indows, haven't used it yet in Kubuntu though
<zetheroo> BigDaddy: well I have switched to the fglrx driver now.... so I'll give compiz another shot
<jerbear> how could something like that work so poorly?
<smorg> I restored my xorg.conf file but that didn't fix anything... i had to reinstall my entire distro
<smorg> is there any way to make sure it won't destroy the whole os
<zetheroo> how do I get XGL going?
<BigDaddy> jerbear: I would guess the # of video cards hardware config's would be staggering and considering that most of it is reversed enginered makes it pretty amazing.
<zetheroo> if I install the xserver-xgl package... will that do it for me?
<diomedes> when I installed xgl my desktop went stupid
<BigDaddy> jerbear: that being said, this may be a known issue that is being addressed
<jerbear> BigDaddy: all we're talking about here is a tool that modifies a text file... no drivers are coming into play
<BigDaddy> did you search for known bugs?
<diomedes> does xgl server have it's own conf or should it still use xorg.conf?
<jerbear> brb... going to test this
<BigDaddy> jerbear: you still didn't say what you were trying to change. You said anything. Were you trying to increase you resolution? Drop it down?
<contrast83> diomedes: It doesn't use xorg.conf, IIRC. Not sure what it does use though.
<BigDaddy> MilesG: what did you want to know about GIMP?
<draik> How do I convert DVDs to PSP?
<BigDaddy> draik: go to PSP church and get them baptized?
<MilesG> BigDaddy: i wanted to reverse an animated .gif from A-B to B-A in an easy and quick way
<BigDaddy> I almost forgot, the reason I came in here is that I am having trouble with KTorrent killing my internet connection. Anyone have experience with this?
<BigDaddy> MilesG: There is a plugin need to work with animated gif's I believe. Do you have that?
<MilesG> nah, but i just did it by hand
<MilesG> thanks though
<BigDaddy> MilesG: http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:6-G70ldr3A0J:www.gimptalk.com/forum/topic/Gap-For-Animated-Gif-9937-1.html+GIMP+reverse+animated+gif&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&ie=UTF-8
<BigDaddy> oh, you got it already huh?
<MilesG> yea...i wanted to make something that looks like a boot splash for ubuntu booting
<MilesG> and place it on my cell phone when it turns on/off
<BigDaddy> MilesG: that would be sweet! What phone do you have?
<MilesG> razr
<MilesG> its quite easy actually
<BigDaddy> damn. I have a Sony Ericsson
<BigDaddy> The only animated gifs I have are Mortal Kombat sprites.
<MilesG> on the razr, i just have to overwrite "customer_opening.gif" and "customer_closing.gif" respectively
<MilesG> haha thats cool
<BigDaddy> So does no one here have experiece with Ktorrent?
<BigDaddy> OK then, go to look elsewhere.
<evjunior09> Okay so i downloaded iTunes and it installed using WINE. How do i go about running the app??
<MilesG> i dont know how to use torrents
<Hamppari> evjunior09: I use Amarok instead of iTunes but If you still want to use iTunes then type in to terminal wine itunes.exe
<Hamppari> or what ever is the name of the executable
<Hamppari> MilesG: you mean you dont know how to use them on linux or you dont know how to use them at all?
<MilesG> at all
 * genii sips a coffee
<Hamppari> download a torrent file, fire up ktorrent and choose where to download whatever you're downloading
<Nocivo> stan?
<ryy> Hello, my audio is not working since I installed Gutsy Gibbon on my Dell Inspiron 1501.  Funny thing is that it worked fine on Fiesty.  According to Vista, I have SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC, Sigmatel STAC92XX C-Major HD Audio Driver.  Is there anything I do to revive my audio?  Or should I just go back to Fiesty?
<Nocivo> am xd
<Zigonick> is there a way to download some of the packages/updaes without sudo apt-get? At home am on dailup so trying to download the things i need while at work, and put on a jump disk
<Hamppari> ryy: happened to my friend too so you're not alone
<ryy> Was he able to find a solution?
<Hamppari> ryy not yet
<zetheroo> when I login all I see is the desktop background.... no menu's no panles.. nothing
<ryy> Wow.  Does anyone even know what the problem is?
<Hamppari> Zigonick: ask at #ubuntu
<Nocivo> xD
<ryy> thanks.
<Hamppari> ryy: well my friend didnt find a single topic about it at ubuntuforums (yet) :P
<evjunior09> Hamppari: It dosent work
<Hamppari> evjunior09: Did you manage to install it using wine
<evjunior09> Umm well i clicked download, and it said open using...and i clicked on wine
<evjunior09> and it started to download and installed normally (Like windows would)
<evjunior09> and now i cant find it
<Nocivo> be
<zetheroo> how do you start X from the console?
<Hamppari> its in your /home/yourname/.wine/drive_c/ folder
<Hamppari> zetheroo: startx
<zetheroo> thanks
<Hamppari> np
<evjunior09> Hamppari: bash: /home/mike/.wine/drive_c/: is a directory
<Hamppari> evjunior09: go to your home folder
<Hamppari> then press alt + .
<Hamppari> and find a folder there called .wine
<evjunior09> when i go to Konqueror i click on Home folder and click ALT + and it dosent do anything
<Hamppari> evjunior09: at the top bar, click View -> Show Hidden Files
<evjunior09> Okay i got it, Now theres 2 folders..Program Files and Windows
<hdevalence> hey guys, every time kopete (tries to) connect with an MSN server, it segfaults
<evjunior09> and i see itunes.exe and it says i need to re-install it
<evjunior09> ugh
<Hamppari> hdevalence: you mean crashes?
<hdevalence> yeah
<Hamppari> Did the same to me but it worked after I installed all updates
<hdevalence> it gives me the kcrash thing
<Hamppari> You installed all updates yet?
<Hamppari> evjunior09: I would suggest using Amarok :P
<hdevalence> about how it got signal 11
<evjunior09> Hamppari: Yeah i just dont care for Amarok
<Jucato> hdevalence: known bug. fix should be on the way (or is available)
<Hamppari> evjunior09: Ah ok,
<evjunior09> Plus it wont let me organize my songs for my iPod by #, it does it by random
<BluesKaj> too bad evjunior09, amarok rocks
<Jucato> hdevalence: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/153500
<Hamppari> Well Kopete worked for me after updates
<Jucato> hdevalence: try to check if you have updates available. it might already have the fix for kopete
<hdevalence> ok.
<evjunior09> BluesKaj: Any ideas on how i can arrange songs on my iPod the way i want them to be??
<evjunior09> They seem to go in any random order
<Hamppari> hdevalence: after enabling all the repositories and upgrading everything works fine :)
<BluesKaj> well, Ipods aren't my strength...don't own one
<hdevalence> Hmm... The packages APT says it's upgrading don't seem relevent
<hdevalence> except maybe kdelibs-data and some ss libs
<hdevalence> *ssl libs
<Hamppari> hdevalence: didnt seem relevant to me either but somehow it worked :D
<evjunior09> Hamppari: Any ideas on why when i upload music to my iPod it syncs them in any random order?
<BluesKaj> sorry evjunior09, don't even own a mp3 player of any sort ...maybe one of the younger more knowledgeable about gadget types can help here
<Hamppari> evjunior09: nope :/
<evjunior09> BluesKaj: Oh, thanks though! =]
<hdevalence> Hamppari: Perhaps we need to go from Magic to More Magic: http://catb.org/jargon/html/magic-story.html
<BluesKaj> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<BluesKaj> !rockbox | evjunior09
<ubotu> evjunior09: rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Hamppari> BluesKaj:  Hope he saw that :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , he'll eventually find out more even if he just googles ipod on linux
<Nocivo> help me
<Nocivo> xD
<Hamppari> Nocivo: ?
<Nocivo> wait.
<Nocivo> please
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Nocivo> mm
<morphinex> How can I find out how many cores the OS thinks my CPU has?
<morphinex> because I'm starting to think that while feisty recognized two, gutsy only sees one
<BluesKaj> 64bit?
<morphinex> nope
<Nocivo> Ubuntu install on a computer but change the hd to a faster computer with a different motherboard now runs ubuntu not me, I have to wait much
<morphinex> The cpu is called something nuts like Pentium Dual Core T2060
<BluesKaj> Nocivo, what language do you speak ?
<Nocivo> english
<frank23> morphinex: try cat /proc/cpuinfo
<morphinex> frank23: yeah, I did that, it doesn't have a cores field any longer
<BluesKaj> Nocivo, pls try to rephrase your question cuz it's difficult to understand
<frank23> morphinex: I don't have a dual core
<morphinex> frank23: under feisty I recall it had a cores field which, obviously, had the number 2 in it
<marco> hey people I got a problem
<frank23> morphinex: I see
<NickPresta> marco, oh. what seems to be the problem?
<marco> I just upgraded to Gutsy but now it seems I cannot surf the web
<Nocivo> Change computer's hard drive now ubuntu does not work for me
<marco> and I cannot also use my mouse
<marco> then it also told me no mime is installed
<NickPresta> marco, have you restarted your computer since you upgraded?
<marco> yes of course
<morphinex> frank23: perhaps the problem is that it installed a 386 kernel? Should I maybe have 686 instead?
<marco> NickPresta yes of course
<morphinex> or maybe even generic
<frank23> morphinex: the kernel has to be smp. I don't know if the 386 one is. you should use the 686 one
<morphinex> gah
<Jucato> !generic
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<frank23> morphinex: you're not using the generic one?
<morphinex> frank23: apparently I'm using 386
<marco> NickPresta do you thisk it might be  a kernel problem now I am using the newly installed 2.6.22
<morphinex> frank23: I used to be using generic
<Dragnslcr> It seems like the upgrade to 7.10 made the -386 kernel the default grub option
<Dragnslcr> Is -generic a better choice than -386?
<morphinex> Dragnslcr: Well, my both cores of my cpu don't seem to show up with the 386 kernel
<djtigerwolf> how does one open his back ports on the system?
<frank23> morphinex: Dragnslcr: the 386 kernel is probably only uselful for really old cpus
<morphinex> frank23: yeah, weird that gutsy installed it and picked it as the default
<genii> djtigerwolf: Install whatever program uses the port you want to open. If you have a router between port-forward it to the internal machine.
<frank23> morphinex: strange. I don't know
<morphinex> frank23: so if I reboot using the generic kernel, will all my kernel modules, restricted drivers, etc work
<frank23> morphinex: they should if you have the same version generic as you 386 kernel;
<djtigerwolf> i need updates but the package manager nolonger recives infi from it
<morphinex> because it looks like 2.6.22-14-generic is there
<morphinex> ok, I'm going to try it, brb
<djtigerwolf> i got dead repositories
<djtigerwolf> or what it seems
<frank23> djtigerwolf: what repository doesn't work?
<djtigerwolf> i cant get beryl
<djtigerwolf> wine
<djtigerwolf> based products
<Dragnslcr> Can I just swap the blocks in /boot/grub/menu.lst, or will that break stuff?
<djtigerwolf> and audacity
<djtigerwolf> wont dl
<djtigerwolf> and security ones as well
<genii> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<djtigerwolf> some one sayed get the back ports open for 18 months of suport
<genii> Hmm. universe should be enabled by default
<frank23> djtigerwolf: what version of kubuntu are you using/
<djtigerwolf> 7.4
<djtigerwolf> ubuntu
<djtigerwolf> tryed kubuntu
<Hamppari> genii: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<djtigerwolf> wireless failed
<frank23> Dragnslcr: you can swap the order of the menu entries.
<genii> Hamppari: Sure. but it's a bandaid. He needs his repos sorted out
<morphinex> frank23: it worked, it now shows two cores using the generic kernel
<Hamppari> genii: Oh nevermind, I though you needed help with wine :P
<genii> djtigerwolf: So you are in Gnome right now?
<frank23> morphinex: great
<genii> Hamppari: np :)
<frank23> morphinex: once you're sure that kernel is working you can uninstall the 386 one
<Dragnslcr> morphinex- thanks for mentioning it. I kept meaning to ask what the difference was when I figured out that my sound was broken because I didn't have the -386 module installed
<morphinex> I have to say, gutsy broke a whole bunch of stuff
<morphinex> Kind of annoying
<morphinex> When I went from edgy to feisty there were no problems at all, and in fact some stuff got fixed
<djtigerwolf> using gnome
<Dragnslcr> I had a couple upgrade problems, but nothing too terrible
<djtigerwolf> if i could get kubuntu working wireless wise ide use it
<djtigerwolf> i got 7.10 on disk
<djtigerwolf> but no wire less connection
<djtigerwolf> network manager does nothing
<djtigerwolf> 7.4 works 7.10 does not for some reason
<Dragnslcr> Wireless is still a bit sketchy. Blame Broadcom
<djtigerwolf> could i get 7.4 in 7.10
<djtigerwolf> 7.4 wireless in 7.10
<Hamppari> djtigerwolf: did you use ndiswrapper?
<djtigerwolf> whats that
<ardchoille> lol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub again?
<djtigerwolf> im kinda new to the linux seen
<Hamppari> djtigerwolf: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom+easy+way
<djtigerwolf> Resolving wine.budgetdedicated.com... failed: Name or service not known.
<djtigerwolf> djtigerwolf@djtigerwolf-desktop:~$
<hydrogen> whats the command to install suggested dependancies as well as hard deps
<genii> hydrogen: Should be someplace in  man apt-get   or man dpkg
<hydrogen> thats what I hoped
<djtigerwolf>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<djtigerwolf> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<djtigerwolf> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<djtigerwolf> djtigerwolf@djtigerwolf-desktop:~$
<hydrogen> i didn't see it though
<hydrogen> searching for reccomend or suggest
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub again?
<djtigerwolf> that was update
<Hamppari> djtigerwolf: you have several open apps running as sudo
<genii> djtigerwolf: If you have more than 1 window open and using package managers close all but 1.
<genii> hydrogen: Hangon I'll try to find it for you
<djtigerwolf> ok
<LinuxReign> Gutsy Rocks!
<hirak99> hi, i am using ubuntu and i have just downloaded kubuntu cd and added it as third party cdrom to apt. but when i want to install kubuntu-desktop through synaptic, it's still downloading instead of installing from the cd. how can i install from the cd?
<djtigerwolf> ok it did better now lets see if i get the programs i need
<djtigerwolf> W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./audacity_1.3.2beta-1~7.04mlk1_i386.deb
<djtigerwolf>   404 Not Found
<djtigerwolf> W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./wine_0.9.44~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb
<djtigerwolf>   404 Not Found
<djtigerwolf> W: Failed to fetch http://repoubuntusoftware.info/./wine-doors_0.1-1_all.deb
<djtigerwolf>   404 Not Found
<Hamppari> hirak99: its better to download
<Hamppari> hirak99: never packages
<hirak99> Hamppari, i have very low bandwidth :(
<Hamppari> hirak99: oh
<djtigerwolf> thanks for the site info
<ardchoille> hirak99: You're going to download the packages whether you use the package manager or download them manually, you're still daownloading the same amount of data
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub? i lost it when i deleted windows
<hirak99> that's why i created the cd in office... so that i can use it to install kubuntu at home
<Bonste1> yellow
<djtigerwolf> hopfuly 7.10 will run wireless as easy as 7.4
<djtigerwolf> someday
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !hi | Bonste1
<ubotu> Bonste1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> hydrogen: Here, post #6 http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-to-configure-apt-get-to-install-suggested-packages-169746/
<Romina> hi
<hydrogen> mm
<Bonste1> any diff between gnome and KDE ubuntu?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !hi | Bonste1
<ubotu> Bonste1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Romina> my toshiba satellite laptop becomes very, very hot when I work on it more than 3 or 4 hours.    Is there any tool which showes me the  health-status like  the temperature of my PC ?
<Dragnslcr> Bonste1- other than one using Gnome and the other using KDE?
<Romina> I fear that my laptop could die because of over-heating
<Bonste1> and differences?
<Dragnslcr> Romina- you can use ksensors
<wilson> Romina: sensors-detect  first
<Dragnslcr> Bonste1- between Gnome and KDE?
 * serge is gone.
<wilson> and make sure you have lm-sensors package installed
<NightBird> Bonste1: there is no major differences between ubuntu with kde, and kubuntu
<Bonste1> yes wondering if i can use KDE appz on gnome
<NightBird> yes, you can use kde programs on gnome
<Dragnslcr> Bonste1- I think so, but I'm not certain
<Dragnslcr> I know Gnome apps work in KDE
<Bonste1> mainly LinuxMCE on my gnome
<Bonste1> but it says is KDE only
<NightBird> assuming you have the kde libraries installed, you can run kde programs in any intreface
<Bonste1> so im not sure
<NightBird> including even base X11
<ardchoille> Bonste1: you can use gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome, no problem.
<Romina> Dragnslcr, wilson:  I intalled both programs now
<Romina> what shall I do now?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub? i lost it when i deleted windows
<Bonste1> u gusy got LinuxMCE on a gnome b4?
<hirak99> can't i ask apt-get to use the cd whenever the versions are same, and only to download a package if there is an upgraded version online?
<Hamppari> hirak99: why not just boot of the cd?
<Hamppari> and backup the stuff you want to keep
<Romina> Dragnslcr: ksensors is a window with no info in it
<jjj543k3> most of my text editors, kword, kate and the gnome gedit make these annoying backup files filename~ every time that you save a document, in kword you can set a specific path to where you want these to go. IT seems like they are only needed while the document is being saved incase of a crash, is it there fore ok to put them in /tmp?
<Romina> Is 196 Degrees Fahrenheit (76 Degrees Celsius)  a high  CPU temperature?
<Romina> my harddrive has 115 Degrees Fahrenheit  (47 Degrees Celsius)
<NightBird> Romina: I believe you want cpu temps to be 50~60 C
<Hamppari> jjj543k3: why do you have so many text editors
<Romina> NightBird, what could cause this temperatures?
<genii> Romina: NightBird is right, over 60 C gets where it may want to throttle
<NightBird> Romina: bad air flow, insufficient/dieing fans, bad power supply
<NightBird> Romina: how long has this been happening?
<Romina> air flow is OK
<NightBird> in relation ship to how old the system is?
<Romina> what is  "insufficient/dieing fans"  ?
<Romina> what is a "bad power supply" ?
<Romina> the Laptop is circa 18 month old
<Romina> its a toshiba satellite
<Hamppari> the fans that cool of your cpu
<Romina> it runs Feisty Fawn
<Romina> oh, FAN
<Romina> this turn-around thingy!?
<NightBird> Romina: ok, yeah, my guess would be an issue with the cpu fan then...
<ardchoille> Romina: yes
<Romina> I see
<Romina> I have an other idea
<ardchoille> Romina: And if you get a bunch of them, you can start a fan club
<Romina> lol :)
<jjj543k3> Hamppari: kate is just there kword is my primary word processor and gedit i need because if you try to edit any type of config file with kate you will cause some sort of error, a problem gedit doesn't seem to have.
<Romina> I added something to my   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Romina> acpi=force irqpoll
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub? i lost it when i deleted windows
<Romina> because flash movies seen in firefox and some other circumstances let crash all my USB devices
<genii> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dennister> man, i am so ticked off...went to all the trouble of installing ies4linux, java vm, and flash (again) just so i could use some Canadian government sites, and the revenue agency's browser check page will crash it all every time
<Romina> thats a bug in feisty,  mostly known on Toshiba Laptops with an ATI chip
<Romina> maybe the IRCpoll stuff is it why it becomes so hot?
<Romina> it begun these days ...
<setuid_w00t> Can somone tell me how to set me keyboard layout.  It works fine under KDE, but I installed another window manager and now my single-quote/double-quote key is messed up
<greeg> hi.
<dennister> i can use ies4linux for toronto gov pages, and ontario gov pages, but to do my taxes once a year, i still need to keep my winblows installation
<Hamppari> !hi | greeg
<ubotu> greeg: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Hamppari> dennister: use vmware :D
<dennister> Hamppari: i don't think it'll work for the taxes...they make it very clear that the only operating systems that can access the tax info epass accounts are winblows and mac
<dennister> at least the ontario gov supports redhat, & suse if you use firefox v. 1
<Dragnslcr> dennister- sounds a bit shady. Accessing web pages should never depend on OS
<Hamppari> heh
<dennister> i already wrote them saying that virtually no linux user still has firefox v. 1.0...we're pretty well all at v. 2+
<Dragnslcr> Firefox works pretty much exactly the same on Linux as it does on Windows
<greeg> mplayer is giving an error -> "Too many video packets in the buff"
<greeg> buffer
<Dragnslcr> Of course, I worry about any site that only works in IE
<dennister> Dragnslcr: ur very mistaken, actually, we can't access Rogers webmail (a huge cable broadband provider in Canada), a lot of microsoft sites, and tons of canadian gov online services
<Dragnslcr> Mistaken about what?
<dennister> Dragnslcr: mistaken about "Accessing web pages should never depend on OS"...unfortunately, from my examples, it does
<genii> hydrogen: Just curious if you have apt backend now installing the suggested packages by default
<Dragnslcr> dennister- key word is "should"
<Dragnslcr> Any site that works in Firefox on Windows should work just as well on Firefox on Linux
<Dragnslcr> I can't think of any technical reason that OS actually matters
<dennister> well, obviously they *should* work in all browsers...and all citizens *should* be able to access government services from any browser...but that's not the reality, i'm afraid
<Dragnslcr> Browser isn't the same as OS
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Hamppari> btw, why is ksensors showing an empty window
<Dragnslcr> Did you add any sensors?
<genii> dennister: Yes, they are all supposed to accesible to lynx/links but actually few of them are really compliant
<dennister> 6 months ago i could access rogers webmail from linux/firefox, but now you get a big box instead, saying the browser isn't compatible with their site, so...
<Dragnslcr> Or set any sensors to show in the panel?
<dennister> hi genii...long time no see
<genii> dennister: You can install extension user agent and just tell it you are IE7 on vista. works for me
<dennister>  and i was soooooo looking forward to erasing my winblows partition...
 * genii hands dennister a coffee
<dennister> genii: you can access CRA's epass, and pass their browser check?
<greeg> dennister: at least windblows plays dvd's smoothly
<greeg> and you tube
<genii> dennister: I dunno.
<dennister> ah....genii knows my drink of choice :)
<greeg> i dunno.
<genii> dennister: I'll find the extension url
<dennister> greeg: my dvd's and youtube work beautifully, here, too
<genii> dennister: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59
<Dr_Willis> linux here plays dvds better then widnows does.
<genii> Dr_Willis: Here too
<greeg> im going to enable  frame dropping.
<greeg> whats direct rendering.
<Dr_Willis> none of that "not in the right country problems'  :) and i can skip the ads at the front of the darn disks
<dennister> thanks genii, i think i tried that once b4, but maybe not...maybe it was a different howto...will take another stab
<MilesG> Dr_Willis: do you have a razr?
<Dr_Willis> had one odd dvd. It would crash 3 out of 3 laptops at work (all runing xp) at a specific point in the movie. Linux played them fine.
<Dr_Willis> MilesG you me the Cell Phone? No.
<MilesG> ok
<genii> dennister: After extension install and ff reload, go to tools... user agent switcher... then choose what browser/os you want to fake
<jdnewmil> hello... have fiesty, thought I would try gutsy, have upgraded all packages... have turned on recommended updates in adept (2.1.2ubuntu26.1), but am not getting an enabled "full upgrade" button... ideas?
<dennister> genii: already did all that...i have actually tried it b4, but epass Canada is still having a problem: it says javascript isn't enabled, but it is...i just checked to make sure
<dennister> o wait
<dennister> forgot about my script-blogger...enabled it as trusted site, and then my entire firefox crashed/shut down
<genii> hmm
<dennister> epass canada's browser check page also keeps crashing & closing the ies4linux, btw
<genii> dennister: No other immediate ideas come to mind then
<dennister> just tried reopening ff, told it to restore session, immediate unwanted close
<genii> dennister: other than email the site admin with a scathing letter :)
<dennister> do u have an epass account genii?
<genii> dennister: Nope
<setuid_w00t> Can someone explain why I can't type single-quote ' in a console login?
<setuid_w00t> I can use it under X
<dennister> ...scathing letters are fun to write, but I must say that they seldom get me waht i want...i only write them when i don't expect to get anything positive anyway :P
<genii> setuid_w00t: Works in konsole?
<Dr_Willis> wonder what charater it prints out in the Console.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<dennister> genii: now why did i doubt your answer would be yes? :P
<dennister> it's actually a pretty funny site & service...epass canada is very secure, as the country's tax office should be, and you even have to have case-sensitive passwords...gotta be a unix-variant infrastructure they've got
 * genii sips a coffee and makes a note to do allhis back taxes to 1996 as soon as epass canada supports linux
<SteamMachine> Hi, I'm planning to buy the kubuntu gutsy DVD, but I've heard gutsy is having teething issues.
<dennister> heheheh...so i just wonder why their techies would design their service to only work with Winblows and Mac?would they specify
<SteamMachine> So... should I wait, or is it usable now?
<dennister> SteamMachine: i'm using it, and so are tons of other pps
<genii> SteamMachine: cd and dvd are frozen. So ordering it later won't matter.
<dennister> i'm finding minor annoyances, but i'm sure they'll be ironed out with upgrades eventually
<aaron_> is there a way to upgrade to 7.10 from an exsiting installation of 7.04
<Lynoure> aaron_: through the version between.
<SteamMachine> Ah okay.
<aaron_> hmm?
<dennister> aaron_: yes, but lots of ppl have had problems with that upgrade...like me, altho i'm ok now
<aaron_> oh
<aaron_> reload is a perfectly viable option for me
<dennister> Lynoure: there's no version between 7.04 and 7.10
<aaron_> perhaps I'll just do that
<aaron_> how would I do it if I wanted to
<Lynoure> aaron_: or, if you have a separate /home partition, and don't mind having to install some software again, you can just install 7.10 on top of 7.04
<SteamMachine> I'm planning (once I get home) to back up all my music, documents, etc onto DVDs, then do an entirely new installation.
<dennister> he already has edgy
<Lynoure> dennister: misread...
<aaron_> hmm can't remember if I did that
<Lynoure> dennister: probably because the question as it is does not make sense to me (just upgrade according to the instructions, after taking backups)
<aaron_> looks like I have only one partition
<dennister> Lynoure: ur forgiven :) but i've been guilty of confusing ppl b4, too, so i find its helpful to correct misreadings
<aaron_> so how do you do the inplace upgrade
<Lynoure> dennister: yes, it was good you did :)
<dennister> aaron_: : make sure you're all up to date
<aaron_> doing that now
<dennister> then adept will give you the option to do a full version upgrade
<aaron_> ohok
<aaron_> cool
<dennister> wait!
<dennister> not finished yet :)
<dennister> after maybe an hour or so, the upgrade manager will have loaded all the 1000+ files into adept
<dennister> ignore adept at this stage!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub? i lost it when i deleted windows
<jerbear> can i define my own sessions in konsole?
<dennister> just do the rest from terminal "sudo apt-get update && ..." and hope from the best
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> please i really need help
<Lynoure> jerbear: yes
<Lynoure> jerbear: Settings -> Configure Konsole -> Session
<dennister> aaron_: did you follow all that?
<jerbear> thansk
<aaron_> well its been off for about 6 months
<aaron_> so it has plenty of updates
<aaron_> and i have a pretty sweet connection
<aaron_> 8 mbps
<hirak99> i have booted from the kubuntu cd, can i install kubuntu over my ubuntu installation maintaining my files?
<aaron_> jjj543k3, iowa sucks
<aaron_> :D
<aaron_> as in, U of I
<jjj543k3> how do you set the clock to 12 hours
<dennister> ok then, yes, there'll be lots of updates b4 you can follow the steps i'm suggesting...i remember being very confused when, after all the fetching, the upgrade just seemed to stop b4 anything was installed
<Dr_Willis> 'maintaining the files' may not be very easially done.. Unless you got /home on its own partition.
<Lynoure> hirak99: no, you cannot. just rather upgrade and then install kubuntu-desktop
<aaron_> jjj543k3, go to configure clock
<Lynoure> and /etc is files too :)
<dennister> but then there was the adept-update-notifier that had become visible...so tried it, and this was a big mistake, cause the second file (debconf) crashed adept
<hirak99> Lynoure: thanks, also is there any way i can utilize the packages from this CD for kubuntu-desktop?
<aaron_> wait its not there
<aaron_> how did I do that
<genii> jjj543k3: configure clock is found by right-click on where time time is showing
<dennister> anyway, done the second half of my upgrade-tale-of-woe
<Lynoure> hirak99: I know there is, but cannot remember the steps. Should be googlable, though, with maybe something like  gutsy upgrade cdrom
<hirak99> Lynoure: "rather upgrade" upgrade meaning upgrade to ubuntu gutsy?
<dennister> heheheh...promise not to waste anyone's time with the first half
<Lynoure> hirak99: yes
<jjj543k3> aaron: yeah no sh**, but where i'm looking at it there isn't any mode option
<Lynoure> hirak99: unless you have separate home, like Dr_Willis said...
<usuario> hola
<usuario> estan
<usuario> ?
<usuario> eit
<usuario> quien esta
<Lynoure> !es | usuario
<ubotu> usuario: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Deluxe> hey
<jerbear> xchat has a ton of predefined irc servers... is there a way to get that for konversation?
<usuario> hi
<usuario> jejje
<Deluxe> how can i use ark with an passport crypted .rar file?
<Deluxe> i can't extract files with a passwor
<Deluxe> d
<Lynoure> usuario: Do you have a support question you want to ask? :)
<usuario> in win rar is normal
<usuario> jajaja
<Deluxe> usuario?
<usuario> yes
<Dr_Willis> you may nee dto use the console rar commands.
<Deluxe> how?
<usuario> yes
<usuario> jejej
<posingaspopular> where did this url catcher come from in konversation
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me install grub? i lost it when i deleted windows
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> please i really need help
<Dr_Willis> How did you delete windows?
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<usuario> i dont use linux correct
<usuario> uuuu
<usuario> :(
<usuario> and dont speak english
<jerbear> xchat has a ton of predefined irc servers... is there a way to get that for konversation?
<Lynoure> usuario: there is a support channel for your language too, I bet.
<usuario> no quiero
<dennister> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Lynoure> dennister: I did that already...
<usuario> orale
<usuario> buuu
<usuario> mecorren
<dennister> yeah, i know, but he obviously ignored it :)
<Lynoure> dennister: looks like a troll. :(
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: i followed that but it confuses me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: can you help explain
<dennister> yes, i think so...he's just being too annoying to be a legitimate person needing help
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: unless your gonig to be mean
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R  its about bed time here.. but in short.. You boot a live cd,  set up a few mount points, then chroot to the installee system, and rerun 'sudo update-grub'
<ric__> oi
<dennister> AT0M1CB0MB3R: did you look at the howto in the linK? it's very easy if you haven't done a 'chroot' b4
<david_> hi, anyone know why gutsy gibbon wont pick up my usb drives and gives me the error "unknown file system iso9660" when i put a cd in?
<david_> you would think these two would be pretty standard
<david_> but they were both lost in the upgrade from feisty
<forevertheuni> hi all..have I a problem. In kaffeine I can only initialize xv output plugin..I wanted opengl..but always says it is not able to initialize it
<Dr_Willis> Section 3 of the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows       - is close to what i do normally
<dennister> david_: if they've been 'lost' have you tried reinstalling the fs utilities?
<Dr_Willis> Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<david_> dennister: i think i will have to reinstall with the gutsy cd
<earl_> so i may have killed the power manager tray app, how do i bring it back up
<david_> dennister: you wouldthink that they wouldnt be lost in an upgraed tho
<Dr_Willis> david_ thats real real weird.
<david_> ps rt61 doesnt work
<dennister> david_: no, 'lost' is wierd...do you have other major issues with the upgrade's results?
<david_> (still)
<Dr_Willis> almost sounds like some files got currupted in the upgrade
<david_> yer maybe
<david_> what would you suggest?
<david_> reinstall with the cd?
<Dr_Willis> yea. may be the safest thing.
<dennister> david_: i'd check in adept or symantic first
<david_> will that mean i need to reconfigure my samba etc?
<Dr_Willis> backup your samba config file. and other files.
<david_> dennister: yer im trying a different rt61 driver atm
<Dr_Willis> and of course your users files. :)
<david_> dennister: well trying
<david_> will a reinstall delete your homedir?
<dennister> just do a search for iso9660 in adept for some clues, too
<earl_> so i may have killed the power manager tray app, how do i bring it back up
<dennister> david_: not if you don't format it
<genii> david_: What does: cat /etc/fstab|grep iso9660   report?
<david_> one sec
<david_> genii: that pcs in the other room 1 sec
<genii> np
<kuku> how do I get applications to start up when I login?
<Dr_Willis> the .kde/Autostart dir is a place to pug scripts/links/programs
<Dr_Willis> !find autostart
<ubotu> Found: kcontrol-autostart, mythbuntu-live-autostart
<Dr_Willis> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 216 kB
<earl_> so i may have killed the power manager tray app, how do i bring it back up
<david_> genii: yer shows up iso and udf
<david_> weird
<Dr_Willis> that kcontrol-autostart: tool helps you manage the Autostart dir
<Lynoure> kuku: simply leave them running when you leave, and let the kde to save your session (I think it's the default)
<david_> broken
<david_> =/
<genii> david_: Perhaps try: sudo apt-get install libiso9660-4         then umount/remount cd
<genii> !info libiso9660-4
<ubotu> libiso9660-4: library to work with ISO9660 filesystems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.76-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Dr_Willis> that should Not be needed just to mount the cd's
<Dr_Willis> Id almost guess a kernel module is missing
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install grub on my (hd0) because when i fully go through the installation at the end you press advanced and it says the harddrive its going to install grub on or how do i check which harddrive is the primary harddrive
<Dr_Willis> How many hd's ya got?
<Dr_Willis> hd0 should be the first one. hd1 is the 2nd one.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: i have 2
<dennister> hey needles: how goes ur troubles?
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R the hd on ide channel 1, (or first sata) should be hd0, other should be hd1, if not sure check 'sudo fdisk -l' output I guess.
<Dr_Willis> hda = 'hd0'
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: my linux is installed on sda and my primary is hdc so what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> so you have 1 sata disk and one ide disk?
<nerdparty> "Nautilis can't be used now due to an unexpected error" then something about bonobo.
<nerdparty> Am I up shit creekwithout a paddle?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: correct
<Dr_Willis> check the /boot/grub/(some file i forget) it defines what device is what hd0/hd1/device
<Dr_Willis> Not in linux so i cant check.. let me ssh to the linux box
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: stage1
<david_> genii: i would but the rt61 driver in gibbon is stuffed so i cant get it and i cant put it on cos the cd driver thing
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: what are you on?
<david_> genii: reinstall seems my only option
<Dr_Willis> I have 4 machines. :)
<Dr_Willis> the /boot/grub/device.map file shows what drives are defined as what 'hd#' for grub
<nerdparty> Also, the applet encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_NotificationAreaApplet" Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration
<nerdparty> When my computer says that, then what should I do?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: i really need to know what to put grub on and im newbie
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :[
<ardchoille> nerdparty: You should ask in #ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R whatever your primary boot drive is.
<genii> david_: :( well, I'm out of immediate ideas
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R you could put it on both if you wanted to. it really shouldent hurt anything
<nerdparty> ardchoille: Thanks, I'll head over there.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: yeah but how would i do that?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: and how do i know where to put it
<Dr_Willis> If you boot first off the IDE drive. check the /boot/grub/device.map file and see which one is your ide drive
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: so kate /boot/grub/device.map
<Dr_Willis> no need to edit it..
<Dr_Willis> cat it :)
<Dr_Willis> cat /boot/grub/device.map
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sudo cat /boot/grub/device.map
<jerbear> anyone use gvim in kde?
<jerbear> mine doesn't maximize properly
<ardchoille> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you don't need sudo to cat
<Dr_Willis> No need to use sudo either. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> cat: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<jdnewmil>  I am puzzled by feisty adept... the default upgrade instructions indicate that it will automatically enable the "upgrade version" button if I am up-to-date, but I can only get that button to appear if I start it from the commandline and add the "--version-upgrade" option... unfortunately, the upgrade application fails to connect to the X server when I run it that way
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R you on a live cd? if so you need to Mount your installed system and look at its boot/grub/files
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R or just have it isntall to hd0 and see if it works. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: yeah im on live cd cause i cant boot into linux :[
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: how would i install it on hd0
<Dr_Willis>   /boot/ would be the LIVE CD'S /boot directory. :)
<Dr_Willis> That url  i mentopned earlier said how to isntall it from the live cd.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: but its hard to follow that
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<Dr_Willis> its MUCh harder for me to type in stuff and try to not miss anything
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: so either i follow that or nobodies gonig to help me?
<Dr_Willis> and that guide (starting at part 3) gives the info you are asking about.
<Dr_Willis> We'll need to find which partition your Ubuntu system is installed on. Type the command fdisk -l. It will output a list of all your partitions, for example :
<Dr_Willis> IT shows you how/what to look for
<Dr_Willis> once ya get your installed system mounted and find out where its at the command seems to be 'grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda'
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> the harddrive my system is installed on is not my primary harddrive thats what im saying!!
<Dr_Willis> then you will use /dev/hdb then or whatever fdisk -l call sit
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hdc
<Dr_Willis> The drive its installed to - dosent need to be the primary boot device.  Grub should be installed to whatever disk your bios/machine boots.
<Dr_Willis> I can have linux on hdc. but grub needs to go on hda
<Dr_Willis> OR i could put it on hdc. and tell the machine to boot hdc first
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: but my how do i make hdc boot first when only one is a master?
<genii> Dr_Willis: Good to make a distinction NOT to install to a subpartition. It changes the fdisk info and makes it unusable. Onlt main drive no subpartitions of the drive
<djdarkman> hello, I`ve just read that ATI released a new driver that 'should be working', does someone kows when can I expect it to be in the ubuntu repositories?
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R master/slave dosent matter.  Your machien can boot either one.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: whatever ive always had problems making that happen for some reason
<Dr_Willis> Then isntall grub to the master disk. It dosent matter that its not the same as where linux is installed to.
<Dr_Willis> Grub loads. then grub boots the linux system off of the disk linux is installed to.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: i know that but i dont know how to install it to that disk
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> http://pastebin.com/m65e31bce
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> thats my pastebin of fdisk -l
<Dr_Willis> use /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda  in the example commands of that guide  - i think
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: ok ill try i guess :[
<Dr_Willis> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/root/boot
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what happens if it doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda
<Dr_Willis> then you try again.
<Dr_Willis> grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/sda
<Dr_Willis> Note that you MOUNT /dev/sda1  - but you install grub to /dev/sda   (NO 1)
<Dr_Willis> If  you install grub to /dev/sda1 - that can be... bad. :) well  not good..
<Dr_Willis> --------> <genii> Dr_Willis: Good to make a distinction NOT to install to a subpartition. It changes the fdisk info and makes it unusable. Onlt main drive no subpartitions of the drive
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> mount: mount point /mnt/root/boot does not exist
<genii> djdarkman: If you feel brave and don't want to wait. Install instructions which work for Feisty and for Gutsy here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually Get and use the 8.42.3 from here for absolute latest to use: http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run           substitute this version in the instructions as neccesary
<Dr_Willis> logilcally you must make a mount point befor mounting to it.
<Dr_Willis> just as the error message is saying. :)
 * ubunturos reads "Conference Mode has been enabled for this view; joins, leaves, quits and nickname changes will be hidden" - interesting
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_Willis: remember your talking to a newbie how would i do that?
<Dr_Willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R if you were following that guide - you would notice that rightr above that command it mentions Make the mount point with..... and gives the command
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok hold on
<Dr_Willis> First, create a mountpoint for your partition, for example :
<Dr_Willis> mkdir /mnt/root
<Dr_Willis>  its bed time for me . good luck
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whatever
<ubunturos> he might need sudo permissions for that
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ubunturos: i didnt
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0  is the guide i was following (part 3) it gives several ways to  fix grub. the -suber-grub-boot-disk- may be easier for you.
<Dr_Willis> well good luck. Night all.
<genii> Dr_Willis: Sleep well :)
<genii> Darn he's quick
<djdarkman> genii: thanks for the info, but my laptop is my 'productive machine' wich has ATI card... so I rather not mess with it at the moment
<genii> djdarkman: Understandable
<dennister> djdarkman: good decision...they say to always wait  till it's been tested by the repository maintainers
<genii> djdarkman: It may be a while tho. 8.28 is latest ported and they are already light years past that at ati releases
<genii> !info fglrx gutsy
<ubotu> Package fglrx does not exist in gutsy
<genii> Bah. It's definitely 8.28.8 tho.
<djdarkman> well I know what a pain is an ati driver installation, and I`ve read something about incompatability with a kernel version
<djdarkman> The fglrx 8.42 doesn't include Linux 2.6.23 kernel support by default, but if you are in a rush, check out the forums for patches
<genii> djdarkman: odd numbered kernels are dev versions. I'm curious why a dev kernel on a production box yet afraid to go lates ati driver
<djdarkman> I have 2.6.22-14 on both machines, just don`t want to have problems on kernel upgrades
 * genii sips a coffee
<genii> djdarkman: All release kernels will be numbered like 2.6.22 2.6.24 2.6.26 etc
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> brb im going to reboot to see if i install grub
<djdarkman> yeah I know, but suppose 2.6.24 comes out and I`ve upgrade, and It will be still incompatible, wich would not be suprising when were talking about ATI
<genii> djdarkman: At any rate, I have 8.41.7 installed as per the instructions with a 2.6.22-14 kernel and an AGP AIW x1650 and a pci-e AIW 8500DV and no issues
<posingaspopular> is there a way to connet to #ubuntu-openweek using proxy?
<posingaspopular> i have to connect via ircatwork because my school network hates IRC
<posingaspopular> and ubuntu-openweek didnt like that the other day
<genii> VIVO x1650 rather, the 8500 is an AIW
<djdarkman> is the opengl perforamane good with compiz with this new driver?
<PSIplus> hi,
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PSIplus> since the upgrade to gutsy, firefox interprets a middle-mouse-click as paste and tries to open the pasted stuff as url... but i didn't find how to disable this (really annoying) behaviour... what's the about:config-option causing this?
<PSIplus> oooh
<PSIplus> middlemouse.paste, found it... blind me :-)
<PSIplus> ... now i just wish I could do the same in konqueror ;-)
<needles> do you guys use kmail?
<needles> or something else
<Daisuke_Ido> gmail
<Daisuke_Ido> "_
<PSIplus> I use kmail, but only in office, my private account I access using roundcube :-)
<genii> djdarkman: Composite is still not working even in 8.41.7  but the extreme latest, 8.42.3 does. I do not yet have it installed however to give a report
<needles> PSIplus: i dont think ive heard of roundcube before
<needles> ive taken a liking to swiftdove
<PSIplus> http://roundcube.net/
 * genii makes a not on his Saturday calendar to install 8.42.3
<genii> *note
<Daisuke_Ido> a not was funnier :)
<djdarkman> genii: don`t understand why disable fglrx from the restricted modules?
<posingaspopular> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<djdarkman> won`t this disable the driver that I`m installing now, or it`s something like with broadcom?
<genii> djdarkman: because it's named the same as the driver which replaces it
<at0m1cb0mb3r> !grunb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grunb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<at0m1cb0mb3r> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<posingaspopular> is anyeone having pastebin errors?
<genii> djdarkman: If you don't blcklist it in restricted modules then it will want to auto-insert the wrong driver at boot instead of the correct one which gets made by the instructions
<djdarkman> ok genii I`m at compiling the kernel module
<genii> djdarkman: I'll stay awake somehow until you finish
<at0m1cb0mb3r> how do i install grub on a windows harddrive?
<genii> @time toronto
<ubotu> Current time in America/Toronto: October 25 2007, 01:41:24 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 5 days
<genii> bleh
<at0m1cb0mb3r> @time nevada
<djdarkman> ok done, let`s pray and reboot
<genii> djdarkman: You installed the debs it made, etc?
<djdarkman> genii: yeah followed all instructions
<genii> beautiful
<djdarkman> let`s hope it will work
<genii> djdarkman: See you shortly then
<djdarkman> It`s not this machine I worked on, this is my desktop PC, I`ve done all this on my laptop :)
<genii> I'll take bathroom break anyhow :) brb
 * genii sips a nutrition milkshake
<djdarkman> forgot to remove xgl...
<genii> djdarkman: Aaaah OK. Ill await word.
<genii> *I'll
<genii> Apologies, I'm exhausted
<djdarkman> it happens, wich timezone are you in?
<djdarkman> (wich part of the world)
<genii> djdarkman: Eastern Standard, Toronto. about ten to 2 in morning, alarm clock set for 6:30, work at 7:30
<djdarkman> ahhh I see
<tri> tes
<genii> tri: If you meant to say "test" we see you
<djdarkman> ok let`s see it happen....
<djdarkman> hmmm it works but have to add the driver to compiz
<AmyRose> Is there a way to force OpenOffice.org to use the autohinter instead of that horrible bytecode interpreter for font rendering?
<genii> djdarkman: Well, I really gotta go sleepy
<djdarkman> ok, thanks for the help genii
<genii> np, likely see you tomorrow
<AmyRose> I'm thinking there isn't because everybody on the OO.o dev team seems to unanimously agree that the bytecode interpreter is the greatest thing since pre-sliced bread >.>
<djdarkman> ohhh yeah it works
<AmyRose> what works, djdarkman?
<djdarkman> AmyRose: the newest fglr driver
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> posingaspopular: pong
<posingaspopular> Jucato: are you around/willing to help me setup SSH on my box
<posingaspopular> i have the SSH/logins and everything installed
<posingaspopular> just configuring the ports/external login stuff
<Jucato> hm.. I'm not that good w/ SSH... but what problem are you having?
<posingaspopular> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<posingaspopular> let's see if that helps
<AmyRose> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Jucato> basically you install ssh or openssh-server... on the the machine you want to ssh into...
 * AmyRose loves SSH
<AmyRose> It's a LOT easier to use SFTP than it is to set up NFS
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i edited my /etc/hosts to get my logins correct. then i did /init/balh blah. thats about mostof what ive done
<Jucato> oh btw... I'm around and willing to help.. but the bigger question is "can I"? :(
<posingaspopular> okay so now... i duno what to do
<Jucato> if you want to make the question more interesting.. "should I?" :P
<wilson> posingaspopular:  what do you mean, have to tried to ssh into your host yet ?
<Jucato> is ssh running on the machine that will serve as host?
<Jucato> (the one you will ssh into)
<posingaspopular> yes... it's all on the ssame machine
<posingaspopular> im going to try to ssh into my machine from the school network tomorrow
<Jucato> huh? you're going to ssh into the same machine?
<wilson> er
<posingaspopular> how do i test?
<Jucato> aaah
<posingaspopular> im trying to set it up tonight
<Jucato> hm.. you don't have any other box?
<wilson> tell jucato what your ip address is hahaha
<posingaspopular> Jucato: notat this time no
<Jucato> hm.. gonna be hard to test...
<Jucato> you also need to have port 22 open afaik
<posingaspopular> wilson: Jucato likes me too much to hackOrz my box
<Jucato> I like you too much not to attempt to try to do anything :)
<Jucato> posingaspopular: maybe nixternal can help you better with testing
 * Jucato double pokes nixternal
<Jucato> oh drat, he's sleeping now :(
<posingaspopular> i tried asking in #ubuntu-chicago earlier
<posingaspopular> and they got me this far...and then they all went off
<Jucato> heh if you asked about 30 mins earlier... he was still around
<posingaspopular> one guy went to 'sleep in a laundry basket'
<Jucato> lol
<posingaspopular> i did, he helped me out a bit, but then he left, so i came in here
<wilson> i just tried to ssh to your pc, port is not open
<sub[t]rnl> greets all
<sub[t]rnl> sudo aircrack-ng -n 64 -b 00:12:17:15:68:E9 dump-01.cap
<sub[t]rnl> .h
<sub[t]rnl> ...miss
<wilson> not on port 22 anyway
<posingaspopular> okay, thanks... (only time i'll thank anyone for trying to hack my machine)
<posingaspopular> wilson: how do i get port 22 open?
<sub[t]rnl> install ssh?
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<posingaspopular> headdesk
 * Jucato doesn't know how to do it manually... has a router
<sub[t]rnl> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<wilson> ok
<sub[t]rnl> maybe
<wilson> ok, what type of internet do you have
<wilson> when you type in 'route' what is the default
<sub[t]rnl> watchall up too anyway
<sub[t]rnl> hackin each other? :D
<wilson> and for that matter, when you type in ps ax | grep "sshd" do you see the process there
<posingaspopular> one moment,i'll show you the iptables
 * Jucato headdesks and falls asleep
<sub[t]rnl> wake up!
<sub[t]rnl> openssh-server opens up 22 by default
<sub[t]rnl> as we all know
<Jucato> it does? ok :)
<wilson> basically i want to know if you have a public ip address there or if you're behind a gateway
 * Jucato has a router.. he had to manually set his router
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42048/
<sub[t]rnl> wee
<wilson> if you're behind a gateway, you will have to configure the gateway to forward the port
<greeg> dont we all have a router.
<wilson> you need to browse to 192.168.0.1
<greeg> or 192.168.0.1
<greeg> er 1.1
<greeg> i forwarded aMule ports but still get an error of low id.
<posingaspopular> i did that
<posingaspopular> and im at the router. on the advanced tab, trying to figure out how to port forwad
<posingaspopular> i can post a screenshot if you guys like
<greeg> no thanx
<greeg> do you know what port is needed to forward?
<Neutrinux> BASKET is no longer integrated in KONTACT since 7.10. How can i reintegrate it???
<posingaspopular> ummm.... no i dont know that greeg
<wilson> type in ifconfig to find out the ip address that you have on the network
<wilson> you need to set the ip statcly, either by just doing it that way in linux, or by making the router assign the same ip address to the mac address every time
<wilson> otherwise when u reboot the server, the router might assign it a different ip address
<posingaspopular> okay so i typed in ifconfig, and it returns eth1 and lo. eth1 returns several adresses. which one do i want?
<wilson> one of them should have an ip adress of like 192.168.0.whatever
<wilson> it's eth1
<posingaspopular> yea i got that ip # now
<wilson> so that's the ip you want to forward port 22 to
<wilson> tcp port 22
<posingaspopular> public or private port?
<posingaspopular> and what's should i 'name' this? i know it sounds like a dumb question
<wilson> name is ssh
<wilson> ther might already been an ssh one setup
<posingaspopular> there is
<wilson> heh use that one
<guh>  if i have a apache chrooted, and i want to install phpldapadmin + ldap, etc... do i have to chroot them too? what if i will use ldap with samba?
<posingaspopular> so do i public port it or private port
<wilson> im going to guess and say public
<posingaspopular> that should setup ssh compelty so I can login remotely?
<wilson> yes but like i said before there's a chance the router will assign a different ip address to the pc
<wilson> if it's rebooted, or the pc is rebooted
<Typosu> hey, I've updated to 7.10 "manually" but adept_updater claims I haven't and tries to update it anyhow...
<posingaspopular> i dont plan on rebooting anytime soon though, so it *should* be okay...
<wilson> so you can set the ip address staticly on the pc or you can make sure the router always assigns the same ip to the pc
<Typosu> how can I tell adept that I've already updated?
<posingaspopular> wilson: now im getting a 'Port range conflit with Virtual Server HTTP' error when I try to apply the changes to the router
<posingaspopular> virtual sever http is tcp80/80 and also currently disabled
<posingaspopular> sigh. it's 2am. giving up for the night, since I have class in 5 hours. thanks for all the help/effort guys. i really do appreciate it
<antiroach> the upgrader to 7.10 wont automatically restart my system after it completes right?
<user__>  What do I need to do  to play .flv in Kubuntu gutsy?
<djdarkman> good question... do you want to excract youtube videos?
<Mithsir> Hi! Adept keeps asking me to upgrade to Gutsy - but I've already done that... What am I missing?
<emilsedgh> user__: ffplay fooBar.flv you need ffmpeg for that
<khatahn> user__: mplayer or vlc should work fine
<Typosu> Mithsir: I wish I knew, its doing the same to me
<user__> I've had it working in kaffiene in gnome before. I'll try the ffmpeg
<khatahn> from my experience flv files are quite often out of sync (audio/video), in wrong aspect ratio or require cropping (16:9 video in a 4:3 box). mplayer is the best to get around these problems.
<Mithsir> Hmm...
<faLUCE>  hi. maybe a difficoult question: is it possible to know since how many hours is a process active?
<JimmyDee> evening kubuntu peoples
<shogouki> hi
<shogouki> i'm trying the gutsy update, and apt is telling me that after update 951 additionnal Mo will be used, is this normal ? :/
<muchanic> shogouki: mine was around that
<xoob> hi, anyone know the library path for kde themes to specify in qtconfig?
<wezza> hi, is there another way to have compiz enabled without all those gnome-libraries?
<faLUCE>  well, a simpler question: i can retrieve the pid of a process with pidof. how can i store the result of pidof in a variable?
<ardchoille> faLUCE:  variable=`pidof process_name`   ?
<faLUCE> thnks ardchoille
<WaltzingAlong> adept asking to upgrade to gutsy? it is a known issue. you can grab the fix for it by adding the gutsy-proposed repository, then updating/upgrading (in adept, manage repositories, on the updates tab, select pre-release updates) or just ignore it for now
<WaltzingAlong> shogouki: yes seems normal
<WaltzingAlong> antiroach: correct. you need to tell it to restart
<WaltzingAlong> wezza: compiz was written with gnome in mind. kde has had its own composition manager. kde4 should include effects similar to that achieved by compiz so not so much focus is being put into making compiz work flawlessly with kde3.5.x
<guhhh> alow?
<wezza> WaltzingAlong: oke, that makes things more clear :)
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ ; but for details check the compiz-fusion wiki and channel
<Linusx> Hi everyone.  I have a download problem.  have asked about it twice in last couple days and still have not gotton a complete enough answer to resolve it. so lets try again
<Linusx> Went to Frostwire site.  Double click on the Ubuntu package to download.  Seems to download.  Kate opens.  Says "The file (frostware) is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<Linusx> someone told me to 'right click' on that link.  Can't do that with a single button mouse
<wezza> WaltzingAlong: thanks, I thought it was enabled in Kubuntu as well, it's working now after a bit of playing. But all those gnome-libraries make sense now
<Linusx> so, how do I get the file one way or another?
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: yeah it is strange that the file gets downloaded with kate and now as a binary file. a direct URL is http://www3.frostwire.com/frostwire/69421145/frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: in a !terminal (konsole for example) you could use wget   such as   wget -c http://www3.frostwire.com/frostwire/69421145/frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb
<Linusx> Ah!  There goes the download a lot better!  :)  That's a start!
<Linusx> Any ideas why it wanted to use Kate or how to avoid that?
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: the reason is because the webserver is (incorrectly) claiming the file as plain text, so konqueror opens it with kate
<Linusx> Ah!  So at least its nothing I'm messing up!
<Linusx> Aw crap!  Just got that error message again!
<WaltzingAlong> through wget? could also use kget
<Linusx> What is 'wget'?
<Linusx> or kget?
<ardchoille> Linusx: man wget
<ardchoille> man kget
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: in a terminal try man wget or just copy/paste the line i gave you with wget and the url
<Linusx> ok, first time ever using terminal... and it seems to be downloading so far
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: ok so that file will download to where you were, probably /home/linusx or whatever your username is
<Linusx> gotcha... watching for it
<Linusx> ok, finally discovered it.  clickd on file...
<Linusx> Ark window pops up...
<Linusx> error-ark "The utility is not in your PATH.  Please install it or contact your system admin
<Linusx> Used ark, told to open the file...
<Linusx> "Could not start a subprocess"
<Linusx> "An error occurred while trying to open the archive"
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: which archive are you opening? frostwire .deb? you can install it with (at the terminal)  sudo dpkg -i frostwire-4.13.3.i586.deb
<Linusx> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: do you have adept or apt-get or another one open? otherwise
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix Linusx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfix linusx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | Linusx
<ubotu> Linusx: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blizzzek> how can i remove kwebdesktop from background image advanced options? when i click on remove, an error occurs that this can be done only by root. in spite of, the message appears when i start systemsettings as root, same for kcontrol
<Linusx> adept was running someplace.  Killed that off...so still trying to play a bit
<Linusx> reading database
<Linusx> hmmm... setting up Frostwire
<brama> hi guys
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | brama
<ubotu> brama: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<brama> got a problem with 7.10 - I keep getting bcm43xx module load failed while booting live
<brama> is this a known problem? I can't seem to find a work around on google
<WaltzingAlong> brama: bcm43xx is a linux driver (module) but it still needs the firmware (not free/open) to work properly.
<brama> WaltzingAlong: aye, but why does it halt the boot-up of live session if there is no support for this card?
<WaltzingAlong> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<WaltzingAlong> the module failed to load? that can be expected. the livecd therefore did not boot into the kde session?
<Linusx> WaltzingAlong: Message was: "(Reading database ... 71888 files and directories currently installed.)"
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: seems to be working as it should.
<Linusx> I take it that means it installed... but so far not finding where.  Doesn't seem to be in the home folder
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: you just installed frostwire. you should now find the icon/shortcut for it in your kmenu
<brama> WaltzingAlong: aye, module failed, no kde
<brama> WaltzingAlong: it keeps trying to load tha bastard
 * brama going to that wiki entry
<WaltzingAlong> so the kde session may have been shown for another reason. try it again in 'safe video' mode or whatever it is called
<brama> WaltzingAlong: tried safe video, the same thing. now trying noacpi noapic
<Linusx> WaltzingAlong: Thank you!  Found it after a menu rebuild!  Playing now
<WaltzingAlong> otherwise if i just want to install it, might want to grab the alternate cd instead of the desktop/live
<The3055> Hi all
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | The3055
<ubotu> The3055: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<The3055> Txm hqppy to be Here
<The3055> zut
<The3055> i must reconfigure my keyboard
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: kmenu/system settings/regional and language/keyboard layout
<The3055> Tanks i was wondering how i am going to do that
<The3055> Oki now Thanks :-)
<fladd> Hi there
<fladd> Does anyone know, why in the new Kubuntu version nothing is shown on the screen during booting? Just a black screen for about 3 min until the login screen shows up. Is there any way to change this?
<WaltzingAlong> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<The3055> last night when i am tryng to install the graphic acceleretor for my tnt2 graphic card i was i asked to install Xlib and glx and nvidia-glx-new but when i reboot Kubuntu take his time bun when he is supposed to start Kdm he show me a black sreen with twikling ( sparcling ) cluster he say i am redy but i cant show any thing oki the problem is not here
<fladd> it is not about any custimization. in the former kubuntu versions there was some splash screen as well as booting information as a default, why has this changed?
<The3055> just i would like to rescue my Konqueror bookmark thats all
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | The3055, check the list. i think you will find that the tnt2 graphics card needs nvidia-glx (or perhaps even nvidia-glx-legacy)
<ubotu> The3055, check the list. i think you will find that the tnt2 graphics card needs nvidia-glx (or perhaps even nvidia-glx-legacy): To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> WaltzingAlong: got a wee bit further - (EE) vesa: no matching modes found (in Xorg.0.log)
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: try something. at the grub boot menu, edit the entry removing 'splash' from the end of the kernel line. try booting that
<fladd> I will, thanks. Is this normal behaviour, or is something broken here? I also encountered a Kmanager crash after the first boot and I immediately rebooted and then everything went fine.
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: or find 'defoptions=' in /boot/grub/menu.list removing splash from that line. next you need to execute update-grub then restart
<ubuntu> WaltzingAlong: kinda stuck here
<WaltzingAlong> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log ubuntu
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: told you - EE: vesa: no matching modes found
<WaltzingAlong> which so the vesa driver could not find a mode that both your monitor supports and the vesa driver supports
<WaltzingAlong> rysiek|pl: which device do you have?
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: so what would you suggest? tried setting 1024x768 (card's and monitor's defaults) and no go
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: sec
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: ati radeon x1200
<WaltzingAlong> rysiek|pl: perhaps a run through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh   picking ati or nv as the driver for an ati or an nvidia card (though vesa should always work)
<synthetic> hi all
<synthetic> how can I install a lsb standard init script in gutsy?
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: will try
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: didn't help
<WaltzingAlong> rysiek|pl: different error in the log?
<rysiek|pl> WaltzingAlong: heh. contains VESA rather than vesa now ;)
<rysiek|pl> seems like it didn't even load the ati driver
<fladd> why does this not work: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<fladd> there is no such directory
<WaltzingAlong> rysiek|pl: you can manually edit the file  sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf           then find the part talking about your video card (should be the section with Driver "vesa"); comment out that line by placing a # at the front of it, then add a new line Driver "ati"               (press i to enter insert mode, type away, press esc to get out of insert mode. press : then type wqa   to write all and quit)
<fladd> so, how to install the libdvdread, since the method in the manual does not work
<WaltzingAlong> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fladd> is it a good idea to install this whole kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<WaltzingAlong> it can be an easy way to install several commonly used restricted packages
<fladd> the question is, whether the free counterparts (for flash for instance) are better
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: as far as i know you can have both adobe's flash and gnu's gnash installed
<MGalaxy> hello, how can I boot from kubuntu dvd .ISO file ?
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: should be able to do so
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: but sure use the open/free implementations where possible
<fladd> i just installed the whole package. it seems okay. lot of stuff in it, which i need anyway...
<fladd> flash, and java of course
<fladd> is there an easy way to install the w32codecs also?
<WaltzingAlong> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, how ? I have a windows XP
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: put the dvd into the dvd rom. restart your computer. you may need to set bios to boot from the cd/dvd rom first, then the hard drive
<lazz0> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<The3055> Please Where can i find My konqueror bookmark
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, I dont want to burn it into a DVD
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: the actual file where the bookmarks are stored?
<The3055> yes
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: then you can start it within a virtualmachine, such as vmware or virtualbox
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, ok, thx
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
 * Jucato also points The3055 to the Bookmarks menu -> Edit Bookmarks, which has an Import/Export feature
<fladd> are there also gutsy reposetories for the w32codecs?
<guhhh> hey, my resolv.conf keeps changing to: 'search localdomain' and 'server 192.168.51.2', every minute... and its not being sent by my router... how can i check whats sending this?
<Jucato> fladd: no official ubuntu repos for that. you'll have to use a 3rd party repository
<Jucato> !w32codecs | fladd
<ubotu> fladd: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: and none yet for gutsy as far as i know
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: but you can get them on there manually or perhaps use the existing deb
<fladd> mmh, somehow i can play wma files without the w32codecs... maybe it was int the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: with which program? ffmpeg can play wma
<fladd> amarok
<fladd> oh, is it save to install the feisty skype package?
<WaltzingAlong> safe; is there a feisty skype package?
<WaltzingAlong> !skype | fladd, one may wonder just how safe skype is overall
<ubotu> fladd, one may wonder just how safe skype is overall: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: may i suggest sip and programs like ekiga instead
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: though with sip you can use any program that supports it (as can the other, the one to whom you are speaking)
<The3055> ubuntu@ubuntu:/usr/share/apps/konqueror$ ls
<The3055> about  dirtree  icons  konq-simplebrowser.rc  konqueror-orig.rc  konqueror.rc  kpartplugins  pics  profiles  servicemenus  tiles
<fladd> well, I now about sip and i have an account there too, thanks, however, all my windows friends have skype you kown...
<The3055> thats all that i can find about konqueror
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: for what are you looking?
<The3055> bookmarks.xml
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: there are ms windows sip capable programs too. how about getting them on free/open openwengo or non-free gizmo
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: i told you where that was already
<fladd> they all cannot communicate with skype
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml
<WaltzingAlong> fladd: right skype to skype only
<The3055> sorry but i cant find /.Kde directory
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: you are on the livecd but looking for the bookmarks file that would be saved on the hard drive?
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: /.kde probably does not exist though ~/.kde should
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: /home/username  = ~
<The3055> sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<erjon> ciao
<WaltzingAlong> The3055: you do not need to know that, typing cd ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror    would take you there
<WaltzingAlong> erjon: salute
<erjon> chiedo scusa sono nuovo vorrei sapere come agiornare firefox ho scaricato il file zip ma non so dove estrare
<WaltzingAlong> !it | erjon
<ubotu> erjon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erjon> ok thanks
<WaltzingAlong> prego
<The3055> yesssssssssssssssss
<The3055> thanks alot
<The3055> kubuntu comunity " i love you "
<The3055> bye thanks a lot
<Linusx> Is there a utility that shows how much RAM is installed?
<toby>  /ignore -channels #mwsf * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<toby> Whoops, sorry.
<Mu3aHTP0n> Hello to everybody!
<ardchoille> Linusx: yes, kmenu > System > KInfoCenter
<Mu3aHTP0n> Could someone help me, please? I need to forbid users to mount flash drives. Which way is the best?
<Mu3aHTP0n> Could someone help me, please? I need to forbid users to mount flash drives. Which way is the best? P.S.: editing fstab is not helping. My system is kubuntu 7.04.
<wilson> Linusx: just u can just use "top" or type in "cat /proc/meminfo"
<superdude2435> wasup?
<cptnspoon> Hi all! Have just tried to fix up my Gutsy upgrade, adept was showing 49 packages to upgrade and also showed the Upgrade Version button (which is silly because I already have) so when I clicked it it tried to install the new packages, failed at the end with a blank error screen. I had to kill the process. Is there any way to find out what happened?
 * superdude2435 goes to school
<MGalaxy> hi, Can I use a primary partition for each of partitions ?
<Thylio> How do i se the .kde folder?
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: ls ? or you mean in konqueror? tell it to show hidden files
<WaltzingAlong> cptnspoon: it is a known bug about adept asking to upgrade to gutsy from gutsy.
<werty> do you know where  can i find a directory for linux gaming?
<WaltzingAlong> adept asking to upgrade to gutsy? it is a known issue. you can grab the fix for it by adding the gutsy-proposed repository, then updating/upgrading (in adept, manage repositories, on the updates tab, select pre-release updates) or just ignore it for now
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: In Dolphin.
<werty> do you know where  can i find a directory for linux gaming?
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: same thing i suppose, have dolphin show hidden files.
<SlimeyPete> werty: happypenguin.org ?
<nosrednaekim> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Thylio> Okay
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: view/show hidden files
<werty> merci
<Thylio> WaltizingAlong:  Thx again=)
<crolle17> how to search for alle *.sty files? tried find | grep .sty   but that is not good.
<WaltzingAlong> crolle17: could use kfind   or locate .sty   ?
<nosrednaekim> crolle17: use ls |grep, not find
<crolle17> it doesn't matter. find is searching the berkely db?
<WaltzingAlong> man find
<crolle17> nosrednaekim, ls is searching all under this folder...
<SlimeyPete> locate searches the db. I don't think find does (I could be wrong though)
<WaltzingAlong> i agree with SlimeyPete
<crolle17> o.k. then i was wrong... 2 vs. 1 ...
<nosrednaekim> crolle17: oh..you want over th whole HD?
<crolle17> yeah
<SlimeyPete> find searches the filesystem directly. find / -name .sty should work, I think
<nosrednaekim> crolle17: ah.... yeah, use kfind.
<amigrave> why can't I install a bitmap font ? got error message : Could not install console8x16.pcf.gz into fonts:/Personal/
<WaltzingAlong> amigrave: a better question may be 'how do i install a bitmap font'
<cptnspoon> WaltzingAlong: Thanks for that, I've managed to update things properly now anyways
<crolle17> WaltzingAlong, SlimeyPete find .pdf won't find all pdf-files on my pc.
<TimS> Quick question. Has ANYONE had any problems with the upgrade to 7.10? Like loss of settings, nvidia drivers not working anymore, Compiz Fusion not working or what ever?
<cptnspoon> TimS: I've had ALL of those problems
<WaltzingAlong> crolle17: find searches from the directory you give it
<WaltzingAlong> crolle17: man find
<TimS> Right, I wont update then cptnspoon :D
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: once you have 7.10 you can get those things working
<SlimeyPete> crolle17: you have to give it the directory to start from. find / -name .pdf
<SlimeyPete> crolle17: notice the "-name", too.
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: I cannot be bothered to set them all up again, it took ages the first timne
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: this next time just do the steps that work then
<TimS> It will be different. I am sure of it.
<TimS> And i just found this http://krillz.com/10-flaws-in-ubuntu-710/
<WaltzingAlong> i had no problems during upgrade, no loss of settings, nvidia worked and so on
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: alright so you want ubuntu?
<amigrave> WaltzingAlong: well I guess the konsole menu option "install bitmap" should do the trick but it fires up an error
<TimS> Huh, no I want Kubuntu. I am on 1.04
<TimS> I dont want to upgrade particularly, but it has more packages and is better supported suposedly. I think I will wait till 8.04
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: so perform the upgrade according to the instructions at kubuntu.org . come here with any support questions
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<crolle17> WaltzingAlong, SlimeyPete do i really have to use regexp for finding all .pdf-files?
<WaltzingAlong> crolle17: no but using the right tool or using the tool in the right way should help
<WaltzingAlong> crolle17: you can use kfind or check the manual on how to use find or use locate (through in an updatedb to make sure you have the latest changes)
<WaltzingAlong> though*
<nosrednaekim> humph....the new ATI driver is giving me WORSE framerates
<esperegu> I get a lot of backtraces when shutting down. anyone knows how to fix it?
<flake> why is it i can run an executable from a command line I compiled, but when I click on it to run, the screen flashes once and then goes away
<esperegu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42060/
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: you mean on shutdown of KDE?
<nosrednaekim> flake: what does the program do?
<WaltzingAlong> flake: you made a program with a gui? if not, then clicking on it will launch it but in a terminal that is there just for it. maybe you want to use 'launch in terminal'
<flake> I'm playing around with the irrlicht engine, haven't tried any source examples yet, just my own stuff
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: 'Log out' -> 'Turn off'
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: and shere do you get the backtraces?in a kde crash dialog?
<flake> one of their examples I compiled won't launch from gui
<WaltzingAlong> flake: if i screen flashes up then goes away it may have launched and exited all before you could see the screen
<flake> right
<Mu3aHTP0n> Could someone help me, please? I need to forbid users to mount flash drives. Which way is the best? P.S.: editing fstab is not helping. My system is kubuntu 7.04.
<enjoi1216> wnoders why kubuntu offtopic is so dead
<nosrednaekim> Mu3aHTP0n: a groups probably gives them those permissions...
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: yes.
<nosrednaekim> *group
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: I get about 8 of them when logging out.
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: and are they errors about konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> Mu3aHTP0n: i'd guess its the "plugdev" group
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: is it about acrashing konqueror?
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: I had one. but that did not occure while shutting down
<nosrednaekim> oh...hmm
<nosrednaekim> what program is it reporting to be crashing?
<esperegu> adept_notyfier, guidance-power-manager.pi, kaccess, kmix, knotify, kopete, tkio_uiserver
<esperegu> and konqueror crashed in normal use
<nosrednaekim> ah.... those are docked apps... you panel probably crashed
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: any idea how to fix that? since it happens on almost every shutdown
<nosrednaekim> no.... i'm not sure... hear over to #kde
<nosrednaekim> *head
<esperegu> k
<jing> Hi folks ... good morning  :-)
<nosrednaekim> hey jing
<jing> that was fast ... I'm still sleepy ;-)
<nosrednaekim> heh... i've been up for a while, and yes, it is still morning here ;)
<Mu3aHTP0n> nosrednaekim: you see the problem is to forbid to mount only usb drives, but i also need usb printers and if i'll delete user for the plugdev group, printers are also will not be usable.Am I right?
<jing> mof I've had my first coffee already ... but the laptop that was "pushed in front of me" <eg> makes me sleepy once again ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Mu3aHTP0n: hmmm I think they will, I think plugdev only removes them from being able to "automagically"set plugged in devices. if the printer is already set up, I don;t think there would be a problem
<nosrednaekim> Mu3aHTP0n: in any case, you could try it, and if it doesn't work, readd it.
<nosrednaekim> *readd the person to that group
<Mu3aHTP0n> nosrednaekim: thank you for your advice i'll try
<jing> ...noooooow I am awake...setting up this 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless wasn't as hard as I was told ...  ;-)  ndiswrapper took it and network-manager immediately (sort of) switched <smile><grin>
<jing> Q: What do I need to do to make ndiswrapper "permanent" ?
<guhhh> does anyone ever used bacula? i need help to make it connect to mysql server
<jing> instead of depmod -a   ... modprobe ndiswrapper    ...?
<jing> guhh ... sry NO
<nosrednaekim> jing: "ndiswrapper -m"
<jing> nosrednaekim: adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...    YES ... says my memory (in hindsight) Thanks!
<[ifr0g]> How do i stop dolphin from opeing folders by default ?
<[ifr0g]> Never mind :)
<jing> :-) ...just couldn't bring myself to type settings ;-)
<[ifr0g]> Ok, a better one.. when i view file list in detail.view in konq i get interlived rows of color lining..
<amigrave> is there a howto or faq for compiz fusion on kubuntu gusty ?
<[ifr0g]> How do i choose what color i want to see there ..
<[ifr0g]> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<[ifr0g]> amigrave, ^^
<WaltzingAlong> also the compiz fusion wiki
<jing> (sitting in front of an ati) ...are U sure about wanting compiz <Beg>
<WaltzingAlong> [ifr0g]: system settings/appearance/colors
<amigrave> [ifr0g]: thanks
<nosrednaekim> jing: you tried the 8.42 drivers yet?
<werty> could you send me again the linux game links?
<WaltzingAlong> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<[ifr0g]> WaltzingAlong, Your a genius !
<ghozala> hay how can i upgrade to gusty
<[ifr0g]> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<[ifr0g]> ghozala, ^
<jing> nosrednaekim: not on this laptop here ;-) NO ... but I have  blood all over me on mine ;-/
<nosrednaekim> jing: eh?
<ghozala> i mean the distro upgrade command line
<jing> I am not at home ;-) ... and also get breakfeast "served!" now ... cu
<ghozala> anybody kno it
<WaltzingAlong> ghozala: kdesu adept_manager --dist-upgrade  ?
<[ifr0g]> lol
<[ifr0g]> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<[ifr0g]> though WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> ghozala: if you already changed the repos from feisty to gutsy, then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> adept_manager --version_upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade ; but it is recommended to follow the upgrade instructions
<ghozala> how can i change the repos p.s i have ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade already
<Daisuke_Ido> hrrm
<Daisuke_Ido> i suppose that isn't right
<Daisuke_Ido> nm
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: w00t! I finally got AIGLX!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim: welcome to a year ago! :D
<BluesKaj> hehe
<WaltzingAlong> ghozala: recommended to follow the insructions on the website to use adept and the upgrade tool; otherwise open sources.list changing each feisty to gutsy
<nosrednaekim> Hey BluesKaj, I got the 8.42 driver working!
<BluesKaj> 8.42?
<WaltzingAlong> ati driver
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yalp... AIGLX and all :)
<werty> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ghozala> waltzingalong: can u tell me the website
<BluesKaj> hmm, 8.41 din't work on my 64 bit gutsy , no X , no matter how I set it up
<WaltzingAlong> ghozala: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<ghozala> thanks
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: me neither... but this one is working great!
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ^^
<BluesKaj> so this one is newer than 8.41.7 ?
<Psi-Jack> How do I stop the HTTP Cache Cleanup service?
<Psi-Jack> From running, all the time?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, pastebin  your xorg file so I can take a look, if you don't mind
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah, go up to phoronix.com, there is a link somewhere in there
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: NP
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Psi-Jack> Anyone know? ;)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42068/
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, thz :)
<nosrednaekim> no composite section! YAY!
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim ,did you uninstall the previous fglrx before installing 8.42 ?
<Dragnslcr> Hm, when I try to boot the -generic kernel instead of the -386 kernel, I get "[64.144000] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 274412" after the splash/loading screen, and then it just stays at the text login
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I was using the offical ubuntu restricted ones (8.37)....yeah
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: and install directly from the .run, generating the debs was failing on finding the dri libraries
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the ati site doesn't show the driver , which card did you choose to get 8.42 ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj:  I didn't, I found a direct link on a forum on Phoronix.com.... just a sec...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<nosrednaekim> Don't worry, its totally legit ;)
<BluesKaj> ok, nosrednaekim I got it ,
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, did you disable the restricted driver first , then install the new one ?
<WaltzingAlong> ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah,
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: why thank you ;)
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim , cool
<WaltzingAlong> (available as a link from ati's site as well)
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, wrong driver
<BluesKaj> brb
<nosrednaekim> =)
<jpatrick> does anyone have any package requests?
<[ifr0g]> :o
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: for hardy?
<Jucato> oh you wouldn't want to ask that in here.. >:)
 * Jucato does evil laugh
<nosrednaekim> heh
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ya
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: supercat
<Jucato> jpatrick: just remembered, kickoff and tasty menu :P
<Jucato> !find kickoff
<jpatrick> Jucato: I'm that desperate
<ubotu> File kickoff found in kdebase-workspace
<Jucato> hehe there you have 3 to work on
<Jucato> good luck :P
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: which is colored cat
 * Jucato paints himself in many colors
<Jucato> *meow*
<jpatrick> Jucato: aplg is doing tasty menu
<Jucato> ok.. -1
<nosrednaekim> AWN
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: where can I find supercat?
<Jucato> AWN ain't for KDE :P
<nosrednaekim> http://supercat.nosredna.net/
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> haha you made it yourself?
<nosrednaekim> (my dad and brother coded it)
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> don't you want to have the pleasure of packaging it? :D
<sylecn> Hello everyone.
<nosrednaekim> I was going to...
<Jucato> kool utility btw. might want a supergrep and superless too! :)
<jpatrick> but he wanted a MOTU to do it! :D
<WaltzingAlong> !motu
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: heh :)
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Jucato> (it could have been his ticket to MOTU-ship)
<Jucato> tsk tsk :P
<[ifr0g]> jpatrick, http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?files
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: yup... thats right... and i'm to busy coding on my Command line restricted-manager
<Jucato> sheesh.. everybody's so motivated these days... I'm jealous
<sylecn> I find when I lock session in kde. Try to press spacebar to get unlock window,  the unlock window can't input any word.  then I have to use Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace. Is it a bug?
<jpatrick> Jucato: Kubuntu Hardy Heron - "return of the jpatrick"
<nosrednaekim> sylecn: do other keys work?
<sylecn> Move the mouse will work. But if I press space first, then it's over
<nosrednaekim> sylecn: thats odd,I think thats probably a bug, yes
<sylecn> I don't want to get stucked, maybe I will try other keys later on.
<ScorpKing> sylecn: doesn't do that here
<werty> i've downloaded soldier of fortune but how can i run it.. (sof-demo.run) ?
<nosrednaekim> werty: "./<programname>
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: BTW, there is nneed for supergrep etc, since supet cat can have things piped through it.
<Jucato> hhow abbout ssuperlesss?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: hummm true...
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> anyway good luck
<nosrednaekim> that might even work... not sure
<nosrednaekim> I didn't write it ;)
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: I'll get it done asap, for now school!
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: k thanks... it'll get my brother to stop bugging meabout packaging it ;)
<nosrednaekim> Ju
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: not to worry,I just talked to my brother and you can do less with it :)
<Jucato> wow
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: "spc <filename> | less"
<BluesKaj> well, not much joy for my setup with that new ati driver I'm afraid , google earth is slow , fglrx gears
<BluesKaj> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<BluesKaj> Segmentation fault (core dumped
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: what does "glxinfo" say
<BluesKaj> no dri,glx version string: 1.2
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I had the same error, I think the fglrx kernel driver wasn't getting loaded
<BluesKaj> well, isn't that lovely :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: is the module "fglrx" loaded?
<nosrednaekim> lsmod | grep fglrx
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I have to go though.... sorry.
<BluesKaj> no output
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: try "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<BluesKaj> nothing
<nosrednaekim> if that spits out an error, you need to make a symbolic link from where it THINKS it is, to....
<nosrednaekim> ah..
<nosrednaekim> restart x...
<nosrednaekim> and I HAVE to go get to school
<nosrednaekim> bye!
<ScorpKing> c ya!
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears gives me this : Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer:Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dc2447> what is the deal with freenx in 7.10?
<WaltzingAlong> dc2447: not available yet in the seveas repository
<dc2447> WaltzingAlong: are people generally doing a source install?
<BluesKaj> what's the path to the xorg/modules file ?
<WaltzingAlong> dc2447: i do not know nor do i know how long until it finds its way into the gutsy 3rd party repository
<ackbahr> I've got power management issues with my laptop.... Unwanted suspend when unplugging power source, and low autonomy. Anyone could help?
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: in the system tray you may see the power management program. just click it to set the options you want
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Already done, plus more, doesn't really get me a higher autonomy than 1h30, and doesn't do anything about the first problem....
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: your computer suspends immediately upon being powered by battery?
<ackbahr> Well, not systematically, which is the more annoying.... But when it happens, it is immediately, yes.
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Kind of when I just plug it off to show something to someone who's out of cable reach, it suspends even though it's fully charged and has been hooked for 16+ hours.
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: i have not yet encountered that; if tweaking the guidance-power-manager settings seems to have no effect, search launchpad for related bugs?
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: How do I do that?
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: through guidance-power-manager which should already have an icon in the tray. which settings do you see for main powered and battery powered?
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: main powered : Performance / battery powered : Powersave
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Which I set myself
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: are there settings too for 'when battery remaining time drops below' and 'when system is idle for more than' ?
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Yep : "Drops below 2 minutes" and "Idle for more than 20 minutes"
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: and one of those is set to suspend?
<ackbahr> Yep (Idle)
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Do you think the counting of 20 minutes starts before the unplugging?
<WaltzingAlong> yeah maybe it is counting 20 minutes of idle, regardless of when being switched to battery power?
<elektronicola> what languages are speak here?
<WaltzingAlong> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<elektronicola> thank ubotu
<WaltzingAlong> elektronicola: which language would you like to type/read?
<elektronicola> italian and a bit of english
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Ooops, noticed I still have dusty old Feisty, didn't expect a newer version to pop up so early! I'll try upgrading, then I'll see if the problem gets solved on its own....
<WaltzingAlong> !it | elektronicola
<ubotu> elektronicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: alright
<elektronicola> no problem, i can write in english
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: just one more thing : I did some apt-get upgrade on Sunday (back from holiday), and maybe it did upgrade to G.... How can I check current version?
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: cat /etc/issue or cat /etc/lsb-release    or lsb_release -a
<ackbahr> WaltzingAlong: Ok, it's Feisty... So we'll see! Thanks for your help, so long!
<WaltzingAlong> elektronicola: ok. welcome to #kubuntu
<MGalaxy> hello, I changed the screen resolution too 800x600. after restart, I see a really strange screen, I want to enter to Kubuntu in SafeMode but I dont know how !!!
<elektronicola> is ther anybody who can say me what program i con use un kubuntu gutsy for doing statistic analisis?
 * Broc93 si awayzza, torna il prima possibile: lascio il pc acceso ma non ci sono, lasciate pure messaggi che li leggo dopo
<FOAD> Hello.
<DaSkreech> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<MGalaxy> or how can I change the screen resolution in the text mode ?
<FOAD> How do I enter accented characters?
<WaltzingAlong> elektronicola: such as spss ?
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy:
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<DaSkreech> MGalaxy: to enter a "safe mode" when the Grub menu says to press escape in 3 seconds do so and choose rescue mode
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WaltzingAlong> grazie
<DaSkreech> I'm assuming that Broc93 is speaking italian :)
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech
<WaltzingAlong> DaSkreech: was an away message i thought ;)
<Broc93> DaSkreech: sorry :(
<WaltzingAlong> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<BluesKaj> hmm, there's no "modules" in the new xorg file generated by the new ATI 8.42 driver
 * genii hands out coffees
<Jucato> thganks
<DaSkreech> WaltzingAlong: I just woke up I can barely read english :-(
 * DaSkreech whispers "Jucato I think that D3lphin likes me"
 * Jucato couldn't care less...
<Jucato> :P
 * PhinnFort too
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: what do you mean? find the device section then driver under that. is it fglrx or ati or vesa or ?
<WaltzingAlong> DaSkreech: good morning.
<DaSkreech> Anytime I don't look at it for about 15 minutes it crashes just to get my attention
<The_Machine> I'm getting this in k3b when trying to burn a DVD-R (i can burn audio CDs) and i can find nothing on the web for it:  WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<PhinnFort> The_Machine: have you sure it isn't just a bad disk?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: glad that D3lphin likes you. I don't want to like it even if it begs for me :P
<WaltzingAlong> The_Machine: set a slower burn speed and yeah, may be cheap/bad media
<BluesKaj> can you guys tell me where file the editable modules file is located ..I have no dri, v4l , vle , fglrx load modules list in the xorg file either
<DaSkreech> I was infatuated with it for a bit but now it's wanting to hang around anytime I call a folder and it keeps making empty nepomuk promises. I start to tire
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: you can walk through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   to set those
<DaSkreech> I think /etc/modules
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, now, it goes to text mode only :-s it doesnt go to graphic mode :(
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, been there done that ...looks like this new driver strips the xorg file of the "load modules" section
<The_Machine> i have tried quite a few discs
<The_Machine> it works in windows that is run in vmware.
<The_Machine> :\
 * DaSkreech steps out
<BluesKaj> anyway , gues I'll have to revert to the default restricted driver , cuz this new ati offering does nothing for lower end ati graphics
<edenbeast> the machine you could try the original cdrecord package instead of ubuntu's one, just install it in /opt and adjust k3b's settings accordingly, I had to do that in feisty when burning dvds stopped working for my burner
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: so you want the list of ones that can go there? or to see a sample?
<FOAD> The correct answer was: through xkbd.
<BluesKaj> sure WaltzingAlong , that would help
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: www.usebox.net/jjm/obsd-wifi/laptop/xorg.conf ?
<jerbear> when i type in the strigi search applet, before i'm done typing, results start appearing and focus is taken away from the input box... does this happen for anyone else?
<PhinnFort> The_Machine: tried setting down the speed?
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: yes that it shows some results before you finish typing, but no that the focus is taken away (not that i can remember - then again i purged strigi some time ago)
<jerbear> WaltzingAlong: ok, thanks... not sure what's going on with mine
<genii> BluesKaj: Did you tweak the xorg.conf yet?
<jerbear> does konqueror have extensions like firefox?
<genii> !kio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: yes and no (i would say mostly no)
<genii> jerbear: KDE has plugin system called kio which is supposed to let you use the same plugin across severall apps. But it's not like the firefox extensions/addons type
<WaltzingAlong> ^^
<Thylio> I want to custumize my taskbar ext.  I have looked at KDE-apps.org, but can't seem to find the right category. Where sould I look?
<epimeth> !unzip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unzip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ackbahr> This is what I get when I try to move on from Feisty to Gusty : "The system was unable to get the prerequisites for the upgrade." What should I do?
<epimeth> !unzip
<jerbear> ok
<WaltzingAlong> !changingthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changingthemes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !themes | Thylio
<ubotu> Thylio: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<The_Machine> PhinnFort, yeah, but it doesn't even start to burn
<The_Machine> so i don't know how speed related it could be
<epimeth> cheers, WaltzingAlong
<PhinnFort> The_Machine: maybe it tries to set a speed the drive doesn't support?
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade ; ackbahr
<The_Machine> i'll switch it
<The_Machine> one sec
<The_Machine> maybe the drive is jacked..  it's just sitting there blinking its activity light
<The_Machine> i think i have to reboot to even bring it back
<The_Machine> brb.
<Thylio> WaltzingAlong: I dont want themes, i just want a OSx like taskbar ext.
<WaltzingAlong> ackbahr: enable pre-release updates (gutsy-proposed), sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade   and then run kdesu adept_manager --dist-upgrade
<genii> !info unzip | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<ackbahr> "Unable to unlock toe administration directory"....
 * WaltzingAlong thanks google. Thylio: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/07/transforming-kde-to-look-like-mac-osx.html  and so on 'make kde look like osx' ? 
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, I did what u said, now, after restarting it goes to text mode :-s
<jerbear> am i the only one that is unable to alter monitor settings in gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh ? which driver did you pick?
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, sis
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: at the terminal then, check the log   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jerbear> is there a good applet for gmail notification?
<Hamppari> yes
<n8k99> yes
<Hamppari> jerbear: sudo apt-get install checkgmail
<n8k99> there are a few actually
<jerbear> does it work well with kde?
<WaltzingAlong> jerbear: nice to use adept manager's filter to find that
<Hamppari> jerbear: yes
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, no such a dile
<jerbear> k
<MGalaxy> file*
<Hamppari> checkgmail pwns.. you can see preview's of the mails in the tray and even delete them from there
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: which driver is selected for the 'device' (video card)    less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jerbear> does anyone else have an audigy sound card (particularly the one that uses the emu10k1 driver)?
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, kbd
<The_Machine> what should i use to burn a .img file?
<uberDirk> nerolinux
<The_Machine> k
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, sorry, " sis "
<Jucato> sis?
<MGalaxy> Jucato, yes, my video card is SIS
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: issue with X and the sis driver
<Jucato> aaah
 * Jucato thought sis as in sister :P
<MGalaxy> Jucato, lol :D
<Hamppari> Anyone tried KDE 4 ?
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, so, what should i do ?
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: and changing it to vesa kde still fails to appear?
<Thylio> Does Kubuntu uses .deb packages?
<uberDirk> yes
<WaltzingAlong> Thylio: yes
<Thylio> Thx
<uberDirk> np
<The_Machine> is there an vnc client for linux like there is for windows - where the friggin VNC window incorporates tasks like "refresh" and "Ctrl Alt Del"?  Seems that every vnc client viewer i install just brings up the GUI box and that's it.
<uberDirk> The_Machine: press f10
<uberDirk> or f11?
<uberDirk> mh
<uberDirk> can't remember
<heras64> Hi. I want to write a script that parses websites and puts out blocks of standard text based on what the parsing turn up. What language is easiest for that?
<jerbear> whenever kcheckgmail tries to login, i get an error saying that gmail has changed the way to login
<n8k99> jerbear oh, that may be because your gmail account is now IMaP enabled
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, it works :D but Kubuntu runs at 16color system :D
<jerbear> n8k99: what do i need to do?
<Dr_willis> heras64,  i belive thats easially doabel with perl
<n8k99> signin to gmail in a browser and look and see if it is IMAP enabled
<n8k99> it'll be in the settings section
<Jucato> if you are.. lucky you...
<Jucato> (hmph)
<jerbear> i don't see any settings for imap
<epimeth> anybody good with user administration / permissions? I need to have files created in a certain folder default to a different group the user belongs to
<heras64> Dr_willis, thnx. apt-cache told me about a bunch of parse modules for perl and python, but I have no experience with either. I'll try out Perl. Thnx again.
<epimeth> wondering if there is native support for it or if I have to manually chmod/chgroup every time a user creates a file
<WaltzingAlong> The_Machine: krdc ?
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: which device is it? lspci
<MGalaxy> WaltzingAlong, what ?
 * n8k99 has google IMAP on an account 
<WaltzingAlong> MGalaxy: run the command 'lspci' in konsole which shows your pci devices. find the one referring to your video card
<The_Machine> krdc - does not have a refresh control, a ctrl-alt-del control, etc
<The_Machine> uberDirk,  f10 does what?
<The_Machine> (or is supposed to do what?)
<WaltzingAlong> The_Machine: how about clicking first 'special keys'  ?
<pepie34> Is there a way to enable compiz in KDE with a point and click procedure ? (No console, no autostart) ?
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<epimeth> anybody good with user administration / permissions? I need to have files created in a certain folder default to a different group the user belongs to
<WaltzingAlong> pepie34: as per the instructions; to answer your question, no
<epimeth> wondering if there is native support for it or if I have to manually chmod/chgroup every time a user creates a file
<WaltzingAlong> ^^ seems so
<pepie34> Jucato i have already read that
<kuyky> hey, is anyone else having problems with firefox in kubuntu gutsy?
<Jucato> unfortunately, the short answer is "no"
<Jucato> pepie34: ^^^
<WaltzingAlong> kuyky: which problem
<kuyky> it only starts in safe mode for me
<WaltzingAlong> kuyky: disable broken extensions?
<werty> where can i get linux latest americas army release?
<WaltzingAlong> not in #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> AmericaArmies web site perhaps? :)
<kuyky> i was using gutsy beta and after the final update it stopped working
<kuyky> WaltzingAlong: already did
<WaltzingAlong> kuyky: and on a new profile it only launches in safe mode too/
<werty> i've allready been there but no link..
<kuyky> once i try to start it normally, not even in safe mode it works
<kuyky> and in gnome it does
<WaltzingAlong> kuyky: and when you start it from konsole to see any output it may provide, what do you see?
<kuyky> not a thing
<kuyky> lol
<kuyky> it's really strange
<kuyky> it only works if i kill all firefox related pids and then start it in safe mode
<uberDirk> The_Machine: f10 or f11 opens a popup with commands like "send ctrl+alt+del" and "refresh".
<uberDirk> it's been a while, but i think i used tightvnc
<WaltzingAlong> xtightvncviewer ?
<kuyky> maybe it's the quick launch
<Dr_willis> I tend to use vnc4server and its viewer
<Dr_willis> but most vieweres should be compatiable with any vncserver
<The_Machine> right
<herr_weltschaft> moin zusammen
<Thylio> How do i install "Karamba" things?  I have found a system-monitor thing that i want to install, it was placed under Caramba, at KDE-look.org.
<Jucato> !de | herr_weltschaft
<ubotu> herr_weltschaft: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snowdonkey> Howdy.  I'm aware of GCalDaemon but I'd like to try OpenSync for syncing Google Calendar and Sunbird.  downloaded opensync plugins for both, but can someoen tell me how to use them?
<Jucato> !superkaramba | Thylio
<ubotu> Thylio: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<herr_weltschaft> ok, danke für den hinweis
<Jucato> Thylio: you need to install Superkaramba
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  i never found kramba or superkaramba to work very well..
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<herr_weltschaft> zufällig habe ich auch grad ein problem
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Jucato> !de | herr_weltschaft
<ubotu> herr_weltschaft: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<herr_weltschaft> ja, danke
<herr_weltschaft> oh
<herr_weltschaft> oh sry
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<herr_weltschaft> forgot the "-de"
<herr_weltschaft> sorry sorry
<Jucato> :)
<Thylio> Dr_willis: Do u have an better sugestion maybe?  Tired of looking for things that dont work verry vell :P
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  depends on what sort of monitoring/applets you need
<Dr_willis> KDE4 is supposed to 'redo' the whole applet/desklet thang. :) whenever it gets out.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just use panel applets, or windowmaker dock applets, or conky
<WaltzingAlong> herr_weltschaft: es macht nichts
<BluesKaj> well, I reverted to the restricted ati driver on gutsy64 , despite nosrednaekim's enthusiasm over the new ati 8.42 driver .. it didn't do much for my setup at all in terms of 3d or dri
<Thylio> Dr_willis: CPU info, and HDD mosty.
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  conky can do that.
<Dr_willis> as can some of the kde panel applets
<Dr_willis> or gkrellm
<Dr_willis> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.10-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 776 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Thylio> Okay  i'll check them out      ;)
<richard_> Hello, an XGL specialist in the house?
<Dr_willis> search the package manager for 'window maker dock apps' also :)
<WaltzingAlong> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Hamppari> Thank god I dont have to use XGL anymore due to the new ATI drivers. :)
<Thylio> Thx=)
<BluesKaj> the new ati drivers don't help us google earth users much
<BluesKaj> gutsy 64 bit , I mean
<BluesKaj> I guess it's fine if yer a gamer, Hamppari
<richard_> Someone said something about new ATI drivers? Is the long awaited AIGLX support out?
<ScorpKing> is there a way to make Power Manager warn me if there's only 10min batery time left on my laptop? it's really annoing to have it just shut down and not giva any warnings first.
<Hamppari> richard_: Hell yes!
<richard_> hamppari: where can I get????
<werty> i've downloaded tremoulous how can i install  it?
<Hamppari> richard_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843
<richard_> hamppari: lifesaver, thank you
<Hamppari> richard_: no problem mate :)
<Dr_willis> werty,  if its a self installing executable, chmod +x whatever.run  ./whatevber.run
<Hamppari> BluesKaj: Do you know if there's a problem with Google Earth on 32bit
<Hamppari> I use Google Earth too, occasionally though.
<BluesKaj> Hamppari, no, but google earth works on 64bit, but's slow and clunky
<Hamppari> Ah I see
<richard_> hamppari: Argh, doesn't seem to work with radeon mobility yet :(
<BluesKaj> Hamppari, i'm hoping the next ati driver release will help that prob . I understand the new driver will be ready quite soon for both 32&64 bit ...most ati drivers are already 32/64 compatible
<kaminix> Okay, so I have encountered a rather serious bug. When I go away for school I close my laptop lid, when I come home it's all black. I try pushing some keys and moving the mouse, but it won't wake. The only way to recover it is to restart with the off-button
<Thylio> I have installed wdm, it dont open. How come?
<Jucato> kaminix: check the guidance-power-manager settings for what to do when you close the lid (right-click on the battery icon)
<ScorpKing> .. uhm ..
<toby> Hamppari: The new ATI drivers you speak of, are they from ati.com or the FOSS ones on the repositories?
<toby> I guess the FOSS ones will eventually become more capable now that ATI has opened up but I wasn't expecting to see a change for 6 months to a year
<RurouniJones> At least
<kaminix> Jucato: "When laptop lid is closed: Do nothing"
<RurouniJones> The 2D should be working relatively quickly. But the 3D stuff....
<Jucato> kaminix: weird...
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<kaminix> Jucato: What is "Lock screen on resume"?
<Jucato> kaminix: when you resume from hibernate or suspend, it will lock the screen first and ask for you password
<Jucato> (if you set it to ask for your password)
<kaminix> Well then, I'll take that off and see what happens. :)
<Thylio> How do i move conky?
<Jucato> kaminix: hm.. try also the power control settings in System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<sub[t]rnl> Thylio look in your ~/.conkyrc you'll find a positioning setting
<Thylio> Sub[t]rnl: Okay thx
<kaminix> Jucato: Already turned off the power saving stuff yesterday :(
<Jucato> must be that DPMS thingy that  I don't know about
<kaminix> DPMS?
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  you dont - You edit the conky config file normally. :)
<Jucato> something w/ power management that I don't know :P
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  and yes. i tweaked on my conky config for several days
<BluesKaj> toby, which ati open source drivers are you referring to ? Do you have a URL ?
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis: that sounds funny
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<Dr_willis> It was fun to! i couldent stop!
<Dr_willis> :)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> my girlfriend walked in on my tweaking my conky once
<sub[t]rnl> talk about embarresing
<Dr_willis> Told her that if she... (i wont go there... ) :)
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Dr_willis> here is my sample conky config
<Dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42092/
<ScorpKing> lol
<Thylio> Dr_willis: Where is my conky config located?
<sub[t]rnl> imageshack a screen shot of it doc
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  .conkyrc
<Dr_willis> same location as 100000000 other config files. :)
<Dr_willis> my home dir is getting full of .settingstypefiles
<Dr_willis> Thylio,  you proberly WILL want to be hitting the conky web site and reading its guide/docs/examples
<sub[t]rnl> nice dr
<Thylio> Dr_willis, yeah proberly, I'm just so impatient:P
<Dr_willis> Then you will proberly give up on conky and linux real fast then
<Dr_willis> Learn patience Grasshopper!.
<Dr_willis> "Yea! Teach me patience! how long will that take!...."
<Dr_willis> :)
<Thylio> Haha:D
<Thylio> Stubern as a Donkey tho!
<Thylio> And sucky english like Petter Solberg
<artur_> hi all
<Dr_willis> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis: you keep an eye on syslog?
<sub[t]rnl> ${execi 10 tail -n3 /var/log/syslog | fold -w50} is nice
<Dr_willis>  zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<Dr_willis> to make a WELL commented example conky  config file
<drsatyri> hello all
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  i rarely do that. :) i got top stuff.. but lets see,,,
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, I direct a lot of my network monitoring to syslog
<sub[t]rnl> watch for port scans and other attacks
<sub[t]rnl> its funny :P
<sub[t]rnl> let me throw some screenshots up
<sub[t]rnl> that didn't sound right
<timo_> hi. can somebody tell me how I can make a shortcut for the home folder on the desktop?
<Dr_willis> well i gotta run.. we can conky each other later. :)
<sub[t]rnl> k
<sub[t]rnl> http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4jq6.png
<sub[t]rnl> http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3rq7.png
<sub[t]rnl> dern
<Thylio> omg, why cant i find .conkyrc?
<Doobeh> Where would I find the options to turn on all the fancy compiz effects in 7.10?
<sub[t]rnl> Thylio: its in your home directory
<sub[t]rnl> Doobeh: in ccsm
<sub[t]rnl> if you have installed compizconfig-settings manager
<Doobeh> okay, thanks sub[t]rnl, I'll check it's installed
<Thylio> Nope:S
<timo_> hi. can somebody tell me how I can make a shortcut for the home folder on the desktop?
<sub[t]rnl> Thylio: do you have conky installed?
<WaltzingAlong> timo_: right mouse click on the desktop, create new, link to location, enter ~ as the path and what you want as the name
<Thylio> yeah, it runs on desktop
<sub[t]rnl> Thylio: its a hidden file (.) in your ~ (home) directory
<sub[t]rnl> Thylio: ls -a ~/
<timo_> waltzing: thanks
<timo_> its works great
<artur_> guys, I have got a problem with a GF 6150 Go
<WaltzingAlong> timo_: feel free to change the icon; right mouse click it, properties, then click on the icon to select another
<Thylio> sub[t]rnl: Nope not there....
<artur_> when it's run on the closed drivers, it won't even start
<somiran> my lg ad 2535 cdma phone is hanged permanently what should i do
<sub[t]rnl> Thylio: zcat /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/conkyrc.sample.gz > ~/.conkyrc
<Doobeh> Is there a nice guide for getting compiz activated in 7.10?  I'm a bit lost :)
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | Doobeh
<ubotu> Doobeh: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Doobeh> Oh, someone mentioned it was shipping with it when I asked a few days ago-- that might explain a bit of my confusion :)
<sub[t]rnl> oh, hehe
<WaltzingAlong> Doobeh: ubuntu 7.10 (gnome) is shipping with compiz-fusion enabled
<winbond> is there an app i can use to join avi files?
<WaltzingAlong> Doobeh: check also the compiz-fusion wiki
<WaltzingAlong> winbond: mencoder ? a gui app? avidemux ?
<sub[t]rnl> winbond: tovid will merge a split video file
<sub[t]rnl> winbond: yeah, mencoder too
<sub[t]rnl> what waltz said
<Doobeh> I'll live without it, I thought it was just a checkbox somewhere that needed ticking, as long as I've got Kile and Kate, I'm happy :)
<sub[t]rnl> ffmpeg i'm guessing will do the job as well
<winbond> so avidemux is the only gui app?
<sub[t]rnl> Doobeh: :)
<BluesKaj> winbond, "todisc" will also merge files with a menu added if you wish
<winbond> alright, thank you people
<BluesKaj> todisc is part of the the "tovid' app
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: any luck with that driver?
<BluesKaj> nope , nosrednaekim .. no dri or 3d
 * ScorpKing is away...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did you check out the xorg log?
<BluesKaj> reverted to the restricted one
<epimeth> anybody good with user/group administration?
<sub[t]rnl> tovid is a nice little header for the core mplayer/ffmpeg/mpeg2enc apps
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, it doesn't load any "modules" in the xorg file
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: any errors about no fglrx kernel driver?
<mathias> hello
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, no ...itjust doesn't do anything
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh well :(
<mathias> does anyone know how to install restricted drivers in Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> mathias: use the restricted-manager
<W1ZrD> Hmm, I'm in some desperate need of help with fixing my ATI drivers :(
<mathias> nosrednaekim: where?
<mathias> nosrednaekim: i know where it is i ubuntu, but i can't find it here
<W1ZrD> Tried updating ati drivers and it failed, now X won't even start
<BluesKaj> winbond, make sure if you decide to use the CLI version of tovid that you visit the wikipage to find all the dependencies required ...there's also a #tovid chat on this server
<epimeth> anybody good with user/group administration?
<nosrednaekim> mathias: systemsettings->advanced
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: which ones?
<W1ZrD> nosrednaekim, they were released yesterday I believe, some 8.42 or something
<BluesKaj> mathias, open system settings/advanced/restricted drivers
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: yup.. I just installed them, how did you install them?
<mathias> nosrednaekim: still no restricted-manager
<W1ZrD> nosrednaekim, I did chmod +x and then just ./ati-----> very long name
<nosrednaekim> mathias: run from the command line "restricted-manager-kde"
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: ah.
<mathias> BluesKaj: but there is no such thing. it only goes to system setting/advance/restricted drivers
<cufaf> hi
<mathias> nosrednaekim:  "could not find"
<mathias> nosrednaekim:  ups
<nosrednaekim> mathias: oh... are you on fiesty?
<mathias> nosrednaekim:  "command not found"
<mathias> nosrednaekim: yes
<cufaf> installed now ubuntu 7.10 . i installed KDe but. how  can i installed it pls help me..!
<W1ZrD> After a reboot X wouldn't start, so I found some 'äbeginners' guide to installing the drivers through .deb files, that made it worse
<BluesKaj> mathias, what are you trying to do ?
<nosrednaekim> mathias: ah.. you have to install the restricted-manager
<mathias> BluesKaj: to get my graphiccard to work optimal
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: yeah.. don't do that.
<mathias> nosrednaekim: oh okay on my way
<sub[t]rnl> cufaf: have you done sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<mathias> nosrednaekim: thanks
<BluesKaj> mathias, which kubuntu version are you running ?
<mathias> BluesKaj: feisty fawn
<cufaf> sub[t]rnl,  i try ok thnx
<mathias> BluesKaj: my gusty gibbon got some troubles
<Jucato> (no restricted-manager-kde in the fawn...)
<W1ZrD> nosrednaekim, got any tips on how I can start from scratch, so I at least get some display :S
<BluesKaj> well mathias, the restricted drivers is what you want , not restricted manager
<W1ZrD> <-- bitchx+cmdline :(
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: you need to blacklist the included fglrx driver
<martalli> I read that kde4 has compositing features, but when I tried out the new kde 4 live cd, I didn't see anything that looked like compiz-style graphics...I didn't expect 'the cube' or wobbly windows, but does anyone know what sort of new graphics features there are, and how ti turn them on?
<epimeth> how do I view a folder through ssh in dolphin or konqueror?
<epimeth> and is anybody good with user/group administration?
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: edit this file and add fglrx to the disabled modules /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<WaltzingAlong> martalli: to really get a feel of kde4 features ttry it from svn
<W1ZrD> I uncommented a line in /etc/default/linux-restricted something
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: in konqueror? sftp://username:password@site
<WaltzingAlong> :22
<W1ZrD> ah..
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide W1ZrD:
<W1ZrD> WaltzingAlong, doesn't do much for me since I have no display :/
<mathias> BluesKaj: how does i fix that
<martalli> W1ZrD: Im afraid that by the time I figure out how to do that, it will be released already =)
<erjon> how to entry kubunty suport italian ?
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: sftp? this isn't ftp tho....
<BluesKaj> run the restricted drivers app
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: sftp is an ftp like interface to ssh
<erjon> #kubuntu it
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...bbiab
<WaltzingAlong> erjon: /join #kubuntu-it
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: ehhh sorry, did you get my last message?
<erjon> ciao come si ottiene assistenza per kubunti in ita
<WaltzingAlong> ciao erjon. come va?
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: ohhhh right.  "ssh file transfer protocol" no "file transfer protocol through ssh", eh?
<WaltzingAlong> !it | erjon
<ubotu> erjon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<erjon> thank'
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: there is also ftps (secure ftp)
<W1ZrD> it says: no screen found, when I try to start X
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: yes, I knew that one, just thought it was called sftp :-)
<WaltzingAlong> W1ZrD: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<enyo> hi, is there somebody having the same problem as me?: Xorg uses at least 50% of my cpu all the time.
<enyo> I have the nvidia drivers
<enyo> without compiz
<enyo> and am not doing anything special.
<W1ZrD> ATI Prop. driver: no devices detected and FATAL ERROR: no screens
<WaltzingAlong> W1ZrD: which device do you have? lspci | grep Video
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: have you checked top to see what process is using the cpu?
<enyo> as I said: Xorg
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: did you switch back to the free driver?
<W1ZrD> It doesn't say anything
<enyo> 51.6  7.4  32:54.68 Xorg
<sub[t]rnl> just making sure you weren't speaking in generalities
<enyo> 51%...
<enyo> ok.. no its just xorg and i really have no clue why
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<enyo> sometimes (but very rarely) it drops to 5%
<sub[t]rnl> strange
<enyo> when i resize a window AT LEAST 80%
<W1ZrD> nosrednaekim, not sure at all anymore, I tried the new driver from yesterday
<enyo> i had the dapper drake before, then arch linux, and now gutsy... and i never had this problem before
<W1ZrD> when that failed I was told to do some dpkg-reconfigure or something
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: no... I mean, are you on a different computer now, or did you fix your X.
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: ah.. ok
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: what video card by the way?
<W1ZrD> nosrednaekim, no it's the same, but I have cmdline+bitchx now :(
<enyo> gforce
<enyo> nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<W1ZrD> why I try to grep video, it returns nothing
<nosrednaekim> W1ZrD: did your run that dpkg-reconfigure command ?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: does this straight out of a reboot I take it?
<WaltzingAlong> W1ZrD: ok without grep , one of the lines should refer to video controller
<W1ZrD> nosrednaekim, yes, but it won't start...or more likey, I did something wrong
<WaltzingAlong> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<W1ZrD> WaltzingAlong, is that last line for me?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: is Xorg giving up any errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<enyo> I didn't quite get the question but a reboot does not help if thats what you asked, xorg goes crazy from the beginning
<enyo> OH! i forgot to mention
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: yeah, left a few words out of the last question.. (not enough coffee)
<enyo> i use twinview
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<enyo> and have 2 monitors 1600x1200
<W1ZrD> I have one monitor and about 120*120 resolution with only asci :(
<sub[t]rnl> i'm guessing that's the root of the problem then?
<enyo> no errors i can see in the log file
<WaltzingAlong> W1ZrD: not necessarily. which video card do you have?  lspci  should show you (among others)     lspci | grep VGA    or lspci | grep Video  ?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: well it could be the root....
<W1ZrD> lspci shows the ATI
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: as i said: never had this problem before
<sub[t]rnl> or it could be the nvidia driver
<W1ZrD> as VGA compatible
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: and i used the nvidia driver before
<j_c> I've just installed kubuntu gutsy and I'd like to take advantage of my multi-head display.  I'm running the nvidia 7900.  However, when I choose to enable the second monitor from System Settings > Monitor & Display and restart X neither display works.  I am using the native nv driver.  and idea?
<sub[t]rnl> problem with nvidia driver + your settings + gutsy's kernel
<sub[t]rnl> try it with a generated xorg.conf, no twinview
<sub[t]rnl> see if its still hogging cpu's
<enyo> j_c: had the same problem with the nv driver... had to use the nvidia one
<Elephantman> hello :)
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: generated how?
<j_c> enyo: ok, so go ahead and use the propriatary driver then?
<WaltzingAlong> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or do it by hand
<WaltzingAlong> W1ZrD:  so if you run      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh          then select  'ati' as the driver?
<sub[t]rnl> just disable twinview
<Elephantman> I'm trying to share some folders over a kubuntu network. I've tried using NFS and Samba, but seems like i'm doing it wrong. can someone guide me ?
<enyo> j_c: thats what i suggest
<j_c> enyo: ok, I think I can handle that.
<WaltzingAlong> Elephantman: not able to find a how to via a search of google's index?
<sub[t]rnl> Elephantman: if your sharing linux to linux, nfs is the choice
<WaltzingAlong> Elephantman: ubuntu nfs how to ?
<Elephantman> WaltzingAlong> I did, but I dont seem to get it work right
<W1ZrD> ah..
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: without twinview will i be able to use 2 monitors
<W1ZrD> Now I'm getting some display WaltzingAlong
<Elephantman> sub[t]rnl> ok, how must I configure it ?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: no, but at least we'll see if its the twinview causing the massive cpu usage
<WaltzingAlong> W1ZrD: did you want the fglrx driver? you could install it through the repositories or grab the lastest from
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide W1ZrD
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: ah you mean if the problem persists with only one monitor?
<sub[t]rnl> Elephantman: first install your nfs
<sub[t]rnl> Elephantman: sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: yup
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i tried that... it was way better... still a bit strange when resizing (40%-50%) but not all the time
<Elephantman> sub[t]rnl> that's done
<W1ZrD2> Phew...finally in X again though :)
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: should i try twinview? is this an alternative? i never got the difference
<W1ZrD2> ah, I'm still on feisty though, got any guide for getting the new ati drivers working there?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: I'm not experienced with nvidia cards, but wasn't twinview the standard for using a multi head?
<WaltzingAlong> Elephantman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<sub[t]rnl> you don't use twinview now?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i have no idea :) im using xinerama... thought that was something different...
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: Option          "Xinerama"      "true"
<sub[t]rnl> maybe twinview is just for clones
<WaltzingAlong> each one calls it its own name
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, xinerama creates a larger virtual desktop
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: thats what i thought too...
<sub[t]rnl> coffee brb
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: this is so strange.....
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i have no idea where to look..
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: ok... i have to go now.. i'll be back later . Thanx for the help!
<user_> hi
<Daisuke_Ido> whew...   there for a second i thought my pc was going to go nuclear...  both core temps reading at or above 70C
<WaltzingAlong> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Using_multiple_monitors_with_XFree86
<Daisuke_Ido> can't be healthy
<Mudabbir> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> both back below 50 now, that i can handle
<neighborlee> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/neighborlee/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. <  known issue ?
<guhhh> please! i'm facing a really annoying problem. my resolv.conf is getting updated by some source i dont know wich is, and it sets a ip thats not from my router, so i lost complete access to internet.
<WaltzingAlong> guhhh: networkmanager?
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: had you started it with sudo or kdesu?    in either case, sudo chown neighborlee:neighborlee /home/neighborlee/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/ -R
<ubuntu_> eh wahts the comand fr  seeing if your 64 bit or not? I fer got to label the cd
<WaltzingAlong> uname -a
<neighborlee> but I mean..thats a subfolder of mY own dire
<neighborlee> dir
<neighborlee> there should be NO permission issues ;)
<WaltzingAlong> yes true
<Daisuke_Ido> i blame d3lphin.
<neighborlee> Daisuke_Ido: me too
<guhhh> WaltzingAlong: nope
<neighborlee> its clearly some dolphin issue atm
<Daisuke_Ido> i've seen it before, but i don't remember how it was resolved
<SlimeyPete> ubuntu_: uname -a    should tell you
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: is there any way to set the umask of a user for a particular folder to be different than the default umask?
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps doing a chown on the d3lphin directory
<ubuntu_> ty
<neighborlee> but I do like the app..I LOVE the EDIT as root option.not that konqueror doesn't have that but,,its kewl ;))
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: uname -a        can show if you are using the 64bit kernel (not if your hardware supports 64 if you are running a 32bit kernel)
<neighborlee> very handy
<ubuntu_> hmm ok ZI have the 32 bit version of kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> epimeth: i do not know
<neighborlee> Daisuke_Ido: no I checked and that dir is owned by me
<ubuntu_> I know my machine can take 64 bit
<epimeth> WaltzingAlong: cheers anyway
<kaseo> hellow
<Daisuke_Ido> neighborlee: how about that file?
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: ls -lh   /home/neighborlee/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<Daisuke_Ido> or is d3lphin sticking itself in its own little group that doesn't have the ability to write there...
<ubuntu_> say is that cube thing only in  Ubuntu or  can it execute in Kbuntu aswell, or is there simehting simular to it specialy for Kbuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> those are about the only ideas i've got
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiz | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | ubuntu_ (check the wiki)
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Ido: is faster!
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: yeah I know
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: which owner/group ?
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: Daisuke_Ido : It might be my fault not sure..I 'might' have       saved those while I was in ROOT mode using dolphin..could be it was several days ago
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: root sadly
<neighborlee> ill fix it
<neighborlee> im guessing that is what happened anyway
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: would be my guess though sure could be a bug in dolphin
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: possibly
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: if you want to start dolphin with root-like powers, use kdesu (or kdesudo) dolphin
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: (ie not sudo dolphin)
<ubuntu_> ok thanks I saed it to chip
<barbaros> hi guys
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: its possible I  maybe have started dolphin one day with sudo not realizing you could do it via a button interface option , im not sure
<barbaros> how can i make right click menu transparent ?
<atlfalcons866> does strigi index everything
<WaltzingAlong> barbaros: making the menus transparent which you can do with the built-in composition manager of kde. kmenu/system settings/appearance/style/effects  then change the menu effect
<[ifr0g]> barbaros, system settings > appearance > style > effects
<[ifr0g]> opps
<atlfalcons866> does strigi index everything
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: you can check the status which will show which dirs are being indexed. likely /home/username and its subfolders
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: ok ic whats going on
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: or do you mean all filetypes?
<atlfalcons866> filetypes
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: if Ichoose 'open as root'..which can be handy..its altering chown of every file in d3lphin dir..which causes the permission error on exiting dolphin
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: if I never choose open as root..the error never occurs
<barbaros> but menu translucency is faded out
<WaltzingAlong> neighborlee: maybe it should be 'open with kdesu (or kdesudo)' :D
<barbaros> do i need to install somethin additionally ?
<neighborlee> WaltzingAlong: :)
<WaltzingAlong> barbaros: there is a checkbox you need to click
<barbaros> enable GUI effects ?
<WaltzingAlong> barbaros: there is a checkbox you need to click  "enable gui effects" just above the menu effects option
<WaltzingAlong> bingo
<barbaros> every checkbox is clicked
<atlfalcons866> WaltzineAlong: does strigi index every file type like ogg
<barbaros> it's clicked but the in the lower part menu transparancey is faded
<WaltzingAlong> barbaros: then switch the transparency amount with the slider at the bottom
<barbaros> it's not available i can read but i cant move slidebar
<newsense07> some styles dont alow transparency, make sure the one your using does
<barbaros> i use plastik
<barbaros> does it not allow transparency?
<newsense07> i have no idea which do or dont
<newsense07> i know my style (domino) does not
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: http://strigi.sourceforge.net/?q=features  i think it will index filenames of each things even if it cannot index data within the file
<atlfalcons866> is there a way to use beagle?
<WaltzingAlong> barbaros: yes plastik does (using it here)
<newsense07> plastik does i got transparency working witrh it
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: install beagle, find it with adept manager
<barbaros> it's not related with styles
<barbaros> i ve changed the styles nothing happens
<atlfalcons866> or should i use kerry which is a frontend to beagle in KDE
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: to stay as close to kubuntu (kde) as possible, that choice
<atlfalcons866> ok thanks could i remove strigi
<curi0> Hello Everyone!
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: you could
<atlfalcons866> ok
<Yammeh> Guys, I'm having an problem restarting and shutting down my pc. It gets to the splash image with the big kubuntu logo and then the loading bar and gets to the end of that. Then KNetworkManager does something and my pc hangs on "System will now halt" or something.. any idea what I could do to fix the problem?
<Yammeh> Sorry for the wall of text
<atlfalcons866> does ext3 support extented user attributes?
<WaltzingAlong> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<atlfalcons866> !beagle
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<pti> yop
<atlfalcons866> !tracker
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: yes
<pti> Quoi tracker
<MurielGodoi> Hi how can I set a colored shell in my user,  as it is when I'm root?
<Yammeh> I guess no one knows how to fix my issue?
<ati_sucks> this isn't going well :S
<pti> you have to set the option
<pti> just take a look in configuration or edition
<rakan> hello, how can i set a static IP that my machine can use everytime i log on to kubuntu?
<atlfalcons866> what processor is kubuntu optimized for
<rakan> i386
<rakan> 32 bit
<Jucato> !generic | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<rakan> hello, how can i set a static IP that my machine can use everytime i log on to kubuntu?
<rakan> i solved the Broadcom wireless device and i need to do modprobe everytime i login to kubuntu
<pti> just take a look in system configuration and ip
<rakan> pti: where can i find those?
<patrick_> wie komme ich den deutschen kanal?
<Lynoure> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sub[t]rnl> rakan: start-systemsettings-networks
<sub[t]rnl> you can set a static ip their, or in /etc/networks/interface
<enyo> ok... i'm back with the same problem...
<Lynoure> Firefox always fails to get saved with the KDE session. Is that a known bug?
<enyo> my Xorg still a 44% ;)
<patrick_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vermux> how do I switch shell tabs with the keyboard within Konsole?
<patrick_> #kubuntu-de
<patrick_> wie wechselt man denn die Kanäle
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: using compiz fusion?
<Wiz> /j kubuntu-de
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: not that i know of
<WaltzingAlong> Parkotron: klick einfach #kubuntu-ed oder schrieb /join #kubuntu-de
<enyo> sub[t]rnl:  i have no compiz package installed so i suppose not
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep GLX for me
<enyo> Load "glx"
<sub[t]rnl> that it?
<enyo> yep
<sub[t]rnl> ok, lets try this
<sub[t]rnl> uner "Screen" sections
<sub[t]rnl> add
<sub[t]rnl> uner = under
<sub[t]rnl> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<sub[t]rnl> this will put the load on your graphics card instead of the cpu
<Vermux>  who know how to switch shell tabs with the keyboard in Konsole?
<sub[t]rnl> put this in there too
<sub[t]rnl> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Jucato> Vermux: Shift+Left/Right
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i have 2 screen sections... should i add it in both?
<jeanmass_> hi
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: yes sir
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: konversation/settings/configure shortcuts  ... however you want!
<oleksandr> Hello!
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: you told me twiche to put argbglxvisuals in there
<jeanmass> how to crack a wep key?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: what was the second line i should add?
<Vermux> Jucato: thanks
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<Jucato> no prob
<sub[t]rnl> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: he asked konsole though :P
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: ah i meant that
<Jucato> :D
<chris_> morning everyone
<WaltzingAlong> works the same
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: ? just that one line?
<sub[t]rnl> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True" AND Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to both your "Screen" sections
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: ok.. i never got the withcomposite line
<jeanmass> ?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl:  ok thanks... i will restart X
<newsense07> is there any way 2 control amarok with a keyboard with multimedia keys ?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i'll be back! (hopefully)
<oleksandr> Wko know witch drivers for Radeon 9250 I can use: Xfree or XOrg (http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html)
<oleksandr> With kubuntu
<newsense07> kubuntu uses xorg
<WaltzingAlong> newsense07: amarok/settings/configure shortcuts
<oleksandr> thanks!
<newsense07> cool thanks
<oleksandr> Kubuntu use drivers from ATI. Is it better, to change drivers? (Radeon 9250)
<oleksandr> ups  Kubuntu use drivers from ATI?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: unfortunately that didnt do the trick
<newsense07> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: hrm
<oleksandr> thanks!
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: xorg is currently using just 2%
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: apparently it just increases over time
<newsense07> np
<genii> oleksandr: kubuntu and ubuntu use ati drivers, currently they are a bit behind in porting the latest ones in. Most current available right now in ubuntu is 8.28.8 latest ATI currently provides is 8.42.3
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: when i open patience (the card game) i cant even deal the cards normally because its too slow
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: keep an eye on it now that we've fixed your xorg.conf
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: the funny thing is: opengl works
<Wiz> so is this thread not working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575843 ?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i mean... is it normal that Xorg uses 80% of the cpu when resizing a window?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: heh, not sure.  I know mine doesn't.
<oleksandr> <genii> th
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: put Option "UseEvents" "True" in the screens too
<oleksandr> where I can get it?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: what does that do?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: not sure how to explain it
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: just helps with cpu usage
<oleksandr> <genii> where I can get it?
<oleksandr> drivers
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: ok... i'll try it. i'll be back in a sec
<oleksandr> 8.42.3
<jeanmass> i followed this, but the airmon command doesn't work
<marxcha1> i want my java apps to look like native (k)ubuntu applications. is this possible?
<jeanmass> i followed this http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/ , but the airmon command doesn't work
<jthomas> how do i change the default editor for 'sudo' ?  when i run 'sudo crontab -e' i get some editor but I want VIM
<chx> hi. I am looking for a good SIP softphone.
<chx> I run Kubuntu Gutsy (doh)
<kristen> Does anyone here think they can help me figure out why I cannot get Direct Rendering with the ATI 8.42.3 driver? I am using an x1400 and all settings _appear_ to be correct... fglrxinfo reports using the driver, however glxinfo reports no direct rendering and OpenGL renderer string: mesa?
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: still the same
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: i'll be bakc... thanks for now :)
<mkz> is it true that compiz-fusion is included with gutsy?  And if so, how does one install it?
<jthomas> with gutsy Ubuntu but not Kubuntu
<jthomas> not sure tho, although there is a howto somewhere
<mkz> ok, so if I want compiz-fusion I need to install it myself... np
<jthomas> mkz ^^
<Vermux> why  calculating expression $[X*Y] doesnt work for me in Vim. The output im getting is $[X*Y] and not the actual result.
<jthomas> some how
<jthomas> not sure how
<jthomas> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kaminix> Anyone know how I can get sound through my laptop speakers? Thought it'd be impossible, but a friend said his speakers had sound out of the box (different computer though)
<kristen> kaminix: My laptop had sound out of the box. Have you checked the sound settings in your control panel?
<kaminix> kristen: I have sound with external speakers, I want the internals to work now. ^^
<Vermux> anybody? need help with Vim.  why  calculating expression $[X*Y] doesnt work for me in Vim. The output im getting is $[X*Y] and not the actual result.+
<kristen> kaminix:  Yeah, my built-in and external both worked out of the box.
<sub[t]rnl> kaminix: alsamixer, turn on the front's
<genii> oleksandr: If you want to do the manual install way, for method: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually  but then use http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run as the driver instead of the one listed. If on Gutsy substitute where it says Feisty in the instructions.
<sub[t]rnl> scared me genii
<sub[t]rnl> :{
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Sorry :)
<blendtux> how are the new ati drivers btw better then before
<Vermux> who can help with vim?
<kaminix> sub[t]rnl: I have no front in alsamixer. Turned them all on now, still nothing
<kristen> blendtux: I installed the new driver and now it takes at least a minute just to open Konqueror, no compiz. But so far that seems to be just me. ^_^
<genii> blendtux: Right now I'm still on second-newest, 8.41.7 which was an improvement over the default 8.28.8 restricted with ubuntu. But still no composite
<Vermux> nobody here knows how to use Vim?
<blendtux> yes Vermux using it now to edit my sources.list
<Vermux> blendtux:  why  calculating expression $[X*Y] doesnt work for me in Vim. The output im getting is $[X*Y] and not the actual result.
<neighborlee> ODD..if I try to start firefox from konsole it tells me there is a error..that its currently running and I need to axe that first and rerun firefox..but if I ran from icon on   kicker all I see is bouncing kde cursor and it never gives any indication of this error....is this normal kde behavior ??
<blendtux> ehm to be honest, i never calculate expressions in vim
<henning_> Hi there, is it possible to remap the middle mouse button, so that the action 'paste' isn't called anymore every time the mouse wheel is pressed down?
<blendtux> let me try
<Vermux> blendtux: this is the script :!/bin/sh
<kristen> neighborlee: try killing the process. then run firefox
<Vermux> blendtux: and then:
<Vermux> echo "I will work out X*Y"
<Vermux> echo "Enter X"
<Vermux> read X
<Vermux> echo "Enter Y"
<Vermux> read Y
<Vermux> echo "X*Y = $X*$Y = $[X*Y]"
<genii> Vermux: Put instead for first line #!/bin/sh
<genii> Also the logic in your last line looks messy
<Vermux> genii: that what I put
<genii> ah no it was an echo, not two =
<minnozz> I can't login anymore on my pc, when I enter my password the screen turns black and the login prompt appears again
<Vermux> genii: right, it is echo
<jthomas> how do i change the default editor for 'sudo' ?  when i run 'sudo crontab -e' i get some editor but I want VIM
<blendtux> ehm you have a problem with your xserver minnozz
<jthomas> i want vim everywhere, actually, no Nano or whatever it is
<Vermux> genii: Im not getting the result as output
<blendtux> did you edit it recently minnozz
<minnozz> blendtux: I didn't edit anything
<minnozz> blendtux: I just rebooted because my system was terribly slow
<Vermux> Jucato: do u know how to use Vim?
<Jucato> yes, but not calculate w/ it :)
<Jucato> and I only know the basics
<kristen> minnozz: I don't suppose you installed a new graphics driver?
<minnozz> Ooh wait, I did edit something
<Vermux> Jucato: Im just doing an example- it is basic
<minnozz> I installed a ney keyboard and changed the keyboard layout
<Vermux> Jucato: it doesnt display a result of expression
<Jucato> Vermux: I've read. but my "basic" doesn't include calculating inside vim :)
<blendtux> oke minnozz go to the terminal
<Vermux> Jucato: ok
<minnozz> blendtux: I'm there right now, with irssi, so that'll be a little problem
<jerbear> is there a way to better integrate kde and firefox?
<Jucato> Vermux: sorry..
<minnozz> I'll be right back, using screen
<Vermux> blendtux: did u try it?
<Jucato> minnozz: can you check how much disk space you have?
<blendtux> minnozz:  you can open another terminal
<Jucato> too late :P
<blendtux> ehm not realy, it seem more like a programmer thing, me dont know nothing about that
<minnozz> back
<minnozz> Ok, what do I need to check?
<Vermux> genii: did u try it?
<Jucato> <Jucato> minnozz: can you check how much disk space you have?
<minnozz> Jucato: What's the command for that again?
<Jucato> df -h
<minnozz> Jucato: everything is used less than 50%
<Elephantman> bye :)
<Jucato> minnozz: oh.. hm.. not so sure  what to do now :(
<frojnd1> How can I check what wireless card do I have. lspci doesn't give me the exact name...
<frojnd1> or specific name
<minnozz> Jucato: I know something to try, brb
<Jucato> me has to go
<fkm> Good evening :) Question: What IRC client are you using on Kubuntu (or another Linux distrubtion) and are you happy with it?
<Jucato> Konversation is the default in Kubuntu
<Jucato> very happy with it.
 * Jucato is gone
<n6pfk> Hello, I can't seem to get less than or more than 2 desktops?
<fkm> kk
<fkm> Thanks
<ravencoder> hi
<ravencoder> i have a question ... how do i check my kubuntu version?
<ardchoille> ravencoder: lsb_release -a
<blendtux> minnozz: you are back
<fkm> n6pfk, Just to make sure I understood you correctly: You're telling us that you can't have 2 desktops?
<blendtux> do you have another terminal minnozz
<fkm> n6pfk, Or do you mean that you only can have 2 desktops?
<ravencoder> it says ubuntu 7.04
<minnozz> yaay
<ravencoder> but i think i installed kubuntu
<minnozz> It works again
<blendtux> what did you do
<blendtux> reconfigure your xserver
<Vermux> who can help with simple script in in Vim?
<ravencoder> will it say ubuntu when you installed kubunut?
<ardchoille> ravencoder: I know I installed kubuntu, but mine says Ubuntu too
<n6pfk> Yes and I have downloaded and installed the fglrx driver with aixgl and want to test the cube but 2 dwsktops don't cut it.
<minnozz> blendtux: I remembered that I followed some tutorial to enable the multimedia keys on my keyboard
<minnozz> blendtux: apparently that didn't work out well
<minnozz> s/tutorial/guide
<blendtux> oke
<fkm> n6pfk, I may be wrong. But I guess this is a #compiz-fusion question.
<ravencoder> ok so another question ... this chat works but konquerer doesn't work .. it doesn't "see" the internet any ideas?
<Vermux> need help with Vim here
<minnozz> blendtux: going back to KDE now, brb
<Vermux> who can help?
<ravencoder> ok so another question ... this chat works but konquerer doesn't work .. it doesn't "see" the internet any ideas?
<fkm> Vermux, You'd need to tell us more about your problem first!
<n6pfk> I go to the system-settings and enable 4 destops and the status bar says I have 4 but I realy only have two.
<fkm> n6pfk, I may be wrong. But I guess this is a #compiz-fusion question.
<Nergar> hello
<Vermux> why  calculating expression $[X*Y] doesnt work for me in Vim. The output im getting is $[X*Y] and not the actual result.
<Nergar> how do i run kde4 in ubuntu?
<fhd> hi. cmiiw, but wasn't there some place in launchpad where one can comment on kubuntu gutsy?
<ravencoder> anyone here that can help?????
<ravencoder> Nergar: you do apt-get install kde
<Thylio> I have installed conkey, and it is running in desktop. But, i cant find the folder!
<Nergar> yes
<fhd> ravencoder: you don't "see" the internet?
<Vermux> the cript is:
<Nergar> ravencoder, kde4-base
<Vermux> echo "I will work out X*Y"
<Vermux> echo "Enter X"
<Vermux> read X
<Vermux> echo "Enter Y"
<Vermux> read Y
<ravencoder> yeah...
<Vermux> echo "X*Y = $X*$Y = $[X*Y]"
<ravencoder> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.co.za/:
<fhd> ravencoder: care to elaborate?
<ravencoder> Could not connect to host http://www.google.co.za/.
<fhd> ah
<fhd> okay sorry, can't help you then :(
<ravencoder> that sucks
<Nergar> ravencoder, in gdm > sessions i only have gnome but no kde entry
<Vermux> fkm: with this line at the beginning : 	#!/bin/sh
<minnozz> screen++
<ravencoder> no idea Nergar
<ravencoder> sry
<matahari> hi
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: still there?
<fhd> Nergar: you want to run kde4, right?
<matahari> i have problems with the sound of my notebook and need alsa-packages for version 1.0.15 - is there something available as .deb somewhere (for gutsy)
<minnozz> The 'new distribution available'-fix still isn't fixed I see?
<Nergar> fhd, yes
<ardchoille> Does the kate editor come standard with kde?
<fkm> Vermux, First of all, this is not a vim problem but a problem with the script you're writing with vim. And secondly, I don't have a clue. I've never written a shell script to this point.
<minnozz> s/fix/bug
<fhd> Nergar: did you try to follow this small guide? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Thylio> I have installed conkey, and it is running in desktop. But, i cant find the folder!
<fhd> Nergar: especially the last point is probably what you need
<Nergar> fhd, yes, but i dont have those folders mentioned in the last point
<fhd> no /usr/lib/kde4?
<Nergar> wait
<Neutrinux> hi! basket is no longer integrated in kontact since kde 3.5.8. How can i fix it??
<Nergar> fhd, no /us/lib/kde4/apps
<ravencoder> so check this ...konquerer = not working for internet on Kubuntu 7.04 amd 64
<ravencoder> i got apt-get firefox
<ravencoder> works fine
<sparrw> how can i reload an html email in thunderbird?
<Nergar> fhd, i mean /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions
<fhd> Nergar: Nergar hm. strange then. are you sure that you installed the kdebase-workspace package?
<Nergar> damn is late g2g!!!
<fkm> Vermux, In what language are shell-scripts written? That's the first thing you need to know. And then you should try the channel for this language (i.e. #bash). IMO
<Thylio> What command do I use when i'm gona edit ex. .conkyrc file?? gedit is a unknown command
<fkm> Thylio, You can use whatever you like
<fkm> Thylio, i.e. Kate: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> fkm: Not all shell scripts are bash scripts.. bash is not the only shell. There is also ksh, csh, zsh, etc.
<fkm> Thylio, or vim (console): sudo vim /etx/X11/xorg.conf
<fkm> ardchoille, Thank you for the info :D
<tadzik> hi
<tadzik> how to upgrade feisty to gutsy?
<ardchoille> !upgrade | tadzik
<ubotu> tadzik: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tadzik> thanks a lot
<ardchoille> yw
<Thylio> fkm, okay, thanks :)
<fkm> Thylio, If you don't need root/sudo to write to the file you can omit kdesu/sudo
<fkm> Thylio, And as I've read somewhere you should always use kdesu for non-console applications and not i.e. "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf". But don't ask me why :D
<ardchoille> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<m_marian> who can tell me a messenger client under ubuntu which has voice
<fkm> Heheh. Thank you again, ardchoille :D
<ardchoille> :)
<enyo> what graphics card would you advise me to buy? a nvidia or ati ?
<ardchoille> enyo: I would recommend nvidia
<Minnozz> !karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minnozz> =(
<fkm> Me2. But ATI is making progress these days. Just released a new driver with AIGLX support 2 days ago.
<enyo> but haven't ati just made their drivers open source?
<fkm> But I don't like closed source :D
<ardchoille> enyo: open source != better quality
<Hamppari> fkm: have they? I doubt it
<fkm> I don't think they will ever completely make it open. But I didn't read the announcement completely. Maybe I missed that
<fkm> Hamppari, Give me a minute. I'll search the link
<SlimeyPete> ATI announced that they are to create brand new OSS drivers
<SlimeyPete> so...eventually, with a bit of luck and a following wind, there might be decent open-source drivers for ATI cards
<Hamppari> Well atleast they are going in the right direction.
<chx> I can't get kftpgrabber to download multple files at once
<chx> I have set threads to 5
<chx> what else do i need to do?
<Hamppari> err
<AmyRose> Is there a way to keep OpenOffice.org from using that horrible bytecode hinting when rendering fonts (other than recompiling FreeType without it, which is what I have been doing)? I tried asking around and Googling this for hours and the OO.o devs seem to unanimously believe the bytecode interpreter is the best thing ever, even though it makes fonts like Arial, Times New Roman look AWFUL (missing parts of lines, for example) and my UI font looks
<AmyRose> horrible too...
<fkm> Hamppari, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887
<enyo> so in fact... nvidia for the moment...
<fkm> Yes
<Hamppari> chx: are you trying to download a single file or multiple files
<PhinnFort> where do i find the debug symbols for dolphin?
<Hamppari> If you want to download single files in many pieces I suggest aget
<chx> Hamppari: multiple.
<enyo> thats the 3 time today that adept tells me (all exited) that i can upgrade to gutsy gibbon...
<enyo> thats cool and all.. but but im already runnung gutsy gibbon
<lovre> why am i getting version upgrade available when im allready at gutsy? is this normal?
<Hamppari> chx: just use wget
<enyo> thats what i'm saying
<Hamppari> enyo: I had that bug too
<Hamppari> But It happened only once
<chx> Hamppari: uh. that might be rather complicated. I have about a hundred files totalling four gigs and i need to download in five threads.
<enyo> seems to have happened to lovre too ;)
<fkm> enyo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/154771
<Hamppari> chx: Oh..
<chx> Hamppari: as it happens, one thread is rarely above 10kbyte/s but apparently i can squeeze about approx 40kbyte/s when running multiple threads. this worked with desktop under feisty 1.5months ago now laptop with gutsy can't get it working
<enyo> fkm: yeah thats it ;)
<denis> also jetzt dreh ich doch durch o.O
<limex> hello
<TimS> Kicker seems to crash all the time
<doil> hello i have a tablet pc and with wacom the pen works, with xrandr i can rotate my screen, works also perfect but the pen doesnt rotate with, anyone here who knows what ive to edit in xorg.conf or with command i need?
<TimS> I have COmpiz Fusion and this is the backtrace fromt teh error
<TimS> [KCrash handler]
<TimS> #6  0xb7535cc6 in operator>> () from /usr/lib/libqt-mt.so.3
<TimS> #7  0xb6aa0ee9 in ?? () from /usr/lib/libDCOP.so.4
<TimS> #8  0xbf8cafa0 in ?? ()
<TimS> #9  0x00000000 in ?? ()
<chx> gutsy is a huge letdown insofar. programs crash all the time, laptop brightness control do not work.
<TimS> I'm on fesity :P
<AmyRose> !pastebin | TimS
<ubotu> TimS: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<limex> I'm on feisty. I tried to upgrade to gutsy, the upgrade was fine until the actual installation. All the files are already downloaded. The installer just closes after some time. Adept says I have 842 pages. Can I just do a full upgrade ?
<limex> 842 packages
<AmyRose> chx: But it WorksForMe®!
<TimS> I know AmyRose
<TimS> It wasnt supposed to be that long it should have been 2 lines
<chx> Great. I am ready to pay to whoever can get the brightness controls work again.
<AmyRose> chx: Whether they work or not depends on what laptop you have
<joacim_> Hello, do anyone know if it safe to abort the "Distribution Upgrade" in 7.04. I was going to upgrade to 7.10, but I get segfaults for debconf and then the x11-common.deb won't install ... I'm better seems to wait for an upgrade of the upgraderpackage in 7.04. Anyone with similar experience?
<Thylio> how do i move conky to the right side?!
<chx> AmyRose: damnit it was working in feisty flawlessly
<TimS> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<chx> somehwat it works because if I unplug or replug the power cord then it switches
<chx> wtf
<AmyRose> chx: What laptop do you have?
<chx> kftpgrabber just begun to download parallel
<chx> tick!
<chx> AmyRose: Panasonic Y5
<chx> best laptop for travellers, light and can take a very several beating without a problem. Magnesium alloy case FTW
<TimS> Thylio: Let me have a look, one second
<AmyRose> chx: Well, I had trouble with my desktop system's wifi card and people kept telling me to just use ndiswrapper, when I had it working natively (no ndiswrapper) in Dapper, Edgy, and Feisty. >.> Turns out I had to compile a driver and introduce a blacklist. At least I got it working, but now I have to manually keep track of the driver
<chx> My offer stands. I am happy to negotiate a price for getting back my brightness control. I alreayd blaclisted video and tried downloading another pcc acpi.
<AmyRose> And there is no way I'm using ndiswrapper!
<Hamppari> AmyRose: I personally prefer using ndiswrapper
<carwash^> Anyone know how i can enable previews of videos in konqueror?
<TimS> Thylio: Start it on the command line like: conky -a Top_Right
<AmyRose> Hamppari: Why? What good would a binary blob of a Windoze driver do?
<Hamppari> Can you even use WPA if you're running native driver?
<AmyRose> Hamppari: I don't even use that here. My laptop's Atheros card can use WPA with its native driver though, which I need at school.
<TimS> Thylio: Run conky -help to find the parameters
<AmyRose> Hamppari: I never got WPA working right with ndiswrapper
<Hamppari> AmyRose: Well my bcm4318 can only use ndiswrapper, but I think i'd still use ndiswrapper if I could use native
<contrast83> Has anyone else been having wireless issues with Gutsy? My card will sometimes randomly lose the connection, and the only thing I can do to get it back is reboot (i.e., "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart", "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart", and killing/restarting NetworkManager don't help).
<Hamppari> what wireless u got AmyRose
<contrast83> This card worked *flawlessly* with Feisty. I really don't want to downgrade, but it's looking like I may have to. :-(
<AmyRose> Hamppari: My laptop has Atheros and my desktop has a Ralink RT2570 USB dongle.
<AmyRose> Hamppari: Both companies wrote Linux drivers for their wifi products :D
<Hamppari> Aah.. Well.. What can I say.. Broadcom
<AmyRose> Hamppari: The Belkin (Ralink) is even recommended by RMS because the native drivers for it are 100% GPL!
<kuta> where to find the "software source" as in ubuntu?
<Hamppari> AmyRose: Well I hate the fact that I have to use windoze driver but what can you do :P
<Hamppari> Though It's working perfectly
<kuta> where can I find "software source" in kubuntu
<AmyRose> Hamppari: Well, I bought the Belkin dongle because of its native Linux support. There's no way I'm going to use ndiswrapper after researching this. :P
<Hamppari> WPA2 encyption and very good signal
<chx> another problem. usb sticks do not automount. i get a very annoying dialog instead of just mounting and shutting up.
<contrast83> kuta: It's under Adept Manager's settings somewhere. I don't remember exactly; purging Adept and replacing it with Synaptic, etc. is always one of the first things I do on a fresh Kubuntu installation.
<contrast83> kuta: You could always manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list. That's a lot quicker anyway. ;-)
<plato> bleh :(
<Hamppari> kuta: K-Menu -> System -> Adept
<kuta> where can I get a complete list of source
<chx> google.com
<Hamppari> kuta: K-Menu -> System -> Adept, then Manage Repositories and there you can enable the repos you wantr
<fladd> hi there, does anyone know, if there is a shortcut to give the strigi applet focus so i can start searching without using the mouse?
<contrast83> Can someone please help me get my wireless card working properly? This is driving me insane. I can't get anything done if I'm having to reboot at the whim of my card.
<lovre> you know those pop-up notifications that skype has? Yea. Why do they appear on TOP of my tray, hiding icons and clock?
<Hamppari> contrast83: what wireless you got??
<Hamppari> type lspci in konsole
<kuta> thanks. I like to play with different version of ubuntu, k is quite cool too
<contrast83> Hamppari: Cisco Aironet. Worked perfectly in Feisty.
<Hamppari> contrast83: Ok, can't really help you there since I've only had experience with different sets of Broadcom's
<contrast83> Thanks anyway...
<contrast83> I had to comment out everything under "iface lo inet loopback" in /etc/network/interfaces, which I didn't have to do in Feisty. Do you think that might be relevant?
<Hamppari> contrast83: No problem, sorry I couldn't be any help. :( Try www.ubuntuforums.org
<fkm> Question: Is there a way to distinguish symbolic links from normal files within the console?
<kuta> gusty gibbon for kubuntu is very cool and much better than feisty
<Hamppari> AmyRose: Do you play games a lot? :P
<Hamppari> kuta: agreed. :P
<kuta> gusty is less confused this time hehehe
<contrast83> Is there another interface besides NetworkManager that I might try out?
<fkm> kuta, xorg.conf seems to have changed dramaticly. Enough to be bothering me athm
<fkm> -h
<contrast83> fkm: Just be glad you're not on Ubuntu. :-P
<fkm> Heheh, kk :)
<Hamppari> contrast83: err.. wifi-manager
<Hamppari> I think
<ardchoille> fkm: There is some color options in ~/.bashrc  or you can add an alias:  alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<fkm> kk
<contrast83> Hamppari: That's a GUI, right?
<kuta> gusty ubuntu not much diff from feitsy ubuntu
<Hamppari> contrast83: yes
<contrast83> Hamppari: So it still uses NetworkManager on the backend?
<Hamppari> kuta: well feisty had for example, desktop effects by default :P
<Hamppari> contrast83: Im really not sure..
<Hamppari> But you could try it
<ardchoille> fkm: I think that alias is already there, you just need to uncomment it
<kuta> I just hope infuture ubuntu and kubuntu has all properiotory drivers and codeces loade by default like freespire
<contrast83> I might. I tried it before when I initially couldn't get my card working at all (before I commented out the necessary stuff in /etc/network/interfaces). Seemed decent.
<mitya> hi guys
<Hamppari> kuta: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras and thats it....
<mitya> i have a fresh install of gusty, but I always have problems, when I want to set up "console" font to konsole
<fkm> ardchoille, color=auto was, what I needed. But doesn't seem to do much more than a plain --color :( All the names that I think may be links are white and the directories are blue :\ And I don't have a .bashrc But I'll just fix the xorg.conf and then boot into KDE. There I'll have a better overview :)
<fkm> But thank you anyway! :)
<ardchoille> fkm: yeah
<mitya> does anybody have any suggestion on this ?
<kuta> resitricted-extra has no realplayer
<neighborlee> what on earth is going on ..;)...I just 'updated' the current stuff...and now its saying:   a new distro version is available: click next if you want to upgrade n ow ?????
<contrast83> Hamppari: Ahh... Looks like KWiFiManager uses the standard wireless tools on the backend (iwconfig, etc.). This could be promising. I have this gut feeling NetworkManager's the culprit in all of this.
<Hamppari> kuta: You are sure?? Atleast on Ubuntu I could play real on firefox after installing restricted extras through mplayer plugin
<Hamppari> contrast83: Good luck :)
<Hamppari> kuta: im 90% sure of it.. :P Havent tried real on Kubuntu yet though
<kuta> Hamppari: you mean u can find realplayer after installing restricted extra?
<jrwr> With my bootsplash it tries to use a mode my mointer doesnt support, ive tried vga=791 with no luck (i can do 1024x764 @ 60hz)
<contrast83> Hamppari: Thanks... I'm gonna uninstall network-manager, put KWiFiManager on and reboot. We'll see how this goes.
<Civic> Hello People
<chx> So now i discovered that ubuntu installs its own pcc_acpi module somewhere else and now successfully installed the 0.9 version of pcc_acpi.
<Civic> I wanted to ask if someone knows how to customize Kate program
<contrast83> Hamppari: Unless, that is, you know of an easier way to keep NetworkManager from starting at boot?
<Hamppari> kuta: You mean you want to watch .rm files or you want to watch realvideos on you're browser??
<jrwr> With my bootsplash it tries to use a mode my mointer doesnt support, ive tried vga=791 with no luck (i can do 1024x764 @ 60hz)
<chx> Instead of 0.8.4 that gutsy ships with
<Civic> When I open the treminal in KAte program, and the nI click on the source, I want teh terminal frame to close automaticaly. How to do that?
<neighborlee> anyone ???
<chx> now. if press fn+f1 / f2 the /proc/acpi/pcc/ac_brightness file changes but the laptop brightness does not change.
<neighborlee> I need to exit this so I can do something else..assuming its safe to do so ;)
<Hamppari> contrast83: Cant really recommend anything since I havent got a clue about your wificard
<chx> what else can be the problem? this is the very version written for this laptop
<Hamppari> kuta: VLC plays realmedia
<contrast83> Hamppari: Alright... Well, thanks a lot for your help. If I'm not back within 10 minutes, send a rescue squad. :-P
<jrwr> Sure thing
<kuta> Hamppari: VLC play real media? .rm format? u sure?
<Civic> When I open the terminal in Kate program, how to make it close automatically, when I click on the source?
<Hamppari> kuta: I believe so
<Hamppari> kuta: It plays quicktimes too so why not realmedia
<kuta> Hamppari: I wanna listen to bbc online radio what shall I do
<blendtux> my god the medibuntu.org repo is very slow today
<Hamppari> kuta: vlc can play streaming media
<Hamppari> And it has all the codecs build in
<blendtux> is that so, Hamppari
<Hamppari> Well many codecs atleast :D
<blendtux> so you are telling me if i remove my /usr/lib/win32 directory it will play my xvid videos
<belahcen> i don't like linux
<lado> ku kubuntu enforces disk check at start up when it is mounted 20 times. How do I disable at?
<kuta> Can I install ubuntu-restricted-extra on kubuntu
<AmyRose> belahcen: Then what are you doing here?
<blendtux> nobody likes linux belahcen
<AmyRose> blendtux: Hey!
<Hamppari> kuta: no, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<belahcen> i can install
 * AmyRose likes Linux
<blendtux> we love it :)
<belahcen> firefox
<neighborlee> belahcen: why whats wrong with linux ;)
<belahcen> i have some probleme
<kuta> At first I dont like linux
<AmyRose> Oh, I don't like Firefox. Konqueror FTW! :D
<belahcen> with how use
<kuta> it took me 7 years to love linux
<AmyRose> kuta: That long?!
<AmyRose> It only took me a couple of weeks!
<neighborlee> it can take time,,depending on ones needs
<ardchoille> Please take the "I don't like linux" stuff to another channel.
<blendtux> 7 years, lol if it took me seven years, i would already bought myself an ibook
<chx> I loved feisty
<neighborlee> ardchoille: so far he seems reasonably non threatening
<kuta> I am a apple user
<neighborlee> kuta: sweeeeeeeeet
<neighborlee> kuta: sometimes I WISH I had a mac :))
<kuta> but support stupid windows user as a living
<neighborlee> at least for testing
<chx> but at this point i am consider buying a mac compatible usb wifi stock and making a hackint0sh out of the laptop
<neighborlee> kuta lol
<AmyRose> My first real computer was a Macintosh SE FDHD
<AmyRose> I also had a PC with MS-DOG 3.3 on it, but it wasn't anywhere near as powerful as my Mac
<blendtux> anybody have problems with very slow medibunt.org repo's
<kuta> The ISP here gives a ibook for signing up 2 year broadband plan
<Hamppari> AmyRose: You didnt answer my question :) Are you a gamer?
<AmyRose> Hamppari: No.
<neighborlee> yes..gaming in linux IS a problem
<AmyRose> Hamppari: Well, not a PC gamer. I do play lots of Nintendo games though.
<neighborlee> wont be fixed until  linux is higher in market share
<Hamppari> AmyRose: Ok
<neighborlee> AmyRose: Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AmyRose> neighborlee: There is a quick fix though: buy a Nintendo or a PlayStation!
<neighborlee> sorry im so in love with wii tennis ..does it show ? lol
<Hamppari> AmyRose: I have Xbox
<AmyRose> Hamppari: Yuck!
 * neighborlee owns a Wii
<Hamppari> ;DDD
<AmyRose> I wish I had a Wii, but I'm broke
<neighborlee> i've never ever h ad such with with a game as with my Wii
<neighborlee> with/fun
<neighborlee> AmyRose: sorry to hear that
<neighborlee> if I had money id buy you one amy
<Hamppari> AmyRose: My Xbox360 is 3months old and it has broken 2 times allready
<kuta> what is the meaning gameboy etc... emulator?
<neighborlee> santa would bring to you
<AmyRose> aww...
<neighborlee> kuta: yes it emulates gameboy games
 * AmyRose hugs neighborlee
<neighborlee> :)
<AmyRose> Actually, my main motivator to switch to Linux was the fact that I'm broke. :P
<neighborlee> ahhhhhhhhh
<neighborlee> not a bad idea ;)
<AmyRose> I don't mind donating time, but I really can't afford to donate
<kuta> neighborlee: if I have the emulator software, where to get the games?
<neighborlee> free is the GREAT equalizer isnt' it ;)
<Hamppari> Kubuntu recognises my USB pad flawlessly that doesnt even work on XP SP2 .......
<neighborlee> kuta: any blockbuster
<neighborlee> kuta: or gamestop
<neighborlee> or such stores
<kuta> dun understand
<neighborlee> even say target, sams..yadda
<neighborlee> costco..stuff like that
<Hamppari> kuta: I know where to get the games but I dont know If it's allready to say it in this channel
<Hamppari> *allright
<Hamppari> Since it's illegal if you dont actually own the games :P
<adac2> how can i disable auto update of packages?
<AmyRose> Yeah, neighborlee, it is. It's also nice to be able to donate my time into end-user support and helping fix bugs instead of being charged money I don't have.
<AmyRose> adac2: Adept --> Manage Repositories, then go to the updates tab
<neighborlee> AmyRose: exactly
<neighborlee> its so kewl to see women in linux..its NOT that they can't do it..its just the fact that they are h ere at all..usually you see nicks like : james, kirk, steve..yadaa ;))
<neighborlee> so ROCK on
<kuta> sorry maybe I miss it, is it ok to install ubuntu restricted extra in kubuntu?
<contrast83> ^ +1
<neighborlee> kuta: yes indeed
<contrast83> kuta: Use kubuntu-restricted-extras instead
<neighborlee> yup
<neighborlee> sorry I meant..that yes its ok to use the restricted stuff.not the ubuntu package itself ;)
<Hamppari> Damn, major crash with wine.. Gotta restart x
<Doobeh> Ndiswrapper seems to be working with my wireless card, how do I then get networkmanager to manage it?
<contrast83> That one will get all the stuff Xine (what KDE uses on the backend for media) needs for playing MP3's, etc., while ubuntu-restricted-extras is mainly for GStreamer (GNOME's equivalent backend). AFAIK, that's the only difference.
<neighborlee> sorry peeps...I really need help here..why is adept updater saying: a  new distribution   version is available! Click next if you wish  to upgrade now. ???? ;))
<luca> hi everyone
<AmyRose> neighborlee: I think that's a bug
<JohnFlux> neighborlee: maybe there's a new distribution version available
<kuta> can i confirm kubuntu restricted extras actually do not have reaplayer included?
<contrast83> neighborlee: Ignore that. :-)
<JohnFlux> neighborlee: nm :)
<neighborlee> AmyRose: yeah porb.
<neighborlee> contrast83: so atm its just a big then
<contrast83> neighborlee: Right.
<neighborlee> ok kewl thx peeps
<neighborlee> thx everyone
<luca> I have a problem with knetworkmanager, I can use to connect to a hidden WPA2 Enterprise wireless network, but it forgets any information upon reboot or going out of the area covered by the network
<contrast83> Ubuntu - Now with a new release every week. :-P
<adac2>   AmyRose: well there the radio button "only notify about available updates" is selecteed. But unfortunately i never get any notifiy. But everytime i  try to start apt-get via terminal all packages are on their actual version!
<neighborlee> contrast83: ROFL yeah indeed ;000
<Hamppari> Hah.. Havent booted since yesterday I didnt even remember I had compiz on
<AmyRose> contrast83: What about Kubuntu? :P
<contrast83> AmyRose: Blah... Kubuntu's under Ubuntu umbrella. :-P
<contrast83> under the*
<AmyRose> It's such a shame that Ubuntu is GNOME-based though :(
<contrast83> Hamppari: Thanks a lot for your suggestion. KWiFiManager seems to be working so far. I won't know if it really solves the problem until I lose my connection though.
<Hamppari> contrast83: Nice!
<AmyRose> Hmm, wonder how many more video game characters will join
<luca> contrast83: which problem?
<contrast83> AmyRose: Yeah... I guess it *kinda* makes sense, given Canonical's ultimate aim with Ubuntu and the whole KISS approach though.
<Doobeh> Woo.. wireless working.  Now-- how would I get it to automatically find the card, rather than me having to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<Doobeh> (when I reboot)
<AmyRose> contrast83: But isn't Mark Shuttleworth a KDE advocate?
<contrast83> luca: My network card would randomly lose the connection and *nothing* allowed me to get it back without rebooting.
<zmitya> hi all, how can I install the "console" font to konsole ?
<contrast83> AmyRose: Is he? I hadn't heard about that.
<luca> contrast83: not even a sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<zmitya> it always says: Could not install console8x16.pcf.gz into fonts:/Personal/
<contrast83> luca: Right, not that, or killing and restarting NetworkManager, and not "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<luca> contrast83:yeah he is, but judging from Kubuntu, it's just a facade /rant/
<contrast83> ^ +1
<luca> contrast83: probably you had to remove and reload the modules in the kernel
<AmyRose> contrast83: He's featured on KDE's news once in a while, wearing a KDE shirt.
<luca> contrast83: which wireless card do you have?
<contrast83> At least with this release Kubuntians seem to be getting the better deal. Ubuntu seems to be having a good deal of problems, especially with the whole BulletProof X thing.
<luca> anyone expert in knetworkmanager anyhow?
<contrast83> luca: Cisco Aironet
<luca> uhm I do not know it, which driver do you use?
<contrast83> luca: Ermm... Not sure. It *just worked* (tm) after installation.
<contrast83> madwifi I guess?
<luca> so no restricted driver install? do load the restricted-manager :)
<contrast83> luca: I purged network-manager and am just using KWifiManager now (which uses wireless-tools on the backend). So far, so good.
 * contrast83 needs a smoke.
<contrast83> BB in a few minutes.
<Psi-Jack> How do I stop the HTTP Cache Cleanup service from running? I don't need nor want it to keep running every 20 minutes.
<evil_tech> how do i change the default sound device
<evil_tech> ?
<Psi-Jack> kcontrol, evil_tech
<ardchoille> !sound | evil_tech
<ubotu> evil_tech: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<hernan> Somebody speaks spanish here?
<ardchoille> !es | hernan
<ubotu> hernan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<hernan> thanks
<ardchoille> hernan: The bot seems to ;)
<hernan> good by
<hernan> bye
 * Psi-Jack shakes his head at ardchoille: He simply asked, how to change the default device. LOL
<evil_tech> :)
<ardchoille> Psi-Jack: And I help him in the only way I knew how :)
<ardchoille> Better than nothing
<Psi-Jack> Bad help, is worse than not helping, IMHO. ;)
<contrast83> kcontrol >>> systemsettings
<Psi-Jack> Course, I'm damn blunt, too, so. Heh
<Psi-Jack> And dangit. I want http_cache_cleaner GONE!
<evil_tech> ive tried the mixer. and programs will use the device i select there but the kernel keeps using onboard sound
<contrast83> Psi-Jack: That wouldn't be in Konqueror's settings, would it?
<Psi-Jack> evil_tech: Sounds to me like you need to follow the alsa guide for manually ordering sound devices.
<Psi-Jack> contrast83: Doesn't look like it.
<luca> Psi-Jack: no option in kcontrol or konqueror settings=
<evil_tech> hmm i'll try that again maybe i missed something
<Psi-Jack> luca: Heh, I don't even have konq itself installed.
<contrast83> o_O
<contrast83> Blasphemy :-P
<Psi-Jack> No, I just don't use KDE. I use software from KDE, but not much of it. ;)
<contrast83> Ahh, got cha.
<Psi-Jack> But, every 20 minute, that blasted http_cache_cleaner shows up.
<contrast83> Psi-Jack: So no kcontrol either then?
<Psi-Jack> I didn't see anything in kcontrol for it. Keyword: See. ;)
<Psi-Jack> It's definately something that the ubuntu packages for kde does, though, that configured it to do it, by default, whatever "it" is. ;)
<Psi-Jack> dpkg -S /usr/share/services/http_cache_cleaner.desktop
<Psi-Jack> Shows, kdelibs-data as the package.
<Psi-Jack> Which is related, somehow, to what my problem is, that file .:)
<kaminix> I'm in a Skype call and can't get my mike working.
<Psi-Jack> Is Skype setup to use the proper sound device?
<luca> Psi-Jack: what I would do is to install konqueror and check everything there, if it is true you do not even have it on your box :) and check options there
<fkm> Well, well, well... Seems that it's not xorg.conf causing the problem but the card may not be supported after all. I'll have a look at it tomorrow. Enough bricolage for one day :)
<luca> Psi-Jack: no problem here
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I /had/ konq on here before.
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I'll install it just to check configs.
<luca> good boy :)
<contrast83> Psi-Jack: I don't think it's in there, TBH.
<Psi-Jack> Neither do I.
<luca> just an idea
<Psi-Jack> I'm about to go ask in the #KDE chan if it's not.
<Psi-Jack> Beat them up on it.
<contrast83> Psi-Jack: You *could* try moving /usr/bin/kio_http_cache_cleaner
<luca> I guess it does no evil, ut I honestly have no idea of what you are looking for :-/
<luca> no good contrast83
<contrast83> ?
<luca> usually things like that result in bad answers from the program
<luca> at least, my experience in moving root files tells me so
<contrast83> Ahh... I was mainly suggesting that as a temporary fix til he finds a better one.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> Nope.
<Psi-Jack> Nothing in Konq.
<luca> just an idea as I said
<luca> no package with such a description in synaptic?
<luca> uhm building kde4 from scratch again
<Psi-Jack> Heh
<contrast83> luca: How long's that take to compile?
<Psi-Jack> I'm pesturing #KDE on it. It's SOMETHING in KDE doing it, or some thing running along with kde's stuff that runs when I fire up kalarm.
<luca> contrast83: on my box with a Core Duo 1,73....about two to three hours
<luca> I have to rebuild it anew because something went bad with previous source and files...was no more able to update...
<slow-motion> hallo
<AmyRose> Psi-Jack: Are you really pestering #kde? It doesn't look like it!
<ardchoille> Psi-Jack: I'm running kde and have kalarm in the na, I don't see anyting about http cleanup running
<Psi-Jack> heh
<contrast83> Not as bad as I would've thought. Too bad my main two computers only have P4's.
<Psi-Jack> ardchoille: I'm /not/ running KDE, and I see it. Because Gnome doesn't believe things should run in the backgound without any kind of notification, like that.
<AmyRose> Psi-Jack: I thought GNOME was all about hiding things from users
<Psi-Jack> AmyRose: Nope. They seriously cleared that nonsense up big time.
<AmyRose> Psi-Jack: Then how come I have to edit GNOME's registry to configure most of it?
<ardchoille> AmyRose: May I pm you about some info?
<Psi-Jack> AmyRose: Is that "hidden", when you can use a configuration tool like gconf-editor?
<luca> Psi-Jack, nope, but kcontrol does most of it
<luca> in any case, I do *not* have such a service running
<Psi-Jack> kcontrol is also very cluttered in the long tun. ;)
<Psi-Jack> run ;)
<Psi-Jack> Butm, yeah.
<luca> have you checked system services?
<Psi-Jack> I have no such "service" running either, constantly.
<Psi-Jack> It's periodically launching for no reason.
<Psi-Jack> Yes, I have.
<Psi-Jack> In the Service Manager of kcontrol.
<luca> well that does not come with default kubuntu O_o
<luca> at least wait
<luca> how would I know if it instead?
<Psi-Jack> Actually, yes, it does.
<Psi-Jack> You just don't SEE it, in default kubuntu.
<Psi-Jack> In KDE
<luca> well how do I unveil it? *and* what is its effect?
<Psi-Jack> Look at /usr/share/services/http_cache_cleaner.desktop
<luca> because I often browse offline using the cache :)
<Psi-Jack> X-KDE-StartupNotify=false
<Psi-Jack> If you set that to true, you'd see it in KDE all the time.
<AmyRose> ardchoille: Well, I allow PM's from anyone
<AmyRose> No guarantee that I will answer rude ones, but I do allow them
<kuta> where can I find update manager like in ubuntu?
<luca> kuta: adept_updater
<kuta> where?
<contrast83> Aside from the nice tags functionality in Adept Manager, the Adept programs are so weak next to GNOME's package management apps. :-\
<kuta> Adept is for k and synaptics for ubuntu?
<contrast83> Right
<luca> kuta: yes, but contrast83 is absolutely right
<contrast83> kuta: You can use Synaptic instead though. That's what I do.
<ardchoille> contrast83: The package manager is APT. Things like synaptic, adept, aptitude, etc are only front-ends to APT.
<contrast83> ardchoille: I'm aware of that. :-)
<kuta> u mean I can install synaptic in k?
<contrast83> ardchoille: And if you really want to get technical, APT is just a frontend to DPKG. :-P
<GuyFromHell> For some reason i can only suspend to ram once, after that it only locks the screen and does not suspend.
<contrast83> kuta: No, I mean you can.
<GuyFromHell> Can anyone think of an explanation for that phenomenon?
<contrast83> GuyFromHell: Are you using Compiz?
<GuyFromHell> suspend worked fine until i installed kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop
 * superdude2435 is back
<GuyFromHell> contrast83: yes but it's handled fine for the first suspend attempt
<kuta> How to update my kubuntu?
<contrast83> GuyFromHell: Weird. You might see if the problem persists with Compiz off, just to be sure.
<contrast83> kuta: It lets you know in the system tray when updates are available.
<GuyFromHell> contrast83: k, i'll kill compiz now and give it a shot
<contrast83> GuyFromHell: No Fusion-Icon?
<kuta> can't I do a refresh like update manager in ubuntu
<GuyFromHell> contrast83: nope, i'm happy to see it just magically worked with gutsy so i haven't touched it
<contrast83> GuyFromHell: <FusioBot> Compiz Fusion Icon is a tray icon that provides quick access to CCSM, Emerald Theme Manager, and basic functions (eg. switching/reloading WMs or WDs). For debian sid users, it is included in shame's repo. To install from GIT, do the following: git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<GuyFromHell> contrast83: fancy, thanks
<contrast83> np
<contrast83> kuta: Reload, or Refresh, from Adept Manager
<sven_> Can (k)ubuntu be used as a (test!) server without many problems?
<GuyFromHell_> that... is the most random bug i have ever seen...
<sub[t]rnl> do tell
<GuyFromHell_> it worked perfectly from kwin....
<kuta>   so apart from updating the source ,Adept Manager also inform kubuntu to updates if there is any, kubuntu do not have update manager..
<lee986321> wahts the difference between KDE and Ubuntu..if its genome how do I get genome into Kubuntu
<sven_> I will mainly be running VMWARE on it to host other linux-es like RHEL, SuSe, Solaris, etc... Its going to be a test laboratory server where we can test other operating systems, but as a base OS I would like to use ubuntu.. is that a good choice? or am I asking in the wrong channel here? :)
<Kurosaki> hello
<sven_> lee986321, KDE is a window manager, ubuntu is an OS, for starters
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sven_> lee986321, but if youre talking about ubuntu and kubuntu
<Greenery> how to enable compiz fusion
<sven_> the first uses gnome, the second uses kde
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | Greenery
<ubotu> Greenery: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sven_> lee986321, if you want gnome on kubuntu, simply install it using adept
<contrast83> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<sven_> lee986321, sub[t]rnl, that would install the KDE desktop, not gnome :)
<sven_> lee986321, what contrast83 says
<contrast83> window manager != desktop environment
<contrast83> :-)
<sub[t]rnl> i thought he wanted to get from gnome to kde
<sub[t]rnl> misread :(
<Greenery> do i have to reboot after installing them?
<sub[t]rnl> no
<contrast83> KWin's the window manager that KDE uses. ;-)
<sven_> contrast83, you're right, sorry
<contrast83> heh, don't mind me. i'm just nitpicking.
<sub[t]rnl> compiz is the window manager my kde uses ;)
<contrast83> ^ +1
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<contrast83> I can actually run games w/o turning off Compiz now
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, nice eh
<lee986321> ok On ubuntu I can run the Cube, but on kubuntu  I can run amerock...I want boht lol
<sub[t]rnl> i'm pumped for kwin's compositing features like compiz
<contrast83> lee986321: Umm... What? -_~
<carwash^> Any idea why kicker is see-through (I can't see it at all) when running compiz-fusion og nvidia?
<Greenery> i run compiz --replace, nothing works
<luca> bye
<sub[t]rnl> carwash^: is it running?
<kuta> which diretory were all those beautiful kubuntu  wall paper are stored
<sub[t]rnl> ps aux|grep kicker
<contrast83> sub[t]rnl: I'd imagine it'll be quite some time before KWin Composite reaches the level of Compiz's effects.
<lee986321> ok on ubuntu with out any instalation of drivrs I have the cube, in kubuntu, well, I don't even get o much as a wobly windows
<contrast83> kuta: /usr/share/wallpapers
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: its in the works now, I bet its here sooner than we think
<carwash^> sub[t]rnl: yes, it is running, i can use it, just not see it. I can open the kmenu from it and it displays correctly. Only the panel itself is non-visible
<contrast83> !compiz | lee986321
<contrast83> sub[t]rnl: Dec. 11
<lee986321> I followed taht and well it wiped out everything
<ubotu> lee986321: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: excellent
<contrast83> But it won't touch Compiz in terms of eyecandy.
<contrast83> And I don't think that's their aim anyway.
<sub[t]rnl> stability > eyecandy in the kde dev teams eyes, which I can understand
<kuta> contrast83: how to go to /usr/share/wallpapers, there is no "places" like in ubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> compiz is stable enough for me though, I havn't ran into anything major
<contrast83> Yeah. The nice thing with Compiz though, is you can make is as un/stable as you want. Just en/disable plugins accordingly.
<contrast83> kuta: Do you know how to use a file manager? :-)
<AmyRose> sub[t]rnl: Same here. This is the first time I've been able to say that Compiz/Beryl is stable enough that I can use it all the time.
 * contrast83 hates Dolphin as the default FM
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: hrm! I think the only plugin problems I had was one of them wasn't freeing up allocated memory, but they fixed it
<AmyRose> contrast83: Well, KDE 4 will continue to let you use Konqueror
 * GuyFromHell_ loves dolphin as the default fm
<GuyFromHell_> to each his own ;)
 * AmyRose loves Dolphin as her default fm too
<sub[t]rnl> dolphin is a little too squeaky for my liking
<sub[t]rnl> (pun)
<AmyRose> I like being able to configure Konqueror to behave more like a web browser!
<contrast83> Dolphin (and System Settings, for that matter) feel so... GNOME-ish.
<kuta> contrast83: how
<contrast83> kuta: Open Konqueror and type /usr/share/wallpapers into the location bar, then hit Enter.
<AmyRose> contrast83: But System Settings isn't GNOME-ish. GNOME-ish would be listing them under a menu at the top of the screen
<contrast83> lol
<contrast83> Yeah, that's so stupid how that's set up.
<GuyFromHell_> AmyRose: i think what he means is i had to do a fair bit of searching before i could find the advanced options that the old KDE had right there
<oleksandr> Hello! How to uninstall wrong ati drivers?
<AmyRose> I do agree about Dolphin being GNOMEish though
<contrast83> But I mean in terms of general layout.
<kristen_> I think the upgrade to gutsy has killed ATI drivers for me. 8.42.3 doesn't work - no direct rending. I just reverted back to 8.40 and I still can't get direct rendering back, even though it worked with this driver before. :/ Any ideas?
<kuta> contrast83: bingo! so konqueor is not only a www but also a file manager
<contrast83> And I despise the whole "breadcrumbs" concept. That's what the Back/Forward buttons are for, AFAIC.
<GuyFromHell_> kuta: right-o, and right now we're having a holy war as to whether its important at this point or not
<contrast83> lol
<AmyRose> contrast83: Well, I disabled that feature in Dolphin myself--I have it set to always show the editable location box
<contrast83> Konqueror as a file manager was one of the first things in KDE that truly impressed me.
<kuta> I have limited vocab so do not understand
<oleksandr>  <oleksandr> Hello! How to uninstall wrong ati drivers?
<AmyRose> contrast83: I also had to add the Up and Reload buttons to the toolbar to feel comfortable too
<sub[t]rnl> I use konqueror sometimes.  I have to open it every now and again when people ask questions about in it here...
<oleksandr>  <oleksandr> Hello! How to uninstall wrong ati drivers?
<AmyRose> kuta: You can go to any path by hitting Alt+F2 and typing it into the Run dialog
<Greenery> my compiz not working
<Greenery> nothng happens after compiz --replace
<AmyRose> Greenery: Do you have an Nvidia card and less than 64 MB of video RAM?
<contrast83> It's funny though. The first thing I do when I install Kubuntu is uninstall kde-systemsettings and dolphin because they're too GNOME-ish, then I turn around and purge adept and install synaptic and gnome-app-install.
<sub[t]rnl> oleksandr: if you don't want to use the driver, select a different one in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or edit xorg.conf by hand.  To remove it via apt, sudo apt-get --purge remove whatever-you-apted
<Greenery> nope ATI card here
<Greenery> 256 ram
<AmyRose> Greenery: OK, are you using the official drivers?
<Greenery> nope
<sub[t]rnl> contrast83: lol
<GuyFromHell_> contrast83: lol, at least you're consistant
<AmyRose> contrast83: I don't like Adept that much either
<contrast83> GuyFromHell: I try. :-P
<sub[t]rnl> I love adept
<AmyRose> Some people wonder why I use Synaptic though
<sub[t]rnl> it just hates me
<Greenery> last time i tried to use the restricted driver, i got black screen
<AmyRose> like it's wrong to use Synaptic on KDE
<contrast83> AmyRose: That's absurd.
<AmyRose> contrast83: I know, and I tell them that it's just like running any other GTK program
<sub[t]rnl> AmyRose: but.. but.. your not using qt!
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<oleksandr> <sub[t]rnl> , frend, what is the name of drivers from ATI (AMD))
<sub[t]rnl> fglxr?
<sub[t]rnl> something like that
<kuta> as a mac user that support stupid windows user, and new to linux, I feel both adapt and synaptics are abt the same, ubuntu more define, kubuntu have to search and find it
<barbaros> hi guys
<barbaros> i ve just isntalled kubuntu
<barbaros> how can i change icon size in dolphin ?
<barbaros> they are really huge
<AmyRose> fglrx
<AmyRose> barbaros: Settings --> Configure. It's not hard to find the options.
<AmyRose> barbaros: Just remember that the default view is previews, not icons
<oleksandr> Yes, fglxr, and can I uninstallit like upt-get, or I must buse other name?
<contrast83> So they obviously scrapped the idea of having a KDE 4 edition disc for Gutsy. Anyone hear whether they're gonna do that with Hardy?
<AmyRose> contrast83: If KDE 4 is released on time, they might
 * contrast83 hopes.
<sub[t]rnl> oleksandr: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-flgrx
<oleksandr> E: Couldn't find package fglxr
<sub[t]rnl> oleksandr: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx even
<AmyRose> oleksandr: It's fglrx, not fglxr
<oleksandr> ok, thankth
<contrast83> Is there a reason for the inconsistency in package names for prop. video drivers (nvidia-glx vs. xorg-driver-fglrx)?
<sub[t]rnl> mmhmm, nvidia-glx is easier to type
<GuyFromHell_> contrast83: hatred towards ati
<contrast83> lol
<xevious> has anything changed in regards to 32bit firefox plugins with a 64bit gutsy system?
<oleksandr> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-flgrx :(
<sub[t]rnl> oleksandr: sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: havn't heard anything on the topic in here
<sub[t]rnl> dun know
<xevious> alright
<Greenery> seems like compiz doesnt work....so how do i remove them?
 * xevious goes about installing a 32bit firefox
<kuta> I still have problems in player .rm media after installing kubuntu-restricted-extra, error cook.so
<AmyRose> What I'd like to know is why Kubuntu disables KDE's zip and tar kioslaves
<xevious> AmyRose: works fine for me
<xevious> AmyRose: your's defaulting to using ark?
<kuta> why still cannot play real media using kaffeine after installing the restricted extras. it gives error cook.so
<AmyRose> xevious: Unless I follow the instructions on http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php , Konqueror and Dolphin tell me they were expecting a folder
<stephan> hi
<AmyRose> What I would like to know is why they even disabled this feature
<stephan> i added a openxchange data source to kaddresbook, kontact crashed and crashes on start
<stephan> is there a way do edit konfig without srtarting kontact?
<marc0s> hi
<marc0s> has anyone compilled kde4 from svn successfully?
<marc0s> I'm having some trouble building kdelibs...
<AmyRose> marc0s: Sorry, I gave up on that...
<marc0s> AmyRose: ok
<contrast83> I'm off. Peace, y'all. Thanks again, Hamppari
<enyo> is there anyone having an idea why Xorg is using 60% of my cpu all the time?
<carwash^> enyo: what driver?
<enyo> nvidia
<carwash^> then,no
<enyo> :(
<enyo> this is just insane... how am i supposed to work like that?
<stephan> where is the kontact konfiguration of kaddressbook saved?
<Minataku> enyo: Perhaps something has gotten stuck within the server
<Minataku> Try restarting it
<stephan> i have configed  a openxchange source and it now craschen on start
<AmyRose> stephan: ~/.kde/share/apps/kaddressbook I think
<enyo> Minataku: i tried everything ... i tried tweeking my xorg.conf i restarted X several times....
<enyo> Minataku: rebooting... at the beginning its ok
<Minataku> Something is causing it to mess up
<enyo> Mintataku: but it increases all the time
<Minataku> Does it happen suddenly or gradually?
<enyo> gradually
<Minataku> Wrong answer
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> That makes it harder to track
<enyo> sorry ;)
<Minataku> Heehee, just a joke from Car Talk ;3
<barbaros> how can i make konqueror default browser for viewing directories ?
<enyo> whats weird is: when i resize or move a window Xorg always takes like 80%
<Minataku> I've never had such an issue, nor have I heard of it..
<barbaros> as it was the case in the previous version of kubuntu
<enyo> even at the beginning when constantly its only using 2%
<Minataku> Wait, you running that compiz trash?
<enyo> nope
<Minataku> Maybe that has something to do with it
<kaminix> Why can I not use SCIM/SKIM in Skype? There were no problems when I was in Japanese 7.04
<Minataku> Damn
<Minataku> lol
<enyo> ;)
<Minataku> Sorry, I have no clue
<Minataku> Hang around
<Minataku> Perhaps someone can help you out
<enyo> glx is running and woking... at least i thing
<enyo> think*
<Minataku> Type glxinfo
<stephan> o, no, its ~/.kde/share/config/kresources/contact/stdrc
<Minataku> See if it actually is
<stephan> contact with c
<enyo> yeah
<stephan> who should look there
<PhantomBR> hello!
<Minataku> Hi, PhantomBR
<PhantomBR> does anyone tried to install kde4 yet?
<enyo> it's just incredibly strange... im using xinerama
<enyo> but without its the same
<enyo> (but not as harsh)
<enyo> PhantomBR: not me
<Minataku> enyo: Hm... try a generic video driver
<Minataku> I take it you're using the binary one?
<PhantomBR> ...
<Minataku> Try the open source one, if possible
<PhantomBR> i've managed here... but having some problems
<PhantomBR> :)
<enyo> with the open source one i didnt get it to use both screens
<enyo> and the speed was terrible too...
<mathias> can't find restricted-manager even though it is installed. im new to the whole KDE thing, can anybody help me out?
<PhantomBR> it starts well... but the panel with start menu does not apears
<enyo> this just sucks.... everytime a new ubuntu/linux distro is out i think 'THIS TIME everything will work fine!'
<sub[t]rnl> mathias: start-sys settings-advanced-restricted manager
<enyo> PhantomBR: isn't that kicker? did you try to launch it?
<mathias> sub[t]rnl: its not there...
<PhantomBR> well...
<Minataku> enyo: Well, hang around, I'm sure someone who can help will come along sooner or later
<Minataku> And sorry I couldn;t
<Minataku> *couldn't
<PhantomBR> the start menu has its own process to start???
<enyo> no problem! thanks for trying... im just so fu***ing frustrated....
<Minataku> Heh
<enyo> PhantomBR: well... the start menu is an own process... normally it should start automatically, but if not you can try starting it
<antiroach> is it possible to use tabs in dolphin?
<Vermux> fkm: I m just trying to follow the example in http://rute.2038bug.com/node10.html.gz   section 7.1
<Minataku> Try fighting with a SPARCstation 10, only to find out the reason it's not working right is because it's firmware is way too old
<AmyRose> antiroach: No.
<Minataku> Then having to burn the updated firmware onto an EPROM
<enyo> PhantomBR: when you hit Alt - F2  you can enter 'kicker' and see if it works
<PhantomBR> lets see what's proccess is...
<Minataku> When the only eraser/programmer you have is the one at the university XD
<antiroach> AmyRose ok thanks.
<AmyRose> antiroach: However, Konqueror can still act as a file manager in KDE 4
<AmyRose> I know because I tried it myself
<antiroach> AmyRose how can i change it back to konq?
<enyo> I wonder... what _is_ the advantage of Dolphin?
<PhantomBR> well... when i run some commands using Alt + F2.. it works well... i just need to find out what is the program name
<enyo> PhantomBR: kicker
<antiroach> i dont see any. it looks nicer but you cant even do tabs
<AmyRose> enyo: The big advantage is being able to configure Konqueror to behave more like a web browser
<antiroach> it reminds me of windows explorer :(
<AmyRose> antiroach: Go into the file associations dialog (probably through Konqueror) and set the file type "inode/directory" to open with Konqueror
<antiroach> AmyRose thanks
<enyo> i agree that the idea of having 2 separate things is better
<AmyRose> antiroach: You're welcome. That's how to select the default fm in KDE :D
<enyo> but dolphin is not yet good enough
<Vermux> fkm: there?
<antiroach> its the first try of it im guessing ?
<PhantomBR> ok... lets try... it's installed in other pc
<fkm> Vermux, Yes
<antiroach> it will prolly improve over time
<jpatrick> enyo: I think it's default filemanager for kde4
<fkm> Vermux, Sry, didn't notice the first highlight
<antiroach> AmyRose i dont have a file type of 'inode' nor 'directory'
<AmyRose> enyo: Yeah, I agree... but I prefer being able to configure Konqueror to put incoming links into an existing window, without worrying about the web page your buddy showed you on AIM ending up in a file manager window :P
<fkm> Vermux, One big question and one demand for you: What is the script for? And please upload the script you have so far somewhere (ex. pastebin.com).
<enyo> AmyRose: that is correct
<AmyRose> antiroach: You don't see a category called "inode" and a type under it called "directory"? O_o
<antiroach> no i dont. not under "file associations"
<antiroach> konq is 3.5.8
<AmyRose> antiroach: If you don't see that, you can just right-click any folder and click Properties, then click the wrench icon in the properties dialog
<antiroach> oh wait bah
<zmitya> hi guys, how can I enable bitmap fonts in kubuntu (gusty) ?
<antiroach> i was typing into the search
<zmitya> cannot install  /usr/share/apps/konsole/fonts/console8x16.pcf.gz
<AmyRose> haha, that doesn't work so well, does it, antiroach? :P
<antiroach> nope. but i found it now. thanks!
<AmyRose> antiroach: You're welcome
<zmitya> very funny to watch C code with wim in times new roman :)
<AmyRose> antiroach: And like I said, Konqueror isn't getting stripped of its file manager functionality.
<zmitya> can sy help me to use consol font in konsole ?
<antiroach> AmyRose goodie :)
<antiroach> i wouldnt mind using dolphin if i could use tabs
<AmyRose> Well, Dolphin won't be getting tabs.
<antiroach> :(
<AmyRose> But at least Konqueror will continue to function as a file manager
<enyo> AmyRose: why _is_ that?
<antiroach> that works for me
<AmyRose> enyo: They want to simplify the UI.
<enyo> AmyRose: i like dolphin all in all... but tabs are essential
<antiroach> tabs are so useful. dolphin now reminds me of windows expoder
<antiroach> exploder*
<Minataku> Just use Firefox and to hell with the dumbass KDE reimplementations
<curi0> Anybody know an Edgy tutorial  for Avant Window Navigator?
<Minataku> I mean, look at this mascot: www.foxkeh.com
<AmyRose> antiroach: Well, Konqueror will embed Dolphin as a KPart so it works out
<antiroach> Minataku for file browsing... now web
<enyo> AmyRose: i agree with that... but you can give the possibility to use tabs... nobody has too...
<Minataku> It would definitely make me want to use Firefox if I wasn't already
<antiroach> Minataku umm youre going to use firefox to browse local folders ?
<Minataku> Sounds to me like KDE is going in both the GNOME and Windows directions of dumbing everything down
<AmyRose> Minataku: Um, Firefox is a memory hog.
<waylandbill> are tabs really necessary? split view and multiple windows work well.
<Minataku> antiroach: No. I use xterm for that.
<AmyRose> Minataku: Uh, by the way, Konqueror is not being stripped of anything
<antiroach> Minataku well then were talking about different things...
<enyo> mh... well i suppose that split view would be ok
<enyo> if it wouldnt resize my right info bar all the time
<enyo> this is REALLY annoying me
<Minataku> AmyRose: Firefox doesn't use all that much, nor does it impact anything
<AmyRose> enyo: But I just told you that Konqueror will still be able to manage your files
<Minataku> I should know, I've run it on systems with 1024MB RAM, 512MB RAM and even 80MB RAM
<AmyRose> I got upset about it too at first, OK?
<Vermux> fkm: http://pastebin.com/d364e7fdb
<enyo> AmyRose: i know :) but i like the idea of having 2 different programs... i'd rather use dolphin!
<Minataku> As for file management, that's what a shell prompt is for :P
<Vermux> fkm: bash
<AmyRose> Minataku: But Firefox takes like 5 minutes to even start on my Pentium II! Konqueror only takes a few seconds (with preloading OFF)
<Minataku> I haven't used a GUI file manager in years
<Minataku> AmyRose: Bullcrap
<Minataku> It starts up in 45sec on my Pentium 1 + MMX @ 75MHz
<AmyRose> Minataku: Bullcrap
<Minataku> Er, 166MHz
<Minataku> KDE would have choked the hell out of the RAM on that machine just loading itself
<enyo> AmyRose: 5 min. sounds a bit exaggerated, but it takes a while! i agree....
<AmyRose> enyo: I timed it once.
<AmyRose> It was about 5 minutes.
<enyo> AmyRose: wow :)
<Minataku> Load KDE (it'd probably cause a fault halfway through from running out of RAM) then have no space for ANYTHING ELSE
<PhantomBR> ... i dont know... it doesnt look woking properly...
<Minataku> Not to mention the fact that it would run like complete crap after (if) KDE loaded
<PhantomBR> i will google more information on kde4
<PhantomBR> thanks all
<Minataku> Firefox is like Linux itself
<Minataku> It'll load up all sorts of things into RAM to make itself faster
<AmyRose> Minataku: Linux isn't written in JavaScript and XUL!
<Minataku> Linux does the same thing
<Minataku> Uh, Firefox is written in either C or C++
<Minataku> It contains a JavaScript interpreter, yes
<Minataku> Since many sites use JS
<Minataku> And only non-core pieces are written in XUL
<ardchoille> AmyRose: lol
<AmyRose> But Konqueror's CSS implementation is better than Firefox's. Why can't Firefox pass the Acid2 test?
<Minataku> Because the sites that use those idiotic features aren't worth visiting
<fkm> Vermux, Didn't find a solution yet. But if you leave out your first line, it works fine.
<Minataku> If I wanted my eyes burned out, I'd look at a Vista machine
<enyo> lol ... are you both kidding?
<AmyRose_p2> Here are the specs of my old computer, which is running Kubuntu Gutsy
<AmyRose_p2> Sysinfo for 'amy-pentiumtwo': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: PentiumII(Klamath) at 332 MHz (665 bogomips), , RAM: 151/154MB, 102 proc's, 1.3h up
<fkm> AmyRose, KHTML doesn't pass it completely afaik
<fkm> AmyRose, Or whatever is responsible for Konquerors CSS implementation
<bottiger> okey - is someone here experienced in makeing .deb-files? I have some questions :)
<Vermux> fkm: maybe I need to use "expr" command instead [ ] ?
<enyo> Can someone tell me if this could cause a problem?: [14896.864749] APIC error on CPU0: 02(02)
<enyo> its an output from dmesg
<fkm> Vermux, Maybe. I don't know. You've dealt with bash-scripts more than I have :D
<jote> eeeeeeeeeeeee
<jote> hello
<kup> hola
<AmyRose> So tell me how KDE is bloated again if I can get away with running it on a machine like that?
<AmyRose> and it runs well too
<fkm> Vermux, The only thing that helps me apart from the tutorial you gave me the link to is that I know some programming languages. But I'm as fresh to bash-scripts as you are :)
<Minataku> AmyRose: Psychology
<Minataku> You've convinced yourself that it works well
<Minataku> When in reality, it's lousy
<fkm> Heheh :)
<AmyRose> Minataku: So what are you doing in the Kubuntu IRC channel?
<Minataku> I can't remember why I came in here
<AmyRose> Minataku: Maybe you convinced yourself that KDE is awful
<enyo> can't someone help me with my xorg problem????
<AmyRose> when in reality, it's great
<Minataku> But I stayed to help out, giving the Linux expert touch
<Minataku> AmyRose: Nah. I know Linux and DEs and everything. KDE is bloated but okay.
<AmyRose> Minataku: Oh, so your definition of "expert" is one who hates KDE? What do you think of Linus Torvalds then?
<Minataku> GNOME is the ultimate in crap
<Minataku> Actually, I don't mind KDE
<AmyRose> OK
<AmyRose> hehe
<Minataku> I just don't care to use it myself
<Minataku> lol
<AmyRose> I don't mind GNOME, well, for now... When GNOME becomes Mono-based, I'm going to definitely hate it
<Minataku> I feel it's a bit too heavy, but it IS one of the best out there, even if they do waste time on reimplementations
<enyo> won't someone please help me???
<AmyRose> Minataku: KHTML was started before Gecko was open-source
<Minataku> GNOME is just the ultimate in lousy crap
<ardchoille> Vermux: echo '2*4' | bc
<ardchoille> Vermux: echo '$X*$Y' | bc
<Minataku> AmyRose: Yes, but Mozilla is based on Netscape Navigator, the first browser ever
<Minataku> If anyone knows the web, they do
<Minataku> Well, not first
<AmyRose> I thought that was NCSA Mosaic
<socketbind> hi, when i press the mute button on my notebook kde mutes the wrong channel, how can i fix that?
<Minataku> The first really successful one
<Minataku> It was
<Minataku> Which is why I corrected myself
<blendtux> fuck you
<blendtux> ehm sorry wrong channel
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<AmyRose> !ohmy | blendtux
<socketbind> common typo
<Vermux> fkm: what the difference between bash script and others?
<blendtux> this was for my best friend :)
<AmyRose> socketbind: Did you set the main channel to the Master one?
<ardchoille> Vermux: bash scripts are menat for the bash shell
<socketbind> i'm totally noobish how do i set that? : ]
<ardchoille> s/menat/meant/
<socketbind> it mutes headphone instead of  front
<fkm> ou, ou, ou .... "Netscape Navigator, the first browser ever", please revoke that statement :D
<enyo> socketbind: right klick on the speaker in the taskbar
<ScorpKing> enyo: what is the problem?
<AmyRose> fkm: Minataku already did
<socketbind> ah got it
<fkm> Good, didn't finish to read :D
<fkm> *shocked*
<socketbind> thank you very much AmyRose & enyo
<AmyRose> oh, you're welcome, socketbind
<enyo> ScorpKing: xorg starts with using 5% of my cpu, and climbs up to 60%
<Minataku> Yeah, I messed that up and corrected myself
<enyo> socketbind: no prob
<Minataku> lol
<enyo> ScorpKing: I have to monitors, nvidia driver, xinerama, and a geforce
<jerbear> here's one i haven't been able to figure out... my volume controls work, but my master channel has NO mute control.... it did in gnome, but not in kde...
<compilerwriter> Should I be able to get the Deb package of Opera and install it or do I need to recompile for Gutsy?
<ScorpKing> enyo: do you have superkaramba running?
<enyo> ScorpKing: i started with gentoo, then breezy, dapper, feisty, arch-linux, and now gutsy
<enyo> ScorpKing: this one is the only one presenting the problem
<h3sp4wn> compilerwriter: Pretty difficult to recompile something that has no source
<enyo> ScorpKing: i have neither superkaramba, nor compiz
<ScorpKing> hmmm..
<enyo> ScorpKing: thats what i'm saying
<h3sp4wn> compilerwriter: or sorry that you don't have the source to
<Vermux> ardchoille: that doesnt show the result
<enyo> ScorpKing: the cpu usage goes down when i close programs
<enyo> ScorpKing: firefox takes about 10%
<socketbind> bye
<enyo> when i close quanta and ktorrent it helps...
<enyo> ScorpKing: when i resize or move a window xorg is always at 80% minimum
<ardchoille> Vermux: $result = `'$X*$Y' | bc`   ?
<ScorpKing> enyo: a bug maybe? have you tried looking on google to see if anyone else have the same problem?
<administrator_> buonasera
<compilerwriter> That is true, but I seem to have googled up my answer anyway.
<Vermux> ardchoille: http://pastebin.com/d364e7fdb
<compilerwriter> http://phorolinux.com/five-tips-for-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<enyo> ScorpKing: yes i tried... the only thing i could find were people having about the same problem.. but always after the screensaver started... (which is not my problem)
<ZioBelo81> buonasera
<enyo> ScorpKing: and very view of them have a solution
<ZioBelo81> how are you doing?
<sub[t]rnl> enyo: i see it all over google, and its not just from the screensaver
<sub[t]rnl> are we looking at the same internet?
<enyo> lol ... i suppose we are
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone know where network-mangler keeps all its stuff (I need to delete an entry I put in that was not quite correct - it does still work but the auth makes it take ages to connect)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<ScorpKing> enyo: heh. it's beyond me. :( hope you fix it soon coz that suck.
<enyo> thanks scorp
<AmyRose> h3sp4wn: Right-click the network manager icon, go to Options--> Configure, and you'll find it
<enyo> i mean: sure there are some links with about the same problem... but no answers
<enyo> sub[t]rnl: or i'm just too stupid to find them
<sub[t]rnl> heh, no your not stupid :P
<sub[t]rnl> just google your video card, ubuntu, and cpu usage
<sub[t]rnl> if its been a posted bug, say on launchpad, track the bug status their
<enyo> i'm really going mad with this problem!
<enyo> i should have worked all day
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: I really cannot find it (I am using nm-applet maybe I should use the kde one) (or remove it entirely)
<enyo> instead im reading post after post on some forums
<evil-rhino> hi.. Fn + Vol up and Fn + Vol down (special keys on my laptop) control the wrong channel -- headphone, rather than 'front', which is the master channel for my soundcard. any idea how to change it?
<enyo> and spending the evening on the kubuntu channel :/
<AmyRose> h3sp4wn: Oh, I thought you'd be using the KDE one
<evil-rhino> enyo: what's your problem, again?
<AmyRose> evil-rhino: Right-click the speaker icon and click Set master channel
<evil-rhino> amyrose, i did -- but apparently kmix and the kde hotkeys are independent?
<jerbear> my master channel has no mute control, but it did in gnome... what can i do?
<enyo> evil-rhino: xorg using 50% min. nvidia driver, geforce, xinerama. gutsy is the first having the problem
<enyo> evil-rhino: i use no compiz, nor superkaramba
<evil-rhino> 50% min?
<enyo> evil-rhino: cpu usage starts at 5% and goes up to 80%
<evil-rhino> oh. bogus.
<enyo> evil-rhino: sorry... 50% min. cpu usage
<ScorpKing> enyo: try asking in ##linux and #ubuntu as well.
<enyo> evil-rhino: oh and : when i move / resize a window, xorg always takes about 80% cpu usage
<enyo> ScorpKing: thanks... good idea
<ScorpKing> np
<ubuntu> hello
<cps1966> why does grub install always fail after install
<ScorpKing> cps1966: i'm not sure i understand. is grub not installed after installing linux from the livecd?
<cps1966> yeah its still says it failed no matter what way i do it
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: Well I am not (Probably that is stupid)
<ScorpKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScorpKing> cps1966: see if that help
<cps1966> i need menu.lst
<Veovi1> ue
<Veovi1> gnome just isn't configuable enough
<ScorpKing> use kde
<Veovi1> thats why i switched back to kubuntu after trying ubuntu
<cps1966> booting from sda2
<Veovi1> like keyboard shortcuts and stuff
<Veovi1> way more options in KDE
<cps1966> kde4 i tried today its real neat
<ScorpKing> cps1966: sometimes the livecd will see the drives as hd* but the installed system will see it as ds* and vice versa.
<cps1966> na there all sd's
<Vermux> who can help with shell script?
<cps1966> sda-sdg
<ScorpKing> Vermux: some guys in #bash are very helpfull. ;)
<ScorpKing> cps1966: wierd..
<ScorpKing> ei*
<cps1966> 3 are pata and 4 sata
<ScorpKing> cps1966: do you have a Boot Sector Virus Protect enabled in the bios?
<cps1966> no
<ScorpKing> cps1966: checked the logs after installing?
<cps1966> i have lilo on sda1 and i want to put grub on sda2 as i always do
<alesan^> hi I have installed kubuntu on my girlfriend's pc
<ubuntu> how can'I change my nickname please
<ScorpKing> so have i. :P
<alesan^> kubuntu 7.10 has a strange filemanager, "dolfin" or something like that
<alesan^> where can I set on that filemanager that when I clik on a .tex file it must open it with kile and not kate?
<ubuntu> how can'I change my nickname please
<alesan^> ScorpKing: :)
<Jucato> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<alesan^> ubuntu: /nick yourNick
<Jucato> ubuntu: type /nick nickname
<ubuntu> thanks
<alesan^> Jucato: let's assume I want to keep this dolfin
<alesan^> it should have the way to configure how to open a given extension
<alesan^> dolphin
<alesan^> sorry, I mean a file with a given extension
<cps1966> ScorpKing: what log exactly
<Jucato> alesan^: check Configure Konqueror -> File Associations for .tex files
<ardchoille> Vermux: http://pastebin.com/m52fdc462
<alesan^> Jucato: will dolphine "read" konqueror settings then?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody please help me reinstall grub?
<Jucato> yes
<ScorpKing> cps1966: not sure. haven't done a livecd install in a while..
<Jucato> File Associationas are for thewhole syste,
<ScorpKing> !grub | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jjj543k3> how do you set the konqueror user agent to something other than what is there? The options are all for ancient browsers like firefox 1.5, which is retarded, secondairly is there a way to completely remove the default user agent, I never ever want it to send the knoqueror user agent I want it to permanently send the latest version of firefox or for that matter ie7.
<stdin> Kubuntu talk in #ubuntu-classroom   chat and questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat   come and join in
<sven_> Hi there, I just received a dell poweredge 2850 with a hardware raid 5 (3 disk) array to use as a test lab server. I want this server to run vmware and host a number of different os-ses. As a base os I wanted to try to run ubuntu, but starting the kubuntu live CD gives me this error: SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x8fb1e  Anybody got an idea what the cause of this might be?
<enyo> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU! i fixed my xorg problem!
<alesan^> Jucato: ok very good I fixed it. another question: dolphin (and konqueror) want to show me a "preview" in the icon of the file, but while for an image is very convenient, it's pretty useless for a latex file. is there a way to tell konq./dolphin NOT to create previews for latex files?
<Jucato> I know how for Konq,but don't know if Dolphin does that too
<Jucato> Konqueror: View menu -> Previews
<ScorpKing> enyo: well done! what was wrong?
<Jucato> unless Konqueror recognizes .tex as text files
<alesan^> yes? let me try
<alesan^> no, it properly recognizes at latex
<enyo> i was using xinerama which is not the drivers built in dual view system...
<enyo> i had to use twinview
<ScorpKing> oh ok.
<enyo> thanks to all of you
<ScorpKing> :D np
<sonic_>  was thinking of builiding kde4 from svn but wasnt sure if I should be using root to check out the svn
<sonic_> check out as user and build as root? is that how I should do it? havent used svn before
<alesan^> sonic_: forget root for both those tasks
<sonic_> alesan^: so it will install in my home directory?
<alesan^> install or svn checkout?
<ScorpKing> both
<ardchoille> When dealing with kde4, build == install?
<Jucato> sonic_: as normal user
<ardchoille>  thought make and make install were two diff things
<sonic_> yeah i know
<fkm> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sonic_> so i build it and swith to root to make install.
<Jucato> ardchoille: source, build, install directories are different, using the guide from techbase
<Jucato> sonic_: you don't
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, ok
<Jucato> sonic_: unless you want to ruin your system, you should not install kde4 as root or in system directories.
<sonic_> where do the packages install to
<sonic_> ok. so it will install to my hame dir
<Jucato> there is a very easy to follow guide in techbase.kde.org
<Jucato> follow it *exactly*
<sonic_> *home*
<Jucato> specially if it's your first time
<sonic_> yeah Im there
<sonic_> I have home as a seperate partition, and Im not positive it can fit the source build and install in it
<sonic_> thats what Im wondering, if its going to install to my /usr/bin  /opt or into my home dir
<sonic_> so I know if I will have enought room for it
<intEx> I've installed Compiz Fusion through Adept Manager, but how do I use it?
<ardchoille> intEx: join #ubuntu-effects
<jjj543k3> how do you set the konqueror user agent to something other than what is there? The options are all for ancient browsers like firefox 1.5, which is retarded, secondairly is there a way to completely remove the default user agent, I never ever want it to send the knoqueror user agent I want it to permanently send the latest version of firefox or for that matter ie7.
<stdin> ardchoille: #ubuntu-effects is dead (forwards to #compiz-fusion I think), so just tell people to join #compiz-fusion from now on
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, ok. Thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: i can see grub but when i try to boot the ubuntu kernel it says error 17: cannot mount this partion or something like that
<||arifaX> cat /sys/devices/platform/bluetooth/bus/devices/bluetooth/power/state shows 0 how can I power on the bluetooth?
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: hey wassup?
<moope1> so, should I upgrade then chaps?
<nosrednaekim> moope1: why not?
<moope1> Is it worth it?
<ScorpKing> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so the sata drive are being picked up again?
<moope1> nosrednaekim: Did they fix knetwork-manager?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hey nosrednaekim i installed windows again on my other harddrive and now i get error 17 cannot mount this partion or something like that
<cptnspoon> Anyone here care to help me out getting my nvidia card working? I've been trying since upgrading to Gutsy and still no dice...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: yes i found the setting and it boots into grub but i get that error :[
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you need to reinstall grub from the liveCD
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: i have a bunch of pictures and stuff of people in my family that have died and i need those i cannot reinstall
<moope1> Can I run 32 bit applications in 64bit ubuntu?
<ScorpKing> AT0M1CB0MB3R: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/GRUB_error_17_after_kernel_update
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: how
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: i didnt do a kernel update
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nosrednaekim> moope1: its harder,but yes
<ScorpKing> AT0M1CB0MB3R: boot from the livecd and fix /boot/grub/menu.list and /etc/fstab. i think the UUID's of the disk is wrong.
<moope1> nosrednaekim: They are saying in the press that the networking is more broken :(
<ScorpKing> AT0M1CB0MB3R: to get the correct UUID run uuidgen /dev/? where ? is the partition.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: omg so can you ssh or walk me through it since im a newbie and i really need this fixed
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what scorp?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok nvm
<Boes> anybody been able to get a nvidia geforce 6100 to work correctly,  i've followed the instructions on the wiki,   but i'm still not able to get the 3d render to be anything but the mesa driver
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: but how do i find the correct partion
<sonic_>  Im getting svn: No such revision 729381 trying to follow the svn directions for kde4 on techbase. anyone know what thats about
<Doobeh> Atomic: can't you just boot from the live CD, move all your cherished photos somewhere safe and then reinstall.  Might well be the least error prone way.
<sonic_> I had a failed DL and deleted it and tried to restart. could that be it
<slow-motion> n8
<nosrednaekim> moope1: it can be.... it really depends
<sonic_> did I screw something up?
<alesan^> thanks
<alesan^> bye
<Doobeh> Although last time I had that grub error I ended up using http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/ (I think) to fix the boot loader, was pretty straight forward
<Doobeh> (as in, all menu driven)
<Doobeh> Yup, thats the program I used
<kaminix> Anyone know how to use groups in Skype?
<antiroach> has anyone had problems getting vmware to work in gusty ?
<marc0s> I'm having problems compiling kdebase from svn, it complains about an undefined entity at index.docbook... any hints?
<stdin> marc0s: #kde or #kde-devel
<marc0s> stdin: ok
<ubuntu> witam jest ktos z polski?
<Jucato> !pl | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<AmyRose> Hi Jucato
<AmyRose> AKA KDE's #1 fan :P
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> hi AmyRose
<AmyRose> ubuntu: Hi
<AmyRose> ubuntu: You're welcome to stay if you know English ;)
<AmyRose> Jucato: I've been thinking of showing your ad^H^Hblog post to some newbies I know :D
<Jucato> whoa :)
<fkm> So, Gutsy is official. What's next? I mean. Is there already an unstable Ubuntu version out there?
<nosrednaekim> Hardy, and no, not yet
<AmyRose> fkm: The Hardy Heron is next, but as far as I can tell, nothing's happened with it yet
<Jucato> AmyRose: I've been wanting to ask you if you could document your experiences of running Kubuntu on *very* low end machines, so that we could have a reference... something like "Hey, it can be done! look!"
<fkm> AmyRose, Thank you :)
<Thylio> Can i use "apt-get /path/to/file.deb?
<AmyRose> Jucato: Sure, if you can give me some time
<TheGateKeeper> fkm: that's true of every distro
<nosrednaekim> they are merging from debian right now.
<Jucato> AmyRose: sure :)
<AmyRose> ok
<Jucato> AmyRose: you can make use of wiki.ubuntu.com of course :)
<Nocivo> hi
<AmyRose> Jucato: The only real problem I have is that sometimes, the desktop gives me a "the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" when starting up, but I can work around that
<NickPresta> Thylio, `sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb`
<Thylio> NickPresta:  Thx
<ScorpKing> lovre: see /pm
<xevious> hmmm
<ScorpKing> :P
<xevious> so i changed my time and date settings so that it uses ntp, and it rolled back the time by about 12 hours
<xevious> now sudo won't let me do anything because the timestamp is invalid
<AmyRose> Jucato: The lowest I've gotten it working on was my Pentium II though. I couldn't get KDE working comfortably on my old Pentium MMX
<xevious> which is seriously holding me back from doing ... oh... anything
<AmyRose> oh, that reminds me
<Jucato> AmyRose: how many MHz is pentium 2? :)
<Jucato> and how much RAM did you have?
<AmyRose> Jucato: I'll bring it into this channel!
<nosrednaekim> probably like 400?
<AmyRose> and issue a sysinfo
<Jucato> yay
<sven_> What is it with this strigi deamon?? It pops up every 15 minutes, takes 90%-150% (!!!!) of my CPU resources, sometimes makes my computer freeeeeze up... I understand its an indexing deamon for searching.. great! but does it have to be SO intrusive? Can't I have it use less resources? only do its work when Im not working? stuff like that?
<AmyRose> It's up and running right now
<nosrednaekim> sven_: you can disable it altogether
<NickPresta> I have a P2, 433 downstairs. I used to run Debian Potato on it (with KDE 3.1 or something)
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: thing I have dapper on a P2 how low is low?
<TheGateKeeper> think*
<sven_> nosrednaekim, well yeah.. but then there is no search option left... :) isnt there something less radical?
<Thylio> Anyone norwegian her?
<AmyRose_p2> OK, here we go:
<AmyRose_p2> Sysinfo for 'amy-pentiumtwo': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: PentiumII(Klamath) at 332 MHz (665 bogomips), , RAM: 150/154MB, 102 proc's, 2.30h up
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: just looking for user testimonies to prove how low KDE can get :)
<Jucato> AmyRose_p2: very nice!!!
<nosrednaekim> ouch!
<AmyRose> My laptop has these specs:
<AmyRose> Sysinfo for 'amy-laptop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz at 2399 MHz (4792 bogomips), HD: 15/54GB, RAM: 488/503MB, 143 proc's, 13.55h up
<Jucato> AmyRose: how usable is it?
<AmyRose> Jucato: Very!
<Jucato> really? wow! :)
<AmyRose> The only thing that doesn't work well is Flash
<Jucato> oh that's a big bummer
<Jucato> showstopper even :P
<AmyRose> Jucato: But I don't rely heavily on Flash so it's OK
<NickPresta> Jucato, I find KDE works very well on lower end machines when you turn off things like GUI effects and such.
<AmyRose> People do wonder why I bothered buying a wifi dongle for it though
<lovre> any idea when will the problem with kdesu and d3lphin be fixed?
<AmyRose> Oh, and since the /sysinfo missed this, the hard drive in my other computer is 40 GB
<nosrednaekim> lovre: what problem?
<NickPresta> lovre, there is a "open as root" button on the right side. Doesn't that work for you?
<Thylio> NickPresta: Get an "error" :"statusdatabasearea (bad translation from Norwegian) is used by an other program"
<NickPresta> !aptfix | Thylio
<ubotu> Thylio: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: on gentoo I have openbox + kicker, which is like KDE on speed, when the new update came through I had 47 packages that needed to be compiled instead of the 200+ you get with a meta package
<AmyRose_p2> Actually, maybe I should stay here
<NickPresta> Thylio, run that. It should fix the database being locked
<AmyRose_p2> after I clone my Konversation configuration
<Thylio> NickPresta, wow thax
<lovre> NickPresta: yes, it works with me, but when closing a window owned by non root, it reports an permission error trying to acces bookmarks.xml
<Jucato> lovre: ah known bug. this is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/155032
<carwash^> Anyone got any ideas on how to remap my alt gr key to space?
<Jucato> NickPresta: ^^^
<NickPresta> lovre, I got that too. The bookmarks file is owned by root (both group and user). I just chgrp'd and chown it to my user
<NickPresta> Jucato, ah okay.
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone had problems booting the -generic kernel with an nVidia graphics card in 7.10? I get dumped back to a console
<xevious> any ideas how i can fix the fact that sudo refuses to do anything because an ntp time sync rolled my date back and now sudo says that the timestamp is invalid?
<Dragnslcr> My X log file from that boot ends with "(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration."
<xevious> Dragnslcr: what card do you have?
<khaije1> is there anything as good as firestarter for kde?
<mohammad> hello, I have just installed Kubuntu and have connected to Internet , WOW, but most of APPs in "add/remove program" section are disabled, why ?
<Dragnslcr> xevious- 7900
<lovre> NickPresta: yes, i chowned it to my user too, but its reset once you open as root via the button on the right. Then its chowned back to root.
<nosrednaekim> mohammad: do you have all the repositories enabled?
<Dragnslcr> I can get into KDE fine with the -386 kernel, though, and as far as I know they use the same xorg.conf file
<NickPresta> lovre, ah okay. Well, there is a commited fix, apparently. I would wait for that
<xevious> Dragnslcr: check to see if the kernel module is loaded: lsmod|grep nvidia
<ubunturos> httrack is availabe in the repos - is there a GUI to it?
<galorin> tI installed on another PC from the cd, and I need ndiswrapper to get it working, no no net connection available.  What packages do I need to download and install?
<xevious> Dragnslcr: if it isnt, try doing modprobe nvidia
<xevious> Dragnslcr: dmesg may give you some additional hints
<Dragnslcr> xevious- lsmod shows a few lines, but I'm in the -386 kernel right now
<lovre> NickPresta: i suppose it will be available soon
<nosrednaekim> galorin: all dependencies of ndiswrapper are on the CD
<bigdad1e> how do i run counter strike source server in command? (steam)
<AmyRose> oops, gotta fix that
<Daisuke_Laptop> bigdad1e: not a question for here
<lovre> NickPresta: why do ppl say you can fix it by removing kdesu, i mean, dont you need kdesu?
<bigdad1e> is there a steam irc room?
<Daisuke_Laptop> well if you're using linux, you're running steam in wine
<mohammad> nosrednaekim: yes, all resource are enabled
<Daisuke_Laptop> they would know better than anyone
<nosrednaekim> mohammad: use "adept_manager"
<bigdad1e> no its a dedicated server im trying to run off linux
<bigdad1e> no emulators
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<NickPresta> bigdad1e, Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you might want to check their forums
<stdin> and try ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bigdad1e> k thanks.
<Thylio> Is it possible to make my CPU fan run all the time, or for longer periods of time?
<AmyRose_p2> Thylio: That depends on your computer
<Thylio> got a laptop from compaq.
<doudou92> Hello, bad issue with a usb key. It's "saw" by qtparted, but impossible to change the partition table.
<doudou92> The console gives the following message: Failed to open device
<doudou92> bad data in /proc/uptime
<doudou92> bad data in /proc/uptime
<doudou92> Error: Erreur d'entrée/sortie lors de la lecture sur /dev/sdh
<doudou92> Error: Erreur d'entrée/sortie lors de l'écriture sur /dev/sdh
<Daisuke_Laptop> !paste | doudou92, slow down there, pardner!
<ubotu> doudou92, slow down there, pardner!: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<doudou92> Ok, thanks
<AmyRose_p2> Jucato: Perhaps the most surprising thing about KDE on this machine would be the fact that translucency/fading/shadows work well on it :D
<fladd> Hi there, I have a serious problem with (K)NetworkManager. I descrive what happend: Yesterday I installed Gutsy, after the first boot, the kmanager crashed and i rebooted the system. afterwards everything went fine until today. i was browsing the net via a wireless connection while suddenly i was disconnected. so i tried to reconnect and that did not work. thus, i opened the manual configuration and deactivated the wireless device and immediately
<fladd> activated it again. this caused the programm Networkmanager to conusme 99% cpu, so i rebootet. From then on, I was unable to use KnetworkManager for wireless connections,since it always tells me, that there are no wireless devices. NetworkManager tells me the same. However, if i kill NetworkMangager and connect manually via iwconfig, I can use the wireless connection (this is how i am online right now). If anyone can help me, I would really
<fladd> appreciate it!
<Jucato> AmyRose_p2: double wow
<AmyRose_p2> Jucato: Yeah, but no hope for Compiz. :P
<Jucato> so what! hehehe
<Daisuke_Laptop> fladd: i see a few problems in there: multiple reboots
<Daisuke_Laptop> this isn't windows, that's one of the first big lessons: Whatever's Wrong, You Probably Don't Have To Reboot
<Daisuke_Laptop> fladd: the problem is that your wireless device is defined in the interfaces file
<fladd> Daisuke_Laptop: well, cpu was up to 99%, the system was not responding, i rebootet normally, so the system shut down completetly.
<Daisuke_Laptop> fladd: the first one makes sense :)
<fladd> Daisuke_Laptop: what does that mean, where is this file?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i haven't had experience doing this from a gui in kde, so i'll walk you through doing it manually
<fladd> yeah, manually is fine for me
<Daisuke_Laptop> unless there's anyone here that knows how to enable roaming mode in kde?  anyone?  anyone?
<Thylio> I cant open Adept, another prosses is using the package system. I have tried to "killall apt-get" and "killall aptitude", still wont start.
<Daisuke_Laptop> no?  okay.
<AmyRose_p2> Jucato: Oh, and I did want to mention that KDE runs faster on here than GNOME does. Noticeably faster. So if anyone calls KDE bloated... :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> !aptfix | Thylio
<ubotu> Thylio: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> AmyRose_p2: that's why I need your "reference" :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> fladd: open konsole
<AmyRose_p2> ok
<Jucato> everytime someone says KDE is bloated, I think of you :)
<AmyRose_p2> hehe
<fladd> console is always open
<fladd> :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> excellent
<AmyRose_p2> brb guys... my stepdad wants my help...
<Daisuke_Laptop> 'kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces'
<Daisuke_Laptop> what's your wireless device?  wlan0, eth1, ra0?
<fladd> eth1
<nosrednaekim> ath0?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ath0 too, that's another common one
<lovre> when i press CTRL+ALT+D a transparent window appears on my desktop, and i cant get rid of it. CTRL+ALT+D was supposed to Show Desktop
<fladd> auto lo
<fladd> iface lo inet loopback
<fladd> address 127.0.0.1
<fladd> netmask 255.0.0.0
<fladd> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, look for eth1 in that file
<fladd> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<fladd> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> definitely don't want to paste that much :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> but anywho, carrying on
<Daisuke_Laptop> remove the eth1 line
<fladd> done
<Daisuke_Laptop> and there should be a line further on that says auto eth1
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone had problems booting the -generic kernel (but the -386 kernel works fine) with an nVidia graphics card in 7.10? I get dumped back to a console after the splash screen
<fladd> no such line, i pasted the whole file above
<Daisuke_Laptop> k
<Daisuke_Laptop> save and close
<fladd> done
<Daisuke_Laptop> then from konsole, 'sudo NetworkManager'
<sven_> How or where can I configure the strigi deamon so that it can use a little bit less resources??
<Daisuke_Laptop> (or knetworkmanager, i forgot i'm using gnome on the laptop :)
<fladd> done
<fladd> and it works again!!!
<fladd> thanks a lot!
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're welcome :)
<fladd> but, what actually happened?
<Daisuke_Laptop> when you went to connect with iwconfig, it added the wireless device to the interfaces file, BUT, networkmanager will only handle devices not in there
<fladd> ah, I see
<fladd> good to know
<Daisuke_Laptop> so if you wanted networkmanager to handle your wired connection (i don't know why, but maybe there would be a reason sometime), you would remove the eth0 line as well
<kristen> I think the upgrade to Gutsy has killed the use of the ATI drivers for me - anyone think they can help figure that one out?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fladd> and do you think the crash of k(desktop)manager right after the first boot after installing is something to worry about?
<Daisuke_Laptop> meh, not the factoid i wanted
<Daisuke_Laptop> fladd: nah :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> still more stable than MS's best!
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it happens continually, reinstall those packages
<kristen> I've installed the ATI driver numerous times (8.40 & 8.42.3) and I always have the same problem - no direct rendering, for no apparent reason. This wasn't a problem before gutsy.
<fladd> Daisuke_Laptop: oh and another strange observation (the last one): I have no spash while booting, just a black screen for about 3 min until the login screen shows up. Is this normal in gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> kristen: libgl in ther right place and the lkernel module getting linked?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i haven't seen that come up...  but when you put the two together, it could potentially be a bad installation (bad burn or whatnot)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wouldn't make that ruling just yet though
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<kristen> nosrednaekim: Believe so, but I'm not certain. I've checked alot of bloody things in the last few days, and this is still all new to me. ;)
<sub[t]rnl> check your /boot/grub/menu.lst and see if its using a splash  to boot the kernel
<nosrednaekim> kristen: look though your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pass> any1 knows how to enable windows previews plugin in compiz fusion to display minimized windows as well?
<kristen> nosrednaekim: Have a few times. You can check it over if you're of a mind, I posted it to my blog for reference: merrittkr.wordpress.com
<pass> is AIGLX better than xgl?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sub[t]rnl: he's also been having issues with random crashing
<kristen> pass: Yes :)
<nosrednaekim> pass: yes
<pass> 10x
<joh1> gutsy is the new version ?
<pass> yep
<nosrednaekim> kristen: for the record... I got the 8.42 driver working
<Daisuke_Laptop> pass: that's like asking...  there's nothing i can put here that wouldn't violate the CoC, so i'll be quiet
<joh1> how old is edgy now ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> a year
<sub[t]rnl> i know the gutsy current kernel has issues with using the vesab framebuffer (passing a vga=xxx)
<nosrednaekim> 1 year
<sub[t]rnl> still tracking it
<joh1> dam
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's 6.10, gutsy is 7.10
<joh1> you got that easy source url ?
<sub[t]rnl> pass: in ccsm go to extras, and enable the windows preview plugin
<joh1> i think its doing it on it's own
<nosrednaekim> !source-o-matic
<sub[t]rnl> pass: make sure you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package installed
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<joh1> i think its updating on its own
<pass> it's enabled, problem is that it does not display minimized windows, only running windows.
<kristen> nosrednaekim: I upgraded to gutsy and my resolution and everything was frelled, I figured it had just messed up a setting or something, and since the 8.42 was coming out I'd not bother, and wait. Only now that I reverted back to 8.40 and still can't get direct rendering, it makes me think gutsy hurt the setup. The upgrade was very rocky, so I wouldn't be surprised.
<pass> sub[t]rnl - I got compiz with all the packages running, windows previews displays only running windows, i know it is some kind of bug with Xorg
<joh1> doesn't it auto update ?
<sub[t]rnl> kristen: what video driver?
<pass> sub[t]rnl - my Q, is there any solution? in beryl for instance they had it figured out.
<fladd> sub[t]rnl: where should the splash in the menu.lst be specified?
<kristen> sub[t]rnl: I am trying to use the new ATI 8.42.3 fglrx driver
<sub[t]rnl> fladd: in the kernel boot option
<sub[t]rnl> pass: i'm thinking its an issue with kicker and the preview.  I saw a fix on kde-look.org for compiz-kicker i think
<sub[t]rnl> pass: take a look there
<fladd> sub[t]rnl: well, it says splash there, right after quiet
<sub[t]rnl> fladd: show me the entire boot line
<fladd> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=085e7b9f-1bfa-4f89-bee6-8648babdad89 ro quiet splash
<pass> sub[t]rnl - 10x but I already tried it, it's another issue... has nothing to do with the window previews plugin. thanks for trying though.
<sub[t]rnl> fladd: only thing I can tell you is to take the splash out if its not framebuffering
<nosrednaekim> kristen: wow...can't see ANYTHING in there...
<joh1> wahts etch ?
<nosrednaekim> kristen: do you have the composite extension disabled in your xorg.conf
<joh1> if i just update my sources to gusty then update and yea
<joh1> what do i do to updage to gusty ?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kristen> nosrednaekim: Looks all good, doesn't it? Should work, and all. fglrxinfo states using the correct driver, the only oddity is that glxinfo states OpenGL vendor string: Mesa. And I've also tried having the composite extention enabled, disabled, and not commented at all - none made a difference
<fladd> well, I took that out, and now I get quite normal bootmessegaes (including an error from kinit whicht tells me someting about failing to resume, but i guess this is normal?)
<pass> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<sub[t]rnl> fladd: yeah
<joh1> sub[t]rnl:  cant i do the same thing from adept manager ?
<pass> joh1: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<joh1> if i hit full update righ t?
<fladd> so should i add anything to make it framebuffer?
<nosrednaekim> kristen: maybe your card just isn't supported...I mean, its a whole new code base.
<sub[t]rnl> whats your video card?
<fladd> ati mobility radeon 9600
<kristen> nosrednaekim: ATI says it is supported, and I have heard from other x1400 (my card) users that it worked flawlessly for them, no problems. Also the 8.40 driver DID work for me in Feisty just fine, but doesn't since the upgrade to gutsy...
<nosrednaekim> kristen: ah....
<nosrednaekim> kristen: and the official driver doesn't work either?
<sub[t]rnl> well, as of gutsy they blacklist vesab, you can try uncommenting it, adding fbcon and vesafb into your /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and rebuilding the kernel image
<kristen> nosrednaekim: fglrx isn't the official driver? ^_^
<joh1>   udev: Breaks: libdevmapper1.02 (< 2:1.02.08-1ubuntu7) but 2:1.02.07-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<nosrednaekim> kristen: well, no...but I mean the official fglrx driver from the repositories
<pass> joh1: after you upgrade to gutsy make sure u get rid of the evms package, it only causes troubles.
<sub[t]rnl> fladd: add vesafb and fbcon into the modules file, then update-initramfs -u
<kristen> nosrednaekim: Haven't tried it to be honest. Didn't work for me the first time I loaded Kubuntu on my machine, had to download a driver to even get X on the LiveCD. :) lol
<fladd> sub[t]rnl: there was however the splash screen, when booting from cd
<joh1> um idk what to do the system is using edgy i just updated my sources.list and ran apt-get update now what ?
<nosrednaekim> kristen: ah :)
<nosrednaekim> kristen: thats the official one then if you DLed with Apt-get
<Mace68> lo all, got a little problem... i enabled the acpi helper in kde power management. it's not working the way it should, and one symptom is i can't get back into the power settings to change anything. is there a process i should kill or a config file i can edit to disable the acpi helper?
<pass> CYA all, thanks for help especially sub[t]rnl
<Dragnslcr> So now when I try to boot the -generic kernel, I get a kernel panic after about 1.5 seconds
<sub[t]rnl> pass: take care
<Dragnslcr> Something about not being able to mount the root fs
<joh1> ?
<kristen> nosrednaekim: Nope, when I got this computer nothing was working in Linux, followed a guys guide revolving around the Dell 6400 and ATI x1400, did a wget for the driver.
<joh1> if i run update on edgy with gutsy 's sources wont that break the system
<joh1> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, yes it will
<Mace68> forgot to mention that i am on a laptop and the battery applet stopped working too
<Daisuke_Laptop> personally, i would recommend doing a fresh gutsy install
<joh1> Daisuke_Laptop:  should i go back to edgy sources and do some special upgrade ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> as you would otherwise have to go edgy > feisty > gutsy
<Minataku> Hm...
<Minataku> I hope Dr_Willis is okay
<Minataku> Haven't seen him in a while
<Daisuke_Laptop> and the edgy to feisty upgrade wasn't exactly stellar
<Daisuke_Laptop> Minataku: he was on early this morning
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Heh
<sub[t]rnl> yeah i talked to him last night
<Minataku> Yeah, the upgrade from what I've heard was far from smooth
<sub[t]rnl> we were tinkering with our conkies together
<sub[t]rnl> ...wa..
<sub[t]rnl> nm
<Minataku> It sounds about as smooth as my chin when I haven't shaved in a month
<Daisuke_Laptop> feisty to gutsy was much smoother, i thought
<lovre> how do i install my monitor drivers?
<Mace68> <sub[t]rnl> we were tinkering with our conkies together <<< TMI lol ;)
<Minataku> That's the one that sounds completely lousy
<sub[t]rnl> :(
 * Minataku meows at sub[t]rnl to cheer him up
<Minataku> lol
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Minataku> You made a bad sounding goof last night, too, remember? X3
<zimba12> hi
<sub[t]rnl> yeah I'm good at those
<Minataku> Heehee
<Daisuke_Laptop> Minataku: aside from the adept (and only adept, of course) problem with it still showing a version upgrade AFTER upgrading...  it wasn't too bad
<kristen> Upgrade to Gutsy for me crashed mid-point and wouldn't start again, had to finish with Adept-updater >_>
<Minataku> I upgraded my SPARCstation 10 and SunOS 4.1.4 decided to stop working
<zimba12> I installed Kub 7.10 and for 2 days it worked without problems (except the known crash for Kopete with MSN account)
<Dragnslcr> I'm in 14-386 kernel right now, and I just uninstalled the -generic kernel. Should I reboot before reinstalling the -generic kernel package?
<Minataku> Apparantly the old-ass 2.7 boot PROM automatically assigned the hard drive SCSI ID 3
<kristen> Say, hey, since it neer did the "cleaning up" part of the upgrade, could that frell graphics drivers? >_>;;
<Minataku> Well, the 2.25 boot PROM _doesn't_
<Daisuke_Laptop> but adept isn't a piece of software, it's the soul of the devil, entrapped in code, and it could be released with a mere misplaced click...
<Minataku> Which led to SunOS losing track of everything and becoming completely unusable
<Dragnslcr> kristen- did debconf segfault during the upgrade?
<zimba12> but one hour ago I suspended the machine and after that suspend knetworkmanager cannot find any device
<Minataku> When you've lost ls and cat and EVERY OTHER COMMAND
<Minataku> It's hosed for good
<Minataku> lol
<kristen> Dragnslcr: No idea. Can I check that?
<lovre> my ALT+TAB doesnt work!?
<Minataku> So I have to reinstall SunOS 4.1.4 on Usada
<zimba12> I also tried to restart, but it's still not working
<Dragnslcr> kristen- I was just curious, since that's what happened to me, and I had to just run apt-get upgrade a few times to finish
<Minataku> But at least she's working now with the 2x TMS320Z50 @ 36MHz
<Minataku> Or whatever the p/n is
<Minataku> I forget exactly
<Minataku> They're SuperSPARC modules
<Minataku> lol
<Dragnslcr> Guess I'll reboot, just in case. Can't really hurt anything at this point
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Minataku> I just realized that I sometimes enjoy confusing people by going completely over their heads
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> I'm well aware that practically nobody in here knows what I'm saying
<lovre> how do i install my monitor drivers?
<Minataku> But I'm having fun saying it anyway XD
<kristen> Dragnslcr: Not sure *shrug* I tried to run the upgrade again and it just kept crashing itself. I used the Adept updater to download and install the rest of everything, and afterwards tried the upgrade tool... it didn't crash, but after modifying sources said that there was nothing to upgrade, and closed, so it never got to the "cleaning up" phase of the upgrade.....
<CPrompt^> so what *would* be the best way to try an upgrade?  command line?  alt CD?  Update Manager?  Kinda scared from my last upgrade to Fiesty went pretty bad :(
<sub[t]rnl> CPrompt^: adept manager worked seemlessly for me
<Mace68> man i can't even kill control center now :S
<sub[t]rnl> CPrompt^: or just grab an alternate .iso, burn it, then install it without formating your /home partition
<Mace68> maybe i'm not doing it right... what's the most forceful kill command?
<CPrompt^> sub[t]rnl : when you say "adept manager" did you change the sources through it and then upgrade?
<CPrompt^> Mace68 : are you trying to kill a program or something?
<Minataku> Mace68: "kill -9 pid"
<Minataku> Which sends SIGKILL
<Minataku> If that fails, you're wedged
<contrast83> ^ and is only to be used as a last resort. :-)
<Mace68> yeah tried SIGKILL
<sub[t]rnl> CPrompt^: negative
<Minataku> If it didn't terminate the process, you're stuck hard
<Mace68> lol, was afraid of that
<Minataku> It's probably either jammed up, or in some kind of semi-atomic (means: uninterruptable) state
<Mace68> did you happen to see my initial question Minataku?
<CPrompt^> sub[t]rnl : hmmmm....maybe I have something wrong then.  Fiesty doesn't have the "Full Upgrade" available.
<contrast83> A wired ethernet connection should still *just work* if I uninstall network-manager, right?
<sub[t]rnl> CPrompt^: odd, did you follow the upgarde steps to the T from the ubuntu website?
<contrast83> I'm running Kubuntu on a fairly old machine and am trying to minimize stuff running in the background.
<Dragnslcr> Let's see if reinstalling the -generic kernel will work
<Minataku> Nope
<Minataku> I was eating dinner
<Minataku> Then came back in the middle of everything
<CPrompt^> sub[r]tnl : i haven't tried anything yet.  I'll check out the site though...
<Mace68> lol, k... here it is...
<Mace68> lo all, got a little problem... i enabled the acpi helper in kde power management. it's not working the way it should, and one symptom is i can't get back into the power settings to change anything. is there a process i should kill or a config file i can edit to disable the acpi helper?
<sub[t]rnl> CPrompt^: k, updating was painless
<Mace68> and that's why control center is hung atm, tried to get into power settings
<sub[t]rnl> CPrompt^: if you wanna be cool, you can just do sudo sed -e 's/\sfeisty/ gutsy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list;sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CPrompt^> sub[t]rnl : ok....where is the page with the upgrade suggestions.  I must be more tired that I though
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Hm
<sub[t]rnl> can't member
<sub[t]rnl> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Minataku> There might be an acpid or something
<Mace68> killed it :)
<CPrompt^> sub[t]rnl : ugh....I forget about ubotu  :(
<Minataku> Heh
<sub[t]rnl> shh, you'll hurt his feelings
<Minataku> Did it fix the problem?
<Minataku> Because kacpid is a kernel thread
<Minataku> And I don't think you can mess with those
<Minataku> lol
<Mace68> only thing i can't kill is the kacpi stuff
<Minataku> Yeah
<Mace68> nope, tried already hehe
<Minataku> Did the control center at least come back?
<Mace68> no
<Minataku> If not, try sending that a signal
<Minataku> If all else fails, try restarting X11
<CPrompt^> sub[t]rnl : thanks.
<sub[t]rnl> k, good luck bro
<sub[t]rnl> hope it goes well
<CPrompt^> thanks.  if not, I'll just re-install from CD  LOL
<Minataku> If that fails (It may, the orphaned process may become it's own parent) then reboot and don't look at that tab anymore
<Minataku> lol
<Mace68> lol...
<Minataku> You may have to disable the ACPI helper or ACPI entirely
<Mace68> how do i disable the kde acpi helper?
<Minataku> How did you enable it?
<Mace68> in control center > power settings lol
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> Wonderful
<Mace68> can't get there any more
<Minataku> XD
<Mace68> lol
 * Minataku sighs
<Minataku> There's probably a way you can disable it from a config file
<Minataku> Dunno how, though
<Mace68> no biggie though, computer still runs beautifully
<Dragnslcr> Well, looks like reinstalling the -generic kernel worked
<Mace68> k, i'll have a google on it again... thanks for trying :)
<Dragnslcr> nVidia drivers loaded fine
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Except for the uncloseable control panel
<Minataku> X3
<Mace68> lol, x server restart will fix that
<Minataku> Heehee
<Dragnslcr> It still seems like Bluetooth connectivity is a bit sketchy in 7.10
<Dragnslcr> Though it may just be my keyboard/mouse. They certainly haven't been trouble-free
#kubuntu 2007-10-26
<sven_> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mace68> hmmm...
<Mace68> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mace68> worth a shot lol
<sven_> Is there anything known about adept manager crashing your X server when installing software? this has happened to me various times already..
<Thylio> Yeah me to. been getting it alot latly
<sven_> adept downloads the software, and in the moment its starts the installation, BOOOOM, X restarts to the login screen
<sven_> then I try it again with the same software, and there is no problem at all.. it just installs ok
<sven_> Thylio, anything to fix that?
<galorin> apt-get  on the command line?
<Thylio> No srry, havent gotten that noob just jet
<Thylio> Ment neerd
<Thylio> I also have another problem, when i try to install somthing, i get a message saing that the packagemanger has failed to download, or the files cant open properly.
<level1_> Hi, I got gutsy when it was in beta and have been upgrading it... when gutsy came out officially, adept started asking me to upgrade (to gutsy?)... should I run the update manager
<Angelus> no level1_ it's a bug
<stdin> level1_: you can, it'll do no harm. but you are already on gutsy (it's a known bug that it still asks)
<Angelus> an adept bug
<Angelus> i doubt its an adept bug do
<level1_> okay, good
<Angelus> i think its a gutsy bug
<stdin> if you enable gutsy-proposed you'll get the update
<Thylio> It usualy just shutdown under updating anyways
<Angelus> cause no website/program detects gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> huh?
<sub[t]rnl> my nmap sure does
<Angelus> means,
<Angelus> if you go to frostwire.com for example
<Angelus> it will not give you the ubuntu download automatically like it used to do on feisty
<stdin> that's up to frostwire.com. nothing we can do
<sub[t]rnl> whats that have to do with the adept bug?
<barbaros> i just want to thank all kubuntu developper sincerely
<Thylio> About forstwire, i cant install it, beacause i dont have Java,   But when i try so install java in adept, i just get a failure message!
<barbaros> good job really :)
<stdin> barbaros: tell them in #kubuntu-devel that's where they hang out :)
<Angelus> Thylio: its not a failure masage ,   its you not accepting java's licence agrement
<ubuntu_> Does anyone have an idea why iwconfig will stop working after wpa_supplicant is used and closed? NDISwrapper driver. Once wpa_supplicant closes, the data in iwconfig "locks" and I suddenly can't set anything like SSID or frequency, and threfore I can't associate. WPA supplicant still works, so it's not broken. The only way to fix it is to reload the ndiswrapper driver.
<Thylio> Angelus; The thing is, i do accept the licence. I press "I agree" every time i try.
<ubuntu_> no errors in any log files that i know of, "set essid" shows up in iwevent, etc
<ubuntu_> but i can't change anything
<Thylio> Angelus: Do u think its bether if i install java in konsole
<sub[t]rnl> ndiswrapper has some limitations that a manufacturer driver goes around, such as setting your iwconfig to monitor mode.  Not sure Thylio but I ran across someone with a similiar problem on a forum
<sub[t]rnl> see if I can dig it up
<ubuntu_> iwconfig works befire I start up wpa supplicant, so it doesn't shut it off at the start
<Angelus> Thylio:  go to adept , and there's a package called , "kubuntu-restrected-extras" something like that, just search for kubuntu it will pop it out. install it, it will install java
<Thylio> Angelus: Okay
<Angelus> :)
<ubuntu_> on a related note, iwlist scan doesn't update at all
<Angelus> finaly, some seeders on the dvd torrent!
<Thylio> !apfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Angelus> 300+kB/s , nice
<Thylio> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu_> if it were in monitor mode, i would think that would still work
<ubuntu_> I have to go for a few minutes.
<Thylio> I still got problem while downloading package!
<Angelus> :o
<Angelus> format?
<Angelus> LoL
<Thylio> no please
<Angelus> it's fun
<Angelus> i formated 5times 2days ago
<Thylio> No, i hate it. Only got a 40gig harddrive, so i dont bother to partition my hdd.
<Thylio> Jeez, xmms  went offline to -.-
<Angelus> :D
<Angelus> you're pc is getting evil
<Angelus> tried to reboot?
<Thylio> Well, school in 5houres, i'm guessing ill be back tomorrow with new problems.
<Ngo> Is there a way to use key sequences to switch keyboard layouts in kubuntu?
<Thylio> Tomorrow is a new day! Maybe it's fixed by then:)
<ubuntu_> Any ideas on my ndiswrapper roblem?
<ubuntu_> there are a few computers around with the same wireless cards and they do fine
<andresj> hi, I am currently upgrading my system from Feisty to Gutsy, but it threw me an error. something about debconf not being able to install, "segmentation fault". Then there was an error installing the next two packages, and now it's stalled on zlib1g-dev. any thoughts?
<andresj> apparently, I'm not the only one with this problem: www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg516806.html
<Angelus> somebody knows how to edit the livedvd/livecd boot up script from an iso image? i wanna stop a program from runing on startup
<andresj> anybody?
<andresj> i want to cancel it, but then it would render my computer "unusable"...
<fluffman> andresj: you'll probably have to cancel
<fluffman> and install from the CD
<andresj> mm... what about my data?
<andresj> is there an option in the cd to upgrade
<ubuntu_> what kind of vital information do you have on it? you can mount your HD fro mthe livecd
<andresj> ?
<ubuntu_> and copy anything to a sub
<ubuntu_> usb
<andresj> well, I doubt I can copy all my files to an usb of 2GB...
<fluffman> the live cd comes with K3B
<fluffman> and NTFS write support
<ubuntu_> do you have another computer that you can transfer files over to?
<fluffman> so you can burn a DVD or backup to an external HDD
<andresj> mm... yes, but it doesn't have that much space, either.
<andresj> I might be able to repartition the disk
<andresj> and use a new partition to install gutsy...
<fluffman> yeah if you have enough room that would def. work
<andresj> let me see... `kdf`
<andresj> how can i see how much space do i have?
<andresj> kinfocenter crashes after i click on anything, and kdf is not installed...
<makuseru> is there anyway to turn a .swf (just a flash movie not a flash game or anything, into some other video format?
<fluffman> andresj: open konqueror
<fluffman> to your root directory
<fluffman> and it should tell you along the bottom
<andresj> fluffman, never mind, i opened gparted :)
<fluffman> gotcha
<andresj> wow, ok I have about 4 times available space than what is used
<andresj> so I guess i'll download the gutsy disk and reinstall...
<andresj> I was hoping I didn't have to reinstall linux again... (well, to think of it, it's been ~3 months)
<shukty> hi  my question is : i got amule i wonna set a list of ip address to block how can i do it [ ip server list ] tnx
<andresj> well, thanks fluffman and ubuntu_
<dcosson> has anyone had any trouble with usb hard drives automounting since upgrading to gutsy?
<shukty> i got same probl
<andresj> dcosson, how did you upgrade to gutsy? (I had to cancel it, because it stalled in the middle)
<dcosson> andresj:  fresh install.  automounted fine under feisty
<dcosson> (using the live cd installer as opposed to the alternate installer.  haven't tried the alternate)
<andresj> oh. ok. I don't know anything about that problem (sorry); I just wanted to see if I didn't _have_ to do a fresh install :)
<dcosson> ah
<ubuntu_> all my flash drives are mounting fine
<ubuntu_> I had one problem where I mounted a second HD to copy files before doing a fresh install, and thereafter linux kept trying to mount my flash drive to that mount point
<ubuntu_> instead of the normal one, meaning i kept getting permission errors
<fluffman> you'll need to edit /etc/fstab
<fluffman> or maybe mtab
<fluffman> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubuntu_> well i just deleted the mount point because i didn't need it anymore, and that fixed it
<fluffman> cool
<dcosson> i hate to say it, but the default ubuntu desktop in gutsy has been easier for me to use, and nicer, than kubuntu
<Tm_T> I wonder what does current default look
<dcosson> current default ubuntu has compositing effects enabled by default that were cool and fluid out of the box... the install-restricted-codecs thing when launching proprietary media in totem was handy too
<ubuntu_> also, kopete crashes whenever I try to connect to MSN with it
<dcosson> kaffeine just throws an error when i try to play proprietary media.  i mean i know how to do it, it's just that they've made it easier.
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: really?
<Tm_T> dcosson: I thought it should do like totem
<shukty> can i ask where is the path of amule ?
<dcosson> i hate totem as a media player.  but that was cool.
<Tm_T> dcosson: yes, but I think we should have same ability in KDE side
<dcosson> i hate gnome in general but i am using it until i can figure out my automounting problem
<Tm_T> shukty: no idea, never even seen amule
<fluffman> should swap go at the end of a drive, or the beginning?
<Tm_T> fluffman: as you like
<Tm_T> dcosson: what problem?
<Kr4t05> fluffman: Doesn't matter. :P
<fluffman> k
<fluffman> just wondering
<dcosson> Tm_T:  usb HD does not automount since upgrading to gutsy
<fluffman> I've always put it at the end, but never really thought about it
<Tm_T> dcosson: automount when plugging in?
<dcosson> Tm_T: does under gnome/ubuntu but not under kubuntu
<dcosson> Tm_T: no, when booting up
<ubuntu_> Tm_T yeah, both in my guysy install and the liveCD
<Tm_T> dcosson: booting up? hmm, thats something I dont know
<dcosson> Tm_T:  if after bootup I unplug the USB and plug it back in, it mounts
<dcosson> but that's really irritating and gnome does it so until i figure it out i'm living in ubuntu
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: in gutsy install, go and install kdenetwork-dbg, run kopete from Konsole and pastebin ale traces you get thanks
<Tm_T> dcosson: have you check your automount settings in KDE yet?
<dcosson> Tm_T: i glanced over them, everything looked right
<Tm_T> dcosson: doublecheck
<dcosson> i'm going to go over to kde and look again :-)
<shukty> i can t find the folder of .amule is it hidden or ... pls s.o.s.
<andresj> shutky, how are you looking for it?
<dcosson> This is a really noob question but I've never really used 2 desktop environments at once... is it possible to go from gnome to kde and have all of my apps stay open?
<andresj> shukty, how are you looking for it?
<shukty> i m looking for the location of .amule
<ubuntu_> holy shit, 243mb
<andresj> ~/.amule/
<shukty> indeed tnx
<stdin> !language | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> Tm_T: i'm on the livecd right now so I can't do it. can i email it to you when i get home?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: just pastebin it and /msg me
<Angelus> is there a way to stop a program from runing on startup on the livecd/dvd ?
<Tm_T> if I'm not online, there's nuclear war going on and you shouldnt be in irc
<ubuntu_> ok
<andresj> Angelus, I guess you could creaet a new livecd, modifying that part. there is a guide somewhere...
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- talking about Kopete crashing with MSN?
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: yes
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's a known issue
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: it is? what bugnumber?
<Dragnslcr> A lot of people have reported it
<Angelus> andresj: can you find it for me? al i wanna disable is powernowd, cause it crashes my system and i have to make a forced reboot as soon as it starts
<Dragnslcr> Let me see if I can find it in the mailing list
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: thanks
<andresj> Angelus, it's a somewhat lengthy process, and it allows you to install/remove programs and edit everything you want in the livecd. here is the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<aaron_> so...tell me again how to do an in place upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<stdin> seen the link in the topic ?
<Angelus> andresj: isn't there an easy way to just stop powernowd from runing on startup? like a kernel parametre
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- Bug 150913 is the first number I happen to come across
<aaron_> ah thanks
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: not related
<ubuntu_> hmm
<ubuntu_> i have 800mb in swap space left but it's saying i'm out of memory
<ubuntu_> when trying to install that debug program
<Dragnslcr> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149623 I think is the original report
<andresj> [my internet connection broke down. now it's ok] Angelus, it's a somewhat lengthy process, and it allows you to install/remove programs and edit everything you want in the livecd. here is the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<shukty> i can t move inside that ~/.amule/ even with root privileges ... duds can u help me again tnx
<stdin> Dragnslcr: I'm guessing you mean https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751
<hellhound> what software is used to edit an existing partition?  Currently I have two partitions (/ and swap) and i want to resize my root partition and create a /home partion
<Angelus> andresj: isn't there an easy way to just stop powernowd from runing on startup? like a kernel parametre
<andresj> Angelus, I don't know... It might say on /path/to/mounted/cd/CHEATCODES*
<Angelus> cheatcodes?
<Angelus> :o
<Dragnslcr> stdin- nope, was talking about the MSN crash in Kopete
<stdin> Dragnslcr: yep, that's it
<Dragnslcr> hellhound- you can boot from a LiveCD and use parted/gparted/qtparted
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- some discussion about it on launchpad as well: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/153500
<hellhound> Dragnslcr: thank you... do I need to do anything special to make the /home move as smooth as possible?
<aaron_> cant verify the integrity of this updater tool
<Dragnslcr> hellhound- it worked perfectly for me, but making backups of stuff never hurts
<aaron_> what on earth
<hellhound> Dragnslcr: ok thanks again
<aaron_> oh it worked this time...I hope upgrading doesn't break everything
<Dragnslcr> Not everything
<aaron_> :p
<Dragnslcr> Your keyboard will probably still work
<aaron_> argh why is there still an old version of xchat in the repos
<Angelus> andresj: editing the dvd/cd looks fun, so i'll give a try using your guide, thanks.
<andresj> Angelus, no prob. I agree it looks fun, I just didn't have any creative ideas to modify to livecd :)
<Dragnslcr> If you have a dual-core CPU, pay attention to the default kernel option in grub after you upgrade. It got switched to -386 on me, which doesn't seem to use both cores correctly
<aaron_> nah its an old celeron
<aaron_> 1.2ghz
<aaron_> 'so not that old
<aaron_> but DANG does kubuntu run great on it
<aaron_> I thought I'd have to go xubuntu...but nope
<ubuntu_> do they even make celerons anymore?
<aaron_> nah
<aaron_> oh wow, changing your time preferences is pretty sweet
<aaron_> you can put them in any order you want
<aaron_> man...I wish I didn't play games...cause I'd use ubuntu all the time...this computer is my gfs
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: nope, thats not relevant either
<XenThraL> hum, my overlay seems to crap out after a while, randomly, and when I try to play videos it just shows a green image
<XenThraL> can only seem to fix it by restarting X
<ubuntu_> yeah, the only thing stopping me from switching entirely to kubuntu is the games
<Tm_T> ?
<aaron_> my macbook pro has os x and vista...and I only really run vista...games again
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: games?
<aaron_> i love team fortress 2...that game is amazing
<dcosson> Tm_T:  remember me?  my usb HD needs to show up in fstab if it's going to automount on boot right?
<ubuntu_> games made for windows
<aaron_> is there a util to monitor bandwidth usage?
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- what isn't relevant to what?
<Tm_T> dcosson: well that might help, though, because its usb, its hotplug, and IMO that would be wrong way to go
<ubuntu_> some stuff runs with wine, but many programs have lots of graphical bugs and stuff
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: bugreports
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- you weren't talking about Kopete crashing?
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: yes, but havent seen any relevant report or other information
<Daisuke_Ido> well, bnr2 took a big ol' dump :\
<dcosson> Tm_T:  ok... well, i don't get it... in the drive properties, automount is checked... the drive is there but it won't show up on the desktop unless i unplug/replug or manually go to /media/sdb1/
<Daisuke_Ido> it hangs on deleting expired messages
<Tm_T> dcosson: hmm, interesting
<Tm_T> dcosson: I wonder if you like to have script doing that on login
<dcosson> Tm_T: yeah, that would work, but it's not the root problem, and it will irritate me lol
<Tm_T> dcosson: if its seamless? ;)
<dcosson> lol
<dcosson> it just bugs me that this worked perfectly under feisty
<Tm_T> well thats weird
<Tm_T> but doh
<Tm_T> dcosson: anyone can verify it happens in other systems too?
<dcosson> i haven't really run into anyone that can.  I have a feeling it's my problem, probably... i just can't figure it out
<Daisuke_Ido> man, i don't want to give up bnr2 :(
<BrightEyes`> any ways for watching wmv videos in  kubuntu 7.10?
<dcosson> Tm_T:  another weird thing, the drive is now located at /media/sdb1/ ... under feisty it was at /media/YURI/ (the name i gave the drive :-))
<dcosson> BrightEyes`: you have to install proprietary codecs... there's a number of ways to do it...
<Tm_T> !mp3 | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke_Ido> oooh
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i mighta figured it out
<Tm_T> dcosson: and your fstab hasnt changed?
<dcosson> that's what i was trying to think of
<dcosson> Tm_T:  I haven't changed it.
<Tm_T> dcosson: if it always same sdb, go ahead and add it to fstab
<Tm_T> dcosson: or you have another way to identify it there
<dcosson> it should be
<Daisuke_Ido> UUID?
<Tm_T> yup, UUID will do
<Daisuke_Ido> wasn't that what uuid was supposed to take care of?
<Daisuke_Ido> or am i thinking something else...
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: no idea :p
<Tm_T> I have only my usb key and I dont even use it really
<louis> how do you install compiz in kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> !compiz | louis
<ubotu> louis: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> out of curiosity, why doesn't it come installed?
<louis> thankyou
<jamaur> anyone know what package I have to install to get the c function man pages?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu_: because it still doesn't integrate as well with kde as with gnome, and because, let's face it, until hardy is released kubuntu will continue to be ubuntu's geeky unpopular slightly neurotic little sister
<Daisuke_Ido> then come 8.04, she blossoms and becomes more popular than her big brother could have ever dreamed!
<Daisuke_Ido> at least, that's the plan...
<Dragnslcr> What's happening in 8.04?
<ubuntu__> how can i resize my existing partition?  I am in the livecd now and I am trying to use qparted but the resize option is greyed out
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: what exactly youre asking?
<Dragnslcr> Tm_T- whatever Daisuke_Ido was saying
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: a lot of the areas where kubuntu's falling behind are being caught up
<Daisuke_Ido> like printing, and...  i don't remember what else, let me get the list
<Dragnslcr> Cool
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: yup yup
<Daisuke_Ido> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHardyCatchup
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: shortly said: progress!
<Dragnslcr> I tried my printer again last week (still on 7.04) and it didn't work, even though I hadn't touched it in months
<Daisuke_Ido> down at the bottom are the major ones
<Daisuke_Ido> *user hard disk mounting*
<Dragnslcr> I need to try it again this weekend and see if I can get it to work
<code_x> hello everyone, i just upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 for 7.4, now i can't see to find the "berly-manager" program
<Daisuke_Ido> well, it's beryl, and it'
<Daisuke_Ido> s no longer there
<Daisuke_Ido> because beryl no longer exists, it's part of compiz fusion now
<stdin> !compiz | code_x
<ubotu> code_x: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: beat me to it
<Dragnslcr> Ooh, improved bluetooth would be nice
 * stdin was poised
<code_x> thanks
<Dragnslcr> Of course I think I've learned my lesson not to get another bluetooth keyboard/mouse
<ubuntu__> can anyone help me with my partition question above?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm definitely getting a bluetooth mouse for my laptop
 * Tm_T needs bluetooth keyboard
<Tm_T> small size thank you
<Dragnslcr> The biggest problem is that I can't use my keyboard/mouse during boot
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm...  qtparted won't let you resize :\
<Dragnslcr> Which of course wouldn't be a problem for a laptop
<ubuntu__> Daisuke_Ido: do you know of a program that can?
<ubuntu_> Daisuke_Ido: I resized this computer's HD not an hour ago with qparted.
<BrightEyes`> any ways for watching wmv videos in  kubuntu 7.10?
<ubuntu__> ubuntu__: what format type was it??? it seems that my issue is that my partition is etx3
<ubuntu__> er ext3
<ubuntu_> it was ntfs, but 've moved ext3 with it before
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<ubuntu_> is the partiion mounted?
<Daisuke_Ido> resize ntfs with qtparted?
<Daisuke_Ido> never thought i'd hear that one
<Dragnslcr> Looks like my printer is working again.
<ubuntu_> well I just did it
<ubuntu__> ubuntu_:  no it is not mounted.... but the drive info does state it is busy
<Daisuke_Ido> ntfs isn't even writable by default
<Angelus> can someone help me with this error please - http://rafb.net/p/LjKSFW16.html
<ubuntu_> ubuntu__:does it have a mount point but is disabled?
<ubuntu__> ubuntu_: how would I check?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're...  trying to compile a kernel?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing
<ubuntu_> in kubuntu, K menu->system settings->advanced->disk and file systems
<Angelus> Daisuke_Ido: i already compiled, i am recompiling it with the squashfs module
<Daisuke_Ido> umm... dunno what to tell you
<Daisuke_Ido> it certainly doesn't look happy
<ubuntu_> make sure the "mount point" for the partition you're trying to move is blank and there is no "enabled" or "disabled"
<Angelus> Daisuke_Ido: i really need squashfs so i can edit an iso livecd image
<ubuntu__> ubuntu_: ok there is no mount point and it is not "enabled"
<ubuntu_> then it's beyond my skill level
<ubuntu_> sorry
<ubuntu__> surely there must be another program other than qparted that can resize a ext3 partition?
<ubuntu_> you could download gparted i guess
<ubuntu_> it's a standalone livecd
<ubuntu__> ubuntu_: hummm adept installer can not find gparted
<ubuntu__> ubuntu_: nevermind... i found it
<ubuntu_> yeah, it's not a part of ubuntu
<ubuntu_> the one I'm thinking of isn't at least
<Angelus> is there some kubuntu kernel that supports squashfs ? :S
<Daisuke_Ido> !find squashfs
<ubotu> Found: squashfs-tools, squashfs-source
<marx2k> What would I put into my /etc/fstab to make samba network shares mount asynchronously so my system doesnt freeze when it tries to mount them and they are not available?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info squashfs-tools
<ubotu> squashfs-tools: Tool to create and append to squashfs filesystems. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2r2-2build1 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<cdxx> okay i am installing nvidia grapcs driver Version: 96.43.01 , i tried the more recent ones but it says i have to use this one.
<cdxx> now i am at a point where it says , Unable to find kernel source files
<cdxx> err
<cdxx> unable to find kernel source tree fo the currently runnign kernel
<XenThraL> need to install kernel headers
<cdxx> how?
<ubuntu__> ok gparted was able to resize my partition.  now how would i move my exisitng /home to the new partition and have my system realize its new location?
<XenThraL> sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<XenThraL> I think
 * XenThraL scrolls up to see what the hell you're doing
<XenThraL> oh
<XenThraL> yeah I'd guess its just that
<cdxx> "couldnt find package kernel-headers"
<XenThraL> you need the -`uname -r`
<cdxx> yea i  used it
<cdxx> and  i just tested and `uname -r` DOES spit out my kernel version
<XenThraL> then grab that and try to find the package that has the headers for it
<XenThraL> and just install it
<bruno> hola
<bruno> coño si funciona esto
<cdxx> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6-386
<bruno> es que soy nuevo en linux
<bruno> tanto como 3 dias
<bruno> :D
<cdxx> ok that seems to be working
<at0m1cb0mb3r> can somebody help me with installing kubuntu on my 500gb harddrive i want to creat a partion for my home and a partion for my swap and a partion for linux but i dont know how to do that so i was wondering if you guys could help me out
<Jucato> !es | bruno
<ubotu> bruno: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<at0m1cb0mb3r> unless somebody can help me fix my grub :]
<ubuntu_> is linux smart enough to tell which of two swap patriotions is faster and prefer the faster one?
<cdxx> if you want it to be yes.
<wilson> no
<ubuntu_> if i want it to be?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> so im guessing nobody reads my sentence so i dont get help :[
<at0m1cb0mb3r> [ifr0g]: hey
<ubuntu_> atomic, it's pretty strightforward in the alternate install CD, so i imagine it should be even easier in the GUI installer
<Jucato> ubuntu_: why 2 swap partitions?
<BigDaddy> Evening all, Anyone here have experience with KTOrrent?
<NickPresta> BigDaddy, what about KTorrent?
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: for some reason it is killing my internet connection
<andycr> why is (k)ubuntu constantly setting keyboard repeat off no matter how many times I enable it, even twice in one minute? this happens on two different computers with both gutsy and feisty
<ubuntu_> no reason really, i was just wondering
<NickPresta> BigDaddy, have you configured KTorrent to use the proper amount of connections and slots. etc?
<source_> somebody can tell me the channel in spanish please?
<NickPresta> !es | source_
<ubotu> source_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<source_> !es
<source_> ok thx
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: I guess not. Is there a tutorial? I am used to using uTorrent. I never had an issue like this before
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: I know the problem is address here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktorrent/+question/12694
<BigDaddy> but it doesn't tell me the fix
<NickPresta> BigDaddy, try http://torrentfreak.com/calculate-your-optimal-bittorrent-settings/
<at0m1cb0mb3r> can anybody help me?
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: reading it now. bbiab
<Dragnslcr> at0m1cb0mb3r- there should be a step during the installation for setting up partitions
<vbgunz_> how do I find out which version of Kubuntu I am running? I mean something like about-kubuntu (build-date, version, etc)?
<Jucato> vbgunz_: lsb_release -a
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Dragnslcr: yeah there is but i dont know how to set it up i dont know how much for swap how much for whatever can you just help
<at0m1cb0mb3r> please
<at0m1cb0mb3r> vbgunz_: in konsole i think its "konsole --version"
<vbgunz_> Jucato: thank you. will that tell me if I am running a tribe, alpha, beta version of the Kubuntu live cd?
<ubuntu_> for swap, set up 2x your memory
<ubuntu_> 40mb is enough for boot
<Jucato> vbgunz_: I can't recall. it will just say if it's still "Development branch" I think
<at0m1cb0mb3r> ubuntu_: i have 500gb harddrive
<ubuntu_> maybe 20gb for root, and give the rest to homes perhaps?
 * Jucato thinks 10gb is enough for /
<vbgunz_> Jucato: major thanks then, I think the cd I am on in another machine is final, I hope :)
<ubuntu_> i was going to say 10gb, but come on, he has a 500gb drive.
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Jucato: i wish it calculated the other stuff for me i just want toi make a home partion
<vbgunz_> at0m1cb0mb3r: thanks, that told me the version of konsole, KDE and Qt but not Kubuntu ;)
<Jucato>  /boot isn't a necessity really....
<AmyRose> Jucato: It is if you're using a large hard drive in an old computer!
<Jucato> true
<Jucato> but can an old computer handle a 500gb drive? :)
<AmyRose> haha
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Jucato: its not old its custom built
<AmyRose> If the Linux kernel isn't in the first 2 GB of the hard drive on this computer, Grub won't be able to find it
<Jucato> AmyRose: ^^^^ :)
<AmyRose> Jucato: Yeah, I'm still using my old computer :P
<Jucato> first 8GB actually... and that doesn't always happen
<AmyRose> Sysinfo for 'amy-pentiumtwo': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: PentiumII(Klamath) at 332 MHz (665 bogomips), , RAM: 151/154MB, 121 proc's, 6.15h up
<AmyRose> Jucato: Not if the BIOS thinks the hard drive is 2 GB
<Jucato> hm.... ok... :)
 * Jucato has not answer for that...
<at0m1cb0mb3r> nobody will walk me through this?
<AmyRose> Yeah, I have to jumper my hard drive using the "alternate" settings, which makes the hard drive tell the BIOS it's only 2 GB
<AmyRose> then when Linux takes over, the whole size is usable
<ubuntu_> atomic, I would but i'm doing other things right now, sorry
<at0m1cb0mb3r> ubuntu_: k
<ubuntu_> i did this jsut last weekend, so i know it looks difficult when you start
<at0m1cb0mb3r> ubuntu_: ive been running linux for 6 weeks but i feel so brand new still besides after getting it installed
<sea4ever> O.o
<sea4ever> This looks scary
<sea4ever> ??gnome king
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: you say same thing after two years ;-P
<subtrnl> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: lol
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: so will you help me set it up
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: set what up?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> like all my partions
<aficionado> Hi, can I upgrade to 7.1 using the desktop cd or do I have to download the alternate cd?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> aficionado: alternate
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: 7.10 and no, desktop cd wouldnt help in upgrade
<Tm_T> aficionado: I mean
<Tm_T> bah bah
<at0m1cb0mb3r> lol
<aficionado> crap, now I gotta wait for the alternate :-/
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: so will you?
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: what about your partitions?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: setting up a home partion a / partion and whatever partions i need
<Tm_T> aficionado: you dont need cd if you have net connection
<at0m1cb0mb3r> on a 500gb harddrive
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: installing?
<at0m1cb0mb3r> yes Tm_T
<aficionado> Tm_T: eh, I need to do it on multiple computers so I don't wait for have all download everything each time
<Tm_T> aficionado: humm, apt proxy?
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: you need / and swap, and you propably whould like to have separate /home too
<aficionado> Tm_T: don't have time to learn about it :)
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: yeah
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: so how much would i need on each partion
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: 20-30 G / and 2 G swap should be enough
<slimjimflim_> does anyone know if you can make a stereo signal into mono w/ KMix?
<Tm_T> so rest for home then?
<andycr> why is (k)ubuntu constantly setting keyboard repeat off no matter how many times I enable it, even twice in one minute? this happens on two different computers with both gutsy and feisty
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: ill take a pic of where im at and ill upload it and can you tell me what to do for each partion?
<andycr> I think it's an x problem
<andycr> since it happens under both kde and gnome
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: well I can tell anyway
<at0m1cb0mb3r> Tm_T: but im at a weird screen
<Tm_T> at0m1cb0mb3r: there's not really else to do than just make them click click
<slimjimflim_> or maybe that's just the wrong mixer
<aficionado> ok, I am out of here. Thanks Tm_T and at0m1cb0mb3r!
<kristen> Does anyone know  if it is possible that a bad upgrade (to gutsy) could have somehow broken a fundamental part of how graphics drivers work on linux?
<slimjimflim_> nm my question, i figured it out
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: I found a torrent and it is downloading. It usually never takes more than 5 minutes.
<NickPresta> BigDaddy, did any of those tips help?
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: I had some settings too high, so far it seems to be working.
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: If I ping out on here, you'll know why
<Dragnslcr> kristen- depends on your graphics card. I just upgraded a laptop and it set the driver in xorg.conf to i810 instead of intel
<NickPresta> BigDaddy, heh, okay.
<BigDaddy> While I am testing the connection, anyone here know a good place for fonts? My windows fonts don't look that great so I want to browse for some linux fonts.
<BigDaddy> Hopefully that makes sense
<kristen> Dragnslcr: ATI x1400. And I mean something more fundamental than the xorg.conf. For some reason glxinfo | grep OpenGL says OpenGL vendor string Mesa, when fglrxinfo reports the ATI driver. I just can't get the dang thing to work.
<[cellfrog]> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<BigDaddy> [cellfrog]: thanks
<[cellfrog]> np
<BigDaddy> Oh, another question... who here is a Kongeror user? Are the black arrows beside the navigation arrows supposed to be a history?
<vbgunz_> are there any tools that will scan my harddrives and optimize them for performance?
<Jucato> BigDaddy: the ones that point down?
<BigDaddy> Jucato: yeah. They don't do anything for me
<NickPresta> vbgunz_, you may want to check out hdparm (`man hdparm`) although I'm sure there are some sort of graphical tools available, if you prefer that.
<Jucato> BigDaddy: on KDE, icons on toolbars like that have other option, you have to click an hold
<Jucato> (at least on KDE 3)
<BigDaddy> Jucato: ah. I kiept trying to right-click or ctrl+click
<vbgunz_> NickPresta: well, I was hoping something would exist that could perhaps try all those hdpaarm tricks and ccompute the best performance for the drives if possible
<NickPresta> vbgunz_, actually, the package `linhdd` looks like it would provide a GTK frontend to hdparm if you want to try that
<NickPresta> vbgunz_, ah okay. I don't know of any off-hand
<vbgunz_> well, that would be a nice program :)
<vbgunz_> if it were reliable of course :)
<cdxx> ok i have to reinstall my graphics driver now, do i have to delete the previous one or should I just run the install program again?
<blendtux> wrong file
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, it would be good to uninstall the previous one.
<cdxx> ok
<cdxx> how do i do that?
<kristen> Someone suggested this to me: Check that the DRM (Direct Rendering Module, the kernel module) is loaded and has found your card. Do dmesg | grep drm. You should have several lines of info............ Returns nothing at all. Bad?
<[ifr0g]> source or apt ?
<[ifr0g]> deb*
<cdxx> ummm
<cdxx> apt
<cdxx> nvidia-linux.x86-96*-pkg1.run
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, then, apt-get remove --purge THEDRIVERPACKAGENAME
<[ifr0g]> sudo before that
<[ifr0g]> ah, why did you download the run..
<[ifr0g]> there are already drivers for it in the repos.
<cdxx> its what nvidia gives you off their site
<ardchoille> cdxx: Is there a reason you're using the nvidia installer rather than your package manager for nvidia drivers?
<cdxx> i need this legacy driver and non other will work.
<cdxx> no reason
<cdxx> yo know a better way please enlighten me
<ardchoille> cdxx: You realise that you're going to have to reinstall the nvidia drivers manually everytime your kernel gets updated
<BigDaddy> NickPresta: I'd say that the KTorrent is fixed. Thanks for the help on that
<ardchoille> cdxx: The package manager can install the nvidia legacy driver
<cdxx> show me how
<[ifr0g]> cdxx,  nvidia-linux.x86-96*-pkg1.run --uninstall will remove it. but after you finish with arcade
<[ifr0g]> ardchoille*
<ardchoille> cdxx: Which card do you have?
<cdxx> nvidia quadro fx 700
<ardchoille> cdxx: Quadro FX 700 is listed for the regular driver, not the legacy driver
<cdxx> when i try the regular diver
<cdxx> it says it cant use it and gives me a weblink to this one
<cdxx> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.01.html
<ardchoille> cdxx: And how did you install that driver?
<cdxx> sudo sh NVIDIA
<damentz> hey guys, trying kubuntu today
<damentz> better than the previous releases so far :)
<ardchoille> cdxx: open a terminal and type:  apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<cdxx> --remove invalid command line
<ardchoille> cdxx: Tell me if it's installed
<cdxx> i installed it
<cdxx> it said it installed completely
<ardchoille> ok, but you installed the nvidia driver via the nvidia installer?
<cdxx> yes
<cdxx> and before it was don it said...
<cdxx>  if X FAILS TO find the nvidia X driver module, please install the 'pkg-config' utility and the x.org SDK/DEVElopement package fo ryour distro and reinstall the driver.
<[ifr0g]> damentz, yup, It blows :)
<cdxx> i installed those
<kristen> Does anyone know what this error means? libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed
<cdxx> now im either gonna jsut run the installer again
<ardchoille> I have no idea how to uninstall the nvidia driver if you used the nvidia installer, but I do know that you need to current driver for that card, not the legacy driver.
<cdxx> but i want to know how to delete the current non working install
<damentz> [ifr0g]: well, i updated via apt-get, and for some reason i don't have desktop icons anymore
<cdxx> well
<cdxx> why
<[ifr0g]> kristen, where did you get that ?
<cdxx> if i try try the current driver does it stop me and link me to this site
<ardchoille> cdxx: because the nvidia site says you need to current driver for that card, not the legacy driver.
<cdxx> and why did this driver work for it in solaris
<cdxx> your wrong
<ardchoille> cdxx: I'm not wrong, I read the nvidia webpage.
<cdxx> nvidia is wrong
<cdxx> therefor you are wrong
<ardchoille> cdxx: hahaha
<kristen> [ifr0g] glxinfo said direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) and expore LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose gave that error in it's place >_>
<ardchoille> cdxx: You're on your own
<[ifr0g]> damentz, right-click (dexktop) > Behavior (tab) > Show Icons on desktop (TICK)
<[ifr0g]> kristen, What graphic card ?
<damentz> [ifr0g]: ya, its there
<damentz> not even any media drives are showing up
<kristen> [ifr0g] ATI x1400
<damentz> it may be this nvidia driver i got through envy
<cdxx> just stfu if ur just gonna read me verbatim from the nvidia page ardchoille
<ardchoille> !coc | cdxx
<ubotu> cdxx: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<[ifr0g]> damentz, Try creating a new user and login with it.
<cdxx> if you dont know how to uninstall it just say so or dont say anythign at all
<[ifr0g]> kristen, Did you install the drivers ?
<ardchoille> cdxx: If you had installed it properly, it would be working right now.
<kristen> [ifr0g] Yes. Many times. 8.42.3 was going molasses slow, so I reverted back to 8.40 which I am using now to try and figure out what the hell is wrong. 8.40 can't get direct rendering either, btw.
<Romina> hi
<damentz> [ifr0g]: ok, logging into it now
<cdxx> pffft
<Romina> I am using the free vmware player and downloaded a FreeBSD image
<cdxx> ardchoille you dont knwo what you're talking about obviously so please stop
<Romina> the config file (vmx)  has a line in it with   NAT for the network
<Romina> so it should automatically be online
<[ifr0g]> Any one here with an ATI graphic card who can help kristen ??
<Romina> but I do not have an internet connection in freebsd (the guest os)
<Romina> vmware is installed on kubuntu
<Romina> any ideas?
<ardchoille> cdxx: I have installed nvidia drivers on over 100 computers.. I know what I'm doing.
<[ifr0g]> kristen, sorry, no experience with ATI.
<damentz> [ifr0g]: no go
<martalli> nvidia drivers can b installed several ways in ubuntu.  Please don't fight over which one is the "right" way
<kristen> [ifr0g] S'okay, thank you for trying. :/ This has been driving me nuts for 3 days
<damentz> kristen: it shouldn't be that slow
<damentz> [ifr0g]: ok, so i can put items on my desktop
<damentz> but none of the media devices are showing
<damentz> or anything else
<kristen> damentz: *shrug* I am running real damn slow even with 8.40 - but at least it takes 5 seconds to open a webpage, or tab in IRC, instead of the 10 - 30 sec it takes with 8.42.3 :(
<damentz> kristen: glxinfo says direct rendering is enabled?
<damentz> glxinfo | grep direct
<damentz> if not, your probably using a hybrid of radeon and fglrx drivers or something
<[ifr0g]> damentz, thats good, you can enable them at the same place above but under the device.icons tab..
<kristen> damentz: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<TUXedomember> were do i unpack kernel files to?
<damentz> kristen: if you run glxinfo by itself
<damentz> do you see lines that say mesa or ati/amd?
<[ifr0g]> TUXedomember, what are you trying to do ?
<damentz> if its mesa, then fglrx didn't actually install
<damentz> kristen: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<damentz> i used that to get my nvidia driver installed
<kristen> it says ati in some parts and mesa in others
<kristen> damentz: ^^^
<damentz> i think kano from kanotix made his script cross ubuntu and debian
<damentz> was reading through his code, looked that way
<miles_> yo yo wassup
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TUXedomember> i downloaded a precompiled kernel from www.linux-live.org, cause i'm new to kernel and don't want to build the module's but i have the kernel and need to unpack it to a place but were do i put kernels?
<cdxx> yes the installer realies one is already installed and deleted the previous one
<cdxx> BTW
<cdxx> realizes
<kristen> An nvidia script would work for ATI damentz?
<damentz> kristen: it just says nvidia
<damentz> kristen: it has fglrx scripts too
<kristen> damentz: Ohh it's envy... I actually used envy to roll back to 8.40... he doesn't have 8.42.3 in his repo yet. and his 8.40 is still not doing direct rendering
<damentz> ah
<damentz> kristen: 8.40 isn't supported on xorg 7.3
<damentz> thats why i think
<kristen> damentz.. then damn him for not having 8.42.3? lol :)
<damentz> oh wait, gutsy is on xorg 7.2
<damentz> thats odd
<damentz> ya 8.42 is nice
<damentz> i've already used it
<damentz> aiglx doesn't work right though
<damentz> it seems to be selective on what cards it wants to support
<damentz> Sysinfo for 'damentz-kubuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon at 995 MHz (1992 bogomips), , RAM: 432/503MB, 101 proc's, 28.38min up
<damentz> i'm on my old pc, just testing kubuntu, so far so good
<damentz> only hitch are these device icons that don't want to show up
<kristen> I've heard of other x1400 users who had no problem at all with 8.42 - got compiz and everything, didn't have my problems - hence why I think the upgrade to gutsy was frelled, and something needs to be fixed, like libGL.so or something... tried re-linking that but I didn't know what I was doing honestly.
<damentz> haven't had to do taht in ages...
<BigDaddy> OK, I found the font I want, but I seriously doubt all these people paid hundreds of dollars to use it. Anyone know where I can find AvantGarde LT?
<[ifr0g]> TUXedomember, i think the howto on the site its self should help..
<kristen> I dunno, all I know is that glxinfo still states mesa in there, bout half way through
<TUXedomember> but it does not say were to put the kernel file's only the modules
<kristen> even though fglrxinfo states it is using the driver and not mesa
<rhythmicmayhem> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<damentz> kristen: you can also add Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" to xorg.conf
<damentz> under the device section where fglrx is
<pieisgood4589> Haha
<pieisgood4589> hahhhahhaaaa
<pieisgood4589> hallo heroki
<kristen> damentz: Believe I tried that - said that it would improve 2D performance I think? if so, that didn't work either
<damentz> g2g
<pieisgood4589> haha lol gtg too
<hero> hi there
<hero> yes, pie is good.
<kristen> Thanks for tryin' to help damentz
<vbgunz_> to share files on my local network, what nfs package do I need from the repos?
<rhythmicmayhem> kristen: is it posssible that you have the Radeon driver instead of the fglrx driver?
<kristen> rhythmicmayhem: Anything is possible I suppose. Though would fglrxinfo run if Radeon was installed? And it wouldn't be instead of, it would be in addition to, cause I've installed the ATI driver at LEAST 15 times in the past 3 days so it BETTER be there lol :)
<kristen> Can I check if radeon is installed?
<[ifr0g]> vbgunz_, nfs-kernel-server
<vbgunz_> [ifr0g]: thats the server, don't I also need a client package?
<vbgunz_> am reading up on it but don't see packages for client
<rhythmicmayhem> kristen: try    lsmod | grep radeon     on the cli
<[ifr0g]> vbgunz_, konqueror can access nfs shares.
<cdxx> "THE 100.14.19 NVIDIA graphics driver will ignore this cpu"
<kristen> rhythmicmayhem: Nothing. Did a search in Adept Manager though, and radeon returned "radeontool" installed.....
<vbgunz_> [ifr0g]: ok, I will look into it, major thanks!
<cdxx> the card installe din this system is supported thru the NVIDIA 96.43.xx legay driver
<[ifr0g]> np
<rhythmicmayhem> kristen: try    lsmod | grep fglrx     on the cli
<cdxx> the card installe din this system is supported thru the NVIDIA 96.43.xx legay driver
<cdxx> ardchoille was so sure of himself he pmed me talking about how many times hes installed nvidia drivers etc
<rhythmicmayhem> kristen: I had a similar problem a couple years ago when I used Gentoo.  I had both installed and it was very confusing (still is for me I guess ;)
<cdxx> i just went and retried the 100.14.19 one and it once again told me that i have to use th elegacy driver
<kristen> rhythmicmayhem: fglrx                1480044  0 .. next line: agpgart                35016  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, simply uninstall the .run script pls
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, after done that, do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<[ifr0g]> and restart X and your done
<curi0> Does anyone here have direct rendering functioning with an NVIDIA Geforce FX 5900XT graphics card?
<cdxx> sorry about being a dick im getting frustrated over here.
 * cdxx hits the bong
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, i can understand.. :)
<rhythmicmayhem> kristen: right driver then .. it was worth a shot ... sorry can't help
<vbgunz_> [ifr0g]: if you don't mind me asking. what is the different between the nfs-kernel and the other two nfs-server and nfs-user-server?
<kristen> rhythmicmayhem: S'okay, no one has been able to. Thank you for trying! I appreciate it
<cdxx> runing  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<curi0> you should check to see if direct rendering is on by glxinfo | grep rendering
<curi0> if it's not and you need it welcome to my world!
<[ifr0g]> vbgunz_, nfs-kernel is simply recommended over nfs-user cause it has some extra kernel features.. NEver looked into it for a long time though.
<cdxx> OH SHNIT
<cdxx>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx worked
<curi0> It usually does
<curi0> Now see if you have direct rendering on
<vbgunz_> [ifr0g]: thanks :)
<curi0> if you're taking that step in order to satisfy something that has to do with 3D acceleration you should consider.
<[ifr0g]> vbgunz_, just a sec
<vbgunz_> [ifr0g]: am going over a link here http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<[ifr0g]> vbgunz_, this might help you : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<vbgunz_> heh :)
<[ifr0g]> :D
<curi0> ifr0g i love your name!
<vbgunz_> thanks, the more the better I guess :)
<curi0> been admiring it since i first joined this channel 2 days ago
<cdxx> ifrog thank you so much man
<[ifr0g]> curi0, Really :).. It took me 2 weeks to think it over..
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, np
<[ifr0g]> curi0, for my domain name that is, Which is currently suspended :(
<curi0> :(
<cdxx> [ifr0g] i have 7 TB's of media, 1.27 just high quality group rls mp3 arhcive and 2 TB of tv shows, mostly full seasons, if you want ftp access just ask
<Tm_T> [ifr0g]: suspended?
<curi0> [ifrog]: think you can try to help me with this direct rendering problem
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, wow !!!
<curi0> i'm currently scouring google too
<curi0> been doing this since i came in an hour ago
<sub[t]rnl> welp, got the vga framebuffer back up for the tty consoles on the new kernel
<hero> i just want the cube effect when changing virtual desktops.  how do i enable that?
<sub[t]rnl> woot
<Tm_T> cdxx: no warez or other illegalities here thanks
<[ifr0g]> Tm_T, Yes, the admin who supports me is low on cash :(
<Tm_T> [ifr0g]: what you mean by suspended?
<hero> sub[t]rnl: how'd you do that?
<Tm_T> I see
<cdxx> i have warez but not for share.
<curi0> His sponsor is low!
<hero> i noticed that with gutsy virtual terminals don't work anymore
<[ifr0g]> Tm_T, ifroog.com
<cdxx> dvd rips into .avis arent warez are they?
<sub[t]rnl> hero: do you have compiz and the settings manager installed?
<[ifr0g]> cdxx, pm :)
<Tm_T> cdxx: as long as they stay on you and your family
<Tm_T> cdxx: and as long as you have original dvd:s
<hero> sub[t]rnl: ok, so i do that.  but now you've got me curious on how to get the tty consoles to work.
<hero> and can those compiz effects work w/o using xserver-xgl?
<sub[t]rnl> hero: ati video card?
<hero> intel
<sub[t]rnl> yeah they work without it
<hero> k
<sub[t]rnl> using the intel driver?
<curi0> Does anyone have glx direct rendering yes for their nvidia gforce fx 5900xt graphics card? I'm trying to complete this step so that I can successfully run compiz and awn.
<hero> sub[t]rnl: now, how did you solve the tty bug?
<sub[t]rnl> vga16fb
<hero> this does NOT solve the problem:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13981
<sub[t]rnl> I've now got a 1024x768 resolution in my tty's
<hero> sub[t]rnl: ok, could you help me out on how you did that?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<sub[t]rnl> your on gutsy's current kernel?
<sub[t]rnl> right?
<hero> yep
<sub[t]rnl> ok, start with sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<hero> k
<sub[t]rnl> go through there, make sure your using "fixed" fonts
<hero> should the encoding be UTF-8?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<hero> k
<sub[t]rnl> show me your lspci |grep VGA real quick
<hero> and Latin1 and Latin5?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ok, I've got a bit of a problem with kopete, and this is a bit long. Basically, there have been two "empty" accounts in kopete, a Jabber "EMPTY@" account, and a MSN "empty" account.
<hero> it has VGA for the font in the console-setup
<sub[t]rnl> ok, used fixed
<hero> it should say fixed?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<hero> and size?
<sub[t]rnl> whatever you want
<sub[t]rnl> 15 or 16
<hero> what's the standard?
<sub[t]rnl> 16
<hero> k
<hero> one sec for the lspci output
<kristen> Whoo! *clicks through IRC tabs in less than a second* xD
<hero> looks like the ttys should work on next boot, though
<BonesolTeraDyne> After removing them, I can no longer connect. So, I used "apt-get remove --purge kopete", and removed the "kopete" directory in "~/.kde/share/apps", and reinstalled.
<BigDaddy> Does anyone know of a tag editor that even comes close to this one? http://www.mp3tag.de/en/index.html
<BonesolTeraDyne> It still has the accounts, and it still won't connect. Anyone have any idea about what's wrong with it, and why it still isn't back to defaults?
<hero> sub[t]rnl: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<sub[t]rnl> k, tx
<hero> so it should work, then? the cube effect on virtual desktop change?
<sub[t]rnl> we're not into that right now
<sub[t]rnl> lets do one at a time bro
<sub[t]rnl> but yeah, I'll get it running for you
<hero> i think the ttys should be fine once i reboot
<sub[t]rnl> eh?
<sub[t]rnl> i thought you wanted to use the 1024x768 resolution by passing vga= in menu.lst
<hero> no, i just wanted them to work, period.
<sub[t]rnl> oh
<hero> since i upped to gutsy, when i hit ctrl-alt-f1, etc.  i just get a blinking underscore instead of a login prompt
<sub[t]rnl> well just pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hero> k
<greeg> hi
<sub[t]rnl> how d
<hero> sub[t]rnl: http://pastebin.com/d2106020c
<sub[t]rnl> ok, you see your #defoption
<sub[t]rnl> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<greeg> i gotta bone to pick with you motherfuckers.  Why doesent mplayer play dvds properly? i get video buffer full error.  but i never got this shit when windows was installed.
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<greeg> and mplayer nor vlc wont play wmv smoothly
<BonesolTeraDyne> !ohmy | greeg
<ubotu> greeg: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hero> sub[t]rnl: yeah
<sub[t]rnl> ok, what your doing there is passing a screen resolution that uses a framebuffer to display, the vga=791
<BonesolTeraDyne> greeg: Do you have libdvdcss installed?
<greeg> i havev w32codecs and installed
<j1solutions> greeg, reinstall windows, that my advice to you
<sub[t]rnl> just take out the vga=791
<hero> ok
<hero> and what will that do?
<sub[t]rnl> now you will not framebuffer the console, and it will display, though its gonna be 800x600
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, that'll do it
<sub[t]rnl> save it
<hero> the splash screen won't display in 1024x768?
<sub[t]rnl> no, thats why its going blank
<sub[t]rnl> cause your passing that vga option
<sub[t]rnl> now, I found a fix if you want to display the smaller resolution in terminals
<j1solutions> hey sub, what file is that in?
<greeg> yes libdvdcss and w32codecs are both  installed
<sub[t]rnl> -> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<j1solutions> i have the same problem with me laptop
<hero> sub[t]rnl: don't i need to edit each entry on menu.lst, not just defoptions for this?
<greeg> sub[t]rnl: where do i take this vga=791? whats that to that file your talking about rather.
<greeg> err path to that file
<sub[t]rnl> eh?
<sub[t]rnl> hero: take it out of the kernel boot line too
<hero> k
<sub[t]rnl> the vga=791
<greeg> yea
<hero> sub[t]rnl: so the splash screen will work now, but not at 1024x768
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<hero> is there a way to get it to work at 1024x768?
<sub[t]rnl> since your not telling it to boot with a framebuffer (vesab)
<sub[t]rnl> yes there is
<hero> that's what i'd prefer
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, exactly
<sub[t]rnl> ok, heres how you do that
<hero> ok
<j1solutions> hello sitaram sit
<sub[t]rnl> your going to edit menu.lst
<sub[t]rnl> # defoptions=vga=791 quiet splash locale=pl_PL
<sub[t]rnl> put that for your defoptions that we just edited
<hero> ok, so now you're having me put back in the vga=791 line
<hero> as well as locale=pl_PL (poland?)
<sub[t]rnl> yes, because theres a way to get it to work
<sitaram> j1solutions: hello... :-)
<hero> ok
<sub[t]rnl> ok, next
<hero> ready
<sub[t]rnl> sudo update-grub
<hero> is the comment character supposed to be there?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<hero> k
<sub[t]rnl> ok, now, edit /etc/usplash.conf
<sub[t]rnl> and make sure it has xres=1024 yres=768
<sub[t]rnl> in it
<hero> they're on two separate lines, but yes
<sub[t]rnl> ok, good
<sub[t]rnl> now to make sure we're not blacklisted
<sub[t]rnl> edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer
<sub[t]rnl> make sure vga16fb and vesafb are uncommented
<sub[t]rnl> err, commented
<hero> *commented*?
<sub[t]rnl> as in, don't let the kernel blacklist the framebuffers
<sub[t]rnl> yes, commented
<hero> did all these entries get re-written on gutsy upgrade?
<hero> i commented the entries
<hero> also, when i ran update-grub, it said it didn't find a splash image
<sub[t]rnl> kinda, the kernel had some changes to it that doesn't comply with vesab
<hero> k
<sub[t]rnl> ok, you got them commented?
<hero> yes
<sub[t]rnl> now to autoload the modules
<sub[t]rnl> edit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<sub[t]rnl> at the end, add
<sub[t]rnl> fbcon
<sub[t]rnl> vesafb
<sub[t]rnl> vga16fb
<sub[t]rnl> save it
<hero> done
<sub[t]rnl> ok
<sub[t]rnl> now check for dependencies
<sub[t]rnl> sudo depmod -a
<hero> (running)
<hero> ok
<hero> exited with no probs
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<hero> done
<sub[t]rnl> reboot
<sub[t]rnl> your done
<hero> k
<Azzco> Hi I need some help sharing a few files with a windows XP machine. I've tried to figure out how to use samba for about 4-5 hours now
<sub[t]rnl> ok, what kinda problems are you having?
<Azzco> Well first of all Dolphin can't see my shared folders (the once on the same machine) Should it?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<Azzco> Okay well then I've got a problem...
<Azzco> I tried to connect from the xp machine and got prompted for a pw. Then there'd be a connection right?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<Azzco> Weird...
<sub[t]rnl> well, I take it you have samba and everything installed
<Azzco> I have no idea what I just did but it works =o
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with gutsy and dolphin seeing shares also
<Azzco> Yes and I've been messing with smb.conf and added users..
<Azzco> Dolphin can't see the share now either..
<Dr_willis> you gave the users samba shares with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' ?
<Azzco> Yes
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis: odd, never seen that with my dolphin yet
<Dr_willis> You might want to try some other samba share browser tool. like that fusesmb tool or smb4k
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  for some odd reason the shares instantly 'time out' on me
<sub[t]rnl> i really need to work on my fstab
 * sub[t]rnl sighs
<pillowpants> whats tuncfg?
<sub[t]rnl> i've typed sudo mount -t smbfs //pantheman/mysharedfolder ~/shares way to many times
<pillowpants> !info tuncfg
<ubotu> Package tuncfg does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  thats why i use the fusesmb tool. :)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<pillowpants> im trying to set up ghamachi, and its asking me for tun/tap device driver
<pillowpants> im not sure what that is
<Dr_willis> fusesmb Network
<Dr_willis> :)
<pillowpants> !tuncfg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuncfg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find tun
<ubotu> Found: fortune-mod, fortunes-min, libtunepimp-dev, libtunepimp5, noatun (and 43 others)
<sub[t]rnl> i move around my mount points all the time though
<sub[t]rnl> for some reason
<sub[t]rnl> i like to keep people guessing
<Dr_willis> Dolphin does seem to be seeing my shares correctly now however.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, I don't want to hear any bad reports with dolphin
 * sub[t]rnl plugs ears
<pillowpants> Dr_willis: so i could install noatun and it would install tuncfg?
<Dr_willis> pillowpants,  no idea. I recall hearing about tun befor.. some sort of networking thing i though.. NOTe it said (and 43 others) at the end
<Dr_willis> !info noatun
<ubotu> noatun: media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2608 kB, installed size 6624 kB
<Dr_willis> pillowpants,  i DOUBT if noatun is wha tyou need. :)
<Dr_willis> !info ghamachi
<ubotu> Package ghamachi does not exist in gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> is it conky time yet doc?
<sub[t]rnl> :}
<dorkface> How does one connect to a wireless network through CLI?  I want to use that because sometimes KNetworkManager does not want to connect to the network, and I have no output to figure out why.  I was hoping perhaps a
<dorkface> verbose flag would help
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> wap_supplicant
<sub[t]rnl> wpa*
<posingaspopular> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sub[t]rnl> i found that setting your wi-fi interface to "Monitor" with iwconfig then just sniffing packets will show you more access points than any gui app
<sub[t]rnl> then of course, you can collect the packets, and once you have enough IV's...
<sub[t]rnl> bye bye wep
<sub[t]rnl> i don't condone any of this
<sub[t]rnl> !hack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dorkface> That's why I use WPA with a 64-character mostly special character passphrase :)
<sub[t]rnl> wpa is safe
<pillowpants> does wpa work in gutsy?
<dorkface> yep
<pillowpants> in wireless manager i only see wep as the key entry
<pillowpants> i could never get it to work in feisty
<dorkface> I'm connecting to my WPA network right now
<dorkface> connected*
<pillowpants> dorkface: with no major modification?
<dorkface> nope
<pillowpants> WPA TSK?
<dorkface> yep
<pillowpants> WPA2*
<pillowpants> hmm
<dorkface> not wpa2
<dorkface> no aes
<dorkface> tkp
<pillowpants> wpa tsk is good enough
<pillowpants> i could just never get it to work before
<posingaspopular> are there any gui mp3 to ogg converters?
<luser[t]> i was in here earlier talking to someone about splash screens
<luser[t]> is that guy still here?
<luser[t]> he had me mess with framebuffer settings
<luser[t]> localhost modprobe: WARNING: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuff
<luser[t]> er line 28: ignoring bad line starting with '*blacklist'
<luser[t]> hm.  guess he's not here now :(
<Dr_willis> !info audicity
<ubotu> Package audicity does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find auda
<ubotu> Found: audacious, audacious-crossfade, audacious-dev, audacious-plugins, audacious-plugins-dev (and 4 others)
<Jucato> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
 * luser[t] sighs
<Jucato> Dr_willis: ^^^
<luser[t]> i just want to get the bootsplash to work again
<luser[t]> is there a bug report that says how?
<luser[t]> i can't find one.
<pillowpants> does anyone know a good console media player?
<luser[t]> pillowpants: mpeg123
 * pillowpants is loving the fact you can get to console with ctrl + alt + f8
<dsmith__> so far three upgrades no problem
<dsmith__> i did do a vmware update and it hosed my fonts for some reason
<posingaspopular> Jucato: gui mp3 to ogg converter?
<dsmith__> er...update to 7.10 in a vmware image that is
<hellhound> how can i get my mouse back button to work in dolphin?
<Dr_willis> configure it to send backspace perghaps?
<hellhound> Dr_willis: how would i configure it though?
<Dr_willis> Good question. :)
<Dr_willis> depends on the exact mouse perhaps.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just set the  extra buttons up in Quake/games for grenades - is about it. :)
<hellhound> Dr_willis: it is a logitech G5 and looking on the web i found how to configure it to work with firefox.  but it does not work with any others
<yeo_> hellhound, look for something called btnx
<Dr_willis> hellhound,  i found the gentoo docs/forums often have good guides for some of this configuration
<hellhound> yeo_: is it in the kubuntu packages?
<yeo_> dunno, but i definitely know its on google ;)
<pillowpants> when i go to console with crt + alt + fetc do all of my x programs go to sleep?
<pillowpants> or what occurs in that process?
<yeo_> they still run i believe
<yeo_> you just arent viewing their GUI's via the Xserver
<Lynoure> pillowpants: they still run.
<yeo_> if you type top in tty1 they still take up cpu. so i guess they keep going
<elliott541a> is there any way to stop suspending/hibernating from killing my computer?
<pillowpants> Lynoure: yeah, i just wasnt seeing them in the forfront, so i guess they consume less
<Dr_willis> They all stay running
<Lynoure> elliott541a: killing in what sense?
<Dr_willis> You could even have several X servers/sessions going.
<pillowpants> Dr_willis: i wondered if that was possibly
<yeo_> yeah thats cool. gnome on one and kde on another. or any combo really
<pillowpants> Dr_willis: aha, i could go back and forth between icewm and kde!
<pillowpants> its perfect
<Dr_willis> pillowpants,  you could have several dozen users with their own Sessions going. : )
<yeo_> pillowpants, when logged in at gnome or kde. switch user and from the login screen, login again
<Dr_willis> Thers that fast-user-switching thing also.
<elliott541a> Lynoure:  The  computer will go through the suspend/hibernate process, but the power LES never blinks or turns off, and pressing the power button won't bring it back up
<elliott541a> I have to reboot
<elliott541a> power LED, that is
<elliott541a> it gets suck halfway into suspending or something
<Lynoure> elliott541a: yes, that's a bug for many people... https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/134476
<Lynoure> elliott541a: you could report your hardware and driver there
<yeo_> Dr_willis, do you know another method for opening more than one xserver?
<Dr_willis> yeo_,  you can spawn them with the proper command line command also.
<Dr_willis> how many more do ya want. :)
<Dr_willis> heh.
<Dr_willis> You could set up  where several start at boot time also.
<yeo_> :)
<yeo_> where would i put the script?
<pillowpants> !plasmaaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmaaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dorkface> !speech recognition
<jarn> Where is the new restricted driver manager?
<virnik> hi there
<mike__> jarn: "system settings'
<jarn> mike__: Where is that?
<kristen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mike__> 'main menu
<jarn> mike__: I don't have that. I have Settings and System but not System Settings. Neither appear to have a Restricted Driver Manager...
<virnik> hehe
<virnik> but in gutsy, compiz-fusion IS enabled by default
<[ifr0g]> jarn, ssytem settings > advanced (tab)
<virnik> and it works flawlessly
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Dr_willis> I normally install  the restricted-manager package
<mike__> virnik: not in kde
<mike__> jarn: i have it in the main menu
<[ifr0g]> Fresh install here.. And its not on the main menu
<[ifr0g]> maybe for upgrades
<mike__> install upgrades jarn
<mike__> I also installed "synaptic'
<jarn> mike__: I am fully updated. Is there a specific package for it?
<mike__> 1min
<jarn> My volume up/down buttons do not control what I want them to after my upgrade to Gutsy. I'm not sure what they control (a volume bar does appear) but it's not what they used to, that is the main system volume.
<virnik> mike__: I am using KDE, so...
<virnik> mike__: it was enabled by default
<virnik> maybe cos I have updated from feisty
<mike__> virnik: i just installed it
<mike__> hmm
<virnik> strange...
<virnik> still, it is really cool
<virnik> I am with kubuntu project from breezy
<virnik> and it is like giant steps
<virnik> used RH and FC before...
<mike__> virnik: was installed in Ubuntu
<mike__> jarn: you update from fiesty?
<jarn> mike__: Yes.
<mike__> hmm ok fresh is best
<Tm_T> how its best?
<jarn> mike__: Yeah, well, that has its own problems.
<Jucato> posingaspopular: sorry I was out to lunch... have you tried soundkonverter?
<mike__> jarn: Kubuntu is not quite a "rolling" release like debian
<virnik> hehe
<virnik> I made update too
<virnik> and it was ok
<mike__> virnik: compiz-fusion icon?
<jarn> mike__: Funny, I would think that the fact that there's an official upgrade method meant that upgrading was, well, official. :P
<virnik> only sound hotkeys messed up...but fixed them by overwriting libs from feisty's KMILO package
<virnik> mike__: i am using compiztray
<virnik> so do not ask me
<virnik> and, i have used beryl before
<virnik> so compiz was at its place
<virnik> only beryl manager stayed
<virnik> but not so long, i have wiped it out while I've found compiztray
<mike__> jarn: True "in theory"
<Dr_willis> !find compiztray
<ubotu> Package/file compiztray does not exist in gutsy
<[ifr0g]> !find compiz-icon
<ubotu> Package/file compiz-icon does not exist in gutsy
<[ifr0g]> :(
<Dr_willis> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<Dr_willis> wonder if thers a way to show others.. :)
<hellhound> i am trying to get my back button on my mouse to work in both firefox and dolphin.  i have it working in firefox perfectly but not dolphin.  i tried btnx and modmaping but i cannot figure out how to tell it send "backspace" when i am in dolphin and to send "alt-left arrow" when i am in firefox
<Dr_willis> !info btnx
<ubotu> Package btnx does not exist in gutsy
<roomulo> hey, folks
<Dr_willis> i thought backspace in firefox worked the same as 'back'
<hellhound> i already tried btnx... it seems to only work with one program
<roomulo> i'm trying to upgrade... but the same problem occurs all time
<Dr_willis> change the dolphin shortcut to be the same as firefox uses
<hellhound> Dr_willis: no backspace in firefox is page up
<roomulo> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/freecontrib/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 404 Not Found
<roomulo> Failed to fetch
<roomulo> and other like this
<roomulo> in this same repository
<hellhound> Dr_willis: how do you change dolphin's shortcut?
<Dr_willis> its right tehre in the settings/shortcuts menu
<Dr_willis> same as every other kde app has. :) i think.
<Dr_willis> 'back' set to backspace/xf86back
<roomulo> anyone?
<Dr_willis> wonder what xf86back is. Must be for multimedia keyboards.
<mike__> I cannot see any tray icon,Compiz-fusion works ok
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some other disrtos with some sort of compiz icons. in the tray
<hellhound> Dr_willis: i see it now... but it did not work :(
<mike__> Dr_willis: Yes I have it in "sid"
<mike__> works well
<Daisuke_Ido> fusion-icon
<roomulo> how to upgrade to gutsy via command line?
<Daisuke_Ido> !info fusion-icon
<ubotu> Package fusion-icon does not exist in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> meh
<mike__> err
<Dr_willis> hellhound,  you may need to configure the xorg.conf to have the mouse send  the button presses/set up 5+ button support.  Im thinking the config tool is seeing the other button presses as a right/left button.
<Dr_willis> My back button on the mouse seems to be sending a 'middleclick'
<Dr_willis> according to 'xev' at least
<hellhound> Dr_willis: thank you... let me give it a try
<roomulo> ...
<jarious> help
<jarious> i need to retrieve the full channel list
<jarious> how can i do this?
<Dr_willis> you mean /list
<Dr_willis> get ready for a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG list
<[ifr0g]> lol
<luser[t]> when i try to use kdm, i get no theme, but a very generic-looking login (with face browser actually).  when i login, i just get an xterm and i have to type startkde & to get kde to start.  even when kde starts, i can't close that xterm or it kills the session.  any ideas?
<[ifr0g]> Jaearess, what client ?
<Dr_willis> luser[t],  #1 - close it with 'exit' Not clicking the close button. :)
<mike__> How can i stop compiz-fusion/
<Dr_willis> #2 try selecting a different session in the KDM session
<luser[t]> it will run any other wm but kde
<luser[t]> gnome, xfce, etc.
<mike__> kde --replace   ,,does not work
<[ifr0g]> mike__, kwin --replace
<mike__> hell ok cheers
<luser[t]> i'd like kde to automatically start when i login through kdm
<Dr_willis> luser[t],  try  stopping kde. make a .xinitrc that just runs 'startkde' and try 'startx'
<Dr_willis> if for some reasin startkde isent working right. Your kde configs may be messed up.
<luser[t]> hm
<luser[t]> so i'll have to type startx from the command prompt instead of using kdm? gdm works fine, but i'd rather not use it.
<Dr_willis> gdm starts kde fine but kdm dosent?
<luser[t]> yep
<Dr_willis> Thats very odd.
<luser[t]> weird, huh?
<luser[t]> i know!
<Dr_willis> try making a new user. see if it works for him
<luser[t]> k
<vbgunz> anyone know why my KDM login screen is smaller (not stretched, centered) than the highest possible resolution? I think it is 1024x768 (centered). It should be 1280x1024. I put Virtual 1280 1024 in my xorg.conf but that did nothing :(
<Dr_willis> I just set up xorg.conf to only have the 1 res i want to use. :)
<Dr_willis> Not sure how to specificially set what res kdm uses..
<Dr_willis> I dont think Virtual is the proper setting tobe tweaking
<vbgunz> me neither
<Dr_willis> thats for the 'larger then the visibal screen' type desktops
 * Jucato thinks the correct resolution would be the first resolution in the default depth
<luser[t]> ok, didn't work
<vbgunz> I'll check my xorg.conf again
<luser[t]> didn't work with new user, or with .xinitrc
<Dr_willis> luser[t],  try making the .xinitrc just start a xterm. startkde works like that? (you sort of said it did earlier, just checking)
<luser[t]> well, when i login via kdm, all i get is a black screen with a white xterm
<vbgunz> I'll restart x. one sec
<luser[t]> and then i type startkde in the xterm and kde starts
<Dr_willis> That soulds like your kdm session is actually starting somthing other then 'startkde'
<luser[t]> but it doesn't matter if i close the xterm or type exit or hit ctrl d, when i do it ends the session
<luser[t]> maybe it is?
<luser[t]> i dunno
<Dr_willis> there are several .desktop files. one for each 'desktop session'
<Dr_willis> like gnome.desktop kde.desktop icewm.desktop and so forth
<luser[t]> ok
<roomulo> guys... this repository can be removed from sources.list?
<roomulo> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/freecontrib/
<Dr_willis> id try making a new one (copy an old one to another file) and edit it to be sure its running 'startkde'
<luser[t]> i don't have any file like that
<Dr_willis> luser[t],  yes you do. :) they are system files
<luser[t]> oh
<luser[t]> where are they located?
<Dr_willis> locate gnome.desktop --> /usr/share/xsessions/openbox-gnome.desktop
<Dr_willis> /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<Dr_willis> > /usr/share/xsessions/  Looks like. :)
<luser[t]> k
<luser[t]> i found those files
<Dr_willis> the kde.desktop I got is  launching       Exec=/usr/bin/startkde
<vbgunz> I made the only available resolution 1280x1024 and the KDM login screen is still smaller than what it should be :/
<luser[t]> so is mine
<vbgunz> I'll try changing the login screen
<mike__> How can I change boot gui res?
<luser[t]> i wonder if it has something to do with upgrading from ubuntu feisty to kubuntu feisty
<luser[t]> i'm on kubuntu gutsy now, though
<Dr_willis> luser[t],  see whats in    cat .dmrc
<luser[t]> (blank line)
<luser[t]> [Desktop]
<luser[t]> Session=kde
<Dr_willis> well im out of ideas. :)
<luser[t]> heh
<luser[t]> yeah, it's weird
<Dr_willis> other then try moving the .kde dir to some other name
<luser[t]> i don't understand it
<luser[t]> what would that do?
<Dr_willis> reset kde settings back to default
<luser[t]> hm
<luser[t]> i'll try that
<Dr_willis> but that was whyi said 'make a new user' earlier.. :()
<Dr_willis> to test that
<mikko> morning
<puercomorado> morning?
<[ifr0g]> Morning mikko
<rickey> hello i have got to get this file libdvdcss2, it is in a restriited repos dose anyone have that link
<Dr_willis> !info dvd
<ubotu> Package dvd does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vbgunz> how do you cange the KDM theme?
<vbgunz> !KDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<Dr_willis> use the 'kdmtheme' package it has a tool for it. :)
<[ifr0g]> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vbgunz> ok
<wilson> http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/       dead easy to find, just looked on google
<[ifr0g]> rickey, ^
<[ifr0g]> rickey, what ubotu said
<vbgunz> hopefully changing the theme works
<vbgunz> brb
<KingJere> Could someone please tell me where amarok keeps the xml files for podcast feeds? And if it is in /home/kingjere/.kde/share/apps/amarok which one is it?
<mike__> I am unable to change "boot screen" resolution?
<mike__> It is "out of range" on boot
<elliott541a> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[ifr0g]> KingJere, you mean the streams ?
<elliott541a> what do the buffered memory and cached memory refer to in Ksysguard?
<KingJere> [ifr0g]: I found the mp3s but I want to find the actual xml file. basically I want to subscribe to all the feeds my wife does/
<Daisuke_Ido> [ifr0g]: i'm guessing he means "podcast feeds"
<KingJere> Well maybe not all of them ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> as far as a quick way like that, i don't know, the easiest way would be to just see what they are and hunt em down
<[ifr0g]> KingJere, They should be in the dir you said above or /tmp/ or /usr/share/apps/amarok/
<Jucato> (not if they were added by the user, in which case ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<KingJere> Jucato: I checked there, If its there I don't know which file it is and it sure isn't obvious
<Jucato> I don't have a feed so I can't really help :)
<Jucato> you can try asking in #amarok but they're probably sleeping...
<Daisuke_Ido> i do have feeds and i can't find anything
<Daisuke_Ido> that's why i made the suggestion i did :)
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: what's the name of your feed in amarok?
<KingJere> Jucato: interestingly enought there are two files in /tmp/kde-kingjere/ called amarokryuz7a.tmp and something similar. they are binary though
<[ifr0g]> Jucato, do a sudo kfind and you can search contents in files recursivly for a match..
<Jucato> [ifr0g]: why me?
<[ifr0g]> KingJere, ^^
<[ifr0g]> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> Jucato: as far as...
<Jucato> !kdesu | [ifr0g]
<ubotu> [ifr0g]: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Daisuke_Ido> what the podcasts are?
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: you can "grep -ir pattern *" so that you can check which file contains the pattern
<Jucato> in which case replace pattern with a keyword
<Jucato> KingJere: you can probably try ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc too
<Daisuke_Ido> no match so far
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's still going :)
<KingJere> Jucato: No such file :(
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: um... be sure to be in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/ when you run that command...
<Daisuke_Ido> i was actually just in my home
<[ifr0g]> Another method is to use lsof to see what files amarok is opening wile playing the podcast
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: hahah :P
<Daisuke_Ido> whoopsie!
<Daisuke_Ido> [ifr0g]: that doesn't do much good when it downloads beforehand
<[ifr0g]> And the last way is to find all files that have their modified date to the latest :)
<Daisuke_Ido> one match.
<Daisuke_Ido> [ifr0g]: amarok updates multiple files often, that's not that reliable either
<Daisuke_Ido> amarok/collection.db
<[ifr0g]> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> that's about it.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to go searching through the tables, feel free
<Daisuke_Ido> i stand by doing it manually as the best way (you would be done by now)
<Jucato> ok... best way to solve this.. give me a feed to subscribe to.. I can test it
<[ifr0g]> me too
<KingJere> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks for all the effort! But perhaps you are right.
<Jucato> nvm.. I'll find one
<KingJere> [ifr0g]: try http://www.lugradio.org/episodes.rss
<Jucato> probably from http://www.twit.tv/FLOSS
<KingJere> everyone should listen!
<dsmith_> lspci, says I have a intel 2200bg wireless controller is this supported?
<dsmith_> do I need windows drivers?
<Jucato> dsmith_: no need. works out of the box
<[ifr0g]> dsmith_, yes
<dsmith_> hmmm, its not though
 * Jucato has the same wireless in my laptop
<dsmith_> so I do need win drivers?
<Daisuke_Ido> you do not need win drivers.
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> hmmz
<[ifr0g]> dsmith_, upgrade or fresh install ?
<rickey> now i cant get into my apt manger
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$ apt-get update
<rickey> E: Type 'http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/' is not known on line 47 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$
<[ifr0g]> dsmith_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> rickey: it means that line 47 of /etc/apt/sources.list is wrong
<rickey> how do i fix it
<Jucato> rickey: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit it
<rickey> i have no ideal what to do with that
<Jucato> rickey: press F11 to see the line numbers, go to line 47
<dsmith__> sorry did I miss anything?
<Jucato> rickey: can you paste line 47 here?
<Jucato> dsmith__: <[ifr0g]> dsmith_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dsmith__> thx man
<Jucato> dsmith__: my ipw2200 worked out of the box
<dewag> hello everyone
<rickey> ok your going to hafe to start at the beginning
<[ifr0g]> dsmith_, i dont think you need it, it gets automatically detected..
<rickey> i no nothing about this stuff
<Jucato> rickey: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file
<dewag> hai
<Jucato> rickey: press Alt+F2 and enter "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit the file
<rickey> put it where
<rickey> ok
<dsmith__> strange is it says its detected but it wont connect
<[ifr0g]> dsmith_, how are you connecting ?
<dsmith__> im on another laptop
<rickey> now how to find the 47 line
<dsmith__> just upgraded on a zt3000 HP
<Daisuke_Ido> dsmith_: are you trying to use knetworkmanager?
<Jucato> rickey: press F11 to see the line numbers
<LogicalDash> I have an AVI file with a bunch of HTML junk at the beginning that seems to be keeping me from playing it. Is there any easy way to strip out that junk?
<dsmith__> no, under system settigns
<rickey> ok
<dsmith__> Daisuke_Ido: I was earlier though
<rickey> this is the 47th line
<Jucato> rickey: can you paste that line in here. only that line
<Daisuke_Ido> check /etc/network/interfaces first, see if it's listed there
<rickey>  http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<Daisuke_Ido> that's not a deb line
<KingJere> rickey: first, its got no "deb" at the beginning
<rickey> do i just take it out?
<Daisuke_Ido> and vlc is in the repos already.
<Jucato> rickey: just delete it
<rickey> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> libdvdcss is in multiverse i think
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: I think he's after the libdvdcss
<KingJere> rickey: What guide told you to add that line if any?
<jarn> My volume up/down buttons are not working after the upgrade to Gutsy. They are apparently adjusting SOMETHING, because a volume bar appears on the screen, but whatever it is appears to have no effect and not be able to go over 11%. I have set up the hotkeys in kmix but it still does not do what I want.
<rickey> ok done
<Jucato> rickey: save it.then try the "sudo apt-get update" again
<rickey> close it and see what happens ?
<Jucato> jarn: kinda known bug I think
<Jucato> [14:04] <Jucato> rickey: save it.then try the "sudo apt-get update" again
<jarn> Jucato: Oh, isi t?
<dsmith__> Daisuke_Ido: ok I am looking in the interaces conf file
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want to use networkmanager, your card should NOT be in there (eth1, probably)
<se7en^Of^9> does someone know how to install the  KDE4s iconset oxygen
<rickey> i think it is ok ,let me check
<jarn> Jucato: Ah, yep, thanks. I found the bug about it.
<dsmith__> I do have eth0 and eth1, eth1 as the wireless
<Jucato> se7en^Of^9: you can't use it directly on KDE3
<[ifr0g]> jarn, Right click kmix > select master channel, change that to the proper control
<jarn> [ifr0g]: It already is, it's a known bug in kmilo.
 * MilesG is now officially a bachelor in computer information systems
 * MilesG exhales cigar smoke
<se7en^Of^9> thanks Jucato i thought so
<rickey> ok its good again thanks guys
<Jucato> rickey: no problem
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i edited my wiki. would you like to take a look and give me some feedback?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: sure! throw me the link! :)
<dsmith__> ip address keeps coming up 169.254.5.94, which does not match the dhcp ip convention
<posingaspopular> i will in PM so i dont spam the chan
<dsmith__> hmmm should be 192.168.0.something
<rickey> ok the way i got into this trouble was trying to get libdvdcss2 installed so i could watch dvd,s
<KingJere> rickey: remember that file you just edited? open it again the same way.
<rickey> where
<rickey> ?
<chipbuddy> i've got some questions about setting up dual monitors... but i'm using gnome. will i be able to get any help here?
<Jucato> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jucato> rickey: ^^^
<[ifr0g]> chipbuddy, did you ask at #ubuntu
<rickey> i have kubuntu 710
<chipbuddy> yeah, but 1) there are a whole lot of people in there, so it looks like my posts are getting missed, and 2) this channel is way cooler
<KingJere> chipbuddy: flattery will get you nowhere
<Dr_willis> chipbuddy,  whats your video card?
<dsmith__> lol
<rickey> brb coffee
<[ifr0g]> chipbuddy, what card ?
<chipbuddy> radeon x800
<dsmith__> copuld it be that ip6 is being used?
<KingJere> rickey: click menu > system > console (I don't do much point and click :(
<KingJere> rickey: click menu > system > Konsole (I don't do much point and click :(
<KingJere> sorry
<chipbuddy> the little tool that was included in gnome doesn't seem to be getting me anywhere. and really i want to get games running, so if i can just make the two screen stop mirroring eachother i think that would be an improvement
<chipbuddy> how can i get 1 monitor to just be blank... like... turn it off
<chipbuddy> aside from unplugging it
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$  http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<rickey> bash: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/: No such file or directory
<rickey> rickey@hom-computer:~$
<Dr_willis> if using the fglrx drivers. I think theres an ati/fglrx tool you should be using
<rickey> didnt work
<Dr_willis> rickey,  you dont use http:// as a COMMAND in the shell
<mads2> hi
<Dr_willis> that appears to me as a directory you would look at with a browser to download somthing from. :0
<KingJere> rickey: your in a Konsole?
<mads2> where can i change the font in the shell?
<rickey> take the http:// out
<KingJere> rickey: no.
<mads2> shell as in where i go when i press ctrl + alt + f1
<mads2> the default font there is way too big
<mads2> in the default ubuntu install?
<Dr_willis> mads2,  konsole has a font settings menu item. The 'console' you use the 'consolechars' command
<KingJere> type this sudo aptitude install libdvdcss2
<mads2> i dont wanna use konsole
<mads2> i dont wanna be in xorg when handling that stuff
<Dr_willis>  the 'default' font is set in the   /etc/console-tools/config     file
<KingJere> rickey: then your password
<mads2> thanks.
<Dr_willis> thats for the 'console' - Not 'konsole' :)
<rickey> ok it says it is done
<KingJere> rickey: watch some dvds:)
<rickey> i did my password
<rickey> thanks
<rickey>  sorry to be so much trouble
<Dr_willis>  /usr/share/consolefonts/ - is where the dozens of consolefonts are stored
<KingJere> rickey: there is probably a point and click way to do the same thing, but darned if I know it
<rickey> thanks
<KingJere> rickey: no prob
<mads2> Dr_willis: can you recommend some good fonts?
<mads2> i know. :]
<KingJere> Wanna know why I love getting support in IRC? No accent :)
<dsmith__> wow, hibernate and suspend works..
<blizzzek> i want to connect to a win 2003 server with krdc via rdp protocol. rdp:/here.hostname.de:1 <-- does not work (server is correct), i think i have to replace 1 with something else... half a year ago i did it, but i forgot how i did it  :D any suggestions?
<dsmith__> you dont need a port number
<dsmith__> well you shouldn't anyway
<virnik> can somebody help me out solving automount problem with gutsy?
<blizzzek> dsmith__: does not work either, trying it currently
<dsmith__> rdp:/5.61.xxx.xxx
<dsmith__> like that
<dsmith__> vnc, you use port numbers
<dsmith__> typically
<dsmith__> I had a M$ suppot vendor come in today and the fella did not have a laptop withhim
<MilesG> is there a way to echo date into a file through a bash script?
<blizzzek> hm... i works now... without port... but i am pretty sure, i did nothing else then try before... well, it works without por :D thanks dsmith__
<dsmith__> I fired up the xunbuntu box and installed krdc, he was impressed
<Thonolan> hello i use feisty fawn after a broken update to gutsy my system run but i cant use alsa or arts i have installed the recommend packets but if i try this : /proc/asound/cards i get this error :bash: /cat/proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<MilesG> such as --> echo "the date is " + date >> myfile.txt
<dsmith__> np
<Dr_willis> mads2,  i tend to just use the kernel default. resetting what ubuntu 'tweaks'  they do. theres some in the package manager tool also.
<blizzzek> thats a server of my university, they have a mixture of suses und windowses
<dsmith__> everything seems to work on this zt3000, except wireless
<dsmith__> I have to go back and study some more
<dsmith__> suses
<dsmith__> lol
<KingJere> MilesG: echo 'date'
<dsmith__> well I am out thx room
<KingJere> MilesG: er wait no
<KingJere> MilesG: just date >> text.txt
<Thonolan> i lltry to googlebuti didnt find any solution
<kristen> Well.... compiz is nice. :)
<MilesG> KingJere: yea but what about if you want to accompany text with that?
<muchanic> echo "the date is `date`" >> text.txt
<virnik> can somebody help me out solving automount problem with gutsy?
<muchanic> man date to see the format options
<KingJere> MilesG: need to be on the same line?
<MilesG> KingJere: itd be best if they were together..
<MilesG> im writing a script to be in /etc/init.d/ i want to echo "service started " $DATE into a log file
<Thonolan> nobody any tip ?
 * MilesG know $DATE isnt it though
<MilesG> if they could be next to eachother, thatd be fine
<pillowpants> how do you get gpg to encrypt a file not leave the original laying around
<KingJere> MilesG: echo "text" >> text.txt & date >> text.txt puts them on two different lines
<MilesG> KingJere: that works, thanks a lot
<rickey> Failed to find mountpoint for /dev/scd0   dose anyone know what that means?\
<pillowpants> ie, gpg -e /file
<KingJere> MilesG: I'm no quitter. Lets put em ont he same line
<pillowpants> i read the man page, but i dont see any mention
<MilesG> lol
<rickey> wen i try to use kaffien it give that reson for not playing
<Daisuke_Ido> rickey: your cd drive has no defined mountpoint
<muchanic> MilesG/KingJere: use backticks: echo "blah blah `date` blah" >> file.txt
<rickey> how do i fix that
<KingJere> muchanic: I forgot about that!
<KingJere> MilesG: Hes right.
<MilesG> muchanic: ahhhhh i thought those were single quotes lol
<MilesG> i saw that on this site im looking at too
<MilesG> thanks a lot guys
<rickey> brb coffee
<KingJere> I haven't the nerve to upgrade to gutsy. What am I missing?
<MilesG> KingJere: headache
<KingJere> MilesG: good one.
<rickey> Daisuke do you mind trying to help me fix my cd drive?
<MilesG> KingJere: from my own experience, and what ive seen in here, there is trouble with sound and wireless
<KingJere> The fact is I dont' have a good backup.
<KingJere> No wireless here
<Lynoure> KingJere: and with Hibernate/Suspend
<KingJere> Lynoure: I have never had Hibernate and suspend work right.
<Lynoure> For me (and quite many others) hibernate now hangs, suspend happens but no recovery
 * MilesG never uses hibernate or suspend
<Lynoure> KingJere: Hibernate worked nicely for me in Feisty
<KingJere> Lynoure: except if I kill X and suspend from the command line
<Lynoure> And not that FF refuses to get saved with session, not using suspend/hibernate is more annoying that it could be
<Lynoure> s/not/now
<KingJere> BTW I don't have kubuntu-desktop installed. I do a text system install and build from there so suspend saves me only like 8 seconds
<rickey> Failed to find mountpoint for /dev/scd0    can anyone help me fix this please?
<KingJere> rickey: What app gave yhou that message?
<rickey> kaffeine
<KingJere> rickey: still trying to watch dvds?
<rickey> yes
<KingJere> rickey: did kaffeine come up on its own?
<rickey> i ant giveing up even if it takes all nigth
<KingJere> rickey: good. I hate a quitter
<rickey> no it was a chice
<Daisuke_Ido> KingJere: everyone does
<rickey> choice
<Daisuke_Ido> that's why i still smoke :D
<KingJere> Daisuke_Ido: thats not waht I meant
<KingJere> :)
<rickey> brb gota pee
<KingJere> you folks running gutsy, whats the default app for watching dvds?
<rickey> back
<rickey> kafeine comes up in the choice box
<KingJere> rickey: just a sec while I install kaffeine.
<Jucato> kaffeine, with the proper codecs
<rickey> it told me to get libdvdccs2
<mike__> correct :)
<kraut> moin
<mike__> hmm ,Its in add/remove
<mike__> ^^not :(
<KingJere> rickey: under settings, do you see xine engine param?
<rickey> yes it is
<rickey> no i dont
<WaltzingAlong> vlc mplayer
<rickey> do i need to install that
<mike__> I installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<KingJere> rickey: I'm not trying to be an @$$ but are you trying to watch a legit dvd?
<WaltzingAlong> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13 (gutsy), package size 3775 kB, installed size 9428 kB
<Jucato> mike__: we use kubuntu-restricted-extras. not ubuntu
<rickey> yes
<WaltzingAlong> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<rickey>  it is store broth
<mike__> Jucato: oops
<Jucato> :)
<rickey> a walmart speical
<KingJere> I don't know, but is there any way that no link was made from /dev/dvd to the right device? Others please comment
<mike__> I want to change boot resolution?
<mike__> kde is fine
 * MilesG wants to upgrade to kubuntoo
<MilesG> crackhead_25_ ?
<Romina> re
<kaminix> Hmm... why is my Konversation traybar thing flashing? Nothing's red...
<Daisuke_Ido> private message?
<kaminix> Nope, none
<Daisuke_Ido> dunno
<MilesG> kaminix: its God
<kaminix> Mje, I don't think so
<KingJere> kaminix: every time your taskbar flashes someone has upgraded to gutsy :)
<kaminix> ^^
<MilesG> God just upgraded to gutsy
<Tm_T> ...
 * MilesG cries
<kaminix> Hmm... seem to flash everytime someone writes a message in my open channel...
<KingJere> if its S.O.S. in morse they wish they didn't
<kaminix> Nah, it's just random
<rickey> ok i think i figured out whats wrong with playing my dvd,s
<kaminix> Probably som haxx they added to the Konversation deb-package. if $user="alex" and $system="minipax"....
<KingJere> rickey: share.
<KingJere> rickey: cause i'm stumped
<rickey>  my xine extra pugins  is not high ligthed in add and remove
<rickey>  i cant chose it
<rickey>  i need to fix that
<KingJere> rickey: what menu are you in? Where do you see this?
<rickey> add and remove programs
<WaltzingAlong> adept manager
<rickey> i think i need to go into apt manger and install it
<KingJere> kaminix: check out settings> notifications
<KingJere> kaminix: check out settings> config notifications
<KingJere> konversatiion will tell you everything except when th coffee is ready.
<dewag> hi all
<KingJere> Oh well, maybe in 2.0
<rickey> and i can smell coffee ,ill let you know about that
 * KingJere makes feature request
<Jucato> KingJere: you can always make a dcop script that you can plug into konvi
<Jucato> connect kteatime and konvi...
<KingJere> Jucato: I just knew someone would say something like that.
<Jucato> (is there a koffeetime? :D)
 * Jucato is listening to Butterfly by Anime on Digimon [Amarok]
<Jucato> something like that with Amarok :)
<KingJere> Theres an easier way. "Hey $SONSNAME is the coffee ready?!"
 * Jucato needs to fix his collection son
<Jucato> soon*
<KingJere> just gotta make that an environment variable and voila!
<slt07> Hey guys, i have just tried out kubuntu for the first time, its very nice
<kaminix> KingJere: Thanks! :D
<gil> alguien que hable español?
<KingJere> kaminix: Which one was it?
<slt07> 7.5
<Jucato> !es | gil
<ubotu> gil: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> slt07: welcome to the wonderful world of Kubuntu, Linux, and Free and Open Source Software
<kaminix> KingJere: The one at configure notifications I think, telling it to flash when failing to connect to a server (irc.zirc.org is down). Changed settings in both though.
<WaltzingAlong> slt07: 7.10 ?
<KingJere> OK
<slt07> Ye, Walt
<Elephantman> hello :)
<WaltzingAlong> slt07: what had you used before and what prompted you to try out kubuntu?
<KingJere> slt07: first Linux?
<slt07> I've lived with windows for a long time ..
<slt07> It suxs pretty bad
<slt07> First time on Linux
<KingJere> slt07: my first stop with kubuntu is always www.ubuntuguide.org
<KingJere> The one for gutsy is still in the making though
<KingJere> give em time though. those guys do good work.
<KingJere> night all. I'm in CST and should have been in bed a LONG time ago. Peace.
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
<mike__> several packages are not available with add/remove but are no problem with ap-get ?
<mike__> eg:lm-sensors
<Jucato> yep. you might want to try out Adept Manager instead
<supert0nes> add/remove is nice when you first install your system, but after that apt-get/Adept are way more usefull
<mike__> Jucato: it need installing in 7.10?
<Jucato> nope
<mike__> ^l
<Jucato> K Menu -> System -> Adept Manager
<mike__> cheers
<mike__> Jucato: All good :)
<Op3r> hello how can you install skype on kubuntu gutsy?
<Tm_T> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Op3r> thanks
<Tm_T> Op3r: hmm, like to change your realname?
<Op3r> Oh sorry
<mike__> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/
<Op3r> yep downloading it now
<slt07> Hey , i've just downloaded CS LAN 1.6.exe .. Can i install it on Kubuntu 7.04?
<needles> what does "phy0->rt2x00pci_write_tx_data: Error - Arrived at non-free entry in the non-full queue 1." mean?
<needles> its flooding my console
<Arandel[at-work]> Guys my bottom pannel has gone, how do i restore it?
<mike__> Arandel[at-work]: during update/after
<mike__> ?
<Arandel[at-work]> after
<Arandel[at-work]> I was checking some settings
<Arandel[at-work]> everything was ok
<Arandel[at-work]> and suddenly
<Arandel[at-work]> it has gone...
<mike__> ok common prob ,Can you not "right click" and add?\
<mike__> oh maybe not,,,You have no panels at all ,,hmm
<Arandel[at-work]> when kubuntu loads it flashes and disapperas
<Arandel[at-work]> *disappears
<Arandel[at-work]> by the way i configured it so it would hide automatically
<Arandel[at-work]> it worked...
<Arandel[at-work]> but now it doesn't reappear
<Arandel[at-work]> how do I launch system settings?
<Arandel[at-work]> what is the command?
<mike__> run command,,system settings
<DeadJones> i used sudo apt-get -f install after the gui upgrade stalled out twice. i thought i was screwed. but the -f install seems to have completed the update.  not in any real hurry to reboot to find out but im sure it works :p
<DeadJones> arandel try: ps x         in a console
<DeadJones> look for that prog listed .. if u see it, take the pid # and do a kill -9 thatnumber
<DeadJones> then try running the prog again
<Arandel[at-work]> what "it"?
<DeadJones> its prolly stalled or hung
<DeadJones> oh wait. sorry, only read the last part. didnt see the whole thing :p
<Arandel[at-work]> )
<Arandel[at-work]> hmm
<Arandel[at-work]> lot's of kdeinit stuff
<Arandel[at-work]> may be it really stalled somehow?
<DeadJones> did u just update to gutsy?
<Arandel[at-work]> kinda
<DeadJones> gui?
<Arandel[at-work]> yep
<DeadJones> did it work or stall out?
<Arandel[at-work]> it worked
<Arandel[at-work]> it seems it worked before restart'
<Arandel[at-work]> )
<DeadJones> oh, so ur the one.  i heard it worked for someone
<Arandel[at-work]> so what should I do? xD
<mike__> gutsy is better with the updates
<DeadJones> u try logout?
<DeadJones> alt+ctrl+bkspce
<gary_inNYC> is it possible to share a mounted ntfs partition over a LAN in gutsy even though the partition was created and owned by XP?  i dual boot
<Arandel[at-work]> ok i will
<Arandel[at-work]> )
<DeadJones> sort-of possible to share that ntfs partition but nix has some issues in write on it. in the past its been read only
<DeadJones> all working now arandel?
<Arandel[at-work]> hmm no
<Arandel[at-work]> unfortunately
<DeadJones> mouseover doesnt bring it back?
<Arandel[at-work]> nope
<DeadJones> oh. ur screwed then :p
<gary_inNYC> i see, because i'm having a problem sharing it altogether.  i can easily share any folder in my home directory, but not so with any ntfs mount... it'll put me on a repeat login if i try to access it on a win machine
<Arandel[at-work]> thx )
<DeadJones> nah, dunno. im sure there's some trick to bring it up
<needles> Arandel[at-work] : do you mean kicker is messing up?
<Arandel[at-work]> kicker?
<needles> kicking is the panel
<Arandel[at-work]> yep kinda
<needles> Arandel[at-work] : run kicker in a terminal
<DeadJones> his kicker disappeared
<Arandel[at-work]> ERROR: kicker is allready running
<needles> killall kicker
<needles> then run kicker again
<Arandel[at-work]> shit it appeared and disappeared )
<needles> run top
<needles> how much resources is it taking up?
<DeadJones> too bad 'killall wife' or 'killall boss' dont work
<needles> DeadJones : i wish i could sudo apt-get install girlfriend
<Arandel[at-work]> well not much
<DeadJones> woohoo. that'd be a nice one
<Arandel[at-work]> how do I launch system settings?
<DeadJones> heh, ive just managed to crash konq and nautilus
<needles> Arandel[at-work] : uh, im not sure
<Arandel[at-work]> I think I should just configure so it doesnot automatically hide
<DeadJones> now dolphin crashed. i really need a restart. but im terrified
<DeadJones> with my absolute screwed luck, i'll be in reboot hell for amonth
<Arandel[at-work]> by the way
<Arandel[at-work]> when I launch kicker
<Arandel[at-work]> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<Arandel[at-work]>   Major opcode:   146
<Arandel[at-work]>    Minor opcode:   3
<Arandel[at-work]>    Resource id:    0x0
<needles> Arandel[at-work] : thats somewhat common
<Arandel[at-work]> Failed to open device
<Arandel[at-work]> so? )
<needles> you can just ignore it
<Arandel[at-work]> ah damn
<needles> i get 155 error alot
<needles> its just driver this or that
<DeadJones> nearly everything gives a failed notice but still runs
<needles> Arandel[at-work] : type konqeror into the terminal and google the problem
<needles> bound to have happended before
<Arandel[at-work]> damn just have to find out command for system settnigs )
<DeadJones> when searching for it, use common phrases .. u get better results
<hachka> yop
<DeadJones> like 'kicker disappeared'
<Arandel[at-work]> Oh yes!
<Arandel[at-work]> )
<Arandel[at-work]> command is kcontrol
<mike__> crashes hers
<Arandel[at-work]> there I just set the pannel to do not hide
<mike__> here
<needles> kde-systemsettings
<needles> oh wait, never mind that
<Arandel[at-work]> ))
<needles> Arandel[at-work] : ha, i suspected that was the problem
<needles> set to hide
<needles> im loving going back and forth between console and x
<mike__> needles: set to hide?
<mike__> i cannot get it going?
<needles> ctrl + alt + f1 > f8
<needles> mike__ : its just set to hide or something along those lines, maybe by accident
<mike__> needles: Yes because "system settings' is limited!
<needles> mike__ : what do you mean limited?
<pparker> hi here
<needles> pparker : hello
<pparker> i'm searching for help running kde4 on gutsy
<needles> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<pparker> i've followed instructions but it don't start
<needles> what is it telling you
<pparker> with xephyr it's very slow , lot of debug messages
<pparker> with kdm it logins but nothing happears
<needles> pparker : i dont know what to say, ive been wanting to upgrade to kde4, but im waiting for it to release officially
<pparker> needles: beta2 was very bugie but works
<pparker> livecd is amazing
<pparker> and i want start using it now
<Jucato> <pparker> with xephyr it's very slow , lot of debug messages <--- kde4 packages are built with full debug enabled
<pparker> anyone successfully using kde 4 packages here ?
<mike__> not yet
<pparker> another question related to grub
<mike__> ok
<pparker> it works but i don't see what is underlighted
<pparker> how to change underlight color to white (for now it's black)
<Op3r> Does kubuntu really need to gorge up the memory? I mean I only have 512 mb of memory :(
<Jucato> Op3r: what do you mean?
<Op3r> I mean this Mem:    450300k total,   442076k used,     8224k free,     7460k buffers
<Op3r> :(
<Jucato> Op3r: K Menu -> System -> Kinfocenter then click on Memory
<needles> is it possible to watch movies in the console?
<needles> and/or see images?
<Jucato> if you see Application Data (red) overflowing the Physical memory, then something's terribly wrong
<Op3r> Yes
<Op3r> I think somebody actually did that
<Op3r> although its on ascii
<Jucato> yeah, ascii art
<Op3r> like the application data took up 70%
<needles> Jucato : i heard you can do it with mplayer and fb support
<needles> how would i do that in kubuntu?
<Jucato> Op3r: Linux handles RAM a bit differently than Windows... what you see as memory being used might not actually be for Applications
<Jucato> needles: that I don't know
<Jucato> !ram | Op3r
<ubotu> Op3r: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Jucato> Op3r: have you checked kinfocenter?
<needles> Op3r : do you have any swap enabled?
<Op3r> Yes I am checking
<Op3r> And yes I have swap enabled
<Jucato> is everything slow?
<Op3r> Nope
<Op3r> :(
<Op3r> errr
<needles> i have a swap partition half the size of my ram
<Op3r> Im just being oc on the memory being used
<Op3r> my swap was like 1.2gb
<Op3r> no its 1.04 gb rather
<Jucato> Op3r: basically, Linux makes wise and good use of your RAM to make your computer run in the most efficient way possible
<pparker> i mean grub is working,i see menu, but i can't see what i select because select color is black
<Jucato> Op3r: just because you see all your RAM being used, doesn't mean applications are using it all
<Op3r> Yep I understand
<Jucato> most of it is used by Disk Cache
<Op3r> cos I have 15 tabs opened in firefox kopete and skype is opened I also have xmms running plus 3 konsole :(
<Jucato> (well firefox would most probably be the culprit)
<Op3r> Yes
<Op3r> I think it is
<Jucato> 3 konsoles?
<Op3r> yep terminal
<Jucato> why?
<Jucato> why 3 separate konsoles/
<Op3r> For my servers
<Op3r> Like 2 tabs opened each
<Op3r> Im using it to ssh to my servers
<Jucato> hm... versus 6 tabs in one window? :)
<Op3r> Yep
<Jucato> oh well... your call :)
<Op3r> that way I can just glance at them 3 at the same time
<Jucato> you might want to take a look into Yakuake too
<Op3r> :D
<Jucato> !info yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<Op3r> ok
<Op3r> doing it now
<Op3r> :D
<JohnFlux> needles:  mplayer -vo fb  file.avi
<Jucato> once installed, run it, and press F12
<JohnFlux> or
<JohnFlux> needles:  mplayer -vo aa  file.avi
<JohnFlux> or: needles:  mplayer -vo caa  file.avi
<needles_> JohnFlux : thats it?
<Jucato> JohnFlux!!! (meow)
<JohnFlux> needles: just by default running:  mplayer file.avi      it should work
<Op3r> Jucato, do you know whats the thing called like the dock on os x?
<Op3r> like an app launcher?
<needles_> JohnFlux : im testing it immeadiately
<Jucato> Op3r: kooldock? kxdocker (no longer maintained and packaged)? kiba-dock?
<Op3r> whats a better one?
<Jucato> Op3r: btw, Katapult,  a sort of Quicksilver clone, is installed and enabled by default (Press ALt=Space)
<Jucato> bah I can't type!
<Op3r> yay
<Op3r> nope
<JohnFlux> Jucato: http://bp2.blogger.com/_uykUGdiPttw/RyB1aBF8OFI/AAAAAAAAAHI/4z3vDjLBDRQ/s1600-h/plasma5.png
<Jucato> yeah I know what the dock is.. but I can't say which is the better one.. :P
<JohnFlux> Jucato: what do you think of the process list?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I don't like the horizontal colors yet
<Jucato> loading... taking a long time... connection sucks ;(
<Jucato> kool! (except for the alternate background color in lists :P)
<Jucato> JohnFlux: btw, did you remove the Tree view option?
<Jucato> just wondering... I only found out about that a few weeks ago :)
<Jucato> I mean about that feature in the Process Table
<luigi_> aiuto non entro in hotmail con konqueror e moxilla
<Jucato> !it | luigi_
<ubotu> luigi_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<JohnFlux> Jucato: no it's in that drop down list on the top right
<Jucato> ooooh :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I think the bright green tooltip will also be toned down by the artist guys :-D
<Jucato> yeah.. it's too bright.. but I love that there's a tooltip that explains that now :)
<Jucato> JohnFlux: you rock! :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: suggestions? :)
<Jucato> (now have you decided if it's going to be Keep above others or not?)
<Jucato> JohnFlux: the only comment isn't really for ksysguard but for the yucky yellow backgroud color :P
<JohnFlux> Jucato: I'm sure that will be changed
<needles> JohnFlux : it doesnt seem to be working, just a bunch of dots dance acroos my screen
<Jucato> I hope so too :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: The KeepAbove is on by default now
<Jucato> ah...
<JohnFlux> Jucato: but if the user changes it, it remembers it
<Jucato> kool! :)
<JohnFlux> Jucato: so you just right click the window title, untick keep above, and that's it
<Jucato> btw, last time I tried it, Ctrl+Esc calls it, and it can be banished by plain Esc now right?
 * Jucato wonders if he was dreaming
 * JohnFlux checks
<needles> JohnFlux : all I had to install was mplayer, with no other configuring to watch it in console?
<JohnFlux> Jucato: yes, Esc closes it
<Jucato> woot! :)
<needles> no "fb" configuring like ive heard about elsewhere?
<JohnFlux> needles: what sort of dots dance across the screen?
<tds> ctrl+alt+esc also closes a certain window you click on
<Jucato> tds: we know :)
<ws> can someone help me with vmware server on kubuntu... which possibilities do i have to access the linux filesystem from a vmware windows xp image?
<Jucato> we were discussing the ksysguard process table in kde4
<JohnFlux> needles: ah sorry it's   mplayer -vo fbdev  file.avi
<tds> Jucato, i just found out today about it
<Jucato> tds: only in KDE :)
<needles> JohnFlux : they look to be different text characters
<Jucato> (you have to manually run xkill in GNOME or map it to a keyboard shortcut)
<tds> did any of you comment on Digg.com about the 10 ubuntu things?
<luigi_> i cant access hotmail whit konqueror and firefox
<tds> luigi_, are you running moblock?
<JohnFlux> needles: when using fbdev?
<luigi_> moblock?
<needles> JohnFlux : its telling me i cant open /dev/fb0 and a few other errors
<tds> luigi_, if you don't know, then you aren't
<JohnFlux> tds: I added a comment to the first post about ksysguard :-D
<needles> im checking the man page, but still eager to see it work
<JohnFlux> needles: hmm
<tds> luigi_, moblock is like peergaurdian. it blocks MS and other co's
<JohnFlux> needles: what graphics card?
<luigi_> how can i see if i have moblock??
<needles> JohnFlux : tnt2 model 64
<needles> and older card
<needles> an*
<tds> JohnFlux, I thought your name seemed familiar. you commented on my post about ksysguard not taking priority over other apps
<needles> archaic even
<tds> luigi_, you have to install it from the repo's so chances are, you're not if you don't know
<ws>  can someone help me with vmware server on kubuntu... which possibilities do i have to access the linux filesystem from a vmware windows xp image?
<JohnFlux> tds: I implemented it last night :P
<JohnFlux> tds: in response to your message
<tds> JohnFlux, cool, looking forward to KDE4
<tds> JohnFlux, will it preside over games and everything or will that just screw something up? i know MS can't make it like that or they haven't on XP
<luigi_> i don t have moblock on my pc
<luigi_> i have to install it?
<tds> luigi_, do you have anything like ad-block or no-script?
<tds> luigi_, no, don't install it unless you need it
<Thylio> Is it possible to play Xvid movies in kubuntu?
<luigi_> no i haven t
<JohnFlux> tds: I tested with one full screen app, and it came on top of that
<tds> Thylio, yes, it's no problem to play them
<luigi_> i have ip-tables but is not configureted
<JohnFlux> tds: hmm, one sec
<Jucato> Thylio: yes. just install kubuntu-restricted-extras and you can play them
<Jucato> (or libxine1-ffmpeg if you want to be specific)
<Thylio> Okay;)    Do VLC vork? When i have install codecs?
<Jucato> even kaffeine will work
<tds> Thylio, as far as I know, VLC has them built in, i could be wrong
<luigi_> so whot can i do??
<tds> JohnFlux, I assume the same could be implemented with the alsa mixer, right? I have to manually control the volume when in full screen like games
<tds> luigi_, have you checked router settings?
<vanger> hello
<luigi_> no
<vanger> have a proplem... please help
<tds> luigi_, have a firewall?
<luigi_> no
<tds> luigi_, can you ping www.microsoft.com?
<vanger> please, HELP!!!@
<luigi_> yes
<JohnFlux> tds: do you have a shortcut or something to show it?
<tds> luigi_, i guess if you can access MS site, it wouldn't be a firewall or something
<ben_> microsoft blocks pings
<ben_> try google
<luigi_> i haven t firewall
<tds> luigi_, have you installed flash for firefox? i'm not sure it's dependent on that though as i don't use hotmail
<luigi_> i have kubuntu 7.10
<ben_> Microsoft sites don't respond to pings
<tds> JohnFlux, yes, i have a multimedia keyboard with a volume dial
<needles> JohnFlux : any other pointers, the man page is turning me up empty
<JohnFlux> tds: ah
<tds> JohnFlux, for ksysgaurd, just ctrl+esc
<luigi_> yes i have install flash but in one site i can t see the web cam
<JohnFlux> needles: did you tell me what video card you haev?
<JohnFlux> oh tnt
<JohnFlux> needles: modprobe rivafb  maybe?
<tds> luigi_, not sure what to tell you. it works fine in windows?
<needles> JohnFlux : tnt2 model 64, yeah
<luigi_> yes in windows if works
<luigi_> it works
<JohnFlux> needles: try   mplayer -vo vesa file.avi
<needles> JohnFlux : no luck on that one
<needles> the man page will turn me up something
<JohnFlux> needles: does modprobe  rivafb    work?
<JohnFlux> needles and then using -vo fbdev
<tds> luigi_, what kind of message do you get in firefox when going there?
<tds> luigi_, if you're using a wireless router, might need to change the mtu
<mike__> How can I place 'trash"' on the desktop?
<luigi_> when i access in www.hotmail.com whit mozilla i insert my login e password of hotmail, after i can t see my e mail
<needles> JohnFlux : modprobe didnt seem to do anything
<luigi_> mtu??
<JohnFlux> needles: and mplayer -vo fbdev  still doesn't work?
<needles> JohnFlux : no, turns up errors
<tds> luigi_, got popups enabled, java enabled, etc?
<luigi_> yes
<Ace2016> Anyone know a media player with visualisations i can run full screen?
<needles> Ace2016 : audacious
<Jucato> amarok w/ amarok fs?
<needles> Ace2016 : or amorak itself
<Ace2016> i didn't know that amarok did full screen visualisations, i thought it only had the little scope like thing at the bottom
<tds> luigi_, all i can tell you is google, "can't access hotmail"
<dc2447> anyone having any issues with the kde panel locking up since the upgrade to 7.10 / 3.5.8?
<needles> dc2447 : there was someone complaining about it earlier
<mike__> kcontrol will only run from konsole
<dc2447> needles: Didn't think it was just me :(  Gutted
<mike__> not "run command"
<mike__> dc2447: fresh install is best
<dc2447> mike__: rather than upgrade?  Who can afford to blow away their workstation?
<mike__> dc2447: Kubuntu it not a true "rolling release" without probs like Debian
<mike__> Save /home and install /
<tds> dc2447, but what I like about it is it has more features.
<tds> it's more fun being on the edge of newer software and ideals
<dc2447> tds: - what has more features?
<dc2447>  mike__; this is the first time I have ever had a problem like this
<Op3r>   Yay
<tds> dc2447, the newer releases
<Op3r> does anyone have a suggested theme to use? Like a very cool one?
<dc2447> tds: that was why I upgraded
<tds> dc2447, yep, without people like us who try out the newer stuff, there'd be no stable releases. i can't stand the Debian or other distro elitism saying their distro is more stable
<vbgunz_> anyone know how to make middle click in konqueror (except for closing tabs) do nothing?
<vbgunz_> I am really tired of middle clicking and missing and leaving the page on some behaviour I still have no idea what
<vbgunz_> hmmm, I got it
<Op3r> if you really want a stable system I think its safe to say it really depends on the user
<vbgunz_> it appears the shortcut 'shift+insert' is mapped to middle click
<werty> if i have kde & ubuntu together will i have to install sometimes twice a programme?
<Op3r> werty, it should be detected by both
<werty> so for example if i install it on gnome i will also have on kde the same time...
<dc2447>  tds: Gutsy isn't newer stuff  - it's the latest release - it isn't a beta or alpha - it should be stable like the other releases - I'm sure this problem is resolveable
<TimS> Is there a command line image resizer, similar to mencoder for videos?
<tds> TimS, why command line when you can use a gui? you want more commands to memorize?
<TimS> tds quicker? Easier?
<needles> what dir is the video card kept in?
<dc2447> TimS: netpbm or imagemagic
<TimS> Thanks :D
<needles> under /dev/what
<needles> ?*
<tds> TimS, that's dependent on your memory. i don't like using it when possible
<TimS> True
<tds> needles, /dev/video0, i think
<TimS> Is there a image resizer that will easily resize batches of files?
<werty> sorry
<dc2447> TimS: something like this - for image in `find . -type f -name \*.png ; do  convert $image -resize 50% image_resized.png ; done
<TimS> Thanks, is that with Imagemagick
<dc2447> TimS: yes
<TimS> dc2447: When I run that I get
<TimS> >
<emilsedgh> is the hsf conexant driver ready for gutsy?
<dc2447> sorry tim there is a typo -  for image in `find . -type f -name \*.png` ; do  convert $image -resize 50% image_resized.png ; done
<TimS> Thank :D
<dc2447> NP
<TimS> Wont all pictures come out as the same name?
<dc2447> ooops for image in `find . -type f -name \*.png` ; do  convert $image -resize 50% $image_resized.png ; done
<TimS> Haha :P
<TimS> Thanks.
<TimS> for image in `find . -type f -name \*.jpg` ; do  convert $image -resize 320x240 $image_resized.jpg ; done
<dc2447> You are rocking now
<TimS> Can I put them in a folder?
<TimS> convert/$image ?
<dc2447> yes - for image in `find . -type f -name \*.png` ; do  convert $image -resize 50% $image_resized.png ; mv $image_resized.png convert/; done
<azuk> just make sure your image names don't have spaces in them if you use that
<TimS> Oh thankyou :D
<ksivaji> anyone here have problem wiht "system setting"  ?
<poison--> can i add more space from other partition to the partition i have with gutsy
<poison--> ?
<poison--> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TimS> dc2447: mv: cannot stat `.jpg': No such file or directory
<Op3r> how can you enable compiz-fusion?
<dc2447> TimS: try: for image in `find . -type f -name \*.png` ; do  convert $image -resize 50% ${image}_resized.png ; mv ${image}_resized.png convert/; done
<cuco> whos idea was it to use dolphin as the default filesystem browser on 7.10?
<JohnFlux> gotta love ppl who ask a question and they stay for less than 1 minute
<Op3r> cuco, im also wanting to know the answer for that and curse the one who suggested it
<TimS> dc2447: I know what the problem is, its converting some that are in folders, and there isnt a convert/ in that folder
<cuco> i actually think it is a great idea. "huge balls"
<Op3r> I hate it
<cuco> get used to it, it will be part of kde4
<Op3r> yeah when I want to upgrade that is
<Op3r> but why confuse the matter?
<cuco> well, IMHO the two panels implementation is better then Konqueror's one
<werty> problem every time i run firestarter he runs for a while but after a few minutes suddenly dissapears form the tray icon and generally doesn't run why?
<Lynoure> Op3r: there is no need to get used of it. If you really dislike it (I know I do), campaign against it, or for the features you think it should have
<Lynoure> Op3r: I bet it won't be impossible to continue using konqueror as file manager, either.
<Op3r> I bet
<werty> ...
<lubashka> #untrace
<lubashka> hello! i need some help, what command should i write to join some definite channel?
<alesan> hallo
<Lynoure> lubashka: /join #channelname
<alesan> I wanted to install googleearth, but it is not in the list, do you know if I have to add some repository? strange, because I think on my laptop I installed directly from adept without problems
<lubashka> # untrace
<lubashka> блин! нифига не выходит!!
<tds> konqueror's good but i'm getting to like dolphin
<tds> alesan, sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<_rp> dolphin reminds me of those orange call plans
<_rp> im half expecting the racoon to appear somewhere
<tds> wish dolphin had tabs though, which i guess if it did, it'd turn into a heavy app like konqueror
<alesan> tds, E: Couldn't find package googleearth-package
<tds> btw, anyone know how to browse a directory and sub-directory of pics in an image viewer like windows explorer does?
<tds> alesan, hmm, it's in my repos. did you try apt-cache search google?
<WaltzingAlong> !info gwenview | tds
<ubotu> tds: gwenview: image viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 838 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: googleearth-package is in gutsy multiverse repository
<tds> WaltzingAlong, i don't use gwenview. quickshow is faster and i like it better
<WaltzingAlong> !info googleearth-package
<ubotu> googleearth-package: utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.2.0 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<alesan> wait I am still using feisty
<WaltzingAlong> !info googleearth-package (feisty)
<ubotu> Package googleearth-package does not exist in feisty
<werty> is there any possibillity for some programms with similar purpose to merge their features to one
<werty> ?
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: well there you have it
<alesan> yes but I installed it on my laptop! how is it possible
<alesan> maybe I installed in some weird way
<alesan> I do not remember :)
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: there were other packages for feisty i think
<WaltzingAlong> !info googleearth (feisty)
<alesan> what is the recommended path to upgrade to gutsy from feisty without reinstalling everything?
<ubotu> Package googleearth does not exist in feisty
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade : alesan these
<tds> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.7-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 9618 kB, installed size 31020 kB
<Ange|us> is it posible to install a daper kernel on gutsy?
<metacon> can any one help me get my sound working i think the prob is alsa not config properly
<tds> Ange|us, yes
<tds> metacon, specifics?
<tds> metacon, what sound card?
<metacon> toshiba satalite ati sb450
<metacon> its supoted by alsa
<mike__> metacon: alsaconf
<mike__> as #
<mike__> in konsole
<tds> metacon, not familiar with it. does it only work on certain apps or not at all?
<metacon> no sound at all
<crube_> Any way I can see my uptime?
<TimS> Conky will show you
<WaltzingAlong> crube_: type uptime in a !terminal
<TimS> Or that :P
<metacon> metacon@host-159:~$ alsaconf
<metacon> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<metacon> metacon@host-159:~$
<crube_> That seemed too obvious so I didn't even try. I thought of it thou :D
<Q-collective> hey all
<Q-collective> It seems I don't have the alsaconf utility installed. In which package does it reside?
<Q-collective> metacon: exactly
<WaltzingAlong> or if you are in conversation you can share it with all of us by typing /uptime crube_
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: Every network gauge I use tells me that I have 0 up and 0 down, are there any that work over wifi? I have the settings set myself
<TimS> Uptime: 1 hours and 58 minutes
<TimS> wow
<crube_> Uptime: 5 days, 14 hours and 52 minutes
<TimS> :o
<crube_> Heh. Cool.
<Ange|us> tds: how can i install the dapper kernel?
<crube_> I installed gutsy that long ago :D
<WaltzingAlong> not really the place for it but tis available :D ; check konversation/configure konversation/command aliases for a few more
<luisito> mahjong
<mike__> i am only getting two desktops in compiz-fusion?
<TimS> mike__: ask in #compiz-fusion
<tds> Ange|us, there is no "the" dapper kernel, as far as I know. But many are compatible with dapper
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ : mike__, check the wiki
<Q-collective> anyone?
<crube_> There used to be a weather applet in kicker-applets package. Now it's not there anymore. IS there an easy way to get weather shown on my panel?
<mike__> cheers :)
<Dragnslcr> mike__- did you set the number of desktops in the Compiz settings?
<WaltzingAlong> !find alsoconf
<Q-collective> !find alsaconf
<ubotu> Package/file alsoconf does not exist in gutsy
<Ange|us> tds: what i want is the kernel that comes with dapper, because it's the only ubuntu kernel that supports squashfs
<tds> crube_, if it's called "weather report" it's in my applet panel in Kubuntu 7.10
<Q-collective> gah
<ubotu> Package/file alsaconf does not exist in gutsy
<Morrissey> Hi ... I have a litle problem with Amarok ... it seems like its allways running in "full screen". I don't have any borders in kwin, nor emerald .... The amarok window takes up all of my screen, and there is no way to move it or resize it ... any ideas?
<WaltzingAlong> maybe it is alsotools
<Q-collective> alsa*
<WaltzingAlong> Morrissey: running compiz-fusion ?
<WaltzingAlong> thanks
<Morrissey> wahooooo, yes
<Morrissey> WaltzingAlong, yes
<Q-collective> and I have alsatools installed
<Q-collective> :\
<WaltzingAlong> hm i do not have alsaconf here either
<WaltzingAlong> Morrissey: so it could be that i suspect ?
<tds> Ange|us, did you delete the kernel it came with?
<tds> Ange|us, you can't use apt to fetch it from the repos?
<Dragnslcr> Are you looking for alsamixer?
<WaltzingAlong> !info alsamixer
<ubotu> Package alsamixer does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !find alsamixer
<ubotu> Found: alsamixergui, gnome-alsamixer
<Morrissey> WaltzingAlong, hm? Ive tried with both kwin and compiz/emerald ... no borders
<Dragnslcr> !find alsa-util
<ubotu> Found: alsa-utils
<tds> or you could use kmix which is integrated and works just as well
<Dragnslcr> I think the console alsamixer is in alsa-utils
<WaltzingAlong> Morrissey: and it happens only with amarokapp?
<crube_> tds: I cant find it anywhere for some reason. It's not in the applet menu and it wasn't included in kicker-applets package either.
<tds> Morrissey, tried "tools, show player window" then minimize the playlist?
<Morrissey> WaltzingAlong, yes ... tdn, a sec please
<Ben_Cs> how do i run partitioner in kubuntu?
<Morrissey> tds, still no borders on the playlist
<WaltzingAlong> Ben_Cs: qtparted or just parted for the console based one
<tds> crube_, sudo apt-get install kweather
<metacon> so the reaso i think the sound is not working is that ther was an eror in the part of the distro that installed alsa i think re enstaling it and the apropiat driver would work prob is i dont know how to do that
<WaltzingAlong> Ben_Cs: (though i prefer gparted to qtparted)
<Ben_Cs> WaltzingAlong: how about gui one
<crube_> tds: Thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info qtparted | Ben_Cs
<Ange|us> tds: i am using Gutsy , but the gutsy kernel doesn't support squashfs , this is the error when trying to install squashfs (on my custom kernel, but on the official kernel it's the same http://rafb.net/p/9LTnpS67.html ) , so i want to install daper's kernel on gutsy to be able to use squashfs
<ubotu> ben_cs: qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<crazy_bus> how do I switch the default file manager back to konqueror.  As dolphin wont cut and paste properly and the actions menu is missing many features
<WaltzingAlong> Ange|us: or use the gutsy kernel but configure it to support squashfs?
<WaltzingAlong> wish to replace dolphin with konqueror? follow the instructions at http://sathyasays.com/?p=23 but the opposite (as the article is how to replace konqueror with dolphin) : crazy_bus
<maurino> ciao
<WaltzingAlong> salute
<Ange|us> WaltzingAlong: tried the gutsy kernel, same error as this one > http://rafb.net/p/9LTnpS67.html
<tds> Ange|us, what is the kernel version you need?
<maurino> italiani figli del tubo catodico ci siete?
<marco_> si
<marco_> ma non sono in italia
<maurino> :)
<maurino> idem
<maurino> io in francia
<marco_> io in Cina
<WaltzingAlong> germania
<Ben_Cs> ubotu: qt parted lets me define mount point?
<Ben_Cs> lol
<crazy_bus> thanks WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> Ben_Cs: you should edit /etc/fstab if you change partitions (you want them to be mounted when starting)
<Ange|us> i don't know whats the version of daper's kernel :S , i never used daper, but it's the only release that supports squashfs
<soon> I need a recommendation: which PDA should I buy to sync with Kontact ?!? Any advice is appreciated
<Ben_Cs> WaltzingAlong: qt parted lets me define mount point?
<maurino> gironzoliamo
<WaltzingAlong> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<marco_> I have two questions  for you people
<crazy_bus> I don't know if I've being using dolphin to long.  But are folders and files spaced different in konqueror (gutsy)
<Ben_Cs> how do i create a new partition with /home mount point
<Ben_Cs> ?
<WaltzingAlong> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<marco_> 1) I would like to have one application to start eveytime I log on
<marco_> 2) I have 3 kernels, how can I remove 2 of them
<WaltzingAlong> Ben_Cs: create the partition then recall which it is, you will need to modify /etc/fstab (!fstab) accordingly  (or do so through kmenu/system settings/advanced/disk and filesystems
<WaltzingAlong> marco_: remove a kernel the same way you install/remove any .deb package - through the package manager so through adept manager
<WaltzingAlong> !autostart | marco_
<ubotu> marco_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<marco_> if I try to remove them from adept it also remove many other things...
<WaltzingAlong> marco_: yes there may be a few things along with the one you wish to remove
<metacon> does any one have any clues about no sound on ati sb450 in kinfo says audio devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<esperegu> I keep getting crashes like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42212/ . they mainly seem to occure when something in the panel is shutting down/getting killed
<WaltzingAlong> marco_: linux-image, linux-restricted-modules, linux-ubuntu-modules, linux-headers, and linux-backports ?
<marco_> wait
<WaltzingAlong> esperegu: perhaps caused by a buggy applet on the panel?
<marco_> WaltzingAlong : I am going to tell you in a minute
<pbn> hello
<Kred> Hi. I'm having trouble with Kopete. Where does it save its data? I removed .kde/apps/kopete already but still it finds my accounts from somewhere.
<Ornedan> How does Adept determine whether there is a disto version upgrade available?
<pbn> there are these KDM themes, and I don't like them, so to get rid of them in KDE on PC-BSD 1.4, I start kcontrol and go to "KDM Theme Manager" and then uncheck "Enable KDM Themes". Now on a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.10, these KDM themes are enabled too, and I'd like to disable them. But, on kubuntu 7.10, there is no "KDM Theme Manager" option in kcontrol.... any idea ?
<Jucato> Kred: ~/.kde/share/config/kopeterc stores the configuration
<Ornedan> I have a gutsy installation that's offering disto upgrade (to gutsy :P). And a feisty install that's not offering distro upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> Kred: they may be stored in a kwallet; also locate kopeterc
<Kred> Thank you! I'll see what I can find.
<WaltzingAlong> Ornedan: gutsy to gutsy, known issue; fixed in (at least) gutsy-proposed
<Ornedan> WaltzingAlong: Ok. Well, that's not really a problem anyway. The feisty -> no upgrade offered however is. (I could do it manually, yes, but I'd prefer finding out how it's broken first)
<Jucato> Ornedan: did you enable the Pre-release repositories already?
<WaltzingAlong> Ornedan: perhaps you could force adept to check with kdesu adept_manager --dist-upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> Ornedan: as far as i know, (a certain version of) adept connects to ubuntu to check a file about which dist is latest, compares that to yours, and offers the dist-upgrade accordingly; if the version of adept you have is older, then you would not get that notice
<Ornedan> Jucato: Nope. Is that a requirement for it to automatically offer the upgrade?
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: according to Riddel, that's no longer necessary if feisty-proposed (Pre-release updates) have been enabled
<Jucato> Ornedan: yes. please refer to the instructions
 * Jucato points to the channel topic
<metacon> says alsaconf removed https://bugs.launchpad.net/alsa-utils/+bug/29597
<WaltzingAlong> Ornedan: so if you have not enabled feisty-proposed (pre-release updates) then you would not have been upgraded to the build of adept that would automatically find out about the dist upgrade
<Morrissey> I installed gtkpod-aac, but when I try to add a mp4 file it says: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<tds> Morrissey, apt-cache search mp4v2
<Morrissey> tds, hi again :) it is installed
<Ornedan> Jucato, WaltzingAlong: That would explain why I didn't get the automatic notification. Thanks. I'd read in a few places that the distro upgrade would be offered by the update notifier, but those didn't mention the configuration prerequisites.
<poison--> mornin guys
<tds> poison--, not all guys here
<poison--> "guys" means "people" in generaly
<poison--> :D
<Lynoure> like in "one of the guys"? =)
<tds> why is that? and someone could say, "hey girl" and clearly mean girls
<poison--> can we stay on topic instead?
<max__> hi
<max__> hi
<poison--> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<max__> may u help me?
<Lynoure> poison--:
<tds> max__, idk, may i?
<poison--> :D
<max__> i have some crash with my video?
<[ifr0g]> lol
<poison--> ATI?
<max__> kaffeine don't play video
<max__> sound enable
<max__> but i don't see video
<poison--> go to ADDREMOVE programs and search for: kubuntu
<max__> what's happen?
<poison--> u need codecs max__
<max__> yes
<max__> what kind of codecs i need?
<SoulChild> hey all, is there a way to change from 32-bit to 64-bit without loosing my configuration ????
<max__> hey
<poison--> max__ , go to add remove programs, search for kubuntu, u will get something like: kubuntu restricted extras
<poison--> install it
<poison--> soulchild, dont think so
<atlfalcons866> will there be a speed boost if i compile a kernel
<max__> i don't see any restricteds
<poison--> are u using 7.10?
<max__> typing kubuntu i see nothing
<max__> no
<max__> 7.04
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> than open console and: apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<poison--> :D
<[ifr0g]> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
<max__> one moment
<poison--> take your time
<dusk_> hey guys
<rakan> hello
<[ifr0g]> hei.
<dusk_> i have updated from 7.04 to 7.10..and after that this is a total mess:S
<dusk_> no sound...i had to reconfigure the nvidia drivers, etc etc...
<rakan> how can i setup KDE to change keyboad layout when i press left alt-shift like windows style???
<dusk_> but the major problem now is no sound ..:S
<Morrissey> I installed gtkpod-aac, but when I try to add a mp4 file it says: m4a/m4p/m4b not supported without the mp4v2 library. You must compile the gtkpod source together with the mp4v2 library.
<atlfalcons866> will there be a speed boost if i compile a kernel
<dusk_> i have run the command asoundconf list
<dusk_> and just has 1 sound card there..i have 2
<dusk_> can anyone help plz ..
<dusk_> my external usb sound card is detected, the onboard no
<poison--> !sound
<dusk_> is that a command!
<poison--> should be if bot was alive
<poison--> :D
<dusk_> ah
<dusk_> !Sound
<dusk_> !sound
<dusk_> ....
<WaltzingAlong> rakan: configure the kde keyboard tool
<tds> does anyone here recompile their kernel?
<rakan> WaltzingAlong: i cannot find alt-shift options, does "Changes group" means changes layout?
<WaltzingAlong> tds: not lately
<tds> WaltzingAlong, notice any performance gain?
<tds> thought about doing it but didn't the the gain would be noticeable
<WaltzingAlong> when i did that it was just to do it (and then another time to enable badram) but nothing about speed was my objective
<WaltzingAlong> tds: so maybe to learn how but you just as well learn how to package software into .deb :D then contribute to kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> tds: which things seem slow now? how much faster do you expect them to be?
<tds> WaltzingAlong, nothing seems slow really, just thought about doing it for the heck of it. done it one time and something went wrong after spending 30 minutes tweaking it but i gave up. it gave me a kernel panic
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: speed boost if you compile a kernel? maybe but if so i would doubt it to be by any amount you could readily detect. ... unless you are doing some intense video editing or hardcore db usage (something other than normal desktop computing)
<rakan> WaltzingAlong: i cannot find alt-shift options, does "Changes group" means changes layout?
<WaltzingAlong> rakan: in the time you have waited for my reply you could have tried it yourself, no?
<rakan> i did give it a try
<WaltzingAlong> what happened
<rakan> in xkb options
<rakan> i put alt-ctrl changes group
<rakan> it doesnt seem to change anything
<rakan> i only have 2 keyboard layouts
<WaltzingAlong> rakan: ok how about this. note the commands for each of the layouts. setxkbmap and such
<rakan> setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle
<WaltzingAlong> rakan: venture to kmenu/system settings/keyboard and mouse/keyboard shortcuts, then assign the commands to switch to whichever keys you want
<rakan> sorry: setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_alt_toggle
<rakan> ok will check that out
<rakan> OK, so there is an option for "Switch to next keyboard layout
<rakan> what about previous?
<rakan> so that i can go back and forth between layouts?
<WaltzingAlong> maybe next and next again?
<rakan> nope, doesnt work
<WaltzingAlong> that combination there works here (ctrl alt k)
<rakan> does it switch to the previous layout on urs?
<titanix88> hi everyone.
<WaltzingAlong> i do not see a 'switch to prev' but can switch next to next to next in a rotation
<herr_weltschaft> moine
<herr_weltschaft> moin
<WaltzingAlong> was gibt's?
<titanix88> whatz:in what?
<WaltzingAlong> greetings titanix88
<alberdi> hi
<titanix88> greetings!
<alberdi> with metod is beter for instal apt-get?
<WaltzingAlong> alberdi: i prefer sudo aptitude
<WaltzingAlong> alberdi: or sudo aptitude install <package>
<titanix88> alberdi:i do find apt-get comfortable.
<alberdi> how do i se if the program i want to install is abailable on apt-get?
<SlimeyPete> alberdi: search for it using Adept
<WaltzingAlong> alberdi: apt-cache search <package>
<SlimeyPete> or type "apt-cache search programname"
<WaltzingAlong> alberdi: or aptitude search <package>
<titanix88> albardi: tab or auto completion.
<rakan> Dont know, it doesnt seem to rotate here :S
<WaltzingAlong> :(
<alberdi> ah, tried list :P
<alberdi> ill prove it
<titanix88> what is rotating?o_0
<rakan> keyboard layout rotation
<rakan> when i switch keyboard layouts, it goes from english to arabic when i press alt-shit-z as configured
<titanix88> the earth?!
<rakan> but when it is on arabic and i press alt-shit-z again it doesnt rotate back to english
<rakan> it should if it is to work like a Queue
<rakan> next() on the last item means go back to first :D
<titanix88> rakan: u enabled arabic keyboard layout maybe.disable it if u dont want it.
<rakan> yes actually i did and i do really want it
<titanix88> rakan:enable sticky switching.
<rakan> i do PHP web development
<rakan> i do need this when i code
<rakan> already done
<rakan> i think Kubuntu reads alt-shift differantly when i switch to arabic
<rakan> because the letter on "Z" position might be differant
<rakan> let me see if i can assign two standard keys
<WaltzingAlong> rakan: yeah same here, alt-ctrl-k ; the k moves in the other layouts
<titanix88> rakan: yes, shortcuts don't work when u swich key layout.
<rakan> can we assign something like alt-something or ctrl-something
<rakan> where something is not a letter key?
<titanix88> try not using any language key.
<rakan> thats what i will try to do
<rakan> but i am thinking of what key to use with alt
<titanix88> rakan: u can use super key.
<WaltzingAlong> a number?
<rakan> wth is katapult?
<titanix88> numbers change with key layout too.
<WaltzingAlong> !info katapult
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-2 (gutsy), package size 419 kB, installed size 3152 kB
<rakan> alt-space
<WaltzingAlong> page up/down?
<rakan> hmm optional
<rakan> so aint necessary i guess
<rakan> will see
<WaltzingAlong> rakan: have you not been using katapult? press alt-space to give it a try, type something
<rakan> yea it worked
<rakan> thanks WaltzinAlong
<rakan> thanks everybody :)
<rakan> oh
<titanix88> i guess space is same in all layout.
<rakan> this katapult is nice
<rakan> thanks i guess i can get used to alt-pagedown
<rakan> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<rakan> :S
<rakan> anyway
<rakan> thanks again
<WaltzingAlong> glad you found it
<rakan> bye
<edon> anyone got kvm running on gutsy, amd64/
<kaminix> Is there anyway to make a table in Koffice which has one cell on the left side and two on the right?
<edon> the kernel panics here when i load the module
<alesan> sorry, somebody before told me to install some package bwefore upgrading feisty to gutsy
<alesan> what was that?
 * genii sips a coffee
<WaltzingAlong> alesan: to have feisty-proposed enabled (pre-release)
<alesan> no you said this one: software-properties-kde
<alesan> now I have found it
<nosrednaekim> genii: how much of that stuff do you drink?
<WaltzingAlong> yes software-properties-kde should be installed (which lets you easily select pre-release updates in adept manager)
<WaltzingAlong> genii: dripdrop coffe?
<alesan> WaltzingAlong, ok it was already installed
<alesan> thank you
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Drip coffee, yes. On work days I drink about a large cup every hour-90 minutes
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<genii> On lunch i lay off the coffee and have something like chocolate milk or V8, etc
<WaltzingAlong> guess it is good that it is just drip coffee!
<Jucato> choco milk...
<WaltzingAlong> is that chocolate flavored soy milk? Jucato
<Jucato> ew!
<WaltzingAlong> haha just teasing... it has been a long time since i have stolen cow's milk from a calf,
<wezza> hi, I have a problem with guarddog; once installed I cannot browse nor do everything else, so you have to allow the incoming connections (with firestarter this is not needed =>only outgoing was needed). And even if you set the configuration it does not work sometimes (for example ktorrent / irc)
<alberdi> how do i identifie the line some one write to me, how do i put it a diferent color in kubuntu konversation?
<wezza> alberdi: over here, the line are red, directed to me
<wezza> Noone has problems with guarddog?
<alberdi> then its my monitor, it doesent display some colors
<Op3r> guarddog
<Op3r> whats that for?
<Morrissey> firewall++
<wezza> Op3r: firewall for KDE
<vzduch> !info guarddog
<Op3r> oh
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<Op3r> firewall
<Op3r> and I thought you dont need one considering you are already using linux :(
<Morrissey> Op3r, what has that to do with anything? ;) You should read some info about firewall
<wezza>  think it's strange you can only set a configuration for a connection; not for incoming and outgoing apart
<user_> XaY!!!!
<user_> Iam flood!!!!
<user_> !!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!!
<user_> !!!!!!!!
<jpatrick> some people are so stupid
<vzduch> Jucato: even nicer would've been a kick msg like e.g. 'you were flood' *gg*
<Jucato> :)
<Morrissey> Jucato, that was quite fast ... had to be some sort of record :P
<Jucato> vzduch: would you have rather waited a few more seconds while I typed that or would you prefer faster action? :)
<Jucato> Morrissey: konversation ftw :)
<alesan> faster action
 * Morrissey thinks ban and kick is all about speed :P
<Morrissey> Jucato, cha .. your oldschool :P
<nosrednaekim> Jucato isn't one to worry about offending a spammer
<vzduch> well, depends on the situation
<wezza> but noone actually uses guarddog over here?
<Jucato> specially w/ those kinds of flooders... every second lost is 5 lines flooded :)
<Jucato> vzduch: some other time :)
<Morrissey> wezza, sorry dude, I trust my network admin ;)
<wezza> Morrissey: ghehe, but over here I myself am the network admin ;)
<Morrissey> here too ..
<Morrissey> :P
<wezza> Morrissey: :P
<vzduch> hehe
<Op3r> yay
<wezza> Morrissey: I know by default, there aren't any server-related processes, but I personally think it's beter to uese a firewall (even though there is some on my router)
<Op3r> wezza, i suggest when using guard dog you just have to think about it like it is windows firewall?
<Op3r> :D
<vzduch> Windoze Firewall is kind-of like a Swiss cheese.. ;)
<Morrissey> wezza, I see ...and what was your problem again?
<vzduch> to my knowledge Guarddog is airtight if need be
<Op3r> to my knowledge iptables can do the job?
<wezza> Op3r: guarddog uses iptables, so that's not really windows ;)
<vzduch> Op3r: Guarddog is a GUI for iptables, nothing else
<Morrissey> iptables can be quite tricky, and wezza is correct
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> so I was updating to Gutsy from feisty
<DarkWizzard> and the dist upgrade tool
<DarkWizzard> from adept.Crashed just when it downloaded the packages
<DarkWizzard> how can I restart it ?
<wezza> Morrissey: I think it's strange you cannot set outgoing / incoming connections apart; and besides that connections don'e seem to succeed, not even when I've set the right parameters in guarddog
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in konsole
<DarkWizzard> I mean the grafical way
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, it iill resume
<DarkWizzard> I know the console way
<Morrissey> Darkrift411, why won't you use konsole? trust me, youll be allright :)
<DarkWizzard> but I want the automated grafical install
<DarkWizzard> I don't want to run into problems
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, quick bring you up to speed here ... adept USE apt-get, its just a GUI verison of it ... you won't run into problems! If you do, you will also get it in GUI
<DarkWizzard> man
<DarkWizzard> I did this before
<knight__> apt-get
<DarkWizzard> and the system broke
<DarkWizzard> when upgrading distros
<DarkWizzard> so I want to do it the safe and grafical way
<knight__> what is it
<DarkWizzard> how do I start that automated program ?
<knight__> well , i found that kde often goes wrong
<DarkWizzard> I need to find that tool
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, if you insists! I can assure you that it does the same, but either way: start - system - adept manager .... then press full upgrade
<DarkWizzard> no man
<DarkWizzard> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot9.png
<DarkWizzard> this program
<DarkWizzard> how do I start it ?
<DarkWizzard> it has to be somewhere
<Morrissey> yes man
<titanix88> hey
<titanix88> how is kubu in 7.04?
<Morrissey> start adept manager, press "adept" - "manage reporosires" go to Updates ... make sure "pre-release" is checked, and "recommended"
<DarkWizzard> but it modifyed my repos
<Morrissey> then start "update", restart the program ... press "full upgrade", and the snapshot you showed me will show
<titanix88> heard some people doesn't like dolphin?
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, then damn! it was you who wanted this GUi thingy in the first place ... man
<DarkWizzard> the gui thingy from the screenshot
<DarkWizzard> not a simple system upgrade
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, YES
<titanix88> she can be a women!
<DarkWizzard> ah fuck it
<DarkWizzard> console
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, the snapshot you showed me comes from adept manager ... trust me, exacly as I told yo
<mzungu> titanix88, dolphin is for ppl who like a file manager to manage....files
 * Morrissey thinks people don't trust hum enough
<DarkWizzard> every time they do some new automated shiny gui for the newbies it breaks
<Morrissey> word
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> I'm gone
<mzungu> if you are happy with konq, it can do it for you better
<DarkWizzard> thanks
<Morrissey> np ... man
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, you should check out the "update tutorial" on kubuntu pages ... thats for newbies, and its safe
<titanix88> darkwizzard: women can be here!so no *uck plz.
<Morrissey> DarkWizzard, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<Morrissey> titanix88, um .. don't think DarkWizzard said anything about any women, so cut the boy some slack :)
<mzungu> titanix88, btw have you ever read the graffiti in women's toilets? ;)
<titanix88> i am trying to support women collaboration in linux as told in tldp.org/howto/women in linux
<mzungu> yeah - you are actually correct to point out DarkWizzard 's error :)
<poison---> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DarkWizzard> what error ?
<mzungu> linguistic ;)
<DarkWizzard> look
<DarkWizzard> women are strong, they can take it
<DarkWizzard> don't look down on them
<mzungu> my point
<DarkWizzard> but nevermind
<mzungu> just trying to be nice to both sides :)
<DarkWizzard> I hope I live to see the day when their leet python upgrade script doesn't segfault
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> now I'm really gone
<DarkWizzard> sorry if I offended anyone
<DarkWizzard> and thanks
<titanix88> darkwizzard: which indirectly suggests it was to women. don't do that man. don't make them feel lonely.
<Morrissey> Currently studying Civil Engineer on communication techonology, we have about 20% women, and they all is pretty good coders ...
<titanix88> thnx
<Morrissey> are*
<Doobeh> Why wouldn't they be good coders? :)
<Morrissey> Doobeh, refr to DarkWizzard's quote upstairs
<nosrednaekim> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<titanix88> yeah, y cromsome does not hold intelligence.:p
<Morrissey> omg ... this is getting out of hand ...
<Remo_A> When I try to upgrade from feisty to gutsy gibbon, I don't get that window http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png when I go to "manage repositories" in adept. Instead I get to see my sources.list   ... What should I do?
<amigrave> my compiz config manager has lost it's icons in all setup panels. Is it a known problem ?
<Jucato> Remo_A: please make sure "software-properties-kde" is installed
<Morrissey> amigrave, sure is ... have it too
<amigrave> Morrissey: found a solution ? missing package or something ?
<titanix88> amigrave:they were there before?
<Morrissey> amigrave, its not a missing package, I actually havent search for a sollution, but let me know :)
<Remo_A> Jucato: thanks, it wasn't
<amigrave> titanix88: yes just after the feisty -> gusty upgrade they were there. But after I made lot of changes in order to get compiz working. and now that it is working I just saw that the icons were gone
<nosrednaekim> amigrave: install all the plugins
<nosrednaekim> oh.. the icons are gone
<poison---> Jucato, just experienced the weirdest issue with gutsy
<Jucato> poison---: ok....???
<poison---> i was running it in a small 50GB partition and the damn thing got filled up
<poison---> 0% space left
<poison---> rebooted and it never logged in again
<poison---> said there wasnt enough space
<poison---> lol
<Jucato> hm... maybe /var got filled up
<poison---> had to use the live cd to del some trash
<poison---> worked fine tho after
<titanix88> poison:50gb small partition!:p
<Jucato> you could check which dir is eating it up. probably /var
<poison---> i eas using alot of space with movies and games
<poison---> i was*
<poison---> deleted some and im good now
<poison---> now the issue is how to resize the partition
<amigrave> Morrissey: do you remember after what operation the icons disapeared ?
<poison---> deleted the windows partition wich is 160GB but i cant add it to gutsy partyition :(
<wezza> poison---: is it not better to use a different partition for your data and OS?
<Morrissey> amigrave, sry dude ... I dont
<titanix88> poison: maybe quota would have been your rescuer.
 * Morrissey HATES to code for duo core optimizing .... wondering how it will be on quad core ...
<nosrednaekim> poison---: you can make a separate /home...
<poison---> ehehe, true
<poison---> i might do that instead
<poison---> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<poison---> does this link aply to gutsy?
<poison---> im having no luck at all
<Morrissey> sorry ubuntu, this is #kubuntu ... your prob looking for #ubuntu
<poison---> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<poison---> got it here mate
<wezza> and so ubuntu left ^^
<Morrissey> :)
<Morrissey> Im in a gread mood today, must be the weekend hovering in
<poison---> in that url about playing dvds
<poison---> says: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<poison---> but in fact, what i had to do was sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<nosrednaekim> if its a wiki, edit it ;)
<WaltzingAlong> poison---: you could also add the medibuntu repository
<Remo_A> what is the "distribution upgrade tool"? I closed adept, but can't find that one
<WaltzingAlong> Remo_A: alt+f2   kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<poison---> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Remo_A> WaltzingAlong: doesn't seem to work... no reaction after I typed that in and gave the password
<Remo_A> --dist-upgrade is unknown
<WaltzingAlong> --version-upgrade then
<Remo_A> neither
<amigrave> Morrissey: I did an strace of ccsm and I saw it was reading the icons from /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/ ...  but the icons are not there. So I guess there's a missing package or somehtin
<atlfalcons866> #debian
<WaltzingAlong> Remo_A: though if you have installed software-properties-kde then you can enable (easily) the feisty-proposed (pre-release) updates in adept manager; then update and upgrade should pull down the latest adept
<Morrissey> amigrave, its deffinatly not a package thats missing ... but it's strange if the icons is moved ... make sure that the icons has a+r :) Maybe thats the case?
<Morrissey> if they are there at all
<Remo_A> WaltzingAlong: I can do a version-actualisation, but then it comes: "Ready to Upgrade! Click finish to close the Adept Package Manager and launch the distribution upgrade tool
<Remo_A> but it doesn't do anything afterwards
<Remo_A> WaltzingAlong: update still gives me feisty repos...
<Remo_A> and no changement mossible
<amigrave> Morrissey: I see there is a glitch between /usr/share/icons and /usr/local/share/icons. I guess a symlink will fix. Keep you informed
<WaltzingAlong> yeah that distribution tool is what you want but that is just a small program just downloaded during this process.
<Remo_A> ?? it's not there
<WaltzingAlong> so it gets downloaded to /tmp/ something but not sure then why it is not running
<Remo_A> yes it gets downloaded to a temp dir
<Remo_A> anyone in here who can help?
<amigrave> Morrissey: in fact it didn't help but I knnow where are the image, I know they exists and are readable and according to strace, ccsm open them ! So I don't understand. Maybe for reason X gnome api can't handle svg anymore ? The images are there :/usr/share/ccsm/images
<Remo_A> When trying to upgrade from feisty to gutsy gibbon, I get as far as to the version actualisation(go through there and do "finish"), it downloads something into a temporary directory but then stops working. I just see my normal adept window in front of me
<iz6iyr> ciao a tutti è la prima volta che chatto con linux
<LjL> !it | iz6iyr
<ubotu> iz6iyr: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<iz6iyr> thanks
<iz6iyr> it is my first chatting on linux kubuntu
<Remo_A> ....
<Remo_A> everybody knows the standard way, but no one can help, if there appears a problem.
<LjL> iz6iyr: if you just want to chat a little even if it's not a kubun support question, try #ubuntu-offtopic (in english) too
<LjL> Remo_A: define "stops working"
<nosrednaekim> Remo_A: " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" rom the command line
<Remo_A> LjL: doesn't proceed, it just closes the version actualisation window and goes back to the adept manager main window.
<amigrave> Morrissey: so maybe there's a missing package that makes ccsm unable to handle svg anymore
<LjL> Remo_A: i concur with trying dist-upgrade, BUT make sure that the kubuntu-desktop package is installed, and that you have no third-party repositories enabled
<Remo_A> nosrednaekim: no updates to be installed there
<nosrednaekim> Remo_A: then its probably done...
<LjL> Remo_A: that's probably because your sources.list still has 'feisty', change it
<LjL> Remo_A: check also "lsb_release -a", in case you already have gutsy ;)
<Remo_A> LjL: i know it has, but why doesn't it change it itself?
<Remo_A> LjL it's feisty
<amigrave> Morrissey: FOUND ! sudo apt-get install librsvg2-common
<Remo_A> 7.4 feisty
<LjL> Remo_A: well, it should change it, but i don't know *when* it changes it... if it's supposed to change it only *after* it crashes, then it won't be changed ;)
<Remo_A> exactly
<Daisuke_Laptop> say i wanted to grep my konversation log files for all urls ending in .jpg, how would i get grep to *just* get urls and not any other use of that string?  i don't know if it can handle wildcards...  looks like just regular expressions, which i don't get...
<Remo_A> ok, I'll do it manually, what are the entries?
<LjL> Remo_A: the very same as the ones you have already (minus any third-party repos), except change every "feisty" into a "gutsy". that's all there is to it. i can do it for you if you prefer, just pastebin the file
<Remo_A> ok
<Remo_A> no no, it's okay
<Remo_A> but thanks
 * Jucato notes the use of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends" if doing upgrade to gutsy from the command line...
<Remo_A> you'd regexp through it, wouldn't you ;)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Remo_A> LjL: I had some beryl entries in the sources list
<Remo_A> maybe that caused a prob
<LjL> !netsplit
<Daisuke_Laptop> LjL: problem: ubotu split :\
<LjL> Daisuke_Laptop: can't do much, the backup bot split as well
<Daisuke_Laptop> right
<LjL> i'm sure he'll be back soon
<BluesKaj> the so called saviour proprietary driver for ati cards is a bust on my setup, no dri or 3d ...google earth is jerky and slow ...I guess they're catering to gamers and the eye candy crowd
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was just saying, you were trying to use the !netsplit factoid
<LjL> Daisuke_Laptop: ah well yeah i hadn't noticed it split yet
<BluesKaj> makes me think feisty might be a better distro for me
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: which fglrx is that? in repos or from ati?
<EtienneG> is there an "official" way (ie, no hack or third-party repo) to get desktop effects à la Compiz on Kubuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> EtienneG: yes
<Vermux> !stdout
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ : EtienneG  start here. check the kubuntu how to then the compiz wiki (where is the cube!)
<Vermux> !stdout
<intern> excuse me
<WaltzingAlong> bot is on holiday
<BluesKaj> the restricted driver in gutsy ,the 8.37, 8.40.4 , 8.41.7, 8.2 etc etc , non of them do the job for my onboard x200g
<EtienneG> WaltzingAlong, thabks a lot, that must be a FAQ
<Vermux> !stdout
<WaltzingAlong> EtienneG: enough that i use a command alias for it ;)
<intern> I need to know how to copy files from this windows disc to a windows harddrive using linux
<intern> or more specifically, kubuntu
<Vermux> !stdout
<ous> hey all
<intern> I know how to do it in the latest ubuntu, but it seems a tad harder
<ous>  I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old Vaio PCV-200 with a newer 80GB HDD in it
<Daisuke_Laptop> ous: try #xubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> intern: how would you do it in ubuntu (gnome)?
<Vermux> !grep
<intern> I would click on the computer and click "disk 1"
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: bot is on break right now ;)
<ous> (I know this is the kubuntu channel, but the xubuntu channel seems pretty slow)
<Vermux> ok. let him rest
<ous> anyhoo the issue has to do with Grub specifically
<nosrednaekim> ous: and....
<atlfalcons866> is kde more memory hungry than gnome
<ous> whenever I boot up Grub fails on Stage 2 with Error 18
<Daisuke_Laptop> atlfalcons866: depends on who you ask
<Daisuke_Laptop> they seem about equal to me
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: i find it less so. but you may wish to check xfce (xubuntu-desktop) or fluxbox for that matter
<atlfalcons866> i hate gnome its like a rock you cant do anything
<Daisuke_Laptop> so don't use it
<Daisuke_Laptop> very simple
<intern> that's an opinion, I love gnome
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you can do quite a lot with it
<atlfalcons866> i heard kde4 is suppose to be less memory intensive than kde3
<intern> :P
<intern> how do I mount and browse the windows HD?
<ous> so Error 18 seems to be "Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS"
<Daisuke_Laptop> why don't we wait until it comes out to decide that?
<nosrednaekim> ous: see if your BIOs has anything about HD size
<atlfalcons866> intern: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ous> nosrednaekim: what should I be looking for
<user_> AAA!!!!!
<nosrednaekim> ous: I forget what it is called maybe "wide mode" or something like tta?
<ous> nosrednaekim: you mean "block mode"?
<nosrednaekim> ous: maybe...
<ous> nosrednaekim: or is that LBA?
<nosrednaekim> LBA I *THINK* has to do with FAT
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, which ati card do you use ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Xpress1100
<BluesKaj> ok
<ous> coz I read around that disabling block mode works
<CaseyIntern> how do I open a konqueror window with everything visible?
<nosrednaekim> ous: you could try :)
<CaseyIntern> sudo -i konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> CaseyIntern: what do you mean everything visible?
<CaseyIntern> like, I need to look at /
<ous> I did that but it didn't work
<CaseyIntern> and everything in it
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, that 8.42 driver doesn't do 'dick' on my x200g ... the default retricted driver actually works better
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: no clue... I don't even know how I got mine working really... I tried acouple things and rebooted and it wroked finally :)
<ous> I was going to play with pio modes and UDMA modes and the such to see if that works
<WaltzingAlong> CaseyIntern: open konqueror like normal, then view/show hidden files
<ous> I guess I'll go and do that..
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the restricted driver is in the system settings /advanced  section
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah... I know
<nosrednaekim> I'm talking about the 8.42
<CaseyIntern> what is the command for konqueror, just for my info
<nosrednaekim> CaseyIntern: konqueror
<CaseyIntern> hmm
<CaseyIntern> that doesn't do anything
<nosrednaekim> why?
<BluesKaj> I have a feeling the ati proprietary driver doesn't load at start up due to a setting in the xorg or modules file , but I dunno exactly how to fix it .
<CaseyIntern> for my information, no reason
<The3055> !codecs
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: try using the 8.42 driver and pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WaltzingAlong> CaseyIntern: no do not run sudo konqueror    kdesu koqonqueror or kdesudo konqueror would be better
<CaseyIntern> okay, new question
<CaseyIntern> how do I remount cdrom?
<lordlamer> hi. i want to submit 2 bugs at the installer from the cd. where can i do that? the two problems are that the translations in the installer are not always translated. most buttons are in english. like cancel or next. and the other thing is that if the install is running the progressbar is away if i start some other apps at install.
<Daisuke_Ido> !launchpad
<Ubotwo> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<snm> plhfdcndeqnt
<snm> здравствуйте
<snm> кто нибудь может мне помочь.
<snm> .
<LjL> !ru | snm
<Daisuke_Ido> !en | snm
<Ubotwo> snm: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Ubotwo> snm: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<snm> !ru
<snm> ya lamer
<stdin> lordlamer: here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<lordlamer> thanks
<snm> блять
<snm> англичане
<snm> ,(
<vegan_sxe> help me plaese
<vegan_sxe> please
<stdin> vegan_sxe: as long as you speak english this time, just ask your question
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem?
<vegan_sxe> kubuntu
<vegan_sxe> my problem
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu isn't a problem... its the solution ;)
<vegan_sxe> i stupid little girl
<stdin> vegan_sxe: behave in here
<CaseyIntern> okay, I have one more problem
<vegan_sxe> я не понимаю
<CaseyIntern> I need to mount the disc that has the system files for windows so I can fix the install
<CaseyIntern> in otherwords
<CaseyIntern> I need to mount a cd
<CaseyIntern> it says there's nothing in the cd
<Tigerstein> is it possible, to reinstall grub after a windows install, with a 6.10 ubuntu live cd? on the machine is version 7.10
<The3055> Hi
<The3055> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coordinator> hi, all!
<faLUCE>  hi. given a protocol (for example rtsp, or http), an ip and a port number, how can i see the bitrate of the incoming/outcoming traffic?
<CaseyIntern> I need help mounting a cd
<coordinator> is there a way to set dolphin's default view to "details"?
<Morrissey> CaseyIntern, whats your problem?
<Morrissey> CaseyIntern, your cd should be mounted automatic
<ous> how would I go about creating a separate /boot partition; i.e. I know how to do that when installing kubuntu, but what do I need to set the settings as, and would I need to specify that Grub be installed in that partition?
<CaseyIntern> then I'm screwed
<GuHHH> is it possible to make a link to a file from another? like: /var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock to /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock  ???
<Morrissey> ous: /boot/grub/menu.1st ... and "grub" command shell will help you do that ... you should read some howtos
<coordinator> GuHHH, ln works?
<GuHHH> coordinator: it says file exists, if i create it, if i dont, it cant
<Morrissey> GuHHH, ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<ous> Morrissey: would you recommend one?
<Morrissey> ous, nope, I'm sure google will
<Ange|us> helppppppppp
<Ange|us> somebody can help me with this ? http://rafb.net/p/9LTnpS67.html
<Morrissey> GuHHH, does it exist? what does "ln -s" in /var/run/mysql says?
<ous> Morrissey: So what exactly would I be looking for?
<Morrissey> ous, something like +seperate +boot +partition +after +install ?
<Morrissey> and remember: +ubuntu gives you more aqurate hits
<ous> Morrissey: thanks
<CaseyIntern> my cdrom is mounting, but no files are showing up
<Morrissey> Ange|us, geez ... that looks terrible ... looks like a bug in the compiler
<Morrissey> CaseyIntern, where is it mounted? in konsole, go to /media/cdromX (where X is whatever X is there, if any) ... and check there
<GuHHH> Morrissey: strangly it works now... lol :)
<GuHHH> Morrissey: thanks
<Morrissey> GuHHH, any time
<GuHHH> i did: ln /chroot/mysql/mysql.sock /var/run/mysqld/
<GuHHH> and ln -s /var/run/mysqld/mysql.sock /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Morrissey> GuHHH, ok ... it was probably the last one that did the trick :)
<GuHHH> i tried it before, and it didnt work, strange. lol :D
<BluesKaj> ok gents ...I see nosrednaekim is gone...here's my, /var/log/Xorg.0.log , http://www.pastebin.ca/750493...i can see that the fglrx 8.42 driver isn't loading , but i dunno why
<harmental80> have anyone tried kde4?
<Morrissey> BluesKaj, you have no (EE) right? That paste was huge :) Try to see if "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" says
<BluesKaj> Morrissey, (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown. (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Morrissey> harmental80, didn't work here for some reason ... it crashed at boot, but you can give it a go! remember to set it up as a an alternative
<Morrissey> BluesKaj, then you have no errors ... give me "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" (give me the output that matters, ie: fgrlx, vesa ...)
<coordinator> is there a way to set dolphin's default view to "details"?
<harmental80> Morrissey: thx...do you know when will kde4 will finally arrive ?
 * Morrissey thinks he started helping BluesKaj, but he doesn't know his problem even ;)
<Morrissey> harmental80, pretty soon actually ... there's no deadline
<BluesKaj> Morrissey, installed (or thought i did) the new ATI proprietary 8.42 driver on my x200g onboard graphics card , but it doesn't seem to be loading the driver and there's no way of implementing it in sys settings Monitor&Display
<close2__> hello, I have installed ubuntu-server with software-raid and lvm2 on a machine
<close2__> as the machine hangs when copying large data to a usb-storage device, i wanted to try my kubuntu-live cd gg
<close2__> but I am unable to mount my raid1 lvm2 device
<BluesKaj> Morrissey, anyway i have to go for a while ...plenty of leaves to rake ...BBL
<close2__> I activated the raid1 with mdadm -A /dev/md1   which worked
<close2__> but when I want to mount the /dev/md1 I get     mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<Morrissey> close2__, is it ext3?
<close2__> vgchange ROOT -a y      has warnings
<close2__> yes it is
<Morrissey> close2__, remember to set the filesystem as well ... (mount -t <ext3, ext2, ntfs ...) /dev/md1 /mount/to/dir
<close2__> doesn't work
<Morrissey> same error?
<close2__> apparently lvm2 did add another header
<close2__> wrong fs type...
<Morrissey> oh, thats strange
<Morrissey> use fdisk to confir
<Morrissey> m
<Morrissey> sudo "fdisk /dev/md1" and "p" and "enter" to check systems
<close2__> well i googled and found out, that I have to active the lvm2 volume
<close2__> (it is "mapped" via lvm2 to /dev/mapper/ROOTROOT
<close2__> )
<Morrissey> ok ..
<close2__> but I can't activate:  /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found          Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?
<skole> Anyone on DRM files?
<Morrissey> close2__, you are not using dmraid?
<close2__> I don't know, what is dmraid?
<Morrissey> close2__, try: "sudo apt-get install dmraid | sudo dmraidy -ay" and see if it activates it
<Morrissey> | = && ... sorry :)
<skole> how to use DRM protected files anyone?
<Morrissey> skole, you cant ... google it
<skole> you shure?
<Morrissey> yes
<skole> thats a pity!
<close2__> aptitude search raid      doesn't find anything
<Morrissey> close2__, have you added multiverse?
<Morrissey> in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<skole> s there someone working with it
<skole> ?
<Morrissey> yeah, DVD-jon
<mallize> can someone tell me how to get klipper to run on startup?
<Morrissey> mallize, "ln -s /usr/bin/klipper /home/<username>/.kde/Autostart"
<mallize> thanks
<close2__> IIRC you could also save the session with klipper started
<Morrissey> close2__, ok ... heres your guide. open /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the # form the multiverse repo ... then do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dmraid && sudo dmraid -ay" and tell me your output
<close2__> Morrissey: No RAID disks
<Morrissey> close2__, thats your output?
<close2__> Morrissey: yes
<close2__> but my raids seem to run already
<close2__> it's the lvm2 layer that doesn't work
<close2__> Morrissey: [ 1615.612000] raid1: raid set md1 active with 2 out of 2 mirrors
<Morrissey> close2__, I see ... give me a minute, have an expert downstairs, hold on
<close2__> thanks
<arash> Hi, I'm new to compiling from sources, can any1 give me hinta or advices on how to do that, I was thinking of compiling LinuxDC++
<Morrissey> close2__, sorry dude, he's not present ... Im using raid0, don't know how you would approach to activate lvm2 ..
<close2__> arash: why do you want to compile it?
<close2__> arash: there seems to be a deb-package somewhere: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193984
<Morrissey> close2__, don't know what that means actually ... but anyways ..
<arash> close2__: I want 1.0.0 :p, is it there?
<close2__> arash: yes
<skole> It looks like it is the linux people that don't want DRM to be supported. Thats stupid
<close2__> Morrissey: i will try another live-cd
<Morrissey> do that
<close2__> Morrissey: and never again use lvm2
<Morrissey> hehehe
<Morrissey> its quite complex
<arash> close2__: I can aswell follow those instruction with Kubuntu too, right?
<Morrissey> arash, for furhter notice: "tar zxvf <file>.tar.gz && cd <file> && ./configure && make && sudo make install" ... that should get most programs compiled
<close2__> arash: yes
<poison---> anyone had issues with pentium d ?
<poison---> after a clean alternative install, x doesnt boot saying my cpu frequency isnt supported
<Morrissey> lol@poison--- ... its too low ... frequency<166mhz isnt supported :P
<close2__> Morrissey: I just rerun vgchange ROOT..... and it worked, without error
<close2__> Morrissey: it seems as if the first run didn't wait long enough for the module to get loaded
<poison---> well, its a pentium d 2.8
<Morrissey> close2__, oh .. should have though of that actually S:
<poison---> it worked before with feisty
<arash> close2__: hmm, Just wondering, If I want 1.0.0, they say I should go to getdeb.net right?
<poison---> and even after the upgrade
<Morrissey> poison---, I was just joking around :) lemme check for you
<poison---> just wont work with the fresh install
<poison---> weird
<close2__> arash: yes, why?
<arash> close2__: Ok, I remember being there before, but I didn't find any download executeables there..., does that site have the programs needed for installtion?
<Morrissey> pointwood, you should check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-17699.html
<Morrissey> poison--- ... look up
<Morrissey> that was for you
<close2__> arash: wait a minute, brb
<poison---> ty mate
<The3055> une attaque ?
<keda> there is a problem w/ my konqueror..
<arash> keda, what's the problem then :) ?
<keda> It doesn't display chinese correctly..
 * Morrissey smiles
<keda> :(
<keda> it keep using fonts from japanese..
<keda> while other browser's working fine..Opear, FIrefox.
<keda> weired behavior..
<close2__> arash: do you have gutsy or feisty?
<keda> feisty..
<arash> close2__: feisty
<close2__> arash: 32 or 64 bit?
<arash> close2__: or wait, 7.04, that feisty right?
<arash> close2__: 32
<keda> yes
<close2__> arash: http://www.getdeb.net/download.php?release=1508&fpos=0
<close2__> when you click on the link it should ask you, if you want to install the package
<close2__> "open with the ??? package installer"
<barbaros> hi guys
<keda> what is the package?
<close2__> keda:linuxdc++
<barbaros> how can i wander about in kpdf documents opend in konqueoror using vim-like h j k l keys for going up and down
<Morrissey> keda, try sudo apt-get install language-pack-kde-zh
<Morrissey> if its not there
<barbaros> j and k if it's not possible they may be ctrl+j and ctrl+k too
<arash> close2__: oh right, you hvae to download and then run (I use Firefox, though about switching to Konqueror though)
<barbaros> is there a way to assign those keys to application specific shortcuts ?
<keda> that will override my deafult interface?
<Morrissey> keda, then it will let you know before installing
<flake>  I want to make a couple of simple 3d games and don't know how to or deal with distributing source, just the binaries and media, is that possible as long as the user has decent opengl / video card drivers?
<close2__> flake: what libraries are you using?  GLUT? sdl?
<keda> akrus: what will linuxdcpp do?
<jasonago> does kubuntu feisty run perl script out of the box?
<arash> close2__: :thumbup:
<Morrissey> jasonago, yes .. make sure that "perl" package is installed
<keda> arash: what will linuxdcpp do?
<close2__> jasonago: and the scripts need to have the execute-permissions
<arash> keda: its a downloading program
<jasonago> does the synaptic downloads the perl package from the net? or it is enabled by default?
<close2__> arash: direct-connect?
<arash> close2__: yea
<Morrissey> jasonago, dont know actually .. try .. and close2__  is correct. make sure you "chmod u+x file" first
<keda> arash:why would i need that?
<keda> How does konqueror render the fonts?
<close2__> keda: music (and AFAIK dc is very fast)
<close2__> keda: if you are in the "right group"
<arash> keda: I didn't say you need that ;)
<keda> omg
<flake> close2__ sorry, it's irrlicht
<flake> engine and would have to set up special compile with library
<close2__> flake: what's you goal? if you want people to just click install on a file, you need to find out, how to create a .deb file
<close2__> flake: but there are many tutorials available
 * Morrissey disappears ....
<stdin> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Ubotwo> pong
<flake> kind of like openarena is, just unzip to a directory and run
 * poison--- blown gutsy install for good
<poison---> bah
<flake> or untar
<lord_hell> alguien conoce de un programa del tipo yakuake pero con transparencia real
<poison---> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<close2__> flake: I don't know the licence of irrlicht, but it should be possible to just compile the irrlicht engine statically
<emilsedgh> my friend updated from feisty to gutsy, now he is getting File Not Found error on Grub
<close2__> emilsedgh: when?
<faruk_> merhaba
<close2__> emilsedgh: can he use the grub-command-line?
<aleks_> reinstala el grub
<emilsedgh> close2__: last night
<flake> so having a directory someone can just unzip onto home and run would be acceptable?
<emilsedgh> i think so
<close2__> emilsedgh: then go there, and type "find boot/grub/menu.lst
<close2__> "
<faruk_> hi
<faruk_> turkis channel
<faruk_> where
<faruk_> or name is ?
<stdin> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<emilsedgh> close2__: file not found
<faruk_> thank you
<close2__> emilsedgh: can you access the disk from within a live-cd
<emilsedgh> close2__: with /boot/grub/menu.lst it said (hd0,7)
<The3055> faruk_: hi
<The3055> there is a comunitu of GNU/Linus in turkey
<[ka]killer> hey
<[ka]killer> any news on xine?
<stdin> The3055: you use Linus? does he mind? :p
<Mace68> hello ppl, having an issue compiling iscan-2.8.0 on gutsy 64-bit... error pastebined here: http://pastebin.ca/750549
<lovre> does any1 know why i cant receive localized symbols in pidgin? I receive something like html mark instead
 * n8k99 heard Linus loves being used
<[ka]killer> =P
<[ka]killer> =O
<The3055> Sorry linux ..... :-)
<[ka]killer> it might be working now
<The3055> libxine-extracodecs
<[ka]killer> audio is working
 * [ka]killer trys video
<faruk_> hi
<faruk_> 3055
<The3055> Boss
<[ka]killer> dam
<[ka]killer> xine is working for amarok now but still not kaffeine
<The3055> ???
<poison---> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<close2__> emilsedgh: sorry didn't see your message
<emilsedgh> np, close2__, sorry i have to go now, i will be back in a few minutes
<arash> Quick question: how do I find out my private IP?
<LjL> arash: ifconfig
<arash> LjL: It says commando not found...
<sebastian^> hrm?
<arash> wait
<arash> :p
<LjL> arash: you misspelled it.
<arash> LjL: iFconfig, now who made up that name?
<LjL> arash: network InterFace configuration
<arash> Ah, makes sense I guess, I'm used to iPconfig ;)
<luigi> i can t listen audio
<andyt> hey, sun-java5-jdk is fubared in feisty - is there an easy way to just downgrade that package?
<LjL> arash: which would be a misnomer, because ifconfig doesn't only deal with the IP protocol
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stdin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chuso> luigi: you should clean your ears :D
<Mace68> lol
<stdin> andyt: helps if you say how it's "fubared"
<NotWired> i just installed version 7.10 and the menus from the start option appear to be messed up
<NotWired> is there any way to update them?
<baro> catastrofe
<baro> èèèèè
<stdin> NotWired: maybe with "kbuildsycoca"
<baro> questi sono i miei caratteti accentati
<LjL> !it | baro
<ubotu> baro: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<NotWired> nope stdin, the kmenu is still messed up
<baro> how i can config mine font to do accents
<baro> ??
<andyt> stdin - libawt.so is throwing errors about ia32 blah blah.
<hellhound> is there a why to have a mouse button send a key combination?
<baro> sorry
<stdin> andyt: amd64?
<baro> èèè
<Morrissey_> hellhound, check out btnx (google it)
<baro> this is my fonts
<Morrissey_> hellhound, nice GUI setup
<hellhound> Morrissey_: i could not get btnx to recognix my mouse (Logitech G5) :(
<Morrissey_> hellhound, uh, it really should!
<andyt> stdin:no 386
<Morrissey_> its a common mouse .. so
<stdin> andyt: try sun-java6-jre instead
<stdin> *jdk
<andyt> stdin: can't - need 5.
<hellhound> Morrissey_: I thought so as well and their site said it did... but for some reason it still will not work... i have btnx  installed right now... but the autodetect sees nothing
<baro> hallo i'm baro
<LjL> baro: i see accented E
<supert0nes> if only we were all so lucky
<baro> why i don't view
<LjL> baro: what font are you using?
<baro> deja view
<LjL> baro: dejavu you mean?
<baro> yas
<stdin> andyt: if it doesn't work (tho I don't know why), you can install from suns site http://java.sun.com/products/archive/
<baro> do you view? èàò
<LjL> baro: yes: e grave, a grave, o grave
<baro> xxx
<baro> thanks
<poison---> is there a way to reset grub and fstab?
<hellhound> i have another question.  Is there a way to drag and drop a url from firefox into dolphin or the desktop?
<lovre> i get this error in pidgin, does any1 know why:  Conversion from ASCII failed: Invalid byte sequence in conversion input.
<Mace68> hellhound, you might try http://deskcut.mozdev.org/
 * abominius greetings
<Caseyintern> hello all
<Caseyintern> I need to delete a corrupted folder from the windows drive
<Caseyintern> but I didn't get full read/write permissions or something
<jpatrick> Caseyintern: ah, yes I know what you mean, but I haven't found a fix either
<Caseyintern> crapness
<Caseyintern> it's C:\windows\system32\config
<jpatrick> maybe someone else knows..
<Caseyintern> I need to delete it because it's corrupted
<jpatrick> that folder will always be corrupt
<Caseyintern> and replace it with the folder from the good drive
<Caseyintern> that folder isn't corrupt on the good drive
<close2__> Caseyintern: I suppose you have an ntfs file system
<Caseyintern> yeah
<close2__> Caseyintern: and it was mounted read-only with the ntfs driver (execute mount to find out)
<hellhound> Mace68: Deskcut works great... not quite the same as drag n drop but it solved my issue.... THANKS
<close2__> Caseyintern: in order to get write support you have to use the ntfs-3g driver
<Xacarith> I have an issue even getting my one ntfs hard drive to mount  I'm being told it lacks the ntfs signature
<close2__> Caseyintern: aptitude or apt-get install ntfs-3g
<close2__> Caseyintern: do you know how to unmount and mount a drive?
<Mace68> hellhound, np :)
<Caseyintern> yeah
<Caseyintern> I mounted the two drives on my own
<Caseyintern> they say (rw) next to them
<zorglu_> q. does gutsy have 'revamped/fixed' the cut/past on X/kde ? or is it still similar to feisty version ?
<close2__> Caseyintern: mount the ntfs-drive with:  mount -t ntfs-3g .....
<Caseyintern> also, ntfs-3g isn't a valid package :P
<Bloodankh> hello, do you speak slovak or czech??
<Bloodankh> hmm?
<jpatrick> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<close2__> Caseyintern: it should be.  Are you using a live-cd?
<Bloodankh> ako sa mam pripojit do toho kanalu #ubuntu-cz??
<close2__> Bloodankh: /join #ubuntu-cz
<Caseyintern> yeah
<Caseyintern> live cd
<Caseyintern> I just thought of something
<close2__> Caseyintern: gutsy? or feisty?
<anto> Whats the channel for support at kde-loorg.org?
<Caseyintern> neither
<Caseyintern> edgy xD
<BonesolTeraDyne> anto: you mean kde-look.org?
<close2__> Caseyintern: that might be the reason.. ;)
<Caseyintern> I'm going to do something epic, I'll be back later if it doesn't work
<Caseyintern> wish me luck
<Kachna> how can i list pertition ids? :-)
<DarkWizzard> help me
<DarkWizzard> upgraded to gutsy
<DarkWizzard> and it looks really bad
<anto> BonesolTeraDyne: yes
<emilsedgh> close2__: i tried to do update-grub on his system, now im getting kernel panic
<DarkWizzard> lost direct rendering
<DarkWizzard> and i think it's running XGL
<BonesolTeraDyne> anto: I don't think there is one. It's not on this server, anyway.
<DarkWizzard> how can I switch to my normal xserver ?
<anto> I cannot manage to install the korex theme !
<anto> when i added the theme to theme manager nothing happend
<close2__> emilsedgh: what's the panic?
<emilsedgh> not syncing: attempted to kill init: close2__
<BonesolTeraDyne> anto: sounds like a bad download, or a bad theme. Maybe you should leave a comment on the theme's page. The author might not know about the problem.
 * Xacarith tries installing some ntfs tools....
<anto> BonesolTeraDyne: tons of people are using it i dont see what so specialt with my computy
<BonesolTeraDyne> anto: mind giving a link to the theme? I'll try it on my PC.
<anto> BonesolTeraDyne: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KORE+Reviving?content=65266
<Xacarith> is there any way to set which sound card kde uses?  It was using one before now it seems to be trying to use the other.  I have no system sounds but my programs still have sounds
<frojnd1> Hello there. I need to get this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`   BUT since I don't have internet it needed to be .deb file. my kernel version is: 2.16.20-15-heneric  This is for feisty.  Can anyone get me this .deb ??
<anto> BonesolTeraDyne: is says somthing about a modifiedKore.profile but i dont have one :S
<close2__> emilsedgh: sorry, don't know how to fix that
<lovre> i have a problem.... i plug in my usb memory, and i cant acces it. Usually it appears on desktop but not now. Why cant i see it?
<sparrw> how can i change the style of the K menu?  background, shape, arrangement, orientation, etc
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ah, compiz-fusion. I can't install it. My computer crashes any time I use Compiz\Bery\Fusion.
<CaseyIntern> yeah, can't find package
<smorg> hey wasn't compiz going to come preinstalled with gusty? or did they change their minds about that?
<jpatrick> smorg: not in Kubuntu
<CaseyIntern> what is the package name for the NTFS read-write file system driver
<smorg> aah
<CaseyIntern> ?
<smorg> is it considered stable enough for everyday use yet?
<smorg> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<DarkWizzard> how can I check if AIGLX is enabled ?
<Biblio14> Hello, I have Kubuntu 7.10 on VMWare 6 but can not switch into the correct fullscreen mode. It should be 1600x1200, but resolution of Kubuntu is everytime 1680x1050. When I change it in the system settings, there is no effect.
<smorg> got vmware tools installed?
<Biblio14> No, sorry... :-) I will do this now...
<expreso> ayudaaaaaaaa alguien que hable español
<smorg> I think its needed to integrate resolutions properly
<smorg> guest drivers are a must for speed ^^
<sparrw> is compiz-fusion ready for kde in gutsy yet?
<smorg> @sparrw: I was just looking into it last night
<sparrw> or should i stick with beryl?
<smorg> I think it will run but is still beta software
<smorg> apparantly it comes with ubuntu but not kubuntu package
<anto> Any luck?
 * Xacarith keeps getting this  'NTFS signature is missing.'
<Xacarith> trying ot run th entfs-config
<redheat> hi everyone
<ubunturos> !hi | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<redheat> hi how're you doing guys..
<anto> Can anyone help me install the kore theam??????????++
<Xacarith> Well I now have a new error  The system reported: ntfs-3g: Cannot mount '<devuce>': No such file or directory
<Morrissey> Xacarith, what are you trying to do?
<Xacarith> mount an 80G hdd formated in ntfs by windows xp
<Morrissey> ok. did you "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<device> /dir/to/mount/point/"
 * Xacarith has been trying to use gui tools like  mount point editor which worked on the main windows os hdd
<Morrissey> Xacarith, you have to tell me what you typed, and exacly wich device your trying to mount ... otherwize I cant help you
<hellhound> can anyone assist me with btnx?  for some reason it is not seeing my mouse, yet the site shows that it has been supported for quite some time
 * Xacarith was trying to work with programs before and skip the terminal window which he can't even get to open in kde with out a fight  "Well I tried to run mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/dev/sdc1/media/storage/
<Xacarith> which seems not to have been right
 * Xacarith is new to linux
<Morrissey> Xacarith, stop refeering to yourself in 3.person ... thats just annoying. I can see you are new to linux. Your problem is you have to have space between "sdc1" and "/media/storage" ... your command should be EXACLY like this: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdc1/ /media/storage" (dont know why you tried /dev/dev/) ...
<Xacarith> I'm not use to using the commands yet
<Morrissey> Xacarith, then do it ... press "alt - f2" and type that command
<Morrissey> hellhound, still stuck on that huh ... let me give it a second go, just a sec
<Xacarith> failed  Invalid argument  The device does not have a valid ntfs
<hellhound> Morrissey: Thank you
<Morrissey> Xacarith, google it ... hellhound, hold on
<Morrissey> hellhound, it was a G5 mouse?
<savetheWorld> Anyone know where i can get xwait for kubuntu?
<Xacarith> Sounds to me like linux is no recognizing the ntfs system for some reason...
<savetheWorld> !xwait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwait - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xacarith> I could just format it in linux
<MarcC_> is it better to accept new config file overwrite, or keep existing?
<lovre> my USB flash wont auto mount.... any ideas?
<hellhound> Morrissey: Yes usb... and "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" does recognize it using usb as well
<lovre> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Morrissey> Xacarith, ok do that ... type "sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1" this will format sdc1 as NTFS
<cristian> comunidadkubuntu
<lovre> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Morrissey> hellhound, can you see it in lsusb?
<Morrissey> Xacarith, and are you 100% sure that sdc1 is the one you want to format as ntfs??!? usually, this is the ext3 filesystem ... let me know your "df -h" and see if hc1 is not ext3 or any other linux partition
<Morrissey> hellhound, give me you relevant output of "lsusb"
<MarcC-backroom> on the upgrade page for Feisty -> Gutsy, which "steps 1,2,3" do I repeat?
<cristian> kubuntu-es
<hellhound> Morrissey: yes "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:c041 Logitech, Inc.
<MarcC-backroom> there are two sets of numbers :S
<Morrissey> hellhound, btnx should Deffinatly recognize that ...
<Morrissey> hellhound, can you paste you "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" somwhere?
<Xacarith> Yes  The way it's laid out, sda1 is the primary master which contains XP  sdb* is the primary slave wich has linux on it   sdc1 is the 80G which I'm fighting with
<Xacarith> It's set as the secondary slave
<Morrissey> Xacarith, ok ... then reformat it as I told you earlier: press "alt + f2" and type: "sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1"
<Morrissey> Xacarith, if you don't have any important imformation on it
<Morrissey> sorry
<frojnd1> When I try to make uninnstall I get some note: NOTE: Not all installed files are removed, as different distributions install  Run uninstall as many times as necessary until no "removing" messages appear below.  What does this mean than I have to run sudo make uninnstall to infinity ??
<Morrissey> Xacarith, press "alt-f2" and "konsole" and then "sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdc1"
<hellhound> Morrissey: that was my thought... there is a part on the ubuntu forums where the developer asks people to run it through command "sudo ./btnx" and i get "uinput modprobed successfully.    Could not read the config file: No such file or directory     Error: configuration file error."
<Morrissey> hellhound, oh
<Morrissey> hellhound, then its not your mouse, its actually btnx
<hellhound> Morrissey: I did not see any errors during the ./configure, make or make install and I have uninstalled and reinstalled a few times as well
<Morrissey> hellhound, try: "sudo a+r /etc/btnx/btnx_config"
<Morrissey> and try again
<Morrissey> sorry
<Morrissey> !wait
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wait - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Morrissey> hellhound, try "sudo u+r /etc/btnx/btnx_config" there ...
<cristian> Anybody speak spanish here?
<Morrissey> hellhound, actually :P hehe ... do a "sudo u+rw /etc/btnx/btnx_config"
<joseph__> alittle
 * Morrissey thinks he had some beers while watching diggnation ...
<Xacarith> well it's there even if it's not showing up as in the storage media  Least I can get to it
<hellhound> Morrissey: "sudo: u+rw: command not found"
<Morrissey> hellhound, actually :P hehe ... do a "chmod sudo u+rw /etc/btnx/btnx_config"
<Morrissey> sorry bout that
<CPrompt^> shouldn't that be "sudo chmod u+rw /etc/btnx/btnx_confi"???
<Morrissey> hellhound, ok ... lets to this for the last time :P "sudo chmod u+r /etc/btnx/btnx_config" <--- that should be it ...
<CPrompt^> LOL
<hellhound> Morrissey: LOL yeah I realized what you were trying to do... my btnx is installed in my home folder, not in /etc and the only files i have labeled "btnx_config" are "btnx_config.Po", "btnx_config.c", and "btnx_config.o" all three found through a system wide slocate
<cristian> I cant upgrade kubuntu 7.10 to kubuntu 7.10....I don't know why.....
<genii> cristian: You mean 7.04 to 7.10 or ubuntu 7.10 to Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<cristian> I have kubuntu 7.10
<genii> cristian: Since 7.10 is latest there is no further upgrade available. Unless you mean the update manager or something is not working
<cristian> genii: and my kubuntu 7.10 say: Upgrade to kubuntu 7.10?
<hellhound> Morrissey: ahhh i see from the README fiel that it is supposed to install a configuration file in /etc/btnx/btnx_config" regardless of programs installation path.... i wonder why it does not exist.. i see a /etc/btnx/events file... but not btnx_config
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> cristian: In your file /etc/apt/sources.list does it say feisty or gutsy ?
<cristian> genii: gutsy
<mao42> Hello Kubuntu. I'm running regular Ubuntu, but I need to know where Qt 4 installs to, because I keep getting wrong qmake version errors when making QMC.
<mao42> And I was linked this channel
<cristian> genii: When start my upgrade, i have a error...
<genii> cristian: what does command:   lsb_release -a  sya?
<genii> *say?
<genii> cristian: Also the error it gives when you try to upgrade may be useful
<Rise_Against> i have a problem with alsa.. amarok says that there's a problem with xine audio drivers
<cristian> genii: say: Your system is upgrade....and dont have upgrade for my distribution
<cristian> genii: yeah
<Rise_Against> and: cat /proc/asound/cards says: --- no soundcards ---
<genii> cristian: Well, that is not an error, only a message which is not to worry over.
<genii> cristian: If command: lsb_release -a               reports that you have 7.10 it is fine
<cristian> genii: aaaaa ok
<Rise_Against> genii: can you help me please?
<cristian> genii: ok...wait..
<CPrompt^> genii : wasn't there a problem where after an upgrade, adept still said that there were updates available?
<cristian> genii: say this:
<cristian> No LSB modules are available.
<cristian> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<cristian> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<cristian> Release:        7.10
<cristian> Codename:       gutsy
<genii> CPrompt^: Yes, possibly. Though I have not yet had to deal with it, so a first for me in that.
<genii> Rise_Against: Soundcards/sound issues are not a subject I am very familiar with. someone else will be a better choice to choose for helping you.
<cristian> genii: I think it's ok or not?
<hellhound> Morrissey: you still there?
<CPrompt^> cristian : what version of Kubuntu did you have before you upgraded?
<genii> cristian: OK. In konsole, do:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mm_marian> hello; I have a problem with Eclipse; I've installed it, purge it, delete /usr/lib/eclipse, reinstall it and doesn't work because it need startup.jar and I don't know what to do to reinstall it properly; any idea???
<cristian> genii: kubuntu 7.10
<mm_marian> yes
<pedro> salut
<pedro> oui bien sur
<genii> cristian: If you do the command-line way of: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade                   this is a bit better than just upgrade. Adept may clear up the message afterwards.
<cristian> genii: I dont have problem....
<hellhound> Morrissey: I restarted my computer just in case... still no luck
<lucent85> irc://irc.darksin.net/atl_revenge
<cristian> genii: thanks man...
<slow-motion> hallo
<alexey__> Q: How to establish netword between my PDA and workstaion? (thru bluetooth)
<frojnd1> Hey guys: I've installed ubuntu feisty and followd the instructions for installing windows driver for my Broadcon Dell wireless 1390 card. But when I rebooted compter in network manager is no wireless option. Just like it would dissaper. Has anyone any idea how can I fix this?  note: I only have wireless network and one comp is working and laptop isn't.
<sirajuddin> Hi
<sirajuddin> new lniux user
<sirajuddin> i downlaoded kubuntu
<sirajuddin> 7.10
<sirajuddin> but the live CD freezes after start up
<sirajuddin> and the taskbar items don't appear
<sirajuddin> this happens on two laptops i have
<sirajuddin> and the desktop the taskbar items appear
<NickPresta> sirajuddin, have you checked the CD for defects (as per the option at boot up)?
<sirajuddin> but clicking freezes the system
<sirajuddin> yes I have
<sirajuddin> it keeps going
<sirajuddin> without any response
<poison---> sirajuddin, try disable ACPI
<sirajuddin> how do i do that
<poison---> edit the startup line
<poison---> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sirajuddin> I am a newbie to linux. All i have done is GUI installs. No idea about commands
<poison---> go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sirajuddin> thanks
<lee986321> well i have successfully got compiz to run with out the ati drivers installed
<lee986321> bur its on the 32 bit lol
<sirajuddin> so is it only personal preference between kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<poison---> try this: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noapic
<poison---> with the correct kernel version
<lee986321> hi ya genii
<poison---> with: acpi=off OR noacpi
<sirajuddin> try this: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noapic | u said that to me? Lee?
<poison--->  /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash noacpi
<poison---> there
<frojnd1> Hey guys: I've installed ubuntu feisty and followd the instructions for installing windows driver for my Broadcon Dell wireless 1390 card. But when I rebooted compter in network manager is no wireless option. Just like it would dissaper. Has anyone any idea how can I fix this?  note: I only have wireless network and one comp is working and laptop isn't.
<frojnd1> Is there a way that I can update and than upgrade system offline ?    I really need updates so I can establish wireless network....
<wastedfluid> fo
<wastedfluid> frojnd1:
<poison---> !ndiswrapper
<wastedfluid> It's probably because ndiswrpaper isn't loaded.  type "sudo ndiswrapper -l" in a terminal and tell me what it shows
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lee986321> Use fiesty fawn
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, driver installed device (14E$:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: Most of the time, if you don't blacklist the driver that didn't work for you - it'll continue to be loaded...
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, i have blacklisted bcm43xx
<wastedfluid> Ok.  do this, just in case:  sudo rmmod bcm42xx
<wastedfluid> and then try a : sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, ive followed this how to: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/19/get-wi-fi-working-on-dell-inspiron-1501-with-ubuntu/
<wastedfluid> let me read it
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, I made a fresh install of feisty
<lee986321> eh i just don't try to load  the drivers any more :(, and compiz is workin great on my system..thouh its in 32 bit mode
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, and after this how to there is no wireless option in my network manager
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: What driver does ndiswrapper -l say is loaded?  From what you typed, it was everything except th driver
<wastedfluid> it should say (drivername): driver installed
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, bcmwl15 : driver installed
<Doobeh> and run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<wastedfluid> Ok; so bcmwl15 was the driver you wanted to load.. right?
<frojnd1> Doobeh, ndiswrapper is loaded
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, correct
<wastedfluid> Well.. I don't know what to tell you bud.
<Doobeh> can you see it when you try iwconfig?
<wastedfluid> Did you match up lspci's numbers:numbers for your specific card?  I know you followed a how to, but sometimes people message up.
<frojnd1> Doobeh, sorry driver wasn't loaded :S
<wastedfluid> ......lol
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, what do u mean?
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, Doobeh I thought it loads automatically..
<Doobeh> nah, its can do, but you need to set that up
<Doobeh> its/it
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: Sometimes it'll load automatically, sometimes it won't..  I blacklisted my old driver, and I edited my 'networking' init.d to modprobe ndiswrapper
<limex> Anyone had any problem upgrading to Gutsy ? The installer keep disappearing. Anyone has the same problem ?
<Doobeh> so you're all sorted now wastedfluid?
<wastedfluid> I didn't have any problems.
<wastedfluid> I was helping frojnd1...
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, Doobeh what's next ?
<frojnd1> :)
<Doobeh> hehe
<Doobeh> :)
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: If the driver wasn't loaded, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Doobeh> I'm easily confused..
<lee986321> mmm, i loaded from a down loaded disk
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, done
<wastedfluid> Ok
<wastedfluid> Now, try to connect
<wastedfluid> if it works, you'll probably want to edit your networking init.d script to 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<luca> hi everyone
<wastedfluid> that's what I've always done
<wastedfluid> hi luca
<luca> I do have to connect to a hidden wpa2 network. How would I make my box identify them and connect automatically? I have already set up knetworkmanager to connect
<luca> hi wastedfluid
<wastedfluid> i've never connected to a hidden network.. so I dunno what to tell you
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, it doesn't connect :s
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: Are you sure it's your card?  Sometimes,  I have to reset my router.
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, but if I type route there are some nubers I can see router
<wastedfluid> I can rmmod ndiswrapper, and modprobe ndiswrapper.. and it still won't connect.  I have to unplug my router, and plug it back up.. and it seems to work.
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, just a sec I'll paste output of card and what driver I've grabed
<wastedfluid> Well, I don't know what driver you need.  IF you're following that tuturoial - it's probably the right driver.  Try resetting your router.
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, i followed just for installing and loading
<frojnd1> I have drifferent card
<wastedfluid> .........
<wastedfluid> Oh man.
<wastedfluid> Ok, let me get you the right tutorial.
 * Doobeh rolls wastedfluid a cookie
<wastedfluid> thanks. :-)
<soon> Does anyone here have a PDA which syncs well with Korganizer / Kontact etc ??
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: Go to http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/index.php?/component/option,com_openwiki/Itemid,33/id,installation/ - Look for the "Install Windows Driver" part.. and just do the part to look up your lspci output for the corresponding windows driver that someone has tested+verified.
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, I have this card: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42275/   and for it this driver: http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&releaseid=R151517&SystemID=INSPIRONI6400/E1505&servicetag=&os=WW1&osl=en&deviceid=9805&devlib=0&typecnt=0&vercnt=9&catid=-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=202136   and on that page u gave me there is something about alternate driver when I do ndiswrapper -l so I have to
<frojnd1>  fix this. But driver is the right one
<wastedfluid> I don't see what you're saying.
<wastedfluid> What kind of card you have?
<SlimG> Is there a picasa alternative based on KDE ?
<SlimG> One that atleast can upload to picasa galleries?
<wastedfluid> Ok.  I acutally clicked your links. lol
<wastedfluid> frojnd1: Try "lspci -n | grep 0b:00.0"
<wastedfluid> That should return the correction number for you.
<wastedfluid> And you search that number on the ndiswrapper site for the correct driver.
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, 14e4:4311 (rev 01) nothing found
<frojnd1> :s
<kaminix> When installing Skype I want the non-static
<kaminix> right?
<SlimeyPete> as a rule, static packages are more likely to work
<SlimeyPete> dunno about skype though
<Rise_Against> hey there! i got no sound and amarok says: "XINE was unable to initialize any audio-drivers "
<poison---> apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<poison---> or: add/remove programs, search for kubuntu restricted
<Rise_Against> is installed
<Rise_Against> xine bug report: load_plugins: failed to load audio output plugin <alsa>
<Rise_Against> no soundcard detected oO
<poison---> audio is not installed mate
<poison---> :D
<Rise_Against> it worked before but with problems
<Rise_Against> then i wanted to get front out/input working and now nothing is alive here :s
<_Angelus_> why can't i install and i386 package on kubuntu amd64?
<vzduch> because it's a different architecture
<argyris> how can i install amsn? can anyone help
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install amsn
<_Angelus_> vzduch: so? linux can run 32bi programs on 64bit arch
<_Angelus_> why kubuntu can't?
<barbaros> is there a way to copy my kubuntu dvd to somewhere in my hard drive so that i dont have to  insert my installation dvd into dvd tray all the time when i try to install some program with apt-get ?
<_Angelus_> barbaros: dont use the cd . download packages from the net :p
<barbaros> ???
<barbaros> _Angelus_:
<barbaros> ?
<vzduch> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<oxywolf> HI!
<oxywolf> Hallo?
<SlimeyPete> hi.
<oxywolf> i jus installed kubuntu in my computer
<oxywolf> i love it
<alexey> Q: I have an usb bluetooth receiver, how to make it work?
<argyris> thnx vz
<frojnd1> wastedfluid, or anyone is this the latest version of ndiswrapper-utils http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fn%2Fndiswrapper%2Fndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=e8876c665294254b55b32c02f629ac78&arch=i386&type=main   ???
<vzduch> !bluetooth | alexey
<ubotu> alexey: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<alexey> many thanx
<Tm_T> !fi | oxywolf
<ubotu> oxywolf: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<oxywolf> if haves google mail, how to use it with kopete??
<vzduch> oxywolf: since when is Kopete a mail client?
<Daisuke_Laptop> probably google talk
<Daisuke_Laptop> which is jabber, i believe
<Tm_T> it is
<oxywolf> Ok i go in finnish kubuntu server, good bye! but, thanks!
<Tm_T> oxywolf: feel free to join finnish channels, easier to explain ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> set up your google account as a jabber account
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<Tm_T> oxywolf: and no you dont need to change any server
<snikker> how con i configure compuz effects with gui?
<oxywolf> OH no it doesent work
<oxywolf> that finnish
<Tm_T> oxywolf: /j #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> in this very same network
<oxywolf> Bye i have to go!
<Tm_T> hei hei
<Indust> HI all,  there is a problem with the xorg.conf in gibbon ... somehow i cannot run an external screen on my laptop anymore ( worked in feisty very well )...
<Tm_T> hej bicikli
<Indust> i really need help
<graelb> Anyone know how to set the directdraw renderer for wine to opengl?
<graelb> I'm having issues running KOTOR2
<Tm_T> graelb: hum, about KOTOR2...
<Tm_T> graelb: The Sith Lords Restoration Project will have release soon
<graelb> eh? for linux?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> but it "fixes" the game
<Tm_T> graelb: polishes raw diamond
<graelb> Oh... well, ok, the real issue i'm having is that in the "hardware scan" it says i don't have any Vram (ok.... right,) and that i need a non-windows openGL 1.4.0 drivers required
<graelb> lol i have no idea what you mean by polishes raw diamond btw Tm_T
<Tm_T> graelb: yup, dont know about that, sorry :(
<graelb> bummer... alright then =)
<Tm_T> graelb: KOTOR2 was released very crippled, they cut half of the story
<MarcC-backroom> ok, problems during Gutsy upgrade with X11-common and debconf - anybody see this before? I got messages about a segfault.
<graelb> eh.
<Tm_T> graelb: so, bunch of fans reimplement it
<Tm_T> and fix lots of bugs too
<graelb> i played through it on my xbox a while back, but i'd like to go through it again, i just can't even get it running on wine
 * graelb nods
<graelb> understood there
<graelb> it seemed a little... choppy for a sequal
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> because of rushing to christmas market, so they had to let very much unfinished and cut out
<Tm_T> graelb: http://www.team-gizka.org/
<MarcC-backroom> ack, upgrade seems to have frozen :-/
<graelb> huh. Did they add to the actual gameplay? IE, change the system around closer to the first game?
<Tm_T> graelb: well they cant do that
<Tm_T> but enough of this offtopic :(
<graelb> lol fair enough!
<Tm_T> graelb: #kubuntu-offtopic if more on this
<MarcC-backroom> what do I do if I need to quit the upgrade to Gutsy while it's installing upgrades?
<MarcC-backroom> it's frozen
<graelb> hehe it's alright, i'm more interested in getting it to run period, but thanks =)
<jtt> pray
 * MarcC-backroom has got to pray, just to make it today
<Tm_T> graelb: sorry I cant help with Wine issue, I really dont use it
<frojnd1> How can I untar a file if the extension is: *.tar.gz.tar ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<graelb> It's alright, no big deal. Do you dual boot with windows to run win games? TM_T?
<frojnd1> or tar..
<vzduch> frojnd1: untar
<Tm_T> graelb: well I dont really do games either, but I do have XP for work (and some rare games when have time)
<graelb> Got you *nods*
<Tm_T> graelb: but I play ET in Linux in time to time
<graelb> i've got it dual booted on here, but it's running vista, so it's not quite as quick as ubuntu would run
<graelb> Tm_T:  what's ET?
<jtt> frojnd1, first try  tar -ztvf  filename   to see if it does anything
<frojnd1> , how can I uncompressed it if it's *.tar
<Tm_T> graelb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnemyTerritory
<Tm_T> now off ->
<jtt> frojnd1, gunzip
<graelb> hehe thanks
<MarcC-backroom> how do I unlock apt once I quit an upgrade?
<vzduch> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<frojnd1> jtt, looks like its . *.tar.gz.tar :S
<yml> Hello goodevening
<MarcC-backroom> oh crap vzduch, now it started upgrading a bunch of stuff in the terminal window where I issued that command :-(
<yml> Does someone know how to get the list of wifi network from the applet in kubuntu?
 * MarcC-backroom is left with a 1% gutsy upgrade
<MarcC-backroom> f-u-d-g-e
<MarcC-backroom> yml, mine gives a list when you click on it
<yml> iwlist eth1 scanning list a lot of network
<yml> MarcC-backroom   : it was on the live CD and also before I settup eth0 (ethernet)
<yml> MarcC-backroom  : So I guess I have modify something that I should not have touch  :-)
<redheat> hi folks..just little help here
<redheat> I just installed ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon on my new DELL XPS 1330m
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nobodies here today
 * Ace2016 wants to know the rest of readheat's story
<MarcC-backroom> redheat, did you have a question?
<yml> does someone has some understanding of knetworkmanager?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come my dang internet is gonig to slow
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i have really fast internet connection
<Rise_Against> heelp :( soundcard is not listed in cat /proc/asound/cards
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Rise_Against:  what sound card do you have
<Op3r> cant wait for the kde4
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Op3r: well your going to have to
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :]
<Op3r> I hope its worth the migration from ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 stable enough to use
<Op3r> atlfalcons866, its not yet even released I think
<jpatrick> atlfalcons866: see planet.kde.org :)
<yml> I am sorry I was cut off
<yml> does someone has an idea of how to get back the list of wifi network with knetworkmanager ?
<Op3r> unless you are adventurous but me I am using my laptop for work :(
<yml> test
<Op3r> 1 2 1 2
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Op3r: it is worth the migration to kubuntu i used ubuntu before and i got bored quick but ever since i installed kubuntu-desktop ive been more then pleased
<Op3r> AT0M1CB0MB3R, the only thing i hate is the big borders :(
<Op3r> I want it looking sleek
<heretic43> HEllo! Anyone suceeded in talking with a Nokis (6070) over a serial/usb cable with (k)ubuntu dapper/gutsy?
<Op3r> care to suggest how to?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Op3r: where?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ill show you my desktop
<Op3r> ok
<Op3r> please
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i think youll like
<kbrooks> Question
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how i can play a .MPG with Kubuntu^
<heretic43> Keywords: Ubuntu, usb/serial, Nokia, communicate. Solutions? :-)
<kbrooks> how do you install a package with Kubuntu?
<vzduch> !multimedia | Tiltation
<ubotu> Tiltation: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<NickPresta> !adept | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<kbrooks> NickPresta, ty
<heretic43> kbr>Kmenu -> System -> Synaptic
<kbrooks> heretic43, thats nnot on by default
<heretic43> kbr> Ah... old habit. Follow the Adept advise.
<Tiltation> ubotu i have ubuntu 7.
<Tiltation> 04 but all the player doesnt want to play Mpg
<scienceboy> quick question - how do you get a complete list of packages installed assembled in a .txt file?
<NickPresta> scienceboy, dpkg -l > intalled.txt
<scienceboy> nickpresta: do i type that in the terminal?
<NickPresta> scienceboy, yep
<scienceboy> nickpresta: thank you!
<scienceboy> nickpresta: where is intalled.txt located?
<scienceboy> nickpresta: nvrm
<NickPresta> in whatever directory you ran the command in. most likely ~/
<scienceboy> oh
<heretic43> must go
<NickPresta> scienceboy, did you find it?
<scienceboy> nickpresta: yes i did. thank you. as a side note, is there a way to eliminate the descriptions and just get the names?
<NickPresta> scienceboy, yep, sure. dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' > installed.txt
<scienceboy> nickpresta: thanks!!!
<NickPresta> scienceboy, of course, you should remove the first 4-5 lines (where the status information is)
<MGalaxy> hello, some of applications (like 7zip) are disabled in "Adept Installer", why ? I am using Kubuntu 7.10 DVD and added it to SOURCES :-s
<argyris> Error while copying to "/usr/share/amsn/skins". any guesses why?
<Q-collective> I've finally got gutsy to notice my intel HD audio stuff, but now I'm still not hearing anything. I've looked in alsamixer to see if it was muted, but it isn't
<Q-collective> could anyone help me out a bit?
<scienceboy> nickpresta: if i'm installing kubuntu, then do can i not include the packages that start with gnome?
<Minataku> Hm
<NickPresta> scienceboy, you don't need gnome packages but some applications which aren't a part of KDE may require things like libgnome, or libgtk, etc
<Minataku> Dr_Willis isn't here :\
<scienceboy> nickpresta: oh, ok. thank you!
<jtt> argyris, did you prepend  sudo  to your command
<scienceboy> nickpresta: allright, now once i back up my files i'm all set for a reinstall! thank you!
<NickPresta> no problem. I hope it goes well.
<RB> hey if i copy the files inside iso on the hard drive, and then bot in dos can i start the install of kubuntu ?
<TameLion> No CD burner RB?
<RB> i have but it seems it don't read the cd good and it's stoping
<RB> tryed to bot from usb still it block afther i chose the keybord stuff
<TameLion> in the same place?
<RB> no, from the cd afther clicking the install
<RB> on usb when it's step 4 to chose the keyboard
<TameLion> hmm.. maybe some hardware it doesn't like
<RB> it's a laptop, celeron
<TameLion> I don't think you can start the install from DOS..
<BrightEyes`> hello.my lcd monitor is supporting up to 72Hz refresh rate and kubuntu gives up to 57Hz.what can i do to fix that? i can see the difference on my screen while on 57Hz refr.r
<RB> but if i have the files on hard drive and run kubuntu from usb cand i start the install from kubuntu from my hard drive ?
<TameLion> Do you have another box? You could always try moving the hard drive and installing in another machine, then transfer the hard drive back
<barbaros> how can i feed ls commands output into perl's map function as an array or list ?
<barbaros> or how can i feed a commands output as other  commands arguments for example perl :)
<fdoving> barbaros: xargs
<fdoving> barbaros: command1 | xargs command2
<trappist> anyone know why I'm getting bad GPG signatures from gutsy-backports?
<Q-collective> I've finally got gutsy to notice my intel HD audio stuff, but now I'm still not hearing anything. I've looked in alsamixer to see if it was muted, but it isn't. I'm rather puzzled, what could be the problem?
<genii> Damn. someone was talking to me here (red channel) but gone so long it scrolled off top. Hope it wasn't urgent
<[ifr0g]> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<[ifr0g]> genii, ^^
<genii> Q-collective: Sound/audio issues are not usually my topic. But another user recently solved an issue involving his Intel audio by putting as a kernel option in the menu.list  usb-handoff
<genii> [ifr0g]: Aaah , thanks muchly :)
<[ifr0g]> np
<Q-collective> genii: well I added those options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base already (at least I guess they do the same thing), and the system recognises the hardware now, but still no sound.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: hey
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :]
<[ifr0g]> :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> br everybody
<genii> Q-collective: I would suspect then an ACPI issue. But otherwise on this topic I'm likley not much assistance
<Q-collective> ACPI issue ey?
<Q-collective> hmm
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<genii> BluesKaj: anytime
<genii> Q-collective: Were you having problems before this relating to power management, laptop fan, screen blanking or so on?
<baje> Yop yop
<[ifr0g]> Q-collective, what are you using to test the sound ?
<BluesKaj> got this error message when trying fgl_glxgears in the konsole : Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<barbaros> what does mouse wheel do when i move it ?
<barbaros> how it's called ?
<barbaros> is it scrolling up and down ?
<BluesKaj> barbaros, yes
<barbaros> if so i try to configure kpdf so that it behaves like what i do when i move my mouse wheel
<MGalaxy> hello, some of applications (like 7zip) are disabled in "Adept Installer", why ? I am using Kubuntu 7.10 DVD and added it to SOURCES :-s
<BluesKaj> dunno about that, sorry
<barbaros> but when i change shortcut for scrooling up to shift+j and down shift+k respectively it slides so slowly and i cant stop it
<barbaros> how can i change that so that it behaves exactly like my mouse wheel ?
<genii> BluesKaj: I've found some oddities when trying to run gui stuff from konsole even if with kdesu or gksu/gksudo , better to run it from alt-f2 instead
<Q-collective> genii: nope
<Q-collective> [ifr0g]: amarok, kafeine, youtube on konq and firefox
<Q-collective> I think that would do it
<Q-collective> :p
<graelb> hi there
<graelb> i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for linux, but once i stop gdm, and run the script, i get an error saying i don't have the libc headers... i don't know what to do from there
<jords> why not just use the restricted drivers manager?
<sub[t]rnl> graelb: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<graelb> it doesn't work correctly jords
<graelb> i don't have my tty's and direct rendering doesn't work...
<evjunior09> I want to burn a CD...Amarok opens up K3b and that says my songs are an unsupported format, but it's just an .MP3....Any help?
<graelb> ok! installing build essentials hehe
<jords> graelb: oh ok. Yeah installing  build-essential will let you compile them
<graelb> perfet
<graelb> ct
<graelb> perfect! jaysus. thanks guys
<graelb> ok brb!
<sub[t]rnl> evjunior09: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<Skrot-> Hi, where can I find planned/sugguested features for hardy heron?
<genii> Q-collective: Well, I have no immediate ideas in that case then. you need an audio card specialist
<Q-collective> genii: oh well, thx for thinking on the matter :)
<graelb> yeah... issues galore! it couldn't build a kernel interface
<genii> Skrot-: Perhaps check launchpad site
<jords> graelb: sudo apt-get install linux-source should fix that i think
<graelb> ok
<graelb> hehe
<graelb> appreciate your help btw
<Skrot-> genii: there appeared to be nothing in there. I was just wondering if encrypted $HOME via the installer will ever happen :)
<jords> np I think you'll need to do some manual steps with the linux source after it's downloaded... needs to be extracted etc
<barbaros> how can i add date into a filename's end in konsole ?
<barbaros> i wnat to backup somefiles using today's date
<alexey> Problem: lsusb finds Bluetooth Adapter, but hcitool scan detects no devices. Why?
<graelb> jords:  *blinks* how do i go about that?
<MidMark> hi guys, someone knows how to put knetworkmanager in automatic mode? now is always in manual mode and I don't know how to reput it in automatic
<graelb> jords: be right back, going to try it again
<Neutrinux> hi how to put basket back in kontact in 3.5.8????
<graelb> ok, got the linux-source, but it still doesn't work, so i imagine the other stuff you mentioned i need to do
<sub[t]rnl> MidMark: for your wireless?
<jords> graelb: yeah. can you cd /usr/src , run ls and tell me roughly what files are there?
<graelb> jords:  sure, hang on a second
<freeride> 1
<MidMark> sub[t]rnl: exactly
<graelb> linux-headers 2.6.22-14 (and the -generic flavor) and linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2
<graelb> that's it
<sub[t]rnl> MidMark: remove your wireless interface from /etc/networks/interface
<MidMark> sub[t]rnl: this will return knetworkmanager to automatically discover networks?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<MidMark> thanx
<lee986321> emergencey shut down of compiz is needed
<notv> how can i change the permissions for raw1394? is there a file i can edit or something?
<jords> graelb: sry
<graelb> jords:  the two linux-headers that weren't the tarballs, were directories btw
<jords> graelb: got distracted.... anyway run tar -xzf linux-source-2.6.22.tar.bz2
<graelb> jords, the tarball is red...
<xevious> my login screen is loading with an increased virtual desktop size, compared to my resolution. where are the resolution settings stored for kdm?
<jords> graelb: yep, so is mine on my system :D
<MarcC-backroom> how can I escape the Kubuntu splash load screen to get a command prompt?
<The_Machine> excuse me -what's an easy way to test if my firewall is letting NTP outbound of my network?
<jords> graelb: and then run sudo ln -s linux-source-2.6.22 linux
<nosrednaekim> MarcC-backroom: ctrl+alt+f2?
<graelb> jords: ok, hat's good lol, the tar -xzf gives me an errror "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format /n tar: child return status 1 /n tar: error exit delayed from previous errors
<MarcC-backroom> doh, thanks nosrednaekim
<graelb> that's*
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: take out any high end resolutions that you don't use.  I think kdm goes with the highest you have in your xorg.conf
<MarcC-backroom> how do I remove a kernel version? I want to remove my realtime kernel?
<jords> graelb: warlg. I really need to learn my tar options :D replace the z with a j
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> u dont know popcorn
<jords> so tar -xjf
<nosrednaekim> MarcC-backroom: make sure you have another one loaded first, and then uninstall it .
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> kernal
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> popcorn
 * nosrednaekim does a polite haha...
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: fixed your grub problem?
<graelb> jords: ok, it's going, but it keeps saying no such file or directory, do i need to sudo it?
<MarcC-backroom> nosrednaekim, I'm looking for the command line command to remove a specific kernel...do I just use sudo apt-get remove
<MarcC-backroom> ?
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: i did that and it's now loading at 1400x1050 (my usual screen res.) but it's got a 1600x1200 virtual desktop
<xevious> brb. lemme check it
<nosrednaekim> MarcC-backroom: yes
<jords> graelb: yeah, should sudo it
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: hrm, specify a virtual resolution too then, to keep it in check
<graelb> jords: seems to be working this time... one second
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: virtual 1400x1050
<Blazeix> Is there a way to change the desktop icon size, without changing the FileManager icon size?
<graelb> jords: ok! that worked
<jords> :D
<jords> so the driver is compiled fine now?
<MarcC-backroom> nosrednaekim, thanks
<BigDaddy> hey all, anyone play boson in here?
<MarcC-backroom> played it once
<BigDaddy> I am crashing everytime I try and load it.
<graelb> ok, it's lned
<graelb> ln-ed
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: yeah. i'm a dummy
<MarcC-backroom> BigDaddy, did you check to see if there's a bug report on it? And a newer package at getdeb.net?
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: missed that line :D
<BigDaddy> never heard of getdeb. I will check
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, i looked over it a few times too when messing with that
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: you can just remove the virtual line
<graelb> jords: cd-ed to the linux dir , do i need to configure and make?
<sven__> How can I check if a server will auto adjust to the winter time settings?
<BluesKaj> who has an ATI X200 graphics on Gutsy 64 bit , and if so does the the new ati proprietary 8.42 driver work on your setup ?
 * nosrednaekim doesn't think that was directed to him :)
<BigDaddy> getdeb doesn't have boson for feisty nor gutsy. I checked the sourceforge page and I have the most current. I will just post something there. I was mainly curious if anyone here played it and if it was worth keeping
<jords> graelb: don't think so
<jords> graelb: just go and try to run the nvidia install script again
<graelb> jords:  ok, will do. brb
<MarcC-backroom> BigDaddy, good luck...I don't remember if I first saw it on Youtube or where but it looked OK when I played it.
<BigDaddy> oh well, it's no biggy. I will just see if I can get Wine working and try setting up some Yuri's Revenge
<graelb> jords: Same error. any other ideas?
<MarcC-backroom> ewww...how do I change the Gutsy KDM screen?
<giofx> hi
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the new driver doesn't do 3d or dri on my x200g...I know there's prolly a fix but I'm tired of constantly rebooting the pc after editing the xorg file trying to fix the problem :(
<nosrednaekim> no need to reboot, could you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.conf
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> someone knows the escape caracter I should use between a : cat photos_* > Photos.tar.gz   and a :   tar -xzvf Photos.tar.gz    ?
<steelsnake> Marc: change in what way? You need the KDM theme manager to change the login screen
<MarcC-backroom> steelsnake, thanks, I just want to change the theme so it has matching colors...I'll try the KDM theme manager
<Authority> knetworkmanager is not showing the "wireless networks" section under the right click menu on 7.10
<Authority> it was earlier, but now it's not
<steelsnake> it does for me... check that networkmanager itself is running
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, http://www.pastebin.ca/750900
<Authority> steelsnake: it's managing my wired connection just fine
<steelsnake> Authority: yeah, but IIRC it needs networkmanager to run in the background to show the wireless stuff
<steelsnake> i had that problem myself a few times :) if in doubt, open a console, kill KNetworkManager and networkmanager, restart networkmanager and then KNetworkmanager and see if that helps
<mikes2> synaptic works fine ,,Why the need for adept?
<aaron> I just booted, and I'm trying to run adept updater, but it says the database is locked cause its in use...
<Authority> steelsnake: I was under the impression it needs NetworkManager running to manage wired as well, but either way, yes, NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher are running
<steelsnake> Authority: sorry, should have use proper caps: NetworkManager and knetworkmanager
<mikes2> and dolphin,,,Konqueror works fine?,,err hmm
<steelsnake> then i've got no idea what else to try Authority... anything in the logfiles?
<mikes2> aaron: reboot
<aaron> argh
<aaron> ok
<mikes2> and install synaptic :)
<Authority> steelsnake: which ones would you recommend I look at?  nothing in /var/log/messages or dmesg
<steelsnake> why synaptic? apt-get FTW ;)
<steelsnake> j/k
<mikes2> apt-get ,,all good :)
<MarcC-backroom> is there a list of the default Gutsy repos somewhere?
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<MarcC-backroom> I just want to match up to mine, make sure I'm ok
<mikes2> Why the need for adept and dolphin?\
<MaDiNfO_> vd_la-media_helper.Tpo -c media_helper.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xineplug_inp_dvd_la-media_helper.o
<MaDiNfO_> media_helper.c:47:2: warning: #warning "This might not compile due to missing cdrom ioctls"
<MaDiNfO_> media_helper.c: In function 'media_eject_media':
<MaDiNfO_> media_helper.c:107: error: 'CDROM_DRIVE_STATUS' undeclared (first use in this function)
<MaDiNfO_> any idea ?
<steelsnake> Authority: lemme check... i don't use knetworkmanager myself anymore, so i gotta quickly check it :)
<mikes2> wasted time,,many other bugs to fix :)
<Authority> steelsnake: do you use wicd?
<MarcC-backroom> dang, dolphin seems pretty unstable
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: looking at it..
<steelsnake> nope... i don't used wireless anymore (too slow), so i configure the wired networks from the shell
<aaron> I JUST booted and when I try to run adept updater it says the database is already in use
<mikes2> steelsnake: ndiswrapper not working properly?
<aaron> how do you view running processes?
<notv> anyone know how to get freebob working?
<aaron> in xterm
<mikes2> top in konsole
<Authority> steelsnake: gotcha
<steelsnake> aaron: open a command prompt, run "sudo apt-get upgrade" and see what happens
<rickey>  man i hafe to say ,that kubuntu 7.10 gutsy is the best OS  yet
<mikes2> aaron ksysguard
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address) <----- there is your problem
<aaron> steelsnake,  invalid operation upgrade
<steelsnake> looks like networkmanager logs to syslog, i.e. /var/log/syslog
<mikes2> rickey: i have found a heap of bugs but they are being sorted fast
<Authority> steelsnake: got it figured out.  eth1 (my wireless card) was listed in /etc/network/interfaces.  Just deleted the reference and it picked it up right away
<rickey> yes they are mike
<steelsnake> ohhhhh... cool Authority
<rickey>  i am so prould of kubuntu  for that to
<aaron> what else could be using the packaging system databse!
<mikes2> I was going to nuke the install but after the updates it is much more stable
<steelsnake> er should be "update"... sorry
<Authority> steelsnake: I'm still new to the Debian way of configuring interfaces
<mikes2> Debian sid :)
<rickey> well mikes , taking in mind with everything wrong with kubuntu ,it,s a hell of a  lot better then windows OS,s
<steelsnake> Authority: i'm more a manual person myself... i.e. command line :)
<aaron> ok now it told me to do apt-get upgrade -f
<aaron> gar
<graelb> jords: The nvidia installer didn't work again
<aaron> i did the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<rickey> if a dummy like me can get along with kubuntu , anyone can
<aaron> didn't go quite perfectly :p
<mikes2> aaron: Many hav had probs updating
<steelsnake> AHHHH yes aaron... that explains a little bit. So yeah, go with the -f
<mikes2> ^^e
<aaron> perhaps I'll just reinstall
<aaron> :p
<manchicken> Anybody here got a moment to answer what's going on with openvpn not working?  It even gets as far as to say that initialization is complete, but it then just sits there.  I get a kernel message saying this though: tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions
<MarcC-backroom> well, Automatix and Ubuntu Studio sure made that dist-upgrade difficult, but it's done now :)
<aaron> to be fair, its about 1000 times better than upgrading in place from xp to vista
<aaron> :p
<mikes2> aaron: I save /home and fresh install
<steelsnake> yeh tell me about it mikes2 :) dist upgrade didn't work on either of my two machines
<rickey> mikes did you make sure all of the older updates were all catch up before you upgraded
<mikes2> steelsnake: Its not a true rolling release like Debian :)
<mikes2> despite what you read
<steelsnake> ~shrug~ i tarred up my home dir beforehand anyway and burned it to a CD... so the easy solution was to wipe and install clean... worked like a charm
<aaron> steelsnake, it also told me to do a dpkg --configure or something
<steelsnake> AHA
<mikes2> fresh is best :)
<barbaros> 00:53] <barbaros> i cant download anything form ktorrent
<barbaros> [00:54] <barbaros> what can it be the possible problem ?
<barbaros> [00:54] <barbaros> status is always stalle
<steelsnake> cool aaron... then go for it, that should fix all the locks aaron
<steelsnake> stale locks suck
<steelsnake> alternatively you can delete the lock files manually, aaron, but thats more work
<aaron> was it because of the upgrade between 04 and 10?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, so how do i solve it ? :)
<BigPick> testing... anyone hear me?
<nosrednaekim> thats the million $ (canadian) question
<nosrednaekim> BigPick: hey
<steelsnake> yep BigPick
<BluesKaj> canuck = $1.04 US today
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: see if you have a /dev/dri/card0
<BluesKaj> err canuckbuck
<steelsnake> could be aaron... stale locks happen on occasion tho
<aaron> k
<mikes2> aaron: 7.04 to 7.10 is not do much an update/upgrade but more of a rewrite and there in lies the challenge
<aaron> ah
<aaron> same kernel then? I don't follow these things
<mikes2> No new kernel in gutsy
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, no output
<jmichaelx> no new kernel in gutsy? what are you talking about?
<mikes2> aaron: After a month or two of updates it should be an ok release
<jmichaelx> ahh
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hmmm... :) do you have a section in your Xorg that give 666 permissions to dri?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: anything at all in /dev/dri?
<mikes2> jmichaelx: 22-14=very new :)
<BluesKaj> no 666 dri in th xorg file
<jmichaelx> pretty new, lol
<mikes2> Little too new
<jmichaelx> probably... wireless in gutsy is really sucking bad for me.. plus several other smaller glitches. i am not sure it is all kernel related, but some of it surely is
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh.. NM... I don't have one either.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, nothing in /dev/dri
<mikes2> jmichaelx: Kernel is very new and not totally sorted is my gut feeling,But i have found several small glitches in kde\
<erjon> kubuntu italian ?
<milian> hi guys
<jmichaelx> usb drives not mounting if left connected... i am always having to unplaug, then plug in AFTER booting up
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps someone has an idea...  say i want to grep all of my log files for URLs so i can run them through wget, how would i even start going about it?  the problem is that i know JACK about regex's :\
<erjon> hi cerco suport in italiano per kubuntu grazie
<mikes2> jmichaelx: I use Sidux as well and it is rock solid
<BluesKaj> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> i should narrow that down.  all urls that lead to, say...  a jpeg
<jmichaelx> i have thought about giving sidux a spin... how different is it from kanotix?
<mikes2> very similar
<mikes2> jmichaelx: very fast,,and has smxi for non-free,,ati,nvidia ,google earth etc etc
<steelsnake> Daisuke_Ido: "grep -i http\: /var/log/*" maybe?
<jmichaelx> can you dist-upgrade from release to release in sidux?
<mikes2> Yes
<jmichaelx> cool
<mikes2> no probs
<mikes2> seemless
<erjon> ies4linux-2.5beta2    can u help me haw to install this ies4linux-2.5beta2
<jmichaelx> can you install from debian unstable repos?
<jmichaelx> install packages*
<mikes2> yes
<jmichaelx> sweet
<mikes2> and etch
<mikes2> and lenny
<Daisuke_Ido> steelsnake: that doesn't take care of narrowing down the output to just strings that are http://*jpg
<jmichaelx> yeah, i should check sidux out.
<Daisuke_Ido> but to my knowledge, grep doesn't do wildcards
<mikes2> jmichaelx: 10 min install
<jmichaelx> i like kubuntu a lot, but i really hate the wireless situation. a card will work under one release, but not the next, but then might work again in the next
<steelsnake> you can always pipe it, Daisuke_Ido... depends on the log format tho... if the .jpg is always at the end, this would work:
<steelsnake> grep -i http\: /var/log/* | grep \.jpg\$
<steelsnake> er
<steelsnake> grep -i http\: /var/log/* | grep \.jpg$
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<steelsnake> dang i am out of my mind today...
<steelsnake> grep -i http\: /var/log/* | grep -i \.jpg$
<steelsnake> there :)
<mikes2> jmichaelx: i like this release and feel it will get better in time,but so many probs for a major distro
<mikes2> "bugs"
<milian> sorry, bad connection - were my messages send?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, it's odd but there's no 'modules" section which lists Load  " glx" , "dri" etc in the xorg file
<Daisuke_Ido> that works well
<jmichaelx> i totally wish they had delayed the release... things like usb drive mounting issues and wireless issues hurt things badly. i realize wireless is often a problem in linux, but for commonly supported cards, it should not be like this
<mikes2> BluesKaj: Same :(
<Daisuke_Ido> can i pipe that output as the urls for wget?
<BluesKaj> mikes2, i find that weird :P
<mikes2> BluesKaj: you have Nvidia?
<BluesKaj> ati
<mikes2> hmm
<mikes2> jmichaelx: try Sidux Gaia live cd and run "smxi" wicked :)
<barbaros> how can i install mlnet core in kubuntu ?
<barbaros> i ve installed kmldonkey with sudo apt-get install kmldonkey
<barbaros> but when i issue whereis or which mlnet no directory is listed
<BluesKaj> I have a copy of the xorg file used in feisty and it lists a whole lot of stuff to "load " in it , unless it's hidden in gutsy
<jmichaelx> yeah, i may have a look this weekend. this desktop will remain kubuntu, but i am thinking of changing my laptop to something else
<barbaros> but kmldonkey installation prompts me for a directory for mlnet core
<BluesKaj> barbaros, run mlnet in the konsole and it loads the core
<BluesKaj> barbaros, you'll have to do so everytime you wish to use mldonkey
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I think those are loded automatically
<mikes2> jmichaelx: 7.04 was a better release
<grainwave> hello, while resizing a partition, gparted crashed. long story short i have a 300gb partition with 100gb used space. But no files show up on this partition? Any ideas anyone?
<BluesKaj> barbaros, just type " mlnet " in the konsole (without the quotes)
<jmichaelx> mikes2: absolutely no question
<mikes2> grainwave: formatt with windows cd/fat32
<steelsnake> ewwwww fat32
<mikes2> grainwave: Can Gparted not see it now?\
<steelsnake> i think the files are lost, grainwave... if they don't show up after the crash
<grainwave> gparted can see the drive
<aaron> is it a good idea to take new versions of cfg files?
<mikes2> grainwave: Backed up important data/
<aaron> when apt-get asks about them?
<steelsnake> i would, aaron, but that's me... trusting... :)
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, gonna try them anyway, bbiab
<aaron> heh
<grainwave> Important data is backed up just lots of movies. If they are lost what is the best way to recover space from drive? Format?
<steelsnake> delete the partition, create a new one
<mikes2> pclos has a new release soon,i have had a play from testing ,It is solid,and so sorted for a very small team
<mikes2> hmm
<mikes2> No sense
<grainwave> cool thanks
<MarcC-backroom> why do my gnome apps like Streamtuner and XChat stay on the screen when it turns black as I log off?
<sven__> by god.. is there ANY way I can have that strigi demon behave, without jabbing a wooden pin through its chest?
<MilesG> are there any programmers in here?
<sven__> as in, right now strigi takes, every 10 minutes, for about 5 minnutes 80% of my CPU....
<sven__> is there any way I can configure strigi to... relax?
<sven__> take less CPU
<MilesG> AmyRose: are you a programmer?
<sven__> work less often
<sven__> stuff like that?
<blendtux> just close it, and change your settings that it wont start up at boot time sven__
<sven__> MilesG, Thats an original pickup line..
<MilesG> nah, i just wanted to ask AmyRose cause that person knows everything
<sven__> blendtux, right.. which will cause it not to index at all.. thats like, from 100% to 0%,, I'd like to be at.. 25% or so.. :)
<MilesG> sven__: are you a programmer?
<steelsnake> just ask the question, MilesG
<blendtux> yes i thought so, it was just a sugestion
<sven__> MilesG, considdering that I have not seen her say anything yet.. :)
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep direct :output= direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose) OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<sven__> MilesG, and yeah, Im a programmer
<sven__> who isnt
<MilesG> i had an interview today, and they asked me to do a couple logic programs on paper in java
<sven__> so better.. where or how can I configure strigi??
<MilesG> and i got the last one wrong, at first, but then i corrected it while talking it out with the interviewer, does that look bad?
 * MilesG fresh out of college
<steelsnake> MilesG: depends on the interviewer... i wouldn't hold it against you since you did catch it
<AmyRose> MilesG: Sorry, I am not a programmer.
<steelsnake> was it a standard algo, like quicksort or somesuch?
<sven__> MilesG,  kind of off-topic, isnt tit?
<AmyRose> I'm just a somewhat experienced end-user
<MilesG> it was like a college text book question, like a story problem
<sven__> MilesG, anyway, since EVERYBODY makes mistakes, why would it look bad? you noticed it, you corrected it.. making mistakes isnt bad.. not acknnowledging them or fixing them is..
<BluesKaj> that so called wonderful new 8.42 ati driver does nothing at all for my setup...it actually made thigs worse
<MilesG> i guess, i thought they were a linux shop, but they only deploy to linux servers, so its not really what im looking for
 * steelsnake agrees with sven
<dvayanu> does someone know how to force ubuntu 7.10 to recognize ipod touch?
<steelsnake> BluesKaj: truthfully... i don't really like ATI drivers in linux... the open ones don't work for modern cards, the closed ones just plain suck.
<benoit> bonsoir
<RCG1984> hello all, in what directory does the package manager install software?
<steelsnake> you mean where it downloads them to, or where it actually installs packages to?
<AmyRose> dvayanu: Sorry, the only thing I can come up with is "Boycott Apple"
<benoit> est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour régler un pb daffichage ?
<AmyRose> !fr | benoit
<ubotu> benoit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<RCG1984> steelsnake: I mean where does it actually install the packages to
<steelsnake> ok... that depends on the package, RCG1984. Most go somewhere into the /usr tree i'd think
<RCG1984> steelsnake: ok, I'm just wondering because I can't find a package for gtk+ and I'm about to manually compile and than install it
<BluesKaj> steelsnake, i had perfectly fine setup with 3d and dri , working just fine on feisty ...seriously considering reverting back ...this so called upgrade to gutsy sucks for my system , I'm afraid :(
<MilesG> RCG1984: i think it might be /usr/lib
<RCG1984> if i leave the --prefix flag out of ./configure will it automatically install the libraries into what ever the bash profile is set to?
<steelsnake> yeh didn't have much luck upgrading either BluesKaj... got it working now, minus a royal glitch on my lappy... sorry to say gutsy isn't what it should be
<steelsnake> yes RCG1984
<steelsnake> usually some /usr/local tree
<steelsnake> er wait
<steelsnake> i misread that
<BluesKaj> yup, steelsnake unfortunately i agree :(
<steelsnake> not based on the bash profile, i think... i'm not 100% sure but it'd depend on the configure defaults
 * jmichaelx agree with BluesKaj as well
<RCG1984> steelsnake: would you recommend I leave the --prefix flag out?
 * jmichaelx has three machines using rt2500 wireless, and has had to do some headbanging
<steelsnake> i would, RCG1984, makes later removal easier (thinking that gtk+ might have a make uninstall command)
<MilesG> RCG1984: i thought it got compiled into the directory that you ran ./configure from, which is usually the directory you un-tarred
<steelsnake> it compiles there, yes... but install usually moves it elsewher
<RCG1984> MilesG:  I have no idea what's why i'm wondering where it will install it to
<MilesG> RCG1984: im unsure, but im trying to confirm what i thought happened
<steelsnake> i didn't have many probs with wireless, but i don't use wifi anymore so i am not a good judge of that part yet
<RCG1984> I'll give this install a roll and see what happends
<steelsnake> well, check ./configure --help, it'll tell you where it'll install
<MilesG> steelsnake: "make install" moves the binaries into typically /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin, correct?
<RCG1984> alright
<steelsnake> usually /usr/local subtree
<steelsnake> yep MilesG
<jmichaelx> steelsnake: i have things working (sort of) in gutsy, but gutsy has so far been a step backwards
<jmichaelx> hopefull that will be fixed soon
<steelsnake> oh yes... i hate having to reset xorg.conf each time i reboot ~laughs~... damn gutsy messes it up at each boot, haven't bothered to figure out why yet
<steelsnake> only on lappy, desktop is fine... thank goddess, that one would suck to rebuild each time
<BluesKaj> we can only hope ...all the hype about the new and improved ati graphics driver is a real disappointment tho
<sonic> what are the benifits of switching to the 386 kernel vs the generic one?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<jmichaelx> steelsnake: that is strange... you are running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg each time you reboot?
<MarcC-backroom> does anybody else see the old thumbnails in kdmtheme?
<jmichaelx> sonic: probably none , unless you are using very old hardware
<steelsnake> might run automatically, but no, i don't intentionally do that anyway
<jmichaelx> steelsnake: if you would run that, your problem might be solved. maybe you have done it already
<steelsnake> i'll give it a shot jmichaelx
<RCG1984> well i ran into an error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<steelsnake> one saving grace: hydra setup seems to work a lot better on gutsy... on edgy it crashed once in a week or so
<steelsnake> ahhh you need the build-essentials RCG1984
<steelsnake> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<RCG1984> ahh
<steelsnake> i hope i spelled that right from memory :)
<RCG1984> steelsnake: yep you are correct :-)
<RCG1984> ift gtk+ was packaged this would make my life so much easier
<steelsnake> i'd think it is...
<RCG1984> i did a search for it but didn't run across anything
<steelsnake> thats such a common basic package after all
<RCG1984> I'm using Adept Manager to find packages and I didn't come across anything
<steelsnake> hmmm quickly running a package check...
<steelsnake> you just need the lib, right? not the dev files?
<myrdos> Why does everything in my K-Menu look like this   _: Entries in K-menu: Konversation app name, IRC client d...
<RCG1984> well, I'm trying to use php-gtk
<RCG1984> most likely just the library files
<steelsnake> libgtk2.0-common seems to be the package you need, isn't it?
<RCG1984> hrm
<RCG1984> apparently I have no idea what i'm doing when trying to find a package
<RCG1984> I thought it would be listed as gtk+ lol
<steelsnake> no worries, i've been known to miss packages too ~laughs~... even when they stared me right in the face in a few cases ;)
<RCG1984> it looks like i already have it installed :-)
#kubuntu 2007-10-27
<steelsnake> great :)
<Randune> sup all?
<Randune> is there a program that I can get to run on kubuntu (7.10) that will download RPMS and do a dependency check for a different version of ubuntu (5.10?)
<RCG1984> hrm, why in the world is adapt manager asking for me to insert my Kubuntu 7.10 into the drive when I'm trying to install the build-essentials?  I thought you download the packages from the web?
<myrdos> you need to modify your sources
<myrdos> It's set to DVD
<Chousuke> Randune: ... no
<Randune> no?
<Randune> that sucks
<Chousuke> Randune: I have no idea what you're doing, but it sounds like you shouldn't try.
<myrdos> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Randune> I'm trying to install a program on a laptop that does not have internet connection
<Randune> and it has many dependencies
<myrdos> and add a # to to the start of line that lists the DVD
<Chousuke> Randune: hmmhmm
<Randune> so If I could resolve all the dependencies on a different computer
<Randune> and download them to a usb thumb drive
<Randune> then copy them over to the laptop
<Randune> and instlal them...see?
<Chousuke> Randune: and you're going to transform the files to the laptop on a CD or something? :/
<Chousuke> ..
<Chousuke> transfer
<Randune> yes..usb thumb drive
<Chousuke> hm
<RCG1984> myrdos: I see, thanks for the help, I just unchecked the cd source
<Chousuke> I know of no easy way to do that.
<myrdos> k, now type
<myrdos> sudo apt-get update
<Randune> hmm..could I just simple add the repository for the different version?
<myrdos> to switch to new sources
<Randune> and say "download only"
<Randune> I believe that may be possible with adept
<Randune> or even kpackage
<Chousuke> Randune: download only is possible
<Chousuke> but it could mix up dependencies
<Chousuke> I don't really know how to do it cleanly :/
<Randune> I wonder if there is a way to tell adept to download all dependencies even if they have been satisfied
<RCG1984> myrdos: I appreciate the help I believe i'm all set
<Randune> hmm..anyone else here find adept a bit flaky?
<myrdos> no problem
<RCG1984> steelsnake: Also thanks for the help :-)
<Randune> I find it has issues from time to time
<steelsnake> anytime RCG1984
<Randune> like..the package description not matching up with the package name
<Randune> like they get out of sync..kinda odd ..oh well
<steelsnake> nah never had that happen so far
<Randune> I just restart adept and all is well..
<steelsnake> that'd be scary :)
<Randune> hehe
<Randune> what is the proper fix for the menu problem in kubuntu 7.10?
<Randune> like..on a fresh install..the k menu will say "edit text: konqueror"
<Randune> or something similar
<steelsnake> er... no idea, didn't see that one on either of the two installs so far
<Randune> I know other people have had that problem
<Randune> something to do with the localization
<Randune> I believe it's with the english canadian locale
<steelsnake> check forums for a solution maybe?
<Randune> I have solved it
<steelsnake> oh oke
<Randune> just wondering if there is an "official" way to do it
<Randune> english US does not have that problem
<steelsnake> that'd explain why i never got it :)
<Randune> yup..hehe
<Randune> what do people think of Dolphin?
<Randune> I think it's alright once you get used to it
<Randune> not sure why they don't use konqeror though
<Randune> konqueror that is:)
<steelsnake> haven't used it so far... still sticking with konq
<Randune> yeah
<Randune> bbl..thx all
<RCG1984> when I'm in dolphin browsing directories I always get this annoying KDialog state:"Will not save configuration. ETC.. How do I make it go away?
<RCG1984> something about Configuration file "/home/richard/.kde/share/config/kio_thumbnailrc" not writable
<steelsnake> oh yeah... got that one too... just do a chown on the file, it's probably got wrong ownership or permissions
<steelsnake> lemme check what mine looks like
<RCG1984> steelsnake, well i rather not play around with ownership when I'm browsing the / directory
<RCG1984> when I'm in my directories that belong to my user name I don't get that error
<steelsnake> yeh but that file isn't in the root dir
<steelsnake> oh? odd.
<RCG1984> oh
<steelsnake> mine looks like this:
<steelsnake> jennifer@netadmin:~$ ls -la .kde/share/config/kio_thumbnailrc
<steelsnake> -rw------- 1 jennifer jennifer 45 2007-10-23 13:16 .kde/share/config/kio_thumbnailrc
<RCG1984> when i'm inside of my home directory i don't receive that error
<RCG1984> o_0
<steelsnake> i haven't played with dolphin enough yet... so... don't really know
<RCG1984> alright
<RCG1984> i'll let it be, I guess i shouldn't be moving around the root directory bad things could happen ;-)
<steelsnake> ~laughs~ could be, but as long as you don't browse it as root... i doubt much bad would happen :)
<RCG1984> lol
<[ifr0g]> Hi, any one here who has done a fresh install.. Is the new kbluetooth interface working to accept files from any device ?
<[ifr0g]> !kbluetoothd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbluetoothd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g]> anyone ?
<BluesKaj> reverted to the default gutsy restricted driver ..at least i have google earth running altho clunky and slow ...i see an error when i was installing it...a libqtengine.so file is missing
<bobesponja> bug 1
<RCG1984> has anyone install php-gtk successfully?
<gaiden_> ciao
<snikker> someone has installed compiz?
<VousDeux> yeah, that's really annoying...does anyone have any ideas as to why my wifi would just suddenly stop working and rebooting is the only way to get it working again?
<Selanit> Question: I'm trying to get my rt61 based wifi card to work.  I've downloaded the CVS driver from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com.  Make and make install went fine.  But when I say "sudo modprobe rt61" it says "FATAL: Module rt61 not found."  What do I need to do in order to make it work?
<dope> is there a way to install from an iso if I have it on like a pen drive and i have grub installed?
<Selanit> (Note: currently logged in from my Windows laptop, since I have no internet connection from the desktop.)
<BluesKaj> dope , can you burn the iso to a cd ?
<Selanit> VousDeux: have you tried re-inserting the module for your wifi driver?  My rt61 based card always quit working after a couple minutes in feisty, but I could fix it with sudo  ifdown ra0 && rmmod rt61 && insmod rt61 && ifup rt61
<dope> no, that's why i'm asking
<MarcC-backroom> dang, fsck is annoying...how come Macs and Win PCs don't force disk checks every N boots?
<Minataku> Because Macs and Windows don't care if your data gets irreperably corrupted
<BluesKaj> dunno dope, check if your bios allows you to mount a pen drive in the boot sequence
<VousDeux> Selanit: are you the one who posted to bug 149214 on 10/22?
<dope> it won't
<dope> but with grub i think i can
<Minataku> MarcC: It's a protection feature designed to keep your file system at it's best
<Selanit> VousDeux: I don't think so, but I could be wrong. Link?
<Minataku> You can have a very small problem lurking, and without a regular check of the filesystem, it can cause havoc
<VousDeux> Selanit: I'll try that next time it happens...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/149214
<Minataku> But then, that doesn't happen on Linux anywhere near the amount it happens on Windows
<VousDeux> Selanit: I was just wondering because that was the same suggestion for the same computer
<Minataku> But it's nice to know that you're being looked out for
<Selanit> VousDeux: No, that wasn't me.  Different wifi card - mine's an addon PCI card in a homebrew machine, not an IBM R61 laptop
<VousDeux> Selanit: ahhh...I see the difference now
<Selanit> VousDeux: if you try my command you'll have to substitute the correct names of your wifi interface for ra0 and of your driver module for rt61
<VousDeux> Selanit: yeah, I'm looking to see what substitutions I need to make...I think I just need to replace ra0 with wlan0 and rt61 with iwl4965
<Minataku> <.<
<Selanit> My wifi card was really annoying in Feisty.  It would reliably stop working about 2 minutes after boot, until I manually reinserted the module, after which it worked just fine.
<Selanit> But I wish I could downgrade to Feisty, because in Gutsy my wifi card just Does Not Work, period.
<dope> if i have ubuntu already installed can i use the iso to install a newer version? don't ask me why i want to just yes or no
<VousDeux> Selanit: I hope it helps...thanks for your help
<Selanit> sue
<Selanit> *sure
<Selanit> >.<
<VousDeux> Selanit: well, I wish I knew how to help you and return the favor
<dope> i'm sure i could mount the iso and somehow run the installer?
<BigPick> Testing, testing 123. I hope this is finally working again...
<VousDeux> dope: I believe there is a way to mount the iso in loop mode to accomplish what you want
<sinan> i tried manual configuration for Knetwork manager but now i cant go back to automatic mode,  does anyone have any why or how?
<VousDeux> BigPick: I read you
<dope> man i just want something simple, upgrading to gutsy hosed my original install
<MarcC-backroom> dang, why can't I frigging remove the default kdm theme?! It pops up just before and just after my custom kdm theme...grrrrr
<BigPick> dope: I feel your pain.
<BigPick> VousDeux: Thanks man.
<dope> i put ubuntu on the lappy and it's solid but i wanna get kubuntu running on the rig
<dope> what's all on the dvd compared to the cd?
<BigPick> dope: I have been toiling away on trying to find the error that destroyed me. I made a partial patch.
<BigPick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<BigPick> check out that bug post for a link to the patch
<BigPick> It does not resolve all issues, but for me and several others it got our upgrades working again.
<Selanit> VousDeux: if the code sample I gave you doesn't work, try replacing the insmod command with modprobe instead - modprobe resolves dependencies for the module, which insmod doesn't
<VousDeux> Selanit: okay, thanks again
<VousDeux> Selanit: here is what I have now...does it look okay to you? "sudo  ifdown wlan0 && rmmod iwl4965 && modprobe iwl4965 && ifup iwl4965"
<barbaros> how can i search for a specific letter or something els a function name displayed by perldoc perlop ?
<barbaros> how can i check what is my default viewer ?
<Selanit> VousDeux: The ifup command should be wlan0, not iw14965.
<VousDeux> Selanit: okay
<Selanit> VousDeux: the wlan0 bit is the name of the interface for your card, whereas iw4965 is the name of the kernel module that runs the card
<Selanit> VousDeux: also, you may find that modprobe does an ifup automatically.  If it does, that last bit isn't necessary.  (Unless the modprobe ifup fails, in which case you may need to add an ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 at the end)
<VousDeux> Selanit: I was just  trying to mimic what you posted "sudo  ifdown ra0 && rmmod rt61 && insmod rt61 && ifup rt61"
<Selanit> VousDeux: Ah, I mistyped then, 'cause that last bit in mine is supposed to be ra0.
<VousDeux> Selanit: I was wondering about that :)
<Selanit> ^_^
<Selanit> ifup and ifdown take an interface name -- insmod, rmmod, and modprobe take a module name
<iz6iyr> is correct the channel kubuntu.it???
<RCG1984> i'm in the middle of trying to instlal php-gtk and its telling me I don't have the correct version of glib installed.  It's saying I need version 2.6 and I currently have 2.4-1c2a
<RCG1984> is there anyway to upgrade glib to 2.6?
<crimsun_> err
<crimsun_> 1c2a?  Are you certain you don't mean glibmm?
<RCG1984> sorry ya, it's glibmm
<crimsun_> RCG1984: then you likely need to install libgtkmm-2.4-dev.
<crimsun_>   Candidate: 1:2.12.0-0ubuntu1
<crimsun_> (gutsy, of course)
<RCG1984> alright i'll give this a try
<the-erm> Has any ever gotten lirc to wrok?
<the-erm> Let's try that again ...
<the-erm> Has anyone ever gotten lirc to work?
<arash> hmm, why can't I see hibernate/stand by buttons?
<arash> just the normal log out, restart and shut down....
<RCG1984> all this install crap is a pain but i'm still liking it
<the-erm> Maybe you're running an old version of kde ...
<lovre> what is the best tool for developing php applications under linux?
<the-erm> lovre: I like kate.
<the-erm> But there are others out there.
<the-erm> Kate has really nice syntax highlighting for php, and if you turn on the auto completion plugin that helps with developing as well.
<RCG1984> sweet it's installing
<the-erm> So no one has manged to ever get lirc running?
<Jucato> (there's also Quanta+ for web dev)
<milian> is there a channel for aiglx questions?
<the-erm> I've never used Quanta.
<milian> quanta rocks
<milian> and lirc rocks as well
<milian> great apps!
<RCG1984> the-erm, never had to working with IR before.. I'm assuming your trying to a pvr?
<lovre> the-erm: i like simple programs too, but i have come to conclusion that i dont have enough time to develop in that way. I have deadlines, and i need to fasten my work. Any advices?
<milian> lovre: try quanta, it's really very good for what I want it to do
<milian> used it at work
<milian> a big time saver is the "upload project" feature
<the-erm> No I'm not trying to pvr.  I'm trying to get my old creative audigy 2 live drive remote to work again.  I did it a long time ago with lirc in mandriva, but it's been at least 2 years since I tried.
<lovre> milian: ill check it out, thanks
<milian> and the project sidebars as well, can't do without them
<the-erm> lovre: you could always hire me :)
<milian> also _very_ neat is the php documentation (i.e. move your cursor into a php function and press strg + h)
<milian> also there is some basic auto-completion, though that still needs some work imo
<milian> but again - it does save you some time
<lovre> the-erm: well, i kinda need to earn some money to live, but thanx for the offer
<lovre> milian: time is the only thing i dont have, so i need some RAD tool quick
<milian> well... quanta by it self is not a RAD (at least not in the way I understand a RAD would work).
<yurimxpxman> if I install the 64 bit version, will I have to do anything special to run 32 bit binaries?
<milian> you should try to look into some PHP Frameworks (i.e. Zend / Cake / Symphony)
<Jucato> Quanta+ is not a full WYSIWYG
<milian> Jucato: and that is a good thing imo :P
<Jucato> sometimes :)
<the-erm> Ya but cake is learning a language in and of itself.
<Jucato> of course :D
<milian> typing html by hand is faster and much more clean (again: imo)
<milian> and the-erm: yeah, I second that, though I really think that once you got into it, it will save you much time
<the-erm> I suppose I should try quanta so I'm educated.
<lovre> zend is not free?
<Jucato> of course there are always keyboard shortcuts and the toolbar :)
<milian> especially symphony with its backend-generation abilities (how was that called again?!)
<RCG1984> the-erm: have you checked out: http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/ ?
<milian> lovre: sure, the Zend Framework is open source
<lovre> milian: you worked with it?
<milian> not yet... a pity though
<milian> looks very promising - just take it's clucene implementation
<milian> huge potential!
<the-erm> well the /etc/lirc/lircd.conf has the same remote info as the one I have.
<the-erm> rm-1000w
<the-erm> so I'm pretty sure that's right.
<RCG1984> alright, I have no idea ;-/
<milian> the-erm: what exactly is your problem with lirc? do you recieve signals at all?
<the-erm> irw gives me nothing.
<milian> I'm not that much into it anymore, but there are two programs which do pretty much the same, though one needs a running lircd and the other not
<the-erm> I guess I'm just not sure if I needed the midi from dpkg-reconfigure or the sequencer.  Which I've tried both, and irw gives me nothing.
<milian> hmm maybe it's not what you want to hear, though I've soldered my own little irq reciever (there are tons of howtos for that in the nets!)
<the-erm> is it mode2?
<milian> cost me about 5€ and 2-3h of fun soldering :)
<the-erm> I don't have a serial port ... maybe i do .
<milian> and I've done soldering only a very few times in my life - and this circuit is very easy
<milian> oh, thats bad :)
<milian> but - how do you connect your reciever?
<milian> usb?
<milian> afair that is not supported by lirc!
<the-erm> no pci.
<milian> ah, ok
<the-erm> It's a sound card.
<milian> and there are no howtos for it in the nets?
<the-erm> Maybe I need something pluged in that's not plugged in.  It's the serial port.  It's hard to explain how the thing is set up, it's basically 3 peices.  the "live drive" goes in a disk drive slot, then there's a serial port - that's not hooked up - then the pic card.
<kcg> hi there, is there a way to password protect a directory in kubuntu?
<the-erm> I'll connect it...
<the-erm> brb'
<milian> kcg: no, you'll have to package it (i.e. an encrypted tarball)
<milian> kcg: afair there are a few filesystems under development which would support password protected directories, though its been a while...
<kcg> milian, im also think about like a time capsule thing, lock the directory/file for a time period, then it will unlock automatically
<BluesKaj> kcg, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-85588.html
<kcg> BluesKaj, thx
<graelb> Hi
<BigPick> o/
<graelb> Why would my TTY's be just black
<milian> graelb: driver problem
<milian> are you using nvidia?
<savetheWorld> saving energy...
<milian> it had a problem in one of its driver versions
<BigPick> I experienced that problem a while back.
<milian> me2 ;-)
<graelb> yep
<milian> what kind of gpu do you have?
<graelb> milian: yes, new nvidia drivers
<milian> and which version of nvidia is running?
<milian> new = newest?
<graelb> installed with the restricted driver manager, so it's the nvidia-glx-new
<BigPick> Ah, hmm...
<milian> gutsy?
<graelb> yep
<BigPick> I am running the nvidia-glx-new myself...
<graelb> i tried downloading the drivers from nvidia, but the installer wouldn't compile an interface to the kernel
<milian> to bad, can't help you there... works for me (tm)
<BigPick> yeah trying to install the drivers manually is not worth the effort, let me check on something for ya.
<graelb> Ok! thanks
<RCG1984> i'm trying to figure out a cross plateform programing language that will support the ease of the serial port in windows and linux. have any ideas?
<BigPick> Hmm... this is a toughie
<RCG1984> platform*
<graelb> Doesn't java do that rcg?
<BigPick> I would reccomend the java Communications API
<RCG1984> i know java is cross-platformed, just not too sure with talking to the serial ports
<BigPick> http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/
<Selanit> Okay.  By dint of much effort, some heartfelt screaming, and an animal sacrifice, I have managed to compile a driver for my rt61-based wifi card.  All I need to do is insert it into my kernel; but when I try to modprobe rt61, I get "rt61.ko: Invalid module format".  Does anyone have any ideas what the hell that means and how I fix it?  Google has not been helpful...
<BigPick> graelb: I feel you pain on this. I still occasionally get black windows.
<graelb> BigPick: It's just on my TTY's, i don't really have any issue on tty7, although, the only other thing is that my direct rendering is disabled, and i'm not sure how to get it going again
<graelb> well minus the again part
<BigPick> graelb: For direct rendering you need to make sure you have "Load dri" in your "Module" section.
<BigPick> That much I do remember.
<shadowhywind> are there logs somewhere to see what happens during a shutdown?
<graelb> in my xorg.conf
<Selanit> I hate uninformative error messages
<graelb> ?
<BigPick> gaelb: Yup. The nvidia-settings tools is very useful for alot of this.
<graelb> ok, *tries nvidia-settings*
<graelb> hrm...
<BigPick> Selanit: What does dmesg say?
<graelb> it says you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA-X driver, please edit your X config (just run nvidia-xconfig as root) and restart the X server ... try that i guess?
<BigPick> graelb: Indeed.
<Selanit> BigPick: dmesg says a whole lot - which part art you interested in?
<graelb> ok! will try it
<BigPick> the bit talking about your module
<graelb> ok, i'll be right back
<BigPick> Selanit: Usually an "Invalid module format" error usually means that the module was compiled for a different kernel.
<BigPick> Selanit: What was the process you wen through to compile the driver/
<altro> ati radeon is of course ?
<BigPick> ...a video card...?
<altro> yes radeon 9000
<BigPick> Great...
<BigPick> what is the question then...
<Selanit> BigPick:  All this is complicated by the fact that I'm compiling two separate versions of the rt61 module.  I've already checked the GCC versions; both kernel and module were compiled with gcc 4.1.3
<Selanit> BigPick: that said, I've just checked dmesg output for both versions of the rt61 module, and both give the same output
<graelb> Yeah... ok, so i ran nvidia-xconfig, and it still says the same error (*shakes fist*) and, so i just manually edited the xorg.conf and added Load <tab tab> "dri" and rebooted X, still nothing
<BigPick> Wow, that is alot of work. What exactly is the problem you are trying to fix?
<Selanit> BigPick: bear with me here - I have to retype everything, because I have no network on my Linux box.  I'm logged into this channel from a Windows box
<Selanit> The problem is: I have no network.  My RT61 based wifi card stopped working when I dist-upgraded to Gutsy
<Selanit> So I found two different tarballs for an rt61 driver.  One comes from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com; I had this one working in Feisty.  The other comes from the RALink web site.  I've never used this one before.
<Selanit> Both modules now compile, and both give me identical errors in dmesg
<Selanit> The two errors are:
<BigPick> Well any kernel module will need to be compiled against your existing kernel configuration.
<Selanit> rt61: module has no symbols (stripped?) -- I guess this one is a warning, since stripped modules ought to work
<Selanit> The second error is:
<awag> can anyone help me with this? I have kubuntu installed, but gnome-screensaver still loads at startup, where can i turn this off?
<Selanit> rt61: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module
<altro> what is it (WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting
<graelb> BigPick: any reason you can think of why after running the command, it still shoes as not nvidia X commands?
<marco> hi
<droach> why wont my master dvd rw open while in ubuntu
<droach> i tried the eject command an it still does not open
<marco> why when I try to remove 2 of my 3 kernels adept sets also files such as  linux-image-generic to be removed? should I proceed?
<milian> can someone tell me where I can setup compiz to allow me to move windows to adjacent virtual desktops?
<BigPick> Selanit: Yes that is what it will return when the module has not been compiled with the proper kernel config.
<BigPick> graelb: Did you sudo the command?
<milian> i.e. grab the titlebar and move it to the right -> switches to next virtual desktop
<graelb> ... i don't remember
<graelb> nope!
<graelb> *tries again*
<BigPick> milian: That is in settings - > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.
<droach> why dosent my cdrom eject while in ubuntu
<marco> why when I try to remove 2 of my 3 kernels adept sets also files such as  linux-image-generic to be removed? should I proceed?why when I try to remove 2 of my 3 kernels adept sets also files such as  linux-image-generic to be removed? should I proceed?
<marco> oups-
<marco> sorry
<BigPick> milian: Then go to rotate cube
<BigPick> marco: no thats a bad thing.
<marco> I copied it twice
<BigPick> droach: Erm trying to remember.
<marco> BigPick = how can I remove the kernels safely?
<BigPick> marco: First you need to determine which kernel you are currently using.
<Selanit> BigPick: so, is this a problem with the version of the kernel headers I have installed?
<graelb> BigPick: yep. same problem
<marco> 2.6.20.16
<marco> BigPick I am using 2.6.20.16
<BigPick> Selanit: you will need to use the kernel source tree
<BigPick> graelb: okay hang on too many questions sorry.
<milian> BigPick: thanks, that worked
<graelb> BigPick: no big deal, i'm not in a hurry
<BigPick> marco: 2.6.20.16-generic or i386?
<Selanit> BigPick: uname -r says: 2.6.22-14-386, and I have the 2.6.22-14 source installed
<marco> generic
<BigPick> graelb: Can you post your xorg.config somehow?
<graelb> BigPick: sure, hang on a second
<marco> BigPick Generic, that's the chouice I have in grub
<BigPick> graelb: Or just email it to me.
<graelb> i can just use a pastebin
<BigPick> marco: what other kernels do you have installed
<marco> 2.6.20.15 and 2.6.22.14
<BigPick> Selanit: Okay... what version headers?
<graelb> BigPick:  here's the current xorg
<graelb> http://pastebin.com/m14486370
<BigPick> marco: you going to want to boot into your 2.6.22.14 kernel before proceeding. That is your most recent kernel.
<droach> everyday i find more and more reasons to get away from ubuntu
<Selanit> I just checked that, and I think I may have found the problem - I've got linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic, and I think perhaps I need linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386
<marco> BigPick but my mouse doesen't work on there, so I want to eliminate it
<milian> is there a way to get the old logout menu back?
<milian> the one with konqi the dragon?
<milian> or at least a way to disable the "shadow" effect of the new logout menu?
<BigPick> graelb: okay, here is what you need to do...
<droach> if i boot into fedora and my cdroms work im ditching kubuntu im sick of this mess
<BigPick> graelb: You need to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<BigPick> graelb: Be sure to select the "nvidia" driver not the "nv".
<CroiX> Selanit: okay, that command didn't seem to work for me it just said: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<CroiX> ERROR: Removing 'iwl4965': Operation not permitted
<graelb> ok
<BigPick> graelb: you will then need to re-run "sudo nvidia-glx-config"
<graelb> BigPick: and i do want it to autodetect, right?
<BigPick> marco: that could be a problem... lemme check..
<BigPick> graelb: Yes.
<awag> man, I am having mad problems getting my geforce 6600 to work too
<graelb> BigPick: leave the rest at the defaults, do i want the framebuffer?
<BigPick> Selanit: Let me know how recompiling against the other headers goes.
<Selanit> VousDeux: If the ifdown command says "interface not configured" that means that the interface wasn't currently running.  The ifup command starts the interface; the ifdown command stops it
<marco> BigPick ok thanks
<Selanit> BigPick: I had to download the .deb and copy it to a thumb drive to install, but I've got both the 386 and generic headers for my kernel version installed now.  However, I had to create a symlink to the headers somewhere manually, and I can't remember where.
<VousDeux> here's another annoyance...suddenly the power manager will decide the battery is dead and/or the power was unplugged...then it will just flap back and forth.
<VousDeux> all I can do is stop the power manager or reboot
<BigPick> marco: The problem is that everything that you currently have installed is designed for the 2.6.22 kernel... fixing you mouse may just require a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as well.
<VousDeux> if I stop the power manager I cannot adjust brightness and I'm usually stuck on lower cpu speed
<VousDeux> Selanit: okay, I'll keep that in mind next time...thanks again
<BigPick> Selanit: Yeah drivers from tar balls are a huge PITA. What version of the driver are you trying to compile?
<graelb> ok, i'm going to restart X BigPick. I'll be back in a min.
<BigPick> marco: Are you on a laptop or desktop?
<graelb> BigPick: still doesn't work ;-P
<Selanit> BigPick: I've got three versions of the driver, and I'm just trying all of them in sequence until I find one that works.  One comes from the RALink web site; the other two come from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com.  One of the serialmonkey drivers is a beta release, the other is a CVS release.  I had the beta serialmonkey release working in Feisty.
<graelb> BigPick: Although it did give me the nvidia splash before login
<awag> sorry to interrupt but my problem is related i think. i downloaded the linux nvidia installer from their site, and ran it, and it said it recompiled some stuff to match my kernel, then it changes my xorg.conf to use nvidia instead of nv, but then X won't start
<BigPick> gaelb: did you ever see the nvidia splash before?
 * awag wishes he could see the nvidia splash, that would be awesome
<BigPick> I cannot recommend trying to download and manuall install the nvidia driver from their site.
<BigPick> Please use the nvidia-glx-new package.
<awag> ok
<awag> I've tried various things that i got from using adept
<awag> and they all fail to load X when i switch to nvidia instead of nv in xorg.conf
<marco> BigPick : I am on a laptop
<awag> is nvidia-glx-new what i need?
<graelb> BigPick: I am using the glx-new package, at least, last i checked. I haddn't seen the splash before, and when i try to download the driver pkg from their site, it doesn't work. It can't compile a kernel interface
<BigPick> gralb: could you please post your new xorg.conf
<graelb> sure
<graelb> =)
<BigPick> marco: okay that likely means you are using a touchpad, correct?
<VousDeux> you also have to make sure you have linux-restricted-modules for nvidia-glx-new to work
<marco> BigPick :  not working....
<marco> any way
<graelb> BigPick: This is the new one http://pastebin.com/d7eb7bf12
<marco> BigPick: tell me what you have in mind
<BigPick> marco: could you also post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<Selanit> Christ, this is insane
<graelb> BigPick:  at one point, i ran #
<graelb> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<graelb> #
<graelb>  , does that mean the xorg.conf file would be updated every time i rebooted?
<graelb> and if so, how do i disable that
<BigPick> nope, it just does it once.
<VousDeux> for mine I use linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<tjodalv> -phigh only sets resolution...
<graelb> Damn. was hoping that'd be the fix hehe
<Selanit> I've installed the correct headers, I've recompiled, I've omitted the "strip" step, modprobe rt61 still fails, and dmesg still says "rt61: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module"
<VousDeux> Selanit: I'm not sure, but I think you may need build-essential
<Selanit> I have build-essential, thanks
<BigPick> graelb: I'm not seeing any modules listed in your new xorg.conf, when you ran reconfigure did you get a prompt for selecting modules
<graelb> nope
<graelb> well, not that i recall
<BigPick> Selanit: Have you uninstalled the wrong header version? That link to the wrong version may still exist.
<kalamari> hello, i have a problem with upgrading to kubuntu gutsy, and am currently on fiesty , firstly adept doesn't give me any option to upgrade to gutsy and shows no upgradable packages either. and sadly the cdromupgrade from alternate cd also stop with an error message
<BigPick> graelb: I'm going to manually edit your conf file, hang on.
<graelb> but i don't think so, i've gone through that reconfigure a million times in the last few days trying different things
<MarcC-backroom> is it possible to tell the network manager not to connect to a wireless net unless I tell it to?
<graelb> MarcC-backroom:  are you on 7.10?
<MarcC-backroom> graelb, yes
<graelb> MarcC-backroom: Disable roaming until you want to log on to a network
<MarcC-backroom> my laptop keeps connecting to my neighbor's wireless network instead of my wired one
<MarcC-backroom> roaming...where's roaming?
<Selanit> BigPick: I've got six versions of the linux headers installed, but only one build link which I created manually.  I'm hesitant to remove the older headers versions until I have a working network card so I can reinstall them if necessary
<Selanit> But maybe I should just give up and remove all of them
<graelb> oh, just disable the wireless... in the system tray, do you have a little networking icon?
<MarcC-backroom> yeah, it kind of looks like the ubuntu one though
<MarcC-backroom> glassy bars, some blue
<Selanit> I should add that my make output specifies the correct headers dir - linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386
<graelb> right click it, see if you can go to manual mode
<graelb> i'm sorry, left click it, and it's "manuyal configuration"
<graelb> manual*
<MarcC-backroom> oh, graelb, this must be a different applet
<yurimxpxman> are there any programs to automate the backup and restoration of large home directories onto DVDs so that all the disks will come back together correctly when I restore them?
<MarcC-backroom> I left click it and it takes me to a status window with tabs
<graelb> what do the tabs read?
<graelb> connections, general, dns and hosts?
<MarcC-backroom> ok, I just had to restart...just a mo
<BigPick> graelb: okay, lemme upload this...
<MarcC-backroom> gah, kdm drives me nuts
 * graelb nods
<MarcC-backroom> I made this nice KDM theme and it won't even use it for the whole login sequence
<BigPick> graelb: http://pastebin.com/d6df2213a
<sonic> anyone here have experience compiling kde4 from svn?
<MarcC-backroom> graelb, Device Addresses Statistics Network ...those are the tabs
<BigPick> Selanit: At this point you may have too much of a hairball to untangle there. What was the original connection error?
<graelb> oh... well... i don't know
<Selanit> BigPick: Eh?  I'm not sure I know what you're asking.
<awag> what do i do after i have installed nvidia-glx-new with synaptic?
<MarcC-backroom> ah, graelb, it's KNetworkManager...is that the right one?
<graelb> might be
<BigPick> Selanit: I'm saying that you have too many versions going to know what exactly is going on.
<MarcC-backroom> graelb,  right-clicked it and went to Help -> About
<BigPick> Selanit: I'm wondering if there is a much easier way to fix the problem.
<Selanit> BigPick: I got that part - but what do you mean by "original connection error?"
<BigPick> awag: restart your computer.
<kalamari> hello, i have a problem with upgrading to kubuntu gutsy, and am currently on fiesty , firstly adept doesn't give me any option to upgrade to gutsy and shows no upgradable packages either. and sadly the cdromupgrade from alternate cd also stops with an error message .. could anyone please help ?
<BigPick> Selanit: You said it wouldn't connect. What part failed? Authentication? Aquiring IP? or did the device not even activate
<awag> I don't need to manually update my xorg.conf or run a script or anything?
<BigPick> awag: Hopefully not.
<BigPick> kalamari: Currently the feisty -> gusty upgrade is extremely unstable.
<awag> ok, here it goes
<awag> hopefully X doesn't crap itself
<graelb> BigPick:  ok going to try this, i'll be right back
<BigPick> kalamari: I would recomend against it at this time. I have corrupted 3 installs trying. I'm currently working on a patch with the help of the main devs but right now just stay away.
<graelb> Ctrl alt backspace should do the trick, right?
<BigPick> gaelb: Indeed.
<jonathan_> hi
<Selanit> BigPick:  Oh, I see.  The original problem went something like this.  I upgraded to gutsy (which took four hours due to assorted errors, but eventually completed.)  I rebooted.  My network was gone.  No device configured for ra0; lsmod | grep rt61 showed nothing.  No driver available for the device = no network.  Sigh.
<graelb> ok! brb
<kalamari> thx BigPick.. guess will have to wait
<jonathan_> I have problems updating to 7.10 can someone help if I paste adept_updater's standard output to some place ?
<BigPick> Okay, everyone. Upgrading Feisty to Gutsy is EXTREMELY UNSTABLE at this time. Please do not attempt.
<jonathan_> ok BigPick
<Op3r> I dont think so it really depends on your hardware
<graelb> BigPick: Hate to say it, but i don't actually notice anything different
<Op3r> I upgraded from feisty to gutsy without any issues
<BigPick> For more information on this saga see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/107188
<jonathan_> my problem isn't about hardware
<graelb> BigPick: well, direct rendering is still disabled, anyway, and my tty's are still not working :-\
<BigPick> The problem is not hardware related, it is a number of problems that exist, one of which is a memory leak.
<BigPick> gaelb: Did you put the new bin in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<graelb> yeah, i copied over what you pastebin-ed, into a new xorg.conf and overwrote the other one
<awag> ok X booted up without problems it seems
<BigPick> graelb: try running glx gears, lemme know what happens.
<awag> i tried to run glxdemo
<awag> and i got this:
<awag> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<awag> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<graelb> glx gears? is that a program that i'm missing?
<graelb> nevermind
<graelb> hehe
<graelb> it runs fine
<graelb> 10171 frames in 5.0 seconds
<BigPick> graelb: Well then dri is running.
<graelb> yeah, weird how it doesn't show up in glxinfo huh?
<graelb> graelb@nirvana-X:~$ glxinfo | grep "direct"
<graelb> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<BigPick> graelb: Blerg... you might want to retry a complete reboot to fully reload the glx modules.
<graelb> ok, i'll give it a shot
<BigPick> awag: try running "sudo nvidia-glx-config"
<awag> ok
<graelb> my guess is that the driver won't load properly, and it'll try a few times, go to the "running in low configuration mode" thing, and revert back to the vesa driver
<graelb> but we'll see
<graelb> hehe
<yurimxpxman> what's a good program to create split backups on DVDs?
<graelb> i'll be back in a few minutes
<BigPick> Trust my guys, I so feel you pain on the nvidia-glx front. This laptop took forever to get running. (6 months)
<sub[t]rnl> dvdbackup, k9copy, dvdrip all work
<awag> BigPick, is it ok if i paste the output from that?
<graelb> yeah! it's a laptop =P
<graelb> i'll brbr
<awag> it's like 5 lines
<BigPick> Eh, sure
<awag> andrew@andrew-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<awag> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<awag> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<awag> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<awag> command:
<awag> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<BigPick> I'm not a mod or dev :P
<awag> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<awag> from nv to nvidia.
<awag> oh ;)
<BigPick> awag: go ahead and run the command it recommends, its just being anal.
<awag> ok
<BigPick> awag: Then re-run "sudo nvidial-glx-config"
<Moo-> Hi, I try to upgrade but I cannot find "Recommended updates" or "Pre-released updates" repositories, sould I have them somewhere?
<awag> ok, it wants me to restart, i have a funny feeling this is the same thing i ran yesterday that X didn't like
<awag> hehe
<awag> brb
<graelb> still throws back no from glxinfo
<BigPick> freaking weird...
<graelb> still get the nvidia splash, but it all seems to work... i don't know if i have my ttys though
<graelb> nope
<Yz85Racer> guys, how do i fix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42315/ because I'm trying to fix frostwire
<Yz85Racer> But I click it, and nothing comes up, It loads for like 10 minutes
<Yz85Racer> then just goes on like nothing happened..
<graelb> BigPick: what video card are you running?
<BigPick> gaelb: does dmesg report anything from xserv or nvidia
<graelb> BigPick: Nvidia-settings doesn't work still btw
<BigPick> graelb: G72M
<BigPick> graelb: aka pos mobile thing that is cranky as hell.
<needles> for some reason my desktop keeps blacking out every 10 minutes or so, and i have screensaver off
<graelb> graelb@nirvana-X:~$ dmesg | grep "xserv"
<graelb> graelb@nirvana-X:~$ dmesg | grep "nvidia"
<graelb> [   15.024000] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<jonathan_> ok I have the same problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/109074
<graelb> g72m? what kind of card is that?
<jonathan_> I'll update some other day rather
<BigPick> graelb: A built-in laptop pos in a dell.
<graelb> hehe
<graelb> mine's a built in on an acer tablet
<BigPick> graelb: Anything in dmesg?
<graelb> nothing grepped for xserv
<graelb> only the one line for nvidia saying something about it tainting the kernel
<Moo-> Oh, the problem seems to be that I cannot get this winwow: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png
<BigPick> graelb: oops, might of forgot a line... try http://pastebin.com/d7901eba0
<awag> hmmm
<awag> X wouldn't start
<Moo-> Any ideas why?
<awag> i had to revert to my old xorg.conf
<BigPick> awag: dangit...
<awag> yeah
<awag> same as yesterday
<awag> i thought that nvidia cards were supposed to be good with linux
<BigPick> awag: can you pastebin you xorg.conf as well so I can take a look
<awag> opposed to ati
<awag> sure, what do you mean exactly though? I know you don't want me to paste it into the chate
<awag> chat*
<BigPick> Meh, ati did release its souce a couple months ago, but for now nvidia is a bit better.
<Selanit> BigPick: okay, I have 1) removed all versions of any package called linux-headers-*; 2) downloaded and manually installed the .deb files for linux-headers-2.6.22-14, linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386, and linux-headers-386; 3) verified that the "build" symlink in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386 points to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-286 and that the directory it points to does in fact exist; 4) Recompiled; and 5) gotten the same fricking "
<Selanit> disagrees about version of symbol struct_module" message in dmesg.  Ideas?
<BigPick> awag: use pastebin.com
<awag> oh
<awag> cool
<graelb> BigPick: alright, gonna give that guy a  short
<graelb> BigPick:  brb
<BigPick> Selanit: Hmm... lemme think...
<awag> BigPick, and you want me to paste the xorg.conf that doesn't work right?
<graelb> BigPick: wht do you want me to check? =p
<BigPick> graelb: to see if the new xorg.conf works
<BigPick> awag: right
<graelb> BigPick: nvidia-settings still doesn't work, and dmesg still reports no direct rendering
<BigPick> Selanit: are you linking your module to the /lib/modules/...etc each time you compile?
<Josie1> Hello, everyone.
<JohnFlux> what's a really really lightweight X system
<JohnFlux> I have a 233mhz machine :-D
<JohnFlux> with 2MB video card heh
<JohnFlux> i just need something with a program menu
<BigPick> graelb: run lsmod | grep nvidia
<JohnFlux> desktop i mean
<Selanit> BigPick: each time I compile, I cp rt61.ko /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/kernel/net/wireless/ and depmod -a
<graelb> nvidia
<graelb> nvidia               6221648  36
<graelb> i2c_core               26112  1 nvidia
<graelb> agpgart                35016  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<awag> BigPick, http://pastebin.com/m514d4e49
<awag> thanks for the help
<BigPick> Selanit: what do you say the module you compiled is? rt61.ko or rt61pci.ko
<Selanit> rt61.ko -- rt61pci is a different driver (which also doesn't work)
<awag> JohnFlux, Blackbox maybe?
<JohnFlux> awag: thanks
<BigPick> Selanit: run modinfo rt61 for me then please
<Selanit> k
<Selanit> Which bit do you want?  I'll have to retype it on my laptop
<BigPick> awag: you have the identical problem to graelb
<BigPick> Selanit: "modinfo rt61"
<graelb> BigPick: did that output from lsmod help?
<Selanit> BigPick: the whole output or just one line or what?  I can't copy and paste this stuff, it's not on the same machine as I am typing on right now
<BigPick> graelb: indeed
<awag> is that good or bad :) ?
<BigPick> Selanit: Just the version and vermagic lines please
<BigPick> graelb + awag: I'm trying to figure out why direct rendering isn't loading...
<sea4ever> My cursor just died for no reason
<graelb> I really appreciate it btw
<awag> ok thanks for your effort
<awag> yeah
<BigPick> Hey, don't thank me yet, it ain't working.
<awag> :-)
<graelb> =P you're the first peroson who's really put some effort into helping me(us i suppose) with this issue
<BigPick> Well lets hope we succede.
<awag> yeah, i want try compiz :)
<awag> and play counter strike
<graelb> hehe. If we do, we need to post it on ubuntu forums, because i know a few other people are having the issue
<Selanit> Bigpick: there is no version line.  vermagic: 2.6.22-14-generic SMP mod_unload 586.  uname -r says 2.6.22-14-386.  When I "make all" in my source directories, the first line says "Entering directory /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-386".  So the compiler appears to be using 386 headers but generating "generic" code.
<graelb> for the record, i CAN use compiz, but the drivers aren't working correctly
<BigPick> graelb: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<graelb> absolutely
<BigPick> Selanit: I was afraid of that...
<BigPick> Selanit: That might be a make setting...
<BigPick> Selanit: Do you have the generic kernel installed at all?
<Selanit> Lemme look up what kernels I've got.
<graelb> BigPick: http://pastebin.com/d253ccf43
<awag> graelb, what happens when you run compiz?
<graelb> awag: it runs fine, although i lose window decorations every once in a while and have to reload it
<awag> graelb, when i do it it says Xgl not present, and then it changes the tops of my windows to a different style than i had them set to
<JohnFlux> anyone know how to set the default desktop that loads?
<awag> and nothing else
<JohnFlux> instead of kde, I want it to use blackbox
<graelb> awag: try installing fusion-icon, or just try doing alt-f2, then type compiz --indirect-rendering --replace
<Selanit> BigPick: I have exactly two linux-image-* packages installed: 2.6.20-15-386 and 2.6.22-14-386.  So, no generic kernel.
<graelb> awag: at least i think that's teh command :-P
<shinda> I was wondering is there any quick way to do a full upgrade to gutsy (know i'm a week behind), but something command line thing, like is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  good enough?
<graelb> shinda just run the update manager
<graelb> alt-F2 update-manager i think
<graelb> yep
<BigPick> graelb: This is so odd. The logs indicated that direct rendering loaded succesfully...
<graelb> :-S
<graelb> So, dmesg shows it's not running, but the xorg logs say it is
<shinda> just wondering does gutsy bring better dual display support for kubuntu also or we still waiting on kde4 for that
<shinda> (main problem I got right now with dual display is just how window maximizing happens)
<graelb> I have no idea on that one shinda
<JohnFlux> shinda: seems to be better for some, worse for others :)
<shinda> JohnFlux, I'll keep my fingers crossed then otherwise I may be in for one long weekend
<JohnFlux> :)
<graelb> it doesn't really take all that long to install ubuntu, whichever route you go. i doubt you'll have a ton of trouble
<shinda> I still have to upgrade ati drivers also, (internet was out for the last week)
<graelb> i take solisce in the fact that i can reinstall if things get too hard
<graelb> lol
<awag> that was fun
<awag> graelb, i accidentally closed the terminal window that i started compiz from and kde shat itself
<awag> hehe
<graelb> oh, yeah... that'll happen
<graelb> run compiz from a command (alt+F2,) and you don't have to worry about closing it on accident
<BigPick> allright... makeing some headway..
<awag> BigPick, where is that log located again? I want to check mine
<awag> oh
<graelb> hey BigPick here's another one that will probably trump you, the hardware scan that KOTOR2 does in WINE says i don't have any vram, an 800mhz processor (2g) and no opengl drivers
<graelb> lol
<awag> nevermind, found it
<awag> lol
<graelb> stump* not trump
<graelb> questions... not euchre
<sonic>  anyone willing to look at a build error I got compiling kdebase for kde4? I pasted the last few lines in http://rafb.net/p/CjknwI42.html
<BigPick> awag: try http://pastebin.com/m337c1230 in your xorg.conf file
<graelb> headway is good
<awag> ok!
<BigPick> graelb: ...hang on...
<graelb> like i said, no hurry
<KalEl> hi... i just installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu. where is the recycle bin? i can't find it!
<jtt> sonic, been away from c++ for a bit but looks like a reference to Soprano in the DummyModel class is unresolved
<sonic> yeah
<the-erm> Well I'm back ... still can't figure out this dang lirc problem.
<jtt> sonic, or the dummymodel function
<sonic> soprano I think is in the kdesupport module
<awag> ok, rebooting, trying this new xorg.conf
<sonic> which is the first one I built
<BigPick> graelb: could I bother you for your dmesg in pastebin? I'm wondering if this is an odd library conflict
<graelb> sure
<jtt> sonic, grep the code and see if Soprano exists at all
<graelb> hang on a sec
<the-erm> awag: you don't need to reboot.
<jtt> sonic, perhaps the  dummymodel ref is also wrong
<BigPick> graelb: scratch that...
<sonic> hmmm, not very good with grep
<the-erm> awag: you can ctrl+alt+f1 log in then run /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<BigPick> graelb: won't have what I need... god where is that bookmark I had
<the-erm> or you can ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x.
<awag> the-erm, ok thanks
<jtt> sonic, what is the suffix on the source files in that directory
<awag> before when i tried to do that i kept getting into vanilla X with no kde or anything
<the-erm> awag: I personally recommend ctrl+alt+f1 approach when testing xorg.
<awag> ok
<awag> i'll do that
<KalEl> hi, how can i display the recycle bin in kde?
<graelb> BigPick: ok, well then... hehe
<jtt> sonic,   .c  or dot something else
<sonic> .cpp
<sonic> i think almost all kde is cpp
<jtt> sonic, ah yes  so just  grep -i soprano  *.cpp see what you get
<sonic> well in the kdesupport module there is a folder for soprano
<sonic> its part of kde
<sonic> its not just a file
<sonic> Soprano is a library which provides a QT wrapper API to different RDF storage solutions. It features named graphs (contexts) and has a modular plug-in structure which allows to use RDF backends implemented with different RDF Storage.
<the-erm> KalEl: you should be able to access it via the toolbar applet.
<jtt> sonic, cd to that dir and  run the grep command i gave you see if  dummymodel is a class etc.
<BigPick> graelb: Odd question..
<graelb> no such thing
<jtt> sonic, what is being compiled says the  soprano lib does not have ref to  dummymodel or one of its functions may be hard to find
<BigPick> greaelb: do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<graelb> i'm not sure
<awag> BigPick, sorry to say that didn't work :(
<BigPick> graelb: Remove it if you do.
<KalEl> the-erm, thanks, i found it
<graelb> well, xserver-xgl command not found. let me check in synaptic
<BigPick> awag: Gosh darn it. I'm striking out today.
<jtt> sonic, what is RDF storage
<BigPick> awag: what happened?
<the-erm> KalEl: .local/share/Trash/files/ seems to be the trash as well. .local/share/Trash/info/ is part of the trash system as well.
<the-erm> that's ~/.local for the record.
<awag> BigPick, blank screen, blinking cursor no prompt
<KalEl> the-erm, thanks... i find that gnome and kde have different recycle bins, because gnome deleted files are not showing here
<graelb> i do have it installed
<graelb> you want me to remove it?
<carbon_unit> Hi all.
<BigPick> graelb: yup
<awag> i have one quick question, where does gnome hide the startup command for gnome-screensaver, because even though i have kde installed and gnome disabled gnome-screensaver invariabley starts at startup
<BigPick> awag: dmesg tell you anything?
<graelb> ok, done. do i need to restart X? bigpick?
<Selanit> I think I'll try manually downloading the generic kernel packages and installing them.
<BigPick> graelb: yup
<awag> BigPick,  what should i look for in the output of that
<graelb> ok, brb
<BigPick> awag: something that says error
<graelb> whoa! nvidia settings works
<BigPick> selanit: Good luck bro. I have had to manually patch bcm43xx since 2.6.14
<the-erm> you might luck out and sudo tail -n 1000 /var/log/syslog  | less       might have what you need.
<BigPick> graelb: YES!!!!!!
<graelb> AND AND AND glxinfo comes back as yes
<graelb> how did you know to do that?
 * BigPick DANCES AROUND ROOM
<the-erm> graelb: nvidia-settings doesn't save everything though.
<awag> i reverted back to my old xorg.conf so i could get back online, should i put the one you made make in?
<BigPick> graelb: did the same thing myslef
<the-erm> At least the version I have doesn't ...
<awag> and then do dmesg?
<BigPick> awag: hang on...
<graelb> lol that's ok, i don't care if it saves anything, it works now anyway
<graelb> you, my friend, are a genius
<awag> was the solution discovered while i was restarting X?
<BigPick> awag: You have nvidia-glx-new installed correct?
<awag> yes
<BigPick> awag: do you have xserver-xorg installed?
<BigPick> awag: if you do, uninstall it
<awag> let me check
<graelb> ok! sweet
<BigPick> graelb: :)
<yurimxpxman> how do I enable messages so others can send me messages via write? mesg y doesn't seem to do it..
<graelb> i'm going to reboot and see if it actually sticks
<graelb> i'll be back in like... a minute and a half
<awag> i have xserver-xorg and alot of it's friends installed it looks like
<awag> like xserver-xorg-core
<the-erm> Installing the nvidia card is not fun ...
<awag> so it seems :)
<the-erm> Is it PCI?
<graelb> sweet!
<graelb> still works
<KalEl> how do i find out if an application is using gnome?
<the-erm> KalEl if a program uses gtk then I'm pretty sure it uses some elements of gnome ...
<KalEl> the-erm, thanks but how do i know if the program uses gtk?
<KalEl> now that i moved over to kde i want to get rid of gnome programs that i won't use...
<curi0> hello ubuntu users!
<the-erm> I don't know.
<curi0> How do I know if synaptic package manager is downloading only from Gutsy Repositories?
<awag> BigPick, should i uninstall everything that has xserver-xorg in front of the package name, or justthat one?
<Selanit> I've just downloaded and manually installed the .deb files for linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic and all associated headers.  It appears to have installed smoothly; is there anything in particular I should do before I reboot?
<graelb> BigPick: thanks again =)
<KalEl> curi0, click the repositories button
<the-erm> Well if you have a gui, then wouldn't that mean the nvidia card is working?
<BigPick> awag: uninstall just xserver-xgl
<Selanit> Right.  Rebooting, then.  Wish me luck.
<BigPick> awag: then try this new xorg.conf I made for ya http://pastebin.com/d1b90de53
<the-erm> Selanit: cross your fingers :)
<awag> BigPick, i thought you said uninstall xserver-xorg?
<the-erm> that's the whole thing?
<Selanit> It's been four days since I had a working network connection on my main machine - I've crossed every body part I can!
<BigPick> awag: shit.... my bad...
<awag> BigPick, i haven't done anything yet, waiting for the ok from you, which one is it? :)
<BigPick> awag: you need xserver-xorg not xserver-xgl
<awag> BigPick, ok
<BigPick> awag: you may not have xserver-xgl, but it was what was messing with graelb's install
<Selanit> That's interesting, KDE has stopped working.
<BigPick> Selanit: I wish you luck.
<BigPick> Selanit: Hmm, thats a new twist.
<Selanit> It says: kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot ...
<the-erm> Selanit: sound like you removed the wrong thing.
<Selanit> the-erm: I didn't remove anything at all, I just switched to a new kernel
<BigPick> Oh, I've had that happen
<xubuntu> whats up all...  i have been using ubuntu for a while, thought I would tru kubuntu (for 7.10)...  only I can't get logged in as root...  i edited the allowrootlogin and all that, but it still say root log in not allowed...
<BigPick> Selanit: let me check my logs for what I did to fix that...
<the-erm> xubuntu: I think there's something in kcontrol you have to edit.
<awag> BigPick, i had it and it was installed, just removed it, i'll try the new xorg.conf again
<xubuntu> kool, ill look into that...
<the-erm> I think it's under login manager or something like that.
<BigPick> awag: yeah make sure you use http://pastebin.com/d1b90de53 this one
<BigPick> Selanit: Which kernel were you switching to? Older or newer? Or just the generic?
<Selanit> Just generic.  And, I should add, I just recompiled my rt61 module and it WORKS.
<Selanit> The network isn't configured, but at least I've got a freaking driver for the card
<the-erm> Since you know so much about xorg.conf files mind looking at mine? http://pastebin.com/m7a1c722e there's nothing wrong, I'm just curious if there's something I could change to make it better that you might see.
<BigPick> Selanit: Do you have the restricted modules installed for the generic?
<awag> BigPick, i should add that into the one you posted a few minutes ago right?
<curi0> Would it pose necessary to add "main restricted universe multiverse" to the six ubuntu gutsy repositories that I have?
<awag> BigPick, the one that didn't work for me the first go round
<graelb> BigPick: hey, if i were to re-run dpkg-reconfigure and nvidia-glx-config, would it kill everything you've done?
<Selanit> BigPick: I don't know.  How would I check that?  Keep in mind I haven't got a GUI at the moment
<BigPick> awag: No, just copy that latest one into a new xorg.conf file. Make sure to backup the existing one.
<xubuntu> im not finding the kcontrol...
<BigPick> graelb: It might, back it up to like xorg.conf.bak just to be sure.
<graelb> ok *nods* i'm playing with the settings for a game in WINE, and i wanna check a few things
<graelb> Otherwise, it's dinnertime
<the-erm> Selanit: if you have another computer with linux on it you can ssh -X machineYouWantToFix and run various gui programs to configure things.
<BigPick> Selanit: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Selanit> BigPick: Still no network connection.  I've got the driver up and running, but it's not configured yet.  I'm working on it.
<the-erm> My bad I forgot.
<BigPick> Selanit: Can you try running startkde?
<BigPick> Selanit: Well  you might need "sudo startkde"
<Selanit> BigPick: startkde appears to do nothing, even when run as root.  Right now, though, I have two higher priorities than KDE.  First, I want my freaking network card to work right, so I'm manually configuring it.  Second, I'd really like my computer to stop beeping.  It just started emitting a constant, high-pitched beeeeeeeep from the system speaker.
<the-erm> I wonder how different /etc/init.d/kdm start   compared to startkde
<Selanit> And it's frozen.  I think I have to reboot again.
<Jucato> (afaik startkde presumes that X is already running, and logs you into KDE directly as the user that ran it)
<Jucato> (kdm starts X if it isn',t and gives you the login screen)
<the-erm> Selanit: that sounds bad.
<BigPick> Selanit: blacklisting the "pcspkr" module will fix the beeping
<BigPick> Selanit: but you got some bigger fish to fry.
<BigPick> Selanit: I'd recommend booting into recovery mode for the generic kernel.
<BigPick> Selanit: I would also recommend listening to Jucato now that he is here. Jucato == god.
<Jucato> O.o
 * BigPick is not worthy!
 * Jucato is also going to sleep
<Selanit> Err
<xubuntu> one question, is it possible to login as root in kubuntu 7.10????  I have been trying for two days...
<Jucato> !root | xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jucato> xubuntu: short answer: no
<awag> hmmm
<sub[t]rnl> sudo adduser root?
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> sudo -i?
<Jucato> that's better
<Selanit> Okay, so why is a malfunctioning KDE a worse problem than a malfunctioning network card?
 * Jucato thwacks sub[t]rnl
<juancamilo> hi all
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<the-erm> you can sudo passwd and set a root password then su to your hearts content.
<Jucato> Selanit: hm... unless you are able to easily navigate through the command line and use text-based IRC clients and web browsers.. I think you'll have a hard time even if you have networking up :)
<BigPick> awag: Hows it going?
<sub[t]rnl> Jucato: i like muh bitchx and lynx..
<sub[t]rnl> :}
<the-erm> Well actually you can apt-get what you need a lot easier, which can fix the problem.
<Selanit> Jucato: I'm comfortable on the command line.  I do of course want KDE back, but it's actually a less pressing problem than cajoling my stupid wireless card into working.
<juancamilo> i have a problem with kubuntu, most of my burned cds are not being detected, they appear as black cds...
<sub[t]rnl> juancamilo: lets not get racist
<awag> BigPick, the only thing in the last pastebin was a monitor section right?
<sub[t]rnl> juancamilo: heh, what format and program are you using to burn the cd's?
<Selanit> Also, I have a laptop sitting next to me with graphical stuff.  That's how I'm chatting here right now.
<the-erm> oh man ... a wireless card ... I've never had success with one of those.  I ended up getting a wireless gateway router.
<BigPick> awag: Yeah, and some other stuff.
<juancamilo> I have a dual boot system with kubuntu 7.1 and windows xp, and i know the cd-dvd-rom works, because in windows it works fine, and the cd work fine
<the-erm> It cost $50 - about the same price as a wireless card - and I can add up to 4 machines.
<juancamilo> sorry blank cds... sorry again
<Selanit> Mine's an Edimax EW-7128g wifi card, which worked reasonably well in Feisty, and died a horrible death as soon as I rebooted into Gutsy.  I've been working on it for the last four days.
<sub[t]rnl> juancamilo: hehe, just make sure your booting from your cdrom before the harddrive in your bios
<BigPick> I had to write my own bcm43xx patches to get em to work with my bcm4311 chipset
<the-erm> Selanit: does it show up in ifconfig ?
<BigPick> awag: Do we have success or failure?
<awag> hang on, i'm gonna try it again
<Selanit> the-erm: now that I've compiled a custom driver for it, yes.  At this point I'm working on configuration
<awag> not sure yet
<juancamilo> sub[t]rnl: the problem is not when booting, is when i'm just trying to use a cd, for example to install a program, and is not only in one especif case, it happens with most of the cds...
<sub[t]rnl> juancamilo: ah, so your cdrom isn't mounting the discs?
<sub[t]rnl> well.. -your- not mounting the discs rather
<juancamilo> sub[t]rnl: but for example, in the other hand, i burned the kubuntu cd aswell, and that one works fine...some work but most of the just appear as blank cd
<BigPick> juancamilo: you might be having a groups issue.
<juancamilo> ???? how can i figure it out?
<sub[t]rnl> your burning it in windows?
<awag> BigPick, i'm not exactly sure where to paste that into my xorg.conf
<BigPick> awag: The entire thing is a xorg.conf, just download the file and rename it xorg.conf and move it to /etc/X11/
<vbgunz> anybody know what kmail error 127 key has expired means?
<Selanit_> Meh, lost my connection for a moment when I switched from TKIP encrypted WPA to unencrypted access on the AP for debugging.
<BigPick> juancamilo: run the command "groups" in a terminal and see if "cdrom" is there.
<awag> BigPick, http://pastebin.com/d1b90de53 in this one all i see is a partial xorg.conf
<awag> BigPick, unless i'm not entirely sure how xorg.conf works
<BigPick> hahahahaha my bad man.
<BigPick> I'm way too tired.
<BigPick> Lemme try that again.
<BigPick> I had midterms today, I'm fried :P
<mordaunt> is there a way to prevent kubuntu from starting mplayer as gmplayer? o_O
<mordaunt> it's pissing me off...
<sub[t]rnl> whats awag trying to do anyway?
<sub[t]rnl> mordaunt: how are you launching mplayer?
<angelus> if i have 2 kernels, is it posible to mount a module from the second kernel while im on the first kernel?
<BigPick> awag: http://pastebin.com/d1e5f6d83
<mordaunt> i was trying to associate it with a file type sub[t]rnl
<BigPick> awag: that should do it
<mordaunt> i just don't want to drop down the command line to run no frills mplayer :\
<awag> BigPick,  ok let me try this
<sub[t]rnl> mordaunt: ah, kcontrol -> kDE components -> file association
<BigPick> awag: lol I'm so sorry man, no wonder you were confused, that was so my bad
<BigPick> juancamilo: How you doin man?
<mordaunt> sub[t]rnl: i already looked there.. i'll look again
<awag> BigPick, np, thanks for the help, gonna restart x now
<BigPick> Selanit_: Things going ok?
<Selanit_> BigPick: just manually editing /etc/network/interfaces until it works
<mordaunt> sub[t]rnl: thanks.. i see that kcontrol wasn't where i went.. just something that looked kind of like it =)
<sub[t]rnl> mordaunt: yup, they try to stuff away ol kcontrol. It still has a few useful features in it
<hellhound> does anyone know why a file in my Autostart folder will not load when I boot?  If I doubleclick it, it will load though
<mordaunt> sub[t]rnl: hehe i would've gone crazy without your help =)
<BigPick> Selanit_: I just have "auto eth0 \ #iface eth0 inet dhcp" in mine. I let NetworkManager handle the rest.
<sub[t]rnl> hellhound: what type of file? a script of some sorts?  make sure you chmod +x file if it is
<ForeverZero> Hey, iuh
<hellhound> sub[t]rnl: it is xbindkeys
<ForeverZero> Where does wu-ftpd store it's logs?
<Selanit_> BigPick: last time I checked, NetworkManager was incapable of dealing with my wireless card's chipset.  I've been using completely manual settings since I first installed Ubuntu
<hellhound> sub[t]rnl: it is set to be executable
<sub[t]rnl> hellhound: create a sym link to it if its a program. ln -s /whever/the/binary/is
<sub[t]rnl> in your Autostart dir
<hellhound> sub[t]rnl: i tried that as well and no go :(
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<BigPick> Selanit_: Ah, i see.
<sub[t]rnl> what is xbindkey anywho
<sub[t]rnl> have you tried ps aux|grep xbindkey when kde loads up? to see if its running and maybe you just didn't catch it?
<awag> BigPick, sorry to say it didn't work
<hellhound> sub[t]rnl: it allows me to send a keystroke through a mouse button
<BigPick> awag: what happened?
<hellhound> sub[t]rnl: no i haven't, but i know it is not loaded because my mouse button does not work as I planned it until I manually run the link
<awag> BigPick, same thing, blank cursor, no X, i did a dmesg, and it said something about NVIDIA "tainting" the kernel
<awag> lol
<vbgunz> I got it. I walked my wife through setting it up and she literally put 'empty' in the precommand field in the smtp setup :P
<BigPick> awag: that will show up anyway.
<posingaspopular> hmm im trying to setup yakuake so I can type (or try to type) pythons code right into it
<BigPick> awag: try running "sudo kdm"
<flick> considering everything, kubuntu seems far better than gnome ubuntu to me
<awag> BigPick, after i exit X?
<flick> although that's my personal opinion
<BigPick> awag: Wow... wait your in X?
<awag> BigPick, well, i mean i've been ctrl alt f1 ing before i hit the command to restart kdm
<BigPick> awag: your going to need to do a full restart so the new kernel modules can load
<posingaspopular> manchicken: do you use yakuake?
<manchicken> posingaspopular: Naw.  I use konsole pretty exclusively.
<posingaspopular> ah. my brother told me that you can use it to write python and i cant figure it out
<awag> BigPick, ok so i should reboot with that new xorg?
<posingaspopular> even the man page doesnt help
<awag> BigPick, full reboot
<manchicken> You can use the interactive python interpreter.
<flick> is there a kde bluetooth app that i can use to remotely control media from my symbian mobile phone?
<BigPick> awag: yup, that new xorg will load the new modules hopefull for direct rendering
<awag> ok brb
<posingaspopular> where/how?
<Selanit_> Back shortly
<forevertheuni> hi all I can't start any kde app
<flick> how do i change screen resolution?
<forevertheuni> how can I restart the daemons withouth login out of gnome?
<forevertheuni> (i'm running gnome)
<BigPick> flick: I'm terribly familiar with bluetooth software but you might want to check out kbtobxclient
<ChrisAshton84> hi, first time using an ubuntu distro, and I can't get nvidia drivers working - using the latest amd64 livecd - i've tried all the different versions of nvidia-glx with no success
<ChrisAshton84> anyone able to help?
<flick> BigPick: thanks
<BigPick> forevertheuni: Which daemons would you like to restart?
<flick> i will check it out
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: We have been working with nVidia's all afternoon :)
<forevertheuni> BigPick, all that kaffeine needs to run
<forevertheuni> ktorrent and kaffeine don't start
<Selanit> Woo hoo, I gots me a working wireless connection, with encryption and everything!
<Selanit> brb
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: Make sure you install the package "nvidia-glx-new"
<BigPick> forevertheuni: From gnome...
<forevertheuni> yes
<forevertheuni> I can't logout and restart
<forevertheuni> that's why I'm asking
<selanit> BigPick: okay, now that my wireless card is working, time to worry about KDE.  Did you have a suggestion about the weird lack of a restore error?
<forevertheuni> never happened before
<BigPick> forevertheuni: I don't know actually. Never used gnome for much.
<forevertheuni> but..kbuildsycoca?
<BigPick> selanit: Restore error?
<awag> BigPick, no go :(
<awag> BigPick, same thing as always
<selanit> BigPick: the way KDE failed to load after I restarted into a new kernel and said it didn't have a restore image?
<BigPick> selanit: I would recomend booting into recoverymode for the new kernel and trying to reconfigure kdm.
<ChrisAshton84> whenever it tries to modload the driver it errors about not being able to INSTALL it
<forevertheuni> ok BigPick found them
<forevertheuni> killed everything
<forevertheuni> kdeinit kdelauncher kded
<forevertheuni> etc etc
<forevertheuni> its working now
<BigPick> cool
<selanit> BigPick: I tried a startx from a second console, and it looks as though I need to reinstall the nvidia stuff.  There's a new way of handling those in Gutsy, right?
<BigPick> awag: okay, is there anyway to for you to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<awag> BigPick, that only is the log of the current X session right?
<BigPick> selanit: Yes, the restricted driver manager
<mordaunt> sub[t]rnl i'm still stuck with gmplayer. there are a few listed embedded services.. and kde only uses things it calls services
<mordaunt> i have no idea how to create basic mplayer as a service
<BigPick> awag: are you doing this all on one computer or on two?
<awag> BigPick, one
<angelus> my hard disc is nearly full, how can i find where i have the most GB/MB on the partition ?
<awag> BigPick, is there a way to find a log of the attempted load of X that failed prior to this one?
<BigPick> awag: Ah...
<BigPick> awag: so how are you talking to me now?
<awag> BigPick, i copy my backup xorg.conf back everytime after the new one fails
<awag> hehe
<BigPick> awag: ouch, sorry man thats a ton of work for you :(
<juancamilo> BigPick: sorry for the delay, i had to do something..sorry
<juancamilo> juancamilo@jvasquez:~$ groups
<juancamilo> juancamilo adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerd
<awag> BigPick, nah, np
<juancamilo> this is the output of
<awag> BigPick, i'll do anything to get this working
<BigPick> awag: So when it fails, is in a console or in an X-Window?
<awag> BigPick, i just havn't found anything on forums that are relevant to this
<awag> BigPick, console
<BigPick> jancamilo: will that looks perfect...
<awag> BigPick, it stalls after loading ALSA stuff
<selanit> rebooting, back shortly
<awag> BigPick, and just sits there, ctrl-alt-f7 just has a blinking cursor
<BigPick> awag: okay can you upload your current xorg.conf again to binutils, I've lost the link. I probably missed something :(
<juancamilo> sub[t]rnl: no is not while burning, i got for example, some cds burned in windows and some that a friend gave me...any way, most of the tieme burned cds are detected under kubuntu as blank cds, and I' sure they are ok and not blank
<awag> BigPick, binutils? pastebin?
<juancamilo> BigPick: any ideas?
<BigPick> pastebin sorry
<BigPick> I'm running on fumes here... sorry. Midterms...
<awag> hehe
<awag> np
<BigPick> juancmilo: I'm not sure. So it sees the CDs but nothing on them?
<juancamilo> BigPick: yes, it will just show them as blank...
<awag> BigPick, i havn't changed the xorg.conf file from the one you had on pastebin
<awag> BigPick, can i just link you to that?
<BigPick> awag: no I wanna see the one that works right now.
<awag> BigPick, ooh ok
<BigPick> juancamilo: does it cd other types of CDs?
<BigPick> juancamilo: *Does it see
<juancamilo> BigPick: yes it does.... some burned, for example the kubuntu cd, and almost all the cd-rw, also all the originals...
<BigPick> jauncamilo: So the only CDs it doesn't see are ones burned in Windows?
<awag> BigPick,  http://pastebin.com/m390d230f <-- current xorg.conf
<juancamilo> BigPick: nop, some of those, i just inserted the first cd of matlab which was burned under suse, and works perfectly, in other computers, but in mine, it appears as blank
<Dr_willis> !picassa
<juancamilo> BigPick: i noticed something, but i don't know if it should be like that or not, i have a cdrom folder in /cdrom, another one is /media/cdrom and another /media/cdrom0...is that normal, or ??
<juancamilo> BigPick: i only have one cdrom tho...
<juancamilo> I don't know what to do now, I need to make images of 4 cd that i have to return, but they are detected as blank on kubuntu...
<juancamilo> how can i check if i have an apropiate driver for my cdrom or if it is working propertly?
<BigPick> awag: Okay, fixing my goof ups on the .conf
<BigPick> jauncamilo: Well if the cdrom can see other cds its not a driver problem
<awag> BigPick, ok, thanks man, sorry to keep you from sleep
<juancamilo_> hi all
<BigPick> awag: okay one more try
<BigPick> awag: http://pastebin.com/m50d2ebb4
<awag> BigPick, ok thanks, brb
<BigPick> you okay over there juancamilo?
<juancamilo_> BigPick: not yet, i can't get it to work...
<mordaunt> oh wow.. what sneak bastids...
<mordaunt> the config was in .local/share/applications/mplayer.desktop XD
<juancamilo_> BigPick: i have no idea what to do, i only can thing of having the wrong driver for the cd-dvd rom or having it wron set up or something...
<juancamilo_> BigPick: is very weird that not all cds are detected propertly and the rest just as blank...
<Dr_willis> there should be no 'drivers' for a cdrom.
<BigPick> juancamilo_: CDs are all encoded using a universal file format known as ISO 9660
<Dr_willis> that is weird.
<Dr_willis> i wonder what 'dmesg' says when you pop in one of the unseen cd's
<BigPick> juancamilo_: the only other format is UDF...
<juancamilo_> Dr_willis: is a long output... how should i sedn it to u?
<Dr_willis> The last few lines might mention the cd drive
<Dr_willis> scan the output see if it mentions your cd drives anywhere
<juancamilo_> BigPick: but is weird because under windows they all work, using the same cd-dvd rom...???
<Dr_willis> How were some of these disks made? You dident make some with the windows 'drag and drop to the cd - select burn to disk' feature did you?
<juancamilo_> Dr_willis: this is the last line: [  350.864000] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<BigPick> jauncamilo_: Try something for me... run "sudo modprobe udf" in a terminal, then try to mount the CDs again.
<juancamilo_> Dr_willis: ...some in suse 10 with k3b and some with nero under windows
<pwilson> Hi folks, just installed 7.10, and my K menu is populated with really odd names. everything starts with _:Entries in K menu: Strigi...
<pwilson> # /join ubuntu
<awag> BigPick,  no go :( same exact thing, my system just doesn't like anything but the nv driver it seems
<BigPick> juancamilo_: run "sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0" in a terminal then check in /media/cdrom0
<BigPick> awag: Could you do me the favor of running "sudo modprobe nvidia" in a terminal and telling me the ouptut.
<awag> BigPick, can i be in X?
<BigPick> awag: oh yeah
<BigPick> awag: just use konsole
<awag> BigPick, nothing at all comes out
<BigPick> awag: thats good. Now run dmesg and see if there are any angry messages
<Selanit> Hmm.  Adept says "There was an error committing changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would brek packages."  That's odd.
<juancamilo_> BigPick:
<juancamilo_> juancamilo@jvasquez:/media$ sudo mount -t udf /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<juancamilo_> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<juancamilo_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<juancamilo_>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<juancamilo_>        (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use
<juancamilo_>        ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?)
<juancamilo_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<juancamilo_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<juancamilo_> this is the output of it
<BigPick> Well I'm out of ideas then
<hellhound> does anyone know why my xkeybinds link in my Autostart folder will not launch?  it will if i manually double click though
<BigPick> juancamilo_: I'm sorry man, I'm just exhausted right now, I can't think of other options for you right now...
<pwilson> Any help with my K menu showing "_: Entries in K menu: Strigi app name..." before every item?  Just installed Gutsy.
<Dr_willis> BigPick,  i cant think of anything either.
<juancamilo_> BigPick: don't worry, thanks for the help tho
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<awag> BigPick, I don't see anything that looks like it is an error with dmesg
<BigPick> awag: okay... thats a step in the right direction...
<awag> BigPick, ok
<BigPick> awag: see if /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old has information on our last failed attempt
<Gannondorf> I need help with a graphics bug in Kubuntu 7.04
<Selanit> Oh, well - a sudo apt-get upgrade appears to have done it when adept couldn't for some reason.  Weird.
<Gannondorf> Hello?
<BigPick> Selanit: don't get me started on adept right now... its eaten three of my installs
<awag> BigPick, ok, it says unexpected end of file
<Selanit> BigPick:  It's really not very good, is it?  I mostly use it just to view which packages I've got installed.  apt-get is great for actually managing packages, but lousy for showing you what you've currently got.
<BigPick> awag: erm... okay... thats not good
<awag> Fatal server error:
<awag> no screens found
<awag> (WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<awag> (WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
<awag> (WW) xf86OpenConsole: VT_GETSTATE failed: Bad file descriptor
<awag> BigPick, this too
<Selanit> Gotta restart X
<Selanit> brb
<BigPick> awag: sweet... that helps
<BigPick> awag: anything else?
<awag> BigPick, says there is a parse error on line 138
<BigPick> awag: does it say in what file? what the error was?
<Gannondorf> ?
<Gannondorf> I got a weird graphics bug goin on here
<awag> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Oct 27 00:32:38 2007
<awag> (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<awag> Parse error on line 138 of section ServerLayout in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<awag> 	Unexpected EOF. Missing EndSection keyword?
<awag> (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<awag> (EE) Error parsing the config file
<mneptok> !pastebin > awag
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Okay, what exactly is the problem.
<awag> i'm sorry
<mneptok> awag: no worries. that's why the bot does taht trick.
<mneptok> *that
<Gannondorf> BigPick: I have little lines all over the scroll bars and Everything in the menus has the same thing
<mneptok> repeat offenses will be far more annoying
<Gannondorf> um
<Gannondorf> uhoh
<hellhound> does anyone know why my xkeybinds link in my Autostart folder will not launch?  it will if i manually double click though
<Dr_willis> make sure the full path to the command is used in the  path perhaps.
<BigPick> awag: another attempt http://pastebin.com/d369ec472
<Dr_willis> or just make a bash script that launches the proper command
<Dr_willis> !find autostart
<BigPick> awag: lemme know when you get tired of my ineptitude
<Dr_willis> I had issues with some things in Autostart.
<Gannondorf> BigPick: I have little lines all over the scroll bars and Everything in the menus has the same thing
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I heard you. I'm trying to help three people right now.
<Selanit> BigPick: Hey, I figured out that the reason I wasn't getting any KDE in my new kernel is that the nvidia driver wasn't installed properly.  I
<Gannondorf> ouch
<Gannondorf> ouch
<Selanit> 'm still working on it, actually
<Gannondorf> grr
<awag> BigPick, let me know when you are tired of helping, i really appreciate it
<Gannondorf> stupid laptop keyboard
<awag> BigPick, brb, rebooting with that one
<hellhound> Dr_willis: how do i make a bash script?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Okay, I had that problem once aswell.
<Selanit> BigPick: for the moment, I have KDE running again using the "nv" driver.  I've been looking for this new restricted drivers thingy, but I can't find it.  I looked in system settings -> advanced tab, but there's no "restricted drivers" section, and there's no "administrator mode" button.  Ideas?
<Gannondorf> Selanit: Try Google
<Gannondorf> Selanit: It's great
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I'm going to say the same to you now.
<Linux_Galore> hmm anyone know why nvidia-legacy wont do glx stuff, I have the glx module section in xorg.conf
<Gannondorf> BigPick: What do i type in
<BigPick> Selanit: I have forgotten where it is aswell. Just run "restricted-manager-kde"
<Selanit> okay, thanks
<Gannondorf> BigPick: How did you end up fixing it?
<Selanit> Ah!  It's not installed.  That would explain why it's not where it should be.
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I'm tired, and Selanit has been working on his problems for the last two hours. I did not appreciate your "Try google, its great" comment.
<Gannondorf> um
<awag> BigPick, same thing :(
<Gannondorf> sorry?
<Gannondorf> I just googled his problem and got tons of answers...
<Selanit> BigPick: btw, I really appreciate your help.  Name a charity and I'll send in $10.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody tell me why mozilla in linux loads everything like crap
<awag> BigPick, can you think of anything that is totally unrelated to the nvidia driver that i might be doing wrong that is fucking it up?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it doesnt look like it should be
<BigPick> awag: Well, in my tired stupor I forgot the easiest option of all. Try running the new restricted-manager-kde
<Gannondorf> ATOM1C: Same thing here
<awag> BigPick, i have "restricted-manager" but not "restricted-manager-kde"
<BigPick> you will likely need to install it from the repos then...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gannondorf: so how do i make it look nice again
<Selanit> Okay, restarting X to try the new driver. brb
<Selanit> exit
<Selanit> whoops
<Selanit> wrong command
<Selanit> brb
<Gannondorf> ATOM1C: Go check out your appearance settings
<Gannondorf> Wait
<Gannondorf> Do you have little lines all over your scroll bars?
<BigPick> awag: At this point I don't think my little xorg.conf tricks are going to help the situation anymore.
<BigPick> awag: We might as well bring out the big guns.
<awag> BigPick, thats what i like to hear, lol
<Gannondorf> Big guns?
<BigPick> awag: Yeah, no more of this tinkering nonesense, I'm failing at life and wasting your time :P
<Linux_Galore> whats the command to get xorg to tell you what driver it is using
<Gannondorf> BigPick: You sound like you know what you are doing
<BigPick> awag: "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde" should get the package
<BigPick> HAHA, I'm just and idiot with enough knowledge to be dangerous, but thanks.
<ChrisAshton84> "FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia" when I try to modprobe nvidia... also shows when I try to start X
<Selanit> Yay!  It's working.  So far as I can tell, I now have a fully functional Gutsy system.  There are a couple of weird spots, but it works. ^_^
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: What does dmesg say?
<awag> BigPick, just installed it
<BigPick> Selanity: WOOOT!
<BigPick> awag: okay, "sudo restricted-manager-kde" should bring it up.
<ChrisAshton84> BigPick: nothing about nvidia
<Selanit> BigPick: Woot is right.  I'll reiterate my offer - name a charity and I'll donate $10 to them.  I really appreciate the help.
<BigPick> Selanit: pffft, I didn't help much at all. You figured it out on your own :P
<Selanit> The moral support was invaluable.
<Selanit> ^_^
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: try running "sudo modprobe -v nvidia" to get a more verbose output
<Gannondorf> Guess what movie I am watching?
<BigPick> Selanit: Sweet :)
<Gannondorf> War Games rofl
<BigPick> Selanit: I'd have to say, the free software foundation for a charity :)
<ChrisAshton84> BigPick: only adds "install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia" before what I copied eariler
<BigPick> I love that movie
<Linux_Galore> sigh! every time I do an kubuntu version update I get problems with glx
<Gannondorf> BigPick: now could you do me a BigFavor?
<Selanit> BigPick: done!
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: have you run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" yet?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: What video card do you have?
<Gannondorf> um
<Gannondorf> How do I find that out?
<ChrisAshton84> BigPick: yep :) unfortunately it has no effect on the modprobe
<awag> BigPick, ok, that brings up under the component column : NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver
<awag> BigPick,  it says "in use" on the right
<Lynoure> Gannondorf: lspci   usually shows it
<BigPick> Gannondorf: lspci
<awag> BigPick, on the l left is a check box option "enable"
<BigPick> awag: okay, I want you to close out for now and uninstall the nvidia-glx-new package
<awag> BigPick, it also says that proprietary drivers are in use
<BigPick> awag: We want the restricted manager to start from scratch.
<awag> ok
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: okay... lemme check something...
<Gannondorf> BigPick: where does it say it?
<Selanit> Time for me to go to bed.  Thanks again, BigPick. ^_^
<Gannondorf> VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2230 [MagicGraph 256AV+] (rev 30)
<Gannondorf> Found it
<BigPick> Gannondorf: hmm I have zip experience with neomagic :(
<KingJere> Doncha just love it when you find a feature you never knew existed?!
<Gannondorf> BigPick: cant you tell me what you did to solve yours?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: What you are likely experiencing is an anti-aliasing problem...
<awag> BigPick, ok uninstalled that, should i run the restriced manager again?
<Gannondorf> oh
<Gannondorf> um
<BigPick> awag: yup
<Gannondorf> I dont get it
<awag> BigPick, should i restart first?
<BigPick> ChrisAshton84: can you try running "sudo lrm-video nvidia" then checking to see if nvidia is loaded using "lsmod | grep nvidia"?
<BigPick> awag: nope, you should be okay not restarting
<BigPick> Gannondorf: its a video driver problem
<awag> BigPick, same thing comes up
<Gannondorf> So I just need a new driver?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: possibly
<awag> BigPick, should i try clicking enable on that check box?
<sammy> upgrading with the alternate cd is scary, I hear the hdd running but the gui/progress bar hasn't refreshed since it started installing.
<BigPick> awag: sure, could do, I was just trying to be uber safe
<awag> BigPick, lets be uber safe then, what should i do?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I would recommend googleing for information regarding your video card
<BigPick> awag: apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<BigPick> awag: I forgot about that package
<awag> ok done
<BigPick> awag: Sweet, now "sudo rmmod nvidia"
<awag> ok, did that, no output
<BigPick> kewl, fire up ye old manager again
<KingJere> Random Fortune: Dijkstra probably hates me. 	-- Linus Torvalds, in kernel/sched.c
<BigPick> if it gives us sass this time just hit enable and go for it
<Gannondorf> BigPick: the lines only show up in the Applications menu and in Konversation
<BigPick> KingJere: HAHAHA I have that as my email sig :)
<awag> BigPick, ok, now it says "not in use"
<KingJere> BigPick: I'm just reading the tips page for konversation on line.
<awag> BigPick, where it used to say "in use"
<awag> BigPick, click the box and try?
<BigPick> awag: Yup :)
 * KingJere is listening to Only Hope by Switchfoot [Amarok]
<BigPick> KingJere: That is literally a comment of Torvalds in the sched.c source file :)
<awag> BigPick, that seems like it did something, wants me to restart, brb
<KingJere> BigPick: I'll take your word for it. I'm just checkin out features.
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I'm really sorry bro, it was two years ago that I experienced those exact same lines on an old laptop I was toying around with.
<KingJere> BigPick: Did you know about the OSD feature of Konversation? I just found out five minutes ago.
<BigPick> I Just started using Konversation yesterday :P I love it.
<KingJere> Sysinfo for 'bigtimer': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDSempron2800+ at 2020 MHz (4044 bogomips), , RAM: 409/883MB, 94 proc's, 52.35min up
<KingJere> Will wonders never cease?
<Gannondorf> BigPick: That's funny, I'm using an old laptop with a wifi card
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Gannondorf: so is there a way to make mozilla look correct?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Would it happen to be a sony vaio?
<Gannondorf> YES!
<BigPick> Gannondorf: HOLY SHIT!!!
<Gannondorf> ZOMG!
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Erm... AHAHA
<Gannondorf> PCG-9241
<BigPick> Hang on... lemme get it out...
<awag> BigPick, man i really had a good feeling about that one, but the same exact thing happened as always
<BigPick> awag: NOOO!!!
<awag> BigPick, sorry to say, but yes... hehe
<awag> BigPick, it is a pny verto geforce 6600 256 mb agp, btw
<BigPick> awag: can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old again?
<Gannondorf> oh...
<trypglyph> I installed kde4base, but it wasn't listed in my session list, what do I need to do?
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<Gannondorf> !kde
<Dr_willis> I aint planning on touching KDE4 for some time. :) heh heh
<trypglyph> it's nearly done, why?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: God that laptop is only like two years difference from mine :P
<awag> BigPick, oh oh oh
<trypglyph> btw, your invocations didn't work.
<Gannondorf> cool
<ChrisAshton84> BigPick: nope, that didn't cause nvidia to be loaded
<awag> BigPick, it is giving us an error that makes sense this time
<BigPick> awag: yay!
<gary_inNYC> kde4 is still in beta isn't it?
<trypglyph> yes, but could someone tell me what I need to do?
<awag> BigPick, http://pastebin.com/me6ac517 <-- at the bottom there is a bunch of stuff about not having the module loaded or something
<awag> BigPick, failed to initialize the kernal module
<awag> BigPick, is it possible it doesn't like my card?
<trypglyph> hello?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ddcan somebody help me with making mozilla look real
<BigPick> awag: No I know the error its talking about, there is a setting in your xorg.conf that controlls how X11 handles screens
<BigPick> awag: none of the screen options seem to be working
<awag> BigPick, isn't that because it is rejecting the use of the nvidia driver though?
<awag> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<awag> (EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system
<awag> then after that it complains about the screens
<awag> and don't the screens require that the nvidia driver be working?
<KingJere> trypglyph: hold on a sec, I'm on to something.
<BigPick> awag: It may seem like that at first, but its not. Okay, one more shot at getting this danged conf file to work then I gotta hit the sack.
<trypglyph> KingJere, I'm reading a tut.
<keekee> my screen keeps going blank every 10 minutes or so while i watch this movie, and i have screensaver turned off
<keekee> what does it keep idling like that?
<keekee> would anyone know?
<awag> BigPick, ok cool, if it doesn't work, will you be online tomorrow to help me some more maybe?
<awag> not that i want you to waste your saturday
<Dr_willis> Powersaver mode perhaps.
<keekee> Dr_willis : i have it set for far longer than 10 minutes
<KingJere> trypglyph: I can't vouch for it, but did you see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591433
<Dr_willis> keekee,  i dont recall that issue on my laptop i use at work to watch movies on all the time.
<Dr_willis> theres may be some seperate powersaving settings, that blank the screen, and then some that actually power OFF the monitor.
<keekee> i have the power save set for 25 minutes
<Dr_willis> could be my video player is also smart enough to disable the blanking
<keekee> Dr_willis : what do you use?
<BigPick> awag: http://pastebin.com/d57b5cef7
<keekee> but even that, while i do my homework and such, it blanks
<Dr_willis> xine mainly, some timnes vlc
<keekee> its irritating
<BigPick> awag: I will be on tommorrow too and I will be more than happy to help.
<KingJere> keekee: might be worth checking BIOS settings.
<keekee> Dr_willis :im using kmplayer
<BigPick> awag: I wanna get this working for you.
<Dr_willis> actually - i dont recall it doing that on any player on my machine
<Dr_willis> id double check the various powersaving/acpi/ settings..
<awag> BigPick, ok i'm really greatfull , brb, restarting
<keekee> Dr_willis : yeah
<keekee> do you think KArm could be responsible?
<keekee> i remember changing some of the idle settings
<Gannondorf> night all
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. not sure i have eer used karm
<KingJere> BigPick: under tips and tricks it says this "Try  /dcc send <nickname> http://www.slashdot.org" what do you suppose that does?
<Dr_willis> on my laptop - i DO have some kbattery,klaptop tools programs i may of tweaked
<keekee> Dr_willis : KArm is pretty much a worthless program, i was just looking at it
<Dr_willis> KingJere,  sould send them a message saying that web site I think.
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search kalarm
<Dr_willis> kalarm - KDE alarm message, command and email scheduler
<Dr_willis> kalarm is handy. :)
<KingJere> Dr_willis: Hmm. kinda expected more. If your running Konversation you suppose you could try it at me?
<keekee> thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> Not using konversation, and i never use dcc stuff
<KingJere> anyone?
<angelus> !adeptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> KingJere,  thers also some lame dcc exploits out. so  id say avoide its ussage
<awag> BigPick, nope :(
<KingJere> Dr_willis: I'm just reading a Konversation tips and tricks page.
<BigPick> awag: Oh man... :(
<Dr_willis> KingJere,  the dcc stuff is a way to send messages and other special commands back and forth.
<BigPick> Well, we can try again tommorrow. I'm sorry man.
<Dr_willis>  thta example seems tobe just a example of dcc chatting with someone
<awag> BigPick, ok, thanks man, i'll be here
<awag> BigPick, have a good one
<BigPick> awag: see you
<KingJere> Dr_willis: "You can dcc any link supported by KDE in Konversation. "
<KingJere> Dr_willis: thats from the site.
<Dr_willis> konversationjust  flags url's and makes them clickable.
<KingJere> says I can run "/sysinfo" and it will output it
<Dr_willis>  http://whatever.com
<Dr_willis> :)
<KingJere> thats why I kinda expected more.
<KingJere> Sysinfo for 'bigtimer': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDSempron2800+ at 2020 MHz (4044 bogomips), , RAM: 428/883MB, 91 proc's, 1.17h up
<KingJere> or I can run commands like "/cmd date"
<KingJere> Sat Oct 27 00:56:51 CDT 2007
<Dr_willis>  thers ways to get the output from arbitary commands to appearn in channel
<KingJere> sorry its just like a box with a bunch of buttons. I gotta push em all!
<Dr_willis>  then /sysinfo is a built in alias - or script  or command would be my guess
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ddcan somebody help me with making mozilla load webpages rights
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> right**
<Dr_willis> whats wrong with them?
<KingJere> yeah, need a little more info.
<awag> anyone else here have an experience getting the nvidia driver to work ?
<Dr_willis> awag,  theres the !nvidia factoid/site. i normally just install/run 'restricted-manager'
<Dr_willis> i got a 8800gtsXXX here.
<KingJere> awag: I'm using nvidia drivers from repos, but I have very limited knowledge.
<KingJere> they just kinda . . . worked
<awag> ok, brb restarting
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ddcan somebody help me with making mozilla load webpages right
<Lynoure> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes, as long as you tell how they load now and how is that not 'right'
<Lynoure> AT0M1CB0MB3R: some pages are created for IE only, and the way to get those to load right is to tell the webdesigner he is fired unless he makes them work in Firefox
<wOoter> hi
<wOoter> can I question an ask ?
<Dr_willis> Its also worth while to be sure that you have the ms fonts installed
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: maybe give an example of a page thats loading improperly.
<Dr_willis> wOoter,  I belive you just did. :) care to ask a  question now? :)
<iecsam> hey guys
<Lynoure> wOoter: yes, seems you can. Feel free to ask another one, too :)
<KingJere> wOoter: just ask
<dustin> hello
<iecsam> why wont amarok support mp3's
<dustin> it does
<Lynoure> iecsam: it can, if you get the codec for it
<Lynoure> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dustin> i just download the codec
<Lynoure> dustin: and restarted amarok?
<iecsam> well i did
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> KingJere: they load slow
<KingJere> iecsam: or perhaps www.ubuntuguide.org
<Lynoure> dustin: oh, sorry, wrong nick
<iecsam> but everytime i want to play mp3's its installing it all over
<iecsam> thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> KingJere: they are all weird and not how they would look in firefox in windows
<wOoter> how do I save a wireless profile? I try the options but it never remembers them
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I'm afraid that vague problems often get vague solutions.
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: consider trying another browser to see if you can isolate the problem.
<Lynoure> AT0M1CB0MB3R: take a screenshot, then give us the url to the screenshot
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Are necessary plugins installed etc.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> KingJere: im guessing how would i knmow
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> know**
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: maybe open the same exact webpage in Konqueror and Firefox and compare.
<DeadJones> kub 710 is decent
<Dr_willis> try the opera browser - is a good one to test with also
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ^^^ I second that
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: is it in repos?
<DeadJones> restarted this morning. it came up like usual but quicker
<Dr_willis> !find opera
<wOoter> 02:05 < wOoter> how do I save a wireless profile? <--- ok that was the question I asked. If anybody can help me let me know, I'll be here waiting.
<DeadJones> the 'as usual' .. need to reinstall grub
<ubot3> File opera found in apparmor-profiles, crossfire-maps, crossfire-maps-small, debian-edu-config, localization-config
<Dr_willis> if not - download it from the opera web site
<DeadJones> huh .. opera browser?  nobody uses opera
<sub[t]rnl> huminahhuminah
<Dr_willis> it was in some of the nonstandard repos..
<Dr_willis> DeadJones,   I belive thats an inaccurate statement. :)
<DeadJones> ok, 3 ppl use it
<KingJere> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Im using feisty with universe and multivers and its there.
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DeadJones> opera has become an overbloated piece of cheese in the past few years
<KingJere> i   opera                           - The Opera Web Browser
<KingJere> v   opera-static                    -
<DeadJones> cant go wrong with seamonkey
<KingJere> DeadJones: I respectfully disagree with the overbloat.
<Dr_willis> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<DeadJones> remember when it was new? was a sleek and fast thing. now look at it
<Dr_willis> lots of talking and very little actual  facts... :)
<DeadJones> gotta go find a nice bottle of wine for sitting and redoing grub :p
<KingJere> DeadJones: honestly, Im probably too young to remember.
<Dr_willis> use it or not.. dont care really.
<wOoter> KingJere: the current state of browsers is bloated GUI shit
<KingJere> links2 -g anyone? :)
<Dr_willis> KingJere,  been there, done that
<Dr_willis> :)
<KingJere> if your in a hurry that is
<Dr_willis> dillo :)
<wOoter> we need a fully ncurses browser option without any GUI dependencies yet complete to browse any site
<wOoter> links2 -g fails way short of accetable rendering
<wOoter> dillo is even worse
<wOoter> dillo deforms ALL websites
<KingJere> wOoter: tell me where one is and I'll apt-get it.
<Dr_willis> then again i rember that SUN browser in java, and the other one.  NSCA? or whatever it was
 * KingJere feeling ignorant
<Dr_willis> http://www.seanm.ca/mosaic/
<wOoter> KingJere: I am saying there ISN'T, that's the bad part. What we need is a firefox/opera tupe functionality that works at console level with framebuffer
<wOoter> KingJere: what are you looking for?
<Dr_willis> i always disable my framebuffer. :)
<KingJere> wOoter: sounds interesting. But I just don't feel like modern browsers are all that bad.
<wOoter> KingJere: if it doesn't fully work at console level, they are useless.
 * Dr_willis thinks this 
<KingJere> wOoter: so if links2 could display images perhaps in ascii?
<Dr_willis> 'debate' has gotten to a 'whatever' point.
<Dr_willis> :)
<wOoter> what's the obsession of puttin crap gui on browsers? Like with gui makes you cool or something.
<Dr_willis> Ascii Youtube video!
<KingJere> Dr_willis: the videos would need very desriptive titles.
<KingJere> read: synopsis
<Dr_willis> some how i got videos playing under mc and the ascii mplayer thing. :)
<Dr_willis> i couldent figure how to stop them  however...
<KingJere> Dr_willis: was there a good reason or just to say you did. Be honest. :)
<wOoter> KingJere: I am not saying this. At console level using framebuffer with ALL options cli based. Not drop down menus. All I am saying is strip all GUI dependencies. Later if someone want to fork it with GUI good for them. But it's gotta start at absolute cli.
<wOoter> like mplayer
 * KingJere catches on.
<Dr_willis> KingJere,  a miss click on my part.. :) it was over a ssh connection even
<wOoter> mplayer starts with ALL options in cli. The several ppl made different GUIs but everything starts at cli
<Dr_willis> Hmm  http://www.opera.com/support/tutorials/flash/speeddial/        --> they have a typo and call it 'speddial' :) heh
<wOoter> anyways, I will snatch firefox rendering code and get rid of all GUI
<KingJere> wOoter: again forgive my ignorance, but isnt links2 with the -g switch a long way there?
 * KingJere installs links2
<wOoter> KingJere:  last time I tried it the rendering was awfull all websites broken. And I believed wasn't been updated.
<wOoter> KingJere: may be at better html, java, flash rendering to either lynx or links2 would be cool
<KingJere> Links 2.1pre26
<Dr_willis> the linux framebuffer - is also often needing work in many areas as well.
<KingJere> is the current version in the repo
<KingJere> whats a good site to test this on?
<KingJere> you know lots of flash and java to screw it up?
<glad> hi
<Dr_willis> !find links
<ubot3> Found: drbdlinks, elinks-lite, links, links-ssl, links2 (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> Odd.. Cant even find links2
<Dr_willis> !find links2
<ubot3> Found: links2
<Dr_willis> !info links2
<ubot3> links2: Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1pre28-1 (gutsy), package size 2056 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<wOoter> look I am at www.cnn.com just for the heck of it and background is ugly grey and all everything disorganized out of order
<wOoter> let me try youtube
<KingJere> youtube. LOL
<wOoter> awfull, I will try myspace
<KingJere> wOoter: I did youtube too. It looks awful, but you gotta admit it loaded pretty fast. :)
<KingJere> credit where credit is due and that sort of thing
<wOoter> KingJere: yeah, but that hard is to make it look just like firefox and opera?
<wOoter> KingJere: well the fact that doesn't have GUI dependencies is cool and that also makes it fast.
<KingJere> wOoter: its probably also not bad using it over ssh with X forwarded.
<wOoter> w00t!! it renders NASA picture of the day site perfectly!!
<KingJere> wOoter: the reason I started using text browsers was because I was given a laptop that I couldn't get X installed.
<wOoter> try this with links2 -g www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/index.html
<wOoter> that's what it should do with ALL websites
<KingJere> wOoter: WOW
<wOoter> KingJere: you see? That's what I am talking about.
<KingJere> wOoter: but those folks at nasa are sensitive to people with alternative browsers. Just look at the top center. "Text Only Site"
<wOoter> not even slashdot loads right
 * KingJere withdraws previous comment.
<Dr_willis> Its hard to get the flash banner adds just right.
<Dr_willis> :)
<wOoter> KingJere: mm... may be a lot of employees must log in remotely :)
<wOoter> Dr_willis: how about copy'n'paste the code from firefox?
<KingJere> wOoter: yeah, from outer freakin' space.
<KingJere> wOoter: those dudes browse nasa.gov on their TI calculators.
<wOoter> slashdot should be ashame always decrying non-standard stuff and DRM
<wOoter> pretty ironix
<wOoter> and then their website doesn't render standard
<KingJere> I smell a fresh pot of coffee. brb.
<wOoter> KingJere: if you like cli and get comfortable with it then GUI, dropdown menus become cumbosome, awkward and like an obstacle
<KingJere> wOoter: ironically though I never knew all the things you could do from cli until I learned about them browsing the web in a GUI.
<KingJere> I come from an M$ backround. It never would have occured to me that you could browse the web from a kingjere$~>
<KingJere> !info yaquake
<ubot3> Package yaquake does not exist in gutsy
<KingJere> how do you spell it then
<KingJere> I found it
<hangthedj> !yakuake
<ubot3> yakuake: a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 178 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<KingJere> thaks wOoter for a renewed respect for the CLI
 * KingJere installs yakuake
<waylandbill> yakuake is awesome. I use it all the time.
<KingJere> waylandbill: I wish you could make it come out from the side instead of hte top
<KingJere> *the
<CyrilleB> hi
<CyrilleB> is there an ubuntu channel where I can get help for creating packages ?
<deininger_> wifi
<waylandbill> KingJere: program it to do that then. :)
<KingJere> waylandbill: sorry. I fall squarely in the category of user. :(
<Jucato> CyrilleB: sure! #ubuntu-motu
<penba> I am getting no answer in #kde, so; Is it possible to configure KDM for a rotated/vertical monitor? Or maybe a way to run xrandr before kdm fully initializes?
<ccshen>  to dystopianray: thank you for your help. i've solved my problem:)
<KingJere> penba: kdm displaying sideways?
<penba> KingJere: exactly
<dystopianray> ccshen: I did?
<dystopianray> ccshen: I mean, when did I help you?
<ccshen> to  dystopianray: several days ago, you told me how to deal with intel 945 card's problems
<CyrilleB> Jucato: thanks
<dystopianray> ccshen: oh ok, you finally got it sorted out?
<KingJere> penba: what are the chances your using an nvidia card?
<Jucato> CyrilleB: and thank you for koffice! :D
<penba> KingJere: sorry, i810 here
<ccshen> to  dystopianray: yes. i solved it that night. But you were not heve at that time.
<KingJere> penba: I only asked because I had just recently read some docs about a similar thing for nvidia cards.
<dystopianray> ccshen: what did you do to fix it? usually intel video 'just works'
<miket> hi
<penba> KingJere: if you could find the docs, they might still help me, or at least guide me in the right direction
<KingJere> penba: I'm looking as we speek
<ccshen> to  dystopianray: change i810 to intel. you said there is no need to use 915resolution.
<penba> KingJere: thanks
<KingJere> penba: type er whateber
<miket> ive been trying to get a broadcom 4311 working in kubuntu...i used ndiswrapper...it sees the card now, sees networks, but when i try to connect it goes into ad-hoc mode and wont get an ip or anything
<miket> any ideas?
<KingJere> penba: do you leave it that way (vertical) or do you change it?
<penba> KingJere: Its alwasy vertical
<KingJere> penba: if its static this may apply -- Option "Rotate"  "left" in the monitor section of xorg.conf.
<miket> and also when i try to connect it adds a second iteration of the network in the scan results listing it as ad-hoc
<penba> KingJere: yes, I have that but it doesnt affect kdm for some reason.
<penba> I will check anyway, give me a sec
 * KingJere scratches head
<miket> dangit im running out of battery
 * penba did a lot of head scratching when setting up sideways screens for ratpoison and fvwm2 :P
<ccshen> to  dystopianray: it is you who tell me how to do. I owe an appreciation to you, so  I come here just to say "thank you":)
<penba> KingJere: restarting xorg, brb
<dystopianray> ccshen: hehe ok then
<miket> actually kwifi calls it ou-hoc now
<penba> KingJere: yes, it appears to do nothing
<miket> i have 9 minutes left
<penba> KingJere: i tired with Rotate and XRandrRotate as options, never worked
<KingJere> penba: still searching for the answers
<penba> KingJere: :)
<pramod> i have just installed kubuntu 7.10
<pramod> how i use compiz fusion in kubuntu 7.10???
<NickPresta> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dhdj> where would i go to fix my screen blanking every 5 minutes
<pramod> okie thanx
<dhdj> screensaver and power save are both off, and its still doing blanking on me
<miket_> hooray it works now
<miket_> my wireless works!
<Mecannotread> guys how do i upgrade from gutsy Rc1 to final release (gutsy
<KingJere> penba: you are the only person on the planet with this problem. <optimism>you're unique</optimism>
<dystopianray> Mecannotread: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mecannotread> dystopianray,  thankx
<mikes3> ok a few fixes and 7.10 is going ok :)
<miket_> 7.10 is awsome
<Lynoure> 7.10 would be ok with hibernate or suspend working
<miket_> it does
<miket_> on my hp it does >.>
<Lynoure> Now it is less than optimal for me, nothing much new
<Lynoure> miket_: which hp?
<mikes3> mikes3, It has several bugs but ok
<miket_> pavilion dv2025nr
<Lynoure> I have hp nc8230 and hibernate hangs and suspend just does not recover
<hangthedj> on my toshiba it works, but when you turn it back on there is no fan, so it gets hot really, really fast.
<Lynoure> hangthedj: pretty much worse than not having it, then, unless you can add as script that restarts your fan
 * hangthedj doesn't use hibernate
<hangthedj> :)
<hangthedj> acpi fan doesn't work with toshiba.
<KingJere> penba: check out this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=469496
<hangthedj> i mean it works on boot, but you can't control it.
<Lynoure> hangthedj: that's a pity.
<hangthedj> toshiba hates linux
<wOoter> KingJere: still around?
<dhdj> where would i go to fix my screen blanking every five minutes, if i have both screensaver and powersave off?
<KingJere> wOoter: yup. penba's monitor rotates and its screwin with kdm
<mikes3> kcontrol
<KingJere> wOoter: 90 degree kdm login screen as it were
<wOoter> KingJere: yeah, if you are attracted to cli install Gentoo. It's a great distro to get aquainted with cli. And then follow gentoo wiki guides
 * MilesG is just about to download gentoo 2007.0 for a separate computer
<mikes3> My boot screen is 1280x800 and my monitor "lcd' runs @ 1024x768?
<KingJere> wOoter: I have seriously considered it. I am reading some docs on freebsd too. Please dont' hate me.
<wOoter> KingJere: cli isn't taught really around, it's a shame cuase it's cool. But google for cli guides, how tos, tips and tricks for ALL commands in linux.
<miket_> woot
<KingJere> wOoter: of course you mean  kingjere$~>links2 google.com
<KingJere> ;)
<MilesG> KingJere: not sure, but i think there is a gentoo version that uses the bsd kernel
<mikes3> 7.04 was a better release\
<wOoter> KingJere: like you can pipe stuff or edit with :cat<< eof>> filename
<mikes3> fewer bugs
<mikes3> 7.10 was released a little too early maybe
<wOoter>  and bash tricks. It's surprising how simple and direct a simple command can do stuff.
<KingJere> wOoter: the comp I'm on dual boots arch linux if that counts for anything.
<wOoter> KingJere: http://solid.linux-coders.org/
<dvayanu> mikes3: you are absolutely right
<mikes3> dvayanu, 7.10 has huge potential,should be sorted and a new iso released
<KingJere> wOoter: I have to be flexible. I share this comp with Mrs. kingjere
<mikes3> Sidux has been solid and remains my personal choice
<MilesG> kde should upgrade kwin to be a kde version of compiz, in my opinion
<KingJere> gotta go. the baby is awake. Thats Prince kingjere if you wanna know ;)
<mikes3> MilesG, i have an icon in Sidux
<mikes3> works well
<MilesG> !sidux | MilesG
<MilesG> what is sidux?
<MilesG> nm
<rdvon> who wants to join us online in frozen bubble?
<rdvon> we got a couple in the server, but we need more.
<miket_> installing
<mikes3> MilesG, http://sidux.com/
<MilesG> what is a fronzen bubble
<rdvon> milesg: search it in synapic, fun game.
<rdvon> *adept
<miket_> apt-get install frozen-bubble
<mikes3> gl-117 is ok :)
<MilesG> better than supertux?
<rdvon> yeah what miket said.
<rdvon> WAY BETTER.
<rdvon> ewww @ super tux
<rdvon> or wiat.
<miket_> meep
<rdvon> that's not the 3d racing thing is it?
<dhdj> can you still use bit torrent with a proxy enabled?
<dhdj> without speed loss?
<miket_> ok what server be it then
<MilesG> downloading it right now
<rdvon> ok
<rdvon> it's aeoteroa or something.
<rdvon> me and another guy are in it.
<rdvon> only occupied server as far as i know
<me> hello guys :) Can somebody tell me how to get wine 0.49 for kubuntu 7.10? thanks :)
<MilesG> wtf this music sucks
<dhdj> can you still use bit torrent if you have a proxy enabled?
<dhdj> will it hamper speeds?
<MilesG> that game kinda sucks
<miket_> lol i havent plaid this in so loing
<me>   sorry, i meant "wine 0.47
<Jucato> me: http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Jucato> me: for further help with wine, there's a #winehq channel
<me> thanks, I'm installing it now! I'm trying to get cinema 4d going if i can :)
<me> after adding the repository, i was able to see the version i need :)
<Jucato> it won't work with wine 0.46?
<me> not as well as with the latest version
<Jucato> ok
<me> thanks for the help :)
<me> ciao :)
<chovy> failed to fetch packages when I do distro upgrade
<chovy> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<chovy> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<chovy> been happening for a few days.
<jpatrick> cho
<jpatrick> chovy: tried to apt-get update?
<chovy> jpatrick: yes
<Bakkie> wrong sources,list ?
<chovy> Bakkie: maybe...how do i check?
<jpatrick> !sources
<ubot3> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Bakkie> if you dont know, you didnt change it
<Bakkie> so that cant be it
<jpatrick> but (s)he wants to check
<anto> What do i get best performance from ?? nvidia-glx or the shell script from nvidia.com?
<chovy> http://pastie.caboo.se/111463
<chovy> Bakkie: the only thing I ever did was enable unsecure/unofficial soruces
<vzduch> I don't think it'll make a difference.. but using the script from nvidia.com can produce various pitas when trying to remove it while nvidia-glx is managed by dpkg and can thus be removed w/o any traces if need be
<Bakkie> ah ok
<jpatrick> chovy: and you want to upgrade to gutsy?
<Bakkie> maybe you have to go back to official
<chovy> jpatrick: that's what its trying to do.
<jpatrick> chovy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42333/
<Bakkie> sources.list in /etc/apt
<Bakkie> maybe you can copy backup sources.list back
<jpatrick> chovy: do "kdesudo kate" and save that file to /etc/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> jpatrick: s/kdesudo/kdesu/
<jpatrick> vzduch: changed in Gutsy, yeah
<vzduch> nah, was there in Feisty as well.. and in every other distro I know
<Jucato> jpatrick: kdesu is symlinked to kdesudo so it won't matter much :)
<Jucato> vzduch: jpatrick meant kdesudo
<jpatrick> Jucato: evil :) heh
<Jucato> vzduch: kdesudo is different from plain kdesu, but kdesu is symlinked to kdesu so that it won't cause transition problems
<miket_> erg?
<chovy> this is for 64-bit?
<jpatrick> chovy: yes, it'll do that itself
<chovy> jpatrick: ok.
<jpatrick> any KDE
<jpatrick> damn
<NickPresta> Can anyone recommend a good, all around, capture card that would work with both GNU+Linux and Windows?
<jpatrick> any *KDE* apps anyone would like to see in Hardy?
<chovy> jpatrick: that new ide editor for ajax
<chovy> apendant or something?
<NickPresta> chovy, Aptana
<chovy> yes
<NickPresta> and I would love to see that too, actually
<stamen> hi, please tell me where to read for working HOWTO about installing NVIDIA driver on this new distro 7.10 because I am pissed off now and angry, on the 7.04 all was working, now all is mess
<jpatrick> NickPresta, chovy: you got it
<stamen> why canonical did so hard about installing video drivers, whyyy
<chovy> stamen: i followed the "use ati" instructions :)
<vzduch> jpatrick: which version of Audacious ships w/ Gutsy?
<stamen> chovy: I am with nvidia
<chovy> stamen: sorry. i tried nvidia too many times with little success. ati was no prob.
<jpatrick> vzduch: no idea
<NickPresta> jpatrick, it isn't specifically a KDE application but yeah, Aptana is great and right now, you can download binaries for it, but a nice repo package would be nice too. :)
<chovy> jpatrick: how come with your file i have a ton of updates, but with mine it only tried a distro upgrade?
<jpatrick> NickPresta: I'll see what I can do
<jpatrick> chovy: mine's special++ ;)
<chovy> i had fiesty and yours was gusty
<NickPresta> vzduch, the version which comes with Gutsy is 1.3.2, the current stable version
<jpatrick> chovy: you wanted to upgrade to gutsy? no?
<jpatrick> NickPresta: a 63.1MB zip??
<vzduch> NickPresta: good to know they did update it :)
<chovy> jpatrick: yeah, is that how? i didn't know i had to modify sources.list to upgrade...figured apept would do it for me.
<vzduch> Feisty came w/ 1.2.5 or so
<jpatrick> chovy: it should, odd
<stamen> so, anyone help
<NickPresta> jpatrick, yep, the 63.1MB zip file. Unzip and run - it's nice since it comes with it's own internal updater and plugin installer too
<jpatrick> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BEGINNER_IRC> can anyone send me the file /etc/lib/eclipse/startup.jar from Ubuntu 7.10; please
<BEGINNER_IRC> can anyone send me the file /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar from Ubuntu 7.10; please
<stamen> jpatrick: I am doing the same, I am not noob, with installing this drivers, but it is not working
<NickPresta> !repeat | BEGINNER_IRC
<ubot3> BEGINNER_IRC: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<stamen> after trying to start X, its (EE) about kernel of nvidia, or API mismatch
<stamen> or somthing like that
<jpatrick> NickPresta: you know, that's almost the size of the kernel
<stamen> which wasn't on faisty
<NickPresta> jpatrick, heh. Aptana is quite an IDE :P
<jpatrick> NickPresta: too big and hard, sorry
<Zarin> So I just upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy and I lost sound, video, SSL libraries required for Pidgin, Adapt Manager no longer works (Keeps saying update failed but using apt-get works fine) and it wanted to delete my nVidia driver. Anyone have any idea what's going on?
<vanush__> help, kde-window-decorator keeps on crashing
<sub[t]rnl> vanush__: using compiz?
<vanush__> yes sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install emerald
<sub[t]rnl> use that for your window decorations
<vanush__> how do i change what kde should use, or is it automatic?
<sub[t]rnl> once you install emerald, compiz will use that as default
<vanush__> do i need to restart x?
<sub[t]rnl> indeed
<sub[t]rnl> be sure to use compiz --replace when starting
<vanush__> how can i get compiz to start automatically? can i edit /etc/rc.local
<sub[t]rnl> oh
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, to start compiz just add a sym link in your ~/.kde/Autostart/ dir
<sub[t]rnl> better yeat, create a file, that has --> compiz --replace
<sub[t]rnl> then --> chmod +x file
<rockhound> is there a way to get feisty to run on with a ICH9 board? at least the realtek sound device? ALC888 btw
<rockhound> hi everyone first of all
<vanush> how do i get rid of the red titlebars
<vanush> and get back to the blue
<vanush> in emerald.
<sub[t]rnl> start->settings->emerald theme manager
<sub[t]rnl> adjust the window decorations in there
<Minnozz> Hi, my internet is acting weird. About 1/4 of the pageloads results in a 'page cannot be found' error. When I refresh (sometimes I have to do it 2~3 times) the page displays just right
<Minnozz> Also, KMess disconnects at random. What could be wrong?
<vanush> hi, how do I get kubuntu to stop screwing with my nameservers. every time i login i have to edit /etc/resolv.conf to get rid of the wrong nameserver (ip of my router) and type in the new one.
<sub[t]rnl> vanush: whats in your /etc/network/interface
<vanush> nuthin
<vanush> oh
<vanush> nothing
<vanush> do you mean /etc/network/eth0?
<sub[t]rnl> i'm trying to think what could be overwriting your /etc/rsolv.conf
<sub[t]rnl> networkmanager should be the only one
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab
<mikrop> ?
<mikrop> amsn or kopeta ?
<vanush> are u asking for an opinion on which is better?
<mikrop> my amsn old
<vanush> aMSN has more features but it is way uglier unless u compile it against a newever version of tcl or something. Kopete is too bloated, I find that emesene is a good balance
<Minnozz> What can cause 1/4th of my pageloads in FF to result in 'Unable to connect'?
<Minnozz> When I refresh the page loads just fine
<vanush> ditch FF
<vanush> to isolate problem
<engin> hi, adept manager was locked
<engin> i just restart, but still in trouble
<hangthedj> !fixadept
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubuntu> hi i am running ubuntu live 1.5 ultimate and i went to start beryl and got a blank white screen i was wondering how to update nvidida drivers i got 8500gt please help
<engin> i liked that bot :)
<ubuntu> ive have just come from sabayon and need help
<KalEl> how can i change the hardware sound mixer for my system?
<ksivaji> KalEl kmenu->system setting
<mikes3> Why is kcontrol in main menu?
<mikes3> ^^^^not
<sahin_w> I think because systemsettings the default in kubuntu.
<ardchoille> sahin_w: But that's easy to fix.
<mikes3> sahin_w, Yes but several things are missing
<sahin_w> arcade: Yes, I know.
<sahin_w> mikes3: You're right.
<ubuntu> i need a nvidia commad to update driver someone please paste will be much appreciated
<mikes3> yes added it manually
<KalEl> ksivaji: thanks i appreciate your help
<mikes3> should be default
<KalEl> have been searching for it for a long time!
<sahin_w> mikes3: I have to say kcontrol won't be available in KDE4 anymore.
<ardchoille> ubuntu: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<ubuntu> ive been searching it for long
<ubuntu> i havnt got the command it gives me server x prblem tells me to go to nvidia.com and thats just pathetci
<sahin_w> mikes3: systemsettings will be the new default. However I use kcontrol a lot.
<ardchoille> !nvidia | ubuntu
<ubot3> ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> is there a command that u can paste which will do it for me like and emerge or somrthing
<mikes3> sahin_w, I hope it has a comprehensive replacement
<sahin_w> mikes3: I hope too.
<sahin_w> mikes3: I've open a request for it on launchpad.
<mikes3> Gnome takes priority ;(
<sahin_w> mikes3: I mean the systemsettings must have the same functionality as kcontrol.
<mikes3> yes
<mikes3> well said
<ardchoille> ubuntu: I'm not going to spoon feed you.. you're better off learning how to do things on your own and reading tutorials.
<sahin_w> mikes3: Yes, the gnome is the first class desktop in ubuntu. By the way I prefer KDE and I like Ubuntu.
<sahin_w> mikes3: So I use Kubuntu. ;-)
<Ahmuck> hi all.  i have a cd that i have burned with k3b.  how do i check the md5sum?
<mikes3> ardchoille, I am talking priority ;)
<Ahmuck> don't i need a md5sum text to check against?
<sahin_w> mikes3: But there are some hopes for KDE too. I'm going to show you some references what I saw...
<ubuntu> i have just come from sabayon and just want the driver to see if i like beryl so i can make the change 1 spoon feed couldnt hurt please
<ksivaji> is it possible to integrate kget with opera
<ardchoille> !nvidia | ubuntu
<ubot3> ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> please ardchoile
<mikes3> Sidux is still my personal choice
<ardchoille> ubuntu: if you had followed that nvidia tutorial, you would have the driver installed by now.. it's only a couple of commands.
<sahin_w> mikes3: So there will be a developer meentin very soon.
<sahin_w> mikes3: Here's the agenda: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-boston-2007/
<mikes3> Excellent
<mikes3> I like 7.10 but it is not totally sorted
<Ahmuck> sorted?
<sahin_w> mikes3: If you check it you will see some promises... inside. However we have to wait for the decisions.
<ubuntu> i did it and it gave me system x error
<mikes3> Ahmuck, "bugs"
<Ahmuck> bugs?
<mikes3> Have you had no probs :)
<sahin_w> mikes3: Here's one which is interesting: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-hardy-catchup
<alecasa> Ferrara??
<sahin_w> mikes3: "Ensure Kubuntu has the same features as Ubuntu."
<sahin_w> sahin_w: So I hope Kubuntu will catchup Ubuntu in some terms.
<zgmf-x20a> hey all, have a question abt 7.10 release.  whyyy in k menu, and all the subsequent menus to open each entry starts with, for example "_: entries in k-menu: Kopete app name, instant messenger"  how do i fix this!?
<mikes3> yes sahin_w  That is why pclos is tops on Distrowatch
<mikes3> kde/stable as
<mikes3> big update in the next few days
<mikes3> compiz-fusion by default
<sahin_w> zgmf-x20a: Right clock on the K-menu > Panel Menu > Configure Panel > Menus
<sahin_w> zgmf-x20a: There you can choose your prefered way.
<ksivaji> is it possible to integrate kget with opera ?
<sahin_w> zgmf-x20a: Name only, Name - Description, Description only, ...
<zgmf-x20a> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sweet!
<zgmf-x20a> sahin_w: thanks man!!!
<sahin_w> zgmf-x20a: No problem...
<mikes3> sahin_w, 7.10 is good for pclos :)
<mikes3> The irony
<sahin_w> mikes3: Well, I have no real problem with 7.10. However I don't have experiences with pclos.
<Ahmuck> has anybody tried booting the *.iso from fluxbuntu yet?
<mikes3> Very impressive sahin_w  and I am pro Debian but there is no denying it is a great distro
<sahin_w> mikes3: First I hate dolphin. Now I like it. And I saw the KDE4 version much-much better.
<mikes3> great
<ksivaji> !kopete
<ubot3> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7550 kB, installed size 21956 kB
<mikes3> konqueror is fine
<mikes3> y dolphin?
<Pramod> when will the Panda3D for Kubuntu 7.10 be released?
<Pramod> and i also need skype for kubuntu 7.10
<sahin_w> mikes3: Yes. konqueror is fine and my still favorite, but I started the use dolphin for some experience.
<mikes3> d/load from skype
<sahin_w> mikes3: sorry! So still my favorite.
<vanush> what's panda3d?
<Pramod> well there is none for the latyest version of Kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Pramod: you could install skype either from skype.com or from !medibuntu
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<ubot3> Malone bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<Pramod> i was getting the same problem with kopete i downloaded the amsn lol
<mikes3> pidgin here
<mikes3> and amsn
<cptnspoon> Hey all, anyone up for helping me get my nvidia card working? I've been chasing my tail for over a week since updating to Gutsy with this thing!
<iecsam> hey guys
<iecsam> how do we repair the mp3 function in amarok
<Pramod> lol in my Gutsy it got it working fine and detected my nvidia card without any prob... :S
<arash> Why isn't ubotu here?
<iecsam> i have AMD 64 do u think its the prob
<mikes3> ubotu broken as well :)
<iecsam> i can play wave files
<cptnspoon> Pramod: What nvidia card do you have?
<iecsam> mp3 support keeps re-installing eveytime i hit play
<arash> iecsam, hmm, do you have 7.10?
<iecsam> yes
<iecsam> 7.10
<iecsam> nVidia im not sure which one
<Pramod> i am not being able to play mp3 files on my Amarok... i have Gutsy Gibbon
<mikes3> what card?
<iecsam> not really sure mike
<iecsam> its on suto detec and it works fine with WAV files
<arash> does graphics card have anything to do with playing mp3 files????, It sounds ridiculous, but I'm no expert :p
<iecsam> mike - how can i fix this
<tds> arash, as far as i know, no but i'm sure could interfere with other things if it's incompatible
<mikes3> arash, Sounds like a bug ,64 bit system/os ?
<iecsam> arash can u watch movie files
<Pramod> what library i need to install to play mp3 files?
<ksivaji> systemsetting problem http://pastebin.com/f5cb63627
<BEGINNER_IRC> has anyone installed Eclipse on Ubuntu 7.10 from package manager, because I need /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar (you can send it to me on Konversation)
<iecsam> seems like everything is installed on 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> Pramod: with what? vlc? mplayer?
<arash> iecsam: yea, but what dos that have to do with anything :p ?
<WaltzingAlong> Pramod: oh with amarok. try kubuntu-restricted-extras
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | Pramod
<iecsam> well arash what i think is there is some bug
<arash> iecsam: aha, I can play mp3 fine, but I have 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | iecsam
<Pramod> i am currently downloading eclipse right now... lol
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: Pramod: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Pramod> okie
<iecsam> ok
<WaltzingAlong> that installs some common restricted extras, one of which is amarok mp3
<iecsam> oh i c
<iecsam> thanks man
<WaltzingAlong> cheers! :D
<iecsam> dude is that all i have to type
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: you can install it through adept manager too, search for that package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<iecsam> ok trying
<iecsam> cuz i did - and it seems installed
<iecsam> but then it still says cannot play
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: then you need to close amarok then open amarok again for it to work
<cptnspoon> Anyone able to help me access my Windows NTFS partition?
<iecsam> it sys some media could not be loaded
<cptnspoon> It was running fine under Feisty, no longer there under Gutsy
<iecsam> and then installs mp3 support on its on and asks to restart amarok
<cptnspoon> I think it TRIED to do it for me cause I do have a /windows/ folder under root but there's nothing in it
<iecsam> when i do the process keeps repeating
<WaltzingAlong> cptnspoon: check kmenu/system settings/advanced / disks and filesystems
<tds> cptnspoon, ntfs3g installed? maybe try reinstalling
<tds> cptnspoon, may have to check fstab
<cptnspoon> WaltzingAlong: I can see the partition, under /dev/sda1
<cptnspoon> tds: I have checked my fstab and it says it's pointing to the /windows/ folder but when I try to mount it I get...
<cptnspoon> tds: "Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory"
<WaltzingAlong> cptnspoon: you can pastebin your /etc/fstab
<WaltzingAlong> ok so you see /hda1 vs /sda1   (change the /etc/fstab to sda in place of hda)
<iecsam> waltzingalong - there's nothin by that name is adept manager also
<cptnspoon> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.ca/751380
<cptnspoon> WaltzingAlong:  Ohh...okay, I'll give that a try, guess I missed that
<cptnspoon> WaltzingAlong: Thanks, worked like a charm...
<WaltzingAlong> cptnspoon: but check the file already, it is /windows (and /dev/hda1) but also /media/windows (last line)
<WaltzingAlong> so you are mounting it in two places now
<WaltzingAlong> maybe you want that -
<cptnspoon> WaltzingAlong: Oh okay, which should I remove? I'm assuming the /media/windows is the new Gutsy autodetect one?
<Pramod> how can we play .avi and .mpg movies in Linux?
<Pramod> or even .wmv
<WaltzingAlong> Pramod: i prefer to use mplayer and vlc; otherwise install kubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs (from http://www.medibuntu.org/ )
<sergio_> ola
<Umm> Hallo all
<Pramod> ok... thanx
<WaltzingAlong> gruesse
<Umm> I need help if anyone can help me. I am using ati card and i want to install so i can have 3d support can anyone help me
<WaltzingAlong> Umm: sure thing. using gutsy? try the restricted manager to install the fglrx driver
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide | Umm or check this one for using the uptodate ati/fglrx driver
<luigi> no sound on pidgin...........
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubot3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<luigi> no sound pidgin
<eagles0513875> hey guys
<eagles0513875> how do i remove the kubuntu logo from displaying during start up and instead displaying what is being started up
<eagles0513875> !source o matic
<ubot3> Factoid source o matic not found
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<luigi> no sound pidgin
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Remove the word "splash" from your kernel line in menu.lst
<eagles0513875> luigi that doesnt say much about ur problem
<eagles0513875> thanks ard
<luigi> i have kubuntu and i can t hears sound pidgin
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: what directory is it in
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: during the system boot? remove 'splash' and 'quiet' from the boot parameters in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eagles0513875> luigi: what does sound pidgin mean
<eagles0513875> ty WaltzingAlong
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Also remove it from the "# defoptions" so it doesn't get restored when you update the kernel
<luigi> evry sound pidgin
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eagles0513875> thanks guys
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: so find defoptions= with splash and quiet, remove those two, then run sudo update-grub
<luigi> non senti i suoni di pidgin
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wiki> jjjhjkk
<eagles0513875> luigi: solo ingles en este canale
<eagles0513875> walts or ard there is no menu.lst in boot/grub
<eagles0513875> im not doing duel boot
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: bentornato
<eagles0513875> windows pissed me off once and for all yesterday so i wiped that piece of junk
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: when i type my root pass it keeps saying permission denied
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: you need to type just your own password
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: u mean the one i use to login
<iecsam> WaltzingAlong is the Medibuntu package like 37MB - and will the termnal install it
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: correct
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: There is no root password, the root account should be locked.
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: im typing in the password and for some reason i keep getting permission denied
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: im running feisty atm
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam: you can follow the instructions for adding the medibuntu data to your sources so you can install anything from medibuntu through adept
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: There is no root password in Feisty, the root account should be locked.
<iecsam> ok
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: caps lock or such? :D
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: it is locked
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: no caps on
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Ok, you are typing in your password? Any errors?
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ya i am logging in no errors
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: would i need to update any pkgs and update to the latest kernel
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: You mean you get Permission denided when using kdesu and your login password?
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ya
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: i dont know whether or not it woudl make a difference if im running the 64bit version of feisty
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I don't know anything about the 64bit version
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: in regards to upgrading do i need to add the repositories to my list of repositories to upgrade or do i just go into adept and add the pre release etc
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: should not make a difference about logging in
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: you wish to upgrade to gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: yes i am
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I don't know, I don't upgrade, I do a fresh install
<ardchoille> !upgrade | eagles0513875
<ubot3> eagles0513875: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i ready that but could i also use source o matic to generate the repos and then upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: you could do that. really all you need to do is change the 'feisty' to 'gutsy' in the sources.list then run sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: That will leave out any apps that are new to Gutsy
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong:  ya but according to the upgrade notes u should have all updates applied first then upgrade
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: what ard is saying is taht i should keep the feisty repos
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: No, that is not what I'm saying
<eagles0513875> ok
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: right so you should also add 'feisty-proposed' then update and upgrade; make sure software-properties-kde is installed then enable prerelease updates through manage repositories in adept manager
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: What I am saying is read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: afaik, it's a one button click to upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> right to upgrade feisty to gutsy it is better to follow the instructions as well as using the recommended upgrade procedure, ie using adept manager then the upgrade tool (but if that crashes, then sudo aptitude -f install && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade)
<eagles0513875> kool
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> windows yesterday decided to be a pain and not let my wifi work as well as my ethernet port
<ksivaji> !emacs
<ubot3> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<eagles0513875> so im like f*** winblows im putting kubuntu on here and not to mention i can use my 64bit processor
<eagles0513875> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<slow-motion> hallo
<eagles0513875> what java ide's r available for kubuntu
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: apt-cache search java | more
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: in the multivers repo is there also the java6 jre
<SpoZen> a noob question about the terminal, how do i cd into a directory with ' in the name like example'.example?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Looks like there is  sun-java5-jre and sun-java6-jre in multiverse
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: reason i ask is the class im taking we r learning about java6
<ardchoille> SpoZen: cd "filder'"
<SpoZen> ok thanks
<ardchoille> SpoZen: Or type the first few letters of the folder name and hit the tab key
<eagles0513875> im getting really pissed off right now lol
<eagles0513875> can anyone explain to me why the time for the central european time zone is set to 2 hrs ahead when its actually one hour
<Cicci0> hi
<Cicci0> ok I did an upgrade to kubuntu 7.10
<eagles0513875> how did it go
<Cicci0> but now I've got a lot of icons missing... like icon themes is not complete
<Cicci0> *theme
<eagles0513875> humm im not much help
<Cicci0> and this is for quite all icon themes I found...
<eagles0513875> i just installed feisty and i am goign to do an upgrade to gutsy
<vzduch> eagles0513875: why then didn't you install Gutsy in the 1st place?
<eagles0513875> vzduch: cuz i didnt have any internet when i had winblows on here my wifi and wired connections craped out on me
<vzduch> eagles0513875: CEST == UTC+2, tomorrow morning from 3 a.m. it'll be UTC+1 again (CET)
<eagles0513875> vzduch: but the time right now here is 148
<vzduch> then adjust it :P
<vzduch> right-click the clock, go to 'Adjust Date and Time' and adjust it
<eagles0513875> vzduch: i did lol but its a head ache when i load the live cd it has the right time but once i insall kubuntu and then login its an hr ahead lol
<vzduch> well, it's a one-time corrective action, imho nothing to worry about
<vzduch> a minor glitch
<ralph> test
<vzduch> failed :P
<ralph> ;)
<SpoZen> okay a question aobut samba how do i get write permissons on all folders in one folder? example i have a folder with 3 moore folders in how can i get write permissons on them?
<SpoZen> without doing chmod 777 on every folder
<eagles0513875> can u use ntfs-3g with samba
<SpoZen> yeah i use ntfs 3g with samba
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: is it enabled on teh drive that u want rw acess to
<SpoZen> yeah i have write acess on every directory i do chmod 777 on but i dont want to do chmod 77 on everything i download
<SpoZen> chmod 777 means full acess i think am i right?
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: ntfs-3g should give u rw access to where u dont have to do that
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: im not sure
<SpoZen> the thing is i dont use it on a ntfs-3g disk
<SpoZen> its an ext3 disk
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: i dont get it
<SpoZen> ntfs 3g is used when your disk is formatted with the filessytem called ntfs wich windows uses
<eagles0513875> i know but r u using samba to access a ntfs drive
<eagles0513875> or a linux fs
<SpoZen> its a linux fs
<Stilo> anybody know how i can open two windows of adobe acroread?
<TameLion> IF you're using kpdf, you can just open the app again
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: what were those things i had to remove from grub so that kubuntu doesnt display
<TameLion> If you're not; why not? :P
<enoj_> Does anyone know how I can get TrueCrypt working with Kubuntu 7.10?
<Stilo> i need acroread because the presentation function of kpdf doesnt work with my compiz fusion
<eagles0513875> anyone know what i have to remove from menu.lst so i can just see what things are being started up
<SpoZen> enoj_: isnt it in the repos?
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: r u trying to access another linux machine
<SpoZen> otherwise u can just use kgpg
<enoj_> SpoZen: E: Package truecrypt has no installation candidate .. when trying apt-get install truecrypt .. I installed the .deb from their site, but then I got: "Failed to load TrueCrypt kernel module"
<SpoZen> yeah
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: the word "splash"
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: then u need to use nfs samba is for use on windows machines
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: and quiet
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: then what was that 2nd thing so with new kernel releases it doesnt come up again
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Removing "quiet" will output a LOT of info.. may scroll too fast to make it worthwhile.
<jordi_> Hi, I've a question. How do I do to have checkgmail running on the start of my session?
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: sudo update-grub
<WaltzingAlong> !autostart | jordi_
<ubot3> jordi_: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: thats all i have to do
<jordi_> I run Kubuntu 6.06.1 and i've benn looking aroun System Settings but no luck
<jordi_> ok ubot3, i'll try
<eagles0513875> jordi_: ubotu is a bot btw
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: open /boot/grub/menu.lst           find # defoptions=     remove pieces you do not want (like splash or quiet) or add things you do want, save the file, then sudo update-grub          for those default options to be updated to the boot lines, yes
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ty
<WaltzingAlong> !info kcontrol-autostart (dapper)
<ubot3> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 46 kB, installed size 280 kB
<SpoZen> well i installed samba and confiured it but i cant get write acess: like this i have wirte acess to one directory but inside that directory i out downloaded files in directorys but when i want to deletes these from a windows machine i cant
<eagles0513875> SpoZen: samba for use to access another linux machine
<enoj_> SpoZen: can you create an encrypted device using kgpg? I just want a file of like 100mb that's encrypted with password so I can store some private information
<WaltzingAlong> !smb
<ubot3> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eagles0513875> !nfs
<ubot3> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<SpoZen> enoj:: u can always try it its like 1mb install
<nosrednaekim> enoj_: I know you can with dolphin+kgpg
<SpoZen> yeah dolping is installled by default in gutsy
<SpoZen> dolphin
<pramod> i want to change the default boot system in GRUB... what should i do?
<nosrednaekim> pramod: you mean default option?
<pramod> yeah
<pramod> the default option...
<nosrednaekim> pramod: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst...near the top there is a "default option"
<ardchoille> Kubuntu already uses grub, doesn't it?
<ardchoille> nvm
<pramod> yeah...
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: confused? ;-)
<ardchoille> It seems
<pramod> but the default boot is on Kubuntu... and i want to change it to Windows...
<pramod> i think it has something to do with menu.lst file...
<pramod> set default saved or something like that
<pramod> that is it will highlight Windows by default...
<pramod> can anyone plz help me?
<kreib> in menu.lst you set which system to boot default
<pramod> yeah this is what i want
<kreib> then whats the problem?
<pramod> i want windows to boot as default...
<pramod> what should i do?
<kreib> then you add a record to boot windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<WaltzingAlong> pramod: if you have the option savedefault then grub will mark as default whichever was booted last
<pramod> okie...
<WaltzingAlong> otherwire just change which one is marked as default
<pramod> well this feature is activated by changeing a value 0 to saved or something like that ... i do not really remember...
<WaltzingAlong> pramod: right it should be    default          0                 where the number (0 in this case) refers to the entry which is to be default; so which is windows in the list?
<pramod> okie lemme check
<nosrednaekim> 1envy
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<pramod> i have changed the value 0 to saved...
<ubot3> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<pramod> i will restart my pc latr...
<pramod> till then thanx
<pramod> c ya all latr
<PieterK> hi everyone
<PieterK> i got a few problems with my Kubuntu. Anyone here has some time to spare to help me out?
<pag> !ask | PieterK
<ubot3> PieterK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HanzZ> hi i was trying to update to gutsy, but it fails on one package, so i removed the package, but now if I run do-release-upgrade, it tells me, that No new release found. how can i 'fix' it?
<PieterK> ok cool
<maverick_> What the hell is with Gutsy, i can't see wireless connection in knetwork , only wiered connection ?!!
<pag> HanzZ, try " sudo dpkg --configure -a " in Konsole
<maverick_> but my eth1 (wireless) i can see it and configure it in console
<maverick_> any ideas
<maverick_> ?!!!!!
<PieterK> my 1st problem: my pc won't power down properly. It gives me the bar which goes from left to right and then it just stops.
<HanzZ> pag: it didn't print anything
<PieterK> It seems to turn off something but i don't know what the hell it is
<PieterK> or what it does
<pag> PieterK, iirc adding " force-acpi " (or something similiar) to the kernel boot line might solve that - not sure though
<WaltzingAlong> HanzZ: follow the upgrade instructions on kubuntu.org
<WaltzingAlong> HanzZ: if the upgrade tool fails at one point, maybe through sudo aptitude -f install && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<PieterK> pag: what is the "boot line"? sorry a linux noob here :s
<HanzZ> ok :)
<HayaBusa> good morning . is there any graphic program that has Crop function ?
<WaltzingAlong> HayaBusa: gimp
<HayaBusa> thanks.
<WaltzingAlong> !info krita
<WaltzingAlong> !info gimp
<nosrednaekim> PieterK: on thegrub boot menu, select the kernel you want to boot and hit "e"
<ubot3> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 3504 kB, installed size 11392 kB
<ubot3> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 4560 kB, installed size 12260 kB
<PieterK> nosrednaekim, ok thanks and then what? i can add this line "force acpi"?
<PieterK> i guess i'll try that then
<nosrednaekim> PieterK: its "force-acpi"
<PieterK> ok thanks for the help!
<PieterK> i'll be back later for my next question
<nosrednaekim> ok
<PieterK> see you all! bye
<waterpie> hi all
<HanzZ> well :) it works after reboot :) thanks for your help
<nosrednaekim> hi waterpie
<ardchoille> water pie.. is that anything like "soup sandwich"?
 * ardchoille ducks
<waterpie> since upgrading to 7.10, i have this problem: when i start the comp, a kio_thumbnail starts automatically, that grows quickly to >70% cpu and memory. I have to kill it. Usually it restarts a couple of time, and I kill it. Then it stops, till next reboot. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> waterpie: do you have a dolphin window open? or large pictures  on your desktop?
<waterpie> ardchoille: I don't know anything about "soup sandwich". "Waterpie" is my personal recipe :-)
<ardchoille> waterpie: :)
<WaltzingAlong> getting stuck on some image?
<ricardobrown> hello
<ricardobrown> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<waterpie> nosrednaekim: i use konq, not dolphin. b) i have 3 ~400kb pics on the desktop, 1 ~200MB video. before 7.10, i didn't have this problem
<ricardobrown> somebody has a ideea why i get this ?
<WaltzingAlong> konq or dolphin should not matter
<nosrednaekim> waterpie: mightwant to turn off previews of things on desktop
<nosrednaekim> ricardobrown: you don'thave permissions to mount that.
<WaltzingAlong> ricardobrown: ask google
<Danmer> why dolphin instead of konqueror? =/
<WaltzingAlong> wish to replace dolphin with konqueror? follow the instructions at http://sathyasays.com/?p=23 but the opposite (as the article is how to replace konqueror with dolphin)
<ricardobrown> nosrednaekim: but it's my comp how can i get access ?
<WaltzingAlong> Danmer: thought to be easier for file management than konqueror for newbies (apparently dolphin in kde4 is much better)
<ricardobrown> i use admin mode ?
<WaltzingAlong> ricardobrown: perform a search for exactly that with google, then follow the directions about fixing it
<nosrednaekim> !mount
<ubot3> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Danmer> WaltzingAlong: can i open directory or archive in tab in dolphin?
<WaltzingAlong> no tabs in dolphin as far as i know
<Danmer> that sucks..
<waterpie> i moved the video to a folder. it didn't show a preview on the desktop, although it shows a preview in the tooltip, and now in the folder. i'll see if this was the problem. it is a .mp4 from video.google. But I didn't have the problem pre 7.10. Maybe there is a bug somewhere in kio_thumbnail now(?)
<KalEl> is there a remote desktop application installed with kde, which i can view in windows using vnc viewer?
<Danmer> i don't find konqueror hard to use...
<nosrednaekim> waterpie: always possible ;)
<wilson_> KalEl: System Sesstings > Sharing
<waterpie> i think konqueror is much better than dolphin. I don't want to loose half of my screen real estate in "actions" and "places" that I don't want all the time. and konq is not difficult.
<KalEl> wilson_: thanks
<WaltzingAlong> KalEl: yes. krfb ?
<WaltzingAlong> wish to replace dolphin with konqueror? follow the instructions at http://sathyasays.com/?p=23 but the opposite (as the article is how to replace konqueror with dolphin) | waterpie
<waterpie> now the kio_thumbnail is: 92% cpu 52% mem, with mem climbing ~1% every 1-2 secs. I have 1 gig
<WaltzingAlong> waterpie: yeah maybe it is getting stuck on some file
<waterpie> another one bites the kill -9 :-)
<KalEl> everytime i connect with vnc, it asks me if on the server if i want to allow the connection. can i set the default to be yes?
<WaltzingAlong> waterpie: search launchpad for it?
<KalEl> please never mind i got it :)
<waterpie> WaltzingAlong: i have already changed from dolphin to konq :-)
<cptnspoon> hi
<nosrednaekim> hi cptnspoon
<hydester> hi.  anybody know why firefox on Windows XP on the same laptop dual booting to kubuntu is noticably slower?  i actually notice this at work on an internal network with Fedora vs Windows.  same versions of Firefox on all.  maybe it is firefox, but maybe is a Linux setting?
<WaltzingAlong> KalEl: yes; also you may look into x11vnc or another vncserver or freenx
<WaltzingAlong> hydester: my first guess has to do with your router's/gateway's dns service; try bypassing it
<cptnspoon> nosrednaekim: ive hijacked my boyfriends computer sorry
<hydester> at home both use the 192.168.1.1 gateway
<maverick_> knetwork manager won't allow me to setup wireless connection ?!!!!!
<maverick_> any ideas
<nosrednaekim> cptnspoon: ok..........
<maverick_> though i can set it up from the console
<hydester> at work i don't use DNS on linux, just a host file
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: what does it do..
<ardchoille> hydester: I'd bet it's that POS operating system wannabe that is slow, not firefox.
<darth_chatri> i'm trying to get the hang of knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> ok...here's a question.anyone know of a tutorial to put Linux on an mp3 player.... not BOOTABLE, but like LiveCD
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: just wires network , and i can see the eth1 interface enabled when i go to manual configuration in knetwork
<darth_chatri> i did a static ip configuration in 'manual configuration'
<darth_chatri> and now, i dont get the functionality i was getting earlier
<maverick_> nosrednaekim:sis u try SLAX
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Not bootable? You mean just data storage?
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: DID you try SLAX
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: yeah... like a persistant liveCD
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: I didn't try installing it, no, i'm mostly worried about killing my Mp3 players MBR
<darth_chatri> now it doenst auto configure wireless networks like it used to. the tooltip says 'manual configuration'
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: well, i guess u can reset ur mp3 player if it got messed up
<WaltzingAlong> darth_chatri: remove any eth lines from /etc/network/interfaces then knm can work again
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: you can't see your wireless in knetworkmanager but you can in iwconfig?
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: yeah
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: thats an idea ;) I just don't know how to reset it..
<waterpie> another problem:
<darth_chatri> WaltzingAlong: the manual configuration put them in?
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: do a "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<WaltzingAlong> darth_chatri: i suppose so
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: done
<waterpie> now firefox doesn't care about -ProfileManager. It asks the first time, but after that, it doesn't ask. I can't have >1 profiles active at a time, as before. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> anything different?
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: now it says "battery has been removed" and am now working on the AC directly :D
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: no , still the same
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: yeah... powermanager will say that... don't worry
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: huh....
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: IDK... I have knetworkmanager ;)
<nosrednaekim> *hate
<slow-motion> bye
<maverick_> nosrednaekim:it was working while ago
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: now it just doesn't, even afte restart
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: huh.... do you have your wireless interface listed in /etc/network/interfaces?
<maverick_> u mean this line "iface eth1 inet dhcp" ???
<hydester> it is Windows XP that is fast with Firefox, and Kubuntu/Fedora are both slow with it.
<wilson_> i dunno, i just use konqueror now
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: yeah...erase that.
<Lynoure> commenting is better
<Kobol> Does anyone happen to administer a MySQL database?
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<Lynoure> that way recovery is easier, in case of foobar
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: Oh hey! :) (I spoke to you about WoW via WINE a little while ago.)
<darth_chatri> i started NetworkManager again :P
<Lynoure> Kobol: just ask, unless you are taking a poll :)
<WaltzingAlong> greetings. ever get that working?
<vzduch> does anyone happen to run VirtualBox?
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: then ?
<darth_chatri> what is the best way then to set a static n/w config without disrupting network manager?
<wilson_> vzdutch: i've used it a bit
<maverick_> yaaaaaaaaay
<WaltzingAlong> through networkmanager ?
<maverick_> it worked
<maverick_> :d
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: Indeed I did. It runs through Wine, and it's only slightly buggy, just as you said.
<vzduch> wilson_: define 'a bit'
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: reboot
<wilson_> well i use kvm more
<WaltzingAlong> Kobol: some of the interface and video settings can be tweaked for a better experience. search google there are plenty of guides for it
<darth_chatri> WaltzingAlong: can i do it through knetworkmanager?
<maverick_> nosrednaekim: thnx it showed up now the wireless networks
<wilson_> the other day I gave it a go though, seemed ok
<nosrednaekim> maverick_: NP
<vzduch> wilson_: how was the sound? (if you tried it)
<chovy> i restarted and now i can't login
<chovy> any ideas? It boots, but the login manager is blank
<ardchoille> Hmm.. seems the kopete crash on msn connect bug was fixed.. nice :)
<Kobol> Lynoure, WaltzingAlong: I was just wondering if anyone ever encountered a problem using the Linux version of MySQL Admin to connect to a MySQL database on a Windows server. I can't login to mine, I keep getting an error, even when I know the login information is correct.
<TameLion_> Is anyone else using Edmax USB Wireless (Ralink 148f:2573) under Gutsy?
<wilson_> ahh, didnt try sound, but i assume it would be ok
<darth_chatri> WaltzingAlong: how do i do it through NetworkManager? manpage doesnt give much info
<WaltzingAlong> Kobol: it may be configured to accept only localhost connections
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: Well I found one, and it works a lot better than when I first tried it :) Oh, and it's not configured only to accept localhost, checked that.
<Lynoure> Kobol: oh, I don't run MySQL on Windows servers at all...
<wilson_> in kvm u can emulate the es1370 soundcard or the sb16, works fine
<vzduch> well, here it's a bit choppy.. getting hiccups in regular intervals (roughly 1 sec), same interval as graphics (e.g. the rolling text in the Audacious 'display') hangs for a fraction of a second
<Kobol> Lynoure: Well, believe me: It's not my choice :P Lol I only WORK for the folks who own the server, don't own it myself or it'd all be Linux.
<wilson_> what kind of pc do you have ?
<Lynoure> Kobol: What do the logs say at windows end?
<WaltzingAlong> Kobol: ms windows firewall closing the port?
<Kobol> Lynoure: That, I have no idea...Because I can't check them >.> Well, I may be able to, I'll have to look.
<vzduch> Athlon XP 2400+ (2000 MHz), GF FX5900 w/ 128 MB, 1 GB SDRAM, SB Live! Value and ES1371
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: Well...why would it run fine on Windows through NaviCat and not here? O_o
<wilson_> so is the vm sound hanging, or the sound of the host ? are you running virtualbox on windows ?
<Lynoure> Kobol: Are you a consultant with too little access? If so, tell them it won't get done if you don't get the access to the logs.
<vzduch> only the sound of the virtual box is hanging
<vzduch> no problem w/ the host
<wilson_> is this a windows host ?
<Kobol> Lynoure: Well, not really...I have root access to the database, but the logs are on the box itself.
<vzduch> host: Fedora 7 (I know, wrong channel here, but no one's responding there ;)), guest: WinXP
<Kobol> Lynoure: And certainly not a consultant since I do bloody everything lol
<wilson_> i dunno man, could be alot of things
<Lynoure> Kobol: oh. Ironically better access is harder to get for long term work (world is strange)
<chovy> help
<wilson_> might want to try it with qemu
<Kobol> Lynoure: Indeed. Well, at least I was able to say "Root access, or do it yourself." considering I volunteer (I'm not getting paid for my work, mind you.) so they were happy to have me...But I can only work on it in Windows which isn't fun, because I do most everything from here.
<wilson_> qemu +kqemu
<TameLion_> Is anyone else using Edimax USB Wireless (Ralink 148f:2573) under Gutsy?
<Lynoure> Kobol: If you seem to be able to connect the database port, but the login just does not work, it's quite hard to troubleshoot without the logs or access to the server process. But you could tcpdump the traffic to see what's going on, but I don't think it will tell much.
<Lynoure> Kobol: tell them to syslog you the mysql log :)
<Lynoure> Kobol: that ought to keep your hands somewhat windows-free :)
<vzduch> KVM seems to be quite new
<Kobol> Lynoure: Well thanks, I'll do that, hopefully I can see the problem and fix it. This has just been such a hassle.
<PieterK> Hi everyone!
<Lynoure> Kobol: on the upside, at least they are running MySQL, and not something more annoying.
<PieterK> question 2: I have a usb stick for wireless lan. It's a Linksys WUSB54Gv4 but i can't get it to work. I tried Ndiswrapper but i'm not sure if kubuntu installed it right or at all. Is there an other program i can use?
<wilson_> is it new, it's not as polished as virtualbox
<wilson_> has worse I/O
<wilson_> but I prefer it because you dont have that bulky GUI
<wilson_> and i like testing stuff out
<KalEl> can i disable showing the windows in the taskbar for a desktop where they do not exist?
<vzduch> imho VMware's gui is even bulkier
<Kobol> Lynoure: Indeed.
<wilson_> i gave the ose version of virtualbox a go the other day, compiled from source
<Kobol> Lynoure: I'm off to real work :P lol thanks for your help :) Ta!
<vzduch> as far as I see from the manual it's entirely possible to run it from cmdline
<wilson_> seemed solid and fast, just the gui was ugly man, and the host networking didn't work, but that could have been because i had a kernel that was too new
<ChaosMachine> I cant use apt-get because its locked, how can I unlock it?
<vzduch> here host networking works like a charm w/ default 'NAT' setting
<Jucato> !aptfix | ChaosMachine
<ubot3> ChaosMachine: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<wilson_> yeah, that's kinda useless to me though
<PieterK> Question 2: I have a usb stick for wireless lan. It's a Linksys WUSB54Gv4 but i can't get it to work. I tried Ndiswrapper but i'm not sure if kubuntu installed it right or at all. Is there an other program i can use? Anyone is able to help me with this problem?
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | PieterK : your card is in the list if i recall correctly, follow the guide
<ubot3> PieterK : your card is in the list if i recall correctly, follow the guide: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PieterK> does this also apply to kubuntu?
<Moo-> Blah, I upgraded to Gutsy and now kopete won't connect to msn
<arcade> Hmm, Got a problem after upgrading to 7.10 - glx was turned off.
<arcade> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<arcade> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | arcade follow the guide
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: huh?
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: I'm not asking about compiz, I'm asking about glx.
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: glxgears gives that error.
<WaltzingAlong> arcade: are you using nvidia ?   sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: ah, i'll try
<arcade> Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" added to Screen "Default Screen".
<arcade> .. that was probably what was missing. :)
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Still the same error, after reloading X.
<WaltzingAlong> arcade: pastebin both the conf and log /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<waterpie> bye all
<WaltzingAlong> a dopo
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Oh, that's where the log is. :)
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit | Moo- : check here
<ubot3> Malone bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<arcade> dlopen: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: undefined symbol: _nv000043gl
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> pidarasi
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: That's the relevant part of the log, I guess, and : (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so
<trh> pidarasi
<WaltzingAlong> !ops | trh
<trh> pidarasi
<ubot3> trh: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<trh> pidarasi
<trh> fuck you!!!
<trh> fuck you!!!
<trh> fuck you!!!
<trh> fuck you!!!
<trh> fuck you!!!
<trh> fuck you!!!
<trh> fuck you!!!
<Tm_T> nooo
<Danmer> hehe
<WaltzingAlong> arcade: which driver are you using? using gutsy? using restricted-manager to install the nvidia restricted driver?
<Danmer> russian :)
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Upgraded from 7.04 -> 7.10, installed the restricted driver in 7.04 ,
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Didn't do anything specific when upgraded to 7.10
<Moo-> WaltzingAlong: It doesn't crash, it just ask the password over and over again
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Hmm, seems to me like I should .. get libglx / nvidia uninstalled and reinstalled, or somesuch.  But how to do that under Ubuntu? :)
<sadoff> hi
<OrionDude> quick Q: kubuntu is like a "theme" for ubuntu ?
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Okay, error found.
<Jucato> !kubuntu | OrionDude
<ubot3> OrionDude: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: I seem to have installed the nvidia driver from nvidia in 7.04 manually, and forgotten about it.   /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.100.14.11 on my system.  That one lacks a symbol and should probably be corrected to /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.9639
<arcade> .. which was installed with 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> OrionDude: no. makes more sense for me to think of them as ubuntuG, ubuntuK, ubuntuX
<hydrogen> that sounds stupid.
<WaltzingAlong> arcade: i see. so now installing through restricted manager to grab the gutsy one?
<hydrogen> "I use ubuntug"
<hydrogen> "you use what?"
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Nono, it's installed, but the symlink is pointing to the old one. :P
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: So I just need to update the symlink
<WaltzingAlong> all ubuntu but with different front ends and i find it is easier for newcomers to understand
<Jucato> hydrogen: ubunt-ugh
<hydrogen> right
<hydrogen> it still sounds stupider
<WaltzingAlong> so be it
<Tm_T> hydrogen: wow, youre harsh
<hydrogen> koobuntoo vs. ubuntuk
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: if different "frontends" so then the letters should be at the front right? :)
<hydrogen> one flows, the other sounds like your swallowing a bear
<WaltzingAlong> sure but it changes the name more
<hydrogen> now thats a good analogy!
<WaltzingAlong> ubunu kay
<WaltzingAlong> or ubuntu with gnome, ubuntu with kde, ubuntu with xfce
<WaltzingAlong> so all can be referred to as ubuntu
<hydrogen> thanks!
<Jucato> ...
<hydrogen> anyways
<WaltzingAlong> or the faq for kubuntu in the topic points to a faq for ubuntu
<hydrogen> I need to get going
<WaltzingAlong> *but i am using kubuntu* yes but it is ubuntu
<hydrogen> how about just calling all three ubuntu
<hydrogen> and being done with it.
<Jucato> "I'm using Foresight", yet but it is ubuntu....
<hydrogen> "I'm using cocaine', yes, but it is ubuntu!
<sadoff> hi can someone help me? I have a problems with my mp3 player
<hydrogen> jucato can.
 * hydrogen runs away
<hydrogen> back alter!
<Jucato> sadoff: what problem?
 * Danmer wonders if kubuntu will be satisfactory replacement of gentoo for him...
<Jucato> Danmer: depends on what your needs/wants are
<Jucato> different distros for different needs, people, and preferences :D
<Jucato> sadoff: please keep the questions in here. thanks
<ardchoille> Danmer: I agree. It's always good to run a distro for a few weeks and see if it will be good for the user.
<arcade> WaltzingAlong: Thanks for the pointer to the logfile.  :-)  Updated a couple of more symlinks, and now it works
<OrionDude> i am looking for a pop3 mail server for my ubuntu ... was told to get courier .. but i cannot find it anywhere .. anyone got directions for me ?
<sadoff> Jucato  I cant connect it correctly When i write on it something it cannot plays when i disconnect it
<Jucato> anyone else available, please ^^^^
 * Jucato is going away
<sadoff> Jucato and if i connet it once again there is nothing on it but spase is used whith something
<sadoff> someone can help me whith that??
<sadoff> maybe someone knows where i can find an answer??
<sadoff> anyone alive??
 * OrionDude died
<arash> sadoff, oh me, me! I'm alive!
<sadoff> did you read what i wrote/?
<arash> sadoff, no the first message i saw since joining this channel was "anyone alive??"
<sadoff> *)
<spykedtomato> hey all
<eagles0513875> sup
<spykedtomato> how can I get the clock to stop showing me what timezone i'm in?
<spykedtomato> i KNOW where I am... lol
<ubuntu> good morning, are there any gotchas to installing gibbon on a vista machine to get dual booting to work?
<arash> spykedtomato - looooooool ,tried setting options by rightclicking, that should work, Im not sure though
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<arash> ubuntu , 'gotchas' ?
<sadoff>  I cant connect it correctly When i write on it something it cannot plays when i disconnect it it is empty but space is used whith something
<spykedtomato> arash: been there done that - i can't find out where in the settings its listed....
<ubuntu> arash: any problems or does it generally just work?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: i heard u have to install the other os u wanna duel boot with then install vista
<arash> ubuntu: Well, you must have Windows installed first
<arash> ubuntu: well not must, but elseway it'll be trouble witht he loader
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: tried installing linux after vista ended up with problems
<ubuntu> arash: it's a dell box that came with vista home pre-installed
<arash> eagles05123875 , oh, am I wrong??? :(
<Jucato> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jari> hey
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i just learned something new
<Jucato> eagles0513875: dunno wrt to vista, but the general advice is other OS first, Kubuntu after
<eagles0513875> Jucato: how is it though when i did it the other way round i actually ended up with problems with vista
<arash> ubuntu: Yea, i have one as well, maybe not dell :p. Well, as I said, no problem will be in case you installed Vista first (or is installed
<ubuntu> arash: THANKS!
<sadoff> have anyone experience whith formating mp3 players?
<Jucato> sadoff: have you installed Kubuntu Restricted Extras (kubuntu-restricted-extras)
<arash> ubuntu: one question, how are the disk(s) partitioned, this is important
<sadoff> what is it?
<ubuntu> arash: one partitition... i was going to use the vista tool to repartition
<sadoff> Jucato?
<maverick__> guys, how to uninstall a package that's been compiled from source???
<Jucato> sadoff: if will install the codecs for MP3, Java, and Flash
<arash> ubuntu: thumbs up, remember that you also need a swap partition that is at least bigger than your ram size
<sadoff> no ididnt explain you well
<Jucato> maverick__: hopefully you haven't deleted the directory where you ran "make" and "make install". go to that directory and run "make uninstall" (or "sudo make uninstall")
<arash> ubuntu: but that can be done when installing from Live-CD
<ubuntu> arash: thanks once again
<Jucato> sadoff: probably. ok I'm gone. ask others
<ubuntu> arash: i'm on the live CD right now... about to pull the trigger
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sadoff> flash player - usb player
<maverick__> Jucato: i didn't yet it doesn't uninstall it
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: u getting rid of windows all together
<arash> ubuntu: yea, I recommend decreasing size of partition form Windows
<OrionDude> i am looking for a pop3 mail server for my ubuntu ... was told to get courier .. but i cannot find it anywhere .. anyone got directions for me ?
<maverick__> Jucato: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<ubuntu> eagles0513875: no, keeping vista
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: ahhh ok
<ubuntu> eagles0513875: my other machines are kubuntu only
<Jucato> maverick__: are you in the directory where you ran make? (the build or source directory)?
<Jucato> er.. /me is gone
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: was goign to say if u were goign to use only linux y not get a dell linux box that has kubuntu installed on it already
<sadoff> need instruction how to format usb flash player
<ubuntu> eagles0513875: technically speaking it's not my machine :-) but she has agreed to dual booting so I can help with support issues
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: she??
<sadoff> i cant do it 2 days
<maverick__> Jucato: yeah
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: is it a work machine
<ubuntu> eagles0513875: wife's machine
<eagles0513875> anyone know what could be causing sig 11 in kopete
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: kool
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: i hate winblows
<Moo-> Could someone tell me what is udevd and why it's taking 60% of cpu
<ubuntu> eagles0513875: ditto but it's not entirely my decision
<ubuntu> anyway, i'm out... thanks guys
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: good luck
<arash> ubuntu: well, try both alternatices (vista and Kubuntu), but remember that you got a vista already configured when you bought, so it has already some things fixed
<eagles0513875> arash where is the source repo list
<sadoff>  need instruction how to format usb flash player!!!
<eagles0513875> if im doing an upgrade from feisty to gutsy andi add teh gutsy repos do i delete the feisty ones
<arash> eagles0513875: hmm, Im no expert in these things :p, don't you mean
<jari> hey, can some one help me with recording in KRec? I try to use microphone
<sadoff> have someone any ideas??
<Danmer> sadoff: what fs is there?
<contrast83> eagles0513875: /etc/apt
<eagles0513875> contrast83: try
<nvivo> Hi... Can anyone please tell me how can I set an environment variable for my user?
<eagles0513875> contrast83: ty*
<contrast83> nrp
<contrast83> :-)
<sadoff> whatdo umean??
<eagles0513875> contrast83: lil rusty been a while since i touched kubuntu
<eagles0513875> sadoff: file system
<nvivo> I need to set WINEPREFIX to something else.. tried to export on .bash_profile, on .profile.. with no luck
<sadoff> fat 16
<contrast83> eagles0513875: what other distro did you use?
<arash> eagles0513875: are you supposed to do that manually???, hmm well sounds strange, i've not migrated yet though
<Danmer> sadoff: for example my powerman xl-850 has fat
<Danmer> fat32
<eagles0513875> contrast83: winblows but i had an interesting problem develop yesterday no wifi or ethernet connection
<eagles0513875> arash: u can if u dont want to have to stay downloading the iso and all that
<eagles0513875> arash take a look at this
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> arash: that site generates the code to access the repos
<eagles0513875> even for feisty there are some additional repos
<nvivo> nobody?
<sadoff> i  checked to use fat 16 vfat and fat 32
<sadoff> nothing works
<contrast83> nvivo: What's the line you're putting in .profile that's not working?
<sadoff> i mean i tryed
<nvivo> WINEPREFIX=/path
<arash> eagles0513875: meh, wait for someone who knows more than me to answer...
<contrast83> Hrmm... Seems like that should be good. I'm not sure, TBH. You might ask in #wine.
<nvivo> thanks..
<eagles0513875> arash: im goign to try my luck
<OrionDude> i am looking for a pop3 mail server for my ubuntu ... was told to get courier .. but i cannot find it anywhere .. anyone got directions for me ?
<contrast83> np
<eagles0513875> arash: i can always restore the backup i have or reinstall feisty lol i dont have anything on here
<arash> OrionDude, are you aware this is Kubuntu channel, not Ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing wish me luck
 * arash wishes eagle luck
<eagles0513875> arash: so far so good
<OrionDude> arash: yes i am ... but as far as i know Kubuntu = ubuntu with a shell (kinda) .. and courier should work on kubuntu also .. right?
<sadoff> }=))
<kvnxp> quien habla español ?
<arash> OrionDude: Well, I can tell Ubuntu channel has more users, so you might get help faster there, there is no reason to ask here unless you actually use Kubuntu, but you can ask at both places ;)
<arash> !es | kvnxp
<ubot3> kvnxp: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<sadoff> а по русски никто не говорит?
<eagles0513875> !ru |sadoff
<arash> !ru | sadoff
<ubot3> sadoff: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eagles0513875> lol
<arash> :p
<spykedtomato> my clock will NOT show the date, even though I've checked it in the settings- can anyone help?
<OrionDude> arash: i did ask in ubuntu also .... for some time now without any response ...
<arash> OrionDude: ah, I do that too :), well, it makes sense to ask at both places :)
<OrionDude> i really need a pop3 mail server installed ... but i really lack the (mental) ability to use ubuntu server so i need the desktop version ...
<spykedtomato> nobody? :(
<eagles0513875> spykedtomato: what version are you using
<spykedtomato>   gutsy
<eagles0513875> interesting ill let u know once i upgrade to it lol
<spykedtomato> before the upgrade it was working fine
<eagles0513875> spykedtomato: im running feisty atm and its fine
<spykedtomato> it was fine on my feisty too
<spykedtomato> but now... no date display in the clock :(
<spykedtomato> i've googled until my fingers bled
<spykedtomato> ubuntuforums too
<ardchoille> spykedtomato: have you logged out and back in? Have you restarted the panel?
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: would restarting the x help
<ardchoille> if he restarted xorg, then that should be enough
<spykedtomato> ardchoille: i just restarted x - wouldn't that also restart the panel?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> spykedtomato: try removing the clock applet and adding it back
<spykedtomato> ok... 2 secs
<spykedtomato> seems to have worked  -  the fonts are bonked but i have a date
<ardchoille> fix the fonts and you should be good
<eagles0513875> im back
<spykedtomato> yep thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<MilhousePunkRock> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> how does one add the gpu key so that i dont get any error message or have any errors when it comes to fetchign updates
<eagles0513875> !gpu
<ubot3> Factoid gpu not found
<contrast83> eagles0513875: What error messages are you getting?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: the missing key should be posted at the repo somewhere. Ex. when I added the medibuntu repo, the website posted the key with instructions on how to add it
<contrast83> Oh, you mean gpg.
<eagles0513875> contrast83: ya thats what i mean
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: which repo?
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: the supported and community supported pkgs as well as the backports
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Those keys should have been added during the install
<nvivo> Please, can anyone tell me where is the best place to set user environment variables?
<ardchoille> Or is this an upgrade?
<eagles0513875> i am upgrading from feisty
<ardchoille> ok
<arash> wait a second, who the hell is this ubot3 dude? What happend to ubotu?
<eagles0513875> arash: was wondering the same thing
<eagles0513875> and what happened then to ubot2 and ubot 1 lol
<ardchoille> ubotu has been fragile lately, so I think they're using ubot3 in its place temporarily
<eagles0513875> poor ubotu
<nvivo> anyone?
<ardchoille> nvivo: ~/.bashrc
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubot3> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ?
<nvivo> .bashrc is not loaded by KDE
<ardchoille> ah, true
<nvivo> I need a place where I can set an environment variable for the entire session, not only for bash
<eagles0513875> anyone have a link or a simple how to to add gpg keys
<nvivo> I can't believe how hard it is to set an env variable.. :-)
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I'm looking for it now
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ty. are there any bugs out for feisty and kopete
<eagles0513875> cuz for some reason when  i have it sign into my accounts like yahoo and msn it crashes with a signal 11
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: There was a bug that made kopete crash when signing into msn
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: one way through the adept manager
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: but with gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<ubot3> Malone bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<tekteen> I have been having problems installing kubuntu on qemu. The installer can not find the cd (although qemu does boot from it). By the way I am using the alternative cd although I tried the live one too. Can anyone help?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: This page seems to have some info about repo keys: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt?highlight=%28repo+key%29
<eagles0513875> this happened after i added yahoo protocol
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I removed all accounts in kopete, added them back one-by-one with msn the last one I added and I don't see that bug anymore.
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ill try it out or ill just get pidgin
<eagles0513875> one problem at a time here lol
<ardchoille> lol
<eagles0513875> atm im taking on too many things at once
<eagles0513875> after this i still have to install wine and alot of other programs
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: if you are part way through an upgrade, some packages may not work
<eagles0513875> get my opengl up and running wiht my piece of shit card
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: what u mean
<eagles0513875> ohhhh wait i get what ur saying
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: which video card?
<eagles0513875> ati radeon 200m
<eagles0513875> i have a wiki on how to enable it
<ardchoille> lol, no comment
<eagles0513875> go ahead and comment i know its a piece of shit
<tekteen> I have been having problems installing kubuntu on qemu. The installer can not find the cd (although qemu does boot from it). By the way I am using the alternative cd although I tried the live one too. Can anyone help?
<eagles0513875> *language |eagles0513875
<ardchoille> haha
<eagles0513875> tekteen: what is qemu
<WaltzingAlong> !info qemu
<ubot3> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4097 kB, installed size 10668 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: then my next headache is getting my broadcom wifi to work at school
<eagles0513875> im goign to have to try the qemu
<tekteen> it has been
<tekteen> great
<steevc> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to Gutsy, but it's hanging on configuring libjpeg62. Any suggestions?
<tekteen> It stopped working when I upgraded
<stamen> who can help me to solve the problem with nvidia drivers in 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: which problem?
<eagles0513875> tekteen: have u tried installing it after
<tekteen> after what
<tekteen> ???
<eagles0513875> after installing kubuntu
<tekteen> yes
<stamen> when I Installed them with restricted manager the KDE can't satrt
<stamen> start
<tekteen> I did a fresh install then installed it
<eagles0513875> humm i dunno
<tekteen> then it did not work
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: check the log on why; less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<stamen> and gives diferent versions with the kernel
<eagles0513875> here goes nothing with this upgrade
<eagles0513875> wish me luck lol
<stamen> WaltzingAlong: http://pastebin.com/d79ab932
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: so remove any reference to nvidia through adept then install through the restricted manager
<erjon> ciao a tutti italian suport link ?
<WaltzingAlong> !it | erjon
<ubot3> erjon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stamen> WaltzingAlong: ok, I will try now
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: but the 'nv' driver is the open source nvidia driver and that one works now, no?
<stamen> WaltzingAlong: I am using it now
<stamen> but I need 3D
<stamen> nv can't work with it
<stamen> I think
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: sure so we can get the nvidia (restricted) one on there
<steevc> so any suggesting on what to do with a hanging upgrade?
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stamen> yes, but on this version of kubuntu appears this problem like mine
<erjon> thank's
<stamen> and this happens if you install it with fresh copy
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: can u tell me why i have duplicates
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42353/
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: otherwise install the latest/greatest nvidia driver?
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | stamen
<ubot3> stamen: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> steevc: im wondering if its a bug give me some time to see if i have that issue as well
<stamen> WaltzingAlong: I am trying to install this one with 100... somthing
<stamen> it is the latest driver there, and as I sawed whne I try to install the nvidia-glx-new it is the same
<steevc> eagles0513875: thanks
<stamen> and the problem appears again and it is the same
<eagles0513875> steevc: no prob what version r u up grading from
<eagles0513875> steevc: u running feisty or an older version
<stamen> the nvidia kernel is with diferent version from the driver and wants to be with same versions
<stamen> on kubuntu 7.04 there was no problem with the drivers till now
<steevc> eagles0513875: going from Feisty
<eagles0513875> steevc: same here
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: so how are you installing? either manual or through repos
<eagles0513875> steevc: did u follow the link at the top right
<stamen> and I don't know why with every new release there is aways problems
<stamen> WaltzingAlong: from both ways
<stamen> I tried only with the one of the drivers ofcourse
<stamen> and from the both ways, the same errors
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: doesnt he need the blacklist the one thats causing the problem
<steevc> eagles0513875: I used the upgrade thing in Adept. did you mean the announcements link?
<eagles0513875> steevc: ya the one here in konversation
<stamen> eagles0513875: from the default in /etc/defaults ?
<eagles0513875> stamen: u have to do that in the xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> thats where i did mine and it worked
<stamen> what I have to change there
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: ok so one way or the other. if you do the manual way then you need to blacklist the one that comes in the repos
<stamen> ant please tell me waht to do to make work all again
<stamen> tell me ho to do that
<eagles0513875> i have a wiki for my ati card but that should point u in the right direction
<stamen> because I get mad with this drivers
<eagles0513875> r u tryign to get ur open gl to work
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: follow this: it points out about getting the kernel version conflict: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<eagles0513875> stamen: u think u have it bad i have it really bad
<stamen> ok
<stamen> :)
<WaltzingAlong> stamen: check troubleshooting toward the bottom
<stamen> ok
<eagles0513875> stamen: i have to get my open gl to work and have to do some modification of the x server2ndly i have a pain in the but wifi card a broadcom
<eagles0513875> then i have to get wine and setup all my windows programs on it
<eagles0513875> lol
<stamen> eagles0513875: uauuu, realy big trouble
<stamen> and a lot of work
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: bcm43xx? not really a terrible issue any longer. wine? ah, step by step
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: what u mean bout the bcm43xx r u talking bout that reverse engineered driver thats out there
<patricio> on gutsy gibbon: kopete crashes on me upon the msn login with a SIGSEV 11
<eagles0513875> stamen: this is for an ati card. they have fglrx not sure what nvidia is i think its glx or something not sure
<MilhousePunkRock> patricio: There is a fix for it, hang on
<eagles0513875> stamen: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<patricio> Minataku: okay
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<patricio> MilhousePunkRock: ok
<eagles0513875> sweetness a repository for wine
<MilhousePunkRock> patricio: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<eagles0513875> and i had the wrong version i needed the 64bit repositories
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit | patricio
<ubot3> Malone bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: 'ati' is the open source driver for ati cards. 'fglrx' is the restricted driver for ati cards
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: in that link why do i black list the one that comes with the kernel
<eagles0513875> who do i report repo errors to
<stamen> eagles0513875: I will read the link
<eagles0513875> stamen: if u need anything explained let me know
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: if you want to install the latest from ati then you need to blacklist the one loaded with ubuntu restricted (otherwise they conflict)
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: if you just install the one provided in the repos then no need to blacklist
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i follow the one in that wiki that i let stamen see
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: for broadcom wifi and gutsy, the bcm43xx may be the driver you want to use
<eagles0513875> ive tried that in edgy and feisty but had to use ndiswrapper
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx ati howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide | eagles0513875 if you want to install the lastest but it also shows how to install the one in the repos
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: time to try again with bcm43xx and gutsy
<eagles0513875> did they add that reverse engineered bcm43xx driver
<jimmacdonald> WaltzingAlong: That is the driver I use on my Dell and it works just fine.
<eagles0513875> if thats the case im goign to be so happy
<eagles0513875> cuz when i started using linux with suse 9.0 i had realy headaches with it
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: the bcm43xx with gutsy has worked well on all machines on which i have used it
<sonic> anyone else have kde 4 strigi and Soprano installed from a fresh gusty install?
<sonic> did they backport these?
<WaltzingAlong> sonic: gutsy comes with strigi
<sonic> what about soprano?
<WaltzingAlong> !info libsoprano4 | sonic, can be installed, it seems
<ubot3> sonic, can be installed, it seems: libsoprano4: Qt4 interface to RDF storage. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.95.0~beta2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 516 kB, installed size 1828 kB
<eagles0513875> i just learned something new
<julius> How do i disable Kubuntu's memory of last opened applications?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: any problems with the 64bit version
<WaltzingAlong> julius: where is that?
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: with wine? with fglrx? with bcm43xx?
<eagles0513875> time to finish the upgrade
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ya
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: just so i am aware of them and dont go wanting to kill thsi laptop lol
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: the headaches to encounter with 64bit desktop os? lack of java plugin or flash plugin
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: they use the 32 bit
<eagles0513875> pkg
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<julius> WaltzingAlong: if i have Konversation open and shut the PC down it automatically comes back up when i restart
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: right there are ways to get them on there as 32bit, but i meant 3d and wine and such should not be the headaches
<sonic> WaltzingAlong: im only asking because the installed version was too old and gave me errors when compiling kde4 kdebase svn
<julius> its actually nifty in somecases however when i have mutliple tmp files open or i am viewing many remote directories in konquer it gets tiring to close all the error messages :p
<WaltzingAlong> julius: ok so kde is restoring the lession. kmenu/system settings/advance/session manager
<julius> cheers
<WaltzingAlong> session*
<julius> while i am hear, how do i get the compiz-fusion stuff setup
<julius> !compiz-fusion
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<julius> will that guide work well for gutsy?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i wish that direct rendering woudl be enabled out of the box u know what im saying
<julius> actually i should check if i am still using VESA drivers lol
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: right. gutsy should make it easy with the restricted manager
<dystopianray> does anyone have a wg511v2?
<julius> i think it works
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ : julius: yes it works for gutsy. also check the wiki for compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i hope so
<patricio> WaltzingAlong: The kdelibs-fix from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+bug/153500 did not solve my problem, msn is still crashing kopete upon login
<ubot3> Malone bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<dystopianray> patricio: the fix is in gutsy-updates too
<julius> do you guys have any neato superkarambara files?
<WaltzingAlong> gutsy-proposed or updates already?
<dystopianray> gutsy-updates
<dystopianray> along with a second fix
<dystopianray> that is not for kopete
<WaltzingAlong> patricio: ok so with software-properties-kde installed, enable the updates listed in adept manager / manage repositories / updates
<sonic> well then for anyone interesting in compiling kde 4 from svn, you have to remove libsoprano4 or you will get build errors
<sonic> FYI
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: another thing i have noticed with 64bit version of kubuntu quicker start up times and the internet is a whole lot faster
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: how is it faster?
<patricio> WaltzingAlong: okay, I'll do that
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: compared to winblows it is lol with 64bit i know there rnt alot of apps that take advantage of it but dude it allows for some sick multitasking
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: in regards to internet im getting quicker download speeds
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: compared with ms's 64bit windows xp?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: dont get me started with that piece of crap
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: any game i would play on my desktop would cause my whole system to lock up
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: if i tried to put it on here its hard to get driver support for it
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: i find your claim highly dubious
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: claim in what regard
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: about higher download speeds
<WaltzingAlong> 64bit firefox vs 32bit firefox and noticeably faster downloads
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: im saying using cli to download updated pkgs
<arash> waltzingalong , is 64bit faster?
<eagles0513875> average download speed in 32bit winblows bout 111k
<eagles0513875> arash: of course it is ur taking double the amount of data lol
<wilson__> dribble dribble
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: i doubt it
<eagles0513875> arash: do u have a 64bit processor
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ?
<arash> eagles0513875: yea, I think so, at least it says AMD 64 :p
<dystopianray> i have one
<eagles0513875> arash: get the 64bit version of gutsy
<waylandbill> I doubt it would be a device driver issue. It'd be slowed by the system being busy doing something else.
<eagles0513875> u too dystopianray
<dystopianray> i found that 64-bit was a tiny bit slower
<arash> eagles0513875: The live CD wouldn't start, elseway I would used it
<wilson__> is there a 64 bit flash plugin for linux ?
<WaltzingAlong> wilson__: from adobe, no not yet
<dystopianray> wilson__: no, but you can use nspluginwrapper
<SpoZen> does anyone here know how to generate a new cupsd.conf file?
<wilson__> hrm
<eagles0513875> arash: did u use the alternate or the one meant for 64bit processors
<wilson__> what about java
<eagles0513875> wilson__: i just use the 32bit flash wiht no problems
<eagles0513875> wilson__: i still need to set that up j/w r u a java programmer
<wilson__> yeah but I don't realy want to have two browsers
<dystopianray> i am a java programmer
<eagles0513875> wilson u wont need 2
<eagles0513875> i just use firefox
<wilson__> but i'm in love with konqueror
<dystopianray> wilson__: nspluginwrapper uses a 64-bit browser
<wilson__> hahaha
<eagles0513875> lol
<dystopianray> i also love konqueror
<arash> eagles0513875: I did use Live CD, 64 bit version, wouldnt start, screen went black after it finished loading for first time in Live CD
<eagles0513875> wilson__: can i ask u something about java
<WaltzingAlong> !info nspluginwrapper
<ubot3> Package nspluginwrapper does not exist in gutsy
<dystopianray> i thought it did exist?
<eagles0513875> arash: what system u running it on desktop or lap
<arash> eagles0513875: desktop
<eagles0513875> arash: what make custom or hp or what
<wilson__> i'm not a java guru, i just have heard that java on 64 linux has been a problem
<dystopianray> there is no 64-bit browser plugin for java
<eagles0513875> wilson__: ill let u know
<dystopianray> but i believe nspluginwrapper does work with java
<arash> eagles0513875: It's a HP computer, it had Vista on it, some junk my dad bought...
<eagles0513875> arash: did u do a completely clean install
<WaltzingAlong> http://shop3.outpost.com/product/5432079  ?
<wilson__> well, the easy thing for me is I can run 64 bit guests with kvm
<arash> eagles0513875: I didnt install, since the Live CD didn't come to the desktop after the loading
<wilson__> even though the host is 32 bit
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: I imagine he just booted the liveCD
<wilson__> so i'll test it out
<dystopianray> wilson__: how can that work?
<eagles0513875> arash: have u tried it with feisty
<arash> eagles0513875: it was feisty CD yea, but I did not order 64bit gutsy this time
<eagles0513875> arash: what video card is in it
<karadas74> hi
<zigonick> sudo apt-get install firefox is not working? how can i install firefox on Kubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Hello
<arash> eagles0513875: Nvida 8800 or whatever it is called
<WaltzingAlong> zigonick: sudo aptitude install firefox    what happens instead?
<ubuntu_> Has anyone tried to have kubuntu on usb key ?
<eagles0513875> arash: 512mb card or 768
<ubuntu_> my syslinux.cfg seems to have problem with keywords not recognized
<VousDeux> is there somewhere else to report bugs for kubuntu besides bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ because I have bug reports on there that are several months old and nobody has ever responded and the status has never changed
<zigonick> 09:02] <jrib> zigonick: the other thing you could do is pass  --print-uris  to apt get and that will give you a list of URLs to download.  Then use some download program at work, come home, copy to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<arash> eagles0513875: eh,, motherboard? no idea
<zigonick> blah
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: nope but that would be rather kool but u would need an extremely portable version though and small. try damn small linux its only 50mb
<zigonick> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, oris only available from another source
<eagles0513875> arash: lol
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: #kubuntu-devel ?
<WaltzingAlong> zigonick: aptitude search firefox
<arash> eagles0513875: for some reason my dad don't show me the system information papers, probably he doens't like me dealing with linux or something :p
<eagles0513875> r u on it right now
<eagles0513875> arash: u on it atm
<dystopianray> VousDeux: file it upstream if possible
<dystopianray> VousDeux: what bugs are they?
<arash> eagles0513875: what?
<eagles0513875> arash: u on that desktop atm or another desktop or laptop cuz i can help u find out the specs lol
<arash> eagles0513875: aha, yea, I am, 7.04 kubuntu
<VousDeux> dystopianray: several bugs related to my wifi, touch pad and power management
<dystopianray> VousDeux: did you offer a patch to fix them?
<eagles0513875> arash: right click then on my computer and hit properties that should bring up a box that has all ur system specs and what type of os and all that
<zigonick> i   mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb    - Mozilla Firefox English language/region pa, I get that, and when i type sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb I get mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb is already the newest version.
<VousDeux> dystopianray: if I knew how to fix them, I wouldn't need any help
<wilson__> dystopianray: actually i might be wrong about that 64 bit on a 32 bit host thing, my bad
<WaltzingAlong> zigonick: pastebin your sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<arash> eagles0513875: my computer?? where?
<dystopianray> wilson__: i know you can run 32-bit guest in 64-bit host
<eagles0513875> arash: on that hp desktop lol
<arash> eagles0513875: Im not on windows, So where is hte 'my computer'?
<ChaosMachine> arash, hes talking about a windows machine..
<eagles0513875> arash: oh lol
<eagles0513875> is it possible on 64bit machine u get quicker speeds when downloading
<ChaosMachine> arash, what 'specs' are you trying to get, and for what?
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: have you had the 32bit on there?
<VousDeux> dystopianray: I'm not a developer, I'm just trying to be a user, but I can't seem to get any help getting things to work
<wilson__> eagles0513875: no
<zigonick> http://pastebin.ca/751526
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: yes takes a lil bit longer to start up
<eagles0513875> and alot more sluggish
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: ok and the downloads via firefox?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: no cli
<dystopianray> sometimes the bugs go unanswered for a long time
<arash> ChaosMachine: I dont wanna :p, for some reason eagle want to know my computer parts :p.
<eagles0513875> ill check that out once the updates r done downloading ill be back a lil bit later im goign ot watch some tv and take a nap
<ChaosMachine> arash, oh, interesting...x.x
<eagles0513875> arash: lol
<eagles0513875> :p
<arash> ChaosMachine: howecer, Is there any easy way to find out what hardware you have?
<frojnd> I have a problem. I can connect to an open network but I cann't connect to a network that require a key. I set everything IPs dns key but still can't connect to a network. Any suggestions?
<frojnd> ofcaurse it's wireless
<dystopianray> frojnd: you need a password to access an encrypted networks
<eagles0513875> arash: lol
<eagles0513875> ill be back in about 40min
<arash> me too. Dinner iz ready, well actually lunch XD
<VousDeux> dystopianray: well, I'm just trying to find out where the best place to get help is, because so far I have not had much luck in here or by submitting bug reports
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: :D you can enable lots of repos through adept or check the file i will send back via pastebin  http://pastebin.ca/751527
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i figured it out
<WaltzingAlong> zigonick: (i meant) :D you can enable lots of repos through adept or check the file i will send back via pastebin  http://pastebin.ca/751527
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i figured out what the problem was
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: what was it?
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: how are you attempting to connect?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: in source omatic if u enable the sources the backports source list and the supported and community supported repos source list and the backports one r exactly the same so i was copying 2 of the same things
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: which help? some is on your shoulders to do - like bug reports but also searching here and the ubuntu help pages
<eagles0513875> speaking off i should email the guy and let him know lol
<erjon> kubuntu suport ita ?
<VousDeux> someday, it would be nice to actually be able to use my new computer, but unless I can get the hardware working it's pretty useless
<eagles0513875> !it |erjon
<ubot3> erjon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WaltzingAlong> erjon: si
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, I know I need password
<erjon> ok thank's
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, but it still doesn't work
<WaltzingAlong> yes thanks and next?
<eagles0513875> frojnd: is this ur own personal wifi network
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: what do you see? how are you attempting to connect?
<erjon> i go in italian suport now
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> if u speak english lol ur more then wlelcome to stay here
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: its nice to see the ladies getting involved
<WaltzingAlong> erjon: va bene. a dopo
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, when wirless is on romaing mode I see: router and than I have to put in key
<TimS> how can I change the root password?
<KalEl> chess program for kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> nickserv identify 623xvnqh48
<WaltzingAlong> !root | tims
<ubot3> tims: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, but It can't be roaming mode since I have to set IPs...
<VousDeux> WaltzingAlong: I have done tons of research, and I have filed bug reports, but I just don't seem to be getting anywhere...I just wanted to know if there is somewhere else I should be looking for help
<eagles0513875> frojnd: what kind of router is is it a linksys
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: I mean,t how do I change the sudo password
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: which problems? the urls of the bug reports? which one should we tackle first
<eagles0513875> TimS: sudo pwd
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, it's linksyy
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: sudo asks for your own password
<frojnd> WaltzingAlong, it's linksys
<joerack> Hello! can you help me ? I'm getting a "Hal storage fixed mount all options refused uid 1000" while trying to mount my ntfs drive
<eagles0513875> frojnd: go into it enable dhcp and u can also see what the key is in there as well
<VousDeux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/149214
<ubot3> Malone bug 149214 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "[Gutsy] Intel 4965AGN wireless connection dies" [Undecided,New]
<eagles0513875> joerack: hey thats an easy fix
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: Does it?
<TimS> I swear it doesnt
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: yes. there is no 'root' in ubuntu
<joerack> It's my first time eith kubuntu after 2 weeks of ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> (well there can be but it is disabled)
<joerack> ubuntu just worked...
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: So if I change my password, it will change sudos correct?
<eagles0513875> joerack: ok
<zigonick> WaltzingAlong: I updated that paste bin to my sourlist, and still didnt work
<eagles0513875> joerack: is this an external drive ur trying to connect to or another partition on the same machine
<eagles0513875> joerack: ?
<joerack> eagles0513875: it's my second sata drive
<VousDeux> If I could just get one problem solved at a time, it would be nice, but for the past several weeks I just keep spinning my wheels
<joerack> took a while to write your nick lol
<WaltzingAlong> zigonick: after modifying the sources.list at /etc/apt/sources.list  the update (sudo aptitude update) then aptitude search firefox
<eagles0513875> joerack: hit tab next time lol brings up the name of the last person who talked to ya
<nosredna_ekim> !tab | joerack
<ubot3> joerack: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: have you attempted a newer version of the module you describe?
<eagles0513875> joerack: so open up the command line and type sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<VousDeux> WaltzingAlong: how do I know if there is a newer version...I have applied all updates
<frojnd> eagles0513875, yes it's linksys
<joerack> eagles0513875: i'm afraid that ntfs3g is already installed i checked on synaptec, however i'll do it
<joerack> ops adept
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: not one available in the repos but one you compile yourself?
<eagles0513875> joerack: if its installed
<frojnd> eagles0513875, i set to dns...
<frojnd> eagles0513875, still I can't connect
<eagles0513875> frojnd: dns is just the domain name server its not what gives u ip addresses u need to enable dhcp
<KalEl> how do i know where a particular program is running from when i type it on Konsole?
<eagles0513875> joerack: then u have to go into the fstab and add -3g to where it says ntfs
<WaltzingAlong> KalEl: how do you mean?
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: i mean a more recent version of iwlwifi ?
<frojnd> eagles0513875, sorry I meant dhcp server
<WaltzingAlong> KalEl: if you just type a command name? it can be coming from anywhere in the PATH
<eagles0513875> frojnd: waht u could do is completely reset the router and then set it up from scratch
<eagles0513875> joerack: does what i said make any sense
<VousDeux> WaltzingAlong: is there a document that explains what you are talking about?
<KalEl> WaltzingAlong: yeah exactly... i meant can i know where exactly from path? for example, if i type say "gnuchess" can i know which is the first match resolved, from where it is running
<KalEl> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=HOWTO-iwlwifi ?
<joerack> eagles0513875: yes, I have to add a line to /etc/fstab
<eagles0513875> joerack: yep that should do it for ya
<eagles0513875> joerack: then just unmount it the remount the drive
<WaltzingAlong> KalEl: you can type export to see the path in konsole; you can specific the filename with full path if you want /usr/bin/programname
<TimS> Jucato: I have a problem. When I launch konqueror via the CLI with Kdesu Konqueror, even if I dont put in a password or put the wrong one in, I still have root access
<joerack> just looking for the repository of gedit
<eagles0513875> joerack: lol u might need to enable the rest of the repos
<eagles0513875> joerack: fyi kde is a better desktop lol. and better developed gnome is still in its infancy
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: there is a known issue with kdesu (kdesudo is attempting to address that). also recall that there is a 15minute default timeout for sudo
<fulat2k> hi folks, i recently upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  however, kaffeine somehow stopped working.  i installed the metapackage kubuntu-restricted-extras.  any idea what's wrong?
<joerack> yep
<VousDeux> WaltzingAlong: I remember trying this stuff a couple of months ago...at that time it wouldn't work because the kernel did not support the mac80211 thing
<eagles0513875> joerack: holla if u need anything else
<eagles0513875> fulat2k: did u do an upgrade or clean install
<fulat2k> eagles0513875: upgrade
<joerack> the reason I snobbed Kde,was the adept Gui : looked complicated, but at a second glance looks more functional, ok thanks
<eagles0513875> fulat2k: humm
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: i see. perhaps your card works better with the more recent version. something to try like you did some months ago
<VousDeux> WaltzingAlong: however, I think somebody did something because an update later at least the wifi started working
<eagles0513875> joerack: u can also download stuff and search for packages using the cli
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: So anyone could have full root access by launching Konqueror with kdesu
<WaltzingAlong> joerack: there are others too
<eagles0513875> fulat2k: i dont know what to tell ya im actually in teh middle of upgrading as we speak
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: u wanna know what else i love about kubuntu
<fulat2k> eagles0513875: in feisty, i installed the packages specified in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: not necessarily, i think one would have to have typed it correctly at least once
<TimS> !changepassword
<ubot3> Factoid changepassword not found
<TimS> Hmm, okay.
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: you want to change your own password? run passwd from konsole
<TimS> I changed it under usermanagement and I am not sure if thats how it was supposed to be done
<TimS> But it worked
<eagles0513875> fulat2k: humm i dont know what to tell ya
<eagles0513875> TimS: u can change passwords that way or using cli
<TimS> Okay
<TimS> Thanks eagles0513875 and WaltzingAlong
<fulat2k> eagles0513875: it's alrite.  just trying my luck ;P
<eagles0513875> TimS: no prob
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: ok so this particular issue seems to be kernel/module related, not a quick fix for me ;)
<eagles0513875> fulat2k: trust me im not much luckier
<eagles0513875> fulat2k: have alot to install and configure
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: yes why else
<eagles0513875> im smoking through downloading these updates
<VousDeux> WaltzingAlong: that's the problem...everything that needs to be fixed is way over my head, and I can't find anyone to help
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: cuz the powermanagement is so much better then the one in winblows
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: my battery last bout 1hr half in winblows this bout 2 2and half
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: yeah i noticed that too with my laptop and i think it mostly has to do with the great memory management of linux - very very rarely swapping to disk (though ms windows on my machine would do it on boot and love to use swap in place of my RAM)
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: lol
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ur using 32bit right or 64
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: 2.5 hours is a really short time
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: i have an athlon 64 3200+
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: in a laptop?
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: yep
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: only 32bit hardware now.
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: compaq pesario r4000 series
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: also have u noticed that it doesnt take as long as windows to load up
<VousDeux> all I want to know is if there are any help-related resources I may not be aware of
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: i have this same kinda processor in my desktop
<eagles0513875> VousDeux: try this forum www.overclock.net free to sign up and the have a linux section
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: seems to me that ms windows xp was showing the desktop a bit faster but was not usable for several minutes yet whereas with how i have kubuntu, when i see the desktop i can use it
<ubuntu_> hi i am on live cd on kubuntu i cant find compiz fusion anywhere,,?
<WaltzingAlong> !help
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eagles0513875> ya same here
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: kubuntu does not have it
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | ubuntu_
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: for me its the other way around i am not sure if its me going from 32 bit to 64 or what
<eagles0513875> or its just me having alot of ram
<ubuntu_> wat bout normal ubuntu does that have it installed and enabled
<dystopianray> ubuntu_: normal ubuntu will enable it by default
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: i would say i see the desktop about the same just with ms windows i need to wait a bunch yet whereas with kubuntu it is ready for me then
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> how much ram u use on average when the system first loads i use around 256 out o my 1.25 gb
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: better to use as much as possible
<erjon__> hi can everyone tell me how i can install compiz  in kubuntu
<maverick_> guys i've just installed gutsy, and as i did in feisty i installed all the multimedia codecs the same way...but whenever i play music it's distorted..so distorted...any ideas ?!!
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: compiz was written with gnome in mind. kde4 will have similar effects so not so much effort into getting compiz-fusion with kde 3.5.x (and there have been stability issues and such with kde3.5 and compiz - so it was not installed/enabled by default)
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: i get about 180MB
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | erjon__ if you can follow these instructions ...
<eagles0513875> dystopianray: nice
<dystopianray> maverick_: decrease the volume
<maverick_> i did decrease PCM to 60 %
<maverick_> dystopianray
<eagles0513875> have u guys heard or seen the article that the newer nvidia cards and drivers boost performance by 50-90%
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: which article?
<WaltzingAlong> VousDeux: wiki.ubuntu.com and other sources like ubuntuforums and such
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: you'er probably thinking of AMD
<Thonolan> hello i use Feisty Fawn ..after a broken upgrade to gutsy i cant use arts or alsa
<eagles0513875> no of their ati card
<eagles0513875> s
<WaltzingAlong> Thonolan: what do you see of sudo aptitude -f install
<Thonolan> i have installed alsa -base
<Thonolan> WaltzingAlong: one sek
<fbvxcbvxc> кто может помочь со спутниковым каналом?
<WaltzingAlong> !ru | fbvxcbvxc
<ubot3> fbvxcbvxc: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<eagles0513875> !ru
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i've just found something that annoys the heck out of me
<gotico34> hi all
<gotico34> whit copile a program in kubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> !gcc
<ubot3> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daisuke_Ido> why WHY did they go from using mountpoints to kioslaves for storage media?
<Thonolan> WaltzingAlong:
<Daisuke_Ido> this is one of those dumb dolphin things, i can tell
<Thonolan> Die folgenden Pakete werden automatisch zurückgehalten:
<Thonolan>   libpng12-dev libssl-dev
<Thonolan> Die folgenden Pakete werden zurückgehalten:
<eagles0513875> i cant find the article
<Thonolan>   bsdutils firefox libnspr4 libnss3 libpng12-0 libssl0.9.8 mount
<Thonolan>   mozilla-thunderbird openssl util-linux util-linux-locales
<Thonolan> 0 Pakete aktualisiert, 0 zusätzlich installiert, 0 werden entfernt und 13 nicht aktualisiert.
<Thonolan> Muss 0B an Archiven herunterladen. Nach dem Entpacken werden 0B zusätzlich belegt sein.
<Thonolan> dietrich@dietrich-desktop:~$
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> !pastebin |Thonolan
<ubot3> Thonolan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | Thonolan
<Daisuke_Ido> !de | Thonolan
<ubot3> Thonolan: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<WaltzingAlong> Thonolan: was moechtest du?
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: howdy
<joerack> eagles0513875: could you check my fstab? my drive (sdb1) is completely missing and don't know how to add http://pastebin.com/m525c350
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke_Ido: you can still use mountpoints
<Daisuke_Ido> WaltzingAlong: but it doesn't by default, and that breaks things
<BluesKaj> hey WaltzingAlong ...which is your default browser ?
<Daisuke_Ido> k9copy for instance
<Thonolan> sorry people for the flood
<maverick__> something else...now the sound is fixed...but why does the volume slider doesn't affect the volume...only the PCM slider affects it ?!!
<eagles0513875> its ok thon
<WaltzingAlong> joerack: kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<eagles0513875> maverick__: both do
<Daisuke_Ido> media:/Multimedia isn't acceptable
<Daisuke_Ido> it says it has to save to a local file
<joerack> k thx
<maverick__> eagles0513875: no, the master doesn't
<Daisuke_Ido> change to /media/Multimedia and it's fine
<maverick__> eagles0513875: it's a problem
<eagles0513875> maverick__: usually its both of them
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: seamonkey but otherwise i just have kde decide based on the link (so konqueror)
<maverick__> eagles0513875: i have a problem
<eagles0513875> pcm is just the wave volume like a max the volue will reach
<maverick__> eagles0513875: do i have any idea wht could be the cause to this problem
<maverick__> ?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: are there any bugs in regards to maverick__ issue
<eagles0513875> maverick__: as of right now i do not im actually in the middle of upgrading to gutsy as we speak the pkgs are downloading
<WaltzingAlong> audio output on my system is affected by changes to the 'master' channel as well as to the 'pcm' channel
<eagles0513875> same with mine
<eagles0513875> but is what maverick experiencing a bug in gutsy or some other issue
<maverick__> eagles0513875: well thnx though...also when i mute the sound keeps playing ...
<eagles0513875> maverick__: r u on a laptop
<WaltzingAlong> not that i know
<maverick__> eagles0513875: yeah
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix> how can I *disable* 3d accel with an intel card?
<BluesKaj> using Konq as my default browser and I luv it ..mostly , except for the cursor's strange behaviour in the google bar. If I try to back to the middle of a pjhrase to add a word or correct spelling the cursor jumps to the end of the phrase after just one key entry ....anyone encounter this and if so where does one change this behaviour ?
<eagles0513875> maverick__: in regards to the audio being just the pcm i would file a bug report unless there is already one and 2ndly u might need to end up installing somethign that makes ur shortcut buttons work
<eagles0513875> maverick__: for me they work out of the box
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's the annoying autocomplete feature. try right-click on the google search bar
<Jucato> I kinda forgot where actually
<Jucato> Edulix: may I was why you want to disable it?
<eagles0513875> ill be back a lil bit later to check on the upgrade progress im goign to watch some tv and nap lol
<maverick__> eagles0513875: i can configure the buttons...but that would remain buuggy
<Edulix> Jucato: yes. I'm developing a game with ogre and ... it shows in blank with 3d accel
<frojnd> hello there
<eagles0513875> maverick__: did it work when u had feisty on there
<eagles0513875> !ogre
<ubot3> Factoid ogre not found
<Edulix> and I belive that without 3d accel, using mesa, it will work. why? because that's what happened in suse
<Edulix> but in suse I can disable 3d accel using yast, meanwhile I can't find that option in kubuntu
<frojnd> I have a q. I have downloaded a .deb package from ubuntu and transger it on another computer and than install there with sudo dpkg -l How cam I unistall remove completely this package ??
<Jucato> Edulix: you have to switch to a video card driver that doesn't use the intel drivers.. maybe a generic open source "intel" driver or even vesa.... although that would be strange...
<Jucato> I mean your issue is strange.. 3D acceleration is supposed to help with that kind of job..
<AmyRose> I thought there was a driconf utility or something
<||arifaX> frojnd: sudo dpkg -r programname
<Edulix> Jucato: I'm already using the intel driver, which is the only one which supports correctly the intel 965gm.
<AmyRose> I know there's a utility that can disable that
<Jucato> Edulix: perhaps "vesa" then
<WaltzingAlong> frojnd: sudo aptitude purge packagename
<AmyRose> Jucato: If I remember correctly, Edulix doesn't have to go THAT far...
<Jucato> Edulix: or disable glx in xorg.conf... not really sure
<Jucato> AmyRose:  you tell him :)
<eagles0513875> Jucato: amy is afk
<AmyRose> eagles0513875: No I'm not
<AmyRose> Edulix: I think if you install the driconf utility you can turn it on and off on the fly
<Jucato> eagles0513875: really? O.o
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> guess not
<Edulix> Jucato: that's what I thoughht. but I don't see any Load "glx" in xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> sup amy
<Dragnslcr> Being able to send a message while away would be pretty impressive
<BluesKaj> Jucato, nope , changing to simple input method in the googlebar doesn't solve the prob :(
<eagles0513875> screw kopete im using pidgin instead lol
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sorry... can't recall...
<Edulix> AmyRose: I'll try
<AmyRose> eagles0513875: But Pidgin sucks! :P
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I personally use F6 + "gg:terms"
<eagles0513875> kopete is pissing me off right now though lol
<arash> Kopete is the best :p
<eagles0513875> not when it keeps crashing on ya
<AmyRose> Yeah, I have to agree with arash
<eagles0513875> its frustrating me just like my java class does at time
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> especially my java class right now since we r learning how to program shapes lol
<Jucato> eagles0513875: msn?
<AmyRose> Edulix: Yes, it is driconf
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i removed msn and yahoo i had on there
<eagles0513875> Jucato: i then added yahoo messenger and then it crashed on me again
<eagles0513875> im goign to try msn on its own
<Jucato> baaad
<eagles0513875> ?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ok cool, thx for the tip
<aurelije> i have installed kde-desktop from ubuntu, how to turn on compiz in kde, please?
<AmyRose> !compiz | aurelije
<ubot3> aurelije: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> Jucato: can u explain to me why msn is working fine
<AmyRose> !u | eagles0513875
<ubot3> eagles0513875: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<AmyRose> :P
<Jucato> eagles0513875: no I can't sorry...
<eagles0513875> jucato i need yahoo access as well
<eagles0513875> now let me try aim
<AmyRose> eagles0513875: Yahoo works fine for me
<Jucato> BluesKaj: the added advantage of that method is that you don't have to switch the search bar to get to other search engines, you can use wp: for Wikipedia, dict: for Meriam Webster, etc
<eagles0513875> and that what crashes it for me
<ubuntu_> hi i am on kubuntu live cd but cannot acsess compiz can someone please help me
<BluesKaj> righton Jucato :)
<ubuntu_> also i am using a nvidia card
<Jucato> !compiz | ubuntu_
<ubot3> ubuntu_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: you need to install compiz.
<Dr_Willis> Faq #1 :)
<Jucato> indeed :)
<Dr_Willis> and yes. there are often a lot of little issues with compiz.
<arash> ubuntu_ just wondering, why would someone want compiz on the Live-CD?
<WaltzingAlong> but it comes with ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> but i am using kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> WaltzingAlong  it has some issues with KDE.
<WaltzingAlong> yes they are the same but different
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_Willis: but of course
<Dr_Willis> it can work. and work decently well.. but  when kde4 comes out compiz wont be needed with kde. :) i hear.
<arash> KDE4 has many effects?, well, I know I didn't like he screenshots too much. BUt it might be because it's the beta
<AmyRose> Dr_Willis: It has issues with KDE?
<Jucato> arash: it has effects. not all the same as Compiz. some are even better
<Dr_Willis> AmyRose compiz has issues with everything... :)
<ubuntu_> i just went to install it and it couldnt run is this because im on live cd
<Dr_Willis> just some of them are really annoying.
<Jucato> AmyRose: Compiz has issues with integrating well into KDE,specially kicker and virtual desktops
<ubuntu_> it couldnt find it in E which i think is cd driver
<AmyRose> Dr_Willis: Well, yeah, I disabled Compiz so I could play some games...
<Dr_Willis> Troubleshooting 101 now. Step #1  - disable compiz see if the problem still exists...
<AmyRose> You know, the games Linux doesn't have (but really does)
<AmyRose> lol
<Dragnslcr> It'll be interesting to see how KDE4's compositing compares to Compiz
<ubuntu_> i have sabayon installe and im not sure if i should use kubuntu
<ubuntu_> thats y i wanted to see if i could use compiz on live cd
<Dragnslcr> And if games will crash X like they do with Compiz
<ubuntu_> is gnome much better the kde
<Jucato> ubuntu_: Compiz isn't installed by default on the Live CD
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_ the live cd's do not include the nvidia drivers by default. so  its proberlynot useable from the livecd
 * Jucato sighs...
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- it is if you like Gnome better
<Dr_Willis> jwm - the ultimate window manager. :)
<ubuntu_> coz i have both versions right here of ubuntu 7.10 and kubuntu 7.10 that i wanna install which should i do
<ubuntu_> please someone help i cant decide
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu_- Gnome and KDE are different. It's pretty much entirely personal preference
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: Kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_ you can easiallyinstall ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop package to get kde.
<ubuntu_> can u do the same on kubuntu and do gnome
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: yes
<arash> yes u can.
<Dragnslcr> I just got a Dell system, and when I first booted it into Gnome, I thought it looked kinda like a Mac
<ubuntu_> well in the end it doesnt matter onli thing if i install compiz will i need the kicker update
<ubuntu_> for kde
<Dr_Willis> or xubuntu-desktop. :) or mythbuntu, or....
<ChrisAshton84> hi, first time user of any ubuntu flavor, anyone able to help me w/ nvidia?  i finally got the module to load but X still dies with it
<Dr_Willis> ive not heard of any kicker-update
<AmyRose> ChrisAshton84: Did you try using the restricted driver manager?
<ubuntu_> on sabayon there was kicker update required
<ubuntu_> so this does not apply to kubuntu with nvida driver
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_ sabayon is about as far from Ubuntu as a disrto can get.
<Dragnslcr> ChrisAshton84- you can check /var/log/X.org.log for the reason that X is dying
<ubuntu_> haha fair enuf
<ubuntu_> will compiz be exatly the same on kubuntu then sabayon will der be a difference
<ChrisAshton84> AmyRose: restricted-manager-core and restricted-manager-kde are installed along w/ the linux-restricted-modules
<arash> ubuntu_ in case you got the both live CDs, why can't you just run both and then decide ;)
<AmyRose> ChrisAshton84: But did you actually USE that to install the nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_ proberly very similer. No idwa what tweaks sybayon may of done.
<ChrisAshton84> Dragnslcr: done that, the error is at http://pastebin.com/m50b2d955
<ubuntu_> i did and think kde is the way to go i just dont wont the kicker to freeze after a compiz install and runnin with nvidia drivers
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_ never heard of that problem here.
<ChrisAshton84> AmyRose: I did the whole nvidia-glx-config enable, and know how to edit xorg.conf by hand, it all looked right
<ChrisAshton84> AmyRose: I'm not sure what the restricted manager stuff gives me
<arash> quite creative of the KDE4 guys, when a application crashes: http://fbsd.za.net/other/uploads/uploads/kde4.jpg
<Dragnslcr> ChrisAshton84- what nVidia card do you have?
<ChrisAshton84> when I first booted there was a prompt to install the nvidia drivers, I used that
<ChrisAshton84> Dragnslcr: 6800 GT
<Dr_Willis> Hiku Error Messages?  :) Oh wait that was the BeOS
<AmyRose> ChrisAshton84: Yeah, you should be going to System Settings and then to the Restricted Drivers manager. It does all this for you
<alocke> 1
<ChrisAshton84> AmyRose: last time I'd checked that it was enabled, this time it wasn't, I'll try it now
<ChrisAshton84> do I need to do anything after checking that besides restart X?
<ChrisAshton84> ok, looks like it did more to xorg.conf than the previous times, hope this works
<the-erm> I have a problem with lirc https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/123557 seems to be the problem, but I have no clue how to fix it :)
<ubot3> Malone bug 123557 in lirc "lirc with livedrive on audigy2 zs" [Undecided,Fix released]
<the-erm> It sounds like  the line with  post-install fixed it.
<ubuntu> hi how do i create a swap space and should i do it or forget about it im installin kubuntu over sbayon partion ext3
<the-erm> ubuntu you need to have a swap space.
<ubuntu> how do i do it
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- it's pretty much always a good idea to create a swap partition
<oxywolf> Hi!
<Jucato> ubuntu: you could use the same swap partition that you have in sabayon.
<Jucato> (if you have one)
<oxywolf> ??
<ubuntu> how can i create it because i have a 320gig that is partition into to one 100gig and the other 200gig but i dont wanna touch 200 gig at all its onli data and cannot be formatted i didnt have a swap partion in sabayon so how do i create one
<Tm_T> oxywolf: moi
<oxywolf> moi!
<the-erm> backup ...
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to create a swap partition by taking space out of one of the other partitions
<oxywolf> You must use someting disk ulity
<Dr_Willis> you could always make a swap file later also if wanted.
<the-erm> you gotta ask yourself ... is my data worth another hard drive.  Or would my life come crashing down without it.
<spawn57`> having swap space is necessary, imo
<Dr_Willis> I always put a little swap partition on all my hd's just in case. :)
<ubuntu> where is disk utiltity i onli wanan take some from the one that im gonna install kubuntu on not my 200gig partition
<ubuntu> 200 gig one cannot be touched at all
<Dr_Willis> gparted is good at resizing partitions
<ubuntu> im on the live cd
<ubuntu> if i dont do a swap partition what will happen
<Dr_Willis> gparted is on the live cd i do recall
<abcd> Hello, i have old machine with 1ghz PIII and 256 MB of RAM. Has anybody a clue how to speed up loading of pictures on machine like that. I have kubuntu and use gvenview. Is there any faster program than gwenview? Sorry for my english
<Dragnslcr> If gparted is already installed on the LiveCD, you can install it
<Dragnslcr> Er, if it isn't already installed
<spawn57`> swap lets' your system's performace degrade with grace, when your comp using too much memory it'll push unused programs to swap ..
<the-erm> I think qtparted is installed on the kubuntu live cd.
<ubuntu> so ur comp runs faster with swap space
<Dr_Willis> abcd use a very light weight window manager, and try some other image viewer tools perhaps.
<ubuntu> where can i find the qtparted
<Dr_Willis> abcd ram is your limiting factor  it seems
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- only if you use more memory than you have
<ubuntu> what do u mean use more memory then i have is that wen swap kicks in
<Dr_Willis> ive swap vs no swap arguments befor.. and normally they end up saying. "make a little swap partition" it wont hurt and can help big time.
<ubuntu> i have 2gb memory
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- if you have 2 GB of memory and never use all of it, swap probably won't be used at all
<ubuntu> i just wnan know how to make a swap partion in the 100 gig partion ill use some of that
<spawn57`> ubuntu: i have 1.5, but when i load up losta programs, swap gets used
<abcd> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dragnslcr> And hard disk space is so dirt cheap that there's no reason to set aside 2-4 GB for swap
<ubuntu> yer i would do that if i knew how lol
<Dragnslcr> Er, no reason not to
<ubuntu> im on step 4 of 6 in installation
<ubuntu> and its where its askin me for swap partition
<Dragnslcr> Man, I'm really having issues with negatives today
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- is there an option to take space from an existing partition?
<spawn57`> make a 512MB swap at least..
<ubuntu> no i have edit delte and undo
<ubuntu> in edit it jsut mount and they type of partion i put ext3
<ubuntu> is dat good
<ubuntu> and my media one is ntfs and thats not being touched at all
<eagles0513875> :)
<spawn57`> make another one more, and set it's type to swap
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: u wanting rw access to it
<ubuntu> i cant create a new one
<spawn57`> really?
<ubuntu> this is a bad situation just to create a swap partion from my 100 gig partion
<eagles0513875> arash: :)
<seriekrock> what was that package that fixed problems in kubuntu, like codecs and such?
<ubuntu> please someone how to create it im in last steps of installin and stuck lol
<eagles0513875> ubuntu: go back a few steps and manually edit the partition size and use it as swap
<ubuntu> when i go edit how can i have it as swap i cant instal on swap
<spawn57`> ubuntu: is this your first time installing ubuntu? or are you upgrading?
<ubuntu> first time
<_steve> I just managed to complete my Gutsy upgrade, but now have no sound. Kmix shows no mixers :(
<spawn57> really? how'd that ext3 parittion get there?
<ubuntu> from sabayon
<spawn57> _steve: any idea what soundcard you have?
<ubuntu> and i never created a swap with sabayon i didnt know how
<spawn57> ubuntu: what's sabayon ...?
<_steve> spawn57: it's on-board nvidia. worked fine in Feisty
<ubuntu> another type of linux
<spawn57> nvidia..dang what drivers does that one use again? ....
<Skulker> You know that you can create a swap file with mkswap
<spawn57> _steve: did you install linux-modules-restricted?
<kubuntunewbie> is there an advantage to using more then one linux environment? are there any good programs that will work on an environment that wont work on an other environment?
<_steve> spawn57: not sure
<spawn57> _steve: so you're killing sabayon? and installing ubuntu ontop?
<joerack> umm I'm starting to like this kde... hope it hasn't added bugs compared to gnome
<spawn57> _steve: check with adept =]
<_steve> spawn57: Sabayon must be someone else. I just upgrade Feisty to Gutsy
<spawn57> _steve: ..or if you know your way around cli, I can help youcheck with konsole..
<_steve> that's fine
<spawn57> ubuntu : so you're killing sabayon? and installing ubuntu ontop?
<ubuntu> yep
<_steve> spawn57: looks like I have older restricted modules 2.6.20, but 2.6.22 is in adept
<Dragnslcr> kubuntunewbie- you mean desktop environment (e.g. Gnome and KDE)?
<spawn57> _steve: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<kubuntunewbie> Dragnslcr: yes
<_steve> spawn57: correction, I have both installed
<poison--> !backup
<ubot3> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<_steve> spawn57: but not that one
<Dragnslcr> kubuntunewbie- I believe that all Gnome apps can run in KDE and all KDE apps can run in Gnome
<spawn57> ubuntu: kill the current ext3 partition, make a new ext3 and swap partition
<ninhobomba> hello im upgrading from feisty to gutsy.... but the upgrade tool seems to be frozen... what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> I mixx and match kde + gnome apps all the time
<ubuntu> how do i kill it and make to new partions
<kubuntunewbie> Dragnslcr: what about that one that starts with an X whats that all about?
<spawn57> _steve: check your crrent kernel version using uname -r
<Thonolan> !alsa
<ubot3> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_steve> spawn57: 2.6.22-14-386
<Dragnslcr> kubuntunewbie- you mean XFCE?
<spawn57> _steve:  you're just missing the restricted modules I think, install'em
<kubuntunewbie> Dragnslcr: yeah
<Dragnslcr> _steve- what kind of CPU do you have?
<joerack> eagles0513875: you still there? cos i might still have a problem with this disk
<joerack> or anybody...
<_steve> spawn57: should I remove the 2.6.20 one? do I need to do something to make it use the new one? I have an AMD X2
<Dragnslcr> kubuntunewbie- I've never used it, but I would guess that it can run Gnome and KDE apps
<ubuntu> how do i kill partition and make 2 new ones  one being swap
<spawn57> _steve: don't need to, hold on to'em for now
<ubuntu> would that be delete partiton
<spawn57> kill 2.6.17 though, it's a bit old now
<Skulker> ubuntu: With what tool?
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- parted/gparted/qtparted should be able to make a swap partition out of an existing one
<spawn57> ubuntu: yeap
<ubuntu> where do i find these programs
<ninhobomba> the distribution upgrade tool froze while installing what ive downloaded all night, what do i do?
<Dr_Willis> xfce is more closely linked to gnome. BUt it can run kde apps also.  theres no real reason  with any window manager running any other X apps. reguardless of what 'desktop' they are for.  There might be some littel issues. depending on the app.
<spawn57> Dragnslcr: the current ext3 partition he has is
<Dragnslcr> ubuntu- check Adept
<ubuntu> check what lol
<Dr_Willis> gparted should be in the menus somewhere.
<spawn57> Dragnslcr: the current ext3 partition he has is for another linux distro, he might as well delete it and create two new parittions
<_steve> spawn57: do I have to restart something to make sound work?
<Dr_Willis> or run it from the shell with 'sudo gparted'
<waltercool> hallo
<spawn57> _steve: naw, you just have to load the right drivers, using modprobe <driver name>
<spawn57> _steve: I'm not sure what driver you need though, I haven't worked with nvidia's onboard sound =\
<Dr_Willis> If installing Over a existing linux install. which you dont want to keep..  id just delete the linux partition and leave a section of the HD 'unallocated' and let the installer auto parition the hd as it wants
<waltercool> in live cd, i tried to update kdelibs (new) and i cant use kopete, why this can happen?
<spawn57> Dr_Willis: exactly what i'm telling him to do =]
<ubuntu> but i have 2 partitons one 100gig and 1 200gig the 200gig cannot be touched so i want to take a section of the 100gig to swap
<Skulker> waltercool: /usr/sbin/fdisk -l <hdaname> will show partitions
<spawn57> _steve: which nforce board do you have 2,3,4 ?...
<waltercool> ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu you want to keep that other data thats on the 100gb  partition?
<waltercool> Skulker: My problem is with kopete
<jan__> I need a programm to mount an iso image
<ubuntu> no the data thatson 200gig i dont care bout data on 100gig
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubot3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ninhobomba> should i quit the distribution upgrade if its frozen?
<spawn57> ubuntu, create a linux parittion first, and select the check box that says "fill up mamxium space available" or something like that, then create a swap partition of 512M
<_steve> spawn57: nforce 4 I think
<ubuntu> yer but where do i click create swap partition
<Skulker> walterkool: My bad
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu then just  delete the 100gb partition,  so its unallocated.. start the installer  - let it make the partition layout/install to the unallocated space.
<Dr_Willis> it will make a / and a swap partition by default
<waltercool> Skulker: U know how fix kopete?? dont try to login
<spawn57> ubuntu, as you normally would create an ext3 pratition,  ..just under 'type' select swap
<ubuntu> but how do i do that with it not touchin my 200gig driver at all
<ubuntu> under whre type selct swap
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu if you delete the 100gb PARTITION - it wont be touching the 200gb partition
<ubuntu> so i click delete and it comes up unallocated space
<spawn57> yes
<ubuntu> then i go create and it goes ext3 and no swap
<spawn57> delete the 100GB parittion only
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu the Installer can make the partitions - you dont need to make them beforhand
<spawn57> yeah, make another one after that, 512MB and change the type to swap,
<Dr_Willis> Just free up somd disk space thats unallocated
<Dr_Willis> Or ya can make a 512mb swap, and a 2nd partition ebforhand.
<ubuntu> i got a 2 gig swap do i put it as primary or logical and wat mount do i sleect
<ubuntu> also location for new partion beginin or end
<Dr_Willis> you proberly dont need 2gb of swap.  when in doubt make them primary
<ubuntu> what about mount point my other one is /
<joerack> can anybody explain me why every .deb i try to install it refuses closing the window?
<Dr_Willis> swap dsent have a mount point
<ubuntu> oh okai so leave it blank
<Dr_Willis> joerack install them from the shell?
<ubuntu> do i put swap at beginin or at the end
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu all you really need to do is leave the 100gb part of the HD unallocated. the installer can auto create the / and swap partitions.
<ubuntu> does the swap drive need to be formatted
<Dr_Willis> it dosent matter ubuntu the installer will find it. and can format it
<ubuntu> i got it now swap and normaller
<ubuntu> ill clickt he box to swap but do i put it at the beginin or better to put it at then end
<ubuntu> ill format both of them no drama
<joerack> Dr_Willis: from console?
<ubuntu> just wanna know beginin or end
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu the installer will want to format them befor it starts installing anyway
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu flip a coin. it dosent matter. :) i put mine at the end.
<Dr_Willis> You are doing a lot of busy work for no gain.
<spawn57> usually end is better I think
<Dr_Willis> joerack sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Dr_Willis> Best is on a different hard drive. :)
<joerack> Dr_Willis: i know how that works. but I'm asking why gui deb installer is bugged
<Dr_Willis> joerack  you READ the error messages that it spits out - if any
<joerack> so much for kde user friendlyiness
<joerack> ok
<trpr_> ...
<spawn57> heh
<Dr_Willis> joerack   you are overriding the use of 'adept' by downloading .deb files manually - THATS the 'problem' thats not how a user-friendly-user - would do things
<Dr_Willis> dont download .debs use the package manager tools.
<Dr_Willis> is the 'keeping things friendly answer'
<spawn57> Dr_Willis: I had to use debs a few times =|
<Dr_Willis> If the user decides to totally trash the system that makes Linux user UNfriendly?
<Dr_Willis> spawn57 and i always use the SHELL to instll them :)
<stamen> can anybody give me the xine.config file for kaffeine
<stamen> because I delete it by mistake
<joerack> Dr_Willis: no offence, but an ex-windows user will always try to find the easier route
<spawn57> Dr_Willis: had to install it for the kdelibs bug that messes up kopete =(
<Dr_Willis> joerack the easy route IS to fire up 'adept' and search/click install.
<Dr_Willis> spawn57 not seen that one yet.
<Dr_Willis> joerack what are you isntlling anyway?
<spawn57> Dr_Willis: crashes when trying to use msn messenger
<joerack> you'll laugh if I tell you
<joerack> Envy.
<biovore> oO
<spawn57> whats' envy?
<trpr> i think thats the script that makes you envy people who havn't run it
<joerack> driver auto installerfor lazy peeps
<Dr_Willis> if you are wanting to use envy - you better get experienced with the shell, and troubleshooting your system
<trpr> someone hit the bot ;)
<spawn57> trpr: hehehe
<toby> spawn: An nvidia configurator
<Dr_Willis> envy can break things very badly. :)
<spawn57> ah ...
<Thonolan> which command i need to show me which hw file my soundcard use ?
<Dr_Willis> i seem tobe the only one that 'restricted-manager' tool works for flawlessly? :)
<spawn57> Thonolan: as in drivers? /proc/asound
<spawn57> and it's a whole dir full of stuff =D
<_steve> spawn57: I needed to install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-386 and use modprobe snd-hda-intel. Got sound! Thanx muchly
<spawn57> _steve: glad to help =]
<PolitikerNEU> I got a problem: Hibernate works under kubuntu 7.10 but suspend does not. Is there anything I can try to make it work?
<Ciccio> hi
<poison--> llo peeps
<Ciccio> I got a problem, I did an upgrade from feisty to gutsy...
<Ciccio> I used kde...
<Ciccio> now I got my new kde... but with a lot of icons missing
<Ciccio> as if icon themes are not complete...
<eagles0513875> joerack: im back
<Ciccio> for example knetworkmanager... is missing its own icon and I see in tray default icon (a white sheet), same for adept-notifier or some other apps...
<Dr_Willis> Ciccio try a new user - seeif it affects them also
<Ciccio> did
<Ciccio> nothing
<Dr_Willis> if it dosent. it may be your .kde settings
<patricio> hm, adept crashes here with gutsy :I
<Ciccio> same behaviour...
<waltercool> kopete crash here too
<Dr_Willis> Ciccio odd. theres severalother kde icon themes you could try installing. It may kick somthing in the head.
<Thonolan> spawn57: i need to find out which file i put into arts to use my own soundcard
<Ciccio> did...
<Ciccio> ;)
<spawn57> which...file..?
<Ciccio> I don't know If the same icons are missing...
<angelo> hi there is someone that have cut and paste problems whit kubuntu gutsy?
<Ciccio> or better.... now I can think about... If i create a new user
<Ciccio> I've got no icons at all!
<spawn57> Thonolan: you mean you're not using alsa?
<Ciccio> until I choose some icon theme...
<Ciccio> so maybe default icons are missing?!
<Thonolan> spawn57: for example before i try to update to gutsy i use this under arts : plughw:1
<Dr_Willis> angelo cut/pasteing of files or text snippits?
<Ciccio> in which kde deb package I can find them? (to check if it's installed)
<angelo> when a cut a file it make copy
<trpr> try kde-icons-crystal
<Dr_Willis> angelo thats a bug in Dolphin i do belive
<spawn57> Thonolan: oh, I dunno about that =|
<Ciccio> trpr: is the one I'm using... I get some of the crystal icons....
<Thonolan> spawn57: so I had sound and i use alsa
<trpr> i just noticed its not installed on my system though, and i'm not experiencing icon issues
<Ciccio> but other ar missing....
<Dr_Willis> angelo ive heard several people mention the issue when using Dolphin and cut/pasteing to/from the desktop/dirs
<trpr> hrm :\
<Ciccio> for example
<Thonolan> spawn57: np
<Ciccio> adept
<Ciccio> is completely iconless now
<Ciccio> application and menu toolbar...
<angelo> ok thanks dr_willis
<tharun> hi, can someone tell me how I can switch over to the new ATI drivers and use AIGLX for compiz instead of XGL?
<_steve> just noticed another Gutsy issue. It's only using one of my CPU cores on my AMD X2 :(
<arash> _steve, I wouldn't be surpirsed if mine does too (on 7.04), how did you find out its only using one?
<trpr> Ciccio: check /usr/share/icons/Crystal .. its filled with directories full of icons? dpkg -L <pkg> is telling me that's where the files should be
<Ciccio> yes it is
<Ciccio> but, for example...
<_steve> arash: I run distributed.net and top showed only one running rather than two
<Ciccio> adept package put its icons in
<Ciccio>  /usr/share/icons/hicolor...
<Ciccio> it seems as kde don't check also "default" apps icon folders...
<Ciccio> *doesn't
<paolo> :)
<tharun_> hi, can someone tell me how I can switch over to the new ATI drivers and use AIGLX for compiz instead of XGL?
<trpr> Ciccio: you also have hicolor-icon-theme installed? dpkg informs me its the default fallback theme. i dunno exactly what is going on :
<paolo> bye
<Ciccio> exacly trpr
<Qrawl> !mysql
<ubot3> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Ciccio> is the default icon theme
<Ciccio> for example
<Ciccio> for apps that have got icons not "themed" by other themes, kde should find icons in that folder
<eagles0513875> arash: time for the moment of truth to see if the update worked brb need to restart
<Ciccio> and I've installed such theme of course... but it's as kde doesn't check icons there...
<hellhound666> i am having trouble getting xbindkeys to autostart.  I have tried creating a symbolic link, a bash script, and copying the program all to the Autostart kde folder.  I do not have anything else in the folder, but for some reason it will not start unless I manually go the folder and double click on the link/script/program
<neighborlee> good morn..I followed docs in kde HELP from MENU to    get dvd playback of encripted disks to work but im getting the following error: sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found ..known issue ?
<maverick_> Does anyone know where should i put my script if i want to execute just by typing command from anywhere?! i know i should put it in /usr/local/bin......i am asking where if i want it to be execlusive for my uuser
<maverick_> ?
<neighborlee> maverick_: /home/myuser
<sacater> how do i install kde themes?
<maverick_> neighborlee: u mean i should just put it in ~/ and i would be able to call it from anywhere ??
<stdin> maverick_: ~/bin
<sacater> like this one http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/RessMonitor?content=68541&PHPSESSID=9dee86813bb75ce78e35244958b962a4
<maverick_> stdin: thnx
<maverick_> neighborlee: thnx
<sacater> !themes
<tharun_> !aiglx
<ubot3> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ubot3> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<sacater> !changethemes
<ubot3> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Qrawl> should I use this on Kubuntu:   sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Qrawl> or is that only for Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> wow
<stdin> Qrawl: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same except for the desktop environment, commands will work on both
<eagles0513875> i didnt even know they added a thing to automatically configure the restriced stuff
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0beta3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Wanna help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Qrawl> stdin, ty
<neighborlee> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<hellhound666> sacater: the RessMonitor theme you linked is for a program call Karamba (see "Type" listing)  You will need this program
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> arash: hey
<arash> eagles0513875: hi
<eagles0513875> arash: :)
<tharun_> !aiglx
<ubot3> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<snikker> with compiz enabled i'ge got 8 virtual desktop in the kicker. how can i fix this?
<tharun> !xgl
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Skylan> hi to all.
<Skylan> can anyone say me, kubuntu supports udma66 controllers?
<stdin> snikker: remove the pager applet, or disable compiz. there is no "fix"
<eagles0513875> arash: need to restart my comp again lol
<hellhound666> snikker: you need to adjust the horizontal & vertical virtual sizes in the General ->Desktop Size
<arash> eagles0513875: tbh, I dont know even what you were doing in the first place
<snikker> stdin: oh, ok thanks
<snikker> hellhound666: ok, now i try
<eagles0513875> arash:  for me the it brrought up a thing to ask me if i wanted to enable ay restricted drivers so i enabled my video card and wifi
<eagles0513875> arash: brb
<Skylan> may be my computer with udma66 so old, that not runs kubuntu...
<vanush__> how can i watch stage6 videos
<pauljw> snikker: go into configure desktop; multiple-desktops and make sure you only have one desktop selected.  your desktop is now a 4 sided cube and will increase in multiple of 4 even though they will be repeats of the original because you can only have one cube.
<trpr> Skylan: depends on the chipset, but unless you have something funky, that's supported
<stdin> !codecs | vanush__
<ubot3> vanush__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pauljw> snikker: at least that was the way that beryl worked, i don't use compiz-fusion so i don't know for certain that they are the same.
<Qrawl> why is compiz default in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> because with kde4 - it wont be needed.. and compiz is flakey
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Qrawl> oh really .  is KDE4 that good
<trpr> it aims to be :)
<viktor_> hi i have just installed kubuntu and need to get compiz running could someone guide me through this
<Dr_Willis> im  often thinking  they shouldent  of included compiz in ubuntu - given the # of questions i see people have with it.
<stdin> !compiz | viktor_
<ubot3> viktor_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Skylan> trpr:i have Promise Ultra 66, kubuntu install recognize it, but don't operate correctly
<eagles0513875> arash: hey
<BluesKaj> no one "needs" compiz  :>)
<Qrawl> Dr_Willis, In Ubuntu, is it on by default
<pauljw> Dr_Willis: i agree, flakey eye candy...  :)
<Qrawl> yes but it impresses potential Windows converts
<stdin> Qrawl: it's only on by default in ubuntu with certain hardware/drivers, not for all
<Qrawl> oh
<eagles0513875> Qrawl: what does
<origaman> I need compiz.
<Qrawl> Compiz
<eagles0513875> oh
<Dr_Willis> 'need' compiz.. heh heh.. yea.. :)
 * biovore hates compiz..
<BluesKaj> Qrawl, the problem is it's so graphics card dependent
<origaman> It's not only about eye candy.
<Dr_Willis> it has some neat features.. which are overshadowed by the lame eyecandy
<hellhound666> i am having trouble getting xbindkeys to autostart.  I have tried creating a symbolic link, a bash script, and copying the program all to the Autostart kde folder.  I do not have anything else in the folder, but for some reason it will not start unless I manually go the folder and double click on the link/script/program
<Dr_Willis> i do like the inverse/zoom features
<origaman> I really love the input enabled zoom and the scale plugins
<snikker> pauljw: it work. thanks!
<pauljw> yw
<Qrawl> wow, installing LAMP is too easy now.   sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Qrawl> done
<origaman> And, yeah the negation feature ;-)
<Ciccio> uhm
<Ciccio> I'm missing env.d dir in /etc... maybe something connected to this?
<Dr_Willis> i dont have an env.d either
<Ciccio> uhm
<Ciccio> not anymore used?
<Dr_Willis> aparently not. :)
<Ciccio> damn...
<Ciccio> this will drive me crazy
<SpoZen> need some help with cups here, why does every Parallel Port #1 say (canon) or (epson)?
<awag> #compiz
<Dr_Willis> you use those i think IF you have a epson.cannon printer. its a special port just for those 2
<awag> oops
<Dr_Willis> SpoZen there should be a different parrallel port for the other printer if you got one.
<awag> where is a good place to get help with compiz?
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> lol seems like everyone wants compiz lol
<SpoZen> i have an HP printer
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> that was so much easier this time to get my open gl to work
<free1> stop
<Dr_Willis> SpoZen under gutsy i just plug in my printer and the darn thing poped up a dialig and  let me set it up. :) it was amazing.
<Dr_Willis> That was usb however
<Dr_Willis> I got a Parallel port -> usb adaptor that is darn handy for those older printers
<SpoZen> yea
<free1> yeah, I liked kde a lot... but nothing worked
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: same with me and my video card it and wifi
<free1> ... not the cd burner
<free1> nor the sound
<free1> or headphones
<SpoZen> my sound doesnt wor either
<Dr_Willis> sound is not technicially a 'kde' issue
<SpoZen> but its a driver issue
<neighborlee> my sound worked fine..YMMV
<free1> but it works fine while running gnome
<free1> so ymmv for gnome
<free1> but kde looks and feels better
<eagles0513875> arash: hey guess what
<neighborlee> ymmv ;)
<free1> even the email was a bit screwy
<neighborlee> free1: what is your hardware
<free1> the card is..
<free1> hda ati sb
<free1> with a chipset of Realtek alc861-vd
<free1> I tried diffeerent settings in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base... to no avail
<sonic> SpoZen: have you messed around with Kmix?
<Qrawl> thats odd.  I did  sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin , and it installed, but where is it?  it's not in  /var/www
<sonic> SpoZen: I have had problems with the default audio channel and had to change mine before in kde
<Dr_Willis> thers some sound cards/chipsets that have no Linux drivers at all. :( or they got bugs that make them not work at this time. which sucks
<sonic> SpoZen: for some reason I always have change the main volume channel to "analog front"
<Anacrusis> What could this mean? error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1: invalid ELF header
<Dr_Willis> On my old audigy card i always had to enable the digital out.
<Qrawl> shouldnt phpmyadmin be in  /var/www ?
<hellhound666> what is the equivalent to "ipconfig -release" / "ipconfig -renew" in linux?
<free1> I must concur with the good doctor... however,
<free1> since I had no problems with fiesty or gutsy under gnome...
<free1> and everything went to pot with kubuntu
<free1> I feel like I must be missing something.
<awag> is there a !seen script on the bot in this channel?
<eagles0513875> what does it men when u try to play a stream in amarok no sutible demux plug
<sonic> free1: read what I said to SpoZen,  Ive had issues with kmix and had to mess with the channels before to find the right one for my volume
<eagles0513875> !wine
<ubot3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sonic> if it works in gnome I dont see why it wouldnt work with kde, since the drivers are independant of the DE
<free1> thank you sonic
<eagles0513875> arash: could u help me out dude
<sonic> free1: its a long shot, but it has to be a kde setting
<zigonick> where can i get a fresh copy of .bashrc ?
<sonic> if it works in gnome that is. do you have gnome installed alongside kde in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> zigonick could check the /etc/skel directory
<free1> yes, I do have gnome installed as well
<free1> actually...
<sonic> ok, so the kubuntu isnt a fresh install, just added from repository. and sound works in gnome.  theres gotta be a way to get to the bottom of this
<free1> true story...
<free1> I had gnome only
<free1> than I went to the install fest at my loco and also put the new gutsy kubuntu
<free1> than there was no sound
<free1> I did a fresh install of only ubuntu-gutsy...
<free1> the speakers have no sound... but the headphones do.
<kubuntunewbie> free1: that doesnt sound good
<free1> I believe you; there has to be a way to get to the bottom of this
<free1> k-newbie,
<Dr_Willis> that sounds like the mixer needs to be twiddled with.
<free1> no headphones would be infinitely worse ;)
<Dr_Willis> some soundcards have 'software' programable jacks also.
<kubuntunewbie> free1: have you tried pluging your speakers into the headphone jack?!?!
<kubuntunewbie> free1: maybe the speakers arent working
<free1> I meant that the laptop speakers do not work
<sonic> free1: ok, so do the speakers work in gnome? and you have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages installed?
<kubuntunewbie> free1: ahh its a lappy
<free1> sonic,
<kubuntunewbie> free1: i had the same prob and i just messed with kmix and it worked
<free1> the speakers worked in dapper
<TameLion> Hi all
<free1> it's a dual boot, and they work under the evil empire's OS
<eagles0513875> i have a problem guys i installed gcj but for some reason a shortcut doesnt show up in any catagory in the k menu
<free1> I tried, what I thought, was everything messing with kmix
<free1> actually, sonic,
<kubuntunewbie> free1: by default in 7.10 the PCM is set at 0, and i had to put mine up to get sound on lapp speakers
<kubuntunewbie> free what is evil empire's OS?
<sonic> kubuntunewbie: ive have to mess with kmix *everytime* ive installed or upgraded.  Hoping kde4 new sound backend will some this
<free1> Vista
<Dr_Willis> i normally install the other alsa mixers' they seem a bit more advanced/tweakabel then kmix
<Dr_Willis> !find mixer
<ubot3> Found: alsamixergui, asmixer, aumix, aumix-gtk, gnome-alsamixer (and 11 others)
<eagles0513875> kubuntunewbie: i didnt have to adjust the pcm on mine
<Dr_Willis> Yea. alsamixer   and the others. :) i normally use
<kubuntunewbie> eagles0513875: i duno, it did it for me like 10 times
<eagles0513875> kubuntunewbie: did u do a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> !info gcj
<ubot3> gcj: The GNU Java compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.1-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 48 kB
<patricc> since updating to gutsy gibbon, I can't play avi files. What codecs do I need? has this a connection to the "fobidden word" libdvdcss?
<sonic> I always have to change my main to analog front...
<kubuntunewbie> eagles0513875: yes, but sometimes when i boot up it sets to 0 again, kinda annoying i duno
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall ever seeing an icon for the compilers.  or other command line tools.
<eagles0513875> ok dose gcj have an ide
<Dr_Willis> patricc codec you needs depends on the avi file. :)
<Dr_Willis> Theres a kubuntu-restricted-somthing package that has most of them.
<Dr_Willis> !find restricted
<ubot3> Found: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-powerpc, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-powerpc-smp, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-powerpc64-smp, linux-restricted-modules-common, linux-restricted-modules-powerpc (and 8 others)
<Dr_Willis> !find kubuntu-restricted
<ubot3> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<patricc> Dr_Willis: sure. Well it's always the same, the videos are not played at all, but the scroll bar is moving very fast to the end
<viktor_> comp froze had to restart x
<Dr_Willis> Install that kubuntu-restricted-extras for a start
<viktor_> compiz isnt runnin now
<viktor_> i want it to run on start up
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: why is it in amarok it keeps saying no demux plugin found for me
<patricc> Thanks Dr_Willis
<eagles0513875> im downloading pkgs that i need and every time at the end it keeps saying ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<eagles0513875> !search java ide
<ubot3> Found: etiquette, binarydriver, alternatives, keyboard, samba, picard, gtk, terminal, packagingguide, smartphone
<eagles0513875> !etiquette
<ubot3> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> !search ide
<eagles0513875> !ide
<ubot3> Factoid ide not found
<patricc> Dr_Willis: the restricted package did the trick, thanks a lot
<hellhound666> i am having trouble getting xbindkeys to autostart.  I have tried creating a symbolic link, a bash script, and copying the program all to the Autostart kde folder.  I do not have anything else in the folder, but for some reason it will not start unless I manually go the folder and double click on the link/script/program
<dthacker> I've just done a fresh install of gutsy on my laptop, and it does not recognize the hardwired ethernet port.  How can I get it to see that port to pull security updates?
<ksivaji> !wacoms
<ubot3> Factoid wacoms not found
<^Costeno^> ESPAÑOL?
<ksivaji> !wacom
<ubot3> Factoid wacom not found
<dthacker> !es | ^Costeno^
<ubot3> ^Costeno^: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<^Costeno^> thanks
<AmyRose> I'm trying to do an assignment for a computer class in OpenOffice.org and need some help. It's asking me to make my spreadsheet cell width 80, and the directions were written for Excel. Does anyone here know how to translate that into a real-world measurement like inches or mm?
<neighborlee> Im a bit dissapointed how convulted this whole 'how to playack encripted dvd' thing seems to be..I get that its 'illegal' in most areas but EU ( go THEM <G> ), but really this is a sad deal...a 'windows friendly' friend could n ot figure it out and asked for my help..Im embarrased to tell her just how  convulted the process really is ;)
 * AmyRose hates Excel...
<neighborlee> maybe lin/freespire is right about just paying and getting over with it already I dont know ;)).....patents are such lovely ecnomic stimulators aren't they ;)
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis :D
<ksivaji> my system often hangs after upgrading to gutsy ,Xorg.log says "Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom  No such file or directory"
<dthacker> never mind, I had to put in a static address,  I suspect DHCP problems on this network
<lovre> how do i make k3b burn mp3 under kubuntu??
<lovre> !burn
<ubot3> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<lovre> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dthacker> lovre: you should be able to drag and drop the mp3 files.
<ksivaji> even system setting also not working http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdeerrorjr4.png
<lovre> it cannot burn mp3, no support, i read somewhere i need to install a plugin but cant find it
<flash> anyone here?
<frank23> lovre: i think kubuntu-restricted-extras package has the k3b mp3 support
<dthacker> ksivaji: I have no idea.
<Qrawl> VirtualBox with seamless mode works great
<ksivaji> dthacker because of my vga card S3 Unichrome
<dthacker> argh, dog wants out. afd
<dthacker> afk
<eagles0513875> this suxs im having trouble playing audio streams on amarok
<ksivaji> !wacom-tools
<ubot3> wacom-tools: utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 228 kB
<flash> hi, how to install from a tar.bz2 file?
<Minataku> !baddevice
<ubot3> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<eagles0513875> flash: first of all u have to un tar it
<flash> what is the command that i have to run
<ksivaji> flash first untar that
<eagles0513875> flash: its just like in winblows uright click on it and it should have a command to untar
<eagles0513875> or extract the tar file
<flash> tar zxvf ** ??
<ksivaji> flash do right click on that file->Extract here
<eagles0513875> i dont know
<dthacker> i lost the little icon that shows me my broadcom wireless needs drivers, how do I get that back to load them?
<eagles0513875> dthacker: restart x
<eagles0513875> other than that i dont know how else to get it back
<dthacker> eagles0513875: let's give it a shot
<eagles0513875> dthacker: alright
 * dthacker thinks rude thoughts about the new login screen
<Dr_Willis> i always install the same kdm theme - so it loooks the same to me. :) heh
<eagles0513875> dthacker: did that work
<bruno> hi
<eagles0513875> what do these mean
<eagles0513875> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<eagles0513875> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<proenca> koxi
<bruno> how can I get kde4?
<Dr_Willis> just informational messages Eagle_101
<dthacker> eagles0513875: yes, now it's asking for the firmware location.  Is that on the CD?
<Dr_Willis> oops eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> dthacker: i picked the 2nd one
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what
<fred_84> hi all, i have an issue that it seems it related to kubuntu gutsy. I am tryng to compile KDEBASE from SVN for KDE4 but i have this issue:
<fred_84> /opt/kde4/lib/libnepomuk.so: undefined reference to `Soprano::DummyModel::DummyModel()'
<fred_84> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<fred_84> Linking CXX executable keditbookmarks
<fred_84> make[2]: *** [apps/dolphin/src/dolphin] Error 1
<fred_84> make[1]: *** [apps/dolphin/src/CMakeFiles/dolphin.dir/all] Error 2
<eagles0513875> !pastebin |fred_84
<ubot3> fred_84: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875 the ldconfig is how the system keeps track of system libraies. I dosent run ldconfig after each package. It does it after all the installs are done. makes it mor eefficneit
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: so everything is fine
<Minataku> Dr_Willis
<Minataku> :3
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875 its just informational messages
<Dr_Willis> hay Minataku
<Minataku> Got a tracking number for me?
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: what do i have to download to get amarok to stop saying no sutible demux plugin
<Dr_Willis> I got the stuff packed up and in the van ane even went to the postoffice.. and they were closed...
<Dr_Willis> !find kubuntu-restricted
<ubot3> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875 that kubuntu-restircted-extras package for a start
<eagles0513875> doc is that for me
<Minataku> I thought you were going to a UPS store
<Minataku> Either way, when you get a chance :3
<eagles0513875> ok i downloaded amarok extra codecs
<Dr_Willis> Minataku yea - they were closed at 3:00 -  due to some guys in HERE keeping me  helping them too long. :)
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bruno> !find kde4
<ubot3> Found: kde4-style-qtcurve, kde4accessibility, kde4accessibility-data, kde4addons, kde4addons-data (and 34 others)
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if the kubuntu Faq has been updated for gutsy yet
<Minataku> Haha
<Minataku> I asked first, they can wait
<Minataku> XD
<bruno> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> !libxine extra codecs
<ubot3> eagles0513875: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> doc is the libxine extra codecs pkg still around in gutsy
<dthacker> yeesh, saving network settings is taking awhile
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: that still didnt work
<Dr_Willis> I would say check the kubuntu faq guide - it used to state the exact package that needed to be installed
<imbrandon> eagles0513875, its renamed to libxine1-* , split out into diffrent codecs, you probably are looking for libxine1-ffmpeg
<eagles0513875> imbrandon: ty
<Dr_Willis> I just take a shotgun approach and isntgall about everything. :)
<eagles0513875> i already have it installed and in amarok with the streams keeps saying no demux plugin
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ive tried that and ive broken stuff lol
<dthacker> ha, i killed system settings.
<eagles0513875> dthacker: were u able to get that stuff setup
<dthacker> nope
<dthacker> argh, reboot time
<eagles0513875> good luck
<eagles0513875> this is really pissing me off
<dthacker> I don't expect it to work.  It's more of an academic excersise
<eagles0513875> oh lol
<eagles0513875> im dying to test out my wifi on monday at school lol
<ksivaji> Dr_Willis     dthacker   eagles0513875  please help me my system often hangs it seems no 3D support  http://pastebin.com/f52c09668
<dthacker> ksivaji: I do not know how to help you, sorry
<Dr_Willis> ksivaji and whats your video card?
<ksivaji> Dr_Willis
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<ksivaji> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<eagles0513875> im so proud of myself
<eagles0513875> lol
<ksivaji> i have opechrome installed already
<eagles0513875> did a sucessful upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me with my internet being slow when i have fast internet
<ksivaji> eagles0513875 ya no problem with upgrade
 * dthacker hands eagles0513875 a congratulatory beverage of choice
<ksivaji> AT0M1CB0MB3R dont use konqueror for browsing
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ksivaji: i use mozilla
<ksivaji> AT0M1CB0MB3R have you tried bandwidth test
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ksivaji: ill try one
<eagles0513875> lol
<ksivaji> Dr_Willis any idea
<ksivaji> are you mad
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ksivaji: http://www.speedtest.net/result/196560166.png
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i usually have faster download spped
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> speed
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure that a S3 has much 3d support even under windows. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> like 10000
<Dr_Willis> brb
<princeodd> hello, ive got a toshiba tecra laptap, trying to install kubuntu Feisty Fawn.  during install the partition screen is empty during maunal setup.  i have an empty partition (8.5 gig), should it be formatted in a specific way?
<ksivaji> Dr_Willis ya but now with gutsy its very worst often hangs i have switchoff and switchon no other way
<Dr_willis_> ksivaji,  i would have to say check the ubuntu forums for that specific card. Ive no experience with them
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ksivaji: so your going to pull a doctor willis and not answer me right
<ksivaji> AT0M1CB0MB3R what is the bandwidth you are suppose to get
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  am I under some obligation to anwer you? Dident think so.
<viktor_> how to check desktop resoultion
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: well you didnt answer ksivaji thats why i said that to him
<sub[t]rnl> viktor_: start->system settings-> monitors and display
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ksivaji: im suppose to get 10000 for my downlaod but my uploads right
<Dr_willis_> i did answer him.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: after he told you to answer him
<DeadJones> i had 1680x1050 sort of working (22" wide lcd) but the screen was split, wrap around.  the first 6 inches of the screen were actually the last 6, with a vertical bar representing the border
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  whatever..
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> atomic, shutup
<Dr_willis_> pluse i did reboot/change machines between his replies
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sub[t]rnl: no
<ksivaji> AT0M1CB0MB3R i dont know why i am getting almost 98% bandwidth for me
<viktor_> how to donwload firefox for kubuntu
<fred_84> viktor_: apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis_> with a sudo at the front. :)
<fred_84> ;) yes
<Dr_willis_> check out the tools/addons menu item also - it has a ubuntu specific feature now as well. :)
<Dr_willis_> lets you get some things  easier to enhance firefox
<bipolar> princeodd: when you say it's empty, do you mean it doesn't show  the drive at all, or it doesn't show any partitions on the drive?
<princeodd> bipolar: it doesnt show the drive at all
<dthacker> I've installed the broadcom firmware on my laptop, and the card is now showing enabled in System Settings -> Network Settings.  I attemp to set the card to DCHP but the reloading process hangs?  How can I troubleshoot this?
<samuk> algum br?
<samuk> i need help
<hexkubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/m401be233 ...how do I resolve that error?
<samuk> what is the su password?!?
<BluesKaj> !broadcom | dthacker
<ubot3> dthacker: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dthacker> samuk: the su password is the password you set when you started your install
<Dr_willis_> well thats the 'sudo' password
<hexkubuntu> please help
<Dr_willis_> su - dosent have a password. that would be the root password.
<hexkubuntu> I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but it fails with this error: http://pastebin.com/m401be233 ...how do I resolve that error?
<sub[t]rnl> hexkubuntu: alternate cd image?
<hexkubuntu> sub[t]rnl: correct
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> try this sudo umount /media/Ubuntu\ 7.10\ i386/
<DeadJones> i cant get a res above 1440x900/60.  1440x1050 does work but i gotta scroll up and down on screen to see it all.
<sub[t]rnl> then: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<DeadJones> is there no way to get 1680x1050 working?
<dthacker> wow, the network reload locked up the machine.   No wireless this release.
<Dr_willis_> DeadJones,  that sounds like your monitor is only set to show the lower res. You are getting a 'virtual' screen with panning effect.
<Dr_willis_> DeadJones,  you are using a lcd monitor? what sort of conector?
<hexkubuntu> sub[t]rnl: thanks but that error still occurs
<DeadJones> dvi on a 22" viewsonic
<hexkubuntu> the problem seems to be that /dists doesn't exist
<hexkubuntu> on the cd
<sub[t]rnl> odd that you can't get the auto installer to appear
<Dr_willis_> DeadJones,  Hmm.. May want to check out the !fixres factoid. There may be some  settings/tool you need to tweak. With dvi - the system 'should' be getting the proper info from the monitor
<kaihnn> Hola....
<BluesKaj> DeadJones, what graphics card ...perhaps the driver has to be configged to write the settings to the xorrg file
<DeadJones> pny verto geforce fx5900
<Dr_willis_> DeadJones,  if using nvidia - i DO rember that you had to use the nvidia drivers for it to get/set the res's right
<DeadJones> ive tried the legacy drivers, newer and latest. the latest gives more problems than its worth. the legacy give max 1280x.
<sub[t]rnl> hexkubuntu: try gksudo "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade”
<samuk> i need g++ to complet install of amsn 0.97...
<Webbmaster> hi
<Webbmaster> why might i get Error -artsmessage?
<sub[t]rnl> samuk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DeadJones> according to kcontrol ive got the nvidia drivers in use
<viktor_> how can i get vlc for kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Webbmaster> http://pastebin.ca/751774
<Webbmaster> can anyone explain whats wrong
<Webbmaster> i think its permissions
<samuk> what is apt-get install?
<hexkubuntu> that worked thanks sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> hexkubuntu: good deal
<DeadJones> the 1440x900 isnt bad. lots better than 1280x1024
<Webbmaster> samuk: its a command line program, you could use adept instead
<sub[t]rnl> Webbmaster: what are you running to produce this error message?
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: nothing, as far as i can tell, it just pops up when i log in
<combinio> how can convert *.avi movies to DVD format ??
<Webbmaster> ive had it several times, it seems to be when i log out of one user and log into another
<Webbmaster> also, because of the problem with sound games will not start
<samuk> i need help in portuguese ... i speak low in english
<Reverend> Hello
<samuk> algum brasileiro aeeeeeeeee?!?
<Webbmaster> !pt | samuk
<ubot3> samuk: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<samuk> !pt
<ubot3> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: any idea what the problem is?
<sub[t]rnl> sorry, had to get some coffee
<Webbmaster> lol okay
<samuk> #ubunto-br
<stdin> samuk: /join #ubuntu-br
<sub[t]rnl> Webbmaster: let me look around, sec
<Webbmaster> okay
<jhutchins> !loopback
<ubot3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<patricc> So I have gutsy gibbon..but where are the fancy compiz effects? :)
<Webbmaster> patricc: kubuntu gutsy?
<sub[t]rnl> Webbmaster: hrm, not sure
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | patricc
<ubot3> patricc: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: rite
<patricc> Webbmaster: yes
<patricc> this is a guide for feisty
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: any idea what sound thing it is, is it to do with alsa for example
<Webbmaster> patricc: oh, anyway its not in by default but is in repos
<patricc> ah!
<Webbmaster> so you should be able to find it in you package manager
<sub[t]rnl> Webbmaster: not sure if its a kernel module that is having problems or what.  You said you see the error message when you boot?
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: when i log in, i get a pop up window saying it
<Webbmaster> this is when i log in, after having logged out of someone else
<Webbmaster> never happens when i am the first one on
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, so its not letting you share the device?
<sub[t]rnl> apparently
<Webbmaster> sthg like that, i think
<Webbmaster> but i only have one person logged on at once
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> swjrijdshaksdaknsdlfdsklfjksdjfkdsjf i fixed my problem
<bruno> !xvid
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: hmmm, actually i think i have someone logged on to tty1 text mode, but not doing anything
<sub[t]rnl> yeah that shouldn't matter
<Webbmaster> ctrl+alt+f1 just shows a blank screen for some reason
<sub[t]rnl> yeah that has to do with the gutsy kernel and framebuffering
<Webbmaster> ok nvm
<Webbmaster> but anyway, you the sound device isn't sharing?
<Webbmaster> is that normal?
<sub[t]rnl> i've never ran into this one
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: its prolly because its hardware specific _and_ it only applies to sytems with multiple users
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: which sound thing is having the problem tho?
<Webbmaster> because i can play a file with mplayer
<DeadJones> i thought compiz puts metalcity by default?
<DeadJones> sucker cant find it
<Dr_willis_> DeadJones,  ive heard someone else say that.. i do NOT think thats a correct statement
<Dr_willis_> compiz replaces metacity i belive
<DeadJones> i guess no biggie. compiz would prolly just piss me off anyway
<sub[t]rnl> correct
<Webbmaster> Dr_willis_: i thought emerald actually replaced metacity
<Webbmaster> compiz ftw
<sub[t]rnl> emerald is the decorator for compiz
<Webbmaster> hmmm
<sub[t]rnl> anyway, i'm stuck on your sound issue webb
<rickey> i have a question  ,i have downlooooaded some music in amule it is  compelete ,how do i move it to a audio player so i can listen to it
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: so, you don't even know what program is having the proglem?
<sub[t]rnl> newp :/
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: is it kubuntu specific dyou think, or should i try #ubuntu ?
<sub[t]rnl> that doesn't sound like anything with kde, so yeah try there
<sub[t]rnl> or maybe even ##linux
<Dr_willis_> heh. ##linux is always fun..
<Webbmaster> lol yeah
<Webbmaster> anyway
 * Webbmaster to food
<sub[t]rnl> wild bunch in there
<setuid_w00t> I upgraded to Gutsy recently and now when I do try to hibernate, my system hangs.  Has anyone heard of this before?  How can I debug this?
<Webbmaster> i might see you in a bit
<sub[t]rnl> be sure to bring a friend
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: lol
<rickey> ok can someone give  me some input please
<sub[t]rnl> rickey: just open the file location from your audio player
<rickey> and?
<rickey> if i knew what to do i wouldnt ask
<sub[t]rnl> setuid_w00t: what video card?
<rickey> sub i dont know anymore then wen you started
<sub[t]rnl> rickey: eh?
<sub[t]rnl> started what?
<rickey> your anwser
<princeodd> when you load kubuntu live boot cd, if you open qtparted, will it normally show you your hard drives?
<sub[t]rnl> rickey: your trying to play the music you downloaded?
<rickey> yes
<sub[t]rnl> rickey: just open the file location from your audio player
<rickey>  it,s in amule
<rickey> how do you do that
<sub[t]rnl> open up whatever audio player you use, then file->open-> and browse to the location of the music you downloaded
<setuid_w00t> sub[t]rnl: It's an ATI Radeon 9600 pro.
<sub[t]rnl> setuid_w00t: ah ha, theres a known issue with the ati binaries and the gutsy kernel
<Dr_Willis> amule has a download directory - set some where in its settings..  (never used amule, so i dont know its defaults)
<rickey> ok where do i find amule in all of those files
<lukskrodz> hi, i got some problems with repozytories in kubuntu. I try to install it, but, when i want to start download "aplly changes" my adept manager stuck on 25% "Waiting on headers" Did anyone know what i should do?
<setuid_w00t> sub[t]rnl: Can I read about this anywhere?
<sub[t]rnl> setuid_w00t: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=579781&page=5
<Dr_Willis> isent there a search feature now in the kde menus? strigi?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<jpnurmi> hi. i managed to boot kubuntu gutsy installer (alternative) from an usb-stick but i was unable to mount the usb-stick on /cdrom. this is what i got: "mount: Mounting /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 on /cdrom failed: No such device"
<setuid_w00t> sub[t]rnl: Thanks!
<jpnurmi> i was following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<princeodd> if not in qtparted, should i see my drives/partitions in disk and filesystems during liveboot cd?
<sub[t]rnl> um, yeah you should see your drives/partitions if you have created them.  But if you havn't yet, and your just running of the live cd, then no
<sub[t]rnl> sudo fdisk -l
<princeodd> sub[t]rnl: that should show my partitions during liveboot, prior to kubuntu install?
<sub[t]rnl> no, you will get to the partition making once you begin the install of kubuntu
<adam__> hi
<lukskrodz>  ## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked.
<lukskrodz> ## Use the following sources.list at your own risk.
<adam__> how can i fix dpkg error which tells that it's used by another process
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom for the OpenWeek Ubuntu Documentation Talk
<lukskrodz> ## You may replace "us" with your country code to get the closest mirror.
<lukskrodz> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<princeodd> sub[t]rnl: gotcha, what im running into is, when i go through install, at partition setup, it doesn't show any drives/partitions, so i was trying to see if i could view them a different way
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<lukskrodz> ## MAJOR BUG FIX UPDATES produced after the final release
<lukskrodz> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<sub[t]rnl> !pastbin | lukskrodz
<ubot3> Factoid pastbin not found
<lukskrodz> ## UBUNTU SECURITY UPDATES
<lukskrodz> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<sub[t]rnl> !paste bin
<ubot3> Factoid paste bin not found
<sub[t]rnl> poo
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<lukskrodz> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<semistud2354> im in a bit of a tangle...i partitioned my hardrive so that i can install gutsy.... and transfer files....it worked but now i dont know how to delete the other partition
<lukskrodz> ## UNIVERSE AND MULTIVERSE REPOSITORY (Unsupported by Ubuntu.  Use at own risk.)
<lukskrodz> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<sahin_h> !pastes
<ubot3> Factoid pastes not found
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<lukskrodz> ## BACKPORTS REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<lukskrodz> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<lukskrodz>  ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<lukskrodz> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<lukskrodz> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf breezy free non-free
<nixternal> lol
<semistud2354> is there a program that can make my current gutsy partition the length of the entire hardrive
<adam__> there was an option that fixes dpkg... it was --reconfigure... or so?
<sub[t]rnl> ah, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && dpkg --configure -a
<semistud2354> im in a bit of a tangle...i partitioned my hardrive so that i can install gutsy.... and transfer files....it worked but now i dont know how to delete the other partition
<semistud2354> is there a program that can make my current gutsy partition the length of the entire hardrive
<lesik> гггг
<lesik> эм
<lesik> что десь происходит
<Minataku> !ru
<ubot3> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<lesik> #ubuntu
<semistud2354> i tryed using the qtparted thing on the kubuntu install cd but it says my hardrive was locked??
<Dr_Willis> locked? Hmm. you may of needed to run gparted with 'sudo gparted'
<semistud2354> i tryed that
<semistud2354> but on the cd...i guess it doesnt allow you to edit other partitions
<Dr_Willis> ive edited all my drives from the live cd.
<Dr_Willis> You cant edit MOUNTED drives
<Dr_Willis> that might be the issue
<Dr_Willis> but i though the live cd dident automount the hds
<semistud2354> thats what i thought
<Dr_Willis> Ive also found the 'gparted live cd' to be very handy tool to have. It boots a bit faster then the ubuntu live cd's
<semistud2354> i tryed unmounting them
<semistud2354> in the live cd they said the were already unmounted
<mulander> kopete still crashing?
<semistud2354> sudo umount /dev/hda1
<mulander> btw hi all
<jpatrick> mulander: fixed and in -updates
<mulander> jpatrick: thx checking
<mulander> jpatrick: weird, I'm running kubuntu 7.10 all updates are done but kopete still crashes during launch (as in no response from the application, have to kill it with ctrl + alt + esc)
<mulander> am  I missing something?
<semistud2354> does anyone know how to unlock a locked hardrive....so that i can partition it back to the entire length of my hardrive
<semistud2354> cuz im using only 50 gb with sux balls
<jpatrick> mulander: that's odd, tried updating recently?
<Dr_Willis> semistud2354,  try the gparted live cd. Ive never heard of a hard drive being 'locked'
<ylz> Hello!
<mulander> jpatrick: updated today right after I returned home from a business trip .
<ylz> May I ask a question to gutsy?
<jpatrick> mulander: do you have gutsy-updates in your sources.list?
<mulander> I see the kopete main window, but it's 'frozen' and insted of account icons I see a window icon with an x on it (all my account work, checked on another im)
<ylz> whatever x server is running, I cannot use 3d-desktop (because of lame hardware). How do I disable the 3d things?
<mulander> jpatrick: hold on a second, checking
<mulander> jpatrick: yes, gutsy-updates restricted main multiverse universe is unhashed in the sources.list
<jpatrick> mulander: gutsy-proposed?
<rickey> anyone here uses a mule?
<mulander> jpatrick: proposed updates are not enabled
<jpatrick> mulander: try that
<mulander> ok :)
<jpatrick> that's where they go before->updates
<mulander> jpatrick: added proposed updates, already refreshed the updates list, but I don't see any kopete updates on it.
<jpatrick> mulander: it's not a kopete problem, it was something to do with kdelibs
<sub[t]rnl> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mulander> jpatrick: ok I'll try running the updates and will give feedback in a moment :) thanks for the help.
<awag> sigh....  anyone know what on earth could be wrong. When I install a fresh copy of kubuntu 7.10 from cd on a dif harddrive on this system, my geforce 6600 works fine using the nvidia drivers, but when i try to use the nvidia drivers on this install on the same system, it doesn't work
<awag> i've  even copied the same xorg.conf from my other install on this system
<awag> and it still doesn't work
<cybrhuman> hi, I am trying to squeeze some more battery time out of my laptop, And a tip now is to enable HPET to lower the wakeups per second, but I dont know if my laptop got the timer. would someone please help?
<redheat> guys how do download and install KDE into gutsy gibbon just the command please
<redheat> and of course hi to you all
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ylz> redheat: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<redheat> thank you Riddell and Ylz, thank you guys truely appreciate it
<prist> buonasera
<prist> un'info se possibile
<prist> ho appena installato kubuntu
<prist> forse non ho fatto caso
<sub[t]rnl> !es | prist
<ubot3> prist: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<prist> ma la pw da admin non la so
<prist> ops
<prist> no italian?
<sub[t]rnl> !it
<ubot3> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<prist> tanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how can i make konverstation transparent
<ghostcube> hi folks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how can i get drag racerv3 to work on linux
<ghostcube> anyone knows why on feisty and kde 3.5.8 systemsettings crashes ??
<Timsen> ghostcube you tried kcontrol instead as a test?
<ghostcube> yep working
<nite613_1> Hi there, I'm looking for pointers about sound on kubuntu. I've found that is artsd ("The KDE Sound System") is running, then no other alsa programs (pretty much everything) will work well. When I turn off artsd, my terminal bell turns into a very loud and ugly buzzer. Is there a way I can get a sane terminal bell, some support for KDE sounds, AND software that's not written for artsd all at the same time?
<cybrhuman> do anyone know how I can find out whether my laptop has HPET timer or not?
<ghostcube> it strated after updating from 3.5.7
<ghostcube> maybe  i missed something ?
<hexkubuntu> how come if(`md5 /mount/path`==`md5 /mount/path`){echo yes;} doesn't work?
<ghostcube> everything else is fine as expected
<hexkubuntu> basically I'm trying to get terminal to checksum two drives and compare them for me
<hexkubuntu> but that fails with bash: syntax error near unexpected token `{echo'
<hexkubuntu> anyone got a idea?
<Dr_Willis> this is a script?
<Dr_Willis> be sure its starting with #!/bin/bash not /bin/sh for a start.
<Morgwyr> If I'm new to Kubuntu (and mostly Linux in general) where's a good guide or helpful website to start delving into it all?
<poison--> !envy
<ubot3> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu/ubuntu homepage has several starter guides/wikis
<ghostcube> boa<h dobnt use envy
<ghostcube> never
<Dr_Willis> Morgwyr,  tldp.org has a lot of guides also.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ghostcube> same for autom,atix
<poison--> i dont use it
<bjwebb> hi
<Webbmaster> sub[t]rnl: hi
<bjwebb> sub[t]rnl: hi :D
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<bjwebb> its interesting i fixed the problem by loggging in as the previous user and logging out proberly
<sub[t]rnl> the sound troubles?
<bjwebb> yup
<sub[t]rnl> nice
<rumzais> #muenchen
<bjwebb> i get the problem when someone presses ctrl+alt+backspace instead of logging out
<Dr_Willis> thats disable in the xorg.conf file
<bjwebb> so i can still reproduce it, and we don't know what's causing it :S
<Dr_Willis> 'nozap' i think is the option
<bjwebb> Dr_Willis: you talking to me?
<travis> any one know of a driver i can get for an HD Radeon 2600 ATI card to get 7.10 to run with 3D graphics
<travis> ?
<Dr_Willis> sounds liuke some sort of lock file.  not getting cleared out.
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_Willis: you use ati? or nvidia
<Dr_Willis> 'nozap' i think disalbes - the alt-ctrl-backspace Fast X exit.
<Dr_Willis> sub[t]rnl,  nvidia
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> !ati
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bjwebb> Dr_Willis: what if i get something frozen?
<sub[t]rnl> travis: we need to take another shot at that
<Dr_Willis> bjwebb,  yep. thats the tradeoff.
<dope> i need some free software to burn an iso to a dvd in windows
<poncho> mujeres
<Dr_Willis> bjwebb,  ssh in  and restart X i guess
<dope> taking recommendations
<ghostcube> hmm so noone has the same prob
<bjwebb> Dr_Willis: only one internet pc
<ghostcube> as i have
<Dr_Willis> dope,  burnatonce,
<travis> <sub[t]nl yes we do
<ghostcube> hmmm
<dope> thank you
<Dr_Willis> dope,  theres several others  also.  i forget theior names
<bjwebb> mind you would sys_rq + k work
<travis> lol
<Dr_Willis> finalburner can do it - but it sort of sucks
<sub[t]rnl> dope: tovid is a nice suit
<dope> i just want to burn an ISO to a dvd
<dope> that's it
<sub[t]rnl> dope: also k3b
<dope> in windows
<sub[t]rnl> ...
<dope> i would use k3b but my kubuntu installed is fubared
<dope> and i'd use a live cd but i gave it to my friend
<bjwebb> Dr_Willis: how could i tell which lock file is the problem?
<dope> bjwebb: look at the permissions
<Dr_Willis> bjwebb,  no idea there. Try running an app from a terminal and see if it spits out any error messages?
<dope> bjwebb: ls -l <directory>
<Dr_Willis> lsof /dev/audio perhaps
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely ever had any sound problems
<bjwebb> hmmm
<sub[t]rnl> !fglrx
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dope> I have an odd sound problem in kubuntu 7.04
<dope> my line is is all garbaly
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_Willis: hey you any of the regulars that uses an ati card and compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> trying to think
<sparr> can anyone recommend a pager that can deal well with a large number of virtual desktops?
<ghostcube> skype
<ghostcube> ^^
<bjwebb> sub[t]rnl: i have ati card + compiz but with open source driver
<Dr_Willis> sparr,  whats a large #? ive never had any issues with the normal kde pager
<sub[t]rnl> bjwebb: ok, whats the driver called?
<bjwebb> ati iirc
<sparr> Dr_Willis: 500, for example.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. im not sure that burnat once can do DVD's without some estra tools installed.
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<Dr_Willis> sparr,  dare we ask What you are doing that needs more then  say 10 or so
<sub[t]rnl> bjwebb: do lspci |grep VGA fro me
<sub[t]rnl> for*
<sparr> Dr_Willis: you daren't
<Dr_Willis> good luck then. have fun.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<bjwebb> sub[t]rnl: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV380 [Radeon X600 (PCIE)]
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, travis's won't even show up
<mulander> jpatrick: thx, kopete seems to work now.
<travis> Sysinfo for 'travis-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore4400+ at 2310 MHz (4621 bogomips), , RAM: 573/2015MB, 110 proc's, 13.56min up
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> your on a beast
<cybrhuman> What do I have to do to enable HPET in kubuntu?
<travis> i know lol
<ole> Hello room. since i upgraded to gutsy, i can't play .wma files anymore in amarok and xine. libxine1-ffmpeg is installed. any ideas?
<ghostcube> w32codecs
<ghostcube> or thze extra codecs
<hangthedj> ole, try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<rumzais> join muenchen
<ghostcube> libxine-extracodecs
<ole> libxine-extracodecs disappeared in gutsy
<ole> w64codecs (im on 64 bit) are installed, as well as kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ole> (but libxine-extracodecs was only a metapackage depending on libxine1-ffmpeg)
<sparr> will compiz-fusion be ready for kde in ubuntu any time soon?
<ghostcube> sparr: compiz is running here
<ghostcube> perfectly
<hangthedj> sparr, i'm using it right now
<sparr> and beryl is running here
<sparr> im not asking about compiz or beryl, i asking about compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> compiz is compiz fusion now
<ghostcube> i  run fusion guy
<sub[t]rnl> and yes its ready
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> im fusion support
<ghostcube> so what
<hangthedj> ole, do you have libxine1-plugins?
<ghostcube> ^^
<ole> yes @ hangthedj
<ghostcube> hangthedj: he need extra plugs
<ghostcube> maybe try thefeisty deb
<hangthedj> hmm, i had this problem when i installed the first beta of gutsy, but i don't remember how i fixed it.
<hangthedj> i think i just searched for codec and installed everything i found.
<hangthedj> w64codecs would do it probably.
<ghostcube> what does apt-cache search libxine do
<sparr> if its ready, why wasnt it in gutsy?
<ghostcube> sparr: its not in kubuntu its in ubuntu
<sparr> ghostcube: searches your apt cache for 'libxine' in package names and descriptions
<sparr> yes, im well aware of that
<ghostcube> sparr: i asked ole
<ghostcube> lol
<ole> i got all of that installed
<sparr> going to try installing compiz-fusion again
<mo_> hi, folks my vim-folding doesen't work anymore since I upgraded to gutsy, does anyone of you have the same problem?
<ghostcube> sparr: u need the officiaöl repos
<ghostcube> not trevcs repo
<ghostcube> its not working in gutsy
<ghostcube> if u use eycandy 3vino
<ghostcube> no way
<ghostcube> trev is going to build it by 0.70 compiz release
<rickey> is there anyone here ,rigth now that  uses amule
<sparr> i use a mule
<rickey> are you willing to help a newbie
<ghostcube> ole: have u installed libxine-extracodes ?
<ghostcube> have u tried toplay the wma in totwm or xmms
<ghostcube> if it works
<ole> libxine-extracodes doesnt exist anymore in gutsy @ ghostcube
<ghostcube> i know
<dope> jesus christ i bought the wrong kind of dvds
<ghostcube> try the feisty deb
<rickey> sparr you must realizes i dont know anything about amule
<rickey> i have downloaded some music
<rickey>  and i am try ing to move it to a player so i can play it
<ole> its only a metapackage depending on libxine1-ffmpeg
<rickey>  and i dont know how or where to start
<ghostcube> ole maybe its packaged up wrong ^^
<ghostcube> u need extra codecs
<awag> is there a good way to reinstall all core kubuntu components from CD without reformatting my hdd?
<jay__> HI all. New to Ubuntu, just playing with Beryl & other programs for the first time.
<jay__> Anyone know where I might be able to find some good user guides for understanding the terminal?
<ole> and yes, i can play .wma's in mplayer and xmms, but not in xine and amarok (with the xine-backend)
<stdin> jay__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jay__> Thanks, appreciate it. Finally I've found a way out of Microsoft OS's!
<rickey> sparr just tale me to move music from amule to any player step by step
<jay__> Also one more question if you don't mind. I've had a very frustrating time trying to download Flash from Adobe's website. Anyone know another site I can get it from?
<rickey> it cant be that hard to talk  sommeone thorw it
<awag> !seen BigPrick
<ubot3> Factoid seen bigprick not found
<ole> ok, installed an old libxine-extracodecs now, but that didn't help at all (as i expected) any other ideas?
<miles_> LOL
<MilesG> i just ran "sudo nmap -O [myserver.com]" and it said it was guessing i was running NT/2K/XP
<MilesG> seriously, let me go put on my loller skates
<awag> rofl
<MilesG> the only thing between my server and the internet is a linksys router...i didnt think they were that good
<ghostcube> ole: i think somethings is wrong in the release or in the packages
<ole> the decoding of *.wma's in xine should be done by xineplug_dmx_asf.so, right?
<rickey> sparr are you going to try to help me or not
<MilesG> e
<jameswf-home> greetings
<zareliman> hi
<zareliman> Kubuntu is great, nice work you're doing
<jameswf-home> just installed the latest, anything besides dolphin to look at
<MilesG> !hi | jameswf-home
<ubot3> jameswf-home: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zareliman> I have a question
<MilesG> jameswf-home: installed the latest what?
<zareliman> How do you update KDE 3.5.5 to de 4.0 beta3 ?
<zareliman> I want to try that stuff
<MilesG> zareliman: i wouldnt reccomend switching it, you can create a kde4 session though
 * jay__ is very curious why it takes 3 hours to download the flash plugin for Mozilla on his 10 mbp/s connection..
<MilesG> there is this link i used, let me find it real quick
<rickey> hello
<rickey> hey
<jameswf-home> gutsy
<zareliman> But I don't have the option
<zareliman> for another 'session'
<zareliman> I can't even use Gnome
<zareliman> even if a log out
<jameswf-home> gnome is like mac os9 ick
<zareliman> I' on 7.04
<Angelus> if i use rsync to extract an iso image, would it be the same thing as mounting that iso image, and copy its contents from the mount folder to somewhere else?
<MilesG> zareliman: if you press ctrl + alt + backspace (dont do it) it will restart X for you
<MilesG> before you log in, you can click on an icon that will allow you to pick a session
<jameswf-home> lol @ dont do it
<MilesG> zareliman: sorry im having trouble finding it
<MilesG> zareliman: do you have the link that tells you how to set up kde 4?
<Odd-rationale> Does Kubuntu 7.10 come with compiz-fusion like ubuntu?
<MilesG> Odd-rationale: no
<Odd-rationale> But I can install it manually, or no.
<MilesG> Odd-rationale: you can
<Odd-rationale> Thanks!
<ghostcube> Odd-rationale: sudo apt-get install compiz-core compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig emerald
<ghostcube> should bring it
<ole> rad this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php @ zareliman
<MilesG> always have to one-up me
<ole> read*
<Odd-rationale> ghostcube: That's all I need?
<MilesG> ole:  thanks thats the link i was looking for
<ghostcube> look what it ships with
<ghostcube> nornmally it brings the fusion plugin packs with it
<MilesG> Odd-rationale: yea, after you do that, you might want to restart X.  to get compiz to run, open up konsole and type "compiz --replace"
<ghostcube> and u need fusion-icon
<ghostcube> nononono
<ghostcube> dont do this
<MilesG> ghostcube: ?
<ghostcube>  Compiz Fusion Icon is a tray icon that provides quick access to CCSM, Emerald Theme Manager, and basic functions (eg. switching/reloading WMs or WDs). For debian sid users, it is included in shame's repo. To install from GIT, do the following: git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<ghostcube> before do
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install git-core
<ghostcube> ups
<jameswf-home> ok so stringi and dolphin any other new toys
<MilesG> is dolphin a toy? i didnt really think it was that great
<ghostcube> To make beryl start automatically when you log into your KDE session, run « ln -s $(which beryl-manager) ~/.kde/Autostart/ ».
<jameswf-home> said toys ! good_toys
<ghostcube> oh
<ghostcube> old one
<ghostcube> To make compiz start automatically when you log into your KDE session, run « ln -s $(which fusion-icon) ~/.kde/Autostart/ ».
<ghostcube> ^^
<Odd-rationale> OK Let me write all this down...
<ole> anyone else had the problem that xine (and amarok in consequence) doesn't play *.wma flies anymore after upgrade?
<ole> files*
<ghostcube> Odd-rationale: which grafik card
<jameswf-home> looking for diff -Naur edgy gutsy
<Odd-rationale> What does "$(which fusion-icon)" mean. Do I type it in exactly as you wrote?
<ghostcube> ln -s $(which fusion-icon) ~/.kde/Autostart/
<ghostcube> yes normally should work
<jameswf-home> whats wrong with `
<Odd-rationale> OK. Can I find a howto in the wiki or ubuntuforums.org?
<jameswf-home> ln -s `which fusion-icon` ~/.kde/Autostart/ << less work
<Odd-rationale> That way I can just save the link for when I need it.
<Angelus> how do i turn dma on ?
<Angelus> :S
<ghostcube> #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> wiki.compiz-fusion.org
<jameswf-home> http://google.com
<ghostcube> ole ole
<ghostcube> ^^
<Odd-rationale> lol
<hangthedj> ln -s `which fusion-icon` ~/.kde/Autostart/fusion-icon
<ole> yes?
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> ln -s /usr/bin/fusion-icon ~/.kde/Autostart/fusion-icon
<ghostcube> whats the prob guys
<ghostcube> bioah
<Odd-rationale> OK thanks for your help! I can always come back here and ask right? :)
<ghostcube> Odd-rationale: come to #äcompiz-fusion
<ghostcube> Odd-rationale: come to #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> ^^
<Odd-rationale> OK. I don't have a machine running kubuntu at the monent (just ubuntu). Just needed to know if it was possible and how. Thanks guys!
<vagelisks> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo from greece
<vagelisks> is anybodu here
<vagelisks> milaei kaneis ellinika?
<vzduch> !el | vagelisks
<ubot3> vagelisks: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<vagelisks> hey
<vagelisks> thanks
<vagelisks> talk to me please....:P
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<vagelisks> stop
<vagelisks> exit
<__alexeev> quit
<oficinia> Hola
<oficinia> alguien por ahi?
<oficinia> tengo una duda
<ardchoille> !es | oficinia
<ubot3> oficinia: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<oficinia> ok gracias
<oficinia> bye
<solemnwarning> Hi all
<solemnwarning> Does Kubuntu handle multiple sound streams in software by default/
<even> how kubuntu install video codecs ?
<ardchoille> !restrictedformats
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | even
<dvayanu> waltzingalong: do you know by chance how to bring ipod touch to work?
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: I changed my KDE colour scheme and now all webpages have a grey background, is there any way to prevent this?
<dvayanu> with kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: changing the color scheme again?
<TimS> WaltzingAlong: But I dont want all my programs to look light, its a dark colour scheme
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to build a new kernel on Kubuntu 7.10 for CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G but its crapping out on me: No rule to make target `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.c'
<TimS> I dont think I can win this one
<Dr_Willis> compiz has that invert feature. :)
<reagleBRKLN> i have 4gb i want to use, did this fine with feisty, and no idea what the asm-offsets mean
<TimS> Dr_Willis: :P
<Dr_Willis> its often so hard to get a decent color scheme going. :)
<TimS> I like this one, its just firefox that it doesnt work with
<t3ch13> How do I register a nick?
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: then you can set gtk apps to use different colors i think
<ardchoille> !register | t3ch13
<ubot3> t3ch13: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<TimS> Ah
<TimS> That might work
<WaltzingAlong> TimS: kmenu/system settings/appearance/gtk styles and fonts
<motiyo> can some one help me with  a wireless connection
<jay__> Hm. I finally got Adobe Flash installed but now it's locking up. Is that Synaptic Package Manager the best way to go when downloading plugins?
<kona> moi
<kona> miten saan kubuntuun asennnuttua x serverin? =E
<kona> privateen vastaus kiitos :)
<Chousuke> #kubuntu-fi
<n8k99> anybody else using Gmail via IMAP in Kmail?
<t3ch13> I just converted to Kubuntu from pclos
<t3ch13> Anybody know where I can find information on getting a USB Hard Drive (NTFS-3) to work in Kubuntu? It worked in the live cd for Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> t3ch13,  Under gutsy it should popup when you plug it in.
<Dr_Willis> if not edit the fstab/use ntfs-3g to enable it
<Dr_Willis> sample fstab for mine --> /dev/hda5 /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_Willis> !info ntfs-3g
<ubot3> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<t3ch13> It pops up but says hal-storeage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<thebitguru> Hi, my home drive keeps saying that it is full but when I do a 'du --max-depth=1 -h' the numbers don't add up to the total that it is showing... any ideas on what might be going on here?
<solemnwarning> thebitguru: What program says it's full?
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: firefox is crashing and amarok prints this if I run through console, and wget won't download a video driver that I need
<solemnwarning> What does df -h show?
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: same thing, 100% used
<solemnwarning> Then your disk is full
<solemnwarning> du must be missing somthing
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: that's what I am trying to figure what is taking up all the space
<solemnwarning> du -chs /home/youruseraccount/*
<thebitguru> that is showing 1.9G  for my home folder
<Dr_Willis> 5% of a  partition is normally reserved for root/recovery ussage also
<thebitguru> let me post the du --max-depth output
<solemnwarning> thebitguru: If du doesn't show it as full it's missing somthing
<solemnwarning> du -chs /path/* won't miss anything
<Dr_Willis> df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_Willis> is what i normally use :)
<Dr_Willis> but thats a slightly different way i guess
<profoX`> Are there many active Kubuntu developers/programmers? (to make sure features stay more or less in sync with Ubuntu/GNOME ?) Because for example restricted-manager made it in late (kubuntu in gutsy, ubuntu in feisty), as well as now the compiz integration in gutsy, which is not available yet for kubuntu in the same way
<Tm_T> profoX`: yes, Kubuntu has less developers
<thebitguru> http://pastebin.ca/751918
<profoX`> Tm_T: I think it's a bit sad that Kubuntu doesn't get the attention it deserves so much :(
<Tm_T> profoX`: agreed
<thebitguru> if you look at that output, the numbers don't seem to add up to 1.9G
<stdin> profoX`: we're looking for volunteers if you want to help
<biovore> thebitguru: It because you used the -h option probably..
<thebitguru> biovore: but I didn't that -h would cause such discrepancy...?
<solemnwarning> du -chs *
<biovore> it rounds off the numbers
<profoX`> stdin: yes, I really do :) although I'm a bit occupied by other things at the moment
<stdin> profoX`: head in to #kubuntu-devel when you have time and have a chat
<profoX`> stdin: I'm already there :)
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: ok, I think that is showing more :)
<stdin> profoX`: but you're not chatting ;)
<profoX`> I coughed.
<profoX`> :)
<thebitguru> http://pastebin.ca/751926
<thebitguru> I was thinking 'du --max-depth' would show all files but it wasn't showing the .xsession-errors :)
<solemnwarning> Holy crap
<thebitguru> yeah, something isn't right :)
<solemnwarning> Your /home is only 5.5GiB?
<thebitguru> actually /home is only 1.9G
<solemnwarning> O_O
<thebitguru> I don't know why it is showing 5.5G :)
<solemnwarning> How the HELL can you live with so little space?
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: I have another partition where I save most of my data
<solemnwarning> http://rafb.net/p/1q03q799.html
<thebitguru> Nice =D
<thebitguru> http://rafb.net/p/U8XQMv43.html
<sparr> <rickey> sparr just tale me to move music from amule to any player step by step
<solemnwarning> Tiny ._.
<sparr> youd think he would just buy the music to save the trouble  :)
<solemnwarning> eeew
<solemnwarning> thebitguru: You use NFS?
<kristen> Don't suppose anyone could tell me what this means? (graphical glitch) http://buzzhost.org/gamepics/WoW/error01.png
<yeo_> kristen, best ask in a more appropriate channel.
<yeo_> i assume you are running the game thru wine/cedega?
<kristen> Wine (though I tried Cedega and it gives the same)
<yeo_> you should go to winehq.org and post there on the appdb
<kristen> Thought maybe it was either a wine update or a graphics driver, but I updated both and the problem persists.
 * solemnwarning pokes thebitguru
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: sorry, I still have the problem so I was checking that out :)
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: but yes, I use NFS
<awag> is there a way to "reinstall" kubuntu in a repair install type fashion?
<solemnwarning> ick, why?
<yeo_> kristen, is that the only graphical glitch?
<kristen> yeo_: Yes.
<fladd> hi there, anyone familiar with gmail?
<yeo_> otherwise the game is fine?
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: it was easy to setup and this is a home network so I didn't care much about the security part :)
<solemnwarning> CIFS has flaws but it's still better then NFS
<Angelus> where is filesystem.squashfs in kubuntu gutsy?
<JDMT> what are some good games not listed on the Add/Remove list?
<solemnwarning> <dpkg> [nfs] Sun's Network Filesystem, a reasonably simple file transfer protocol that is quite hard to secure. See the NFS-HOWTO for setup, or No Files Served.  Network FaILurE System.  Never Fscking Stable.  No Fucking Security.  Nightmare File System, or ask me about 'ssh tunneled nfs'.
<kristen> yeo_: Well, it persists ingame - only basic textures, no characters, etc. but it's all the same problem.
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: hahaha, I like some of those acronyms :)
<solemnwarning> You must be mad to use rw NFS
<thebitguru> I was kind of surprised at the security when I was first read about it :)
<yeo_> kristen, you should really consult with people on the wine forums/irc
<solemnwarning> kristen: #WineHQ
<kristen> yeo_: Sure, thanks :)
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: solemnwarning hehe, seems like you had trouble with it :)
<yeo_> what is the safest network file sharing protocol for linux?
<solemnwarning> thebitguru: I've read other people's prblems and ran screaming
<JDMT> Fladd what do you need help with?
 * solemnwarning only uses it for ro stuff
<thebitguru> I am going to restart x, brb
<yeo_> kristen, no worries. Blizzard should release a linux native client IMO. its all openGL and there's a mac version...
 * yeo_ also only uses nfs for ro
<yeo_> i dont like the idea of using samba
<yeo_> and ftp isnt seamless enough...
<solemnwarning> I use rsync too
<lino> hola
<BluesKaj> I have an old version of a google earth bin file , which I would like to remove ... how is that done ?
<solemnwarning> BluesKaj: How about deleting it?
<BonesolTeraDyne> !es | lino
<ubot3> lino: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<even> where i found kickoff menu for gutsy?
<Riddell> even: in svn
<solemnwarning> rsync is great for backup servers :)
<Riddell> or in the next beta out next week
<BluesKaj> err delete a bin file solemnwarning , have you tried ?
<thebitguru> solemnwarning: is CIFS a fancy name for SMB?
<solemnwarning> BluesKaj: It's a freakin' file
<solemnwarning> thebitguru: Pretty much
<ocnos> ola
<BluesKaj> which needs permissions
<thebitguru> yeah, something is up with X because that .xsession-errors file is again up to 800M in a few minutes
<fladd> does anyone know a gmail irc channel?
<thebitguru> I am going to go checkout what's up with it
<ardchoille> fladd: I use gmail in kmail. If that migyht help, join #ardchoille
<BluesKaj> solemnwarning, have you tried to actaully delete a bin file ?, If so pls explain how it's done
<dsmith_> can you 'startx' from ssh?
<fladd> ardchoille: well, I just want to know, how to create a filter that acts on all mails that are forwarded to gmail frtom a certain email account
<Ace2016> yea you could but you can't see an xserver on your side, it would be useful if you wanted to see if the xserver starts properly
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> ok..
<dsmith_> I'll just stick with vnc then
<dsmith_> ssh is hande for other things
<dsmith_> *handy
<solemnwarning> BluesKaj: It's just a file
<solemnwarning> Just delete it like any other file
<BluesKaj> sure...
<ardchoille> fladd: Oh, no idea
<LogicalK> Hey, would anyone bee able to help me with a sound recording issue in skype 1.4
<awag> yo bicikli
<awag> eer
<awag> BigPick,
<BigPick> Sup dude!
<awag> whats up man
<BluesKaj> solemnwarning, you make it sound so easy, but the bin file still runs after deleting it to the trash... any suggestions ? I'd like to install a newer version , but it won't run while the older file is still there
<BigPick> How goes the battle :)
<awag> interesting news :)
<awag> so, last night after you got offline
<solemnwarning> BluesKaj: You mean the process is running?
<BigPick> awag: Yeah?
<igniter> hello
<awag> i reinstalled kubuntu 7.10 from cd onto an old harddrive in this machine
<BluesKaj> nope , deleting the bin file didn't make any diuff
<awag> and everything worked perfectly
<awag> nvidia driver and compiz and everything
<BigPick> awag: HAHAHA awsome!
<solemnwarning> So the process isn't running and the file is in "trash"?
<awag> BigPick, i still can't figure out what is wrong with this install though
<BigPick> awag: That danged upgrader isn't worth beans man.
<awag> BigPick, yeah apparently not
<BluesKaj> oh well, stuff to do , I'll deal with it later
<igniter> can the tempo be altered in Amarok? If not, any other player that can do it?
<awag> BigPick, i think it also might have something to do with that i originally had normal ubuntu on this, and then i switched to kde, and then upgraded with adept to kubuntu 7.10
<BigPick> awag: Yeah, there are alot of sources for error in that. :P
<awag> BigPick, right now i'm wishing that i hadn't made my 300 gb harddrive into one big partition that is mounted on /
<BigPick> awag: HAHA I know how you feel. I did the same thing on this laptop. I'm kicking myself.
<BigPick> awag: But this was only the second linux install I ever did.
<awag> BigPick, yeah, i'm not sure what i'm going to do, there isn't a good way to reinstall all the core files and settings and stuff from the kubuntu cd without formatting is there?
<BigPick> awag: And I've had kubuntu on here since Hoary
<BigPick> awag: Oh yeah there is.
<BigPick> awag: Its just very complex.
<awag> BigPick, oh, another thing that is interesting, is that i tried copying the xorg.conf from the fresh install, to see if it could do some magic on my current install, but it gave me the same error, so there is something wrong with my kernel module for the nvidia stuff i think
<zareliman> are there any known problems on PCI WiFi management on Kubuntu ?
<awag> BigPick, oh, well i think i might steer clear of it then
<BigPick> awag: Possible :)
<BigPick> awag: Yeah, I haven't done it on this machine yet. If I did, I would just wipe it and start again.
<BigPick> awag: And I'm not a fan of just wiping things.
<awag> BigPick, I am a fan of wiping things, but i'm not a fan of backing up 250 gb of data onto dvds
<Angelus> awag: the kernel has bad settings for nvidia
<awag> Angelus, oh?
<Angelus> 1 bad setting is , they left framebuffer support for nvidia in the kernel, which is not compatable with the nvidia binary driver
<BigPick> awag: Yeah, I have the luxury of a POS dell with a pentium II that has a couple 100GB drives in it :)
<Timsen> awag: would make more sense to buy a second disk for the backup :)
<BigPick> Angelus: When did the add the framebuffer support back in? I thought they specifically removed it in Feisty?
<BigPick> That would explain the trouble though.
<awag> Timsen, yeah i'm aware of that :)
<BigPick> But that would cost money :)
<awag> yes
<awag> hehe
<BigPick> I do everything on the cheap, i.e. lightly used :)
<BigPick> Whenever someone is throwing out anything electronic I collect it :)
<awag> yeah  thats the way to go
<Angelus> BigPick: they made 1 big stupid mistake, they removed vesafb (the vesa framebuffer support) and aded framebuffer support for the rest of the cards, this causes 2 errors that i  know of, 1 error is what i explained above, second error is  ,, the left kubuntu bootup splash, which cannot be ran without vesafb on many cards, this will give the user a monitor turninf off til the login stcreen comes
<BigPick> Someday here when I get done with a couple more of these EE courses I might actually be able to do cool stuff with it but meh.
<BigPick> Angelus: Dude, you just explained what the hell is going on with my second sandbox tower.
<BigPick> *grumbles* time for another recompile
<Angelus> want me to give you the fix BigPick ?
<Angelus> compile a custom kernel with vesafb on , and remove the the rest of the frame buffers,  only leave vesafb and vga
<BigPick> Sure, I'm not familiar with the 2.6.22 config yet
<BigPick> Sounds like a plan.
<BigPick> Why in the hell did they do that though?
<Angelus> you don't need to touch anything else, the make menuconfig will give you the options from the kubuntu's kernel, you don't have to edit anything, just the framebuffer part
<Angelus> BigPick: i don't know, it costed me a weak to figure out what the problem was.
<Angelus> all i know it was a very stupid thing
<BigPick> HAHA, I've been doing custom compiles up until feisty because of these oddities (mostly wireless in nature).
<awag> BigPick, and i could just use this 13 gb drive that i installed the fresh install on to boot from, and then mount my other drive as my home dir, but the damned geforce 6600 apparently sucks a shit-ton of power and when i plug it, and 4 ide drives in, one of the drives doesn't seem to get enough power, ie one of them always fails to mount
<BigPick> Feisty I stopped because of the new linker support which works great.
<Angelus> because if you have an nvidia card that only works with vesafb and not with VGA ,  you will have to compile a kernel everytime you format, which is about a 3GB kernel, since kubuntu chooses all options
<BigPick> awag: PSU problems are the worst.
<spimort> hi all
<Angelus> psu problems, that i have
<Angelus> my computer reboots when he feels like he wants too
<BigPick> I never use the default config. I always spend a couple hours "optimizing", then the next three days figuring out what the hell I did.
<Angelus> my computer turns on only when he feels like
<awag> Angelus, haha, i know all about that
<biovore> ah.. narctalepic computer eh..
<BigPick> One of my towers would turn-off, then keep power cycling.
<BigPick> It was so odd.
<awag> Angelus, my mobo doesn't align with the screw holes in my case correctly, so if it gets bumped even a little bit it fucks up and shuts down
<Angelus> whats a mobo?
<BigPick> motherboard
<awag> Angelus, and when that happens I have to unplug the atx power to get it to reboot, mobo = mother board
<spimort> how can i install KBFX?
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> mine just reboots
<Angelus> i think power loss
<Angelus> my psu is only 250Watts
<spimort> ...
<awag> wow
<BigPick> spimort: Use adept and install the packages "kbfx, kubuntu-artwork-kbfx"
<awag> what hardware is in it?
<igniter> can the tempo be altered in Amarok? If not, any other player that can do it?
<spimort> ok wait
<BigPick> igniter: Not that I know of. You may have to resort to editing software like audacity.
<spimort> and after what i need to do to us it?
<Angelus> awag: AMD Athlon64 3200+ 512kB/s Cache , 2GHz, and  an Nvidia Geforce 8400GS
<awag> wow
<igniter> BigPick: ok thanks
<awag> don't the recommend like 450 + for that kind of a settup?
<BigPick> spimort: I forget, I did a kbfx install once but didn't keep it long.
<awag> BigPick, do you know much about virtualbox?
<spimort> ok
<spimort> any body else?
<BigPick> awage: Nothing :P
<awag> k
<Angelus> awag: people where like: how the hell is you're pc turning on with that psu? lol
<awag> hehe
<BigPick> spimort: Well what exactly is the problem you are experiencing?
<spimort> i was instal kbfx but i dot know to use it
<spimort> ...
<BigPick> spimort: oh okay, well what you need to do is add the kbfx applet to your taskbar first
<spimort> how?
<BigPick> spimort: Right click on a blank portion of your taskbar and got to "Add Applet to Panel"
<awag> ok, brb gonna go see if i can find a way to get my psu to let me boot all my drives
<spimort> ok
<spimort> wait
<BigPick> spimort: That will bring up a dialog box. Search through it until you see kbfx
<zareliman> Hi, i'm having problems with copy-paste on xsessions folder
<zareliman> I want to add the KDE4 option
<zareliman> and maybe the Gnome option (just want to kompare)
<BigPick> zareliman: Okay what is the copy-past problem?
<spimort> but its not remplace my other (the orginal «start»
<zareliman> I can't add *.desktop files into that folder
<zareliman> I understand that I have to add there the Desktops in order to access them on the logon screen
<spimort> ...
<BigPick> zareliman: Does it give you an error? Like a permissions or authorization?
<BigPick> spimort: The two can co-exist if you like.
<BigPick> spimort: Your default KMenu, is in fact, an applet aswell.
<spimort> ok ... but it modify just my «start» not all of my menubar
<BigPick> spimort: I'm not sure what you mean...
<zareliman> BigPick Access denied
<zareliman> I'm not sure if it's easier to work on terminal or on konkeror XD
<spimort> humm ... in my menubar i have a start button , some software , the hour , etc ... but it's modify just the start
<BigPick> zareliman: You need root privaleges to modify the xsessions folder.
<zareliman> any suggestions on getting the sudo previlege on konkeror browsing ?
<BigPick> zareliman: you will need to use konsole and "sudo cp"
<DJ-KING> hey guys , i restarted once my machine and all of a sudden KDE doesn't work anymore .. i installed fluxbox
<DJ-KING> any idea how do i fix KDE again ?
<spimort> ...
<BigPick> spimort: I still don't understand what you want to do.
<BigPick> DJ-KING: When you boot do you go strait to a termial? i.e. Prompt.
<WaltzingAlong> DJ-KING: next time at kdm, pick 'kde' as your session rather than fluxbox
<BigPick> ^^^What he said :)
<spimort> ok well ... its not important
<DJ-KING> WaltzingAlong: KDE starts with nothing but a terminal opened
<hangthedj> zareliman, you can do ALT+F2 then type kdesu konqueror, just remember to close it after.
<BigPick> spimort: Are you trying to add kbfx to your taskbar/
<spimort> no its good
<WaltzingAlong> DJ-KING: seems like fluxbox starts
<Makdaam_> hello
<BigPick> zareliman: sure, launch konqueror from a console using "sudo konqueror"
<hangthedj> for gui, you want to use kdesu
<WaltzingAlong> BigPick: please, not sudo konqueror         either kdesu konqueror or kdesudo konqueror
<DJ-KING> WaltzingAlong: i could choose KDE but again , it opens with a terminalinside , no menu no icons nothing at all .. and when i do try to right click or do anything x gets killed and i go back to kdm
<BigPick> zareliman: oh yeah sorry
<BigPick> My bad, my bad, old habbits sorry
<ubuntu> hey guys, just wanted to say i love kubuntu! great work! Thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> DJ-KING: merely installing fluxbox should not have done. make sure to install kubuntu-desktop            and it may also help to reinstall kubuntu-default-settings
<zareliman> thanks I'm getting used to this
<BigPick> zareliman: The most correct way to do it would be to go to Menu -> Run Command -> "kdesu konqueror"
<hangthedj> when did ubotu get traded for ubot3?
<hangthedj> ALT+F2 = run command
<DJ-KING> WaltzingAlong: both are installed
<stdin> hangthedj: ubotu went down, ubot3 is the temporary replacement
<BigPick> hangthedj: HAHAH, okay okay, I think its obvious I am far more comforitable in a terminal than in a gui.
<zareliman> I'm using sudo cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<anto> Is it possible to remove all the gui files and reinstall them
<zareliman> but it says 'kde4.desktop' is not a directory
<anto> somthing has screwed up my glx applications they frezze everynow and then after i installed a theme
<hangthedj> stdin, i need to read my log more often when there are problems.. :)
<stdin> zareliman: just copy the kde.desktop to kde4.desktop and edit it
<akhilpawar> hi ..
<BigPick> I didn't know an IRC bot could... go down. :P
<Dr_Willis> only if you put enough high octane oil in her! :0
<stdin> BigPick: it's just a client, like any other
<BigPick> stdin: Very true.
<DJ-KING> how do i get to re install a package
<DJ-KING> ?
<Dr_Willis> install it with the force option? I do belive theres a reinstall optiuon also
<BigPick> DJ-KING: In adept you can right-click on the "Remove" button and select other options.
<Dr_Willis> but theres rarely a need to reinstall a package.
<stdin> "sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package>"
<Dr_Willis> unless of course you deleted somthing ya shouldent of.
<BigPick> I prefer to reconfigure really.
<Makdaam_> DJ-KING: in Adept manager you can rightclick and select "request reinstall"
<dave> if have upgraded to gutsy from feisty and now my RT2500 wifi cardbus dont work. any advice?
<dave> if have upgraded to gutsy from feisty and now my RT2500 wifi cardbus dont work. any advice?
<Dr_Willis> other then check the forums.. :) ?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never had one of those - so cant help much  in person
<dave> yehhhhh..... kinda wanted immediate answer innit
<frank23> PenguinTV users: is it possible to have finer control over bittorrent settings. seed until 1:1 ratio for example
<Dr_Willis> But i do know the wireless forums have a lot of chatter.
<BigPick> dave: This problem has been experienced by a number of users.
<BigPick> dave: Lemme see if I can walk you through this.
<Dr_Willis> frank23,  differnt torrent clients have different features. Im not sure if ktorrent can do that or not.
<dave> BigPick care to elaborate? many thanks
<zareliman> how can I add KDE4 or Gnome to my Xsessions ? to have an option on login screen
<frank23> Dr_Willis: penguintv has bittorrent integrated.
<BigPick> dave: Yes, there was a user on last night who had the exact same issue.
<Dr_Willis> frank23,  i though he was talking TO penguintv :) heh
<frank23> Dr_Willis: heh
<Dr_Willis> guess theres not a lot of users of it in here eh.. :)
<dave> BigPick right whats the solutions sir? :)
<Dr_Willis> TuxTV sounds cooler.
<BigPick> dave: In his case we had to recompile a different version of the driver, but I'm hoping we won't have to do that.
<frank23> Dr_Willis: what is tuxtv?
<dave> BigPick k
<Dr_Willis> frank23,  a cooler sounding name then PenguinTV :)
<frank23> Dr_Willis: I guess
<BigPick> dave: lemme check something here real quick
<Dr_Willis> Whats PenguinTV anyway
<eagles0513875> sup amy
<eagles0513875> !democracy
<ubot3> Factoid democracy not found
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubot3> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dave> BigPick k
<frank23> Dr_Willis: its a rss feed reader that also handles video feeds (including torrents)
<frank23> Dr_Willis: like Miro
<eagles0513875> is there a program that will allow u to watch ur cable tv connection via ethernet
<Dr_Willis> I do like Miro. Cant get it working on ubuntu yet.
<MilesG> Dr_Willis: how do you beat the second stage on supertux?
<rino> who can help me ? My gutsy on laptop don't start very well and i must press ctrl+alt+f1 every  access
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  mythtv can do a similer task to that. with some work
<Dr_Willis> MilesG,  i dont recall ever playing supertux
<MilesG> !miro | MilesG
<Dr_Willis> !info supertux
<ubot3> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 690 kB, installed size 1996 kB
<MilesG> Dr_Willis: i was just kidding
<dave> BigPick hang on must register
<BigPick> dave: don't worry then
<BigPick> dave: Can you real quick check for me that "iface ra0" is active in your /etc/network/interfaces
<DJ-KING> WaltzingAlong: BigPick: thank you guys , after reinstalling kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-default-settings packages KDE is back to work again
<dave> is yes but i changed that to "auto ra0" before
<eagles0513875> !mythtv
<ubot3> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<dave> BigPick is yes but i changed that to "auto ra0" before
<BigPick> dave: thats fine :) In gutsy they changed to a different driver "rt61_pci"
<WaltzingAlong> DJ-KING: great
<BigPick> dave: I just wanted to check the obvious first :_)
<[ifr0g]> Where has the bluetooth device property window gone ??
<dave> BigPick right
<BigPick> dave: Unfortunately we are going to have to download and compile another driver for your card.
<eagles0513875> that is sweet but i dont need a tivo equivalent
<eagles0513875> i need something like windows media center where u can just watch live tv on ur computer
<dave> BigPick yeh cool np ma8
<dave> BigPick where when and how im have a term with your name on
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: do you have a tv tuner? mythtv then or well most of the media players can do it, ones i use anyway: mplayer or vlc
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: mythtv is great. take the time to get it running well
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: (and then stream to another computer on your network!)
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong:i dont have one in my laptop is there one that allows u to watch tv via ethernet
<BigPick> dave: Okay first thing, we could do this by recompiling your kernel, but lets not. Instead, I'm going to have you download the current tar from http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Downloads
<WaltzingAlong> democracy tv or the like? or check out the shoutcast channels in vlc ?
<dave> BigPick K
<BigPick> dave: Also, your going to need to have the headers for your current kernel and the "build-essentials" package.
<zareliman> i need help in these commands (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php)
<dave> BigPick just let me check theyre on there otherwise ill have to replug an RJ45 cable in
<zareliman> I need to 'run' some export commands, but I simply don't know how to do it
<WaltzingAlong> zareliman: where, which,
<[ifr0g]> what happened to the bluetooth in gutsy..
<WaltzingAlong> zareliman: copy/paste those lines. but really you will want to add them to the file mentioned
<zareliman> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<BigPick> dave: Ok
<WaltzingAlong> zareliman: right follow the next lines, because you will want to copy/paste those into the .desktop file mentioned
<knightz> ?
<ignoramus> i need help *bad*
<ignoramus> i totall boned myself
<ignoramus> i installed envy...
<ignoramus> and it asked to change my xorg.conf file
<WaltzingAlong> hahah
<WaltzingAlong> !envy
<ubot3> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<ignoramus> i said 'ok'
<ignoramus> now i can't connect to x server!
<ignoramus> WTF?
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: step 1. remove envy.   then reconfigure X.
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ignoramus> from the grub-looking screen?
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: from the !terminal, yes  ctrl+alt+f1
<reagleBRKLN> using gutsy, and when my screen goes to sleep, it blanks but backlight stays on...?
<ignoramus> ok... it asking me all config settings... looks promising
<dave> BigPick sorry just having a few probs with the old lappy and the RJ45 now grr
<igniter> ignoramus: instead of reconfiguring X, try using one of the backup files inside /etc/X11 , use xorg.conf.1
<BigPick> dave: its cool man
<igniter> ignoramus: overwrite the existing xorg.conf file
<ignoramus> hang on
<ignoramus> i reconfigured, now rebooting
<WaltzingAlong> also a route to take
<ignoramus> i hope this works
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: does myth allow u to watch tv through ethernet
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus:  no need to reboot after that, just restart X  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<eagles0513875> cuz i couldnt find democracy
<ignoramus> igniter: could i overwrite xorf.conf without being able to connect to x server?
<dave> BigPick still i've got "boards of canada" to listen to and beer to drink and im a geek soo..... at least my other pc has compiz-fusion working now god damn xgl x-server breaking everything
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: sure through the !terminal
<igniter> ignoramus: yes, use sudo infront of the copy command
<WaltzingAlong> !info democracyplayer
<ubot3> democracyplayer: GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ignoramus> WaltzingAlong: shit, didn't work... still at terminal prompt
<ignoramus> didn't login
<BigPick> dave: HAHA, your set dude. :) I got Stone Temple pilots goin, some football on the tube, so I'm set for a while too :)
<WaltzingAlong> ignoramus: check the log  less /var/log/Xorg.0.log               but you could also try a backup as suggested by igniter
#kubuntu 2007-10-28
<igniter> ignoramus: sudo copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.1 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ignoramus> "copy: command not found"
<igniter> ignoramus: sorry, it's cp, not copy
<ignoramus> ok
<ignoramus> lemme try again
<ignoramus> "cannot start- no such file or directory"
<BigPick> you need to flip the two filenames :P
<dave> BigPick right well now eth0 is down now
<ignoramus> conf.1 last?
<BigPick> ignoramus: Indeed, its "cp SOURCE DEST"
<[ifr0g]> bluetooth !!
<BigPick> dave: Hmm, is that a bad thing?
<dave> BigPick and it seems to be using IPv6 according to network tools and also there's a "wmaster0" as well as "ra0" which WAS my normal
<ignoramus> ok, now how do i restart x without rebooting?
<[ifr0g]> ignoramus, ctrl + alt + backspace
<ignoramus> doesn't work from this terminal
<dave> BigPick it is if u want me to download stuff to compile that driver
<[ifr0g]> Anyone here uses bluetooth ?
<BigPick> dave: Well, you'll have to download the driver.
<dave> BigPick usb memory it is
<dave> BigPick rt2500?
<BigPick> dave: hmm okay, well you will need tools so lets get your eth0 up and running.
<dave> BigPick true
<BigPick> dave: lets try this the manual way. "sudo pkill NetworkManager" on the machine
<dave> no idea why its down, sudo if up eth0 says nBigPick k
<dave> BigPick k
<BigPick> dave: sounds good, ifup it and see if it gets and ip
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ignoramus> How much memory should i allocate to video card (old shitty onboard ATI Radeon 340M)
<ignoramus> in kB
<biovore> ignoramus: how much ram on is on the card?
<Gannondorf> I need help with graphics
<ignoramus> 128
<eagles0513875> ignoramus: up it another 128
<eagles0513875> no games need anythign more then 256
<eagles0513875> at least not yet
<[ifr0g]> My cant find my cell on the input device list ?
<ignoramus> so... in kB.... thats ?
<dave> BigPick we're up cos randomly there was duplicate in /etc/interfaces or whatever
<eagles0513875> not sure
<ignoramus> (i have problems with kB and KB)
<BigPick> dave: Sweet
<eagles0513875> night guys im out ofr the morning lol
<eagles0513875> 2am here
<igniter> ignoramus: still having problems? try another conf.x file --> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<biovore> Kb or KB
<dave> BigPick so what we d/ling
<biovore> bits or bites
<Gannondorf> BigPick: I have more problems that are worse than last nights
<BigPick> dave: You will need the headers for your current kernel, and build-essentials
<BigPick> Gannondorf: What can I do to help?
<ignoramus> @biovore: i just picked 256 and rebooted
<Gannondorf> BigPick: Now my Ark doesn't work, and neither does the terminal codes. Only works in gnome. I'm trying to install FreeCiv in gnome right now
<ignoramus> *crosses fingers*
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I also remembered how I fixed the lines problem you described
<zareliman> are there some terminal commands to upgrade to gusty ?
<ignoramus> zareliman: can't you just upgrade via the package manager?
<Gannondorf> And I got a huge error while doing sudo make install
<BigPick> Gannondorf: <3 FreeCiv. You can get that with Adept you know.
<ignoramus> i think it says "version upgrade"
<Gannondorf> I was unaware
<Gannondorf> But I still have troubles
<Gannondorf> want me to give you the error message?
<zareliman> I can, I was just wandering about something like: aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade -y
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Sure, then lemme walk you through the fix for the weird lines.
<ignoramus> gah! this thing *still* won't let me past terminal "cannot connect to X server"!
<Gannondorf> kk
<igniter> ignoramus: do this --> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gannondorf> checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.4.0... no
<Gannondorf> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<Gannondorf> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<Gannondorf> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<Gannondorf> configure: WARNING: Not checking for SDL; use --enable-client=sdl to enable
<Gannondorf> checking for X... no
<Gannondorf> checking whether Xfuncproto was supplied... no, found:  FUNCPROTO=15 NARROWPROTO
<Gannondorf> configure: WARNING: Not checking for XAW; use --enable-client=xaw to enable
<Gannondorf> configure: error: could not guess which client to compile
<igniter> ignoramus:  then restart
<hangthedj> !paste
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
 * Dr_Willis sighs
<BigPick> wow, there, pastebin is your friend my man
<igniter> ignoramus:  reconfiguring X is an unnecessary pain
<Gannondorf> wow
<Gannondorf> i was unaware
<[ifr0g]> How do i install older version of any package ?
<dave> BigPick we're go
<Gannondorf> !freeciv
<ubot3> Factoid freeciv not found
<Dr_Willis> I like the Freecolanization clone thats out. :)
<BigPick> dave: sweet, okay get the tarball for your driver, which you probably did, and unpack it.
<Tm_T> [ifr0g]: if you dont have local copy, well, though luck, repositories doesnt keep old copies
<[ifr0g]> darn.
<Gannondorf> BigPick: So what do I do?
<zareliman> can someone help me with this session stuff? I still can't get KDE4 working as an option on logon screen
<Ace2016> [ifr0g]: what package is it?
<ignoramus> ifr0g: check sourceforge.net for older release versions
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Well, thats an awsome error. What were you trying to do?
<ignoramus> adept/terminal will warn you're installing an older version, but go ahead
<Gannondorf> BigPick: trying to sudo make install freeciv
<dave> BigPick right so what i'm typing?
<[ifr0g]> !kbluetoothd
<ubot3> Factoid kbluetoothd not found
<ignoramus> igniter: i tried to copy xconf, and restarted kdm, now just blank screen... ?
<Gannondorf> !kbluetooth
<ubot3> Factoid kbluetooth not found
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Yeah, don't worry about it. Just use "sudo apt-get freeciv-client-gtk"
<Ace2016> what version of kbluetoothd?
<BigPick> dave: Well I'm not sure on the particulars, but starting with "./configure" is pretty standard.
<BigPick> dave: thats the usual automagical way to configure your Makefiles
<Gannondorf> BigPick: so what do I do about thte lines?
<Ace2016> BigPick: nope :D its usually      nano README
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Don't worry about them, they are there because you don't have the proper libraries installed to compile freeciv from source. Just download the binaries.
<dwidmann> Hmm, seems the encryption option on the gutsy cd is more or less broken :(
<BigPick> Ace2016: Good point.
<Ace2016> i can't believe the next ubuntu will be called hardy, man these names are starting to suck,
<Gannondorf> BigPick: not those lines, the graphics lines thing from last night
<igniter> ignoramus: hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get a terminal
<BigPick> dave: As Ace2016 said, checking the readme is an awsome way to start.
<ignoramus> k
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Oh yeah! Okay, this took me months to figure out.
<Gannondorf> Then thank His Noodly Master that you are here
<ignoramus> igniter: no dice. i'm still at the black prompt screen, not being able to connect to X server
<BigPick> Gannondorf: And I may not be remembering what I did correctly, so this may take a couple tries.
<Ace2016> !kdebluetooth
<ubot3> kdebluetooth: KDE Bluetooth Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0~beta8-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 868 kB, installed size 3888 kB
<ignoramus> any other helpful advice?
<ardchoille> Gannondorf: Any reason you're compiling freeciv instead of installing it from the repos?
<[ifr0g]> !find kbluetoothd
<ubot3> Package/file kbluetoothd does not exist in gutsy
<[ifr0g]> !find kbluetooth
<ubot3> Found: libkbluetooth-dev, libkbluetooth0
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I did this two years ago so bear with me
<Gannondorf> ardchoille: I'm done with that. And I was unaware it was in the repos
<igniter> ignoramus: do this --> go inside /etc/X11 and do a ls -o
<ignoramus> k
<Ace2016> [ifr0g]: what version are you looking for? trying to use feisty's one with gutsy or what?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Okay, it turns out that the neomagic video cards don
<BigPick> Gannondorf:'t handle transparency well.
<Gannondorf> BigPick: Am I gonna have to be in KDE to do this?
<Gannondorf> I'm in GNOME right now
<igniter> ignoramus: use a conf.x file with a date before you installed envy
<ignoramus> igniter: "go: command not found"
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Nope, just have a terminal window open.
<igniter> ignoramus: cd /etc/X11
<ignoramus> k
<Gannondorf> k
<igniter> ignoramus: ls -o
<BigPick> Gannondorf: We are going to reconfigure xserver-xorg, and when it asks you about the bit-depth stop and tell me what your options are.
<Gannondorf> now what
<Gannondorf> oh
<ignoramus> igniter: now i see a bunch of options with dates... what do i type?
<Gannondorf> BigPick: how do I do that?
<ignoramus> i see a good xorg.conf ... how do i load that one?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: so "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<igniter> ignoramus: look for a xorg.conf.x file that has an earlier date that the day on when you installed envy
<ignoramus> will a .bak file do?
<ignoramus> *xorg.conf.bak
<ignoramus> i mean
<igniter> should, try that one
<ignoramus> k- what do i actually type?>
<igniter> just be sure it's not too old
<ignoramus> it's not
<ignoramus> what's the command?
<igniter> sudo cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<Gannondorf> BigPick: So do I just ok through everything until then?
<ignoramus> ok... now reboot?
<igniter> yes
<ardchoille> ignoramus: reboot?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Yup, everything else should be okay.
<ardchoille> Why not just restart xorg?
<ignoramus> i've been trying everything... rebooting now
<igniter> ardchoille: what's the command to just restart x?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I forget the exact bit depth, but its an odd value, turns out the Neomagic cards don't handle "alpha channels" properly.
<ignoramus> my xorg file got changed by envy
<Gannondorf> BigPick: It's asking me about amount of memory to be used by the video card
<ignoramus> ....that's how this whole mess happened
<ignoramus> (well, i let it)
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Don't worry about that, just keep going.
<ignoramus> igniter: YOU ARE THE BEST!
<ardchoille> ignoramus: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Gannondorf> BigPick: It's blank
<ignoramus> i owe you many beers
<ignoramus> Thank you all!
<ignoramus> this is by far the best irc i've ever visited
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Yeah, I know, the driver doesn't recognize it properly, putting something there doesn't make any difference.
 * Dr_Willis cries tears of joy
<Dr_Willis> we'll send you our bill....
<Dr_Willis> :
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ignoramus> igniter: now will i have to change anything, or will it just use the good xorg.conf file?
<Dr_Willis> So let clarify this  - envy set up somthing wrongly?
<ignoramus> yup
<igniter> ignoramus: with that cp command you overwrote the old broke file, with a well configured one
<ignoramus> i tried to install the propriety ATI driver
<ignoramus> igniter: so i'm all good now?
<igniter> nothing else to change
<ignoramus> :)
<igniter> yes
<ignoramus> yeah, so Envy tried to install ATI driver, gave an error message, and then asked to overwrite xorg.conf (which it "recommended")
<Gannondorf> BigPick: what exactly will it say when it is ready?
<igniter> do a backup for the actual xorg.conf file, put something like xorg.conf-THISONEWORKS, use the cp command to do so
<ignoramus> i said, "well, if it's "recommended..."
<igniter> next time you cant access X you know what to do
<ignoramus> good idea.
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Did you get to the part that asks about bit depth?
<ignoramus> igniter: can i just copy and paste?
<Gannondorf> hang on
<BigPick> Gannondorf: It will give you a list of possilbe depths to use
<ignoramus> i don't know how to create a backup of a file
<igniter> ignoramus: not really, you don't hve root access to that folder from konqueror
<ignoramus> i see
<ignoramus> is it easy to create a backup of that file
<ignoramus> ?
<Gannondorf> BigPick: I'm at resolution selection screen, can I select more than I have?
<Dr_Willis> ignoramus,  in less time then it took you to type that line. :)
<igniter> go to a terminal and type this: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-THISONEWORKS
<BigPick> Gannondorf: You can.
<Gannondorf> cool
<ignoramus> i got it now.  I never used the "cp" command before.  I think it's sunk in.
<BigPick> Gannondorf: But be careful, only select the ones you KNOW the laptop can use
<dave> BigPick ive got the latest tarball/CVS and "make" it, and "make install" but no joy
<ignoramus> i learned something toda
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Otherwise it can error and die.
<igniter> ignoramus: not to mess with X?
<ignoramus> yeah :/
<BigPick> dave: okay, now you need to load the new module into your kernel.
<igniter> now you can, just have a backup at hand
<Gannondorf> BigPick: It says color depth in bits
<ignoramus> i've been on linux (kubuntu) for like one month - i have a LOT to learn
<ignoramus> but it's much more rewarding than using my Windows box
<ignoramus> ...although i'm on the MS box now, so i guess it does have some benefits ;)
<dave> BigPick how
<BigPick> dave: try "sudo modprobe rt61" or something. I don't know what your new module will be called.
<Gannondorf> BigPick: It says color depth in bits
<BigPick> Gannondorf: I heard you, what are the options?
<Gannondorf> um
<ignoramus> Once again, thanks all (especially igniter) and have a great night
<ignoramus> exit
<ignoramus> woops
<BigPick> dave: The readme should say what the resulting module name should be.
<Gannondorf> 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 24
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Okay, use 15.
<Gannondorf> BigPick: It exited
<BigPick> Gannondorf: okay, no errors right?
<Gannondorf> nope
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Good. now you need to restart your X server. I don't know the command way in gnome...
<Gannondorf> just tell me the kde way
<BigPick> Gannondorf: hitting Cntrl+Alt+Backspace should do it.
<Gannondorf> okay
<Gannondorf> lemme switch to kde
<Gannondorf> brb
<dave> BigPick right it says nowt on modprbe rt2500
<dave> soo ?
<BigPick> dave: go for it :)
<BigPick> dave: "sudo modprobe rt2500"
<dave> BigPick it dont do owt
<BigPick> dave: Does it give an error?
<dave> BigPick no, doesnt say anything
<Dr_Willis> dmesg dont say anyhing about the module loading?
<BigPick> Yeah, dmesg should say if it loaded or not.
<Gannondorf> BigPick: So what do I do again?
<BigPick> Gannondorf: well if your in kde just run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<nicon-> hello, i got problem, my dwl-g510 wlan card don't want to work, what can i do?
<BigPick> dave: You okay man? It should be like the last thing in dmesg.
<dave> BigPick no joy yet justlet me check dmesg
<nicon-> hello, i got problem, my dwl-g510 wlan card don't want to work, what can i do?
<BigPick> dave: well no news is good news run "iwconfig" and see if anything comes up
<nicon-> can smb help me?
<BigPick> nicon: Are you running Feisty of gutsy?
<nicon-> gutsy
<BigPick> nicon: Allright, lemme check some things. I don't have any experience with that card.
<dave> BigPick yeah ra0 comes up with stuff..what next???
<nicon-> BigPick: when i type iwconfig it finds this card...
<Gannondorf> BigPick: Your a genius
<igniter> I'm having problems with USB transfer speeds since I installed Feisty for the first time, now I'm running Gutsy and the problems are there still. It'll start at a good transfer speed, then after a couple of minutes the speed starts to fluctuate a lot, transfering a 700mb file can take up to 10min on an USB 2.0 port, any idea on what may be the problem?
<BigPick> dave: w00t!
<nicon-> but when i try to find dhcp, dont c any results...
<nicon-> so i type im manually
<nicon-> it*
<BigPick> Okay, manually configuring wireless cards from the terminal is very difficult.
<dave> BigPick ive jsut had a new boiler with RF thermostat, who's guessing its on the same channel?
<nicon-> BigPick: i mean from administration panel
<Gannondorf> BigPick: Your a genius
<BigPick> Gannondorf: :)
<Gannondorf> It worked!
<Gannondorf> yay!
<BigPick> Gannondorf: Glad I remembered it :)
<nicon-> BigPick: what can i do?
<BigPick> Okay dave and nicon.
<nicon-> <:
<nicon-> i'm so tired...
<BigPick> I want you both to restart your NetworkManagers. To do this run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<BigPick> You will also have to restart knetworkmanager
<nicon-> done
<dave> BigPick nicon?
<nicon-> dave: he mean u and me [;
<BigPick> Yeah the both of you :)
<BigPick> Now knetwork manager should appear as an icon in the bottom right hand corner of your screens in the taskbar.
<nicon-> BigPick: i can't c
<BigPick> nicon: then in a terminal run "knetworkmanager"
<nicon-> BigPick: done
<BigPick> something should show up looking like a connection or something.
<BigPick> If you click on it, a connection summary will pop up.
<nicon-> yep
<nicon-> and?
<dave> BigPick nope, no active device :(
<dope> so when i try to boot from the cd i get a "no emulation" msg, i've booted from this same cd on another computer no problem
<nicon-> i got here eth0 + ra1
<BigPick> dave: your going to need to exit knetworkmanager and restart it from terminal
<BigPick> nicon: by right-clicking on that icon, you should get a list of wireless networks
<nicon-> BigPick: got it
<dave> BigPick no nothing. its still looping back to 169.254 etc...
<BigPick> nicon: by clicking on one of the networks it will configure and connect.
<nicon-> BigPick: yeah, it should connect...
<maxther> ciao a tutti
<nicon-> but when i try to ping router - no results
<BonesolTeraDyne> !it | maxther
<ubot3> maxther: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nicon-> eh...
<maxther> ok thx
<BigPick> dave: in a terminal run "iwlist ra1 scanning"
<tferero> When someone on the board has a moment, I have a question regarding excessive disk spinning
<nicon-> BigPick: so? :P
<BigPick> nicon: Well, you having some sort of network problem. Did you get an ip address?
<nicon-> BigPick: by dhcp? no :/
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: This wouldn't have anythign to do with a laptop HD spinning like crazy, would it?
<nicon-> i typed it manualy (192.168.1.5)_
<dave> BigPick ra0 scanning no scan results
<tferero> oh yeah
<nicon-> where 192.168.1.1 = router
<semistud2354> i have a bit of a problem...every time i start kubuntu...it boots but i have to hit ctrl-d to end the shell and it writes something to /var/log/fchk/checkfs
<semistud2354> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<semistud2354> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=e6564bb3-7f60-4197-acc3-8bb212617121'
<semistud2354> fsck died with exit status 8
<tferero> it does, but my questions relate to  the fix proposed
<BigPick> nicon: well, setting up a static ip with wireless is tricky
<semistud2354> thats what it says
<nicon-> BigPick: so, what can i do, to dhcp work?:D
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: ah. ok. I was about to point you to the bug.
<nicon-> at windows there r no problems with that :P
<semistud2354> anyone know what to do
<BonesolTeraDyne> Oddly, my eMachies M2352 hasn't been affected by it.
<chovy> how do i remove a pkg that is not installed, but still thinks it is? "tovid"
<tferero> Bones: lol - been there.  I am a newbie,  so just need some guidance.  I am going to print out a code line, then ask a question
<sinan> hello, when i was playing with network settings i did a manual configuration once and since then i cant get back to default automatic mode does anyone have any idea how i can get that back?
<BigPick> nicon: Okay in knetworkmanager remove that static ip and set it to use dhcp,
<semistud2354> i partitioned my hd, then transfered files, then extended the partition back to the entire hd
<semistud2354> but its still showing the old partition...
<semistud2354> like where it gives me the choice to pick the partition
<semistud2354> to boot in
<semistud2354> i want to know how to remove that
<tferero> Bones: $sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda
<tferero> what is the -B 255?
<semistud2354> huh
<BigPick> semistud2354: Okay your problem is fairly complex.
<nicon-> BigPick: done, but still nothing :/
<BigPick> dave: okay in a terminal try "sudo ifconfig ra1 up"
<semistud2354> like when my computer turns on...i have to hit enter in that pick partition thing, and then hit ctrl-d
<jdmt> #ubuntu
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Sadly, I don't remember off the top of my head. Hold on, I'll check
<chovy> pkg: error processing tovid (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<chovy> Errors were encountered while processing: tovid
<chovy> how do i remove tovid?
<tferero> Bones: thank you
<nicon-> BigPick: when i use dhcp it gaves me ip like '169.254.bla.bla'
<semistud2354> big pick you want me to do that
<nicon-> :/
<semistud2354> ??
<nicon-> and ofc still cant work
<tferero> Bones: I think the values run 0- 254, so 255 seemed odd
<BigPick> nicon: allright
<nicon-> BigPick: any idea?
<dave> BigPick still nothing. ra1=nosuch device, ra0=nothing no reply
<semistud2354> o nvm
<semistud2354> so anyone have anyideas
<semistud2354> ??
<BigPick> nicon: you mean no ping?
<BonesolTeraDyne> The "-B 255" switch sets the Advanced Power Management, which can go from 0-255, according to the app help (the "-h" switch).
<BigPick> dave: oh sorry, did you try "sudo iwlist ra0 scanning"?
<nicon-> BigPick: no ping and this weird dhcp ip-adrress
<BigPick> well, your likely not connecting to the right network.
<tferero> Bones: here is my concern, if I change these values and it gets worse, how do I know what my original values were?
<dave> BigPick interface dosent support scanning: network is down
<tferero> Bones: I am spinning at 5 t o7 times per minute which seems excessive
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: That is excessive. Let me see what I can find out.
<BigPick> nicon: in iwconfig, what does it list the "Access Point" as?
<tferero> many thanks.  I read somwhere that this command line is temporary, but couldn't really confirm that
<BigPick> dave: okay, try to reset the interface using "sudo ifconfig ra0 down" then "sudo ifconfig ra0 up"
<nicon--> sorry, little problems
<nicon--> so, no ping, and this weird ip
<dave> BigPick nah tryed that
<nicon--> when i was setting network at my home (now i set it at my friend's comp) sometimes i had the same ip
<nicon--> and never work then
<nicon--> this '169.254.9.115'
<nicon--> it need to be sth like 192.168.1.5
<BigPick> nicon: Then that is the wrong network
<dave> BigPick still no luck
<nicon--> BigPick: eh, what can i do?
<BigPick> dave: okay "sudo rmmod rt2500" and then "sudo modprobe -v rt2500"
<tferero> Bones: this is the page of instructions I am leaning towards: http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/200...ve-killer-bug/
<BigPick> nicon: right click on network manager and select the proper network from the list
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Yeah, I saw that entry as well
<nicon--> BigPick: the list? where is this list? O_o
<tferero> Bones: hope I am not offending you truncating your name this way? Probably should be Bonsol...lol
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Found the answer as to what it does.
<nicon--> sth is weird, if i change for eg essid, then in iwconfig there is still the same essid O_o
<nicon--> wth?
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: it's no problem
<BigPick> nicon: when you right-click on the knetworkmanager icon it should show a menu. Under the "Wireless Networks" heading is the list of wireless networks your card can see.
<tferero> Bonesol
<tferero> not typing well here
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695/comments/16
<ubot3> Malone bug 59695 in acpi-support "default value in power.sh potentially kills laptop disks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: That states what the 255 does
<ubuntu_lord> i could really use some help........i was trying to rename a bunch of pictuers from .JPG to .jpg and i think i did something wrong because now theyre gone
<nicon--> BigPick: mhm, so there it are no any networks
<dave> BigPick: ok insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/extra/rt2500.ko
<tferero> Bonesol: thanks, looking
<ubuntu_lord> i did sudo rn *.JPG *.jpg and then  sudo mv *.JPG *.jpg
<BigPick> nicon: trying to manually config your wireless interface will not work because of network manager
<ubuntu_lord> and now theyre not in the directory
<awag> BigPick, I've decided to put the contents of my 80 gb drive onto my 320 gb, and reformat the 80 and use it as my boot drive, I should be able to mount my 320 gb drive as my home directory right?
<BigPick> nicon: in the terminal run "sudo iwlist ra1 scanning"
<nicon--> device or resource busy
<BigPick> dave: okay now check dmesg for any messages from the driver
<nicon--> O_o
<tferero> Bonesol: interesting; my laptop runs at ~45 to 50 c most of the time; could make it too hot
<nicon--> 5 minutes ago was sth other
<juancamilo> hi all
<dave> BigPic, link is not ready then times out etc etc...
<Tm_T> ubuntu_lord: hello
<ubuntu_lord> tm_t hi
<nicon--> ok, now i can scan...
<Tm_T> ubuntu_lord: why this nick this time?
<nicon--> and c sth..
<tferero> Bonesol: maybe a compromise value like 200; I read in one of the bug reports that 0 value is extreme power mode
<nicon--> BigPick: can i wrote to u @ priv?
<ubuntu_lord> i forgot to change the main nick back
<BigPick> dave: are you sure the network is active?
<Gannondorf> Yawn
<Gannondorf> im bored
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Yeah, You'd probably be safe around 200-225.
<Gannondorf> Someone give me something to do
<BigPick> awag: you should be able to mount it yes.
<dave> BigPick yeap
<tferero> Bonesol: I have one of those 'roll your eyes' questions we newbies tend to ask :)
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: go ahead. XD
<nicon--> BigPick: can i wrote to u @ priv?
<BigPick> dave: and iwconfig shows the interface?
<tferero> Bonesol: the instructions reference making an .sh file, but I don't seem to know how to do this
<BigPick> Guys, I'm one freaking guy here.
<awag> haha
<nicon--> :D
<nicon--> BigPick: please :P
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: hold on, I'll show you.
<awag> BigPick, don't pretend you don't have super powers
<Gannondorf> konversation woo
<BigPick> I do have a migrane.
<tferero> Bonesol: many thanks; it is very much appreciated
<nicon--> BigPick: U c a msg from me?
<juancamilo> i got the installation cds of matlab for linux, a friend of mine, burned them using suse 10, and we use them to install it on several computers, I brougt them home to install the software on my laptop runnig kubuntu 7.1 but the cds are recognized as blank cds. I'm sure they are ok and that they are not empty, i also know that the problem is not the drive itself because I have a dual boot with windows xp and i can see the content of
<juancamilo> the disk in windows.... any ideas?????
<nicon--> because i got error @irc :P
<juancamilo> anyone???
<KingJere> could someone direct me to a good resource for getting a mp3 player to be recognized?
<BigPick> Okay, dave. does iwconfig show your wireless card?
<Gannondorf> KingJere: recognized in what
<Gannondorf> Amarok?
<KingJere> Gannondorf: just as a usb harddrive would be fine.
<BigPick> juancamilo: I have no new ideas since yesterday.
<dave> BigPick, yeah, iwconfig shows ra0 is there and the text network. although link quality is 0. though pda works on the wifi. just checked
<Gannondorf> So you want to connect a usb harddrive to your computer
<KingJere> Gannondorf: no. I bought a new mp3 player and its not even recognized as a generic storage volume.
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42409/
<juancamilo> BigPick: thanks tho
<Gannondorf> hm
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: read that. It has some simple instructions on how to make a shell script.
<Gannondorf> try reinstalling amarok
<Gannondorf> it should be recogzined by that
<ubuntu_lord> can anyone help me with some missing files........i may have typed a command wrong and i dunno where they may have gone
<KingJere> from /var/log/messages/ new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<BigPick> dave: well I'm not sure then. I have no specific experience with that driver.
<tferero> Bonesol: got it - .sh for shell script, lol - wasn't sure if there was a gui method or command line only
<dave> BigPick well im just try a fresh install tomorrow see what happens
<BigPick> dave: I hate to do this, but I might have to recommend you go looking at the wiki for the rt2x00 driver
<juancamilo> I tried to mount it manually but this is what i got
<dave> BigPick i have
<juancamilo> juancamilo@jvasquez:~$ sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom/
<juancamilo> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<juancamilo> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<juancamilo>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<juancamilo>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<juancamilo>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Tm_T> !paste | juancamilo
<ubot3> juancamilo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BigPick> dave: well don't fresh install the whole operating system :P
<BigPick> dave: OH DAVE WAIT!!
<juancamilo> sorry
<BigPick> dave: have you used the grapgic config tool yet?
<dave> BigPick?
<tferero> Bonesol: are you aware of how I can tell what power management level I am currently running at now? Even with sudo hdparm -a I don't recall seeing this value
<dave> BigPick ?
<Angelus> is it posible to have both kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed?
<juancamilo> i need some help,.... i've been trying everything but i still can get my cdrom to work propertly.
<BigPick> dave: "sudo apt-get rt2500"
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Not too sure.I think it was "-C"
<juancamilo> the proble summarices as follows: my kubuntu 7.1 will detect some cds ok, but most of them blank or as audio, and is not possible to see the contents of the disk...
<dave> BigPick already newest version
<tferero> Angelus: yes, I have done this but it clutters up the menus as it installs lots of stuff from the other desktop
<BigPick> dave: good, now..
<Angelus> what do you mean by "clutters" tferero
<BigPick> dave: there should be a graphical config tool included, i'm not sure what it is called...
<dave> BigPick rutilt ?
<dave> BigPick no worky
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Nope, that's not it, and I don't see anythign in the help. in fact, I see everything but "Get current Advanced Power Management setting"
<juancamilo> how can i reinstall the driver for my cd-dvd rom in kubuntu? or see if it is installed and working fine?
<BigPick> dave: does it give an error?
<BigPick> juancamilo: The driver is built into the linux kernel.
<dave> BigPick yeah, cant read in socket. code: 4
<juancamilo> BigPick: mmm, i see, look, i'm not sure if this helps or give you a clue...
<dave> BigPick, well...i guess i should go. its late here now. will be back tomorrow.
<dave> ta for all your help
<BigPick> dave: okay :)
<tferero> Angelus: it adds the gnome packages to the kde menu and vice versa, so the menus get a wee bit full
<Angelus> oh
<Angelus> i see
<tferero> Bonesol: the info switch gave me this line (among others): AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled
<zeke> yo
<dope> when trying to boot from the live cd it seems to just skip over it.  the cd rom is set to boot first in the bios but it always goes straight to grub
<tferero> Angelus: once you install the second desktop it is not so easy to do a clean uninstall, or at least it didn't seem that way to me
<dope> and the live cd does boot on other machines
<tferero> Angelus: let me see if I can find a link on that for you to read about it
<Dezine> Evening
<juancamilo> BigPick: this is what i got after mounting it manually.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42411/plain/
<Angelus> thank you tferero
<tferero> Angelus:  here is one:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: did you check to see if there is anything about APM in your BIOS? That's something that is mentioned in the bug.
<BigPick> juancamilo: That error indicates that the cd has a corrupted superblock
<BigPick> juancamilo: I feel your pain on this, I had to install mathcad and LabView on this laptop as well.
<juancamilo> BigPick: the thing is the cd works fine under suse and kubunu....
<Dezine> Could anyone suggest a decent alternative to Dreamweaver?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Dezine: Kompozer.
<tferero> Bonesol: no, hadn't done that yet
<Dezine> Alright, I'll have to check that out, waiting for my sytem to upgrade to Gutsy
<BonesolTeraDyne> Dezine: http://www.kompozer.net/ is the website
<juancamilo> BigPick: just in my laptop kubuntu detects it as blank, or audio, or nothing...
<zeke> there a channel for knoppmyth?
<Dezine> Thanks for the info!
<zeke> yup
<BigPick> juancamilo: allright, well lets take a look at your cdrom then
<juancamilo> BigPick: all right then...
<BigPick> juancamilo: can you pastebin "sudo lspci -v"
<tferero> Angelus: I am trying to find a reference for the clean uninstall if you were to remove one desktop or the other
<tferero> Angelus:  I can't seem to locate it now, of course
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: hold on, I've got the link for that
<Angelus> tferero: well in that case i'll make a format no worries
<Angelus> :p
<juancamilo> BigPick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42412/
<tferero> Angelus:  I did that too.   I didn't ask you what distro you were running - I use Kubuntu
<zeke> cause I try to do an aptitude dist-upgrade and it tells me I have lots of broken packages and unmet dependencies
<BonesolTeraDyne> Angelus: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde for KDE only
<Angelus> i use kubuntu too tferero, im a big kde fan
<zeke> yet the packages that it says are broken work alright
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: that the one?
<tferero> Bonesol: I knew I saw that somewhere
<tferero> Angelus: me too
<BonesolTeraDyne> Angelus: same here
<tferero> Angelus:  I looked over gnome for a bit, but liked kde better
<tferero> Angelus: have you used linux for a long tim?  I am really new to it, but learning really fast
<Angelus> i got adictd to kde, too nice.
<Angelus> tferero: hmm about 7-9 months iv been using linux
<Angelus> soemthing like that i think
<Angelus> hmm , 7months
<Angelus> thats it
<BigPick> juancamilo: okay, can you run "lsmod | grep cdrom"
<tferero> Angelus: 2 months here
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero, Angelus: Might want to take that sort of discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic . Not sure what kind of mood the operators are in
<tferero> Bonesol: sorry, forgot my manners
<Angelus> there's no operators BonesolTeraDyne :p
<Angelus> lol
<BonesolTeraDyne> Angelus: There are, they just don't stay in operator mode at all times.
<Angelus> oh
<BonesolTeraDyne> Angelus: they raise to op level only when needed
<BigPick> juancamilo: and see if the cdrom module is loaded please
<lencho> hello
<juancamilo> BigPick:  this is the output: cdrom                  37536  1 sr_mod
<tferero> Bonesol:  I am thinking if my -B switch is already at 255, I am going to have to check the bios next time I log in
<lencho> i`m a noob using kubuntu jeje it`s my first time using Konversation
<lencho> somone speak spanish
<BigPick> juancamilo: good, okay now "ls -la /dev/cdrom" please
<lencho> ?
<BigPick> lencho: english
<lencho> okdk
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: I hope it's the BIOS, and not somethign worse. With the way the laptop APM bug is being handled, I'd hate to see it get worse.
<juancamilo> BigPick: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2007-10-27 19:15 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<lencho> i try my best
<tferero> Angelus: one thing I found after installing gnome, was that there were one or two utilities I liked better so I kept those
<tferero> But I also kept alot of other stuff I fear
<Angelus> i never liked gnome , but kde....... love at first sight
<tferero> Bonesol:  I second that.  This is a fairly new drive - about 8 months old and not used much before
<Angelus> gnome is not ugly, nicer then windows, but man kde... r0ckz
<lencho> kde is beautiful i mean
<tferero> Bonesol; so most of the use is in the last 2 months; I have 56,000 spins already
<lencho> yeah kde roks
<BigPick> jauncamilo: okay, checking something...
<danny_> i need help
<BonesolTeraDyne> !nick
<ubot3> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<BonesolTeraDyne> that's not the one I wanted, though I did need that info.
<juancamilo> BigPick: take your time
<danny_> i need to know how to installing  programs like firefox, adobe flash
<KingJere> !ehci_hcd
<ubot3> Factoid ehci_hcd not found
<KingJere> !uhci_hcd
<ubot3> Factoid uhci_hcd not found
<BonesolTeraDyne> !botabuse | KingJere
<ubot3> KingJere: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<crimsun_> danny_: use Adept.
<Tm_T> !install | danny_
<ubot3> danny_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Tm_T> noooooo
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> !adept | danny_
<ubot3> danny_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Tm_T> my bad
<BonesolTeraDyne> Tm_T: haha. I know the feeling.
<lencho> hey i have problem with adept
<Tm_T> BonesolTeraDyne: I've got the feeling by Hasselhoff ?
<Tm_T> lencho: spit it out
<BonesolTeraDyne> Tm_T: No, and that's TMI.
<danny_> i need  to install firefox
<Tm_T> TMI?
<danny_> i dont know how to
<Tm_T> danny_: yes, use adept?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Tm_T: Too much info...
<Tm_T> BonesolTeraDyne: I see
<danny_> adept?
<danny_> im new
<lencho> im running kubuntu with vmware im trying it, but when i try to update someting it shows an error message
<Tm_T> danny_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<lencho> ok thx
<tferero> Bonesol: before I forget, thank your for your help - several questions answered, which helped me a lot
<BonesolTeraDyne> tferero: Glad I could help
<tferero> danny:  have you used adept in any way before?
<Tm_T> BonesolTeraDyne: mind to join #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Tm_T: I'm in there. why?
<Tm_T> oh great
<lencho> es
<BigPick> juancamilo: okay lets do this the hardcore way
<juancamilo> BigPick: ok
<dope> can i install gutsy from within fiesty?
<BigPick> juancamilo: this is kinda a last-ditch effort here.
<juancamilo> dope: yes, use adep
<Tm_T> dope: upgrade ofcourse :))
<dope> the upgrade completely hosed my system
<dope> which is why i wanna do a fresh install
<BigPick> juancamilo: run "sudo dd if=/dev/scd0 of=test.iso"
<juancamilo> BigPick: no prob,
<rdvon> how do i upgrade my kubuntu to gutsy gibbon?
<Tm_T> rdvon: see topic
<rdvon> thanks!
<rdvon> :)
<rdvon> can't i upgrade via adept?
<Tm_T> yes
<dope> i wouldn't
<Tm_T> its all in the topic =)
<dope> well i tried
<juancamilo> BigPick: dd: opening `/dev/scd0': No medium foun
<dope> now i have a broken linux install
<RabidDog_> Somebody needs to add 'Kubuntu' to the spell checker dictionary for Kontact!  It keeps showing up as misspelled.
<BigPick> juancamilo: what the hell.... and the cd is in there?
<dope> is there a way i can mount the iso from within fiesty and boot off of that or something?
<zeke> lol
<rdvon> I don't think so... ;)
<jarn> Where is bash history? I forget.
<juancamilo> BigPIck: sorry for that. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42413/
<hangthedj> ~/.bash_history
<BigPick> juancamilo: okay, something way wonky is going on
<rdvon> what's so different about kubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<juancamilo> BigPick: ??? i have no idea...
<rdvon> does it have all the cool foxbuntu features or whatever?
<BigPick> juancamilo: run "sudo rmmod cdrom; sudo modprobe -v cdrom" for me please
<rdvon> yay!
<rdvon> new gimp :)
<ardchoille> BigPick: I don't use dd often, but shouldn't if be /mountpoint and not /dev/device ?
<rdvon> hmm... for a full system upgrade; this is a pretty sort d/l time
<BigPick> ardchoille: The problem is we can't mount the cd.
<ardchoille> BigPick: Oh, ok
<rdvon> it's already 68% doen.
<rdvon> *done.
<juancamilo> BigPick: juancamilo@jvasquez:~$ sudo rmmod cdrom; ERROR: Module cdrom is in use by sr_mod
<jarn> Is there a way to see what was outputted to a shell when what you want is up high enough that it's past the point you can scroll to it?
<BigPick> jauncamilo: Allright dude, I'm totally out of ideas now.
<stdin> jarn: unless you put it to some log, no
<ardchoille> jarn: pipe the output to "more":  command | more
<wilson_> jarn: when you run the command put |more afterwards   or |less
<ardchoille> cat really_big_file | more
<wilson_> less is better
<ardchoille> less is better, yeah
<stdin> less is more :p
<ardchoille> hehe
<jarn> Haha, you beat me to it. :P
<jarn> Okay, guys, thanks.
<BigPick> juancamilo: I'm sorry dude :(
<jarn> Too bad what I was doing took awhile so it will take awhile to do it once more.
<danny_> how do you install a program on kubuntu
<jarn> The description for more even says that less is more.
<rdvon> I don't see the version upgrade button :\
<juancamilo> BigPick: thanks for your help tho, nice try...
<juancamilo> ardchoille: nay ideas?
<ardchoille> juancamilo: no :(
<BigPick> juancamilo: if dd can't get anything, then something is really off.
<danny_> help
<ardchoille> juancamilo: What happens when you try to mount it?
<BigPick> danny_: Use adept
<rdvon> ok. i got it.
<danny_> im updating everything
<danny_> but nothing with adobe flash player....
<rdvon> I'm having a problem with the version upgrade...
<rdvon> it said it couldn't verify the integrity of the upgrade app D:
<BigPick> Allright guys, I gotta get some dinner, I'll see you all later.
<danny_> ok
<juancamilo> ardchoille: im runnig kubuntu 7.1 and some of the cds that i use are not getting detected, they are detected as blank or audio ...but i cant see the contents...
<danny_> is there a mac theme for kubuntu?
<danny_> im a fan of there close icons
<ardchoille> danny_: yes
<danny_> where can i find this
<juancamilo> BigPick: what is dd?
<rdvon> bah. it's taking a long time to get the dist upgrader.
<jarn> Why does checkinstall no longer accept underscores in version name?
<ardchoille> danny_: Like this? http://ardchoille42.googlepages.com/kde-osx2.jpg
<rdvon> :<
<danny_> ardchoille_: thx
<danny_> yea
<ardchoille> danny_: There is a tutorial for that:  http://baghira.sourceforge.net
<rdvon> I need help!
<ardchoille> danny_: But, don't compile baghira, it's in the repos: sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<ardchoille> danny_: Sorry, the tut is:  http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<Tm_T> !patience | rdvon
<ubot3> rdvon: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rdvon> !stfu
<ubot3> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<rdvon> jfgfi?
<Tm_T> rdvon: I ask you to behave
<juancamilo> ardchoille: for this: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrom/ this is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42414/
<rdvon> should I close all apps before performing the upgrade?
<danny_> ardchoille
<ardchoille> juancamilo: and did dmesg have any info?
<danny_> im new its hard any help
<ardchoille> danny_: The tutorial explains it much better than I can.
<danny_> well
<danny_> im sort of new to linux is there a vid i can watch like a guided tour
<rdvon> danny_: what do you need help with?
<danny_> installing a mac os x theme for kubuntu
<rdvon> Oh, I tried doing that a while back.
<rdvon> one sec.
<ardchoille> danny_: Be honest, is it that the tutorial is huge and you don't want to read it all?
<danny_> no
<danny_> im new
<danny_> im a windows user
<danny_> i dont get this stuff
<rdvon> It's much easier than you think ;)
<rdvon> just different.
<ardchoille> You're new? Ok, first thing you need to know.. you're going to have to learn and read in order toget the most out of Linux.
<rdvon> you need baghira, do you have it?
<danny_> and i dont use kubuntu much because it doesnt support wifi
<juancamilo> ardchoille: man, thats a very long output, what im exactly looking for?
<BonesolTeraDyne> rdvon: I usually don't recommend upgrading. It tends to break things too easily. Infact, it broke both my laptop and desktop installs. I suggest just backing up everything in your home directory and reinstalling.
<danny_> and i cant connect to my network
<ardchoille> juancamilo: No idea, I've never had a device problem.
<rdvon> danny_: you need ndiswrapper.
<danny_> rdvon: how do i get
<rdvon> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<rdvon> then,
<rdvon> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-gtk
<juancamilo> ardchille: this is only dmesg | tail:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42415/
<rdvon> danny_: type that in the konsole
<flash_> rdvon: what's the use of ndiswrapper?
<rdvon> flash_: to get wireless cards working..
<danny_> rdvon: please wait and repeat that when im done updating my system using adept
<rdvon> I opend a private message window, do you see it?
<ardchoille> juancamilo: That device may be dead or going bad.
<flash_> dvon: does ubuntu use it
<rdvon> danny_: what type of wireless card do you have?
<juancamilo> ardchoille: it works with the kubuntu cd, which is burned as well, and if i log on win xp it works fine too
<ardchoille> juancamilo: I don't know what to tell you then :(
<juancamilo> BigPick: ardchille: thanks for the time... i could not get it to work, i'll boot to windows to get the info from the cds
<danny_> i have a dell mini wireless card
<danny_> i have to register my nickname
<danny_> can anyone change my nick to danny7210
<danny_> so i can register it
<danny_> danny is taken
<danny_> Admin_
<danny_> can u change my nickname to <danny7210_>
<flash_> im couldnt see it in the list but danny_
<danny_> ill show you the full name
<Angelus> danny_: to change you're nick, type "/nick danny7210"
<danny_> type "/nick danny7210
<danny_>  "/nick danny7210
<Angelus> without the " "
<Angelus> :)
<danny7210> ok
<danny7210> there
<danny7210> rdvon
<danny7210> my wireless card is a broadcom corportation dell wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<rdvon> yeah... something bad happened.
<rdvon> real bad..
<rdvon> in the middle of the upgrade kubuntu locked up.
<matthias> hi
<Angelus> hi, can someone tell me  a data recovery progam to recover deleted data
<matthias> i dont know
<alex-weej> does kubuntu use konq or firefox as default browser
<snes_rocks> konqueror
<alex-weej> fuck sake
<alex-weej> thanks
<snes_rocks> Is there any possibility, besides manually installing eclipse, of getting JUnit4 to work?
<j1solutions> hey you guys hello
<matthias> hi
<JDMT> does the Caps and Scroll lights on your keyboard blink?
<j1solutions> what is the best tool for managing wireless connections on grump gibbon?
<snes_rocks> i prefer knetworkmanager
<j1solutions> snes, you use that for wireless?
<snes_rocks> yes
<j1solutions> this card is a cisco that acts funny
<j1solutions> it has eth1 and wifi1
<j1solutions> and eth1 is the one that works
<flash_> hi, how can i catch the packages on Lan?
<j1solutions> thanks snesrocks
<j1solutions> anyone running asterisk on kubu 7.1?
<Search4Lancer> eep! when I try to run cpudynd, I get "cpudynd: CPU frequency control disabled"! As such, my CPU is running full speed ahead, and it's only a matter of time before I overheat... why would freq control be disabled, and how can I reenable it?
<j1solutions> hey droning
<j1solutions> what's new?
<j1solutions> whats up with the looping updates
<j1solutions> i keep getting messages, which downloads software, which doesn't install
<j1solutions> anyone else getting this error?
<Search4Lancer> no idea what you're talking about
<j1solutions> i get a messge in the system tray saying i have updates, adept appears to dowload serveral
<j1solutions> packages, which then aborts, and begins again.
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<redheat> ok let's head to the people on Kubuntu
<redheat> hi everyone
<redheat> I want to share files between my laptop which has gutsy gibbon installed on it and my desktop which three OS' installed on it..windows xp, windows vista and ubuntu gutsy
<redheat> how can I share media between my laptop and my desktop, especially the on the laptop side
<redheat> ok I got it
<tekteen> anyone here know if there is a developers chatroom?
<Tm_T> tekteen: for developers of what?
<tekteen> ubuntu
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-devel
<tekteen> thanx
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !irc
<userbn> .
<userbn> n
<Tm_T> ah, ubot3 is other side
<userbn> what?
<userbn> o
<tekteen> Tm_T: do you know how to recreate the pool on the alt. install cd?
<Tm_T> nope
<tekteen> thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> cptnspoon,  check in /media/
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know anything about kernel module configuration files? i've got what should be a simple question, this is for a class and want to verify my guess is right...
<cptnspoon> Dr_Willis: thanks
<cptnspoon> Dr_Willis: Yay, found the file. Thank you so much!!!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Had to find the Baby pictures right! :)
<cptnspoon> Dr_Willis: something like that :P it was my resume actually :D I can put this down in my skills now :P
<Dr_Willis> skilled in beeing a leet haxor.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<cptnspoon> Dr_Willis: A leet haxor?? What does that mean??
<Dr_Willis> means you are a cool linux chix :)
<Black_Chaos> I just got compiz installed and I can't seem to get the "super" key working.
<Dr_Willis> Black_Chaos, i had a similer issue - then relized i had the window/game switch on game on my  Keyboard.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Black_Chaos> i don't have one of those. This is on a Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop
<cptnspoon> Dr_Willis: gee thanks :P my boyfriend will be proud of me even working out how to get on here. I think he's trying to make me a linux geek.
<Dr_Willis> You can dress up as Tux for Haloween
<danny_> hello
<danny_> i need help installing a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card on kubuntu
<danny_> help please
<danny_> would be nice
<Dr_Willis> I dont do much with wireless.. sorry.,. perhaps others can help
<danny_> kk
<Dr_Willis> There is also a lot of info on wireless  and laptops in the forums
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: uhm?
<danny_> or can somebody help me install a mac os x theme for kubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> danny_,  ICK.
<Tm_T> !fi | hara
<ubot3_> hara: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<danny_> ?
<Dr_Willis> danny_,  thers only proberly 100 of them to choose from
<danny_> well were can i find them
<danny_> ill google it
<danny_> lol
<Dr_Willis> i think bagheria in the repos is similer
<Dr_Willis> check out the extra kde themes in default
<sonoftheclayr> danny_: try kde-look.org
<Dr_Willis> there are a lot in the repos.. check there first. :)
<sonoftheclayr> baghira is a good osx theme i think
<Dr_Willis> I hate the ox-x window decor. But the widgets are ok. :)
<cptnspoon> okay i know this isnt a kubuntu question at all but i need help. I am currently a 1st year apprentice beauty therapist and my boss extended my probationary period because "I don't smile enough". Load of bull...
<cptnspoon> So I need to write my resume to apply for another... but how do I say why I am looking for another job?
<[ifr0g]> danny_, http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<cptnspoon> I can't say my boss was mean. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> 'looking for a job with  better  long term ..... somthing..." :)
<Dr_Willis> goals..
<danny_> thanks
<[ifr0g]> cptnspoon, Say, The company removed many due to low profit.
<Tm_T> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<Dr_Willis> danny_,  if you use the compiz stuff and emerald - theres about 20 OX-X wana be themes for that.
<Tm_T> !ndiswrapper
<ubot3_> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Tm_T> cptnspoon: wrong channel for that, please #kubuntu-offtopic for OT discussion
<Tm_T> heyyy, I said about offtopic
<Tm_T> please, OT discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic
<HomeRoey> hey all
<HomeRoey> er
<HomeRoey> how do I install codecs for mp3/ogg/flac again?
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HomeRoey> THANK YOU  :)
<Tm_T> HomeRoey: ogg is "builtin" :(
<HomeRoey> oh, right
<Tm_T> aka "good default"
<Dr_Willis> i alwasy install that kubuntu-restricted-thang. :)
<Dr_Willis> !find kubuntu-restricted
<ubot3> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_Willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<danny__> hello
<danny__> can anyone help me with installing a mac os x theme im having trouble
<danny__> i need help
<danny__> how do i find out what version of kubuntu i have.....
<Dr_Willis> danny_,  lsb_release -a
<danny__> thanks
<j1solutions> nic dr willis
<danny__> i need help finding and installing a mac os x theme for kubuntu
<danny__> i can seem to get on im new so
<Dr_Willis> !find bagh
<ubot3> Found: kwin-baghira
<danny__> help would be nice
<Dr_Willis> !info kwin-baghira
<ubot3> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (gutsy), package size 773 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<t3ch13> Where can I find info on getting Compiz to work in Kubuntu with a Nvidia graphics card?
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> Right there. :) heh..
<danny__> dr willis
<Stingball> Help please when I try to update i get "Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  maindeb/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<danny__>  lsb_release -a
<danny__> danny@ubuntu:~$  lsb_release -a
<danny__> No LSB modules are available.
<danny__> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<danny__> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<danny__> Release:        7.04
<danny__> Codename:       feisty
<danny__> danny@ubuntu:~$
<danny__> danny@ubuntu:~$
<stdin> !paste | danny_
<ubot3> danny_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> and danny__ ^
<Dr_Willis> pastebining - normal output? :)
<danny__> i need a mac os x theme for ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<Dr_Willis> danny__,   kwin-baghira  is such a theme
<danny__> where can it be located
<Dr_Willis> danny__,  its IN THE repositories
<Stingball> ok with pastebin when I try version upgrade I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42422/
<Dr_Willis> fire up your fave package manager search/install it. :)
<Stingball> I have the cd if it helps of 7.10
<Dr_Willis> !find kwin
<viktor_> hi everytime i try to connect to kopete messenger it says wrong password but its not the wrong password
<ubot3> Found: kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended, kwin-style-dekorator, kwin-style-knifty (and 6 others)
<stdin> Stingball: try disabling all non *.archive.ubuntu.com repositories
<Stingball> ok thanks
<danny__> thanks
<danny__> !find kwin-baghira
<ubot3> Found: kwin-baghira
<danny__> lol
<danny__> i installed it
<danny__> now what
<Dr_Willis> use the theme manager tools to enable it?
<viktor_> can u donwload msn for kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !msn
<ubot3> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<danny__> dr willis where is theme manager.........
<stdin> danny__: set it in 'system settings > appearance > style' and system 'settings > appearance > window decorator'
<viktor_> or some other chat program thats not so stone age for live messenger
<Dr_Willis> Right there in with all the other system setting stuff. Not using KDE right now so i cant  tell you exactly
<Dr_Willis> start exploring Kde. :)
<Stingball> gain rather then pidgin?
<danny__> .........
<Dr_Willis> a kde 'theme' is composed of different parts.. The window decortation, the widgets, the icons. and the color.
<danny__> great
<danny__> im new to kde
<Dr_Willis> you can mixx and match the parts with the  appearance tools
<danny__> so idk
<Dr_Willis> system -> settings -> appearance , start twiddling. :) have fun
<danny__> thats not for kubuntu
<danny__> .......
<Dr_Willis> You could have Baghira window decorations with Windows 95 style buttons.
<Dr_Willis> danny__,  have you been asking for a  GNOME theme in the Kubuntu channel?
<danny__> no i need one for kubuntu
<danny__> GNOME IS UBUNTU
<stdin> Dr_Willis: s/system -> settings/system settings/
<stdin> danny__: NO NEED FOR CAPS
<Stingball> stdin: looks like you wuz on the money
<danny__> ok
<Stingball> Gnome is I am agast
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu 'uses' gnome. :)    or you can make it use other window managers.
<danny__> ......
<danny__> i just need a theme for kubuntu 7.04 feisty
<Stingball> 7.04 remembers that from long ago
<stdin> danny__: you installed it, then I told you have to activate it. what more do you want?
<danny__> im new i really dont know anything about ubuntu i just got my wireless card working that is my first thing done
<Stingball> liek 3 min
<danny__> i dont kw to activate itnow ho
<stdin> danny__: set it in 'system settings > appearance > style' and system 'settings > appearance > window decorator'
<viktor_> hi how do i install peigeion
<Dr_Willis> take some time and explore all the kde settings  tools/kcontrol panel things
<danny__> im using kubuntu........
<danny__> i have 7.04
<Tm_T> danny__: yes, we know that
<Stingball> peigeion or pidgin?
<Dr_Willis> actually you can right click on the title bar and get to the settings also cant ya.
<danny__> i dont have appearance thing
<danny__> stdin
<stdin> danny__: in system settings click on  'appearance' under 'Look & Feel', then in 'style' and 'window decorator' choose baghira
<danny__> ..........
<viktor_> does anyone know of a package for emerald theme mananger which will giv u a hole selection of themese rather then downloadin 1 at a time
<danny__> i dont have appearance
<stdin> then you haven't got a default kubuntu install
<danny__> i have wubi i installed kubuntu 7.04 feisty
<Dr_Willis> viktor_,  i dont think there is one. i use the  emerald theme tools to 'download' them from the emerald repos
<Stingball> danny__: why not start with a clean shiney 7.10?
<danny__> ahhhhh i just got my wireless card working ..........
<Linusx> Dr_Willis: can that Mac theme be installed on dapper?
<danny__> and i cant install it using wubi
<Stingball> danny__: so now you knwo how it's done
<Dr_Willis> Linusx,  thers a lot of mac-LOOKING themes
<Dr_Willis> !wubi
<ubot3> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Dr_Willis> Ive never touched wubi so cant vouch for how messed up it may be. :)
<danny__> it works great
<Stingball> < has great fear of the wubi
<Dr_Willis> danny__,  aparently not if  you are having such issues with it...
<stdin> danny__: this is what system settings should look like http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/1528/systemsettingstw5.png
<Dr_Willis> danny__,  and theres a great many # of others with   issues i see
<danny__> woah
<danny__> this is 7.04
<danny__> ?
<viktor_> how do change the time
<stdin> that's the 7.04 system settings,
<Dr_Willis> i would dump 7.04
<Stingball> confused wubi is great all haill the wubi or and theres a great many # of others with   issues i see
<danny__> ok got it
<danny__> lol
<stdin> viktor_: right click the clock > Adjust Date & Time
<danny__> downloaded patch
<danny__> works!
<Stingball> right click on the time
<sparr> Are there any debian-friendly ways to keep multiple versions of wine installed at the same time?
<Linusx> Dr_Willis: Am I understanding you right... that 'kwin-baghira' is / contains more than one theme?
<Dr_Willis> its a os-x theme. Theres dozens of OTHER os-x look alike themes out there
<danny__> no you got it wrong
<Dr_Willis> it looks like os-x
<danny__> i was going into all aplications
<viktor_> can pigeion connect to msn
<Stingball> can you make osx look liek ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Stingball,  no idea. i dont care about OSX :)
<Stingball> nor do I
<danny__> how do i change nick
<sparr> danny__: /nick whatever
<n2kubuntu> there
<n2kubuntu> thanks
<n2kubuntu> does anyone have a kde theme of mac os x
 * Dr_Willis thinks hes seen this go full circle 10 times now.
<Stingball> Sorry you want to join #osx on de mac
<n2kubuntu> but i need it for kubuntu
<n2kubuntu> not mac
<Stingball> why not since your using windows do a VMware install of osx
<Dr_Willis> If youve installed the kwin-Baghira theme - thenyou have an os-x theme installed for kde.
<sanzanric> kubuntu
<n2kubuntu> it pops up saying it crashed
<n2kubuntu> when i use ark
<Stingball> maybe the issue ishe is running a comadore or sinclar?
<n2kubuntu> adept i mean
<n2kubuntu> ?
<Dr_Willis> i dont have a 7.04 system any more.. so cant help ya with trouble shooting that. I much perfer  7.10 gutsy
<n2kubuntu> ok
<n2kubuntu> i will make a live cd
<n2kubuntu> can u make a live cd on kubuntu
<n2kubuntu> and burn it
<Dr_Willis> You can burn iso images with k3b
<n2kubuntu> ok
<n2kubuntu> wow i get 200kbs on wifi using kubuntu compared to windows 100kb
<Dr_Willis> if you are super addicted to OS-X look check out DreamLinux
<Dr_Willis> http://www.dreamlinux.com.br/english/index.html
<grul> how do i get the command du to include hidden files?
<NDPMacBook> Whats Dreamlinux based on?
<NDPMacBook> Ubuntu?
<viktor_> how do u get compiz fusion to auto start
<KalEl> how can i make ktorrent shutdown when the downlaods complete?
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<Dr_Willis> NDPMacBook,  no idea.  its not ubuntu however.
<tekstacy> What's a simple drawing program? Like the equiv of MS Paint
<Dr_Willis> viktor_,  that compiz factid describe setting up the KDE Autostart  to start it
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<manu__> un chat de kubunru en español??
<Dr_Willis> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<manu__> thanks
<grul> !se
<ubot3> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<viktor_> how do i check system performance
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having issues with a Kubuntu Feisty that I've just upgraded to Gutsy.  As far as I can tell everything is working OK except for, of course, the nvidia driver.
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Whenever I try to play a Matroska file with Mplayer, it starts to slow down after a while.  After some messing around with the options I got it to play.  Mplayer says my computer is too slow, but I have a 1.7 Gig CPU.  Plus, I was able to easily play MKV files before.
<Crell> Running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg auto-detects the nv driver.  That works, but doesn't go above 1024x768 resolution and is 2D only and so on.  (I have a 20" LCD.)
<Crell> If I switch to the nvidia driver via the System Settings control panel, then on restart I get no X output.
<Ertain> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Crell> Any suggestions on how to get it to behave itself?
<Crell> Running startx gives me an error failed to load the nvidia kernel module.
<Crell> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2kubuntu> !find byghira
<ubot3> Package/file byghira does not exist in gutsy
<n2kubuntu> hello
<Dr_Willis> !find kwin
<ubot3> Found: kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended, kwin-style-dekorator, kwin-style-knifty (and 6 others)
<n2kubuntu> does anybody know a good doc for kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> The Kubuntu home page has a lot of guides. and wiki links
<Dr_Willis> not sure what guides are isntalled by default
<danny_> does anybody know a good mac doc for kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 'mac doc' ?
<danny_> a doc bar
<danny_> ....
<Crell> You man a Dock.
<Dr_Willis> you mean a 'dock'
<danny_> yes
<danny_> dock
<Dr_Willis> :)
<danny_> srry
<Dr_Willis> !find dock
<ubot3> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 3 others)
<danny_> sorry
<Dr_Willis> every one ive seen.. rather suck
<Crell> That K is important. :-)
<Dr_Willis> then again.. the origianl on OS-X sort of sucks
<Crell> Yes, well, there is that...
<Crell> You can simulate it kinda sorta with just Kicker if you really want to, albeit with less flashy graphics.
<Dr_Willis> check out http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=2767   also for a guide on 'advant window manager' tool
<Crell> Is there a recommended list of video cards that are good/bad to try using with compiz?
<Crell> The wiki does not say.
<Dr_Willis> the biggest and fastest nvidia card ya can afford. :)
<Crell> Well my desktop has a 6600 GT, which is the biggest and fastest that is available for AGP. :-)
<Tm_T> eh
<Crell> I also have a laptop with an Intel X3000 (Thinkpad T61).
<Tm_T> Crell: should be more than enough
<Tm_T> both of them IMO
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i though there was an 8600 for the agp.
<Crell> Dr_Willis: There could be now.  There wasn't when I bought this card.
<Crell> Tm_T: Thanks, I'll try them and see how badly they break. :-)
<wilson__> mkv is a contain format isn't it ? maybe its the actual video codec
<Dr_Willis> mkv is a container yes. I belive so.
 * Crell still is undecided about this whole Dolphin thing...
<Tm_T> I dont use it
<danny_> i have a desktop with an inter core duo extreme =)
<Crell> With some configuration it's not bad, I guess...  But I kinda like tabs in my file manager.
<Tm_T> Crell: I kinda like all things in Konqueror
<Crell> Oh hell... Why did they bring back the borders?
<Crell> Tm_T: Except its Javascript support. :-)
<Tm_T> Crell: I like that too
 * Crell is a web developer, and the KHTML family of engines is more of a PITA than IE is when it comes to JS.
<Tm_T> hahaha
<Crell> Tm_T: I mean when maximizing something, you still get a border so the close button doesn't touch the top right corner.
<Crell> I suppose it could just be my decorations...
<Tm_T> I suppose so too
<Tm_T> my windows has 2 px wide borders only
<Crell> Hm.  No, it's different on my laptop than desktop, but both are gutsy now.
<Tm_T> except titlebar
<Tm_T> Crell: screenshot?
<Crell> Um.  Sec.
<Tm_T> thanks
<Crell> http://flickr.com/photos/7591336%40N07/1784753714/
<Crell> I'll delete it when we're done. :-)
<Tm_T> Crell: IIRC thats up to your settings
<Crell> Except the settings are the same on my laptop (this computer), where it does touch the corner.
<Tm_T> doublecheck
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Crell> Good heavens what are you running? :-)
<Crell> I don't see corners or settings.
<Tm_T> Crell: anyway, I do have same windeco as you are
<Tm_T> Crell: my point is, it has much to configure =)
<Tm_T> so doublecheck
<Crell> I am well aware that KDE is ungodly configurable. :-)  It's figuring out what to configure here that I'm not sure about.
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just keep it simple
<Crell> Me too.  I even use the default background. :-)
<Dr_Willis> solid dark blue for me. :)
<Tm_T> Crell: I dont even know what are the defaults
<Dr_Willis> amazing thing about all these themes.. is how many of them are totally Nasty
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Crell> 90% of everything is crap. :-)
<Dr_Willis> and the otehr 10% is pirated.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Crell> lol.
<Crell> OK, so I have compiz working on the desktop, although it is not 100% stable
<Dr_Willis> Crell,  is it 90% stable?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Crell> And it looks like there's many options to configure to keep me busy for a while.  say.
<Crell> Something like that. :-)
<Crell> s/say/sigh.
<MilesG> when is kde4 officially released?
<Dr_Willis> when its done. :)
<MilesG> i thought it was end of October
<toshiro> hello, anyone tried to change kdm theme on 7.10?
<MilesG> Dr_Willis: oic
<Dr_Willis> MilesG,  ive heard from oct to jan.
<Dr_Willis> MilesG,  id rather them wait. then rush it.
<Dr_Willis> !find kdm
<ubot3> Found: kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme, kdm
<MilesG> Dr_Willis: same, i love kde
<Dr_Willis> toshiro,  install those 3 packages. lots of default themes. and the kdm theme tool
<Dr_Willis> well kdm is installed by default. :) heh
<MilesG> kde4 is gonna kill everyone
<toshiro> I mean, it seems that kdm theme is broken
<Dr_Willis> Is it? ive used it to change my themes
<toshiro> I've changed the themes but nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> Restart the X server.
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-backspace
<toshiro> I already did it
<Dr_Willis> You are using kdm and not gdm? :)
<toshiro> of course I'm using kdm :)
<Tm_T> MilesG: before new year (some year)
<toshiro> I also manually edited /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc but it didn't work either
<Dr_Willis> toshiro, you did do the 'administrator mode' button  on the kdmtheme tool?
<toshiro> yes
<MilesG> when you recompile the kernel
<MilesG> does -j3 mean use both cores?
<MilesG> assuming you have them
<Crell> What is this "super" key?
<Crell> In the compiz configuration manager.
<toshiro> do you know where should I report a kubuntu related bug?
<Crell> !bug
<ubot3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<toshiro> is there anything like debian bugreport in kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Crell,  tats the 'windows' key
<biovore> toshiro: lunchpad
<Crell> Dr_Willis: Ah.  That button has never worked for me for some reason. :-)
<Dr_Willis> keyboard settings in xorg.conf i guess. :0
<Crell> Most likely, but what?
<toshiro> lunchpad? is that the name of the package?
<MilesG> i was looking at my xorg.conf file, and i noticed there are some things i can remove, but the question is, should i?
<MilesG> is there any benefit to having a nice small xorg.conf file?
 * klobster *grumbles* damn broken upgrade...
<Crell> I'd expect Xorg in Gutsy to be able to figure out a windows key.  But then, it hasn't reliably figured out the various multimedia buttons, either.
<Dr_Willis> ive never had an issue with the windows key
<cheebz88> ok guys
<cheebz88> i've got some problems with my huge font size on the window title bars
<cheebz88> i've changed all the sizes down and it's still not doing a damn thing
<cheebz88> help?
<n8k99> cheebz88: one sec
<Dr_Willis> you using compiz?
<cheebz88> n8k99: ok
<cheebz88> i do think i downloaded that for something
<Dr_Willis> if you are using compiz - you need to use the emerald theme thing to set that i belive
<Crell> hm.  OK, let's get adventurous.  Compiz on the laptop. :-)
<n8k99> otherwise its a setting in system settings> appearance> Fonts
<cheebz88> i am running the fluxbox window manager right now though
<HomeRoey> http://www.anytimecostumes.com/ecommerce/control/product/~product_id=008001604
<Dr_Willis> jwm - the ultimate window manager. :)
 * HomeRoey drops a random url.
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubot3> jwm: Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 296 kB
<HomeRoey> hey all
<HomeRoey> hi Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> a huge  296K
<iecsam> hi -Dr.Willis y is my kopete crashing when i try to connect
<cheebz88> exit
<Crell> OK... so apparently, I don't know what mouse button it thinks is what. :-)  Is there an easy way to figure that out?  Just see what mouse buttons are which?
<Dr_Willis> ive heerd that kopete has some 'issues'
<MilesG> kopete pwnz me irl
<toshiro> to fix the kopete issue upgrade kdelibs
<iecsam> in ubuntu its fine
<Dr_Willis> Crell,  try rinning 'xev'
<Dr_Willis> running xev
<iecsam> kubuntu is having these issues
<toshiro> I had the same kopete problem
<Crell> Kopete would be great if it fixed its tab handling, issues it's had for, oh, 3 years. :-)
<Tm_T> Crell: you mean the issue I was supposed to fix?
<Crell> Tm_T: Um, I don't know, were you?
<iecsam> crell: y wont i receive any security updates
<Tm_T> Crell: yes :(
<Crell> iecsam: Um.  I don't know, why won't you receive any security updates? :-)
<iecsam> or any updates for that matter
<Crell> Tm_T: The two I'm thinking of are Alt+1, Alt+2, etc. switching between tabs, and separating group and individual chats into 2 separate windows with their own saved geometry a la Pigin.
<Tm_T> Crell: have you ever detached tab?
<Crell> Feature-wise, that's the only think Pigin still has over Kopete.  I still use Kopete for simplicity, though, but I don't know how well that will fly on my laptop.
<Crell> I'm sure I have at one point, but not recently.
<Tm_T> try and cry
<t3ch13> Is it worth trying to get Compiz working with the ATI Mobile Radeon 200?
<Crell> lol
<Tm_T> and, sorry
<Dr_Willis> t3ch13,  i dont think that even has the power to do it.
<Crell> I do understand long-standing issues not being fixed.  I'm an OSS PHP developer, we've got a few of our own. :-)
<t3ch13> pslos ran it and Vista Aero works with it
<Crell> Still, it's annoying when other KDE apps do have it, but Kopete doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> t3ch13,  i got a x200m.
<t3ch13> It doesn't really serve a useful purpose other than showing people and saying look what Linux can do
<Crell> t3ch13: Sexy interfaces sell Linux to more people, which means a larger market share, which means more hardware support in the future.  I consider that a useful purpose, even if it's just wasted CPU cycles to me most of the time.
<Dr_Willis> and means more #$**&@&@ people here.. :) heh heh
<Crell> I don't even like OS X, but being able to show off Aqua/Aero-esque effects is good marketing.
<kristen> !compiz
<Crell> hehe
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<t3ch13> Crell I guess I kind of see your point that is the main reason I switched to kubuntu so I could use KDE
<Dr_Willis> I cant find many Aero like effects. that are wirth showing off.
<t3ch13> People love eye candy
<Tm_T> t3ch13: so I'm not people then
<t3ch13> I never said that TM_T
<Dr_Willis> People tend to be idiots. :)
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: remember coc
<Crell> Well that's annoying...
<Tm_T> t3ch13: you just did
<Dr_Willis> Heh.. :)
<Crell> Moving a window to another desktop makes it vanish. :)
<Dr_Willis> Heck. Just having 2 monitors impressed the window users i know.
<t3ch13> I had to learn linux from a command line basis then I could appreciate the gui
<Crell> I haven't gotten dual monitor working on Linux. :-(  I love it at work, though.
<iecsam> finally figured how to get the updates
<NickPresta> Compiz-Fusion is neat to show us and it increases accessibility with some plugins (and some plugins are totally "useless" too). At any rate, "eye-candy" is awesome :)
<Crell> Every time I try, my old 15" analog monitor ends up as the primary instead of the 20" digital LCD. :-)
<t3ch13> cool iecsam
<Crell> brb, need to restart X on the laptop for compiz, it looks like.
<Tm_T> NickPresta: ...I disagree but that's the love of Linux, take what you like :)
<NickPresta> Tm_T, indeed =D
<t3ch13> I just usually show them that I can do wireless and the cool programs availble and that works
<Tm_T> I played 2 mins with Beryl back then, got bored, ditched
<Tm_T> t3ch13: I dont show, I just do what I usually do and that's enough for them :(
<t3ch13> I'm working on a Bachelors in Information Systems Security and my big + is always the cool security tools
<Dr_Willis> imagine how many useless plugins will exist in a year..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<NickPresta> well, I've "converted" a couple of my friends and it was Beryl and package management that sold Kubuntu. They also liked how KDE was infinitely more configurable than Windows...
<Dr_Willis> 1000 different ways for a window to vanish when you minimize it!
<iobelisk> what command to i have to execute in order to run kde4 once i've installed it?
<Crell> hm.  Does compiz not work with a Intel X3000 video chip?
<t3ch13> We did a lab with snort and I let them all do the windows way and then I said now watch how easy it is in LInux lol
<Tm_T> !kde4 | iobelisk
<ubot3> iobelisk: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Dr_Willis> NickPresta,  i find too many people spend all day twiddling with the wallpaper and stuff.. and dont want to learn the fundamentals. :)
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: I can spend all day to create new wallpapers =)
<NickPresta> Dr_Willis, well, it depends. Most people who use computers don't have the patience or knowledge to learn the fundamentals. Of course, that isn't to say there aren't plenty of users who should and do learn the basics and move up and onwards.
<Dr_Willis> they have the patience to spend all day getting their icons lined up just right.. and the wallpaper set just so... :)
<Crell> OK, this is strange.
<Nyle> I have kubuntu feisty and when I try to go to kcontrol there are no config options in there
<Dr_Willis> but cant be bothered to .... well.. i wont go on. heh
<iobelisk> tm_t, thanks but those links really don't tell me how to run the kde4 desktop
<Nyle> when I go to the regular system settings application it crashes
<Dr_Willis> its amazing the bad habbits people get into when using pc's
<Crell> I have 8 desktops, but only 2 show up for compiz desktop switching.  And the second, if I put anything on it, the window vanishes.
<Crell> It's also showing apps from desktop 1, when it shouldn't be.
<Dr_Willis> iobelisk,  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php  tells EXACTLY how to run the kde4 desktop
<Tm_T> iobelisk: also, its beta
<Dr_Willis> iobelisk,  you make a new kde4.desktop   entry for it. with some commands  it runs. :)
<t3ch13> Crell you have to let compiz handle the desktops
<Crell> hm.
<Dr_Willis> i second whatg t3ch13  is saying.
<iobelisk> Dr._Willis, when i create a new session, i am not sure what command to put under "exec"?
<Crell> So the various move to desktop commands will all fail, except for compiz's fancy schmancy ones?
<Dr_Willis> reread that site again. iobelisk  the part where it says
<Dr_Willis> To run it as a full session copy /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop,
<t3ch13> In CompizConfig Settings Manager in general options is the settings you need
<iobelisk> Dr_Willis, there is no kde.desktop under /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions for me so it gives me a file not found
<Nyle> I have kubuntu feisty and when I try to go to kcontrol there are no config options in there.  Systems Settings (the new controls) crashes
<Nyle> I have kde 3.5.6
<Dr_Willis>  try updateing the locate database and use 'locate kde4.desktop' i guess
<Nyle> I have kde 3.5.8
<t3ch13> I have KDE 3.5.8
<Dr_Willis> it sould run /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde  is my guess. if that path is right. :)
<Nyle> help
<t3ch13> Well I'm tired and it's late later all
<Dr_Willis> im using jwm :)
<Crell> Oh, I think I get it.
<Crell> compiz's fancy "desktop" switching is only WITHIN a given X desktop, but compiz can have multiple of its OWN compiz "desktops" within one X desktop.
<Crell> That's AFU. :-)
<Dr_Willis> huh?
<kyuubi> a
<Dr_Willis>  compwiz's desktop switching is instead of kde's virtual desktops.
<Dr_Willis> Then again - i jsut set up 2 desktops and leave it at that. :)
<Crell> Dr_Willis: Right, that's what I'm saying/seeing.
<Crell> I'm used to having 4 in KDE.
<Dr_Willis> gotta love 2 widescreen monitors.
<Dr_Willis>  i dont need 4 any more
<Crell> But 4 in KDE + compiz == weird.
<Dr_Willis> If you want 4 with compiz - you set them up in the genral tab of the ccsm tool
<Crell> Right, that's where I am now.
<Crell> I'm toying with settings. :-)
<Dr_Willis> some of the compiz settings look ugly with twinview/dual moniotrs
<Crell> I think I need to disable the KDE pager, though, as it's based on the KDE desktops, not compiz desktops.
<iobelisk> Dr_Willis, I am actually running gnome, so do you think i need to also install the kdebase package for kde4base to work?
 * Crell hopes they integrate this stuff into KDE directly soon.  KDE 4.0 has its own thing I understand, though...
<Dr_Willis> Crell,  yep - the compiz+kde intefration is a bit rough
<Dr_Willis> iobelisk,  no idea there.. I would  think it may be a good idea. you can run kde and test out specific kde4 apps. Or try the whole kde4 desktop
<Crell> All the indy fun stuff targets Gnome only, and then KDE does their own thing.  Quite annoying. :-(
<Dr_Willis> Go play with Enlightment then. :)
<iobelisk> dr_willis, i have installed only kde4base-dev at the moment, is there anything else i need to get in order to get kde4 running? i'd like to create a whole diff session for kde4 and check it out from there
<Tm_T> Dr_Willis: nooo, WindowMaker!
<Dr_Willis> iobelisk,  from what i read of that guide thats how its doable
<Dr_Willis> iobelisk,  but ive not messed with kde4 other then on live cd's to test it
<Dr_Willis> much safer that way. :)
<iobelisk> dr_willis, yes, but that guide is for kubuntu, so i assume that some other kde base packages are probably needed to run kde4? the live cd idea is good though, all i want to do is check kde4 out, i'm getting a little impatient waiting for december ;)
<Dr_Willis> i hear a lotof the kde4 apps work nicely under kde3. but the whole'desktop' is still a bit rough.
<Dr_Willis> but I have plenty of patience
<Crell> OK, the paint fire on screen plugin is way cool, and way useless. :-)
<Dr_Willis> Crell,  you draw on the screen 'Dont Touch me' To scare the kids
<Crell> lol
<Dr_Willis> Use the tidal wave thing!
<Crell> I can see it as useful for Halloween.
<Dr_Willis> wiggly windows makes my wife sick to her stomach.
<Crell> hehe
<Dr_Willis> if i miniumize a window.. do i 'really' need a fancy animation to show that it did what i told it to do? :)
<Dr_Willis> Now the ADHD setting is a bit more usefull. Dim out the distracting Non-activated windows
<Crell> Yeah, wobblywindows is one of those things that I'd enable when showing off Linux at an install fest, and otherwise never use.
<Dr_Willis> not sure if that show miniwindows on the panel - works with kde or not. I use it under gnome - thats handy
<Dr_Willis> The Invert feature is nice some times also.
<Dr_Willis> and the zoom :)
<Dr_Willis> well its late here.. and time for bed. Night all.
 * Crell may just wait until KDE 4, and let the KDE team do the integration.
<Crell> Hm.  OK, that's the issue.
<Crell> The cube effects are all based on a WIDE desktop, not MULTIPLE desktops.
<eljefe> has anyones system been acting slow 24h+ after turning on Strigi search daemon?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i can never get Compiz to work it makes me wanna cry
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> cause compiz would make my computer look so much better
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eljefe: i think you should uninstall strigi
<eljefe> just tonight it took my (decently fast) machine almost 2 min to recognize a cd-r
<eljefe> not sure if its related or not
<eljefe> uninstall it why? is it really that bad?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eljefe: i uninstalled it to make my computer go faster
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> eljefe: do you have and widgets running from super karamba
<eljefe> aiight, done
<eljefe> no, i used to but it gets to be too much
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok
<eljefe> although, its probably better these days
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> not really
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> its still buggy
<eljefe> heh
<MilesG> hey man, conky is all you need
<MilesG> in life
<MilesG> as long as i know my cpu% is only 2%, im alright
<Tm_T> MilesG: plus bunch of scripts
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know why i have to keep putting in my DNS servers for my ethernet adaptor it always reverts back to 192.168.1.1
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i saqve it for good
<Tm_T> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<Crell> I need to sleep.  Thanks folks.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: thats really complicated
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hello?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: i just made my internet static
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hello?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Tm_T: i just made my internet static
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> so do i need to do that anymore
<Tm_T> no?
<Insanity^> nerds in the house.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lol
<kalifornia909> can anyone help me. my dvd decrypter wont recognize my dvd rom
<Jess``> Hi all, i have a really simple question... I have 7.10 now, started with regular ubuntu then installed kubuntu-desktop.  When in a kde session, where do I find the "enable 3d effects" (similar to Gnome's System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> /Effects tab/)?  Thanks
<Tm_T> !compiz | Jess``
<ubot3> Jess``: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jess``> Tm_T: so even if I have compiz installed while under gnome, i still need extra stuff for kde?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> I dont use it myself
<bazhang> Jess``: I believe you do.
<Jess``> alrighty, thanks :)
<bazhang> Jess``: compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-kde emerald
<Jess``> turns out i was missing libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig and compiz-kde (the rest were installed from gnome/ubuntu).  Thanks for the help :)
<bazhang> Jess``: once you have those installed (sudo apt-get install), then hit the alt +F2 keys and then type in the box compiz --replace, then once agaIn with alt +F2 and emerald --replace
<bazhang> Jess``: be sure to then go to the settings <advanced desktop effects settings (in Kmenu) and choose window decorations (located near the bottom of the choices).
<bazhang> err check windows decorations, not choose...oops.
<Jess``> mm looks neat, thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> Jess``: my pleasure! Hope you have fun with it--scale is especially nice. Similar to the expose effect in Mac.
<peter_> hej
<clor0x> jeh
<PolitikerNEU> Does anyone know how to lower the speed of Graphic chips under kubuntu (nvidia)?
<vzduch> why, do you have insufficient cooling? =D
<PolitikerNEU> no, but I want to save energy ... my notebook only lasts 1:30 hours at the moment
<kalifornia909> i wonder why compiz does not detect my xgl
<PolitikerNEU> I've found a tool to overclock my chip ... I'll try to find out if it allows me to step it down too
<MilesG> !hi | Daisuke-Ido
<ubot3> Daisuke-Ido: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<booom> hi all
<booom> who speak russia? )
<pag> !ru | booom
<ubot3> booom: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<barbaros> !tr|boom
<ubot3> boom: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Tm_T> booom: please change your username and realname
<Tm_T> booom: please?
<booom> what?
<Tm_T> 0920 < Tm_T> booom: please change your username and realname
<booom> i'm don't speak english
<Tm_T> booom: you still know what I'm asking
<Tm_T> booom: if not, then I'm asking you to leave
<booom> ????
<booom> I'm from Russia
<Tm_T> yes
<newsense07> !ru
<ubot3> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<booom> !ru
<vzduch> I guess he was either on Windoze or on drugs..
<vzduch> or both :D
<Tm_T> vzduch: not funny
<jay> Does anyone know if gDesklet will work with a 64-bit kubuntu?
<jbrouhard> Anyone know of a application that monitors CPU temp ?
<vzduch> lmsensors
<vzduch> won't alarm you on its own though
<vzduch> but you could run it as a cronjob that alarms you if some values are off the scale too much for your taste
<eagles0513875> what can i run to scan an ntfs partition
<vzduch> eagles0513875: define 'scan'
<eagles0513875> the chkdsk equivalent
<eagles0513875> i cant scan it in windows cuz i only have linux on here
<vzduch> why on earth do you have a NTFS partition then?
<eagles0513875> i had windows on here but it finally pissed me off to the point where iwoudl rather use linux for good now
<eagles0513875> lol
<hellhound> is there a way to keep mplayer from opening a new instance each time I launch a video?  I would like for it to stop the current video and run the selected one
<jbrouhard> hey wati a min.. why is my adept updater saying us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates ?
<muchanic> hellhound: directly, I doubt it, but you could write a shell script to use as a launcher that kills any existing process before launching mplayer
<eagles0513875> vzduch: isnt there something i can run to scan it
<vzduch> if you find something tell me :D
<helloyo> would it be hard to setup ssh so i could access my girlfriends computer (shorter commands needed). she is behind a router
<vzduch> problem #1: the router.. you'd have to open a port for that
<vzduch> s/open/forward/
<GS3User007_> you're probably want to set her up on a static ip if she isn't already
<DeadJones> anyone know how to customize (add stuff to) the 'system menu' on kicker?
<eagles0513875> vzduch: there is somethign im trying to remember the name im searching through adept atm
<vzduch> no idea if ntfsprogs contains something useful here
<jbrouhard> Okay someone explain to me why, after a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon DVD, i have sources.list that show dapper for the main repos ?
<helloyo> GS3User007_, vzduch: so just fiddle with the router settings?
<GS3User007_> helloyo: have you ever set up port forwarding on a router?
<helloyo> GS3User007_: no i haven't, i don't have access to my router, i do with hers though
<GS3User007_> helloyo: having never set up ssh, i can't say for certain if that'll be an issue or not. what sort of router is it? linksys, dlink, or something else?
<Linusx> Earlier there was discussion of kwin-baghira.  Is that useful on older iMacs? (g3 AIO 333 mhz) with dapper?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<GS3User007_> hello
<MilhousePunkRock> Is the BadRAM patch included in Gutsy's kernel?
<helloyo> GS3User007: i think its a netgear
<GS3User007> helloyo: well figure out which ports need to be opened, google around and figure out how to forward any necessary ports on her router
<helloyo> GS3User007: will do, thanks
<GS3User007> helloyo: np]
<vzduch> GS3User007: as for the 'how to' part there's always the router's user manual ;)
<GS3User007> vzduch: true, but how many folks keep that sort of thing around?
<ubuntu> yes i need help
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to get cool desktop effects
<ubuntu> which is the best effects
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ubuntu: oh my god
<vzduch> define 'cool desktop effects'
<vzduch> these meta-questions..
<ubuntu> which is better compiz
<ubuntu> or?
<ubuntu> sorry im new
<vzduch> I'm tempted to say: try 'em all & decide for yourself
<vzduch> that's what live CDs are for :)
<ubuntu> im tempted to say thanks alot lol
<ubuntu> ive got 7.04 on my hdd drive
<ubuntu> im testing 7.10
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> thanks
<eagles0513875> vzduch: found a program that works to scan ntfs partitions
<eagles0513875> vzduch: readup on ntfsprogs
<eagles0513875> vzduch: i also seem to haave rw access
<vzduch> if you have ntfs-3g you should :)
<vzduch> moin blizzzek
<eagles0513875> thing is
<eagles0513875> this is an external drive
<eagles0513875> i had to disable mount as a user on the drive for it to work right other wise i get an error
<vzduch> external or not is the same as long as you're not talking to it via a network protocol
<eagles0513875> only via usb lol
<blizzzek> hi vzduch
<eagles0513875> thats weird restarting my laptop seemed to have fixed the issue of me trying to stream audio in amarok saying cant find demux
<scott_> wow, this is a busy channel
<GS3User007> scott_: i'd say crowded, but not terribly busy
<scott_> fair enough
<scott_> I've only ever been to the Ubuntu channels on Freenode
<scott_> this runs fairly smooth on a VM with 128MB of RAM
<GS3User007> scott_: yeah, i'm VMing kubuntu too... gave it 512 though
<MilhousePunkRock> eagles0513875: Maybe it's an AAC stream and you have to start it at the right time, when it's sending header data. Happens to me on idobi radio sometimes, if you just retry it will finally work
 * vzduch is VM'ing Windoze
<vzduch> probably not too useful for the purpose I had in mind on my machine, but fair enough for some other things
<GS3User007> what purpose did you have in mind?
<eagles0513875> vzduch: if i had a desktop i woudl probably be vming windows or duel booting
<vzduch> GS3User007: streaming audio w/ SAM Broadcaster
<GS3User007> ah
<vzduch> but playing alone produces 70% CPU usage on the host
<tester201>  I"m having problems with my Nvidia card on gusty. I've enabled the restricted drivers and rebooted, but I still can't run GL screensavers
<vzduch> so there's no room for streaming any more, I guess
<GS3User007> time for a faster cpu i suppose... i'm overdue for an upgrade myself actually
<scott_> Can I run KDE4 on this thing?
<eagles0513875> i love the 4 desktops i have
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> only problem is im in europe and they r back in us
 * vzduch just upgraded a couple weeks ago.. running an Athlon XP 2400+ on an Abit KT7-RAID
<eagles0513875> nice
<eagles0513875> i wish i had my machiens here i really wanna setup a cluster
<eagles0513875> and maybe develop some cluster pkgs
<vzduch> eagles0513875: better get a power supply that enables you to switch mains power between 110 V and 230 V
<tester201> !nvidia
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> vzduch: all desktop power supplies allow u to do that lol
<scott_> !kde4
<ubot3> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<eagles0513875> take a look at the back of ur desktop machine i bet u there is a lil red button that allows u to switch the voltage lol
<vzduch> eagles0513875: then pack any or all in the mail and have it sent over ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> ur right i should but the shipping is goign to eb a pain
<vzduch> you mean the shipping fees..
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> anyway
<eagles0513875> this is goignt o be fun re encoding 12gb of music lol
<vzduch> if the source material is already in a lossy format you should scrap that..
<vzduch> can only result in poorer quality
<eagles0513875> it wasnt in a lossy format
<posingaspopular> eagles0513875: FLAC?
<posingaspopular> in soundkonvertor, yo can drag/drop the giles you want to do
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: they were in wave
<posingaspopular> but you might be better off writing a shell script to do it for you
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: i know but its goign to be a pain to do 12gb of it
<posingaspopular> shell script
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: now they r in wma cuz i had winblows
<vzduch> posingaspopular: shell script?
<eagles0513875> now no more winblows
<vzduch> posingaspopular: all encoders have batch mode
<posingaspopular> true
<vzduch> e.g. 'oggenc -q 6 *.wav'
<posingaspopular> but you would it be slower to do it in an encoder?
<vzduch> why?
<posingaspopular> eagles0513875: yea all my files had to be converted.... 30 gigs
<posingaspopular> i think it took me like a week
<eagles0513875> ouch
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i do it as i am workign a few at a time lol
<eagles0513875> right now i have my poor comp working ovr time to get everythign off my external drive
<vzduch> eagles0513875: wma is craptastic in itself.. and still it's better to leave them as-is than to re-convert them into something else (if not WAV or FLAC)
<eagles0513875> vzduch: im goign to be converting them into flac
<eagles0513875> with wave do u get the same bitrates as in flac
<vzduch> WAV == 1,411 kbps, FLAC == variable, ranging from <200 to >1,100 depending on the music.. average tends to be just under 1,000
<eagles0513875> which do u prefer
<vzduch> for interoperability WAV is best, for storage I'd prefer a lossy codec as it results in smaller files
<vzduch> thus I'd suggest leaving the WMAs as they are
<blizzzek> nixternal: i saw you blog entry about the request on kubuntu users und opened the wiki site right now. what i am wondering is, that katapult is in the list... erm, it is installed and launched by default
<eagles0513875> im goign to go ahead and convert them to wav as i listen to the music quite often
<vzduch> using w32codecs or the like it's no problem playing them in Linux
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> but i would prefer to use open source stuff lol
<Jucato> blizzzek: he's asleep right now. but probably the answer to that would be: not everyone knows about katapult, that it's installed and enabled by default, or how to use it
<vzduch> WAV in itself is not particularly open-source
<posingaspopular> blizzzek: it is in kubuntu, but there were talks about removing it before gutsy, or at least thats what nixternal told me. i sent him a msg about that tonigh too, just to make sure that katapult is still included in the next releases
<eagles0513875> i have no idea how to use it
<eagles0513875> vzduch: is flac
<vzduch> the specs are known, but I wouldn't go as far as saying it's open source
<vzduch> FLAC is
<Jucato> hi posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> eagles0513875: alt+spacebar+program/file name
<posingaspopular> Jucato! hugs!
<Jucato> :)
<posingaspopular> it's 3 30 am
<eagles0513875> ty posingaspopulari just learned somethign new
<Jucato> posingaspopular: yeah I was wondering what you're doing up so late
<eagles0513875> :)
 * posingaspopular has been reading ubuntu logs and ML's and setting up the agenda for the next meeting
<eagles0513875> what is the au format
<vzduch> perhaps WAV is something like public domain, I don't know
<blizzzek> well, it took me a long time to find out about katapult.. and other people i talked to about it as well. but they are all enthusiastic about it ;)
<vzduch> AU is Sun's lossless audio format
<vzduch> uncompressed
<eagles0513875> i just tried it its quite kool
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i sent a few memberd pings about questions/stuff i wanted answered... still waiting back
<posingaspopular> katapult rules
<eagles0513875> vzduch: so the file sizes goign ot be bigger than flac or wav
<Jucato> eagles0513875: Katapult is a launcher, it can launch programs (that are in the K Menu), documents (you have to specify the path starting from ~ though), items from your amarok collections, bookmarks (konqueror and firefox), calculator, execute commands, browse google
<Jucato> er.. search google I mean
<vzduch> WAV is uncompressed as well.. I guess WAV and AU would be about the same size
<eagles0513875> kool i just tried it to open sound konverter and it worked thats bitter sweet
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> posingaspopular: in a few hours probably. he just went to bed 2 hours ago I think
<posingaspopular> yea I have a skateboarding jam in 8 hours... friends to meet, sponsors to talk to etc.
<eagles0513875> im goign to have a real headache getting mylaptop on the wireless at school
<danny_> i need help my kubuntu 7.04 when i go into adept and try to upgrade to 7.10 it wont let me hit full upgrade....
<Jucato> posingaspopular: heheh go to bed!!
 * Jucato is going to take a nap too....
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i got home at 1:30, so he must have knocked out right before i got there
<posingaspopular> danny_: whats the error?
<danny_> im trying to upgrade to 7.10
<danny_> kubuntu 7.10 and it wont let me hit full upgrade
<vzduch> danny_: that's not the correct answer
<vzduch> 'cause you already said that
<Kred> Hi
<eagles0513875> hey Kred
<posingaspopular> danny_: it's easier to upgrade via command line
<danny_> hang on
<danny_> ok
<posingaspopular> !hi | vzduch
<ubot3> vzduch: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Kred> I just installed Adobe Flash player and video works but I get no sound. I've been trying to search forums for this but..
<danny_> whats the code?
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: doesnt he need to update his source list
<posingaspopular> danny_: sudo apt-get updates && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<posingaspopular> is what i usually do
<Kred> I do have sound working for Amarok for example
<posingaspopular> eagles0513875: he could edit his sources.list but ive never had any problem doing it via CL with those two commands
<posingaspopular> Kred: how did you install flash
<danny_> E: Invalid operation updates
<posingaspopular> update*
<posingaspopular> sorry, that was my error
<posingaspopular> no *, just correcting my typo
<Kred> posingaspopular: opened up Firefox and clicked "missing plugin". Tried there first to get sound there, then went to Konqueror and searched for plugins..
<Kred> posingaspopular: the problem was that I had no Flash player at all.
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: if u dont have the right repos in the source list wont it just find no pkgs to upgrade
<eagles0513875> cuz thats what it did for me
<vzduch> Kred: wrong method.. --> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<eagles0513875> speaking of source list lol i found an error with source omatic
<Tm_T> !fi Kred
<ubot3> Factoid fi kred not found
<Tm_T> aaagh
<Tm_T> !fi | Kred
<ubot3> Kred: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<eagles0513875> if i found an error with the generated source list do i just email the guy in charge
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<posingaspopular> eagles0513875: hmmm i duno, because ive never edited no source list and never had any problems upgrading or updating
<posingaspopular> danny_: did that work?
<danny_> its working
<Kred> vzduch: ok, trying that :)
<Tm_T> Kred: you perhaps like to install kubuntu-restricted-extras too
<posingaspopular> good. if you have any troubles, msg Jucato, he's very good at kubuntu.im going to bed soon
<viktor_> is there limewire
<vzduch> viktor_: try gtk-gnutella
<n3kubuntu> great
<n3kubuntu> therer we go
<eagles0513875> lol
<posingaspopular> viktor_: limewire? for ubuntu?
<posingaspopular> there is frostwire
<eagles0513875> yesterday was my first successful distupgrade from a previous version without having to download the iso lol
<eagles0513875> and do a fresh install
<Kred> Ok I installed flashplugin-nonfree but it still doesn't work, the sound I mean. Hmm.. could the wrong install method have confused the system somehow?
<Tm_T> Kred: nope
<Tm_T> Kred: mind to join #ubuntu-fi ?
<Kred> Not at all if that gets me the solution :)
<Tm_T> heh, hope so
<viktor_> what effect is it if i put my mouse pointer on a window behind the one in use the window goes trasnperent where can i find this option in compiz
<vzduch> going to speak a language no one understands ;)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> try speaking and hearing maltese lol
<eagles0513875> i can understand it but cant speak it lol
<vzduch> I've once read Maltese.. it's woven through w/ words of Italian origin
<eagles0513875> vzduch: lol maltese has alot of arabic words lol
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubot3> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> llol
<vzduch> well, it's a Semitic language
<eagles0513875> sry Tm_T
<Tm_T> !lol
<ubot3> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: np
<eagles0513875> sry again Tm_T
<vzduch> hoi Kite_DH + llutz
<gdkarout_> hi
<emonkey> vzduch, wrong channel ? ツ
<vzduch> emonkey: no :)
<emonkey> hmk
<eagles0513875> this is just a random question what would someone do if they wanted to downgrade
<eagles0513875> is taht quite easy to do or would require a clean install
<vzduch> reinstall, I suppose
<Tm_T> yes
<vzduch> of course you can try to change the sources.list and perform a dist-upgrade.. but I doubt that the result would be desireable
<vzduch> gotta go for some smokes, brb
<eagles0513875> what do i need to download to make amarok play flac files
<viktor_> is there i site to go to get a list of apps u can isntall with the sudu apt-get etc
<gdkarout_> hi, I have partitioned my disk in 4 primary partitions and I want to make more partitions through linux so I could mount there the /usr /tmp. Is that possible? and how?
<eagles0513875> viktor_: u can install any app as long as its in the repos
<posingaspopular> the command is 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' correct? i didnt get kicked in the head?
<viktor_> how do i look at repo's whats that
<eagles0513875> repositories
<vzduch> Amarok should play FLAC ootb
<viktor_> where do i find that
<eagles0513875> wel for some reason mine isnt
<eagles0513875> viktor what r u trying to look for
<viktor_> just wanan see hole list of things that i can install like programs etc i might need
<viktor_> just wanna browse
<eagles0513875> then u might wanna open up adept and look in there then close it go to the command line and type in sudo apt-get instll then the name of the pkg
<viktor_> yer but is there a site to veiw packages
<eagles0513875> ohhh
<eagles0513875> there is but i dotn remember the address
<eagles0513875> let me find it
<viktor_> okai thank you so much
<eagles0513875> viktor_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<eagles0513875> is hardy the name of the next release
<viktor_> oh ur the king thanks so much
<viktor_> how do chek what kde im using like version
<hara> hello. anyone here use the GATOS driver for ati cards?
<viktor_> how do chek what kde im using like version
<eagles0513875> viktor_: click on help then at bottom it says about kde
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with sound konverter
<eagles0513875> its not decoding and then reenxoding
<eagles0513875> !w32codecs
<ubot3> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<eagles0513875> !codecs
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ping...
<Kred> flashplugin-nonfree installed working picture but no sound. Any idea what could be wrong?
<eagles0513875> Kred: have u checked the mixer
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: any idea why soundkonverter is not decoding or encoding my audio
<Kred> eagles0513875: I've taken a look at it but have no idea what setting could make audio work for Flash, since audio is working with Amarok.
<n3kubuntu> kred
<n3kubuntu> try doing this
<n3kubuntu> click you volume ico
<n3kubuntu> icon
<n3kubuntu> click mixer
<n3kubuntu> click settings tab
<n3kubuntu> click configure kmix
<n3kubuntu> and check box volume type: absolute
<n3kubuntu> volume values:
<n3kubuntu> absolute
<n3kubuntu> now try
<Kred> Done
<n3kubuntu> try
<posingaspopular> eagles0513875: whats the error
<posingaspopular> because it used to not work in feisty, but works perfectly in gutsy for me
<n3kubuntu> did it work kred
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: no error the output file ends up 0b
<n3kubuntu> kred
<Kred> n3kubuntu: no
<n3kubuntu> ?
<n3kubuntu> ok
<posingaspopular> .... hmm
<posingaspopular> Kred: is it alsamixer by any chance?
<eagles0513875> what is the name of the w32codecs pkg
<n3kubuntu> kred did you click apply or ok
<Kred> posingaspopular: how do I know that?
<Kred> n3kubuntu: yes.
<Kred> Please remember that I do have working sound with Amarok
<Kred> The problem is with Flash, both in Konqueror and Firefox
<posingaspopular> ah flash...
<posingaspopular> i duno, because i dont use itmuch, if ever
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: whats the w32codecs pkg name
<posingaspopular> !win32
<ubot3> Factoid win32 not found
<posingaspopular> !codecs
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<posingaspopular> i dont know the actual name, but ubotu does...
<eagles0513875> !w32codecs
<ubot3> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Kred> Could my sound problem be a problem with codecs? Or could I totally be missing some codec?
<eagles0513875> posingaspopular: that doesnt tell me much
<posingaspopular> yea i duno, like i said, i dont use it much
<vzduch> !info w32codecs
<ubot3> Package w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<vzduch> !info w32codec
<ubot3> Package w32codec does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> then i have a problem
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> sry bout that
<vzduch> seems it was different.. or Medibuntu pkgs are not covered by the bot
<eagles0513875> brb need to restart x really quickly
<n4kubuntu> ok
<n4kubuntu> ok
<vagelisks> goodmorning
<posingaspopular> so danny/n3kbuntu/n4kubuntu is trying to so a distupgrade and having a problem with some packages. here is the CL output. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42442/ i need bed. it's 430 am
<vagelisks> how are you today?
<eagles0513875> im back guys
<posingaspopular> plz help guys, im too tired to think
<posingaspopular> <-bed
<JackPhil> I can't open mht file with konqueror
<vagelisks> hello from greece
<posingaspopular> n4kubuntu: gl
<n4kubuntu> kk
<eagles0513875> what codecs can i use since w32codecs isnt available in gutsy cuz im having trouble with sound converter
<vzduch> !medibuntu | eagles0513875
<ubot3> eagles0513875: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<vagelisks> may i ask you something about irc servers?
<vzduch> !ask | vagelisks
<ubot3> vagelisks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vagelisks> lol
<vagelisks> ok
<eagles0513875> what other audio conversion software is there
<vagelisks> how i get the list of the availble servers?
<n4kubuntu> can anbody help me ? im trying to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10 and this code pops up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42442/
<vzduch> vagelisks: what servers?
<vagelisks> xm...
<vagelisks> now ia ma connected to the ubuntu server
<vagelisks> i want to connect to a greek server
<eagles0513875> brb need to restart my machine
<vagelisks> so i want to find the greek servers
<vzduch> !aptfix | n4kubuntu
<ubot3> n4kubuntu: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<kubuntu-nioubs> hi
<vzduch> vagelisks: s/server/channel/
<vagelisks> hi kubuntu-nioubs
<vzduch> !gr | vagelisks
<vagelisks> thanks
<ubot3> vagelisks: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Linux_Galore_> Eagle_101: you need to add medibuntu repo's
<hani> Hi I need add package .deb to adept
<vzduch> hani: what pkg?
<viktor_> i need the new jre ??
<hani> vzduch: many .deb
<kubuntu-nioubs> please how can I have the thumbnails for video (in dapper) ?
<hani> vzduch: stardict and aptoncd and quanta and ...
<vzduch> hani: should all be in the repos
<vzduch> !sources | hani
<ubot3> hani: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<viktor_> i need help with a JRE update please
<Linux_Galore_> there is also an app called kubextra that adds all the extra repos and sets up the codecs and java/flas etc
<Linux_Galore_> flash*
<hani> thanks ubot3, vzduch
<vzduch> !upgrade | k5ubuntu
<ubot3> k5ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: what other audio converters r there besides soundkonverter
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: mplayer can transcode audio
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: from wma to flac
<kubuntu-nioubs> someone please?
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: yep, as long as you have the codecs
<kubuntu-nioubs> please how can I have the thumbnails for video (in dapper) ?
<eagles0513875> u mean the wma codecs
<Kred> Yea hi again :)
<eagles0513875> !mediubuntu
<ubot3> Factoid mediubuntu not found
<eagles0513875> !medibuntu
<ubot3> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kred> I found out that I get "Unknown PCM default" when runing Konqueror from console and accessing Flash
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: yes install the win32 codecs
<k5ubuntu> i need help unlocking my konsole
<eagles0513875> !win32codecs
<ubot3> Factoid win32codecs not found
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: since im running the 64bit version dont i need the 64bit version
<Linux_Galore_> !medibuntu
<ubot3> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eagles0513875> just did that lol
<k5ubuntu> i need help unlocking my konsole
<k5ubuntu> any help.......
<vzduch> eagles0513875: the pkg name is w32codecs
<eagles0513875> how did u lock it
<k5ubuntu> i dont know
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: I avoid the 64 bit version because allot of stuff still hasnt been moved over
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: ahhh ok
<vzduch> k5ubuntu: if all else fails you can still try a reboot
<k5ubuntu> ok
<k5ubuntu> ill reboot
<barsch> servus
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: i have the repository for medibuntu but it cant find the w32codecs
<vzduch> eagles0513875: did you apt-get update yet?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> vzduch: when i did it the first time it seemed to ignore the repo
<vzduch> eagles0513875: pastebin your sources.list please
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: search for medibunt
<eagles0513875> ok holf on
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: should be a whole pile of stuff
<eagles0513875> where is the source.list found
<vzduch> /etc/apt/sources.list
<eagles0513875> ty
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: you in the adept_manager
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> using cli
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: you can edit your repositories within adept_manager
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> how
<eagles0513875> !pastebin
<ubot3> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Linux_Galore_> open a term type  sudo adept_manager
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<eagles0513875> thats the source list
<viktor_> with linux do i get rpm or self install
<eagles0513875> im in adept manager
<vzduch> eagles0513875: no, it's not, it's the main page :)
<eagles0513875> vzduch: ??
<viktor_> which to download
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42448/
<vzduch> eagles0513875: you should get a URL saying http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/<running_number>
<vzduch> ah, that's better :)
<eagles0513875> i got it
<eagles0513875> sry bout that still waking up here
<k5ubuntu> what is the upgrade command for konsole?
<viktor_> download rpm self extracting or just normal self extracting
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: medibuntu repository isnt listed
<vzduch> eagles0513875: nothing in there saying medibuntu
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> how do i get it listed
<vzduch> !sourceomatic | eagles0513875
<ubot3> eagles0513875: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eagles0513875> i followed what to do on the medi site
<Ace2016> Hi all
<k5ubuntu> i need to upgrade my kubuntu
<eagles0513875> those r the 64bit repositories
<k5ubuntu> what is the code
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875:  ok cut and past these commands into a terminal
<Ace2016> how do i find out the install date of this system?
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: ok
<Ace2016> i want to check some stats but without an install date its pretty useless
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875:  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<vzduch> Ace2016: try the date of a file called '/success' (in the root directory) or /etc/ubuntu-release (or whatever it's called)
<eagles0513875> i dont think its working Linux_Galore_
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: have to type the user password
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> brb
<Linux_Galore_> eagles0513875: it will request your admin user password
<vzduch> eagles0513875: 'sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list'
<Ace2016> vzduch: don't have either of those files
<vzduch> eagles0513875: then 'wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update'
<viktor_> RPM self extract or normal self EXTRACt to download please help
<vzduch> viktor_: ?
<k5ubuntu> how do i update kubuntu to 7.10?
<viktor_> im downlaod java update which one to get
<vzduch> !upgrade | k5ubuntu
<ubot3> k5ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Linux_Galore_> k5ubuntu: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade   should work
<vzduch> Linux_Galore_: sure?  wouldn't you have to change the sources.list beforehand?
<vzduch> Linux_Galore_: apart from that, this way isn't recommended
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: it didnt work that way
<Tm_T> exactly
<Linux_Galore_> vzduch: adept usually starts an update dialog
<vzduch> Linux_Galore_: you were just talking aptitude
<eagles0513875> Linux_Galore_: it didnt work
<eagles0513875> how can i add it in adept
<Linux_Galore_> sorry aptitude does lol
<vzduch> eagles0513875: seen my 2 lines above?
<eagles0513875> i did them
<eagles0513875> it doesnt seem to add it
<dappermuis> just joined, but is the problem here with upgrading? that the upgrade dialog doesn't appear?
<viktor_> i need emerald themes and there is none with kubuntu
<Linux_Galore_> viktor_:  www.kde-look.org
<eagles0513875> wait they r added
<viktor_> oh thanks
<vzduch> eagles0513875: the 'apt-get update' step was already included in the above commands, so you should be able to continue by 'apt-get install w32codecs'
<eagles0513875> thats screwed up
<eagles0513875> they changed the name on the pkg
<vzduch> the Medibuntu site says otherwise
<eagles0513875> i just did an apt-cache search and its named non-free-codecs
<vzduch> that's also available
<vzduch> or does it say so in the text?
<eagles0513875> i did apt-cache search for w32codecs
<davide> cè nessun italiano??
<vzduch> !it | davide
<ubot3> davide: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eagles0513875> and the only thing that came up was non-free-codecs
<davide> grazie ciao
<vzduch> so you should install that, I guess :)
<pag> eagles0513875, are you running 32 or 64bit?
<eagles0513875> pag: 64bit
<pag> eagles0513875, " sudo apt-get install w64codecs " :)
<eagles0513875> its still not working
<moonlight> Hello i am new at kubuntu someone can help me?
<pag> !ask | moonlight
<ubot3> moonlight: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Lynoure> moonlight: ask your question and we'll see
<eagles0513875> pag: already installed
<eagles0513875> sound converter still isnt working
<iecsam_> eagles: im running a 64
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: r u having trouble with sound konverter
<viktor_> how do i get the standard theme in emerald theme manager
<viktor_> its all blank
<iecsam_> no trouble at all
<k5ubuntu> im running x86 on an bit 32 proccesor
<pag> eagles0513875, what are you trying to convert ant to which format?
<k5ubuntu> works like a gem
<iecsam_> i installed the 32bit
<eagles0513875> pag: wma to flac
<Pergunta> m... kubuntu seems really nice but i want ubuntu too, so i installed ubuntu pack too and now my computer look like a big mas
<Pergunta> i want the kubuntu software - show only at kubuntu not at ubuntu
<pag> eagles0513875, do you have flac-encoder installed?
<vzduch> k5ubuntu: that's what it's supposed to
<Pergunta> and ubuntu softwares show only at ubuntu and not at ubuntu
<eagles0513875> pag: ya i do
<iecsam_> eagles: do u have all the codecs installed
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: i have flac lame ffmpeg
<Pergunta> someone got solution
<eagles0513875> hold on
<eagles0513875> dont have ffmpeg
<iecsam_> can u play mp3 and other media files now
<iecsam_> u can istall that and i think u'll  be fine
<Pergunta> u talk to me?
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: i have all my audio in wma
<eagles0513875> i want to get it out of wma
<iecsam_> ok
<iecsam_> still haven't tried to convert in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> its still not working
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: download soundkonverter and try it
<iecsam_> ok i'll try
<Pergunta> ok
<Pergunta> now u can help me pls?
<vzduch> I prever converting stuff 'by hand'
<eagles0513875> whats wrong dude just ask ur question and if anyone knows they will help ya
<Pergunta> ok
<Pergunta> listen:
<Pergunta> m... kubuntu seems really nice but i want ubuntu too, so i installed ubuntu pack too and now my computer look like a big mas
<eagles0513875> big mas??
<Pergunta> i want the kubuntu software - show only at kubuntu not at ubuntu
<Pergunta> and ubuntu softwares show only at ubuntu and not at ubuntu
<Pergunta> min
<Lynoure> Pergunta: slow down a bit.
<k5ubuntu> he means he used wubi and it shows ubuntu ubuntu he whants it to show kubuntu, ubuntu
<Pergunta> ok
<nicon--> hello
<iecsam_> dude eagles: did u install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<k5ubuntu> pergunta ill check for a solution
<Pergunta> ok
<Lynoure> Pergunta: if you want the kubuntu start menu not to show ubuntu programs, you can manually remove them from start menu.
<eagles0513875> i copied the source list from sourceomatic
<Pergunta> and i mean: Big mess not mas sry
<nicon--> i got problem with my dwl-g510, can smb help me (the best at priv)?
<Lynoure> s/start/K
<Pergunta> but i want
<Pergunta> to have
<Pergunta> both
<nicon--> i got problem with my dwl-g510, can smb help me (the best at priv)?
<Pergunta> but on kubuntu i dont want see ubuntu program
<Lynoure> Pergunta: removing them from the K menu will not affect the contents of Gnome menu at all
<Pergunta> and at ubuntu not to see kubuntu
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: i copied the source list from sourceomatic
<Lynoure> Pergunta: it's just a menu.
<k5ubuntu> yes i no
<Pergunta> ohh yea?
<Pergunta> yey
<k5ubuntu> yes
<k5ubuntu> it is
<Pergunta> m... and more thing
<iecsam_> my amarok plays wma's now
<k5ubuntu> the bottom one is recently installed
<iecsam_> after i installed all the related codecs
<k5ubuntu> lol
<eagles0513875> how do i add the restriced extras repo
<eagles0513875> what codecs did u download
<iecsam_> from the adept manager
<Linux_Galore_> I remember someone made a script that speperates the GTK and KDE apps out on the main menus
<iecsam_> first fetch update : then install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<yugge_> Hey guys, I got a bit of a mess, I bought a IR-RC that attaches it self by USB, it mounts as a /dev/input/event, I've sorted all things out with inputlircd so the commands are correct, but I'm experiencing heavy repeat issues, I've taken a look throu evtest where it shows (per single quick keypress) 1 "value 1" (key down) 7 "value 2" (Key Repeat) 1 "value 0" (Key Up). Is there anyway in inputlircd or even evdev to ignore the repeats via i
<Pergunta> the browser dont show properly all the web sites
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: im not getting what u mean
<iecsam_> open ur adept manager
<eagles0513875> open
<Linux_Galore_> Pergunta: use firefox then
<Pergunta> ok
<iecsam_> then click on fetch update
<iecsam_> then search for :kubuntu-restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> ok dun
<eagles0513875> ok
<nicon--> i got problem with my dwl-g510, can smb help me (the best at priv)?
<iecsam_> then install it
<Linux_Galore_> nicon--: you picked a nasty nework card
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: its already installed
<nicon--> Linux_Galore_: i know :P
<iecsam_> ok try this :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<eagles0513875> i  need a wma decoder
<nicon--> can smb help me?
<vzduch> !info centerim
<iecsam_> follow the instaructions
<ubot3> centerim: A text-mode multi-protocol instant messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.22.1-2.1 (gutsy), package size 1231 kB, installed size 3260 kB
<nicon--> can smb help me?
<pag> !patience | nicon--
<ubot3> nicon--: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> :( this is getting me rather frustrated
<eagles0513875> it used to be my wifi and video card now its codecs
<iecsam_> dude eagles: it took me like 3 days to figure that out : not really but i kept on installing codecs and finally worked hehe
<iecsam_> so give kubuntu a chance
<eagles0513875> what other codecs r there to download
<iecsam_> there's like a whole bunch
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: i do i cant use any other distro
<eagles0513875> i love kubuntu way to much lol
<iecsam_> yeah hehe thats the spirit keep going
<Linux_Galore_> nicon--: I just purchased a Netgear WG511T on ebay for a princely sum of $7.31 and it works right off the cuff
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: i think this is the best version yet lol
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: what other codecs r there to download i have lame flac ffmpeg
<iecsam_> dude eagles try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<iecsam_> i installed that too
<eagles0513875> still no wma decoder
<eagles0513875> !codecs
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WaltzingAlong> !wma
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iecsam_> eagles: i think i got it - open your adept manager and search mp3
<eagles0513875> u mean for lame
<iecsam_> just mp3
<iecsam_> there are 3 codecs
<eagles0513875> ok done
<alibobaevich> eagles0513875_: browse to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  or to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs and you will find info about the codec
<eagles0513875> i have lame and im downloading lame extras
<iecsam_> install those 3 and i think u'll be fine
<iecsam_> some kdemultimeda plugin
<iecsam_> is the one i think in those 3
<iecsam_> but u can install all 3
<jens> is there a program to convert wma to mp3
<iecsam_> jens u dont have to convert
<iecsam_> amarok can play all wma's
<iecsam_> after u install restricted-extras
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: for some reason its not playing for me
<iecsam_> did u install it eagles
<iecsam_> the 3 codecs
<eagles0513875> ya
<jens> i shall use the mp3ś in a harddisk recorder it only takes mp3
<eagles0513875> jens: use soundkonverter
<jens> ty eagles i try that
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhh this is frustrating lol
<vzduch> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<eagles0513875> ?
<vzduch> eagles0513875: not for you
<eagles0513875> ok lol
<iecsam_> eagles: did u install libxine1-ffmpeg
<viktor_> whats the command to install compiz fusion
<viktor_> on kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | viktor_
<WaltzingAlong> jens: hardly much reason to convert from wma to mp3
<viktor_> ive tryed that link and didnt work
<_043> em... need help... i've installed kubuntu 7.10, then installed the propietary ati driver from the 'restricted drivers' section... now when i try to boot kubuntu, there is only a black screen after the kubuntu progressbar... how can I rollback to the old display driver now?
<eagles0513875> did u back up ur xorg.conf
<WaltzingAlong> !work | viktor_
<ubot3> viktor_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_043> no
<WaltzingAlong> _043: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<_043> eh... i'm so noob... how do i get kubuntu to boot without gui?
<vzduch> WaltzingAlong: 'phigh' should be used w/ care, it'll reset any custom keymap to en_US, e.g.
<iecsam_> eagles: Vorbis is the decorder for wma files : search for it in adept manager
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: it is
<WaltzingAlong> _043: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                                press ctrl+alt+f1  to get to a !terminal
<tds> _043, i think you can hold down F2 or something and it will login via console
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<vzduch> a question: was centerim only added to Gutsy universe?  or is it also available in Feisty?
<_043> thanks
<ubuntu> Hey, I just installed Kubuntu, and i was wondering if it is possible to run WoW without problems?
<eagles0513875> meistR:
<eagles0513875> meistR: u need to donwload wine
<meistR> okay, then make some scripting also, or?
<WaltzingAlong> sure run it through wine. there are plenty of guides on it
<meistR> okay..
<alibobaevich> eagles0513875_: try to install w32codecs package to use wma. it's not GPL, but it should help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<WaltzingAlong> !medibuntu
<ubot3> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<meistR> i found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<eagles0513875> iecsam_: whats the name of the pkg u downloaded
<saroset> Any tools for website development?
<WaltzingAlong> !html
<ubot3> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<saroset> Thanks =]
<iecsam_> i installed vorbis & the mp3 codecs eagles
<vzduch> no one here running Feisty any more? o0
 * vzduch is running some other distro..
<WaltzingAlong> !info dir2ogg
<ubot3> dir2ogg: audio file converter into ogg-vorbis format. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<iecsam_> waltzingAlong: if i update the version from adept manager will i be losing KDE since Ubuntu doesn't have KDE pre-installed
<someguy> why do i get the following errors when trying to use gcc in kubuntu
<someguy> GameBoard.c:7:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory
<WaltzingAlong> iecsam_: were you asking?
<saroset> Sounds like a header file is missing.
<someguy> I have to do 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<someguy> but that gets 10mb of packages
<someguy> i just want gcc to work...
<vzduch> what's the problem w/ that?
<someguy> I dont have the time
<someguy> to d/l 10mb
<vzduch> your problem :)
<vzduch> I guess it'll take more time trying to do it w/o build-essential than just downloading and installing the stuff
<tds> someguy, you're either on dialup or having an emergency. 10mb files aren't that big
<eagles0513875> this is bs
<someguy> tds: i'm capped
<someguy> in australia they limit the speed of yr connection after passing a certain limit of data transfer
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<tds> someguy, damn, do i feel sorry for you guys
<ubot3> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eagles0513875> someguy: they do that here in malta as well
<eagles0513875> how much do u ahve amonth i have 10gb
<someguy> 30
<eagles0513875> lucky u
<eagles0513875> im still having problems with finding a wma decoder
<tds> eagles0513875, sudo apt-get install xmms2-plugin-wma
<eagles0513875> tds: will that work with soundkonverter so i can convert my audio to flac
<eagles0513875> i have it installed already
<vzduch> I somehow don't believe that there's still places where you can't get a flat rate if you can get broadband
<eagles0513875> vzduch: in america i do no cap
<eagles0513875> 5gb dow bout 1.5 up
<tds> eagles0513875, wish i could say but was the only thing to come up in apt-cache search for wma decoder
<eagles0513875> forget it once i get wine up and running ii have a windows program that i can use that will allow me to convert to flac as well
<WaltzingAlong> someguy: gcc works but whatever you are building has requirements
<tds> eagles0513875, if it's already encoded, why encode some more to decrease quality?
<eagles0513875> tds: it was encoded in wma losless
<eagles0513875> im just converting it to flac from wma losless
<tds> eagles0513875, oh, ok. wasn't aware wma had a lossless option
<eagles0513875> tds: it does slightly higher bitrates then flac but flac is just as good
<eagles0513875> tds: i noticed a great difference when i used wma losless audio cd in my car
<eagles0513875> it sounds amazing lol
<wilson__> linux seems to be pretty good for media converting, i'm playing around with mencoder, very good
<eagles0513875> !mencoder
<viktor_> hi i have donwload the tar file for flash player how do i sintall it
<tds> eagles0513875, i always used mp3 192k, my ears don't notice the difference
<ardchoille> viktor_: Why did you download it when it's in the repos?
<tds> then again, i've had years of hearing circular saws whine
<viktor_> i dont know how to use repos
<eagles0513875> ouch sry to hear that tds
<ardchoille> !repos | viktor_
<ubot3> viktor_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eagles0513875> i cant wait to try world of warcraft with wine
<ardchoille> !flash | viktor_
<ubot3> viktor_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> thats the only reason i had winblows to begin with
<viktor_> how do i run the restricted ap
<tds> viktor_, there's a graphical apt, might be easier to use that
<ardchoille> tds: What graphical app?
<luca> hi everyone
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: i think hes talking bout adept manager
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Ah, ok
<tds> ardchoille, adept manager, comes with KDE
<vzduch> tds: you mean 'comes w/ Debian-based KDE systems' *gg*
<viktor_> i am gettin grub install error on my other pc when installin any reason for this
<jens> where can i read about instaling programs, without adept, i am totaly newbie to linux
<tds> vzduch, yeah. actually, Kpackage does also
<eagles0513875> jens: u wanna know the commands to use in the terminal
<WaltzingAlong> jens: sudo aptitude
<tds> jens, if you're using Kubuntu and it's a .deb file, usually just click on it. if it's from source, usually ./configure, make, sudo make install
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: i have had good experiences with WoW through wine
<wilson__> dpkg -i
<jens> yes for downloading, unpacking,and indsalling
<jens> its a tar file
<wilson__> to install from a file you can use dpkg -i [filename]
<vzduch> aptitude has some nice search functions.. other than that one should prefer apt-get over aptitude, as aptitude also installs recommended pkgs as dependencies, which apt-get doesn't
<wilson__> that's for .deb files
<ardchoille> tds: Yes, I know that.. been using ubuntu for years.
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: i get really crappy frame rates though
<vzduch> jens: don't use source pkgs unless there's no other option or you explicitly want to install from source
<viktor_> grub error when isntalin how
<eagles0513875> fuck
<adam__> hello
<jens> its a program to run a weatherstation, so idont think i have a choice
<eagles0513875> !language |eagles0513875
<vzduch> eagles0513875: tsk
<viktor_> what does flush plugin non free mean
<eagles0513875> sry bout that guys but this windows program wont let me convert from wma to flac its saying its drm protected
<vzduch> never heard of a flush plugin.. what's it supposed to do?  clean your hdd? :D
<eagles0513875> vzduch: lol
<HighHo> viktor_: it just means its not released as open source, meaning that os developers can not ultimatly support or improve it
<tds> eagles0513875, another reason to stay away from windows
<Shao`Sama> Anyone else having problems with ark, unrar-free and multiple rar archives? I can extract fine using rar from multiverse, but with unrar-free it just fails
<eagles0513875> tds: tell me bout it
<viktor_> oh ok as long as it works wit youtube thats all that maters
<eagles0513875> tds: why though i dont have a wma decoder with sound konverter
<tds> Shao`Sama, would this help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258735&highlight=rar
<WaltzingAlong> wma to flac?
<eagles0513875> anyone know of any other audio converters
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> dont have wma decoder for soundkonverter
<tds> eagles0513875, probably tried Audacity haven't you?
<eagles0513875> i have audacity but it only allows for conversion to mp3 or ogg
<Shao`Sama> tds: Thanks, but unrar-free won't extract at all here, and I was being a bit unclear, sorry. It's one file divided into several .r0x archives. I'm just wondering if I should file a bug against unrar-free or not..
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: mplayer / mencoder ? vlc ?
<viktor_> ive got laptop with xp and i wanna put kubuntu on i partioton 10gig to the side for it and i get a grub error
<viktor_> cant get it to install
<tds> eagles0513875, doesn't ffmpeg decode wma?
<eagles0513875> no encodes
<adam__> i have gutsy and i tried using nvidia propertiary driver, but there is something wrong with this driver: dissapearing icons, dissapearing menu text, freezes etc etc, Anyone have similar problems?
<HighHo> viktor_: Do you get any error message?
<tds> Shao`Sama, maybe so. i haven't really used rar files that much even though i have lots of rar files on my windows partition
<viktor_> nope
<HighHo> Does the install complete without any issues?
<tds> viktor_, what program did you use to make the partition?
<adam__> anyone knows how to fix nvidia propertiary driver problems?
<viktor_> partition magic and it the install gets to 94%
<HighHo> adam__: I dont use the nvidia drivers, but perhaps you can try and get the latest linux driver direct from nvidia which is likly to be more recent, that the ones in the repos
<adam__> ive used envy to get it and still there is many problems
<ardchoille> !envy | adam__
<ubot3> adam__: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<viktor_> partition magic and it the install gets to 94%
<Linux_Galore> I ended up using envy, I couldnt manually get glx to work, envy worked fine
<ardchoille> I use the nvidia-gl driver from the repos and it works fine on all 11 of my computers.
<adam__> previously i used restricted manager and nothinhg changed
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: if you can get it into wav you can encode it into anything else
<WaltzingAlong> eagles0513875: and anything that can play it can (should) be able to output it as a wav
<tds> adam__, i've had probs with Kubuntu 7.10 and using the nvidia drivers from the site. same ones as gutsy repo has but in the end, i just completely purged it all and used the one in the repos
<adam__> i mean nvidia-glx works but with problems
<viktor_> someone help me why its not installin
<viktor_> someone help me why its not installin
<adam__> on feisty there was no problems with nvidia
<Linux_Galore> viktor_: did you turn the power management on in the bios before the install
<HighHo> viktor_: have you tryed to burn a new cd, incase it is a media issue?
<Linux_Galore> viktor_: did you turn the power management "off" in the bios before the install
<Linux_Galore> sorry
<adam__> tds: are you added some options to xorg.conf manually?
<viktor_> no why would i need to turn power managment off
<Linux_Galore> I had a machine that stalls install thanks the bios power management, turn it off and it went smooth
<WaltzingAlong> typical mentality: it is broken!             some insight later... oh, i broke it
<viktor_> could it be partion magic that stuffed it
<tds> adam__, no, worked fine without them. i fooled with the xorg for a while while using the drivers from the site but had no probs just using the repo drivers
<viktor_> could it be partion magic that stuffed it
<Linux_Galore> viktor_: why are you using partition magic anyway
<viktor_> to make that 10gig part of harddrive coz i was using xp
<Linux_Galore> viktor_: the install will do that
<viktor_> yer but i already have dont ask i wasnt thinkin
<tds> viktor_, there's a gnome partition manager which works pretty good
<Linux_Galore> viktor_: just create the partition with PM then do a normal install
<Linux_Galore> been years since I used Partition Mangler
<adam__> tds: which nvidia card you have?
<byewindows> hi
<tds> adam__, 6800GT
<byewindows> in Amarok I can read my mp3, I have an error in a notification
<byewindows> about mp3
<byewindows> I have installed the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vzduch> eagles0513875: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/convert-wma-mp3-77093/
<vzduch> eagles0513875: "mplayer file.wma -ao pcm -aofile file.wav will convert to a wav file from which you can convert to an mp3/ogg yourself [...]"
 * ferox è altrove: Pero ora assente.
<vzduch> !away | ferox
<ubot3> ferox: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Pergunta> can i help for improve kubuntu?
<Pergunta> someone????????????
<Sine> huh
<HighHo> Pergunta: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<Pergunta> thanks
<tds> !showquit
<ubot3> Factoid showquit not found
<tds> anyone know how to get rid of the leaving joining statements in xchat? it's really distracting
<Minnozz> kicker crashed, what can I do with the backtrace info?
<alesan> hi, I have installed the googleearth-package thing, but how can I install it for real?
<alesan> any idea?
<Sine> why does KDE come with 70 programs?
<ardchoille> Sine: Because it's a K Desktop Environment
<naught101> has anyone else had problems getting ksambaconf to work, through kcontrol?
<Sine> ardchoille: but do you really need them all?
<naught101> for me, it won't save changed settings
<ardchoille> Sine: I don't, others might. You can't please everyone all the time.
<HighHo> Sine: you can remove any you dont wish to use
<ksivaji> network manager take more cpu cycle almost 50% ,in taskbar it says networks is disconnected
<pag> alesan, what do you mean by "for real"?
<ksivaji> pag do you have any idea
<pag> ksivaji, umm... others than "since when has knetworkmanager worked?".. no, I don't. sorry.
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Has someone successfully patched the Gutsy Kernel with the BadRAM patch and can give me a hand?
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Hey!
<TheGateKeeper> hiya MilhousePunkRock how goes it?
 * ferox è  tornato.
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Fine, fine... Got a "new" old machine last week, so I have a little project again...
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock, pm'ed you :)
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: I know... :)
<ardchoille> !bugs
<ubot3> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<WaltzingAlong> sine: kde is kde
<{slacky}> hello
<{slacky}> is this a developer channel too?
<ksivaji> #ubuntu-dev
<WaltzingAlong> #kubuntu-devel {slacky}
<{slacky}> WaltzingAlong: thank you
<viktor_> i need to install firefox
<ksivaji> viktor_    sudo apt-get install firefox
 * ksivaji opera is better choice than firefox
<PolitikerALT> opera is not free
<ksivaji> PolitikerALT still you can install in ubuntu
<ksivaji> for free of cost
<PolitikerALT> that's true - but it is against the spirit of Linux (if you say OS = Free Software)
<PolitikerALT> so new user shouldn't start using propritary software right away - otherwise they get addicted to it
<{slacky}> Kubuntu 7.10 live CD has beryl effect by default?
<^Costeno^> kubuntu 7.10 has non beryl
<viktor_> hi i want to install pigeon messnger
<viktor_> sudo apt-get install ???
<ksivaji> kopete
<viktor_> no kopete dont like
<ksivaji> !kopete
<ubot3> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7550 kB, installed size 21956 kB
<viktor_> pigeion is better
<{slacky}> ^Costeno^: and what?
<^Costeno^> has compiz
<pag> viktor_, "pigeon"? you mean "pidgin"?
<{slacky}> ^Costeno^: compiz ok... is compiz enabled by default?
<HighHo> viktor_: sudo apt-get install pidgin
<^Costeno^> beryl and compiz get together and now we call compiz-fusion
<ksivaji> !pidgin
<ubot3> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<^Costeno^> well i dont know
<^Costeno^> i dont use live cd
<ksivaji> hi Pavel Galkin
<pag> ksivaji, umm.. hi..
<viktor_> downloaded java for so long with adept manager and got an error will installing now screwed no java still
<viktor_> someone please help
<WaltzingAlong> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ardchoille> If I launch konqueror fm as root, shouldn't I be able to also edit files via the context menu item "Open with" as root?
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: launching with kdesu konqueror ? then yes everything opened would be as 'root'
<marky_xyz> hi, guys! what could be the possible reasons why my sound is scratchy when i plug my headphones?  the sound is really terrible.  on windows, it is very fine.
<WaltzingAlong> marky_xyz: turn down the volume a little
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/158028
<ubot3> Malone bug 158028 in kdebase "Root instance of konqueror does not allow for editing files" [Undecided,New]
<marky_xyz> on speakers, it is a bit ok, but still scratchy
<viktor_> install compiz
<viktor_> sorri wrong convo
<marky_xyz> WaltzingAlong: if i turn it down, i can barely hear anything already.  sound on Linux is way lower than Windows,i noticed
<WaltzingAlong> marky_xyz: there is "pcm" and "master" and perhaps another for headphones or whichever
<marky_xyz> sorry to compare but i would say there is not scratch noise on windows at all.  so i don't think it's my hardware, right?
<marky_xyz> WaltzingAlong: there is none for headphones.  just PCM & PCM2 + MASTER
<vbgunz> marky_xyz: I experience the same thing. I asked about it and it seems not everyone experiences it. maybe we sensitive?
<marky_xyz> vbgunz: yeah, i read a lot of cases on the forums.
<vbgunz> I just came from Windows, playing some portal maps and with sound blasting I never hear any sound scratching like I do in Amarok when first starting/stopping a song or something
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: could be the hardware is working properly; driver issue, mixer issue
<marky_xyz> my sound device is a CONEXANT and the driver that is loaded is snd_hda_intel
<marky_xyz> w/c seems to be the universal driver
<viktor_> whats the site for compiz insall
<vbgunz> not sure. I only hear the scratching/hissing/popping when starting/stopping amarok. other than that I rarely hear it. is it you hear it in Amarok mostly too?
<marky_xyz> this could be a driver issue, yes?  should i be looking at ALSA or something else?
<marky_xyz> vbgunz: i hear that too when i start/stop music on amarok.  but on headphones the noise is unbearable
<marky_xyz> vbgunz: i would have to turn down PCM or MASTER for the noise to subside, but then i can barely here anything.
<vbgunz> marky_xyz: are you on Gutsy? I rarely heard this on Feisty
<marky_xyz> Feisty
<marky_xyz> i'm have it installed on my Compaq Presario laptop
<oem> can somebody speak spanish?
<Jucato> !es | oem
<ubot3> oem: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<viktor_> how to install compiz fusion
<viktor_> the web site plz
<Jucato> !compiz | viktor_
<ubot3> viktor_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<viktor_> thank u bot
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubot3> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<anto> ciao a tutti
<anto> come faccio a sapere la mia password root?
<Jucato> !it | anto
<ubot3> anto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<anto> Ok thx
<dvoid> where can i find kubuntu packages for the latest ati drivers?
<dvoid> its been a while since the release and still no update :S
<ksivaji> " packages.ubuntu.com "
<ksivaji> search in google " ati driver for ubuntu "
<ksivaji> dvoid
<dvoid> but those packages shuld already be avaiable trough apt right?
<ksivaji> dvoid that depends on your repos
<dvoid> yea but ist that a standard repo?
<dvoid> i have enabled all of the hardcoded  repos in adept
<ksivaji> dvoid i am not using ati driver so i dont know
<dvoid> and i have installed an older ati fglrx driver from the default repo.
<viktor_> open office does not work properly its full screen and cant change it
<dvoid> so the new driver shuld be avaiable there? :S
<Darviyl> I had problems connecting to wireless network, so I tried manual configuration on knetworkmanager. After that no network shows up when I rightclick the Icon, and I can't reset it either. Does anyone know how to get the standard configuration back?
<ksivaji> apt-cache search xserver-xorg-video-ati
<dvoid> ksivaji, yes, but theres no updates
<dvoid> no new release since the new ati driver was released
<ksivaji> dvoid search in ubuntuforums
<dvoid> i got the idea that ubuntu is usualy quick to get updated packages. maybe i was wrong
<ksivaji> !wireless | Darviyl
<ubot3> Darviyl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alesan> hi, how was the procedure to delete the new boring filemanager?
<alesan> I heard there was a panel to bring back konqueror
<Indust> HI, i really cant enable "cloneing" on my two monitors ( laptop TFT and External (vga-out) )!!! i tried a lot of stuff ... pls hlp
<Indust> alesan - deleting is enough
<Indust> alesan but you can still use kcontrol f- file association  OR  something with " rightclick OPEN files - file association "
<alesan> Indust: I just want konqueror to appear when I click on the "home" icon on the taskbar
<^Costeno^> have u guys watch aero vista vs beryl on youtube web?
<Jucato> !dolphin | Indust
<ubot3> Indust: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Indust> japp -- for me apt-get  removing the dolphine was enough.
<Indust>  the clicking on the home "icon" is the same as clicking on any "directory"  - so "kcontrol" and "context menue " provide the solution for you
<Jucato> oop sorry wrong person
<Jucato> !dolphin | alesan
<ubot3> alesan: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Indust> H3LP :     ;(    HI, i really cant enable "cloneing" on my two monitors ( laptop TFT and External (vga-out) )!!! i tried a lot of stuff ... pls hlp
<Jucato> !twinhead
<ubot3> Factoid twinhead not found
<Jucato> bah...
<Indust> !dualhead
<ubot3> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Indust> BUT CLONING is not DUALHEAD
<Karti> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Indust> and gusty is really - I DONT KNOW - unsoupporting
<Jucato> !twinview
<ubot3> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jucato> not really sure... never had the chance to have more than 1 display
<Karti> !tclsh
<ubot3> Factoid tclsh not found
<Indust> :)  yeah -  but the error i have is  not normal- anyway ~ after session manager ( when starting x ) th external monitor just displays for some seconds  the starting of KDE and then goes in standby mode... ( refreshing rates are okay)
<intEx> Anybody who knows their way around XMMS?
<ksivaji> Jucato i got a strage problem after distro upgrade
<HighHo> intEx: a little i havent used it in a few years
<Jucato> what?
<virnik> K3b is not working
<virnik> in gutsy gibon
<virnik> it writes CD
<virnik> but cant read it
<virnik> it says no medium found
<virnik> can somebody help me out?
<virnik> CD stays clean
<ksivaji> Jucato i have four ext3 partitions i can access only root partition
<Jucato> ksivaji: are the other 3 partitions mounted?
<ksivaji> Jucato umount says its not mounted and mount  it is already mounted
<ksivaji> says
<virnik> just use umount -l /mnt/dir
<HighHo> virnik: have you made sure you are not using the Simulate option?
<virnik> and try also umount /dev/sdxB
<virnik> and then again
<Jucato> ksivaji: "mount" will list mounted partitions
<virnik> HighHo: yes, I am pretty sure
<virnik> HighHo: but it looks like its using only simulate
<virnik> but its off
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdb6 /media/hdb6
<ksivaji> mount: /dev/hdb6 already mounted or /media/hdb6 busy
<HighHo> While it burning does your cd drive have any leds to show if its burning or not?
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ sudo umount /dev/hdb6
<ksivaji> umount: /dev/hdb6: not mounted
<contrast83> !doesntwork
<ubot3> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ksivaji> Jucato
<virnik> HighHo: it is notebook, so it have no leds. but it is working, cos I can hear it
<virnik> I am stick with linux for 7 years, so I hope I am not lame. but it is weird. it looks like K3b works, writes CD, but after burning process is completed, burned CD is still blank
<bmk789_> ok im REALLY tired of dolphin, how do i set konqueror to default?
<virnik> cant be mounted, or so. mount says its blank. other linux desktop says the same. so, it is blank, if you take a look on its side, it is really blank.
<ksivaji> Jucato are you there ?
<virnik> bmk789_: I am not using dolphin at all...
<alesan> bmk789_: I just uninstalled it
<virnik> true
<alesan> from adept
<virnik> it is enough
<virnik> or apt
<Jucato> !dolphin | bmk789_ and alesan
<ubot3> bmk789_ and alesan: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<virnik> apt-get remove dolphin
<HighHo> virnik: You may want to try and reinstall k3b and also ensure the cd media is comptable with your drive (if you have not used the brand of disks before)
<Jucato> ksivaji: yes
<virnik> HighHo: hm, theese media are really known to me, I have used them in fesity, badger, and even redhat 7, so...
<ksivaji> Jucato did you saw those line
<bmk789_> thank you
<virnik> but I will try uninstalling kšb
<virnik> k3b
<ksivaji> Jucato i dont know other 3 partition are mounted or not
<Jucato> ksivaji: just type "mount" and you'll see which partitions are mounted
<virnik> or type df
<Jucato> (and where)
<intExDK> Okay. Before Linux, I used Winamp in Windows. Now, that I've changed to XMMS, I've got a really tiring problem. Whenever I press "J" to search in XMMS, I do it to enqueu some tracks. Then, when I've enqueued a number, it resets the search parameters, so I have to write it again, if I e.g. want to enqueue an album.
<Jucato> ksivaji: virnik is right: "mount" of "df" will give you an idea which are mounted
<virnik> and you will se the same
<virnik> Jucato: on konsole
<Jucato> (except df shows "disk free" info as well)
<ksivaji> ho i killed udevd process with id 2595
<Jucato> virnik: df shows disk free, but not mount. mount uses what filesystem type, but not df :D
<Jucato> why?
<virnik> Jucato: df shows mounted partitions too
<virnik> read man carefully
<JackPhil> kio_mhtml?
<ksivaji> Jucato because knetworkmanage and udevd were screwing my cpu it takes almost 60% of cpu and 10% ram
<ksivaji> thats why
<Jucato> ksivaji: unfortunately you need udev to be running too
<Jucato> virnik: did I say otherwise?
<HighHo> intExDK: xmms is now rather old now, perhaps you can try audacious which is more upto date winamp clone
<Jucato> virnik: nvm
<Jucato> :)
<ksivaji> Jucato but why takes that much cpu and ram
<intExDK> I will. Thanks for the help =)
<Jucato> ksivaji: must be something else causing udev to do that.
<Jucato> virnik: you could have said "df -T" :)
<JackPhil> Ineed it
<Minnozz> Hi, the volume buttons on my keyboard don't work properly. I have a Logitech Media Keyboard Elite and my keyboard is set to Logitech MX300 in kubuntu. When I turn up the volume, it goes from 0% to 11% (so it's the wrong volume it's controlling) but no higher than 11%. How can I set this up properly?
<virnik> Minnozz: I can help you
<virnik> problem is in Kmilo
<virnik> just download Kmilo package from feisty fawn
<virnik> open it
<virnik> and rewrite its libraries over gutsy ones
<Jucato> heh...
<virnik> and you will have volume hotkeys fixed
<Minnozz> virnik: Thanks a lot, I'm going to try it now =)
<virnik> if you like new gutsy volume look
<virnik> you can overwrite all except two
<Jucato> not a very clean way to do it... but... oh well...
<virnik> just play with it
<virnik> I have it fixed
<Minnozz> Ok, I'll try
<virnik> do not install, or uninstall
<virnik> just copy over
<virnik> you will not break dependencies
<Minnozz> ok =)
<virnik> and everything will work ok
<virnik> I have new gutsy OSD sound volume look
<KalEl> hi, vlc is not displaying anything full screen, it doesn't show the blank screen too (although sound continues to play). could somebody help me with this please? it worked with gnome, though.
<virnik> with older functionality
<virnik> and everything works fine now
<Minnozz> Sounds great =)
<JackPhil> It seems no mhtml protocol for konqueror
<virnik> KalEl: just compile mplayer
<JackPhil> how to add it?
<KalEl> ok downloading mplayer
<virnik> Minnozz: yep...I have solved this one hour after upgrade from feisty
<virnik> nobody helped, so...I just used old, DOS like way of game cracking :-))))
<Jucato> JackPhil: I don't think mhtml is supported yet.... and I don't imagine it will be easy to implement one. perhaps you can try asking in #khtml if they will support that (what is mhtml anyway??)
<virnik> KalEl: mplayer works fine, and without any problems. do not forget to download win codecs too
<VousDeux> how can I find out what is eating my RAM?
<JackPhil> Jucato, look this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=14315&file1=14315-1.png&file2=14315-2.jpg&file3=14315-3.jpg&name=kmhtConvert
<KalEl> virnik: mplayer working fine thanks... the subtitles are coming huge though in fullscreen
<VousDeux> !memory leak
<ubot3> Factoid memory leak not found
<Jucato> VousDeux: try pressing Ctrl+Esc
<Minnozz> virnik: I'm on this page now, what should I download? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/utils/kmilo
<Jucato> VousDeux: er wait... how are you telling that something is eating your RAM? is everything slow?
<VousDeux> I have a little meter applet that keeps going up
<Jucato> VousDeux: is the meter applet only monitoring RAM being used by applications or disk cache as well?
<JackPhil> anyhelp?
<virnik> Minnozz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fk%2Fkdeutils%2Fkmilo_3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb&md5sum=58f89e5b923cd26359ac0b1021df3d24&arch=i386&type=main
<VousDeux> I don't know the answer to that
<virnik> Minnozz: or select 64b arch if u r using it
<Jucato> VousDeux: first step to get a general overview of RAM usage, run K Menu -> System -> Kinfocenter and click on "Memory"
<Jucato> JackPhil: that still doesn't tell me what mhtml is though
<Minnozz> virnik: thanks, couldn't find it =)
<virnik> Minnozz: it is almost at the end of the page....
<VousDeux> it says disk cache is using 45%
<virnik> so, download, and run mc
<virnik> in mc, press enter on name of archive
<Jucato> VousDeux: nothing to worry about then
<virnik> there are paths
<Jucato> !ram | VousDeux
<ubot3> VousDeux: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<virnik> in which it shall be installed
<VousDeux> okay
<VousDeux> thanks
<virnik> so, copy that path on other panel
<virnik> use the same path on your root filesystem
<virnik> like in that package
<JackPhil> jucatom, it's a  Microsoft Windows (R) Web Archive
<virnik> and simply overwrite its files
<virnik> and you will be fine
<Minnozz> virnik: Ok ^^
<Minnozz> virnik: mc is a package extractor or something?
<ardchoille> !info mc
<ubot3> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2102 kB, installed size 6060 kB
<JackPhil> kmhtConvert can convert it to war, but it seems can do more, integrated to konqueror
<atlfalcons866> is 8GB enough for ubuntu
<HighHo> atlfalcons866: yes, easily
<atlfalcons866> can i resize it down to 8GB if i have 11GB
<Minnozz> virnik: so I'm in the .deb file on the left panel, navigated to /usr, and in /usr on the right panel. Then just copy?
<ardchoille> Minnozz: What are you doing?
<Minnozz> fixing my volume buttons on my keyboard
<Jucato> trying to do the workaround virnik suggested for fixing kmilo on gutsy...
<Minnozz> Jucato: yes I'm doing that now =)
<ardchoille> Ah
<Jucato> a bit of a nasty workaround... but not knowing any cleaner fix, I can't really judge :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: I just saw him extracting files from a .deb and panicked :)
<Jucato> that's what he was told :)
<ardchoille> ok
<virnik> Minnozz: yes
<virnik> Minnozz: just copy over
<Minnozz> virnik: any options needed in the copy screen?
<virnik> and you will have feisty look and working hotkeys
<virnik> Minnozz: overwrite
<virnik> all
<Minnozz> dive into subdir if exists?
<virnik> if you like new gutsy look, then you will have to download kmilo again, for gutsy this time, and select two files from it to copy over
<virnik> so, I will tell you once you have working this solution
<virnik> Minnozz: just overwrite all
<Minnozz> virnik: done =)
<virnik> oh crap
<temp_> hi
<virnik> second CD burned by K3B is carbaged too
<virnik> from time of upgrade to gutsy, I am fixing problems every day
<virnik> i am tired of this all
<virnik> virnik@Crusader:~$ mount /mnt/dvdrw/
<virnik> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<virnik>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<virnik> dont know what is causing it, and it slows me down
<Minnozz> virnik: do I need to 'reboot' kmilo now?
<Minnozz> s/reboot/reload
<virnik> I need that iso burned, cos I will fm -fr /dev/hda on older desktop, and install fres gutsy on it
<virnik> Minnozz: dont need any
<virnik> just hit your hotkeys
<Minnozz> hmm... SIGSEGV... can't be good xD
<virnik> Minnozz: but you can restart kmilo too
<virnik> wait a while, I will take a look on it
<Minnozz> ok =)
<virnik> you have forgotten something I think
<dimsum> any link for an step by step instruction to install compiz fusion in kubuntu gutsy, my vcard is ati x300.
<Minnozz> I went to /CONTENTS on the left panel, / on the right and copied /usr from left to right
<virnik> Minnozz: hah
<virnik> i got it
<virnik> you have to copy only /usr/lib/ from it
<virnik> neverming
<virnik> nevermind
<virnik> just download kmilo again, for gutsy
<virnik> overwrite again
<virnik> and then try again
<virnik> it works
<ubuntu> where is the spanish kubuntu chanel??
<virnik> i know that, cos I have it working this way
<bazhang> !es
<ubot3> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> thanks!
<virnik> Minnozz: or try to restart kmilo service
<Alloosh> hi, is there a program to change DVDs to AVI (movies)
<bazhang> cheers!
<Ace2016> Alloosh: yes, dvdrip
<Minnozz> virnik: I'll try to restart first, just `kmilo` ?
<ksivaji> virnik my system is not working properly after distro-upgrade
<Alloosh> Ace2016: is it the same as Acidrip?
<ksivaji> virnik knetworkmanager and udev takes much cpu and Ram
<ksivaji> virnik screwing my system here
<Ace2016> Alloosh: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<thedrs> hi ppl, is there a correlation between [k]ubuntu releases and linux kernel versions ?
<Minnozz> !nl
<ubot3> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Qrawl> Kubuntu is released every 6 months
<dimsum> any link for an step by step instruction to install compiz fusion in kubuntu gutsy, my vcard is ati x300.
<ksivaji> Qrawl not kubunt  its update
<Qrawl> ??
<Jucato> thedrs: no direct correlation. Ubuntu uses the kernel version that is released as stable during the development phase
<Qrawl> Kubuntu has the exact same release cycle as Ubuntu
<Minnozz> virnik: how do I restart the kmilo service?
<thedrs> jucato: so if i have version conflicts between my nvidia kernel module and my nvidia client versions, i can try to use a newer kernel in my exisiting (7.10) ubuntu ?
<Jucato> thedrs: you can... although I'm not sure that will solve the problem . I don't think the problem is with the kernel but with your nvidia package... how are you trying to install the nvidia drivers?
<thedrs> no
<thedrs> when i upgraded to 7.10, my restricted drivers broke
<Jucato> thedrs: how did you install it in 7.04?
<Jucato> Minnozz: System Settings -> Advanced -> Service Manager. you'll see KMilo in the list of Startup Services
<thedrs> i am using 2.6.20-16, so maybe 2.6.22-14 has a newer module
<dimsum> anyone running compiz fusion in kubuntu gutsy?
<Minnozz> Jucato: thanks, found it =)
<Jucato> thedrs: the default kernel in Gutsy is 2.6.22-14... have you tried booting into that kernel?
<brotherz-Temp> grafic mask for root server?
<thedrs> Jucato: i installed it the wrong way at first using automatix and then i reset everything and installed it the correct way with help from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-effects channels
<Nyle> dimsum: ask your real question
<thedrs> Jucato: i have tried that kernel before it didn't work "out of the box" - it made the screen "hazy"
<Jucato> strange...
<virnik> Minnozz: i think it dont need to restarted
<Minnozz> virnik: It already works
<thedrs> Jucato: i am gona try it again - c ya later - thanks
<virnik> Minnozz: so, is it ok?
<Minnozz> virnik: It crashed the first time, but I restarted it and it works now
<virnik> Minnozz: have your keys fixed?
<Minnozz> but I indeed like the new look more
<Minnozz> virnik: yes they work ^^
<virnik> Minnozz: nice. so, do it again
<ron1n> hey guys, I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy gibbon, all goes fine until it has to prepare to upgrade, and I get "Error during the upgrade: This is usually some wort of network problem, please check your network connection and try again, meanwhile I have access to the internet fine and apt-get works as well
<virnik> download gutsy package
<virnik> kmilo
<virnik> for same architecture u r using
<Minnozz> virnik: done
<virnik> so, i386
<virnik> fine
<virnik> now, open it, and fined two files
<virnik> they r in /usr/lib
<virnik> its name is libkmilo
<juan> hi all, everytime i log into my session, all the applications i had in the previous session load, regardless if i had finished them before i logged out, how do i do so that it doen't do that
<ron1n> is there anyway I can upgrade using apt from the command line? that seems to work fine, adept seems to be the issue
<virnik> ignore them
<virnik> Minnozz: ignore them, and continue to kde3 directory
<virnik> there will be four files
<Minnozz> virnik: yes I see them
<virnik> copy kded_kmilod.la and so
<virnik> over yours already installed ones
<virnik> nothing else!
<virnik> kmilo will do not need restart
<virnik> cos this files are only for OSD look
<virnik> after successfull copy-overwrite, try your hotkeys
<virnik> they will work, and what else - OSD will have gutsy look
<virnik> enjoy
<Minnozz> virnik: another crash, but after restart the OSD is gutsy-style =D
<Minnozz> virnik: thanks a lot!
<virnik> Minnozz: sure, it will crash...cos they are different
<virnik> but after restart of service, everything will work flawlessly
<virnik> glad to help
<virnik> Minnozz: Cheers
<juan> anyone? how to make kubuntu not load all the programs from previous sessions?
<Minnozz> virnik: Do you know of a way to decrease the 'step size' when you change the volume?
<jonasp> Hey, does OpenPGP with KMail work out of the box if you upgraded from feisty?
<Nyle> juan: looks like you need to go to kcontrol > kde components > session manager >
<JohnFlux> how do I change the keyboard layout in the console?
<Ace2016_> can i just ask, was ubuntu 7.10 renamed from gusty to gutsy or what?
<juan> Nyle i fail to see Kcontro, where is it?
<Ace2016_> was there a vote to pick the name of the new ubuntu release? is it really calld hardy?
<ron1n> guys, whenever I try to upgrade to gutsy using adept, I get this message "A problem occurred during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry. " but I can access the internet fine
<Nyle> juan: hmm oh yeah kubuntu has sytem settings
<Nyle> juan: alt+f2, then type in kcontrol
<Ace2016_> nope
<Ace2016_> who will that work? is kcontrol a command line app?
<ron1n> Ace2016_: Kcontrol is graphical
<Ace2016_> you'd at least have to use X & DISPLAY=:0 kcontrol or DISPLAY=:0 kcontrol
<juan> ok
<Nyle> juan: or System Settings > Advanced Tab > Advanced User Settings > Session manager
<Nyle> man its so much easier just to use kcontrol , I hate this new system settings app
<Nyle> argh.
<Ace2016_> oh i read that as ctrl+alt+f2
<Ace2016_> lol
<Ace2016_> yea i like kcontrol too
<iobelisk> hi, this is not kubuntu related, but at the ubuntu forum i had a question that i'd been trying the past hour or so for somebody to answer, when nobody did i did a "!ops" so i could ask an op for help, one of them responded, i asked my question, and now i'm suddenly banned from there? what the heck, is there any way to get back into there?
<virnik> Minnozz: no, I do not know
<Nyle> kde4 will not use kcontrol anymore
<juan> i already did it in kcontrol, thaks
<Nyle> so I might as well get used to it
<edenbeast> JohnFlux: with loadkeys <path to keymap>
<Nyle> juan: I select manually saved session
<Tm_T> iobelisk: #ubuntu-ops
<Nyle> juan: that way I can save the session as it is and reload it
<iobelisk> tm_T, thanks
<juan> but why is kcontrol not in my Kmenu?????????????
<Nyle> juan: dcop ksmserver ksmserver saveCurrentSession
<Tm_T> juan: you have it installed?
<virnik> kcontrol is cool
<Nyle> juan: becuase ubuntu modifies kde too much
<virnik> I am used to it, and I like it much more than new system
<juan> i was able to run it
<edenbeast> JohnFlux: but I think sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-tools will do the job as well and probably easier
<Nyle> juan: if you add the settings kicker applet to panel, you can have kcontrol's menus/options in a dropdown button
<virnik> me too
<Nyle> type deal
<Ace2016_> how come ubuntu modifies the stuff that really don't need changing:
<Ace2016_> ?
<juan> ok, will do that, thanks nyle
<Ace2016_> i mean why modify kcontrol?
<Nyle> its like microsoft
<virnik> it looks like my dvd burner do not like philips medias
<Nyle> they think they know what users want
<Nyle> kcontrol is not modified
<Nyle> it is being deprecated by upstream soon
<JohnFlux> edenbeast: thanks - works great :)
<Ace2016_> my laptop there was no support for multimedia keys like in gnome, gnome had a nice volume icon with a bar that showed the sournd level, and kde didn't
<Nyle> Ace2016_: run kmix
<Ace2016_> the same for the backlight intensity
<Nyle> it will give a speaker icon in systray, clck it and out pops a volume bar
<Nyle> you can use mousewheel on just the kmix systray icon to up/down the volume too
<Nyle> and look through kicker applets
<Nyle> you'll find  some sound controlelrs
<Ace2016_> Nyle: i did, it did now show a nice thing that shows the volume level when changing the sound level, i had to use xbindkeys, xmodmap and kmix to get it to work
<Nyle> and there is always support for multimedia keys
<Nyle> check out "keytouch"
<virnik> Ace2016_: just ask Minnozz, I helped him to make it work
<Nyle> keytouch is a program which allows you to easily configure and define the EXTRA keys on your Multimedia/Internet ready keyboard with absolute ease.  Get those keys working now! http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/about.html
<virnik> Ace2016_: it is problem by kmilo package
<virnik> Ace2016_: it is problem of kmilo package
<virnik> just overwrite files of kmilo in gutsy by files from feisty kmilo package
<Ace2016_> was that installed by default?
<Ace2016_> but its not an ibm thinkpad
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: kmilo works for my Logitech keyboard too
<Ace2016_> does it have skins support?
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: it's only an OSD
<Ace2016_> yea so it should look cool
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: there are two skins
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: feisty look (ugly) and gutsy look (nice)
<rickey> can one use 3 1/2 floppy,s in linux nooowdays
<Ace2016_> yae true gutsy did look a lot nicer than feisty
<Ace2016_> rickey: yea sure you can use them
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: I'll show you a screenshot
<rickey> what,s the prossess
<eagles0513875> im back guys
<Ace2016_> wb
<rickey> ace how is it done
<rickey> it isnnt like windows you cant just drag and drope
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: http://xs120.xs.to/xs120/07430/kmilo.png
<Ace2016_> oh i wanted to make a theme for something more graphical
<byewindows> Hello, I have a strange message with Amarok. In french : "Amarok ne peut actuellement pas ouvrir les fichiers MP3."
<rickey> hey ace are you going to adress my question
<byewindows> what can I do please? I have delete my old Amarok's configuration but it is not better
<Minnozz> byewindows: did you install libxine?
<Ace2016_> Minnozz: what i wanted to do was theme it to look like this: http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/mobile/display/asus-r1f_5.html
<Minnozz> byewindows: sudo apt-get install libxine1-plugins
<byewindows> Minnozz: i   libxine1-plugins
<byewindows> installed
<Minnozz> Ace2016_: aah, I don't think that's easily possible
<byewindows> I have the metapaquet kubuntu-restricted-extras
<byewindows> installed
<byewindows> too
<Minnozz> byewindows: did you try different mp3's ?
<byewindows> Minnozz: yes, they can't be encued
<ardchoille> byewindows: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<byewindows> libxine1-ffmpeg is installed too :\
<Minnozz> byewindows: I had that problem too, but libxine1-plugins fixed it
<Ace2016_> yea i was thinking of say an animated gif as a background then like mplayer themes having predefined steps with static png files and as you increase the brightness it just goes to the next image in the series
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: im having a problem i need a wma decoder have the w64codecs installed and still no decoder in amarok
<byewindows> libxinerama1 libxine1-plugins libxine1-gnome libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-consolelibxine1libxine-extracodecs are installed
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I don't use wma/wmv files or amarok
 * Ace2016_ is learning to program :D
<eagles0513875> i have them all installed soundkonverter isnt finding a wma encoder so its not allowing me to convert songs to flac and amarok keeps saying that there is no wma decoder
<eagles0513875> Ace2016_: what language
 * Ace2016_ will make it
<Ace2016_> i have no idea, i missed the first day of the course, i think its C++
 * Minnozz only knows php\
<ardchoille> Ace2016_: lol
<eagles0513875> im learning java tm
<eagles0513875> way to go ace
<eagles0513875> anyone able to help me with my wma encoder issue in sound converter and no wma codec in amarok when i have the w64codecs installed
<eagles0513875> i have every codec pkg imaginable at least that i know of and yet they r still not working
<Ace2016_> what engine is amarok using? the xine engine?
<eagles0513875> Ace2016_: ya
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about sound konverter
<illuminatus> hmm... you have to use 64-codecs?
<illuminatus> anyone here experiencing problems with wlan under kubuntu 7.10 ?
<illuminatus> (seems more instable then under 7.4 to me...)
<eagles0513875> illuminatus: i am using w64codecs
<illuminatus> yes, but do you have to? why not user w32?
<eagles0513875> illuminatus: im using kubuntu 64
<eagles0513875> anyone using 64bit kubuntu
<gundam_rx78nt1> are there any problems with upgrading 7.04 to 7.10 with adept?
<Eartaker> I try to install kubuntu and all I get is what looks like a command prompt but when I goto type there is nothing showing up on the scree.... anyideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<gundam_rx78nt1> Eartaker, it might be that the xorg.config file default is not compatible with your card.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: u think u can help me out
<gundam_rx78nt1> Press ALT+CTRL+F2 and tell me if you get a login prompt.
<GuHHH> gundam_rx78nt1: i would suggest you to install it fully from zero
<BluesKaj> hey eagles0513875, how are you ? ...yes I'll try to help , what's up ?
<gundam_rx78nt1> GuHHH, I was afraid of getting that answer.
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: in sound konverter i have lame flac and all that stuff even the w64codecs but for some reason soundkonverter doesnt wanna convert my audio and if it does the output file is 0b
<HighHo> eagles0513875: do you have the package libxine-extracodecs installed?
<alesan> is Qt 4.x installed by default on kubuntu, and the livecd?
<GuHHH> gundam_rx78nt1: i tried upgrading it and it messed everything up
<GuHHH> :P
<eagles0513875> im using gutsy seems the name for tha tpkg has changed HighHo
<eagles0513875> i have the libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<BluesKaj> ok eagles0513875, lemme check ...I havent tried soundkonverter since switching to gutsy 64bit
<eagles0513875> i just upgraded last night to gutsy 64 from feisty 64
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: in the mean time im going to be right near my computer doing math hw
<eagles0513875> lol
<BluesKaj> yeah eagles0513875 , gotta confess I don't have any music on the HDD so I'll have to copy some songs from cd
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i have 12gb of music i need to convert other wise its sitting here taking up space for nothign lol
<BluesKaj> flac/lossless ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: ya from wma
<BluesKaj> need to replicate what yer trying to do
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: they r all in wma losless format
<eagles0513875> want to convert to flac
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> hmmm, don't have any wma , eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> can u convert to wma it doesnt have to be lossless
<Tm_T> BluesKaj <3
<eagles0513875> anyone else running a 64bit system that is willing to try something out and has music on their machine
<rickey>  mount t ext2/dev/fd0/floppy
<rickey> mount: mount point ext2/dev/fd0/floppy does not exi
<rickey> what do you think mit be wrong
<rickey> anyone?
<Lynoure> rickey: your path looks weird
<Lynoure> you need space between ext2 and /dev
<Lynoure> and - before t
<eagles0513875> has any one programmed with eclipse before
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: yes, but that's prolly not your real question...
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, there's no wma convert to option , so what is your final codec ?
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im learning java and in my class but we r only using java source files what do i open instead of a whole project just to create a java source file
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: flac
<rickey> mount-t ext2/-dev/fd0/floppy
<rickey> -su: mount-t: command not found
<eagles0513875> instead of su use sudo rickey
<ardchoille> rickey: You need spaces
<rickey> how should it be writen?
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: File -> New -> File (or Class)
<ardchoille> rickey:  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /floppy
<intExDK> I fucked up my X-server Settings, can somebody help me?
<ardchoille> !ohmy
<ubot3> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<rickey> mount-t ext2/-dev/fd0/floppy
<rickey> -su: mount-t: command not found
<ardchoille> rickey: You need spaces
<Lynoure> rickey: mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0/floppy
<rickey>  rickey:  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /floppy
<rickey> ok ill try this
<Goodgame> is it dangerous for me if someone knows my ip adress?
<ekrengel> does anyone know how i could get an HD movie to play sound in kaffeine?  the audio plays in VLC media player, but the video is coppy...in Kaffiene it plays fine but there is no sound...
<ekrengel> its a .mvk
<ardchoille> Goodgame: on a default Kubuntu install, no
<Lynoure> Goodgame: you cannot hide it from everyone if you want to network at all.
<rickey>  rickey:  sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /floppy
<rickey> -su: rickey:: command not found
<rickey> root@hom-computer:~#
<ekrengel> err .mkv
<HighHo> intExDK: you can generate a new xorg.conf by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Goodgame> so it's not dangerous?
<Lynoure> rickey: Are you kidding? Leave your nickname out of the command
<ardchoille> Lynoure: lol
<Goodgame> I don't understand
<ardchoille> Goodgame: no, it's not dangerous. You can't really hide it anyway
<eagles0513875> ty Lynoure
<Lynoure> Goodgame: It's like post address: really hard to get post without sharing it with some people
<Goodgame> ardchoille: why should I hide it if it's no dangerous?
<Lynoure> Goodgame: but wrong people can try to deliver something unpleasant, but it's not normally very risky
<ardchoille> Goodgame: This is one of the reasons we sue sudo and the root account is locked.
<pay> hello
<ardchoille> s/sue/use/
<Goodgame> so there's no problem to put it on a forum?
<ardchoille> Goodgame: Don't worry about hiding it
<pay> i closed my window bar and now i am too stupid to activate it again i can only find the external window bar
<pay> could somebody please help me?
<Lynoure> Goodgame: you can hide it if you wish, if it is not relevant information
<ardchoille> pay: window bar?
<pay> the bar which shows me the windows of the programs
<Lynoure> Goodgame: x.x.x.x is often used notation to "this ip is none of your business"
<rickey> root@hom-computer:~# sudo mount -t ext2/dev/fd0/floppy
<rickey> root@hom-computer:~#
<Lynoure> rickey: that means it mounted. :)
<ardchoille> rickey: You need spaces
<rickey> ok this is where i should be ? rigth
<pay> in german its called fensterleiste
<pay> @ ardchoille
<ardchoille> rickey: that comand shouldn't have worked
<BluesKaj> sorry eagles0513875 , theredoesn't seem to be a convert to flac option listed , altho it's listed as a plugin ...dunno if i can help :(
<Lynoure> ardchoille: I think he is kidding...
<ardchoille> Lynoure: ah, ok
<rickey> no i am not
<rickey>  i am new to this
<ardchoille> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /floppy
<rickey> trying to leran
<ardchoille> rickey: ^^
<rickey> lean
<pay> :(
<rickey> i got a ph call brb
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: in soundkonverter there is take a look under losless
<eagles0513875> Lynoure:
<ardchoille> rickey: sudo (root ability) mount (the command) -t ext2 (the file system type) /dev/fd0 (the device) /floppy (the mount point)
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: r there any other java compilers
<eagles0513875> cuz im finding eclipse to be rather complicated
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: Eclipse in IDE, not a java compiler
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: you can use same javac on command line if you wish
<darolinnho> hello everybody
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: i have a program that we use in uni but for some reason with wine it locks up and crashes wine
<darolinnho> can you help me to install skype on kubuntu==?
<rickey> i am trying to learn how to use my floppy drive to save info
<ardchoille> !skype
<ubot3> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<ardchoille> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/fd0 /floppy
<ardchoille> rickey: ^^
<eagles0513875> where would i find the jdk in the linux heirarchy
<ardchoille> rickey: Explanation: sudo (root ability) mount (the command) -t ext2 (the file system type) /dev/fd0 (the device) /floppy (the mount point)
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: this is not really an kubuntu problem.. you really don't need wine for eclipse, nor for java developement
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im using a different program that si a winblows based one
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: some windows programs are like that.
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: not everything runs smoothly under wine. I'd recommend using native tools.
<ardchoille> eagles0513875 , Lynoure: the compiler doesn't really matter does it? Just the java source files?
<Lynoure> ardchoille: indeed.
<ardchoille> ok
<eagles0513875> ardchoille, Lynoure are there any other ide options
<rickey> ok ardchoille i printed out that info you gave me
<rickey> ok now how do i un mount
<ardchoille> rickey: sudo umount /dev/fd0
<eagles0513875> im confused in eclipse what would i have to use to create a .java file
<BluesKaj> yes eagles0513875 , you can convert FROM FLAC to other codecs , but not TO FLAC ...my output options list only "au & wav".
<rickey> after i have mounted how do i put info on the floppy
<eagles0513875> damn it
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: any other converters i could try
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: cuz in edgy and feisty was able to convert to flac
<BluesKaj> audiokonverter might do the trick
<ardchoille> rickey: You can use "cp" in a terminal and copy data to /floppy or you can drag and drop in your file manager
<ardchoille> !bash | rickey
<ubot3> rickey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lovre> how to i change permision to a whole tree of files and folders to the end of depth?
<lovre> i do chown me:me * but i only changes owner for files on the first level
<ardchoille> lovre: chown -R  or chmod -R
<Lynoure> eagles0513875:  I don't normally code in java anymore, so I don't know. Google probably can tell you some. Commandline tools are fine too.
<llutz> lovre: chown/chmod  -R
<BluesKaj> the FLAC output is listed in the plugins but not the output optrions ...I don't get it ?
<lovre> thank you
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im still learning java so an ide is quite useful
<eagles0513875> at least in my case
<darolinnho> thanks
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i cant find that pkg
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: which package?
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: If you want to learn one, Eclipse is really as close to an industry standard as you can get, so well worth learning despite the initial confusion if you plan to code for living.
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: im a computing and info systems major lol
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: audiokonverter
<lovre> how to see what mod is a file in?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I don't see it in the repos at all
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=12608
<ardchoille> lovre: mod?
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: got a question i open up a blank text file and it wants to save it as a project
<eagles0513875> Lynoure: how can i change that
<juan> hi, i have another problem, after going telling the session manager in kcontrol >kcomponents to start with a new session, my volume meter/manager has dissapeared from my panel...how do i restore it?
<ardchoille> juan: right click the panel, choose "Add applet to panel", find the sound mixer and add it
<Jucato> ardchoille: actually, that's not it :)
<Jucato> juan: K Menu -> Multimedia -> KMix
<ardchoille> Jucato: Oh, he meant the tray
<Jucato> ardchoille: most people can't tell the difference :D
<ardchoille> Jucato: ah
<Jucato> (but there's only one default volume icon/manager, and that's kmix)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Also, will he need to add an item to autostart to have it start on login?
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> juan: when you set KDE to start from a new session, it really starts a new blank session. if you want to autostart kmix, you need to make a link to it in the ~/.kde/Autostart/ folder
<Jucato> !autostart | juan
<ubot3> juan: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<lovre> any1 here uses Smarty? What you think of it...?
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: it's an IDE, it deals in projects...
<ardchoille> Jucato: Glad you caught that
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: for individual file it's all the same whether you use commandline tools, IDE adds very little to that small projects
<Jucato> ardchoille: have you tried adding the Sound Mixer panel applet? :D
<Lynoure> eagles0513875: but, I gotta focus on other things now. I'm sure you'll manage.
<ardchoille> Jucato: No, I just knew that applet was in there
<Jucato> ardchoille: try it and behold :D
<juan> juacto, what is the !autostart | juan
<juan> jucato, what is the !autostart | juan
<ardchoille> Jucato: UGH!
<Jucato> juan: follow the instructions that the bot gave you if you want KMix to be started everytime you login
<Jucato> ardchoille: :P
 * ardchoille removes the sound mixer applet
<ardchoille> Jucato: I'll never recommend that thing again
<Jucato> ardchoille: good :)
<Jucato> well actually recommend it for those who want something like it :)
<ardchoille> ok
<Jucato> but next time someone asks about the "volume control" on the panel... think "kmix" :D
<ardchoille> Good lessen that
<ardchoille> *lesson
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me which folde ri can find the jdk in
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: You mean the binary?
<eagles0513875> cuz im running the ide that i use in my class running wine and it wants me to point it to the jdk
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: im guessing so
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Not sure it's what you want, but try this:  which jdk
<eagles0513875> the latest one
<eagles0513875> i have it installed i just need to know what directory its in ardchoille
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: open a terminal and type this:  which jdk
<eagles0513875> nothing comes up
<ardchoille> Then the binary isn't named "jdk"
<Dragnslcr> Try which sun-java6-jdk
<Linusx> Will kwin-baghira run on an old G3 mac using dapper?
<eagles0513875> nothing comes up
<ardchoille> Linusx: I know kwin-baghira was available in dapper, but no idea about the G3
<Linusx> ardchoille: I downloaded it, but it seems not to show up in any menu to try playing with it.   Where 'should' I be looking if it was there?
<ardchoille> Linusx: kwin-baghira is a style and window border. Open kcontrol and go to Appearance & Themes > Style and see if it's in the dropdown box
<Linusx> ardchoille: Would have thought 'system settings' someplace...
<Linusx> ok
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: i looked in adept and i have the java6 jdk installed
<ardchoille> Linusx: It's probably in System Settings, but I hate that app and got rid of it
<ardchoille> Linusx:  http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6007/window1vh6.png
<thomas> i'm got a little bit of a problem, every time i open amarok now it freezes
<Linusx> ardchoille: I take it that pic off your machine?
<ardchoille> Linusx: yes, that shot was created minute ago
<eagles0513875> can anyone tell me which folder i can find the jdk
<dabang> try /usr/lib/jvm
<thomas> i'm got a little bit of a problem, every time i open amarok now it freezes
<Linusx> ardchoille: What machine are you running it on?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875:  dpkg-query -L package_name_here
<ardchoille> Linusx: AMD Sempron 2800+, Kubuntu 7.10
<ardchoille> Linusx: I would assume that, since that app was available in dapper, that the app can run on that G3 if dapper runs on it
<Linusx> ardchoille: Unless Mac has a new line, I'm going to go out on a limb  and guess that's not one!  *grin
<Linusx> ardchoille: That's what I would have thought too... but so far no joy.  (Not that I have any real idea wtf i'm doing on this system yet)
<ardchoille> Linusx: Baghira isn't in the style page?
<Linusx> ardchoille: no.  That's why I asked the 'stupid question' in case there was something obvious being overlooked
<ardchoille> Linusx: You get that tutorial link I sent you?
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<Linusx> Yeah, got it!
<Linusx> that should keep me busy a minute or two!  :P
<ardchoille> Not much help, tho, if you can't get Baghira to work
<hellhound> is there a way to to have mplayer put a new video in the playlist rather than open a new application if you open a video while another is playing?
<ardchoille> hellhound: Add it to the playlist?
<hellhound> ardchoille: yes for some reason if a video is playing and i open another video file, it creates a new instance of mplayer to play both videos at the same time.  I would rather it either add the second to the playlist or stop the first and play the second video
<ardchoille> hellhound: right click the mplayer window, choose "playlist" and add the second vidoe to the playlist
<rickey> hey ardchoille you still here
<ardchoille> I've had that same complaint about mplayer for a while
<ardchoille> rickey: yes
<rickey> ok i have mounted the floppy dive
<rickey>  but i cant figure out how to copy to it
<ardchoille> rickey: You really should learn how to manipulate the file system from the command line
<ardchoille> !bash | rickey
<ubot3> rickey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rickey> can yoou talk about it a little bit
<hellhound> ardchoille: is there not another way?  I know that winamp worked the way i like it and I figured mplayer would have similar options
<ardchoille> rickey: Bookmark that page, it's great
<ardchoille> hellhound: I haven't found a way to do that in mplayer
<eagles0513875> this is frustrating me
<ardchoille> rickey: What you're wanting are the "cd" and "cp" commands
<Doobi> Just to double check-- currently I have to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' when I reboot to get my wireless working.  To automate that, would I just add the line 'ndiswrapper' to /etc/modules?
<ardchoille> rickey: When you mounted it, you remember the "/floppy" bit? That's the mount point, it's where the work is done when that volume is mounted.
<francesco> hi guys. I have a question for you. I've installed Kubuntu 7.10 and everything works fine. I had big trouble with pptp and knetworkmanager. And the workaround found on Internet doesn't work for me. Have some some trick to show me ?
<Linusx> ardchoille: Is there a Kubuntu equivalent to Mac's "System profiler"?
<ardchoille> Linusx: What does that Mac app do?
<ardchoille> Linusx: System > KInfoCenter   ?
<Linusx> essentially tells you what RAM, Hardware, and other system info is on the specific machine
<ardchoille> Linusx: yeah, kmenu > System > KInfoCenter
<Linusx> starting it right now
<Linusx> Hmmmm... not starting right
<maverick_> i have a memory issue, i have 1GB RAM right now GUTSY is using 970 mb of it..am opening amarok ,amsn and firefox ...any ideas?!!
<ardchoille> maverick_: I know that firefox has many memory leaks
<maverick_> firefox doesn't affect it to that extent....i closed it and still the same
<maverick_> i mean what the hell could be eating so much
<ardchoille> amarok?
<Tm_T> maverick_: how you are measuring memory usage
<Linusx> ardchoille: This is one of a few things that has done this.  It just doesn't start up.  Can a reinstall be done without redoing the whole system?
<Doobi> Also.. are you sure it's an issue--  Linux uses all that's available to it
<Tm_T> Doobi: I'm getting in to it
<francesco> can someone help me ?
<ardchoille> Linusx: No idea about reinstalling apps, never needed to do it
<eagles0513875> !ask
<ubot3> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tm_T> Linusx: you can click on adept to reinstall apps
<francesco> pptp problems with knetworkmanager. Workaround doesn't work for me.
<maverick_> Tm_T: Memeory: 960,452 KB used, 65,152 KB free.....also i can sense it amsn is blinking and takes while to load GUI when resizing...and stuff like that
<maverick_> Tm_T: i see it in the processTable
<Tm_T> maverick_: do "free -m" in Konsole and look -/+ line
<Linusx> ardchoille: Click on app ==> Should start It'd think right?  Not like they reinvented the 'click' or something on linux! *grin
<ardchoille> I don't think he's taking into account the buffers/cached stuff
<maverick_> Tm_T: -/+ buffers/cache:        319        681
<ardchoille> maverick_: ;)
<maverick_> Tm_T: but then what's that written in processTable
<maverick_> ??
<Tm_T> maverick_: there you go, your system is using 320 M ram and rest for cache and buffers
<tish> perdson kubutu spain
<Tm_T> maverick_: total usage, you can ignore caches usually
<maverick_> Tm_T: so caches thing doesn't affect performance ??
<Tm_T> maverick_: well yes, positive effect =)
<volodymyr> Кто с Рос?
<Linusx> Tm_T: Kinfo doesn't show up on adept.  Is there a way to find the stuff needed online / on original disk?
<eagles0513875> anyone know any alternate java ides that will allow u to crate a java source file and thats it instead of a whole project besides eclipse
<ardchoille> maverick_: Here is a nice memory bash script: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/42018
<DShepherd> eagles0513875, maybe netbeans?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: What's in a java source file? Can it be created in kate?
<eagles0513875> yes but u need to compile it
<ardchoille> ah
<eagles0513875> basically its the code in the source file and then it creates a class file and runs
<ardchoille> ok
<eagles0513875> netbeans seems windows only
<ardchoille> I was thinking that you may not need a full ide for that
<trpr> well you could just use a regular old editor. i use vim for example. i'm reading that jEdit is considered powerfull enough to be considered an IDE tho
<santzschies> hi!
<Novell> hi, how do I use autoconf 2.50 ? I've tried WANT_AUTOCONF=2.5 autoconf, but that's still using 2.13 .. Do I really have to edit /usr/bin/autoconf and change ac213 to ac250 every time I want to use a different one ?
<eagles0513875> trpr: where can i get jedit from
<santzschies> hi, could somebody help me with compiz in gutsy??
<trpr> eh, i googled. one sec. i'm going to research some more. maybe i can find something that is actually in the repos
<epimeth> ahoy peeps :-)
<eagles0513875> trpr: i googled it too
<epimeth> !pptp
<ubot3> Factoid pptp not found
<eagles0513875> !compiz |santzchies
<ubot3> santzchies: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: apt-cache search java | grep devel
<eagles0513875> ?
<steveire> nixternal: Hey, I just read your blog about space being unavailable on the kubuntu cd. What about the windows programs that are on it? firefox, openoffice etc. Are they still on there, and are they all still really useful to have there?
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ty found netbeans
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: also you can grep other things or just remove the "| grep blah"
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: :) ty i just learned something knew
<ardchoille> yw :)
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: That only searches the repos you currently have enabled
<eagles0513875> which is pretty much all repos
<eagles0513875> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<epimeth> !poptop
<ubot3> Factoid poptop not found
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: can u explain to me why in sourceomatic both the backports list and the supported and community supported pkgs source list is the same
<gorf_> outputs, and one via unichrome, they seems to be reconized by the system, but when i try to start a second monitor in monitor and display, it says to restart x, x won t restart, can someone help?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: No idea, I've never used sourceomatic
<eagles0513875> lol i emailed the guy whose i guess in charge of it
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Sounds like a bug if those repos are identical
<eagles0513875> i emailed the guy
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: that was why yesterday i was getting duplicate sources
<gorf_> i, i run kubuntu gutsy gibbon 7.1 i got 2 video cards , nvidia fx5200 with 2outputs, and one via unichrome, they seems to be reconized by the system, but when i try to start a second monitor in monitor and display, it says to restart x, x won t restart, can someone help?
<gorf_> hi
<eagles0513875> gorf_: u wont need the via one if the 5200 has duel output
<epimeth> hrm... can someone help me set up a pptp server?
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: Well, backports will have the main restricted universe multiverse componenets just like the other repoz
<eagles0513875> well the first source list if u look at it is identical
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubot3> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gorf_> eagle : fine , but still the fx5200 still won t start the monitor
<eagles0513875> gorf_: i have not tried that i should try the one on my laptop which im on but dont have another monitor
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I'm seeing what you mean
<ardchoille> The "gutsy-backports" isn't the same as "gutsy universe multiverse"
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, check out gnormalize , it's gtk based but it's supposed to convert to FLAC from most other formats
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875,http://gnormalize.sourceforge.net/
<eagles0513875> ty blues im taking a look at it
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: There are four repos there: gutsy, gutsy-updates, gutsy-security, gutsy-backports. But all four repos will have the main, restricted, universe, and multiverse components
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: its nice but wont recognize wma
<lz1gjd> lz1gjd@Kubuntu710:~$ kdesu adept_manager
<lz1gjd> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 28 19:40:27 2007
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: ok but rnt they duplicats
<lz1gjd> how do i fix that
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: No, the "gutsy-security, universe" will have different packages than "gutsy-backports, universe"
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: You have a kitchen in your house, but it's not the same as the kitchen in my house :)
<Search4Lancer> big problem: for some reason, CPU frequency scaling is disabled on my laptop. As such, it runs full speed ahead, and overheats and shuts down very quickly. Basically makes my laptop inoperable.... help?
<k5ubuntu> does anyone have  a mac os x theme with dock etc for kde
<radius> kde-look.org
<k5ubuntu> ok ill try that
<epimeth> can someone help me set up a pptp server?
<Minnozz> hey, my printscreen button doesn't work anymore. how can I activate it again?
<Minnozz> !printscreen
<ubot3> Factoid printscreen not found
<user_> Can someone help me with ID3 Tags?
<ardchoille> k5ubuntu: kwin-baghira is in the repos, here's a tutorial: http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<user_> Using EasyTag
<arcelone> k pasa
<arcelone> ajkajka
<arcelone> aweona
<arcelone> k vola pasa
<arcelone> ken eri tx
<ardchoille> arcelone: Please stop that
<arcelone> djwod
<arcelone> ajkaja
<arcelone> llapo
<arcelone> tu kapish spanish
 * ardchoille drags out his ignore list
<arcelone> eeee
<eagles0513875> arcelone: este canale solo ingles por favor
<ignoramus> i edited my songs to a particluar format: artist - track (simple), but now media players combine all info into "title"... no artists listed
<eagles0513875> !es |arcelone
<ubot3> arcelone: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<aleph0> hello everyone!
<Daisuke_Laptop> did you edit the tags or the filenames?
<ignoramus> lemme see...
<aleph0> I have the following KDE problem. whenever I re-login, the file ~/.kde3.5/share/mimelnk/video/divx.desktop gets re-set to default
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: im installing world of warcraft but for some reason i cannot  eject the cdrom
<ignoramus> Daiske: apparently both
<mamonetti_> hi
<k5ubuntu> what is a good dock for kubuntu like a mac looking dock
<Daisuke_Laptop> in amarok, you can right-click and go to 'edit track information' and see what you've got there
<sub[t]rnl>  kooldock, or ksmoothdock
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: I don't use anything related to Windows OS or its apps
<ignoramus> K5buntu- ksmoothdock
<mamonetti_> anyone knows about the status of ati linux drivers after the last "opening movement" from amd? or simply where to get fresh information? t hx
<k5ubuntu> go to adept and type in ksmoothdock?
<ardchoille> k5ubuntu: kicker
<k5ubuntu> kicker
<ignoramus> Daisuke: will that edit the actual filenames (i generally use songbird)
<TimS> !foo
<ubot3> Factoid foo not found
<TimS> :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> ignoramus: no, edit track information in amarok is tag editing
<aleph0> I cannot set KDE to open .divx files with kaffeine by default. whenever I re-login, the default player is set to totem again.
<aleph0> how can I change this?
<ignoramus> Daisuke: I'm not so good with this stuff yet- will that allow Songbird to recognize and separate Artist and Title again?
<Kr4t05> Why is Amarok refusing to transfer Oggs to my media player when I've specified that that media player can play Oggs?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
<eagles0513875> ardchoille: could u tell me how to eject a cd in cl cuz i hit the button and it wont eject
<sub[t]rnl> aleph0: kcontrol -> kde components -> file association
<ignoramus> Daisuke: Thx i'll try it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kr4t05: depends on if your media player's in mass storage or mtp mode
<ardchoille> eagles0513875: eject /dev/<device>
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Laptop: It
<aleph0> sub[t]rnl: I do that, the problem is that the settings are changed back after every login!
<Kr4t05> It's in Mass Storage, Amarok can't figure out my devices MTP.
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<aleph0> the file ~/.kde3.5/share/mimelnk/video/divx.desktop gets rewritten every time
<Daisuke_Laptop> drag and drop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> what player you have?
<ignoramus> aleph0: or you can right-click any file>open with...> choose program and click "always open with this program"
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Laptop: iAudio F2
<aleph0> I know I know... but see what I wrote above...
<Daisuke_Laptop> neat
<Daisuke_Laptop> latest amarok finally supports mtp for my sansa e260
<sub[t]rnl> aleph0: try setting the associtation with konqeuror
<aleph0> after every login, the file registers as "Netscape DivX® Web Player" and any changes I make aren't saved.
<sub[t]rnl> konqueror*
<gorf_> could someone help me start a 2nd monitor?
<SpoZen> why do i have sound in amarok and kaffeine but not in vlc or any other app?
<Kr4t05> Daisuke_Laptop: Drag and drop would be great if I knew where Amarok hid my podcasts.
<biovore> SpoZen: different sound backends
<Daisuke_Laptop> Kr4t05: if they're in the default location, check /home/username/.kde/share/apps/amarok/podcasts
<biovore> arts, alsa, oss
<SpoZen> how do i fix that then?
<SpoZen> how do i know what xine uses?
<Minnozz> what's the name of the KDE screenshot util?
<biovore> xine I think is alsa or oss
<Daisuke_Laptop> kscreenshot
<ignoramus> Daisuke: In Amarok, I have to edit each tag individually???
<Lawke> is KDE faster then gnome?
<biovore> vlc I think uses oss
<ardchoille> Minnozz: ksnapshot
<biovore> Lawke: at start up no.. after start-up I find it to be faster..
<Minnozz> ardchoille: thanks =)
<Daisuke_Laptop> ignoramus: pretty much...  are they all named "artist - title"?
<eagles0513875> has anyone used netbeans in here before
<stefaans> ello all
<Minnozz> my printscreen button doesn't work anymore
<ignoramus> daisuke: no, they have all the proper information, but when imported to songbird, the info all shows up in the "title" field, and nothing in "artist"
<SpoZen> thanks all i had to do was to edit alsa device list in vlc!! thanks alot guys!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> so the right info is showing under the "arist" and "title" fields
<stefaans> anyone here have issues with kopete?
<gorf_> could someone help me start a 2nd monitor?
<stefaans> mine keeps on crashing
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...that's a problem with songbird then :\
<sub[t]rnl> stefaans: update your kdelibs
<ignoramus> daisuke: all the info (Artist - Title) is in the "Title" column... and the "Artist" column is now blank
<trpr> eagles0513875: how's your IDE search going? im curious why not just use a text editor / java. are you working on a big project that requires all that IDE goodness? :)
<stefaans> I am on gutsy and have tried to update, aptitude upgrade
<trpr> eagles0513875: text editor / javac that is
<ignoramus> daisuke: nothing is showing up in the "artist" field... it's all under the "title" field...
<gio> hello
<stefaans> gio: ello
<gio> is there someone that speaks italian?
<NickPresta> !it | gio
<ubot3> gio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<WaltzingAlong> umpo si
<ardchoille> In konversation, how do I set myself away without sending an away message to every channel?
<ignoramus> daisuke: i was worried about this, as amarok sorts normally
<ignoramus> daisuke: here's the screenshot of songbird after editing tags: http://i24.tinypic.com/ami0.jpg
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: /away reason
<NickPresta> ignoramus, you can use the Music Brainz feature to tag your music. Of course, it has to be done manually though.
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: ty
<ignoramus> NickPresta: is that a Songbird add-on?
<NickPresta> ignoramus, no, it's included with Amarok. I wasn't aware you wanted to tag the music in Songbird, sorry about that :)
<lovre> where can i download GIMPshop*
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !find gimp
<NickPresta> lovre, http://www.gimpshop.com/download.shtml
<ubot3> Found: babygimp, cupsys-driver-gimpprint, flegita-gimp, foomatic-db-gimp-print, gimp-cbmplugs (and 38 others)
<ignoramus> lovre: gimp.org
<k5ubuntu> !find mac os x theme
<ubot3> Found: acl2-emacs, aleph-emacs, bulmacont, cxref-emacs, dmachinemon (and 100 others)
<Dr_willis> k5ubuntu,  the Bageria theme is os-x looking
<Dr_willis> !find kwin
<ubot3> Found: kwin-baghira, kwin-style-alphacube, kwin-style-blended, kwin-style-dekorator, kwin-style-knifty (and 6 others)
<k5ubuntu> yes i know
<k5ubuntu> but it takes too long
<k5ubuntu> i need something simple
<Dr_willis> takes too long?
<k5ubuntu> i want the dock, the icons, full system toolbars, etc
<epimeth> can someone help me set up a pptp server?
<NickPresta> kwin-baghira takes < 10 minutes assuming you have the iconset and such.
<k5ubuntu> i have the close buttons
<Dr_willis> You are not going to find a 'theme' that does all that.
<NickPresta> k5ubuntu, awn for your dock, kwin-baghira for your theme, you need to find an iconset on kde-look.org and then you're pretty much done.
<lovre> thank you :D
<joher> helo
<Dr_willis> Of course with compiz - theres a dozen os-x looking window decoratios you can set up in emerald.
<Dr_willis> Dream Linux looks a  lot likd OS-X by default also
<runlevelten> evenin'
<WaltzingAlong> k5ubuntu: some work you do yourself
<eagles0513875> trpr: im learning java and we use an ide at school
<epimeth> okay... so lets rephrase... is pptpd enough to set up a secure VPN connection?
<trpr> eagles0513875: ah. well personally i think that's silly. you can write the source files with any old editor, then compile them with javac yourfile.java. the ide is only good if you already know java
<WaltzingAlong> !info eclipse
<ubot3> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 128 kB, installed size 420 kB
<runlevelten> eclipse/emacs ftw.
<runlevelten> the any old editor lifestyle is sure as hell going to suck when refactoring etc.
<k5ubuntu> !find mac dock
<ubot3> Found: acl2-emacs, aleph-emacs, bulmacont, cxref-emacs, dmachinemon (and 100 others)
<lovre> can i use products under BSD licence for commercial purposes?
<runlevelten> Damn, this computer's fast.
<WaltzingAlong> trpr: it is silly
<eagles0513875> trpr: i would think the other way round cuz at least the ide shows u where ur mistakes r
<runlevelten> lovre: Yes.
<gorf_> could someone help me start a 2nd monitor?
<WaltzingAlong> !dual monitor
<ubot3> Factoid dual monitor not found
<Dr_willis> gorf_,  what video card?
<eagles0513875> we need ubotu
<gorf_> nvidia fx5200
<gorf_> 2outputs
<runlevelten> also, many IDEs offer visual instrospection through autocompletion, symbol browsers, project overviews and so on.
<lovre> runlevelten: thanky ou
<Dr_willis> gorf_,  install the nvidia drivers.  and enable twinview
<trpr> eagles0513875: eh. it provides short cuts that are only good if you know what you are shortcutting around. the compiler will still tell you on what lines your errors are, and what they are.
<k5ubuntu> !find update
<ubot3> Found: ez-ipupdate, freepops-updater-fltk, hildon-update-category-database, nss-updatedb, update-apt (and 12 others)
<k5ubuntu> !find ubuntu 7.10
<ubot3> Found: blubuntu-gdm-theme, blubuntu-look, blubuntu-session-splashes, blubuntu-theme, blubuntu-wallpapers (and 75 others)
<eagles0513875> trpr: so what ur saying is i coudl use emacs
<runlevelten> lovre: ensure you carefully read and understand any copyright requirements.
<trpr> yes. you could use whatever you feel most comfortable writing the code in
<eagles0513875> trpr: i just downloaded this
<eagles0513875> !jdee
<ubot3> Factoid jdee not found
<runlevelten> there may be a requirement to show logos or copyrights even though you can rebadge and sell the binaries without source.
<k5ubuntu> !find jdee
<ubot3> Package/file jdee does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> trpr: jdee is an addon for emacs which will allow me to write in java
<lovre> runlevelten: ok, ill read everything
<eagles0513875> thats not true found it in repo
<gorf_> is there a way to restart X when logged in?
<eagles0513875> gorf_: ctrl+alt+backspace
<runlevelten> emacs = ide. good one, too.
<Dr_willis> gorf_,  not really a way to restart X and Stay logged into X.
<lovre> runlevelten: the thing is im trying to find suitable PHP RAD tool. Im looking at Seagull PHP Framework. Im hoping i can work with it and sell my work with no problems
<joher> hello
<eagles0513875> how do i check dependensies
<runlevelten> rad tool, or framework?
<eagles0513875> trpr: its jde
<eagles0513875> !jde
<k5ubuntu> how do i check what version of kbuntu i have
<eagles0513875> :( there went out overworked bot
<jorgy> hey all.. i want to upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 but i've heard that there's issues with the bootup? i.e it's 2-3 minutes now? and some friend told me they had to disable the splashscreen to boot at all?
<WaltzingAlong> jorgy: takes mine 45 minutes
<WaltzingAlong> !worksforme
<Dr_willis> Mine takes about a min.
<Dr_willis> i always disable splash anyway.
<jorgy> Dr_willis: is that slower/faster than before?
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: ubot3 left the room
<Dr_willis> Ive not heard those specific complaints.
<jorgy> Dr_willis: one sec. i'll get u links to online articles sayin that.
<runlevelten> lovre: If you run the server you can use GPl'd stuff too and keep the source.
<eagles0513875> how do i check for dependencies before i install a file from the repo
<Dr_willis> jorgy,  not like the link will say much :) heh..
<Dr_willis> jorgy,  i find it best to do a clean install in most cases also
<runlevelten> Not that it's the right thing to do necessarily, but it's not a GPL <=2 violation.
<jorgy> Dr_willis: well these are just comments i've picked up by lookin for kubuntu 7.10 reviews
<jorgy> a repeating theme is that something's up with the bootup. one person puts it down to the restricted drivers thing..
<eagles0513875> WaltzingAlong: what is the cli command to check dependencies for a certain pkg
<runlevelten> The decades haven't shown me an OS "upgrade" worth bothering with yet.
<runlevelten> Except Debian, of course.
<jorgy> i think i might chill with 7.04 and just update the kde
<cybrhuman> do anyone know when HPET will be included in kubuntu kernel?
<hellhound> i am having trouble getting a program (xbindkeys) to Autostart.  I have tried a link, bash script and copying the bin file to my Autostart directory, but it still will not autostart.  I can however go to my Autostart directory and double click it and it will start.  Any ideas?
<Freddy2> can (*)ubuntu be installed in a system with only 2 (or more) disks in raid? i mean, no extra partitions outside the raid itself
<Freddy2> what requirements in terms of raid controller are related to this? any list of directly supported models?
<g2g591> freddy: id try asking in the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org)
<Dr_willis> !find autostart
<xavier__> hey
<Dr_willis> hellhound,  use the fullpath to the binary in your scripts. start them with #!/bin/bash perhaps. And theres a kde-autostart tool that can help youmanage those things.
<xavier__> got a questioN... I switched from ubuntu -> kubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop. I encountered 1 problem:
<xavier__> compiz doesn't show the top bar with the close, minimize, .. functions
<blizzzek> is it possible in KPresenter to switch to a specific slide by entering it's pagenumber and pressing enter while presentation (as it is in OOo)? i only found out, that by pressing key a window opens where i can select it... but it is kinda pedestrian
<arash> xavier__ you must download another package
<xavier__> it did everything fine in gnome..
<Freddy2> g2g591: ok, i will.. thx
<Dr_willis> hellhound,  and DONT use the same name for a Autostart script as a command in the path. :)  ie: dont use 'Autostart/conky' for a script that starts 'conky'
<xavier__> which one arash?
<arash> xavier__ search for 'compiz' there is one with a descriptive name for what you need
<hellhound> Dr_willis: what is the toold called?  by bash script has #!/bin/bash      then   /usr/bin/xbindkeys     it is also set as executable
<xavier__> compiz was installed in gnome and it did right then.. by installing kubuntu-desktop, compiz doesn't do things right.. what do you mean by searching for compiz?
<arash> xavier__: sorry, let met find the exact package :)
<xavier__> oh, lol, ok
<xavier__> thx
<arash> !find compiz-kde
<ubot3> Found: compiz-kde
<arash> ok, that one
<xavier__> hehe, thx :)
<dope> what is /dev/sdb
<xavier__> first uninstall compiz before installing compiz-kde?
<arash> xavier__: I don't think that's neccesary, Im no expert though ;)
<xavier__> "/dev/sdb could be a hard disk / usb device
<xavier__> ok, let's try and install compiz-kde
<xavier__> yeehaw
<dope> xavier__: ok, i plugged in my pen drive and when i do fdisk i see /dev/sdb1 so i want to unmount it with umount /dev/sdb1 and now I can format /dev/sdb?
<arash> xavier__: yeehaw= it works :p ?
<xavier__> dope: yep, that sould work
<dope> ./dev/sdb1 is just the first partition on /dev/sdb right?
<xavier__> arash: yep :)
<xavier__> yep dope. I don't have experience with partitioning usb-sticks though.. u should better ask an expert
<dope> xavier__: also when i used umount on /dev/sdb1 it still shows up in fdisk. should it?
<xavier__> I know it gives problems in windows (you won't be able to see all partitions in some cases)
<xavier__> yep it should..
<dope> ah ok
<dope> thx
<xavier__> np :)
<dope> i just wanna make sure i'm not formatting the HD
<xavier__> lol, that's good to be sure of :)
<hermiod> hi there
<arash> Hi Hermoid!
<eagles0513875> has any one heard of ikvm
<TimS> Are there any programs that will autmaticaly compile from source
<TimS> !compile
<ubot3> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<hermiod> i got a question, about network with a windows xp computer an a kubuntu computer
<TimS> !compilers
<ubot3> Factoid compilers not found
<hermiod> I'm new@linux
<dope> doesn't seem to be working :\
<TameLion> You missed the tld ;)
<dope> when i use the mkdiskimage command it brings up how to use it
<xavier__> arash: some things don't work yet :)
<xavier__> such as the cube.. I can't let it spin / move around...
<k5ubuntu> how do i find out what kubuntu verison i have
<arash> !samba | hermoid
<ubot3> hermoid: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hermiod> my problem is about the connection between winxp and kubuntu....  the ping works, but nothing else
<arash> hermoid, Im not sure, but I think that is what you are looking for
<k5ubuntu> how do i find out what version of kbuntu i have
<user5> hi
<sub[t]rnl> lsb_release -a
<k5ubuntu> ty
<pigeta> hi all
<arash> xavier__: Yea, compiz unfortunately Camoens work as good with KDE, but I don't know if that is also for the cube rotation, I don't use compiz myself, so idle around till some compiz-fan joins, or ask  at
<arash> !effects | xavier__
<ubot3> Factoid effects not found
<arash> !effect | xavier__
<ubot3> Factoid effect not found
<hermiod> I have read some how to's but it doesent work, i wrote the workgroupname in the smb.conf... when I open it in smb4k there is that workgroup but only the kubuntu computer
<xavier__> oh, ok.. thx..
<xavier__> I had it to work be4, it should be able to do it again :)
<arash> xavier__: anyway, I don't know the factoid name, but check at #ubuntu-effects
<xavier__> ok, thx arash.. (what's factoid.? :p)
<arash> !factoid
<ubot3> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TimS> !feed
<ubot3> Factoid feed not found
<TimS> :o
<clor0x> ayo adria...
<TimS> !eat
<ubot3> Factoid eat not found
<clor0x> !fish
<ubot3> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-2 (gutsy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<TimS> Adept is stuck updating packages, its waiting for headers
<stdin> !botabusr > TimS
<stdin> !botabuse > Tim
<stdin> argg
<hermiod> is there something I can check where the problem is? I got no idea
<stdin> "don't abuse the bot"
<TimS> :P Sorry stdin
<neighborlee> hi  there :)(...Im considering using kubuntu more now..but im wondering .ubuntu  has the modified crash handler in kernel..when a kubuntu/kde app c rashes does it really send in the data or ask you if you want to or what ? ;)
<aceta> good evening
<aceta> does somebody happen to know how to use a gpg-encrypted keyfile on an usb stick with LUKS on boot ?
<steveire> su - kde4-devel
<steveire> Ugh. Oops
<hermiod> nobody?
<xavier__> what was that channel again? something like #desktop-effects
<hermiod> k,  cya
<yugge_> Here's a strange question, is there a way to send keyboard commands to a window using bash?
<yugge_> or any commandline program would work acually
<ardchoille> xavier__: #ubuntu-effects? It redirects to #compiz-fusion iirc
<xavier__> yep, found it :)
<xavier__> but yeh, I really messed up compiz now :p
<xavier__> even re-installing compiz makes the same mess :(
<xavier__> oh yeah, window decorator crashed :p
<joher> hello
<NickPresta> hi
<joher>  i have some problems there's no sound
<joher> in my system
<FGS|Bret> installed sound drivers?
<joher> everythings ok
<FGS|Bret> rebooted since their install?
<joher> yes
<pestilence> in gutsy, firefox always comes to the front (although it technically doesn't get focus) when i click a link in akregator.  does anybody know how to stop this?
<pestilence> it has never done this in any of the previous kubuntus
<Pipone> need help with last ati drivers, can`t build .deb packeges from the installer
<Pipone> anyone had same problem?
<joher> yes
<joher>  i don't have  sounds
<Pipone> ?!: )
<Pipone> am talking about video
<Pipone> sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/gutsy after this nothing happens
<Pipone> error are missing libs that are not in repos
<Pipone> and it`s looking for them in strange place
<joher> whit video ok
<pestilence> Pipone: could you paste the output to pastebin and link here
<Pipone> pastebin?
<pestilence> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Pipone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42485/
<pestilence> Pipone: do you have x11-dev installed?
<lawke_> hi, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and when I try to log in with Kopete it always crashes.. I removed it and installed it again but it keeps crashing..
<pestilence> Pipone: actually, libx11-dev
<dope> so now when i'm trying to boot from the usb it just says "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT"
<dope> it boots fine from usb on my laptop though :|
<Pipone> pestilence libx11-dev is already the newest version.
<Pipone> lawke_ update kopete version
<lawke_> I reinstalled it already..
<Pipone> it has bug with only with msn
<Pipone> update is not reinstall
<pestilence> Pipone: how about libxext6
<lawke_> how should I update it then?
<Pipone> pestilence libxext6 is already the newest version
<pestilence> hmm.
<Pipone> lawke_ adept manager
<Pipone> K-menu>>System>>Adept manager
<lawke_> is there like a search thing, like the one in gnome?
<pestilence> Pipone: are you running the 64 bit ubuntu?
<Pipone> lawke_ yeap
<Pipone> pestilence no
<pestilence> Pipone: because you are trying to install the 64 bit package
<lawke_> Pipone: where?
<pestilence> ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run
<pestilence> see the _64 there :)
<Pipone> Download the ATI driver installer: ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run (this installer is for 32bit and 64bit systems)
<Pipone> :P
<lovre> my microphone is not working on kubuntu. Do i need to set something up*?
<pestilence> Pipone: oh.
<Pipone> lovre in konsole alsamixer press two time tab and inrace mic gain (or something..)
<Pipone> incrase*
<stdin> lawke_: open adept and go to Adept > Manage Repositories, in the Updates tab make sure the first 4 boxes are checked. then click close and it'll ask to reload. after that you just click "Full Upgrade" and "Apply Changes"
<Pipone> pestilence other ideas?
<KingJere> I just started the upgrade to Gutsy. Wish me luck. :)
<pestilence> Pipone: well, i would like to see what --help says
<Pipone> on the installer?
<pestilence> yea
<pestilence> Pipone: i wonder if you have an environment variable set that is throwing the installer off
<dope> i have a pen drive that will boot linux but on PCs that don't support booting from usb what can i do?  the pc already has grub on it
<Pipone> mm in a few minutes, am redownloading it
<lovre> Pipone: how can i check to see if my mic is working
<Pipone> with some program for voice record and playback
<Pipone> i guess
<Pipone> i tried mine with skype
<Pipone> :P
<lovre> Pipone: im trying it with skype too, but i cant get anything
<KingJere> dope: I had the same prob. I ended up using a boot floppy. Kinda archaic but it worked.
<Pipone> lovre you incrase it in alsamixer
<Pipone> ?
<stdin> dope: if the computer doesn't support booting from USB, there's nothing you can do (except maybe upgrade the firmware)
<Pipone> by deafult is zero
<Pipone> Capture mic
<Pipone> is exactly
<lovre> Pipone: in skype settings its set to Default device
<Pipone> seven right to left
<stdin> !enter
<ubot3> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lovre> Pipone: is that ok
<Junkie`> Hm. I just downloaded the desktop cd for gutsy and it gets to 'loading linux kernel' at 100%, stalls, then i get an 'error reading disk' error. Would this be a ram issue? i ran the feisty cd fine when i installed it.
<dope> so i can't use grub to boot the usb drive?
<Pipone> lovre i have no mic attached right now, do you increse Capture mic in alsamixer? if yes and still no sound, try with diff settings then default
<stdin> dope: no, because grub gets the disk info from the bios and the bios can't recognise USB devices apparently
<Junkie`> Because the computer isn't very ram friendly
<dope> well for my motherboard it supports USB-FDD and USB-ZIP.  whenever i boot from the usb drive it says "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT"
<pestilence> Junkie`: no.
<Junkie`> come to think of it, i think i used the feisty alt. cd
<pestilence> Junkie`: it shouldn't run out of memory loading the kernel, unless you have like 1 meg of RAM :-D
<KingJere> upgrade to gutsy, Take Two!
<pestilence> Junkie`: did you verify that the disc was written properly?
<Junkie`> well, the kernel loads to 100%
<Junkie`> Erm, no :)
<stdin> dope: if it says that then grub wasn't installed on the USB disk
<Junkie`> I burned it from k3b in a gutsy rc install
<Pipone> pestilence can i pm about my problem? don`t wanna spam the channel
<dope> stdin: i put the syslinux on it and it'll boot fine on my laptop, just not the desktop
<Junkie`> Didn't change any settings, just hit 'Start' and it burned
<stdin> dope: syslinux is supposed to be for CD/DVDs
<dope> stdin:  i followed a tut online and like i said it boots up no probs at all on my laptop from the pendrive
<pestilence> Pipone: i suppose
<pestilence> Junkie`: i would suspect faulty media first.
<lawke_> how can I see what version I have installed?
<lawke_> because it always is saying there is newer version..
<ardchoille> lawke_: lsb_release -a
<Junkie`> mhm, i'll burn it again. so what would you say is the best reason for upgrading? i thought feisty was great
<lawke_> is it still buggy or someting?
<KingJere> trying to upgrade. Says I need another 191M on / Isnt' openoffice about that big?
<KingJere> can I just aptitude remove it?
<lawke_> how do I install compiz on Kubuntu?
<arash> lawke_ : whats so hard about it ;) ? I think 'sudo apt-get install compiz' is enough. Or do it via the GUI if you want to
<lawke_> arash: did that
<lawke_> and I installed the compiz settings manager but it doesn't work
<arash> lawke_: What isn't working?
<lawke_> if I open the settings, I get the same settings like in gnome and all.. but if I wanna rotate with the cube it doesn't work
<arash> lawke_:  or use this guide ;) instead of my words :D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<lawke_> I thought compiz was already in the new version
<pestilence> Junkie`: i don't know :-D  if you think feisty is great...i'm not sure i would upgrade
<pestilence> Junkie`: you can check the media before you go and make another disc, use dd to make an image of the cd you burned, then do an md5sum on the media
<pestilence> err on the image
<pestilence> and compare it with the md5sum of the iso file you downloaded
<pestilence> and also the md5sum listed on the server
<KingJere> any ideas for quickly freeing up 191M in /
<solidus-river> how do I get the properties of a window
<pestilence> KingJere: sudo apt-get clean
<solidus-river> I'm trying to disable shadows in ccsm for katapult
<KingJere> pestilence: did that. thats why I only need another 191M
<KingJere> Thanks tho
<pestilence> heh
<solidus-river> also, for some reason in compiz, I can't rotate the cub by middle clicking the desktop, it doesn't recognize it for some reason
<mohamed> hi does anybody know how to install bluej on kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !bluej
<ubot3> Factoid bluej not found
<mohamed> it's like netbean or eclipse for jjava
<eagles0513875> mohamed: really whats the link
<mohamed> http://www.bluej.org/index.html
<eagles0513875> mohamed: u know the have a jar file
<NickPresta> !find bluej
<eagles0513875> just run that
<ubot3> Package/file bluej does not exist in gutsy
<eagles0513875> NickPresta: couldnt u just download the jar file and use that to install
<mohamed> yes I do have jar file for it
<mohamed> I'm newbie in linex and I hate windows
<eagles0513875> mohamed: i hate winblows too
<eagles0513875> mohamed: have u tried double clicking it
<Freddy2> lol
<mohamed> I did, but I don'w know which file to use
<mohamed> all of them has the installer word
<pestilence> mohamed: the way you run a jar file is by typing "java -jar filename.jar" at the command line
<pestilence> where filename.jar is the name of the jar file
<eagles0513875> oh kool
<solidus-river> how do I get libdvdcss2 and win32codecs
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | solidus-river
<ubot3> solidus-river: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mohamed> Unable to access jarfile bluej-220.jar
<solidus-river> ardchoille: there used to be a script that came with ubuntu somewhere that just fetched the .deb from somewhere and did it, I don't like adding 3rd party repos
<mohamed> does any body know why?
<pestilence> mohamed: is the jar file on your desktop?
<mohamed> yes
<ardchoille> solidus-river: I never knew of any script like that. the medibuntu repo hasn't given me any problems.
<lawke_> so, how do I install the latest ATI driver?
<pestilence> mohamed: and what directory are you in on the command line?
<eagles0513875> i have bluej installed but i cant run in
<mohamed> desktop
<ardchoille> !ati | lawke_
<ubot3> lawke_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eagles0513875> pestilence: same with me
<solidus-river> what button is the middle mouse button usually registereed as?
<pestilence> let me try it.
<pestilence> works like a charm for me
<eagles0513875> its working for me
<pestilence> mohamed: try java -jar ~/Desktop/bluej-220.jar
<eagles0513875> pestilence: he could also do cd Desktop
<pestilence> eagles0513875: sure.  but i'm trying to make it as simple as possible for me to debug his interpretation of my requests :-D
<eagles0513875> pestilence: ahhhok i gotcha
<mohamed> pestilence: thank man
<pestilence> mohamed: np
<ardchoille> solidus-river: Perhaps you're thinking of /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh  but using the repos is easier and that script won't get you the w32codecs
<ekrengel> does anyone know how i could get an HD movie to play sound in kaffeine?  the audio plays in VLC media player, but the video is choppy...in kaffiene it plays fine but there is no sound...
<solidus-river> ardchoille: thanks, that was what I was thinking of
<lz1gjd> !compiz-fusion
<ekrengel> its a .mkv file
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<chronos> I'm having problems with my NVIDIA card in gusty. I've enabled the restricted drivers, but I still can't run a GL screensaver.
<eagles0513875> mohamed: if that doesnt work u could try somethign called jedit
<ardchoille> solidus-river: Besides, the repos have a newer version of libdvdcss2 anyway
<mohamed> my issue is now I want to know how install java and I want to know where can I get the directory,. but I don't want to bother you with that
<Junkie`> note: when playing with the live cd's, prepare to wait when selecting 'memory test'
<ardchoille> !java | mohamed
<ubot3> mohamed: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<WaltzingAlong> mohamed: java what? the plugin? the compiler? the runtime?
<mohamed> colpiler
<mohamed> compiler
<mohamed> I think it should be jdk
<Freddy2> yes, it is
<pestilence> ekrengel: i use mplayer, it works fine
<lz1gjd> where can i find some tutorial how to get new ati driver compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.10
<lz1gjd> followed all guides that i could find but with no luck
<solidus-river> how would I get the info about a certain window
<nelli> # kubuntu-devel
<solidus-river> like if I wanted to set special rules for it
<nelli> #kubuntu-devel
<nelli> sry
<pestilence> nelli: try putting /j in front of that :-D
<g2g591> solidus:right click on the titlebar
<nelli> thanks pestilence
<eagles0513875> none of these ides debug and compile for me
<eagles0513875> and i dont wanna use the javac in teh cli
<fkefer> Riddell: pin
<fkefer> g
<eagles0513875> Riddell: hey u know of any good ides for java
<yugge_> Is there some kind of T9-ish system for linux?
<Freddy2> eclipse or netbeans?
<eagles0513875> Freddy2: too advanced for me at this time
<shadowhywind> what is the console command to see what version of kubuntu i am running?
<eagles0513875> Freddy2: im still rather new to java and in my class all we r doing is making java source viles and wiht eclipes and netbeans i have to create a whole project unless there is a way around that
<kyron> hey all, I'm a GEntoo user installing Kubuntu on a PIII laptop since I have _so much time_ inmy life (hehehe) ...jsut wanted to know if there is a "magical" button somewhere to disable all the "fluff"....sort of like a "this is old hardware, be nice and disable useless gadgety fluff" button?
<kyron> btw, I kubuntu seems nice ;)
<eagles0513875> kyron: this is already quite a simple distro u dont have any fluff unless u download it
<mohamed> Does any body know a good software for creating web-pages on ubuntu
<Freddy2> then learn command line options for compiling/running apps
<pestilence> kyron: install from the server cd, then you can install whatever you want.
<Freddy2> but for debug..
<kyron> eagles0513875, well, I mean things like pop-up animations, fade-in-out and the such
<origaman> mohamed: quanta
<eagles0513875> kyron i think thats all done in the system settings
<eagles0513875> !quanta
<ubot3> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2402 kB, installed size 5840 kB
<eagles0513875> origaman: does quanta also do java
<kyron> eagles0513875, ok, but I hove to go through the settings one at a time I guess (not like windows that has a "set for performance" option)
<origaman>  eagles0513875: at last it should do some java syntax highlighting...
<kyron> ....would be nice that KDE4 had a single-button-no-cruft in the GUI settings ;_
<Freddy2> another question related to raid: if you have a hardware raid controller (maybe some adaptec) can you boot directly from the raid? (assuming there's no other disk outside it)
<eagles0513875> kyron: ya
<ardchoille> kyron: yes, but distro developers would likely change it
<eagles0513875> origaman: ill give it a try will i be able to just work with individual files instead of a whole project. cuz in class we have been working with just java source files for the programming we have learned so far
<lovre> man, im constantly having problems with kubuntu. A month with no rest. Im getting so dissapointed............:(
<lovre> and i dont want to go back to windows.........i hate windows
<aceta> does somebody happen to know how to use a gpg-encrypted keyfile on an usb stick with LUKS on boot ?
<eagles0513875> lovre: whats the problem
<mohamed> hey gus i can't open the apt manager, any ideas
<eagles0513875> mohamed try this
<origaman> eagles0513875: Well, quanta is specialized in creating web pages, i.e. html, php, css. I don't know if there is any Java related functionality other than syntax highlighting.
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> Has anyone had any luck theming KDM since they've been using Gutsy?
<Emerson1> lovre: what's your problem?
<eagles0513875> origaman: it opened my java source file but i cant compile it and run it any idea as to what program even if its just source code that will do that for me
<lovre> everything is: i CANT automount my USB stick memory (i really need that, cant manually mount everytime..), i cant get my mic to work at all. Im having problems with amarok, playing two songs at a time, and sometimes doesnt want to play some files at all. When i kill the process it plays regardles of that. Then the problem of localisation, when i put something on an USB memory with windows, and if it has local symbols, it doesnt open on kubuntu... and
<lovre> so on........
<mohamed> try what>
<sahin_h> contrast83: I played with it a little bit.
<contrast83> sahin_h: Any success?
<sahin_h> contrast83: The theme handling has been changed.
<lovre> :(
 * lovre weeps
<contrast83> Ugh... Why?
<mohamed> i  tried !aptifix and it gave me this message /bin/sh: !aptfix: not found
<sahin_h> contrast83: I edited two files by hand.
<eagles0513875> mohamed: !apt fix isnt the command u put
<kyron> ardchoille, hehe, yeah, that's why I came here and asked...cuz I would have hoped kubuntu would have made such a button...
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<contrast83> sahin_h: Which ones? I already messed with /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc.
<eagles0513875> mohamed: this is sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kyron> guess I'll have to make my own...one day...and Kall it KDE Powe Toys :P
<sahin_h> contrast83: The files are in the /etc/default/kdm.d directory.
<eagles0513875> lovre: did u do a clean install or upgrade
<eagles0513875> and r u duel booting
<contrast83> Ahh, ok.
<contrast83> sahin_h: Did you have to reboot afterwards to get the theming to take effect?
<sahin_h> contrast83: If I remeber correctly... yes. I rebooted my machine. Maybe it just not needed...
<contrast83> Cool, thanks a lot. Been banging my head here for half an hour.
<eagles0513875> brb guys
<lovre> eagles0513875: a clean install, formated the disc, and fresh install, with no dual boot or anything
<sahin_h> contrast83: no problem
<lovre> eagles0513875: the most common hardware configuration, intel, nVidia etc
<eagles0513875> lovre: was this a windows vista machine
<eagles0513875> lovre: is ur machine a 32bit or 64bit os
<lovre> eagles0513875: its 32bit
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> u got the right iso
<eagles0513875> lovre: ill brb sis needs the net for a sec
<lovre> rgg
<lovre> rgr
<lovre> :D
<sahin_h> contrast83: One more note: it looks like the system read the files in /etc/default/kdm.d numeric order.
<Emerson1> something wrong with this channel?
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> i found away to turn off the select → copy thing, but can't find it now
<bjwebb> any ideas?
<chronos> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mohamed> my apt manager still not working
<ubuntu> Hi i managed to screw up the grub installation, anyone know how i can do that from the live cd_
<carwash^> Hi, cdripping from a sata drive is really slow. Any tips on speeding it up?
<Jvx> Can someone plz help me get grub working ?
<bjwebb> Jvx: what've you done?
<Jvx> I didnt get grub to install correctly during install
<Jvx> just wanna reinstall it
<bjwebb> oh
<bjwebb> !grub
<ubot3> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jvx> but i cant sudo apt/get from the live cd
<bjwebb> hmmm
<contrast83> sahin_h: Hey, you still around?
<winbond> !emule
<ubot3> Factoid emule not found
<winbond> !edonkey
<ubot3> Factoid edonkey not found
<Jvx> kk gonna read up on that link thx
<contrast83> !info edonkey
<ubot3> Package edonkey does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> !botabuse | winbond
<ubot3> winbond: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<contrast83> Hrm... I think eDonkey's on GetDeb. Could be wrong. If not, you've still got KMLDonkey.
<sahin_h> contrast83: Yes, I'm here now.
<contrast83> sahin_h: Still struggling with KDM. Do you think if I pastebinned those two files and my kdmrc you could check them against yours to see what I'm borking up?
<luigi> problem javascript
<luigi> help
<sahin_h> contrast83: Ok, I will check. However I reverted my files to the original state.
<eagles0513875> lovre: im back
<contrast83> sahin_h: Oh, ok... One sec...
<sahin_h> contrast83: The key for the solution in my case the two files in the /etc/default/kdm.d
<luigi> problema java
<eagles0513875> lovre: r u a registered user here so we can talk one on one
<sahin_h> contrast83: One more note: it looks like the system read the files in /etc/default/kdm.d numeric order.
<eagles0513875> !it |luigi
<ubot3> luigi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jvx> can i install grub on my hd from the live cd_
<contrast83> Hmm... Interesting. It appears the file 30_kubuntu_default_settings has disappeared.
<Jvx> it seems that it tries to get grub to the live environment and not to the hd install when i try and apt-get grub
<sahin_h> contrast83: I have two files only: /etc/default/kdm.d/10_desktop-base
<sahin_h> contrast83: and /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings
<eagles0513875> besides netbeans and eclipse which r rather confusing to understand does anyone recommend any other java ide which also does the compiling and debugging
<contrast83> I never had a 10_desktop-base. Weird.
<sahin_h> contrast83: Hmmm.
<sahin_h> contrast83: So do you hvae two files, or only one?
<chronos> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> does gnome get installed as well when u do a clean install cuz for some reason when i logged in the last time before thsi one it logged me into gnome
<eagles0513875> which is not my defualt
<mohamed> how can I find IRC channel for java
<bjwebb> #java ?
<Dragnslcr> mohamed- probably either #java or ##java
<lawke> ok! so I just installed kubuntu 7.10, I installed the ATI driver that was auto detected. Now how do I run compiz?
<contrast83> sahin_h: Well, I _had_ two - 20_kubuntu_default_settings and 30_kubuntu_default_settings, but 30... has disappeared. I'm *certain* I didn't delete/move it. And I also have kdmrc, of course, but it sounds like that's deprecated anyway, at least in regards to theming.
<eagles0513875> !compiz |lawke
<ubot3> lawke: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mohamed> it gave me this message though, what does it mean
<mohamed> NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password
<ubuntu_> hi all
<contrast83> Ok, just installed desktop-base, so now I have 10_desktop_base
<bjwebb> mohamed: try ##java
<ubuntu_> anyone tried usb pendriver over 4gb
<sahin_h> contrast83: Yep, kdmrc os deprecated in case of theme handling.
<bjwebb> mohamed: i think the message is because someone else owns you Nickname
<contrast83> sahin_h: So I should put the theme I want to use into both 10_desktop_base and 20_kubuntu_default_settings, and that should be it, theoretically?
<chronos> !compiz
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mohamed> I'm sure there is somebody has my nick name lol, how can I change my nick name
 * contrast83 loves apt-file
<bjwebb> mohamed: /nick new_name
<sahin_h> contrast83: The two files contains some similar variable. For example the THEME variable.
<ubuntu_> isit easy to enable compiz on kubuntu ? i noticed it was enable by default on ubuntu 7.10
<contrast83> Ok, done. BRB...
<sahin_h> contrast83: Try to put # before one of the variable.
<Jvx> sata discs are named sd0 etc right_
<eagles0513875> !compiz |ubuntu_
<ubot3> ubuntu_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubuntu_> ok saw ubot3's answer now...
<eagles0513875> Jvx: some times for me they have been named sda#
<Jvx> ok thx
<Jvx> cant seem to get grub working >s
<mohamed22> hi
<mohamed22> hi
<lawke> lol, I kinda like put a dock bar and don't know how to delete this, any ide?
<hari> hi
<pestilence> !hi
<ubot3> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hari> pestilence hi
<mhelal222> asdfsd
<eagles0513875> !offtopic
<ubot3> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mhelal222> I changed my name like thousands time, it wouldn't let me join the java channel
<pestilence> mhelal222: you want ##java
<hari> why ?
<contrast83> sahin_h: Still nothin'. Thanks anyway though, I appreciate your attempts. :-)
<mhelal222> [Channel] You need to be identified to join that channel
<pestilence> mhelal222: it wants you to register with nickbot
<hari> ok
<Jvx> is there a command that can tell me which hd kubuntu has mounted?
<pestilence> err nickserv
<mhelal222> and what  does it mean?
<mhelal222> lol
<pestilence> mhelal222: /msg NickServ help
<sahin_h> contrast83: Ok. No problem. Maybe the developers know the answer. They did the changes.
<contrast83> Jvx: cat fstab   ?
<contrast83> sahin_h: Yeah. I didn't want to bother them with something so petty, but I might have to. :-P
<sahin_h> contrast83: kubuntu-devel isn't a support channel, however you can try to ask these people.
<contrast83> Will do, thanks a lot.
<Jvx> ill try that
<contrast83> Jvx: Sorry, cat /etc/fstab
<Gulars> contrast83, if you just run "mount" it will display the list of active drives
<tape-deck> how do I get kubuntu to mount a usb drive so I can access it without sudoing?
<contrast83> Gulars: Ahh, ok. Thanks.
<patricio> hm, since my update to gutsy, it seems, that my bluetooth is not working, i.e. when I press FN+F5, which should be the hardware activation of my thinkpad's bluetooth device, it doesn't light up. kdebluetooth is installed. What else do I need?
<Gulars> patricio, I don't  think the fn+combinations work on thinkpads in linux
<patricio> oh, this could be a ibm thinkpad issue because some other functions work, like FN+End which decreases the light.
<Gulars> thats what it said at thinkwiki at least (if I remember correctly)
<patricio> yes, I know the page
<eagles0513875> what ever anyone does dont go in the java room unless u really need to
<eagles0513875> people rnt that friendly
<patricio> eagles0513875: :)
<Gulars> heh
<Gulars> eagles0513875, what's your problem?
<pestilence> eagles0513875: you have to have a thick skin to go into any channel with a programming language as a topic
<contrast83> ^^ +1
<contrast83> The guys in #bash are ruthless. lol
<biovore> #perl is ok
<eagles0513875> Gulars: i need an easier to use ide then netbeans im still learning java and netbeans is rather complex for me
<Gulars> ah
<eagles0513875> Gulars: i need an ide that will let me debug in the ide as well as let the ide execute the program
<Gulars> then I'm of no help to you, sorry
<Ace2016> hi all
<contrast83> yo
<bjwebb> hi
<eagles0513875> Gulars: i tried to get the one i use at my uni to work using wine but it hangs for me
<Jvx> when i try to run find /boot/grub/stage1 in grub
<Jvx> it returns file not found
<lawke> hi, I followed this setup to install compiz -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion its all done, but it wont give me cool 3D Effects.. do I need someting else?
<SudoKing> Is there a really good list of Kubuntu tweaks somewhere?
<bjwebb> lawke: compiz --replace?
<contrast83> SudoKing: In terms of performance, or just customization?
<bjwebb> compiz --replace should start compiz
<SudoKing> performance
<lawke> bjwebb: if I try to start compiz with Konsole I get this:
<contrast83> SudoKing: Tons. Pretty much anything you see in that realm about Ubuntu applies to Kubuntu as well.
<lawke> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Dr_willis> lawke,  what video card?
<SudoKing> okay thanks
<contrast83> np
<lawke> Dr_willis: ATI Radeon X1600 PRO
<winbond> does the gnutella network still exist??  because the kmldonkey doesnt connect to any servers
 * Dr_willis saw that comming. :0
<contrast83> SudoKing: The forums might be a good starting point, BTW.
<lawke> I got compiz running on ubuntu :D
<Dr_willis> lawke,  you did isntall the fglrx drivers for that card?
<slimjimflim> hi i'm trying to add a desktop selector button to my menu bar, but i can't find it under 'add applet to panel' or 'add new panel'
<Dr_willis> lawke,  you got ubuntu and kubuntu both on that machine?
<contrast83> slimjimflim: Desktop Pager
<lawke> Dr_willis: no, other harddrive but that one is not plugged in right now
<Dr_willis> lawke,  well you need to be using the fglrx drivers and i am not sure what other tweaks to get the xgl stuff going. I take ati cards and throw them away. :)
<lawke> Dr_willis: I had to check someting on when I first logged in. Someting with 3D blabla
<SudoKing> Contrasy83: Where can I find the forums?
<slimjimflim> contrast83, that just removed the whole bar
<lawke> on ubuntu I did have to install a xgl-server, didn't do that here..
<tape-deck> Dr_willis: Difficult when there is our laptop, tends to be an expensive pastime
<eagles0513875> im getting rather depressed right now
<Dr_willis> tape-deck,  yep. thats why i am very picky now about laptops
<contrast83> slimjimflim: o_O
<Dr_willis> tape-deck,  or i dont worry about 3d/games/compiz on them. :)
<slimjimflim> i've been able to add other things, but whenever i try that, i lose the menubar
<SudoKing> Did you ever type fortune in terminal?
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<Dr_willis> :)
<tape-deck> Dr_willis: pah, but a mac if you want that shite
<tape-deck> buy*
<lawke> how can I see what drivers i am using ?
<biovore> lsmod
<lawke> lsmod
<lawke> oops :D
<contrast83> slimjimflim: Not sure why it would've done that... Do you have it set up like OS X (i.e., with each program's menu bar at the very top of the screen)?
<tds> cowsay isn't installed. wtf does it do?
<Dr_willis> tape-deck,   wait for kde4.. im betting on so much eyecandy.. we will get ocular cavaties
<contrast83> !info cowsay
<ubot3> cowsay: A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-8 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Dr_willis> lsmod shows the loaded modules.
<tape-deck> Dr_willis: 8.04 should be something spectacular
<lawke> Dr_willis: i'm seeing a fglrx driver between lsmod..
<greeg> hi gang
<tds> why talk to an autonomous cow when i can come here
<eagles0513875> sigh
<Dr_willis> lawke,   may be you need to install that xgl thing like you mentioned.
<lawke> !xgl
<greeg> i installed kubuntu and used the whole dics.  i would also like to install an other distro to learn but dont know anything about partitioning in linux.
<ubot3> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<slimjimflim> contrast, no, i had one bar w/ just the k button, and another w/ applications.  i think a few times it has logged me out back to the kde login screen
<greeg> but i dont know where to start
<slimjimflim> contrast83^^
<Dr_willis> greeg,  easy way - is to install vmware server. and use it to run any other disrtos to test.
<Ange|us> somebody can tell me how to compile and install the vesafb module without compiling a whole kernel?
<Dr_willis> greeg,  what are you expecting to learn from other disrtos? just test them out? vmware is great for that
<slimjimflim> contrast83  ...logged me out when i tried to add the desktop pager
<tape-deck> how do I play dvd's in gutsy?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> how long should it take to install sun-java packages? mine is hanging at 23%
<greeg> Dr_willis: yes to test out. and i think kubuntu come with alot of stuff for my computer to handle (i.e. music is skippy when i do other things)
<contrast83> slimjimflim: Something sounds fairly wrong then. You could just delete ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc and ~/.kde/share/apps/kicker and they'll be set back to the defaults when you log back in.
<greeg> but if i get stumped at gentoo i can always fall back to kubuntu Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubot3> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Nyle> how do i turn off the adept notifier
<jpatrick> Nyle: quit from it
<contrast83> Nyle: Right-click -> Quit
<Nyle> I did, but the window is still up on desktop and won't go away
<Nyle> its just a titlebar and window, with a round green circle
<contrast83> Nyle: You have Compiz running?
<Nyle> I click close and all sorts of closes but it won't close
<Nyle> contrast83: yes i am
<contrast83> Nyle: Right-click -> Quit
<Nyle> I did
<Nyle> no close
<contrast83> On the green circle?
<Nyle> anywhere
<Nyle> let me show you a screenshot
<contrast83> Umm... Anywhere includes the green circle?
<contrast83> Nyle: No need, I know what you're talking about.
<Nyle> yes
<Nyle> I have tried everywhere
<contrast83> I've seen that a hundred times, but doing what I just said always worked for me.
<Dr_willis> I dont even have it going on this box. :)
<contrast83> Nyle: There aren't any other Adept programs openn, by chance?
<slimjimflim> ty contrast, gonna restart it now
<contrast83> s/openn/open
<contrast83> slimjimflim: NP, good luck.
<Nyle> titlebar says Adept Notifier with a green circle on the top left hand, and minimize/restore/close on the right hand corner
<SudoKing> close it
<Dr_willis> go hardcore and use xkill? :)
<contrast83> Nyle: Right... And what *exactly* happens when you right-click the green circle?
<contrast83> Ugh, no.
<contrast83> Why would you xkill a package management app? :-\
<SudoKing> because it won't behave
<Nyle> ohhh
<patricio> killall && rm -rf /
<Nyle> you mean click inside the green hole?
<contrast83> Greets, AmyRose
<ardchoille> patricio: Please don't post that comand here.
<SudoKing> or you could use KSysGuard
<patricio> hehe, ok sry :)
<contrast83> Nyle: Right. Like I said, "on the green circle".
<mehdi_> hello
<Nyle> do I want to start it the next timne I login ?
<AmyRose> hi, contrast83
<contrast83> Yeah.
<mehdi_>  I have a problem with amarok
<Nyle> I do?
<contrast83> Yes.
<mehdi_> I have installed the last package with kubuntu gutsy, but i have lot of problem
<Nyle> will it do the same thing agian?
<contrast83> Nyle: How are you starting Compiz?
<mehdi_>  when i reinstall the kubuntu feisty, amarok doesnt work
<Nyle> compiz --replace
<mehdi_>  why??
<Nyle> why not
<Ange|us> somebody can tell me how to compile and install the vesafb module without compiling a whole kernel?
<slimjimflim> contrast83, perfect, thanks again
<contrast83> Nyle: You may want to set up a seperate Xsession for Compiz. It's fairly easy if you want me to walk you through it.
<Nyle> contrast83: what does it mean?
<contrast83> slimjimflim: Glad to help. :-)
<contrast83> Nyle: It means when you're at the login screen, you'll be able to pick whether you want a plain KDE session, or a KDE session in which Compiz starts automatically when you log in.
<Nyle> thats ok
<contrast83> Nyle: Usually, if Compiz is running before Adept Notifier (or any other system tray applet) starts, you won't get that bug you just had.
<Nyle> I feel nausiated
<Nyle> I ate last night's fried rice
<Nyle> ow
<Nyle> I will take medicine and feel better and then I will do stuff with kde
<caris_mere> I can't sync my palm using Gutsy, has anybody had this problem or know of a solution....with Feisty I had to start the visor module.
<Nyle> contrast83: what about autostart?
<Nyle> no good?
<contrast83> Nyle: You can do that. You chance getting that same bug again though.
<Nyle> ok, so just tell me wha tI need to do, you don't have to walk me
<contrast83> One sec...
<Nyle> thans
<Nyle> thanks
<karol3500> can someone tell me how configure xorg.conf to set 100Hz refresh rate?? I have nvidia GeForce 4800 Ti SE and Kubuntu 7.10
<skole> Hi I have a problem. My user manager is written in japanese, That happened after I got the new Kubuntu 10.2. Is there an easy fix?
<Nyle> karol3500: specidy widthxheight@100Hz
<karol3500> 1024x768
<Dr_willis> a CRT that handles 100Hz? wowsers
<Nyle> "1024x768@100Hz"
<Freddy2> skole: u sure its kubuntu? not suse?
<Nyle> mine does 1024x768@115Hz
<biovore> I have 2 CRT's that handel 100Hz ar 1280x1024
<Ange|us> is it posible that no one knows how to compile a kernel module without compiling a whole kernel?
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a crt any more. :)
<Nyle> 30-96, 50-160
<karol3500> my too
<Ace2016> Nyle: how big is this crt?
<karol3500> but I like 102x768;-]
<Nyle> 19"flatscreen
<skole> Yes I am sure. I installed it yesterday. Everything else is in Norwegian as it shuld be.
<karol3500> ok thx
<Nyle> Dell M993s
<contrast83> Nyle: http://pastebin.com/m5e27ee1e
<Dr_willis> Ange|us,  ive isntalled the kernel source befor ages ago and just confiogured what modules to compile and did a 'make modules' and 'make modules install'
<Dr_willis> Ange|us,  but that was.. like 4+ yrs ago
<Freddy2> skole: 10.2??
<contrast83> Nyle: After you do that, you'll be able to pick KDE or KDE w/ Comiz-Fusion before you log in.
<contrast83> s/Comiz/Compiz
<Nyle> i need to setup passwordless ssh
<Nyle> brb
<Ace2016> a flatscreen crt?
<skole> Ahh. 7.10 Gutsy gibbon of course
<Ange|us> Dr_willis: but make modules will compile all modules
<Ace2016> i want to get a crt, a big one, like 21", lcds suck unless you spend lots getting a raelly good one
<Dr_willis> Ange|us,  proberly will.
<Ange|us> Dr_willis: i just want to compile the vesafb module
<Dr_willis> unchedk the others then i guess.. be faster to just let it compile them all
<karol3500> Nyle I tried to set 1024x768@100, but it doesn't work
<karol3500> where should I type 10-90, 50-160?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> adept is acting up...it glitched while i was installing java and now only lets me into read only mode
<karol3500> 30-90*
<skole> Do you know any thing about it?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> me?
<origaman>  Every five seconds I get a line "enable montype: 2" appended to my Xorg.0.log. At the same time my system keeps freezing for about a second. Any ideas what this could be coming from???
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> beyond me...
<Dr_willis> Ange|us,  the vesafb.ko  module?
<skole> Hi I have a problem. My user manager is written in japanese, That happened after I got the new Kubuntu 10.2. Is there an easy fix?
<Dr_willis>  locate vesafb ---> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko
<caris_mere> Is it possible to use skype with Gutsy?
<Fleck> Kubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon << Latest
<biovore> !skype
<ubot3> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<caris_mere> thanks
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> how do i fix adept? it says another 1 is running
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> and only gives read only mode
<biovore> sudo killall adpet
<biovore> adept
<origaman> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<biovore> or that
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> adept:no prcoesses killed
<Fleck> Kubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon << Latest?
<biovore> ^ yes
<Fleck> fglrx works on kubuntu?
<biovore> it does...
<biovore> !ati
<ubot3> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<junkie> Okay, I got the new kubuntu installed :)
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> didnt work
<LeeJunFan> !aptcrash
<ubot3> Factoid aptcrash not found
<contrast83> !aptfix
<ubot3> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LeeJunFan> that's it.
<junkie> I logged in and it said that it could use restricted drivers, so i enabled the nvidia legacy driver and restarted
<lencho> hi every one
<junkie> But now the screen resolution is messed up
<contrast83> Greets, lencho
<junkie> Saying it can only go to 800 x 600, when my moniter is like 1260 x 1024
<junkie> Does anyone know a fix?
<biovore> might have something to do with refreshrates..
<skole> Hi I have the 7.10 Gutsy gibbon. I got it yesterday, I upgraded it from the previus version. I have a problem with the language in user managment. The tabs are written in japanese. What can I do?
<Wolven_Pariah_UK> that worked thank you soo much!
<lencho> kubuntu rocks yeah
<patricio> skole: lol, learn japanese
<skole> hehe
<contrast83> Time to stop putting it off.
<patricio> skole: you can't change the language in Regional&Language Settings?
<contrast83> Now I'm curious. What file tells all the programs which language to use?
<origaman> Every five seconds I get a line "enable montype: 2" appended to my Xorg.0.log. At the same time my system keeps freezing for about a second. Any ideas what this could be coming from???
<fdoving> skole: yeah, i've noticed that too. norwegian, right?
<lencho> who knows the irc channel of ubuntu in spanish?
<skole> Patricio: I have tryed that. And the language is perfectly Norwegian on everything else yes
<fdoving> !es | lencho
<ubot3> lencho: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<skole> fdoving: You have the same problem?
<fdoving> skole: yes.
<biovore> bug report time?
<fdoving> it's reported somewhere.
<skole> fdoving: Found a solution
<lzap> hello, I have upgrading via update-manager but because of some conflicts it stopped. now I have sucessfully removed the bad package (tetex-live). how can I restart the upgrade process? there are about 30 % packages to upgrade....
<skole> *?
<lzap> sorr, I *was* upgrading via update-manager but because of some conflicts it stopped. now I have sucessfully removed the bad package (tetex-live). how can I restart the upgrade process? there are about 30 % packages to upgrade....
<fdoving> skole: no, haven't started looking for one yet.
<skole> fdoving: Then I will have to be patient then.
<The3055> Hi
<The3055> mime application/octet-stream
<The3055> impossible to find the type
<The3055> what does it  theat mean
<The3055> ?
<SudoKing> SudoKing needs help on upgrading to gutsy gibbon
<g2g591> lzap:just type sudo apt-get upgrade, because your sources already got changed over if it started downloading
<dope> i'm using the alternate install cd.  will it let me partition or just overwrite my whole drive?
<SudoKing> it should let you partition
<fdoving> dope: you'll get to choose.
<dope> is it like the gui one?
<fdoving> more advanced, but yeah.
<dope> damn i don't need more advanced lol
 * modjo salutes everybody
<markgreene> I downloaded frostwire and installed using the .deb file. When I run it I am told that my java version is too new. i cannot find 1.4 in the package manager. can someone help?
<modjo> ne1 here has used kxmame cheats?
<Modjo> ne1 here plays kxmame at least?
<lzap> g2g591: thanks, it seems its ok with it, I go reboot
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame?
<Nyle> well that passworldless ssh gave me some trouble
<Nyle> apparantly I had a few stale DCOP sessions
<Nyle> couldn't connect to amarok but i fixed it
<kyron> Q: is it a known/common problem that Adept Updater crashes on a fresh install of 7.01 (after downloading quite a few packages
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<junkie> Okay
<junkie> Still no luck
<junkie> Any ideas?
<dope> ok so i extract the ubuntu cd to my busted linux partition and am booting from grub into like a pseudo liveCD environment cause it's going to ram.  will i be able to format and install just like the live cd or do i need to mount something or something and install from there?
<pier> what is the name of the software to run windows xp on linux
<dope> vmware
<pier> ??
<dope> or wine?
<ScorpKing> virtualbox?
<dope> or that
<pier> what is the name of the software to run windows xp on linux
<pier> ??
<Modjo> wine
<dope> vmware
<Modjo> the name of the software ir WINE
<pier> thx
<gnomefreak> wine wont run windows xp
<Modjo> as in WIN Emulation
<dope> to run windows programs is wine
<Modjo> you shure?
<dope> to run windows is vmware
<gnomefreak> im very sure
<tape-deck> pier, vmware-server. Download and install from the vmware website
<ScorpKing> !wine
<ubot3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Modjo> !kxmame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kxmame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Modjo> :@
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<gnomefreak> wine will run games and crap, vmware or alike for full os
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<pier> i'm using kubuntu wich version i have to download ??
<dope> nobody knows?
<junkie> The screen resolution should be 1280x1024, but it is 800x600. And in the system settings it only goes to 800x600 max :|
<dope> junkie:  if you go to ubuntuforums.org and search for resolution you'll find your answer
<engLstraene> u have to install driver for your grafik card
<g2g591> pier:for wine, just download the ubuntu version
<pier> how can i download it ?
<g2g591> pier:for software packages, ubuntu=kubuntu unless it has an alternate
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<stdin> pier: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for install instructions
<pier> ok
<g2g591> pier:just use apt, "sudo apt-get install wine"
<pier> merci
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<Gannondorf> Could someone help me out with a battery monitor?
<Gannondorf> ?
<pier> i have write the link in konsole but ta goes on a thing like this :
<pier> root@pier-laptop:/home/pier# "sudo apt-get install wine"
<pier> bash: sudo apt-get install wine: command not found
<pier> root@pier-laptop:/home/pier# apt-get install wine"
<pier> >
<pier> after this that do nothing
<sj> pier: don't use the quotes
<dope> if you're root then you don't need to use sudo at the beginning
<Gannondorf> pier: you need to download the source
<stdin> pier: don't put the quotes in, and don't paste large posts in here
<Gannondorf> when I installeed wine, you couldn't get it from the repos
<pier> what is the quote
<ScorpKing> "
<dope> pier: use the package manager
<Gannondorf> stdin: could you help me out with a battery monitor?'
<engLstraene> only copy: sudo apt-get install wine
<stdin> pier: there is #kubuntu-fr for french language support too
<stdin> Gannondorf: you have to explain the problem first
<dope> pier: use the package manager
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<ScorpKing> Gannondorf: i can see the battery status on my laptop but i'm not sure what the package for Power Manager is called
<Gannondorf> stdin: I need a battery monitor for my laptop
<Gannondorf> In GNOME it displays the monitor fine, but kde doesn't have one preinstalled
<stdin> Gannondorf: it does, should autostart
<Gannondorf> mine doesnt
<Gannondorf> no battery monitor on here
<stdin> Gannondorf: try pressing Alt-F2 and put in "guidance-power-manager"
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<Gannondorf> there it is
<Gannondorf> thanks
<Gannondorf> wait
<Gannondorf> how do i get it to auto-start?
<compilerwriter> Good Day My Lords, Ladies, and Gentlemen, {just in case though somehow I think not likely} Your Majestys and Your Holinesses.  Is there and easy way in Gutsy to set up XDMCP or do I have to editing a bunch of xserver files still?
<stdin> Gannondorf: it should autostart every time if it's still running when you log out. try testing it now
<Gannondorf> ok
<Gannondorf> I will
<dope> if i'm booting linux from a partition into memory like a live cd can i install to that partition i booted from?
<ScorpKing> "The following packages have unmet dependencies: sysv-rc-bootsplash: Depends: sysv-rc (>= 2.86.ds1-20) but 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu18 is installed."
<ScorpKing> where can i find the correct one?
<ScorpKing> dope: try asking in ##linux and #ubuntu as well.
<dope> already am
<ScorpKing> heh
<dope> nobody seems to know i guess
<stdin> compilerwriter: all you need is something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42505/ in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<dope> stdin: you know anything about booting from a partition?
<dope> into memory
<ScorpKing> dope: if you boot from the partition it will be mounted so i don't think it will allow you to install on it unless you unmount it.
<stdin> dope: no, I just do "normal" boots
<dope> it's booting into memory
<ScorpKing> how?
<sj> just curious, is anybody here involved in creating a fix for the 7.10 + ati "blank screen on startup" bug?
<j83> hello pls tell me is there a version of icq on kubuntu that is workin with icq lite i mean person on microsoft cant send me files thru icq cause icq on kubuntu doesnt have this function
<dope> ScorpKing:  there's a line in the menu.lst that says root=ramdisk something
<dope> something along those lines
<Modjo> anyone here plays kxmame at all??
<ScorpKing> Modjo: no
 * Modjo is sad
<sj> Modjo: is that a port of mame?
<Modjo> a port of mame?
<Modjo> mame and kxmame is the same thing, isnt it?
<Modjo> ?mame
<Modjo> !mame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Modjo> !xmame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Modjo> :@
<andrea> ciao
<sj> Modjo: ok yeah, it probably is.
<SudoKing|Gone> awk, ScorpKing, SudoKing, so close
<andrea> how can i change my language on kubuntu??
<Modjo> SJ: have you used it?
<Modjo> andrea: have you tried settings?
<andrea> i have only english
<ScorpKing> dope: i think that option is for the initrd stuff only.
<Modjo> andrea: which languaje are you trying to change in to?
<andrea> italian
<sj> Modjo: no, not kxmame. i've had regular "mame" on a different computer though
<Modjo> SJ: have you used pugy's cheat file system? its giving me headache
<Modjo> andrea: you need to use system settings
<Modjo> andrea: there is a reginonal & languaje icon
<Goodgame> is it riskful to let "All" connect to my ssh??
<Goodgame> the only protection would be my password
<sj> Modjo: no, i've never heard of that, sorry.
<andrea> ok i went but i have only american and english
<Modjo> sj: thanl you for your time, how do yo send messages so i can see them in red?
<andrea> if i chose add language i can chose only those
<Modjo> andrea: you need to add more
<Modjo> andrea: lemme see
<andrea> ive tryed to add
<sj> Modjo: i think it's automatic. your messages show up red to me as well.
<Modjo> sj: thanls :D
<Modjo> andrea:
<Modjo> andrea: dont try add, look further there is an install new language buton
<Dr_willis> kxmame is a front end to mame
<Dr_willis> !info kxmame
<ubotu> kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0~beta-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<andrea> ok
<Modjo> Dr_Willis: have you used mame?
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  all the time
<andrea> i'm trying tnks :)
<Modjo> Dr_Willis: have you used the pugsy's cheat.dat file?
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  not that i recall
<sj> just curious, is anybody here involved in creating a fix for the 7.10 + ati "blank screen on startup" bug?
<Dr_willis> i imagine you just copy it to the right make/dats or cheats dir or somthing similer
<Modjo> Dr_willis: can i send you a link that explain how to install it for win, and maybe you can help me understand how to do it for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  i guess so. Proberly you just need to copy it to the proper mame directory
<sj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/132716
<Modjo> Dr_willis: that's what i dont understand, whichc directory?
<Dr_willis>  there is a system wide 'mame' directory with all its screenshots/icons/roms/other directories
<andrea> modjo i'm selected itlaian like system language
<andrea> but if i select install new language i have only english
<Gannondorf> um
<sj> Modjo: according to this page(http://cheat.retrogames.com/cheatfaq.txt), it says to put it in the same directory as your mame executable
<Modjo> andrea: in my kubuntu there are 2 butons
<Wii> omg
<bleubeard> is there something like awn for kde?
<Modjo> sj: which one is my executable?
<Weee> finally
<Weee> My battery monitor isnt autostarting
<Dr_willis> !find mame
<ubotu> Found: kxmame, xmame-common, xmame-gl, xmame-sdl, xmame-svga (and 2 others)
<Dr_willis> !info kxmame
<ubotu> kxmame: A KDE frontend for xmame emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0~beta-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 378 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<Modjo> andrea: one is add languaje i also have only english
<andrea> ok like me
<Dr_willis> My sources.list seems to be all messed up
<Weee> My battery monitor isnt autostarting
<sj> Modjo: open up the command line and type the following (without quotes): "which kxmame" or "which xmame". it should give you the directory it is in
<Modjo> andrea: BUT theres is "install new languaje"
<Weee> need help getting battery monitor to autostart
<Modjo> andrea: can you see it?
<andrea> yes
<Weee> need help getting battery monitor to autostart
<Modjo> andrea: click on it, it should ask your your password, right?
<andrea> yes
<andrea> but i cant chose other languages
<Modjo> sj: /usr/bin/kxmame
<Modjo> andrea: it opened me a window with LOTS of languajes
<andrea> no i havent :(
<Weee> !find power
<ubotu> Found: gnome-power-manager, installation-guide-powerpc, kde-guidance-powermanager, powermanagement-interface, powermgmt-base (and 19 others)
<andrea> only english
<pay> hey i have troubles with sudo and dolphin is there somebody who can help me?
<Modjo> andrea: thats all i con do for you :( i haven o more ideas
<Weee> !kde-guidance-powermanager
<Weee> !kde-guidance-powermanager
<andrea> thank u very much
<Weee> !info kde-guidance-powermanager
<ubotu> kde-guidance-powermanager: HAL based power manager applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0svn20070928-0ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 69 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Modjo> andrea: no problem :D
<andrea> i will try other ways
<andrea> :)
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Doobeh> Anyone know of a good resource for figuring out how to get hibernation working?
<sj> Modjo: hold on a sec, I'm gonna install kxmame and examine its directories
<Weee> need help getting battery monitor to autostart
<Dr_willis> mame has a system directory with all its stuff in it.
<Modjo> sj: i copied the game, then the faq says i need to edit a cfg file, which im looking
<Dr_willis> its like /usr/games/mame/ or similer. :) installing it now to check.
<Modjo> Dr_willis: it ways the executable, and it it on /usr/bin/kxmame
<Dr_willis> i would say fastst to update the locatedb and use 'locate mame'
<Modjo> i /usr/bin
<Dr_willis> the path to the executable is NOT where the roms and data files go
<Modjo> but in looking for where the cheats.dat files go
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  update the locate datgabase then use locate cheats.dat
<sj> Dr_willis: do you figure it could be in /usr/share/kxmame or something along those lines?
<Dr_willis> they go in the system wide dir.
<Dr_willis> sj,  it will be like /usr/share/mame
<ScorpKing> Weee: put a link to it in .kde/Autostart/
<Modjo> DR_willis and sj dont you see its kinda tricky :\
<Weee> you mean /.kde/autostart?
<Modjo> theres are really good faqs for win32 but not for linux
<Dr_willis> its NOt tricky at all.. all mame data/rom/ and related files go in a directory thats defined by the mame config files
<hrisi> alguno que hable español??? por favor
<Modjo> hrisi: yo soy de monterrey mexico
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Weee> hrisi: #kubuntu-es
<Weee> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ScorpKing> Weee: yes
<Weee> can do
<Modjo> hrisi: teclea "/j ubuntu-es" sin las comillas, te mandara al canal en espa;ol
<Weee> scorpking: where is the program located?
<Modjo> !ita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ita - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Modjo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Dr_willis> fire up the package manager and look at what all the mame package installed. :)
<chris_> Hello
<ScorpKing> Weee: heh. no idea. type - which <name>
<chris_> my mouse keeps loosing sync.... with my system...
<chris_> (when i use the synaptic side scroller bar on my laptop)
<ScorpKing> Weee: where <name> is the appname
<Modjo> chis_: do you have a mousepad?
<chris_> yes
<Modjo> chis_: then i have no idea :D
<chris_> i didn't have this problem on 7.04 :(
<Dr_willis> in /etc/xmame/xmamerc/cheat_file  --------->            /usr/share/games/xmame/cheat.dat
<ScorpKing> lol
<Dr_willis> the cheat.dat file therefor should go to /usr/share/games/xmame/cheat.dat
<chris_> how do i fix this?
<chris_> it is driving me nuts...
<Modjo> dr_willis
<chris_> Modjo, do u know how i can fix it?
<Weee> scorpking: I can't find /.kde
<Modjo> i dont have the permision to do it
<ScorpKing> Weee: /home/you/.kde
<Modjo> chris_ try a new mouse: maybe its your mouse
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  well think a little. :)  its in a system dir.. therefor you MUST use root access to copy to it.
<engLstraene> Weee $HOME/.kde/autostart
<Dr_willis> sudo cp cheat.dat  /usr/share/games/xmame/cheat.dat
<Modjo> is there a way yo do it with the graphic intergface?
<Dr_willis> each user could have their own .xmamerc file also with different settings if you wanted it to be just a single user only
<ScorpKing> Weee: /home/you/.kde/Autostart/ - must be a capital A
<chris_> Modjo, this didn't happen on 7.04 of ubuntu/kbuntu just in 7.10 of both..., i reported it as a ubuntu bug when i first found it but no one has responded to the bug...
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  i just gave you the exact command that did it.
<Modjo> dr_willis :yes im trying it as we speak, but im just asking because im ignorant
<Modjo> chris_:try another mouse, for real
<Dr_willis> mame is a very complex and very configurable system . :)  lots of config files all over the place.
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  you DID put your mame roms in the  /usr/share/games/xmame/roms directory?
<chris_> i tried my friends wireless mouse and it works...
<chris_> no problem..., just on the snyaptic mouse...
<Modjo> chris_ : its your mouse
<Weee> Scorpking: how do i find the app again?
<Modjo> dr_willis: no i didnt coz i set a new rom path
<hrisi> modjo gracias
<ScorpKing> Weee: which <app>
<chris_> Modjo, i tried it on my dads laptop (same type...) and same problem...
<chris_> how is it the mouse?
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  you could of set a new path to that cheat file i imagine the same way :)
<ScorpKing> Weee: or whereis
<Modjo> dr
<Modjo> dr_willis: no, coz i set it up using the front end GUI, but it doesnt have it for setting a new path for the cheats.dat file
<Dr_willis> you can set everything from the /home/USERNAME/.xmame/xmamerc  file
<chris_> Modjo, even if it was the mouse..., how come the problem does not happen in 7.04 or on an upgrade?, only on fresh installs i get this problem...
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  i see a setting for the cheat.dat path in kxmame's settings
<Weee> ScorpKing: just copy  the file to autostart?
<Dr_willis> kxmame -> settings -> directories --> 3rd tab. aobut 3 items down
<Modjo> Dr_willis : in ythe GUI or in the xmamerc file?
<shinda> anyone here familiar with setting up big desktop using fglrx?
<Modjo> ALLL : brb going toi the bathr
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  its rigt there in the kxmame settings area
<Dr_willis> whhich i imagine edit the xmamerc file
<ScorpKing> Weee: no. create a app link. same as the links in the kmenu and on the desktop
<sj> Dr_willis: i see it too.
<sj> the value for mine is: /usr/lib/games/xmame/cheat.dat
<Weee> scorpking: I do that how?
<Dr_willis> sj,  logical eh? :)
<Dr_willis> now i got to track down my mame roms.. :)
<sj> Dr_willis: heh...oh well
<Modjo> Dr_willis: can you lead me to it?
<ScorpKing> Weee: go to that folder, right-click --> create new --> link to application.
<Modjo> Dr_willis: i cant find  it
<Ace2016> ScorpKing: does that create a symlink or some other kind of link?
<Modjo> Dr_willis: OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, in additional paths
<Modjo> Dr_willis: my bad
<sj> Modjo: open up kxmame, click "Settings" at the top, click "Directories...", then the "Mame/mess additional paths" tab
<Modjo> sj & Dr_Willis: let me play with it
<ScorpKing> Ace2016: some other link i think.
<Weee> scorpking: so I go to /.kde/Autostart hit create new, and in the create new box type in the filepath for the program?
<Modjo> sj & Dr_Willis: ok, now i just need to edit /etc/xmame/xmamerc
<ScorpKing> Weee: under Application --> Command in that windows that comes up.
<ScorpKing> Ace2016: it will create a .desktop file
<Modjo> sj & Dr_Willis: what can i do? im not really good with restrained folder paths
<Weee> scorpking: the only options are textfile htmlfile and folder
<ScorpKing> Weee: one sec..
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  theres no need to edit that. You can set the path to the cheat.dat file from the kxmame settings
<ScorpKing> Weee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42514/
<Modjo> Dr_willis, there's a variable in that file name cheat set to 0, the faq said i need to change it to 1
<Dr_willis> The default kxmame settings come from that /etc/xmame/xmamerc file it seems
<ScorpKing> Weee: create a file and call it something.desktop in the Autostart dir
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  proberly a setting in kxmame for that. ;) look closely
<Modjo> letm e try to run it roght now
<TrIcKeL> hey leute hallo erst mal
<ScorpKing> Weee: put that text in it and replace myapp with the appname and make sure Exec=/bin/app is the path to the app
<Creationist> I need to manually setup my xorg.conf file to support my monitor.  Problem is, Google cannot find any information about my monitor's horizontal or vertical refresh rates.  What are my options here?
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  kxmame -> settings -> misc -> cheats
<Modjo> dr_willis: i dont find it, but now i can see the chats i want while im plaing, im just haveing trouble activating it
<ignoramus> I'm having problems getting Kubuntu (Gutsy 7.10) to recognize blank discs
<ignoramus> I have blank cds and they are always just listed as "empty"
<ignoramus> I've tried gnomebaker, k3b, and nero linux
<ignoramus> no joy
<Modjo> arent blanked discs empty?
<ignoramus> well...
<Weee> scorpking: the exec: line should read "/usr/bin/guidance-power-manager" right?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Dr_willis> they are not even formated enough to be empty. :)
<Dr_willis> like saying woodpulp is a blank book
<ignoramus> The programs state that I need a "blank disc", and that all I have is an "empty disc"... different for ubuntu- same thing to me :/
<ignoramus> i turned off dma, not sure if that has anything to do with my problems...
<ignoramus> *turned ON DMA, that is
<ScorpKing> Creationist: the info is on google. :P i spend a couple of hours the other day finding it. what do you need?
<tzanger> why on earth does kubuntu decide it has to UNinstall 200 packages (most of KDE, openssh, etc.) ??
<GS3User007> quick question: what format system does kubuntu use on the hd? (ntfs, fat32, etc)
<Dr_willis> GS3User007,  its linux. so it defaults to ext3 normally
<ScorpKing> GS3User007: ext3
<Creationist> ScorpKing: well, I actually was able to find it by looking at my monitor's on-screen display.  Now I just need to figure out what to do with the information lol.  I'm sure it has something to do with a custom modeline.
<ignoramus> any suggestions on getting the OS to recognize blank discs?  Should I try a different brand?
<GS3User007> thanks
<ScorpKing> Creationist: you'll find a few modelines here - http://nozell.com/examples/xorg.conf-fglrx.20060621
<Nyle> how do i run windows programs in linux?
<Modjo> Nyle: try wine
<ScorpKing> !wine | Nyle
<ubotu> Nyle: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Doobh> I'm getting the distinct impression that getting hibernation working is going to be a horrific task :)
<Nyle> does kubuntu come with wine
<Modjo> !wine modjo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine modjo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Modjo> !Modjo wine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modjo wine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> Doobh: i gave up. :P
<Nyle> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Doobh> ScorpKing-- I'm pretty close to that stage too :)
<ScorpKing> Doobh: when i have enough time to sort it out one day i'll try again. lol
<Modjo> i cant edit the file with kate coz its private
<ignoramus> I insert blank disc.  Kubuntu says it has detected a blank disc, and prompts what action to take.  I pick "burn data cd with K3b".  K3b opens and asks me to please insert a writable disc.
<ignoramus> it doesn't even recognize the disc in the drive
<ScorpKing> Nyle: not by default. sudo aptitude install wine - that will install it
<sj> Modjo: you'll need root privileges. hit Alt+F2 and type (without quotes): "kdesu kate". then try opening and editing the file
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  i normally put a disk in the drive.. CANCLE the lame dialog and just start up k3b normally.
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: youre here a lot ;) ... yeah, I've tried it every way possible.
<ignoramus> with K3b, GnomeBaker, and Nero Linux 3
<ignoramus> I wonder if my drive is not fully supported (Matshita UJ-10)
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: lol. try another type of disk or get a new burner. :P
<Modjo> sj: i was looking for that command all my life :D
<Modjo> sj: sudo mode with the GUI
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  lets go back to the basics.. :) these are CD or DVD's ? if they are DVD's are they the right kind + or -R for your drive?
<ignoramus> ScorpKing: thanks for pointing out the obvious :?
<ignoramus> CDs
<ScorpKing> lol
<sj> Modjo, haha, right on, glad to help. yeah, kdesu is the GUI equivalent of sudo
<ignoramus> TDK CD-R
<Modjo> then kdesu rules!
<Dr_willis> check the 'dmesg' output - see if it says anything about the disks
<Dr_willis> Ive had some odd issues with cd's in the past few weeks also. I can burn to a disk. but then linux dosent want to see them afterwards
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: what's the command for that?
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  'dmesg' :)
<ignoramus> k hang on....
<ignoramus> Dr. Willis: I get a lot of "Fail"s, "Errors", and "Huh?"s! :/
<Dr_willis> like /dev/hdc  ignoring command, or similer?
<ignoramus> lemme see
<ignoramus> "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 0"
<Fleck> can't install console font... :(
<ignoramus> "
<ignoramus> [28323.548000] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<ignoramus> [28323.624000] hdc: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Modjo> stupid mame doesnt owrk
<Modjo> :(
<Dr_willis> Modjo,  how vague. :0 i got it working here.. playing klax :) my fave
<Modjo> im plaing SFA3, and i want to activate the blue screen so i can play with balgrog
<ignoramus> Fleck: The easy way is to download the .tff file and place it in your directory
<Dr_willis> I got no idea what SFA3 is :)
<Modjo> street fighter alpha 3
<Modjo> wait
<Modjo> i just fot a cheat activated and it worked
<Modjo> maybe im using the wrong cheats
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  i think that may be a normal for an unformated  cd
<Fleck> ignoramus well it's in ~/.fonts as console8x16.pcf.gz
<ignoramus> Dr_willis: So what can i do to actually burn a disc?
<ignoramus> Fleck: Looks like you need to unpack the file
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,   could try the command line burner tools. Im noT sure whats goibng on in your case
<Modjo> the cheats ARE working, but heters a specific cheat i cant make it work
<Fleck> ignoramus done, what's next?
<ignoramus> Dr_willis:  Do you happen to know any of those commands (I can check google later if not)...
<john__> cant mount a cavalry usb Hdd but it wont mount any ideas
<ScorpKing> i have a problem installing a package - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42517/ - any ideas?
<Dr_willis> !find cdrecord
<ubotu> Found: cdrecord
<Dr_willis> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10:2.01.01a33-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 539 kB, installed size 1224 kB
<Dr_willis> ignoramus,  thers cli based front ends to cdrecord also
<ignoramus> Dr_willis... thx- i'll check it out
<Modjo> well
<Modjo> drwilis and sj
<Modjo> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR U+YOUR HELP
<Modjo> gotta go and mess with this
<ScorpKing> hmmm. i remember i had to specify a burning device once on a ubuntu box.
<sj> Modjo: anytime
<ignoramus> ScorpKing: did you try " sudo apt-get install -f " ???
<Modjo> :D
<ignoramus> Fleck: what type of file are you left with???
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: that will remove the broken package right? i want it installed tho.
<Fleck> ignoramus .pcf
<ignoramus> scorpking: it will fix any broken packages by installing/removing unmet dependencies
<ignoramus> Fleck... lemme check
<ignoramus> Fleck: See here: http://petro.tanreisoftware.com/?p=46
<john__> cant mount a cavalry usb Hdd but it wont mount any ideas ( I am a noob to kubuntu)
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: nah, no use. i need to get the sysv-rc.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu18 package from somewhere. :P
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude -f install
<ScorpKing> force install?
<ScorpKing> lol. i meen sysv-rc.86.ds1-20.1ubuntu18
<shinda> hey guys since upgrading to gutsy I keep getting the error: /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0: undefined when launching gtk apps
<shinda> any ideas on how I can fix this?
<ignoramus> scorpking: try here: http://packages.debian.org/sid/sysv-rc/all/download
<ignoramus> scorpking: just use adept to install
<ScorpKing> looking...
<ignoramus> scorpking: add the repo to your sources.lst, udate, and install from adept
<ScorpKing> almost done. :)
<ignoramus> scorpking: I didnt read your whole thing... what are you trying to accomplish?
<mzuverink> I would like to install kde on my existing standard ubuntu, but would like to keep each WM apps seperate(when in gnome...) Ive seen a few threads on the forums, but can someone who's done it verify it works properly and or provide an alternative option, aside from just reintalling kubuntu?
<john__> I am trying to mount a cavalry usb Hdd (NTFS format) but it wont mount can anyone help ( I am a new to kubuntu)
<ignoramus> shinda: just a shot in the dark, but it looks like you might be missing a library... you could always try " sudo apt-get install -f "... won't hurt
<ignoramus> john__: is this the only or primary hdd?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, does anyone know how to edit my kde.desktop to start compiz?
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: ok i'm making progress. thanks for that link. the sysv-rc-bootsplash package don't want to install. the one i just downloaded solved one problem. now it says that it needs bootsplash (which is a virtual package - splashy). splash is installed tho.
<mike-kubuntu> i'm using xgl and it wont start all of a sudden with a complaint that another window manager is already bieng run
<ScorpKing> splashy*
<mike-kubuntu> also, on my laptop it takes forever to bootup and kdm never shows
<mike-kubuntu> i mean splashy never shows
<ignoramus> scorpking: see if you have the latest version???? :/
<mike-kubuntu> it goes straight to kdm
<john__> ignoramus: no it is an auxillary
<Fleck> ignoramus nope, the font is not showing up :(
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: checking.. ty ;)
<ignoramus> Fleck: hang on
<ignoramus> john__: you might want to make it primary (for the time being)- people seem to have trouble mounting secondary hdds sometimes
<mike-kubuntu> compiz was working, but then it stopped after i ran a apt-get upgrade
<john__> ok thank you
<mike-kubuntu> in .desktop files theres a way to choose compiz as the default, correct?
<ignoramus> mike-kubuntu: the easiest way is to write a script so that it starts on bootup
<john__> ignoramus: no it is a secondary for my windows (500 gig)
<mike-kubuntu> i linked it to Autostart/ but it runs and fails
<mike-kubuntu> it usted to work that way
<john__> ignoramus: my linux is on a drive by itself
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: i have splashy 3.2 installed but i still get - "sysv-rc-bootsplash: Depends: bootsplash (>= 3.2) which is a virtual package." any ideas?
<ignoramus> john__: i'm not really an expert on this kind of thing, but if you have a 500gig hdd, couldn't you just dual-boot on that drive?? :)
<ignoramus> scorpking: hmm... lemme see
<dac_> how do you change your nick?
 * ScorpKing pass ignoramus a few doughnuts...
<sj> dac_: type (without quotes) "/nick [YOUR DESIRED NICK]"
<john__> ignoramus: I am dual booting on seprate drives but the 500 gig is a secondary for my windows but I want to be able to access it from linux
<dac_> ok ty...
<ScorpKing> john__: you can read and write ntfs drives in linux.
<ignoramus> scorpking: i'd check to see if you have all necessary libraries installed ---> http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/splashy
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: :D ty. checking...
<ignoramus> john__: What messages are you getting trying to format the drive?
<john__> ScorpKing: yes but it wont mount
<john__> gona try somthing thanks guys
<ScorpKing> john__: one sec..
<ScorpKing> john__: http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<john__> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> np
<ignoramus> Fleck: Sorry I can't really help you, but you can always automatically install tons of fonts through Automatix2 or Add/Remove Programs
<Fleck> ignoramus https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/69314 :)
<Fleck> this is it!
<ignoramus> Fleck: looks like youre boned for now :/  ... hopefully KDE 4 or a the upcoming kernel will fix this!
<Alonea> so, if the upgrade utility had an error on one of the files and didn't complete due to said error and messed up system, easiest is to just download cd and install from there?
<ScorpKing> ignoramus: i'm installing epdbootsplash btw and splashy has been installed with apt so all the stuff for it should be there.
<ignoramus> Alonea: why not remove and then re-install the upgrade utility?
<Alonea> ignoramus: umm, how? I can't get into my system at all because of fglrx is borked.
<ignoramus> scorpking: i tried with that stuff last week, but gave up.  Good luck!
<ScorpKing> lol. thanks anyway.
<ignoramus> Alonea:  Can you get to the black terminal screen? (right after GRUB)
<Alonea> ignoramus: yeah, but I have no idea what to do from there and it seems more trouble than its worth to try to fix the problem, especially since its fglrx.
<MilesG> !hi | MilesG
<ignoramus> alonea: what message are you getting?  "Can't connect to X server"???
<Alonea> ignoramus: it seems it installed all the packages except 1, and it didn't revert after the error. So when I restarted it messed up.
<ScorpKing> !find bootsplash
<ubotu> Found: bootsplash-theme-debian, splashy, sysv-rc-bootsplash
<ignoramus> alonea: so what do you see when you boot up?
<Alonea> ignoramus: I assume so. If I try to do startx it wont and gives an error related to fglrx.
<ignoramus> alonea: it might be something as simple as a messed up xorg.conf file.
<Fleck> thanks ignoramus
<Fleck> anyone know where to enable bitmap fonts?
<ignoramus> Fleck: sorry, that's all i can suggest right now
<ignoramus> alonea: are you at the terminal prompt now?
<Alonea> ignoramus: maybe. I heard that compiz/beryl came with the gusty which never worked with my ati card before.
<Alonea> ignoramus: I am on the computer that is messed up. dual boot. in windows
<jtmoney> Alonea: you probably need to run AIGLX
<jtmoney> although the new ATI binary should support it within XGL
<Goodgame> to shutdown my pc how do i have to do
<ignoramus> alonea: crap... I would check (in Windows, of course), how to copy a working xorg.conf file to the one Kubuntu uses to boot up with, print it out, and follow those directions.
<jtmoney> Goodgame: sudo shutdown -p now
<Alonea> jtmoney: @@...so confused. I hate it when things just don't work...
<Goodgame> why isn't it shutdown -s ou shutdown -t
<Alonea> ignoramus: I could get on another computer, though I would have to restart my download on there. gimmie a minute
<ignoramus> alonea:  or you can reconfigure x ... ---> http://wiki.freespire.org/index.php/Reconfigure_a_Broken_Xorg_Server
<Fleck> ignoramus :)) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=522758 << here is answer! Works now, i have console font :))
<ignoramus> Fleck: Cool! I'm checking this out myself!
<ganymed123> hi
<ignoramus> Fleck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig     is all you needed?
<Fleck> ignoramus no sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config then sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig :)
<ignoramus> Fleck: huh... good find!
<Fleck> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config << here you have to enable bitmap fonts
<ganymed123> i have problems in gutsy concerning saving programme settings. amarok and ksynaptic do not keep their changes after logging off (amarok even after minimising it). any ideas?
<ignoramus> I have to go... when Alonea comes back, could someone help him reconfigure x OR boot using a backed-up xorg.conf file?
<ignoramus> Thanks everyone
<Alonea> anyone?
<Alonea> I am going to switch computers now
<Alonea> ok, here I am
<bigdad1e> how do i get my wireless card working on my laptop?
<Alonea> going into Kubuntu...ok, it didn't stop to show the error, but I can tell you what it says when I do startx
<Alonea> lets see, failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)
<Alonea> atiddxSetup, X version mismatch - detected X.org 1.4.0.0, required X.org 7.1.0.0
<Alonea> failed to load module "fglrx" (module requirement mismatch, 0) and then it says no drivers available and no screens found
<Alonea> so, what do I do?
<ganymed123> nobody here who has problems with kde settings not being saved?
<Alonea> so, what should the driver be? fglrx or something else? in my xorg file...
<kaod> hello
<kaod> I updated to gutsy and suddenly my ntfs partitions don't mount, they used to work with ntfs-3g, but now trying to mount says the resource is in use
<kaod> does anyone know how to fix it ?
<Alonea> ^___^. ok, so tried ati instead of fglrx and it is going in, but, do I have compiz/beryl?
<bigdad1e> can anyone help me get my wireless card running
<bigdad1e> ?
<mikedomo> hi everybody
<mikedomo> i have a trouble
<mikedomo> with kde 3.5.8
<Alonea> bigdad1e: what is your wifi card? broadcom?
<bigdad1e> broadcom 4306 i think
<mikedomo> when i whatch a movie in mplayer or play a game in zsnes my computer screen flick
<Alonea> bigdad1e: ndiswrapper will be your best bet then.
<bigdad1e> i installed the driver the card is found on eth1 but i cant seem to get it to do anything
<bigdad1e> can i download from konsole? i dont have the cd anymore to download form
<mikedomo>  i have a trouble with kde 3.5.8
<mikedomo> when i whatch a movie in mplayer or play a game in zsnes my computer screen flick
<mikedomo> helpme some else
<Alonea> bigdad1e: google ndiswrapper to get better instructions. there is a whole wiki on installation. Once I got the right drivers, it was all a breeze from there. the wiki has links to help you find the correct driver
<bigdad1e> ok thanks
<Alonea> damn...ok, I got in my system, but none of my applications work, including adept.
<Alonea> yeah, reinstall from cd will be a whole lot faster...
<Alonea> bigdad1e: no problem. at least ndiswrapper is a whole lot easier than video drivers..
<Hot-logic> What is kodek for listen mp3 in kubuntu?
<bigdad1e> i see thanks
<ardchoille> Alonea: Are you kidding? nvidia driver installatiion is two commands and it's done.
<ekrengel> does anyone know how to download other flash "non youtube" videos?
<Alonea> ardchoille: hun, I am stuck with ati...
<NickPresta> ekrengel, are you looking for a Firefox plugin or a web service?
<ardchoille> Alonea: Oh, eeeww
<ekrengel> NickPresta: not sure..either one that will work
<Alonea> ardchoille: it is pretty much hell to even get 3d acceleration. compiz/beryl was simply something that was never going to happen
<NickPresta> ekrengel, for Firefox, the "Unplug" plugin works nicely. It searches the page for any objects or embedded media (like videos) that you may want to download.
<ekrengel> NickPresta: i guess a firefox plugin
<ardchoille> Alonea: If you get the drivers installed, you can get things like shadows, transparency and other simply in kde with kompmgr, no need for compiz/beryl
<Alonea> ardchoille: I heard gusty came with compiz/beryl. Does it? I will have to try kompmgr sometime.
<ekrengel> NickPresta: is that plugin available for linux?
<NickPresta> ekrengel, the plugin is available on all platform Firefox runs on :)
<NickPresta> ekrengel, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2254
<ardchoille> Alonea: Kubuntu Gutsy does not come with compiz/beryl.. and I'm glad it doesn't because I would have had to uninstall it.
<gan|y|med> hi
<NickPresta> hi, gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> anybody knows why i cannot make certain changes permanent, e.g. amarok key bindings, settings in dolphin a in ksynaptic_
<gan|y|med> ?
<Alonea> ardchoille: so they changed their minds then? I would like to try it, but with my card it would probably be slow
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> my mozilla is really slow like when i scroll its weird like all choppy how do i make that better
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<ardchoille> !ati | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, like when you middle click and scroll that way? You get like 15 FPS?
<ekrengel> NickPresta: cool thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alonea> ardchoille: *shudder* I want to burn that page. envy got mine on.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: yeah
<ardchoille> !envy | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<bigdad1e> alonea: can you remotely show me how to do this? its been a while since ive played with linux
<Alonea> bigdad1e: I can't right now. dinner
<bigdad1e> later?
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, I believe that is a Firefox bug. Let me do some research for  minute
<ardchoille> I have seen some folks play mpegs in their firefox browser. How is this done? Firefox plugin? Something from the repos?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I use the mplayer plugin for Fx
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, which version of Fx?
<ardchoille> NickPresta: mozilla-mplayer ?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, mozilla-mplayer
<NickPresta> yep
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: i installed itlike this sudo apt-get install mozilla
<ardchoille> NickPresta: ty
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> or something like that
<graelb> Does anyone code Xhtml in here by any chacne?
<graelb> chance*
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, are you using a composite manager? (Beryl, Compiz(-Fusion))?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: nope
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: if you can help me with this ill love you
<jtmoney> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i'd help you, but your nick is giving me a headache
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> jtmoney: ill change it
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, perhaps you can explain in a bit more detail. You middle click on a webpage to scroll, move the mouse down and the scrolling is slow?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: both are slow when i role my mouse thing
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wheel
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> and when i click the scroll bar and scroll
<NickPresta> and this is with Firefox version 2.0.0.8?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: how can i tell
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, type into the location bar: "about:"
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: should i download mozilla from there website and install
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yep 2.0.0.8
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, nope, the repo version is fine. Do you have "smooth scrolling" turned on? Try turning it off/on and see if that makes a difference.
<dsmith_> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I admire your persistance, everytime I come on here your asking questions..
<dsmith_> :))
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dsmith_: whatever
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: i have it off
<dsmith_> I saying that as a complement
<NickPresta> try turning it on
<tzanger> so... now that apt has UNinstalled all of KDE, what's the "global" package to reinstall it?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: ill turn it off
<tzanger> looks like 'kde' will do nicely :-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> NickPresta: i turned it on and no difference
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ugh
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dsmith_: so far ive fixed alot of my problems myself for the ones i cant i come here :]
<NickPresta> AT0M1CB0MB3R, no idea then. Sorry
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ill look on google
<dsmith_> AT0M1CB0MB3R: aye, I do the same things. Sometimes, I cannot find the answer to my question online or in any of my books. So I ultimately come in here and ask the 'live' experts. :)
<eljefe> anyone know how to enable TV-out on an nvidia 5200 under Gutsy?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dsmith_: yeah
<eljefe> Kubuntu's default install of the nvidia driver doesn't allow for TwinView :(
#kubuntu 2008-10-20
<Tann> etfb: you can get a kde4 version of kubuntu hardy
<petr> people.... how can I turn russian language in Kopete on? Now I hawe only english. When I press "Alt+Shift" nothing heppen.
<benbloom> i found it very disapointing for the 10 minutes until I ran back to kde3 with my tail 'twixt my legs
<etfb> Tann: Yes, but you can get a nuclear reactor without lead shielding too.  Doesn't mean you should...
<Tann> etfb: yeah I know
<etfb> benbloom: What's that - Gnome or KDE4?
<dr_willis> The_ManU_212,  from what i am seein g in the 8.10 repos . there may be some kde3 apps still in there.. but its a bit hard to tell. Im trying ubuntu right now. Not kubuntu
<benbloom> kde4
<benbloom> i use Gnome on my laptop. but I'm thinking about stepping back to Xfce for resource savings
<Tann> dr_willis: If I ever have to do a clean install of intrepid (with kde4 at its current state) I would use ubuntu
<The_ManU_212> dr_willis: you dont mean me?
<etfb> benbloom: Ah.  I kind of wish I had a way to test it, but there's no point doing usability testing inside a virtual machine, for obvious reasons.
 * dr_willis i still wakeing up. :)
<benbloom> my laptop is maxed at 512 ram and I'm finding it VERY SLOW
<dr_willis> I got 8.10 going inside virtualbox here.
<etfb> benbloom: My daughter had Xubuntu on her old desktop computer, but the speed savings weren't much.  Better to add more memory.
<dr_willis> and on a laptop. I will admit wireless worked   without any tricks/hacks/work on 8.10 for me.. which is a first.
<etfb> benbloom: She's got a slightly faster machine with more RAM and Kubuntu 8.04, and she's fine with it.
<Tann> petr: Kopete has a translator plugin under Settings>Configure Plugins
<benbloom> second DIMM is broken :( max capacity is 512 per slot
<etfb> benbloom: Bother!
<benbloom> I
<benbloom> i'd have to replace the motherboard
<benbloom> bought the computer for $100
<benbloom> so Xubuntu isn't much leaner in terms of system resources?
<Tann> No. I have actually heard from someone that it was slower. (I'm not too sure about that though)
<benbloom> hmmm. you're making me very sad guys
<dr_willis> jwm + rox-filer is rather minimal :)
<benbloom> BTW dr_willis last night you helped me with display problems right?
<etfb> benbloom: My experience was that the slow old PC she used to use (AMD Duron, 384Mb) was slow no matter what.  Maybe I was foolish to give her that box in the first place, tho it runs OK with Windows 2000 as our only Microsoft box.
<dr_willis> I recall helping 2 people yesterday.. both had issues with KVM switches.
<dr_willis> :)
<benbloom> yes. so anyway the problem's fixed without messing with the KVM. just had to add 1 mode to the xorg.conf and reboot
<dr_willis> i recall that helping one person.. then the 2nd i told to do that.. well i had to leave befor i learned if that worked..
<dr_willis> so now we know the answer! :)
<benbloom> my Ram problems turned out to be hardware compatibility issue. Patriot ram seem's to have a lot of that
<etfb> Better go do work.  Another day, another pile of house repairs.  Bye all!
<benbloom> so jwm is pretty lightweight?
<dr_willis> if theres a wm lighter then JWM ive not seen it...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<dr_willis> !info twm
<ubottu> twm (source: twm): Tab window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.3-3 (hardy), package size 107 kB, installed size 380 kB
<dr_willis> beats twm by 100k
<benbloom> I want to be able to play music, surf the web and run a spreadsheet editor (excell clone) is that the kind I could do with jwm?
<dr_willis> matchbox mightbe smaller.. but matchbox is weird.
<dr_willis> the window manager wont matter for that benbloom
<dr_willis> its just the under laying foundation.. the apps allstill run the same
<The_ManU_212> i got a queston for adept manager, i use it for updates, which options offers it, can i also deactivate a part of an update? and the ubvuntu signs what are they for?
<dr_willis> jwm may take some tweaking to get set up how you like it.  (edit the .jwmrc file)
<dr_willis> I use rox-filer with jwm to get icons on the desktop and work as its filemanager
<benbloom> does changing wms make a big dif in how resources are allocated? in otherwords is gnome the problem? or is it my apps?
<dr_willis> gnome uses a bit of ram.. but the apps i imagine are using most of it.
<dr_willis> firefox can be a hog. and Openoffice - also a real ram grabber
<benbloom> yeah. i
<benbloom> ve noticed
<benbloom> god forbid I should run both at once... my system nearly freezes
<dr_willis> problem with jwm - will be theres no 'auto mounting of removeable media' stuff.. you would have to use some mounting gui apps most likely.
<benbloom> ok. that's good to know.
<benbloom> and as far as making the switch. can I install jwm and then somehow tell gnome to stop loading (or uninstall it)
<benbloom> or do i have to rebuild my OS from the ground up
<dr_willis> the GDM screen should have a sessions entry for jdm
<dr_willis> jwm
<benbloom> ah. right
<dr_willis> this is linux.. you dont rebuild the OS just to change window managers. :)
<dr_willis> Thats windows...
<dr_willis> ;P
<benbloom> lol. still getting used to it
<benbloom> freedom
 * benbloom sighs
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install jwm rox-filer
<benbloom> and is there a good alternative to editing spreadsheets on openoffice?
<dr_willis> gnome has some spreadsheet tool.
<benbloom> I've already decided to switch to opera
<dr_willis> but i dont know how compatiabel it is.
<benbloom> with jwm?
<dr_willis> the window manager wont matter...
<dr_willis> :) we covered that
<benbloom> right sorry
<dr_willis> gnumeric may not have all the fetures of OOcalc
<benbloom> forgot (I get the concepts just haven't gotten used to them)
<benbloom> so what's up with all the kprograms? u don't need kubuntu to run them but they are "intigrated" what does that even mean?
<benbloom> i meant kde not kubuntu
<dr_willis> They use the kde libraryes.
<dr_willis> You can mixx and match kde and gnome apps with each other all you want
<dr_willis> 'Linux is like Legos' - Differnt blocks forming layers.. that you then put other blocks on. :)
<benbloom> so those load as needed only right? (the kde libs)
<dr_willis> Yep
<dr_willis> so if you use a kde app and a gnome app. you just loaded both set of libs.
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<benbloom> and unload when a program closes?
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1.1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 284 kB
<dr_willis> note that jwm is a 'pure X11'  its using just the basic X libs. Not the QT or GTK libs.
<benbloom> so the advantage there is that those libraries are only loaded as needed by the programs i use (if at all)
<benbloom> ?
<dr_willis> basically
<benbloom> k so what's the point of Xubuntu then? sounds like it's not doing it's goal
<dr_willis> xubuntu is still using gtk  for most of it stuff.. its very close to 'gnome'
<dr_willis> I think its using gtk...
<dr_willis> it just dosent use as much ram as gnome.
<benbloom> I thought it used xfce instead of gtk?
<dr_willis> xfce the name of the desktop
<dr_willis> see   http://xwinman.org/
<dr_willis> Xfce is a lightweight desktop environment for UNIX platforms. It is similar to the commercial CDE, and is now based on the GTK+ toolkit.
<benbloom> I thought the whole point of xubuntu was to create a minimalist OS for people with limited resources
<dr_willis> xubuntu is more minimal then gnome
<dr_willis> if you want VERY VERY light system,  theres DSL, and PUPPYlinux
<the_darkside_986> Anyone unable to get the "loading kernel" box to show up when trying kubuntu 8.10 beta (i386) cd?
<dr_willis> You can only trim so much out and keep full 'desktop' functionality
<the_darkside_986> I can't get the "Check CD for defects" item to work either
<van> damn someone help me
<mjbt38> any specific chan to ask about software....need something to edit the video / avi make it brighter ?
<van> my KDE keep creating snapshot
<van> windows
<van> when if i kill the ksnpashot process
<van> it keep appearing
<van> what going on
<dr_willis> !enter
<antonio_> ciao
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<van> sorry
<dr_willis> cant say that i ever used ksnapshot. :) i wonder if its not got some settingto do that.. check its settings?
<van> nah its a bug
<dr_willis> very possible.
<dr_willis> this is kde3 or 4?
<van> i have hold the button printscreen for like 1 seocnd by mistake
<van> now its spamming like 324674323167486871264278 windows
<van> even if i kill the process..
<van> lol
<van> hmm not sure what kde.. i use 8.04 version
<mjbt38> you have some sort of "sudo" stickey key ?
<van> nah excpet if kde did it by default
<mjbt38> ./exec kdeversion if ya usin konversation
<mjbt38> Qt: 3.3.8b
<mjbt38> KDE: 3.5.10
<mjbt38> kde-config: 1.0
<van> ./exec kdeversion
<van> ops
<mjbt38> no .
<k3> kubuntu kicks ars
<van> Qt: 3.3.8b
<van> KDE: 3.5.9
<van> kde-config: 1.0
<van> KDE: 3.5.9
<mjbt38> ./exec cmd uname -a
<mjbt38> er
<mjbt38> Linux BlackBox 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 16:57:51 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<van> Linux van 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
 * mjbt38 64bit
<van> O_O
<dr_willis> testing out 64bit on my laptop now. :)
<van> what's better on 64bit ?
<dr_willis> more bits.. to impress the chicks...
<dr_willis> :)
<van> lol..
<dr_willis> some tasks are supposed to be faster
<dr_willis> more ram access..
<dr_willis> i hear battery life may be worse
<van> we can use bigmem support with 32bit
<van> for the ram..
<dr_willis> memory isent really an issue untill you get over 4gb...
<van> how much ram you got?
<dr_willis> or if you have exactly 4gb - which my laptop does
<van> dont tell me ur one of those freak tat get like 16gb ram on a little station
<dr_willis> It even came with 64bit windows.
<van> oh ok
<van> my laptop has 4gb too
<van> i use 32bit version and its works fine :)
<dr_willis> desktop box has 3gb. :)
<van> why need the 64bit O_O
<dr_willis> even with exactly 4gb - i imagine im not gettingit 'all' under 32bit.
<van> hmm well
<van> i am thinking to buy the little ASUS n10j
<van> its fucking small and lighter with 320 HD and 2gb ram
<van> =D
<van> houdl i go for it?
<dr_willis> Big Toys for Big Boys.
<dr_willis> :)
<van> hmm should i got for it or not?
<van> =/
<van> still thinking
<benbloom> hey dr_willis (or anyone else for that matter) is there a good <i>lean</i> network control utility for jwm
<cuznt> -NickServ- <bewofthe@verizon.net> is not a valid email address.
<cuznt> it is too
<ImRaiNe> anybody ther?
<mjbt38> Sysinfo for 'BlackBox': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz at 3502 MHz (7006 bogomips), HD: 97/230GB, RAM: 1998/2014MB, 118 proc's, 7.53h up
<mjbt38> ./exec sysinfo
<van> exec sysinfo
<mjbt38> fail
<van> Sysinfo for 'van': Linux 2.6.24-19-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6000 bogomips), , RAM: 2044/3034MB, 158 proc's, 19.14min up
<dr_willis> benbloom,  to controll what part/features ? Ive never really needed to do much with networks :) other then connect..
<benbloom> wireless connect
<ImRaiNe> can anybody help me fix my kde
<benbloom> I could use the cl but I don't know how
<Jammu> hi i need a litle help whit my splash screen
<mjbt38> Pitivi Video Editor
<mjbt38> er sorry
<mjbt38> brb
<dr_willis> I dont use wireless...  :) but i may start.. since it now works with 8.10
<dr_willis> benbloom,  to do wireless stuff you will have to run that nm-applet/tool most likely
<Jammu> dr_willis what op u got?
<Jammu> sorry os
<mjbt38> network-manager
<dr_willis> testing 8.10 64bit Ubuntu on the laptop.. wireless WORKED! :)
<crapo_vert> Hey, i#ve isntalled kubuntu 8.10 Beta ...but with firefox xserver crashs very often :( any solutions?
<Jammu> same here but has been working for a while
<benbloom> great so those applets don't require all the gnome libs?
<Jammu> hi i need a litle help whit my splash screen
<mjbt38> it dont work on 64bit crapo_vert
<mjbt38> not for me it didnt
<mjbt38> i took it out and just used kde-desktop
<mjbt38> 32bit tho ...no clue
<crapo_vert> But i've got 32bit only athlonXp 2200+
<mjbt38> hmm
<mjbt38> ati graphics?
<donjr_KS> I burned a divx video to CD, plays fine in wondows.  Won't play on my kubuntu box. I do have the divx codecs from the repo, any suggestions?
<petr> bye, people.
<crapo_vert> bye
<crapo_vert> No ati, got nvidia.
<Jammu> printer scanner help any one??
<donjr_KS> what about the printer/scanner?
 * memeemeee switched over to the laptop (gotta watch the REDSOX!!!)
<Jammu> it prints but not scans
<Jammu> its a epson
<donjr_KS> may have to use ndiswrapper to run the proper drivers
<Jammu> ???
<Jammu> im new
<donjr_KS> google ndiswrapper. I don't know enough to explain it properly.
<donjr_KS> but in short it will take the .sys and .inf files of windows drivers and use them to run the printer/scanner
<donjr_KS> Anyone have any info on playing divx video files when the divx codec from the repo aren't working?
<donjr_KS> the CD I burned plays fine on my windows box, but won't play in Kubuntu
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<Wicked> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Wicked> !restricted | donjr_KS
<ubottu> donjr_KS: please see above
<donjr_KS> thanks
<Wicked> np
<contrast> Anyone here use Kino? I'm trying to figure out how to select the audio track on an imported .vob file that has more than one.
<Jammu> KS it just says a lot about wireless drivers
<mephx> anyone got a 8400M GS and can adjust the led brightness? (this is eating more time than my job does...)
<memeemeee> ok. anyone know about minimal installations of ubuntu? is there a channel I should join?
 * memeemeee is away: I'm busy
<contrast> memeemeee: what exactly do you need to know? i've done a few installs from the minimal cd.
<memeemeee> contrast, I'm running on limited resources on my laptop and I want to switch to jwm
<memeemeee> I'm actually running ubuntu on my laptop now (been using kubuntu on my desktop which is why I asked here)
<contrast> memeemeee: ok... so what's your question? :)
<mander> to room in general: I've been running Ubuntu 8.04, but using KTorrent has been eating up a lot of memory. Things were laggy. Switched to Xfce/Kubuntu and things are *better*.
<memeemeee> well. for one thing I want to load into x11/jwm directly at boot without having to drop into failsafe terminal first
<BluesKaj> memory is cheap these days . I added a 1G stick for $35
<Wharfedale> Hi there.
<muimota> hi!
<kyrksaeterora> Hi all. I recently installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and since 8.04 doesn't have drivers for my wireless card, I used NDISwrapper to install them. The drivers are properly installed, however I am having difficulties configuring the computer to use the wireless. It shows me both an eth0 and a wlan0 interface so I know the card is working (also the card works under windows), but I don't know how to tell Kubuntu to use the wlan0 conn
<memeemeee> also, I Imagine there's some kind of jwmrc or autoload file I can start my applets from
<mander> to room: any torrent client better than KTorrent, for memory issues?
<Wharfedale> Im having trouble anabling nvidia driver on kde4 it worked on 3 though
<Jammu> does NDISwrapper  work on printers???
<Wharfedale> anyone good with that
<contrast> memeemeee: not sure, sorry. i've never used jwm, nor have i gone w/o a display manager. you know you can use gdm or kdm w/o having gnome or kde installed, right?
<kyrksaeterora> NDISwrapper is only for wifi drivers
<kyrksaeterora> What kind of printer do you have?
<contrast> there are other lightweight display managers as well
<Jammu> ok what good for printer/scanners?
<mander> kryks, are all restricted drivers enabled?
<Jammu> BrB
<mander> Blueskaj, I'm such a neophyte I'm still trying to figure out which memory is appropriate for my laptop. And $35 has better uses 'round these parts right now, sadly.
<memeemeee> BluesKaj, not everyone can upgrade their hardware. $ is not the only limitation
<BluesKaj> memeemeee:  usually the easiest upgrade is memory
<kyrksaeterora> BluesKaj that's true however on some laptops it can be a bitch
<BluesKaj> right
<kyrksaeterora> either because the machine is outdated and memory is no longer available or because it's proprietary
<contrast> Anyone here use Kino? I'm trying to figure out how to select the audio track on an imported .vob.
<memeemeee> BluesKaj, i've got a laptop with only 1 functioning DIMM and it's max RAM is 512
<BluesKaj> then using a barebones install and desktop like xfc will make a large diff
<memeemeee> just saying-- I wish I could just ad $$ to my computer instead of having to conserve resources in my wm
<kyrksaeterora> anybody got suggestions for my wireless config issue?
<contrast> memeemeee: enlightenment is definitely worth checking out also - there's a repo for the latest e17: deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu hardy e17
<mander> kyrks, for me it was always forgetting to enable restricted drivers. That's as much use as I can be of to you, sorry.
<kyrksaeterora> how do I enable restricted drivers?
<memeemeee> kyrksaeterora, what was the wireless problem again?
<kyrksaeterora> drivers are installed, card works right, but I can't get the computer to connect through the wlan0 interface and not the eth0
<kyrksaeterora> there's no ethernet cord in it
<Dragon_Master> kyrksaeterora, what KDE version?
<Dragon_Master> xD
<kyrksaeterora> 3.x
<Dragon_Master> ouch XD
<bel666> could someone help me to get to work any gateway/router applitation on my ubuntu?
<Dragon_Master> Its under the System Menu
<Dragon_Master> Hardware Drivers Manager
<memeemeee> a wireless printer? kyrksaeterora
<kyrksaeterora> memeemeee no
<kyrksaeterora> here lemme paste it
<kyrksaeterora> Hi all. I recently installed Kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop and since 8.04 doesn't have drivers for my wireless card, I used NDISwrapper to install them. The drivers are properly installed, however I am having difficulties configuring the computer to use the wireless. It shows me both an eth0 and a wlan0 interface so I know the card is working (also the card works under windows), but I don't know how to tell Kubuntu to use the wlan0 conn
<memeemeee> ah
<memeemeee> i had this problem
<memeemeee> which wireless card u using?
<kyrksaeterora> Dragon_Master underneath the hardware drivers program I get no drivers shown
<kyrksaeterora> memeemeee, Airlink101 AWLC3026, it has the Mrv8k chipset
<Dragon_Master> oO
<kyrksaeterora> i know, i know
<kyrksaeterora> I got it for free with the laptop
<kyrksaeterora> it works
<kyrksaeterora> if I had to buy my own wireless card I'd have a bloody netgear
<Dragon_Master> ^5 kyrksaeterora
<kyrksaeterora> what?
<Dragon_Master> NETGEAR WPN111 here =P
<Dragon_Master> xD
<kyrksaeterora> punk
<kyrksaeterora> =/
<Dragon_Master> NETGEAR Wireless G+Mimo Router >>
<kyrksaeterora> also if I wasn't broke I'd just go get a netgear card for simplicity
<kyrksaeterora> on my desktop I've got a Linksys SRX400 PCI card and I have an SRX400 router
<mander> I think that was a "high five", kyrks
<kyrksaeterora> oh snap
<kyrksaeterora> i see what you did there
<Dragon_Master> xD
<Dragon_Master> brb
<Dragon_Master> gotta restart after KDE update >>
<kyrksaeterora> netgear is pro. I had a netgear wireless card with my last laptop but it got jacked
<Dragon_Master> dang
<Dragon_Master> xD
<kyrksaeterora> needed a lappy for school so I ended up paying $400 for a similarly aged dell (had a compaq before) with that wireless card but no working speakers
<mander> sucks, Kyrks. Both card and laptop, or just card?
<Dragon_Master> Mine I bought for 60$ at Office Depot
<Dragon_Master> xD
<kyrksaeterora> laptop got jacked, card was in it
<kyrksaeterora> of course
<mander> Feh! A pox on the thief!
<kyrksaeterora> the guy who did it
<kyrksaeterora> was a blitering idiot
<Dragon_Master> kyrksaeterora, Alienware Aurora m9700, Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4.1.2
<Dragon_Master> =]
<kyrksaeterora> he went through my internet history wherein he logged on to some forums I moderate
<kyrksaeterora> so I checked my own posting IP
<Dragon_Master> if it got jacked I'd be on the hunt
<Dragon_Master> xD
<kyrksaeterora> tracert'd every IP
<kyrksaeterora> found one that wasn't me
<kyrksaeterora> ended up bombing the fuck out of my old lappy
<Dragon_Master> ><
<Dragon_Master> brb
<mander> wow, poor thing. A sacrifice for the cause.
<Dragon_Master> =]
<Wharfedale> Dragon_Master: did u help me before
<contrast> Anyone here use Kino? I'm trying to figure out how to select the audio track on an imported .vob.
<kyrksaeterora> memeemeee you there?
<memeemeee> kyrksaeterora, i am. sorry
<kyrksaeterora> k
<kyrksaeterora> just checking
<memeemeee> got a lot of windows open plus watching the redsox
<kyrksaeterora> memeemeee i just did a 'ndiswrapper -l' and it came up with 'mrv8000c : driver installed, device present"
<kyrksaeterora> also the light on the card is blinking, just the power light, not the data one
<memeemeee> I found the solutions to my wlan config problems on ubuntuforums but I have broadcom which seems to be well supported
<memeemeee> is it a PCMCIA card? or internal
<kyrksaeterora> PCMCIA.
<kyrksaeterora> hehe
<kyrksaeterora> PCMCIA = people can't memorize computer industry acronyms
<memeemeee> yeah-- I guess I'm not going to be much help
<Wharfedale> how do i remove my nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> how were they installed ?
<Wharfedale> kubuntu told me they were avalable
<Wharfedale> i selected the recomented one
<Wharfedale> everytime kubuntu starts it shows nvidia and some rubish then comes up fail in red
<Wharfedale> still starts x
<Wharfedale> but no 3d support
<Wharfedale> basicly a popup apeared saying trhere are drivers avalable
<Wharfedale> i just selected the recomended one
<Wharfedale> bigest mistake i did
<Wharfedale> lol
<BluesKaj> Wharfedale: was it a .gz or .bz2 file ?
<girao> portugues onde
<kyrksaeterora> I'm pretty sure everybody here only speaks english, girao. Sorry.
<DarthFrog> !pt | girao
<ubottu> girao: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kyrksaeterora> or that
<gui> ola
<gui> opa
<girao> sabem alguma coisa sobre o kurumin ng
<DarthFrog> girao: Ingles, por favor.
<girao> i'm not god in inglês
<DarthFrog> We don't speak portuguese.
<DarthFrog> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<girao> tanks
<DarthFrog> De nada. :-)
<wharf> i have correct driver instaled for nvidia
<wharf> yet its not working when i upgraded to kde4
<wharf> any ideas?
<gui> how do you do for doing update in kde???
<wharf> WHat do you mean?
<gui> i use kurumin ng, i guess than i use kde 3.... cause my version is  8.06
<gui> the version of kde 4 is better than the version of kde 3?
<wharf> gui, looks nice, im having graphics problems though
<wharf> haha
<DarthFrog> gui: KDE3 is more mature, KDE4 is the future.
<kyrksaeterora> how can I upgrade from KDE 3.x to KDE 4.1?
<gui> hum..
<wharf> Darthfrog, u any good with graphics
<DarthFrog> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<gui> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<DarthFrog> wharf: Not really. Sorry.
<kyrksaeterora> gui not under intrepid, under hardy
<wharf> ok problems man
<wharf> :)
<wharf> no problems**
<DarthFrog> wharf: What do you mean, nvidia is not working in kDE4?
<Dragon_Master> I need help now XD
<Dragon_Master> KDE4.1 Plasma Crash on Login
<wharf> DarthFrog: on kde3 i had desktop effects and everything, when i upgraded to kde4, my effects stopped, and graphics driver aint working
<DarthFrog> But you have a GUI?
<cuznt> my pc could not handle the plasma either
<wharf> i have x just no 3d support
<l3r1k> I'm having issues installing ubuntu 8.04. Whenever I use the LiveCD, it boots me into a BusyBox 'ash' shell and I cant get out of it. Whenever I use the alternate install CD, it complains that it cant find the CDROM in the drive after it autodetects my keyboard layout. What can I do?
<DarthFrog> Wharf: Type this in a console: glxinfo | grep endering
<DarthFrog> What does it say?
<DarthFrog> Dragon_Master: Try moving your .kde4 directory to .kde4.saved and log in again.
<wharf> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<wharf> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<wharf> but
<wharf> the xlib error
<wharf> is like 10 lines repeating that same line
<wharf> correct driver installed as well.
<Dragon_Master> kz =P
<DarthFrog> Run "jockey-kde" and enable the driver.
<Dragon_Master> whats the Path to kde4 XD
<DarthFrog> ~/.kde4
<nejode> l3r1k: what motherboard does you rig have?
<l3r1k> (Motherboard) ASUSTeK Computer INC. Goldfish3, version 1.xx
<wharf> darthfrog, i tryed that, i click enable nothing happens
<wharf> the both drivers go gray
<l3r1k> That one, nejode.
<wharf> and unclickable then
<Dragon_Master> and one more thing
<DarthFrog> wharf: File a bug report.
<DarthFrog> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dragon_Master> I don't do much with Terminal
<Dragon_Master> but whats the command to move a file XD
<wharf> Darth, i had a console open, when i clicked enable, loads of writing came on console
<DarthFrog> Dragon_Master: "mv ~/.kde4 ~/.kde4.saved"  as you, not via sudo.
<nejode> l3rik: some ASUS mobo's use the marvel IDE controller... they're no supported in linux
<DarthFrog> nejode: That wouldn't affect booting into LiveCD mode, though, I wouldn't think.
<nejode> l3r1k: it drops to BusyBox prompt because it can loas the correct kernel module
<DarthFrog> Ah.  I sit corrected. :-)
<nejode> *can't load
<l3r1k> What do you reccomend I do about it?
<nejode> ...sure it can, the "el torito" standard for cd-rom boot uses floppy emulation
<kyrksaeterora> is there any way to use the console to update to KDE 4.1.2 easily? I already enabled the repository for KDE4.1.2 that was on the kubuntu.org site
<nejode> ...when it boots, the machine "thinks" it's booting from a floppy
<wharf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/59950/  thats the rubish that came up on colsole
<Dragon_Master> thnx Darth =]
<nejode> ...tries to load the coorect module for the cd- and boom!
<DarthFrog> kyrksaeterora: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search kde4 | less
<nejode> l3r1k: first you have to confirm that's the problem
<DarthFrog> kyrksaeterora: Cut 'n paste that into a console.
<l3r1k> >:(
<DarthFrog> kyrksaeterora: Then look through the out put to see what you want. :-)
<nejode> ...you have to remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot line
<DarthFrog> kyrksaeterora: then: sudo apt-get install <what you want>
<l3r1k> I have, too much texts floods by me to read it, nejode.
<kyrksaeterora> to upgrade to KDE4 what kind of things would I want
<mado> hello guys!
<kyrksaeterora> hello mado
<nejode> ...usually it's the last 6 or 10 lines before it drops to busybox
<mado> is anyone here who bought spore??
<mado> hello kyrksaeterora
<DarthFrog> kyrksaeterora: Well, there will be a kde4-desktop meta package in all that.  That'll pull in every thing you need.
<kyrksaeterora> meta package? should I just look for the hit with meta in it?
<mado> i know it is a game for windows and mac ... but does anybody here own the game?
<kyrksaeterora> mado I don't own it but I've played it
<mado> i need someone who has the dvd ...
<kyrksaeterora> whycome?
<mado> to send me a file ... i found my cd with scratches and it could be that my brother did them accidently
<mado> there is one file my computer can't read
<mado> and i thought about copying this file
<kyrksaeterora> if it's for backup type purposes (like this appears to be), I would search for a torrent with a cd image file and mount it using Daemon Tools or Alcohol 120% under windows
<kyrksaeterora> you can probably find a .iso file easily
<kyrksaeterora> I actually make all my discs into .iso files and use daemon to mount them, you get better load times and such
<mado> i don't know anything about such stuff :|
<kyrksaeterora> alright
<kyrksaeterora> go to isohunt or mininova
<kyrksaeterora> get a torrent
<mado> i am currently just sad about the whole thing ...
<kyrksaeterora> let it download
<mado> the cd was a present
<kyrksaeterora> but make sure it's a torrent for an .iso file
<kyrksaeterora> once you have the whole .iso file, download daemon tools and install it.
<mado> is this legal?
<kyrksaeterora> yes
<kyrksaeterora> if you legally own a physical copy
<mado> i don't want the cops knocking at my door
<mado> i own one ... i can also prove it
<kyrksaeterora> then it's legal
<mado> i hope it is in my country too
<kyrksaeterora> so get daemon tools installed and it will make virtual CD drives.
<kyrksaeterora> Then right click on the daemon tools logo in your task bar and mouse over a cd drive menu, select "mount"
<mado> wait a sec kyrksaeterora ... first i have to find such a file you said
<mado> and this program
<kyrksaeterora> http://isohunt.com/torrent_details/50187483/spore?tab=summary
<kyrksaeterora> do you know how to torrent?
<mado> well ... i know opera can handle files like that
<kyrksaeterora> fair enough
<kyrksaeterora> get the .iso file from the .torrent
<kyrksaeterora> mount the .iso with daemon tools
<kyrksaeterora> it will act just like a CD drive would
<mado> kyrksaeterora, what makes you sure 1) that this is legal? ... 2) that this is the right "iso"-file?
<kyrksaeterora> 1) it's legal in the US because you own a copy already. If (and this is a big if) you come under questioning for downloading copyrighted material, you can state that the DMCA (digital millenium copyright act) allows you to digitally archive things you legall own
<kyrksaeterora> 2) I can't be sure it's the right ISO file but I can sure as hell assume and for the most part, people upload the right file anwyays.
<kyrksaeterora> When you buy/get a movie, music, game, etc
<kyrksaeterora> you're not buying the material itself per se, you're buying the right to use it for yourself
<kyrksaeterora> this includes the manipulation of format.
<kyrksaeterora> Since you already own a copy of Spore, you technically own a license to it and can't get in trouble for having a digital copy.
<mado> well ... i'm not so sure about that ... maybe it's just angst ... but ... thanks for your help ...
<mado> do you think i can burn this file too?
<mado> so that i have a new spore-dvd?
<kyrksaeterora> if you have a DVD burner and a blank DVD, yes.
<kyrksaeterora> You can use Nero (costs money) or my favorite, IMGBurn (free on the internet, legal) to burn the .iso file as a disc
<mado> how about "infra recorder" ?
<mado> do you know this one?
<kyrksaeterora> never heard of it
<mado> :)
<Haircop27> hi
<kyrksaeterora> hello Haircop27
<Haircop27> This is my first time using the Konversation program
<kyrksaeterora> it's pretty nifty huh
<Haircop27> works well!
<mado> well ... thank you for your help ... i will check a few things now
<kyrksaeterora> sure does
<kyrksaeterora> I'm on mIRC right now but when I'm on my laptop it's got kubuntu so
<kyrksaeterora> everything on kubuntu is big though so I wish my laptop had a higher res =/
<Stroud> hello
<Stroud> :)
<kyrksaeterora> hello Stroud
<Tann> Hello
<Stroud> Hi kyrksaeterora
<Stroud> hello back Tann :^)
<kyrksaeterora> how are you doing stroud
<Stroud> I'm doing good kyrksaeterora..
<kyrksaeterora> god I love my name in konsole
<kyrksaeterora> it's kyrksaeterora@urgentfury~:
<kyrksaeterora> kyrksaeterora@urgentfury sounds so cool
<kyrksaeterora> i feel so geeky
<kyrksaeterora> sitting here in a t-shirt and underwear configuring my linux box
<mado> well kyrksaeterora ... i will be back ... thanks for your help ...
<kyrksaeterora> and talking about dmca laws
<kyrksaeterora> cya mado
<Stroud> No i feel geeky. My OS is Kubunu runing on at compaq evo.
<kyrksaeterora> compaq evo? i forget what that is
<kyrksaeterora> tower/laptop/what
<Stroud> laptop
<kyrksaeterora> ah
<kyrksaeterora> I have Kubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 5100
<kyrksaeterora> upgrading to KDE4.1.2 as we speak
<Stroud> cool.
<kyrksaeterora> talking to you on my desktop, winXP though
<kyrksaeterora> dual monitors on my desktop
<kyrksaeterora> >_>
<Stroud> hum ok.
<Stroud> good old IRC.
<kyrksaeterora> I loves me some IRC
<kyrksaeterora> I wish I could grind it up, put it in a spoon, heat it up, mix it with some other fluids and inject it in my arm
<artur_> what package should i install to have the libraries curses and ncurses?
<Stroud> :D
<artur_> ?
<Absolutamente> Anybody out there?
<Absolutamente> Hello?
 * cuznt is always with himself
<Absolutamente> Fine, Cuznt. Wanna talk?
<cuznt> no not really.. i was only being smarmy
<Absolutamente> Well, at least I know now that Konversation works. I havent used IRC for 15 yrs.
<Absolutamente> Can I use characters in the Unicode space here without breaking anything?
<Absolutamente> Hello?
<Absolutamente> Hello?
<cuznt> 15 years?
<cuznt> wow
<cuznt> i cant answer that question
 * cuznt is not that smart yet
<cuznt> even though i am 48...
<cuznt> i just started
<Stroud> :))
<Stroud> anyone use youtube ?
<Stroud> lol
<Absolutamente> That's right. I took Ubuntu 8.10 beta for a test drive, and there it was -- Konversation.
<artur_> what package should i install to have the libraries curses.h and ncurses.h?
<Stroud> yes good old Konversation.
<cuznt> !curses.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses.h
<Absolutamente> Testing some Unicode here: ščž (s, c and z with haček's)
<tickleme_eddie> hello everyone
<Absolutamente> Looked fine from here.
<Stroud> hello tickleme_eddie ... how are you doing ?
<tickleme_eddie> good how about ur slef
<tickleme_eddie> 'self
<Stroud> I'm ok..
<tickleme_eddie> :P
<Stroud> :D
<Stroud> 1st time in a IRC chat...
<Absolutamente> Are you 48? I thought IRC was aimed for teenagers. At least what it was back in 1994.
<tickleme_eddie> yea i just installed kurumin and lookin around
<Absolutamente> Å 
<tickleme_eddie> tryin to get use it
<cuznt> ncurses.h has gone missing from the ncurses-5.3-1 packagee.  It's in
<cuznt> ncurses-5.2-8 though.
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> i started in 84 with a commadore
<Absolutamente> I began using Linux in late '93.
<cuznt> then was given a pile of parts that used to be a p2mx2 or something
<Stroud> commadore 64 bit. lol.
<cuznt> and i am an addict now
 * cuznt tries to be a sponge
<Stroud> : ok..
<cuznt> soak it all in
<Absolutamente> A bit boring. I think I'll rather go to bed instead. Where are you from? Europe? Which part of Europe, if so?
<Stroud> bye I have to log out.
<cuznt> bye
<Absolutamente> Bye!
<cuznt> i am a typical american
<Absolutamente> Still evening at your place, then?
<cuznt> quite
<tickleme_eddie> does anyone know how i can reg a nickname
<tickleme_eddie> ?
<cuznt> yes
<tickleme_eddie> ...
<Absolutamente> Jörg Haider died in a car accident for just few days ago.
<cuznt> type /nickserv register <password><emailaddy>
<cuznt> but do not use thew <>'s
<tickleme_eddie> tks
<lpereira> ferf
<ubuntu__> whats the magic for upgrading hardy-kde4 to kubuntu intrepid?
<ubuntu__> (ie: I borked my install after a dist-upgrade)
<ubuntu__> I had the no greeter found error, so I apt-get install kdm
<ubuntu__> now kdm starts but it [crashes? -- blank screen] after logging in
<eightmillion> I have intrepid set up with 4 desktops and the only one that shows anything is number 1. All the others are completely black. No panel, no plasmoids, no right click menu, no cashew. Anybody know anything about this?
<eightmillion> Also, there's no 'zoom out' on the cashew any more.
<memeemeee> anyone tell me how to load the battery applet?
<memeemeee> someone tell me how to load the power applet in x?
<memeemeee> sorry
<mathieu> Hello
<NamShub> I need help with Kubuntu Intrepid...
<mr---t-> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<NamShub> Well this is probably "ubuntu" related but kde only because I managed to log in after installing openbox
<NamShub> however kde is broken I get a screen with a bunch of weird characters
<memeemeee> anyone know how to load battery applet in X11?
<devo>  how can i reformat linux without haveing to put the disk into the dvd drive???
<devo>  how can i reformat linux without haveing to put the disk into the dvd drive???
<devo>   ok let me try to refraze the ?  how can i reinstall linux without any disk's???
<manish> is there some way to tagg documents in Kubuntu 8.04 : like we do in technoratti or wordpress or for that matter any blog. i want t otagg all me documents and then use a search feature to find relevant docs when needed
<manish> can u guys see my request. i am not sure whether my requests are seen in the IRC or not???
<manish> guys is there something i can do to tag all my documents in KDE 3.5 like we do on blogs
<manish> ok so does that mean, there is nothing to tag docs in ubuntu or kubuntu...right??
<corigo> Command line for updating OS (again... got to put it in my notes... bad newbie, bad newbie)
<manish> dr_willis: u there today ... Do you know someting about this... ?
<draik> Does anyone here using Kopete get the following error from Y! Messenger: "Error 1 - Name lookup has failed". I can't seem to re/connect to Yahoo for about a minute of constant retries.
<NamShub> Ok so I can login in a "KDE/OpenBox" session
<NamShub> so it really seems the problem is KWin
<aaron__> trying to setup wacom on ibex I copied the fdi file and can can get some output from wacomdmp on ttyS0  but for the life of me I can't get the two connected
<DarthFrog> corigo: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" all one one line.
<scriptx> does anyone know how to get s-video output working?
<peterh1977> morning all i have a problem with intel iwl3945 wifi anyone here have any idears?
<peterh1977> i cant spell by the way
<peterh1977> anyone see what im typing?
<peterh1977> ping me
<peterh1977> anyone here??
<Tann> peterh1977: I am here
<peterh1977> any info on intel/PRO wireless?
<peterh1977> cannot connest
<peterh1977> connect even
<peterh1977> am very tired have been up all night reading forum posts
<Ash-Fox> What could I execute to make a message popup (using say, via a cronjob) from another account to my KDE3 desktop?
<ubuntu> kubuntu sucks
<ubuntu> you all fucking suck
<ubuntu> go fuck yourself
<ubuntu> ill kick your ass irl
<ubuntu> stupid geeks
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> how sweet
<MrDarkUser> so /ignore is nice
<simula> trolls need love too
<Tm_T> MrDarkUser: nah
<MrDarkUser> I just want my wacom tablet to work.
<brendan_> hry
<brendan_> hey
<brendan_> just got wireless working on kubuntu finally =)
<Goan> do we some smart text editor with features like block mode in kubuntu... notepad++/textpad in windows
<Goan> do we have*
<elrich> wow whuts that?
<jussi01> Goan: most people rate kate fairly highly
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> i want to add ubuntu repos to my debian installation
<cryingtux>  can somebody guide me where can i find  repos.lst?
<cryingtux> i need few packages from ubuntu repos
<cryingtux> casper and ubiquity
<nafunu> Hello, New user of Kubunto looking for documentation.
<nafunu> Anyone have a URL where I can find a manual?
<Goan> tks jussi, it is worth it too. :)
<Tm_T> nafunu: topic?
<nafunu> Im looking for a kubuntu manual
<nafunu> I just installed Kubuntu and Im having trouble installing Secondlife...
<Tm_T> !secondlife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about secondlife
<Tm_T> interesting
<nafunu> Its not a package as are most apps Ive foind
<Tm_T> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nafunu> hmm, thanks
<gerardo_> ciao
<Tm_T> ciao tutti, huvitutti juu
<ratchet4620> anybody alive in here?
 * Tm_T slaps Ratchet|sleep 
<Ash-Fox> I am trying to figure out how to send a message to a specific logged in user on a machine running KDE3.9. I have found that I cannot get messages displayed, if I use write or wall. I've tried googling for something for popping up messages. I've tried googling for information on how to do it in dbus and kded but I just find a lot of unrelated content. Any ideas?
<kubuntu_> mr.jhon
<Ash-Fox> Sorry, KDE3.5.9
<bentob0x> there was an error while doing the fsck on a HD, in the /var/log/fsck/ folder there are two files: checkfs and checkroot, none of them have the report, where can I find it?
<cagnazzo> anyone got any information as to why scrollkeeper update is pwning my cpu with 100% usage?
<eduardo> oi
<Ash-Fox> Why on Earth is it so difficult to send graphical popup messages in Kubuntu/Debian, in any other distro I use 'write'.
<Tm_T> Ash-Fox: it isn't difficult, I do the same
<Ash-Fox> Tm_T, it isn't working here, at all.
<Ash-Fox> write: ash-fox has messages disabled <- kwrited just isn't listening for messages
<Ash-Fox> Tm_T, so, how is it working there?
<Tm_T> it just works
<Ash-Fox> Tm_T, and you're using kubuntu hardy with kde 3.5.9
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> I was using a long time ago
<Ash-Fox> Tm_T, this issue exists on a fresh install of kubuntu hardy.
<Tm_T> hmm, I have no fresh installs here
<Ash-Fox> What the hell
<Ash-Fox> Writing to /dev/pts/0 works absolutely fine
<Ash-Fox> kwrited will popup then, but wall isn't sending messages there?
<Tm_T> Ash-Fox: user has no rights / isn't in some group ?
<Tm_T> or stuff
<Ash-Fox> Tm_T, I can do a 'echo blah >/dev/pts/0', 'echo blah |wall" and 'echo blah| sudo wall' have no effect.
<Tm_T> no idea
<frank_> hello everyone .....
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<frank_> does anyone know some Python irc ??
<ActionParsnip> try in #pyton
<ActionParsnip> #python
 * ActionParsnip wishes he could type
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> ! repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cryingtux> why is that when i click manage repo on adept , instead of opening the option ro manage repos it just starts reloading repos
<cryingtux> something looks wrong with adept
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: are you running the app with kdesudo ?
<cryingtux> i want to add ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu as it is fastest for me but adept keeps on reloading repos instead of giving me chance to change it
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: kdesudo ?
<cryingtux> sorry im not aware of that
<cryingtux> im running it from livecd, i wanna set repos first before i commit for installation
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: you cant administer a system without root access, sudo gives it for cli apps, kdesudo is for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: i ran adept from livecd
<cryingtux> ok i  try that
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: but why i dont get option in adept to change servers
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: just type them at the bottom of that file
<cryingtux> that option seems missing
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: ive never used it
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: to me it makes no sense when its far simpler to just paste the desired repos into that file
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: remember to sudo apt-get update after
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: i paste what i have
<cryingtux> ! paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: so much easier than using the stupid gui isnt it
<cryingtux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60043/
<szuper-t> hali
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: please have a look, something is wrong here as i got this error
<ActionParsnip> what error?
<cryingtux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60045/
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: i guess i added some repos wrongly
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: is the system able to access the web?
<cryingtux> this is the main server im trying to add ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: yes im talking to you via the same live session
<cryingtux> i can browse
<cryingtux> i have messed up something in repo thats why that error
<Jahman> hi
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: here's my sources.list
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f4f697239
<cryingtux> i will have a look
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: then undo what you did and you'll be back to square 1
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: why dont you do this when the system is installed??
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: i will use your list rather if the server is fast :)
<cryingtux> i can add keys anyways
<cryingtux> ActionParsnip: brb pls, and thanks for guidance
<ActionParsnip> cryingtux: i dunno about fast, it just works for me
<deftone> how do i get my menu back  on a window?
<omfgitsashar1> hey can anybody explain how i install a program from a .tar file
<deftone> my konsole window docked itself after i removed the menu bar...dont' want that so i need to change it back
<omfgitsashar1> can anybody help me out
<deftone> omfg do u know how i can re-enable the menu on a window?
<omfgitsashar1> huh
<freaky_t> no idea there must be a key combo :D
<deftone> damn i can't figure it out
<fritz> hi, when a folder icon clicked on left side of the konqueror, dolphin starts!. wanna keep working with konqueror at the moment. that's annoying man, how can i fix that?
<deftone> how do you instal ndiswrapper in kubuntu?
<deftone> i just got away from fedora and that uses yum
<deftone> what does ubuntu use?
<jussi01> deftone: using adept
<emilsedgh> deftone: you dont need it
<deftone> i do for my wireless
<total> Hello! Help me, I have 2 questions
<emilsedgh> deftone: go to System Settings->Advanced->Restricted manager
<emilsedgh> !ask | total
<jussi01> but yeah, the new broadcom driver is pretty good.
<ubottu> total: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<total> (sory my bad english)
<emilsedgh> hi jussio1 :)
<jussi01> heya emilsedgh
<total> 1. How I can save Icon size in dolphin in every folders?
<deftone> i don't see restricted manager
<jussi01> deftone: which version are you running?
<deftone> 8.10
<emilsedgh> total: in KDE 4 go to Dolphin->Settings->Configure Dolphin->View Modes
<deftone> beta
<jussi01> deftone: system -> hardware drivers
<total> 2. How I can chenge default folder icon?
<total> *change
<total> (KDE 3.5.9)
<fritz> total: run kcontrol
<deftone> ya i have the marvell on a gateway m-6750
<total> fritz: and?
<deftone> so i have to use ndiswrapper...already know what i have to do to install ...just don't know how to get it
<jussi01> deftone: no, the hardware nmanger should do it for you..
<deftone> it told me no proprietary drivers installed on this system
<fritz> total: go to: display and themes / icons
<jussi01> deftone: so anyway, for installing stuff generally, adept is the package management front end for apt
<deftone> so something like          adept ndiswrapper   ?
<total> fritz: I dont want change theme or style, I want change folder icon only =)
<jussi01> deftone: no
<jussi01> deftone: adept is the front end - graphical manager - like synaptic
<fritz> total: so you could at there, spesifically.
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deftone> i already know how to use ndiswrapper and configure my inf and sys files...what's the command to install ndiswrapper package?
<total> fritz: On every folder? No, its so hard. I want change DEFAULT folder icon. =(
<deftone> oh nevermind i'll use ndisgtk
<jussi01> deftone: ahh
<jussi01> deftone: sudo apt-get install <package-name>
<total> fritz: May be default folder icon in specific folder?
<total> (file)
<fritz> total: right click on an folder icon which you know it's default folder, properties / then click on the icon holder button on left-top
<deftone> i switched over from fedora so i just gotta get used to the slight change in commands
<total> fritz: Sank you very mach!
<total> *Thank
<fritz> hey i want my rank!
<jussi01> !apt | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<blackflag> Hello all :) someone using mandriva directory server on ubuntu? Or Fedora directory server ? And can help?
<deftone> in fedora i had to create the ndiswrapper_drivers folder...is that true for ubuntu as well?
<jussi01> deftone: no, seriously, go read the how to on the sitee the bot gave you ;)
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<byron_> hey
<byron_> I need some help with internet connection???
<byron_> ?
<oz_> ...
<Defense|Twin> Hi, is there a place where i can find a boot.img.gz like here http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ but for kubuntu?
<oz_> hmm
<ubuntu> hi
<oz_> hi
<oz_> boot.img.gz like here http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ but for kubuntu?
<jarnos> Can digikam have albums in e.g. USB drive?
<Defense|Twin> oz_: ?
<oz_> no i don't find
<oz_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ ?
<oz_> USB Kubuntu 8.04.1 Persistent install from Linux http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<oz_> ok ?
<Defense|Twin> no i would like to have a 8.10 image
<Defense|Twin> hmm maybe i should install ubuntu and afterwards switching to kubuntu
<oz_> ""wget mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso""
<oz_> do you install KDE on the USB ?
<Defense|Twin> no i only want to install from usb not on
<oz_> yes use CD for install on the USB
<byron__> can ne1 help with internet connections???
<oz_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<Defense|Twin> oz_: i have an eeepc, and this eeepc has no cdrom.
<oz_> but for install ubuntu on your flash driver you do reboot
<byron__> I am connected to internet through dialup but cant access web pages in browser???
<Defense|Twin> and i would like o install kubuntu on this eeepc.
<oz_> ha OK
<oz_> byron restart
<oz_> reboot
<byron__> have done - no luck!
<oz_> other work ?
<Defense|Twin> byron_ ping google.com?
<Defense|Twin> (dns works?)
<byron__> sorry noobie how da ping google.com?
<oz_> Defens|Twin mount iso manuelly
<oz_> "ping google.com" on the terminal
<oz_> he go !
<oz_> ...
<Defense|Twin> lol
<oz_> what your age ?
<oz_> ah ok
<Defense|Twin> google answerd with DoS :P
<oz_> "ping google.com" on the terminal
<byron__> ok - one sec
<deftone7> is network manager installed by default?
<oz_> defens mount iso manuelly
<byron__> yeah can ping google.com
<oz_> what your web brower ?
<oz_> test with firefox
<oz_> defens French?deutsch?
<byron__> i am using konqueror
<byron__> (just installed kubuntu)
<Defense|Twin> oz_: deutsch
<oz_> install fireofx
<oz_> firefox*
<byron__> just get message
<byron__> An error occurred while loading http://google.co.uk:
<byron__> Could not connect to host http://google.co.uk/.
<Defense|Twin> byron_: which kubuntu version did you install?
<byron__> 8.04 64bit from CD
<oz_> 10day for 8.10...
<oz_> 64bit woaw
<oz_> i have 32bit on AMD64
<oz_> test firefox
<byron__> i have 32bit cd as well, should i just install this?
<byron__> where do i get firefox if i cant get to webpage?
<Defense|Twin> you can install software with adept
<oz_> "K"->"??/delete programs"->"firefox"
<deftone7> o.k i'm got everything loaded for my wireless using ndiswrapper but can't seem to start it up
<deftone7> any ideas?
<oz_> ""sudo apt-get install firefox""
<deftone7> i'm connected through my ethernet right now but my little globe dissappeared
<oz_> reboot after connected with ethernet
<oz_> and defense ok ?
<oz_> download iso kubuntu
<oz_> mount manualy
<oz_> and install on your flash drive
<oz_> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<deftone7> o.k got my wireless setup.....what's the command to enable it on reboots?
<oz_> i don't now
<byron__> OZ - I have downloaded firefox and can now view web pages! Thanks very much for your help
<deftone> sorry had to log out.....anyone know the command to enable the wireless on rebooting?
<ubuntu> hi, I am trying to get  in a linux system by booting from the cd, the file system is jfs but it does not get recognized, what module do i need  to load in order to see my jfd partitions?
<ubuntu> jfs
<oz_> kubuntu don't know jfs i think
<oz_> fedora core ?
<ubuntu> in syslog I find this, anybody knows what it means?:
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/log$ dmesg | grep sd
<ubuntu> [   57.109923] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods
<oz_> 6.06 ?
<ubuntu> uh?
<deftone> anyone know how to enable my wireless after a reboot?
<oz_> ubuntu, ubuntu 6 or 8 ?
<oz_> sorry deftone*
<oz_> deftone see on option of KNetworkManager
<deftone> i click on knetwork manager but nothing happens.
<deftone> maybe it didn't install correctly?
<oz_> ""sudo apt-get install -f" in the terminal
<oz_> nothing ???
<oz_> right click, and left click ??
<deftone> nothing at all....
<deftone> right click just gives me the option to remove from the list or add to favorites
<oz_> i don't know man
<kymoie> kde4
<eduardo> hi all
<KillerJinn> how to run windows inside linux?
<webas> KillerJinn use virtualbox
<webas> KillerJinn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ch8X86R6d-g&feature=related i always liked this simple tutorial... very easy :)
<oz_> hi
<oz_> virtualbox killer
<oz_> +1 for webas
<webas> :D
<oz_> lol
<oz_> ...
<webas> the main big minus for virtualbox is that it doesnt support hardware video card
<webas> runs only as software :(
<KillerJinn> k
<KillerJinn> any app similer to ms paint in windows ?
<kymoie> Kolour
<KillerJinn> kymoie ? me
<kymoie> KillerJinn: yes
<KillerJinn> k
<kymoie> KillerJinn: make that 'Kolourpaint'
<W8TAH> hi folks - can someone please point me to a reference on how to "tell Gstreamer to use pulseaudio"?
<jussi01> W8TAH: thats more a question for #ubuntu
<jussi01> we dont use either of those over here at kubuntu ;)
<W8TAH> oh - -ok -- sorry
<W8TAH> ummm -- pulseaudio is the default engine for kubuntu 8.10
<oz_> KolourPaint !!
<oz_> i use 3-4 app and the best is kolourpaint in the kubuntu package
<JackWinter> i'm running descent under wine.  when i come back to the kde desktop all non maximized windows have become small strips in the upper left corner with the title bar off screen.  kubuntu 8.04 no compiz.  any ideas ?
<JackWinter> descent in an opengl game
<kopertone_> hi
<kopertone_>  :-[
<oz_> hi
<Dragonath> hi, how can I change my screen resolution_
<Dragonath> actually scratch that
<Dragonath> turns out I need to reconfigure my x server
<oz_> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop"
<Dragonath> and that's it?
<oz_> quit X
<Dragonath> then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<oz_> yes
<Dragonath> ok
<oz_> note on the paper before
<oz_> ;)
<oz_> lol........
<manish> is it possible to get updated mails in thunderbird
<oz_> i don't know
<Dragonath> reconfiguring the x server didn't help with my resolution at all
<Dragonath> ah fixed now
<brigante_> ehooo kubuntu hahahaha
<oz_> what ?
<brigante_> are there kubuntus hahahaa
<brigante_> nothing man
<brigante_> just say hello to all
<brigante_> ok the channel work hah
<brigante_> the test done:))))))))))
<cryingtux> ! sources.lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.lst
<cryingtux> hello
<noam_> is it advisable to install flash 10 on kubuntu 8.04 manually?
<cryingtux> i want to add ftp://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu as the server for all my apt sources list, how do i do it?
<cryingtux> i cant figure out the settings for different sections
<noam_> cryingtux: adept and synaptic can both do that
<cryingtux> noam_: yea i tried
<cryingtux> in adept it is more easy but somehow when i click manage repos in adept, instead of opening the option to select a server it just reloads the already repos
<cryingtux> so i cant change anything
<noam_> then try synaptic, or take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<noam_> how about flash 10? is there any harm in installing it manually?
<Under_Wraps> noam_: I used the flash10.tar.gz from Adobe and installed it in Gutsy
<oz_> ans ?
<noam_> i've installed it already, and it seems to work :)
<oz_> i use flash in the package
<Under_Wraps> it works fine here in Opera
<noam_> it doesn't work in konqueror...
<noam_> i think it's because the .so files was moved to someplace else on the filesystem
<cryingtux> hello
<oz_> hello
<cryingtux> oz_: hello
<cryingtux> can you help with setting repos?
<Under_Wraps> Konqueror can scan for new plugins, have a look in the settings
<Vista> "settings repos" ?
<cryingtux> Vista: yea, i have some confusion here
<Vista> what is "repos" ?
<Under_Wraps> repositories!!
<cryingtux> :)
<cryingtux> yea
<cryingtux> Under_Wraps: what is the difference bewteen archives and official repos?
<Vista> ah ok
<Under_Wraps> I have no idea
<cryingtux> if you look here it gives the option to choose main repos
<cryingtux> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.anl.gov
<Pici> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cryingtux> but then there are archives and i was wondering if i can set archives from same server or not?
<noam_> Under_Wraps: it only plays sounds, video does not work
<cryingtux> or the archives have to be only main ubuntu servers?
<noam_> not just video i mean, display. it shows a gray rectangle
<Under_Wraps> Have you tried reloading the page or other Flash files
<noam_> Under_Wraps: huh, weird, it works if you reload
<Under_Wraps> cryingtux: maybe the 'archives' have older / previous versions, 'official' only has the versions supported in that release, but IDK
<cryingtux> its a big confusion
<noam_> but it's not really usable, is it? i tried playing a youtube video in fullscreen and then it pretty much froze. i killed it from command prompt (ctrl alt f1)
<cryingtux> in debian and other distros you just wget......and you get all repos added automatically, but here its so different
<Under_Wraps> I've only used Kubuntu, Windows and Apple
<willluongo> cryingtux: (K)ubuntu is debian based, the functionality in most ways is the same... what are you trying to do?
<cryingtux_> willluongo: im just trying to add the server which is fast for me
<cryingtux_> but the options are so confusing
<willluongo> cryingtux_: So you are trying to change the main repository/
<willluongo> oops, that should have been?
<cryingtux_> yea
<willluongo> cryingtux_: Just like in debian, add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<cryingtux_> i will paste what i have set now
<cryingtux_> wait 1 sec pls
<willluongo> cryingtux_: ok :)
<cryingtux_> i guess this time i am all set
<StasOn> please HELP!!
<cryingtux_> willluongo: first i wanted to get this server
<Vista> what ?
<cryingtux_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/mirror.anl.gov
<StasOn> how to login as root in graphic mode (Ubuntu 6.06)
<willluongo> StasOn: That is disabled by default, enable it in user options
<cryingtux_> and after i have added all it looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/60123/
<StasOn> and how to enable it in user options? =) I'm new in linux
<cryingtux_> and apt-get update loaded all fine, so i guess im good to go with it?
<Mr-S> StasOn try: sudo su && passwd in konsole to activate the account
<cryingtux_> willluongo:
<cryingtux_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60123/
<willluongo> cryingtux_ ya, if apt-get update didn't fail then you are good to go?
<willluongo> not a question, I am just punctuation impaired today lol
<StasOn> thx. I'll try
<cryingtux_> i guess i am . lets hit the repos and see if i get any stuff
<Mr-S> StasOn : sudo su will give you root shell , passwd will prompt you to setup a password
<Vista> bye all
<StasOn> But I need root in graphic mode, not only in shell =)
<Mr-S> When booting to GUI Login, you should then be able to use : Login root
<cryingtux_> willluongo: i ran apt-get update once again, double check, it bring no errors , so i will do some apt-get upgrade
<Mr-S> StasOn why do you need root account ?
<cryingtux_> thanks, k-ubuntu people, i need to get a full upgrade to kde 3.5.10, kde 4 is not for me, nah nah !
<StasOn> I need to setup my network, install drivers and programs.
<geek> cryingtux_:
<Mr-S> you do not need root access for those
<Mr-S> Netweork: wireless or wired ?
<geek> you might needs backports for that. then just install kubuntu-desktop
<cryingtux_> geek: backports?
<StasOn> In GUI login windows I try to login as root..But linux says me? that it is inpossible =)
<cryingtux_> do i need to enable that repos as well?
<StasOn> network wired)
<willluongo> StasOn: just use alt f2, then kdesu whatever gui setup upi are ;pplomg fpr
<geek> cryingtux_: IIRC 3.5.10 is on backports
<Mr-S> Yep because ubuntu uses a different approach.
<geek> so yea, you need to
<willluongo> setup gui you are looking for even
<Mr-S> Installing software : apt-get repository
<geek> apt-get appname you mean ;p
<cryingtux_> geek: ok i will do that too
<Mr-S> network, simple fire up the network tool ( Knetwork if i am not mistaken)
<cryingtux_> thanks again
<Mr-S> yep sorry , typo
<StasOn> thanks
<Mr-S> StasOn you are using Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<Freku> this is the kubuntu channel
<ghettoblaster> hi all ;)
<Mr-S> .
<Skii>  does anyone know how to take a dvd movie and turn it into a avi???
<Skii>  does anyone know how to take a dvd movie and turn it into a avi???
<genii> Ask and run, ask and run. People are so impatient.
<trappist> it's true.  doesn't bother me though, unless they take off in the middle of me typing to them.
<trappist> like Skii.
<genii> trappist: I was going to recommend acidrip to him just then
<trappist> I haven't tried acidrip.  I was gonna say DVD::Rip
<noam_> flash 9 works a lot better, performance wise :/
<ubuntu__> hi, somebody managed to break in my server, I have changed already each user password and the root password, what more should I check to make sure they have not left some back door?
<genii> ubuntu__: Run a rootkit check as well
<ubuntu__> how do I do that?
<trappist> ubuntu__: first, how do you know someone broke in?  second, do you know how they broke in?  and last, do you know if the attacker was able to gain root access?
<trappist> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1.1ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 273 kB, installed size 756 kB
<ubuntu__> all I could see was I could not log in anymore with my user (root was still active), the latest auth.log was one week old, the mail service stopped working
<trappist> ubuntu__: if the attacker had root access at any time, the only thing to do is scrap the server and reinstall.  you can't trust any of your binaries.
<trappist> ubuntu__: are you sure your hard drive didn't just fill up?
<ubuntu__> yup
<ubuntu__> the server ahs been mostly idle, serving mail for two people
<trappist> ubuntu__: do you mean the contents of auth.log are a week old, or the timestamp on the file was a week old?
<ubuntu__> the point is I have no way to  find out how they got in
<ubuntu__> I managed to log in that server today and I had today's file and the previous one was a week old
<ubuntu__> meaning, I guess , somebody deleted that file for a week or so
<trappist> ubuntu__: one thing to do with or without a breakin is to set up ssh to do key-only authentication - no passwords
<genii> Also move ssh off of 22
<trappist> ubuntu__: that's not necessarily a valid assumption.  a lot of things could have gone wrong, and it's possible the auth log is old because nobody's been logging in
<ubuntu__> well, at least the cron logs should be there
<trappist> genii: I call that security through obscurity.  it might slow somebody down, but it won't be hard to find with a port scan.
<genii> trappist: True. But most of the login-bots look by default to 22
<trappist> ubuntu__: unless syslog failed, /var temporarily filled up, or several other possibilities
<genii> Yes, it happens sometimes that /var gets full or corrupted. Then the system gets in aloop trying to write to /var/log that the /var is messy, etc etc
<ubuntu__> well, I have just circumstancial evidence, as I said, my login was not working, and two mail user logins were not working either, that would be three password screwed up
<ubuntu__> all at once
<ubuntu__> but not the root password
<trappist> plus, if you're doing key-only authentication and you keep your software up to date, there's no known way to compromise ssh, even with brute force
<Freku> or a defective keyboard
<ubuntu__> I will read something about key-only autentication, at the moment I do not   know waht you are feferring to
<trappist> ubuntu__: it might have nothing to do with passwords - logins can fail for lots of reasons that have nothing to do with an attack.  but if someone did manage to change those passwords, they had root access, and you can't trust that server anymore
<trappist> so it's worth some more effort to try to find out what really happened
<ubuntu__> what should I look for?
<ubuntu__> I am in uncharted territory
<trappist> ubuntu__: try to find the most recent syslog entry in /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/syslog before things went quiet
<trappist> if the server's been up the whole time (no reboots since the problem started) also run dmesg and look for evidence of filesystem damage
<genii> You can see if password changes were issued by shell by looking at .bash_history    of each user
<ubuntu__> they only unix user is mine, the others are virtual users just for mail purpose and in my history there is no such thing
<genii> If they erased logs, they don't always think to remove the history of their commands issued to to it
<genii> *to do it
<trappist> ubuntu__: also check your mail logs - you should be able to find out there whether users couldn't log in because the password was changed or if there was some other failure
<ubuntu__> I'll be back, I need to restart this session, one sec
<trappist> again, filesystem damage and temporarily full partitions are the most likely culprits
<sunyu> hello everyone~
<dwidmann> hi
<bentob0x> anybody has performance issues on KDE 4 without using the desktop effects?
<SSJ_GZ> bentob0x: nVidia users may well have.
<bentob0x> hmm
<bentob0x> I do have an nvidia
<bentob0x> is it better to use non-proprietary drivers?
<genii> When possible
<SSJ_GZ> bentob0x: Many people claim that VESA is faster than nvidia for KDE4.  VESA!
<ubuntu__> according to the log the last thing the pc has done was to update the antivirus
<ubuntu__> I am looking at /var/log/messages and for three days the only thing I can find is  Oct 18 16:15:52 stakhanov -- MARK --
<ubuntu__> and one Oct 18 06:52:12 stakhanov syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart
<ubuntu__> I dis not ask the system to restart
<ubuntu__> does any of this point to a break in?
<trappist> ubuntu__: not definitively, by any means
<trappist> -- MARK -- goes into the logs so you know syslog is still running, when it doesn't have anything else to talk about
<ubuntu__> what the heck is that  -- MARK --  ? is seems there to cover something
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> one of you guys were mentioning a way to do a rootkit check, coul dyou be o kind to tell me (again) how to do it? I lost the history
<vonkleist> ubuntu__, just for the record... are you running kubuntu on your server?
<ubuntu__> no, I am typing currently from another pc where I booted the live cd
<ubuntu__> that is the kubuntu you see
<ubuntu__> the server is an ubuntu server
<ubuntu__> one of you guys were mentioning a way to do a rootkit check, coul dyou be o kind to tell me (again) how to do it? I lost the history
<genii> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): Checks for signs of rootkits on the local system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.47-1.1ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 273 kB, installed size 756 kB
<ubuntu__> ah, another strange thing I failed to mention, another thing that was broken was the xterm program, I had to reinstall it
<trappist> ubuntu__: I think you should be looking for evidence of filesystem damage
<ubuntu__> I understand where you are coming from
<trappist> best way to do that is with fsck, and you'll have to take partitions offline for that.  your best bet might be to just reboot, so if there are filesystems with errors they'll be checked automatically.
<genii> He's on livecd so could fsck them safely
<trappist> I would check dmesg before rebooting though, because it could have valuable info that will be lost when you reboot
<genii> (unless currently mounted rw)
<trappist> genii: ah I thought he was running the livecd on a different box
<genii> trappist: Perhaps, actually. Didn't really specify
<ubuntu__> I am running the livecd on a different box, the system is currently up and running currently
<ubuntu__> actually I tried the livecd on that one, but I could not mount any partition
<trappist> ubuntu__: if you boot the livecd on the server, don't try to mount the partitions - try to fsck them
<ubuntu__> partitions are jfs on the server
<ubuntu__> don't you have a different fsck for non ext2 file systems? I believe I remember there was a special one for the reiserfs
<trappist> fsck auto-detects the filesystem and will spawn fsck.jfs (or you could just run fsck.jfs)
<trappist> at least, that's what *should* happen
<ubuntu__> I'll do that run
<trappist> that's also assuming jfsutils is on the livecd
<genii> If not you can install them in package manager, it will work after that
<trappist> that's a pretty amazing feature of the livecd that I didn't know about
<ubuntu__> are you saying I can install a package while running the livecd?
<genii> Yes
<genii> So long as the packages you install do not exceed the amount of available space in the ramdisk it's running from
<ubuntu__> heat off to those one who designed such a modular system
<ubuntu__> hat
<ubuntu__> on a different subject
<ubuntu__> on this system had xp on one hd and kubuntu on the other and grub let me dualboot. I have installed vista64 over yc but that erased my boot sector and now, if I tell the system manually to start from the linux HD that one does not start. how do I reinstall grub on the boot sector?
<genii> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<genii> The ubottu knows all ;)
<ubuntu__> I am using the guide and I found the stage one at  (hd0,0), I guess I  should then say root root (hd0,0) at the grub prompt? (instead than copying what is in the guyde)
<ubuntu__> guide
<ubuntu__> ok rebooting, let'shope I did good
<kyrksaeterora> hey everybody =]
<GaMbi_DK> anyone have any good ideas for getting winds (movies) onto second screen (Separated X screen) - GaMbi
<vapashos> anybody who knows how to enable wireless interface?
<jtisme> vapashos, what manufacturer
<vapashos> the manufacter is
<vapashos> 02:05.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
<mrunagi> can anyone help me figure out why firefox starts out in offline mode?
<jtisme> vapashos,  go here  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<jtisme> vapashos, broadcom's are problematic
<vapashos> i know but i had enabled this in the past
<vapashos> but i cant remember how
<jtisme> vapashos, interesting what release of ubuntu
<mrunagi> when is hte next release of kubuntu
<ghettoblaster32> end October
<ghettoblaster32> <-- still tryin to get warm with KDE 4.1
<jtisme> mrunagi, 31 october according to the ibex sched
<tdn> How do I change user details on a system user? (The ones that I am asked when running adduser and that is stored in /etc/passwd)
<genii> tdn: man usermod
<tdn> genii, thanks. It told me chfn.
<genii> tdn: That changes your "finger" info
<bentob0x> when you disable the nvidia proprietary drivers, you need to restart X only or the entire machine?
<genii> Since it uses kernel extensions, the whole box
<bentob0x> k
<bentob0x> does that plan to be treated like a module?
<bentob0x> to avoid a full restart?
<raymears> hi everyone, i've just upgraded to intrepid... from hardy kde4-remix and strigi doesn't run. (it didn't run on hardy either). any idea why? i tried executing /usr/bin/strigidaemon and i get a "connection error (dbus-launch failed to autolaunch d-bus session. no protocol specifie)"
<tdn> genii, yes. That is what I want.
<GaMbi_DK> Hi guys.. I need my TV-out!! with "separated X screen" without xinerama: I cant drag to windows to my TV.. with xinerama: Compiz effects dosn't work... Twinview: dont allow me to change desktop without changing TV desktop (removing the video im watching).. also new files to desktop jumps to TV.....    So Id like a "Separate X screen" that allows me to get windows(movies etc) from my monitor and onto my TV... any ideas?
<KillerJinn> any app that works very best for yahoo messenger in linux. it seems yahoo messenger does not work by wine? or is there a substitute to use yahoo. i want all or most features of original yahoo messenger , like webcam and voice chat?
<genii> raymears: Intrepid is not yet supported here. Try instead #ubuntu+1
<raymears> genii: thanks
<sparr> KillerJinn: kopete should have those features
<KillerJinn> hm
<KillerJinn> pidgin, kopete, empathy
<KillerJinn> which one has most features?
<genii> kopete should have most of the features which you are wanting from a yahoo client
<genii> pidgin has no webcam or voice for instance
<KillerJinn> genii i think it doesnt have webcam
<KillerJinn> original yahoo messenger wont work with wine?
<genii> KillerJinn: Check the wine appdb for that
<genii> KillerJinn: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<KillerJinn> genii link?
 * genii sips
<KillerJinn> k
<genii> KillerJinn: I see now a *nix version of yahoo messenger is available. http://in.docs.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html
<KillerJinn> hm\
<GaMbi_DK> I get delay on my typing some times(now).. is this a known problem and what can i do abut it?
<KillerJinn> An error occurred while loading http://in.docs.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html:
<KillerJinn> Unknown host in.docs.yahoo.com
<KillerJinn> genii ^
<genii> Interesting
<genii> KillerJinn: Perhaps try: http://in.dld.yahoo.com/i/in/messenger/linux/debian_sid/ymessenger_0.99.17-1_i386.deb
<simon__> how to get a mix box for the programs?
<simon__> how to get a mix box for the programs?
<simon__> how to get a mix box for the programs?
<simon__> how to get a mix box for the programs?
<genii> What should this "mix box" do?
<simon__> how to get a mix box for the volum for the programs?
<simon__> sry i dosn't thinking when i writing!
<genii> You should usually have a speaker icon in bottom right, this is where volume normally is set
<simon__> like in vista i want to controll the volum for one epic/program!
<genii> simon__: Applications which play your music or videos like Amarok or Kaffeine have their own volume controls too
<simon__> Yes but the i are on internett. eks> How to make the max volum 60%?
<genii> simon__: Click on speaker icon and adjust volume there
<simon__> yes, but if i want a difference for 2 programs?  Multi!
<genii> simon__: Currently no such feature as this exists yet
<simon__> ok, but how can i get Linux to make it?
<KillerJinn> An error occurred while loading http://in.docs.yahoo.com/messenger/download/unix.html:
<KillerJinn> Unknown host in.docs.yahoo.com
<KillerJinn> genii ^
<KillerJinn> genii sory.  retype
<genii> KillerJinn: Perhaps try the URL for the direct download I gave earlier, which is: http://in.dld.yahoo.com/i/in/messenger/linux/debian_sid/ymessenger_0.99.17-1_i386.deb
<genii> KillerJinn: Incidentally that url you are getting "unknown host" for works fine here
<KillerJinn> genii hmm. cant get it.
<genii> KillerJinn: Looks like you may have some DNS issue
<KillerJinn> hm
<KillerJinn> how to dl in command line>
<KillerJinn> ?
<genii> using the commandline STILL won't work if your dns entries are not good
<KillerJinn> hm
<Tm_T> !away | Nasj
<ubottu> Nasj: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<genii> Tm_T: Hiya
<Tm_T> hi hi genii
<GaMbi_DK> Is there a way to check version before downloading/installing? (command used apt-get install EnvyNG-gtk)
<genii> apt-cache policy <packagename>
<mrunagi> anyone know why firefox starts in offline mode?
<genii> But that will just tell you the packagenames version, not in this case the version of drivers it wants to install
<GaMbi_DK> thx mrunagi
<DarthFrog> mrunagi: In Firefox, bring upt the URL "about:config" and in the Filter, search for "online".  I'm not positive, but I think that's it.
<mrunagi> i looked at all those on the forums and theyre set to what they said it needed to be i thought maybe there was some rain dance i have to do before it works lol
<manish> i have successfullt installed zimbra in kubuntu but unfortunately deleted the desktop shortcut. now am unable to launch it. how do i start zimbra now
<PhilRod> is it in the k menu?
<genii> manish: Do you still have a link for it in Kmenu...Internet   ?
<DarthFrog> !zimbra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra
<genii> If so rightclick and Add To Desktop
<manish> ya but it is for the installer
<chfwiggum> gd evening all
<manish> ginii: it asks me again for the language selection option so i did not go ahead
<sigma_> how do you print multiple slides on a page in oo impress?
<genii> manish: Try  alt-f2  then:  zimbra
<manish> alt-F2 does not give me anything so i tries to run the app from run command
<manish> but it said "Could not find the specified command
<manish> genii: so what else can i try
<genii> manish: It may be tried zdesktop    instead of zimbra
<manish> Genii: still the same reply "could not find the specified command"
<DarthFrog> manish: You could bring up Synaptic, search for zimbra, and look for installed files in Properties.  That should tell you what the executable is called.
<genii> DarthFrog: Good tip
<blackflag> !directory server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarthFrog> genii: I've had to do it myself before. :-)
<blackflag> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<manish> so how do i know what is the installer called
<genii> The package name should be zdesktop
<DarthFrog> manish: You might also get useful info in /usr/share/doc/zimbra.  The directory might not be called zimbra, but it will have that word in its name.
<manish> ok in synaptic there isone entry by the name zimbra and it is installed and it is called zdesktop
<DarthFrog> manish: Where is it located?  In /usr/bin?
<DarthFrog> If you're in Synaptic via sudo, you could always force a re-install.
<manish> how do i find that
<deftone> is there a way to change the menu button in my panel?
<Kopfgeldjaeger> hi
<Kopfgeldjaeger> how can i set the background picture in kmediafactory? i just stays black for me...
<manish> what is situated in usr/bin
<manish> i see zimbra direcotry at two places
<DarthFrog> manish: Executable files are mostly in /usr/bin.
<manish> no its not in usr/bin
<manish> there is one zimbra direcotry with many sub direcotries in /home
<DarthFrog> manish: Those will be your data files.
<JackWinter> i'm running an opengl game under wine.  when i come back to the kde desktop all non maximized windows have become small strips in the upper left corner with the title bar off screen.  kubuntu 8.04 no compiz.  any ideas ?
<manish> so now what do i do to launch it
<manish> DarthFrog: what do i do now
<DarthFrog> manish: Personally, I'd re-install it.
<_mary_kate_> where did the KDE 1 kwin style go in 8.04?
<manish> again i would have to download all the mail and the settings i did for the whole day
<manish> as the connection os very slow here
<manish> like 5 kbps or something @ that
<genii> manish: Did you look yet in your trash for the desktop shortcut?
<DarthFrog> there's a good thought.
<manish> ya there is nothing
<manish> i tried that the first think
<manish> thing
<manish> but i dont know what went wrong
<manish> there was an icon im my awn-navigator also
<manish> its also gogne
<manish> gone
<|_VoiD_|> hello
<LDSHDW> hey
<LDSHDW> tartteeen apuva :S
<|_VoiD_|> i have kubuntu 8.10 .... i would like to change the file associations back tu default... how do i do that?
<genii> |_VoiD_|: Ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<LDSHDW> umm
<LDSHDW> i need help with my monitors
<LDSHDW> I did install kubuntu yesterday
<LDSHDW> 8.40
<LDSHDW> and  I have 3 monitors and 2 video cards
<manish> genii: u still there
<LDSHDW> and I cant apply them that it would work
<LDSHDW> can anyone help me ?
<manish> any suggestion for me to regain it
<genii> manish: Reinstall it
<manish> i dont want to install it again
<manish> please
<deftone> my wireless won't automatically start on reboot.
<|_VoiD_|> manish: whats your problem?
<DarthFrog> manish: When you come back later today or tomorrow looking for help with your zimbra problem, please be sure to mention that you were advised to re-install the programme and that you refused to do so.
<ek> I have a strange issue I haven't seen before and I can't seem to dig anything up online about it (Not sure what key words to use maybe?)
<DarthFrog> So you can not waste anyone else's time with it, trying the things you've already tried.
<manish> i dont refuse sir
<manish> i just dont want to waste my whole days work
<ek> But, when my Kubuntu 8.04.1 AMD64 (fresh install) comes back from screensaver/energy saver, the resolution and FPS is b0rk3d.
<manish> thats the only request i am making to you experts
<ek> Anyone know if this is common, if there's a fix, or where I can read about this?
<DarthFrog> Well, both genii and I have tried to help  you.  But our suggestions haven't worked.  It sounds to me like you've royally screwed up your installation of that programme.
<manish> ok then if that is what you suggest as the last option i will do so
<manish> thanks very much for you patience and help
<DarthFrog> manish: Good luck.
<ek> manish: They aren't asking you to re-install Kubuntu. But to simply re-install whatever program is causing your problems.
<manish> sorry to trouble u so much
<deftone> wireless won't start after reboot
<DarthFrog> deftone: Run knetworkmanager.
<ek> deftone: The drivers aren't coming up/not available? Or it won't automatically connect to an access point?
<manish> ya actually why i was so bothered was that i spent my whole day downloading my mails at 5 kbps speed now again i will have to do it
<manish> that was the only reason : i dint mean to hurt someone
<DarthFrog> manish: Probably not.  You need to re-install zimbra, not get your mail again.  All your mail will still be in /home/$USER/zimbra (or whereever it is now).  you will only have to reconfigure the programme.
<manish> is that so  :)
<manish> thanks very much for this information
<DarthFrog> manish: And to make sure, make a copy of the zimbra data directory first!
<deftone> wlano won't start unless i use sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<manish> i will just reinstall it and let you know about  the result
<DarthFrog> That way, if it does delete your mail (which it shouldn't) then you can simply copy it back.
<deftone> also Knetwork Manager won't start for me at all....think it's a bug or something
<Slaughta> HEY
<|_VoiD_|> deftone: try install "wicd" its better than knetworkmanager
<deftone> how do i download it or is it installed by default?
<DarthFrog> deftone: Edit the file /etc/modules and put "ndiswrapper" in there.  You'll need to do it with sudo privileges.  Then it will be loaded on boot.
<heiner_> Does anyone knows why VMware workstation does not start?
<manish> DarthFrog: so do i need to just replace the new directories with the old backups??
<heiner_> any known issues?
<DarthFrog> manish: Try it and see.
<DarthFrog> heiner_: Have you run vmware-config.pl?
<manish> yup i will be right back
<deftone> Darth....how do i do that? lol
<heiner_> DarthFrog: vmware-config.pl? Hm....not yet :) I'll try
<|_VoiD_|> deftone: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<|_VoiD_|> the part installing in ubuntu
<heiner_> DarthFrog: No, there is no vmware-config.pl
<DarthFrog> deftone: "kdesu kate /etc/modules"
<DarthFrog> heiner_: Which version of VMWare did you install?
<heiner_> Workstation 6.5.0
<DarthFrog> heiner_: Ah.  that's the version I have installed.  I *really* like it, Unity mode is great.  I'm running it in Intrepid and, as I recall, the configuration was graphical.
<deftone> what's kdesu kate ?
<DarthFrog> deftone: Press Alt-F2 and type that command (or cut 'n paste) in the entry field.
<heiner_> DarthFrog: I had worked with it on Ubuntu until last month! And i think that the download was still for free.... . No i've installed it on Kubuntu 8.10 and it's not free any more :(.
<ek> Anyone running Kubuntu 8.04.1 AMD64 on an HP/Compaq with an nVidia card by chance?
<heiner_> And the trial won't run too!
<senfman> re
<_mary_kate_> heiner_: vmware server is the free one
<deftone> ah o.k
<heiner_> mary_kate: Am i allowed to install every VM?
<gambi> anyone who can tell me why my graphic is acting up when I move my windows? (only think it is when moving vertical)
<mjbt38> driver
<DarthFrog> heiner_: It sounds like VMWare is looking for a license and not finding it.
<_mary_kate_> heiner_: i'm not sure what you mean
<Slaughta> 8=3
<senfman> My KOrganizer still crashes since the last update, when I want to add a new appointment. how can i fix this?
<DarthFrog> senfman: Have you restarted KOrganizer since then?
<senfman> This crah does not occur (at least not that often), if I delete myself as the default participant in the appointment
<senfman> DarthFrog: yes, I restarted the whole pc several times.
<DarthFrog> senfman: Sounds like a bug.
<senfman> DarthFrog: who cares. I just had the show effect. It didn't occur right now. maybe it helps, restarting several times. *g*
<Catullo> salve gente
<senfman> darthFrog: which is actually a pity, because I can't reproduce it.
<heiner_> mary_kate: VMware Workstation: Run and make any virtual machines you want!
<heiner_> mary_kate: WMware Server too?
<DarthFrog> senfman: Sorry, I'm out of ideas.
<_mary_kate_> heiner_: yes, i think so.  it's a full version, you can do whatever you like with it
<genii> !it| Catullo
<ubottu> Catullo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<senfman> DarthFrog: No problem. So am I. I hope it to happen again, maybe i'll be able to reproduce it an write a bugfix.
<heiner_> Thank you mary_kate. I'll try it out now.. . Thank you :)
<_mary_kate_> heiner_: you might also look at VirtualBox.  it's nicer than VMware Server for desktop use, and it's free
<_mary_kate_> heiner_: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<Catullo> OK
<heiner_> Thank you for the link mary_kate! Never tried it out, but often heard about it! Great! I'll try THIS out :D
<deftone> that didnn't work Darth
<heiner_> mary_kate: IT#s just 30 MB's? VMware got 101...
<keyzek> i use editi "vi" how i can delete text in this editor ??
<ek> keyzek: The 'x' key will delete single characters.
<keyzek> oki thx i check this key :)
<ek> This screensaver stuff is frustrating... I can't for the life of me figure out why its choking!
<keyzek> key 'x' it's not working :(
<DarthFrog> ek: So turn it off.
<keyzek> anything else ?
<DarthFrog> keyzek: Press Esc first.
<ek> DarthFrog: And just leave my screen on 24/7? Not a very good workaround...
<keyzek> yes
<DarthFrog> keyzek: And if you have ask that kind of question, vi is not for you. :-)  It's a very powerful and truly excellent editor but it is not particularly easy to start with.
<DarthFrog> ek: Why not?  Modern CRTs and LCDs don't need screensavers.  Just turn your monitor off at night.
<ek> DarthFrog: There is no way to turn it off. Its a laptop.
<ek> If I log out and log back in (To X) everything is fine. But returning from screensaver/power saver, the X windows is shrunk, smashed into the corner, flickering and EXTREMELY slow.
<ek> Almost as if the video card drivers are b0rk3d.
<ek> I'm using the same drivers on another laptop (x86) and that's fine though. So, I'm wondering if this is AMD64 related.
<keyzek> thx thsi key working  ;)
<ek> Although, my 64 desktops seem to be fine also.
<ek> Just this single laptop that's having issues.
<ek> Could be BIOS related too I suppose. I should probably dig around in there.
<keyzek> and i have one problem
<DarthFrog> keyzek: Why are you using vi?
<DarthFrog> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<keyzek> i write something and i want close this program but i don't want save anything how i can exit for this program
<DarthFrog> keyzek: Esc, !q
<keyzek> in my school i must working in this program
<manish> genii: DarthFrog: yeppie  I got it right.
<DarthFrog> keyzek: Then install the vim-full package and go through the help system, would be my advice.
<DarthFrog> Once you learn vi, you might never want to use any other editor again. :-)
<manish> during reinstallation it said it detected a system already so it would be uninstalled but the user contents would not be touched
<manish> and all my mails are intact there
<keyzek> but i cant install this i working in server
<DarthFrog> manish: So you're a happy camper?
<deftone> Darth: I'm not sure how to add what you spoke of to etc/ndiswrapper
<manish> as far as icon is concerned it is situated in linux directory in the zimbra directory (in case some one has the same trouble again)
<manish> thanks for your time and patience
<genii> keyzek:   :wq
<manish> have a good night
<DarthFrog> deftone: Just edit the file with root privileges.  Add "ndiswrapper" on a line by itself.
<keyzek> DarthFrog !q is not working
<DarthFrog> genii: No "w", he didn't want to save his changes.
<genii> keyzek:   :q!
<DarthFrog> Oh right, I forgot the : :-)
<keyzek> oki thx is working
<deftone> edit what file?
<DarthFrog> deftone: Go back and read what I originally told you.
<DarthFrog> deftone: and the file is /etc/modules.
<DarthFrog> deftone: "kdesu kate /etc/modules"
<DarthFrog> deftone: Press Alt-F2 and type that command (or cut 'n paste) in the entry field.
<deftone> that does nothing for me....the little window just goes away
<DarthFrog> then do it at the command line and use "sudo" instead of kdesu.  If you're running Intrepid beta, it's kdesudo, not kdesu.
<Elmnas> sorry the net
<deftone> sweeet!
<deftone> thank sooo much Darth
<DarthFrog> np
<deftone> i'm learning
<deftone> it's the little things that get me
<DarthFrog> Be sure to pass along what you learn to others.
<deftone> oh i do
<DarthFrog> That's the way to pay back the people who help you.
<LDSHDW> ook
<LDSHDW> I need help with my monitors
<Elmnas> can someone help me to install gefoce 8800 please
<LDSHDW> Can anyone help me out ??
<DarthFrog> Elmnas: Run "jockey-kde" and enable the Nvidia drivers.
<LDSHDW> I have 2 monitors and none of them really works with my 8.40 kubuntu
<Elmnas> ok
<Elmnas> they are enabled
<Elmnas> but I have wrong resolution
<Elmnas> :(
<Elmnas> I cant get higher darth frog why?
<DarthFrog> Elmnas: No idea. Do you have kranr installed?  Play around with that and see what you can do.
<DarthFrog> !krandr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krandr
<Elmnas> kranr?
<DarthFrog> Elmnas: krandr, sorry, not kranr.
<BigBear> is xfs stable
<Elmnas> whats that?
<DarthFrog> !Randr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randr
<genii> I think krandr was removed
<DarthFrog> genii: It's in Intrepid.
<Elmnas> darthFrog how do I disconect my tv monitor
<DarthFrog> Pull the plug.
<Elmnas> I did
<Elmnas> but I still have wrong resolution
<Elmnas> I have just 1400 x 1050 I Have anyway always 1680 x1050
<comedit> after my updates have been done today my smb4k won't start up anymore
<Elmnas> Darthfrog how do I fix this problem i have to low resolution
<comedit> strange thing is that a similar kubuntu runs without any problem smb4k
<DarthFrog> Elmnas: Please don't keep asking the same question.  I told you to use krandr.
<Elmnas> whats that?
<Elmnas> no answear :S
<comedit> i have completely reinstalled it but that does not help
<DarthFrog> Time to exercise your google-fu! :-)
<deftone> How can i change the start menu button?
<deftone> at first it had the kde menu button then later i noticed it just looks like and arrow now
<DarthFrog> deftone: Did you try right-clicking on the icon and changing its properties?
<deftone> wow...is it that simple?   lmfao...sorry i feel retarded now
<comedit> anybody a clue how find a solution to this smb4k issue
<deftone> k it doesn't have properties listed there...only the home folder does
<cuznt> wait you want to change how the button looks deftone?
<deftone> ya i do
<deftone> looks kinda gay right now
<cuznt> for shame
 * cuznt says kde is not ghey at all
<cuznt> so there :p
<comedit> !smb4k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb4k
<GaMbi_DK> compiz-0.7.8.tar.gz how do I install this file I just downloaded?
<cuznt> and i aint go no idea no how how to do it...
<deftone> i like kde just not the button at the moment..don't know how it changed. would've stuck with the kde button but at some point it changed to   something like this   |<--
<genii> GaMbi_DK: Why aren't you just installing from the package manager?
<cuznt> ah
<GaMbi_DK> genii due to old version
<cuznt> has it moved to the left because your task bar is full?
<genii> GaMbi_DK: Applications installed outside of the package manager cannot be supported
<saint_> Anyone else having a Frostwire problem? Like it not starting?
<DarthFrog> GaMbi_DK: What old version?
<cuznt> !Frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<GaMbi_DK> DarthFrog, compiz .7.6.. I want .7.8 :)
<dxdt> Hello, when I try to add new widgets to my desktop in KDE4, I find a surprising
<dxdt> whoops pressed enter too soon.  Basically I want more widgets, but I can't seem to get more than one option for extra widgets to install. Is this the case with most people or am I missing out on something?
<dxdt> The only place that I can search for new widgets is listed KDE-look.org
<DarthFrog> GaMbi_DK: That version of compiz is in Intrepid.
<deftone> crap....i accidentally removed the start menu button...any way to get it back?
<saint_> deftone: "Add Applet to panel"
<deftone> how do i do that?
<DarthFrog> If you're running KDE4.1.2, try installing plasmoid-lancelot.  I much prefer it to the new KDE Menu applet.
<DarthFrog> !lancelot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lancelot
<deftone> i installed it Darth but that didn't bring back my menu button..lol
<deftone> does anyone know how to get the menu button back...i accidentally removed it
<DarthFrog> deftone: Which version of KDE are you using?
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<deftone> the newest
<deftone> kubuntu 8.10 beta
<deftone> i've looked everywhere and i can't seem to find that setting anywhere! lol
<DarthFrog> Click  on the ying-yang icon on the right hand side of the panel..  Select "Add Widgets".
<FuriousGeorge> i just did this:  dd if=/dev/sda | gzip -9 | ssh re.motecomputer.com "gzip -d -| dd of=/dev/sda" and it worked. (after a reboot on liveusb drive) i was able to assemble, rebuild, and mount my raid1 arrays, and see my lvm volumes on one of em
<deftone> i did that and it throws it to the right hand side instead of the left hand side
<renato__> hi,  I launched chkrootkit and I found a line that says: eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/usr/sbin/dhcpd3[5560]) does it mean I have a rootkit installed? (I am investigating a possible break in)
<FuriousGeorge> so what else should i be doing?  both computers are identical
<DarthFrog> deftone: So move it.
<FuriousGeorge> i should delete the udev rule that has the MAC for the other computer's NIC (i guess they're not so identical), right?
<deftone> o.k here we go...last time i moved it i screwed the who look up..lol
<deftone> yes !
<deftone> ha thanks Darth
<gambi> back from reboot.. WHY do I get those typing delays? this time the only thing I had running was a inactive terminal and Xchat... when I get this delay: Takes ½-1½ sec for characters to appear after typing.. cant type anything before the character is shown.. any ideas? (this is a clean installation of ubuntu 7.04 - but it also did it before I reinstalled from Kubuntu)
<DarthFrog> FuriousGeorge: Well, at least put the correct MAC address in.
<maurice__> hi
<infodev> heyyyyyyyyyy
<genii> renato__: Does it say above that somewhere "INFECTED (PORTS: xxxx xxxx)"                  or such?
<infodev> maurice_, form wher are you ,
<deftone> k how do i enable the lancelot thing you recommended?
<renato__> genii, no that is all it said, I googled a bit and some seem to believe it is normal for a dhcp deaom to do that
<DarthFrog> deftone: Same way.
<genii> renato__: Then no worries.
<renato__> tx genii
<deftone> wow now we're talking!
<deftone> Darth: that menu is great!
<DarthFrog> renato__: If this is a server, make all files in /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin & /usr/bin immutable.  chattr +i <filename>.  Mount /tmp on its own partition and mount it nosuid, noexec, nouser and nodev.
<DarthFrog> renato__: I also have the binary directories on my servers on their own partitions and mounted read-only.  Suspenders and a belt, don't you know? :-)
<deftone> DarthFrog: one last question and I have to go take a shower. what's the best widget to monitor cpu, ram usage?
<DarthFrog> renato__: That way a rootkit can;t be installed.
<DarthFrog> deftone: No opinion, don't use one.
<DarthFrog> You might like hot-babe, though. :-)
<Zerothis> is there a vnc type server-client combination that lets the client switching between desktop users?
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I was wondering if you could help me with a problem my girlfriend is having on her Kubuntu 8.04 machine. Both KMess and Kopete are having problems displaying the correct status of herself to other people. It appears to be happening to a select few - me and two others.
<tphilosopher> A quotation from her email:
<tphilosopher> "On both Kmess and Kopete, i appear offline to you. And on both Kmess and Kopete, Klaire and Chester appear offline to me, despite the fact that i'm not. Do you know why this is, or what i can do to fix it? Please write back asap, 'cause this sucks!"
<paolo> hi, is there a channel related to audio ?
<tphilosopher> Does anyone know where the KMess and Kopete configuration files are, so she can delete them and see if that fixes the problem?
<DarthFrog> tphilosopher: ~/.kde/share/apps
<tphilosopher> DarthFrog: Thanks.
<DarthFrog> the files will be rc files. (ie. kopeterc).
<DarthFrog> tphilosopher: Check ~/.kde/share/config, too.
<Cugel> Hello people. I have a question about Superkaramba. Anyone using it?
<emma> Hi there, I'm running Kubuntu Intrepid, yesterday I could watch youtube videos with konqueror. Today when I go to youtube, the video never starts. Any ideas?
<indrora> Ok, I'm passed miffed.
<indrora> I'm running Kubuntu-latest (fresh install via Wubi) and running into the problem of there's NO sound. I'm running an Alienware M9750 with the Realtek audio.
<itsatrick> Is it just me, or does kate have fading colors in the file list (i.e. older files are "whiter")?
<Mr-S_> indrora: what have you tried so far ?
<indrora> Mr-S_: I have so far tried running normal ubuntu (runs OK, only headphones) b) tried setting the mixer in KDE to Alsa (reboot loop) c) adding option snd-intel model=arima and have so far gotten no love
<Mr-S_> indrora: open Kmixer ( start -> Multimedia -> Kmixer) and put all slides to full. Make sure the green light above the sliders are illuminated. check the sound again.
<indrora> Bah!
 * indrora has to mute the mic in
<Mr-S_> most likely one of the slider ( turned on ) will give you soudn through the speakers
<DarkSmoke> what IDE is there on linux for c++?
<Mr-S_> i my case i had to activate 3D ( sourround ) for my laptop speakers
<indrora> Mr-S_: Nope.
<indrora> no luck
<indrora> all up (except for my front mic)
<DarthFrog> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<DarthFrog> DarkSmoke: Kdevelop.
<Mr-S_> OK but you do have sound by the headset, or not ?
<indrora> neither
<indrora> under Kubuntu i have no sound whatsoever
<DarkSmoke> thankz DarthFrog :D
<Mr-S_> Lets have some fun. Start a konsole and type alsaconifg
<psycose> hi, i would like to add a PPA repository to get firefox-3.1 but i don't want my system to upgrade other package that are provided by this PPA, how could i handle this ? thanks
<Mr-S_> sudo alsaconfifg or alsaconf
<indrora> neither found.
<Mr-S_> OK one moment to check on something
<psyco> hey guys, I have ALSA (I think) and my 4.1 speakers arent working properly. The 2 satelites dont have any sound. ANyone know what I ahve to do?
<DarthFrog> psyco: Play around with the mixer settings.
<Mr-S_> OK back... try in konsole sudo alsaconf and enter yor password. If alsaconf found yor card, some channel (slider) has been muted, or is at min level
<EvilDaemon> Hello all.
<EvilDaemon> How, from the command line, do you access the restricted drivers?
<EvilDaemon> gksu <what>?
<indrora> Mr-S_: Bash: alsaconf: not found
<psyco> DarthFrog: I did but there was nothing that changed.
<indrora> maxbaldwin: apt-cache search (driver)
<maxbaldwin> indrora: there isn't a way to access the graphival version via command line? the restricted drivers program?
<maxbaldwin> I'm not sure what the driver is.
<indrora> maxbaldwin: What hardware do you need drivers for?
<maxbaldwin> Nevermind indrora: it's in the system men.
<maxbaldwin> Like, an ATI graphical card or something.
<maxbaldwin> thanks
<benjamin> is kde3 still being developed, or has everyone moved over to kde4?
<jussi01> benjamin: the latter...
<saint_> KDE4 feels too buggy to me.
<saint_> Like, not very smooth.
<YnoR> sera a tutti
<Terrabit> hello.
<emmanuel_> hi
<emmanuel_> i got a problem
<Terrabit> go on.
<emmanuel_> with te login
<emmanuel_> i ve installed de kde4 packages
<emmanuel_> and then de login windows changed
<emmanuel_> so now i ve unistalled the kde packs
<senorpedro> hi folsk
<senorpedro> folks
<emmanuel_> but i cant change the login window
<senorpedro> i have a ubuntu host and a windows guest, and i want to mount a shared folder in the windows guest
<emmanuel_> pedro, podes hacerlo con vmware
<emmanuel_> con q aplicacion de maquina virtual lo hiciste?
<senorpedro> System error 67 has occurred.The network name cannot be found.
<Terrabit> damn i have had the same issue but just reverted to kde3
<senorpedro> oh man i hate this irc client.....
<senorpedro> however, this is the error message that i get when i try to mount a shared folder in the guest
<benjamin> can they ping eachother?
<senorpedro> nope
<senorpedro> ping request could not find host vboxsvr
<benjamin> so i think your first step would be to get that working... i'm not really an expert at troubleshooting networking issues
<trappist> in the tar man page, it says I can exclude files matching a pattern by saying --exclude=PATTERN - anybody know where I can find docs about how to make a pattern?
<senorpedro> according to the manual it should work
<senorpedro> ......
<senorpedro> damned
<senorpedro> i hate it when something doesnt work out of the box
<thefuzz4> any dmraid experts in here?
<ek> Well, its definitely an nVidia driver issue (The strange screensaver/power saver/sleep issues). Anyone else having issues with nVidia drivers on AMD64?
<DarthFrog> !regex | trappist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regex
<l3r1k> [| matches "trappist"]
<DarthFrog> trappist: What you want are called regular expressions.  They are extremely powerfull pattern matchers.
<ek> Unless the issue is just with the latest drivers... DarthFrog, you wouldn't happen to know when the latest nVidia drivers were released would you?
<trappist> DarthFrog: I know regexes, but I don't think that's what's supported by tar - or do you know of documentation that says it is?
<starenka> hi, is there a way how to run script after certain usb device is conncted? (wanna turn off touchpad, when mouse is connected). thx
<DarthFrog> trappist: I just checked the tar manpage and it doesn't mention regexes.  But I'd be surprised if a regex didn't work.
<trappist> DarthFrog: found something on the internet that suggests it wants shell glob expressions, not regular expressions
<trappist> gonna try it...
<DarthFrog> ek: I'm running Intrepid AMD64 with an Nvidia card.  I used jockey-kde to get it running.
<DarthFrog> Yeah, globbing should work fine.
<ek> DarthFrog: Hrm. That's what I used as well.
<ek> Although, not on Intrepid.
<ek> Yup. Everything is running smoothly using the "vesa" driver.
<ek> Hrm.
<ek> Isn't there a way to get a previous version of the drivers through apt?
<ek> Or do I need to manually download and install them?
<trappist> yeah it's shell globs
<thefuzz4> what vid card are you using?  I was having some issues with Intrepid and my ATI card.  Snowhog on the forums recommended Envy and that worked like magic for me
<DarthFrog> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<ek> thefuzz4: nVidia Go 6000 or something (Laptop)
<thefuzz4> ek: have you tried using Envy yet?
<ek> thefuzz4: Nope. Not yet.
<thefuzz4> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3086232.msg86621#msg86621
<ek> thefuzz4: I'm not extremely familiar with Linux and such. Anything I can read?
<ek> Beautiful. Thanks.
<thefuzz4> that post right there should help ya
<DarthFrog> ek: Back up anything you care about first, in case they screw up and you have to re-install.
<thefuzz4> so does anyone know anything about dmraid and Intrepid?
<ek> DarthFrog: Yeah. Fresh install. Nothing to lose (yet).
<ek> Thanks guys for the info.
<deftone> DarthFrog: How do I reset my desktop to the default when I first installed Kubuntu?
<girao> nobody here
<genii> Not true
<maxbaldwin> no
<maxbaldwin> no one
<girao> because
<deftone> How do I reset my desktop to the default when I first installed Kubuntu?
<genii> remove all files in ~/.kde/share/config
<deftone> ty
<deftone> does it matter if i'm in kde already?
<genii> deftone: Next time you login it will have been set to defaults
<xweb> deftone: I don't think so buy if you can't delete the folder just log out switch to a console and remove the folder.
<xweb> genii: sorry didn't meant to step on your toes.
<genii> Don't delete the folder itself, just it's contents
<cuznt> trying to apt clean but got E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<genii> xweb: No worries :)
<tickleme_eddie> hello
<xweb> the folder will be regenerated. I just did it with kde-4
<genii> cuznt: That usually means either :  another thing using package manager is running     or: you didn't use sudo
<genii> xweb: Good to know then
<cuznt> heh
<cuznt> tnx
<xweb> tickleme_eddie: hello
<tickleme_eddie> hey xweb
<tickleme_eddie> do u know how i can install Konversation on Windows XP
<genii> Why the hell would you want to?
<tickleme_eddie> hahah
<cuznt> just download it to windows
<tickleme_eddie> my sister
<cuznt> i had it on mine
<tickleme_eddie> she has windows
<cuznt> but then did the whole kde thing
<tickleme_eddie> and it is the only way i can talk to her
<xweb> tickleme_eddie: are you trying to talk to her via irc?
<genii> I wonder when Konversation 1.1 is gonna make it to repos
<tickleme_eddie> i install mirc
<tickleme_eddie> but i cant seem to find her on this thing
<genii> Perhaps consider Chatzilla or so
<xweb> make sure she is connecting to the same server as you.
<xweb> (i.e. brown.freenode.net
<xweb> )
<tickleme_eddie> cool tks
<zer0o> du guys no if there's something for linux like photostudio?
<genii> zer0o: The Gimp    generally is used
<xweb> genii: i wonder when Konversation will come out for kde4
<genii> xweb: Me too. Since I'm gonna have to switch to it sooner or later
<zer0o> genii, ive got it but i'm looking for something like a photo editor. for win there's photostudio it's perfect
<xweb> 4.1.2 is relatively stable and will install along side of you current kde install with no problems.
<zer0o> du think, being a prog for win it'll work with wine?
<genii> zer0o: Gimp is a perfectly fine photo editor
<el-gokulo> krita is also nice. but no comparison to photoshop
<genii> There's also Cinelerra
<deftone> i'm on kubuntu 8.10 beta....what would be the proper directory to delete the folder to get back to default desktop like when i first installed kubuntu
<zer0o> yes but photo studio is better for one function: vanishing photos into each other, it is something that you can adjust with layers and masks and gradient tool in gimp but u'll never get the same advanced effect that u get with photostudio
<xweb> deftone: is it kde4 or 3
<el-gokulo> afaik you can install photoshop with wine. but never tried it out
<deftone> kde4
<genii> I've heard some people are using CS3 under wine
<zer0o> CS3 it's like gimp, actually gimp is better
<NamShub> CS2 is on the list of the "must be gold for release" for 1.0, no?
<zer0o> im looking for a photo editor that's it
<xweb> ~/.kde4/share/config
<el-gokulo> zer0o, try krita
<el-gokulo> should be installed any way afaik
<zer0o> Krita? mmm alright i'll give it a try, in the meantime im downloading ps and see if it runs on wine
#kubuntu 2008-10-21
<zer0o> el-gokulo: it's not a photo editor it's an image editor and it's pretty much like gimp, actually it's worst...
<gometh> hi all
<genii> Hello
<gometh> hi genii
<genii> gometh: You have some question regarding Kubuntu?
<gometh> i am trying to install something in ubuntu.... but its not working...
<gometh> i installed kubuntu.... but it stops in between & restart the lappy again :(
<genii> gometh: You are installing it from the package manager like Adept or Synaptic, or some other way?
<gometh> i have a kubuntu CD
<cuznt> what is your lappy info?
<genii> gometh: So you are trying to install Kubuntu from inside of regular Ubuntu?
<cuznt> woah.... i never thought of thAT
<genii> The usual method is to install the package kubuntu-desktop
<gometh> i am able to use online live CD genii :(
<gometh> ﻿cuznt trying this from last one week......
<genii> gometh: Either:  try to start in VGA mode or: possibly use the Alternate install CD (text install only)
<tickleme_eddie> where could i get cmd list for Konsole
<genii> Thats sort of a trick question
<genii> (and then he leaves)
<gometh> i am here... wait for a answer..... genii :D
<genii> gometh: Either:  try to start in VGA mode or: possibly use the Alternate install CD (text install only)
<genii> As per what I said a while ago now
<gometh> its not even installing completely.... so how i can start the VGA....?????????
<gometh> its just stops while chking all the components.... & then it gets restarted....
<genii> gometh: When you boot to the cd it has a menu before it begins booting. From there to choose the VGA option
<gometh> i this its not supporting my wireless with the kbuntu
<gometh> i think u are asking me to start it with the live Cd
<genii> Yes
<genii> Since thats normally how you install
<gometh> i can run that... only but i will be happy if it gets installed
<MrJaxon> Hi everyone! I'm desperately seeking an answer to a question of mine and have been googling it forever. Then I found this place and I hope that someone knows AND wants to help me. I was wondering how to make my panel/kicker transparent in kde 3.5 I've already set it to transparent and removed all shadows I could find. Still it seems like there's a border/shadow/line down at the kicker. It clearly shows where the kicker starts. I know
<MrJaxon> that I somehow should be able to remove this. For example when window decorations crashes then the kicker looks exactly like I want it to look. However I need the decorations to be able to close/minimize/maximize windows...
 * genii sips his coffee
<MrJaxon> noone knows huh?
<belorix> Hi, im on Kubuntu and how can i get my sound to work with Kopete
<kexman> good lord
<kexman> why is kubuntu basic installation so minimalistic
<saint_> ?
<kexman> what i would need : ppp to work with konqueror
<kexman> kopete works fine
<kexman> but konqueror wont gimme any pages back
<kexman> altough internet is up an running well
<kexman> i start it with 'pon E220' (huawei)
<kexman> poff E220
<kexman> that is how i turn it off
<kexman> ifconfig shows me a ppp interface
<belorix>  Hi, how can i get my sound to work with Kopete?
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kexman> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cuznt> umm friends dont let friends download mp3's
<kexman> heh ?
<genii> Or drive drunk :)
<geek> lol
<geek> cuznt: ironically though, i prefer mp3s over say aac or ogg simply cause they tend to be more compatable
<genii> I like ogg
<geek> and i ripped most of mine myself
<geek> if i needed to use a FOSS format i'd go for flac ;p
<cuznt> aac is what i need for my ipod int it>?
<cuznt> i use flac mostly...      now if somneone would invent a flac player for my car
<geek> you can use mp3s on anything. AAC (and varients) is what the ipod uses
<kr0n05931> when I try to run adept I get this message:
<kr0n05931> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<kr0n05931> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<geek> cuznt: flac for archiving, then trancode for what you can use ;p
<spawn57> look up rockbox
<genii> kr
<kr0n05931> how can I fix this?
<geek> spawn57: not always an option ;p
<spawn57> it should let to you play oggs without a problem, not sure about flac
<spawn57> geek: true, but it at least you have some
<genii> kr0n05931: Follow what you read. Do you have something else running using the package manager?
<kr0n05931> no
<kr0n05931> I just rebooted
<kr0n05931> adept had crashed half way through installing java
<genii> Probably the updater
<kr0n05931> and now this happened
<kr0n05931> the updater says the same thing
<genii> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> Try that then
<kr0n05931> ok
<spawn57> what does fuser do?
<kr0n05931> thank you :)
<ign0ramus> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<genii> Basically bluez
<geek> spawn57: granted if rockbox ran on my classic 1st generation i would. the default firmware is somewhat unreliable
<spawn57> bummer
<kyrksaeterora> hey hey hey
 * genii hands kyrksaeterora a Molson's
 * kyrksaeterora takes the Molson's
<kyrksaeterora> cheers
<kyrksaeterora> alright so I got kubuntu all set up for wireless, got KDE4.1.2 installed and it still worked with knetworkmanager for like the first three times it booted into kde4, now it doesn't work with knetworkmanager. won't load right
<kyrksaeterora> is there a knetworkmanager-4?
<kyrksaeterora> nevermind, I'm a dolt
<sniggz> hi
<sniggz> finally !!!!!!!!!
 * sniggz just got linux installed.
<kyrksaeterora> congrats!
<sniggz> im reading a hacking book, called maximum security.
<genii> Congrats
<kyrksaeterora> I did my first install monday last week
<sniggz> it says to install linux :)
<Reed_Solomon> its easier to hack things that have minimum security
<Reed_Solomon> just a tip
<sniggz> so how do i hack shit.
<kyrksaeterora> yeah
<baudthief> help... I tried to install the proprietary ATi driver from their website yesterday (I *NEEDED* CCC), but it bugged out my X config, and now my machine wont boot into kdm. I tried using dpkg-reconfigure, but it never asks me about display config(!?)
<sniggz> i want to fuck shit up.
<kyrksaeterora> ( sniggz ): what install of linux do you have
<genii> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kyrksaeterora> you want one with a lot of penetrative tools
<Reed_Solomon> snicker
<kyrksaeterora> hacking isn't like 1. Install linux 2. ??? 3. pro
<kyrksaeterora> it's like
<kyrksaeterora> 1. install linux, 2. learn a hell of a lot 3. use it a hell of a lot, 4. pro
<genii> More or less
<sniggz> i want to send a forged email to my high schools windoze admin, forged as the principal asking to fix her printer for sexual favors.
<genii> sniggz: We can't assist you with that here
<sniggz> damn
<kyrksaeterora> you need to learn how to connect to mail severs but good luck getting people here to help you
<cuznt> <kyrksaeterora> you want one with a lot of penetrative tools
<sniggz> gmail has an smtp server
<cuznt> heh you said  penetrative
<kyrksaeterora> hehe
<kyrksaeterora> penetrative tools
<sniggz> lets pretend i wanted to send a "nice" email.  but hide or "change" the from:
<kyrksaeterora> that's a fancy word for "penis"
<cuznt> !psag
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psag
<sniggz> is smtp the kind of server im looking for ?
<kyrksaeterora> sniggs: see above
<sniggz> net
<sniggz> neat
<kyrksaeterora> you need to get the right server, get a legit login, know commands and be pretty well versed in command line/ssh/whatever to do that
<sniggz> a combo of gmail freeload'n and tor == FUN FUN
<kyrksaeterora> for instance I can actually pull that off but I am not going to tell you how
<ign0ramus> sniggz: in other words, keep reading.
<kyrksaeterora> this channel is more "hay my OS ain't werkin'" and less "lets hack"
<sniggz> uhhh.... but the hacking book says people who run linux like to play quake 4 and fuck shit up on the computer.
<kyrksaeterora> you have so much to learn
<kyrksaeterora> go read more
<kyrksaeterora> you won't find help here
<kyrksaeterora> soz
<ign0ramus> sniggz: what friggin book are you 'reading'?
<stdin> ign0ramus: he can't respond
<stdin> so best to stop talking to them
<genii> sniggz: Please, this is your second warning on language
<ign0ramus> stdin: probably for the best ;)
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<stdin> !guidelines > sniggz
<ubottu> sniggz, please see my private message
<ign0ramus> i just feel like i'm missing out, because i run linux, and i don't play quake 4 or f*** s*** up... :(
<kyrksaeterora> haha
<kyrksaeterora> i don't play quake or mess stuff up either
<kyrksaeterora> yay stereotypes
<ign0ramus> :)
<kyrksaeterora> I wonder if the book also says we live in our parents' basements
<ign0ramus> heh
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: people still try to use the 'command line' argument against linux
<kyrksaeterora> lawl
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: i don't think they've tried a distro in the last 3 years (if ever)
<kyrksaeterora> I installed linux last week and with the exception of ndiswrapper for my crappy wireless card I would have needed no command line
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: broadcom?
<kyrksaeterora> airlink101
<kyrksaeterora> and even then I typed in like four lines I needed
<kyrksaeterora> so
<kyrksaeterora> most of the stuff I got from .deb files
<ign0ramus> aha... wonder if the new kernel will natively support it
<kyrksaeterora> what, intrepid supporting mrv8k cards?
<kyrksaeterora> i hope
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: yeah, it's not that difficult, but i'd really like to be able to give a Kubuntu CD to someone, and know that everything'll 'just work'
<kyrksaeterora> for sure. I've actually offered to install and update to kde4 for a bunch of my friends
<kyrksaeterora> shown them my laptop
<kyrksaeterora> and they were like "woah kde4 looks better than vista or osx and it's all free"
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: that's another thing... people don't give much credence to something that's free
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: "how good could it be? they're *giving* it away!"
<kyrksaeterora> yeah. I'll admit I'm a pretty adamant windows geek
<kyrksaeterora> but
<kyrksaeterora> I saw KDE4 on one of the school computers
<kyrksaeterora> and I was like
<kyrksaeterora> "want that"
<kyrksaeterora> I did a dual boot on my laptop and I haven't even booted to winxp yet
<kyrksaeterora> brb
<ign0ramus> kyrksaeterora: i have my gripes about it, but you have to admit Plasma is pretty visually stunning
<LjL> !enter | kyrksaeterora
<ubottu> kyrksaeterora: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ign0ramus> does anyone know how to stop ksystraycmd from docking apps?  I've read the man pages, but i didn't see anything specifically relating to *not* dock an app... In this case I am talking about Firefox
<cuznt> it is stunning
<cuznt> too bad it crashed in minites on my pc
<kyrksaeterora> if my laptop was better (it's four years old) it'd be better beause it lags a little bit but it is visually astonishing
<ign0ramus> cuznt: have you tried 4.1.2?
<cuznt> i tried 4.0
<ign0ramus> cuznt: *major* differences in stability
<dr_willis> The more i use kde4.. the more i find myself going back to gnome.. :(   perhaps in a few months after kde4 matures a bit.
<cuznt> im scared
<cuznt> heh
<ign0ramus> cuznt: still not 3.5.x stable, but much moreso than 4.0
<kyrksaeterora> yeah, I've had no issues with kde4.1.2
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: but you still have love for kde3.5.x, right? :)
<cuznt> ah did you both have plasma probs?
<kyrksaeterora> afk
<ign0ramus> cuznt: only once in a while, and only with certain plasmoids
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  testing out gnome on 8.10 at the moment.. i also got kde4 on 8.10 -  its better.. but still has issues on my laptop
<ign0ramus> cuznt: the basic ones that are enabled by default seem to be pretty bug-free
 * genii hands dr_willis a coffee
<dr_willis> in some ways i think plasma 'is' the problem..   but again.. i will give it a few months
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: maybe i'm getting old, but I like having my icons on the desktop that I can arrange... I don't like the Folder view plasmoid thing so much
<dr_willis> Ive noticed the gnome in 8.10 is going 'icon clear desktop' way also...
<dr_willis> I get sick at people that have 1000+ icons on their desktop. :)
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: i will only ever have two columns of icons, but I like having them
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: kde4 forces me to use a dock, which i still don't like that much
<dr_willis> In some ways i wish gnome and other wm;s had more of a 'dock' to keep icons in.
<dr_willis> i like mine to stay on the sided in 2 colums
<dr_willis> left side for places, right side for apps
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: i'm sure there are plenty of docks for gnome, right?
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  their idea of a 'dock' seems to be OS-X clones
<ign0ramus> ugh :/
<dr_willis> I just want my icons to stay at the sides.. like how the old windowmaker warf did.
<dr_willis> at least with kde4 stuff it lets me do that.
<ign0ramus> every new mockup i've seen just makes the OS look like Vista or OS X
<ign0ramus> hopefully they just stay 'mockups' ;)
<cuznt>  <dr_willis> I get sick at people that have 1000+ icons on their desktop. :)
<cuznt> exactly
<cuznt> a bit slow i am today
<ign0ramus> cuznt: Katapult is very underrated... I don't think a lot of people even know about it
<cuznt> i see it try to come up but i have never made it do anything more than flash
<ign0ramus> cuznt: once it's popped up, just begin typing the name of the app
<cuznt>  i make it pop up by space + alt?
<ign0ramus> yup
<ign0ramus> then type like 'kopete' or whatever, press enter, and there you go... no need for icons at all!
<cuznt>  wow
<cuznt> i am amazed
<cuznt> that rocks man
<dr_willis> vista has some similer apps you can get.. the vista 'menu' sort of works that way.. but not as well. :)
<cuznt> thanks
<ign0ramus> cuznt: it's actually useful!  It's easier to type than alt+f2, imho
<dr_willis> I agree Katapult is overlooked..
<dr_willis> theres some gnomish katapult also i recall
<dr_willis> called gnome-do
<ign0ramus> gnome-do, i think
<cuznt>  now i just need to learn to 1st spell and then type
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: do you know if there's an ubuntu repo specifically for kernels?
<dr_willis> There was a ppa kernel repo or 2 i think
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: launchpad?
<dr_willis> yea i think thats the same place..
<dr_willis> im not sure how they all interrelate
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: good call! https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive
<dr_willis> there may be more then 1
<ign0ramus> ^ that one is from Ubuntu Kernel Team Daily Build PPA... seems pretty legit
<cuznt> can i version upgrade to 4.1.2 with apt?
<ign0ramus> cuznt: yeah, hang on...
<ign0ramus> cuznt: see here --> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<cuznt> i can do it with synaptic too i guess
<ign0ramus> cuznt: yeah, but you have to have the right repos
<ign0ramus> cuznt: any frontend for APT will work
<cuznt> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<ign0ramus> sweet... downloading 2.6.27-5
<ign0ramus> whoa- when did kubuntu start reminding you that you need to reboot (after installing a kernel)?  I never saw that before...
<gui> what do you do for install beryl on my kurumin ng version 8.06 ???
<dr_willis> Thats been a feature for a while ign0ramus
<dr_willis> !compiz | gui
<ubottu> gui: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: i'm very observant, as you can see ;)
<dr_willis> beryl is dead. - iots now compiz-fusion
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: do i have to update grub, or will it automatically configure?
<gui> where is the KMenu?? plz
<ign0ramus> well, updated it anyway... brb.  wish me luck that the new kernel won't fry my eeprom
<cuznt> 4.1.2 being sucked into my hd as i type
<genii> Hm
<Guest15839>  hola
<genii> !es | Guest15839
<ubottu> Guest15839: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest15839> graxxxxx genni
 * genii sips
<belorix> hey guys, hwo do i install themes iver tried to but they dont seem tow ork
<belorix> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<szakulec> hi, what's the least I need to install in order to see the name of a japanese program?
<vassili> hi everyone!!!!!!!
 * cuznt check his everyone
<genii> Wow, so many exclamation points :)
<belorix> can somebody tell me how to install a theme im used to gnome new to kubuntu and i cant figure anything out
 * Alan_M gets hit by a flying !
<Alan_M> belorix: thats a good one, i wanna know how myself, i think you have to compile them somehow?
 * Alan_M saw that on one of the ubuntu help sites anyways...
<genii> belorix: The kde-look  url the bot gave has kde themes on it
<belorix> Alan_M i dont knwo tis confusing and them teh theme managers not even in teh menus so someone told me to use kcontol but idk how to install themes eother
<Alan_M> I lost all my themes except for 1
<Alan_M> so...im in serious dire need as well ;)
<belorix> genii, i know and i downloaded some themes, but they like wont work or liek install
<Alan_M> I downloaded some rose theme....
 * Alan_M cant figure it out...they didnt say how to install or anything
<Alan_M> belorix: you and i are in the exact same boat :(
<belorix> Alan_M this is why i stay with gnome
<belorix> Alan_M Aparently accorring to my gentoo budddy Kubuntu KDE is missing alot of stuff
 * Alan_M also is having issues with applications freezing in KDE....
<Alan_M> sigsev constantly
<belorix> Alan_M i guess were going to be stuck using google
<Alan_M> belorix: well, every distro has their own "tweaks" to the desktop environments and stuff...
<Alan_M> so...some places put stuff in...take it out....
<Alan_M> it just depends on what the distro is about and stuff...
<rodney_> run
<rodney_> exit
<Alan_M> the command is /quit or /part if you wish to leave....rodney_
<total> I delete folder "/home/total/desktop"... where i can change default desktop folder? (because all folder in my home folder are displayed on desktop :-( )
<genii> Hmm
<total> please, help me(
<genii> total: It can be changed in the file  ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<cuznt> !windowmaker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker
<genii> Best to just re-make that directory however
<Alan_M> !info windowmaker
<ubottu> Package windowmaker does not exist in hardy
<total> thanks, I will be test it.
 * genii ponders "I will be test it"
<werenerd> hey guys, gotta an odd question. It's nothing emergency or urgent, but it is a head scratcher. KNetworkManager shows no active devices. Yet here I am. How?
<werenerd> eth0 is obviously enabled
<genii> Possibly /etc/network/interfaces has an entry which pre-empts the network manager
<Goan> Hi. I am getting this error "The custom vm you have chosen is not a valid executable" when I open eclipse on my kubuntu machine. Anyone knows how to correct this error?
<werenerd> genii: hmm, I had not thought of that. I shall check that out.
<Omikane> Okay, I have been trying with google and #ubuntu both to setup my samba shares and I have failed at both. I'm not sure why I can't access my files from my windows computer.
<werenerd> dammit genii! Get back in here!!!
<werenerd> Omikane: tell me what you have done so far.
<total> How I can force Dolpnih save icon size in every folder?
<Omikane> wernerd I have setup the drives I want shared and created all of the rules for the share and mounted the drives but none of them are showing up on my windows computer. I recall last time I had the same problem and had to edit the smb.conf file to get everything right, but I do not recall what the changes were.
<cilkay> Omikane: Install SWAT (Samba Web Administration Toolkit). It's the best way to configure Samba.
<cilkay> Omikane: Windows is stupid about showing shares in Network Neighborhood so you might have to use a command prompt.
<werenerd> Omikane: did you make sure you are in the same workgroup? That was an error I had once
<cilkay> e.g. net view //server
<Omikane> wernerd when I go to the workgroup in windows it prompts me for login/password and I try to use my ubuntu login/pass only to have it prompt me over and over again.
<Goan> any one?
<Omikane> wernerd they are both WORKGROUP
<cilkay> Omikane: Try using smbpasswd
<werenerd> Goan: when are you getting that error?
<Omikane> cilkay as the login or pass?
<cilkay> neither
<Goan> werenerd, clicking on the link in program menu
<werenerd> Goan: what program is vm?
<cilkay> smbpasswd --help
<Goan> java virtual machine
<cuznt> so i upgraded to kde4.1 and i got a black screen
<cilkay> Omikane: I don't remember if SWAT enables one to manage passwords or not. That might be an option too.
<werenerd> Omikane: that sounds so damn familiar to me. I think I had the same problem a long time ago. I can't remember how I fixed it. have you read the SAMBA doc's? really that is the best way to learn it
<cilkay> Omikane: The issue is that there is no automatic link between POSIX and NT passwords.
<Omikane> cilkay well, the core issue is that I shouldn't require a pass/login.
<cilkay> Omikane: Read above.
<administrator> hi caan someone tell me the best way to open and extract a tgz file
<werenerd> Goan: shit, sorry son. no help there
<werenerd> administrator: ARK
<administrator> errors ...
<Omikane> cilkay how do i fix that?
<werenerd> administrator: right click and select EXTRACT
<administrator> read
<administrator> not valid
<cilkay> Omikane: Read above, please. I've given you the answer already, smbpasswd or maybe SWAT.
<\Kira> one of my games keep crashing and there is no sound, is there a file I can view with details of this?
<\Kira> or does it depend on the game?
<Omikane> cilkay i just tried SWAT and it's didn't fix it. what is the smbpasswd?
<werenerd> Omikane: you need to open the konsole and type " smbpasswd --help " is what cilkay
<werenerd> was saying
<administrator> keep getting error stating  child returned status 1
<Omikane> wernerd ah, okay. Is there a default samba password?
<cilkay> Omikane: SWAT does allow you to create users and manage their passwords. I just tried it.
<cilkay> Omikane: No.
<cilkay> It doesn't list users though, unfortunately.
<cilkay> The best way to deal with this is a bit complex though.
<administrator> any advice
<Omikane> cilkay, I know but I wasn't able to resolve my problem with it. I have only had to setup samba once and I don't recall how I did exactly but I do recall edited smb.conf
<werenerd> administrator: i am not familiar with that error.
<werenerd> are you shure the archive file is not corrupt?
<cilkay> Omikane: SWAT edits smb.conf for you. In fact, it's the canonical way to do it according to one of the Samba team I met at a conference a few years ago.
<administrator> positive iv downed it twice   on this bax ... and on a windows box
<jimmy51_home> hello, i'm running kubuntu 8.04.  a while back i added the kde4 packages to try it out, but it was pretty rough.  i've heard it's been updated but i don't see updates available in my package manager.  how can i make sure i have the latest kde4 to try out?
<administrator> transfered it across to this box ... same
<administrator> file works  i need to change a line in it ... but cant extract it todo so
<werenerd> administrator: that is damn odd. have you removed ark and reinstalled it?
<administrator> (firmware)
<administrator> for nas box
<Omikane> cilkay Last time I didn't a guy walked me through it and it only took 5min. sigh! It angers me because I know it's simple.
<administrator> nope havent dont that ...
<jimmy51_home> (my 8.04 install has kde3... i added the kde4 pacakges to mess around with, if that matters)
<administrator> fresh well two day old install
<cilkay> It is simple with SWAT. I recall spending lots of time on Samba years ago but since I started using SWAT, no more than a few minutes to set up Samba, tops.
<cilkay> You just have to be aware that POSIX accounts != NT accounts.
<werenerd> Omikane: I think this might help you: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/77956-samba-win-xp-asks-password.html
<cilkay> ... where I mean Windows accounts for NT accounts.
<trappist> my nvidia card failed, I replaced it with an ati, and when I rebooted video was fine but my atheros wifi card doesn't show up.  how can I load the madwifi drivers?
<cilkay> You probably had a public share, i.e. no auth required, which eliminated the need for user name and password.
<Omikane> cilkay how do I use SWAT after I install it? I did sudo swat and it just hung there.
<cilkay> http://localhost:901
<cilkay> The "W" part means "Web".
<Omikane> cilkay it's just giving me a page load error
<cilkay> Is it installed?
<cilkay> Do you have Samba running?
<cilkay> Omikane: As root, if you do "smbpasswd omikane", assuming omikane is your user name, you can enter a new password.
<cilkay> Then, as omikane, type: smbclient --list localhost
<cilkay> You can enter your password and see the shares.
<cilkay> If smbclient can't see the shares, neither can Windows.
<Omikane> cilkay yeah, swat is installed but I don't know if samba is running. I thought it was always running.
<kyrksaeterora> does anybody know if Intrepid has any major functional differences from Hardy that I could use to justify the upgrade with?
<cilkay> Omikane: Not necessarily. Type: /etc/init.d/samba start
<Omikane> cilkay http://pastebin.com/m4561b47d this is what I got when I put those in.
<cilkay> Omikane: You have to be root to start/stop daemons.
<Omikane> cilkay that's the sudo right?
<cilkay> Yes, you're getting elevated privileges for that particular command.
<Omikane> cilkay okay, I did that.
<cilkay> The first user that you create on K/Ubuntu by default can get root privileges.
<cilkay> Yes, I saw that.
<Omikane> cilkay so how I use SWAT again? lol
<cilkay> Omikane: Read what I wrote above very carefully, please. I didn't say smbclient omikane
<cilkay> cilkay> Then, as omikane, type: smbclient --list localhost
<cilkay> Doesn't your IRC client have scrollback?
<cilkay> <cilkay> http://localhost:901
<cilkay> Omikane: Forget that for a minute.
<Omikane> k
<cilkay> Try: smbclient --list localhost
<cilkay> You should be prompted for a password.
<Omikane> session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<cilkay> You entered your Linux password, right?
<Omikane> yes
<cilkay> As above: cilkay> Omikane: As root, if you do "smbpasswd omikane", assuming omikane is your user name, you can enter a new password.
<cilkay> So, put sudo in front of that command.
<Omikane> in front of this smbpasswd omikane?
<cilkay> yes
<cilkay> That's how you execute that as root.
<cilkay> Otherwise, it'll ask you for your current password, which we don't know.
<Omikane> http://pastebin.com/m472dcc56
<cilkay> Looks right to me.
<cilkay> You can browse shares on other Windows machines too.
<cilkay> Just do smbclient --help and it'll tell you how.
<cilkay> Now try connecting from Windows.
<Omikane> score
<Omikane> thanks
<cilkay> Now, if you want to create new shares, machine accounts, users, etc. http://localhost:901
<cilkay> You're welcome.
<cilkay> Samba has excellent documentation, which you can access when you go to that URL.
<cilkay> Omikane: There are much cleaner ways of doing away with this dichotomy between POSIX and Windows user accounts but they're more complicated.
<cilkay> Actually, there is one very simple way. Run a distro that's purpose-built for dropping into a Windows network, SME Server.
<cilkay> http://contribs.org
<cilkay> In 20 minutes, you'll have something that deals with all the messy and complicated details of managing POSIX and Windows accounts.
<cilkay> It uses OpenLDAP to do that.
<cilkay> You can certainly use OpenLDAP to do that on K/Ubuntu too. It's just more work for you to set it up.
<cilkay> I'll be doing that shortly.
 * cilkay wishes there were packages for Red Hat's FreeIPA on K/Ubuntu or Debian.
<SkEmO> how do i install windows in virtualbox?
<geek> SkEmO: add the windows cd/iso as the cd rom device... boot into it. install as per normal
<rogan_> is 8.10 still prety glichy?
<kyrksaeterora> does intrepid come standard with kde4.1.x or does it come with 3.5.x
<SkEmO> ok, thanks geek
<geek> SkEmO: other than hardware, and initial set up in most cases virtualisation isn't too different from a real system ;p
<SkEmO> yeah
<SkEmO> what scares me now is that
<SkEmO> i need to creat a partition to install windows
<SkEmO> does this afects my linux?
<geek> SkEmO: assuming you chose the defaults, its a partition in a disk *image* not an actual disk
<geek> so.. it wouldn't affect it at all
<SkEmO> ah
<SkEmO> kewl!
<SkEmO> so no worries then
<jackson> ##windows
<SkEmO> failure
<benzin`> I want to whois everybody here and see how many are in konversation
<benzin`> haha
<benzin`> but then again the only reason why I'm in mIRC is because the keyboard and mouse for my windoze machine are closer
<Goan> How can I use google talk on kubuntu?
<Goan> pidgin does not allow me to voice talk
<kyrksaeterora> I would say google search for a linux ver of google talk
<kyrksaeterora> or get skype
<kyrksaeterora> which you can get for linux
<kyrksaeterora> http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<kyrksaeterora> hi there root________
<_2> hey
<deftone> I need to reset my desktop back to original settings. Any help pleez
<root-away> deftone possably    rm -r ~/.kde
<root-away> use with caution.
<DarthFrog> You will lose all your mail if you do that!
<root-away> DarthFrog depends on the mail client and whether you have it fetch all to local cache
<kyrksaeterora> just rm -rf /
<kyrksaeterora> btw, don't do that
<kyrksaeterora> it deletes everything
<DarthFrog> Do not "rm -rf ~/.kde".  Instead, "mv ~/.kde ~/.kde.saved".
<kyrksaeterora> everything
<root-away> kyrksaeterora no.  that will delete what ever the user has permission to delete
<DarthFrog> kyrksaeterora: Funny man.  It wouldn't work.
<peer`> sudo rm -rf /?
<peer`> haha
<almostjesus> Hi guys
<stdin> do not post that here
<root-away> peer` no.
<DarthFrog> Cuz you'd need root priviliges to shoot yourself in the foot like that.
<peer`> su root then rm -rf I guess
<peer`> then
<peer`> well whatever
<DarthFrog> peer`: Yeah, go ahead.  I double-dog dare you. :-)
<kkathman> good job stdin
<peer`> what the hell
<stdin> I said "do not post that here", so don't
<peer`> oh
<peer`> missed that bit
<peer`> k
<deftone> Darth: i don't have any mail so i'm not worried..i barely set this kubuntu up last night so lets see if it works..l
<root-away> DarthFrog i have tested that command it only works until it rm's /lib/libc6*  leaves lots still on the system.
<almostjesus> I'm trying to hack the gibson using my linux mainframe. How can I surf files in 3D? What is the terminal command?
<deftone> Darth: also I noticed i havd a kde3 and kde4 folder...?
<DarthFrog> root-away: It leaves your system totally unusable.
<root-away> DarthFrog a completly broken system of course.
<peer`> deftone that just means you have both KDE3 and KDE4 environments
<DarthFrog> deftone: And guess which one is used for which version.
<root-away> i guess root.* (probably some underscores)   was naughty in here ?
<stdin> mass joins from the same IP
<stdin> well, same ISP acually
<stdin> *actually
<root-away> ah clones
<root-away> clones of clowns
<kuo> dddd
<root-away> f
<root-away> i can't believe this Krap.  debian etch install cd, the busybox build of "tar" doesn't support -c !    how worthless is that ?
<root-away> i'd go in there and complain about it but they won't allow root in there.
<root-away> -:- [#debian] Banned from channel
<DarkriftX> LOL
<root-away>    (:
<DarkriftX> busybox apps dont support a lot of stuff
<root-away> DarkriftX i know.  but -x and -c should be in any "tar"
<root-away> you may need to back something up.  or you may need to extract something.
<DarkriftX> i had to replace all busybox apps on my debian install i had
<root-away> well mounted an usb system on /mnt  (cause the box wont boot from usb)  did an export PATH=$PATH:/mnt/bin ;/mnt/bin/tar -czf blah blah   and it worked.
<root-away> don't force it,  just hit it with a bigger hammer until it decides to fit.
<root-away> needed the path modified because gzip is not even on the debian install cd
<deftone> o.k this is driving me crazy....how can i copy the a folder and it's entire contents to another directory
<Xavura> I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Xavura> 'cause I use gnome, but that's not the one I saw pictures of
<Xavura> so which one am I looking for? I think it's the latest
<Xavura> the package name
<root-away> deftone mv blah newname
<root-away> deftone or if you want a copy   cp -a
<root-away> deftone if you want it on another computer scp -r host1:path host2:path   (works locally as well)     there is also rsync.
<deftone> what does the -a designate?
<root-away> deftone man cp
<root-away> i'll give you the switch.  but if you want info use the manual
<pio_> ciao
<root-away> interesting, M$ scandisk wants to mark an entire platter as bad.    i guess i'll have to cat a zero to it.
<rahul> hi
<rahul> m unable to configure webcam in my ubuntu 8.04
<rahul> sorry on kubuntu
<rahul> any help
<rahul> help
<rahul> help
<root-away> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rahul> thnks let me explore
<JackWinter> hi i have a problem with all my kde windows being resized and having the menubar placed off screen when exiting a wine/opengl game.  i can see my wallpaper tiled, so it's probably a problem with resolution.  is there a way that i can lock the kde desktop to a certain resolution?
<JackWinter> quickly tiled
<Omoikane_> I'm trying to ssh into a computer of mine and I keep getting this error Host key verification failed how do I clear the keys?
<geek> Omoikane_: the error message tells you what file to edit- erase the line it mentions or the whole file
<cbrodehl> hallo
<cbrodehl> ist jemand hier
<cbrodehl> wie funktioniert das?
<heiner> what?
<cbrodehl> how does it goes here?
<cbrodehl> can i write and you can read?
<cbrodehl> i'm first here
<jussi01> cbrodehl: yes, we can see you, but please use english
<cbrodehl> ok i'm using english now
<jussi01> cbrodehl: if you like you can join a german channel by typing
<jussi01>  /join #kubuntu-de
<cbrodehl> wow thanks thats very nice!
<cbrodehl> can I aks you some questions?
<cbrodehl> or isn't it the right place?
<heiner> Don't ask to ask! First rule! :D
<cbrodehl> ok ;-)
<cbrodehl> thanks
<heiner> Just ask, cbrodehl.
<cbrodehl> ok
<cbrodehl> i have a webcam
<cbrodehl> lsusb: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0c45:613b Microdia
<cbrodehl> in ekiga i gets a picture
<basse> hi, is anyone here using kubuntu 8.10 (beta) ?
<heiner> basse: kubuntu+1
<cbrodehl> but in skype i only gets a green picture
<heiner> sorry, basse:
<cbrodehl> realy green not a video what is green but a realy green
<heiner> ubuntu+1!
<cbrodehl> sorry i am using 7.10 basse
<cbrodehl> camorama tells me: could not connect to video device /dev/video=
<cbrodehl> it's important for me to skype, because an buisnesspartner whants to skype with me...
<basse> oki, i just read up on the site that it will feature kde4 as main desktop.. i was wondering if kde3 is dropped all together, or is it possible to still run that on the side..
<cbrodehl> please help me!
<favro> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cbrodehl> ok thanks. but in ekiga i gets a picture! so the driver is ok, isn't it?
<basse> cbrodehl: and skype version?
<cbrodehl> just a moment
<cbrodehl> 2.0.0.68
<cbrodehl> do i need a newer version?
<basse> cbrodehl: no i dont think so, should be ok..
<basse> cbrodehl: do you see any test picture?
<basse> and what graphics card?
<cbrodehl> no this is the problem. i only see a green screen. my graphics card is a nvidia 420 go
<basse> videooverlay is on?
<cbrodehl> where i could test?
<basse> cbrodehl: hmm, try doing "xvinfo"  and what does it say on top lines?
<cbrodehl> can i post it anywhere?
<basse> cbrodehl: http://pastebin.com/   there for example
<heiner> :)
<basse> but basicly i was just wondering if this is the same thing that i had once with my sons computer.. it was because of video overlay wasn't turned on. and also camera worked, but skype didn't.. so..
<cbrodehl> http://pastebin.com/m787e34d9
<basse> cbrodehl: hmm, video texture and video blitter is there..
<basse> cbrodehl: i am not familiar with the nvidia 420go..  but i suggest, you check your xorg configuration and see if you find any settings for overlays. thats the only thing i can think of.
<cbrodehl> ok thanks i look up in the internet vor viedo overlay
<crosipt> kurwa
<cbrodehl> i am be back iin two minutes, just start the xserver
<tindor> hi guys, I'm using kubuntu 8.10 and noticed that the taskbar is never resized when it should be. It's always just one row. I search and found that this has been fixed in kde 4.0.2, but it's still there
<cbrodehl> i am back but in skype ther is no video... only green. in ekiga there is a screen
<cbrodehl> hello?
<cbrodehl> is someone here or have i a bad internet connection?
<bjarne> someone is watching...
<cbrodehl> oh super...
<cbrodehl> any ideas to the webcam?
<cbrodehl> Hallo
<cbrodehl> can anyone help me with my webcam
<cbrodehl> hello
<cbrodehl> nobody here?
<geek> cbrodehl: no idea about webcams.
<cbrodehl> oh
<cbrodehl> ok
<cbrodehl> thanks
<lubiana> can someone help me with modeswitching my t-mobile web n walk usb stick?
<DreadKnight> what do i need for bluetooth in kde4?
<lubiana> looks, like this is just an idle channel^^
<DreadKnight> yeah
<lubiana> maybe i can help you
<lubiana> you have an bluethooth device and want to getit running?
<Riddell> DreadKnight: bluetooth doesn't work in intrepid
<DreadKnight> Riddell: thanks...
<cody> Does anyone know if I can setup my keyboard to easily type French special characters? I don't want to change the format of my keyboard, but it would be nice, like in os x, if I could use ALT+e e to make the character é
<jussi01> cody: do you ne have an altgr key?
<cody> No.
<jussi01> also, é can be made easily with pressing ? once then e
<cody> ?e
<jussi01> or does you keyboard not have ? ?
<cody> it is a u.s. keyboard.
<cody> it does have ?
<jussi01> hrm, I have finnish...
<jussi01> no, I typed in the little accent above the e
<jussi01> you see it as ? for some reason
<cody> yeah...
<cody> I'm not sure why
<jussi01> do you have a key with the accent by itself?
<cody> This is getting really irritating for me because I live in France and I have to write french documents all the time and it is a pain in the butt to have insert special characters all the time.
<cody> No, I only have this direcitno `
<cody> *direction
<jussi01> hrm, I have that on the same key, but with shift...
<cody> the shift for me produces ~
<jussi01> cody: not sure then, sorry, kind of hard when I dont have a us keyboard
<cody> ;-)
<cody> Thanks anyway.
<||arifaX> Hi, was ist der Unterschied zwischen "B43" und "STA" Wireless Drivern?? Hab seit heute die Option STA im Hardware-Treiber Manager!
<geek> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<||arifaX> I recently upgrade my kernel to latest version "2.6.24-21-generic" now I got the offer to use STA driver instead of B32 for my wirless but activating ([x]) on the STA does nothing. So what can I do, is there already a tutorial out there how to enable/use STA driver for Broadcom Wireless?
<DarkTan> I have a Kubuntu install that keep freezing at 33% with the caps lock and scroll lock light flashing, does that mean anything?
<cristian> hi
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<Dragonath> why doesn't my ati radeon 9600 pro give any signal through the dvi port?
<Dragonath> is this something that might have something to do with linux?
<Phopsy> Hey, I lost all ALSA sound and seem to be unable to get it back. Could someone offer some support please?
<cuznt> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Phopsy> cuznt - thanks, but I'm running 8.04 and aren't seeing Sound System in System Settings. The Sound "tab" doesn't have an "Enable the sound system" option. Thanks.
<Phopsy> Actually, I think the problem may be xine related. I get sound in programs made specifically for KDE4 - including system sounds. However, try wine, Amarok, VLC, MPlayer etc and there's no sound whatsoever
<cyberdragon> my adebt stops while instaling the upgrades , what is that ?
<Freku> maybe you can click on more details ?
<cyberdragon> me
<Freku> yep
<cyberdragon> it's stck on 54 %
<cyberdragon> stuck *
<Freku> and click on details ?
<Freku> maybe a question waiting
<cyberdragon> there is no details
<Phopsy> Actually, I think the problem may be xine related. I get sound in programs made specifically for KDE4 - including system sounds. However, try wine, Amarok, VLC, MPlayer etc and there's no sound whatsoever
<Dragonath> my alt gr button doesn't work :(
<Dragonath> and it's not the keyboard's fault
<lost_in> hello everyone!
<Phopsy> Does anyone know why I'm getting sound only for KDE4 programs?
<lost_in> Does anyone try to install Icecast + Liquidsoap?
<fyl0n> any know why virtualbox 2.02 won't run any OS after a kernel upgrade?
<lost_in> fyl0n, try to reinstall virtualbox
<fyl0n> lost_in: I will :)
<lost_in> fyl0n, it might help
<lost_in> fyl0n, but i'm not sure for 100%
<mixed1234> i can no longer shutdown my machine from within gnome, i think this is related to compiz, anybody has a work around to this?
<genii> mixed1234: Ask perhaps in #ubuntu this channel is for the kde desktop :)
<Phopsy> Is there any reason why I'm getting sound only for KDE4 programs? Anything like Amarok, Wine, VLC or MPlayer refuses to give me sound.
<genii> Maybe some pulseaudio vs alsa thing
<Phopsy> genii - how might I check that?
<genii> Phopsy: No idea. Debugging audio issues is not my area of expertise
<Phopsy> genii: Okay, thanks :)
<genii> Phopsy: Have you tried one of the audio irc channels?
<genii> Both #pulseaudio and #alsa are on this freenode system
<Phopsy> Thanks - tried ALSA and know trying pulse
<fyl0n> lost_in: well no luck here
<fyl0n> some kind of driver isn't compatible with the current one.
<fyl0n> if I load the .21 kernel my soundcard is also gone.
<fyl0n> I'm going back to .19
<zer0o> same to me fyl0n
<zer0o> u have to reinstall the drivers at every kernel upgrade
<fyl0n> .19 starts virtualbox perfect :)
<fyl0n> zer0o which driver?
<zer0o> all your drivers
<fyl0n> ah oke
<fyl0n> yes I know that
<fyl0n> but
<zer0o> video card, sound card, wireless internet if u have
<zer0o> everything
<fyl0n> I don't know the exact problem with vb icw .21 kernel
<zer0o> the exact problem? what du mean?
<lost_in> Have enyone tryed to install Icecast+Liquidsoap?
<fyl0n> zer0o: nm I've got no time left today for this prob
<fyl0n> tomorrow I will get back on it :)
<fyl0n> Thanx for the help anyways! :)
<zer0o> np
<biagio> salve
<biagio> c'è nessuno ?
<danielmichel> hi all
<danielmichel> im new to linux and kubuntu
<genii> !it | biagio
<ubottu> biagio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<danielmichel> when i click on my ntfs drives in dolphin nothing happens
<danielmichel> can anyone help me?
<danielmichel> ?
<kyrksaeterora> this is interesting
<kyrksaeterora> text based irc client
<marie> hi
<danielmichel> when i click on my ntfs drives in dolphin nothing happens
<danielmichel> can anyone help?
<SlimeyPete> the first thing to do is to use Windows chkdsk to scan them for errors. The NTFS driver is very picky about duff filesystems.
<danielmichel> its ironic cause i just woke up and i have dskchk done while i was asleep
<danielmichel> so thats done
<SlimeyPete> ah.
<danielmichel> and i cleanly shut down windows  too
<danielmichel> this is a fresh install o fkubuntu
<geek> danielmichel: try mounting it manually
<geek> i mean over command line
<danielmichel> k
<dwidmann> danielmichel: if it fails to mount when you do it manually, run ntfsfix on the partition
<danielmichel> how do i run ntfsfix?
<geek> danielmichel: any error message when you try to mount it/
<geek> ?
<dwidmann> danielmichel: ntfsfix /dev/something
<danielmichel> im so sorry guys my kid is crying
<danielmichel> ill brb
<paj> salut tout le monde !
<paj> je suis nouveau sur kubuntu et un pote m'a conseiller ce forum pour crier à l'aide en cas de soucis
<genii> paj: Anglais ici svp
<DarthFrog> !fr | paj
<ubottu> paj: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<zer0o> hi guys im trying to make an app work with wine but it doesn't, any tip?
<genii> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<zer0o> thans
<zer0o> i was trying to get into #wine but a bot kicked me out with "invite only" message
<genii> zer0o: You might need your name registered on freenode to get into some channels
<zer0o> ah ok thx
<gokhan_> seLam
<mixed1234> anyone knows how to fix the package manager?  I am unable to update and install softwar
<gokhan_> hi
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: What happens when you try?
<t2> hi, i just noticed something called AdeptManger... are we meant to use this instead of synaptic ?   Is it better ?
<genii> Does it tell you to insert cdrom or some other thing happens?
<mixed1234> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DarthFrog> t2: Adept is the KDE version.  Synaptic is the GNOME version.  Use whichever you prefer.
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, http://paste.ubuntu.com/60582/
<t2> DarthFrog: thanks,  i'll try Adept out for a while then
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: try "sudo apt-get -f install" and see what happens.
<genii> mixed1234: Did you do first yet     sudo apt-get update               to refresh the lists of packages?
<DarthFrog> Yeah, that first. :-)
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, tried that already, same thing
<mixed1234> genii, same thing when I try to update:  " anyone knows how to fix the package manager?  I am unable to update and install software"
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, apparently the package manager is broken, it's a dependency issue
<mixed1234> it could be a corrupt file but I'm not familiar trouble shooting the package manager
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: Have you tried deleting the contents of /var/lib/apt/lists?
<DarthFrog> Or at least that specific file?
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, is it safe to delete everything under "/var/lib/apt/lists"???
<DarthFrog> First try deleting the specific file that seems corrupt.
<DarthFrog> And then run an update.
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, I was able to execute a check, let me try an update
 * genii hands out another round of coffees
 * DarthFrog thanks genii, I need one.
<DarthFrog> :-)
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, youre a genius!!!  It worked!!!
 * cuznt gets out the iv unit and takes the coffee direct
<genii> DarthFrog: Anytime
<cuznt> danks
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: np
<genii> cuznt: Hehe, diehard
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, thank you master!  do you know of any resources where I can research more about the package manager?
<genii> The manpages of dpkg are fairly informative
<mixed1234> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<mixed1234> genii, you mean like "man dpkg"??? I find it difficult to use those because I like to see examples along with pictures and a cookie
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: apt is a frontend to dpkg.  dpkg is the actual package manager.
<genii> mixed1234: Well, online you might find articles on how dkpg, apt, and the Debian packaging system work, with more pictures
<mixed1234> genii, thanks, i will search for thoe resources
<DarthFrog> Pictures of a command line? :-)
<genii> DarthFrog: Probably advertisements
<DarthFrog> For rpm, no doubt. :-)
<emilsedgh> mixed1234: then use in konquerror type man:dpkg :D
<t2> hi, i'm a bit confused trying to follow ubuntuguide.com... they say they have a server kernel and thus have a different installation method for the proprietary Nvidia drivers... in adept manager on my machine it shows "nvidia-new-kernel-source"... is this the graphic driver ?  why is it called kernel... my previous distro just called it NvidiaOfficialDrivers  ..
<DarthFrog> t2: Just use jockey-kde and don't worry about it.
<genii> t2: Some NVidia cards require the driver installed, but additionally a kernel which understands the driver
<Chaz6> Hi there, I am trying to install the build deps for phonon (apt-get build-dep libphonon4), but I get "E: Unable to find a source package for phonon"
<mixed1234> anybody knows how to disable kdm and enable gdm?  After installing KDE and compiz I have been unable to log out from gnome using a GUI
<Chaz6> phonon is a meta-package; any ideas what i need to do?
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: You might want to consider /etc/X11/default-display-manager.
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, ok so just point that to gdm??? where is gdm though??
<genii> AFK a while
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: Type "which gdm".
<mixed1234> it's in sbin, thanks
<mixed1234> DarthFrog, its pointing to gdm, now how do I test it?? reboot the machine?
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: No.
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: You need to do two things.
<DarthFrog> 1st: type: "init 1".  That'll kill X and put you back to a black screen, with a login prompt.
<mixed1234> ok and then
<DarthFrog> login and type "sudo init 2".  The first command needs to be sudo, too.  That sequence will change runlevels to runlevel 1, then back to runlevel 2.
<DarthFrog> Save your work before switching runlevels.
<mixed1234> DarthFrog,  ok what is the next step?
<DarthFrog> 2nd step is the "init 2" command above.
<mixed1234> oh? and that's it? "init 2" will bring me back to gui mode?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<mixed1234> excellent!  I will try that right now, thank you! brb
<khaije1> anyone here using mozilla's weave? j/w
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I've a problem :)
<RurouniJones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<RurouniJones> Fire away
<Neremor> I bought a new pci sound card today, and new boxes (5:1) too.
<Neremor> the soundcard is made by "Trust".
<Neremor> I can change the sound card in the system setting to the new one, but I don't hear sound after I do so...
<Neremor> even after a restart of the system I don't have any sound...
<Neremor> any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<Neremor> oh, and I'm still using kde 3.5.10
<Neremor> and kubuntu 8.04
<DexterF> hi
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cuznt> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<eagles0513875> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<vonkleist> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrunagi_> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<mrunagi_> can u run xfce in parrallel with gnome or kde?
<birnisson> hi, what do I do with a dmg file? I downloaded a snapshot of the arora browser
<Chaz6> birnisson: dmg files are for mac osx
<Chaz6> You need to grab the rpm file
<Neremor> hm, that helped nothing
<Chaz6> oh wait, the deb not the rpm
<birnisson> Chaz6: I see. Well there's no linux version of what I want then I think. I'll just wait :)
<Chaz6> birnisson: http://arora.googlecode.com/files/arora_0.4-0sikon1_i386.deb
<Chaz6> That's what you need
<birnisson> Chaz6: yeah but I suppose that's with qt 4.4, I wanted to test it out with 4.5. maybe I can compile it, I'll ask in #arora . Thanks for the help though
<Chaz6> birnisson: well i'm one of the arora developers so i can help here if you like :)
<Chaz6> If you want to use a qt/webkit snapshot you will need to compile your own version
<osvaldo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<birnisson> hehe great :D ok, so I just need to get the latest qt snapshot and arora as in the beginner's guide and I'll get arora+qt4.5, is that right?
<Chaz6> birnisson: yep, it should be pretty straight forward :)
<Chaz6> I am working on providing an arora build with the newest qt/webkit, but there are a few changes that need to be made first before it can be built statically
<birnisson> sounds good, thanks again. I tested the version with 4.4 by the way, great stuff :)
<Chaz6> it results in a rather large binary (~25M)
<Chaz6> No worries, if you need more help, just ask in #arora :)
<yves_> hello, which packages do I need to get spellchecking working? I use intrepid
<Neremor> hm my card is recognized and installed, but it is still not the primary card. now it looks like I have four installed cards, and the first in every list and the one that is displayed by alsamixer as default is my onboard card...
<Neremor> how can I change from the onboard to the pci card?
<eagles0513875> there is seriously a bug with opera
<mixed1234> DarthFrog,  gdm is now restored as default on my distro and I am able to shutdown my machine using a GUI, thank you master!!!!
<DarthFrog> mixed1234: You're welcome. :-)
<Pici> Neremor: Ise a combination of 'asoundconf list' and 'sudo asoundconf set-default-card CARDNAME' to set your default sound card.
<Neremor> thanks!
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I have been looking for a while now, but I can't find where the icons are.
<x_link> I want to change the K-menu icon.
<x_link> Can somebody help me out a bit?
<x_link> I would really appreciate it alot.
<keyzek> hi i have problem for vi i want move one line up or down how can i make this ?
<Chaz6> Anyone any ideas about how to install the build dependancies for libphonon4?
<Pici> Chaz6: sudo apt-get build-dep libphonon4   will download and install them
<Chaz6> Pici, but the problem is this: "E: Unable to find a source package for phonon"
<Chaz6> phonon is a metapackage
<Chaz6> Could someone please report it as a bug in 8.10 since i do not wish to create an account to have to do so.
<StrixV> Adept Manager problem: Okay, so I've custom compiled a couple things (like vpnc with openssl enabled). Adept keeps "updating" my shit and replacing them with versions that don't work, then I have to recompile again. How the hell can I get it to stop?
<Pici> Chaz6: 1) Intrepid issues should be brought to #ubuntu+1, 2) what Arch?
<stdin> !pinning | StrixV
<ubottu> StrixV: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<StrixV> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<StrixV> er... stdin, thanks
<stdin> StrixV: there's is also a package called "checkinstall" that will let you create a .deb for whatever you compile, then you can give it a higher version and the package manager will see it
<eagles0513875> any opera experts in here
<RurouniJones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Goan> Hi. Is there any utility in kubuntu that I can use to save files as pdf files?
<RurouniJones> what kind of files?
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: ty for the reminder not really myself today
<deftone> doesn't Kate do that?
<RurouniJones> We all slip up, IO got mauled once in #git for asking to ask.
<eagles0513875> i was having an issue the other day with opera not loading any webpg due to having ipv6 enabled. it is now blacklisted. but when trying to  to load multiple tabs on opera the bages give me an error.
<stdin> you can "print" to PDF
<eagles0513875> i already asked in opera channel bout my first problem they told me to disable ipv6
<eagles0513875> which is done
<Colonel_Panic> Which Live CD should I get? I have an Intel Core2Duo
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: 32 or 64
<Colonel_Panic> it's a dual-core 64-bit processor
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: i have quad intel and im on 64bit
<Colonel_Panic> do I need the AMD version?
<webas> hello..how to disable that stuff..then you put your mouse on the bottom line on any program..the bigger little crap appears with title ( example, firefox or all other programs titles ) kde4
<stdin> Colonel_Panic: you can use either the 386 or amd64 version
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: only reason is i have 8gb of ram and 32bit only recognizes up to 4gb of ram anything more u need 64bit
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<Colonel_Panic> 64 it is
<Colonel_Panic> woot!
<eagles0513875> !language | webas
<ubottu> webas: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: how muych ram u got
<Colonel_Panic> 4 GB
<Chaz6> Pici: 1) Okay, I had no idea. As far as I am aware, this was the proper place for kubuntu support (as in the channel topic)
<Chaz6> Pici: 2) linux-g++-64
<webas> language language, im not insulting anything, nor i can find the right word to express how to name that..em..stuff
<Colonel_Panic> with all this power, I could be running Vista
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: even with lless then 4gb u can still go 64
<Colonel_Panic> (that's a joke)
<eagles0513875> webas: u said crap
<RurouniJones> !kde4 | webas
<ubottu> webas: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Colonel_Panic> CRAP!
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: O_o
<Colonel_Panic> is CRAP a swear word now?
<webas> crap is cute word.. :>
<eagles0513875> Colonel_Panic: u registered bro
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> this is ot now lol
<webas> i dont use 4.1.2..beta only 4.0 stable version :(
<RurouniJones> Unless you have more than 4Gigs of RAM there isn't much point going to 64bit linux
<RurouniJones> webas: Try kde4 channel anyway. They the experts
<dwidmann> RurouniJones: not necessarily true
<osvaldo> Hola a todos!
<RurouniJones> Ok, clarification: For a desktop user blah blah blah
<RurouniJones> Because you will get more headaches than is worth it
<el-gokulo> right :)
<dwidmann> RurouniJones: that's funny, what headaches did you have in mind?
<el-gokulo> flash
<dwidmann> works fine.
<RurouniJones> Everything related to flash and firefox
<RurouniJones> If you don't mid faffing around installing 32bit firefox etc etc
<dwidmann> RurouniJones: you apparently formed this opinion a long time ago?
<RurouniJones> I have never read anything that has changed it.
<el-gokulo> me neither
<RurouniJones> Unless Adobe have released a 64bit flash blob for linux recently
<dwidmann> nspluginwrapper
<RurouniJones> From what I have heard that is even more faffing around that 32 bit firefox.
<RurouniJones> And I would hesitate to recommend it ot a normal user
<el-gokulo> he will try it out. will see flash wont work out of the box. there the headaches can start if he isnt experienced
<dwidmann> RurouniJones: actually, it's pretty much an auto-setup. Installing the "flashplugin-nonfree" installs that also and voila.
<dwidmann> **package
<webaska> how to disable kde4 stuff.. because my pc started to freeze very often :(
<dwidmann> webaska: which version of kde4?
<RurouniJones> I was thinking of stability, I have read that it isn't the greatest. Of course that is a very opinion based metric.
<RurouniJones> But anyway.
<dwidmann> RurouniJones: A long time ago it wasn't too stable ... seems more or less fine nowadays.
<webaska> kde4.0 stable.. it freezes then my mouse is over any program..and some crap appears..i mean stuff..em..in that stuff only bigger icon and title is written.. and its very annoying because i must restart my pc then :D
<dwidmann> RurouniJones: flash 10 seems to be a lot more stable than 9 though.
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: does 9 work or 10 flash wise
<el-gokulo> well flash under linux is really awfull. 32bit or 64bit. its just slow
<webaska> and then my mouse is over that bottom line i cant even print screen to show that stuff
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: 10 definitely works better.
<el-gokulo> webaska, on the login choose kde3
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: 9 doesnt even work at least with ff
<eagles0513875> it works with opera but rather choppily
<webaska> gokulo..its possible? :) okay i will try next time..and the video drivers will be okay? the same?
<el-gokulo> should be the same. since xorg loads the video driver and not kde3/4
<deftone> how do i install new wallpaper that's not through adept?
<webaska> wallpaper? :)
<dwidmann> deftone: put it in /usr/share/wallpapers
<deftone> thanks
<Chaz6> I assume it is a bug, unless that is the expected behavior, but it still doesn't solve the problem
<niklauz> anyone know how I can change firefox's temp folder setting?
<niklauz> from /tmp to something like ~/.kde/tmp
<heiner> about:config
<heiner> :D
<niklauz> k thx heiner
<niklauz> heiner: i haven't been able to find the setting, do you know what i should be looking at in particular?
<heiner> niklauz: Wait. I take a lil look
<niklauz> ty :)
<heiner> Sorry niklauz, i gave you a wrong hint :(.
<heiner> Can't find it too ... .
<heiner> Hm...
<niklauz> o ok, im surprised my google didn't turn up anything, i would think it'sa common request
<niklauz> i'll check the faq for ff3 next
<RurouniJones> about:config in firefox?
<heiner> Let us now any news.
<deftone> wow....kubuntu is using just as much ram as Vista ....
<deftone> I have a dual boot system with Vista and Kubuntu. 3GB of RAM...what is the recommended swap size with Kubuntu on a 25GB partition?
<heiner> 2x RAM i would do.
<deftone> 6GB ?
<heiner> lol deftone...that's an A+! You solved: 2 * 3 = X ... :D
<deftone> lol
<deftone> hey just seems like a lot
<Chaz6> I wouldn't bother with 2* ram over 2GB
<deftone> here's the real question...how do i edit swap size?
<deftone> that's what i was thinking Chaz6
<heiner> Not over 2 GB?
<deftone> i can't imagine ever going over 3GB on anything
<Chaz6> Certainly not, even 512MB would be sufficient
<deftone> well that's not true Chaz6. Kubuntu on startup is using over 800mb! I thought linux was lighter on resources...at that rate it's just as much as my vista.
<Chaz6> deftone: you misunderstand. I mean 512MB swap for 2GB RAM
<Chaz6> You certainly do not need 6GB
<deftone> oh!
<eagles0513875> deftone: how much ram do u have
<eagles0513875> i have 8gb but this is more of a server for me and it will need the ram for the amount of stuff ill be hosting
<eagles0513875> deftone: compared to vista and xp kubuntu in my eyes is still lighter
<heiner_> Depends on KDE Version I think... .
<eagles0513875> heiner_: im in love with 4.1.2
<eagles0513875> granted it takes some getting used to
<eagles0513875> the lay out though of it has been around
<heiner_> I just removed 4.1.2 :)
<xray7224> i need help with my wireless, i connect and a few seconds later it seems to drop out but without network manager app saying so just i carnt ping and such like.
<eagles0513875> open suse turned their version of 3.5 to the layout of kde 4 so they have had the lay out for quite some time
<xray7224> hmm maybe i should ask ing ubuntu+1 or kubuntu+1 if there is one
<heiner_> For me it's too futuristic.
<heiner_> xray7224: There is one :)
<deftone> I have 3GB
<eagles0513875> heiner_: too macish for me lol
<heiner_> :D
<eagles0513875> heiner_: lov it none the less
<xray7224> thanks :)
<eagles0513875> deftone: u planning on upgrading ram or something
<deftone> I can't...i can't go past 4Gb on this system so it's kinda pointless
<eagles0513875> deftone: fyi if u build a system that has more then 4gb of ram u have to go 64bit
<deftone> oh definitly. I would love to do try 64bit.
<eagles0513875> deftone: with ur current rig u can still use 64bit
<Chaz6> eagles0513875: that is not true; a 32bit os can access memory above 4GB
<eagles0513875> Chaz6: WRONBG
<eagles0513875> wrong
<eagles0513875> 64 bit can
<eagles0513875> 64bit can i think handel up to 128gb of ram
<eagles0513875> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole for more information.
<eagles0513875> let me google it
<Pici> The -server kernel has PAE enabled and thus can access 4gb of ram.  It does not, however, have support for some restricted modules, such as some video card drivers.
<deftone> if you're hardware supports 64bit that is
<eagles0513875> Pici: isnt the max amnt of ram for 32bit os 4gb and anything more u need 64bit
<eagles0513875> deftone: mine does im on hardy 64bit right now
<stdin> eagles0513875: 64bit can handle 2**64 addresses
<eagles0513875> which is 256 right stdin
<Pici> eagles0513875: Unless the kernel you are running supports PAE (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension) which allows it to see more than 4gb of ram.
<stdin> so ~17 billion gigabytes
<deftone> my hardware only supports 64bit vista drivers at the moment so it's kinda pointless for me
<SlimeyPete> eagles0513875: erm, he's right actually - there are ways to extend the limit above 4GB, but any single process can only occupy a maximum of 4GB of address-space (IIRC)
<eagles0513875> well im on hardy 64bit and it seems like its noticing all 8gb of ram that i have
<stdin> eagles0513875: it's 16 exabytes anyway
<eagles0513875> wow
<eagles0513875> didnt know that stdin
<eagles0513875> im sry if im taking this channel off topic
<eagles0513875> Pici: does 64bit version come with pae support already
<SlimeyPete> you don't need PAE with 64-bit
<RurouniJones> you don't need PAE with a 64 bit system.
<SlimeyPete> you only need PAE to extend the reach of a 32-bit system
<Pici> What they said
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhh gotcha
<RurouniJones> PAE is a hack to get 32bit systems over 4 GB
<RurouniJones> ok, hack is a bit unfair, but it isn't...well
<Chaz6> eagles0513875: so you see, you /can/ use memory above 4GB with a 32bit OS :o)
<RurouniJones> Just not a single process
<eagles0513875> Chaz6: my apologies
<Chaz6> Exactly :)
<Chaz6> No worries
<eagles0513875> but why go through that headache when all newer hardware has 64bit and 32 bit compatibility
<eagles0513875> y not make ur life easier and upgrade to 64bit
<eagles0513875> granted not everyone might have a machien thats both 32 64
<deftone> hmm does anyone think I would see a difference with 3GB of RAM using 64bit Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> deftone: i think you would
<eagles0513875> your doubling the amount of data thats being processed
<deftone> o.k eagles...now you got me curious..lol
<deftone> i think i'm gonna try it now...lol
<eagles0513875> deftone: want me to pull out what i have been learning in my intro to computing and the internet
<deftone> what could it hurt...i'm learning linux so the current install is brand new
<eagles0513875> deftone: it wont hurt anything
<eagles0513875> i have my old laptop which is 3 yrs old wiht an athlon 64 and 1.25gb of ram and compared to windows its quite fast
<deftone> o.k i'm gonna download it right now as we speak...
<eagles0513875> deftone: your nic registered
<deftone> not sure...how can i see if it is?
<eagles0513875> !register | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<deftone> oh ya on here it is
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: deftone: most processes won't see that much of an advantage and will actually run at about the same speed. Heavy number crunching, rendering, encoding and apps of that sort will see a nice boost though ...
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: even on a 2 ghz laptop compared to windows i have noticed a huge difference
<gladtr_> Hi all
<dwidmann> eagles0513875: hmm, I've been running 64-bit for years ... guess my systems have been too good for me to notice much of a difference outside the aforementioned :\
<djdarkman> hello, I accidently made my kopete menu bar dissapear, how can I bring it back?
<nickkefi> test
<gladtr_> tell me please konversation client IRC have scripting
<deftone> are u guys on the beta?
<jussi01> djdarkman: ctrl+m iirc
<eagles0513875> dwidmann: im on quad 64bit with duel channel memory by thetime this thing is shutting down its coming back up and beofre i know it its at login screen
<jussi01> deftone: likely not - try #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> deftone: i have beta on a virtual machine
<eagles0513875> deftone: im on hardy
<stdin> excuse me while I burp...
<stdin> thanks ;)
<jussi01> :)
<eagles0513875> stdin: o_o
<djdarkman> thanks a lot jussi01
<mattik> Hello, I have rare problem in intrepid, wireless works some time and end to working.
<eagles0513875> deftone: did u get my pm
<jussi01> djdarkman: yw
<test> test
<eagles0513875> test: hi
<jussi01> mattik: #ubuntu+1 please
<mattik> ok
<deftone> ya i did
<deftone> i answered
<deftone> lol
<test> hi?
<keith_> anyone here got an ati card?
<gladtr_> anybody listen my question ?
<jussi01> !anyone | keith_
<ubottu> keith_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gladtr_> tell me please konversation client IRC have scripting
<RurouniJones> gladtr_: Not as far as I know
<RurouniJones> At lesat not in the mIRC sense of the word
<jussi01> gladtr_: yes it does
<gladtr_> how
<gladtr_> command line or above?
<jussi01> you can add sysinfo and other scripts
<test> i like kde4
<jussi01> gladtr_: tell me what you are trying to aceive?
<keith_> I need some help regarding my ATi card, as it is having loads of problems, behaving worse than it did when I had integrated graphics
<jussi01> keith_: have you installed the drivers?
<gladtr_> aceive - what is it
<jussi01> gladtr_: sorry, acheive
<jussi01> achieve...
<keith_> jussi01: I installed fglrx, from the amd website, envy, and restricted, none worked well
<gladtr_> I`m understand
<gladtr_> not
<gladtr_> nope
<keith_> also tried radeonhd drivers, but they didn't work well at all
<gladtr_> IMHO ati is not vwery well
<gladtr_> *very
<jussi01> keith_: yeah, I have a radeon in the lappy, performance in not as good as t could be - ati's fault
<test> what doas "IMHO" means?
<jussi01> gladtr_: so what are you trying to do with the scripting?
<keith_> my main difficulty is with Mythtv ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6007292 ) and it just failing to work
<dwidmann> test: in my honest opinion
<keith_> jussi01: surely better than intel though right?
<jussi01> test: in my humble opinion
<gladtr_> IMHO In My Humble Opinion
<gladtr_> jussi01 - right
<test> thanx for the explanation
<gladtr_> you are welcome
<jussi01> keith_: pop into their irc channel, they can probably help you better than us
<keith_> jussi01: trust me, they're not. its totally dead in mythbuntu chan
<gladtr_>  jussi01 why have question me about achive ?
<jussi01> gladtr_: I was wondering why you were asking about scripting, what you were trying to do, so I could help you better.
<gladtr_> Ou... thanks.. and I`m very thanksgiving for if you say me whats began
<keith_> jussi01: can I see your xorg please?
<jussi01> keith_: its completely standard, as well as on my laptop which is downstairs....
<keith_> jussi01: perhaps could you advise me how to get the ati control installed and up?
<jussi01> keith_: I really havent done anything to mine apart from just install it standard restricted drivers. cant really help sorry
<gladtr_> jussi01: are you help me with script for IRC
<gladtr_> ?
<jussi01> gladtr_: what are you trying to script?
<gladtr_> whats began
<gladtr_> ?
<gladtr_> I`m try script for registration my nick on channel
<eagles0513875> gladtr_: no need there is a built in function in konversation
<jussi01> gladtr_: as eagles said...
<eagles0513875> !autoidentify | gladtr_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoidentify
<eagles0513875> !identify | gladtr_
<ubottu> gladtr_: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<jussi01> gladtr_: just put your pasword as the server password
<gladtr_> ok jussi01
<gladtr_> eagles0513875 it not script its feature on IRC server or I`m wrong?
<eagles0513875> gladtr_: i think ur wron then again i could be wrong
<eagles0513875> gladtr_: are you trying to setup your own irc channel or auto identify yourself in this one
<eagles0513875> hey bascule
<gladtr_> ok I`m try it
<eagles0513875> ok
<bascule> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> bascule: how r ya
<bascule> ok thinks
<bascule> thanks as well :)
<gladtr_> eagles0513875 I`m not find !autoidentify
<eagles0513875> !identify | gladtr_
<ubottu> gladtr_: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<gladtr_> it`s right and it`s me use
<gladtr_> ))
<eagles0513875> gladtr_: no prob
<the_darkside_986> How does one install restricted nvidia drivers in Kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<tMish> Why there is  no kpdf in intrepid ?
<eagles0513875> tMish: try in #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support
<giolatalpa> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | giolatalpa
<ubottu> giolatalpa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giolatalpa> qualche ragazzo italiano?
<giolatalpa> sorry
<Mixed432> http://paste.ubuntu.com/60662/
<kexman> hellooo
<kexman> could anyone help me with kubuntu ?
<kexman> i installed it yesterday to a friend of mine
<kexman> i never used kubuntu :)
<kexman> but i installed it
<kexman> could you tell me what he needs to do in order to get mp3 support avi mpeg and flash + mozilla ?
<kexman> those are the key elements missing :)
<kexman> also konqueror wont give me back webpages
<jussi01> kexman: install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kexman> but telnet webpage.com 80 gives me back info and i can ssh out of the box ... so net is working , so is name resolution
<kexman> jussi01: i dont know how to
<kexman> i did this
<kexman> started up a shell
<jussi01> kexman: and install firefox
<kexman> sudo -i
<kexman> then did aptitude
<kexman> then pressed u ... update
<kexman> and i then left :)
<jussi01> kexman: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras firefox
<kexman> my friends is not a scientist in linux nor computers
<kexman> but i want to help him
<jussi01> tell him to do that command
<kexman> so i am installing and redoing the setup in a virtualbox under gentoo :)
<kexman> jussi01: what did i do by pressing u in aptitude
<kexman> it started downloading something and then some adept batch installer or something appeared on screen
<kexman> downloading
<kexman> and some icon in the tray telling me that there are 156 updates
<jussi01> kexman: I dont know about aptitude, I dont use it. get him to run that comand and iit should work
<kexman> jussi01: okay
<kexman> ill do it myself
<kexman> installing in virtualbox as we speak
<kexman> jussi01: is there any way to install those kubuntu-restricted-extras and firefox off the cd-rom that i installed ?
<kexman> aaa shit but i took that cd with me :)
<kexman> never mind :)
<kexman> but is there any option to do that ?
<kexman> he has very slow internet
<jussi01> !enter | kexman
<ubottu> kexman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kexman> uff
<kexman> jussi01: did you read what i wrote ?
<sessoporcello> ciao
<kexman> hmm my kubuntu installation is stalled at Loading additional components ... retrieving ipv6-modules-2.6.24-19-generic-di
<kexman> wtf ?
<kexman> i am installing into VirtualBox
<kexman> and top reports vbox running at 100% cpu
<kexman> uff
<kexman> loop ?
<sessoporcello> Ciao, cerco bei ragazzi o uomini decisi e dotati per del buon sex.......!!! ospito zona MI ovest
<sessoporcello> www.gayromeo.com/monellos oppure www.happysexo.com/simonsex    Divertimento assicurato!!!
<kexman> could i use noapic or noacpi ?
<kexman> or something lik ethat ?
<istihza> stop spamming
<kexman> what would help me ?
<kexman> pfff
<kexman> wtf man i just write quick , channel is quiet anyway
<kexman> who am i interrupting ?
<kexman> sorry
<trappist> kexman: just don't use the enter key as punctuation
<kexman> okay
<trappist> you're allowed to put several words on a line ;)
<kexman> ookay :)
<kexman> rebooted the machine
<kexman> the problem i think it was that i enabled some PAE/NX feature of virtualbox
<GaMbi_DK> Hi guys.. anyone who can tell me how I can have my NTFS drive auto mounted? I can rw with no problems when I manual mount.. but id like it to be mounted on startup.. fstab:"/dev/sad2    /media/Stash    auto [what to put here]" ?
<CHaiNS> can anybody point me to how to install the newest kde4 in ubuntu 8.10 please?? thanks...
<Tm_T> CHaiNS: just upgrade as usual
<Riddell> CHaiNS: 8.10 comes with the newest KDE 4
 * Tm_T huggles Riddell 
<CHaiNS> just had to find the command...thanks all
<kexman> installing the base system
<kexman> unpacking required packages 34% stopped
<kexman> how can i know if my system is frozen or installing ?
<kexman> its doing nothing ?
<belorix> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Guest64182> anybody here know anything about samba servers?
<kexman> jussi01: still here
<jussi01> kinda...
<kexman> friend telling me over kopete (yahoo) (which works) that command gave him back this : Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kexman> jussi01: what does that mean ?
<bentob0x> how do you install that cube thing on kde4?
<jussi01> kexman: means his multiverse repository is not enabled
<jussi01> bentob0x: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<bentob0x> sorry
<kexman> jussi01: and how would he enable it ?
<jussi01> kexman: open kmenu, system, adept, tehn adept menu, manage repositories, click all the check boxes
<hmed> ok
<kexman> uhh
<jussi01> then he can search for and install firefox and kubuntu-restricted-extras from that program
<kexman> if i just could get kubutntu to install into virtualbox
<Dillizar> how is the 8.10 going? is it done?
<kexman> jussi01: after checking all those checkboxes
<kexman> he can just use the cli install too right ?
<blip-> Dillizar:  it's not compiling for some reason ;)
<Dillizar> hmm is it working
<kexman> damn it
<kexman> what happens if i press alt+tab ?
<kexman> in the installation
<kexman> it stops
<kexman> damn it
<kexman> the image stopps the installer
<kexman> how could i restart it or get back to menu ?
<comedit> kexman I am running kubuntu in virtualbox what is the problem
<kexman> from any place
<kexman> comedit: i noticed that i press alt+tab :)
<kexman> while inside the installer of kubuntu
<kexman> could you tell me how you set up your vbox settings and how is kuntu working with vbox ? :)
<comedit> I have my host kubuntu 64 and setup a kubuntu-32 in vbox as my working desktop
<comedit> I have to think back
<comedit> make sure you download the puel version
<kexman> puel version ?
<comedit> not the os because of usb compatibility i believe
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> just one quick question
<comedit> kubuntu has the opensource version on the website of virtual box there is the personal usage evaluation version  puel
<comedit> install that version
<cryingtux> can we get/install kde 3.5.10 series on kubuntu 8.10 when it is released or will it only support kde 4?
<comedit> once installed you will find some small issues with (u)buntu
<eagles0513875> !phpbb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb
<comedit> the are described in the the for me price winning manual but in this case a bit to superficial
<cryingtux> comedit: do you know anything about what i asked about?
<eagles0513875> !info phpbb2
<ubottu> phpbb2 (source: phpbb2): A fully featured and skinnable flat (non-threaded) webforum. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.22-3 (hardy), package size 536 kB, installed size 2700 kB
<comedit> crying no
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of a how to for hardy to setup phpbb
<eagles0513875> !phpbb2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb2
<eagles0513875> !webforums
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webforums
<cryingtux> can we get/install kde 3.5.10 series on kubuntu 8.10 when it is released or will it only support kde 4?
<comedit> basicaly you need to alter something here and there, also described in the forums of ubuntu
<comedit> sorry helpfiles
<kexman> comedit: well i just cant seem to be able to install kubuntu in vbox
<kexman> but ill keep trying
<comedit> running windows ?
<cryingtux> i would neither want kde 4 nor hardy
<cryingtux> so either i wanna get kde 3 on 8.10 or go back to 7.10
<comedit> kexman what OS is virtualbox on
<cryingtux> i dont know which would be wise choice
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: y not 8.04
<cryingtux> eagles0513875: 8.04 has some weird issue with my nvidia geforce graphic vard
<cryingtux> once i install nvidia driver everything is messed up
<comedit> kexman I need to go in a sec good luck
<cryingtux> this is a bug and i did report it here
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: this a mobile video card on a laptop
<cryingtux> eagles0513875: so can i get kde 3 on 8.10? do you have any info regards that?
<kexman> comedit: its installing now
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: ask in #ubuntu+1 thats intrepid support
<cryingtux> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<cryingtux> that would be more appropriate
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of a how to for hardy to setup phpbb
<pgib> I currently have firefox 3.0 installed. Is there a way to install firefox-2.x as well?
<cryingtux> eagles0513875: one more question pls, do we have a minicd /net install available in ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: what u mean
<vonkleist> pgib, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<cryingtux> mini ubuntu cd with which you can custom install your system
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: live cd
<pgib> vonkleist: I don't know..
<cryingtux> eagles0513875: livecd is full cd, there are mini cds also for some distros, only around 200-300mb
<pgib> 8.0.4 LTS I guess
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: i dunno ask in +1 as well they might help there
<cryingtux> eagles0513875: thanks, they are busy, i will try looking google
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: www.google.com/linux
<cryingtux> eagles0513875: thanks
<eagles0513875> cryingtux: no prob
<vonkleist> pgib, http://mybrainrunslinux.com/node/17
<shelby_> hello guys.  when I create a NFS root installation of intrepid with 2.6.27-7-generic the initscripts look for a file named nfS in the initrd, however, the script is actually "nfs"  .  if I link nfs to nfS, and repack the initrd, it works flawlessly
<shelby_> to whom do i report it?
<pgib> vonkleist: thanks I'll try that
<vonkleist> shelby_, I think launchpad is for doing that
<shelby_> never reported a bug in my life.  i will try hitting up launchpad.  thanks :)
<blip-> hi all,  i'm getting no sound at all with kubuntu 8.04 on a Dell XPS M1530. i turned the sound to Max, but don't hear anything through Amarok or through the TestSound button in the KDE Control Center
<blip-> any ideas what i can try to fix this ?   (restarting the sound system didn't help)
<vonkleist> blip-, open konsole and run alsamixer
<vonkleist> check that every level is set to normal AND not muted
<fadey> Hi, everyone. I've just upgraded to Intrepid-beta. It has kde4 by default. Is it still worth keeping ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ in /etc/apt/source.list?
<blip-> vonkleist: that did it.  the surround channels were muted.  thanks :)
<vonkleist> blip-, welcome
<blip-> one more sound related question please,  i noticed the KDE control center has a setting for Full Duplex.   it's off by default... shouldn't it be on for me ?  the laptop has Creative Audigy Software Edition Sound card (whatever software-edition means :/ )
<vonkleist> blip-, I don't know about that card, but "Software Edition" sounds to me more like a windows-software-only-features card...
<blip-> vonkleist: hmmm,  you're right it, it came with a software CD which installed some creative garbage on Vista.   what a waste of $25 when i run linux...
<blip-> the idea is just hilarious.   software based hardware.  like those winmodems...  cheap stuff
<janrof> hi
<janrof> any helpme whit ipcop?
<vonkleist> janrof, may be on #ipcop ? :P
<kexman> damn it
<janrof> tanks
<kexman> konqueror wont work until KDE doesnt sees eth0 in action
<kexman> i have ppp0 set up another way
<kexman> manually
<kexman> not from the K menus and such
<mot_> question
<mot_> i just bought a 500gb 2.5" wd passport external drive
<mot_> it came pre-formatted as fat32
<mot_> is there any specific reason besides the 4gb file cap for converting it to ntfs?
<mot_> i pretty much exclusively use kubuntu and only boot into windows once every 3-4 months for a couple minutes
<stdin> why not format it as ext3? there's even a windows driver to read it
<mot_> stdin because then any time i hook it up to a windows machine i'll have to install the proper driver to utilize it
<befani> join #kubuntu-kde4
<mot_> befani, what?
<stdin> ntfs has a (slightly) better fragmentation algorithm, but other than the 4GB file support, it's mostly the same
<vonkleist> that and the acl thing...
<vonkleist> which you won't be using on linux, anyway...
<vonkleist> :P
<kexman> could anyone help me with PPP dialup ?
<kexman> i have a huawei E220 modem
<kexman> that works with linux
<kexman> i have set up a script and using pon E220 to make it work
<kexman> and works wonderfull
<kexman> but konqueror refuses to work with it
<befani> sorry just gettin the hang of the whole irc thing :)
<kexman> not using kde networkmanager
<smart> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<dwidmann> hi
<smart> i'm new in linux and i need to ask about some things
<genii> Ask away
<smart> how can i use the programs with ext <tar.gz and bin>>
<bbuss> tar.gz is like .zip ou .rar...
<smart> ok how to use thim i can uncompress but i need to set up or use it like normal
<bbuss> you may user tar in command line... or Ark (a graphical application) to uncompress them
<dwidmann> smart: most software supplied as a .tar.gz needs to be compiled first
<genii> smart: If you are trying to install some program, look first to the package manager instead of tar.gz files
<smart> hm,
<smart> it's good information thanks all
<smart> i will try again
<smart> thanks so muc
<smart> much*
<abelardo> hi
<administrator> hello all
<abelardo> can anyone tell me if i can run compatible windows live messenger in kubuntu, i'm new in this environment
<administrator> ive just downloaded a file and want to instal it, its a .Bin File can someone tell me how to install??? thanks
<genii> abelardo: Mostly there is Pidgen or Kopete, which do many different protocols including the MSN one
<abelardo> i-ve tried kopete and didn't work
<genii> administrator: Did you look first in Add/Remove programs to see if the application you wanted to install was there already?
<abelardo> it shows an error message
<abelardo> i'll try pidgen then, thanks
<administrator> yes but its not in repos
<genii> abelardo: I think it may be spelt Pidgin
<administrator> its app from kde-apps
<abelardo> ok
<abelardo> i'll try to find it that way
<abelardo> thanks a lot
<vonkleist> you can try amsn also
<genii> administrator: chmod +x filename.bin             ./filename.bin
#kubuntu 2008-10-22
<administrator> thank you very much
<daniele> ciao
<daniele> qualcuno sa come togliere l'animazione delle icone su kubuntu?
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<daniele> l'animazione che parte quando si lancia l'applicazione
<freeksh0w86> When I try to install 8.10 beta it doesn't continue after the keyboard layout screen. It just greys the back and next buttons. Any ideas?
<genii> !it| daniele
<ubottu> daniele: please see above
<daniele> ops
<daniele> sorry
<genii> freeksh0w86: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<freeksh0w86> ok thanks
<genii> freeksh0w86: You're welcome
<administrator> genii thanks ver much again that installed perfect, tvm
<genii> administrator: You're welcome
<natalisushka> Hi, does kubuntu have a compiz manager?
<genii> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<\Kira> natalisushka: you can get compiz for kubuntu and it works fine and has a config window, but its good to have the fusion-icon package aswell
<NamShub> how can I change the colors of kde3 apps in kde4?
<genii> LjL: wb
<jahbeez> hey all
<jahbeez> any ssh experts?
<genii> jahbeez: What is the problem you are experiencing with ssh
<manoman> .
<ubuntu__> hi all
<jahbeez> I suddenly (or for about a month now) can't ssh into my mythbox
<ubuntu__> I need to resize my / partition
<genii> colonel_panic: Boot to livecd and use the partitioner to resize it
<colonel_panic> I am now running kubuntu via livecd
<colonel_panic> will that destroy any data on my / partition?
<genii> jahbeez: The mythTV box has openssh-server running?
<colonel_panic> I tried copying the entire thing to my new hard drive, and some files wouldn't copy
<colonel_panic> there's approximately 5 MB of data that wouldn't copy
<colonel_panic> genii: when you say "use the partitioner", do you mean gparted?
<genii> colonel_panic: You can also do something like use dd to copy the entire drive partition info and all to the new drive, if it's a larger one. Then use the gparted or so to resize
<genii> colonel_panic: Yes
<genii> jahbeez: I do not assist in PM, only in public channel, this is my polcy, sorry
<colonel_panic> ok, "sudo gparted" in the bash shell does nothing
<colonel_panic> "command not found"
<genii> colonel_panic: alt-f2    then: kdesu gparted
<colonel_panic> I tried installing it, but I'm still getting the same error
<genii> Wait kubuntu livecd?
<colonel_panic> yes
<genii> colonel_panic: alt-f2    then: kdesu qtparted
<genii> gparted is the gnome version
<colonel_panic> again, command not found
<jahbeez> ok sorry, yeah the server has been running, it just now won't accept my password
<genii> jahbeez: What is result of command:     lsof -i:22          on mythtv box?   Use pastebin please if too long so as not to flood channel
<colonel_panic> genii: command not found
<genii> colonel_panic: Try then:   alt-f2  and: kdesudo qtparted
<colonel_panic> I have a shell open, no need for alt-f2
<jahbeez> colonel, download>boot partedmagic, get partitions straight, boot 'Buntu
<genii> colonel_panic: Is this a shell you got to by way of something like ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<compilerwriter> I tried to fire up the help in Kmymoney and I was told the kdehelpcenter could not be found do I need to apt-get it?
<genii> eg: graphic apps will not run in those consoles. Only from Konsole or so
<v1s1t> I have a shared folder on ubuntu 6.06 but when i try to view the folder from my xp machine it asks for a login and password. I'd like it to be available without. Is there any way to accomplish this?
<nejode> colonel_panic: in the livecd>konsole>sudo apt-get install gparted ... and go from there> kmenu>system>gparted
<jahbeez> genii, nothing, goes back to command prompt
<genii> nejode: This works also, but livecd should have a partitioner somewhere on it
<emma> something odd is happening in kubuntu. When I try to restart, shutdown, or leave, nothing is happening.
<genii> jahbeez: This means nothing using port 22 (ssh port) is running on that box. eg: the sshd process is not running
<jahbeez> ok, why now and what do I do about it?
<nejode> v1s1t: in /etc/samba/smb.conf change security = user to security = share
<v1s1t> oh thx a bunch
<emma> Any ideas?
<genii> jahbeez: You are on that box console right now?
<jahbeez> I used to ssh into this thing all the time, then I couldn't and can't
<emma> all my attempts to restart, leave, quit, etc, when I press on the buttons, nothing happens.
<jahbeez> yep, as good as I can be with remote mouse :)
<nejode> v1s1t: remove the semicolon at the bweginning of the line (if it's there!)
<nejode> v1s1t: save your changes and restart samba
<v1s1t> right now i have "security = user"
<genii> jahbeez: OK. When you try:   sudo /etc/init.d/ssh/ssh start                   does it groan or start the sshd?
<v1s1t> so i need to change user to share
<sandaili> hi guys I was wondering if anyone has a sound card they can recommend to me
<emma> it is unclear to me why all the quit buttons on kubuntu would stop working?
<nejode> v1s1t: change "user" to "share"
<genii> jahbeez: Sorry   sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start                    only, no double "ssh" there
<v1s1t> how do i restart samba
<genii> emma: Me too. It is a strange problem
<v1s1t> in console
<genii> v1s1t: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<v1s1t> thx
<genii> v1s1t: np
<genii> emma: The system is responsive otherwise?
<emma> I have noticed a lot of things get restarted in /etc/init.d/foo restart
<emma> that's how you restart ssh too.
<v1s1t> still asking for a username and pass
<genii> emma: Yes, it is where all the system startup scripts are
<nejode> emma: can you shutdown with the command "halt"?
<sandaili> I visited here and there aren't many to pick from http://linux.about.com/od/gmr_howto/a/hwtgmr09t00.htm
<jahbeez> looks like it started the server, still won't accept my password
<emma> nejode: yes I would imagine I can. I've not tried since I figure that will work and I thought this was odd and should be worked out or at least mentioned in case it helps others.
<emma> genii: it's a good one to know.
<genii> jahbeez: Does now the:  lsof -i:22         command show something like:  sshd     4806 root    3u  IPv6  15821       TCP *:ssh (LISTEN)                ?
<jahbeez> nope, still straight back to command prompt
<nejode> emma: I said that because I had once that prob, rebooted and everything began working again
<genii> jahbeez: Hm. What about:  ps ax | grep sshd                         ?
<emma> nejode: yep i imagine it will work again after a reboot. It's just odd.
<emma> nejode: what process runs the login/out tools?
<jahbeez> k, has some output. /usr/sbin/sshd and another process with ?
<v1s1t> hey it no longer asks for a pass but it still isn't showing my shared folder
<v1s1t> just my printer
<genii> jahbeez: Heh, the "?" I put was just part of the question I asked and not part of the command. But regardless it does show sshd running then?
<genii> jahbeez: Can you successfully    ssh localhost                        on the mythtv box?
<jahbeez> to the last one, yes
<nejode> emma: no idea..maybe kdeinit?
<jahbeez> but I still get "Permission denied (publickey,password)"
<jahbeez> from my remote box
<nejode> emma: kaccess?
<nejode> v1s1t: paste the last 10 lines of your /etc/samba/smb.conf file to take a look
<v1s1t> ok brb
<v1s1t> thx
<genii> jahbeez: Weird.
<v1s1t> http://pastebin.com/d2f91cfe1
<genii> jahbeez: You using IP or name in the ssh command?
<nejode> jahbeez: and if you move your ~./ssh/known_hosts file?
<v1s1t> let me know when you have corrected it
<v1s1t> unless you might be kind enough to walk me through it
<nejode> v1s1t: browseable = yes
<emma> Have any of you noticed that when kubuntu is starting up, there will be a momentary flash of whatever the screen looked like just before logging off, before going on to render the start up?
<genii> Not on mine
<SlimeyPete> not for me. Are you using hibernate or something?
<emma> No but this happens when i shutdown by doing sudo shutdown -r now
<v1s1t> all browseables are yes
<v1s1t> anything else?
<nejode> v1s1t: your share is /media???
<emma> try shutting down that way once.
<v1s1t> yes i want all mounted media shared on my network
<emma> then restart and notice how it will flash a quick image of the screen right before shutdown before going on with the startup.
<SlimeyPete> I think your eyes are just really slow to update
<emma> hehe no i know what i'm seeing.
<emma> I should perhaps say though, I'm using Kubuntu Intrepid.
<genii> AFK (pizza arrived)
<jahbeez> I'm using the IP of the mythbox
<nejode> v1s1t: you shure about that... you'll have a big permissions mess there
<jahbeez> I haven't tried moving the known_hosts file, but I did delete stuff in the ~/.ssh directory out of desperation
<emma> do you guys find that support for Kubuntu is quite different than support for Ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> it's a little more laid-back ;)
<v1s1t> i just realized that
<v1s1t> just tried on the xp box then tried making it /media/'usb drive'
<v1s1t> same issue
<v1s1t> should i mount it to a folder outside media?
<v1s1t> 'lo?
<nejode> v1s1t: I usually  use a public directory created in /home with 777 permissions
<nejode> ...but a removan
<v1s1t> yea i have one how do i change the permissions? the folder is /home/ftp
<nejode> *removable media is a little more problematic
<v1s1t> its a usb hard drive via ide to usb
<nejode> ok, but you should not use fstab to mount a removable drive
<nejode> ...unless you make it persistent
<v1s1t> i use the mount --bind to make it mount to /home/ftp
<col_panic> ok well none of the partitioning tools seem to work
<kjetil1001> Hello! I just (tried to) switch from ubunto to kubuntu. Problem: emacs misbehaves!!! What to do?
<genii> col_panic: What filesystem type is this old / you want to resize?
<nejode> well, then try sudo chmod -R 777 /home/ftp
<genii> Ouch, 777
<v1s1t> whoa
<col_panic> ext3
<v1s1t> lots of stuff
<col_panic> the util won't even launch
<col_panic> I keep getting "command not found" errors
<v1s1t> i should be able to read and write from other machines now right?
<col_panic> I'm running this from a kubuntu livecd
<col_panic> hardy
<kjetil1001> what do emacs users in kubuntu do for, for instance, get accented letteers í  to show right?
<v1s1t> still having the same issue with permissions
<col_panic> I'm applying updates right now
<col_panic> hopefully this will help
<v1s1t> maybe i should try suse
<jahbeez> ok, so how do I start over with ssh?
<v1s1t> hehe
<nejode> v1s1t: maybe you'll have to add "directory mask = 0777" and "create mask = 0777" to your smb.conf
<v1s1t> whereabouts in the file
<jahbeez> this can't be this difficult
<v1s1t> bottom ok?
<kjetil1001> don't kde users use emacs?
<v1s1t> nm found and changed
<nejode> v1s1t: a few lines to the top you'll see the directory mask and create mask lines...
<col_panic> genii: it's impossible to resize a partition without using the livecd, isn't it?
<col_panic> what if I use a different distro?
<genii> col_panic: It's impossible to do it from booted inside the system you want to resize is the basic problem. Any distro with some version of parted (gparted or qtparted, etc) should also work
<nejode> col_panic: a PartedMagic CD is always a good thing to have
<col_panic> oh hell
<col_panic> I can't install all the updates because my root partition is now filling up even faster!
<col_panic> hsould I *not* run gparted fron a konsole instance?
<col_panic> *should*
<genii> Well Gparted is the Gnome parted. So is better if on a Kubuntu livecd to use instead QTparted which is the kde parted.
<col_panic> oh yeah, right
<col_panic> lemme try it
<col_panic> command not found
<col_panic> dammit
<col_panic> I don't understand why this isn't working
<nejode> col_panic: why don't you do it through the GUI???
<genii> Since they need admin rights, trying to run a gnome app from inside konsole using kdesu or kdesudo doesn't usually work. Same as running gksudo <something> from inside konsole doesn't also work. gksu/gksudo <gnome-appname> from inside Gnome Terminal   and kdesu/kdesudo <kde-appname> from inside Konsolel
<genii> and      sudo <command-line-only-appname>      from almost any Terminal/Konsole
<freeksh0w86> how do I show hidden files in dolphin (begins with . character)?
<cuznt> right click
<CanOfRats> \/lisy
<genii> freeksh0w86: Alt   plus  .         eg: alt and period key
<dwidmann> or view -> show hidden files
<DarkTan> i need help. When i try to do i fresh install, i get all the way through to the formatting stage. At this point it jumps to 33% locks up and the "caps lock" and "scroll lock" lights on the key board flash
<DarkTan> is that an error code?
<genii> col_panic: nejode's recommendation of the dedicated partitioning boot CD is likely your best bet here I think
<genii> DarkTan: kernel panic
<DarkTan> what is kernel panic and how do i get this cd?
<DarkTan> also, I'm using once SCSI drive and two IDE drives, but it still did it w/o the SCSI drive
<genii> DarkTan: The CD I mentioned was for the user named col_panic and not directed at you
<DarkTan> oh, sorry, got cinfuzed
<genii> DarkTan: A kernel panic is pretty bad.
<DarkTan> confuzed*
<DarkTan> how do i fix it?
<genii> DarkTan: It's theclosest thing there is in linux to a Blue Screen of Death, in fact
<DarkTan> w00t
<nejode> col_panic: http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php
<genii> DarkTan: Did you successfully use this cd previously to install from?
<DarkTan> yes, both CD's on several occasions
<genii> DarkTan: PErhaps try instead the Alternate CD...has additional drivers but a text installer, no GUI
<col_panic> nejode, thanks
<DarkTan> you mean the one that is not the live CD?
<genii> DarkTan: Yes
<genii> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<DarkTan> i have those
<DarkTan> Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<genii> DarkTan: Have you tried one of those yet?
<jimmy51_home> why don't they make a GUI'd installer with the additional drivers?
<genii> (the alternate)
<DarkTan> yes, those are the only disks i have
<genii> jimmy51_home: Because then no room for the livecd operating system
<jimmy51_home> ah
<DarkTan> i had to use the alternate on the last comp i installed on
<DarkTan> i have a live DVD of 7.10, should i try that?
<genii> DarkTan: Did you do some system diagnostics on this computer that is problemmatic? The RAM may be bad for instance , this can be checked with the memtest utility
<DarkTan> no i have not, i'll try that
<DarkTan> that is quite possible, the bad ram, this thing is made up of various bits and peicies i dug out of my closet
<DarkTan> if everything i did works, it will be a miracle
<genii> Heh
<jimmy51_home> Q:  how can i reset tty7 from tty1 ?
<genii> jimmy51_home: kde3 or kde4 ?
<jimmy51_home> 4
<col_panic> OK I can't seem to run anything as root using this livecd
<DarkTan> 0_o
<genii> jimmy51_home: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm-kde4 restart
<DarkTan> ok errors at 280 and climbing
<col_panic> and I don't have cdirtect access to my disk filesystems
<DarkTan> make that 450
<jimmy51_home> thanks
<col_panic> *direct*
<genii> jimmy51_home: Welcome
<genii> DarkTan: Doesn't sound good
<DarkTan> 700 now, i have to agree
<col_panic> ok rebooting
<DarkTan> every single one is 127.1MB, so i'm hoping it's only one stick
<col_panic> talk to you all on the other side
<DarkTan> Count channel = 1
<DarkTan> 1200 errors now
<genii> Toss it
<DarkTan> which stick would it be?
<genii> Try memtest with 1 out and see if thats it or no.
<genii> DarkTan: How many sticks in it?
<crzyboi_Laptop> how stable is the new release?
<genii> crzyboi_Laptop: Not as stable as most people would like
<crzyboi_Laptop> genii, a lot of bugs?
<genii> crzyboi_Laptop: A fair bit, yes. But it varies. Some people are not having probs with it, others are.
<genii> crzyboi_Laptop: "Use at your own risk"   etc
<crzyboi_Laptop> ic
<crzyboi_Laptop> i think ill wait a but
<crzyboi_Laptop> bit*
<genii> crzyboi_Laptop: Official release is Oct 30, perhaps give it a week or so after for the really bad bugs to be patched, after they are known
<genii> DarkTan: Just two ram sticks in it, or more than that?
<ign0ramus> hey guys.  I'm giving dolphin another try (Konqueror is starting to get bogged down with loading directories with lots of files)... Is there a way to separate hidden files from non-hidden, the way Konqui does by default?
<zerotolerance> hello
<zerotolerance> im having a hard time getting pcanywhere to install on my ubuntu box
<zerotolerance> ive installed java but when i try ti install the app i get an error
<zerotolerance> WARNING: could not delete temporary file /tmp/ismp002/5723167
<zerotolerance> WARNING: could not delete temporary file /tmp/ismp002/7113152
<juanantonio> Hello. Can anyone tell me how I can set the boot loader to choose Windows or Kubuntu when I set on my PC?
<arkygeek> speaking of dolphin, I am missing some features I loved.... like the move to... copy to.... archive   extract to......  how do i get these all back?
<zerotolerance> and it says the wizard failed
<crzyboi_Laptop> juanantonio, edit the grub list
<ign0ramus> !grub | juanantonio
<ubottu> juanantonio: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arkygeek> juanantonio: modify your grub menu
<arkygeek> like ign0ramussaid :P
<juanantonio> Can I make it from Kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> juanantonio: or the lazy way- you can install qgrubedit, and do it all through a gui...
<ign0ramus> juanantonio: yes
<genii> zerotolerance: Please in future do not paste multiple lines into the channel, use the pastebin instead
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<juanantonio> No idea. What is the option? I have Kubuntu 8.04
<ign0ramus> juanantonio: try reading the tutorials
<DarkTan> genii, i got three 128mb sticks
<genii> zerotolerance: As for pcanywhere on Ubuntu there seems to be much about it on this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2335907    some of which might be helpful to you
<Colonel_Panic> okay, back to reality
<Colonel_Panic> I'
<Colonel_Panic> I'm downlioading the PartedMagic ISo now
<juanantonio> Ok. Another question, I have started with aMule, but it sends me the error Kad firewalled
<zerotolerance> thanks ive been all up and down that page and it gives me the same error the guy gets that last posted
<zerotolerance> no one ever posted a solution
<genii> DarkTan: I'd yank one out, retest, cycle one, retest, etc in this way until the bad one is found
<zerotolerance> i want to get away from windows but my compay has pc anywhere on everything it runs
<nejode> ign0ramus, arkygeek: have you tried Krusader?
<DarkTan> ok will do
<ign0ramus> nejode: not yet
<genii> DarkTan: The livecd will run on 256 so if you keep at least 2 in there should be enough
<juanantonio> Anyone read my question about aMule?
<nejode> ...try it out, it's full of surprises
<DarkTan> well, the art will run on less than 100, so i'm good either way
<ign0ramus> nejode: installing now... i love Konqui, but man, it just stalls when opening up my roms folder or even /usr/bin
<peer`> hey all
<ign0ramus> juanantonio: you probably need to forward your ports
<dwidmann> ign0ramus: possibly a filesystem performance issue.
<nejode> ign0ramus: I'm a konqueror man myself, but as you say, it's getting kind of heavy
<ign0ramus> dwidmann: could be... on a fresh install, it opens directories beautifully, but when you end up with a few thousand files (like my music directory), it really hangs
<peer`> Alright, so under KDE3.5.x, knetworkmanager has a good working gui and everything. Under KDE4.1.2, I get no GUI for knetworkmanager and as such can't manage network connections through my wireless that way. is there a KDE4 update to knetworkmanager's interface so I can still run KDE4 properly?
<zerotolerance> is there any programs out there that use pcanywhere type stuff that i can use in linux?
<juanantonio> ignoramus, anda how can I make that?
<DarkTan> well i think i found the bad one, bank 2
<DarkTan> test is progressing well with only one stick in it
<ign0ramus> nejode: just opened my roms directory in about 4 seconds, as opposed to nearly 30 seconds in Konqueror.  Nice suggestion!
<peer`> Alright, so under KDE3.5.x, knetworkmanager has a good working gui and everything. Under KDE4.1.2, I get no GUI for knetworkmanager and as such can't manage network connections through my wireless that way. is there a KDE4 update to knetworkmanager's interface so I can still run KDE4 properly?
<dwidmann> peer`: I think that's a work in progress.
<peer`> okay
<peer`> are there any other network managers I can use under KDE4.1.2?
<ign0ramus> nejode: can you toggle the split screen?  for most of my purposes, it's overkill, and looks ugly.  but my god, the options!
<ign0ramus> peer`: wicd
<dwidmann> peer`: knetworkmanager (from kde3) will work fine
<peer`> dwidmann it runs but I get no GUI so I can't manage anything
<dwidmann> peer`: hmm, weird.
<peer`> ign0ramus: sudo apt-get install wicd will work, right?
<ign0ramus> peer`: i believe so... homepage is here: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<peer`> dwidmann: yes, especially considering the first two KDE4.1.2 sessions I ran did just fine, knetworkmanager GUI and all
<ign0ramus> peer`: i actually find it better than knetworkmanager, which was always a little wonky for me.
<ign0ramus> peer`: wicd does not appear to be in the regular repos, so go with the sourceforge link
<dwidmann> Looks like it won't be apt-getable (I feel like trying it myself)
<peer`> 8.04 is hardy right?
<jimmy51_home> is there a quick command to check to see if i have 3d enabled or not?
<apachelogger> you could install network-manger-gnome
<jimmy51_home> peer`: yes
<peer`> ign0ramus:  I was going to add the wicd repository link on the page
<apachelogger> wicd is GTK software anyway
<ign0ramus> peer`: well, then yeah, apt will get it ;)
<DarkTan> ok test passed with 128, running with ram from bank 1 and bank 3, places in banck 1 and 2
<DarkTan> placed*
<genii> DarkTan: Found the bad one then?
<DarkTan> looks like it
<dwidmann> jimmy51_home: glxinfo will have the info you need
<nejode> ign0ramus: it looks like a QT MidnightCommander... but can do almost anything with it!
<arkygeek> nejode: thx for the tip.  Krusader looks perfect.  Love it!  g2g (2:41am here)  take care everyone :-)
<apachelogger> nejode: it is Qt
<genii> DarkTan: Maybe it's not bad but just wrong timing or so
<ign0ramus> later arkygeek
<jimmy51_home> dwidmann: it spit out a lot off stuff.  does that mean it's enabled?
<ign0ramus> nejode: still checking it out... is there a way to get rid of the split screen though?
<dwidmann> jimmy51_home: depends what that stuff says, I think the line to pay attention to is "direct rendering ="
<apachelogger> jimmy51_home: glxinfo | grep direct
<jimmy51_home> direct rendering: yes
<DarkTan> ok, it passed the first 4 tests, i am impatient, i will now try to install
<nejode> I doubt it, it's like a Norton/Midnight commander... split views
<genii> DarkTan: My money is on it going past the point it failed at previously
<nejode> ...leaving too... see ya
<jimmy51_home> looks like it's working
<jimmy51_home> :)
<DarkTan> what is ACPI?
<genii> DarkTan: power management features
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<DarkTan> should i force enable it? my bos is 1998
<DarkTan> bios*
<juanantonio> ignoramus, if you sent me something about how forwarding ports, I didn't receive it
<genii> DarkTan: Yes
<cuznt> try protforward.com
<cuznt> riiiiiighjt
 * DarkTan reboots
<cuznt> portforward.con
<DarkTan> how do i do that?
<cuznt> ,cOM
<genii> DarkTan: Otherwise you will have to manually power it off by button each time after leaving kubuntu
<kyrksaet1rora> ign0ramus:  thanks, got wicd in KDE4 up
<DarkTan> ahh, that would be why my older than time laptop refuses to turn off
<genii> DarkTan: By a line in the grub loading line like:      acpi=force
<ign0ramus> kyrksaet1rora: it's working well?
<kyrksaet1rora> ign0ramus:  yep, got the gui up and running, and got it config'd to the wep pass on my home network
<kyrksaet1rora> ign0ramus:  and obviously the connection is working ;)
<DarkTan> before or after the "--" as the end of the current line?
<genii> Before
<ign0ramus> kyrksaet1rora: sweet.  I really like wicd, and there was talk of including it in Intrepid by default, but the Ubuntu devs put so much time and effort into the respective network managers
<DarkTan> will i still get the error telling my to use acpi=force if i added the line?
<dr_willis> acpi=off is a kernel boot option.  what -- are you refering to?
<peer`> ign0ramus:  I will admit i like knetworkmanager's look better but wicd does already feel a bit better. for some reason knetworkmanager never showed signal strength above 50%
<genii> DarkTan: Possibly, I forget. Been a while since I used it
<genii> dr_willis: The grub load line
<DarkTan> @ dr_willis, the grub load line
 * DarkTan got beat to it
<ign0ramus> peer`: yeah, i'm for whatever works better, and in my case (and a few others here, apparently), that is wicd.  glad it worked for you guys, too!
 * genii hands dr_willis a coffee
<dr_willis> can ya paste what line ya got now? normally at the end ya just append apci=off         I oftenhave to also use 'noapic' on some problem machines with apci=off
<genii> dr_willis: He doesn't have anything yet, he's in process of installing
<DarkTan> no, i'm going a fresh install, my comp is from 1998, i built is last night out of parts from my closet
<genii> So whatever defaults the livecd has on it's install line for kernel loading
<jimmy51_home> what do i do so that i don't have to enable compiz with compiz --replace every boot?
<genii> jimmy51_home: Session manager
<dr_willis> jimmy51_home,  or install that fusion-icon utility. (a must have anyway I think. :)
<dr_willis> or both
<jimmy51_home> is session manager in the kmenu somwehere?  i don't see it under settings, system or utilities
<genii> jimmy51_home: Kmenu ... System Settings... Advanced tab on the top
<KoumoriDarkTan> well, it appears to be working, my progress bar only shows 33% though
<KoumoriDarkTan> but it does go through each partition
<KoumoriDarkTan> what happened to my name?
<genii> KoumoriDarkTan: You logged off/logged back on.... this name seems to be the default for this logon
<KoumoriDarkTan> no, it's a second nick. I'm still logged in to
<Colonel_Panic> OK it's time to do this thing. Anything important I shoiuld know before I get started resizing my root partition?
<juanantonio> What about Kubuntu firewalling my aMule?
<jimmy51_home> dr_willis, genii:  i see two options, compiz with a wrapper, or just compiz.  does it matter (what do you do)?
<KoumoriDarkTan> ok, installing base system, it look like everything works
<KoumoriDarkTan> thanks for the help
<Colonel_Panic> I have 3 partitions on the drive: one 10GB partition (mounted at /), one 489 GB partition (mountecd at /home) and a 1GB (swap) partition
<Colonel_Panic> I'm about to resize the root partition to, I dunno, maybe 50GB
<genii> Colonel_Panic: You should be fine :) Just don't poweroff or something in the middle of it
<Colonel_Panic> shold I maybe make the root part bigger?
<Colonel_Panic> should I enlarge the swap file too, while I'm at it?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: 50Gb is how much room of the drive space?
<Colonel_Panic> 10%
<K`zan> Anyone know how I can get WPA-psk working, only option iin system settings is WEP :-/.  TIA!
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Swap file size should be twice RAM size or better
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<genii> Colonel_Panic: 100Gb would be better
<ign0ramus> genii: most people say that, but if you have more RAM, wouldn't you need less swap?
<Colonel_Panic> so 100 GB for root and 20 GB for swap?
<ign0ramus> genii: 20GB swap?
<genii> ign0ramus: Ideally but thats not how it tends to work in real operation
<genii> Colonel_Panic: You have how much RAM?
<K`zan> wpa supplicant is installed?!?
<genii> ign0ramus: 20Gb is a bit overkill for sure :)
<ign0ramus> genii: i have 1gb ram and 1gb swap, and swap usage never goes above like 15-20%... is it just my config?
<genii> ign0ramus: Probably, yeah. I have abox with 8Gb ram and uses swap quite often
<ign0ramus> genii: wow.
<ign0ramus> genii: Kubuntu recognizes 8GB RAM?
<genii> Colonel_Panic: 20Gb of swap is too much. Make it twice your RAM size, whatever that is
<genii> ign0ramus: The 64 bit version, eys
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I have 2GB of RAM and 2GB of swap and I've never, ever, used more than a couple hundred MB of swap...
<peer`> 20gb swap? holy gigabytes batman
<Colonel_Panic> OK then 8GB swap
<Colonel_Panic> what if I install more RAM?
<peer`> 8GB swap is so freakishly huge it shouldn't matter
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: yeah, me neither... that's why i wonder about people saying to partition like a 6GB swap.  seems wasted to me...
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<genii> Colonel_Panic: Swap size is only a guideline
<genii> Colonel_Panic: It will use it when you run out of physical memory to use
<peer`> I have a 1gb swap and I doubt I'm using a lot of it
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, yeah. I only have 2GB of swap because I setup these partitions age ago when I only had 512MB of RAM. :)
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: heh :)
<Colonel_Panic> I have a big storage drive, and will soon have a 4TB RAID array, so storage space is not an issue
<genii> If you want to run out of swap size try this guys: do a diff on 2 DVD iso images
<jimmy51_home> if i'm in parted, and i've selected /dev/sda, how do i partition sda4 and format to ext3?
<NickPresta> genii, any two images?
<ign0ramus> genii: i'll take your word for it  ;)
<genii> It wants to load both iso into ram before comparing them
<Colonel_Panic> ok here goes
<NickPresta> genii, if that is the case, I'll take your word for it :)
<Colonel_Panic> keep r00ting for me while I do this
<jimmy51_home> i really really don't want to mess this up.
<Colonel_Panic> oh sure you do!
<Colonel_Panic> oy want to live on the edge, don
<Colonel_Panic> don't you?
<jimmy51_home> mkfs /dev/sda4 etx3 ?
<ign0ramus> jimmy51_home: i wasn't really following you before... your partitions are not mounted, right?
<jimmy51_home> not sda4
<jimmy51_home> it's "unknown" ... i've never set it up as anything
<Colonel_Panic> ok play time is over, time to buckle down to business
<jimmy51_home> mkfs ext3 /dev/sda4 is my guess, based on the help.
<Colonel_Panic> I'll be bock.,..
<genii> jimmy51_home: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda4
<jimmy51_home> genii: without being in parted?
<jimmy51_home> ah, i see
<jimmy51_home> thanks genii
<genii> jimmy51_home: You're welcome
<jimmy51_home> this is sweet.  my wife's gonna be jealous of KDE4 tricked out with compiz.  she'll think it's pretty and want it on her machine.  thanks for the support
<K`zan> Sigh, never mind, it looks like wpa /network manager is broken.  If I want WPA looks like I am stuck with wincrap.   Thanks anyway folks.  Maybe next release it might work :-(.
<jimmy51_home> gotta reboot
<genii> Too bad he left before knowing if he had wlassistant installed
<ign0ramus> anyone know how to stop ksystraycmd from docking firefox?  The man pages offer little
 * dsmith_ still don;t like kde4
<genii> Me either
<dwidmann> Well, half of it's started again from scratch ... it still needs a lot of work
<dsmith_> kde4?
<dwidmann> A lot of the pieces to the puzzle, yes.
<dsmith_> ok
<dsmith_> yea, its still too new
<dsmith_> reminds me of vista too much
<Makuseru> Does anyone know how to select a subtitle track in an MKV when converting with mencoder?
<dwidmann> Makuseru: maybe with -sid ??
<Makuseru> dwidmann: what section would that be in under the manual?
<dwidmann> Makuseru: dunno, pull up the manual and type "/sid" and hit "n" a few times and you'll get there though
<Makuseru> dwidmann: thank you very much
<Makuseru> dwidmann: I tried to add that to my line that converts to the correct size for my mp3 player, but now it doesnt work. Before it was "mencoder -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=192 -srate 44100 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:vbitrate=200 -vf scale=320:240 -ofps 25 -of mpeg  -o OUTPUT INPUT " and it worked fine, but then i changed it to "mencoder -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=192 -srate 44100 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:vbitrate=200
<Makuseru> -vf scale=320:240 -ofps 25 -of mpeg -sid <1> -o OUTPUT INPUT " and now it doesnt work, any am i doing that correctly? I guess not since it isn't working?
<dwidmann> Makuseru: remove the <>
<Makuseru> dwidmann: i remove them and it says "you can not set a section as a conversion type"
<dwidmann> hm, weird
<dwidmann> I'm no pro with it, so I think I'll stop now.
<Makuseru> dwidmann: alright, thanks anyway
<jimmy51_home> how can i reset the main panel to the default settings?  i've goobered it up bad.
<jimmy51_home> (kde4)
<root> well I'm repartitioning now
<C_Panic> well I'm repartitioning now
<C_Panic> I'm a little nervous
<jimmy51_home> good luck
<C_Panic> hey genii
<jimmy51_home> for posterity:  Alt+F2, "kquitapp plasma && rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* && plasma"
<jimmy51_home> someone in #kde answered
<C_Panic> I've never used PartMagic before, and I did something that I'm a little concerned about
<C_Panic> I tried to resize my sda3 partition (/home) and I told it to go ahead and do this without moving it anywhere
<C_Panic> PM worked on it for awhile and then finished. Afterward, it appeared that nothing had changedc
<C_Panic> After a bit of messing around, I figured out how to get it to resize and move my partitions. I did this without actually doing anything. Once I got all the sizes how I wanted them, I cleared the task list, then clicked each partition in order, typing the exact sizes I wanted and moving them into the freespace one after another.
<ubuntu> can I install kubuntu 8.04 over kubuntu 7.04
<LastSmurai> can I install kubuntu 8.04 over kubuntu 7.04
<C_Panic> Finally, after arranging them how I want them, I told it to perform all tasks in the queue. There were only 3 operations to do, and it started doing them immediately.
<C_Panic> It's still working now. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
<LastSmurai> hello anybody home
<dwidmann> LastSmurai: fresh install or upgrade?
<C_Panic> LastSmurai: You want to install Gutsy over Feisty? Why not just upgrade?
<LastSmurai> both r fiesty... 7.04 and 8.04. I want to upgrade to ver. 8.04 from 7.04....how to do it?
<dwidmann> c_panic: safe upgrade path requires upgrading to gutsy, then to hardy (heck, in a week or two, you can add intrepid to the end of that also). So long as the /home is on a separate partition a fresh install will probably be easier
<LastSmurai> i have made 29 G partition for /home or ROOT, 2 gb for SWAP and 1 GB for boot when I was installing Kubuntu 7.04
<l3r1k> Hello all.. I'm trying to install adobe flash player 10 in Firefox... I've tried both downloading it via synaptic and via the adobe download site and restarted firefox... But nothing works!
<dwidmann> LastSmurai: so /home isn't separate? ... rats, have anywhere good to back it up to?
<LastSmurai> I have installed many upgrades through sudo command in konsole..now i have to do it again?
<dwidmann> LastSmurai: you can back up what you have installed
<LastSmurai> how ?
<dwidmann> LastSmurai: dpkg --list | grep ^ii.* | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | tr '\n' ' ' > packagelistbackup
<LastSmurai> what good would it bring...Oh yes I have also imported my outlook e-mails in kontact...is there any way i can access gnome tooo?
<dwidmann> LastSmurai: so long as you keep and/or backup your /home folder, that won't be lost
<arrrghhh> so k3b can't burn m4a files to an audio disc... but brasero can?!?  this is disappointing.
<LastSmurai> hey guys why come my amrok does not play mp3 files?
<dwidmann> LastSmurai: You can make it play those files, you'll need to install the mp3 decoder first though ... there are legal issues surrounding it
<dwidmann> arrrghhh: do you have libk3b3-extracodecs installed?
<arrrghhh> lemme check.
<arrrghhh> LastSmurai, kubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta-package of all the 'non-free' as in free speech stuff ubuntu can't include by default (java, flash, mp3 etc)
<arrrghhh> dwidmann, yes i already had libk3b2-extracodecs installed.
<dwidmann> arrrghhh: it might need the "transcode" program to be able to do it, do you have that?
<LastSamurai> dwidmann...i am newbie or lame to linux...but the sudo command helped me through internet
<LastSamurai> how can i install the mp3 decoder from kubuntu CD...any suggesstions?
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, did you not read what i told you?
<arrrghhh> dwidmann, i just installed transcode.  i'll try it again.
<arrrghhh> still didn't work...
<arrrghhh> it's just weird that brasero (under kde) will transcode w/o any problems.
<LastSamurai> arrrghhh...i am laaaammmmee...what part u did not understand
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, what part did you not understand?  i told you what package to install.
<NickPresta> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arrrghhh> that works too.
<LastSamurai> tell me how man
<NickPresta> LastSamurai, we can only tell you how to fish. We can't catch it for you. :)
<LastSamurai> how to install packages...i am really a new guy...i dont know how i am chattin through IRC
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, open adept package manager.... install kubuntu-restricted-extras.  or sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<NickPresta> !adept | LastSamurai
<ubottu> LastSamurai: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, beats the heck outta me, i can't help you if you don't even know how you're doing what you are doing currently...
<LastSamurai> sorry arrrghhh...
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, essentially if you can't help yourself, why should we help you?
<LastSamurai> but dont get angry man...u know if  a baby does not know how to walk until the parents dont help the baby lift up
<LastSamurai> ok man...i think i should not ask u guys
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, and i would have more sympathy to your ignorance if you were willing to help yourself.
<LastSamurai> ok man done...
<ralpho> Check out my 8.10 desktop    http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=80642902048fea3b2a4f2a&p=screen
<NickPresta> LastSamurai, if you want to be successful with Linux (and anything in general) you need to learn how to read and follow directions.
<NickPresta> ralpho, neat, but #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
<LastSamurai> ok NickPresta...i would do that
<arrrghhh> ralpho, i am curious, is that a widget that shows the cpu info?  looks like conky but prettier lol
<ralpho>  kd4 can run superkaramba widgets
<ralpho> and apple ones
<ralpho> cool
<arrrghhh> ralpho, i know... i was asking what that cpu monitor was a widget or what...
<ralpho> a superskaramba widget without superkaramba
<LastSamurai> dudes....sudo work. ... HAHAHAHA
<arrrghhh> lol k
<ralpho> oxygen is the widget
<arrrghhh> thanks.  i will check out kde4 again shortly i'm sure... intrepid comes with it by default, yes?
<LastSamurai> dudes any way i can also have a gnome in kubuntu
<ralpho> yes
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, gnome and kde are separate window managers.  their respective apps can run in either environment, but you have to logout and switch between kde and gnome if you want a diff environment...
<NickPresta> LastSamurai, you can have any mythical creatures you want in KDE ;)
<ralpho> intrepid is the best os in the world dont care what anyone says
<arrrghhh> ralpho, lol.  that's... cocky.
<LastSamurai> man i have KDE enviroment...how to install gnome also so i can switch to gnome or kde
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, install the ubuntu-desktop package.  then you can logout and select a diff. window manager from the login screen.
<LastSamurai> arrrghhh...any sudo command to install ubuntu-desktop package? SORRY !
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, uhm... do you know what sudo is?  or what the commands you are running do?
<ralpho> wait till this gets wide spread usage its so stable and this is the freaking beta.
<arrrghhh> ralpho, it has always gotten better with every release i've used.  can't say that for microshaft.
<arrrghhh> kde4 was far from stable last time i used it on my machine.
<LastSamurai> no man...i just know that when i needed firefox...i went to their website...i told me to follow the instructions in konsole and get it installed...then i found many things the same way and installed it through SUDO
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, ok... so sudo gives you "super-user" access - as in root access.  that's all SUDO does.  it makes the command you are running run with "root" access.
<arrrghhh> so if you do sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop - this will run "aptitude" with the command "install" and what package to install?  well "ubuntu-desktop" of course.
<arrrghhh> tell me i'm not just wasting my... well not breath but time i guess would be the thing i'd be wasting.
<ralpho> I have a crap ati 200m and a crap amd laptop in a week no crash and i have as you can see everythibg running
<ralpho> how ever there is a kde 4 learning curve.
<LastSamurai> OK now i got it man....no u r not wasting your time arrrghhh...but u r wasting your brain to teach me. So nice of you to help a guy like me. THANX.
<arrrghhh> i'm not wasting my brain so long as you're actually absorbing what i'm telling you and you're actually reading links that people send you.
<LastSamurai> yes
<LastSamurai> dear arrghhh...where r u from man...your english does not seems to be amarican
<krugx> ralpho: learning curve? it seems pretty intuitive to me
<LastSamurai> wait...i am loggin off...
<arrrghhh> LastSamurai, why would you say that?  not bein crude enough for you?
<arrrghhh> krugx, i think he means vs kde3...
<krugx> well if youve used kde3 youll know what i mean
<LastSamurai> heheheh
<ralpho> krugx: wait till you do someting as simple as delete the clock and try to put it back
<ralpho> oh you can use a widget but no date
<krugx> hmm yes.. i see where youre coming from
<arrrghhh> i thought it was pretty different from kde3.
<krugx> yes plasma takes a bit to get used to but the apps are certainly wellpolished
<krugx> except for konqueror atm
<ralpho> oh its worth it
<arrrghhh> plasma wouldn't load for me last time i used kde4.  which was... 4.1.
<ralpho> i like simple drag to resize widgets but dont forget to lovk them
<ralpho> lock
<krugx> yeah the dashboard effect is cute aswell
<ralpho> when i changed from kde 2 to 3 i felt the same way
<ralpho> i thought in a year there would be kde4 back then its been a long wait
<christian_> hola
<christian_> hola
<christian_> necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu
<christian_> alguien que me pueda ayudar
<\Kira> in dolphin, when I click on a superkaramba python script it turns my cursor into a targeting arrow and when I click it takes a PDF screenshot and causes the computer speaker to beep twice. Whats going on?
<christian_> in spanish
<NickPresta> !es | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<christian_> gracias
<christian_> in inglish, my sistem is very low, lento help my
<b0unce> hey hey
<b0unce> anyone talking on here?
<b0unce> So uh....
<b0unce> is everyone here bots?
<Waldo_> I'm not, last I checked
<b0unce> just seems quite here
<b0unce> 1st time here actaully
<Waldo_> same here
<b0unce> yeah
<b0unce> I suppose you use kubuntu
<Waldo_> yeah
<b0unce> Have you used any other distros?
<Waldo_> Just added it an hour or so
<Waldo_> Used plain Ubuntu a bit before that
<b0unce> Yeah I used that ahwile ago
<b0unce> The one thing about the untu distros is that they just work
<b0unce> I actaully taking a break form gentoo right now
<b0unce> They need to get some tings together
<Waldo_> I only downloaded Ubuntu on sunday, actually
<Waldo_> Which makes me crazy new, I guess
<b0unce> yeah
<b0unce> ha yeah
<b0unce> all good though
<b0unce> welcome to open source
<b0unce> lotso free stuff
<Waldo_> Free is always awesome
<Waldo_> Doesn't hurt that kubuntu is way nicer to look at than XP, either
<b0unce> yeah, it'll be faster also
<b0unce> it's a good nix type to start with
<b0unce> and go back to in my case
<b0unce> i guess benefit 1 is xchat is free for linux
<Waldo_> heh
<Waldo_> I'm still trying to get used to Konversation
<Waldo_> I was already nice and used to Pidgin
<Voyager529> hey all
<thismamacooks200> ﻿if I run a repeating playlist or a long video in *any* media player, it stops playing and the player eventually stop playing sound at all until I close and restart it. I also have the same problem with audio in firefox. Games also will not make sound if firefox or a media player are opened first.
<b0unce> hey voyager
<Waldo_> 'lo
<Voyager529> question, if you've got a moment
<Voyager529> I want to dual-boot this system
<b0unce> this..do you have flashinstalled?
<b0unce> If you dual boot do windows 1st
<Voyager529> I have Windows installed and 13GBytes of unformatted space
<b0unce> then nix on top,it's easier
<Voyager529> when I do the install
<b0unce> yes
<Voyager529> that was the plan
<b0unce> and that enough room
<Waldo_> I just installed with wubi
<Voyager529> ...enough for Ubuntu and Unreal Tournament 2004 =)
<b0unce> make your swap space about 1.5-2 times your RAM
<Waldo_> But if you've got unformatted space, your way should work better
<b0unce> Voyager...play that on windoze side
<Voyager529> lol
<Voyager529> I'm test driving
<Voyager529> for a friend with a Mac and no copy of windows
<b0unce> Man i've been through so many distros, you'll eventually shed through a ton
<thismamacooks200> b0unce: yes, I have the official flash I think, the firefox plug in. lemme check...   libflashplayer.so, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124, Shockwave Flash, FutureSplash Player
<Waldo_> While the questions are flying...
<Voyager529> I then choose "Guided - use the largest continuous free space", and life is all good?
<b0unce> thismamacooks...do you have qt-4* package installed?
<Waldo_> Anyone here know how to make links in Konversation open in Firefox, instead of Konqueror?
<b0unce> voyager...yes
<b0unce> the ez way
<Voyager529> The partition tables of the following devices are changed:/ SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda)/The following partitions are going to be formatted:/ partition #5 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as ext3/ partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<Voyager529> that looks right?
<b0unce> wht about a root partition?
<b0unce> or is that what it showed you?
<Voyager529> that's what it showed me
<b0unce> mmmkay
<thismamacooks200> b0unce: "﻿qt-4" in adept shows no results, so I don't think I have it
<b0unce> partiotion
<C_Panic> I have a few questions about KDE4
<b0unce> thismamacooks..qt-core installed and x11 maybe what you need.
<C_Panic> how's the backward compatibility for KDE3 apps?
<b0unce> KDE3 and KDE4 apps are compatib;e
<b0unce> sumwhat
<b0unce> lol
<Voyager529> b0unce: ...just click install and wait? Windows install will be safe?
<C_Panic> OK what's this "plasma" I keep hearing about?
<b0unce> anything that ran on kde3 will run on kde4
<b0unce> plasma is cool
<b0unce> and if you have a decent lcd will see the effects
<C_Panic> what is it, actually?
<C_Panic> my main computer has an excellent monitor
<b0unce> It's a collection of display packages for kkde4
<b0unce> that make apps look prettty nice
<C_Panic> like compiz or something?
<b0unce> I personnaly have it
<b0unce> sorta yes
<C_Panic> oh, so it's a skinning thing?
<b0unce> has it's own screen savers and windows loos
<b0unce> looks
<b0unce> stuff like that
<b0unce> mainly a skinning thing
<C_Panic> I personally bhate the look of Vista
<b0unce> yeah
<Waldo_> Vista is kind of gross
<C_Panic> It looks like somebody poured a quart of corn syrup over every onscreen element
<b0unce> voyager..windows will be safe
<Voyager529> w00tness
<thismamacooks200> b0unce: "﻿qt-core" also shows no results either. (as in [X]not installed, ﻿[X]installed, ﻿[X]upgradable) I must be missing a repository?
<C_Panic> plasma doesn't look like that, does it?
<b0unce> you will have a pre boot option to pick windoze or nix
<Waldo_> Reminds me of XP with everything overdone
<C_Panic> I mean, if it does then I don't want it
<C_Panic> is it an option for KDE4?
<b0unce> it's just an option, you can configure kde howwver
<b0unce> u want
<C_Panic> I read something about KDE4 having a weird way of handling the desktop
<C_Panic> like, all the icons are stored in a certain area or something...
<b0unce> ive tried lots and i like kde
<C_Panic> and you can't just click on them to open the apps
<b0unce> qt-core if not there won't run much media
<b0unce> forgive me as I havent ran ubuntu/k in awhile
<thismamacooks200> ﻿all the icons are stored in a certain area? that's insane. the proper way to do things is spread them all other the whole file system
<b0unce> you can get rid of that
<C_Panic> they're sort of coralled to a certain space on the desktop or something
<C_Panic> or so I have read
<b0unce> and move them to only show at your "bar" when open
<b0unce> no they are lots of places
<b0unce> they are in your filesystem amager
<C_Panic> I wonder what this reviewer was talking about
<b0unce> manager
<C_Panic> I mean on the desktop
<b0unce> all linux has "basically" the same file system
<thismamacooks200> ﻿b0unce: so I don't need qt-core?
<b0unce> right
<C_Panic> KDE4 introduces a different way of dealing with desktop shortcuts
<b0unce> you do need qt-core
<C_Panic> ...supposedly, according to this reviewer
<b0unce> kde4 has alot of possibilies
<thismamacooks200> b0unce: apt-get reports "E: Couldn't find package qt-core". so has ﻿qt-core been renamed?
<b0unce> also thismamacooks..make sure you have the most updated x-11 apps, but ubuntu I think is pretty good about that
<b0unce> it may not be in the ubuntu repository
<b0unce> unfortunately
<C_Panic> I'm considering upgrading to the KDE4 version of Hardy
<C_Panic> Damn, this repartitioning process takes a long-ass time
<stuart> Hey guys, I am a complete noob how do you change your default browser I've just clicked on a link with and its opened konquere instead of ff3
<b0unce> thismamacooks...it sounds more like an x11 problem now that I thin about it
<b0unce> can't remember
<Waldo_> dunno stuart, but I'm here wondering the same thing
<b0unce> ff3 has an option in its advanced settings actaully
<thismamacooks200> It seems I have x11 version 7.3
<Waldo_> b0unce, you mean the default browser option?
<b0unce> yes
<Waldo_> it's already set as default
<b0unce> does it act like default
<Waldo_> Yeah, but IRC links still open in konqueror
<Waldo_> think I might have it
<Waldo_> Fixed!
<b0unce> cool
<Waldo_> Found an option in the main system settings
<b0unce> Yeah certain things will go to konq if your a KDE user
<b0unce> I forgot why
<Waldo_> Nothing like an opinionated operating system lol
<C_Panic> "opinionated" LOL
<thismamacooks200> ﻿optionated maybe
<Waldo_> I should get some HAL 9000 sound clips for system sounds
<C_Panic> I used to have lots of movie and TV computer sounds on my system
<Waldo_> My XP is all Star Trek computer sounds right now
<C_Panic> for error messages, I had Linguo the Grammar Robot from The Simpsons, yelling "ERROR! ERROR!"
<Waldo_> Before that it was Star Wars sounds
<Waldo_> My Mac remains resolutely silent
<C_Panic> I also had the computer from Wargames saying "Would you like to play a game?"
<Waldo_> nice
<C_Panic> All the nodes onmy home network are now named after fictional computers from books, movies and TV
<C_Panic> this machine is called "Gibson"
<C_Panic> my fileserver is called Wintermute
<C_Panic> my WiFi network SSID is Skynet
<Waldo_> All of mine are named "Spiffy (computer type)", but since they all basically pretend the others don't exist it's wasted
<thismamacooks200> well, I need to sleep now
<Waldo_> night
<C_Panic> my laptops are called V-Ger, SCMODS and FUCKUP (a computer from Robert Anton Wilson's Illuminatus Trilogy)
<C_Panic> I need a name for my networked printer
<C_Panic> My next laptop is going to be called Bambleweeny57
<Waldo_> Maybe kubuntu and my Mac will actually see each other on the network
<stuart> Sorry guys I'm in the process of getting ready for work so I got one last question you know 8.10 is coming out will I need to reinstall the whole os
<Waldo_> dunno, but I found the answer to your web browser question
<stuart> c
<stuart> cool waldo is it the box saying about default browser in firefox
<Waldo_> Main menu -> system settings -> Default Applications
<stuart> Cheers Waldo
<Waldo_> Then select "Web Browser", select the "in the following browser" option, and pick Firefox from the list
<Waldo_> no prob
<eagles0513875> !ndiswrapper | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eagles0513875> deftone: see if that link helps u out
<mpenales> hi
<silver> hi
<Waldo_> Hmmmm, "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine, to enable file sharing the servers must be installed" Guess it's not gonna be as easy as I'd hoped :P
<stuart> It would be boring if everything was easy waldo
<Waldo_> true
<Waldo_> at least it explicitly states why
<Waldo_> unlike XP, where I jumped through hoops (flaming hoops, no less), configured it like they said, and it still didn't work
<stuart> there is that
<stuart> my orginal question seems to be it will notify you when there is a new version and ask if you want to dowload and install
<silver> hi pipol
<Waldo_> 'lo
<eagles0513875> !marvel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about marvel
<Waldo_> If I did that every time they asked, I'd never have time to do anything but upgrade things
<Guest3465> hi people
<stuart> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Guest3465> anybody there]
<mojacko> hi
<mojacko> any filipino?
<deftone> How do i get 32bit drivers to work in the 64bit version of kubuntu??
<mojacko> hi
<mojacko> hi pipol..
<mojacko> hi pipol
<mojacko> who wants to chat???
<mojacko> hi
<Waldo_> sleep time, I'm out
<mojacko> hi
<mojacko> hi
<mojacko> looking for friends
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<longhai> hello
<mojacko> hello pm me]
<mojacko>  looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...pm me
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...pm me
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<C_Panic> uh-oh...
<C_Panic> I think gparted just crashed!
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<emilsedgh> !mods
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods
<emilsedgh> ah
<emilsedgh> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<mojacko> hi ahadiel
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<emilsedgh> !repeat | mojacko
<ubottu> mojacko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<emilsedgh> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<emilsedgh> mojacko: ^
<mojacko> im so sorry
<mojacko> im new here at irc/ kubuntu
<C_Panic> well I sem to have hit a snag
<C_Panic> *seem*
<C_Panic> GParted has resized my big /home partition, but it keeps crashing or quitting when trying to move the partition to the right so as to make room to grow the other partitions.
<C_Panic> I don't know how I'm going to fix this.
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> does anybody know when will gusty life span end?
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<cryingtux> ?
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<mojacko> looking for friends... partners??? hahahha...
<jussi01> mojacko: enough now!
<b0nn> hi all, I have a problem with xorg, I can no longer get atitvout to work as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=778385
<b0nn> Im here to ask if/how I install the old xorg (which worked)
<jussi01> b0nn: you have your old copy of xorg.conf? IIRC they are interchangeable
<b0nn> hmm
<b0nn> I cant see a backup
<b0nn> I thought apt made a backup of such files
<JackWinter> how to i reset my package database?  when i go to install a new package adept is showing the wrong description for it ?
<JackWinter> never mind, man helped me :) apt-get clean
<mojacko> hi pipol..
<mojacko> im new here
<ossdfijsdf>  ____    _    _     _     ____
<ossdfijsdf> | __ )  / \  | |   | |   / ___|
<ossdfijsdf> |  _ \ / _ \ | |   | |   \___ \
<ossdfijsdf> | |_) / ___ \| |___| |___ ___) |
<ossdfijsdf> |____/_/   \_\_____|_____|____/
<jussi01> sigh...
<mojacko> im new here... can u entertain me
<jussi01> mojacko: youve been told this is a support channel. please use #kubuntu-offtopic and consider this your last warning.
<mojacko> damn..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<scifaux> what up?
<ActionParsnip> nm bro, just entering the same way I do everyday
<ActionParsnip> does anybody know when is OOO3 destined to appear on the magical repos?
<martinjh99> Morning - Is there a Asus EEE901 version of Kubuntu or will the standard install disc I have install once written to a USB Stick?
<ActionParsnip> martinjh99: http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/
<martinjh99> Seen that one - Might try it...  But I would love a KDE distro on it though ;)
<ActionParsnip> martinjh99: then install kde
<ActionParsnip> then
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<martinjh99> Cool... Cheers
<avihayb> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<FisherPrice> LOL
<avihayb> ubottu is good, that's exacly what I needed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> avihayb: ubottu saves time
<avihayb> hell yhe, I just copy pasted the answer to someone who needed on another channle
<rysiek> hi all
<ActionParsnip1> hi rysiek
<rysiek> I have played a bit and install xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu - and tht b0rked my GTK settings completely. I removed xubuntu-desktop and all xubuntu* and xfce* packages, but GTK is still borked (i.e. it doesn't use the gtk-qt-engine)
<rysiek> I can't seem to find where can I change/fix that
<rysiek> I remember there used to be something called "GTK Settings" in System Settings -> Appearance, but it's not there anymore
<ActionParsnip1> rysiek: gimme a sec theres folders for this
<ActionParsnip1> rysiek: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<ActionParsnip1> rysiek: the folders it says to rm, just rename them with mv
<rysiek> yeah, thanks
<ActionParsnip1> rysiek: then reboot
<rysiek> erm... won't X restart do the trick?
<rysiek> anywhoo, thanks, gtg
<rysiek> cu all
<ActionParsnip1> rysiek: ive always rebooted. you could try it
<andy_> hmm. testing this irc client.
<ActionParsnip1> andy_ seems ok
<andy_> lol
<andy_> well.. looking at settings
<nero_> ,
<manish> hi guys , there is something woring with my zimbra. Its not downloading the latest mails from yesterday. I think it is syncing the actions like deleting mails i deleted while offline but when it comes to downloading mails it is not doing so ... what do you think can be the reason and how can i correct it ....
<admi> bonjour djourté
<djourte> comment vas-tu
<admi> bien
<manish> has anybody faced a similar problem earlier.... Has it something to do with the mail download limits ... can i change them
<manish> please help ... the net at my place is not working and i cant sit in the college for more than 15 more minutes ... 20 at the max i think
<manish> can anybody see my post ... i am unsure whether it is visible or not
<Dragnslcr> Yes, it is
<simone> ciao
<ActionParsnip1> manish: i can see it
<manish> thanks for the rescue again ActionParsnip
<manish> do u have any idea of what may be wrong.... with it as you and ginii were the one who solved my problem 3 days ago about reinstalling zimbra
<manish> ActionParsnip: do you have any idea of what can be wrong........ with it as you and ginii were the one who solved my problem 3 days ago about reinstalling zimbra
<ActionParsnip1> !info zimbra
<ubottu> Package zimbra does not exist in hardy
<manish> ActionParsnip: i am using KDE (Kubuntu)
<manish> ActionParsnip1: you there .... do u have any idea of what may be wrong with it...
<simone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<simone> ciao
<simone> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !it | simone
<ubottu> simone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<manish>  there is something woring with my zimbra. Its not downloading the latest mails from yesterday. I think it is syncing the actions like deleting mails i deleted while offline but when it comes to downloading mails it is not doing so ... what do you think can be the reason and how can i correct it .... has anybody faced a similar problem earlier.... Has it something to do with the mail download limits ... can i change them
<DexterF> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ganxiaofei-kde> 有中国的用户吗
<DexterF> ganxiaofei-kde: english channel
<ganxiaofei-kde> I don't known how to use this
<DexterF> ganxiaofei-kde: use what?
<ganxiaofei-kde> this
<DexterF> ...
<ganxiaofei-kde> konversation
<ganxiaofei-kde> where are you from
<DexterF> ganxiaofei-kde: /join #<channelname> joins a channel, F5 gives you a search window where you can search for channels
<DexterF> I'm german
<ganxiaofei-kde> I'm a chinese
<DexterF> ganxiaofei-kde: well, if you speak english a bit, ask whatever question you came for here, otherwise try a chinese speaking channel
<ganxiaofei-kde> You are right
<ganxiaofei-kde> May I ask you what is your job .an engineer ?
<eagles0513875> ganxiaofei-kde: ?
<Tm_T> Police I am
 * Tm_T goes Judge Dredd -mode
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: you mean we are
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: no, not you
 * eagles0513875 is.judge dredd jr 
<ganxiaofei-kde> perhaps
<ganxiaofei-kde> Is there anyone who have ever come to china
<Pici> ganxiaofei-kde: Thats not really on-topic for this channel.  Perhaps #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask.
<ganxiaofei-kde> But everyone here keep silence
<eagles0513875> !inx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inx
<ubundom> here's a wierd OOo Calc backwards compatibility problem: when I swap between 2.4.1 and 3.0.0 I get formulas with EOMONTH() changed to org.openoffice.eomonth() ... any ideas ... anyone?
<ubundom> WHoops, sorry, wrong channel!
<mrunagi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<eagles0513875> are there any nasty dns bugs floating around in hardy
<mrunagi> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<mrunagi> haha i get it..........the names are in alphabetical order
<Pici> :D
<Pici> !codenames | mrunagi
<ubottu> mrunagi: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<mrunagi> feisty fawn, gutsy gibbon, hardy heron, intrepid ibex
<Pici> eagles0513875: Not that I'm aware of, you can check launchpad though.
<mrunagi> !cioverlay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cioverlay
<mrunagi> does xubuntu have cioverlay turned on and composite off by default?
<eagles0513875> Pici: cuz im having issues with dns not resolving right im not sure if that would be due to me having bind partiallyl configured but when i ran a script that cleared out dns things started functioning again
<Pici> mrunagi: Have you asked in #xubuntu?
<mrunagi> no............im about to.........i cant seem to get my xorg to config right..........im trying to add those two options and compiz is suppose to fail without composite
<mrunagi> but it doesnt =/
<eagles0513875> Pici: is it possible for a dns cache on linux to go bad
<Pici> eagles0513875: Those sort of specifics are outside my knowledge.  You could try asking in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-server as this doesn't seem to be specifically a Kubuntu issue though :)
<mrunagi> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<eagles0513875> !binary | mrunagi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binary
<mrunagi> how do i install a .bin
<eagles0513875> mrunagi: is this in pkg with source code
<mrunagi> i dunno im trying to install java
<Tann> mrunagi: would you not just run it like this when you are in the directory of the .bin? -> ./the_file.bin
<eagles0513875> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<eagles0513875> !java | mrunagi
<ubottu> mrunagi: please see above
<eagles0513875> Pici: ubuntu server channel was no help
<eagles0513875> think everyone is too busy on intrepid
<mrunagi> they make j ava so hard to install
<mrunagi> how do you connect to wireless via cli
<Tm_T> hi mrunagi
<mrunagi> hi
<mrunagi> how are you?
<brewmaster> is it possible to install and setup kubuntu on one machine, pull that HD and just put it in a different computer and it'll work?
<mrunagi> brewmaster: i imagine you would need to recompile when you move
<Pici> brewmaster: You may have issues with grub and fstab due to harddrive changes, but other than that it should work.
<mrunagi> is it possible to stop a package dl in cli and pick it up where it left off later
<Pici> mrunagi: ctrl-c.  But only if its in the download stage, never the install stage.
<mrunagi> how do u restart it later
<Pici> mrunagi: Just issue the apt-get install command again
<mrunagi> oh thats high speed
<mrunagi> i like that :D
<mrunagi> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mrunagi> ugh java is ANNOYING
<mrunagi> i guess its installed?
<randry> Hi
<mrunagi> hi!
<randry> can anyone help me with my wireless?
<genii> mrunagi: What does:      apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre  sun-java6-plugin                       show?
<randry> ubuntu dapper 6.06
<randry> bcm4311
<cuznt> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<randry> yes but it doesn't resolve my problem
<mrunagi> it shows installed none version tables and stuff
<randry> I have bcm43xx-fwcutter and ndiswrapper
<mrunagi> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrunagi> lol
<randry> I have tried all of that
<randry> it is still doing this
<randry> 0000:06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4311 (rev 01)
<randry> when I run lspci
<randry> another problem is that when I enter my password to system>amdin>networkin it says wrong password
<ralpho> the driver has to be in the firmware dir inside the b43 folder.
<randry> which driver
<ralpho> b43
<randry> what can I do?
<mrunagi> !b8zs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b8zs
<timur> ee
<blip-> hi, i've used this command multiple times, but i'm not getting any output anymore in anydirectory !    Could some updated system package have changed the behaviour ?   thanks                  ls -l | gawk {$4}
<ralpho> randy http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<ocs> hi. where can i find a list of usb gsm modems compatible with kubuntu ?
<kniolet> ocs: while i am sure there are some that are not, all the ones i have tried (probably about 4 or 5) worked fine in linux if you dont mind writing connection scripts yourself
<ocs>  if you dont mind writing connection scripts yourself = ?
<ocs> kniolet:
<genii> ocs: The usb modems often accept same set of standard Hayes modem commands. So you would use something like Expect to write a small script which perhaps dials out and then enters name and password once connected. Etc
<ocs> genii: i know that (i used serial modems) . this is not my problem. the question is finding an USB modem which is compatible without problem on kubuntu
<ocs> i don't have much time to choose a random one and then try it. I want to choose one from a "certified" (or similar) list for (k)ubuntu
<eagles0513875> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<genii> ocs: I use my nokia phone as a modem when travelling
<ocs> genii: i'm not searching for phones
<ocs> i'm searching for modems only
<genii> ocs: The modem list on the wiki seems to cover only 3G types. But google shows many people are using Huawei E220 gsm modems and AT&T GT Max 3.6 on Ubuntu with success
<ocs> let's have a look. thnks genii
<ocs> genii: huawei e220 is UMTS, i'm searching for smthing gprs.
<genii> ocs: http://reillyblog.com/archives/70-ATT-Broadband-Card-GT-Max-3.6-with-Ubuntu-8.04.html
<kniolet> most umts cards can fall back to gprs
<ocs> kniolet: but they are more expensive
<kniolet> its probably hard to find a usb modem that doesnt cover all of gprs/edge/umts/hsdpa nowadays
<ocs> kniolet: this is true. therefore i asked my question :)
<kniolet> you can prabably get like a pcmcia card that is only gprs
<kniolet> i think sony still makes them
<kniolet> but i have actually never even seen a usb one that wasnt at least umts
<ocs> kniolet: so, the conclusion is phone or umts modem ?
<kniolet> thats what i would say would be the most likely that you will actually find
<ocs> i see
<ocs> in addition: when i google for modems, i have a list of phones, unfortunately
<cristian_> Hello, What is the package that controls the multimedia keys in laptops' keyboards? I need to submit a bug report...
<emilsedgh> cristian_: kmilo
<emilsedgh> cristian_: if your are on kde3 its kmilo
<emilsedgh> cristian_: on kde4 its kmix i guess
<cristian_> emilsedgh: actually no, I'm on kde4
<cristian_> emilsedgh: OK thank you!
<emilsedgh> cristian_: on pre-8.10 i think there is no such thing
<emilsedgh> cristian_: on 8.10 its kmix
<cristian_> emilsedgh: I'm on 8.10 beta
<emilsedgh> cristian_: so its kmix i guess
<cristian_> emilsedgh: Thanks, I'll try submitting the bug now
<antonio_> hola
<antonio_> hay alguien de españa por aquí?
<geek> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antonio_> hay alguien de españa?
<antonio_> hooolaaa
<antonio_> hay algun moderador o alguien asi?????
<Dygash> I just downloaded tintin++ a MUD client and following the sites instructions I can't get it to work
<antonio_> in spanish please
<antonio_> :P
<Dygash> tar -zxf <filename> I have changed the file name to tintin.tar.gz now because the other had version numbers but i still had the same problem as before
<Dygash> inside is tt++
<antonio_> I dont't speak english!!!!
<antonio_> I don't speak english!!!!
<Dygash> yo no allos espanol
<dr_willis> No Hobli
<dr_willis> No Hoblo
<dr_willis> :)
<mrunagi> i accidently deleted my xorg.conf
<mrunagi> um.........help?
<mrunagi> :D
<dr_willis> !info tintin
<ubottu> Package tintin does not exist in hardy
<Dygash> !info tintin
<antonio_> any Spanish?
<Dygash> i am using kubuntu
<dr_willis> !info tintin++
<ubottu> tintin++ (source: tintin++): classic text-based MUD client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.97.9-2 (hardy), package size 129 kB, installed size 396 kB
<Dygash> !info tintin++
<dr_willis> The package name is 'tintin++' how... odd :)
<vonkleist> antonio_, en este canal se habla principalmente ingles
<vonkleist> te recomiendo que vayas a #kubuntu-es
<antonio_> eres español?
<geek> vonkleist: i linked him to the factoid about it a little earlier. it seems he has problems reading spanish as well ;)
<yotamyael> hi guys.
<Dygash> dr_willis: ubottu any thoughts on what to do?
<yotamyael> I've just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my machine and it give me hard time with my sound card
<Dygash> i put it on desktop thats local right?
<yotamyael> any help?
<mrunagi> how do i undelete
<yotamyael> Also, I wanted to install gnome to see if it has something to do with KDE but couldn't find it on adept installer
<dr_willis> Dygash,  Hmm.. just install the tintin++ package. and launch the app..
<dr_willis> Dygash,  you dont need to mess wiyth the source.
<Dygash> i am struggling to understand how to install it
<vonkleist> geek, I discovered that antonio_ is 11 years old!! :O
<dr_willis> Dygash, ... err.. fire up the package mnager,, search for tintin , click install..
<Dygash> sudo aptitude install of course
<dr_willis> Dygash,  or 'sudo apt-get install tintin++
<yotamyael> anyone?
<dr_willis> Gnome somthing to do with kde? Huh
<yotamyael> no, my sound card issue
<dr_willis>  If you wan tthe full gnome based Ubuntu desktop - install the 'ubuntu-desktop' package.
<eagles0513875> dr_willis: have u setup vpn before
<dr_willis> eagles0513875,  never messed with it.
<eagles0513875> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<eagles0513875> has anyone setup vpn with this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<grendal_prime> i have compiz installed...how do i adjust it?
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Dygash> apt-get and adept installer neither could find tintin but i see it on my desktop
<dr_willis> install ccsm and start tweaking
<grendal_prime> im using the advanced desktop settings wizard...but there is no apply button, and the changes i make do not get applied?
<dr_willis> Dygash,  the package name is 'tintin++'  you may need to add extra repositorues.. IF You  dowloaded a .deb package you can just double click on it.. if you downloaded the .tar.gz.. you should proberly not mess with the source. and use the package manager
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  gnome works that way. :) no apply. ya set the setting.. it takes effect.. normally
<dr_willis> some tmes compiz and kde get a liottle out of sync
<eagles0513875> !vpb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vpb
<grendal_prime> well a little i could understand, but...literally NOTHING i do has any effect
<eagles0513875> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dr_willis> grendal_prime,  well.. lets see.. you are using kde3 and not 4? you did start compiz with 'compiz --replace' ?
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion is a good read to start with
<kniolet> wow i used to use tintin++ to play MUDs in like 1992, do people still do that? lol
<dr_willis> kniolet,  theres still a lot of them around. :)
<dr_willis> I recall some very advanced mud clients also.. and some muds even have web based clients/java
<kniolet> yeah but thats getting into being a mmorpg and not a mud anymore
<yotamyael> dr_willis, I can't find ubuntu-desktop on my package manager
<yotamyael> but I could find it on apt-get and downloading it
<darkmoon> hi there
<dr_willis> i would guess you are using the package manager wrongly then. :)
<darkmoon> how i start a service ?
<darkmoon> i need start bind ...
<dr_willis> or using that crippled down  add/remove icon tool
<dr_willis> normally if you install a service - it autmatically gets added to the services started up
<antonio_> hola
<antonio_> hay alguien ???
<antonio_> español??
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install tintin++
<dr_willis> tt++
<dr_willis> !sysv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv
<DarthFrog> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<antonio_> no me funciona
<Dygash> doent work for me
<antonio_> el canal
<antonio_> me dice:
<Dygash> turned the adept manager on and i'm downloading again to see if it picks up as the l;ast downloads
<antonio_> [Error] \ubuntu-es: No existe ese apodo o canal.
<DarthFrog> antonio:  #ubuntu-es
<niklauz> hey guys
<niklauz> hows it going?
<ubuntu> what is the name of the propierty hardware configuration in kubuntu
<ubuntu> like video cards etc etc
<DarthFrog> ubuntu: jockey-kde.
<dr_willis> jokey<tab>  or jocky<tab>
<dr_willis> L(
<dr_willis> :) Jokey.. sounds like a smurf..
<dr_willis> Jockey sounds like a smurf also.. heh
<dr_willis> noight all
<DarthFrog> The image arises of a blue smurf on a racehorse named KDE. :-)
<Dygash> sudo tar -zxf /home/luke/Desktop//tintin-1.98.5-linux.tar.gz
<Dygash> i dont get any errors but nothing happens
<yotamyael> I think I'm using the cripple one.
<DarthFrog> Dygash: You shouldn't need sudo to do that.
<Dygash> but my manager could not find it
<DarthFrog> and you don't need the hyphen in front of -zxf
<DarthFrog> Try: tar zxvf <tarfile> instead.
<ubuntu> how do i change, the window decoration in kde 4 Dygash
<Dygash> i did that it said tt++ on the next line, thats hopeful
 * niklauz wonders at what point will kde4 be better than kde3.5 
<Dygash> ls shows tt++
<zer0o> hi guys i cannot access to my hard drives from "storage media" if i try it says "Feature only available with HAL" i can only access them from "root>media" ????????? anyone can help?
<Cannoli> hey how can i find out wht chipset i have
<Cannoli> ?
<tindor_> Cannoli, sudo lspci
<romain_> hello , can i have the link for kubuntu french please ??
<geek> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<romain_> thank you
<geek> c'est rien ;)
<cuznt> oui
<cuznt> si
<eagles0513875> !fr | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> !es | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<niklauz> hey isnt there a way to add medibuntu using apt-get ? i thought it was medibuntu-keyring or something like that
<asfak> how do i disable some startup applications in Kubuntu intrepid ?
<niklauz> asfak: check in ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<asfak> thanks
<asfak> but its empty, with one hiddden file
<wftl> I've got a notebook that was recently upgraded to Kubuntu Hardy. Most things work, but Firefox takes forever (about 2 minutes) to load, then when it finally does, seems to lock up.
<wftl> Ideas? Suggestions?
<cuznt> i use seamonkey
<cuznt> my firefox crashes a lot.,
<cuznt> just p00f! and its gone
<cuznt> there is also epiphany web browser too that is kind of nice
<niklauz> asfak: thats where it typically is, which app is autostarting?
<niklauz> when kde saves the session on logout it may be set in this way also, or within the specific apps config
<asfak> niklauz, i got that, it was in /.config/autostart
<niklauz> ah, my info was from kde3, i didn't realize it was changed  :)
<asfak> thanks anyway
<asfak> niklauz, how do i change usplash ?
<wftl> I was actually hoping to figure out a way to make Firefox work rather than switching browsers. [ insert appropriate smiley here ]
<niklauz> asfak: you can replace the specific packages, if you want to usea custom image you'll need to do a little reading
<niklauz> for example
<asfak> i think i will need to do some homework ....
<niklauz> n1x0r@callisto:~$ dpkg -l | grep -i usplash
<niklauz> ii  kubuntu-artwork-usplash                    1:8.04-20                                            kubuntu artwork for usplash
<niklauz> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<niklauz> asfak: ^^
<asfak> niklauz, that was simple using startupmanager. I download usplash from kde-look.org, and rest was damn easy.
<asfak> yes, but now i would like to create usplash with my image. I think that was easy job in mandriva. Let me find some easy GUI for that.
<niklauz> cool, i'll look into that for myself, can u link to the one you picked i'm curious
<alarm> hello, to use some 3d desktop effects, i need compiz ? beryl is outdated or what?
<asfak> niklauz, i download http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Intrepid+USPLASH?content=91436 . Extracted *.so and ...........
<wftl> Are there openoffice.org 3 packages for Hardy . . . anywhere?
<blackflag> !win32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<niklauz> asfak: lol thats cute
<asfak> see u later niklauz.
<wftl> !openoffice.org
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<wftl> Well, that didn't help.
<W8TAH> hi folks - -im trying to install the package kworldclock on kubuntu ibex -- synaptic keeps saying it cant be found -- is it in a special repo or something?
<oz_> hi
<oz_> W8TAH ?
<oz_> ""kworldclock"" ? test "worldclock"
<blackflag> !gosa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gosa
<Shadow_> hello everyone
<oz_> hi
<Shadow_> kubuntu intrepid which kde version will have?
<oz_> 1 second
<vonkleist> Shadow_, mine says it'll be 4.1.2
<W8TAH> oz_, i found it -- sorry
<oz_> 4.1 in the beta
<oz_> no problem
<Shadow_> kde 3.5.10 will not be used to intrepid?
<vonkleist> Shadow_, it seems it won't be
<Shadow_> thnx von:D
<oz_> Ubuntu 8.10: GNOME 2.24 and KDE 4.1.2
<dwidmann> Shadow_: kde3 apps will still be there for apps that haven't been ported yet I think
<Shadow_> sure dwidmann i knew that
<dwidmann> Shadow_: that means at least kdebase/libs will still be there ...
<Shadow_> but i think that kde4 is a bit buggy to come with intrepid
<Shadow_> by that way u make a step backward not forward
<Shadow_> i hope to be false
<dwidmann> Shadow_: kde3 wasn't perfect when it superceded kde2 either
<Shadow_> indeed dwidmann but it's better to have choices:D
<NickPresta> Shadow_, in your opinion, of course. KDE 4.1 is still an earlier version of KDE4. If you're going to wait for KDE4 to be as super stable and feature filled as KDE 3.5.10, you might as well wait a couple years. ;)
<Shadow_> i think NickPresta that there should have again the choice
<Shadow_> and begin to come only with kde4 with 9.04
<Shadow_> soz for my english:D
<ralpho> seems like we changed from kde 2 to kde 3 just 10 years ago
<ralpho> i was sure 4 was just a year away back then.
<ralpho> lol
<NickPresta> Shadow_, well, you don't _have_ to upgrade to Ibex. Hardy with KDE3 still works.
<dwidmann> Shadow_: from the ubuntu perspective, I reckon doing it now gives them more time to get everything "right" before the next LTS release.
<Shadow_> yes by that way it is a right movement dwidmann
<Shadow_> just talking about Intrepid NickPresta that there should have the choice...i dont think that 3.5.10 is the perfect manager
<Shadow_> sure there must be updates and upgrades
<NickPresta> Shadow_, well, the rationale is that KDE3 is obsolete and is largely unmaintained. It would've given no advantage over Hardy, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion
<dwidmann> Shadow_: more choices = more work = more manpower required
<NickPresta> Shadow_, have you actually used KDE4 yet or are you just worried because of what you've heard?
<vonkleist> being that said, KDE4 on Kubuntu is worth a try...
<vonkleist> it runs very well, and I'm talking about the 8.10 beta...
<Shadow_> i have used it NickPresta but i had some issues with networking..:D
<NickPresta> Shadow_, which version?
<Shadow_> 4.1
<NickPresta> Shadow_, each minor release fixes a few things and makes KDE4 more stable overall. 4.1.2 is pretty stable, at least for me.
<C_Panic> Hey everybody
<JackWinter> hi, i just upgraded to kde 3.5.10 (don't know if this is the reason), but konversation keeps on loosing the  connection and then logging in again to the channels.  any ideas ?
<C_Panic> I'm having a problem with this repartitioning task
<Shadow_> with quagga daemon i have issues about the bgpd and ospfd?and with 3.5.10 all was perfect...I hope 4.1.2 gives me more stability NickPresta
<C_Panic> I was able to resize the big /home partition ok, but
<C_Panic> GParted has resized my big /home partition, but it keeps crashing or quitting when trying to move the partition to the right so as to make room to grow the other partitions.
<C_Panic> maybe I need to resize it again, to make it even smaller?
<Shadow_> I have an issue for 3.5.10 with my broadcome 4318 wireless card on laptop...
<Shadow_> I can use it but only with DHCP i want static use but when i do that i cannot scan any network...is like there is no wireless...
<Shadow_> when i turn it back to roaming mode everything works well...
<Shadow_> anyone knows any solution about that?
<giolatalpa> ciao
<giolatalpa> mi serve aiuto è il posto giusto
<giolatalpa> ??
<giolatalpa> c'è qualcuno gentile?
<deftone> can i get songbird through adept?
<Shadow_> have a nice day everyone...Goodbye
<C_Panic> hey genii, yopu there?
<JackTop> i just updated my 8.0.4 to kde 3.5.10 (don't know if this is relevant).  now konversation keeps loosing the connection to the irc servers. any ideas ?
<JackTop> this is not wireless...
<deftone> am new to linux....what virus protection is the best to use?
<Darthfrog> deftone: None needed.  Just common sense.
<mchris> <--hello
<miracleman> hi
<Lurkan> deftone:  in gnu/linux no have virus know`s no need virus protection
<Lurkan> deftone:  you feel the power of gnu/linx
<Lurkan> :)
<deftone> sweet
<deftone> i'm new so i just wanted to ask
<deftone> is there a program for my Blackberry that's good on Linux?
<ubuntu> moin
<ubuntu> moin
<ubuntu> tach auch
<Gh0ul86> Ciao!
<marcel> hi
<oz_> hi
<marcel> how can i change a chanel <
<oz_> 1 channel
<oz_> "/list" and "/join #channel"
<oz_> but 1 channel on this server
<Locki> I'm having a problem with Guidance Power Manager (or possibly HAL).  When I first turn on my laptop, it correctly detects plugged in or not, but if I change (plug in or unplug), it no longer correctly detects it.
<Locki> Though it does detect some change
<C_Panic> Can anyone help me with a partitioning issue?
<marcel> ok but haw can i find channels i other servers<<
<C_Panic> I'm trying to repartition my boot drive and it doesn't seem to be working
<administrator> hello all
<administrator> just a quick question how do i install bin files???
<zer0o> hi guys on closing dolphin i get this message Unable to save bookmarks in /home/emons/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<zer0o> what's that?
<oz_> marcel "/list"
<C_Panic> I've been trying to accomplish this for like 20 hours now and I keep having problems
<C_Panic> is there a suuport forum for PartitionMagic?
<C_Panic> I mean... PartedMagic
<administrator> hi all ive got a quick question how do i install .bin files???
<dwidmann> administrator: well, pull up a shell, mark the file executable (chmod +x filename.bin), then run it (./filename.bin)
<oz_> bye
<administrator> ok ive oepned the console
<administrator> im new to kubuntu so might need some assistance
<coreymon77> administrator: is the .bin file on your desktop?
<gonzalo_> holas, este canal tambien sirve para idioma español, o es solo ingles??
<coreymon77> !es | gonzalo_
<ubottu> gonzalo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gonzalo_> gracias
<coreymon77> administrator: or in your home directory
<administrator> nope its in another folder do you want me to copy it onto the desktop
<coreymon77> administrator: no, just go to it
<administrator> its in my home directory
<coreymon77> administrator: and right click on it and click properties
<administrator> ok ive right clicked on the bin file
<coreymon77> click properties
<administrator> and then clicked propertys
<coreymon77> look around, i believe its under the permissions tab, for an "is executable" box
<administrator> yes this box is selected
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now, open up console
<coreymon77> and type ./thefilename.bin
<coreymon77> or just the first few letters of the file and then press the tab key
<administrator> its saying no such file or directory
<coreymon77> okay then, just type the file name
<administrator> imsorry about this its my first time using this system
<coreymon77> no worries
<administrator> sil nothing
<coreymon77> whats the file name?
<administrator> the downloaded 1?? or .bin??
<coreymon77> the .bin
<administrator> i think its wormux
<coreymon77> just read me the filename of the .bin file
<coreymon77> is it wormux.bin?
<administrator> ok ill start from start again
<administrator> sorry
<administrator> i downloaded this to my desktop
<administrator> and its wormux-0.8.2-static-x86.tbz2
<administrator> i put this into ark and extracted it to my home menu
<coreymon77> okay
<administrator> now theres another folder called wormux-0.8.2-static-x86
<administrator> then wen i go inside that there are 3 other folders
<coreymon77> and inside that is wormux-0.8.2-static-x86.bin right?
<administrator> bin, data,  and lib
<DrX> anyone know how to view the RAID driver version?
<keith> Xorg keeps throwing a wobbly as soon as I install ATI card drivers. Anyone had that before?
<coreymon77> administrator: do something for me
<coreymon77> in console
<administrator> ok
<coreymon77> type apt-cache search wormux
<coreymon77> tell me if something is there
<coreymon77> i mean, if something comes up
<administrator> yes theres something came up
<coreymon77> what
<coreymon77> what came up
<administrator> wormux-funny flight game
<administrator> wormux-data - data files for the game wormux
<coreymon77> administrator: okay, thats enough, stop
<administrator> ok
<coreymon77> administrator: in console type sudo apt-get install wormux
<administrator> yip i had that verson but i toook it back out to get a newer verson which was the one i downloaded
<coreymon77> oh, okay
<administrator> is there anyway i can give you remote access to let u c???
<coreymon77> no, i know what to do
<spedrayes> Hi. Im trying intrepid right now and its great! Im tring to figure out how to open files from a windows share. So far I can open images and pdfs with no problem but I cant open .doc or anything that opens with openoffice... do I have to mount the share?
<coreymon77> administrator: im going to download the file myself and see what you are looking at
<administrator> ok
<administrator> you can get it off the worms site itself
<coreymon77> i know
<administrator> sorry about this im probabally making a mountain out of something so small
<coreymon77> no worries, i just need to see what we are dealing with, then it is easy
<administrator> ok thanks very much i appreciate all your help on this
<administrator> the way i done it was downloaded it onto the desktop
<administrator> and then extracted it thorugh ark into the home folder
<coreymon77> its alright
<coreymon77> i know what to do
<coreymon77> administrator: you know that there is no installing involved here, this is the actual game, you run the bin file here you run the game itself
<deftone> just went on youtube and noticed that I have no sound in opera. Any help pleez
<coreymon77> deftone: do you have sound anywhere else?
<deftone> yep...i have great sound in banshee
<coreymon77> administrator: there is no installing involved here
<administrator> o ryt
<administrator> how do i get it to work
<deftone> although i did download flash from adobe..maybe i need flash from adept?
<administrator> coz i cant find the game itself
<coreymon77> administrator: easy
<coreymon77> in console
<administrator> ok
<coreymon77> type cd wormux then press the tab key
<kexman> hi
<coreymon77> that should complete the rest of the file name
<kexman> is there any default firewall in kubuntu that could block access to kopete to send files to another yahoo messenger ?
<kexman> my friend is trying to send a file to me with kopete and he cant
<Pici> !firewall | kexman
<ubottu> kexman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<administrator> yes ok
<coreymon77> you pressed enter right?
<administrator> yip
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now cd bin
<administrator> ok could you also explain what this is doing as we go along
<administrator> yip i presses enter
<coreymon77> cd means change directory
<coreymon77> basically what you are doing is navigating to the folder of the .bin file
<administrator> ok i see what you mean
<coreymon77> now type wormux
<coreymon77> and the game should open
<administrator> do i have to do this for all bin files i download and extract??
<coreymon77> yup, thats how you run a bin file
<kc8hfi_> how do you add a menu item to the right click menu?  what i'm looking for is for an option to launch konsole from the right menu on the desktop
<administrator> its aying i need to put a sudo in
<coreymon77> administrator: clicking it should work aswell
<coreymon77> administrator: oh, then you do need to install
<coreymon77> administrator: okay, then use sudo
<coreymon77> administrator: the main rule is check apt first, it makes things much easier
<GasFurnace> kubuntu filesystems suck
<agnitio> is it possible to install kubuntu from a usb drive?
<administrator> is that the adpet manager??
<coreymon77> administrator: so sudo wormux
<coreymon77> administrator: yes, adept is just a graphical thing for apt
<administrator> ok then wot??
<coreymon77> administrator: what happened when you typed sudo wormux
<administrator> it said something about unpacking
<coreymon77> okay, so, its doing its thing, just let it go until you are returned to a prompt or something else happens
<administrator> ok it has stopped
<coreymon77> okay, you should be done
<coreymon77> look in your kmenu for it
<administrator> ok yes i c it
<coreymon77> youre done
<administrator> thank you very much
<coreymon77> no problem
<coreymon77> have fun
<administrator> the only problem is its the same verson i had lol
<coreymon77> it is?
<administrator> yip
<coreymon77> did you uninstall it from apt?
<administrator> yip
<coreymon77> look around in that folder that you downloaded
<coreymon77> is there anything new in it?
<administrator> ill have a look
<administrator> nope cant see anything
<coreymon77> oh, im a dork
<Indephysis> Hey, I just found a nice theme that's dark and easy on the eyes, but now some text boxes on sites are unreadable. Any tips?
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> administrator: type cd in console
<deftone> ubuntu only let one stream of audio run at once? is there a fix to this? regularly use youtube and banshee..
<administrator> ok
<coreymon77> administrator: then type cd wormux tab button
<administrator> ok
<coreymon77> administrator: now ./wormux.sh
<administrator> ok the game loaded there
<coreymon77> okay, there you go
<administrator> great i think this is the newer verson
<coreymon77> have fun
<administrator> so to reacp wot did we do there
<administrator> im so sorry to keep bothering you
<coreymon77> all you really needed to do was to run wormux.sh
<coreymon77> cd to the directory and run wormux.sh
<administrator> and do i have to do this command all the time now??
<coreymon77> different packages differ in the details though, so once again, always check apt (adept) firtst
<coreymon77> first*
<Indephysis> Also, how do I change my default web browser?
<administrator> does changing directory mean this is were you will run it through now??
<coreymon77> youre navigating to the directory
<coreymon77> console needs to know what directory to run your command iin
<coreymon77> the cd [plus a folder name] navigates to that directory
<coreymon77> cd without any folder name after it brings you back to your home directory
<administrator> sorry i dont understand really i do apologise
<coreymon77> you will figure it out
<coreymon77> dont worry
<coreymon77> we all did
<aleksive> hello my friends. i have just begun using kubuntu. now everybody, remember i am absolutely new to linux. and if you nice people would assist me, i would be delighted.
<coreymon77> i would, but i am really hungry and have to go eat something
<aleksive> i have a intel 3945ABG wireless networking card, and i already downloaded the proper driver from "http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads" the problem is, i can't understand anything of what the readme says, it says something about "having firmware_loader" enabled, and configuring kernel.
<noam_> a quick question: has the sound-in-flash problem in kubuntu 8.10 beta been solved?
<aleksive> now i wouldn't be surprised if you think this is pretty basic, and i am embarrased not knowing how to install this driver. but i hope anyone can help me. thanks in advance
<administrator> thanks again corey mon
<blip-> hi, ksynaptics isn't in the repos...  and kde-apps says its discontinued.   how can i change my laptop's touchpad settings ?   thanks
<dwidmann> blip-: it is superceded by touchfreeze IIRC
<dwidmann> blip-: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/TouchFreeze?content=61442
<noam_> aleksive: that's not basic...
<noam_> unfortunately i can't help you. there might be a solution in google that doesn't involve messing with the kernel
<administrator> helo peeps just a quick question does nayone know any of the best sites to download games??
<aleksive> i wouldn't know, to me it would seem like installing driver.. and.. installing a driver should be pretty basic.. right?
<aleksive> i should probably install the app that lets me use windows drivers.. right?:)
<blip-> dwidmann: i thought you were joking with that name TouchFreeze :D      It seems to be the replacement for Q/KSynaptics.... but not in the repos yet.  would you recommend i install and use qsynaptics which is in the repo already.. or install a deb package for TF
<dwidmann> blip-: Your call. Either way will work well. Qsynaptics is much more robust but apparently had issues. touchfreeze is pretty basic and doesn't do so well on powertop, but it's drop-dead simple (you'll have to change some settings yourself in xorg.conf this route though, like the pointer acceleration/speed, tapping, and such)
<noam_> aleksive: if you mean ndiswrapper and it works for that card (i personally don't know ndiswrapper), then this might be an easy way to go
<noam_> but installing drivers for hardware is almost never needed in linux as everything is already included in the kernel
<noam_> and since you got to the development page of the driver, it's probably not very user friendly :)
<blip-> hmm,  i'll go with the easy gui qsynaptics and hope it doesn't cause problems.   thanks dwidmann :)
<tez> moin
<tez> wie kann folgendes passieren?
<tez> su
<tez> ich geb das rootpw ein
<tez> su: Fehler bei Authentifizierung
<tez> Sorry.
<blip-> dwidmann: sorry to bother you again, but isn't qsynaptics mean to be a program or is it just some library... i installed it but there is no "qsynaptics" executable
<deftone> aleksive: did you get my pm?
<dwidmann> blip-: hmm, one sec
<aleksive> sorry, wwent downstairs for a tick:)
 * DaSkreech runs powertop on aleksive
<dwidmann> blip-: no, it's definitely an executable ... I don't think it's in hardy at all though.
<dwidmann> blip-: come to think of it
<dwidmann> blip-: That's why I went looking for it and subsequently found touch freeze ... that was quite a while ago.
<blip-> dwidmann: oops sorry my bad.  i installed gsynaptics not q
<blip-> and that does install an exectuable but doesn't bring up any gui.  i think i'll just move to the newer touchfreeze and hope for features soon.  this Dell touchpad is horrible
<dwidmann> blip-: man synaptics will give you a list of options so you can tweak some things I think
<blip-> oh i see.  ok great i can use that.   thanks again dwidmann
<dwidmann> blip-: no problem ... I can grab my xorg.conf if you want a small starting point
<blip-> dwidmann: np,  i'll google some xorgs.  i've taken enough of your time
<dwidmann> blip-: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/10137
<dwidmann> blip-: it's no big deal, I have a pastebinning script that takes the labor out of it :)
<blip-> hmm sounds cool :)   thanks
<genii> Back
<By_Mihni> msg NickServ identify 1991mihni
 * DaSkreech pours a Kuppa Koffe
<DaSkreech> By_Mihni: Guesswhat it's time to change
<niklauz> lulz @ DaSkreech
 * DaSkreech stretches toes
<DaSkreech> Should be fun to be here next week
<niklauz> is the release next week?
<niklauz> i think i'll take my time upgrading
<niklauz> ubuntu excitement is a victim of it's own success
<NickPresta> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<NickPresta> Oct 30th, yep.
<Indephysis> Hey, my birthday.
<KillerJinn> how to save a flash file (flash movies or any flash file) which i can see in a website or web browser?
<istihza> @Killerjinn: The videos you watch will be stored in tmp directory
<kelrona> hello guys... got a problem with Kubuntu 8.04. I'm trying to install a game for Window$ with Wine, but it gets me: Usage msiexec. How does it works?
<KillerJinn> istihza i cant find them i need an app
<istihza> @KillerJinn: Did you check this one out? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2390
<KillerJinn> istihza that is for older ff versions
<istihza> Hmmm... Then I think you should give DownloadHelper a try... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<kelrona> hello guys... got a problem with Kubuntu 8.04. I'm trying to install a game for Window$ with Wine, but it gets me: Usage msiexec. How does it works?
<keith> kelrona: its a bit annoying
<keith> are you comfortable with msiexec
<keith> i mean terminal... wasnt concentrating
<seektherapy> I am not sure why nt hardware for my speakers isnt working
<keith> kelrona: if you are comfortable using the terminal its basically "wine msiexec /i ./setup.msi"
<arrrghhh> so intrepid is awesome, but nvida-settings segfaults whenever i hit "save settings" - i don't get it... my old xorg.conf from hardy doesn't seem to work either.
<arrrghhh> *nvidia-settings* sorry
<kelrona> keith... I need to install an .exe file not a .msi file
<boubbin> will new kubuntu 8.10 have the kde 3.5.10 at all ?
<keith> kelrona: change exe to msi
<keith> i mean msi to exe
<keith> kelrona: if it is an exe, usually just doing "wine setup.exe" works, unless it is an msi using the exe extension, in which the above method works
<arrrghhh> boubbin, kde4.1
<kelrona> keith: it says: fixme:msi:MSI_OpenDatabaseW open failed r = 80030050 for L"C:\\windows\\temp\\msi1fd0.tmp
<l3r1k> Can someone tell me how to use scp to transfer a file in /home/ethan on this machine to a folder on the machine I'm logged into via SSH?
<l3r1k> Sorry for interrupting, if I did.
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, the eaiest would be to "fish" it.  so open dolphin and type "fish://user@ip"
<wolffie> hi ppl
<l3r1k> Ah
<l3r1k> Ok, thank you arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, np.  you can do it with scp, but fishing it is easier IMO.
<l3r1k> But arrrghhh: dolphin doesn't have an addres bar!
<wolffie> i was just wondering does any one know how to get a rtl8187b wifi card running
<l3r1k> Any idea offhand where to enable it?
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, click the button on the left of the bar...
<wolffie> on kde 4.1 that is
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, where the buttons for the folders are?  there's a button to the left.  kinda looks like a notepad.  click it, you'll get a bar to type into.
<l3r1k> Got it.
<wolffie> it's enabled but nobody seems to do a driver for i was told it was included in the latest kernel but isn't
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, it's kde, there's always an option haha
<l3r1k> However, It's not letting me connect. Saying "could not connect to <host>"
<l3r1k> fish://<me>@<ip>
<l3r1k> Correct?
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, yes...
<l3r1k> Hrm
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, firewall maybe?  if you can ssh tho it should be fine.
<l3r1k> @arrrghhh: what port does it use?
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, 22 is the default.
<l3r1k> >:|
<l3r1k> Sorry to bother you, arrrghhh. I'm sure I'll figure it out. Thanks for your help
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, np.  can you ssh to the box?
<l3r1k> Yes
<arrrghhh> hrm.  well that's strange... fish://user@nas works fine for me.  (nas is in my hosts file pointing to 192.168.0.99 which is my file server.)
<Tann> Hello everyone.
<DaSkreech> boubbin: Yes
<l3r1k> Hrm
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, i don't know if this is important, but you are using dolphin yes?
<l3r1k> Yes.
<arrrghhh> i know in gnome you use ssh:// instead of fish.
<l3r1k> :/
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, man page on scp talks about syntax etc.  it's not real difficult so long as you _know_ file paths.
<l3r1k> That I do.
<seektherapy> ok...guess not
<l3r1k> I'm reading the 9th tutorial on it I found on google....
<l3r1k> And failing.
<arrrghhh> just scp user@ip:/path/to/stuff /local/path/
<l3r1k> What about a password?
<ek> To copy a file.
<arrrghhh> or scp /local/path user@ip:/path/to/stuff
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, it asks for it.
<ek> l3r1k: it'll prompt for the password.
<arrrghhh> or if you use keys...
<arrrghhh> rsa, dsa etc.
<ek> -i
<ek> Which chokes sometimes depending on the situation.
<l3r1k> ssh: connect to host oxsh.net port 22: Connection refused
<l3r1k> lost connection
<l3r1k> root@CCNC:/home/ethan/Desktop/Downloads#
<l3r1k> Hrm.
<l3r1k> Ahh
<l3r1k> Probably have to specify a port eh?
<l3r1k> lol
<arrrghhh> yea i have nfs mounts for my local network - might want to look into that if you want a permanent file sharing solution.  scp is great for stuff over the WAN.
<ek> l3r1k: If its not default on 22, yes.
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, don't login as root...
<arrrghhh> and 22 is assumed if it's not specified yes.
<l3r1k> Ahh
<l3r1k> It worked
<l3r1k> THanks a ton guys, I've been wanteing to know how to use this for quite some time.
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, was it because you're logging in as root?
<l3r1k> No.
<l3r1k> I got it working. Thank you both, arrrghhh and ek.
<arrrghhh> k... syntax?
<ek> l3r1k: NO.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: #Ubuntu+1
<ek> Ermm.. "NP" even.
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, what about it?
<l3r1k> scp -P <port> <file> <user>@<host>:/file/to/copy/to
<l3r1k> Is what I used.
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, there ya go.
<l3r1k> :)
<DaSkreech> l3r1k: Or Ctrl+L to get an address bar
<ek> l3r1k: Pretty simple to remember even if you consider the original file will be first and new file will be second in the command.
<l3r1k> I got it in View > Navigation Bar
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, i still wouldn't ssh as root.  you can su to root once you're in.
<l3r1k> Yes, ek.
<ek> IE: scp original user@host:~/ (Move original file to host)
<DaSkreech> l3r1k: try sftp://
<l3r1k> @arrrghhh: I know. :P I've got root login disabled on all my machines.
<arrrghhh> guten.
<l3r1k> Via SSH anyways.
<ek> scp user@host:~/ new_file (Move original remote file to local machine)
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: the nvidia settings dying
<l3r1k> @DaSkreech: thank you. That works too.
<arrrghhh> so i'm getting sick of this nvidia setup.  it breaks whenever i update.  now nvidia-settings segfaults when i try to save to config file.
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, why?
<ek> arrrghhh: I've been having all kinds of problems with the latest nVidia stuff.
<ek> arrrghhh: I've moved on to Envy.
<DaSkreech> Fish has been deprecated in 4.1 I think
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, sftp only huh
<arrrghhh> ek, ew. envy.
<cewihfdlv> hello everyone
<ek> arrrghhh: better than completely broken X11, right?
<l3r1k> @arrrghhh: fish didn't work because I didn't specify the port.. Like a retard.. lol.
<l3r1k> =x SOrry to interrupt.
<cewihfdlv> whats the problem
<arrrghhh> ek, well x isn't broken.. just doesn't work right.
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, ah.  i didn't realize you weren't running it on the default port.
<ek> arrrghhh: Actually, it would completely break my X sessions.
<l3r1k> :)
<arrrghhh> ek, how long ago?  since "unbreakable" x it's supposed to default back to the vesa driver so X never actually breaks completely.
<cewihfdlv> someone broke X
<ek> arrrghhh: yesterday? Lol.
<cewihfdlv> i know the command that will fix it
<ek> arrrghhh: Everything was fine until I went into power-save...
<ek> After than, bleh.
<arrrghhh> hrm
<cewihfdlv> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/
<cewihfdlv> run that in terminal
<ek> I'd have to log out and log back in order to use my X session.
<cewihfdlv> and it fixes everything
<ek> Anyhow, off to the links! See you all later.
<cewihfdlv> tell me how it goes
<arrrghhh> well X doesn't break cewihfdlv.  it's just not configured correctly, and nvidia-settings segfaults when i try to 'save to config'
<qpftixcp> ooh segfaults
<arrrghhh> yay segfaults!
<qpftixcp> i never said it breaks
<qpftixcp> i just introduced the perfect command
<qpftixcp> that fixes linux
<arrrghhh> nvidia-settings was always a great tool to setup my video card.  now it doesn't work.
<qpftixcp> nomatter what the problem is
<qpftixcp> no, editing the xorg.conf is
<DaSkreech> fdisk ?
<qpftixcp> using a tool to fix X
<arrrghhh> qpftixcp, don't tell me to sudo rm -rf /
<qpftixcp> what if X didnt run
<qpftixcp> then it wouldnt work
<qpftixcp> and u cant run the util can u
<qpftixcp> ?
<qpftixcp> no
<arrrghhh> and editing xorg.conf isn't working for me.
<arrrghhh> blargh.  i tried to manually edit xorg.conf but X doesn't like it.
<ubuntu__> HOLA
<arrrghhh> !es | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu__> HELLO
<lesergi> hi all!!
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<DaSkreech> LjL: WHy the ban?
<arrrghhh> does anyone have suggestions as how to edit my current xorg.conf to get it working?  i wish nvidia-settings would work...
<LjL> DaSkreech: because he suggested using a destructive command (although he got it wrong), and did the same in #ubuntu...?
<DaSkreech> LjL: He suggested a command?
<LjL> DaSkreech: scroll up until you find "dd"
<l3r1k> ssh: connect to host oxsh.net port 22: Connection refused
<l3r1k> lost connection
<l3r1k> root@CCNC:/home/ethan/Desktop/Downloads#
<l3r1k> Uh
<l3r1k> wtf?
<l3r1k> oh.
<DaSkreech> LjL: Ah name change threw me off
<LjL> !enter | l3r1k
<ubottu> l3r1k: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<l3r1k> @arrrghhh: I'm having issues in that field too. I'm trying to get this card to output to a huge flatscreen TV in my office's lobby.
<arrrghhh> l3r1k, i had this working under feisty, gutsy and hardy.  i can't get it under intrepid.  it was usually a struggle..
<arrrghhh> i was hoping it would get easier with every new version but it seems to have gotten worse...
<l3r1k> Lol, I know what you mean.
<l3r1k> Getting one monitor perfect can sometimes be enough of an issue let alone getting 2 side by side.
<blip-> that scumbag, i would've probably ran that dd command a year ago if someone told me it fixes everything....
<arrrghhh> what does it do?  i looked at it and knew it had nothing to do with video but i don't know what it does...
<blip-> it writes 1's and 0's to your root partition i believe.  whatever it is,  it's fully destructive
<arrrghhh> google told me.  well ubuntuforums.org
<arrrghhh> Unless you're really security conscious you can skip this step because it only overwrites any non-encrypted old data that might be sitting on the partition.
<l3r1k> I'm glad i did dd --help as opposed to just running it when I saw you mention it.
<arrrghhh> lol
<arrrghhh> seriously.
<l3r1k> yeah... That's a bad command.
<l3r1k> lol
<arrrghhh> any xorg experts?  nvidia-settings is apparently non-functional now and i can't figure out why my old xorg.conf won't work.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: #ubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> DaSkreech, yes i'm in that room too.
<DaSkreech> arrrghhh: I'd guess they would have a closer thumb on the issue
<DaSkreech> I'm running Ibex but ATI
<lacero_> good nite everyone
<arrrghhh> yea it sounds like ppl have had less issues w/the ati cards w/intrepid lol
<lacero_> i'm running ibex, but atheros 5007eg is out
<lacero_> i've tried madwifi,ndiswrapper,ath5k..
<boubbin> DaSkreech so i can choose to login to 3.5.10 fro mthe login screen in 8.10 also ?
<boubbin> or atleast i can install kde 3 packages
<DaSkreech> boubbin: Yes
<DaSkreech> Let me check :0
<boubbin> some people say there are only 4.1 integrated
<DaSkreech> There are KDE3 apps I know that
<DaSkreech> Can't think why they would have kde Libs and apps and not have KDE3
<vonkleist> I'm running kubuntu intrepid
<vonkleist> Qt: 3.3.8b
<vonkleist> KDE: 3.5.10
<vonkleist> kde-config: 1.0
<DaSkreech> vonkleist: How did you install it?
<rickest> clear
<rickest> whew, good to get THAT off my chest
<filo1234> hi all, can someone remember me command for disable bell in konsole?
#kubuntu 2008-10-23
<Tann> filo1234: You still there?
<filo1234> yes
<Tann> You want to disable the bell in Konsole correct?
<filo1234> yes but temporally
<filo1234> i remember something with pcspkr
<Tann> filo1234: Well, you can always just disable it then re-enable it.
<vonkleist> DaSkreech, I'm running konversation, which has not been coded on KDE4
<filo1234> Tann: i want disable it only for some session not for ever
<DaSkreech> vonkleist: Umm..
<Tann> filo1234: ok
<DaSkreech> That has little to do with being in a KDE3 Environment :)
<filo1234> Tann: i ca remove pcspkr module  i think
<filo1234> can*
<Tann> ok.
<Tann> I was going to say you can go to the settings menu of konsole then to configure notifications.
<Tann> and then disable the bell from there, and re-enable it when you want it again.
<filo1234> Tann: sure but i remember wich was a command for to do it
<Tann> oh.
<Tann> ok
<W8TAH> hi folks -  -can someone tell me where i can find the program kdeworldclock?  i cant seem to find it in the repos etc
<filo1234> thanks to all bye
<NamShub>  how can I change my kde3 settings from a kde4 environment?
<Tann> NamShub: I think you might be able to run the command: "kcontrol"
<DaSkreech> boubbin: I guess so
<DaSkreech> boubbin: I know for sure there is no kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<NamShub> kcontrol is not available in intrpid anymore
<NamShub> the only thing that really bothers me, really, is quanta being associated with .html file.... so clicking on links in konversation (the only kde3 app i use) open quanta (the other only kde3 app I have installed, but sometimes need
<garcia_> hola
<vonkleist> DaSkreech, I'm not saying I'm on a KDE3 environment
<DaSkreech> vonkleist: Ah thought that's what you were saying
<DaSkreech> NamShub: Change the priority
<DaSkreech> !hi | garcia_
<ubottu> garcia_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<NamShub> DaSkreech: yea.... where? :)
<DaSkreech> NamShub: Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> HTML
<NamShub> DaSkreech: but theres no kde3 konqueror...
<DaSkreech> in Ibex?
<NamShub> yea...
<DaSkreech> It's not shipped with kdelibs4 ?
<NamShub> yes ii  kdelibs4c2a                                4:3.5.10-0ubuntu6
<boubbin> interpid must suck so bad with all these new kde things...
<boubbin> no kcontrol etc.
<W8TAH> boubbin, na -- kubuntu is great
<boubbin> kubuntu is great i thank god hardy is LTS no hurry to upgrade...
<W8TAH> intrepid is great too
<W8TAH> im in the beta and love it
<boubbin> i think i stay in hardy and test interpid on its own partition...
<boubbin> yeah, whats really better in there? :P
<boubbin> changelog gives me nothing.
<boubbin> new kernel, new xorg, i dont need those
<W8TAH> the UI is much improved -- the graphics rendering is 50% better than kde3 -- its very smooth and easy to use
<boubbin> yeah in kde4 ?
<W8TAH> fusion just works
<W8TAH> the new network manager is smooth
<boubbin> i also hate kde4 :P
<DaSkreech> Why?
<W8TAH> then i am wasting my time
<boubbin> yeah.
<NamShub> because he hasnt run it ;)
<DaSkreech> likely but it's instructive to knwo
<DaSkreech> know
<boubbin> ive tryed 4.0
<boubbin> at t
<boubbin> :/
<DaSkreech> 4.0 sucked but what didn't you like?
<boubbin> it takes like a 4year for 4.0 to get to the position 3.5* is now...
<boubbin> but well i have to go now... see ya and hope the 4.1 is really great
<DaSkreech> 4.2 should be nice :)
<DaSkreech> 4.3 should be better!!
<DaSkreech> ^_^
<bdizzle> hi, quick question
<DaSkreech> quick answer
<DaSkreech> Maybe
<bdizzle> what is the command line phrase for uploading a file over ssh to a remote computer?
<NamShub> the new kopete is much improve (ui-wise), konqueror is smoking fast, dolphin does the job, plasma is cool, kwin effects *are* pretty, kate is soo much better now (treeview for file browser in 4.2!), konsole is still great, the games now look gorgeous, runner (alt+f2) makes so much more sense... seriously whats not to like? ;)
<NamShub> bdizzle: sftp source_file user@server.com:/path/target
<bdizzle> ah, thank you
<bdizzle> um, no, is there another one?
<bdizzle> not sure if its ssh, though I'm pretty sure it is
<NamShub> rsync -ave ssh source target
<pookito> Good evening everyone
<NamShub> ooh sorry not sftp
<NamShub> scp
<NamShub> :P
<bdizzle> scp
<bdizzle> yeah
<pookito> I know that within 8 days the servers are going to be really busy for ubuntu upgrade.  I would like to upgrade now, how can I do that?
<bdizzle> ubuntu upgrade?
<bdizzle> already?
<pookito> please
<NamShub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<NamShub> but there will be a lot of new packages to download until the final
<NamShub> so Im not sure thats really a reason to upgrade now
<NamShub> a good
<pookito> so you are saying that I should wait a little longer?
<pookito> not a problem
<pookito> Thanks
<NamShub> well its still beta
<DaSkreech> NamShub: Have you seen QuickSand?
<NamShub> DaSkreech: no what is it?
<DaSkreech> pookito: YOu can do it now
<DaSkreech> Then upgrade on Wednesday next week
<DaSkreech> NamShub: More usable Krunner
<pookito> Can I, I thought by now the next version was a little more stable
<pookito> But I can wait
<NamShub> Oh yea I think ive seen blog post... but its something you gotta try to really get the feel...
<NamShub> its available?
<pookito> gotcha
<pookito> ;-)
<DaSkreech> pookito: It's stable but they do tweaks so you get lots of new packages
<DaSkreech> should slow down massively from tonight
<pookito> understood
<DaSkreech> NamShub: why do you need A KDE 3 konqueror
<NamShub> I dont need a kde3 konqueror. I just want to alter kde3 settings
<NamShub> konversation (kde3) opens links in quanta
<NamShub> this is annoying (and makes no sense...)
<bdizzle> what is the shortuct for renaming a file?
<NamShub> F2
<bdizzle> no, on CLI
<NamShub> mv :)
<bdizzle> thanks
<bdizzle> and to pull up processes list?
<NamShub> top
<NamShub> ps
<bdizzle> k
<bdizzle> I'm slowly trying to re-learn what I learned of command line over the summer
<NamShub> print a cheat sheet
<bdizzle> heh, pretty much
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bdizzle> and what is the command line name for OpenOffice Spreadsheet?
<bdizzle> oocalc?
<arrrghhh> so i installed intrepid.  it seems pretty polished, but system settings doesn't run at all.  how do i manually run it in the konsole so i can see what's wrong?
<NamShub> systemsettings
<bdizzle> when we upgrade to intrepid, do all of the settings automatically migrate, or do you have to do a fresh install?
<bdizzle> I remember having problems with Hardy where it only gave me a partial install over Gutsy and I had to wipe and restart
<arrrghhh> bdizzle, they migrate for the most part.  depends on the settings i guess.
<arrrghhh> nvm
<arrrghhh> NamShub, says i don't have it installed...?
<arrrghhh> there's kde-systemsettings and just systemsettings.  i don't understand how i don't have a vital component such as system settings.  the menu entry is there, but it does not run.
<NamShub> weird. try reinstaling the package..?
<arrrghhh> i'm assuming the package i want is systemsettings instead of kde-systemsettings?
<NamShub> probably (i dont have kde-systemsettings installed and everything works fine)
<NamShub> ii  systemsettings                       4:4.1.2-0ubuntu11                    KDE 4 System Settings
<arrrghhh> i don't get it.  i can run systemsettings from the terminal now, but system settings link in the favorites menu still doesn't work.  this is mind boggling.
<arrrghhh> hrm.  works from the computer menu.  perhaps the link in favorites menu is borked.
<freeksh0w86> Where does Kate store its syntax files globally (not per-user)?
<freeksh0w86> oh wait i found it :/
<mike-solidus> hey, guys, i installed apache2 and php5 but i don't think php is bieng loaded in apache, how can i check?
<NamShub> create an index.php with <? phpinfo(); ?>
<dennister> howdy all...having trouble installing hardy with alternate cd, and sincerely believe it's a problem with the 40G laptop drive, although w2k installed fine on first 10G of it
<dennister> does anyone know what DRDY means?
<vit> bghgggbf
<vit> holacomo
<vit> vghhfjgyg
<vit> kjloppopooppppppoooo[ooooo
<dr_willis> cat on the keyboard...?
<NamShub> or head banging? ;)
<dennister> dr_willis: do you know anything about this DRDY issue? what it means, for instance? I did google it, found ppl r were having this prob with hardy and not other versions, but I'm having it with gutsy's alternative cd too
<dr_willis> DRDY? Never heard of ti.
<dennister> can't seem to install because of it...stops at 33% of file system creation
<dr_willis> This is on 8.04 or 8.10 ?
<dennister> it was 8.04.1, but now there's the same problem with 7.1
<dennister> someone gave me a pentium 3 laptop, which was a lot better than my old p2 tecra, so I added more ram, swapped the hdd for a 40G one someone else had given me, installed the w2k no problem...
<dennister> is the swap area raw disk space?
<dr_willis> swap partition is a specific partition,
<dr_willis> you use the mkswap command onit to 'format' it as swap space
<dennister> dr_willis: yes, i know its a specific partition, but I was wondering how it was formatted, if at all
<dr_willis> its formated as swap :)
<dennister> ok...no way does this installation want to create any filesystem in this space...not even swap
<ubuntu__> =)
<Wharfedale> Hi there
<Wharfedale> Anyone good with graphics problems, cant get my Geforce 2 mx 440se
<Wharfedale> working on kde4
<keanne> I just tried kubuntu, and is konqueror freezing when browsing youtube a known problem? what is the fix for this? im using kubuntu 8.04 LTS
<dennister> BluesKaj: hey there :)
<BluesKaj> hi dennister, how goes it ?
<dennister> BluesKaj: well, better now that I've got a lawyer to deal with the appeal, and I can get back to my pc-rebuilding :)
<dennister> a friend gave me a pentium3 laptop last night, and I'm having trouble installing *ubuntu
<BluesKaj> dennister,  appeal ?
<dennister> yeah...i got evicted "for own use" (no fault type) because of their lies that I can now prove, so I'm appealing it
<BluesKaj> ok
<dennister> 3 lawyers and legal aid have all agreed that I got railroaded :(
<dennister> anyway...back to computers :)
<BluesKaj> right  :)
<dennister> u ever seen DRDY messages before when trying to install?
<dennister> i have no idea what that means
<nejode> dennister: I've had similar problem with P3 motherboards, sis and intel chipsets
<barb> i need to know how to open a port through a "windstream" dsl modem ?
<dennister> well, from my googling, DRDY errors are related to hdd's, and now, while trying to restore the mbr with my w2k disk, i've just been told there is no hard drive at all!
<dennister> heheheh, i think it became loose from the connection, as it just started a low rattle
<dennister> nejode: i like p3s myself, take up way less in terms of resources
<dennister> anyway, bbs...gotta go to the other room where my screwdrivers are
<barb> anyone ?
<BluesKaj> barb, modem or router ...most modems don't have port options
<genii> She left already
<dennister> genii: :)
<marcio> hlo, need help to connect kopeye do msn protocol, i,e, it does not connect!
<genii> Hi dennister
<dennister> do u know why DRDY errors are?
<genii> dennister: No, but they don't sound good
<BluesKaj> yeah din't notice til after I hit enter
<nejode> dennister: those errors come mostly because a module is not being loaded...
<marcio> pls, why kopete does not connect?
<dennister> great...put it in more firmly and now i'm getting bios parameter errors
<genii> marcio: Are you using some firewall software?
<marcio> no one! direct!
<genii> dennister: I think I'd toss that drive, sounds flakey
<nejode> piix in intels and ide_generic, ide_disk,ide_cd in SIS
<dennister> nejode: a module is never going to load if the OS isn't even isntalled yet
<genii> marcio: Please have patience. If someone knows how to assist you, they will
<dennister> genii: yes, I think ur right
<marcio> tks!
<marcio> To depict the problem: Firefox is navigating, so as this IRC and skype...
<dennister> well, i do have the original drive that came with the laptop...it's only 12G, so that's why I swapped it for this 40g one
<dennister> back to the screwdriver room....
<nejode> Sorry, but the kernel needs to load modules that are needed to be able to talk to the disk
<marcio> kopete and other msn protocol software simple do not log on!
<genii> marcio: Is it asking you for a Kwallet password at all?
<marcio> yes, it did once, and ...
<nejode> dennister: but if you already know the problem, go ahead
<marcio> ... operation not suported on logon
<genii> marcio: You put for your full hotmail or msn  email address as your account name?
<marcio> yes i did
<powertool08>  does anyone know how to connect to wpa networks via cli?
<dennister> i guess i didn't waste my time installing w2k + all updates on original drive before swapping it after all :)
<gustavo> alguien habla español
<dennister> now i just have to shrink that 12G partition down to 2G and I'll still have room for kubuntu, heheheh
<genii> marcio: In Settings...Configure...Behaviour... You have the box beside "Connect automatically at startup" checked off?
<marcio> thanks genii, will try it now
<gustavo> alguien me puede sacar dudas de kubuntu
<dennister> genii's the best...
<powertool08> !es > gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo, please see my private message
<marcio> genii, its checked off
<genii> marcio: OK.
<genii> !es | gustavo
<ubottu> gustavo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<marcio> I guess it means manual connect
<genii> powertool08: Apologies, did not see your same instruction to them
<powertool08> genii: np
<via> testing
<DarkTan> hmm, od.
<powertool08> !test | via
<ubottu> via: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
 * shibz tested
<powertool08> :)
<genii> marcio: I don't normally use Kopete but have just set up my msn identity on it now for testing and seems to connect all right.
<DarkTan> I have an issue, during install, the software install failed. i now have a text ubuntu os
<DarkTan> how do i got about getting KDE?
<genii> marcio: Unfortunately I do not know the intricacies of it enough to effectively help you, other than what I have already suggested
<powertool08> DarkTan: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> DarkTan: First however do: sudo apt-get update
<DarkTan> that will get to where it would had the install not failed?
<genii> DarkTan: The install wants the CD, the package manager will use the internet to get it
<DarkTan> ok
<marcio> thanks, genii, my other notebook worked fine too, cant mean what s happening to this one... maybe the 64bit thing...
<genii> marcio: Perhaps try install package     ia32-libs                 it allows many 32 bit applications to work properly under 64bit install
<genii> Firefox for instance
<marcio> ops! that s new
<marcio> wil try now
<DarkTan> update didn't do anything, and installing "kubuntu-dekstop" asks for the cd
<DarkTan> is this normal?
<genii> powertool08: As far as I understand you need wlassistant. Then you can use something like iwconfig to issue the actual connection command
<genii> DarkTan: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list                then put a # before the line which has the cdrom entry. Then hit ctrl-x to exit, Y when asked to save changes and Enter key for same name to save it as. Then reissue the two commands previously given.
<powertool08> genii: thanks, you wouldn't happen to know if iwlist/iwconfig + wpa_supplicant is still the preferred connection method or if something newer/better is out would you?
<genii> powertool08: Offhand no idea
<DarkTan> um, well it's at 80% installing from the CD right now
<DarkTan> make that 90
<genii> DarkTan: Well, might succeed yet then
<DarkTan> i have been having strange issues lately
<DarkTan> like the kernal panic last time
<DarkTan> also: i did a complete install with no problems to a SCSI drive on a PCI SCSI card, when booting, i kept getting "No OS found."
<DarkTan> could the fact that is is a Hot Swap PCI card from an old server?
<genii> DarkTan: PErhaps your SCSI adapter is set to boot to a different SCSI ID number than the one to which you installed the system or grub to
<DarkTan> well, there is only one drive
<DarkTan> meh, whatever
<DarkTan> can i remote control kubuntu from a windows PC?
<genii> DarkTan: With the Seagate adapters you can usually use ctrl-A to gain the bios and check settings that way
<DarkTan> yeah, I went through everything in there, couldn't get it to boot
<DarkTan> yanked it, installed to IDE
<DarkTan> 100gb is good enough for now
<DarkTan> I fiddle with it later, or use it to fix my other server that won't allow an install
<genii> DarkTan: Is the drive terminated?
<DarkTan> i think so, it was working in the computer i took it out of, and would ty to boot to windows before i formatted it
<genii> eg: Does it have the SCSI terminating resistors on it, or the cable which attaches it has another plug past it which has a SCSI terminator plugged into it
<genii> Holy netsplit batman
<coreymon77> weeeee!
<DarkTan> indeed
<DarkTan> it has the term on a connector just past the drive
<coreymon77> WEEEEEEEEEEEE!
<coreymon77> netsplits are fun!
<mchris> Hello there.. I hage gparted open and look like to get help resizing partions
<DarkTan> hmmm....it unpacked a whole lotta crap, and then went to a black screen
<DarkTan> nvm, screen saver
<DarkTan> didn't know it had one
<martin_> hi, Im having issues, while using nvidia-settings, I cant save my Xconfig
<coreymon77> yay! another netsplit!
 * coreymon77 accidentally pressed the netsplit button again
<DarkTan> ok, went throgh the whole unpacking process, got one error at the end
<\Kira> Grid Wars2's sound doesnt work unless im running compiz, but when I run compiz the superkaramba and kbfx apps flicker in and out making gameplay difficult and graphics annoying, but the game just isnt that entertaining without the sounds to match the flashy lights :) Any help?
<DarkTan> Sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<DarkTan> well, lets see if it works, How do i start the desktop from the command line?
<genii> DarkTan: Further up in the scroll may be a better clue to exact failure
<genii> DarkTan: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start                              or if kde4    then kdm-kde4
<DarkTan> i can't scroll
<genii> DarkTan: shift-pageup    usually in console does it
<JoseBravo> All my GTK applications in KDE, including FireFox appears very ugly. How can I fix that?
<DarkTan> crap, got a ton of errors
<DarkTan> gonna try that other thing you said
<genii> DarkTan: Want me to repost it?
<DarkTan> i got it
<genii> OK
<genii> DarkTan: You have internet connectivity on the box yet?
<DarkTan> i get "nano: command not found"
<DarkTan> i think so, it went throgh the network setup during the install
<genii> Hm
<DarkTan> ya know this thing is kinda old, how might i install Xfce?
<genii> DarkTan: nano should be on the cd. Try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nano              then the other instruction from before
<martin_> hi, Im having issues, while using nvidia-settings, I cant save my Xconfig
<DarkTan> update is not checking the internet, only the CD
<genii> DarkTan: Since nano should be able to install from cd hopefully we can get it then proceed to use it from there to edit the file
<genii> Likely vi is there but a pain for new users
<powertool08> genii: vi isn't too terrible, I taught my classmate today and he was able to edit, save and quit within 10 minutes without problems
<DarkTan> ok, will try, but might fall asleep before nano fnishes
<powertool08> genii: I'm a recent vi convert myself, I was wondering why backspace works on some machines and on others it gives me ^?
<genii> powertool08: I think it's one of those settings in bashrc
<nelsonstreet> Does anyone know exactly what the lowest ram is need for Kubuntu?
<WTW1> how do I work out what MTA is installed in kbuntu 8.10?
<gcontrer> WTW1, the default MTA installed on Ubuntu is postfix
<genii> It's usually exim and sendmail by default
<gcontrer> uh?
<gcontrer> :P
<WTW1> gcontrer thanks.  that makes my life easier
<nelsonstreet> Can I install Kubuntu on a machine with just 64 megs of ram
<nelsonstreet> Its an old laptop I got here
<gcontrer> genii, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<dennister> genii: I'm still serious about getting that pxe install server going, hopefully with your help, but I'm going to wait a few weeks until intrepid comes out, possibly hose the one server I have left with intrepid (have everything transferred now, so no biggy), and start from scratch
<WTW1> I'm also having a problem with static ip on eth0.  I've edited the interfaces file but the machine keeps grabing a dhcp address and I have no idea why.
<gcontrer> nelsonstreet, I think you *can* install it, if you don't install KDE on it... :P
<powertool08> genii: ok, i'll check that out, thanks
<\Kira> Grid Wars2's sound doesnt work unless im running compiz, but when I run compiz the superkaramba and kbfx apps flicker in and out making gameplay difficult and graphics annoying, but the game just isnt that entertaining without the sounds to match the flashy lights :) Any help?
<gcontrer> WTW1, post your interfaces file on paste.ubuntu.com
<dennister> nelsonstreet: I agree with gcontrer;  it's going to be difficult because kde is the biggest pig for ram memory needs
<vonkleist> nelsonstreet, may be you can go for ubuntu+windowmaker :P
<vonkleist> I think xfce will not do better there...
<dennister> you might want to start off with xfce/xubuntu first
<genii> vonkleist: I am corrected on default MTA, apologies
<nelsonstreet> I think I will just grade to more ram in it, I found another stic k of 128
<WTW1> gcont http://paste.ubuntu.com/61327/
<dennister> nelsonstreet: much better :)
<dennister> although kde really wants 256...xfce is still a good starting point
<nelsonstreet> Thanks I will try that
<CYREX> who here has tried the new kde 4.1.2 and what does he/she think about memory/cpu usage. On another note, who loves to stick with kde 3.5.10 rather than 4.x.x
<WTW1> is postfix installed by default or do I need to install it first?  Also, does anyone know where to find instructions to set it up to use a forward relay?  I have to deposit my mail in to my ISPs smtp server.
<vonkleist> WTW1, I got to go... maybe someone else can help you...
<nelsonstreet> I have and personally I thought it was a bug bag OS
<vonkleist> WTW1, no daemons are installed by default on ubuntu
<nelsonstreet> 4.1.2 that is
<vonkleist> you have to install them
<vonkleist> sudo apt-get install postfix
<vonkleist> sudo kate /etc/postfix/main.cf
<WTW1> vonkleist thanks
<vonkleist> look for the relay_host line and set it up according to what you need
<vonkleist> given you don't need any authentication stuff
<dennister> i prefer 3.5 too, but the kde team want to stop supporting 3.5, so we might as well get used to 4x
<BluesKaj> I upgraded from 1 to 2G memory ...seems a bit faster
<martin_> i must be doing something wrong since i see no difference
<dennister> installing the kernels always seems to take a long time :(
<WTW1> vonkleist thanks.  I'm already using postfix on my clarkconnect box to do the same thing so i should be right.  I just didn't know what I was looking for on the conf file as I use a gui on cc to configure the mta.
<WTW1> vonkleist what do you think of that interface file?  I can't see any problems in it personally
<vonkleist> WTW1, I neither
<vonkleist> Maybe you have another process sending dhcp packets
<WTW1> vonkleist crap... that wasn't the answer I was looking for ;)
<WTW1> vonkleist all I've done so far is the basic install.  I can't think what wold be firing off a dhcp request
<WTW1> vonkleist I did use the alternative iso though.  I wanted raid1
<DarkTan> i have only one line in the sources, the CD drive
<vonkleist> Got to go... good luck on that...
<WTW1> thanks for ya help
<DarkTan> any way to test my net connection?
<usuario> hola
<elvira> hola
<genii> !es | elvira
<ubottu> elvira: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<elvira> hello
<elvira> i need to put my cam
<genii> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dennister> DarkTan: your installation has serious problems if you only have one item in sources.list and nano isn't even installed
<rmiranda> hi
<genii> elvira: Have you tried the websites which the bot suggests, above?
<dennister> nano is standard, comes with the base installation, so I'm wondering if it's even worth your time to try and complete this installation
<martin_> Is there a way to know what kde version you have.
<DarkTan> well nano is installed now
<DarkTan> i had a error at the "Installing Software" stage
<favro> open any app and click about martin_
<seektherapy> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH THIS
<DarkTan> well, i try my xubuntu CD tommorow, right now: sleep.
<DarkTan> thanks for the help
<genii> seektherapy: Please,not all in uppercase! Also you have not yet stated what your issue is
<martin_> it only tells me what version of kubuntu i have, i want to know if KDE 4.1.2 was installed succesfuly
<CYREX> @Martin - Just open any application for Kde then find the about of it
<seektherapy> genii yes i did
<CYREX> tipically the about of any kde app will tell you 2 things, one the version of the app and two the version of the kde
<seektherapy> about 3 hours ago
<seektherapy> and since then i have been trying to figure this out
<genii> seektherapy: Please restate your issue so that those who have arrived in the past 3 hours may see if they can assist with it
<martin_> ok i dont get it i installed kde 4.1.2 but it still say 3.5.9
<genii> martin_: You need to explicity choose kde4 as your session type when logging in
<seektherapy> sure....I am using kubuntu and my audio driver isnt working
<genii> seektherapy: Please report the reulst of the command in Konsole of:  lspci | grep Audio
<seektherapy> huh
<mr---t-> he meant results
<genii> seektherapy: Open up the application which is called Konsole. Then in the application window of Konsole, type in:   lspci | grep Audio                 and then tell us here what it says to you
<martin_> genii: I only have 3 choice default(previous), KDE witch i used but still loging in KDE3, and failsafe
<seektherapy> trying to find it
<seektherapy> i am new to linux
<genii> martin_: Did you restart kdm since you did the kde4 install?
<seektherapy> and i am leaning more towards windows after this
<genii> seektherapy: Kmenu button ... System...Konsole
<martin_> genii: yes i installed last week
<genii> seektherapy: Whichever operating system you use is up to you. Linux is not for everyone
<seektherapy> i found this during my 3 hour wait
<seektherapy> http://connect.creativelabs.com/linux/Lists/Driver Issues/AllItems.aspx
<genii> martin_: By something like:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop                 or some other method?
<guille> hi!
<martin_> genii: i used adept manager
<guille> I have just install kde 4.1.2 and I start trying to get a lot of eye candy into it =)
<genii> seektherapy: That url seems to be giving me a 404 error. However, you have some Soundblaster card?
<guille> I got a little problem thougn, I can't no longer resize any window. is that a know problem?
<genii> martin_: Hmm. Does: apt-cache policy kubuntu-kde4-desktop                        show it as installed?
<martin_> seektherapy: are you trying to install soundblaster with linux?
<seektherapy> i dont have konsole
<Agent_bob> i need an ssh guru to tell me what will cause this error message: ssh: connect to host 162.40.59.250 port 12222: Connection refused    ?
<Agent_bob> doesn't that mean that the box is "just saying NO"
<genii> seektherapy: Do you see another application called "Terminal" ?
<martin_> genii: no iit dont, guess ill use apt-get
<powertool08> Agent_bob: did you use -vvv it gives debug info and will tell you where the connection fails
<Agent_bob> powertool08 good call.
<seektherapy> yes an i am in it and it tells me
<seektherapy> seektherapy@seektherapy-desktop:/$
<seektherapy> i used the command you gave me and nothing
<guille> basically, I want to use compiz with kde-4.1.2; so far I got 2 problems when getting compiz to work with kde: windows can't be resized and the windows decoration is fixed to plastik ( even when ozone is selected )
<genii> seektherapy: OK. You are using regular Ubuntu then and not Kubuntu. But aside from this. What does:     lspci | grep Audio                             tell you?
<Agent_bob> powertool08 problem is that the output doesn't change much.
<powertool08> guille: There is a resize option in ccsm that has to be checked to resize windows
<powertool08> Agent_bob: pastebin?
<genii> seektherapy: OK, no result then from that command, just a return to command prompt?
<Agent_bob> powertool08 i can post in here. only three lines.
<guille> powertool08: thanks! I'll check it now
<seektherapy> yes
<powertool08> Agent_bob: ok
<Agent_bob> debug1: Connecting to 162.40.59.250 [162.40.59.250] port 12222.
<Agent_bob> debug1: connect to address 162.40.59.250 port 12222: Connection refused
<Agent_bob> ssh: connect to host 162.40.59.250 port 12222: Connection refused
<powertool08> Agent_bob: did you use all three v's? ie: ssh -vvv user@host gives more info than ssh -v user@host
<Agent_bob> yep
<Agent_bob> but the output is same with -vv and -vvv
<mr---t-> Agent_bob heya:
<genii> Agent_bob: You specified in /etc/ssh/sshd_config               the port as 12222               and restarted the ssh server?
<Agent_bob> mr---t-
<Agent_bob> genii yes
<genii> Agent_bob: ssh localhost -p 12222                  works?
<Agent_bob> genii yes
<guille> powertool08: yeap... that did the trick =) thanks!
<seektherapy> so genii i am assuming you dont know either
<Agent_bob> also the refusel is instant.
<powertool08> guille: np
<genii> seektherapy: OK. I am a bit distributed but still trying to assist you. 1 minute
<martin_> yay it works now
<powertool08> Agent_bob: which form of authentication are you using?
<genii> seektherapy: The pastebin is a website to post large txt to. Please run in Terminal:   lspci                             and then highlight with the mouse the output,right click to copy it, then put in pastebin website and give here the URL it tells you. Then we can see what devices you have there and what might be the issue.
<genii> !pastebin | seektherapy
<DaSkreech> nelsonstreet: #fluxbuntu :)
<ubottu> seektherapy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<elvira> pleaseeeeee
<bAgent_bo> the ip keeps changing.
<marcio> Hi room...anyone available to help a confused rookie?
<bAgent_bo> each time i get kicked off irc like that.  the ip changes
<powertool08> bAgent_bo: huh?
<bAgent_bo> powertool08 what's my ip   changes.
<martin_> anyone knows anything about nvidia-setting
<genii> elvira: You were kicked from channel for flooding. Put what you were trying to copy into here into a pastebin instead and then tell us the URL it gives you. The pastebin address is given above by the ubottu
<guille> powertool08: do you know why when activating compiz on kde with desktop-effects-kde4 then the window decoration falls back to "plastik" and doesn't stick with the previously selected one ( "ozone" )
<bAgent_bo> powertool08 you did get my reply "it doesn't get to any form of auth"  ?
<powertool08> guille: no, sorry, I don't use compiz
<powertool08> bAgent_bo: do you have the denyhosts daemon running?
<bAgent_bo> powertool08 no.  dont think so.
<genii> marcio: Still kopete is not connecting to msn?
<powertool08> bAgent_bo: I've had it block my ip, check /etc/hosts.deny and if delete it if its there
<marcio> having plenty of trouble on my Toshiba A215 AMD64 using kubuntu amd64.....anyone
<guille> powertool08: mmm... you use the built-in desktop effects of kde4?
<bAgent_bo> powertool08 hosts.deny is blank
<marcio> hi genii: nope....not working yet...
<marcio> and this is not my main concearn right now...
<deftone> marcio: Use amsn
<powertool08> guille: I just use boring kde 3.5.10, I've changed the window decorations but nothing fancy, I'm trying to transition to a tiling window manager actually
<martin_> can some one tell me how to be able to save my xconf in nvidia-settings?
<genii> seektherapy: Still with us?
<bAgent_bo> powertool08 any more thoughts on this ?
<powertool08> bAgent_bo: I'm thinking but I'm not really a guru
<nelsonstreet> macro : I have a compaq 800mhz amd 64 here I am no now
<marcio> deftone: Ive tried amsn, emesene and even joose.
<DaSkreech> elvira: Pretty
<nelsonstreet> runs very good
<marcio> hey nelson:
<nelsonstreet> yup
<seektherapy> it wont let me paste the damn code
<marcio> got all your drivers to work properly?
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: Just highlight it with the mouse then you can middle click to paste it
<seektherapy> I did
<nelsonstreet> yeah and the video, wifi everything works great
<seektherapy> something is not right with my machine
<nelsonstreet> But java is still a problem
<genii> seektherapy: You can also try rightclick...paste    method
<powertool08> Agent_bob: maybe change your sshd_config to the most basic config without any authentican and if that works add security back one step at a time?
<Agent_bob> powertool08 but that would affect ssh localhost too would it not. and localhost is fine.
<marcio> damn...I have no wi-fi (atheros 5007), no mic, no bluetooh, and my ethernet adapter is working with a different driver..
<marcio> and still havent test the webcam
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: does lshw -C Audio give you anything ?
<powertool08> Agent_bob: Could it be a firewall blocking it?
<Agent_bob> there is something about the "remote ip"/isp that is throwing the error.
<Agent_bob> powertool08 if it is it's not local.
<nelsonstreet> oh the webcam err not working here either
<guille> powertool08: I guess that will be Window Maker? I like very much KDE4 even when I end up using most of the time konsole =)
<nelsonstreet> I tried both usb and firewire cams neither worked
<genii> Agent_bob: The machine running sshd has an external IP ?
<powertool08> guille: window maker?
<guille> powertool08: well, isn't window maker a window manager that provides tiling?
<guille> powertool08: or what do you mean with tiling?
<marcio> nelson: its a shame, got a supposed "great machine". It was supposed to make me happy.....LOL
<bAgent_bo> genii kubuntu.boxen---adsl.modem---world
<seektherapy> genii: for some reason my browser isnt working like it did in ubuntu ..i am using konqyeror
<seektherapy> konqueror
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: Use Firefox then?
<Agent_bob> genii and as you may have guessed that was another isp side reset of some kind,  my ip just changed again.
<CYREX> firefox sucks
<seektherapy> How
<CYREX> use internet explorer
<genii> Agent_bob: I had a weird similar before which required modem to be in bridged mode with an intermediate router
<marcio> at least someone knows how to make grub to recognize a different OS prevously installed?
<CYREX> lol  Joking
<nelsonstreet> macrio: at least its not win****
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: Are you in KDE now?
<CYREX> @Marcio - If you have not yet removed the previously installed partition then you can still detect it
<genii> CYREX: If you have Kubuntu tech support question please ask it. Don't rant in ere, etc
<powertool08> guille: is window maker a tiling manager? I'm using awesome on my laptop. instead of having different windows you can drag around and cover others up with, when you do a certain key combo, it splits the screen in half into 2 terminals, then splits one terminal in half into 3 total across the screen and so on, so nothing is covered
<seektherapy> i think so
<marcio> nelson: sure it is not..but Iḿ still sadly linked to that desaster for a while,,
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: What happens when you press Alt+Space ?
<Agent_bob> genii but could you irc through it? and surf the web?  and update the system?   i'm doing all of that.  just can't ssh
<CYREX> @Genii - Am helping several people via private messages and while you have noticed that a lot come with frustrations in here every once in a while a joke is good
<seektherapy> an icon appears
<guille> powertool08: well... that sounds very interesting
<marcio> Cyrex:can you pls tell me how do I find it on grub?
<genii> Agent_bob: Specifically in this case... everything but ssh and the voip based telephones worked. Putting the router inbetween somehow worked for this (on advice of the tech support from the voip company)
<seektherapy> katapult
<genii> CYREX: Ok, yer forgiven :) Just looked like trolling at first
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: ok type adept when it comes up and press enter
<CYREX> @genii - Thank you hehe, np buddy
<DaSkreech> SHould ask for your password
<Agent_bob> genii recall howto ?
<seektherapy> ok
<seektherapy> in there
<Agent_bob> genii i just examined the adsl modem again, it has one switch.  power on/off   ;/
<powertool08> guille: here is a youtube video of xmonad, its similar to awesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZAmMdRBRjs&feature=related
<genii> Agent_bob: This modem was a Speedtouch 510, it had in web gui the option for bridged mode. Then the router was some cheap Dynex or so. Used it to do the pppoe login to ISP. Then assigned by MAC same internal IP to server and forwarded 22 to it
<Agent_bob> windstream here ;/
<nelsonstreet> SMC static here
<genii> Agent_bob: Has some web control panel?
<martin_> how can i change my Xorg.conf
<martin_> im sick of changing witch screen comes on when i boot in linux
<powertool08> martin_: edit it with kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf or other preferred editor
<Mike804> I have a sound issue anyone good with HDA intel or tascam USB?
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> bAgent_bo: Man, yer having terrible connection probs
<powertool08> martin_: You might want to make a backup copy before changing it, could leave you in a totally command line environment if something gets messed up
<Agent_bob> genii yeah
<george> Is there a Ubuntu/Kubuntu client optimized for gaming (running the least possible crap, bare minimum as processes are concerned.)
<martin_> powertool08: Im going to use what nvidia-settings wants to write but can't for some reason
<genii> george: These are games you're running in wine or native linux games?
<dennister> all done: kubuntu gutsy installed with dual boot on a compaq armada e500 :) and on a tiny 12G hdd
<Agent_bob> genii i'm expecting that the isp is "krap"  anything that starts with "win" throws red flags...
<genii> Agent_bob: hehe, true
<george> Included basic preinstalled applications (email client, I.M. Client, web client) none of the un-needed software
<george> genii> both mostly native linux
<DaSkreech> george: That would be failsafe on the Login Prompt
<Mike804> can someone walk me through getting sound?  Otherwise I may as wekk dump Ubuntu
<Mike804> can someone walk me through getting sound?  Otherwise I may as well dump Ubuntu
<Agent_bob> i'm wondering if the modem is configured incorrectly   but i don't know any username/passowrd for it.
<george> DaSkreech: wont that load generic drivers?
<DaSkreech> It'll load X with  what ever drivers you told X to load and a Single Xterm thats it
<genii> Mike804: Whichever operating you choose to use is your prerogative. Have you tried yet the instructions for your Intel HDA adapter that the bot had suggested, above?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mike804> Genii: I would love to - but I am not even advanced enough to understand them
<Mike804> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nelsonstreet> Yeah that sound fix worked great for me
<genii> Mike804: The webpage is fairly straight forward in it's instructions. Perhaps try, and then if you are having problems, ask here how to do the next step it requires, until you are done
<genii> !intelhda | Mike804
<ubottu> Mike804: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<martin_> powertool08: how do i backup?
<Mike804> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<DaSkreech> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Mike804> I get that error testing all sound
<DaSkreech> >_<
<Mike804> How can I tell what version of ALSA I have -
<powertool08> martin_: just make a copy "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak"
<martin_> DaSkreech: not my system, I want to backup my xorg
<DaSkreech> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/orig.xorg.conf.bak
<powertool08> martin_: throw a sudo on the front of that or it will fail
<martin_> thats what i thought
<DaSkreech> powertool08: Mine works :)
<powertool08> Or you can use DaSkreech's method, mine puts it in the same place as the original, DaSkreech's puts it in your home drive so no sudo needed
<martin_> i've used the sudo aproach
<powertool08> DaSkreech: I noticed ;) I tend to backup xorg's where they are though, not sure why...
<DaSkreech> and keeps it in an annoying enough place that if the changes work you have reason to clean up after yourself
<DaSkreech> !paste > seektherapy
<ubottu> seektherapy, please see my private message
<martin_> wow now that i try to save kate crashed :(
<powertool08> martin_: so if you break your gui just use sudo mv xorg.conf.bak to xorg.conf and it will overwrite the b0rked config with your original
<DaSkreech> martin_: did you open it with kdesudo ?
<martin_> now i have and am affraid to try
<martin_> brb stating x
<mike-solidus> hey, my firefox is broken with php files, it keeps asking if i want to download them
<genii> Mike804: in Konsole:   alsactl -v                        should tell you what version of alsa you are using
<martin_> WOOHOO!!! i finaly got my linux the way i wanted it
<martin_> Thx guys
<powertool08> martin_: lol, is that possible? Mine has been in a constant state of improvement since it was installed
<martin_> wow firefox looks horrible in KDE 4
<nelsonstreet> hehe
<nelsonstreet> kde 4
<genii> martin_: Well, most GTK apps do
<martin_> powertool08: im too new at this to know what i want other than my screens properly independant and not 1 big desktop
<powertool08> martin_: I just meant that its kind of a hobby os, there will always be something you are trying to fix, not necessarily because its broken, just because you want to try it a different way
<DaSkreech> genii: ok so when lspci and lshw -C audio show nothing is that a hardware issue?
<genii> DaSkreech: It could be a USB one
<genii> But lshw shoulda showed that
<genii> DaSkreech: Is it some onboard sound which could have accidentally been disabled in bios or so?
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: do You know what kind of sound card you have?
<DaSkreech> That's the next step I was looking at
<Guest28041> g'day to all
<DaSkreech> !au
<ubottu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nelsonstreet> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<Guest28041> a kubuntu beginner here
<DaSkreech> Welcome to Kubuntu!
<Guest28041> thanks daskreech
<nelsonstreet> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<martin_> powertool08: i know and understand, but since day 1 4 months ago i've been trying to figure out this problems and finaly managed it
<genii> DaSkreech: I find it amusing that at least those 2 other ubuntu english channels when everyone just ends up here that speaks english
<martin_> no one wanted to help me with this don['t know why
<Guest28041> is this the place to ask for help
<nelsonstreet> !Multiverse
<DaSkreech> and badly needed language channels aren't created :(
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<martin_> but now it's done and time to change it the wan i want
<DaSkreech> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61347/ anything sticks out to you?
<genii> DaSkreech: Reading, 1 minute
<genii> DaSkreech: Other than they are running as root? ;)
<martin_> Im off later
<nelsonstreet> wow awesome link :)
<Guest28041> curious if there is a web cam that works good in kubuntu
<nelsonstreet> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Guest28041> thanks mate
<DaSkreech> genii: The MB seems ot have a number of "memory slots"
<genii> DaSkreech: I see it now. I'll snip and repastebin the relevant section
<DaSkreech> Why would it not be exposing what the controllers are actually doing?
<DaSkreech> genii: X-Fi ?
<genii> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61351/
<genii> Yes
<\Kira> How could I stop kubuntu from using a wireless device, but still have it enabled for a virtualbox OS to use?
<DaSkreech> \Kira: Don't assign it an ip address?
<genii> DaSkreech: "unassigned" usually means could not be given an interrupt
<DaSkreech> You mean UNCLAIMED ?
<genii> Hehe Maybe...it's getting late here and short on coffee
<genii> DaSkreech: A dmesg dump might be useful
<nelsonstreet> genii: warm cokes works best
<genii> nelsonstreet: Thanks for the recommendation
<marcio> anyone knows if CYREX will be back?
<DaSkreech> genii: Does Creative still think that Linux is FTL ?
<mr---t-> ftl?
<DaSkreech> !FTW ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftw ?
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<nelsonstreet> macio: yes he lives here
<genii> Faster Than Light ?
<nelsonstreet> marcio: yes he lives here
<marcio> thanks nelson...if I cant find him tonight I´ĺl find him tomorrow
<DaSkreech> genii: Not For the Win
<mr---t-> oh
<shea> weird
<shea> death note
<rogan> why wont kaffeine play a dvd?
<DaSkreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> seektherapy: Do you know EXACTLY what X-Fi you have? There seems to be about 13 different ones
<DaSkreech> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61355/ What are we looking for?
<genii> DaSkreech: 1 minute, reading
<elvira> CYR
<elvira> CYR
<nelsonstreet> !Just-In-Time Compiler
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elvira> CYR+
<nelsonstreet> !Just-In-Time
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about just-in-time
<elvira> HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<nelsonstreet> Yes
<DaSkreech> elvira: With?
<nelsonstreet> !CYR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cyr
<mr---t-> stop yelling
<nelsonstreet> !CYR+
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cyr+
<elvira> cyre
<elvira> O ALGO ASI, NO RECERDOOOO
<nelsonstreet> elvira no need to yell
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> What's CYR?
<nelsonstreet> never heard of it
<mr---t-> apparently it's somthing to yell about
<elvira> HE
<DaSkreech> elvira: CYR is a person ?
<elvira> CYRET
<DaSkreech> CYREX ?
<elvira> SI
<DaSkreech> Cyrex isn't here right now. What can we help with?
<elvira>  i need read mi mail, hotmail
<elvira> i need put my webcam
<nelsonstreet> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DaSkreech> elvira: Hotmail doesn't like Konqueror use Firefox
<elvira> cant
<DaSkreech> Why?
<elvira> i know
<genii> DaSkreech: Weird. Dmesg output does not even have 0000:05:09.0   in it anywhere which is where the X-Fi is apparently sitting according to the previous lshw dump.
<nelsonstreet> you know why, please tell
<elvira> but, cant install firefox
<DaSkreech> why?
<DaSkreech> Does it give an error?
<genii> elvira: in Konsole:    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<DaSkreech> genii: The nVidia card turns up?
<elvira> done
<genii> DaSkreech: I wasn't looking for the video card :)
<elvira> but, i cant read mail
<DaSkreech> genii: Doesn't the nForce ship with an nVidia audio solution?
<DaSkreech> used to be HD till Intel got all up in there
<elvira> why cant read mail?
<DaSkreech> elvira: Go to hotmail in firefox it will tell you that you can't
<DaSkreech> The last link in that message lets you read it anyway
<elvira> whos cyrex?
<DaSkreech> then read your mail
<genii> DaSkreech: Not sure. But Creative's site says beta linux drivers for X-Fi are available. Except when you follow the link you now need to choose from an array of about 15 models. So knowing EXACT model would be useful
<genii> DaSkreech: eg: http://support.creative.com/Products/Products.aspx?catid=209&catName=X-Fi
<elvira> whats amsn?
<DaSkreech> elvira: Like WIndows Live Messenger
<DaSkreech> it lets you talk to people on Hotmail
<DaSkreech> Not check mail
<memeemeee> anyone use vnc4viewer?
<nelsonstreet> vlc
<genii> elvira: You may need java for Hotmail
<memeemeee> no vncviewer
<nelsonstreet> java I hate
<nelsonstreet> !java
<genii> nelsonstreet: It's a neccesary evil
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<elvira> i know linux
<nelsonstreet> yeah I know
<elvira> i mad for linux
<nelsonstreet> java is pssing me off
<elvira> i don know linux
<genii> nelsonstreet: Email complaints dept at Sun ;)
<nelsonstreet> lol
<rogan> How do I play a dvd? I installed medibuntu and mplayer is not working
<elvira> o
<elvira> o
<elvira> no
<ardchoille> is Kubuntu 8.04 an LTS release?
<genii> elvira: Which Kubuntu you have? 7.10? 8.04? 8.10?   other?
<nelsonstreet> rogan: try this  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<mr---t-> yes
<DaSkreech> elvira: I'm in Hotmail now in Firefox
<mr---t-> ardchoille:  yes
<ardchoille> mr---t-: Ah, good
<vonkleist> genii> elvira: You may need java for Hotmail <---- what for?
<genii> mr---t-: I'm pretty sure it's Not LTS btw
<mr---t-> my upgrade says it is
<elvira> learn me
<genii> vonkleist: Some of the sections on Hotmail use java applets, like opening up the Compose window
<mr---t-> my play box asked if I wanted to upgrade to 8.04 lts
<vonkleist> genii, do you mean java or javascript?
<elvira> well, i love you
<elvira> see you tomorrow,
<elvira> thank for be so swety
<vonkleist> genii, I'm right now composing an email at hotmail, and it didn't use a java applet
<elvira> elvira_w76@hotmail.com
<genii> mr---t-: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002099.html         for more info
<elvira> besos
<vonkleist> in fact I don't even have the java plugin for firefox
<elvira> bye
<vonkleist> elvira, dulces sueños
<elvira> Gracias , mi vida
<nelsonstreet> way to go  Synatic Package managerr it fixed my java problem
<ralpho> mine too
<rogan> Still unable to play a DVD have tried VLC (disc starts running then vlc closes down) Mplayer starts to read disk (can hear music form dvd start to play then gives me some sort of connection error) Kaffine player does not work
<genii> vonkleist: Weird, when I hover on it it says in the link bar at bottom some java gibberish on mine
 * genii wonders if the site autodetects whether it's installed or so
<nelsonstreet> rogan try disabling mplayer I had to do this to make Kaffeine to work
<nelsonstreet> go to add/reove
<nelsonstreet> remove
<rogan> I installed mplayer after kaffeine refused to work but i will give it a try
<niklauz> !synaptiv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptiv
<niklauz> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nelsonstreet> yes use synaptic
<nelsonstreet> its a great help
<mr---t-> ardchoille: my bad kubuntu is not LTS Ubuntu 8.04 is but not Kubuntu
<ardchoille> mr---t-: Oh, ok, thanks for the info
<mr---t-> sorry for the mis info
<ardchoille> no worries :)
<powertoo108> Does anybody use wpa_supplicant? I'm getting this error: ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported <next line> WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0
<ardchoille> Has anyone reported a problem when using nvidia drivers that logging out doesn't actually log you out but leave you with a black screen on tty7?
<rogan> nelsonstreet: still nothing..
<monica0519> hello, i just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my laptop, and it cannot detect my wireless device, how do i fix this?
<nelsonstreet> rogan: did you try looking through Synaptic?
<nelsonstreet> look in System
<nelsonstreet> Synaptic package manager
<nelsonstreet> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ardchoille> I forgot there was a bot here, lol
<monica0519> ;)
<nelsonstreet> I want to kiss this bot, its saved me a few times
<monica0519> wow
<monica0519> is there anyway someone could help me thru this?
<monica0519> err, walk me thru it
<monica0519> :)
<genii> vonkleist: http://i36.tinypic.com/2rp2mtc.png            bottom left on browser some javascript crap
<vonkleist> genii, java != javascript
<vonkleist> genii, javascript != java applet
<genii> vonkleist: Ah right I keep forgetting
<nelsonstreet> monica do you happen to know what your wifi card is
<monica0519> how can i find out?
<nelsonstreet> System. SysInfo
<genii> vonkleist: java= language javascript = built-in old Netscape browser extensions
<crashedata> Help please... I am using a laptop with both Gnome and KDE installed. I perfer KDE, but it only gives me about 10 minutes of battery time. On the same laptop, I get about 2 hours of battery time out of Gnome.
<vonkleist> genii, not at all
<vonkleist> genii, javascript is a language too
<vonkleist> genii, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaScript
<DaSkreech> crashedata: That's by far the widest margin of strange I've every heard
<rogan> nelsonstreet: needed libdvdcss2 fyi
<vonkleist> genii, read "Not to be confused with Java (programming language)."
<genii> vonkleist: I recall vaguely something about Navigator pioneering it into html or so. But then again I'm exhausted at 1:13AM here without coffee
<crashedata> I know. I am amazed that this could happen. Same laptop. I ran tests using both desktops, each with full battery when started.
<nelsonstreet> monica0519: did you go to this web site : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crashedata> My laptop is an HP Pavilion dv6000. I don't think that should matter though.
<vonkleist> genii, javascript is heavely used today on almost every webpage you got... a lot more than java applets
<monica0519> nelsonstreet: yeah, i am dl'ing the restricted extras to see if that helps, what do you recommend?
<vonkleist> genii, but well... it's not on channel's topic, so let cease this... :)
<genii> vonkleist: Which makes me wonder about the poor woman who couldn't read her hotmails again ;)
<monica0519> i should add that the website is like chinese to me, lolz
<nelsonstreet> Read about Ndiswrapper
<monica0519> ok, brb =)
<genii> Better yet the manpage for smb.conf
<seektherapy> ok
<seektherapy> genii
<seektherapy> its been 6 hrs now
<genii> seektherapy: Yes?
<seektherapy> sound card
<seektherapy>  SB X-Fi
<crashedata> DaSkreech: I have tried everything I can think of to get it fixed, but nothing seems to be working. I even replaced the battery, and still the same problem.
<genii> seektherapy: Yes, you have which EXACT model, do you know? Creative has beta linux drivers but specific model is needed to choose which driver
<nelsonstreet> monica0519: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/FAQ
<DaSkreech> crashedata: Bring that up in #kde I've never heard of anything like that but  maybe you have some crazy Superkarmab applet that's purpose is to test battery depletion that I've never heard of
<seektherapy> i gave YOU that info
<seektherapy> remember
<monica0519> yeah, i'm reading the info now ;)
<genii> seektherapy: I'll scroll up and look
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: There seems to be quite a number of those
<genii> seektherapy: I went back 4 hours in scroll and i can definitely tell you that you did not relay to me the exact model of your X-Fi card
<seektherapy> Creative Labs screws Linux users
<genii> seektherapy: Did you try to private-message it to me? Because if so I would not have gotten the message if your username is not registered yet at Freenode
<geek> hmm
<nelsonstreet> humm
<geek> would a 5 gb partition be enough for a fairly basic kubuntu install?
<nelsonstreet> yes
<geek> including swap, for a 384 mb ram system
<nelsonstreet> yes
<geek> cool
 * geek wants to throw a kubuntu install on one of the older shared boxen at home since i can't stand working in windows now
<geek> i'm spolit ;p
<ardchoille> geek: I would think 5Gb is overkill
<nelsonstreet> lol
<geek> ardchoille: what's the minimum?
<nelsonstreet> 2 g maybe
<ardchoille> geek: last I read it wasn't much
<ardchoille> looking..
<geek> ardchoille: neat
<monica0519> nelsonstreet: are you still here?
<ardchoille> geek: I can't find the page now. But if you have a 5gb hdd, then you shold be good to go unless you download/store a lot of media
<geek> ardchoille: not likely. i have a file server for that ;p
<DaSkreech> seektherapy: Would you recognize the card if you saw a picture of it?
<nelsonstreet> geek: read this page http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu.devel.kubuntu/2006-06/msg00000.html
<nelsonstreet> monica0519: yes
<ardchoille> geek: I installed Kubuntu yesterday and "df -h" reports for /dev/sda1 = 2.5 gigs
<monica0519> pm plz?
<nelsonstreet> sure
<geek> ardchoille: good enough
<monica0519> ty
<monica0519> ;)
<ardchoille> geek: and I installed a lot of apps from the repos too
<geek> ardchoille: i just need a basic set up. only thing i'd add on is firefox
<ardchoille> should be ok then
<ardchoille> now I'm thinking that I'm wasting 65 gigs on this hdd, lol
<geek> media is stored on SMB shares on another box ;p
<ardchoille> smart move :)
<geek> actually since i got my fileserver up i feel the same way
<geek> ardchoille: i started off setting a irc server. i procrastinated. next thing i know, i have torrentflux, webdav and samba installed and set up ;p
<ardchoille> :)
<geek> (and i need something to use while i backup and  try out intrepid on my main box)
<ardchoille> geek: you can always use a livecd that has PartImage on it to make a disk image of your main install just in case
<ardchoille> I do that weekly as part of my backup scheme
<ardchoille> geek: PM?
<geek> ardchoille: naw. g4l
<faileas> ardchoille: sure
<aliang> what are you talking about
<DaSkreech> tackat: Hi
<aliang> HI
<faileas> aliang: oh, i'm setting up a secondary linux box so that i don't suffer while i prep my box for backup ;p
<aliang> good
<nelsonstreet> !mazaika
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mazaika
<Wind67> bye
<DaSkreech> Bye
<DaSkreech> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<monica0519> could a wifi pci card be disabled in BIOS?
<nelsonstreet> !bio update
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bio update
<nelsonstreet> !bio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bio
<nelsonstreet> !bios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bios
<monica0519> pooey
<DaSkreech> monica0519: no
<nelsonstreet> DaSkreech: can you help with Monica's wifi
<monica0519> plz
<genii> monica0519: Yes, many bios allow you to disable the wifi in there. some laptops also have a small exterior physical switch which can also do this
<DaSkreech> What's the problem?
<monica0519> oh boy
<DaSkreech> you can disable a addin card from the BIOS?
<monica0519> its a doozy
<DaSkreech> Unless I'm reading it wrong
<genii> DaSkreech: Ah, PCI probably not :)
<monica0519> i just installed 8.04 on my lappy, but it doesnt recognize my wireless device
<monica0519> i have an Atheros multiband wifi card
<monica0519> pci
<monica0519> i installed ndis gtk
<monica0519> madwifi
<monica0519> everything bcant find themut the windows drivers, as i
<monica0519> :(
<monica0519> wth did i type
<monica0519> lolz
<monica0519> srry i must have hit the pad
<monica0519> lolz
<genii> !enter | monica0519
<ubottu> monica0519: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<monica0519> ok, i'm sorry
<DaSkreech> so you followed the help in the bots links?
<monica0519> yes, thanks to nelsonstreet
<DaSkreech> And your lappy has the kill switch on?
<monica0519> yes
<DaSkreech> can you see the card in ls* output?
<monica0519> lspci? yes
<monica0519> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<monica0519> hello?
<DaSkreech> trying to find what I can about that
<monica0519> oh, ty so much
<DaSkreech> Which laptop?
<monica0519> umm
<monica0519> ok, how do i pull up the model info?
<DaSkreech> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=902860
<DaSkreech> That looks useful
<monica0519> thats for a AMD64, i have an Intel i386
<monica0519> ok, the drivers i blacklisted earlier, how do i enable those?
<DaSkreech> Do you remember how you blacklisted them?
<monica0519> yea, brb
<powertoo108> Anyone care to take on another wifi problem?
<monica0519> echo -e "blacklist bcm43xx\nblacklist b43\nblacklist b43legacy\nblacklist ath_pci\nblacklist ath_hal\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<powertoo108> I have a wpa_supplicant connection error ioctl[siocsiwauth] operation not supported
<DaSkreech> monica0519: open /etc/modprobe/blacklist and take out the bottom  lines starting with bcm34xx
<monica0519> kk, just a sec
<powertoo108> DaSkreech: Any ideas on my error?
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> Best I can give
<DaSkreech> They have WPA specific page
<powertoo108> DaSkreech: thanks, i'll check again, maybe I can find something I missed earlier :/
<rogan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> monica0519: There should be no difference in the instructions for i386 and AMD64
<faileas> DaSkreech: er... you mean EMT64 and AMD64? ;p
<faileas> cause i suspect AMD64 assembler has some stuff thats not in 386
<DaSkreech> faileas: No It's compiling from source it will compile for the arch it's on
<faileas> ahh
 * faileas misunderstood
<rogan> how can I get Amarok to read id3v2 tags and play m4a format
<rogan> How can I get Amarok to play M4a format and correctly display/read id3v2 tags?
<JackWinter> how do i disable scanning of file systems at bootup ?  it might be very inconvinient if it would happen at the wrong moment when i'm in a hurry for some  reason.  big partitions can take a lot of time...
<JackWinter> i just installed kcmpureftpd into kubuntu 8.04 / kde 3.5.10.  where do i find it in the menu structure ?  or how do i execute it ?
<rogan> try #ubuntu .. its a bit more lively tonight than this channel
<powertoo108> JackWinter: try whereis kcmpureftpd
<powertoo108> JackWinter: usually the d on the end means daemon so you can probably control it with sudo /etc/init.d/kcmpureftpd {start|stop|restart}
<powertoo108> JackWinter_: and try whereis kcmpureftpd to find the binary in your system
<zer0o> hi guys i use wicd, i dunno what ive done but i have three icons of wicd on the icon tray, how do i remove two of em just keeping one? thanks
<JackWinter_> powertoo108: it says that it's a kde control panel.  then i don't have to edit files in /etc, no ?  the problem is i don't know what the executable is called either :)
<powertoo108> zer0o: in a terminal run "ps aux | grep wicd" if you see 3 instances running then kill 2 of them
<powertoo108> JackWinter_: hmm the end "ftpd" looks like a ftp server
<powertoo108> JackWinter_: was it in the repos or did you compile it?
<JackWinter_> this is a kde inteface for setting up and controlling pure-ftp
<JackWinter_> powertoo108: it's from the repositories.  that's why i'm suprised not being able to find it somewhere in kde :)
<powertoo108> JackWinter_: did you try autocomplete with kcm <tab>?
<JackWinter_> powertoo108: good idea :)
<JackWinter_> powertoo108: no combination of kcm and capitalization will find it...
<powertoo108> hmm
<JackWinter_> oh, well maybe i'll load the gnome utility instead :)
<powertoo108> JackWinter_: are kcminit kcminit_startup and kcmshell related to it?
<assa9er__> hello all
<JackWinter_> powertoo108: don't know, i'll go investigate
<powertoo108> hello assa9er__
<assa9er__> fine powertoo108
<assa9er__> thanks
<rogan> How can I get Amarok to play M4a format and correctly display/read id3v2 tags?
<zer0o> powertoo108: there are three of them running but one is daemon.py one is monitor.py and one is wicd-client.py, if i go into that folder /usr/lib/wicd/wicd whic one i keep? and which one i delete? thx
<powertoo108> zer0o: hmm, I'm not sure you want to delete any of them
<JackWinter_> powertoo108: thanks, kcmshell got me going!
<powertoo108> JackWinter_: no problem
<Kohl^Uni> I have a problem with my sound in 8.04. I can play sounds fine after booting, but after resuming from Suspend I can't hear any sounds, though the programs in question don't show any errors.
<zer0o> powertoo108: but i think if i have 3 same icons on the tray at every boot it's because of this 3 files, so if i delete 2 of em one is gonna remain anyway
<Kohl^Uni> Also, unloading the sounddriver via modprobe -r tells me that it is "still in use", though I shut down the ALSA soundserver and stopped all programs using sound
<Kohl^Uni> This is on a laptop with a "hda-intel" soundchip
<powertoo108> zer0o: are all 3 icons equal? since the 3 scripts have different names I would guess that they have different functions
<powertoo108> zer0o: I wouldn't delete them just yet, maybe you could rename them or move them to another directory and see if they still start and if not did you lose any functionality, then if everything still works delete them
<zer0o> i can always like backup them before removing and then boot 2-3 times and c if it works
<zer0o> alright thanks powertoo108
<powertoo108> zer0o: np
 * powertoo108 sleeps for 5+ hrs
<JackTop> how do i updatefrom hardy to interprid beta ?
<Woody86> does anyone know where I can download the 64 bit version of Kubuntu 8.10??
<powertool08> Woody86: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<powertool08> Woody86: whoops, looks like 8.10 isn't on there
<Woody86> powertool08 -  yeah, that's what I noticed :(
<powertool08> Woody86: under the start download link click the link that says complete list of download locations
<nelsonstreet>  Is it on distrowatch maybe
<powertool08> I don't know which mirror is best for you so I can't give you a direct link
<powertool08> Woody86: ^
<nelsonstreet> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Woody86> powertool08 -  aha!
<Woody86> powertool08 -  you are a genius!
<Woody86> I wound up clicking on the mirror, and then the 8.10 folder, and they have 64 bit there :)
<powertool08> Woody86: thanks, but after fighting my wifi card for 10 hours I don't feel like one :P
<nelsonstreet> Wow it says its there but its not listed
<Woody86> powertool08 -  fighting, what are you talking about? Mine works flawlessly out of the box :P
<nelsonstreet> http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/
<powertool08> Woody86: I have arch on the lappy, kubuntu on the desktop
<lup0_> shouldn't the RC be released today?
<powertool08> Woody86: and i insisted on doing it the hard way, cli all the way, no gui
<Woody86> yeah, I have Ubuntu on my laptop (hard wireless to get working) Kubuntu on my desktop (wireless works out of the box)
<nelsonstreet> Nice speed on the d/l,  4.9 M/sec
<Woody86> go figure
<Woody86> powertool08 -  /forehead/slap
<nelsonstreet> wow that was a fast d/l
<powertool08> Woody86: thats odd, I had gutsy on my laptop for a bit and it worked ootb after enabling the restricted driver
<Woody86> powertool08 -  I had to work forever on mine, but when I upgraded it to 8.10 **luckily** all the wireless configuration stayed working
<powertool08> Woody86: I like cli, and when I break my gui horribly I don't have to freak out because I can still do everything except look at images until I get it working
<Woody86> powertool08 -  i wish i knew anything besides "reboot" on the cli :(
<Woody86> I'm a mouse addict
<Ratchet4620> hey guys i need some help getting my video camera to work through Firewire
<Woody86> too many years under windows
<powertool08> Woody86: just pick one app, find a lighter weight version and switch, continue until you favor cli more
<powertool08> Woody86: for example, I'm using irssi for irc, not xchat
<chris__> I've got a problem with Wine.. can you help me please?
<powertool08> Woody86: I switched from amarok to mpd(music player daemon)+ncmpc which controls it
<Woody86> powertool08 -  yeah but I would have no idea where to start, and I usually am only on the internet
<powertool08> keldrona: I don't know anything about wine... I can't ever get stuff to work right with it
<Woody86> powertool08 -  or uploading pics, that's about it :(
<powertool08> Woody86: elinks, links, lynx, links2, w3m? there are tons of text browsers
<Woody86> powertool08 -  ok, maybe I'll give it a go on my laptop :)
<powertool08> Woody86: I switched to finch for aim, I did file editing with nano then switched to vi, file management (moving copying deleting) via cli with mv cp rm
<Woody86> powertool08 -  I don't think it would be worth it to build a $1200 rig, and use it in CLI, though :D
<powertool08> Woody86: Just take small tasks, try it both ways, some are better gui, some are much faster with cli, the file management commands are a good place to start, then move to editing config files in a terminal
<powertool08> Woody86: I also use sudo aptitude install <package> over synaptic
<Woody86> I've become used to gedit, but that's about it for file managing
<Woody86> powertool08 -  what browser would you recommend?
<powertool08> Woody86: I switch around... I usually use firefox because I like the addons but opera is nice, epiphany is very lightweight and fast but few addons :(
<powertool08> I've been using links -g on my laptop lately, my goal is to be as minimalistic on it as possible
<Woody86> powertool08 -  sry, I meant text-only ones?
<Woody86> ah, ok
<powertool08> Woody86: oh, I mainly use elinks but honestly I don't use text only browsing often
<powertool08> Woody86: links is text and links with the -g switch is a lightweight gui version
<powertool08> Woody86: actually its kind of a hybrid, it does graphics but to open a page you push "g" and it opens a box to enter the url and you can use it with or without the mouse
<assa9er__> i wwant to enter to other chanels?
<Woody86> powertool08 -  hmm.... I may have to give it a try :) see how it works
<powertool08> assa9er__: type "/join #<channelname>
<powertool08> "
<powertool08> Woody86: awesome, you may find you like it better :)
<Woody86> powertool08 -  hopefully, I'm a minimalist at heart, so it might just work out :)
<assa9er__> "join #help
<assa9er__> "join #help"
<assa9er__> "/join #help"
<powertool08> Woody86: hopefully, I enjoy minimalism but I also recognize there is a difference between being lightweight and efficient and doing it for the sake of claiming minimalism
<powertool08> assa9er__: no ""
<Woody86> assa9er__ -  try it without the quotes ""
<powertool08> assa9er__: sorry, I didn't mean to confuse, I meant it as type whats in the quotes
<assa9er__> yes thanks it works now
<Woody86> powertool08 -  ah, very true, the "when is enough enough" conundrum
<powertool08> Woody86: Really the only thing that truly makes cli so difficult is that its a lot of memorization of key combos which relate to specific commands
<powertool08> Woody86: with a gui you don't have to read man pages you just look around for a minute until you find the button/menu/etc you're looking for
<Woody86> powertool08 -  yeah, that's one thing I've notced, too. It seems like everytime I try to use the CLI I forget what command to use, and then try to google it, and then give up and do it in a gui :)
<Woody86> but then again, I've always been a very visual learner my entire life, so it fits a little better for me
<powertool08> Woody86: almost every terminal command has the -h or --help switch and will give some insight to the options which go with the command, if that doesn't help "man whatever command you want to run" will tell you more, if its not there, there's google and irc, or the gui version
<powertool08> Woody86: I've also come to love screen, i can start irssi with screen, go somewhere else, ssh into my box and detach the session from the terminal and attach it wherever i am, then i can talk and its like i never left my room
<Woody86> powertool08 -  heh, well i defiantly want to become more proficient with the cli, so I guess there is no better way than to just use it
<powertool08> Woody86: or whenever X crashes programs running in screen don't close
<Woody86> powertool08 -  that's pretty neat
<Woody86> why use screen instead of just installing and using irssi from the computer you're on?
<powertool08> Woody86: yep, you grab screen from aptitude and the instead of running $ irssi, run $ screen -S irssi irssi which is -S <- give the session a name <session name> <command to run>
<powertool08> Woody86: screen is kinda like a container, irssi runs inside of it
<powertool08> Woody86: then you can detach it with ctrl+a then release and hit d, then it goes back to the terminal prompt but irssi is still running
<Woody86> yeah, but what are the advantages of using screen rather than just installing irssi onto the computer you're on?
<powertool08> Woody86: say I go to my university's computer lab, its a windows box and i want to run some program that won't run on windows (i think irssi has a windows version)
<powertool08> Woody86: I can use putty to ssh to my box at home, normally if irssi was running when i left I would have to start a new instance, or kill the process then start a new instance, with screen, i just detach it from my home desktop, reattach to my current putty session, i can scroll up and see whats been said since i left my house or whatever else
<Woody86> powertool08 -  ah, I see. Luckily the only time I'm away from my main rig, I have one of my 2 laptops with me, so I don't think I'd ever have a reason to ssh, but that's pretty cool :)
<powertool08> and since I have 4 programs I always have running, i can start them all, detach them and close my terminal windows so i don't have to minimize them while i don't work in them
<nelsonstreet> kewl K3B works pretty good as a burner
<Woody86> powertool08 -  well that's pretty cool. Is there any way to get files off your home computer? That might be something I may need one day
<powertool08> Woody86: yes, you can use scp, i haven't quite mastered that one yet, i tried to copy a file from my school account back here but it couldn't find the directory on the school computer
<Woody86> powertool08 -  is that a program?
<powertool08> Woody86: but its basically scp user1@host1:file1 user2@host2:file2
<powertool08> Woody86: yes, it probably has a gui frontend as well
<powertool08> Woody86: and I think at least one has to have a ssh server and the other can get away with just the client
<Woody86> powertool08 -  what's an ssh server?
<powertool08> Woody86: secure shell, its like telnet but encrypted
<powertool08> Woody86: so basically its remote login but you only get a command prompt
<Woody86> powertool08 -  ah, and I need a server for it? I can't just go from someone else's home network to my home network?
<powertool08> Woody86: it can also do x forwarding to do graphical stuff but i'm not sure how it works with a windows computer
<Woody86> powertool08 -  oh, and I found secpanel, which is a gui for ssh and scp
<powertool08> Woody86: well if you run an ssh server on your home box, then you can go to your friends house and log in to yours either with the ssh user@host command from linux or with putty from windows
<powertool08> Woody86: but its also a nice open doorway for hackers if improperly configured so if you look into it I'd suggest publickey authentication with a passphrase on your private key file, ssh v2 only, no root logins, no keyboard interactive logins
<powertool08> Woody86: and if you know you'll only use it at certain places you can tell it to only allow certain ip's, but i left mine open because i never know where i'll be when i decide to use it, oh, and i don't run it on the default port of 22 either
<Woody86> powertool08 -  so is this the same process for scp? or is it different?
<powertool08> changing the port helps alot with protecting against automated scans/attacks
<powertool08> Woody86: i'm not sure... I set up ssh before I found scp so it might be required
<Woody86> powertool08 -  hmm... well thanks for the tips :D I'm going to have to do a little research on this
<powertool08> Woody86: I'm thinking you have to have the ssh server to do scp
<powertool08> Woody86: looks like there's a program out there called scponly which doesn't allow the shell access
<powertool08> Woody86: There is also sftp but I don't know anything about that
<Woody86> powertool08 -  so I could get files, and not have the extra security risk of the ssh being open?
<ZmAY> hello, how do i install .package file
<powertool08> Woody86: possibly, however the link right below it is scponly: Multiple vulnerabilities — Gentoo Linux Documentation so you might want to check that out first before implementing
<powertool08> ZmAY: what program is it?
<ZmAY> amsn
<Woody86> powertool08 -  haha, always a good sign ;)
<ZmAY> amsn-0.97.2-1.tcl85.x86.package
<powertool08> Woody86: although ssh has had tons of vulnerabilities over the years as will any heavy used remote login program
<powertool08> Woody86: they are discovered, patched, upgraded, etc so as long as you keep up with it its safe
<Woody86> powertool08 -  very true
<powertool08> ZmAY: try sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.package
<ZmAY> dpkg-deb: `amsn-0.97.2-1.tcl85.x86.package' is not a debian format archive
<ZmAY> dpkg: error processing amsn-0.97.2-1.tcl85.x86.package (--install):
<powertool08> ZmAY: you know there is amsn in the repo's I think its the same think you're wanting sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install amsn
<assa9er__> i want to install a messanger soft can someone tell me tthe est one?
<ZmAY> on this old pc i use 6.06, how do i update repos, i mean, if i install it that way it installs old version
<powertool08> ZmAY: if not since dpkg didn't handle it you'd probably have to use a program called alien, I don't know how to use it just that it exists
<powertool08> assa9er__: pidgin is a good multi-protocol messenger, it does aim, msn, yahoo, irc
<powertool08> ZmAY: well you can update your /etc/apt/sources.list to pull from hardy repo's, but if you do sudo aptitude dist-upgrade it will try to upgrade you to feisty, then gutsy, then hardy so be mindful not to do that unless you really want to
<assa9er__> tthanks powertoo108
<powertool08> assa9er__: np
<ZmAY> noop, i just want repo's to be upgraded, is that possible, without upgrading distro
<powertool08> ZmAY: if thats not an option i'd look into building from source if you're up to it, or trying to find a .deb file which will install with the dpkg -i
<powertool08> ZmAY: yes, if you edit the /etc/apt/sources.list it will give you programs from the newest repo's, its just dangerous because it opens the possibility to do the full distro upgrade
<ZmAY> ok thanks, i won't risk
<powertool08> Woody86: it was nice talking to you, I'm off to bed for real this time
 * powertool08 sleeps (I really mean it! its 5 am)
<assa9er__> take car powertoo108
<assa9er__> you were so helpful
<microchipv420> how do i change the kdm theme?
<Gord0n> RTFM
<daleslx> that is the same q i have been asking for 20y
<microchipv420> so....?
<daleslx> to me kde is the most hardes to theme
<microchipv420> the only thing that has stumped me is the kdm theme
<daleslx> yep and no one will give you a strat awnser ether
<microchipv420> i see
<microchipv420> daleslx: hey, check this out
<microchipv420> http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<daleslx> i will play around with that see if it works . cool
<ratchet4620> how do i install "mjpegtools" ?
<Woody86> powertool08 -  ok, nice talking to you, too :D take care
<Guest76690> HI
<Woody86> Hi, what's up?
<blip-> hi all,  where can i get a list of all non-standard repositories so i can add them to sources file... e.g. Medibuntu, Opera, and others ?
<Guest76690> have msn?
<blip-> the ones mentioned here for medibuntu don't work    http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#sources.list
<faileas> blip-: why not get it straight from the medibuntu site?
<assa9er__> how can i decomresse a .bz2 file
<assa9er__> ?
<rogan> assa9er: http://home.nyc.rr.com/computertaijutsu/tarball.html
<blip-> faileas: there aren't worldwide mirrors for medibuntu repos like there is for the kubuntu repos, am i right ?    At least there is no mention on mirrors on their website
<faileas> blip-: no, there's one mirror
<rogan> assa9er: use winrar
<blip-> faileas: ok thanks
<faileas> assa9er__: bzip2/bunzip from cli, ark will do it if you have the bzip2 package
<ActionParsnip> !ubottu
<romero> aloha everybody
<wouter> ello
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Wind67> ...
<ActionParsnip> ...
<faileas> _ _ _
<JP-sNL3> O_o
<ActionParsnip> ***
<assa9er__> where can i get the unziped files
<ActionParsnip> assa9er__: unziped files of what?
<JP-sNL3> assa9er__: probably where the .bz2 is too
<assa9er__> .bz2 file
<JP-sNL3> yeah
<JP-sNL3> and uuh, assa9er__... get/learn mc   (midnight commander): with that file manager you 'step into' a compressed file as if it was a directory and that makes easy copying files from it
<Wind67> bye
<manish> Has any body ever used Lotus notes 8 Beta.. There is no information available on google regarding how to setup gmail IMAP and Yahoo (Ymail) IMAP ... Can some body please help me with that
<ActionParsnip> manish: i think you can run it via wine
<ActionParsnip> manish: you can also use the web interface
<manish> It is available as a linux package
<manish> and i have installed the deb files
<ActionParsnip> manish: sudo apt-get install wine
<szalonna> does anybody know whats up with freedestop.org?
<manish> now i just want to setup my Gmail and Yahoo (Ymail) Imap accounts
<ActionParsnip> manish: thunderbird is good at google
<manish> ActionParsnip: I know, I just want to see other available options as you suggested the other day... I dont want to use thinderbord ... It gives too  many problems on my PC
<ActionParsnip> kmail, pine
<ActionParsnip> evolution
<ActionParsnip> there millions
<manish> K mail does not work when i connect internet from my REliance data card nither does ne KDE app except Konversation and Kopete
<manish> only thunderbird and other thirdparty clients.
<manish> ActionParsnip: So now you see why i was trying to install zimbra and now Lotus notes
<ActionParsnip> manish: lotus note i dont believe is free
<manish> Actionparsnip: I have donwloaded it from the ibm site. its 8 beta is free for ubuntu ... and other linux distros like redhat and suse
<manish> you just need to register on the ibm site
<manish> ActionParsnip: so how do i configure gmail Imap on it . i have entered the basic settings and now its showing " Server settings not correct or unavailable"
<manish> it did not get connected even once
<ActionParsnip> manish: then go to the accounts menu and check settings
<manish> ActionParsnip: I have put all the settings according to different help sections and my knowledge but the same reply... Is there any help section where i could ask this or any link you can think of ...?
<ActionParsnip> manish: what are you trying to set up specifically
<manish> gmail with IMAP
<ActionParsnip> manish: in what client?
<manish> Lotus notes
<manish> IBM Lotus notes
<manish> 8.0 beta
<manish> thats what it says
<manish> ActionParsnip: did you get it ???
<ActionParsnip> just websearching
<ActionParsnip> manish: google dont use standard pop and smtp ports you know
<manish> for imap we need to use port 993 instead of regular 995 port
<kosmofield> Hi, is it possible to access a encrypted partition (dm-crypt) with only a live-cd ? :/
<ActionParsnip> !encryptfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs
<ActionParsnip> !find encr
<manish> i have put that in place and the other settings also seem to be correct but still the prob is not rectified
<ubottu> Found: ghostscript, pidgin-encryption, libopencryptoki-dev, libopencryptoki0, opencryptoki (and 1 others)
<ActionParsnip> manish: http://uts.fiu.edu/Email/inotesfaq1.htm
<ActionParsnip> manish: thats all i got
<ActionParsnip> manish: id have a look at the ports google uses, i think they are quirky
<ActionParsnip> manish: plus you may need some ssl encryptioon for traffic either way
<manish> i have enabled that too .. and thanks for your time. if i get a workaround i will post it on my blog at www.jackofallmarketing.wordpress.com
<manish> that way you will know it too...
<manish> thanks again and bye
<giolatalpa> ciao a tutti
<giolatalpa> sono nuovo del canale e di kubuntu
<giolatalpa> spero di fare presto amicizia
<faileas> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<blip-> hi, i don't know what happened I just restarted my system and is presented with a text login.   I can run openbox,.   but KDE was somehow uninstalled... i reinstalled kdebase-bin.   what happened ?  How can i start KDE ?   thanks
<blip-> kubuntu 8.04
<blip-> i spent the last 3 days customizing it... i really don't want to reinstall if possible
<aotianlong> any body use `sshpass`
<aotianlong> why sshpass cost a lot of cpu.
<GaMbi_DK> I get keyboard delays when my system has been on for 3-6 hours ~(with no real reason - app wise) and wont go away untill I reboot...Now I discovered that if I unplug the keyboard from my front USB port and plug it in the back the problem goes away without rebooting. so I figured that the problem lies in my front USB port... is this fixable? my cord isnt long enough to be plugged in the back of my puter
<becker> hi fellow unixers....i am having some trouble....i resized my vista partition (merged two partitions using gparted) im now unable to boot vista ....am currently using kubuntu ...however NEED my vist system back ....can someone give me a few ideas on how to resore my vista please?
<martin_> GaMbi_DK: you'd be better off getting a usb extension cord, or check if the connector in the motherboard is properly seated
<GaMbi_DK> martin_,  I dont need an extension,, I need my front USB to work :) and yes.. it is properly seated.. never had this problem on XP.. also found a few others on google with same problem (no fix is found thought)
<martin_> GaMbi_DK: did you try using the other front usb port?
<JackTop> what channel for kubuntu 8.10rc ?
<trappist> #ubuntu+1
<martin_> witch package is easier to install . RPM .deb or tar.gz
<rogan> What do I need to do to get Amarok to play m4a format and properly id id3v2 tags?
<eagles0513875> !multimedia | rogan
<ubottu> rogan: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<rogan> well my problem ubottu is some m4a play but others will not play and there tags are not read... so I have about 2000 songs that just show a title .. when you go to play that song it reads an error and randomly changes the title of that song to some random name (diferent each time)
<pnutbrain> hi there, i'm quite new to kubuntu. i have a rather annoying problem. i use kubuntu 8.10 and i use the intel 3945ABG wireless card. knetworkmanager says wireless is "activated" i guess that means connected, but i have still no internet.. is this a known problem, with a known solution?
<pnutbrain> tried to use google, but nothing i found proved effective
<faileas> ... heh
<eagles0513875> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<eagles0513875> hey
<eagles0513875> has anyone setup vpn wiht this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD and been successful
<jose__> hi
<jose__> I have problem with my wireless network
<martin_> hi i just installed amsn from adept but i cant find it in the Kmenu
<jose__> I have problem with my wireless network I can't connect
<eagles0513875> martin_: dump amsn and use kopete
<gm04030276> martin_ try using alt+F2 and typing amsn. It sometimes takes a bit of time to appear in the menu
<gm04030276> martin_: or pidgen! Kopete won't keep connection for me but pidgen does! Is pidgen the kde4 one?
<martin_> ok thx
<jose__> I again ask for the password
<gm04030276> jose__: your wireless connection is asking you for a password?
<jose__> yes
<faileas> er pidgin has nothing to do with KDE4 i think its GTK based >_>
<jose__> <gm04030276>  yes
<martin_> gm04030276: I don't like pigden and kopete feel weird so i didnt try it in KDE4
<eagles0513875> martin_: kopete actually grows on u
<eagles0513875> martin_: amsn lacks the development at this point in time
<eagles0513875> if someone could improve it then i might consider it
<martin_> eagles0513875: at least it lets me send offline messages and receive them
<faileas> martin_: as a stopgap try launching it from the console
<martin_> witch is one thing pigden wont let me do
<eagles0513875> martin_: it should be under internet or do as faileas said above
<martin_> faileas: i got it, did know about the alt-F2 thing
<eagles0513875> any vpn experts on here
<amerigo__> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> amerigo__: ?
<gm04030276> failes: oh right...ok...well i like it cause it works!
<jameswf-home> has anyone expierienced a double plazma deal in their top right corner on kde4
<eagles0513875> jameswf-home: there is one but thats normal both top right and bottom right
<jameswf-home> I have 2 overlapping top right
<jameswf-home> any idea of a process name?
<eagles0513875> jameswf-home: no i dont
<eagles0513875> jameswf-home: u on hardy remix or hardy wiht 3.5 and 4 installed with
<eagles0513875> or intrepid
<jameswf-home> hardw with kde4 in parallel to kde 3.5
<eagles0513875> jameswf-home: cant help ya im like that as well 4 parallel with 3.5 but i dont have that issue
<marcio> afternoon guys...I'm an absolute beginner with dual boot problems, among a few, hehehe. anyone available to help?
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Tm_T> or, just ask
<marcio> txks
<faileas> marcio: be more specific ;p
<marcio> wasnt able to find windows on grub yesterday and cyrex helped me on that
<marcio> but now i find it and when I click on it  grub returns   BOOTMGR MISSING
<marcio> this is a tishiba a215 amd 64 with kubuntu amd64 and winxp
<marcio> toshiba
<eagles0513875> marcio: try run grub-install
<eagles0513875> !grub-install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-install
<eagles0513875> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eagles0513875> marcio: click on first link restorgrub
<marcio> ok...done...
<marcio> konqueror openned a how to
<marcio> will do the steps on it...  brb
<dinesh> hiiiiii
<dinesh> anyone there????
<dinesh> hellooooooooo
<dinesh> anyone want to chat with me??
<Wind67> yes
<Wind67> hello
<Wind67> where is bryan ?
<dinesh> hellloooooooooooo
<Wind67> hi
<dinesh> wind67
<dinesh> h r u??
<Wind67> i am fine and you ?
<dinesh> me also fine
<dinesh> what is ur name?
<Wind67> oguz
<dinesh> from where you are?
<eagles0513875> Wind67: dinesh what is  both of yalls native languages
<dinesh> whats your mean???
<dinesh> i can't understand
<mereandor> hi! I have a freshly installed kubuntu 8.04 on a computer but it has a kernel version that does not ship a driver for my ethernet card (igb). so how can I update the kernel w/o network access?
<dinesh> hello to everyone??
<faileas> mereandor: got another kubuntu box? then you can use aptoncd
<mereandor> faileas: no other kubuntu box :(
<DarthFrog> eagles0513875: Best to use proper English when chatting with a non-native speaker of Englis. "Yall" is not proper English.  It's proper Southernese, though. :-)
<mereandor> any other suggestions?
<faileas> mereandor: or ubuntu...
<eagles0513875> dinesh: what language is your first language
<eagles0513875> ty for reminder DarthFrog
<dinesh> hindi
<Wind67> ez
<mereandor> faileas: yeah that was included - only gentoo here ;)
<Wind67> re
<dinesh> and then english
<Wind67> <dinesh> from where you are? FRANCE
<dinesh> no
<jameswf-home> well ill be upgrading soon anyway main goal was to see if i could live with kde5
<dinesh> india
<eagles0513875> Wind67: what language do u speak
<jameswf-home> *kde4
<Wind67> <eagles0513875> Wind67: dinesh what is  both of yalls native languages French and turkish
<deftone> lol
<faileas> mereandor: owwie...
<eagles0513875> Wind67: english here
<eagles0513875> !OT
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dinesh> only english
<faileas> mereandor: a little tricky then. which kernel?
<mereandor> faileas: is it possible to download the .deb-files manually
<Wind67> [17:52] <eagles0513875> Wind67: english here <<< I know, i am free no ?
<eagles0513875> Wind67: ?
<mereandor> faileas: currently 2.6.24-19-generic for x86_64
<Wind67> what ?
<dinesh> any one know language "HINDI"
<faileas> mereandor: no idea
<dinesh> any one know language "HINDI"
<mereandor> faileas: thanks anyway for trying ;)
<GOTFrog> crap i cant remmeber my nickserve pass
<dinesh> i am a new user on this  ubuntu
<dinesh> so plz help me.
<mereandor> how can I download .deb-files (from the official repos) manually to install them on another box?
<faileas> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<love> help
<faileas> er...
<faileas> thats not what its supposed to say ;p
<faileas> love: be more specific
<love> failes; what is ur mean??
<eagles0513875> love: give more details about what you need help with
<love> i want to make new friend
<love> any one there??
<love> to be my friend
<love> ?????
<nelsonstreet> love: this is not a chat channel only help with Kubuntu
<faileas> mereandor: its... hard... if you know where it is EXACTLY you may be able to download it straight off the repos
<eagles0513875> !ot | love
<ubottu> love: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<love> really
<love> but i don't know about this
<mereandor> so there is no way to "browse" the repositories ?
<love> can i get help here
<eagles0513875> love: yes u can
<mereandor> aren't they simple http mirrors?
<love> for software instalation
<talles> ajuda com kurumin ng
<eagles0513875> yes just ask your question with details and if someone knows they will respond love
<faileas> mereandor: they are. but you need to know where in the pool they are
<love> i want to know that how can i install a player
<nelsonstreet> which player
<faileas> mereandor: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<nelsonstreet> name
<faileas> i can't be arsed to go any deeper than this. also, you may need some dependancies as well. its gonna be a bit of a pain
<mereandor> faileas: I guessed as much - but thanks for the link
<love> vlc plzyer
<love> vlc player for ubuntu
<nelsonstreet> !vlc
<love> .tar.bz2 file
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<love> ya vlc
<faileas> love: open up a console and type in "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<mereandor> is there a difference between .udeb and .deb files?
<GOTFrogqc> love: just get it from adept
<faileas> mereandor: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2000/12/msg02118.html
<love> there is an error
<love> command not found
<faileas> enlightenment ;)
<GOTFrogqc> love: no quotes
<love> quotes mean
<faileas> GOTFrogqc: ... i didn't think of that
<faileas> quotes mean i was quoting a command ;p
<love> sir i tell u that
<love> i m a user of window
<love> but i instal ubuntu 1st time
<GOTFrogqc> love: DO IT FROM THE ADEPT INSTALLER
<GOTFrogqc> love: add/remove program in your kmenu
<love> where can i found this ADEPT INSTALER
<love> but  how ??
<GOTFrogqc> you know that blue button lower left corner
<GOTFrogqc> click on it and look for add/remove program
<nelsonstreet> brb
<GOTFrogqc> if you have KDE4 mouse over aplicatiion
<love> i found it
<love> but now wat can i do
<GOTFrogqc> now in the search field type vlc
<eagles0513875> any vpn experts in here
<eagles0513875> or anyone experienced with vpn in linux
<enzo_> finnaly i' m on irc
<enzo_> finnaly
<enzo_> :D I'm so happy
<GOTFrogqc> now it should apear in the squares under the search field, click on the box,  then click on aply changes lower right corner
<GOTFrogqc> enzo_: lol
<Meeso_OS> hey
<Meeso_OS> is there a installation guide
<melkart> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu <--- this site states that the "beta" is the release candidate. can that be? where can i download the release candidate?
<Meeso_OS> do I just burn the ISO and boot it?
<enzo_> thanks, yo does any body here make music with linux in general?
<love> but a error is also occure
<melkart> Meeso_OS https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<enzo_> yo does any body here make music with linux in general?
<GOTFrogqc> love: got it?
<love> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<GOTFrogqc> close adept
<Meeso_OS> melkart: thanks :)
<love> Cannot install 'vlc'
<love> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'vlc' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<love> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<GOTFrogqc> now open kmenu and go in the system tab
<love> Cannot install 'vlc'
<love> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'vlc' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<love> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<GOTFrogqc> !paste love
<mereandor> faileas: it worked!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste love
<love> excuse me sir
<faileas> love: i think posting that once is enough
<love> what is this kmenu
<faileas> mereandor: yay.
<GOTFrogqc> the blue button
<jeroen2> help, we connected the kubuntu hardy PC to the flat screen TV with s-video -- when X/KDE is not yet started, it works, but we have a black screen when KDE is started!
<love> but there is no blue bttone
<love> button
<faileas> mereandor: just curious, any other deps/
<deftone> eagles u there?
<enzo_> anyone using lmms here?
<GOTFrogqc> love: lower left corner
<Meeso_OS> !!!!> To download this bot, please visit http://www.ybbot.com.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Meeso_OS> oops
<love> hello sir
<Wind67> hello
<Wind67> love you are dinash
<Wind67> ?
<Wind67> you are arab ?
<deftone> newbie question here........when i open up konsole it has a default of a huge window....how can i make it default to open a smaller window?
<love> yes
<love> not dinash
<love> dinesh
<love> i am indian
<faileas> deftone: try settings -> size
<Wind67> ok sorry love
<love> its ok
<faileas> though personally i recommend taking a look @ yakuake
<enzo_> any one working with multimedia here?
<love> how can i install vlc on ubuntu
<faileas> love: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<deftone> love: adept installer
<enzo_> never used vlc
<love> but why???
<faileas> deftone: did that work?
<love> ubuntu
<deftone> no size under settings
<love> 8.04
<faileas> love: wrong channel then. try #kubuntu
<faileas> love: wrong channel then. try #ubuntu even
<jeroen2> help, we connected the kubuntu hardy PC to the flat screen TV with s-video -- when X/KDE is not yet started, it works, but we have a black screen when KDE is started!
<love> what its mean #ubuntu
<love> where i try it
<faileas> deftone: mine had it between scema and history
<dand> hi
<dand> i got a problem with kopete on kde 3.5.10
<Wind67> hi
<dand> it doesn't connect to msn
<dand> i found lot of people with the same problem onthe forums
<dand> but no solution
<deftone> faileas: i'm not 8.10 and there's not option there....weird
<faileas> deftone: maybe they changed it with KDE4 >_>
<dand> kopete versionis 0.12.7
<eagles0513875> !ipv6 | deftone
<ubottu> deftone: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Wind67> ...
<dand> hi, where can i find the offline mode option in konqueror, if any?
<dand> it seems it's set up, since it cannot browse the web
<Lynx-O> !dragonplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dragonplayer
<Lynx-O> anyone here know about dragonplayer
<eagles0513875> !info dragonplayer | Lynx-O
<ubottu> lynx-o: dragonplayer (source: dragonplayer): Simple KDE 4 video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 481 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<Lynx-O> eagles0513875: so why can't I get it in adept...
<pat_> Does anyone have any experience using the mythtv-frontend install from the package manager?
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: r u on kde 3.5.10
<Lynx-O> good question.
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: once u answer that question we will go from there
<Lynx-O> andLinux Beta 1 (04/21/2008) lol which is a Kubuntu distro don't know which though it doesn't say and I don't know where to look.
<Lynx-O> says gusty
<Lynx-O> that's all I know.
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: time for major upgrade
<eagles0513875> latest release is hardy
<eagles0513875> and on 30th october intrepid
<Lynx-O> nice....
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: there might be in the repos for gutsy kde4 in there
<Lynx-O> I don't know
<Lynx-O> I'm ganna try updating my distro with adept
<eagles0513875> !upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Lynx-O> see if it crashes my andlinux.
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: you could always save the time
<Lynx-O> and?
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: download hardy remix that has kde4 already and do a clean install
<Lynx-O> I'm running andlinux inside of windows.
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: what is andlinux
<Lynx-O> www.andlinux.org
<Lynx-O> I like kde programs but wine won't play ffxi.
<Lynx-O> which I play in most of my spare time.
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: they have wine version 1.01
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: if ur duel booting i would get rid of linux partition thats there and use it for kubuntu
<eagles0513875> unless ur using gutsy wiht wubi
<Lynx-O> look at andlinux.org
<Lynx-O> there is no partition
<Lynx-O> lol its inside a fat32.
<eagles0513875> ewwwwwwww
<Lynx-O> well in a folder on a fat32
<Lynx-O> lol
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: thats like what kubuntu has known as wubi
<eagles0513875> !wubi | Lynx-O
<ubottu> Lynx-O: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Lynx-O> I know that
<eagles0513875> i never got wubi to work right
<Lynx-O> but ffxi won't run properly with wine.
<eagles0513875> Lynx-O: i would try latest version of wine
<Lynx-O> I did
<dand> '++
<GaMbi_DK> what unreal tournament is the coolest ? (that can run on linux)
<Lynx-O> my server computer runs hardy
<eagles0513875> !ot | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Lynx-O> I use it for my documents
<jerome_> hi hall
<jerome_> je cherche le salon franais
<jerome_> français pardon, pouvez vous me donner le lien
<jerome_> merci d'avance
<genii> !fr | jerome_
<ubottu> jerome_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jerome_> thanks
<nemanja> hi everyone... i have a little stupid question, i've just installed kubuntu kde4 and i dont have a volume icon in the systray... what package should i install ?
<genii> nemanja: They may be able to properly assist you in the channel #kubuntu-kde4
<thefish> what is kubuntu's desktop search?
<giolatalpa> ciao a tutti
<istihza> thefish:Strigi...
<istihza> ciao, come stai?
<thefish> thanks istihza, and decent interface for it? i see i have strigiclient
<batti5> anybody kow abou c++?
<batti5> know about c++
<batti5> i followed a c++ traning, i do every thing it sais, but it would-ent complie
<batti5> can anybody help
<istihza> thefish: Actually I am used to using slocate for searching tasks... You might wish to check http://strigi.sourceforge.net/ for information on Strigi. Hope it helps
<thefish> cool, thanks istihza
<digitalpsyko> wow dis new kde4 is so purty
<batti5> whare can i find a actual c++ training, for free?
<istihza> batti5, I am not a c++ programmer, but maybe if you tell us how you are trying to compile we can help...
<axel_> Konversation/ KMail seems that it has emptied my whole IMAP inbox. Are these E-Mails really lost or are they stored somewhere but aren't displayed?
<wolfjb> Hello, I'm starting to develop an application for myself and was trying to setup kdevelop. I thought to get the kdeapi docs installed, and so installed kdelibs5-doc which, I thought, would actually give me documentation - but it doesn't is there a package that I can install for the kde api docs (especially that I could import into kdevelop?)
<wolfjb> I've tried techbase.kde.org, but it seems to assume that you have downloaded the source for both kde and qt and have setup specific users, etc. I'd just like to use the packages that come with kubuntu
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: link?
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#KDevelop
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: i'll have a look, but one way is to simply go to  kde:kapplication    etc in konqueror
<axel_> wolfjb: Thank you for your effort but I didn't do that. I Just use the compiled Kontact-/ QT-Packages that come with Kubuntu.
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: hmm, kdelibs5-doc  contains nothing!
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: it's a useless package
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: yep
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: might be worth filing a bug
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: ok
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: I think that means that the doxygen documentation isn't there then
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: you could try 'kassistant'  (comes with kdevelop iirc)
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: but anyway most people just use the website :-)
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: just do   alt+f2 and type   kde:klineedit  into
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: just do   alt+f2 and type   kde:klineedit
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: I could just use the website, but thought it would be nice to have in kdevelop
<emilihouse> what is the program to extract file.rar
<JohnFlux> emilihouse: command line wise, there's  unrar
<JohnFlux> emilihouse: apt-get install unrar
<JohnFlux> emilihouse: then:  unrar x file.rar
<JohnFlux> emilihouse: there's probably a gui way to do it too
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: neither kassistant nor klineedit work, tried from the console, which often suggests packages to install for missing pgms, but not this time
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: if you go to konqueror and type:    kde:klineedit    does that work?
<emilihouse> ok I understand
<emilihouse> thank you
<Colonel_Panic> I'm having a damn hell ass of a time repartitioning this hard drive
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: yep that works. that is kinda cool
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: klineedit is just a random kde class
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: kde:kapplication  etc
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: are you sure you actually tried what I said? :)
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: press  alt+f2  and type kde:klineedit
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: Ah, didn't do the kde: part, I just typed the klineedit... my ba
<wolfjb> s/ba/bad
<JohnFlux> ah okay :)
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: also you can do  qt:qlineedit   for the qt docs :)
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: cool, thanks for the tips
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: to be honest, you'll probably be reading the qt docs a lot more than the kde ones anyway
<xico> hi ppl
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: now, I just have to learn kde/qt again - haven't done anything with it since kde2
<JohnFlux> Riddell: as wolfjb found out, kdelibs5-doc    is pretty much an empty package.  presumably something went wrong when building it
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: I thought the kde api was the way to go for cross platform issues ?
<xico> bye
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: it's nothing to do with cross platform
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: there's a few classes that you should use the kde versions of, but mostly it's just a few differences
<JohnFlux> wolfjb: use kapplication instead of qapplication, etc.  but anyway, 95% of your code will be with qt classes :)
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: alrighty, thanks for the info
<lacero> please...someone help me with atheros ar5005 driver...
<Riddell> JohnFlux: yes that looks broken
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: Riddell: I'd file a bug, but I'm not sure how to do it, I don't see anything on the FAQ or in the community & support section to indicate where I should go from the kubuntu.org website
<JannoTT> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<wolfjb> wait, found bugsquad on the wiki
<Riddell> wolfjb: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+filebug
<JannoTT> There is no 8.10 cd download?
<girao> ubuntu portugues alguem sabe
<PhilRod> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<girao> Tanks
<Guest70138> boas
<Guest70138> anyone portuguese?
<DarthFrog> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest70138> #ubuntu-pt
<DarthFrog> Guest70138: /join #ubuntu-pt
<wolfjb> JohnFlux: Riddell: bug #288298 for kdelibs5-doc
<Riddell> thanks wolfjb
<wolfjb> Riddell: np
<bruno> help
<bruno> i need help
<wolfjb> bruno: you need to ask your question to get help
<Guest1228> i wanna install some apps in my ubuntu
<Guest1228> this is bruno
<Guest1228> like google earth
<Guest1228> where can i get help in portuguese?
<wolfjb> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<wolfjb> Guest1228: you can probably use synaptic to find googleearth and install it
<wolfjb> Guest1228: or you could use adept (the kde package tool) or you could use apt-get from the command line
<Guest1228> are u there?
<wolfjb> Guest1228: if you need portuguese, try /join #ubuntu-br or /join #ubuntu-pt
<Guest1228> i'm on the channel
 * nelsonstreet yawns
<blip-> is there any way to open the Manager Repositories without running Adept manager ?   I don't like Adept Manager at all, i'm using Synaptic instead
<blip-> thus i want to uninstall it along with Adept notifier
<posiyans> hello
<posiyans> тоесть привет
<nelsonstreet> posiyans: Engish only please in this channel
<nelsonstreet> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<posiyans> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<posiyans> и как туда перейти
<LordCrc> hi
<LordCrc> i installed some package updates and did a reboot and now i cant get kde to work with vnc4server...
<LordCrc> if run "startkde" from within the vnc session, it just kills the vnc session
<LordCrc> log file mentions "XIO fatal IO error (resource temporarily unavailable)"
<LordCrc> ah
<LordCrc> note to self... kde Autostart goes for vnc too
<sourcemaker> why question is off-topic... but is there a channel for java developers? #java does not work
<Guest49999> Bonjour ! J'aurais besoin d'aide, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
<axel_> Kontact/ KMail seems that it has emptied my whole IMAP inbox. Are these E-Mails really lost or are they stored somewhere but aren't displayed?
<arun_> hiiii everyone
<arun_> is kbuntu 8.10 out
<barb> hello
<barb__> french ?
<the_darkside_986> What is the name of packages for Amarok mp3 playback?
<the_darkside_986> I don't have any mp3s here to trigger the package prompt so I need to install it manually.
<the_darkside_986> (The radio streams do not trigger it)
<the_darkside_986> Is Kubuntu ever going to put the Kubuntu logo in its default KDE setup?
<glauco> hello!
<jerome_> join #ubuntu.fr
<jerome_> join #ubuntu.fr
<jerome_> join #unbuntu.fr
<jerome_> join #ubuntu.fr
<jerome_> arf quelqu'un peut me donner le lien pour le salon français
<jerome_> je suis désolé mais pas moyen de le paramétrer correctement
<jerome_> je fais join #ubuntu.fr
<jerome_> mais çà passe pas
<mr---t-> join/#ubuntu
<trappist> /join #ubuntu-fr
<jerome_> il y a pas grande discution ici, personne n'a de probleme visiblement
<deftone> how can i make my windows catch on fire when i close them? i checked the box in the settings but nothing happens
<jerome_> merci trappist
 * mr---t- whoops / in the wrong place
<microchipv420> heys guys, i need some serious help getting my girlfriend's wifi card working on her lappy, i installed 8.04 last night, everything is perfect except for her card
<crimsun> microchipv420: more specifically?
<microchipv420> i cannot get the wifi card enabled, it isnt recognized by the OS
<microchipv420> it acts as if it isnt there
<vote_4_Obama> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vote_4_Obama> !ndiswrapper
<vote_4_Obama> !ndiswrapper
<vote_4_Obama> !madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vote_4_Obama> hmm
<deitarion> My brother's freshly-installed computer has an RTL8111/8186 onboard NIC and, according to Google results, I have to build and install the driver. However, for some reason, my Hardy setup builds a .ko which is incompatible with his... and I can't build on his without downloading the kernel headers... which I can't do because the NIC isn't working.
<deitarion> Solution?
<vonkleist> deitarion, for some reason, the modules format for 2.6.x kernel is .ko
<deitarion> vonkleist: You must be misunderstanding me. Both computers run Hardy. One needs a NIC driver. The other builds an incompatible one and I can't build on the one that needs the driver because it can't download the dependencies. Solution
<deitarion> I'm assuming the incompatibility stems from kernel upgrades which were pushed out since the Kubuntu Hardy install CD was finalized.
<brian_> I need to remove all options from the shutdown menu other than Logoff for a group of users
<deitarion> Is there a way to make apt-get generate a list of required packages I can manually copy over from another computer using SneakerNet?
<dekkong> hello can anyone help me with elisa media center?
<dekkong> how can I get elisa to locate files that are on a different partition?
<dekkong> the default search path for videos is /home/video
<vonkleist> deitarion, can't get why getting a .ko module isn't compatible with hardy
<vonkleist> but, yes
<deitarion> vonkleist: Apparently it depends on symbols which were added to the kernel since the version distributed on the install CD.
<vonkleist> if they have a different kernel version, it will be incompatible
<vonkleist> but it's not because of the .ko format, but because of being a different kernel version
<deitarion> I *KNOW*.
<vonkleist> may be you can boot up to the same kernel version on the other PC and try to compile that
<deitarion> I use Gentoo every day. All I need to know is how to make apt-get not fight me!
<deitarion> vonkleist: My Kubuntu system doesn't have that kernel version anymore.
<vonkleist> deitarion, it's an ugly solution, but what if you install a virtual machine with the same Kubuntu version from your brother's computer and compile from it?
<deitarion> vonkleist: That'd take FAR too long.
<deitarion> It'd be quicker to run upstairs and down alternating between checking what apt-get is trying to retrieve and manually copying it with a thumbdrive!
<deitarion> Aha! I finally thought to use SneakerNet OR "Sneaker Net" in a google search and I found what I was looking for.
<deitarion> --print-uris
<wayneward> ive been running kubuntu  64 on a amd 3000 with kde 4  its seems a bit slow on games using wine I have a 256 nvidia and a gig of ram any ideas why it might be a bit laggy
<Mixed432> wayneward, try gnome, that is the main reason I am giving up on KDE, kde is a resource hog, and forget about compiz@!
<wayneward> yes ive disabled compiz
<wayneward> it was fine on  kde 3.5.9 im sure it was better
<wayneward> im thinking ill install ice wm and log into that to play games that might be a solution
<wayneward> or go back to kde 3.5.10
<wayneward> anyone else having slow performance with games on kde 4
<dekkong> hello can anyone help me with elisa media center?
<dekkong> how can I get elisa to locate files that are on a different partition?
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with minicom. it don't accept keyboard input... can you help me?
<deftone> does kubuntu have a repo for songbird?
<ballzee_> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and i can go to google and serch but cant go past it and apt-get just hangs up anyone know why ?
<TimS> I get a notice some of my packages have been kept back when I apt-get upgrade, how do I resolve this?
<deftone> dekkong: how did you get Elisa Media Center to work?
<TimS> deftone: My elisa worked straight after an install.
<TimS> Have you got the repo for it?
<wilfried> slt
<deftone> mine only shows a black screen...did u install elisa from Adept Installer?
<deftone> i installed it from Adept Installer
<wayneward> i have read some forms and they wrecon installng ATI graphics card will be faster than the nvidia with kde 4?
<conanius> hi all
<Guest41517> What's the proper way to switch to the nVidia binary drivers if a network driver issue (now solved) prevented restricted-manager from being run on login?
<wayneward> is it worth a try i have a spare!..
<TimS> dekkong: You could link them with a link
<TimS> deftone: Yeah
<conanius> Im having real issues with connecting to my wireless using Ubuntu. I'm using the laptop I have put it on now using a wired connection and it works fine. The wifi card is detected, can scan for networks etc... but the 'switch to network' is greyed out
<TimS> Have you got the correct graphics drivers
<conanius> can someone give me a hand sorting this out please? :)
<deftone> what version of ubuntu do you have conanius?
<conanius> ubuntu ultimate 1.8 I think
<conanius> might be 1.9
<deftone> hmmm...didn't know ubuntu had an ultimate
<conanius> ive just got all the updates (184!!) so its bang up to date
<TimS> I use a different wireless manager, begins with W but can't remeber it
<deftone> is that a distro someone fluffed up or something?
<TimS> deftone: Its a distro, not official
<conanius> deftone:  - have a search for it, its got all sorts on it
<deftone> i'm having trouble with my elisa
<conanius> Tim - I can try adding in the details using the wireless manager
<deftone> the graphics are all messed up and it looks like crap
<conanius> but its having none of it
<oobe> conanius, get familar with wireless-tools cmd line apps and /etc/network/interfaces
<oobe> conanius, man interfaces
<oobe> conanius, man iwconfig
<oobe> conanius, man iwlist
<oobe> gui apps will never be as stable
<conanius> sorry oobe... but you're speaking a different language for me im afraid
<conanius> im just using this to try and get into it all, maybe in a few months Ill know what you just said
<conanius> progress peaked for me at cd ..
<conanius> :P
<conanius> or dir /w
<oobe> ok fair enough
<TimS> Gui always worked for me
<deftone> wow that ultimate looks hot!
<oobe> i was just saying that there are command line tools available that kick arse compared to gui tools
<deftone> 1.9 is the latest?
<TimS> deftone: try wicd
<ardchoille> How do I replace a word in the kate editor with a word and a new line? I tried replace "test" with "test\n" but that just replaced test with the text "test\n".
<oobe> and that you can find out more by reading the man pages
<TimS> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<ardchoille> This worked in gedit so I thought it would work in kate too but it doesn't
<TimS> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in hardy
<TimS> doh
<deftone> what is wicd?
<TimS> oobe, the cli tools are good if you know all the commands, but most GUI apps use them to connect anyway, so it saves you from learning the commands.
<TimS> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<oobe> oh ok
<oobe> i have never tried wicd
<oobe> but i have heard good things
<TimS> http://code.google.com/p/wicd-qt/
<TimS> Qt frotend :D
<oobe> i use interfaces
<oobe> or write a small script
<deftone> i got my wireless going...someone else asked that question....lol
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> Ah, cornelius lefty
<TimS> Oh
<TimS> nope
<TimS> conanius: Try wicd
<deftone> conanius asked ...lol
<deftone> i'm trying to get elisa to work properly
<deftone> i installed the version that's in the Adept Installer but it's messed up
<TimS> Ah
<TimS> Do you have the right drivers
<deftone> what drivers do i need?
<deftone> did know i needed drivers to run elisa
<deftone> *didn't
<TimS> Graphics drivers I mean
<TimS> I think it needs tehm
<deftone> i have Intel GM965
<TimS> Oh
<TimS> Hmm,
<TimS> you may not need any wactually
<TimS> Elisa is nothing special tbh :p
<TimS> XBMC and Boxee are much better
<basy> hi, all i have new optical mouse, it works on 2000hz, i have the slowest setting (KDE system settings) and it is still too fast.. is there any other way how to setup slower mouse sensitivity in KDE ?
<conanius> tim - just installed it
<TimS> basy: try man xset
<TimS> Look for the mouse section.
<vit> is there a plugin missing in kubuntu's krita that keeps it from reading/saving .psd files?
<deftone> hey TimS, does ubuntu have a repo for xbmc?
<TimS> I think I have it
<TimS> Let me take a look
<conanius> nice one tim, it worked first time
<TimS> Awesome
<conanius> xbmc... xbox media centre?
<deftone> no
<TimS> yes
<TimS> I think they might have changed the name officialy now
<TimS> http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
<TimS> Thats what I have
<Meeso_OS> :D
<Meeso_OS> I installed kubuntu via wubi :D
<TimS> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc-hardy/ubuntu hardy main
<TimS> even
<Meeso_OS> ?
<TimS> Not for you :p
<TimS> Never tried Wubi
<Meeso_OS> heh
<conanius> tim, has anyone written something for ubuntu for it to act as a media extender, ala a 360?
<Meeso_OS> I tried the regular install
<Meeso_OS> it didnt work
<Meeso_OS> I mean
<Meeso_OS> it did
<Meeso_OS> but when I rebooted
<TimS> conanius: Yes. ushare
<Meeso_OS> the little bar at the bottom wasnt there
<Meeso_OS> :/
<TimS> It takes a bit of setting up
<TimS> Not sure I remeber how
<conanius> no. fucking. way. I cant get flash as I have ubuntu 64.
<TimS> conanius: Once installed I think you run ushare -x (for xbox mode) then the ip address of the network, but I remeber theres a config file for it, where you can set the network and device,
<TimS> conanius: Watch the language. And you should be able to
<conanius> oops, sorry
<Meeso_OS> hey, if I got a PCI wireless card to work on ubuntu, will it work on kubuntu?
<conanius> according to the adobe site, they only do it for x86
<Meeso_OS> heres the card http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=PC60G&class=com
<TimS> http://www.daryl.mu/2008/01/12/howto-install-flash-9-on-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-64-bit/
<TimS> or this one may be better http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/install-flash-10-ubuntu-linux-64bit.html
<TimS> It does it for you if you issue two commands.
<TimS> Meeso_OS: It should do, yes
<Meeso_OS> heh
<TimS> Ubuntu and Kubuntu have the same base, its just bits of the front end that are changed.
<Meeso_OS> ok
<vit> is there a plugin missing in kubuntu's krita that keeps it from reading/saving .psd files? I talked to the krita folks and they said for me to pester kubuntu about it
<TimS> conanius: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-632428.html
<TimS> Thats about ushare
<TimS> And explains how to set it up.
<Meeso_OS> if a low end comp can run windows XP (I'm spreading the kubuntu love around the house :D) can it run kubuntu?
<TimS> vit: I cant seem to be able to open them
<TimS> Let met install the plugins package and see
<vit> TimS: me either; option isn't there, but everything I read says it's possible with GraphicsMagic
<conanius> Tim, ive just downloaded ushare, and im clearly being a bit of an idiot
<conanius> gone to the command line and done ushare -x
<conanius> but it says...
<conanius> conanius@conanius-laptop:~$ ushare
<conanius> Error: no content directory to be shared.
<TimS> vit: Odd. The plugins did nothing to help. I am using the kde3 version, do the krita guys say its only kde4?
<TimS> conanius: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-632428.html
<vit> TimS: same thing here with kde4, but they didn't say which version and I didn't tell them what I was using
<TimS> They explain how to set up the config file for it, this shows you how to put the default interface and directory
<TimS> vit: Oh, that sucks.
<Meeso_OS> if a low end comp can run windows XP (I'm spreading the kubuntu love around the house :D) can it run kubuntu?
<TimS> Meeso_OS: Generally, yes.
<Meeso_OS> :D
<Meeso_OS> ok
<vit> so TimS would it be simplest for me to file a bug?
<TimS> Possibly, but it depends what file you were editing, some might not be editable I guess
<TimS> Meeso_OS: Try a live cd to see if its compatible
<TimS> It may have issues with old hardware
<Meeso_OS> ok
<TimS> vit: It appears it has pdf from 2006
<basy> TimS: thanks for that xset tool help
<Meeso_OS> well
<Meeso_OS> its an office PC
<Meeso_OS> it can run word smoothly lol
<Meeso_OS> >_>
<TimS> basy: You may need to put the command in your .session file as otherwise you will have to issue it each time you start up
<conanius> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... this isnt doing what I was expecting tim
<conanius> I meant the other way round!
<TimS> Ohhhh!
<conanius> as in, have an interface on the ubuntu PC so I can see the stuff on my media centre :D
<dand> what is the meaning of this message?
<TimS> Wheres your media center? Different PC?
<dand> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<dand> See `config.log' for more details.
<dand> while i'm running ./configure
<conanius> yeah, its on the windows vista ultimate machine downstairs
<TimS> Okay
<TimS> I *think* xbmc can do that,
<powertool08> dand: Looks like your c++ libraries went insane :P
<dand> yeah but what should i do?
<powertool08> dand: do you have gcc installed?
<powertool08> dand: or maybe you need build-essential http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305593
<TimS> I was about to suggest checking for build-essential
<dand> yes gcc is installed
<dand> what are build essentials?
<powertool08> dand: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<powertool08> dand: its all the tools need to compile stuff
#kubuntu 2008-10-24
<dand> powertool08: thank you :-D
<powertool08> np
<rogan> can any problems arise from trying ubuntu over vista on an emulator?
<vonkleist> It depends on the emulator
<zerothis> I'm having trouble installing virtualbox. The build failed for the kernel module. and "No suitable module for running kernel found." The installer suggested I install the sources from my kernel, I literally have everything "2.6.24-21" installed under adept. I guess that doesn't include source? how do install 2.6.24-21 source? vbox-install.log <http://pastebin.com/d698a801b>
<conanius> tim, its a shame you cant use itunes in ubuntu
<zerothis> conanius: have you tried rythmbox ?
<jonwalker> help!
<oobe> zerothis, im sure conanius may not find rhythmbox very relavent as he is not trying to play music he is trying to run a vurtual machine
<jonwalker> ive installed ATI drivers, but my image is 640x480
<zerothis> oh, sorry
<oobe> conanius, this should work for you http://www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<conanius> oobe, how do you kill stuck apps in ubuntu
<deftone> i need to install a few things through package manger. can somene help me install one so i know the process?
<oobe> conanius, from console you type kill PID or killall process name
<oobe> if it still wont work try kill -9 or killall -9
<oobe> PID stands for process ID
<oobe> if you dont know how to find out the pid you can look for it by typing "ps aux | grep mplayer "
<oobe> thats an example if you wanted to find out the pid of mplayer
<Woody86> why isn't the #kubuntu+1 chat showing up? Is it still around?
<Dragnslcr> Think there's only #ubuntu+1
<Woody86> Dragnslcr -  oh, ok thx
<oobe> i just joined it it redirectd me to that channel
<Woody86> would I be better off asking questions about 8.10 here, or in #ubuntu +1?
<oobe> i dont like it when people ask questions and dont know how to understand the answers if you mention the console
<oobe> :P
<Woody86> are you referring to cononius?
<Woody86> Can anyone help me try to get the proper screen resolution in Kubuntu 8.10?
<ghostcube> hmm set it in xorg.conf
<Woody86> ghostcube -  it's that simple? my monitor came with an "installation" disc that I had to use under Windows
<ghostcube> u only need the resolution what grafic card is this ?
<Woody86> ghostcube -  MSI NX8600GT (Nividia)
<ghostcube> just open nvidia-settings
<oobe> Woody86, its a general observation
<Woody86> oobe -  ah, I see :D
<oobe> but yeah conanius made me think of it
<ghostcube> Woody86: to let nvidia-settings save the org.conf file u must run it with sudo
<Woody86> oobe -  but you actually expect people to know what the console is?!?! Outrageous! :P
<oobe> its easier to tell ppl how to do things on console
<ghostcube> oobe: not to answer != not understanding
<ghostcube> only for info
<deftone> is there a fix yet for 3d acceleration on the intel gm965 yet ?
<oobe> and there is less chance of an error
<Woody86> so sudo kate the file?
<oobe> deftone, yes but an nvidia card :P
<ghostcube> Woody86: just open nvidia-settings
<powertool08> Woody86: sudo nano in a terminal ;)
<ghostcube> and set it u want if u want it to be saved in xorg u must run sudo nvidia-settings
<Woody86> ah, ok :)
<Woody86> I'm re-installing Kubuntu right now, so I'll give it a try as soon as this damn thing works, thanks!
<ghostcube> inteprid ?
<Woody86> yup :)
<ghostcube> ok the 173 repo drivers should work fine th 177.80 is a bit buggy
<Woody86> ok, thx :)
<Woody86> yeah I noticed the 177 didn't want to do anything when I tried to install it :(
<jimmy51_home> if i have a 30 GB drive as my system drive, and a 200 GB drive added for additional storage, is there a typical directory that's typically used to mount permanent storage under?
<powertool08> jimmy51_home: mine is mounted under /media/, /mnt/ is available as well, or you can put it wherever you want
<jimmy51_home> ok
<jimmy51_home> i put it under ~/Storage
<powertool08> jimmy51_home: As long as you know where to find it, then its a good place :)
<_2> does anyone know why a manufacture might put a choke on an ide cable ?
<hernan> hi
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ubuntu> ciao raga
<ubuntu> una info raga
<ubuntu> ma a livello di prestazioni mi consigliate ubuntu 8.10 oppure la kubuntu 8.10_
<mneptok> !it > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<redvamp128> Question-- In the updates today I noticed a do not bump Kubuntu up to intrepid? Does it have issues?
<LjL> redvamp128: uh? Intrepid was not released
<redvamp128> I know-- it is still in beta-- but I noticed it on the updates..
<gm04030276> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kc8hfi> http://fpaste.org is also nice
<gm04030276> the ltsp guys have a really good one :)
<deftone> Anyone know how to get 3D Acceleration on the Intel GM965??
<nelsonstreet> deftone: I wish I could help you but I have no idea even where to start just waking up
<nelsonstreet> !3D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<nelsonstreet> !3D Acceleration
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d acceleration
<nelsonstreet> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_2> deftone that is not kde specific, so you can ask in #ubuntu as well
<_2> !fishing > nelsonstreet
<ubottu> nelsonstreet, please see my private message
<vote_4_Obama> hey guys, anyone here good with wifi card issues?
<nelsonstreet> oh uh played with that last night
<nelsonstreet> vote_4_Obama: try looking up Ndiswrapper
<nelsonstreet> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_2> also take note that your political message contained in your name is against freenode policy.
<_2> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<vote_4_Obama> whoa, really?
<_2> yes reall
<_2> y
<nelsonstreet> Thank you for the change v4O
<v4O> okay, so, can anyone help me out? i am desperate at this point
<nelsonstreet> Did you read my post above?
<v4O> yes sir, I tried, but i cant find the drivers, its for my girlfriends laptop, compaq presario c700
<nelsonstreet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs and then look into Ndiswrapper this may help you
<nelsonstreet> I used this and I am on a Compaq Presario R3000
<v4O> ok, i will check it out, i will be back later if i need more help....so i will probably be back, lol
<Meeso_OS> heh
<Meeso_OS> I cant connect to my wireless network
<nelsonstreet> @now est
<ubottu> Current time in EST: October 23 2008, 19:39:34 - Next meeting: Asia Oceania Membership Board in 4 days
<Meeso_OS> when I turned off kubuntu
<Meeso_OS> it gives errors in a DOS like screen
<Meeso_OS> it says
<Meeso_OS> its failing to kill network manager
<Meeso_OS> it also says that when booting up kubuntu
<Meeso_OS> I think that this is the root of my problem
<Meeso_OS> anyway to fix this?
<_2> what release ?
<Meeso_OS> umm
<Meeso_OS> KDE 4
<Meeso_OS> the most recent
<Meeso_OS> with KDE 4
<nelsonstreet> KDE 4 is beta still isn't it?
<_2> hardy k4  or intrepid k4 ?
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> idk
<Dragnslcr> nelsonstreet- KDE4 has been out of beta for several months
<_2> command:  lsb_release -a
<Dragnslcr> nelsonstreet- current version is 4.1.2
<Meeso_OS> ?
<Meeso_OS> is that to me?
<_2> Meeso_OS yes
<nelsonstreet> Dragnslcr: yeah I know
<Meeso_OS> ok
<Meeso_OS> so go to terminal
<Meeso_OS> and run that command?
<_2> sorry i'm too busy for this.   someone else catch that one.
<Meeso_OS> :/
<gm04030276> whats up Meeso_OS?
<yousef> who knows
<Meeso_OS> heh
<Meeso_OS> scroll up :P
<gm04030276> yea got it
<gm04030276> emm...
<Meeso_OS> http://pastie.org/299392
<gm04030276> don't know lol
<Meeso_OS> >: (
<nelsonstreet> Meeso_OS: I personally would just ormat and go back to 3.5 myself
<nelsonstreet> format
<Meeso_OS> I installed with wubi
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> that means I have to DL *again*
<faileas> Meeso_OS: if you didn't tell it to, it usually keeps the iso somewhere
<Meeso_OS> I had to reinstall windows
<Meeso_OS> because of kubuntu
<Meeso_OS> it wouldnt boot
<Meeso_OS> it just said
<Meeso_OS> 'Starting service...'
<yousef> ..fail
<nelsonstreet> ...safe
<qara> :\
<qara> :/
<qara> :\
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> lol
<qara> lol
<qara> best solution is reinstall kubuntu withe kde3.5
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> *sigh*
<gm04030276> long live kde 3.5 lol!
<qara> :\
<qara> i have 3.5
<Meeso_OS> heh
<Meeso_OS> I like gnome though :D
<qara> anti-fail
<Meeso_OS> oh lol
<Meeso_OS> I has my ubuntu CD !!!
<Meeso_OS> I kept it :D
<qara> well then there u go
<gm04030276> I tried 4...it crashed alot...i went back to 3.5...I hope its better now :)
<Meeso_OS> wootage :D
<gm04030276> Gnome was good until it didn't like my laptop keyboard :)
<gm04030276> and just didn't use it...
<qara> gnome looks like crap
<nelsonstreet> kde seems to support more drivers and such
<mole___> gnome was good before around kde 2
<nelsonstreet> 3.5
<qara> gnome looks like it as an abandoned project
<qara> over 5 years ago
<gm04030276> gnome is pretty sexy...in parts...but i still always use kde :)
<nelsonstreet> ditto
<Meeso_OS> :/
<Meeso_OS> I like gnome :D
<_2> twm for the win
<mole___> gnome is good if kde never existed and even then it's still annoying
<qara> gnome is good if your trying to make kde look good
<faileas> hmm
<qara> mmh
<gm04030276> haha
<deftone> What's a good dock applet to use?
<_2> gnome is good for offtopic discussions
<faileas> I have a kubuntu system currently dualbooting with a windows box. I'd like to image it somehow so that i can get it onto a VM since i intend to do a wipe and reinstall when intrepid comes out, but don't want to have too much disruption... if i just imaged and restored the linux partition, how hard would it be for me to restore the bootloader?
<gm04030276> faileas, why not just use the update tool in adept?
<_2> faileas grub is an easy fix.
<_2> !grub | faileas
<ubottu> faileas: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faileas> gm04030276: well amongst other things, if things go wrong, i want to be able to access the system. I also want a fresh install of XP
<gm04030276> lol ok
<gm04030276> well, you can image the whole drive using the dd command...
<faileas> (and i don't need to suffer withdrawal from my nicely tuned set up)
<qara> when updating to the new version, how do u get it to unistall unused packages
<mole___> before installing windows you should always backup your mbr "dd if=/dev/hda of=/mymbr.bin size=512 count=1"
<mole___> then in case of emergency you can always copy it back
<gm04030276> qara...it should do that automatically...
<faileas> I'm using g4l for that. i just don't want to virtualise te windows partition to save space
<mole___> cause windows is like an old school virus that without asking hijacks your mbr
<qara> i hope so
<_2> mole___ just an fyi  size=512 is redundant. 512 is the default
<gm04030276> qara, you should see it saying something like install 500 update 300 remove 200 (highly guessed numbers!)
<gm04030276> qara and prepare to wait a few hours :)
<mole___> _2: there u go then
<faileas> another question, do i need the same version of ubuntu, or can i use a newer one, to fix grub?
<_2> any
<mole___> you should be able to chroot into your own linux just with the bootcd's kernel then just use your version of grub to fix it
<mole___> (i think)
<qara> lol ok as long as it keeps things clean
<faileas> neat
<qara> what does red text mean?
<mole___> danger
 * nelsonstreet time to fall asleep
<gm04030276> qara: its just to highlight that someone has sent a message with your name in ti
<nelsonstreet> A private message
<_2> faileas did you read the page on fixing grub that the bot posted to you ?
<qara> gm04030276: ok
<_2> red text?
<qara> was that red?
<_2> red text?
<qara> _2 yea
<gm04030276> qara: yes...as is this
<qara> lol i see
<qara> RED
<_2> that is irc client dependant you do know.
<mole___> are you high?
<qara> no im doing homework but not rly
<_2>  looks black to me.
<qara>  
<qara>  
<qara>  
<qara>  
<qara>  
<_2> anyway to add an ip to listen on while sshd is running ?   or does it require a reset ?
<_2> s=anyway=any way=
<_2> or even better, how to make ssh listen to all ip's ?
<_2> ah maybe omitting "ListenAddress" will do it.
<jimmy51_home> i've mounted a partition under /home/jimmy/Storage, but as user jimmy i can't write to it
<jimmy51_home> how can i set it such that it and all future subdirectories are read/writable by me?
<_2> jimmy51_home what fs ?
<jimmy51_home> ext3
<_2> sudo chown -R $USER /home/jimmy/Storage
<jimmy51_home> _2: thanks
<_2> note that the creator of any inode will own it.    so setting "all fueture..." is not possable.
<deftone> Anyone know if Ubuntu is gonna have a fix for running compiz-fusion with Intel GM965 ?
<_2> deftone you are talking about hardware support.  you might ask the bot about !hardware and !ati
<_2> and yes, i know you didn't say ati. just trust me on that one.
<_2> !proprietary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary
<_2> !fishing > me
<ubottu> _2, please see my private message
<qara> pwnt
<grendal_prime> this makes me soooo damn crazy!!!
<grendal_prime> i cannot adjust the compiz settings!!!!
<grendal_prime> motherfkr
<qara> come piss
<grendal_prime> ccsm runs...i can make changes..they dont do ANYTHING and when i close it and reopen it they are right back where they were.
<grendal_prime> has anyone had this problem??
<qara> unknown
<Woody86> how can I check for updates in Kubuntu?
<mathiasbrito> Hi, Folks i'm trying to compile kde from tunk, i'm getting 'Alsa Not Found' when compiling kdebase... I'm running Kubuntu 8.10 Beta... Any hints?!
<mathiasbrito> which package should I install?
<claiton> algum brasileiro poraki?
<mathiasbrito> i already installed libasound2-dev and libasound2
<Woody86> is there some kind of update manager like in gnome?
<Dragnslcr> Woody86- normally you'll see an icon down in the system tray when updates are available
<Dragnslcr> Woody86- You can check for updates manually in Adept
<Woody86> Dragnslcr -  the lightbulb? I see it, but nothing's happening when I click it or right-click it. I was wondering if there was another way to check by yourself?
<col_panic> I'm haivng a problem with grub
<col_panic> error 22
<Dragnslcr> I don't think it's a lightbulb
<Dragnslcr> The tooltip should say something like "X updated packages available"
<Woody86> Dragnslcr - I'm using 8.10, so it may be different
<Dragnslcr> Maybe
<col_panic> I had to do some crazy stuff to get my drive repartitioned, and now it won't boot
<Dragnslcr> Might want to check in #ubuntu+1
<col_panic> can anybody offer suggestions?
<qara> !fail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<qara> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<qara> hlol
<ronnie> so, is the new kubuntu 8:10 still suppose to be released end of the month?  (crosses-fingers)
<Dragnslcr> Scheduled for the 30th
<ronnie> kewl thx can't wait
<ronnie> tired of trying the alpha bugs haha
<mathiasbrito> i'm trying to compile kde from tunk, i'm getting 'Alsa Not Found' when compiling kdebase... I'm running Kubuntu 8.10 Beta... Any clue guys?!
<oobe> yea mathiasbrito dont bother just use the packages
<oobe> or you could install alsa dev packages
<mathiasbrito> i'm a developer, i need the trunk version
<mathiasbrito> i'm trying to compile kde from the truk
<mathiasbrito> oobe: which package provide the alsa dev... i didnt found alsa-lib, but i found an a libasound that appears to be the equivalent
<oobe> sorry mathiasbrito i said it off the top of my head you could try install the alsa sources though
<oobe> aptitude search alsa
<oobe> and see for youself whats available
<mathiasbrito> it's ok...
<mathiasbrito> i found the libasound-dev
<mathiasbrito> the description is
<mathiasbrito> libasound2-dev - ALSA library development files
<mathiasbrito> but nothing
<mathiasbrito> oobe: any idea!?
<oobe> mathiasbrito, no sorry
<mathiasbrito> okz...
<mathiasbrito> thanks :)
<oobe> mathiasbrito, try asking in #kde
<mfree> pxel
<Roger_Klotz> hi everyone, im looking for a little help with getting my drivers to work
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nelsonstreet> which drivers exactly
<Roger_Klotz> well my main question is about 32 bit vs 64 bit. is 64 bit really hard to find drivers for? Im thinking about dropping back to 32
<DaSkreech> depends
<Roger_Klotz> I cant get my xfi extreme audio to work, but i just found some linux drivers so that should work. my nvidia 8800 gts has linux drivers but my main problem is with my belkinf5d8001, its an altheros chipset, and from what ive read those things are hit and miss with linux. im wondering if id have better luck in 32 bit mode for my network card specifically
<Roger_Klotz> and my other question is if I have 2 partitions on 1 disc, 1 being a windows partition and the other being the ubuntu partition, while im in linux where would i find my windows partition
<Roger_Klotz> im just sick of windows failing, and some friends have been recommending linux for stability. Ive been fighting with the drivers for a whole day now, and from what ive experienced so far its very much like windows.
<Roger_Klotz> ok...can anyone at least link me to a good networking walkthrough?
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: Creative is very Linux unfriendly though they are giving up some bones now
<DaSkreech> I'd like to apologize for them but they are being pretty silly. I will say I'm very sorry for the experience you are going through now but it's probably going to be much better once you get past this
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: What kind of networking?
<DaSkreech> Wireless or Wired?
<Roger_Klotz> wireless
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<seele> is there a way to use a kubuntu cd to install an older kernel?
<Roger_Klotz> thanks ubottu
<Roger_Klotz> ok
<Roger_Klotz> my specific problem is before step 1 on that networking tutorial
<Roger_Klotz> when i open Network it only displays PPPOE
<Roger_Klotz> its not even detecting my card
<Roger_Klotz> but if i use iwconfig it finds it
<Roger_Klotz> and finally my stupidest question of the bunch, when i sudo it doesnt show my password while i type it, just stays blank as if im not typing
<DaSkreech> seele: If you know what kernel is on the CD sure
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: That's a good thing :)
<mr---t-> Roger_Klotz: are you using 64 bit, if so docs say you need to use ndiswrapper
<seele> DaSkreech: do you know where the packages are?  there are about ten folders named the same thing
<DaSkreech> seele: Just apt-cdrom and add the cdrom as a source
<Roger_Klotz> yeah ive been trying to understand nwrapper
<Roger_Klotz> im about to try that
<Roger_Klotz> then ill go to 32 bit if that doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: It's prtty much a set of software that lies to the driver to make it think that it's on windows
<Roger_Klotz> so i just run those 3 files i downloaded? i think i have to add code or something right
<DaSkreech> Where are you reading?
<seele> huh.. that didn't work
<seele> Reading Package Indexes... Error!
<seele> W: Hash mismatch for: main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<seele> W: Hash mismatch for: restricted/binary-i386/Packages
<DaSkreech> >_>
<Roger_Klotz> a bunch of google links skreech :(
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: You are probably better off with the ubottu link
<mr---t-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Roger_Klotz> wow
<Roger_Klotz> you guys rule
<DaSkreech> Yes we do
<mr---t-> been there done that
<DaSkreech> We expect taxes
<DaSkreech> seele: ahhhm. is this the live CD ?
<Roger_Klotz> ha
<Roger_Klotz> when i get work ill gladly pay for linux drivers that are just easy installs
<seele> DaSkreech: yes
<mr---t-> some hardware doesn't play nice
<seele> DaSkreech: i want the kernel from alpha 4
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: You can do that now :)
<DaSkreech> Buy nVidia and Creative
<DaSkreech> seele: why can't you just get it from the repo?
<seele> DaSkreech: because my networking isn't working
<DaSkreech> seele: Duh :)
<DaSkreech> seele: I'm not too sure how it works from the Live CD :(
<mr---t-> what's the alpha 4 kernel?
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: What happens when you open Dolphin ?
<Roger_Klotz> whats dolphin skreech
<DaSkreech> the file manager. It should have your Windows partition on the sidebar
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: Doh! are you on KDE3?
<Roger_Klotz> no
<Roger_Klotz> i should be huh
<Roger_Klotz> :D
<DaSkreech> KDE4? Are you running 8.10 ?
<Roger_Klotz> no i have xfce 4 i believe
<Roger_Klotz> should i switch to 8.4.1 of kubuntu?
<Roger_Klotz> i already have the cd made
<Roger_Klotz> well 32 bit cd
<DaSkreech> Oh I have no idea what Thunar does :)
<DaSkreech> Sorry :)
<Roger_Klotz> im gonna switch because its a pain in the ass.
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: I'd actually just get the 8.10 RC
<Roger_Klotz> production machine
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: You will probably be upgrading in a week anyway
<DaSkreech> oooooooh
<DaSkreech> Ok fine :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<DaSkreech> well if you want you can install from the network or from the CD
<Roger_Klotz> had vista, but it keeps crashing, i think its the newest nvidia drivers
<DaSkreech> CD is faster but network means you can hang out here :)
<Roger_Klotz> i have a laptop
<Roger_Klotz> right next to the desktop were talking about
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Roger_Klotz> im assuming most of this trouble is coming from xubuntu
<DaSkreech> It's not
<mr---t-> xubuntu is pretty light weight
<DaSkreech> Yeah but he's looking for drivers for the kernel which has nothing to do with the desktop
<DaSkreech> They all have the same kernel
<Roger_Klotz> but isnt it different terminal environments or something?
<Roger_Klotz> and the file system thing? i need to get to my music :)
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> Well terminal environment
<DaSkreech> but even then
<DaSkreech> nope :)
<Roger_Klotz> intresting
<mr---t-> I've had better luck with kubuntu, but he's still going to have to fight the drivers issue
<Roger_Klotz> theres a lot of windows releases for my network card though, and a lot of cards that use the same altheros chipset
<Roger_Klotz> ohhhh and for the hdd issue, i missed the fact that you have to set mount points for other drives
<Roger_Klotz> very cool
<mr---t-> I've never worked with your belkin but I did get a f5d7001 working with ndiswrapper
<nelsonstreet> Hey mr-t, did you see what mr-t is doing now, those late night adds about food proccessors
<mr---t-> and as for crashes , I got into linux to rescue a crashed windows hd
<mr---t-> no really I pity the fool
<Roger_Klotz> when i was just trying it, i had dropped all the files to home and when i ran the util setup it crashed and said something along the lines of "cannot find common files"
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: Yeah it's a very different system from windows :)
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: can you paste bin it?
<Daskreech> !paste | Roger_Klotz from here
<ubottu> Roger_Klotz from here: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nelsonstreet> paste bin is always kewl
<mr---t-> bottom line no crashes in 6 monthes of linux
<Daskreech> mr---t-: on the other hand when it crashes it crashes spectacularly
<Daskreech> but as long as it's not a hardware or serious serious file system crash you can fix it
<mr---t-> I 'll have to see
<Daskreech> I've broken all sorts of things from my kernel to X to grub and I can still do work and get things sorted till I fix it
<Roger_Klotz> ok im installing kubuntu now ill do that.
<Daskreech> then back to normal :0
<Daskreech> \Kira: hi
<mr---t-> I've been told to keep your prior version of kernel tho
<Bones122> Roger_Klotz: great choice
<\Kira> Daskreech: hi
<Daskreech> mr---t-: Yeah that helps
<\Kira> Daskreech: whats up?
<mr---t-> I've had a glitch or two but I used to lock up windows with regularity
 * Bones122 shutters thinking about windows
<mr---t-> ha he said shutters ... get it?
<Bones122> right over there heads
 * mr---t- tinks windows was invented to keep people out of there own software
 * mr---t- thinks even
<Bones122> I was reading the source code of vista, on about line 13,534 it states vista was build on the windows me kernal
<mr---t-> I hope you rebooted after that
<\Kira> Bones122: how did you manage to read the source of a closed source operating system?
 * mr---t- thinks he was joking
<\Kira> I see
<\Kira> :( sarcasm is hard to read without faces
<\Kira> or not nessesarily sarcasm, but you know what i mean
<mr---t-> well he said the word vista , which tipped me off
<mr---t-> Even windows doesn't want to call it that now
<\Kira> did you know microsoft got more pushy with having an authenticicated version of vista? Rather than just the annoying pop up box in the corner like windows xp, the screen now turns completely black after an hour of use. The chinese are pissed, since vista costs more than they earn in a month (most of them, anyways)
<\Kira> read it on slashdot
<Roger_Klotz> if im setting up 2 partitions would i want the / directory or the /home directory bigger
<\Kira> Roger_Klotz: my home directory is bigger, but thats because i do alot of iso backups. I would recommend to have the / directory bigger if you install more than you save in your home
<Roger_Klotz> nope kira im just like you. 1 program
<\Kira> my / directory adds up to 4gigs, and my home to 23
<Roger_Klotz> ty
<\Kira> np
<Roger_Klotz> wooohooo partitions set up let the install begin
<Roger_Klotz> can anyone recommend me some must have packages for kubuntu
<mr---t-> I personally like firefox and thunderbird and krusader and many of the standard ones that come with
<mr---t-> but thats just me
<\Kira> Roger_Klotz: Compiz is nessesary for me, I actually took the time to set it up at my school acount :D
<mr---t-> I did remove dolphin though
<\Kira> At first workspaces seemed so dumb, but when i work on projects and I dont feel the need to close everything as soon as possible anymore. After a while the fact that windows doesnt have workspaces makes it difficult to work with
<mr---t-> It didn't like my thumb drive for some reason
<\Kira> I hate doplin, everything in the media section doesnt work, the shortcuts allways cause doubles. Theres no up directory button. The only thing thats nice is the icons
<mr---t-> Oh when I' on a windows box I miss stuff like being able to just hover the mouse over the speaker and scroll wheel for volume control
<coreymon77> mr---t-: when im on a windows box i miss stuff like the computer working
<coreymon77> :P
<\Kira> lol! I just tried that. Thats pretty cool
<\Kira> coreymon77: lol
<mr---t-> yeah I use konq and krusader now
<Roger_Klotz> i just found this too: http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php
<\Kira> I hate how vista seemed to attempt to copy linux effects
<\Kira> and did a shitty job
<coreymon77> \Kira: its actually macos effects that they tried to copy
<coreymon77> \Kira: they dont give a crap less about linux
<\Kira> coreymon77: 1. make is essentially linux (originally, anyways). 2. I think mac got them from linux (please correct if wrong)
<mr---t-> I disagree they are trying to supress linux I think
<coreymon77> \Kira: other way around
<\Kira> Well, I read articles about microsoft making samba function more smoothly in vista
<\Kira> coreymon77: linux got from mac?
<coreymon77> well, its sorta a back and forth thing
<\Kira> coreymon77: I see
<Roger_Klotz> dolphin is so much better than thunar my god
<mr---t-> Yeah but with this I can tweak things to suit me
<\Kira> coreymon77: well, I just summerize and say that microsoft tried to copy the other ones
<coreymon77> everyone copies veryone else
<\Kira> coreymon77: but i wouldn't care, normally. I mean, its not like they are going to miss out on great effects just so they arn't "copying". What bothers me is how bad they did and how people think microsoft invented it
<mr---t-> Roger_Klotz: you can use konqeror to do the same things
<coreymon77> \Kira: well of course, people are idiots
 * mr---t- likes krusader better for file manipulation
<coreymon77> \Kira: hence why microsoft has a majority market share right now
<\Kira> Roger_Klotz: konqeror doesnt work with gmail or youtube for me, and it always makes the amarok usd box appear when I start it
<Roger_Klotz> oh thats sweet mr t
<coreymon77> !bug #1 | \Kira
<\Kira> coreymon77: :)
<coreymon77> !bug 1 | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> wrong one
<mr---t-> I meant as a file manager not as a browser
<\Kira> coreymon77: ?
<Roger_Klotz> which kubuntu standard music player do you guys use
<\Kira> Roger_Klotz: I love amarok
<coreymon77> \Kira: look at that first link, the one for launchpad
<\Kira> Roger_Klotz: I thought rythmbox was good until I switched to kde
<\Kira> coreymon77: k, one sec
<\Kira> coreymon77: lol, i never thought someone would actually write a bug report for a whole OS. lol
<mr---t-> Roger_Klotz: tip #1 use auto complete, Type the first letter of someone name and then hit tab until the right name comes up
<mr---t-> saves much typing
<coreymon77> \Kira: thats not just any bug, its bug #1
<\Kira> coreymon77: yeah, do you know if it was actually the first bug reported, or just moved to first?
<coreymon77> no clu
<coreymon77> e
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: My / is 7 Gigs I've never come close to filling it in 3 years
<mr---t-> coreymon77: someone was in here earlier asking how to revert to the alpha 4 kernel , what does this mean?
<coreymon77> no idea
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: Dolphin's actually pretty crappy in KDE3 It's much much nicer in KDE4
<mr---t-> there was an alpha in hardy and is one now in ibex but I have only heard kernels refered to by number
<Daskreech> \Kira: First bug reported
<Daskreech> mr---t-: They want to go back to using the kernel that was installed with Ibex Alpha 4
<Daskreech> hi jono
<coreymon77> gnight all
<mr---t-> nite
<Daskreech> night coreymon77
<Daskreech> See you soon
<jono> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<mathiasbrito> someone compiled kdebase from trunk in kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<mathiasbrito> i'm getting a problem with alsa, it is not being found
<\Kira> I can't put my virtualboxOSE file into a truecrypt container, I get different errors depending on my method. Any help?
<Daskreech> What errors?
<\Kira> Daskreech: well, I got file to big errors, the location can not be found. But I reliezed my set-up was in-secure because if someone knew I had an linux OS on the truecrypt drive then they could use the kernel code to get close and eventually crack my password. I'm reconsidering my approach, now. Thanks for the help, though.
<Daskreech> ok
<rogan> !ntl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntl
<grendal_prime> i need a shortcut key to minimize all the running apps on my desktop
<grendal_prime> its really frustrating..
<grendal_prime> it would be nice if i could set up the middle mouse button for that..but...i just dont see a place to do that.
<bkm> test
<powertool08> !test | bkm
 * shibz tested
<ubottu> bkm: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<powertool08> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<S3cReT^b0Y> Mmm
<Daskreech> grendal_prime: alt+ctrl+D
<grendal_prime> ya but how do i bind that to a mouse button?
<Roger_Klotz> so im going with madwifi since im on 32 bit now, does anyone have experience with it?
<Daskreech> I don't
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<\Kira> I changed my username successfully, but my home directory name remained the same. Is there a way I can change this without effecting other programs?
<\Kira> I guess I could just copy the content of my home directory to another name, then make the old name a sym link, but I would perfer to do something more tidy.
<rogan> what is yalls prefered irc program for ubuntu?
<Daskreech> \Kira: What are you trying to do?
<Daskreech> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<\Kira> Daskreech: Sorry for not being more clear, but this is my system related. Im trying to change my username, I dont want to make a new account for the work it would take to set up kde how I like again, and have to copy my game data. I just want to have my username changed, wich means my home directory name aswell. Any ideas?
<\Kira> I've changed my username throught the kde application, but it doesnt change my home directory name
<rogan> whats the best irc program for kubuntu (for running a bot)
<Daskreech> \Kira: how did you change your name ?
<Daskreech> rogan: That doesn't make much sense :)
<cryingtux> hello
<cryingtux> a little help
<cryingtux> i want to have  File Manager - Super User Mode which is missing, how to enable it?
<oobe> use the console so as not to need it
<cryingtux> oobe: i have dolphin, that doesnt show open as root option, is there any way to get that? these two things make it more easy for me to manage my system
<oobe> or try kdesu dolphin
<oobe> yes i understood you i was being a smart arse
<oobe> but now i answered your question
<oobe> kdesu dolphin will work
<oobe> if you dont want to run it from konsole type it it the run dialogue alt + f2
<cryingtux> thanks oobe will try that, i had kurumin installed previously , it had that option enabled by default in GUI for dolphin, it was much easy
<ardchoille> What is the name of the recommended html editor/environment for Kubuntu?
<Roger_Klotz> GUYS IM ALMOST DONE SETTING UP NDISWRAPPER YESSSS
<oobe> Roger_Klotz, congratulations
<Roger_Klotz> ty oobe
<cryingtux> oobe: this  kdesu dolphin is working fine, but sorta long route, in PCMan File Manager and dolphin there is an option "open as root" for any drive/folder that you open, you just enter pw and thats it, much easier
<JackWinter> what ftp server would you reccomend (for occasional xfers with friends)
<cryingtux> oobe: http://arstechnica.com/news.media/dolphin4_oxygen-1.jpg
<Roger_Klotz> what do i do with a shell script file
<jason_> hi everyone
<jason_> i need help with 8.10 i installed it and cant get it to boot up
<hoonteke> hrm, what's the equivalent to gparted included on the kubuntu install disc?
 * Daskreech shrugs
<Daskreech> Qtparted?
<Daskreech> JackWinter: tinyftp ?
<Daskreech> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Daskreech> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Daskreech> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<hoonteke> Daskreech: hrm, not seeing qtparted with q<tab><tab>
<Daskreech> hoonteke: Install gparted then?
<hoonteke> I can do that on a livecd?
<hoonteke> sure enough
<hoonteke> cool
<hoonteke> but ... what does ubiquity use then?
<Daskreech> Probably the same thing the Gnome one does
<JackWinter> i like gparted better.  seems to work better than qparted.
<Daskreech> Qparted hasn't been worked on in years
<Daskreech> Gparted hasn't been worked on in about a year I think
<Daskreech> Would be nice for a Qt4 frontend toparted
<JackWinter> Daskreech: think i'm gonna go with wsftpd.  tinyftp is only a client afaik
<Daskreech> Which reminds me I should play with kgrubeditro
<Daskreech> editor
<Daskreech> !info tftpd
<ubottu> tftpd (source: netkit-tftp): Trivial file transfer protocol server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Daskreech> Server ^^^
<Daskreech> hoonteke: You can install whatever you want on a live CD as long as you have RAM
<hoonteke> yeap, just hadn't occurred to me.  thanks for the pointer
<JackWinter> Daskreech: hehe, i made a reall small partition that contains /boot/grub.  in that one i edit the menu.lst.  that way i have a menu.lst that on installation touches and that i can edit like i want.  great for multiboot...
<Daskreech> JackWinter: Nice :)
<JackWinter> Daskreech: the /boot files reside on each os partition but /boot/grub contains grub and menu.lst.  very happy with this change.  now if there is a new kernel or i install another distro, i just copy the entry i want from menu.lst on the new install, and all is great... highly reccomended
<powertool08> JackWinter: You might also want to look into /home on its own partition if you don't have it setup that way
<Daskreech> I would hope if he's figured out a premanent /boot/grub then he has /home puzzled alreeady :)
<powertool08> Most likely, but possibly not
<Daskreech> I'd wager that playing with paritions that much would lead you to that conclusion or revelation in time with it likely to be sooner than later :)
<JackWinter> powertool08 & Daskreech: yes indeed, the separate /home i had from the beginning.  the separate /boot/grub took longer and a lot of procrastrination (out of fear), but once I set it up i was real happy...!
<Daskreech> JackWinter: Just need to script the management of it now :)
<powertool08> JackWinter: Now you can put /lib on its own partition!
<JackWinter> hehe, to the both of you :)
<powertool08> JackWinter: what? I'm serious...
<powertool08> nah, not really, but it would be awesomely random to put each folder on its own partition
<Daskreech> You can't
<Daskreech> some have to be married to /
<JackWinter> don't really see the need/benefit for a separate /lib partition...
<powertool08> meh, delete those for being difficult :P
<powertool08> JackWinter: I was kidding
<JackWinter> ok, i thought so :)
<Daskreech> etc with it's own partiton would be assume :)
<JackWinter> but separate /home and grub partitions are very nice....
<powertool08> JackWinter: I agree, I've distro hopped on my lappy a few times recently but I still have all my stuff :D
<roozbeh> hi guys
<Daskreech> yo
<roozbeh> how can i upgrade my kubuntu 8.10 beta to kubuntu 8.10 RC ?
<powertool08> !hi | roozbeh
<ubottu> roozbeh: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * powertool08 likes ubottu
<Daskreech> roozbeh: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roozbeh> thanks alot
<powertool08> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Daskreech> I love that :)
<powertool08> !botsnack
<powertool08> hmm...
<Daskreech> Won't do the same factoid twice in a row
<powertool08> IIRC there are several responses, I always get the Yum joke though
<powertool08> oh...
<powertool08> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<powertool08> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Daskreech> To stop it flooding the chan when someone says Can someone help with my mp3s not working and 6 people say !mp3
<powertool08> Well, maybe thats the only one now
<Daskreech> powertool08: It is
<powertool08> ahh, that is a good idea, I always hated those floods
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> Welcome back
<anpu> hi
<powertool08> howdy
<anpu> can somebody help me,i'm new to linux so i don't know how it's called but that line where u have system tray,k icon,etc. has dissapared
<anpu> can somebody tell me how to get it back
<powertool08> try alt+f2 kicker
<anpu> nah
<powertool08> anpu: ?
<anpu> doesn't show anything can be launched
<powertool08> anpu: Did it give an error?
<anpu> no
<powertool08> anpu: which version of kde do you have? 3 or 4?
<anpu> after i finally fixed grub i loged in kubuntu and it worked fine,than i switched to win to put some music on my external hard and now i loged back in k and it dissapeard
<anpu> 4
<powertool08> hmm, I haven't really used 4 so I don't know if it has a different name
<anpu> has that ever hapend to u?
<powertool08> anpu: I use kde 3.5.10 and I just restart kicker, kde 4 is different, I don't like 4 and won't use it
<powertool08> anpu: try this in konsole: kquitapp plasma
<powertool08> rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma*
<Daskreech> anpu: does alt+F2 work ?
<anpu> yes
<anpu> i mean it shows run
<powertool08> plasma&
<Daskreech> anpu: type plasma
<Daskreech> powertool08: why don't you like it?
<powertool08> anpu: its in this forum thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=841310
<powertool08> Daskreech: I'm not sure, too flashy I guess
<Daskreech> powertool08: Eh?
<Daskreech> Welcome back
<Roger_Klotz> Guys i did it. I installed NDISWrapper from source sucessfully
<Roger_Klotz> ty for the help skreech
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: Grats :)
<powertool08> Daskreech: and I don't really use alot of kde apps other than k3b so I don't need the DE, just a WM
<Roger_Klotz> Now i just need to set up the options, kubuntu is recognizing my device finally :D
<Daskreech> kwin4 is great :)
<powertool08> Daskreech: I'm not a big fan of the widget style stuff,
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: So wireless works?
<Daskreech> powertool08: that's plasma
<Daskreech> hi zhou
<Roger_Klotz> restarting now. I have to set up the device parameters it looks like. Im gonna see what i can do with the network program, might have to go back to Terminal
<powertool08> Daskreech: ya... my first thought was, this taskbar is huge... and I suppose I could change it so its not like that, but honestly I think my tweaking time could be better spent with xfce, openbox, or possibly a tiling manager
<zhou> hi Daskreech
<Roger_Klotz> kubuntu rules i cant wait to get on the repositories
<zhou> 我第一次到这来
<Roger_Klotz> does anyone else's grub loader display the correct distro or does it always say generic?
<anpu> rm: cannot remove `/share/config/plasma': No such file or directory
<zhou> Do you speak Chinese?
<Daskreech> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<powertool08> anpu: did you put the $KDEHOME in there?
<zhou> thanks
<zhou> yes
<Daskreech> Roger_Klotz: generic is the compter type not the distro
<Daskreech> zhou: Welcome
<Roger_Klotz> ahhh i see. and skreech it looks like kubuntu will be taking care of the rest of the work for me. 28% through activation stage: Configuring device
<zhou> I'm first time use Kubuntu
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma*
<anpu> rm: cannot remove `/share/config/plasma*': No such file or directory
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$
<zhou> use ls cheek it
<Daskreech> anpu: are you on hardy ?
<powertool08> anpu: see if there is /home/anpu/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<Daskreech> powertool08: wouldn't be unless he's on ibex
<Daskreech> anpu: Can you tell me what lsb_release -a says ?
<Daskreech> Hardy or Intrepid ?
<anpu> don't know
<zhou> hardy
<anpu> and isb says nothing
<Daskreech> not isb
<Daskreech> L
<Daskreech> lower case
<Daskreech> lsb_relase -a
<Daskreech> lsb_release -a
<anpu> nothing
<Daskreech> cat /etc/issue
<anpu> > isb_release -a
<anpu> > isb_release-a
<anpu> > lsb_release -a
<anpu> > lsb_release-a
<anpu> > lsb_relase -a
<anpu> > lsb_relase-a
<anpu> >
<Daskreech> anpu: third one and paste it in the terminal
<Daskreech> Does the terminal have that >  ?
<anpu> that was from my terminal
<Daskreech> instead of $ ?
<anpu> yes
<Daskreech> press ctrl+d
<Daskreech> You should get $ back
<anpu> it's back
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> lsb_release -a
<anpu> No LSB modules are available.
<anpu> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<anpu> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<anpu> Release:        8.04
<anpu> Codename:       hardy
<Daskreech> anpu: rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<anpu> i typed that and it said nothing
<anpu> than i typed it again and it said
<anpu> rm: cannot remove `/home/anpu/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc': No such file or dire               ctory
<anpu> so i typed plasma and it said
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ plasma
<anpu> <unknown program name>(7062)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x8061e80 31457281
<anpu> <unknown program name>(7062)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x805b298
<anpu> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<anpu>   Extension:    154 (RENDER)
<anpu>   Minor opcode: 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
<anpu>   Resource id:  0x50
<anpu> plasma(7063) PlasmaApp::PlasmaApp: Setting the pixmap cache size to 20754 kilobytes
<zhou> I more like kde than gdk
<anpu> plasma(7063) Plasma::Corona::addContainment: loading of containment "" failed.
<anpu> plasma(7063) Plasma::LayoutItem::setLayout: layout removed from under us. expect crashes
<anpu> plasma(7063) RootWidget::screenOwnerChanged: was, is, containment: -1 0 DefaultDesktop(0x823e9e0)
<anpu> plasma(7063) DefaultDesktop::updateBackground: Setting wallpaper to default "/usr/lib/kde4/share/wallpapers/EOS/contents/images/1280x800.jpg"
<anpu> plasma(7063) PlasmaApp::createView: Containment name: "Unknown Applet" | type 2 | screen: -1 | geometry: QRectF(0,0 205x47) | zValue: 100
<anpu> plasma(7063) KMimeTypeFactory::parseMagic: Now parsing  "/usr/share/mime/magic"
<anpu> plasma(7063) PlasmaApp::createView: Containment name: "Desktop" | type 0 | screen: 0 | geometry: QRectF(0,0 1280x800) | zValue: 100
<anpu> and i still don have it
<Daskreech> zhou: :0
<Daskreech> ;-)
<Daskreech> anpu: Don't paste more than three lines in here
<anpu> ok
<Daskreech> use the pastebin
<Daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<powertool08> Where was the floodbot on that one?
<Daskreech> anpu: Do you have a background ?
 * Daskreech shrugs
<anpu> i have a wallpaper and opera instalation
<Daskreech> Do you get a right click menu?
<amerigo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mefisto__> I want to set the master channel in kmix (for muting kbd global shortcuts, etc) but my soundcard mixer uses 2 channels, not one single master. can I set kmix to treat both channels as master?
<anpu> yeah i have run command,add wigets...
<Daskreech> harumph
<anpu> got an idea what's wrong with it?
<Daskreech> anpu: can you press alt+F2 and run kate .kde4/share/config/plasmarc for me
<Daskreech> anpu: Some
<anpu> An error occurred while loading http://kde4/share/config/plasmarc:
<anpu> Unknown host kde4: Unknown error
<anpu> sry didn't see kate
<anpu> the file /home/anpu/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc could not be loaded,as it was not possible to read from it
<anpu> check if you have read access of this file
<zhou> I'd to go to supper
<zhou> bye
<anpu> bye
<anpu> daskreech
<Daskreech> bye
<Daskreech> errrm
<anpu> help
<Daskreech> anpu: you have a terminal open ?
<anpu> yes
<Daskreech> ls -l ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc
<aman> how do i change keyboard layout, my forward slash key is not working for konsole
<anpu> ls: cannot access /home/anpu/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc: No such file or directory
<aman> anpu: what are you trying to do , use gedit
<Daskreech> anpu: ls ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*
<ActionParsnip> aman: make sure you are using the right kb layout
<anpu> it said /home/anpu/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<aman> ActionParsnip: thats what i am trying to do. i need to change keyboard layout to ùs and i cannot access xorg.conf file
<Daskreech> anpu: argh :-)
<Daskreech> anpu: kquitapp plasma && plasma
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<aman> ActionParsnip: do me a favor, type command here since my slash doesnt work , i will paste it
<ActionParsnip> command?
<aman> sudo gedit slash etc slash x11 slash xorg.conf
<anpu> pastebin
<ActionParsnip> ahh i see
<Daskreech> aman: does tab work ?
<ActionParsnip> aman: you dont sudo gedit
<Daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<powertool08> aman: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daskreech> when you finish give us back the URL
<ActionParsnip> aman: youo kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anpu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61896/plain/
<ActionParsnip> aman: you dont use sudo for gui apps like gedit or kate, you can break permissions and ownerships
<ActionParsnip> aman: you need gksudo for gnome and kdesudo for kde to run gui apps
<aman> ActionParsnip: I thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> np man
<aman> ActionParsnip: :)
<Daskreech> anpu: hmmm
<Daskreech> anpu: can you try logging out and back in? Looks like dbus or something isn't speaking correctly
<anpu> ok
<anpu> lol
<anpu> now i don't have a wallpaper
<anpu> and i can't right click
<amerigo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daskreech> anpu: no terminal ?
<anpu> btw i did try that couple of times  before i came here
<ActionParsnip> anpu: are you running compiz per chance?
<anpu> running what?
<anpu> i have my old terminal
<ActionParsnip> anpu: cube desktop, wobly windows. that sort of garbage
<anpu> i didn't install anything
<anpu> i have that wavy wallpaper
<Daskreech> ok press up to get back the ls ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*
<Assurbanipal> hi there!how can i make openoffice use kde4 colors?
<aman> anpu: press ctl+esc
<anpu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61899/plain/
<anpu> ok aman
<ActionParsnip> anpu: id reboot
<anpu> w8
<anpu> it asks me now display all 1805 possibilities (y or n)
<anpu> what should i answer?
<ActionParsnip> anpu: id say no or your screen is gonna go crazy for a second
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ id reboot
<anpu> id: reboot: No such user
<anpu> lol
<ActionParsnip> anpu: sudo shutdown -r now
<ActionParsnip> anpu: maybe it'll be nicer afetr a reboot
<anpu> now again i have wallpaper,opera instalation icon and rigt click but still no kicker
<ActionParsnip> anpu: add a symbolic link to it in kde autostart
<anpu> ?
<anpu> i don't understand u
<ActionParsnip> kicker is a program like any other
<anpu> ok
<ActionParsnip> you can add a symbolic link in the default kde startup folder  so it will be run
<ActionParsnip> anpu: are you on kde4 or kde3?
<anpu> 4
<ActionParsnip> ok then try this
<anpu> sry my first day on linux
<ActionParsnip> can you give me the output of: which kicker
<ActionParsnip> anpu: no worries dude we all start somday
<anpu> what do i type in konsole?
<ActionParsnip> which kicker
<ActionParsnip> i need the output ( I use kde but not kwin or kicker )
<anpu> says nothing
<ActionParsnip> then its not installed
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install kicker
<anpu> tnx
<anpu> it's downloading now
<anpu> but i had it before
<ActionParsnip> anpu: well you dont have it now and thats what matters
<ActionParsnip> ok give a reboot when its in, if it doesnt autorun then we'll make it
<anpu> ok
<mefisto__> is kicker part of kde4? I thought it used something else
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I think anpu is wanting the plasma taskbar of kde4, I don't think kicker made it to kde4
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: i thought it used its own fancy thing. I dont know. I use fluxox
<anpu> will i need to fix things like this all the time?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: you can run kicker in kde4, just looks weird
<ActionParsnip> anpu: depends how you use your system
<anpu> when i type plasma it says  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/plasma
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: ya, but anpu said it was there before and not now, so they probably want what was there (plasma) not what could be there (kicker)
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: hmm, good point, we can always remove kicker
<powertool08> Although I think kicker > plasma
<ActionParsnip> i dont use either
<mefisto__> anpu: have you asked in #kubuntu-kde4 ??
<anpu> i don't know what it was it had k logo instead of windows logo and a tray
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I use kicker with kde 3.5.10 until I upgrade again, then i'll be ditching kde most likely
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Get Hardy Kubuntu (KDE3) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | RC is out, Help us test 8.10! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-rc | 8.10 Support in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> anpu: wait a sec
<anpu> why?
<Riddell> (RC out)
<bolsista> olá
<bolsista> tudo bem com vocês?
<ActionParsnip> anpu: run this mv ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc  ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc_old
<ActionParsnip> anpu: from the mv command
<ActionParsnip> mv ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc  ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-appletsrc_old
<ActionParsnip> ^ thats the command
<mrbig4545> hey guys
<mrbig4545> im on hardy, and i want konquoer back the way it should be
<ActionParsnip> anpu: kicker is a kde3 thing. Is the bar you are missing black and glossy?
<powertool08> mrbig4545: whats the way it should be?
<ActionParsnip> mrbig4545: is there a folder in your home dir named .konqueror ?
<mrbig4545> the profile that is, so i'vetried some stuff off the internet that wants to cp the original profiles back, but they dont exist
<ActionParsnip> mrbig4545: cd ~/; ls -a
<mrbig4545> ActionParsnip: No I don't have a .konqueror  folder
<ActionParsnip> mrbig4545: hmm
<bolsista> alguém do Brasil??
<ActionParsnip> !br | bolsista
<ubottu> bolsista: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anpu> no it was blue i think
<anpu> pastebin
<mrbig4545> powertool08: the way it should be is the default kde way, with the kubuntu profiles gone
<anpu> !pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste > anpu
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubottu> anpu, please see my private message
<bolsista> pk
<bolsista> sorry
<bolsista> ok
<bolsista> :)
<mrbig4545> http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/Information/KonquerorProfiles i tried that guide
<mrbig4545> but it no work :(
<mrbig4545> for a start i dont have this folder, /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile
<mrbig4545> but i do have a /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile which is strange
<anpu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61908/plain/
<zerothis> I installed virtualbox, it didn't work for me, I removed it. But now no soundcards are recognized on my system. I purged it, reinstalled alsa-base, rebooted and still no sound. #vbox set me here.
<ActionParsnip> anpu: this is the command you need
<ActionParsnip> anpu: mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc_old
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<anpu> mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/anpu/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc'
<ActionParsnip> anpu: you arent copying the whole command
<powertool08> mrbig4545: if you're on kde4 then the folder difference is normal
<ActionParsnip> anpu: im not typing it twice by accident
<ActionParsnip> anpu: copy the ENTIRE line
<anpu> aah ok so that whole thing is one coman?
<ActionParsnip> anpu: yes, or i wouldnt type it would i (?)
<ActionParsnip> anpu: its all one command
<mrbig4545> powertool08: im not on kde4 though, thats why its strange
<powertool08> mrbig4545: oh... ever had kde4 installed?
<ActionParsnip> ive had it, hated it
<ActionParsnip> well the apps are fine, kwin4 is nasty
<powertool08> as did I, but I only used it in virtualbox with a live cd image so i probably didn't get the best impression
<mrbig4545> powertool08: dont think so, it was originally ubuntu fiest, so i did the upgrade to hardy, then installed kubuntu-desktop or whaterver it is
<mrbig4545> should just be kde-3.5
<powertool08> mrbig4545: that is odd
<ActionParsnip> are all programs now kde4 friendly?
<ActionParsnip> or is kde3.5 still needed for some
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I'd assume they are since its out of the RC stages
<ActionParsnip> makes sense
<anpu> nah it stil says thesame
<ActionParsnip> anpu: its something about that file
<ActionParsnip> anpu: i think a reboot may finish it, renaming that file is what people have said
<powertool08> anpu: the move command is in the format mv_</path/to/file>_</new/path/to/file> where the underscores are spaces
<aman> need to change gnome display manager to kde display manager, ? how?
<ActionParsnip> anpu: try: sudo / find -name plasma-appletsrc
<ubuntoil> Hi, does anyone tried to compile vlc 0.9.4 ??
<ActionParsnip> aman: log out, change session type, log in
<ActionParsnip> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.2 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<powertool08> ubuntoil: vlc is in the repo's sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install vlc
<ubuntoil> powertool08: repo = 0.8.6....I want the 0.9.4
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoil: does 0.8.6 not work ok for you?
<ubuntoil> ActionParsnip: well I get a strange error when I try to compile
<dude> guys, need some help regarding screen resolution under kubuntu
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ sudo / find -name plasma-appletsrc
<anpu> [sudo] password for anpu:
<anpu> sudo: /: command not found
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ubuntoil> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> sudo find /
<ActionParsnip> anpu: switch those around
<powertool08> aman: edit this file to change which display manager starts at boot /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ sudo find /-name plasma-appletsrc
<anpu> find: /-name: No such file or directory
<anpu> find: plasma-appletsrc: No such file or directory
<ubuntoil> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/61913/
<aman> ActionParsnip: i need to change logon screen and i am unable to do that by login manager, i  mean i am getting ubuntu logon screen to change session, i want kubuntu logon screen to change sessions
<ActionParsnip> anpu: use the first find command and swap the / and find commands
<ActionParsnip> aman: oh you want to switch from kdm to gdm?
<powertool08> aman: see my previous comment ^
<dude> guys, need some help regarding screen resolution under kubuntu, i can't get it to high resolution, stuck in 800x640
<ubuntoil> for the configure part I launched: sudo ./configure --prefix=/usr
<aman> ActionParsnip: yes
<anpu> didn't i do it ok? it said find: plasma-appletsrc: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoil: http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=43276&p=135727
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoil: simple websearch mlad
<ActionParsnip> aman: sudo find / -name plasma-appletsrc
<Roger_Klotz> i have another question for you guys: ndiswrapper is working perfectly for me, double the download speeds i was getting in vista! now im setting up my sound and video, and the nvidia drivers are .run shell scripts. what do i do with a shell script? ive tried copying them to terminal and terminal in python mode but im getting no result.
<powertool08> Roger_Klotz: ./script.run
<anpu> sudo find / -name plasma-apletsrc
<anpu> ups
<powertool08> Roger_Klotz: you probably need a sudo on there
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: you need alt+f2 to kill x server, chmod +x <file name> then run it with ./<filename>
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: you will need sudo
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: most can be installed from repos though unless your card is super fancy
<aman> powertool08: thank you very much, it says gdm there, so kde display manager is suppose to be kdm right?
<powertool08> aman: yes
<aman> ActionParsnip: appreciate it
<Roger_Klotz> its an 8800gts and im not seeing similar ones on the repos
<anpu> now it doesn't say anything
<aman> powertool08: appreciate it
<powertool08> aman: np
<Roger_Klotz> by repos you guys mean the adept program manager?
<aman> ")
<dude> guys, need some help regarding screen resolution under kubuntu, i can't get it to high resolution, stuck in 800x640
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: envyng-qt is pretty sweet too
<ActionParsnip> dude: whats your graphics card?
<powertool08> Roger_Klotz: I use the command line with sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude <package> but its all the same
<dude> action: nvidia 7300 LE
<ActionParsnip> dude: use tab to autocomplete names
<dude> ok, tnx
<dude> ActionParsnip: nvidia 7300 LE
<ActionParsnip> dude: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/32322
<Roger_Klotz> actionparsnip:
<Roger_Klotz> oops
<Roger_Klotz> nvm
<Roger_Klotz> works though
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: what does?
<Roger_Klotz> the apt-get you told me to use
<Roger_Klotz> ty
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: np :D
<anpu> ActionParsnip: dude with your it says nothing
<ActionParsnip> anpu: ok then there is no file
<Roger_Klotz> you guys i love kubuntu now
<Roger_Klotz> xubuntu was too much for me or something
<anpu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/61917/plain
<anpu> ages:
<anpu>   kicker-applets menu
<anpu> The following NEW packages will be install
<rogan> .
<dude> anpu: what?
<ActionParsnip> anpu: kquitapp plasma; rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-appletsrc; plasma
<anpu> what do i do now?
<ActionParsnip> my ask.com once again kicks googles ass
<ActionParsnip> BAM
<ActionParsnip> anpu: better?
<anpu> everything works except
<anpu> anpu@Anubis:~$ $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<anpu> bash: /share/config/plasma-appletsrc: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> ok, is plasma running ok?
<anpu> no
<ActionParsnip> do you get any errors when yu run plasma?
<ActionParsnip> on its own from terminal?
<anpu> it had no down thingy and i typed in kicker and it started but it doesn't look like i had before
<anpu> w8 i'll type plasma again
<ActionParsnip> kool
<ActionParsnip> anpu: do you have a bar at the bottom now?
<dude> ActionParsnip: system? then administration?
<anpu> i have since i typed kicker but it's not like it was before
<ActionParsnip> dude: i think thats in gnome
<ActionParsnip> anpu: then redesign it. Is it the same shape and all the stuff familiar?
<dude> ActionParsnip: :) im using kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dude: id look into envyng-qt
<ActionParsnip> dude: sudo apt-get -y install envyng-qt; kdesudo envyng-qt
<anpu> nah it's completley diferent than it was before now it has 3 buttons instead of 1 (counting desktop acces)
<anpu> it's kinda better but uglier XD
<anpu> it has quick bar
<ActionParsnip> anpu: so it is plasma you're after
<Roger_Klotz> i have a question about plasma
<anpu> can i make kicker look diferent?
<ActionParsnip> ive no idea about plasma but ive got websearching skills
<ActionParsnip> anpu: i believe so
<Roger_Klotz> in the latest stable kubuntu release i cant find the setting to make a top panel and a bottom, only 1
<powertool08> anpu: you can make it varying shades of opacity, change the color, add/remove quicklaunch icons etc
<ActionParsnip> anpu: i'd jump into #kubuntu-kde4
<anpu> hmm when i click configure panel arragment hiding and menus show the specified library kicker could not be found
<dude> ActionParsnip: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dude> ActionParsnip: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> dude: do you have synaptic open or are you doing any updates?
<anpu> the diagnostics is:
<dude> ActionParsnip: ya, im sorry
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<anpu> library files for "kcm_kicker.la_ not found in paths
<anpu> ActionParsnip: can u help me fix it?
<ubuntu__> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> anpu: i think you are after plasma. did it look like the bottom bar on picture 1: http://www.kubuntu.org/system/files/kde4.jpeg or picture 2: http://dt.in.th/images/jtaesr-kde-kicker-windows.png
<Roger_Klotz> how do i move buttons on the panels? they get stuck in spots a lot
<ubuntoil> ActionParsnip: than you
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoil: ?
<amerigo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<anpu> 1.
<ubuntoil> ActionParsnip: I succed in compilimg vlc 0.9.4 thanks to the post
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoil: nice one. google/ask.com is you friend
<Roger_Klotz> would any of you guys happen to know a repo that has xfi drivers
<Roger_Klotz> xtreme music
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: can you give us the line from lspci that is the sound card
<giuseppe_> salve
<dude> ActionParsnip: thank you so much...
<giuseppe_> 1list
<giuseppe_> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> dude: all better?
<Roger_Klotz> 01:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<ActionParsnip> oh boy another one of those
<avihayb> Hello. I had a little package dependency issue. I have some programs (amrok, kaffein, Juk) that depend on libxine-ffmpeg1 to play most types of media that I have. but I couldn't install it, since it has a '=' dependency to libxine1 version x.xx.x-xubuntu3, and I had version x.xx.x-xubuntu3.1
<dude> ActionParsnip: yes, can i use the effects?
<ActionParsnip> dude: if you saw an nvidia logo when yuo booted yes
<ActionParsnip> dude: a word of warning though
<avihayb> forceing libxine to the older version (from u3.1 to u3) forced me to uninstall some programs in an ugly way
<ActionParsnip> dude: the drivers are for your current kernel, if you upgrade your kernel you will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf BACK to the nv driver so you can get an X server, you will then have to RERUN that app to get the driver installed for the new kernel
<plustek> anybody from bulgaria
<avihayb> now, everything works, but synaptic/adapt wants me to reupgrade the "offending" packages
<ActionParsnip> dude: if you dont modify the file you will not get an x server and have to drop to command line only to edit xorg.conf from there
<ActionParsnip> dude: otherwise envyng is AWESOME
<avihayb> lies!
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3468892
<Roger_Klotz> ty
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: creative are dumb, they dont even support windows properly. some guy tried to code his own drivers and nearly got sued
<avihayb> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<dude> ActionParsnip: :) that's deep, im not familiar with those configuration
<ActionParsnip> dude: its a simple text file
<ActionParsnip> dude: all you do is find the line Driver "nvidia" and change it to Driver "nv"
<ActionParsnip> dude: then do the recommended reboot
<ActionParsnip> dude: i'd love envyng to be officially supported but its not and its really annoying
<dude> ActionParsnip: i found that line, driver 'nvidia'
<blip-> hi all,  my laptop brightness buttons (Fn-ArrowKey) work in KDE, but do not work if i login to openbox or fluxbox.    Any idea how i can find out what service/program is handling this in KDE so that I can start it up while in *box ?    Thanks
<ActionParsnip> dude: yeah, leave it for now. when you do a kernel update, you will need to change that to nv
<anpu> cya and tnx for help
<ActionParsnip> blip-: you may need to configure the hotkey in fluxbox. I thought that was all hadware
<dude> ActionParsnip: so you mean to say i cannot use compiz?
<ActionParsnip> dude: did you see the nvidia logo before you logged in?
<blip-> ActionParsnip: thanks
<dude> ActionParsnip: i will reboot my system, thanks
<dude> ActionParsnip: i didn't see it
<ActionParsnip> hmmm try: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<ActionParsnip> whats the output
<dude> ActionParsnip: YES is the output
<ActionParsnip> then it should be ok
<ActionParsnip> type glxgears in konsole
<eukaryote> Hello All. I recently moved to Hardy (pre-installed on a new machine) and am missing expected functions. How do you make USB devices auto-mount?
<dude> ActionParsnip: -info                   display OpenGL renderer info
<tinason> i installed kubuntu beta 1 a week ago. what do i do to upgrade to rc1?
<tinason> (if anything)
<ActionParsnip> eukaryote: you can add an entry in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | eukaryote
<ubottu> eukaryote: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> dude: do you see the gears whizzing round?
<dude> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> dude: ok, press ctrl+c in konsol
<ActionParsnip> how many fps do you get (it should be high)
<eukaryote> ActionParsnip: I tried that, but what I want is to auomount any arbitrary key, MP3 player or whatever. Feisty just did it, for example.
<ActionParsnip> like thousands
<ActionParsnip> eukaryote: i dont use automount personally, i dont like automatic stuff
<dude> ActionParsnip: 5933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1186.480 FPS /  5593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1118.600 FPS
<tinason> does anyone know?
<ActionParsnip> eukaryote: if you add a line in fstab for it it will automount, try asking in #ubuntu, its essentially the same OS
<ActionParsnip> dude: looks fine, compiz away
<dude> ActionParsnip: ther's an error
<ActionParsnip> ?
<dude> ActionParsnip: XIO:  fatal IO error 22 (Invalid argument) on X server ":0.0" after 449 requests (449 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<dude> ActionParsnip: is that major?
<ActionParsnip> is that after glxgears?
<ActionParsnip> looks like the result of control + c so i wouldnt sweat it
<dude> ActionParsnip: it seems ok
<dude> :)
<ActionParsnip> dude: should be fine
<dude> ActionParsnip: to compiz :)
<ActionParsnip> dude: its your system. i hate compiz
<tinason> did anyone upgrade to rc1?
<dude> ActionParsnip: why?
<ActionParsnip> i think its worthless
<dude> tinason: me
<ActionParsnip> i hit minimise and i want it gone, not to do a little dance
<ActionParsnip> just slows productivity in the name of gloss
<tinason> dude:  did you upgrade from beta1?
<dude> ActionParsnip: hmmm...
<ActionParsnip> i use fluxbox, dude
<ActionParsnip> dude: nice and minimal and snappy. but some people love compiz
<dude> tinason: from 8.04
<dude> ActionParsnip: flubox?
<ActionParsnip> gimme a sec, i'll get you my desktop screen sot
<ActionParsnip> *shot
<tinason> did anyone upgrade to 8.10 rc1 from 8.10 beta 4?
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: ever talk to snuxoll? He's always in -offtopic. He uses a very minimal compiz setup, no cube, fancy minimize animations, can't remember which window manager though
<ActionParsnip> compiz is a window manager
<powertool08> ah yes... i forgot that
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<powertool08> anyway, he has it toned way down and only uses a few things in it
<ActionParsnip> dude: mines like this but i dont have wallpaper
<ActionParsnip> dude: http://www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/d/3893-2/fluxbox.jpg
<yorkensen> Hi
<ActionParsnip> dude: menu for apps is on right click dekstop
<ActionParsnip> dude: i use yakuake for command line for file management
<ActionParsnip> !hi | yorkensen
<ubottu> yorkensen: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yorkensen> May I raise a question? For some reason I can not mount either CDROM or disk partitions anymore
<dude> ActionParsnip: cool...simple
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: are you a sudoer?
<yorkensen> I get the error message 'Feature only available with HAL'
<yorkensen> yes I am
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> let me investigate
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: dpkg -l | grep -i hal
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: you got hal installed?
<dude> ActionParsnip: what is the comand line to download compiz?
<ActionParsnip> and libhal-storage1
<ActionParsnip> dude: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; firefox http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-58113.shtml &
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: do you have hal packages installed
<ActionParsnip> dude: basically you need this:
<ActionParsnip> dude: sudo apt-get -y install compiz compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig
<dude> ActionParsnip: is there a internet explorer for kubuntu :)
<ActionParsnip> dude: you can run 5.5 via wine
<ActionParsnip> !wineapps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineapps
<ActionParsnip> !wineapp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wineapp
<dude> ActionParsnip: can i install xp under kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> dude: if you go to www.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> dude: you can run vmware or virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> dude: you cant play games in them though
<ActionParsnip> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ActionParsnip> if you have dual core cpu then definately use vmware
<dude> ActionParsnip: yes i have, what can you about opera browser
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> opera is cool
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install opera
<ActionParsnip> synaptic is way too slow for my liking
<dude> ActionParsnip: E: Package libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> dude: ok pull that out of the list
<dude> ActionParsnip: what do u min?
<ActionParsnip> dude: delete the word libcompizconfig-backend-kconfig from the list of packages you are trying to apt-get
<yorkensen> sorry for the delay
<yorkensen> yes, actually hal is up and running
<ActionParsnip> dude: press up on keyoard then use cursors and backspace to delete it
<yorkensen> even restarted hal just in case
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: is it ok after a reboot?
<yorkensen> it was not after the last one
<dude> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: what command are you giving to gte the error
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: can yo give a pastebin of the command and error together
<ActionParsnip> !paste > yorkensen
<ubottu> yorkensen, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> dude: better?
<yorkensen> I get the error in many different ways
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: just one will do
<yorkensen> just right click on the CDROM icon of the desktop and select mount
<yorkensen> I get the error
<dude> ActionParsnip: yes...cool
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: hmm, ok have you tried manually mounting at command line/
<dude> ActionParsnip: all i need is run xp under kubuntu
<yorkensen> not right now
<yorkensen> should I try
<Briareos1> can one tell me a tool that allows multiple editors of a document to work concurrently and immediately seeing the changes another one makes (for example to concurrently write a book)?
<KRF> Briareos1, theres a gnome app. google docs also allows this
<KRF> but the gnome app is very broken afair
<ActionParsnip> dude: grab virtualbox
<Briareos1> KRF hmm anything else? i'd prefer a kde or gnome application yes
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: yeah as it will give you more output if it fails
<dude> ActionParsnip: how to download virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: http://www.fsdaily.com/EndUser/Tip_Easily_Enable_Syntax_Highlighting_in_Nano_Editor/related_links
<ActionParsnip> dude: guess
<dude> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> dude: you've been installing stuff all this time. i figured you could gues
<ActionParsnip> still want me to tell you?
<ActionParsnip> dude: im just trying to get you comfortable with the system so you can get more autonymous
<dude> ActionParsnip: im just excited, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> hehe np
<tinason> anyone here upgrade from beta 1 to rc 1?
<ActionParsnip> you also need to add you to the vboxusers group
<ActionParsnip> dude: usermod -G vboxusers <your user name here>
<ActionParsnip> dude: but do that after installing virtualbox
<dude> ActionParsnip: ok, i will, thanks
<ActionParsnip> dude: you will ALSO need to get the virtualbox-ose-modules that matches your kernel version
<ActionParsnip> dude: you need to run uname -r
<ActionParsnip> dude: then sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24.21-generic
<ActionParsnip> for example
<dude> ActionParsnip: installation complete
<yorkensen> It seems that manually works fine
<yorkensen> I've been able to mount the CDROM
<dude> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24.21-generic
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: cool
<ActionParsnip> dude: are you running the 2.6.24.21 kernel?
<yorkensen> but now, whay the automount does not work?
<yorkensen> let me check the kernel #
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: not sure man. weird
<dude> ActionParsnip: 2.6.27-7-generic
<ActionParsnip> dude: are you on intrepid?
<yorkensen> yes, I am
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: are you on intrepid?
<yorkensen> sorry, I answered the wrong question
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: are you using intrepid ibex?
 * SkEmO goes to sleep, nite! und guten tag für alles!
<yorkensen> no
<yorkensen> kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: intrepid ibex is a name of a release of kubuntu
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: When I run aptitude upgrade some packages are held back, others automatically held back. How do I upgrade these?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: lsb_release -a | grep -i code
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: whats it say
<yorkensen> Sorry about that!
<yorkensen> looks I'm in hardy
<ActionParsnip> good
<dude> ActionParsnip: 2.6.27-7-generic
<ActionParsnip> dude: try running virtualbox from the k menu, see if it crys
<yorkensen> intrepid is the name of the next release! sorry!
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: yep and jackalope after that
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: was there a net split or something
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: I didnt see the usual wave
<dude> ActionParsnip: ya, it's running
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: seems like i was only one then lol
<yorkensen> ActionParsnip: Next time I'll remember even the future names
<ActionParsnip> !register . eagles0513875
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> !register > eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> dude: sweet
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: haha, its not necessary really
<dude> ActionParsnip: can i use my existing xp sytem in virtual box
<ActionParsnip> dude: no, you must make a hard drive image and reinstall to that
<dude> ActionParsnip: another installation? :) ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> dude: yep, you create a hard drive image in ~/.virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> and it gets installed to using your xp cd
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: my nick is already registerd im wanting to register a new irc channel
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: register a new irc channel?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: just join the channel and it will be spawned
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: or what ever u have to do to start an irc channel and it appear in the channel  list
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: will it appear in the list of all freenode channels?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: yep
<ActionParsnip> try it
<ActionParsnip> you must sit in it though as the channel dies with no users
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> so you can make a channel named ANYTHING
<ActionParsnip> and you'd be the admin too :)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: gotcha
<chiller> hey
<yorkensen> Sorry ActionParsnit, you know whay it could be that automount does not work anymore?
<yorkensen> (sorry I mistyped your name)
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chiller> kennt sich einer aus will icq instalieren abr mit linux schwierig
<powertool08> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dude> ActionParsnip: :) nice
<yorkensen> ubottu: thanks for the info, I was not awared of this at IRC
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: no idea man, its not someting i use so im not the best person to ask
<yorkensen> thanks so much anyway
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: try in #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: can i see your /etc/fstab file
<ActionParsnip> !paste | yorkensen
<berkes> any .desktop servicemenu-guru's around?
<ubottu> yorkensen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<berkes> I like to make a servicemenu for kdesvn, but I want it to only appear if the current dir contains a .svn dir
<ActionParsnip> berkes: i had a go ages ago and nearly drove myself crazy after it went horribly wrong
<ActionParsnip> berkes: try later and try #ubuntu too
<berkes> this should follow the same method as e.g. a smart "open this in imageviewer an action only to appear when there are actual images found.
<ActionParsnip> berkes: i thought it only applied to right clicking on files?
<berkes> dolphin shows action-menus in a sidebar
<ActionParsnip> i see
<berkes> but it uses the exact same .desktop for that, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cool
<ActionParsnip> berkes: i use cli for file management, its quicker
<ActionParsnip> to me
<berkes> ActionParsnip: it often is, but with properly configured .desktops, I foundt klikketyklik to be slightly faster. esp. since dolphin gives most/all the power of the CLI too. a little hidden away, but its there.
<yorkensen> ActionParsnip: I got it. There was an error in the fstab
<yorkensen> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> yorkensen: thought as much
<Roger_Klotz> i found
<Roger_Klotz> damn
<Roger_Klotz> I have an xfi driver and it tells me to install-sh as root. Im using sudo bash to become root, but its telling me "command not found"
<Roger_Klotz> the line is "bash: install-sh: command not found"
<powertool08> Roger_Klotz: install-sh is most likely a script, make sure its executable, if not chmod +x install-sh then either $sudo sh install-sh or $sudo ./install-sh
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: sudo ./<name>
<Roger_Klotz> it says to run ./configure first i guess, and thats giving me an error. "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Roger_Klotz> sudo ./configure
<Roger_Klotz> ?
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: no
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: never use sudo before ./configure. what are you compiling anyway? (sorry, just joined)
<Roger_Klotz> its the sound blaster x-fi drivers. they say 1. run configure script 2. run make 3. run make install
<Roger_Klotz> and im stuck at step 1 from this C compiler error
<LjL> i know what the solution is for that
<LjL> however, have you made very sure that ubuntu actually doesn't include x-fi drivers by default?
<LjL> if it does, it would be very much preferrable to try and fix any problem that those may have
<Roger_Klotz> its not detecting my xfi anywhere but in terminal
<Roger_Klotz> also these are official creative drivers for linux so im guessing this is the easiest way to get it working
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: ok, yes, google confirms to me that ALSA support for the x-fi is very experimental
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: no, that's a common misconception that often causes serious problems. the fact that the drivers come from the manifacturer *doesn't* mean that they'll work better than any drivers included with ubuntu
<LjL> actually, they may work worse and cause serious issues, because "Linux" isn't a single operating system, yet they provide "Linux" drivers
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: anyway, in this specific case, there's probably no other solution
<Roger_Klotz> LjL: im just having trouble installing though i think
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: so, type "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Roger_Klotz> ok
<LjL> then run ./configure again
<Roger_Klotz> LjL: E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<LjL> Roger_Klotz: read what i typed again
<Roger_Klotz> :D
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: its singular
<Roger_Klotz> ty
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: use tab completion for package names as well as irc nicks ;)
<seele> i'm having a weird network issue with the intrepid rc
<seele> i can connect to an access point, start a connection, but then it dies
<seele> e.g. i can hit the google homepage, but then i times out on the search
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | seele
<ubottu> seele: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<seele> ActionParsnip: yes, no kidding.  i just don't know what information i need for a bug report
<seele> i dont know if it is networkmanager or the driver, etc.
<ActionParsnip> you could run firefox from command line with debugging turned on
<seele> firefox isn't installed by default in intrepid
<seele> it was konq, and it wasn't just the browser, like i said, ssh connections would connect but then drop
<seele> same with updating adept packaged.. it would pull the first few and then timeout on the rest
<seele> nevermin, i'll go back in to kubuntu-devel
<ActionParsnip> seele: then check the logs for weirdness
<ActionParsnip> dmesg may help
<Roger_Klotz> ActionParsnip, LjL: you guys rule ./configure works now, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: awesome
 * ActionParsnip hi5s LjL
<powertool08> Vim isn't doing syntax highlighting for me, how do I enable it?
 * LjL hi256s ActionParsnip
<Roger_Klotz> ok 1 more:  make: *** [install] Error 2
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/syntax.html
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: what command generates that?
<Roger_Klotz> nvm up directory i think
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: ya I guess I can google as easy as you guys... sometimes I just get lazy hoping IRC has an instant answer
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: its all i do for most things
<Roger_Klotz> do any of you guys use Kate? mines really buggy it seems
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: a bit, wassup with it
<Roger_Klotz> it just crashes almost every time i open it
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: you could try sudo apt-get --purge remove kate; sudo apt-get -y install kate
<Roger_Klotz> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: run kate from konsole, you will get intelligent output
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: id try that before reinstalling
<dude> ActionParsnip: why is it i can't install the opera browser
<ActionParsnip> dude: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> dude: go to the bottom and add the line
<ActionParsnip> dude: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<ActionParsnip> all that (without your name
<dude> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> press enter on the end of the line too
<ActionParsnip> save and exit
<ActionParsnip> cd ~/; sudo wget -O - http://deb.opera.com/archive.key | sudo apt-key add -
<dude> ActionParsnip: i'll finish this update of the linux kernel
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: does wget have tab complete functionality? seems like its useless if you don't know the full address, if you have to look it up its faster to use a browser
<dude> ActionParsnip: i'll just finish this update of the linux kernel
<ActionParsnip> dude: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> dude: but you need that repo
<ActionParsnip> dude: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install opera
<saharagurl> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi saharagurl
<dude> ActionParsnip: ok, ty
<saharagurl> hello
<ActionParsnip> !opera | dude
<ubottu> dude: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<saharagurl> hi every1
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: did you see my wget question?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: im not sure. i dont believe so
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: wget is good for batch downloads and scripts
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: true
<saharagurl> ;)
<powertool08> howdy saharagurl
<Roger_Klotz> Make isnt working, i keep getting "make: *** [all] Error 2"
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: you have an error code, go see what it means
<noaXess> ho can i connect to a mä vista share?
<mamr> is it possible to turn the guidance-power-manager off and use powerdevil instead?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: on another pc?
<noaXess> hi ActionParsnip
<noaXess> fro my kubuntu i try with smb4k to connect to a vista share
<ActionParsnip> hi noaXess
<dude> ActionParsnip: E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: check smbmount
<ActionParsnip> !opera | dude
<ubottu> dude: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> dude: use that guide
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: should i connect the vista share with cifs or smbfs'
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: id use smbfs
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: could try both
<noaXess> ActionParsnip:  i try with smb4k.. but get  mout error 2 = no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: check syntax as well as the share name
<ActionParsnip> make sure the name resolves to the correct ip
<ActionParsnip> make sure your firewall allows connetions
<ActionParsnip> make sure you use the right username and password
<ActionParsnip> you MUST have a password for it to work
<noaXess> under win os's it works..
<noaXess> i have one..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: good, most windows idiots have no password
<noaXess> ho.. i have allways password, everywhere i can ;)
<noaXess> hm.. no such file or directory..
<ActionParsnip> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<ActionParsnip> bah
<noaXess> hihi.
<noaXess> who to list the shares of a win computer?
<noaXess> with smbclient?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/smbclient/
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: yep
<noaXess> normaly i use smb4k, cause it's a great tool
<noaXess> fr handling shares
<noaXess> win shares
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<thefish> noaXess: you can also do it with dolphin by going to smb://windowsmachine
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: thx
<noaXess> or konqueror?
<thefish> yep
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: if its a frequently used thing i'd mount it
<noaXess> ok with konquerer i be now connected to the vista shares.. :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: its not mounted though, its like accessing via network neighbourhood in windows rather than mapping a network drive
<noaXess> ok.. thats rigth
<saharagurl> hey
<saharagurl> can somebody help me?
<saharagurl> how can i go to mirc?
<Roger_Klotz> :|
<thefish> noaXess fusesmb is another cool way to browse windows networks, check that out as well :) - needs a little bit of config
<noaXess> thefish: ok.. i have heared about it
<thefish> saharagurl: use xchat or konversation instead on linux
<thefish> noaXess: ye when it works its nifty, i think it relies on nmb though, so can be flakey
<ActionParsnip> !irc | saharagurl
<ubottu> saharagurl: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: you can run mirc via wine but there are native clients which will be more stable
<saharagurl> ty
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: bitchx has scripting support like mirc
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: what function of mirc do you like?
<Roger_Klotz> ActionParsnip: for future reference make error 2 is fixed by using "chmod a+x install"
<saharagurl> im checking right now
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: awesome
<saharagurl> i jst wanna go to dalnet
<saharagurl> from there i know how to join channel
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: well you must have used it to be wanting it in ubuntu surely?
<saharagurl> lol
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: dalnet?
<saharagurl> uhuh
<saharagurl> one of the servers
<Roger_Klotz> also chmod has to be run as root lol
<saharagurl> like undernet,etc
<saharagurl> im not a techi here
<saharagurl> sorry guys
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: then connect to dalnet with your current client
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: you dont NEED mirc to connect to dalnet, its an irc server like freenode
<saharagurl> im trying dear
<saharagurl> im still here
<saharagurl> see?
<saharagurl> :)
<kniolet> saharagurl: also dalnet has a web client thingy at www.dal.net
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: http://www.dal.net/servers/index.php3
<saharagurl> http://www.dal.net/servers/index.php3
<ActionParsnip> saharagurl: just connect to one of those
<saharagurl> ok then
<powertool08> *sigh* my cpsc hw was too easy today, now i'm bored...
<powertool08> I think I'll be an overachiever and do part B, we had the option of one or the other
<Roger_Klotz> AAHHHH this make error is still there. i can get the installer to run but i get a make error again and the install is unsucessful
<powertool08> Roger_Klotz: isn't installing from source fun? :p
<Roger_Klotz> :)
<Roger_Klotz> i wish there was an apt-get for the x-fi
<powertool08> Roger_Klotz: just think, gentoo users deal with that with every program they install
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: what command are you running and what is the output?
<ActionParsnip> use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: not with emerge ;)
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: oh ya...
 * powertool08 is not a gentoo user
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: emerge firefox-3.0
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: actually it was the first distro of linux I ever tried to install following limited experience with knoppix
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: its like apt-get but downloads source and compiles for you as well as deps
<kniolet> so it takes 3 years to get up and running ;-)
<powertool08> those around me who actually knew what linux was said I was nuts, sadly I never really got it to a working state before switching to another distro
<ActionParsnip> kniolet: took me 2 days. compiling kde takes forever on a soc am2 semperon 3000 1.6Ghz
<powertool08> Sometimes I still wish I'd stuck with it, maybe if I had known more I would have, my kernel configs always panicked, when I finally went for the vanilla source I got it installed and didn't realize it since it didn't come with gui
<powertool08> I realized how close I was after installing another over it
<Roger_Klotz> ok guys: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m6f1be11f   I highlighted my commands at the top and the errors at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> who needs a gui
<kosmofield> hi
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: lol, at the time... me! I was fresh from XP
<saharagurl> hi
<kosmofield> Is it possible to change the access date & modified date for a file?
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: makes sense
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I'm confident I could do it now and someday maybe I'll try it again
<ActionParsnip> if you got spare time go for it
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I'm exploring Arch and the awesome window manager atm so maybe when I'm through with that and need more excitment
<ActionParsnip> try fluxbox :)
<ActionParsnip> kicks ass
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I've used it on livecd's but kinda skipped it in my minimalization... I went from kde to gnome, back to kde, e17, lxde, xfce, and now kde on the main rig, awesome on the play rig
<ActionParsnip> kde is fine, kwin is nasty
<saharagurl> thanks im in dalnet now
<saharagurl> :)
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: ya, I won't be sticking with kde much longer
<ActionParsnip> why wassup with kde?
<Roger_Klotz> if any of you missed my pastebin here it is one more timehttp://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m6f1be11f
<Roger_Klotz> awww forgot a space
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: its kinda bloated for my needs, I don't use any of the k<application>'s and I've moved towards cli apps for most things
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: try sudo apt-get install make
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: ive stripped most K apps out. I just like amarok which is the main app for my system
<||arifaX> Hi, ich hätte mal ne Idee für einen Wettbewerb. - Es gibt derzeit 25016 Pakete für Kubuntu Hardy. - Der Contest wäre, so viele Pakete wie möglich auf einem System zu installieren (mit normalen Bordmitteln übers GUI). - Blöde Idee, ist mir gerade so in den Sinn gekommen!
<Roger_Klotz> ActionParsnip: didnt work but thanks
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I still use k3b and one superkaramba system monitor widget
<ActionParsnip> !de | ||arifaX
<ubottu> ||arifaX: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<||arifaX> sorry
<ActionParsnip> powertool08: k3b is ok. I use network more for storage so CDs are fairly redundant to me
<powertool08> ActionParsnip: I don't use it often, which is probably why I haven't switched to a lighterweight replacement
<Roger_Klotz> ActionParsnip: wouldnt I use the purge command like you told me to use for kate?
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: what for?
<Roger_Klotz> sudo apt-get --purge remove make
<Roger_Klotz> then get make
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: sounds like an idea
<ActionParsnip> Roger_Klotz: if thats no good, jump into #gentoo
<Roger_Klotz> still didnt work
<Roger_Klotz> ok
<ActionParsnip> they are big compilers
<juan_> 666
<ActionParsnip> the number of the beast
<ActionParsnip> Hell and fire was spawned to be released
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<MuhopadHuyaj> hellow
<MuhopadHuyaj> has anyone tried to install subj on HP nx9010
<MuhopadHuyaj> coz I have and found some problems :-(
<StevenTyler> http://chucknorrism.com/?mod=fact&id=278 <-- true?
<johndelidi> any girl want to talk to me?
<bazhang> johndelidi, this is not the channel for that
<bazhang> this is Kubuntu OS support
<johndelidi> sorry
<johndelidi> were i can find channels?
<bazhang> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> check the last link johndelidi
<johndelidi> thanks a lot my friend
<student> halo?
<student_> halooo
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<geek> hmm
 * geek ponders trying to compile monopaint ;p
<student_> co fajnego robisz na necie??
<student> ja?
<geek> erf. what languae is that?
<student_> ja
<student_> Ty
<student> polish
<geek> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<geek> ahh
<student_> jaaaaaa
<student_> po polskiemu pisać nie umita??
<DaSkreech> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<content> #montreal
<student_> co za żenada
<student_> :)
<paran0id> holas
<MarkB1> are the mirrors for Kubu intrepid all bogged down? :)
<MarkB1> can't seem to even get a .torrent file, bah
<dr_Willis> I find it hard to belive ALL the mirrors are bogged down
<dr_Willis> :)
<MarkB1> slow as heck, US mirrors -- it appears
<DaSkreech> MarkB1: Not yet. Next week will be horrible
<MarkB1> unless somelace between me and them is slow...
<MarkB1> ya
<DaSkreech> SLow servers
<geek> MarkB1: the utah one was ok for me
<DaSkreech>  Botched upgrades
<MarkB1> geek: thanks!
<dr_Willis> I grabbed the torrent last week and  torrented it at blazing speeds
<DaSkreech> and of course
<DaSkreech> What the hell happened to KDE? Why does it look like this???
<geek> DaSkreech: KDE4
<dr_Willis> releases.ubuntu.com seems  slow/down
<MarkB1> I tried 4.1.2 on Hardy -- "blank slate"ui -- does Intrepid fill in the blanks a bit more?
<dr_Willis> He missed the KDE4 memo
<dr_Willis> :)
<dr_Willis> MarkB1,  not really
<DaSkreech> geek: I know but people will upgrade and not read the release notes
<geek> what annoys me is that a handful of aps use KDE3 and there's no obvious way to configure them
<dr_Willis> even gnome is 'cleaned' up a bit
<geek> DaSkreech: well i have a intel gig-e card...
<DaSkreech> geek: Should be fixed now
<geek> if i HADN'T been careful and waited, i might have lost ethernet support ;p
<geek> DaSkreech: disabled, until it goes gold
<DaSkreech> dr_Willis: is it me or practically none of the visible changes in Gnome are going into Ibex?
<MarkB1> where do you all go for Intrepid-kubu "status reports from users"?  mainly here? :)
<DaSkreech> ?
<geek> MarkB1: in theory kubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> it's in the topic
<MarkB1> ah OK!
<kniolet> i dont think there is oe though, so #ubuntu+1
<dr_Willis> DaSkreech,  I saw some changes in the 8.10 gnome.. but i also kept my old home dir. so i dident really see that big a change
 * MarkB1 would love a fleshed out E-17 desktop -- whatever that is -- hoping KDE 4.1.x will "get there" soon
<dr_Willis> MarkB1,  theres a few ubutu variants that have a Tweaked E17 desktop
<dr_Willis> Gebuntu is one.
<dr_Willis> and i found it lacking. :)
<MarkB1> dr_Willis: roger that, want something more "used" by folks I guess -- why I am sticking to Kubu for now -- still use WindowMaker a lot too
 * geek ran lxde for a bit ;p
<MarkB1> geek: really?  sucks how? :)
<dr_Willis> Windowmaker is nice in ways.. but lately ive had issues with windowmaker g3etting icon sizes wrong.
<DaSkreech> Ebuntu!
<dr_Willis> I dident care much for lxde.. it worked.. but id rather use jwm+rox-filer...
<geek> MarkB1: not bad once you grab one or two applets off gnome. its very friendly for formwe windows users IMO
<MarkB1> dr_Willis: WMaker is pretty olde, but it works and is small
<MarkB1> geek: thanks, good to know that
<dr_Willis> wmaker is still gettting 'some' work on it. :) i guess theres some sort of 'connection' btween it and OS_X also.. but i never looked into it much
<dr_Willis> I tend to use jwm/icewm/windowmaker for my vnc sessions
<MarkB1> dr_Willis: I use WindowMaker + konq or xfe file-mangler
<dr_Willis> Ive gotten where i perfer rox-filer for my filemanager over most of the others.
<dr_Willis> I even figured how to make gnome use rox-filer.
<MarkB1> imho windowmakerconf keeps WMaker relevant -- easy to config, more or less -- might want some Dbus integration or "applets" (light, plz) :)
<cuznt> !subj
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subj
<dr_Willis> I do much perfer the windowmaker warf/dock applets to the way other desktops  tend to use them
<dr_Willis> all the kde plasmids/gnome desklets.. just seem to be clutter. :( wonder if there will be a more sidebarish type one for kde4
<MarkB1> I would like a pager in WMaker -- heresy!  he he
<dr_Willis> Hmm.. BY pager you mean? i recall a pager dock applet for wmaker...
 * MarkB1 's biggest issue is memory pigish-ness on Gnome and KDE -- blecch
<dr_Willis> showed the 4 desktops or whatever ya call them
<MarkB1> dr_Willis: right
<MarkB1> there's one for fvwm....
<CYREX> Anybody needs help?
<MarkB1> CYREX: how about a functional mirror for Kubu-intrepid torrent or download? :)
<MarkB1> he he
<CYREX> hehe
<CYREX> well that just shows us how popular and demanded is the distro
<geek> MarkB1: if i had more bandwith i'd just point you at my home server ;p
<CYREX> @geek - True
<DaSkreech> CYREX: My sound sucks
<CYREX> DaSkreech: How come?
<DaSkreech> clean installed Ibex and my sound went from being my general soundsystem to me having to put my ears to the speaker to hear things and funkiness like having to turn the volume down to hear anything
<zerothis> I installed virtualbox, it didn't work for me, I removed it. But now no soundcards are recognized on my system. I purged it, reinstalled alsa-base, rebooted and still no sound. #vbox set me here.
<MarkB1> DaSkreech: say it isn't so - still have broken Intel-chip sound on Kubu-hardy -- bah
<DaSkreech> MarkB1: I can't explain it. It worked fine until it just didn't
<DaSkreech> zerothis: :)
<DaSkreech> zerothis: your sound cards don't show up in lshw -C Audio ?
<DaSkreech> zerothis: Whoops sudo lshw -C Multimedia
<zerothis> consol tools to look for hardware will see it. but no software will , that I've ound
<MarkB1> DaSkreech: cool, new to me -- it works  http://dpaste.com/86593/
<cuznt>  Chuck Norris is the only human being to display the Heisenberg uncertainty principle -- you can never know both exactly where and how quickly he will roundhouse-kick you in the face.
<NickPresta> cuznt, awesome. Off-topic please. :)
<cuznt> ;) sorry
<cuznt> actually wrong window
 * cuznt has 14 diff irc windows... i got to STOP....
<DaSkreech> What does the software show?
<DaSkreech> zerothis: so cli tools for audio play music?
<zerothis> DaSkreech: <http://pastebin.com/d54d0840b>
<DaSkreech> zerothis: The UNCLAIMED means it didn't get an IRQ
<DaSkreech> check your dmesg errors to see what happened on startup
<zerothis> DaSkreech: let me check (currently no of no cli audios)
 * DaSkreech only has cli audios
<DaSkreech> CYREX: Any clues as to either of those annoyances?
<CYREX> DaSkreech: What annoyances? The unclaimed thingy?
<zerothis> checking checking my dmesg errors is not something I know how to do yet
<DaSkreech> CYREX: My audio going from rumbleiscious to mute
<DaSkreech> and for videos I have to turn my sound down to hear anything
<zerothis> mp3blaster started, it won't browse for files though
<CYREX> i seem whats sound do you have
<CYREX> what sound card i mean
<DaSkreech> CYREX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62069/
<zerothis> cyrex, its built into the mobo. 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02
<zerothis> I also have some of those C-media USB adapters and a USN headset with mic, the work niether
<zerothis> mp3blaster "failed to open sound device"
<DaSkreech> CYREX: zerothis would be the person who has no sound device as it's unclaimed
<Pingjockey> Morning
<CYREX> a ok
<Pingjockey> Anyone have any experience with ricoh webcams
<DaSkreech> Pingjockey: Have you read !webcam ?
<Pingjockey> Not yet
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zerothis> DaSkreech: <http://pastebin.com/d4234ea63>
<gintulis> yra cia lietuviu?
<DaSkreech> gintulis: Which language?
<gintulis> lithuanian
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> !lit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit
<DaSkreech> !lls
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lls
<arthur06> ...
<DaSkreech> !lithuanian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lithuanian
<DaSkreech> zerothis: can you pastebin the output from lspci | grep audio
<kesomania20> hola
<kesomania20> quien puede ayudarme?
<DaSkreech> gintulis: Any other language would help?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zerothis> DaSkreech: >http://pastebin.com/m4679fd6<
<Guest82027> hi
<CYREX> hi
<arthur06> hi
<Guest82027> good
<zerothis> grrr, pidgen lost CYRIX, and I can't remember how to spell his name
<zerothis> anywho, the reboot was ineffective
<DaSkreech> CRYEX logged out
<zerothis> oh well, he said he had no more ideas left anyway
<DaSkreech> genii: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081023-study-hot-coffee-may-help-you-make-a-good-first-impression.html
<genii> DaSkreech: Hah. Been waiting to show that one I see :)
 * DaSkreech coughs. What gives you that impression :-)
<genii> DaSkreech: I was on freenode all of 3 seconds before #kubuntu was blinkin at me..... ;)
<genii> Any currently outstanding support issues ?
<DaSkreech> zerothis: That would be you
<zerothis> yes, I have an outstanding support issue
<genii> DaSkreech: I have 40 minutes or so left on lunch
<genii> zerothis: Could you summarize it for me please?
<genii> ( the issue which is not resolved)
<zerothis> installed virtualbox, removed virtual box, no sound card is "UNCLAIMED"
<genii> Hmm,haven't seen that one before. Gimme a minute to look into it
<genii> zerothis: Is it an Intel soundcard?
<zerothis> I have several pastbis related <http://pastebin.com/m4679fd6><http://pastebin.com/d54d0840b><http://pastebin.com/m6a137b95><http://pastebin.com/d4234ea63><>
<genii> OK, give me some time to scour those
<zerothis> yes, intel see pastebin/m4...
<zerothis> and this <http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/277>
<genii> zerothis: So you are running 6.10 ?
<zerothis> 8.04.1 hardy, it was vbox 2.0.2
<genii> zerothis: That error ticket is for "After installing "VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_edgy_i386" no sound is available any longer under Kubuntu 7.04 and earlier. "
<genii> zerothis: Did you install some deb file that was for Edgy and not Hardy?
<dwidmann> zerothis: you probably should have opened a new ticket rather than hijacking that one?
<genii> zerothis: Please report the result of:     lspci -nn | grep Audio                             this should give us the vendor:device   code which may be helpful
<zerothis> yes, well its back, apparently. I installed virtualbox-2.0_2.0.2-36488_Ubuntu_hardy_i386.deb. I didn't know, it seems like the same problem
<DaSkreech> Why -nn instead of vv ?
<genii> DaSkreech: Do the two and note the difference in output :)
<byteme_> hello all
<dwidmann> genii: signficance of the extra numbers being?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<byteme_> for the life of me I cant seem to get the links to work in my email through Thunderbird
<dwidmann> byteme_: there are solutions for that out there ... albeit it's a bit of a pain in the butt
<byteme_> it used to work
<byteme_> then.. nada
<genii> DaSkreech: Those are the vendor:device codes    which used by PNP/Udev to decide what the device is and what driver to use
<DaSkreech> cool
<byteme_> now i have a customer that wants me to show him how to get his working and I'm like ............help
<byteme_> lol
<Colonel_P> hey all
<Colonel_P> I'm having a serious problem after trying to repartition a drive
<zerothis> genii <http://pastebin.com/d2316420c>
<Colonel_P> I keep getting a boot error 22 from GRUB
<dwidmann> byteme_: modify this to suit: http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:mIN0najEPaIJ:www-cip.physik.uni-bonn.de/~jupp/2007-07-20-making-thunderbird-open-links-in-opera-revisited.html+thunderbird+links+open+in+opera&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: which one is error 22?
<Colonel_P> dunno... it just says error 22
<Colonel_P> when I look it up online, all I see is advice for people dual-booting Windows with Linux
<genii> zerothis: OK. This card is actually an Intel HDA, although it seems to think it is an AC97 (although on some bios you can set this fo one or the other).
<matisse> hi
<matisse> how can i force xmms to read the new id3-tags ?
<genii> !intelhda | zerothis
<ubottu> zerothis: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: 22 : "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules"
<genii> zerothis: The instructions on the link from the bot are probably your best bet to get it going
<diddly_> hi all, since upgrading to kde 3.5.10, konsole seems to unset LD_LIBRARY_PATH that I have set in my .bash_profile.  any ideas?
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: make *very* certain that the grub menu.lst entries are correct. Even if you think they're correct back up the current entries and alter them to something else you think might work.
<NauarchLysander> When I suspend my Laptop and unlock it, I am no longer able to get any audio output. When I hit the Power Button, it says something like "tpm_inf_pnp activation failed" (I missed some digits before and in between, it's there only a short time). Is there a possibility to fix this?
<DaSkreech> matisse: use beep?
<matisse> beep ?
<matisse> turned beep in xchat on... :)
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> beep media player
<DaSkreech> Fork of xmms with some new features
<matisse> ahh, ok :)
<matisse> is it better than xmms ? (i would stop to use xmms, but it doesnt use much cpu power etc)
<DaSkreech> beep uses more but not oodles more
<matisse> if my computer was fast enough, i would choose amarok...
<DaSkreech> Wuldn't everyone? :)
<Tm_T> Amarok <3
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: hi son
<DaSkreech> Hi Tm_T
<DaSkreech> how's kwibber? :)
<DreadKnight> anyone else having this small issue with ktorrent? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173464
<DreadKnight> (talking about latest intrepid... rc i think)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no idea (;)
<mathiasbrito> someone compiled KDE from trunk in kubuntu 8.10?
<Tm_T> mathiasbrito: I do, daily
<mathiasbrito> i'm having problems compiling kdebase
<mathiasbrito> can i paste the error in pvt?
<Tm_T> use pastebin
<mathiasbrito> pastebin?
<DreadKnight> www.pastebin.com
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mathiasbrito> okz
<mathiasbrito> Tm_T: i posted it there
<mathiasbrito> as mathiasbrito
<DaSkreech> isn't there a KDE-daily repos ?
<DaSkreech> repo
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: closest you're going to get is Neon
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: sorta yes, in "neon"
<Tm_T> mathiasbrito: please give the address to here
<dwidmann> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main
<mathiasbrito> http://pastebin.com/d4ed9d8e
<Tm_T> mathiasbrito: ok and reason why you are compiling kde4 trunk is...
<mathiasbrito> I'm trying to start taking a look at source, and maybe fix bugs!
<Tm_T> mathiasbrito: well, first learn to build stuff (;)
<Tm_T> because it says clearly why it doesn't build, fix that first
<mathiasbrito> i installed libasound-dev
<mathiasbrito> if i'm correcty this is the package that provides alsa-lib
<Colonel_P> dwidmann: there's some backstory to all this
<Colonel_P> my partitioning woes
<Tm_T> mathiasbrito: hmmm, in doubt, remove CMakeCache.txt
<mathiasbrito> i'll try, a momment
<Colonel_P> dwidmann: you stll there?
<Colonel_P> Here's what happened:
<Colonel_P> I had run out of space on my / partition
<Colonel_P> so I booted into PartdMagic
<Colonel_P> I successfully shrunk my /home partition
<DaSkreech> Colonel_P: Did you try sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<Colonel_P> but when I tried to move it over to make room for the other partitions to expand, Gparted kept crashing
<Colonel_P> please let me finish this, maybe the problem will be more apparent
<mathiasbrito> Tm_T: It is all right now, thanks for your help, maybe it ill take a while to start contributing, but i just made the first step! :) sorry, no experience with cmake..
<mathiasbrito> :-)
<Colonel_P> after about half a day trying to get this to work, I backed up my /home dir to another large hard drive
<Colonel_P> then, I copied my / partition, and pasted it into the free space that had been created after shrinking my /home partition
<Colonel_P> so now, where I had once had 3 partitions (/, swap and /home), I now had 4 (/, swap, /home, and the copy of /)
<Colonel_P> these partitions were named sda1, sda2, sda3 and sda4
<Colonel_P> I DELETED sda1
<Colonel_P> then expanded my swap partition to fill up the remaining 10G space left by sda1
<Colonel_P> so now I have 3 partitions: sda2 (a very big 10G swap partition), sda3 (/home) and sda4 (copy of /)
<DaSkreech> what was on sda1 ?
<zerothis> sorry for the abrupt leave, 7zip slowed my computer to near froze
<Colonel_P> I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst to change these lines: root (hda0,2)
<Colonel_P> and kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=/dev/sda4/ ro single
<Colonel_P> sda1 had been my root partition
<DaSkreech> k
<Colonel_P> now I'm trying to boot from sda4
<Colonel_P> ...the last partition on the drive
<Colonel_P> but I keep getting these error 22
<Colonel_P> messages
<Colonel_P> is there any way to recover my system?
<DaSkreech> Colonel_P: did you ask in #grub what error 22 is?
<Colonel_P> no...
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and I'll take a look
<Colonel_P> maybe I ought to try over there?
<Colonel_P> ok I'm goiing to log on from the machine I did this on, from a PartedMagic CD
<dwidmann> (that's right, I'm ba-ackkkkkk)
<compilerwriter> If one had upgraded to one of the Ibex betas would adept have gone ahead and upgraded the entire distro when the release cantidate came out.
<dwidmann> compilerwriter: yeah, installing the beta then upgrading later is the same as having the rc
<compilerwriter> dwidmann I am in kde4 now and adept looks different how does one do an entire dist-upgrade now.  Though from what you are telling me it is not needed.
<dwidmann> compilerwriter: no, what I'm saying is that's all that's needed
<ColPanic-partedm> http://pastebin.com/m57f5a112
<dwidmann> I'm not on Ibex so I can't really comment on how one might do it in Adept if it's different ... but sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would still do the trick
<compilerwriter> Just let adept do its thing and I now already have the Ibex rc then
<ColPanic-partedm> is it ok to have a boot drive with no sda1?
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: so, which drive ran out of space? Which drive did you copy things on to? are they both still in the system?
<ColPanic-partedm> OK I have 1 500G physical drive and another 1T physical drive
<ColPanic-partedm> the 500G drive now has 3 partitions:
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: are you part way into ibex?
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: so the 500GB drive ran out of space, and you copied things to teh 1TB drive, I presume?
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech It appears I am all the way into Ibex now.  Adept did its job wonderfully.
<ColPanic-partedm> sda2 (swap) 10.26GB, sda3 (/home) 407.39GB and sda4 (copy of /) 48.1 GB
<ColPanic-partedm> yeah I copied most of the crap from my home partition there
<rodri_esp> hello
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: ah a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should be good then
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: so you only copied the home partition to the new drive?
<ColPanic-partedm> then I copied the remaining contents of my /home dir there too
<rodri_esp> i would like to know how to set up a S3 Unichrome video card
<ColPanic-partedm> well, first I copied most of the stuff that had filled my home part
<DaSkreech> !unichromw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichromw
<DaSkreech> !unichrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<ColPanic-partedm> before doing this repartitioning thing
<dwidmann> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<genii> !openchrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome
<genii> Interesting
<ColPanic-partedm> then before repartitioning, I copied my entire /home dir to a dir on that frive, so yes everything from /home is backed up
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: what's the partition structure of the 1TB drive looking like right now?
<ColPanic-partedm> 1 big partition
<rodri_esp> don't you know anything about unichrome?
 * DaSkreech praises the $BREAK and passes the coffee
<ColPanic-partedm> sdb1
<genii> Coffee, alright!
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: before all of this, did you just recently put the 1TB drive in your system? Maybe BIOS and/or grub are confused?
 * compilerwriter Praises the Irish and passes DaSkreech the flask.
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: try changing all instances of (hd0...) to (hd1...)
<DaSkreech> rodri_esp: Yeah you install the unichrome X driver
<DaSkreech> But that hasn't been touched in ooooh a few years
<ColPanic-partedm> the 1T drive has been in there  for a couple months
<DaSkreech> S3 went from writing their own open drivers to being really really linux hostile
<ColPanic-partedm> there's another thing
<ColPanic-partedm> whenever I try to boot and I get one of those 22 error
<uten> yeh back
<uten> as i was sayin
<uten> kwibber?
<ColPanic-partedm> then I try to reboot from a livecd
<Natanaiel> how can I install kde4 on ubuntu 8.10 RC?
<ColPanic-partedm> it gets to the initial screen, but as soon as I hit a key it reboots
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: That would be you :)
<dwidmann> Natanaiel: it should be there by default ...
<ColPanic-partedm> last time, it did this like 20 or 30 times before actually rebooting from the CD
<ColPanic-partedm> maybe I need to shut down and leave the computer off for awhile before rebooting to the CD?
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: that's weird ... I have no idea why it would do that.
<ColPanic-partedm> I know
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: still, try
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: try changing all instances of (hd0...) to (hd1...)
<ColPanic-partedm> well, what's hd1?
<ColPanic-partedm> isn't that the big disk?
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: maybe, maybe not. We'll see.
<dwidmann> Anyhow, I need to get a shower, I'll be back in a bit
<ColPanic-partedm> I'm afraid to reboot now, because who knows how many times I'll have to go round and round with that boot thing before I can actually get a working OS
<Natanaiel> dwidmann: isn't it kde 4.1? I want kde 4.0
<ColPanic-partedm> OK well, I guess I'm accomplishing nothing just sitting here
<dwidmann> Natanaiel: who would want 4.0? ... I doubt it's there at all
<ColPanic-partedm> so in menu.lst, I change *all* instances of hd0 to hd1?
<ColPanic-partedm> like, do a find/replace?
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: right
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: sure
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: then save, reboot, and hope for magic
<ColPanic-partedm> um... OK
<ColPanic-partedm> this is kinda nuts, but I'll try it
<dwidmann> ColPanic-partedm: (it's not my fault grub is retarded sometimes)
<Colonel_P> here goes
<Colonel_P> error 22
<Colonel_P> damn
<Colonel_P> HULK SMASH!!!
<DreadKnight> Colonel_P: that sucks... had that myself a while ago...
<Colonel_P> OK
<Colonel_P> it booted to the CD just fine this time
<Colonel_P> the trick is to completely power down for a few seconds first
<Colonel_P> back in Partedmagic
<ColP-partdmgc> maybe the folks in #grub can help with this?
<Colonel_P> I seem to have really eff'd things up this time
<DaSkreech> Colonel_P: It can be fixed
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Were you the only person working on it?
<Colonel_P> It seems strange not to have an sda1
<Colonel_P> well, I was receiving some help
<koperton> i need of tester for this http://www.nowardev.netsons.org/?q=node/1
<joseph> quick question...... how do I get the title bar back in 8.04
<joseph> quick question...... how do I get the title bar back in 8.04
<joseph> quick question...... how do I get the title bar back in 8.04
<DaSkreech> The what?
<joseph> the blue bar accross the top
<joseph> all I have now is the window
<joseph> I cant move any window arround
<DaSkreech> joseph: do you have a terminal open ?
<joseph> I can
<joseph> ok
<DaSkreech> type kwin &
<joseph> wow, that was it
<joseph> sweet thanks
<DaSkreech> sure thing
<DaSkreech> If you logout and back in it should save it
 * dwidmann is back
<xomp> how can I force all windows in KDE to open as maximized? This cascading thing it does is a bit annoying :(
<DaSkreech> dwidmann: Catch me up on Colonel_P's situation
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: He copied his home partition off of his main, 500GB drive because he was out of space onto his empty 1TB drive, which is now just one huge partition, for his home ... he reboots and error 22. At least this is what I've managed to gather from it. He says the second drive has been in there for months as well though, presumably unused til now.
<DaSkreech> He removed / as well didn't he?
<DaSkreech> That partition no longer exists
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: Well, he didn't say that, but it's possible.
<Wulfie> hey folks.  I am wondering if its possible to have kubuntu automount a disc but NOT open konqueror
<Colonel_P> no
<Colonel_P> I ran out of space on my 500GB drive
<Colonel_P> sorry if that wasn't clear
<Colonel_P> I copied most of the stuff onto the big drive
<Colonel_P> rather, MOVED it
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: which most of the stuffs did you copy (slash that), move?
<DaSkreech> ^H
<Colonel_P> then I copied the remains of my /home dir on there too, into its own dir
<Colonel_P> just a bunch of files
<Colonel_P> midget pr0n and the like
<dwidmann> lol
<Colonel_P> I intend to use that drive for storaqge
<DaSkreech> 0_o\
<Colonel_P> that's not the issue here
<DaSkreech> I;m trying to think of the time to move 1TB of midget Pr0n
<DaSkreech> you'd expect each file to be small too _^
<Colonel_P> the thing is, I couldn't move my big /home partition after shrinking it
<Colonel_P> for whatever reason
<DaSkreech> Colonel_P: can you mount it?
<Colonel_P> so, I just copied my / partition to the space at the end of the drive, then expanded it to fil that space
<Colonel_P> then I deleted my original / partition and embiggened the swap file to fill the remaining space there
<Colonel_P> so now I have no sda1
<Colonel_P> but I have 3 partitions: sda2 (swap)
<Colonel_P> sda3 (/home)
<dwidmann> Now we're getting somewhere~!!
<Colonel_P> and sda4 (the copy of /)
<Colonel_P> that's what I did
<dwidmann> wouldn't that be sdb4? (hd1,3)?
<dwidmann> Wait, which drive is / on?
<dwidmann> (now, after the move)
<Colonel_P> they're all on the main hard drive
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: or better, what is the current entire partition setup, for each drive, *currently*, pastebin it
<dwidmann> one line per partition for easy readability :)
<Colonel_P> OK what's the command to show that?
<manos> Hello, I am using the shell command sed and trying to output a file removing the line if the second row of the line is not equal to zer
<manos> the dataset is by far more than 65535 line, so i cannot use spreadsheet
<dwidmann> Well, fdisk -l will work, or "parted /dev/sd? print" (the ? is intentional!!)
<dwidmann> **fdisk -l /dev/sd?
<Colonel_P> ok
<Colonel_P> gimme a sec
<Colonel_P> I just rebooted so I'll have to do this from the machine I'm working on
<dwidmann> You'll of course have to label what is what yourwself
<_ede_> join #opensuse
<DaSkreech> manos: sed works on a line by line basis
<Colonel_P> one question
<xomp> can someone advise on how to update to the latest (stable) KDE from KDE 3.5.10?
<Colonel_P> how does my computer know where to find the boot partition, if the /boot/directory is on sda4?
<Colonel_P> don't I have to fix the mbr?
<Colonel_P> or modify the boot sector or whatever
<Darthfrog> Colonel_P: GRUB looks after that.
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: only if the mbr is broken
<Colonel_P> to point to sda4 as the bootable partition?
<DaSkreech> Well it's not pointing to any file now since the parition doesn't exist any more
<Darthfrog> Colonel_P: Have a gander at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Colonel_P> I'm pretty sure I flagged it as boot partition
<dwidmann> Colonel_P: basically, grub is installed in the mbr, the menu.lst tells it where to look
<manos> DaSkreech, yes, i want that for every line of the file. if the second column (use the regular expression \t ?) is not 0, sed
<Colonel_P> OK so GRUB is loading (that's the thing that's giving me the error) so the mbr is OK
<dwidmann> I've gotta go get ready for work
<DaSkreech> manos: second char ?
<Darthfrog> Colonel_P: If your root partition is /dev/sdb4, then it should be set as (hd0,3) in menu.lst.
<manos> DaSkreech: no, second column..
<Darthfrog> Oops, sda4, not sdb4.
<DaSkreech> manos: sorry 1/2 asleep
<manos> :)
<ColPpartedmagc> my partition table: http://pastebin.com/m5e7c6089
<ingwa_> Hello... Can kde 4.2 (trunk) be compiled against the qt version in kubuntu 8.10?
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: ahmmm good question what does trunk need as minimum?
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: if I knew, would I ask? :-P
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: I know that you can grab a kde-daily package
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: oh?  where?
<DaSkreech> for Ibex so I suppose you can get it
<ColPpartedmagc> /boot/grub/menu.lst:http://pastebin.com/m3379b246
<DaSkreech> http://amarok.kde.org/en/node/482 << ingwa_
<sky_> Hello, i have Kubuntu, but i will like to install gnome to see as well. How do i do that please ?
<DaSkreech> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> sky_: install ubuntu-desktop
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: thanks
<sky_> Ok, thank-you, that seam simple
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: how about other packages like plasma, etc?
<DaSkreech> ubottu: ubuntu is Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the Gnome interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: Ah you want single packages
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: To be precise, I want to demo 4.2.  I will compile the source, but if I can get packages, then it's easier.
<apachelogger> ingwa_: hardy or intrepid?
<ingwa_> apachelogger: intrepid
<ingwa_> i.e. 8.10
<apachelogger> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: getting a trunk install from source is also acceptable if kde-daily isn't up to it
<apachelogger> ingwa_: take a look at the kde page
<apachelogger> just add the repo with intrepid instead of hardy
<apachelogger> however, I want to note that the intrepid packages are still WIP, so you better get them as long as I don't rebreak them ;-)
<ingwa_> hehe
<ingwa_> Ok, I have updated from 8.04 to 8.10 now so I have to reboot.
<DaSkreech> Get install test then remove the repos and run!!
<ingwa_> <english accent="austrian">I'll be back</english>
<ingwa_> ok, jumping into kde 4...
<Wind67> ++
<ZombyKiller> quit
<ZombyKiller> part
<ZombyKiller> PART
<favro> try /quit
<ZombyKiller> thanx
<favro> np
<favro> that worked then :)
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: hello again :-)
<DaSkreech> hi ingwa_ :)
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: so... Now where to get those packages.
<ingwa_> I suppose they are installed in parallel with the kde 4.1 packages, right?
<DaSkreech> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<DaSkreech> Yes
<ingwa_> And how do I start program X from KDE trunk when I already have X from the system?
 * DaSkreech pokes apachelogger :)
<DaSkreech> I guess you would login to the Neon session which would set all the stuff you need
<ingwa_> "the neon session"?
<DaSkreech> It installs a trunk KDE 4.2 environment
<DaSkreech> You'd need to login to it I would guess
<ingwa_> so I log out and then log in again with a "Neon" session?
<ingwa_> Hmm, it says "Update the package cache"...  How do I do that?  (I'm not really an Ubuntu person)
<apachelogger> ingwa_: sudo apt-get update
<ingwa_> Is running adept enough?
<ingwa_> Yep, something happened :-)
<apachelogger> ingwa_: then sudo apt-get install kde-nightly kde-nightly-kdeplasm-addons etc.
 * apachelogger starts searching something to eat
<ingwa_> Hey
<ingwa_> You can't just tell me "etc" and then go eat. :-)
<ingwa_> would the general pattern perhaps be kde-nightly-kde<foo> where <foo> = edu, ...
<ingwa_> ?
<apachelogger> ingwa_: yes :P
<ingwa_> hmm, couldn't find package kde-nightly-kdeedu
<apachelogger> hm, I think we don't have edu (yet)
<mathiasbrito> me again.... i'm trying to compile kdebase from trunk in ubuntu 8.10 beta, after doing cmakekde I ended up with the following error! (http://pastebin.com/d681c9210)
<mathiasbrito> ideas?! :)
<ingwa_> noooooo :-)
<apachelogger> oh wells
<ingwa_> I need to show marble
<apachelogger> I have a solution for that :P
<ingwa_> so what *do* you have?
<apachelogger> ingwa_: install amarok-nightly-tools
<DaSkreech> marble is in nightly tools?
<apachelogger> ingwa_: it comes with a tool called neonmake which will allow you to compile against the kde-nightly stack ;-)
<DaSkreech> ah neat
<ingwa_> amarok-nightly-tools
<ingwa_> hmmm
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/08/project-neon-neonmake.html
<ingwa_> So I just type neonmake instead of cmake?
<apachelogger> ingwa_: yes, but you need to be in the kde-nightly session
<ingwa_> right
<apachelogger> or actually I think it will work in a normal session as well unless amarok-nightly itself is installed
<ingwa_> But I will still be able to log into an ordinarey intrepid kubuntu, right?
<apachelogger> ingwa_: yes
<ingwa_> this is great
<DaSkreech> alt+T on the login screen
<ingwa_> Ok, so now I have installed the packages you suggested above
<ingwa_> Hmm, is there anything else than plasma and amarok?
<ingwa_> I couldn't find edu, nor the games
<apachelogger> network, pim, sdk, utils
<apachelogger> graphics as well
<DaSkreech> No games?!!
<DaSkreech> Egads
<apachelogger> feel free to add it :P
 * DaSkreech hugs his Kpat close
<ingwa_> :-)
<DaSkreech> Colonel_Panic: how goes?
 * DaSkreech welcomes Pleasures
<Pleasures> how to make kopate auto signin all accounts at kde startup. i do it and saved passwords. but it prompts for kdewallet password at start. i want it automated. any clue?
<Pleasures> DaSkreech thx
<DaSkreech> Far as I know if you make a kopete wallet with an empty Kwallet password it will just happen
<DaSkreech> If you have no other passwords that are important to you :)
<Pleasures> DaSkreech i didnt got it. what do you wana say
<DaSkreech> Make the Kdewallet password empty
<DaSkreech> a blank password
<Pleasures> hm.
<Pleasures> i uninstalled kdewallet
<Pleasures> let me
<ingwa_> hmm, I tried to install the koffice2 beta2 packages, but it fails
<ingwa_> I enabled the 3rd party repository, but it cannot find the koffice-kde4 packages
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: from kubuntu-kde4-members ?
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: Oh Blaaah
<DaSkreech> Adept?
<zume> Can someone help me with Kmouth on UbuntuGnome. The KTTSD (i guess thats the kmouth manager) keeps crashing, and before I couldn't ever get it to speak text.
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: yes
<apachelogger> ingwa_: you need to run sudo apt-get update
<apachelogger> adept doesn't auto-update the cache currently
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: Yea you have to rebuild the daabase by hand after adding a new repo
<DaSkreech>  It's a known bug
<ingwa_> so how to do that?
<DaSkreech> cache thingy ^^ :)
<ingwa_> :-P
<ingwa_> what's the incantation?
<DaSkreech> sudo /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> No idea if adept has to be closed or anything
<ingwa_> something happens...
<DaSkreech> I just closed it to be safe but might be fun to see what happens with it open
<ingwa_> I closed it too :-L)
<ingwa_> :-) *
<ingwa_> done
<ingwa_> yay!  It finds them
<DaSkreech> yep
<DaSkreech> oooh can you check something for me?
<grendal_prime> whats the name of the compiz plugin that allows you to move your cursor to the side of the screen, and iconize all your running apps so you can choose the one you want?
<grendal_prime> i cant find it.
<zume> Any of you gents know if Kmouth Text-To-Speech runs well on Gnome?
<DaSkreech>  can you see if kubuntu-desktop comes up in adept ?
<grendal_prime> i need that thing.
<DaSkreech> zume: Nothing should stop it from doing so
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: yes, it does
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: so, how do I actually start the installation?
<DaSkreech> Hmm I can't see it at all on mine
<zume> I can't get Kmouth to function. At first it wouldnt speak text, which is most likely my stupidity. But now the thing just crashes.
<ingwa_> not even if you search?
<zume> I'm running 8.10 ubuntu
<DaSkreech> oh you click the arrow and you get more details with a check box that allows you to select for installation
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: I marked koffice-kde4 for installation
<DaSkreech> not even when I search
<ingwa_> Yes, I did that
<Pleasures> DaSkreech how do i open kdewallet? and set pwd
<DaSkreech> Pleasures: should be in the system tray
<DaSkreech> system settings otherwise
<Pleasures> DaSkreech i isnt
<Pleasures> k
<DaSkreech> zume: run from the command line to see why it's crashing
<Pleasures> DaSkreech cant find it. how to open by comand line
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: click the changes button Then apply changes
<DaSkreech> systemsettings
<ingwa_> Yes, I found it under Adept
<ingwa_> (the menu entry)
<ingwa_> I think there should be a toolbar button
<zume> DaSkreech, it seems to be working at the moment. I think something about its "manager" component was an issue. So do you know what it means when it asks for a file called "Command For Speaking Texts"?
<DaSkreech> maybe a config file?
<DaSkreech> Not sure :(
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: Functionality first usabilty second :-(
<DaSkreech> I got confused for a good while and I know how the system should work
<DaSkreech> It's very non obvious and non discoverable
<DaSkreech> But it has debtags so I'm ok :)
<ingwa_> Shit, there is an error in the package
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: At least it's slightly faster than compiling
<ingwa_> There is a collision with old koffice
<Pleasures> done that DaSkreech but i see thiss at kde start. No command arguments supplied!
<Pleasures> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<Pleasures> KdeSudo will now exit...
<ingwa_> Yay, I fixed it!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Pleasures> ingwa_ congrats
<DaSkreech> Pleasures: Were you running something as root before you logged out?
<Pleasures> no..
<DaSkreech> Don't know why it would want kdesudo then
<Pleasures> i made firestarter to demand no pwd
<Pleasures> k
<Pleasures> thanks
<Pleasures> btw, its unsafe to have no pwd for wallet..
<ingwa_> Ok, now I have kde 4.1.2 with koffice 2.0b2
<Pleasures> DaSkreech isnt it?
<ingwa_> Presumably I also have the nightly build from amarok, but that's untested so far.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: thanks a 1E+6
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<Pleasures> k
<Pleasures>  thx
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: Thought that you wanted 4.2 ?
<ingwa_> now I just have to create my presentation, but that will go quickly because it will mostly be a demo
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: yes, that's the nightly build, isn't it?
<DaSkreech> ok
<ingwa_> Frankly I don't think I'll have time to build kdeedu, but I'll give it a try anyway
<ingwa_> DaSkreech: so, I just svn up the sources, then neonmake ../kdeedu ?
<rain> hi
<rain> can some help me with vmware?
<rain> i have removed vmware workstation 5.5.3 and now i want to install vmware6.0
<rain> but i cant do it
<rain> IT says : The following VMware kernel modules have been found on your system that were not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this not installed by the VMware Installer.  Please remove them then run this installer again
<rain> vmnet vmmon
<rain> what should i do?
<zume> I downloaded Festivle from http://www.cstr.ed.ac.uk/projects/festival/download.html   but I'm not sure what to do now. It's lots of little files.
<winterelf> hi all, got a little bit of a problam with fetching the packeges airodump and aircrack, have no idea why my apt can't find it, my repo seems ok, i think.... any idea?
<winterelf> i'm using kubuntu 8.04
<favro> !info aircrack
<ubottu> Package aircrack does not exist in hardy
<favro> !find aircrack
<ubottu> Found: aircrack-ng
<winterelf> i don't want to use backtrack, this is the problam
<favro> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~beta1-1 (hardy), package size 923 kB, installed size 1684 kB
<winterelf> i want to use kubuntu, and what is !find aircrack
<favro> the package is aircrack-ng
<favro> not aircrack
<winterelf> ok, i'll try thanks
<favro> np :)
<busfahrer> hmm.. how do I enable syntax highlighting in vim? If I do :syntax on it says "command not available in this version".
<modi> hello good evening
<favro> busfahrer: ubuntus come with vim-tiny afaik
<favro> !info vim
<winterelf> damn, found it, thanks.. i'm so stupid sure it's aircrack-ng! :)
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 790 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<Chickengeorge> hello ubuntu-freaks
<rain> any one know here how to remove vmware workstation modules vmmon and vmnet manually?
<winterelf> another issue comes along :P this one is airodump... even airo is enugh
<winterelf> there is no airodump
<favro> rain: sudo modprobe -r vmmon should remove them
<onur_> how do i disable adept_notifier?
<rain> favro: I tried  sudo modprobe -r vmmon,but vmware installer still said that i have to remove vmmon and vmnet  if i temember right, i used any-any update or something when i installed vmware
<winterelf> found it!
<winterelf> :)
<masterloki_> Hi there, I've trying to configure my dual monitors with nvidia-settings, but each time I save I got segment fault
<masterloki_> I'm already on 8.10
<favro> winterelf: where was it ?
<DaSkreech> ingwa_: I think that's the idea
<ingwa_> Ok, time to go to the hotel
<ingwa_> See you tomorrow, and thanks again.
<winterelf> favro:i didn't need to d/l it, it was already there when i type airodump-ng
<winterelf> in console
<favro> winterelf: hehe :)
<rain> I tried  sudo modprobe -r vmmon,but vmware installer still said that i have to remove vmmon and vmnet  if i temember right, i used any-any update or something when i installed vmware
<favro> rain: are the drivers listed in /etc/modules?
<favro> s/drivers/modules/
<rain> seems no
<favro> k
<rain> there are only fuse
<rain> lp
<favro> that should remove the modules - maybe someone using vmware can shed some light on it
<DaSkreech> !info festival
<rain> written in that text file
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<rain> what i do then? clean ubuntu install?
<favro> rain: have you removed vmware?
<rain> favro: yes
<favro> rain: try asking in #vmware
<rain> favro:i used some kond of modules
<rain> it was somtething like any-any
<favro> rain: I've never used vmware so don't know anything about how it works..or doesn't
<ballzee> what should my /etc/resolv.conf  look like ?
<rain> and uninstall didnt worked so i manually deleted directori called vmware
<favro> ballzee: mine has one line   nameserver 192.168.0.1   the ip of my router
 * Chickengeorge gives a hand full of Knockwurst to the channel here
<ballzee> mine has 4 lines
<ballzee> domain myhome.westell.com , search myhome.westell.com ,nameserver 192.168.1.1,nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ballzee> i think thats why i cant get on the web
<ballzee> or update
<Hadrian> trying to extract into /root but it says i do not have write permission and will not give me the chance to input my password, what should i do?
<favro> sounds wrong
<favro> ballzee: ^^
<favro> Hadrian: what is the command you are trying to use?
<ballzee> i need a normal name server i think
<ballzee> i can get on here but nothing else
<Hadrian> not doing it through the console, i right clicked the package and chose to extract to my location of choice from there
<favro> ballzee: try just   nameserver 192.168.1.1
<DaSkreech> why the redundant name servers ?
<ballzee> i dont know i just upgraded from 8.04
<favro> Hadrian: you'll need to use kdesu
<Hadrian> what is that and how to I find it?
<favro> Hadrian: it is a command to give you admin rights to access the system files - I use alt+F2 and type kdesu konqueror
<Hadrian> I was using Ark before
<DaSkreech> kdesudo ark
<ballzee> will i have to restart for it to take effect ?
<favro> depends on what *it* is
<ballzee>   /etc/resolv.conf
<favro> ballzee: no - in terminal type   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ballzee> thanks
<favro> np :)
<ballzee> the ip thats in there is my router thats not gona work is it
<ballzee> i need a normal nameserver
<favro> ballzee: if you have a router it is your nameserver
<ballzee> well i still cant get on the web
<ballzee> its something in 8.10 cuz 70 min ago i could get on
<DaSkreech> ballzee: can you get on by ip address?
<favro> or try   ping 192.168.1.1
<DaSkreech> I meant on google
<ballzee> can ping ping 192.168.1.1
<Hadrian> thanks guys
<ballzee> caN connect to 72.14.207.99 not to google.com
<DaSkreech> reall smells like DNS then
<ballzee> ok why is that
<DaSkreech> Maybe your nameserver sucks :)
<ballzee> yeah
<DaSkreech> try nameserver 200.10.152.232
<DaSkreech> name server for my country
<favro> what is in /etc/network/interfaces
<DaSkreech> or 65.183.0.76
<scribbles> I cannot seem to find a straightforward guide onn how to setup a vhost locally and log onto irc with it
<ubuntoil> Hi
<DaSkreech> THat's somewhere in Florida I think
<ubuntoil> is it possible to compile emule ??
<DaSkreech> !info emule
<ubottu> Package emule does not exist in hardy
<ubuntoil> I know amule...but i wanna know about emule
<DaSkreech> !info amule
<ubottu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0~svn20080218-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 1678 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<DaSkreech> damn :)
<DaSkreech> If you have the sources then yes
<DaSkreech> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ballzee> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<ubuntoil> DaSkreech: you sure about that ??
<Hadrian> got a second question guys - just plugged psp in and i need to know its drive letter for a console command
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: it's what?
<favro> ballzee: nothing about eth0?
<ballzee> favro: thats whats in /etc/network/interfaces
<ballzee> nope
<Hadrian> like on windows harddrive letter
<Hadrian> when you have each drive a different letter including external
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: You need to learn more about Linux :)
<Hadrian> I'm very new
<ballzee> when i restarted the network the first time i got this Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: it's probably under /media
<Hadrian> could it be sdb1?
<DaSkreech> Sounds a lot like it
<favro> ballzee: you'll need an entry for eth0 - it is the wired connection
<Hadrian> thats really new to me, lot more complex
<DaSkreech> It's actually a lot simpler
<ballzee> what do i put ?
<favro> ballzee: what does   ifconfig   return?
<ballzee> a lot
<favro> !paste | ballzee
<ubottu> ballzee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: We are here to help so ask away :)
<Hadrian> damn it, trying to downgrade the psp but its always windows instructions mspformat exe sdb1 did not work
<Hadrian> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: you have a windows Executable ?
<scribbles> is it generally safe to upgrade to 8.10 now?
<ubuntoil> well, obviously you can compile...not sure works so well....
<ballzee> i cant open the page
<DaSkreech> scribbles: is it ever? :)
<Hadrian> yes
<scribbles> is it going to be a big deal if I don't wait until its official?
<favro> scribbles: the good folk in #ubuntu+1 will know
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> at this point near everythign is locked down
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: You are going to need Wine
<DaSkreech> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Hadrian> i have it
<ballzee> show me what one looks like and ill see if i can figure it out
<DaSkreech> ah then you need to run wine /path/to/executable
<favro> ballzee: I use a static ip address but will paste it
<ballzee> thanks
<favro> ballzee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62213/
<ballzee> i cant open web pages
<ballzee> can you paste it to me in a msg
<favro> sure
<ballzee> thanks
<Hadrian> did that and it asked for the drive letter at the end so i added sdb1 at the end but to no effect got the same message asking for the drive letter
<heather> has anyone in here tried to load ubuntu on a mac g-3?
<DaSkreech> Hadrian: ah it's hardcoded to look for a : ending
<ubuntoil> heather: got it on a macbook pro..
<heather> i dont have any of the mac cd's
<DaSkreech> heather: Download one
<heather> got it for free no hard drive
<DaSkreech> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports
<heather> i have looked for he mac os's no luck
<DaSkreech> I meant the kubuntu :)
<ubuntoil> heather: what do you mean ??
<heather> well i tried a few ubuntu cd's
<heather> none of them will load
<heather> or run
<DaSkreech> heather: did you get the PPC one?
<maxagaz> is it possible to get the zoom option in kde 4 ?
<heather> prolly not
<DaSkreech> heather: Follow the link i gave you
<heather> ill burn a copy of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> They only have ubuntu Cds
<DaSkreech> ah well
<heather> well i will try a new one
<heather> i guess i wasnt holding the "S" key down when it started
<DaSkreech> ahhh
<heather> the case is cool
<heather> if nothing else ill just throw a old mother board in it
<heather> lol
<DaSkreech> :-)
<heather> well i seen were you can make it a dual boot
<heather> but i dont want the mac operating sys anyway
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I guess that makes it easier
<heather> ya that is what i have read
<heather> love ubuntu though
<heather> once i got past the avahi
<favro> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<DaSkreech> heather: #ubuntu-powerpc
<heather> yep i got it
<heather> :)
<heather> know im woundering if it wasnt just from me not holding the key
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<heather> on this pc i went from 6.06 to 8.4
<heather> couldnt get the 8.4 to load from the cd
<heather> skreech were ya from anyway?
<heather> iowa here
<DaSkreech> the interwebs!!
<maxagaz> is it possible to get compiz fusion on kde so that i can make a zoom on my desktop ?
<favro> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: It's built in KDE4 :)
<vonkleist> ummm
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: where ?
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: how to use this function ?
<vonkleist> I think something has to tell ubottu that the Desktop Effects on KDE4 are NOT from compiz
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: are you runing KDE4 ?
<DaSkreech> vonkleist: go ahead
<vonkleist> DaSkreech, how?
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: yes I do
<favro> hehe
<Darthfrog> The desktop effects in KDE 4 are from kwin, aren't they?  Not compiz?
<heather> lol its the "C" key pay to read i guess
<SSJ_GZ> Darthfrog: Yes.
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: alt+F3 -> cnfigure WIndow Behaviour -> Desktop effects
<DaSkreech> heather: #ubuntu-powerpc can help :)
<DaSkreech> vonkleist: in pm tell it compiz is <what you want it to say>
<heather> lol yea i was reading it
<vonkleist> DaSkreech, good! I'm going to.
<DaSkreech> heather: That's an IRC chan not a web page :)
<heather> yep it is
<heather> that is why i came here
<heather> all the smart people go into irc
<DaSkreech> ;-)
 * Chickengeorge is smart
 * Darthfrog thinks Chickengeorge is a Pakled. :-)
<Chickengeorge> whassa Pakled?  (i am from german) ;)
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: thanks! :)
<heather> ok here is another ?
<DaSkreech> !info festival | zume
<heather> anyone played with the wrt54gs router
<ubottu> zume: festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.96~beta-7ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 895 kB, installed size 2656 kB
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: by the way, is there an easy way to copy-paste your nick when answering to you using Konversation ?
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: ok
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: i was used to double click on the nick to copy, and middle click to paste on xchat
<DaSkreech> that works in any X program
<zume> DaSkreech: <3
<yani> hi all i am new at kubunto and have some question can some one help me
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ign0ramus> hey all.  need help mounting an NTFS external HDD...
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maxagaz> is it possible to configure the size of chinese font ?
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: what have you tried so far?
<maxagaz> I mean, configuring size and font of chinese characters
<DaSkreech> as in just that font subset apart from the rest of the font's characters?
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: ' sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 -o force '
<DaSkreech> not that I know of
<zume> DaSkreech: I opened Add/Remove in Ubuntu/Gnome, and typed Festival. Nothing showed up. I have "All applications" selected in the drop down box.
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: Where do you want it?
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: no preference
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: do i have to create a mountpoint first?
<DaSkreech> zume: It's not that popular a package
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: Yes
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: what's the command (/mnt please)
<MellowDude> hi all sup
<MellowDude> i need a little help
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: what do you want the mount point to be called
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: With?
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: 'mount' (I'm boring - and killing this install of Intrepid anyway...)
<MellowDude> i have a compaq evo 512 ram 40 gig hd i try to update to the 8.10 and it will not go pass the boot logo thing
<DaSkreech> sudo mkdir /mnt/mount && sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mount
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: trying now.  thx
<DaSkreech> zume: use the synaptic manager
<zume> DaSkreech: I assume then it's not possible to install Festivle via Add/Remove. I recall someone mentioning adding "repositories" via System>Admin>SoftwareSources.
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Any errors?
<zume> DaSkreech: Ah, Synaptic. Good idea :D
<MellowDude> it shows the hard imag and th tools the little round thing is blury thats far as it gets
<DaSkreech> zume: Add/remove is a way to simply get popular packages
<DaSkreech> festival isn't popular so it gets screened out
<DaSkreech> Synaptic is inclusive
<MellowDude> does it with the live cd also
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: that worked - thanks!
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Ah it gets to KDE
<MellowDude> yeah
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: You were just missing where it mounts to
<zume> DaSkreech: You're the man. :D Or...yeah. :)
<MellowDude> to the start up part
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: i'm always missing something ;)
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: are you on the machine now?
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: btw, there's no way to downgrade back to Hardy is there?
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: Learn your man pages
<MellowDude> no im at my friend hows
<MellowDude> i try to boot in safe graphic on the live cd and it does the same thing
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: do you know what video card you have ?
<MellowDude> its chip set
<werenerd> hey guys, I am having a brainfart setting up my static IP address in knetworkmanager. I tried setting up the manual connection with identical info as the DHCP info but that didn't work. Any tips?
<MellowDude> its a Intel I845G/gl
<heather> oops
<MellowDude> chip set
<DaSkreech> ign0ramus: No easy way and certinaly not one that works nicely other than wiping / and ~/.kde
<DaSkreech> Ack
<DaSkreech> need  to run out on the road
<DaSkreech> anyone need something right now? :)
<ign0ramus> DaSkreech: i'm good, now that i can back up.  take it easy
<MellowDude> i add the boot string xdriver=i810 still doesnt work like that
<DaSkreech> werenerd: knetworkmanager is a little funky with static IPS it's in the release notes
<heather> mellow have you tried 6.06.1?
<MellowDude> its runs 8.04 with no truble why would i run that low version for
<MellowDude> even the 3D desktop works great in 8.04 on it
<werenerd> DaSkreech: I saw that, but for somereason, Konq and Kontact wouldn't work unless I had it installed and running.
<heather> i thought you was having proublems loading it
<MellowDude> yeah in 8.10
<maxagaz> is it possible to open facebook chat with kopete ?
<heather> this is how i did it
<heather> loaded 6 then upgraded to 8
<heather> threw the synaptic
<MellowDude> i try the 8.10 live cd i downloaded on my laptop and it dont does the same in it and it has 2 gig ram 120 gig hd and 1.90 duo cpu
<MellowDude> and it has a nvidia chip set
<heather> it wouldnt load the 8.4
<MellowDude> it wouldnt load the 8.10 heather plz read
<heather> have you tried a older version
<favro> MellowDude: did you do the cd check?
<MellowDude> yes and it check fine
<heather> in my case i had to load the old one then upgrade
<heather> no matter what was done it would stop at the splash screen
<MellowDude> i upgraded it once from 8.04 still does the same
<MellowDude> so it not that
<werenerd> MellowDude: that sure sounds like a bad disk. I would re-download, but this time get the alrenate install and not the live CD
<MellowDude> i have try that to werenrd
<werenerd> MellowDude: the alternate install has lower requirements so you can intall it faster and on older machines. I installed 8.04 on my p3 500 laptop
<MellowDude> i like the KDE 4.1 but its hard to do with kubuntu
<werenerd> MellowDude: i want to like KDE4x, but it has been nothing but headaches
<MellowDude> werenerd the 8.04 will work great on it
<MellowDude> but i want 8.10
<MellowDude> if i cant get that to work i might try sabayon
<ralpho> it took a year before everyone was ok with kde 3
<MellowDude> or something
<anderson> oi pessoal
<anderson> tudo bem
<MellowDude> sabayon has had 4.1 out for a while
<heather> wooot got my mac os :) time to burn a iso
<MellowDude> but i like kubuntu better
<zume> If anyone can help... I went into Synaptic and searched for the TextToSpeech program Festival. It says its already installed. So I opened Kmouth in terminal, I get the error: "Do not delete object, 'unnamed', during its event handler!"... I'm confused lol.
<MellowDude> uninstall it and reinstall it zume
<zume> MellowDude: I'll give that a shot
<MellowDude> ok
<MellowDude> sounds like bad installed tome
<MellowDude> so heather downgrade to the 6.o6.1 then upggrade to 8.10
<heather> that is what i did
<heather> worked for me
<MellowDude> thats wired wonder why
<heather> the 8.10 worked fine on the oter pc
<heather> other
<MellowDude> it comes out next week i might wait until the final comes out see what they
<heather> i think it was the on board graffixs on this one
<MellowDude> oic
<heather> tha is prolly the best plan
<heather> i cant wait to see what this g-3 will do
<heather> anyone else have proublems with their wireless?
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<heather> it took me a week to figure out what was going on with avahi
<heather> now i have not had one issue with ubuntu
#kubuntu 2008-10-25
<heather> has anyone tried blackice?
<MellowDude> heather im talking about kubuntu 8.10 nt ubuntu 8.1
<MellowDude> 8.10*
<heather> i was talking about 8.4
<heather> lol
<heather> either way that is how i fixed mine and got it to load
<MellowDude> i have no problems with 8.04 never did
<heather> i could never get it to load on this pc
<heather> its old
<MellowDude> how old is it
<maxagaz> how to configure facebook in kopete ?
<heather> amd duron
<MellowDude> dont konw dont use facebook
<heather> ok time to see if the mac will boot with this image
<MellowDude> what image healther
<heather> inrepid - desktop powerpc
<heather> could get it to run off any ubuntu iso's
<MellowDude> i thought about trying to out mac os on my pc
<heather> you can find a old mac 3 cheap
<heather> and i just want it to play movies
<MellowDude> o i just like doing things to see can i heather
<heather> ya me too
<heather> ok be back in 10
<MellowDude> i seen it done on youtube a guy put the mac os on a pc ever scen i seen that i thought about trying it
<MellowDude> ok hb
<heather> going to load the mac up
<MellowDude> ok
<coreymon77> MellowDude: not worth it
<MellowDude> i know its not but i just liek to try it once to see if i can do it
 * coreymon77 just has a real mac
<MellowDude> is the mac os 10 any good at all
<coreymon77> MellowDude: yes
<MellowDude> well thats theone i would try to put on it then
<MellowDude> if i try it i dont know if i will or not
<coreymon77> its still not worth it
<coreymon77> hackintosh boxes are quite buggy
<MellowDude> oic
<powertool08> coreymon77: are hackintoshes better on old hardware or new?
<coreymon77> powertool08: neither
<powertool08> coreymon77: so the same bugginess on both?
<coreymon77> hackintoshes=buggy
<grendal_prime> shortcut key to show desktop?
<grendal_prime> grrrrrrrrrrr
<coreymon77> this is offtopic though
<powertool08> grendal_prime: ctrl+alt+D
<DaSkreech> powertool08: As I recall grendal_prime wants a mouse button for that
<powertool08> DaSkreech: oh ya. That was hours ago, I forgot
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: Not that I know of
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Back
<DaSkreech> Ok so 8.10 freezes on bootup
<DaSkreech> what's the current status of the machine?
<DaSkreech> vonkleist: Did you tell ubottu about the new compiz?
<vonkleist> DaSkreech, it happens I'm not sure what Desktop effects uses KDE 3.5 (on kubuntu 8.04, i.e.) :P
<DaSkreech> compiz
<MellowDude> well
<MellowDude> im not at my house
<MellowDude> im at a female friends house
<vonkleist> DaSkreech, ha... it's good I didn't tell that to ubottu
<MellowDude> but like i said it will not go pass boot
<pasnox> hi guyz, i just upgraded to kubuntu intrepid
<powertool08> grendal_prime: it requires compiz but a possible solution http://tennessee.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=762492
<MellowDude> i shows the little box and stuff
<pasnox> all is woking fine execpt i can't install nvidia drivers, the dkms build fails
<pasnox> is there a workaround  ?
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: I'd drop to console and run a install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> Might force a X upgrade
<werenerd> Lord Jebus thank you!
<DaSkreech> pasnox: #ubuntu+1
<pasnox> DaSkreech: thanks
<MellowDude> so that would work
<SatanClaus> heyho, I'm having problems with the look of some java apps: it seems as if the text in these apps is misplaced, any hints?
<werenerd> Just in case anyone wants to have a static address, screw knetworkmanager, just open up /etc/network/interfaces and do it by hand
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Do you know how to go to a virutal Terminal ?
<SatanClaus> looks like this: http://rs22gc2.rapidshare.com/files/157255704/1187734/Misplacement1.png
<MellowDude> but it does the same thing with the live cd
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Yeah  I know
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: I'm saying it's the same packages I'd update the packages to see if there was a fix
<MellowDude> and yes i know how do the recover and drop down to it
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: No need for a recover You can Press alt+Ctrl+F1 to get a command line only terminal and alt+ctrl+F7 to get back to the GUI
<powertool08> SatanClaus: you can use imagebin.org and it will load in browser without the need to download
<maxagaz> how to drop down all the open windows of the desktop ?
<DaSkreech> grendal_prime: Thats your cue
<SatanClaus> powertool08: oh nice, thx
<MellowDude> to much work i wait until next week see if they fix it if not i just go with sabayon
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Ok?? It's just doing a normal update
<powertool08> DaSkreech: I don't think grendal_prime is around right now...
<DaSkreech> ah
<SatanClaus> ok, so it looks like this: http://imagebin.org/29421
<powertool08> maxagaz: ctrl+alt+D
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: alt+ctrl+d
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: it doesn't work
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: i'M USING KDE4 ON INTREPID
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: sorry for upper case
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: Did you install compiz?
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: yes, but for gnome
<MellowDude> so the KDE 4 has a few problems still
<DaSkreech> I think alt+ctrl+D should work there as well
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: For some definition of problems
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: That's an X issue I would think
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: i installed ubuntu 8.04, and just migrated to kubuntu 8.10 from it
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: kwin starts and loads the composite driver and X freezes
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: What happens if you start the Cd on safe graphics?
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: ok cool
<MellowDude> well in safe mode it goes pass the bootlog thing but black screen then stright back to the bootlogo
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<werenerd> now this is weird. firefox and Konversation are still connected, anything else
<MellowDude> its a either a graphic problem or for some reason the desktop isnt intalling right
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: If it's the second one the update will fix it if it's the first an update might but it's too easy to not try it
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: I tried kde many times because i was upset of some features of gnome, but each time I was disappointed by kde, but i'm really impressed by kde4
<MellowDude> first i try to update stright from 8.04 to 8.10 it happen so i downloaded the live cd still happen then i downloaded the altenitvie cd and still
<MellowDude> so i dont know
<DaSkreech> Well let us know where you aren't impressed so it can be noted to fix it :)
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: I'm discovering it though...
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: I'd probably disable kwin to see if it's that. I would highly suspect that
<maxagaz> isn't there a button to drop all windows down ?
<DaSkreech> Desktopeefects are turned on by default in 8.10
<maxagaz> like in gnome ?
<DaSkreech> maxagaz: Yes I forget if it's on there by default
<DaSkreech> I rearranged mine. I would certainly have taken it off as I always do
<tony__> hello
<maxagaz> DaSkreech: i guess it's not 'cause i can't see it
<DaSkreech> It's in the applets menu
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<maxagaz> what's the applet menu ?
<tony__> je cherche un plugin wmp pour firefox...quelqun peut m'aider?
<maxagaz> !applet menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applet menu
<maxagaz> me neither
<tony__> je cherche un plugin wmp pour firefox...quelqun peut m'aider?
<DaSkreech> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<DaSkreech> no wait
<DaSkreech> tony__: what language is that?
<tony__> je cherche un plugin wmp pour firefox...quelqun peut m'aider?
<DaSkreech> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<DaSkreech> grr
<DaSkreech> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MellowDude> maxagaz when did u up grade to 8.10
<|0sts0u|> That language was indeed french.
<maxagaz> MellowDude: a few hours ago
<DaSkreech> tony__: #kubuntu-fr
<DaSkreech> Though it's a firefox question
<MellowDude> so the realesae one they brought out today is good then
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Doubtful :-) The same thing happened to me on a machine
<DaSkreech> I had to mess with the drivers first
<DaSkreech> The easier thing to do would be turn off effects in kwin
<DaSkreech> Not saying that's your issue
<MellowDude> oic
<DaSkreech>  just seems likely
<DaSkreech> The fact it starts up all the way to KDe and partially loads then freezes sounds like an X freeze a
<DaSkreech> And something must be loading up pretty far after X has loaded to freeze it
<DaSkreech> My culprit of Choice is 3D effects
<maxagaz> how to get rid of gnome and all its applications properly after migrating to kde ?
<favro> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<maxagaz> thanks!!
<maxagaz> how can i size up the DPI of font in kde ?
<DaSkreech> hi Roger_Klotz
<Roger_Klotz> hey skreech
<maxagaz> I have a good screen resolution but my screen is big, i need to enlarge all fonts
<DaSkreech> systemsettings I would think
<Roger_Klotz> i have a program to install, its built for linux and everything, but the download was a tarball with more tarballs inside it. It didnt come with an ./install or make or config. do i just extract all tarballs or what?
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: It's a virus run!!!
<DaSkreech> What program?
<Roger_Klotz> xsi
<Roger_Klotz> 3d animation
<djdarkman> hello, can I connect two laptops using the wireless cards_
<DaSkreech> :-/
<DaSkreech> !find xsi
<ubottu> Found: xsidplay
<DaSkreech> !info xsidisplay
<DaSkreech> !info xsidplay
<ubottu> Package xsidisplay does not exist in hardy
<ubottu> xsidplay (source: xsidplay): Music player for tunes from C64. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.5.2-2 (hardy), package size 208 kB, installed size 636 kB
<DaSkreech> Ha ha that rocks :)
<Roger_Klotz> nope XSi isnt music player: softimage.com
<Roger_Klotz> i got it from there, its the 30 day trial and they didnt give me any install instructions
<djdarkman> can I host a wireless network with a simple wireless card"?
<Roger_Klotz> YAY http://softimage.wiki.avid.com/index.php/Install_XSI_on_Linux_from_the_command-line_without_any_GUI
<DaSkreech> :-)
<|0sts0u|> Roger_Klotz Online docs are here http://softimage.wiki.avid.com/index.php/Category:Documentation
<MellowDude> DaSkreech how i turn off the desktop effect and the boot
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: edit the ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc file
<MellowDude> edit it like sudo kate the tha tright
<MellowDude> on the live cd is there a doot sting i can put it to turn it oof on it
<MellowDude> boot*
<MellowDude> well boot code
<DaSkreech> Well kate wouldn't work since there would be no GUI :)
<DaSkreech> sudo nano
<MellowDude> ok
<maximilian-schro> hi. i have got a problem during installation of kubuntu 8.10. may i ask here or which is the correct channel?
<Roger_Klotz> hmmm im getting "bash: setup: command not found"
<rogan> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: is there a setup in the directory ?
<Roger_Klotz> nope thats whats so weird. im gonna extract all those tarballs
<DaSkreech> maximilian-schro: Certainly
<DaSkreech> though #ubuntu+1 would be better
<maximilian-schro> I tried to install out of thje live cd. during installation process the window turns completly black. and nothinghappens
<maximilian-schro> heard of this before?
<DaSkreech> nVidia?
<Roger_Klotz> must be a graphics issue. whats your card
<MellowDude> i think i might have found something that might help me
<maximilian-schro> ato radeon 700xl
<Roger_Klotz> hmm
<maximilian-schro> but only the window of the installation turns black
<maximilian-schro> the rest works fine
<MellowDude> xforcevesa  i could us that right force it to start up
<Roger_Klotz> so your rebooting then picking live cd then install? try rebooting and picking install from the boot menu
<Roger_Klotz> dont load the live cd, go straight to installing.
<maximilian-schro> i tried to. noting happens.
<maximilian-schro> is there any special option i might use for booting?
<MellowDude> would that work Da
<MellowDude> adding xforcevesa  to the boot code
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Should make a difference. Can't hurt to try :)
<MellowDude> im going to try it
<MellowDude> from live cd here at my ladies house and see if it boot up if so its a chipset error right
<MellowDude> well a graphice error
<maxagaz> when setting the zoom parameters, i can activate it by Super+mouseMiddleButton...
<maxagaz> is there a way to do that ?
<favro> maxagaz: is that in compiz?
<maxagaz> favro: i don't know, probably, it's in kde4
<favro> try in #kubuntu-kde4 maybe?
<MellowDude> Da can i add two boot codes
<gkffjcs> is there a way to configure to chroot any user logged on, so that the user doesn't have access to the rest of the file system?
<MellowDude> i want to usa vga=792 and the xforcevesa
<favro> MellowDude: you can use many if you want
<MellowDude> but them two combine will they both work is what im asking
<favro> I don't know - one way to find out...
<MellowDude> i try it in a min
<MellowDude> but if that works and it boots what do i have do to fix the install to work right
<favro> just add the commands to the end of the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MellowDude> like edit like this sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MellowDude> then add it right
<favro> yep
<favro> to the end of the kernel line
<MellowDude> im takeing notes makeing sure i get every thing right
<MellowDude> ok
<favro> and there is a line near the top of that file for default options - add the boot parameters there as well
<MellowDude> ok ty
<MellowDude> any other things i should try
<Roger_Klotz> how do i manage partitions in kubuntu
<granados> hola!!!!!
<Roger_Klotz> howdy
<MellowDude> hi
<granados> me alegro de verles
<MellowDude> Roger install qtparted to manage partitions in kubuntu
<Roger_Klotz> mellowdude,
<MellowDude> what
<Roger_Klotz> nvm i was gonna ask for an apt-get but i found it
<MellowDude> ok
<Roger_Klotz> sorry
<MellowDude> its ok
<MellowDude> just glade i can help someone
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: How'd the boot up go?
<girao> installed ubuntu 8.04 what to do first
<MellowDude> u have it installed
<MellowDude> u have cableintern
<MellowDude> if u do i say tweak the settings get it where it be fast turn off ipv6 and any other thing u dont need
<girao> yes i installed on hd
<MellowDude> kewl
<Ceasar> need assist whit wifi
<MellowDude> i google ubuntu internet connection tewaks
<MellowDude> then do them
<MellowDude> then do the tweaks for performance
<MellowDude> and stuff
<MellowDude> ceasar whaat wrong
<ThaJammu> not working and im a noob
<MellowDude> what wifi card u have
<ThaJammu> atheros i thnik
<ThaJammu> think
<ThaJammu> atheros
<Roger_Klotz> lol
<MellowDude> give me a sec i findout ok
<Roger_Klotz> jammu i just did that
<Roger_Klotz> install ndiswrapper
<coreymon77> lol ndis
<coreymon77> my atheros chip card worked ootb
<ThaJammu> hi corey
<Roger_Klotz> coreymon77: it works for me...
<MellowDude> Applications–>Accessories–>Terminal and copy the following command
<MellowDude> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MellowDude> wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<coreymon77> MellowDude: wait a sec
<MellowDude> tar xfz madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007.tar.gz
<MellowDude> what
<coreymon77> MellowDude: first we gotta verify what card he has
<MellowDude> atheros
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coreymon77> MellowDude: he says he thinks
<Roger_Klotz> for the most part madwifi can handle any atheros card
<MellowDude> that what he said
<coreymon77> MellowDude: it doesnt hurt to make sure there is not an easier way
<ThaJammu> corey helpped me whit this a while back
<MellowDude> ok
<coreymon77> ThaJammu: type lspci in a terminal and pastebin it
<ThaJammu> what is pastebin?
<coreymon77> !pastebin | ThaJammu
<ubottu> ThaJammu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ThaJammu> ok
<ThaJammu>  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<MellowDude> see i was telling him right then
<coreymon77> MellowDude: continue then
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Checking saves lots of time and frustration
<coreymon77> MellowDude: it never hurts to double check
<ThaJammu> true
<MellowDude> to shorten it go here it tell u how
<MellowDude> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800686
 * DaSkreech lines up for 201
<Roger_Klotz> MEASURE TWICE CUT ONCE
<DaSkreech> thismamacooks200: Update your nick :)
<MellowDude> tell me if that works Thajammu
<ThaJammu> ok MellowDude
<coreymon77> man it pays to do a little research
<MellowDude> yep
<thismamacooks200> nick I don't know. I can switch to guest but not login guest or su guest. have Intrepid
<coreymon77> last time i had to get a new wifi card for my linux box, i did research beforehand to make sure it was an easily working card
<coreymon77> my atheros chip card works ootb
<coreymon77> MellowDude: thats what i mean by it pays to do reasearch
<andy_> Hi - Distribution Upgrade from Feisty->Gutsy just hung .. it's at 66% what should I do :o
<coreymon77> andy_: leave it
<andy_> .. it's remained motionless at 66% for about ten minutes now.
<Roger_Klotz> keep it there andy
<coreymon77> andy_: leave it
<andy_> it gave me error messages saying it couuld not install the linux kernel
<Roger_Klotz> most installers hang....
<andy_> and kernel modules
<andy_> then hung
<Roger_Klotz> oh well then thats different :D
<coreymon77> oh, thats a problem
<Roger_Klotz> why not upgrade to hardy heron?
<andy_> :) .. so my question is.. what should I do
<andy_> I just want a stable release
<andy_> and a stable machine
<ThaJammu> Mellow does that link stuf work whit 64bit?
<Roger_Klotz> from what ive seen hardy heron is very stable
<DaSkreech> andy_: chroot I would guess
<andy_> Isn't Gutsy the most stable at the moment?
<coreymon77> ThaJammu: look further down
<MellowDude> yep
<coreymon77> ThaJammu: there is a link for 64 bit
<Roger_Klotz> probably true andy
<coreymon77> andy_: nope
<coreymon77> andy_: hardy
<andy_> I thought hardy was like experimental?
<Roger_Klotz> but linux stability vs vista stability
<ThaJammu> just checking
<coreymon77> andy_: no, thats intrepid
<Roger_Klotz> ibex is a stable release already compared to vista
<killermach> I"m not using my wlan0 interface .. PCI wireless N card, but something keeps starting it and it connects to my neighbor network and corrupts my /etc/resolv.conf
<coreymon77> Roger_Klotz: anything is
<eamon> how do i share my files onmy ubuntu machine with my windows machines
<Roger_Klotz> blacklist it killer mach
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: You run vista?
<killermach> I have Kubuntu 8.04.1
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MellowDude> killermach disable the card
<Roger_Klotz> i have it on this machine. im in the process of converting to linux though :D
<coreymon77> ThaJammu: right under what to do for 32 bit is a link for a 64 bit thread
<Roger_Klotz> my desktop is on linux now
<ThaJammu> cool
<coreymon77> Roger_Klotz: intrepid is currently still in development though
<coreymon77> Roger_Klotz: hardy is stable
<U236Willy> where should I join to get more info on kubuntu 8.10rc (w/kde4) and nvidia driver issues
<andy_> erm, so guys what should I do with this hung distribution upgrade ?
<Roger_Klotz> i know corey :D
<Roger_Klotz> im on hardy just to be safe
<MellowDude> but thajammu do the top part its for all version then do the one for 64
<killermach> MellowDude: I goto Network Settings and choose disable. restart reset my resolv.conf and internet works fine, then later I find I cannot resolve DNS.. check my resolv.conf only to find wrong ISP info and also my wlan0 is up
<killermach> MellowDude: how to make it stay disabled
<Roger_Klotz> killermach use bios
<killermach> MellowDude: I want to eventually use the wlan0 as my access point for my laptop to connect wireless to my workstation
<killermach> Roger_Klotz: I could take the card out of the machine.. but then I could not use it at all
<MellowDude> ok just go in there and disable the other one
<andy_> Please :o ... What should one do with a Hung distribution upgrade? Any advice much appreciated!
<Roger_Klotz> use bios. select wireless card. disable. when you decide you want it just turn it back on.
<killermach> Roger_Klotz: it's a PCI card, bios does not have option for this
<MellowDude> or u cant edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add the card u dont want to it
<killermach> Roger_Klotz: also I'd like to setup the wlan0 to provide wireless access for my laptop to connect to my network via kubuntu, wireless card is PCI in a PC machine not laptop
<DaSkreech> andy_:  is this the live CD ?
<andy_> I don't know
<killermach> more importantly.. why is my network adjusting itself?
<andy_> I used Adept's Distribution Upgrade thing
<andy_> by clicking on 'Version Upgrade'
<MellowDude> killermach do this
<Roger_Klotz> hmm shouldve used apt-get i think
<killermach> I'm trying to locate the process that makes changes without my confirmation
<andy_> so what steps shuld I take?
<MellowDude> sudo modprobe -r modulename in teminl
<andy_> shall I kill the Distribution Upgrade thing, and run apt-get ?
<killermach> MellowDude: I like to set everthing static.. autoscripts are for boot time, if I'm not booting.. I don't need some script hosing purposefully set configs
<MellowDude> then find out the cards name then edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist (cardname here)
<MellowDude> then save restart and it will not connect agin
<killermach> MellowDude: hmm.. but I would like the card on.. but not on my neighbor network
<MellowDude> oic
<killermach> let me try that .. I'll just set it static for my network
<MellowDude> well i dont know then
<MellowDude> set the dns and stuff to ur isp then
<killermach> I have cellular wireless ppp0 for main connections
<MellowDude> well go in and set the card to it
<killermach> and I would like to use the wlan0 to be an access point for my laptop to gateway via my workstation to the internet
<killermach> MellowDude: trying that now
<DaSkreech> andy_: Oh
<MellowDude> ok
<DaSkreech> andy_: Umm
<DaSkreech> you have a terminal open ?
<andy_> yes
<DaSkreech> do up still have an update_manager ?
<andy_> ? well my 'Distribution Upgrade' applet is still open
<andy_> (and hung at 66%)
<killermach> MellowDude: I get error "Gateway is invalid"
<andy_> It seems strange to include the possibility for a Version Upgrade in Kubuntu, when it can hang...
<andy_> Slightly dissapointing.
<killermach> MellowDude: IP: 192.168.2.253, netmask 255.255.255.0, broadcast 192.168.2.255, gateway 192.168.2.1
<killermach> these are correct
<killermach> but network settings complains.
<andy_> DaSkreech: ...?
<DaSkreech> andy_: I know I want to know if it's replaced the one on the disk yet
<MellowDude> it will not let u apply the settings to it
<LjL> andy_, if it were me, i'd kill everything and apt-get dist-upgrade, see what gets stuck, and use a hammer
<andy_> hmm
<MellowDude> lol
<DaSkreech> andy_: There are over 27000 programs in Kubuntu It's impossible to manage them all
<andy_> sure
<MellowDude> dont use a hammer
<andy_> I just want to know what it's best to do
<andy_> I'm a Cambridge student and it's 2:21AM here
<DaSkreech> LjL: no use update_manager -d
<andy_> I would quite like to get this sorted ASAP
<andy_> so I can go to bed :)
<DaSkreech> andy_: run kdesudo update_manager -d
<andy_> ok I'll kill this applet first
<andy_> ?
<andy_> The hung one
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> check if you can run that one first
<U236Willy> probably will tell him the db is locked
<andy_> update_manager: command not found
<LjL> DaSkreech: err, i think that's what crashed on him in the first place...?
<andy_> nah, it's something adept has LjL
<andy_> ?
<andy_> What you get when you click on 'Version Upgrade' ?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<killermach> MellowDude: hmm.. so you think a hammer is not the answer, well that saves me a trip down to the basement ;)
<andy_> so should I kill 'Distribution UPgrade' and run apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<MellowDude> lol
<Roger_Klotz> apt-get full release i thought
<jay> I had a question at a job interview and would like to know if i got it right, is the correct sequence power on PC > POST > Boot > OS?
<Roger_Klotz> if your kernel is broken wouldnt you need a full?
<andy_> I don't know
<LjL> jay: sure
<andy_> I'm not an expert by any means
<LjL> it's also not a Kubuntu question, but sure
<Roger_Klotz> i think youd want apt-get full release. wait for skreech or someone else
<DaSkreech> andy_: ok you are updating to ibex ?
<powertool08> sounds like an A+ question
<andy_> I kina just want some advice as to what to type to fix my kubuntu installation right now
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: He's good as long as he doesn't reboot
<jay> yeah its for a tech support job for dell
<andy_> I don't know what ibex is
<andy_> Gutsy Gibbon is what I wanted
<DaSkreech> 8.10 ?
<DaSkreech> ooooh
<andy_> 7.06 --> 7.10
<aurachron> Hi everyone... I just installed 8.10... wondering if anyone had a good source of information regarding setting up a LAMP/mail/file server
<andy_> since I gather that in stable
<powertool08> Is there any way to update the kernel without a full reboot?
<powertool08> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Roger_Klotz> hardy heron is most stable people have said this before
<jay> i run hardy heron its great
<DaSkreech> andy_: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<LjL> powertool08: no
<andy_> DaSkreech: shall I kill this applet first?
<aurachron> thanks powertool... will check that out. been googling around for a decent, up-to-date guide
<Roger_Klotz> im on heron too its pimptastic
<powertool08> LjL: i didn't think so but one can always hope..
<killermach> MellowDude: I just set it in the /etc/network/interfaces
<MellowDude> ok
<MellowDude> did it work
<jay> for some reason i keep coming back to konversation for irc chat, xchat seems to be harder to work with
<killermach> MellowDude: it shows up.. and does not corrupt my network
<jay> or too cluttered and hard to see whos talking to who
<MellowDude> okgood
<killermach> MellowDude: now to config dhcp to answer on it
<killermach> MellowDude: I've had a few people complain the network manager is broke
<andy_> Errors were encountered while processing:linux-image-2.6.22-15-386 inux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-15-386 linux-image-386 inux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-15-386 inux-restricted-modules-386 linux-386 nvidia-glx
<MellowDude> o ok hang on
<andy_> DaSkreech: those errors prevent it from installing
<jay> LjL; its not an A+ question? kind of off topic but do you know any good links to take a free *curennt* practice exam?
<inaety> Hello, I am trying to install OOo3 on my kubuntu 7.04.  it installs just fine and i completely removed version two, but when i run it says "
<inaety> [Java framework]sunjavaplugin.so could not load Java runtime library:
<inaety> file:///usr/lib/../lib/gcj-4.1/libjvm.so.
<LjL> more than kind of
<DaSkreech> andy_: Right. Bloody hell :-)
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<inaety> I'll put that in a pastebin
<jay> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> andy_: apt-get -f install
<LjL> andy_: is there a specific reason why you have the -386 kernel installed?
<aurachron> Another quick question (hopefully) -- After installing 8.10, i enabled desktop effects. now when i log in it flashes a white screen, and a dark screen. are there any ways via command line to undo desktop effects? thanks!
<DaSkreech> you'll have to kill the upgrade for that
<LjL> !8.10 | aurachron
<ubottu> aurachron: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Roger_Klotz> can i install to /home?
<DaSkreech> aurachron: nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: from where?
<MellowDude> killer u there
<Roger_Klotz> like could i install a program to /home
<matthew_> yo whats up all
<killermach> MellowDude: yep
<MellowDude> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/network.html go here read
<andy_> DaSkreech: have you got my pvt messages? I can't remember if I need to register for that to work
<Roger_Klotz> i guess it would be from /home/ as well because thats where the installer lives
<andy_> LjL:  no
<matthew_> doesn any one know how to hack
<aurachron> alrighty, looking at kwinrc.
<Roger_Klotz> D:
<MellowDude> and killermatch here a nother site to that might help http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch08_:_Configuring_the_DHCP_Server
<LjL> andy_: then i'd suggest trying to remove the entire -386 thing (after making sure you do have -generic installed, check it all with "dpkg -l | grep whatever") first
<andy_> Before I ran the dist upgrade I removed the contents of /boot/
<andy_> because it was complaining about space there
<andy_> I copied the files accross
<andy_> perhaps this is the root of the problem?
<LjL> doesn't sound entirely like a good idea...
<killermach> MellowDude: good info.. thanks
<MellowDude> ur welcome
<andy_> well I figured it shouldn't matter for this, but perhaps I was wrong
<killermach> MellowDude: any links on turning my wireless interface into an access point in Kubuntu?
<U236Willy> you're kidding....
<MellowDude> lol hang on killermach
<andy_> perhaps I should selectively copy accross the files from my backup /BOOT/ that may be necessary for this distribution upgrade?
<andy_> maybe it wanted to merge my old kernel config with a new one?
<killermach> MellowDude: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=738263
<andy_> I see it's allready chucked in new kernel files
<MellowDude> killermatch here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179372
<killermach> I think I need to set the network mode to ad-hoc to be an access point
<Roger_Klotz> i have gparted running, it wont let me resize partitions though. do i need to boot from disc for gparted to f
<Roger_Klotz> fully function*
<killermach> MellowDude: I already have iptables setup for NAT masquade. this works
<MellowDude> should but dont know
<MellowDude> cant really find any info on makeing it an access point on kubuntu
<MellowDude> sorry
<andy_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/ --> this best place for alternate CD ?
<killermach> MellowDude: thanks.. I'm googling too
<MellowDude> ok
<killermach> MellowDude: man iwconfig .... snippet  set "mode" to
<killermach> Master (the node is the synchronisation master or acts as an Access
<killermach>               Point),
<MellowDude> u have it set to that
<MellowDude> it should act as an access point
<eamon> how do i install java on my ubuntu
<killermach> MellowDude: don't have it set yet.. still reading
<MellowDude> ok
<MellowDude> in ur wireless router there should be a setting for it
<DaSkreech> andy_: how are you partitions arranged?
<MellowDude> then set up ips and mac's up for the access point
<killermach> I already have dhcpd-server running and working
<killermach> routing works, NAT works
<andy_> I use LVM
<MellowDude> and i would do the mac filter thing so people dont get on ur wireless router
<andy_> it's all split up
<eamon> how do i install java on my unbunt box
<andy_> so I have a /home/ ... /boot/ .... / ... etc
<DaSkreech> ok
<manoel> ok
<andy_> I mean  I guess in principle maybe the best thing is just to install hardy heron from scratch
<andy_> and wipe my / directory ?
<killermach> MellowDude:  yep.. setup my phone, laptop, SkyAngel IPTV box in the mac settings
<MellowDude> yep
<DaSkreech> andy_: What's the list of things preventing it installing /
<andy_> how does LVM work, is there a mini partition somewhere that tells stuff where everything is
<DaSkreech> Do you have those?
<andy_> sure
<DaSkreech> try install those by themselves
<manoel> gente disinstalei o amsn 0.97 kurumin pois não funcionava. Instalei o 0.98 e este não inicia. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<andy_> Setting up linux-image-2.6.22-15-386 (2.6.22-15.58) ..
<andy_> guys can I do a sanity check
<andy_> my LVM partitions are not in risk of being lost
<andy_> by removing stuff in /boot/ are they?
<andy_> ahh how stupid
<andy_> I think it was simply the lack of a /boot/grub directory that messed everhing up
<Bones122> andy_: looks like maybe your sane
<DaSkreech> andy_: no
<andy_> well.. I created one and now the update is proceeding
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<andy_> this update-manager install
<andy_> yes, it's run
<andy_> hmm.. should I just wipe everthing and install hardy heron from CD ?
<andy_> or continue with this fangled upgrade from 7.6 to 7.10
<Bones122> Evening DaSkreech nice to see you in here again
<Roger_Klotz> what is the command to run shell files
<andy_> sh ./file ?
<DaSkreech> Hi Bones122
<DaSkreech> andy_: no
<aurachron> in kde 4.1, is there a way to put widgets such that they only show up when the dashboard is invoked?
<DaSkreech> aurachron: no. It's noted and the plasma team is brainstorming a way to have that work
<DaSkreech> Though in theory it should be easy to do just make a new container
<aurachron> ah ok, didn't really understand the purpose of the dashboard haha
<andy_> so what should I do: continue with this upgrade or install hardy heron from scratch?
<geek> andy_: personally i'd go for the latter
<andy_> sure
<aurachron> andy_: i typically prefer to start from scratch
<andy_> this is me being a bit stupid but..
<DaSkreech> aurachron: It's just a way to bring the desktop forward easily
<DaSkreech> andy_: I'd continue
<andy_> given that I have all these partitions in my /home /blah blah .. how do I install from scratch
<andy_> why DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> cause so far it's working
<andy_> yeah, I think I probably could get it to work
<geek> andy_: backup, delete all the partitions, reinstall?
<andy_> but even if I make 7.10, then mightn'y hardy heron be better anyway?
<DaSkreech> it's faster to install from scratch but then you have to remember all the programs you installed etc
<andy_> and to be fair I had dapper originally I think
<geek> andy_: or wait a week and get intrepid ;p
<andy_> hardy heron is LTS
<andy_> would upgrading to 7.10 then to hardy heron work?
<Roger_Klotz> go straight to heron?
<aurachron> daskreech: ah, i see. thanks for the tip
<andy_> how would I remove stuff in / without removing stuff in my other partitions
<andy_> ie.. how should I install from scratch
<andy_> will the alternate CD give me the option of formating the ROOT partition
<killermach> update for all.. I could not set iwconfig wlan0 mode Master, but I did set Ad-hoc, and now my wlan0 PCI is acting as access point
<MellowDude> ok i try the xforcecesa and stuff from live cd on this comuter here but it still does the same stuff its like starting it with safe graphics
<killermach> MellowDude:  I got it working
<MellowDude> ok
<aaron_> Advice, approx or apt-proxy?  and I don't see how to make a list of backup repositories if one is down.. any search terms for me?
<killermach> I could not set to "mode Master" but "mode ad-hoc" works
<MellowDude> ok
<DaSkreech> andy_: custom partitioning
<killermach> MellowDude: thanks for the help
<MellowDude> ur welcome
<l2trace99> anyone running 8.10 on dell inspiron 1721  ?
<MellowDude> i cant get 8.10 to run at all
<Roger_Klotz> whats a good extracting program? arc doesnt work too well for me
<Ceasar> Mellow no bonus
<MellowDude> no
<Ceasar> nope
<Ceasar> what part was i suppossed to do in the first link?
<aaron_> Ive got about 5 boxes I need to update, and a laptop that needs to go with me... I want the laptop to update from my desktop when at home, but when i'm gone for a week or so, I want to to grab from the internet
<eamon> java?
<eamon> how to install
<MellowDude> eamon add/remove
<MellowDude> and find it in there
<aaron_> i have apt-proxy installed, and I guess it might be simply switching the sources dependent on the link...
<eamon> i dont spose you know the appt command tho do you
<MellowDude> hang on eamon
<MellowDude> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts <<<that in terminal
<Roger_Klotz> oooo
<Roger_Klotz> nice mellow ty
<MellowDude> ur welcome
<Roger_Klotz> where do you find all the apt-gets? is there a good list or anything?
<MellowDude> people goole is ur frined us it
<MellowDude> google*
<Roger_Klotz> so u google "apt-get java" and stuff? thats it?
<Roger_Klotz> ive found a few on my own doing that, like sudo apt-get install gparted
<MellowDude> no i goolge how to install java in kubuntu
<Roger_Klotz> i see
<favro> there's apt-cache search as well
<favro> e.g. apt-cache search java
<eamon> theres always the aptitdude search
<MellowDude> u get it installed emon
<eamon> uo
<MellowDude> what
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Sorry 1/2 asleep did you try the vesa at your friends house ?
<MellowDude> yeah
<MellowDude> it did the same thing that safe graphic did
<MellowDude> so no luck
<Ceasar> my wifi not work
<aurachron> I take it kmenuedit doesn't do anything anymore in 4.1?  I tried adding key shortcuts, and they didn't work. didn't know if i should try reporting as a bug?
<Roger_Klotz> what kind is it ceasar
<MellowDude> Ceasar what is ur wifi card
<Ceasar> atheros
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: did you try alt+ctrl+F1 when it did that?
<MellowDude> no not on the live cd
<DaSkreech> aurachron: probably
<Ceasar> mellow u gave me that link
<MellowDude> i can do tha twith the live cd
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Yep
<Roger_Klotz> ok skreech so my program actually has a setup file, do i run it in python if its colored or what
<MellowDude> oic
<MellowDude> i need to try that
<aurachron> daskreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> I used to do it on low memory machines so that i didn't have to deal with X
<MellowDude> what i put after i do that
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: I have no idea :) is there a README ?
<Roger_Klotz> nope
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Roger_Klotz> like 2 sorta readmes
<DaSkreech> INSTALL ?
<MellowDude> ok i try it in a few
<MellowDude> but that will install kde4 right
<MellowDude> Da
<DaSkreech> Yes
<MellowDude> with out 3D effects right
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> No that would
<MellowDude> im kinda scared to do that on this computer if it not work i have to reinstall 8.04
<DaSkreech> sudo nano ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc would turn off effects
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: huh? this is from the live CD right ?
<MellowDude> yeah
<geek> MellowDude: you could back up first...
 * geek has a 130 gb disk image of his hardy and XP installs... in case
<Roger_Klotz> says "cannot stat 'setup': no such file or directory"
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: how are you getting that message?
<Roger_Klotz> but im at the folder in terminal and directing it to the install path
<Roger_Klotz> sudo install setup /home/user/Programs/XSI
<Roger_Klotz> and the install files are at /Programs/Temp
<favro> is there an install.sh?
<Roger_Klotz> no just "setup"
<Roger_Klotz> maybe i have to extract more
<MellowDude> DaSkreech will that install KDE4 on this computer
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: no
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: Run the sudo nano first
<DaSkreech> find effects enabled=true and change to false
<MellowDude> ok
<MrInternet> Ubuntu includes this annoying 'apport' thing that makes exceptions take forever. How do I kill it?
<DaSkreech>  then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Roger_Klotz> i have an executable actually and it asks me what file to open it with
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: install ?
<aaron_> MrInternet:  man apport?  (you got me curious)
<aaron_> no man page :(
<eamon> is there a system requirement for kde4??
<aurachron> anyone happen to know off hand if theres a synaptic package for firefox 3.1 with tracemonkey?
<eamon> will it run on thi,  its ap4 1.7  512 ram
<crimsun> aurachron: fabien maintains one in his ppa
<DaSkreech> aurachron: not in the main repos
<DaSkreech> ap4 ?
<eamon> its a  p4
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> should work
<eamon> pentium 4
<DaSkreech> may want to turn off some services
<eamon> dose it matter that i and using gnome at the moment
<DaSkreech> I'm on a AMD 1.2 Ghz with 700+ MB
<DaSkreech> You would most likely be using one or the other
<eamon> gnone or kde
<eamon> cani change from gnone to kde
<favro> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<DaSkreech> eamon: Sure when you login just choose which you want
<notriddle> From the display manager you can choose a desktop.
<aman> i cant upgrade to 4.1? software sources are not updating?
<eamon> hey compiz has some cool effects for gnome which one do i install.  i sea
<MellowDude> aman ur noth the only one haveing problems with it
<notriddle> 'apt-get update' doesn't work? What errors does it produce?
<aman> MellowDude: YES I HAVE DONE IT manually, thank you very much though
<eamon> try apt-get install
<aman> MellowDude: can i help you with something?
<MellowDude> yeah i cant get it too boot
<rogan> Any help in resolving this issue would be great. Thanks http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098507.0
<aman> MellowDude: what you talking about? your plasma crashed or something else?
<MellowDude> it get to the screen where id shows the little hard drive imaig then it no where else it stops
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: you tried the kwinrc ?
<MellowDude> not ye im going ot
<MellowDude> but i like to find out other ideas also
<aman> MellowDude: listen to DaSkreech, you have problem with your oxygen splash screen
<MellowDude> ok
<aman> MellowDude: you can go through kde4 or 3.1 if you have them and manually edit the files, thanks
<DaSkreech> MellowDude: You don't seem to have the paitence to walk through it but you can run the startkde script explicitly to see where it dies
<notriddle> aman: Who's using 3.1 nowadays.
<aman> notriddle: i do for stability reasons :)
<notriddle> aman: Okay.
<DaSkreech> Windows 3.1 the revolution in personal electronic computing!
<DaSkreech> aman: Where do you get it?
<notriddle> DaSkreech: Isn't Windows 3.1 older than KDE 3.1.
<MellowDude> windows 3.1 older than dirt
<mr---t-> is it cga?
<aman> no windows , please...its linux
<MellowDude> ok
<DaSkreech> aman: Yeah where do you get KDE 3.1 from ?
<MellowDude> what version is 8.04 KDE
<dude> hello, question, why is it that my desktop cube is not working, i already installed compiz
 * notriddle thinks that 3.1 would mean KDE 3.1 on Kubuntu...
<aman> DaSkreech: i dont think its available anymore i have it ever since it was released
<MellowDude> dude u have in enable
<dude> MellowDude: ya, i think so
<notriddle> aman: k
<MellowDude> well i dont know then dude
<mr---t-> MellowDude: kde 3.39 or kde4
<mr---t-> 3.59
<notriddle> MellowDude: It support 3.59 or 4.0.
<coreymon77> mr---t-: 3.5.10 actually
<MellowDude> kde4 is on 8.10 mr
<coreymon77> MellowDude: actually its both
<coreymon77> MellowDude: there is hardy with kde3 and hardy with kde4
<notriddle> 4.0 as a remix
<mr---t-> when did it go to 10?
<dude> MellowDude: compiz have their own  configuration right? and desktop system settings
<coreymon77> mr---t-: little while ago
<MellowDude> yep
<MellowDude> dude u have to go into compiz manager and enable the effects
<mr---t-> hmm I'm going to have to check my updates
<Roger_Klotz> how would i extract 48 .bz2 files to the same directory?
<Roger_Klotz> in the easiest way possible :P
<dude> MellowDude: do i have to enable both configuration
<MellowDude> yeah for the cube thing to work
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: tar xjf *bz2 /path/to/place
<DaSkreech> notriddle: Kubuntu has never offered KDE 3.1 as far as I know
<Roger_Klotz> is that per file skreech?
<DaSkreech> Roger_Klotz: * means all
<DaSkreech> that will work on all bz2
<Roger_Klotz> awesome
<Roger_Klotz> ty
<DaSkreech> I'm assuming that you don't want to exclude any?
<Roger_Klotz> nope
<DaSkreech> that does it then
<Roger_Klotz> for the paths can i still use /? like /home/user/programs/to/home/user/programs
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> what?
<DaSkreech> why are there two homes there ?
<Roger_Klotz> its going from a directory in home to another directory in home
<mr---t-> hmm seems I'm still at 3.59
<MellowDude> well im going to try this be back in a few
<notriddle> mr---t-: Maybe you need to switch session...
<aurachron> Ok, i'm getting some random horizontal black lines, real small.  occur when i type.  also, desktop effects won't work
<mr---t-> I'm checking into it now
<aurachron> in kubuntu 4.1 ibex
<aurachron> are there drivers I should install for my card? nvidia 7900GTS
<Ceasar> damn wifi
<PovAddict> how do I enable apport?
<PovAddict> "In Gnome, update-notifier keeps an inotify watch on /var/crash", in KDE, it seems I have to run apport-qt by hand after a crash
<aurachron> on top of my video card issue, how can i get addl screen savers?
<ThaCeasar> can somebody help me whit my wifi
<aurachron> thaceasar: what issues are you experiencing?
<ThaCeasar> not working
<aurachron> thaceasar: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<ThaCeasar> ubuntu
<PovAddict> ThaCeasar: "not working" is not enough information for anything
<ThaCeasar> Ubuntu 8.04 i cant connect to my router
<ThaCeasar> it just cee
<ThaCeasar> its just askin me for a passcode
<Roger_Klotz> skreech its finding all my files but its telling me "not found in archive" for every .bz2
<ThaCeasar> any ideas anyone?
<mr---t-> Roger_Klotz:  if you use his full nick he will probably see the message sooner
<mr---t-> did you see my tip on auto complete last night?
<genii> ThaCeasar: Sounds like maybe it wants your WEP or WPA password
<Roger_Klotz> yeah i couldnt find it though. the machine i talk to  you guys on runs vista right now
<mr---t-> oh ok
<mr---t-> my sympathies
<ThaCeasar> genii i think thats it
<mr---t-> well depending on his irc client , many flag when thier nick comes up that way they can monitor several channels
<Roger_Klotz> any ideas though mr t?
<mr---t-> thus the whole nick suggestion
<mr---t-> looks like we had a net split
<Roger_Klotz> can i make arc extract a bunch of files at once?
<mr---t-> Roger_Klotz: repost your original question ,genii may know
<ThaCeasar> wireless network key
<Roger_Klotz> whats the easiest way to extract 48 .bz2 files at once, same directory for input and output
<Roger_Klotz> im trying "tar xjf *bz2 /home/user/Programs/temp/
<PovAddict> that won't work
<PovAddict> it will expand to tar xjf somefile.bz2 anotherfile.bz2 foobar.bz2 /home/user/Programs/temp/
<PovAddict> and only the first will be passed as argument to -f
<PovAddict> if using bash:
<Roger_Klotz> yeah i want it to be all files to the same directory their in
<PovAddict> for file in *.bz2; do tar xjf $file /home/user/Programs/temp/; done
<PovAddict> what exactly is "/home/user/Programs/temp/" though?
<Roger_Klotz> where im going to install my program to
<PovAddict> you said same directory for input and output...
<notriddle> /home/user/Programs/temp/ doesn't sound like anything I've used in Kubuntu before.....
<PovAddict> I don't really know what tar does with a pathname when extracting
<Roger_Klotz> i need to extract these files then the installer is in there, so im putting it all in home because theres more space on there
<amarnath> hai
<Roger_Klotz> it still gives me "not found in archive"
<dude> is it ok to use compiz under kubuntu
<amarnath> i don't know how to install software pls guid me
<MellowDude> ok back
<PovAddict> dude: I am
<amarnath> i don't know how to install software pls guid me
<notriddle> dude: Sure. Kubuntu "Intrepid" includes software to automatically install Compiz.
<MellowDude> ok its done the flashing black screen that time Da
<PovAddict> don't repeat yourself amarnath
<ThaCeasar> mellow no wifi 4 me
<notriddle> amarnath: A few ways. Try K->Add/Remove Programs.
<mr---t-> notriddle: 8.04 does also
<MellowDude> think i might need to just download and burn ther relase that came out today
<notriddle> mr---t-: "Hardy"...
<dude> notriddle: im just comfused, in kubuntu there's a built in desktop effects, do i have to download compiz?
<notriddle> dude: Are you talking about KDE3 Kubuntu or KDE4.
<PovAddict> dude: I think that *is* compiz
<PovAddict> enable it and it will be installed
<notriddle> dude: Compiz is not shipped with Kubuntu. Enabling it will install it.
<dude> PovAddict: KDE4
<mr---t-> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<notriddle> dude: In KDE4, yes it comes with built-in desktop effects that are not provided with compiz. KDE4 does not, however, come with Desktop Cube effects (will in a newer version).
<dude> notriddle: i dont know if compiz is working right now, coz i enable desktop effect as well
<notriddle> The Desktop Settings dialog allows for you to use a custom configuration.
<dude> notriddle: i tried disabling desktop settings and use compiz but no luck, it seems that its not doing anything
<MellowDude> whats a good program to erase a dvd-rw in kubuntu
<Roger_Klotz> so it has every file in the temp directory and im getting "tar: /home/user/Programs/temp/somefile.tar.bz2:Not found in archive"
<Roger_Klotz> where somefile is actually ever file i have in the folder
<Roger_Klotz> every*
<notriddle> MellowDude: I recommend K3B.
<MellowDude> it will not format the dvd try it
<PovAddict> Roger_Klotz: "tar xjf archive.tar.bz2 somepath" tells it to extract somepath from inside the archive
<PovAddict> not to extract the contents of the archive into somepath
<PovAddict> 'cd' to where you want it extracted, then use the absolute path to where the .bz2 is
<genii>  -C somepath
<PovAddict> ...or that
<eamon> which compiz apt do i have to get to get all the cool stuff like a cube desktop
<eamon> ?? anyone
<notriddle> eamon: apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<eamon> dose it matter that i dont have kde
<eamon> i have gnome
<MellowDude> nvm im doing the dvd+rw-format -force /dev/dvd im command
<notriddle> eamon: and set cube to enabled in Settings->Advanced Desktop Effects
<Mamono> hopefully someone can help me...I recently rebooted after an update and when the system came back up it was stuck right after post...this has happened before and it has been a corrupt MBR
<MellowDude> im redownloading the iso agin
<Mamono> I'm trying to restore my MBR but when I go into grb and type "find /boot/grub/stage1" I get "Error 15: File not found"
<Mamono> but when I look in /boot/grub stage1 is there (this is done after mounting my partitions and chrooting to my install
<Mamono> anyone have any idea what is wrong with grub?
<favro> did you sudo grub before find?
<Mamono> btw, I am running Kubuntu Hardy
<Mamono> favro: yes
<MellowDude> mamono reinstall the grub then
<Mamono> MellowDude: I tried sudo grub-install /dev/sda but that says something else...hold on
<MellowDude> ok
<MellowDude> hope that works for u mamono
<sebsebseb> seems there is no KDE3 in the Ibex repo?
<notriddle> sebsebseb: Yup. No KDE3 in Ibex repository. No KDE3 in Ibex.
<sebsebseb> why not?
<sebsebseb> I just want a few KDE apps really,  but  KDE3 not even an option hummmmmmmmm  in the repo.  a repo for hardy or whatever could be used for it though?
<notriddle> sebsebseb: Kubuntu is rather undermanned. No one to maintain the packages. Of course, you probably could use the Hardy packages or compile yourself...
<sebsebseb> well  yeah there are other distros  that do KDE3 better
<ThaCeasar> Mellow can u help?
<notriddle> sebsebseb: What applications do you need?
<sebsebseb> well this is nice to know,  I get more of an excuse to  do KDE3 hardy in VM now.  something I been thinking about doing.   I just done my computer again you see sorted loads of stuff out.
<sebsebseb> this is a new install of  Ubuntu.  I could have put the RC on, but since I only had beta Live CD.
<sebsebseb> I just did all the updatess
<ThaCeasar> any one here good whit wifi?
<sebsebseb> not really need as such,  I just like some of the apps,  and I can get those in Ibex anyway and newer versions if they are KDE4
<notriddle> ThaCeasar: I'm afraid I don't know that many... You may ask on #ubuntu? :|
<sebsebseb> notriddle: hummmmmmmmm  KDE3 Kubuntu hardly being suppouretd, and since new KDE4 they are trying to push that on people in Ibex?
<notriddle> sebsebseb: Ubuntu Hardy is LTS. Kubuntu was never extremely well supported...
<sebsebseb> ah ha Kubuntu  is not LTS?
<sebsebseb> Kubuntu hardy is not LTS?
<notriddle> sebsebseb: I
<sebsebseb> was that a yes it's not LTS?
<ThaCeasar> thanks empty chanel
<MellowDude> i think there going to make the 8.10LTS
<notriddle> sebsebseb: I'm not sure if KDE3 Kubuntu is LTS or not, but KDE4 for sure isn't.
<notriddle> And the previous one was a type (on my keyboard, ' is next to return).
<favro> hardy is lts wether k/x/ed/ubuntu or ubuntu
<notriddle> ThaCeasar: Sorry. I'm no good with wi/fi and I don't hear anyone else...
<sebsebseb> http://www.kubuntu.org and it's about the RC for Kubuntu 8.10 at the moment.  well then wtf why is not in the repo for Ubuntu Ibex?
<favro> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<notriddle> favro: I already mentioned that I wasn't sure if Kubuntu KDE3 Hardy was LTS. I know that Kubuntu KDE4 Hardy was not, could not, be LTS.
<favro> any hardy - kde4 or not - is lts
<sebsebseb> oh that's for KDE4
<mr---t-> no only ubuntu not kubuntu
<favro> it is hardy that is lts - the desktop environment doesn't matter
<mr---t-> ubuntu hardy is LTS kubuntu hardy is not
<mr---t-> the kde apps make it not
<favro> do you know kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome?
<mr---t-> yes
<favro> the de doesn't matter
<notriddle> favro: Can you prove it? I remember hearing that Kubuntu KDE4 was not going to be LTS. I'm pretty sure KDE3 would be, but KDE 4.0 was not really in a state for a LTS release.
<mr---t-> it does to caniocle the support team
<favro> my point is the base is lts - whatever you use as a desktop environment doesn't stop that
<mr---t-> I read the link last night let me find it for you
<notriddle> favro: Of course package updates will come in, since Kubuntu and Ubuntu share the same base. However, they will not support software that was never really stable (KDE4.0).
<favro> there's #kubuntu-kde4...how's that not suppoting it?
<favro> *supporting
<notriddle> favro: #kubunt-kde4 is community-based, isn't it? I'm idling on the channel right now and it seems dead.
<favro> it nearly always is dead afaik
<notriddle> favro: Many unsupported *buntu distributions are supported by the community..
<favro> but they don't have "official" channels
<favro> but again the de doesn't matter
<notriddle> favro: No, because they weren't released by Canonical. I guess the question is, can you prove that Kubuntu KDE4 is LTS. Tell me how Canonical can support KDE4.0 throughout Hardy's lifetime, a piece of software that is already abandoned by the developers in favor of KDE4.1?
<favro> notriddle: you seem to be missing the point that I'm making
<izzyb> Is there a way I can get a more current version of kvm and lib-virt without installing from source on my kubuntu hardy system?
<mr---t-> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002099.html
<favro> it is kde that supports kde - gnome that supports gnome etc
<izzyb> I checked updates and backports but looks like the latest kvm is 62 and kurrent is 77
<izzyb> 62 was released back in february
<mr---t-> favro: check the link^
<favro> izzyb: there might be a deb on the net for it but if it isn't in the repos then it isn't in the repos
<apartamento> hola
<apartamento> hi
<apartamento> somebody speak spanish
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<izzyb> is there a way to install from source without loosing package management on it
<apartamento> ok
<apartamento> thanks
<favro> izzyb: yep - use checkinstall instead of make
<favro> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<favro> oops - use checkinstall instead of make install
<mr---t-> coreymon77: are you still here?
<notriddle> favro: Of course Canonical will continue to support the components besides KDE4, producing updates and such, but they cannot support KDE4 itself.
<izzyb> hmm, thanks.
<izzyb> if a debian managed upgrade becomes available will it get installed?  and do I need to uninstall the current version before doing this?
<notriddle> izzyb: This depends on the version you label your package with. Checkinstall should let you change it.
<favro> izzyb: you shouldn't use debian packages in any ubuntu
<notriddle> favro: I think that he meant ubuntu packages...
 * izzyb did
<favro> ahh a .deb not a debian package then?
<izzyb> yeah.
<favro> k
<notriddle> favro: a .deb is a (deb)ian package.
<izzyb> I use debian for my servers and kubuntu for my desktops
<favro> a debian package is for debian afaik...
<izzyb> so it was probably just a slip
<favro> hehe
<notriddle> izzyb: So you would be used to referring to them as debian packages.
 * izzyb nods
 * notriddle still thinks a .deb is a debian package.... even though it's not provided by debian.
<favro> that could cause issues for the uninitiated
<izzyb> yeah, in the same way an rpm is a readhat package, even if it comes from another distro
<notriddle> izzyb: On another note: yes, if Ubuntu provides an upgrade, apt should do it.
<izzyb> to say the least! :)
<favro> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<favro> was all I was saying
<izzyb> ls
<izzyb> er..oops
 * notriddle thinks that, yes, an rpm is a redhat package for the redhat package manager, even if it's not for redhat itself. Of course, it's confusing...
<izzyb> yeah, and the strange spin of debian apt tools being used in other distros
<notriddle> izzyb: Yes, confusing... Of course, it'd be better if things weren't so confusing. Note that it's probably easier to refer to them as .debs.
<izzyb> but then unix/linux is full off all kinds of oddities like recursive acronyms and plays on words etc
<notriddle> izzyb: Oddly enough, I've actually been pretty successful when I've had reason to install a Debian-provided .deb in Ubuntu.
<notriddle> izzyb: LINUX = LINus's UniX.... daemon != demon...
<izzyb> GNU = GNU is not Unix.  less/more, moretif/lesstif
<notriddle> This is off-topic a bit.... Does checkinstall seem to be working, izzyb.
 * izzyb downloading source still
<notriddle> izzyb: k.
 * notriddle ignores a grammar mistake ;).
<sackiolis> hi
 * sackiolis just installed linux for the first time
<sackiolis> PWN
<favro> well done
<sackiolis> so how do i hack?
<sackiolis> i wanna fuck shit up.
<notriddle> sackiolis: What do you mean?
<favro> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<notriddle> sackiolis: Please no curse words... And please give more details.
<sackiolis> where's the button where i can send an email, forging the 'From'?  i want to email my high schools network admin as my math teacher, asking to fix the printer for sexual favors.
<sackiolis> :P
<favro> sackiolis: wrong channel
<sackiolis> but... im reading a hacking book. it said to install liniggz
<notriddle> sackiolis: Woa! Way wrong section of the internet. This is not the place for computer cracking........
<sackiolis> but...
<sackiolis> the hacking book.
<favro> we don't support that sort of enterprise here
<favro> !topic | sackiolis
<ubottu> sackiolis: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<sackiolis> i thought liniggz is about tear'n it up in Quake and fuck'n peoples computers up and shit.
<notriddle> sackiolis: I see your point. It is true that out of all the available OSs, Linux is probably the easiest system to use for cracking, since it provides low-level stuff.
<favro> !language | sackiolis
<ubottu> sackiolis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sackiolis> i thought you guys were cool.
<dr_willis> There was a big 'issue/debate' with xp when it came out. about it allowing low level access to a lot of things also.
<notriddle> sackiolis: However, the people who made Linux do not themselves support that type of enterprise.
<UbuntuN00B> coreymon77: u here???
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: It doesn't look like he's here...
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Okay. Now I see him in the list....
<UbuntuN00B> yep
 * notriddle blushes.
<UbuntuN00B> he is there but not here
<mr---t-> he didn't answer me a little while ago...
<mr---t-> but I think I found my answer
<notriddle> mr---t-: What do you mean?
<ubuntu> um
<notriddle> ubuntu: Hello?
<mr---t-> coreymon77:  wasn't answering earlier
<UbuntuN00B> me?
<notriddle> Mabo: What do you mean by "um"?
<Mabo> nope
<notriddle> Mabo: Okay.
<UbuntuN00B> i really need some help whit my wifi
<notriddle> UbuntuN00B: What's the problem with your wi/fi?
<dr_willis> I will be the first to admit.. ive just about given up on wireless... but under 8.10 - the thing WORKED... i was amazified.. :)
<UbuntuN00B> well now i have none
<notriddle> UbuntuN00B: What card?
<UbuntuN00B> atheros
<dr_willis> of course now on the other laptop.. i set up wireless and it dident work  and killed the wired networking  :P doh.
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Has it worked in any previous versions?
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Atheros cards are generally pretty well-supported.
<UbuntuN00B> yes coreymon got it working
<UbuntuN00B> he just guided me step by step
 * notriddle thinks that would explain why he wanted to speak to him. 
<UbuntuN00B> yep
<notriddle> UbuntuN00B: So you had it working at one time?
<UbuntuN00B> yes
<UbuntuN00B> but i had to format my pc
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Do you remember anything about how you got it working?
<UbuntuN00B> madwifi
<UbuntuN00B> install and the other stuf
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Okay. So does the proprietary drivers manager give any mention of madwifi?
<UbuntuN00B> ???
<notriddle> In the system tray or in K->System->Hardware Divers manager.
<UbuntuN00B> um i have ubuntu
<UbuntuN00B> 64bit
<UbuntuN00B> there is support for atheros
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Okay. So NetworkManager doesn't list your card at all?
<Bones122> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<UbuntuN00B> brb
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: k.
<UbuntuN00B> looks like i dont have the drivers any more
<izzyb> wow! that was painless :)  Had to install a few -dev packages but the update is in! :) thanks favro and notriddle
<favro> np :)
<izzyb> now for updating libvirt and virt-manager :)
<notriddle> izzyb: npaa ;P
<favro> hehe
<izzyb> npaa?
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Okay. Try "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`".
<notriddle> izzyb: No Problem At All.
<izzyb> ah, of course :)
 * notriddle made up npaa himself.
<UbuntuN00B> all 0
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: all 0 meaning that it's already installed?
<UbuntuN00B> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic is already the newest version
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Meaning that it's already installed...
<UbuntuN00B> yes i think
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Okay. Try "lspci"
<UbuntuN00B> ok and then?
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: What Atheros hardware does it mention.
<UbuntuN00B> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros For the HAL your card needs.
<UbuntuN00B> part 1 or 2?
<notriddle> Part 1 first. If it doesn't work, undo it and try part 2. I don't have a card myself so I don't really know for sure, but you are using an ath5xxx-type card, so both seem to fit.
<UbuntuN00B> ok and 1 other thing
<notriddle> Yes?
<UbuntuN00B> there is someting wierd whit my cube
<notriddle> What exactly is it doing...
<UbuntuN00B> well not the cube but the litle thing that shows how many work spaces u have
<UbuntuN00B> i have 4 but it shows i have 8
<UbuntuN00B> i can send a pic
<Hadrian> oh man i am so stressed out and pissed off at linux and my understanding of it
<notriddle> You mean the pager? It'd sit on the bottom of the screen and give a list of spaces?
<Hadrian> i cant get this program sound converter to work
<dr_willis> using compiz can confuse that pager at times.
<Hadrian> i put it in root and console does not reconise it, add/remove programs has no sign of it, its a tar.gz
<UbuntuN00B> if its on in the right corner then yes
<favro> Hadrian: you need to unpack it first - and /usr/bin is where most apps go
<UbuntuN00B> bottom corner
<Hadrian> unpack with ark?
<favro> Hadrian: it is in the repos - why not use that one?
<notriddle> UbuntuNOOB: Yep, it's the pager... I cannot help with that, having no experience with GNOME.
<favro> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 82 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Hadrian> i dont even know what the repos is
<UbuntuN00B> ok
<favro> !repos | Hadrian
<ubottu> Hadrian: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Hadrian> i just want to convert these flac files
<favro> Hadrian: try   sudp apt-get install soundconverter
<favro> *sudo
<Hadrian> couldnt find the package
<Hadrian> i've unpacked it
<favro> Hadrian: is there an executable or do you need to compile it?
<Hadrian> no exe in sight
<favro> Hadrian: it won't be a .exe that is windows - it will have a diff icon for the executable
<Hadrian> then i have no idea
<favro> Hadrian: it is in the universe repo - open the adept package manager
<favro> it will be easier
<Hadrian> how do i find this universe repo? i dont have a list of catagories
<notriddle> Hadrian: K Menu->System->Adept Manger
<notriddle> File->Manage Repositories
<Hadrian> i went there
<favro> check the first four boxes
<favro> under kubuntu software
<Hadrian> the add remove manager has a universe repos
<Hadrian> but only orca screen reader is listed
<Hadrian> would kaudiocreator be able to convert FLAC audio files?
<notriddle> Hadrian: In Manage Repositories, is Community-maintained checked?
<notriddle> Hadrian: I believe so, yes.
<Hadrian> it wasnt
<notriddle> Hadrian: Check it then. That's universe.
<Hadrian> found sound converter :D
<notriddle> Hadrian: Great!
<Hadrian> thanks
<Hadrian> now i can go to sleep listening to a beautiful african harp
<Hadrian> goodnight
<notriddle> Hadrian: goodnight.
<favro> :)
 * notriddle decides now is a good time...
<aurachron> does anyone happen to know how to download new screensavers for kde 4.1? such as electricsheep
<aurachron> i apt-get installed electricsheep, but it doesn't show up in the screensavers listing
<favro> someone in #kubuntu-kde4 might know :)
<aurachron> thanks!
<aurachron> anyone happen to know how to get screensavers installed in kub ibex? thanks!
<MellowDude> ok i got it to work off the new iso i burn but have to do it safe graphic
<favro> weren't you going to use vga=792 or something MellowDude
<MellowDude> i was going to but it work fine with safe graphic but a little slow though but it is from dvd though
<favro> k
<MellowDude> so if i install it like that will i have to do any thing special
<favro> I would install then sort out the driver - there might be web links for your h/ware in k/ubuntu
<MellowDude> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<MellowDude> gm
<Natanaiel> how can I install kde 4 in ubuntu 8.10 RC ?
<MilhousePunkRock> Where would I find the settings for GTK integration again? Both GIMP and Firefox3 look like on windows 95 on my Hardy System with KDE 3.5
<DaSkreech> Natanaiel: KDE4 is already there
<DaSkreech> !find qt-gtk
<ubottu> Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Natanaiel> DaSkreech: no, I have ubuntu 8.10 with gnome, I want to install kde 4 on it
<DaSkreech> Natanaiel: kubuntu-desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: The package is called gtk-qt ;)
<Natanaiel> DaSkreech: doesn't it install kde 3.5?
<DaSkreech> !info gtk-qt-engine | MilhousePunkRock
<dr_willis> 8.10 has kde4 not 3
<ubottu> milhousepunkrock: gtk-qt-engine (source: gtk-qt-engine): theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.8-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 100 kB, installed size 476 kB
<DaSkreech> Natanaiel: There is no KDE3 in 8.10
<Natanaiel> DaSkreech: so can't I install kde 3 in 8.10?
<dr_willis> Ive not seen kde3 packages in 8.10 - but i havent really looked.
<MilhousePunkRock> DaSkreech: It says it is the newest version already. And I do not find the settings for it in system settings
<favro> I had to edit the two .qt* fi
<favro> I had to edit the two .qt* files in my home folder to get gtk working for thunar
<Natanaiel> why when I install every package I see this : http://paste.pocoo.org/show/89033/
<DaSkreech> Natanaiel: Never seen that before
<MellowDude> me either
<MellowDude> lol
<dr_willis> hmmm...
<dr_willis> somthing like  /usr/lib/libamrnb.so.3  would normally be a link to the actual file/version like   /usr/lib/libamrnb.so.3---> /usr/lib/libamrnb.so.3.0.0.0.1
<antonio_> salve
<admin__> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_willis> someone expecting a fileserver? :)
<dwidmann> dr_willis: seems it, though that someone left
<dr_willis> pssshhhtt.. hay buddy... want a pre-release version of 8.10! everyone wants it... :)
<dr_willis> only $5
<dwidmann> lol
 * powertool08 is interested >_>
<MellowDude> ok im going to ask u all something
<MellowDude> doesnt ipv6 slow the internet down
<dr_willis> i wouldent think so.. if it was being implementd everywhere..  from what i gather the slowdown onmany pc's are that its doing ipv6 first and not gettting the  info.. then it falls back to ipv4
<stefano> divx
<MellowDude> thats what i told this guy in frostwire chat he said i was wrong
<stefano> divx
<dr_willis> xvid!
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> ask for 'citation needed' :)
<MellowDude> if u need divx
<MellowDude> u need to go in add/remove
<MellowDude> find gstreamers  i think thats what its call
<MellowDude> and click them all and install them
<MellowDude> u will not need it no ore
<MellowDude> more
<nigskki> bug reports?
<nigskki> okk
<dr_willis> I just tend to install w32codecs and the kubuntu-restricted-extras :) it seems to grab everything i need.
<diego> hola
<wtffff> hi how do i install nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS in my new kubuntu?
<wtffff> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<dr_willis> the little restricted-manager tool should ask/let you install them :)
<dr_willis> or whatever its called now
<etfb> I disabled Ctrl+Alt+Backspace because I hate the MSDOS-2ishness of it, but now I keep needing to reset my X server for various reasons.  Is there a command-line equivalent that does the same thing without needing to log out first?  Ideally, one that doesn't require me to log in again too, but that's optional.
<dr_willis> restart the gdm/kdm service..
<dr_willis> it will instantly kill/restart X
<dr_willis> no need to log out..it will force you to.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<dr_willis> :) ie: all apps get forced to close
 * dr_willis dosent see how alt-ctrl-backspace is 'msdos-2ishness' :)
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Well you still have it so obviosly
<DarkSmoke> ms-dos has a ctrl-alt-backspace restart x server shortcut too?
<DarkSmoke> i never knew this :/
<dr_willis> aparently
 * dr_willis goes back to playing nethack.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<DarkSmoke> but, when the ms-dos started to use x11  ? :|
<Kohlrabi> Samsung
<Kohlrabi> whoops
<Kohlrabi> wrong window
<dr_willis> Sony!
<dr_willis> :)
<Kohlrabi> just checking out launchpad for bugs concerning Samsung Laptops
<Kohlrabi> since 8.10 would only boot randomly here :O
<krypto_> hi!
<krypto_> i installed the new 8.10 rc on my laptop... the only thing thats bothering me is that bluetooth isnt working
<Kohlrabi> lucky you :P
<DaSkreech> krypto_: Did you read the release notes?
<krypto_> not yet :)
<DaSkreech> Well wait a few weeks after installing something to read up the release notes
<DaSkreech> that's good practice
<krypto_> yeah well, theres nothing in it regarding my problem....
<asincrono> Hi
<asincrono> I'm spanish and I have and old nasty problem.
<mopped> Hey, I've got a USB headset and I'm unable to hear anything, how can I diagnose this/fix this?
<etfb> dr_willis: It's the sheer unavoidableness (unavoidability? unavoidanceism? whatever) of the keypress, just like in the pre-Windoze days when you'd press Ctrl+Alt+Del and the PC would reset, no matter what you were doing.  I much prefer the modern way, where you get a chance to say "oops, I meant Ctrl+Del, sorry about about that" and carry on.
<asincrono> I lost accents. In kde 4.1 and gnome.
<krypto_> DaSkreech: ok youre right... bluetooth is broken in kubuntu... I only read the ubuntu release notes
<etfb> So how does one restart kdm?  Just sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<asincrono> I just can write '´a' instead accent over the character.
<dr_willis> I cant recall ever accidentlly hitting alt-ctrl-backspace. :) but I guess im special
<dr_willis> etfb,  yes..
<asincrono> I can just after I instaled kubuntu, but sothing change and I can't write accents now.
<DaSkreech> note also that the fix will be out out shortly after release
<asincrono> any idea?
<etfb> dr_willis: I've done it often enough to cause near-fatal flashbacks to the days of 8.3 filenames and Turbo Pascal...
<etfb> What's the traditional Linuxy place to put one's own shellscripts?  /usr/local/bin?
<dr_willis> /home/username/bin
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> rather unix/linux - oldskool standard
<etfb> Then I have to call them as ~/foo instead of foo, which is silly.
<dr_willis> No...
<dr_willis> You set bin to be in your default path
<dr_willis> which is perfically logical
<dr_willis> In fact i think the default .bashrc checks for /home/username/bin
<dr_willis> a bin 'directory'  if im not clear on that. :)
<dr_willis> In .bashrc
<dr_willis> theres statements that auto add a users bin directory  to the default path.
<etfb> dr_willis: Can't see any mention of the path in .bashrc
<dr_willis> Its in mine here..
<etfb> I did see something about setting a colour prompt though, which is good: I've been wanting something like that...
<dr_willis> then again., I may be keepiong my old home/.bashrcs also
<dr_willis> theres also the .bash_profile scrit
<krypto_> DaSkreech: yeah, I just read the bug descri. in launchpad.... I'll try it with bluez-gnome
<aes52> hi, how do I install Kubuntu on an EXISTING LVM setup ?
<aes52> (Using the Alternate CD)
<dr_willis> last 3 lines of my .bashrc set the bin to be in the path.
<dr_willis> if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then
<dr_willis>     . /etc/bash_completion
<dr_willis> fi
<dr_willis> oops wrong paste. :) lets see
<dr_willis> if [ -d ~/bin ] ; then
<dr_willis>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<dr_willis> fi
<aes52> In the partition manager I have the option of selecting 'USE LVM' on the relevant disk.. it's default is 'USE AS: NONE' then the option to 'configure LVM' comes up, but it asks me to write changes to the disk first. I'm cocnerned I might lose my LVM paritions if I do this.. any thoughts?
<etfb> dr_willis: Oh, is that all; pretty straightforward.
<etfb> ,,, and it worked.  And I have a pretty green prompt now too, which makes reading the terminal much easier.  A productive evening all round!
<asincrono> I can't remeber the last time I get some help asking in an irc channel... and I keep comming.
<etfb> aes52: What's an LVM in this context?  I don't know the term.
<asincrono> my fault after all.
<dr_willis> asincrono,  proper attitude helps.
<etfb> asincrono: I find you get good answers if dr_willis is around...
<aes52> Logical Volume Manager
<etfb> aes52: Sounds scary-complicated.  What's it for?
<aes52> It would appear that support for it in the alternate-CD parrition smanager is suspicous
<dr_willis> i have no knwledge of forgien languages/accents however. since i use american english
<asincrono> dr_willis: sorry I lost my "attitude" time ago after many trys etc.
<aes52> Having parritions which can easily be resized or changed
<asincrono> and I'm not against anyone... just against me.
<asincrono> sorry.
<etfb> aes52: Cool idea.  Where does the tech come from?
<asincrono> my problems are mine and must stay with me...
<dr_willis> asincrono,  proper positive attitude helps.  :) positive about everyone/thing/including yourself.
<etfb> asincrono: Since it's a Spanish question, have you asked on the Spanish Ubuntu channel?  Let's see...
<etfb> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aes52> no idea, it's a linux concept
<etfb> aes52: Really? In the immortal words of Zaphod Beebelbrox, "See what you miss if you don't stay alert?"  I'd never heard of it.
<geek> aes52: well you need to create a PV and LVs to start with
<aes52> geek: I have done
<geek> if you understand LVM it will hardly seem suspecious ;p
<aes52> no
<aes52> I already have LVM volumes SET UP
<geek> aes52: then?
<aes52> I'm trying to get the partition manager set up to install Kubuntu INTO my Lvm partition
<geek> ahh
<aes52> I have a / partition .. I'm trying to a) wipe it.. b) install hardy heron!
<aes52> I need to do this in the partition manager
<aes52> when the disk comes up in partition manager it has USE AS: None
<aes52> I can select USE AS: LVM disk... but then it wants to write changes to disk
<aes52> and I'm slightly nervous about doing that, I don't know if its right
<krypto_> why does adept doesnt show my gnome packages? i.e. when I search for bluez-gnome it doesnt get any result but when I install the package via apt it works
<aes52> surely somebody knows about LVM + Kubuntu here :p
<schlangen> hi
<schlangen> how can i reinstall dbus?
<pierrick__> hi,
<pierrick__> i'm looking for some help about Klibido
<pierrick__> anyone uses Newsgroups ?
<etfb> pierrick__: "KLibido", huh?  Cute name.  I use Emacs gnus for that, but Usenet is pretty hopeless nowadays: too much spam.  What's on there that is still worth looking at?
<pierrick__> hi, so i don't even have any Spams with Usenets :p, but Emacs working Well ? always available ?
<etfb> Emacs is an acquired taste; it may not be what you're used to.  But there are plenty of newsreaders around; if KLibido isn't working for you, there must be alternatives.  Or: have you checked for forums and mailing lists on the KLibido site?
<pierrick__> No, Klibido works, but there is probleme with the Queue ... it's not a big problem but it's happened many times ... sometimes it works well sometimes it's the BAD :p
<pierrick__> and i'm looking for some users of it because i don't wanna change
<aes52> Is there ANYONE who knows about Using LVM here ?
<aes52> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on an EXISTING LVM volume group
<pierrick__> no sorry, i'm on the other channel too :p
<etfb> aes52: When all else fails: back up everything to external hard drives, then just dive in.  The worst that can happen is you cause your hard disks to explode, which burns down your house and kills your family.
<ubuntoil> hi,
<ubuntoil> Yesterday I compiled vlc 0.9.4 on a kubuntu linux...works great
<ubuntoil> just wanna know...can I have embedded video ??
<jussi01> ubuntoil: in firefox/konqueror?
<ubuntoil> now embedded in the main vlc windows
<ubuntoil> *window
<ubuntoil> well, in fact, I've just read a post saying that this has been disable to avoid some crash...
<jussi01> ahh
<schlangen> how can i reconfigure or reinstall dbus?
<schlangen> and is there a config-file that i could edit?
<_Ivo> hey.  Since I updated to KDE 3.5.10 (in Hardy) my DVD drive stopped working in the desktop environment.  It doesn't show on media:/ and K3B can't record a thing.  I still can mount it through the shell but this is far from ideal.  Anyone else experiencing this?
<_Ivo> it had been working in 3.5.6, 3.5.8 and 3.5.9 so I suspect it's a regression, but I'd pretty surprised if no one else is experiencing a similar behavior
<TuniX12> not me :D
<jussi01> _Ivo: Ive not seen it, but Id report a bug anywya
<ubuntoil> same, not me
<_Ivo> oh well, thanks anyway
<_Ivo> I wouldn't mind reporting a bug; it's just in my experience KDE developers rarely bother to fix anything.  They usually just tell me to "upgrade to KDE 4.x where that's fixed".
<jussi01> _Ivo: Id also check your fstab config, just to see it didnt get corrupted somwhere along the line
<_Ivo> jussi01: as I have mentioned, I can mount it through the shell, which means it's just fine
<_Ivo> thanks for your time, guys.  I'm off.
<tzd> will the main repos be updated with openoffice 3 please?
<TuniX12> tzd: i dont think
<dr_willis> I imagine the forums will have some info on that tzd  - i would be suprised
<TuniX12> only backport
<dr_willis> of course theres always backports and the PPA repos.
<tzd> hmm ok. So if i want the 3rd version I'd have to uninstall v2.4 first and then install oo3 via .deb files right?
<dr_willis> Perhaps.
<tzd> thanks for the info TuniX12 and dr_willis
<dr_willis> I was thinking in the OOOo review i saw the other day..you could install 3 alongside 2
<dr_willis> but it would depend on how its packaged
<TuniX12> sure
<emilsedgh> OOOo ?
<amerigo> helllo
<emilsedgh> 'O's are still counting?
<dr_willis> ooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO0000000000000000 :)
<dr_willis> caterpiller...
<dr_willis> :)
<amerigo> how can i do to check if my video driver is the best for my video card ...?
<amerigo> and if it is working properly?
<dr_willis> 'best' depends. :)  then again the options for nvidia/ati drivers are a bit limited.. when in doubt try to use whats in the repos even if its not the latest.
<TuniX12> amerigo there is one driver for your card and it's the best cause there is no other one!!
<TuniX12> i mean open source drivers
<schlangen> does anyone know where the path to the dbus-machine-id is saved?
<amerigo> yes, but i got a problem with a game...
<TuniX12> amerogo with wine?
<amerigo> the driver that before run at 120 fps
<dr_willis> More details are always helpfull.....
<amerigo> noe runs at 10 fps
<amerigo> no SL
<amerigo> Second Life
<dr_willis>  sounds like you have no 3d drivers setup then.
<amerigo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<amerigo> yes it sounds me too
<amerigo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amerigo> I got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/62456/
<dr_willis> now try...
<dr_willis> grep /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver
<dr_willis> oops Upper case D
<dr_willis> grep /etc/X11/xorg.conf Driver
<dr_willis> and im backwards.. on tghe grep lol...
<amerigo> may be grep | ....
<amerigo> ?
<favro> so  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dr_willis> no reverese pattern and file name. :)
<dr_willis> yea..
<dr_willis> I cant get vnc to cut/paste right for me. :(
<amerigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62458/
<favro> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amerigo> i have installed nvidia-glx-new on kubuntu 8.04
<amerigo> dr_willis:  there's a way to test the freme rate and 3d rendering???
<dr_willis> try glxgears perhaps
<amerigo> i haven't it on reposities
<dr_willis> !find glxgears
<ubottu> Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<favro> try just typing   glxgears   in a konsole
<TuniX12> !info glxgears
<ubottu> Package glxgears does not exist in hardy
<dr_willis> its in mesa-utils
<dr_willis> :)
<TuniX12> :P
<jannott> How i change volume? lol? :D
<dr_willis> little speaker at  the panel?
<dr_willis> or run kmix if its not showing
<jannott> now its there. Thanks
<amerigo> dr_willis: i had to reboot after installation?
<amerigo> or run X restart?
<dr_willis> reinstalling the nvidia driver normally it best to reboot afterwards
<amerigo> ok
<glade88> 'lo.. which image editor is included by default in kubuntu intrepid? I dont have gimp, and okular and gwenview aren't of much use when actually "editting" them..
<amerigo> dr_willis:  it seems to work fine
<amerigo> but i've to try it on the game
<dr_willis> glade88,  install gimp if you like it
<glade88> dr_willis: isnt it so much GTK? i can do that, but is there a reason why isnt it included by default
<ubuntu_> hi
<TuniX12> yes there is
<ubuntu_> every body
<ubuntu_> i'm a boy from tunisia
<dr_willis> gimp uses gtk.. in fact i was thinking  GTK was made origianlly for/with gimp
<dr_willis> soit uses gtk.. big deal..lots of apps use gtk
<TuniX12> ubuntu_ me too
<dr_willis> lots of stuff are not included by default - due to the cd-size limit
<ubuntu_> ok ay well
<ubuntu_> hi tunix12
<ubuntu_> nice to meet you
<TuniX12> ubuntu_ join #ubuntu-tn
<ubuntu_> there is it here any girl
<dr_willis> ubuntu_,  lots of them in #gentoo
<dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu_> thanks
<dr_willis> they all are.. even if they say they are not.. they all are secetly girls...
<dr_willis> :P
<glade88> dr_willis: thanks. I asked also at #kubuntu-devel .. I'll try out krita but gimp. thanks for the reply though :)
<ubuntu_> ok thanks
<dr_willis> glade88,  i recall there being some other image editors out -but i cant rember their names.. some were windows/linux both
<alarm> hey there. i got an issue with dolphin file browser. when i try to enter into directories with 1000+ files (generally many files), dolphin crashes. is there some way to fix that ?
<dr_willis> other then 'use konqueror' ? :)
<alarm> well why not dolphin ? to be integrated it means that it is also good, or not ? :)
<tadej_> Hello all. I don't know if this is the right place to be asking this, but I have just bought a new computer with preinstalled FreeDos and I would like to know how to remove that and install kubuntu
<dr_willis> I dont see how its really integrated any more then konqueror.. and its missing a lot ofthe fetures i liked
<TuniX12> tadej_: insert your ubuntu CD and install that's all
<dr_willis> freedos. :) weee...
<tadej_> yeah, the problem is that the cd does not run
<dr_willis> insert cd.. power up...
<dr_willis> get a cd that works.. or make a bootable thumbdrive..
<TuniX12> insert Cd and reboot
<dr_willis> how did you burn the cd?
<tadej_> yes I did it worked just fine with my other computer
<tadej_> OK, i've got it working
<tadej_> :)
<tadej_> don't know why that didn't workd 5 min ago
<TuniX12> good
<tadej_> thanky guys
<bhs> hello
<bhs> dkdkdkdk
<bhs> how to join another channel?
<bhs> plz teach me that anyguyz
<bhs> #us
<bhs> #english
<favro> try /j #newbie
<bhs> thx
<bhs> you know change another server ?
<bhs> i wanna connect irc.hanirc.org
<bhs> dd
<gioac> ciao
<[|Liam|]> Hi when I play music on Amarok (on Kubuntu) i seem to be getting alot of bass in the background, how do i get rid of it?
<freaky_t> i love kubuntu! :D
<melanie> Hi, how can I install kdeprint in kubuntu 8.10?
<anpu> can somebody plz tell me how to install driver for my audio card?
<wtffff> hi i have 3 tv cards, the first video is at /dev/video0 , but the audio is at /dev/dsp1.. how to make it /dev/dsp0?
<wtffff> hi i have 3 tv cards, the first video is at /dev/video0 , but the audio is at /dev/dsp1.. how to make it /dev/dsp0?
<maxbaldwin> is kdesu the right word?
<maxbaldwin> because it says it's not. :|
<jbisenius> hello there
<jbisenius> anyone else had any issues with their kubuntu 8.10 after the recent upgrades?
<maxbaldwin> no, what problems did you have?
<jbisenius> well, it started with my external HDs not being recoginzed anymore, and then loads of weird messages on startup that unfortunately I neither understand nor remember :(
<jbisenius> have re-installed 8.04 now, and upgrading again, so no worries...might have been from my side..just wondering if it were a general issue..
<djiezes> hi, any good tips/links for a freshly Kubuntu 8.10 RC 64-bit install?
<maxbaldwin> dijiezes: www.google.com
<maxbaldwin> jbisenius: Think it's your end. If it was 8.04 it would've been solved by now. :p
<spencer> I'm running kubuntu in a vm and for some reason the fonts are really tiny
<Reptile> vm ?
<spencer> virtual machine
<Reptile> have u tried to change system settings
<maxbaldwin> It should be under the system setting, or resolution, spencer.
<koperton> ---> need of terster for this http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=91817
<eagles0513875> i have a question i am making an ubuntu irc channel for malta ubuntu lug how do i register my channel with kubuntu
<eagles0513875> nm wrong channel
<sicy> list
<blip-> hi all,  on kubuntu 8.04 is it compiled with the Xinerama USE flag ?  thanks
<biel> hi
<biel> I'm having trouble with kubuntu hardy, kwin weird behaviour
<biel> When I enter for the first time (boot), window frames don't work, and I have to enter the session again
<koperton> mm
<koperton> strange
<koperton> maybe graphic card
<onur_> how do i disable adept_notifier?
<biel> graphic card, koperton?
<koperton> biel: I dunno but that problems i think means you have some troubles with your graphic card , have you ati ?
<biel> let's see
<biel> it's a friend's pc, :)
<biel> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<biel> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<biel> koperton, it'an intel
<biel> the pc is a laptop
<biel> hp 550
<geek> very common graphics adaptor ;p
<koperton> mm i have 945
<koperton> i knew some issues on that card
<koperton> but i really don't remember
<geek> IIRC the x3100 didn't work well with compiz ;p
<geek> least the one that was optional with hardy
<geek> i'd check but i upgraded to intrepid yesterday
<koperton> yes there are problems maybe in the forums there are solutions
<koperton> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=903288
<koperton> try to search there
<koperton> maybe here there is something http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/cs-010512.htm
<koperton> http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/
<scribbles> what do I do with a .bundle file? The copy of VMPlayer I downloaded is .bundle
<biel> thanx, koperton
<freaky_t> 5 days to go :D
<koperton> i will stay with hardy
<koperton> i will repeat xD
<freaky_t> im on intrepid allready :D
<koperton> someone wants test this : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=91817
<eagles0513875> freaky_t: ask in #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> thats intrepid support
<impalad> hola
<impalad> alguien de de la sala sabe algo de opencoffe
<freaky_t> eagles0513875: i was not asking anything ,p
<freaky_t> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> any intrepid support if u need any is in that channel
<freaky_t> eagles0513875: i know :P
<freaky_t> i need no support atm
<freaky_t> i was just chatting ;D
<eagles0513875> freaky_t: make sure its support related
<freaky_t> no if i want to say something i say it ;D
<freaky_t> and now im away ;D
<scribbles> I downloaded VMWare Player as a .rpm and as a .bundle, alien conversion of the rpm gives me a scripts error, what do I do with a .bundle?
<scribbles> is it an executable?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<emilsedgh> Howdy BluesKaj :P
<BluesKaj> hi emilsedgh
<batti5> i need help with kopete
<batti5> how use as irc client?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Run it, check its  help docs? :)
<dr_willis> I dont recall it being too hard to figure out. BUt i perfer xchat for irc
<ign0ramus> hey guys... my firefox is slow as heck now, and I realized it's because it spends 2-3 seconds "looking up sitename.com..." before beginning to connect.  How can i fix this?
<fgutierr> hi, i'm having problems with kernel 2.6.27 and my wireless adapter ipw3945
<geek> ign0ramus: sounds like your DNS server
<fgutierr> i've tried the backport thing, and ndiswrapper
<fgutierr> but nothing worked fine until now
<fgutierr> can you help me?
<ign0ramus> geeK: yep, i'm checking now... i generally use the Level3 DNS (4.2.2.1, etc), but i may go back to OpenDNS
<ign0ramus> fgutierr: fwiw, i had the same problem.  that kernel worked fine with wireless on Intrepid, but not on Hardy for me (?)
 * MikHel is unhappy with 8.10 printing....
<fgutierr> i have intrepid right now, bue on hardy it wasn't working either
<batti5> any help please, how to use kopete as irc?
<maxbaldwin> nonono
<maxbaldwin> use Konversation
<maxbaldwin> batti5
<MikHel> Anybody got experience with printing on Intrepid? It is a disaster for me!
<maxbaldwin> MikHel: Did you check the community docx?
<maxbaldwin> *docs
<batti5> maxbaldwin: i dont like konversation
<maxbaldwin> :O
<maxbaldwin> No, no idea.
<coreymon77> batti5: i do
<MikHel> maxbaldwin: No, but before I even do that, let me ask this: I installed Intrepid before RC1 and have installed all the updates. Does it mean I effectively have RC1 installed?
<batti5> but, no emotions here
<geek> MikHel: yes
<TimS> I have connected a joystick, but I'm not sure where its connected to, it shows up as Bus 001 Device 007 when I lsusb
<MikHel> Thanks geek. Well the pdftopdf is a total disaster! I have a 200 page pdf file that I want to print and pdftopdf takes almost 2GB of ram to process it and then nothing comes out....
<MikHel> :( I prefered the old postscript based printing....
<MikHel> At least it worked....
<geek> MikHel: ouch. i hardly print on linux so... i can't help there
<dr_willis> I cant recall any printing issues under linux.. so cant help much either.
<MikHel> geek: I figured ... this is a very narrow scope problem....
<dr_willis> and ive rarely used pdf stuff
<TimS> Mindfield is ffaaaaasst
<TimS> It can load gmail in less than a second :p
<biel> koperton, I've found that /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not contain any Driver item.
<biel> should I put a Driver  "intel" option?
<dr_willis> X tends to 'auto configure' itself a lot these days..
<pronoy> I just downloaded kde4.0.3 and i have a problem with mplayer audio....other players work fine....how can i fix it ?
<zbyszek> hi i have a huge problem, while booting up the system, i can see problem while starting bluetooth, there is an information "starting bluetooth" and thats it, i can do nothing else
<zbyszek> can you help?
<zbyszek> hi i have a huge problem, while booting up the system, i can see problem while starting bluetooth, there is an information "starting bluetooth" and thats it, i can do nothing else
<zbyszek> hi i have a huge problem, while booting up the system, i can see problem while starting bluetooth, there is an information "starting bluetooth" and thats it, i can do nothing else
<winterelf> hi, anyone here knows why i can't find bitchx? can't we use bitchx hardy 8.04?
<bazhang> try irrsi
<pronoy> I just downloaded kde4.0.3 and i have a problem with mplayer audio....other players work fine....how can i fix it ?
<bazhang> !info irrsi
<ubottu> Package irrsi does not exist in hardy
<bazhang> irssi
<bazhang> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1050 kB, installed size 2840 kB
<pronoy> zbyszek: can you help with the problem ?
<winterelf> sorry i got offline, i'll repeat
<bazhang> try irssi winterelf
<winterelf> hi, anyone here knows why i can't find bitchx? can't we use bitchx hardy 8.04?
<zbyszek> pronoy try vaious option with -ao switch
<zbyszek> all i can say
<winterelf> u ment ircii no?
<dr_willis> its not in the repos  i think.. try irssi if you want a text based irc client
<bazhang> no
<pronoy> zbyszek: repeat please...total noob here
<dr_willis> or the bitchX source
<Schuenemann> hey, where does firefox store my history? I need a page I visited a few minutes ago
<winterelf> thx
<zbyszek> ok pronoy try this
<zbyszek> click right on video window
<zbyszek> choos preferences
<pronoy> ya
<zbyszek> go to audio
<pronoy> ya
<zbyszek> and try with other audio
<zbyszek> drivers
<zbyszek> remeber to restart mplayer after each change
<pronoy> zbyszek : cool works...thanks a lot
<Mr-S> for bitchX, check: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401122
<MikHel> zbyszek: I see you are talking about video.... mplayer does not display anything anymore since I upgraded to Intrepid...
<coubeatczech> hello, do anyone know how to shut KDE down and continue working only in shell?
<dr_willis> coubeatczech,  stop the kdm/gdm service
<dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<coubeatczech> ok thanks
<portal> hellou there, please can somebody  help me with the wireless  network??
<dr_willis> totally depends on the exact problem/chipset...
<dr_willis> and i know very little about wireless.. :)
<dr_willis> so state the chipset of the card, and the exact problem to the channel for starters.
<emilsedgh> !ask | portal
<ubottu> portal: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<portal> how to get that wifi system??
<Mr-S> open a terminal and type: sudo lspci | grep "Wireless"
<Mr-S> it should return something like this: ...BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller ...
<portal> umm .. there says ethernet controller..
<MellowDude> hi all how is everyone today
<Mr-S> do you have a laptop or a desktop computer ?
<portal> laptop
<Mr-S> wich brand and model ?
<portal> umm fujitsu siemens amilo
<Mr-S> ok then doing the lspci command, what does the terminal say exactly ?
<portal> ispci?
<Mr-S> lspci ( it will list all devices including the wireless card )
<portal> what command do i type in there
<coreymon77> portal: open a terminal and type lspci and press entre
<coreymon77> enter
<coreymon77> portal: that command displays all hardware attatched to your comptuer
<coreymon77> portal: copy the output from it and paste it on www.pastebin.ca
<portal> theres says command not found
<coreymon77> what?
<coreymon77> lspci not found?
<Mr-S> try sudo lspci
<jussi01> portal: copy-paste it - its an l not a 1
<jussi01> Mr-S: no, please dont suggest that
<portal> nothing
<jozek> czy to wszyscy piszą po angielsku
<coreymon77> Mr-S: there is no need to use sudo for that
<jussi01> !pl | jozek
<ubottu> jozek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Mr-S> just in case .... ( i know )
<coreymon77> jussi01: why in the world is he getting command not found for lspci
<portal> i dont know
<jussi01> coreymon77: could be he mistyped it, caps maybe?
<dr_willis> using a l for an i, or a 1.
<dr_willis> or his path is incorrect
<jussi01> yeah, could be that
<jussi01> so portal did you try just copying it into the terminal from your irc client?
<portal> i tried all of those and nothing
<geek> o0
<jussi01> portal: please copy whats in your teminal now to a pastebin for me
<dr_willis> it may be wiorth wile to install the 'pastebinit' command.
<portal> there just says  command not found in everything what i put there
<dr_willis> and learn to use it.. of course.. :)
<kwin_owna_o_aero> alguem poderia me citar algumas modificações que o Kubuntu vai ter na versão 8.10? (fora ter o KDE4.1.2 por padrão)
<jussi01> portal: please do what i say ;) copy everything, including what you typed
<Mr-S> type ls into the terminal, what happends
<jussi01> !es | kwin_owna_o_aero
<ubottu> kwin_owna_o_aero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<portal> portal@portal-laptop:~$ sudo Ispci
<portal> sudo: Ispci: command not found
<portal> portal@portal-laptop:~$ 1spci
<portal> bash: 1spci: command not found
<portal> portal@portal-laptop:~$ ispci
<portal> bash: ispci: command not found
<portal> portal@portal-laptop:~$
<jussi01> portal: no, its lspci
<kwin_owna_o_aero> i'm not speak english
<jcfp> !pt | kwin_owna_o_aero
<jussi01> with an l, not an I
<ubottu> kwin_owna_o_aero: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kwin_owna_o_aero> obrigado!
<portal> haa xD
<jussi01> :)
<portal> what tthen
<andy22> Can anyone help me with Quake3 / Doom3...? Neither work now that I've upgraded to Hardy Heron
<andy22> I get Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg with doom3
<jussi01> portal: copy everything to a pastebin this time
<jussi01> !paste | portal
<ubottu> portal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> coreymon77: all yours... ;)
<coreymon77> jussi01: depending on what care we are talking, i may not actually have the time to do this
<coreymon77> card*
<portal> umm
<aes52> Can anyone help me with Doom3 / Quake3? After upgrading to HArdy Heron they no longer work
<coreymon77> portal: so, did you pastebin it
<portal> i don't know how -_-''
<coreymon77> portal: select the entire output, and copy it, then go to www.pastebin.ca and paste it
<coreymon77> then post the thing on the pastebin and give us the url it tells you
<coreymon77> holy netsplit batman!
<portal> i got an error
<Mr-S> aes52: have you tried re-installing quake3 ?
<starpollo> ohai
<aes52> no, but why should that be nedcessary Mr-S ?
<coreymon77> portal: whats it this tme
<Mr-S> becasue you have most likely upgraded the kernel and compiler as well
<aes52> hmm
<portal> i tried to go on that one link and it started to load something and then it got an error
<Mr-S> somtimes upgrading kernel means re-installing games ( software )
<aes52> ok Mr-S I'm trying that
<aes52> I'm suspicous though
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> portal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Mr-S> just try first with quake3, if successfull, do it with doom3. If not, we start the troubleshooting
<starpollo> hmm, how to make dreamweaver work in ubuntu? :O help for a noob?
<coreymon77> portal: do it there
<coreymon77> starpollo: cs3?
<portal> okay i pasted  it and  what then??
<coreymon77> portal: did you press the paste button?
<portal> yeah
<coreymon77> it gave you a url right?
<geek> starpollo: you will probably need to install wine
<Mr-S> with the info of lspci, we can see wich wifi card you are using.
<geek> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<coreymon77> portal: copy the url from your browser and paste it here
<portal> umm...  no i quess
<coreymon77> ...
<coreymon77> copy the thing in the address bar or your browser
<coreymon77> and paste it here
<tadej_> Hi all, I'm trying to download classical eclipse (ganymede version), but if I install it through adept manager I only get the old version (3.2). I really need the new one so I downloaded it manually and unzipped it. It "kinda" works but in kosole it's still saying that eclipse is not installed. How should I install it?
<portal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62536/
<coreymon77> oh boy
<portal> whatt????
<coreymon77> this might take a while
<Mr-S> ok he is using the Atheros chip.
<portal> ok..  is it bad??
<Mr-S> should be this one auto installed by kubuntu ?
<coreymon77> jussi01: i really dont have te time for this card
<coreymon77> Mr-S: not this one
<Mr-S> ohhhhh ....
<coreymon77> Mr-S: most, yes, but not this one
<Mr-S> know how that feels ( bcm43 chip set here )
<Bones122> This Atheros chip is a bugger
<coreymon77> jussi01: its an AR242x, and i really dont have the time to take care of this particular job (have to be somewhere in an hour), can you take care of it
<coreymon77> ya, i know
<Bones122> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coreymon77> most atheros chips are easy
<jussi01> nope, Im gone
<coreymon77> mine worked ootb
<coreymon77> but this one is a bugger
<portal> my man tried to get the wireless connection to work but now  he put me to do it...
<Bones122> coreymon77: checkout that link
<coreymon77> Bones122: trust me, i know, wireless problems are typically what i deal with
<portal> what i do
<coreymon> you do this
<coreymon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=800686
<Bones122> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros
<Mr-S> this link should work
<aes52> No, problem is still there
<aes52> I think it's a library or graphics card drivers problem
<aes52> since Quake3, doom3 and Tribes2 neither work
<aes52> glxgears runs fine
<Mr-S> ok for this one, start a terminal and start doom3 ( or any other game)
<Mr-S> the game will not start, but the terminal will tell us ( hopefully ) what is going on
<aes52> ..Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<aes52> #0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0xb7c0e767]
<aes52> I'm suspecting it's some kind of lib problem
<Mr-S> one moment.. checking oon something
<jannott__> tuxkart is hard :O
<Mr-S> this might be helpfull: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-782765.html
<aes52> hrm
<wolfie> so knetworkmanager doesn't seem to be scanning for wireless networks or anything. my wireless card sems to be active but i don't know how to find and connect to wireless networks (i'm new to kde)
<aes52> Sys_LoadDll(/usr/local/games/quake3/baseq3/uii386.so) failed:
<zabbadapp> huh? reading digg, won't OOo 3 be included in 8.10?
<aes52> Mr-S: It's a system wide problem I'm having
<coreymon77> wolfie: which card
<Mr-S> define system wide, other applications are not starting as well ?
<wolfie> coreymon: uh, lets see. i got a lenovo t60p i'm not sure what the card is, how do i check that?
<coreymon77> wolfie: lspci in terminal
<coreymon77> wolfie: then pastebin it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<zabbadapp> any organisation or individual that want maximum stability in the environment won't upgrade from 8.04 LTS anyway ... and the rest must wait another 0.5 years before OO3.0
<coreymon77> zabbadapp: 8.04 isnt an lts for kubuntu
<wolfie> coreymone: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<freaky_t> i want oo3 in my kubuntu :(
<coreymon77> zabbadapp: and ooo 3.0 will be just a simple apt-get away
<zabbadapp> will it?
<coreymon77> zabbadapp: why wouldnt it?
<freaky_t> im eating an apple :D
<coreymon77> wolfie: type iwconfig pastebin what you get
<coreymon77> wolfie: type iwconfig and pastebin what you get*
<zabbadapp> won't i have to add a new source for it first
<wolfie> coreymon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62547/
<coreymon77> zabbadapp: i wouldnt think so
<portal> it jammed at that cd madwifi-ng-r2756+ar5007 patr
<portal> *part
<coreymon77> zabbadapp: just because its not included doesnt mean it wont be in the repos
<zabbadapp> ok, then I retract my previous whining :-)
<wolfie> coremon: whoops pasted too much. jus see bottom :-)
<coreymon77> portal: what do you mean by jammed
<coreymon77> wolfie: no worries, do you use wep encryption?
<wolfie> coremon: yes
<portal> i put that command to the terminal and then it  want something  more ...??
<coreymon77> wolfie: that makes things alot easier
<wolfie> coreymone: nice :-D
<coreymon77> portal: it brings you back to a prompt right?
<aes52> MR-S you were right it seems
<aes52> Mr-S:
<aes52> but I don't understand why
<Mr-S> what happend ?
<aes52> reinstalling quake3 fixed it
<portal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62551/
<aes52> Nothing is compiled
<aes52> so I'm really confused by thsi
<Mr-S> here is my theory: you have upgarded the kernel and the gcc compiler. This means that quake3 will think nothing has changed.
<wolfie> coreymon77: so, any help?
<Mr-S> but the new kernel and compiler will create a new enviroment with new links ans paths ...
<coreymon77> wolfie: yup, you know the essid and wep key im assuming?
<coreymon77> portal: you messed up
<wolfie> coreymon77: no doubt.
<portal> where
<Mr-S> as reslt: quake3 and the others were going to the wrong libary paths. re-installing solves this
<kwin_owna_o_aero> sudo rm -f /
<djiezes> freaky, ooo3 has repositories for kubuntu, i just installed them on 8.10 rc, 64-bit. work fine.
<kwin_owna_o_aero> :P
<coreymon77> portal:hmm, wait a sec
<portal> this is the entire thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/62554/
<aes52> I see
<wolfie> coreymon77: i do know the essid and wep key
<aes52> so There are some settings somewhere to library files etc
<aes52> when I install
<Mr-S> this is why upgrading makes me nervous :)
<coreymon77> wolfie: okay, type this, replacing the [] with your info
<coreymon77> wolfie: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid [youressid] key [yourwepkey]
<coreymon77> example
<coreymon77> wolfie: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid blah key blah
<wolfie> coreymon77: that seems to have worked. i don't want to disconnect my ethernet quite yet just in case it didn't. now, in gnome there was a nice panel app that did all that for me. it even scanned for all available networks. any such thing in kde?
<coreymon77> wolfie: knetworkmanager is awful, sorry
<coreymon77> portal: ah, i see, you actually were fine
<wolfie> coreymon77: can i use gnome's network manager in kde then?
<coreymon77> but, if you looked in the file you unzipped, then you would have realized what i am gonna tell you
<wolfie> coreymon77: or is there an alternative to knetworkmanager?
<coreymon77> wolfie: you can use gnomes
<portal> what i do
<coreymon77> portal: type cd into a termina
<wolfie> coreymon77: just sudo apt-get gnome-network-manager?
<coreymon77> l
<nejode> wolfie, take a look at this: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<root> irssi rules!
<wolfie> nejode: will do
<root> same as bitchx!
<wolfie> nejode: will i have to remove knetworkmanager before installing wicd?
<coreymon> portal: did you type cd into terminal
<portal> yeah
<nejode> wolfie: yes
<coreymon> portal: good, now
<portal> what then
<coreymon> portal: wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903.tar.gz
<wolfie> nejode: how am i supposed to install using apt-get if after i remove knetworkmanager i no longer have an internet connection?
<aes52> Has anyone seen Konqueror crash when surfing the net?
<aes52> I have :P
<nejode> wolfie: download it first
<wolfie> nejode: just download the .deb package?
<nejode> wolfie: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reviews/6527/1/
<coreymon> portal: done?
<wolfie> nejode: thanks
<portal> how do i get that open that link
<coreymon> portal: just type wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903.tar.gz into terminal
<Mr-S> yep ... konqueror is not a perfect web browser :(
<coreymon> portal: copy and paste wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903.tar.gz into terminal
<freaky_t> firefox keeps crashing on me :(
<DaSkreech> Mr-S: No browser is
<Mr-S> you do have a point there
<DaSkreech> If they were I could download hardware :-(
<coreymon> portal: is it done?
<coreymon> portal: i have to go soon, so hurry
<Mr-S> tried doing so myself, but the dvd burner was to big for my download/directroy :)
<portal> haaa
<coreymon> yes?
<portal> it saved something
<coreymon> good
<coreymon> now
<coreymon> tar xfz madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903.tar.gz
<portal> into terminal??
<coreymon> yes
<coreymon> everything in terminal
<portal> ok then what
<coreymon> cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903
<portal> then
<coreymon> then sudo make
<coreymon> then sudo make install
<coreymon> then sudo modprobe ath_pci
<coreymon> then reboot and you should be good to go
<nejode> wolfie: you can use the -d option in apt-get to download only the required packages...
<portal> ok thanks
<nejode> ...and then install fron cache
<pronoy> how do i download the kdm theme manager using terminal ?
<coreymon> portal: now i have to go, if you still have problems, ask someone else
<aes52> how do I make konqueror the default file browsing application
<aes52> so that when I click on System-> storage fore xample, it opens up konqueror NOT dolphin
<aes52> also.. is it safe to remove dolphin?
<Mr-S> aes52: you are using KDE4 ?
<aes52> don't think so
<Mr-S> do you have a black task tray and a strange logo on the upper right corner of your desktop ?
<[ifroog]> Quick, Whats the command to free the apt-get/adept database lock?
<aes52> nope
<aes52> I think it's kde 3.54
<aes52> or something
<Mr-S> than you are not running KDE$ but the normal one .. one moment ..
<Mr-S> konqueror is the default file browser, not sure yet how to set dolphin as the standard browser
<aes52> right,
<aes52> you know the icon that you can click 2nd from the left
<aes52> where you can click 'Home folder' etc
<aes52> 'Storage'
<aes52> I want that to open up Konqeuror, not Dolphin
<aes52> also, I don't know why my Documents folder has an exclamation mark
<hume> how can I create program icons in a panel in kde4 as I used to do in kde3?
<Mr-S> check this out:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=483897
<Mr-S> make sure konqueror is set on the top level
<Mr-S> or simply uninstall dolphin ...)
<aes52> thanks for your assistance Mr-S!
<Mr-S> no problem
<MellowDude> hi up all
<MellowDude> ok i got the kubuntu 8.10 to work
<LjL> no, i'll keep sitting down, thanks
<LjL> !8.10 | MellowDude
<ubottu> MellowDude: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<MellowDude> i need to config the xserver
<MellowDude> but when i try it dont give an option to pick a graphice what i do
<freeksh0w86> Is it possible to configure the screen resolution for kdm and all users?
<MellowDude> it will not let me pick my chip set though
<Mr-S> MellowDude: KDE4 is not supported here, only KDE3.x. You can check #ubuntu+1 (irc) or edit your xorg.conf
<Tukon> hi all
<Tukon> i'm running intrepid RC
<BluesKaj> MellowDude:  perhaps the #ubuntu+1 chat will help you...the discussion there is about 8.10 and KDE4
<Tukon> how can i get adept to install koffice 2 beta?
<Tukon> i added the repo to the third party software tab, but koffice-kde4 doesnt show in the package list
<BluesKaj> beta's are seldom list listed in the source repos
<Mr-S> Koffice 2 beta: check http://www.kubuntu.org/news/koffice-2-beta-2
<Tukon> Mr-S: i did that, but the koffice-kde4 package isnt showing up in the package list =(
<DaSkreech> Tukon: known bug sorry about that. run sudo /usr/sbin/update-apt-xapian-index
<DaSkreech> hi MellowDude
<BluesKaj> Tukon:  did you copy and paste this into your sources.list ? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: he did but adept didn't rebuild the package cache
<Tukon> ah
<Tukon> thx daskreech
<DaSkreech> If he tries to install it from CLI it will work
<Tukon> lemme try it
<BluesKaj> you have to copy the whole repos line from deb to main
<DaSkreech> assuming Tukon is a he :)
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get update
<Mr-S> sorry, i was checking in Koffice 2 beta ... looks nice ..
<Tukon> DaSkreech: THANKS! Koffice 2 beta installing now...
<MellowDude> i just need to know how to edit the Xorg.confg in kubuntu on how to intall the drivers for the i845g/gl chipset or the 915 chip set
<koperton> i am disperate :) i can't find out a guys to test my new mencoder ffmepg ffmpeg2theora slider software
<Mr-S> if i understand you correclty: you will need to set Driver "i810" in xorg.conf, video devie section
<MellowDude> yes
<Mr-S> check : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88876 | there is an xorg.conf example
<Mr-S> just open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit the driver line yourself. restart X ( ctrl alt backspace ) and check
<pronoy> help please....i seemed to have closed the lower panel on kde 4.0.3 environment and now i can't access any applications
<pronoy> help please....i seemed to have closed the lower panel on kde 4.0.3 environment and now i can't access any applications
<Idzme> just add a panel
<Idzme> right mouse klick-add panel
<pronoy> Idzme
<batti5> its possible to have snow or rain on the desktop?
<pronoy> Idzme: ill be right back
<Idzme> then select add widget and select the application launcher
<Idzme> ok, that will fix it :)
<pronoy_> Idzme: no such option..
<pronoy_> just says configure desktop
<Idzme> on you're right mouse menu-you can select add widget and add panel
<Idzme> no??
<pronoy_> i'll try
<Idzme> maybe firsat Unlock you're widgets
<pronoy> Idzme: nope..no such widget
<Idzme> pronoy: why do you logg off\
<Idzme> ???
<pronoy> because kde is on this machine
<pronoy> and i have to switch between gnome and kde4 sessions
<Idzme> ok, first click with you;re right mouse button on you're desktop and choose Unlcok widgets
<Idzme> why?? you can use irc on kde alkso
<pronoy> Idzme: to access IRC i need that panel
<Idzme> alt-f2
<Idzme> then type in youre irc client
<Idzme> sorry, that's gnome
<pronoy> i'll switch over and talk to you ..brb...and sorry i am a total noob :)
<hume> anyone can point to instructions on how to create program icons in a panel in kde4?
<pronoy> Idzme: ya done
<pronoy> Idzme: no such option of unlock widgets
<Idzme> hume: yes, start you're application launcher, right click on wanted programm and then add to panel
<Idzme> what do you see under the right mouse menu??
<Idzme> under kde4
<hume> Idzme, ok.. but if I want it on a second panel, not the main panel?
<Idzme> first put the application-launcher widget in that new panel and do teh same
<pronoy> run command, configure desktop, add widgets, align horizontally, align vertically, lock widgets, lock screen and logout
<Idzme> that's who I did it :)
<pronoy> Idzme:run command, configure desktop, add widgets, align horizontally, align vertically, lock widgets, lock screen and logout
<pronoy> thats all i got
<pronoy> and the main panel was exactly what i was talking about
<Idzme> ok so no add panel, starnge, ia have al you're op[tions and teh add panel option
<batti5> need help with xsnow
<pronoy> Idzme: is there any way i can make it all default ?
<Idzme> pronoy, sorry i don't know why that option is not there, it shopuld be
<pronoy> can anyone else help me ??
<Idzme> pronoy, sorry...maybe google in gnome?? there should be some option to start a terminal with short keys (alt-F2 in gnome)
<hume> Idzme, this might sound strang, but my KDE is in swedish - which one is "Application Launcher"? The K meny?
<Idzme> =have to go now, good luck, sorry i could't help you
<Idzme> hume: yes
 * Idzme is leaving
<Mr-S> i think i can help. In the widget appletm are 2 K icons
<Mr-S> 1 K for the new KDE4 menu, and 1 for the tradional. Be aware of the red signs ( - and + ) next to them.
<Mr-S> be sure there are no red - or +. Then add 1 K button
<pronoy> Mr-S: i am not quite sure...what youi mean ?
<Mr-S> I am not at my KDE4 box now, but when moving the mouse in the black panel, right mouse click-> add widget
<pronoy> YES
<pronoy> go on
<Mr-S> a new box appaers with joices, there you will find the K launcher buttons
<pronoy>  nope
<pronoy> just widgets
<Mr-S> do you have a new box ?
<pronoy> yes
<Mr-S> what does the drop down list box say ?
<pronoy> categories and all widgets
<Mr-S> ok, make that box bigger
<Mr-S> no wyou should be able to see different icons
<pronoy> full screen
<Mr-S> just resize the box to be bigger
<pronoy> i just have all the widgets and the search field and a drop down menu
<Mr-S> ok now scroll through the widgets.
<pronoy> yes
<Mr-S> At some point a K ( blue icon with a white K in it ) should be visible
<pronoy> yes
<pronoy> its an application launcher widget
<pronoy> and aplication to launcher menu
<Mr-S> yep, this is the one. Next to it, can you see anything which might be a + sign or a - sign ?
<Mr-S> or anything in red ?
<pronoy> yes its activated so red
<pronoy> minus
<Mr-S> ok click on it an make sure no red signscan be seen
<pronoy> ok done
<Mr-S> now select the K buttun and add this one
<pronoy> yes
<Mr-S> now you should see the icon in the panel ( left hand side )
<Mr-S> klick on it, and the Menu should expand
<pronoy> there is just this widget having a menu of all my applications...now i want the main panel back....the taskbar as we know it windows
<pronoy> having the start menu and stuff
<Mr-S> good..
<MellowDude> ok intel website said to install the I915 graphics how i do that in terminal
<pronoy> Mr-S: but still the problem isn't solved
<Mr-S> go back to the add widget panel and seach fotr Taskbar .( BE aware. KDE4 is quite nasty with these widgets)
<pronoy> yes but the taskbar panel isn't there
<Mr-S> ok start a program ( it is ofthe shrunk so small, nothing can be seen. Been there myself )
<pronoy> Mr-S: it has  a taskmanager...
<batti5> whare can i find a desktop snower for linux?
<Mr-S> sorry than we need to add the ... dang forgot how it was named ...
<pronoy> yes ?
<mrunagi> !jasper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jasper
<Mr-S> the thing is you need to play wih teh wigets. they are quite unstable, it took me quite some time to get these little bastards up and running
<pronoy> yes...but the original panel...the one that comes up with the first launch having the clock and the desktops isn't there...how do i bring that
<Mr-S> xsnoe : check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5471
<Mr-S> welcome to KDE4 ... its playing with the widget
<pronoy> o man !
<Mr-S> and of course the little red signs next to the widget icons
<Mr-S> KDE4 widgets are not so stable and easy to use
<pronoy> i tried googling it but what should i write in the field ?? whats that basic panel called ?
<Mr-S> took me 20 min to get them back running like the first time. and still ...... ( arrrggggggg)
<ross> .
<Mr-S> one more tip, create a new account and log into that one
<Mr-S> ( that was my sollution )O
<pronoy> how will that help
<pronoy> the administrator account being the one i use on my gnome interface
<Mr-S> new account means that the panel will be original as the first time used. it is complete
<pronoy> yes but the i don't need an extra account hanging around
<pronoy> the same thing happened on ubuntu 8.04 without the kde and i was able to reset that
<Mr-S> in this case you will have to play with the panel settings and the widgets. its also funny that you cannot drag the widgets in the pannel around
<mopped> How can I find/search for files/directories/parts of etc, from terminal?
<pronoy> but how do i do it in Kubuntu ??
<Mr-S> so the order to add widgets is quite important
<Mr-S> like i described. the panel in gnome is completly different from the one in KDE
<aes52> how do I make my alsamixer settings permanent?
<aes52> asactl store does not seem to work
<pronoy> the now active programmes where do they show ?? i mean i don't see that panel
<Mr-S> I was under the impression we were working in KDE4 all the time ... )
<pronoy> kde 4.0.3 over ubuntu 8.04
<Mr-S> its all the same ....
<ross> I prefer kde
<Mr-S> but i think you should ask the #ububntu+1 channel here ....
<ross> I like kde4, but I lose some functionality
<Mr-S> I really need my KDe4 box to explain every single step, but i am at my laptop now
<ross> specifically, my panel doesn't span two monitors
<ross> I really like the extra room to spread the icons out
<Mr-S> kde4 is like having 3 mothers in law staying for more than 1 week
<pronoy> Mr-S: hahah.....well put
<Mr-S> :)
<ross> but, I've lost my association for text files (not when I double-click on a txt file, xboard opens up): can anyone tell me how to fix that?
<ross> I wish gvim would open when I open a txt file from a file browser
<Mr-S> right mouse click on the file, select Open with -> enter/or brows to the text editor, make sure to remember the settings. Click OK
<ross> Mr-S: Thanks--that's been bugging me for awhile now
<Mr-S> np m8 )
<mrunagi> can someone explain to me what ./configure is
<pronoy> Mr-S: how do i get kubuntu 8.10 ?
<chris__> pronoy:  update-manager -d
<Mr-S> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Mr-S> sorry wrong link
<ross> when I use "Open with:", what is the "Run in terminal" option?
<Mr-S> instruction Kubuntu 8.1 can be found her : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-rc
<Mr-S> WOrd of caution: its beta !
<Mr-S> ross: this means the terminal will be used to run this command. you do not need this one now
<ljuwaidah> hi
<ross> hi
<DaSkreech> batti5: yes
<ljuwaidah> i used kubuntu for a while but i really hated the fact that there is no root user and i can't seem to get how you do it
<ljuwaidah> so i shifted to fedora
<SlimeyPete> erm
<SlimeyPete> "sudo passwd"
<DarkSmoke> lol @ no root user
<SlimeyPete> that'll set up a root account.
<ljuwaidah> but i'm willing to give kubuntu another shot if i get it
<ljuwaidah> well, it was pretty confusing
<SlimeyPete> but jus tusing sudo is generally better
<batti5> DaSkreech: yes what?
<ross> I really like kubuntu--I tried gentoo but it was too much werk
<batti5> or you mean desktop snow?
<DarkSmoke> ljuwaidah: there is root user you just have to set the password for it by doing , sudo passwd root , and then use "su" and enter the password you setted
<Darthfrog>  /msg ljuwaidah "sudo su -" then "passwd" will enable the root account.
<ljuwaidah> ross: i used gentoo for 6 months, 3 days of which was innstalling it :(
<ross> I was installing it for 3 months
<ljuwaidah> and a total of a whole week building kde from source :(
<DarkSmoke> omg
<DarkSmoke> you do use slow computers :/
<DarkSmoke> i installed gento in 2hours
<chris__> <-quad core 8gb ram
<DarkSmoke> and compiled kde in 8hours
<DarkSmoke> :/
<ross> well, I kept backing myself into corners---I'm a linux newbie
<ljuwaidah> DarkSmoke: why don't you have an option to set it during installation?
<DarkSmoke> and by kde i mean kde-meta, all of the kde progs
<ross> I have a fast system
<ljuwaidah> DarkWizzard: my old comp was slow
<ljuwaidah> i'm not sure about this one
<DarkSmoke> ljuwaidah: because kubuntu doesn't use "su" by default it uses "sudo <command>"
<ross> I'm running Pentium 3.41ghz Intell with 4 gb RAM
<ljuwaidah> ross: why do you need 4gb? i have 2 gb and it's more than enough, what do you run?
<ljuwaidah> DarkSmoke: humm... that makes a lot of sense
<ljuwaidah> i'm giving it another shot :
<ljuwaidah> :)
<DarkSmoke> so
<ljuwaidah> when is 8.10 going to be released?
<DarkSmoke> if you want to run konqueror as roo
<SlimeyPete> ljuwaidah: end of the month
<ross> ljuwaidah: I appreciate your argument, most of my OS's don't even recognize the full 4 gb, I just bought it because I didn't know better
<DarkSmoke> i mean
<DarkSmoke> if you would like to cp a file as root, you would do "sudo mv file"
<ross> although I think it really does help with Vista
<ljuwaidah> less than 6 days remaining, woohoo!
<DarkSmoke> and that gives you as much permisions as root
<ljuwaidah> ross: i see
<ross> I probably never use it all in Linux
<ross> Windows Server 03 doesn't seem to use it well at all
<ljuwaidah> btw, you do have a 64-bit version, right?
<ross> Its a total dog
<ross> ljuwaidah: no, I'm only in 32 bits, but I don't regret it
<ljuwaidah> haha, i was asking about kubuntu ;)
<ross> ljuwaidah: I guess my cpu emulates 64 bits, but I never tried it
<ljuwaidah> *sigh* i was asking whether there is a 64 bit version of kubuntu
<ljuwaidah> Yes, there is :)
<ross> ljuwaidah: I don't know about that--I wasn't even sure you were talking to me :)
<ljuwaidah> what's this option for? Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<Bones122> 64-PC (AMD64)
<Mr-S> who wanted to know about root account un kubuntu ?
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: that'll be me
<Mr-S> check : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/default-root-password-371203/?highlight=root+password
<ljuwaidah> but i got my answer already, thanks :)
<Mr-S> its all there
<ljuwaidah> hold on a sec, you don't have torrent downloads?
<Mr-S> oh sorry ... ) well better twice than nether at all
<ljuwaidah> hahah
<ljuwaidah> true
<Bones122> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download download the 64 bit version here
<ljuwaidah> Bones122: I think i'm gonna wait for 8.10 to be released
<Mr-S> ok who has stolen my cookie !
<Bones122> That is 8.10
<ljuwaidah> it's still in beta,right?
<ljuwaidah> *rc
<ross> Mr-S: that'd be me, I was really hungry
<ljuwaidah> you guys work in the same place or something?
<Mr-S> nopw cant be you, I see my cat with a big big smile... not again )
<ross> lol
<fabricio> logout
<ljuwaidah> seriously guys, do you have a torrent download? 'cause the internet connection is pretty unstable here
<ljuwaidah> and it's not cheap either
<ross> ls
<ljuwaidah> ls?
<ross> I had my mouse in the wrong window :(
<ljuwaidah> hahaha
<ljuwaidah> You don't talk much here, do you?
<Mr-S> well this is a support channel
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: So?
<Bones122> ljuwaidah: seriously people have trie
<Bones122> tried
<ljuwaidah> Bones122: But they disappeared and nobody heard from them ever again?
<Mr-S> actually you have a point there
<Bones122> so seriously try downloading it'
<pronoy_> i need help with kde4.0.3..i just uninstalled it and i cant get the inital boot screen of ubuntu and the login screen of ubuntu....i deleted the kde package..how do i get the settings back ?
<Mr-S> but i am bussy remapping my laptop keybaord layout
<pronoy_> Mr-S:i need help with kde4.0.3..i just uninstalled it and i cant get the inital boot screen of ubuntu and the login screen of ubuntu....i deleted the kde package..how do i get the settings back ?
<ljuwaidah> Bones122: i'm not sure we're on the same page
<Bones122> pronoy_: DO YOU HAVE WINDOWS ALSO INSTALLED
<pronoy_> Bones122: nope
<Bones122> oops caps
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: Yipee! You're switching to dvorak?
<pronoy_> Bones122: any ideas..how i can get everything back before installing kde 4.0.3
<Mr-S> no just remapping the FN buttons and special keys to fit my needs
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy_: is it booting at least?
<ljuwaidah> Ah
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: What do you see when the machine finishes booting?
<pronoy_> i see the kde login screen..but it boots into gnome environment
<ljuwaidah> I don't see why people don't switch to dvorak, i mean it really is faster than querty
<pronoy_> and the login screen is of kubuntu...intially it was ubuntu
<Darthfrog> Then at the login screen (i.e. kdm chooser), go down to the bottom and in the "Session" choose "KDE".
<ljuwaidah> sometimes i type so fast that it feels like a made a mistake when i actually haven't
<Mr-S> I guess it depends on the needs and skills. not everyone knows how to switch the layout
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: i really doubt that's the problem
<pronoy_> Darthfrog: removed Kde...so no session
<Darthfrog> ljuwaidah: I can touch type in QWERTY. :-)
<Mr-S> my tyoing speed depends on the amount of coffee, and so do the typos
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: more like some times people cnanot access the settings to chage to davork
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: THen use Synaptic to install "kde-desktop".
<ljuwaidah> do you think if people knew that switching the layout is easy they'll all shift to dvorak? i doubt it
<ljuwaidah> Darthfrog: i can touch type in dvorak ;)
<Mr-S> most likely, this is true.
<Darthfrog> ljuwaidah: But I'd have to learn Dvorak.  This is a barrier to entry. :-)
<Alpha_Cluster> besides ljuwaidah eveyone is switching to colemak now remember?
<ljuwaidah> wtf is colemak?
<Alpha_Cluster> lol its the one that one the contest to remove the caps lock key
<Mr-S> in myh case i alter the Xmodmap files, and create my own xmodmap
<ljuwaidah> WTF? yet another keyboard layout?
<Mr-S> there are so many variants for keyboards ....
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Colemak
<tadej__> hi could someone please help me installing eclipse... After untaring it I'm stuck...
<Alpha_Cluster> tadej__: have you tried the eclipse in the repos its generally easy to use
<Mr-S> for eclipe try this one first : http://flurdy.com/docs/eclipse/install.html
<tadej__> yes, the problem is that I need the newest version
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh
<Mr-S> when doing source install
<tadej__> I'm new to kubuntu and that is some scary stuff. :)
<pronoy_> Darthfrog: i don't want kubuntu up again just the old ubuntu look
<ljuwaidah> WTF? why does colemak have r on the home row instead of u? u is a fucking vowel!
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy_:  did you remove kubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-desktop?
<Alpha_Cluster> lj
<[|Liam|]> My music isnt playing in Amarok, says Xine parameters how do i fix this?
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  because its point is to switch as few keys from qwerty as possible while still being better for your typing
<pronoy_> Alpha_Cluster: why do i need to install ubuntu-desktop ?? why can't it be done back to default the way i left it upon installing kubuntu ?
<Mr-S> Liam : fresh kubuntu install and trying to play mp3 files ?
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: Then edit the file /etc/X11/default-display-manager and change it to "/usr/sbin/gdm".
<ljuwaidah> but that doesn't make it better than dvorak, it just makes the transition easier
<[|Liam|]> No Mr-S
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy_:  ubuntu-desktop will pull gdm (the gnome login manager) and the proper boot screen
<[|Liam|]> it only lets me play music
<[|Liam|]> when i load up Amarok before i load up firefox
<[|Liam|]> its weir
<Mr-S> ok what codec is in use and can xine play it itself ?
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  which is the #1 problem with dvorak which btw ive tried to switch to probably 5 times now all failed
<[|Liam|]> MP3
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: how come i could?
<ljuwaidah> i'm using it right now
<tadej__> Mr-S: what is the purpose of Tomcat
<Darthfrog> !usplash | pronoy_
<ubottu> pronoy_: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Alpha_Cluster> oh i know people use it i just get frustrated with typeing slow
<ljuwaidah> i know it sucks in the beginning but it's not impossible
<Mr-S> http://linux-sxs.org/internet_serving/c62.html#WHAT_IS_TOMCAT
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  i got angry learning to touch type qwerty at first  lol
<pronoy_> Darthfrog: i can't cd to the file you mentioned
<[|Liam|]> 'Xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers'
<Alpha_Cluster> btw ljuwaidah colemak has backspace on caps lock which i think dvorak needs too
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: so have you succeeded in switching to colemak?
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: Then put "sudo" in front of the commands.
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  nah i just wanted to show it to you from what you were saying
<Mr-S> ok usually kubuntu is unable to play mp3 out of the box, it needs to download some files.
<Alpha_Cluster> i use qwerty myself right now i plan to someday hopefully get to dvorak with backspace on caps lock
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Clusterz: you can map the caps lock to backspace if you want to :/
<pronoy_> Darthfrog: it says it is not a directory
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: I did say edit the *file*.
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: yeah cept on bad keyboards that force the capslock key at the keyboard level
<Mr-S> When using amarok, a notification should alert you to download them, and offers you to do so.
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: the dir is /etc/X11.
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: so you DO believe that dvorak is better/faster than colemak
<Mr-S> as alternatief: check the repository: apt-get for xine and its codecs
<Alpha_Cluster> [|Liam|]: did you download the xine libraries?
<[|Liam|]> yes..
<Mr-S> than its wiered !
<pronoy_> Darthfrog: how do i edit it ??!?!
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: i think dvorak might be a bit better its more that windows (which i will be needing at work) doesnt support colemak
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: You're in GNOME,right?  Use "sudo gedit /etc/X11/default-display-manager".
<pronoy_> Darthfrog: done..should i restart ?
<Darthfrog> pronoy_: Sure.  That'll bring you back to the GNOME login screen.
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: i see
<ljuwaidah> WTF? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout#Other_original_layouts_and_layout_design_software
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  actually that remindes me i really wish i could use "programmer dvorak"
<ljuwaidah> i think the difference is only in the punctuation marks
<Alpha_Cluster> i know but im a Software Engineer
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: i'm a programmer
<Alpha_Cluster> exactly then you understand why its a bit better
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: that depends on the language you use ;)
<Alpha_Cluster> true i am a C/C++/C# guy
<ljuwaidah> I'm a big-time actionscript fan
<Alpha_Cluster> never touched it
<Mr-S> action script is fun
<ljuwaidah> are you kidding me? it's so high-level!
<Alpha_Cluster> ive never been a big web programmer
<Mr-S> i used to program VHDL hardware level ....
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: you can develop normal apps with adobe air
<ljuwaidah> which runs on both mac, windows, and linux
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah but your still writting "normal apps" like web apps plus adobe air is evil
<ljuwaidah> humm... i think i like the developer devorak
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<ljuwaidah> it switches the - + and {} back
<ljuwaidah> ' too
<Mr-S> what do think of Quanta ?
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: me?
<Mr-S> yep
<ljuwaidah> i've used it to write my website
<Mr-S> i love it ...
<ljuwaidah> me too, it has just enough features :)
<ljuwaidah> I think i'm giving programmer dvorak a shot
<Mr-S> I think there is almost noting left ( except flash ) it can handle
 * ljuwaidah is switching his keyboard layout
<ljuwaidah> when i last used it its graphical designer wasn't that good so i ended up writing it myself
<ljuwaidah> i kept using it because it made uploading easy :P
<eagles1> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<Mr-S> afk for a moment
<ljuwaidah> cool
<ljuwaidah> i wanna make a keyboard like this: http://www.computerhistory.org/collections/accession/102635868
<Alpha_Cluster> why?
<ljuwaidah> i forgot who made it
<Alpha_Cluster> i got my IBM model M so i dont need anything else
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: let me find the page in that book, it can take a while
<ljuwaidah> what's that?
<Alpha_Cluster> the model M?
<Alpha_Cluster> its like the tank of keyboards it is indistructable has keycaps and clicky keys
<mjbt38> http://www.sexy-lena.com/en/?uid=359291
<Mr-S> i guess this keyboards make 10 finger writing more economical :)
<pronoy> Darthforg: hey man that command totally screwed up my system...the login screens not there anymore and i run through cli now !!
<ljuwaidah> is mjbt38 a bot?
<pronoy> Darthfrog: hey man that command totally screwed up my system...the login screens not there anymore and i run through cli now !!
<ljuwaidah> lol
<mjbt38> shit
<mjbt38> sorry bout that
<Mr-S> pronoy: what do you see on the screen now ?
<mjbt38> im still not used to the middle mouse button
<Darthfrog> pronoy: Sounds like you don't have gdm installed.  Install it.
<pronoy> Mr-S: i started x again....and now i on a gui
<pronoy> but it goes out again.
<pronoy> Darthfrog: how do i install gdm ??
<ljuwaidah> what's the name of the dude that invented the mouse?
<Alpha_Cluster> like i said pronoy try installing ubuntu-desktop
<Mr-S> ok no worries, you can get GUI login back again by editing /etc/inittab
<ljuwaidah> he invented that keyboard
<Darthfrog> pronoy: sudo apt-get install gdm
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: command to install it...i am a total noob
<Mr-S> you should set it to runlevel 4 or 5
<ljuwaidah> Douglas Engelbart
<pronoy> Darthfrog: says here its already to its newest version
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Guest59137> hi, i'm using hardy 8.04 kde, does anybody have any idea how can i change the login screen, it's the regular blue screan, which is very ugly
<Darthfrog> Mr-S: Runlevel 2 in Debian systems.
<Darthfrog> pronoy: Do as Alpha_Cluster suggests.
<pronoy> Darthfrog: this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm gives a strange output
<linuser> what does apparmor do exactly other than log to the syslog?
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: installing it
<Darthfrog> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Mr-S> to change the login screen, install KDM theme manager from the repository
<Mr-S> you can download login screen from kde-look.org
<linuser> what does apparmor do exactly other than log to the syslog?
<linuser> what does apparmor do exactly other than log to the syslog? where is the set permissions like they have in vista? windows defender
<Alpha_Cluster> linuser: it watches communications between apps and the files on your computer
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: done...how do i access it ?
<Guest59137> some1?
<ljuwaidah> Guest63872: me! :P
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy:  try tyuping /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<linuser> Alpha_Cluster and when something fishy happens, then what?
<Alpha_Cluster> linuser: i dont know i havent messed with it much i know that YaST has a whole section for it in SUSE but i never touched it myself when i used SUSE
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: says its not the default display manager
<ljuwaidah> Guest65285: <Mr-S> to change the login screen, install KDM theme manager from the repository
<Darthfrog> pronoy: What's strange about the reconfigure output?
<linuser> Alpha_Cluster SUSE does not support dial ups
<ljuwaidah> oops
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy: try sudo apt-get remove kdm
<linuser> Alpha_Cluster SUSE does not support dial ups....at least the opensuse 11
<Alpha_Cluster> linuser: the only reason i brought it up was cause apparmor was started by Novell i belive
<ljuwaidah> Guest59137: <Mr-S> to change the login screen, install KDM theme manager from the repository
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: says its already removed..hang on i am guessing it requires a restart
<Alpha_Cluster> pronoy: that might help.. i dont know why thought
 * root has banned you
<linuser> Alpha_Cluster yes it was it is their answer to windows defender
<wesley> i cant get my /dev/sda3 mounted its gives me errors, where can i find the mount file where the mount points stands?
<Guest59137> ljuwaidah: thanks
<Guest13075> np
<Guest13075> oops
<Alpha_Cluster> linuser: its much better hten windows defender it found out that for some reason skype was scanning /etc/password
<Darthfrog> wesley: What kind of errors?
<ljuwaidah> Guest59137: np
<Darthfrog> wesley: The file is /etc/fstab but *be careful*.
<wesley> wrong file system or like that
<ljuwaidah> thank Mr-S
<Darthfrog> wesley: What file system is it?
<linuser> Alpha_Cluster yes it was they should bring a class action law suit against Skype
<ljuwaidah> how come i can't change my nick to 'you'?
<Mr-S> np
<Alpha_Cluster> linuser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Alpha_Cluster> it this what you were looking for?
<wesley> Darthfog i though jfs
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley to you have jfsutils or whatever its called installed?
<wesley> yes
<ljuwaidah> domn it! windows doesn't have dvorak programmer :(
<Mixed432> ljuwaidan, because you need to register it, and that nick is already taken
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley:  does it say jfs in the /etc/fstab file?
<Mr-S> what DOES windows have ?
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: yeah nothing actually has it setup
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: not colemak but odes have simplefied dvorak
<ljuwaidah> Mixed432: i don't think that's the prob, i think it's prohibited or something, if i try to change my nick to a registered name it tells me that and asks me to identify myself
<Mr-S> sorry .. that was ment sacastically. I am not a fan of windows ( anymore )
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62591/
<ljuwaidah> but it doesn't do that with 'you'
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: not even on linux?
<Alpha_Cluster> what Mr-S your not excited for Windows 7 with kernel 6.1?
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: not that i know of you might find a keylayout for it someone on the interwebs though
<wesley> Alpha_Cluster that pastebin is my stab
<wesley> fstab
<ljuwaidah> what is windows 7 supposed to have?
<Mr-S> let me first experience Windows 7. than we will see. It will still be built an Vistas kernel
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: that totally solved all problems...infact something strange is that eventhough i removed kde4 i still am able to use it
<ljuwaidah> i doubt many people will switch to windows 7
<pronoy> i am actually using it right now
<ljuwaidah> the lifecycle of vista is too short
<jannott> Windous 8 will have new kernel. Or so they say
<ljuwaidah> they can't do that with windows
<Mr-S> hard to tell. Windows 7 will be lighter and more *nix like in setup.
<wesley> I will try windos 7 if i can
<ljuwaidah> it's fucking paid!
<mjbt38> gnome vs. KDE ?
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley:  try on the last line where it says auto chaning it to jfs
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: more *nix like? how?
<Alpha_Cluster> yah they already made the "user" folder which is clearly a home folder
<maelcum> hi. how is bluetooth support nowadays? any risk of buying an unsupported (us dongle) device?
<maelcum> *usb dongle
<ljuwaidah> mjbt38: you're in a kde-based distro's channel, you're expecting to find gnome supporters? :P
<Mr-S> The filesystem, will be more like a ext3 journaling system, the mult-user under the hood will have resemblems, and more flexibility
<Alpha_Cluster> wait thye are actually guna rlease a new FS?
<Alpha_Cluster> who wants to bet they rip off zfs or something
<mjbt38> my point exactly to someone in this chan
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: can i read about it somewhere?
<mjbt38> kde much better than gnome
<mjbt38> they just dont belive
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: how do i install new themes on kde ?
<Mr-S> you need to google for it ... and have a large pot of coffee next to you.
<ljuwaidah> hahaha
<wesley> Alpha_Cluster i still dont get it mount
<ljuwaidah> btw, what happened to that tag-based fs?
<Mr-S> but there are blogs of developers, and teh first RC canidates will be released before 2009
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley: what command are you using to mount it
<mjbt38> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/New+theme+installation+systeme?content=67650
<wesley> mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: rumor out of Redmond says internal planned release date for Win7 is June 3, 2009
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley:  did you try with sudo?
<wesley> yes
<Mr-S> yep, for the RC1 canidates. THey will be shipped to the alpha/beta testers
<Alpha_Cluster> can i get a pastebin of the error message?
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: no i believe for final release is what they were saying
<wesley> wait i trying to get the error fixed
<Mr-S> the final release is planned witin 14 months
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: devs are guna get the first beta next week at Microsoft PDC
<linuser> ljuwaidah dongle? why dongle? that is cheap hardware
<Mr-S> well watta you know. Redmond is fast
<Alpha_Cluster> well it shouldnt be that hard to patch vista and then resell it with a different name and multi touch
<Mr-S> My guess is Windows 7 will be a mix if MAC OS with Windows, with a tiny flavor of linux
<ljuwaidah> linuser: wrong person
<Alpha_Cluster> my guess is its Vista gain
<ljuwaidah> btw, what do you guys think of webtops?
<Mr-S> in a certain sense. But vista is not that bad, its just the hardware specs which are redicculous
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah:  i got a nettop a AAO its not bad
<ljuwaidah> what's that?
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: its not that bad but its not as good as ubuntu
<linuser> ljuwaidah oh hahah
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: Acer Aspire One
<Mr-S> everything has its pros and cons. I like ubuntu but it will always be my second OS
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: i'm sorry, what?
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62595/  here fstab
<ljuwaidah> what's that got to do with webtops?
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley: can i get error message?
<wesley> its in dutch
<linuser> ljuwaidah what is the differnece between a webtop and a netbook
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah i thought htey are the same
<Alpha_Cluster> unless your talking about stuff like eye-os
<Mr-S> netbook is topless ? :)
<ljuwaidah> linuser: webtop is an online desktop
<wesley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62597/
<ljuwaidah> you can use it from any computer
<Alpha_Cluster> lol its a joke
<Alpha_Cluster> that is all
<ljuwaidah> come on!
<Mr-S> eyes os is for the consumer market. Just like compiz-fusion. I like some features, but in the end it drives me mad
<ljuwaidah> it's just that no good ones have been made yet
<Alpha_Cluster> gh.o.st and eye-os lack all the features and speed of a convential os
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: cloud computing is guna die i mean microsoft is making an OS for it so it must be dying now
<Mr-S> just take the application switcher for a change, nice looking but slow ....
<Mr-S> from all the windows systems I have been using, in the end i liked windows 2000 very much
<Alpha_Cluster> wesley: i dont know what is wrong anymore i mean i cannot actually read the message but ive never got that ending to it with dlmesg | tail
<ljuwaidah> i realyl think if a good one is made it'll be the next windows (if made by someone other than ms it'll be super uber cool, if it's made by ms it'll be doomsday)
<Alpha_Cluster> lj
<Mr-S> in my case, i will be a slacky for life
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: actually i doubt anyone can make a really good one and i think Microsoft is guna be saved by something else
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: slackware?
<ljuwaidah> Alpha_Cluster: why not?
<Mr-S> yes, i love slackware
<Alpha_Cluster> lol your the first level headed slackware user i have met
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: i think 3D is more likely to save Microsoft
<Mr-S> i can imagine, many slackers are bit strange
<Alpha_Cluster> im talking 3D in the sense of real 3d btw
<ljuwaidah> you mean a 3d os?
<ljuwaidah> you do realize that can be an online os
<ljuwaidah> let's face it
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: what do you mean you take the friendly ness of the ubuntu people and make it xenophobia instead
<Alpha_Cluster> lj
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: no i mean like 3d in the sense of hologram like stuff
<Mr-S> :) nice one
<ljuwaidah> can we generate holograms yet?
<ljuwaidah> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: non-free ways of viewing 3d graphics taht would kill computing
<Alpha_Cluster> lj
<ljuwaidah> you remind me of the movie "the first 20 million dollars is always the hardest"
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: im talking desktop screens that can display them prefectly
<Mr-S> i just like slackware, but I also like kubuntu. well monogamy was nether my thing
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: hey at least your not as bad as me i change linux falvors weekly sometimes and do windows stints randomly
<ljuwaidah> they were challenged to make a competer that costs less than 99$
<Alpha_Cluster> oh im not saying cheap yet but viewing stuff in 3d would kill linux in the medical industry unless they can get open drivers
<ljuwaidah> so to cut on the cost the removed the screen, they removed the keyboard, they removed the mouse, they removed the hd, and they used holograms, lasers and cloud computing :|
<Alpha_Cluster> but since companies like adobe are behind the computer stuff and nvidia i am not holding my breath
<Alpha_Cluster> ljuwaidah: and behind it is OSX?
<Mr-S> was at that point my self, gentoo, fedora, PClinuxOS, red hat, suse,...they all are nice in some way. But i feel most at home with slack. Simple, easy, user friendely ( ok this might be a paradox ), fast, reliable
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S:  how is slack simple or easy or user friendly?
<ljuwaidah> hahaha, the dude could gather everything in 70 lines of code!!!!!!!!!!!
<Alpha_Cluster> btw Mr-S i got a slackware manual printed out someowhere around here and have used it a bit myself
<Mr-S> and then there was the sexy kubuntu, easy, relaxed, zen level, but just liek a woman, complicated
<ljuwaidah> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0280674/
<pronoy> i installed kdm theme manager...now how do i run it ??
<Alpha_Cluster> its in the settings
<ljuwaidah> fuck! it's so annoying!
<pronoy> i don't see anything...just emerald theme manager
<Mr-S> pronoy: Control Center -> System Administration -> KDM Manager
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: i think that is pretty accurite especialy wiht 8.10 RC im loving Kubuntu again i left it about 2 releases ago because KDE 4.0 was so pretty but bugy and 3 was to old for me
<Mr-S> KDE4 is like a young, vergin. If you wait some more time, it will be much more fun.
<ljuwaidah> Mr-S: ?
<pronoy> Mr-S: i am using kde 4.0.3 and there is no control centre there
<Mr-S> oh KDE4 .. sorry..
<pronoy> Alpha_Cluster: any ideas ?
<ljuwaidah> how can a young vigin get more fun?
<Mr-S> klick on the kde button, and enter control center in the typ box. It will come up
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mr-S> he is right ... wuit off topic now
<pronoy> Mr-S: nope....there is no control centre
<ljuwaidah> there aren't as many people there
<Mr-S> no control center ? that is srange, or am i missing here something?
<pronoy> Mr-S: i searched for it
<pronoy> and i can't find it
<Mr-S> then search for KDM
<pronoy> nope'
<ljuwaidah> btw, don't you think botuntu is a better name for ubottu?
<pronoy> there is however system settings
<Mr-S> mhhhh. dang that i am not at my KDE4 box. one minute ...
<ljuwaidah> will i get kicked if i keep talking about off topic stuff?
<Mr-S> check system settings
 * ljuwaidah is checking system settings
<ljuwaidah> nothing there :(
<pronoy> ya found it
<ljuwaidah> ugh, i can't get any work done when i'm on irc
<ljuwaidah> later
<ljuwaidah> thank y'all
<Mr-S> sorry... looks like kdm for KDE4.x is quite a handfull. check the ubunttu forum or linuxquestion.org about it.
<Mr-S> i thought you were having KDE3.x
<aeonoris> What's it called when Kubuntu opens up everything that you had open when you last logged off/shutdown?  I'm trying to disable it but I don't know what it's called so Googling it doesn't help much.
<pronoy> Mr-S: i can't seem to install the theme..its in .tar.gz format
<Mr-S> in this case untar the files and check for a readme.txt file.Or try to install the file, with KDM.
<Mr-S> Please remember, KDE4 is still not supported here. I will try my best to help you, but its no guarantee
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S:  not till next week lol
<Mr-S> my kdm themes are also in tar.gz format
<aeonoris> Nevermind, it's session management...
<Mr-S> next week, please dont remind me of next week, will be hell !
<Alpha_Cluster> Mr-S: hey im using hte RC and i have no problems with 4.1.2
<Mr-S> you lucky one !
<Mr-S> :)
<Alpha_Cluster> of course i know wtf im doing which probably helps
<Mr-S> i second that lol
<Lanoxx> will it be possible to install 8.10 with kde3.5?
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont believe so...
<mrunagi> is kde 4 finished?
<mrunagi> and bug freeish?
<Mr-S> nope. KDE4 has gone a long way, but still not there
<Alpha_Cluster> im using KDE 4.1.2 and kubuntu 8.10 right now and i have no bugs... well besides the fact akrogator doesnt grabe my goggle reader feed
<Darthfrog> mrunagi: KDE 4 won't be finished until KDE 5 comes out. :-)
<jannott> KDE4 is total re-write or how so many bugs got in?
<Lanoxx> Alpha_Cluster: its not about bugs
<Mr-S> details, details, details, .... :)
<Lanoxx> its more about features that are std in 3.5 and not yet in 4.1.2
<Lanoxx> some will be in 4.2
<Alpha_Cluster> lol actualy its more like 4.2 i think they are looking at for "bug-free"
<Lanoxx> however
<mrunagi> can anyone point me to a bash script
<Alpha_Cluster> Lanoxx: i thought KDE 4.2 was supposed to be "feature complete"
<mrunagi> or tell me what it is i have to do to get a bash script to run.........like #! or something
<Darthfrog> mrunagi: Anything in /etc/init.d/
<Mr-S> mu guess with KDE4.3 everything will be "perfect"
<Alpha_Cluster> mrunagi: um what do you mean?
<mrunagi> i want to make my own bash script
<Alpha_Cluster> mrunagi: has tit been made exicutable "chmod +x"
<mrunagi> i havent made it yet
<favro> mrunagi: the first line in a bash script is   #!/bin/bash
<mrunagi> there we go
<mrunagi> thank you
<Alpha_Cluster> btw im doubting htere will be a KDE5 for a long time
<Darthfrog> mrunagi: You can either "chmod +x <scriptname>" if the first line in the script is "#! /bin/sh".
<Darthfrog> Or "bash <scriptname>".
<Mr-S> some basic info on bash scripting, can be found here : http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<penguiniator> mrunagi: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Lanoxx> kde5 +6 years or more i think
<blackflag> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Lanoxx> anyway, for exable there is still now multirow task bar in 4.1.2
<Lanoxx> s/now/no
<Alpha_Cluster> Lanoxx: thta could be seen as a feature
<zabbadapp> yeah, and it's not possible to have a very low profile, no background, taskbar either ...
<Lanoxx> Alpha_Cluster: that depends on definition, for a programmes side of view everything that concerns useability might be a feature, while a users generally wants a system that "just works" if such things are not included he will probably rather think of it as a bug
<Mr-S> its time to go ... have fun
<raylitalo> can anyone help me with the "find" syntax?  I've always been confused by it--if it works for me it's more luck than anything...
<raylitalo> can anyone help me with the "find" syntax?  I've always been confused by it--if it works for me it's more luck than anything...
<byteme_> how can I back up my dvds?
<raylitalo> byteme_: burn copies?
<byteme_> windows has dvd shrink, but not sure about linux
<byteme_> yes
<byteme_> of store movies
<favro> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<byteme_> I just got the hulk today and my kids are already wanting to eat it
<byteme_> cool thanks
<raylitalo> lol
<byteme_> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<byteme_> I get a bad command
<byteme_> I guess the commands are the same for ubuntu as Kubuntu
<favro> that file might not be executable
<NamShub> byteme: its /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<NamShub> (no "examples")
<byteme_> dang
<byteme_> missed that that
<byteme_> thanks
<NamShub> np
<byteme_> cool, something happened
<linuser> what happened?
<byteme_> able to play dvds
<byteme_> now I will be able to copy them
<byteme_> I just need a descent program that you guys recommend
<byteme_> you use vocopy?
<byteme_> sweet, it appears that we have DVD Shrink for linux as well
<Guest30801> Anyone know what 'encodeDlg' is?
<Tecumseh> Guest, I guess that it's an encode dialog
<Guest30801> thank you tecumseh
<linuser> using apparmor how big does your syslog get?
<linuser> as if the constant connection attempts dont make you log big enough apparmor makes it 3x bigger
<mr---t-> coreymon77: I figured out why Iwas only at 3.5.9, I didn't have the backports enabled.
<mr---t-> all better now
<Under_Wraps> Good evening
<Under_Wraps> how do I remote access Gutsy from Windows 2000 they are on the same LAN
<Under_Wraps> ?
<mr---t-> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<notriddle> Under_Wraps: There are a few ways, depending on what your requirements are.
<notriddle> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<notriddle> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Under_Wraps> I guess it's remote desktop that I need, several programmes cause Gutsy to 'crash' but the HD light still flashes
<notriddle> Under_Wraps: VNC can be used to remotely access a complete desktop, whereas SSH can be used to remotely run individual applications.
<Under_Wraps> I can't use the keyboard or mouse
<linuser> ubottu SSH has security problems
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Under_Wraps> do I install SSH then VNC?
<linuser> Under_Wraps google SSH security then install
<notriddle> Under_Wraps: One is not dependent of exclusive of the other.
<Under_Wraps> many thank linuser and notriddle :)
<notriddle> Under_Wraps: To access a Linux system through SSH, install openssh-server and install a client on the Windows system.
<notriddle> Under_Wraps: To access a Linux system with VNC, install tightvncserver, though I don't know as much about VNC as SSH.
<ardchoille> Konqueror keeps asking me to install flash for some websites, but I really don't want to use flash. How do I stop konqueror from reminding me to install flash?
<notriddle> ardchoille: Is Flash installed, or do you simply not want to install Flash and don't want to be asked about it.
<ardchoille> I don't want to install flash and I'd like to not be asked about it
<ardchoille> it's not currently installed
<mrunagi> is it possible to autorun a script at startup?
<ardchoille> mrunagi: you can put an autostart item in  ~/.kde/Autostart
<aurachron> is there anything different about setting up a static ip between hardy and ibex?
<mrunagi> oh awesome thank you
<ardchoille> yw :)
<pulaski> Hi, I have two machines.  One is running Hardy 8.04 server and the Hardu 8.04 desktop.  I am trying to config NFS on server.  After installng nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server, /ect/hosts.allow, /hosts.deny and  /etc/exports, then run either "exportfs -ra" or when I try to start the NFS server using "sudo nfs-kernel-server start" I get the following error: "* Exporting directories for NFS kernel daemon...  exportfs: /etc/exports:1:
<pulaski> syntax error: bad option list".  My /etc/exports file is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/62611/.  I'd appreciate any suggestions including links to helpful docs and NIS info..
<favro> pulaski: try   sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start
<nejode> pulaski: there can't be spaces after the comas
<blip-> hi all,  i want to use Kpowermanager instead of the default powermanager utility on kubuntu 8.04... but i can't seem to find the package in in adept so i can remove it.  anyone know the package name ?    thanks
<nejode> blip: kpowersave
<blip-> nejode: sorry i got the names mixed up... the tool i installed is called Kpowersave... but kununu 8.04 has a little green battery icon which lets one specify brightness and cpu speed.  thats the one i want to remove
<blip-> nejode: the About of it says PowerManager 0.8
<nejode> blip: powernowd
<blip-> i'll check that out.  thanks
<nejode> blip: I'm not sure, but I was having problems on a desktop machine, removed powernowd and all OK
<notriddle> !powernowd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd
<blip-> nejode: a similar question please,  you know the Software Sources menu which lets you select mirrors for the repositores ?  I currently open it up through clicking Adept->Manage Repositories after starting up Adept power manager.. is there a way to open it manually from a console ?  Because i want to uninstall Adept and use Synaptic
<nejode> blip: you can use both without problems, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<notriddle> blip: Should be software-properties-kde.
<jannott> nejode, that command will not work, just tryd :D
<blip-> thanks.   i'm gonna uninstall Adept now through Synaptic :D
<notriddle> !software-properties-kde
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nejode> blip: sorry, I don't get it... you want to edit your sources.list manually?
<blip-> nejode: it's good now.  i wanted the software-properties-kde command.  thanks
<notriddle> blip: software-properties-kde will allow you to edit your sources list without Adept.
<nejode> OK
<blip-> oops,  Kubuntu-desktop depends on Adept Manager... i'm stuck with Adept for ever :(
<ardchoille> jannott: Why won't that command work?
<ardchoille> blip-: kubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage, it can be safely removed. But you might want to keep it or re-install it before any upgrades
<jannott> try yourself
<ardchoille> jannott: I did, and it worked for me
<jannott> :O
<nejode> blip: remove it fron your K menu
<notriddle> blip: Uninstalling kubuntu-desktop is safe.
<MellowDude> i got a question
<notriddle> MellowDude: What is it?
<nejode> ...at least you won't see it
<blip-> oh i see.  k i'll remove it.
<MellowDude> when i click on a pic on the net and try set it as desktop back ground it does nothing y
<notriddle> MellowDude: Download the image, then set it as the background.
<MellowDude> theres no other way
<notriddle> MellowDude: The image has to sometime be downloaded to view it at all. If you want it as your background, you probably want it in a permanent location so it won't be downloaded every time you start your computer.
<jameswf> i save all my images to "wallpaper then it auto cycles through em
#kubuntu 2008-10-26
<ardchoille> Will ibex be an LTS release?
<notriddle> ardchoille: No.
<ardchoille> ok
<notriddle> ardchoille: Hardy is LTS, though.
<ardchoille> ah, thanks
<notriddle> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<notriddle> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ardchoille> wait, I have Hardy and someone told me it wasn't LTS
<jannott> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA
<notriddle> !9.10
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 9.10
<jannott> :)
<notriddle> !7.10
<ubottu> Gutsy - ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<jannott> !1.04
<notriddle> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1.04
<notriddle> !6.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.04
<favro> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<blip-> !7.04
<notriddle> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ardchoille> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<blip-> !diaper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diaper
<Roger_Klotz> can anyone give me the command to disable visual effects from terminal in KDE? Im in failsafe startup right now because I get a black screen after normal login
<Roger_Klotz> and it only started happening when I enabled effects
<notriddle> Roger_Klotz: You can disable KWin compositing by setting the Enabled option under [Compositing] to false in ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc.
<Roger_Klotz> notriddle: where do I add the [compositing]
<notriddle> Roger_Klotz: The kwinrc is divided into sections. Isn't there a [Compositing] section in it?
<Roger_Klotz> i can get to it after using chmod, but i get line 4: [Compositing]: command not found
<notriddle> edit kwinrc, it's a configuration file...
<Roger_Klotz> im in failsafe mode, how would I do that in terminal
<emma> Any of you ever use firefox or do you stick with konqueror?
<notriddle> nano should give a very easy editor...
<notriddle> emma: I stick with Konqueror, though I know a lot of people use FF.
<emma> So it's not blasphemy to put FF on your kubuntu?
<favro> emma: not at all
<favro> !foss
<ubottu> freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Roger_Klotz> notriddle: ty for helping a noob
<Roger_Klotz> :D
<notriddle> emma: It depends on who you talk to. I don't find it blasphemy to do it, though you do get a bunch of new "stuff"...
<justin_> can anyone help me with mobile hardware settings?
<emma> notriddle: FF is not a gnome app though eh?
<notriddle> Roger_Klotz: yw.
<Roger_Klotz> how do i save changes and exit now?
<ardchoille> Roger_Klotz: ctrl+o  and then  ctrl+x
<notriddle> emma: It is in some ways a GNOME app, however you can use GNOME apps on KDE, KDE apps on GNOME, XFCE apps on GNOME, XFCE apps on KDE........
<emma> well i don't really like the idea of putting any GNOME app on my KDE.
<emma> konqueror works pretty well.
<notriddle> emma: GNOME's main relation with FF is that they provide quite a few pieces of framework for FF, so by installing FF, you install parts of GNOME.
<emma> It would be neat if someone would make a KDE FF
<notriddle> emma: Okay, then use Konqueror. Actually, I think there is an effort to do that.
<emma> That would be nice.
<ardchoille> emma: also, some folks like opera, but I don't think it's open source
<emma> Nope it's not.
<MellowDude> FF works great for me
<emma> I also don't like how opera tries to do a million things at once.
<MellowDude> fast after a few little tweaks
<ardchoille> yeah
<ardchoille> I like firefox too, my bank website doesn't work in konqueror regardless of the fake user agent
<notriddle> try #ubuntu-bots, asking what is the best web browser.
<ardchoille> Konqueror keeps asking me to install flash for some websites. I don't want to install or use flash. How do I make konqueror stop asking me about it?
<notriddle> ardchoille: FF also asks, though in a passive popup instead of a non-passive one.
<ardchoille> I must have turned that off for ff
<ardchoille> Kubuntu just keeps getting better and better :)
<coreymon77> why is everyone in all of my channels bashing ff all of a sudden
<blip-> korea
<Under_Wraps> Opera is closed source but free
<ardchoille> That's what I thought
<coreymon77> opera=bloated piece of poo imo
<Under_Wraps> lets not go there ;)
<coreymon77> well, atleast we can all agree on something
<coreymon77> internet explorer sucks
<coreymon77> ;)
<Under_Wraps> agreed
<blip-> that reminds me,  i need to install ie4linux
<coreymon77> why exactly?
<blip-> to check what websites i create look like for M$ users :)
<blip-> although i'm starting to pay less attention to them,  i actually wrote on the site:  "Page best viewed with Mozilla Firefox browser under Linux enviroment"  :D
<ardchoille> blip-:  It's nice that you think about your visitors like that, good job
<emma> Any plans to put pulse audio into kubuntu in one of the next releases?
<coreymon77> blip-: as long as it is firefox, it really makes no difference what enviroment it is
<blip-> coreymon77: true.  but it's cool to make them think they aren't getting the best experience by using windows. lol
<int20> hi all
<blip-> hi int20
<int20> how I can detect my dial-up modem in kubuntu? I have samsung r40 laptop
<blip-> int20: i did that last summer, you'll need to first find out if you have a winmodem ie windows software based modem or a proper modem.  this website was an excellent resource   http://www.linmodems.org/
<int20> blip-: yes I was google this site
<blip-> int20: i don't know of any kubuntu/ubuntu specific things that make your linux modem life easier
<int20> blip-: ok, thx :)
<blip-> int20: they have a script that will scan and tell you your modem.  you're welcome.   good luck :)
<favro> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<int20> blip-: this script at linmodems don't gunzipped
<int20> :(
<ardchoille> !modem
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<int20> and http://www.heby.de/ltmodem - 404
<int20> ScanModem Tool - don't work :(
<blip-> int20: why not ?    use Ark to uncompress it
<int20> "An error occured white trying to open the archive"
<ardchoille> int20: use file to find out what kind of file it is: file /path/file
<coreymon77> lol dialup
<blip-> int20: maybe your file is corrupted.  download again.   i just downloaded and uncompressed it succesfully
<ardchoille> there are some areas which still dont have dsl
<jannott> amazing
<blip-> some areas as in 90% of the planet
<int20> Yeah, I don't have DSL at my travels
<coreymon77> blip-: thats because most of the planet is water
<blip-> come to think of it,  a lot of asia probably has DSL too
<blip-> coreymon77: lol
<buntu> hey I notice some games on kubuntu 8.04 don't have a fullscreen option, is there any programs in kubuntu to allow me to change a window's size?
<blip-> i wonder if russia has DSL widespread, specially the western region
<blip-> buntu: the window manager it self should let you
<blip-> buntu: meaning click the top left icon --> advanced --> fullscreen  (although maybe it becomes disabled in 3d games)
<buntu> hmm but the max option (top right) dosen't appear so can't do it there = (
<buntu> in games i mean
<buntu> oh never tried the left, i see it now thx ill check that = )
<int20> blip-: hmmmm. can you send me this file? plllls. :) Unfortunately, my ark don't unpack this file. :(
<ladycrossfader> hello
<ladycrossfader> hola
<blip-> int20: try checking if gunzip is installed on your system
<ladycrossfader> i love ubuntu
<int20> blip-: yes, gunzip installed on my system
<ardchoille> blip-: it may not be an archive.
<blip-> ardchoille: it's just a .gz
<ardchoille> you can rename virus.exe to package.tar.gz and konq sees it as an archive
<ardchoille> file /path/file  <- will tell you what it really is
<blip-> ardchoille: lol.   this one is good i cfilehecked it with
<blip-> *checked it with file
<ardchoille> ok
<blip-> int20: i can upload it for you, but you should get the decompression problem sorted out.
<int20> blip-: ok. I have find the mirror of linmodems (http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/first.html) now I try download this file from .il location.
<blip-> int20:  here you go,    http://www.quickfilepost.com/download.do?get=0aa7f43412f11f3afa6def9c72694e95
<int20> blip-: thanks!
<blip-> int20: np
<blip-> emma: hi,  you mentioned pulseAudio a while ago,  what exactly does it do for you ?   My system sound is currently working in Amarok and skype... is it worth moving to pulse Audio ?   thanks
<emma> blip-: I doubt it. I've heard that it lets you adjust volume control differently in each app.
<ardchoille> that's a nice featrue
<ardchoille> *feature
<emma> blip-:  They put pulse audio into Ubuntu (gnome version) Hardy, and it caused a lot of people headaches. Kubuntu seems to have wisely avoided that snafu.
<emma> still, pulse audio was put into ubuntu (gnome version) because it is the latest new thing, and eventually kubuntu should probably put it in there, avoiding the mistakes.
<blip-> emma: yes i read about that feature... while it sounds cool i don't see any real world benefit.   i mean how hard is it to modify volume when i pop in a dvd vs when i was talking on skype.
<emma> pulse audio also lets you play audio on your network I believe.
<blip-> actually the reason i'm interested is because my laptop mic doesn't work... neither in sound recorders nor skype... maybe pulse audio will help
<emma> so, i could be wrong about this, I think you could play music through speakers on a machine different from the machine where the files are located.
<MellowDude> u know what i like about linux
<MellowDude> i can ghost a 40 gig hard dirve and make it an 80 gig
<MellowDude> :)
<raylitalo> Bash question here: how do you test to see if an argument to a bash script was supplied or not?
<raylitalo> I'm thinking of something like: if "$1" == "" then
<raylitalo> I suppose I'm a pest--a google search would handle this kind of question....
<ardchoille> raylitalo: I've found #bash to be a great help with bash scripts
<raylitalo> ardchoille: I need anything that is a great help: what is #bash?
<ardchoille> it's another channel here on freenode
<ardchoille> type: /join #bash
<raylitalo> ah--great!  Thanks!
<ardchoille> yw
<raylitalo> I don't think I'd survive withtout irc
<ardchoille> same here
 * mjbt38 is away: Gone away for now.
 * Emjay is back.
<int20> I want to copy my DVD with Kubuntu to my disk. How I can write commant in bash? cp /media/Kubuntu ... /* [destination]? I want to use destination for local repository
<int20> *command
<Darthfrog> cp -r
<Darthfrog> or cp -a
<guille> j
<int20> Darthfrog: thanks. I can use this data files (from my DVD) as repository after that?
<guille> como hago para montar mi propio servidor???????????
<Darthfrog> int20: If you set it up properly in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<int20> Darthfrog: ok
<Darthfrog> int20: That's where the repositories are configured.
<guille> quiero montar mi propio servidor web con ubuntu como hago????????????????'
<Darthfrog> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<int20> hmmm.
<int20> !ru | int20
<ubottu> int20, please see my private message
<int20> !lv | int20
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv
<int20> !lt | int20
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lt
<int20> :( No information about Latvia and Lithuania :]
<Darthfrog> int20: Please try "/msg ubottu !<topic>"
<int20> Darthfrog: ok, excuse me
<Darthfrog> np.  And you don't need the "|int20
<Darthfrog> for yourself. :-)
<int20> :)
<ryan-c> Does anyone know why the audiocd kioslave would be giving me permission denied accessing audiocd:/dev/scd0?  Perms on the device are 660, user root, group cdrom, and my account is in the cdrom group.
<ryan-c> (Kubuntu 8.04)
<ryan-c> nvm, it apparently needs a /dev/cdrom -> /dec/scd0 symlink
<philip_> hey
<philip_> i need help
<philip_> help with sound card needed
<favro> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<philip_> ok thanks testing that
<philip_> What is ARTS?
<favro> !info arts
<ubottu> arts (source: arts): sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 40 kB
<philip_> !info arts
<philip_> how can i enable it?
<favro> it says it is optional so look in adept to see if it is installed
<favro> first
<philip_> ok
<philip_> adept manager?
<favro> yep
<philip_> k
<philip_> thanks checking that
<favro> :)
<philip_> it's installed but it says i can upgrade it
<philip_> would arts-dbg make a difference?
<favro> first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked.
<philip_> enable the sound system is checked
<favro> I don't think so - dbg is debug afaik
<philip_> ok
<NamShub> wouldnt the first step check if the sound card work at all? (type: mpg123 file.mp3)
<philip_> found an audio plugin im trying
<favro> I use   aplay -l   in konsole to see if my card is recognized
<philip_> what do u mean nabshub?
<philip_> ok how can i get there?
<favro> mpg123 is not installed by default
<philip_> so should i search for it in adept?
<favro> use aplay -l in konsole
<philip_> where's konsole?
<favro> kmenu-system-konsole
<philip_> k
<philip_> o the terminal
<favro> or alt+F2 and type konsole
<philip_> so now what do i do there?
<favro> type   aplay -l   to list audio devices
<philip_> ok i know thx
<philip_> typed it
<favro> what did it return/
<philip_> ill paste it here
<favro> !paste]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste]
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<philip_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<philip_> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC861VD Analog [ALC861VD Analog]
<philip_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<philip_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<philip_> it wont flood.
<stdin> philip_: please use the pastebin in future
<philip_> ok sorry about that
<favro> so your card is recognised - in konsole still type   alsamixer   and turn things up
<philip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62677/
<philip_> ok i did
<Lynx-O> if I use the 8.10 RC will it be easyto update to the new one on the 31st?
<narex> sorry for stupid question - if i have "quakenet #notpron" what I must to do to log on that chat (in konversation)
<favro> philip_: any sound working?
<philip_> when does 8.10 come out?
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<philip_> no well it's restarting system
<philip_> so im gonna see what happens theb
<philip_> then
<philip_> i mean the sound system
<favro> k
<philip_> where was the pastebin again
<philip_> it's useful
<favro>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<stdin> narex: press F7 and put in the server irc.quakenet.org, then when you're connected type: /join #notpron
<philip_> k thanks
<philip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62679/
<philip_> thats what i got now
<philip_> on my sound mixer
<stdin> Lynx-O: yeah, you just keep updated
<philip_> Can i post pics on the pastebin
<favro> nope - there are pic pastebins about tho
<philip_> o cool
<Bones122> atheros = atherosclerosis
<philip_> no sound so far
<favro> any speaker icon at bottom left?
<philip_> yeah
<Bones122> !atherosclerosis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atherosclerosis
<favro> bottom right I meant...
<philip_> no i moved it earlier
<philip_> u were right... lol
<favro> right click it and use pcm as master
<favro> hehe
<philip_> i hit ok
<philip_> on pcm
<philip_> testing now
<philip_> ugh no diff
<favro> and all in alsamixer are turned up?
<philip_> yeah but in the sound setting what should i choose for hardware
<narex> stdin: danke:D
<philip_> the audio device
<favro> there should be default and your sond card as options - use your sound card
<philip_> i dont have that there
<philip_> i just have the default one
<philip_> ones* like OSS linux architecture etc.
<favro> alsa is what I'd use first
<philip_> i did
<philip_> my pcm is set 2   90<>90
<philip_> hey dolo
<favro> try it using master instead of pcm
<philip_> ok
<philip_> testing...
<philip_> no diff
<philip_> in the alsa the speaker setting seems to be pink maybe thats default or something i wouldn't no
<philip_> know
<philip_> hey!!! no diff
<philip_> i hate having driver issues
<philip_> if ur interested in knowing the reason im on kubuntu it's cuz my vista got curropted
<philip_> corrupted
<philip_> ill post
<philip_> an image online then provide link here
<philip_> btw im on a laptop
<philip_> anybody else know about that
<favro> what does   lsmod | grep snd   return?
<philip_> sound card stuff
<philip_> idk lemme try that
<philip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62682/
<philip_> that
<favro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845 - is a howto for your card
<philip_> Thank u for all the help u r giving me wether it works or not still thanks
<favro> np
<what_if> posted a bug about dolphin, if I could get some to verify https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/289338
<philip_> ok so what would i do i don't really get the forum post
<what_if> handles previews of large image files poorly :(
<philip_> OH, how much memory do u have?
<philip_> to what if
<what_if> 1gb
<ardchoille> I haven't been able to make "view hidden files" persistent in dolphin so I don't use it
<philip_> o i have 512 megs upgrading 2 2 soon
<what_if> philip_: even with that the bug I posted would bring the system to a crawl, lol
<mjbt38> Sysinfo for 'BlackBox': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz at 3502 MHz (7006 bogomips), HD: 122/227GB, RAM: 1997/2014MB, 127 proc's, 2.7d up
<mjbt38> anyone watch ufc i have a streaming link to tonights fights
<philip_> that forum post (favro) tells me that i think im gonna try with headphones
<philip_> stay on topic
<philip_> i mean like ubuntu chats
<ardchoille> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mjbt38> lol
<philip_> Wow i was right
<philip_> do u guys like Konquerer?
<philip_> i mean is there firefox for kubuntu
<philip_> yeah there is just checked
<Reed_Solomon> yes and yes
<ardchoille> philip_: you can run gnome apps in kde, firefox runs nicely in kubuntu
<what_if> konqueror > dolphin
<philip_> Makes sense
<favro> philip_: from aplay -l was a code listed For example: "Code:ALC861VD/660VD"?
<philip_> i was surprised it doesnt come with GIMp
<philip_> lemme see
<philip_> idk
<philip_> no there wasn't
<philip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62683/
<philip_> favro: there it is
<philip_> that's what i got on that thig
<philip_> thing
<philip_> srry for my mispellin
<favro> philip_: Changing or adding the following sentence: options snd-hda-intel model=3stack ) into the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file.
<favro> do that
<philip_> how do i do that is my question
<philip_> I am so unfamiliar with the terminal.... i know the cmd and maybe even the mac terminal but not the linux one
<philip_> i once knew how to untar thought not anymore
<favro> alt+F2 then type kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<philip_> k
<favro> and as the last line add    options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<philip_> what u mean the last line when i hit alt f2 or after once alsa base opens?
<favro> add it as the last line in the file
<philip_> k
<philip_> saved it
<philip_> now what
<favro> needs a reboot
<philip_> k rebooting brb
<billyd> anyone know how to force the opening screen in Kooka to come up.. I've un-installed and re-installed, purged and re-installe til I could puke??
<philip_> back
<favro> billyd: I don't use kooka but is there a hidden folder in your home dir for it?
<xeromal> Hey
<philip_> g22g thanks
<philip_> favro
<favro> philip_: it's ok now?
<billyd> I don't know.  HOw do I find a hidden folder?
<philip_> yeah
<favro> billyd: ctrl+h normally or view-show hidden files
<billyd> OK
<favro> philthat howto has diff options if something is missing - e.g. headphones or such
<favro> phil
<billyd> It skips from .kde
<billyd> to  .local
<favro> I don't know what you mean - what skips?
<billyd> I may want to zop the .strigi file.  I thought I had un-installled the trouble making program
<billyd> Sorrry - the file folders skip from .kde to .local
<xeromal> Guess, I know this is a very dumb question but I am having very dumb issues with recording sound off of youtube. I am trying to use ALSA or Audacity but I cannot get either to work.
<memeemeee> oh dear!
<xeromal> Ok, well Hello memeemeee
 * memeemeee sweating bullets while he reinstalls w/out formatting drives
<memeemeee> my grub broke
<ardchoille> memeemeee: after installing Windows?
<memeemeee> I was messing with gparted and the next time I restarted I got Error 15.
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<memeemeee> no. after formatting my secondary SATA
<memeemeee> so i unpartitioned sdb and then got error 22
<billyd> Ni Ni
<ardchoille> memeemeee: maybe this will help?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<memeemeee> best solution I could find on the forums was to run the install CD without formatting. but now I'm worried about what I'll loose
 * memeemeee stupidly took things into his own hands without coming to the irc first
<memeemeee> brb
<memeemeee> back
<memeemeee> looks like I'll have to reinstall flgrx
<jimmy51_home> sound suddenly isn't working in one app.  how can i restart sound support from the cmd line?
<jimmy51_home> init.d/alsa?
<jimmy51_home> init.d/alsa-utils restart maybe
<jimmy51_home> trying...
<mjbt38> smd
<joshuaxiong> How do you enable exe on linux?
<JoshuaXiong> /who #
<JoshuaXiong> woor
<JoshuaXiong> /server -m irc.swiftirc.net
<favro> .exe are for windows only
<JoshuaXiong> I...
<JoshuaXiong> wtf
<JoshuaXiong> fu ck you
<JoshuaXiong> fuck you ningas
<JoshuaXiong> fuckkk
<favro> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<favro> thanks
<condon> Can anyone tell me what might be keeping my compiz from initializing?  I've set everything up in ccsm and ran compiz --replace, screen just blinks a couple times then back to normal.
<amdpox> condon, try running from terminal and paste any output
<condon> No whitelisted driver found
<favro> so you don't have xgl working then?
<amdpox> condon: what video card, drivers are you using?
<condon> sorry, had to log out, lost my title bars and couldn't type anything.
<condon> what do I have to do to set up xgl?
<favro> have you tried to do some compiz stuff? - the first time I used it I couldn't tell it had started
<condon> Yep, tried that too
<condon> no cube, no wobble, no magnification, nothing.
<favro> your title bars going away is compiz working
<condon> and not being able to type in text fields?
<favro> afaik
<favro> well have you set up the vid card to use the right drivers?
<condon> I've got nvidia-glx-new installed, do I need legacy or some other driver?
<favro> that should be fine
<favro> !compiz
<condon> don't know, really new to k and compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<condon> thanks for the link
<favro> maybe amdpox will know more about compiz in kde?
<amdpox> There's really no difference to using it in any other situation
<amdpox> the titlebars disappearing and focus bugs means you had no window manager running at all
<amdpox> condon, what does "glxinfo | grep direct" tell you?
<amdpox> anyway, I have to go
<favro> he went to #compiz I think - thnx
<_2> so anyone ever have problems using ssh over an adsl modem ?   it seems to "refuse conneciotns"
<MellowDude> is there a way to make Mplayer play all embeded flash movies
<condon> one second amdpox, no answer what so ever over there, will check now
<_2> err  _t <<
<condon> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<condon> any ideas?
<root> can you hear me now ?
<MellowDude> can hear u
<favro> condon: seems the vid driver isn't set up right maybe
<condon> any idea how I'd set it up?
<condon> it shows up in Hardware Drivers, checked as enabled, but that's all I can find on it.
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<favro> I don't use nvidia sorry
<_2> i guess i'll have to upgrade to the newest version, so i can learn (by undoing) what they have done to xorg that makes it so impervious to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MellowDude> i can play embeded movies in ff but it spikes my cpu up really high i want them to open stright up in Mplayer is there any way
<condon> Thanks for all your help, think I've got it fixed now. Take care if I'm not back in 3 :)
<favro> _2: they've tried to make it select drivers automagically but it needs lots of work imo...
<dude> question, why is it everytime i use kopete, for YM, it always disconnect
<favro> MellowDude: there is youtube-dl to play them locally - most of the time the cpu maxes for everyone watching youtube on ff
<kingjere> In korganizer I selected "export to HTML with every save" but it doesn't. A little googleing says this was a bug in 2004 and has been solved. Anyone else have this prob?
<_2> favro yeah.  i'm opposed to dumbing down the os, for the sake of "just works".  because enevatably it doesn't "just work" and then you can't fix it either...
<favro> _2: it will prob work in a couple of years - every I guess is supposed to work harder until it does...
<favro> *everyone
<_2> mplayer error   Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<condon> OK, new problem.  Everything works now, I just can't get my resolution above 640x480
<_2> syntax was   mplayer -vo svga file.avi  # did i miss something ?
<condon> any ideas?  Tried manually selecting the generic lcd 1024x768 w/ wide screen, restarted x, still this horrible resolution.
<favro> condon: in konsole try   xrandr -s 1600x900   or the resolution you want
<_2> or 1200x800
<favro> xrandr -q   to find the available options
<_2> not all short screens are created =
<condon> Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<condon> same for 1200x800
<favro> what does   xrandr   return
<favro> ?
<condon> minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<condon> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<condon> sorry
<condon> for the two lines I mean
<favro> the vid drivers aren't setup - from the nvidia link did you have to add to /etc/modules or similar?
<favro> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_2> i can understand having to have a lot of extra software to run a winmodem because the hardware simply isn't there, and you are emulating it in software, but why the devil does one need special drivers to get 3d hardware accelleration out of real hardware, is beyond me.   surely the manufacture has gone to a lot of extra trouble to make it difficult
<_2> </rant for the day>
<cristian> hello
<dr_willis> Hmm.. wasent there  some front end to wine to assist in installing/playing games.. windoors? i cant rember the name close enoughj to get a good google hit
<dr_willis> aha - its wineEdoors. :)
<_2> can one run command.com in wine ?
<dr_willis> try it and see :)
<_2> just wondering if any of the old dos games would work that way...
<_2> i might have something lying around...
<dr_willis> for old dos games. use dosbox  they work MUCH better in dosbox then they woukld in wine/dosemu from what ive seen
<HUYDQ> Hi all .
<HUYDQ> Help me !
<dr_willis> Hello
<HUYDQ> I install VLC 9.5
<dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<HUYDQ> But Not cuccessfull
<favro> HUYDQ: how did you install it?
<_2> lol @ dr_willis    you and se7en been tweeking your program again i see.
<HUYDQ> when i enter command "./configure" , have an erro : error: Could not find libpostproc.
<HUYDQ> Help me !
<HUYDQ> ANd i can not install VLC continue !
<favro> does it get far before that error?
<HUYDQ> Can you help me ?
<_2> HUYDQ you need to read the documentation that came with the package and satisfy all it's dependancies first.
<bazhang> HUYDQ, sudo apt-get install vlc
<HUYDQ> Ok
<dr_willis> Install the proper libs and the libs-dev packages perhaps...
<_2> bazhang  9.5  ?
<dr_willis> or use the version in the repos.. :) much easier to do..  unless youjust have to have the latest
<dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.2 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<bazhang> HUYDQ, no need to compile; just get from repos
<bazhang> newer does not mean better
<dr_willis> intrepid has 9.4
<HUYDQ> yes
<HUYDQ> Thanks !
<HUYDQ> i am installing
<_2> bazhang while i totally agree  he did specify 9.5   so i didn't assume ignorance for what stupidity could explain     </shrugs>
<HUYDQ> Thank you `1
<HUYDQ> I install SUCCESSFUL !
<HUYDQ> Thanks EXPERT !
<bazhang> HUYDQ, yw
<favro> my dapper has vlc 8.4 - hardy has vlc 8.6...
<_2> favro yeah that's why i didn't push the "just use the repos" button, seeing that he specified 9.5      so i miss judged another one.
<favro> hehe
<_2> usually when someone specifies a version  they have a reason for it...    but then again this is ubuntu isn't it  ;/
<favro> well I'm going to see what vlc 9.5 has to offer :)
<_2> if it's much improved,  tell me and i might see if it will build on dapper
<condon> Is compiz always this much of a pain in the sack and is it worth it if I ever get it running?
<_2> always a pain.   not for some.   worth it, no.
<favro> it's not compiz but kubuntu,X and your card
<condon> Well what's keeping my favorites from disappearing out of firefox every time I log out?
<_2> an .xml
<_2> in your $HOME/.firefox/   maybe...
<condon> I had the friggen thing working at next to no resolution, got my resolution back by changing the xorg.conf (added the res lines manually) and now it gives me the same line as before (no white listed driver)
<condon> could I have that link one more time?
<_2> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<condon> thanks man
<_2> how to lop the top two lines off of a file ?
<dr_willis> cat/tail can do that with the -n argument or +n argument -  i recall
<_2> never mind i think i can do it with sed.    sed '1,2D'  maybe.
<dr_willis> I though sed worked on a per line basis not whole file..
<_2> cattail would require knowing the size of the remander of the file
<dr_willis> _2,  no it would not.
<dr_willis> Cat/tail has options to do "everything past the first 2 lines' and so forth
<dr_willis> but the man pages are a luittle vague in the syntax
<_2> dr_willis k i stand 'recerected'
<dr_willis> I belive the impiornt bits was the use of +n vs -n
<pulaski> hi all, I run hardy 8.04 with kernel 2.6.21-21-gemeric.  I' m in the process of setting it up as an nfs client.  Does that kernel have nfs support built in?
<_2> ah yes +2
<_2> well in my case +3  but yes.  that works too
<_2> so sed '1,2D' filename == tail +3 filename
 * _2 makes note.
<dr_willis> aha - im thinking head/tail   not cat/tail
 * _2 just thought you were useing useless use of cat on it.
<dr_willis> somewhere in the docs I think it mentions the use of +3 vs -3 also..
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> ages ago i had to use head and tail to cut out the middle of a file..
<_2> it's not in the man pages.
<dr_willis> yea.. somthings changed or else  its in head not in tail..
<_2> pulaski short answer is NO.
<dr_willis> in Tail man page..
<_2> pulaski ubuntu kernels only have ramfs built in
<dr_willis> -n, --lines=N
<dr_willis>               output the last N lines, instead of the last 10; or use +N to output lines starting with the Nth
<_2> dapper's version of the man page only has           -n, --lines=N
<_2>               output the last N lines, instead of the last 10
<dr_willis> theres some weird issue going on.
<dr_willis> ibex's works.. as shown..but still prints out a error.
<_2> hmmm
<dr_willis> tail lines=3 test.txt
<dr_willis> tail: cannot open `lines=3' for reading: No such file or directory
<dr_willis> ==> test.txt <==
<dr_willis> 3
<dr_willis> 4
<dr_willis> it 'works' and starts at 3.. but that error message is  not properl
<_2> odd.   dapper works.    echo -e '1\n2\n3\n4\n5\n6\n7\n8\n9' | tail +3
<_2> 3
<_2> 4
<dr_willis> my test file is 'test.txt' with 10 lines in it , 1 through 0 on each line
<_2> yeah i just used echo to emulate your test.txt
<_2> try pipeing it and see if it still errors
<_2> UUoC maybe :)
<favro> tail +2 file cuts the first line on dapper here
<_2> favro yes here too
<_2> the +N means everything after and including N
<_2> line N forward
<_2> dr_willis oh.    --lines=  :)
<jerry_> hey anyone from florida
<_2> dr_willis you there ?
<pulaski> _2: hmmm, thanks.  As I recall I had nfs set up on my previous edgy distro and I didn't have to do any special config.  Per the docs I have I was looking in /proc/filesystems for a sign of nfs and nothing was there.  insmod nfs returns "can't read 'nfs': No such file or directory"  and although rpc.statd is running rpc.lockd is not.   Could you or anyone else here tonight suggest a link to a comprehensive set of docs for nfs
<pulaski> client config?  Does the nfs-common package have docs for this?
<_2> dr_willis tail --lines=+3 test.txt
<_2> pulaski the support for all file systems are in modules on ubuntu,  even ext#   the initramfs.img "still called initrd by some" is supposed to insert any needed modules, to support your root file system.
<favro> pulaski: try this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<pulaski> favro: Thanks again!
<favro> np :)
<_2> modprobe nfs
<dr_willis> Hmmm
<_2> lsmod returns this for dapper.   nfs                   238920  0
<_2> lockd                  67944  1 nfs
<_2> sunrpc                159452  2 nfs,lockd
<dr_willis>  tail --lines=+3 test.txt
<dr_willis> there we go
<_2> did i hear someone else say that ?
<dr_willis> proberly not
<dr_willis> :)
<_2> :)
<_2> but in gnu tail the --lines= is redundant seeing that ; "+3" == "--lines=+3"
<heather> woot
<dr_willis> I recall in some other channel today a guy  had a script/issue due to some differances in the way Tail worked
<heather> good day all
<_2> woot
<favro> it is a top day here in gods' own zone]
<heather> so what is the subject tonight?
<favro> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<_2> /topic
<heather> !topic
<dr_willis> Topic: 'the many uses of tail'
<dr_willis> :)
<heather> lol
<heather> hum
<_2> dr_willis swing from limbs... switch flies ....
<heather> ah
<heather> i was going to instal ubuntu on a mac
<heather> :)
<heather> well a g-3 mac
<favro> there is #ubuntu-ppc
<favro> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<heather> if it powers up tonight that is
<heather> already have intreped
<heather> going for 8.04.1
<heather> so what is everyone running?
<_2> was supported, now is a community port    pfft.
<dr_willis> Yea.. look at all the great support they still get from apple...
<dr_willis> :)
<heather> lol ya
<heather> well it was a free pc
<dr_willis> Ive never had much luck with linux on my imacDV
<heather> i am sure not gona buy an operating system for it
<dr_willis> the monitor was always off possition about 1/2 an inch.
<dr_willis> I got OS-X on it from ages ago.
<_2> os your x
<dr_willis> OS-XXX with porn themes
<heather> well i looked to just down load one
<_2> os all your x's
<heather> but couldnt find one
<heather> so ubuntu will do
 * _2 waits for the     is _2 a bot ?
<maxagaz> each time i go to the resolution panel i get a black screen telling me my screen can't fit the resolution, what can i do ?
<micha_> *buntu is sooo sexy anyway
<_2> dr_willis you use mplayer, what am i doing wrong with    mplayer -vo svga file.avi   ?
<heather> what card?
<_2> dr_willis it errors with "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<favro> so svga isn't a device you should use maybe?
<dr_willis> It may not have support for the svga device. for the console ive used the framebuffer drvice
<_2> the man page says it does,  if that's worth two shamrocks bob's your uncle
<dr_willis> those features may or may not be compiled into a specific mplayer.
<dr_willis> i normally use the -vo fbdev
<_2> ok so bob is not your uncle ...
<_2> but i'm not using fbcon
<dr_willis> for console playback.. but i noticed that  when doing that - i had to run mplayer as root.
<_2> so that's out.
<dr_willis> You may be stuck then.
 * _2 sticks me     <ouch>    "yep i'm stuck"
<dr_willis> or there may be some weird configuring to get svga working
<spawn57> hi folks, can anyone tell me how to compile a module in ubuntu?  I'm having trouble getting the kernel version of the module right.  modinfo shows the module version to be 2.6.27-2 while the kernel is 2.6.27
<dr_willis> mplayer -vo help shows svga here also
<_2> i use svgalibs in vlc tho so if there some "weird configuring" it will be mplayer side.
<_2> k i'll read some more.
<favro> it might be the vid card not supporting that option?
<dr_willis> its possible the medibuntu release of mplayer may be compiled with different options then the stnadard mplayer also
<condon> Last question then I'll leave you fine people alone for the night.
<_2> dr_willis i think you're right. using the help feature of mplayer the svga is not listed   so probably not built in.       "raza amacken fraten!" </sam>
<condon> Got it all up and running fine, but fiddled in ccsm and now I can't get my cube rotating...where do I apply the mouse settings for rotating the cube?
<condon> I was actually looking for the setting to push the cube back some (zoom out while spinning it) and somewhere along the way I've turned off the rotation
<dr_willis> _2,  i belive i AM using the mplayer from  medibuntu on  all my machines
<_2> ok.    thanks.     "disgruntled goes away..."
<condon> now when I use the scroll button (pushing it down) I get a menu to 'unclutter windows', cascade windows, and a list of open aps
<mr---t-> hiya _2
<_2> condon hehhe   first thing, is to figure out what file/s and dir/s in your home to reset all to default   so you can play with it enough to learn it
<_2> mr---t- shalom
<micha_> mplayer -vo caca filename
<condon> lol, would happily go back to the beginning and tweak from there
<_2> micha_ heh you mean asc2 mode   o.O
<heather> oops
<condon> Can anyone tell me how to reset it back tot he beginning without resetting (compiz)
<condon> Nevermind
<condon> just fixed it
<favro> condon: what was the vid card issue?
<favro> or how did you fix it/
<favro> s/\//?/
<_2> s=/=\==g
<condon> Went into the right setting.  Kept looking in general and Desktop Cube rather than...rotate cube
<condon> again, very new
<_2> condon actually i think he was asking about the former issue with your card and driver
<favro> that sorted the vid driver?
<condon> As for the vid card...um...I don't freaking know, but it works, so, I won't ever touch any aspect of the display itself again :) Ended up setting the hor/vert refresh rates manually in xconf (pico I think)
<_2> see
<favro> what _2 said :)
<favro> hehe
<_2> oh it's the magical "reboot will fix anything" because ubuntu "just works"   answer   lol
<condon> then did the whole sudo invidia-xconfig thing and restarted x
<condon> lol, yeah, several reboots.
 * _2 head desk
<condon> not dissing ubuntu, best distro I've come across (easiest to work with anyway).  Comp was a pain in every distro I've tried, I didn't even have to find new repositories for this one :)
<micha_> debian did a good job :)
<_2> condon they are trying exceptionally hard to make it a painless as possable.   and if things go a projected, the 9.4 kubuntu will have all the affects OoB
<_2> s=a=as=g
<micha_> effets are important
<condon> Sweet.  It's really worth it in the long run, just to see the look on peoples' faces when they come over and I've got snow falling against my wintery background, or leaves in the autum.  So worth it.
<condon> Then you spin the cube and people about crap themselves.
<_2> seeing my console has that affect on people too....   ;/
<spawn57> hi folks, can anyone tell me how to compile a module in ubuntu?  I'm having trouble getting the kernel version of the module right.  modinfo shows the module version to be 2.6.27-2 while the kernel is 2.6.27
<condon> lol, haven't even played with the console yet :) I know you can make it spiffy
<_2> spawn57 version is ls /lib/modules/
<heather> ok time to try my new ubuntu :)
<aman> does the clock have to be in 24 hour format?
<dr_willis> you actually stat to use the cube..and wonder why people care about such c***p :)
<heather> wish me luck
<_2> aman no
<dr_willis> aman,  you can set the timeformat in the time perferances/settings
<dr_willis> but then you need to somehow restart the clock.
<dr_willis> logout/in is one way.. or theers some other command that does it.
<_2> remove it from the panel and add it back.
<_2> err maybe not.
<aman> how?
<aman> dr_willis?
<_2> this is kde,  right click everything.
<micha_> give us your passwd and we do it via ssh for you aman
<condon> ok, so I freakin lied, where do I change my window decorations in compiz?  Last time I had it installed I had hundreds, but it's been over a year now.
<condon> and my brain's dead.
<aman> um no.
<_2> micha_ play nice.
<_2> micha_ use john on it.
<_2> :)
<micha_> just jocking ... think i have to sleep ...
<_2> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<micha_> :)
<_2> :)
<level1_> hi, my kde 4 is going crazy.  Everything is really slow and I'm getting scim related errors
<level1_> I don't have scim on my system
<amdpox> level1_, upgrade to kde3.5 and don't let apt touch your system for the next year
<level1_> uh what?
<dr_willis> I removed scim also.. it had  some issues
<level1_> amdpox, I'm very much not in the mood.  I have a paper due in 48 hours and I'm really not in the mood
<dr_willis> i found that scim kept trying to connect/do things.. and waw slowing down kde4. so i removed the scim package
<amdpox> level1_, may I suggest using a more stable DE at least until you've got that paper out of the way?
<amdpox> KDE4 has been slow and buggy for me
<dr_willis> kde4 is very much a work in progress.. i agree.
<level1_> amdpox, get the fuck off this channel
<_2> !kde4 | level1_ if you don't get an answer in here you can check the kde4 channel
<ubottu> level1_ if you don't get an answer in here you can check the kde4 channel: KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<micha_> than kde3 would have been the better choice ... dpkg -l | grep -i scim to see if it is not on your system level1_
<_2> level1_ and mind the language too
<_2> boredom does strange things to some.    i had to sit and wait for some time last weak and wrote a new login process   pfft.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/10978
<_2> using that i can have all accounts locked and still login
<_2> i can think of easy ways to modify it to check a usb key for access too.
<_2> a secure usb key   and the script asks for the password to the key on the usb stick and logs you in locally over ssh     hmmm   i may impliment that durring my next "time killing process"
<mr---t-> you have too much time on your hands
<_2> no.   it too little money for the time i do have, that is the problem   :)))
<_2> it is ^
<mr---t-> it's only money
<_2> it is ^
<_2> and some server it as if it owned them.
<_2> and some dont.     which am i
<pronoy> can someone please gimme the link to ordering kubuntu 4.1 ??
<_2> there was no 4.1
<favro> kde4.1?
<_2> ubuntu started with 4.10    i joined at 5.4
<favro> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<_2> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<_2> might also be useful in that querry
<chrisruls00> !ICEauthority
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceauthority
<_2> !fishing | chrisruls00
<ubottu> chrisruls00: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<_2> ok i'm out.    peace to one and all.
<chrisruls00> anyone know what the .ICE authority file found in your home directory is used for? It keeps haveing it's permissions changed to a root only file and then KDE will not load. I can fix it from the command line, but it's annoying/
<favro> my .iceauthority file is mt...
<favro> chrisruls00: does this help - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/just-what-is-going-on-with-.iceauthority-ownership-325611/
<chrisruls00> thanks, looks like there is currently no fix, that's to bad.
<maxagaz> each time i go to the resolution panel i get a black screen telling me my screen can't fit the resolution, what can i do ?
<favro> the fix is to use kdesu instead of sudo to run apps as root
<micha_> what graphic card maxagaz
<favro> maxagaz: in konsole what does   xrandr   return
<micha_> lspci | grep -i vga
<chrisruls00> ok. I'm guessing the permissions change when I run KDE apps from fluxbox, which I use when I want to play windows games through wine since it's faster.
<maxagaz> micha_:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)
<favro> chrisruls00: you can install gksu to use in flux instead of opening apps with sudo
<maxagaz> Screen 0: minimum 400 x 300, current 1680 x 1050, maximum 1680 x 1050
<maxagaz> default connected 1680x1050+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<micha_> xrandr
<maxagaz> favro, micha_: it returns a lot of things
<favro> maxagaz: and what size are you trying for?
<maxagaz> favro: i don't remember
<favro> hehe
<maxagaz> favro: but i can't go to this panl anymore
<micha_> why
<chrisruls00> ok, i'll try that. or I can just learn how to use vim and how to change permissions from the terminal, since the only KDE apps I use from fluxbox are Kate and Dolphin.
<favro> dolphin in flux chrisruls00  - that's sad - try thunar for the lighter desktop
<micha_> chnmod --help chrisruls00
<micha_> and use nano or pico ... vi(m) drives you nuts :)
<favro> +1 nano - ctrl+o to write - ctrl+x to close
<chrisruls00> ok, I'll try thunar. I've only had linux for a year and I've still got a lot to learn about the command line. My dad bought me a big book about linux and the bash shell but with school I haven't been able to read it.
<maxagaz> micha_: because each time I go to the resolution panel, i get a black screen, so I have to reboot
<micha_> maxagaz: i can only guess that you try to set a resolution that your card can't handle
<micha_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<micha_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<micha_> do that in the terminal
<maxagaz> micha_: yes, but to be able to go back to this panel, it's bugged now
<micha_> [13:18] <micha_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<micha_> [13:18] <micha_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<micha_> [13:18] <micha_> do that in the terminal
<spragie> hey how can i get a list of processes that are bugging up my system from a console in order to kill it?
<micha_> top or htop spragie
<maxagaz> micha_: i think changing something in the conf of kde should solve the problem, don't you ?
<spragie> micha_: whats the diff?
<micha_> in the conf of kde
<spragie> top
<micha_> htop is colourful
<micha_> in the conf of kde? maxagaz
<dr_willis> htop is purty
<spragie> k thnx
<spragie> i am having a hard time extracting a rar file that has multiple archives for a single file
<spragie> i installed rar and unrar-free
<spragie> unrar-free first, now ark krashes on me ;\
<spragie> or atleast runs up my system and freezes kde
<micha_> apt-get install unrar-nonfree spragie
<spragie> unrar-nonfree has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> unrar e whatever.r01 or whatever...
<dr_willis> Or use wine and winrar.exe
<spragie> winrar.exe ?
<maxagaz> micha_: yes
<spragie> wine* anyways ?
<maxagaz> micha_: yes, in the conf of kde
<micha_> i don't understand conf of kde maxagaz
<aaron> ok, what am I doing wrong here? ln -sf /etc/apt/sources.mylocation.list.d /etc/apt/sources.list.d  (which is a symlink to /etc/apt/sources.list.prevlocation.d/)
<spragie> What is a good GUI for unraring files ?
<aaron> when I run it, it puts a symlink inside, which doesn't make sense.. I've tried all combinations of with /'s and without...
<Roger_Klotz> hey guys, someone earlier today told me where i could edit my kde4 config file. i was using nano /.kde4/ but i dont remember the rest of the address. I have to set [Compositing] to false
<micha_> ark spragie
<spragie> ark doesn't work, the rar file consists of more that one r** file containing 1 file
<micha_> i think the unrar-nonfree is now in resticted-extras spragie sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<spragie> rar files* if you will
<spragie> micha_: let me try...
<micha_> because ark uses unrar
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.14 (hardy), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<spragie> micha_: i'm trying that now ;]
<Roger_Klotz> can anyone tell me where to find the kde4 config file
<spragie> dr_willis: gui ?
<micha_> ~/.kde4 Roger_Klotz
<dr_willis> gui is for wimps.
<dr_willis> :)
<micha_> !unrar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<micha_> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubottu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in hardy
<spragie> unrar-free did'nt work
<dr_willis> try apt-cache search rar
<spragie> while unrar-nonfree had no install candidate
<micha_> f*ck *buntu special packages
<dr_willis> update/upgrade try again?
<spragie> just installed 2 secs ago
<dr_willis> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20070515-1 (hardy), package size 40 kB, installed size 124 kB
<spragie> i dont think i need to install all this restricted extras ?
<micha_> yes you need the nonfree ... but i can't find it ... it is a normal debian packages but not in *buntu
<dr_willis> I always install them  anyway spragie
<dr_willis> unrar-free , and unrar are the package names..
<dr_willis> not unrar-nonfree
<dr_willis> or so it is on my intrepid box.
<dr_willis> apt-cache search rar  | grep archiver
<spragie> dr_willis: im on hardy
<micha_> unrar          unrar-free     unrar-nonfree
<spragie> ok well let me install the restricted-extra's and i will go from there
<spragie> ~50% done downloading
<micha_> you should anyway ... if you have fast internet ...
<spragie> slow net
<dr_willis> on my hardy box i just have   unrar-free  and unrar also...
<spragie> but im going to do this and see if ark responds diff i guess
<micha_> guess not as slow as i am :) ppp modem
<Roger_Klotz> micha: i tried ~/.kde4 and all it says is "~/.kde4 is a directory"
<dr_willis>  .kde4 is a directory.. the config files are inside that directory
<micha_> 1h20min52s
<micha_> 99mb lol
<Roger_Klotz> earlier today someone told me a directory 2 that was like ~/.kde4/somedir/somedir/somefile
<Roger_Klotz> to edit the file that holds the config file that holds the desktop composition settings
<micha_> just look inside the kde4 dir and open the file you need to edit Roger_Klotz
<stdin> ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc
<Roger_Klotz> micha thats where the problem is i can only run terminal
<Roger_Klotz> but i think thats it ty stdin
<Roger_Klotz> it definitely is. Thanks guys
<micha_> Roger_Klotz: use or insall mc that is a cli file manager makes it more easy to navigate through the directorys
<dr_willis> mc - is a must install. :)
<Roger_Klotz> no micha the desktop comping wasnt letting me get past login so i have to use failsafe to set this variable to false
<Roger_Klotz> but ty i wil grab it
<Roger_Klotz> sudo apt-get install mc?
<micha_> yes Roger_Klotz
<Roger_Klotz> thank you
<micha_> Roger_Klotz: mv -r ~/.kde4/  ~/kde4.back
<micha_> Roger_Klotz: mv ~/.kde4/  ~/kde4.back
<micha_> spragie: any luck
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<micha_> oi punk :)
<MilhousePunkRock> I do not have the settings for GTK-QT although gtk-qt-engine is installed, therfor Firefox looks like in Windows 95
<yoghin> nickserv
<SilentDis> !GtkBuilder
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkbuilder
<favro> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<Freku> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<derdude1977_> hallo
<derdude1977_> ich hbae ein problem mit meinem neune ubuntu system
<derdude1977_> vielleicht schriebt ja mal jemand wenn jemand da ist
<koperton>  i wanna just ask this i would like use only konquer like web browser but.... www.mediafire.com has problem with it
<koperton> i can not upload files
<koperton>  why?
<koperton> derdude1977_: english...
<derdude1977_> ohh english is very well
<derdude1977_> i installed yesterday kubuntu 8.04
<derdude1977_> now i want do install the atheros 5007eg wlan card
<derdude1977_> but at the point make install the error is "keine Regel für install"
<koperton> derdude1977_: well atheros wifi card are recognized with restricted drivers
<derdude1977_> the error ist caused of make install
<koperton> if your wlan card you should use madwifi
<koperton> just in that case
<derdude1977_> but i cant uswe wlan at the moment
<koperton> derdude1977_: iwconfig in a terminale
<koperton> then use
<koperton> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<koperton> *terminal
<derdude1977_> lo and eth no wireless extension
<favro> make install needs sudo
<derdude1977_> i know
<derdude1977_> but there are errors keine regel güt instasll schluss
<favro> regel is in english?
<koperton> xD
<koperton> he is old
<derdude1977_> noo german
<koperton> translate in english then
<koperton> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<derdude1977_> no rule for install end
<koperton> derdude1977_: read better README file or fuind out on internet how to compile your driver , are the madwifi?
<koperton> they
<koperton> find out
<derdude1977_> yes
<koperton> what kind of ather do you have , i can't remember
<koperton> atheros
<koperton> derdude1977_: read this http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/FirstTimeHowTo
<derdude1977_> ok thaks i do
<male33nrw> hi
<blackflag> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<male33nrw> could someone tell me please how to configure a static ip in kubuntu ?? newest release. manual configuration nothing happens
<favro> !hi | male33nrw
<ubottu> male33nrw: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<male33nrw> hi favro :)
<male33nrw> is there a howto or a trick ?
<favro> I edit the /etc/network/interfaces manually to do that
<favro> *file
<saharagurl> http://mozilla.se.eu.dal.net
<male33nrw> okay this is one way
<favro> I'll paste mine
<favro> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<male33nrw> yes ok
<carlos> buenos dias
<carlos> alguien puede ayudarme?
<favro> male33nrw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62789/ - but change numbers accordingly
<favro> carlos: brazillian?
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<carlos> fvro no....
<stdin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<derdude1977> whre is the german channel
<favro> they look the same to me...
<favro> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<male33nrw> thanks a lot ! of course
<favro> :)
<carlos> alguien para configurar puerto com1 en Hardy?
<male33nrw> but a way using the knetworkmanager ?
<male33nrw> i have seen it is runing
<male33nrw> but with right click manuel configuration nothing happens
<stdin> favro: geoiplookup (from geoip-bin) finds the country associated with an IP, there's also online tools for it
<male33nrw> is this a mistake in kde ? or i too stupid ?
<favro> stdin: thnxs for that
<favro> male33nrw: dunno - I like typing in system files...always have
<male33nrw> hehe :)
<male33nrw> i will do that too :)
<stdin> male33nrw: clicking "Manual Configuration" should be the same as System Settings -> Network Settings
<male33nrw> stdin: yes okay
<male33nrw> stdin: but how to type in a network address there ? all greyed
<stdin> male33nrw: click the "Administrator Mode" button first
<Nasj> !dolphin
<ubottu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<male33nrw> stdin: thats what i search where is the administrator mode ?
<male33nrw> button#
<stdin> it should be right at the bottom, on the right
<male33nrw> normaly yes
<male33nrw> i guess í´m blind
<male33nrw> :)
<zsozso> hi everybody
<male33nrw> manual editing the interface config works now :)
<male33nrw> my network is up
<favro> male33nrw: well done :)
<male33nrw> i did your way favro
<male33nrw> configs are more reliable :))
<favro> makes me feel like frank sinatra that does
<favro> a text file is easy to read imo
<male33nrw> oh no kde don´t comes up now
<male33nrw> in console network works
<male33nrw> i have seen it is kde 4.0
<male33nrw> is it unstable ?
<jannott> This object could not be created. <-- i got this error when adding battery monitor into taskbar. How i remove this error message?
<dr_willis> I dont find kde4 to be real stable.. but it is ghetting better.
<male33nrw> hehe i never tried kde4
<aurachron> male33nrw: ive been using kde4 for a few days now, its been really stable so far. running my media server on it, everything is going well
<male33nrw> where is /etc/resolv.conf ?
<male33nrw> kde now can´t find a network interface
<male33nrw> what a shit
<jussi01> !ohmy | male33nrw
<ubottu> male33nrw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<male33nrw> oh excuse me :)
<dr_willis> where is /etc/resolv.conf ?? --------> its in /etc/ :)
<male33nrw> normaly yes
<male33nrw> there is a direcotry resolvconfig
<male33nrw> hmm
<male33nrw> i create one
<dr_willis> cat resolv
<dr_willis> resolvconf/  resolv.conf
<dr_willis> resolv.conf is ormally generated by the network manager/tools I thought
<jannott> Kubuntu doesnt come with cd writing software?
<dr_willis> k3b can burn cd's
<the-erm> I'm having an odd problem with kalarm, it's only showing UTC, and I also need MST.  How do you fix this?
<the-erm> mst/mdt shows up in the time config.
<male33nrw> now network working from conole fine :) but kde don´t works now
<ardchoille> Is there a cli command to open any file in the app associated with the file's extension/association?
<male33nrw> no active device
<male33nrw> maybe i should try a other version of kde ?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  i seem to recall such a command.. but cant rember what it was called
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Same here
<ardchoille> I've tried kview, kopen, and kfmclient, all to no avail
<dr_willis> #kde guys may rember
<ardchoille> good idea
<male33nrw> join #kde
<male33nrw> sorry :)
<busfahrer> hmmm, shouldn't my clock have set itself from CEST to CET at boot this morning? (I'm in Germany)
<male33nrw> hmm no network interface aktiv in kde but adept updater works :)) und updates a lot ! maybe it runs better after that
<koperton> busfahrer: on mine computer it has updated clock automatically
<koperton> busfahrer: italy
<linux__> #kubuntu-fr
<simon_b> hi all...
<simon_b> someone has an idea, how to go further with the following issue: i'm using xine to play dvd's, spdif out... mp3's, *ts files are played great, also surround, but i get no sound from the dvd's*!
<simon_b> any idea?
<koperton> mm
<ardchoille> xine is cool, my favorite player
<koperton> kaffeine=?
<simon_b> mine also
<simon_b> second... will try
<koperton> :) i use ffplay cuz it's faster
<aurachron> does anyone happen to know how to set up a krdc password file?  i tried using one generated by vncpasswd... no avail
<koperton> krdr ?
<aurachron> krdc, vnc client
<aurachron> or do i need to apt install krdr
<koperton> i don't know
<aurachron> ah
<koperton> i don't use vnc client sorry
<aurachron> no prob
<simon_b> koperton.... tried - it gives me: error: audio output unavailable. device is busy...
<koperton> mm have you something like web browser with flash
<koperton> or some audio software in backgroung?
<koperton> or some audio software in background
<favro> aurachron: the password for vnc here is in .vnc for my user on the vnc server if that helps
<aurachron> favro: yeah i set up a passwd file in .vnc, however you can specify the location with krdc -p ~/.vnc/whatever
<aurachron> works fine when i do it via GUI, might just have to keep doing it that way... thanks anyways though
<favro> k :)
<simon_b> koperton, not that i know of... how to check that?
<dude> question, why is it when im using amarok, its giving me a low volume
<koperton> simon_b: well there was a command but i don't remember
<osh_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<linux__> #ubuntu-fr
<Anubis> intrepid ibex will come only winth kde4 ?
<favro> Anubis: yep
<Anubis> onestly i'm not so happy, but hey it's a matter of taste
<favro> Anubis: hardy is supported for 3 years on the desktop
<favro> with kde3
<Anubis> i know
<Anubis> i think i'll stay with kde 3 for some time
<favro> nothing wrong with that :)
<male33nrw> favro: could you tell me why in kde no network device is aktive ? but it is runing in console mode ? do you know what to do ? there is nothing to enable it
<male33nrw> and i can do updates now
<favro> male33nrw: I've heard there is an issue with knetworkmanager - seems disabling it helps
<favro> I'll find a link
<favro> !knetworkmanager
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<favro> was what I noticed being here
<favro> dunno if it is relevant tho
<male33nrw> i have read somewhere about a bug in kde 4.0 ?
<male33nrw> which kde version do you use ?
<ribeiro> hello
<favro> male33nrw: fluxbox 1.0 hehe
<favro> male33nrw: you know there is #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 stuff?
<ribeiro> help-me conf.   xorg.conf  card-video
<ribeiro> notebook j33a cce
<favro> ribeiro: do you know the card name? - and about #ubuntu-es?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ribeiro> 1 min
<male33nrw> ohh
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ribeiro> sis
<favro> I used a sis card - the support isn't great but works
<male33nrw> favro: didn´t know the channel kubuntu kde
<male33nrw> :)
<male33nrw> i will look there
<ribeiro> sis mirage 3d
<favro> male33nrw: sometimes it is dead...
<favro> ribeiro: it prob uses the vesa driver but what does   xrandr   return?
<favro> !pm | ribeiro
<ubottu> ribeiro: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ribeiro> vesa
<ribeiro> ok
<ribeiro> vou tentar usa-lo
<favro> xrandr?
<ribeiro> ok
<ribeiro> thanks
<jannott> kubuntu is so musical lol.
<jannott> hahaha just crashed knotify
<Mirrakor> Someone could do an "uname -r" and post the output for me?
<Mirrakor> (some kubuntu user please)
<ribeiro> ok
<Mirrakor> I should return the kernel version you're using :) (I need to know for grub)
<RurouniJones> 2.6.24-21-generic
<Mirrakor> RurouniJones: latest kubuntu version?
<RurouniJones> That is the latest 8.04 released kernel
<Mirrakor> thx
<RurouniJones> no guarantees that your system is using it though
<favro> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.21.23 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<jannott> my "uname -s" returns: "linux" :/
<Mirrakor> thank you :)
<favro> try uname -a
<Mirrakor> jannott: that's forrect for -s, -r returns kernel version and -a gives all :)
<jannott> oh typo lol
<ardchoille> Is there a cli command to open any file in the app associated with the file's extension/association?
<Mirrakor> yes, a kde helper..
<Mirrakor> I just need to figure out how it was called again :)
<DarkSmoke> hey hey
<DarkSmoke> why doesn't kubuntu automaticaly updates time?
<DarkSmoke> today the hour changed to an hour backwards, but on my kubuntu it didn't change :/
<Mirrakor> didn't it? (all my other machines did, don't have a kubuntu one here)
<favro> might be the wrong locale or timezone
<Mirrakor> or auto-adjust is disabled
<Mirrakor> ardchoille: are you listening?
<DarkSmoke> Mirrakor: how do i turn auto-adjust on?
<ardchoille> Mirrakor: yes
<Mirrakor> DarkSmoke: good question I don't find it atm, but I think there was a switch somewhere (but since it should be on by default and you don't remember chaning it, it'll probably still be on :) ). I'd check the timezone as favro suggested
<ardchoille> Mirrakor: I used it before but can't remember how it's called
<Mirrakor> ardchoille: kfmclient exec <address>
<DarkSmoke> i found it
<ardchoille> Mirrakor: that's it, thank you :)
<Mirrakor> (either use file:///home/foo/bar/file.bar or /home/foo/bar/file.bar )
<DarkSmoke> right click on the clock, adjust, and there's an option to automatic clock
<male33nrw> favro: there is something wrong with the network tools in kubuntu edition maybe
<male33nrw> kcm_networkconfmodule
<favro> male33nrw: that is my impression
<male33nrw> maybe kde3 release works better ?
<male33nrw> hmm
<male33nrw> i´m not shure
<favro> I only use kde in virtualbox and the network works ok there
<favro> if that helps
<male33nrw> i see
<favro> it might be a local issue for you maybe...
<male33nrw> maybe i should use gnome instead
<male33nrw> i guess there are a lot of errors in kde
<favro> male33nrw: what network h/ware are you using/
<male33nrw> favro: what do you mean ?
<male33nrw> normal class c home network :))
<male33nrw> i read: when installing kde3 version of kcm_knetworkconfmodule it should work
<male33nrw> but i don´t know
<favro> lspci | grep Eth   will tell the h/ware
<male33nrw> i see it is a realtec card
<male33nrw> i see it is a realtek card
<male33nrw> 8139
<male33nrw> and the remote desktop in kde is nothing
<male33nrw> i guess i must use x11vnc or something like that
<busfahrer> By the way, will there still be a KDE 3.5 option in Kubuntu 8.10?
<favro> no ibex only has kde4 afaik - #kubuntu-kde4 to check that :)
<male33nrw> i was trying 8.04
<male33nrw> i now downloadin version 8.10
<male33nrw> maybe it works better
<male33nrw> mayber there the mistake
<favro> male33nrw: did someone in #kubuntu-kde4 suggest that?
<male33nrw> no they don´t answer at all
<male33nrw> :)
<favro> that happens :)
<male33nrw> yes
<favro> it might still be early for them
<male33nrw> where are you from favro ?
<favro> Australia
<favro> you male33nrw ?
<male33nrw> i´m from germany
<spawn57> hong kong here
<male33nrw> uii far away from me
<spawn57> but we speak the same language! :D
<male33nrw> yes we try :)
<male33nrw> that´s cool
<spawn57> ah, I see I'm not the only one that uses smiely faces
<favro> male33nrw: I thought english was your first language from what you typed - well done :)
<male33nrw> thanks a lot favro
<male33nrw> no german is my first language
<favro> no accent at all ;)
<male33nrw> hehehe
<spawn57> amercian accent here..
<Anubis> i' not familiar with that accent spawn :D :P
<male33nrw> i try my best :)
<Anubis> * i'm
<spawn57> heh
<male33nrw> hope now kubuntu 8.10 release works better
<spawn57> than 8.04?
<male33nrw> yes
<spawn57> yeah kde 4 is better
<spawn57> in 8.10
<male33nrw> i hope so
<spawn57> still buggy though
<spawn57> plasma stilll crashes on my ass
<male33nrw> in 8.04 kde4 no network config manualy works
<male33nrw> in kde
<male33nrw> there is a module wrong
<favro> male33nrw: do you have kde3 as well?
<male33nrw> no
<favro> k
<male33nrw> do you think i should try kde3 ?
<male33nrw> i need it only for a old pc
<Freku> old pc,  dont use kde
<Freku> depends a bit on how old offcourse
<male33nrw> heh
<male33nrw> 900 mhz 500 mb ram
<Freku> ?
<male33nrw> :)
<Freku> maybe better to use xubuntu  xfce
<male33nrw> i did this before
<male33nrw> but networking is crap
<male33nrw> accessing smb shares
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I know this probably isn't a smart idea, but I was wondering if it is possible to create two accounts that have the same home directory using Linux (not necessarily Kubuntu)
<spawn57> same home dir?
<tphilosopher> Yup.
<spawn57> that's gonna be tough..
<male33nrw> what a idea
<spawn57> it's oki to share the same settings?
<Freku> maybe with link: ln
<tphilosopher> Symlinking. Never thought of that.
<tphilosopher> Thanks Freku
<spawn57> that'll work, or you can set the home dir by doing usermod -s /home/user1 user2
<spawn57> oops wiat
<spawn57> usermod -d /home/user1 user2
<tphilosopher> That is awesome. Thanks very much guys.
<male33nrw> :)
<spawn57> np
<male33nrw> why setting up two users with same home dir ?
<male33nrw> wondering
<Freku> they are twins  :)
<male33nrw> maybe
<tphilosopher> Lqtm.
<male33nrw> freku:do you have kubuntu 8.10 installed ?
<Freku> no
<male33nrw> spawn57 ? you ?
<tphilosopher> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed.
<male33nrw> oh nice
<spawn57> 8.10 today
<spawn57> was a pain.. I'm a big kde 3.5.10 fan
<male33nrw> could you try starting in knetworkmanager the manual configuration button ?
<male33nrw> does a window appear ?
<tphilosopher> I really like KDE4, but would rather wait until everything I want is ported to KDE4... I'm a consistency freak. ;)
<Freku> back to debian then
<Freku> :)
<male33nrw> spawn57 ?
<spawn57> tphilosopher: same here, but I've got a bleeding edge fetish...
<spawn57> got me into trouble today :|
<male33nrw> hihi
<spawn57> male33nrw: one sec
<male33nrw> yes
<papi> hi
<Freku> if you get older you learn to control that  and wait a few weeks
<tphilosopher> As for why I'm interested in creating two users using the same directory. I was just hoping to test how well using another user account as a sandbox would be. My idea involves third party software running as the sandbox user and distribution repository software running as the normal user (as it is presumably trusted).
<Freku> :)
<spawn57> male33nrw: seems to be working, it detected my card and found my wifi outta the box
<tphilosopher> The normal user account would be able to edit files created by the sandbox user but not the other way around. Settings and files are safe from being tampered with.
<Freku> i hope it doesnt give rights on files problems
<male33nrw> ah you use wifi
<male33nrw> i´m using wired connection
<spawn57> male33nrw: naw, wired
<spawn57> male33nrw: alright lemme check that for you too
<male33nrw> when you right click on the icon there is a point manual configuration because i need a static ip
<tphilosopher> Freku: I'll try this in a VM.
<Freku> k
<spawn57> the window pops up..
<male33nrw> cool
<male33nrw> with interfaces ?
<spawn57> but I'm afraid to configure it, i did a dist-upgrade...
<spawn57> it show's eth1 .... lemme check if that's right..
<spawn57> yeah it's right, but it doesn't show it as 'configured' even though I did configure it.  Try it out though.  Seems alright
<male33nrw> i guess it is right
<tphilosopher> The only problem I currently foresee is when a file is created by the normal user (say using OpenOffice) and then the use a third party AbiWord. Usability issue.
<male33nrw> thanks spawn than i will test it :)
<spawn57> np
<tphilosopher> Of course, there's also configuration settings being edited as well. Same basic problem though.
<male33nrw> hmmm what´s about cooking ?
<ubuntu> 8.01?
<ubuntu> 8.10 even
<male33nrw> i´m hungry but don´t know
<ubuntu> this is strange I am missing pixels above and below the monitor just enough to be uncomfortable but not enough to hurt functionality
<ubuntu> overall seems a lot better than last time I tried kde/kubutu compiz out of the box nice ;-)
<Tm_T> !ibex | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ubuntu>  Tm_T noted - did not know if it was the same in #k as #u
<Smacker> i have  a little problem, i run kubuntu 8.04 and need to install drivers for my graphic card.. but when iḿ  trying to do that from system->hardware drivers manager i just get the message "you haft to be loged in as root or use the sudo command" and i dont know how to install this from the console.
<Smacker> and the root login seems to be disabled
<Freku> it doesnt ask for password ?
<Smacker> no :/ i just says i haft to be loged in as root or use the sudo command :(
<Smacker> it just*
<Freku> so use the sudo command
<Tm_T> Smacker: what is your graphics card?
<Freku> oh i see
<Freku> :(
<Smacker> Tm_T: nvidia geforce 7600 gs
<Smacker> not so good but thatś what i have to this computer atm :)
<Tm_T> far better than mine (;)
<Smacker> hehe okej :P
<Tm_T> Smacker: then do this in Konsole: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Smacker> Tm_T: okej, i try that :P thanks
<replman> Hi! I'm trying to use javaws from sun, but it seems not to be installed with the jdk. Is there no webstart available for java6, amd64?
<djdarkman> hello, I`ve read about ibex, will there be a way to install ibex and install kde3 on it or it's totally not supported?
<Freku> well its linux  chances are its possible
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<condon> Can anyone tell me why I might not be getting any dl speed (literaly, 0, stalled) in KTorrent?  New install of Kubuntu 8.04
<Mirrakor> condon: firefall?
<mneisen> Hi, after an update to linux-image-2.6.24-21-server, I still have only the *-19 in grub/menu.lst. Is this normal, or did the update fail?
<Freku> provider capping
<condon> Does Kubuntu come with one?  Thre's no hardware there
<condon> do they just cap linux cause I was flying in windows
<[ifroog]> Hi, Is any one here on aSmallWorld?
<Freku> 0 is more than capping
<Freku> something else going on
<condon> Just didn't know if there's some protocol or driver I have to download befor ktorrent will do its thing
<Freku> should work immediatly
<condon> That's what I was affraid of.
<Freku> so firewall in router maybe ?
<Freku> or try another torrent
<condon> Never was before (had feisty, windows, etc.)
<favro> condon: there have been people saying ktorrent has issues...
<condon> other torrent did the same thing, stalled instantly.
<jimmy51_home> how do i make the Compiz Fuzion Icon start automatically?
<condon> Might I have to change read/write abilities for my desktop/torrents folder?
<Freku> dont know, try other torrent-client ?
<Schuenemann> hey, my system restarted after I tried to play a game. Which log should I see to discover the cause?
<favro> in /var/log there might be one for the game or Xorg.0.log might have something
<Paraselene> Getting a subversion error: "svn: This client is too old to work with working copy '.'; please get a newer Subversion client"
<Paraselene> I've reinstalled it, it's the latest version in the repo -- known bug?
<Paraselene> or something I'm doing wrong?
<Freku> maybe the working copy is corrupted ?
<Schuenemann> favro, there is none for the game and nothing in Xorg.0.log :/
<favro> that happens - anything in dmesg?
<Schuenemann> favro, what should I look for?
<vassili> #suse
<vassili> #suse-ru
<favro> no idea - I would try   dmesg | tail   and have a read :)
<Freku> latest version subversion is 1.5.4, check yours
<Schuenemann> there is nothing :(
<Schuenemann> that happens with other 3d games too
<Schuenemann> they either crash or boot computer
<vassili> hi all! i looking to the Cakewalk Sonar 4 or 5,6,7... Who have it???
<vassili> #suse-rus
<vassili> hi all! i looking to the Cakewalk Sonar 4 or 5,6,7... Who have it???
<vassili> hi all! i looking to the Cakewalk Sonar 4 or 5,6,7... Who have it???
<favro> !repeat
<vassili> #ubuntu -ru
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<vassili> #ubuntu-ru
<Paraselene> Freku: I'm getting 1.4.6 from the repos for some reason
<Paraselene> running kubuntu hardy, latest update, and even when I add the 'proposed' repo, it thinks the latest svn is 1.4.6
<Freku> yes i see, its idd the version in repo
<Paraselene> installing from source now, but that's caused me some minor hassle (setting up emacs, assumed emacs's vc stuff wasn't configured properly)
<condon> I'm about 30 seconds away from putting windows back on this P.o.S
<Freku> 29
<Freku> 28
<Freku> :)
<condon> Thanks Freku, first time I've smiled since I've been on this thing today
<Freku> itss a bit of a adjustment
<Freku> but i wont go back to windows
<Freku> in beginning i wanted to go back too
<condon> trying to set up Azurus, testing the TCP port, the port it defaults to, and the two ports I have forwarded from the last time I had linux/azurus on here (still on the virtual servers portion of the router)
<condon> they all say "NAT Error - Connect attempt to ##.##.##.###:Port# (your computer) timed out after 20 seconds. This means your port is probably closed.
<condon> How do I OPEN it?
<Freku> reset router 1st ?
<condon> did
<condon> first thing I did, used to that crap in windows.
<Freku> :)
<Freku> if you have to open port you got a firewall installed ?
<condon> no, no firewall.
<favro> sudo ipyables -L will tell
<favro> sudo iptables -L will tell even...
<condon> Ahhh....that makes more sense :)
<condon> Chain INPUT, FORWARD, and OUTPUT all say the same thing (policy accept, target, prto opt source
<favro> nothing set there then
<condon> how do I set up a static IP in ubuntu, or can't I?
<favro> right click knetworkmanager and select manual config
<Freku> ah  maybe ipadres if diff then defined in router
<condon> ahell, it's already set up...that's not it
<emma> what do kubuntu people use as an app like frostwire, or is it safe to put frostwire on kubuntu without it becoming 'contaminated' ?
<Freku> you can download frostwire for kubuntu
<Freku> but contamination not from downloading
<Freku> but from starting downloaded programs
<Freku> through frostwire
<male33nrw> so neuer test :) ubuntu 8.10
<male33nrw> new test :)
<ubuntu_> what is this
<male33nrw> kubuntu
<male33nrw> i mean :)
<qwertz> Hallo, wenn ich in KDE4 plasmoids hinzufügen will (rechtsklick auf arbeitsfläche > hinzufügen > aus dem Internet herunterladen kommt nach ca. 20 sekunden die Fehlermeldung Beim Laden der Daten-Anbieter ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.                 Warum funktioniert das denn nicht?
<male33nrw> hmmm
<male33nrw> was funktioniert bei kde4 schon :))
<Big> w
<qwertz> hmm falscher channel, eigentlich wollte ich kubuntu-de :D
<qwertz> male33nrw: :(
<Wolverine> kk
<Gladiator2008> Hi everybody!
<chills> hey guys this might sound stupid.. but i deleted my desktop panel .. now that i add it it comes on the top of the screen how do i bring it to the buttom. in kubuntu
<djdarkman> does someone know if I can host a wireless network with a laptop?
<chills> yea you can
<metellius> my first attempt at kubuntu 8.10 RC now: splash screen for a loong time, finally the nice intro tune, and at the same time a niiice fade to ....black...? I know it's a RC, but I kind of expected something like this to not happen
<adz21c> metellius: I think any 8.10 support is handled in #ubuntu+1, but i cam running 8.10 and it worked fine for me
<metellius> adz21c: I just found the problem. although it is the same as I had before on an opensuse computer, it looked different
<adz21c> metellius: what is the problem out of curiosity?
<metellius> scim leaves some temprorary files under tmp, and if they're not cleaned up properly, scim will basically ruin startup of ANYTHING using a gui element
<webas> hi.. is there any program that captures screen just like fraps?
<metellius> once I get it fixed I'm going to see if there's a bug report
<pronoy> I downloaded KDE4 and i got KDE 4.0,3 with ubuntu 8.04, is it possible to download 4.1 over this environment ?
<metellius> but kubuntu developers should really have a look at scim, it has been in the way many many times and is in the need of fixing very bad.
<adz21c> pronoy: there is a ppa with 4.1 in it, go to #kubuntu-kde4, someone will know ther, and i bet the link is in the channel topic
<adz21c> metellius: what does scim do, i never looked into it before
<metellius> adz21c: it's a framework for input in non-alphabet languages
<metellius> chinese etc
<adz21c> oh ok cool
<avihayb> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<avihayb> damn, that ubottu knows everything
<myPup-Anonymous> can anyone give me a hand setting up my video card?
<myPup-Anonymous> im having probs with resolution. its a nvidia gf4 ti4200
<pronoy> myPup-Anonymuous: did you download the nvidia packages ?
<glade88> hello.. is "kdesdk" the binary for kate?
<glade88> ie, the binary to be pointed to while reporting a kate bug?
<LjL> don't think so...
<LjL> the binary is probably, well, "kate"?
<maxbaldwin> not sure glade88.
<maxbaldwin> 'kdesdk' sounds like it'd be related to sound and kde, but that's just my guess.
<jdnewmil> kdesdk  would be the kde software development kit
<maxbaldwin> jdnewmil's right.
<glade88> well, apt-cache showsrc kate shows kdesdk
<maxbaldwin> what do you need the binary for?
<glade88> to point to the binary package while reporting kate bugs
<maxbaldwin> I think there's a crash application that sends it to launchpad for you...? and it'll include the package
<maxbaldwin> or at leash it was in GNOME
<maxbaldwin> *least
<glade88> max
<glade88> oops
<jdnewmil> "which kate"
<maxbaldwin> yes?
<glade88> maxbaldwin: well, apport? no, I dont hve a crash
<maxbaldwin> I dunno then, maybe someone else will.
<dominik> :)
<maxbaldwin> hello dominik, need something?
<glade88> jdnewmil: well, which <appname> would not probably help me.. for ex, which dolphin returns /usr/bin/dolphin, which should mean dolphin is the binary.. but actually, dolphin was merged to kdebase
<glade88> jdnewmil: thanks for the reply though :)
<dominik> Hi, no thanks :D Just testing the Konversation programm 'cause it's new to me ;)
<dominik> Is it only English?
<maxbaldwin> I'm not sure!
<jdnewmil> glade88: your use of the term binary is ... odd ... I have always equated that with the executable file, not a package name
<dominik> Not? Oh okay. Just because originally i'm from germany and well...my English isn't that well as I could talk here if it's only English. Don't know it :D
<glade88> very strange, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/116635 -- is a kate bug showing kdebase as package, while https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesdk/+bug/259772 points to kdesdk
<jdnewmil> dominik: the program is language neutral... the channel may be language specific by convention
<glade88> jdnewmil: "Affects" package should be the binary, afaik. was told so by a developer :)
<maxbaldwin> dominik: however, there's a specific channel for german-ubuntu or kubuntu I believe
<maxbaldwin> !ge | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<dominik> Yes right, there is one but there are no people :D
<maxbaldwin> uhh.... then I can't help.
<RurouniJones> The german channel is
<RurouniJones> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<RurouniJones> Not !ge :)
<maxbaldwin> what's !ge then?
<RurouniJones> Not a clue, but I don't recognise the alphabet. looking up the two letter ISO country/language code will probably tell you
<ep> I have a Nvida FX 5200 on 8.04  The 3D drivers freeze X.  Two weeks ago it worked.  I'm reasearching how to troubleshoot the problem.  One question, could this somehow be a hardware problem?  The generic "nv" driver works fine but on weird thing is happening.  This is dual boot and I can't boot to win2k unless i use safe mode.
<simon_b> hi! anyone had troubles playing dvd's with xine? i get no sound thru spdif... but the sound works with other formats...
<simon_b> the Xine log is "clean"... no errors..
<simon_b> no idea?
<pronoy_> there is no 8.10 install on the internet..just 8.04 ???
<pronoy_> there is no 8.10 install on the internet..just 8.04 ???
<pronoy_> there is no 8.10 install on the internet..just 8.04 ???
<HamishTPB> pronoy_: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-rc
<pronoy_> HamishTPB: but we can download only 8.04 right now..the RC isn't available
<RurouniJones> pronoy_:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/RC/Kubuntu
<RurouniJones> you have to follow the release info link
<HamishTPB> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IntrepidIbex/Beta/Kubuntu
<HamishTPB> oops
<HamishTPB> yes - that link not the one I said
<blip-> hi all, im running kubuntu 8.04 KDE3...how easy and reliable is it to install KDE4 from the repos ?  Will it be compartively good to the KDE4 in Kubuntu 8.10 ?  thanks
<JohnFlux2> blip-: given that 8.10 is out in 4 days or something, why not just wait? :)
<templ4rio> hola a todos
<templ4rio> un favor quisiera crear un nuevo usuario en mi kubuntu
<templ4rio> cual serian los pasos
<emilsedgh> !es | templ4rio
<ubottu> templ4rio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<blip-> JohnFlux2: i need to stick with 8.04 since i'm developing software meant to run on an 8.04 and need max compatility... anyway do you think the KDE4 in the repos runs fine ?    Is it acutally different from the one in 8.01 ?
<blip-> *actually
<JohnFlux2> blip-: it's probably pretty old
<JohnFlux2> blip-: i wouldn't bother trying :)
<blip-> hmm i see.  alright thanks JohnFlux2
<blip-> i guess KDE4 is in the early stages anyway
<blip-> i probably won't find many things in there
<KDesk> is there any repo like packman from opensuse but for (k)ubunut?
<Bones122> Going to KDE4 is like going from xp to vista you won't like it one bit
<blip-> Bones122: hmm,  i was under the impression that KDE4 is faster and lighter than KDE3...
<Bones122> it is but still too buggy
<Bones122> But its being worked
<zabbadapp> and lacking
<KDesk> will the new kubunut release use pulseaudio?
<Tm_T> KDesk: by default?
<KDesk> Tm_T: yes, like mandriva, the have in both gnome and kde version. I also dont know if that is good or not.
<jih2d> hello! my phone will cut off this month and I need a grandcentral invite.. help?
<Tm_T> KDesk: it can use pulseaudio, but what you mean by "gnome and kde version" ?
<Tm_T> jih2d: wrong channel
<alabamahithi> AlabamaHit
<alabamahithi> ..
<alabamahit> sorry
<alabamahit> testing out Konversation
<KDesk> Tm_T: in both versions of mandriva, the one with kde and the one with gnome will use pulseaudio by default.
<Tm_T> KDesk: I think it's there by default yes, but don't know for sure
<Tm_T> but it's easy to not use it too
<AlabamaHit> does it hightlight if someone types your name (Konverstion IRC that is..)
<jannott> dolphin and kate = one error message quaranteed every time i open a file :'(
<penn> 如何删除kubuntu桌面，我自己安装的kde
<NauarchLysander> Is there a possibility to exclude certain directories from a search with the 'find' command?
<makaveli> l
<KDesk> is there a way in the quick access plasmoid to go un level (directory) up?
<KDesk> or should I ask in #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<coubeatczech> hello, do find out which partitons do I have on my HD?
<coubeatczech> hello, do anyone know how to find out which partitons do I have on my HD?
<||arifaX> coubeatczech: sudo fdisk -l
<coubeatczech> great, thanks
<||arifaX> coubeatczech: to have some visual interface you should install/start      qtparted
<coubeatczech> I dont need, and do you know what does mean the asterisk in Boot column?
<webas> how to disable strange stuff..then i put my mouse over any program ( in the kmenu line ) the music stops playing and video stops going
<zer0o> hi guys what is a TD ?
<Bones122> !TD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about td
<Bones122> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oobe> tiny dick
<zer0o> oobe: LOL
<zer0o> so u dont no, alright
<oobe> that was funny
<Tm_T> oobe: no it's not, please behave
<zer0o> i was thinking, can it mean like TuesDay ?
<oobe> where does it say td
<zer0o> a friend sent me a mail asking me if we can meet on next tuesday and the subject of the mail is "Can you reccomend a new TD?"
<zer0o> so i guess he has to mean TuesDay
<Dragonath> hey, I have a problem with my keyboard
<Dragonath> alt gr button doesn't work
<Dragonath> this probably has something to do with x server
<Dragonath> should I just reconfigure it or can I copy the "InputDevice" section from the last backup and just restart X?
<oobe> Dragnslcr, that should work
<doilgheas> i need a systemlink like ln -s /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh /etc/rc0.d/K15umountnfs.sh where my network devices will automaticly unmount before a suspend. has anyone an idea?
<oobe> maybe add the umount cmd to the suspend script
<doilgheas> whats the name of the suspend script?
<oobe> i dont know
<doilgheas> there is no path like /etc/suspend
<doilgheas> or something like that
<oobe> it is somewhere
<oobe> it was just a thought
<oobe> /etc/acpi/suspend.d
<oobe> but really i wouldnt try what i sugested with out looking into it a bit more
<doilgheas> yeah ok
<doilgheas> thx
<oobe> /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<oobe> thats on my system
<oobe> you could rename it to somthing else
<oobe> and edit it
<oobe> test it and if it works put it in /usr/local/bin so it wont get overwritten
<doilgheas> my idea was to make the systemlink like for init0 and init 6 before :D
<glade88> hello.. how do I get the "kept back" ones? http://pastebin.com/m7d0c4905
<doilgheas> thx for helping me :D
<NauarchLysander> How can I disable the system sound? I just happened to login and hit backspace once more (when there was nothing in the field anymore) and because I was wearing earphones it literally (I really mean that, it was awful!) blew my ears away.
<pulaski> Hi, I'm still dealing with setting up NIS on my file server. My /etc/exports file can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/62954/.  After making changes to this file I run exportfs -a and in return I get the following errors: "exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking" and "exportfs: can't lock /var/lib/nfs/etab for writing".  For what its worth both statd and lockd show up using ps ax | grep 'statd' adn ps ax |
<pulaski> grep 'lockd"  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<nikolay> are dummy questions allowed here?
<NauarchLysander> nikolay: When you've already tried to solve it (Google, etc.) and haven't found anything, yes.
<nikolay> Thank you for advice! :) I've just found how to set up a language indicator in ubuntu. And it's nice to chat. I just wanted to try :)
<NauarchLysander> nikolay: No problem.
<tigran> bonsoir
<tigran> est ce que ya quelqun qui peux m'aider
<sara_> hiya
<sara_> how do i add a language on my newly installed kubuntu kd4 box?
<Search4Lancer> problem: my CPU is stuck at it's lowest setting. Every time I fire up, I echo the conservative setting to scaling_governor, which has always worked just fine before, but for some reason right now that file is blank. scaling_max_freq was also showing the lowest frequency, and when I tried to change it, it went blank as well.
<webas> can anyone help me shortly with quake3 instaliation on 64bit kubuntu? when i install pointrelease i get this error - http://pastie.org/300900
<Search4Lancer> rah, nevermind, suddenly it's working correctly again, acting as if it's on the conservative setting - even though those files are still blank
<leon_> anyone willing to helpme?
<pulaski> Hi, I'm still dealing with setting up NIS on my file server. My /etc/exports file can be found at http://paste.ubuntu.com/62954/.  After making changes to this file I run exportfs -a and in return I get the following errors: "exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking" and "exportfs: can't lock /var/lib/nfs/etab for writing".  For what its worth both statd and lockd show up using ps ax | grep 'statd' adn ps ax |
<pulaski> [11:36] <pulaski> grep 'lockd"  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<memeemeee> anyone good with networking?
<sara_> not me :)
<pulaski> I deleted a line from my /etc/exports file and replaced it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/62961/ however there is no change to the export -ra errors posted above.
<zer0o> hi guys, where's konqueror's cache?
<ToHellWithGA> how can i set the default behavior to double click mode rather than single click mode when running kde4 applications in gnome?
<ToHellWithGA> the systemsettings applet is really minimal
<ToHellWithGA> i don't see a mouse/keyboard section like i did in kde3
<ToHellWithGA> s/applet/application/
<sara_> how so i change language in kde?
<sara_> there is only us english to choose from
<elii> hello! how can I find out which version is available for a particular package
<elii> say I want to install flash version 7 instead of 9, how can I do it?
<ammon86> hello
<elii> sara_: controll pannel-> language and localization (don't know how it's written for you)
<sara_> yah.. found that,., but there is only one language to choose from.. us english
<ammon86> does someone uses Kdevelop?
<sara_> need swedish
<elii> sara_: there is a button on bottom install new lang
<elii> sara_:  and that doesn't controll keybord layout
<sara_> keyboard is fine
<sara_> but the language in programs a
<sara_> arn't
<ammon86> Could someone tell how can I restore default settings of IDE Window in Kdevelop, because I've turned off the button panel by accident I cannot find a way to restore it
<elii> how can I find out which version is available for a particular package?
<MNGoldenEagle> I just recently installed Kubuntu 8.10 on my computer in hopes of being able to dual-boot my machine.  But after I rebooted, I got an Error 22 and can't access Windows XP or Linux.  Can anyone help?
<sara_> damn adept installer'
<sara_> its missing packages
<sara_> found swedishh language for kde in aptitude
<StarSega> hi
<yousef> hey
<StarSega> I installed KDE but I want my old boot logo back. It's the Kubnutu one.
<StarSega> I want to Ubuntu in back
<yousef> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235748
<StarSega> thanks
<yousef> k
<StarSega> how do i enable DVD playback?
<yousef> enable?
<yousef> by deafult it should be enabled
<yousef> *default
<StarSega> it is on my laptop but not my desktop
<yousef> what happens exactly when you try to play?
<StarSega> i'm not sure i'm not on my desktop right now
<StarSega> someting about codecs i think...
<yousef> ok
<StarSega> How do I get HD-DVDs to mount? I already tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD?
<yousef> sorry i don't know
<ToHellWithGA> do y'all know where i can change from single- to double-click mode?
<ToHellWithGA> the systemsettings program doesn't have a mouse section for me
<yousef> no mouse section?
<yousef> in kubuntu?
<ToHellWithGA> in ubuntu intrepid ibex
<ToHellWithGA> with systemsettings installed
<ToHellWithGA> the system settings options are very limited
<yousef> well this is the kubuntu channel
<yousef> kubuntu has mouse settings
<ToHellWithGA> this is the most appropriate place
<ToHellWithGA> could it be a flaw in the systemsettings package?
<yousef> could be
<ToHellWithGA> a dependency failing to be called that would allow customizing mouse/keyboard settings?
<yousef> how do you change your keyboard settings?
<ToHellWithGA> using gnome
<yousef> so you cant do that either?
<ToHellWithGA> system->preferences->keyboard
<ToHellWithGA> i don't run kde
<ToHellWithGA> systemsettings is my only interface to its settings
<ToHellWithGA> i use k3b because the gnome-based cd/dvd burning software is awkward
<yousef> i see
<yousef> well i dont see how i can help then
<ToHellWithGA> kde's default state put me off or i'd try it more seriously
<ToHellWithGA> windows to gnome was an easier transition for me :/
<ToHellWithGA> i'll check back later
<ToHellWithGA> thanks yousef
<ToHellWithGA> take 'er easy
<yousef> cya
<cattaro> Why when I press Alt+Tab Kubuntu hangs? and konqueror, dolphin work very very slow... sorry for ugly english...
<Freddy2> hi
<ThomasD> Is it safe to move a latop around when its in suspend mode?
<freaky_t> dunno ^^
<cattaro> who is from support here, mlya?
<coubeatczech> do anyone know how to
<coubeatczech> sorry bad key wanted backspace
<Tm_T> cattaro: wat you mean by "from support" ?
<cattaro> Tm_T: i need help... =) can you help me?
<Tm_T> cattaro: don't ask to ask, just ask
<Tm_T> we cannot know if we can help if you don't tell what's your broblem
<cattaro> i asked,,,,
<cattaro> Why when I press Alt+Tab Kubuntu hangs? and konqueror, dolphin work very very slow..
<cattaro> maybe you need more information? ))
<Guest50014> Anyone have any expierence setting up a headset via bluetooth?
<tapas> what is kcontrol called in kde4?
<derwolfi> hi
<derwolfi> german
<derwolfi> ??
<tapas> me?
<tapas> yep
<derwolfi> kann einer deutsch?
<tapas> gibt's nicht nen -de channel
<tapas> ?
<tapas> kubuntu-de
<derwolfi> ich brauch mal hildfe
<tapas> tippe /join #kubuntu-de :)
<derwolfi> german?
<antonio_> hello
<Samuel-NotAFK> How do I limit my Ktorrent upload speed to 0kbps?
<Search4Lancer> Samual-NotAFK: you can't
<Search4Lancer> if you really want to be greedy by not sharing with others, keep it at 1kbps and change the options so that you don't share after you complete downloading
<Samuel-NotAFK> Search4Lancer: My upload speed is seriously limiting my download speed at the moment.
<Search4Lancer> so just change it to 1kbps
<Search4Lancer> if it doesn't take effect right away, try stopping it and starting again
<Samuel-NotAFK> I'm only getting about 10kbps :(
<Search4Lancer> or just kicking peers who are leeching off of you
<Search4Lancer> how do you know it's your uploading that's hampering your downloading?
<Search4Lancer> it could simply be the other folks
<Samuel-NotAFK> I set my upload speed to 10kbps and I could only manage about 5kbps download
<Samuel-NotAFK> I always get fuck all download speed during the day. :(
<Samuel-NotAFK> I think my ISP is throttling my Ubuntu ISO downloads. :(
<jussi01> !ohmy | Samuel-NotAFK
<ubottu> Samuel-NotAFK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Samuel-NotAFK> Jussi01: Sorry.
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> Samuel-NotAFK: have you tried enabling dht?
<Search4Lancer> again, samuel, it's likely just the people you're leeching off of have either knocked their upload speeds down (as you're contemplating doing), or are already uploading a bunch of other stuff
<Search4Lancer> torrenting works better when everyone shares all friendly-like
<Search4Lancer> which is why ktorrent doesn't allow you to set your upload speed to 0
<Samuel-NotAFK> Jussi01: Enabled
 * Search4Lancer fires up a 5GB torrent of Denno Coil
<Samuel-NotAFK> Http://nemof.org/2007/12/08/how-to-stop-bt-throttling-your-bittorrent/ I'm going to try this.
<Search4Lancer> coincidentally, I just changed my upload speed from 1 to unlimited, and suddenly everyone wants to send their chunks to me
<Search4Lancer> karma, baby
<simi> hi, in kde4 the shortcuts key do not work, so i need a easy to use application to set my laptop keyboards to control the volume of the sound
<simi> can anyone point me to such an application?
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jussi01> simi: ^^
<blip-> hi, i've figure out how to change my login kdm theme as well as my grub theme... but where do i select the kubuntu boot theme ?   I installed some stuff from synaptic and now it shows Mythbuntu logo in silver color while booting.   where can that be changed ?   thanks
<blip-> *figured
<takoski> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63004/plain/
<takoski> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/63004/plain/
<jannott> !shoutcast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shoutcast
<blip-> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<blip-> !kontact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact
<blip-> !kookooklock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kookooklock
<alessandro> ciaoo a tutti!!
<alessandro> c'è qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi?
<blip-> alessandro: no italiano.   sorry.  try #kubuntu-it
<blip-> no comprende :D  (wait that's spanish maybe)
<blip-> alessandro del piero
<Rioting_pacifist> lsusb isnt working!!!
<blip-> Rioting_pacifist: that's not very useful.  describe the issue in more detail,  perhaps someone can aid you
<Rioting_pacifist> i loaded up a webcam driver, everything was working fine i then rotated the webcam in my laptop. and now lsusb doesnt work any more nore does lsmod, rmmod, modprobe -r
<blip-> so when you type "lsusb" in a console... you get no output ?
<blip-> Rioting_pacifist: ^
<Rioting_pacifist> i get no output and the console freezes up
<blip-> oh that's really bad :)
<Rioting_pacifist> well i can type in the console but ctrl+c/ctrl+d dont do anything nore does anything i type matter
<blip-> i guess you tried unplugging the camera ?  restartiing the system ?
<Rioting_pacifist> erm i cant unplug the camera its inside the laptop , i was hopping to not have to resort to that but im sure that will fix it
<blip-> i can't see why a webcame driver wos uld cause this,  Rioting_pacifist, this seems like a deep linux issue.  try asking #linux,  the low level linux gurus are usually there
<arnold> algun colombiano x aki ?
<Rioting_pacifist> will give it a shot, i think the webcam driver definatly caused this as my dmesg is full of stuff about it but i dont understand how it broke everything, will check linux thx
<Rioting_pacifist> ubottu: !es | arnold:
<ubottu> arnold:: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<spragie> Ark makes kde lock up while testing an archive for integrity, when it finally finishes it gives as command line output: Read error in the file /home/spragie/pae/site/Pineapple.Express.2008.DVDSCR.XviD-HEFTY/hefty-pexpress.r31 [R]etry, [A]bort
<spragie> Read error in the file /home/spragie/pae/site/Pineapple.Express.2008.DVDSCR.XviD-HEFTY/hefty-pexpress.r31
<spragie> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<monica> when you install madwifi thru adept, where is the dir created?
<MellowDude> ok i was wanting to know is there any way to restrict banwith on one computer on my wireless router
<monica> when you install madwifi thru adept, where is the dir created?
<kurumin> list
<monica> list?
<monica> ?
 * Nasj gone
<bgr> fala blizzz
<bgr> boa nigth regina
<bgr> fala ae boss
<bgr> boss q vc ta achando do Kng
<bgr> ola jean-luc
<GreenPeace> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade to 8.10 rc, but get:
<GreenPeace>   File "/tmp/kde-root/adept_managerZG2fha.tmp-extract/DistUpgradeController.py", line 25, in <module>
<GreenPeace>     import apt
<GreenPeace> ImportError: No module named apt
<DarkTan> ok, how do i access files on a network comp running WinXP?
<favro> !samba | DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<DarkTan> ok, next question, my only repository is my Cd drive
<DarkTan> how do i fix this?
<favro> !reops | DarkTan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reops
<favro> !repos | DarkTan
<ubottu> DarkTan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Kage_Jittai> Trying to compile something and I get this error when I try to configure:
<DarkTan> think i figured it out
<Kage_Jittai> ./configure: line 4834: `AM_GNU_GETTEXT(external)'
<werenered> OK, I have come to the conclusion that Kmail/Kontact stinks. I am trying to avoind any GTK apps ATM, can anyone recommend a QT based email app?
<favro> Kage_Jittai: what are you trying to compile that gives that error?
<Kage_Jittai> The mana world
<vbgunz> can anyone please tell me, how I can get pass apt-gets "Couldn't find package" error? I would love a list of missing packages but this doesn't work... sudo apt-get -fms --ignore-missing install kde-window-manager apache2-prefork-dev basket ... it always stops dead at kde-window-manager... awesome, how can I just ignore it?
<jdnewmil> vbgunz: aren't there an infinite number of possible packages that apt might not know about? Why not make sure your sources.list is configured correctly... look at the forest instead of the trees?
<favro> vbgunz: there isn't a package kde-window-manager obviously - run your first apt-get again without thaat in the line
<vbgunz> jdnewmil: look at my question and not the frying pan :)
<vbgunz> point is, I am trying to simulate the download and install not install or download anything. I put '--ignore-missing', -m and -f...  Iam not trying to download and install anything... I am trying to see what is unreachable and what isn't
<vbgunz> I am pretty tired of editing a huge number of packages for apt-get to remove missing packages... is there a better way to see what is reachable and what isn't?
<favro> I use   apt-cache search something   to find out what is available
<favro> e.g. apt-cache search kde | sort
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I just installed kubuntu in CLI-mode
<x_link> Then I installed kdecore, xserver-xorg and kde3.
<x_link> kde I mean.
<x_link> But I don't get any k-menu.
<x_link> Does anybody know why it's like this?
<cuznt> x-link try right clicking on the task bar and see if you can add applet
<cuznt> and add kmenu
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> cuznt: Should I search for k-menu?
<x_link> Ahh, found it.
<x_link> Perfect, thanks!
<x_link> cuznt: I didn't think of that at all.
<x_link> cuznt: But I can't move it, I got it in the middle of the taskbar.
<DarkTan> ! swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<cuznt> right click on it and choose move
<DarkTan> ok, guess i'll configure that later
<DarkTan> how do i get my sound card working?
<x_link> cuznt: I just fixed that. Thanks man for helping me. I really appreciate it alot!
<cuznt> ;) np
<ArtificialSynaps> Hello, does anyone know a good client to monitor syslog files with that isn't syslog-ng?
<x_link> cuznt: I don't find where to add more desktops.
<x_link> Ahh, nothing = )
#kubuntu 2009-10-19
<stuq> can someone pls remind me what the name of that great perspective screenshot program is?
<stuq> allows you to tilt shots and does reflection and whatever...
<nightwlkr> can any1 help me out with dvd playback?
<lucas_> hey does anyone know what kttsd is?
<lucas_> im getting an error cant start kttsd or something like that
<nightwlkr> i have kaffeine player installed and when i pres play dvd it gives me a message that this dvd video is encrypted and i have to sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh
<nightwlkr> i did that but didn't change anything
<stuq> can someone pls remind me what the name of that great perspective screenshot program is?
<nightwlkr> lucas_: KTTSD is a non-GUI application that accepts requests for speech from applications via DCOP.
<lucas_> jpw can i disable it
<nightwlkr> well that's what i found out on google :P
<nightwlkr> let me check
<lucas_> i dont know why is trying to start
<stuq> ah found it - screenie-qt
<stuq> great little prg
<stuq> weird, for some reason aptitude search screenshot didn't find it
<nightwlkr> lucas_: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeaccessibility/kttsd/compilation.html
<nightwlkr> donno if it will help find out how it got into ur pc..it looks like u have to compile this to b in ur system
<nightwlkr> so still trying to figure out how to make these dvd's play
<Charli> hi
<nightwlkr> fixed dvd problem :D
<nightwlkr> kde has some problems with sata drives...
<marco__> quiero el canal de ubuntu en españa
<marco__> como accedo al canal ubuntu españo
<carpii> :(
<carpii> english ?
<marco__> How to access  to canal ubuntu-es?
<BluesKaj> marco , #ubuntu-es  click on that
<marco__> join #ubuntu-es
<CPrgmSwR2> If linux could get its hardware support to improve I think linux would rock because its so fast over windows. My sound does not work and I have an HP Pavilition dv9000 laptop
<nameiner> CPrgmSwR2: this helped on my dv4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568
<CPrgmSwR2> nameiner: daemon started failed
<CPrgmSwR2> this is with pulseaudio -D
<nameiner> CPrgmSwR2: I'm not using pulseaudio, skype doesn't work with it (at least not for me) so I can't help more, sorry.
<CPrgmSwR2> nameiner: what are you using then?
<nameiner> also
<nameiner> ehem, alsa
<CPrgmSwR2> nameiner: last time I checked pulseaudio uses alsa
<CPrgmSwR2> and I absolutely love kde4
<nameiner> I don't know how pusleaudio works exactly, but I don't have pulseaudio installed at all
<duryodhan> hi .. I have jdk1.6 installed and but some app I am using needs jdk 1.5 , how do I get both working together ? any ideas ?
<JontheEchidna> duryodhan: I personally have no insight on to how to fix your problem, but if you find asking here unsuccessful (this is a rather quiet channel) then you might have more luck in #ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> java is pretty much the same in both ubuntu and kubuntu
<duryodhan> ok
<duryodhan> thanks
<JontheEchidna> best of luck :)
<yang__> Hey can someone help me with "when" to have nsupdate run ?
<ner0x> Is there any way to convert from .doc to .ps ?
<ubuntu> is there a netplit going on?
<ati> /write faq.pas ctcp 1:*:?:$1- | Load -rs faq.pas
<ati> /write faq.pas ctcp 1:*:?:$1- | Load -rs faq.pas
<luis_> hey there good nite 2 u all
<brian_> can anyone look at this and see whats going wrong  http://pastebin.com/m1bb2a26c
<brian_> please
<luis_> i like to get somehelp pls kopete wont connect my yahoo account how can i fix it help pls?
<brian_> this is also what i get
<brian_> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:48 (NEPOMUK_ADD_ONTOLOGY_CLASSES):
<brian_>   Unknown CMake command "NEPOMUK_ADD_ONTOLOGY_CLASSES".
<mathieu> lo
<luis_> so does any1 knows how can i fix this?
<webbb82> im trying to compile  the raptor menu  but i get a error can someone take a look at this its pretty small  please
<kumar> Hello
<kumar> Anybody here able to open pdf inside chromium-browser
<freaky[t]> hi all i got a question. if i upgrade to 9.10 from 9.4 ... how do I get the exact same desktop as fresh installs of 9.10 have. i mean the KDE design/window decorations etc.?
<CPrgmSwR2> Its really sad how slow windows is
<kumar> backup and delete your .kderc and logout log back in
<freaky[t]> kumar ok thanks
<freaky[t]> ill try
<freaky[t]> kumar did u mean me? =D
<webbb82> will running more than one activity slow down my computer
<magazzino> !LIST
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<maco> haha
<terry> exit
<terry> #exit
<serzholino> Hi! Is it known bug that bluetooth in karmic is completely broken?
<serzholino> see my bug here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/453885
<kenhoob-it> hello all
<kenhoob-it> je sont nouveau ubuntian
<freaky[t]> what's a good ssh tool for kubuntu?
<Mist__> Hey. I am trying to get KRFB running under 9.04 Kubuntu, but when I connect to it from another box things are either distorted, or sort of double, and mouse missing, Some said to disable plasma or so. I disabled the desktop effects.. you know.. the fusion like effects.. but seems I still have kind of effects with boxes showing up while pointing at an application running in bar and so on. Anyone familiar with problems li
<Mist__> (I tried google around for it but no luck.. then again last year I find search results started to kinda suck with google compared to earlier years)
<Mist__> Btw.. since when did linux channels go this quiet.. 0o
<Mist__> freaky[t]: what is the definition of ssh tool?
<freaky[t]> some tool with which i can connect to an sshd =D
<Mist__> ah.. a sort of ssh client tool?
<Mist__> like.. hmm putty?
<freaky[t]> yea
<freaky[t]> is there anything nice for kde?
<freaky[t]> or should i just use a termianl?
<freaky[t]> terminal
<Mist__> I think there are stuff around like putty actually
<Mist__> gnome stuff tend to work in kubuntu also :)
<illio> I'm sitting in the live cd right now, attempting to do a manual LVM encrypted setup (I need to do it like this, because the alternative cd only does it for you if you use the entire disc.. an option I don't have since I have to have Windows with Bitlocker along side this... I'm running into one issue with the official guide though.. When using modprobe to do this: "sudo modprobe dm-mod" I get this: "FATAL: Module dm_mod not found." .. any idea why tha
<illio>  be happening? I've installed cryptsetup, initramfs-tools, hashalot and lvm2
<freaky[t]> hm ok thank you
<Mist__> freaky[t]: ah.. yes.. putty can be installed it seems through apt
<freaky[t]> yes i installed it allready ;D
<Mist__> nautilus also have ssh capabilities. =) And seems many popular *cough*windows*cough* applications work through wine :)
<freaky[t]> btw, why do i have a blue shadow arround windows?
<Mist__> freaky[t]: could maybe be some graphical glitch with desktop effects shadows and video driver?
<freaky[t]> hm i dont know
<kenhoob-it> is it easy swicth from ubuntu to Kubuntu and viceversa?
<Mist__> freaky[t]: 9.04 Kubuntu?
<freaky[t]> 9.10
<Mist__> ah :) Then it could also be a beta issue atm :)
<freaky[t]> no i had the same problem with 9.4
<Mist__> oh..
<Mist__> freaky[t]: hmm.. did you try disable desktop effects and see if it resolved?
<freaky[t]> no
<Mist__> it is under kmenu > computer > system settings > First tab: Desktop > First in list: Desktopeffects > and the checkbox to the right in first tab.
<freaky[t]> ok umm
<freaky[t]> i disabled it
<freaky[t]> then windows only have a blue border
<freaky[t]> if i enable effects they have blue "glow" (shadow) effect
<freaky[t]> i want it to be dark
<freaky[t]> =(
<Mist__> freaky[t]: in same place are box for shadows also.
<Mist__> freaky[t]: ah :)
<freaky[t]> but in the settings for the shadows there is a dark color
<freaky[t]> but it's displayed blue
<Mist__> freaky[t]: around the same place in menues there are settings for the windows behaviour and appearance also.
<Mist__> hmm
<freaky[t]> :/
<Mist__> btw.. how are 9.10 so far? Havent tried it myself yet ^^
<freaky[t]> i like it
<freaky[t]> but i havent used 9.4 much so
<freaky[t]> i dont know of many differences
<freaky[t]> just a few new widgets
<Mist__> =)
<freaky[t]> newer kde
<mobi-sheep> freaky[t]: SS? :3
<freaky[t]> what's aconadi btw
<freaky[t]> what's SS?
<Mist__> 9.04 worked very well being kubuntu. I am very pleased he h :)
<mobi-sheep> Screenshot.
<freaky[t]> im not using any of the new widgets
<freaky[t]> you want a screenshot of my desktop?
<mobi-sheep> Yes. Newer KDE thing. I'm more of Gnome user but I always have been wanted to give KDE a whirl sometimes as soon as I set up the other machine up.
<Mist__> only thing I still being annoyed of in all distros of gnu/linux is the poor handling of sound which can be way confusing, and network handling like samba and permissions.. he he.
<Mist__> But these things are coming along well it seems.
<freaky[t]> how do i use nepomuk desktop search?
<freaky[t]> im not using samba
<freaky[t]> if i used it i would use it over vpn etc.
<freaky[t]> but i cant setup an vpn server with only 1 network card supporting broadcasts
<Mist__> Got my Asrock ION 330 htpc box here a couple days ago.. Installed kubuntu 9.04 och xbmc and it flows.. oh yes it flows and works very nice.. *drool*
<freaky[t]> ^^
<Mist__> freaky[t]: oh yes.. network been a bit confusing as well. Where one had to go edit network files manually to get static to work and so on. The network handling still being really odd in kubuntu.
<freaky[t]> well
<freaky[t]> i have a dedicated server
<freaky[t]> i would like to set up vpn on it but
<freaky[t]> it just doesnt work the way i want
<freaky[t]> with broadcasts
<freaky[t]> i cant see other machines
<Mist__> If I ever touched anything with network manager since 8.x network stopped working and the likes. Not sure what I am doing wrong, but it happened on all boxes.
<freaky[t]> hehe
<freaky[t]> how can i move applications in the favourites tab in the kmenu?
<freaky[t]> when i try to move firefox in there
<Mist__> Main thing is though.. it can be fixed :)
<freaky[t]> it doesnt show up
<Mist__> I been handling windows boxes etc. through my days and got message boxes telling me a dot "." about network drivers and settings failing, logs shows nothing and there you stand.. and clueless..
<freaky[t]> :P
<Mist__> So, I am kinda pleased with gnu/linux. There haven't even near yet been a problem that haven't been fixed with some patience. And that is something good ^^
<freaky[t]> ^^
<Mist__> Remember the HUGE problems we had when working on ISP back in 1996 with windows DNS's. GNU/Linux saved our behinds bigtime when we tossed in linux and bind. Talk about santa entering the server space :P
<Mist__> So when the winnuke issue emerged, we weren't affected as well :P
<mobi-sheep> Mist__: och?
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: och? :)
<mobi-sheep> Mist__: Yeah. och? I'm guessing it's a typo if you don't know what och is. :)
<mobi-sheep> I too have HTPC -- Zotac ION Dual-Core 330 + XBMC SVN :)
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: oops.. might been my swedish that accidently slipped in.. "och" is translated like "and" :)
<mobi-sheep> Mist__: Ah I see. och that's cool too! :3
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: lol
<mobi-sheep> If people start throwing in few phrases there and there, we'll all know different languages more!
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: I am really impressed how well ION 330 works so far. It is really strong piece of hardware handling sharing of 10 torrents quite good, but at the same time can show off 1080p decoding with almost no stuttering. My jaw dropped when it did that :P
<Mist__> Was a bit to get the sound working, but after figuring out alsamixer and enable 0,3, edit some config file and reset order of devices in kubuntu, and set xbmc to correct settings it is joy all the way.
<mobi-sheep> Mist__: That is what happen when you introduce a piece of sweet hardware to a strong beast.  They multiplied and came out a series of ION.
<lu_> list
<mobi-sheep> I'm 100% happy with my ION setup!
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: now.. I plugged in the bluetooth usb interface, and configured wminput so I am using one of my wiimotes as airmouse and gyromote for the system :P
<mobi-sheep> Is it easier to navigate that way?
<mobi-sheep> I wonder...
<freaky[t]> what's this lancelot application launcher? is that new?
<Mist__> Thing is.. when you need the pointer.. you point.. if you dont, then you just dont point at screen and use the d-pad and navigate with the up down left right buttons :)
<mobi-sheep> I do have a USD bluetooth laying around.  I ought to borrow a wiimote from a buddy and see how it goes. I'm using Microsoft Xbox remote control. It's a classic. Costs me 10, 5 for cable, 5 for remote control on eBay.
<Mist__> And it is fully configurable so you can tell it not to use the ir pointer, and set buttons to what keykombo one like. And also like most gyromotes just use the tipping gyro.. like tip down, tip up, shake it hard, twist left or right and so on :P
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: I used this guide to get started: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-535659.html
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: yeah I noticed the MS xbox remote been really popular :) But I figured to have the wiimote thing a try before getting a IR sensor or so for my logitech multimotes or so, and now I can't get away from the nintendo grip :D
<Mist__> (mario own my all my base there..)
<Mist__> imho, they should implement native support for wiimotes into kubuntu, like they done with wacom boards *cough cough*
<mobi-sheep> Halo3 and ODST for me! (FPS Guy!)
<Mist__> :P
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: oh.. did you noticed the VFGPU thingie nvidia released only for linux whoch xbmc utilize? Was that only linux? Felt like.. nvidia tried a step there to see reactions.
<mobi-sheep> I like the Microsoft remote control, yes, but it is annoying too.  Especially when you're fiddling around in dark.
<Mist__> mobi-sheep: yeah.. we don't like the dark ^^
<freaky[t]> are you guys using the normal kmenu or that lancelot launcher?
 * mobi-sheep is taking a peek at http://tinyurl.com/ygro6jr rig 
<Mist__> reminds me, they should stop argue and get that The Hobbit movie just done before I die.. :)
<mobi-sheep> Mist__: VGPAU is awesome.
<Mist__> mobi-sheep:  :)
<Mist__> freaky[t]: I am using the new menu. Didn't like it at start, but now I got used to it and like it :P
<Mist__> Somehow I never like the kickermenus out there..
<_Pete_> somehow I never liked any kde4.xx
<_Pete_> luckily this 3.xx still works as expected
<Mist__> even though the mac look alike one is really neat, it is.. most for show.. and not for organising in a good way..
<Mist__> _Pete_: huh? Lately my kde work very well. Since after 4.1 it been like day and night
<Mist__> my huge problem on one machine was mainly.. ATI card and the drivers for it.
<_Pete_> Mist__: to be honest, havent tried latest 4
<_Pete_> but what seen doesnt convience me
<_Pete_> last time I tried it
<Mist__> after going nvidia, I had no whatsoever problems even get the drivers and dri to work. Sad because ATI have good thing, but I refuse go back to windows. Things work for me and work good. And that is way more it ever did in windows for 20 years. Virus scans, security issues and more drove me crazy almost.. =/
<_Pete_> when playing games (3D)
<_Pete_> fps was totally low
<Mist__> _Pete_: yeah, that can be an issue especially with the desktop effects like compiz fusion etc turned on.
<_Pete_> it was just basic settings
<mobi-sheep> _Pete_: Ask yourself a question "What can I do for KDE4?" instead of "What can KDE4 do for me?" It's not always all about you. :3
<Mist__> and when it comes to WINE, I would recomend compiling WINE native and not install it out of the box. But there are things on that area yeah :)
<_Pete_> mobi-sheep: that's easy question, I can not to use it
 * mobi-sheep took in a critical attack. -100 
<_Pete_> I will not use it unless it works as good as kde3
<_Pete_> simple as thagt
<Mist__> and.. even if kde looks like windows.. it is a relearning curve. KDE is not windows. It is.. way more. It is.. like being covered in silk and landed gently in GNU/Linux and receive the touch of a gods breath :P Ok maybe not but the freedom is there :P
<mobi-sheep> Windows is not KDE.
<mobi-sheep> I'm under the impression that many people thought they're using KDE.
<mobi-sheep> And later cried when they find out it wasn't Windows.
<mobi-sheep> Err, It wasn't KDE. ^^
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: I agree
<Mist__> _Pete_: but.. there are still issues.. I admit to that. But they are noticed, being fixed, and can be fixed with a bit of patience or help of a guide or medium techie :P
<CPrgmSwR2> just wish my damn sound worked
<_Pete_> Mist__: good then
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: ah the sound issue. Those are cykling ones :)
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: I don't understand why
<_Pete_> luckily I can do something in near future too since work is going to QT
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: Is it an exotic combo of hardware?
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: Its nivida hardware
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: ah.. hdmi?
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: Yes
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: You might be in luck since I resolved no sound on a asrock ION 330 .. ah yes.. same as I have.
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: are you using the analogue as source of via hdmi?
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: or maybe using the fiber?
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: the weird part is that it worked in kubuntu 9.04 bu a fresh install of 9.10 = no sound
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: thats what is pointed to yes
<_Pete_> In my opinion kubuntu moved to 4 was very bad move
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: Is there a way to re-direct to the digit one
<CPrgmSwR2> _Pete_: Kde4 just kicks ass
<_Pete_> and force use kde4 even bigger
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: Ok.. lets see.. what u need to do is to unmute the device 0, and channel 3
<CPrgmSwR2> Okay
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: this can be done either if you open a shell and sudo alsamixer
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: when I lunch alsamixer - everything is unmuted though
<Mist__> ok
<_Pete_> CPrgmSwR2: really? even simple konsole doesnt work
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: if you go into sound/multimedia in kubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> _Pete_: It works fantastically well for me
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: the systemsettings. You will have a list of hardware
<_Pete_> CPrgmSwR2: wierd, for me it usally some reason losts profiles
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: there should be 3 lines and a last 4th line telling pulsaudio there
<_Pete_> and anyway is much harder to use than kde3 konsole
<CPrgmSwR2> HDA NVidia (CONEXANT Analog) is primary
<CPrgmSwR2> I have PulsaAudio as third
<_Pete_> and doesn't have all options kde3 have
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: The one with HDMI in..
<CPrgmSwR2> actually  HDMI does not show up
<Mist__> select that one and hit the button test below.
<Mist__> hmm
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: and aplay a wav file does not work which has nothing to do with KDE
<_Pete_> but enough of ranting :)
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: no that has to do with that aplay is trying to play through PCM0,0 probably.
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: okay
<drgonzo> hey guys
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: is there a way that I can play through lplay
<drgonzo> can anyone tell me if its possible to get CA0106 with pulseaudio working with a microphone?
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: and those settings tell the order of what to play through. HDMI is on 0.3 so on need to tell for example vlc and xbmc to use 0,3 instead. Also one then need to move HDMI 0.3 to top for system sounds and all applikations using KDE settings to top I noticed.
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: I have a guide on other box for this.. brb :)
<ankan_> CPrgmSwR2: okie :) Lets see..
<CPrgmSwR2> ankan_: lets see what?
<ankan_> CPrgmSwR2: try this guide for sound over HDMI. http://www.drbig.co.uk/2009/06/26/asrock-ion-330-hdmi-sound-xbmc/
<cybor0> hello
<ankan_> CPrgmSwR2: and there are additional information in this one also further down in the sections around sound: http://www.xbmc.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-54705.html
<CPrgmSwR2> ankan_:  I wonder if the problem is that the hda channel is pwoer down after 10 seconds
<cybor0> slow access to samba share from windows
<cybor0> someoen help
<_Pete_> is the access slow only with samba?
<CPrgmSwR2> sorry my computer froze up
<CPrgmSwR2> brb
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to reprobe for sound
<_Pete_> CPrgmSwR2: is this that fantastic working as you said above?
<CPrgmSwR2> _Pete_: its a sound issue that doesn't even work at the command line
<CPrgmSwR2> _Pete_: I would be in this boat if I was in gnome
<CPrgmSwR2> brb
<cybor0> _Pete_  yes access is slow only to samba
<CPrgmSwR2> it didn't work
<_Pete_> cybor0: then I would go to seek samba settings
<CPrgmSwR2> _Pete_: I think my card is broken by the kernel upgradeds
<CPrgmSwR2> infact I am missing /dev/ds
<CPrgmSwR2> infact I am missing /dev/dsp
<_Pete_> right
<_Pete_> too bad :(
<CPrgmSwR2> If only hardware makers would support linux this would not be an issue
<_Pete_> yeah
<_Pete_> currently this 9.04 is rock solid
<_Pete_> never had this long uptime with my desktop
<CPrgmSwR2> other than this sound issue everything is working
<cybor0> _Pete_ http://wklej.org/id/179419/
<_Pete_> cybor0: sorry, I dont use samba myself so no much experience
<cybor0> some help with samba
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: I think I saw somewhere that issues like that could be fixed by removing pulseaudio and then installing it again.
<cybor0> slow access from windows
<cybor0> http://wklej.org/id/179419/
<cybor0> samba config file
<_Pete_> cybor0: what are the speed with samba and on what network ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: I tried that
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: ah =/
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: I have been dealing with this issue for a while now
<cybor0> 100 Mb should be
<cybor0> but is about 8 Mb
<cybor0> all hardware is 100% 100Mb/s
<cybor0> from linux to samba
<cybor0> transfer is oke
<cybor0> but from windows to samba is ver very slow
<Mist__> CPrgmSwR2: oh.. /dev/dsp is OSS, not ALSA I just remembered
<CPrgmSwR2> Mist__: Oh okaay
<CPrgmSwR2> I got /dev/dsp showing up
<CPrgmSwR2> I am going to bed
<CPrgmSwR2> I am going to wait and see if an update will fix the issue
<freaky[t]> are there any cool apps for kubuntu i should install? =D
<Bou> freaky[t]: yakuake?
<kenhoob-it> Can I import kvirc settings from windows to ubuntu?
<freaky[t]> i installed it allready ;D
<Bou> hehe :)
<kenhoob-it> Can I import kvirc settings from windows to ubuntu?
<jussi01> is the a good kde/qt alternative to GNUcash?
<jussi01> kenhoob-it: Id assume so, but dont know. you may have better luck with Mr google ;)
<kenhoob-it> ok
<ArkoldThos> whats the name of the twitter plasmoid? :o
<ArkoldThos> nvm
<suovainaja_> jussi - you mean like skrooge?
<ArkoldThos> the plasmoid crashes plasma D:
<ionut_> hi,i want to start programming with php (i use linux ubuntu 8.04 ) and i don't know which application i must install first (i use netbeans 6.7 on windows to program in php,so i thought it will be good to use it also here) but for server what can i use (in windows i use xampp)
<suovainaja_> you mean to run the php?
<ArkoldThos> ionut_, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<ArkoldThos> ionut_, and libapache2-mod-php5
<suovainaja_> ionut, or just install phpmyadmin and it will automatically install server with php
<ionut_> ies
<ionut_> is better to install phpmyadmin ('cause i know how it works)
<ionut_> so i must just install phpmy admin and will also install the server automatically?
<suovainaja_> thats how I always do it
<ionut_> and it works fine ?
<suovainaja_> after that 'localhost' should work
<ionut_> good,i must to start myself the server or it will start automatically
<ionut_> ?
<suovainaja_> it will start automatically
<ionut_> nice.the phpmyadmin (i run this command sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin?) then it will install the newer version ?
<suovainaja_> the newest version available in your distribution
<ionut_> ow,thx so much
<suovainaja_> which is pretty old thou
<suovainaja_> no problem
<ionut_> one question (web server to configurate automatically  apache2 apache apache-ssl apache-perl and lighttpd ) which i should select?
<ionut_> apache2  no?
<suovainaja_> yes
<ionut_> ok,thx
<ionut_> done,how can i check if the server is on ?
<suovainaja_> if you want phpmyadmin to be usable, you might still need to install package 'mysql-server'
<ionut_> hmmm,ok
<suovainaja_> type localhost in your browser url bar
<ionut_> IT WORKS xddd
<suovainaja_> yay
<dani__> hi
<ionut_> u know where is located the folder (in windows is htdocs) here wich is ?
<suovainaja_> /var/www
<suovainaja_> you propable need to make it editable by regular user
<ionut_> how can i do that?
<suovainaja_> there is a comman line for that but I dont remember
<suovainaja_> you can also run 'sudo nautilus' and do that via context menu
<ionut_> so i must to give the permission to all users (chmod ?)
<suovainaja_> yes
<suovainaja_> chmod it was
<ionut_> ya
<ionut_> if i remember good chmod 755 for folders and chmod744 for files
<ionut_> ?
<ionut_> is that right?
<suovainaja_> might be, I usually do it via GUI so I dont screw it up xD
<ionut_> a,got it,one more question and i'm done. i must install also 'mysql-server' ?
<suovainaja_> if you wish to run mysql stuff like phpmyadmin
<suovainaja_> but you can try it now @ 'localhost/phpmyadmin'
<suovainaja_> if it works normally all is installed
<ionut_> it doesn't work
<ionut_> it sayes that no phpmyadmin was found
<suovainaja_> hmmmm?
<slow-motion> hi
<suovainaja_> are you sure you didnt make it unaccessible with chmod?
<suovainaja_> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ is the address on my computer
<ionut_> look
<ionut_> Not Found
<ionut_> The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.
<ionut_> maybe because is not started
<suovainaja_> it should find the page without mysql too
<suovainaja_> but it doesent harm to try to install 'mysql-server', since you need it anyway
<suovainaja_> if its already installed, no harm
<ionut_> is this the line command sudo apt-get install mysql-server ?
<suovainaja_> yes
<suovainaja_> can you give me the chmod command you used so i can test it?
<ionut_> for folders i used chmod 755 and for files chmod 744
<suovainaja_> ok
<ionut_> i've installed the mysql server but it doesn't work not even now
<ionut_> maybe the apache server is not started
<suovainaja_> it is if it sais "It Works" on localhost
<suovainaja_> can you please give me the exact chmod lines you used? I dont remember the syntax
<ionut_> then it is
<ionut_> for example i want to give all the permissions to a file that is in www
<ionut_> then i go myself (in command line) and i type "chmod 744 * "   *=for all files (if u want to give permissions to  a specific file u make "chmod 744 filename"
<suovainaja_> ok
<suovainaja_> does it work if you make a new php file in /var/www and run it in browser 'localhost/file.php'
<ionut_> yes it perfectly works
<ionut_> i've pasted an old project done in php and it works
<ionut_> thx so much souvainaja
<ionut_> now ill install netbeans 6.7
<suovainaja_> ok
<ionut_> what u use to program in php (if u use any application
<ionut_> ?
<suovainaja_> I like the default text editor in KDE, Kate
<suovainaja_> in Gnome I used bluefish
<ionut_> is that good ? ( i mean  u can make packages , a lot of classes ,etc) ?
<suovainaja_> I do just simple stuff :)
<ionut_> ow,sorry
<suovainaja_> so I cant say
<suovainaja_> but now I screwed my own computer, I cant enter my own root xD
<ionut_> why?
<ionut_> what u did?
<ubuntu> can anyone help me with this ubuntu?
<suovainaja_> I screw up with chmod :D
<ionut_> what have u done?
<tweek900> can anyone in here help me with ubuntu?
<ionut_> _tweek900 what do u need help for
<tweek900> well i cant figure much out. i've used windows for the past 17 years lol
<Bou> ionut_: netbeans is fine for php
<ionut_> then i'll use netbeans 6.7
<tweek900> was told to give this a try and i'm totaly lost. i cant figure out how to install teamspeak and such
<ionut_> tweek900_ to learn much about ubuntu visit http://ubuntu.com
<Bou> tweek900: sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client (type this in a console)
<ionut_> first u need to learn much about the console
<tweek900> bou Package alsa-oss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tweek900> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<tweek900> is only available from another source
<Bou> hum
<Bou> you maybed need to activate universe/multiverse repo
<tweek900> idk what that is lol
<tweek900> ionut_:  i see nothing about learning the console
<Bou> tweek900: from K menu, search for "kpackagekit"
<tweek900> alright bou got that
<Bou> tweek900: launch it, and in the configuration, activate the "universe  and "multiverse" lines
<Bou> tweek900: Configuration in sidebar > then the modify button
<tweek900> i dont see configurations or modify button
<tweek900> i have settings but that doesn't show modify
<Bou> what is shown in settings?
<tweek900> edit software sources
<Bou> that's it
<tweek900> alright lol
<Bou> sorry i translate from my French install,
<Bou> :)
<tweek900> oh n ice
<Bou> and modify = edit more or less :p
<Bou> then check in it the universe and multiverse lines
<tweek900> where is that?
<tweek900> third-party software? lol
<Bou> first tab of the popup
<tweek900> ok
<tweek900> i see nothing about multiverse lines
<Bou> must be something like "Kubuntu software" or "Kubuntu applications" i guess
<tweek900> yeah i'm there
<Bou> do you see the list of checkbox?
<tweek900> i have 5 checkboxes
<Bou> under "Downloadable from Internet"
<tweek900> i see it ok
<tweek900> lol
<Bou> in parenthesis at the end of each line
<Bou> :)
<Bou> so check the universe and multiverse
<Bou> it will extend your list of installable software
<tweek900> did that then close
<Bou> apply and quit
<tweek900> alright
<tweek900> idk this is going to be a lot to learn =\
<tweek900> i hope it gets easier
<Bou> then in console:   sudo apt-get update (to take your modification in account)
<Bou> and sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<tweek900> its already updating something
<Bou> (and now i have to leave for lunch sorry)
<Bou> ok
<Bou> anyway, the "sudo apt-get update" won't hurt
<tweek900> thanks a ton for the help
<Bou> have to go
<Bou> no problem
<Bou> bbl
<tweek900> take it easy
<Bou> cya
<FloodBotK2> Bou: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ionut_> i've downloaded netbeans 6.7 and now how can i install it on my ubuntu 8.04 (netbeans-6.7.1-ml-linux.sh)
<ionut_> ?
<jussi01> ionut_: is there a reason you are not using the netbeabs in the repositories?
<ionut_> net beans in the repositories is 6.0 i need 6.7 (i need php platform)
<jussi01> ionut_: to install .sh files usually just: ./netbeans-6.7.1-ml-linux.sh
<ionut_> i must run it in che command line ?
<jussi01> yes
<ionut_> look "-bash: ./netbeans-6.7.1-ml-linux.sh: Permission denied"
<jussi01> ionut_: chmod a+x netbeans-6.7.1-ml-linux.sh
<jussi01> then try again
<ionut_> i must install jdk first
<jussi01> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<ionut_> jussi01_ i know what means chmod , but a+x what is for ?
<jussi01> ionut_: man chmod
<jussi01> ;)
<jussi01> ionut_: though just a shorcut, a= all users and x= the executable flag.
<ionut_> thx,do u know how can i install JDK from the console ?
<ionut_> i've installed it( Java(TM) SE Development Kit 6 successfully installed.) but look (
<ionut_> Java SE Development Kit (JDK) was not found on this computer
<ionut_> JDK 6 or JDK 5 is required for installing the NetBeans IDE. Make sure that the JDK is properly installed and run installer again.
<ionut_> You can specify valid JDK location using --javahome installer argument.
<FloodBotK2> ionut_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArkoldThos> there is something like kmix that works with kde 4 apps? :o like amarok, kaffeine, etc
<ionut_> does anyone knows from where i can download some nice icons ?
<jussi01> !themes | ionut_
<ubottu> ionut_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<nameiner> Just installed the karmic beta and I can't get X to work. It still worked on an alpha (fully updated) before I installed the beta. Any ideas how to fix that?
<Bobenceto> nameiner: what graphic card do u have?
<nameiner> nvidia
<nameiner> Bobenceto:  the error message says: VESA(0): No valid modes   and    Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<garaf> O_o
<Bobenceto> what exactly nvidia?
<nameiner> Bobenceto: GeForce 6800 XT
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Bobenceto> I think you should wait final version
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Mamarok
<Riddell> ** testers needed for k3b in karmic, ping me if you can help
<nameiner> Bobenceto: it's a bit odd, that it worked with the alpha before I reinstalled the beta. But now If I install the alpha again and update it breaks too.
<Bobenceto> i know
<Bobenceto> probably some X org issues
<BluesKaj> nameiner, do you have the nvidia-glx-185 driver installed ?
<Bobenceto> maybe he should reinstall it
<nameiner> BluesKaj: not yet, but it should at least start with vesa
<nameiner> BluesKaj: but I will install it now and try again
<BluesKaj> reinstalling won't help to purge it, stop X , then install agian
<BluesKaj> lemme rephrase that . purge it first , then drop to a TTY , stopx , sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<BluesKaj> then install the driver ,and sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<BluesKaj> nameiner, did you get that ?
<nameiner> BluesKaj: yes, but it doesn't start x, it ends booting into a TTY
<nameiner> there is no x at all
<Bobenceto> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> try those commands anyway , the kernel source/module will open X
<nameiner> OK, I did, now I'm installing the nvidia package
<BluesKaj> the xorg file is no longer necessary , that's why it doesn't exist
<nameiner> BluesKaj: nvidia-glx-185 is installed but nothing changed
<BluesKaj> do an update , then upgrade
<nameiner> BluesKaj: will do that but it will take about an hour (slow connection and a lot of updates). I'll get back to you when it's done. Thanks so far.
<BluesKaj> nameiner, that method worked for many ppl stuck after the devs forgot to load the fix a couple of weeks ago , but it's on the repos now with the upgraded 185 driver , so it should work for you
<nameiner> BluesKaj: I'll let you know once the update is done
<BluesKaj> nameiner, ok
<luiz_> hi all
<luiz_> i need help with kubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> !ask | luiz_
<ubottu> luiz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luiz_> ok thanx
<luiz_> installing samba get this error samba.conf file not found ...
<nameiner> BluesKaj: after installing all available updates including updated nvidia-glx-185 I still end up on a TTY
<nameiner> BluesKaj: startx comes back with the same error as before
<BluesKaj> nameiner,  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<nameiner> BluesKaj: comes back with an error
<nameiner> let me try to get the message pasted
<nameiner> no sorry
<nameiner> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start told me to use sudo start kdm instead but I forgot sudo
<nameiner> kdm is running now
<nameiner> but startx still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> forget startx
<BluesKaj> what do you have on the scrn now ?
<nameiner> a TTY
<BluesKaj> ok, reboot
<nameiner> BluesKaj: reboot ends after the splash on TTY1
<BluesKaj> nameiner, sorry to hear that...you may need to do a partial reinstall , unless someone more knowledgeable can help ...anyone ?
<nameiner> BluesKaj: partial reinstall? I just did a fresh install this morning, the system is as green as it gets.
<BluesKaj> nameiner, ok let's try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ...as a last resort
<nameiner> ok, done, only took a second.
<BluesKaj> nameiner, ok what have you got now , a dialog box ?
<nameiner> nothing, still on tty1
<nameiner> screen flickert a couple times after the prompt came back
<BluesKaj> alright,  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<nameiner> tells me: xserver-xorg is already the newest version
<BluesKaj> nameiner, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf , check to see what driver is installed
<nameiner> I just did a ls /etc/X11/ and there is no xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> under device itshould say something like , nvidia,and underneath that , nvidia corporation
<nameiner> the file doesn't even exist
<nameiner> I wondered about that before but since I heard it's not used like it used to be I thougth they kicked it out completely
<BluesKaj> ok when did you install the nvidia driver , before updating or after ?
<nameiner> before, then I updated and just to make sure updated again and it installed a newer version of the nvidia driver
<BluesKaj> let's purge it , then reinstall
<nameiner> that were just my thoughts
<BluesKaj> the driver
<rmrfslash> does kubuntu (kde 4.3.2) work w/ extended display?
<rmrfslash> i.e. if I plug an additional display into my laptop.
<rmrfslash> never tried this
<Bou> rmrfslash: yes
<Bou> i'm using it right now
<rmrfslash> but I'm thinking about purchasing another display
<rmrfslash> sweeeeeet
<Bou> test it with some display before purchasing another one..
<Bou> not sure it works for everyone out of the box
<nameiner> BluesKaj: no changes, I rebooted and still end up on tty1
<Bou> nameiner: you don't any error message at any time?
<Bou> *don't have
<nameiner> Bou: no, it shows the splash and after that goes straight to tty1
<ionut_> hi.i have one problem. i have an audio system 5.1  (with 5 casses and 1 bass booster) and i have sound just from 2 of them.how can i activate all of them (what must i install or configurate?)?
<Bou> nameiner: did it work before?
<nameiner> Bou: I had an alpha installed and updated in which it worked, Now I installed fresh from a beta CD and it doesnt work anymore
<Bou> nameiner: are you sure the installation finished correctly?
<nameiner> Bou: I'm pretty sure, I didn't see any error messages while installing
<Bou> what happens if you do a sudo apt-get update, and then sudo apt-get upgrade ? does it propose some updates?
<ionut_> hi.i have one problem. i have an audio system 5.1  (with 5 casses and 1 bass booster) and i have sound just from 2 of them.how can i activate all of them (what must i install or configurate?)?
<nameiner> Bou: I already updated everything. That didn't help
<nameiner> Bou: are you on 9.10?
<Bou> nope, 9.04
<nameiner> bou: I just noticed that there is no xorg.conf file on my system
<Bou> huh?
<nameiner> yeah, I'm wondering too
<Bou> weird, i thought sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would have created it
<Bou> nameiner: you have an nvidia card?
<nameiner> Bou: yes, GeForce 6800 XT
<Bou> try sudo nvidia-config
<Bou> sorry
<Bou> sudo nvidia-xconfig  <-- nameiner
<nameiner> Bou: that worked
 * BluesKaj recalls that step now ....my old memory failed me that time
<nameiner> bou: BluesKaj: thanks a lot
<nameiner> how can there be no xorg.conf on the system, it looks like it needs it
<BluesKaj> nameiner, thank bou ...I should have thought of that step
<nameiner> well, you both helped
<BluesKaj> nameiner, do you have a desktop now?
<nameiner> yeah, it was the missing xorg.conf, nvidia-xconfig complained about it and created one and now it works
<Bou> nameiner: great :)
 * BluesKaj places that command in the text file for nvidia cmnds
<Bou> nvidia tools saved my life quite often
<Bou> you can try nvidia-settings then
<Bou> to configure it
<nameiner> I didn't need the tools before, I'll file a bug about the missing xorg.conf if it doesn't exist yet
<BluesKaj> ok gotta run some errands ..bbl
<nameiner> Bou: it's good to know they exist though
<Bou>  nameiner : i find it very useful to configure twinview actually
<nameiner> Bou: I don't use a second monitor so I never had the need to use the nvidia tools
<basy> Hi are there any Rapidshare download tools for KDE?
<arcanjo> hi,friends
<Mamarok> hi arcanjo
<arcanjo> do you work?
<Mamarok> arcanjo: this is a support question, do you have a support question?
<Mamarok> support channel*
<arcanjo> this irc..for questions for thinclints etc?
<arcanjo> our someone this irc?
<Mamarok> arcanjo: for questions regarding the Kubuntu distribution
<magatz> i've installed kubuntu 9.04 inin enlish bit id'd like to add a speller for italian.
<magatz> is iti possible?
<Mamarok> magatz: yes, just add the Italian language packages
<arcanjo> yes,manager-settings,spell
<Mamarok> arcanjo: not exactly...
<magatz> i've tried the òanigage-pack-kde-it but it's marked as a blocked update
<magatz> i've tried the language-pack-kde-it but it's marked as a blocked update
<Mamarok> magatz: it usually says also why, I guess you lack some dependencies, which KDE do you use?
<magatz> kde 4.3.2 karmic backports
<arcanjo> aptitude install language-support-writing-it
<arcanjo> i use kde4 in portugues-br
<arcanjo> i installed languagens.....
<Mamarok> arcanjo: please, if you are not sure, just don't, that is not a package name
<magatz> does this package support spelling in kmail composition?
<Mamarok> magatz: it's language-support-it, this should drag in all the necessary packages
<arcanjo> for languagens package language for italian language
<Mamarok> magatz: you then add Italian to the used languages in the systemsettings
<ang> здрасет вам
<Mamarok> !ru | ang
<ubottu> ang: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ang> <Mamarok и что дальше
<Mamarok> ang: English only, please
<ang> т.е. ты меня не понимаешь?
<Mamarok> ang: please stop, we do not speak Russian here, go to #ubuntu-ru
<ang> <Mamarok> ок , но и с вами тоже прикольно ))
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<zorael> How do I switch between using plasma-netbook and plasma-desktop? Both are starting automatically atm, after having installed the netbook packages onto a normal installation
<kynarion> hi, I've got a strange problem installing libboost-system-dev: no installation candidate. BUT: other boost libs at the same install work properly
<kynarion> eg. serialisation
<Mamarok> zorael: if you don't have a netbook you should remove plasma-netbook
<Mamarok> zorael: and please ask in #ubuntu+ on for Karmic related questions
<Mamarok> #ubuntu+1, sorry
<zorael> Mamarok: roger
<Mamarok> kynarion: which KDE version?
<genii> !info libboost-system-dev
<ubottu> Package libboost-system-dev does not exist in jaunty
<kynarion> great... wtf?
<genii> !info libboost-system1.37-dev
<ubottu> libboost-system1.37-dev (source: boost1.37): Operating system (e.g. diagnostics support) library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.37.0-3ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 129 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<kynarion> universe is active
<kynarion> but
<kynarion> what can I do?
<genii> Looks like it doesn't have some metapackage named libboost-system-dev
<genii> kynarion: Try the libboost-system1.37-dev
<kynarion> ok
<kynarion> uhm
<kynarion> it will remove ALL old boost builds
<genii> kynarion: You have older 1.35 installed of other libs?
<kynarion> seems to be 1.34
<kynarion> but it's fresh installed :-|
<kynarion> yesterday bypt-get libboost-dev
<Mamarok> kynarion: current packages in Karmic will be 1.38, even
<genii> kynarion: Does: apt-cache policy libboost-dev    show both versions of 1.34 and 1.37 or just the older?
<kynarion> only 1.34
<kynarion> as candidate, installed <none
<genii> !info libboost-system1.34-dev
<ubottu> Package libboost-system1.34-dev does not exist in jaunty
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks
<heberth> buenas a todos
<maco> heberth: english?
<genii> Too late
<kynarion> well, it seems to work now, thank you1
<kynarion> bye :)
<jimmy51_> i'm running kubuntu 9.04.  if i leave a flash video open (such as youtube vid) and come back later, my sound stutters like crazy until i kill the offending process.  is this a known issue?
<jimmy51_> (firefox as browser)
<tsimpson> it's more likely a flash plugin issue
<amgarchIn9> how do I avoid UbuntuOne applet starting in KDE sessions? Caannot get rid of it!
<Bou> anyone under Karmic around?
<njathan> is it just me or is it a bug with korganizer in kubuntu 9.04? My "Day", "Week" and "Work Week" in korganizer are blank. However, i can see my events in month view...
<kakoh> hello guys
<jmolina> alguien de mexico
<jmolina> mm creo que nadie vea
<jamesjedimaster> !es | jmolina
<ubottu> jmolina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jmolina> ahh ok gracias soy primeriso jeje
<jamesjedimaster> or #ubuntu-mx
<Neremor> I try to add a function to play dvd's with vlc media player. to the device-action list. I create a new action called "Play DVD with VLC". Then I click "Edit" and use the same conditions like they are used for "Play DVD with kaffeine". As Command I enter "vlc -vvv %f". When I click OK to save my changes, i get the error that either the action-name or the command or the symbol or one of the conditions is wrong. Any Idea why?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> hey guys, i installed a voip software called Ekiga but i cant find it anywhere in the menu, but when i look into the installers it says its installed
<Neremor> or could at least tell me anyone where i can manually add an action to the device-actions? i mean where is the config file therefore saved?
<ionut_> does anyone knows the link for ubuntu romanian irc?
<jamesjedimaster> #ubuntu-ro ?
<ionut_> thx
<sourcemaker_> I have a urgend problem with firefox... firefox does not ask me for rember the passwords...
<sourcemaker_> so the button "remember password" is not visible after a enter a new password
<ionut_> sourcemaker_  you may have ecxeptions for some sites
<sourcemaker_> no... I haven't
<ionut_> maybe u have ur cache full
<ionut_> try to clean it
<bulletxt> hi, does the alternate cd of kubuntu offer an installation type with ltsp?
<bulletxt> someone knows?
<ionut_> what is an Itsp (an acronim?)
<bulletxt> ionut_: Linux Terminal Server Project
<bulletxt> if you press F4, it shows up a list of stuff. Ubuntu has ltsp in that menu, im not sure of kubuntu though
<bulletxt> press f4 at the live boot menu
<ionut_> ok,i'll try
<bulletxt> thanks
<ionut_> thx for the info
<ionut_> i didn't knowed
<bulletxt> ionut_: are you able to try it now?
<bulletxt> I could download the iso and test it by myself, but if you already have it you'll do me a favour :)
<ionut_> i have ubuntu 8.04
<ionut_> i have not kubuntu
<bulletxt> ok no problem, I'll download the iso and test it
<ionut_> ok
<webbb82> can i install flash and shockawave  from synaptic
<webbb82> ?
<bulletxt> webbb82: there is no shockwave for linux, for flash install "flashplugin-installer"   from synaptic
<webbb82> bulletxt, thanks
<webbb82> would i need to reboot to get the flash to work
<leo> hello
<OsKa> hi.  how do i tell if a bluetooth adapter is installed?
<OsKa> lsbluetooth ?
<OsKa> it's connected via usb
<vistakiller> hi i have problem with akregator in karmic
<vistakiller> after the last update it crash with file retriever error:
<vistakiller> any idea?
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<vistakiller> anyone have idea with akregator?
<vistakiller> what error is this?
<high-rez> vistakiller: Only thing I can recommend is to get a backtrace and add it to a bug report...  I've updated his morning and its working for me...  Sounds like a bug though, even if you had a corrupt reference it should still handle the error condition without having to assert etc.
<vistakiller> it works before one day fine
<vistakiller> in the morning i do it --purge remove and after i insall it again and it works
<vistakiller> i have logout after and now it crash again :P
<vistakiller> why linux is not having a good rss reader
<vistakiller> all the programmes is buggy
<vistakiller> and liferea is worst..
<high-rez> vistakiller: There's nothing stopping you from debugging the core and providing a patch.  I've done that a number of times for applications I had issues with...
<vistakiller> but i dont know to do this..
<vistakiller> and sometimes i think that none use this programmes or not a developer..
<Sadly> Hello, can someone tell me the apt line of Universe and Multiuniverse... I can't see them in my list
<high-rez> Then the next best thing to do is to file a bug report, I think...  If you provide all of the appropriate data, somebody will look at it.  *ubuntu people seem to be fairly good at squashing bugs, though it seems sometimes its easier to take it directly to the application developer.  At the end of the day, if you've found a bug and can't fix it yourself, the next best thing is to report it to the right people - because you may have triggered a scenario th
<bulletxt> high-rez: http://pastebin.com/m2ae4bf6
<bulletxt> sorry, it was for Sadly http://pastebin.com/m2ae4bf6
<high-rez> No worries ;)
<Sadly> ohm thanks, I am going to see it
<vistakiller> now i see that it crash and when i do right click to an rss ...
<vistakiller> who have dmg the programme so hard? was working fine before the update..
<Sadly> bulletxt it say IT.etc..... It is italian??? Am i going to install all in italian??
<bulletxt> Sadly: lol, no. that's just a mirror.
<Sadly> oh ok
<fedor126>     /part #kubuntu
<Sadly> then I add all the lines in the APT LINES...
<Sadly> xD
<bulletxt> Sadly: yea, then run sudo apt-get update
<bulletxt> Sadly: or Reload if you are using snaptic
<Sadly> oh ok...
<Sadly> i am with... 4th line
<Sadly> thanks, i will tell you if it works...
<bulletxt> there aren't reasons for it to not work
<Sadly> (i need universe and multiuniverse to "sudo apt-get install unrar" works...) really??
<bulletxt> put that lines in /etc/apt/sources.list , then run sudo apt-get update. or put those lines in synaptic and then do reload
<bulletxt> Sadly: are you on ubuntu 9.04?
<bulletxt> Sadly: those lines are for ubuntu 9.04
<vistakiller> anyone else running kubuntu karmic in the planet earth?
<Sadly> bulletxt i am in Kubuntu 8.04
<bulletxt> Sadly: then those lines aren't ok for ubuntu 8.04
<bulletxt> Sadly: they are, but you must replace "jaunty" string with "hardy"
<Sadly> uhm
<Sadly> :(
<Sadly> I only want to install unrar and rar...
<Sadly> ok, hardy... it is most easy
<BluesKaj> vistakiller, check #ubuntu+1
<Sadly> i am going to try
<Sadly> thanks
<bulletxt> Sadly: are you on ubuntu 8.04 32bit?
<vistakiller> i have look and there with no luck :(
<Sadly> bulletxt i am in Kubuntu 8.04 32bits
<bulletxt> Sadly: then look, just download this deb and you're done:  http://mirrors.cat.pdx.edu/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.7.8-1_i386.deb
<BluesKaj> vistakiller, #ubuntu+1 is karmic support
<Sadly> sure?
<Sadly> ok, i am going to try
<bulletxt> Sadly: do as I said and you're done. if you gave me correct information just download that deb
<Sadly> but something of hardy universe is updating in APT GET..
<bulletxt> Sadly: that deb is the exact same deb synaptic will download.
<Sadly> ah
<Sadly> ok.
<Sadly> i need ubuntu-restricted-extras to codecs???
<Sadly> that is UNIVERSE too? is it?
<Sadly> well, first i am going to see the unrar..
<adicto> hi
<Sadly> It is installing... but say "non-free-edition"
<Sadly> I hope it is not expiring..
<alanp> I recently upgraded to Karmic from Jaunty.  When I click the Application Launcher, for some reason it aligns at the TOP LEFT of the screen instead of the bottom left.  My desktop is completely broken with a grey and white checkered background that has no functionality.  Also, no open applications add themselves to the task bar.  I've tried removing .kde with no luck also.  What's going on?
<BluesKaj> alanp, #ubuntu+1 is karmic support
<Sadly> thank u so much, i just finished the installation
<Sadly> Good night everybody
<Sadly> see you soon
<Sadly> bye
<Zuz|Kubuntu> man Adept tells me this software is installed butI cannot find it anywhere...  Anyone know a way to find out?  im talking about Ekiga
<jamesjedimaster> try executing it via Terminal
<gigasoft> i have a problem with audio capture, everything works from hardware
<gigasoft> with skype is mu pain ..
<bean> hi
<Zuz|Linux_> anyone around?
<Zuz|Linux_> im still having problems finding that program
<tred> what program?
<Zuz|Linux_> i downloaded a software with adept, it says its installed and all, i just cant find where it is
<Zuz|Linux_> Ekiga
<xaker> Всем привет
<tred> u may have to use dolphin to search for it, but it is probably in /usr/bin
<geos_de> alt+F2
<tred> then u need to add it to ur kicker menu
<EqualizeR_> keep in mind that Ekiga uses gtk
<Zuz|Linux_> let me try to find
<Zuz|Linux_> alt+F2 doesnt do anything mcuch
<Zuz|Linux_> i type Ekiga in it and nothing happens
<geos_de> what does sudo apt-get install ekiga say?
<tred> i have to manually search then add stuff to kicker after installing it sometimes
<geos_de> ekiga ist voip isn't it?
<Zuz|Linux_> yes
<Zuz|Linux_> its installed
<geos_de> have you tried twinkle? Works fine here...
<Zuz|Linux_> havent tried that
<tantra> hi, i need help. i can't play poker on facebook. i already install flash & java and also try several browser from opera, chrome to firefox. what did i miss? thank you
<Zuz|Linux_> but i wanted to do
<gigasoft_> Najteze je prvih 9 meseci.
<Zuz|Linux_> i still cant find it
<Zuz|Linux_> not even on the /etc folder nor on bin folder
<Zuz|Linux_> this is weird
<tred> look in /usr/bin/
<EqualizeR> do you tried running it from the shell?
<tred> use the dolphin search tool to look, use *ekiga* in searrch field and use file:\\\ as directory
<Blackwingggys> sh** again
<Tweek900> i need help
<Tweek900> anyone here in the helping mood?
#kubuntu 2009-10-20
<Tweek900> CPrgmSwR2: are you any good with ubuntu??
<CPrgmSwR2> Tweek900: Yes and No why do you ask
<Tweek900> i'm trying to install java
<Tweek900> and i got this agreement that came up but i dont have a clue how to accept it
<CPrgmSwR2> Tweek900: in the console right?
<Tweek900> yes
<Tweek900> in the console
<CPrgmSwR2> did you scroll to the very bottom of the liscense aggreement
<Tweek900> yep
<Tweek900> like at the bottom it says ok but theres no way to click it
<Tweek900> i've pressed enter and so on
<Tweek900> but nothing
<CPrgmSwR2> What is the package you are accepting
<Tweek900> sdk sun java6
<CPrgmSwR2> because I am going to have to try and install it to remember how
<Tweek900> i'm super new to linux i've used windows for 17 years
<Tweek900>   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<EqualizeR> try pressing Tab
<Tweek900> pro
<Tweek900> thanks :)
<Tweek900> is there a easy way to learn about this stuff?
<CPrgmSwR2> did that do the trick Tweek900
<Tweek900> yes it did
<Tweek900> thank you both :)
<EqualizeR> i got through the same problem in the 1º time...
<Tweek900> lol yeah i'm way to new to this linux thing
<AngryKoala> linux from scratch!
<Tweek900> ?
<AngryKoala> lfs, a distribution that makes you do everything from scratch
<Tweek900> doesn't sound fun lol
<Tweek900> i need like a list of commands like the sudo thing wtf is that?
<AngryKoala> you'll know plenty by the end lol
<Tweek900> lol i bet... if i ever got to the end
<CPrgmSwR2> gentoo is a fun distro for that stuff
<AngryKoala> http://www.linuxac.org/forum/attachments/forum45/7361d1241417809-cli-background.jpg
<Tweek900> gentoo?
<Tweek900> anyone know why i wouldn't be able to load www.runescape.com
<EqualizeR> if your browser dont have the java plugin, it wont load
<Tweek900> how do i get the java plugin on my browser?
<Tweek900> lol
<Tweek900> i thought thats what downloading java did
<CPrgmSwR2> Tweek900: no it does not
<CPrgmSwR2> you have to link it into the firefox browser
<Tweek900> i have the konqueror
<Tweek900> do i need to download firefox?
<EqualizeR> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<EqualizeR> try that
<Tweek900> ok its downloading something
<Tweek900> how do you learn all of this?
<AngryKoala> doing it over and over
<Tweek900> tbh i'm just running this off the live cd right now
<EqualizeR> yep
<Tweek900> checking it all out before i install it
<AngryKoala> its like asking how does one learn windows?  The difference I see here is that there are a few more aspects to learn, but thus giving more configurability and choice of options
<Tweek900> yeah, i plan on installing this if i can get everything to work lol
<Tweek900> ok this applet started but nothing is happening
<sunnydrake> hi all :) can anyone help i think i missing some pice of logic... i want to share music folder via soft links (or hard) via useres on my pc.. so i make sudo ln -s /home/user1/Music /home/user2/ .. sudo chmod a+rwx -R Music; sudo chmod -R 777 Music...
<sunnydrake> but when i try to access as user2 to Music link i get permission denied... no lsattr is set to folder
<Tweek900> EqualizeR: the applet is loaded but the screen is just gray
<EqualizeR> well, its a start
<Tweek900> and ideals
<EqualizeR> which browser are you using?
<Tweek900> konqueror
<AngryKoala> =/
<Tweek900> ?
<EqualizeR> try firefox
<EqualizeR> sudo aptitude install firefox
<Tweek900> how do i get it? sudo apt-get firefox?
<Tweek900> aww forgot the install
<Tweek900> lol i fail
<EqualizeR> almost there
<Tweek900> whats the differances between aptitude and apt-get?
<EqualizeR> no difference, its the same
<Tweek900> it didn't download anything =\
<EqualizeR> maybe its already installed
<Tweek900> yeah it says its the newest version
<Tweek900> where would it be? lol
<EqualizeR> just tipe firefox on the console
<AngryKoala> alt+f2, firefox
<AngryKoala> that too
<Tweek900> got it
<Tweek900> wow alt+f2 i'm learing stuff
<Tweek900> i might get good at this :)
<AngryKoala> ^^
<BluesKaj> you can also find it in the kmenu/internet
<Tweek900> heck yeah
<BluesKaj> right click and choose add to panel
<Tweek900> whats the panel?
<Tweek900> and it :)
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop choose add panel
<Tweek900> awww something broke lol
<Tweek900> gotta have some flash addon
<Tweek900> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Tweek900> what version would i want?
<AngryKoala> isnt there one in apt?
<Tweek900> nvm got it
<Tweek900> ok i just downloaded install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<Tweek900> any clue how to use it?
<AngryKoala> double click
<Tweek900> it said i need something to open it with
<AngryKoala> errrrr
<Tweek900> any clue on where the location is of it when i downloaded it with firefox?
<AngryKoala>  /home/yourname/downloads?
<Tweek900> i'm running it off the live cd...
<Tweek900> so i have no name =\
<Tweek900> found it]
<sunnydrake> solved by default my home/user folder is set not to enter flag .. moved Music to home and remake links..
<jimmy51_home> hello, i just connected a second monitor to my 8800GT
<jimmy51_home> what do i do to get it to work?
<jimmy51_home> i see options for Separate X Screen or TwinView
<St0n3-C0l> anyone uses beta here? with intel video?
<Tweek900> hey
<AngryKoala> back again eh
<Tweek900> sorry about that the laptop messed up and made me log back in but i didn't know the login name and password
<Tweek900> then i found this way to install ubuntu without deleting windows
<AngryKoala> so you installed it?
<Tweek900> i installed it into windows
<Tweek900> so i still have windows
<AngryKoala> so its not dual booted
<Tweek900> yeah its a dual boot
<AngryKoala> ah, k
<Tweek900> :)
<Tweek900> now i gotta redownload everything :(
<AngryKoala> whats your dl speed
<Tweek900> slow lol
<Tweek900> i'm on satelite internet
<AngryKoala> =/
<Tweek900> is there a way to make it not ask for my password everytime
<Tweek900> but it still ask on login
<AngryKoala> yes, but do you want to?
<Tweek900> i just want the password for when i log in
<Tweek900> i always shut my computer off so :P
<AngryKoala> when you goto the install utilikty you mean?
<Tweek900> yeah
<AngryKoala> i dunno, i dont run kubuntu =p
<Tweek900> lol
<Tweek900> might you have our convo from earlier
<Tweek900> i dont know what the command was to get java :P
<AngryKoala> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<Tweek900> thanks :)
<AngryKoala> np
<Tweek900> i thought it was just wasn't sure
<Tweek900> i'll get this down :)
<Tweek900> ewwww 30 mins :(
<Tweek900> i hate this
<AngryKoala> lol
<AngryKoala> java is big
<Tweek900> is there a way to cancle it
<Tweek900> and restart it
<AngryKoala> ctrl c
<Tweek900> thanks
<Tweek900> well that didn't help much :(
<Tweek900> i tried
<AngryKoala> it wouldnt cancel it?
<Tweek900> it cancled
<Tweek900> but didn't start up any faster lol
<Tweek900> was hoping to get a faster dl speed
<Tweek900> what is this plasma dashboard?
<AngryKoala> your desktop
<Tweek900> weird
<Tweek900> so what do you use if you dont use ubuntu
<AngryKoala> archlinux
<Tweek900> hm whats that lol
<AngryKoala> its a linux distro that is a bit more complex to set up
<Tweek900> yuck lol
<AngryKoala> lol
<AngryKoala> i used ubuntu around this time last year
<AngryKoala> then i kinda wanted to explore more
<AngryKoala> so i tried arch and it was a pain in the butt for a couple days, but now i always use it
<Tweek900> oh makes sence
<AngryKoala> time to go buy some rice wine, good luck
<Tweek900> idk i've always used windows so this is totaly new to me
<Tweek900> alright take it easy
<Tweek900> any last min tips?
<AngryKoala> eh trip cancelled
<Tweek900> AWWW
<Tweek900> sry
<AngryKoala> np, just keep experimenting and if you run into an error or roadblock dont give up, cuz just about everything can be solved manually or with a patch
<Tweek900> alright
<Tweek900> trying to get runescape to work then i'm going to try for teamspeak
<Tweek900> the java is loading now so :)
<AngryKoala> awesome
<jimmy51_home> hello, i just enabled a second monitor as a "Separate X Screen".  When I restarted X, i could move the mouse over to the new screen but it was black and there wasn't anything to click.
<jimmy51_home> on my main screen the startbar disappeared
<jimmy51_home> the idea of Separate X Screen intrigued me, but it didn't seem to be working properly
<Tweek900> hm sounds like you need a pro lol not me :P
<jimmy51_home> it's now set up as TwinView and works well, but i'm curious as to what i should have done
<jimmy51_home> hehe
<Tweek900> AngryKoala: any ideal on why my wireless card wouldn't be working?
<AngryKoala> Tweek900 because many manufacturers do not make wifi drivers for linux
<Tweek900> is there a way to find out?
<AngryKoala> in terminal type:  lspci | grep Net
<AngryKoala> gimme the output
<Tweek900> i cant
<Tweek900> i'm downloading someting
<AngryKoala> open a new terminal
<Tweek900> whats the line?
<AngryKoala> ?
<Tweek900> after lspci
<AngryKoala> pipe
<AngryKoala> shift \
<Tweek900> pipe?
<Tweek900> oh ok
<AngryKoala> ^^
<Tweek900> 00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<Tweek900> i'm glad someone knows all these random commands
<AngryKoala> lspci | grep net
<Tweek900> thats what i did
<Tweek900> thats what it gave me
<AngryKoala> it doesnt seem to see your card, is it usb?
<Tweek900> nope its in the computer
<Tweek900> on the hardware divers it brought up drivers for broadcom b43 wireless driver and broadcom sta wireless driver
<AngryKoala> ah
<AngryKoala> do you have drivers for it in windows
<Tweek900> but they didn't seem to help much
<Tweek900> idk it was messing up
<Tweek900> one of the big reasons i was leaving vista
<Tweek900> it worked some times and not others
<Tweek900> lol
<AngryKoala> download ndiswrapper if its available in apt-get
<Tweek900> you cant download 2 things at once?
<AngryKoala> you cant, how much time is the other one going to day
<AngryKoala> take*
<Tweek900> its reading database and stuff
<Tweek900> unpacking so on
<Tweek900> its downloaded now
<Tweek900> cant find package
<AngryKoala> do apt-get ndis then hit tab
<Tweek900> ok it gave me a list
<AngryKoala> right
<AngryKoala> anything like ndiswrapper
<Tweek900> ndiswrapper-common
<AngryKoala> dl that
<Tweek900> alright
<Tweek900> done
<Tweek900> what was that for?
<AngryKoala> it loads windows drivers in linux for wifi
<Tweek900> alright
<Tweek900> its still not on :(
<AngryKoala> you have to use the utility to load the windows drivers you have
<Tweek900> hold on i have the wlan but its not connected to anything
<Tweek900> how do i connect with it?
<AngryKoala> connect to other networks?
<Tweek900> doesn't say that =\
<AngryKoala> in terminal type iwconfig
<Tweek900> ok
<Tweek900> now what?
<Tweek900> it really doesn't tell me much =\
<Tweek900> IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""
<Tweek900>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<Tweek900>           Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Tweek900>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B
<Tweek900>           Power Management:off
<FloodBotK2> Tweek900: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tweek900>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<Tweek900> ops
<Tweek900> lol
<AngryKoala> lol
<AngryKoala> that means you do have wifi
<Tweek900> how do i connect?
<Tweek900> lol you probably hate me by now :P
<Tweek900> but i <3 you :P
<AngryKoala> dont worry lol i had the same problems
<Tweek900> :) atleast i dont feel totaly dumb then
<Tweek900> any clue on how to connect though?
<AngryKoala> hmm
<AngryKoala> i dunno what network utility you are using
<Tweek900> neither do i lol
<AngryKoala> probably knetworkmanager, so if you click on it is there a "enable wireless" thing
<Tweek900> yeah its enabled
<AngryKoala> and theres no "connect to other network" button?
<Tweek900> nope
<Tweek900> just says disconnected
<Tweek900> hold on i think i got it
<Tweek900> what is the kde wallet?
<AngryKoala> it stores passwords and info
<Tweek900> so i dont need it lol
<Tweek900> alright that seems to be connecting now :)
<AngryKoala> awesome
<AngryKoala> mmk time to go, have fun
<Tweek900> ok thats weird my connection thing in the bottom corner left
<Tweek900> anyone able to help me?
<Tweek900> can anyone in here help me?
<webbb82> is there A EASY way to install the raptor menu
<Tweek900> i need help =\
<webbb82> im having prob compiling the source
<webbb82> ccan anyone please take a look at this and see if they can figure out what went wrong  http://pastebin.com/m153ada29
<jimmy51_home> a box asking for my password just popped up
<jimmy51_home> it's trying to run:  /usr/share/apport/apport-qt
<jimmy51_home> is that safe to do?
<wister> l
<webbb82> can someone take a look and see what im missing http://pastebin.com/m57cfe2b8
<omega15> rgh
<ubox> webbb82 try removing NepomukAddOntologyClasses from CMakeLists.txt
<ubox> i have had problems with them before, people forget things or add the wrong things
<webbb82> u think?
<ubox> worth a shot. cp CMakeLists.txt CMakeLists.txt.bak first
<ubox> in case you want it back
<nameiner> how can I connect to wifi from the shell?
<Kage_Jittai> how do I install flash for konq
<ArkoldThos> Kage_Jittai, download the flash plugin and then select the folder where it is on Konqueror plugins options
<Kage_Jittai> ArkoldThos: and where is konq
<Kage_Jittai> nvm
<ArkoldThos> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Plugins
<Kage_Jittai> ArkoldThos: got it :)
<horn> so much people here
<jacg> ji
<ubox> does anyone use kopete?
<ubox> i can't seem to use webchat with msn
<ubox> there is no option for it
<russlar> ubox: it's listed as WLM
<ubox> well i am using msn with kopete, but it is supposed to have webcam support which i cannot find
<russlar> oh, that
<russlar> i have no idea
<russlar> no webcam
<ubox> ok, thanks though
<ubox> :)
<terminux> hola que tal?
<terminux> alguno de ustedes en este momento esta usando nessus?
<noaXess> good morning
<matt____> i am needing help with the panel in my gui, kids got to it today while i was at work and now i can't see the applications i'm running on it and the widgets take up the whole panel.
<noaXess> how can i check a mounted fs on errors? i just whant see, whats wrong, in the moment ned no repair..
<matt____> i've went into the panel settings etc but the system try widget won't resize, i can move it from left to right but not make it smaller
<AngryKoala> delete some of the widgets then re-add the ones you need
<AngryKoala> or delete the whole panel and just add the menu, tasks, and clock
<matt____> done both :\
<AngryKoala> if you add a new panel it shouldnt have anything on it
<matyd> yeah, when i readded the widgets though it has done the same thing
<AngryKoala> what widgets
<matyd> i've actually just fixed my problem
<matyd> sorry for your time
<AngryKoala> np
<matyd> i had to add the task manager widget
 * matyd is a newb
<matyd> ;P
<AngryKoala> lol
<matyd> lol
<Sahkolihaa> Hm, seems I'm getting this problem when shutting my system down: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3106884.0
<Sahkolihaa> Black screen with my mouse pointer active, but the system doesn't actually shut down.
<Sahkolihaa> It's odd since restarting seems to work fine.
<AngryKoala> what do you do when you shutdown using sudo shutdown -h 0
<Sahkolihaa> Not tried that yet, I'm only a basic user.
<Sahkolihaa> Just figured out how to access the syslog
<Sahkolihaa> Hm, I don't see anything in here related to shutting it down.
<Sahkolihaa> I'll just have to try ctrl+alt+v and shut down with verbose mode to see what's going on.
<Sahkolihaa> When I do shut it down next time that is.
<noaXess> can anybody help me in this output of fsck.ext3 -nfv /dev/sda1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297320/
<noaXess> has ma hd hardware problem or just fs problems?
<Sahkolihaa> Came across a fix for apparent kdm problems with shutting down.
<Sahkolihaa> Adding TerminateServer=true to kdmrc under [X-:*-Core] - hopefully it works when I go out later.
<Sahkolihaa> Hm, so Compiz is what causes my taskbar notifications to become unclickable.
<ani> hi all
<AngryKoala> hello
<ani> whre u form
<AngryKoala> california
<ani>  me india..
<AngryKoala> cool
<ani>  i am new in Irc
<AngryKoala> irc is a strange but fun place
<ani> look like...
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ani> i am using kbuntu now..
<ani> how to share files using kbuntu
<ani> ?
<ani> sorry Using IRC
<jussi01> which client?
<ani> wait let me check..
<ani> humm but i can't find ant p2p options
<freetime> hi , i have a problem when i do /etc/init.d/networck restart i get th no mount to host
<freetime> how to slove , can somebody help ?
<ani> what happend?
<ani> tru sudo /etc/init.d/network strat
<ani> to start
<ani> and use sudo /etc/init.d/network stop
<ani> to stop..
<ani> my problem is i am unable to configure my saa7134 tv card
<Balsaqio> is kubuntu as fast as xubuntu?
<magatz> Balsaqio: depends on your HW configuration
<r00t_ninja> can i stop dolphin from showing backup files?
<r00t_ninja> eg filename~
<Tweek900> i need help
<Tweek900> is anyone in here?
<Bou> Tweek900: don't ask to ask
<Bou> just ask your question, if someone can help, he/she will
<Tweek900> =\ sry
<Bou> don't be sorry, just ask :p
<Tweek900> well i'm trying to get teamspeak to work but i get a error when i open it that says it couldn't load 'padsp'
<Tweek900> unsure what to do
<Bou> try in a console:   padsp teamspeak
<Tweek900> just type that?
<Bou> yes
<Tweek900> and console how do i pull that up?
<Tweek900> i'm new to linux lol
<Bou> alt+f2 then type   konsole
<Bou> and enter
<Bou> it should open up a console
<Tweek900> ok
<Tweek900> got a fatal error =\
<Bou> ^^
<Bou> paste the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Tweek900> it says something about the application run command interface(krunner) crashed and caused the signal11(sigsegv)
<Bou> oops
<Bou> did you get a console?
<Bou> or it crashed before you get it?
<Tweek900> crashed before
<Bou> ok
<Tweek900> and do you need the link to that?
<Tweek900> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/297344/
<Bou> yes but can't do anything of this
<Bou> go to the K menu
<Bou> and launch a Konsole from there
<Tweek900> alright
<tim> can anyone give me advice on how to install tarball files on ubuntu
<Bou> (the crash you had is a crash from the launcher apparently, the one that is suppoed to pop-up after alt+f2: KRunner)
<Tweek900> the program padsp is not installed
<Bou> Tweek900: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-utils   (in the console)
<tsimpson> try aoss rather than padsp
<Tweek900> ok
<tsimpson> we don't use pilsoaudio
<Tweek900> see thats what a site said but idk how to change it to aoss
<tsimpson> *pulseaudio
<Bou> tsimpson: we= ?
<Tweek900> thats what i'm wodnering lol
<tsimpson> we as in Kubuntu
<Tweek900> he r work for teamspeak lol
<Tweek900> oh lol
<Tweek900> ok so how do i change teamspeak to launch to aoss
<tsimpson> pulseaudio is a good way to break sound
<Bou> oh right
<tsimpson> other than that, it's useless
<Tweek900> lol
<Bou> i forgot that, my mistake.
<Bou> how would you launch it with aoss then?   aoss teamspeak  ?
<tsimpson> yep
<tsimpson> it's just a wrapper that uses ALSA rather than OSS
<Bou> i remember this now..
<eeos> hi have a serious problem .... updated to 432. I can log in but I cannot use the keyboard .... that is to digit any one key I have to press the key for at least 4 secs. Unusable. I can use the mouse though. I had to reboot and start gnome.
<eeos> anyone who cna help?
<Tweek900> ok i'm back
<Tweek900> i hate my internet lol
<Tweek900> anyways tsimpson how do i edit my launcher link?
<Tweek900> if you already said i missed it :( and i'm sorry
<tsimpson> if you launch it from the Kmenu, you can right click the launcher icon and choose "Menu Editor"
<tsimpson> you can change it from there
<Tweek900> the kmenu?
<tsimpson> the "K" with a in the bottom left
<tsimpson> where you start programs from
<Tweek900> omg i think i broke teamspeak lol
<Tweek900> its not in that menu anymore
<Tweek900> ok and i just removed my task bar at the bottom lol
<Tweek900> =\
<Tweek900> any help on where to find the teamspeak? and any help on the task bar? lol
<Bou> Tweek900: an you right-click and "Add panel" ?
<Tweek900> that adds a new one to the top
<Tweek900> but its not a task bar
<Bou> you mean you still ave the panel bottom, and just missing the task bar inside the bottom panel?
<Tweek900> ok i got the taskbar
<Tweek900> yeah
<Tweek900> idk how to get the task bar at the bottom again
<Tweek900> i still have the bottom pannel
<Bou> click cashew, add widgets
<Tweek900> panel
<Bou> (the cashew inside the panel, on the right)
<Tweek900> ok i got it
<Tweek900> can i re organise things?
<Bou> yes
<Tweek900> ok got it :)
<Tweek900> yay
<Bou> if cashew is clicked, you can drag the elements in the panel
<Bou> and also resize it, move it to another screen edge..
<Tweek900> ok now any clue on how to locate teamspeak so i can edit the launcher link
<Tweek900> this is great :) i'm learning thanks a ton :)
<Tweek900> teamspeak vanished from my kmenu
<Bou> huh
<Bou> in the kmenu, type teamspeak in the search bar to see if it finds it
<Tweek900> it has a thing named teamspeak but the icon is a ? instead of the teamspeak icon
<Bou> try
<Tweek900> i was trying to edit it earlier
<Tweek900> nothing comes up
<Tweek900> but it shows up at the bottom in the task bar
<Tweek900> ok weird out of no where it opened
<Tweek900> but if it was from what i clicked in the kmenu it took forever and thats not cool
<Tweek900> ok i have a shell script that will run it
<Tweek900> is there any way to make a icon that will run it
<orient2000> anybody know how to run compitz and turn it off back?
<Tweek900> Bou: i have a shell script that will run it, is there any way to get a icon?
<Bou> Tweek900: what happens if you drag this script to the desktop for example?
<Tweek900> ok
<Tweek900> it will run there
<Tweek900> not pretty but oh well lol
<Tweek900> the icon is fail
<Bou> you can edit it
<Bou> but it will change the icon for all the files of the same type i'm afraid
<Bou> hum
<Tweek900> wow i hate my internet
<Tweek900> why does teamspeak look like crap in ubuntu? lol
<Bou> Tweek900: was the meu entry working for teamspeak?
<Bou> *menu
<Tweek900> everything seems to be working trying to get in my server to see if i can talk
<Tweek900> no sound
<Tweek900> Bou:  and ideals?
<Tweek900> i think i got it :)
<Tweek900> teamspeak is really buggy on here though
<Tweek900> vistakiller1: ? hm
<vistakiller1> yes there and no 2 :P
<Tweek900> how did you kill vista? lol
<vistakiller1> is very easy to kill a windows system
<vistakiller1> you have only to unistall it
<Tweek900> oh... so you didn't kill it
<Tweek900> you just deleted it
<Tweek900> i killed my vista
<Tweek900> i deleted the partition :)
<Tweek900> didn't give it the chance to sneak out alive
<Tweek900> although i'm all confused by kubuntu
<vistakiller1> use ubuntu then
<Tweek900> um
<Tweek900> whats the differance?
<vistakiller1> is more simple
<vistakiller1> but kde is more elegance
<Tweek900> i was told its just graphics differance
<Tweek900> idk i'm getting places i guess
<Tweek900> i gotta figure out how to make my wireless card work
<Tweek900> teamspeak looks like crap on here
<vistakiller1> this the freedom m8
<Tweek900> how so
<vistakiller1> you have to learn something about your system and your pc
<jt_> .
<Tweek900> lol
<Tweek900> but i hate my laptop :(
<Bou> Tweek900: you could try mumble instead of Teamspeak
<Tweek900> whats mumble?
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, apt-cache show mumble
<Tweek900> whats that do?
<Bou> Tweek900: it does the same as Teamspeak AFAIK
<Bou> many gamers use it
<Tweek900> see everyone i know uses teamspeak
<Tweek900> whats the apt-cache show mumble do?
<Bou> give you a description
<ArkoldThos> it shows the information about the package
<Bou> you can type it, there is no risk
<Tweek900> alright
<Tweek900> hm
<ArkoldThos> :>
<Tweek900> i'll look into it
<Tweek900> main problem is everyone i know uses teamspeak lol
<Tweek900> any other good problems?
<Bou> but it connects to mumble server not teamspeak server, yes that can be a problem :)
<Bou> good probems?
<Tweek900> good programs lol
<Tweek900> its been a long day
<ArkoldThos> why you just don't use teamspeak app? i mean, you don't use an app to see it and say: is beautiful OMG
<ArkoldThos> if looks bad, deal with it :p
<Tweek900> i know i plan on dealing with it lol
<Tweek900> i gotta figure out my wireless card...
<Tweek900> and i think my graphics might need updated as well idk
<Bou> Tweek900: nvidia card?
<Tweek900> yeah
<Tweek900> idk what one but yeah its nvidia
<Tweek900> i just ran the bug fix and all those updates
<Tweek900> had like 188 of them
<Tweek900> its almost done
<Bou> Tweek900: check for Hardware Drivers in the K menu
<Bou> it will tell you if there is an up to date driver for your card, and help you to install it if necessary
<Tweek900> no there not lol
<Tweek900> i'll download that in a min
<Tweek900> any ideals on my wireless card?
<Tweek900> its not on that list
<Bou> wifi is not working out of the box?
<Tweek900> hm its not out of the box... but no wifi isn't working
<Bou> i've never installed drivers for wireless card under Linux (maybe was lucky)
<Tweek900> =\
<Bou> what is not working?
<Tweek900> nope
<Tweek900> it worked in windows
<Bou> what is not working?
<Bou> can you detect the wifi networks around you?
<Tweek900> nope
<Tweek900> theres one about 2ft from my laptop
<Tweek900> but my laptop doesn't show a wireless card or anything
<Tweek900> like no way to use it
<Tweek900> idk if it even has it picked up
<Bou> old laptop?
<Tweek900> a couple of years
<Tweek900> hey hold on i need to restart to updated all this stuff
<Tweek900> so i'll brb
<Bou> Tweek900: i'm leaving for lunch
<Bou> can't help much on wifi anyway
<Bou> but maybe others will help you now or later on
<Tweek900> thats cool
<Tweek900> it loads everything i had open back up
<Tweek900> aww bou left
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos are you still there?
<ArkoldThos> yup sorry
<ArkoldThos> what do you need :P?
<ArkoldThos> highlight me when you write, seeing family guy :p
<leandry> hi
<Tweek900> oh alright
<Tweek900> um i cant figure out this wifi card. it doesn't work :(
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:
<ArkoldThos> hmm... what card do you got Tweek900?
<Tweek900> idk =\
<Tweek900> i think its like broadcom or something
<Tweek900> not sure
<ArkoldThos> do lspci
<Tweek900> not found
<Tweek900> sudo first?
<ArkoldThos> no
<ArkoldThos> just "lspci"
<Tweek900> nothing either way
<Tweek900> says command not found
<ArkoldThos> O.o should work
<Tweek900> =\
<Tweek900> linux hates me
<ArkoldThos> says: lspci: command not found?
<ArkoldThos> it should be there
<Tweek900> bash: lspic: command not found
<ArkoldThos> you wrote lspic
<ArkoldThos> :po
<Tweek900> wow
<Tweek900> its 6:33am give me a break lol
<ArkoldThos> here 5.33 am :p
<Tweek900> whats the thing to paste in here?
<ArkoldThos> paste all on pastebin
<Tweek900> wheres pastebin?
<Tweek900> got it
<Tweek900> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/297369/
<ArkoldThos> sec
<Tweek900> ok
<ArkoldThos> i hate to say this but you got bad look
<ArkoldThos> luck*
<ArkoldThos> it doesn't appear it
<ArkoldThos> there*
<FloodBotK2> ArkoldThos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArkoldThos> or it is an usb wifi card?
<Tweek900> i know =\
<Tweek900> i hate my luck
<Tweek900> nope its built in
<ArkoldThos> okay then is bad luck
<Tweek900> i have my computer modle and stuff but i cant find anything on the wifi card
<Tweek900> i'm sure its a broadcom card
<ArkoldThos> if it doesn't appear there i'm out of ideas :(
<Tweek900> =\
<Tweek900> what happens if i use the ndis thing for the drivers?
<Urrghs> hi;  could anyone help me with probably quite a stupid question?
<Urrghs> concerning kubuntu installation
<Tweek900> whats the question maybe i can help
<Tweek900> i'm still new though =\
<Urrghs> at the point where I can choose which partition to install in
<ArkoldThos> when it ask to :o go advanced
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, ndiswrapper?
<Tweek900> yeah
<ArkoldThos> well, if it doesn't appear there is that the system doesn't recognize the card
<Tweek900> a site said something about that and using the compaq website to download the drivers
<Tweek900> it was working on here earlier when i ran ubuntu as a windows file
<Urrghs> I am not sure which is the better way.    either to use the automatic modus, where I can  choose the size of the partition for Kubuntu  or the manual partition manager
<ArkoldThos> go for the easy way
<Tweek900> urrghs what are you wanting to do?
<Tweek900> if your on a computer with a partition that has your restore you might want to save that just incase
<Urrghs> he seems to do the right thing there (cutting the partition I wanted to cut anyway);  will he still create 3 partition for itself  on the free space?  (system, swap, home  etc)
<ArkoldThos> the partition manager of the installation will ask if you want to use the entire drive, or if you want to resize the current partition and install it there
<ArkoldThos> Urrghs, nope, kubuntu doesn't do all the partitions as other distributions, just the ext3 and swap
<Urrghs> well; actually   there are 3 options
<Urrghs> ahhhh
<ArkoldThos> well, go advanced
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:  would i want the 32bit driver or 64 bit
<Urrghs> thats what I thought
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, what ubuntu did you install, 32 or 64?
<Tweek900> 64 i'm sure lol
<Tweek900> its 7am now i'm not thinking]
<Tweek900> sry for asking probably the stupidest question of the night lol
<Urrghs> what size would you recommend for the system?
<Urrghs> and it should be ext3 right?
<Tweek900> i used ext4
<Tweek900> and the main parition i used was 20gig
<Tweek900> 2 gig for your swap
<Tweek900> and rest for /data
<ArkoldThos> well, using ext3 or ext4 haves good and bad things, choose what suits better to you, the default on karmic is ext4
<Urrghs> so;  you used only two partitions?
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:  i downloaded the drivers but no clue how to install them =\
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, in what format they are?
<Tweek900> idk
<Tweek900> how do you tell?
<Tweek900> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Tweek900> got them from there =\
<ArkoldThos> Urrghs, other distributions do more partitions like /boot /home /var /usr /tmp, plus the swap one
<ArkoldThos> ubuntu by default just does / and swap
<Urrghs> on my old systems I had 3 partitions.....swap, system, and data......now I think  that I do not need an own data partition since there are FAT32 partitions on the drive that I can use anyway, can't I?
<Urrghs> yes, but now I do it manually
<Urrghs> the partitioning, I mean
<ArkoldThos> hehe okay :p
<Urrghs> the other way would be to choose the option: "install kubuntu parallaly to other system"
<Urrghs> the first one....
<Urrghs> in the menu
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:  did you happen to take a look at the file i downloaded?
<Urrghs> is it right that then he would not influence the other partitions than the one that is needed to be resized?
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, show the link
<Tweek900> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ArkoldThos> Urrghs, nope, it will not
<ArkoldThos> it will resize current partitions and make space to the new ones
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<Urrghs> then I will try that one......so, why does kubuntu only use two partitions then?  why did that change?
<ArkoldThos> the readme is very explicit and doesn't look hard
<Tweek900> weird i couldn't get it to open before lol
<ArkoldThos> Urrghs, idk make less mess? :o, almost all distributions do in that way now
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, :p
<Tweek900> ok i dont understand this build thing
<Tweek900> i'm way to new to linux
<ArkoldThos> you're compiling smth
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:  you still there?
<Tweek900> how though =\
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, how though what :O?
<Tweek900> whats the path? like its home then docs
<Tweek900> how do type that out? lol
<ghostcube> /home/user/Documents
<ghostcube> -_-
<Tweek900> it says it doesn't exist
<ghostcube> user is your username
<Tweek900> i know lol
<Tweek900> i'm way to new to linux though
<ghostcube> double tab inside /home/user
<ghostcube> it shows you all you can reach
<Tweek900> sure leave it up to the readme file to tell me to type something wrong
<Tweek900> f that readme file
<Tweek900> thanks ghostcube
<ghostcube> np
<Tweek900> ok and that readme didn't install the drivers =\
<Tweek900> ghostcube:  do you know if theres a problem with using ndiswrapper
<ghostcube> for what kind ov device you need ndis ?
<Tweek900> wifi
<gjgorman> Has kubuntu started to ship a stripped ld.so? Valgrind appears to have stopped working because of this.
<drago> hi
<Tweek900> hi
<Tweek900> i wish my wifi worked :(
<Tweek900> anyone i here know about wifi?
<ghostcube> Tweek900: lspci  to www.pastie.org
<ghostcube> so w know what jind of card
<Tweek900> ?
<Tweek900> oh
<Tweek900> http://www.pastie.org/661848
<ghostcube> is this an netbook wit ion chip
<ghostcube> ??
<Tweek900> ion chip?
<Tweek900> its a notbook
<Tweek900> compaq
<ghostcube> ah ok
<drago> smaholi  nswalkom
<arcanjo> good morning,friends
<Tweek900> so ghostcube do you have any ideal of what i should do
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install wicd
<ghostcube> youre card should work inside ubuntu
<Tweek900> it hates me
<ghostcube> just use another network manager
<ghostcube> wicd should work fine for wlan
<Tweek900> i ran ubuntu with the windows install thing
<Tweek900> and it worked fine
<Tweek900> ok thats installed
<Tweek900> now what?
<ghostcube> just reboot
<Tweek900> ok brb
<Tweek900> ok i'm back
<Tweek900> that was messed up
<Tweek900> i have like 3 extra things on the startup that i must have put there when i was doing things i was told to by that readme
<Tweek900> ghostcube:  you still there?
<ghostcube> yep
<Tweek900> ok so i have this new wicd thing
<Tweek900> but it is connected with the eithernet cord
<ghostcube> wait
<Tweek900> ok
<ghostcube> you need to change something i show you the webpage for wicd
<Tweek900> ok
<ghostcube> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ghostcube> read troubleshooting
<Tweek900> ok
<ghostcube> check if this the same for you
<Tweek900> do you know anything about the bootup menu where theres different virsions of ubuntu?
<ghostcube> yes
<ghostcube> grub
<Tweek900> i have like 2 new ones now
<Tweek900> any way to delete them?
<Tweek900> and what one should i have? =\
<Tweek900> and nope thats not my problem i only have those 2 things
<Tweek900> ghostcube: ?
<ghostcube> Tweek900: normal to have more than one
<ghostcube> if you have new kenrl you will get a new entry
<ghostcube> *kernel
<ghostcube> the last one is the first entry
<ghostcube> and no need to delete them normally
<Tweek900> i was entering stuff from a website like linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Tweek900> and now i have like a generic whatever -11 and -14 and -15
<Tweek900> those where just added
<Tweek900> and the -11 is all that works
<Tweek900> so what happens if i use this ndis?
<Tweek900> ghostcube:  or Bou
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:  do you know?
<Tweek900> what happens if i use this ndis?
<Urrghs> where can I find the boot manager where I can set  another OS as default?  (on Kubuntu)?
<Tweek900> idk
<ghostcube> Tweek900: yeah this another kernel entry
<ghostcube> inside the grub menu.list
<ghostcube> always created if you bring in new kernels
<ghostcube> Urrghs: what boot manager version
<Tweek900> can i get rid of them
<ghostcube> why ?
<ghostcube> you can change the order
<Urrghs> I am not sure......it just initiated one
<ghostcube> or in systemsettings grub manager
<ghostcube> as root delete the ones you dont need
<ghostcube> Urrghs: distri version
<Tweek900> i dont see the grub manager?
<ghostcube> Tweek900: boah ehm in systemsettings search in advanced or so
<ghostcube> there is an option to edit the grub entries
<ghostcube> not at linux here
<Urrghs> I do not see it either
<Tweek900> oh
<Tweek900> well i cant figure out this ndis thing either :(
<ghostcube> what kde version is this for you
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> 4.3.x
<Tweek900> for me?
<Tweek900> how do i tell? =\
<ghostcube> then change to tree view inside systemsettings
<ghostcube> open any kde prog
<ghostcube> and look in the about kde
<ghostcube> :D
<Tweek900> 4.2.2
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> what version of ubuntu is this ?
<ghostcube> jaunty ?
<Tweek900> idk lol
<Tweek900> i just downloaded it last night
<ghostcube> ok jaunty
<ghostcube> can you post youre /etc/apt/sources.list to www.pastie.org
<Tweek900> permissions denied
<Tweek900> =\
<Tweek900> ghostcube:
<Tweek900> screw it i'm going to bed
<Tweek900> night all
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Sadly> hello
<afeijo> are firefox 3.6 beta available yet?
<Sadly> I need my ipw2100 works... and pick up my wireless connection... but It doesn't find any conection, neither neibourghood
<BluesKaj> Sadly, are you still using network manager ?
<Sadly> BluesKaj when i installed Wicd.... ethernet connection failed... and my computer cracked.
<Sadly> So i had to re-install Kubuntu 8.04
<Sadly> so, i tryed again
<BluesKaj> cracked ?
<Sadly> and wicd worked... but it doesn't piiiick up any wireless conection
<Sadly> neither neighbourghoods
<Sadly> BluesKaj... craked... I mean.. (all the screen in black)
<BluesKaj> did you disconnect your ethernet and try to find wifi essid in your area ?
<Sadly> yes, but It doesn't find any wifi essid in my area... with or without ethernet conected.
<BluesKaj> wicd won't find any wifi if ethernet cable is connected
<Sadly> ok, i told you it was not connected too.
<Sadly> i tried everything :(
<BluesKaj> Sadly, why not upgrade to jaunty 9.10
<BluesKaj> do a clean install
<BluesKaj> err 9.04
<Sadly> I did it... I upgrade to 8.10, then 9.04
<BluesKaj> 9.10 is being released officially in 10 days or so , then you upgrade from jaunty to the latest kubuntu
<Sadly> and networkmanager, and wicd doesn't find anything
<Sadly> Yes, so people with another kubuntu aren't alowed to use wireless..
<BluesKaj> Sadly, what wifi card again ?
<Sadly> to upgrade a kernel it doesn't fix my problem
<Sadly> where can i Read the diferecnes Karmic Koala aport..
<Sadly> i want to read if they talk about wireless news..
<Sadly> my wifi card is ipw2100, Intel.
<Sadly> I was talking with some experts here, for 5 days... they made me to do a lot of things... to install a lot of things... to upgrade to another kubuntus
<Sadly> but no way..
<Sadly> another one tell me.. try to change net configuration of your wireles... ok, but the problem is not in the router..
<BluesKaj> Sadly, perhaps you need a driver upgrade,  http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/#downloads
<Sadly> it is my ipw2100 doesent SEE any Essid, neither neighbourhoods.
<Sadly> bluesKaj, if you help me to do that "driver upgrade" i will do it..
<BluesKaj> yes
<Sadly> I download that files..
<Sadly> but INSTALL or README.. doesnt tell me..
<Sadly> or maybe i am stupid and i don't get what they say?
<Sadly> YES???
<BluesKaj>  ipw2100-1.2.2.tgz
<Sadly> well, then, wait, i will plug ethernet cable in my laptop..
<BluesKaj> I'll help you
<Sadly> excusme 2 seconds.. i will not be late..
<BluesKaj> np, take your time
<Sadly> i've the files in my Desktop
<Sadly> tell me.
<Sadly> I am only big EYES reading you
<Sadly> BluesKaj: hello?
<BluesKaj> ok Sadly
<BluesKaj> move the file to /home/yourusername
<BluesKaj> always download to /home/user
<BluesKaj> user=yourkubuntuusername , do you understand, Sadly ?
<Sadly> two files? driver and firmware file?
<BluesKaj> firmware file ?
<Sadly> yes, i understand... but the 2 files?
<BluesKaj> what is the firmware file ?
<Sadly> it is named:
<Sadly> http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/firmware.php
<arcanjo> ipsec?Looking for TXT in reverse map: missing
<Sadly> they talk about two files then i downloaded 2...
<Sadly> the driver, and one called firmware
<arcanjo> whats this?
<Sadly> Ok, they are both in /home/myusername..
<BluesKaj> Sadly, did someone tell you toinstall that ?
<Sadly> no
<Sadly> i tried to read it
<Sadly> in INSTALL or READ txt
<arcanjo> router?our link?
<Sadly> ¬¬ arcanjo are you talking with...
<arcanjo> anione
<arcanjo> everbody ,this ask the question
<Sadly> ohm... you need to know what IPSEC means?
<Sadly> I've no idea..
<arcanjo> vpn(ipsec)protocol
<Sadly> BluesKaj: I just have the file in the folder.. no??
<Sadly> now??
<Sadly> :(
<arcanjo> i working vpn
<BluesKaj> Sadly, lets just install the driver file first .right click on the file , choose properties , click on the permissions tab , check the executable box, then go back to the general tab , highlight the name of the file , copy and paste that name . Open the terminal .
<arcanjo> redoing vpn
<BluesKaj> Sadly, copy the name first don't paste it yet
<Sadly> BluesKaj: ehmmm are you here?
<Sadly> :(
<BluesKaj> yes , now in the terminal:  tar zxvf ipw2100-1.2.2.tgz
<arcanjo> tar -zxvf
<arcanjo> case sensitive
<Sadly> ok
<BluesKaj> Sadly, yes use the - . forgot , sometimes it works better that way
<BluesKaj> ok, now Sadly , you should have a folder named ipw2100-1.2.2
<vbgunz> I decided to get in on the action and upgrade kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and things almost went smoothly. there was some breakage and Amarok refuses to install correctly. Is a fix in site for this soon?
<Sadly> BluesKaj: it saidme some problems... i am trying..
<arcanjo> do you use update-manager -c -d for upgrade?
<arcanjo> a new version karmic for development
<arcanjo> a fix bug in comunity ubuntu
<arcanjo> unstable version
<BluesKaj> arcanjo, he's been trying everything for 5 days to get his wifi working
<ubox> i just got here, what's up?
<Sadly> BluesKaj: it said that problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/297516/
<arcanjo> ndiswrapper is better
<ubox> what i meant is what is the problem :) what driver are you trying to get working sadly?
<Sadly> this : ipw2100-1.2.0.tgz
<BluesKaj> Sadly, don't copy the file to the terminal just copy the filename , from the properties
<arcanjo> gunzip "file" our tar -xvf "file"
<arcanjo> tar -xvf ipw2100-1.2.0.tgz
<arcanjo> our file is corrupt..
<vbgunz> the upgrade of amarok from upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 is broken with a lot of dependency issues I believe on libqtscript4* ... is this a global issue or just mine?
<BluesKaj> those darn tgz files
<Sadly> that tell me error too... ARK tells me error too
<arcanjo> this drive is similar with ralink(rt73)
<carmelita> Hi, can you please tell me how to optimize kubuntu with kde 4.3?
<carmelita> I want it to react faster
<carmelita> maybe by disabling eye candy
<BluesKaj> Sadly, copy and paste this command from here to the terminal : tar -xvf ipw2100-1.2.0.tgz
<Sadly> 1 sec
<Sadly> i am triying to download again..
<ubox> are you using the latest or the stable version sadly?
<BluesKaj> no need to download again
<BluesKaj> Sadly,!!
<arcanjo> this file is corrupt..
<apparle> how to fix this http://paste.ubuntu.com/288786/ I am trying to compile this package http://downloads.sourceforge.net/ponyprog/Pony_Prog2000-2.07c.tar.gz
<ubox> sadly, i just tried the stable version and the file opens fine. try that one
<ubox> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ipw2100/ipw2100/1.2.0/ipw2100-1.2.0.tgz?use_mirror=softlayer
<Sadly> I am trying all...
<Sadly> :(
<arcanjo> modprob "module"
<Sadly> i can compile and descompile everything except that files..
<arcanjo> cd /usr/src/linux.kernel
<arcanjo> make menuconfig
<ubox> and you can't get the archive to open?
<arcanjo> make
<arcanjo> modules
<arcanjo> modules_install
<ubox> arcanjo what are on about?
<BluesKaj> Sadly, what are you doing ?
<arcanjo> for compile modules is more easy
<Sadly> via Konsole, and via ARK
<BluesKaj> no forget ark
<BluesKaj> only terminal
<BluesKaj> leave ark alone
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297528/ This error come after fresh install
<Sadly> I got it
<arcanjo> key publishes
<Sadly> BluesKaj: tell me now
<arcanjo> aptitude safe-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Sadly,got what ?
<arcanjo> verify into /etc/apt/aources.list
<BluesKaj> Sadly, did you do :  tar -xvf ipw2100-1.2.0.tgz in the konsole ?
<Sadly> i've the new folder, i got decompile it
<Sadly> no, with ARK
<BluesKaj> what's the folder name
<Sadly> the same as the file, without the extention
<Sadly> this: intel_ipw2100_110
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> is the kde network management tool in the plasma widget list ?
<elvirolo> i'm using karmic
<arcanjo> ark?use tungzip our  unrar our tar
<ubox> elvirolo yes
<BluesKaj> Sadly, open the file , look  for readme , copy and pastebin the instructions there
<Sadly> I got it with ArK.... i will have time to LEARN another things... now i want to have wireless conection , thank u
<elvirolo> ubox: well, i can't find it - i was using wicd and i wanted to try the plasma widget but it's not in the list, although the package is installed
<ubox> elvirolo nope, wait. i lied. it is added elsewhere. one second
<BluesKaj> ok Sadly , you're on your own ...have fun :)
<Sadly> BluesKaj:  here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297537/
<Sadly> BluesKaj:  what?? What's happending??
<ubox> elvirolo you need to open the kde control module
<Sadly> I was talking with arcanjo who said me "use UNRAR... and another things"
<Sadly> :(
<BluesKaj> Sadly, you don't follow instructions ...it's frustrating for me
<Sadly> then i told him... I will learn that another day..
<Sadly> I just used paste.ubuntu.. with the README..
<Sadly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297537/
<arcanjo> aptitude search rar
<Sadly> i was reading you and following YOUR instructions
<Sadly> please, help me.. I don't want to disturb you.. I am praying attention on you...  A LOT
<ubox> elvirolo run knetworkmanager, i think that is it
<apparle> arcanjo: did you reply to me
<arcanjo> aptitude search rar
<Sadly> :(
<arcanjo> modprobe ipw2100 enable=0,1,2
<Sadly> I am sorry BluesKaj... i don't want to enherb you... sincerily... i am sorry
<elvirolo> ubox: that's it, thanks man !
<BluesKaj> ok Sadly , if you want arcanjo to help you ask him, otherwise pls do what I ask.
<Sadly> i did it!
<ubox> no problem, there is a check box for system tray icon in the other tab
<arcanjo> for use module compile and later into cd /usr/src/linux."seu kernel"
<arcanjo> make menuconfig
<Sadly> i don't know what arcanjo is in our conversation...
<BluesKaj> arcanjo, do you want to take overand help Sadly ?
<Sadly> oh please....
<arcanjo> yes
<Sadly> i need ONLY ONE
<Sadly> and i choose first Bluekaj... he knows i want yoours
<Sadly> :(
<BluesKaj> arcanjo, if not then don't interfere with us . ok ?
<arcanjo> bla,bla,bla
<Pici> I thought the ipw modules were in the kernel that came with Jaunty....
<arcanjo> i see you later,nubie
<BluesKaj> Pici, he's running 8.04
<Pici> BluesKaj: Ah
<Sadly> yes, please.... i am not english speaker and i don't know to be gentle in that language to say you THANKS, but i 'm with blueskaj now...
<Pici> BluesKaj: I missed that, sorry.
<BluesKaj> Pici, we're trying to install an updated driver for his wifi card , and we got sidetracked by conficting instructions from some know it alls .. i made one mistake and the know it all jumped in and gave him different instructions.
<Sadly> :( oh god
<Sadly> l
<slacker_nl> hello
<slacker_nl> just read something disturbing
<slacker_nl> why is 8.04 not lts?
<slacker_nl> i see it becomes EOL this month
<BluesKaj> ok Sadly , now do this in the konsole: tar -xvf ipw2100-1.2.0.tgz . if the driver is installed this won't hurt anything
<Sadly4> I am sadly
<Sadly4> i don't know why... ETHERNET cable gives me problems too..
<Sadly> oh!
<Sadly> in konsoke
<Sadly> In konsole but... in the New Folder?
<Sadly> ok, i will do
<BluesKaj> Sadly, just copy and paste the command i gave above into the konsole please.
<ubox> slacker_nl karmic is great though, why stay with 8.04?
<Sadly> BluesKaj: i got this result http://paste.ubuntu.com/297544/
<slacker_nl> ubox: because it is LTS?
<BluesKaj> Sadly, ok good
<Sadly> xD
<ubox> slacker_nl: you have support here :) i thought you were saying that 8.04 is not lts
<BluesKaj> Sadly, you might have a new folder named ipw2100-1.2.0(2) or something
<arcanjo> modules compileeeee..
<slacker_nl> ubox: yes, it says so
<slacker_nl> goto kubuntu.org and slect download
<ubox> ok, one sec
<slacker_nl> you get 9.04 and 8.04, then 8.04 is supported till oct 2009
<Sadly4> yes i have the new folder
<Sadly> yes
<Sadly> i've the new flder
<slacker_nl> ubox: see? Kubuntu 8.04 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and maintained until October 2009
<slacker_nl> while LTS support is till 2011 or something
<slacker_nl> for desktops
<slacker_nl> servers 2013 iirc
<ubox> slacker_nl: yep, i see. where does it say that it is lts though?
<BluesKaj> ok Sadly , right click on the old folder and move to trash
<slacker_nl> ubox: all ubuntu 8.04 are LTS?
<Sadly> do it
<Sadly> did it
<slacker_nl> ubox: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<BluesKaj> Sadly, ok pastebin the reame from the new file pls
<BluesKaj> readme
<slacker_nl> ubox: i think it is sad that Kubuntu users don't have LTS support
<jemand> Hi from Berlin,
<jemand> does anyone have a clue how to get grafik-drivers (ATI)
<jemand>  or setup screen-resolution for Karmic Koala?
<slacker_nl> kde 3.5 is awesome and it is not possible to upgrade from 8.04 to karmic
<ubox> slacker_nl: we may, they are the same execpt for kde
<ubox> oh
<Sadly> here BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297551/
<BluesKaj> jemand, ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubox> jemand: depends on the driver
<jemand> THX
<carmelita> How do I know in Kubuntu if I'm using the best driver for my graphics card?
<tsimpson> what graphics card do you have?
<BluesKaj> Sadly, alt+f2 , ipw2100
<slacker_nl> ubox: i dont understand: "we may, they are the same execpt for kde" << ubuntu with KDE desktop env is the same as ubuntu with gnome desktop.. just a difference DE
<slacker_nl> ubox: like I said, sad sad news
<ubox> yes, which is why i'm saying maybe it is an error. you should email the kubuntu team to ask
<slacker_nl> ahh, i see
<slacker_nl> didn't get that :)
<Sadly> it said: Imposible to ejecute... (at spanish)
<Sadly> BluesKaj:  it said: Imposible to ejecute... (at spanish)
<BluesKaj> ok, Sadly ,open wicd
<carmelita> I'm disappointed with kubuntu 9.10 performance
<slacker_nl> carmelita: how so?
<carmelita> I want to optimize, but I don't find how
<BluesKaj> carmelita, it's beta
<Sadly> If install wicd..
<carmelita> I know is beta, but the release should come in 9 days or so
<slacker_nl> carmelita: i think you want to have this discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Sadly> buah, it will be with black screen again.. and no Ethernet Connectin
<BluesKaj> ok network manger then, Sadly
<tsimpson> slacker_nl: it will be possible to upgrade to karmic from 8.04
<Sadly> Ok, I am in configuration
<slacker_nl> tsimpson: i haven't seen the update of the upgrade-manager* packages
<carmelita> sorry, but I have kubuntu not ubuntu
<carmelita> slacker_nl: I have kubuntu, not ubuntu
<slacker_nl> carmelita: #ubuntu+1 is also for kubuntu ) i know, since I also run karmic with KDE :)
<tsimpson> slacker_nl: karmic is not released yet, so there's no need to update anything
<slacker_nl> tsimpson: it does explain however the feature request of riddell
<slacker_nl> tsimpson: would be nice to see if you can upgrade to beta from hardy
<slacker_nl> tsimpson: it needs to be tested not?
<BluesKaj> Sadly, do you have an "install" or 'configure" file in the iw2100 folder
<BluesKaj> ?
<tsimpson> slacker_nl: if you want to help out with that, you should ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Sadly> tell me
<Sadly4> BluesKaj: yes...  ¿pastebin?
<BluesKaj> yes
<tsimpson> slacker_nl: they'll let you know how you can test it
<ivan__> neko iz rs, mozda?
<arcanjo> this is modules,nubie
<ubox> jee, i wonder who sadly4 could be lol
<Sadly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297563/
<slacker_nl> tsimpson: I see someone has tested it just a second ago ;)
<arcanjo> blueskaj,you is nubie?
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, , which is it ?
<slacker_nl> tsimpson: i'll ask anyways
<amik> hey guys, what's the best way to edit a bunch of files as a different user? e.g., using kate to edit html files owned by www-data (which doesn't seem to work)
<slacker_nl> but I still think kubuntu 8.04 should've been LTS
<slacker_nl> like the other buntu flavors
<arcanjo> do understand really as compile modules?
<Riddell> slacker_nl: hmm?
<Sadly4> BluesKaj SADLY4 and SADLY we are the same boy, cuz my ETHERNET cable in the laptop with KUBUNTU The conection "appears and desappear"
<arcanjo> tar or knew,i as this question for yoy
<arcanjo> you
<Sadly> BluesKaj:  here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297563/
<slacker_nl> Riddell: kubuntu .04 is not LTS :(
<slacker_nl> 8.04
<slacker_nl> supported till oct 2009
<slacker_nl> so eol next month
<BluesKaj> ok Sadly we have to compile it , in the konsole do : cd ipw2100-1.1.0
<Sadly4> ok
<Sadly4> did it
<BluesKaj> now Sadly4 , try this: ./configure
<amik> anyone?
<Sadly4> BluesKaj: said: the file or the folder doesn't exits
<tsimpson> amik: use "kdesudo -u www-date kdate"
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, then do : make
<tsimpson> amik: that will launch kate as the "www-data" user
<amik> tsimpson: I tried that, and got a bunch of error popups about no write permission to some files in /var/www/something
<tsimpson> just make sure to fix my typo :)
<Sadly4> ok
<tsimpson> amik: did the app open though?
<amik> tsimpson: (my files are not there. they are in /srv/www. it's some configuration files of kate)
<amik> tsimpson: no, got 2-3 error popups, then a crash report dialog, and no kate
<tsimpson> amik: ok, it's probably because it wants to create .kde in www-data's $HOME, but www-data has some strange restrictions. you could just edit them as root with "kdesudo kate", that should work fine
<Sadly> BluesKaj: It said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297568/
<Sadly> BluesKaj: It said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/297568/
<amik> tsimpson: I suppose it would, but that seems kinda unsafe... editing files belonging to any other user using root...might accidentally mess up things.
<BluesKaj> Sadly, I'm afraid your 8.04 kernel version isn't supported , you need to upgrade
<tsimpson> amik: only if you create new files, editing should be completely safe
<amik> tsimpson: most notably, once there's a kate open with no indication that it's root, it tends to get reused for other documents, which are then incorrectly saved as root, etc.
<Ev0luti0n_> you folks quitting linux to try the new windows 7?
<Sadly4> BluesKaj: It take a lot of time... Till i need to upgrade? till 8.10 or 9.04??
<tsimpson> amik: that should not happen when kate is owned by different users
<amik> tsimpson: ok, I'll try it out. I suppose the crash report is a kate bug, but no biggie.
<amik> tsimpson: thanks!
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, you have to upgrade to 8.10 , long term support for your kubuntu version ends this month , so i recommend you upgrade to 8.10
<Sadly4> Ok... I will back tomorrow...
<Sadly4> with 9.04... i will try
<Sadly4> Thanks for everything... and don't be angry with me.. i was praying all my attention
<BluesKaj> no you must not skip 8.10 , Sadly4
<amik> oh, and another related question: is there a way to have all new files created under some directory have the user/group of the directory, rather than root?
<Sadly4> skip?? no no.... in APT-Get.... pressing UPDATe
<Sadly4> but it takes a lot of time..
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, unless you decide to do a clean install of 9.04 or 9.10
<Sadly4> i know i did it.. yesterday
<Sadly4> a clean install??
<Sadly4> with a CD??
<BluesKaj> yes , Sadly4
<Sadly4> my CD doesn't run "CD-R or CD-RW cds..."
<BluesKaj> dvd then
<Sadly4> It only Accepts original..
<Sadly4> it is broken i think..
<Sadly4> i tried to boot a lot of cds..
<Sadly4> :(
<Sadly4> And i have a CD-USB...
<BluesKaj> wait Sadly4
<Sadly4> but it doesn't boot..
<apparle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/297528/ This error come after fresh install Plz help
<BluesKaj> !unrestricted
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrestricted
<Sadly4> USB only boots with the A: disketes..
<amik> tsimpson:  oh, and another related question: is there a way to have all new files created under some directory have the user/group of the directory, rather than root?
<BluesKaj> !restricted extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> amik: you can force it to have a specific group, I don't think there's a way to force a user
<vbgunz> upgrading kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 caused amarok to not install correctly or install at all. I apt-get removed libqtscriptbindings1and amarok then installed perfectly fine. any thing wrong with this?
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, in the terminal / konsole do : sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sadly4> ok..
<amik> tsimpson: can u point me to where I can read about this?
<Sadly4> BluesKaj: Package doesn't found... and i writed well
<Sadly4> oh no
<Sadly4> i wrote it well
<Sadly4> it is istaling something..
<Sadly4> Ok, it is finished
<BluesKaj> ok  Sadly4 , alt+F2 , do : kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources list
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, is the file open ?
<Sadly4> it just open kate
<tsimpson> amik: you need to "sudo chmod g+s /path/to/dir", that should force all newly created files to have the same group as the directory
<Sadly4> with a text file
<Sadly4> pastebin?
<tsimpson> ^ "/etc/apt/sources.list" not "/etc/apt/sources list"
<Sadly4> i wrote the dot
<BluesKaj> right Sadly4 , now we're going to edit the text file , so your sources can be expanded to include reopositories where apps are available to install thru the konsole
<BluesKaj> do you see lines the begin wir deb , some may have a # in front , delete those #
<BluesKaj> with
<Sadly4> yes a lot
<tsimpson> look for one with "multiverse" in it
<Sadly4> ok, they were 2
<Sadly4> deleted
<patcito> hi
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, only the lines (which are URL repositories) the begin wirh deb
<Sadly4> yes
<apparle> I want to compile a package with g++ 3.4 how to
<Sadly4> the another # are commentaries..
<patcito> what's the official gui to install packages in karmic?
<BluesKaj> ok, Sadly4 , now save the file close it,  then open the konsole and do: sudo apt-get update
<genii-around> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<Sadly4> I don't get connection ETHERNET right now..
<Sadly4> There is a problem with the Cable..
<Sadly4> :(
<Sadly4> I will try
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, then do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> ok I have to go on some errands , tsimpson , can you take over if Sadly4 has more probs , he really needs to upgrade , he's on 8.04
<Sadly4> 0 actu, 0 will be installed, 0 to eliminate, 400 to update
<Sadly4> don't worry Blueskaj, have a nice day
<BluesKaj> Sadly4, I have to go for an hr or so
<Sadly4> yes yes.. have a nice day, don't worry
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Sadly4> ¬¬ eing?
<Sadly4> BBL to you too
<Sadly4> xD
<Sadly4> (i don't know what this means.. hahaha)
<Sadly4> I will close irc... i am tired... BYE BYE BOYS AND LADYS!!
<tsimpson> apparle: looks like g++ 3.4 is only available in hardy
<apparle> tsimpson: so what should I do
<tsimpson> apparle: it looks like gcc-3.4 is available, so my only suggestion is to download the source for g++ and compile it
<luderson> Hi guys!!! can someone explain about the letter icon at the system tray?
<S-man_> Test
<ubox> can anyone use web cam with kopete via msn?
<kyniker> hello
<ubox> hello
<kyniker> i've got a very tiny /temp partition, which is normally no problem, but now I an installer tells me: no space left on /tmp. Unmounting /tmp fails (device buisy), processes can't be killed. What can I do?
<ubox> try rm - R /temp/*
<tsimpson> /tmp should be on /
<tsimpson> (the root)
<ubox> erase the contents
<tsimpson> and NEVER delete /tmp
<ubox> why?
<tsimpson> not unless you want a broken system
<kyniker> no, /tmp is still to small
<ubox> kyniker is talking about a /temp partition not the /tmp dir in root
<ubox> or am i mistaken?
<kyniker> ubox, no you're right
<ubox> so your /temp is not linked to /tmp
<tsimpson> I was going off "no space left on /tmp. Unmounting /tmp fails (device buisy)"
<kyniker> uhm
<kyniker> perhaps I misunderstood you
<ubox> ok, lets start again :)
<kyniker>  /dev/foo is a tiny partition mounted on /tmp
<ubox> oh ok
<kyniker> and it's full
<kyniker> and root is even smaller than /tmp
<ubox> so what's in there tsimpson?
<tsimpson> why do you have /dev/foo in /tmp?
<tsimpson> /tmp holds your current X session and sockets for inter-process-communication
<tsimpson> as well as other temporary files
<kyniker> foo stands for /dev/sda*
<ubox> oh, good thing kyniker didn't listen to me
<tsimpson> kyniker: I got that, but you shouldn't need to mount anything as /tmp, it's cleared out at boot
<kyniker> tsimpson: I MUST do than, since / is much smaller than /tmp
<kyniker> *that
<tsimpson> / is smaller than /tmp?
<kyniker> yes
<tsimpson> that's an odd configuration
<kyniker> gentoo configuration...
<tsimpson> your only hope is to try an kill whatever is using /tmp and try to clear it out
<ubox> yes, why not resize / to be the entire size and leave out the other one?
<tsimpson> without touching anything you don't know about...
<kyniker> can I resize without dataloss?
<tsimpson> you can usually resize ext filesystems without data loss IRCC
<kyniker> by gparted?
<tsimpson> I think it can, yes. but I'm not 100% on it
<kyniker> hmmm
<Warlock> This is the error I et when trying to update "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" any suggestions on how to fix this ???
<kyniker> can I fake a /tmp dir just for that one installer e.g. as RAM-disk?
<tsimpson> http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<kyniker> thanx
<tsimpson> you should be able to mount another device/RAM-disk over /tmp
<tsimpson> without un-mounting
<tsimpson> but then /tmp will be empty, so may cause errors for the reasons I said above
<kyniker> hm
<kyniker> create an RAM disk mount it on /foobar, copy the contents of /tmp on it an re-mount it on /tmp?
<kyniker> or will an unmounted ramdisk loose all contents?
<kyniker> by the way, tmp is ext2 not ext3
<tsimpson> that should work, but unmounting it will loose data. but /tmp is supposed to be temporary
<tsimpson> ext3 is just ext2 with a journal
<tsimpson> they are the same format
<kyniker> ok
<kyniker> ah, great: /home (nearly emty till now) is /sda12, tmp /sda11
<kyniker> so resizing should be no problem. What's a goo size for /tmp?
<tsimpson> it depends
<Warlock> This is the error I get when trying to do updates "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!" any suggestions on how to fix this ?????
<tsimpson> kyniker: how much space do you have available?
<kyniker> tsimpson: 70GB :D
<tsimpson> kyniker: how big was /tmp?
<kyniker> 254MB
<tsimpson> that's teeny ;)
<tsimpson> you couldn't even burn a full CD with that
<kyniker> hm, bad
<tsimpson> you could probably give it a few GB to be sure, but it's up to you
<kyniker> for a DVD 4,7 GB?
<tsimpson> safe minimum is 1GB, you'll probably never go over that
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> if you want to burn a DVD, about 5 GB would be needed
<kyniker> :-/
<tsimpson> most for the DVD, and rest for other apps files
<kyniker> and 10 GB for double-layer? That's crazy
<tsimpson> well it has to create the image first, then send that to the device
<tsimpson> it's possible (technically) to do that "on-the-fly", but it's error-prone
<kyniker> glad not to have blue-ray
<keshaldra> test
<lucas__> Buenas
<lucas__> hay alguien para poder hablar un rato?
<Pici> !e | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Pici> !es | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lucas__> gracias
<lucas__> no lo sabia
<akenda> hello
<akenda> join #sex
<huachimingo> hi
<bolshevikgypsy> hi everyone
<bolshevikgypsy> does anyone respond on this channel
<bolshevikgypsy> ?
<bolshevikgypsy> i could use some support
<bolshevikgypsy> ive recently switched over to jaunty from windows
<ZuzOnline> thats cool
<ZuzOnline> completely switched?  I got Jaunty on a laptop that had the HDD "defective" and lost windows, I installed kubuntu and never had a problem with the hdd again
<ZuzOnline> of course I dont put anything there important  :) but I recently been using alot more then my windows PCs
<bolshevikgypsy> ok
<bolshevikgypsy> well im just getting the hang of kubuntu
<bolshevikgypsy> i dont use windows a often anymore
<bolshevikgypsy> but there are somethings that completely confound me
<bolshevikgypsy> for example
<bolshevikgypsy> wine
<bolshevikgypsy> there is this software that i tried installing it wants a dll file
<bolshevikgypsy> which alerady exists in my windows os
<bolshevikgypsy> i dont know how to install it in wine
<bolshevikgypsy> any ideas
<bolshevikgypsy> ?
<ZuzOnline> what software
<ZuzOnline> ?
<carpii_> wine doesnt read dll's from your windows partition, you need to install it into .wine/drive_c/cd drive_c
<carpii_> wine doesnt read dll's from your windows partition, you need to install it into .wine/drive_c/windows etc
<ZuzOnline> bolshevikgypsy: i dont use wine because I have 3 other Windows machines in the same room  :)  but if you want to use windows software and have a windows instalation cd/dvd and the license, try this http://www.virtualbox.org/
<bolshevikgypsy> thank you zuz
<ZuzOnline> ;)
<bolshevikgypsy> id like to get the hang of wine before it ry anything else
<bolshevikgypsy> since ive heard so much about it
<bolshevikgypsy> the software i want to use is
<bolshevikgypsy> bit-che, its a torrent search engine which goes through all the major torrent sites and gives you the mosts hits on the torrents you are looking for
<bolshevikgypsy> it requests for a dll file that is not in my wine everytime i click on that .exe file
<bolshevikgypsy> carpii_ could  you like give me a step by step instruction on how to add dll files to wine? consider me a layman at all of this
<carpii_> what dll is it ?
<carpii_> if its a redistributable one, youre better off finding an fficial installer for it
<carpii_> but otehrwise its really just a case of copying it into your wine folder, as I explained above
<ZuzOnline> bolshevikgypsy: id sugest before trying the windows only apps to search for compatible (99% of the time free/open source) for your linux box  :)
<bolshevikgypsy> how or where do i access the wine folder from
<bolshevikgypsy> ive downloaded the file in question
<bolshevikgypsy> its called msvbm60.dll
<ZuzOnline> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bolshevikgypsy> zuz in that case would you happen to know of ay torrent search engine that is equally efficient as bit che because i tried the search options  in the ktorrents they arent as helpfull
<bolshevikgypsy> ive been to the ubuntu forums
<ZuzOnline> bolshevikgypsy: try #winehq
<bolshevikgypsy> been there too
<ZuzOnline> ohh
<bolshevikgypsy> its either that the nature of my problem isnt state there
<bolshevikgypsy> or iam too much of an idiot to understand anything
<bolshevikgypsy> i have the dll file i need just tell me where i can access the wine folder from
<ZuzOnline> i noticed that the kubuntu channel is very slow compared to the ubuntu channel and they can also help with kubuntu
<bolshevikgypsy> Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/younas/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.  i tried opening teh c druive option in teh applications menu under wine but it gave me the aforementioned error
<bolshevikgypsy> well this si the first time im using the irc client on my kubuntu
<bolshevikgypsy> i havent used irc since  i was 16
<bolshevikgypsy> lol
<bolshevikgypsy> brb
<elena> hey
<wftl> Ubuntu Gets the "K" -- http://tinyurl.com/ylqt263
<chanson> Hi all, I have a question regarding KWin on an intel 965 chipset.  I am running Kubuntu 9.10 Beta, that has been sufficiently updated and upgraded.  Using the PAE kernel
<chanson> I can't seem to keep KWin up and running compositing.  GLXGears works and so do screensavers, however KWin just doesn't seem to stay up
<orient2000> mmm
<orient2000> hi I was installing mythtv and mythubuntu with some problems and now my HD is runing all the time any ideas?
<oblom> hello
<orient2000> anybody knows how to stop gnome-system-monitor?
<markos__> I don't receive the 'new distribution' notification any more (currently running hardy) is there a reason for this?
<jamesjedimaster> hardy is lts, so you must run manually a dist upgrade
<markos__> when I run 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' it says there are no packages to be upgraded
<markos__> until a week ago, I used to get the "new distribution" notification in adept manager after applying any updates, but I don;t get the notification anymore. Is this because of the upcoming release?
<orient2000> anybody knows how to stop gnome-system-monitor?
<ba> slt
<kubu> hio
<kubu> hi
<kubu> what is the fastest os?
<da> how does one get this computer to play DVDS?
<da> #msg join ubuntu
<da> join ubuntu
<da> #ubuntu
<SonorKaj> da just click on #ubuntu
<da> #ubuntu
<da> join ubuntu
<da> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> da: /join #ubuntu
<da> okay thank you...
<aisen> daf
<Tathagata> My KWord from KOffice 2.1 beta 2 (installed from PPA) can't work (import and export) with Microsoft Word files (.DOC). Is this a feature of this beta package or I should install some additional packages?
<Tathagata> BTW I use Karmic with all the latest updates.
<pete_> hi
<Guest97169> I've just installed the latest nightly 9.1,
<Guest97169> do software repositories still not work?
<Guest97169> I was hoping to install FF3.5
<Guest97169> when will they come active?
<Guest97169> anyone?
<a__> hei
<Tweek900> hey guys
<Tweek900> anyone in here know anything about wifi drivers?
<Tweek900> ArkoldThos:  do you know much about java?
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, hmm not many
<ArkoldThos> what do you need?
<Tweek900> well i play a game called runescape
<Tweek900> but i cant get it to go into high detail and theres small graohical errors
<Tweek900> guessing its a problem in java somewhere
<ArkoldThos> oh... I know the game but never played it
<Tweek900> lol you should :)
<ArkoldThos> I would suggest read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341713 and search for other posts where people talks about it on linux
<Tweek900> alright
<Tweek900> thanks :)
<Tweek900> any you thought of anything new with the wifi?
<Tweek900> hm ArkoldThos this tells me to go to system->preferences->java control panel. but i find that...
<Tweek900> any clue where it could be?
<ArkoldThos> playing zelda ocarina of time atm with mupen64 :P
<ArkoldThos> because of that I take sometime to answer :p
<Tweek900> ok lol
<ArkoldThos> well, on kubuntu I just write
<ArkoldThos> on the launcher java
<ArkoldThos> and it appears there :p
<Tweek900> ok
<ArkoldThos> 122 s lag damn :P
<openphase>   its at apps->settings here
<Qu4Z> ArkoldThos: OOT :D
<Tweek900> i found it :)
<ArkoldThos> where I take the damn fire tunica? forgot it :(
<Qu4Z> Wait, let me try again
<Qu4Z> ArkoldThos: OoT :D
<ArkoldThos> any clue Qu4Z, was on goron cave right? :p
<Qu4Z> Where you take the fire tunic? Do you have the fire tunic?
<ArkoldThos> where i take it D:
<Qu4Z> Hang on...
<ArkoldThos> goron city
<ArkoldThos> with the damn goron rolling :D
<Tweek900> how do you run .exe files?
<Qu4Z> Tweek900: You don't.
<Tweek900> :(
<Qu4Z> Except sometimes with Wine, but usually you don't :-/
<Qu4Z> It's Linux, not Windows.
<Qu4Z> How do you open .doc files in photoshop?
<discozohan> hello people, i have problem with sound
<discozohan> Sometime, after some hours ( 5 - 10 ), my sound getting owned. Its just being stopped until i'll make reboot.
<discozohan> after reboots always everything ok
<discozohan> is there any way to fix this shit ?
<carmelita> hello, I have a problem with old files
<carmelita> THey have accents and all seem to be not recognizable, I cannot copy them, the system says they don't exist
<carmelita> Is this because they probably where UTF? how can I change the coding in Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2009-10-21
<gusk> what is the fastest os?
<SonorKaj> gusk, that's a pretty general question
<gusk> i work with electronics program only
<gusk> and c++ and asm programming
<gusk> vhdl verilog ada
<Qu4Z> gusk: emacs
<Qu4Z> But seriously, that question doesn't really make sense, sorry :-/
<j3j5> hi!
<j3j5> I have a problem with amarok2.2
<j3j5> I can't import my database collection from amarok 1.4.9
<j3j5> can anybody help me?
<Kage_Jittai> I can't get youtube to work in konq
<redukt> gfhfh
<redukt> xcv
<charles__> Hi pals, is it the right place for a question ? I never went on any irc chat since the 90s...
<Kage_Jittai> charles__: depends on your question
<Tweek900> anyone in here able to help me get drivers for a broadcom wifi card?
<brendan0powers> hi, do you know if there are plans to use the kde4 integration patches for firefox that the opensuse developers are working on?
<Kage_Jittai> brendan0powers: ask #opensuse
<Tweek900> anyone know how to get braodcom drivers for wifi?
<brendan0powers> Kage_Jittai: I was wondering if the kubuntu was going to adopt the patches
<pache> HELP. I bought a harmony 610. What can I use as IR reiceiver? where can I find documentation?
<bean> p35/78
<redukt> #undernet
<Zeikfried> Can anyone tell me why the effects of Compiz and Kwin cause graphical artifacts in OpenGL and SDL based software?
<JontheEchidna> Zeikfried: usually these are due to bugs in the graphics drivers for your video card. Unfortunately they are out of the scope of both KWin and Compiz I'm afraid
<Tweek900> anyone know how to get a broadcom wifi card to work?
<ArkoldThos> Tweek900, your system already detected it?
<Tweek900> nope
<Zeikfried> I know it has to do with composition effects.
<Zeikfried> I get the same issues in compiz and Kwin, as well as in vista and seven.
<Zeikfried> Intel 950 GMA issue i guess.
<Zeikfried> I can turn off compiz or Kwin and have no problem at all.
<Tweek900> :(
<Tweek900> i want wifi
<Zeikfried> I can even boot up into Openbox and it runs great.
<Zeikfried> Tweek900: Use Ndiswrapper and a winXP version of your driver and install your wi-fi that way.
<Zeikfried> Worked for my friend in Ubuntu 9.10
<Tweek900> idk how
<Tweek900> i have the driver downloaded but how do i use it
<Zeikfried> Worked for me in Kubuntu 8.04 as well.
<Zeikfried> You need Ndiswrapper.
<ArkoldThos> Zeikfried, the problem is that his lspci doesnt show up his card
<ArkoldThos> :p
<Zeikfried> Mine didnt either.
<Zeikfried> I was still able to install the drivers and get it activated though.
<Tweek900> arg i hate my internet
<Tweek900> i have the drivers but i dont know how to use them
<Tweek900> Zeikfried: ?
<Zeikfried> Oh sorry, was trying to find teh issue with compositing.
<Zeikfried> One sec, lemme find it.
<Zeikfried> This should be able to walk you through the problem. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Tweek900> alright 1 sec
<vishesh> Hey! I just booted up my comp today (last night I'd set aptitude safe-upgrade && shutdown) and the background was back to air, and all my widget/panels had dissapeared!
<vishesh> Now I'll have to re-configure the entire thing again. Is this some kind of bug or what? Does anyone have any idea?
<Shdwdrgn> can anyone help with kde-3.5.10 automount issues?  Since going from intrepid to jaunty, none of my removable media (cd, usb) are autodetected as before.
<Guest84053> I all
<Guest84053> hallo
<david__> best way to get flash working on 64bit?
<Guest84053> help: after dist-upgrade jaunty->karmic I reboot and I can't access the system!
<Sahkolihaa> Seems disabling GRUB's boot splash fixed my shut-down issue (where it would just go to a blank screen with an active mouse cursor).
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> i have this wlan card: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)... is it now a N card or not?
<Kage_Jittai> noaXess: yes
<noaXess> details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/298027/
<Kage_Jittai> noaXess: what is your issue?
<noaXess> Kage_Jittai: but, i have a linksys WAP4400N accesspoint, but my N card will only connect with 54mbps, instead fo 300
<Kage_Jittai> I see
<Kage_Jittai> not the issue I have :(
<noaXess> what is wrong with my intel 4965N card?
<Kage_Jittai> no idea
<Balsaq> can i load kubuntu onto a flash drive and then load it into a computer?
<Balsaq> as a clean install?
<tsimpson> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tsimpson> there should be instructions in those links
<Balsaq> for flash?
<Balsaq> is kubuntu designed for esay change over form windows?
<Balsaq> esay=easy
<Balsaq> form=from
<AngryKoala> ubuntu in general is, kubuntu is just a derivative of ubuntu with a different gui
<Balsaq> i am on xubuntu now and like it, though i am curious as to what makes kubuntu different
<AngryKoala> is uses kde
<Balsaq> i have heard but do not know what that is or how it changes my experience
<AngryKoala> kde is a desktop environment and comes with a host of integrated applications designed to make linux computing easier
<AngryKoala> one can say the same thing about gnome
<Balsaq> so really it is the way the desktops looks and rolls out that is diffferent
<tsimpson> it's a bit heaver than xfce, but it's pretty :)
<tsimpson> try out the live CD
<AngryKoala> pretty indeed, and it has a different set of apps
<tsimpson> (performance of the live cd won't be as good as an installed system though)
<Balsaq> when installing bunut does one need to then install java?
<taker0109> hell0
<Balsaq> buntu i meant
<tsimpson> you can install java via the package manager if you want it
<taker0109> yeah
<Balsaq> i do some things dont work
<Balsaq> is it sun java or the other one
<taker0109> hi there everyone
<Sahkolihaa> I went from Windows to Kubuntu last Saturday, and I'm loving it. Will never go back to Windows now.
<Sahkolihaa> Anyway, that was just a quick word on my part. I need to get to college. :P
<Balsaq> ok !
<Balsaq> cya
<tsimpson> java shouldn't really effect anything other than java stuff
<tsimpson> you can choose sun java or one of the alternatives
<Balsaq> are they already in here
<Balsaq> or do i go get them
<tsimpson> I'm not sure if it's pre-installed, but installing it is easy
<taker0109> hey anyone know how to fix choppy and slow flash vid on EEEbuntu
<Balsaq> i heard sun java is better
<AngryKoala> taker0109 what browser are you using
<taker0109> firefox
<AngryKoala> and you already reinstalled flash?
<taker0109> yeah
<taker0109> i did it at different ocassions
<AngryKoala> hmm, did you try a different browser?
<taker0109> nah
<taker0109> should i
<AngryKoala> just to rule it out
<AngryKoala> did flash work before?
<taker0109> any suggestions
<taker0109> yeah
<taker0109> before i even updated it
<AngryKoala> opera is ok, chromium is good too
<tsimpson> Balsaq: sun's java is more complete at the moment, but the the other version will be as complete once sun finish open-sourcing the rest of java
<taker0109> do i look it up on synaptic
<AngryKoala> ya
<taker0109> will do AngryKoala
<Balsaq> i read that the virtual java machine has known security risks ...and sun doesn't tsimpsom
<abeastinme> hi
<Balsaq> yo beast
<abeastinme> yeah
<Balsaq> taker0109 ihad the same problem and i fixed it with  aline command, looking thru my notes now...
<Balsaq> was like sudo apt get non free or something...
<Balsaq> brb
<taker0109> k
<josh__> josh__: hi
<AngryKoala> josh__ hi
<josh__> its quiet here today
<AngryKoala> thats probably a good sign since its the support channel
<josh__> ha yea
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: well I have a problem if you wanna help
<josh__> go hhead
<AngryKoala> go for it, no promises ^^
<josh__> ubuntu 9.10 XD
<Kage_Jittai> my NetworkManager App doesn't see my wireless device
<Kage_Jittai> Kubuntu 9.04
<AngryKoala> does iwconfig in terminal bring up wlan0?
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: yes
<josh__> ah ok. do you no what wirless card you have?
<Kage_Jittai> Intel
<josh__> ah ok
<Kage_Jittai> it works, I can configure it manaually
<josh__> do you have eny windows wirless drivers around?
<AngryKoala> no drivers needed since its already detected and installed?
<josh__> oh ok
<josh__> so you have connected to wirless networks b4 with it?
<Kage_Jittai> I am connected now
<josh__> oh
<Kage_Jittai> but I had to connect by doing: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<josh__> aww
<josh__> ok
<josh__> hmm
<AngryKoala> you use knetworkmanager?
<Kage_Jittai> and when wlan0 is pinging the DHCP server I do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETGEAR
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: I use the applet
<josh__> no. im actualy useing ubuntu in a virtual machine
<AngryKoala> the plasmoid?
<Balsaq> taker0109 you still here?
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: yes
<Kage_Jittai> the plasmoid is broken
<josh__> i did have it installed natively on my comp at one stage but i wanted me compy games lol
<AngryKoala> so when you click on it, it has no "enable wireless"
<AngryKoala> josh thats what dual booting is for
<Kage_Jittai> no, Ill show you what it says
<josh__> nup im on a wired network
<josh__> i do have wirless but seting up servers on this comp in vm's requires a wired connection
<Balsaq> taker0109: in terminal, try this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: http://imagebin.org/68628
<josh__> it was to much hassle going back and forth just to play a game i did have dual booting 4 a while
<josh__> was xp a ubuntu 7.04
<taker0109> i love ubuntu
<josh__> i took the plonge and installed vista and havent had a problem since
<taker0109> vista is slow
<josh__> well maby 4 u
<josh__> but its pretty snappy for me
<taker0109> well at school
<josh__> 3 gigs of ram
<josh__> ah ok
<josh__> they prob have cheapo crap lol
<taker0109> yeah u know what i mean
<taker0109> yeup
<taker0109> they b freezin all the time
<AngryKoala> Kage_Jittai, I assume you already tried reinstalling the app, but did you try the one in testing?  my knetworkmanager doesnt work with wifi unless I use the newest beta builds
<Balsaq> taker0109: did you get my message
<josh__> i have never had a freeze with mine
<josh__> im impressed with it
<taker0109> oh the command line one
<Balsaq> i found the instructions that worked for me
<Balsaq> yes taker0109
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: no
<josh__> i want windows 7 rtm on the shelves already
<Balsaq> my vids were slow and choppy taker0109
<taker0109> mine are too
<taker0109> im installing chromium
<Balsaq> taker0109 did you try my terminal command
<AngryKoala> chromium =D
<Balsaq> taker0109 what distro are you using
<taker0109> im using EEEbuntu
<taker0109> jaunty
<josh__> on a netbook?
<taker0109> yes
<taker0109> it runs pretty damn smooth
<josh__> how is it i havent tryed it yet
<taker0109> really good
<josh__> i look forwared to getting one
<taker0109> for some reason video used to be good until kernel update
<josh__> i want a netbook then chuck ubuntu on it
<AngryKoala> NC10 here kde runs great
<josh__> was there a drivr update?
<taker0109> yes and it messed it up
<taker0109> is their a way to go back
<taker0109> im using my netbook right now
<Kage_Jittai> AngryKoala: how would I install the beta app
<AngryKoala> Kage_Jittai isnt there a testing repo? or is it unstable?
<josh__> looks like your not the only one that had that problem
<josh__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Kage_Jittai> no idea
<Balsaq> is kubuntu a larger footprint, in its standard install state, then xubuntu?
<AngryKoala> yes
<josh__> i think it is
<Balsaq> is it bigger than ubuntu
<AngryKoala> no
<josh__> xubuntu is designed to be lightweight for older hardware
<taker0109> idk
<AngryKoala> not necessarily older hardware, just lighter
<Balsaq> so ubuntu is fattest, then kubuntu, xubuntu
<josh__> well yes same diff lol
<taker0109> haha
<josh__> lol
<Balsaq> so far i did ubuntu, and now xubu
<josh__> eny1 used mandriva?
<Balsaq> xubu is like greased lightning
<josh__> haha
<Balsaq> i just don'tknow what is missing in this ...haven't noticed anything yet
<Balsaq> why is it so fast
<Balsaq> so when buntu folks speak of footprint, they mean more and more drivers pre-installed in the OS disc...right?
<josh__> the size
<josh__> yes
<josh__> like a persons foot print.
<Balsaq> so really is you have a nice size HD you may as well do ubuntu
<josh__> big foot next to the small foot
<AngryKoala> not necessarily
<josh__> oh no that doesnt make sence
<AngryKoala> xfce is very popular due to its minimalism
<Balsaq> ok i still dont get it i guess
<AngryKoala> ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde which are both described as heavy weight DE's
<Balsaq> but i am in xfce and cant see the differenc exxcept xfce is fast
<AngryKoala> in fact, xfce in Xubuntu is middleweight
<taker0109> oh
<Balsaq> oh what is the light one
<AngryKoala> openbox, fluxbox, enlightmenment...
<taker0109> flux
<josh__> um no wm is the lightest lol
<Balsaq> ok but when speaking of ubu  xubu and kubub...is the little one
<josh__> commmand line all the way
<AngryKoala> lol
<taker0109> haha
<AngryKoala> if you do that you might as well use gentoo
<josh__> but that can have a wm aswell
<AngryKoala> yes, but doesnt come with one
<ghostcube> debian base system
<josh__> well i spose eny linux os can
<AngryKoala> true
<Balsaq> i xubu debian
<Balsaq> is
<AngryKoala> ubuntu is a cousin of debian
<ghostcube> nah xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce
<josh__> tryed slitaz?
<Balsaq> is xubuntu a debian?
<ghostcube> xfce is the lightsest DE so far
<ghostcube> ubuntu is always a bit debian
<AngryKoala> xubuntu is an ubuntu derivative, ubuntu is a distanced derivative of debian
<Balsaq> trying to figure out what i lost when i went xubu over ubu?
<AngryKoala> nothing if you like xfce
<Balsaq> cant see or feel it
<ghostcube> you lost gnome
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but who cares for gnome
<AngryKoala> kde ftw ^^
<ghostcube> yeah
<josh__> xfce and gnome look the same
<josh__> so
<taker0109> haha
<AngryKoala> errr lol
<Balsaq> but if ubuntu is "bigger" i must of lost something
<ghostcube> gnom
<josh__> why no make the xfce the new gnome
<ghostcube> e
<ghostcube> josh__: cause of the gnomians
<josh__> lol
<taker0109> ahahhha
<josh__> ive been trying kde lately
<ghostcube> 4.3.2 is cool
<taker0109> kde looks really good
<josh__> i like gonme the best so far
<AngryKoala> kde came along way... it used to be teh suck
<josh__> i like kde to
<ghostcube> its like bmw and mercedes or lambo and ferrari
<taker0109> yeup
<josh__> for some reason i like mndriva with kde the best
<Balsaq> so kde is top of the line?
<josh__> they sute each other lol
<ghostcube> nah depends on youre interests
<taker0109> true
<josh__> thats true
<ghostcube> kde is more colored and rounded as gnome was in gtk times
<AngryKoala> you can have any app in any DE, it just depends on what Base you want
<ghostcube> i startet in 1997 with kde
<ghostcube> :D
<taker0109> wow
<AngryKoala> ick
<josh__> i find gnome easyest to custermise tho
<ghostcube> suse 5.x anything
<ghostcube> :)
<taker0109> haha
<Balsaq> difficult to determine what is missing from my OS as i went from ubuntu to xubu...
<AngryKoala> nothing is missing, you can install anything you would have had in gnome
<josh__> weight?
<josh__> lol
<AngryKoala> bloat basically
<ghostcube> Balsaq: some big gtk libs
<ghostcube> all eye candy is gone so far for you
<ghostcube> thtas what bloats an DE
<ghostcube> eycandy
<Balsaq> ok so i lost eye candy no problem there thank you
<ghostcube> :)
<taker0109> thats a fact
<josh__> i dont use compiz actualy
<AngryKoala> i like the fat around the edges
<ghostcube> i like my compiz maybe cause iam supporter
<ghostcube> :D
<josh__> just a simple 2 meg theme or what ever
<Balsaq> i like lightweight as long as i have all the beef
<josh__> i like compiz
<ghostcube> i have bespin for kde4
<AngryKoala> i used to do compiz, but kwin came with kde so eh
<ghostcube> that is cool
<Balsaq> is compiz fat?
<ghostcube> nah
<AngryKoala> compiz fusion is
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> compiz fudsio is dead
<ghostcube> there is only compiz
<ghostcube> re re merge
<josh__> i had it on an old 800mhz compy yers ago
<ghostcube> beryl
<ghostcube> :)
<AngryKoala> its fat compared to others =/
<FloodBotK1> ghostcube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Balsaq> who is making all this stuff
<josh__> wait thats the one i used
<josh__> beryl
<ghostcube> boah floodi is hard this morning :)
<Balsaq> can i make up a distro?
<ghostcube> compiz ? is made by the compiz coding ninjas :D
<josh__> yay\
<josh__> ninjas
<josh__> it must be good
<josh__> lol
<ghostcube> :D
<josh__> XD
<AngryKoala> or it will just kill you
<josh__> argh
<ghostcube> heh it doesnt like all grafic cards the same way
<ghostcube> :D
<josh__> got lo love open gl
<josh__> so light on the graphics cards
<Balsaq> sotware ninjas...martian OS engineers...who are those guys?
<ghostcube> ninjas are crazy coders doing othing else than coffee inside the brain and coding
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> like ubuntu ninjas
<Balsaq> well whoever it is they are damn good at it...
<ghostcube> :)
<Balsaq> better than windows
<ghostcube> nah different windows is cool
<ghostcube> without windows we wouldnt be where we are
<ghostcube> thats a fact
<Balsaq> i just did a fresh xp install upstairs and it ahs froze a couple times already...this one nver does
<AngryKoala> true, but evolution dictates it will die soon >=)
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> win7 is ok
<ghostcube> i tried it and must say its ok
<AngryKoala> ya, i have it on my netbook
<AngryKoala> not bad at all
<ghostcube> i need it at work soon
<Balsaq> windows was spawned from linux/unix
<ghostcube> na
<ghostcube> windoof is an bsd derivat
<ghostcube> stolen from steve by billy
<ghostcube> :D
<taker0109> windows
<josh__> steve jobs and bill gates used to work together
<ghostcube> :)
<taker0109> steve wozniak is the real hero
<josh__> do not no who he is
<ghostcube> :) yeah he did the first apple
<howitzer`> jay miner
<Balsaq> hey can i just yank this cord on mym keyboard while i am online and put the new on in?
<Mamarok> folks, please stay on topic
<josh__> i like apple just wish i could afford one
<howitzer`> Mamarok: what's the topic?
<josh__> i want an imac
<taker0109> haha
<ghostcube> howitzer`: kubutnu support
<taker0109> dont we all
<howitzer`> so, how about that kubuntu support
<Mamarok> josh__: Balsaq ghostcube : got to #kubuntu-offtopic for discussions, only support here
<Balsaq> i am trying to figure what i get and what i lose with the big K
<ghostcube> Mamarok: :) will do doesnt want to start a os war :)
<Mamarok> Balsaq: which is not a support question, please take this to -offtopic
<josh__> actualy it wanst an os war
<Mamarok> stop that now, please
<josh__> we wer agreeing on them
<howitzer`> that kubuntu support is really great
<taker0109> yes it is
<ngirard> Hi all. Is it possible to get a fresher kde than 4.2 on Jaunty ?
<AngryKoala> unstable repository
<ngirard> Hi AngryKoala. Thanks for your feedback. While adding unstable to sources.list, should I put in on the top of the list ? Is there some kind of precedence among the repositories ?
<AngryKoala> naw
<ngirard> AngryKoala: awkay then ;-) thanks again !
<AngryKoala> np, have fun
<ngirard> AngryKoala, sorry but could you please elaborate ? Which unstable repository were you talking about ?
<AngryKoala> universe or multiverse
<Mamarok> AngryKoala: for KDE 4.3.2 you need to add a PPA, see the topic of the channel
<Mamarok> hm, I should udate that topic, it still talks about 4.3.1
<AngryKoala> my mistake, things are changing too fast for me =/
<Mamarok> AngryKoala: or add the jaunty-backports repository
<ngirard> Mamarok: I have
<ngirard> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ngirard> and yet I only have kde 4.2
<Mamarok> ngirard: yes, that's in the backports now, for KDE 4.3.2 you need this:
<ngirard> 4.2.4, precisely
<Mamarok> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<ngirard> Aha. Got it !
<Mamarok> and that is linked to in the topic :)
<Mamarok> just the wording that is wrong
<ngirard> Mamarok: you're right. Thanks for your feedback, and sorry for not having read the topic
<Mamarok> topic = Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, beta out kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3.1 backports http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, beta out kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 (KDE 4) CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, beta out kubuntu.org/news/9.10-beta | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Free 9.04 CDs https://shipit.kubuntu.org | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> is there any way to configure a logitech mx revolution mouse?
<noaXess> !info logitech-applet
<ubottu> logitech-applet (source: logitech-applet): Logitech mouse tweaking utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4~test1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<noaXess> !logitech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech
<Mamarok> noaXess: you can query the bot in pm, too
<noaXess> Mamarok: ok. :)
<Mamarok> noaXess: and if that mouse needs a special driver maybe check on the Logitech website
<noaXess> Mamarok: the mouse works, but i want to confgure it.. slowdown speed, configure buttons..
<Mamarok> noaXess: did you check the systemsettings?
<Tweek900> how do you download x-shockwave-flash in kubuntu
<noaXess> yes.. no mx mouse :(
<tsimpson> !flash | Tweek900
<ubottu> Tweek900: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<noaXess> Mamarok: do i need any additional driver/tool like lomoco or logitech applet?
<Tweek900> thanks tsimpson
<Tweek900> my wifi still doesn't work lol
<Mamarok> noaXess: no idea, I don't have that mous, did you google for it?
<Mamarok> mouse*
<noaXess> Mamarok: yes.. some old entries that say, configure it over xorg.conf.. but in jaunty, the mouse isn't in X11 configured..
<Mamarok> noaXess: try that query: logitech mx revolution ubuntu 9.04
<Tweek900> tsimpson: that link you sent me give me a protocol not supported apt error
<tsimpson> Tweek900: damn gnome guys, they give no thought to anyone else... just install the package "flashplugin-installer"
<Tweek900> alright thanks :)
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I'd like to change my window decorator on Kubuntu Jaunty, but I didn't find any other easy to use , the one I love , would be Emerald, but I can't using it without compiz I guess .., can I ? , there a nice alternative to emerald for kde, I mean , something really configurable and customaizable.....
<noaXess> Mamarok: anyway.. where are the mouse config's stored in jaunty?
<tsimpson> AlexZion: it's called DeKorator, install kwin-style-dekorator and you can download themes for it from: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/deKorator?content=87921
<AlexZion> I aleady try Dekorator, but there are some problem when any window is resizing ..., I try Aurorae as well, but it speed down all the compositing stuff ....
<Mamarok> noaXess: sorry, was afk, I guess somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config/
<noaXess> Mamarok: found it.. mouses will be configured over HAL.. /etc/hal/policy...
<noaXess> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Logitech_Marblemouse_USB
<Mamarok> nice :)
<noaXess> it's not for the MX mouse but.. a tip/hint
<RoozbehOnline> hi all
<RoozbehOnline> i have problem with equalizer in amarok 2.2 in kubuntu 9.10 ! how can i activate this feature ? i installed Phonon SVN version but it can't work :(
<AlexZion> tsimpson: how can I now wich version of DeKorator I have ?
<tsimpson> AlexZion: look at the version of kwin-style-dekorator in the package manager or "apt-cache policy kwin-style-dekorator" in an terminal
<AlexZion> tsimpson: sorry, I found it, isn't the last versione....,
<tsimpson> !info kwin-style-dekorator
<ubottu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): KDE 4 window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 85 kB, installed size 316 kB
<tsimpson> !info kwin-style-dekorator karmic
<AlexZion> tsimpson: so , how can I remove it abd install the newone ?
<ubottu> kwin-style-dekorator (source: kwin-style-dekorator): Windows decoration engine for KDE 4 using user-supplied PNG files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0.2-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 181 kB, installed size 448 kB
<AlexZion> tsimpson: if I don't mistake, it's just on the Karmic repos ?
<AlexZion> should I download it and compile ?
<tsimpson> AlexZion: 0.4.0.2 is the latest version
<AlexZion> I saw it , but should I remove the old version before ?
<tsimpson> 0.4.0.2-0ubuntu1 is in jaunty, and it's the latest
<AlexZion> tsimpson: ....but I have no idea where is the folder to uninstall it ...., I had compile it ..... :)
<tsimpson> it's probably somewhere in /usr/local
<tsimpson> if you still have the source you should use "sudo make uninstall" (may or may not work)
<AlexZion> I'll check it ...
<AlexZion> tsimpson: I don't have anymore...., any idea about where it could be !?! :)
<tsimpson> AlexZion: try in /usr/local/lib and /usr/local/share
<AlexZion> tsimpson: I checked it , nothing ...
<AlexZion> tsimpson: I'll try to install the newone in anycase ...., I'll see what's happen ... :), thanks for your support ...
<BugsBunnyBR> hello, someone here use eclipse IDE in KDE ?
<Mariandroid> hi
<th3_b0b> Hi! How can I change the font size of the text in Menus of gtk-application run in kde4 (Jaunty, so kde4.2 I think...) Since the upgrade from the Intrepid Ibex, all text in the Menus of firefox, inkscape etc. is at least 20% bigger than text in native kde apps...
<mpower_bmw> can i use unetbootin with kubuntu iso to install it to a partition ?
<th3_b0b> no ideas?
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: in the systemsettings -> Appearance
<mpower_bmw> can i use unetbootin with kubuntu iso to install it to a partition ?
<Mamarok> there is an option to use Qt-curve for the GTK+ applications
<Mamarok> mpower_bmw: do you already have a running Ubuntu?
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: So I thought... But until Intrepid, I had an Item "GTK Styles & Fonts" wher I think I could configure that stuff... But this is gone now...
<mpower_bmw> Mamarok : i have a  kubuntu wubi but im in windows xp atm
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: then you just don't have the package installed, just a moment
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: thx
<Mamarok> mpower_bmw: then you can just fire up a Kubuntu CD and install with a manual installation, so you can choose the partition where to install it
<Mamarok> I strongly suggest you use a separate partition for your /home, too
<mpower_bmw> i dont have a kubuntu cd neither a cd writer
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: install the package called qtcurve, it will install all things necessary
<mpower_bmw> i just have a iso
<Mamarok> mpower_bmw: can you boot your computer with an USB stick?
<mpower_bmw> no. i dont have one. but i read about unetbootin that it can let you install to partitions
<mpower_bmw> and format/resize
<mpower_bmw> when it boots the distro's installer
<Mamarok> mpower_bmw: sorry, I am not really good at that, never use Windows, never used Wubi so far
<mpower_bmw> ok well ill try
<Mamarok> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mpower_bmw> too bad its only from usb
<Mamarok> so you need an USB stick anyway apparently
<mpower_bmw> im doing a "frugal" install
<mpower_bmw> to hdd
<mpower_bmw> unetbootin supports ubuntu 9.10
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: Are you sure that package still exists in Jaunty? Apt says: Doen't have an installation candidate.
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: it should
<Mamarok> !qtcurve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtcurve
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: I have it here on Karmic, and I am pretty sure I already had it on Jaunty
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: try searching for it with aptitude search qtcurve
<Mamarok> maybe the name changed, but I doubt it
<Mamarok> mpower_bmw: for Ubuntu 9.10 you should ask in #ubuntu+1, then
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: strange... the package seems to be called gtk2-engines-qtcurve . I have it installed already, but there is no item to configure it in systemsettings...
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: what about kwin-style-qtcurve?
<th3_b0b> would I have to restart kdm/kwin after the installation? if not, it doesn't solve the problem...
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: Well brb, restarting X/kdm/kwin ;)
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: Well, restarting didn't do the trick either...
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: what packages with the name qtcurve in it do you have installed?
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: and, btw, which KDE version do you have?
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: "kde4-config --version" says: Qt: 4.5.0 | KDE: 4.2.2 (KDE 4.2.2) | kde4-config: 1.0
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: dpkg -l *qtcurve* : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/298149/
<th3_b0b> I tried installing the packages marked "un" or "pn", but they all don't have installation candidates...
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: hm, so this might be the problem, you should consider upgrading to KDE 4.3.2
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: I.e. upgrading to karmic?
<Mamarok> since KDE 4.2.2 is old and quite buggy
<Mamarok> no, just adding the PPA for KDE 4.3.2 to your sources list
<Mamarok> there's a link in the channel topic
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: Ok
<Mamarok> th3_b0b: what I didn't ask: you do have all repositories activated, do you? universe, multiverse?
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: Yep, I do
<Mamarok> ok, then upgrading to 4.3.2 is the best you can do IMHO
<th3_b0b> Well, so I think I'll give the PPAs a try ;)
<Mamarok> ok, lunchtime for me, bbl
<th3_b0b> bye
<oddyseus> hello all
<th3_b0b> Mamarok: U back from lunch? ;)
<th3_b0b> Is there a way to configure qtcurve in KDE4.3.2, if the config dialog in systemsettings doesn't show!?
<BluesKaj> hello folks
<factor_> Ola¡
<factor_> buenas
<BluesKaj> !es | factor_
<ubottu> factor_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MrLutius> can someone help me with amarok?
<MrLutius> I'm trying to find equilazer on v2 of amarok
<Abraham> moin
<overfiend> Does anyone have some time to help me out with a couple of small desktop niggles?
<jussi01> overfiend: best just to ask and see
<robin0800> Ive complained before that Konversations lack of blocking floodbot messages makes kubuntu  unusable  http://imagebin.ca/view/T06tMQ.html
<kaddi> use another irc-client?
<jussi01> robin0800: 1 sec
<overfiend> The system time is sometimes right and sometimes not. I googled, and used hwclock to set it to get the time from localhost. Although it looks like every time it is wrong, its just carried on from the last time the time was right (for example my clock now says 12:48, and I last shutdown the computer at 12:30)
<robin0800> overfiend: you need ntp time server running
<Neremor_> hello! I try to connect a kubuntu and a windows vista mashine via samba. I configured samba on the kubuntu pc and created a shared folder, but how do i need to configure windows to access the shared folder?
<overfiend> Cheers robin0800 :) Much appreciated
<Messi> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<nathan_> Is someone willing to help with a stupid KDE question?
<maco> i guarantee its not stupid
<nathan_> Thanks.
<nathan_> I ran some updates a couple of weeks ago on Hardy Heron.
<maco> ok... (i havent used that version, i switched to kubuntu with 9.04, but eh...maybe its the same)
<nathan_> Every since then my clock and virtual desktop icons are no longer on the right side of the screen.
<maco> where are they?
<maco> are they gone or moved?
<nathan_> When I conify an application it does not show up on the tray.
<maco> conify?
<nathan_> They have moved to the left side of the tray.
<nathan_> iconify.
<maco> ok you know the little orange swirl thing on the panel's end?
<nathan_> I do not see one.
<maco> if you click that, you should get a little + moving icon when you put the mouse over the clock...thatll let you drag it back over to the right
<maco> umm right click ->unlock widgets
<nathan_> When I right click there is no unlock widgets.
<nathan_> I do not believe this has anything to so with the swirly thing at the upper right corner of the screen (add widgets).
<nathan_> so = do
<maco> no not that one
<maco> theres a swirly on the panel if you right click the panel and unlock
<nathan_> It is like something scrunched up the tray at the bottom.  Everything that was on the right hand side is now on the left next to the KDE start icon.
<nathan_> If I right click on the panel I get a menu of "panel setting" and "add widget".
<maco> thats it?
<maco> hmm i dont know then. mustve changed before i stated using it
<nathan_> Yep.  My icon for plugged in devices is also over there along with my clipboard icon.
<nathan_> I couldn't find anything under system -> desktop either.
<nathan_> I looked for something in the .kde and .kde4 directories with no luck.
<klosede> I've a question, I'can't reach my openssh server from the network, but from the the machine with the server it's no problem to reach the other hosts in the network. sshd_config is exactly the same as the other hosts. Does anybody have an idear?
<Vroomfondle> klosede: is there a firewall in the way, blocking incoming connections on port 22?
<Vroomfondle> and are you certain that sshd is actually running?
<klosede> yes i could log in from my machine by ssh localhost without problems
<klosede> and theres no firewall in the way
<Vroomfondle> klosede: sshd might be listening on the local interface but not on the network interface, for some reason (just a thought). That's unlikely though if your sshd_config is the same.
<klosede> yes^^
<klosede> theres a connection timeout at the other machines when i try to reach mine
<klosede> by ssh
<snarkster> how do you add a subcontext menu to send something as a mail attachment?
<snarkster> right-click file send as mail attachment
<snarkster> so no advice for service menus
<jglass> you
<jglass> yo
<mbelkin> wusup
<ehomon> y
<jglass> woo irc
<jglass> omg ta intarwebs
<mbelkin> jeremy wants pie
<jglass> shhhh
<jglass> foo
<ehomon> PIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<mbelkin> scup?
<ehomon> 43iohaucxva u z
<ehomon> O HAI
<mbelkin> ehomon
<ehomon> wat?
<mbelkin> kthksby
<mbelkin> whaasasap
<mbelkin> ehomon
<ehomon> o hai
<angelo_> ciao
<logan> hei
<Guest91200> heey
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone familiar with twinkle?
<chi_> hi all, i am a littlebit confused. i got no sound under KDE4. i just upgraded 9.04 to 9.10.  my sound card is realized by the system an driver is loaded. under GNOME, however, sound can be played... now i am guessing, that there is a secret "mute" button in kde?? or something? please help
<linda> hello chi
<linda> have you tried following:
<chi_> hi linda
<linda> open KMix
<linda> under settings or options enable ALL the channels
<linda> because probably one of the hidden channels has volume=0
<linda> KMix | Settings | Configure Channels
<linda> and select them all
<linda> then you will see like 30 sliders in KMix
<linda> one of them will be set to 0 or has ute enabled
<linda> find which one it is, and then you can hide all the unused channels in settings again
<chi_> okay works, somekind of lin-in symbol is on this chanel
<linda> hope that helps
<linda> :)
<chi_> yeah thank you
<linda> I had this not too long ago getting sound from my Gamecube through TvTime
<linda> :P
<linda> glad it worked :)
<chi_> i guess several ppl will encounter this problem, since i got ICH9, which is relatively common
<chi_> mm
<linda> yeah it's just a little setting that gets messed up or so
<linda> no big problem when you know where to look for it
<linda> because I only had to set it once
<chi_> -.- yeah, but if i would not have had gnome to SEE that sound was "muted", i would have thought something is wrong, because k-mix did not show any muted channel
<chi_> but for now, kde4.3 seems to be much better than i guessed :) maybe i will leave kde 3.5 now :D
<linda> :)
<linda> I had kde 3.5 and 4.1 next to each other last year (installed 2 kubuntu releases)
<linda> but I liked 4.1 right away
<linda> it looks nice :) and 4.3 is even better :)
<linda> I will be back later, have to go make dinner
<linda> cya :)
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone know how i can search for a program that adept says its installed?  i cant find it anywhere
<steveire> Hi.
<steveire> How do I enable ctrl_alt backspace to restart X?
<chanson> Zuz: what happens when you type sudo apt-cache search <programname> don't type the brackets
<chanson> Zuz: You can also do a which <programname> to let you know where the executable hangs out
<oddyseus> hi all
<kaddi> hi :)
<bolshevikgypsy> hey guys
<bolshevikgypsy> need some advice
<bolshevikgypsy> if i leave my mozilla sitting idle for a while on my system
<bolshevikgypsy> after a while
<bolshevikgypsy> it stops playign any sounds
<bolshevikgypsy> especially on youtube
<bolshevikgypsy> i have to reboot my  system
<bolshevikgypsy> at times once or twice
<FloodBotK2> bolshevikgypsy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bolshevikgypsy> for it to get back adn working again. the amarok player works fine throughout
<bolshevikgypsy> any pointers?
<EqualizeR> probably its the flash plugin
<bolshevikgypsy> ahan? how do i fix it?
<EqualizeR> you can try to reinstall it
<EqualizeR> but i am not sure if that will fix it
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> how to make a cdma fix phone zte wp 836 to connect
<Theresia> hey guys... i've got a problem with the kubuntu 9.10 beta
<Theresia> i installed the os successfully on my hd. but the operating system isn'
<Theresia> t booting after a reboot.
<Theresia> the boot-configuration in the bios is alright. i don't know what i shall do :/
<kaddi> Theresia: maybe try #ubuntu+1 for karmic support :)
<Theresia> thank you.
<olie> hey guys, im having problems getting my resoultion to display properly through my dvi cable
<lovre> hi all
<Jen> Hello, please can you help me if possible. I'm attempting to 'gpg --clearsign .ssh/id_rsa.pub' but receiving 'You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for...', I didn't set a password so I'm pressing [ENTER], and then receiving 'gpg: Invalid passphrase; please try again ...'
<Jen> What is the solution?
<olie> ive just installed the nvidia driver but still no luck :(
<zoki> test
<zoki> Wander what I am doing....
<zoki> is this some kind of forum
<foxy_mefisto> zoki: it's the kubuntu help channel
<zoki> oooops
<olie> does karmic display properly through dvi
<chanson> olie: I have no issues with karmic and div
<chanson> erm dvi
<skiwithpete> hi
<olie> did u have issues with jaunty and dvi
<foxy_mefisto> olie: maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<olie> thnx foxy but im on jaunty not karmic
<foxy_mefisto> olie: but you're asking about karmic
<skiwithpete> just installed karmic Oct20 nightly
<skiwithpete> when wll the repositories come online?
<olie> ohh so i was sorry foxy
<skiwithpete> i want to install FF3.5 and I can't
<foxy_mefisto> olie: np, just thought you might get more answers there about it
<skiwithpete> this is the second room I've asked this in, and people keep ignoring me
<skiwithpete> I've googled it and I still can't find the answer
<skiwithpete> when are the repositories coming online for Karmic?
<olie> ur not the only one pete
<jamesjedimaster> karmic and its repositories will be online on oct 29th
<dolemite_> Is stellarium available?
<skiwithpete> really?  There's no testing until release date?
<skiwithpete> so I can't use the repositories until the official release?
<skiwithpete> that's mental.
<skiwithpete> slightly
<Vroomfondle> erm, the repos are already there
<Vroomfondle> and have been for months
<Vroomfondle> I've been using karmic for six weeks
<Vroomfondle> what's the problem, exactly? Are you unable to connect to them?
<skiwithpete> Vroomfondle, ok, then I'm having a problem with yesterday's nightly build, cheers
<olie> anyone got display problems
<skiwithpete> updates also don't work
<dolemite_> At start up it has a message but adjusts quickly something of display mode
<Vroomfondle> skiwithpete: Hmm. how so? Are you seeing an error message?
<skiwithpete> when I go through the KDE start menu (sorry) and press FireFox, it says already installed.
<skiwithpete> but its not
<skiwithpete> when I go into terminal and type 'sudo apt-get update' it freezes at 0%
<Vroomfondle> how odd. Maybe there's something up with your apt database. What happens if you enter a terminal and type "sudo aptitude install firefox"?
<Vroomfondle> oh. Hrm.
<skiwithpete> Package firefox is not available
<Vroomfondle> sounds serious. Does it say what repo URL it is trying to access?
<skiwithpete> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<skiwithpete> sudo apt-get update returns w: Some index files failed to download
<skiwithpete> suggestions?
<olie> hey guys, im having problems getting my resoultion to display properly through my dvi cable
<Vroomfondle> are you IRCing from the same box as we speak?
<skiwithpete> no
<BluesKaj> check your sources.list make sure something wasn't changed
<Vroomfondle> do other network functions work?
<skiwithpete> am on Kuki Linux on my Asus
<Vroomfondle> i.e. can you ssh out, or use email, or whatever?
<skiwithpete> yeah, like I can browse
<skiwithpete> ssh? dunno
<chanson> skiwithpete: can you get to external network resources? so you can get to google etc?
<skiwithpete> yeah, google comes up and everything
<chanson> try sudo apt-get autoclean; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get autoremove
<Carbamide> dolemite_: I got the same message I think this morning... it flashed to quickly to note and X started up correctly anyway, so I didn't really worry about it.
<chanson> then try sudo apt-get update
<dolemite_> Alright, everything works good beyond that, still getting a grasp on the language
<skiwithpete> autoremove 0 removed, upgraded etc
<skiwithpete> sudo apt-get update yielded the same results as before
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: are your sources ok?
<skiwithpete> well, I say that.  Its just kinda stuck at 0% form gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<skiwithpete> hey foxy_mefisto how do I know if my sources are ok?
<chanson> skiwithpete: can you ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<skiwithpete> ping results only show one line
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: kdesudo software-properties-kde    and then maybe try changing the "download from" to something else
<skiwithpete> PING gb.archive.ubuntu.com (42.1.4.80) 56(84) bytes of data
<skiwithpete> that is all
<chanson> it should keep pinging and return information like: 64 bytes from ubuntu.datahop.net (194.169.254.10): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=118 ms
<chanson> so you aren't able to reach gb.archive.ubuntu.com which would be why you can't update your cache
<chanson> are you in the UK?
<Vroomfondle> skiwithpete: try putting gb.archive.ubuntu.com into your browser
<skiwithpete> yeah I;m in the UK
<Vroomfondle> do you see a directory listing?
<chanson> good call vroom
<chanson> could something be blockign icmp?
<Vroomfondle> well, that's possible. If it doesn't show up in the browser then it's also possible that it's actually a routing issue.
<chanson> yeah
<chanson> I don't know what all apt-get does to communicate with the repository
<skiwithpete> gb.archive.... refused to allow this computer to make a connection
<Vroomfondle> ah
<chanson> yeah thats why your update isn't working
<chanson> hmm this is for jaunty right?
<skiwithpete> karmic
<skiwithpete> so, what have I done wrong?
<Vroomfondle> two possibilities: your ISP is experiencing routing problems, or else perhaps you've wound up on a list of bad IPs that ubuntu are blocking (note: I've no idea if they block anything or not)
<skiwithpete> how do I fix it?
<chanson> try going to us.archive.ubuntu.com in your browser
<Vroomfondle> skiwithpete: is the machine you're IRCing from on the same internet connection?
<chanson> if that works you could possibly modify your /etc/apt/sources.list entries to point to the us server
<skiwithpete> yeah us. works
<chanson> not the ideal solution but a solution nonetheless
<ZuzOnline> anyone here has x-lite?  as soon as i open, my whole system just freezes and i cant do anything unless i power off pressing the on/off button
<skiwithpete> alright, will try that, have just switched from gnome so only know gedit, what is it in KDE?
<ZuzOnline> as soon as i open x-lite*
<Vroomfondle> if your current machine is on the same connection, it's worth trying to connect to gb via a browser on that machine. If it fails, you can rule out any problems with your Karmic box.
<Vroomfondle> it's not unknown for ISPs to just lose sight of bits of the internet. Happens quite often to my ISP.
<skiwithpete> Vroomfondle, but this has been happening since I installed it yesterday
<Vroomfondle> it could be coincidence. I think it's worth trying, because otherwise you might spend ages trying to fix a non-existent problem on your karmic box.
<Vroomfondle> and it only takes a moment
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: kate is the KDE text editor, or there's nano if you want to do it in terminal
<Vroomfondle> or you can just open Adept and edit the sources in that
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: kdesudo software-properties-kde    will probably be quicker
<r-sune> I recently installed wine + spotify on my kubuntu-laptop. Afterwards it feels like an eternity when jumping from one webpage to an other. Anyone who can help me?
<Vroomfondle> r-sune: if you close spotify (properly - so it isn't hiding in your system tray), does the problem go away?
<Vroomfondle> spotify uses your internet connection all the time when it is open, not just hwen you are listening to songs
<chanson> or you can use vi and type esc then :s/gb.archive.ubuntu.com/us.archive.ubuntu.com/g
<skiwithpete> btw gb.archive.ubuntu.com works from this machine no problems
<chanson> now thats interesting
<r-sune> Spotify is properly closed, but still I'm stuck with terrible response-times...
<Vroomfondle> skiwithpete: Hmm, okay. Then it is definitely a (really odd) problem with your Karmic box I guess.
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: wired connections on both?
<skiwithpete> no, wireless on both
<skiwithpete> but like I say, multiple reboots, am confident its something else
<skiwithpete> us repository not ideal, but its not a big deal is it?
<skiwithpete> firefox installed successfully
<Vroomfondle> yeah, it won't make much difference
<chanson> I am not sure if gb.archive.ubuntu.com mirrors and resolves differently from various sources, but it might be interesting to performa nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com on both boxes, the ip you got for gb.archive.ubuntu.com from the other box is different from what I get
<Vroomfondle> Ah, good call.
<skiwithpete> ok, what should I do?
<chanson> type nslookup gb.archive.ubuntu.com on both boxes
<chanson> from terminal
<chanson> compare the results
<r-sune> Can Spotify be running although it doesn't show in the system tray?
<chanson> I get 194.169.254.10, earlier in your ping request you got 42.1.4.80 which seems odd
<Vroomfondle> r-sune: it shouldn't be
<Vroomfondle> but you can check by running "ps -ef" in a terminal and seeing if any wine processes are still open
<skiwithpete> and weirdly I'm now having problems installing extensions on firefox (they are taking ages)
<foxy_mefisto> r-sune: ctrl-esc and search for it to see if it's still running
<chanson> extensions should be from the extension repository, not ubuntu
<skiwithpete> chanson, I get 194.169.254.10 from both boxes
<chanson> weird
<skiwithpete> indeed
<chanson> can you ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com on the karmic box again?
<skiwithpete> and now it works
<chanson> kubuntu gnomes, thats the only thing I can think of
<skiwithpete> getting pings in the 43ms range
<chanson> you might want to swap your sources list back out
<skiwithpete> how do I stop the ping
<chanson> thats gotta be better than going through the us
<chanson> ctrl + c
<Vroomfondle> skiwithpete: what IP's it pinging?
<Vroomfondle> just out of interest
<r-sune> Pressed Ctrl + Esc and looked for anything containing Spotify or Wine, but nothing. What can be the cause for my bad response-time problems then?
<skiwithpete> 194.169.254.10
<Vroomfondle> well done, skiwithpete. You win the award for today's weirdest problem.
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: when you changed to US source, did you do it in gui, or text editor?
<skiwithpete> too right, and not I've gone back in with KATE and changed them all back to gb and it works
<chanson> your install is posessed, I say holy water and chicken sacrifice is in order
<Carbamide> Hey guys; what is the weather plasmoid in 9.10 expecting? I tried putting in my city and state and also my zip code, but it just sits there, seemingly doing nothing. Am I doing something wrong or is it just nor working yet in 9.10? (I'm running the latest packages, well, from last night anyway)
<Vroomfondle> r-sune: try installing something like bwm (bandwidth monitor) to see if something seems to be eating your bandwidth. Otherwise, I'm afraid I don't know.
<skiwithpete> but now, my add-ons won't install in Firefox
<skiwithpete> they keep timing out
<roKB> i love the air theme
<chanson> are you sure you are connected to the same wireless network from both machines?
<skiwithpete> yeah
<foxy_mefisto> skiwithpete: addons from ubuntu repos?
<chanson> can you install add-ons on the non karmic box?
<r-sune> OK... Will try bwm then. Thanks...
<roKB> how can i share wireless internet connection on LAN ??
<skiwithpete> yeah, just installed one in a blink, no problems
<Neremor> hello! I could need some help setting up samba to share files between two kubuntu 9.10 mashines connected via dls-modem...
<Neremor> we both have installed samba, but we cannot connect to the other ones pc.
<chanson> so you have two machines trying to connect using samba over the internet?
<orient2000> Hi! Something is working on my HD all the time like in windows. I can not find what it is. It never stops.
<Carbamide> Hey guys; what is the weather plasmoid in 9.10 expecting? I tried putting in my city and state and also my zip code, but it just sits there, seemingly doing nothing. Am I doing something wrong or is it just nor working yet in 9.10? (I'm running the latest packages, well, from last night anyway)
<BluesKaj> orient2000, look in the widgets for system monitor
<orient2000> ok
<skiwithpete> hey guys, thanks again for your help
<skiwithpete> you are the people who make my Ubuntu (Kubuntu) rock
<skiwithpete> cheers
<totree> hi
<BluesKaj> Carbamide, di you choose the NOAA weather service ?
<Carbamide> BluesKaj: Yeah
<Carbamide> BluesKaj: It just sits there.
<BluesKaj> run search
<Carbamide> Yeah, I clicked the search button.
<Carbamide> but it just sits there, doesn't even act like it's doing anything.
<Carbamide> I've let it sit for quite some time thinking it was just taking a while.
<orient2000> there is no system-monitor in widgets but I installed gnome-system-monitor by synaptic and then uninstalled but no change.
<BluesKaj> I'm in Canada and envorinment canada works fine here
<Carbamide> For the Canada option, you just input a city?
<Carbamide> (I'll try that to see if it's working at all)
<BluesKaj> orient2000, why did you uninstall it ...use it for monitoring your pc apps and hardware usage
<BluesKaj> yes Carbamide  , in your case ,city , state and zip code
<orient2000> ok i will install it and take a look again thanks
<BluesKaj> Carbamide, in my case city and province did the trick , no postal code required
<BluesKaj> brb... speaking of postal , gonna chek the mail
<roKB> how to bridge wireless network on LAN in kubuntu ?
<dolemite_> Mm, I ran across that prob once
<dolemite_> you need a wrapper of some sort
<skiwithpete> Vroomfondle, chanson is there a way to clear all of my ip addresses or something, certain pages just won't load, but load fine on second comp
<dolemite_> I had an old router though
<Vroomfondle> skiwithpete: sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<Vroomfondle> that'll flush your DNS cache
<dolemite_> I'll read the help section b4 answering in the time ahead
<skiwithpete> Vroomfondle, command not found
<Vroomfondle> oh. Hrm. Maybe that command doesn't work on 'buntu these days
<Vroomfondle> sorry, I'm not sure what to do then
<arcanjo> hi,friends
<arcanjo> who are you?
<arcanjo> topic?questions?anybody?
<roKB> what kind of wrapper ?
<roKB> @dolemite_ :  what kind of wrapper ?
<skiwithpete> Vroomfondle, when I ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com its now switched to a new IP
<skiwithpete> its now 42.1.4.80
<roKB> how to bridge wireless network on LAN in kubuntu ?
<skiwithpete> and now us.archive.ubuntu.com is also 42.1.4.80
<skiwithpete> what in the hell is going on here?
<roKB> sorry, if i m interuppting anything ......
<arcanjo> Interesting ports on ubuntu.datahop.net (194.169.254.10):
<arcanjo> Not shown: 991 closed ports
<arcanjo> PORT      STATE    SERVICE
<arcanjo> 21/tcp    open     ftp
<arcanjo> 22/tcp    open     ssh
<FloodBotK2> arcanjo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arcanjo> wireless kubuntu -modules our ndiswrapper
<arcanjo> for bridge with virtualization?
<arcanjo> create ip virtual
<roKB> my wifi card is working correctly
<arcanjo> our vi /etc/networking e mknod for create dev
<arcanjo> much  possibilits
<arcanjo> networkmanage-adhoc and configure with ip virtual
<roKB> i just want to share internet which is availabe on wifi-network to ethernet-LAN users
<roKB> how ?
<roKB> can u provide a link on internet for refernece, plz ....
<roKB> wifi access point is Infrastructure not adhoc
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<ign0ramus> does anyone recall how to change the default directory when opening a bash shell?
<ign0ramus> in my case, i'd like the working directory to be ~/Desktop when i open a terminal
<skiwithpete> if you had the choice, would you install from the Beta, get the latest nightly, or wait until the morning for the RC?
<ign0ramus> skiwithpete: wait for the RC, although the Beta isn't bad
<skiwithpete> cheers
<ign0ramus> skiwithpete: to you as well.
<roKB> i think most of us r using Beta comfortably ....
<arcanjo> adhoc for bridge with ip virtual
<arcanjo> for acess bridge of the wifi acess?our one internament
<foxy_mefisto> ign0ramus: you could maybe edit ~/,bashrc and add a line at the end: cd Desktop
<jbermudez> I am new to programming, and to ubuntu (and linux) in general. I have python idle, and the python runtime enviroment installed. Is that all I need to begin learning to program in python?
<duryodhan> hi .. I have been searching on the web but can't seem to figure out how to install Google Gadgets as a KDE4 plasmoid .. anyone have any ideas ? I basically want my google calendar to pop up telling me when I have the next meeting (and also add appointments quickly)
<duryodhan> http://code.google.com/p/google-gadgets-for-linux/wiki/GglWithKDE4Plasma says that with KDE4.2 it should work directly, but I can't seem to figure out how
<slow-motion> hi
<duryodhan> I am on KDE4.3.2
<duryodhan> hmm seems like Kubuntu disabled it and I have to recompile KDEbase .. this is so dumb ...
<ralph> hellow.. all. One question, When I install the rc 9.10, will it be automatic gets the updates of the final version or must I manual Upgrade after one week?
<tred> can someone point me to a webpage on setting jaunty up headless?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<elvirolo> anyone using karmic?
<kaddi> yes
<kaddi> elvirolo you will find more people using karmic in #ubuntu+1 which is the official support and discussion channel for karmic
<elvirolo> kaddi: yes i know but there aren't many people using kubuntu
<elvirolo> it's just that i can't connect to any protected wifi networks
<elvirolo> although works with nm applet
<kaddi> elvirolo: I've never had any luck wit knetworkmanager and I've been using it since dapper. Switched to wicd on intrepid and have had no problem since then.
<elvirolo> ok thank you
<kaddi> elvirolo: but I know that some people do get knetworkmanager to work or the new nm-widget which should replace knetworkmanager in karmic IIRC, so you might wanna wait for someone else or ask in the other channel agina
<elvirolo> kaddi: seems the new widget doesn't work anyway - but thanks :)
<abbas> لاتبلتاب
<Guest77943> Does anyone talk here?
<kaddi> sometimes yes
<Guest77943> so what's the point of this room?
<foxy_mefisto> kubuntu support
<kaddi> I think he left :p
<Guest77943> i'm back :)
<kaddi> oh and came back, lol
<kaddi> hehe
<Guest77943> so do you guys use kubuntu as your primary OS?
<kaddi> I do, yes
<omniuni> yes, same here
<kaddi> have been for years :D
<jhutchins_lt> Anybody know of a guide for making a genric linux bootable CD into a bootable USB?
<omniuni> install usb-creator
<omniuni> as far as I know, usb-creator should do the trick
<omniuni> anyone here trying to use Karmic yet? I'm having tremendous wireless issues
<kaddi> omniuni: I haven't had any issues, but I'm using wicd and not nm
<tred> anyone know how to set up kubuntu for headless?
<omniuni> kaddi: do you think that nm may be the problem if I can see all networks, but only successfully connect to unencrypted ones?
<kaddi> omniuni: I think it might actually only be the kde-frontend. I recall that there were big problems with wpa-encrypted networks in jaunty as well for knetworkmanager.
<kaddi> have you tried using the nm-applet?
<omniuni> kaddi: trying it now....
<kaddi> omniuni: if nm-applet isn't working either I would ask in #ubuntu+1 because then it isn't a kde specific problem and they might know something about it as well. :)
<omniuni> kaddi: I hope that turns out to be the problem. it connected to my wpa network last night and stayed on until this morning.... thought it was fixed....
<kaddi> I wish you luck :D
<omniuni> kaddi: thanks, but nm-applet is just sitting there whirling away.... it seems it is not a problem with the applet
<omniuni> wait... nevermind
<omniuni> wow
<tred> when i try to run jaunty headless, everything seems to work ok except plasma wont start, all my apps still open up onscreen. any ideas?
<roKB> i think there is a memory likage in kde desktop for K3B termination
<roKB> although i closed K3B, but lower panel still shows it's location.
<slow-motion> n8
<DummyXL> >One (two now)  question, When I install the rc 9.10, will it be automatic gets the updates of the final version or must I manual Upgrade and add new servers after one week?
<kaddi> DummyXL: such questions are best asked in #ubuntu+1 :)
<nightwlkr> hellow
<DummyXL> ok... (what is the different between this chanel and ubuntu+1 )
<nightwlkr> does any1 know of a good graphical html editor for kubuntu?
<kaddi> DummyXL: this channel is for support for released versions of kubuntu, while #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of the next release.
<DummyXL> Ok thanks... I did get my answer on the other channel so thanks all
<foxy_mefisto> nightwlkr: try quanta
<nightwlkr> thnx foxy_mefisto am already downloading that..though didn't know if it was graphical or not
 * roKB listening "Aye ho meri zindagi mein tum bahar banke ... "
<foxy_mefisto> nightwlkr: there's also kompozer (aka, nvu)
<nightwlkr> thnx will try them both
<foxy_mefisto> nightwlkr: there's also a metapackage called kdewebdev that installs quanta and a few other apps
<foxy_mefisto> nightwlkr: kdewebdev-kde4
<nightwlkr> :) first time i get this much support here... i appreciate it foxy_mefisto
<nightwlkr> it's ok about finding the packages i got used to it on apt-get :)
<foxy_mefisto> nightwlkr: I tried them all about a year ago, ended up deciding quanta was by far the best. but kompozer is nice if you're used to dreamweaver and just want to do something quick and basic
<nightwlkr> ya same here..i just want a small photo page.. a few thumbnails some basic text and links to the jpg images
<foxy_mefisto> nightwlkr: you might want to try kallery (It makes image galleries) I've never used it, but it is one of the kdewebdev programs
<nightwlkr> thnx
<nightwlkr> installing quanta..connection terrible so still waiting :P
<roKB> i read on /. that from july 2010, 1mbps net connection is gonna be the human-right for every citizen in finland            :)
<foxy_mefisto> just 1 ?
<jamesjedimaster> no, 10mbps
<jamesjedimaster> or it was 100?
<foxy_mefisto> probably 100
<danilo_> ho guys
<danilo_> i have a question...
<kaddi> hi :)
<kaddi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danilo_> ok excuse me. I've installed kubuntu (my first linux experience from windows) on a netbook acer aspire one (1024x600 res). how can i do to made icons and text size smaller than default?
<kaddi> danilo_: go to kmenu and select systemsettings, select appearances and you will have a point called "fonts", you can select font and fontsize for all menu-bars and entries there
<kaddi> which icons are you talking about? Icons in panels will automatically be resized to the size of the panel
<Lord_Drachenblut> danilo_: : open up system settings, choose appearence, icons and advanced
<Lord_Drachenblut> danilo_: that should get you there
<danilo_> thx kaddi, i've resized the font size and now I have all in the same screen... thank you!
<danilo_> sorry my english :)
<kaddi> your english is great :)
<danilo_> :S
<roKB> @jamesjadimaster 100mbps from 2015
<digmore> join #ubuntu+1
#kubuntu 2009-10-22
<tred> when i try to run jaunty headless, everything seems to work ok except plasma wont start, all my apps still open up onscreen. any ideashow to get plasma to start headless?
<roKB> sorry but what is 'headless' ?
<Lord_Drachenblut> tred: with out a monitor?
<tred> yes
<OsKa> where would i find kubuntu cd art?
<Lord_Drachenblut> tred: i'm guessing your running it in a virtualmachine and x-forwarding?
<roKB> how u know that 'everything open up onscreen except plasma' without monitor ?
<tred> i use vnc to log in from my xp machine
<roKB> cool
<tred> its a normal kubuntu install with x11vnc autostarting
<roKB> tred: r u using x-forwarding ?
<tred> not that i know of
<tred> whatever apps i had running when i shut down restart fine and i can use them and console, but the desktop itself wont start
<roKB> tred: where r u running kbuntu, virtualmachine ?
<tred> no virtual machine
<OsKa> i know with kubuntu one can create customized menus.  does the menu allow you to leave it on the menu, but simply hide an icon per user
<tred> its a a separate pc
<roKB> tred: i have a old PC whose 2 pins of monitor-cabinet socket are broken
<roKB> tred: so it don't show good graphics, all seems too dark
<tred> ive seen where i might can make a dumnmy vga plug, but im hoping i can get it done in the software
<roKB> tred: i think now i can access that pc from my iMac if u will elaborate little more what should i do?
<jhutchins_lt> Um, no, that's going to be a hardware fix.
<tred> roKB, do what i did, install x11vnx, and use tightvnc viewer on ur good pc
<roKB> tred: no, i don't want to go near that pc except booting
<roKB> tred: i will put my servers on that pc :)
<roKB> tred: will it show real time desktop graphics ?
<tred> yes
<nightwlkr> specially on a 100mbps network :P
 * roKB thanks tred for his help
<tred> wait a sec and and i will give u the command string i use
<roKB> nightwlkr: ofcourse i have my systems on lan not on modems :)
<tred> x11vnc -rfbauth /home/tred/.vnc/passwd -forever -tightfilexfer
<tred> u have to set up own passwd first
<nightwlkr> roKB: then it will b in real time possibly with minor flickering
<roKB> tred: its for starting vnc on kubuntu, right ?
<tred> right
<tred> after u install the x11vnc package
<roKB> tred: i hope it usage will be in man pages ?
<tred> if i remember right i had to change the permissions on my home/.vnc folder before it would let me set a password
<tred> the x11vnc homepage is good too
<nightwlkr> night all and good luck roKB
<roKB> tred: thanks a lot
<roKB> nightwlkr: thank u too :)
<tred> the -forever part is needed to keep it from shutting down when first vnc wiewer leaves
<tred> and the -tightfilexfer lets u send files from ur good pc to the x11vnc machine
<tred> so far only thing stopping me from being headless is plasma wont start
<roKB> tread: did kbuntu jaunty worked well ?
<OsKa> release canidate comes out tomorrow?
<tred> i like it mostly, not too sure yet if i like the plasma desktop
<roKB> i m using beta release with daily update
<tred> i may install intrepid on anoth hdd i have laying around and see which one i like better
<roKB> and starts to like plasma
<roKB> do u any site like futuredesktop.org which guides step-by-step to configure kubuntu to a usable state ?
<roKB> futuredesktop is for ubuntu
<tred> i had trouble at first with resolution changes on reboot, but thats cuz im using a KVM switch, i edited xorg.conf and fixed that problem
<tred> nope, im just scratching my ass and digging around on the net, hehe
<roKB> will vnc allow me to run it full screen on my iMac ?
<tred> it will very close to full screen
<tred> it depends on how u have ur viewer set up
<roKB> can i watch movies remotely too, so i don't have to create samba share
<tred> i dont know if the speed is good enough for that
<tred> i think i watched a youtube vid in browser other day ok, but thats not a regular movie
<roKB> 700MB movie RIP have bitrate of 1200kbps roughly, it should run fine on 100mbps LAN infrastructre
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone know what would be similar to the "run" function in Windows in kubuntu
<Zuz|Kubuntu> and where to find the wine directory in kubuntu
<OsKa> Zuz|Kubuntu: ?
<OsKa> wine is found in ~/home/user/.wine
<OsKa> installed a windows game and want to play it?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> nope
<Zuz|Kubuntu> im trying to run x-lite 3 for windows on kubuntu
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i cant seem to get any soft phone to work with broadvoice on kubuntu
<Zuz|Kubuntu> but i can with windows
<Zuz|Kubuntu> i installed Keiga with adept, it says its installed, but i cant find it anywhere on this laptop
<tred> its prob in /usr/bin
<Zuz|Kubuntu> not keiga, i meant Ekiga
<roKB> Zuz|Kubuntu: press Alt + F2
<roKB> open konsole and type: $ which Ekiga
<roKB> it will tell u the location of Ekiga
<Zuz|Kubuntu> tells me to run this # regsvr32 .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Common\ Files/Intel/ataplugin/ATAPlugIn.ax
<Zuz|Kubuntu> now should i include the #?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> rokB: ok its working
<roKB> Zuz|Kubuntu: Ekiga working now ?
<rmrfslash> Anyone know how to get extended desktop working on kubuntu
<rmrfslash> all it sees is my external display in System Settings > Display
<rmrfslash> though the display is mirrored
<roKB> what u see in "multiple monitors" under Display ?
<klockworks> hey how are u suppose to use this os
<klockworks> first time ive ever used this
<klockworks> can anybody please tell me
<Dragnslcr> You might want to ask something a bit more specific
<roKB> ?
<klockworks> like the the tool bar
<klockworks> i cant find the programs i minamized
<klockworks> o wait never mind i fixed it
<klockworks> kubuntu is pretty cool
<klockworks> compared to vista it seems like the same
<klockworks> i got a question what does Ktorrent do?
<Dragnslcr> klockworks- it's a BitTorrent client
<klockworks> what does bittorrent do
<DerHorst_> Its a a tool to share files
<Dragnslcr> It's used to download files from other users that also have the file, instead of downloading over a connection to a single server
<DerHorst_> <klockworks> compared to vista it seems like the same <--- and its not fine to say that :P
<klockworks> uh y
<klockworks> ok i got a quetsion how do u send private messages?
<Dragnslcr> !pm | klockworks
<ubottu> klockworks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<klockworks> pm Dragnslcr like this
<klockworks> pm/ Drangsclr erm
<klockworks> pm I Drangsclr ..
<klockworks> !pm Dragnsclr ...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<klockworks> ??
<klockworks> pm | Dragmsclr like this
<KlockWorks> do i have to get a antivirus for kubuntu?
<marty> hello
<KlockWorks> for a room witho  so many people its so quite
<OsKa> hi.  schedule shows RC available?
<Zuz|Kubuntu> anyone know a software i could use to test my mic?
<kaddi> skype?
<kaddi> :p
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<lucas_> hello!!
<lucas_> ive a question... every time i run flash videos or... play some games like chess games, my intel core 2 duo runs like hell, not even in other computers running cd4 the processor works so hard, why is that?
<lucas_> is it something about the kernel?
<lucas_> should i use 64 bits? what should i do?
<tred> im no expert but are ur video drivers up to snuff?
<nn123> well...
<nn123> im with kernel 2.6.31
<nn123> and i guess i mean im running kubuntu 9.10
<nn123> but it used to do like that on other versions also
<nn123> so, i dont really know why is it
<tred> there may be some graphics specific drivers u need to dl
<tred> what card do u have?
<nn123> intel x3100
<nn123> i guess i have lastest intel video card drivers with this version of kubuntu
<tred> intel has some linux drivers for that card
<nn123> dont u know if kubuntu or ubuntu are supposed to give us those video drivers?
<tred> i think all u get from ubuntu/kubuntu are generic drivers
<nn123> then ill check them out
<nn123> thanks
<tred> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/documentation.html
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
 * bolshevikgypsy trying to get the hang of kubuntu
<tred> it might take a bit
<orient2000> x
<tred> anyone know how to start plasma decently in a headless jaunty? i can leave a bash window open and start it from there after i log in on vnc, but it doesnt start quite normally
<jussi01> tred: alt+f2?
<Windcape> hi, Kubuntu 9.04 isn't able to find one of my SATA drive in the installer, any workarounds for this? Both BIOS and Windows can recognize it, and the installer can find my other drives (which I now temporary unplugged)
<tred> does gparted see that drive?
<Windcape> no idea, is gparted available from the live cd ?
<tred> jussi01: no, i just leave a console window open when i shut down or reboot, and it opens fine headless and i vnc in and restart plasma from the console window
<tred> windy, u have to use the package mgr to install gparted
<tred> can u see thAR DRIVE IN DOLPHIN?
<tred> damn caps key, i need to remap this kbd i think
<Windcape> not in /mnt/
<tred> it should show in /home/media/ actually
<Windcape> nope, nothing
<Windcape> and it'd be really hard to use a packet manager to install something on a CD ;)
<bill__> hello
<tred> no, the package manager would download it from the net and temp install in ur ramdisk
<tred> ur ramdisk is ur memory
<Windcape> good I got a lot of memory then :p
<tred> i have to install partimage on my livecd every time i want to do a image of this drive
<tred> from my livecd
<Windcape> "No devices detected"
<tred> is that what gpaterted says?
<tred> gparted
<Windcape> yep
<tred> ouch, gonna need someone better than me, im not all that good anyways, hehe
<tred> let me think a bit meanwhile
<tred> do u have any other live cd u can use to see if they see it?
<tred> also did u check the livecd u have for errors?
<Windcape> got some different installers, but I checked with Windows, and the disks there and in good state. I checked with the kubuntu CD both before and after adding a MBR to the disk.
<Windcape> I think it's clean, it's only 2 hours old :p
<Windcape> the question is more if the installer requires the SATA mode to be AHCI or something
<tred> im not sure, ive seen ppl talk about issues with AHCI but i didnt follow the outcome of the problem
<tred> it cant hurt to change the mode just to see
<tred> i had a prob sorta similar with a xp install once, it wouldnt do crap till i changed the APIC setting in the bios
<tred> ask the ppl in ubuntu channel, plenty of experts there usually
<Windcape> xp was almost a decade ago though, not many people left with pure IDE drives in modern computers.
<tred> lol im an antique
<tred> im just now starting to get sata drives
<Windcape> no luck with ACHI, *turns off again*
<tred> ask in ubuntu channel, plenty of activity there right now
<jussi01> tred: Im here also ;()
<tred> ok good
<tred> help windscape with his sata prob. i got all night, lol
<Windcape> found a ubuntu cd , think it's also 9.04, lets see if it got same issues
<Windcape> else I have to go hunting for my win7 cd... it's meant to be somewhere in the room
<Windcape> bah, it's broken.
<tred> is there a firmware update for that drive?
<tred> or a bios update for the mobo?
<Windcape> can't see why either should be needed. Checked with my Win7 install disk, it can see the drives
<Windcape> guess I'll file a bug report later.
<tred> jussi01: any ideas on my plasma problem?
<ibou> hi
<ibou> how to read dvds ?
<ibou> i use kmplayer
<foxy_mefisto_> vlc is good
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> anybody knows how to get kdepim3-dev installed in 9.04 ?
<antlarr> or the real question, how to get taskjuggler with ical support in 9.04 ?
<ibou> how comes that i can't read dvds with kmplayer although i Read them with dragon player ?
<tred> u prob need some more codecs
<ibou> tred:  i have ldvdcss2, libdvdread4 libdvdnav4 and w32codecs...
<tred> roKB did u try vnc yet?
<ggrego> kkk
<roKB> no
<roKB> i m currently in college
<roKB> i will try, when i will go home for winter vacations
<tred> i sorta got headless working, i can unplug my monitor and vnc in, and start plasma after i get in, but its not starting quite right
<tred> im prob gonna have to use a dummy vga plug
<roKB> means kubuntu senses whether or not a monitor is attached
<tred> earlier versions u could run headless, but plasma is too new, i saw where next version or version after that is supposed to run headless easy
<tred> there is prob a config file i can edit to hardwire the correct settings but i dont know where it is yet
<roKB> i am new to kubuntu, so i don't know either
<tred> its pretty useable the way i got it now, just a minor annoyance really that the tray isnt working and windows open at goofy sizes, but actually its mostly working
<tred> im actually on my xp computer right now using vnc to chat thru my kubuntu box
<roKB> u said last night that u have managed to change the resolution in some configuration file
<tred> yes, i was having some probs with the resolution changing when i rebooted thru vnc, so i edited in the settings i wanted in xorg.conf file
<tred> my kubuntu wasnt picking up my monitor cuz im hooked up with a KVM switch right now, so i just gave it some hard settings to use instead of autodetection
<tred> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file i edited
<tred> in older kubuntu all ur possible resolutions showed up there, not sure about now, but mine was bare default stuff, so i added in what i wanted and i havent had a prob since
<miilky> mihi
<afeijo> split ?
<ghostcube> nah
<afeijo> yah
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<mckay> Bonjour à tous
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<apparle> how to access the parallel port from wine programs
<afeijo> damn, my home machine runs faster with winxp, and slower with kubuntu 9 :(
<francesco_> Hello
<ionut_> hi.doen anyone knows an application to "record the monitor "
<ionut_> what i see on my desktop
<ionut_> like camstasia on windows
<ionut_> but for ubuntu
<rmrfslash> Let me just fire off this question. When I am hope I have a second display, but when I am on the train (on my way to work) I have only my laptop display. I would love to be able to run a command to switch between xorg.conf configs without having a second X session open (i.e. fast user switch) rather, I would like to get on the train, open my laptop and switch to single-head mode. Get to work or home, plug in my external display, run a
<rmrfslash>  command to get into dual-head mode. POssible?
<ahmad> hi
<rmrfslash> I know that amdcccle can trigger such a switch, with limited success. That is, the displays are not properly configured (they only become mirrored even though I select Big Desktop mode) unless I reboot the machine. Logging out/back in does not work.
<jussi01> rmrfslash: 1 word. xrandr
<carpii> rmrfslash, its just a case of swapping your xorg.confs as you say
<carpii> then restart x
<Mr-S^b32> yep its called xrender
<jussi01> carpii: not even
<Mr-S^b32> no need to restart x all works from teh cli
<carpii> oki
<rmrfslash> restarting X is an archaic way to do this
<apparle> How to make the parallel port accessible in programs running under wine
<rmrfslash> windows/os x have had this capability for the last decade
<carpii> yeah i agree, but you just asked for some sort of solution
<rmrfslash> linux you need to do everything short of rebooting the machine to accomplish this
<rmrfslash> well....... I suppose yes.
<rmrfslash> :)
<administrator__> freenode.ned
<rmrfslash> There are so many things wrong w/ this situation I don't even know where to begin. First, why are there two applications for configuring a display?
<rmrfslash> xrandr, there's some System Settings > Display thing, and amdcccle
<rmrfslash> then for audio there's phonon, xine, alsa, etc
<Mr-S^b32> google on xrendr to fuind out how esay it is to use. and why there are multiple possibilities ? because its linux :)
<rmrfslash> for networking theres wicd, knetworkmanager, network management applet,
<Mr-S^b32> you have the same amount iof wifi managers for windows ...
<rmrfslash> yeah, it's linux, but it seems like there's a lot of redundancy in the development
<rmrfslash> and as a result there's the feeling of perpetual beta-ness
<Mr-S^b32> not really, its about tast en options you need/want to use.
<rmrfslash> wdym not really. no noob will even think about using kubuntu because they will attach a second display, go into System Settings > Display and see that no econd display is even detected. They're not going to know to fire up konsole and run amdcccle, or start editing xorg.conf by hand and learning randr options
<rmrfslash> they're just going to be like "oh well" and install windows and maybe run kubuntu in a vm
<apparle> rmrfslash: You can't get everything you want and that also for free
<trijntje> Hi all. I set "Restor manually saved session" in Kubuntu, but I get no option to "Save session" in my Kickoff menu. Is this a known problem?
<Mr-S^b32> and xrendr can be scripted for easy use. takes about 5 min to do so
<rmrfslash> apparle: that's pretty much what I say to people when they ask me "how's linux"
<rmrfslash> apparle: I never tell them these stories... I just kind of say "eh, for the desktop it's not quite there yet" or "you get what you pay for. though it is great on a headless server"
<Mr-S^b32> trijntje: hit the leave button in kickoff menu, there is will be
<apparle> But if you're able to tweak a little and get what want for free than what's the point in paying :D
<rmrfslash> apparle: yes, that's true
<trijntje> Mr-S^b32, thanks a lot!
<Mr-S^b32> no problem
<apparle> rmrfslash: What matters is whether you have the time, patience and brains to do the tweaking :D
<Mr-S^b32> even windows takes quite some time and applications to tweak. for me no time difference.
<rmrfslash> If "have the brains" means "has the time to google for a few hours" then yeah
<apparle> rmrfslash: Actually google doesn't yeild everything.............
<apparle> rmrfslash: For eg: I found nothing regarding my MoBo on any damn sites........... just people asking for solution........ so I found out mine...........(although they were simple)
<rmrfslash> I will admit, from the desktop perspective i.e. not plugging in monitors and unplugging them, limited need for sleep/hibernation -- yeah I have no complaints w/ ubuntu
<rmrfslash> my desktop at work gives me no probs cuz I just leave it on. uptime of like 4000000 days
<apparle> rmrfslash: I haven't tried those things ........... but for me both sound and display were giving a lot of problem
<rmrfslash> my laptop really elucidates the issues. though I have to say, it does take windows like 9 years to come back from sleep
<rmrfslash> apparle: I guarantee that somewhere out there (maybe somewhere in the deep web), the answer to your question is there
<Mr-S^b32> i never saw the point of hibernation nor sleep for machines.
<rmrfslash> for a laptop, it's obvious
<apparle> rmrfslash: Come on............. there can be times when the problem you face is new
<rmrfslash> true
<Mr-S^b32> not to me. either i run it or but it down
<apparle> Hibernation is hopeless............. Sleep is required sometimes
<rmrfslash> hibernation for me is only usefull when sleep doesn't work
<rmrfslash> :P
<Mr-S^b32> interesting ... sleep is requierd for what purpose ?
<rmrfslash> shutting the laptop lid
<apparle> :D
<rmrfslash> and not having to wait for the hdd to write everything to disk
<Mr-S^b32> i just put it in lock mode and min cpu power when closing the lid
<rmrfslash> before you toss it into a bag
<rmrfslash> still, sleep consumes less power
<Mr-S^b32> i dont like that. still comsumes power, work files and stuff have been written down on the hard drive. saving session and restarting does the same for me
<rmrfslash> hibernation writes to disk
<rmrfslash> sleep just keeps memory alive and writes everything to meory
<rmrfslash> just open the lid and resume
<apparle> shutting down is best
<Mr-S^b32> i agree and the safest way for you files. had nightmerris with resume ...
<rmrfslash> ok... I'm not going to get into why shutting down is not possible. trust me, it's annoying to shut down and boot up all the time
<rmrfslash> not possible as in, it's "possible" but not practical
<Mr-S^b32> i can imagine ..
<Mr-S^b32> and i like the boot code display :)
<rmrfslash> anyways.
<apparle> I don't take risks will suspend............ when only 15-20 seconds to boot
<rmrfslash> I need to read up on xrandr
<Mr-S^b32> you will like it, works faster than ccmld and any windows app i know of
<rmrfslash> apparle: it's just annoying to make sure you save everything, shut the machine down, then get to work or somewhere else and boot back up
<rmrfslash> i mean it's a laptop afterall
<rmrfslash> I use a laptop for what a laptop was meant for... not just for going from my bed to my couch
<rmrfslash> :D
<apparle> But making sure you save everything ensure no risk and also what all work you have done
<rmrfslash> I write my code, shut the lid, get to work, open it, write more code, shut the lid, go home, open the lid and resume being as pathetic as possible
<apparle> Ahhhhh I am Desktop loving guy
<apparle> :D
<rmrfslash> i don't even know why they make me come in
<rmrfslash> the commute is nothing more than an inconvenience. though for them, they want to see warm bodies.
<rmrfslash> that's neither here nor there though
<apparle> :D
<rmrfslash> gotta jet
<felipe__> j
<Sahkolihaa> I guess installing KDE 4.3.2 isn't a good idea on Jaunty.
<Sahkolihaa> Completely broke my desktop some how. Oh well, might aswell grab the 32-bit beta of 9.10 and play around with it.
<Vroomfondle> Why? Works for me.
<Sahkolihaa> Can't right click the desktop, task tray doesn't seem to work, task bar doesn't work. :(
<Sahkolihaa> kwin it's self doesn't work - had to start up Compiz.
<xnockout> need help.. im newbie.. i have problem to setting my ethernet.. any1 help??
<Bou> Sahkolihaa: KDE 4.3.2 working perfectly here with jaunty, and working fine for most people afaik
<Sahkolihaa> I guess I'm one of the unlucky few then. :P
<Bou> yep :(
<Sahkolihaa> I'm downloading the 32-bit beta of 9.10 to toy around with anyway.
<Bou> you're sure the upgrade finished correctly?
<Sahkolihaa> As far as I'm aware, yeah.
<Sahkolihaa> No errors.
<till__> Всем привет
<Sahkolihaa> Although it did seem pretty quick at updating...
<Sahkolihaa> I think it updated 40 packets.
<Sahkolihaa> packages, rather.
<till__> есть русские?
<asraniel> okular keeps crashing since today. there where some poppler updates, could this be the problem?
<asraniel> i see in this a crash hidden plot to make me install karmic... i'm so tempted..
<komuta> hi
<iderik> hello, i've tried to find a kubuntu download for multicore processor, but all i find is some forum threads about it..
<iderik> could someone please help me find it? :)
<Vroomfondle> erm
<Vroomfondle> all kubuntu releases work on multicore processors
<iderik> oh ok! :D
<Vroomfondle> :)
<iderik> thanks!
<iderik> but..
<iderik> is it a generic kernel? when i try to download it says i368
<iderik> "the key for SMP support is to use a generic kernel, and not an i386 kernel."
<Vroomfondle> that sounds like out-of-date information
<iderik> 2007
<iderik> thanks again :)
<iderik> so it doesnt matter at all? just choose the right archi: intel or amd?
<iderik> one more question :D do kubuntu support 6GB ram memory?
<Vroomfondle> iderik: i386 version supports up to (about) 3GB RAM, 64-bit edition supports more
<Vroomfondle> if you have 6GB, get the 64-bit edition
<Vroomfondle> (click "64bit AMD and Intel computers" on the download page)
<Vroomfondle> however, you may wish to wait until the new version of Kubuntu is released in 7 days...
<iderik> yeah! i saw that
<Vroomfondle> the new version has a more mature desktop environment, with far fewer bugs
<iderik> isnt it easy to just update it?
<Vroomfondle> yes, it is easy to upgrade
<iderik> more mature desktop environment? isnt it the same KDE4? or whats new?
<Vroomfondle> it is KDE 4.3.2 instead of KDE4.1
<Vroomfondle> same sort of thing, but with fewer bugs
<Vroomfondle> KDE4.1 was quite nice but a bit unreliable
<Vroomfondle> KDE4.3 is much more stable
<Half-Left> JontheEchidna: Policykit works now properly
<JontheEchidna> Half-Left: cool :)
<iderik> Vroomfondle, thanks for all the help! :)
<Vroomfondle> no problem :)
<Half-Left> JontheEchidna: But I'n scared, I've just seen Inkscape 0.47 pre
<Half-Left> m
<Half-Left> JontheEchidna: I hope your build doesn't trigger the qsvg rendering bug :p
<iderik> one more, hehe. i want to be sure i get this right. The radio button says "64bit AMD and Intel computers", but when it starts to download it says "Computer Platform: amd64". im pretty sure im using an intel and not an amd. is this still the right file for me?
<Vroomfondle> it's still fine
<Vroomfondle> "amd64" will work fine on an Intel processor too
<iderik> :-]
<iderik> oh! i bought three 2GB memories, and it said "recommend for i7 core processors". do i damaging the memories by not using a i7 socket?
<Vroomfondle> iderik: it's just that AMD released their 64-bit consumer processors first so "amd64" became the common name for them
<Vroomfondle> iderik: no, you won't damage anything
<Vroomfondle> just as long as your motherboard supports the kind of memory you bought
<iderik> wie! :D
<komuta> hi, I have a question about kde notifications
<komuta> I'm on karmic, and there seems to be a regression in the notification during file transfer
<komuta> we used to get information about transfer speed, but not anymore
<genii> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic is BETA and MAY break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<komuta> I can't find a bug report anywhere, but when it comes to kde4 notification applet, I don't really know how to identify it as a software
<genii> komuta: Please visit the #ubuntu+1 channel, as indicated by the channel bot, to discuss 9.10/Karmic issues. this channel is for release versions and not beta
<komuta> ok, thanks
<Windowsuckscock> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<maco> Windowsuckscock: please use a more family-friendly nick
<jussi01> Windowsuckscock: what can we do for you?
<robin0800> jussi01: yesterday why did I have to wait 1 second?
<jussi01> robin0800: sorry, I got distracted. I run the floodbots, but I had a look at konversation and couldnt find what I was after, so couldnt help
<robin0800> jussi01: thats alright I don't think Konversation can block them I've tried everthing
<jussi01> robin0800: they are channel modes, so Im pretty sure they can be turned off - I know quassel can do it
<robin0800> jussi01: if that's true why can't Konversation
<the_madman> robin0800: It can, at least, the one I'm using - right-click a name, modes menu.
<robin0800> the_madman: you have to be ops to use most of those
<the_madman> robin0800: My bad.
<LjL> jussi01, it would really help if the kubuntu floodbots had their own set of channels. that'd reduce the modespam from +e to almost  zero
<Mamarok> jussi01: watch out, he changed name, and I am not in irssi right now
<sobczyk> when the rc .iso will be available?
<Riddell> sobczyk: later today
<sobczyk> I always wondered why is it so hard to navigate to a page with unstable installation .iso's on (k)ubuntu website even the wiki on KK does not have the links
<nightwlkr> hellow all
<nightwlkr> can any1 help me with configuring a network between 2 kubuntu computers?
<nightwlkr> i have 2 kubuntu platforms both connected to the same network, with internal ip's set up and installed samba..but they can't find each other in network
<Mamarok> nightwlkr: if those are linux machines you don't need samba
<Mamarok> samba is for connections with windows shares
<nightwlkr> so what do i use instead?
<Mamarok>  /cs access #kubuntu list
<Mamarok>  /msg Chanserv access #kubuntu list
<Mamarok> what is wrong with quassel?
<Mamarok> nightwlkr: sorry, I am not a networking person
<nightwlkr> ok thnx Mamarok
<llutz> nightwlkr: what do you want, share files? use sftp or nfs
<CupofDice> hey guys, I am switching back to kubuntu 9.04 after 2 years of using windows. I've been out of the loop, so I have a few questions. 1. I have 3 gig of ram, what should my swap be? 2. What should my root be (I have 400gb HD)? 3. Ext3 or ext4?
<jamesjedimaster> your swap can be up to 1GB, and use ext3
<ijT> hi
<kewix> hello everybody
<CupofDice> okay, thanks James. About my root? what is a good size?
<llutz> CupofDice: if you want to use hibernation (suspend to disk), swap needs to be equal or bigger as RAM
<CupofDice> ah, okay llutz, really needed to know that! Thanks
<jamesjedimaster> the / can be from 20 or 30GB
<the_madman> CupofDice: Mostly depends on what you do, really.
<CupofDice> Ah, I do install a lot of apps. I managed well with 10gb or so in the past
<kewix> i'm trying to install kubuntu but i have a white screen in ubiquity... and do not know what to do... i change my graphics card is a nvidia 8400. Any suggestions ?
<llutz> CupofDice: mine is /dev/sda2              19G  4,6G   14G  25% /                but i have 700GB data-partition. all depends on your usage (i still prefer ext3)
<ijT> what is the mex value in a shell var?
<CupofDice> didn't understand that llutz. lol. so 20gb root, 3gb swap, and rest for /home should not be a problem? Okay, thanks. Sorry of annoying! been ages since I used linux
<ijT> what is the max value in a shell var?
<reagleBRKLN> are there any RC images available?
<the_madman> reagleBRKLN:
<the_madman> reagleBRKLN: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Beta/Kubuntu
<robin0800> reagleBRKLN: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.10/
<the_madman> reagleBRKLN: Sorry about that first one... miss-struck the key >.<'
<reagleBRKLN> thanks
<reagleBRKLN> robin0800: i looked there before lunch, but see it just went up!
<apparle> I want to access parport0 without sudo what to do
<lucypher> Hi anyone that can help me recover my personal GPG key?
<lucypher> I've moved my home directory and I don't know how to recover it.
<BluesKaj> lucypher, open dolphin/places/root .. home should be listed
<moj0rising> Hi. Can anyone tell me why Kmail might strip out all spaces in an HTML e-mail?
<moj0rising> Example of what I mean at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8142748#post8142748
<moj0rising> I've checked on the web and the forums but can't seem to find anything on this issue.
<moj0rising> The problem doesn't occur when composing mail in plain text.
<thishere> hey anyone from Frankfurt Germany?
<BluesKaj> !de | thishere
<ubottu> thishere: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Tscheesy_> hm someone should teach the bot #ubuntu-ch
<LjL> Tscheesy_: does -ch provide support? i thouht not. last time i checked, its topic explicitly said explicitly support was to be found in other places
<Tscheesy_> yes - it does support  - but sorry - it's in English
<Tscheesy_> cause we have 4 languages here
<LjL> and anyway the bot has a !ch factoid in the first place, though  don't quite understand why it's in german
<trijntje> does qtparted still exists in the repo's under that name?
<thishere> i am not used to IRC anymore I just wanted to get into a rom where people from Germany are so Ican find a sysadmin for a clinet in GErnay
<Riddell> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<apparle> How to see the size of gfx memory
<KlockWorks> hello
<thishere>  /join #ubuntu-de
<ragnarokk> hello are you here ?
<Tecumseh> yes I am here
<DiceyX> Hey guys. Installing Kubuntu 9.04, wiping out windows for good. Should my root, swap, and home all be primary? I don't expect to create more partitions.
<apparle> Everything can be on single partition except for swap why to create multiple paritions
<sobczyk> DiceyX: doesn't matter
<DiceyX> okay, thanks sobczyk. I want three separate partitions for for my /home so I can always switch to another linux os
<DiceyX> that's the way it works right?
<sobczyk> you can have one /home so when you switch the distributions you'll have the setings
<DiceyX> Also, what about beginning? I should choose beginning on all right? Not end?
<DiceyX> Beginning for 'location for the partition' I mean.
<sobczyk> it all depends how you want the partitions to be cofigured, it won't influence how the system works
<DiceyX> okay, thanks sobczyk
<apparle> Hello guys
<apparle> anyone expert with windows here
<sobczyk> for a begginder I'd choose "/" to be primary and the rest (/home swap) on a logical
<DiceyX> I used linux years ago. Do you mean if I want to reinstall windows, I should choose logical for the two?
<sobczyk> you want dual boot?
<DiceyX> no
<DiceyX> Getting rid of windows
<Tecumseh> really sure about it?
<DiceyX> Yes
<apparle> Plz help.........anyone expert in windows............ coz linux users are better with windows than original windows users.......that's why asking here
<Tecumseh> then go with 1 primary for / and 2 logical for swap and home, or use 3 primary's
<sobczyk> DiceyX: if you'll have only 4 paritions then they can be all primary
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<DiceyX> okay, thanks Tec
<genii> apparle: Ask in ##windows
<Ev0luti0n_> anybody having problems running gisomount? or gmountiso?
<DiceyX> thanks sob, will only use 3 partions, all of them can be primary
<roKB> apparle: yo, redmond expert here            :)
<sobczyk> format c: helps alot ;)
<apparle> roKB: what is yo and redmond
<ward__> Hello I wonered if here are PHP developers ? And what IDE that they are using ?
<DiceyX> Weird. It won't let me choose 15000mb for the partition size
<roKB> apparle: redmond is the place where Microsoft have headquarter
<DiceyX> ah, was my fault
<genii> apparle and roKB - Please remember this is not a Windows support channel, ##windows is
<roKB> genii: sorry
<apparle> genii: Don't worry I am not exactly trying to get support for windows............I was just wondering is there any config file like xorg.conf to configure the display drivers in windows :)
<roKB> apparle: u have to tweak with registry
<apparle> just for timepass ..... since there is not much activity going on
<KlockWorks> how do u put a icon on the desktop?
<KlockWorks> does anybody know?
<roKB> means ?
<KlockWorks> how do u puta icon on the desktop?
<sobczyk> use folderview
<KlockWorks> eh folderview?
<apparle> KlockWorks: you want a shortcut to application?
<KlockWorks> yea
<KlockWorks> like a trash
<sobczyk> folder view is a plasmoid that can display files in a directory and shortcuts to applications
<DiceyX> thanks for the help guys. Kubuntu is now installed. fast.
<apparle> I want a tool which alert me of new mail in my Gmail account................our college has a very restrictive firewall ...so something which will go through it
<apparle> and I don't want o use a mail client just mail alerts
<jhutchins>  Results 1 - 10 of about 21,800,000 for GMAIL ALERT LINUX. (0.22 seconds)
<apparle> what
<apparle> jhutchins: didn't get.................I am looking for a simple KDE solution
<s0101> #dd-wrt
<apol> hi, there's a kubuntu user that just sent me an email asking for how to do some things with kubuntu
<maco> s0101: missed your /join?
<apol> where should I point him to?
<maco> apol: here?
<maco> apol: wiki.kubuntu.org?
<maco> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<maco> boo!
<apol> maco: i guess he will prefer e-mail, since he used email to contact me
<maco> there's a kubuntu forums somewhere too
<maco> apol: oh. then in that case...
 * maco finds link
<jhutchins_lt> apparle: Add kde to the search string.  I mean, twenty eight million hits.  You're bound to find something useful.
<apol> :)
<maco> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-users
<maco> apol: ^
<apparle> jhutchins_lt: but if someone can tell me exactly what I want by typing just 1 line then why google and find what is relevent
<jhutchins_lt> apparle: Nobody knows what's right for you.
<apparle> anyways I found what's right for me in our repos
<jhutchins_lt> apparle: You need to decide for yourself.  With that many hits, there's more than one answer out there.  If there were only one I'd be the first to tell you - if I knew.
<jhutchins_lt> apparle: Which is it, and why do you like it?
<apparle> kgmailnotifier.......... its the first one which worked
<apol> thanks maco, I sent it
<apparle> but found a problem in it again.......... it asks my password every 60sec...... even when I have asked it to store password
<apparle> :)
<DoubleD84> So i just replaced my motherboard and now kubuntu is locking up intermittantly. I'm going to assume it's the board swap since win7 would only show me a blue screen. I'm wondering whats the best approach to get some stability?
<apparle> new mobo
<apparle> :D
<DoubleD84> apparle: it is new
<apparle> I mean swap
<jhutchins_lt> DoubleD84: I would definitely check all the connectors, power, RAM, cards, etc.  Then you might want to install/re-install the kernel.
<jhutchins_lt> Remind me what ubuntu's equivalent of kudzu is for hardware detection?
<DoubleD84> jhutchins: everything is connected well I've already gone over it to make sure nothing was loose
<DoubleD84> I attempted to reinstall the kernel but it's locking up before i can get anywhere
<DoubleD84> I want to lose windows all together but there are apps which i use on a regular basis that don't have an equivalent in linux. Is there a better way to run virtulization so there isn't such a performance cut?
<Guest74391> sal
<apparle> DoubleD84: try them in wine
<s0101> how can i add a personal message for blocked websites that comes up instead of acces prohibithed in dd-wrt?
<DoubleD84> ya that's worth a shot.. i played around with apps in the past and didn't have much luck.. that was a few years ago though
<apparle> DoubleD84: then try again coz wine as well as linux are growing fast
<DoubleD84> it's certainly come a long way since i first attempted to use it
<lucasicf> does someone know how to change my eth0 IP graphically?
<apparle> lucasicf: did you try System settings
<s0101> how can i add a personal message that comes up instead of acces prohibithed in dd-wrt?
<lucasicf> apparle: yes.. i didn't found any configuration for network devices (eth0)
<lucasicf> just for network connections
<apparle> lucasicf: did you see network management
<genii> s0101: Ask in the #dd-wrt channel
<apparle> the last on on left side
<lucasicf> apparle: yes i did.. nothing.. :(
<apparle> lucasicf: try with wicd then
<apparle> !info wicd > lucasicf
<apparle> !info wicd >> lucasicf
<apparle> !info wicd : lucasicf
<ubottu> ':' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<apparle> !info wicd | lucasicf
<ubottu> lucasicf: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<lucasicf> i did it with ifconfig, but i was searching a graphic solution
<genii> s0101: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/ Their forum seems probably the best place then to ask if the #dd-wrt channel here is quiet
<apparle> lucasicf: wicd is a diffrent network manager .......... maybe it will do your job.....
<apparle> bye guys see you later
<howitzer`> Is Kubuntu Karmic Koala _the_ KDE release? (it should be)
<ward__> Hello I'm trying to create a qtscript plasmoid now when I try to run it I get: cannot create javascript scriptEngine
<ward__> anybody any idea? Missing dependecies?
<CupofDice> Does anyone here use Akregator and Google Reader together? Is the feature not yet working?
<Tscheesy_> howitzer`: http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Karmic-Koala-Ubuntu-Gets-The-K (from the Planet)
<agustin_> no me va la wifi
<agustin_> no me va wifi atheros ar5600eg en kubuntu 9.04
<Tscheesy_> !es | agustin_
<ubottu> agustin_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Lymphocyte> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<maco> Lymphocyte: what?
<Lymphocyte> do !ops
<maco> Lymphocyte: what do you want?
<Lymphocyte> maco do !ops
<maco> Lymphocyte: i am an op. what do you want?
<Lymphocyte> i am a lymphocyte and can adapt
<Lymphocyte> so ban me
<Lymphocyte> i will turn into a cytotoxic t cell
<howitzer`> Tscheesy_: Is that not untrue?
<maco> oh god, youre a bad biology joke?
<Tscheesy_> howitzer`: ;)
<Lymphocyte> oh i am sorry
<niko> please can you stay in topic :)
<Lymphocyte> im bored
<maco> niko: this person's been trolling all day
<maco> nalioth: i thouht someone suggested not banning the people who ask to be banned?
<niko> maco: use !ops so
<maco> niko: i am an op
<genii> It's the same guy who was trolling another day as macrophage or so
<maco> but i thought....
<maco> <jussi01> dont ban him or remove him any more - he seems to be on a crusade to get banned. unless of course he continues in the channel <---!!!!
<maco> genii, nalioth see?
<phoenixz> I just received a Huawei 3G USB modem for my laptop (Dell D620). I connected it, network manager seems to recognize it and all, I add a new entry, and it shows in the knetworkmanager list.. Then I want to select it from that list but I can't, its as if the entry has been disabled.. How can I get this to work?
<morecrow> yeap
<xanela8> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<morecrow> howdy
<MERY_20> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<morecrow> made the switch to 4.3 last week after four years of gnome, little things here and there are still blowing my mind, you guys have really come a long way since 4.0, its just about perfect
<morecrow> just realized this was #kubuntu, not #kde, but still, kudos to all
<Tscheesy_> phoenixz: on Jaunty ? i had to use a Karmic-Kernel for my Stick
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: Karmic, Im cheating with 9.10 :)
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: but, the thing is that knetworkmanager won't let me select it.. do I actually need a phone number, name, etc?  because first off, I don't have those. I filled in some values as a test (phone number *99#, for example) but knetworkmanager still wont let me select the @#$(* modem from the connection list
<phoenixz> So how did you get yours to work?
<phoenixz> Im on carrier "Telcel" in Mexico.
<Tscheesy_> *99# or *99## and an Accesspoint from your Provider and the PIN
<Tscheesy_> APN here for example is <mobileoffice3g> - google shuld know yours
<ward2> Anybody here that can help me with plasmoid/Qtscript bugs in kununtu?
<Tscheesy_> phoenixz: (without the Brackets ;) )
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: I figured :) Im looking now for that data, but its not easy to find for telcel...
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: problem remains though, I see the "telcel" connection in the knetworkmanager list, but I can not select it.. I click on it, nothing happens
<e66> hello, I use #kubuntu. Now I want to install a minimal #ubuntu. what package(s) should I install?
<phoenixz> e66: difference betwween ubuntu and kubuntu is only the display manager, really..
<Tscheesy_> e66: ubuntu-desktop - and if you like to switch the login-Manager its another Meta
<e66> yeah I know.
<phoenixz> but since many graphical programs on top of that use specific display managers, yeah, you see different programs.. Any and all shell programs, services, etc etc, are equal
<phoenixz> e66 use apt-cache search, I think its called ubuntu-destkop or somethign.. but dunno what "minimal" means for you
<e66> But installing a ubuntu-desktop will install lots of applications that I really dont need
<phoenixz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tscheesy_> e66: it's like kubuntu-desktop - it installs a standard-environment based on a Toolset
<phoenixz> e66: you could remove those later if you wish.. Not sure what to do for minimal
<e66> phoenixz: It will install mono, brasero, evolution, evince and lot more stuff. I really dont need them
<Tscheesy_> e66: try to use the --no-recomends Option
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: any reason why I should not be able to select the 3G modem connection from the knetworkmanager list?
<kristina_> hi, I have two computers on my network, which I can see under network, but when I click on the computername[...].workstation file I get that the file or folder not found... any ideas?
<zorael> How can I get ksnapshot to run when I hit printscreen?
<Tscheesy_> phoenixz: what's in dmesg and lsusb ?
<e66> Tscheesy_:  that works. downlaod size reduced. :D
<Tscheesy_> phoenixz: ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ) ;)
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: one sec, gathering info
<Tscheesy_> phoenixz: dmesg |grep hs
<phoenixz> http://pastebin.com/f3ab5915b for dmesg
<phoenixz> http://pastebin.com/f4d93a5ca for lsusb
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: dmesg | grep hs didnt return anything
<Tscheesy_> k.. - lsusb is listing it.. reading dmesg..
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: its all at the end of dmesg AFAIK
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: I also tried wvdial, but that one keeps saying "No carrier"
<tred> first question, i dont know what key combo i hit but pc speaker is now beeping every letter i type, how do i undo that?
<tred> besides reboot
<phoenixz> tred: oh but that must be fun! :)
<phoenixz> sorry
<tred> its funner than shit, lol
<sobczyk> tred:  rmmod pcspkr
<Tscheesy_> phoenixz: it's attachached to ttyUSB0 or ttyUSB1 as it seems
<tred> ok, what damn combo dit i hit to start it?
<sobczyk> that command removes the pc speaker driver :)
<phoenixz> Tscheesy_: wohoo! I gottit to work with wvdial, its not great, but it works for the moment.. still want it with knetworkmanager though..
<tred> i dont want to remove the driver, i want to remove what i did to activate it on keypress
<phoenixz> tred: though it may not be a perfect solution, at least it will remove the anoying beeeeeeeep for the moment..
<tred> so will rebooting
<phoenixz> tred: it should leave your normal music audio intact
<phoenixz> tred: true, true.. but I dunno what could cause this one.. had it myself once, reboot didit..
<phoenixz> BRB
<tred> i want as much to remove the cause as i do the effect
<tred> guess im gonna do the reboot bit, this is annoying at best
<tred> back with real question shortly
<sobczyk> the cause will be removed with using a reboot but if youre lazy you can remove the effect
<sobczyk> and continue working
<tred> mo betta
<sven_oostenbrink> Tscheesy_: it looks like its working with wvdial... since I disconnected my UTP network cable, and Im using the E160 :)  knetworkmanager won't take it though :(
<tred> no more ditty-bop
<tred> my real question is about plasma, imtrying to set up a headless jaunty, and most of it works, but when i x11vnc into the headless pc plasma has not started, no biggie, i can still open a konsole and start sudo start plasma, which gets most things working, except now everything on desktop is in root user, and i cant figure out how to switch to normal user, or how to start plasma as root FOR normal user
<Tscheesy_> sven_oostenbrink:  yes - no mixed connections here too - under different Operating Sytems.. what tells you : lshal|grep hso and usbtty0/1 instead of hso
<sven_oostenbrink>  lshal|grep hso shows nothing
<Tscheesy_> sven_oostenbrink: sry - ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1
<tred> i alway get a get a kick out of linux acronyms, like foo etc, im still waiting to see fukt, lol
<sven_oostenbrink> lshal | grep tty | pastebinit, see http://pastebin.com/f4ee3b928
<sven_oostenbrink> tred: you mean foo | bar? :)
<tred> that 2 lol
<Tscheesy_> sven_oostenbrink: thts to big for now - i need to sleep .. do ttyUSB
<Tscheesy_> ah no - mom
<sven_oostenbrink> only returned 1- entries or so
<sven_oostenbrink> 10
<Tscheesy_> k - they are there - ttyUSB 0 and 1 - one of them could be a little ROM form the supplier and the other the modem
<tred> are there other options to apt beside apt-get?
<tred> apt-trash maybe, as an uninstall
<Tscheesy_> sven_oostenbrink:  actually here it's bound to hso0 - http://pastebin.com/m3c5f8a0d
<Tscheesy_> sven_oostenbrink: is it a new Device ? perhaps too new for the Kernel ?
<talvik> bug 1#: when installing i've set the user to auto login, restarted, then i got a xmessage "defaut "X... --session" not found, changing do default", when I dismissed the message, kde loaded
<lun4tic> talvik: beta?
<lun4tic> if yes: did you get the latest updates?
<talvik> RC
<talvik> just installed
<lun4tic> hm..
<talvik> couldn't wait another weak
<lun4tic> i had something like this a week ago with the beta
<lun4tic> did you update your RC? :D
<genii> talvik: This usually happens when for instance you used to have Gnome desktop environment installed, then installed another one (like KDE) then de-installed the Gnome one without changing the default selection of the Gnome desktop in the window manager (gdm or kdm, etc)
<talvik> not yet
<talvik> its not config
<talvik> really CLEAN install
<lun4tic> what hapens if you don't use autologon?
<talvik> haven't tried
<talvik> but probably will work fine
<talvik> I think it tried to auto login
<talvik> without having a default DE set
<talvik> and is the default font size supposed to be 9!
<lun4tic> so did you try to logon normally setting DE to KDE and THEN set to autologon and relog? :F
<lun4tic> :
<lun4tic> :D
<talvik> i'll try
<talvik> brb
<tred> as far as login goes, how can i start a sudo app as a diff user when im root?
<lun4tic> there was that one command...
<lun4tic> wait a sec
<talvik> my user's default DE is 'gnome'
<lun4tic> xhost +
<lun4tic> @tred
<tred> im trying to do a headless jaubty, but i cant get plasma to be have, i can start it as sudo when i get in, but then everything is root and i cant change it to normal user
<lun4tic> but with that command even "nobody" could connect to the xserver
<genii> gnome-session is usually the DE name
<lun4tic> so it's not very secure
<tred> im using kde
<lun4tic> tred: xhost - is for setting it back to normal
<tred> i can vnc in as normal user, but i have to sudo plasma to start desktop
<lun4tic> why is everything root?
<lun4tic> did you login as root?
<lun4tic> you shouldn't do that
<tred> and i cant get out of root after that with plasma running for normal user
<tred> i logged in as normal user
<tred> why is everything root, cus i started plasma from sudo, only way i can start it so far
<lun4tic> why can't you start plasma as normal user?
<tred> when i log in on vnc, first kinsole i start says normal user
<tred> thats what im asking
<tred> permissions on plasma file say everyone read, executable
<lun4tic> so you get a normal user console after login via vnc and then when you start IN that terminal window plasma its run as root?
<lun4tic> sounds wheird
<tred> no, the only way i can start plasma is via sudo
<lun4tic> -h
<lun4tic> what does it say when you try to start it as normal user?
<tred> i cannot start plasma as user i logged in as
<lun4tic> hm..
<tred> command not found, or something like that
<lun4tic> does it work locally?
#kubuntu 2009-10-23
<lun4tic> maybe it's a problem with remote users
<talvik> i'm back. the problem goes away after I change the session in kdm. auto login is workin fine now
<lun4tic> that remote users are not allowed to run stuff
<tred> but when i sudo plasma it starts, only everything on desktop is root, and i cant change back to normal user
<lun4tic> talvik: gz :)
<lun4tic> tred: thats why you shouldn't start x apps as root
<tred> seems remote users would be blocked from blocked sudo before blocking anything else
<lun4tic> especially not apps that start other apps and gui stuff
<lun4tic> what's the error message when you try to start as normal user?
<tred> im not trying to start anything as root, except as a fact i cant start it otherwise
<lun4tic> without the exact error message nobody can help you cause nobody knows whats goin on :D
<tred> i think it was command not found
<talvik> lun4tic: what do you think of the default font size?
<lun4tic> is the vnc kde running in some sandbox?
<tred> brb, i will check again, with normal user /usr/bin/ plasma
<lun4tic> talvik: what's with the font?
<tred> standard x11vnc
<lun4tic> didn't get that question
<sourcemaker> are there steghide users?
<tred> brb
<talvik> lun4tic: i think the default is 8
<lun4tic> in kdm?
<lun4tic> or what
<talvik> in kde after login
<ncfi1013> if i only want one instance of firefox to open do i delete the default profile of firefox?
<lun4tic> dejavu sans 8
<lun4tic> yes
<lun4tic> @talvik
<lun4tic> ncfi1013: what does the number of profiles have to do with the number of instances firefox starts?
<lun4tic> ncfi1013: normally there is only one instance
<ncfi1013> lun4tic: everytime i opened firefox two instances would open at the same time
<lun4tic> hm..
<carpii> opening it from where? just a desktop icon ?
<lun4tic> the real binary?
<lun4tic> or are you running some script
<ncfi1013> carpii: opening it using alt-f2
<lun4tic> "ps aux |grep firefox" what das that say?
<talvik> other them those two, there are only a few kde rough edges. plugins and driver installer works fast, easy and works!
<ncfi1013> lun4tic: "ps aux |grep firefox" run that in the terminal?
<lun4tic> yes
<lun4tic> it should show your grep command
<lun4tic> and the running instances of firefox
<ncfi1013> lun4tic: is there a space between the pole and grep? "| grep" like that?
<lun4tic> doesn't matter
<ncfi1013> oh ok
<lun4tic> spaces only matter in word processing apps and in login/passwords
<ncfi1013> lun4tic what does this mean: ncfi1013 18802  0.0  0.0   3336   796 pts/2    S+   18:13   0:00 grep firefox
<lun4tic> that is the programm you are running
<lun4tic> ps aux shows all processes you have running
<lun4tic> | gives the output to the app behind the |
<lun4tic> and grep firefox shows only the firefox lines in the output of ps aux
<ncfi1013> lun4tic so i can keep the default firefox profile and it wont hurt anything?
<lun4tic> so it's a "command chain" somehow
<avihayb> there is an explenation about pipes in the ubunchu comix
<lun4tic> not at all
<ncfi1013> thanx
<avihayb> http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/06/05/ubunchu-chapter-02-is-here/
<`Onyx> IS there a manual way to change the time on my clock? It's changed to daylight savings setting for some reason
<avihayb> `Onyx: there's a time and date applet in the system settings
<lun4tic> damn the time server still, doesn't work
<`Onyx> Where might I find those avihayb?
<avihayb> when you kilck on the k-menu (the "start" button, you should get a list of favorite applications
<`Onyx> oh haha
<`Onyx> Thanks
<avihayb> System settings should be there
<`Onyx> Thanks mate
<avihayb> my pleasure.
<tred> lun4tic: the msg i get when i try to start plasma as user is the msg about COMPOSITE-less
<tred> when i sudo plasma i get no such msg
<sobczyk> the default g++ in kubuntu isnow 4.4
<lun4tic> tred: so turn of compositing locally
<lun4tic> then i guess it will work
<lun4tic> compisiting doesn't work over network i think
<Rhapsody> Would anyone happen to know of an Irssi script (or other sort of script that works with or could be easily adapted to work with Irssi) that can give me a 'now playing' function with Amarok? The old one I had has been broken since KDE 4.
<lun4tic> tred: so when you want to use the system over vnc don't turn on the fancy 3d stuff
<charles_> Hi !  I have troubles installing ati drivers.  Downloaded many packages and followed many how-to's.  Clicking the green button  in the Hardware Driver GUI won't do anything.  Anyone can help ?
<charles_> I edited xorg.conf and caused crashes.  Makes me wary of doing anything. I badly need a hand...
<ubox> does anyone know how to turn of mouse wheel desktop switching?
<ubox> no one around?
<maco> uhh lemme look
<ubox> thanks :)
<avihayb> ubox, you mean while hovering on the desktop?
<ubox> yes
<maco> ubox: sorry i cant find it
<JontheEchidna> should be possible in 4.4 once it's relesaed, from what I hear around the dev blogs^
<avihayb> I'm runing kde/openbox, and it's on by deafult
<charles_> Hi !  I have troubles installing ati drivers.  Downloaded many packages and followed many how-to's.  Clicking the green button  in the Hardware Driver GUI won't do anything.  Anyone can help ?
<avihayb> have you tryed the envyng package? I'm not recommending it
<ubox> thanks for the help :)
<charles_> envyng ? never heard of it
<avihayb> charles_: and, what card model
<maurice> Just loaded ubuntu for the first time about a day ago and I've got the hang of it already!
<maurice> Just thought Id say that!
<carpii> hows kde 4.x looking these days? many issues ?   I tried 4.1 and it was utter rubbish
<maco> maurice: great!
<carpii> but im facing facts that i gotta migrate at some point :/
<maco> carpii: 4.2 was decent and 4.3's got some great touch-ups
<maurice> Cheers MACO
<maco> maurice: welcome to the community :)
<carpii> is it stable?
<maurice> tHANKS A LOT GUYS
<sobczyk> but still systemsettings does not have administrator mode...
<maurice> ooops
<avihayb> carpii: It's a bit heavier, but since 4.2.2, it's fully useable
<carpii> or is there a 'outstanding bug list' i can view ?
<carpii> heavier as in cpu/resources?
<sobczyk> kpackagekit can't switch to root for installing
<maco> carpii: 4.3.1 is whats in 9.10
<avihayb> yhe, I guess, It's just slower. I've installed 9.04 on this p4 1.5GHZ with 512MB not a high end machine
<carpii> yeah, im still on 8.04 though
<carpii> i darent risk upgrading until i hear good things :(
<maco> carpii: kpackagekit is rather boned. either install synaptic or use the command line if youre comfortable with that. other than that, looks good
<sobczyk> a lot depends on graphic card in kde4
<avihayb> and it was slow, alt tabbing was very annoying. at first I installed kde3, it sped things up abit
<carpii> hm, i normally use adept tbh, but by cmdline you mean sudo apt-get ?
<maco> avihayb: did you have compositing turned on?
<maco> carpii: yes, apt-get
<carpii> ok thanks
<sobczyk> try aptitude
<maco> carpii: no kde4 adept, so kpackagekit is in use in 9.x, but its kinda broken
<maco> sobczyk: either works
<carpii> i take it theres no way to roll back after? without backing up entire drive ?
<avihayb> had it on and of. sometimes, compositing would actually speed things up
<maco> carpii: nope
<carpii> ok, thanks
<maco> *shrug* i dont use kwin. im a tiling window manager type
<sobczyk> except the admin mode and kpackagekit (which is installed by default somehow) the 9.10 is really great :)
<avihayb> I never could adept to adept. actually, the way I see it, adept never adapted to people, so it got extinced...
<maco> avihayb: sounds right to me!
<maco> i got so brain-boggled trying to figure out adept to fix a friend's system, i gave up and went command line. i was a gnome user at the time
<avihayb> maco:  I'm a kde user, and the first software I install is synaptic
<maco> i only switched to kde when 4.2 came out
<maco> people asking for help with 4.0 confuse me
<DoubleD84> computers really piss me off some times...
<lokman> selam
 * genii sics an ARM-based system on DoubleD84
<avihayb> :->
<DoubleD84> lol
<DoubleD84> honestly i replaced a motherboard after it slowly fried 4gb of ram and now that i've got a new board and ram I can't find any install discs i need. I'm stuck using the laptop that the kids tore half the bloody keys off of to download ne images only to realize that the burner is NFG too
<DoubleD84> and i've got 3 small kids that are supposed to be in bed
 * DoubleD84 vent over
<DoubleD84> i found a jaunty install cd
<avihayb> :-> you should do something about kids destroying laptop issue
<DoubleD84> that would involve beating the wife and that wont do me any good either
 * genii gets the downtrodden wife to write some code\\
<DoubleD84> when installing jaunty from the install disc.. and you select the partitions you want mounted/formatted does it format when you hit 'forward'? I can't tell if its locked up
<DoubleD84> the cursor says busy and the monitor will turn off eventually but there is no hard drive activity and it just seems to be taking a while.. its a 200gb partition that i'm formatting so i'm hoping that's the issue
<avihayb> It ahouldn't be
<avihayb> I suggest you go to the liveCD, install something nice like gPartEd, format by yourself, and then retry installing if it's an issue
<DoubleD84> well im going to hop in the shower and if its still idling when i get out i'll give it a shot
<ubox> mine took a little while on a 150gb, long enough i touched the mouse a few times to keep the screen awake
<DoubleD84> ubox.. well i hope that's all it is
<ubox> me too :)
<avihayb> there is a guy called charles__. if he comes by and asks for me, please tell him I went to sleep
<ubox> ok
<DoubleD84> hmm its still going... :(
<Ch3mtail> The USB install (w. persistent changes) mode from the live CD will create an installation that keeps changes in memory until system shutdown, minimizing wear on flash media, am I right?
<I_was_lucas> Ch3mtail: yeah
<Ch3mtail> Good to know for sure, I don't want to wear the poor thing out.
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> The first thing i see when upgrading to a Kubuntu 9.10 is a dialog box telling me that Akonadi didn't start
<JohnFlux> this seems pretty important to fix
<russlar> JohnFlux: I saw that error on my jaunty install ever since I installed kde 4.3
<russlar> about a week ago, it fixed itself
<russlar> it never caused me any problems, other than a little annoyance at having to clear the error message
<JohnFlux> russlar: well, the bug seems to have returned
<JohnFlux> it's there in a default upgrade to 9.10
<JohnFlux> It will be annoying in 9.10 is shipped with this bug :-/
<russlar> I don't think it's a 9.10 bug, it's a kde bug
<russlar> if it's even a bug at all
<ubuntu> Hi, i just intall the daily release of kubuntu on my sdb with windows 7 on the sda and the grub freezes at the "GRUB loading" and nothing happend
<ubuntu> any ideas how to fix? im using the live cd
<Trebacz> Is it normal to have both kdm and kdm-kde4 starting in init.d or is the kdm-kde4 left over. I get an error that kdm-kde4 is already shut down when I shut down.
<Trebacz> I'd assum I can just execute a "sudo update-rc.d -f kdm-kde4 remove" with no side effects. Opinions welcome.
<rzx237> someone knows where I can get new kde wallpapr as in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/RC/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=screen1-wee.png ?
<kholis> test dari Bandung....
<zeb> hey i need some help with getting different background for each workspace im using kde with jaunty
<zeb> anyone
<ubox> one sec
<zeb> kk
<kholis> ??
 * zeb turns on the jeopardy song
<ubox> zeb http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7671
<xenoterracide> how's the beta? anyone have opinion's?
<xenoterracide> thinking about putting a non linux users on it...
<zeb> the ctrl shift p and ctrl shift n method doesnt switch the desktop
<lucas_> does anyone know how to make flash run ok with konqueror?
<lucas_> aham, any one??
<lucas_> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<lucas_> does any one has the same issue that i do?
<wiredmind> Hello
<lucas_> did any one hear anything about firefox qt ?
<JohnFlux> lucas_: well, I was working on it for a while
<JohnFlux> lucas_: what do you want to know?
<lucas_> is that still in develpment or they just quit
<JohnFlux> lucas_: well, I personally gave up on it.  It can be shoehorned it, but what's the point?
<JohnFlux> *in
<lucas_> just wanted to know if there is any package arround with firefox-qt suppont
<lucas_> support
<JohnFlux> lucas_: hmm, I'm talking about getting the renderer to use Qt.  Maybe you are just asking about having Qt-styled buttons for the user interface?
<JohnFlux> lucas_: if so, that works etc.  Dunno if there's a firefox-qt package
<JohnFlux> in ubuntu
<lucas_> k thanks
<pedro_> whats this?
<perseid> How do I get a list of drives for grub?
<sage_in_space> quick question if anyone is around?
<sage_in_space> shouldnt kubuntu 9.04 have a task bar of some sort?
<HanzZ> hi, what's the name of KDE the app used to change cpu frequency or for example screen brightness and when you run it it's accessible via icon in system tray, please?
<sage_in_space> it seems that everyone is asleep hanzz
<maco> im awake
<HanzZ> I see :)
<sage_in_space> what version are you running hanzz?
<HanzZ> jaunty
<HanzZ> got it
<HanzZ> guidance-power-manager
<sage_in_space> yeah i just upgraded to that version and for some reason i have no taskbar?
<tasslehoff> when I plug in an SD card, I get a notice about plugged in devices, but I have to open them in Dolphin before I can access them in a terminal. how can I change this?
<knoxville> Hi..
<knoxville> Is there any backtrack help channel out there?
<knoxville> Or what program should I download for sniffing hidden wireless networks?
<jussi01> !info aircrackng
<ubottu> Package aircrackng does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> aircrack-ng (source: aircrack-ng): wireless WEP/WPA cracking utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0~rc3-1 (jaunty), package size 1394 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<knoxville> already downloaded it ;)
<jussi01> knoxville: please note, we dont support illegal activities, so please use it only for legitimate use cases
<jussi01> !info kismet
<ubottu> kismet (source: kismet): Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2008-05-R1-4build1 (jaunty), package size 937 kB, installed size 2360 kB
<knoxville> Thanks Jussi! :)
<bashca> hi there i have problem  when updating my kubuntu
<bashca> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<bashca> any 1 can help me !
<danielsp> Hi, it's the fist time that I come here
<danielsp> I have a question
<danielsp> when I plug my laptop to a video projector, the screen resolution isn't correct on the wall screen
<danielsp> what can I do?
<Bou> danielsp: do you manage to configure it after you plugged it to the video projector?
<danielsp> no
<danielsp> i didn't do anything
<ionut_> does anyone knows where i can find some online tutorials about PHP 5.0 ?
<danielsp> did u google?
<ionut_> yes,but i founded just some tutorials (3,4,5) i need more
<ionut_> more lessons
<danielsp> u can get it from torrent
<danielsp> mininova
<danielsp> get an ebook and go on ith that
<ionut_> yes but i need some
<ionut_> 	
<ionut_> rehearsal
<ionut_> for tomorrow
<orion_> help
<orion_> rrors were encountered while processing:
<orion_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<orion_> kbubntu 9.10
<stephan__> there was this nich view in konqi where i can search graphically for file and folder space hogs?
<stephan__> where is it gone?
<stephan__> cant find it anymore
<ionut_> does anyone know an application (for ubuntu 8.04) that can record my screen ?
<stephan__> konqueror-plugin-fsview
<jussi01> !info istanbul
<ubottu> istanbul (source: istanbul): Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.2-4.1 (jaunty), package size 73 kB, installed size 616 kB
<jussi01> !info krecordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package krecordmydesktop does not exist in jaunty
<jussi01> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<jussi01> ionut_: ^^
<slow-motion> hi
<ionut_> thank you s much  jussion1
<jussi01> ionut_: also, use tab to complete nick names, makes thingks much easier ;)
<ionut_> jussi01: ur right (thx)
<ionut_> jussi01: one more question : Which of this u recomand to me ? (if u know that one is better than all )?
<jussi01> !u | ionut_
<ubottu> ionut_: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<jussi01> ionut_: Im sorry, I really havent used them. however I have heard good things about recordmydesktop and istanbul. best just to give them a try
<carpii> lolz @ ubootu. ur crzy
<jussi01> carpii: ubottu is a bot, and I called her.
<carpii> i know. i mistyped its nick anyway :(
<ionut_> thank you jussi01
<jussi01> ionut_: yw
<ionut_> jussi01: i think recordmydesktop is verry good
<avihayb> umm, how do you clean an LCD screen? is a normal window cleaning liquid ok? (yes, the machine is runing kubuntu
<stephan__> i have install  konqueror-plugin-fsview, but there is no new opion in konqi
<ferassb> هل من احد يتكلم العربية
<ferassb> any body speak arabic ???
<ferassb> how to update my kde 4.2.2 to kde 4.3.1 ??
<JuJuBee> Why do I have blocked updates?  I  update my computer regularly...  What causes them to be blocked?  They are Linux-headers-generic-2.6.28.15.20(amd64) same for restricted-modules, generic and image-generic
<stephan__> i there a graphical tool to find space hogs
<alvin> stephan__: There's filelight
<figaro42> is there an ubuntu one client for KDE?
<orient2000> .
<avihayb_> stephan__: you mean to find where all your disk space is disappearing to?
<stephan__> avihayb_: yes
<arcanjo> good morning....friends
<trijntje> hi all, can someone tell me where the Disk & filesystems in systemsettings went?
<xdude> ...
<xdude> hello there
<xdude> any one alive in there?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<trijntje> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi trijntje
<doni> check
<luis_> hey there good morning 2 u all
 * genii puts on more coffee
<doni> ??
<doni> morning?
<luis_> i need help i was using amarook just fine but now it wont play anysong
<doni> 21:10 here
<luis_> here is 9.08 am
<doni> http://packages.ubunut.com/hardy/kde/adept-batch
<luis_> it says some media could not be loaded (not playabe) why is this happening? how can i fix it? help pls
<doni> ah ...
<doni> it same what happened to me
<kyniker> hi, just one short question: will the dist upgrade to karmic koala break things like an installed ati-driver and so on?
<luis_> so do u know anyway to fix it?
<doni> i dont know hehe
<luis_> txs
<luis_> any1 else pls?
<white_pelican> does anyone here use pidgin?
<luis_> i use to
<luis_> not anymore
<luis_> tough is a nice messenger
<white_pelican> tough?
<lascivus> he meant though
<luis_> u got that right bb txs
<luis_> fingerprint mistakes
<luis_> hehehehehe
<white_pelican> I'd use kopete but it's broken for yahoo
<luis_> the same is with pidgin
<white_pelican> at least kopete for kde 3
<luis_> its got to do something with the protocols ther must be someone aroung here that can tell u how to fix it
<luis_> is really simple and easy thing is i cant remember how to do it
 * genii quassels
<lascivus> what happens with yahoo on kopete?
<lascivus> does it not sign in, ...?
<luis_> either kopete or pidgin wont connect yahoo accounts
<white_pelican> yes lascivus kopete does not sign in with yahoo
<lascivus> I'm using Kopete version 0.70.4 with no porblems
<lascivus> works with yahoo
<luis_> i have 3.5.10 and it just go on line with my yahoo account
<luis_> i mean i just wont go online with my yahoo account
<sven624> gasp
<kyniker> uhm, once again: will the upgrade to karmic koala *probably* break things linke an installed ati-driver? If so, I'll wait before installing it
<trijntje> white_pelican, luis_, I believe its an issue with yahoo's DNS servers
<sven624> is karmic out, yet
<luis_> nop
<luis_> yahoo is fine
<white_pelican> trijntje, I know, but it used to work with other chat programs
<white_pelican> till this AM
<white_pelican> now pidgin is vroken
<white_pelican> broken*
<white_pelican> but pidgin breaks for all my chat programs
<luis_> is got to do something with protocols
<luis_> there a guy here i cant remember hes nick he told me how to fix it
<luis_> and i did
<luis_> but  that was befoer months ago
<lascivus> I connected to cs118.msg.ac4.yaho:mmcc
<luis_> i change os then i came back to kubuntu
<lascivus> with no problems
<lordganesh> nvidia!
<luis_> and now i cant remember how to do it
<white_pelican> thanks anyway luis
<lascivus> 63.251.179.28
<luis_> sorry couldn help you
<kyniker> sven624: i never used kubuntu before, so I don't know if upgrades in general remove drivers
<luis_> best thing u can do is to keep asking at severl times this guy hve to connect and he'll tell you how to fix it really is simple
<thune3> moving to fresh 9.10 I'd like to reinstall top level packages. Is there any CLI way to extract/find the top level packages only (minimal set) in my current 9.04?
<lordganesh_> can anybody tell me how to install nvidia drivers
<luis_> look for them on adept manager
<lordganesh_> how
<luis_> i assume u have kubuntu right?
<luis_> ?
<lordganesh_> i just switched from ubuntu
<luis_> what version do u have?
<lordganesh_> 9.10
<luis_> i c
<luis_> ok just go to menu
<luis_> look for system
<luis_> and once there look for adept manager
<lordganesh_> forget that !! can u just tell me package name for nvidia 8400gs
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: why don't you run jockey-gtk?
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: oh sorry, you use kubuntu?
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: jockey-kde
<lordganesh_> what is that
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: Restricted drivers manager
<Quintasan> just put that into terminal
<lordganesh_> oh thanks .........but problem is not that simple ..let me explain problem in detail... i have installed previous downloaded packages using dpkg...and then activated nvidia drivers in ubuntu....but after restart system gives low graphics error
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: try purging all nvidia related packages then install via jockey
<lordganesh_> i have done that also .it doesn't help
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: try: cd / && sudo find . -name nvidia > list.txt
<Quintasan> lordganesh_: then open up list.txt and check if there are any files left
<kitply> hello. I have just configured the Kmail client for my imap gmail id. But i wanted to know how we can configure the signature in kmail?
<kitply> can anyone helpme in this
<jhutchins_lt> kitply: Yes you can configure the signature in kmail.
<kitply> jhutchins: can you tell me the steps/navigations?
<jhutchins_lt> kitply: Settings/configure kmail/identity (modify).
<lordganesh_> quinstasan : i m trying that it has searched four  files ./etc/apparmor.d/abstractions/nvidia
<lordganesh_> ./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic/include/config/fb/nvidia
<lordganesh_> ./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-11/drivers/video/nvidia
<lordganesh_>  ./lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<FloodBotK1> lordganesh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kitply> jhutchins_lt: Thanks jhutchins_lt, i found it
<white_pelican> it appears that an update last night, one of which was to poppler, broke pidgin
<white_pelican> can someone help?
<MK13> does anyone know how to change the konqueror's useragent to a custom one for all sites, not just one at a time?
<roKB> help plz, http://codepad.org/cNDK0LbX
<mfraz74> hi, trying to rename some mp3s in 9.04 using krename, but i don't seem to have the option of renaming based on id3 tags
<Pici> mfraz74: krename doesnt have that ability, its just for renaming files.
<mfraz74> i know, i want to rename them based on the id3 tags like i could in kubuntu 8.04
<roKB> help plz, http://codepad.org/cNDK0LbX
<genii> MK13: Maybe putting a * for the URL field of "When browsing the following site"
<MK13> genii, it wont accept the '*' character
<MK13> right now my network is blocking me b/c it doesnt recognize the useragent
<Guest49161> Hello everyone.  Im new to ubuntu.  :)
<Tm_T> Guest49161: welcome
<Guest49161> I was wondering...  lol  this is a very remedial problem and Im almost too ashamed to ask.  :|  After I install Apache, where in the file system is are my web pages that I edit?  :P
<MK13> /var/www
<Guest49161> wow.   so simple.  ok ty
<MK13> ^^^ *usually
<Guest49161> Hrmm...  there is no /var/www
<MK13> then check your apache.conf file, another root must have been given
<sven624> Have you changed the folder ?
<Guest49161> ok ty
<Guest49161> no
<Guest49161> fresh install
<sven624> hmm it's really apache ?
<Guest49161> Actually, It's Xampp
<MK13> Guest49161, and when you go to your computer's ip in a browers it has a "It Works!" message?
<Guest49161> Well, I had to forward some ports on my wifi, but ya...
<MK13> Guest49161, then read Xampp's documentation
<Guest49161> I get the welcome screen from my vista box
<Guest49161> hehe  i tried and got lost.   :/  lol
<MK13> Guest49161,  is the Xampp in portable mode or installed?
<sven624> hmm anywhere must be a "htdocs" folder
<Guest49161> installed
<Guest49161> ya, I see htdocs
<sven624> that is it
<mfraz74> ok it looks like 3.0.14 of Krename doesn't work properly in Kubuntu 9.04
<MK13> Guest49161, check that folder for an index.html
<sven624> No, there must be a index.php
<Guest49161> MK13:  Thanks.  I just found it.  ;)
<Guest49161> There is an index.php and all the include files and image folder and everything.
<Guest49161> ty ty ty vm
<MK13> sven624, right... i forgot about Xampp's front page thing
<Guest49161> is Screem a good html editor?
<sven624> try Knote
<Guest49161> tyvm
<MK13> Guest49161, to me kate is a good one :D
<mfraz74> or kwrite
<sven624> yes, i would say kate
<sven624> not knote
<avihayb__> Kate also has a dumb auto complete feature, it's very helpfull when you have to write repetative keywords
<sven624> you can try openoffice.org write you can export html-files
<mfraz74> oo.org doesn't produce very clean html
<sven624> hmm, right too. BUT it works
<mfraz74> i tend to use kwrite to write php these days
<sven624> problem solved ?
<CupofDice> Can Dragonplayer be used for playback in Konqueror on Kubuntu 9.04?
<sven624> try it
<sven624> thats boring without any problems
<jhutchins_lt> Real web developers use vi.
<sven624> not very easy to use
<avihayb__> vim is better, it's vi improved
<sven624> so. i go away
<jamesjedimaster> I agree with the use of vi :)
<jhutchins_lt> jamesjedimaster: Encourages clean HTML.
<jhutchins_lt> Not the wasteful crud with style markups for empty elements.
<jamesjedimaster> that's right
<Guest49161> ok hehe  I got everything to work great except I dont know the default login/pw of the XAMPP ftp server.  Any ideas where I can find that?
<loic> hi
<loic> does anyone know how to change the default ssh shell
<Guest49161> Hello.  :)
<jhutchins_lt> loic: To what for instance?
<loic> because i don't understand why but sh is launched and not bash
<jhutchins_lt> loic: I'm pretty sure it pulls the shell from the user's environment.
<jhutchins_lt> *buntu doesn't use bash iirc.
<jamesjedimaster> indeed
<loic> whereis sh tells me /bin/sh and /bin/sh is a symbolic link on /bin/bash
<jhutchins_lt> ssh (user@)<host> /bin/bash
<loic> jhutchins_lt: I know and i try to change it with the chsh command to bash but it doesn't work
<jhutchins_lt> loic: bash will emulate sh if called as sh.
<maco> um no
<maco> sh in ubuntu is a symlink to dash
<maco> so itll act like dash
<maco> unless youre using dapper...?
<loic> jhutchins_lt: ok, but the only thing i want is that /etc/bash.bashrc and ~/.bashrc are loaded
<loic> maco: it's not really a ubuntu problem
<loic> maco: just a debian one
<maco> problem?
<maco> dash is ubuntu's default sh. it is not debian's, AFAIK. they were debating switching to it but figured itd break a lot of scripts
<loic> no, i mean, my question about how to set the default ssh login is not about ubuntu
<loic> jhutchins_lt: I tried ssh user@host /bin/bash but it remains stuck just after i entered the password
<jhutchins_lt> loic: Default ssh shell should come from /etc/passwd
<loic> without /bin/bash at the end is ok
<jhutchins_lt> loic: Does /bin/bash exist?
<loic> jhutchins_lt: i look (for /etc/passwd)
<loic> jhutchins_lt: yes
<loic> jhutchins_lt: ok in /etc/passwd all logins shells are set to /bin/sh
<loic> is there any way to change that for all users? (I won't edit this file manually because that way it won't work with future users)
<jhutchins_lt> loic: There is a default template for new users that can be changed.
<jhutchins_lt> usermod -s /bin/bash <user>
<jhutchins_lt> /etc/adduser.conf can be changed to change the default used by adduser.
<loic> jhutchins_lt: sorry, i was on the phone, thanks for all, i take a look and told you if it's ok, thanks ;)
<agustin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<haidoura> hey guys, I want to revert my ubutnu update from 9.10 back to 9.04.... can you point me to something helpful
<jhutchins_lt> haidoura: Just restore the backup you made before the upgrade.
<loic> jhutchins_lt: i usermod myself to change my default shell to /bin/bash and i try a new connection via ssh but i'm still getting an other shell
<jhutchins_lt> loic: How are you determining what shell you have?
<loic> jhutchins_lt:  here my /etc/passwd line horn:x:2524:2525::/home/horn:/bin/bash
<haidoura> the desaster is that i lost my backup dvd
<haidoura> :s
<kalp> i am getting error: "could not start ksmserver. check your installation"
<loic> jhutchins_lt: just looking that bashrc is not loaded
<kalp> i am getting error: "could not start ksmserver. check your installation" what should i do?
<genii> MK13: The word: all                 works
<haidoura> I reached 9.10 by updating 9.04 and not from clean install
<jhutchins_lt> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-191632.html
<loic> jhutchins_lt: if i type bash in the current shell, my PS1 use colors and my aliases defined in /etc/bash.bashrc are loaded but if i don't launch bash manually, they're not
<loic> jhutchins_lt: i take a look
<loic> jhutchins_lt: that's exactly the problem I have, i have not found it in my searches, thanks
<kalp> i am getting error: "could not start ksmserver. check your installation" what should i do?
<roKB> http://rooparam.blogspot.com/
<kalp> i am getting error: "could not start ksmserver. check your installation" what should i do?
<roKB> visit http://rooparam.blogspot.com/ or http://www.futuredesktop.org
<loic> jhutchins_lt: it's working
<loic> jhutchins_lt: just one last thing, when i create a new user, no files .bash_profile is created in home folder
<jhutchins_lt> kalp: Check your installation.
<jhutchins_lt> loic: Create a default in /etc/skel/
<iEatChildren> im running sudo apt-get update but nothing is updating....any ideas?
<jhutchins_lt> kalp: What release are you trying to run?
<jhutchins_lt> iEatChildren: 1) Configure your sources? 2) There aren't any updates?
<iEatChildren> whats the latest version of kde in the repo's?
<iEatChildren> im on 4.2.2
<iEatChildren> nevermind...i found a link about upgrading to 4.3.2
<jhutchins_lt> kalp: ?
<iEatChildren> i added the repo in this article...still not getting the updates http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2
<iEatChildren> added the GPG key too
<loic> jhutchins_lt: there's already one
<jhutchins_lt> loic: Hm.  What are you using to create new users?
<loic> useradd
<jhutchins_lt> loic: Try adduser.
<loic> jhutchins_lt: http://pastebin.com/d2a2b7e28
<loic> ok, i'll try
<loic> jhutchins_lt: that's better
<loic> jhutchins_lt: i didn't knew that there were a difference between useradd and adduser
<loic> jhutchins_lt: thank you for all your help
<libervisco> still buggy :S
<sourcemaker> which CPU ist faster... Athlon XP 3200+ or an Atom CPU=
<jhutchins_lt> sourcemaker: Check the benchmarks.  It depends on what you're doing.  Generally the Athalon is going to be more powerful.
<libervisco> kubuntu or KDE4.3 is still buggy as hel
<jhutchins_lt> libervisco: KDE4.
<roKB> Athlon XP 3200+, i think
<jhutchins_lt> There's a lot of hardware that just doesn't handle it right, and the back-coding to deal with that is going to be limited.
<libervisco> I wrote about its usability favorably recently, high praises and all, but this bugginess is really killing the experience..
<libervisco> interface and the idea is one thing, but what use if the backend doesn't work right
<javier__> ols
<javier__> ola
<javier__> HI
<jhutchins_lt> libervisco: One good thing about KDE4 is that it's raising interest in alternative desktops.
<marek_> My kubuntu doesn't save vertical refresh settings; after restart X there is auto settings (60Hz) again.
<sven624> soo what's the problem ?
<marek_> sorry horizontal
<sven624> hmm not so much problems they i can solve ?
<sven624> sorry for my bad english
<sven624> REALLY nobody want to talk ?
<sven624> REALLY nobody want to talk ?
<marek_> And another problem: there is loop in kdm login process, after I enter login name and password after while i goes back to login screen.
<Dekans> SOmeone using eclipse on Kubuntu
<Dekans> ??
<rosco_y> Does Kubuntu 9.04 require more hardware resources than 8.04?
<rosco_y> I am trying to set a buddy up with kubuntu, and he has older hardware
<genii> If it ran 8.04 then 9.04 should also run
<cris_> hi
<rosco_y> genii: ty, he's actually running winxp right now...
<genii> (some intel stuff got broke but as far as ram and hd requirements, comparable as before)
<jhutchins_lt> rosco_y: Avoid the 3D stuff though.
<rosco_y> hi cris_
<jhutchins_lt> Is KDE 3.x available in 904?
<rosco_y> jhutchins_lt: I gotcha, just don't turn it on in the preferences, right?
<jhutchins_lt> rosco_y: Yeah, and I'd avoid KDE4 if possible.
<rosco_y> is KDE4 the default install on the kubuntu 9.04 iso download?
<genii> Yes
<rosco_y> Maybe it'd be safer (easier?) to just give him 8.04, for that reason
<jhutchins_lt> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty
<rosco_y> ty
<genii> jhutchins_lt: 3.5 is available for 9.04 from Pearson Computing, but not an official release
<rosco_y> It does look like it would have been what I was looking for tho
<rosco_y> I'm thinking 8.04 is the way to go here...
<rosco_y> He'd probably be more quickly more self-sufficient with an official release
<rosco_y> "more quickly more self-sufficient", that one had me spinning
<rosco_y> "get up to speed quicker", yes, yes...
<rosco_y> ty peoples, see you on the clover-leaf
<suman> how do i enable spanish keyboard?
<xago> buenas tardes a todos...:D
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xago> tengo instalado evolution como correo, pero cuando intento abrir un archivo adjunto me dice "Could not open the link. No application is registered as handling file"
<jamesjedimaster> !es | xago
<ubottu> xago: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> !es | xago
<suman> what you just type !es in the console??
<genii> suman: To get to the spanish channel, it's /join #ubuntu-es      (or #kubuntu-es)
<genii> suman: To just make the bot recite the factoid about it, !es
<suman> genii: thanks
<ddurham> anyone know a good USB wifi adapter for linux?
<xago> People, I have evolution installed on my system, but when I try to open an attached file, I received following message "Could not open the link. No application is registered as handling file" Some may tell what's wrong?
<jhutchins_lt> xago: Whatever type of file that is doesn't have a pre-set handler.
<xago> correct!!!
<jhutchins_lt> xago: I avoid gnome, so I don't know where it links filetypes to handlers, but there should be a way.  Try right-click on the file, open with, remember.
<CupofDice> Hey all, i have sound and video in Dragon Player and Amarok, yet i can't hear video on flash videos and apple trailers don't even play. Any ideas?
<kiran_> hi
<noren> CupofDice: get the flash plug in from adept
<xago> jhutchins_lt: I have only "Save as:" option
<CupofDice> i already have flash xago
<CupofDice> the non-free version
<kiran_> hi my wireless internet is not working. Can anybody help to set this up right?
<jhutchins_lt> xago: Might ask in ubuntu, that's more gnome-oriented.
<xago> CupofDice: I didn't understand
<noren> !sound | CupofDice
<ubottu> CupofDice: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<xago> jhutchins: I'll see there, thanks
<CupofDice> ubottu, I assume you meant 'Multimedia'? Cause that is the only thing i can find. Doesn't have an option.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CupofDice> xago, what didn't you understand?
<xago> CupofDice: you says: "<CupofDice> i already have flash xago"
<CupofDice> yeah, I already have flash installed. Is there a plugin for konqueror?
<CupofDice> I already have flashplugin-installer installed
<CupofDice> i guess i am missing something
<xago> I have had not talked before with you my friend....anyway...what's your issue?
<CupofDice> oh, i see. my fault
<CupofDice> anyway, my Dragon Player plays videos with sound. Looking to get Konqueror with sound-in-flash (it plays video flash with no problem) and I also can't see apple trailers. I think I am missing a plugin of some sort, but I can't think what it is
<xago> CupofDice: don't worry :D
<xago> Did you check with Firefox?
<CupofDice> yeah, no sound in firefox either
<Weezy_> Y'a du francais !! ??
<CupofDice> Kubuntu 9.04 by default uses xine and phonom right?
<xago> I know about Xine...Phonom?
<genii> !fr | Weezy_
<ubottu> Weezy_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jhutchins_lt> flash uses alsa.
<CupofDice> well, something like phonom. I know it starts with a P :D
<CupofDice> jhutchins_lt, if you mean alsa-firmware, I already have that installed.
<jhutchins_lt> pulseaudio?
<CupofDice> I uninstalled pulseaudio earlier, cause I read somewhere it conflicts with something. Installing now to see
<jhutchins_lt> CupofDice: There's something about flash that expects a real alsa system I think.  You have to patch & recompile it to work with phonon.
<jhutchins_lt> I may be mis-remembering though.
<jhutchins_lt> (Something from ltsp)
<mik__> ciao
<DoubleD84> Do you even need a swap partition with 4gb of ram?
<gioele> hello
<geos_de> hi
<jhutchins_lt> DoubleD84: I wouldn't go for over 4g of swap, but it's nice to have something.
<DoubleD84> jhutchins_lt: thanks.. that sounds like a reasonable number.. i've read some articles saying you should go 2x or 4x memory which seems a little excessive
<CupofDice> jhutchins_lt, if you are still there, i just came across this thread- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1297265 - which mentioned pcm, and even though i looked at the mixer before, for some reason i didn't turn the pcm up (thought it was something not important) thanks
<jhutchins_lt> DoubleD84: Those specs date back to when we all had a lot less RAM.
<DoubleD84> argh... any idea why my system would lock up when i try to run gparted off the livecd... tested the drive with seatools.. short & long tests (passed).. and formatted... grrr
<high-rez> So, evolution in karmic is pretty broken, at least with the MAPI plugin.
<avihayb> DoubleD84: push comes to shove, you can always use the command line
<DoubleD84> avihayb: i'm just trying to get a desktop rolling so i can get some stuff done.. I've taken a day and I haven't even got a partition scheme
<avihayb> I guessed that much
<DoubleD84> testing RAM now.. and burning another install disc on the other computer.. the one i was using locks up intermittently
<avihayb> you had a problem with the installer last night? when was stuck on formating?
<avihayb> it*
<DoubleD84> exactly, so i burned seatools and ran short/long tests which passed.. then i formatted so i wouldnt have any issues
 * DoubleD84 is still having issues
<DoubleD84> lol
<DoYouKnow> DoubleD84: with what?
<avihayb> maybe you should try another software other then gparted
<DoubleD84> well i'm going to let memtest make atleast one pass and im going to burn a new install cd and try that.. if that doesnt work what other software do you suggest?
<BluesKaj> DoubleD84, is it the latest GParted version ? If you are trying to partiton an ext4 for example the older versions don't have that option
<DoubleD84> well..  looks like i purchased bad ram...
 * DoubleD84 could really throw around a few expletives right no
<DoubleD84> now*
<jhutchins_lt> DoubleD84: There was a guy on one of the channels earlier who had his ram fail memtest.  He tested each module individually, both passed, he put 'em back in together and everything was fine.
<jhutchins_lt> When in doubt, take it apart and put it back together again.
<DoubleD84> already running off one stick
<figaro42> Does anybody know if there's an ubuntu one client for KDE yet?
<MadAGu> hello... is there any ppa to install kde 4.4?
<avihayb> in kde.org, there is only 4.3
<avihayb> so either 4.4 is highly experimental, or I don't know
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to move from 3.5.10 to 4.3, in 3, when i log back in i have 3 tabs open in knosole, but in 4, how does one restore saved sessions?
<gigasoft> is there dvd player emulator for watching dvd's
<jamesjedimaster> the ubuntu client is for both ubuntu and kubuntu
<derek_> woow
<DoubleD84> so.. 1000+ errors from memtest on one stick.. trying it in a different slot just to be sure
<avihayb> DoubleD84: may I venture to guess that you moved from windows because it was crashing every 5 min?
<angelo> list
<DoubleD84> not really. windows is just too bloated. I pay for this hardware to run what I ant. Not what the general population wants to have
<DoubleD84> mostly i kept it because of games which i dont have time for anymore (and i picked up a ps3 anyway)
<DoubleD84> that stick of ram is definitely bad though.. :(
<thierry> hi all,
<thierry> is there someone t?
<thierry> is there someone that can help me
<DoubleD84> sort of.. the usual procedure is just ask your question and idle
<DoubleD84> if someone notices and can help, they will
<thierry> I need to remote control an windows xp client from a ubuntu 9.04 pc (using default remote application from xp)
<DoubleD84> well i highly doubt that there will be an app to use microsofts default remote sharing. you should look at other vnc options in linux.. a quick google shows up tightvnc
<thierry> ok thank for the info doubled84, I will test it
<thierry> thanks a lot
<agustin_> mama?
<avihayb> thierry: you can use an rdcp in ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> thierry- krdc can connect to a Windows
<thierry> krdc is it a package into synaptics?
<avihayb> thierry: actually, kubuntu should come with a program called krdc by deafult, it lets you connect to bouth rdc and vnc servers
<Dragnslcr> It's installed by default
<avihayb> rdc-> microsol's Remote Desktop Connection
<Dragnslcr> You mean RDP
<thierry> yes, but i'am not on the good irc channel, because I use ubuntu and not kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, you should ask in #ubuntu then
<thierry> okay thanks a lot for your help
<avihayb> rdp-> microsol's Remote Desktop connection Protocol
<Dragnslcr> I don't know what Gnome has for an RDP client
<thierry> thanks to all I test it (tsclient on gnome)
<thierry> tsclient= terminal server client
<thierry> thanks again
<sourcemaker> how can I determine... which users are allowed for system login?
<sourcemaker> like root and my peronal user
#kubuntu 2009-10-24
<ubox> is there anyone who knows how to turn off desktop switching via scroll wheel?
<avihayb> :->
<ubox> ?
<avihayb> there was some guy, possibly you who asked how to turn on desktop switchin via scroll wheel just the other day
<ubox> oh, maybe :) did you know?
<avihayb> umm, no, sorry
<avihayb> $ fortune
<avihayb> I was gratified to be able to answer promptly, and I did. I said I didn't know.
<avihayb>                 -- Mark Twain
<ubox> that's ok, it's driving me nuts. i like the desktop cube thing but can't stand accidentaly switching as i am using a laptop
<ubox> later :)
<ak__> hi
<apparle> hi guys
<|DiscoZohan|> Hello, i have specific problem
<|DiscoZohan|> so, schema - http://pastebin.org/47707
<|DiscoZohan|> full code ( totally 60 rows ) - http://pastebin.org/47708
<|DiscoZohan|> please read my comments at bottom of the script
<|DiscoZohan|> so the problem - why query executes twice, is it bug ?
<|DiscoZohan|> btw, if its not many to many - everything okey
<|DiscoZohan|> if many to many - so getSqlQuery reproduce additional query ( as i found )
<Bookman> I just upgraded to 9.10 and still no wireless support for my laptop!  Is this never going to be supported in Kubuntu?
<Bookman> Works great by default in Ubuntu.
<localnnuser__> did any one tried remastersys under karmic?
<apparle> Bookman: install wicd
<apparle> the network manager is growing,,,,,,,,,,, ut will take some more time
<Bookman> apparle, how do I install wicd if I have not network?
<Bookman> *no network
<apparle> which computer are you using
<Bookman> ?
<lokpest> hi, when does kubuntu stop suporting kde3
<apparle> I mean now
<Bookman> Do you want brand/model?
<lokpest> in 8.04
<apparle> No I mean how are you chatting with me
<Bookman> ubuntu
<Bookman> Same machine
<apparle> on same comp/ from live CD or  you have both DEs installed
<Bookman> Both installed
<apparle> I mean both work independently or you have install KDE over GNOME or vice-versa
<apparle> I mean how do you switch between ubuntu and kubuntu..... by a restart or log off?
<lordganesh> i can't install nvidia drivers
<apparle> lordganesh: what do you mean you can't ............ tell your problem
<apparle>  in detail
<apparle> Bookman: you there?
<lordganesh>  i install package named nvidia-glx -180 ....but it doesn't work too
<apparle> After you install nvidia-glx-180 you have to enable it through Hardware drivers
<apparle> and did the package install correctly or gave any error
<lordganesh> but hardware drivers still doesn't show me anything...... package install correctly
<lordganesh> ganesh divekar
<Bookman> apparle, sec
<Bookman> apparle, sorry, family stuff
<apparle> Bookman: :)
<jamesjedimaster> lordganesh: may be you have to reboot so the system can detect them
<rex_> Hi everyone. great day I'll bet ^^
<Bookman> apparle, I installed Ubuntu first, then installed Kubuntu within that.
<CytoToxic> Did you know a hard drive has over 1 sector
<apparle> Bookman: then install wicd in ubuntu .... it will be automatically installed in kubuntu also. but make
<CytoToxic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<CytoToxic> ban me
<apparle> Bookman: but make sure you remove the old KDE network manager before you install wicd.........Idon't remember its name
<Bookman> apparle, will this effect my current Ubuntu setup though?
<kohwj> help, kopete freezes when i start it and takes up 95% cpu
<hehehehehe> hi all i need help with read write access to my HDD's. I have like 6 to 7 hdd in my computer and I want all of them to have read write access on boot up
<hehehehehe> everytime I start the computer or restart I have to enter a password before I can acess them can someone help
<Bookman_> apparle, worked wonderful, thanks!
<Bookman_> No need to delete old network manager.  Apt takes care of it all.
<hoch> hi there
<hoch> people here?
<hoch> :a..!
<hoch> what a boring chat users
<rex_> hi hoch whats up
<rex_> Hi everyone,just to check Kpdf = Xpdf or different application, source from Xpdf?
<zombine> So... I'm having a spot of trouble with flash... The video players just don't render at all. Reinstalling from apt didn't work, neither did copying the .so directly to the plugins directory for mozilla
<zombine> rex_: They are different apps akaik
<rex_> thanks I'll check it out
<luis_> good nite 2 u all guys i need some help pls
<luis_> i was trying to add the amarok repository on adept manager and adept mnager crashes now i cannot open it how do i undo this help pls?
<asobi> gwenviwer is atrocious for reading images
<asobi> what's a good replacement
<luis_> good nite
<luis_> does anyone knows how can i install the latest amarok on kubuntu 8.04?
<luis_> hi again
<luis_> i need help i just notice that i need xine-extraplugins to make amarok work but even when that xine-extraplugin appears on adept manager they are gray so it wont let me install it how can i turn it black so it can be inatallable?
<luis_> installable?
 * ponting waves hello
<LamaChok> Can anyone tell me how to open another terminal through an existing terminal
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: congrats :)
<dvinchi> amarok suck
<dvinchi> is pure sheet
<shadeslayer> dvinchi: ?
<shadeslayer> dvinchi: its fine imo...
<taker0109> yo
<master_> hello
<bashca> hi there  any 1 can  help me ?? The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork !
<avihayb> :->
<avihayb> let me guess, a kpackagekit error?
<bashca> yes
<bashca> avihayb: ;)   do u have  the same  error !!
<avihayb> yhe, sometimes
<bashca> ;)
<avihayb> I'm guessing it happens on an update
<morecrow> What is polkit-kde-manager and why does it tell me it has crashed all the time, and why doesn't it seem to have any effect on anything, I just click OK and go on with my business, seemingly unscathed
<bashca> yes
<avihayb> do you want to select what to upgrade, or wanna let it upgrade everything?
<bashca> avihayb: i want  to upgrade what  i got  in notified
<avihayb> If you want to let it upgrade everything, you can just write "sudo apt-get upgrade" from a terminal, and answer the questions
<avihayb> if you wanna select what to upgrade, I suggest you use another graphical package manager, like synaptic
<bashca> avihayb: thanks
<avihayb> kpackagekit will probebly work ok next time you try it
<bashca> The following packages have been kept back:   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<bashca> avihayb: i got  it  i must  to                             dits-upgrade
<bashca> must do ...
<brmassa> guys, how can i set my 5.1 sound on kubuntu? settings > multimedia only shows the backend lib...
<avihayb> bashca: I only got that message after I installed the experimental .30rc kernel
<bashca> aha
<avihayb> I guess it will be that way, untill the mainstream kernel version will pass .30
<avihayb> so, yhe, you need to dist-upgrade, but I'll wait till 9.10 officially comes out (9.10 comes with .31 krenel
<mauri> my partition manager is not able to see correclty 1Tb usb hd
<mauri> I need u gui utility to synch 2 folders
<taker0109> hello
<taker0109> mauri: thats allot of stuff
<mauri> taker0109:  ??
<taker0109> yeah
<GNU\tkitoi> hello
<GNU\tkitoi> does anybody know about a program to display dialogs in kde 4.2?
<GNU\tkitoi> like zenity for gnome?
<mauri> taker0109:  i dont understand
<taker0109> mauri: do you have all the hdd full of stuff
<mauri> taker0109:  the program works with internal HD, only with the external usd HD (iTb) it is not able to works
<taker0109> mauri: the reason i said that is because theirs a point to how much can be indexed and how much can be read off of that index
<avihayb> GNU\tkitoi: if you do you mean creating them from scripts?
<mauri> taker0109:  is there a solution
<GNU\tkitoi> avihayb: yes indeed
<taker0109> mauri: is it a 1TB mybook by WD
<mauri> taker0109:  yes
<taker0109> well thats the problem itself
<taker0109> mauri: did it come with software etc.
<mauri> taker0109: no, i partitioned it into vista
<mauri> taker0109: now it has more than one partitions
<taker0109> mauri: oh crap
<avihayb> and you are looking for something that will look like qt or are you not picky?
<GNU\tkitoi> well I'll take anything that works for now :-)
<taker0109> mauri: does vista see ur 1tb in device manager
<mauri> taker0109: of course
<taker0109> mauri: do u have XP
<GNU\tkitoi> avihayb:  this is only for testing purpose
<mauri> taker0109: sorry, i have to go thanks
<taker0109> mauri:k
<avihayb> GNU\tkitoi: well, useing the keywords "script dialog" in synaptic, the promising option right now is ssft. read the package description
<avihayb> !info ssft
<ubottu> ssft (source: ssft): Shell Scripts Frontend Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<avihayb> the full description
<GNU\tkitoi> ok thanks
<avihayb> there is also a ok, he left
<taker0109> haha
<taker0109> backpack
<taker0109> is kubuntu available for PS3
<avihayb> surprisingly, the answer is yes!
<taker0109> wow
<taker0109> cuz im currently running YDL 6.1
<avihayb> there is this article: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3  it's outdated.
<taker0109> haha outdated
<ponting> sorry i was disconnected...
<ponting> is any one there to help me with my ntfs mounting problem ...
<ponting> :-(
 * ponting unhappy with response in this channel
 * ponting says !!! help  help help !!!!
<lore__> Hi everybody
<JohnFlux> if I immediately plug power in, it beeps, indicating that I plugged in power.  But 30 seconds later, it hibernates anyway
<JohnFlux> ^^ When my laptop runs out of battery I get a warning that it will hibernate in 30 seconds
<JohnFlux> messages in wrong order :-D
<JohnFlux> This is quite a bad bug :)
<Andreas1234> hi!
<Andreas1234> i have a German kubuntu jaunty and I need to write some textxts in Chinese sometimes
<Andreas1234> Now I was looking in google how to do it and found two ways:
<Andreas1234> activating langugae support for chinese in k-menu -settings, language and regions
<Andreas1234> or by installing skin-pinyin
<Andreas1234> all I would like to know know is: which is the preferred method ?
<Andreas1234> It should be as easy as possible, as comfortable as possible and as small as possible.
<galeon> can you suggest how i could make kubuntu faster in my computer?
<Andreas1234> I need not have all my menus in Chinese, only wrioting in open office, etc
<gokhan_> ns
<r00t_ninja> can i have the panel disabled on certain desktops and if so how?
<amgarchIn9> anybody using kde in 9.10? Do you have shutdown/reboot buttons in Leave-menu or on C-Alt-Del?
<nicolas> Bonjour y q t  il quelqun ?
<GarthPS> hi
<GarthPS> I am encurting an error during KarmicUpgrades
<GarthPS> does some one know were i can find support? to help me to avoid being forced to make an clean new installl..
<Tscheesy_> !fr | nicolas
<ubottu> nicolas: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> GarthPS: #ubuntu+!
<ikonia> GarthPS: #ubuntu+1
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS: the upgrade should be done in the Konsole with x stopped - here you find a Link to the wiki : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc
<GarthPS> sorry but the link direct to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<GarthPS> and it is what i have done
<GarthPS> It is sayed nowhere to do it in a console..
<GarthPS> what do i do know? I was in the installation of package stage..
<Tscheesy_> did you do the proposed Troubleshooting (in the wiki)
<GarthPS> I am encurting an error during KarmicUpgrades : I hav followed this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu and the installatin is hanging .I am in the installation of package stage and the interface has frozen
<ikonia> GarthPS: join/ask in #ubuntu+1
<GarthPS> done :)
<p_masho> how do I stop the "sounds", eg on click, cancel noises etc..
<p_masho> how do I stop the "sounds", eg on click, cancel noises etc..
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: can't found it
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS: opend a Terminal? try to run
<Tscheesy_> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: 	
<GarthPS> dpkg: the area of the database state is locked by another process
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_:dpkg: the area of the database state is locked by another process
<Tscheesy_> yes - try to close the kpackage* App and wait for the DB to get freed
<Andreas1234> i have a German kubuntu jaunty and I need to write some textxts in Chinese sometimes
<Andreas1234> Now I was looking in google how to do it and found two ways:
<Andreas1234> activating langugae support for chinese in k-menu -settings, language and regions
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_:I found the bad guy... and  sudo killall -9 karmic resolve
<Andreas1234> or by installing skin-pinyin
<FloodBotK1> Andreas1234: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_:now sudo dpkg --configure -a work
<Andreas1234> all I would like to know know is: which is the preferred method ?
<Andreas1234> I need not have all my menus in Chinese, only wrioting in open office, etc
<Tscheesy_> try to resume the Dist-upgrade without reboot @ GarthPS
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_:but does the installation will well end up? like with all step of th gui?
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_:yep yep I know that ;)
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS: yes - but use dist-upgrade
<GarthPS> yes after sudo dpkg --configure -a has finished
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: so if I pass through "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" it will be ok ?
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS: the X-server should be stopped during 9.04→9.10dev upgrade
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: so what does it mean?
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS: CTRL+ALT+F1 sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: when? juste after 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' right?
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: why all of this is NOT on the karmic upgrade page?
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS: yes - after dist-upgrade reboot for the new Kernel
<MarcoPau> hello, I don't have any entry for mass storage devices in systemsettings. am I missing any package?
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: so to be sure (and really thanks for your help) I finish dpkg ,go to a virtual terminal stop kdm, distupgrade and reboot.right?
<Tscheesy_> GarthPS:  before reboot - you could do another update/dist-upgrade
<GarthPS> :p
<GarthPS> ok
<GarthPS> Tscheesy_: (I feel that the gui had hanged on asking user for a change of congif file..)
<gmarzio_> ciux
<gmarzio_> have a good linux day
<gmarzio_> j
<gmarzio_> joint $nick
<gmarzio_> hi
<gmarzio_> Tscheesy_ how i can insert nick in messages?
<Tscheesy_> gmarzio_: ?
<gmarzio_> : yeah
<gmarzio_> i want to automate it!!
<gmarzio_> I use quassel
<Tscheesy_> gmarzio_: may you ask in #quassel
<gmarzio_> ok
<gmarzio_> tanks
<SunlessHalo> hola folks
<SunlessHalo> please, how shall i reenable sound if just dropped out, claimed to use PulseAudio instead of Intel HDA, but no sound is gotten?
<ibou> hi
<ibou> i have libdvdcss2, libdvdnav4, libdvdread4, w32codecs, ffmpeg. I can read dvds with dragon player but not with kmplayer. Anyone have an idea ?
<ibou> !kmplayer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmplayer
<ionut_> does anyone knows why i cannot login on my yahoo id with pidgin ?
<S-man_> Does anyone knows how cool programms for kubuntu?
<mattias_> cheers, anyone here that can help me with a step by step upgrade from KDE 4.2.2 to 4.3?
<mattias_> on kubuntu 9.04
<lordganesh> help me on installing nvidia-drivers
<philipp__> whats the problem?
<taker0109> yo yo yo
<lordganesh> i tried to install nvidia drivers from apt -get but hardware drivers don't show any available drivers to activate
<philipp__> you have kubuntu?
<xevil> has anyone tried 9.10 Beta?  if so did you have any issues in the upgrade?
<philipp__> aren't this driver in system/Hardwaredriver?
<lordganesh> no i m using ubuntu 9.04.... previously they are working fine .... then i format pc..then i install all backup packages by dpkg....and activate drivers ..but they give low graphics error problem ..so i remove them....then install again by apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 .but it doesn't work
<philipp__> have you tried to download it on the nvidia site?
<lordganesh> no .
<philipp__> then try XD
<lordganesh> please explain in detail. i don't know what xd is
<Cimmo> hello
<Cimmo> just upgraded from hardy to karmic rc
<Cimmo> nvidia drivers fail to be loaded with: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<Cimmo> tried both 185 and 17x both fail
<Cimmo> any clue?
<philipp__> lordganesh: what card, serie do you have?
<lordganesh> nvidia 8400gs
<MidMark> back again
<MidMark> so any clue about nvidia and karmic?
<philipp__> http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=en
<MidMark> I know, but I wonder why karmic packages they do not work
<MidMark> I instlaled via jockey, module is compiled and everything seems fine
<MidMark> but then does not work
<philipp__> lordganesh: did you find your card?
<MidMark> I have 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro NVS 140M (rev a1)
<lordganesh> it is nvidia 8400gs sorry for delay
<MidMark> philipp__: ah you are not speaking with me
<philipp__> MidMark: ? no i think not or do you have a problem?
<philipp__> lordganesh: ok than search it on the site i wrote to you
<MidMark> philipp__: I have issues with nvidia drivers, they worked perfectly on hardy, upgraded to karmic and now they are not working anymore
<MidMark> ad said I got: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<MidMark> even if the module seems compiled and correctly installed
<lordganesh> philipp__: i downloaded it but i see it is .run file ..how to install them...
<philipp__> MidMark: make modprobe nvidia
<philipp__> MidMark: sry only write in the terminal:"modprobe nvidia"
<MidMark> with sudo?
<philipp__> lordganesh: open terminal write "sudo chmod +x (and drag and drop the file into the terminal and then click enter)
<lordganesh> nest
<lordganesh> sorry next
<MidMark> uff, back
<philipp__> MidMark: i think this is not not necessary
<philipp__> write sudo (and drop the file into the terminal)
<MidMark> philipp__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300533/
<MidMark> philipp__: which file?
<philipp__> MidMark:  did you upgrade your xorg?
<philipp__> MidMark: i spoke to lordgansh
<Cimmo> philipp__: of course, I upgraded all hardy to karmic
<Cimmo> sorry back to MidMark
<Cimmo> grr
<philipp__> ?
<Cimmo> sorry it continue to change my nick
<lordganesh> philipp__: gives errror command not foubd
<Cimmo> anyway I'm MidMark
<lordganesh> philipp__: gives errror command not found
<philipp__> pastebin your konsole text
<lordganesh> philipp__: what does it mean . i m really new to ubuntu
<philipp__> open your browser and go to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<philipp__> and there you can copy and paste your text of your terminal
<philipp__> lordganesh: do you understand?
<lordganesh> nope
<philipp__> MidMark: ?
<philipp__> lordganesh: did you open the browser?
<gmarzio> hi
<lordganesh> ya.. first i drag file in browser ..click paste ... and paste in terminal ...command not found..   then i paster teminal text in that window...then click paste ...and paste in terminal..same result
<philipp__> ? no
<lordganesh> then wht
<philipp__> open the browser go to this side http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<lordganesh> ya next
<philipp__> than you cope the whole text in the terminal and paste it in the site http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and save and give me the link
<rs_> running 9.10 beta on a dell vostro 1520, the problem is that wireless does not work, the b43 driver is loaded, the firmware is installed, but no device is created, I only get eth0 and lo
<rs_> any ideas?
<lordganesh> philipp__: sudo '/home/lordganesh/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-185.18.36-pkg1.run'
<Guest50355> wie installier ich vcl in ubuntu
<Guest50355> wwww
<Guest50355> klk
<philipp__> lordganesh: ok?
<MidMark2> philipp__: any other idea how to fix my nvidia drivers?
<MidMark2> jockey log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300553/
<MidMark2> xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300554/
<philipp__> did you do what i told you?
<MidMark2> MidMark2: what you told me sorry?
<philipp__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213409
<lordganesh> philipp__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300563/
<philipp__> lordgansh give me the output
<philipp__> please
<lordganesh> philipp__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/300568/
<philipp__> you have to write chmod +x
<philipp__> lordganesh: did it work?
<lordganesh> ok it works .. but it gives this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/300569/
<philipp__> did you have envy installed?
<mattias_> hi, i am all new to linux. As i understand many different organisations and people programming the kde. Which one is best to get for a beginner (that might not program that much)
<mattias_> i am running kubunty 9.04
<Ev0luti0n_> you don't need to program to run linux
<Ev0luti0n_> kubuntu 9.04 is fine
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> best eye candy you can get, and simple tu use.
<Ev0luti0n_> *to
<mattias_> i already have had a couple of bugs and when i report it it says i not run latest kde
<mattias_> when i check in dolphin the kde version is 4.2.2
<mattias_> as i understand there is a 4.3 version, but i dont manage to find a good installer
<mattias_> good = easy
<SunlessHalo> hello folks
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<SunlessHalo> I've got a question: I've installed Karmic on default graphics... KWin works *nearly* fine, vlc&kaffeine as well, but other openGL stuff such as Tuxracer flickers unwithstandably
<SunlessHalo> ah, and the question is, shall I install catalysts or somehow configure the driver?
<SunlessHalo> my videocard is integrated ATI Radeon Mobility X1450 (on centrino1duo chipset)
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: you're also sure radeonHD is the suitable driver for a 3y old integrated ATi Radeon X1450 videocard on centrino1duo board?
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, look in your package manager for ATi Radeon X1450 mobility, and you'll see the driver  xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd. check properties
<SunlessHalo> okaye
<xorred> updated to 9.10 today, sound gone
<SunlessHalo> another question: amaroK consumes too much CPU and brings Xine to malfunction more than seldom... shall I somehow reconfigure it, or do you recommend me an other audio player? (if yes, which one?)
<xorred> so bad I can't fix it in any possible way I could find
<xorred> my motherboard is p5q pro
<xorred> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, I use VLC exclusively , it's not that amarok doesn't work on my system the version2 is clunky to use
<xorred> btw... any ops here who are also ops on #ubuntu?
<SunlessHalo> what about some other stuff such as audacious, xmms, banshee, rhythmbox? what are the recommendations?
<robin0800> SunlessHalo: if you need replay gain the list is very short so what do you need?
<ign0ramus> hey all
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, I havent used xmms in yrs ,and I hear rhythmbox is broken on some setups, and banshee I have no idea
<robin0800> BluesKaj: songbird is working for me
<BluesKaj> robin0800,  SunlessHalo, wants a recommendation
<SunlessHalo> at the moment i am using Totem as a temporary solution :\
<SunlessHalo> since amaroK manages to disable my Intel HDA audio device once in two sessions, and except of that consumes pretty much resources
<robin0800> BluesKaj: thats why I asked him what functions he needs/wants
<SunlessHalo> should be compact, clear, shortcuttable, some ODS would be nice
<ign0ramus> SunlessHalo: some have said the Amarok sound issues are due to Pulseaudio, which you don't need if you're only running KDE
<robin0800> SunlessHalo: try rhythmbox then but replay gain has been broken on this for ages
<xorred> anyone on my non-working sound in 9.10?
<SunlessHalo> replay gain?
<xorred> I can give more details
<SunlessHalo> what does it mean?
<robin0800> SunlessHalo: Itunes normalisation if you like
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8157630#post8157630
<xorred> here are all details
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: was browsing adept for query "ati radeon" but unfortunately found nothing
<ign0ramus> xorred: i don't think alsamixer is used in karmic
<xorred> hmm
<xorred> but still, there is no sound
<xorred> I set pulseaudio to be default of my system settings
<xorred> still no sound
<ign0ramus> xorred: have you checked settings in System Settings > Multimedia?
<xorred> yes
<ign0ramus> xorred: got it
<xorred> I can also share screen or screenshots...
<ign0ramus> xorred: can you test pulse or your Intel card? do either work when you test?
<xorred> no working test
<xorred> no sound
<xorred> ...
<xorred> how can I check from command line?
<xorred> actually, I have only one sound card, but it's shown in multimedia as HDA digital, HDA analog, and pulseaudio
<ign0ramus> xorred: you can use "locate *.ogg"
<xorred> none work
<robin0800> xorred: alsmixer
<ign0ramus> xorred: then "mplayer <filename>.ogg"
<xorred> no sound
<xorred> AO: [pulse] Init failed: Connection refused
<ign0ramus> xorred: if you're only using KDE, I would suggest removing pulseaudio altogether
<ign0ramus> xorred: it has no use in KDE and can cause conflicts. Remove it.
<xorred> apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio - no such package
<xorred> what about skype?
<xorred> doesn't it use pulseaudio?
<ign0ramus> xorred: "sudo apt-get remove --purge pulse" and hit tab button twice
<ign0ramus> xorred: i have Skype using alsa
<xorred> nothing found on tabtab
<xorred> hmm I have esound installed too
<ign0ramus> xorred: esound?
<xorred> apt-get install pulseaudio suggests removing esound
<ign0ramus> xorred: have you upgraded multiple times?
<xorred> check that url out
<xorred> http://etherpad.com/hEAne2bRwX
<SunlessHalo> how can I inquire which graphic driver is in use and what's its current functionality?
<xorred> I'm typing my output there
<xorred> no I upgraded just once
<xorred> but I installed esound long ago so skype would work...
<xorred> SunlessHalo: lspci
<ign0ramus> xorred: hmm... I would try 1)removing esound and then 2) moving your card up in preference in system settings.
<xorred> did move in pref.
<xorred> nothing :)
<xorred> removing esound
<ign0ramus> xorred: possibly a restart of X is necessary. and see if you get any message about a sound device failing.
<xorred> I hear a pop in my speakers
<xorred> that's it on reboot or x restart
<xorred> rebooting now...
<xorred> hope you're still here then :)
<ign0ramus> xorred: ok
<ign0ramus> xorred: i hope someone can answer my grep question1
<SunlessHalo> xorred: some noob-friendlier output?
<robin0800> xorred: hit shift at reboot
<xorred> why shift?
<xorred> robin0800?
<ign0ramus> ok, so here's why i popped in today... how can i use grep to chop off the output once i've got the output i need?
<robin0800> xorred: to use the text boot thing
<SunlessHalo> ok, I just want to inquire the name of driver my videocard is using now, and wether direct rendering and 3D acc are on... could anybody tell me commands for that?
<ign0ramus> for example, the commmand: "sensors -f -A coretemp-isa-0000 | grep +" gives me the temp, which is what I want, but some other info that I don't need or want. How do i get it to print ONLY the temp?
<mattias_> hello, i have 1 question. Can i run applications in windows xp partition under Kubuntu or do i need to install it under kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> mattias_: if you're accessing the XP partition from Kubuntu, you will need to use wine or otherwise to run win32/64 apps.
<xorred> ola again
<xorred> so... no sound
<ign0ramus> mattias_: if you're booting into your XP partition, everything will be as before
<ign0ramus> xorred: :(
<xorred> interesting thing: my sound card in kmix shows as realtekALC1200
<xorred> but it as HDA INTEL earlier
<xorred> I'm sure it's not realtek...
<ign0ramus> xorred: do you have more than one device?
<xorred> ni
<xorred> no
<xorred> only the motherboard
<ign0ramus> xorred: yeah, lspci definitely reported your card as HDA Intel, which is similar to the card I have
<xorred> previously (prior to upgrade) I saw my front jacks & back jacks and hda intel
<nino> ciao
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, open adept again and choose Sources, then 'editsoftware sources', make sure the boxes are all checked except the sourcecode , same for the 'other software tab' except for the cdrom box.
<xorred> :(
<xorred> no  sound for xorred
 * SunlessHalo is using the new KgetIt packager, but probably will install adept soon
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: how can i inquire how is my VGA being accelerated right now?
<shadeslayer> SunlessHalo: kpackagekit : :P
<SunlessHalo> that one, exactly :D
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, glxinfo
<BluesKaj> in the konsole
<SunlessHalo> i dont understand the output
<robin0800> SunlessHalo: you can adjust the software sources from that
<SunlessHalo> something simpler pls
<SunlessHalo> robin0800: ok, I'm now just wondering WHAT is so far being done with my VGA :)
<robin0800> SunlessHalo: see BluesKaj comment above
<SunlessHalo> robin0800: understood, but i personally can't understand according to that output wether i get direct rendering, 3D acc or so
<robin0800> SunlessHalo: pastebin it see topic
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, glxinfo | grep dir
<xorred> pastebin.com the output
<BluesKaj> glxinfo | grep 3D
<BluesKaj> xorred, it should only be one line for the grep commands
<mattias_> lol if you crash the kde and your desktop is black..how do you get it back?
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: well, there is no evidence of 3D renering :\
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, do glxinfo | grep 3D , paste the output in here
<xorred> cmon guys... please give a hand
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8157630#post8157630
<SunlessHalo> vladislav@vladislav-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep 3D
<SunlessHalo>     GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1236901
<xorred> that is the correct one
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, looks good
<BluesKaj> gott arun some errands BBL
<xorred> wtf... wrong again
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821 that one
 * SunlessHalo bbl
<SunlessHalo> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<sven624> so whats the problem ?
 * sven624 is bored
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821
<xorred> that is :)
<sven624> hmm update not done ? connection broke while updating and the alsamixer fails ?
<sven624> make a update again
<xorred> update again?
<xorred> how?
<xorred> I did run apt-get get update & upgrade
<sven624> apt-get remove alsamixer && apt-get install alsamixer should repair it
<xorred> E: Couldn't find package alsamixer
<sven624> hmm thats not good
<xorred> alsa-utils
<xorred> still broken
<mercure> salut
<mercure> salut
 * bomber1968 is bored again
<bomber1968> @DerHorst irgendwie dummer spitzname
<DerHorst> *kopfkratz* das sagt mir einer, der sich "bomber" nennt?
<sven624> wieso ?
<sven624> ^^
<DerHorst> Verstehe nicht so ganz, wie Du da jetzt drauf kommst
<jamesjedimaster> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821
<xorred> please gimme a hand
<slow-motion> hi
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821
<mauri> my parttition manager is not able to mange usb external 1Tb hd, why?
<russlar> mauri: which partition manager are you using?
<xorred> sound not working - v
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821
<mauri> russlar: the one for kubuntu (koala)
<russlar> mauri: I'm not familair with that one, but I know a great deal about partitioning and filesystems. What's the error you're seeing?
<kalp> what is default keyboard shortcut for switching desktops on kubuntu?
<mauri> russlar: no errors. The tool does not allow to see partition or modify them
<russlar> is the disk mounted?
<russlar> mauri?
<russlar> mauri: is teh disk mounted?
<mauri> russlar: oh yes
<russlar> mauri: unmount it
<mauri> russlar: it work correctly. Yhe only thing im not able to do is manage the partition.... it seem that the problem is because 1Tb size
<mauri> russlar: done
<russlar> mauri: and you realize that repartioning a disk will likely wipe the data on it?
<russlar> mauri: have you tried gparted?
<russlar> I know it's a gnome app, but I've had good luck with that
<russlar> and what are you trying to manage?
<mauri> russlar: yes, gparted gives the same result. It see total size but it is not able to see the disk partition and so it is not able to manage then
<russlar> what about the disk are you trying to manage?
<russlar> are you trying to resize partitions?
<mauri> russlar: extrenal usb WD 1TB size
<russlar> mauri: yes, I gathered that. what exactly are you trying to do?
<russlar> mauri: do you want to resize the partitions?
<mauri> russlar: actually it has 4 partition (ntfs). What i wnat to do is remove one and resize an other
<reagleBRKLN> KDE4 kfmclient doesn't have a move command anymore, so how can you send things to the trash from the console? I used to hvae an alias for kfmclient move "$@" trash:/ 2> /dev/null
<russlar> mauri: the disk probably had a windows label on it that parted can't understand
<russlar> mauri: you may need to do this from windows
<legnaleurc> do you exprience the copy issue of klipper? i can't copy strings.(Karmic)
<mauri> russlar: ohmm ... it strange
<russlar> mauri: yeah, parted can work with the old ms-dos disk label just fine
<ilia_> legnaleurc: I did with KDE 4.3 from PPA
<russlar> mauri: I just don't know if that label type can handle a disk that large
<mauri> russlar: with my internal hd (ntfs partitions too) no problems
<ilia_> legnaleurc: after the last upgrade it works again
<russlar> mauri: let's try this
<russlar> it shows up in an fdisk -l, yeah?
<mauri> russlar: what exaclty i have to do?
<legnaleurc> illia_: crap ... it seems happens on all Qt application
<russlar> mauri: get teh device name from the fdisk -l (/dev/sd?)
<legnaleurc> illia_: is that fix merged to Kubuntu team?
<ilia_> legnaleurc: do you use PPA?
<jhutchins_lt> mauri: Is there any way you can copy the data somewhere else then repartition the drive and restore it?
<ilia_> legnaleurc: IIRC, it was a problem with qt library
<legnaleurc> illia_: nope. i'm using karmic rc without ppa source.
<mauri> jhutchins_lt: unfortunally no. I already thought to do that ut i dont have another disk as larger as that
<russlar> mauri: yeah, that's the last resort
<russlar> mauri: do you have the device name?
<mauri> russlar: please if you have time, tell me the step to correct the problem
<russlar> mauri: that's what I'm tryign to do....
<jhutchins_lt> mauri: As russlar told you, even if you can get a partition tool to work, there's a chance you'll loose everything anyway.
<ilia_> legnaleurc: if it's the latest version, you probably should opena bug
<mauri> russlar: i have 5 partition on usd hd
<jhutchins_lt> mauri: Have you tried the gparted live CD?
<ilia_> legnaleurc: is this a fresh install or oan upgrade?
<legnaleurc> ilia_: i'm sorry about keeping typo your nickname :(
<russlar> mauri: is id /dev/sdc? /dev/sdd/
<jhutchins_lt> russlar: I'll leave him to you.
<mauri> russlar: sdb...
<mauri> jhutchins_lt: no yet
<russlar> mauri: ok
<mauri> jhutchins_lt: i cant try after
<russlar> do exactly this: sudo parted /dev/sdb
<legnaleurc> ilia_: upgrade form beta
<russlar> mauri:  do exactly this: sudo parted /dev/sdb
<ilia_> legnaleurc: try to install fresh or try to create new user and login with it
<mauri> russlar: done
<russlar> now do this: print
<mauri> russlar: nothing happen
<russlar> paste the output
<russlar> mauri: nothing at all happened?
<ilia_> legnaleurc: BTW, many IRC clients (e.g. Konversation) support TAB completion of nicknames
<legnaleurc> ilia_: ya, i'll install fresh after release. thanks for your information.
<mauri> no
<ilia_> legnaleurc: you're welcome
<mauri> russlar: only : (parted)
<legnaleurc> ilia_: i simply forgot it ><
<russlar> mauri: after the print, it dropped you to another prompt?
<mauri> russlar: yes
<russlar> mauri: then parted does not understand this disk label. you need to repartition it with windows
<kalp> what is default keyboard shortcut for switching desktops on kubuntu?
<jhutchins_lt> russlar: Why do you think it's an issue with the label?
<mauri> russlar: ok, but i dont nderstand which of 5 partitoons i have to rename
<jhutchins_lt> mauri: I'd try the live CD.
<jamesjedimaster> kalp: there is not, you define on system settings
<jhutchins_lt> russlar: I have yet to see a windows filesystem that Linux couldn't handle better and more safely.
<maco> ntfs on vista or 7
<kalp> jamesjedimaster: how?
<maco> that version of ntfs is not supported by ntfs-3g
<maco> only xp's version
<russlar> jhutchins_lt: filesystems, yes
<russlar> jhutchins_lt: disk labels are not filesystems
<jhutchins_lt> russlar: Right, and linux should be able to handle the partition regardless of it's label.
<russlar> jhutchins_lt: aparently now
<jhutchins_lt> russlar: There might be some other problem than the label, which is just data within the partition table.
<russlar> jhutchins_lt: I don't know fdisk well enough to walk someone through using it like mauri wants to
<avihayb__> kalp: default shortcut to switching desktops should be ctrl+F<number_of_desktop>
<jhutchins_lt> russlar: It may be a limitation of the version of parted that's in kubuntu.
<kalp> avihayb__: ctrl+F is for find
<jhutchins_lt> mauri: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jhutchins_lt> mauri: Be sure to read the docs on the web site too.
<avihayb__> ctrl-f1 ctrl-f2 ...
<doni> join #bandung
<jamesjedimaster> kalp: system settings -> keyboard and mouse -> global keyboard shortcuts
<avihayb__> and you can change it from system settings if you like, look under input actions or keyboard & mouse
<kalp> jamesjedimaster: i have tried, desktop switching is not there in the list, but i got the solution from avihayb__, its ctrl+F1/F2..
<mauri> russlar: ok thanks a lot
<kalp> avihayb__: thanks
<jamesjedimaster> kalp: and yes, ctrl f1, ctrl f2 are for each desktop you have
<avihayb__> my pleasure
<mauri> jhutchins_lt: thank, i suppose that with gparted live cd no i wont have problems (I hope)
<FinnArild> On ubuntu 9.02 - I install kubuntu-desktop, but get kde 4.2.2 ... shouldn't I get a newer version?
<FinnArild> there's something about the Kola repos?
<evelina> hi, I have a problem with Kubuntu 9.10 RC
<BluesKaj> evelina, ask in #ubuntu
<xorred> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1299821 - I have the same version and a problem too ;) wanna swap? :D
<evelina> ok
<xorred> BluesKaj: do you know any ops there? I'm banned since like 3 months in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> evelina, sorry ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> evelina, #ubuntu+1
<xorred> there's nobody in that channel BluesKaj
<xorred> oops
<xorred> my mistake
<LjL> xorred: #ubuntu-ops for appealing bans in #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> xorred, your behaviour got you banned ?
<xorred> yea
<xorred> I got mad at a dude for dissing me
<xorred> and cursed all along (but he deserved it really well)
<BluesKaj> well, usually ppl who arouse my anger get put on ignore
<BluesKaj> you want to curse the guy pm him and curse him in there
<xorred> I'll ignore ... good idea
<Malte> hi
<maco> BluesKaj: harassment via pm can earn a ban too, i think...
<Malte> i have a problem with kubuntu i can not solve. Plasma workshop crash on login.
<BluesKaj> maco , if they were cursing each other , it's better for them to do it privately :)
<xorred> haha true
<maco> BluesKaj: but if its only one doing the cursing...
<BluesKaj> well, cursing is grounds for banning in the channel text , pms can be defeated
<BluesKaj> anyway , ignore works for me
<Malte> is it possible to restore kde to default? when i add a widget my screen went black. Now i get stuck at log in with Plasma workshop crash all the time. When i try to remove in console it doesnt find the kde4 folder.
<Ronis_BR> does kubuntu need to be reinstalled to be correctly updated to a new version?
<BluesKaj> Ronis_BR, no ,one can update with update manager
<Ronis_BR> BlueEagle: but does it works?
<BluesKaj> Ronis_BR, to what are you trying to update ...9.10 or just update jaunty to include the latest updated packages?
<kalp> i am getting an error on starting kate "could not start ksmserver. check your installation", what could be the prblem?
<jamesjedimaster> maybe something you modify/insert on x11 config file
<jhutchins> kalp: You've done an update and something in KDE is not in sync.
<jhutchins> kalp: re-do the update and/or do a dpkg --reconfigure -a
<kalp> jhutchins: it mus be  coz i installed gnome
<jhutchins> kalp: Probably not, it's an an internal kde error.
<kalp> jhutchins: dpkg --reconfigure -a is not a valid command
<jhutchins> kalp: My apologies, it's --configure -a
<jhutchins> kalp:dpkg-reconfigure is a different command.
<jhutchins> kalp: Have you re-run the update?
<kalp> jhutchins: no
<jhutchins> kalp: aptitude update && aptitude upgrade - that might be all you need to do.
<cherubael> Hi
<kalp> jhutchins: ok
<cherubael> How to install MC in Kubuntu 9.10???
<jhutchins> cherubael: aptitude install mc?
<cherubael> i make "sudo aptitude install mc - > NOT WORKING :((
<cherubael> How to install midnight commander in Kubuntu 9.10???
<jamesjedimaster> it should be sudo apt-get install mc
<totix800> I got two users user1 and user2. I want user2 two access users1s home folder with all permissions. What would be the best way to do that?
<vallhalla81> totix800: as a perment feature or just sometimes?
<totix800> permanent
<BluesKaj> totix800, give him/her your user pw
<totix800> Any real suggestions?
<vallhalla81> well you could go in to user management and edit the user so it can access externall drives automaticly
<BluesKaj> add the user to your group
<totix800> I already added group user1 to user2 and modified some testfiles with chmod 770 in user1s home folder but if I try to delete these files for example I'm getting a permission denied
<reagleBRKLN> hi, using kde 4.3.2 on kubuntu karmic. i've turned of shadows, but they stay on. even if i log out/in. they go away if i turn off all effect, or disable compositing
<SunlessHalo> yo folks... please, is there a maintained editor for grub?
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, which grub , legacy or grub2 ?
<SunlessHalo> the default one, i suppose some 1.97.kidna beta
<BluesKaj> dunno if grub2 is default on jaunty yet
<SunlessHalo> anyway, I only wanna comfortable editor for entries, splashes and settings
<localnnuser__> how much kde look has windows 7?
<localnnuser__> damn its very similar
<bohemio> hola
<lorena__> hola
<lorena__> me leeis?
<guest_kubuntu> hi
<guest_kubuntu> somebody tell me one thing
<guest_kubuntu> im on kubuntu 8.04 live CD now
<guest_kubuntu> i want to install it and... how long kubuntu 8.04 support will be?
<mfraz74> officially support for kubuntu 8.04 ends at the end of this month
<JontheEchidna> guest_kubuntu: probably around 6 more days
<guest_kubuntu> hmm..
<JontheEchidna> security fixes for common stuff with ubuntu will be available, but for KDE support there will be no more fixes
<guest_kubuntu> what do you think about my choise?
<mfraz74> might as well download 9.10
<guest_kubuntu> hmm but i am user of ATI cards and with new Xorg i cant use frglx
<guest_kubuntu> because ATI dropps support of my cards
<JontheEchidna> sucks, I had a similar situation in 8.10 with an older nvidia card
<JontheEchidna> not pleasant :(
<guest_kubuntu> anyone use kubuntu 8.04 now?
<mfraz74> there are a few on the kubuntu mailinglist
<guest_kubuntu> qt3 is dead?
<mfraz74> pretty much so i would say
<guest_kubuntu> thanks
<JontheEchidna> yeah, Qt Software/Nokia no longer support it
<guest_kubuntu> hmm there is no logic i think
<guest_kubuntu> if it is stable stuff then why?
<nevyn> I just updated my wife's machine to kubuntu jaunty.. kpdf, kghostview and kprinter all disappeared
<slow-motion> n8
<jamesjedimaster> nevyn: kpdf and ghostview were replaced by okular
<paul__> test
<nevyn> ok.
<paul__> hey, Just trying the new kubuntu 9.04
<nevyn> so okular prints my landscape pdfs centred in the incorrect orientation.
<nevyn> I hate printing.. so much.
<paul__> where is the niffty "add and remove Programs"
<jamesjedimaster> check that in system settings -> printer configuration and in okular
<nevyn> I think that's kpackage kit
<paul__> I've checked that, but it dosent have that nice list like Kubuntu 8.04 had
<FinnArild> Hm - I have installed nvidia-180 on my Acer REVO (nvidia ION) ... but I have problems with the display. When I start nvidia display settings the screen garbles and turns black. Any idea of what I could try?
<paul__> Im trying to get firefox on here
<paul__> and its harder than slackware
<paul__> Can someone help me figure out how to get some simple programs onto this thing
<FinnArild> paul__: on what?
<paul__> Kubuntu 9.04
<FinnArild> paul__: should be simple as putting on stockings
<nevyn> kpackagekit will work for that stuff
<paul__> yea, should be.
<nevyn> just put firefox in the search dialog
<paul__> it was on Kubuntu 8.04
<paul__> k let me try it
<FinnArild> paul__: Start applications, system and the package manager -and start searching.
<nevyn> ok..
<nevyn> where is kcontrol now?
<paul__> FinnArild: I have t hat program running
<paul__> FinnArild: but when I search "firefox" i get nothing
<paul__> :o now its different
<paul__> booyah!
<jason> :P
<FinnArild> paul__: don't use the search field, use the search button (or was it find?) ... anyway - the least intuitive :)
<nevyn> it is way less intuitive.. than adept was
<nevyn> I mean it works and all.. but...
<nevyn> I hate printing
<nevyn> so much hate.
<nevyn> conceptually simple things like landscape printing are a giant pita
<paul__> ok, so i got the updater finaly running thanks for the help FinnArild
<_6502_> yo ?
<drbobb> hey anyone figured out how to make monitor power-saving settings actually work?
<drbobb> no matter what I enter in system settings, screen lock and blanking still kick in
<drbobb> a little annoying when I watch a movie
<maco> drbobb: maybe if you click the battery and choose the "presentation" profile?
<drbobb> maco: ok, will try
<drbobb> maco: but it looked to me as if i disabled autolock altogether in system settings
<maco> *shrug*
<duffmean> Hey guys I have a question here. I am really new to Linux and I am having two major problems that i cannot solve because I am not able to understand the guides. Can anyone help me?
<pablo_> hola
<duffmean> hola
<nevyn> I hate printing.
<nevyn> so much hate do I have for it.
<duffmean> I need help to configure my monitor resolution and help to connect internet trough  wireless. Can anyone help me?
<duffmean> ty bb
<localnnuser__> can someone help me out with samba?
<localnnuser__> come on i need help!!
<localnnuser__> cant configure samba
<carpii> learn how to ask a question
<localnnuser__> i do... sudo apt-get install samba kdefiles-sharing i configure everything on system preferences but i cant see the computers on samba
<localnnuser__> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<carpii> what computers ?
<localnnuser__> either mine
 * carpii shrugs
<localnnuser__> i just cant see anythin on samba
<localnnuser__> i dont know if its dolphin or what
<carpii> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<localnnuser__> thats really old
<localnnuser__> and for gnome
<localnnuser__> where is samba configuration file located?
#kubuntu 2009-10-25
<ign0ramus> hey all.
<linux_> focsani
<ign0ramus> what's a quick command that will output only the total cpu being consumed at the moment?
<carpii> uptime | cut -d" " -f14 | cut -d"," -f1
<carpii> probably a better way, but that works
<carpii> unless you mean cpu in terms of %ge
<ign0ramus> carpii: thanks, but yeah, was looking for percentage
<vs> hello
<BobbyDrake> howdy, anybody home?
<BobbyDrake> oops, switching to kubuntu-netbook
<Guest6875> heya
<Guest6875> anyone running kubuntu 9.10?
<TuTUXG> here
<Guest6875> huh?
<jamesjedimaster> maybe in #ubuntu+1
<mikk_> o
<hunkar> hi
<kalp> which is the best netbook linux OS?
<bazhang> kalp kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kalp> bazhang: kubuntu doesnt have netbook version, as fas i know
<kalp> bazhang: but yes, ubuntu does hav
<kalp> bazhang: what abt moblin
<DengeSerhildan> hii
<bazhang> kalp, did you have a kubuntu/ubuntu specific support question?
<kalp> bazhang: no
<DengeSerhildan> Can I ask questions ?Can you help?
<DengeSerhildan> free ubuntu distributions over?
<bazhang> DengeSerhildan, not sure what you mean
<DengeSerhildan> Do you continue to wonder
<DengeSerhildan> ?
<DengeSerhildan> Does giving free ubuntu cd
<DengeSerhildan> ?
<bazhang> DengeSerhildan, are you referring to shipit ?
<bazhang> !shipit | DengeSerhildan
<ubottu> DengeSerhildan: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<DengeSerhildan> yes, but do not give cd?
<DengeSerhildan> it was unable to write cd at?
<bazhang> DengeSerhildan, they ship them to you. You need to click those links and request they do so.
<bazhang> DengeSerhildan, are you having issues with burning the iso to cd?
<hagabaka> is there a program for searching PPAs?
<DengeSerhildan> I clicked yes, but has written no cd
<DengeSerhildan> no
<bazhang> hagabaka, which ppa
<hagabaka> all of them
<bazhang> generally google program name ppa
<DengeSerhildan> I need cd?
<bazhang> DengeSerhildan, then order one
<DengeSerhildan> I got ubuntu cd?
<DengeSerhildan> bad internet connection can download here
<DengeSerhildan> :(
<DengeSerhildan> Because of him I should have ubuntu cd
<DengeSerhildan> :s
<DengeSerhildan> understand me
<DengeSerhildan> ?
<maco> use shipit. they will mail/post you a cd
<maco> box, with cd inside....postal carrier. understand?
<DengeSerhildan> I've also done but did not send?
<maco> it takes about 6 weeks
<maco> not overnight
<DengeSerhildan> yes I know but I've also been waiting more than 10 weeks have been sent
<DengeSerhildan> Waiting for more than 10 weeks is
<maco> oh. then maybe try buying one from amazon.com?
<maco> only a couple dollars
<DengeSerhildan> I would like re-typed ubuntu is depleted because we ask him
<maco> what?
<maco> are you going through google translate, by any chance?
<DengeSerhildan> have no money
<DengeSerhildan> :(
<DengeSerhildan> yes
<DengeSerhildan> can you speak ruski turkish kurdish?
<maco> maybe try the channel for your language. maybe someone who lives near you can burn a cd for you?
<maco> ruski? as in русский,
<maco> ?
<DengeSerhildan> da
<DengeSerhildan> ruski znaes
<DengeSerhildan> ?
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<DengeSerhildan> yes ru
<DengeSerhildan> ubuntu pisat latin klawye
<DengeSerhildan> ya zinaeyo po ruskii
<DengeSerhildan> e te
<DengeSerhildan> ?
<maco> ya ne mnogo govoryu po russki
<DengeSerhildan> :)
<DengeSerhildan> xarasho
<DengeSerhildan> ya cucut po ruski gavaryo
<maco>  /join #ubuntu-ru ?
<DengeSerhildan> niznayo
<DengeSerhildan> ? ???????
<DengeSerhildan> ya novi4ok
<DengeSerhildan> ya xotel vi imet ubuntu cd ci mojete li vi bislat mne?
<DengeSerhildan> te ponimayo
<DengeSerhildan> ?
<maco> i don't know that much russian. you're best off asking someone from your local community team for a cd
<DengeSerhildan> ok
<DengeSerhildan> thank you whery mach
<DengeSerhildan> :)
<Fieldy> !firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<murlidhar> hi all i am using ubuntu but the application i am using works on phonon back end ........ and it is not installed i think.... how should i install it  ?
<murlidhar> phonon backend plugin could not be loaded
<murlidhar> this is the error i get !!
<murlidhar> anyone ?
<garyliang> New kubuntu need help! My laptop is old Thinkpad, ATI radeon x1300. Q 1: Thousands of effects don't work.  Q2: Sound card does't work
<Guest26289> I can't get k3dsurf to work on ubuntu 9.04. I saw that there were several errors documented, but does anyone know if there has been a fix yet?
<garyliang> no one s here.....
<PodeCoet> I'll probably get kicked for saying this
<maco> PodeCoet: then dont?
<maco> garyliang: might be better to try in #ubuntu
<maco> garyliang: also helps to state which version you're using. 9.04, 9.10, etc
<garyliang> 9.10
<garyliang> thanks:)
<PodeCoet> garyliang: Honestly, for that laptop I highly recommend trying out Linux Mint 7. My laptop has crappier specs, and its an absolute dream with all compiz effects enabled (didnt work so well under kubuntu)
<PodeCoet> All my desktops run Kubuntu though
<PodeCoet>  /hides
<maco> oh. you can say mint :P
<PodeCoet> oh and of course, the wakeup/hibernate bug doesnt exist :P
<maco> garyliang: in that case #ubuntu+1
<PodeCoet> haha mint is based on ubuntu anyway right?
<maco> PodeCoet: we dont do mint support in here, but you can suggest it to someone...
<garyliang> what is mint
<PodeCoet> garyliang: its another linux distro, which feels like ubuntu only more polished
<maco> garyliang: ubuntu-based distro with codecs and skype and such pre-installed, a different menu, and a different theme. but im pretty sure its gnome.....
<PodeCoet> yeah, they have a KDE version too, but the gnome one is far better on laptops (performance wise), the KDE one sorta stutters with compiz
<PodeCoet> this comming for a diehard KDE fan :P
<maco> why use compiz when kwin has lots of effects too?
<PodeCoet> additional eyecandy of course :P
<garyliang> thanks guys, I'll do some research on mint. haha
<PodeCoet> plus I get lots of video tearing with KWin during video playback, ccsm under compiz allows you to set vblank/etc, tearing issue disappears
<PodeCoet> (damn ATI cards!)
<maco> !ohmy | PodeCoet
<ubottu> PodeCoet: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<PodeCoet> ...
<maco> the "d" word ;)
<PodeCoet> rightio :P
<PodeCoet> I'll rephrase, the gentlemen at ATi are extremely plain.
<maco> *snort*
<tantra_> guys anyone knew hows to get the quickcam fusion driver?
<PodeCoet> tantra_: something like this perhaps? http://indiangeek.com/blog/?p=60
<tantra_> ok thanks,...will try
<PodeCoet> hooray I'm helping :P
<tantra_> podeCoet:thanks...
<PodeCoet> np
<lordganesh> can anybody tell me how could i check 'how much bandwidth i used' in ubuntu
<lordganesh> how could i check broadband usage in ubuntu
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: I use nethogs -- and it is a terminal command.
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: it gives this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/301062/
<carmelita> Hello, nobody knows how to play MIDI files in Kubuntu 9.10? I found infos about a kmid application, but it's not instalable. Please could someone help me?
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: Wireless?
<carmelita> Actually on KDE 4.X
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: no bsnl-broadband
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: I see. Run "ifconfig" to get a list of interfaces.  You want to specify which interface card to listen to. Eg -- "sudo nethogs eth1"
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: Once you're in, you can toggle 'm' to change information in data -- kb to M or similar.
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: Everything works great now?
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: ya ..... thanks very much
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: Great. I use that often when I know I'm expecting a 300MB file or such and the programs does not always tell anything useful.
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: You're welcome.
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: i guess my device is ppp0 and it is displaying my transmited received data ...... thanks again.
<lordganesh> but when i closed it and restarted again .it again starts from 0 ... ao did it back up data anywhere?
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: are  u there
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: Oh sorry. I took my new puppy outside for bathroom.
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: No it does not back anything up. It's useful for real-time viewing -- It starts when you starts the command and it ends when you end the command.
<lordganesh> so should i put it in startup... i have limited broadband usage so i have to check everytime i use internet......or any other handy way.
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: I think you want to find a different package for that.
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: I don't know the name of the package though.
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: did ifconfig  tells that i see there is      transmitted received coloumn
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: Try "apt-cache search bandwidth | grep mon"
<leaf-sheep> lordganesh: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<lordganesh> leaf-sheep: ok i will try that ......thanks .......bye....
<s1300045> anyone knows where to find a tutorial on building a wireless ap?
<s1300045> the one on ubuntu wiki is broken, doesn't work
<taker0109> hello anybody
<taker0109> jolicloud help anybody
<taker0109> anyone here
<taker0109> hello
<taker0109> i need some quick yet confusing help
<maco> uh oh
<maco> oh wait you said jolicloud above. no idea
 * maco disappears again
<taker0109> the problem i have is
<taker0109> maco: any good programs for ubuntu that convert IMG files into ISO's
<maco> er...
<maco> well an iso is a category of img file...
<maco> but not vice versa
<taker0109> so. is there
<maco> ..and of course mkisofs lacks a manpage
<taker0109> crap
<taker0109> haha
<reklama> http://action.metaffiliation.com/suivi.php?mclic=S42665516A5D131
<blocktree> is is possible to re-run grub to detect new OS installed on another hard drive?
<blaamann> Is there a version of Kubuntu for netbooks?
<surgy> http://www.nrrrg.com/
<GarthPS> Hi everyone, I have am package problem.I try to compile amaroj from git, but since my upgrade to 9.10 I have this error "Phonon library or includes NOT found!" but I have all phonon package installed!!
<GarthPS> "libphonon4" "libphonon-dev" "libqt4-phonon" "libqt4-phonon-dev" "phonon". and  I have sylvain@Hellboy2:/usr$  find -iname "phononnamespace.h"
<GarthPS> ./include/qt4/Qt/phononnamespace.h
<GarthPS> on amarok channel the told me that a package is bad.
<FloodBotK2> GarthPS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ramblurr> in karmic, when using kpackagekit any operation that requires accessing the internet fails
<Ramblurr> See: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZjYZq-C.html
<GarthPS> forget me I ask this on devel channel
<Ramblurr> but aptitude works fine in the konsole
<Guest72765> Hack attack
<thenetgod> hey?
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, my hardware isnt bleeding edge, but isnt that crappy, yet kubuntu is inredibly slow for me, ive tried a few versions since kde4 came along and they all seem to do the same.
<chrisrc> hi
<chrisrc> is it possible to you boolean operators in amarok 2 like in version 1?
<Guest29421> if I have installed the server kernel, how can I install back the default kernel?
<Guest29421> all I have is the server kernel
<ionut_> hi. i have 3 operating systems on my pc (ubuntu 8.04,opensuse 11.2,windows xp sp3) and i want to install another one. but first i want to "uninstall" one of them (open suse 11.1). how can i do that ?
<Guest29421> if I have installed the server kernel, how can I install back the default kernel?
<Guest29421> all I have is the server kernel
<Guest42547> Hello, Can I ask a question on kubuntu 9.10 netbook remix here?
<ionut_> which is the ubuntu irc ?
<oobe> ionut_, which is the ubuntu irc?
<ionut_> how can i go to the ubuntu irc
<ionut_> the link
<oobe> i think i understand what you are asking but you still didnt express it properly what you want to do is join the channel #ubuntu
<oobe> type /j $#ubuntu
<oobe> type /j #ubuntu
<ionut_> thx
<oobe> first one was a typp
<ionut_> yes
<oobe> typo
<ionut_> does anyone how can i "uninstall an operating system (i have 3 ubuntu ,open suse and windows) i would like to uninstall open suse and install another one
<oobe> just format that partition before installing a new one
<oobe> you can do it during install
<oobe> the installer will ask you if you want to format
<oobe> and warn yuo that you will destroy all data on that partition
<ionut_> yes
<oobe> btw you dont need 3 ubuntus
<ionut_> i have one
<oobe> oh ok
<ionut_> i would like to install windows seven,to try it
<oobe> i installed the rc in virtual box
<ionut_> me too
<ionut_> but i would like to try it 4 real
<oobe> well have fun
<bambule> if i encounter a bug in a kde program (i am an kubuntu user). how to properly report it? should the report be done in the kubuntu launchpad or on bugs.kde.org?
<slacker_nl> bambule: report it at launchpad, but you could also report the bug upstream
<thenetgod> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10793964 <---- is that a nice stand?
<slacker_nl> bambule: if you report it also at kde, you can add the bug to the launchpad bug so the status gets updates
<slacker_nl> updated
<bambule> slacker_nl: ok, tnx
<OlSmoke> hello
<raveland> Installed kubuntu 9.04 but Grub never loads, have set the partition to active dunno what to do more, just a _ blinking in the top left corner when i boot
<raveland> does anyone have a clue what might be wrong? tried reinstalling Grub to the mbr from the live-cd , no errors.
<dmatt> raveland: tried pressing escape to enter grub menu?
<raveland> yes nothing happens, just keeps blinking
<dmatt> is grub installed on hda1/sda1?
<raveland> i have a dual-boot setup, win7 on a nividia fakeraid and then another disk with kubuntu
<raveland> grub is on sdc1
<dmatt> did it worked before?
<raveland> no it never worked
<raveland> but if i enter with the live-cd it shows the partitions and everything looks ok
<raveland> in fdisk
<dmatt> what is on sda? you probably need to install something there, which would chainload to sdc
<raveland> yeah well the problem is sda+sdb is a raid 0 thing, but its not hardware raid so kubuntu sees them as 2 different disks
<raveland> if i choose the raid disks as boot order 1 in bios then win7 loads, if i choose SDC as boot order 1 then the blinking thingy comes
<robin0800> raveland: its shift now not escape
<raveland> oh ok, didnt try pressing shift, but isnt the grub menu suppose to appear automatically?
<dmatt> robin0800: raveland is on 9.04
<dmatt> grub1
<raveland> it sounds like the bios is looking for something to boot because the hdd is reading, then it stops and the bliking never ends
<raveland> will it make a difference if i change to 9.10?
<uzunlar> slm
<uzunlar> :D
<dmatt> raveland, you can still install it on sda
<dmatt> i mean grub
<raveland> but wont that mess up my raid config, im thinking that the mbr is shared because its in raid?
<dmatt> sdb is second raid disc?
<raveland> yes
<dmatt> shouldn't you have 3 discs in bios to chose one to boot from?
<tr3e> does anyone else have issues with KOffice font rendering?
<raveland> well bios recognizes the raid so sda and sdb is one and then sdc is one
<dmatt> because if you choose second raid sdb, obviosly grub on sdc does not work
<raveland> yeah well in bios it even states the name of the discs and i put it on the samsung one, the others are wd
<dmatt> you said is software raid ??
<raveland> well its actually fakeraid
<dmatt> i do not understand raids, sorry
<raveland> so its somewhere inbetween soft and hard
<raveland> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fakeraid#Firmware.2Fdriver-based_RAID
<raveland> how long does it take for you guys to get the grub menu after pressing the powerbutton?
<dmatt> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dmatt> 10 secs i guess
<raveland> ok, thx a lot i will look into the article, hopefully i will solve it somehow, it seems weird though that it shouldnt be able to boot directly from sdc, i even put it as active
<mattias_> hi, can someone help me guiding step by step setup virtual box to run an existing windows xp partition?
<dmatt> raveland: i think it is bios thing as it never gets to grub, otherwise you would get some grub error
<raveland> dmatt: yeah thats sounds true, maybe i will try and upgrade the firmware of my bios, might help
<borre> hi
<borre> Had the Kubuntu 3 working really fine.. after upgrade everuthing is 1000 slower
<borre> There must be something wrong with graphics driver..
<borre> Any suggestions to correct this or should I install the kde3 back?
<slow-motion> hi
<mattias_> anyone have a link for a guide how to automount ntfs partition in kubuntu?
<Dekans> mattias_: I made it during installation
<Dekans> # /windows was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<Dekans> UUID=9208BC5308BC3855 /windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Dekans> here is the matching /etc/fstab line
<Dekans> replace UUID=9208BC5308BC3855 bay the correct partition
<mattias_> well i found it yesterday but had to reinstall kubuntu. Now i can not find the guide how to automount ntfs to rw partition in kubuntu.
<mattias_> i am totally new at this so it really has to be step by step lol..
<robin0800> Dekans:  Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier for a device;
<Neremor> hello! i would like to compose some music via rosegarden or noteedit or any other software. that works allright, but the midi playback doesn't work. Could anyone please help me getting it to work? i allready installed dozens of packages in the last hour but it still doesn't work... what should i do? i just want to output the composed music...
<Dekans> robin0800: thanks good to know
<tsimpson> Neremor: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo ?
<Dekans> mattias_: just put this line in /etc/fstab with the good UUID
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mattias_> Dekans: Thanks for trying to help, but the thing is what is the command in terminal to edit fstab? gedit doesn't work for me
<Tscheesy_> mattias_: use kdesud kate <file> then (or in the Terminal sudo nano)
<Tscheesy_> *kdesudo kate <file> (sorry)
<second_nick> guys i use kubuntu rc in greece, and i cant connect to my wifi. its the channel the problem?
<zoltanzoli> Is there anyone who can use hd 2400 mobility radeon correctly on kubuntu 9.10rc or kubuntu 9.04
<zoltanzoli> hy all :)
<ugur> hi all, do you know when will the kubuntu netbook release be ready?
<wickedguy> hi
<wickedguy> im kinda noobish to kubuntu
<wickedguy> why cant apt get find mgetty?
<JontheEchidna> is this a new install?
<JontheEchidna> ugur: The same day as Kubuntu 9.10 is released
<wickedguy> no live cd right now
<JontheEchidna> ah, the universe repos are probably disabled on the live cd
<wickedguy> *weeps*
<ugur> JontheEchidna: Really? Then what is this thing kalled plasma netbook which is planned to be release in Jan 2010?
<JontheEchidna> ugur: The Kubuntu netbook edition is a tech preview release
<JontheEchidna> not intended for home use, but some say it already works quite well. It's a bit bleeding-edge
<JontheEchidna> wickedguy: you can enable this from the sources editor
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<JontheEchidna> ugur: then on the first tab check "Community-maintained Open Source software"
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> wickedguy: ^
<ugur> JontheEchidna: In the cdimage site i see only nightly builds for kubuntu netbook release instead of a beta or RC
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> sorry for the wrong highlight, btw
<wickedguy> yay its installing packages
<wickedguy> you rock jontheechidna
<JontheEchidna> :)
<wickedguy> now if you could also tell me how to change the refresh rate from 60hz to 70 i would kiss you
<wickedguy> btw. its not available over the KDE GUI
<wickedguy> tried that
<wickedguy> and i dont remember the terminal line for that either. too long ago
<wickedguy> omfg
<wickedguy> it worked
 * wickedguy smooches JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> I can't say that I do know how to change the refresh rate :(
<wickedguy> well i just im SOL
<wickedguy> *guess
<wickedguy> anyways thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<wickedguy> hope this shit works
<wickedguy> :D
<wickedguy> smell ya later
<ugur> JontheEchidna: Do you know if there will be a release for Kubuntu Netbook version instead of the current nightly builds when 9.10 is ready?
<JontheEchidna> ugur: I think there will be
<ugur> thanks
<Ev0luti0n_> ooooooooooooooooooooomagad
<Ev0luti0n_> 29th october is almost here
<Ev0luti0n_> i want the lastest version so bad
<ugur> evolution picks the fittest not the newest :)
<Ev0luti0n_> erm?
<Ev0luti0n_> please explain. lol
<ugur> darwin says
<FinnArild> hm  any init.d script pros here?
<FinnArild> ... my daemon doesn't seem to fork ...
<wickedguy> ohai
<wickedguy> ummm
<wickedguy> a modem is spose to be tty
<wickedguy> but where
<wickedguy> ifconfig wont tell me
<wickedguy> god i forgot a awful lot of stuff
<wickedguy> windows made me lazy
<robin0800> wickedguy: is it usb?
<wickedguy> no internal
<robin0800> wickedguy: then /dev/tty.... do  lspci in terminal
<wickedguy> whoa
<wickedguy> wait
<wickedguy> what?
<Tscheesy_> sudo lshw could help
<wickedguy> ok i see it
<wickedguy> btu whats the adress?
<wickedguy> tty somthin
<wickedguy> doesnt say
<DoubleD84> if I'm going to make a more complex partitioning scheme. Would it be worth it to just have something like /usr/shr/music /usr/shr/movies or am I just being retarded?
<wickedguy> goddmanit it still wont work
<wickedguy> damn dreamcast
<wickedguy> well i give up for today
<wickedguy> cya
<Tscheesy_> wickedguy: have a look at 'cat /proc/tty/drivers'
<Tscheesy_> 2late.
<DoubleD84> How much space should you have for / on just a desktop workstation?
<DoubleD84> I've figured 40gb should be plenty
<shockrates> hi
<nfrs> hi
<nfrs> 1. is there a fix to the KDE keyboard layout switcher problem, where it periodically stops reacting to the switch hotkey?   2. are there any other keyboard switchers?
<_Xebasco_> hola
<_Xebasco_> bueno lo queria invitar a todos a un canal de sofware libre y gnu/linux es #freelinux es muy bueno
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> what is tasksel command? man says its for installing tasks, but i dont understand how this differs from packages? confused !
<maco> lovre: bundles of packages
<maco> like all the packages needed to complete the "LAMP Server" task, for example
<sourcemaker> what is the default font type and size in kde?
<maco> vera sans 10, maybe?
<lovre> maco: ah, i see... thank you
<maco> er in kubuntu at least
<maco> dunno what upstream default is
<JontheEchidna> Debian (and by association us) change the default to Vera Sans
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually Deja Vu Sans
<bambule> i have recently updated to kubuntu 9.10rc1. since that i have the problem that webbrowsing is very flacky. pages are loading forever (no content, spinner never stops), others load after minutes. the strange thing is it happens with firefox and konquerer(!)
<bambule> other machines on the same net don't have the problem
<bambule> i am sure that its not an MTU problem.
<bambule> i also know that its not a DNS problem. i ran wireshark and i can see that DNS gets resolved quickly.
<bambule> but than after the DNs is answered often nothing happens for minutes
<bambule> any ideas?
<robin0800> bambule: graphic driver problem slow page rendering?
<bambule> robin0800: hmm, not sure if it fits the bill. the rest of the system is snappy. desktop effects are fast. also when i just open the browser and try to load a single page. i can see in wireshark that the browser is resolving the address and than is doing nothing. it has at this point no data to render...
<eshat> hi all.... I noticed that windows 7 runs much faster than kde 4.3.2. can that be ? it may also be, that KDE is not optimized for fullHD monitors yet.
<robin0800> bambule: perhaps try gnome see if firefox is faster
<Zed_Is_A_Good_Bo> I'm using opera and it's pretty blazingingly fast.
<Zed_Is_A_Good_Bo> I haven't tried windows 7 yet though.
<Mamarok> bambule: ask in #ubuntu+1 please for all questions related to Karimc, it still is only RC
<ubuntu_> ola
<Mamarok> Karmic*
<Mamarok> ubuntu_: English, please :)
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, RC out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok>           | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<bambule> Mamarok: ok. i'll do. tnx
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, RC out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Mamarok> hi jono :)
<Zed_Is_A_Good_Bo> i think ola is pretty much spanglish now though. :)
<jono> hey :)
<Mamarok> hm, seems I forgot something in the topic...
* Mamarok changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Karmic support in #ubuntu+1 only, RC out: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-rc | Pre-order Karmic Koala CDs: https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | KDE 4.3.2 backports PPA http://www.kubuntu.org/new/kde-4.3.2 | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Please respect the Ubuntu IRC guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Liw-_> hello
<Liw-_> just installed kubuntu karmic on a macbook 2,1 and I can't get the alt-gr key to work
<Liw-_> where can I find some hints?
<Mamarok> hi Liw-_
<Liw-_> hi Mamarok
<Mamarok> you might try here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Lotto> http://bio.pdg.pl/
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<Liw-_> I had a look there but they only show how to fix it on ubuntu/gnome
<xzased> hi. Im having a problem with cdemu. It starts fine and I installed kcdemu as frontend but when I try to mount an image it says "Errror: All virtual drives are in use". If someone knows how to fix this please let me know.
<xzased> Im using karmic rc btw
<Mamarok> Liw-_: well, HAL works the same on both desktops normaly, did you try?
<Mamarok> xzased: please ask in #ubuntu+1 for Karmic related questions
<xzased> Thanks Mama ;)
<Mamarok> Liw-_: since it's a console fix, that should work
<Mamarok> xzased: Mamarok, please
<Liw-_> thanks Mamarok, I'll give it a try
<Mamarok> Liw-_: you are welcome :)
<Blablabla> jo whats up
<Blablabla> somebody there?
<Mamarok> Blablabla: do you have a support question?
<Blablabla> yes
<Blablabla> how to install skype on kubuntu?
<Mamarok> !skype | Blablabla
<ubottu> Blablabla: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rafytafy> hello
<Mamarok> hi rafytafy
<rafytafy> is the new kubuntu out yet
<maco> rafytafy: not til thursday
<rafytafy> and is there a way to find out which chipsets are supported in the kubuntu kernel for the new release
<maco> chipsets of....?
<maco> you can try booting from the RC live cd to see if it supports your hardware
<rafytafy> i have a new mobo msi 790fx gd70 and cant get certain functions to work under my current 8.04
<maco> are you referring to audio, video, wireless...what sort of chipset?
<rafytafy> was wondering if there is a data sheet or something of that sort for the new release
<rafytafy> such as sensors etc etc
<maco> no
<rafytafy> ok :(
<rafytafy> guess i will have to d/l and try
<maco> youd have to go through the kernel changelog
<rafytafy> yeah i thought as much..i figured i could run the live cd, install the sensors monitors and see if they work i suppose
<rafytafy> bah i hope they work by 10.4
<rafytafy> maco: would you say there will be many changed between now and the official release on thursday
<rafytafy> changes*
<maco> no
<maco> its release candidate
<rafytafy> ah so i might as well try it today huh
<maco> its "if you no release-critical bugs are found, it ships"
<rafytafy> ahh gotcha
<rafytafy> thank you
<Shockrates> hi how can i make firefox my default browser?
<Shockrates> i have downloaded it
<rafytafy> you can install it with apt-get Shockrates
<rafytafy> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Shockrates> i have
<Shockrates> how can i make it my default browser
<maco> Shockrates: system settings -> default applications -> web browser
<Shockrates> and not konq
<rafytafy> has dolphin been scrapped from use? i am still on 8.04
<maco> dolphin is the file manager
<maco> konq is the browser
<rafytafy> ah, but one could change that
<maco> yes you can use konq for everthing if you want
<rafytafy> yup i do
<Mamarok> rafytafy: give it a try first, there have been a lot of changes since 8.04 :)
<rafytafy> really :O
<maco> i like dolphin
<Mamarok> well, 8.04 was 18 months ago :)
<maco> i switched to kubuntu with 9.04
 * Mamarok uses dolphin only
<maco> soo much nicer than ubuntu's file browser
<rafytafy> in 8.04 my dolphin has some stupid bugs, like reporting a 1tb drive as 1gig
<Mamarok> rafytafy: that was a long time ago, really, try it out
<Shockrates> cya thanks
<rafytafy> i will as soon as i install new kubuntu
<maco> thats 3 kde releases ago
<maco> we're on 4.3.1 in 9.10
<rafytafy> darn
<rafytafy> i am in the past huh
<maco> yeah ;)
<rafytafy> i am attracted to the long term support of the LTS releases I guess
<Mamarok> maco: actually, it's KDE 4.3.2
<maco> i think i poked at 4.0 once and went back to gnome. since 4.2 its been really cool
<maco> Mamarok: oh!
<maco> rafytafy: 8.04 isnt lts for kubuntu
<Vroomfondle> 4.3 is miles better than 4.0/4.1 were
<rafytafy> maco: but kernel updates are
<maco> yes
<rafytafy> maco: the rest i attempt to update on my own, yes I know..not a good idea in general
<Mamarok> rafytafy: well, you also get kernel upgrades for all the other releases during 18 months
<rafytafy> yeah thats what i read 18 months on wiki
<rafytafy> I do with certain things like games were kept up to date on kubuntu
<rafytafy> wish*
<Mamarok> rafytafy: well, all KDE games are up-to-date as of KDE 4.3.2, else you might give Neon a try
<Mamarok> it builds nightly from KDE trunk
<Mamarok> and isntalls in a sandbox so it doesn't affect your usual build
<Mamarok> current Neon is for Jaunty only, though
<Mamarok> and will likely switch to Karmic once it is released
<rafytafy> ah ok
<Byron> Can someone help me determine if my motherboard and/or system specs are no longer supported?
<Byron> I've been having issues for the last 2-3 releases
<Vroomfondle> what kind of issues?
<Byron> Network suddenly drops, video freezes for no determined reason, and a few others. those 2 are the most common/irritating.
<Vroomfondle> tbh the video thing could be a bug in earlier versions of KDE4
<Vroomfondle> do the same problems occur in Karmic?
<mark_> tried installing kubuntu 9.04 several times on my new laptop , install reaches 30% then gives me the [Errno5] input/output error
<Mamarok> Byron: the easiest way to test is to fire up a live CD, if it runs, then your hardware is supported
<Byron> I don't have Karmic
<mark_> ive been trying with no luck for 3 days any ideas?
<Mamarok> Byron: did you try with another CD, could be a problem with the CD
<maco> mark_: Mamarok was talking to you
<mark_> the copy of the CD was shipped to me directly from cononical and ive checked it for defects
<maco> how's your cd drive?
<Byron> Mamarok: I've tried various things and things suddenly fail at random. It's hard for me to isolate and troubleshoot.
<Mamarok> oops, sorry, wrong nick
<mark_> ive also tried installing ubuntu 9.04 and 8.10 with the same error
<maco> (guess how i first realized the cd drive was broken in my other laptop?)
<Byron> Another thing too, which isn't so high on my list, is USB. I plug in my external 500GB device and it either won't read it or sees it then drops it.
<mark_> the cd/dvd drive is working fine
<mark_> laptop is brande new and had vista on it
<Mamarok> mark_: you should check a) the CD integrity (there is an option in the first menu) and b) check the integrity of your hard disk, the tools are on the Live CD as well
<Byron> As for USB transfers, they randomly fail. I see them moving, at a steady pace, then they speed drops to zero within 10 seconds.
<mark_> ive ran all the tools from the live cd
<maco> maybe the lens needs to be cleaned? i found that my drive was broken just enough to fail at installing but it could still play cds ok for a while...before it started to freak out when trying to rip them
<mark_> several times
<mark_> also did a mem test all works fine
<maco> the hard disk test?
<Mamarok> mark_: and you can run the live CD?
<mark_> yes the live cd works fine
 * Mamarok remembers having had problems with CDs, too, even on a new laptop
<Mamarok> so usually changing CD is a good idea
<Mamarok> or, if you can boot your computer with an USB stick, try installing from a USB stick
<ponting> any one tell me client that supports cam chat of MSN .....
<maco> ponting: kopete should...
<mark_> seems a usb stick install is my only option
<maco> ponting: in channel please
<nightwlkr> mark u having error during installation or while starting in the first place
<Mamarok> mark_: well, as I said, changing CD is usually the easiest to do
<nikitis> Where is kubuntu's firewall options located at?
<Mamarok> during installation, nightwlkr
<ponting> no its not working ...
<Byron> Is there someway of troubleshooting my network issue before my desktop decides its time to take a break (freeze)?
<nightwlkr> i went through hell installing kubuntu maybe i went through that also :P
<maco> nikitis: you can install guarddog if you want a kde front end to iptables
<maco> nikitis: if you dont mind command line, you can modify iptables directly
<nikitis> maco: i'm having troubles with ventrilo synchronizing to servers
<nightwlkr> if it creates partition tables and u get that error during file copying than ur cd is damaged
<ponting> use USB startup disc creator ......... i always use it to switch to newer version ...
<Byron> can I obtain Karmic at this time to test?
<Byron> I know the release date is only a week away, but still
<Mamarok> Byron: see the topic, please
<nightwlkr> also make sure when burning a new cd from an iso the md5 sum check works fine..cause my iso which was on the hard drive working previously was causing this issue..so had to download the whole thing again
<Byron> reading...
<Byron> Sorry about that. I'm going to get the ISO now. Thanks.
<mark_> i have already installed the same cd of kubuntu on several different pc's with no problem
<nightwlkr> so what's the error with this 1?
<mark_> this new Acer just wont partition for some reason
<nightwlkr> laptop?
<Mamarok> mark_: you can try with a command line tool like gparted, it's on the live CD, too
<mark_> installs to 30% and sometimes 60% then error
<Mamarok> hm, partitioning is done long before 30%
<mark_> yes it is an Acer aspire 4520
<nightwlkr> could b a cdd drive issue
<mark_> thats what im thinking
<nightwlkr> cause u said sometimes it's stopping on 30% sometimes on 60
<nightwlkr> if it was the cd or any other problem it should always stop same place
<mark_> some others have suggested switcjing cd/dvd drives
<ponting_> use usb dude
<nightwlkr> had that problem :P
<mark_> like i said its brande new and had vista working fine on it
<nightwlkr> mark_:  what ponting_ suggested might b the best option
<nightwlkr> guarantee no lense or cd problems :P
<mark_> i will give it a try
<nightwlkr> by the way even new drives sometimes have problems..nowadays everything low quality :P
<mark_> i agree
<nightwlkr> i buy alot of computer parts..15% go back cause it works with some cd's and doesn't read most of them or reads half the cd
<ponting_> lolzz
<ponting_> i do also have problems with maa DVD drive..it boots well with DVD>.but stucks up in between ..with CD'sss
<nightwlkr> ponting_: did u try a firmware upgrade?
<ponting_> let it  be any boot item ...kubuntu, hiren, win 7  !!
<Byron> I just read the 9.10 documentation, upgrade steps, etc. I'm impressed. :)
<nightwlkr> ponting_: firmware upgrade for the dvd drive :P not ur os
<ponting_> no i didn't.
<NeKit> init.c: In function 'home_dir':
<NeKit> init.c:354: error: 'PATH_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)
<NeKit> init.c:354: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<NeKit> init.c:354: error: for each function it appears in.)
<FloodBotK2> NeKit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ponting_> nightwlkr:will tht work
<nightwlkr> sometimes yes..if the problem is the software in the drive that's not letting it function normally a firmware upgrade might fix it
<nightwlkr> what brand is it? LG?
<NeKit> when trying to compile wget under cegcc
<neospd> Please help with Ati HD2600
<ponting_> no i don't think that wil work as it is happening with any thing ...any OS any boot image ..
<neospd> don't correctly work opengl
<ponting_> it is LITE-ON
<ponting_> replaced that 3 yrs.. ago ..
<nightwlkr> ponting_: i got that..but it's only happening on cd's u say..so the content don't matter
<ponting_> yaa
<nightwlkr> what do u have to lose? try it
<Byron> 9.10 torrent will take 1d7h to finish. Any faster method known?
<Mamarok> Byron: it will speed up over time if there are enough seeders
<Mamarok> Byron: or download directly from a mirror close to you, but if you have a slow connection it will not get better
<neospd> Please help with Ati
<genii> Byron: If you have 2 machines to work with, you can run the same torrent on both, they will pick up different pieces from each other, then share them with each other at faster speeds than with other boxes on the internet-at-large
<nightwlkr> neospd: what's ur problem with the ATI?
<Byron> I have the netbook (which I'm on right now) and the ever-lovable desktop.
<Mamarok> nightwlkr: too late...
<nightwlkr> well not that i know much Mamarok but am trying to help others using google searches :P
<nightwlkr> so am not really a fast helper
<Mamarok> nightwlkr: I said that because he asked and left the minute later
<nightwlkr> weird i still c him online :P
<nightwlkr> ok now he quits :P
<nightwlkr> anyways i'll b back later either with a question or to provide some assistance :P
<rosco> Hi
<flo> heyhey
<rosco> After installing 9.10, my raid isn't detected anymore. The primary partitions aren't listed in /proc/partitions but are visivle in fdisk -l. I was using mdadm but it seems that 9.10 comes with dmraid. What should I do ?
<Mamarok> rosco: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<vadmin> hello!
<rosco> ok
<Mamarok> !hi | vadmin
<ubottu> vadmin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<vadmin> speak russian?
<Mamarok> !ru | vadmin
<ubottu> vadmin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vadmin> 2ubottu senks
<ponting_> pls.. in english dude let   others understand as well peoples from INdia are also here so le em be!
<Mamarok> ponting_: I was just pointing him to the Russian channel :)
<ponting_> oh :P
<mauri> i need a program with gui in order to sy 2 foldersncronize
<Pete_R> Hello! Can someone tell me please how can I write with romanian diacritics in kubuntu?
<Byron> Can I safely upgrade to ext4 from ext3 without losing data or formatting?
<Mr-S^b32> Byron : In theorie yes, but i would not bet on it.
<Mamarok> Byron: backup your data first, always the best choice :)
<Byron> Mamarok: I have the desktop from hell. It will drop off the network randomly, freeze when it wants to and not let me even see my 500GB external device.
<Mamarok> Byron: you can backup from a console with rsync, no need for a desktop
<Mamarok> Byron: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<Byron> It's not even that. The thing is just being stupid.
<Mamarok> if yes, then a clean install is the easiest and best solution
<Byron> No, I have not separated the mount points as I have been wanting to do so
<Mr-S^b32> sounds more like a hardware issue to me ...
<Mamarok> Byron: separating that is always a good idea, believe me
<Mamarok> the freezes could be your graphic card driver, X can be very picky
<Mamarok> drop of the network, Lan or Wlan? And put your external HD in fstab with a label so it gets mounted by default
<Byron> Mamarok: nVidia 7600GS 512MB
<Mamarok> Byron: I am not the card specialist, but there have been reports on all graphic cards with problems, just different ones
<Mamarok> ATI has dropped cards from their driver, the Intel chipset in the eeePc is broken in Ubuntu and Nvidia has also its share of problems
<Mamarok> if only every manufacturer would provide free drivers *sigh*
<Byron> Quick breakdown: Abit VT7 motherboard with P4 3.2GHz 478-pin processor, 4GB RAM, 1TB HDD (Seagate) SATA, nVidia 7600GS 512MB VRAM.
<Mamarok> Byron: which Nvidia driver, Kubuntu version, KDE version?
<Byron> Directly from nVidia. The Kubuntu/KDE versions don't give me a GUI
<Mamarok> ouch...
<Byron> Yeah.
<Byron> I built this desktop myself back in the end of 2004. It's worked very well since then until about Sept/Oct 2008
<Mamarok> no, I said ouch because you don't use the offically provided drivers, which are probably the best solution, so which driver number is this?
<jwx> hi, how do i start a kde app with a specific (another) kde style?
<Byron> I don't recall off the top of my head. It's 18x.
<Byron> one-eighty something
<Mamarok> Byron: 185 would make sense, that's the latest in Jaunty
<Byron> That sounds about right.
<Mamarok> jwx: I don't know, sorry, never used that
<jwx> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> jwx: any particular style/app you want to use? Avoid Bespin with Amarok, it breaks the app, just so you know
<matahari> hi all! I wanted to ask if it is possible that i make a second install on my harddisk resizing the current logical ext2 partition and create a second logical partition? And after migrating all data and testing the new system, can i remove the first logical partition and resize the second partition to the whole size again?
<jwx> Mamarok: ok.. it's opera.. dark colorscheme messed it up.. running it under default color scheme would be enough guess
<Mamarok> matahari: yes, it's possible, but I guess you talk about ext3, don't you?
<matahari> Mamarok: yes, sorry....
<Mamarok> jwx: since it's not a KDE app I am not sure this is possible
<matahari> Mamarok: does it make a difference, though?
<Mamarok> matahari: well, yes ext2 is quite old and nobody uses it anymore, the next release will use ext4 btw
<matahari> i'm using the "alpha" here (now it's RC i know ;-) ) ;-)
<matahari> Mamarok: that's why i want to change: test ext4 and use 64bit instead of 32bit
<Mamarok> matahari: if you didn't do a fresh install with it then you still have ext3, unless you changed already in Jaunty
<matahari> Mamarok: do you know if 64bit will increase performance on a core2duo mobile?
<Mamarok> matahari: well, I run Karmic 64bit since quite some time, and it works well
<jwx> Mamarok: it's the version using the qt library.. anyway will look into it
<Mamarok> matahari: not sure it makes much sense to have such a hassle with resizing partitions
<matahari> Mamarok: well, but i have no space on an external HDD for a backup :-(
<Mamarok> matahari: the best would be to have your /home on a separate partition, so you can just do a fresh install which takes less than 30 minutes, much faster than repartitioning 4 times
<matahari> Mamarok: but this would be not good for a change from 32 to 64 bit, right?
<Mamarok> matahari: well, resizing partitions without a backup is a bad idea anyway, you should avoid that
<matahari> Mamarok: or doesn't this affect the home partiition as well?
<matahari> Mamarok: OK
<Mamarok> matahari: doy ou already have your /home on a separate partition?
<matahari> Mamarok: so i'll look for some space somewhere....
<matahari> Mamarok: not yet
<Mamarok> you should, it really spares you time later
<matahari> Mamarok: how much space did you leave for / ?
<Mamarok> matahari: that depends on how much you are going to install, only KDE?
<Mamarok> matahari: then 10-15 Gb are enough and leave you with some space
<matahari> well, i'll install a webserver, an IDE (eclipse and co), and some other useful software
<matahari> how much space does KDE use?
<Mamarok> matahari: well, that depends if you install with or without the debugging packages, and if you install only the apps you need or a full KDE with all apps
<matahari> Mamarok: never a full KDE, only basic stuff and some apps i want. Without debugging packages.
 * Mamarok has 30Gb for / and 120 Gb for /home
<matahari> Mamarok: seems like a good solution
<Mamarok> matahari: it totally depends on your own needs and the size of your HD
<matahari> Mamarok: 150 GiB
<matahari> Mamarok: so i will use the same setup as you have
<Mamarok> I have a full KDE here and QtCreator + some Gnome apps and close to all -dbg packages, it takes about 10.5 Gb
<matahari> Mamarok: it seems like you are not running out of space with yours
<Mamarok> matahari: don't forget the Swap space
<matahari> Mamarok: wow
<matahari> Mamarok: funnily, here i have 2 GiB of RAM, but it is never used. SWAP is ALWAYS empty
<matahari> the system uses max. 700 MB or so
<matahari> really funny
<mhz`> you guys recommend a good dev. environment for php on ubuntu?
<matahari> when i use Virtual Machines as well, it uses about 1.6 GiB
<Mamarok> swap ? Ram*2, unless you have more than 4 Gb
<Mamarok> mhz`: Quanta+ is nice
<matahari> Mamarok: okay, so i will only leave / 28 and me 118 GiB ;-)
<Mamarok> matahari: well, I run OpenGL and a lot of plasma apps, that takes some Ram :)
<matahari> running the same here ^1
<matahari> ^^
<matahari> ;-)
<matahari> really funny
<FloodBotK2> matahari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matahari> my RAM is like the bag of mary poppins
<Mamarok> well, Ram on Linux is at least used when necessary and freed when not, unlike other OS
<matahari> Mamarok: yeah, seems so. I love Linux
<matahari> Mamarok: okay, thank you for your advices
<Mamarok> matahari: you are welcome :)
<matahari> Mamarok: I will start making backups now, let's see where i can put all my stuff ;-)
<matahari> Mamarok: bye!
<Mamarok> matahari: rsync is your friend for that :)
<Mamarok> cu
<matt001> HI, I;ve installed the netbook plasma, and now my computer is like a netbook, how do I change back to normal desktop?  Thanks
<apetrescu> Will those Karmic Koala changes that are listed on the Ubuntu page which aren't related to Gnome (like Upstart and Grub2) also be present in Kubuntu, even though the Kubuntu "What's New" page makes no mention of them?
<matt001> apetrescu - yes that is correct, normally I just look at whats new on ubuuntu and minus the gnome and application stuff
<apetrescu> matt001: Great. Thanks :)
<apetrescu> I can't wait for KDE to have an UbuntuOne client, sigh...
<matt001> ie, like the ubuntu 'one' stuff - which kde does not have a front end for
<matt001> same here, I want ubuntu one too
<Lord_Drachenblut> apetrescu: a qt native ubuntuone client?
<apetrescu> Lord_Drachenblut: Correct
<matt001> anyone know how to get kde 4.4 running?
<Tm_T> matt001: from what source?
<codeknight> hi, I just found out that after upgrading to kubuntu 9.10 my internal card reader isn't recogniced anymore.
<Mamarok> matt001: so far you can either compile from trunk or try out the nightly Neon builds
<Mamarok> codeknight: mine works fine, you might miss a package
<Mamarok> codeknight: but please ask in #ubuntu+1
<codeknight> ok thanks I will try it there
<matt001> thanks
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> i need some help
<Shockrates> how can i change the ip and subnet mask of my ethernet adapter?
<Shockrates> static ip
<Shockrates> can someone help
<dmatt> Shockrates: use command ifconfig
<Shockrates> yes
<Shockrates> yes
<Shockrates> i want to give a static ip and subnet mask to eth0
<Shockrates> i dont want it to have auto
<llutz> Shockrates: disable network-manager, configure /etc/network/interfaces for static-IP
<EagleScreen> Shockrates: if you dont see the tool under systemsettings, use /etc/network/interfaces file
<Shockrates> what tool
<Shockrates> EagleScreen:
<EagleScreen> Systemsettings -> Network Preferences? || Network Settings?
<Shockrates> network settings
<Shockrates> available
<EagleScreen> try it first if you want
<Shockrates> add
<Shockrates> wired network?
<EagleScreen> if you don't know it..
<EagleScreen> is your connection wired or wireless?
<Shockrates> wired
<Shockrates> i want to connect 2 pcs with an ethernet
<Shockrates> i just need first to set a common subnet mask
<Shockrates> and 2 ips
<Shockrates> like 1.0.0.1 and 1.0.02
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> it is wired then
<EagleScreen> but, does networkmanager 0.7 allow that kind of connections???
<Shockrates> yes it is
<Shockrates> i dont know
<EagleScreen> try it
<Shockrates> ok
<Guest56549> Why is nepomukservices sometimes going to 96% CPU usage, draining my batteries?
<Szadek> hello everybody , is it possible to sync android/gmail contacts with kmail ?
<morecrow> which FTP tool for kde does the hivemind generally agree on?
<Shockrates> hi
<Shockrates> i have created an ethernet network between vista and kubuntu. i open network samba places
<Shockrates> and a shared folder
<Shockrates> but it asks for authrorization
<Shockrates> i entered username and password but its a no go
<sobczyk> morecrow:  try krusader, I don't know any other kde4 ftp apps
<sobczyk> krusader 2.0, because there is a kde3 veriosn too
<morecrow> thanks! I found out that Dolphin can handle it, setting it up atm
<mhz`> Shockrates, what's the error message?
<Shockrates> no error
<Shockrates> it justs needs authorization
<Shockrates> and i guess its wron
<Shockrates> wrong
<Shockrates> mhz`:
<Shockrates> any idea
<lordganesh> how could i make my ubuntu faster
<sobczyk> change the hardware is te simplest
<lordganesh> any soft changes
<Liw-_> anybody with an .fdi hal config file that enables alt-gr key?
<Liw-_> been trying everything i've seen on internet
<Liw-_> and nothing works
<lordganesh>  i have one problem in ubuntu .....whenever i reboot my sound automatically goes off...any solution
<Dragnslcr> lordganesh- have you checked KMix?
<lordganesh> i am using ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> Then you should probably ask in #ubuntu
<rlonsdale> sorry to sound noobish, but is there a way to keep kubuntu from remembering wpa keys? I'd like to restrict access to only those who know the key
<rlonsdale> anybody know how to prevent kubuntu from remembering WPA keys?
#kubuntu 2010-10-25
<apparle> christoph: but mind you ! you can;t recover it
<mozila> HOla
<christoph> ure a god!
<christoph> :P
<mozila> Alguien puede decirme como agregar varios escritorios en kubuntu?
<apparle> christoph: you never used Ubuntu/Linux? are you using computer first time?
<apparle> christoph: or even Windows?
<christoph> i am using linux for the first time, yeah. with windows i never had these problems (go on flame me ..)
<apparle> christoph: in windows..... you never used Shift+Del?
<christoph> no why should i? trash always worked
<apparle> christoph: I never use trash, I just think twice before deleting and then just delete it. Why waste space in trash
<christoph> i never thought of an alternative, i always just put things into trash and then emptied it immediately
<apparle> christoph: :) next time use shift+del.
<christoph> yeah its nice, but it makes me crazy that the trash just wont work. its a matter of principle
<apparle> christoph: it works here fine.
<christoph> hm may it be a problem with using the same partition for the /home space and the /trash? just guessing here :)
<apparle> christoph: goto Settings in dolphin and check if there is somespace alloted for trash
<claydoh> apparle: christoph: there is a section in dolphin's config for this, a number of settings for size, warnings, etc
<christoph> nice i changed the settings from "warn me" to "delete biggest file in trash" and it works :) maybe there were some invisible files in my trash?
<claydoh> christoph: possibly
<apparle> christoph: but again I think shift+del is better :)
<christoph> yeah ill remember that :)
<christoph> man im happy now
<christoph> i dont have to delete kubuntu :)
<apparle> :D
<claydoh> you can also llow a 'delete' entry for right-click in  the settings as well
<christoph> also, i hate myself for not clicking the "settings" button in dolphin -.-
<christoph> seems so easy now :)
<claydoh> christoph: aww, don't be a hater :)
<christoph> u mean that a right click always deletes a file automatically?
<westmi> claydoh, how is that done?
<westmi> oh settings
<westmi> duh
<claydoh> no, but you can have dolphin add a 'delete' entry when right-clicking on a file
<christoph> ah nice
<christoph> where exactly? its to late for me to play hide and seek with the settings section right now :P
<apparle> christoph: settings>general>contextmenu>
<claydoh> cheater :P
<christoph> <-- gimp, cant find it :P
<apparle> christoph: I will kick you now...... open your eyes
<christoph> :O
<mycide> hello all, cant seem to get nwcutter or ndiswrapper to get my wireless functioning on Kubuntu 10.10 with Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<mycide> any suggestions on a card i can plug in to my laptop that should work without too much config
<jpinson> I used to use a 54 dollar getgear usb card and it worked fine for me until I got a lan connectiong going
<mycide> thank you, i will look for one at frys...i know i can get it, but I am just getting started with my linux experience
<kyubutsu> !wifi | mycide
<ubottu> mycide: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mycide> friend had remoted in yesterday and after resetting the default kernel, it found my network, but once i powered down and moved out to another room, that didnt happen anymore
<kyubutsu> that'll help you get some more info on wireless settings
<mycide> i went through those yesterday, thats where i found ndiswrapper and nwvutter, but i think i did more damage then good
<mycide> thank you though :)
<mycide> mwcutter*
<mycide> blast....nwcutter
<jpinson> mycide, are you using a linksys card right now?
<kyubutsu> mycide: sometimes i disable/re-enable networking [rick click network icon and go to settings] when i dont connect right away.. it works
<mycide> my router is linksys but my wireless card is broadcom
<mycide> i will give that a try kyubutsu, ty
<kyubutsu> as in, disable it, wait a sec or two, re-enable it.. a trick i use
<mycide> just the icon down in the bottom right tray, right ?
<kyubutsu> yes
<mycide> give that a try now...back in a minute
<jpinson> I was in the same boat about 2 years ago, I switched to ubuntu extracted WMP54GS driver from the cd and loaded it to ndiswrapper and everything worked fine for me
<jpinson> but never could get it with kubuntu
<break19> Ok.. so I launched a wine app, fullscreen.. it crashed, and left me with a desktop in 800x600 (instead of my native 1680x1050).. so, I changed it, via resolution and such.. and my fonts are wayyy too small now.. wtf? I never changed fonts. and I cant get them back right.
<Guest37186> hi
<Guest37186> long time since I irced
<Guest37186> how do I change my nickname?
<Guest37186> least of my problems, upgrading to 10.10 has been horrible, I can't believe so many things broke and that I have to spend so much time researching the why
<westmi> I always do a "freash" install
<westmi> fresh
<Guest37186> when I was younger and smarter, I would have done the same, but unfortunately I have made a mistake.
<Guest37186> If I can get printing to work, I will be happy.  Starcraft 1 is by no means a worry.
<Guest37186> My sparkling new Canon MX 870 no longer prints from 10.10.  It is plugged into my old school linksys wrt by wire.  Somehow I was able to get it to work in 10.04.  It currently is recognized as a local printer, I am assuming because of drivers.  However, it does not work when I send it a print job or a test page.  Anyone have reasonable suggestions?
<Guest37186> i guess irc is dead, everyone is too busy updating their facebooks and tweets?
<Guest37186> ya I'm new here, but I remember back in the day
<SubCool> KDEinit4 keeps crahses on boot, I cant seem to load past the kde slash screen. i have googled it, but there is nothing other than a coupel other bug reports. What can i do to fix this? replace kdeinit?
<SubCool> wow people
<break19> 2nd website in topic gives me the impression that kubuntu 10.10 is using kde sc 4.5.2 - yet.. I am running 10.10, fully updated, and "About KDE" tells me I'm running 4.5.1.
<Dragnslcr> break19- 4.5.2 is available for 10.10. There are instructions for installing it at that link
<youngdev> can anyone tell me how to install postgres 9 on lts?
<Luija1006> someone here?
<Luija1006> hello people i wanna know how i can apply some type of censorship to a photo in kubuntu with a program, someone knows?
<youngdev> what do you mean by censorship?  you mean a watermark?
<marcelo> oi
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<bigbrovar>  Hi guys, I was wondering why google calendar korganiser enteries (using the google-data akonadi resource) don't always show up in the clock plasmoid. however personal entries does.
<ForgeAus> wow bigbrovar! ... using quite a bit of tech there! ...
<bigbrovar> ForgeAus: well not really. more of kde jargons than tech. do u use google calendar?
<ForgeAus> heheh more like google gargons than tech
<ForgeAus> Korganizer and akondai I get...
<ForgeAus> but google via that stuff and plasmoid, not sure about...
<bigbrovar> ForgeAus: the google akonadi resource is a plugin for akonadi which allows a two way sync between kaddressbook and korganiser and google contact and calendar respectivily
<bigbrovar> the clockplasmoid is the normal plasmoid u see on the kde panel which shows a calender when clicked. with kde 4.5 dates with calendar enteries are highlighted and u can see a preview of the entry when u mouse over it.
<bigbrovar> but this only works with personal enteries and not those synced from google calendar
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> I don't use google calendar/clock/contact synching with kde so I havn't had any experience with it and don't know how to help you sorry...
<jtduncan> i noticed that karmic-backports no longer has the amarok 2.3 packages...  on karmic then, can I then use the lucid packages to get amarok 2.3?
<odmin> Всех привет!
<SubCool> i have ben told to come here multiple times by ubuntu
<SubCool> Can soeone help me with KDE, KDEinit crashes after login,
<Xenios> hi. does anybody know why Amarok 2.3 was taken out of karmic backports?
<tdn> I have recorded some videos with my digital camera. What program can I use to edit the video clips?
<Xenios> tdn: avidemux is a powerful tool to edit vidos
<Xenios> videos*
<Xenios> tdn: should be in kubuntu repos, so just "sudo apt-get install avidemux"
<andrey_> ПревеД
<tdn> Xenios, hmm... Ok. I was actually hoping that by now there would be something better.
<Xenios> tdn: maybe there is, I only use avidemux.
<Xenios> depends on what you want to do :)
<tdn> Xenios, simple things: I just want to take the avi or several avis from my camera and cut them into one nice movie. Then I would like to export this movie in suitable format like H.264.
<Xenios> avidemux can do this. but google tells me about Cinerella. maybe that's what you want?
<tdn> Hmm.... It is not in the repos.
<Xenios> http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/
<tdn> Xenios, nothing for lucid.
<Xenios> damn. so you have to compile it from source. http://www.heroinewarrior.com/cinelerra.php
<tdn> Xenios, ok.
<Xenios> but as said, I don't know this app, it's recommended in a german forum
<tdn> From the screen shots it looks horribly skinned.
<Xenios> :D
<tdn> Maybe I will just do with avidemux.
<tdn> For now.
<slush1000> Xenios: Kdenlive or Openshot
<slush1000> err... meant for tdn
<Xenios> slush1000: np
<dima_> Hi everyone. I've got CONFIG_NO_HZ=y and CONFIG_HZ_100=y both set in my kernel config. Which one is taking effect? Do I have a "tickless" kernel?
 * Xenios tries again
<Xenios> why isn't Amarok 2.3 in karmic backports anymore?
<TheSeeker> I tried kbuntu as a livecd on a laptop, and it seemd to work pretty well.  after installing it, the UI seems extremely sluggish.  like it's not hardware accelerated or something.  does the UI have certain features turned off in livecd mode?  or did my install not work correctly?
 * TheSeeker finds the 'additional drivers' panel ... using nvidia drivers will probably help
<TheSeeker> yeah, instant response vs 3 second response...
<MadRobot> Hi all
<MadRobot> How do I manage my startup applications?
<MadRobot> Okay thanks I found it,
<gigi> gg
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. Just booted up my desktop (was using windows earlier for a game) and for some reason  neither my mouse or keyboard works... Since i was using them both 5 minutes ago on windows i can say that they are not physically broken.. How am i going to debug this??? (without a mouse and keyboard for the desktop its going to be tough)
<hazamonzo_> Its a real pickle :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<hazamonzo_> I can get a ssh connection to the desktop from tha laptop im using now so not all is lost.. but i guess hwat i need to know is how to i go about restarting the bit of software that controls my mouse / keyboard ?
<hazamonzo_> Hello BluesKaj
<moetunes> hazamonzo_:  have you unplugged them and plugged them back in?
<hazamonzo_> ooooo, in fact now i remember. The last thing that happened was a couple of updates i was putting off. They said it would require a system restart. So i guess some updated driver / software is to blame :(
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo_
<hazamonzo_> moetunes: Hehhe. Yes i have :)
<moetunes> :]
<fldc> is keyboard working out of xorg? :D
<hazamonzo_> moetunes: You could work for  BT support! :D
<hazamonzo_> fldc: Well im not sure how i can test that. As i need the keyboard to ctrl+f1 to get out of xorg right?
<fldc> recovery mode?
<hazamonzo_> fldc: Although i can ssh in
<hazamonzo_> fldc: Ahh, worth a bash
<fldc> :D
<fldc> if it's working, read your xorg log file
<hazamonzo_> fldc: Okay i'm happy with that (im use to reading tomcat log files) but im not sure how much this xorg log file will make sense. I might just pastebin it
<fldc> that could work :D
<hazamonzo_> fldc: One more question. Where is the xorg log?
<fldc> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hazamonzo_> fldc: ta
<qualx> Trying to set up Kubuntu-Netbook 10.4.1 on an Asus EeePC and I'm getting terribly sluggish performance (worse than WinXP) and I can't seem to get any resolution higher than 1024x768. What am I doing wrong?
<hazamonzo_> fldc: ping
<hazamonzo_> fldc: I've made some progress. You interested in the xorg log (at least the latest tail -f snippet that might be interesting..)
<BluesKaj> can't seem to get any other login themes to install other than the default, altho the installer lists the ones I chose as installed
<lieuwe[49ft]> hey, how do i browse files on a samba server using kubuntu?
<akR4> hi here
<bushwakko> how does the network manager work? I've set up a new connection in "manage connections" but there is no "connect" button anywhere?
<bushwakko> I installed vpnc and the vpnc thing for network manager
<lieuwe[49ft]> hey, i want to install an automated download service(http ftp bittorrent) on my homeserver, but haven't found any ready-made solutions, could anyone give me some pointers?
<lieuwe[49ft]> hasn't anyone ever attempted this? i can't find a trace of any such activity on the internet...
<solifugus> Installing the kde desktop on Ubuntu won't replace Gnome login page and that, will it?
<solifugus> Or be invasive in any way other than making the kde desktop a choice for users logging in?
<solifugus> Others at my work are saying that it would, which is why they won't install kde.
<BluesKaj> solifugus, installing kde adds the default kde apps to the apps menu on gnome and vice versa if you login to kde (kubuntu-desktop), if that's what your friends call invasive then that's their problem, because I don't fing it so.
<BluesKaj> find
<solifugus> I don't know if they call that invasive.. they might.  But if that's all it does then I'll try to argue it more...
<BluesKaj> one can choose which desktop at login , that's what I've been doing on this server, but I'm about to drop gnome cuz I don't use it much
<DarthFrog> solifugus: When you install kubuntu-desktop on an Ubuntu system, the installer will ask you which Display Manager you wish to use.  It won't slam it from GNOME to KDE on you.  So you can tell your co-workers their fears are groundless.
<DarthFrog> The Display Manager (gdm, kdm) is what presents the login screen, BTW.
<solifugus> right, gdm, kdm, or xdm (the ugly one)
<solifugus> Doesn't really matter much to us, either.. since it's a VM and we're using nomachine's NX to connect.. Can choose the desktop environment there.
<solifugus> so I don't entirely get their fears... otherwise they just keep saying kde on ubuntu is messed up..  I'm using it and it seems ok.. although it seemed rather crappy a while back.
<DarthFrog> solifugus: It's a computer operating environment, not a religious choice. :-)  It's OK for them to use GNOME if they wish.
<polis> hi
<polis> i' lost
<polis> i m lostp assword my kubuntu
<polis> now i'm with live cd
<polis> kubuntu
<polis> how to recovery pass o reset?
<BluesKaj> !password
<polis> BluesKaj: do not work link
<BluesKaj> 1pw
<BluesKaj> !pw
<polis> i have read a exploit with commmand sudo passwd root, sudo passwd -d,my user, sudo passwd -k my user
<polis> on livce cd
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<polis> help me
<polis> there is someone
<BluesKaj> polis , uhmm if you can't recall your password then you're in trouble
<BluesKaj> election day here...going to vote
<polis> i have read a exploit with commmand sudo passwd root, sudo passwd -d,my user, sudo passwd -k my user
<polis> for live ce
<polis> cd
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. I'm using Kubuntu 10.10. plasma-desktop crashes with a std::bad_alloc exception , the full plasma-desktop output can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519720/ . Is this a know bug? I couldn't find any hint on how to fix it on the Internet
<DarthFrog> IppatsuMan: Are you fully up to date on your system updates?
<IppatsuMan> DarthFrog: yes, I am. But I did not enabled the "pre-released" and "unsupported" software sources
<James147> polis: I would think you need to boot a live cd, enter a chroot to your installed system then run "password USER" in the chroot
<polis> now
<polis> i'm live ce
<James147> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<polis> cd
<polis> ok
<DarthFrog> James147: Or edit the /etc/shadow file and blank out his password there.
<polis> yes DarthFrog
<polis> how to edit etc shadow file
<DarthFrog> polis: James147's suggestion is better.
<James147> DarthFrog: :) would think passwd would be easier (either way you need a chroot on a  livecd or root access some other way)
<polis> ok
<IppatsuMan> DarthFrog: I see that there are many KDE updates on maverick-proposed, I suppose I can try them and hope for the best
<DarthFrog> IppatsuMan: Sounds about right.  Or try a re-install. :-(
<polis> I will follow the guidance
<UrielCorinthian> Heya - my Plasma desktop is being all weird - after an update, I can see only two widgets on the desktop, yet, according to the toolbox, the ones I had there before (which include two folder view and a weather widget), are still running.  They're not visible and I don't know how to close and re-add them...?
<polis> I can not do
<polis> James147:
<James147> UrielCorinthian: you will probally need to edit or rename or delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc  (renaming/deelting it will reset all plasma widgets to their default)
<UrielCorinthian> Awesome!  I'll give that a shot - I suppose I'd need to reboot or log out and in to see the effect, hey?
<UrielCorinthian> James147: But why isn't there a simpler way...?  And what causes it?
<James147> UrielCorinthian: its normally caused by a falt in the migration on upgrading the config file.... there is no simple way to fix it as its a bug... so there is little point in creating a simple way to fix it when that method wont be needed when the bug is actually fixed
<UrielCorinthian> James147: Okay - makes sense...
<James147> UrielCorinthian: it is getting better and upgrading from version to version of kde produces less of these errors now then it did before :)
<UrielCorinthian> James147: Hmmm... Renamed the file, then KDE seemed to recreate one all by itself, all without any change...?
<polis> no one helps me
<UrielCorinthian> Help you with what, polis?
<polis> i ' m losto my passs
<polis> in kubuntu
<polis> recovery mode do not work
<UrielCorinthian> Oops...
<DarthFrog> polis: Why can you not chroot from your LiveCD?
<polis> is how?
<polis> now 'im live cd
<polis> of kubuntu
<DarthFrog> !chroot | polis
<ubottu> polis: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<James147> polis: ^^ thats a point, you should be able to drop to a root prompt from revcovery mode and run "passwd USERNAME"  to reset your password
 * James147 forgets you can get root from recovery mode :p
<DarthFrog> James147: Doesn't recovery mode ask for your password?
<polis> do not work rewcoveruy mode craches on boot
<James147> ... then there might be something else wrong with your system
<DarthFrog> polis: Do you know how to use the vi editor?
<polis> vi?
<James147> DarthFrog: not as far as I know... (root has no password... whats the point in asking?)  ... also if you can reboot to recovery then you can also reboot to a livecd ;)
<polis> i'm live cd
<UrielCorinthian> Have to reboot to see if the stuff worked... Thanks James147
<UrielCorinthian> Ciao!
<James147> DarthFrog: *cough* nano *cough*
<polis> i have read a exploit with commmand sudo passwd root, sudo passwd -d,my user, sudo passwd -k my user
<DarthFrog> James147: OK, nano, if you insist.
<James147> DarthFrog: (its easier to use if you dont already know vi, so a better suggestion for people who dont know what to do)
<DarthFrog> polis: I don't know about that exploit.  But even if it works, you'd still have to chroot to  your system from the livecd.
<polis> ok
<polis> help me for the guide
<polis> here
<polis> step by step
<DarthFrog> polis: Do you have any data in your home directory you care about?  Is your home directory on its own partition?
<polis> in kubuntu??
<polis> psartition?
<polis> yes
<DarthFrog> polis: Then why don't you just re-install?  If recovery mode doesn't work, that'll fix that problem, too.
<polis> :((((((((((((((
<eldemente> hi
<andres_> somebody know a alternative of xara 3d
<omniuni> Hi, I've been having trouble since upgrading to 10.10 with X crashing frequently when desktop effects are enabled.
<omniuni> I have tried 64 and 32 bit (currently on 32 bit), I have a Radeon video card that worked just fine in 10.04
<DarthFrog> omniuni: Have you tried the proprietary fglrx drivers?  I have a Radeon 5770 card that's working fine in Maverick with fglrx.
<omniuni> last time I checked my card was not supported, but I am checking again now
<omniuni> ... nope. I have a Radeon X1250
<craigzheng> hi all... after update to maverick am having a problem with a gedit plugin complaining about a missing gtk icon. If I change my icon theme to 'gnome' it works, but fails when icon theme is set to 'oxygen'. is this a plugin bug or a misconfiguration on my part?
<omniuni> if you know which plugin it is, create a shortcut to it in the appropriate oxygen icons folder
<craigzheng> the icon you mean?
<craigzheng> will try that
<omniuni> (I had that happen with an app before) yes, so for example if "gedit.png" is what it's looking for, link the one from the gnome icon theme into /usr/share/icons/oxygen/[size]/gedit.png
<craigzheng> that doesn't seem to have worked. same error
<omniuni> craigzheng: can you copy and paste the error?
<craigzheng> sure: http://pastie.org/1247693
<craigzheng> tried symlinking the 'gtk-justify-left' icons as you suggested and restarting gedit, but got the same error
<craigzheng> it worked in 10.04 which is why I thought maybe i misconfigured something and the icon theme wasn't correctly falling back or something
<omniuni> do you have the package gnome-icon-theme installed?
<omniuni> (I'm just making sure of what you do or don't have)
<craigzheng> yes, it's installed
<omniuni> if you look in /usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/ is there a gtk-justify-left icon?
<omniuni> (or a link to it?)
<omniuni> i know, you said you did it, i'm just double-checking
<craigzheng> yes, there is. i did it for every available size
<omniuni> can you try:
<omniuni> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gedit
<omniuni> also, let me know what the output of that is
<davidpikacho> hi guys
<davidpikacho> i am new here
<davidpikacho> :D
<craigzheng> omniuni: no dice. same error still.
<craigzheng> oh
<craigzheng> output: update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/gedit to provide /usr/bin/gnome-text-editor (gnome-text-editor) in auto mode.
<omniuni> do you have gedit-plugins installed?
<craigzheng> yes
<craigzheng> shall i reconfigure that one too?
<omniuni> craigzheng: can you try removing the config file at .gnome2/gedit/gedit-2?
<craigzheng> sure
<craigzheng> ok now i'm getting this error right when i start gedit: http://pastie.org/1247729
<craigzheng> basically the same
<omniuni> Can you create a folder, and move the snippets plugin, so it would move from the file /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/snippets/ to /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins-disabled/snippets/ ?
<omniuni> craigzheng: it looks like the problem is with that plugin, so i'm trying to see if we can disable it
<craigzheng> ok, so it complains about not being able to load that plugin, and then show the "Could not load theme icon gtk-home: Icon 'gtk-home'" error
<omniuni> i goet the gtk-home error too, but gedit launches for me
<craigzheng> sorry, i think i maybe misstated the problem. gedit is working. just not the plugin.
<craigzheng> i was trying to get the plugin sorted because it saves me a lot of typing :)
<Peace-> #kubuntu-offtopic
<omniuni> ah, i'm afraid that sounds like a gedit/gedit-plugins bug, not something with the kde config
<craigzheng> ok, thanks a lot. very much appreciated
<omniuni> craigzheng: by the way, kate also has a a snippet plugin (though it may not work the same way) and kdevelop has some really great features too. You may want to check those softwares out.
<craigzheng> omniuni: thanks. i used to use kate, and it's actually the snippets function that converted me to gedit. haven't tried kdevelop in a while though so i'll check it out. thanks again.
<yhtomit_> hey everyone... I just upgraded to 10.10 and now whenever I run kde apps, like Kate for example, when I perform certain tasks (like opening a file), the kde app hangs and then says something about not being able to communicate with klauncher or kded
<yhtomit_> anyone know anything about this?
<avo_> hi guys, how am I unvirus my gnome?
<yhtomit_> avo_: what!?
<yhtomit_> avo_: that whole sentence makes no sense :P
<avo_> i have an virus under my gnomes.
<yhtomit_> avo_: you don't have a virus
<omniuni> avo_: erm.... that should not be possible, but you could try clamav I suppose...
<avo_> omniuni: I'm Kosher.
<yhtomit_> avo_: I guarantee you you do not have a virus
 * avo_ slaps knee
<omniuni> it's OK, avo_, clamav is actually chicken, and there's no dairy in sight.
<ret> вм
<ret> hai
<ret> русские есть?
<Unksi> !ru | ret
<ubottu> ret: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Space_Man> what has happened to "killall -9 process_name" in 9.10 I could tab complete the process name, in 10.04 I can't
<Peace-> mm
<pibarnas> Space_Man: have you checked your bash completion?
<Peace-> Space_Man: source /etc/bash_completion
<Peace-> type that on konsole
<Peace-> and try again
<Space_Man> :)
<Space_Man> "source /etc/bash_completion" fixed things
<Space_Man> thanks Peace- and pibarnas
<Peace-> Space_Man: the next reboot you have to do again
<Peace-> i guess
<Space_Man> what does "source" do?
<Peace-> Space_Man: i guess load the bash completion
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> loads
<pibarnas> Space_Man: you have to put smt like that if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then\ . /etc/bash_completion
<pibarnas> into your ~/.bashrc
<Peace-> pibarnas: or delete that file xD
<pibarnas> yep! =)
<Peace-> it should be created by default from /etc/bash blab bal
<Peace-> but anyway googling source /etc/bash_completion
<James147> or rename it ^^
<Peace-> you can find a lots of solutionsxD
<Peace-> ^^
<leandrodeassis> anyone having problems with intel video and kubuntu maverick?
<James147> leandrodeassis: not here with the 945GME
<Peace-> leandrodeassis: yes
<Peace-> 945gm e it sucks
<Peace-> intel card could have problems like saidn in the release note
<Peace-> said
<leandrodeassis> oh! ;/
<jhutchins_lt> I thought the Intel 855/915 fix was out already.  Made it into squeeze a week or so ago.
<khaije|amalt> i love squeeze
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> recorditnow is not working at all , being packaged since karmic and still not working ... any idea??
<PasNox> on kubuntu 10.10 gtk-recordmydesktop and recorditnow none is working  :/
<pibarnas> kubuntu+gtkrecord...? why not qt-record...?
<PasNox> it is not packaged
<PasNox> and i tried to compil it one time
<PasNox> to boring thing
<PasNox> recorditnow is the desktop recorder killer app
<PasNox> but it's simply does not works
<PasNox> :'(
<PasNox> gtk-recordmydesktop was the only recorder working on kubuntu since long time incredible
<PasNox> any idea on what to try ?
<LOGAN> he, the news I got today Ubuntu will drop Gnome and wil focus on the web? Kubuntu sounds even better now
<PasNox> ahahah
<PasNox> Chrome OS Clone ?
<PasNox> :D
<IppatsuMan> DarthFrog: for the record: upgrading qt from maverick-proposed did not help. The bug was due to the fact that I put the main KDE bar on the top edge of the screen. If it is on the bottom edge, it works flawlessly.
<seph321> I have a quick question about the KDE wallet? When entering my WPA2 password, I get prompted to store it in the KDE Wallet. Will this then prompt me for the wallet password whenever I login? Is there someway to just remember the wireless password and never be prompted again?
<James147> seph321: when ever a programs needs access to the wallet it will prompt you for your password (unless its already unlocked)... however the wallet is always locked on login so you will get prompted for your password...
<James147> seph321: you can however configure network-manager to store its encrpytion keys n plain text (although this is considered more of a security risk, it is less of one then using a passwordless wallet)
<seph321> James147: Would this remove the need for entering a password? I'd like it to behave like network-manager in Ubuntu.
<James147> seph321: also there have been usggestions about unlocking the wallet on login if the passwords match, but kwallet dosnt support this yet and I dont know the current state of it
<James147> seph321: yes, storing it in plain text will remove the need to enter a password on login
<seph321> Thanks
<newboon2age> when is/was the kubuntu on ubuntu one uds talk?  which room/time?
<Fanfare> Hi Folks
<Fanfare>  is it possible in webshortcuts to use urlencrypted vars instead of /{@} ?
#kubuntu 2010-10-26
<shaker> hj
<MadRobot> Hi all.
<MadRobot> How do I get my system to sleep or hibernate when I shut the led of laptop?
<freebird> <gabon_> need help to install 10.10 on lap top will not boot from cd
<cuznt> freebird:  maybe you need to change your start up options?
<cuznt> sometimes is F12
<jschall> My netbook stopped suspending when I close the lid. The settings are right and the lid switch is obviously working (i can see the screen turn off automatically when i close the lid) It used to suspend. Suspend works if I do it through the menus.
<jschall> I've tried doing a cold boot and I've tried messing with the settings. I've looked at dmesg and nothing comes up when I close and open the lid
<jschall> it also still suspends after 5 minutes, which is what its set to do.
<jschall> i can change the setting to shutdown when lid is closed and it will still do nothing.
<jschall> everything points to the lid switch except that the lid switch is very obviously working.
<bsa161> hi
<ansong> i'm running 10.10 and kde4.5.2, every once in a while, an icon will appear momentarily in my system tray and then disappear
<ansong> i can never see what it is before it goes away, but it looks somewhat like the old klipper icon or maybe a package manager icon (brown box in the background perhaps)
<ansong> does anyone know how i could determine what app it is?
<ansong> any suggestions?
<dasKreech> ansong: Packagekit I'll bet
<ansong> dasKreech: that was totally it. the kpackagekit app when it checks for updates
<ansong> thanks
<dasKreech> ansong: that's what I thought it has different icons there when it's doing different things. and the brown package is when it's downloading or checking the repos (technically also downloading)
<dasKreech> Just takes a second but it would pop up and be noticable
<ansong> i've always used aptitude. kubuntu does everything from a gui; i'm not used to it yet
<ansong> thanks again
<LavaEagle> Hey quick question
<LavaEagle> After installing Kubuntu via wubi
<LavaEagle> Wireless works and is auto enabled but after a restart it is disabled and I can't figure out how to re enable it
<valorie> I don't know much about wubi
<valorie> but do you have a little connection icon?
<valorie> looks like a dot and waves coming up
<valorie> click on that and you should get a menu
<valorie> sometimes you just have to click on the strongest signal (usually your own) to wake it up
<LavaEagle> It's disabled is the problem
<LavaEagle> and I went through ubuntu's documents and they didn't help
<LavaEagle> I can't find where to re enable it so it can scan
<LavaEagle> I'm gonna try again here
<valorie> just restart the signal
<valorie> even if you have to rescan it
<valorie> the little applet does a good job usually
<jschall> does anyone have insight on what causes my microphone to not work when the balance is centered?
<austin_boston> i have no idea how this works, hahah
<n8w> hey
<n8w> im runin 10.10 n everytime the kpackage searches for updates it gets stock in my sys tray...when i close it down,the plasma crashes...
<FlashDeluxe> hi @ all! how can i find out which time my dhcp server has got? i am using dhcpd3.
<Waffle> i'm trying to edit a .flv in kdenlive but the file type is not suported
<Waffle> can anyone help me
<jesperht> Waffle: I've never tried editing an flv file directly. In worst case you can always convert it to a format your system supports first.
<Waffle> jesperht,  like what format? what program?
<jesperht> Waffle: Though after some googling I get the impression that you should be able to import anything that ffmpeg can handle. Do you have all pertinent codecs installed?
<Waffle> i have some of them but not all of them
<Waffle> jesperht,  not that i know off
<jesperht> Waffle: I just tried it on my kubuntu system, and it worked fine. Make sure that "all files" are selected in the file dialog filter, and that you have all the libavcodec packages installed.
<Waffle> jesperht,  tried that but when i rendered the cropped clip it was the wrong section
<Waffle> jesperht,  what has gone wrong
<Waffle> jesperht,  what do i do now?
<Waffle> edit flv correctley in ubuntu
<jesperht> Waffle: Good question. I suggest you query the kdenlive people. Either on IRC - or ideally, through a bug report
<FlashDeluxe> hi @ all! I got a problem, my dhcp3 has got the wrong time and i don`t know how to set the correct time, can anybody help me?
<FlashDeluxe> hwclock --show and date are showing me the right time
<tommi> hello all, i have to start krunner manually at each login
<moetunes> FlashDeluxe:  is there anything in   man dhcpd.conf   that'll help?
<tommi> does somebody know how to fix this
<moetunes> tommi:  save the session before you log out
<tommi> ok lets logout :)
<FlashDeluxe> moetunes: non, it shows me how to configure ntp for time syncing but it doesn`t take any effect
<moetunes> FlashDeluxe:  is there a config for it in /etc or somewhere that could be overriding your settings?
<moetunes> I don't use it here
<FlashDeluxe> moetunes: no
<dibblego> is kino video editor a dead project?
<moetunes> FlashDeluxe:  not much on google about it either - you have restarted the daemon?
<FlashDeluxe> moetunes: of course, doesn`t change anything. Maybe i could tell the dhcp to take the system time? Is that possible?
<moetunes> FlashDeluxe:  some reading - http://spblinux.de/2.0/doc/dhcp-options.html
<jesse_> anyone used drupal
<jesse_> help required
<jesse_> hay
<olskolirc> how do I get kde 4.5?  is there a repository for it?
<Space_Man> olskolirc: have a read http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<olskolirc> without upgrading to Maverick Space_Man I'm on Karmic
<olskolirc> never mind Space_Man its not happening
<olskolirc> kde 4.5 requires Maverick that piece of crap
<geekosopher> does kmail support gnupg in maverick?
<jesse_> hay
<jesse_> is there any one using drupal
<jesse_> ....??
<jesse_> i need some help
<naftilos76> hi everyone, as Kubuntu 10.10 uses pulse as its' default sound server, i would like to ask this: Can i record a conversation that's taking place on Skype? That is, i need some kind of 'mix' function so that i can re-direct audio streams to an audio recording app like 'audacity'. Is that possible?
<faLUCE> well: how can I mount a remote ssh directory, wich requires authentication with user and password on /my/local/dir ?
<naftilos76> sudo sshfs -p7822 -o allow_other user@domain_name local_mount_point
<faLUCE> thanks naftilos76
<naftilos76> faLUCE: try this
<faLUCE> naftilos76: but where is the password ?
<naftilos76> faLUCE: if this is a server on your
<faLUCE> I have a client, not a server
<naftilos76> remote server somewhere out there they have to have your IP in a white list or something
<naftilos76> it will ask you the password when you press ENTER
<naftilos76> if i remember well!
<naftilos76> what file manager are you using? dolphin or konqueror?
<naftilos76> or other?
<naftilos76> have you installed sshfs? that is the first step
<naftilos76> sudo apt-get install sshfs
<naftilos76> if you haven't
<naftilos76> Anyone on the pulse sound server issue?
<cba123> How can I change my default dolphin "browse" folder to something other than /home/cba123/Documents?  As in when I click browse in firefox, it goes to Documents by default, and I almost never use that folder to upload things from.
<nerdy_kid> I am looking for the kdebindings package and cant find it in synaptic.  I found kdebinding-dbg however.  does it exist?
<moetunes> !find kdebind
<ubottu> Found: kdebindings-dbg
<moetunes> seems that's it
<nerdy_kid> moetunes strange...
<moetunes> nerdy_kid:  it's prob done through something else now
<nerdy_kid> moetunes well libkimono4.1-cil seems to do the job, thanks for your help
<moetunes> np
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ubuntu> dai blz
<ubuntu> \list
<polis> hi
<sresu> About KDE Menu Editor, for an applicationunder General tab there is an option 'Place in system tray' to be ticked/unticked. What does this option actually do? It works when the application is running or its part of autostart?
<dasKreech> sresu: I think when it is running
<sresu> dasKreech: Ok. Thanks
<paja> Hi, after succesfully upgraded from Kubuntu (x64) 10.04 ==> 10.10 I have a problem with eclipse and pidgin (maybe some other non qt apps). When I "check" checkbox, it frozen this app. Coud you help me where to start?
<paja> .. to find bug/solution. There is not problem in java -- jDownloader works fine. I don't know if there is some connection Eclipse-gtk .. (and now I found that there is a problem in Gimp too).
<paja> Works fine when it's started by root!
<LOGAN> hi is it possible to have a custom icon for a flash USB drive ?
<OmnipotentEntity> paja, you might want to try renaming your settings for that app.
<paja> OmnipotentEntity: What do you mean? Which settings?
<OmnipotentEntity> ~/.purple for pidgin
<paja> OmnipotentEntity: I've deleted ~/.eclipse configuration files and doesn't help ..
<OmnipotentEntity> then it might wind up being a permissions issue
<OmnipotentEntity> I don't know enough about eclipse to give you better advice though.
<paja> OmnipotentEntity: ok, but I hope the problem is not in eclipse. I have test it in gimp => all config is removed and reinitialized .. this is "in" the "checkbox", not in app.. it freeze this application only if it is checked (unchecking is fine).. maybe i can try to ask in some #GTK chat
<OmnipotentEntity> perhaps, you can also try renaming the gtk configuration files?
<paja> OmnipotentEntity: all ~/.g* deleted :-) and it not helped me.
<OmnipotentEntity> why are you deleting the files?
<OmnipotentEntity> just rename them....
<paja> OmnipotentEntity: I'm lazy and it doesn't make me a problem..
<paja> OmnipotentEntity: and I have a `trash` utility
<johnny77> I was playing around in KDE yesterday and noticed that it seemed while the desktop icons changed with the desktop, the windows of all desktops where always shown. Is there a way to only show windows from the current desktop?
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> is it normal for different cores to spike
<Kalidarn> i guess they're sharing the load
<ftg2> is there a way to change the data source on this "Weather Forecaste" plasmoid? a source that is not wetter (seems to be the only source configurable from settings)
<Kalidarn> ftg2: ive wondered that myself i've been wanting it to get data from bom.gov.au
<Kalidarn> for australian unfortunately their reports are not offered in JSON or XML
<Kalidarn> but instead are crappy TXT documents
<dasKreech> johnny77: Where?
<dasKreech> ftg2: They pull from a common weather data engine backend you can submit a URL and parser for that and the plasmoids will all magically gt that option
<johnny77> dasKreech, in the panel.
<dasKreech> The taskbar?
<dasKreech> go to the taskbar settings and set how you want to see the windows
<johnny77> dasKreech, Yeah, sorry. I'm new to Ubuntu and especially to KDE.
<dasKreech> johnny77: welcome to Linux :)
<dasKreech> and special welcome to KDE :)
<ftg2> dasKreech: ahh. i see. do you have a url where i can learn more about this backend? i'd like to use wunderground, or one of the other local (us) xml sources
<dasKreech> johnny77: You should have a button at the end of the panel on the right normally
<dasKreech> click that and you will be in edit mode. Right click on the taskbar and you will have an option for taskbar settings. Explore there
<dasKreech> ftg2: #plasma would be a good place to start inquiry
<ftg2> dasKreech: thanks
<johnny77> dasKreech, thank you. I'll check it out.
<Kalidarn> hey anyone aound
<ftg2> bah. i give up. there is no way to get wunderground into a weather app short or writing it myself. :(
<ftg2> and the terms of service are restrictive, so even if i did write it, redistribution would be impossible
<Peace-> ftg2: ?
<ftg2> Peace-: do you know where i can get more info on the weather dataengine used by kde? google has told me very little. all i managed to find was a thread explaining why the sources are so limited. ... the terms of service on most of these weather api's do not allow it
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> i dunno maybe in #kde-dev
<Peace-> or something like that
<ftg2> right :\
<johnny77> How do I delete activities?
<sresu> !info kdebase
<ubottu> Package kdebase does not exist in maverick
<sresu> !info kdebase lucid
<ubottu> kdebase (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment, base applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5:55ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<johnny77> In the application launcher menu there is a favorite list. Where can I edit that list?
<Peace-> johnny77: mm i think you can't
<Peace-> maybe
<Peace-> i dunno
<Peace-> you have only to add and remove
<Peace-> then ytou can try to modify the order
<Peace-> KillJoy: oh
<Peace-> KillJoy:  digita  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace->  KillJoy                 /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pawleeq> hello
<pawleeq> on kubuntu 10.10 with kde 4.5.1 suddenly up arrow key stopped working, any clue? (it works with defined shortcuts)
<dasKreech> pawleeq: you mean if you open kate and want to use the up arrow to move up in a document it doesn't work?
<pawleeq> dasKreech, yes, also in konsole, firefox etc
<dasKreech> Works here in 4.5.2
<pawleeq> well thats nice, I think this started after I changed theme for GTK apps, but I can not say, whether this an be the reason
<chiiiiiz> hi!!
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> Can anyone help me configuring my sound on Kubuntu1010?
<chiiiiiz> I have a M-audio Delta1010LT, the sound works, but only on 1 channel (I have 4 analogic channels, that I want to dispatch between my phones, desktop  loudspeakers, home-cinema loudspeakers.
<chiiiiiz> It works with Ubuntustudio10.04... and I do not manage to have it working with KDE and phonon...
<chiiiiiz> I have the latest alsa packages installed (not compiled by myself, so maybe there are options to be mentioned, that were not, like --with-cards=ice1724...)
<FloodBotK2> chiiiiiz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiiiiiz> I must also add that all DAC channels are at 100% in Kmix..
<dasKreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pawleeq> !keys
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<olskolirc> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<olskolirc> !NVIDIA
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<olskolirc> !softcam
<apparle> hello guys
<apparle> I am in the mood to help. anyone needs it? :P
<sresu> I need help with knetdockapp. knetdockapp is Network activity monitor applet for KDE...
<sresu> !info knetdockapp | apparle, Will you please install it?
<ubottu> apparle,: knetdockapp (source: knetdockapp): Network activity monitor applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82.3-1 (maverick), package size 113 kB, installed size 436 kB
<apparle> sresu: doesn't apt-get install do it?
<sresu> apparle: Nah... I didn't say I want to install it. Do you have it installed? Or have you used it?
<apparle> sresu: is it there for lucid. I am yet to shift to maverick.... I'll check
<sresu> !info knetdockapp lucid
<ubottu> knetdockapp (source: knetdockapp): Network activity monitor applet for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.82.3-1 (lucid), package size 113 kB, installed size 436 kB
<sresu> Yes, I'm on lucid
<James147> sresu: knetdock app looks like a kde 3 program :S
<James147> sresu: what exactly do you need help with?
<apparle> sresu: too big a download for me... :( it will take hours
<sresu> James147: Yeah, It lists the devices and displays network activity with data received/sent rate. I want to find command for it show eth) details like what all should be with <knetdockapp> to show only about eth0 and not selection of devices.. in CLI?
<sresu> apparle: No problems. Thanks for considering the question
<James147> sresu: not sure I understand
<sresu> James147: Umm.. I didn't frame it properly. Sorry
<sresu> James147: Run <knetdockapp> in CLI. What do you get?
<James147> sresu: dont have it installed, and dont really feeling like installing the kde3 dependcies :(
<halizah> hello, any one can help me about kopete?
<James147> !ask | halizah
<ubottu> halizah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<prower> hello :> i've read the disappointing news recently that natty is going to ship with Unity as it's default shell for GNOME, even despite the fact that copyright has to be assigned to Canonical to develop for it :< Will Kubuntu continue to use a mostly stock KDE, or are there plans to replace its interface with a proprietary one as well?
<sresu> James147: Whats your platform version?
<James147> sresu: running maverick with kde 4.5
<apparle> sresu: did you try ifconfig
<sresu> James147: I installed it on KDE 4.5.1 in lucid
<usc> installed phphmyadmin yet when i type the url localhost/phpmyadmin i get the following error The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server.
<usc> Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<usc> anyone?
<James147> prower: dont know why they would replace kde with something else... the whole point in kubuntu is that it uses kde
<sresu> apparle: Yeah.. I know about that.. but knedockapp gives the info I need :)
<apparle> sresu: what info exactly
<sresu> James147: I installed it on KDE 4.5.1 in lucid and there was no problem
<James147> sresu: I would just use the network manager widget (not knetworkmanager) it give me all the info I need with a nice graph :D
<prower> James147: Well yes, that's true...then again, Canonical also claims that Ubuntu proper will always be a "GNOME distribution" that will not be using GNOME Shell in the future :P What they say doesn't necessarily equate to what they mean
<sresu> James147: Whats the name of widget?
<apparle> sresu: its a nice app.
<James147> sresu: you might need to install "plasma-widget-networkmanagment" (this will uninstall knetwork manager)
<sresu> James147: E: Couldn't find package plasma-widget-networkmanagment
<James147> sresu: Then it should be in the add widgets dialog under "network managemtn" i believe
<sresu> oh -ok
<sresu> "e"
<James147> sresu: plasma-widget-networkmanagement   :)
<sresu> Yeah:)
<apparle> sresu: what info do you need exactly?
<sresu> apparle: Yeah.. A moment please :) Let me try out that widget if it helps :)
<apparle> prower: give me the link to the news you are referring to, I have not read it
<sresu> James147: How to use it? Does it come as part of widget installation in panel?
<James147> sresu: its used lick any othwer widget
<sresu> James147: What?
<James147> sresu: you can add it to the systray through the systray settings, or drag it to the panel/desktop
<James147> *like any other*  ^^
<sresu> James147: Are you talking about the widget which comes with shows a small port as icon with the small RJ45 ?
<James147> sresu: ??
<sresu> James147: Are you talking about the widget which shows a small port as icon with small RJ45?
<sresu> James147: Yes.. Thanks :)
<sresu> apparle: Thanks.. Got it now
<apparle> sresu: but what were you looking in the first place?
<apparle> :P
<dasKreech> prower: Canonical isn't as tightly concerned with Kubuntu as it is with the GNOME distro Ubuntu. Seems more and more that's a boon for us
<dasKreech> prower: So vanilla shipped KDE for Kubuntu :)
<kusi> hello! how do I mount a directory (which is set up in fstab) in dolphin?
<dasKreech> kusi: click on it as long as you have rights to mount it
<kusi> dasKreech: I have rights to mount it. when i click on it in dolphin, it just opens the empty directory
<dasKreech> kusi: Sorry I meant on the side panel in places
<kusi> I dragged the folder to the side panel in places, but still the same behavior
<kusi> it doesn't perform the mount
<dasKreech> Hmm?
<dasKreech> no
<dasKreech> The partition should turn up
<dasKreech> what are you mounting? somethign local or a remote dir?
<kusi> remote
<dasKreech> ah hmm
<dasKreech> >_>
<dasKreech> I'd probably press F4 and type sudo mount -a :)
<kusi> sshfs
<kusi> well, yes, that works of course :)
<kusi> mount mydir  on the command line works
<kusi> in kde 3.5, there used to be a special type of file which you could put onto the desktop. a .deskop file I believe. when you clicked on it, the directory was mounted
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> file.destop is a laucher
<Peace-> so you can do whaterer you want
<Peace-> just you have to set in the proprieties
<Peace-> of file.desktop
<prower> dasKreech, sorry for the delay there, and thanks, that's good to hear :> at least those of us that don't want to be locked into canonical's increasingly-proprietary solutions will have an alternative without having to switch distros
<kusi> Peace: i can define a directory to be mounted in the .desktop file?
<Peace-> kusi: you can do what you want
<Peace-> if you click on the desktop
<Peace-> you can create a laucher
<kusi> a plasma widget?
<Peace-> for an application or
<Peace-> or a place
<Peace-> just set the desktop like folder view
<Peace-> right button on the desktop
<Peace-> folder view
<Peace-> right button on the desktop   -------___> desktop activities-------->folder view
<Peace-> then toyu can create your lika to application
<kusi> Peace: nothing happens if i right click on the desktop
<nUboon2Age>  Kubuntu fans, if anyone wants to participate in bringing Kubuntu on Ubuntu One to fruition, i started a team on LP called KubuntuOne, with the membership open (at least for now):  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntuone  udslogger / apachelogger said he'd consult to help it happen.
<kusi> so KDE 4 cannot mount a directory??
<kusi> need to go back to kde 3.5?
<nafri> hello, I'm trying to run vmware on kubuntu but vmware can't find kernel header... any idea?
<nix0n> find russian channel
<olskolirc> what version of kubuntu nafri?
<nafri> olskolirc: latest version 10.10
<olskolirc> go to #vmware nafri
<olskolirc> im not touching 1010
<olskolirc> it has enough problems
<dasKreech> prower: To be honest you can simply uninstall Unity and install GNOME3 Shell if you want so there isn't that much lock in
<dasKreech> kusi: Ah well yes you can do that was well but maybe ask in #dolphin what the proposed solution is?
<dasKreech> kusi: You need to make the .desktop explictly executable in KDE4 so people don't e-mail viruses
<prower> dasKreech, Well that's fair enough, although being Canonical I'm sure they'll be working toward eliminating choice rather than preserving it :> In either case I'll have to return shortly, time to start up KDE!
<snarkster> can anyone tell me why there is a greyed out show terminal button on the upgrade dialog?
<snarkster> i mean why even have it if its greyed out?
<smooph> Hey i want to openup a port in kubuntu ... that seems to be closed by default ... i don't have a firewall ... how can i do that ?
<smooph> ?
<James147> smooph: kuubntu's firewall is disabled by default... all ports should be open
<James147> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<smooph> James147: thats what i thought but when i do a netstat -la I can see that port 6546 is LISTEN but when nmaping its not there
<smooph> uppps even though i cannot see it, it still works ... is telnet invisible?
<gr0gmint> whats the text editor for KDE4 called? :$
<Unksi> kate
<gr0gmint> thanks
<Unksi> youre welcome
<prower> hello :> well kde seems to be working out great so far but i've encountered one problem...i use evolution for e-mails and other contacts but when i start it, plasma-desktop segfaults :<
<DanaG> Weird... Gtk under kde4 is not using KDE's gtkrc.
<snarkster> so everything locked up during the dist-upgrade. how do i restart it?
<DanaG> And, how are you supposed to log out?
<James147> DanaG: kmenu > leave > logout    or alt+F2 > type "logout"
<BlackTenshi> Hello all
<DanaG> Ah.  Plasma-netbook doesn't have an obvious logout.
<James147> ah, netbook :) if i remember right, one of the widgets in the panel will logout you
<snarkster> if i was doing a dist-upgrade and it locked up how do i restart the upgrade?
<DanaG> For a pen tablet PC, KDE's bulkiness (pixels, not RAM) helps.
<DanaG> Or more correctly, Oxygen is bulky.
<DanaG> Hmm, it still won't use my Gtk theme.
<rikard> Hi all, i am kinda new to Kubuntu and do not even know if I am asking this in the right forum - but can someone please help me set up a NFS mapping of a NAS server in Kubuntu? :s
<DanaG> Argh!  I even copied the dang qtcurve.sh.... Still doesn't work!
<dasKreech> rikard: Hallo
<dasKreech> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<rikard> dasKreech: yes, i have been looking at it but I still doesnt get it to work
<rikard> In my NAS (Synology DS207+) the only settings I can make is;  Hostname, R/RW and Root squash
<rikard> then I edit my /etc/fstab accordingly in Kubuntu terminal
<rikard> after I have made the directories
<rikard> so in my case I have made a folder (in Kubuntu) called /media/video/
<rikard> in fstab I have written a line like this: 192.168.1.100:/video  /media/video nfs    _netdev,auto,user              0  0
<rikard> still my /media/video shows up empty on my Kubuntu client
<rikard> I thought that NFS was the way to go when using Linux...?
<BlackTenshi> Tryin' something, BRB
<dasKreech> rikard: did you try sudo mount -a ?
<rikard> yes
<rikard> dasKreech: It works if I in the terminal just write: sudo mount 192.168.1.100:/Volume1/video /media/video
<rikard> but if I write it in the fstab it does not work...
<rikard> and shouldnt I write any options and stuff in the fstab?
<Flutiju`> rikard : I put "192.168.1.10:/nfs/public /media/STORAGE/public  nfs     rw,intr,soft    0       0" in my fstab and nfs works fine
<rikard> Flutiju: is "rw,intr,soft    0       0" necessary and what do they do?
<rikard> isnt that set on the server already?
<rikard> why do I have to write that in the clients fstab?
<Flutiju`> On the server you "allow  rw" on the folder, but when you mount you have to tell how do you want to mount
<Flutiju`> (Here you wanna mount with the rw rigths)
<Flutiju`> (Well, if you want of course)
<BlackTenshi> ...
<BlackTenshi> My top part of the window is gone...
<BlackTenshi> Brb...
<dfaure> I just installed kubuntu 10.4 from the standard .iso, but it didn't install either lilo nor grub, so it won't boot (!). I noticed when mounting the partition again from the livecd... no lilo, no grub, what am I missing?
<dfaure> ah! found grub-pc. Can't find config files though.
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dfaure> yep, thx, found docu. still no idea why a fresh install didn't boot, but let's see...
<muesli> since kubuntu 10.10, my system only boots with a text logo
<muesli> not that it's a big issue or anything
<muesli> i'm just curious what happened there
<muesli> plymouth theme is still set to kubuntu logo
<muesli> is there a tool like startup-manager for kde?
<Fanfare> muesli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/plymouth did work for me (german)
<Fanfare> dont think there is a kde frontend already...
#kubuntu 2010-10-27
<dfaure> still no go, grub2 doesn't work. I just get a blinking cursor on a black screen.
<dfaure> tried pressing shift to get a menu (according to some wiki), nothing
<dfaure> nowhere in the grub2 page does it mention the case where nothing happens at all :(
<James147> dfaure: that shounds like the bios is trying a boot a disk without a boot loader
<James147> dfaure: do you ahve more then  one hdd?
<dfaure> indeed there are two
<James147> dfaure: then either install grub to the other disk, or change the boot order in the bios
 * James147 prefures to change the boot order and insall grub the the disk with the os on...
<dfaure> yeah, especially since the small secondary disk (sdb) is planned to go away once this works ;)
<dfaure> alas, the boot order seems fine (CD, floppy, big disk)
<James147> dfaure: then are you sure you installed grub to the right disk?  (to the actual disk not a parition ie /dev/sda not /dev/sda1)
 * James147 wonders why floppy is before the hdd.... dose anyone use them any more?
<dfaure> yeah, I used grub-install /dev/sda -- and anyway the kubuntu 10.04 installation has probably done that too...
<James147> dfaure: /dev/sda is the larger hdd?
<dfaure> yep
<dfaure> I don't need to mark partitions as bootable, right?
<James147> dfaure: is it not?
<dfaure> no, the installer created the partitions (into the unallocated space, as requested), but didn't mark the "/" partition as bootable. I assume this doesn't matter though, with grub on /dev/sda.
<dfaure> hmm there was no /boot/grub/device.map, I had to run grub-mkdevicemap to generate it...
<dfaure> and still update-grub says "cannot find list of partitions"
<wiceu> nabo dule entra con alegria
<muesli> whenever i try to start qtcreator via the launcher (alt+f2) it tries to start an old version from my home dir which i deleted long ago
<muesli> where does it store / get that information from and why doesn't it update itself?
<dfaure> muesli: there might be a .desktop file left in ~/.local/share/applications
<muesli> dfaure: indeed, thanks :)
<muesli> dfaure: you know, the launcher (applications plugin) could stat() the binary to see if it's even worth displaying the entry
<dfaure> usually desktop files have Exec=foo, not Exec=/full/path/to/foo
<muesli> dfaure: but i guess i should point that in aaron's directions
<muesli> even without an absolute path we could check for a valid binary in the path
<dfaure> and then if you have a /usr/bin/qtcreator your local qtcreator.desktop file would hide the global one and nothing would have been shown == worse
<muesli> even tho it's unlikely that it'd fail in this case
<muesli> it's clearly because i manually installed qtcreator at some point
<dfaure> and extracting the binary name from the Exec line isn't even 100% safe, there could be a whole shell command in there.
<muesli> dfaure: no, because then the local one would either be path-less (exec=qtcreator, works)
<muesli> or it would be with the /home path and therefore invalid, never hiding the global one
<dfaure> wrong. The way desktop files work, is that local hides global, no matter what.
<muesli> dfaure: ah, i guess that's only for desktop files with the same name then
<dfaure> sure
<muesli> ok, didn't hide my global qtcreator then since it was a different .desktop filename
<dfaure> ok
<muesli> still argueable, if it makes sense that a invalid local desktop file would overrule a global one
<muesli> but i guess it's not worth the effort arguing ;-)
<dfaure> definitely not. It's standard, and has been the case since kde1, and it's really a feature, in the big picture.
<dfaure> (and the file is not invalid)
<muesli> dfaure: just curious now. why would you show a "dead" .desktop link to the user?
<dfaure> we don't know it's dead. It looks perfectly valid.
<muesli> dfaure: well, that's what i'm saying: we should check if it's dead to see if it's really valid. not just guess it
<dfaure> if we take the time in kbuildsycoca to look around for executables (!), and store in ksycoca "this desktop file is invalid" then when you (re) install the binary, it will still be marked as invalid....
<dfaure> this is just not practical
<muesli> hm, i wasn't even planning to store that info
<muesli> the launcher should just check for it
<dfaure> won't make it any faster ;)
<muesli> i haven't complained about speed so far ;-)
 * dfaure has ;)
<muesli> well, anyways. just curious and wanted to pick your brain... it's too little of a problem in reality
<muesli> i'd assume, at least
 * dfaure goes to bed - cu
<muesli> nn
<jimmy51_> according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod, i should be able to plug in and use my ipod touch
<jimmy51_> but it just mocks me by doing nothing in amarok and gtkpod
<davidearney> new to linux. anyone around that has some time to assist?
<pibarnas> davidearney: 1st lesson: just ask.
<davidearney> I'm trying to get my laptop working on wireless.
<davidearney> I can't seem to connect to the router here.
<davidearney> not my router, and I can connect on my Mac, and on a Windows boot....
<davidearney> but not Ubuntu
<davidearney> well, kubuntu 10.10 64-bit to be exact.
<davidearney> and I'm not sure why.
<davidearney> When I do a sudo lshw -C network, I'm not seeing any obvious problems based on descriptions from the documentation.
<v3xproof> im a newb but i got it working the other day
<v3xproof> using broadcom hardware?
<davidearney> yes
<v3xproof> 1 sec, ill give you a link
<davidearney> BCM4312 on a Dell e6550
<davidearney> driver problem? even though kubuntu seems to recognize the hardware?
<davidearney> I mean, I'm even seeing a driverversion=5.60.48.36
<v3xproof> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/572777
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 572777 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "NetworkManager or wpa_supplicant timing out when connecting wireless" [Medium,Confirmed]
<v3xproof> comment 27 and 28
<v3xproof> seemed to do it for me
<davidearney> thanks. Looking now.
<v3xproof> welcome
<v3xproof> hope it works for you
<davidearney> I'm trying hard to give Linux a try. I've walked away from it in the past, and I just hate Windows enough that I'm willing to tough it out a bit longer this time.
<davidearney> LOL
<v3xproof> lol, same here
<v3xproof> once you do get it connected
<v3xproof> you will probably want to disable ipv6 also
<v3xproof> if you have slow browsing issues
<v3xproof> thats the other issue i ran into
<davidearney> hmmmm.
<v3xproof> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html -- incase you need it
<v3xproof> gonna log
<v3xproof> night
<davidearney> I guess I can do that get from a USB stick
<davidearney> how do you use kpackagekit to install a package from a USB stick?
<jmichaelx> davidearney: i would not know, but installing such a package would be easy from the command line
<jmichaelx> davidearney: i can tell you how, if you'd like to give it a try
<davidearney> sure
<davidearney> I have the file on a USB stick
<jmichaelx> davidearney: is this package from an official ubuntu repository? (just curious)
<davidearney> the package is wpasupplicant_0.6.10.orig.tar.gz and I got it from http://packages.debian.org/sid/wpasupplicant
<jmichaelx> davidearney: is there a reason why you would need this package as opposed to the wpasupplicant that comes with kubuntu by default?
<davidearney> wifi isn't working
<claydoh> davidearney: you should just be able to double-click it to install,  but iirc wpasupplicant is already installed by default
<davidearney> I'm trying to get my broadcom 4322 on a dell e6550 to work.
<davidearney> I'm having some wireless problems.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: i don't think that installing this package is what you want to do
<davidearney> I'm running kubuntu 10.10
<davidearney> okay....
<davidearney> let me describe my problem
<davidearney> I'm not on my own network, for one.
<davidearney> LOL
<jmichaelx> davidearney: have you tried running 'additional drivers' (kde-jockey)
<davidearney> I have not....I'm brand spanking new to linux. I installed earlier this evening.
<davidearney> I'm in IRC on my MacBook Pro trying to figure this out.
<jmichaelx> ok, go to your main kde menu, go to 'system', then select 'additional drivers'
<davidearney> the most I've figured out how to do so far was get my machine dual booting with Windows and kubuntu.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: you do have a network connection , do you not?
<davidearney> I do not. wireless only.
<jmichaelx> internet connection*
<jmichaelx> but you are connected to the internet?
<davidearney> I'm not at home. I'm travelling....and will be doing so for months.
<davidearney> yes, on my Mac.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<davidearney> not on my linux box.
<claydoh> davidearney: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?highlight=%28BCM4322%29
<claydoh> more info there, tho some of the gui instructions are Gnome-centric
<jmichaelx> davidearney: i think there is a good chance that if you could connect the PC to the internet via Ethernet, and the run 'additional drivers', that may get you off the ground
<claydoh> I agree with jmichaelx
<davidearney> Okay....let me move to another room with both laptops.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: also, let us know which version of kubunt you are using
<jmichaelx> kubuntu*
<davidearney> 10.10 64 bit
<davidearney> let me see if I can find my grandfather's switch in all of this mess in his computer room.....
<jmichaelx> davidearney: ok, give 'additional drivers' a try... i may take a few minutes
<davidearney> Okay, found the switch, and I'm running additional drivers now.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: keep us posted
<davidearney> looks like it's run
<davidearney> restarting now, for good measure.
<jmichaelx> good deal
<claydoh> davidearney: not really necessary, but won't hurt
<davidearney> so used to Windows....change a desktop background.....reboot
<davidearney> just a habit really.
<jmichaelx> broadcom has actually released some open source drivers for their wireless chipsets recently, so hopefully in the future, some of these bcm adapters will work out of the box
<davidearney> this is my first taste of linux on a personal box. At least for full deployment use.
<davidearney> If I like it, I'll just burn my W7 partitiion.
<davidearney> hmmmmm....
<davidearney> interesting...now the box won't reboot at all. no dual boot prompt window or anything.
<davidearney> okay, good to go, had to reboot a second time.
<davidearney> Okay.....I'm at least seeing the card now.
<davidearney> Okay....step two jmichaelx
<davidearney> I'm able to see the network adapter, and the available network....but I can't connect.
<davidearney> it's a shitty old AT&T DSL modem here, and the encryption type is WEP.....do people even use that anymore?
<davidearney> '
<jmichaelx> davidearney: people do still use WEP, but they shouldn't
<davidearney> it was sarcasm on my part.
<davidearney> LOL
<davidearney> looks like the linux box is attempting to negotiate an IP on wireless right now.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: i feel that with the correct info entered, you should be able to connect... double-check obvious things like the WEP key, etc
<davidearney> Now....whoever set up this network used a number as the passphrase....I'm going to set my key type to passphrase, right?
<davidearney> as opposed to Hex or ASCII Key
<jmichaelx> davidearney: likely... if that does not work, try hex (if the number could possibly be hex)
<davidearney> doesn't seem like it would be since it's only 10 digits, but I'll try both ways if necessary.
<davidearney> Okay, I'm connected.
<davidearney> For the moment.
<davidearney> thanks so much for your help everyone, especially jmichaelx
<davidearney> I'll get my updates and such installed and then come back when I know I've broken something else.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: hopefully your updates won't break anything!
<jmichaelx> davidearney: on another note, i do hope your laptop does not have mobile intel graphics, or you may be in for a rough ride
<davidearney> can you help me with looking that up?
<davidearney> what's the terminal query?
<jmichaelx> davidearney: open a terminal (i.e. Konsole), and enter 'lspci | grepVGA', and give us the output
<jmichaelx> oops..
<jmichaelx> lspci | grep VGA
<jmichaelx> (there should be a space between 'grep' and 'VGA'
<jmichaelx> )
<davidearney> ugh
<davidearney> not good
<jmichaelx> what does it say?
<davidearney> Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset
<davidearney> rev 07
<jmichaelx> you may be all right
<jmichaelx> give it a whirl
<jmichaelx> i have a laptop with the 945gm chipset... it's horrible in 10.10
<davidearney> still planning to give it a whirl, and no problems with the little I've been using it.
<davidearney> I'll be interested to see how this works out for me.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: if you do have a lot of graphics problems, i would suggest installing 10.04.1 instead
<davidearney> I mostly compute for productivity these days, and I'm not trying to do anything like gaming on the platform.
<davidearney> browser recommendations?
<jmichaelx> davidearney: i recommend both firefox and chromium-browser.... the default browser 'rekonq' is not too bad either
<davidearney> Okay, I was planning on getting firefox and chromium
<davidearney> so no surprises there.
<davidearney> I'll be installing Open Office as well.
<jmichaelx> davidearney: open office should already be there
<davidearney> oh, didn't know it was bundled.
<davidearney> jmichaelx, I'll have a look.
<davidearney> I'll be damned.
<davidearney> recommended IRC utility?
<davidearney> or is quassel good enough?
<jmichaelx> i've never used quassel, so i cannot say. i really like konversation, personally
<dearney> well, now I'm here on two machines
<davidearney> or I was anyway.
<jmichaelx> lol
<davidearney> had to reboot the Dell
<davidearney> all of the updates completed.
<davidearney> thanks for the help
<davidearney> I'll be back tomorrow more than likely, with more grilling for ya'll.
<jmichaelx> no problem at all, just glad that we were able to help
<davidearney> thanks very much.
<muesli> i noticed i got one system running irqbalance, another one isn't
<muesli> how / when does kubuntu decide to run it?
<RadSurfer> I've installed 'kdenetwork-filesharing' and tried dozens of things, I still cannot get one K-box to connect to another kubuntu box! HELP! can someone /msg and walk me thru this PLEASE
<RadSurfer> connects fine to a winblows shares. stupidly enuff
<bluekb> I set kwin's global shortcuts so that Meta + (numpad home, etc) would switch to desktops.  While it seems to have accepted the shortcuts, they don't actually work.  Any ideas why?
<bluekb> Eg, Meta + Home should switch to desktop 1.  But it seems not to be working.
<naftilos76> hi everyone, everytime i open up my PC i get a message from KDESudo: 'No command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo......' It's like there is a preconfigured action on every start up. The thing is that i have not put anything in ~/.kde/Autostart or anywhere else! Can anyone help? How can i disable this message dialog?
<naftilos76> Well, it seems that it is a bug... I just googled it and came up with some info referring to it as a bug in prev versions as well.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i get this if i do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<noaXess> warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 41518 package 'virtualbox-3.0':
<noaXess>  error in Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<ericlks> anyone here using a mac to run ubuntu
<noaXess> i have installed vbox version for 10.10.. vbox works.. think that entry is just a error from the 10.04 to 10.10 upgrade. how to remove that lines?
<asdkjfaskdjfaksd> hi guys, can i aks a question about Kubuntu 10.4 (LTS) here too?
<Yabbapappa> Hello, how I can build up an ad-hoc network in Kubuntu 10.10?
<nebula> macro recorder (replay ) best pogram ????
<nebula> !macro
<nebula> !replay
<Sarper> nebula, what is your question?
<nebula> Sarper, I suggest a program for auto mouse click on the desktop ...???
<Sarper> kinda like autohotkey for windows?
<Sarper> nebula, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4789903
<nebula> for k/ubuntu
<Sarper> nebula, http://xmacro.sourceforge.net/  will compile on any linux dist
<smooph1> hi guys I have 2 problems ... on my lenovo t60 the touchpad is not working ... drivers? the other is how does autofs work ... i can't get it running
<smooph1> autofs is not that important
<Sarper> smooph, get the synaptic drivers from the debian lenny dist and compile
<Sarper> kubuntu's version is slimmed to generice
<Sarper> generic*
<smooph1> Sarper: thanks
<Sarper> np
<smooph1> Sarper: Hey I have tried to find the package ... can you be of assistance
<Sarper> sure
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<chiiiiiz> can anyone tell me how I can install kontact/kmail helpfiles?
<Sarper> smooph1, http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<chiiiiiz> I have a message "the folder or file 'help:/kontact/index.html' does not exist
<chiiiiiz> I want to change the theme of the "message preview panel" that is located below my messages list in Kmail
<Sarper> chiiiiiz, it is usually located in ~/.kde3/
<chiiiiiz> you mean .kde4? Thanks
<Sarper> yeah
<Sarper> srry
<Sarper> I use Debian w/kde3 just here for tech supprot
<Sarper> support*
<chiiiiiz> sorry, but a search for a htm* file in ~/.kde/ did not show anything dealing with kmail... only with kopete
<Sarper> chiiiiiz, that is because it is xml isnt it
<smooph1> the package manager tells me a more current version is already installed o.O
<Sarper> o, rly
<Sarper> well then Im not sure why it isnt loading
<Sarper> check your xorg.conf file
<VeliMies> Ok. Maverick 10.10 is great but I need to get rid of pulseaudio and replace it with alsa. Does anybody know how to do this?
<smooph1> "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" ?
<VeliMies> Yes... and there after "apt-get install alsa" perhaps.....
<n8w> hey
<n8w> im tryin to solve problems related to "hibernation" on 10.10....the first error i get is this: hibernate-disk:Warning: Tuxonice binary signature file not found.
<n8w> im testin it by usin --dry-run.... sudo hibernate-disk -v2 --dry-run
<n8w> anyone havin the same problem?
<collabra> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-9300639326172081%3Ad9bbzbtli15&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=hibernate-disk%3AWarning%3A+Tuxonice+binary+signature+file+not+found.&hl=en
<sameer> hello
<ToxinPowe> anyone uses KDE activities here?
<Tm_T> I do
<ToxinPowe> I have a problem, when I reboot/restart KDE my apps don't remember activities settings
<ToxinPowe> for example firefox for "work" any help?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I have a problem with my cpu frequency
<ct529> I am on 10.04 LTS on my production machine .... whilst I really like the kde envrionment, the colour combination is doing my head in .... is there a way to definitively get rid of the windows colour and adopt either a green, or a brown (kind of human theme in ubuntu) or a soft purple .... I have tried in many ways, but I do not seem to be able to change all the colours so I awlays have some part of the windows or the panel or the plasmoid that
<ct529>  retain the old colour
<ct529> Wolfcastle: what problem?
<Wolfcastle> it seems to be set at 1.2 GHz when my max speed is 2Ghz
<Wolfcastle> It may have ocurred after installing cpudyn i'm not sure
<Wolfcastle> however I now installed cpufreqd instead
<ToxinPowe> Tm_T: Do you have this problem too?
<Wolfcastle> and I'm using cpufreq-set -r -f 2Ghz to change the frequency but nothing happens
<Tm_T> ToxinPowe: hmmm, I don't know about that, sorry
<Wolfcastle> cpufreq-info still shows I'm running at 1.2 GHz
<ToxinPowe> Tm_T: ok, np
<Tm_T> ct529: in systemsettings, you can change color scheme to your liking
<Wolfcastle> any ideas?
<ct529> Tm_T: nope, you can change a lot of things, but I want to remove the old colour scheme *completely *, without any track of the standard colour eithe rin the windows, the panel the plasmoid the bootstrap screen
<ct529> Wolfcastle: just one sec
<Wolfcastle> ct529: thanx
<Tm_T> ct529: plasma has its own theme, but all the rest is handled thru the color scheme
<Tm_T> ct529: I don't have any blue other than icons in my desktop (:
<ct529> Wolfcastle: are you sure the frequency you have ste is among the allowed frequencies?
<ct529> Wolfcastle: try first by setting the frequency for one sincgle CPU or core
<Wolfcastle> yes I'm sure
<Wolfcastle> http://pastebin.com/VxqpRWZb
<Wolfcastle> ok i will try just one
<Wolfcastle> ct529: nope nothing happens
<TopGear> hi
<ct529> Wolfcastle: try cpufreq-set -c 0 -f 2.00 Ghz as root
<ct529> Tm_T: what do you mean by plasma has its own colour theme?
<TopGear>  gtkpod won't recognize my ipod touch second gen... it doesn't see it, and it isn't mounted anywhere where I can find it.. lsusb:  gtkpod won't recognize my ipod touch second gen...
<TopGear> <TopGear> it doesn't see it, and it isn't mounted anywhere....
<TopGear> eh?
<ct529> Tm_T: If I change all the colours in the colours theme, I still have some areas in the windows that maintain the old colours
<TopGear> that's certainly no lsusb :p
<TopGear> lsusb: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 05ac:1293 Apple, Inc. iPod Touch 2.Gen
<Wolfcastle> ct529: nope nothing, is it relevant that /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq is empty?
<ct529> Wolfcastle: what do you mean empty?
<Wolfcastle> ct529: there's no files in it
<ct529> Wolfcastle: there should actually be directories in it
<Tm_T> ct529: tried any other color scheme entirely?
<ct529> Wolfcastle: which governor are you in?
<TopGear> is there someone who knows what i should do now?
<Wolfcastle> ct529: however in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/bios_limit the value is 1200000
<Tm_T> ct529: and about plasma, it uses its own themes, the color scheme doesn't affect to it much
<ct529> Wolfcastle: what governor are you?
<Wolfcastle> ct529: userspace it seems
<ct529> Tm_T: what is covered by the plasma theme?
<ct529> Wolfcastle: oh that is the problem ....
<ct529> Wolfcastle: your userspace governor only allows 1.20 Ghz
<ct529> Wolfcastle: your have to change governor
<ct529> Wolfcastle: go to governor ondemand if you have it
<Tm_T> ct529: the panel, desktop and widgets in it, some system dialogs
<Wolfcastle> I did change it to performance and not much happened
<ct529> Wolfcastle: no, change it to ondemand
<Wolfcastle> ct529: i will try that thanx
<ct529> Tm_T: yes, you see that is one of the problems .... I want to change the colours also there
<Tm_T> ct529: then you have to change to some other plasma theme
<Wolfcastle> ct529: ok now there is a ondemand directory there
<ct529> Tm_T: oh I see .... I do not like any of ones I have seen. How do I develop a new one?
<Wolfcastle> ct529: doesn't seem to be going any faster though
<ct529> Wolfcastle: exactly .... and also a stats directory I imagine
<Wolfcastle> nop no stats
<ct529> Wolfcastle: no wait, now run cpufreq-info and pastebin please
<Wolfcastle> ct529: ok http://pastebin.com/u0QkuPBZ
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to tell me why when I (knichel) ls -al Default/ I get http://pastie.org/1252509  but if I sudo ls -al Default/ I get http://pastie.org/1252496
<ct529> Wolfcastle: there is aproblem with the definition of your governors, look at line 12
<ct529> Wolfcastle: your governors do not allow you to change the frequency to anything but 1.20 Ghz
<Wolfcastle> indeed
<ct529> Wolfcastle: your have to modify the governor definition
<Wolfcastle> any idea how to fix that, cause I don't
<ct529> Wolfcastle: "cpufreq-set --min 1.20 GHz --max 2.00 GHz" as root in governor ondemand
<Tm_T> ct529: plasma themes are mostly svg graphics, you can see tutorial in http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Theme
<ct529> Tm_T: thanks a lot for your help
<ct529> Tm_T: is it also possible to change things like the radius of the corners of the windows?
<Tm_T> ct529: depends on the windeco you're using, some window themes has settings for that
<ct529> Tm_T: I meant if I wanted to do my own, I do not want to waste time anymore in trying to create satisfactory set ups, because I am unhappy with the results
<Wolfcastle> ct529:  ok i did that but that line still says the same
<Wolfcastle> what an annoying bug
<ct529> Wolfcastle: try that
<ct529> Wolfcastle: cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand --min 1.20Mhz --max 2.00Ghz
<ct529> Wolfcastle: then pastebin the result of cpufreq-info
<Wolfcastle> ok thanx
<ct529> Wolfcastle: everything as root!!!!
<Wolfcastle> yes of course
<ct529> Tm_T: I would also like to modify the bootstrap sequence because that bubbly theme makes me sick :-D
<Wolfcastle> ct529: still nothing dude: http://pastebin.com/gYGrTFCa
<ct529> Wolfcastle: then there must be a bug in your cpufreq utils .... what version / what kubuntu release?
<Wolfcastle> kubuntu 10.10 and cpufreqd 2.4.2
<Wolfcastle> that's nice
<Wolfcastle> think i'll try out fedora 14 see how that works
<ct529> Wolfcastle: try one last thing .... cpufreq-set -c 0 -g userspace, then  cpufreq-set -c 0 -g userspace --min 1.20Mhz --max 2.00Ghz
<Wolfcastle> ok
<ct529> Wolfcastle: on the first cpu please (-c 0)
<Wolfcastle> ct529: ok done, but I still get the between 1.20 and 1.20
<ct529> Wolfcastle: I am using 10.04 LTS with cpufrequtils 006.
<ct529> Wolfcastle: are the cpufrequtils properly installed, could you please check with dpkg, synaptic or whatever your use?
<ct529> Wolfcastle: could you please pastebin again?
<Wolfcastle> http://pastebin.com/acjEQzVb
<djbeenie> can anyone help me? every time I restart my ubuntu system (dell d630 laptop) with dockingstation with two external monitors.  I setup my displays in "display and monitor"...everytime I reboot, I have to RE-Configure my monitors which is quite annoying, can anyone help me?
<ct529> Wolfcastle: that is weird, it must be a bug with version 007-1.
<ct529> Wolfcastle: sorry, I will not move to Maverick for another couple of months at least
<Wolfcastle> yes very weird
<Wolfcastle> np thanx for the help
<Tm_T> ct529: you might be interested to know about aurorae, see http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=81
<Wolfcastle> it was working fine in 10.04 AFAIK
<Wolfcastle> i just noticed it was a bit slow recently
<ct529> Wolfcastle: it is definitively working fine on mine
<ct529> Wolfcastle: the interesting thing is that the ondemand governor works fine on yours .... but still ....
<Wolfcastle> I'll try it in some other distro to see if it works
<ct529> Tm_T: thanks! what is Aurorae though?
<Tm_T> ct529: windeco engine that uses similar themes than plasma
<Tm_T> as in, you don't have to code your own windeco entirely
<ct529> Tm_T: so by modifying the plasma theme, you also modify the windows decoration?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> lucid have not kde 4.5.2?^
<Peace-> that is bad
<Tm_T> ct529: no, but you can easily port the changes
<ct529> Tm_T: I was hoping that creating new windows decoration and new plasma theme was much easier ....
<ct529> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> ct529: you change image in one, you copy the changes over tro the other (:
<ct529> Tm_T: I thought kde3 to kde4 was all about making it easier to build new desktop functionalities including themes
<Tm_T> ct529: it is easier now, way easier
<ct529> Tm_T: do you have any good link for changing the bootstrap / login theme as well?
<Tm_T> unfortunately no
<ct529> Tm_T: thanks for all your help ....
<Tm_T> np, glad to be of any help
<prower> hello :> i'm using maverick, i was wondering if anyone else has had the following problem: occasionally when i log out i get an error stating that nepomuk-services has crashed, it gives the option to restart or file a bug report. it happens inconsistently so i'm not sure how to track down what's causing it :<
<renato> ho, I have installed kvm on kubuntu 10.10 but when I launch virt-manager I am told: Error, no active connection to run on.... do you guys know what this is about?
<renato> I hav used this help page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<zoggy> anyone know why klipper lost it's ctrl-alt-v (invokde clipboard) and clipboard search functionality? what a ball ache.
<zoggy> *invoke
<zoggy> it was called "Show Kilpper  Popup-Menu and could be found in the global keyboard shortucts. it's still listed there in maverick, but doesn't work anymore
 * node808_ just installed kubuntu for the first time yesterday....yay me!
<naftilos76> hi, can anybody tell me how to play MMS content from firefox?
<alex_> hello,I downloaded leo-like-bespin-pack (icons,toolbas.),can anybody tell me how to install it?
<alex_> actully,it is a rar format,
<alex_> no body can teach me,I googling for one hours,no any instructions?
<collabra> where did you download it from?
<zoggy> hi sorry to bother, i'm looking for a more up-to-date version of kdevelop than is in maverick. is there a nightly .deb by any chance? thanks a lot
<alex_> http://seanbarman.deviantart.com/art/leo-like-pack-v1-150542447
<collabra> !kdelook
<collabra> !kde-look
<collabra> uggh,...
<alex_> I found it in kde-look,but was redirected to this url
<alex_> and there is a french installation instruction,but  O O
<collabra> alex_:
<alex_> yes
<collabra> nevermind....
<alex_> any body know how to install rar format theme?
<collabra> sudo apt-get install unrar
<collabra> after this is loaded,.. you'll be able to 'unrar' it.
<collabra> by right clicking the package and choosing extract here
<alex_> yes
<alex_> I got some png files
<collabra> nice,... but my expertise has run out, and i apologize for that... but also under system settings > apperance > what is it and icon set,... there's a way to install these somewhere in there.
<collabra> then again,.. it just may take 'rar' files...not too sure.
<alex_> OO
<collabra> i'm listening to 'enigma' best of,.. so don't fault my mood.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> have upgraded a 10.04.1 to 10.10.. while the upgrade process wa finisched and the message: remove obsolete packages, my sun ;).. has pressed the power button from the pc .. grrrr..
<noaXess> how can i remove obsolete packages now? system runs ok, sudo apt-get auroremove doesn't have packages to remove
<dasKreech> noaXess: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<smooph> Hi guys ... I have a problem with akregator ...it doesn't save the feeds next time i log in they are gone
<noaXess> dasKreech: does nothing, means also, alls ok.. no error messages
<smooph> maybe everything is ok
<smooph> :)
<dasKreech> noaXess: Hmm maybe the computer is faster than your sun (sic)
<noaXess> dasKreech: i hope
<noaXess> i have another problem with mic.. in 10.04.1 all works fine, sound and mic.. but now.. mic won't work, i see it in pavucontrol, but can't get it working, also if i mute/unmute it..
<dasKreech> 2 smooph!
<smooph> Hi guys ... I have a problem with akregator ...it doesn't save the feeds next time i log in they are gone
<Peace-> wow
<Peace-> maybe you should open a bug
<Peace-> smooph: i woudl like know ... but if you create another user ...
<Peace-> smooph: akregator does the same?
<smooph> Peace-: what are you thinking ?
<dasKreech> smooph: what happens if you manually close akregrator?
<smooph> manually closing the akregator, kontact asks to be closed and now without restarting the system they are still there
<smooph> you think loging out doesn't give kontact enough time to close akregator down correctly
<smooph> ?
<lelamal> hi all, does anyone know where kubuntu stores contacts?
<lelamal> Akonadi Configuration shows Personal Contacts, and it correctly points to ~/.local/share/contacts/, but the target folder doesn't exist
<noaXess> what about java and sound? does this test works on any of your machines? http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/sound/samples/JavaSoundDemo/
<smooph> it looks like a shutdown doesn't give kontact enough time to close akregator directly
<dasKreech> lelamal: In mysql?
<noaXess> or need i install an extra packages to get java sound working?
<dasKreech> smooph: probably
<dasKreech> smooph && lelamal: #akonadi can probably give you appropriate answers
<lelamal> dasKreech: ok thanks!
<Peace-> smooph: have you tried with a new user?
<dasKreech> lelamal: The default store for akonadi is a database so it's probably there
<smooph> dasKreech: akregator as far as i know doesn't use akonadi
<Peace-> lelamal: $HOME/.kde
<dasKreech> Peace-: It works when he closes akregator manually so it's something with doing a shutdown that makes it not save
<smooph> Peace-: no i didn't I don't think trying a different user would help
<Peace-> smooph: try expeccially if you have upgraded kde
<Peace-> trying is without pain
<lelamal> Peace-: /.kde contains a lot of folders, can you be more specific, please?
<dasKreech> smooph: far as I know it doesn't either but you said kontacts asks to be closed so might be related
<dasKreech> actually #kontact might be better for you
<Peace-> lelamal: lelamal googing  $HOME/.config/akonadi/mysql-local.conf .
<Peace-> i guess
<smooph> dasKreech: I just found that from a while ago I still had kontact in the session manager: exclude programs ... maybe that was it
<dasKreech> >_>
<smooph> dasKreech: kontact doesn't ask to be closed ... only if I close akregator via system-icon than (expected behavior) it want's to close all of kontact
<dasKreech> smooph: Ah right what happens if you just ^Q ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<smooph> dasKreech: ... I will stop for now ... I have to go home anyways but ... the session thing looks like it could have been the error ... I will keep an eye on it and ask again if that wasn't the reason
<smooph> bye
<dasKreech> smooph: Cool :)
<dasKreech> hi BluesKaj
<SubCool> Hey, i am on webchat,freenode.net Can anyhelp help me with a crash? My KDE crashed. I uninstalled KDEbase to fix it, but now i cant reach grub to reinstall it. IS there a path or something i can follow?
<KukuNut> SubCool:  logon to recovery mode
<SubCool> KukuNut: how?
<SubCool> < oh you know what, someone was telling me to do that. but i cant get there- i cant seem to get to grub or anything so that i can use CLI
<KukuNut> SubCool: soory I didn't see you can't see grub
<KukuNut> SubCool: what else did you do to mess grub when you are just un-installing kdebase?
<SubCool_> ok, what?
<SubCool_> how do you get to grub, im always use to it just popping up?
<SubCool_> i loaded up a live CD, what file do i edit so that i can get this done- this is taking me way too much time.
<SubCool_> whats going on for Halloween
<SubCool_> ugh- c.p
<nerdy_kid> SubCool <shift> will give you grup
<SubCool_> wow- talk about a idle room
<SubCool_> anyone?
<SubCool_> HOw do you get to recovery mode?
<Peace-> SubCool_: reboot
<Peace-> SubCool_: press shift
<SubCool_> k
<Peace-> select kernel recovery
<SubCool_> just hold down shift?
<Peace-> or something like that
<SubCool_> after bios slapsh?
<Peace-> SubCool_: press shift a lot  after rebooting
<Peace-> until
<Peace-> you see the grub windows
<Peace-> SubCool_: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_8qdyclOnG0A/THLXuZK2iLI/AAAAAAAAAWA/KPdv20Ya_NU/s1600/grub2.jpg
<Peace-> that is the menu
<Peace-> like you can see there is recovery
<Peace-> select the first voice you can see
<SubCool_> my problem has been getting to it
<SubCool_> after the bios slapsh, it goes STRIAGHT to the kubuntu slpash. i never have a chance
<SubCool_> let me try..
<SubCool_> is there a file i can edit so that it will come up?
<Peace-> SubCool_: yes there is
<Peace-> SubCool_: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/18/kubuntu-karmic-grub2-and-kernels-menu-set-timeout/#comments
<Peace-> good luck
<Peace-> pkill konversation
<SubCool_> thanks a lot!!!
<SJr> How do I stop X from starting when I boot up?
<Pici> !nox | SJr
<ubottu> SJr: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<SJr> Hmmmmm I don't seem to have a /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<bluekb> I have a Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000.   When I go into the kde control center to set global shortcuts, I have tried to map Meta + KP_7 or Meta + KP_Home to go to desktop 1.   When it defines the mapping, though, it seems to miss that it's the /keypad/ keys, and instead either defines the mapping for the 7 above they qwerty keys or the regular home button.  When I try to actually test it by typing Meta+KP-Home, nothing happens.
<bluekb> Any ideas?
<SubCool_> i just edited my systesm grub file, and grub still didnt show during boot
<bluekb> SubCool_, which file did you edit
<SubCool_> my keyboard is acting up, srry
<bluekb> Also, there is a grub option for hiding the grub loader - you might look into whether it needs to be set to false.
<SubCool_> ugh. /etc/default/grub
<bluekb> So you've probably got the new grub.
<bluekb> Did you run the command to install grub after editing?
<SubCool_> .. i do?
<SubCool_> no, im on a live cd
<SubCool_> trying to recover
<bluekb> Um...  then /etc/default/grub is not the right file to edit.
<bluekb> I think you will want to edit ... (checking)
<bluekb> /boot/grub/menu.lst if it's the older version of grub.
<bluekb> I'm not an expert.  I recently did some recovering myself.
<bluekb> The way I solved my problem was to install a new ubuntu live cd onto a blank partition, edit the grub configuration file (/etc/default/grub) and add an option for grub to scan other partitions for operating systems.
<bluekb> Something along those lines might help too.
<SubCool_> well, what i need is to reinstall KDE. i uninstalled the base to fix a problem, now i have no recovery mode
<SubCool_> i have 10.04 kubuntu installed, i think i would have the new one, uless the new one is on 10.10
<subcool> laptop died, who was i talkming to?
<subcool> i need to updae my grub from a liveusb.. and i cant do the update-grub
<ch3mtail> Has there been a couple of complaints going around about elevated fan speeds since upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 ?
<xeni> uyfuyfudtyf
<lontra> pretty impressed w/ rekonq so far. but boy is that a silly icon
<lontra> argh.. i can't uninstall emacs23 w/o install emacs23-lucid ? what?
<lontra> hmm .. now it's install emacs22 when i uninstall emacs23 ... something is screwed up
<flats> I'm a fairly new  buntu user.  I've been noticing that I as I try various flavors of Linux some distros automatically find all my windows shares on all the PC's in my house and some don't and say I need to go thru a whole Samba config.  What is different that some distros automatically find everything?
<flats> What is used to automatically find all my Windows shares?
<RadSurfer> Regarding Skype: Would I download Ubuntu 32-bit version of Skype, or Debian Lenny? just to be certain.
<lontra> RadSurfer: are you running ubuntu or debian?
<RadSurfer> Lenny is for Sidux/Aptosid?
<lontra> RadSurfer: lenny is for debian lenny
<RadSurfer> kubuntu
<RadSurfer> not actually debian...
<lontra> RadSurfer: then you want the one for ubuntu
<RadSurfer> just debian-compatible :)
<lontra> ubuntu isn't debian compatible
<lontra> at least not with binaries
<RadSurfer> Ok.
<lontra> they can sometimes install ok but it's bad practice to install a .deb from debian on a ubuntu machine and vice versa
<RadSurfer> Gotcha.
<RadSurfer> once kubuntu settled down on this machine, after running a few days, its been fine.
<dfaure> how do I ensure that the eth0 uses a fixed IP, without disabling networkmanager completely?
<dfaure> I configured an entry in knetworkmanager, but I still have to manually select it after boot, by default it uses DHCP
<geekosopher> recently switched from jaunty to maverick (fresh install)... now whenever, I start my computer and login, the desktop effects are disabled by default, I have to manually start them everytime I boot
<geekosopher> also a notification pops up that 'another program suspended by desktop effects'
<gNewPower> Hi.  Though I mostly used GNOME, I am using a lot of KDE applications.  How can I increase the size of the fonts in the KDE applications I am running?  How can I mute all sounds from the KDE apps I am running. Thanks!
<dfaure> gNewPower: systemsettings, Fonts  (or Alt+f2, fonts,  or kcmshell4 fonts)
<gNewPower> dfaure, alt-F2 gets me to the GNOME sys settings
<dfaure> you're not using kubuntu?
<gNewPower> nope
<dfaure> couldn't know, given the channel name ;)
<gNewPower> Ubuntu
<dfaure> run systemsettings, then
<dfaure> or type "kcmshell4 fonts" in a terminal
<gNewPower> thanks
<LOGAN> hi im installing through WUBI and after done it ejects the CD and asks for reboot. Reboot into windows? into Kubuntu? and do I need to reinsert the CD to finish up installing under Kubuntu?
<jschall_> is the 2.6.36 kernel going to be made available in meerkat?
<dfaure> LOGAN: install is done, so reboot whereever you want ;) typically into kubuntu, though.
<dfaure> you don't need the cd again
 * dfaure is helping people but nobody is helping him with networkmakager and fixed IP :(
<LOGAN> thanks dfaure as last time I tried it seemed that it needed cd for finishing install. hmm ok I try rebooting into kubuntu
<LOGAN> heh now new Ubuntu will get Unity, will there be a Gubuntu that will keep traditional Gnome?
<LOGAN> hmm upon reboot into kubuntu I get finishing install and press esc for more options. will it continue by itself?
<LOGAN> Yeah I'm a noob :)
<dfaure> LOGAN: that's without the cdrom in the drive?
<LOGAN> dfaure: yes now I try with CDROM
<LOGAN> on first try I ended also in command prompt apparently
<dfaure> can't follow at all. When I install kubuntu, I need to boot on the CDROM only once.
<LOGAN> well
<LOGAN> it stated it could not find installation files
<LOGAN> so I thought, it needed the cd rom after all
<LOGAN> don't forget I used the fancy WUBI install
<LOGAN> hmm now its just a black screen atm
<LOGAN> ok I see kubuntu screen
<LOGAN> so ill have to wait hehe
<JuJuBee> What is a decent 2D drawing program for architecture? Don't need full architect stuff, just to sketch a house layout.
<florian_> windows is kacke
<LOGAN> florian_: but what is kacke?
<DJWK> freeCAD might work for that
<florian_> kacke = shit
<florian_> ^
<slush1000> Try Sweethome3d
<LOGAN> oh florian_
<LOGAN> hmm I hope the booting will improve lol
<LOGAN> still kubuntu boot screen
<LOGAN> but at least I see a cursor that I can move
 * LOGAN rolls his eyes
<JuJuBee> DJWK: I will check that out, thanks
<dfaure> LOGAN: still booting on the CDROM? that's of course much slower than from the harddisk
<LOGAN> dfaure: no it boots from HDD
<JuJuBee> Does Ekiga work with skype?
<LOGAN> but apparently it needed some files from CD rom to install
<LOGAN> gosh the HDD still active. well it's a faster install than windows, hehe
<LOGAN> but in live I would have been booted up
<LOGAN> next time Ill better install from USB
<LOGAN> hmm I heare a sound..... a windows sound
<LOGAN> lol
<LOGAN> hmm, ok re-booting into Kubuntu
<matteo_> c'è qualcuno??
<dfaure> !it | matteo_
<ubottu> matteo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<matteo_> there is anybody alive outthere ??
<dfaure> obviously
<LOGAN> yay kubuntu booted
<matteo_> # Spikeblood
<chris_> help... I can't see the videoes with vlc anymore...
<node808> Hey everyone, I just installed kubuntu on my laptop...looks great, runs great of course.  I have one issue and that is with the atheros wifi adapter.  The device is setup properly and working...I was able to scan and it showed several ap's in the area, but I cannot connect to any of them.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<pawleeq> hallo
<node808> yep
<pawleeq> my up arrow is not working (kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.5.1).. it works while used with shortcuts, but itself e.g. for scrolling within the document it does not
<pawleeq> any clue pls?
<Guest76168> Desu-recruit
<dfaure> pawleeq: and down works??
<Guest30794> IRC #Desu-recruit @ irc.rizon.net
<pawleeq> dfaure, yeah down works
<dfaure> type xev in a terminal, does it react similarly when you press "down" and "up" ?
<lontra> hi is there a way to get the new kubuntu icon to replace my kmenu one?
<pawleeq> dfaure, well it names key up and down when these are pressed
<dfaure> pawleeq: ok so keyboard and X11 are fine; then I suspect a global shortcut in kde
<pawleeq> lontra, right click the icon and choose Setings, click on the icon in following dialogue
<pawleeq> dfaure, good, is there any app which could have eaten my up key? :)
<dfaure> any ;) check kcmshell4 keys
<fgnfgnry> Why do you prefer Kubuntu?
<fgnfgnry> What's so good about KDE?
<dfaure> kde is great, customizable, efficient, all-purpose
<dfaure> consistent, extensive, powerful
<dfaure> modern, slick, flexible
 * dfaure is going to run out of adjectives somewhen....
<fgnfgnry> so KDE is better than GNOME?
<dfaure> by far
<pawleeq> dfaure, lame question, how to check those keys?
<dfaure> just go through the items in the combo and see if Up appears in the list below
<dfaure> sorry, no better idea
<noaXess> someone also have microphone problem after upgrading to 10.10?
<LOGAN> I think my laptop is to slow for kubuntu. I can move mouse but it seems other menus are unresponsive
<dfaure> LOGAN: try disabling nepomuk ("Desktop Search") in systemsettings
<LOGAN> dfaure will that help against being unresponsive after a few minutes of using?
<dfaure> it might
<LOGAN> hmm does kubuntu have a software store like ubuntu?
<LOGAN> was thinking about trying Blender
<LOGAN> and maybe replacing some preinstalled applications by some more familiar ones
<lontra> if i have an ati card should i just use radeon or should i use fglrx?
<lontra> why does quassel try to open links in winebrowser ... what is winebrowser?
<Space_Man> lontra: it depends on the type of card
<lontra> here it's a little faster
<Space_Man> fglrx doesn't support older cards
<lontra> anyone know why rekonq doesn't have plasma notify integration? or does it?
<dfaure> use konqueror (possibly with kwebkitpart)
<lontra> but rekonq is quite usuable here and nice
 * dfaure wonders if kubuntu 10.10 ships kwebkitpart
<lontra> oh i don't even think 10.10 ships w/ konqueror
<dfaure> sigh
<dfaure> why do I even bother.
<lontra> well rekonq is ok
<dfaure> yeah, rub it in - I just spent 10 years working on konqueror....
<lontra> oh really?
<lontra> i said rekonq is OK not brilliant
<dfaure> yep (well, and on other parts of kde which are fortunately used by everything else, so it's not all wasted...)
<lontra> do you know why quassel is trying to open winebrowser when i click on a link?
<dfaure> because you don't have konqueror installed?  hahaha
<dfaure> no seriously, check `kcmshell4 componentchooser` and `keditfiletype text/html`
<lontra> dfaure: ok it was the second reason
<lontra> stupid wine
<LOGAN> is it normal that updates are not digitally signed?
<James147> LOGAN: no..
<LOGAN> kununtu showed there were updates, and then came with "you are about to install unsigned.."
<James147> LOGAN: can you pastebin the error from "sudo apt-get update"
<LOGAN> im on Windows here
<LOGAN> and a Linux noob
<lucian_> hey whats the command to get all the upgrades for kubuntu
<lucian_>  all the little packs
<lucian_>  for effects
<lucian_> and all that?
<James147> lucian_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<James147> lucian_: but what do you mean by 'little packs'?
<lucian_> i have installed ubuntu first and after from symanteck iǘe installed kubuntu desktop
<lucian_> and i can use dextop effects
<johnny77> I have a folder view widget on one of my desktops. I thought one time I saw it showing the contents of the folder it points to, but I can only see a large folder icon until I click on it.
<James147> johnny77: remove the widget and re add it
<johnny77> James147: I still see just a big folder icon.
<James147> hmm, ... try adding it on a new user, that will tell you if its a problem with the config files (most likly ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc)
<nerdy_kid> johnny77 a big folder icon?  folder view doesnt show up as an icon unless it is in a panel (or its bugged)
<nerdy_kid> are you sure it is not quick access?
<johnny77> nerdy_kid: Yes, because when I right click on it one of the options is Folder View Settings.
<nerdy_kid> johnny77: hmm ok.  mind posting a screenie?  gotta be quick though, I have to go soon.
<johnny77> nerdy_kid: how?
<johnny77> nerdy_kid: and what should i use so you can see the screen shot.
<nerdy_kid> johnny77: hit the "prnt scrn" button on your keyboard, ksnapshot will pop up.  then upload it to http://imageshack.us/ and post the url here
<nerdy_kid> johnny77: and resizing the folder view applet doesnt work?
<johnny77> nerdy_kid: I think there is something wrong. One of my desktop just lost the icons i had on it...
<nerdy_kid> johnny77: well if it is really messed up, then do what James147 suggested.  Create a new user and see if the problems happen from there.
<nerdy_kid> johnny77: I have to go now, good luck.  If you still cant get it to work you can always post a thread on ubuntuforums.org
<johnny77> nerdy_kid: thanks for your help, but after my desktops rest, the folder view works...
<johnny77> *reset
<nerdy_kid> johnny77: yeah you should start a thread or stick around for someone else to help you.  I gtg, good luck :)
<johnny77> nerdy_kid: thanks
#kubuntu 2010-10-28
<phdp> I have files with errors in their name (from windows), I'm trying to delete them but I can't. What can I do >
<phdp> ?
<davidearney> New to Linux and (obviously) kubuntu. I'm having a wireless problem.
<davidearney> My system is "seeing" my wireless adapter, I'm able to "see" wireless networks, but I can't connect.
<davidearney> I'm trying to connect to a WEP router, and I'm getting as far as authentication, and then everything stalls.
<davidearney> I'm on kubuntu 10.10 and I updated the network adapter drives to the BC43 drivers earlier today.
<davidearney> I'm using the default network manager, so I'm assuming that's knetworkmanager.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: hello
<davidearney> EagleScreen: hi
<EagleScreen> I supose you have got a Broadcom wifi card
<EagleScreen> bcm43xx
<davidearney> yep
<davidearney> 4312 to be exact
<EagleScreen> what driver do you usually use? b43 or wl, know difference between them?
<davidearney> I am totally new to linux. this is a first install for me. I downloaded the b43 driver this afternoon.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: which Kubuntu version?
<davidearney> I was able to see wireless networks last night when I installed, but I could not even get as far as I'm getting now.
<davidearney> 10.10
<EagleScreen> davidearney: there are two alternative drivers to use your card: 'b43': free driver (open source, included in the Linux kernel), but it requires the installaiton of non-free firmware, this sometimes cause problems with some card, overall in the LPHY models
<davidearney> well, whatever I installed earlier today, it was free.
<davidearney> LOL
<EagleScreen> and the "wl" driver: restricted (non-free), developed by Broadcom, it is not free software but works better in some cards
<davidearney> So, what you're saying is I should download and pay for Broadcom's driver.
<davidearney> ?
<johnny77> I'm having a little trouble working with the desktops. I'm new to Kubuntu and might be doing something wrong or not possible.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: did you install b43 firmware with "Additional Drivers" assistant?
<davidearney> Yes.
<EagleScreen> johnny77: ??
<EagleScreen> davidearney: non-free does NOT means to pay
<EagleScreen> Free Software is the software which source code is open and public
<davidearney> Oh, you mean proprietary drivers.
<davidearney> not open source.
<EagleScreen> yes, you can use it for free
<EagleScreen> exactly
<EagleScreen> davidearney: please open a temrinal
<EagleScreen> K-Menu -> Applications -> system -> Terminal
<johnny77> EagleScreen: I'm having trouble getting icons onto the desktop I want. I currently have three and if I hit add to desktop on a menu item it adds it to the second one even though I'm on the third.
<davidearney> Okay, I'm in Terminal. Sorry, got a phone call there.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: type "lspci" and hit enter
<EagleScreen> johnny77: I dont fully understand you, could you take a screenshot and pastebin it?
<davidearney> done....
<davidearney> what are you looking for?
<EagleScreen> copy the text and paste it here http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ abd share it; i am looking for your model, it is important to know if it is lpphy branch
<davidearney> It is.
<EagleScreen> for instance, do you see 04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)?
<davidearney> I'm lookin at it right now in the last line of the output.
<davidearney> That's exactly what I see.
<EagleScreen> okay then I recommend you the restricted "wl" driver
<EagleScreen> davidearney: please open software management
<davidearney> done
<EagleScreen> Applications -> System -> Software Management (Kpackagekit)
<EagleScreen> on the search flield, look for "b43"
<EagleScreen> and you will see some packages listed
<EagleScreen> packages like those: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<davidearney> two entries.
<yukongt> i am trying to use kde and gnome wit the kubuntu 10.10. is there any way to keep the kde programs out of gnome and the other way around?
<EagleScreen> which are them?
<davidearney> b43-fwcutter
<johnny77> EagleScreen: I have three desktops. If I'm in desktop 3, click application launcher menu, find an application, right click and click "add to desktop" it will put the icon on the second desktop, not the current desktop.
<davidearney> and firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<EagleScreen> johnny77: my KDE put it on the two Desktops I have
<davidearney> oh, and both of them have green check marks.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: is the last one marked as already installed?
<davidearney> if that's what the green check marks mean, then yes.
<EagleScreen> then you must uninstall both of them
<EagleScreen> to install later the wl driver
<davidearney> Okay.....
<davidearney> removing them now.
<EagleScreen> after you do it, you must search for bcmwl-kernel-source package and install it
<davidearney> wait....
<davidearney> let me get this straight....that driver only supports ad hoc connections......
<EagleScreen> davidearney: the wl driver only support ad hoc connections? where did you find that information?
<davidearney> sorry
<davidearney> I am forum searching at the same time as we're talking, and I stumbled upon an erroneous comment.
<EagleScreen> wl connects well to routers
<EagleScreen> and it is contained in the bcmwl-kernel-source package
<davidearney> Okay, I'm downloading the package now.
<davidearney> the Linux STA driver source.
<davidearney> Okay, that's installed.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: it would be useful if you could test this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/666483
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 666483 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "wl module is not loaded at boot up" [Undecided,New]
<EagleScreen> read that bug report please
<davidearney> read it...not that I know what I'm looking at....again, new to Linux.
<davidearney> but I'm assuming that I need to run sudo modprobe wl to get my card working?
<EagleScreen> yes davidearneyyou must run it on the terminal
<EagleScreen> but dont worry, there is a workaround to avoid having to do it each time you boot up
<davidearney>  just ran it....
<davidearney> but....
<EagleScreen> davidearney: listen..
<davidearney> listening.
<EagleScreen> the firmware of your old b43 driver is probably still loaded inside the card,a nd it wont work with wl driver until the old firmware dissapear
<EagleScreen> to erase the old firmware you must shutdown and turn your computer off, you must completly turn off your computer and disconect it from the power suplly for at least 10 second
<davidearney> if you're worrying about me having to reboot....I'm on IRC here on my Mac, and the ubuntu machine is sitting beside me.
<EagleScreen> do you understand?
<davidearney> yep. Do that all the time. I'm  a Windoze IT guy.
<davidearney> trying to change my evil ways.
<davidearney> rebooting now.
<EagleScreen> okay
<EagleScreen> disconect electric source for at least 10 seconds
<EagleScreen> then boot Kubuntu up and check the conenction
<davidearney> that would be the battery, in this case.
<EagleScreen> please first check it before running "sudo modprobe wl"
<davidearney> roger that.
<EagleScreen> I want to see if all users are affected by that bug
<EagleScreen> you might not be affected
<davidearney> you a Linux ddev?
<davidearney> dev*
<EagleScreen> not exactly
<EagleScreen> but i have tried to maintain some packages in Debian
<davidearney> ahhhh
<davidearney> well, just as an FYI.
<EagleScreen> submitted some patches to Kubuntu bugs
<davidearney> This machine is dual boot W7 and kUbuntu
<EagleScreen> I think the Windows driver and the wl driver share the same firmware, so you shouldn't have problems
<EagleScreen> davidearney: what happens with that driver?
<davidearney> Right now, the interface just prompted me for the passphrase.....
<davidearney> which it was doing before.
<davidearney> No IP Address, stuck at "Configuring interface"
<davidearney> and the driver is listed as "wl"
<EagleScreen> davidearney: click on manage connections, see wireless connections recordered, remove yours, apply, accept and try to connect again
<davidearney> done
<EagleScreen> did it connect property?
<davidearney> Stuck on "Setting IP Address....wait....just switched to Waiting for Auth, and is prompting me for the passphrase or Hex key again.
<EagleScreen> davidearney: you might be entering the code wrongly, or just choosing a wrong encryption type
<EagleScreen> if your password is WEP, be sure you choose the right option (128 bits OR 40/64 bits)
<davidearney> I have WiFiFoFum on my iPhone...which gave me all the properties that I needed for the connection.
<davidearney> let me retry....
<EagleScreen> if you password is 10 characters from 0 to 9 and from A to F then you use a 64 bits WEP
<davidearney> Oh, my god
<davidearney> whoever set up this WEP connection is a terrible person.
<EagleScreen> why?
<davidearney> not only is it just 64-bit...but it's just a simple 10-digit number.
<davidearney> I was defaulting to 128, because I thought that might be a "little" bit better choice when they set it up 5 years ago.
<davidearney> by the way....I'm at my grandfather's house. Living with him for a while so I can take care of him after a hospital stay.....I'm not changing anything on his network, but I should.
<EagleScreen> if the key is not the router's default, it is not easy to discover or to crack it
<EagleScreen> then did you connect?
<davidearney> I just did....thanks to you.
<EagleScreen> wow.. good to hear
<EagleScreen> so I understand that you aren't affected by the LP: #666483 Bug
<davidearney> you, Sir, are a god.
<davidearney> I would have to agree with that assesment.
<davidearney> I can let you know more about my system if you would like.
<EagleScreen> okay, useful to know
<davidearney> maybe dump my lspci somewhere?
<EagleScreen> du you install from final 10.10 release CD?
<davidearney> Basically, yes. I downloaded the latest 10.10 iso
<EagleScreen> okay
<davidearney> EagleScreen: I really appreciate your assistance. Really
<EagleScreen> thanks, you are welcome
<EagleScreen> just enjoy Linux, and share it
<davidearney> I will. I'm actually going to do thematic posts on my blog and twitter about my progress with Linux.
<davidearney> EagleScreen: I just have one more basic question.
<EagleScreen> feel free to ask them
<davidearney> I ran across some install instructions earlier today and part of the instructions were to su into root
<davidearney> I attempted to do this in terminal and was prompted for a password.
<davidearney> I used my admin password and still got told I didn't have the appropriate rights.
<davidearney> I haven't set any other passwords I'm aware  of...so I'm not sure what's wrong there.
<EagleScreen> so that manual wasn't made for Ubuntu, lol
<davidearney> Okay, but it was under the ubuntu install instructions for OpenOffice.
<EagleScreen> always, first try to look for packages for applications in Kpackagekit tool or on Launchpad PPA's repositories
<davidearney> I know there is MOST of OO in kubuntu, but not all of OO if I am looking in the right places.
<davidearney> Okay
<davidearney> can do
<EagleScreen> in Ubuntu you must use "sudo su" to become root
<davidearney> ahhhhh
<davidearney> that would explain that.
<EagleScreen> or just run any command preceded by sudo
<EagleScreen> SUper-userDO
<davidearney> and I don't have a problem using kpackagekit until I get more advanced as a user.
<EagleScreen> another nice tool for installing and uninstalling packages is "moun" it is just another package manager, I prefer it
<nerdy_kid> EagleScreen: except for gui apps, those get gtksu or kdesudo
<davidearney> does launchpad have an installer like the kpackagekit?
<EagleScreen> launchpad repositories can be added to your system and then you will see the packages in that repository in the package manager you use
<EagleScreen> but each project or team has their own repository
<davidearney> ah, okay.
<davidearney> and I'm sure.....instructions on how to add them to your system?
<EagleScreen> two ways: by command line or by "graphical interface"
<EagleScreen> choose one
<davidearney> okay
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#Managing Repositories in Kubuntu (version 9.04 - Jaunty Jackalope and later)
<EagleScreen> nice link
<claydoh>  err https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claydoh> tho I do need to update it a bit for Maverick, as kpackagekit looks a little different there
<davidearney> claydoh: sweet! thanks.
<davidearney> EagleScreen: Thanks again. You were a great help
<davidearney> Glad you're so familiar with the Broadcom problem.
<EagleScreen> yes i am because I have got one
<davidearney> laters all.
<johnny77> When I am in the application launcher menu, right click on an application and pick "add to desktop" it always puts it on my second desktop doesn't matter which desktop is current.
<johnny77> Not trying to spam, but I had to reboot can anyone help me?
<johnny77> I don't know what happened, but I think my KDE is totally screwed up.
<johnny77> When I am in the application launcher menu, right click on an application and pick "add to desktop" it always puts it on my second desktop doesn't matter which desktop is current.
<earneyd> gotta admit...so far I'm liking Linux quite a bit.
<chemtail> The battery monitor widget no longer has a "CPU Policy" section when editing profiles, just an "Enable system powersaving" tickbox.  How do I get the former back?
<chemtail> In 10.10, I should add.
<chemtail> (and yes, I have acpi enabled and working, and can use eg. 'cpufreq-set' to change the cpu frequency, so it's working on the baser levels)
<jmichaelx> chemtail: i have this complaint as well. seems this option has been removed... no idea why
<chemtail> meh.
<jmichaelx> chemtail: chemtailby far not my only complaint about maverick
<chemtail> well, it fixed a few problems for me, added a few others .. my usual experience :p
<chemtail> I've just noticed that the cooling fan is speeding up a lot more often after my upgrade to 10.10
<chemtail> Then again, it's running non-stop once the CPU goes above 45 degrees Celcius anyway, and that goes for any distro I've ever run this laptop with (Acer Aspire 5738zg)
<jmichaelx> chemtail: yes, that is how it goes... very dependent upon what hardware one has. however, have to constantly deal with regressions with each upgrade can be discouraging
<jmichaelx> chemtail: with these CPU frequency-scaling settings, i have to wonder whether or not this is a KDE issue, or a kubuntu packaging issue
<chemtail> I'm guessing it's the battery monitor expecting some cmdline utility to do the actual controlling which it can't find.
<jmichaelx> chemtail: i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop, and kubuntu 10.10 runs terribly on it, between the horrid intel mobile graphics performance, and this CPU freq issue
<chemtail> I thought Intel gave out open source drivers for those things, would expect the performance to be about as good as it can get for a low-end gpu.
<jmichaelx> chemtail: with 10.10, MAJOR regressions appeared
<jmichaelx> i am planning to either re-install 10.04(.1) on this laptop, or else go with fedora 14 (providing it does not have this same problem)
<chemtail> Considering how some things improved and others stopped working, I'm just gonna do what I always do when I can't solve it in a few hours.
<chemtail> Sit back and wait for the laptop to grow old enough that all the issues are fixed.
<jmichaelx> chemtail: i dunno, i would have thought that at 4 years old, this lappy was already well-seasoned... i actually retrieved this laptop froma trash pile
<chemtail> o.O
<chemtail> ok, that's a little disappointing then
<jmichaelx> i pulled 2 laptops out of a recycle pile at the small college where i work in as many days
<chemtail> free hardware.!
<chemtail> i like making servers from old laptops
<chemtail> they fit in my closet
<jmichaelx> yep. i am not the type that usually wins anything, but i hit the jackpot during that E-waste drive
<chemtail> heh
<jmichaelx> chemtail: i had thought about doing just that! i am wanting to set up a web-server in my apartment.... i was not sure how well a laptop would stand up to always being on, etc.
<jmichaelx> so, today, i finally ordered a bare-bones "mini-top" from newegg... for $210
<chemtail> in my experience it's mainly about how much dust it gathers and whether or not it's on the floor or some other relatively cool area.
<chemtail> have an old 1.2Ghz doing various duties that's on 24/7 all year
<jmichaelx> well, i think this mini-top will do the trick... plus serve as an HTPC.... AT $200, i am really impressed with the specs
<jmichaelx> chemtail: that is awesome
<chemtail> i've only ever seen one die from such at a friend's place, after running in a smoke-filled room for a year
<jmichaelx> i have a desire to switch entirely to low-wattage systems, over time
<chemtail> nothing beats an old laptop for a cheap server, imo.  built-in keyboard, mouse and monitor for fixing and debugging, usually runs quiet, small and easy to move, built-in UPS ..
<chemtail> and, as you mentioned, low on power consumption by design
<jmichaelx> yes, i like the idea a lot, and have seen where others have used laptops as servers in areas where low energy consumption was essential
<jmichaelx> very strange, my router/WAP just went down
<zito> -j pontevedra_joven
<zito> #pontevedra_joven
<RadSurfer> is there a repository for 'w32codecs' ?
<moetunes> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<RadSurfer> Ok.
<nixternal> RadSurfer: /home/nixternal/Downloads/jfmtt.png
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> that won't work :)
<RadSurfer> hehe
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu  <- but that will
<RadSurfer> w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu2.1_i386.deb  14M apparently :-)
<RadSurfer> w32codecs depends on libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1); however: Package libstdc++5 is not installed.
<RadSurfer> well, thats no good!
<RadSurfer> what do I do now?
<RadSurfer> I package contains 'libstdc++5' ?
<RadSurfer> Ok. wonder if this works now
<moetunes> !find libstdc++5
<ubottu> File libstdc++5 found in libstdc++5
<level1> hello
<level1> I'm trying to boot from a pen drive.  I get the splash screen, but it never moves beyond that.  When I switch to the VTs, there are blank.  I'm thinking of trying one of the boot options to see if that helps.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<level1> hmmm I tried all the options and it worked, apparently
<level1> lol
<bionegative> <level1> ctrl+alt+F2 login and startx may allso work from that point.
<bushwakko> anyone know how to get networkmanager to connect with vpnc? I got it to configure it, and it appears in the task bar thingy, but there is no connect button or anything
<bionegative> <bushwakko>If you have it configured allready try just "/etc/init.d/networking restart" and see what happens
<bushwakko> bionegative: I havent check connect automatically, because I don't want that
<bionegative> is it up in "ifconfig"
<bionegative> i have had simillar problem but restarting network worked for me.
<phoenix_> i am not able to connect my nokia phone to my computer using bluedevil
<edon> hi, sound is not working on kde it says "The audio playback device HDA Intel (CONEXANT Analog) does not work", this is the default device i used, and it used to work before, but i switched the default device for hdmi output, and when i switched back it didn't work
<phoenix_> edon: did you restart after that
<edon> phoenix_: yes
<phoenix_> edon: did it aked you to remove the device?
<phoenix_> edon: did it asked you to remove the device?
<edon> phoenix_: yes it did, i said no
<phoenix_> edon: did you change any bios settings, like "disable onboard audio"?
<edon> phoenix_: no, it works well with mplayer and  firefox, just not in amarok and whatever uses phonon i guess
<DarthFrog> edon: Have you checked the devices set to receive output in System Settings/Multimedia/Phonon?
<edon> DarthFrog: yes, the default one (which i used to use) is disabled now, it's grey
<edon> even though it's the default one
<phoenix_> edon: is your device visible in the phonon output devices
<edon> phoenix_: yes, but it says this device is currently not available
<DarthFrog> Is Pulseaudio set to be the active device?
<edon> DarthFrog: how do you set that? I use Xine as a backend on phonon
<DarthFrog> Not there.  In the output device section.
<DarthFrog> Xine or gstreamer, should make no difference.
<edon> DarthFrog: there is one device with the name Playback/recording through pulseaudio sound server, it's the last option to use, and it is active
<DarthFrog> Bingo.
<DarthFrog> You need to configure Pulseaudio, I believe.  Well, I had to, and it's still working for me. :-)  YMMV.
<DarthFrog> Try this: "sudo apt-get install pavumeter paman padevchooser paprefs"   Then run padevchooser, which will put an applet in your System Tray.  Use that to configure Pulseaudio.
<viet> ee
<viet> co ai o day ko
<viet> answer me plz
<edon> DarthFrog: ok i will try that, thanks
<DarthFrog> edon: Good luck.  Let us know how it works.
<viet> who are you
<viet> and what is this programe for :)
<viet> just chatting or st else ?
<DarthFrog> !kubuntu | viet
<ubottu> viet: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<DarthFrog> viet: If you want to chat, go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<viet> you are user or helpdesk ?
<DarthFrog> Everybody here is a user.
<phoenix_> :)
<viet> thanks :D
<viet> i have a problem with WINE
<viet> when i click on Browse in C:
<DarthFrog> viet: You might get the help you need in #wine.
<phoenix_> i am not able to connect my nokia phone to my computer using bluedevil, can any one help me
<viet> yes
<bazhang> viet, try #winehq
<viet> ok
<viet> thanks
<edon> DarthFrog: i just made that device the default one and it seems to be working, thanks for all the help
<DarthFrog> edon: Glad to hear it.  Glad I was able to help.
 * DarthFrog thinks that those packages should be installed by default and padevchooser run by default, if PulseAudio is going to be the default sound server on Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> Sound in Linux is a mess, a real dog's breakfast.
<viet> how can i install sound in kubuntu :|
<viet> no sound for music :-s
<viet> anyone can help, plz ?
<progre55> hi guys. I have ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop, but using the KDM session all the time. When I have a dual monitor, and the second monitor is a bit bigger, and I click on the "empty space" under the smaller monitor, I loose the kdm desktop and have the gdm desktop instead, with the wallpaper I've installed on my ubuntu. Any suggestions, please?
<DarthFrog> Umm, don't do that?
<progre55> DarthFrog: well, not on purpose of course =)
<sergapo> Hi people
<sergapo> anybody know why mp4 video play very slowly in ubuntu 10.10
<johnny77> I'm having trouble with the virtual desktops. No matter which desktop is current, if I click "add to desktop" from the application launcher menu it puts the icon in the same desktop.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<DarthFrog> Hide the cheese!  BluesKaj is here!
<DarthFrog> :-)
<hsquared> hi all, something severe crashed my kubuntu; what is the default panel software for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> havarti ftw ...hi DarthFrog :)
<BluesKaj> hsquared, plasma
<hsquared> thanks, I'll check if this is installed
<hsquared> then xfce4 stuff is not wanted
<BluesKaj> hsquared, rifgt click on the desktop/add panel
<BluesKaj> xfce isn't kubuntu
<hsquared> I found plenty of those "recover my taskbar" faq entries, but the problem seems togo deeper
<DarthFrog> Xfce4 is Xubuntu.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is kde desktop
<hsquared> right click unfortunatelly does not work any more :-/
<BluesKaj> it won't help on xfce, hsquared ...ask in #xubuntu
<DarthFrog> Xubuntu has its own charms.  I like it on low-powered systems, esp. laptops.
<hsquared> is there a way to force reinstall plasma with it's default options?
<hsquared> I can't even start "plasma-desktop from Alt+F2"
<hsquared> sorry " went wrong
<hsquared> ah, plasma is not installed :-)
<hsquared> I'll try that
<BluesKaj> hsquared, we assumed you have kde desktop..pls join #xubuntu for your solution
<hsquared> well, one day I had kubuntu installed and I want my KDE back
<hsquared> so, plasma was the right way, yep?
<DarthFrog> hsquared: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<hsquared> I tried sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<hsquared> and startet plasma-desktop
<hsquared> that worked
<hsquared> DarthFrog: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will reinstall kubuntu completely?
<DarthFrog> re-install?  No.  Install, yes, if it's not already there.
<DarthFrog> It's a meta-package that will gather in dependencies.
<hsquared> o.k., understand that
<hsquared> the install once was a Kubuntu 9.04 from a CD, so KDE of course
<hsquared> then went to 9.10 and today to 10.04 LTS
<hsquared> that should be fine for a while
<hsquared> how plasma was lost ... better don't ask
<BluesKaj> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DarthFrog> hsquared: How about this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".  All on one line.
<hsquared> well, it's back, and looks good. Thanks for your help.
<hsquared> DarthFrog: that would take me to 10.10, right? I think 10.04 is fine for the moment.
<BluesKaj> hs noaXess that will upgrade your desktop , to upgrade to 10.10 the command is sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops hsquared
<noaXess> BluesKaj: hey.. :)...
<DarthFrog> hsquared: No, that will simply bring your 10.04 system up to date.
<BluesKaj> hi , srry i mistyped the tab
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no prob... you wanted to just bring me away from business ;)..
<hsquared> DarthFrog:  thank you, I'll try that then.
<johnny77> I have three desktops, and if I click "add to desktop" in the application launcher menu it always adds it to desktop 2, not the current desktop. Anyone help?
<BluesKaj> aha, noaXess ..time for a break, anyway :)
<noaXess> BluesKaj: espresso ;).. enjoy
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Peace-> LOL
<hsquared> o.k. guys, I say a big thank you, you brought a lot of relief with a few lines of commands, thanks!
<JuJuBee> Ive been using NIS for login for several years now.  I always have problems with yppasswdd not running on the NIS Master.  I am considering switching to LDAP .  Anyone know a good how to for a noob to set up ldap?  Im using 10.04 both server and clients
<sander__> *JuJuBee -> http://www.opinsys.fi/en/setting-up-openldap-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-part2
<BluesKaj> I'm running maverick on our media server pc , and for some reason if I open a  file with kate in the run command the fonts on the the toolbar are very small ( the monitor is a 42" plasma tv). However if I open saved and edited text files in kate the toolbar fonts set to the settings in /system settings / application appearance
<lucian_> ht
<lontra> hi, how i can make kde start w/ desktop effects by default... i always have to over ride it with alt+shift+f12
<lontra> also my apps always open slow initially ... and i have a quick computer. this is unrelated to kde but i am curious if something might be up with localhost or something and that's why they open slowly
<node808> this is a dead channel
<urgen> hee
<urgen> I think it has to do with noise vs signal
<urgen> being the default channel for quassel
<urgen> that means lots of people who are neophytes parking here
<urgen> and then the vast number of diconnects making it difficult to hold a conversation
<urgen> quassel should have set the default to #quassel
<urgen> but then they'd be swamped there :-)
<urgen> it is nice to try to help people learn about IRC but pre-configuring an IRC client isn't that helpful
<urgen> I do like the irc://irc.freenode.net/kubuntu protocol option
<urgen> if you could extend that to also configure the standard requirements of a connection I think we'd have this problem solved
<urgen> of course, by the time you see this it will have scrolled off the end of your buffer due to the timeouts
<urgen> and we'll be back to dead channel state again
<Guest34103> how to find out size of file?
<KukuNut> ls -al file
<Guest34103> but easier?
<Guest34103> ok
<Guest34103> it is acceptable
<Pici> ls -alh   may be better
<KukuNut> Guest34103: how much easier do you want?
<Guest34103> ))
<Guest34103> throw kate editor directly
<Guest34103> without dance with tambourine
<urgen> no dance and tambourine! oh man!
<KukuNut> Guest34103: if you are in dolphin, right click file and select properties. is that easy enough?
<urgen> it sounds like Guest34103 is looking for a way to keep a running tab on the document size as it is being typed
<urgen> inside the editor
<Guest34103> KukuNut  this path get me 2B ..... but file is 3800 bytes  (through right button)
<urgen> yes, I see a document browser tab
<Guest34103> microkontroller requires precision in file size! so guys!   it is not ping-pong... it is microcontroller
<assheader> ok
<assdriver> ok
<assdriver> so what.... thanks
<Fushigidane> I'm completly new to kubuntu and i havea  question
<assdriver> Fushigidane ok
<Fushigidane> how do i install java?
<assdriver> Fushigidane apt-get install java
<assdriver> Fushigidane sudo apt-get install java
<urgen> hee
<urgen> :-)
<assdriver> urgen do you have question too?
<Fushigidane> terminal says it's unable to locate itve looked around and its confusing. can
<Fushigidane> *terminal says it's unable to locate it
<assdriver> Fushigidane terminal can't say .... terminal write
<assdriver> s
<Fushigidane> har har
<urgen> Fushigidane, use KPackageKit
<Fushigidane> im not sure what to do after i open it
<assdriver> Fushigidane  yes... use KPackageKit
<urgen> it says Search Packages
<assdriver> bye
<KukuNut> Fushigidane: sudo aptitude search java to find find out the pkg name
<KukuNut> Fushigidane: then aptitude install pkg-name
<urgen> but it won't find brand name things
<urgen> only open source
<Fushigidane> is it 'OpenJDK Java Runtime' ?
<urgen> some java applications require Sun/Oracle version
<urgen> some don't mind
<urgen> Runtime does most of the jobs you need
<urgen> does OpenJDK show a X or an empty box?
<urgen> oh I mean a downpointing arrow
<Fushigidane> all i see is the name, description, and the little gnome dude
<Fushigidane> when i click on it it offers the option to install
<urgen> what do you need java for?
<urgen> just web stuff?
<Fushigidane> yeah, and later il lprobably purchase minecraft
<urgen> so when you install things often there are 'dependencies' and sometimes some components can conflict with other installed packages
<urgen> so when you go to install something it will often pop up a list of things that it thinks have to happen before it can proceed with your request
<urgen> you need to read that list to make sure something else that is essential to how you do business in linux isn't being uninstalled
<urgen> most the time just adding other dependencies doesn't hurt
<Fushigidane> this copy of kubuntu is completly fresh, if that helps
<urgen> ya
<urgen> so it would be nice to add some other sources to your package manager
<Fushigidane> im still unsure what to do
<urgen> it only knows the opensource licenses
<Fushigidane> how do i add more sources then?
<urgen> there are other package libraries that allow you free use but the license does not allow free distribution in the fresh install
<Fushigidane> i dont even know what that means
<urgen> right
<urgen> that's why I mentioned it
<urgen> this is an essential homework lesson
<urgen> all people new to any linux have to learn about sources
<Fushigidane> willing to learn
<urgen> in kpackagekit is says Settings
<urgen> then there is Edit Software Sources
<urgen> but...
<urgen> before we change anything we should learn what a software source is, what it does, and how to find out where to get some new ones
<urgen> so the lesson is medium sized
<urgen> takes just a little while to focus on
<Fushigidane> I'm guessing a source is a database
<urgen> one of the critical ones is the source that manages security updates
<urgen> the master library of all bug fixes and hole patches
<urgen> that's already built in
<urgen> the ones they leave out are the fun ones
<urgen> so click Edit Software Sources
<urgen> and then it should ask you for your admin password
<Fushigidane> 'edit origins'?
<crunch2> Hi,  i would like to know how can i change the permission of files with extension .llf inside of  a folder to read and write? thks in advance
<urgen> crunch2, did you already find: http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/chmod/
<urgen> ?
<urgen> Fushigidane, it doesn't say edit origins here but maybe yours is slightly different version than mine
<urgen> what happens if you click that?
<Fushigidane> brings up the 'software sources' window with5 tabs
<urgen> cool
<urgen> so on the first tab are all those boxes checked?
<crunch2> urgen:  i was giving a look but cant find any suitable example
<paddy> I am buying a new computer and have no clue about what video card would would need. A must have is dual monitor support at 1600x1200 through dvi. 3D-wise I would like to run xplane very smoothly an the full monitor resolution with high graphics settings; any recommendations?
<urgen> crunch2, sudo chmod a+rw filename.llf
<Fushigidane> yes: Canonical-supported open source software (main); Community-maintained open source software (nuiverse); proprietary drivers for devices (restricted) ; software restricted by copyright or legal issues (multiverse); and source code
<urgen> Fushigidane, so you can see that there are lots of googley clues here to search on for more background
<urgen> in my tab called Other Software I have a rather long list of extras that I've added
<crunch2> urgen: do you know if i can add to the command something like *.llf* to give rw permissions to all files that have extension .lllf
<urgen> because I've wanted to add things like Google Chrome
<crunch2> urgen: *.llf
<urgen> crunch2, sudo chmod a+rw *.llf
<urgen> if you are in the directory that you want to change things in
<crunch2> urgen:  thnks! and what about to give rw permissions to all users?
<urgen> the a means all users
<urgen> the plus means add this change
<urgen> the r is read the w is write
<urgen> x means execute
<urgen> so chmod a+xrw whatever.file means do whatever you want
<urgen> which, of course, is not safe to give to just anyone
<urgen> chmod a-rw whatever.file means take that permission away
<urgen> or chmod a-x
<urgen> etc
<urgen> Fushigidane, here's a good orientation landmark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<urgen> that provides a great example of what I am talking about
<Fushigidane> would that one have java?
<urgen> no
<Machtin> i don't get it.. i got those kernel processes (red in htop) which use up my cpu.. but i'd love to know what it is that uses up my cpu.. it's not in the process list
<Fushigidane> i hope i typed al lthat out correctly anyway
<urgen> :-)
<urgen> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<urgen> anyway, now you are getting warmed up to the drill, eh?
<Fushigidane> i use 10.10. will this link still apply?
<urgen> it is very important to let your package management system control installation of software because linux is a tightly woven web of systems
<urgen> knocking one out of whack makes the whole platform unstable and eventually die in "dependency hell"
<Fushigidane> Could not obtain a write lock on the cache, falling back to read-only mode. You won't be able to install, remove or upgrade packages. However, you can still search in the package database and browse packages. You apparently do not have sufficient permissions to install or remove programs. You may need to run this program as user root (or through kdesudo) to gain write access.
<urgen> so we try to keep things lined up in such a way that smooth transitions are introduced when there are upgrades and updates
<Fushigidane> oops
<Fushigidane> wrong text
<urgen> 'k
<urgen> that one says you need to have used your admin password to make changes
<urgen> you got 10.10 .. hmn I'm behind the times :-)
<node808> urgen, I was able to see your response to my dead channel comment..informative...thank you
<Fushigidane> the text i was trying to copy basically says failed to fetch cdrom
<urgen> ya
<urgen> so you
<urgen> see that the cdrom is a box checked in your list of sources
<urgen> uncheck it
<urgen> unless you want to put the cdrom in everytime you do an update
<urgen> which is already "old" software anyway
<Fushigidane> good to know
<urgen> we only want current stuff running
<urgen> the cdrom saves time if you have a slow connection
<Fushigidane> seems to have worked (?) that time. no cd-rom was asked for
<urgen> when you add new sources it has to re-index the catalog of known software
<urgen> that's what it was trying to do
<urgen> and it wanted to walk through the cdrom again to make sure things hadn't changed there too
<Fushigidane> :| because a CD-rom will change itself over time through magic. lol
<urgen> hehe
<urgen> ya it's *almost* smart
<urgen> :-)
<Fushigidane> and now i know why it isnt needed to be checked
<urgen> so, also, in linux,,, even though it seems more less easy, is to see how these graphical interfaces are doing basic command line jobs
<urgen> so in terminal you type: sudo apt-get update
<urgen> and: sudo apt-get upgrade
<urgen> and you see the basic process that all these bells and whistles are accomplishing behind the scenes
<urgen> this means go update your list of what is considered current
<urgen> and make only safe changes that won't tip the apple cart so that we are as current as can be expected
<urgen> which is something the system tries to do automagically all the time now
<Fushigidane> doing that now, also, did everythign under the 'addding the repository' are for medibuntu
<urgen> but we use to have to do manually
<Fushigidane> *area for
<urgen> ya so now you can add media related tools
<urgen> which is always nice
<urgen> support for various movie and audio formats
<urgen> Fushigidane, so,,,,, http://aroundtheweb.info/2010/10/install-sun-java-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-official-partner-repository/
<urgen> I am finding some 10.10 helpful hints in google
<urgen> "adding sun java to ubuntu 10.10"
<urgen> brings up stuff that should look familiar now
<urgen> and will add the ability to add Sun Java
<urgen> which I get better mileage with than the open java version(s)
<urgen> it is suppose to be all the same but isn't
<urgen> each evolutionary path has subtle differences that add up after a while
<urgen> and Java will probably die now that Oracle owns Sun
<urgen> Apple already depricated it
<urgen> just like Flash
<Fushigidane> okay trying it now. was afk
<Fushigidane> know of anything off-hand i can use to test and see if it works?
<urgen> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<urgen> do add sun java after you add the repository
<urgen> just adding the repository does not install the software
<urgen> go back to search and type java and then pick the one that says Sun JRE
<urgen> it may want to uninstall the other java version first
<Fushigidane> '' something is wrong. java is not working ''
<urgen> which you should allow
<lontra> what's the global menubar for kubuntu called?
<lontra> nevermind ;)
<Fushigidane> i don't see it :/
<Fushigidane> sun-java6-jre?
<urgen> ya
<urgen> 6 is current
<Fushigidane> says it's installed, but nothing is working
<urgen> :-)
<urgen> so there's a conflict
<Fushigidane> as well as -plugins -fonts and -bin
<urgen> or, ya, the plugin is not in the right place
<Fushigidane> oh boy i know this is gonna be good news
<urgen> or the permissions are not correct
<Fushigidane> okay, as a new guy i can honestly say... wut?
<urgen> of course
<urgen> anyone can
<Fushigidane> so where do i go from here?
<urgen> this lesson in patience is completely the norm in linux
<Fushigidane> good thing im patient
<urgen> well.. there was a suggestion earlier
<urgen> one that mentioned aptitude
<urgen> aptitude has bigger muscles than the GUI or just simple apt
<urgen> it knows how to find conflicts and resolve them
<urgen> but it also requires more savvy
<urgen> maybe we set that up as plan B
<Fushigidane> k
<urgen> with plan A being, 1. click Software Updates, do what it say, and 2. then, if things still are not working, uninstall all java things and reinstall only sun versions
<urgen> ya?
<Fushigidane> updating now. there were only 2
<urgen> it's always a good idea to keep good notes as you make changes so you can walk back down the path in reverse if you need to, later
<urgen> or to explain to someone else what's been going on
<Fushigidane> a lady bug (which i assume is a bug patch) and a shiled with an !
<urgen> yes, install them all
<Fushigidane> okay now for part 2
<urgen> you can click the + to see some details
<urgen> good stuff to learn about as it goes
<jacksonje> anyone have advice on how to get daul monitor setups to persist between logons?
<Fushigidane> still broke. uninstalling
<urgen> jacksonje, I can't recall the trick required for that one
<Fushigidane> after it's uninstalled, do i have to do anything special, like 'sudo update'?
<Fushigidane> okay its all uninstalled
<Fushigidane> hmm... sun java isnt even appearing in the list now
<Fushigidane> oops my bad filter fail
<Fushigidane> okay so i have to option to D/L sun-java6 -bin, -demo, -fonts, -javadb, -jdk, -jre, -plugin, and -source
<Fushigidane> urgen, dod i install all of them than?
<urgen> well.. I'm thinking in some of the how to add sun java to 10.10 articles
<urgen> they had some helpful command line rm file scripts
<urgen> to 'deep scrub'
<sresu> Error: <kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check>. This error occurs after booting the system. Before allowing me log in, there comes a small dialog box in the top left of the screen displaying the error and allowing me only to press Okay. Afterwards it continues to log in. How to fix thiss error?
<urgen> because the uninstalls don't always get everything
<urgen> no on bin, demo, db, jdk, and source.. yes on jre and plugin
<urgen> although jdk is the full version and jre is lite
<urgen> so sometimes you need some of that extra stuff, but not too often
<urgen> better to just go lite until you need it
<urgen> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<urgen> is what ubuntuguide.org says
<urgen> :-)
<francisco_t> Hi, I installed 4.5.2 from kubuntu-ppa... Should I keep activated ppa?
<urgen> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<Fushigidane> okay says i need to system restart. brb
<urgen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<urgen> so.. I'm guessing that you want to keep your distribution in step with your package sources
<urgen> not sure how that matches with your question as I've not installed ppa sources
<Fushigidane_> okay back
<urgen> re
<Fushigidane_> YAY IT WORKS :D
<urgen> yay
<Fushigidane_> thank you thank you thank you
<urgen> and now you are officially a genius like the rest of us
<Fushigidane_> not likley, i was dropped a lot
<Fushigidane_> :P
<urgen> hehehe
<urgen> but the dance is always very similar
<urgen> and once you been through the steps it gets easier
<Fushigidane_> okay, things i learned today. Terminal is your friend. Sudo update and sudo upgrade sometimes necessary. get more sources.
<urgen> francisco_t, is just asking a similar question but regarding a different repository
<urgen> at least I hope it was a similar question
<francisco_t> I upgraded to 4.5.2... I'm not sure if there is "experimental" packages in the kubuntu-ppa, and I should disable the ppa, but you are right, because if i need install another kde apps for example, i need keep the same version
<francisco_t> thanks urgen :)
<francisco_t> And... from kubuntu-ppa the kde 4.5.2 will move to official ubuntu updates repository in maverick?
<sresu> Can anyone help me with my question?
<urgen> better to ask the question first
<urgen> :-)
<sresu> urgen: Its already asked b4, please scroll so that I don't flood..
<urgen> hehe
<LogicallyDashing> Desktop effects work fine on startup, but gradually slow down as I open and close applications--then stay slow when I don't have any open anymore. Any idea why this might be?
<sresu> urgen: Error: <kstartupconfig4 does not exist or fails. The error code is 3. Check>. This error occurs after booting the system. Before allowing me log in, there comes a small dialog box in the top left of the screen displaying the error and allowing me only to press Okay. Afterwards it continues to log in. How to fix this error?
<urgen> sresu check permissions?
<urgen> like something in your home directory accidentally changed during an update
<nalisto> wenas
<urgen> for instance check that .ICEauthority is not owned by root
<ubuntuFTW> Morning..
<ubuntuFTW> Can someone help me here, or is there a different channel I have to go?
<ubuntuFTW> Seriously go fuck Ubuntu.
<urgen> luvit
<sresu> urgen: .ICEauthority right?
<sresu> urgen: No its not owned by root
<urgen> anything else?
<urgen> :-)
<urgen> like .Xauthority?
<urgen> I'm not totally familiar with that error, but the stage of the game it shows up in suggests something has changed during configuration/launch
<sresu> urgen: Yes, I see that. .Xauthority is also not owned by root
<sresu> urgen: And I'm not sure what all things to be checked for such error, hence the question
<urgen> I found this in a google search:
<urgen> I may have found a workaround. For some reason ~/.kde belongs to root in my system. If that's your case, run
<urgen> Code:
<urgen> someone else had .kde changed and the same error that you got showed up
<sresu> Oh
<urgen> sudo chown -R username.username /home/username/.kde
<urgen> that's why I gave you a general clue
<urgen> look around see what you see
<sresu> urgen: Please link me to that search page
<urgen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1167436
<sresu> urgen: Thanks. I'll see :)
<urgen> http://www.hossainkhan.info/content/dealing-could-not-start-kstartupconfig4-check-your-installation-fedora-9-while-starting-kde
<urgen> Solution
<urgen> After you install KDE, you have .kde folder inside your home directory [/home/yourusername/.kde]. Remove/Rename(recommended) that to something else.
<urgen>  [hossain@localhost ~]$ mv .kde/ kdebackup
<urgen> different solution, similar
<nafri> hello, i want to monitor(view logs/messages/connections etc) coming on my telnet server
<nafri> how can i do that? which log file should i tail/monitor?
<metatagg> hey guys! how come my widgets wont let me resize or move them?
<metatagg> they just pop back to the same position they had before i tried to edit them
<metatagg> :(
<metatagg> anyone got a clue?
<daniel_> is there a good place where i could post a "kubuntu installation experience feedback" ? :)
<sresu> metatagg: Are your widgets locked?
<radar> Is anyone else haveing a problem with KRfb?
<radar> anyone here?
<rork> yes, there are people here but not everybody is looking every minute
<radar> I am having a problem with VNC and KDE desktop sharing...The screen intermitently goes black then comes back. it has worked fine for a week now these issues are happening on my work pc and iphone
<radar225> bah
<radar225> i think i see my problem
<radar225> does anyone here use desktop sharing with vnc? I just found my problem but dont know the solution and forum search does not yield my problem
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<30BAADNJN> hi all, can i install both java-sun-6 jre and java-sun-5 jre? (and choise which one i want to use depending on my apps?)
<alesan> hi!
<alesan> since the new kubuntu I am facing a ton of bugs
<alesan> is there any way I can report them?
<BluesKaj> 30BAADNJN, is java acting up or not working ?
<alesan> so maybe they are fixed?
<Maui> BluesKaj: i'm running java-sun-6 now, but i need 1.5 version to compile and run my code
<BluesKaj> what bugs , alesan ?
<alesan> BluesKaj, the "sleep" functin is absolutely unusable
<alesan> most of the times, if I "suspend to ram", it does not suspend... and I need to shutdown
<alesan> even if I make it to suspend mode, most of the times it does not wakeup
<alesan> then
<alesan> when I connect my second monitor, the task bar always moves to it
<BluesKaj> alesan, yeah, 	I've seen that mentioned , but dunno if it's fixed
<alesan> while I wish to keep on the original monitor
<alesan> the taskbar itself is badly colored when I move it to my main monitor
<BluesKaj> Maui, perhaps if you logged on a sa different user , you could run 1.5
<alesan> when I detach from the docking station the desktop disappears
<alesan> sometimes the screen goes blank, sometimes the desktop seem to think it is a higher resolution and I cannot use the task bar anymore
<Maui> BluesKaj, thank you :) i'll try with another user
<Maui> see u
<Eniak> hey everyone ;) how's it goin ?
<alesan> BluesKaj is there anything I can do to report bugs?
<Eniak> i have to refresh many times in any browser on kubuntu to display the site
<Eniak> does anybody know what can i do to fix that small problem?
<danie568> is there a good place where i could post a "kubuntu installation experience feedback" ? :)
<DickieC> Hi, peeps
<DickieC> No onen talking here...?
<danie568> well, me :)
<DickieC> Hello, danie568.
<caliga> is there a good place where i could post a "kubuntu installation experience feedback" ? :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<apparle> hi guys
<apparle> how to install compiz on kubuntu?
<roger_> apparle: apt-get install compiz ccsd ?
<apparle> wha is ccsd?
<apparle> !info ccsd
<ubottu> Package ccsd does not exist in maverick
<roger_> hmm
<roger_> compiz settings control panel
<apparle> I installed and enabled compiz-kde
<apparle> all the title bars have disappeared
<roger_> apparle: open the konsole and type compiz --replace
<Sonic132> Anyone know how to install the Cricket A600 USB Modem in Kubuntu 10.04? I tried the whole flipflop.sh thing and while it outputted a lot of information. It didn't seem to add anything to Network Config. What am I doing wrong? Also, I only have one Cricket modem. So if I try this I have to d/c and r/c to post more.
<Sonic132> So anyone know how to install the Cricket Cal-comp A600 usb modem in Kubuntu 10.04? I tried the flipflop.sh thing and the lsusb doesn't show it installed. Also it doesn't show up under Network Config.
<noaXess> how can i fix that? warning, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 41567 package 'virtualbox-3.0':
<noaXess> error in Version string '3.0.12-54655_Ubuntu_karmic': invalid character in revision number
<Sonic132> Is that like a broken package? Booting in recovery mode gives the option to fix broken packages. But I'm no expert.
<Sonic132> Trying to figure out how to (1)Get the video to work in other modes than 'safe graphics mode' and also. (2)Figure out how to install the Cal-Comp A600 Cricket Usb modem...under Kubuntu 10.04
<Sonic132> Also, I guess I'll go do my yard work. I'll be back later. Maybe someone can help me then.
<raiko> hello
<raiko> anybody here??
#kubuntu 2010-10-29
<radar> hello
<EagleScreen> hi radar225
<radar225> I found out my VNC problem but still no fix to be found yet
<radar225> does anyone know how to get your ScreenSaver to disable when VNC is being used?
<EagleScreen> only while VNC is in use?
<radar225> problem = on remote desktop the screensaver instantly activates unless I move the mouse constantly
<radar225> also VNC over Iphone is near imposible like that
<EagleScreen> radar225: what if you disable screensaver?
<radar225> with screensaver off it works fine
<radar225> ohhh at first i didnt have screensaver installed untill i just got hom
<radar225> so it was black screen I will let it time in and then try it
<Daskreech> Riddell: You are a bastard :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: "I know this may be controvertial with some parts of the community but we can have unity in our new desktop" Nice wording :)
<hellder> olá
<davesnothere1> any advice on getting bluetooth working on my system?
<Daskreech> davesnothere1: what version are you running?
<davesnothere1> 10.10
<davesnothere1> Daskreech: 10.10
<Daskreech> davesnothere1: ok KDE 4.5.2 then?
<davesnothere1> Daskreech: new to Linux. How do I find that?
<davesnothere1> disregard.
<davesnothere1> KDE 4.5.1
<Daskreech> davesnothere1: help -> about KDE in any app
<Daskreech> davesnothere1: Welcome to Linux and KDE by the way :)
<davesnothere1> thanks
<davesnothere1> It's been very fun so far.
<davesnothere1> just trying to get this Dell laptop working.
<Daskreech> Ok I think that you may need Bluedevil
<davesnothere1> that, and libbluedevil1 are already installed.
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<Daskreech> Never tried BT so lets see if we can figure this out
<davesnothere1> The OS isn't even recognizing that I have BT on this box.
<Daskreech> davesnothere1: what happens when you type bluetooth:/ in krunner?
<davesnothere1> I'll check....never used krunner
<Daskreech> oh that might be a deeper problem
<Daskreech> alt+f2
<Daskreech> you should get a little dropdown box
<Daskreech> type bluetooth:/ there
<davesnothere1> I get BlueDevil, then Adapters, then Devices, then File Transfer, but if I run anything I see no configurable or available adapters.
<davesnothere1> and if I finish typing what you said.....Activity
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> activity....
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> What's under devices ?
<davesnothere1> No adapters found
<Erisianmonk23> hello
<Erisianmonk23> why is it that everyone just fucking lurks in irc?
<IdleOne> !language | Erisianmonk23
<ubottu> Erisianmonk23: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Erisianmonk23> sorry
<Erisianmonk23> just expect people to be chatting in a chat room I guess
<Daskreech> davesnothere1: Might need drivers then
<Erisianmonk23> anywho I am having difficuly connecting my lucid box to the interwebs
<Daskreech> Erisianmonk23: how does it connect?
<Erisianmonk23> wireless
<Erisianmonk23> It was easy before, just autodetected after I set the wep and off to the races
<davesnothere1> what kind of wireless adapter Erisianmonk23?
<Erisianmonk23> card
<Erisianmonk23> I couldn'
<Erisianmonk23> t
<Erisianmonk23> tell you the make and model off the top of my head
<Erisianmonk23> and I'm pretty new to linux so that doesn't help matters
<davesnothere1> are you on the linux box now?
<Erisianmonk23> no
<davesnothere1> do you have access to it now?
<Erisianmonk23> sitting right next to me
<davesnothere1> go into Terminal and type lspci
<davesnothere1> what kind of network controller do you have?
<Erisianmonk23> RaLink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<davesnothere1> I'm new to linux but if you had the same network card as I do I might have been able to help
<Erisianmonk23> what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Erisianmonk23> I am using Kubuntu 10.04 and the GUI is all different from the ref material
<Erisianmonk23> hello hello
<Erisianmonk23> echo echo
<noaXess> Erisianmonk23: good morning, what is really your probem?
<noaXess> hey Daskreech still awake or get up early?
<Sonic132> Anyone online that can help me?
<Sonic132> Trying to get the Cricket USB modem (Cal-comp a600) to work with Kubuntu 10.04. But the guide I'm following isn't quite getting a connection to the internet. It get's it to show the signal bars though. Which is more than I got before.
<Sonic132> Anyone help?
<Sonic132> Anyone know how to install a Cricket A600 modem?
<Kalidarn> hmm my cpu usage seems to be spiking abnormally but it doesn't show so in the processes table
<Kalidarn> i think it's Xorg
<Kalidarn> that seems to be taxing the CPU every so often but only shows like 5-10%
<Kalidarn> the CPU table in System Load is spiking some cores to 100% sometimes
<Kalidarn> my machine completely bogs down, im not sure if it's compositing, but i would have thought my machine was powerful enough, it's a i7 930 with 6GB of ram and a GeForce 470 GTX
<Kalidarn> running off a OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
<moetunes> Kalidarn:  tried with different vid card drivers?
<Kalidarn> i'm using the proprietary ones
<Kalidarn> maybe that' sthe issue.
<moetunes> could be...
<Kalidarn> ill try suspending desktop effects
<Kalidarn> and see if it levels out
<Kalidarn> is it normal for Xorg to say tax CPU 3% then 0
<Kalidarn> then say 5% then 0
<Kalidarn> seems to be just pulsing the CPU
<Kalidarn> on and off
<u19809> hi all, since my upgrade to 10.10 i have serious window focus problems.  often all of a sudden I cannot close windows anymore.  It looks as if the events are not sent to the window in focus.  Keyboard access is the only thing left (besides a restart of the desktop)
<u19809> Any ideas ?
<zghirc> where can i find the Kubuntu widgets?The link in the pennal didn't work.
<Kalidarn> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8837/cpuusage.png to me CPU usage like that does not seem normal
<Kalidarn> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5372/processtable.png yet the processes table doesn't really reveal any culprits
<Kalidarn> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/4250/cpuusage2.png it did calm down though when i logged out and logged back in
<nemptor> hello is this the chat room for ubuntu users?
<Kalidarn> its the #kubuntu channel
<Tm_T> #ubuntu for support questions and #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<Tm_T> this, #kubuntu channel, is for kubuntu support generally (:
<nemptor> ok this is the channel that is stated in the ubuntu site
<nemptor> anyway can i ask questions here regarding my problem with my update manager?
<Kalidarn> yeah my load average is all over the place
<Kalidarn> for some strange reason
<hellnest> any bug or stability issued on kubuntu 10.10?
<hellnest> *issue i mean
<Tm_T> hellnest: not that I know
<elimental> Only problem I encountered is pulse audio with 5.1 sound
<elimental> Only mutes front speakers when head phone pluged in... rest was smooth sailing
<sa_> hello
<hellnest> Hello
<sa_> how can i switch from openoffice to office in kde? not remember how it called
<hellnest> sa_: It's called Koffice. Just go to sypnatics package manager ( if it's installed ) and remove your open office and then install Koffice
<sa_> thanks i'll try it now
<hellnest> sa_: ok will waiting your report soon ^^
<elimental> Oh
<elimental> was thinking libreoffice....
<elimental> was about to post http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta2/deb/ link :)
<hellnest> lol.... :P he said regarding Office from KDE... Libre is open office fork... also there's another alternate from IBM " Symphony"
<elimental> I hear a rumor *unutu will go libreoffice in 11.04
<elimental> Hope its true
<hellnest> yeah they will move to libreoffice for the next release :)
 * hellnest is away: Doin some stuff
<andeeeuk> hey
<andeeeuk> im having a few problems with kde
<andeeeuk> it seems as though kde crashed and restarted and now i am not able to enable desktop effects
<andeeeuk> has anyone else had this problem?
<elimental> nope..fx card?
<andeeeuk> its an ati card
<andeeeuk> i dont think it is an issue with the card itself though
<elimental> noted
<andeeeuk> cause games play ok
<andeeeuk> but my windows manager really skrewed up
<andeeeuk> really now good
<elimental> tried moving .kde and relog to see if it works?
<andeeeuk> ?
<andeeeuk> ehats that?
<andeeeuk> i installed it through my ubuntu system
<andeeeuk> so that i could test it out and ubuntu is working perfectly as well
<andeeeuk> just wanted the choice between multiple destops and was told the new kde was amazing
<elimental> aaah and the plot thikens
<andeeeuk> lol
<elimental> what exactly did you install?
<andeeeuk> well i installed the base kde packages then the kubuntu packages
<elimental> Hope you installed Kubuntu plasma desktop system
<elimental> In software manager in Ubuntu
<andeeeuk> yeah i have that installed
<elimental> you should have selected Kubuntu-desktop
<andeeeuk> yeah
<elimental> K
<andeeeuk> well i installed through synaptic
<elimental> should have been the same
<andeeeuk> yeah
<elimental> Only thing I can think to test is to move /home/$username$/.kde folder to say kdeback and try relogging
<andeeeuk> im sure i have all the correct depencancies as i just let it get on with installing the whole of a standard kde system
<andeeeuk> just renaming that folder?
<elimental> yep
<elimental> so KDE will create a new one
<elimental> Might be that something went loopy
<andeeeuk> im gussing i will just need to reboot after that then?
<elimental> just log out and back in
<andeeeuk> ok
<andeeeuk> thanks
<andeeeuk> ill give it a shot
<thedog> hi all, someone may tell me why with a vodafone key I can connect my ubuntu 10.10 in a moment and with kubuntu 10.10 it won't work ???
<thedog> I've read about a software of betavine to install, but if i've not another connection to download that software I can use the only as dart
<Hedron> hi everybody, I have a issue with kubunut 10.10 and intel video whandering if anybody can help
<Hedron> there is massive screen coruption when using any application
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I find a window's process ID?  I have a blank rectangle in the middle of my screen.  I did 'xwininfo' to try and find information about it and found out it's Chromium, but xwininfo does not give me its pid..
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, try applications/system monitor , you can stop or kill the process there too
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  see I don't know which chromium process it is, and I only have one multi-tabbed window open.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  thanks though
<EvilRoey> this is so stupid... xwininfo needs to show pid too
<moetunes> EvilRoey:  try   pidof Chromium   the first opened will have the lowest number
<EvilRoey> ah cool thanks
<EvilRoey> moetunes:  In the end, I closed it after evaluating all the tabs
<moetunes> heh :]
<EvilRoey> moetunes:  can pidof return multiple values for multiple processes sharing the same name?
<moetunes> it should
<EvilRoey> moetunes:  also, is the 'moe' in your nickname from japanese animation
<moetunes> EvilRoey:  no more like mo' tunes
<EvilRoey> ohhhh got it
<EvilRoey> cool
<node808> thats disappointing..I thought it was like moet...like the champagne and unes....like unez
 * node808 puts on his ghetto thinking cap
<node808> oh now it makes sense
<juseris> hello everyone
<gaddd> hi everyone
<gaddd> i want to install kubuntu via the sudo get-apt command in ubuntu 10.10
<gaddd> however it says package not found
<gaddd> help
<gaddd> thanks :)
<gvandeweyer> hi, I'm looking for a way to run a X11 program (vmplayer in this case) on a remote machine, without forwarding the X11 part.  sort of as a service for a program that can not be started headless. and it should continue after connection loss of ssh
<gvandeweyer> is this possible?  unset DISPLAY will not let the program start afterwards
<EagleScreen_> gaddd: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gaddd> thanks a lot EagleScreen_ :)
<gvandeweyer> nobody has any suggestions? :-)
<dhalsimm> hi, i use twitter with the microblogging plasma widget, but when i clicked on a link, it opens with scribes text editor? ican't find configuration about it
<sa_> it works thanks to all
<kedare> Hi all
<kedare> I have a little problem with Kubuntu, the buttons that control backlights don't works (theys works fine under Ubuntu/Gnome)
<kedare> When I use them, the backlight control appear on the screen, but I can't change it
<urgen> I should turn off joins and parts for this window
<urgen> otherwise I never see the topic
<urgen> oh no.. last time I tried this on quassel I think it bogged the system down too much
<urgen> wow, most of them were disconnects
<urgen> the internet still has a long way to go
<kedare> Petite question, vous avez le temps avant décharge sur l'applet de batterie vous ?
<Tm_T> !fr | kedare
<ubottu> kedare: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kedare> ubottu: oups sorry
<kedare> Tm_T: sorry, bad tab ;)
<spirov92> hi, I just installed kubuntu on a HP 4520s, and I'm having trouble with the touchpad. It is supposed to support multitouch, but 2/3-finger taps and 2-finger scroll don't work
<spirov92> I've turned them on in system settings, of course
<spirov92> can anyone help?
<urgen> have you done your homework?
<urgen> is there anyone that has developed multitouch in linux?
<urgen> sounds kinda newwave
<urgen> most proprietary devices have to be reverse engineered to get them to work in linux
<spirov92> urgen: two-finger scroll worked on a much older laptop, which didn't even claim to have multitouch
<urgen> hmn
<spirov92> what's the difference between kde-config-touchpad(which is installed by default) and kde-config-synaptiks? it seems they can't be installed at the same time
<spirov92> meaning when I try to install one, the other is marked for deletion
<user5v> hello, how to draw a freehand line in kword on kubuntu 10.10 amd64? If I press a straight line will shown (and if If I release the stylus (a.e. mouse, tablet) there is nothing - I think because the color settings)
<user5v> but even with the right color settings I have to enter some points with the mouse/stylus then I see something, but I want draw freehand while pressing mouse/stylus
<user5v> what went wrong? thanks
<urgen> user download openoffice
<urgen> spirov92, is the touchpad on the hp4520 made by synaptics?
<spirov92> wait, I'll check
<spirov92> urgen: seems so.
<urgen> http://www.linlap.com/wiki/hp+probook+4520s
<urgen> hmn does your model have ATI graphics?
<spirov92> urgen: can't find anything about the touchpad
<urgen> ya
<spirov92> and yeah, it has a "ati radeon" sticker
<urgen> so branch to other models of laptops that may have the same hardware
 * KillJoy is away: Per ora assente
<Tm_T> !away > KillJoy
<ubottu> KillJoy, please see my private message
<urgen> so.. it's looking like you would want to find a way to get in touch with developers in charge of that section of kubuntu and see if they haven't already scheduled attention on your concern. If not submit a request
<urgen> if they have it may show up in a month or three or so
<spirov92> hmm, switched to the synaptiks package, it says my touchpad can only detect one finger...
 * KillJoy is back.
<ubuntu_> test
<BluesKaj> ok, now we're rockin' . I swapped the graphics cards  on the linux machines .Altho the 8400gs has a lower fps on the 42" tv it's still enough , 100fps at full res full scrn vs 300 fps with the 7600gt on the 22" monitor full res full scrn using glxgears.
<BluesKaj> anyway, naptime
<aslaen> anyone seen hawkwind lately?
<sresu> Themes downloaded for Login screen are not reflecting in the Themes slection tab. What's wrong?
<sresu> System Settings Version 1.0 Using KDE Development Platform 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
<westmi> sup channel I cant find power settings for monitor
<westmi> so insted of screensaver it powers off monitor
<tsimpson> westmi: system settings -> power management
<mahasamoot> sorry to be a bother, I've googled and come up empty handed
<mahasamoot> I've just installed 10.10, and I'm looking for the option that lets you define accations for the corners of the screen
<mahasamoot> id est, put your mouse pointer in one corner, and see all open windows, put it in another and get the desktop cube ....
<lunitik> Hello, it says on Riddell's blog that Kubuntu is switching to Unity? Is this a joke or something?
<Kalidarn> unity?
<lunitik> Kalidarn: the new Ubuntu interface
<apparle> hi
<Kalidarn> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Unity hmm
<Kalidarn> isnt that for netbooks
<lunitik> Kalidarn: the Kubuntu wiki seems to mirror the Ubuntu wiki with the Kubuntu theme...
<Kalidarn> oh lol.
<lunitik> Kalidarn: no, they are changing the desktop to it also... where have you been?  :P
<Kalidarn> mmmmm
<mahasamoot> never mind, I just found it, it's under window behavoir
<Kalidarn> lunitik: please link i want to read about this
<lunitik> Riddell: you about?
<apparle> kubuntu is changing to unity...... nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<lunitik> Kalidarn: http://voices.canonical.com/user/53/
<lunitik> Apparently Kubuntu is going to be Unity+Plasma... although I don't understand how that will work at all
<Anj> When VLC can't play a DVD that Kaffeine can play, is there anything I can do? Likewise for an m4v file that only VLC can play...
<lunitik> Unity basically only offers what Plasma does, so idgi
<Kalidarn> lunitik: are you sure for normal desktop they're going to do that
<lunitik> Kalidarn: yes, its all over every tech site related to Linux atm
<apparle> damn it. I thought kubuntu was all about KDE as it is
<Kalidarn> i kinda like the menustrip actually being the window border
<Kalidarn> that's a cool idea
<lunitik> Anj: you have libdvdcss installed from the Ubuntu Multimedia repo?
<Anj> yes
<lunitik> Anj: then they should both work fine
<Kalidarn> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5105537204_ee7e0c150a_b.jpg if that image is anything to go by
<apparle> If kubuntu and ubuntu are alike, then what's the point? in keeping two distros?
<Anj> lunitik, I have w32codecs, libdvdcss and everything. it's just that I need both kaffeine and VLC because neither one plays everything. :/
<lunitik> apparle: perhaps that's the point... I mean, Zimmerman - head of tech for Canonical - just came out saying how he loves Qt... maybe they're coming together?
<Kalidarn> oh that would be nice if they did
<apparle> maybe maybe not
<Kalidarn> i love Qt too :P
<apparle> I always loved the fact that kubuntu was not for really dumb people.
<edulix> can I download a kubuntu iso with all current updates inside?
<Riddell> lunitik: not really
<Kalidarn> (07:45:38) apparle: I always loved the fact that kubuntu was not for really dumb people.
<Kalidarn> if by that you mean KDE has had usability issues in the past
<Kalidarn> i hardly doubt that is the same thing
<apparle> Kalidarn: no
<lunitik> Riddell: Care to explain how Kubuntu will be using Unity? I don't really understand and can find nothing on the subject via the wiki or internet
<Kalidarn> gnome changes were much more conservative
<Kalidarn> i don't consider myself a dumb person but I stopped using Kubuntu around 6.04
 * lunitik loves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4vv7yFaqxw which is entirely Qt (heavily utilizing QML)
<apparle> I meant that, kubuntu and KDE are for power users. There you have lots and lots of options and not just some default options and nothing else
<Kalidarn> doesn't maemo use Qt heaps?
<Kalidarn> i do like plasma folderview
<lunitik> Kalidarn: Maemo doesn't exist anymore... Maemo and Moblin merged into MeeGo, which that video shows off
<apparle> guys don't drift, Qt is awesome but what is happening to kubuntu
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> meego looks like macosx lion
<lunitik> apparle: if Riddell is too busy to elaborate, we can't really continue that discussion
<lunitik> Kalidarn: not really, but I can see why you might say that
<apparle> if kubuntu and ubuntu have same desktop interfaces then lets just remove the K
<apparle> :(
<apparle> :'(
<Kalidarn> i doubt that it would be like that at all
<apparle> lets hope
<lunitik> apparle: I'm sure it'll still utilize KDE apps
<Kalidarn> yeah
<apparle> I suppose maybe in 2-3 years ubuntu will shift to gnome
<apparle> it should rather
<Kalidarn> lol what are you going on about
<Riddell> lunitik: it won't, we use KDE
<Kalidarn> ubuntu is already gnome
<lunitik> apparle: Ubuntu is shifting away from Gnome it seems
<apparle> sorry
<apparle> I wanted to say kde
<apparle> :P
<Kalidarn> kde has become more stable and is really set up nicely ;)
<Kalidarn> more stability and it will be awesome
<lunitik> Riddell: Then how come your blog says you're dropping KDE and using Unity?
<Kalidarn> because to be honest im not impressed by gnome 3
<Kalidarn> i think it includes a bunch of wank
<lunitik> Riddell: just a pun based on how Plasma is actually what people believe KDE is?
<apparle> I was happy that by KDE 4.5 kubuntu will be awesomely stable, but now comes unity
<Kalidarn> i like kickoff way more than i like their menu
<Riddell> lunitik: it says the branding changed from KDE Desktop to Plasma Workspace (made by KDE)
<Kalidarn> actually ive wondered why the kickoff menu still has a KDE icon and not a kubuntu one actually
<apparle> even if unity is superawesome then also it will not be stable, so again we have to suffer instability like in intrepid
<lunitik> Riddell: ahh, you scared me when I first read your blog... lol
<apparle> Kalidarn: I read an article somwhere on it
<Kalidarn> they changed the gnome foot to an ubunu logo
<Kalidarn> that said i like the K gear
<Kalidarn> it is cool
<Kalidarn> it would make a good tatoo
<Kalidarn> *tattoo
<Kalidarn> now i should figure out why kdelibs won't compile on my mac :P
<apparle> Riddell: I seriously suggest you change the wordings in your blog..... you scared me......
<Riddell> apparle: well it's ment to do that on first reading but become clear on second reading, maybe not everyone does that second reading
<apparle> Riddell: :)
<teadict> can I ecryptf-umount my home partition from live kubuntu?
 * Torch is reminded of "no more desktop icons"
<lieuwe> hey, to write scripts for konversation i need to use dcop, but the python-dcop package doesnt seem to exist, any sugestions?
<Torch> lieuwe: kde4?
<lieuwe> Torch: eh, dunno :P, probably
<lieuwe> Torch: no idea how to interface with konversation without dcop...
<Kalidarn> i think your supposed to use dbus now
<Torch> lieuwe: kde4 does not use dcop anymore
<Torch> lieuwe: use dbus.
<lieuwe> Torch: ooohkey
<Torch> lieuwe: google helps ;-)
<lieuwe> ...
<Torch> lieuwe: qdbus shows you what an app can do.
<Kalidarn> http://dbus.freedesktop.org/doc/dbus-faq.html#dcop
<lieuwe> Torch: next problem, wtf is the well known name for konversation? cant find it on google
<Torch> lieuwe: konversation is konversation.
<lieuwe> okay
<lieuwe> :-3
<Torch> lieuwe: i don't see why you're asking that. use qdbus to query konversation what it offers via dbus
<Torch> lieuwe: there's also #konversation
<lieuwe> Torch: #konversation is pretty much dead, qdbus gives me an error
<Torch> lieuwe: #konversation definitely is not dead
<Torch> lieuwe: it might be quiet right now. show some patience.
<Torch> lieuwe: what's the error you're getting?
<lieuwe> Torch: http://pastebin.com/rSj0REQh
<apparle> how to update from lucid to maverick from command line?
<Torch> lieuwe: this is from just plain calling qdbus on a shell prompt without args?
<lieuwe> no, i was being silly, got it :-3
<apparle> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<apparle> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<apparle> Isn't there any command line way to do upgrade?
<Torch> apparle: there is. edit /etc/apt/sources.list and do apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade
<apparle> Torch: that's it? is that what an update does? just the list and then pkg update?
<Torch> apparle: yes.
<Torch> apparle: this is debian ;-)
<apparle> that is simple
<apparle> I mean if packages install well :P
<bazhang> Torch, apparle thats not the recommended nor supported method
<apparle> bazhang: what is recommended then?
<bazhang> apparle, you running a server?
<apparle> no
<apparle> bazhang: but I hate kpackagekit
<bazhang> apparle, read the upgrade link yet?
<apparle> bazhang: ya
<Torch> bazhang: what's wrong with itß
<Torch> bazhang: what's wrong with it?
<FloodBotK2> Torch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apparle> it shows gui only method?
<bazhang> Torch, its not supported nor recommended, so please dont recommend it here, thanks.
<Torch> bazhang: again, what is wrong with it?
<Torch> bazhang: do you understand what it does?
<bazhang> Torch, of course. lets move on please
<apparle> bazhang any ideas for me
<Torch> apparle: just use apt-get and be done with it.
<apparle> Torch: ohhh come on.. don't be stubborn, let me see the recommended method
<Torch> apparle: i have no idea what (k)ubuntu recommend
<Torch> apparle: it's how debian-based distributions are being updated.
<apparle> bazhang: ?
<viliny_> Hello!
<viliny_> i have some questions - be it kde or gnome - is there any way to reduce the size of the header of windowses - the part that shows window name and buttons? running on a netbook here and i could use the screen space
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Kubuntu%20Desktops%20%28Recommended%29  apparle
<viliny_> also, is there a way to pretend use a largers resolution running above what the netbook supports natively with some screen compression?
<apparle> bazhang: it sends me here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu which doesn't suggest any non gui method
<apparle> viliny_: are you aware of the netbook edition?
<viliny_> yes i am
<viliny_> in fact i have that installed
<viliny_> but this is a question that i also had from using my desktops and laptop - unnecessarily large borders
<apparle> :P I don't know anything else..... never used a netbook myself
<apparle> viliny_: I also have noticed that in case of KDE,
<apparle> viliny_: but it is the way it looks so, I don't think it can be changed
<viliny_> aww
<apparle> viliny_: but don't take my word because I have not made it :P Maybe you can find a theme with slimer border etc
<apparle> viliny_: have you tried meego
<apparle> viliny_: not exactly ready for primetime but seems good from screen shots
<viliny_> my phone has maemo :)
#kubuntu 2010-10-30
<apparle> viliny_: how is t?
<apparle> viliny_: N900?
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, so I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my machine, and I'd like to install KDE. Is there any way to install KDE3 from a Kubuntu 10.04 (KDE3 Respin) CD?
<Kalidarn> why KDE3?
<Sir_Konrad> Kalidarn, because I hate KDE4.
<Kalidarn> what do you hate about it
<Sir_Konrad> Kalidarn, so and very Windows Vistaish. The steps should be the same as installing KDE4 from a Kubuntu CD.
<Sir_Konrad> *slow
<Kalidarn> it depends on if your distributor supplies packages
<Kalidarn> im not even sure if ubuntu supply kde3 anymore
<Kalidarn> i don't think anyone really uses it anymore
<Kalidarn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Kde3/Lucid that might be what you are after though
<Sir_Konrad> Kalidarn, I have Kubuntu 10.04 KDE3 Respin, but I was wondering how to install it onto a Ubuntu install from a CD>
<Sir_Konrad> Like getting the .deb files.
<bazhang> Sir_Konrad, that would be from a PPA, nothing for Maverick yet, and completely unsupported (ie 100% at your own risk)
<Sir_Konrad> Right bazhang. :)
<bazhang> kde3.5maintainers PPA
<bazhang> err -maintainers
<Sir_Konrad> Heck, I'll just get KDE 4.
<kim3> I'm using kubuntu & kde desktop. Whenever I click a button in a gtk application (such as gimp) it makes a sound. How can I disable gtk button sounds?
<kim3> I've looked through the kde gnome settings, but I can't find anything there which will silence qt buttons.
<Torch> the "kde gnome settings"?
<kim3> kde settings, and the separate gnome settings
<Judax> Greets
<johann> Is anybody there?
<K350> I've made my own plymouth theme. It works fine with the plymouth deamon  - plymouthd - under X. But not so well - or at all somehtimes - when I boot. Anyone?
<samo_> hi
<samo_> helooooo
<samo_> any one
<samo_> ?
<x_> hmm
<NightCore> hey.. whats the different between cd version and dvd ?
<NightCore> someone here?
<NightCore> anyone can help ?
<Kalidarn> NightCore: the dvd has more packages
<Kalidarn> its sometimes useful especially when you do not have internet :P
<NightCore> ok.. if i have windows 7 and want install kubuntu
<Kalidarn> it also allows for the text installer
<NightCore> i need open a new hard drive ?
<Kalidarn> so if you want to do encrypted LVM it can be handy
<Kalidarn> NightCore: you can partition it i guess.
<Kalidarn> you may need to resize windows though
<Kalidarn> backup your stuff before you do that.
<NightCore> i want a both
<Kalidarn> should always backup before formatting or partitioning
<Kalidarn> yes you can have both on the same disk, if you partition the disk
<NightCore> ok.. how i multiboot ?
<Kalidarn> yeah grub will pickup windows once it is installed and then you will get a menu that allows you to choose either operating system
<NightCore> ok thanks.. i need to install drivers in liunux ?
<Kalidarn> probably only your nvidia one
<NightCore> there is icq and msn for linux ?
<Kalidarn> yeah there are clients for this either pidgin or kopete
<Kalidarn> are good choices.
<Kalidarn> they come shipped with the desktop environment
<NightCore> ok.. sorry about al the questions
<NightCore> how i install nvidia driver ?
<NightCore> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.12.run
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kalidarn> i'd use the wiki's method
<Kalidarn> not from the NV website
<Kalidarn> it should automatically ask you if you want it actually
<Kalidarn> in recent versions of ubuntu it does that
<anthony__> Hi.  anybody know about plasma netbook?
<anthony__> i'm trying to set some keyboard shortcuts
<bogusz> hi. I have kubuntu 10.10, I installed ATI proprietary driver, and was unable to turn on windows effects, then I uninstalled that driver, but still I'm unable to turn on these effects. WHY? :(
<bogusz> hi. I have kubuntu 10.10, I installed ATI proprietary driver, and was unable to turn on windows effects, then I uninstalled that driver, but still I'm unable to turn on these effects. WHY? :(
<naftilos76> hi, is there a command line tool that lets me send email with attachments?
<MadRobot> Hi all
<collabra> hey.... sup.
<urgen> naftilos76, http://www.shelldorado.com/articles/mailattachments.html
<alesan> hi, how do I report a bug?
<alesan> it made kubuntu almost unusable
<Tm_T> !bug | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alesan> well this bug is when I suspend the laptop
<alesan> I do not know which package it is
<alesan> kde maybe?
<alesan> or maybe the kernel
<alesan> ubuntu-bug <kernel>
<alesan> !ubuntu-bug <kernel>
<alesan> mh it doesn't work...
<Tm_T> prolly best to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<alesan> are you German?
<alesan> Tm_T, ^^^
<nafri> hello, is there a way/commans to share a folder without editing in smb.conf?
<moetunes> "I think" the samba server reads the .conf at start so needs a restart to reread settings
<nafri> umm... ok so u mean there is no Single Command to share files/folder?
<collabra> nafri: system-config-samba is a gui version that may help
<sresu> I need help with k9copy. What does rip and encode do?
<collabra> i'm not familiar with k9copy sresu...
<bazhang> sresu, rip it to an iso
<sresu> bazhang: It creates different iso for every title. I want single file for all titles in it. Possible?
<sresu> *different .avi
<bazhang> sresu, dvd? what are you trying to do
<sresu> bazhang: Yes, DVD. I'm trying to make single .avi from all titles in DVD..
<bazhang> sresu, to watch on a dvd player?
<sresu> bazhang: The problem is that - its copyright protected. My colleagues use windows which promps a software from the DVD to run it on pc. Else on DVD player it runs fine. If I'm right I can play the DVD on Linux if I make some changes with k9copy...
<sresu> bazhang: Or what should be the approach?
<bazhang> sresu, you need libdvdcss2 from medibuntu .org
<sresu> bazhang: Yes I have it
<bazhang> sresu, to join all the avi together for a single watchable dvd? or to rip the dvd to one big avi?
<sresu> bazhang: I've it installed. Should I install kubuntu-restricted extras as well?
<bazhang> sresu, if the latter why not handbrake
<bazhang> sresu, yes
<sresu> bazhang: Later..
<sresu> bazhang: No, I never tried handbrake
<bazhang> sresu, the latter, not later
<sresu> ya latter*
<sresu> bazhang: Hold on..
<bazhang> sresu, try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras first. a more comprehensive solution is to use handbrake and make a watchable form
<sresu> bazhang: All right. I'll install kubuntu-restricted-extras package and try handbrake. Is it not possible with k9copy?
<bazhang> sresu, first try with only kubuntu-restricted-extras , if that does not work, then use handbrake
<bazhang> k9copy is just a back up solution as far as I know
<sresu> bazhang: Umm.. ok. I'll try what you suggested and get back. Thanks
<bazhang> sresu, welcome
<sresu> bazhang: Thanks. It worked :)
<sresu> bazhang: Is it possible that I make a copy of it as well?
<bazhang> sresu, yes
<sresu> bazhang: Using handbrake?
<bazhang> sresu, an iso copy of the dvd using k9copy? or something different
<sresu> bazhang: handbrake is not part of package manager if I'm right
<sresu> bazhang: A single media file for whole DVD..
<bazhang> sresu, handbrake then
<sresu> bazhang: If not single, two would do as it asks for selection for scenes, play etc..
<sresu> bazhang: Is there a variant of handbrake in package manager? Its a trancoder right?
<sresu> bazhang: Got it. I'm following this https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots. Thanks
<bazhang> sresu, welcome
<markit> anyone using ltsp with kubuntu 10.10? any regression?
<collabra> markit: regression,...compiz doesn't stay activated after a re-boot with 64bitver.
<collabra> i regressed back to 10.04
<collabra> i can't stand these typical flaws in system design.
<markit> regression on basic functionality are really scaring
<collabra> it's frustrating that we act like windows,... well hell we'll fix it later,... ???
<markit> I don't use compiz, but I'm too scared to upgrade
<markit> maybe I'd better test in a VM
<collabra> oh, please dont aggree with me... please.
<markit> :)
<collabra> i cant take it
<collabra> ithese 'distros'
<collabra> when are we gonna find a brilliant out off the spin sanctioned.
<collabra> i see .... eh, what'll it be... it's not what it's become.
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> KDE and groupware... i read a lot about that, but what about the compatible server? Can the KDE client connect to Collabtive, and other groupware not so famous as Kolab?
<beaver74_> hey
<ratweed> are all packaged kubuntu kde apps modified to use the Window Menubar plasmoid or should it work on other distros?
<Tm_T> IIRC there shouldn't be any modification, it should work as is
<ratweed> ok i tried compiling it for jaunty and it didnt seem to be doing anything
<Tm_T> chiiiiiz: yes
<Tm_T> ratweed: you tried compiling what?
<ratweed> compiled Window Menubar plasmoid
<ratweed> against upstream KDE sources
<Tm_T> ratweed: unfortunately I don't know much of it, try asking in #plasma or instance
<chiiiiiz> I tried Collabtive, can't have Redmine working ... I must add that my start point was a project Management server including larger groupware features... I will be involved in a factory building, and I would like to show there are no needs of MS products... But I need simple solutions as far clients (non *ubuntu users so far) are concerned
<ratweed> ok well i'm pretty sure the plasmoid itself is part of Ubuntu. thanks though
<chiiiiiz> I must also add that *ubuntu is not mandatory, a OpenSuse might do it also ... I am a *ubuntu fan (tried all the flavours), and I want o push it in that direction...
<chiiiiiz> does anyone know about a channel dedicated to opensources groupwares?
<Mamarok> chiiiiiz: #kde-pim?
<chiiiiiz> Ok, I'll give it a  try. Thanks
<dddddfdf>  2552 root      20   0  7416 4852  596 D  2.0  0.3   0:26.68 mount.ntfs
<dddddfdf> 2.0 % CPU   under  "mount.ntfs"  ?  WTF?
<dddddfdf> 2 minuts was this
<dddddfdf> sss
<dddddfdf> waffen ss
<bazhang> dddddfdf, thats not appropriate for here please stop it
<dddddfdf> for what?
<dddddfdf> bazhang please andwer
<bazhang> dddddfdf, this is kubuntu support only.
<bazhang> dddddfdf, please follow the channel policy and guidelines
<bazhang> !guidelines | dddddfdf
<ubottu> dddddfdf: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<moetunes> and there is
<moetunes> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dddddfdf> bazhang OMG
<dddddfdf> bazhang stop it!
<dddddfdf> ubottu WTF?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phoenix_> is there a good video converter to convert videos to 3gp format
<moetunes> handbrake used to have presets for that sort of stuff - I haven't seen it lately tho
<phoenix_> moetunes:i think handbrake is gone
<moetunes> oh
<bazhang> phoenix_, to 3gp or from it?
<moetunes> phoenix_:  avidemux gets mentioned a bit
<phoenix_> bazhang: to 3gp
<bazhang> phoenix_, there are handbrake PPA about (totally at your own risk of course)
<phoenix_> moetunes: i will check that
<phoenix_> bazhang: anything without risk?
<bazhang> or simply use ffmpeg
<phoenix_> bazhang: any frontend
<bazhang> phoenix_, for handbrake? there is the cli version and the gui-y one as well
<phoenix_> bazhang: i mean to ffmpeg, winff is not good
<bazhang> phoenix_, winff is for mencoder?
<phoenix_> bazhang: oh
<bazhang> avi to 3gp?
<phoenix_> bazhang: ya
<bazhang> http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<phoenix_> bazhang: no details are given for the parameters.
<ynanm> Hello all! Is there "an esay way" to add most common IRC servers to kubuntu (or just to Konversation)?
<bazhang> “-acodec aac” is the significant option here. This only gives excellent audio to the 3gp file in mobile phones. phoenix_
<phoenix_> bazhang: how to resize the video
<bazhang> phoenix_, you mean the resolution? the size in MB?
<phoenix_> bazhang: resolutin
<bazhang> phoenix_, no idea; there are a number of other links using the terms 'ffmpeg avi 3gp ' which you may want to investigate
<phoenix_> bazhang: ok, i will try to find
<zerocool> hello ,everyone
<zerocool> let me have a try .
<ynanm> hy
<ynanm> Hello all! Is there "an esay way" to add most common IRC servers to kubuntu (or just to Konversation)?
<bazhang> ynanm, are they not in the server list by default? not used konversation for a while so cannot remember clearly
<zerocool> may be ,but i can't see any more
<prower> hello :> does anyone else here use dosbox in maverick? in gnome i've had no problems with it, but in kde i don't get any mouse movement in games...sometimes it resolves itself if i restart x, but that's not really ideal :>
<ynanm> bazhang, nope, every program only has this server and this channel...
<bazhang> ynanm, what version of kubuntu? I thought quassel was the default client now
<phoenix_> moetunes: avidemux crashes when i try to convert a video
<moetunes> phoenix_:  I didnt make it ... :]
<moetunes> phoenix_:  if you run it from terminal you can see any errors
<phoenix_> moetunes: bazhang suggested to use ffmpeg do you know any frontends for it
<bazhang> phoenix_, if you want something with a gui then handbrake is what you should probably go for
<moetunes> phoenix_:  avidemux is one...
<phoenix_> moetunes: the app showed the error message. but its to techinical
<ynanm> bazhang, I tried that one... but it had only this one, so I was trying some other...
<moetunes> heh
<ynanm> welll I will just add some manually...
<phoenix_> bazhang: is handbrake available in normal repos
<ynanm> bazhang, thanks!
<bazhang> ynanm, sorry not to have used konvy for so long/ or be of any help
<bazhang> phoenix_, nope just PPA for now
<ynanm> bazhang, no woories, I think I've got it
<ynanm> ;-)
<phoenix_> bazhang: ok
<moetunes> phoenix_:  is the error about not having a lib ?
<phoenix_> moetunes: 1 min
<phoenix_> moetunes: http://imagebin.org/120923
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> phoenix_:  did you get errors building avidemux?
<phoenix_> moetunes: i installed from the normal repos
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> phoenix_:  looks like it is missing something to read the file - baz gave a link to a command line option earlier did that work ?
<phoenix_> moetunes: the ffmpeg one?
<moetunes> yep
<phoenix_> moetunes: i am trying that with the winff frontend
<moetunes> phoenix_:  I found out early on that you get more options from the command line - if it won't work there you have no hope with a frontend
<piquadrat> Hi! I have a problem with kate that didn't exist in 10.04 AFAIK: If I search for "\n" and replace it with ",", Kate replaces everything with withespace and appends a "," at the end of the line (in Regex and "Escape Sequence" mode). Can somebody reproduce this?
<piquadrat> what I want Kate to do is replace newlines with commas, so that a newline-separated list becomes a coma-separated one
<moetunes> I've noticed a couple of ppl have had issues with kate
<phoenix_> moetunes: i am looking at ffmpeg command line option. what bazhang gave me will be enought except that it is missing the video resize option
<moetunes> phoenix_:  for ffmpeg to resize give the   -s 340x210   or whatever size option
<piquadrat> to bad, it's such a good editor
<phoenix_> moetunes: ok i will try that
<Machtin> okay, seriously.. should i uninstall pulseaudio?
<elimental> I did
<Machtin> feeling better ever since?
<elimental> 5.1 suroound sound?
<Machtin> yup
<elimental> A crapload better
<Machtin> that's all the motivation i needed :)
<elimental> Know of more people that did this
<Machtin> aptitude purge pulseaudio or anything more?
<elimental> I just did apt-get remove pulseaudio
<Machtin> okay
<elimental> yours will work 2
<James147> piquadrat: I cannot replicate that problem here: kde 4.52 kate: 3.5.2
<Machtin> elimental: thanks then :)
<elimental> yw Machtin
<Machtin> feeling better now, too :>
<piquadrat> James147: I've got 4.5.1 and 3.5.1, respectively. Perhaps they've fixed it on 3.5.2. I'll update and try again. Thanks!
<sithlord48> whats going on fellow kubuntu users :)
<piquadrat> James147: do you have 3.5.2 from a ppa?
<James147> piquadrat: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<sithlord48> howdy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi sithlord48, James147
<sithlord48> ne one here use unity?
<jussi> sithlord48: thats offtopic for this channel
<sithlord48> does it still use gtk programs ?
<sithlord48> jussi: yes, i suspose it is....
<jussi> sithlord48: unity support in #ubuntu and discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<piquadrat> James147: Thanks, I'll give it a try
<EagleScreen> on maverick, Desktop Effects are always suspended when I start Kubuntu
<sithlord48> EagleScreen: do they work when u enable them?
<EagleScreen> yes they work
<sithlord48> EagleScreen: you can try selected disable checks on the advanced tab, that seams to work on my ati macines..
<EagleScreen> Disbale functionality cheks is unmarked
<sithlord48> check it
<EagleScreen> ok
<sithlord48> try it that way they should no longer be suspended on login
<jcgs> hi guys :)
<EagleScreen> they are now enabled
<sithlord48> awesome :)
<jcgs> I'm having sound problems - alsa is installed, but i don't have a /proc/asound directory :(
<jcgs> can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, look in media in system settings
<BluesKaj> err multimedia , actually
<jcgs> BluesKaj: internal audio analogue stereo is greyed out
<jcgs> BluesKaj: I can only choose Dummy audio output :( and that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> jcgs, is you card listed in alsamixer
<jcgs> BluesKaj: cannot open mixer: no such file or directory
<piquadrat> James147: I installed 4.5.2 and my Regex problem in Kate is fixed. Thanks for the hint!
<BluesKaj> jcgs, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<jcgs> BluesKaj: I did, and that's what i said
<BluesKaj> jcgs, then sudo apt-get install alsa-base  alsa-utils
<ori> Hi, my Xorg process is 105Mb, its normal?
<BluesKaj> ori, depends what you have running graphicially
<ori> only plasma-desktop, when I start my kde sesion
<jcgs> BluesKaj: they're both installed -- i would prove it, but pastebin won't let me, it thinks i'm a spammer :(
<ori> plasma-desktop is 95Mb in memory, I think its so memory, why?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, and if you type alsamixer in the terminal you get no such file or directory ?
<jcgs> BluesKaj: no that's not what happens, I know alsamixer is there, it just writes "mixer: no such file or directory" to standard error for some reason
<BluesKaj> jcgs, cat /proc/asound/cards in the terminal
<jcgs> BluesKaj: /proc/asound doesn't exist
<jcgs> does anyonw know why pastebin mught hate me?
<jcgs> *might
<snarkster> skype video fails in kde, but works great in gnome. Any idea why that happens?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, and what about , lspci | grep -i audio , or  lsmod | grep snd
<jcgs> lspci gives 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> I think you have the intelhd audio problem , it's quite common
<jcgs> lsmod gives nothing
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jcgs> BluesKaj: how do i find out the model?
<BluesKaj>  Intel Corporation 82801. jcgs
<kyubutsu> lspci
<jcgs> that isn't on the list at http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<jcgs> is that problematic?
<BluesKaj> jcgs, as long as it it's in the ICH8 Family , then it should work
<jcgs> BluesKaj: yeah it is, do i need some other sort of number? like ALC280 or something? that's what I need to look up i think
<jcgs> BluesKaj: also I don't have a line starting with options snd-hda-intel :(
<BluesKaj> jcgs, the tutorial is pretty clear , just follow the instructions for your computer brand
<jcgs> sBluesKaj: The first thing it says to do is run cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* which doesn't exist :(
<jcgs> BluesKaj: I don't have a /proc/asound directory :(
<jcgs> BluesKaj: thanks anyway :)
<MadRobot> Hi all
<MadRobot> How do I make the desktop effects defaultly enabled at startup?
<collabra> MadRobot: are you using 10.10 64 bit by perchance?
<MadRobot> collabra: nope
<collabra> well,... 10.10 32? 10.04 lts 64 or 32 bit?
<MadRobot> 10.10 32
<kyubutsu> open system settings from kmenu, under workspace appereance and behaviour go into desktop effects and check off 'enable desktop effects'
<collabra> sounds like 32 bit has the same problem i encountered with 64 bit 10.10
<MadRobot> kyubutsu: it will be enabled by default at startup this way?
<collabra> yeah,... should,... MadRobot
<MadRobot> collabra: I see.
<MadRobot> collabra, kyubutsu: Thanks a lot. :)
<collabra> has anyone heard of compiz not loading on login witn 10.10 64 bit or 32?
<kyubutsu> is there an oscilloscope program i can use to read the alsamixer/pulseaudio output
<urgen> I think I was reading about having to recompile it last night while I was searching out how to fix the scroll bar problem on chromium browser again
<eksunoz> I'm using kubuntu amd64 dvd 10.10
<eksunoz> why does sound out heard soo bad when playing mp3s? anything could go wrong with my system? or my installation?
<urgen> well.. kubuntu moved to a new sound layer
<urgen> and so it is barely functional
<urgen> kyubutsu, just asked about whether there was an oscilloscope program to monitor outputs, that would be a helpful tool for debugging what's going on
<urgen> currently I'm pretty down on using kubuntu for anything sound related like ham radio or audio
<urgen> things will get better over time
<eksunoz> i'm using asus p5q motherboard with 2 speakers, sometimes 4. how to configure it?
<urgen> and hopefully these things will be addressed well
<urgen> so sound things take a lot of dedication and patience
<kyubutsu> i dont have sound issues.. in fact am kind of surprised pulseaudio works so well under kubuntu
<urgen> it doesn't for me
<kyubutsu> i just wanted oscilloscope to check on some stream metrics
<kyubutsu> :(
<kyubutsu> alsamixer used to have a meter , i dont recall how to bring it up on interface
<eksunoz> how to install pulse audio on kubuntu? how to remove alsa driver?
<kyubutsu> kubuntu 10.10 already comes with all that , you shouldnt need installing anything
<urgen> ya, if things are not working it is more likely the laptop audio device not really kubuntu
<eksunoz> i have ever tried to install my motboard sound driver, but later i've got no more idea with no sound out. I just can reinstall my system all over again. what do i need to do to enchance my sound?
<urgen> kubuntu uses phonon, that's the new part I was talking about
<urgen> so now we have alsa and pulseaudio and phonon all trying to capture the devices
<urgen> it makes for a bit of a mess some times
<urgen> there were added problems like Adobe not wanting to release a 64bit flash player so sound was failing for quite a while in 10.04 when you went to youtube if you could get any flash video to work at all
<urgen> so everything does change for the better it just takes some elbow grease
<eksunoz> what's phonon use for? is it a driver?
<urgen> these types of technological evolutions happen all the time every few years the transition hasn't really been modeled that well so there are times when no safety net is there for basic things like just wanting to play music
<urgen> phonon is like alsa and pulseaudio
<urgen> it is a new audio device layer
<urgen> a way to manage requests to the sound card
<urgen> these days we need audio into stuff like Wine so they have to make virtual cards
<urgen> it gets complex
<urgen> everything always gets more complex :-)
<eksunoz> getting difficult?
<kyubutsu> !phonon
<kyubutsu> !info phonon
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): metapackage for the Phonon multimedia framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.4.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<eksunoz> how to configure phonon?
<kyubutsu> !audio | eksunoz
<ubottu> eksunoz: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<FrauHansen> Hi
<kyubutsu> now, the phonon api is in System Settings > multimedia if you still want to have a look
<eksunoz> kyubutsu. i see
<FrauHansen> can knetworkmanager use the wext driver to connect to wpa-wireless? how can i change from ndiswrapper to wext?
<eksunoz> but how to configure, such as adding annother output device?
<BluesKaj> FrauHansen,which wifi chip do you have ?
<FrauHansen> Netgear WPN111 using the ndiswrapper driver. It's working with wpa_supplicant (wext). But knetworkmanager showed driver: ndiswrapper and didn't give the option to use wpa, only wep.
<kyubutsu> eksunoz: Phonon is not designed to have every conceivable multimedia feature, but rather as a simple way to perform common functions of media players. Developers that require more control over a backend than Phonon can provide are recommended to use the native API or the GStreamer API on systems for which it's available
<FrauHansen> BluesKaj: the wiki says it's an Atheros chip.
<kyubutsu> i think that pretty much means you dont
<cc_lol> hi
<FrauHansen> BluesKaj: lsusb: ID 1385:5f01 Netgear, Inc WPN111
<cc_lol> ﷒
<cc_lol> woops
<BluesKaj> FrauHansen, bummer, a usb dongle wifi adapter - atheros ...I haven't been able get mine to work since jaunty..mine's abelkin but it's a common chip
<FrauHansen> BluesKaj: I guess i'll have to use wicd (*cry*)
<BluesKaj> FrauHansen, I can suggest wicd ..
<BluesKaj> dunno if it will work tho ... I haven't had any luck with it
<urgen> wasn't atheros the one that just opened the driver to linux?
<FrauHansen> BluesKaj: i think it's just an interface for wpa_supplicant. and since that is working right now i'm positiv wicd will, too
<FrauHansen> going to try it now. bye
<BluesKaj> atheros has always had linux drivers but they haven't given much support to the newer distros, urgen
<urgen> who was it then?
<urgen> some company just opened the driver
<urgen> but that will probably only be new devices
<surunveri> hi is there a keyboard macro recorder for Kubuntu?
<surunveri> that records pressed keys and then repeats the recorded proceadure
<EliteHunters> requesting some help with kubuntu 10.10 Install DVD
<EliteHunters> can anyone be of assistance?
<urgen> :-) your DVD reader can't read it?
<EliteHunters> well that's the thing
<urgen> or the writer can't write one?
<EliteHunters> I can't really be sure
<kyubutsu> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<urgen> ya I have a laptop that got upset because I tried to use a Dual Layer
<EliteHunters> when it reaches the step to install from the cd
<EliteHunters> it gives me the error
<EliteHunters> plus
<urgen> ah at least you get an error
<EliteHunters> can't run it live either
<EliteHunters> size of the ISO matches the DVD
<EliteHunters> just burnt it a while ago
<urgen> you have to do the md5sum thing
<EliteHunters> was really crossing my fingers on it working
<urgen> size can look the same and the bits still not be where they are suppose to be
<urgen> especially with large iso's like DVD
<EliteHunters> so how to do the md5 check
 * urgen tries for luck
<urgen> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<urgen> cool
<EliteHunters> ok
<EliteHunters> will try
<urgen> but you can also do a network install
<surunveri> hey anyone know if there's a program for KDE that records keyboard and mouse events
<surunveri> ?
<surunveri> i tried google and searching repository
<urgen> takes longer but if you hit some hardware limit it is a good option
<urgen> of course if you do network install pick an initial lite install and add stuff as you need it later
<EliteHunters> wanna install this thing whole and get windows 7 off.
<EliteHunters> dl'ing winMD5Sum now
<EliteHunters> let me check this oit
<EliteHunters> *out
<EliteHunters> winMD5Sum is giving some problems
<EliteHunters> taking to long
<EliteHunters> and not running when the file is sent to the program
<eksunoz> EliteHunters: chek ur iso using torrent
<surunveri> hey anyone know if there's a program for KDE that records keyboard and mouse events
<edgaro> hola
<EliteHunters> my MD5 is different
<EliteHunters> 10.10 Maverick Hash for october 2010
<EliteHunters> is different from the ISO downloaded last night
<EliteHunters> So what do I do from here
<EliteHunters> Dl another ISO?
<sresu_> Is there any KDE application like HandBrake - video tranoder?
<sresu_> *tanscoder
<BluesKaj> sresu_, transcode
<BluesKaj> !transcode
<EliteHunters> correction:- my kububtu 10.10 dvd 1386 hash is the same as the md5 Sum on the website
<EliteHunters> so what could be the problem
<BluesKaj> sresu_, check the package manager for transcode and related apps
<sresu_> BluesKaj: Yeah, thanks. I found HandBrake for this purpose better but it takes up memory while running. How is trancode, have you used it?
<BluesKaj> yes  , it's acli app, very fast and effective
<BluesKaj> lots of options in the man page
<EliteHunters> does anyone have 10.10 installation problems
<EliteHunters> cause I need some help with my installtion process
<BluesKaj> sresu_, also check out ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> !ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> 1bot
<BluesKaj> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<BluesKaj> !FFMPEG
<sresu_> BluesKaj: Yeah.. I know about that. Whats the CLI command to run trancode? trancode?
<sresu_> ha
<sresu_> Thanks.. not required that now :)
<BluesKaj> uhmm yeah , but you have set options
<EliteHunters> Need some installation help with kubuntu 10.10 please
<sresu_> But today the bot is reponding late in /query as well
<surunveri> hey anyone know if there's a program for KDE that records keyboard and mouse events?
<sresu_> BluesKaj: There exist any GUI for it?
<simi> ccan i share files on LAN withoud NFS?
<simi> i have 2 kuibuntu pccc
<EliteHunters> Install Kubuntu from text mode --> English --> United States --> Dectect Keyboard layout_ NO --> Origin of keyboard_ USA --> keyboard layout_ USA --> PROBLEMS
<EliteHunters> failed step: Load installer component from CD
<BluesKaj> sresu_, nevver used it but Transmageddon might be what you need
<EliteHunters> What should I do, is there some other step in getting around this problem?
<BluesKaj> EliteHunters, isn't there a KB test you can do if you go back , to find which KB setting will work
<EliteHunters> well maybe you can advise me
<EliteHunters> cause I have the dvd in the drive and process on th failed step at the moment
<EliteHunters> I can just ctrl + alt + del
<BluesKaj> is there a back button ?
<EliteHunters> and get back to the load screen
<EliteHunters> Nah
<EliteHunters> just the Ubuntu Installer Main Menu
<surunveri> hey anyone know if there's a program for KDE that records keyboard and mouse events?
<BluesKaj> EliteHunters, where did you buy the KB?
<EliteHunters> I didn't
<EliteHunters> dl it of the site using the torrent
<EliteHunters> maverick meerkat dvd i386.iso
<sresu_> surunveri: Why do you need a keylogger?
<BluesKaj> EliteHunters, KB=KeyBoard
<EliteHunters> KB is set to USA
<EliteHunters> and it's a Dell
<EliteHunters> came with the system
<BluesKaj> it could be british
<EliteHunters> tried UK originally
<EliteHunters> and that came to the same point
<EliteHunters> just tried the USA selection
<BluesKaj> EliteHunters, maybe the dvd is defective
<EliteHunters> defective in what way
<EliteHunters> it's reading and writing ISO's properly
<EliteHunters> same with DVD movies
<EliteHunters> pdf files on disc
<EliteHunters> etc
<EliteHunters> ?
<BluesKaj> the data that you downloaded might be corrupted
<EliteHunters> I thought about that
<EliteHunters> cause let me write what I'm seening on screen when I try to start kubuntu from the DVD
<BluesKaj> did you do an md5 sum on the iso ..usually a good idea
<BluesKaj> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EliteHunters> can not mount /dev/loop0
<EliteHunters> did the md5 test
<EliteHunters> match for match
<EliteHunters> althought
<EliteHunters> the ubuntu hash webpage differs from the kubuntu hash web page
<sresu_> BluesKaj: Thanks
<BluesKaj> time to go ..stuff to do
<sresu_> bye
<BluesKaj> sresu_, hope it works for you
<EliteHunters> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<sresu_> sresu_: Ya, sticking to cli mode :)
<EliteHunters> can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<EliteHunters> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<EliteHunters> can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<EliteHunters> when trying to boot of the DVD
<EliteHunters> install not working as well
<EliteHunters> failed step: Load installer component from CD
<surunveri> sresu_:
<surunveri> i dont need a keylogger
<surunveri> i need a macro that records keyboard
<surunveri> hey anyone know if there's a program for KDE that records keyboard and mouse events?
<sresu_> surunveri: For what?
<sresu_> surunveri: Please don't repeat the question. If someone knows it, you will get a reply
<sresu_> surunveri: Why do you want to record keyboard and mouse events?
<surunveri> so I can perform more complex actions with less work
<EliteHunters> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<EliteHunters> can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<EliteHunters> failed step: Load installer component from CD
<sresu_> Like?
<surunveri> well for an example
<surunveri> i had this text file with 12000 lines of work
<surunveri> and i had to remove 2 spaces from the beginning of most of them
<surunveri> which i ended up doing manually
<James147> surunveri: look at the custom shorcuts under shorcuts and gesters in kde 4.5 (its called input actions in 4.4)
<surunveri> lines of text i mean
<sresu_> You want it to be recorded so that you can play it back when required so as to save time and labour..
<surunveri> no for an example
<surunveri> i had to perform teh same operation 12000 tiems myself
<surunveri> while recording it and repeating it would've taken a lot less
<surunveri> it's pretty damn clear you need to repeat something it's easier with a macro progam isnt it? :D
<surunveri> besieds even if I was doing something lame like stealing my sister's email's password with it
<surunveri> it wouldnt be any of your business
<surunveri> and for the record it's not for that
<surunveri> im only person using my pc
<surunveri> and thx james
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC
<James147> surunveri: I would look into the editor called vim ... its a very very powerful command line editor that make it very easy to do a vast amount of things (including recording macros) but it isent the easiest program to learn to use.... (install 'vim' to get hte full version and run 'vimtutor' if you want to learn it)
<sresu> surunveri: I guess there is no other purpose, then I can suggest a program for that
<sresu> James147: A simple program can work for that as well, imo
<surunveri> hmm oh sresu lost connection
<surunveri> i didnt notice
<sresu> Back!
<surunveri> while you wre gone i said
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC, please
<surunveri> that even if i was using it for something lame like stealing my sister's email's password with it, it wouldnt be any of your business, and for the record it's not for that, because i live aloen and im the only user of this pc
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> but i'll try vim and the tutor thx
<sresu> Ok.
<sresu> surunveri: Would you like to have the program for it?
<surunveri> for what?
<surunveri> macro or keylogger? I dont need a keylogger, i need the macro program
<James147> sresu: it could... but if you frequently have to edit allot of lines in different ways but often doing the same thing over and over vim can help allot to get it done faster (once you have learnt how to use it)
<amichair> surunveri: for simple (but repetitive) text manipulation, you can also try using regular expressions, which are supported by nearly every text editor
<sresu> Yes that's what is my approach..
<sresu> James147: Yeah.. the if you say it would then vim is fine
<sresu> *then
<jmichaelx> would anyone here know how to get rid of the "This folder is empty." message that is appearing in folder view in KDE4.5.2? (besides putting something in the specified folder.
<jmichaelx> )
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC, please
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC, please
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC, please
<EliteHunters> anyone at all
<EliteHunters> ?
<EliteHunters> need some help please
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC, please
<EliteHunters> so can anyone here help with kubuntu 10.10 dvd install to a PC, please
<geekosopher> !anyone | EliteHunters
<ubottu> EliteHunters: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: what is the exact problem that you are facing?
<EliteHunters> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<EliteHunters> can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<EliteHunters> failed step: Load installer component from CD
<EliteHunters> so far it's that
<DarthFrog> Sounds like a corrupt install DVD.
<EliteHunters> I'm dl'ing vmware to test the iso itself
<moetunes> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EliteHunters> well it came from the kubuntu website
<DarthFrog> Checking the MD5 sum would be better.
<EliteHunters> did that
<DarthFrog> EliteHunters: It may have come from the official website.  Doesn't mean that your copy is any good.
<EliteHunters> true
<EliteHunters> the ubuntu hash webpage differs from the kubuntu hash web page
<DarthFrog> Or that the burn to DVD is good.
<DarthFrog> The Ubuntu checksum is for Ubuntu images, not Kubuntu images.
<EliteHunters> but the Ubunte Hash webpage has some kubuntu hash listing for October 2010
<EliteHunters> it's different on that webpage
<EliteHunters> for Kubuntu
<EliteHunters> but on the Kubuntu webpage
<EliteHunters> the Hash matches
<DarthFrog> You're only concerned with the single official MD5SUM for the specific image that you have.
<EliteHunters> well
<EliteHunters> it matches then
<EliteHunters> the hash is a match
<DarthFrog> Then take the MD5SUM from your burned DVD and check it against the official checksum.
<EliteHunters> how to that one
<EliteHunters> I have winMd5Sum installed
<DarthFrog> sudo md5sum if=/dev/dvd of=DVD.iso
<EliteHunters> I'm on Win 7
<DarthFrog> Good luck then. :-)
<EliteHunters> how to check the dvd using the winMd5Sum program
<DarthFrog> Ask on a MS support forum, not here.
<EliteHunters> ok
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: how did you verify the checksum of the iso file?
<EliteHunters> I used the winMd5Sum program
<DarthFrog> On the other hand, you could just burn another DVD from the iso image.
<EliteHunters> just right click on the file and click send to winMd%Sum
<EliteHunters> yes I could
<EliteHunters> but should I take the chance and do that and I lost another disc
<DarthFrog> Your choice.
<EliteHunters> and winMd5Sum calculate the hash
<DarthFrog> You could ask for a free CD from shipit.
<DarthFrog> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<EliteHunters> and I just copied the hash from the official webpage and compared it
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: ok, though I have not used windows for some time now, what I would do is, just like right clicking on iso file, try right clicking on the dvd icon and see if there is the 'send to winMD%Sum' option
<EliteHunters> ok
<EliteHunters> trying that now
<EliteHunters> Nope
<EliteHunters> no send to options
<geekosopher> hmm...
<EliteHunters> how about
<EliteHunters> I make an iso of the disc that the iso came from
<EliteHunters> and hash that
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: why not? go ahead! try and let us know
<EliteHunters> and compare the one from the kubuntu website and the iso from the disc burnt
<EliteHunters> ok, cool
<EliteHunters> making image now
<EliteHunters> I'll give the report in a while
<sresu_> Dolphin hanging a lot lately.. and at times crashing
<geekosopher> sresu_: dolphins are supposed to swim, right? ;)
<sresu_> geekosopher: Yeah.. I'm talking about the file manager, which you probably know :) Any idea about it?
<geekosopher> sresu_: not at all, mine is working good.
<sresu_> geekosopher: Same is happening with OpenOffice at times..
<geekosopher> sresu_: anything in particular that you find doing when it happens?
<moetunes> start them from a terminal to catch any errors
<sresu_> geekosopher: Umm.. not really. Its happening at random now-a days.
<sresu_> moetunes: One sec..
<EliteHunters> geekosopher
<EliteHunters> the MD5 hash is a match
<EliteHunters> official iso and burnt one
<EliteHunters> match for match
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: okay...
<EliteHunters> So, now that it is known that the hash is a match from the iso's
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: well, for one, I think you saved yourself the cost of a DVD :)
<EliteHunters> true
<sresu_> moetunes: geekosopher: CLI <dolphin> - http://pastebin.com/YrA3ud9u, <kdesudo dolphin> - http://pastebin.com/m1sca9SB, <ooffice> Runs fine
<moetunes> sresu_:  the cli dolphin link is blank :]
<EliteHunters> So, what should I do next then?
<sresu_> moetunes: geekosopher: CLI <dolphin> http://pastebin.com/jphEGi1t
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Burn the iso and try installing again. Hopefully you won't get errors now :)
<EliteHunters> So...one more shot then
<EliteHunters> lowest speed
<EliteHunters> any recommendations
<vagastorm> I*ve used .xmodmap to map the win key to F13 to be able to map it ti the start menu, but for some reason it made End stop working...
<vagastorm> any one ever seen something like that?
<sresu_> moetunes: cli dolphin. Any errors in it?
<moetunes> sresu_:  seems like you are having dbus errors for some reason
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: I would also try 'check cd for defects' option when booting from cd
<sresu_> moetunes: dbus errors! What can cause that?
<moetunes> sresu_:  is nepomuk turned off?
<EliteHunters> well the 1st disc wasn't going to that option
<sresu_> moetunes: Yes
<moetunes> vagastorm:  use   xev  from terminal to check the keycodes
<moetunes> sresu_:  see if it happens with nepomuk not running
<vagastorm> moetunes: I have, the win key has code 113, end 115. gona log out and in to see what happens
<sresu_> sresu_: I never use it. Its always disabled
<EliteHunters> do you think its a good idea to mount the image of kubuntu in VMWare and check to see if it will install in that?
<EliteHunters> and then burn the disc afterwards
<EliteHunters> to ensure it's not a corrupted iso file
<moetunes> sresu_:  line 3 from that link suggests nepomuk might be the cause - either 'cause it is running or 'cause it is not...
<geekosopher> EliteHunters: good idea indeed
 * geekosopher is going to crash (on the bed that is)
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Yes, you can try that and check for defects there as well. If the installation goes fine and no installation media defect, most likely you won't find problems
<sresu_> moetunes: Ya, inital lines say about that about related to .service files. But not able to link it well..
<sresu_> *initial
<amichair> after upgrade to maverick all the kmixer controls are gone, only main ones left - any idea how to adjust the separate channels?
<sresu_> sresu_: Any other soluition you think can be tried out?
<sresu_> Argg
<sresu_> moetunes: : Any other soluition you think can be tried out?
<moetunes> sresu_:  none come to mind
<sresu_> moetunes: Umm.. thanks for considering it. Thanks
<moetunes> sresu_:  keep starting it from terminal - you might catch a "better" error...
<sresu_> moetunes:  Probably not, yes I'll see. But still even when nepomuk is disabled, how can that cause problem. I checked it. Does dBus error points out any particular thread? KDE4 started using dbus, it was dcop before, any problem could have occurred due to upgrade?
<moetunes> sresu_:  I wouldn't think so - you could try an update/upgrade to see if something was missed
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<eksunoz> does somebody can help me improving my audio output? do compiling motboard driver gonna enchance sounds quality?
<sresu_> moetunes: Its fine as well. Is it possible to find out which particular thread is being used during communication?
<moetunes> sresu_:  that I wouldn't know
<sresu_> moetunes: I'll see what you suggested anyways. Thanks
<Daniela234> Hello, does anyone know how to use the mouse wheel?
<yofel> Daniela234: use the mouse wheel for what? (or do you mean it doesn't work at all?)
<Daniela234> exactly it doesn't work in VLC Player
<yofel> ah, VLC, I don't know what the mouse is supposed to do there and I'm on my notebook currently, sorry
<Daniela234> volume up and down
<sresu_> yofel: You can place the cursor on the volume icon and scroll upwards, in VLC. You will find significant increase in volume
<yofel> ah, I'll try it next time I'm on my desktop
<sresu_> Oh.. Daniela234^^
<sresu_> yofel: Yeah :)
<Daniela234> yes I am still here :-)
<sresu_> Daniela234: You on desktop or netbook?
<Daniela234> neither
<sresu_> Then?
<Daniela234> notebook
<sresu_> oops typo notebook :)
<Daniela234> Logitech Mouse MX 518
<moetunes> Daniela234:  you need to enable the mouse in vlc preferences
<Daniela234> I did it
<moetunes> oh
<Daniela234> Mouse Wheel -> Volume Controle
<sresu_> Daniela234: Ok, Place the cursor on the volume icon after scrolling volume down to zero. Then placing the cursor on the volume icon, scroll upwards. After 200% it will increase more, Do you see any change?
<sresu_> Daniela234: If you play any video file, you will notice quickly
<sresu_> It shows the volume% till 400
<Daniela234> it works only when I move the cursor to the volume icon
<Daniela234> but it won't work in full screen
<sresu_> Yes. Did the volume reach 400%. It works even in full screen. The hidden controls shows volume icon where you have to repeat the same procedure
<Daniela234> I can not hear any change volume when I play a video file
<sresu_> Daniela234: What I meant was it pops up Volume% during volume playback when scrolling till 400%
<sresu_> *video playback
<Daniela234> I can not reach the 400$ limit
<Daniela234> 400% ops
<sresu_> Daniela234: VLC media player version?
<sresu_> Daniela234: Goldeneye?
<Daniela234> correct :-)
<Daniela234> 1.0.6
<sresu_> Daniela234: In preferences, for Audio tab under General Audio, have you scrolled default volume to 400%?
<mementomori> hi
<Daniela234> yes, I did
<cylob> hi, i just installed kubuntu after using ubuntu for awhile. im having trouble finding all the software to install. where's synaptic? i need some games
<cylob> ubuntu software center seemed to have more
<afterlight> How do I install ksensors in 10.10 -or- what is the replacement package?
<sresu_> Daniela234: Save and close and restart VLC and try again..
<moetunes> cylob:  synaptic is not used in kubuntu - there's kpackagekit for the same job
<afterlight> http://packages.ubuntu.com/en/maverick/i386/ksensors  "Package not available in this suite."
<moetunes> !find sensors
<cylob> i wish kpackagekit had a directory so i could browse my game genre
<ubottu> Found: libsensors4, libsensors4-dev, lm-sensors, libsensors-applet-plugin-dev, libsensors-applet-plugin0, libsensors-dev, libsensors3, opendrim-lmp-sensors, sensors-applet, wmsensors (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sensors&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<Daniela234> I would like to change the volume by mouse wheel. After restarting VLC my sister woke up...
<afterlight> it really should be a kde program to live in the kde tray
<cylob> in fact, does kpackagekit have any browsing at all? you have to know what you want to install anything
<sresu_> Daniela234: No, that was only initail setting required. Now, you should be able to change volume using mouse wheel from 0-400%
<yofel> cylob: kpk does sort by sections a bit (what release do you use?) if you need a synaptic like package manager there's muon (maverick)
<sresu_> cylob: Yes, but the latest with maverick is better
<cylob> 10.10
<sresu_> else muon
<Daniela234> I am so sorry but it doesn't work
<cylob> what's better than muon? kpk?
<cylob> yofel: how do i look at the games in kpk
<cylob> oh wait
<cylob> im an idiot
<cylob> nm
<sresu_> Daniela234: It works here.. I'm not able to understand that. Probably I didn't word it properly..
<yofel> cylob: kpk is the default package manager - muon is a bit more advanced and technical if you need that
<sresu_> Daniela234: Sorry, no other method comes to mind for scrolling volume using mouse wheel
<Daniela234> duuno, I am not a profassiol user of linux
<cylob> i gotta say, i think kubuntu is faster than ubuntu
<sresu_> Daniela234: All are volunteers here, you may try asking in vlc channel. I don't know the channel name for it, probably #vlc. If someone knows the solution, you would get reply.
<alesan> hi how do I report a bug? basically the suspend function is totally unusable
<moetunes> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<alesan> moetunes, which package is the one for suspend?
<moetunes> alesan:  I don't know for sure - maybe Xorg
<yofel> alesan: where does it fail?
<moetunes> alesan:  you can browse launchpad to see what others have written about suspend probs
<alesan> yofel, I select suspend to ram from the K menu
<yofel> alesan: I mean, does it fail on suspend? on resume? how does it fail?
<alesan> the screen goes in character mode, the little LED that means "suspend" on my laptop blinks, and it stays there
<alesan> so the screen and the cpu, hdd will stay ON
<alesan> and the laptop will overheat if I put it away in that state, and the battery drain in few hours
<alesan> the only thing is to keep pressed the power button until it shutdowns but this is equivalent to an abrupt power OFF
<yofel> alesan: sounds like a kernel problem to me - file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug linux' and see if you can add some more information with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume#Debugging%20Suspend
<alesan> yofel, is it clear, what happens?
<alesan> so this "launchpad" site wants me to create a password with at least a number and an uppercase letter
<alesan> is there a way to circumvent this?
<cylob> how do i resize a widget???
<EliteHunters> sresu_
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Yes?
<EliteHunters> the vmware cleared the dvd in my drive and loading unto vmware
<yofel> cylob: when you hover over a widget a panel will appear with a resize button (if the widgets are unlocked)
<EliteHunters> it's actually installing of the dvd
<cylob> ahhh ok you gotta click and hold it
<EliteHunters> but not from the dvd to the PC
<HmpfCBR> cylob: for more help on plasma see http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma
<cylob> thnx
<EliteHunters> DVD (in Drive) --> PC --> Not Installing
<EliteHunters> DVD (in Drive) --> VMWare --> Installing
<EliteHunters> advice anyone
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Not able to undersrand that. What happened when trying to install on HDD?
<EliteHunters> Not the drive as far as I can see
<EliteHunters> well here's the down low on this system
<EliteHunters> dell 4600
<EliteHunters> win 7
<EliteHunters> wanna kick out 7 and put kubuntu
<EliteHunters> and thus far
<EliteHunters> it's not installing kubuntu from the dvd
<sresu_> EliteHunters: What happened when you restarted system with dvd in the tray? Did the installer showed up?
<EliteHunters> failed step: Load installer component from CD
<EliteHunters> that's what I got
<EliteHunters> failed step: Load installer component from CD
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Is that the same error you got before?
<EliteHunters> yes
<EliteHunters> but not in VM
<EliteHunters> VM is still going strong with the installation
<EliteHunters> (Installing the base system)
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You have the iso file right? Have you tried LiveUSB installation?
<EliteHunters> can't boot of USB in this Dell 4600
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Do you get the same error with all the installation methods?
<sresu_> Ah-ok
<EliteHunters> have to go for CD/DVD Install
<EliteHunters> and thus far
<EliteHunters> the VM is boot and installing of the DVD which was burned from the iso and in the drive
<EliteHunters> the same drive that the installation was not doing too
<EliteHunters> basically the disc in dvd drive running and installing on VM
<EliteHunters> but not to the PC
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Is the DMA mode ON? its required with some DVD..
<EliteHunters> you mean DMA on my actually physical dvd drive?
<sresu_> Yes
<EliteHunters> hmmmmm
<EliteHunters> would that make a difference
<EliteHunters> cause it's installing the OS from the DVD drive into VMWare
<EliteHunters> how would it make a difference from installing onto the actual HDD
<sresu_> I think so.. Try it <-d 1 /dev/hda1> to switch on the DMA. In some dvd drives this is required to work with the linux driver
<cylob> does dropbox not work with kde?
<sresu_> <-d 1 /dev/hda1> in expert mode
<EliteHunters> well you got to advise me from a windows perspective since I'm running 7
<EliteHunters> cause.....I wanna wipe 7 from the system
<EliteHunters> right now...7 is the only OS on the system
<sresu_> EliteHunters: If you can try installing via wubi and give me installation log. That would probably help..
<sresu_> No.. wait
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> EliteHunters: No, need not try wubi installation
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> EliteHunters: When do you get the error specifically?
<EliteHunters> when I get to the:-
<EliteHunters> Load installer component from CD
<EliteHunters> that's where I get the error
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Hold on, I'm repeating the installation procedure here. I'm installing directly w/o trying Kubuntu.. I'm on Welcome screen now
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> EliteHunters: What did you do after the Welcome screen?
<EliteHunters> install kubuntu in text mode
<sresu_> EliteHunters: By default a English language must be selected and giving you options for Quit, Forward right? Did you get this screen?
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Alright. Hold on
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You tried only the text mode?
<EliteHunters> no
<sresu_> Then?
<EliteHunters> starting the kubuntu in live mode
<EliteHunters> gave me this:-
<sresu_> Okay, the very initialisation of ever option gives that same error?
<sresu_> *every
<EliteHunters> initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input/output error
<EliteHunters> <EliteHunters> can not mount /
<EliteHunters> no
<intick> j
<EliteHunters> I get the above in live mode
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You are completely sure about md5sum, right?
<EliteHunters> yes
<EliteHunters> sure
<EliteHunters> match for match
<sresu_> EliteHunters: And the check installation  media? It gave the same error?
<Sir_Konrad> ok, fresh Kubuntu install, installed latest nVidia driver, and now the Kubuntu bootscreen is low res. What to do?
<spirov92> hi, I'm having problems with the touchpad of a HP 4520s. Multitouch doesn't work, and the buttons are under the touchpad, which is just plain stupid
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Can you try using CD with external CD drive with power cable?
<spirov92> here's some topic on my problem: http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-HP-Compaq-Armada-EVO/Hp-4520s-touchpad-issue-please-help/m-p/1160472
<EliteHunters> well I don't have one
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You used a DVD right? not CD..
<EliteHunters> yeah same problem for check installation media
<EliteHunters> Load installer component from CD
<EliteHunters> failed
<EliteHunters> yes
<EliteHunters> DVD
<sresu_> EliteHunters: And you are sure that there are no problems with DVD drive?
<EliteHunters> yep
<EliteHunters> cause it installed kubuntu on VMware
<sresu_> EliteHunters: How did you check the md5sum?
<EliteHunters> and the disc is out of the drive
<EliteHunters> winmd5Sum
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You are trying it on notebook or desktop?
<EliteHunters> desktop
<sresu_> EliteHunters: If notebook/laptop, give me the model to check hardware compatabilities
<sresu_> Okay
<EliteHunters> desktop
<EliteHunters> Dell 4600
<EliteHunters> ide DVD drive
<sresu_> EliteHunters: 64 bit?
<EliteHunters> 32
<EliteHunters> 32bit processor
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Did you try the DVD on different system?>
<EliteHunters> No I haven't
<EliteHunters> just the Dell 4600
<EliteHunters> don't really wanna try the install on the laptop here
<EliteHunters> I could try the live mode
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Yes, please try live mode
<sresu_> and report back
<k0s> 'q
<k0s> эй
 * roshanavand saying HI to all
<EliteHunters> yeah sorry about that
<roshanavand> how can I view hidden files in kubuntu?
<EliteHunters> disconnected
<spirov92> does anyone have experience with synaptics touchpads?
<spirov92> roshanavand: in dolphin, view->show hidden files
<spirov92> or Alt+.
<EliteHunters> sresu_ any other possible idea or solution
<roshanavand> spirov92: thanks...
<spirov92> so, the touchpad is supposed to have multitouch, but I can't get it to work. Any ideas?
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Did you try LiveCD on laptop? It will not affect your laptop..
<EliteHunters> I haven't
<EliteHunters> I'll give it a try now
<EliteHunters> sresu_
<EliteHunters> it's booting off the laptop
<sresu_> Yes?
<EliteHunters> yes
<EliteHunters> I'm at the GUI
<sresu_> EliteHunters: I mean whats happenning?
<EliteHunters> waiting to go into the KDE desktop mode
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Okay.. good
<EliteHunters> well it's at the kubuntu loading screen
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Loaded the desktop?
<EliteHunters> at the installation process screen
<EliteHunters> try or install
<EliteHunters> that's the choices
<EliteHunters> try for live
<EliteHunters> just to check
<sresu_> Check the installation media first.
<EliteHunters> would that imply doing an install on the laptop
<sresu_> No. Check for defects, Install without affecting the system will not affect your system HDD. Only Install Kubuntu option affects HDD. Check CD for defects will check the installation media
<EliteHunters> so reboot
<EliteHunters> and try the install kubuntu from text mode
<sresu_> No!
<EliteHunters> so
<EliteHunters> install from the live desktop mode
<sresu_> EliteHunters: I said to to choose  Check for defects option. What all options do you see?
<EliteHunters> Ohh Sorry
<EliteHunters> I started it into live option
<sresu_> If I'm right you are on laptop, you don't want it to be affected.
<EliteHunters> correct
<sresu_> Yes, go on with the live option then
<EliteHunters> lol
<EliteHunters> already exited
<EliteHunters> hmmmmm
<EliteHunters> alright
<EliteHunters> heading back in
<EliteHunters> rebooting
<sresu_> And sorry.. correction I said install w/o affecting the system. Its <Try without affecting the system> option
<EliteHunters> checking disc for defects
<sresu_> Yeah
<EliteHunters> checking now
<EliteHunters> integrity
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, I'm having a problem with my cursor jumping around a LOT on Kubuntu 10.04. I have a trackpad, and it happens when I type. Any way to fix this?
<sresu_> EliteHunters:  What does it say? "Check finished: no errors found. Press any key to reboot your system" ??
<EliteHunters> almost completed
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Okay.
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Architecture of laptop system?
<EliteHunters> Compaq 610
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Is that same as your desktop and for the DVD you installed, i386?
<EliteHunters> the DVD is the same
<EliteHunters> the disc is the same
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Processor?
<EliteHunters> 1386
<EliteHunters> nah
<EliteHunters> the desktop
<EliteHunters> P4
<sresu_> I'm not able to unserstand why its taking time
<sresu_> ok fine
<EliteHunters> the laptop has a intel celeron
<sresu_> Oh.. fine
<EliteHunters> and 2 GB RAM
<anoneemouse> hi... can someone tell me how i can get kubuntu not to switch my monitor off after ten minutes... i have to move my mouse every five or so minutes while im watching something...
<anoneemouse> 10.10
<sresu_> anoneemouse: System Settings>Hardware>Display & Monitor> Screensaver
<anoneemouse> tried that already... it's set to 60 minutes... but the monitor switches off way before that. i never get to even see the screensaver
<EliteHunters> long cheack
<EliteHunters> *check
<roshanavand> how to sync kmail with gmail? when I remove a message from local inbox it's not remed from the server ...
<roshanavand> removed*
<sresu_> anoneemouse: Power Management
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Any error?
<EliteHunters> and the VM is still installing necessary files
<EliteHunters> DONE
<vasilis> hi
<EliteHunters> any key to reboot
<EliteHunters> we're good
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Wait
<anoneemouse> i tried that too. i set everything to 120 minutes... no luck
<vasilis> any guide for kubuntu?
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> fine
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Fine, so there was no error, right?
<EliteHunters> nope
<EliteHunters> none
<EliteHunters> none at all
<anoneemouse> sresu_: i actually created a power profile... but it doesn't seem to have any effect whatsoever
<EliteHunters> disc is good
<FloodBotK2> EliteHunters: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vasilis> speak to me
<anoneemouse> vasilis: http://www.kubuntu.org/support
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You mentioned that it rebooted by itself whrn trying Kubuntu without affecting the system. Right?
<EliteHunters> correct
<sresu_> anoneemouse: Sorry, then. No other option come to mind
<sresu_> EliteHunters: When did that happen?
<EliteHunters> that is when I went into Start Kubuntu and chose Try instead of Install
<vasilis> dont see any manual there
<roshanavand> how to sync kmail with gmail? when I remove a message from local inbox it's not remed from the server ...
<sresu_> EliteHunters: So what happened after choosing that option?
<EliteHunters> It went into Live Mode
<sresu_> Then?
<EliteHunters> well "Try" Live Mode
<EliteHunters> then the GUI loaded
<sresu_> What was on display?
<EliteHunters> and I had the KDE desktop in front of my eyes
<HmpfCBR> anoneemouse: did you try to switch to presentation mode in the battery applet?
<sresu_> oh yes,, check that thing as well
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: :)
<EliteHunters> lol
<anoneemouse> HmpfCBR: I one upped it and created my own profile with even longer waits... doesn't work
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Then?
<anoneemouse> HmpfCBR: presentation mode didn't work either
<EliteHunters> well in KDE Mode
<EliteHunters> it was like normal
<EliteHunters> just like how it normally looked in beta testing
<sresu_> EliteHunters: When did it rebooted by itslelf suddenly?
<EliteHunters> it didn't
<EliteHunters> I did that to get back into boot mode
<vasilis> how can i find games in kubuntu?
<sresu_> EliteHunters: But you said that before..
<EliteHunters> to check the disc
<sresu_> Ok
<EliteHunters> then I apologize
<EliteHunters> so, with the laptop...we're good
<HmpfCBR> anoneemouse: strange, for me presentation mode + disabling screen saver did the trick.
<EliteHunters> it's just the desktop section to get pass
<anoneemouse> HmpfCBR: Its as if wherever it has to set it doesnt happen... which graphics card do you have?
<sresu_> EliteHunters: So, there is no problem with the dick for sure. And we don't need DMA things to be ON. Its still wierd the way we tested it. But the desktop doesn't help at all
<EliteHunters> from the laptop side
<EliteHunters> all is well
<EliteHunters> it's getting it to install unto the desktop
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: As far as I remember, it used to work for me. that trick
<anoneemouse> sresu_: Im not using a laptop either... so most of the other powerdevil settings are disabled
<EliteHunters> Now.....I have ran backtrack 3 in live mode on this desktop before
<EliteHunters> and that worked fine
<HmpfCBR> anoneemouse: intel and nvidia (nvidia drivers), did not test the nvidia with noveau drivers or the ati card yet
<anoneemouse> HmpfCBR: it looks like kde thinks im running off a battery... even though its not a laptop, because it looks like its using powesave mode
<Seipher> hello
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Still its really strange. (Sorry *disk/disc). And the hardware compatibilty issues with your desktop dvd drive is not checked still. But you say it works fine. I would request you to try external CD drive  with power cable for it as last option with CD image burnt
<EliteHunters> hmmm
<EliteHunters> ok, I can try that
<EliteHunters> just gotta get one
<sresu_> sresu_: Nothing more I can say now.
<HmpfCBR> anoneemouse: when you go to power managmenet settings and check capabilities, does it display batteries? in its general settings you can define under what conditions which profile should be used
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Or borrow one
<EliteHunters> is it a motherboard problem
<EliteHunters> it can't be the dvd drive
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Which motherboard? ASUS?
<EliteHunters> how would that explain installation into VMWare
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Have you cleaned the RAM?
<anoneemouse> HmpfCBR:  nope bateries are not suppoerted... so i cant change the settings... but ive changed the powerdevilrc file in .kde manually now to use the long waiting profile for all modes... going to see if that works
<EliteHunters> it's a DELL desktop
<HmpfCBR> EliteHunters: if you have a 1gig usb stick and your machine supports usb boot try that one
<sresu_> EliteHunters: No, don't try to link virtual environment with that. Thats different
<EliteHunters> no USB support
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: No, he doesn't have that
<anoneemouse> now im going to eat and hopefully watch some uninterrupted house
<anoneemouse> thanks HmpfCBR and sresu_
<HmpfCBR> anoneemouse: have fun and good luck :)
<EliteHunters> so you saying installing into VM with a disc in the physical drive isn't the same as installing into a physical HDD
<Seipher> anyone have a good article for installing an nvidia driver for gtx 480
<tom_> Hi, can anyone tell me how to get skype/pulse audio working with with a USB microphone? (Maverick)
<sresu_> EliteHunters: I mean its good that you tested it, but you cannot expect to be sure of hardware components virtually created by virtualbox to be same with actual harware
<EliteHunters> ok
<sresu_> EliteHunters: and I suppose its at the hardware level now
<EliteHunters> possibly
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You got to check your DVD drive first.
<EliteHunters> make sense
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Else, change the RAM and clean it. Check connectivity of HDD and motherboard.
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Check connectivity of DVD drive and power cables etc
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Start with DVD drive
<EliteHunters> well I assume the drive is working
<sresu_> EliteHunters: That's all I can say. How old is your system?
<sresu_> anoneemouse: Welcome
<EliteHunters> cause I placed the kubuntu disc into the drive to install it on VMWare which is installed on the same desktop
<EliteHunters> I'd say 7 years
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You got to check connectivity, clean it and the RAM as well
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: Any other installation method you know?
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You didn't say the motherboard, whats its make?
<EliteHunters> well, the connectivity checked out
<EliteHunters> cables in
<EliteHunters> tighten
<EliteHunters> all good
<HmpfCBR> well usb (worked for every machine for me till now), sd-card (on some machines), cd drive, net install
<EliteHunters> can't really say
<HmpfCBR> but net install I never tried
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: Network install.. yeah
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: Umm..
<EliteHunters> it's a DELL 4600 model
<EliteHunters> can't say off the bat
<sresu_> Okay.
<EliteHunters> should be an Intel board
<HmpfCBR> well googling tells it is probably not working
<sresu_> HmpfCBR: What's not working?
<EliteHunters> I wouldn't doubt that
<HmpfCBR> usb boot
<EliteHunters> well USB booting is not in the boot options
<EliteHunters> that I can tell you
<HmpfCBR> in bios or boot medium chooser (f12) ?
<EliteHunters> BIOS
<HmpfCBR> hm
<EliteHunters> and boot doesn't give you the option with a USB stick jacked in
<HmpfCBR> on my netbook a sd card is recognized as a hard disk in bios
<HmpfCBR> so I need to change the harddisk order to boot from sd card
<HmpfCBR> maybe worth a try
<sresu_> I don't think so
<EliteHunters> another option is to take a HDD place it in an enclouser
<EliteHunters> install from another PC
<sresu_> EliteHunters: Have you tried another HDD?
<sresu_> No
<EliteHunters> and switch in back in
<EliteHunters> NO
<EliteHunters> haven't tried another HDD
<EliteHunters> don't have another here
<sresu_> EliteHunters: The method which you saying doesn't work normally
<HmpfCBR> EliteHunters: you try to boot from cd or dvd?
<EliteHunters> correct
<EliteHunters> you see the fuuny thing about this is that
<HmpfCBR> EliteHunters: which? cd or dvd?
<EliteHunters> backtrack 3 worked from a live cd
<EliteHunters> and this doesn't
<EliteHunters> DVD
<HmpfCBR> that are often two different lasers in a drive
<HmpfCBR> so you could try a cd
<sresu_> Yes, I alerady sugggested that to him
<sresu_> EliteHunters:  Again, check the hardware and report back
<EliteHunters> what are the options for a network install
<EliteHunters> from the laptop to the desktop
<HmpfCBR> can your desktop boot via pxe?
<HmpfCBR> there should be documentation for pxe network installs on ubuntu.com
<EliteHunters> I'll check it out
<sresu_> EliteHunters: You want to try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet ?
<EliteHunters> opening the link now
<EliteHunters> it could be the system itself
<EliteHunters> cause I'm trying to boot it off the PC
<EliteHunters> and the "Start Kubuntu" doesn't even load it's GUI
<EliteHunters> just a black screen with the text
<EliteHunters> BusyBox v1.15.3 (ubuntu 1:1.15.3-1ubuntu5) built-in shell (ash)
<EliteHunters> Enter "help" for a list of built in commands
<EliteHunters> sresu_ is there the possibility that the DVD doesn't allow to a certain extent the installion on the system or a older system
<EliteHunters> cause I'm at the kubuntu menu on the disc in boot mode
<EliteHunters> and there are the additional options
<EliteHunters> help
<EliteHunters> language
<EliteHunters> keymap
<EliteHunters> modes
<FloodBotK2> EliteHunters: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EliteHunters> accessibility and other options
<EliteHunters> what do you this sresu_
<EliteHunters> is there like particular options on the disc to check for the installation on the PC
<RadSurfer> how do I manually run the security-update thingie?
<RadSurfer> just to update the patches, etc.
<anoneemouse> RadSurfer: go to system settings....system administration... software management...updates on the left
<RadSurfer> there is not label 'system administration'
<anoneemouse> look for software management
<anoneemouse> it should be there somewhere
<HmpfCBR> RadSurfer: You can also hit F2 and type update into krunner
<RadSurfer> there is no 'software management' either
<RadSurfer> Ok. "Software Updates" can be found using that Search. Thanks.
<HmpfCBR> RadSurfer: sorry that should have been alt+f2
<RadSurfer> How would I run that manually, however
<RadSurfer> was my question!
<RadSurfer> That application is currently running 'software update', how do I find what to type in a Terminal to run it?
<HmpfCBR> what do you mean by manually?
<HmpfCBR> ah ok
<HmpfCBR> aptitude or apt-get what do you prefer?
<RadSurfer> I hate how "krunner" does NOT provide you with the run-string :(
<RadSurfer> I use apt-get
<HmpfCBR> than it is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RadSurfer> NO!
<RadSurfer> wrong.
<RadSurfer> I am not attempting to upgrade the OS
<RadSurfer> I only want the patches!
<RadSurfer> ie. not trying to change from 10.04 to 10.10
<RadSurfer> I just want the normal upgrades
<HmpfCBR> that will not happen with that command
<RadSurfer> Hmm.
<RadSurfer> Is there an article on this?
<HmpfCBR> which language?
<RadSurfer> English.
<HmpfCBR> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<RadSurfer> Thank you.
<HmpfCBR> the reason not to use just upgrade is, that it may happen, that you get uncomplete upgrade this way, because for a complete upgrade additional packages are needed. not normal but can happen here and there
<RadSurfer> interesting how I never did "the" answer to my original question.
<RadSurfer> What application, by name, is launched by Terminal to run 'software updates', but I may try running that string all together :)
#kubuntu 2010-10-31
<HmpfCBR> I do not know, there was for some time some home brewn python script, but that caused a lot of trouble and was ditched, if I recall correctly. Now all goes via kpackagekit I think.
<anoneemouse> RadSurfer: software updates are now built into kpackagekit...
<Seipher> any chance i could get some help trying to install nvidia driver?
<anoneemouse> the updates always just launched a part of kpackagekit anyway iirc
<anoneemouse> Seipher: look for a driver in apt
<Seipher> aptitude?
<anoneemouse> i used to install the driver manually but it would break everytime my kernel upgraded
<anoneemouse> packagekit
<HmpfCBR> Seipher: or you go to KMenu -> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<anoneemouse> if you dont find one you might find a ppa that you can add on launchpad
<Seipher> i went to nvidias site
<Seipher> there is a linux driver there... but it says to use the systems if its available
<anoneemouse> Seipher: what driver does your model use
<anoneemouse> if its a new card you can just install nvidia-current
<HmpfCBR> anoneemouse: normally jockey detects that by itself
<anoneemouse> jockey...
 * anoneemouse shudders
<Seipher> yah
<anoneemouse> that thing bit me in 9.10
<Seipher> it uses version 260.19.12
<Seipher> its the newest nvidia card available
<Seipher> i just did the applications add hardware devices or whatever
<anoneemouse> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Seipher> gonna restart
<Seipher> hmm
<Seipher> kk brb in a few thanks
<Seipher> woot
<Seipher> worked
<Seipher> thanks
<Seipher> now to get my 2nd monitor configured
<TSK> Howdy, y'all. Has anyone else been havin' problems with applications crashing/segfaulting with malloc/memory corruption errors since upgrading to Maverick?
<anoneemouse> nope... all fine and dandy here
<TSK> Hmmm...  I'm havin' troubles getting Blender game engine, XBMC, and Boxee to run since upgrading to Maverick.
<TSK> Possibly other software, but those are the ones I've found thus far.
<anoneemouse> i have boxee installed... let me see if mine works
<anoneemouse> hmmm
<anoneemouse> it didnt run
<anoneemouse> let me try it from konsole
<osiristhevirus> Sup
<anoneemouse> TSK: I get another error: /opt/boxee/Boxee: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<osiristhevirus> Snyone know anything about setting up kubuntu so my 360 can see my media files??
<anoneemouse> osiristhevirus:  get a ps3 :D
<osiristhevirus> I just sold my ps3 I didnt like it
<anoneemouse> ps3 supports standard media streaming...
<anoneemouse> i dont know about 360
<osiristhevirus> the 360 does too
<osiristhevirus> But in windows I used umm tversity
<osiristhevirus> or WMP
<anoneemouse> yeah... i was just going to say tversity
<anoneemouse> im sure there is a linux equivalent
<TSK> anoneemouse: Aye.  My Boxee bombs out brutally, too.  Am in chat with the XBMC devs right now about the crash in XBMC.  Probably related.  :)
<osiristhevirus> but they dont have tversity for linux lol ive been looking around for a few days now.
<anoneemouse> osiristhevirus: try looking here: http://www.ps3news.com/forums/ps3-linux-news/dlna-media-server-linux-ps3-streaming-76584.html
<anoneemouse> your looking for a dlna streaming app for linux
<osiristhevirus> yeah ive been trying to figure out how to get mediatomb to work lol
<anoneemouse> apparently it needs a multicast address on the network
<anoneemouse> on your linux box even
<osiristhevirus> Yeah..  This is well above my head lol
<osiristhevirus> LoL.  I guess I shoulda dual booted *laugh*
<anoneemouse> i dont know if this would work at all... but what about running tversity through wine
<anoneemouse> its a long shot... but who knoes
<anoneemouse> *knows
<osiristhevirus> Hmmm
<Seipher> does kubuntu support dual monitors even
<RadSurfer> I need to know how to tweak via Terminal the screen display size! Kubuntu FAILS to set the proper screen size
<RadSurfer> I need to know how to tweak via Terminal the screen display size! Kubuntu FAILS to set the proper screen size
<RadSurfer> something about "manually saving a session", but all I see is a checkbox to re-call that
<Kamawasaki> y a t'il du français dans le coin ?
<bazhang> !fr | Kamawasaki
<ubottu> Kamawasaki: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Kamawasaki> ok dsl je savais pas
<KimLaRoux> I winz!
<KimLaRoux> Moving a working kubuntu system from one hard drive to another using tar, it works!
<KimLaRoux> woots
<RadSurfer> ie. it worked this time.
<RadSurfer> Wish Kubuntu had good sense to REMEMBER display settings.
<RadSurfer> does ANYONE know what to edit to get Kubuntu to use PROPER display settings? Used to Xorg.conf or somesuch
<KimLaRoux> do you have a nvidia card?
<RadSurfer> Not sure what it is; but on TWO different boxes I have the exact IDENTICAL problem: Screen Size is NOT remembered
<RadSurfer> apparently, LOTS of people complain about same issue in (K)ubuntu
<RadSurfer> Surely, there must be a file that can be hand-edited to FIX this!
<RadSurfer> what stupid idiot thought to have Screen settings always use MAXIMUM resolution anyway!
<prower> hello :> i'm having an unusual problem with dosbox in kde (maverick) that i didn't have with gnome...occasionally when started the mouse will no longer move at all, and i need to both log out _and_ restart the x server to get it to work again :< has anyone else seen that?
<KimLaRoux> yelling is probably not the best way to... oh just nevermind, insulting people wont help, you know
<RadSurfer> It is the only worse problem I have yet to solve. :-)
<RadSurfer> there is an X11 directory.
<RadSurfer> Sure something in there must reflect what must be "tweaked"
<RadSurfer> since I have 2 boxes, I can experiment on 1
<KimLaRoux> Do you even know what type of graphic processor you have?
<RadSurfer> there must be a terminal utility I can run that would help ID it.
<RadSurfer> It's an old box; no telling whats in there.
<RadSurfer> works fine. provided I _manually_ set resolution @ each boot.
<RadSurfer> was nice when you could just edit Xorg.conf or whatever it was
<KimLaRoux> try  #sudo lshw -c video
<RadSurfer> why wouldn't it REMEMBER system-settings in the first place anyway? valid ques.
<KimLaRoux> this should list the type of graphic card you have
<RadSurfer> output -->  product: NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]
<KimLaRoux> Ah!
<KimLaRoux> great
<KimLaRoux> have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<RadSurfer> Nope.
<KimLaRoux> why not?
<RadSurfer> Scary stuff for us novices :-)
<KimLaRoux> nah
<KimLaRoux> you have kubuntu 10.04?
<RadSurfer> Yes.
<RadSurfer> 10.10 doesn't like my old box apparently.
<KimLaRoux> go to Applications > System > Additional Drivers
<RadSurfer> say what dude?
<KimLaRoux> in the system menu... like window's start menu
<RadSurfer> "applications"?
<RadSurfer> I don't think we're on same page yet.
<RadSurfer> I'm sorry.
<KimLaRoux> it's the second tabs in the menu, no?
<RadSurfer> Ok I see now.
<KimLaRoux> =)
<RadSurfer> that last item does not exist here. 'Additional Drivers'
<KimLaRoux> =O
<RadSurfer> Application -> System, has not 'A' items
<KimLaRoux> it might be hidden somewhere else in the application tab... this menu is a mess
<RadSurfer> 1st item starts with 'D'
<KimLaRoux> it could be under Settings
<KimLaRoux> or Utilities
<RadSurfer> you're guessing. but thats for trying.
<KimLaRoux> oh and btw, apps are not always listed by name
<KimLaRoux> might be hiden lower in the list
<RadSurfer> utility does not deal with Hardware issues
<RadSurfer> ahah!
<RadSurfer> typing "drivers" into search box says "Hardware Drivers" <-- helps to recognize that
<RadSurfer> Ok, thats running. :)
<RadSurfer> "graphics drivers version 96" recommended/not activated.
<KimLaRoux> yay!
<KimLaRoux> is there only one?
<RadSurfer> only 1 listed,yes.  Thank you for being patient.
<KimLaRoux> =)
<KimLaRoux> activate it
<RadSurfer> Gulp.
<KimLaRoux> it should install Nvidia's drivers
<KimLaRoux> it's all automatic =P
<RadSurfer> Not right now. I know how to find this.
<RadSurfer> I will do smart thing: backup critical things, then consider running this.
<RadSurfer> me thinks, I will perform this operation on my #2 box first, to learn what to expect.
<RadSurfer> just a moment.
<KimLaRoux> well, once this is installed, you should then have a application named "nvidia x server settings" or something similar in your Settings menu
<KimLaRoux> this application is just like Nvidia driver settings in windows; it writes the right settings where they should
<RadSurfer> KimLaRoux: http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/7125/nvidiadriver.png
<RadSurfer> dah-ta :-)
<RadSurfer> me go see if this ruins #2 box now.
<RadSurfer> Hmmm. Box #2 has that dialog box: _empty_.  Well pooh.
<KimLaRoux> that sucks
<RadSurfer> I still hate to think that Ku can't remember my screen size! only major issue I have now.
<KimLaRoux> have you tried #sudo lshw -c video?
<RadSurfer> I got filesharing to work between both boxes, and everything!
<RadSurfer> on #2 yet? no
<RadSurfer> KimLaRoux: Box2 says: product: 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC)
<KimLaRoux> eh
<KimLaRoux> that's old
<RadSurfer> obviously why 10.10 barfs.  Yet 10.04 has little problems by comparison.
<KimLaRoux> 10.10 is still young
<RadSurfer> also, thats da integrated motherboard video obviously
<KimLaRoux> I too have a few problems with it
<RadSurfer> I'd love to have a modern PC, but can't afford one.
<RadSurfer> We make do, you know. :-)
<smooph> hey anybody know how i can allow access to a truecrypt mounted disk to another user ?
<smooph> following problem I run kubuntu (user1) it has the mythtv backend running
<KimLaRoux> give it the key?
<smooph> which runs as user2 ...  when I decrypt the disk I do that on the desktop using user1 probelm is user2 the backend cannot access the disk
<smooph> KimLaRoux: what?
<mirbot> hello
<mirbot> my touchpad died
<mirbot> i turned it off to type and when i turned it back on everything froze
<mirbot> some how i fixed the frozen issue but now i am forced to use the touchscreen and wacom pen
<mirbot> and wait this is freenode?!?!
<Mir_ppc> \o/
<Mir_ppc> i have betrayed my comrads and went with the buntu D:
<Mir_ppc> but it work
<Mir_ppc> ^^
 * Mir_ppc glares at a [daemon]
<Mir_ppc> you too betrayed the geeko?
<smooph> anybody know how I can mount a truecrypt disk so it can be accessed by 2 users
<davesnothere> So....I installed GNOME Do on my 10.10 MM kubuntu box, and started having crash problems.
<davesnothere> I miss Quicksilver, but not enough to have the crash problems.
<Moult> need somebody who uses multiple languages in kubuntu to help test this and provide feedback: http://forum.kde.org/brainstorm.php#idea91158_page1
<constanza_> Pagina En Español, Esclavos Por Favor.....!!!
<constanza_> Nceesito la pagina en español para hacer una pregunta sobre como ejecutar Kubuntu 10.10 en Ktorrent en ....!!!
<yeris> hola
<constanza_> Hola Yeris
<yeris> como stas??
<Kalidarn> !Spanish constanza_
<serenity> hi
<yeris> dhello
<yeris> hello
<serenity> while updating this happens to me http://pastebin.ca/1977735
<Kalidarn> bleh not sure how the language bot works
<yeris> how r u??
<serenity> depmod wants to update grub, but it can't
<Kalidarn> serenity: what are you trying to do
<serenity> Kalidarn: just a normal update of my machine
<serenity> apt-get update, dist-upgrade
<Kalidarn> hmm
<constanza_> bien Yeris, medio bienn
<serenity> all went fine, except the kernel/grub
<constanza_> necesito de tu ayuda
<serenity> and if i reboot, i will end up in a black screen i fear
<Kalidarn> constanza_: ask in kubuntu-es
<Kalidarn> bleh how do u get the language bot
<Kalidarn> to tell people to go to their locale
<Kalidarn> i forget
<serenity> , spanish
<serenity_> re
<serenity> so, anyone an idea about fixing grub?
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kalidarn> ah :P
<Kalidarn> someone finally got it
<moetunes> I've had it for a while :)
<serenity> moetunes: but my problem isn't listed there
<moetunes> serenity:  have you tried running   sudo update-grub   ?
<serenity> yes
<moetunes> and ?
<serenity>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: not a directory.
<serenity> same there
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> serenity:  your grub.cfg file is in the dir /boot/grub/  right?
<Seipher> mk
<Seipher> so how do you make your wallpaper stretch across both your monitors
<Seipher> lol
<Seipher> been searching for 20min
<Kalidarn> mmm good question it's been a long time since i've had two monitors
<Kalidarn> they don't fit on my table anymore since i bought a 30" Dell
<Seipher> hehe nice
<Seipher> yah i have a 24" and 23" side by side
<Kalidarn> but i would like to know for my work machine
<Seipher> linux at work eh :)
<Seipher> must not be american?
<Kalidarn> :( they didn't want to buy me one
<Seipher> don't think i have ever seen linux on a work station here
<Kalidarn> lol
<Kalidarn> this is concerning
<Seipher> haha its truth
<Kalidarn> when i go into plugins
<Kalidarn> in kopete
<Kalidarn> my webcam lights up
<Seipher> well don't get nekad
<Kalidarn> in the OTR configuration
<Kalidarn> lol true
<Kalidarn> it works really well actually
<Kalidarn> the auto lighting and shit doesn't go all laggy like it used to
<Kalidarn> i used to hate the fact that i had a quickcam 9000 decent camera but with generic UVC driver it was balls
<Kalidarn> because on windows it could use that ritelight thing and also autofocus
<Seipher> hmmm
<Seipher> i havn't had a cam in a long time
<Kalidarn> hmm can't reproduce that bug regarding the webcam so meh
<Kalidarn> i wonder i i can get kopete running on windows
<Kalidarn> as part of windows.kde.org
<Seipher> i was just thinking about that with the music player
<Seipher> amarok
<Kalidarn> lol true amarok and kopete are awesome
<Seipher> so true
<Kalidarn> pidgin shits me because of the fact it's GTK+ and that blows
<Seipher> i have always used trillion on windows though
<Kalidarn> and also the fact that they REFUSE to store their logs as XML
<Seipher> and it is pretty much the same as kopete
<Kalidarn> time and time again bugs have been opened on the pidgin tracker
<Kalidarn> adium is much nicer but it's osx only :P
<Kalidarn> i hate gtk it likes a lot of balls
<Kalidarn> every time i have to use wireshark or gimp it annoys me because it wants to run an X11 server
<Seipher> yah this is my first day to actually be somewhat using liinux
<Seipher> your speaking greek
<Kalidarn> i used to be a massive gnome whore pretty much round 2.18+ because KDE 4.0-4.2 i found unusable, and 4.3 i found annoying
<Seipher> i can't even find what folder the wallpapers are saved too
<Kalidarn> also amarok 2 sucked a lot too but now it's awesome
<Seipher> what version of kde are we on now?
<Kalidarn> hmm, they're in the kde folder
<Kalidarn> 4.5
<Seipher> ahhh
<Kalidarn> and its nice now :P
<Seipher> i am actually amazed
<Seipher> i mean
<Kalidarn> also someone got their act together and made a decent Qt irc client
<Seipher> this thing is doing what windows 7 can do and more so far
<Kalidarn> ive been trying quassel out, i hope it becomes 'the next xchat'
<Seipher> i can't play my games though so i did a dual boot
<Kalidarn> yeah i have two ssds, a windows one and a linux one
<Kalidarn> so rebooting for me takes about 20 seconds.
<Seipher> hehe yah i have a x-25 160gb
<Kalidarn> i just like to use the same software on both OSes
<Seipher> intel
<Kalidarn> nice Seipher bet that set you back
<Kalidarn> how much ? :D
<Seipher> 400
<Seipher> newegg.com
<Kalidarn> mm
<Seipher> honestly though
<Kalidarn> i paid $450 for a OCZ Vertex 1
<Kalidarn> but that was like a year or so ago
<Seipher> yah was about to say
<Kalidarn> AU
<Seipher> i just saw the OCZ
<Seipher> speeds are twice that of intel
<Kalidarn> i bought a OCZ Vertex 2 like the other week
<Kalidarn> it was $315 dollars :)
<Kalidarn> faster and cheaper
<Seipher> like 260read and 150+ something write
<Seipher> yah
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> its liek 275
<Seipher> i like the warranty / stability of intel though
<Kalidarn> OCZ get really good reviews too
<Kalidarn> they're on par with intel i'd say
<Seipher> i do have to say
<Seipher> i would have considered the OCZ
<Kalidarn> ive read heaps of ssd roundups and they rate very high
<Seipher> had i seen the speeds pre-purchase
<Kalidarn> especially with the garbage collection algorthm
<Seipher> trim
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> win 7 comes with TRIM
<Kalidarn> all new ssds from OCZ vertex2+ use the sandforce controllers
<Seipher> pretty sweet
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> so does linux
<Seipher> WHAT!
<Seipher> lol
<Kalidarn> make sure you put discard in your fstab
<Seipher> yah again.. that was greek
<Kalidarn> and use EXT4
<Kalidarn> greek?
<Seipher> i did use ext4 on the install
<Kalidarn> yes u have to do it manually
<Kalidarn> also
<FloodBotK2> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> make sure your partitions are aligned
<Kalidarn> you want a 1MiB unallocated space before each partition
<Seipher> hmm
<Kalidarn> windows 7 does it automatically ubuntu does not
<Seipher> yah
<Kalidarn> it helps with wear leveling with large files
<Seipher> i followed some install guide on ubuntu.com
<Kalidarn> yeah i found a lot of guides
<Kalidarn> a lot go into a lot of stuff u dont need to do
<Seipher> created 2 ext4 and 1swap
<Kalidarn> i use the NOOP scheduler too
<Seipher> don't even know what the swap is
<Kalidarn> as i think its better than CFQ for SSDs
<Kalidarn> http://www.ghacks.net/2010/06/01/paragon-alignment-tool-increases-disk-performance-and-ssd-longevity/
<Seipher> hmmm
<Kalidarn> that's why you should align your partitions its easy to do with a gparted install disc
<Kalidarn> also you want to use GPT because GPT is cool
<Seipher> haha
<Seipher> yah they said to use gpt
<Kalidarn> http://www.johnlewis.ie/a-note-about-ssds-and-partition-alignment/
<Kalidarn> http://www.johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/
<Kalidarn> it makes it easier
<Kalidarn> that said you cannot use GPT if you dual boot
<Seipher> gonna bookmark these
<Kalidarn> i would not dual boot off a SSD
<Kalidarn> because i do not think TRIM can work across partitions
<Seipher> i put grub in the MBR of the ssd
<Kalidarn> and it can't hardly TRIM a filesystem it cannot understand
<Seipher> but Linux on a 250gb hdd seagate i grabed from work
<Kalidarn> also SSDs are fairly small so use 1 SSD per OS
<Seipher> yah i just put win 7 on my ssd
<Kalidarn> OCZ also have excellent community support
<Kalidarn> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?54379-Linux-Tips-tweaks-and-alignment&p=472998&viewfull=1#post472998
<Kalidarn> http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/other/157 this helps you verify alignment
<Kalidarn> http://pastebin.com/4e8kcnum
<Kalidarn> wait that's in sectors
<Seipher> just bookmarked those
<Kalidarn> http://pastebin.com/P4UER0Zk
<Seipher> thats a lot of reading to do
<Kalidarn> notice if you plug those bytes into the calculator
<Kalidarn> it says they are aligned
<Kalidarn> although it doesn't show it there's a 1MiB or 1048576 gap
<Kalidarn> between each partition that's 2048 sectors
<Kalidarn> http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?57599-RAID-Non-RAID-Partition-Alignment-for-max-performance that's also a good read
<Seipher> hehe to much info to fast!
<Kalidarn> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=107126 :P
<Kalidarn> i spent hours researching
<Kalidarn> because there's tonnes of old info
<Seipher> i can see that
<Seipher> im just bookmarking left and right
<Kalidarn> you do not need any scripts
<Kalidarn> also Seipher http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6844478&postcount=5
<KimLaRoux> meh
<Kalidarn> that one tells you how to configure NOOP on your SSD while using CFQ on other disks
<KimLaRoux> I just found another thing that does not work in 10.10 but worked fine in 10.04
<moetunes> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Kalidarn> Seipher: that's probably most relevant to setting up TRIM http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596214 on ubuntu
<KimLaRoux> you can't drag select tracks in amarok, it resizes the window -_-'
<Seipher> im actually using the ubuntu 10.04 server lts
<Kalidarn> also Seipher you might ask "how can i test TRIM is working" well here's the answer to that http://pastebin.com/MrNMGsMD
<Seipher> because i was hoping i could figure out how to set up my own ftp / web host / a=
<Seipher> sweet
<Kalidarn> as you can see there i created a test file, i read the sectors then i deleted the file read the sectors (they were still filled) then i synced and they all changed to 0000 0000 0000 0000
<Kalidarn> that should get you started :)
<Seipher> lol started
<Kalidarn> ssds have a few caveats and if you do not look after them they wear out quicker ^_^ but they are new technology especially in linux
<Seipher> quite the intro
<Kalidarn> infact windows 7 is pretty much the best OS when it comes to SSDs
<Kalidarn> as they've set it up to do everything automatically
<Seipher> agred
<Seipher> agreed*
<Kalidarn> that's one thing microsoft has got right
<Kalidarn> you might hear people say to disable journaling, don't do that
<Kalidarn> it's not necessary and it's stupid
<Kalidarn> unless you have a UPS
<Seipher> i have a UPS
<Seipher> hehe
<Kalidarn> then i guess you could get away with it ^_^
<Seipher> not sure what journaling is anyway :)
<Kalidarn> EXT3 and EXT4 have it
<Seipher> gotcha
<Seipher> oh wait
<Kalidarn> it helps the filesystem know what it was doing if there's a sudden power failure
<Seipher> i think i remember seeing that when i installed linux
<Seipher> was an option
<Kalidarn> yeah it's a filesystem
<Seipher> yah
<Kalidarn> but only EXT4 seems to work with TRIM when you add the discard option to fstab
<Kalidarn> also you might need ubuntu 10.10
<Seipher> fstab?
<Kalidarn> because you need a newer kernel
<Kalidarn>  /etc/fstab
<Kalidarn> it's in that last pastebin what you need.
<Seipher> type that in terminal?
<Seipher> /etc/fstab?
<Kalidarn> UUID=7225aad3-aa04-4594-b1ca-aea56116873d /               ext4 errors=remount-ro,noatime,discard 0       1
<Kalidarn> it's a configuration file so "nano /etc/fstab"
<Kalidarn> you need to put the ,discard option there noatime is probably a good idea too
<Kalidarn> it's automatically generated when you install ubuntu, but it does not know to put ,discard there because you have a SSD
<Seipher> not sure if its necessary since i have linux on my 250gb hdd
<Kalidarn> it's not
<Seipher> my sdd just has the MBR that points to linux
<Kalidarn> then it's only necessary if linux is installed ON a ssd :)
<Seipher> sdd = ssd*
<Kalidarn> i had my windows 7 on a ssd and linux on a normal disk, but it felt so bad
<Seipher> actually both works
<Seipher> solid disk drive
<Kalidarn> windows being so fast, and everything else being so slow
<Seipher> haha
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> well linux is so small
<Kalidarn> so i bought a second one
<Seipher> its running really well
<FloodBotK2> Seipher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seipher> on a regular hdd
<Kalidarn> yeah but i don't recommend using partitioning and having two OSes on a ssd
<Seipher> yah its seperated
<Kalidarn> because as i said TRIM works with the kernel and it cannot work if it can't read the filesystem (and even if it can i dont think it works across partitions)
<Seipher> windows 7 is on my intel ssd and linux on seagate 250gb hdd
<Kalidarn> so thats why you have 3 partitions a teeny tiny small 100MB one for /boot and the rest for /
<Kalidarn> maybe a swap one but my swap never gets used as i have 6GB of RAM
<Seipher> ahhh is that what swap was for
<Seipher> lol i have 6gb of ram as well
<Seipher> thats why it wanted 1gb for swap file
<Seipher> swap must be virtual memory
<moetunes> yep
<Kalidarn> it's used when you run out of RAM
<Seipher> yah
<KimLaRoux> Right, and now Amarok crashed on me
<Seipher> same as virtual memory in windows
<Kalidarn> KimLaRoux: what were you doing with it?
<Kalidarn> when it crashed
<KimLaRoux> I started typing "nir..." in the search box of my library
<Kalidarn> hmm okay
<KimLaRoux> and it crashed while I was typing oO
<Kalidarn> that isn't good :)
<Kalidarn> install amarok-dbg
<KimLaRoux> it's like, the first time EVER that amarok crashes on me
<Kalidarn> i do know a way to make it crash ;)
<KimLaRoux> oh cool, how does this debug tool works?
<Kalidarn> have a huge collection and on a network filesystem
<Kalidarn> and close ;)
<Kalidarn> it will destroy a thread that is being used :D
<Kalidarn> but it's been fixed
<Kalidarn> in the git version which im using
<Seipher> lol
<Seipher> ok
<Seipher> so i notice if i mouse wheel up and down i change between desktops
<Kalidarn> KimLaRoux:  just digging up the page
<Kalidarn> its quite easy to debug KDE applications
<Seipher> hmm
<KimLaRoux> thanks for the tip
<Kalidarn> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Debugging_%28documentation%29
<Kalidarn> that's the amarok one
<Kalidarn> there's a "meaningful backtrace" one too
<Seipher> do you use quassel for irc?
<Kalidarn> yeah i just switched over to it it's nice
<Kalidarn> and it's multi platform too, windows linux macosx etc
<Seipher> oh nice
<Kalidarn> not as fully featured other clients but it seems the developers have thought it out
<Seipher> its kind of bland
<Seipher> but im sure they have skins for it
<Kalidarn> with having a core a client
<Kalidarn> you can customise the colours to whatever you want
<Seipher> figures
<Seipher> so under amorak
<Seipher> can't figure out how to see my other hard drives
<Seipher> i have a 2tb drive with music
<Kalidarn> is it mounted Seipher?
<Seipher> haha probably not
<Kalidarn> if it's a NTFS disk you will need NTFS-3G
<Seipher> i use all ntfs
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Kalidarn> The ntfs-3g packages comes pre-installed in currently supported versions of Ubuntu and most NTFS devices should work out of the box without further configuration.
<Seipher> well then i should have ntfs-3g with 10.04?
<Kalidarn> yep
<Kalidarn> so u can just install ntfs-config
<Seipher> now to open it! lol
<Seipher> found it
<Kalidarn> or if u know what label it is
<Kalidarn> ie do fdisk -l
<Kalidarn> then ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Kalidarn> and then put in the fstab entry for it
<Seipher> yah i read about labeling of linux
<Seipher> but... i can't remember it all in 1 read
<Kalidarn> yah that UUID stuff is so much better :)
<Kalidarn> than what we used to have
<Seipher> lik sda1(0) or something
<Kalidarn> yeah it will have a symbolic link
<Seipher> sata disk 1 partiion 1
<Seipher> or something
<Kalidarn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2010-10-31 13:06 98E66610E665EF46 -> ../../sdc
<Kalidarn> 1
<Kalidarn> something like that
<Seipher> just gonna install the ui
<Kalidarn> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  10 2010-10-31 13:06 E23AFA063AF9D78D -> ../../sdc2
<Kalidarn> true
<Seipher> ntfs-config
<Kalidarn> you can do that i haven't used that
<Kalidarn> i hope it mounts by UUID
<Seipher> we will see :)
<Kalidarn> true
<Kalidarn> we used to mount /dev/blah to /mnt/blah
<Kalidarn> but the problem with that is, if the machine reboots and the disks change order in the BIOS
<Seipher> now that is true
<Kalidarn> they may be given different labels like /dev/sdb instead of c
<Seipher> which is why i didn't like that
<Kalidarn> that's why we have UUIDs
<Kalidarn> which are set by the filesystem
<Kalidarn> u can change it with tune2fs -U /dev/sdb <NEW UUID>
<Kalidarn> but do not do that :)
<Kalidarn> and don't do it while its mounted
<Seipher> i just installed gksudo
<Seipher> and ntfs-config
<Kalidarn> yup
<Seipher> so i have opened it up
<moetunes> it is kdesudo in kubuntu
<Seipher> lol wow
<Seipher> that was to easy
<Kalidarn> yeah don't use gksudo
<Seipher> so ummm i just mounted all my drives lol
<Kalidarn> that's a gnome dependency
<Seipher> damn
<Seipher> it worked lol
<Kalidarn> and is GTK+ :P
<Kalidarn> you want kdesudo
<FloodBotK2> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seipher> but i have gnome and kde installed both i believe
<Kalidarn> oh :P
<Seipher> not by choice
<moetunes> if it worked... :)
<Seipher> just didn't have any clue what i was doing
<Seipher> soooo...
<Seipher> lo
<Seipher> lol this is what happens when you don't know what your doing
<Seipher> you check / install it all
<moetunes> heh it'll be fine
<Kalidarn> true
<Seipher> i really want to learn though
<Kalidarn> least now u get to choose? :)
<Kalidarn> do you like KDE or gnome more?
<Seipher> kde
<Seipher> fits my windows style more
<Kalidarn> ^_^ true
<Seipher> grew up on windows
<Seipher> gnome was wack
<Seipher> lol
<Kalidarn> it has a few bugs prolly less more than gnome
<FloodBotK2> Seipher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> but gnome was ultra conservative and has nothing cool
<Seipher> well
<Seipher> i was THIS CLOSE """" to uninstalling ubuntu
<Kalidarn> also KDE is much newer (KDE4 wa almost a complete re-write) so it's been set up nicely for future versions
<Seipher> because i couldn't figure out what i was doing and there wasn't much help on installing the gui interface
<Kalidarn> yeah apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<Seipher> i basicaly did a search on my phone for commands
<Seipher> and found aptitude
<Seipher> lol yah kali
<Kalidarn> ah yeah aptitude is also used
<Seipher> but when you don't know what your doing... how do you find that
<Kalidarn> how old are you btw?
<Seipher> 26
<moetunes> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kalidarn> ah :P i've been playing with linux since i was 15 :P
<Kalidarn> (22) now
<Seipher> nice
<Seipher> i should have started earlier
<Seipher> but i was like... why... lol
<Kalidarn> its nice once you get to know it
<Seipher> i will say the modifications of it are unending
<Kalidarn> i find though because i LIKE kde i actually feel like reporting bugs and getting back traces when shit crashes
<Kalidarn> because i actually like contributing my time, when it does because i can see a lot of other people do :P
<Kalidarn> i've also kinda found that #kubuntu has lesss newbs in it than #ubuntu which is constant spammage
<Seipher> i see
<Seipher> i can tell you this
<Kalidarn> also in a lot of the KDE application channels the devs often help you
<Seipher> 99% of your normal users are not going to switch if it installs into a cmd prompt window
<Kalidarn> it shouldn't do that
<Seipher> well... maybe it was because i installed the server
<Kalidarn> that would only happen if you type server
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Seipher> lol
<Seipher> nvm then
<Kalidarn> server install does that, and that's fine lol
<Seipher> yah i was like wtf
<Seipher> i don't know how to use the server yet
<Seipher> help! haha
<FloodBotK2> Seipher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> you should have used the desktop disc ^_^
<Seipher> i wanted to actually learn though
<Kalidarn> or the DVD which is both :) that's true
<Seipher> im interested in ftp support
<Seipher> and web support
<Kalidarn> i learnt using gentoo then got lazy and decided i liked an easier distribution
<Kalidarn> and i really like Debian's package manager so ubuntu/kubuntu is the logical choice for me
<Kalidarn> i hate rpm distributions until recently they sucked at removing 'orphan dependencies'
<Kalidarn> ie when you install something, and it installs things that aren't needed anymore
<Kalidarn> also aptitude is nice
<Kalidarn> i used to use fedora when it used to use apt-get
<Seipher> ok so i mounted my drives
<Seipher> opened amarok
<Kalidarn> go cat /etc/fstab for me
<Kalidarn> im interested to see if the windows mount is done by UUID
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seipher> in windows you can usualy just right click my computer and click on manage
<Seipher> disk manager
<Kalidarn> yeah, i just want to know how the program configures the config
<Seipher> oh no idea
<Kalidarn> if you do cat /etc/fstab
<Kalidarn> it will show you each mount
<Kalidarn> something like
<Kalidarn> UUID=87feb1aa-9617-4911-99e1-cf628f466eea /mnt/sdb1      ext4    defaults,user 0 1
<FloodBotK2> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> that's for an EXT4 disk
<Seipher> oh yah
<Seipher> i see that
<Seipher> shows the Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx 64 Bit on Dual Monitors with Twin View Nvidia Graphics
<Kalidarn> for NTFS disks it should be a short one like UUID=98E66610E665EF46
<Seipher> yah it is
<Kalidarn> then the mount point /mnt/windows then the filesyste ntfs-3g
<Kalidarn> ah that's good then if it' uses UUIDs
<Seipher> 1 sec i havn't answered a question yet hehe... i could take a screen shot and send it!
<Kalidarn> use ksnapshot
<Kalidarn> Seipher: there's two things to remember about linux, also
<Kalidarn> the commandline is not necessarily harder
<Kalidarn> its a lot easier to direct someone to input a command
<Seipher> i see
<Kalidarn> than tell them where to click
<Kalidarn> also the other thing is 'using the commandline' has this stigma about it
<Kalidarn> of being a geek
<Kalidarn> which unfortunately isn't really relevant either, because some stuff is a lot easier to do that way
<Seipher> haha
<Seipher> yah i do feel pretty geek using this command line
<Seipher> but... i like to be a geek "tilts glasses"
<Kalidarn> for example
<Kalidarn> using regular expression lanague to say rename some files in a bash shellscript
<Kalidarn> is probably easier than using this GUI program http://www.bulkrenameutility.co.uk/Screenshots.php
<Seipher> how would you like me to send you this screen shot?
<Kalidarn> imageshack.us will be fine
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regular_expression :P
<Seipher> http://img121.imageshack.us/i/fstab.png/
<Seipher> good luck if you can read that
<Kalidarn> yeah i clicked on direct
<Kalidarn> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/1404/fstab.png
<Seipher> how the hell
<Seipher> lol
<Kalidarn> that's good ntfs-config does everything as it's supposed to
<Kalidarn> oh it looks like your not using graphics effects
<Kalidarn> you using nvidia or ATI?
<Seipher> nvidia
<Seipher> i did install the nvidia driver
<Seipher> to get my dual monitor working
<Kalidarn> also turn off blur
<Seipher> they called it something funning like xanurama
<Kalidarn> there seems to be a problem with blur and CPU usage
<Kalidarn> on nvidia
<Seipher> location?
<Kalidarn> system settings
<Kalidarn> desktop effects
<Kalidarn> all effects
<Kalidarn> it might be on by default
<Seipher> this under the Nvidia x server settings gui?
<Kalidarn> "Blurs the background behind semi-transparent windows"
<Kalidarn> no this is under KDE's system-settings
<Kalidarn> ie click on the K then Computer
<Seipher> now your talking my langauge!
<Seipher> lol
<Kalidarn> under Compositing State
<Kalidarn> it should say "Desktop effects are innactive" because it looks like from that screenshot you have them off
<Kalidarn> click the check box that tells you to enable them
<Seipher> im looking
<Seipher> alright so k> computer>system settings
<Seipher> then im lost
<ussher_> anyone know how to view the chat history for skype on kubuntu?  I read the docs here "http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/support/user-guides/skype-for-mac/skype-features/" and it says go to “Contacts” > “View Chat History”. but that doesnt exist on the kubuntu version i have.
<ussher_> i did find this "skype log viewer" http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/skype_log_view.html but its for windows.
<ussher_> the skype log files are .dbb files if that helps.
<epoxy> Hello.. When I browse files in Dolphin or a file menu from a program, 90% of the time it is really slow browing through directories
<epoxy> like 30 second refresh times and it blocks the rest of the desktop processes
<epoxy> any idea how to fix this?
<ussher_> epoxy: same in konqueror?
<moetunes> epoxy:  start dolphin from konsole to see any errors
<Kalidarn> Seipher: in system settings look for desktop effects
<Kalidarn> ussher_: yeah i think its some sort of binary format
<Kalidarn> or database so that makes it hard
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> im there
<Kalidarn> u can get kopete to connect to skype
<Seipher> playing with all sorts of fun stuff
<Seipher> making stuff blow up!
<Kalidarn> and then get it to do logging (skype has to be open for it to work)
<Kalidarn> Seipher: turn off Blur
<Kalidarn> if you have nvidia proprietary drivers
<ussher_> cheers Kalidarn, I would have thought that there would be a button in skype, like there is in pidgin to read old chat messages.
<Kalidarn> i found a CPU problem
<Kalidarn> there is a button in skype
<Seipher> blur is not an option under general or all effects tab for me
<Seipher> so i assume i do not have it
<Kalidarn> oh maybe then your card cannot do it
<Seipher> i have a GTX 480
<Kalidarn> oh then it should
<Kalidarn> because i have a GTX 470
<Seipher> but i installed the default driver
<Kalidarn> probably is using noaveu
<Seipher> from aptitude for nvidia
<Kalidarn> not nvidia-proprietary
<Seipher> i installed the nvidia driver from their site
<Kalidarn> which is a closed source binary driver from nvidia
<Seipher> but had no idea how to run the install
<epoxy> I take that back. When I open dolphin is usually acts ok. It's mainly when browsing with the open/save dialogs
<Kalidarn> hmmm :P your best getting it from the repositories :)
<Seipher> there you go with big words again
<Seipher> lol
<Kalidarn> ie from the ubuntu servers
<Seipher> gotcha
<Kalidarn> that way it can update and configure and manage it
<Seipher> so cmos > terminal > bash > all same thing
<Seipher> just different name for different OS\
<Kalidarn> cmos?
<Seipher> windows
<Kalidarn> no not really
<Seipher> command prompt
<Kalidarn> CMOS is nothing like those other things
<moetunes> bash is a program not a terminal
<Seipher> well it definitely doesn't have the vast features
<Seipher> ahh
<Seipher> ok
<Kalidarn> CMOS is a non volotile BIOS memory
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonvolatile_BIOS_memory :P
<Kalidarn> i think you mean MS-DOS
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> that
<Seipher> sorry
<Kalidarn> ^_^
<Kalidarn> the CMOS is the thing that tests your memory when you press the power button
<Seipher> cmos sort of replaced ms-dos back in xp... in a way it was the only way to do a command
<Seipher> you can actually do full commands in it though
<Seipher> copy files
<Seipher> move files
<Seipher> simple stuff
<Kalidarn> no that is MS-DOS
<Kalidarn> or DOS
<Kalidarn> ie Disk Operating System
<Seipher> ahh
<Seipher> ok
<Seipher> then i am mistaken
<Kalidarn> CMOS stands for Complementary metal-oxide-semiconductor (CMOS)
<Kalidarn> and is  chip on the motherboard
<Seipher> oh
<Seipher> ok
<Seipher> didn't know that was an actual chip
<Kalidarn> ^_^
<Seipher> do you use cairo-dock
<Seipher> ?
<Kalidarn> you do not use the CMOS within windows
<Kalidarn> it is operating independant
<Seipher> where are your applications installed
<Kalidarn> ie the CMOS is where you press Delete or F11
<Seipher> yah
<Kalidarn> when your booting your machine up
<Kalidarn> and it lets you set boot devices, ram timings and things like that
<Kalidarn> that actually is saved to a chip not to a hard disk
<Kalidarn> http://www.pctipstricks.com/pictures/AwardBIOS-CMOS-Setup-mainscreen.jpg :P that thing
<Kalidarn> yours probably looks like that
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> i am very familiar with bios
<Kalidarn> and it's going to be probably phased out for UEFI
<Kalidarn> :) some day
<Kalidarn> if you have a mac it already has :P
<Seipher> im constantly going through bios at work
<Kalidarn> that is one of the things i love about macs actually
<Kalidarn> you do not need grub
<Kalidarn> because it's EFI it's able to boot the OS
<Seipher> thats another thing im gonna have to learn
<Seipher> is how to manipulate grub
<Seipher> yah windows needs its own loader
<Kalidarn> actually i think it actually calls grub
<Kalidarn> i forget i don't use linux on my mac :P
<Seipher> brb i need food
<Seipher> :)
<Kalidarn> but you can have an EFI menu which is nicer than a grub one
<Kalidarn> boots straight into that, then that boots the OS
<Kalidarn> as opposed to going through all the other stuff that it  normally does
<Seipher> that would be nice
<Seipher> right now it boots sort of looks like bios
<Seipher> or still in post
<Seipher> which i would think it has to since it looks at the mbr
<Kalidarn> MBR is a partition format it has nothing to do wit it
<Kalidarn> oh
<Kalidarn> yeah lol sorry  :P
<Kalidarn> i misread that
<Seipher> hmmm
<Kalidarn> i thought you said "looks like MBR" :P
<Seipher> hehe no
<Kalidarn> lol
<Seipher> i do know how to look at the MBR though!
<Seipher> hehe
<Seipher> you get a huge hammer
<Kalidarn> and then you use GPT
<Seipher> no no just kidding
<Kalidarn> but unfortunaly if your using windfailure
<Kalidarn> you cannot use GPT if you want to boot
<Kalidarn> unless you also have EFI
<Kalidarn> grub lets you boot from GPT using BIOS :D
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> i read a bit about that
<Seipher> still have yet to use GPT
<Kalidarn> you have to have it if you want filesystems over 2TB
<Seipher> you can royally screw stuff up with software like that
<Kalidarn> as you can't do that with MBR
<Seipher> corrupt your drives
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Seipher> if you don't know what your doing
<Kalidarn> well you back stuff up first obviously
<Seipher> and i definitely dont' know enough
<Kalidarn> then i'd boot with a livecd like http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Kalidarn> format it how i like
<Kalidarn> then install my operating systems
<Kalidarn> OS installers do not let you often set GPT
<Kalidarn> ubuntu doesn't :P
<Seipher> that is true
<Seipher> windows comes with its own little partitioning thing
<Kalidarn> yeah it doesn't let you do it either
<Seipher> yah
<Seipher> plus it thinks everything is primary
<Kalidarn> well not as nicely
<Seipher> when you can really only have 4 primary
<Kalidarn> logical partitions are crap
<Kalidarn> that's why you use GPT
<Kalidarn> and you can have heaps of primaries
<Seipher> but you can't physicaly have more than 4 primaries
<Seipher> it may call them that
<Seipher> but it is logical
<Kalidarn> its just windows doesn't know how to boot off GPT with a BIOS
<Kalidarn> you can
<Kalidarn> with GPT
<Kalidarn> and if you have EFI
<FloodBotK2> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> on windows it will let you
<Kalidarn> for example on my macbook i could
<Seipher> hmmm are you sure... i believe i read that was the actualy hardware limitations
<Seipher> of a hard drive
<Seipher> some things call it primary
<Kalidarn> nope
<Seipher> i'll have to go back and re-read that one
<Kalidarn> If the disk exceeds 2 TiB - the maximum partition size representable using the 32-bit LBAs of the legacy MBR (assuming a 512 byte block size) - the size of this partition is marked as 2 TiB, ignoring the rest of disk.
<Kalidarn> that's why MBR sucks :)
<Kalidarn> also GPT had redundancy information too
<Seipher> your 22?
<Seipher> lol
<Seipher> amazing
<Seipher> you must be going to college for some sort of computer program
<Kalidarn> i have had my own computer since i was 3 :P
<Kalidarn> i am doing a computer science degree this is true but
<Kalidarn> i knew all this before then
<Seipher> yah i need to go back
<Seipher> lol i got my degree in business management
<Seipher> now i work in IT Security
<Kalidarn> my first computer was an IBM 286 AT
<Seipher> its very difficult
<Kalidarn>  network security?
<Kalidarn> cisco stuff?
<Kalidarn> security is an interest of mine, but more at a programming level
<Kalidarn> im not really interested in networking
<Kalidarn> my network works that's all i care about
<Seipher> hehe
<Seipher> no more of like
<Seipher> camera systems
<Kalidarn> oh
<Seipher> security
<Seipher> fire
<Kalidarn> ;)
<FloodBotK2> Seipher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seipher> programming them
<Kalidarn> spying on people ^_^
<Seipher> hehe
<Seipher> well...
<Seipher> investigations and stuff
<Seipher> if someone does something they shouldn't
<Seipher> we get a report
<Seipher> and we basicaly have to try and extract the video and put a report together ourselves
<Kalidarn> i have a camera by my front door
<Kalidarn> which i connect to with a web client
<Seipher> there ya go
<Kalidarn> i can see when the tards for halloween come if they do
<Kalidarn> i have a nasty surprise prepared
<Seipher> i had one when i was in an apt... got tired of my truck getting broke into every other month
<Kalidarn> i hate halloween and i don't want to have anything to do with it
<Seipher> so are you in the states?
<Seipher> im in Texas
<Kalidarn> no australia
<Seipher> ahh
<Kalidarn> but consumerism has brought it here
<Seipher> hehe
<Kalidarn> as supermarkets have advertised the crap out of those pumpkins
<Kalidarn> and stuff
<Kalidarn> they want it here BAD.
<Seipher> yah
<Kalidarn> i think its wrong to teach children that they should get candy and if they don't to do vandalism
<Seipher> i can tell ya right now there isn't many people in america who would be sitting on linux chatting in irc
<Kalidarn> whats worse is parents often follow them around to make sure nothing happens to them
<Kalidarn> its not really celebrated here
<Kalidarn> though sometimes you do see people
<Seipher> i did it occasionaly growing up
<Seipher> it was fun dressing up
<Kalidarn> one year when i pretended not to be home, my dad accidentally forgot
<Seipher> but yes there are always those cases of kids getting into trouble
<Kalidarn> and this stupid bitch put a icecream in our letterbox
<Kalidarn> so this year i have a camera prepared and im going to run out the front door and take a photo of the parents
<Seipher> haha
<Kalidarn> and tell them if any shit happens i will report them to the police for vandalism
<Kalidarn> as i dont want to have anything to do with it :P
<moetunes> this is getting pretty offtopic
<Seipher> it can be fun
<Kalidarn> yeah well parties are fine but 'holiday sanctioned vandalism isn't exactly so fun' :P
<Kalidarn> true it is offtopic.
<Seipher> true
<Seipher> so about that location of programs folder
<Kalidarn> what programs folder
<Seipher> where is the location of default programs
<Seipher> windows = c:\program files
<Kalidarn> ah in linux and UNIX we have a better system
<Landgraf> who can to enable sound in tvttime via pulseaudio?
<Kalidarn> it's called the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<moetunes> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Kalidarn> with windows you have a program files directory and everything is dumped in there
<Kalidarn> because linux and unix makes use of 'shared libraries'
<Seipher> yes
<Kalidarn> there's a library directory a bin directory a etc directory for configs etc.
<Seipher> ahhhhh
<Landgraf> ubottu: already see - don't help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kalidarn> applications things like kde are usually reside in /usr/bin /usr/share/kde4 for example
<Seipher> were would terminal reside?
<Seipher> so i can pin it to my deskto
<Seipher> p
<Kalidarn> oh you want to pin the shortcut just drag it from the menu
<Kalidarn> out
<Seipher> im using cairdo-dock
<Seipher> cairo*
<Seipher> you can set up your own icons
<Seipher> its very cool
<moetunes>  /usr/bin/konsole for kdes' terminal
<Seipher> i just don't know where the fricken terminal file is to add it
<Kalidarn> it would be in /usr/share/applications/
<Seipher> thanks moe
<Kalidarn> that's what your looking for
<Kalidarn> no Seipher
<Kalidarn> it's in /usr/share/applications/
<Kalidarn> /usr/share/applications/kde4/konsole.desktop
<Kalidarn> is the shortcut
<moetunes> the .desktop file?
<Kalidarn> yes
<moetunes> k
<Kalidarn> those are shortcusts and from memory you need to point it to that
<Kalidarn> it it has the icon and all that
<Kalidarn> also Seipher certain things in unix systems regarding the gui are standardized and are the same
<Kalidarn> whether you use gnome or KDE
<Seipher> yah i noticed that
<Kalidarn> those standards are set out by freedesktop.org
<Kalidarn> the .desktop shortcuts thing is one of them
<Kalidarn> /usr/share/applications/kde4/konsole.desktop
<Kalidarn> for example if you open that in a text editor
<Kalidarn> you'll see that it contains the type, the binary name so /usr/bin/konsole, the icon, document parth, whether or not to run in a terminal, name under other languages
<Kalidarn> and category where it should appear in the menu
<Seipher> thats nifty
<Kalidarn> for a user level they will be in /home/username/local/applications
<Kalidarn> much better than the way windows does shortcuts
<Seipher> yah i noticed i added a file to my desktop folder
<Seipher> it did not actually display on my desktop
<Seipher> was gonna figure that out later though
<Kalidarn> yeah if u dragged it from the menu out to the desktop
<Kalidarn> thats what you'd see on the desktop
<Seipher> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V58BIo6A1Lo
<Seipher> i would like to have a lot of those features
<Kalidarn> oh desktop cubes ive found while pretty
<Kalidarn> arent all that useful
<Seipher> very cool though!
<Seipher> hehe i want
<Kalidarn> and yeah i think he's using compiz
<Kalidarn> but you do not want to use that if your using KDE
<Kalidarn> but KDE can do desktop cubes with its own compositing layer
<Seipher> how?
<Kalidarn> in Desktop Effects > All Effects
<Seipher> kk
<Kalidarn> you can check the shortcut there in System Settings
<Seipher> im there
<Kalidarn> it's control F11
<Kalidarn> u can set a cylinder or a sphere if you want too
<Seipher> OMG
<Seipher> i love it! lol
<Kalidarn> i use Present Windows
<Kalidarn> that's the most useful one
<Kalidarn> i Ctrl + F8
<Kalidarn> for all desktops
<Kalidarn> ctrl + F9 for current and F7  present
<Seipher> wooo
<Seipher> OOOOOYAH
<Seipher> haha thats the goods
<Kalidarn> especially if your like me who opens a tonne of stuff
<Seipher> im actually really impressed with linux
<Seipher> lol thats why i have multiple monitors
<Seipher> you notice how he has 1 desktop spread across 2 monitors
<Seipher> i spent 30min on that
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Seipher> can't figure it out
<Kalidarn> Xinerama i used to use
<Kalidarn> and twinview i think
<Seipher> i have both enabled
<Kalidarn> which works nicely with nvidia, its changed
<Kalidarn> probably and is a lot easier to configure than it used to be
<Seipher> yah i read somewhere they said they wouldn't support it because if the 2 monitors are set to different resolutions it would cause big issues
<Seipher> they suggested just using gimp
<Seipher> to cut the image in half
<Kalidarn> i  hate monitors with different sizes
<Kalidarn> infact i hate dual monitors i prefer one massive one
<Kalidarn> i dont have to move my head
<Kalidarn> and it's good for movies
<Seipher> hahah
<Kalidarn> it's also very good when doing modeling which i for software architecture stuff
<Kalidarn> ERM diagrams all that kinda stuff
<Kalidarn> stuff you prolly haven't seen :P
<Seipher> thank the good lord!
<Seipher> nah i am interested in this stuff and should have done it for school
<Kalidarn> using like mysql workbench, rational software architect and alike
<geekosopher> my maverick install doesn't log out cleanly, when I log out, it only shows some message, but not login screen, don't know whether its kdm or x
<Seipher> but when i was 18 i didn't know what the hell i wanted
<Kalidarn> what's the message?
<geekosopher> Kalidarn: you asking me?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<moetunes> geekosopher:  using an nvidia card ?
<geekosopher> Kalidarn: it is "(process: 284): GLib-Warning **: getpwuid_r(): gailded due to unknown user id (0)"
<geekosopher> no nividia card
<geekosopher> onboard intel graphics
<moetunes> k
<geekosopher> some 845G
<geekosopher> *failed not gailed :)
<moetunes> geekosopher:  is your user borked? - does this happen with other users?
<geekosopher> moetunes: borked meaning?
<moetunes> borked = 1/2 broken - still works but not well
<geekosopher> ok
<geekosopher> the rest is all fine.... so I don't know if its borked
<moetunes> geekosopher:  the error is   unknown user id - so in konsole as that user try   id
<geekosopher> you want the output of id?
<moetunes> sure
<geekosopher> jam
<geekosopher> uid=1000(nitesh) gid=1000(nitesh) groups=1000(nitesh),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112(lpadmin),119(admin),120(sambashare)
<geekosopher> this is a clean fresh install of maverick with no hacking
<moetunes> geekosopher:  that looks fine - are you autologging in?
<geekosopher> no
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> geekosopher:  and this happens all the time?
<geekosopher> everytime
<moetunes> have you updated through apt-get?
<geekosopher> i have to switch over to tty1 login and then give reboot
<geekosopher> no
<geekosopher> fresh install from cd
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<geekosopher> update and upgrade goes fine
<moetunes> sounds like something from the install didn't go right - bad cd burn maybe
<geekosopher> :(
<moetunes> maybe try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   and see if it makes some new config
<geekosopher> sure
<moetunes> look for errors while it happens
<geekosopher> did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' it returned without any errors
<moetunes> k - try a logout again :)
<geekosopher> ok... will be back
<moetunes> luck
<geekosopher> moetunes: no luck :( though I tried a couple of things this time...
<geekosopher> i tried testing with another user on tty7 (that is just after rebooting) but logging out from there also gave me the same error
<moetunes> geekosopher:  I think kdm has a log you can check - X log might have a clue too
<moetunes> geekosopher:  does sound like kdm is the prob
<geekosopher> but if I am already logged in, and then log in to another user using new session, that new session logs out well
<geekosopher> moetunes: where do i find this log?
<moetunes> geekosopher:  should be in /var/log
<moetunes> with the other logs :)
<moetunes> The X log is in there too
<moetunes> I don't think it will be an X issue but you never know...
<geekosopher> the kdm.log has a backtrace and it complains about some segmentation fault... server aborting etc., Checking /var/log/Xorg
<moetunes> geekosopher:  I would try to reinstall kdm  -  sudo apt-get -reinstall kdm
<moetunes> iirc
<geekosopher> ok
<geekosopher> do you want to have a look at the log before I reinstall?
<moetunes> geekosopher:  after a bit of a think - does kdm stop and start ok with   sudo service kdm stop   from a tty?
<moetunes> it "might" not be kdm  - pays to check I think
<geekosopher> let me try... you mean giving kdm start from tty1 right?
<moetunes> nope
<moetunes> stop it first
<moetunes> in say tty2 do   sudo service kdm stop
<geekosopher> ok
<moetunes> don't have any running apps in the gui geekosopher
<geekosopher> i just have a konsole running in gui, is that fine
<moetunes> and then start it and see if any errors crop up]
<moetunes> and then start it and see if any errors crop up
<geekosopher> moetunes: I did stop and then start from tty2, it shows the same error on tty7 but gives me a login screen on tty8... but I guess I did not logout from tty7 becuase this irssi session is still running
<geekosopher> and no errors on tty2
<moetunes> kdm stop should have killed the X on tty7 afaik
<geekosopher> when I gave stop it showed 'kdm stop/waiting' and then on start 'kdm start/running, process ...' and switched to tty8
<geekosopher> yes, there is no gui on tty7, just that error message
<moetunes> does tty7 still have the gui? - tty8 would be used for a second X server
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> so go with the reinstall of kdm then - it seems like that is what is having issues
<geekosopher> ok
<moetunes> geekosopher:  did you do the cd check from the live cd menu?
<geekosopher> yes, it was a shipit cd, and I did cd check before going ahead with the install
<moetunes> k - seems strange tho - haven't seen anyone else with this issue lateley
<geekosopher> guess i pick up the rarest of the rare bugs :)
<moetunes> stuff happens.. :)
<elimental> Oh grate Ubuntu 11.04 will default to Unity desktop... Doesnt Mark know thats the reason I am here instead of buntu :)
<elimental> Ubuntu*
<moetunes> obviously not...
<geekosopher> did 'sudo apt-get --reinstall kdm' and it says 'E: Invalid operating kdm'
<geekosopher> was the syntax right? let me check manpage
<moetunes> geekosopher:  I'm not on a box that uses apt so I can't check
<geekosopher> i think it should have had a command after the --reinstall option
<geekosopher> is it ok if I give sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdm?
<moetunes> try -install
<moetunes> or not
<geekosopher> i checked the manpage for apt-get, it does not have any option like -install
<moetunes> geekosopher:  yep I was wrong with the -install bit
<geekosopher> I gave sudo apt-get --reinstall install kdm
<moetunes> k
<geekosopher> it installed kdm again
<geekosopher> i am going to log out and reboot now and see
<geekosopher> one little thing i observed while reinstalling... it did not download the package from internet, may be it was already there in cache; is it okay? no errors during install though
<moetunes> geekosopher:  we repackaged the one in /var/cache/apt/packages before
<geekosopher> so I guess it is fine, right?
<moetunes> geekosopher:  try apt-get clean then update and reinstall maybe
<geekosopher> ok
<geekosopher> done, time to log out
<jonbet> does anyone here talking about sound driver?
<elimental> You haveing sund issues?
<elimental> sound*
<moetunes> basic sound steps are listed here
<moetunes> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jonbet> no, just my output sounds bad
<moetunes> is it intel hd ?
<jonbet> i'm going there
<elimental> dam you stole my line :)
<jonbet> its intel hd realtek alc1200
<moetunes> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<elimental> I fixed mine with one simple command "apt-get remove pulseaudio"
<geekosopher> moetunes: no luck, still the same
<jonbet> i mean, i want to add equalizer function like this driver had on windows, so it will sounds good
<geekosopher> should i go ahead and file a bug for this?
<elimental> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto is alsy very helpfull
<moetunes> geekosopher:  time to see if X has any issues and you could check   dmesg   in konsole
<elimental> also
<geekosopher> got the output of dmesg in a text file, now what?
<jonbet> i've got it, want to send for a moment
<jonbet> can i attach it using this smuxi? how?
<geekosopher> at the end of the dmesg output there are some lines about 'info='Failed name lookup..."'
<moetunes> geekosopher:  the lines just above that will tell what was trying a name lookup
<jonbet> [    0.505039] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<jonbet> no other failed word
<geekosopher> it is '...apparmor-"DENIED" operation="file_perm"'
<jonbet> its just apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" or "profile_load"
<jonbet> than.. Intel AES-NI instructions are not detected
<jonbet> elimental: apt-get remove pulseaudio give message: E: Unable to locate package pulse-aduio
<elimental> oneword
<jonbet> what do u mean
<moetunes> pulseaudio not pulse-audio
<jonbet> still got same message
<jonbet> E: Unable to locate package pulseaduio
<moetunes> it is aud not adu
<moetunes> audio
<elimental> jonbet: sorry dam isp decided now's the time to drop me and renew IP
<jonbet> do u want to continue?
<elimental> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<elimental> one word
<jonbet> y
<jonbet> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<jonbet> im using alsa Driver Version 1.0.23 want to update to 1.0.9 does anybody know whare the alsa history link
<jonbet> alsa Driver Version 1.0.23 is newer than 1.0.9
<Kalidarn> no DBG package for akonadi-kde-resource-googledata ?
<Seipher> #irc.freenode.net #cairo-dock
<yofel> zz_Kalidarn: no -dbg package, but there is a -dbgsym package in the debug archives
<yofel> zz_Kalidarn: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash for the sources
<markus> hello, i want to rename directories with krename but this does not work, because it will rename files...
<markus> the files are ok, but 50 directories got a wrong directory name.
<markus> is someone able to help
<monte_> can anyone offer some assitance
<Peace-> hi channel
<twist> zzz
<smooph> Hi ... I have a problem with truecrypt ... when I mount truecrypt as user1 (my desktop kde user) I can access the mounted disk just fine with that user ... problem is that my mythtv backend runs as user mythtv and it cannot access the mountpoint ... truecrypt uses uid=gid=1000 (user1's uid and gid) ... how can I allow user2 access to the partition ...
<Peace-> smooph: changing gid
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> should be 000 i guess?
<Peace-> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Peace-> !fat
<Peace-> omg
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<smooph> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<beaver74__> ich würde mir gern in dem miniprg "news" die aktuellen kubuntu 10.10 updates anzeigen lassen, welche adresse müsste dazu eingetragen werden?
<beaver74__> hey erstmal :) habe kein rss feed finden können
<moetunes> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<beaver74__> sry :) now is see it, its not the german # ... sorrry, i will ask there ;)
<beaver74__> -r
<beaver74__> bye, thanks moetunes
<moetunes> np :)
<beaver74__> :P
<olskolirc> where is my vlc log please?  I can't open my pvr 150 card with vlc anymore to watch tv
<peace_> mmm
<moetunes> olskolirc:  normally in ~/.config/vlc
<olskolirc> thanks moetunes
<peace_> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=57061
<peace_> google vlc log where is
<peace_> ,..
<BluesKaj> howdy
<olskolirc> i lost /dev/video0 how do i get it back please?
<moetunes> is it called /dev/video1 now?
<olskolirc> yes moetunes
<olskolirc> what happened moetunes ?
<moetunes> olskolirc:  no idea... :)
<ilika> whats the recommended partition size for kubuntu? just basic use.. browsing web / pidgin and open office
<peace_> ilika: you should use 10 15 gb for /
<peace_> ilika: for home what you wnat
<James147> ilika: 10-20 gig for the system + what you want for files
<moetunes> ilika:  I would use 10gb for / some for swap and the rest for home
<ilika> yeah thats what I figured, 15gb
<ilika> So If i have 2gb ram, swap should be 3gb, right/
<James147> ilika: doesnt need to be :)
<ilika> well, recomended
<James147> ilika: you dont really need more then 2gig
<James147> ilika: but if your not doing anything that requires that much then you dont really need swap
<moetunes> depends if you suspend/hibernate or not
<James147> ^^ and that :)
<ilika> is it the "filesystem" hd ram" ?
<James147> ilika: basically, it is also used to stre the ram during a hibernation
<ilika> ok, where would I find all drivers to my system? Asus eee pc, 1005ha
<James147> ilika: that model should just work
<ilika> ok cool
<ilika> so when I browse for freeware, what type of linux package should I look for?
<ilika> for kubuntu
<James147> ilika: you would first use kpackagekit and see if it knows about it (it should be installed)
<James147> ilika: but kubuntu uses the .deb packages
<ilika> is it based on debian packages?
<James147> yes
<ilika> ok cool
<ilika> so what's apt get <software> what kind of package is that?
<James147> ilika: apt-get fetches .debs from the web and then runs dpkg on them
<ilika> i see
<moetunes> there are 20,000+ free apps in the repositories  - you   sudo apt-get install application
<ilika> where is a full (official) list of all those apps?
<ilika> sorted by popularity
<moetunes> I don't think there is one...
<James147> ilika: not sure you would get a list sorted by populatiry...
<moetunes> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<James147> ilika: eaiest way to look for packages is useing kpackagekit
<ilika> I guess Sorceforge
<ilika> ok i'll check it
<James147> ilika: no, sourceforge dosent list what is inside the kubuntu repos... although some of whats in sourceforge is in the repos there is no garente that everything is
<ilika> I see, and is there a package to run Windows apps?
<ilika> like Wine?
<James147> ilika: umm... wine...
<ilika> is it easy to use?
<James147> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<James147> ilika: if it works it is... if it dosent then no :)
<ilika> ok, installing kubuntu, I wonder why ubuntu's default xwindow system is gnome, kde is much better looking
<orpras> I have a serious problem with my window controls flickering whenever the pointer passes over them.  Any ideas as to what is going on?  I am using the non-free radeon drivers on a Toshiba P500
<ilika> James147: what boot manager does kubuntu install?
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ilika> ok, i'll need to have win as default boot
<ilika> and is it recommended to create ext3 ?
<James147> ilika: you can cofigure grub to pick windows as the default
<James147> ilika: I use ext4
<ilika> I used Partition Magic 10, only options were ext 2 and 3
<yofel> ilika: the default is ext4 which works fine, you can use ext3 if you want of course by doing manual partitionling
<James147> ilika: the installer can formate the drive
<yofel> (default in the installer)
<ilika> ok im exactly on Disk Setup screen
<ilika> I do see /dev/sda3 16.1 gb HD I made in windows
<ilika> and I clicked "Install alongside other os's|" should I just continue with that?
<James147> ilika: I would do manual partitioning... you can set it up exactly how you want it then
<ilika> ah yeah, thats better
<ilika> i see /dev/sda3 type: ext4 16gb, how would I take 3gb from that and make a swap
<James147> ilika: I would just create a swap file after the installation...
<ilika> hmm I clicked "new parition table" and created a swap, now it's thinking forever
<James147> ilika: dont click that button :S
<ilika> already did, and it said that there's no going back lol
<James147> ilika: it will delete windows partitions.... (the change should be only in memory so you should be able to exit without actually doing anything
<ilika> it will delete my windows paritions now? even though the ext4 parition was highlighted and then I clicked "new parition table"
<ilika> ?
<James147> ilika: new partition table create a new partition table for the disk.... dosent matter what partition is selected, it will delete them all
<ilika> woops
<ilika> can I just cancel it? reboot pc now?
<James147> ilika: I would try going back then forward again (let it rescan the partitions, to see if it actually changed anything)
<ilika> its still spinning..
<James147> :S
<ilika> I wonder what would happen if I just rebooted now
<ilika> hey it worked fine
<James147> ^^ you still have your partitions?
<ilika> I see now /dev/sda3 swap  3000 mb, and free space 13,132 mb
<ilika> yeah
<ilika> i guess it formatted the ext only
<ilika> i still see 2 ntfs (c: and d:)
<ilika> ok, now, I need "device for boot loader installation"
<James147> ilika: that should be /dev/sda for a single hdd system
<ilika> yeah
<ilika> i clicked install now it says "No root file system is defined"
<James147> ilika: you need to sate which partition you want to install it to (set the mount point to '/')
<ilika> i did, I highlighted /dev/sda4
<James147> ilika: you need to edit it and set the mount point to /
<ilika> yes
<ilika> ext4 journaling file system, format partition, mount point /
<olskolirc> i see according to the forums losing /dev/video0 happened when i plugged in my logitech 250 cam...how do I get /dev/video0 back its now /dev/video1 which just shows white space and no sound
<ilika> James147: yeah I just edited it again, and it started setup
<ilika> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee14/apogee91/boot.jpg
<James147> ilika: you havent set the mount point
<olskolirc> how do I modprobe my video for my hauppauge pvr 150 please?
<ilika> what keyboard should I choose if I have another language on my keyb?
<ilika> Variant i mean
<ilika> found it
<ilika> what does sda stand for?
<ilika> why isnt it hda
<James147> ilika: sd started being used for the newer sata disks i believe, but is now just used for everything (on newer hardware at least) not entirly sure why
<ilika> James147: it just loaded for first time, boy it looks different!
<ilika> where do I setup wireless connection?
<olskolirc> how do I modprobe for my hauppauge pvr 150 driver please?
<James147> ilika: click the network widget thats probally in the systray
<ilika> James147: it looks weird, the desktop has a search form i nthe middle, and all buttons are huge
<James147> ilika: your using the netbook interface
<ilika> how do I change it ?
<ilika> i hate it
<James147> ilika: system settings > workspace
<James147> ^^ but the netbook interface is much better designed for smaller screens
<ilika> what do you use? laptop appearnace
<ilika> ?
<James147> ilika: i use the desktop interface on my desktop and  the netbook on my netbook
<ilika> hmm
<ilika> i cant figure to change it to desktop look
<James147> ilika: open system settings click on "workspace" and change the workspace type to desktop
<ilika> Desktop theme?
<ilika> air / air for notebooks / oxygen
<ilika> i click apply and nothing happens
<James147> ilika: no...
<James147> not workspace appearence, just "workspace"
<ilika> ahh
<ilika> thats better
<ilika> for some reason I am still not connected
<ilika> I clicked network connections / wireless / add - scan
<ilika> put the wpa2 personal password
<ilika> and no ip yet
<James147> ilika: click on the network widget in teh system tray
<ilika> there we go
<ilika> "the package firefox.... has not been found"
<ilika> therefore it cannot be installed
<James147> ilika: run this in a terminal: "sudo apt-get update"
<ilika> ok
<James147> (or click the "check for updates" button in kpackagekit)
<ilika> kubuntu is really user friendly
<James147> yup
<ilika> James147: it's on 89% what does that cmd do?
<ilika> updates all my packages?
<James147> ilika: it fetches a new list of apckages and versions so that your computer knows whats availble (and what needs updating)
<James147> ilika: it dosent actually upgrade the packages, just tells you what can be
<ilika> and for installed packages does it auto update>?
<ilika> ok
<James147> ilika: this commands upgrades installed packages: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ilika> whats the "winamp" for kubuntu?
<James147> ilika: amarok :)
<BluesKaj> hi James147
<James147> Hey BluesKaj
<ilika> cool =]
<ilika> i remember years agho it used to be xmmp or something
<smooph> xmpp is more winamp style but kubuntu uses amarok as the default music player
<James147> ilika: I would install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' to get mp3 support as well as support for many other restricted formates
<BluesKaj> google earth crashes ....here we go again , are we gonna have probs with them again , non of so called fixes on the forums work on my setup
<ilika> how?
<smooph> simplay play a mp3 in amarok
<smooph> you will see
<James147> ilika: to install kubuntu-restricted-extras search for it in kpackagekit or type on a command line (after the other commands have finished) "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-resstricted-extras"
<BluesKaj> it seems libedvdcss2 isn't included in the restricted packages as before
<smooph> it can't be for legal reasons i think
<yofel> hm, there I want to try amarok again and I get no sound o.O
 * yofel looks at phonon
<ilika> happy holoween guys
<yofel> +1
<pipmuggen> Question about knetworkmanager and IPv6 in kubuntu 10.10. I do get an IPv6-address via DHCP if I am using dhclient manually, but with knetworkmanager I only get an IPv4 address. Why so? Do I have to enable something special in nm?
<ilika> Halloween
<yofel> great, pulse was last in the music output list o.O
<ilika> how do I check how much GB is /home (sorry for such newbie questions)
<yofel> ilika: not sure about the GUI method, cli would be 'df -h'
<yofel> ah, opening the properties of a folder in /home will show the device size and usage too in dolphin
<BluesKaj> pipmuggen, connected by ethernet ?, if so IPv6 is probly determined / set by your router
<ilika> yofel: I cant see properties
<yofel> ilika: right click -> properties
<BluesKaj> net work manager is a pita , it should be banned , it works ok on common wifi chips on laptops
<ilika> i only have add entires
<ilika> entries
<ilika> ah i see, thanks
<ilika> file - properties
<yofel> ah, that too, what I meant was: right click on the folder list (or a folder) and properlies is the bottom element in the list (at least here)
<BluesKaj> Nm on ethernet is mainly useless../etc/network /nterfaces works well without NM
<ilika> ok, thanks, and how can I disable the annoying window that pops up for a password each time I try to install a package
<pipmuggen> BluesKaj: yep..
<pipmuggen> ok, fuck nm then.. :/
<IdleOne> !language | pipmuggen
<ubottu> pipmuggen: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> pipmuggen, check this out , http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<smooph> hi i have a problem with the truecrypt
<smooph> i want to allow 2 users access to the mounted volume
<smooph> but truecrypt for some reason uses different options other from what i selected
<smooph> http://pastebin.com/0vpgyVyZ
<FloodBotK2> smooph: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> pipmuggen, and this , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<pipmuggen> BluesKaj: yeah, I know. thanks for ur help :)
<BluesKaj> ok, hallowe'en stuff to do... later
<TheLimeRunner> Hello
<TheLimeRunner> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 with Gnome, I want to try Kubuntu, installing the kubuntu-desktop package will let me use either Gnome or KDE right?
<smooph> TheLimeRunner: yes
<smooph> before you login you can choose the desktop
<TheLimeRunner> Okay, thanks. I do it with LXDE as well but I just wanted to make sure it'd work with KDE too.
<TheLimeRunner> Oh and one more question, can I use Synaptic in Kubuntu?
<smooph> yes
<TheLimeRunner> Okay, thanks. :)
<smooph> kubuntu uses kpackagekit but you can of course use any gnome program you want ... it might look different than the rest
<TheLimeRunner> I might try out kpackageit I've never really used it.
<TheLimeRunner> Worth a shot.
<smooph> its always good to try things ... I for example use pidgin (gnome) not kopete (kde)
<TheLimeRunner> My gnome apps will work fine, just might look a little different?
<smooph> yes
<TheLimeRunner> Okay. :)
<TheLimeRunner> KDE uses QT primarily, right?
<smooph> yes
<TheLimeRunner> ALright, thanks again.
<deostroll> part
<iksik> hello
<iksik> any one is using INTEL GMA4500 under kubuntu mabe?
<Frederick> hi folks justasmall foubst is it oki to install kubuntu 10.1 over an old install and rewrite the data over grub?
<iksik> help please ;)
<Seegorf> Afternoon peoples , i recently migrated to ubuntu  i'm looking for an irc client witch can be configured so i can have more them one channels in active view
<Seegorf> any one can point me to the right client ?
<Peace-> iksik: ?
<Peace-> iksik: kubuntu 10.10 like ubuntu 10.10 has got some regression on intel video cards...
<Peace-> unluckly
<iksik> :/
<iksik> then... there is no way to make it works?
<Peace-> iksik: well thre could be....
<Peace-> i mean upgrading the kernel
<Peace-> with the new driver for intel card...
<Peace-> but it's almost a waste of time...
<Peace-> because ... is a danger thing
<Peace-> unstability...
<Peace-> and some stuff like that...
<Peace-> iksik: i was on 10.10 but i came back to 10.04 here there is an intel gma945
<iksik> well, i'm using 10.10. on mine desktop without issues ( but video is nvidia card )
<iksik> 10.04 is installed on my developer worstation
<Peace-> some video cards have problem with the new kernel
<Peace-> i guess is written on the release note...
<Peace-> !releasenote
<Peace-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<Peace-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Known Issues
<iksik> hm
<iksik> then i need to change distro :|
<Peace-> iksik: well the kernel is alwasy a shit
<tsimpson> Peace-: watch your language
<Peace-> iksik: you always need to get a nice kernel
<Peace-> tsimpson: yea yea
<Peace-> tsimpson: could support a little more instead to controll this stuff?
 * Peace- wandering if it0s abot
<tsimpson> Peace-: my level of activity in this channel does not determine your adherence to the rules
<iksik> Peace-, hmm, kernel is the only reason of it?
<Peace-> iksik: kde it0s pretty  stable
<Peace-> i mean kde 4.5.2 it's a good release so... the other problems must be only into the kernel
<iksik> uhm
<Peace-> iksik: i mean if you have not changed your devices
<Peace-> you should keep the old kernel and upgrade kde
<iksik> well this workstation is new, and in few days, i'll have another 3
<iksik> ;/
<iksik> with exactly the same intel;
<Peace-> wow
<Peace-> iksik: you could consider to keep kubuntu 10.04
<Peace-> i guess it's nice release
<andeeeuk> hey everyone
<andeeeuk> has anyone in here installed unity to try it out?
<iksik> Peace-, i've got 10.04 on my DVD, then it's default on all workstation
<Peace-> iksik: **.10 release to me are not nice release
<Peace-> andeeeuk: well this is kubuntu channel unity it's gtk stuff
<Peace-> gtk stuff .... #ubuntu
<andeeeuk> ok thanks
<Peace-> iksik: i will consider to do not upgrade to XX.10 if you want a nice system anymore just use XX.04
<Peace-> in these years i have seen less problem into XX.04
<iksik> well, the system ( if it's not from MIcrosoft ) it's really doesn't matter for me... it can be recovered/reinstalled in few minutes if something will crash - developers are working on mounted filesystem from central server.. then ... ;] all files are safe
<andreas> Sie haben den Kanal betreten
<andreas> Sie haben den Kanal verlassen
<cylob> why is ktorrent so slow
<Argadan> Hi. I've got a problem that my NetworkManager does not see wifi. seems like it can't see the device itself. can someone help with that?
<Argadan> using kubuntu 10.10
<sinthetek> i seem to be having an issue in meerkat with my login themes. the 'get login themes' dialog indicates the new ones i chose have been installed but they don't show up in the selection
<sinthetek> when i use 'Get New Themes', do i have to install them afterwards or something? if so, where do they get downloaded to?
<maxp1864> ciao
<Mamarok> sinthetek: that should be doable from the System Settings
<sinthetek> Mamarok: yeah... it seems to 'Get' them but they do not appear
<Spencer_> hello?
<Spencer_> I need help
<Mamarok> sinthetek: how did you get it anyway? Normally you do this in System Settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Desktop Theme, click on the Get New Themes button
<Mamarok> that installs it
<sinthetek> Mamarok: the only indication they are installed is that when i go to 'Get New Themes' again, it says 'Uninstall' next to the themes i installed
<Mamarok> !ask  Spencer_
<Spencer_> i need help
<Spencer_> ;\
<Mamarok> !ask | Spencer_
<ubottu> Spencer_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spencer_> ok srry
<sinthetek> Mamarok: i did it through system settings -> login screen -> Get new themes
<Mamarok> sinthetek: and it is not in the list?
<sinthetek> no
<Mamarok> oh, you mean KDM theme
<rethus> can i configure kde to show 2 virtual desktop at the same time on a big (26zoll) tft?
<sinthetek> under the theme tab the only one it shows is still 'ethais'
<rethus> background is:
<Mamarok> maybe it's not working, these themes are 3rd-party, sometimes it goes wrong
<Mamarok> sinthetek: which theme is it?
<rethus> now i have 2 tft, but like to buy only one big one
<sinthetek> i know one of them worked on my cousin's netbook, i tried to install several
<Mamarok> sinthetek: give me an example so I can try
<sinthetek> 'kubuntu close up edit', kstarboard kdm...
<sinthetek> this is with meercat, by the way
<Mamarok> yep, let me try that
<sinthetek> brb
<Spencer_> OK, I wanted to get ubuntu, and I have windows xp, so I got the ubuntu Windows installer and installed it, and I rebooted, and It had Windows xp on the boot menu and ubuntu, but when I go to ubuntu, it goes to either power saver mode then black, but the computer is still on, but its just black. or it goes to install ubuntu try ubuntu with out installing menu and its purple, when I click any of those things, it goes black then power sa
<Spencer_> ver mode then black and repeats! So I went back on xp and I burned ubuntu to a CD and the same thing happpened but when I boot from CD, it goes black also. so I ordered a CD from the site and It should be here within 7-10 weeks but I dont want to wait, can someone help?
<Mamarok> sinthetek: how silly, why does it give an external link? The Author should upload it to kde-looks.org, without causing that hassle to have to download it first
<maco> Spencer_: same thing'll likely happen. teh shipit's are no different from your burned one. it seems to be mis-detecting your monitor
<Spencer_> how  do i fix it
<seawing> Can someone answer a question about a fresh 10.10 install?
<Peace-> seawing: ?
<Peace-> just jumped in
<Peace-> what's your question
<seawing> OK
<Spencer_> can sum1 answer my question?
<Spencer_> OK, I wanted to get ubuntu, and I have windows xp, so I got the ubuntu Windows installer and installed it, and I rebooted, and It had Windows xp on the boot menu and ubuntu, but when I go to ubuntu, it goes to either power saver mode then black, but the computer is still on, but its just black. or it goes to install ubuntu try ubuntu with out installing menu and its purple, when I click any of those things, it goes black then power sa
<Spencer_> <Spencer_> ver mode then black and repeats! So I went back on xp and I burned ubuntu to a CD and the same thing happpened but when I boot from CD, it goes black also. so I ordered a CD from the site and It should be here within 7-10 weeks but I dont want to wait, can someone help?
<seawing> so I did a fresh install and lots of things seem to be going wrong. things open really slow, firefox and opera will connect to the internet for a while then not. plasma crashed, etc.  do you think I just need to start over again?
<maco> Spencer_: if someone knows the answer, they'll give it. repeating doesnt really help
<Peace-> seawing: i suggest to  do
<Spencer_> srry
<Peace-> seawing: sudo apt-get update
<Peace-> seawing: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peace-> seawing: sudo apt-get -f install
<Peace-> seawing: if nothing happend
<Peace-> seawing: create a new user , add to admin group
<maco> Spencer_: the old cd mode, i'd have said hit f6 and remove "quiet splash" and put in "text" but the new cd is stupidly different... though, is this ubuntu or kubuntu? (you're in the kubuntu channel right now) -- the kubuntu cd is still the old way
<Peace-> seawing: try to login with the new user
<Peace-> seawing: if nothing happend i guess you have to remove kde and reinstall it
<Peace-> to remove kde
<Peace-> do this
<seawing> reinstall KDE and not do a whole system install?
<Peace-> seawing: you can install only kde
<Peace-> before to reinstall everything
<seawing> OK
<Peace-> maybe some packaged is installed bad
<Peace-> and so...
<Peace-> seawing: you can find how to get pure gnome desktopp here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome ...
<Peace-> seawing: but... you have not to install gnome ...
<Peace-> seawing: the last package is sudo apt-get install gnome-dektop
<Peace-> and you have to remove that srting
<Peace-> string
<Peace-> and put sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> but it's a trick to get every kde packaged removed
<Peace-> and reinstalled agaiun
<Peace-> again
<seawing> so, install gnome, remove KDE, then install KDE?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> in that page there is a a stirng
<Peace-> Remove Kubuntu
<Peace-> that is a list of package
<Peace-> to remove every kde -package
<Peace-> so you have only the kernel
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> but the last string is sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> you have not to copy that
<Peace-> i mean it's something like that
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-commo adsfadfa basbbaabbadfasdkfghsahfashfiaosdhfioahsdfoahdfoidahfoa
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-commo adsfadfa basbbaabbadfasdkfghsahfashfiaosdhfioahsdfoahdfoidahfoa ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-destkop
<Peace-> you have to
<Peace-> do instead
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove akonadi-server akregator amarok amarok-commo adsfadfa basbbaabbadfasdkfghsahfashfiaosdhfioahsdfoahdfoidahfoa ; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> that is a trick to get kde removed
<Peace-> and reinstalled again
<Peace-> ...
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> thank you FloodBotK2
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> seawing: are you here?
<maco> um what are the keyboard bashings for?
<seawing> yyes
<Peace-> maco: ?
<maco> oh nevermind
<Peace-> seawing: wait a moment
<Peace-> seawing: have youi 10.10?
<Peace-> seawing: or 10.04
<seawing> 10.10
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> wait
<olskolirc> am in here/
<olskolirc> ?
<yofel> olskolirc: if you're asking if you're here, yes you are
<olskolirc> thanks yofel
<Peace-> seawing: you have to do http://pastebin.com/cL6rYa1t
<Peace-> seawing: but only if the other solutions doesn't work
<Peace-> good luck everyone reboting trying ppa kernel
<leonardo_> !buona sera
<buntunub> hey all, I am running Kubuntu Lucid and want to upgrade to KDE 4.5.2... Is there any way I can do this or does anyone know of a ppa that has it?
<dborba> hey - anyone have any idea how i might be able to get beep to work on a shell? right now it produces no sound
<yofel> buntunub: please see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.2
<Spencer_> HELP PLZZZ
<yofel> Spencer_: that's a rather tricky problem you have, I'm no expert on this, but can you try to add 'nomodeset' to the kernel boot line? if you didn't try that already (that should try a fallback video mode) do you know how?
<Spencer_> no
<Spencer_> how?
<yofel> Spencer_: give me a sec, need to check how you do that on the live disk again..
<yofel> Spencer_: maverick? kubuntu?
<Spencer_> ubunto 10
<slact> I have run out of ideas and knowledge on getting flash sound working with kde on linux mint...
<chuy_max> hi, I want to login to my FTP server using a GUI. I can do it through ftp command (console), but I'm failing when I'm using any GUI, such as konqueror, filezilla and kftpgrabber
<chuy_max> any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<dhalsimm> chuy_max, what is the error message you're getting
<chuy_max> dhalsimm, in Konqueror I'm not getting any. I just get a blank page after entering my username and password. kftpgrabber stays here: *** Establishing data connection with 76.79.129.74:30,107...
<chuy_max> dhalsimm, filezilla says: Error:	Connection timed out. Error: Failed to retrieve directory listing
<chuy_max> filezilla also says: Status: Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead
<dhalsimm> chuy_max,  could it be from kde's proxy settings?
<chuy_max> mmm, nope, no proxy settings
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys how do you change back to ALSA in maverick... my sound card doesnt work now that it uses PULSE
<david_> oups
<ForzaPalermo> hmm actually it works, but only in my Virtual Machines.. not through Amarok, or anything in KDE
<ForzaPalermo> that make any sense?
<moetunes> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<yofel> ForzaPalermo: what is phonon set to use?
<yofel> pulseaudio appears here as 'internal audio analog stereo'
<ForzaPalermo> yofel: you wont bliev ethis, but since ive started my virtual machine, everyhting is working.
<ForzaPalermo> my sound card now appears in kubuntu
<ForzaPalermo> does that make any sense?
<ForzaPalermo> hmm well ialso downloaded alsa-firmware-loaders. maybe that did it?
<yofel> no idea, I don't know too much about sound, esp. not on the hardware side
<ForzaPalermo> its just weird because it used to need specific drivers like a few versions back, then it just WORKED, now since the upgrade i had a problem, but never troubleshooted until tday.
<ForzaPalermo> oh well as long as it works.
<draik> What is the command for reinstalling grub?
<neverwhere> sudo update-grub
<neverwhere> have you completely removed grub?
<draik> No, but I can't seem to boot from my 2nd HDD
<yofel> update-grub doesn't reinstall grub, just updates the configuration
<yofel> !grub2 | draik this should have some more info
<ubottu> draik this should have some more info: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sinthetek> Mamarok: no idea. also, why would it give an option to uninstall it if it isn't already installed?
<javier__> hi.Got problems when upgrading to Maverick. kNetwork manager is my only program for connecting internet (just removed wicd, that was making problems) and shows "invalid state", though I'm connected to the internet. Someone can help me fixing it?
<Mamarok> sinthetek: I didn't manage to install it either, but I also gave up a bit fast I think. We should talk to the author and suggest the packages are uploaded to http://kde-look.org instead of putting it on some external server. Also, making the splash screen more compliant with KDE would be a good idea, currently it's not
<javier__> Hi. got problems with knetwork manager when upgrading to 10.10
<javier__> im connected to the internet even when it says "invalid state" and it feels like its gonna make problems
<chuy_max> hi, do you know how can I change Konqueror's ftp from passive mode to active mode?
<javier__> I think it can be because I had knetwork maneger together with wicd, and now that I removed wicd, the problem persist
<Sir_Konrad> after installing kubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu 10.04 install, I get the KDE cursor on GNOME! How do I fix that?
<yofel> Sir_Konrad: reconfigure the x-cursor-theme alternative
<yofel> javier__: any errors in .xsession-errors
<yofel> ?
<yofel> and is the network-manager service started?
<javier__> mmm
<javier__> i will try to find an answer
<yofel> 'initctl status network-manager' for the latter part
<javier__> in konsole?
<javier__> got "network-manager start/running, process 955"
<yofel> ok, NM works then, I would look at ~/.xsession-errors for any KNM errors then
<javier__> yofel: waw! that file is full of lines with errors :)
<javier__> yofel: Im serching for KNM ones
<yofel> that file contains all errors that the GUI applications you start in X would usually send to STDERR on konsole, so it's usually pretty large if you're logging in for a while
<javier__> but couldnt find the word knetworkmanager there
<yofel> javier__: are you using knm or the plasma applet? the plasma applet should be the default for maverick
<javier__> yofel: I can't find it. But it must be a bug. KNM is the only program I have right now for connecting internet (I removed wicd a while ago) and it says Im not connect. And I am indeed
<javier__> yofel: you mean I could be connected throw plasma applet?
<amichair> after upgrade to maverick all the kmixer channel controls are gone, only main one left - any idea how to adjust the separate channels?
<javier__> yofel: mmm, now I doubt. I could connected throw plasma applet
<javier__> yofel: I mean, i dont know it. Im refering all the time as KNM to that icon I have in my sistem tray. The symbol of the program is kind of  blue "m"
<yofel> javier__: can you check what package is installed? network-manager-kde or plasma-widget-management?
<yofel> *plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<yofel> (you can't have both installed by design)
<javier__> yofel: you know, if got both of them. I checked it
<javier__> yofel: thing is, is a new problem that connects with old problems im having
<yofel> that somewhat... impossible, as the package manager should refuse to have them both installed...
<javier__> so, i have installed kNM and wicd and unistalled them several times in the last few months
<yofel> you *are* running maverick as you said?
<javier__> yes, i am, i upgraded this afternoon
<javier__> i went to kpackagekit and went to installed packages
<javier__> and i have a lot of things
<javier__> yofel: that one plasma-widget-networkmanager
<javier__> and also "network-manager", "network-manager-pptp", "network-manager-pptp-gnome" and "network-manager-pptp-kde"
<javier__> maybe somewhere there is the problem that is mixing up the whole thing
<yofel> ok, installing the plasma widget should have removed knm though, do you have the widget actually in the panel? (the other NM package sound right)
<yofel> *packages
<javier__> but, what do you mean exacly with the widget in the panel? (sorry for my low knowledge with the english names :)
<yofel> javier__: can you check .xsession-errors for *any* network messages? network messages here show up as 'kded(PID)/Network Management (service) ...'
<javier__> in panel I have one icon
<javier__> i find errors
<javier__> I copy them
<javier__> kded(1496)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
<javier__> only that actually
<javier__> in the panel what I have is an icon of the place where you connect the cable (meaning no cable connected, even I'm  using wired connection
<javier__> if i click there, it says not available wired neither wlan
<yofel> hm, ok, can you remove the Icon and add the widget again?
<javier__> and i click in wlan (that's the weirdest) plasma breaks, something happens. I only see the icons of my desktop for 5 seconds (with no deskop behind them) and then everything comes back normal
<javier__> ok, i'll do that
<javier__> yofel: can you repeat that? I just lost your message
<javier__> yofel: i have plasma-widget-networkmanager
<yofel> javier__: try to remove the widget from the panel, then add the Network Management widget back again
<javier__> ok, i did that already with no results
<amichair> after upgrade to maverick all the kmixer channel controls are gone, only main one left - any idea how to adjust the separate channels?
<yofel> javier__: do you get *any* reaction if you run 'sudo service network-manager restart' in konsole? (that will probably disconnect the network connection though)
<javier__> yofel: well, I will try
<javier__> yofel: got this: network-manager start/running, process 3197
<James147> amichair: you should be able to via alsamixer (terminal app)
<yofel> javier__: did widget react in any way?
<javier__> yofel: no...
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, seems like kded doesn't want to talk to network-manager o.O
<amichair> James147: thanks, is this a known bug in kmix?
<javier__> do you think i could remove some of those packages (those you said should have been removed) and restart?
<javier__> maybe there is some interaction with so many packages and there is the problem
<amichair> James147: actually, also in system settings multimedia device preferences there is no longer an option to select the output, they all appear the same ("Internal audio analog stereo")
<yofel> javier__: well, can you first try if it happens with a blank kde configuration? (rename the .kde folder in your use home directory)
<LOGAN> is there a version that has VLC, Firefox, Thunderbird, Pidgen, Inkscape, Gimp and more apps that are multiplatform?
<James147> amichair: Think it might be due to pulseaudio...  you could try clicking the configure channels button in kmix to see if they arnt just hidden
<amichair> James147: nope, there's nothing there
<yofel> *user home directory  - I'm getting tired :S
<javier__> yofel: so, you mean, i just change .kde to .kdwhatever?
<James147> javier__: or you can create a new user ^^
<yofel> javier__: yes, or do it with a new user like James147 said
<James147> LOGAN: version of what exactly?
<javier__> mmm, im afraid i dont know how to do that...
<javier__> close sesion and start with new user?
<James147> javier__: you can create a new user from system settings (or run this in a terminal: sudo adduser USERNAME )
<James147> javier__: then logout and login as the new user  (btw, what problem are oyu having?)
<LOGAN> James147: version of Ubuntu or Kubuntu. (and in the future maybe Gubuntu?)
<James147> LOGAN: umm... all of them
<LOGAN> on live CD version actually
<James147> LOGAN: all *ubuntu share the same repos so all the access to the same software... just install the programs you want
<James147> LOGAN: hmm... then you might want to create a livecd from a desktop install with the software you want
<LOGAN> want to showcase as live CD to friends, but with all the apps they know and love
<javier__> ok
<javier__> i will logout then
<LOGAN> hmm making own live CD is to technical for me, I'm more of an graphician
<James147> LOGAN: its not to hard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<James147> and will get you exactly what you want :)
<amichair> James147: any idea if there's a pulseadio mixer or settings somewhere?
<James147> amichair: not sure sorry
<LOGAN> James147: lol no GUI for that?
<amichair> James147: ok, thanks
<LOGAN> James147: well thanks, that's not for me :)
<James147> LOGAN: for creating a livecd? dont think so... although there someone has thorught it would be a good idea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCreator
<James147> LOGAN: this might be easier to follow: http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/01/08/make-a-livecd-from-your-ubuntu-or-mint-system/
<LOGAN> im more into 3D: http://picasaweb.google.com/albartus/TheRoom?feat=directlink
<LOGAN> that at least I understand hehe
<LOGAN> thanks for suggestions, Ill bookmark them
<javier__> yofel: ey
<javier__> in the new session everything was working well
<LOGAN> LiveCDCreator probably isn't going to happen as the page itself is more than 2 years old
<yofel> some configurations value is messing things up then :/
<yofel> *configuration
<diablodf> kubuntu too slow!
<diablodf> kubuntu 10.10 too slow
<javier__> i mean, the widget showed connection and plasma wasnt crashing when interacting with it
<smooph> diablodf: maybe your computer is too slow
<smooph> :D
<amichair> James147: in case u ever need it, it's called pavumeter, and there's a panel icon overlord called padevchooser that among other things can open the former.
<javier__> yofel: mhm... ay. and you could have any idea how to find that out?
<diablodf> smooph: not the laptop! really has something wrong with kubuntu
<diablodf> smooph: not the laptop! really has something wrong with kubuntu 10.10
<yofel> javier__: I fear not, maybe someone else knows
<yofel> diablodf: well, it's too slow doing.. what?
<javier__> yofel: ok. thanks very much. well, you could help me a lot if you tell me how to ask about that... :/
<James147> javier__: if its a problem with the widget then maby resetting plasma-desktop to its default settings might help (rename ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc)
<diablodf> the screen is always crashing. I will upgrade again.
<javier__> James147: i renamed it, but anything happened so far
<James147> javier__: you need to restart plasma-desktop (logout and back in or run this: "killall plasma-desktop && sleep 2 && plasma-desktop"
<javier__> ok
<javier__> thanks a lot, I'll try that
<javier__> James147: great, finally that worked :)
<javier__> yofel: thanks also to you yofel
<diablodf> <javier_> possibly this will be my very slow here
<javier__> James147: hell, i cannot remove now the other user :)
<javier__> small damage for big improvements :)
<James147> javier__: "sudo deluser --remove-home USERNAME"
<Fanfare> Hi Folks, Desktop effect present windows slows down Desktop extremely. Anyone else having this issue?
#kubuntu 2011-10-24
<Torch> google finds https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<nafg_> Hi, after upgrading to Oneiric I no longer have Shutdown and Restart options. Any idea?
<gomiboy> RickKnight: tried using padsp to launch the games?
<Deathspawn> anyone know how to turn off stereo mix? it's somehow on and really annoying for skype... :/
<MeanderingCode> Hello hello
<MeanderingCode> Can anyone clarify for me whether the Muon Software Center will show apps submitted by developers as the Ubuntu "Software Center" does?
<nafg_> Hi, after upgrading to Oneiric I no longer have Shutdown and Restart options. Any idea?
<nafg_> Hi, after upgrading to Oneiric I no longer have Shutdown and Restart options. Any idea?
<RickKnight> gomiboy: Yes, padsp works on a couple but with some delay. It doesn't work at all RTCW.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Yo
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I lost my wired connection, so we're back to me being hosed...any ideas though, especially since b43-fwcutter didn't work?
<Daskreech> Did you try modprobe b43 ?
<AvonGenesis_> Hey, I just installed kubuntu on my Compaq Presario C551NR, I'm having trouble getting the wireless to work.
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AvonGenesis_> Thanks, I'll read that then.
<nafg_> Hi, after upgrading to Oneiric I no longer have Shutdown and Restart options. Any idea?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yep, when I tried those, the ability for wireless completely disappeared
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: hmm
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Do you know what revision your card is?
<Linkmaster> I can find out...would it be written on the card itself?
<Daskreech> Iiii think so?
<Daskreech> Should say rev somenumber
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: this might be helpful: http://pastebin.com/AinKSBDQ
<AvonGenesis_> Running command "lshw -C network" says my wifi card is UNCLAIMED. I checked for proprietary drivers and Broadcom STA wireless driver is installed. I cannot access the wireless tab in the network manager though.
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I started installed some i386-packages on my 64bit system, but there are a lot dependencies, so i think i need to take a different way
<Matisse> I'm trying to install the graphic driver. do you think a chroot env is needed or should I just install every needed package using getlibs (ppa package from somebody)?
<Matisse> somebody = https://launchpad.net/~jcollins/+archive/jaminppa/+packages
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: What command was that?
<Daskreech> never mind :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: the title
<Daskreech> Just saw it
<Linkmaster> ah, alright. anything useful in there?
<phiscribe> Linkmaster, is the ive heard that sometimes the firware for a net card might get "misplace" during and upgade, dont know much more than that, usualy they are in /lib/firmware or some such place    locate firmware
<Linkmaster> This was a fresh install, so thats one reason why we are confused of the borkyness
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Yeah. Is it 32 or 54 bit?
<Daskreech> 64
<Linkmaster> 32bit
<phiscribe> fresh might be worse if they have decided they dont have room for an older driver or firmware file and just drop it
<Linkmaster> ^that is possible...the s10e is around 2-3 years old
<phiscribe> and many of the broadcom are conidered proprietary they wouldnt be included, maybe you need to install the cutter packages
<Linkmaster> ^Tried that, its whats making my card completely disappear
<Daskreech> As long as they are maintained they will be kept around
<phiscribe> get the driver straight from boradcom
<Linkmaster> well, Daskreech, what do you propose we try next?
<phiscribe> have you tried the "Additional Driver" and see if it lists Broadcom STA
<Linkmaster> that was amongst the first tried, it ended with nothing happening
<OerHeks> you have the fw-cutter, but do you also have the installer ?
<Linkmaster> The Broadcom STA is what I used to always use
<Linkmaster> OerHeks: yes
<junior> can some1 help me
<Daskreech> which was the closest we got to working except the rf-kill switch
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: did it work in Windows?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: nope
<Daskreech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: oh?
<Linkmaster> I have the 'firmware-b43-lpphy-installer'
<junior> how do i download like jave/ flash player and stuff?
<phiscribe> firmware-b43-installer  ?
<junior> were i find it?
<phiscribe> and the b430fwcutter
<Linkmaster> I tried that one, it complained to me
<Daskreech> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | junior
<ubottu> junior: kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 56 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<phiscribe> and the b43-wcutter
<phiscribe> eeeh cant typ e b43-fwcutter
<junior> yeh this my first time using kubuntu need bit more help lol
<Linkmaster> I have b43-fwcutter and firmware-b43-lpphy-installer to download/install while I had a wired connection. I was going to put installer w/o lpphy, but it said "your card is a low power" or something like that, and insisted I install that version
<phiscribe> seee if it is blacklisted      cat  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep b43
<Daskreech> junior: Open your package manager :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: and me tried that =P
<junior> ok
<Daskreech> junior: search for kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Daskreech> Click install and install it
<Daskreech> There you go. Java, Flash, Video and Music Codecs
<phiscribe> bcmwl   - broadcome kernel sources           bradcom-sta-common   broadcom-sta-source  bcmwl-modalases
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: it not working in Windows is worrying to me
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: same. Both of them stopped working at the same time, but I didn't really think about it until just now
<Daskreech> :-/
<junior> how do is et so i aint gotta enter my password everytime i install something
 * Daskreech thinks the card is borked. It's reporting that a hardswitch that doesn't exist is turned on and can't pick up any signals
<Linkmaster> junior thats a good option, leave it be. its for security purposes, to not let a happenstance person mess with your system
<Daskreech> junior: finish one thing at at time :)
<junior> ok
 * Linkmaster has started to believe that as well..
<Daskreech> We can fix that afterwards
<Linkmaster> hmm...let me jack a card from another kid, see if it starts working
 * Daskreech laughs
<Daskreech> Sorry I just saw you robbing some guy of his laptop's wifi card dressed in a penguin suit
<phiscribe> whaq whaq whaq  (while tookin cigar and twriling unbrella)
<junior> can kubuntu run minecraft?
<Daskreech> Give me your laptop...s wifi card. You can keep the rest of the laptop... NOW! Move it Buddy!
<Daskreech> junior: Yes
<Daskreech> I was actually surprised when I heard it ran on Windows
<junior> what minecraft
<Daskreech> Yes :)
<junior> lol i had windows 7 but it was so laggy running minecraft and stuff
<Daskreech> You can probably tune it.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ironically, that is exactly what I did =P
<junior> so how do i run it then?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: You carry a penguin suit for just such an occasion :)
<Daskreech> junior: instructions are on the website
<Daskreech> !info minecraft
<ubottu> Package minecraft does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> Didn't think so
<Linkmaster> No, I'm talking about the "give me your laptop...s wireless.." part
<junior> u guys on here 24/7
<jmichaelx> we all live here. it was the sad result of a scientific experiment that went horribly and hopelessly wrong...
<junior> what u on about live her
<junior> here*
 * Linkmaster is trapped
<junior> so sitting there helping people is your day job?
 * Unit193 couldn't figure out what people were talking about when they said "/part"
<jmichaelx> we are just waiting for someone from the outside to come along, and be the bridge for to once again resurface in the visible world
<jmichaelx> for us*
<Daskreech> junior: Occupation. Not really a job :)
 * jmichaelx thinks to himself, 'but it really is kind of peaceful here...'
<Daskreech> Unit193: You got that /part now?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: well...I tried a 'good' card, and the same problem..I'm just going to try the other kids motherboard as well
<junior> ok so i downloaded minecraft now how do i run it :/
<nafg_> Hi, after upgrading to Oneiric I no longer have Shutdown and Restart options. Any idea?
<phiscribe> nafg_, sounds like you have a mix or kde and gnome or unity components and there is a conlfict, like usng lighdm instead of kwin or along those lines
<phiscribe> nafg_,  are you logging in with KDM or GMD  it must be KDM in kubuntu to see those menus
<phiscribe> if you are certain  (100 percent) that you want kdm    maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nafg_> Ah, that could be it. But I'm quite sure it wasn't like that in Natty.
<nafg_> Did something change and why?
<phiscribe> log out and in and pick kdm for sessoin and see if that is it
<nafg_> I'll find out the next time I log out :)
 * Linkmaster has come to a depressing realization
<phiscribe> k  pertty sure it is along those lines
<nafg_> Huh -- it was set to lightdm for some reason. Does unity use it?
<phiscribe> light dm is the windows manager for unity kubuntu still uses kwin i believe
<phiscribe> bevofe i think comp8iz might have been for ubuntu
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Ben Affleck can't act?
<nafg_> Wait, are we discussing window manager or desktop manager (gdm vs. kdm)?
<phiscribe> the missing loou t screen is usualy the logon manager not being kdm
<phiscribe> but the new unubut now uses lightdm as windows manager
<nafg_> Could lightdm also be a logon manager?
<phiscribe> but if your usihng kubuntu that is incorrect
<Linkmaster> Daskreech:  I think my motherboard is broken, because the good card didn't work either. I then popped my harddrive into the other computer, and it worked perfectly. first time connection, no problem
<nafg_> I switched it back, but under Natty it was gdm and it worked.
<phiscribe> i guess technicly it is the display manager
<AndroidLoverInSF> i have a shell program. how to add it to kde panel? i tried playing with widgets, but cant find how to add a shell program as in icon to the panel
<phiscribe> a move to webkit
<phiscribe> 11.10 ubuntu (not kubuntu) now uses lighdm did not in natty
<nafg_> Android: Right click desktop, New link to application
<nafg_> So KDE is ok with gdm but not lightdm?
<nafg_> Anyway, why on earth should it care?
<phiscribe> lightdm may repalce gdm, im using kubuntu not for sure about  vanalia ubunt u
<phiscribe>  It is proposed to be the display manager in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneric) replacing GDM which has been the display manager since the beginning. See the blueprint for more details.
<AndroidLoverInSF> nafg: i cant see my desktop anywhere, not in panel, how to quickjump to it?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yep...my motherboard must be borked, because even my broken card works in the other computer
<nafg_> Android: So just open Dolphin
<AndroidLoverInSF> oh, i added a show desktop widget, so i can click that now
<phiscribe> ..... my broken card works   is that a saying like military intelliegence
<phiscribe> i am think i am now in favor of the search and launch view, it seems to work fo rme
<AndroidLoverInSF> im on 4.7, when right click on the desktop, only have addWidget, addPanel, Activities, RunCommand options,
<phiscribe> i can use a remote with it easily
<phiscribe> i dont see how the newspalyer layout could be uses well
<phiscribe> used well that is
<phiscribe> AndroidLoverInSF,  that sounds about like the deafults with lock and a couple others
<AndroidLoverInSF> i just want to add an icon to the bottom panel for a shell program i installed, but cant figure out how
<phiscribe> AndroidLoverInSF, oh i see now, find the application in the launcher then right click on it
<phiscribe> if you have the defualt panel it will have a lancher menu, if not add a launcher or add the default panel back
<AndroidLoverInSF> oh but the app isnt in the laucher cuz its a shell program in a dir.  i know how to add "installed" apps to the panel but not custom shell programs
<phiscribe> type the name in the launcher it will find even shell apps
<phiscribe> like i can type in cat   and i get an opton to run cat
<AndroidLoverInSF> oh i see, the problem is the app has no extension ie, "eclipse"
<AndroidLoverInSF> /opt/eclipse/eclipse -clean
<phiscribe> right lick the luancher and edit applications
<AndroidLoverInSF> ahh i see, thanks, i should be able to figure it out from here
<jmichaelx> new rekonq coming down from kubuntu ppa.... maybe this one will work
<AndroidLoverInSF> thanks!
<phiscribe> its all new the 1st time hehe
<AndroidLoverInSF> hehe, yep
<AndroidLoverInSF> so add it to the launcher, then add the new launcher item to the panel. got it!
<jmichaelx> rekonq 0.8 appears o be working :-)
<jmichaelx> to*
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Woohoo! Problem solved!!
<Linkmaster> True, it just led me to a larger one xP
<Daskreech> ##hardware
<phiscribe> AndroidLoverInSF, more ways to skin the cat probably, but that one is the direct one
<Linkmaster> I don't even want to [insert string of horrid things here] anymore
<Daskreech> That's good
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster's wireless is working???
<Daskreech>  I've never wanted to [insert something horrid in his here]
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: looks so
<jmichaelx> YAY!!!!!
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Rest of the computer is broken though
<jmichaelx> who cares about that...
<Daskreech> Motherboard is messed up
<jmichaelx> wireless is working!!
<jmichaelx> oh
<jmichaelx> ok, not so good
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, what was not working with old rekong?  i cant get it to do flash well
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: for me, the rekonq was crashing like a mofo every time i tried to use it... especially uping trying to open new tabs
<phiscribe> ah, well glad the new version is working
<jmichaelx> s/uping/upon/
<phiscribe> is it gonna be rekonq now or konq  which is gonna be the default
<phiscribe> rekonq doesnt seem to fish or man or ftp even
<jmichaelx> in kubuntu, at least, it is rekonq
<jmichaelx> hmm
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i guess it doesn't... i just tried to fish with it, and it opened a dolphin window
<jmichaelx> i dunno whether or not they intend to add those things or not.... if they turn rekonq into a file browser, etc, what will we need dolphin for?
<jmichaelx> maybe they can merge them... and it'll really be like konqueror 2
<phiscribe> sftp smb all that
<jmichaelx> or not or not
<phiscribe> web kit also, well i dont like its fonts in linux
<phiscribe> it is greased lighnting though
<phiscribe> but webkit came fro khtml,   eat your parents
<Linuxephus> Greetings one & all. I was wondering if anyone here might be able to direct me in the use how to send SMS from my Yahoo Account using Kopete? I have everything set up as it should be etceteral. Excepting the fact I've been unable to send SMS using kopete.
<Linuxephus> Interesting thing about the matter is that Pidgin does it just fine automatically. Yet Kopete itself seems to have no option to do so in the Yahoo Account.
<Linuxephus> [Taps on his screen & scratches his beard befuddled amusement]
<Linuxephus> Eh...it seems I'll have to brush up on my grammar abit. It's been quite sometime since I've been around these parts...so to speak.
<xdunlapx> hi Linuxephus
<xdunlapx> your grammar seems fine to me
<Linuxephus> Greetings Dunlap and well met by the way.
<xdunlapx> :) I tried using Kopete and wasn't impressed. so i went back to Pidgin which I've used since it was Gaim
<phiscribe> kopete doesnt seem as feature rich, still feeding off its egg sack i think
<phiscribe> is there a magic bullet for ugly fonts, especialy browseres, (webkit seems worse)
<Linuxephus> Well, I too used to use Pidgin until I switched over to Kubuntu which comes with Kopete by default. However, unless I'm mistaken otherwise, it appears Kopete, unlike Pidgin, doesn't support the SMS feature on ones Yahoo account as Pidgin does.
<Linkmaster> phiscribe: the 'ubuntu' font seems very nice, and dejavu * works nicely
<phiscribe> its not the fonts, its how they are rendered
<phiscribe> like antialias is ignored
<Linkmaster> Linuxephus: I know that the new KDE-telepathy can send SMS texts, as long as they text you first. I believe I recall the devels saying they'd eventually work in a 'text' button of sorts
<xdunlapx> haha
<Linkmaster> Oh, that is..oh, somewhere in the system settings, I recall something somewhere somehow(which really doesn't help) about how to fix that
<phiscribe> my applications are ok, its mosly just the browsers, and mostly ones using webkit to render
 * Linkmaster is tired and braindead, so he dares not venture a solution
<Linuxephus> Ah, I'm thinking it indeed happens to be in the settings somewhere around something Linkmaster-->>LOLing. Reckon I'll have to dig around some as there are SMS options. Just not the straight forward variety.
<Linuxephus> Or back to Pidgin to keep it simple. Thanks for the "heads-up" nonetheless Linkmaster.
<Linuxephus> Interesting, the set-up here is quite different from the commenting set-up that one might find in a forum versus irc. [Duly noted for future use]
<Linuxephus> xdunlapx: And how does one here address another directly to get the beeping notification?
<phiscribe> Linkmaster, if the users name is in the message it hits the notification system
<phiscribe> Linuxephus, i meant
<xdunlapx> Linuxephus: I think you type /msg nickname message but i'm not sure i'm new to kde apps such as quassel
<Linkmaster> Thanks =P
<phiscribe> messages with phiscribe in them will notify me, messages with Linuxephus notify you
<phiscribe> ah Linkmaster you like being notified hehe
<Linuxephus> Yep, I just figured that out phiscribe...xdunlapx
<Linkmaster> at least add a "sorry, false ping" in there when the person goes away and you accidentally ping them
<phiscribe> Linuxephus, try starting a new mesassage and type phi   then hit tab   phi+tab
<phiscribe> it tries to auto fill the name like a bash shell and a directory
<phiscribe> as long as there isnt a philosophy ur ok
<MeanderingCode> Can anyone clarify for me whether the Muon Software Center will show apps submitted by developers as the Ubuntu "Software Center" does?
<Linuxephus> Ah, I always prefer to be notified if possible. Though a quick reading eye will do the same in either case @Phis. xdunlapx: I'm connected here thru Chromium.
<Linuxephus> MeanderingCode: I believe it will do that very thing from default if I'm not mistaken.
 * phiscribe is still on 11.04, not read to fight the lions tigers and bears
<MeanderingCode> Linuxephus: Thanks.  The only app i know of to "test" it with isn't in there, yet (for Oneiric...it's in for older ones)
<phiscribe> not ready that is
<Linuxephus> I was going to try Quassel @Dunlap, but opted for the quicker non-registration route. I happen to be on Kubuntu 11.04 myself as well Phis. No problem Meandering, though methinks there should be several other means to do "testing".
<Linuxephus> Linkmaster: I'm wondering how one is to know when another goes away to avoid falsely pinging them (LOLing) when ones having gone away is not made known.
 * Linkmaster ponders
<Linuxephus> [Scratches his beard & laughs good naturedly as he begins to see the ease of which of how similar irc and forums actually are.]
<Linuxephus> [Ponders the pondering along with Linkmaster]
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Far as I know there is no SMS from Yahoo in Kopete. The Yahoo maintainer for Kopete left quite a while back (after getting Voice and Video working) but kde-telepathy would support it
<Linkmaster> Oh jeez, you have no clue...these are forums, just fast
 * Linkmaster did mention kde-telepathy earlier
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: That has not been released yet so if SMS in Yahoo is important to you please feel free to use Pidgin
<Daskreech> !tab | Linuxephus
<ubottu> Linuxephus: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: but not permanent which is a disadvantage
<Linkmaster> Yeah, but it works nicely still
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Tends to be friendlier though
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: I seem to have managed to verify that very thing Daskreech. And thanks to you & Linkmaster for the aforementioned KDE-Telepathy suggestion. Tab...duly noted and much quicker yet.
<Linkmaster> THE FACT THAT IT WORKS.....
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<Linuxephus> I prefer to stick with KDE apps. as much as possible, so I'll give Telepathy a whirl so to speak. Though Pidgin always was less problematic in my humble opinion.
<Linuxephus> Linkmaster: So long as it works, that's all that matters. [Contemplates pondering the universe]
<Linkmaster> don't, you'll get a headache
<MeanderingCode> Linuxephus: starting your message with "/me " will make it an action
 * MeanderingCode hopes the suggestion is helpful
<Linuxephus> In that case Linkmaster, you can be Misery, and I'll be Loves Company.
<Linuxephus> MeanderingCode: I think you just confused me abit there MeanderingCode.
<MeanderingCode> if i type "/me hopes this is clearer", it will say:
 * MeanderingCode hopes this is clearer
 * Linkmaster typed '/me' before typing "typed '/me'
<Linuxephus> MeanderingCode: I though that's what you were implying. Duly noted. I see "making it an action" is differing from the forum version of "making an action".
<MeanderingCode> what is an "action" in a forum?
<Linkmaster> -action-
 * Linkmaster -stabs- MeanderingCode
<MeanderingCode> tough to do over the wire :P
<Linuxephus> MeanderingCode: An "action in a forum would more along the lines of starting and ending a sentence with "[ ]" or something similar to give the appearance of taking an action. My apologies as I should've made that clearer.
<MeanderingCode> makes sense
<MeanderingCode> i use that notation in non irc chat
 * Linuxephus Stabs the typing that made the typed typo
<Ihazaclue> Blah blah blah
<Linuxephus> MeanderingCode: LOLing...I always use the "[ ]" notation by habit in "stating" an action.
<Linuxephus> Ihazaclue: The only thing I got from that was "blah, blah, blah".
<Linuxephus> Well ladies and gentleman alike, my humble thanks for the very usefull information. I bid one and all a good day or night, depending on ones location.
<Linuxephus> Signed: Josephus Duncan Constantinus.
 * Daskreech welcomes back the wandering pondering Linuxephus
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> nice job with 11.10 looks and runs great
 * Linuxephus Welcomes back Daskreech who noticed the wandering, pondering Linuxephus pondering wonderingly around.
<Daskreech> lnxkde: That would be for #kubuntu-devel :)
<lnxkde> Daskreech: :) done
<Linuxephus> MeanderingCode: Any more luck with getting that Muon Software question tested with a satisfactory answer?
<MeanderingCode> Nope...dealing w/ other tasks, atm
<Linuxephus> Eh...I'm still trying to decide if I like the Freenode better than using Quassel. Though I'll admit I like, apparently, IRC much better than "chat" and almost as muchas a forum setting.
 * Linuxephus Thanks Daskreech for the previous "welcome back".
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Freenode is a server. Quassel is a way of accessing the server
<Daskreech> THough I know suspect you are talking about chat.frenode.org
<Daskreech> Wait
<Daskreech>  is it http://webchat.freenode.org ?
<Daskreech> No wait .net
<Daskreech> I should really remember that URL better
<Linuxephus> Daskreech:  It was one of the Freenode sites. It fails my memory as to exactly what the URL was at the moment. And what I meant to infer was: I'm not sure whether I like accessing Freenode via Chromium or Quassel-->>LOLing
<Belial`> is anyone else having issues with kde going dim and blacking the screen out when watching a movie?
<Daskreech> Belial`: Change the power setting ?
<Belial`> Daskreech: to what? shouldn't it just know not to do that while a movie is playing?
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: :-) I use Konversation myself
<Linuxephus> Belial`: That will be in your Desktop Settings if I'm not mistaken. Standby, I'll doublecheck that.
<vehemoth> how would I go about just using certain parts of kde?
<Belial`> Linuxephus: ok, thanks.
<Linuxephus> "I use Konversation myself"-->>Huh, I'll go peruse that when my time permits Dask.
<Daskreech> Belial`: It should if the video player sets the mode. Some of them don't. The new KDE release should have this much easier. There will be a one button switch for it and you can link that to an application so even if the videoplayer doesn't set the power profile correctly Kwin will do it for you
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Install the parts you care about with dependencies and run those
<Belial`> Daskreech: i see.
<Daskreech> Belial`: for now you can press alt+F2 and type power
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I have as much as I can, is it possible to modify the start up process so only some of it starts?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: What are you trying to acheive ?
<Linuxephus> Belial`: Dask is correct. Go into your Power Profile Settings and Unclick the "dim display" checkbox in whatever profile you're currently using.
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I don't want the bar at the bottom or whatever does the desktop. I'm assuming it's plasma. I would like the notifications. Seperatley from kde I seem to be able to only start krunner and kwin
<mr-rich> Simple question: How do I run a program as a different user?
<Belial`> alrighty. thanks, Daskreech, Linuxephus. do i need to uncheck screen energy saving also?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: if all you want is krunner and kwin you can probably do that. I used to run that as my only options
<Daskreech> vehemoth: If you specifically don't want just the bar you can click on that button at the end and remove it
<Linuxephus> Belial`: Not that I'm aware of. My only does that with the "dim display" active.
<Daskreech> Belial`: That would stop the screen powerdown from kicking in
<vehemoth> Daskreech: can you tell me what draws the notifications?
<Belial`> alright. thanks again.
<Daskreech> mr-rich: In theory you should be able to run it from krunner and choose run as a different user from the little wrench beside the application name
<Daskreech> No idea if the bug blocking it was fixed though
<Daskreech> vehemoth: knotify which comes from kdelibs. If you have a Kapp running then the notifications exist.
<Daskreech> Plasma will skin them to whatever theme you are running. If you don't have plasma running they become static grey boxes
<Daskreech> mr-rich: which program would you like to run?
<mr-rich> Daskreech: Dolphin
<Daskreech> mr-rich: Hmm ok let me try it out. I think that might still be broken though
<vehemoth> Daskreech: Okay thanks, I'm going to try some thigns and hopefulyl they'll work
<mr-rich> Daskreech: If it doesn't work, I have a work around ...
<Daskreech> mr-rich: :) there are workarounds of course. That's just a GUI exposure of other wasys of doing it. Would be nice if it worked though :-/ Seems that bug hasn't been closed
<Linuxephus> Belial`: Alternately, Gnome Mplayer has a setting that disables Dimming & SCreensaver during video playback. That's merely a "heads-up" mind you.
<Daskreech> vehemoth: alright. Are you jsut trying to get rid of the panel?
<Daskreech> Belial`: To be honest I can't remember when last  player didn't flip those properly though
<Belial`> it happens with dragon player.
<Belial`> so far it's the only i've used.
<jmichaelx> does smplayer not also have such settings?
<Linuxephus> Gnome Mplayer would stop that from being a problem for those not wanting to muck about in the Power Management settings. Works perfectly for me on Kubuntu 11.04, though I've the "dim display" option unchecked to begin with.
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I'm trying to mix and match things that I like from different environments. Though I'm obviously not used to trying to rip apart DEs. This one had frustrated me so much but I just looked over a page and found that I could start krunner separetely
<Daskreech> vehemoth: You can indeed
<Linuxephus> jmichaelx: I'm not sure since I haven't used it since my Gnome 2.32 desktop days.
<jmichaelx> Linuxephus: just a question, but why would you  use gnome mplayer in kde, with options like smplayer around?
<jmichaelx> ahh
<vehemoth> Daskreech: Though I still can't find anything on how to modify the start process of ksmserver and all that stuff
<jmichaelx> Linuxephus: just asking, since smplayer might be a bit of a better match for kde... but if you prefer gnome mplayer, far be it from me to tell you to use something else
<Linuxephus> Because I'm what you might refer to as a desktop mixer...Example: I'm running KDE 4.6.x and Gnome3 on my own install. Preferences I suppose.
<jmichaelx> i must say that i am so far very disappointed in vdpau performance on this machine in oneiric
<vehemoth> Daskreech: or maybe it was kwrapper4, anyway I'll get onto what I was trying
<Daskreech> vehemoth: alright
<Daskreech> !info kmplayer
<jmichaelx> Linuxephus: yup, it's all about what works best for you
<Daskreech> !info kaffiene
<ubottu> kmplayer (source: kmplayer): media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.11.2c-1 (oneiric), package size 620 kB, installed size 3300 kB
<ubottu> Package kaffiene does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> Hmm
<jmichaelx> kaffeine*
<Deet`> Ok, so i updated and upgraded my way from 8.04 to 10.04 and finally got all my media to play. it was awesome. then i paused Commando, left for an hour, came back and i'm right back to square one. audio works, video is just a blue background
<Daskreech> !info kaffeine
<ubottu> kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 357 kB, installed size 1552 kB
<Daskreech> \o/
<jmichaelx> yay
<Linuxephus> jmichaelx: And in the end that's all that matters [lol]
<jmichaelx> Linuxephus: i agree
<Daskreech> Deet`: what video codec is it using?
<Daskreech> !info commando
<ubottu> Package commando does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> what's Commando ?
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: already have all those you've listed. As for 11.10, I'm waiting for it to mature a bit more so to speak.
<Deet`> movie with Ahhnold
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Good move
<Deet`> that part was probably irrelevent. had no idea what codec is being used.
<Daskreech> Deet`: Oh Ahhnold. He'll blue screen anything
<Deet`> lol Daskreech, not just him, every movie files
<Deet`> just a blue background in the media player. doesn't mater which player i use either
<Daskreech> Ah that's more worrying :)
<vehemoth> How would I log out with a command?
<Daskreech> Deet`: sounds like a video option. What driver are you using?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: logout ?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: unless you mean from KDE
<Deet`> good question. i just know it worked, didn't do anything then it quit. lemme check the video settings
<Daskreech> Deet`: What video card do you have?
<Deet`> ATI Radeon 9550
<Daskreech> Ah I've the 9560
<Deet`> 256mb, AGP8x
<Daskreech> Or 9650 I forget
<vehemoth> Daskreech: pkill X probably, unless there's a better way of course
<Deet`> i forgot how to look up my drives by command line or in kde4
<Deet`> :/
<Daskreech> vehemoth: you can do a dbus logout command
<Deet`> i know it installed the ATI catalyst stuff
<Daskreech> Deet`: umm.. depends on what you are looking for
<vehemoth> Daskreech: cool, I'll look into it
<Deet`> drivers* sorry
<Daskreech> Deet`: Ah well then I know what driver you are using then
<Deet`> well, at least someone knows what i'm doing :P
<Deet`> except i don't belive i'm using the ATI driver as Catalyst doesn't run
<Deet`> joy: aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Daskreech> mr-rich: you'll be happy to know the krunner works :) I was doing it wrong
<Daskreech> Deet`: from the command line can you type lsmod | grep ati
<Daskreech> let me know if it returns anything
<Daskreech> mr-rich: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205229
<ubottu> KDE bug 205229 in general "The "run as different user" option doesn't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Deet`> nope
<Daskreech> Deet`: press up and replace ati with radeon
<Deet`> Daskreech: nada
<Daskreech> Deet`: press up again and replace radeon with fglrx
<Deet`> nothign
<Daskreech> >_>
<Deet`> something has gone way wrong
<Daskreech> Deet`: can you pastebin the output of lsmod for me?
<Deet`> the funny thing is there is no output
<Deet`> just goes to next line
<Deet`> oh wait
<Daskreech> Deet`: from lsmod with nothing else on the line ?
<Deet`> you want all of i
<Deet`> it*
<Daskreech> Deet`: Yes
<Deet`> Daskreech: http://paste.kde.org/137053/
<Daskreech> Deet`: do you have onboard video for that computer?
<Deet`> nope
<Daskreech> Deet`: You don't have a driver loaded up for ati
<Deet`> i see that.
<Daskreech> Deet`: what does sudo modprobe radeon && lsmod | grep radeon say ?
<Deet`> Daskreech: i don't know what that was supposed to do, but it killed my gfx until reboot
<Daskreech> Deet`: well that's useful to know
<mr-rich> Daskreech: so, where do I find "run as a different user" in krunner?
<Daskreech> Deet`: could you pastebin sudo lshw -C video
<Deet`> i'm gonna have to fight with it tommorow. need to sleep
<Daskreech> mr-rich: type dolphin. You will see (at least) two entries one with a cog at one end and a wrench on the other. Click the wrench
<Deet`> Daskreech: here's this tho http://paste.kde.org/137059/
<Daskreech> Deet`: ok if you have mplayer you can try redirecting xv tomorrow
<Daskreech> Deet`: mplayer -vo xv <path/to/movie>
<Deet`> i got kmplayer does that count?
<Daskreech> Deet`: it does indeed
<Deet`> that gives me blue backgrounds too :/
<Daskreech> Deet`: well it's not an xv issue then
<Deet`> any who, windows still works. i'll figure it out tommorow
<Daskreech> Deet`: both unclaimed. :-/ Ok
<Daskreech> Deet`: night
<Deet`> and all my 3d games work fine too
<Deet`> o.O
<Deet`> gnight
<mr-rich> Daskreech: I click on the wrench I get a list of plugins ... ???
<Daskreech> mr-rich: wrong wrench
<Daskreech> mr-rich: the wrench beside the result for dolphin
<keithzg> The one that says "Run dolphin"
<Daskreech> ^^
<mr-rich> Daskreech: Found that ... :) ... getting nothing ...
<Daskreech> mr-rich: what version of KDE are you runing?
<mr-rich> Daskreech: the one that came with 11.10 ... 4.7, I think?
<Daskreech> mr-rich: should work.
<mr-rich> Daskreech: I enter the username & password, but I get no window ...
<Daskreech> mr-rich: works here
<Daskreech> takes a little while to open
<Daskreech> mr-rich: try it with kate
<mr-rich> didn't work ... I think I know what the problem is ... I have to edit the user and make it so it can run x apps ... :)
<mr-rich> I have a local web server with vhosts ... and I'm doing some dev work for a club I belong to ... so, in order to make it act like a regular web server, I created a user for that web ...
<scud_bucket> if there are any dev doods here who contributed to Kubuntu, just wanna say thanks. been using it for two weeks now...im hooked.
<mr-rich> gave it limited permissions & stuff ... :(
<Daskreech> scud_bucket: They are here but more likely to get your thanks if you go to #kubuntu-devel and say that
<Linuxephus> A-yuh, methinks I like the Quassel client better than such being done in a web-browser. I gave Konversations a shot Daskreech, and thus will I be sticking with Quassel for all intents & purposes.
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Good enough :)
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: I notice Konversation seems to be somewhat new by Kubuntu standards. And is there a way to retrieve messages after having logged out on the off chance one has been addressed in said process of being offline?
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: For Quassel there is. Not for konversation
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Of course someone can leave you messag with msgserv
<Linuxephus> Ha! Your a veritable wealth of knowledge there Dask.
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: I believe that should be in the log settings themself then, yes?
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: what shoudl be?
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: Backlog Fetching to be more specific. In what manner can that be utilized?
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Ah umm your client logs the things it sees  (if you have that enabled of course)
<Daskreech> If you are offline then that stuff in general is gone. Though this channel is logged by robots and put up on the internet
<Linuxephus> Yes, I'm aware of how the "client log" operates now. What of the internet logs themselves, can they be accessed by anyone?
<sillytones> Daskreech: are there any irc clients that can use the online logs the way that quassel uses its quasselcore for backlogs?
<Linuxephus> P.S.-Of course I have that enabled.
<Linuxephus> What Silly stated.
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: that's dependent per channel. Ubuntu Project has all the channels owned by them logged and publicly available. some (most?) channels are not logged and publicly available though I suspect many will have a bot logging it somewhere
<Daskreech> sillytones: Quassel
<sillytones> Daskreech: Quasel can use online logs instead of quasselcore?
<Daskreech> In theory any GUI irc client could use quassel core and I tried to see if konversation would support a plugin that does that
<Linuxephus> That would be the answer I sought and suspected Dask. Never hurts to double check though when in the process of learning new open source type tech.
<Daskreech> sillytones: Ah misread that :) No since a) most channels don't have an online log and b) every online log is up to i) the way it was logged and ii) the way it's presented. There is no common way of presenting, finding or accessing that information
<Daskreech> and No good irc client is going to try and tie itself to a few channels on a single server.
<kadoban> how do i turn on 3 button mouse emulation in kubuntu? i don't see anything in the mouse settings
<sillytones> ah makes sense
<Daskreech> I would guess that for most scriptable irc clients you could write a plugin for channels you care about. of course you could just do what Quassel is trying to imitate
<sillytones> too bad, its nice having irc on all the time, but I only have one year of free Amazon E2
<kadoban> as in, hitting left+right click = middle click.  there must be a way, right?
<Daskreech> sillytones: irssi and screen?
<Daskreech> kadoban: hitting right and left at the same time should emulate middle click
<sillytones> Daskreech: you still have to have a server that's on 24-7
<kadoban> Daskreech: and if it doesn't? ('cause it doesn't...)
<Linuxephus> Daskreech: Are you sure about that as according to Quassel's backlog fetching option, it lists two options: 1-Fixed chat logs. 2-Unread messages per chat.
<Daskreech> sillytones: if you make friends on IRC you'll find a lot of people willing to give you a small account on their server. A number of people have a small machine sitting at home just for this purpose
<sillytones> oh cool
<Daskreech> kadoban: you can probably run xinput list to find out what ID your mouse has
<Daskreech> then run xinput set-prop <device_ID> 248 1
<Daskreech> That will set middlemousebutton (which is property 248) to on (which is 1)
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: sure about what?
<Linuxephus> Scratch that question Dask. I misread one of your comments to Silly while perusing two other channels aside from this one.
<Daskreech> Linuxephus: Fair enough. I'll be sure about it then
<kadoban> Daskreech: thanks a lot.  248 didn't work, but i found the right one in xinput list-props <device_ID> (just in case anyone else is reading this, i'm sure you know)
<Daskreech> kadoban: :) so it's working now?
<kadoban> yep yep :)
<Linuxephus> Apparently I'm doing too much wandering and pondering...much to the contrary of Linkmaster's previous advice.
<Daskreech> kadoban: hooray :)
<vehemoth> are the kde notifications part of plasma?
<LINKSWORD2> OK, this is unusual. The last few times that I've upgraded to Kubuntu 11.10, I've had problems with the window-bar at the top of a window not displaying.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm currently on Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.6. I need to know if the problem I'm experiencing with Kubuntu 11.10 is fixed before I choose to upgrade or not.
<vehemoth> the only information I can find relating to something that looks like notifications is a thing called extender. any ideas if it's part of plasma?
<LINKSWORD2> !knotify | vehemoth
<LINKSWORD2> KNotify is its own application, vehemoth. From what I know, it's not part of the plasma-shell interface.
<LINKSWORD2> I could be wrong, but in studying the Linux system interface, I'm fairly sure.
<vehemoth> LINKSWORD2: does knotify still exist, I can't find anything on it for the recent kde releases
<LINKSWORD2> I'm checking.
<vehemoth> though I think I've found a way to test whether notifications is part of extender
<LINKSWORD2> OK. If you'll check that, I'll look into my research info, and we can compare results.
<LINKSWORD2> vehemoth: From what I can tell, KNotify has been integrated into the system notifications manager, which MAY still be under the KNotify name.
<LINKSWORD2> It no longer shows up in the applications list, however, so I'm not sure what to make of it.
<Daskreech> vehemoth: No they are just skinned by plasma
 * LINKSWORD2 facepalms.*
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: It's part of the kde libraries
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I don't suppose you've scrolled back and found my posts?
<Daskreech> plasma is just one way those notifications can be communicated to the user
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: how far back?
<vehemoth> I'll check what I was after and come back
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: You couldn't run kwin ?
<vehemoth> it does seem to be plasma that displays them
<LINKSWORD2> Re-posting....
<vehemoth> guess I'll be trying to compile the ubuntu one
<LINKSWORD2> OK, this is unusual. The last few times that I've upgraded to Kubuntu 11.10, I've had problems with the window-bar at the top of a window not displaying.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm currently on Kubuntu 11.04 with KDE 4.6. I need to know if the problem I'm experiencing with Kubuntu 11.10 is fixed before I choose to upgrade or not.
<unikone> #españa
<unikone> hi
<unikone> hi
<unikone> algun español
<LINKSWORD2> !es | unikone
<ubottu> unikone: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<unikone> thcx
<Daskreech> vehemoth: if You kill the system tray in plasma (which houses the notifications) you should just get a grey box
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: RIght Kwin wouldn't run for you?
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: open a konsole
<LINKSWORD2> I don't even know if it's kwin.
<Daskreech> vehemoth: if You kill the system tray in plasma (which houses the notifications) you should just get a grey box
<LINKSWORD2> And for now, I'm still on version 11.04. I'm hoping to find out if the problem has been fixed before I upgrade.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: type in kquitapp kwin && sleep 15 && kwin &
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: tell me if that's what you are seeing when you go to 11.10
<LINKSWORD2> O_o!
<LINKSWORD2> OK? Checking.
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I don't quite understand but I don't need to. and those plsama extender things you can drag onto the desktop anyway
<Daskreech> vehemoth: :-) OK
<vehemoth> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GIPKd5EiuE
<vehemoth> demonstartion on them if you want
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Thanks
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Close, but not quite. It's "there" but it becomes completely transparent, and does not show the buttons on the top window-bar.
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: I think you may somehow be running compiz
<LINKSWORD2> Not that I know of....
<Daskreech> that does sound like a compiz setting. COuld be wrong though
<Daskreech> Anyway bed time for me :)
<LINKSWORD2> Wait a moment, please.
<Daskreech> alright
<LINKSWORD2> OK.... I tried that same string and typed in compiz in place of kwin.... With no results.
<LINKSWORD2> Looks like Compiz is specific to 11.10?
<vehemoth> kwin uses compiz as a back end doesn't it. I think that's what happens when you have desktop effects enabled
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: no it's specific to ubuntu
<LINKSWORD2> I've had desktop effects both enabled and disabled in 11.10, and the problem does not change.
<Daskreech> I have no idea why it would turn up in an upgrade but the removing of buttons and being transparent is something people have been upset about with Ubuntu settings
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: How do you know it's transparent ?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: No it doens't kwin and compiz cannot coexist
<Daskreech> If one starts the other must end
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: Because I can see the background of the desktop behind the window in question. If I click to the very far-right, the window closes like I have clicked on the X button.
<LINKSWORD2> But it does not show up. At least not visibly.
<vehemoth> I didn't mean compiz as a full WM, compiz as a library
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: and dragging around the area above the application moves it?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: ah. Well still incorrect. I don't think that compiz has a library first of all
<LINKSWORD2> Daskreech: I'm not sure, because it doesn't restore to a non-full size.
<Daskreech> vehemoth: They may very well use the same OpenGL library though
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: >_>
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: are you just running plasma-netbook instead of plasma-desktop ?
<LINKSWORD2> All it seems that I can do is maximize or minimize it with keyboard shortcuts I have assigned globally.
<Daskreech> Now that sounds remarkably like a plasma-netbook setting
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. Desktop. I've been through this roughly a half-dozen times. This time I'm hoping to find out if it's fixed or how to fix it before I upgrade.
<Daskreech> Ah well. Sorry I've not been much help there
<vehemoth> www.compiz.org, read the description maybe you can understand it better
<LINKSWORD2> One thing I'm thinking of is possibly that the netbook settings could have migrated to the desktop preferences list, but that would imply a SERIOUS glitch.
<vehemoth> though I think I'm wrong about kwin using it
<vehemoth> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/KWin/4.0-release-notes#Why_not_Compiz.3F
<Daskreech> LINKSWORD2: Quite serious.
<LINKSWORD2> And I just don't see how that could happen.
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to hit the looney bin. >.<
<LINKSWORD2> I may just have to wait until Kubuntu 12 comes out.
<AndroidLoverInSF> kde in ubuntu 11.10 is kinda buggy. i was in virtualbox and it froze up my whole pc, then tried to burn a cd via brasero, and the burning hung up. i was liking kde otherwise. any tips?
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> virtualbox?
<Torch> AndroidLoverInSF: neither virtualbox nor brasero is kde software
<Peace-> try to load kde in failsafe mode
<Peace-> but i guess is a virtualbox issue
<Peace-> not a kde issue
<Torch> AndroidLoverInSF: the former uses a kernel module that can easily lock up your machine, the latter deals with hardware that can be buggy and bring down the machine, too
<AndroidLoverInSF> yeah, but still, interaction with kde
<AndroidLoverInSF> brasero sucks i know, but still
<Linuxephus> Well, apparently I seem to have snookered my own abiltity to add channels in Quassel. That being said; anybody have any quick advice as to how to add #kubuntu-offtopic in Quassel?
<Linuxephus> Consider this my annoyed confusion as to above mentioned.
<jussi> Linuxephus: what do you mean by "add"?
<jussi> Linuxephus: you just join the channel normally, then it is automatically on your join list when you restart the client. If you dont want to be in it, you just /part
<Linuxephus> jussi: I'm trying to access #kubuntu-offtopic using Quassel. However, I'm unable to do so currently.
<jussi> Linuxephus: and "/join #kubuntu-offtopic" doesnt work?
<aperson> how can I get rid of the notification that nepomuk isn't running when I start kde?  I know nepomuk isn't running!
<sorush20_> is there a media manger movie manger for kubuntu?
<sorush20_> video clips
<[poisonborz]> Hi all. I have Ispconfig3 with pure-ftpd, but can't hide hidden/"dotfiles" for every user. in /etc/pure-ftpd/conf I have DisplayDotFiles set 'no', and 'ProhibitDotFilesRead' with 'yes'. Still, the files get displayed...
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i am facing a major problem with kmail 2 in Kubuntu 11.10. The langiages installed were English and my native Greek. I uninstalled Greek and before restarting or loging out i reinstalled through the tool in system tools in Kubuntu. Next time i entered Kubuntu all of my emails were gone. Help me please. All the emails are related to my business and the last backup is not recent. Can anyone help?
<Cradam> naftilos76: sorry, in most cases if somethings gone, its gone fol
<Cradam> *for good
<Cradam> naftilos76: do you have a way to access your email in your browser?
<naftilos76> everything is erased from the email servers. isn't kmail using akonadi to store everything in db?
<Cradam> ooh, why on earth would you erase it from the servers unless your allowance is tiny
<naftilos76> that is not the problem now man
<Cradam> ugh
<Cradam> oops
<Cradam> naftilos76: it kinda is the problem because you just removed your chance of backup
<naftilos76> well it seems that nothing is lost
<Cradam> what but you just said you couldnt get at it
<naftilos76> i did "update folders and subfolders" and kmail started restoring all emails
<Cradam> ahh, good
<naftilos76> all that stuff are new in kmail man
<naftilos76> there was no "update folders and subfolders" before
<Cradam> stupid X in konversation
<Cradam> its way too easy to press
<naftilos76> Cradam: God, i am going to the toilet to change my underware. I've shit in my pants.
<Cradam> baha
<naftilos76> can you imagine that? i have got all my business in these email...
<konto> hello
<Cradam> hello
<konto> How are you?
<Cradam> bored
<konto__> Heja!
<konto> Where can I uninstall Linux? :)
<konto_> :P
<konto__> Who is cradam
<Cradam> ohkae WTF
<konto__> ??
<konto__> FAP
<Cradam> why are there 3 people with the same name
<konto> fap
<konto> i don't know
<konto_> where are you from cradam ?
<Cradam> england
<konto__> ha
<konto> Russia
<konto__> \ name fapek
<konto__> he
<konto_> i will change my nick but i dont know what help
<konto__> i do
<marcusdavidus> my kubuntu rox
<Cradam> konto_: /nick name
<konto_> konto_:/fapper POL
<Cradam> ...
<name> Heja
<roland> is there any way to specify the geometry of the window to be max vertical? kdialog --menu "message" --geometry 400x400 text1 text1 text2 text2
<POLISH> cradam thx :D
<name> No to tera jezdym
<name> d
<Cradam> name: ...
<name> d
<POLISH> sorry name from poland village :P
<name> d
<POLISH> what's up cradam in England ? :>
<imblack> s
<imblack> It's me
<ikonia> ok - enough messing around now imblack/name
<RussianPower> yep yep
<imblack> Who are you?
<RussianPower> I don't know.
<RussianPower> Russia!
<POLISH> SMOLEŃSK !!!!
<RussianPower> :D
<ikonia> enough
<imblack> Nie rób siary
<ikonia> the topic of this channel is kubuntu support discussion, please keep to that topic
<ikonia> the language of the channel is English only.
<RussianPower> ok
<alexdevillx> how to start a jar file?
<well_laid_lawn> java /path/to/.jar
<ikonia> you use java - it's a java file
<konto_> ale nudy
<konto_> wiśnia, nie hakuj
<graingert> it seems kopete permanantly activates my webcam
<graingert> is this expected?
<graingert> oh no it's only when I have the settings open
<mario_> ciao
<mario_> list
<keda87> anyone can u help me?
<keda87> i'hve proble with my kubuntu
<SunTsu> keda87: nobody is able to help without knowing what your problem is
<keda87> i'm installing kubuntu oneiric in toshiba satellite L745, but the battery indicator is not detected
<hakim> hello
<keda87> yep
<caffeineshock> can anybody tell me, how to enable random mode in amarok?
<Cradam> caffeineshock: you mean shuffle
<caffeineshock> yes
<hakim> i'm trying to mount a samba drive so i can work with it like it was a local drive. i actually want to create a project in netbeans from existing source without having to synchronize with the file on my computer
<hakim> if somebody knows how to, that would be awesome
<Cradam> caffeineshock: sorry, cant help, doesnt seem like amarok supports it
<Cradam> caffeineshock: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=83690
<caffeineshock> thx
<caffeineshock> well... random sort... its not the same
<keda87> btw how to exit from IRC channel????
<Cradam> keda87: /part
<keda87> sorry i'm new in kubuntu
<keda87> just part?
<Cradam> keda87: that has nothing to do  with kubuntu, its irc in general
<Cradam> keda87: well either /part or /part #channel reason
<Cradam> e.g:
<Cradam> /part #foo i hate you guys
<Cradam> :P
<keda87> ohhh haha, thx :)
<Cradam> or if its konversation you are using, just press the X
<Cradam>  by the channel name
<Cradam> i hate that X, i always accidentally press it
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<keda87> back :)
<spacebug-> hello
<BluesKaj> well, I guess ppl have seem the latest broken dependencies during their recent upgrades , no doubt ...still that gtk 3 problem
<Cradam> BluesKaj: i upgrade once a year. or once every 2 years on my VPS
<BluesKaj> Cradam, and ?
<Cradam> BluesKaj: as in i havent seen it
<BluesKaj> no kidding
<Quintasan> Cradam, BluesKaj: Are you running 4.7.2?
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, yes it's default on 11.10
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Could you try adding a NEW entry into Kickoff? I need someone to tell me if it works or it's my install that refuses to cooperate with me
<Cradam> Quintasan: 4.6.5
<Quintasan> Cradam: Oh, well, I need someone with 4.7.2 to test it
<Cradam> any major differences from 6 to 7?
<Quintasan> Cradam: bug fixes, bug fixes, more features, and bug fixes
<Cradam> aka bug fixes :P
<Quintasan> new features as well :P
<Cradam> just aslong as they dont go all touchscreenifyed
<Quintasan> http://kde.org/info/4.7.2.php
<Cradam> when will devs learn to name versions in files with a hyphen or an underscore
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, I'm not happy with 4.7.2 , due to windows sizing probs and toolbar fonts on apps run as root being unconfigurable
<Cradam> also when will devs learn that most people dont have touchscreens
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, what app do you suggest I add to the kicker ?
<Cradam> like since when has gnome been able to run on an android tablet anyway
<Cradam> or any tablet for that matter
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: I have no idea, try adding an entry for `ls -al ~`
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Anything will do
<Cradam> how do i stop links opening in rekonq?
<Cradam> i much prefer chrome and firefox
<BluesKaj> ok ,Quintasan I was able to add an entry into the kicker , drpobox
<BluesKaj> er dropbox
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: It works?
<BluesKaj> yes , I just quit it (it runs as a daemon) and then launched it from the kicker , Quintasan
<Quintasan> Hmm
<BluesKaj> I have noicon setup yet tho
<BluesKaj> no icon
<lilian> Hello
<SunTsu> Cradam: isn't it enough to define chrome or ff as your preferred browser?
<Cradam> SunTsu: well chrome isnt moaning about not being default
<Cradam> ahh fixed
<lilian> Who else things that this add-on should come by default in Kubuntu?: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962
<Cradam> lilian: ehh thats firefox 3.5
<Cradam> oops
<Cradam> no it isnt
<Cradam> its theme 3.5 lol
<lilian> Cradam: I use it in 7.0.1 now
<Cradam> lilian: you know of a chrome version?
<lilian> Cradam: You mean of Chrome theme or Chrome browser?
<Cradam> even though my oxygen probably doesnt look like your oxygen
<Cradam> lilian: browser
<lilian> Cradam: I know about Chrome? That little crashy bastard :)
<lilian> Cradam: I know about Chrome... That little crashy bastard :)
<Cradam> ....
<Cradam> it doesnt crash
<Cradam> it crashed back in the chrome classic days
<lilian> Cradam: A lot... and not only on my laptop
<Cradam> chrome 16 has never crashed for me
<Cradam> lilian: what was the last version of chrome you used?
<lilian> Cradam: And + I open a bunch of tabs in Firefox, Chrome would kill my laptop in this case... No, thx, I'll stick with what's best not what's the most shown in the ads
<SunTsu> lilian: so you're using opera? *ducks and runs*
<lilian> Cradam: Chrome 16.0.912.4
<Cradam> lilian: ehh chrome is way better than firefox
<lilian> Cradam: If you say so...
<lilian> Cradam: Just use it for urself, and leave me alone with chrome now
<Cradam> lilian: i know so, i have to fix font bugs caused by gecko in my web pages
<SunTsu> Cradam: it's better regarding js speed, for everything else I like ff more
<lilian> Cradam: Ow, ye, for a Web Designer/Developer it's better cause it doesn't keep to the standarts as Firefox does, so if u make some mistakes in Chrome is ok, I know
<Cradam> SunTsu: the only thing i prefer in firefox is how it handles border-radius
<Cradam> lilian: chrome follows the standards
<lilian> Cradam: LOL
<Cradam> lilian: btw i like firefox, i just wont have someone say its better than chrome because it just isnt
<BluesKaj> chromium was my default unril the sync mode screwed up my facebook page and gave the account to my wife's page , so I was no longer the owner of my own page ..Firefox knows how to make the distinction between me and my wife's pages , and we are on different pcs
<lilian> Cradam: version 3.5 wasn't, that's when all created this idea of Chrome being better, I was using chrome than too, since Firefox 6 I think Firefox is better than Chrome
<Cradam> BluesKaj: well just make 2 different sync accounts
<BluesKaj> Cradam, they are differnt sync accounts
<Cradam> BluesKaj: hmm weird
<BluesKaj> yes , very
<lilian> Ok, I came here for other reasons than listening that Chrome is better for no reason...
<Cradam> luckily i dont have 2 people using my comps
<Cradam> i have m
<Cradam> e
<lilian> Is there any developer in here? :)
<BluesKaj> lilian, ask away
<lilian> [16:12:16] <lilian> Who else things that this add-on should come by default in Kubuntu?: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962
<BluesKaj> Cradam, I already explained , they are different pcs , I have a linuxbox and she has her W7 box
<Cradam> lilian: you admitted that js was better in chrome
<Cradam> so thats not no reason
<lilian> Cradam: Only JS Engine is better... The rest of the browser... Firefox is better in any other way(except boot time, but wait for Firefox 8), I'll show u a video what it will be like since version 8
<lilian> Cradam: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WqHaSC5zkg
<Cradam> lilian: sure, i like new browsers and want to switch to firefox, its just that i find that chrome is faster for my workflow atm
<Cradam> yep thats fast
<lilian> Cradam: Continue finding that and don't try to convince every guy that uses Firefox to use a Semi-Closed Source browser
<hakim> anybody knows how i could connect a samba drive ?
<Peace-> hakim: sudo apt-get install samba
<hakim> thanks, but i already have it, i just don't know how to make it like a drive
<lilian> hakim: You use KDE?
<hakim> i do
<lilian> hakim: And you want to connect to someone else?
<lilian> hakim: Which uses a Windows machine I suppose
<hakim> yes, we have a server, and i need to access it via samba
<lilian> hakim: Open Dolphin
<hakim> yup
<lilian> hakim: To the left u see "Networks"
<lilian> hakim: To the left u see "Network"
<hakim> ok
<lilian> and open Samba Shares
<hakim> it's empty
<lilian> hmm, it works with no problems in my case
<hakim> ok, i'm a beginner. the server is a linux one. but the admin installed samba so workers (like me before) using windows could access it
<hakim> so i don't know, maybe there is another way
<lilian> Even if it writes "Samba Shares" do: sudo apt-get install samba -y
<hakim> ok i'm trying
<hakim> it says that it's up to date
<lilian> Then, go again into Dolphin->Network->Samba Shares
<lilian> It should show u that it searches in the bottom-right corner of Dolphin
<lilian> There should appear something, even if u r alone in the network
<hakim> now i see a work group, and my comp is in it but that's all. so probably the server is in another workgroup ?
<lilian> yep, looks like the group may not be called "WORKGROUP" in ur case
<hakim> ok thanks a lot lilian for your help :)
<lilian> btw
<lilian> try to using the IP
<lilian> for example smb://192.168.1.2
<hakim> ok, where do i type that ? i'm so used to windows and it's address bar
<lilian> at the top of the dolphin u see "smb:" in bolt
<lilian> just click on it
<lilian> 192.168.1.2 was just an example, I'm not sure what IP's u have there
<hakim> yeah ok :)
<hakim> nothing appears
<lilian> And you wrote the right IP?
<BluesKaj> hmm, I recommend not disabling multiarch support if you run a 64bit system, just fixed my depndency problem after updating today , by re-enabling multiarch support
<hakim> yes
<lilian> hakim: sec, I'll try it with my mate here
<hakim> ok thank you
<lilian> It works
<lilian> He uses Windows 7 and I use Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.2
<lilian> in smb: wrote his IP
<lilian> he shared with "Everyone" not "Homegroup"
<lilian> the only problem, it asked for his Username and Password because he didn't removed this option from settings
<hakim> ok weird, i'm probably doing something wrong.
<hakim> i have a username and password, i'll ask my admin which workgroup the server is in
<hakim> or i'll try to mount a ssh drive instead
<hakim> anyway, thanks a lot for your time lilian
<lilian> hakim: np
<BluesKaj> hakim, in W7 on windows machines the workgroup is now called homegroup , altho the W7 shares still show up in dolphin/samba shares as workgroup.
<hakim> yeah, unfortunately, i'm not on W7 anymore, and the server is running on linux. i don't know if i made myself clear earlier, sometimes i tend to be confusing sorry
<hakim> so the workgroup is probably not called homegroup either
<antoranz> hi, people
<antoranz> since I dist-upgraded to oneiric, I can't use kmail
<antoranz> "Failed to fetch the resource collection"
<antoranz> does it ring a bell?
<Linkmaster> antoranz: You'll be well suited to look at the bug reports/forums on that. Or try #kmail as well, the distro went from kmail to kmail2, so there are some differences and the like.
<vadrao> Hi all, How can I open konsole with a keyboard command. I tried looking in Global keyboard shortcuts. But I could not find it.
<SunTsu> vadrao: if there is no shortcut - define one
<hakim> vadrao: i actually use launchy, but i don't know if you want to install another software
<BluesKaj> hakim, no I understtod that you are on kubuntu and I thought you were trying to access shares ona W7 machine ., hence my explanation
<vadrao> SunTsu: How to go about that. Using Global keyboard shortcuts ?
<hakim> ok BluesKaj thanks :)
<Trashi> hi. i try to sync my iphone with the help of amarok, but it shows allways "zero tracks". by default on my system exists the packages like libimobiledevice2 and libmtp9 ... if i understand the descriptions right, it should work. does anybody have any experience to sync iphone/pod from kubuntu 11.10?
<vadrao> hakim: I would like to have simple keyboard shortcut through which I could do that
<hakim> ok, i see. i like launchy because it allows you to launch any app just by typing the first letter its name. so i find it useful, because there is no equivalent natively in windows and i'm used to it now. but maybe kubuntu lets you define all your shortcuts ^^
<SunTsu> hakim: I can't tell you how exactly, because I don't run kde at the moment. I just know that you can create shortcuts that run commands, did that a lot
<vadrao> SunTsu: Thanks..
 * BluesKaj just adds his fav apps into the panel , one mouse click does the trick
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: I like to e.g. run my screensaver in lock mode with just a single shortcut
<hakim> ok :) SunTsu
<SunTsu> hakim: yeah, sorry, meant vadrao
<hakim> ^^
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, isn't it great , all these little tips that make life on linux so easy :)
<hakim> well i have another problem, i downloaded mysql workbench, tried to install it, but it stopped on the dependicies step and now i can't use it or re-install it, what do i do ?
<BluesKaj> hakim, 64 bit ?
<hakim> yup
<BluesKaj> 11.10?
<hakim> also :)
<BluesKaj> got multiarch support installed , it should by default , but chack to make sure.
<BluesKaj> err check
<hakim> sorry to know such a few, but how do i check ?
<BluesKaj> open muon , and type in multiarch, hakim
<hakim> BluesKaj: ok
<hakim> BluesKaj: i only have multiarch-support(amd64) and ia32-libs-multiarch (i368) installed
<hakim> should i install multiarch-support i386 ,
<hakim> ?
<BluesKaj> ok, then that's not the problem , hakim
<hakim> ok BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no hakim what you have is sufficient
<BluesKaj> ok hakim open a terminal , and run , sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hakim> BluesKaj: it did nothing
<BluesKaj> ok that's good
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<xdunlapx> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> xdunlapx: hi
<xdunlapx> how are you today?
<BluesKaj> hakim, in the terminal run , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> xdunlapx: fine, i hope the same from you
<xdunlapx> phoenix_firebrd: yes I'm fine :)
<phoenix_firebrd> xdunlapx: :)
<hakim> BluesKaj: ok done :)
<BluesKaj> any dependency errors , hakim ?
<hakim> BluesKaj: 0 update,  0 installed, 0 removed and 0 not updated (sorry my kubuntu is in french, so i'm translating)
<BluesKaj> hakim, , np that's fine
<hakim> ok
<BluesKaj> hakim, odd I can't find mysql workbench in the software sources
<hakim> i took it on the mysql website : http://www.mysql.fr/downloads/mirror.php?id=403986#mirrors
<hakim> they say : linux 11.04, but it should work with 11.10 no ?
<hakim> BluesKaj: i mean it's a minor version
<yofel> hakim: kubuntu versions represent the date (2011.october), not any other usefuly version scheme.
<yofel> so it can work, but no guarantee
<hakim> yofel: oh ok i see
<yofel> *useful
<hakim> well that's not convenient at all, i need it lol, and i don't want to go back on windows
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you know when the xbmc will be available in ppa?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: what's xbmc?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: a media center
<yofel> obviously not, sry ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in this team-xbmc/ppa
<yofel> no idea
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is there any media center app that is in repos
<yofel> there was this thing called mythtv, but I never used it
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, xbmc has a build that you might be intersted in , http://sshcs.com/xbmc/
<OerHeks> mythTV boxee canola
<Wizard> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: The site gives less details of the compilation
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I tried xbmc but it's too clunky for my taste ...too many menus tries too jard to look and work like Windows Media Center ..VLC works for me
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats right, but thats the only app that can play a 1080hd movie properly
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc takes 40% of my cpu
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mplayer with vdpau plays video with audio sync problem
<BluesKaj> VLC plays 1080 on my tv
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: it can but it consumes 40% of my cpu
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mplayer with vdpau and xbmc takes jut 5%
<phoenix_firebrd> *just
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, interesting , never really checked that
<BluesKaj> i won't install xbmc tho , still too clunky and unstable
<Wizard> what are you talking about?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: if vlc can play 1080hd video with less cpu usage, then we wont need any other player :)
<Wizard> hehe, I have strange problem with rekonq, it keeps showing "save as" dialog box when some flash file is embedded in website
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: i cant find a ppa for boxee, while canola is for mobile i guess
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: spamware?
<Wizard> no, just ordinary flash movies probably
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: does that happen with youtube?
<Wizard> but rekonq wants to save them instead of ignoring them
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: try using the manual load of plugins option
<Wizard> plugins?
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: then there is flash ad, it will be replaced by a button
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: what is your rekonq version?
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: 0.7.90
<Wizard> but I'm updating kubuntu now, it may change :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: to 11.10?
<Wizard> hmm, no, I installed 11.10 yesterday, but I'm doing all updates today
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: backports enabled?
<Wizard> nope, also no ppas
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: then the current version is 0.7.90
<yofel> the updates ppa has 0.8.0
<Wizard> I hate using ppas
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<Wizard> their out of maintenance schedule (if ubuntu has something like this at all)
<Wizard> they are*
<Wizard> hi kamilnadeem
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is kde 4.7.2 pushed to normal channel?
<yofel> yes, should be already in I think
<yofel> rekonq 0.8 will follow, but that'll take at least a week
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: had some some updates that that said as version 4.7.2, but when i check the kde version it says kde 4.7.1, may it is not yet complete
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: no, save .svf dialog doesn't pop up on youtube
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not sure, maybe you need to login again, I'm on 4.7.2 from PPA
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: then it should be the site trying to download a malware into your system
<Wizard> I don't think so, this swf is just an advertisment :)
<Wizard> maybe it's embedded wrongly
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i restarted half hour back, no problem, i will check it later
<Wizard> besides, I don't have flashplugin installed
<yofel> k
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you busy
<yofel> not really
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: if you havent installed flashplugin, then how come the swf is displayed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you come to the offtopic channel
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: did you read my messages? I told "save as" window pops up
<avihay__> I just lost 4GB, after upgreading. I blame nepomuk!
<phoenix_firebrd> Wizard: so if flashplugin is not installed, you are not able to use youtube right?
<CoJaBo> How do I stop the omniirc upgrade prompt from showing up every five minutes? egads, this is worse than Windows Update, wtf?
<kamilnadeem> I accidentally deleted the bottom pannel , but I got that back,. The prob is the size of the kick off launcher
<kamilnadeem> Hi Wizard
<Wizard> phoenix_firebrd: you asekd me if it pops up on youtube so I checked and informed you
<kamilnadeem> hi phoenix_firebrd
<kamilnadeem> how to resize kick off?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: get in offtopic, I'm talking of our crazy adventures
<Wizard> ok, enough about rekonq, it appears on few websites only, probably their fault..
<Wizard> second question is: who should I contact to ask/complain about translations?
<Wizard> it's getting really serious, relese from release translations to my language are worse and worse
<kamilnadeem> is there a way to resize the kick off launcher, it is now opening in more than 1/4th of my screen?
<kamilnadeem> Got It
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: hi
<Wizard> should I report every spotted language mistake in launchpad?
<Pici> Wizard: Theres https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<Pici> Wizard: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Issues may be of help specifically.
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd that day when we tried to fix that auto mute on startup prob , actually it didnot get fixed that time.
<Wizard> thanks Pici
<kamilnadeem> But I returned and some other person helped fix it finally
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: is it still there?
<kamilnadeem> No
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: how did you fix it?
<kamilnadeem> wait telling?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ok
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd Here http://pastebin.com/sdm2xvTg
<Wizard> Pici: this doesn't state how translations are merged with upstream
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: it seems you didn't have permission to modify the asound.state
<Pici> Wizard: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+faq/608
<kamilnadeem> yes but the Bluekaj guy said its OK
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd  is there something wrong with It?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: no, its a correct solution
<kamilnadeem> Good
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what does this 'alsactl store' actually do?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, it stores your last settings in alsamixer when you run the command ..it doesn't always stick tho , after upgrades and such
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no, what happens internally?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, creates a small file on the /home dir and the setting is suppose hold in alsa.conf
<BluesKaj> supposed to hold
<phoenix_firebrd> bagsta: he he
<phoenix_firebrd> bagsta: oops , sorry
<kamilnadeem> Does any one here uses Ubuntu One on Kubuntu and If yes how does it works?
<kamilnadeem> I mean in terms of not crashing(I use Ubuntu one so I do know how it works ;) )
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: for me ubuntuone doesnt start in kubuntu-desktop
<kamilnadeem> yeah I have been hearing that it is not in pristine working condition as on Ubuntu , lets hope 12.04 sorts this
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: harald was working on a kde version, but i dont know what happened to it
<kamilnadeem> hmmm. DId you guys checked out the latets distrowatch weekely
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu scores over ubuntu :)
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: oh really?
<kamilnadeem> yes go check it out
<kamilnadeem> the reason is the same why I maid Kubuntu my main distro
<kamilnadeem> made*
<kamilnadeem> overall polish and it works :)
<jmichaelx> not sure i have ever heard kubuntu being acclaimed for high polish before...
<kamilnadeem> jmichaelx Kubuntu is right now really one of the good kde distro out there
 * BluesKaj tries to get VLC to use more GPU on nvidia graphics card with vdpau... not much info on the subject
<kamilnadeem> I have tried PClinuxos, Mandriva , Chakra but this is the one that made most sense to me
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have all the info
<Belial`> kubuntu seems pretty kde stock to me.
<Belial`> which is fine.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have not done extensive testing, but on my PC at work, vdpau seems to be working better with vlc than with mplayer. performance with mplayer has really regressed (at least it appears so on that machine)
<phoenix_firebrd> When we are talking about stability we should opt for LTS release
<jmichaelx> yea, i have been using kubuntu as my main OS for going on 6 years. obviously, i am still using it, but it isn't because i have ever thought it to be polished
<kamilnadeem> brb
 * jmichaelx did flee to xfce during the kde4.0-4.2 era
<BluesKaj> mplayer no longer works well on this setup ,  jmichaelx, no fullscreen , poor audio config etc ..it'sok for desktop monitors , but not for a media server pc
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: have you installed libvdpau?
<jmichaelx> yea... i have not tested the two machines yet that i use the most for multimedia... if they turn out to be this bad, i either switching back to natty, or ditching k/ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: that was a starting of plasma
 * Daskreech was running KDE 4.0 alpha 2 as his "desktop"
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes libvdpau1
 * jmichaelx shreeks..........
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what does this 'mplayer -vo vdpau <file>' tell you
<jmichaelx> with each batch of updates, i keep hoping for these task manager bugs to go away....
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: i think some one posted a working patch
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, what doy yowant to know , there's alot of info
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: does it say it is successfully using the vdpau as output?
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: they say that the actual bug is not in the taskmanager widget
<BluesKaj> yup ,it plays at a smaller size than my screen , but without audio
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, libavformat file format detected
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: so i understand... X is being blamed (which i do not doubt)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: have you tried smplayer?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yeah , the audio doesn't pas the digital signal that I need here
<mr-rich> 179 updates? are you friggen kidding me?
<BluesKaj> any versions of mpalyer are the same, they play the video fine , but no audio and I don't feel like trying to buld a string of commands just so i can play movies from the cli , seems rather silly to me.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: thats why we have smplayer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: try playing with the audio settings
<yofel> mr-rich: 4.7.2 in oneiric-updates
<BluesKaj> smplayer doesn't work for my setup
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, it can't fill my screen
<BluesKaj> and i don't have a huge tv , it's only a 42" panasonic
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: do you use xbmc? just wondering how it is working for you
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc works fine?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I tried xbmc , too many menus too clunky ,it played ok but not my kind of player
<BluesKaj> vlc works fine phoenix_firebrd , but likr you say it eats cpu
<BluesKaj> that's why I'm researching the GPU in the mix approach , apparently there are settings to force vlc to use the GPU more if it's capable
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: we cant do anything about vlc, its because of how it renders
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: on my PC at work, mplayer cannot play much of anything well since upgrading to oneiric. high definition video will almost lock the machine up... 2.4GHz amd dual-core with 4GB RAM... but vlc can play HD, though it struggles
<BluesKaj> vdpau
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, that's your graphics card struggling to keep up
<phoenix_firebrd> jmichaelx: what is the graphics card you are using?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: well, GPU and CPU both
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what is the gpu?
<jmichaelx> phoenix_firebrd: it is an nvidia grforce 210
<BluesKaj> nvidia geforce 8400gs
<jmichaelx> geforce*
<phoenix_firebrd> n 11.10 mplayer works well for me, i am using geforce 9400gt, mplayer version =SVN-r33713-4.6.1
<BluesKaj> the vdpau driver (it;s actaully a plugin) is supposed to direct the player to use the gpu on the graphics card if it's capable and share the load with the cpu on the mobo
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: previously it was working?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ??
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc does some work before sending it to the gpu , so thats the reason for the high cpu usage
<BluesKaj> yeah , I saw that in a blog about vlc and vdpau
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: did the hd videos play fine in any of the previous versions of kubuntu?
<shane2peru> ok, I think I found out why I quit using Kopete, anyone know how to get Kopete to work with Spanish characters?  áíáóú
<phoenix_firebrd> going for dinner, bbl
<artur_> guys who can recommend some kick-ass KDE apps?
<dalston> artur_: dolphin
<artur_> been on KDE for 2 weeks after dumping Unity/Gnome-Shell, and llloving it!!!!
<dalston> artur_: kontact was awesome, and will be awesome again when akonadi stops hogging memory
<artur_> OK, thanks for Dolphin, but what I meant, some obscure (no-so-obvious) apps
<dalston> artur_:  yakuake
<dalston> artur_: drop-down terminal from the top of the screen when a shortcut key is hit
<artur_> found converseen, added ppa, but some strange reason can't find it via aptitude search ??? what gives?1
<artur_> Yakuake absolutely AWESOME!
<artur_> so inobtrusive yet efficient - love it
<artur_> Kontact or Thunderbird?
<artur_> I've always kind of liked Thunderbird, but Kontact seems like a more comprehensive/KDE-integrated app. UI-wise, a bit of a departure from tried-and-trusted Thunderbird
<jmichaelx> i wonder how usable kmail/kontact even are right now in oneiric...
<yofel> the most broken thing is the migrator. Once you've got the setup done somehow it's fairly usable
<Daskreech> artur_: umm. what do you want the apps to do?
<jmichaelx> good to hear, although i won't be using it
<Daskreech> artur_: Marble!
<jmichaelx> i have been thinking about migrating to kmail, but will probably wait until the nepomuk issues are ironed out
<BluesKaj> videos play fine on vlc , phoenix_firebrd , even pn smplayer noe except smplayer doesn't pass the Dolby Digital/spdif signal in 5.1 . only 2 channel pcm ...VLC does everything I want but with high CPU usage , which i can put up with
<BluesKaj> noe=now
<BluesKaj> ok...BBL ..stuff to do
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I think you mean akonadi
<yofel> Daskreech: both
<Daskreech> yofel: what's the nepomuk issues?
<artur_> Daskreech: nothing, I'm just enjoying my time with KDE! Trying different apps, just to see what will awe me :)
<yofel> Daskreech: not pure nepomuk, but akonadi's nepomuk integration is one of the more buggier parts
<artur_> Marble... hmm sounds familiar. Can almost bet you I've tried it before, but will see again..
<artur_> thanks!
<yofel> artur_: if you don't mind pulling in some things you won't need, feel free to pull kde-full. Which will install the kde stuff that isn't shipped by default in kubuntu.
<artur_> yofel: Oh, thanks. I installed a KDE DVD (3.4 Gb worth of stuff) from a USB stick but did not bother to find out how to add a USB to repositories
<artur_> Which, btw, how can I add a USB to sources?
<Peace-> artur_: mm i guess add media?
<artur_> Peace: sorry, meaning...?
<artur_> media = meaning.. what?
<artur_> Peace: do you mean medibuntu?
<kamilnadeem> How to get better font rendering in browsers(Firefox/Chromium) on Kubunt?
<kamilnadeem> kubuntu*
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: systemsettings application apparance
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: on fonts you can customizing the antiasing
<yofel> artur_: edit your software sources, other software -> add cdrom
<yofel> I think
<Peace-> yofel: mm that doens't work
<Peace-> fior the usb stick
<yofel> hm
<yofel> then he'll need to add a file:// URL to apt that points to the packages
<Peace-> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3576/how-to-make-usb-drive-as-local-repository
<Peace-> artur_:
<kamilnadeem> Peace: It was set to system settings , I senabled it still no progress ?
<kamilnadeem> What settings are on your system?
<Peace-> first you need to understan what kind of monitor yoi have
<Peace-> not every monitor has the same settings
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/24/plasma-desktope11846.jpg
<kamilnadeem> I have a 15"CRT .
<Peace-> for example that is mine on lcd monitor
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i'm looking for kcmsambaconf
<PasNox> but it seem it diseappear from kubuntu / kde ?
<PasNox> i'm running kubuntu oneiric 64bits editions.
<PasNox> any hint ?
<Peace-> PasNox: on the new kde there is not it anymore
<Daskreech> Peace-:  I like the askubuntu.com/questions url :)
<Daskreech> It's pretty human
<artur_> Peace: thanks a lot for the link, and sorry for being a lazy pig :)
<PasNox> i'm trying to make samba share working between my mac and my linux box, but i can't see the mac, and the mac see the linux box but it reject guess user and even when i try to use my linux credentials.
<PasNox> any hint please?
<Peace-> artur_: i will not paste what you need to read on that article
<Peace-> PasNox:  dolphin
<PasNox> and i correctly ( i think ) shared the folder from dolphin ( the mac see it, but i can't enter in )
<PasNox> Peace-: dolphin does not show the mac :/
<PasNox> and the mac is rejected from linux :/
<Peace-> PasNox: are you in the same workgroup?
<KingSphinx> Anyone know how to get the Oxygen style working with Skype? I've tried setting it as "Desktop settings", but it still looks like Plastik from KDE3.
<PasNox> Peace-: i think yes, i did not change anythin so i think it use the generic 'workgroup' group
<Peace-> PasNox: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<kamilnadeem> Peace tried all the settings it doesn't seem to be working , may you please tell me your chromium/chrome fonts settings
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: roboto
<PasNox> Peace-: even from dolphin when i try to browse the shared folder of my own box, it reject me ( and ask for a password / login ) event if i checked the accept guess users
<Peace-> kamilnadeem:  google roboto fonts ubuntu
<PasNox> Peace-: i will read it, but i doubt it will help :)
<Peace-> PasNox: right click on the folder
<PasNox> maybe a simple computer restart should help xD
<PasNox> Peace-: from sambo protocol in dolphin or the local folder ?
<PasNox> samba*
<Peace-> PasNox: the folder you want share
<PasNox> k
<PasNox> and ?
<Peace-> you can see this ? wait i am uploading
<Peace-> PasNox: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/24/plasma-desktopB11846.jpg
<PasNox> yes i can
<kamilnadeem> Peace medium or small ?
<PasNox> and i already set full control for me and everybody
<PasNox> restarted smb service
<PasNox> etc
<PasNox> it does not help.
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: i use full fonts 11
<FloodBotK1> PasNox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PasNox> FloodBotK1: flood me ? :/
<Peace-> PasNox: i guess yu are not in the same workgroup
<PasNox> Peace-: maybe something in the folder right itself should be check but it seem ok for me
<PasNox> according to dolphin, the linux box is in workgroup
<PasNox> and mac see me
<Peace-> PasNox: get a new folder
<Peace-> PasNox: right click
<Peace-> share ...
<Peace-> full controll
<Peace-> open dolphin and check if you can see your folder with linux
<PasNox> i can, but once i try to enter in it, it request credentials :/
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> there is something of worg
<Peace-> i can go into without it...
<PasNox> oh
<PasNox> i changed
<kamilnadeem> Peace It is not working , well thanks for helping
<PasNox> checked guess allowed
<Peace-> sudo samba restart
<PasNox> and set full control for me and everybody
<kamilnadeem> Will be taking your leave Now
<PasNox> and now i can enter the new folder :/
<PasNox> but not the one i want to share xD
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: maybe you need to login and logout
<Peace-> i am not sure about that kamilnadeem
<kamilnadeem> Will try
 * Peace- doens't understand well the pixel problem btw
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be WIth You ALL
<Peace-> PasNox: check you permission then...
<PasNox> ok now from linux it's ok
<PasNox> i was changing the folder group to sambashare but it seem i should let my own group
<PasNox> xD
<PasNox> thank u
<PasNox> let try from mac now
<phoenix_firebrd> i am back
<salo> hey all, i recently built a ssd into my laptop and now my pc freezes ocassionally, does sb know where this could come from?
<KingSphinx> Does anyone know how to get Skype to cooperate with the default desktop theme?
<Peace-> salo: go in the menu
<Peace-> salo: search for log
<Peace-> salo: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/24/plasma-desktopK11846.jpg
<salo> Peace-: yep opened it
<Peace-> salo: search for something about your problem
<PasNox> Peace-: works fine now :) thank u - stupid sambashare group that make me erroneous :)
 * PasNox busy on the mac
<Peace-> i was down
<Peace-> so i didn't read
<salo_> Peace-: sorry just happened again
<salo_> Peace-: it froze..
<Peace-> salo_: now ... open the log ....
<Peace-> salo_: the menu... search for log...
<salo_> Peace-: yeah did it
<Peace-> and look...
<salo_> Peace-: kernel should say something shouldn`t it?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> salo_: http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119
<Peace-> salo_: paste your screen about the log
<salo_> Peace-: do you want the log itsself or a screenshot of it?
<Peace-> the screenshot or the log it's not a problem
<shane2peru> anyone know what the java runtime package is called?
<Peace-> one of them
<Peace-> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shane2peru> thanks Peace-
<shane2peru> I forgot about the bot
<shane2peru> hmm, doesn't seem to be the case anymore
<shane2peru> ok, oh well, bbl
<simion314> in 11.190 i installed sun java from a ppa
<salo_> Peace-: ok just a minute, that widget does not work
<The_Jag> Hi can someone point me to the list of eclipse repositories? I installed eclipse from muon but the repo list is empty
<yofel> openjdk-6 works just fine here on 11.10
<Peace-> salo_: ?
<salo_> Peace-: yeah this log seems to be too big for this pastebins..
<salo_> Peace-:  here finally: http://paste.kde.org/137245/
<simion314> yofel: InteliJ requiers Sun JRE to run properly
<yofel> ah, well, sun-java6 is in !partner
<genii-around> yofel: Not anymore, apparently
<yofel> oh, true
<yofel> guess they removed it thanks to oracle changing the license
<simion314> just google and you find how to install jre6 from sun or even java7 from oracle
<simion314> i do not remember esxactly how i install it but i used google
<yofel> I still have the 6u26 package in one of my PPA's, and what I need works fine with openjdk
<Peace-> salo_: you said it's a ssd ? that has caused your prolbem?
<Peace-> that means the solid state disk ?
<salo_> Peace-: yes
<salo_> Peace-: i think so at leasz
<salo_> Peace-: i installed the ssd an a fresh version of kubuntu
<salo_> Peace-: before that it did not freeze
<Peace-> i lag too much
<Peace-> i am sorry but i can't read so much
<Peace--> salo_: have you read my question ?
<salo_> Peace--: which one?
<Peace--> salo_: i mean ssd you mean solid state disk ?
<salo_> Peace--: yes
<Peace--> salo_: pci ?
<salo_> salo_: sata3 on a sata2 bus
<Peace--> xD konversation keeps to log me out
<Peace--> so i switced to webirc
<Peace--> switched
<salo_> ;)
<Peace--> salo_: can you list it on lspci ?
<salo_> Peace--: i`ll try mom
<Peace--> salo_: i mean you need some stirng to identify in the log something related  to your disk
<Peace--> string
<salo_> Peace--: http://paste.kde.org/137257/
<Peace-> LOl
<salo_> Peace--: thats what lspci says
<shane2peru> ok, back, and wondering about java
<shane2peru> simion314: you mentioned a ppa??
<salo_> Peace--: cannot find sth related to the disk
<Peace--> salo_: Do you know the who has made that stuff?
<Peace--> -the
<Peace-> Peace--: _P
<Peace--> xD
<Peace-> omg this konvesation has a lots' of lag...
<shane2peru> is openjdk the same as sun java?
<shane2peru> I'm assuming it is the open version of java
<genii-around> SSD often freeze up as a purely hardware issue as well.
<avihay__> PULSE AUDIO!!! grrrrrrrrrr
<salo_> Peace--: 	Corsair Force3 240GB SSD  that`s the one i ordered
<genii-around> salo_: Perhaps check if your drive is one of the defective ones ... http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=95688
<Peace--> salo_: mmm i have googled
<simion314> shane2peru: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-jre-on-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric.html  there is mentioned the ppa
<salo_> genii-around: phew to find the serial i have to open the laptop i think ;/
<salo_> genii-around: or is there a way to read it out of the system
<Peace--> salo_: i see a problem of freeze on that stuff
<Peace--> salo_: so you are not alone
<shane2peru> simion314: thanks!  I found it in this link:  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118986.msg276635#msg276635
<salo_> Peace--: but shouldnt the system stay responsive? I mean ssd has nothing to do with the os where the os lies or am i wrong?
<shane2peru> I'm going to try the openjdk to see if that works for me.
<genii-around> salo_: Probably only on the sticker and not anywhere in it's firmware, unfortunately
<salo_> genii-around: damn, than i need tools..
<shane2peru> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<salo_> genii-around: but your link states that: NOTE: CSSD-F60GB3-BK, CSSD-F240GB3-BK, and Force GT are NOT affected by this issue
<salo_> genii-around: and i do have a 240gb version
<Peace--> i have read that sb has upgraded the firmware
<Peace--> but dunno
<Peace--> it's a strange problem  i am not used to resolve taht kind of problem
<salo_> Peace--: i find it strange that the kernel seems to say nothing about it
<genii-around> salo_: Ah, missed that, just caught the Corsair part ... well, that at least is good then.
<genii-around> salo_: When you put the ssd in, did you just copy over your old stuff onto it or make a clean install to it?
<salo_> genii-around: i did make a clean install
<salo_> genii-around: here is uname -a output: NOTE: CSSD-F60GB3-BK, CSSD-F240GB3-BK, and Force GT are NOT affected by this issue
<salo_> genii-around: here is uname -a output: Linux salo-mbpro 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Peace--> i guess it's a problem of ssd \ firmware
<genii-around> Peace--: There are some issues with JMicron controllers, other issues when drives are mostly full and have to keep shuffling blocks around all the time, also if you use some disk otimisation tools it can actually slow SSD down and not speed them u
<salo_> genii-around: but that seems not to be the case, only 5gb are used rigth now :(
<Peace--> who is the one that has 240 of porns ?
<Peace--> xD
<Peace--> ok i am joking sorry for that
<salo_> :D
<Peace--> :D
<artur_> Hi all again
<artur_> Anybody knows if Amarok has the "Play random" option?
 * Peace-- actually that joke was for genii-around 
<salo_> genii-around: Peace-- actually it could be that that is not an issue coming from the ssd but with some other parts of this strange macbook pro..
 * genii-around sips his coffee and glares at Peace--
<Peace--> salo_: i have no ideas
<salo_> Peace--: ok.. thanks for your help anyway
<genii-around> salo_: If you could please pastebin results of: sudo lshw -businfo
<salo_> genii-around: http://paste.kde.org/137275/
<Peace--> salo_: btw it seems you paste really fast now :D
<salo_> Peace--: yeah i found i suitable pastebin :D
<shane2peru> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Peace--> salo_: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96401&page=2
<Peace--> salo_: can you set something on the bios?
<salo_> Peace--: i would like to do some settins in the bios
<salo_> Peace--: but i cannot go there somehow..
<Peace--> salo_: try to read that page if i didn't read bad it seems someone has fixed
<salo_> Peace--: ok mom
<Peace--> LOL
<Peace--> no problem my kid
<Peace--> :D
<salo_> Peace--: thats mac stuff... aahhh i like the hardware but not the restrictveness ;)
<Peace--> salo_: i have to go :) i am italian so now it's time to exit
<Peace--> have luck !
<salo_> Peace--: ok have fun, thanks!
<genii-around> salo_: Apologies on lag, work required me. Your hardware seems OK, although i have before seen issues with that SATA controller (  MCP79 )
<genii-around> salo_: Does: dmesg | tail     show anything about the drive right after a freeze?
<salo_> genii-around: no nothing obvious at least
<salo_> genii-around: i did paste the syslog before
<salo_> genii-around: have you seen it?
<genii-around> salo_: I don't the link to it in my scrollback
<salo_> genii-around:  http://paste.kde.org/137245/
<genii-around> salo_: It looks like trying to use NCQ, perhaps disabling this with libata.force=noncq as boot option might help
<jbwiv_> guys, every time I try to use Muon to update packages on 11.10, I get "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided". However, I'm never prompted to provide authorization. How can I fix this?
<salo> genii-around: thanks, i'll try that
<salo> genii-around: have to add it in the kernel command line in grub do i?
<yofel> jbwiv_: is the polkit-kde-1 package installed?
<genii-around> salo: For one-time just hit e to edit grub boot line and put it just after: splash    ... if it works not to freeze, then add line: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="libata.force=noncq"  to /etc/default/grub  and then sudo update-grub
<jbwiv_> yofel, no, it doesn't appear to be
<jbwiv_> yofel, I installed kubuntu by first installing ubuntu and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. I wonder if this was missed for some reason?
<yofel> yeah, known issue :/
<yofel> jbwiv_: sudo apt-get install polkit-kde-1
<genii-around> salo: ( this way it will get re-added as an option every time upgrades rebuild grub )
<yofel> it'll work once you log out once
<jbwiv_> yofel, k. I did install it, but I still don't get prompted. should this require a logout/loging
<jbwiv_> ah, you beat me to it, ok thanks! ;)
<yofel> jbwiv_: or
<yofel> manually run: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<salo> genii-around: ok i`m going to reboot and then wait :)
<meebey> http://bit.ly/vznz3C
<jbwiv_> yofel, that did the trick. Thanks!
<genii-around> salo: If this works to eliminate your freezes, please update page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662538&page=2 to show that it worked in your situation
<salo> genii-around: ok i`ll do that
<genii-around> salo: Thanks :)
<VJTachyon> is there a graphical utility for configuring ethernet interface routing?
<VJTachyon> i have two ethernet interfaces and my internet is through eth1, currently the system can't find the internet
<VJTachyon> so i assuming the routing is bad
<Squidy> I'm sorry.. I lost the connection...
<Squidy> I'm sorry.. I lost the connection...
<Squidy> So... I'm using kubuntu 11.10... My sound is working well.. however when I put the headphone.. the speaker volume goes to 0% automatically.. then I get no sound in both headphone and speaker
<Squidy> may you help me/
<Squidy> ?
<MeanderingCode> Anyone having issues w/ Eclipse (or maybe other Java progs?) where some sections of dialogs are empty??
<BluesKaj> Squidy, if you have pulseaudio installed then install pavucontrol . it will control your headphones and speaker outputs
<Steve132> I cannot seem to get KMail to send any emails.
<Steve132> Emails in my outbox just sit there
<Steve132> and checking mail doesn't send them
<Steve132> even manually clicking 'send queued messages' doesn't send them
<Steve132> Some googling seems to imply that I need to enable the akonadi component "mail dispatch agent"
<Steve132> but I cannot.  It is greyed out
<Daskreech> Steve132: how did you set it up?
<Daskreech> when you made an account you set up the smtp outgoing server?
<Steve132> Yes
<Squidy> BluesKaj: I've installed pvaucontrol.. but the problem still happens.. When I plug the headphone the port change to 'Analog Headphone' and the sound stops in both headphone and speakers
<Squidy> weird
<blip-> hi all, I upgraded from 11.04 to the latest Kubuntu and I'm having big trouble with wifi on my laptop.
<blip-> It can't connect to my home network and this little system tray icon program is horrible
<MeanderingCode> Does anyone have problems w/ empty panes in windows (not empty, i can click things, but nothing is drawn)?
<MeanderingCode> This is Eclipse, which is Java
<BluesKaj> Steve132, look at comment 10 , https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection "" [Major,New]
<Steve132> I don't recieve this error
<Steve132> tough
<BluesKaj> ok, sorry , I thought it was relavent
<BluesKaj> Steve132, are yo on 11.10 ?
<Steve132> yes
<BluesKaj> Squidy, ok ,try it without pulseaudio and pavucobtrol ,,some souncards work better with alsa without pulseaudio in the middle
<BluesKaj> Steve132, perhaps you don't get that error but your problem may be related
<Steve132> Ok, so, what do I do?
<MeanderingCode> Is no one in here an Eclipse user?  Could someone do me a favor and install it, run it (let it create the "workspace" folder and just delete it later), and open Window > Preferences, then tell me if the left pane is populated with the index of preference sections or is just empty?
<BluesKaj> look the URL I posted , there may be links there or other comments that may help you, Steve132
<Steve132> Well, I appreciate the help, but I'd rather not futz with my configuratino unless there is some reason to believe the problems are related
<BluesKaj> MeanderingCode, have you tried the ##java chat ?
<MeanderingCode> BluesKaj: double hash? (just checking)  Not linux dedicated, i assume...headed there now
<BluesKaj> yes, MeanderingCode . I already checked, ##
<MeanderingCode> thanks
<Steve132> So I did that, and it had no effect
<Steve132> because that was not the source of my errror
<orava> Hi, does someone got banshee working in 11.10?
<shane2peru> what is the proper way to get someones attention in an extremely slow room?  just start naming random people?  I'm not talking about this room.
<maco> thatd usually be considered rude unless you know them. generally you just wait
<maco> theres no guarantee theyre even at the computer
<maco> or awake for that matter (timezones and all)
<BadDesign> shane2peru: asking question the right way
<BadDesign> -*s
<BadDesign> orava: What problem do you encounter?
<shane2peru> BadDesign: well, I asked the question, and left it set for about 3 hours, and no one has responded, no one has even chatted in the room
<BadDesign> shane2peru: probably in this room may people are afk or in different time zones that you (us)
<BadDesign> *many
<shane2peru> right, but I"m talking about a different room, well, never mind, I started ramdomly naming people.
<BadDesign> orava: Run Banshee from Konsole and see what is the ouput, maybe that will tell you something about what is wrong
<orava> BadDesign: can't remember, I'm using 11.04 right now. next time I boot to 11.10 I will let you know
<BadDesign> I need some rest, ffs, I miss letters from words :(
<RandomRoger> Hello, is there a way to remove the activity button on the desktop ?
<dalston> RandomRoger: if it's a widget.. try right-clicking
<dalston> RandomRoger: you're typing about the button with the three dots, right?  Red, Blue, Green?
<RandomRoger> No
<RandomRoger> The button is in the top right corner and says "New Activity"
<dalston> RandomRoger: so, you're currently on the activity labeled "New Activity"
<dalston> RandomRoger: are you trying to get rid of the "cashew" looking icon altogether?
<RandomRoger> Yeah
<RandomRoger> Seems I find a solution, move it until its hidden by the panel :)
<dalston> RandomRoger: try this.. http://hanschen.org/2008/10/23/plasma-how-to-remove-the-cashew/
<RandomRoger> Thanks, will take a look.
<RandomRoger> brb
<drbobb> hello, anyone have a hint on how to get rid of the stupid gnome gadgets from my systray?
<drbobb> I logged into gnome desktop a couple of times before I decided it sucks, and now I can't find a way to get rid of them
<DarthFrog>  !purekde | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<dalston> drbobb: systray apps come from several places.. check "Startup and Shutdown" in "systemsettings".. then check  ~/.kde/Autostart and  ~/.config/autostart and /etc/xdg/autostart
<sillytones> is it possible to make key repeat short for arrow keys and longer for other keys?
<Uninstall> is anybody aware that muon software center
<Uninstall> installs libc6-xen instead of skype?
<Sentynel> hi folks. been having issues related to a) random system freezes and b) hangs on shutdown since upgrading to 11.10. I believe it may be related to the wifi drivers, due to the following: the system froze again. after reboot, the wireless network wouldn't connect (the "connecting" bar got halfway across, stopped, and then it disconnected after a bit). I shut the system down and noticed it shut down properly, without hanging. I've now switched to
<Sentynel> a different antenna and it's connected to the network again
<Sentynel> any suggestions for obtaining more information? I've had reliability problems with this antenna before - connection drops frequently - so I'd rather not keep using it
<drbobb> DarthFrog: I don't really want to wipe out gnome packages just yet, I might yet have some use for them
<Uninstall> drbobb:
<Uninstall> are you a kubuntu guy?
<drbobb> yes
<Uninstall> drbobb: are you aware that muon software center installs random packages?
<drbobb> I did use gnome for a while, when kde4 was too buggy for daily use
<drbobb> Uninstall: no I'm not, how is that?
<Uninstall> I've got the same problem on two PCs: it suggest me to install always libc6-xen
<Uninstall> when I search for packages on the package manager
<Uninstall> instead the software center has installed libc6-xen instead of skype
<drbobb> Uninstall: although my original question was not about un/installing packages, but getting rid of autostarts
<sillytones> maybe make arrows and backspace repeat fast, but letters repeat slow
<drbobb> I usually install via apt-get anyway
<Uninstall> drbobb: sorry, I tought you've been here for support
<Uninstall> JontheEchidna: ping
<drbobb> Uninstall: you just misunderstood my question, that's all
<drbobb> I want to stop gnome programs from autostarting, not remove the packages
<drbobb> and btw my .config/autostart is empty
<JontheEchidna> Uninstall: I've fixed the Skype issue for the next version that should be out in the next few days. Skype (and other apps that are 32-bit only) should be the only ones affected.
<drbobb> and my .kde/Autostart has only what I put there myself
<Uninstall> JontheEchidna: good
<Uninstall> JontheEchidna: anyway if you want to improve the software center
<Belial`> when kde 4.8 becomes available, will it eventually push to kubuntu's 11.10 repos over time?
<Uninstall> you should allow users to see what is going to be installed
<Belial`> or no, because it's a major release?
<yofel> Belial`: in the backports ppa as usual
<Uninstall> I mean when I click install I can't get any feedback about what my system is doing
<Belial`> yofel: right, but would they do it in the official stable repos?
<yofel> no
<Belial`> ok
<Belial`> so just minor releases get pushed to the stable repos, right?
<Belial`> ie 4.7.2
<gomiboy> Uninstall: there is a "preview changes" for that
<Uninstall> gomiboy: in software center?
<drbobb> Uninstall: I got u wrong, thought you were asking whether I was a kubuntu user, not a kubuntu dev
<Belial`> basically, 11.10 will most likely have 4.7.5 in its official repos before its eol?
<Uninstall> drbobb: exactly
<yofel> Belial`: exactly, 4.7.5 will be the last update
<drbobb> sorry
<Belial`> gotcha
<sillytones> when I try to type capital z, it shows the desktop. why>?
<amichair> what's the latest update (from today?) to kde from the ppa? it seems to still be 4.7.2, but the whole kde is being updated... anyone know what this is?
<Belial`> amichair: they  pushed 4.7.2 to the stable repo today.
<amichair> ah
<amichair> so it's the exact same packages as before?
<Belial`> i believe so. i think they're being upgraded because they're patched.
<amichair> Belial`: patched?
<Belial`> maybe not patched, but i believe the apps from the kubuntu-ppa aren't followed with "ubuntu1", "ubuntu2" etc at the end of them.
<amichair> ah ok, so just naming change
<Belial`> basically.
<Belial`> i don't notice a difference in anything.
<amichair> Belial`: cool, thanks
<Belial`> np
<James147> amichair: its likly a small change in the packageing... the number at the end of ubuntu gets bumped when the packages get rebuilt, normally to fix somethong
<amichair> James147: thanks :-)
<amichair> does anyone know if exfat now automounts in oneiric? (with fuse-exfat installs)
<search-no-find> I was wondering if it's possible to download old versionof Kubuntu? Namely version 11.04
<search-no-find> I searched but ended up either on404 pages or on Ubuntu old releases...
<amichair> search-no-find: maybe try from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/
<search-no-find> amichair: ah,thanks a lot :)
<amichair> search-no-find: have fun :-)
<search-no-find> I will, thanks :)
<search-no-find> bye now
<giantpune> im using kubuntu 11.10.  the update manager (apper) just told me it had 273 updates.  i told it to update.  then it downloaded, prepared, and installed a bunch of stuff and then stopped at 84%
<giantpune> i closed the window, and now i clicked the apper tray icon to load it again and its just hanging there
<giantpune> any ideas?
<amichair> giantpune: I don't know about apper, but from konsole (command line) you can run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" to upgrade all available packages, and "sudo apt-get install -f" (if I remember correctly) to fix half-installed packages
<giantpune> seems that apper is stuck and somehow has locked everything else out of the app-stuff
<giantpune> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amichair> giantpune: if you get that message, close all instances of all package managers first. if it still shows, you can just delete the lock file (sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock) and try again.
<giantpune> hmm.  the update manager thingy is something that kubuntu is running in the background.  im not sure what all i need to kill to end it
<Daskreech> sillytones: Capital Z?
<sillytones> shift-z
<sillytones> i probably changed the shortcut myself but I can't find it to change back
<Daskreech> sillytones: you can try in global shortcuts but sounds like you reassigned the shortcut key for the show desktop applet
<Daskreech> len: Steal my sunshine!
<sillytones> Daskreech: i can search standard keyboard shortcuts all at once, but I can't in global keyboard shortcuts. do you know hwere to find the show desktop one?
<sillytones> Daskreech: actually i found show desktop and it has no shortcut
<sillytones> i think it's switching workspaces
<sillytones> found it it was called switch to next workspace
<Belial`> Daskreech: last night, after i disabled the dim display and screen energy saving under performance (which is for when it's plugged in, which it was) the screen still turned off.
<Belial`> i read about kde ignoring settings in power management sometimes.
<Belial`> briefly, anyway.
<Daskreech> sillytones: it would be kwin
<Daskreech> sillytones: or plasma desktop. (it's called show dashboard there)
<sillytones> thanks, yeah i found it
<sillytones> i forget hwere it was
<Daskreech> sillytones: if you have a showdesktop plasmoid right look at the properties and it will have a keyboard shortcut. That might be set to Z
<Daskreech> sillytones: Ah workspace switching :)
<Daskreech> Belial`: Bleah. Might want to talk to someone in #solid
<Belial`> Daskreech: i actually haven't even checked in #kde yet. i'll probably try that now.
<Daskreech> Ok
#kubuntu 2011-10-25
<xieyi> The software center and the upgrade notification of kubuntu 11.04 is convenient. Why does the 11.11 change it to muon?
<Linkmaster> xieyi: its used muon since 11.04. 11.10 is just an enhancement of it
<SIR_Taco> xieyi: I beleive the idea is that Muon gives you the "basic" and "expert" options
<glennwhipple> i installed kubuntu-desktop -- how do i uninstall ubuntu and its gnome apps so it has kde only apps installed?
<maco> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<glennwhipple> i installed kubuntu-desktop on 11.10 -- how do i uninstall ubuntu and its gnome apps so it has kde only apps installed?
<maco> glennwhipple: read what ubottu said
<glennwhipple> removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage does nothing
<glennwhipple> that link refers to 9.04 and earlier
<Don_jr> I have recently installed the newest Kubuntu for download.  I have nvidia drivers installed but cannot find where to add more resolutions or color depth. the xorg.conf file doesn't have much in it anymore.
<maco> glennwhipple: read the manual one. i dont know who put the automatic bit in, but im going to remove it
<maco> oh ugh
<SIR_Taco> what maco and ubottu are suggesting will work
<maco> no they wont
<maco> because SOMEONE copied the psychocats stuff into a wiki then didnt keep it up to date with psychocats!
<maco> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<maco> ubottu: no !purekde is <reply> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<glennwhipple> maco: thanks!
<Don_jr> Could someone direct me where to manually add screen resolutions and depth please?  xorg.conf appears to be much more limited than I remember it.
<maco> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<maco> Don_jr: see that wiki page for how to use xrandr
<Don_jr> thanks
<Linkmaster> speaking of X...when will kubuntu start supporting wayland?
<Don_jr> getting an error attempting to run the commands suggested on that wiki site.  reading through the thread and still can't find an answer to my error.
<Sentynel> Don_jr: if you're using the nvidia binary drivers, open nvidia x server settings
<Don_jr> I have looked in teh settings, it doesn't list the resolution that I'm trying to get to, which I know my monitor supports, nor will it allow me to go past 16mill color depth.
<Sentynel> what colour depth are you hoping for exactly?
<maco> there's something past 16mil?
<maco> Linkmaster: when ubuntu does? i dont think wayland is intended before the next lts at least
<maco> oh theres nothing else before the next lts is there? ok well not 12.04!
<Linkmaster> I'm including backports and the like. Even hack installs. I just want to know whether it'll start working(supposedly, 11.10 can work using openGL ES, but I'm not sure about it)
<Don_jr> I have installed kubuntu 11.10 fresh yesterday, I have an nvidia graphics card and the drivers appear to be working somewhat properly.  But some resolution and color depth are missing in the nvidia config settings.  I've tried xrandr to manually add resolutions with no success.  How else might I go about doing this?
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: what resolutions and colour depths aren't working?
<Don_jr> 1280x1025 resolution doesnt' appear in the config drop down menu and 16mil colors is the max it will allow me to select
<Don_jr> in the past I've had to manually add things to xorg.conf to make this work.  But xorg.conf no longer appears to be tehre for me to do that with.
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: are you sure you're using the "Nvidia" drivers?
<Don_jr> it shows as 'active' in the 'additional drivers' list and teh nvidia config tool works for changing resolutions, it just doesn't give me the resolutions or color depth that I know this card/monitor can use.
<Don_jr> I have attempted to cvt 1280x1025 and add the mode and then set it to default with no positive results
<Don_jr> I get Configuring crt1 failed
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: any idea what your driver version is?
<Don_jr> even when I change the resolution within the nvidia settings after a restart it reverts back, due to the fact that I can't save it to an x configuration file
<Don_jr> let me check
<Sentynel> Don_jr: no xorg.conf is used by default but you can create one and it'll be used
<Sentynel> again, what colour depth are you expecting to get?
<Don_jr> there's only one more above the 16mil colors isn't there?
<Don_jr> don't remember if it's 28 or 32
<SIR_Taco> 24
<Don_jr> I can't find the driver version
<Sentynel> as I understand it 32 bit is misleading; it simply refers to 24 bit colours plus an 8-bit alpha channel
<Sentynel> 24 bit is the maximum depth for the actual colours
<Don_jr> dont' remember how to look, but the nvidia config shows the proper card and the additional drivers says the drivers are current and up to date
<SIR_Taco> Sentynel: you are right
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: open Konsole and type : "nvidia-settings --version"
<Don_jr> Didn't know that, but good to learn.  I jsut know it will go above 16mil, on my winblows side of the partition I get all of these
<Don_jr> version 280.13
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: ok well that's good
<Don_jr> from past experiences it's the monitor that causes teh issue.  it's an older samsung SyncMaster 731b, I've always had to manually add the resolutions and depth to the xorg.conf before
<SIR_Taco> aaaaah
<Don_jr> creating a proper xorg.conf from scratch is not something I believe I could do without much help lol
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: is it a DVI or VGA port?
<Don_jr> connected via vga at teh moment as I don't have a dvi cord
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: ok, only asking becuase I have a DVI/VGA monitor that forgets it can accept DVI
<Don_jr> No problem, yes teh monitor and card both have dvi ports, I just don't have a cord to do so, and from what I've read there isn't much of a performance issue between the two so I never bothered to get one.
<Don_jr> either way it sounds as if I'm going to have to attempt to create a xorg.conf file from scratch
<Don_jr> will xconfigure do this for me?
<Don_jr> xonfig or whichever it is, been a while
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: you can have nvidia create your Xorg config for you.... beats the old days
<Don_jr> tried that, didn't work, had like 2 lines in it.  BUT Xorg :1 -configure did create a file for me, I'm fiddling with it now
<Don_jr> will need to restart X in a few mins, though I don't remember how to do that directly
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" will do it
<Don_jr> I'll try that if this doesn't work, do I have to reboot completely to restart X or is there another way?
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: you need to log-out at least... might have to restarte X (when you log out I think it's "ALT-E"... but there's a menu option there too somewhere)
<Don_jr> alright, back in a few
<Don_jr> trying the nvidia way now, that xorg.conf did not work properly, had to start in failsafe mode
<Don_jr> okay, that xorg.conf looks much nicer, restarting X again, back in a few
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: So?
<Don_jr> alright, well now it's on and I have to setup the default resolutions, this appears to be working thus far
<Don_jr> other than extremely limited(2 very low) resolutions lol
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: but does it show your monitor/video card resolution/colour depth?
<Don_jr> the conf file does not show everything correct just yet, well not to display properly
<Don_jr> not sure what your asking or looking for.
<Don_jr> the nvidia server settings give me the option of 2 resolutions
<Don_jr> that's it
<SIR_Taco> you should only have two options... 16 and 24
<Don_jr> I have 8, 15, 16 and 24
<SIR_Taco> but your resolution isn't right?
<Don_jr> 640x480 is the highest resolution shown
<SIR_Taco> are you sure that you're using the nvidia drivers?
<Don_jr> hopefully just adding the 'modes' line to the display will fix that?
<SIR_Taco> open konsole and type: "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<Don_jr> nvidia              10390874  30     is the output
<Don_jr> I have added teh 'modes' line to the xorg.conf was about to restart to test it.  should I wait or give it a shot?
<SIR_Taco> give it a shot I guess
<nafg> Hi, I keep losing audio in Oneiric. Mixer volumes are all up and unmuted.
<nafg> No sound!
<nafg> aplay seems to go forever
<nafg> Anyone around? No sound, aplay hangs
<mase_work> nafg: be patient someone may be able to help
<Don_jr> adding the 'modes' line did not help a thing...
<mase_work> nafg: perhaps try supplying more information. like if other applications have the same issue. if you google ubuntu sound debug you should find some resources to help you work out where the issue is
<nafg> mase_work: The problem is it's not so clear what's for what version of Ubuntu.
<nafg> There's no sound in any application.
<nafg> Are you familiar with the 'amixer' command?
<mase_work> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/DebuggingSoundProblems
<mase_work> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<mase_work> the last one gives version information
<Daskreech> Hmm nice LTS is 5 years
<nafg> mase_work: Thanks! Will see what happens 330MBs later...
<Don_jr> SIR_Taco you still there?  The alterations I made to the xorg.conf did not help.
<nafg> Incidentally, what are all the version numbers in e.g. libpam-runtime_1.1.3-2ubuntu2.1_amd64
<SIR_Taco> Don_jr: did you do an upgrade or a new install of 11.10?
<Don_jr> completely new install yesterday
<Don_jr> the last time I had kubuntu on here was back with gusty and I got a new HD so I downloaded the newest one and installed all yesterday
<mase_work> nafg: good luck
<nafg> Still installing a bunch of unrelated things...
<Starwatcher> hi all, since the last update of kde, has any one had problems with Kstars not starting and giving a fault(11)?
<Daskreech> Starwatcher: nice nick btw
<nafg> Hmm
<nafg> sudo apt-get  --reinstall install libasound2
<Starwatcher> Thanks LOL
<nafg> prints
<nafg> E: Internal Error, No file name for libasound2
<nafg> Any idea?
<Linuxephus> Greetings one and all present.
<Steve132> My volume knob doesn't seem to have any obvious impact on the volume
<ubuntu_> Gartbull
<Don_jr> SIR_Taco I have the problem fixed! :D  Thanks for your patience and help
<Steve132> Sorry, I d/c...is anyone else having a problem where the volume indicator doesn't seem to have an effect on the actual volume?
<mase_work> Steve132: what do you mean by volume indicator?
<Steve132> I mean I have volume up/down/mute buttons on my keyboard, and when I use them knotify shows me a progress bar that increases and decreases correctly as I press them
<Steve132> but the volume of the sound is unaffected
 * TheEvilPhoenix has never had that issue
<mase_work> ah i don't have that but it might be that it's altering the wrong channel
<Steve132> how would I check/fix that?
<mase_work> rmb select primary channel maybe
<mase_work> you could open kmix
<mase_work> and change the volume and see which bar is reduce
<mase_work> reduced*
<Steve132> So, I just did that
<Steve132> and it does seem to be incorrect
<Steve132> I apparently have two sound devices in this machine
<Steve132> one is hdmi
<Steve132> and the other is my speakers
<Steve132> that would be great except setting everything to prefer to not use the hdmi seems to have no effect
<mase_work> there are a few places you have to make the settings, unfortunately it's still a bit fiddley
<mase_work> one day i'll submit a bug report about it
<Steve132> think you could help me to figure it out?
<SC> Hi
<Steve132> Where are the places I need to make the settings?
<Steve132> I think I fixed it.  Thank you
<vehemoth> I'm using plasma-windowed to display notifications, is it possible to set a region so that I can have them right aligned. Currently I have to have them on the left side because they expand rightwards if they are larger
<vehemoth> and Ideas on how to define a region where plasma can display plasmoids
<vehemoth> Can I define a region for plasmoids?
<DaemonFC> I'd like to know what is going on with the indicator plasmoid lately
<DaemonFC> Konversation and KMail no longer use it
<DaemonFC> and Kopete doesn't work right with it at all (it alerts you to the first incoming message then that's it, no more green lights for new messages) then eventually it's impossible to restore Kopete from it
<DaemonFC> I had to give up and remove the indicator and tell Kopete to use the tray
<xdunlapx> Does anybody know why Print Preview is broken in the text editor Leafpad?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how select an application(firefox) for opening http in thunderbird on Kubuntu 11.10
<well_laid_lawn> xdunlapx: looks like it uses xpdf here to show the preview
<kamilnadeem> how to select an application for opening links in thunderbird on Kubuntu 11.10.when I click on any links in thunderbird it asks me to choose an application?
<sirfilip> morning
<xardas008> Hello, I installed kubuntu-desktop out of Ubuntu 11.10 but i have no possibility to shut down my computer via the Main menu like it is possible if i'd install Kubuntu directly, what did i forget?
<xardas008> the only option i have is to logout and shutdown computer via lightdm
<xardas008> or directly on the terminal
<number16> my kubuntu 11.10 install says i only have 2.4g of ram when i have 6gigs
<number16> i have reinstalled but to no avail
<number16> i installed ubuntu 11.10 on here and didn't have that problem
<number16> i'm curious as to why this happened, i've googled it and came up with nothing
<anshuman> hi
<tdn> I am currently on a corporate network which requires me to use a proxy autoconfiguration file (.PAC) to set up proxy settings, before I can access outside HTTP/HTTPS. How do I configure apt-get/aptitude to use these proxy settings? Please note that I cannot just use the http_proxy env variable as  I have to use the PAC file. I have opened the PAC file, but it is non-trivial. It is not just "use this proxy". It is more like: "use this proxy for these ne
<lelamal> hi all, how do i install kubuntu alongside ubuntu
<lelamal> ?
<sirfilip> just install kubuntu desktop
<sirfilip> then you can choose on login which session would you like to use
<sirfilip> gdm or kdm
<lelamal> sirfilip, thank you!
<sirfilip> np
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how to select an application for opening links in thunderbird on Kubuntu 11.10.when I click on any links in thunderbird it asks me to choose an application?
<kamilnadeem> and when I click select application it doesn't opens the application selection dialog but the chose a file dialog
<kamilnadeem> Fixed the first one ActionParsnip , I moved to usr/bin/firefox in selection dialog and It works
<capagira> hey there
<capagira> can anybody point me to the replacement for qanta in oneiric ?
<roland> hi. there's a strange issue with the wifi card after upgrading to 11.10, all wlan's show up in network manager but not the one, I was connected to before upgrading,... laptop is HP625
<capagira> none ? ok thanks
<Sentynel> software sources seems to have enabled proposed updates on 11.10 of its own accord, and won't let me disable it - if I uncheck the box, it rechecks itself. before I edit sources.list myself, is this deliberate?
<Don_jr> Good morning, I installed compiz-fusion last night, but I can't get compiz to start, when I try it gives me a segmentation fault and goofs things up and I have to reboot teh machine.  Any ideas?
<szal> don't use it; KWin already has all the bling-bling
<Jikan> Quanta+ doesn't exist anymore ?
<phiscribe> anyone know how to makersyslogd write into a database instead of or in addition to text files
<chemtail> I just spent 6 hours doing a read-write badblock check on a drive with mkfs.ext4 yesterday, now I'm installing with the alternate CD in non-X/ncurses mode.
<chemtail> How can I be sure that the installer doesn't try and do a normal format on the partition?
<chemtail> Even formatting with a read-only badblock check would defeat the purpose, so I'm basically trying not to let yesterday's hard work go to waste.
<chemtail> And until I know, I'm afraid to go further with the disk partitioning/choosing section out of concerns it will start formatting and bork everything.
<alexdevillx> I like you
 * alexdevillx Hello
<alexdevillx> Ok, how did he make this?
<alexdevillx> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LmaWCXo1QFE/SxWEcvCcxFI/AAAAAAAAJLM/Q7uNTVRObOQ/s1600/welcome2l.png
<alexdevillx> wait is
<alexdevillx> hey guys
<alexdevillx> sudo welcome2l > /etc/motd cant
<alexdevillx> no permission
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest48231> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Guest48231
<BluesKaj> err Linkmaster
<alexdevillx> Hi all
<Linkmaster> There we go, my connection must've reset(and I didn't notice, so I couldn't identify)
<lelamal> hi all, when I look for software to install from muon software center, I can't find it. What am I doning wrong, please?
<claydoh> lelamal: try using the Muon Package manager, it will show a bigger selection. What are you looking for?
<lelamal> I'll try that now
<lelamal> claydoh: thanks that worked, except for skype
<lelamal> I can't find it
<claydoh> lelamal: you my have to enable the Partners repository in the Software Sources for that
<lelamal> I see them checked, I must have enabled it earlier
<BluesKaj> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<yofel> lelamal: there's a known bug in muon about not finding skype in oneiric
<yofel> lelamal: please use 'sudo apt-get install skype' in Konsole for that
<lelamal> yofel: many thanks for the links, I'll give them a read now
<lelamal> thanks BluesKaj
<jedix> is the ubuntu store in kubuntu 11.10?
<jedix> if so, what is it called?
<jedix> how do I get to it?
<BluesKaj> jedix, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=917
<rapalino> is anybody around here?
<SailorTom> jedix: I don't believe it is in kubuntu
<genii-around> rapalino: After you ask a specific support question someone might try to answer :)
<violeta> kubuntu !
<violeta> holas  , soy  nueva usando  ubuntu  ,y  tengo  have the problem
<DarthFrog> !es | violeta
<ubottu> violeta: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BluesKaj>  SailorTom , check my post above
<rapalino> genii-around: ok thanks... i'll tell you a few problems that i've been having aroung here...
<violeta> ubottu:  gracias
<rapalino> in kubuntu 11.10, idk how, but in desktop... the tab in the right corner at the top must say "Desktop", in my case, it says "unnamed"... does anybody knows how to fix it? thanks...
<skramer_> Hi. I had trouble upgrading to Oneiric. The upgrade stopped at some point & now I seem to be unable to complete it.
<GirlyGirl> skramer_: Try "sudo apt-get install -f"
<skramer_> GirlyGirl: Already tried, but it says there's no packages to upgrade...
<DarthFrog> skramer_: Please define "unable to complete it".
<skramer_> I tried "dpkg --configure -a", but all that did was some configuration of flashplugin
<DarthFrog> So how do you know the upgrade is incomplete?
<jedix> SailorTom: it's also not in apt..
<skramer_> "uname -r" replies 2.6.38-11-generic
<skramer_> which means it still uses the Natty kernel
<SailorTom> jedix: I'm a purely kde user so I can't say I've ever used it
<GirlyGirl> skramer_: You need to reboot to use new kernel ... try lsb_release -a
<DarthFrog> skramer: How did you upgrade to 11.10?
<skramer_> "lsb_release -a" says that it should be Oneiric
<DarthFrog> Did you reboot?
<skramer_> but still I have the problem it uses the old kernel, even after reboot
<DarthFrog> skramer_: Do you have more than one hard drive?  Is Oneiric GRUB installed on your boot drive?
<jedix> SailorTom: me either
<jedix> SailorTom: just saw an ebook/mag sales will be there too.. I'd like to try that
<SailorTom> jedix: Is the package software-center not it?
<systemclient> Did anything major change since 11.04? I know Unity changed, but what happened on the KDE side of life?
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.7
<systemclient> okay, I can read up on that then. Anything major in the distro that causes trouble with battery life (like Natty sucked out a lot of life …)?
<DarthFrog> No idea.
<szal> systemclient: still no bug fix for battery draining
<systemclient> szal: okay, but it is not worse than before?
<systemclient> uhu, Digicam 2.0 :D
<systemclient> that sounds fun
<systemclient> did anyone with an nVidia 9500 GT or similar have any problems with the proprietary driver?
<westmi> nope
<westmi> got one, no problems
<systemclient> awsome
<systemclient> I got a big pain with XOrg 1.11 on Debian Testing …
<westmi> uhh..but I'm runnung 10.04
<systemclient> oh, I mean with 11.10, since I got a little conservative with updates …
<Sentynel> systemclient: I'm running a 9600GT on 11.10 with no issues
<systemclient> Sentynel: okay, that is great :)
<g3org3___> hey guys i cant enable desktop effects with opengl D:
<g3org3___> im stuck with Xrender
<systemclient> g3org3___: what grafics card, did you install a driver from the vendor?
<g3org3___> i installed Kubuntu-full
<g3org3___> and stuff from nvidia got installed
<systemclient> g3org3___: okay, did you install anything with "additional drivers"?
<g3org3___> i dont think so...
<g3org3___> it worked before installing kubuntu-full
<systemclient> g3org3___: well, the open source drivers are not as powerful as the nvidia drivers
<g3org3___> i dont use nvidia graphics
<systemclient> g3org3___: what did you do "before"?
<systemclient> g3org3___: what graphics do you use?
<g3org3___> intel integrated
<g3org3___> on an HP Mini 210
<systemclient> g3org3___: oh, those should work quite good out of the box
<systemclient> g3org3___: I have an Asus Eee with an Intel Card and that works with KWin …
<rapalino> is anybody available to answer me a few questions?
<g3org3___> yea!
<systemclient> rapalino: just ask your questiong :)
<g3org3___> go on
<systemclient> g3org3___: could you post your config (I'll search for the file)?
<yofel> more like the X log would be nice
<yofel>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofel> g3org3___: ^
<systemclient> .kde/share/config/kwinrc
<systemclient> g3org3___: ^
<g3org3___> hold on....
<rapalino> ok i've been having some little problems... for example... the "tab" in the right corner at the top called "Desktop", in my case, it's called "unnamed"...
<rapalino> how can I fix this?
<systemclient> rapalino: I assume you created an activity called "unnamed"
<yofel> rapalino: click on it -> activities
<yofel> click on the wrench of the activity that's called 'unnamed'
<yofel> change name to something else, apply
<rapalino> I mean, in the desktop screen at kubuntu, when you add widgets... the button normally reads "desktop"...
<g3org3___> systemclient: first im gonna uninstall anything relating to nvidia and ATI to fix this
<rapalino> mine reads "unnamed"...
<yofel> g3org3___: if your /etc/X11/xorg.conf has something with nvidia in it remove that too (or just the whole file)
<yofel> note that nvidia-common doesn't need to be removed
<rapalino> does anybody speak spanish around here?
<rapalino> :(
<shane2peru> rapalino: si, pero voy a comer, y regreso
<rapalino> shane2peru: ok :(
<rapalino> how can I change the background image on GRUB? anybody knows how?
<killown> There is some kind of problem with kde auth?
<killown> Everything that needs auth to the superuser doesn't work
<killown> "this operation can not continue because it was not given a proper authorization"
<yofel> killown: did you install kubuntu from ubuntu?
<systemclient> killown: are you in the sudo group?`
<OerHeks> and how do you give auth ?
<killown> yofel yes
<killown> systemclient, I do
<yofel> killown: install polkit-kde-1 from apt, then logout. After that it'll work
<killown> yofel, thanks a lot
<George> Hey i installed fglrx because a dependency in kubuntu-full installed it and X aint workin :(
<George> It says /etc/modprobe/modprobe.d/fglrx.conf not found
<systemclient> George left the channel without waiting for an answer …
<genii-around> Impatience.
<Wizard> good evening
<rapalino> is it possible to change the background to GRUB?
<Wizard> probably yes
<Lithos84> rapalino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<rapalino> oh thanks!... this is a helpfull tutorial...
<Wizard> :]
<Lithos84> rapalino: You're welcome!
<genii-around> rapalino: Basically, put your background in /boot/grub , add line: GRUB_BACKGROUND=/boot/grub/your-background-pic-name-here     then sudo update-grub
<hexacode> how do i fire up the cron daemon...i tried "crond" but it didnt work?
<yofel> hexacode: cron should be running by default
<yofel> what are you trying to do?
<Wizard> hexacode: use service command
<systemclient> hexacode: I think sudo service cron start
<Wizard> yup
<rapalino> Everytime when I start up, the volume is in "mute", then I have to increase the volume and everything goes allright... but even if I have it on high, when i restart, again is in mute... ?
<romeyro> hi everyone
<hexacode> ah thanks
<killown> rapalino alsactl store && alsactl restore
<systemclient> rapalino: in kmix, there is a "restore volume on start" option
<hexacode> hey i think im cron is broken
<hexacode> its already running
<hexacode> and was running earlier, but it seems like its not triggering my script
<hexacode> anyone ever have cron act wierd like that?
<systemclient> hexacode: then the log files should give you some insights
<hexacode> im going to bin. hold up
<hexacode> systemclient:  wheres the default location for cron logs
<hexacode> i tried /var/log
<rapalino> systemclient: that option must be marked or unmarked?... mine is marked...
<systemclient> rapalino: hmm, I marked it and it was fide
<systemclient> rapalino: on another install, I just deleted all pulse cookies, but that was Gnome …
<systemclient> Is installing something like osssec on a personal netbook overkill or does it do any good?
<romeyro> i just install kubuntu, the interface menu is inglish but my google is in catalan, i tried to set it in english but it still stay in catalan
<romeyro> on rekonq
<systemclient> romeyro: that is a known thing, I try to find something about it
<rapalino> systemclient: ok I unmarked it, i'll try to reboot system and i'll tell you...
<systemclient> rapalino: good luck!
<systemclient> romeyro: okay, I found something about Firefox and Cherokee … https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580833
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 580833 in Preferences "Cherokee language code transmitted to google" [Minor,Unconfirmed: ]
<romeyro> systemclient: its kinda my first time on KDE i use to stay on gnome
<romeyro> systemclient: thank you i ll let you know about this
<systemclient> romeyro: what is your native language?
<romeyro> systemclient: its french but i use more english
<systemclient> romeyro: okay, there is no reason for it display catalan then
<genii-around> hexacode: /var/log/syslog has the cron activities in it
<hexacode> thanks
<yofel> hexacode: how did you tell cron to run the script?
<hexacode> ok im not finding the error..i did see some but all seems to be fine with cron...im going to bin everything im doing, maybe someone can help me find my problem...the unusual thing is that it was running fine at 10:28 this morning then it seems to have continued to run, but the only difference is that the script it triggered wasnt writing to a file anymore...so i triggered the script manualy and it wrote to the file just fine..
<hexacode> yofel ill bin
<hexacode> hold on
<hexacode> sorry .. hold on a bit longer. this is gonna take a bit
<rapalino> hey what's difference between Apper and Moon? aren't both the same thing?
<rapalino> Muon*
<yofel> rapalino: apper is the old kpackagekit and uses packagekit as backend. Muon uses libqapt. So they both do the same thing, just differently
<hexacode> ok i got my crontab data into pastebin...just a recap though..i cant figure out why my cron isnt working...when i fire up the bash file manually, it works fine and outputs to a file called tester but when cron tries to run the file, nothing is output to tester...at first it was working, then it stopped working at 10:28      heres the pastebin http://pastebin.com/F9ZzwbtM
<hexacode> in the tester.sh file line 28, thats when i started firing off the bash script manually and it seemd to write just fine to tester
 * yofel tries on his system
<hexacode> so anyone know wat it could be?
<hexacode> thanks yofel
<Wizard> ROTFLMAO!
<Wizard> I've just watched windows7 ad on Discovery Channel
<Wizard> is that such crap it requires tv ads?
<yofel> Wizard: -> #kubuntu-offtopic
<hexacode> lol windows 7 ad
<hexacode> yofel it works fired manually right?
<hexacode> the bash script
<hexacode> my cron fired it earlier too but then it stopped at 1028
<yofel> hm, created one of my own - so far cron ran it fine 3 times in 3 minutes
<hexacode> hmm
<hexacode> so wat could it be on my end?
<hexacode> i restarted my system too
<hexacode> and still no go
<hexacode> check out this line Oct 25 11:33:01 xbox-360 CRON[2332]: (ibmx37) MAIL (mailed 63 bytes of output but got status 0x0001#012)
<hexacode> Oct 25 11:33:27 xbox-360 crontab[1895]: (ibmx37) END EDIT (ibmx37)
<hexacode> does that mean cron had an error?
<hexacode> and emaled it to me?
<hexacode> hell i dont even know what my email is set to...how can i check..and wat does that return status mean
<yofel> hm, I didn't get a mail with my entry: "  * *   *   *   *    /bin/sh /tmp/bla.sh" - but you entry looks pretty much the same
<romeyro> systemclient: do  you know if blue Ray can be played on linux or still not ^
<yofel> hexacode: can you try to log into a file with an absolute path?
<hexacode> i thought  /home/ibmx37/terminal.sh was an absolute path
<hexacode> wat do u mean?
<yofel> hm, nvm, seems to use $HOME by default
<systemclient> romeyro: hmm, I have never tried. I guess it is a license issue
<hexacode> this is strange
<hexacode> broken cron
<systemclient> hexacode: did the log say anything?
<systemclient> hexacode: you could reinstall it
<systemclient> hexacode: maybe the crontab is broken?
<hexacode> is there a way to uninstall cron and replace it with an alternative ?
<systemclient> hexacode: apt-get purge cron
<hexacode> alright
<systemclient> that will also purge the config files
<genii-around> romeyro: Still not.
<systemclient> genii-around: but we got support for some 2^14 CPU cores (xkcd ;-))
<romeyro> systemclient: oh ok because i have a blue ray on my laptop, but i m still not able to read BD disk. i switched to win7 5month ago because of that and i came back to linux
<systemclient> romeyro: Windows pays whoever money to be allowed to give you BR support
<alexdevillx> Hi all
<genii-around> romeyro: The doom9 people were working on libbluray but it seems stalled for a long time now.
<romeyro> systemclient: yeah... :S i read a couple of articles on ubuntu forum about that but that was when i had ubuntu installed
<romeyro> systemclient: its my first time on kubuntu, i think its better
<systemclient> romeyro: Ubuntu gets better every release. Back in 2005, it was pretty bumpy. But now I would say that the average joe could use it for most things
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> and average Wizard too
<romeyro> systemclient: totally agree with you
<systemclient> today, I think Windows has some hurdles that average people cannot easily overcome … like anti-virus, program update
<systemclient> with Ubuntu Software Center, Canonical did a good job towards Bug #1
<Wizard> Wizards prefer apt-get ;)
<BluesKaj> Wizard, don't give us kubuntu users a bad rep :)
<xdunlapx> i prefer apt-get, too. but sometimes just browsing the software center i find apps/games i want to install. so i do use the software center.
<Wizard> I don't even know where to find software center
<rork> I prefer apt-get also, but I'm happy there's a couple of other clients available for people with different wishes :)
<Wizard> Muon? it's this?
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with using a package manager as a reference for certain packages and related ones that apt-cache can't list
<genii-around> Wizard: Yeah, Muon is the new one.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, being a purist is fine bur we don't need to know that , we're here to help not show our cli purity badges :)
<Wizard> nah, I installed kubuntu 2 days ago, so.. I just didn't know about muon
<BluesKaj> yeah, gentoo guy
<xdunlapx> how long has muon been a part of kubuntu?
<Wizard> hmm?
<xdunlapx> i'm new to kubuntu
<xdunlapx> though ive used linux for many years
<yofel> xdunlapx: since the latest release, it's new
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go rake some more leaves ... bbl
<xdunlapx> ok thansk yofel :)
<Wizard> BluesKaj: that hostmask is like tatoo :)
<yofel> xdunlapx: the software center at least, the package manager has been around for 2 releases already
<xdunlapx> ah. ok.
<Wizard> xdunlapx: haven't you joined kde forums lastly?
<xdunlapx> kde forums is that on kde.org?
<Wizard> yup
<xdunlapx> I believe i did join but i haven't read around it much.
<hexacode> hey you guys...back with my cron issue...ive narrowed down the problem...my cron file has a simple command "/bin/bash /home/user/terminal.sh"   i get a permission denied whenever trying to run the same command manually from my var directory...wats going on?
<hexacode> basically i think i need my crons to run as root..how do i do that?
<xdunlapx> you need permissions to run anything in the /var directory since it's a system directory
<Wizard> hmm, it depends what does this command do
<yofel> hexacode: if you want logfile to be in /var - yes then the script needs to run as root
<yofel> hexacode: you can edit the system crontab if you need that
<genii-around> Wizard: It just echos date plus name like wildebeast into a file
<yofel> hexacode: but the way you did it, it should've written into $HOME/logfile - which should work
<alexdevillx> any motd generators?
<yofel> (and works for me)
<Wizard> fortune?
<alexdevillx> no
<alexdevillx> SSH welcome screen
<Wizard> fortunes are quite nice for that ;)
<Wizard> you can use some asciiart generator
<alexdevillx> yes
<alexdevillx> lol Pocket Stalin
<alexdevillx> Like this http://www.192labs.com/joomla/images/stories/motd.jpg
<yofel> nice one
<Wizard> alexdevillx: nice motd
<alexdevillx> how to make such?
<Wizard> google a img to ascii converter
<Wizard> and test
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> btw, your blue theme sucks
<hexacode> fixed my cron but can someone tell me what on earth is happening with this Oct 25 12:20:01 xbox-360 CRON[3367]: (root) MAIL (mailed 25 bytes of output but got status 0x0001#012)
<alexdevillx> its not mine
<hexacode> wheres the mail going to? i want to try read it
<hexacode> i checked /var/mail
<hexacode> that folder is empty
<Wizard> hexacode: /var/spool/mail
<Wizard> you can use mail command to read mail
<hexacode> thank Wiz
<hexacode> thank Wizard
<hexacode> Wizard:
<hexacode> ibmx37@xbox-360:/var/spool$ ls
<hexacode> anacron  cron  cups  mail  openoffice  plymouth
<hexacode> ibmx37@xbox-360:/var/spool$
<FloodBotK1> hexacode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> hexacode: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hexacode> umm i got a symbolic link there going to /var/mail
<hexacode> which is emtpy
<hexacode> so wheres the mail then?
<alexdevillx> heh http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/1110/23/083053d6c94a.jpg
<alexdevillx> It's my screenshot
<alexdevillx> what is th motd that doesnt suck
<well_laid_lawn> try   http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/tech-tip-periodically-update-your-motd-update-motd
<Wizard> alexdevillx: at least date works ;)
<alexdevillx> is it good
<Wizard> so you like that wuestion marks?
<alexdevillx> should i change it?
<well_laid_lawn> it's your choice :)
<Wizard> I don't know, it's your motd :)
<killown> dolphin is not showing the windows networks available on local network, Do I need configure something?
<killown> But nautilus is detecting all networks, so I am sure it's an issue with kde
<alexdevillx> why cant i make like this http://www.google.ru/imgres?q=welcome2l&um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=N&biw=1920&bih=942&tbm=isch&tbnid=uB-z9XwoTgM4wM:&imgrefurl=http://www.littleigloo.org/software_003.php3&docid=-88m4wCVkpFOKM&imgurl=http://www.littleigloo.org/images/welcome2l_screen1.gif&w=640&h=400&ei=bg6nTujON-qJ4gT8iPHuDw&zoom=1
<alexdevillx> and how can i make like before login
<well_laid_lawn> that's a google search in russian
<alexdevillx> its motd?
<Wizard> ты не учил русский язык?
<alexdevillx> учил, но меня на русском канале забанилиъ
<Wizard> lol
<DarthFrog> !ru | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Wizard> I asked well_laid_lawn
<alexdevillx> Wizard: give me your icq
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> I don't use isq
<Wizard> icq
<alexdevillx> ok, why cant i get http://www.google.ru/imgres?q=welcome2l&um=1&hl=ru&newwindow=1&sa=N&biw=1920&bih=942&tbm=isch&tbnid=uB-z9XwoTgM4wM:&imgrefurl=http://www.littleigloo.org/software_003.php3&docid=-88m4wCVkpFOKM&imgurl=http://www.littleigloo.org/images/welcome2l_screen1.gif&w=640&h=400&ei=bg6nTujON-qJ4gT8iPHuDw&zoom=1
<alexdevillx> i get bad
<DarthFrog> alexdevillx:  Would you mind please posting the direct link to the image, instead of a Russian Google search URL?
<BluesKaj> killown, dolphin will show networks that have configured access  if you choose to do so. You can access your windows shares with samba
<killown> BluesKaj How does the nautilus show all networks available in some way that dolphin doesn't?
<BluesKaj> killown, you can also use the "access network folder wizard," for windows choose MS windows drive , and for linux ssh or ftp
<BluesKaj> killown, yeah , but do you have access with nautilus ..in kde it shows them if access is cob figured
<BluesKaj> configured
<killown> BluesKaj ok, thank you
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> i have an issue, that i get soudn from speaker and headphone if headphone is checked.. see details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11374332#post11374332
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj.. have still same problem.. no solution :(
<alexdevillx> http://www.littleigloo.org/images/welcome2l_screen1.gif
<alexdevillx> why dont i get it
<alexdevillx> or this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_LmaWCXo1QFE/SxWEcvCcxFI/AAAAAAAAJLM/Q7uNTVRObOQ/s1600/welcome2l.png
<hexacode> hey you guys wheres my php interpreter located...and yes ive looked almost everywhere...im on newest ubuntu
<alexdevillx> i get this
<alexdevillx> http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/1110/23/083053d6c94a.jpg
<dalston> alexdevillx: use this to find out what files were installed by a package... "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<alexdevillx> nope http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/1110/23/083053d6c94a.jpg Welcome2l doesnt work for me
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  run   cat /proc/asound/modules
<BluesKaj> noaXess, what's the output
<alexdevillx> lol http://www.howtogeek.com/77788/online-safety-why-you-should-give-up-windows-xp-for-good-2
<noaXess> BluesKaj: 0 snd_hda_intel | 1 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> noaXess, do you have pulseaudio installed , just type pulseaudio in the terminal if you're  not sure
<noaXess> BluesKaj: E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. | E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<BluesKaj> noaXess, what pavucontrol , did you install it?
<BluesKaj> about
<noaXess> BluesKaj: jep..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, then have you tried setting up your headphone and speaker settings in pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: yes already and also in alsamixer.. no change
<alexdevillx> how to fix http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/1110/23/083053d6c94a.jpg
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, fix what ..we don't know what is wrong , instead of posting urls , just tell us ./
<alexdevillx> the motd
<well_laid_lawn> alexdevillx: the unauthorised access bit looks fine
<alexdevillx> Ok, my looks like http://s53.radikal.ru/i141/1110/23/083053d6c94a.jpg and original http://www.littleigloo.org/images/welcome2l_screen1.gif
<BluesKaj> motd - message of the day .. ???
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<alexdevillx> yes
<BluesKaj> well_laid_lawn,  , he's all yours , i have no clue whay he's about
<BluesKaj> what
<well_laid_lawn> alexdevillx: I think you need to fix the unauthorised access bit first
<alexdevillx>   nope
<well_laid_lawn> ok luck :)
<alexdevillx> how to fix tux?
<alexdevillx> need to change font
<BluesKaj> noaXess, open the run command (alt+f2) , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , under the line : # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0, add this .' options snd_hda_intel index=0 ' without the quotes
<alexdevillx> http://www.littleigloo.org/images/welcome2l_screen1.gif how to fix my font to look like that �
<noaXess> BluesKaj: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/719159/
<alexdevillx> how to make motd before you login?
<alexdevillx> Who is Cobie Smugglers?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, yes , that 's correct
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ok.. time for reboot :)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, , dunno if it will help tho ...your problem is reather odd .
<BluesKaj> noaXess, no reboot required
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ah.. ok.. so.. just alsa restart?
<BluesKaj> just sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> noaXess, the index=0 tells your pc that your hda kernel module is located at Card 0 which is the default sound card
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no change :( i will remove that line.
<noaXess> it seems that alsa or the sndcard don't recognize that i plugin a headphone..
<noaXess> anyway.. need some sleep.. hopw someone can answer in the posted forum thread..
<Sentynel> hi guys, trying to report a bug in the kernel and I get the error "not a genuine ubuntu package" when I run ubuntu-bug linux; what's going on?
<genii-around> Sentynel: "linux" is the package in this case you are trying to report a bug against.
<genii-around> Sentynel: Use instead the packagename of your currently running kernel
<Sentynel> genii-around: ah, okay, thanks. this is misleading then: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Kernel
<The_Jag> Hi all is there a way to have OPEN AS ROOT option in dolphin?
<Sentynel> genii-around: I get the same message with ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic
<Sentynel> genii-around: oh, I see, I'd accidentally grabbed that version from the proposed repo when it enabled itself, don't mind me =)
<yofel> Sentynel: apport will fail on that kernel currently unless you've got -proposed enabled
<Sentynel> yofel: yeah, I didn't intend to, but it enabled itself.. and wouldn't let me disable it in the software sources gui (the box rechecked itself if I unchecked it)
<yofel> ah yeah, the rechecking is a known bug, fixed soon
<Sentynel> I just deleted it from sources.list myself
<werner__> join #kate
<werner__> whoops sorry
<zalan> hi
<bafman> hello any idea how to contact maintainer of digikam? Launchpad seems to be ignored and it does not have bug supervisor
<bafman> launchpad marks as maintainer "Kubuntu developers"
<rekcuFniarB> bafman: maybe official site? http://digikam.org
<darthanubis> k3b crashing on anyone here who tries to burn an audio cd?
<darthanubis> k3b will not convert the mp3 files?
<bafman> rekcuFniarB: nope, i think it is packaging problem
<rekcuFniarB> darthanubis: is libk3b6-extracodecs package installed?
<darthanubis> checking
<darthanubis> it should be but checking
<darthanubis> definately
<darthanubis> TagLib: ID3v2.4 no longer supports the frame type TDAT.  It will be discarded from the tag.
<rekcuFniarB> damaltor: works for me. I've added some mp3 files to the project and created an AudioCD iso image.
<canis_> Has anyone been having issues with 11.10 where they have to reboot from time to time on a Dell laptop?
<canis_> i mean dragon player doesn't want to wrok right, ARK doesn't want to work right...sometimes it'll just log me off for no apparant reason.
<darthanubis> KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work
<jmichaelx> canis_: i personally get along much better with file-roller
<jmichaelx> canis_: also, i would recommend using smplayer over dragon player
<Toast> I'm trying to rule out user error, but I somehow managed to format my home partition whilst installing Kubuntu 11.10, even though I explicitly didn't tick format. Any ideas how it could have happened?
<TheEvilPhoenix> user error :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol user error would be the greatest probability of being the reason
<VK> Hi, I have an small and stupid question: How do I run my compiled Hello World Program?
<VK> I wrote a small hello world Programm and even managed to compile it but I can't run it, it always say "Command not found"
<moetunes> VK:  use the full path to it
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<VK> well I will try
<Toast> If I had accidently changed the file system format without ticking the format box, would it format anyway?
<VK> Hey it worked thanks
<moetunes> np
<VK> Is there maybe a faster way than writing the whole path everytime?
<moetunes> use the tab key
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<moetunes> or cd to the dir the file is in
<moetunes> or move the executable into PATH
<VK> ok thanks if I will have more questions I will just ask you again :)
<VK> Hi, another Question: Where can I change the Resolution?
<xdunlapx> VK, in system settings, display & monitor
<xdunlapx> that's where your all of your system settings are stored
<VK> thanks
<xdunlapx> you're welcome
<phiscribe> kiosk x server tagged gallery
<phiscribe> frudge dont know where i am typting sorry'
<phiscribe> i have a problem that i though went away, (kubuntu 11.04) , if i leave a thumdrive or a cd/dvd in one of the drives, it is accesses and spun (in the case of dvd/cd)) at a high freqency
<phiscribe> anyone else seeing this
<phiscribe> it is overly accessed i meant
<VK> well and another question: how do I find out if my kubuntu is 64bit or 32bit?
<Keiyentai> Hello
<mase_work> Hello
<kiro> hola, soy nuevo alguien podria ayudarme?
<kiro> hi, im new on this, somebody can help me?
<Keiyentai> Whats your question Kiro
<kiro> i just installed kubuntu 11.04
<kiro> i dont know how does this work, how do i install programs
<Linkmaster> kiro: you can use the muon software system, found in the kmenu-> applications -> system -> muon software center
<Keiyentai> Are you like completely new to Linux in general or just Kubuntu/Ubuntu?
<kiro> new in linux
<kiro> what is better kubuntu or ubuntu, or what is the difference?
<mase_work> kiro: they have different styles of user interfaces
<mase_work> kubuntu uses KDE as it's desktop environment and Ubuntu uses Unity
<mase_work> which one is better comes down to how you would like to use your computer.
<Keiyentai> If you are new to Linux/Kubuntu I would highly suggest the forums
<Keiyentai> Tons of helpful info and good advise
<kiro> can u explain in other words?
<Keiyentai> KDE/Gnome/Unity comes down to how you like Linux to look and function. KDE is more of a Windows like look. Gnome [older] is kind of like Classic Mac and Unity is similar to Netbook layouts.
<Keiyentai> I personally perfer KDE. It has a lot of cool widgets you can add. Its fast, easy to use imho
<Keiyentai> I am not a big fan of Unity hence why I switched back to Kubuntu
<mase_work> generally people who prefer KDE will use Kubuntu
<mase_work> those that prefer unity will use Ubuntu
<mase_work> but they are essentially the same under the hood
<kiro> ok, im trying to install mozilla, i've installed, and i can run it, but how do i make an acces or something like that in the menu
<mase_work> how did you install it ?
<kiro> it says something about extract
<mase_work> installing software under linux is much easier / simpler than under osx / windows. You don't have to trawl around the internet looking for software
<mase_work> you can get all the software from the software center
<kiro> where is it?
<Keiyentai> or apt-get if terminal dosn't scare you
<mase_work> <Linkmaster> kiro: you can use the muon software system, found in the kmenu-> applications -> system -> muon software center
<Linkmaster> Keiyentai: technically, windows looks like KDE =P and Mac looks like Gnome(cause the great KDE/Gnome came before mac and windows started looking anywhere decent)
<kiro> it isnt there
<Keiyentai> true
<Linkmaster> kiro: I suggest you install firefox through the firefox installer, or use rekonq, the default webbrowser(rekonq is doing very nicely now, it works very well)
<Linkmaster> But if you use a bunch of addons, the firefox installer can be found in the kmenu -> applications(which can be found on the bottom of the menu) -> internet(one of the options to pick from) -> firefox web browser installer
<Linkmaster> The kmenu is the menu in the lower-left corner that has the big "K" with the gear around it
<kiro> there isnt mozilla in internet
<kiro> i can access but using the folder with the star, and then in documents, there is installed mozilla
<kiro> how do i change it to kmenu?
<xdunlapx> kiro, it might say Web Browser and underneath that title it shows Firefox
<Linkmaster> That is possible
<Linkmaster> But kiro, the panel along the the bottom of the screen? has the clock, and the little do-dads and such? on the far left of that panel, there is a big K. That is the kmenu
#kubuntu 2011-10-26
<genii-around> Mmmm cookies
 * Unit193 had cookies, and lots of other foods :D
 * Linkmaster is lacking thereof
 * genii-around munches
 * DarthFrog is wanting a beer.
<number18> i recently installed kubuntu 11.10 and it says i only have 2.4g or ram when I have 6gigs
<number18> free -m returns the same thing
<number18> is this a problem other people are having as well?
<number18> i've reinstalled only to get the same result
<mase_work> number18: did you install the 64bit version ?
<number18> i installed ubuntu 11.10 and didn't have this problem, only kubuntu
<DarthFrog> What does your BIOS say it has?
<number18> good call, i have a 64bit processor
<number18> i installed the 32bit
<mase_work> yup 32bit can't address that much memory
<mase_work> regardless of OS.
<number18> the 64bit is labeled as amd though
<number18> should i still install that one?
<mase_work> yes
<mase_work> intel use the AMD 64bit instructions
<number18> gotcha, thanks mase_work
<mase_work> np
<nemeth_> kndkfnsklfd
<new2net> I'm running a job (started using bash) and my core temp is 75*C. Is there any way to throttle it? I'm afraid 75 degrees is getting close to crash territory.
<Linkmaster> increase fan speed maybe..? what do you have running that is bringing it up that high?
<new2net> Linkmaster, I am testing XTEA cipher with different block sizes
<Linkmaster> ah, that'll run any computer up you know =P maybe maximize you're fan, or set a priority through the system policy
<new2net> Linkmaster, I'll just use a cron job to stop the process for 1 minute, then run it for 4 minutes, repeat. Dirty but it works. Low priority (renice 19) doesn't stop it from using 790% cpu when other processes only use 10%.
<Linkmaster> true...
<Linkmaster> yeah, pretty dirty, but i'll work fine
<Linkmaster> *it'll
<aperson> kde doesn't seem to be saving any edits to my launcher menu
<aperson> where are these .desktop files stored?
<aperson> (I'd like to double check the permissions)
<well_laid_lawn> aperson: normally in /usr/share/applications iirc
<aperson> yeah, I came to my senses and just did a find ~ -iname \*.desktop
<aperson> thank you :
<aperson> )
<aperson> so the custom ones go in ~/.local/share/applications/
<aperson> that being said, the ones being created are *there*, but they're not showing up in the menu
<well_laid_lawn> check for executable bit
<aperson> .desktop files need to be marked as executable?
<aperson> these things are being created with kde's menu editor
<aperson> so I don't know why things are wonky
<Guest93822> hello
<aperson> well_laid_lawn↬ none of the .desktop files have an executable bit set
<aperson> but from my understanding, they don't need it
<well_laid_lawn> aperson: here if I right click one the first option is to execute it
<aperson> yes, but .desktop files themselves are not executables
<aperson> they point to them
<well_laid_lawn> if you right click yours and there's no option to execute it then something's up
<well_laid_lawn> it should run the app just from clicking on it
<aperson> I don't think we're on the same level here
<aperson> and they *do*
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<well_laid_lawn> so that's not why they aren't in the menu
<epimeth> so my kmail broke on the update :-(
<epimeth> can I nuke the settings somehow?
<epimeth> dpkg-reconfigure didn't
<mr-rich> What group does a user need to belong to run X (and x programs)?
<aperson> epimeth↬ your settings should be in your ~ somewhere.  My guess is in ~/.kde/share/config/
<epimeth> aperson: cheers, checking now
<Tech-1> or .config ?
<aperson> well_laid_lawn↬ hmm... I think the problem lies wherever kde stores the menu structure
<epimeth> is there any way for me to check whats wrong with the configuration files?
<epimeth> the error I get when I open kmail is: KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<epimeth> The error was:
<epimeth> Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<genii-around> mr-rich: Is this your actual question or more like: I get <insert error here> when I type startx
<epimeth> and then when I click ok it closes
<epimeth> the conf files look okay, but that really doesn't mean anything
<mr-rich> genii-around: not really ... I want to run a gui program as a different user and the user belongs to no groups, so when I try to run a program as that user, I'm told that it can't open display ...
<genii-around> mr-rich: How was that user created
<mr-rich> genii-around: through the control panel/system settings - user manager ...
<mr-rich> genii-around: I limited access because it's for a vost on my LAMP stack ...
 * genii-around sips and contemplates
<mr-rich> genii-around: Now I want to copy files over using dolphin (instead of ftp) and, hence, run dolphin as as another user ...
<aperson> well_laid_lawn↬ I did some risky business and mv'd my ~/.config/menus folder (which seems to be where the structure is stored)
<mr-rich> genii-around: I suppose I could do a sudo copy then chown ...
<aperson> I now have the default menus, we'll see if edits now stick
<killown> I am having a issue with kubuntu-desktop I Have installed kde-dekstop on ubuntu 11.10 and tried set kde as default, but every reboot unity turn to be default again, do anyone know how to fixit?
<DarthFrog> killown:  Use KDM instead of GDM.
<killown> DarthFrog it's lightdm
<DarthFrog> OK, use KDM instead of lightdm. :-)
<killown> DarthFrog, Whats the command to set kdm as default?
<killown> Something like update-alternatives... i don't remember
<DarthFrog> update-alternatives --get-selections | less
<DarthFrog> I have "x-session-manager              auto     /usr/bin/startkde"
<killown> DarthFrog, dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<killown> :D
<DarthFrog> Yes, I was just trying that myself. :-)
<killown> thanks
<aperson> alright, no dice.  Moving my .config/menus folder restored the old menu hierarchy, but still, none of my additions stick
<aperson> applications-kmenuedit.menu: http://pastie.org/2760105 and this is an example of one of the .desktop files created by the menu editor: http://pastie.org/2760109
<aperson> I'm at a loss
<aperson> for anyone watching me talk to myself: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=283658
<ubottu> KDE bug 283658 in general "menu items created by kmenuedit are not visible in k-menu" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<aperson> that's the problem
<aperson> the empty OnlyShowIn= line
<mase_work> aperson: so you found an existing bug that matches your issue ?
<aperson> yes
<mase_work> ok cool.
<aperson> it took me a while to conjure up the right keywords into google
<mase_work> looks like it's been fixed
<aperson> yep, but I'll have to suffer through it until 1.7.3 is out :S
<mase_work> yeh unfortunately.  you could always rebuild your package with that patch
<mase_work> if you are really keen
<aperson> I'd rather wait and hack it for now
<mase_work> yeh fair enough.
<mase_work> 4.7.3 should be out soonish though i think
<noaXess> morning
<aperson> I can hope!
<noaXess> how to get a source from a package with apt-get? so i can extract the source?
<mase_work> 1.27 Tuesday, November 1, 2011: KDE 4.7.3 release apparently
<mase_work> not sure how on track that is
<rapalino> How can I use "Activities" panel in KDE toolbox? what is its function?
<mase_work> but it should be roughly around then
<aperson> yeah, hopefully the kubuntu ppa will update
<ibmx37> hey you guys why does this work { ls -la | egrep '*DSC*' } but this one wont { ls -la | egrep '*DSC*JPG' }     the directory im working on has many files named DSCN[0-9]{4}.JPG
<killown> ibmx37, get ride of those ' '
<killown> Ls -la | egrep *DSC*JPG
<ibmx37> didnt work
<killown> what are you trying to do, why not ls -la *DSC*JPG?
<well_laid_lawn> you shouldn't grep ls anywho - use find
<vehemoth> how do I define an area for notifications?
<noaXess> morning all
<noaXess> someone of you also have the problem with ghosts on the tasbar? see here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277010
<ubottu> KDE bug 277010 in widget-taskbar "Task bar displays the entries in two rows instead of one and with gaps" [Normal,Reopened]
<aperson> vehemoth↬ grab a notification and move it somewhere
<mase_work> noaXess: yup
<noaXess> mase_work: also one of the disappointed users :)
<mase_work> not dissapointed
<mase_work> bugs happen, i use brand new software so i expect a few rough edges
<mase_work> by the time it gets to an LTS i am sure it will be fixed
<vehemoth> aperson: my problem is that on the left side once it meets the screen edge it won't go any further, but on the right side it just goes out of the screen
<vehemoth> I would like to have them on the right side but it's a problem if they are larger than they were when I decided on their placement
<vehemoth> can I list all plasmoids that I have from the command line?
<starn> can some one help me with dual monitors and video games not wanting to allow me to change the res.. for when i go full screen all games displays on both monitors as if it was just one..
<starn> oh i have nvidia video card.. and twinview settings i believe..
<noaXess> are here some dkms, mkdeb cracks?
<chaosr> Hello, my taskbar goes from translucent to a plain old gray at random after a reboot. Sometimes changing the panel theme works, but not now. Desktop effects are enabled, so what is causing this, and how can I fix it?
<martin__> hi, I just changed my password on the control panel and now I can't login
<martin__> when I try to recover it by dropping to a root shell in recovery mode and typing 'passwd' it says "password cannot be recovered" or something like that
<martin__> I know the new password and I know I didn't make any typographical errors
<martin__> what's odd is that when I try to change the password of 'root' I get the same error
<martin__> (in the recovery root shell)
<noaXess> ChaosR: seems you have a similar problem like this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277010
<ubottu> KDE bug 277010 in widget-taskbar "Task bar displays the entries in two rows instead of one and with gaps" [Normal,Reopened]
<martin__> what is your advise to me?
<noaXess> martin__: you are now in recovery shell.. as root, right?
<ChaosR> noaXess: not at all
<martin__> noaXess: yes
<yoga> what do we call that bar at the left of the screen, when the mouse is move over it
<yoga> sorry wrong channel.
<noaXess> martin__: passwd yourusername doesn't work?
<noaXess> yoga: yeah :) cause i don't have it ;)
<ChaosR> noaXess: that is about the task manager, I am complaining about the panel itself (or kwin for that matter)
<martin__> noaXess: I get input fields to change it, but when I press enter it says something about authentication unchanged, cannot recover or something
<noaXess> ChaosR: so the whole panel grays out
<ChaosR> yes
<martin__> noaXess: a similar error to when the two passwords don't match, but without that error
<ChaosR> like compositing disables, but it's still turned on
<noaXess> ChaosR: what happens if you run: killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop
<ChaosR> noaXess: still gray
<noaXess> grrr..
<ChaosR> noaXess: interesting, changing the height fixed it
<noaXess> ChaosR: forever?
<noaXess> booooooot ;)
<ChaosR> noaXess: even more interesting, only at a specific height it turns gray
<noaXess> strange
<ChaosR> the height where the application launcher maxes out
<ChaosR> at exactly that height, it becomes gray
<ChaosR> I think that is 48 pixels, but I'm not sure
<ChaosR> anybody running kubuntu that is willing to test this?
<orothred> join #quiz
<new2net> I'm looking for an XML editor that can handle a 10MB file (crazy depth... maybe 160)... everything is dying on me, eclipse is crying about heap space, firebug is barely keeping up... Does KDE have anything to offer?
<JustinasLelys___> try http://kxmleditor.sourceforge.net/
<new2net> JustinasLelys___, configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!   This is a new install, I do want KDE but do NOT want kdm (which caused nightmares on my old install)
<new2net> as I suspected, kate is having trouble too... I do have a decent machine I swear... Time to give vim a shot, probably should have been my 1st or 2nd choice
<alvin> vi(m) wil certainly be able to edit the file. Recently, I edited an 800+ MB file with it. No slow-down was noticeable.
<alex_____> Whats up
<Fleck> [89058.019069] Out of memory: Kill process 2063 (akonadi_nepomuk) score 478 or sacrifice child << akonadi seems to have mem leak! :)
<alvin> You don't say! When one has to sacrifice children to read mail, I'm opting out of this!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<noaXess> someone knows, if dkms handels dkms.conf file in another way, since latest verions? Error! No valid dkms.conf in dkms_source_tree or dkms_binaries_only.
<noaXess> it's a problem with a driver for a usb soudn/dj console.. here are details.. http://www.mixxx.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=851&start=70
<noaXess> hey BluesKaj
<noaXess> up and running? :)..
<BluesKaj> noaXess, what does lspci | grep -i audio , show
<noaXess> BluesKaj: if what?
<noaXess> if usb console is plugged in?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> actually lsusb |grep audio
<noaXess> BluesKaj: one moment
<noaXess> BluesKaj: thats happens if i plugin the device: http://pastebin.com/DaqrSj2c
<noaXess> and lsusb | grep -i audio doesn't show the device.. cause there is no kernel modul for it...
<noaXess> in this ppa is a kernel modul https://launchpad.net/~rojtberg/+archive/hdjmod, but the developer means, that in dkms anything has changed for dkms.conf...
<BluesKaj> what about lsusb
<noaXess> lsusb: http://pastebin.com/RaXsfTE5
<noaXess> dluif we find out, whats the problem with dkms.conf, then i can send this info to the developer
<noaXess> the problem is.. i have a gig this weekend and now i'm unable to use my dj console :(...
<noaXess> i think the driver itself works.. cuase.. after upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 and also kernel v3.x it worked, cause the modul was made in 11.04 and kernel 2.6.x..
<BluesKaj> ok gtstreamer needds to be configured , run sudo gstreamer-properties , thrn configure the device , and reboot may be in order
<noaXess> BluesKaj: what?
<BluesKaj>  sudo gstreamer-properties
<noaXess> BluesKaj: it's not just a usb soundcard.. it's a console to controll software like Mixxx DJ console
<BluesKaj> it will detect your usb device
<noaXess> ok.. let's try :)
<BluesKaj> can't hurt
<noaXess> BluesKaj: don't have gstreamer-properties
<noaXess> is it in gtreamer-tools?
<BluesKaj> does the output suggest that ?
<noaXess> sudo: gstreamer-properties: command not found
<noaXess> no suggestion
<jussi> is there some way I can get this with gcal/kmail? http://www.slipstick.com/images/Outlook%2011%20Calendar.jpg
<jussi> (ie the multiple people view)
<BluesKaj> install gstreamer-tools , it might work, noaXess
<noaXess> BluesKaj: how to get package information and what commands/files are included?
<noaXess> apt-cache show package show only description...
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no way.. havn't the command you want..
<noaXess> just have gstreamer-codec-install
<BluesKaj> I just installed it wirh apt-get, then do man gstreamer for help
<noaXess> BluesKaj: :( no gstreamer.. man gstreamer no manual entry for...
<BluesKaj> yeah, bummer
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/719602/
<BluesKaj> try the properties command now
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no way.. sorry.
<BluesKaj> nothing pops up , no gui ?
<BluesKaj> sudo gstreamer-properties
<noaXess> BluesKaj: nothing.. don't have this command
<noaXess> sorry
<noaXess> BluesKaj: do you have gnome?
<BluesKaj> odd , because I have it
<noaXess> cause.. think this is a tool that is in gnome-media
<BluesKaj> njope lde
<BluesKaj> kde
<noaXess> but gnome-media installed?
<BluesKaj> well, some gtk libs might come with it if you install it
<noaXess> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719604/
<noaXess> gstreamer0.10-gconf
<BluesKaj> I'm not such a pursidt that I can't tolerate a few gtk libraries etc if I need them
<BluesKaj> are you afraid to use gtk libs ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no.. i'm not. if i need. i doo.. but if i don't have the command.. i can't use it ;)
<noaXess> btw gstreamer0.10-gconf don't have gstreamer-properties
<noaXess> in wich package is it?
<BluesKaj> gstreamer-tools
<noaXess> aha.. i need gnome-media too
<BluesKaj> yeah. it gets pulled in
<noaXess> ok.. i don't see the usb device.. it's not
<BluesKaj> reload alsa
<noaXess> GOT IT:... i got the kernel modul running, but manually build and install it with dkms from source.. HEHEEEEEEE
<BluesKaj> I hope you can get it to build ok
<noaXess> BluesKaj: it works.. my dj console works.. so i can inform the developer so he can repair it ;)
<BluesKaj> repair the dkms module ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: it seems that the sourccode of the modul is fine. but installing it from the deb package breaks..
<BluesKaj> ok can you build it with make?
<BluesKaj> and build essential
<BluesKaj> you might need mercurial as wel
<noaXess> BluesKaj: the source can be add/build/installed with dkms directly..
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> how are you going to tell the laptop which sound device to use as default ,, the usb device is default when it's on the the systembus
<BluesKaj> noaXess,^
<noaXess> BluesKaj: with alsamixer :)
<noaXess> but i don't need to with this Hercules DJ Console.. normal sound with eg. vlc, amarok will be played over internal intel sound card.. all sound within Mixxx will be go over the dj console..
<BluesKaj> so intel will act as a capture card
<BluesKaj> from the mixx
<BluesKaj> what's on the djconsole, cd players , TTs ?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, maybe you should investigate "jack" just for some  options ,
<noaXess> BluesKaj: http://www.hercules.com/de/DJ-Musik/bdd/p/12/dj-console-mk2-virtualdj-djc-ed/
<noaXess> the dj console controls Mixxx that have two channels for mp3 sound.. you also can handle vinyl with it. but never used it
<noaXess> BluesKaj: what you mean  with jack?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, nevermind , it's not relavent
<noaXess> BluesKaj: about jack...my other problem, you remember? sound headphone and speaker.... i read on some places that there is a tool in ubuntu/gnome like jack sense... that controls if a jack is plugged in..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: who does control that in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> noaXess,  I don't know much about jack.. some research is necessary for us
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<JustinasLelys___> Hi, is it worth to upgrade to 11.10 if I have stable system and KDE 4.7.1?
<BadDesign> the latest version of Xorg and Nvidia drivers + Kubuntu/Ubuntu if total bullcrap
<BadDesign> *is
<phoenix_firebrd> BadDesign: in backports?
<BadDesign> not backports, the latest in default repos... WTF I have 40 tabs open in Chrome and the RAM is 3.8 GB used and Swap is 1.8 GB and the system is unresponsive
<BadDesign> I hate NVIDIA and XORG
<athena> I can not hibernate
<BadDesign> Me neither
<BadDesign> That's another issue. I could never hibernate in Linux for more than 5 years now.. I'm still waiting
<athena> Actually, I can hiberate but when i weak up i get messy screen
<lelamal> hi all, anyone knows how to install that taskbar widget for fast access to folder. I can't remember its name and where to find it. Its icon was a folder with a yellow star on it, if memory serves well.
<phoenix_firebrd> athena: I think thats a issue with kde
<lelamal> it was very handy, installed by default on Natty. With a few clicks you could access any location you wanted.
<athena> I hear that there is a package named 'uswap' in official archive on hardware hibernation. Does anyone know something about it ?
<phoenix_firebrd> lelamal: try the folder view widget
<lelamal> phoenix_firebrd: thanks, I have that one on the desktop, but it's not the one I'm looking for
<phoenix_firebrd> lelamal: was it present in the default installation?
<lelamal> no, it wasn't, I'm on a fresh install of oneric
<lelamal> but it was default on natty
<lelamal> it's only available on kubuntu, couldn't find it in any other distro
<kbroulik> lelamal: I think it's called Quick Access
<fitoria_> Hi
<fitoria_> can somebody help me out with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/72360/no-headphones-sound-in-asus-u52f-laptop
<kbroulik> and I havent seen it in oneiric so far
<kbroulik> but I dont use it anyway :)
<lelamal> kbroulik: yes, that maybe it
<lelamal> that's a pity, I found it very handy
<kbroulik> lelamal: try kde-apps.org or in the add widgets strip click on "add new widget" and there you can click that "download widget from internet", maybe search there
<BluesKaj> BadDesign, did you install "recommended drivers" in kmenu>apps>settings>additional drivers ?
<lelamal> kbroulik: ok thanks, I'll try that
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: Is the hardware ok?
<fitoria_> yes
<fitoria_> it works
<BadDesign> BluesKaj: holy cow, I have 173 version as the activated version... thought I activated nvidia-current yesterday, lets see if I change from 173 to current I will gain some improvements
<fitoria_> the speakers works but no headphone
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: have you tried with any other OS
<fitoria_> phoenix_firebrd: yes, it works in windows
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: ok, lets try to find the problem
<IppatsuMan> Hi all. Is it possible to use the default GTK style in LibreOffice in Kubuntu? I don't like the oxygen style. I installed libreoffice-style-tango , but it only changes icons, not window appearance.
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: can you one thing for me?
<fitoria_> tell me
<BluesKaj> bad yup the current one is definitely newer thgan the 173
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: we need to try some thing, with the pulseaudio settings
<fitoria_> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_:  goto /etc/pulse/
<BluesKaj> fitoria_,  lspci | grep -i audio , post the first device in the list
<fitoria_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<fitoria_> phoenix_firebrd: done
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: can you see a file daemon.conf
<fitoria_> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: you have to backup the file now
<fitoria_> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: do you know how?
<fitoria_> done
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: now open the file for editing with root permissions
<fitoria_> phoenix_firebrd: done
<fitoria_> what should I edit?
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: can you find the line 'enable-remixing = yes'?
<fitoria_> yes
<fitoria_> is commented
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: is that line starts with ;?
<fitoria_> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: remove ; from that line and save
<fitoria_> done
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: is the file saved
<fitoria_> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: now end the pulseaudio process, the process will restart automatically
<fitoria_> done
<fitoria_> with killall
<PhilRod_> I updated to oneiric and now I don't get addressbook completions in the kmail composer. Does anyone know how to get them back?
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: check for sound now
<fitoria_> trying...
<fitoria_> speakers works, headphone does not
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: open alsamixer in termina;
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria_: open alsamixer in terminal
<fitoria> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: increase all the volume levels and see
<fitoria> phoenix_firebrd: all up to 100
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: goto settings
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: open multimedia
<fitoria> ok, I'm there
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: phonon
<fitoria> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: audio hardware setup
<fitoria> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: whats the profile selected?
<fitoria> Analog stereo output
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: can you see any other  in the list
<fitoria> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: do you have any 5.1 or 7.1?
<fitoria> phoenix_firebrd: yes http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/26/plasma-desktopDF2579.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: can you translate the last entry for me
<fitoria> apagado == turned off
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: set the profile to "Digital Surround 5.1(HDMI) Output"
<fitoria> done
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: this is a fresh install of 11.10 right?
<fitoria> no, is a upgrade install from 11.04
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: ok, now check for sound
<fitoria> no sound
<fitoria> at all
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: its a driver fault
<fitoria> :'-(
<fitoria> I have to recompile or switch the driver?
<BluesKaj> the digital out directs the sound in digital form to the hdmi output , there won't be any sound unless it's converted to analog and redirested to headphones or speakers
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria:  there is no analog output port for your headphone jack
<BluesKaj> redirected
<fitoria> no
<BluesKaj> fitoria, you may need to reload alsa , sudo alsa force-reload
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: try to use a custom alsa settings to redirect audio
<roi> hello
<fitoria> phoenix_firebrd: how do I redirect audio in alsa?
<lelamal> for those interested, to set the quick access widget I had to install its package from muon, and then it showed up among all the other widgets. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: that is little bit complex, you have to get to know something about alsa first, i think BluesKaj can help you
<phoenix_firebrd> lelamal: good
<sheku> hey
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: have you tried with a live session of 11.10?
<fitoria> mmm no
<fitoria> but I could tr
<fitoria> try*
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: try it
<fitoria> if it works
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: some problems got solved for me in a fresh install regarding sound
<fitoria> ok
<sheku> just checking ..
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, fitoria i don't think the hdmi output will work for the headphones or speakers , the analog setting in phonon should tho
<sheku> long time haven't used an IRC
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: he said it worked in windows
<BluesKaj> hdmi out will work in windows yes because it doea simultaneous conversion of digital and analog which might work in kubuntu and might not ...not totally sure yet
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: we just have to redirect the audio manually in alsa
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, fitoria , is it necessary to have hdmi out as default ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no
<fitoria> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> alsa doesn't redirect the audio , the soundcard or pulseaudio can
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: have you heard of asound.cong?
<BluesKaj> the sound settings in phonon with pulseaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: have you heard of asound.conf?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: its proper to say that we are mixing the sound manually
<BluesKaj> yes, phoenix_firebrd , but I use .asoundrc ...asound.conf didn't work with my sound card
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya thats fine
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i had my share of problems with alsa before pulseaudio
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am using creative soundblaster
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: had problem with bass redirection and a lowpass filter
<BluesKaj> yes, phoenix_firebrd , I have to use pulse with my m-audio card for web content audio and I don't like like it, but I put up with it.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i remember you are the one who tried may alsa settings
<BluesKaj> fitoria, try your phonon default audio setting in the analog mode , see if you 'phones work
<fitoria> ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, are you using spdif output ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you know that some of the soundcards use software instead of hardware to mix and for some filters
<BluesKaj> yes ,especially on MSWindows
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<fitoria> BluesKaj: they don't work :-(
<BluesKaj> yeah . I have Xtreme sound card on my other pc that used software filters for the analog output to the soundcard 5.1 outs
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: in windows?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: he he
<BluesKaj> now i just use 2 speakers on it , no sub required
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you have a sub?
<BluesKaj> fitoria, couls you pastebin your alsamixer in playback mode (F3) please ..we need to look at the settings
<fitoria> ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes ,but it's on my HT system here . this pc/media server feeds the digital audio to an audio receiver which does the DAC work
<fitoria> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/26/plasma-desktopwY2579.jpg
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh, ok
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: press tab
<BluesKaj> fitoria, your headphone and speakers arte muted ..the MM in the ctrlsbox , use the M key to unmute them
<fitoria> sorry
<fitoria> I did that just to test
<fitoria> but
<fitoria> it does not work anyways :P
<BluesKaj> ok
<noaXess> how to really disable akonadi things? i have added this to exclude while session starts: akonadi_control,akonadiserver,akonaditray,nepomuk,nepomukserver but it doesn't help.. akonaditray shows a running anokadi server..
<noaXess> cause i don't use it and always get information about akonadi.. i want disable it..
<fitoria> phoenix_firebrd: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/26/plasma-desktopal2579.jpg
<BluesKaj> fitoria, but your speakers do work , right ?
<fitoria> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: will changing the phonon backend help?
<fitoria> they work fine
<alvin> noaXess: akonadictl stop will halt a running server
<alvin> I don't know if it is possible to disable akonadi without breaking functionality.
<noaXess> alvin: and how to run or disable akonadi on boot?
<phoenix_firebrd> have you tried jackplugin?
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: have you tried jackplugin?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, make sure you add akonadi to "Applications to be excluded from sessions" in the box in "Session Management"
<phoenix_firebrd> noaXess: hi
<fitoria> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: have you tried the live session of 11.10?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, fitoria , what backend are you using phonon , gstreamer ?
<phoenix_firebrd> noaXess: disable show events in all the time apps
<fitoria> phonon
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: phonon?
<fitoria> sorry xine
<Guest23829> у меня такая проблема. при запуске wine появляется  сообщение об ошибке в wineboot.exe.  Переустанавливал wine, но ошибка остаётся.
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: may be thats the problem
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest23829
<ubottu> Guest23829: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<phoenix_firebrd> ! Russian | Guest23829
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, i meant "in phonon"  sry
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: he said he is using xine
<BluesKaj> fitoria, ^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: may be he should switch to phonon
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oops sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: you are confusing me
<fitoria> sorry
<fitoria> let me check
<BluesKaj> phonon uses gstreamer or xine or vlc or maybe some others
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  thats right
<fitoria> phonon xine backend
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: try gstreamer or vlc
<fitoria> ok
<BluesKaj> fitoria, what kubuntu version ?
<fitoria> 11.10
<fitoria> Sysinfo for 'mongoro': Linux 3.0.0-12-generic-pae running KDE Development Platform 4.7.2 (4.7.2), CPU: Intel(R)Corei3CPUM380@2.53GHz at 2533 MHz (5231 bogomips), HD: 143/512GB, RAM: 3431/3815MB, 233 proc's, 3.4h up
<BluesKaj> gstreamer should be default , did you change it to xine , fitoria ?
<fitoria> no idea... I haven't touched that
<fitoria> well now in gstreamer the same
<BluesKaj> fitoria, did you reload alsa ? , sudo als-force-reload
<BluesKaj> err alsa-force
<fitoria> reloading
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: also pulseaudio
 * BluesKaj wionders about pulseaudio . some cards run fine without it
<genii-around> I uninstalled it entirely, my Intel HDA works fine
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: why the rage buddy
<phoenix_firebrd> its true that it is in early days, we have to wait for the good times
<BluesKaj> yes genii-around mine did too, then I installed a new soundcard and have to use pulse for alsa to link to webaudio content
<fitoria> not workee
<fitoria> the same problem :/
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: try the jack
<BluesKaj> fitoria, remove pulseaudio , reload alsa , then try again
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: let him try the live session of 11.10?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, jack won't help
<fitoria> guys will you be here later?
<fitoria> I have to leave now
<fitoria> for a momment
<phoenix_firebrd> fitoria: i doubt i will
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, rage ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<BluesKaj> about ?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: pulseaudio
 * BluesKaj shrugs , what rage
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: so, you dont hate hate pulseaudio, but you dont love it?
<BluesKaj> I just don't like using pulseaudio , it's an impediment with a lot of cards and it's installed by default , it should be optional
<BluesKaj> like nepomuk and akonadi and some others that escape me atm
<magnushc> why do not ubuntu 11.10 ship with ktorrent 4.1.2?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: nepomuk drives me crazy because of the bus and high cpu usage
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  add nepomuk to "Applications to be excluded from sessions" in the box in "Session Management" , in system settings startup
<phoenix_firebrd> magnushc: i think 4.1.2 is not in backports
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have disabled nepomuk and akonadi usgae already, now its ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: but i am really interested  in nepomuk
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, also  turn it off in Service manager
<magnushc> It was released 16.08.11, so they should have plenty of time to test it out.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: yesterday i enabled the backports to see if there is any fixes for nepomuk that truge did recently
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: none yet
<phoenix_firebrd> magnushc: why cant you compile it from source
<magnushc> can, just wonder if there was a good explonation why is was not in repo
<BluesKaj> yeah phoenix_firebrd i have the backports on , but havewn't seen much
<phoenix_firebrd> magnushc: its a new version ,first it should be tested before it is available to people
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is there a way i can sync kjots with any cloud service, dont get me wrong , i am against mono and tomboy
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, no idea :)
<BluesKaj> what's kjots ?
<sheku> talking of kjots does anyone know where does this new version store all the notes?
<sheku> BluesKaj: its a note taking utility
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: note taking app, i am using some storing some commands for reference and for storing some solved  problems
<sheku> I'm talking about the new version that uses akonadi backend (4.7)
<BluesKaj> ok, I just use a text file in the panel which I edit from time to time , mostly about cli commands etc
<sheku> phoenix_firebrd: And about that cloud functionality ..
<phoenix_firebrd> sheku: do you know how?
<sheku> I think they have it planned for the future
<sheku> ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> sheku: they are implementing support for owncloud to some apps right now
<BluesKaj> google wants to turn our pcs into workstations :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: meaning?
<BluesKaj> with little or no sself storage , so they'll own us
<BluesKaj> but it won't happen
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no privacy, safety and reliability for our documents
<BluesKaj> but would still like to get rid of pulseaudio , if alsa would just do what it's supposed to on webaudio content
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: its your choice, you have all the control over your OS
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am going now, see you later
<BluesKaj> alsa doesn't play flash or other web audio , flash is supposed link to the audo content in browsers , but fails to do so on my setup
<abhishek> phoenix_firebrd: Sorry got disconnected
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i have successfully used alsa with flash
<abhishek> phoenix_firebrd: This is the link I was talking of:
<phoenix_firebrd> abhishek: its ok
<abhishek> phoenix_firebrd: http://dot.kde.org/2010/02/17/kjots-takes-advantage-innovations-kde-development-platform
<phoenix_firebrd> abhishek: thanks for the link
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<abhishek> phoenix_firebrd: no problem.. your welcome ;)
<BluesKaj> flash files run fine on vlc or dragon player, but not in a browser
<BluesKaj> without pulseaudio that is
<jorge> alguien me puede ayudar?
<BluesKaj> I have to reboot ..got pulsaudio issues ..bbiab
<jorge> sansias se veais mierdas q no ayudais a nadie
<canis_> how long is a restart skupposed to take after an update?
<canis_> I just updated for the very first time.
<canis_> using kubuntu 11.10
<canis_> I have it on an external drive, and have never had this problem before...I haven't had a lot of problems before I started testing kubuntu.
<bmustiata> Hi all, where can I find a list of all the default packages that come on a (k)ubuntu clean install (including versions)?
<orated> KDE 4.7.2 Kubuntu 11.10. After upgrading to 4.7.2 from 4.7.1, I can no longer get login screen. I'm currently on irssi. Can anyone help me?
<BluesKaj> orated, nvidia graphics ?
<orated> yes
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | orated
<ubottu> orated: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<orated> BluesKaj: Well, it was working fine after upgrade after a while that I blacklisted nouveau and installed nvidia-current
<orated> I used the following commands -
<orated> sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<orated> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<orated> and then updated initramfs
<orated> BluesKaj: I really have some important docs to complete, I probably missed with the drivers. I cannot see the link you pulled out from ubottu... Can you please guide me on how can I fix it?
<BluesKaj> orated , did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig /?
<orated> no
<BluesKaj> orated, you're on irssi ?
<orated> BluesKaj: but last now I removed the blacklist nouveau from the /modprobe.conf/.. file and installed what I removed before to bring it back to way it way.. do you want me to repeat those commands and also nvidia-xconfig?
<orated> BluesKaj: Yes
<orated> just now*
<ilovemesomeKubun> I turned off the keychain and now I want to turn it back on
<ilovemesomeKubun> Where do I do that again?
<ilovemesomeKubun> I'm on 11.10
<BluesKaj> ok orated , don't think nouveau needs blacklisting anymore , but run . sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<orated> BluesKaj: Ok, I'll do that
<ilovemesomeKubun> O, I just found it
<orated> BluesKaj: done, now?
<BluesKaj> start kdm
<orated> stop kdm
<orated> start kdm?
<orated> ok
<orated> BluesKaj: No, no response
<orated> BluesKaj: I tried startx and it giave xinit errors - giving up, unable to connect to x server, connection refused, server error
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo nano /etc/default/grub , find the line with 'quiet splash' , enter nomodeset after quiet splash , thensudo update-grub and reboot
<Chappi> Hi guys! New to IRC
<orated> BluesKaj: Can checking Xorg.cong help before doing that?
<BluesKaj> orated , you can but don't think it will make any diff to you
<orated> BluesKaj: umm ok, brb restart
<orated> BluesKaj: I can see quiet splash here -
<orated> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Chappi> HELLO..!
<orated> Do you want me to edit it as = "quiet splash"
<orated> "nomodeset"
<Chappi> Remove quiet spalsh and insert nomodeset
<BluesKaj>  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<orated> ok
<BluesKaj> once you've edited , then ctl+o , then enter , then ctrl+x to save
<Chappi> Hey guys whats the problem?
<orated> Rebooting
<killown> What I need install in order to get support of pdf thumbnails on dolphin?
<BluesKaj> Chappi, , orated can'tget to the login page , he's on irssi ...nvidia grphics with nvidia-current driver installed
<Chappi> Hi Sheytan..
<sheytan> Chappi hey :)
<Chappi> where're u from?
<orated> BluesKaj: back, I still see no login screen. And the xhost error repeats still saying  -  cannot open display "" xhost - error ignored, GPU computing may not be possible (It can also be related to BOINC)
<Chappi> Hey orated what happened?
<sheytan> Chappi Polnad
<orated> Chappi: Hi Chappi! Welcome to IRC. I got this problem of no login screen after bo
<Chappi> 'bo'?
<BluesKaj> orated, leave nomodeset in the line and remove quiet splash , in /etc/default/grub
<orated> ok
<orated> booting*
<Chappi> sheytan: So what do you think about kde?
<orated> BluesKaj: Still the same error. Same xinit error for startx, same xhost errors behind boot screen
<Chappi> hi orated if you still dont see the login screen, try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver name to vesa under the section card0
<Chappi> if you dant have the xorg.conf file, run xorg -configure
<BluesKaj> orated, did you run sudo update-grub after editing
<orated> Oh!
<orated> sec
<BluesKaj> Chappi, the default driver for nvidia before the recommended driver has to be installed on a new install is the nouveau driver , vesa doesn't work
<Chappi> But vesa works on every GPU right? i only told so so that he can atleast get a gui.. you dont havr one now right?
<BluesKaj> Chappi, never heard that before
<Chappi> yes vesa is the driver that uses the common traits in all GPU's
<orated> BluesKaj: No
<BluesKaj> maybe a few yrs ago, but not lately . howvwer if you wish you can recommend it to orated ...perhaps you can help him with his problem
<orated> change
<orated> Yes, Chappi. how can I pastebin xorg.conf to you?
<orated> I've pastebinit installed
<orated> BluesKaj: No other resolution?
<Chappi> orated: lets try this simple solution first - try adding single as a prefix to nomodeset so that it looks like 'single nomodeset' to start as single user mode
<BluesKaj>  I think orated's problem foes deeper than the driver and xorg.conf ...but i have to go rake some leaves for a while , so good luck
<orated> Thanks for your time BluesKaj
<orated> ok Chappi
<BluesKaj> np orated
<BluesKaj> sry i couldn't help further
<Chappi> bye Blueskaj
<orated> np
<bmustiata> Where can I find a list of all the default packages that come on a (k)ubuntu clean install (including versions)?
<Chappi> bmustiata: Head over to muon or synaptic and on the left, select 'by status'
<Chappi> and then 'installed'
<bmustiata> Chappi: I have a Linux that is a really old Ubuntu upgraded over and over (since 2006-7, can't even remember). This is why I need a list from a clean install on a ubuntu/kubuntu since I want to see if mono comes by default.
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: you mean mono runtime?
<bmustiata> phoenix_firebrd: yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: without it banshee wont work
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: that implies its there by default
<yofel> we do not ship banshee
<bmustiata> phoenix_firebrd: yes, but is it on kubuntu? and was (and is) banshee always the default media player?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ubuntu?
<yofel> ubuntu does, kubuntu does not
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya right
<Chappi> hey orated u there?
<yofel> bmustiata: according to http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.manifest it's not on the disk
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: do you know that yofel is a person who packages kubuntu?
<bmustiata> yofel: thank yo.
<bmustiata> phoenix_firebrd: no I did not.
<orated> Chappi: Let me brief out what the problem is before adding single modeset to grub.conf. KDE 4.7.2 Kubuntu 11.10. I did upgrade of KDE form 4.7.1 to 4.7.2 and found desktop effects to be not working. I added blasklist nouveau line to blacklist.conf in /etc/modprobe.d . After that I purge remove xserver-xorg-video-noveau and installed nviidia-current and updated initramfs
<bmustiata> yofel: thank you*.
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: he is our packaging ninja
<bmustiata> Chappi: phoenix_firebrd: thank you too.
<phoenix_firebrd> bmustiata: yw
<yofel> orated: a) that step missed at least 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' b) you use jockey to install the driver usually
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not the only one thankfully :P
<orated> orated: And then restarted system and found black screen after login. Its only about getting either noveau or nvidia-cuurent to work properly
<orated> yofel: Yes, I did that, I forgot mentioning it
<yofel> hm... then having the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be good
<orated> sure yofel. I'm on irssi. how can I pastebin the contents of that file usng pastebinit to you?
<yofel> with pastebinit it's just: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Chappi> i dont know why but the same thing happened to me after installing openchrome. just boot as single user and run startx. it worked for me..
<orated> I'll try that Chappi
<yofel> Chappi: that'll start a root session - you don't want that for daily work
<orated> yofel: 719909 log file
<orated> And 719910 xorg.org
<Chappi> then type kdm to get the login screen
<yofel> [    46.691] (EE) No devices detected.
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> orated: just to make sure, what does 'lspci | grep -i vga' tell you?
<orated> yofel: www.pastebin.com/719914
<orated> yofel: paste.ubuntu.com/719914
<yofel> AARGH
<Chappi> I'll brief out the steps: edit recovery mode entry in grub and add a 'single' beside nomodeset. You'll get a root shell. type kdm to get the login manager.
<orated> sorry
<yofel> nah, not your fault
<yofel> multigpu is chaos...
<orated> and Optimus!
<yofel> orated: can you somehow disable the intel chip in the BIOS? or is it disabled?
<orated> But it was never the case before
<orated> It used to work fine with both
<orated> Moreover, since its Optimus, nvidia doesn't work most of the time
<orated> I don;t have bumblebee installed
<orated> So, only Intel one works, if I'm right
<yofel> well, as a start, remove your xorg.conf and reboot - if it tries to use the intel card you should get X back at least
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> remove nvidia-current too
<orated> Chappi: I'll try your suggestion soon, please wait .. I've never been good with editting grub or boot parameters
<orated> ok
<yofel> *if* that works, try to install nvidia-current using jockey, and blacklist i915 (or however the intel driver is called). Using nomodeset might help too
<orated> yofel: Yes, right with noveau I had only nvidia-common. I manually installed nvidia-current and it messed with it
<orated> ok
<orated> Should I bring both the changes together?
<orated> yofel: Why blacklist intel driver?
<yofel> orated: first remove nvidia-current and your xorg.conf and reboot - after that pastebin the xorg log again
<yofel> orated: I'm guessing that it prefers the intel card
<orated> ok
<orated> yofel: It worked. I got the login screen but
<orated> yofel: Its giving a very weird login prompt and interface
<orated> But thanks yofel, atleast I can go ahead editting my document
<orated> sec, I'll pastebing xorg.conf
<rapalino> what's the diference between aptitude and apt-get? wich one would you recommend?
<well_laid_lawn> apt works fine imo
<yofel> apt-get usually. (especially if you're on 64bit oneiric) - aptitude is mostly used in debian and has a nice ncurses interface.
<well_laid_lawn> there's more to apt then just apt-get
<yofel> well yeah, s/apt-get/apt//
<rapalino> i'm in kubuntu 11.10 32bit
<orated> yofel: I don't see xorg.conf file - http://pastebin.com/1VFtjEeB
<yofel> orated: which is good, now pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<rapalino> wich one solve better the dependences or stuff like that?
<orated> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/719933/
<yofel> rapalino: aptitude has a nicer way of resolving conflicts, but doesn't work right in oneiric amd64. apt-get will work fine usually
<yofel> vesa o.O
<rapalino> yofel: oh I see... i've reading aobut it... And i understood that aptitude is an "imporved" version of apt-get, is it tue?
<yofel> well, it is using the intel card at least: [    16.797] (II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Controller
<orated> Yes, but its like I've logged in from recover mode, the interface is weird
<orated> yofel: Can nomodeset cause that?
<yofel> well, it's vesa. And I guess the intel driver doesn't even try to start when nomodeset is used.
<yofel> now I'm wondering how to tell it to use the nvidia card...
<orated> Should I remove nomodeset from grub.conf?
<orated> It was only quiet splash before
<yofel> remove it. As I do not know how to get the nvidia card to work. It might make more sense to get the intel card to work right again
<orated> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: whats the problem?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: intel sandibridge / nvidia multiGPU setup
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh
<orated> yofel: The main problem is that nvidia doesn't support optimus for linux. bumblebee is an ongoing project for the same
<yofel> yeah. But I fear at least *I* am out of ideas right now
<orated> Let me see if removing nomodeset works... I did not get about editting grub in recovery mode for 'single'
<andrej> Hello, can anyone help me with a small glitch? Numlock is on when I start my session, but the light at the keyboard is off. If I press Numlock the light goes on but the keys behave like arrow block.
<orated> yofel: Can this help - http://pastebin.com/pkgFSpZf ?
<BluesKaj> ahh, double gpus ...no wonder
 * BluesKaj goes back to raking .......leaves
<wonderland64bits> hi
<wonderland64bits> is there a hardcore programmer?
<wonderland64bits> i have a question about qmake
<wonderland64bits> i am trying to compile arora
<wonderland64bits> typing qmake
<wonderland64bits> but it outputs
<BarkingFish> !enter | wonderland64bits
<ubottu> wonderland64bits: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wonderland64bits> haha
<wonderland64bits> cool bot
<BarkingFish> artificial intelligence, powered by a human with keywords :)
<wonderland64bits> as I said, i got this: arora.pro:1: Unknown test function: lessThan
<BarkingFish> ok, firstly, what version of kubuntu are you working on?
<wonderland64bits> i tried to comment this lines and qmake worked, but i got this with make
<wonderland64bits> none, i use ubuntu with qt4-dev-tools
<wonderland64bits> :P
<BarkingFish> then you need to ask in #ubuntu please :)
<BarkingFish> we deal with the KDE variety, regular ubuntu is dealt with down there :)
<wonderland64bits> heh but they now gtk, not qt4
<wonderland64bits> my question is about qt4 app building on arora browser
<BarkingFish> they might be able to figure out a way round your problem from there.
<wonderland64bits> ok, i'll try
<wonderland64bits> see you
<systemclient> I use vpnc, and it sometimes dies on me. I use a NetworkManager/dispatcher.d script to start it. How would I respawn it if it is dead?
<systemclient> I would have to run the networkmanager script again I guess …
<BarkingFish> oh crud. Guys, I need some help if someone's free.  I've just added a mobile broadband connection to networkmanager, and plasma has crashed - it's not restarted either, so I'm running with no desktop. Can I restart plasma without killing my whole session?
<systemclient> BarkingFish: you mean your graphical session?
<systemclient> BarkingFish: maybe with `plasma-desktop`?
<systemclient> BarkingFish: that is the only thing with plasma in its name running on my KDE session now
<BluesKaj> power bump..smart meters are online
<BadDesign> Anyone knows whats the difference between NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (post-release updates) (version current-updates) AND (version current)[Recommended] in Additional Drivers ?
<BadDesign> should I activate version current-updates or leave it at [Recommended] ?
<BluesKaj> the postrelease driver is the nouveau driver , not the nvidia-current recommended driver , so install the rec'd driver in jockey
<BluesKaj> BadDesign, ^
<BadDesign> BluesKaj: thanks; I did that after our previous encounter; that did it for me, the reason for the unresponsive desktop was outdate NVIDIA drivers (i.e. 173) now I have nvidia-current and it works better
<BluesKaj> bade the nvidia-current is the 280.13 , usually , unles your gfx card is realy old
<BluesKaj> oops
<DarthFrog> There's an excellent article on linux.com about the Semantic Desktop and the technology that KDE uses to create it.  If you've ever wondered just exactly what a semantic desktop is and what NEPOMUK has to do with it, it's a good primer.
<DarthFrog> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/498660-kde-4-leader-of-the-semantic-pack
<sluckxz> anybody have x2goserver working on 11.10?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, nepomuk , such a dumb name
<DarthFrog> It's an acronym:  Networked Environment for Personal, Ontology-based Management of Unified Knowledge
<DarthFrog> Not that that is any better. :-)
<DarthFrog> To me, nepomuk has always sounded like a pair of foul weather boots from the Inuit. :-)
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, well maybe they rearrange the acronym somewhat just to make it less strange sounding
<BluesKaj> could rearrange
<DarthFrog> That would simply create even more confusion.
<BluesKaj> anyway I don't use it ...unnecessary load
<BluesKaj> nor akonadi and kmail and kontact
<DarthFrog> I don't use Kmail; I use Thunderbird simply because it handles HTML mail much better than Kmail.
<DarthFrog> Mind you, I don't know that is still true.
<brianc1969> Can anyone help with printing problems?
<Joe_Dubya> I have a problem that I've been trying to solve for close to a year now (If it has a resolution at all)  It's related to getting s-video out to work on an older ati  200m thats integrated in to my laptop.  Thought I'd try some live help this time.
<allegrem> Hi ! I've a little problem with Samba between a Kubuntu (as a server) and a Windows XP (as a client). My workgroup 'Samba' is shown in the workgroups list on Windows, but when I click on it, an error occurs "Nom du réseau introuvable" ( ~~ network name not found). Any idea ?
<BluesKaj> Joe_Dubya, , I have an ati 200m , but it's on a desktop , but there is no s-video out connector .
<Joe_Dubya> This one is on my laptop.  It used to work back when it was still supported by the proprietary driver, but not since.
<Joe_Dubya> iLet me rephrase the model.  It was a radeon 200m express
<BluesKaj> Joe_Dubya, the fglrx driver with catalyst ?
<Joe_Dubya> yeah.  I can't use that anymore though since my card is no longer supported.  I was hoping there might be a way to get the S-video out on it working with the open source drivers.
<Joe_Dubya> it seems to detect the S-video port as existing, but I jus can't get it to enable
<BluesKaj> I lost 3d and DR support on 10.04 wth the ati 200m express and havent seen much help since :(
<lelamal_> hi all, does anyone else get empty spaces in the taskbar, or is it just me? they are empty areas, ghost spaces where there shoud be an entry, but there is none, and all the other valid entries are pushed forward.
<orated> hey BluesKaj, regarding the same issue, I can login now but I don't see desktop effects working. It was not working even before the problem just after upgrading kde to 4.7.2 .. any ideas?
<allegrem> Any idea about my Samba problem ??
<rob_0629> hello. longtime (...well, since 1998~ish) linux player-wither. :p i just have to say how surprised I am that IRC is still being used for anything. lol
<rob_0629> don't have as much experience with the internal workings as that might imply though. x) what samba problem? kind of having one myself. i usually do after a fresh install. :P
<rob_0629> always forget how to fix things. >_>a
<rob_0629> and I'm starting to think orated, allegrem and myself are the only ones who aren't afk. xD
<allegrem> I've configured my kubuntu as a file server, and I'd like to access files from a windows xp PC
<andrej> Hello, I have problem that numlockx sets the status of numpad correctly but the led isn't set. Online I can finde many bug reports but no working solution
<allegrem> the workgroup 'samba' appears in the workgroups list, but when I click on it, an error occurs "Nom du réseau introuvable" ( ~~ network name not found
<orated> allegrem: Pastebin /etc/samba/smb.conf please
<rob_0629> Ah.. there was an article on Ars Technica recently about how it's possible having the Internet as a reference at our fingertips at all times is affecting our ability to remember well, and I can attest to that... I feel like I'm always looking up solutions for problems I've fixed before.. lol
<rob_0629> That being one of them. I just recently installed Kubuntu 11.10 on top of an old Ubuntu 9.10 installation (Unity bugs D: and KDE is fantasmical all of a sudden)
<BluesKaj>  orated iknow very little about dual graphics cards ..sorry
<rob_0629> Can't view Windows PCs from my Linux PC, kind of the reverse of your problem.
<allegrem> orated: http://pastebin.com/uz0GYVb6
<orated> BluesKaj: No problem.. my concern was as to why for 4.7.1 desktop effects was working fine and not for 4.7.2 now
<rob_0629> My best advice would be that I'd give to myself: try to find an online guide/FAQ. XD Not much use i'm afraid. popped in to get my own question answered, actually.
<BluesKaj> Joe_Dubya, have you seen this ?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man4/radeon.4.html
<rob_0629> Pretty sure my issue is related to PulseAudio. Wine games/programs sound just 'goes away' after a few seconds. >_>a
<Joe_Dubya>  not yet.  Reading it now
<orated> allegrem: Did you try disabling firewall?
<rob_0629> sooo yeah.. wine games worked perfectly with GNOME/ALSA, now sound quits after a few seconds/minutes under KDE/Pulse. Solution: replace Pulse with ALSA? should be possible, I think. I'd try it now except this Muon Package Manager thing is stalled on "Running post-installation trigger python-support". x_x
<allegrem> orated: nothing is logged in ufw.log, I don't think it comes from my firewall
<rob_0629> Allegrem, are these Windows 7 PCs by any chance? I wonder if the use of Homegroups has anything to do with this. :p
<allegrem> Windows XP
<rob_0629> Nevermind then~ Dx
<allegrem> I rebooted the Windows XP and now 'samba' does not appear anymore in the workgroup list :(
<rob_0629> You're able to see other networked computers I assume?
<allegrem> from Windows ?
<rob_0629> Suddenly realized I only have another 30 minutes to sit around here being lazy.. ~_~
<rob_0629> Yeah, from the computer you can't see Samba shares from
<rob_0629> I mean, if there are any :s
<rob_0629> Can connect to the internet, etc..
<Joe_Dubya> the radeon driver you mention is not the same as the r300 driver is it?
<allegrem> I can see 'Mshome' which contains the local shared directories, and 'workgroup' which contains the files shared on my Neufbox
<rob_0629> ok, another stupid question... has the linux PC gone to sleep by some chance? XD possible it's in another room or something, been away from it for awhile, idk D:)
<allegrem> and it can connect to the internet, but it should work on local network
<BluesKaj> rob_0629, pulse runs on top of alsa as a soundserver, however pulse isn't necessary with some sound cards, only if you want audio from several sources simultaneously
<allegrem> I can see my both PCs,no one is sleeping !!
<rob_0629> Hrmph.. well.. from there, that assumes the hardware is working just fine on both PCs XD
<rob_0629> BluesKaj: ah, thought they were mutually exclusive variants of sound hardware control/config or something, kind of like GNOME/KDE. :p
<rob_0629> Never had a problem with WINE games before and never used Pulse before that I can recall with GNOME distros, so was my first assumption. :p
<rob_0629> allegrem, all I can guess is there's *probably* some kind of configuration you have to do from the linux machine.
<BluesKaj> rob_0629, ,unfortunately that's a popular misconception
<allegrem> I know, that's exactly all my question is about !!
<rob_0629> for the record allegrem, I'm not a professional of any sort. xD all I can do for you is look up solutions with google. Dx
<rob_0629> Just popped in to ask my l'il WINE question :P
<rob_0629> i almost always wind up resolving issues like these myself with hours of trial and error ~_~ lol
<allegrem> I've already tried to google it out, but it was no help ...
<allegrem> is there any samba guru here ??
<rob_0629> i remember almost always having problems with samba.. lol
<rob_0629> like I said a moment ago, having one now. haven't really done much to set it up yet though.
<rob_0629> would be nice if it would 'just work', but I'm gonna go ahead and blame windows for that. ;p
<orated_> allegrem: maybe #samba ..
<BluesKaj> I miss the google - linux DB ...it was much better than the garbage google spits out in the name linux nowadays
<allegrem> I'm trying to reconfigure samba from scratch
<allegrem> they're all dead on #samba !! that's weird !!
<TheEvilPhoenix> any issues i should know about the newest KDE update before I update it?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've got 250 some other packages to update too, hence why i'm asking
 * TheEvilPhoenix has an nvidia Quadros card, so if there's anything he should  know about, please tell him
<rob_0629> TheEvilPhoenix: oddly enough the computers in the lab (which are fairly new) have quadros cards in them. i ran kubuntu 11.10 from a usb stick on 'em this past monday and had no problems. whether that information is beneficial for you or not is impossible to say. x)
<BluesKaj> check your alsamixer settings before you complain about no audio , the rest depends on your hw, TheEvilPhoenix
<TheEvilPhoenix> BluesKaj:  rob_0629:  note i'm still on natty, i havent updated to oneiric yet
<rob_0629> BluesKaj: it starts up with audio and then goes *poof* after a few seconds. odd, right? ;p
<TheEvilPhoenix> hence why i'm asking ;P
<rob_0629> isnt a volume issue or anything. :p
<rob_0629> tried diff wine versions too. ;3
<BluesKaj> TheEvilPhoenix, , just keeo the audio thing in mind after upgrading
<BluesKaj> rob_0629, some do yes , but not many , they tend turn on the auto mutr for dome reason
<BluesKaj> mute
<TheEvilPhoenix> BluesKaj:  if all else fails, i can just revert the audio package version back one, no?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or is there a known fix?
<BluesKaj> yes , unmute the audio :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah i see
<TheEvilPhoenix> ooo kernel update
<TheEvilPhoenix> :p
<BluesKaj> we've had numerous users come in and complain about no audio , a lot of them have the master amd pcm muted f
<BluesKaj> and pcm . not amd
<BluesKaj> TheEvilPhoenix, easly fixed in alsamixer
<okellos> need help pls , synaptic package manager not starting up after update 11.10 it exits with a std::out_of_range'
<Joe_Dubya> if I need to do anything with xorg.conf, would it be a simple as just creating a new xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 (Since oneiric doesn't seem to have one there?
<genii-around> Joe_Dubya: Yup
<Joe_Dubya> ok.  Just wondering.  It's ben a while since I've "messed around" with xorg.conf
<GinoMan> can anyone help me with lightdm, I'm trying to add "Enlightenment" as a session and I added a *.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/
<GinoMan> and it still doesn't see it
<allegrem> ok i've got some fresh news : now I still have the same error on windows, but there is an error line in samba logs saying "Can't become connected user!". Any idea ?
<BluesKaj> Joe_Dubya, sry..was away , yeah run.  sudo Xorg -configure
<Joe_Dubya> ok. Thanks
<rob_0629> allegrem: might need to set samba to log onto the network as one of the users on the windows machine? :p guessing as always. i gotta get going though. class in 2 hrs. :\
<allegrem> I think he's trying to log as guest, but I don't allow guest connections !
<hexacode> hey you guys this command wont work for me because the right half where i write to file wants me to do it with sudo...how the hell do i do that?  sudo ls -laR / > /home/ibmx37/tester
<genii-around> hexacode_: sudo <whatever-here> | sudo tee -a /home/wherever/filename
<genii-around> Although it's odd you need sudo there unless not your own home directory
<li4uk> cvb
<li4uk> hi
<allegrem> ok I finally managed to configure Samba !! Is anyone interested in the solution or can I go to bed ?
<tuv0k> did not notice samba being broken?
<MarcoPau> just writing to make sure we're not having major problems with kubuntu oneiric upgrade. have friends on ubuntu that are suffering quite much with unity and such... do you give me the green light? :)
<dacresni> hey how do I setup automatic crash reporting or saving on Oneric Osolot ? i want to record the bactrace on kernel panics
<dacresni> there's got to be a way to save them
<RandomRoger> MarcoPau, You need to make your own choice on that, all I can tell you is I just did a fresh install of  Kubuntu 11.10 with no problems.
<RandomRoger> In fact I love it :)
<dacresni> perhaps but I i keep getting kernel panics
<dacresni> they happened before so I wanted to find out if it was my graphics chipset or my wireless card
<dacresni> i have a wireless card in my desktop
<well_laid_lawn> could be your memory too
<dacresni> well, im not sure how I could have gotten that wrong sense i made that matchup before I built the thing'
<MarcoPau> RandomRoger: yea but the issue is related to all the problems that people are having with gnome/unity. I assume we won't have to deal with that...
<RandomRoger> Kubuntu does not use gnome/unity
<SIR_Taco> dacresni: it's definately something hardware related...
<dacresni> but this is kde
<RandomRoger> It uses KDE hence the name, Kubuntu
<dacresni> thats why I'm here
<dacresni> anyway, I  have kexec installed but I'm usign gnome2 so
<dacresni> the crashkernel declaration is undocumented if that feature even exists in gnome2
<dacresni> i know it was there in gnome1
<dacresni> wowo
<dacresni> i mean grub
<dacresni> all 3 of those times i wrote gnome i meant grub
<dacresni> i'll check the grub irc
<dacresni> if it exists
<SIR_Taco> dacresni: have you run MemTest from the grub menu? (it will take a long time)
<dacresni> yes
<dacresni> its only 2 gigs, im sure i've done this befor but i'll do it again
<SIR_Taco> if you get a kernel panic, it's more than likely hardware related... RAM is often a likely cause, but it could be any card/device you have installed
<dacresni> thanks
<dacresni>  if i disconnect the wireless card and still get a kernhel panic, i've ruled out the wireless, as for the graphics chipset ...
<SIR_Taco> dacresni: potentially yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> dacresni:  know the kernel panic error message?
<dacresni> i'll have to use a pci graphics card and tell the bios to bypass the southbridge or somethign
<TheEvilPhoenix> usually you can use those to diagnose
<dacresni> ha! thats why i suspect the wireless
<TheEvilPhoenix> okay lemme rephrase
<dacresni> the backtrace sais stuff about irqs and wireless stack
<dacresni> somewhere in there
<TheEvilPhoenix> "What was the kernel panic message?"
<dacresni> thats why i want to record them
<dacresni> its black and a long bactrace with "kernel panic " near the middle
<SIR_Taco> aaah ok
<SIR_Taco> have you tried another wireless card?
<dacresni> that is a backtrace right? that black screen that reminds me of a python backtrace except folowed by a coredump
<dacresni> no i have not
<dacresni> I only have one
<SIR_Taco> can you pastebin the panic?
<dacresni> ... again, i can't record them
<SIR_Taco> dacresni: do you know which wireless card you have?
<dacresni> yes
<dacresni> a realtech um ... let me grab the lspci
<dacresni> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<SIR_Taco> laptop?
<dacresni> no desktop
<SIR_Taco> ok
<dacresni> how long far back  did you scroll ? no offence ^)^
<dacresni> i don't mean to sound annoyed but ... I thought you read that
<TheEvilPhoenix> dacresni:  does iwconfig show that is a wifi card?
<TheEvilPhoenix> that looks like an ethernet controller tbh
<SIR_Taco> have you tried : http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<dacresni> http://paste.kde.org/138223/
<SIR_Taco> dacresni: I may have missed that, or wasn't paying attention, I'm sorry, but I have things to do apart from IRC like everyone else
<dacresni> you're shitting me
<TheEvilPhoenix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dacresni> that looks exactly like what i'm seeing
<dacresni> that was not directed at Sr. Taco sorry
<dacresni> I"ll watch it
<Belial`> you're pooping me
<SIR_Taco> Belial`: quit pooping your pooping poop for poop sakes :P
<Belial`> poop is so much funnier anyway.
<SIR_Taco> Belial`: true haha
<dacresni> heh
<dacresni> if I blacklist the driver, how will the wireless card be used?
<SIR_Taco> it will use the next best thing... which should be the 'old' driver
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<dacresni> oh
<SIR_Taco> dacresni: having said that... I would read through that entire post and make sure that's the case... I just skimmed it
<dacresni> I'll check
<dacresni> thanks
<SIR_Taco> np
<Stone_> hi!I want to know why it shows "mail dispatcher agent is wrong".kubunt 11.10
<Stone_> I've already googled that...
<SIR_Taco> Stone_: what email client do you use?
<Stone_> I don't use any email client
<Stone_> I didnt' set up any email client
<SIR_Taco> Stone_: well that's why I guess... it complains to me if I don't have Thunderbird open....
<Stone_> Thunderbird is not installed. kmail  is. I've removed kmail.
<Stone_> it still shows everytime I log in
<SIR_Taco> Stone_: It shows to me everytime I log-in as well... if Thunderbird isn't open.... The "Message Indicator" plasmoid looks for open message applications (e-mail/messenger/etc.) and reports back. You could just hide the messenger plasmoid if you don't want/need it
<Stone_> Well,this must be a BIG bug I think.Thank you!
<SIR_Taco> not sure I"d call it a big bug... but an annoyance yes
<sluckxz> i think it is a kde / akonadi bug.  these are the main consisitent errors i have seen on fresh installs since beta 1.
<hexacode> hey you guys  ls | grep '*' | tail -f -     umm...tail -f keeps waiting for more input, meaning its probably stuck to the pipe...so where did my grep go? did that program close? also, how do i send stuff into that pipe that tail -f is still attached to ?
<well_laid_lawn> hexacode: you shouldn't grep ls try using find instead
<hexacode> well_laid_lawn: thanks ill look into that tool.
<well_laid_lawn> find /path -iname filename*
<reinaldo> After upgrade to Oneiric the radio4 and alsmixergui only work as expected if I run them as root. What could be the problem?
<reinaldo_> After upgrade to Oneiric the radio4 and alsmixergui only work as expected if I run them as root. What could be the problem?
#kubuntu 2011-10-27
<dacresni> who here has messed with grub crashkernel
<dacresni> brb
<takecare> hello everybody
<rob_0629> Back from class, same weird problem. WINE program (Guild Wars :P) has sound/music at the login screen but after I log in, sound is gone. Suggestions? :P lol
<rob_0629> (not a volume/mixer issue :P)
 * rob_0629 sits on his hands and waits~
<giantpune> im using kubuntu 11.10.  the update manager thingy (apper) says there is an update to a package, but then fails to download it with a 404 error.  is there any way to clear this update from apper so it doesnt keep trying to grab that file?
<xdunlapx> hi guys, I'm wondering if anybody here has experience using the hp toolbox
<xdunlapx> er the HPLIP Toolbox
<giantpune> hmmm.  it seems that running "sudo apt-get upgade" in the terminal is able to upgrade that package that apper fails to get.
<afink_> How can you change the authentication source on kubuntu to use NIS?
<hexacode> anyone know a decent filtering utility for ubuntu that converts to and from  any of the following   hex, binary, ascii , and maybe even character encodings
<PhilRod> hexacode: if you want a commandline hex dump, there's od
<hexacode> thanks PhilRod
<hexacode> how does ssh forward a local port for its tunneling?   does it somehow get into the kernel and get access to the packets before they go outbound, and look at their source port? then copy the data and send it to ssh ? then drop the packet from the kernel so it doesnt go out the clients port?
<Axlin> Hey guys. In Natty, Muon Package Manager (I installed it separately) had a button to retrieve a screenshot for a package, just like in Synaptic. In Oneiric, however, that button is gone. Did they remove that feature or something?
<skreech_> afink: ping
<skreech_> hexacode: Nothign gets into the kernel. It asks the kernel to do something for it or it bypasses the kernel completely. We call the bypass ones rootkits
<Daskreech> claydoh_: ping
<hanasaki> any reason why strigi would keep indexing the same file over and over again?  the files have not changed
<jmichaelx> i wonder why in the world amarok places a lot of tracks in 'various artists', when it clearly knows who the artist is
<jmichaelx> i also wish the colors used in the tool tips could be changed, as they make the text nearly unreadable as they are
<well_laid_lawn> I think there is an amarok channel
<jmichaelx> well_laid_lawn: yea, i went there after i asked the question here
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<jmichaelx> :)
<vehemoth> how do I find out the name of a plasmoid? like the notifications one is notifications and the calendar is calendar. I don't meant the title when I go add widget
<jmichaelx> vehemoth: i have wondered the same thing... under 'add widget', the names really should match the actual name of the widget. the way it is now is really stupid
<starn> can anyone help me with my mouse and unreal tournament 2004?? it keeps centering on the center left everytime i try to move it and does same thing while in game and not just in the menu.. how do i fix it?
<vehemoth> jmichaelx: not sure but it seems that widgits are the ones in /usr/share/kde4/services that start with Application and you use that name without the Application part and in lower case
<vehemoth> nah I'm sure that's wrong
<Daskreech> vehemoth: what are you looking for? there is plasma umm debuggy thingy
<Daskreech> starn: only when UT starts?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I've found the particular one I'm looking for, I was just wondering how you tell
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Not .. sure I just use the filters to find things
<Daskreech> and I guess I've been around KDE Long enough to just kinda know.
<starn> daskreech all over ut.... menus in game etc..
<Daskreech> starn: Man I'd have to dig that out now to figure that out
<Daskreech> starn: is it the linux install of UT?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: my problem is I'm trying to use things without a full plasma desktop and it's hard to find help for some of the harder problems
<Daskreech> vehemoth: you have 1/2 a plasma?
<starn> daskreech yes most defiantly linux install. from the actual CD's surprisingly.
<Daskreech> isn't that just hot gas? :)
<Daskreech> starn: Yeah. I would guess hit epic's forum and ask
<vehemoth> you can run plasmoids by themeselves using plasma-windowed
<vehemoth> so I'm doing that with kwin and krunner. using a different bar and different desktop
<starn> daskreech do they even still support linux?? i mean i've not seen an linux installer for UT3 [2007]
<Daskreech> starn: in ... theory..?
<Daskreech> they have Linux on the box of the games they put out and they pay Ryan to have Linux support but they have not actually put out any linux support for the last three games
<starn> Daskreech: i know they supported linux all the way till 2004 ut.... :\ why they stopped beats me i heard they supposedly was working on one for 2007 but i've yet to see light..
<Daskreech> When asked they still say yes they have been working on it
<Daskreech> starn: I suppose having Microsoft as a publishing partner would be interesting
<starn> Daskreech: indeed.. which lately i've been hearing microsoft has been supporting linux.. [highly doubtful]
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Yep I know plasma-windowed. I suppose you could jump into #plasma and just let them know what you are doing.
<Daskreech> They might take it into consideration when doing packaging to name or categorize the actual plasmoids more intuitively
<Daskreech> starn: well they are the biggest sponsor of LinuxConf and the open android conference
<Daskreech> starn: in terms of actually putting out anything to help Linux not really
<Daskreech> they have code in the kernel
<starn> Daskreech: really??!?!?! my heart may of just stopped dude.. thanks.. haha ima try to see if my game needs patching.. just thought of that..
<Daskreech> starn: It's to support Linux running as a sub process under Windows Server but yes they do
<hexacode> hey you guys. im reading a man page and have absolutely no idea wat this means "-C      Canonical hex+ASCII display.  Display the input offset in hexadeci‐ mal, followed by sixteen space-separated, two column, hexadecimal bytes, followed by the same sixteen bytes in %_p format enclosed in ``|'' characters.
<hexacode> the %_p format is what i dont understnad
<hexacode> is that some scripting lingo that i dont know about?
<Daskreech> hexacode: od ?
<hexacode> hexdump
<Daskreech> the %_p is the query?
<hexacode> how am i supposed to know that?
<hexacode> is it like a scripting convention to write arguments like that?
<starn> Daskreech: i forgot the copy command .... cp???
<Daskreech> starn: yes
<Daskreech> hexacode: it's explained further on in the manpage
<starn> hey Daskreech i have another issue.. with games... example. openarena. it won't let me set res and always stritches across both monitors.. i only want it to display on one..
<Daskreech> starn: hmm haven't played with Games across multiple monitors for a few years
<Daskreech> starn: check in #gametome or #phoronix
<starn> Daskreech: is it in freenode?
<Daskreech> one should help with games the other should help with driver issues etc
<Daskreech> starn: yes
<petercilee> ?
<vehemoth> jmichaelx: to list all the widgets, plasmoidviewer --list
<starn> Daskreech: they said it could be my dual monitor setup causing both issues... grrr.
<Daskreech> starn: sounds about right.
<Daskreech> starn: though the center left statement makes a lot more sense now when I know it's dual monitor
<starn> Daskreech: how would i copy an entire folder to another folder for i wanna copy ut2004-patch contents to where i installed ut.. but when i do cp /ut2004-patch/ /installpath/ it puts that folder there not the stuff in the folder.
<Daskreech> cp -r or cp /ut2004-patch/* /installpath/
<Daskreech> either will work
<starn> Daskreech: thanks wish i wasn't forgetfull haha
<Daskreech> :-)
<starn> Daskreech: omitting dicertory does mean copying? right??? if so i think i did it right..
<Daskreech> starn: Hmm?
<starn> it says cp: omitting directory `/home/starn/Downloads/UT2004-Patch/Animations'
<starn> basically i do not know the definition of omitting.
<starn> Daskreech: you good with crontab thingy?? i been trying to make it automatically change my backgrounds in xubuntu.. i mainly use kubuntu for pretty stuff.. haha
<Daskreech> starn: sorry omitting means leaving out
<Daskreech> starn: http://www.howtoforge.com/xfce_desktop_background_wallpaper_changer
<starn> Daskreech: Make sure that the Allow Xfce to manage the desktop. i do not have a thingy to mark that states that....
<Daskreech> starn: can you give it a list of images to use for the wallpaper?
<Daskreech> if you can then run xfdesktop -reload from the terminal
<Daskreech> let me know if the wallpaper changes
<starn> Daskreech: xfdesktop --reload works.
<Daskreech> starn: new wallpaper?
<starn> Daskreech: yes new wallpapers..
<Daskreech>  */5 * * * * export DISPLAY=:0; /usr/bin/xfdesktop --reload  in your crontab should work then
<starn> Daskreech: that may be my problem!!! -reload didn't work but --reload did and i am pretty sure i copied and pasted that!
<Daskreech> Sorry should have been --reload :)
<starn> so now i wait five minutes.
<starn> Daskreech: does DISPLAY=:0; effect both monitors or just one?? lol sorry i ask you so many questions.
<Daskreech> ermm
<Daskreech> the main one I think
<Daskreech> Unless you have an extended desktop then it will be both
<Daskreech> What's in your display variable now?
<starn> twinview. it functions as two monitors and at the same time functions as one... kinda like on windows..
<Daskreech> you probably should just replicate that
<Daskreech> starn: what does echo $DISPLAY say now?
<starn> :1.0 so i assume i change the display thingy to DISPLAY=:1.0; ?
<Daskreech> yes
<starn> should the " : " be that or should it be a ;?
<starn> Daskreech: when nano asks to save.. i noticed it wants to save in /tmp/crontab.1HtaVx/crontab  should i change that?
<Daskreech> starn: no
<Daskreech> crontab will check the permissions on it and replace as needed
<JorgeGarciaR> Hello. Does any body where "System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Edges" is in Kubuntu? I have my bar on the left side and every time I move the mouse to the top left corner I execute the "scale / present windows" plugin
<Daskreech> starn: assuming you are editing with crontab -e
<starn> Daskreech: ok thanks.. i haven't been so i was unsure. so now i just wait.. yay waiting..
<Daskreech> you can see what's there with crontab -l
<JorgeGarciaR> I meant: Does anybody know*
<starn> Daskreech: IT CHANGED!! you're a life saver!
<Daskreech> JorgeGarciaR: Umm. Other than System Settings -> Desktop -> Screen Edges?
<Daskreech> JorgeGarciaR: alt+F2 -> screen edges
<Daskreech> starn: no I'm a desktop killer :)
<starn> Daskreech: in that case i ask that you don't kill my desktop :P
<Daskreech> starn: That's what changes the wallpaper
<starn> Daskreech: ohhh i get it.. the reload command is telling the entire desktop to reload? not just the background...... ?
<Daskreech> starn: yes but the thing that will get affected is the wallpaper
<Daskreech> Everything else remains the same
<JorgeGarciaR> Daskreech: Thanks!
<Fleck> how can i keep pulseaudio from starting when kde starts?
<Tyl3r_DuRd3n> hi there
<john32> hi does anyone know why im getting that pesky Error: Bad passphrase when trying to decrypt/encrypt email in kmail in oneric
<john32> (note it's a clean install with a clean setup)
<john32> seems to ork correctly in thunderbird
<john32> hmm okay thats odd it worked for an old email but then crashed
<jillsmitt_> hi
<jillsmitt_> my computer is connected to MS Windows network and i dont see computer names properly (names are not in EN)
<jillsmitt_> what can i do to fix it?
<Daskreech> Fleck: Uninstall pulseaudio?
<Daskreech> john32: maybe it's sent with a GPG key?
<Fleck> Daskreech that was not my question, please read again!
<john32> Daskreech: nah it was an old email which i have the key in my ring
<john32> right now im just trying to figure out why i can't get email send.
<Daskreech> Fleck: hmm you could put a pulseaudio -k in your bashrc
<john32> smtp.gmail.com fullusername@gmail.com <password> TLS on port 587 with PLAIN authentication
<john32> i thought that was the correct SMTP settings for Kmail
<john32> just sees to sit in my local folders outbox
<john32> oh maybe its a bug
<john32> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=278020 :P
<ubottu> KDE bug 278020 in general "KMail cannot send e-mail via SMTP" [Normal,New]
<john32> ------- Comment #12 From Stephan Diestelhorst 2011-08-24 11:51:43 -------
<john32> Same here. Could someone please increase priority? An Email client that cannot
<john32> send is severely broken.
<Leendert> Hello
<Leendert> 'apper' survived my update to 11.10, and now I can't update anymore because I have to software managers running at the same time, does anybody know how to solve this?
<well_laid_lawn> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MarcoPau> hi, I have a cd contaning oneiric. can I use it to upgrade my natty instead of downloading the whole thing thru update-manager? I don't have a fast connection and I'd be glad to save some hours of downloading
<well_laid_lawn> I think you need the alternate cd to upgrade
<GirlyGirl> MarcoPau: If its an alternate disk yes
<well_laid_lawn> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<well_laid_lawn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<GirlyGirl> !well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think the bot knows me ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> I like to know some details about the project neon
<yofel> !neon | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: Project Neon provides set of daily builds of KDE and releated modules | See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon | More support in #project-neon
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if i add the neon ppa to my souces and install an app will it affect the normal verison previously installed?
<yofel> nope, the neon packages are installed in /opt, see the techbase page on how to use them
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i had tried it before, i just want to confirm it, thank  you. Is dragon player 3 available in neon
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: hm, don't think so, unless it's in the default kde setup - which I think still uses 2
<yofel> yep, neon has dragon 2.0
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: who did see that
<yofel> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sorry , got it
<alvin> !timelord
<alvin> (Had to try)
<yofel> heh
<lelamal> Hi all, on a fresh install of 11.10 I get empty spaces on the taskbar, ghost spaces where there should be a minimmised window but there is none. This spaces push valid entries in the taskbar forward. Am I the only one, and is there a fix?
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd, yofel
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<yofel> lelamal: nope, you're not the only one, and the KDE folks are still working on fixing as far as I know
<yofel> *fixing it
<lelamal> yofel: thank you, it's good to know! :)ù
<BluesKaj> I like Dragonplayer , but it doesn't pass digital 5.1audio just pcm
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<BluesKaj> lelamal, that' sbeen a problem for a while now, the ghost apps inm the taskbar
<lelamal> BluesKaj: thanks for letting me know, to know it's a known issue feels better than thinking my system was borked
<systemclient> I just did Natty->Oneiric and the nvidia driver is "active but not in use". lshw -C displays tells me "driver=nouveau". How do I re-enable the nvidia driver?
<alvin> systemclient: # jockey-text -C
<BluesKaj> systemclient, choose the recommended driver and install that, probly nvidia-current'
<systemclient> BluesKaj: it was installed
<systemclient> alvin: still running …
<alvin> systemclient: Did you restart X afterwards (or reboot)?
<systemclient> alvin: now it asks me reboot at "0.75"
<BluesKaj> dpkg -l | grep nvidia, systemclient
<systemclient> alvin: I rebooted after the upgrade
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I already used jockey to remove the driver, I'll try reinstalling it
<systemclient> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/720631/
<BluesKaj> systemclient, then best to drop to atty , install nvidia -current then do sudo nvidia-xconfig, then reboot
<systemclient> BluesKaj: that is strange
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I was going to restart and reinstall with jockey
<systemclient> I'll be back in a couple minutes
<systemclient> strange, I uninstalled the current one and now I got the 173 one
<systemclient> and 3D and compositing works
<systemclient> so I guess I will not tinker with it
<BluesKaj> systemclient, which graphics card ?
<systemclient> 9500 GT
<systemclient> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> wow, and it uses the 173 driver, now that's strange ...it may be just coincidence about your desktop effects, the kernel module for the nvidia current is nvidia 11713772  40 in lsmod
<BluesKaj> systemclient, anyway , "if it ain't broke, don't fix it "
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I like the dragonplayer's new qml interface and the recent files preview
<systemclient> BluesKaj: did you say anything to me after I got disconnected?
<BluesKaj> yeah, phoenix_firebrd , I use dragon player a lot for video without 5.1 audio
<BluesKaj> systemclient, yeah I did ,  anyway , "if it ain't broke, don't fix it "
<BluesKaj> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: its a simple player
<BluesKaj> works well , phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya
<systemclient> BluesKaj: yep, that is my motivation on this as well :-)
<BluesKaj> I use VLC for DD and DTS audio in movies, mostly they're mkv
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: vlc for all
<BluesKaj> well phoenix_firebrd in some cases the DD especially suffers from audio dropouts which can be annoying , so I switch to dragon p[layer rather than change my audio settings in VLC to play pcm 2 channel
<BluesKaj> my audio receiver reconstructs the 2ch audio to play as surround in DPL2..works quite well
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: external decoder ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , phoenix_firebrd , DAC in my audio receiver , they're very common now
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i use a philips surround decoder
<BluesKaj> most soundcards , even onboards have digital outputs , either toslink or coaxial. Do you fed an audio amplifier from the decoder?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: i added the neon- project ppa to the sources list and i have installed project-neon-kdebaseapps package, i cant find the neon-project session entry in kdm, do i have to install any other package ?
<BluesKaj> err feed
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ya, i have install the decoder circuit inside my amplifier
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ok
<BluesKaj> cool :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: my sound card supports digital output, but all of my devices outputs are analog
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel_: got it
<BluesKaj> neon isn't that the amarok daily-build packages?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: it also contains other packages
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, don't see dragonplayer there
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: its under kdemultimedia
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i mean kdemultimedia contains dragonplayer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: yofel_ said project-neon contains only version 2 of dragonplayer
 * BluesKaj looks at appachelogger's git version
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i tried compiling it,not successful
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: the depencency package qt desktop 0.1 is not dected when compiling dragon player in git
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: also i am just a beginner in compiling from sources
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: going to compile it?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: becarefull when using the phonon from git
<phoenix_firebrd> going to test neon
 * BluesKaj looks futher
<MarcoPau> GirlyGirl: I have a live cd. I assume I can't get any package from there then, right?
<GirlyGirl> MarcoPau: No
<MarcoPau> GirlyGirl: sucks. thanks tho! .-)
<MarcoPau> :)
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a problem by removing a module, i get the error Device or resource busy if do rmmod -f :( How can i find out which resource uses this modul?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: The new dolphin 2.0 is good
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: -> #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, there's no configure file in the dragonplayer 3 git version so i din't bother trying ...there isn't even a readme , that tells me it's definitely too "raw" for me
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: why do you need a configure file?
<BluesKaj> in order to setup make and make install
<Guest98725> ye
<Guest98725> yes
<lelamal> hi all, I used to use an application to convert music files (like flac) into mp3, but I can't remember its name to install it now. I think it was something along the lines of konverter (which isn't in muon, so it's wrong).
<lelamal> nevermind, I've just found it, it's called soundkonverter :)
<sandox> k
<rork> y
<sandox> hello guys
<rork> hi sandox
<sandox> i have kubuntu 11.10 and kde 4.6.5 runing on asus laptop model x52jk
<sandox> theres a prolem using my web cam
<sandox> it flips my image
<sandox> i fixed it on skype
<sandox> but how do i fix it when other apps open my cam?
<sandox> anyone knows?
<sandox> and where do i find information on my installed drivers?
<rork> sandox: I don't use a webcam myself but bet there are people in here who do, hold on and someone will probably be able to answer your question.
<sandox> хопе со рорк
<sandox> hope so rork
<sandox> rork, do u know where i can find info for my drivers...i mean i dont see any information about drivers...even in system settings
<rork> sandox: unfortunately I have no idea
<sandox> its ok dude,tnx anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: what wrong
<sandox> i cant find any information about my drivers
<sandox> and have a web cam problem flippin my images
<sandox> im runing kubuntu 11.10 and kde 4.6.5.
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: the webcam image is upside down?
<sandox> yeah,i fixed it in skype
<sandox> but problem still remain when turning my cam in a web site
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: that probably happens when you use a wrong video type
<sandox> that happens everytime i turn my cam on
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: can you see any video settings when trying to use in web
<sandox> no
<sandox> i dont
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: what is your camera model
<sandox> how do i check?
<SunTsu> lsusb
<sandox> right
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<sandox> i was forgot that
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: hi
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<sandox> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0458:003a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems) NetScroll+ Mini Traveler
<sandox> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<sandox> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<sandox> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:5130 IMC Networks
<sandox> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<FloodBotK2> sandox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sandox> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBotK1> sandox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: no
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: use paste.kde.org
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd need little help
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: or psate.ubuntu.com
<phoenix_firebrd> sandox: or paste.ubuntu.com
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: yes what is it
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really slow after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 si I was Unistalled it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> A cog jumps on the screen for sometime after which the startup sound plays
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: check the log and see what are all starting when you boot
<kamilnadeem> ok doing
<kamilnadeem> only normal stuf in the autostart
<kamilnadeem> command runner, plasma-desktop and gtk2
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: not that one
<kamilnadeem> service manager?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: no the system log in /var/log
<kamilnadeem> ok checking
<kamilnadeem> ok , so what anoamly have I to check for>?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: wait
<kamilnadeem> Ok
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: can you see boot.log in /var/log/ folder ?
<kamilnadeem> yes
<kamilnadeem> I am actually in it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: paste iy
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: paste it
<kamilnadeem> ok imgur?
<kamilnadeem> ok pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: pastebin
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720855/
<kamilnadeem> here
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: nothing found there
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: are you using kde pim?
<kamilnadeem> kde pim?
<kamilnadeem> please explain ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: kontact, kmail, ..?
<kamilnadeem> no
<kamilnadeem> it has just begun
<kamilnadeem> after installing the Ubunt one
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: if thats the case then akonadi may delay the startup
<kamilnadeem> Well how could it be all of a sudden
<kamilnadeem> On a previous kubuntu 11.10 install samething happend when I installed Yuake
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: you use a program that uses akonadi, it will start akonadi everytime it needs it
<kamilnadeem> But I used Kontact for a while , then removed my account from it and Installed thunderbird and all this is some time back
<kamilnadeem> It was all working well , just now
<kamilnadeem> what will the sudo purge for Ubuntu one
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: no idea why it happens now, but you can try stop using akonadi and see if it helps
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: it will remove ubuntuone and its settings
<kamilnadeem> ok so I stop it from startup , restart and report back
<yofel> uhm, from what I know ubuntuone and akonadi have nothing to do with each other
<kamilnadeem> OK
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no i didnt mean that
<kamilnadeem> o.O yofel then whats this recent delay all about
<yofel> kamilnadeem: nvm, I misunderstood what he said
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: but akonadi does cause startup delay as stated by a devolper in planetkde blog
<kamilnadeem> ok I got something here
<kamilnadeem> kamil@kamil-MG-63MI-7109:~$ sudo apt-get purge ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk aptdaemon.gtkwidgets gnome-keyring
<kamilnadeem> it shows a host of things to be removed
<kamilnadeem> wait doing pastebin
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the time and date widgets, loads akonadi to show the events list at startup
<yofel> true
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you help kamilnadeem, i am going for my dinner
<kamilnadeem> ok , go ahead :)
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<kamilnadeem> yofel here http://paste.ubuntu.com/720863/
<yofel> yeah, that's ubuntuone and dependencies
<kamilnadeem> so I am going ahead and removing them
<yofel> kamilnadeem: the slowdown is after the login screen?
<kamilnadeem> I do auto login , so the kde startup comes slow then a cog jumps on the screen and then the startup sound plays
<kamilnadeem> well here is whats happened
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720868/
<kamilnadeem> yofel:so I do yes to this ?
<yofel> that looks fine from a KDE point of view
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> ok while its removing stuff,  yofel do you use Kontact ?
<yofel> nope, thunderbird
<kamilnadeem> same here.
<kamilnadeem> ok, going to restart
<kamilnadeem> hmmm. nothing chnaged yofel
<kamilnadeem> still the splash screen loads slowly and then cog near the mouse and after than the startup sound?
<kamilnadeem> yofel you there?
<kamil> I need some help with changing place of GRUB
<yofel> kamilnadeem: not sure what's the problem then. You could look for something enlightning in ~/.xsession-errors which is the sessions error log, but other than that...
<kamil> Can someone help me?
<yofel> kamil: what place?
<kamilnadeem> yofel now I am looking at what you said but I don't know how to interpret it?
<kamil> I have installed Kubuntu on the "outside" HDD. But GRUB installed on my PC HDD. I want to have it on my "outside" HDD so when I will connect it then i will get GRUB(Now when not connected im getting errors).
<kamilnadeem> kamil use rscutax and load your grub of your main hd
<yofel> kamil: easiest way would be to boot that system and reinstall grub from there
<kamilnadeem> yofel I think he must be getter grub rescue error
<kamilnadeem> getting*
<yofel> he probably gets no grub at all, if he tries to boot from the disk it isn't installed on
<kamil> I'm on kubuntu now. What is RSCUTAX? I get Error about "No device connected"(When i dont connect my "outside" HDD by USB)
<kamilnadeem> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/
<kamil> Have someone of you Skype? It easiest for me:D
<yofel> kamil: ah wait, you're getting the error when booting your internal system without the external hdd?
<kamil> Yeah. When its not connected i get this error. When connected I get GRUB. I can load Kubuntu and Windows from there. But I want to get normal Boot screen when External HDD is not connected and GRUB when i connect it:D
<yofel> kamil: are you running the system from the internal disk right now?
<yofel> or *what* is on *which* disk?
<kamil> No. External. I have Kubuntu on External HDD, but GRUB(I think) is inside my PC
<kamilnadeem> which distro is installed oon you internal hd kmail?
<kamil> Windows is on internal. I had installed Kubuntu on External. I think GRUB had installed on internal
<kamil> LooL. Im from Poland, and im not too good in Linux features:D
<yofel> ouch, for the internal one you'll have to fix the MBR from the windows side
<kamil> What is distro?
<yofel> for the external one:
<kamil> OK. I know. I will restore MBR through Windows. But, what with External and making there GRUB?
<yofel> find out which device your system is on, for that open konsole, and run 'df' - then look for the line that ends with a single '/'
<kamil> Which system:D
<yofel> kamil: kubuntu
 * kamilnadeem that is why whenever playing with things I unplug my main HD
<yofel> well, it works as long as you know what to do. But this is really the easiest thing to get wrong
<kamilnadeem> very aptly said yofel , I was on a distro testing spree sometime back and learned this then
<kamilnadeem> yofel may you look into this http://paste.ubuntu.com/720904/
<yofel> kamil: found it?
<kamil> So. I will restore my MBR. Find which one is letter of partition with Kubuntu. Then?
<kamilnadeem> kamil check this http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SPpPgnfTdE0
<yofel> kamil: we can fix kubuntu *now* - you can fix windows later
<yofel> kamil: what I need  is the line from df
<kamilnadeem> haha
<kamil> Kubuntu is all right. LOOL. I dont get you. You are talking about making GRUB on External HDD?
<yofel> yes
<kamil> Buoh.
<kamil> Wait
<yofel> as soon as you fix the MBR, kubuntu won't boot anymore unless we put grub on the external disk first
<kamil> OK. So. Which Console I have to open. I have to find letter od my HDD that is in Windows(Like C, E) Or Linux version(sdb, sda)?
<yofel> press alt+f2, run 'konsole', in there run df, there get me line that ends with a /
<yofel> need to find the linux device
<kamil> Got it. Here you go: przywracanie programu rozruchowego Windowsa
<kamil> Shit
<kamil> /dev/sdb5
<yofel> kamilnadeem: I don't see anything particulary outstanding there either (esp. without timestamps -.-)
<kamil> Thats it
<yofel> kamilnadeem: mind trying to disable nepomuk and see if that helps?
<kamil> nepomuk?
<kamilnadeem> It for me kamil
<yofel> kamil: ok, then in konsole run: sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<yofel> after that: sudo update-grub
<kamil> [sudo] password for kamil:
<kamil> Which password?
<yofel> enter your password
<kamil> I cant write anything
<yofel> you won't see anything happening when entering the password
<yofel> just enter it and press enter
<kamilnadeem> ok going to restart
<kamil> Got it!
<kamil> Installation finished. No error reported.
<kamil> Got Jesus
<yofel> good, now run: sudo update-grub
<kamil> That should be Sweet Jesus, but...
<yofel> well, *now* you still need to fix the MBR for windows...
<kamil> [sudo] password for kamil:
<kamil> Shit. This is CTR: SHIFT and C. On windows it is just CTRL C.
<kamil> Generating grub.cfg ...
<kamil> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<kamil> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<kamil> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<kamil> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<FloodBotK2> kamil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> kamil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kamil> Are you there guys?
<Pici> kamil: Please use a pastebin, do not paste directly into this channel.
<kamilnadeem> :(
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yofel> Pici: could you kill one of the floodbots please... ?
<Pici> yofel: hm?
<yofel> we have 2 in here for some reason...
<kamil> :D Lets kill them alll!!
<Pici> yofel: Thats normal.
<kamil> Sory about pasting. By incident i pressed too many times CTRL V:D
<genii-around> yofel: #ubuntu has 3
<yofel> ah, guess that changed at some point I didn't notice then...
<kamilnadeem> yofel same thing , and neopunk and akonadi began on startup although I stopped them in startup settings?
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas sorry. Something one *could* try is to install bootchart and make it log not only the system boot, but also the session login
<kamilnadeem> let me repost my qustion
<yofel> but I'm not sure how one would need to modify the settings
<kamilnadeem> sorry, l;et me install bootchart
<kamilnadeem> yofel there is a moot-manager in muon software centre and a bootchart in package manager
<kamilnadeem> boot-manager*
<kamilnadeem> phoneix_firebrd still no reslut
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: you mean the startup issue?
<kamilnadeem> yes
<yofel> you want bootchart
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: did you uncheck the show events in time and date widgets
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: asking me?>
<yofel> nope, him
<kamilnadeem> well I have enchecked it now , but it was on from the very begining
<kamilnadeem> unchecked*
<yofel> bootchart could at least tell us what takes so long if we can get it to chart the login procedure
<kamilnadeem> ok yofel installing it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: any other time and date widget on desktop?
<kamilnadeem> yes and analog clock as usual
<kamilnadeem> removed it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: i could remember that the startup time of 11.10 has increased as reported by a website called phoronix.com, let me check it again
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: uncheck the show events in that also
<kamilnadeem> it is a recent thing , just after installing Ubuntu one it asked for restart , and then the delay in kde splash screen and the cog near the mouse and then the startup sound
<kamilnadeem> Man why did I mess with it :-)
<yofel> bootchart installed?
<kamilnadeem> not that I use ubuntu one extensively
<kamilnadeem> yes
<yofel> then reboot please
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> doing that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: check this out
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1110_bootchart&num=1
<kamilnadeem> yes I am back
<kamilnadeem> now what ?
<yofel> kamilnadeem: you should have a PNG in /var/log/bootchart - can you upload that somewhere? (imagebin...)
<kamilnadeem> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the result shows that the boot time was increased from 25sec to 58 sec in 11.10
<yofel> yeah, but I wonder what ubuntu is doing there - the charts are hard to read at that resolution
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its may be due to the new kernel?
<kamilnadeem> yes phoenix_firebrd I did that before restarting
<yofel> nah, on the first chart you see the long blue bar, which is a process using all of the CPU time
<yofel> as well as compiz using a bit
<kamilnadeem> here http://imagebin.org/181075
<kamil> How can I make Bootable USB on Kubuntu?(Talking about rescatux)
<kamilnadeem> I used dd (works for me ) you can use Unetbootin , install it via muon sc
<kamilnadeem> I will be back in 5mins
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: use the startup disk creator
<kamil> Where is it?
<phoenix_firebrd> just type usb in kmenu search bar
<kamilnadeem> go to kick off type muon , then in the software centre type unetbootin
<kamilnadeem> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you checking the boot chart?
<yofel> yeah, and I don't see anything wrong with it. Except maybe Xorg being stuck on disk I/O for ~5s
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is bluetoothd ok?
<yofel> that's fine, it's using almost no resources anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i think the nepomuk, strigi and akonadi are taking up resources alot
<kamilnadeem> I am back
<phil_> hiho, i tried my best at capturing sound from line in with a via vt1708s - but it just doesn't work. could anyone help me out?
<kamilnadeem> sorry had to give medicine to my mother
<yofel> nepomukservices indeed is together with virtuoso, but also krunner, plasma-desktop and synaptikscfg
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya thats right the virtuoso
<kamilnadeem> well I often asked about boot up times of other people and they say 30 sec or 40 secs bt only Ubuntu 11.04 took 30 secs on my specs
<kamil> :O When i have pressed delete files from device(In startup disc creator) it have duplicated my USB device.
<kamil> And it is still loading
<kamil> Im worried about my files
<yofel> kamilnadeem: how long does the desktop feel to take to load? looking at the chart it takes ~45s to load
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is apt-check run everytime at startup
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: could be, that's from update-notifier. So that should be some regular check for updates
<kamilnadeem> yofel may I time the restart to the actual finsihing of start up sound and mouse clicks working via a timer?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is it really needed to run everytime?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: probably not, but the question is what runs it, as apt-check gets triggered on package cache refreshes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check
<yofel> kamilnadeem: feel free to. The chart looks not particulary fast, but inside sane parameters in my opinion
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the eexceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. otherwise it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the splash takes time , then the cog jumps  and then the startup sound
<kamilnadeem> ok let me restart it again and this time I will use a timer to clock the speed
<kamilnadeem> ok so here are the results
<mcsmurf> hi, I have a problem with the path env var (or maybe Kile is just special); I use Kubuntu 10.04
<kamilnadeem> it took 35.6 to finish with kubuntu splash, then 10 sec for the kde splash , then 13 sec for the cog dance and the startup sound . In total 58.6 secs
<mcsmurf> I want it to use the new texlive 2011 I installed; I added it to the path via a script in /etc/profile.d
<kamilnadeem> and here is the boot chart http://imagebin.org/181080
<kamil> I got an error in starting disk creator
<kamil> Invalid version string 'GNU/Linux'
<mcsmurf> on console pdflatex launches the new version; but Kile itself launches the old version (no, the path to pdflatex is not hardcoded)
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: can you check if you have removed the following packages after removing  ubuntuone-client
<kamilnadeem> ok checking
<kamil> Will someone help me?
<kamilnadeem> kamil format your usb
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: check if you have removed all these packages http://imagebin.org/181082
<kamil> How? I cant find this option in Kubuntu
<kamilnadeem> kamil alt+f2 then type partiton
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: use the partition manager in systemsettings
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: oops
<kamilnadeem> checking phoenix
<kamilnadeem> phoenix the packages are showing in muon , I am removing them
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ok
<kamil> There is no option to format it. I cant do anything except clicking on settings.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the only thing that is blocking from removing all gtk components is chromium
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: where?
<kamil> In partition manager
<kamil> There is padlock on it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: did it ask for root passoword on startup?
<kamil> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: have you inserted your pendrive?
<kamil> Yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: is it showing in the list of drives
<kamil> Yes, but I have got Padlock under Mount point.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: you have to unmount it first
<kamil> Got it. Plug off-in, and F5
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: you can just right click on the drive and select unmount
<kamil> What have i got to klick to format it?
<kamilnadeem> removed the packages that were installed from the list you gave phoenix
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: good
<kamil> Hey. What to click to format it?
<kamilnadeem> hey here is something in konsole
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: is your drive have a partition?
<kamil> Yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: right click on it
<kamil> Yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: what are the option you can see
<kamilnadeem> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/720973/
<kamil> Change Size
<kamil> Delete
<kamil> Copy
<kamil> Test
<kamil> And settings
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: select delete
<kamil> It will delete my partition
<kamil> What have I got to do after it?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamil: right klick again and select new
<kamilnadeem> phoneix would creating a new partition table from device be easy for him
<kamil> Ohhh. Thanks :D
<kamilnadeem> yeah new the fat32
<kamilnadeem> ok phoenix removed the thing so now may we try again
<kamil> Thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ya
<kamilnadeem> here goes nothing :)
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: those things are not needed
<JuJuBee> Can someone assist me getting my mic working?  I have tried to unmute it, but seems that sound recorder does not record any input.
<kamilnadeem> kamil http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeJQmmKYwJY
<kamilnadeem> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: using audacity?
<kamilnadeem> going to restart
<JuJuBee> phoenix_firebrd: no, trying to get ready for a webex session.
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: try every device in the recording source, when i tried the recording source was different
<JuJuBee> phoenix_firebrd: I tried unmuting each device (mic, f-mic, capture) separately and no joy.
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: try also other devices
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: not only mic and linein
<JuJuBee> phoenix_firebrd: where are you talking about?  in kmix Mixer settings?
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: i had the same problem
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: no in the recording app
<JuJuBee> Ah...
<kamilnadeem> hmmm. 1.04 mins phoenix_firebrd . :D
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ??
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: reduced?
<kamilnadeem> yes. it took 1.4 minutes this time
<kamilnadeem> actually increased
<JuJuBee> phoenix_firebrd: no mute options in audacity  Only Device (HDA Intel: ALC663 Analog (hw:0,0)) or default  no mute  options
<JuJuBee> When I unmute the "Mic" in alsamixer I hear myself in my headphones but nothing gets recorded...
<kamilnadeem> the cog jumping has persisted before startup sound
<kamilnadeem> although the bootchart shows 55 seconds
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: i dont have audacity installed now, so i cant tell you anything about that
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: thats the update notifier
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: is nepomuk semantic desktop disabled and the strigi?
<kamilnadeem> why is the cog thing appearing ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: you can try the kubuntu-low-fat-settings but you have to sacrifice the look
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: the update notifier is starting and checking for updates
<JuJuBee> phoenix_firebrd: Finally got it working.  Weird, had same settings as before but decided to work this time...
<kamilnadeem> why all this has happened just after that Ubuntu one install ?
<phoenix_firebrd> JuJuBee: enjoy
<kamilnadeem> it was working fine before that
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: are you using any other gtk apps?
<kamilnadeem> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: what?
<kamilnadeem> Firefox, chromium and some others
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: right
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: goto muon
<JuJuBee> thanks
<kamilnadeem> Akonadi has not autostarted as always
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: on the catagory list select gnome environment
<kamilnadeem> ok
<{[Violeta]}> cromium hace lento a ubuntu11.04 con 5 ventanas lag
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: in the status select installed
<kamilnadeem> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: how many packages do you have there?
<kamilnadeem> 7
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: thats normal
<kamil> When I'm trying to make a startup USB it gives me error invalid version string GNU/Linux
<kamil> What can i do with it?
<kamilnadeem> kamil what are you using to create the disk>?
<kamil> Asistent of startup disk(I dont know how is it translated(I have polish version))
<kamil> when it wants to install bootloader it gives me this message
<kamilnadeem> Use Unetbootin
<kamilnadeem> install it via software centre
<kamil> I cannot open it
<kamilnadeem> oh k
<kamilnadeem> open a konsole
<kamil> dolphin is not showing it to me. When i press it in Google Chrome it gives me error
<kamil> OK
<kamil> got it
<kamil> What now?
<kamilnadeem> wait
<kamil> OK
<kamilnadeem> type this fdisk -l
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<kamilnadeem> and give me the output
<kamilnadeem> ok phoenix
<kamilnadeem> use pastebin
<kamil> fdisk -l is not working
<kamilnadeem> sorry sudo fdisk -l
<kamilnadeem> just copy "sudo fdisk -l" without the quotes and paste it in the konsole
<kamil> Got it, but here is so many informations
<kamilnadeem> yes select all  and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<kamil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720994/
<kamilnadeem> ok so what sdc is your 8gb pen drive but what is the size of your external hd
<igor_> hola
<kamilnadeem> ello
<kamilnadeem> kamil please be a little quick in response its late here
<kamil> External HDD is 1 TB
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamil> My pen is /dev/sdc1
<kamilnadeem> yes
<kamilnadeem> quit the konsole
<kamil> OK
<kamil> Got it
<kamilnadeem> check that wether youre pen drive is formatted or not
<SunTsu> kamil: no, it's not. it's /dev/sdc. /dev/sdc1 is the first partition on it
<kamilnadeem> via partition manager if not then format it using fat32 just don't mount it
<kamil> Formating
<kamilnadeem> SunTsu  I have to make him use d to create a live usb
<kamil> End
<kamilnadeem> done  kamil
<kamil> Done
<kamil> Whatever
<kamilnadeem> ok again open konsole
<kamil> Got it
<kamilnadeem> press the up key
<SunTsu> kamilnadeem: I was just correcting a minor error, which can be crucial in understanding what's going on
<kamilnadeem> seeing the previous command
<kamil> Yes
<kamilnadeem> press enter
<kamil> Password and got it again
<kamilnadeem> yes
<kamil> Now what?
<kamilnadeem> just don't paste it
<kamilnadeem> what are you seeing at ssdc
<kamilnadeem> sdc*
<kamil> /dev/sdc: 8004 mb
<kamilnadeem> great
<kamil> Got one partition
<kamilnadeem> now let the konsole be open
<kamil> OK
<kamilnadeem> where is the rescutax iso
<kamil> Downloaded
<kamilnadeem> no I mean which folder
<kamil> Boh
<kamil> /home/kamil/Pobrane
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamil> Now what?
<kamilnadeem> here  sudo dd if=/home/kamil/Downloads/Softwares/pmagic-6.7.iso of=/dev/sdb
<kamil> Copy everything after "here"?
<kamilnadeem> no
<kamil> so?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem:  i cant see any other problem except nepomuk, virtuoso, akonadi and apt-check using a lot of resources at boot, try disabling all these and find what triggers apt-check
<kamil>  sudo dd if=/home/kamil/Downloads/Softwares/pmagic-6.7.iso of=/dev/sdb
<kamil> :D
<kamilnadeem> type it with changing Downloads with Probane adn iso wit your iso file
<kamilnadeem> sdb with sdc
<SunTsu> .o0( Why not use unetbootin? )
<kamilnadeem> is this the name of the file rescatux_cdrom_usb_hybrid_i386_486-amd64_0.29.iso
<kamil> Yes
<kamilnadeem> here sudo dd if=/home/kamil/Probane/rescatux_cdrom_usb_hybrid_i386_486-amd64_0.29.iso of=/dev/sdc
<kamilnadeem> please check have you provided the correct folder
<kamil> sudo dd if=/home/kamil/Pobrane/rescatux_cdrom_usb_hybrid_i386_486-amd64_0.29.iso of=/dev/sdc
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: sorry i forgot , i think you cant create a bootcd/usb using the stock apps
<kamilnadeem> yes phoenix
<kamilnadeem> kamil what is your username
<kamil> where?
<kamilnadeem> man what username you gave while installing Kubuntu
<kamil> smithinger44(I think)
<kamil> or kamil
<kamil> Console is doing nothing
<kamilnadeem> open kick off what you see on the top of the kick bar
<kamil> What is kick off?
<kamil> Alt + F2?
<kamilnadeem> no the big K icon on the botton pannel
<kamil> Ahh. User kamil
<kamilnadeem> click on it
<phoenix_firebrd> see you all later
<kamil> bye
<kamilnadeem> is it in the brackets
<kamilnadeem> Bye pheonix
<kamil> There is nothing in brackets
<phoenix_firebrd> bye kamilnadeem , kamil
<kamilnadeem> kamil open dolphin
<kamil> There is User kamil on kamil- my computer name
<kamilnadeem> and go  to teh folder of your iso
<kamil> Something happend. Console gave me something end opened partition manager
<kamilnadeem> what does it says
<kamil> number+0 readed records
<kamil> number+0 saved records
<kamilnadeem> and
<kamil> Copied number bites...
<kamil> 319 mb
<kamilnadeem> great
<kamilnadeem> its done
<kamil> Why?
<kamil> What can i do now?
<kamilnadeem> man you have a live usb now
<kamilnadeem> do you have the link of rescutax video
<kamil> Lol. Man. You are f******* amazing
<kamil> No.
<kamil> But, i remember what to do.
<kamilnadeem> no explicitives
<kamilnadeem> ok good
<kamilnadeem> shutdown and remove your external hd
<kamil> explictives? Wtf?
<kamilnadeem> first
<kamil> OK.
<kamilnadeem> then you know the deal
<kamilnadeem> OK
<kamil> Start up with USB. And restore MBR
<kamilnadeem> yes
<kamil> Thanks mate.
<kamil> Bye
<kamilnadeem> Bye
<stoneman> can someone paste content from his ./profile file ???
<Daskreech> stoneman: what are you looking for?
<yofel> stoneman: /etc/skel/.profile is the default
<stoneman> i
<stoneman> somehow i deleted ./profile file
<stoneman> and i can't start GUI
<Daskreech> stoneman: There is no ~/.profile in Ubuntu
<yofel> Daskreech: there is
<stoneman> yes there is
<yofel> although it doesn't do more than make sure .bashrc is read
<stoneman> there are enviroment
<stoneman> variables
<Daskreech> stoneman: if you put it there. thre is a ~/.bash_profile and a /etc/skel/profile
<Daskreech> everythign is in ~/.bashrc
<yofel> just copy the one from /etc/skel/ if you need it
<Daskreech> yofel: ^^
<stoneman> ok i will try that... can this be reason why i can start GUI
<Daskreech> stoneman: perhaps. can yo pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<yofel> you should probably rather look in ~/.xsession-errors for a reason the gui doesn't start
<stoneman> heh i'll do that..
<ale_> any way to install rekonq 0.8 on lucid?
<well_laid_lawn> !info rekonq lucid
<ubottu> rekonq (source: rekonq): KDE web browser based on Webkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<ale_> i got ver 0.6.6-git or svn, i don't remember... ver 0.8 is out
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> hey why is it that when I tyhpe http://.. into the URL bar, as soon as I hit the ':', Firefox replaces it all with www.slashdot.org ???
<Daskreech> ale_: compile it would be one way
<ale_> i'm gettin' wrong or shoul i also compile the whole kde 4.7?
<Daskreech> EvilRoey: because anyone knowing what http:// is is strange and a corner case and should be coded around
<Daskreech> ale_: I don't know. You can ask in rekonq what the min version required for rekonq 0.8 is
<EvilRoey> browser.urlbar.trimURLs = false
<ale_> not a bad idea :D
<EvilRoey> Daskreech:  THAT'S what it was.
<Daskreech> EvilRoey: But I suppose if you do know what http is then obviously you read slashdot
<EvilRoey> sure
<EvilRoey> I mean I remember something about this on /.
<EvilRoey> but now I realize what it was.
<EvilRoey> grrrrRRRRRRRRR firefox...
<Engromada> I've got DSL installed to a USB drive for booting from. Anyone know if i can boot that DSL install using QEMU so that i may use it either booted properly or from inside another OS?
<hexacode> hey you guys in the top command or utility, the third row displays some cpu info...but i dont understand what it means...anyone got any good pointers?   it seems to show cpu usage; however, i dont know what the differences are since all of them have different suffixes
<Daskreech> Engromada: You can
<Engromada> @Daskreech thanks, you're officially superior to google.
<Daskreech> hexacode: That's explained in the manual for top
<hexacode> oh lol
<hexacode> Daskreech: umm i dont think so
<hexacode> i greped the manual Daskreech
<hexacode> only found a few cpu entries and none seem to be what i want
<Daskreech> hexacode: check CPU states
<hexacode> oh its all caps?
<Daskreech> Maybe :)
<hexacode> thanks
<Daskreech> I don't know what version you have
<hexacode> neither do i lol. how do i look that up ?
<hexacode> dpkg ?
<Daskreech> umm Not sure it would be tied to the version of top that you have so top --version ?
<hexacode> 3.2.8
<hexacode> hey thats pretty cool. does the --version argument work on all utilities and programs?
<Roey> HOwdy... is there anything funky with installing NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-285.05.09.run  on KUbuntu 11.10?
<Roey> *Howdy, Kubuntu
<Daskreech> hexacode: pretty much
<Roey> hola Daskreech
<Daskreech> Well I've seen Roey and EvilRoey in the same room
<Daskreech> so none of them are batman
<hexacode> thanks Daskreech
<Engromada> hexacode: been wondering... how did you grep the man files for top?
<Daskreech> Engromada: press /
<Daskreech> Engromada: all manfiles are tarballed. Running man untarballs them then pipes the contents into your pager (normally less)
<Daskreech> in less you can press / to initiate search
<Engromada> oh! thanks
<Roey> yeahhhh we're brothers.  One resides at home and the other at work.
<Roey> Which package contains the nv driver??
<Roey> Why don't I have 'nv' with the Kubuntu 11.10 nvidia packages?
<Daskreech> Roey: the kernel
<Roey> what of it
<Roey> Daskreech:  it's not a module?
<Roey> in kubuntu 11.10?
<Daskreech> Roey: It's a kernel module. Would make sense to come with the kernel
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I do modprobe nv
<Roey> and I get:  FATAL: Module nv not found.
<Daskreech> nv might be deprecated for nouveau
<Roey> holy hell
<Roey> ok,
<Roey> so I tried installing it directly from the NVIDIA.sh
<Roey> and it failed.  I looked in /var/log/nvidia-installer.log, and it told me to look at /var/log/nvidia-installer.log for errors.
<Daskreech> Roey: normally you need to kill X for that
<Roey> Daskreech:  this was without X running
<Daskreech> k
<Roey> where else could I look to for errors?
<Daskreech> don't know. Last time I ran a nVidia it was a TNT and I tend to use open drivers in any case
<Daskreech> Roey: jump into #phoronix and ask
<Roey> oh ok
<Roey> brb, thanks!
<Engromada> I'm looking into window managers that are good to use without a mouse, thus far I've looked into fluxbox and awesome. Anyone have any recomendations?
<Daskreech> Engromada: ratposion
<Engromada> Brilliant name on that!
<Daskreech> :-)
<Wensley> hi folks, I just got my first 64-bit machine and I'm wondering if you'd recommend I go for the 64-bit install or stick with a 32-bit install
<Wensley> I guess what I'm asking is, how many things are broken?
<Engromada> Daskreech: That's way more the sort of thing i was looking for! Thanks again.
<Daskreech> Wensley: Flash from time to time.
<Daskreech> Everything else works pretty perfect
<Daskreech> Engromada: though you would liek that
#kubuntu 2011-10-28
<Wensley> Daskreech: thanks
<Wensley> also, I'm having a hard time finding the md5 of kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<Wensley> the UbuntuHashes page (which is where you end up if you follow the kubuntu install instructions) doesn't even have a section for 11.10
<Daskreech> Wensley: Look on the cdimages.ubuntu.com site. Under Kubuntu of course
<Daskreech>  there is a MD5SUMS file
<Wensley> oh, is it listed as kubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso ?
<Wensley> asking because my md5 doesn't match up with any of those on that page
<Daskreech> Wensley: Might be the wrong one then?
<Wensley> this is the one that I got from www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download , with the 64-bit dropdown
<Daskreech> Wensley: What' the md5sum that you get?
<Daskreech> Wensley: run a sha1sum on it as well
<hexacode> hey you guys. im learning about databases and i realize how useful they are...im even considering using databases as backends to some of my security scripts...thing is.. what if i need to use my scripts on a computer that doesnt have net access and i cant connect to my mysql database?  is ther such thing as a packaged database? that you can package together with a program ?
<hexacode> and carry it wherever u go
<hexacode> and connect to it?
<Wensley> Daskreech: md5: 8d9b77938d230690fe0d9785c0425c09   I've downloaded it on my windows machine, and I don't think that sha1sum comes with msys...
<Daskreech> Wensley: it doesn't
<Daskreech> Wensley: how did you download it?
<Wensley> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download , choose the "64 bit" dropdown option, clicked "Begin download"
<Wensley> just downloaded a fresh copy and the hash is the same, so I'm guessing it's not corrupted... but I have to head out for a while, unfortunately
<Daskreech> Wensley: ok
<_Roey> haaa
<_Roey> hi
<MostEvilRoey> hey all
<MostEvilRoey> How do I blacklist nouveau so that I can install the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<Roey> yo how do I blacklist nouveau??? this shit keeps waking up from the dead like zombie jesus.
<Roey> I am trying to install the proprietary NVidia drivers.
<Roey> but this module is always in use and I can't seem to get rid of it using rmmod.
<Roey> Daskreech: hola
<Roey> hey runnoc
<Daskreech> Roey: Hi
<szal> Roey: installing nvidia should automagically blacklist nouveau
<Roey> yeah? it doesn'.t
<Roey> wtf.  every time I do-dist-upgrade, I have to hassle with my system.  Every single fucking time.
<Roey> and it always takes a day or two.
<szal> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phiscribe> so does most of the world i think Roey
<Roey> nvidia is already installed.
<phiscribe> i can graph the happiness of my life on a chart based on how many times ive opend xorg.conf
<Roey> this is *insane*.
<Roey> anyway, so my nvidia drivers are already installed, it seems.
<phiscribe> but, im getting ready to clean install 11.10, even though it took me days to get 11.04 stableized, gonna but kubuntu on one system and lubuntu on three others maybe 4
 * szal hasn't had to fiddle w/ much of anything after do-release-upgrade
<phiscribe> put that is
<Roey> szal: get an effing nvidia card and start feeling the pain.
<Roey> phiscribe: it's painful.
 * szal has a GT240
<Roey> I have a GT260.
<Roey> why did it mess up my video on reboot after I upgraded????
<Roey> ugh.
<Roey> anyway... so I want to make sure nvidia is installed correctly
<Roey> but in order to do that, I have to blacklist nouveau
<Roey> but inorder to blacklist nouveau, I should uninstall nvidia.
<Roey> ....?
<phiscribe> these later releases (any flavor linux) realy dont like it when you mix say a lcd monitor with an anolog cable, gets the eddid data bumfuzzled and starts tht hold your hand failsafe bullet proff x crapola dummy it down so know body can floow and your chasing down xorgs that may or not be used
<phiscribe> i got nvidia too, im gonna install the restict4ed drivers as soon as i wipe 11.04, getting ready to soon
<Roey> I tried that.
<Roey> I couldn't.
<Roey> it's because I coudln't load the systme without nouveau autmatically loading.
<phiscribe> Xorg -configure from terminal
<Roey> and then the install script complains.
<phiscribe> with X dead
<Roey> that nouveau is alrady there, so it just fails.
<Roey> phiscribe: ok, what does that do, functionally?
<Roey> like, the system /boots/ with nouveau kernel module loaded.
<phiscribe> generates a xorg.conf.new file
<Roey> that's not what I need
<Roey> I need to get nouveau to not load on boot.
<phiscribe> sometimes you have to move it to xorg.conf in the proper place
<Roey> but this is not about the xorg module
<Roey> this is the kernel module I'm talking about
<szal> Roey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/721240/ <- /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<phiscribe> im not 100 percent sure they have so manyauto configure scripts that well fail and tryto build xorg.conf for you, now days xorg.conf is barely used or used diffrenlty i cant follow the hops iot all jumps through to hold your hand
<Roey> that'd be great if I had x running and could see thatp age ;)
<phiscribe> they try to automate this stuff for "dummies" but knowbody can right a script that allows for all possibliities
<szal> Roey: ever heard of links2 or w3m? ;)
<Roey> szal: and yes, it's already there, and it blacklists nvidia and abunch of other modules.
<Roey> szal: I've looked at example nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf files before.  I know it blacklists nouveau.  Mine does too.
<Roey> szal: doesn't help much, since nouveau isstill loaded at startup.
<szal> Roey: how do you know?
<phiscribe> were does kubuntu put the wallpapers so i can save them before i wipe 11.04 off themap?
<Roey> how do I knowwhat?
<szal> that nouveau is loaded
<Roey> lsmod | grep nouveau
<szal> you have 'nomodeset' as a boot option?
<Roey> that I am not sure of.
<Roey> Should I?
<Roey> what does it do?
<szal> afaik, yes
<Squidy> hi there.. I'm running kubuntu 11.10.. almost all is ok.. however, I'm having some issues with sound... the event sound of the system is ok.. but when I try to run a video using vlc I get no sound
<phiscribe> mode is a paramater used on boot to set the rsoluiton of the logon screen
<szal> KMS doesn't work, or at least not properly, w/ the nvidia driver, but afaik it does w/ nouveau
<Roey> ah.
<szal> so if you have KMS enabled (by not having 'nomodeset'), nouveau is loaded as one of the 1st things
<Roey> whatever. when I boot with the nouveau driver, the logon screen is meesed up anyway.
<phiscribe> but just the logon, not the x sexxion
<Squidy> In the device preference > Music/Video... I have PulseAudio Sound Server.. is it ok?!
<phiscribe> setting the mode for vga only efefects the logon screen not the X server
<phiscribe> i think
<Squidy> may you help me?
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> ok
<phiscribe> like the grub menu
<Roey> grub.cfg does list nomodeset there.
<szal> Squidy: Pulse is default, so yes
<Roey> fuck pulseaudio grrrrrrrrRRR that's cuased me a grat deal of consternation right there.
<Roey> brb.
<szal> Roey: then put that in /etc/default/grub & run 'sudo update-grub'
<Squidy> szal: but what's happening,
<phiscribe> szal-  nuke the .pulse folder and reboot (id do it but deleting stuff makes some ppl squirmy)
<Squidy> :(
<szal> Squidy: does it play or doesn't it?
<Squidy> szal: the video is ok but its sound
<szal> Squidy: if it plays, then check 'Playback streams' in the mixer & put the output on another device
<phiscribe> ok here goes 11.10 install, hopefully the worst of the bugs are straightened out by now bbiab
<phiscribe> for theose wih sound problems, deleteing puslaudio's configureation file and rebooting (forcing a fresh configuration to be crated) works wonders for some, maybe not you, but its a good shot
<Roey> hi
<Roey> hi
<Roey> so... I removed nomodeset from grub.cfg
<Roey> but.... novueau still pops back up on bootup!!!!!
<Roey> arghhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Roey> I want the systme to boot up without the nouveau driver loaded.
<Roey> can I do that?
<cleaninstall> the mode has nothing to do with X nada
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I meant the nouveau kernel driver.
<cleaninstall> its pre X like those old vga video games
<Roey> I want to install the nvidia drivers.  When I try running NVIDIA.sh, it compalins of the nouveau driver being loaded and therefore it fails.
<Roey> so I've been trying all these ways to blacklist this fucking thking from startup.
<Roey> I looked at /etc/modprobe.d/...
<Roey> and blacklisted it there in blacklist.conf
<cleaninstall> i can never get much out of those nouveau drivers, if your not worried about using closed source, shoot for the proprietary nvida drivers and not the free ones
<Roey> yet... these stupid thing keeps coming back.
<Roey> GRRRRRRRRR
<Roey> cleaninstall: dude, I've been trying to install the proprietary ones for a day now.
<cleaninstall> run the nvidia installer it pushes the free drivers away
<Roey> cleaninstall: it won't install because it complains that nouveau is loaded.
<Roey> cleaninstall: it compalins and fails.
<cleaninstall> do it out of X
<Roey> cleaninstall:  I am out of X.
<Roey> cleaninstall:  does grub load nouveau???
<cleaninstall> well im getting ready to reboot and im sure im gonna have the same problem,
<Roey> you will.
<cleaninstall> no kdm probably does, if you see anything but a terminal you are in X
<Roey> fuck this.  Every single fucking time I do-release-upgrade, I get shit.
<cleaninstall> one window X
<Roey> cleaninstall: hgmm, you're right, kdm is running in the background.
<Roey> which runlevel boots without x?
<moetunes> !language | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cleaninstall> outside of X is no gui  no windows nothing but a prompt
<Roey> not right.
<Roey> er,
<Roey> right.
<Roey> that's where I am now.
<FloodBotK2> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> FloodBotK1: I will kill you, bot.
<cleaninstall> what irc cliet do you have
<Roey> cleaninstall: irssi.
<Roey> outside of X.
<cleaninstall> let me check the commands
<Roey> otherwise, xchat.
<Roey> ok
<cleaninstall> but kdm shouldnt be running, i thought
<Roey> me too.
<Roey> maybe there is a runlevel that I can boot at withotu x
<Roey> ?
<Roey> in Debian it is rl2
<Roey> but kubuntu by defaults load at rl2
<cleaninstall> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  maybe
<cleaninstall> then sudo nvidia-xconfig  maybe
<Roey> it's alrady installed :P
<Roey> ok
<Roey> the issue isn't x
<Roey> it's before x loads.
<Roey> it's the nouveau driver.
<Roey> I need it dead.
<Roey> now.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cleaninstall> the noveau dirvers are X drivers they load with X
<Roey> NO.
<moetunes> !kms
<Roey> the Noveau kernel module loads.
<Roey> nothing to do with x.
<cleaninstall> The Nouveau driver suite consists of three major parts: the kernel modules (DRM), the X driver (DDX), and the 3D driver (in Mesa, optional). In addition, libdrm with Nouveau support is required.
<cleaninstall> ALL X components
<Roey> I've tried to apt-get5 remove the libdrm package, but then apt-get gives a long list of packages dependant on it
<Roey> *apt-get remove
<cleaninstall> have you installed the restircted packages?
<Roey> er
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> could they have been disabled at do-release-upgrade time?
<cleaninstall> restricted packages on open source projects are 100% always disabled
<Roey> I see them listed in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Roey> so yes those statements are there.
<Roey> what next?
<cleaninstall> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Roey> it's already the newest version.
<Roey> (I'd paste it here but I am not in X)
<cleaninstall> ystem – > Administration -> Nvidia X server Settings
<cleaninstall> System that is
<Roey> that'd be grat if I could get to x.
<Roey> *great.
<cleaninstall> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Roey> already newest version.
<Roey> same message.
<cleaninstall> try Xorg -configure
<cleaninstall> or sudo Xorg -configure
<Roey> it complains that it can't load nvidia drivers.
<Roey> what's the point of configuring X when we're trying to remove the DRM nouveau modules??
<cleaninstall> apt-cache search nvidia
<Roey> ok look...
<Roey> it says nvidia-current isalready installed.
<Roey> anda a bunch of other nvidia modules.
<Roey> yet I don't have an 'nv' module to load.
<cleaninstall> what about nvidia-settings-updates
<cleaninstall> is that installed
<Roey> same thing, already newest version.
<cleaninstall> reboot
<cleaninstall> cross fingers
<Roey> argh
<Roey> I've rebooted ten times already.
<Roey> Same thing.
<cleaninstall> try the failsafe boot
<cleaninstall> session
<Roey> ah... true
<Roey> one sec.
<Roey> will do, thanks!
<Roey> brb
<FloodBotK2> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cleaninstall> hehe some people type like they talk
<Roey> cleaninstall: no go.
<Roey> I tried rebooting and dropping to root at the boot menu, but nouveau kernel module is still loaded.
<Roey> cleaninstall: I tried rebooting to a 2.6.38 kernel, and there too the nouveau kernel module is still loaded.
<Roey> cleaninstall: don't reboot. ever.
<Roey> cleaninstall: save yourself the hassle, wait till this shit gets fixed in upstream.
<Roey> god FUCK it what a waste of time this has been.
<Roey> *spit*.
<cleaninstall> well i just put 11.10 on here and i got my finger on reboot, ill brb, maybe, dont know roey i got a nvidia card, and here i go, maybe ill learn something, i got two machines up behind me, one installing lubunutu, ill be in an out, ill be phiscribe most likley
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ah ok you're phiscribe
<Roey> cleaninstall: hey!
<Roey> so?
<cleaninstall> well i got X one monitor dead, using nv (noveau)
<Roey> quassel, eh? so it worked?
<Roey> how did you get nv loaded?
<Roey> did you do release upgrade or clean install?
<cleaninstall> i did clean
<Roey> oh... see I did a release-upgrade.
<cleaninstall> didnt trust the upgrade as ive watched the bug parade
<Roey> yeah, I did the upgrade.
<cleaninstall> so dude u cant get x at all?
<Roey> should I just install clean?
<Roey> nope.
<Roey> I mean I did under nouveau
<Roey> hten I got fed up with it and removed its x packages
<cleaninstall> if you can a clean install is clean, its like going to the doctor and getting rid of your VDD
<Roey> but the damned drm module still loads and prevents me from running the nvidia installer.
<Roey> sigh
<cleaninstall> if you cant, if can be fgixed, u just gotta count on it taking some of your sanity
<Roey> but then I have to download my packages again.
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> I am so sick of this shit, sigh.
<Roey> ok. It's late.  I am going to bed.
<Roey> I thoguht that by the time it's a week out, the upgrade process should be painless.
<Roey> fuck me.
<Roey> gnight
<cleaninstall> is the package manager no longer in system settings?
<phiscribe> man i should have kept the modlines from last xorg
<RandomRoger> Is anyone else having a persistent problem with rekonq randomly crashing ?
<eristikophiles> during sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (on a standard ubuntu box), it asked me to pick between kdm, gdm, and lightdm
<eristikophiles> according to the site i've been following, it says to pick kdm for kubuntu, gdm goes with ubuntu, etc. .. i picked lightdm thinking that it might work with both.. but is that true, or did i accidentally break it a bit?
<eristikophiles> do i need to switch to kdm?
<eristikophiles> (i found how to switch, i'm just not sure whether it's necessary)
<adarshajoisa> i'm not getting any sound in my laptop speakers. The headphones work fine. I think gstreamer may be broken. Are there any other backends for phonon i can try?
<jmichaelx> eristikophiles: it probably makes no difference. use which ever one you want, you can always change if you feel the need
<jmichaelx> adarshajoisa: you can use the xine backend, or even vlc
<jmichaelx> adarshajoisa: have you checked alsamixer to make sue that the volume for your speakers is not turned all the way down?
<adarshajoisa> jmichaelx: oh, thanks! :) it was turned down in alsamixer. :P
<jmichaelx> sweet
<jmichaelx> that seems to happen a lot
<adarshajoisa> jmichaelx: btw, doesn't alsamixer have a gui? i had to use the terminal to turn up the volume
<jmichaelx> it may have, but if it does, i have never seen it
<adarshajoisa> jmichaelx: ok.
<adarshajoisa> jmichaelx: how do i use vlc as a backend for phonon?
<jmichaelx> adarshajoisa: i'm not positive
<adarshajoisa> jmichaelx: ok. i'll figure it out. also, when i try apt-get install xine, it says xine doesn't have an installation candidate. what's the package name?
<eristikophiles> jmichaelx- thanks.. i went off reading web stuff. but that's cool
<uabn93> can you install rocketbar from mandriva on kubuntu?
<hexacode> is it possible to change root to a different word..like change the root account to something called adVIMistrator ?
<hexacode> and if i do so, will file ownership change accordingly?
<hexacode> ssh has an option that will make it so only root is allowed to login. but root is so common and all the hackers test for it...so i want something different
<jmichaelx> hexacode: for the sake of security, disallowing root login is what should be done, not disallowing everything but root
<hexacode> hmm jmichaelx thats probably a good idea...but when i log in with the other user i created, theres no colors in my terminal...everythign is just yellow...heck it doesnt even display my username@host   it just has a $ sign for the prompt and thats it
<hexacode> i dont really know why its doing that
<jmichaelx> hexacode: all of that is customizable
<jmichaelx> hexacode: you can custom tailor your prompt to your liking in your .bashrc file... you can find many examples online of all the different ways people configure their bash prompts.
<jmichaelx> hexacode: i have mine so that it is blue if i am signed in as a user, or red if i am roo... and have it set to show the working directory, and the time
<jmichaelx> root*
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<hexacode> jmichaelx:  thanks...so bash rc is causing color distortions then? is bashrc also causing it not to display user@host$ ?   instead it just diplays $
<jmichaelx> hexacode: colors can also be influenced in .bashrc, and you also generally have various color schemas to choose from in whichever terminal emulator you use
<hexacode> aafk ill be back. ill get ur message if u make a response thanks
<jmichaelx> hexacode: the very first thing i do when i install any linux distro is copy over my preferences for bash and for vim
<jmichaelx> so i am not even sure what the default ubuntu prompt looks like
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. otherwise it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then the cog jumps  and then the startup sound
<jmichaelx> kamilnadeem: do you have you time settings configured to use a time server?
<kamilnadeem> No it is local
<jmichaelx> kamilnadeem: well, i mean in System Settings>Date and Time
<jmichaelx> you should be able to set that up so that it periodically adjusts your system time to keep things accurate
<kamilnadeem> yes as I told you it is local not using time servers
<jmichaelx> whether or not you are using local time is irrelevant
<kamilnadeem> I have not checked the timeservers
<jmichaelx> then that is probably what you should do
<jmichaelx> as for what influence ubuntu one is having on this, i have no idea. i have never used it
<kamilnadeem> I meant I am not using set and time and date automatically
<kamilnadeem> do you want me to use it?
<jmichaelx> i am only saying that doing so would probably keep your time accurate
<jmichaelx> unless i am completely misunderstanding you
<kamilnadeem> what does this has to do with the increase in boot up time?
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> i WAS completely misunderstanding you
<jmichaelx> sorry
<kamilnadeem> hehe
<kamilnadeem> now do you know the reason of the cog appearing near the mouse on startup ?
<jmichaelx> hmm... i am not sure i know about that
<kamilnadeem> brb
<cleaninstall> still trying to get nvidia dual head to work
<Wensley> sort of a weird thing... in the kubuntu installer, the "require password to log in", "log in automatically", and "encrypt my home folder" options are all mutually exclusive because they use a shared radio button as a selector
<cleaninstall> well, the last two seem somewhat opposed, you would never want to encrypt your home folder and have it auto UN encrypt at start up, that is why put on a pad lock if you just throw away the key and leave it open
 * cleaninstall goes to restart X
<Wensley> ah, good point
<Wensley> also, installing kubuntu will also install grub, yeah? because the installer completed successfully, but it's still punting me right into windows from bios
<Wensley> well, actually it's doing some weird things like not detecting any disks (this is not new behavior), and *then* punting me into windows on the disks it didn't find
<cleaninstall> sounds like the boot manager didnt get installed to the master boot record of the first drive, or to /  or something along those lines
<cleaninstall> get supergrub2 boot disk to check it out, at least it helps me cuaes im not grub prompt super effeicent
<cleaninstall> BUT!  twin view on my nvidia is now working woo
<cleaninstall> alas it looks like i still gotta add modlines to get the refresh right
<cleaninstall> i need an onion
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time got really after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. otherwise it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then the cog jumps  and then the startup sound
<cleaninstall> kamilnadeem: log files
<cleaninstall> find where the hand is, but i bet it is ubuntu one, ive read some bug repots abut it fouling things up
<kamilnadeem> cleaninstall giving
<cleaninstall> where the hang is i meant, ksyslog is good place to look
<kamilnadeem> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/721322/
<kamilnadeem> do you want me to give the bootchart
<kamilnadeem> ?
<cleaninstall> kamilnadeem: where is the delay can you tell?
<cleaninstall> is it before kdm or after, befoer X starts or after
<kamilnadeem> I have automated login , so after the Kubuntu splash I see the kde splash , which has gotten a bit slow , then a gog appears on the desktop near the mouse and then the startup sound
<kamilnadeem> why is the cog sppearing
<kamilnadeem> appearing
<cleaninstall> file:///usr/share/applications/kde4/ksystemlog.desktop
<cleaninstall> crap why did it paste that, weird, anyway open ksystemlog and try to see where the delay is, many are time stamped
<eristikophiles> hm. is there any reason why an app like muon package manager isn't asking for sudo permission before running, so that it then says it can't install due to no permissions- i ran it as "sudo muon" from shell instead which works, but just curious why
<kamilnadeem> ok giving
<cleaninstall> eristikophiles: you should never ever ever ever run an app with a gui with sudo, in kubunt use kdesudo, if you use sudo, it is lible to change permisions of files in locaiton s you donbt want to root
<cleaninstall> i can say causei have that bad habit myself, its hard to break
<eristikophiles> well, i only do it if nothing else seems to work
<eristikophiles> i generally prefer not to run gui apps in shell anyway, since then i can't close the terminal (unless i'm willing to && stuff but that is also dubious practice)
<kamilnadeem> cleaninstall i have opened it what now?
<eristikophiles> ..anyway kdesudo was installed, i checked. no idea why it did that
<eristikophiles> it was prompting for pw in gnome, but once i switched it over to kde.. *shrug*
<cleaninstall> yes  but kdesudo is the one to run if it has a gui, then you dont get fouled permisoins and group ownershiops, probably a config file for muo that was set to user owener and group owner now is set to root owner and root group, causing your personality split
<cleaninstall> kamilnadeem: try the kernel log
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> no idea why that'd be
<eristikophiles> except perhaps that i used sudo apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop and remove ubuntu-desktop
<eristikophiles> anyway, i'm good with that box for now at least. my mother won't be running muon most likely
<kamilnadeem> yes what now /?
<cleaninstall> kamilnadeem: your sherlock holms looking for clues to hung processes, on second thought, the system log is probably better
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721327/
<kamilnadeem> Indeed Mr. Holmes , I am at your disposal
<cleaninstall> sudo with apt-get is fine as it has no gui
<kamilnadeem> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/721329/
<cleaninstall> kamilnadeem:  that looks fishy init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1236) terminated with status 1
<kamilnadeem> now what how do we take it to task
<kamilnadeem> there was no need for "what" in the above statement typo
<cleaninstall> kamilnadeem: did you say this was a *cough* cleaninstall or a upgrade?
<kamilnadeem> cleaninstall sir
<cleaninstall> weird
<cleaninstall> and it is kubuntu, with kde in all its glory
<kamilnadeem> yeah
<kamilnadeem> my main distro was 11.04 which I upgraded to 11.10 but it is acting funny so I made Kubuntu 11.10 my main distro
<kamilnadeem> I am on the 4.7.2 ppa from the begining (just to let you have all the info)
<cleaninstall> /home/USER/.xsession-errors     kamilnadeem look inside that file, replace user with what ever it is
<kamilnadeem> also the akonadi is not auto starting now
<kamilnadeem> ok doing
<cleaninstall> this is fresh install of 11.10 too i am on, non of the akonadi - nepomuk stuff seems to be running right, but it is not causing me a startup delay like you are having, i suspect fixing the nepomuk calander contact emal fees will take some doing, i read in the realease notes about problems they are having
<cleaninstall> though i might just need to reboot, it looks like the whoel data base got updated,
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721333/
<cleaninstall> PLUGINS inserting:  "akonadi_birthdays_resource" 0 ("Resource", "Unique")   ---- looks like 20 new database feilds
<cleaninstall> are you using dual monitors kamilnadeem?
<kamilnadeem> no
<cleaninstall> bad thig about session erros  - - no time stamp
<cleaninstall> there are tones of erros like this but dont know what it means, dont think it is a startup delay  X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kamilnadeem> I also don't know :(
<cleaninstall> well i look at when X starts loging and its 9:59, at that time EXT4 says it remounted
<cleaninstall> at about that time this happens NVRM	loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module
<cleaninstall> open system monitor and see if you got a high load on something called fbd2 or maybe fdb2 one of those
<kamilnadeem> ok checking
<kamilnadeem> there is neither of them in the sresourece monitore
<kamilnadeem> monitor*
<cleaninstall> well........
<cleaninstall> any weird file systems that you are using, butter or jfs or anything?
<kamilnadeem> no only swap and root on ext4
<cleaninstall> only a couple of guesses
<kamilnadeem> ok
<cleaninstall> so weird video startup glitch, open additional drivers  and go up a notch in the driver for your video card, (i think nvidia-common  or maybe version current) and see if it is along those lines, the
<cleaninstall> some weird i meant
<cleaninstall> other idea, something in the filesystem - - dirty disk or journaling not working as it should, but broad guesses
<kamilnadeem> I am currently using version current
<kamilnadeem> do you want me to activate post install drivers
<cleaninstall> then i dont know, maybe the nepomuk and akonoid  could be causing it, none of looks liek it is runing right, even on my clean install
<cleaninstall> but i dont get the startup slowness like you do
<cleaninstall> hey! at least it does start hehe
<kamilnadeem> well it was working fine before that ubuntu one , although I have purged every single bit of it]
<cleaninstall> plymoth is the boot splash loader, it could be ther, try a new splash
<cleaninstall> it does cry about something
<cleaninstall> but
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> trying
<cleaninstall> is it even used in 11.10 (plymouth) it must be
<kamilnadeem> oh I have activated the new drivers let it install
<cleaninstall> read this maybe it will jar something http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2010/07/how-to-fix-plymouth-command-failed.html
<cleaninstall> dont try any ofthat hehe just see if it rings a bell
<cleaninstall> maybe update your initramfs
<noaXess> he morning..
<cleaninstall> o
<kamilnadeem> morning noaXess
<kamilnadeem> Nice stuff http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-arm/
<kamilnadeem> I will do a reinstall of ubuntu 11.10 and see if it gets better than my current install
<cleaninstall> g/l
<noaXess> is it possible to temporary disable all defined window/application settings.. positio, desktop and so on? normally i work with a second monitor... but if it isn't plugged in, and i open eg dolphin, dolphins position is on bottom from the scrren see here..http://i.imgur.com/jKGnl.png
<cleaninstall> noaXess: not sure, but you can add a default panel to the other monitor, then you can right click the app and pick "Move"  then, u can drag it over to where you can deal with it
<noaXess> cleaninstall: what? :).. sorry... to early in the morning..a after a night like this :)
<kamilnadeem> clean install the drive thing is doone
<kamilnadeem> now do you want me to disable kde  splash
<kamilnadeem> cleaninstall the driver thing is done(man I am really fussing the typo today)
<kamilnadeem> going to restart
<kamilnadeem> well nothing improved :(
<kamilnadeem> I guess this is it
<kamilnadeem> why is the cog appearing I may never know ?
<kamilnadeem> My system startup time increased after installing Ubuntu one on Kubuntu 11.10 so I removed it but no improvement in the startup time?
<kamilnadeem> I may again say that the exceptional delay has only began after i installed Ubuntu One. before it the kde splash would load fine and right after that the startup sound , but now the kde splash takes time , then a cog jumps for few seconds  and then the startup sound
<vehemoth> can I control windows from the command line? just simple things like minimising or bring to focus, maybe using dbus or something.
<vehemoth> I'm sure you could with dcop but I can't find how to do it now
<os_> hi
<os_> can i use kde 3.5 in kubuntu 11.10?
<os_> any idea??
<vehemoth> os_: what's wrong with kde4?
<os_> i have no problem with it
<os_> but i like 3.5 !
<os_> and i didn't find any way to install it with ubuntu 11.10
<vehemoth> os_: I was just interested, I thought it was dead
<os_> ok
<os_> is there any ppa for it??
<alexdevillx> how to add task to cron everyday?
<szal> vehemoth: it IS dead
<SunTsu> alexdevillx: why do you want to add a task to cron every day? Anyway, should work just like doing it once, just more often
<vehemoth> szal: maybe I'm bad at using search engines, I can't seem to find help
<SunTsu> szal: kde4 deader than kde 3.5? Er, whut?
<szal> SunTsu: no, KDE3 is dead
<os_> ok can i get the source code?
<SunTsu> szal: yeah, absolutely and it's a good thing, too
<vehemoth> any ideas on how to focus a window using dbus?
<vehemoth> I'm assuming kwin has this capability
<os_> can anyone tell me from where can i get kde 3 source code?
<os_> it is not available in kde.org!
<SunTsu> os_: because it's dead for good
<Graf_Westerholt> os_, you would not have updates, you would have old software and it is insane.
<SunTsu> good riddance to kde3
<os_> if dolphin can split the window into 3 i will not install kde 3
<SunTsu> os_: You won't anyway, because you don't have any source for it :>
<os_> ok
<os_> thanks
<Graf_Westerholt> os_, use two instances of dolphin.
<os_> ok
<szal> or use Krusader :P
<szal> or keep using Konqueror, it still exists
<Graf_Westerholt> Can anyone tell me how I turn of saving passwords in konqueror? I did not find any settings in the config form.
<Graf_Westerholt> Same in rekonq
<El5aWaGa> hello !!
<El5aWaGa> anybody here ??
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask El5aWaGa
<El5aWaGa> :D
<El5aWaGa> hey !
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | El5aWaGa
<ubottu> El5aWaGa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<El5aWaGa> mmmmm
<El5aWaGa> ok
<nemo__> ??????
<El5aWaGa> why r u guys so silent !!
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a problem with kubuntu oneric, if i log in with plasma, there is no taskbar, i only see the desktop :( what can i do?
<well_laid_lawn> FlashDeluxe: does it happen with a different user?
<FlashDeluxe> i will test, one sec please
<FlashDeluxe> no, the other user is fine
<FlashDeluxe> can i just copy the .kde folder?
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it is your configs so give it a go
<FlashDeluxe> now everything seems to be fine, but there are a lot of windows which want to have the password of the user
<FlashDeluxe> i mean the user whose .kde folder i took
<matteo__> Ehy!
<alexdevillx> how to use cron
<Graf_Westerholt> !cron | alexdevillx
<ubottu> alexdevillx: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Wizzir> hi, nóbs
<Wizzir> two questions, 1. is there any KDE integrated, reliable tool for sharing media over upnp/dlna? 2. Is there a way to capture X mouse events so I could simulate right click on "long" left click?
<alexdevillx> FTP or NAS?
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i installed kubuntu oneric and got a problem: if i start a program, e.g. firefox it is started in the background. :( what can i do?
<cousin_luigi> hellp
<cousin_luigi> hello*
<cousin_luigi> anyone using compiz on kubuntu? Menu pops up in strange places when I launch it.
<well_laid_lawn> kwin has all the glitz of compiz
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<cousin_luigi> well_laid_lawn: not really, kwin doesn't have a proper screen magnifier
<well_laid_lawn> ok - check the #compiz channel if no one here knows :)
<cousin_luigi> well_laid_lawn: I think they suggested it was a bug in kubuntu.
<cousin_luigi> hence my question
<well_laid_lawn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what else to say about it...
<cousin_luigi> I'd like to be sure it's actually a bug, therefore I asked if somebody else noticed it.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<cousin_luigi> hello
<Wizzir> hi BluesKaj
<Wizzir> hi cousin_luigi
<BluesKaj> hi Wizzir
<moonflux> hrmf. looks like kubuntu oneiric broke networkmanagement (bug 883015 & bug 879828)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 883015 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "After upgrade, all network settings are lost" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/883015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879828 in networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "plasma-widget-networkmanagement doesn't remember passwords" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879828
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> good morning
<Roey> I did a do-release-upgrade and now I have nouveau kernel module popping up on boot.  I can't get rid of it.  I must in order to run the NVidia installer script... Tried blacklisting it in /etc/modprobe.d but it  keeps popping back up... what to do?
<Roey> hey maum
<BluesKaj> Roey, did you install the nvidia-current driver ?"
<Roey> BluesKaj: yeah it's already at its newest version.
<Roey> BluesKaj: yet there is no nv module.
<Roey> BluesKaj: BluesKaj or nvidia
<BluesKaj> what's lsmod |grep -i nvidia , give you ?
<Roey> nothing.
<Roey> it's not loaded at all.
<Roey> and when I try to modprobe it, I get 'no such device' or something liek that.
<Roey> er, cannot find file.
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card?
<Roey> gt260
<BluesKaj> did you run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Roey> BluesKaj: why isn't the nvidia module there in the first place?
<Roey> BluesKaj: inside or outside of X?
<Roey> I shouldn't have to run it even.
<Roey> I can't get the nvidia kernel module loaded.
<BluesKaj> outside of X
<Roey> because it doesn't exist.
<Roey> one sec then.
<Roey> BluesKaj: ok, that just rewrote my xorg.conf file.  But that's not what I need; I need to load the nviida kernel module.  Which modprobe cannot find.
<BluesKaj> Roey, how did you upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> xconfig, should tell X to load the nvidia kernel module
<BluesKaj> and how did you install nvidia-current , with jockey , or at a tty or...?
<Roey> BluesKaj: do-release-upgrade
<Roey> and nvidia-current was installed from before.
<Roey> BluesKaj: ya know the problem isthat before any nvidia kernel module gets loaded, the nouveau module does.
<BluesKaj> Roey, then try what gentoo64 told you in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> you're lucky the correction trolls aren't on your case for cross posting in the chats :)
<Roey> ok, rebooting now.
<Roey> see ya in a bit.
<Roey> BluesKaj: hey!
<Roey> it worked!
<Roey> BluesKaj: which channel was Gentoo64 in again?
<Roey> BluesKaj: btw so there is no modesetting; i.e. I am stuck at 80x25 text mode; nvidia module loaded automatically.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I hadn't thought of that since it was a while since i had to do that ...think it was on 10.10
<Roey> BluesKaj: what, to blacklist nouveau at the kernel boot line?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Roey> wow
<Roey> which channel is gentoo64 on again?
<Roey> I want to thank them.
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu
 * szal wonders whether we'll get a bugfix release of Qt and/or Konversation into Oneiric
<BluesKaj> szal, what bug is that ?
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<szal> BluesKaj: Konvi crashing "unexpectedly", Konvi folks say it's a Qt bug they have described a workaround for
<Roey> BluesKaj: thanks
<Roey> hey szal, fixed my problem.  needed to blacklist nouveau at the kernel boot line.
<BluesKaj> szal, odd , I haven't had any unexpected crashes or even expected ones :)
<szal> Roey: last night I was telling you how to put 'nomodeset' in the kernel boot line, but you quit while I was typing ;)
<seshagiri> Where can i find the source code of "which" command? Could someone send me the link?
<Roey> szal: nomodeset didn't help though
<Roey> b tw....
<SunTsu> seshagiri: which which -> "which: shell built-in command"
<szal> seshagiri: the program is in package debianutils; the pkg info should have contact info for the authors
<seshagiri> ok.
<SunTsu> seshagiri: where are lots of standalone implementations, though, which are easy to find
<BluesKaj> seshagiri, for help with "which" , just type: man which
<Roey> now startx gives me an error about nvidia kernel module and glx module mismatching API (one is 285, the other is 283 or something)... I had tried to run the NVIDIA.sh installer, and it fialed at putting the libGL.so where it needed to be.  Which packages cna I apt-get install --reinstall ?
<seshagiri> i want to see how it functions. In man pages i din't find any
<szal> Roey: your fault if you're messing w/ the shell script installer..  get nvidia-current from ubuntu-x-swat ;)
<Roey> hee
<Roey> szal: thanks
<BluesKaj> Roey, theat's aproprietary driver from the nvidia site  , right ? if so they aren't very reliable in their match ups with linux drivers
<Roey> BluesKaj: this is the first time I've seen this kind of issue with the nvidia installer script.
<Roey> but ok.
<Roey> fine, as long as this works, how can I reinstall this the debian way?
<Roey> *kubuntu way
<Roey> BluesKaj: see above
<Roey> szal: ubuntu-x-swat ain't a package apparently
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current at a tty , then sudo nvidia-xconfig . Roey
<Roey> BluesKaj: thanks, one sec.
<seshagiri> BluesKaj: Thanks
<Chappi> BluesKaj: Hi, how can I help kubuntu. i would love to:)
<Roey> BluesKaj: ok, so nvidia-current is already installed; apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current says that it is not possible.
<Roey> Chappi: aww :)
<Chappi> Hi roey what do you mean?
<Roey> Chappi: that you're offering to help kubuntu
<Roey> Chappi: because you love it so mcuh
<Roey> cute.
<szal> Roey: ubuntu-x-swat is a package repository (PPA)
<Chappi> yep. i love linux.. can i help? how?
<Roey> ahh
<BluesKaj> Chappi, it depends on your knowledge and ability to express it in the right situations ..but all help is welcome
<Roey> can you give me a deb line, szal
<Chappi> can you point me to a pointing point?
<Roey> hey PhilRod
<Chappi> sorry.. starting point?
<Roey> cute x2.
<szal> Roey: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Roey> perfect, onesec.
<szal> Chappi: a pointing point? *gg*
<PhilRod> hi Roey
<Chappi> sorry i meant starting point..
<BluesKaj> Chappi, sorry i don't know what you mean , starting point to do >>>?
<Chappi> ..to start contributing to opensource.
<Chappi> in any way i can..
<Pici> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Chappi> thanks. 'll be right back.
<Roey> szal, BluesKaj: upon adding the swat-x repository and updating/dist-upgrading, it is rebuilding nvidia-current for me.
<Roey> *rebuilding the nvidia modules for me.
<Roey> Hmm.
<snikker> hi how can i get the button on the top right of the window [_] [o] [X], bigger?
<Roey> szal, blueskaj:  the nvidia GLX driver... what package to --reinstall for that?  I think the nvidia script clobbered the GL installation.
<szal> Roey: you might first wanna restart X (or better reboot) after installing the nVidia driver
<zerox> hello people do you speak russia?
<Roey> szal: I'm not in X....
<Roey> szal: I can't launch X.
<Roey> szal: becuase of the API mismatch between kernel and GL modules.
<Roey> szal: I have the kubuntu nvidia kernel module, and the clobbered nvidia commercial GL module.
<Roey> szal: I need to replace the GL module now, but I don't knwo which package handles that.
<Roey> szal: I installed nvidia-common but the problem persists.
<szal> then you might want to try if the script can remove its remainders by running 'nvidia-installer --uninstall' and reboot nonetheless
<Roey> ah, thanks
<BluesKaj> Roey, i didn't recommend that ppa and I don't think that script is necessart
<BluesKaj> necessart
<BluesKaj> damn'
<szal> heheh
<Roey> BluesKaj: hmm ok.
<Roey> BluesKaj: well I ran nvidia-installer --uninstall.
<szal> BluesKaj: as for the script, that was his own idea, and ubuntu-x-swat was my recommendation
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> I HAD X working as soon as I had successfully blacklisted nouveau at the kernel boot line.  And then I messed it up by running the NVidia installer, which left me with an incomplete install.
<BluesKaj> szal, why did you recommend a ppa when the default module is perfectly fine
<Roey> (so how do I fix this?)
<BluesKaj> remove the installer .sh script
<szal> BluesKaj: more current version
<Roey> BluesKaj: I did.
<zerox> привет пипл
<Roey> BluesKaj: I ran NVIDIA.sh --uninstall
<BluesKaj> not current szal ppas aren't current
<szal> !ru | zerox
<ubottu> zerox: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<szal> BluesKaj: how so?
<BluesKaj> their unstable in a lot of cases
<szal> BluesKaj: that doesn't explain your take of 'not current'
<Roey> now I Get from startx: nvidia module does not have a nvidiamoduledata object
<Roey> and also undefined symbol: miEmptyData
<szal> Roey: in that case I doubt that you can do much else than reinstall
<szal> thanks to the nvidia.sh installer
<BluesKaj> szal,current means default
<szal> BluesKaj: no, current means last version released upstream
<szal> s/last/latest/
<Roey> ok
<Roey> regardless.
<Roey> now I have a broken installation.
<Roey> So I want to reinstall nvidia GL module.
<BluesKaj> Roey, the gl module will be part of the install, it doen't need a separate install
<Roey> that's what I had figured
<Roey> so I --reinstalled nvidia-common, but I still have this issue with startx.
<yofel> Roey: -current, -common isn't the driver
<Roey> true.
<Roey> yofel, szal, blueskaj:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current says that linux gl link group is broken
<_Roey> yofel:  hey there.
<_Roey> yofel, BluesKaj:  I fixed it by apt-get installing --reinstalling nvidia-current.
<_Roey> thank yo uso much.
<BluesKaj> ok, np Roey ..good luck ,,,try not try too many rhings at once to fix problems
<_Roey> aye
<_Roey> the only thing now that I'm trying to figure out is why Firefox lost my automatic signins to web sites.
<_Roey> it didn't lose the passwords (once I put my username in, it fills the subsequent password field)
<_Roey> but.. it should have signed me in with those cached credentials in the first place.  Once I upgraded to Oneiric, that's when I saw this.
<TonyB> Hi there, i would known if anybody has had problems with pulseaudio on kubuntu 11.10
<TonyB> i had
<BluesKaj> TonyB, sure it's pulse?
<TonyB> i've just removed it, because it occupied 90% of my cpu
<TonyB> i've seen with "top" command
<BluesKaj> wow, what's top showing now ?
<TonyB> all is normal now
<TonyB> but, i have to admit, the problem appeared after having installed clementine
<TonyB> don't know if the problem is related
<TonyB> however the system now is back to normality, even if the package kubuntu-desktop has some unsatisfied dependencies
<TonyB> (pulseaudio is a recommended package)
<hadi> upgrade mode
<BluesKaj> yeah , its default TonyB , I don't like it much , but I need it because alsa doesn't link to webaudio content for some reason with my sound card
<BluesKaj> TonyB,  does flash audio work on youtube for example after removing pulse ?
<TonyB> sorry for the delay, flash works perfectly
<BluesKaj> ok good
<TonyB> it's strange, the installation is 14 days old, but the problem appeared only yesterday
<TonyB> however,  i have to admit the work done on kde on this 11.10 is very good
<TonyB> i've never seen a so snappy kde
<TonyB> it's a piety for some imperfections not-kde related
<BluesKaj> TonyB, yeah they fixed some sizing and root font issues with dolphin and kate , but overall I'm quite happy with 11.10
<BluesKaj> and KDE 4.7.2
<TonyB> and another complaints is plymouth
<TonyB> todays works good, tomorrow only god knows
<TonyB> *today
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i installed kubuntu oneric and got a problem: if i start a program, e.g. firefox it is started in the background. :( what can i do?
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: do you *always* have this problem?
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: fromt time to time the plasmoid that handles the processes behavies so, it'a well known bug
<FlashDeluxe> TonyB: yes, always
<FlashDeluxe> TonyB: Its a fresh system and up to date
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: it's strange, here never had this problem
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: do you have installed some firefox-plugin-extension recently?
<FlashDeluxe> TonyB: yes, is that related?!
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: maybe, try to delete your .mozilla directory and start firefox, but this way you'll lose all yor settings (bookmarks, password, etc)
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: or you could create another user account and log in it
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: is it just Firefox that behaves so, or *all* your starting programs?
<oxymoron> Does someone know who fixed Pulseaudios latest changes?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron,  what do you mean ?
<TonyB> oxymoron: did you have problem with pulseaduio? we were just talking about this...
<oxymoron> Well, I want to tahnk the person who did :) BluesKaj and TonyB
<TonyB> oxymoron: thanx, but more ifo please
<oxymoron> Does someone know if it is permanent fix? I have experienced problem with audio back and forth since I started using Kubuntu for like 5 years ago.
<oxymoron> TonyB: I always sometimes got conflicts between backend layers, Phonon and PulseAudio, does not get into corect audio channel etc. if I installed PulseAudio HDMI worked, if I removed it didnt work, bu then regular spekers worked :D
<oxymoron> So I had to choose between HDMI or Speakers all the time and remove and install Pulseaudio depending on what I wanted to use.
<oxymoron> Earlier the problem was ALSA and PulseAudio before Phonon even existed.
<oxymoron> Exactly why it didnt work, programming-wise I have not investigated.
<TonyB> oxymoron: i think it's the implementation, on ohter distroes it works
<oxymoron> TonyB: So Backend streamers and Phonon problem/KDE?
<oxymoron> TonyB: And as far as I know I still manually need to change output channels when connect and disconnect external audio devices, like HDMI.
<oxymoron> In Windows, when I plugin HDMI it change to HDMI channel and when unplug go back to speakers again.
<eran_> How can I set the windows key to open the k menu?
<TonyB> oxymoron: i think it's a problem of kubuntu, not of kde; it could be a bug of the version used, i didn't check
<FlashDeluxe> TonyB: ALL programs
<TonyB> oxymoron: all is IMHO obviously
<oxymoron> TonyB: alright, well the problem comes up back and forth. I just do not nderstnad, when it works, why does it not work forever after that?
<oxymoron> eran_: Not sure if its work, but maybe in system-settings.
<TonyB> FlashDeluxe: so you have the cursor jumping for a while and the app doesn't start?
<oxymoron> Gestures and Shortcuts
<eran_> oxymoron: I can set a shortcut from the launcher setttings but I can't make it the meta key alone, I need to use another key
<TonyB> oxymoron: there are many guides on the web to install and set properly pulse, you could try to follow one, even if i did with no success (on kubuntu)
<TonyB> oxymoron: where does the problems of pulse come from, i don't know, we need a more competent person
<TonyB> oxymoron: *do
<TonyB> bye boys
<oxymoron> if I do not unlock Keyring in KWallet for Kopete when I login, how do I re-enable the password ask in Kopete? i cannot get online again xD
<phunyguy_work> ok folks, quick question, searched google and couldn't find anything recent / useful.  On one of my PCs, I have KRFB running to allow remote connections.  I can connect, and I can move the mouse around, but mouse clicks aren't being recognized so I can't click on anything... any ideas?
<phunyguy_work> tried from another VNC cleint. and it did the same thing so I think it is server side
<FlashDeluxe> TonyB: solved it! it was a setting for prevention for active windows
<FlashDeluxe> TonyB: Thanks for help!
<FlashDeluxe> @all i got another question, is there a button or something where i can switch between deadkeys and nodeadkeys?
<PhilRod_> I updated to oneiric and now the kmail composer doesn't do completion from my addressbook in the To: box. Does anyone have any idea what I might need to do?
<PhilRod_> If I click on "select", all my addresses are there
<bomber> Hello guys..... I have the newest kubuntu and updated but my time on the task bar shows 4 hours ahead of the real time....... If I wave the mouse over the time it shows the proper time and date..... any idea whats wrong?
<jamil_1> hi all, after installing playonlinux, I keep getting this error with apt: /var/lib/dpkg/info/playonlinux.postinst: line 4: type: gconf-schemas: not found
<genii-around> Kubuntu doesn't use gconf
<jamil_1> but I am still getting this error.......
<genii-around> jamil_1: Obviously the playonlinux installer doesn't check to see if you have that installed forst before installing itself.
<jamil_1> genii-around: any workaround ?
<jamil_1> apart from uninstalling it and reinstalling from repos
<BarkingFish> Afternoon all :)  I'm in need of a little help here. I have a new wireless card for my PC, a PCI one - which according to the Ubuntu forums, can be run with ndiswrapper.  This end, it's not working whatsoever, I can't use ndiswrapper since it needs a USBID to assign drivers to the device, and it doesn't have a USBID. Help :)
<genii-around> jamil_1: Install package gconf2 , then the gconf-schemas will exist and the post-install hiccup will go away for playonlinux
<BarkingFish> The card is based on the Texas Instruments ACX111 chipset, it's a netgear WG311 version 2
<orated> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi orated
<orated> In auto-remove, I get dkms, nvidia-settings, screen-resolution-extra after fixing my last issue. Are they safe to remove?
<orated> BluesKaj^
<orated> if you remember
<BluesKaj> only if listed in apt , when you update in the terminal
<BluesKaj> otherwise not
<orated> Yes, apt-get remove said that
<orated> autoremove
<orated> I'm unsure about removing dkms and nvidia-settings
<suqlin_> hi... need live wallpaper, any sugestion
<pvivek> since i don't have root access i am not able to create new folders in root
<pvivek> i want to be able to create them temporarily and want to set it back to normal again
<pvivek> *create permissions
<pvivek> i am getting this error , would be very glad if someone can help me out
<pvivek> vivek@vivek-System-Product-Name:~$ su
<pvivek> Password:
<pvivek> setgid: Operation not permitted
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: use sudo instead
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Ubuntu uses sudo not su ... enabling root is unsupported
<GirlyGirl> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<GirlyGirl> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pvivek> GirlyGirl : $ sudo
<pvivek> sudo: must be setuid root
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Is this a fresh install and did you create a new user on this machine?
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Also "sudo -i"
<pvivek> GirlyGirl , ubottu : su and sudo both were working fine till now . I wanted to be able to create new files in root directory which was not allowed by default so i tried changing the permissions , something went wrong so this happened
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Does sudo -i prompt you for password?
<pvivek> GirlyGirl : $ sudo -i
<pvivek> sudo: must be setuid root
<ArGGu^^> pvivek check the permissions of /usr/bin/sudo with command "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo"
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : $ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<pvivek> -rwxrwxrwx 2 root root 144508 2011-05-30 11:21 /usr/bin/sudo
<ArGGu^^> pvivek the permissions are wrong
<pvivek> i did the following commands
<pvivek> probably i have messed it up
<pvivek> http://pastebin.com/zTMMiS9s
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : http://pastebin.com/zTMMiS9s
<ArGGu^^> you change everything under / to 777 permissions?
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : I know i was being stupid
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : a serious of Operations not permitted came.
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : Now i am not able to open a new browser window or open a new URL . Everything seems to be blocked.
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: If your volume is not encrypted, boot a live cd and set the permissions right
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<ArGGu^^> evetyrhing permissions are just wrong, You could fix sudo by bootting to recovery and fix the permissions
<pvivek> GirlyGirl : Is there no other way other than that?
<kamilnadeem> I am unable to make a folder or paste anything in the external hd that I formated into ext4
<ArGGu^^> pvivek but you changed permission of everything, reinstall would be faster fix than fix every permission
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Techincally you need root access to change permissions back ... try "kdesu konsole"
<kamilnadeem> when using back in time software it says I don't have root permission ?
<kamilnadeem> although a partition of fat32 is working fine
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ , GirlyGirl : $ kdesu konsole
<pvivek> kdesu: command not found
<ArGGu^^> kdesudo does not help as it is just a GUI for sudo
<satty> hey guys
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : So is the reinstallation the only solution?
<ArGGu^^> pvivek if you want to fix thing without reinstall you need to boot to recovery mode
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Best reinstall changing file permissions is a really stupid thing to do
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: You "can" fix it but it will take longer than reinstall
<ArGGu^^> but you changed permissions of all files
<ArGGu^^> reinstall just a lot faster
<ArGGu^^> pvivek why you changed the permissions?
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : yup with just a command , can't i set everything back with a single command . Oh to do that i need root access . So i can't
<GirlyGirl> Options 1) Reinstall  2) Give everything user permission not root (NOTE: Highly insecure but fast method) 3) Manually set permissions as needed (time consuming)
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : Got it
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : I know i was damn stupid
<ArGGu^^> pvivek but why you needed to change the permissions?
<ArGGu^^> you tried to do something that you could get work or?
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ :Ok here goes the story... This maybe a totally invalid reason but i am a noob with linux so :( . I wanted to install aurora (firefox 9.x alpha version)
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : I downloaded the tar.gz of aurora
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Aurora is not firefox its a webkit browser
<ArGGu^^> GirlyGirl http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/aurora/
<ArGGu^^> pvivek there is ppa repository for aurora
<ArGGu^^> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/firefox-aurora
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : I extracted it and got a resulting output folder. I wanted it to run from my terminal
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Ah sorry I though of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arora_(web_browser)
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : So i had to create a link to application by rightclick -> new -> link to application
<GirlyGirl> !enter | pvivek
<ubottu> pvivek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pvivek> ubottu : sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : So i thought of pasting the folder of Aurora into /usr/lib
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : and then creating a link to application in /usr/bin to access the executable aurora from /usr/lib/aurora
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : But since new was deactivated in root folder. I was checking forums . I found out someone had suggested the command i used. Used it . Crashed my root access :(
<ArGGu^^> pvivek ok
<ArGGu^^> but next check if there is ppa repository most apps have
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : What was the right way to  do what i wanted?
<ArGGu^^> you add the reposotory then it will replace the current firefox with the aurora
<GirlyGirl> ArGGu^^: It won't replace mozilla rebrands alpha releases for linux so you can have both
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : other than ppa repository , i mean it must have been possible for me to be able to do what i wanted to like i mean literally create a link to app in root folder . I wanted both firefox and aurora together
<GirlyGirl> ArGGu^^: launching "firefox" will open stable and "aurora" will open alpha
<ArGGu^^> "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/firefox-aurora" and "sudo apt-get update"
<ArGGu^^> GirlyGirl but the package name is same
<GirlyGirl> ArGGu^^: Not sure then , I know a while back they had alphas called "minefield" and stable called "aurora"
<GirlyGirl> Besides package name is not necessarily executable name
<pvivek> ArGGu^^ : i want to make this situation an oppurtunity to learn more about root permissions chown chmod and stuff
<Guest30943> how to I install java, such as to play runescape?
<ArGGu^^> GirlyGirl no but you can't install two packages with same name
<Guest30943> I loaded firefox, but when I click 'install missing plugin' nothing comes up
<GirlyGirl> Guest30943: What plugin is this Flash? JRE?
<pvivek> GirlyGirl : So i changed the extracted folder name from firefox to aurora and also the contents of it from firefox to aurora and firefox-bin to aurora-bin making it ready to be copied to /usr/lib and /usr/bin (executable) respectively . KBOOM
<Guest30943> GirlyGirl: I'm wanting to get icedtea, whatever its called, to use java stuff
<ArGGu^^> pvivek but any it is binary so why not just extract it some where in you home and run it from there?
<ArGGu^^> *but anyway
<Guest30943> and I just tried flash, it doesn't work either. I have already installed 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' so I don't know why it won't work
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: You know you could have changed permissions with dolphin its safer and more straightforwar especiallly for a novice
<pvivek> GirlyGirl : I didn't know that :(
<pvivek> how to do it?
<ArGGu^^> Guest16461 icedtead-plugin is the openjdk java plugin
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Roght click the file/folder properties
<GirlyGirl> pvivek: Same in WIndows explorer and all file managers
<ArGGu^^> Guest11753 if it does not work you can install the sun java
<Guest30943> ArGGu^^: thanks, hopefully that'll work
<phunyguy_work> there is a third party repo out there for the Oracle JDK package
<phunyguy_work> installs the plugin and everything
<phunyguy_work> i had issues with icedtea and openjdk
<pvivek> GirlyGirl : thanks.
<ArGGu^^> Guest11753 if I remeber correctly the sun java is in the canonical partners repositories
<phunyguy_work> ArGGu^^: Oracle**  :)
<yofel_> ArGGu^^: not anymore, but someone still has packages
<Guest30943> ArGGu^^: well, whenever I typed 'java' or 'sun java' into muon software center/package manager, nothing came up
<GirlyGirl> phunyguy_work: Its in the repos
<phunyguy_work> I found it in a very basic google search
<yofel> Guest30943: applications -> system -> package manager
<yofel> search there for icedtea
<GirlyGirl> Why not openjdk-6-jre
<Guest30943> yofel: I tried that =P it wasn't in there
<GirlyGirl> Guest30943: Search for "openjdk-6-jre"
<yofel> GirlyGirl: that's the JRE, not the browser plugin
<yofel> (at least packaging wise)
<Linkmaster> I'm fixing up a computer for a friend, forgot that it wasn't on autoidentify
<yofel> Linkmaster: put your nickserv password as server password, that'll auto-identify right at connect
<Linkmaster> I don't need my bud using my name for IRC, if he ever starts using it
<yofel> ah, you're on his system
<Linkmaster> yes. and its very strange..beautiful install, not a problem(like internet worked out of the box, very nice) its just flash/java thats being the pain
<yofel> hm
<yofel> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.3-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 191 kB, installed size 408 kB
<yofel> it's there...
<Linkmaster> icedtea-plugin worked on the terminal, its bringing in quite a large number of packages, but I think it'll work
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do
<Linkmaster> yofel: no luck
<yofel> Linkmaster: hm, what are you trying to get to work?
<Linkmaster> and niether sun java nor flash show up in muon package manager
<yofel> sun java isn't in the archive anymore
<Linkmaster> so...how do I get java/flash then??
<yofel> but flash should show up. Preferably use 'adobe-flashplugin' from partner
<Linkmaster> command prompt is perfectly fine, in fact, preferable
<yofel> Linkmaster: openjdk for java?
<Linkmaster> The moment I type 'adobe' everything disappears
<yofel> Linkmaster: did you enable partner?
<Linkmaster> i believe so
<yofel> well, what does apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin say?
<Linkmaster> yofel: it wasn't, which is probably why its being screwy with me. I need to depart, I shall inform you of my progress(this should fix it though)
<phunyguy_work> OK So I have an issue with KRFB and it not updating the display when I connect.  So i tried x11vnc, and that looks ok, but I can't get the screen to stop blanking (screensaver wont stay gone).  Any help?
<phunyguy_work> Thanks in advance
<phunyguy_work> Kubuntu 11.10 fwiw
<sercik> hi! it is possible fo fix mbr using linux live cd?
<sercik> i need to remove grub2 and put standard windows vista code
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<genii-around> sercik: It's not possible to install the Windows bootloader from the Kubuntu livecd. You need your Windows cd for that.
<oxymoron> Is it possible to make grub2 look beautiful on bootup?
<OerHeks> oxymoron, i never see grub2 when booting, but if you want to fancy grub, look at burg, easy to adjust
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<oxymoron> OerHeks: I am not sure, maybe I do not use grub2. i have 1.97, grub2 is 1.99 something. I just want the bootprocess to look nice, not heavy graphics, but look clean and nice. Then no text messages at all from grub or the distro.
<yofel> oxymoron: grub 1.X is grub2, grub1 was 0.X
<yofel> and it's set to be invisible by default if you only have 1 OS
<oxymoron> yofel: In package manager it says I have grub and not grub2. Difference, 1.97 and 1.99
<oxymoron> yofel: I have two OS:es, but grub thinks I have one because my distro is installed inside Windows.
<OerHeks> oh, then this help does not apply > http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<yofel> oxymoron: you should have grub-pc, which is 1.99
<yofel> grub is 0.97
<oxymoron> I want vector fonts and not pixelated text for kernels etc in the list and not all version numbers and weird stuff. Then maybe some nice colors.
<phunyguy_work> Is there anyone here that can potentially help me with a KTorrent question? (Using for legal downloads fwiw), I am using the Scan Folders plugin, and having it recursively search the scan directory for torrent files.  On one client it works properly by downloading to the same folder it found the .torrent in, and on the other (same settings, OS, version, etc), it downloads to ~/
<NTolerance> Is there a good place to get deb packages for plasmoids not in the official repos?  I'm looking for the STDIN and Socket Sentry plasmoids but I'm not able to find debs on Launchpad.
<adarshajoisa> what command(s) can i use to get the process that's locking a file?
<pteague_work> is there some new trick to opening files in kate via sftp? oneiric seems to make kate eat cpu
<NTolerance> adarshajoisa: lsof
<adarshajoisa> NTolerance: thanks!
<Linkmaster> yofel: no luck :l
<yofel> o.O
<Linkmaster> flash, java, nothing shows up/works. I don't particularly want to download from the sites, though it appears I'll have to
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: that was the first thing I installed =P
<yofel> Linkmaster: which browser?
<Linkmaster> rekonq *and* firefox
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<yofel> Linkmaster: amd64/i386? oneiric?
<kamilnadeem> I have just done a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10 and updated it and when checking kde version it says 4.7.2 , has it been released officially?
<kamilnadeem> Hi yofel
<kamilnadeem> brb
<Linkmaster> yofel: 11.10 i386
<yofel> 4.7.2 is out - 4.7.3 next week
<yofel> Linkmaster: hm, I'm on amd64, but flash should still work...
<Linkmaster> yofel: I know, and I'm getting slightly frustrated by it. the kid wanted windows, but I couldn't find my CD, so he was like "install linux then" and so I did, he thinks it looks amazing, but the flash/java problem is...well, a problem
<yofel> Linkmaster: about:plugins really doesn't show flash or java?
<BluesKaj> adobe has finally dev'd a real 64bit flash , not a 32bit that runs in a wrapper
<yofel> yeah, but for him it doesn't work on 32bit...
<BluesKaj> wow , that's strange
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, what does Muon have listed as installed if you type flash
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: muon acts retarded, and displays nothing at all
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: wait...the software center might be working, give me a bit to monkey around with it
<kamilnadeem> I am back
<yofel> something's wrong with the search indeed o.O
<taganai> what
<kamilnadeem> so yofel do I add the kubuntu ppa to get 4.3
<yofel> the SC showed me some results for a few seconds and then just cleared the list
<yofel> kamilnadeem: 4.7.3 isn't out yet
<yofel> but it'll get into the PPA when it's out
<taganai> ой ..куда то я нитуда попал
<yofel> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kamilnadeem> ok so now no need of adding this ppa sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa right?
<yofel> not until next week
<taganai> join#ubuntu -ru
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> yofel how turn num lock on on every startup
<taganai> yofel yes im ru
<yofel> kamilnadeem: system settings -> input devices
<kamilnadeem> ok , and what was the thing to install to get the preview of video files in  dolphin?
<Linkmaster> and....muon froze
<Linkmaster> Well, "froze". it still works responds, its just not doing anything
<Linkmaster> Well, "froze". it still works responds, its just not doing anything
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, mozilla-plugin-vlc .. I use synaptic , muon is klunky
<yofel> muon works for me, the SC is klunky
<kamilnadeem> yes muon works fine for my self too
<BluesKaj> install synaptic in the terminal , so what if it brings some gtklibs along ...it still works well
<taganai> hi all ... one more question on this chat people talk only of Kubuntu?
<kamilnadeem> have to leave for now , bye everyone
<Linkmaster> yofel: flash and stuff shows up now in the package manager...things are so wierd at the moment
<BluesKaj>  Linkmaster , about:plugins in yoiur browser
<alexdevillx> OMG they tortued it!!! NYAAAAN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUgX4JjhkiY&feature=related
<alexdevillx> Ok, how to play video in terminal
<Deet`> does LinCity no longer work for kde4?
<JustinasLelys> from terminal you just can to launch video player that plays video
<Deet`> also: is there any way to get the old pachage manager back? where you can browse the catagories and such?
<Deet`> package*
<alexdevillx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1rMw3WCUM
<yofel> Deet`: install 'apper'
<Linkmaster> yofel: flash now works, java doesn't...I'll figure it out I think
<yofel> Linkmaster: what do you need java for?
<Linkmaster> my friend wants to play runescape
<BluesKaj> tell to go outside and haul some rocks around :)
<Linkmaster> hahah, he's got an addiction, and wondering outside won't help him
<Mark_> Hi Girls
<yofel> hm, but java shows up in about:plugins?
<Linkmaster> let me see
<Linkmaster> wait, yeah it does. I went to 'tools -> addons -> plugins' and its in there
<TheEvilPhoenix> Mark_:  wrong network
<yofel> Linkmaster: if the game still doesn't work then it probably needs the one from oracle
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<TheEvilPhoenix> yofel:  whats the oracle java package name?
<Linkmaster> yofel: yeah, thats probably the case
<TheEvilPhoenix> is it still java-sun6-blah?
<alexdevillx> what?
<yofel> trying to find the PPA as it's not in partner anymore
<yofel> Linkmaster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52154/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-sun-java
<Linkmaster> yofel: thanks
<yofel> TheEvilPhoenix: for those packages that still exist it's indeed sun-java6-*
<yofel> although they're unsupported now
<TheEvilPhoenix> yofel:  in 11.04?
<yofel> in 11.10
<TheEvilPhoenix> what about 11.04?
 * TheEvilPhoenix hasnt upgraded yet :P
<yofel> still in partner
<Mamarok> Mark_: you should really behave, sending PMs without asking is very impolite. This is a warning!
<Mark_> ok
<Mark_> let's to the second warning?
<vivimori> ciao
<alexdevillx> I'm gonna do linux! SUDOOO
<alexdevillx> Ok, how to caca and view video in terminal
<alexdevillx> like in ssh
<BarkingFish> Hi guys. I asked earlier in here about this, and got disconnected before i got a reply.  I have a new wireless PCI card for my PC, but it has a weird chipset and I don't have drivers in-kernel for it.  I can't do it through ndiswrapper, as it doesn't have a usb ident that I can see. Anyone got ideas on the driver I need please?
<BarkingFish> The card is a Netgear WG311 Version 2, running the Texas Instruments ACX111 chipset
<genii-around> BarkingFish: What vendor-device code does it have?  eg: the [XXXX:XXX]  result of lspci -nn
<al-maisan> Is there a way to filter "has (quit|joined)" messages in quassel?
<BarkingFish> hold on a sec, genii-around - I'll get that for you.
<BarkingFish> genii-around, 104c:9066
<BarkingFish> 03:04.0 Network controller [0280]: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<Euathlus> hey guys who has better compatibility with kubuntu, intel atom (new cedar trail) or amd with c-60? And does Kubuntu support HDMI?
<al-maisan>  /msg NickServ identify WryrowEwd_ovMyp5
<fumblnoob> How would one go about re-installing audio drivers?  I tried to install a driver direct from realtek and it's now completely hosed.
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Apparently somewhere around Jaunty the driver was dropped from Ubuntu. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/428276
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428276 in Ubuntu "wifi card not recognized in ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala" [Undecided,Invalid]
<genii-around> BarkingFish: You could try with ndiswrapper if you have the Windows drivers handy
<JustinasLelys> Hello, if I have KDE 4.7.2 from backports, is there any reason to upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10?
<BarkingFish> genii-around, I was always under the impression you couldn't use ndiswrapper on PCI devices, I thought that was for USB only :)
<BarkingFish> If I can use ndiswrapper with that code, I may as well give it a shot
<BarkingFish> i just have to find the drivers :)
<BarkingFish> i'm gonna drop off, see you in a while
<vehemoth> I recall seeing something about a special way to view more information about kde proecesses, any ideas what it was?
<genii-around> vehemoth: Not offhand. But if you use ksysguard, you can right-click on any process and look at the detailed memory information
<vehemoth> genii-around: I think it was to do with seeing kde processes that you couldn't see normally as they run under some daemon or something
<vehemoth> I think it was also an option of two command line tools
<genii-around> vehemoth: Ah, no idea then, sorry.
<vehemoth> genii-around: It's just a tad anoyying that I can't remember what I was reading, but thanks for the help
<RandomRoger> Does anyone know how to switch the clock on the panel to 12 hour display ?
<vehemoth> anybody know how those docks tell kwin to minimize the window?
<yofel> RandomRoger:system settings -> locale -> date and time
<yofel> go to time format and read the tooltip
<BarkingFish> yofel, I'm glad you posted that, I've been trying to do that for ages. I just followed the tooltip, and my time hasn't changed.
<BarkingFish> I'm now set pH:MM:SS AMPM - but my clock is still showing 24H
<yofel> logout maybe, I know it didn't change immediately either when I tried ti
<BarkingFish> ok, give me a sec and I'll brb
<Linkmaster> yo
<Linkmaster> * yofel: I still get the "install missing plugin" or a grey screen still
<yofel> installed sun java?
<Linkmaster> yofel: yes
<yofel> removed icedtea?
<Linkmaster> no, let me try that
<BarkingFish> That got it yofel. I'm running in 12h format now :)
<BarkingFish> my click is now displaying like my old digital watch, 10:52 P
<Linkmaster> yofel: it works now. I chucked the icedtea/openJDK* off the system, thanks! I completely forgot about removing it
<vehemoth> how do I skip an argument in qdbus (Qstring etc.)
<hexacode> hey you guys. how do i fix broken pipes? and why do they break?   the way im using them is as follows "mkfifo logpipe" "tail -f logpipe" tail -f access.log access.log.1 >> logpipe"
<vehemoth> shouldn't you have | between each command?
<vehemoth> eg. mkfifo logpipe | tail -f logpipe | tail -f access.llog access.log.q >> logpipe
<natman> anyone have any issues with muon and update icons?
<natman> anyone have any issues with muon and update icons?
<Wensley> ...oh crap, in order to compile the driver for my wireless card, I need to download make
<TheEvilPhoenix>  ubuntu-dev-tools perhaps?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<KimLaroux> make doesn't come default with Ubuntu anymore?
<sithlord48> you need to install build-essental package.
<sithlord48> kubuntu is not ubuntu...
<TheEvilPhoenix> sithlord48:  ubuntu-dev-tools iirc has makke in it
<TheEvilPhoenix> all cli tools
<TheEvilPhoenix> iirc, its in the repos :/
<sithlord48> that might be so but you want to install the build-essental package. it will get you all the essental stuff for building
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<hexacode> hey you guys. how do i fix broken pipes? and why do they break?   the way im using them is as follows "mkfifo logpipe" "tail -f logpipe" tail -f access.log access.log.1 >> logpipe"
<sithlord48> it might even pull the ubuntu-dev-tools package.
<vehemoth> hexacode: does this not work? mkfifo logpipe | tail -f logpipe | tail -f access.log access.log.q >> logpipe
<hexacode> vehemoth: thats a bit confusing
<hexacode> i dont get that first part mkfifo logpipe | tail -f logpipe
<hexacode> what are you piping into tail -f ?
<vehemoth> hexacode:well I dont get your command, try this cat test.txt | grep text
<hexacode> ah let me explain
<hexacode> my apache logs, access.log and access.log1  are constantly being written to by apache. they are growing
<vehemoth> cat reads the file and pipes it into grep which echo's any lines containing 'text'
<hexacode> so if i did cat, it would only give me a moment snapshot
<hexacode> but
<vehemoth> hexacode: it was just an example
<hexacode> well the pipe is dead
<hexacode> i dont know why
<hexacode> it has died twice on me
<hexacode> it worked like all day then died
<natman> i dont get any update icon from Muon, after my fresh install of kubuntu 11.10 - any ideas?
<vehemoth> hexacode: okay now I see what mkfifo does, I just use | to pipe it but I'm assuming there's a reason you are using mkfifo. if so then I suggest asking in #bash as you will likely get better help than I can provide
<hexacode> hey thanks for trying though
<bubu_> help
<bubu_> :)
<bubu_> #help
<bubu_> .help
<Wensley> oh ugh, my wireless card manufacturer only supplies drivers for linux kernel 2.6... what are the odds of that driver still working on 3.0?
#kubuntu 2011-10-29
<knat> is there a way to run a program from the start menu as root?
<vehemoth> knat: you could add another entry for it. or in krunner kdesu then the application name. But that's as best as I can think of
<hexacode> hey you guys i use ps -ax to get tasks then i use kill -s 15 pid
<hexacode> but they dont work
<hexacode> processes are still in ps -ax after i attempt to kill them
<hexacode> whats up with that?
<vehemoth> you can you the process name with pkill
<hexacode> ya but why wont they die my way
<vehemoth> The  default signal for kill is TERM.
<vehemoth> which means it doesn't kill the program, it just tells it to terminate
<vehemoth> which the program can ignore
<hexacode> vehemoth:  so how do i kill it then
<hexacode> pkill didnt work either
<hexacode> ive got these tail processes holding on to dying pipes
<hexacode> and they keep spawning them after i remove them
<vehemoth> man kill, has some information if you can read it. I'm just looking at it now
<hexacode> thanks
<vehemoth> kill -9
<vehemoth> I think
<hexacode> vehemoth:  thanks
<hexacode> it worked
<vehemoth> cool
<vehemoth> hexacode: you any good with dbus?
<hexacode> nah why?
<vehemoth> hexacode: I'm having trouble with it, just wondering
<hexacode> sorry . wish i could help
<vehemoth> hexacode: I wish I could find help for plasma-windowed. Anyway good luck with your apache?
<hexacode> ya apache
<hexacode> thanks
<hexacode> what are you working on/
<hexacode> ?
<vehemoth> getting plasmoids to play nicely outside of kde
<hexacode> hmm :P im on gnome so im not even sure wat that is
<vehemoth> would be much easier if I knew C and C++ or whatever it's written in
<hexacode> hmm ive done a bit of c++ a while ago
<vehemoth> I'm suprised your not asking on #ubuntu than, anyway plasmoids are the widget things. like the clock, the menu, the notifications, folders on the desktop
<hexacode> and let me guess its using the dbus library?
<hexacode> are you developing for plasmoid or you just want it so badly to port over?
<vehemoth> well tthere is plasma-windowed
<vehemoth> which allows you to run each of the plasmoids in it's own window
<vehemoth> I'm just trying to control them better because there's no point in having a menu in it's own window
<vehemoth> it's much better to have a button on your bar to open it
<vehemoth> same with the calendar
<vehemoth> and the notifications go off the screen which I haven't found a fix for yet
<Daskreech> vehemoth: You can probably use qdbus
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I guessed that, can you help with Could not convert '()' to type 'QVariantList'
<vehemoth> I can't find anything that it can convert
<Daskreech> Wensley: Not too bad. KDE 2.6 and 3.0 are the same thing
<Daskreech> vehemoth: you are converting a null to a list?
<vehemoth> I don't want to send it anything as far as I can tell
<vehemoth> I can't get it to convert it even if I do send something
<vehemoth> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/kC4Lvnwp this is what I'm trying to do
<Daskreech> You are raising a window?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: yes
<vehemoth> Daskreech: when trying qdbus org.kde.knotify /Notify event string:activate string:kwin "(" ")" string: "(" ")" "(" ")" int32:-1 int64:0
<vehemoth> I get an output of 0
<Daskreech> Hmm ok
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Sorry not paying attention here very much. Maybe #KDE are you trying to get Knotify to send you a message when a window is raised?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: but dbus-send tells me it's badly formed
<vehemoth> I have a dock, I clicked on the icon that raised firefox
<vehemoth> and that's what was in the pastebin
<Daskreech> vehemoth: dbus-send and qdbus are different. (granted qdbus is a front end for dbus) but they take different arguments
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I know, I was formatting them differently
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Ah yep. Not paying attention :)
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I think it's just that KDE is too self enclosed XD, it's horrindously difficult to get it to work with other environments
<vehemoth> Daskreech: anyway thanks for trying
<vehemoth> I'll just go play xmoto as I have spent hours on this and got nowhere
<Daskreech> vehemoth: ha ha I've generally found that to be false once you step out of core
<Daskreech> vehemoth: what's the objective?
<phiscribe> what is a totem like video/streaming player for kde anybody?
<phiscribe> besides dragon (no playlist no youtube search ect)
<Daskreech> phiscribe: would kaffeine work?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: To get the kde menu working outside of kde
<Daskreech> vehemoth: is it running in plasma?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: well not truelly outside of kde, I still use kwin and krunner
<phiscribe> perhaps, might just pull in totem a all its gobble gook, what about getting multimeedia keys o keyboard and remote to work, is there some magic package
<Daskreech> the application menus are all plasma based
<vehemoth> Daskreech: plasma-windowed, it's fine except for what seems to be a badly rendered drop shadow
<Daskreech> vehemoth: ah well that's different #plasma would be the place to ask about that.
<vehemoth> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2010/04/plasmoids-in-windows.html
<vehemoth> Daskreech: how many people do you know that use it, there's a bunch of bug reports that they don't seem to care about
<Daskreech> I haven't looked but they have been doing a lot of rounds recently for Plasma Active so might be a while till they get back to Bug fixing
<Daskreech> About 6 months ago plasma was killing bugs like crazy and currently they are the biggest accumulator of new bugs
<vehemoth> hmm
<vehemoth> I'm more worried about the notifications plasmoid
<vehemoth> that has usablity bugs but renders fine
<Daskreech> vehemoth: if you have a bug in particular tell me and I'll follow up for you
<phiscribe> what can give the sytem (dolphin i guess mostly) thumbnail views of SVG and Video files?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: did you file a usabilty bug? those are collected and addressed at sprints
<vehemoth> Daskreech: should I file a bug report and give you a link?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: if one doesn't exist
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I'm going to see if I can solve the notifications one through dbus or something else first
<Daskreech> phiscribe: I think that strigi does that unless it's too large a file
<Daskreech> vehemoth: what are you trying to get done? Just give me the workflow. I'll try see if I can get an answer by tomorrow
<phiscribe> ah i fogot Daskreech, fresh install i bet its file size
<vehemoth> it's that you can't seem to set an area that they stay in, like in plasma-desktop you cna drag them around but the won't go over the bar or out of the screen
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Ah and if that's not tehre then they have no constraints?
<Daskreech> and dbus popups are a little problematic ?
<vehemoth> well, the little windows are the right size. but there's a controller window that sets the top and left limit. nothing seems to set the bottom and right
<vehemoth> they work fine on the left side on the screen
<vehemoth> but not on the right or the bottom
<vehemoth> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=plasma-windowed
<vehemoth> Daskreech: though there does seem to be a lot of bug reports for notifications
<vehemoth> I'll read through a few, some at a glance seem to cover it
<Daskreech> vehemoth: ok if you can vote on them and jsut shoot me the bug numbers
<vehemoth> sweet as
<vehemoth> how long ago was notifications update. a lot of these bug reports are very old
<profesor> hola
<profesor> adios
<profesor> hola
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vehemoth> Daskreech: I think notifications has been updated since the bugs that deal with my problem so the problem will be different. I'm going to open a new bug report
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Fair enough
<vehemoth> Daskreech: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285225
<ubottu> KDE bug 285225 in notifications "Notifications don't stay within an area when using plasma-windowed (also usefull for plasma-desktop)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<vehemoth> thank you
<vehemoth> if the kde notifications didn't look so dammed nice I wouldn't be here :)
<phiscribe> yeah hehe kde is good looking (high maintainece though)
<phiscribe> i want the flash on this system, i wanna look flashy for visitors hehe
<vehemoth> phiscribe: yeah, I originally installed it to show off how good linux could look and now I use it full time
<vehemoth> phiscribe: might have to go back to my tiling WM to be truelly productive again :)
<phiscribe> hey i was using chrome in 11.04 and it was screwy with sync and extensions, it would never update them or sense they were updated, do i need to go to another system and remove them ya think?  maybe chromium
<phiscribe> unlike many i like google trackng my ever move
<vehemoth> not a clue. I use firefox, you can always try it though
<Daskreech> vehemoth: kwin does tiling if that's what you want
<vehemoth> Daskreech: where did that come from
<Daskreech> [22:22] <vehemoth> phiscribe: might have to go back to my tiling WM to be truelly productive again :)
<phiscribe> i remember productive
<vehemoth> oh, yeah I know. But unless it can do stumpwm quality... anyway I'm enjoying using my mouse for a while. It's just that kde I'm spending so much time customising :)
<Daskreech> vehemoth: Lol I know I spent like 3 years customizing Linux when I first started. tweaked the bells and cron out of everything
<vehemoth> Daskreech: guess I've got a while to go than, though I've done some pretty awesome stuff like automatice theme switching that matched the automatic wallpaper switching so it all tied in nicely
<vehemoth> man there are getting to be some awesome linux games
<Daskreech> Yep
<Daskreech>  happypenguin.org
<vehemoth> you a gamer?
<vehemoth> up for a game of xonotic?
<phiscribe> games? linux?  blblblawablblawa huh?
<SIR_Taco> phiscribe: just read all that myself haha
<phiscribe> guess we gotta name him to call him out, hey vehemoth, what cho talking about willus
<vehemoth> Xonotic
<vehemoth> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1JNLBJMB14&feature=related
<vehemoth> some levels have vehicles
<SIR_Taco> ah, not what I was expecting, but nice
<phiscribe> vehemoth: is it dependant on your mahcines speed, that is if your machine is average and his is super, are you gonna get fragged day and night
<phiscribe> dikikam looks like linux final got a full featured image manager
<vehemoth> phiscribe: I don't know where that came from but I'll probably get fragged anyway. I don't actually play games much
<phiscribe> vehemoth: some 1st pesons are very senstive to lag and processing power, if your system doesnt match your oppenent, the delay will be unequitable, but not all games just some, seems like more so in linux
<vehemoth> phiscribe: oh, I think it also depends on skill, but gear certainly gives an advantage
<phiscribe> given equivalent skills, but a good game design mitigates that
<vehemoth> phiscribe: okay, well I assume my machine isn't too good when I get 30fps sometimes dropping to as low as 7 on that game near max settings
<vehemoth> seeing as the makers say it's roughly 2006 graphics or something
<phiscribe> i might try it another day, need to avoid games for a bit, (crap to do do do), plus i got startcraft lurking in the wings
<vehemoth> nice
<phiscribe> man does digikam INSIST on all the images being in one folder??? i got folders over 3 local drives and 10 network ones i want to manager
 * phiscribe discovers #digikam
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> phiscribe: Does it?
<phiscribe> Daskreech: it seems to :(
<Daskreech> phiscribe: lol the frist tooltip I get on opening it tells me I can have remote images in the collection
<Daskreech> phiscribe: And indeed they are right there. What version of Digikam?
<phiscribe> frudge the manaul is a version behind
<phiscribe> 2.1.1 but the manual seems like from 1.2
<Daskreech> Ah I'm on 2.2
<phiscribe> i want 2.2, i want the facial reck
<Daskreech> Grab it
<phiscribe> but when i add a  ppa (last time i tried with 11.04) it fouled up my world
<phiscribe> need a better ppa it would seem
<phiscribe> or compile, but i dont want to have to comile all the kipi stuff too
<phiscribe> Daskreech: ok the changlog shows digikam (2:2.1.1-0ubuntu1) oneiric; but about shows Version 2.1.1
<phiscribe> so is that 2.2 or not
<Daskreech> That's 2.1
<Daskreech> ignore the number before the :
<phiscribe> did you compile your?
<Daskreech> Nope
<Daskreech> Don't know how I got it. I just opened it awhile ago but I'm normally pretty far ahead on the upgrade cycle
<Daskreech> Round about now I'd normally be on KDE 4.8
<phiscribe> id love the cutting edge if it werent so bloody
<Daskreech> phiscribe: Guess you love the dull edge then :)
<phiscribe> Daskreech: depends on the enviroment, working hard, dull means solid, stationary, successfull, i dont want my os to be a moving target as dependable as spanish fly on a date, (not very),  if im nerding out i want it to puke technology from the cpu u thru the lan and back to the dev's brain while i laugh gleefuly
<Daskreech> Sounds a lot like having two (maybe three) computers then
<phiscribe> i got 5 atm
<phiscribe> well 6 if you count the PII, but its out to pasture
<Daskreech> So it's on the snoring edge?
<phiscribe> good for streaming audio, about all i do with it
<phiscribe> im bummed out, my web cam go crushed ....eyeballing the super glue
<Daskreech> how?
<phiscribe> im moving stuff arond, just built an office, a box got laid on it
<phiscribe> i get a cot tonight, the bed isnt even asemebled
<Wensley> phiscribe: sounds totally awesome
<phiscribe> yeah!
<Wensley> just built my own office as well
<Wensley> *high five*
<Wensley> just today switched out the cardboard box desk for a random piece of furniture
<phiscribe> x^5
<phiscribe> well i got a 13 inch tv going! so i can listen to something as i lay in my cot
<phiscribe> i think im near my crash zone  *yawn*
<phiscribe> gnight
<Daskreech> Night
<SiegeLord> Anyone have trouble installing the Catalyst driver (11.9) in 11.10?
<SiegeLord> After installing, if I run aticonfig it complains that it can't find libGL.so.1
<WyCKyD>  Installed kubuntu 11.10 3 days ago and I have a wireless adapter (Linksys AE1000 USB) I had it installed on 11.04 but when I try to install it, I get a message saying that make is not installed. I can't get make because the wifi is my only internet connection and don't have internet until I compile the linksys driver
<WyCKyD> Doesn't make get installed when you install kubuntu?
<vehemoth> no anymore I think
<WyCKyD> @vehemoth any ideas on how to get it installed? Thx for responding and helping
<vehemoth> you can download the .deb from the repository
<WyCKyD> I can access my windows drive through kubuntu, if I can download the package on windows, I could install it through kubuntu
<vehemoth> you can also use apt-get to download but not install
<vehemoth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<WyCKyD> I can't download in kubuntu, because no internet. I have to do it through winblows
<WyCKyD> let me check that...brb...thx again
<ubuntu> hy i install upgrade to kubuntu 11.10 - and have crash, system run but without network (i have lan connection) and many errors, now im on live kubuntu on this computer can sombady help my fix it ?
<vehemoth> ubuntu: I can't think of anything other than fressh install
<WyCKyD> vehemoth: the dependencies are going to drive me crazy, but I will do it. Thanks very much for your help
<vehemoth> WyCKyD: yeah, I've tried it before
<ubuntu> hm, i havce manyu settings i dont want lost it
<ubuntu> is not possibloe to check packages from live ?
<frogonwheels> ubuntu: a fresh install but copying your home dir  (esp .kde) works pretty well.  I did this from 32bit to 64bit linux with few issues.
<ubuntu> i know but i talk abouit php, apache2, dns, lan, 1 wire network settings this is not user this is system settings
<ubuntu> mayby is possbible chrot to this distro and fix it ?
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/LUS9i
<ubuntu> i weant mount
<ubuntu> http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<ubuntu> i teraz od razu apt-get update ?
<ubuntu> no od razu bledyu
<ubuntu> http://wklej.to/clyht
<Sysi> creative audigy2, on kubuntu 10.10 - 11.10 I only get grey noise from speakers, with and withput pulseaudio, on xubuntu working normally with and without pulseaudio
<Sysi> kubuntu 10.04 without pulseaudio worked normally
<Sysi> I tested 11.10 from liveusb, worked when playing html5 audio/video with rekonq but broke to only grey noise when entered sound preferences
<Sysi> works on fedora KDE, 14 or 15, same kde version than one of non-working kubuntus
<mirrakor> Hi there, is there a way to stop akonadi asking for the kwalletpassword on every sessionstartup?
<alexdevillx> installing ubuntu on my android....
<nicolas_> Hi everyone
<mirrakor> Hi nicolas_
<mirrakor> Can someone please test a mailto link in KDE(i.e. any KDE app should have some in the about dialog) and tell me if kmail opens a new mail with a recipient? (cause it only opens blank mails for me)
<nicolas_> I have a problem with thunderbird and gmail. When I write an email, it seems like thunderbird automatically sends it every 5 minute or so, but it is not visible to me (the window doesn't close...).
<nicolas_> This can be very embarassing, when the first draft is sent
<nicolas_> It seems like the problem is only with my gmail account and not with my professional one. Is it related to IMAP?
<nicolas_> If anyone have a clue it would be great
<mirrakor> nicolas_:  sorry, I didn't get it :D
<nicolas_> mirrakor: I'm using Thunderbird, and I do have the email address in the email field (just tested) when I click on mailtos
<mirrakor> yeah, that's how it should be *gg*
<mirrakor> So thunderbird sends your mail while you're writing it?
<nicolas_> mirrakor: yes!
<nicolas_> mirrakor: I guess you guess how embarassing this can be
<mirrakor> are you sure? (like start composing a new mail, type in some "foobar" and leave it open for ten minutes)
<mirrakor> Cause I think he's checking for new mails every 5 minutes
<nicolas_> of course there is the solution of writing the mail in kate and then copy paste... but i'd like it to work properly
<nicolas_> well, I just wrote a mail and there are 5 versions in my sent box
<nicolas_> maybee there's a shortcut that I hit not on purpose when I write, that sends the message
<mirrakor> Probably Strg+S or Strg+Enter, but that should close the mail as well
<mirrakor> nicolas_: This is a very odd behavior - I presume your gmail account is connected via IMAP?! (Unfortunately I have to leave now, but will be back later, to open a new mail, write one of your email addresses in the TO field (Not your Gmail address!) and let it open for 15 minutes, to verify this issue :) )
<mirrakor> Cause maybe it is just some strange "draft" syncing thing
<nicolas_> Ok, thank you
<nicolas_> I'll try sending from my gmail to my professional address
<nicolas_> as you said leaving it for 15 min
<mirrakor> nicolas_: yes, this is to verify it actually sends the mails and not just some syncing to your gmail account thing
<nicolas_> mirrakor: ok ;-)
<mirrakor> actually this interests me :D are you around again this evening?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mirrakor> hi and bye BluesKaj
<kerloi> Hi all. I just obtained a big printer from a friend, I'm trying to make it work on kubuntu but I have some real weird problems while printing (no color, character errors ...) and I can't make the scanner work either. I know very few things about how printer and scanner are managed under linux so I'm a bit lost ...
<lelamal_> hi all, I have problems with audio levels. When I try to change volume levels with kmix, nothing changes. I can go all the way down and mute it, but as soon as I raise it a little bit it's as if it were already at maximum level. If I keep raising it, the volume remains the same. Volume from Amarok works flawessly, instead. Can anyone help me please?
<BluesKaj> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure none of the ctrl boxes are muted with an "M" , use the "M" key to unmute and the arrow keys to navigate and increase or decrease the volume
<kerloi> Ok so I suppose that if the brand name doesn't appear on the list, I have no chance to make it work :(
<BluesKaj> kerloi, lexmark ?
<kerloi> BluesKaj: konica
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: thanks for that I'll try it now
<BluesKaj> kerloi, almost as rare as lexmark in terms of support
<kerloi> the sane project says that the model 1690MF is supported and I have the 1680MF so maybe I can have a chance with that ?
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: I've checked the levels and they look just fine. I get the same result when I control the volume level in alsa via master
<natman> hi, anyone having problems with muon update icons?
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: but when I control it via PCM or Surround I get a smooth correct fade in/out
<lelamal_> is there a way I can control volume this correct way from kmix as well?
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, ok , I use the volume ctrl on my speaker system , and have all the software ctrls maxxed
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, yeah the digital vol ctrl works well
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: I see, I just hoped I could fix this kmix issue
<jogdish> hi, anyone having problems with muon update icons?
<Sysi> lelamal_: can't you set "master channel" in kmix preferences?
<BluesKaj> kmix is just a gui for alsamixer , they're linked, lelamal_
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: I see
<lelamal_> Sysi: nope, I remember once there was a way to choose the master channel, but can't see it anymore
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, do you have pulseaudio installed . maybe pavucontrol will help if you do
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: I guess I have it, it's a fresh installation of Oneiric
<BluesKaj> lel the kmix vol ctrl is the master channel
<BluesKaj> lelamal_,^
<kamilnadeem> hi
<kamilnadeem> BlesKaj you there ?
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj*
<BluesKaj> yeah kamilnadeem ?
<kamilnadeem> I have done a fresh install of kubuntu 11.10 but the automute on startup is still there
<kamilnadeem> I have opened alsamixer and disabled automute
<kamilnadeem> but what was teh command you said to run after that I don't remember?
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: I only have this on kmix, which is the master channel, and even if I try to change it from the menu there are no other options: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/snapshot1mu.png/
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, sudo alsactl store
<kamilnadeem> thanks blueskaj
<kamilnadeem> also what was the file to install to get preview of Video files in dolphin?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, there's no guarantee that command will hold if you have pulseaudio
<kamilnadeem> well it worked previous lets see :)
<BluesKaj> lelamal , you can set the master in alsamixer using the arrow keys
<kamilnadeem> remembered it , ffmpegthumbs it was :)
<kamilnadeem> ok will be taking your leave now
<kamilnadeem> bye
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: please bear with me, I'm a noob. Let me see if I got this right. Do you mean I can change master channel in alsa? Meaning I can make PCM master channel? And if so, how do I use the arrow keys to make this change?
<BluesKaj> crank up the pcm
<lelamal_> it's all up
<BluesKaj> with up/dowm arrow key, navigate alsamixer with the < > keys
<lelamal_> so basically if I want to turn volume up/down, rather than using kmix I should use a konsole and call up alsa, is this what you're implying?
<lelamal_> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, no if you turn the kmix down alsa master should also go down ...at least it used to work that way. I use the spdif digital out so I'm not entirely sure  anymore ...I don't have speaker connected
<BluesKaj> speakers
<BluesKaj> to my soundcard
<lelamal_> yes, it goes down in fact. Well I see. Thanks for your help, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> lelamal_, np , here's to musical enjoyment :)
<lelamal_> :)
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how to get preview of video files in dolphin/?
<Nova685> how do you change the icon them in kubuntu 11.10 since its not under system/appearances?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, open with then choose your player and make the file association by checking "remember application association of this type..."
<Nova685> theme*
<BluesKaj> Nova685,system settings>application appearance>icons
<Nova685> just said its not there
<Nova685> it may be in 11.04 but not in 11.10
<BluesKaj> Nova685, "get new themes"
<Nova685> oh "application" ....
<Nova685> thx
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj I have made it to run with smplayer , still no preview of video files?
<kamilnadeem> last time installing the ffmpegthumbs did it , i dont get why it is not working this time around?
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, is ffmpeg thmbnails installed ?
<kamilnadeem> yeah
<kamilnadeem> well ffmpeg is not installed , is that the reason?
<kamilnadeem> well still not working after installing ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, did you install ffmpeg thumbnailer as well ?
<kamilnadeem> no only ffmpegthumbs , so do I install thumbnailer?
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg needs to be installed yes, best to just install kubuntu-restricted-extras and the medibuntu repos
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<kamilnadeem> there ffmpegthumbnailer and kffmpegthumbnailer , which one to install?
<kamilnadeem> also I have installed kubunt restricted extras
<kamilnadeem> so no need for the medibuntu?
<BluesKaj> read about medibuntu , then decide
<kamilnadeem> ok and whcih thumbnailer my friend?
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg
<kamilnadeem> ok done
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is essentail
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuff to do
<kamilnadeem> yeah had installled it previously
<kamilnadeem> nope no preview
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> I will restart and see
<kamilnadeem> thanks
<alexandru1012> hello
<alexandru1012> can someone give me a .deb for installing kernel 2.6.39.4-generic-pae
<kamilnadeem> how to get preview of video files in dolphin?
<kamilnadeem> have installed ffmpegthumbs and other stuff but still no luck ?
<kamilnadeem> brb
<alexandru1012> hello
<mas_> whats up everyone
<kamilnadeem> I am back
<kamilnadeem> yeah so anyhelp on getting preview of video files in dolphin
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, open with gwenview?
<kamilnadeem> open .flv file with gwenview
<kamilnadeem> yes opened it
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj still nothing
<kamilnadeem> brb
<lelamal_> kamilnadeem: you can play the preview of a video/audio file from the information panel in Dolphin. If by preview you mean thumbnail, then I don't know.
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, right click on the file , "open with" , choose multimedia>dragonplyer or vlc whatever you have in the list , then check remember file association, cliclk ok.
<BluesKaj> seems obsessed with thumbnails for some reason
<oxymoron> How do I prevent laptop in Kubuntu from hybernate, blackout screen when watching movie in VLC for instance?
<BluesKaj> oxymoron, turn off the screensaver
<oxymoron> BluesKaj: I want screensaver, just not when I am using programs like VLC
<Peace-> oxymoron: you need to configure vlc i guess
<oxymoron> Peace-: I do not find any setting to provent Kubuntu from blackout screen in VLC unfortuantly.
<oxymoron> it is not really nice when looking on a movie and suddenly computer just goes black.
<Peace-> oxymoron: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/29/plasma-desktopZm1348.jpg
<Peace-> oxymoron: google vlc screensaver
<Peace-> ...
<lelamal_> oxymoron: as far as I can remember it's an old bug in VLC. It shouldn't happen with another player, say dragon player. Try it.
<lorenza> hi
<oxymoron> Peace-: I checked now and have that setting on, prevent supending on inactivity, does not help.
<oxymoron> lelamal_: IMO Kubuntu itself could check if any video players are running or so, and prevent itself from going into screen svaer mode.
<kamilnadeem> I am back
<kamilnadeem> lelamal I mean the thumbnail
<lelamal_> kamilnadeem: then I don't know, sorry
<kamilnadeem> no prob
<Peace-> oxymoron: xdg-screensaver suspend $WINDOWID
<kamilnadeem> Hi Peace
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: hi
<kamilnadeem> you have chosen such a beautiful nick :)
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: that is my nick on irc on wordpress  i am nowardev
<Peace-> xD
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> Peace have you enabled preview of video files dolphin ?
<Peace-> of course
<kamilnadeem> how?
<kamilnadeem> I am trying ffmpegthumbs but it is not working
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: ok it's installed ?
<Peace->  sudo apt-get install kffmpegthumbnailer
<kamilnadeem> ok installing
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: then you have to go on dolphin settings ... and activate that
<kamilnadeem> how>?
<Peace-> it's made for old computer so ... to get a ligher file manager they did this stuff...
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/29/plasma-desktopzS1348.jpg
<Peace-> see the screenshot
<kamilnadeem> thanks brother , finally :)
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: read my blog
<kamilnadeem> ok , going to check it
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/setkubuntuproperly/
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: if you have a fast computer you don't need the first stuff...
<Peace-> just check what you need to install and how to configure dolphin
<oxymoron> Hi, I get permission error 403 when trying to access my Dropbox folder, which has group www-data and owner is me. How to get apache to get permissions to read folder correctly?
<kamilnadeem> excellent blog title
<Peace-> oxymoron: if you are owner ... you can access
<Peace-> .. i can't undestand well the problem btw
<kamilnadeem> Peace my desktop is fairly well put for linux(2.4gh core2duo,2gb ram, xfx9800gt card)
<Peace-> if you have a dropbox folder ...  you have a folder in your computer ...
<Peace-> that is syncronized with the server of dropbox
<Peace-> so ...
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: you don't need to speed it .. i guess it should be working well
<Peace-> and fast
<kamilnadeem> yeah
<oxymoron> Peace-: The permission is myself as owner and www-data as group, to make both myself and apache able to read from it, but wont work. I exeperienced trouble with this earlier, but do not remember how to fix
<kamilnadeem> Peace my previous installation was working fine until I installed ubuntu-one and it all  got messed up . that is why had to do a new installation
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: ubuntu one?
<Peace-> sorry i su dropbox
<Peace-> well.. kfiledrop
<Peace-> or something like that
<kamilnadeem> yeah , but jupiter broadcasting guys took kubuntu and canonical to task for this reason
<oxymoron> Peace-: Possible to make apache2 to use myself as user/group instead of www-data?
<Peace-> oxymoron: sorry i dunno well apache2 but i guess it should be a file.conf for apache...
<Peace-> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kamilnadeem> Also you have mentioned recorditnow but it is not as good as recordmydesktop as I tried it in my previous install also there is no qt-recordmydesktop in the repos
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: you don't need of that software btw...
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: i guess is faster this ... from shell
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/how-to-screencast/
<kamilnadeem> thanks
<kamilnadeem> Peace check this http://i.imgur.com/mGAl8.png
<kamilnadeem> I have installed kfaenza but the chromium doesn't uses it for its folder
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: i am sorry but for that kind of stuff i  will call me a complete noob
<Peace-> :)
<Fallballa> firefox doesn't use theme as well
<kamilnadeem> it is not a biggie
<kamilnadeem> :)
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: maybe you need to install the theme for gtk appliocation
<Peace-> i mean faenza
<kamilnadeem> ok
<Peace-> gnome-icon theme faenza somethign like that
<Peace-> but i am not sure about that
<kamilnadeem> Peace on my previous install I had added the kubuntu ppa to get 4.7.2 but this time I updated and I am on 4.7.2 , but rekonq is still not .8
<kamilnadeem> which version of reconkq do you have on your system
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: i use a ppa for rekonq
<Peace-> but for me rekonq sucks
<Peace-> i use chromium \konqueror
<kamilnadeem> I also have chromium and firefox
<Peace-> and when i have to print selection ... firefox
<Peace-> suck sad thing
<Peace-> -suck
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> such
<Peace-> :D
<Mesaph> I just installed the new kubuntu on my netbook, but it already crashed 3 times. Where can i find the logs? (was something about "panic occured, switching back to text console")
<mas_> sound like the video card or other hardware related issue
<Peace-> Mesaph: /var/log
<Mesaph> thx
<Peace-> Mesaph: for X
<Peace-> Mesaph: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Peace-> that should be the file
<Mesaph> it happened 3 times on various activities on the laptop ... i hope i find something useful in the log file ...
<Peace-> Mesaph: video card?
<kamilnadeem> did you guys checked this magazine http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-54/
<kamilnadeem> I find them to be excellent
<Mesaph> Peace: Intel graphics media accelerator 950
<Peace-> Mesaph: mm wtf it should work fine
<oxymoron> Peace-: i still do ntot get it, I changed User and Group to Oxymoron in apache2 httpd.conf directives and all files changed to correct mode for user/group Oxymoron, STILL DO NOT work at all? I just get permission error in log. Just permission denied
<Mesaph> Peace: cant find anything in the Xorg.0.log
<Peace-> oxymoron: sorry like i said before i don't know about apache
<Peace-> Mesaph: ls /var/log/  | grep -i xorg
<oxymoron> Peace-: Sorry nvm, I did a apache2 reload instead of restart after last change, now it works :D
<mas_> oxy are you using the default location ?
<mas_> k
<Mesaph> Xorg.0.log Xorg.0.log.old
<Mesaph> Peace: searched both files for "panic occured", nothing found
<Mesaph> mmh gotta go. But thanks for the help, will continue trying later.
<oxymoron> mas_: yes
<kamilnadeem> Peace can you direct to me to some kubunutu cutomisation sites other than kde-look so I get some beautification for my my desktop
<mas_> Thanks kamilnadeem , i will check out full circle
<kamilnadeem> okay mas_
<BluesKaj> full circle is mostly "ubuntu" stuff , not much kde
<kamilnadeem> Yes and by the virtue of that kubuntu and every buntu comes under their stream , thet provide some really informative stuff
<kamilnadeem> they*
<oxymoron> This makes me nuts, next problem. How to install phpmyadmin? After I installed it, localhost/phpmyadmin does not work, it does not find the alias provided my phpmyadmin package, like apache do not know about it. How to configure apache2 for phpmyadmin?
<serge_> serge1969
<Peace-> oxymoron: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<oxymoron> Peace-: Thanks, finally worked :)
<kamilnadeem> Peace which cloud service do you use on kubuntu in the wake of ubuntu-one not working ?
<darthanubis> owncloud
<darthanubis> when is owncloud going to be updated in the repos though?
<oxymoron> Peace-: Awesome, now rewrite module doesnt work :D Will never ever be able to start coding on my framework agani.
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: i use dropbox that has an interface for kde is calle kfiledrop
<Peace-> called
<kamilnadeem> ok
<Peace-> btw i use the broser to upload stuff :)
<kamilnadeem> Ok , did you check that minus cloud service ?
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: minus?
<kamilnadeem> yeah , https://minus.com
<Peace-> i really don0t need so much space because i use yotube for my pubblic video...  for the other stuff music and so on i use my own 2Tera disk and for the other stuff i use dropbox
<Peace-> i prefer keep my stuff on My computer hard disk
<jamil_1> hi all, sound is coming from only one speaker on my dell laptop
<Peace-> you know that if that server is on the usa they can controll datas without so much problem ?
<jamil_1> suggestions ?
<Peace-> jamil_1: before worked fine?
<Peace-> upgraded\first time you installed linux ?\or \or \or?
<jamil_1> Peace-: I am running the live cd
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<jamil_1> Peace-: I am planning to install kubuntu
<Peace-> jamil_1: try this
<Peace-> speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -twav -l1
<Peace-> on a konsole
<kamilnadeem> Peace: I also don't use cloud service heavily but it was good in ubuntu to ubuntu one as it synced my tomboy notes and some files
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: well on amarok you can create your own database i guess
<Peace-> or something like that
<Peace-> but i don't really use that kind of stuff
<jamil_1> Peace-: right, left comes out only from one speaker
<kamilnadeem> Peace also your point is correct of our data is not ours when it is on the cloud , RMS has written well on it and even larrythefreesoftware guy has affirmed it
<Peace-> jamil_1: on my computer that command speaks front left FORM THE left and front right on the right
<jamil_1> Peace-: but in my case, right, left comes only from left speaker
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: the point is ... if you need your datas around the globe you can buy a hd with 60bucks and go with it around the world
<jogdish> hi, does anyone know anything about muon and what time it looks for updates?
<Peace-> jamil_1: well i will suggest to install kubuntu ... and then fix the problem with a live cd ... it's quite difficult try to fix it
<kamilnadeem> jogdish on startup if I am not mistaken
<jamil_1> Peace-: I dont want to get stuck later
<jogdish> kamilnadeem: okay this is weird, i have done apt-get update and apt-get dist.... it tells me there is a tzdata update availible for me, but yet no icon in the taskbar from muon, pc has been on for 3hrs now
<kamilnadeem> I also installed tzdata , and it worked fine for me
<jogdish> do you get update icons from muon?
<jogdish> like the little green gear cog from kpackage kit used to be my icon
<kamilnadeem> yes on startup if there are any updates and Icon in system notification
<jogdish> umm :( no icon for me
<kamilnadeem> yeah the same thing only it leads muon package manager now
<Peace-> jogdish: lspci | grep -i audio
<kamilnadeem> and after that sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<kamilnadeem> I do this regularly, keeps the system fresh
<jogdish> what will that do Peace-?
<Peace-> jogdish: kid i have not time to explain every command i suggest you
<kamilnadeem> Peace: yeah , I purchased a transcend 640gb ext hd , also have an  1tb Internal hd on which Ubuntu 11.10 and a 160gn hd on which yours truly kubuntu 11.10 is installed :)
<Peace-> jogdish: just trust me ....
<kamilnadeem> Haha Peace
<kamilnadeem> yeah jogdish trust him
<jamil_1> Peace-: if command was for me: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<jogdish> jamil_1:  yeah im guessing the command was not for, dont have any audio issues
<Peace-> jamil_1: ok read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1483578.html the situation can be fixed
<jogdish> so does anyone have any idea why muon is not alerting me that updates are availible?
<Peace-> jogdish: have you disabled the daemon?
<Peace-> jogdish: search on systemsettings service manager
<Peace-> jogdish: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/10/29/plasma-desktopsC1348.jpg
<jogdish> ya muon is ticked for startup
<Peace-> jogdish: try apper
<jogdish> the program works fine, just never alerts me for updates, i checked the settings in muon to alert me
<Peace-> jogdish: i don't know  muon , and i don0t like it btw
<jogdish> Peace-: apper?
<Peace-> is the old kpackagekit
<jogdish> another package manager?
<Peace-> i really use sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> sometime i like user apper
<jogdish> Peace-:  thanks , but its weird given its a fresh install
<kamilnadeem> Peace how is the font rendering on firefox on your side ?
<kamilnadeem> well It was some site problem
<Peace-> kamilnadeem: i am not so delicate on the font side
<kamilnadeem> :)
<kamilnadeem> it is good , on the previous install I had major issues with that on every browser
<kamilnadeem> Okay will be taking your leave now , and thanks for all the help Peace
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be With You All
<kamilnadeem> Peace you there?
<kamilnadeem> Peace- the desura client is not installing on Kubuntu strange as In the morning I had installed it on Ubuntu 11.10 and it worked well ?
<kamilnadeem> oh k , this is stranger , on kubuntu it has redirected the desura installation folder to home
<kamilnadeem> but Installation is happening , lets see
<swapy> hi guys
<swapy> i need your help
<swapy> clear
<swapy> hellooooooo
<swapy> hi
<kamilnadeem> please dont ask to ask , just ask
<swapy> hello
<kamilnadeem> well hello
<mas_> haha
<swapy> g
<mas_> hey swapy
<greywalk> hello, is there a configuration file for the digital clock widget? (I would like to change the font size used to display the time)
<jcgs> greywalk: me too, it gets ridiculuously big when you change the size of the taskbar, doesn't it ;)
<greywalk> jcgs: yes, i have the same problem
<greywalk> but i am really surprised a cannot find any info on the config file for the widget on google.
<greywalk> i cant believe there is no such file or smth
<James147> ^^ widget settings are stored in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<James147> though I am not sure you can change the size of them in the panel (since they auto size them selves)
<greywalk> and i also cannot turn off displaying events in calendar. i dont want any event :-/
<adarshajoisa> My speaker volume keeps getting reduced to zero every now and then. Everytime I need to open alsamixer and set it back. Any idea why this is happening?
<jcgs> James147 greywalk there is an interesting line in mine that looks like this: plainClockFont=Ubuntu,37,-1,5,50,0,0,0,0,0
<jcgs> How could i found out what that means?
<swapy> hi
<swapy> clear
<krezkey> Whats up peeps,  can anyone tell me how to set desktop icons to a grid so they are aligned
<pvivek_> in the kubuntu home page the download 11.10 is wubi version?
<pvivek_> I downloaded Kubuntu 11.10 to get a bootable Live Cd Version , but when i burnt the iso to cd found out that it was Wubi version :( Which is the right Live CD Bootable version of 11.10 iso image ?
<pvivek_> Does the regular Download Section in this url http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download indicate the proper LiveCd version of Kubuntu 11.10 ? Would be very glad if someone can confirm on that
<jcgs> pivek_ I think they are the same image. If you boot from it, it should ask you if you want to install :)
<jcgs> pvivek: ^^
<jcgs> krezkey: are you using desktop folder view, or do you have separate widgets for all your icons?
<jcgs> pvivek_: yes regular download is normally the livecd, i'm just downloading the 64bit one now to check if that's right....
<pvivek_> jcgs : And the wubi and LiveCd version cannot be both working. In fact i tried it too. Wubi version isn't bootable
<jcgs> orly? are you sure it's not just there was a burning error or sth? what happens when you try and boot?
<adarshajoisa> My speaker volume keeps getting reduced to zero every now and then. Everytime I need to open alsamixer and set it back. Any idea why this is happening? Sorry for posting again, but i'm in urgent need of a reply
<jcgs> pvivek_, what happens when you try and boot?
<pvivek_> the cd doesn't boot at all
<pvivek_> jcgs : its not bootable
<James147> pvivek_: do a md5sum check on the iso see if thats matches
<pvivek_> James147 : Are you saying the iso image of WUBI version itself will be bootable?
<James147> pvivek_: wubi is a exe file that you can install inwindows
<pvivek_> James147 : Exactly i know
<James147> pvivek_: so how can it be bootable?
<pvivek_> James147: I have downloaded an ISO of Wubi Kubuntu probably by mistake or something. So i have converted it into a cd that wouldn't be bootable right. Thats exactly what i am saying it cannot be
<pvivek_> James147: Thats why i just asked the link for the right version of the download
<pvivek_> James147: Now i am downloading from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block (Regular Download Version - 32 bit) hopefully its the right version
<James147> pvivek_: the download page you linked is for the livecd and alternitive installer
 * James147 notes that the livecd also contains the wubi exe as far as he knows
<pvivek_> James147 : Really ? I didn't know that . Then i am redundantly downloading :( Oh no!!
<James147> oo and there is a link for wubi on taht page :) but the "regualr down load" should be the livecd
<James147> and the livecd should be bootable
<similar> I just found the package sawfish, it puts windows on different workspaces when you start them. But its just for gnome. is there any way i can use anything similar on kde?
<James147> pvivek_: not redundantly, wubi is just a small installer for windows (it either needs the iso, or needs to download it)
<myers_> how do i downgrade to kde 3?
<myers_> is there any distro that still uses it?
<myers_> what distros of kubuntu used it?
<pvivek> how do i upadate grub in kubuntu 11.10
<pvivek> My grub is all messed up
<pvivek> Windows loader isn't working , normal kubuntu is coming in previous linux version
<pvivek> How to fix all the problems ? What is the command ?
<mirrakor_> has someone followed nicolas_ problem?
<alexdevillx> wazzup?
<mirrakor_> hey, what would you recommend for bogofilters Berkley DB or sqlite?
<myers_> how do i downgrade to kde 3?
<myers_> is there any distro that still uses it?
<myers_> what distros of kubuntu used it?
<BluesKaj> 8.10 maybe , it's been a while
<Torch> 8.04 even, i think.
<Torch> myers_: effectively you can't really use kde 3 any longer.
<Torch> myers_: IMHO there's also no real reason to do so
<mirrakor_> well technically he could install it from source, if it's worth the troubles
<vehemoth> mirrakor_: unless it's too deprecated
<Torch> mirrakor_: there have been no security fixes for ages.
<BluesKaj> myers_, may I ask why ?
<vehemoth> is this that dolphin issue again?
<BluesKaj> guess he's busy searching for a method
<myers_> I like the look of it better, and my computer is old, used to run xp back in 04
<myers_> and i have not found a way
<myers_> is there anyway to get the look, and the sounds?
<vehemoth> myers_:probably, have you looked on http://kde-look.org
<myers_> yes, but i do not know how to install that kind of stuff
<vehemoth> link, and I'll try to help you
<vehemoth> some of them install differently
<myers_> ok
<myers_> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Klassik?content=117677
<myers_> vehemoth: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Klassik?content=117677
<vehemoth> okay, unless there is install theme in the systemsettings theme option, extract it ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes and then select it in the systemsettings
<vehemoth> I'm gonna go have breakfast, I'll be back if you still need help
<BarkingFish> breakfast? You lucky guy! I only had my evening meal 20 minutes ago :P
 * BarkingFish could just go a couple of sausages, some hash browns, and a couple of pancakes with maple cured bacon on.
<myers_> please quit talking bout food, its 3:00 here and i have not eaten yet
<myers_> how is cent os?
<myers_> what is the best kde distro?
<vehemoth> myers_: people say opensuse, the only I've liked a lot is arch
 * vehemoth slightly boring meal, cornflakes with canned mandarins
<myers_> how do i install arch?
<vehemoth> with a cd or usb or maybe even network
<well_laid_lawn> and with the beginners guide open
<myers_> ya, but it don't have a gui, i don't know how do all that termanal type stuff
<mirrakor_> myers_: I'd vote for openSUSE too
<myers_> ya, but it does not have a vary good software senter
<vehemoth> myers_: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=arch the beginners guide is easy enough to follow, but arch might not be for you
<mirrakor_> btw. someone knows where I can upload a ubuntu related package? (actually it's just a 64bit build of a package that is not available from the repo/sf.net site)
<mirrakor_> myers_: openSUSE?
<vehemoth> myers_: arch doesn't have a software center as far as I know, you just use the command line tool pacman
<vehemoth> mirrakor_: ppa? or just a file drop thing?
<myers_> is there any way to install a software center?
<vehemoth> myers_: you can search the wiki for one, I think there's a couple unofficial ones
<mirrakor_> vehemoth: not sure if it's worth creating a ppa, maybe it is
<vehemoth> myers_: I don't see why that much, pacman is easy enough once you get used to it
<vehemoth> myers_: if you don't like tinkering it might not be for you
<myers_> ok, how is mandriva?
<vehemoth> mirrakor_: there's a bunch of free file sharing services if that's all you want, you can also stick it on ubuntuforums sometimes
<mirrakor_> vehemoth: yeah, I think I'll look into the ppa thing, the standard file hosters all have a time limitation, which is not that useful
<lelamal_> hi all, when I last used Quassel, I remember that when I hovered a link I got a preview of that website. Now I don't get it. How can I enable it?
<well_laid_lawn> try github
<myers_> ok, how is mandriva linux?
<vehemoth> mirrakor_: I think that's only true for ones you don't sign up to
<vehemoth> myers_: do you have quite limited internet?
<myers_> i don't think so
<vehemoth> well than look on distro watch, download them, try them out and if you don't like it then try another one
<myers_> did that, my computer is old, i need a linux, perfed KDE, that is fast and is good for an older computer
<GirlyGirl> !well_laid_lawn:
<vehemoth> myers_: well then arch if your game
<myers_> ok
<GirlyGirl> myers_: Kubuntu 11.10 is fast , besides any distro won't make a difference
<well_laid_lawn> GirlyGirl: that's a couple of times you've done that, what's up?
<GirlyGirl> myers_: Tweak the settings and install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<GirlyGirl> well_laid_lawn: 2nd time only!
<myers_> how do i do that?
<vehemoth> myers_: or you can try to get a complete distro and try to rip things out to lighten it
<well_laid_lawn> GirlyGirl: a couple = 2
<GirlyGirl> well_laid_lawn: 1) Its funny 2) I have no idea what a well_laid_lawn is
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<vehemoth> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<myers_> should i get an outdated kde like kubuntu 8.10 or something? would that would better on an old computeer?
<vehemoth> it's out of support
<vehemoth> you can't install software using software center
<myers_> hmm
<myers_> how is puppy?
<myers_> can i install kde on that?
<BluesKaj> myers_, what kind of specs on your pc ?
<myers_> give me a minute
<myers_> processor max speed 1808 storage size 149.1 gib to sticks of 512 ram, but it reads about 800 i believe
<myers_> and graphics is like sis 660 or something
<vehemoth> myers_: I run kde on arch on a netbook, 1gb ram, 250gb HDD 1.5ghz dual core atom
<BluesKaj> myers_, you are on the edge but if you don't need faancy deskr top effects , a normal kubuntu install will  work just fine
<mirrakor_> Can someone explain in a nutshell how to upload a package to ppa (I've a src dir, a build dir and also a finished .deb, but apparently ppa doesn't want it :D )
<vehemoth> I have compositing on on my netbook :)
<mirrakor_> if it's not possible in a nutshell, I'm already reading the packaging guide
<myers_> would puppy linux be faster for my computer then kubuntu?
<vehemoth> !doit
<vehemoth> darn it, I like phrik :)
<myers_> has any one used puppy?
<BluesKaj> myers_, havent run puppy since 2005 , but it ran fine on an old 233mhz, with 128 md ram :)
<vehemoth> myers_: choose the one you like working with, than get kde to work nicely with it. There's no point using puppy if you don't like the software center
<vehemoth> if it has one that is
<vehemoth> myers_: join #puppy
<myers_>  join #puppy
<myers_> how do i do that??
<vehemoth> how did you get into #kubuntu ?
<well_laid_lawn> try /j #puppy
<myers_> ok thanks, bye
<BluesKaj> google earth lies! , the 64 bit version relis on ia32=libs and multiarch support doesn't work
<BluesKaj> relies
<vehemoth> google picaso linux version comes with it's own wine to run
<BluesKaj> neither does ia32
<BluesKaj> I'll ask here too, does google-earth work on 11.10 yet for anyone ?
<vehemoth> I have no idea
<vehemoth> you might be better asking on #ubuntu it seems more lively
<BluesKaj> I did already
<vehemoth> and no response
<BluesKaj> not yet ...don't think I'll get one either , it's surprising how few actually use GE
<lnostdal_> anyone else seeming some package breakage/conflicts today'ish? .. i'm following the kubuntu-ppa and kubuntu-ppa/backports ppas
<lnostdal_> or perhaps this is caused by the libreoffice ppa here ..   never mind
<ultrixx> is koffice stable enough for production use?
<BluesKaj> ppas aren't the best source for stable packages
<BluesKaj> !office
<ultrixx> !koffice
<BluesKaj> !info office
<ubottu> Package office does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> !libre-office
<ultrixx> !info koffice
<ubottu> koffice (source: koffice): KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.3-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<BluesKaj> gawd what's with the outdated factoids
<BluesKaj> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<BluesKaj> ultrixx, libreoffice is the new version of open office
<ultrixx> BluesKaj: i mean KOffice
<ultrixx> KDE Office Suite
<BluesKaj> ultrixx, ok well ,i seldom use any of them so I'm not to well informed about their differences
<BluesKaj> too
<ultrixx> i was using koffice some 2 years ago and it was very unstable, almost unusable. i hope it is better now
<ultrixx> because i like the way it is designed
<Daskreech> ultrixx: I think it depends on which module you are using. Some have matured much faster than others
<ultrixx> Daskreech: i used spreadsheet and "word"
<Daskreech> ultrixx: you might want to look at Calligra
<Daskreech> ultrixx: Those would be in the top three for gots the <3 listing
<ultrixx> thanks
<ultrixx> Daskreech: i can't find calligra in the packet manager. i have kubuntu 11.10
<ultrixx> Daskreech: but i have koffice now
<Daskreech> ultrixx: ok. Hold on
<Daskreech> ultrixx: http://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download
<ultrixx> thanks a lot
<antonio_> hi...i'm trying to use samba but, dispite I can connect via \\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, the pc doesn't show up in the workgroup...what's wrong?
<hexacode> hey you guys. does cron save entries through a reboot? or do u need to dump the entries somewhere like iptables?
<hexacode> and then reload them up
<Daskreech> hexacode: they are saved
<hexacode> omg thank you
#kubuntu 2011-10-30
<rotten777> So... installing Kubuntu 11.10 on my workstation with a nVidia card and Intel SSD... everything went great until trying to use the binary nvidia-settings which evidently doesn't install the prerequisite "python-gtk2" to actually SAVE the configuration when changed.... and it only lasted about 3 boots until I had a 51GB ".xsession-errors" file that filled my drive not allowing X to start.
<rotten777> seriously I had to remove the file and link /dev/null to .xsession-errors as to not fill my drive again
<Daskreech> antonio_: sorry you can ask in #samba as well.
<Daskreech> rotten777: install python-gtk2 then?
<rotten777> Daskreech it is fixed already... I was just amazed how terrible an experience 11.10 has been
<rotten777> why isn't python-gtk2 installed with nvidia-settings
<Daskreech> rotten777: I'm not sure. Ask nvidia
<rotten777> nVidia configures apt package requirements for Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> !info nvidia-settigns
<ubottu> Package nvidia-settigns does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 901 kB, installed size 2152 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<Daskreech> rotten777: mail the maintainer
<rotten777> matthew@hws:~$ apt-cache search nvidia-settings
<rotten777> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<rotten777> nvidia-settings-updates - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver
<rotten777> matthew@hws:~$
<rotten777> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/721453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721453 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu Oneiric) "nvidia-settings should depend on pkg-config and python-gtk" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<rotten777> it is a known bug
<rotten777> Daskreech who is the maintainer?
<Daskreech> ah well then I guess a fix is coming
<Daskreech> rotten777: it's on the package info
<rotten777> k checking. thanks!
<Daskreech> THough if there is a bug then it's probably better to put your comments there so they can be public
<rotten777> k
<rotten777> any complains about firefox speed in 11.10?
<Daskreech> I've not had any
<Daskreech> though I open it maybe once a month
<rotten777> I think thats what was filling my .xsession-errors file. I'm almost scared to bring it back from /dev/null.
<rotten777> are you a rekonq user?
<krian> Just installed kubuntu for the first time.  Any good tips or websites for a first timer?
<vehemoth> Daskreech: how's things?
<Daskreech> rotten777: didy ou look in the file?
<Daskreech> krian: Tip. hang around for more than 5 minutes
<rotten777> Daskreech the xsessions file or the package?
<Daskreech> vehemoth: I'm ok
<Daskreech> rotten777: the file
<rotten777> no i deleted it
<rotten777> but upon googling it's a common problem
<vehemoth> Daskreech: that's good
<Daskreech> rotten777: yeah but still would be nice to know what was causing it
<rotten777> i'll remove the symlink and let it fill up and come back on here once it's got something to report
<Daskreech> You can just monitor it once it's like 500 megs to one gigglebyte it's already way too big. You can copy it and resymlink
<rotten777> it went from 0 to 51GB in less than an hour
<rotten777> i'd imagine it's a looped error
<rotten777> but i will keep an eye and come back when i have a good idea what it is
<Daskreech> ok
<rotten777> Daskreech it started filling up with nepomuk data... I don't have nepomuk set to run at startup but evidently it is being referenced
<rotten777> Daskreech nevermind that was another file I was tailing
<Daskreech> rotten777: which file?
<Daskreech> last time I had .xsession-errors grow to 62 GBs it was nepomuk and akonadi fighting
<Mesaph> Hi, i need help. I installed kubuntu 11.10 yesterday on my netbook, but it crashed 4 times and i cant figure out why. The Screen turns black, a lot of text scrolls through the window and it ends with "panic occured; switching to text console"
<Mesaph> i cant find a log of any of the crashes, but im fairly new to linux, so i might miss something obvious
<Mesaph> google doesnt help much, there are various threads of people who get a similiar error message, but it doesnt seem related as my crash isnt really reproducable..
<lethu> Mesaph, does this occur on every boot?
<phiscribe> __________________|_______________________
<phiscribe> all seems calm in kubuntu land, could bug fixes be multipling like ethoturbobunnies thus the smooth sea of parts and joins?
<phiscribe> or were there that many causualties?
<Daskreech> phiscribe: probably if someone if coding
<westyvw> anyone find a fix to keep rekonq from crashing when using kget
<westyvw> thought about getting a ppa
<spacebug-> westyvw: is it a known bug?
<westyvw> spacebug-: yes i think it might be, i thought i saw something about it
<spacebug-> ok
<westyvw> spacebug-: but it is hard to make sure beacuase it has happened on and off for the last 2 years
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> could you give me something to try?
<spacebug-> ok tried it now
<spacebug-> ran it in a terminal now and got "The program 'rekonq' received an X Window System error." and more error ouput
<westyvw> yep me too
<westyvw> not sure if that has been filed with kubuntu or not
<spacebug-> actually now I removed kget and still rekonq crashes when I try to download something
<bigsley> Hey where am i
<well_laid_lawn> !#kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<bigsley> whattafuck
<well_laid_lawn> !language | bigsley
<ubottu> bigsley: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bigsley> Are these bots or something
<well_laid_lawn> ubottuis a bot
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not a bot
<Guest53525> oh man! this happens everytime!
<bigsley> well laid hi there where are u from
<well_laid_lawn> Guest53525: you shouldn't irc as root
<well_laid_lawn> bigsley: I'm from aus and there is a offtopic channel if you want to chat
<well_laid_lawn> this is a support channel
<Guest53525> you mean the name shouldn't be root?
<well_laid_lawn> the user shouldn't be root
<well_laid_lawn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bigsley> oh seems to me i'm in the wrong place
<well_laid_lawn> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> bigsley: where did you want to go?
<well_laid_lawn> bigsley: keep it in the channel please
<BentFranklin> I have an old ATI All-in-Wonder card, been using it for video but it also has a coax jack in it for tv & a tv tuner.  It worked under Windows 2000.  Want to play VCR tapes into it and capture video to disk.  How can I find out if there are drivers for this card?
<vehemoth> do you know the model number, if so you can usually search for it and find something
<vehemoth> alternatively you can install it and a capture program and try it out
<BentFranklin> vehemoth: It looks like my card isn't well supported, at least for tv input.  I think I'll just move the card to an old legacy Win2000 box I keep around.
<vehemoth> BentFranklin: okay
<ryrych> hi
<ryrych> Kubuntu 11.4/11.10 – one - twice a day X server is terminated unexpectedly
<well_laid_lawn> I'd check in ~/.xsession-errors if it exists
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: new session has overwritten it (in the meantime there was restart)
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: next time you'll have to back it up maybe
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: it happened again. It occured at 09:41 but .xsession-errors starts after that
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: when it crashes you'll have to go to a tty and backup the file from there afaik
<well_laid_lawn> before you start X again
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: the problem is it restarts automatically
<ryrych> and return to kdm
<ryrych> ah, I see
<ryrych> from tty
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: you can get to a tty and back?
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: I’ve got it
<ryrych> but don't know what to look for
<ryrych> it’s third time in a row today ;(
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: I'd start from the last line and work back
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: I did, but it doesn't tell me anything. Could you look at it?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> sure
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: thanks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/723042/
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: the last lines are about akonadi and nepomuk crashing
<well_laid_lawn> seems they take the desktop down with them
<ryrych> what about "X Error: BadWindow"?
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: they're all errors in that errors file
<well_laid_lawn> the last ones are the ones near the end of the xsession
<well_laid_lawn> there's no timemarks on the errors
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: do you think it is nepomuk/akonadi fault?
<ryrych> and is it Kubuntu or KDE related?
<well_laid_lawn> ryrych: most of the errors are from nepomuk
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try disabling that first as a check
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: but why does Nepomuk affect X server? Hm
<well_laid_lawn> no idea at all - but it shows in xsesion-errors
<well_laid_lawn> s/si/ssi/
<ryrych> well_laid_lawn: thanks, I'll fill in a bug report :)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<mirrakor> is someone here who wants to test a QT flash card application? (I just did my first try with a ubuntu ppa)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<gnuman> hello
<gnuman> hello anyone?
<gnuman> hello
<gnuman> anyone?
<joe___> hi ^^
<jo_> hello
<jo_> i am new here..just would like to see how is this working..
<gnuman> anyone here uses red hat or slackware?
<jo_>  /msg NickServ help
<jo_> how is this works? (change nick for example..)?
<jo_> ?
<mirrakor> jo_: ping
<BluesKaj> jo_, /nick mewnick
<BluesKaj> newnick :)
<jo_> i  don't underdtand :(
<BluesKaj> jo, you want to change your nick ?
<mirrakor> jo_: you only speak Greek?
<jo_> nooo
<jo_> i mean the orology here
<BluesKaj> orology?
<jo_> what was this few line above with orange lines?
<Metatron> irc takes commands inside the chat box, these are prefixied with /    so /nick brandnewneickname  is something you can type  or /me  scrathes head
 * Metatron scratches head
<BluesKaj> server messages of people joining and quitting
<jo_> aa..
<jo_> so you that's how i can change  my nickname?
<jo_> :)
<mirrakor> pay attention that there is no leading space in front of it, otherwise you'll type it as a textmessage
<mirrakor> jo_: exactly
<mirrakor> but it only works, if the nick name you want to use is not already used by someone else
<zorro_el> heyy
 * joe___ scratching head :D
<zorro_el> it works fine
<zorro_el> i am now zorro_el i see
<zorro_el> i am sorry for the lack of knowlwdge...
<zorro_el> instead i a m very familiar with computers, i don't know many things about commands, but it seems so interesting to me, better than "clicking" mouse buttons, so i would like (try) to learn!
<annalena> hello i have a little problem in libre office, those little help texts when the mouse curser stays for a while on a button do have black letters on gray backround,  i would like to change the letters to white
<annalena> i think the problem is the black letters are from the gtk theme and the gray backround from KDE
<u19809> HI all, I need to install the libqt-mysql:386 libraries. However they depend on libmysqlclient which is apparently not yet multiarch ... what can I do ?
<BluesKaj> annalena, I'm using kde theme and the default is blck lettering on whatever colour theme you've chosen
<BluesKaj> black
<BluesKaj> u19809, install ia32-libs if you haven't already , but that's no gurantee either
<u19809> ia32-libs is that still relevant for 11.10 ? I understand 32 bit support is handled differently ...
<u19809> ia32 is installed
<joe___> annalena; you can change the colors in system-settings-->appearence-->colors
<BluesKaj> google earth pretends to have a 64 bit version but it brings it's own 32 bit libs , but still doesn't work on my 64 bit pc
<annalena> joe___: libre office as an gtk programm so im not sur eif the kde colorssettings will apply
<BluesKaj> u19809, I guess multiarch support doesn't work for everything
<u19809> probably but that means I cannot install qt32 ;(
<u19809> honestly ... this akonadi nepomuk stuff pisses me off enormously ... my system is SLOW and I cannot get kate to open a file anymore ...
<spacebug-> hum, rekonq crash everytime I try to download a file
<joe___> did you try downloading the file with other progs, eg wget?
<Peace-> spacebug-: use another browser for me rekonq is not a serious browser
<spacebug-> joe___: yes. Peace-: I normally don't use it but I talked to a person here last night who said there was a problem with kget and rekonq so I tried and it crashed, then I tried after removing kget and same still crash
<Peace-> spacebug-: i don't really like rekonq is not a browser even for this kind of problem ...
<spacebug-> yeah well, just thought maybe the developers would like to know. Maybe they already do
<ArchangelSe7en> off I go
<TeslaTony> I recently removed lightdm, but kdm didn't automatically step in. How do I reactivate it?
<spacebug-> how can I watch quicktime movies in kubuntu/firefox ?
<Girly-Girl> download the .mov and use VLC
<spacebug-> so there is not support for it in browser?
<spacebug-> it worked with totem-plugins
<martin__> how would I make my own KDM theme?
<lelamal> hi all, once I could get the preview of webpages in Quassel by mouse-hovering over links, but now it's not working anymore. How can I get it back, please?
<mfraz74> What image is the bitmap flag screensaver supposed to be showing?
<martin__> okay figured - but how do I take a screenshot when I'm looking at the login screen?
<mfraz74> The image I'm seeing looks like the old KDE 3 error icon
<mfraz74> This one - http://www.opensync.org/attachment/ticket/145/opensync_kdepim_crash.png
<BluesKaj> martin__, did you try prtscn key?
<martin__> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> and the image wasn't saved in ~/Documents , martin__ ?
<martin__> hm, maybe
<martin__> let me check
<gnuman__> hahaha
<BluesKaj> gnuman__, care to share your humour ?
<martin__> BluesKaj: it didn't
<BluesKaj> ok  martin__ , bummer ..maybe you have to use the enter key after using printscreen
<martin__> BluesKaj: you mean it'd press "Copy" in KSnapshot?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<BluesKaj> it might save the image until you get to the desktop and then you could "save as"
<BluesKaj> hey phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<martin__> BluesKaj: hm yeah good point
<BluesKaj> martin__, heh , I'm just guessing
<martin__> http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2009/12/07/taking-a-kdm-screenshot/
<martin__> I'll try that
<martin__> aw it's outdated
<BluesKaj> it might work tho
<martin__> the file doesn't exist
<lelamal> hi all, once I could get the Website preview for sites linked to in the conversation in Quassel by mouse-hovering over links, but now it's not working anymore. Is it working for you? How can I get it back, please?
<pangolin> why is it when I click on the volume manager or network manager it appears at the top of my screen instead of at the bottom near the panel like it used to?
<u19809> rekonq cannot access any urls ... get undefined symbol in kio_http.so ... using 11.10
<abe> hi all. I am thinking of installing kubuntu via SSH on LVM having a minimal KDE only. Would the alternate CD iso work in this case? I can't find much details on what the alternate CD can or cannot do.
<abe> or I should ask if the kubuntu alternate CD would provide me with such option.  or would another route be easier :)
<seele> how do i turn off akonadi and nepomuk? i get a ton of notifications every time i boot and i dont really need either on my laptop
<BluesKaj> seele, you could remove akonadi.conf...rather drastic but I have it turned off anyway
<erinaceus> seele, how about going into the Service Manager and turning off Nepomuk and akonadi?
<Belial`> anyone else noticing random times where thumbnail previews stop working in the taskbar after a reboot or logging out and back in?
<BluesKaj> seele, is it that annoying mail dispatcher agent notification? if so , rm ~/.config/akonadi/*
<seele> BluesKaj: erinaceus: thanks, that sounds like the solution
<sanzante> hi... I've upgraded to 11.10, now sound is crazy, when I play some KDE sound (for example with Phonon config dialog) Pulseaudio mutes channel
<sanzante> if you umute channel you can hear the sound for less than a second, just until Pulseaudio mutes it again :(
<sanzante> weird, isn't?
<sanzante> without PulseAudio Amarok can't play sounds.. well , Amarok says is playing, but no sound
<lethu> sanzante, try unmuting with alsamixer
<sanzante> done, no luck
<sanzante> seems that pulse audio has more priority
<lethu> sanzante, open kmixer then check your soundcard priority
<sanzante> I've disabled the Nvidia HDMI device and it's only enabled the internal audiocard
<sanzante> in phonon dialog is the first device
<sanzante> if I play the test sound I can hear it if I unmute channel... until pulseaudio mutes it
<sanzante> I suppose it's pulseaudio because unistalling it there's no weird mutting behavior
<lethu> mhh
<sanzante> I can unmute channel using pulse audio.. ok.. it keeps unmuted.. until I push phonon test sound: cahnel is muted instantly
<sanzante> cool, isn't? :D
<lethu> sanzante, rather weird
<lethu> sanzante, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1145603
<sanzante> I read in the changelog that KDE 4.7 improved PulseAudio support... is better to just unisntall PulseAudio? I don't use Gnome, only some of its applitactions..
<sanzante> trying your link..
<TEP|CLI> i tried to install a new theme onto KDM, but it returned "Cannot read sfc.xml", and it bumped me into one of the TTYs.  Is there any way I can reset the KDM login window theme via command line?
<sanzante> thanks lethu, trying from gnome, rebooting desktop...
<TEP|CLI> or do I have to uninstall and reinstall KDM?
<lethu> TEP|CLI, hold on
<TheEvilPhoenix> ugh
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  you'll have to forgive me for dying like that - i ran into some net issues
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  i *temporarily* reverted to GDM (I had put KDE on top of standard Ubuntu)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  so i can start fixing things :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix has the GUI again
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, np, you can fix it by editing /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  i reverted the login screen back to the default :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  *after* forcibly rebooting the system and putting GDM back onto the login system with dpkg-reconfigure
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, cool
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  in any case, there's got to be a reason the XML for the theme wasnt read
<TheEvilPhoenix> it said "Cannot read /usr/share/blah/sfc.xml"
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, was it a new theme?
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> one i was creating
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, check for syntax/etc.. errors
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> i found the reason
<TheEvilPhoenix> >.>
<TheEvilPhoenix> the thing accidentially deleted the .xml
<TheEvilPhoenix> explains why everything exploded
 * TheEvilPhoenix slaps his computer
<lethu> ah, glad you found out
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeah, i needed the GUI to do that though :P
<lethu> next time you can edit  /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<lethu> and look for the THEME line
<TheEvilPhoenix> yep
<TheEvilPhoenix> (the other reason i rebooted into the GUI... the tty's keep throwing USB errors - a known bug on this hardware)
<lethu> aww
<TheEvilPhoenix> which messes with irssi
<TheEvilPhoenix> brb trying this again
<TheEvilPhoenix> w00t it worked :P
<lethu> nice
<irshadahmead> any one der 4 me
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  tbph, i thought my system was fubar'd for a bit :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  is there any way to screenshot the login screen pre-login?
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, there is, but you'll have to look it up, I don't remember it
<TheEvilPhoenix> GOOGLIFICATION!  ;P
<lethu> ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> eww it requires a ton of things to work
 * TheEvilPhoenix refuses to do this
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> it'd be easier just loading this in a VM :P
<BluesKaj> TheEvilPhoenix, http://linuxtidbits.wordpress.com/2009/12/07/taking-a-kdm-screenshot/
<TheEvilPhoenix> BluesKaj:  thanks
<Snowhog> Anyone using Quassel (Version: 0.3.7 (dist-7db97a6)) notice that the preview of embedded hyperlinks no longer works?
<yofel> Snowhog: do you mean 0.7.3 ?
<Snowhog> yofel: Ooops. Yes. Sorry; typo.
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> anybody had a problem with knetworkmanager in which it shows there's connection, but the computer doesn't get an IP?
<BluesKaj> antlarr, run sudo dhclient eth0 , for ethernet or  wlan0 for wifi
<BluesKaj> antlarr, afterwards to find your pc IP , run ifconfig , then the IP is,  inet addr:192.168.X.X
<antlarr> BluesKaj: yes, I know that, but I don't seem to get any ip from dhclient
<BluesKaj> ant you're connected dhclient doesn't show an IP , but one does get assigned if it shows in inet address
<BluesKaj> antlarr,^
<antlarr> 169.254.8.146
<antlarr> that doesn't seem too right to me
<BluesKaj> route -n . what does that give?
<antlarr> I did a dhclient and I'm waiting for it to finish
<antlarr> as soon as it finish, I'll see the ip and the route
<khear> hi, is there a way to hide the Hibernate and Sleep options from the K-menu, so that I won't accidentally choose them (like i did, and the machine wouldn't wake up)?
<BluesKaj> 169.254 looks like a subnet
<antlarr> BluesKaj: I got the same ip, and I got two routes
<antlarr> 169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 wlan0
<antlarr> 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 U 1003 0 0 wlan0
<BluesKaj> antlarr, what does route give ?
<antlarr> just what I wrote
<antlarr> those two lines
<Snowhog> yofel: Well, a bit of Googling finds this: -DWITH_WEBKIT=OFF    Disable WebKit support. You will not have webpage previews on hovering URLs. So, it appears that a recent compilation of Quassel utilized this option, and now we don't get webpage previews anymore.
<BluesKaj> antlarr, try this , it will show beside inet for eth0 , ip addr
<yofel> Snowhog: which release are you on?
<yofel> Snowhog: ah, confirmed on oneiric (shows as disabled in the buildlog)
<Snowhog> yofel: Kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> also konverstion won't launch the default browser unless it's on the same desktop , it changes the browser to the url , but one has to click on it in the taskbar
<yofel> Snowhog: can you file a bug about it please?
<yofel> ubuntu-bug quassel
<alexdevillx> Hi all, how to install KDE UFW (Firewall)?
<Snowhog> yofel: As it was disabled during compilation, it isn't a bug per se. My guess is that the loss of this 'feature' has already been commented on. If the developers decide that it should/needs to be reenabled, it will be in a subsequent update.
<Snowhog> alexdevillx: ufw is already installed, but not enabled, by default in *buntu versions.
<yofel> Snowhog: it wasn't *intentionally* disabled during build, quassel is built with:
<yofel> dh_auto_configure -Skde -- -DWITH_KDE=ON -DWANT_MONO=ON -DEMBED_DATA=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debugfull
<alexdevillx> i need GUI for UFW
<yofel> alexdevillx: not in the archive
<lethu> alexdevillx, gufw
<lethu> alexdevillx, it uses gtk tho
<alexdevillx> it doesnt work
<alexdevillx> first it uses gnome icons
<alexdevillx> kdesu gufw
<Snowhog> yofel: "(shows as disabled in the buildlog)" -- but you show "dh_auto_configure -Skde -- -DWITH_KDE=ON -DWANT_MONO=ON -DEMBED_DATA=OFF -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debugfull", so are you saying that the option was 'left out' of the build procedure?
<lethu> alexdevillx, no need to use kdesu
<alexdevillx> still it doesnt work
<lethu> alexdevillx, you can unlock it from gui
<alexdevillx> how
<lethu> alexdevillx, does it throw you errors?
<yofel> Snowhog: I was talking about the cmake output, which is: "-- QtWebKit not found, disabling WebKit support" - bug IMO
<lethu> alexdevillx, there is an unlock button iirc
<alexdevillx> i'll how
<alexdevillx> http://s50.radikal.ru/i127/1110/d9/961bebef10d1.png
<lethu> alexdevillx, it's the bottom right corner button
<arthur> hello
<arthur> ____________
<alexdevillx> ok, i'm bad in english
<alexdevillx> i added some rules
<alexdevillx> what is deny
<alexdevillx> allow
<alexdevillx> reject
<jjjet42> ...
<alexdevillx> whats the difference
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  in... iptables?
<alexdevillx> yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> isnt deny "drop"?
 * TheEvilPhoenix has never seen "DENY" as a valid target
<TheEvilPhoenix> anyways...
<alexdevillx> its firewall
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  "ALLOW" is just that - it does not block whatever matches on the rule.
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  DROP (DENY?) will just drop the packet and then it disappears.
<alexdevillx> i need to accept only apps in rule
<alexdevillx> nothing more
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  REJECT, iirc, requires another module, but rejects the packet, and then sends back a reject reason.
<yofel> TheEvilPhoenix: UFW
<TheEvilPhoenix> yofel:  oic
<TheEvilPhoenix> he said iptables ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> yofel:  isnt UFW just a frontend for iptables
<alexdevillx> UFW
<TheEvilPhoenix> ?
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, it is
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  i see
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  for what its worth, `man ufw`
<TheEvilPhoenix> it defines what everything does iirc
<lethu> ^
<alexdevillx> I bad english
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  then shouldnt DENY in ufw add a DROP rule in iptables?
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  as well, REJECT would add a REJECT rule in iptables, no?
 * TheEvilPhoenix works solely with iptables because he's fscking epic that way
<alexdevillx> ok
<lethu> it does, the default "safe" config for ufw is DENY Incoming // ALLOW Outgoing
<alexdevillx> ok
<alexdevillx> DENY = Green = Good = Your system is protected
<lethu> yup
<TheEvilPhoenix> lethu:  iptables-equivalents: iptables -P INPUT DROP / iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT  ?
<KjetilK> if you're not doing anything complex, I'd recommend arno-iptables-firewall
<alexdevillx> allow = firewall tured off
<lethu> TheEvilPhoenix, I believe so
<alexdevillx> ok, its enough
<alexdevillx> what is iptables?
<alexdevillx> I have the same stuff on android
<lethu> alexdevillx, gufw --> ufw --> Iptables
<alexdevillx> where can i find iptables
<KjetilK> just install it, let debconf manage it, say which external interfaces  you have and which ports should be open, and that's it
<lethu> alexdevillx, iptables is already installed since you are using ufw to control it
<alexdevillx> omg
<alexdevillx> firefox doesnt work
<lethu> alexdevillx, ufw is an interface to iptables
<lethu> alexdevillx, allow outgoing
<lethu> alexdevillx, then it should work
<alexdevillx> irc
<alexdevillx> why it works?
<lethu> different port
<alexdevillx> oh
<alexdevillx> and which?
<alexdevillx> hmm
<alexdevillx> hell
<lethu> alexdevillx, you can check which port in your irc client
<lethu> alexdevillx, the port the client connects through to the server
<alexdevillx> i have added 8080 and 80 outgoin' ingoin' and firefox desnt work
<cher> Does anyone here have experience with (k)ubuntu 11.04 64 bit and javax.smartcardio? Somehow TerminalFactory.getDefault().terminals().list() always returns an empty list. The card reader is a simple USB PC/SC card reader, an OmniKey 3121, and it shows up fine with lsusb.
<lethu> alexdevillx, try ($ufw disable) then ($ufw enable)
<lethu> alexdevillx, in a console
<KjetilK> alexdevillx, it sounds like you're overcomplicating things
<KjetilK> Unless you have a lot of users on the inside you don't trust, there isn't that much reason to tough outgoing traffic at all
<KjetilK> s/tough/touch/
<KjetilK> I think I have a pretty hard problem...: I have a new SSD installed on an old laptop. It installs fine and runs for a while. Eventually, it seems like the filesystem (ext4) is getting corrupted, and finally it is not even recognized by grub, at which point the system becomes unbootable. I think the SSD is to blame, but I should find out for sure before returning it
<alexdevillx> it doesnt work still
<alexdevillx> what is the dns port
<cher> Ha got it I'm one step further. I was missing libpcsclite-dev. Now I get sun.security.smartcardio.PCSCException: SCARD_E_NO_READERS_AVAILABLE - that should be not so difficult to debug.
<KjetilK> alexdevillx, I don't know anything about ufw, but I can suggest arno-iptables-firewall
<KjetilK> very simple and works great
<KjetilK> that is, very simple if you do only simple things
<KjetilK> if all you want to do is to firewall one machine, you can't go wrong with it
<alexdevillx> KjetilK: screenshot?
<KjetilK> alexdevillx, no screenshot, it is just a script
<alexdevillx> ok
<alexdevillx> what are the HTTP ports?
<alexdevillx> 80 and 8080
<alexdevillx> why doesnt firefox work
<lethu> KjetilK, ext4 is known to behave incorrectly with some western digital drives (which use a feature I can't recall ftm) and also ecryptfs
<KjetilK> you install it, answer two or three questions and that's it
<KjetilK> lethu, hmm, OK, I use ecryptfs
<KjetilK> lethu, it isn't the ATA TRIM feature?
<lethu> KjetilK, iirc it's a sensor technology
<lethu> as in movement sensor
<lethu> for chock prevention
<KjetilK> lethu, OK, this is a OCZ device, I don't think it has that
<lethu> KjetilK, ext4 and ecryptfs has issues on many brands of hd's tho, not only western digital's with that feature
<KjetilK> It would be nice if I could repair it from the grub rescue prompt, but it doesn't even detect it is an ext4 filesystem
<KjetilK> hmmm, ok
<KjetilK> any ideas what I can do to try to get grub to see the filesystem as an ext4 file system and perhaps get it mounted?
<lethu> KjetilK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509180 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #372014 ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<lethu> KjetilK, read #2
 * KjetilK looks
<alexdevillx> oh
<alexdevillx> it works
<alexdevillx> Found it
<alexdevillx> it worked as v6
<lethu> KjetilK, I believe you will have to mount your ext4 partition from a live-cd environment
<lethu> alexdevillx, gratz
<KjetilK> lethu, I'll try
<alexdevillx> whats the difference between tcp and udp?
<lethu> alexdevillx, different protocols used by different services
<KjetilK> IIRC, the live CD didn't recognize the file system either, though
<KjetilK> alexdevillx, UDP is a much simpler protocol, both are low-level stuff
<KjetilK> for one thing, TCP requires traffic both ways, UDP just one way
<lethu> KjetilK, you should try looking for a data recovery suite/live-cd
<lethu> I don't have any in mind right now except perhaps GRC's recovery cd
<alexdevillx> whats better Deny or reject
<KjetilK> lethu, I'm running rescatux right now
<alexdevillx> hey
<lethu> KjetilK, any chances?
<alexdevillx> can anyone hear me
<lethu> alexdevillx, yes?
<alexdevillx> i didnt add 8001 rule in gufw why irc still works?
<alexdevillx> sh**
<lethu> alexdevillx, because you probably allowed outgoing packets
<alexdevillx> reject
<alexdevillx> cant get my firefox work
<KjetilK> lethu, trying to fsck it now
<KjetilK> alexdevillx, remove any outgoing rules on port 80
<alexdevillx> irc
<alexdevillx> it works?
<KjetilK> lethu, I don't think it is the ecryptfs problem, I haven't seen anything about that, and it appears to be fixed in Oneiric
<KjetilK> alexdevillx, yup, you're still here :-)
<alexdevillx> lol
<alexdevillx> removed all 80 rules and it works now
<alexdevillx> lol
<KjetilK> :-)
<KjetilK> I would recommend for you to only have rules on incoming
<alexdevillx> lol
<lethu> KjetilK, it was just a supposition, since I met those problems and fixed them by removing ecryptfs, and always it's not the first time I had such issues with new filesystems
 * KjetilK nods
<lethu> KjetilK, I had used reiserfs previously and it had killed my hd
<KjetilK> I'd like to use ext4 since it does have ATA TRIM support, which the SSD supports...
<KjetilK> I guess I can live without ecryptfs
<KjetilK> I'm not really paranoid, I just pretend to be :-)
<KjetilK> Oh, I did install with XFS and it still crashed on me
<lethu> KjetilK, if you wanna be sure about ecryptfs behaving correctly with your ext4 fs, try installing bitcoin and letting it run for a while
<alexdevillx> lol
<alexdevillx> will do it tomorrow
<lethu> KjetilK, while watching the kern log
<KjetilK> lethu, OK
<lethu> KjetilK, if it doesn't throw any erros then you can rest on both your ears
<KjetilK> :-)
<Belial`> is anyone using quassel with kubuntu 11.10?
<alexdevillx> chkrootkit
<alexdevillx> I like kde more than gnome
<alexdevillx> and backtrack is awesome
<cher> I documented the solution to my smartcard issue here: http://www.riedquat.de/blog/2011-10-30-05
<alexdevillx> ARP P01S0N
<i1920x1080> I have a fairly good nvidia card and the nvidia binary from the repos. I can play games in Windows at 1080 in the highest details possible at 60fps *but* I cannot figure out how to play a .mkv file in VLC without it looking all choppy. What's going on?
<alexdevillx> Anybody likes rootkits? =)
<KjetilK> lethu, I managed to mount it at least :-)
<lethu> KjetilK, nice good job
<alexdevillx> Rootkit foudn
<alexdevillx> unhide.rb
<KjetilK> lethu, thanks! and the filesystem has lots of errors according to fsck...
<lethu> KjetilK, yw
<alexdevillx> Ok, i'm gnome
<alexdevillx> Gone
<lethu> alexdevillx, bye
<alexdevillx> Всем пока
<KjetilK> this filesystem is just totally messed up. I just hope I can get the logs out to do some forensics...
<TheEvilPhoenix> KjetilK:  i take it you corrupted the fs?
<KjetilK> TheEvilPhoenix, yeah, presumably
<KjetilK> apparently, /var/log hasn't survived
<TheEvilPhoenix> did someone take rm -rf to your drive or something?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<KjetilK> TheEvilPhoenix, I think that it is actually the SSD that is to blame, but I need to be pretty sure about it before returning it
<KjetilK> hehe
<KjetilK> nope :-)
<KjetilK> after my latest attempt, it worked pretty well for a couple of days, but suddenly things started to go wrong
<KjetilK> the OS remounted ro and as far as I could see at that point, nothing essential was missing
<KjetilK> is any useful forensic information stored anywhere else in the file system other than /var/log?
<i1920x1080> I have a fairly good nvidia card and the nvidia binary from the repos. I can play games in Windows at 1080 in the highest details possible at 60fps *but* I cannot figure out how to play a .mkv file in VLC without it looking all choppy. What's going on?
<KjetilK> i1920x1080, which driver are you using on Linux?
<lethu> i1920x1080, try this, go to System Settings --> Desktop Effects --> Advanced (tab) --> uncheck "suspend desktop effects for fullscreen windows"
<lethu> i1920x1080, if that doesn't work try disabling Vsync in the same page
<lethu> i1920x1080, also check your are using the additional drivers nvidia proprietary drivers
<i1920x1080> lethu: I'll go through that list in a moment, thank you!
<lethu> i1920x1080, np
<KjetilK> one should take a hint and throw a disk away when fsck crashes with a bus error ;-/
<phoenix_firebrd> need some info on kjots
<well_laid_lawn> !info kjots
<ubottu> kjots (source: kdepim): note-taking utility. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2+git111007-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 348 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: hey
<well_laid_lawn> hello :)
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: i need to know about the new kjots
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno anything about it
<well_laid_lawn> what were you looking for?
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: there are three categories in kjots namely notes, local notes and akonadi ... , previously there was only one category. The new changes are confusing and they are not documented(I couldnt find them)yet.
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_firebrd: mabe try in #kde if there's no documentation yet
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: do you know where the online documentation is? I couldnt find them
<well_laid_lawn> not offhand
<i1920x1080> man, I just went through a bunch of settings to try and get vlc to play smooth video and it still looks choppy when things move fast on screen. I've got driver 280.13 from Kubuntu repos. I got a GTX 460. One screen and effects are top notched. But I've tried suspending in full screen to outright turning effects off. I've tried extreme performance as a mode, nothing works :(
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: ok, let me try in #kde
<i1920x1080> videos still look a bit choppy when things start moving fast :./
<well_laid_lawn> phoenix_firebrd: found this - http://userbase.kde.org/KJots
<phoenix_firebrd> well_laid_lawn: no useful info is available
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: have you tried smplayer?
<i1920x1080> no
<i1920x1080> I can try and see what happens
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: vlc is not as good as smplayer when playing hd videos with vdpau
<i1920x1080> phoenix_firebrd: it's worth a try
<i1920x1080> installing now
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: have you install the vdpau lib
<i1920x1080> not sure, I doubt it if it didn't come in as a dependency
<i1920x1080> phoenix_firebrd: you're right
<i1920x1080> smplayer is doing something right. something vlc is getting wrong
<i1920x1080> that's kind of sad. I like vlc too... damn :/
<i1920x1080> video is much better :|
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: everyone like vlc, its the way vlc internally works makes it to consume lot of cpu thereby reducing the performance
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: enjoy
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: have you set the video output to vdpau in smaplyer>
<i1920x1080> no
<i1920x1080> just played the video
<i1920x1080> I'll look for that
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: you have to set it to get the actual gpu acceleration , also check that if you have installed libvdpau1
<i1920x1080> phoenix_firebrd: I just did that, changed it from xv and there was no noticeable  difference
<phoenix_firebrd> i1920x1080: may be you didnt install libvdpau1
<phoenix_firebrd> How do i change the status of a bug in a kde bug report
#kubuntu 2012-10-22
<almoxarife> Belial`: system settings/configure desktop > application appearance > gtk settings
<Belial`> yeah, that's where gtk-configuration is.
<Belial`> but is there a way to set custom icons that i downloaded? so far i haven't been able to.
<Belial`> the drop down list doesn't list all the icon sets.
<BarkingFish> but, I'll give it another shot.
<BarkingFish> right, I've reconfigured kdm as default dm, I'm now going to stop lightDM and have another go.
<BarkingFish> back in a tick
<Belial`> maybe i need to put icons in /usr/share/icons for it to see them?
<almoxarife> Belial`: you would be better off 'installing' the icon sets thru the 'install' process, then look for them
<BarkingFish> I don't know what you did,or how, but KDM is working now,and so is VLC, gimp, usw. Thank you, Snowhog and almoxarife :D
<BarkingFish> No more lightDM to content with :P
<BarkingFish> Beats the hell out of me why they made it into the default
<Belial`> almoxarife, well i have the kfaenza icon set installed through settings, but that's not showing in the drop down menu in gtk-configurator. i wasn't expecting it to though. i think i may have found the answer. it requires editing the gtk rc file.
<Belial`> i'll give that a shot.
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: you just need to re-install it :)
<almoxarife> Belial`: not sure, i installed qtcurve for gtk and kde, nice uniform icon set that looks good on both, no more worries
<BarkingFish> well I'm glad I did.  What possessed us to use a non KDE app as the dm for KDE?  Surely KDM is and *should be* the default for KDE.
<Belial`> almoxarife, yeah, i was thinking about checking into that too. it's more or less the reason why i don't use firefox. oxygen kde for firefox breaks every time firefox updates, so i've been sticking with rekonq for now.
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: there is a good reason to use lightdm, its centers on the screen, great if your nvidia card overscans on a big plasma screen, you still get to see the dm :) , one good use for lightdm
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: See http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE2NTg
<johnjacobjingerh> what happened to quanta plus? it's not in the repositories?
<OerHeks> johnjacobjingerh, long time no see quanta+
<OerHeks> http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/4.2.0/kdewebdev/quanta/ 3 years old ...
<johnjacobjingerh> oh
<johnjacobjingerh> damn
<johnjacobjingerh> i am only just starting to use it
<johnjacobjingerh> sooo... is there any way to get it
<johnjacobjingerh> or is there something better for css website design
<nafg> johnjacobjingerh: What are you looking for?
<johnjacobjingerh> nafg quanta plus
<sHIERO> moning all
<oneadvent> hi sHIERO
<sHIERO> hey...
<nafg> johnjacobjingerh: Have you seen Kompozer?
<nafg> johnjacobjingerh: Personally for WYSIWYG I've been doing something else recently.
<nafg> I use a regular text editor, and livereload.
<nafg> It's a script + browser plugin that lets you reload the browser page whenever you save the source file.
<nafg> johnjacobjingerh: are you still there? :)
<oneadvent> ok i have an odd problem,just realized. my middle click isn't working. any ideas on trouble shooting if it is a hardware or software problem
<oneadvent> i really only use it in chrome...
<nafg> oneadvent: By software you mean driver?
<nafg> Or browser code?
<nafg> javascript
<oneadvent> yea, like the new 12.10 maybe removed the driver
<oneadvent> or something...
<oneadvent> ok used xinput and i get no response on middle click
<oneadvent> i get it on all other button and scrolling and moving actions
<oneadvent> arrrggg tried it on lappy, same result, think my mouse button broke :(
<OerHeks> oneadvent, same here, middle mouse just scrolls the page. didn't miss it untill you just noticed it.
<alex20032> Hi
<alex20032> Last time i was here, people suggested me to use "dont remember the name" instead of muon software center
<avihay> alex20032: what is synaptic ?
 * OerHeks was thinkin about synaptic too
<alex20032> no it was not synaptic
<alex20032> I alway use synaptic
<alex20032> Was something like easy to use software center like ubuntu
<alex20032> You know, normally, we use ubuntu software center in combo with synaptic...
<alex20032> Just dont remember what people suggested me to use in combo with synaptic
<avihay> well, there's package-kit/apper, but I wouldn't recommend it
<alex20032> yes, apper
<alex20032> this name remember me something
<avihay> apt-get?
<alex20032> i am not talking about console command
<alex20032> Why  you wouldnt recommend apper?
<alex20032> I am looking for something better than muon software center
<avihay> same reason I wouldn't recommend muon
<alex20032> Muon software center dont have thing well sorted(category), top rated, popular download... I am looking for something like ubuntu software center made for kde
<alex20032> But i dont want to install ubuntu software center, or it will install lot of dependance file
<avihay> they both broke my system, a bit more often then I'd like. did so and told me everything was fine or gave me obscure error messages, and both don't provide the dpkg output, that would have alerted me to errors properly regardless of the gui's poor understanding of what's going on
<alex20032> Normally, I use synaptic, but when i what to see, whats hot these time, whats cool... see picture, some info, and rating, popular program... then install with synaptic
<alex20032> What about Linux Mint KDE, does it use Muon software center?
<alex20032> Ok, mint look like to use a software center i will like more
<OerHeks> I don't keep up with all ubuntu forks.
<alex20032> But i never understood what is the difference with mint and ubuntu...
<alex20032> *Except different desktop and software manager
<alex20032> Well, except the main version instead of unity use Mate or cinamon, other version are, at my eye, ubuntu(Kubuntu->Linux mint KDE, Xubuntu->Linux mint XFCE....) with a different theme and software manager
<alex20032> I can see what else is different
<alex20032> Currently, there is 2 thing i didnt like with kubuntu: Last time i used it, KDE was unstable each time i was copying file(12.04) and also, the software manager. I guess with the new version of KDE, it should be resolved, but I still have a problem with the software manager
<johnjacobjingerh> i dunno... i just installed KDE and it's terrible so far
<johnjacobjingerh> the konsole crashed twice
<johnjacobjingerh> and so did the web browser and all i did was load www.google.com
<Jekyll> johnjacobjingerh: backtrace ?
<johnjacobjingerh> didnt
<johnjacobjingerh> just happened, i'm only using to test something for a sec
<Sector7> Hello everybody :D
<syria> Hi, I want to update from 12.04 to 12.10 but I get this error! http://im16.gulfup.com/RJX61.png
<hateball> syria: What does it say if you click on details
<syria> hateball:  It says "   Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<xixor> hi everyone!
<syria> hateball:  Do you have an idea what should I do please?
<xixor> yo! Can anyone provide some tips for upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 before I proceed?
<hateball> syria: do you get the same result if you run this in a terminal: sudo apt-get update
<noaXess> moring
<noaXess> someone also uses citrix icaclient on 12.10?
<noaXess> or.. ther question.. whats the package name for ms core fonts? i think i need them..
<syria>  Hi, I want to update from 12.04 to 12.10 but I get this error! http://im16.gulfup.com/RJX61.png
<noaXess> syria: what about running this command: sudo do-release-upgrade
<syria> noaXess:  I will try it now.
<syria> noaXess:  Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<syria> No new release found !!!
<syria> noaXess:  I am running under Kubuntu 12.04
<noaXess> syria: so you need to enable normal releases upgrade in software sources..
<syria> noaXess: How do I navigate to the software sources please?
<syria> noaXess: Do I have to navigate to the file itself?
<noaXess> syria: got to kmenu searc for software, take "muon software Center" and go to "Settings / Confogure Software Sources" and check this http://i.imgur.com/Qx55O.png
<syria> noaXess: I cannot do anything after clicking okay, The update will close itself.
<syria> noaXess: http://im16.gulfup.com/RJX61.png After clicking okay on the error message.
<noaXess> hm... but you can open kmenu?
<syria> noaXess: Yes.
<noaXess> syria: open apper software center?
<syria> but I cannot do anything with http://im16.gulfup.com/RJX61.png
<syria> one moment please.
<syria> noaXess: I am getting the same message in software center!  " The package system could not be initialized, your configuration may be broken."
<noaXess> hm
<noaXess> what are in details?
<syria> noaXess: It says "   Encountered a section with no Package: header"
<noaXess> syria: do a: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<syria> Working....
<Wizard> Hello.
<syria> noaXess: Err http://dl.google.com stable/main i386 Packages !
<syria> noaXess:  I have got some error messages ! 97% [20 Packages xz 0 B]/usr/bin/xz: (stdin): File format not recognized
<syria> noaXess:  Please check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296854/
<noaXess> what is default sftware manager/updater in kubuntu 12.10? muon or apper?
<Wizard> Muon.
<noaXess> Wizard: so i can remove or just disable apper?
<syria> noaXess:  Hey
<noaXess> syria: hey. sorry. got own prolems with my debugging system after upgrade to 12.10.. but fixed now ;)
<noaXess> you fixed sours=
<noaXess> yours
<syria> noaXess: No worries :)... i had a problem>>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296854/
<noaXess> syria: seams there is a google repo problem
<noaXess> you disabled google repo?
<syria> noaXess:  I don't remember doing this! but few days ago the update operation was not successful, because I lost the internet suddenly.
<noaXess> syria: do a sudo apt-get -f install
<noaXess> whats the output
<syria> noaXess:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296942/
<noaXess> syria: ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/ | grep talkplugin
<syria> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296946/
<syria> noaXess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1296946/
<noaXess> syria: hm.. don't know what happend if you move all those talkplugin files and rerun sudo apt-get update.. may they should be regenerated..
<noaXess> i would move them to a temp dir and run: sudo apt-get update
<noaXess> and reckeck the files with ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/ | grep talkplugin
<syria> noaXess:  I will try it.
<syria> noaXess:  I cannot move the files seems like it needs permission, I am using the default file manager "Dolphin"
<noaXess> syria: do it with sudo ;)
<syria> noaXess:  Using the graphical user interfaces is making me lazy! :P
<noaXess> sudo mv file newfiel ;)
<noaXess> file
<syria> noaXess:  Do I have to move the files in this location ? /var/lib/apt/lists/ or this one please? /var/lib/apt/lists/partial ?
<noaXess> syria: move it to your home folder or /tmp: sudo mv dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_* /tmp
<noaXess> better sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_*
<noaXess> this is it: sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_* /tmp
<noaXess> grrr
<syria> noaXess: It works!!!
<noaXess> syria: now: sudo apt-get update
<syria> noaXess:  okay
<noaXess> and then: ls -l /var/lib/apt/lists/ | grep talkplugin
<syria> noaXess:  After this command only, sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_talkplugin_deb_dists_stable_* /tmp ,,, I have received a system notification telling me that security updates are available, then in konsole sudo apt-get update
<noaXess> does last command success?
<syria> Now I am waiting, If it didn't work, I will move all the files.
<noaXess> syria: only talkplugin files have problems
<syria> noaXess:  Still working, 100% [Waiting for headers]                                         255 B/s 0s
<syria> I have a very slow INTERNET  connection.
<syria> Yeah I mean move all the files related to google talk.
<noaXess> with above move command all talkplugin files are moved ;)
<syria> aaaah I see!!
<syria> noaXess:  Google doesn't allow Syrians to use most of all its services.
<noaXess> syria: okeee.. so you can't use talkplugin?
<syria> noaXess:  No! it is completely useless, Removing it is easier than fixing the problem right?
<noaXess> syria: yes.. you need to remove it and also remove the software repo in software sources
<noaXess> syria: the package name is: google-talkplugin
<syria> "sudo apt-get remove google-talkplugin"
<noaXess> you should remove it with: sudo apt-get remove google-talkplugin
<noaXess> yeah ;)
<syria> Okay
<syria> noaXess: I have removed the plugin and the source and now i am waiting for the output of apt-get update
<syria> noaXess:  This is how it ended >>> Reading package lists... Done
<syria>  I guess we are fine now. :)
<noaXess> syria: fine .. now do the sudo apt-get upgrade to ugprade latest packages.. after that you can run the release upgrade over software manager.. or over console with sudo do-release-upgrade
<syria> noaXess:  Now I am waiting for the output of sudo do-release-upgrade
<noaXess> syria: thing it will take long time to upgrade 12.10
<syria> noaXess:  Yeah sure, Thank you very much for your time. :)
<noaXess> syria: your welcome ;)
<bux> hi there,
<bux> I have a data folder in my /home and I like to mount it as /data/
<bux> should I use mount cooamnd for that ?
<bux> command *
<navlelo> you could just symlink it
<dogweather> bux: the --bind option to mount does this.
<dogweather> Symlinking works as well; there'll be slight differences in how the directories appear under these two methods.
<bux> dogweather: yes, but I have this issue
<bux> mount: mount point /data/ does not exist
<dogweather> Not a problem. Become superuser, then create it.
<root5_all_SYS> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<akis> i am running on xubuntu some kde apps. any idea why skanlite cannot scan images in grey/color mode (i take a smudged image) but it can scan perfectly at lineart mode. SimpleScan nca alos perfectly scan b/w and color images. any advise?
<root5_all_SYS> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oepra> hello, i've just upgraded to kubuntu 12.10, and i'm now getting a black screen when i start vmware
<gardian> i have a login screen problem; my login screen a blue (like the blue of the bsod) and it's very buggy; how can i fix that? (i'm on 12.10)
<root5_all_SYS> hi, i want to backup my Operating system, what is the procedure please?
<Wizard> root5_all_SYS: There is wide range of backup tools available.
<Wizard> From simple to very robust server solutions.
<Wizard> If you want to clone your os, clonezilla should be enough.
<root5_all_SYS> hi, i want to backup my Operating system, what is the procedure please?
<hateball> !backup | root5_all_SYS
<ubottu> root5_all_SYS: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<FlyingElvis> root5_all_SYS: best thing to do is put your entire home folder on another drive
<FlyingElvis> the rest of it is expendable IMO if you have a copy of the iso
<hateball> Separating /home on another partition/drive is not making a backup of things, even if it's a good idea.
<root5_all_SYS> FlyingElvis: i want to backup with my installed programs, getting internet connection is very dear where i am living
<FlyingElvis> ahh then read ubottu
<hateball> root5_all_SYS: If you have drivespace, I like clonezilla for doing that
<hateball> just dump the entire drive/partition to an image you can restore
<root5_all_SYS> hateball: how?
<root5_all_SYS> how to make an image?
<hateball> root5_all_SYS: here is a nice start http://clonezilla.org/general-live-use.php
<root5_all_SYS> my main hard drive is mounted on /, is i partition it without backuping my os , am i going to lose evrething?
<L1nk_error_404> my main hard drive is mounted on /, is i partition it without backuping my os , am i going to lose evrething?
<Peace-> L1nk_error_404: mm?
<yofel> L1nk_error_404: you're only on the safe side with backups. But if you select the current / disk as the new one *without* formatting, it should only erase the OS and keep at least /home intact if that's on the same partition
<Peace-> L1nk_error_404: if you install the new system in your harddriver it willl ask you to format
<yofel> L1nk_error_404: if you re-partition you will loose all data
<L1nk_error_404> grrrrrrrrrrr, thanks to all of you
<L1nk_error_404> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<L1nk_error_404> !i know you are a bot
<ubottu> L1nk_error_404: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L1nk_error_404> hihi
<kroson> Hi, can anyone use libreoffice plugin in Firefox, so it opens document, presentation... files embedded? Thanks
<swex_> hello everybody
<swex_> after upgrade my kubuntu to 12.10 I've got mouse and keyboard turn off
<swex_> and I have to restart X to get them work again
<swex_> where to explore issue? any log file etc?
<noaXess> swex_: hey and welcome
<noaXess> swex_: are you on a notebook?
<swex_> I'm login remotely and see keyboard and mouse in lsusb but they dont response to my actions
<swex_> noaXess, no desktop pc
<noaXess> swex_: hm.. strange...
<noaXess> swex_: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<swex_> nothing useful in there..
<noaXess> swex_: and then unplug keyboard and replug again.. whats the output?
<swex_> noaXess, kernel sees them but they kind of hooked by X
<swex_> and dont response to me untill I restart X
<noaXess> swex_: hm....
<swex_> noaXess, so no X experts?))
<noaXess> swex_: yre you using /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<swex_> no
<natman> Hi, i am unable to shut down my pc using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Nine_9> hey guys, saturday I`ve updated all the packages then shutdown the pc, today when i turned it on, before the splash screen it displayed a dialog and the network and sound devices doesn`t work. I`m on live cd right now.
<Nine_9> every time i start it displays a dialog before the splash screen, and after it it asks if i want to remove my audio devices. The network manager says there`s no network interface
<Nine_9> can somebody help me please (insert interrogation point here)
<Peace-> mm
<Nine_9> bad kd layout
<Nine_9> kb
<Peace-> Nine_9: your audio is working ?
<Peace-> or not?
<Nine_9> Peace-: with the live distro yes
<Peace-> Nine_9: i mean with the system
<Peace-> = no livecd
<Nine_9> nope, it doesn`t even detect the interface
<Nine_9> and the kernel is the same
<Peace-> Nine_9: ok so the kernel is your problem
<Peace-> mmm?
<Peace-> how can be the same if you have upgraded?
<Nine_9> only linux related stuff that i installed is linux-firmwares
<Peace-> have you tried with an older kernel ?
<Nine_9> i have updated all packages, but there was no kernel update
<Peace-> have yoou tried with a new fresh user?
<Nine_9> i also have tried an older kernel
<Nine_9> Peace-: nope.
<Nine_9> nope for the new user
<natman> Hi, i am unable to shut down my pc using kubuntu
<Nine_9> should i try a new user?
<Peace-> Nine_9: try it just to figure out faster
<Nine_9> Peace-: ok. be back in a moment
<Peace-> Nine_9: sudo adduser testuser
<Peace-> natman:     qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0  this close your computer
<BluesKaj> natman, did you try logging out then choosing shutdown
<Peace-> natman: try that from konsole
<BluesKaj> or sudo halt
<natman> BluesKaj: Peace-, hi bottom of thread is attached pic of what happens when i try shutdown -h now from konsole
<Peace-> natman: ?
<natman> Peace-:  sorry http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60591-Unable-to-shut-down!
<natman> Peace-:  is my thread
<Peace-> natman: i am not login in
<Peace-> i can 't see it
<BluesKaj> natman, are you reading our answers ?
<natman> BluesKaj:  i tried the log out and shutdown, gives the same problem
<Peace-> natman:     qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<Peace-> natman:     qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<Peace-> natman:     qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> nat did you try Peace- , command in the terminal ?
<BluesKaj> nat
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess yes :D
<Peace-> BluesKaj: 5:24] <-- natman has left this server (Quit: Konversation terminated!).
<BluesKaj> looks that way
<BluesKaj> yeah
<Smurphy> Anyone tested KUbuntu on a Geforce GTX660Ti  yet ?
<Smurphy> Guess I'll ne checking it out next week - on my Gaming machine :)
<BluesKaj> oh yeah ..we have so many ppl with that card ?
<natman> Peace-: BluesKaj hi back again, ya that command gave the same issue, stalls on shutdown at gre kubuntu logo
<BluesKaj> natman, what about Peace- 's command ?
<natman> BluesKaj:  It turned my laptop 'off', when i got to the shutdown screen ( gey Kubuntu logo ) it just stalls, and i had to power off by pressing the power button
<BluesKaj> natman, I'll ask once more and rephrase. Which command did you use ?
<Nine_9> hello guys. Nope, i`ve tried another user and the same thing.
<natman> BluesKaj: qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 2 0
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> natman, did you try sudo halt , ?
<natman> BluesKaj:  yes, it also gives the same problem
<Nine_9> after loggin in a message appears complaining that it ``can`t open ConsoleKit session, setuid permission is not correct``
<Nine_9> on the network manager it says "network manager is not running" but i`ve tried starting it both with "init.d/ntework-manger start" and "start network-manager" but doesn`t work
<Nine_9> any help?
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> or start
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: ok. i'm lemme try that. thanks.
<Peace-> natman: you need to tweak your kernel line
<Peace-> natman: i guess i can't see your pic
<Peace-> natman: so i am not sure
<natman> Peace-: ill past it up for you
<natman> paste.kde.org wont load for me, where should i post my pic?
<Peace-> natman: ubuntu stuff
<natman> Peace-:  BluesKaj http://tinypic.com/r/2ij2f79/6
<Peace-> natman: did you mount something not very well ?
<natman> Peace-:  nope, all i did was upgrade from 12.04, it all went well then this happens, ( tried shutting down loads of times since, gte the error every time )
<Peace-> natman: try thsi sudo stop lightdm & sudo shutdown -h now
<natman> Peace-:  ok, brb
<Nine_9> Nope, it doesn`t work. It don`t even mount usb devices automatically anymore. It changed the keyboard layout. Is there a way to install packages from the usb device like if it was a CD?
<Nine_9> what a disastrous update
<Peace-> Nine_9: mm
<Peace-> Nine_9: so it's not a user related problem
<Peace-> but a system problem
<natman> Peace-:  ya same problem, after i ran the command the following appeared before asking for my password " [1] 2773"
<Nine_9> is there a way to revert back some packages to the ones in usb
<Nine_9> ?
<Peace-> mm revert back ?
<Nine_9> the muon manager has a wizard to add repo from cdrom, is there a way to add from usb drive?
<natman> Peace-:  back to 12.04?
<Nine_9> or a way to revert the system to the state it was before the latest update?
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: i`ve tried that already.
<Peace-> natman:  dmesg | grep -i "mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)"
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, you mentioned a usb , usb what ?
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: usb drive
<natman> Peace-:  output was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1297552/
<Peace-> natman: not sure but read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2008576
<Nine_9> man, the worst thing is when network doesn`t work on linux.
<Peace-> Nine_9: iwconfig
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, ok , sudo dhclient eth0
<Nine_9> Peace-: isn`t that for wireless?
<Peace-> Nine_9:  iwconfig  | pastebinit
<Peace-> Nine_9: do it
<BluesKaj> yes it wifi
<Nine_9> my network is wired
<Peace-> Nine_9: do it
<natman> Peace-:  okay, sounds complicated, will read it and try later
<Peace-> Nine_9: or fix by yourself then
<Peace-> dude i have to go no time to answer
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, ok try , sudo dhclient eth0 , this should work
<Nine_9> Peace-: ok thanks.
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: lemme try.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, no need to be rude
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> ok bye
<BluesKaj> iwconfig  just gives no wirelkess extensions on a wired connection
<Peace-> BluesKaj: if eth0 is recognized shoul dbe in the list
<Peace-> if not you have not in the list
<BluesKaj> ifconfig is what he needs
<Peace-> try iwconfig
<Peace-> you will se your eth
<sailor_scott> Hi everyone, I'm trying to use a s/mime cert in kmail but I'm getting a red cross when I select it in the identity settings. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> I see your ppoint Peace- , you could have explained that instead of the other thing you said
<Peace-> like i said before no time
<Peace-> bye :P
<BluesKaj> Peace-, still no reason to be rude
<Nine_9> here are the returns of the commands: http://paste.kde.org/577682/
<Nine_9> here is the dpkg log> http://paste.kde.org/577694/
<Nine_9> I`m thinking about reinstalling the entire system.
<Nine_9> the problem is... I`ll have to keep using an outdated version of it, because there`s no way to know when shit will happen, and if it happens, there`s no easy way to revert that.
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, your ethernet connection isn't even recognized , run lspci and look for something like this , 00:07.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: isn`t it easier to reinstall the entire thing? Because there are more things that doesn`t work. If it were only the ethernet, but the entire system is broken.
<Nine_9> I dunno why i had this dumb idea to update something that was working perfectly well.
<Nine_9> I blame the update manager though.
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, that's your call , but if we knew the kernel module/driver your NIC needs then the networking problem should be eassily fixed . If this is an older pc I suggest the ' alternate install  '
<BluesKaj> if a clean install is what you intend
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: wait... I can run that command from the live system right?
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, yes
<BluesKaj> have you updated upgraded the system since the install ?
<Nine_9> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ lspci | grep Ethernet 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: nope, just some packages.
<Nine_9> i`ve installed it this month
<Nine_9> sorry, upgrade != update. so nope
<BluesKaj> yeah kind of difficult without an internet connection
<march84> hello everyone
<march84> i have found a bug in 12.10 but no idea how to search for it or how to report it
<L3top> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> Nine_9,  try loading the atheros module : sudo modprobe atl1e  , thiis might do the trick
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: ok. however, i wonder why there are so many "half-installed" packages in dpkg log
<march84> when i unplug/plug power supply or the battery is fully charged, i found all the mounted partition (/home, /windows,/whatever) mounted but not accessible
<march84> and not unmountable either (busy)
<march84> only way to solve is rebooting
<march84> how can i "name" this bug
<Nine_9> anyway, lemme try that
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: yeah! It works! Thank you man!
<BluesKaj> cool , Nine_9  :)
<BluesKaj> now you can run your updates and upgrades , Nine_9
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: yeah, and the module was atl1c in fact
<Nine_9> atl1e didn't work
<BluesKaj> how did you dind the correct module ?
<BluesKaj> find
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: well. i was going to try all atheros modules (atlXXX) the second one i've tried after atl1e was atl1c and it worked :) heh
<BluesKaj> ok good
<SIR_Taco_> ath5k or ath9k don't work?
<Nine_9> i'm gonna disable all the non official repos and also the backports one and update/downdate everything
<Nine_9> SIR_Taco_: nope
<SIR_Taco_> weird
<Nine_9> mine is atheros 8151
<SIR_Taco_> ah
<Nine_9> ar8151
<Nine_9> is there a program or something that allows you to "restore" the system to a previous state?
<Nine_9> It would be useful imho. So I could create a backup of the working system before updating
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, have you run the updates and upgrades to finish the half installed packages
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: running right now
<BluesKaj> ok
<Nine_9> you know, a kind of system backup helper, but for the system itself, disconsidering /home
<BluesKaj> you'll probly find your setup will work fully afterwards, 12.10 is pretty stable
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: but I'm using the lts version (12.04) should i upgrade the entire thing to 12.10?
<Nine_9> LTS
<Nine_9> i was planning to keep using the LTS
<Nine_9> until the next LTS. I wasn't planning to use these rapid release versions
<Nine_9> but if it's more stable it's not a bad idea to upgrade i think.
<BluesKaj> Nine_9, it has a longer support period , and if you require that for work or home office etc then yes it is a good idea to stay on 12.04LTS
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: ok.
<Fifo> hi everybody
<Fifo>  
<Fifo> HI
<march84> hi
<Fifo> hi
<ggggguest> hi
<ggggguest> Could someone please help me out. I just upgraded to Kubuntu 12.10 and in muon and in the software center searching for packages only gives very limited results. i couldn't find the package for synaptic or mdam for example. had to apt-get them. synaptic's quick search is the same, the only thing that works is the search button in synaptic. anything else won't display the packages i search for
<Peace->  ggggguest apt-cache search stuff
<Peace-> ggggguest: just do an alias for that
<ggggguest> isn't it possible to search for the packages with a graphical client like muon anymore in 12.10? it used to work fine in 12.04. i'm on a fresh install by the way.
<Peace-> ggggguest: i guess you can but idon't use it btw
<Peace-> i find konsole faster
<Peace-> ggggguest: i find synaptic btw in muon ... http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/22/plasma-desktopl23480.png
<ggggguest> Peace: i see. i prefer browsing through the packages with muon or synaptic
<Nine_9> okay, it took some decades, but now it's installed and i'm going to restart to see if it works
 * Nine_9 cross fingers
<march84> i have mount problems since 12.10
<ggggguest> Peace:  thanks for checking it out on your machine! looks like it's working perfectly for you.
<Nine_9> yay! it works!
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: thank you very much! You're really an awesome kubuntu guru :D
<Nine_9> it was just a matter of running "apt-get install -f"
<Nine_9> as superuser o'course
<Nine_9> after disabling those repos also
<BluesKaj> no I'm not a guru , just a guy who's glad to see ppl using open source :)
<Nine_9> a humble guru :D
<BluesKaj> yeah , sometimes the dependencies get broken and a quick re-upgrade is in order
<ggggguest> Peace: really strange
<ggggguest> Peace: i can only see the packages: Muon and the xserver driver for synaptics
<Fifo> hi
<ggggguest> Peace: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/827/snapshot1sd.jpg/ that what it looks like here
<Nine_9> What's the irc client in Peace's screenshot?
<ggggguest> webchat.freenode.net
<ggggguest> webirc by freenode because my quassel kept crashing
<Nine_9> oh noes, web-based irc client! :B
<ggggguest> Nine_9: horrible!
<Nine_9> but i was talkin bout the client here: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/22/plasma-desktopl23480.png
<Nine_9> quassel works very well here
<Fifo> but i think i finally fixed quassel now (me=gggggeust)
<Fifo> oh i thought you ment my screenshot
<Fifo> i still haven't figured out why i can't find my packages
<Nine_9> i can find synaptic here, but i agree it's hard to find some packages in muon
<Nine_9> for example, nm-appled
<Fifo> i don't get why i can't find it...
<Fifo> can't find gnome-disk-utility either
<Nine_9> when i type gnome-disk the first item that appears is  gnome-disk-utility
<Fifo> not here. not in synaptic. not in muon. not in software center
<Nine_9> =/
<Nine_9> that's why i almost always use apt-get and tab-completion :)
<Nine_9> a good search tool would be useful though, sometimes you forget the packages names
<Fifo> but i find it hard to find software that i don't know the name of that way
<Fifo> exactly what i meant
<Fifo> i'll try a restart
<Nine_9> last time i checked the search in synaptic (not the quick filtering one) were pretty good
<Nine_9> #games
<Nine_9> wrong channel
<Fifo> no luck
<Fifo> refreshed packages a gazillion times..
<Fifo> no clue how to make this work. repo settings look good
<_jam> Fifo: i just joined, you having issues upgrading?
<Fifo> i did a fresh install of 12.10; now i can't see most of the packages when serching for them in muon, software center and synaptic
<_jam> n/m then. good luck
<Fifo> for example i couldn't find synaptic in muon - had to install via commandline
<Fifo> n/m?
<Fifo> _jam: n/m?
<OerHeks> Fifo, n/m = short for never mind.
<Fifo> OerHeks thanks
<Nine_9> Fifo: synaptic search tool isn't working properly also?
<Nine_9> not the quick filter thing
<Fifo> the quicksearch is not working
<Fifo> the search is
<Fifo> sorry it's called quick filter
<Fifo> i still couldn't figure out what's wrong
<Fifo> maybe i'll do another fresh install of kubuntu and hope it wont't be there any more
<Nine_9> maybe it's a cache problem dunno if it makes sense because i think every package manager has its own independent search engine
<Nine_9> try to clean apt cache
<Fifo> you're a genius!!
<Fifo> it's working again! thank you so much Nine_9
<Wizard> :D
<Nine_9> nope, i'm not a genius. I'm glad it worked :)
<ptomblin> After the upgrade, my email isn't getting delivered to /var/mail/ any more.  Instead, I see the following in my logs: /usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -c /etc/dovecot/conf.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.conf -m "${EXTENSION}"
<ptomblin> How do I get my email?
<Wizard> ptomblin: Do you use dovecot on Kubuntu o_O?
<ptomblin> Yes, but up until I upgraded, it was great because it didn't mess with the way I stored email (so local users could use mutt and remote users could use imap)
<ptomblin> but now it's hiding my email somewhere else, and even my imap users can't find it.
<Wizard> Hmm.. Have you checked package changelog?
<Wizard> Maybe there is some info about it :)
<Wizard> Than, check this config files.
<Wizard> s/files/file/g
<ptomblin> Where would I find that?  I'm used to Debian, where they don't change the entire way the package works without some sort of option to keep the old config.
<Wizard> They do, sometimes.
<Wizard> Check /etc/dovecot/conf.d/01-mail-stack-delivery.conf
<ptomblin> I can't find the option called "totally_fuck_up_your_users_email"
<bazhang> ptomblin, no cursing here
<shadeslayer> !language > ptomblin
<ubottu> ptomblin, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> ptomblin: and apt-get changelog foobar will get you the changelog for foobar
<ptomblin> The changelog doesn't mention "move people's email from mbox to maildir, but don't tell imap about the change so it's still looking in the mbox"
<Wizard> This is funny :)
<ptomblin> It appears this package "mail-stack-delivery" make some really annoying changes to my postfix configuration as well, including stripping out some of my spam protections.
<ptomblin> Way to go, Kubuntu.
<shadeslayer> ptomblin: not Kubuntu's fault really
<shadeslayer> blame dovecot packaging, Kubuntu has nothing to do with dovecot
<ptomblin> I think I'm going back to Debian - they know how to do an upgrade without breaking everything.
<Wizard> Brave words.
<Quintasan> ptomblin: FYI I do not think Kubuntu Developers are responsible for any changes to that package. It would be far more productive to report a bug against that package (if you are sure that a change in that package broke the whole thing) to let people know about possible problems instead of implying that we are incompetent
<ptomblin> Right now, my priority is to get email working again for my users.  I'll consider a bug report when I have things working like they did before the upgrade.
<Quintasan> ptomblin: You might as well try asking in #ubuntu-devel
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I use kubuntu, with all the effects disabled etc
<alesan> do you think an AMD card that I want to buy will work? I will be connecting 3 monitors to it
<artao> hai .. how can I completely disable a piece of hardware? the digital audio on my graphics card keeps taking over from the mobo audio ... i won't be using the video card's audio any time in the forseeable future, so I want it gone
<maxstyvason> what happened to all the emulators in the repositories?
<maxstyvason> am I the only one who noticed them missing?
<rozmuq> hi. when i'm trying to install something, i get many errors.. http://pastebin.com/8Li15u4K
<maxstyvason> looks like the downlaoded package is in shambles
<maxstyvason> try another repository
<maxstyvason> haha in mario all stars 9-4 it has japanese text in the english version
<maxstyvason> wew a2
<maxstyvason> whats the furthest anyone has ever made it in this game
<DarthFrog> artao: you can disable it in pulseaudio, using (I think) pavucontrol.
<artao> i'll try that DarthFrog
<artao> well. that seems to have disabled it, for now.
<artao> now to see if it persists
<jmichaelx> are there any xorg-edgers users here?
<dougl> xorg-edgers?
<jmichaelx> if you don't know what it is, you're not using it
<artao> that appears to have worked DarthFrog .. that which previously triggered the audio takover no longer does
<artao> i suppoe i should logout-in to save those settings
<dougl> ah - so must mean you dont have time to explain... if ya talked about it more the channel would have more opportunity to help you.
<dougl> jmichaelx, ^^^
<dougl> jmichaelx, I always try to chat about issues, even when I know nothing about them... eventually the channel starts then we all learn something... thats just me tho - best of luck to you ::)
<jmichaelx> dougl: many thanks for your helpful attitude, but i really only wanted to know whether anyone else was using that PPA.
<dougl> jmichaelx, cheers...
<jmichaelx> dougl: the bigger issue i am working on, is trying to get nvidia + vdpau working. it winds up being broken a good deal of the time.
<dougl> jmichaelx, I thot vdpau was out long enough that it would be working without a hitch - sorry to hear about the trouble...
<jmichaelx> vdpau has not worked for me (on three machines, with three different nvidia cards) at release, for the last three kubuntu releases
<jmichaelx> dougl: no, it's broken much of the time
<dougl> I was looking forward to vdpau when I was interested in media center since then have not tried to keep up or had any interest...
<dougl> that sucks
<jmichaelx> dougl: i think it mostly sucks that proprietary drivers are involved
<dougl> jmichaelx, that always seems to be at the root of the issue... all comes back to that.
<jmichaelx> yep. it sure does
<dougl> are the opensource drivers ever gonna support vdpau?
<jmichaelx> i seriously doubt it, but who knows. i think that would depend a lot on whether or not nvidia would ever open up more of their specs
<dougl> jmichaelx, yeah - not likely... if they are gonna be so closed minded maybe they should make a Nvidia Linux - err maybe not.
<jmichaelx> dougl: i'm surprised that you've never heard of the xorg-edgers PPA. it provides a newer xorg and drivers (both free and closed) than what are found in the repos... but it is also a 'use at your own risk' kind of a deal. for me, their packages *usually* work MUCH better that the packages provided by ubuntu
<dougl> just do a better job on the drivers is better spent.
<dougl> jmichaelx, I am stock out of the box these days... work is very time consuming - I want to be able to get up an running in less that 4 hours if need be...
<jmichaelx> using both ubuntu's repos, and the exorg-edgers PPA, i find that i will get VDPAU working, but then it will break again at the next upgrade.
<dougl> jmichaelx, doh! damn upgrades.
<jmichaelx> dougl: yea, but playing high def does not work out of the box on much of anything i have... without VDPAU
<dougl> jmichaelx, when I got the new job I bought appletv for entertainment... computers are just for youtube and facebook and sound and printer server...
<dougl> HD does not work or gives your cpu a hernia?
<jmichaelx> dougl: i understand what you're saying, but it really is not supposed to be that way
<dougl> ah - re read = better understanding
<jmichaelx> dougl: it does not work. audio & video wind up wau out of sync... CPU usage goes very high... it's ridiculous
<dougl> right
<jmichaelx> way*
<artao> well. ... logging out crashed .. i gotta remember to unplug my dictaphone and camera before doing that .. but the disabled hdmi audio remained disabled, and the mobo audio is still in charge ... so YAY
<jmichaelx> good video performance in linux is still a very problematic thing
<dougl> jmichaelx, not sure what to say here regarding the channel chiming in on our chat...
<dougl> everyone is sleeping today.
<dougl> supper time here - gotta run.
<dougl> jmichaelx, you take care and save some hair to pull out next upgrade... seriously - good luck
<jmichaelx> dougl: ok, bon appetit!
<jmichaelx> what's bad, is that i had vdpau working, using xorg-ppa packages. at that point, i should have commented out that PPA in sources.list....    but instead, i let it upgrade again... now VDPAU is broken
<jmichaelx> the words torvalds had for nvidia a few months back were none too strong
<isaac> does anyone know where to obtain  libjpeg.so.8 please?
<tsimpson> !find libjpeg.so.8
<ubottu> File libjpeg.so.8 found in libjpeg-turbo8
<isaac> and just what package would that be?
<tsimpson> isaac: libjpeg-turbo8 is the package name
<isaac> Okie. Thanks.
<tsimpson> you should have it already though
<tsimpson> it's part of the default install
<isaac> not if U're still running 10.x LTS
<isaac> But I may backup / and upgrade this weekend.
<isaac> I'm not sure I'm going to like 12.x
<tsimpson> I don't see libjpeg-turbo8 in Lucid, so I don't think it's available
<isaac> it is available in 11.x LTS apparently
<tsimpson> yes, 11.04
<tsimpson> but not 10.04
<isaac> 10.x getting old, I have to upgrade
<tsimpson> you have until next April to upgrade from 10.04 (Lucid), and you can upgrade straight to 12.04 (Precise) from it
<isaac> managed to get this far with it though :-)
<isaac> I won't like 12.x
<tsimpson> why not?
<isaac> What happens in april,  10.x repositories evaporate?
<tsimpson> no, updates for the desktop components will end
<tsimpson> server support continues until 2015
<isaac> ...and probably some repo's
<isaac> incentive to upgrade
<tsimpson> no, the repos will remain until the server support ends
<tsimpson> but they are still accessible, just from a different server
<tsimpson> see http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ it goes right back until 4.10
<BlackBsd> :-) have not been here in a while. hello
#kubuntu 2012-10-23
<BlackBsd> Im having an issue where kde crashes when i do various things to some of the icons and other widgets on the destop task bar
<BlackBsd> but not every widget
<BlackBsd> the K, start widget works fine
<BlackBsd> any application items i add crash once i try to click on them
<BlackBsd> but not the widgets for the currently running applications.
<BlackBsd> any ideas which log file might be usefull?, i was looking at my .xsession-errors
<Copernicus2K> hey
<Copernicus2K> how can i check what gpu driver i am using? if i am using nouveau or nvidia?
<Copernicus2K> ?
<BlackBsd> i think in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BlackBsd> that should tell you whats being loaded and used
<xixor> Howdy y'all!
<BlackBsd> hello
<xixor> yo, can anyone shine some light on the proper way to install the Nvidia binary graphics driver for my GT 240?  Googling around, it seems that there are various ways: different PPAs, some recommend installing the binary blob directly from Nvidia, some go through the ubuntu hardware system.  Just wondering if there is "best practices" way to go about it?  Cheers
<xixor> oh well, I will try going through the ubuntu/kubuntu additional drivers program
<xixor> brb
<xixor> yo
<dougl> xixor, jockey something or another off the k will get ya there quickest
<xixor> dougl: Cool, yeah, that is what I ended up going with, thanks
<dougl> good
<xixor> I just installed 12.10, looks pretty good
<BlackBsd> idk which log file would provide a better idea which is wong with the kde session
<BlackBsd> if i click on that red, blue, green widget, kde crashes and takes me back to the user logon screen.
<xixor> so whats the deal with the KDE wallet?  Is it secure?  Do most people use it?
<Belial`> i use it because it immediately bothers me by popping up when i try to connect after an install.
<xixor> so it stores passwords for websites mainly?  I just find the whole thing very confusing
<tsimpson> it can store passwords for pretty much anything
<tsimpson> though it's not limited to passwords, any "private data" can be stored
<xixor> I find KDE pretty confusing all together.  neopkum, strigli, akonadi, wallets, upon installation it feels like I am bombarded by notifications that these things are doing things, but I don't really know what they are all doing
<Belial`> i turn off indexing immediately. not sure if things are fixed now, but it use to spike my cpu.
<Belial`> as far as the rest, i just let them do their thing.
<Belial`> never gets in the way.
<xixor> indexing is the neopokum thing?
<xixor> nepomuk rather
<Belial`> yeah
<Belial`> right click search file indexer, then i uncheck the desktop file indexer. because i really don't need it.
<Belial`> it could be fixed by now though.
<xixor> how does one use it?
<BlackBsd> what is neopkum
<Belial`> i believe what that particular feature does is when you search for something, it searches for keywords inside of documents themselves.
<BlackBsd> any ideas on why kde would crash
<Belial`> instead of just filenames.
<xixor> so, for example, I am a little confused here.  I just ran Chromium, and ti is asking access to my wallet.  It needs a password, and I need to verify this password.  Is this wallet just for google chrome?  Or am I setting my global master password for my personal wallet?  Does Chromium get access only to the Chromium wallet?  Or does it have access to absolutely everything I put in there?
<BlackBsd> oh
<BlackBsd> no the wallet is a way for kde to store its passwords that you use in various applications
<xixor> so each application gets it's own wallet?
<BlackBsd> each app can have a seprate entry into your wallet, where that app can store a password or something for you
<BlackBsd> then if you give an application access to use your wallet, it can remember the passwords that  you have given
<xixor> so, once the wallet is open, can any website just grab passwords?
<tsimpson> the website doesn't access the password, only the local application (the browser in this case)
<BlackBsd> if you give that program, chromium, permission to access your wallet
<BlackBsd> when it goes to page x, which requires the username and password, they can be autofilled in..
<BlackBsd> has anyone installed 12.10?
<xixor> BlackBsd: I installed 12.10 a few minutes ago
<BlackBsd> my issue seems to be related to the startbar widgets
<Belial`> what's the issue, BlackBsd ?
<BlackBsd> if i click on them or move my mouse over areas of the start bar, everything seems to crash and i have to re-log in..  any ideas as to what log i could try to look into?
<BlackBsd> if i click on that  widget that is the redblue green contol, i think my xsession dies.
<BlackBsd> but i can use the K start widget.
<BlackBsd> idk if its a kde problem, and X problem?
<Belial`> is this a fresh install?
<BlackBsd> yes
<Belial`> i was going to suggest moving (not deleting) you ~/.kde folder
<Belial`> and logging out/in to see if that fixes it.
<Belial`> if it doesn't, move the folder back to ~/.kde so you retain your settings.
<BlackBsd> its a xps desktop, nvidia card, but i think its using the naviho driver
<Belial`> nouveau?
<Belial`> did you try using a different driver?
<BlackBsd> no, not yet
<BlackBsd> i have had issues when i tried installing ubuntu then installing kde-full
<BlackBsd> same issue
<Belial`> and this time you're using kubuntu?
<BlackBsd> yes
<rozmuq> BlackBsd,  what distro?
<BlackBsd> i have also tried to add a program launch botton to the task bar.
<BlackBsd> i am using kubuntu-12.10
<BlackBsd> fresh install
<Belial`> are desktop effects enabled?
<xixor> is google in the apt sources.list by default?  I added it, but it is there twice for some reason, so just curious if something in kubuntu-restricted-extras, or somethign else added it?
<BlackBsd> if i click on the "show activity manager" kde seems to crash and take me back to the user logon section
<BlackBsd> but still in X
<BlackBsd> i think its lightdm
<Belial`> if desktop effects are enabled, try disabling them and test it.
<rozmuq> BlackBsd,  64bit?
<BlackBsd> yes 64 bit
<rozmuq> BlackBsd,  i had almost the same issue in mint 13 kde 64bit
<rozmuq> and i tried anything
<rozmuq> asked people
<BlackBsd> rozmuq, i had similar issues with ubuntu where compiz kept crashing
<rozmuq> :/
<BlackBsd> is the desktop effects in the system settings
<Belial`> yes
<BlackBsd> do i have to log out and log back in?
<Belial`> you shouldn't have to, but it couldn't hurt.
<BlackBsd> no, i crashed again
<BlackBsd> i seemed to be able to expand the activity manager section of the start bar but it still crashed
<xixor> so, do any of you use Activities?
<xixor> There are so many strange things in KDE I just can't seem to get my head around
<BlackBsd> i just clicked on it.
<BlackBsd> then once i clicked on the konsole widget that i added to the start bar, it carshed..  briefly looked like i saw some text on a black terminal then the gui, logon page, showed back up
<Belial`> BlackBsd, try using the nvidia driver and see if that does anything.
<Belial`> it sounds like driver issues if the same thing happens in compiz.
<BlackBsd> i think i have this bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1069151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069151 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "NVidiaDriver does not work with 640GT" [Undecided,Invalid]
<BlackBsd> are there docs on enabling the nvidia drivers?
<BlackBsd> sorry for the noob question
<BlackBsd> its been awhile..
<Belial`> alt+f2 and type in "jockey"
<Belial`> it'll pull up "additional drivers"
<Belial`> click that
<BlackBsd> i think i need to make sure i have kernel-headers first?
<Belial`> it should take care of it for you.
<Belial`> it doesn't do any compiling.
<Belial`> it'll check to see if you have any proprietary drivers available for your hardware.
<Belial`> if you do, i suggest trying one of the nvidia drivers.
<BlackBsd> i have 3 available listed
<BlackBsd> experimental nvidia and a current and a current-updates
<BlackBsd> hmm, i guess current-updates
<Belial`> i'd use current
<DarthFrog> I use current-updates.  Works for me: GTX570
<Belial`> yeah, you can try all of them and see which one works best.
<BlackBsd> i have gt 640
<DarthFrog> Current and current-updates should be the same now.
<DarthFrog> i.e. in Quantal.
<BlackBsd> where is my xorg.conf located?
<DarthFrog>  /etc/X11
<tsimpson> you probably don't have one
<BlackBsd> last time i tried, i think my screen resolution got jacked up..
<BlackBsd> you might be right, i dont know if i do have one, i looked and could not find it.
<BlackBsd> ok here goesa
<BlackBsd> in the event that something goes wrong, is it easy to switch back to the stock driver?
<DarthFrog> BlackBsd:  "sudo updatedb"  creates a searchable database of your file system.  Search it with the "locate" command.
<BlackBsd> thanks i didnt know i had locate
<DarthFrog> "locate" doesn't do jack, until "updatedb" has been run.
<BlackBsd> so since i dont have one, i guess my x server starts up with all defaults?
<BlackBsd> when i was using gentoo back in the day i had it where i started up to a terminal and then  i would have to run startx to get up into the gui.
<BlackBsd> kde 3.x i think. :-/
<DarthFrog> The X driver model has changed since those days.  Intelligence is in the driver now, not in xorg.conf.
<BlackBsd> oh, and modelines?
<BlackBsd> i used to press ctrl alt and +/-
<BlackBsd> to switch different resolutions
<DarthFrog> I've not done that in years.  Use "krandr" to set your resolution.
<BlackBsd> ok.
<BlackBsd> let me reboot and try to log back in... brb
<DarthFrog> In a nutshell, nothing *needs* to be done at the command line these days.  Some (including me) prefer it, though.
<DarthFrog> No need to reboot.
<BlackBsd> the dialog just told me to reboot
<BlackBsd> dont x have to restart?
<DarthFrog> Eh, just log out, restart the X server and log in again.
<BlackBsd> how do i restart x
<DarthFrog> X, yes.  the system, no.
<BlackBsd> ctrl alt backspace?
<DarthFrog> Alt-SysReq-K (use the Shift key).
<DarthFrog> it's a test of your manual dexterity. :-)
<BlackBsd> what is SysReq?
<BlackBsd> lol
<BlackBsd> i dont think a log out restarts x, does it?
<DarthFrog> it's a key on your keyboard.  Look at PrtSc.
<DarthFrog> No, it doesn't.
<DarthFrog> but a log out properly closes your apps and saves your data.
<BlackBsd> im probably not doing that key combo correctly
<DarthFrog> No harm in rebooting. :-)
<BlackBsd> :-/  brb
<BlackBsd> Darth... I think that worked. :-)
<BlackBsd> U  the man..
<BlackBsd> so is this open souce driver, buggy huh?
<tsimpson> well the closed source driver is buggy, try both and see which is the least buggy for you :)
<BlackBsd> :-), well from a fresh install the open source driver was not being very usefull
<BlackBsd> :-)
<BlackBsd> but thats cool.
<BlackBsd> in general do i not need to setup an xorg.conf file any longer?
<tsimpson> you usually don't need to, the X server is (normally) capable of detecting your hardware and auto-magically configuring itself
<BlackBsd> sweet..  so is it possible to still start up to a non-gui terminal and having to startx into the system when i am ready?
<tsimpson> possible: yes, simple: not so much
<tsimpson> Ubuntu (and Kubuntu etc) are really geared to starting an X session
<tsimpson> though you can always just Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to a terminal
<tsimpson> and Alt-F7 to get back
<BlackBsd> ahh
<BlackBsd> yeah... thanks
<BlackBsd> so im also getting used to the k/ubuntu sytems.
<BlackBsd> is there also some non-free packages
<tsimpson> yes, though it depends what you mean by "non-free"
<BlackBsd> well the non-standard packages that i can install that will give me different codecs
<BlackBsd> and playing mp3, flash, dvd
<BlackBsd> still learning apt-get
<tsimpson> yeah, those are the kubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-addons packages
<BlackBsd> what is the differenece between extras and addons?
<tsimpson> kubuntu-restricted-extras depends on kubuntu-restricted-addons, so they are designed to be installed together
<jmichaelx> do we still have both mplayer & mplayer2 in the repos, or is mplayer (v1) gone?
<BlackBsd> right on..
<BlackBsd> i remember kmplayer.
<tsimpson> jmichaelx: mplayer is mplayer (v1)
<jmichaelx> tsimpson: ok, i am a bit confused with what i'm looking at.... if i do 'aptitude show mplayer', i see a line that says 'provided by: mplayer2'
<tsimpson> jmichaelx: mplayer2 "provides" the package "mplayer" so that other packages that depend on mplayer being installed don't break because you happen to have mplayer2 instead
<tsimpson> if you notice that mplayer has a Conflicts: mplayer2, and mplayer2 has a Conflicts: mplayer
<jmichaelx> i'm not seeing mplayer2 anywhere
<tsimpson> so they can't be both installed, but both can works as "mplayer"
<jmichaelx> in the repos, i mean
<tsimpson> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> mplayer2 (source: mplayer2): next generation movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0-554-gf63dbad-1 (quantal), package size 1212 kB, installed size 3097 kB
<jmichaelx> ok, tyvm
<jmichaelx> i am seeing mplayer2, after all
<BlackBsd> so if i run apt-get dist-upgrade, will all software and dependicies check for upgrades?
<jmichaelx> not sure what to think about the word 'bad' being in the mplayer2 package name 0.0
<BlackBsd> after i have ran apt-get update
<tsimpson> jmichaelx: that's just a hexadecimal string number 0-9 and letters a-f, it just so happens you can spell "bad" with that
<tsimpson> (as well as deadbeaf)
<tsimpson> BlackBsd: yes, dist-upgrade will install any updates and new packages that those updates need
<BlackBsd> can i run it without specifying a package so it may run for all packages?
<BlackBsd> nevermind
<tsimpson> that's how it's intended to run it
<jmichaelx> yay. switching to mplayer2 got VDPAU working again, and got me away from a bug i was running into with mplayer1 when playing internet radio streams
<jmichaelx> i say it's working, but hi def videos still are not playing as smoothly as tthey should be
<BlackBsd> how can i check to see if a particular package is installed?
<BlackBsd> how do i know that i dont have firefox installed
<BlackBsd> or chromium
<tsimpson> from the command line?
<BlackBsd> is there a way to query the apt package manager to see?
<tsimpson> "apt-cache policy <package>" eg: "apt-cache policy firefox"
<tsimpson> or you can use the Muon Package Manager
<BlackBsd> apt-cache works well, thanks
<xixor> yo.  So, once I hit ALT+F1 and type something into the Kmenu, and I have found someothing, how do I run it, without using the mouse?
<BlackBsd> tab -- enter
<BlackBsd> alt+f1 -- konsole -- tab -- ent
<xixor> ah... for some reason... I couldn't figure that out on my own... je suis fail
<tsimpson> apparently, and I just found this, press shift and you can select from the list
<tsimpson> you don't have to keep shift pressed, just press it once
<xixor> weird
<BlackBsd> that shift only works if the text box has focus
<tsimpson> it should do if you've press Alt-F1
<xixor> do you guys mostly launch programs with alt+f2?
<xixor> I don't find the auto-sense of the alt+F2 launcher to be that clever... I feel like I might as well spawn everything from the konsole
<BlackBsd> press alt f1 -- konsole -- press down -- press shift
<tsimpson> I use the Classic Menu launcher
<tsimpson> and I have yakuake, so I always have a terminal available with a press of F12
<xixor> so, run muon? muon package manager? muon software center? muon update manager?  Are these all pretty  much the same?
<tsimpson> they are all different aspects of the same thing
<tsimpson> package manager and update manager are probably self-explanatory, the software center thing is like the package manager, but a little more "user friendly"
<tsimpson> and it's not quite "there" yet imo
<BlackBsd> emerge -uDvp world
<BlackBsd> have you used chromium-browser?
<xixor> Yeah, I am using chromium right now, it's great
<BlackBsd> did you copy the flash library over into the plugins folder?
<xixor> nope
<tsimpson> chromium should use the same plugin as all the other browsers
<BlackBsd> http://thegeekin.com/install-flash-player-chromium-ubuntu/
<BlackBsd> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<BlackBsd> your right, i dont seem to have to copy anythingover and it still works
<BlackBsd> but i keep getting errors when i try to watch movies on youtube
<BlackBsd> hmm
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: Do you have the medibuntu repository?
<BlackBsd> idk, if its not with a default kubuntu install
<BlackBsd> weird, but free movies will play, but the movies that i have purchased do not seem to play
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: No, it isn't included with Kubuntu; you have to add it.
<BlackBsd> apt-get install medibuntu??
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: : sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: All as one entry in a console.
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: Are you running a 32- or 64-bit kubuntu?
<BlackBsd> 64 bit
<Snowhog> After the repository and key are installed, type: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w64codecs
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: And then type: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-downloader:i386
<Snowhog> BlackBsd: You should have no problems viewing/listening to youtube vids. I don't.
<BlackBsd> i have the flashplugin-installer package
<xixor> Do you need to install like, kubuntu-restricted-extras or anything?
<FlyingElvis> use chrome...flash problems solved
<xixor> yo, I'd like to have the windows key + E open a new dolphin.  Is there a handy way to do this?
<Snowhog> xixor: Not for use with Chromium. Might be necessary with Rekonq
<FlyingElvis> chrome has a built in flash...so it will work...it does not use the flash plugin installer
<xixor> Snowhog: ok, cool.  Is there a difference between restricted-extras, and restricted-addons?  I couldn't figure that out
<xixor> ah, KDE menu editor allows one to bind shortcuts to applications
<Snowhog> xixor: kubuntu-restricted-addons: This package depends on some commonly used packages in the Kubuntu
<Snowhog>  universe and multiverse repositories.
<Snowhog>  .
<Snowhog>  You should not install this package directly, but instead install the
<Snowhog>  kubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<FloodBotK1> Snowhog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> FloodBotK1: Sorry.
<xixor> Snowhog: ah, somehow I missed that :p  cheers
<tsimpson> xixor: right click the menu, choose Edit Applications... go to Utilities -> File Manager, click the Advanced tab, then click the button next to "Current shortcut key" and then press they key combination you want. press Save and you're done
<xixor> tsimpson: great, thanks
<tsimpson> oh, it's actually System -> Dolphin, not Utilities -> File Manager
<BlackBsd> does kde still have the konqueror browser?
<BlackBsd> is it now called rekonq?
<BlackBsd> lol
<Belial`> kubuntu uses rekonq as its default browser.
<xixor> yes, I actually like rekonq now
<Belial`> but konqueror is still in kde.
<xixor> I think when it was konqueror, it was trying to be both a file browser, and a web browser, wasn't it?
<Belial`> yeah, it's both a file manager and web browser.
<tsimpson> konqueror is really just a shell, it can be whatever it wants to be
<BlackBsd> shit.. it was the swiss army knief
<BlackBsd> i used its terminal extensions..
<BlackBsd> back in kde 3.x
<BlackBsd> so does konqueror not get intalled by kubuntu?
<BlackBsd> should i run apt-get install kde-full
<tsimpson> it's part of the kubuntu-full seed
<Belial`> konqueror isn't installed by default, but you can easily install it from the repos.
<xixor> you know, I'd like to watch a real KDE pro in action, to see what their workflows are like
<tsimpson> the main point of KDE is that it's configurable, so it can adapt to how _you_ use _it_ :)
<Belial`> is there an updates ppa or backports ppa ready yet? or does that come some time afterwards?
<xixor> Sure, but to use a crude analogy, I could spend a few years learning a musical instrument on my own, picking up bad habbits and such, or I could take a few lessons and in a few weeks surpass where I would be after a year on my own
<tsimpson> Belial`: if you're running quantal 12.10, then there are no new updates yet, you have the latest already
<Belial`> right. i guess the updates ppa will be up and running by next month then?
<Belial`> for 4.9.3
<tsimpson> as soon as is humanly possible
<Belial`> awesome. i guess what i'm asking is, the backports ppa doesn't go active until the next major version of kde, right?
<Belial`> up until that point, it's just the updates ppa?
<tsimpson> the updates PPA is for things that will eventually go to the normal update process, the backports PPA is for things which can't go there, but people want
<jay_> 11
<xixor> tsimpson, everyone else: thanks for the help this evening, time for bed.  Cheers!
<rozmuq> https://twitter.com/rozmuq/status/260594566774812672
<shadeslayer> I don't see how that is relevant to #kubuntu
<uwe> moin
<rob_k> Dear friends, I have a problem with adding a java program as a KDE start menu entry. I start 'dirsyncpro.sh' with a doubleclick and it starts up well. I start '/my_path/dirsyncpro.sh' in KDE menu editor and it will try to load, and silently stop loading after maybe 10 seconds and the taskbar icon will disappear. The sh file says line 1 'DIRSYNCPRO_HOME=$(dirname "$0")' and line 2 'java -Xmx512M -jar "$DIRSYNCPRO_HOME/dirsyncpro.jar" $*
<shadeslayer> rob_k: because you didn't pass a arg to the script
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> rob_k: best to just provide the full path to the script?
<shadeslayer> or you could try adding : java -Xmx512M -jar /path/to/dirsyncpro.jar : to the KDE menu
<rob_k> shadeslayer: I set Work Path in KDE Menu Editor with no difference
<rob_k> shadeslayer: Using 'java -Xmx512M -jar /my_path/dirsyncpro.jar' doesn't work, same issue
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> rob_k: possibly ask in #kde
<rob_k> shadeslayer: I'll try #kde, Thanks.
<shadeslayer> it's a bit odd that it works fine from dolphin, but not from the kicker
<rob_k> shadeslayer: Actually it doesn't work from Dolphin either, it work when I doubleklick from Double Commander.
<ubsafder> hello, I d like to move my kubuntu setup to a different machine but the UIID is giving me big pb can i switch back to disk by name ?
<shadeslayer> rob_k: oh ...
<ubsafder> or how do i copy just one partition from on disk to the next should the new disk have a partition of the exact size or can it be litle bigger ext3 will manage
<shadeslayer> ubsafder: edit /etc/fstab ?
<ubsafder> grub is also using the uiid ?
<shadeslayer> afaik no
<shadeslayer> grub is the bootloader, it's installed on /dev/sda
<shadeslayer> or wherever you installed it to
<ubsafder> on my new disk i have a ubuntu 12.04 at setup it found the old linux in the next partition
<shadeslayer> well .. you'll need to run sudo grub update-grub
<shadeslayer> wait wait
<shadeslayer> I might have misunderstood that last statement
<shadeslayer> ubsafder: could you explain a bit more?
<ubsafder> but my old computer screen is dead i got a new computer with partition i'd like to keep
<ubsafder> old computer had ubuntu partition I'd like to copy  to new computer
<rob_k> grub2 will call the grug.cfg, you can choose to point to your partition like /dev/sdb3 or you can use uiid. You have to rebuild the grub.cfg after changing the 40_custom file.
<ubsafder> i copied to data of old computer to new cp-arp i tried setting up grub
<rob_k> To be clear, you have a partition with ubuntu from your old computer harddisk, this partition you copied from your old computers harddisk to a partition on your new computers harddisk. Your new computers harddisk got another distro already. In this already existing distro you tried to set up your bootloader to make an additional entry for this new ubuntu partition.
<rob_k> Did you copy the '/boot partition' from the old computer also, or was the /boot also in the same partition?
<ubsafder> rob_k:  yeah that is the situation
<ubsafder> the old computer had everything in one partition
<rob_k> grub 1 or grub 2?
<ubsafder> it is not booting yet fstab probably
<ubsafder> the old computer had grub 1 i think the new has grub2
<rob_k> Which point in the boot process are you exactly stuck?
<rob_k> the fstab is only pointing where the /root, /boot, /home, /mnt/xxx, ... will go. There should be no problem changing this files entries to the current paths, with uuid or dev/sdx you can choose
<ubsafder> ok my issue mostly been the boot loader I wonder once i copy the data to new computer to new computer what is the best way to setup grub again
<ubsafder> should i use to existing new linux to detect the "new" old linux
<ubsafder> <rob_k: thanks very much i have it booting to prompt again it was fstab holding it
<ubsafder> now from the prompt can i setup the video ?
<rob_k> run X?
<rob_k> you have to set up to vesa guessable to load a proper driver for the new graphicscard
<rob_k> set it to vesa in xorg.conf, then boot into ubuntu, then load your desired driver
<ubsafder> is there a way to detect as done installingthe OS ?
<ubsafder> i don't care of the old X conf
<ubsafder> X says no device detected  no screens found
<rob_k> edit xorg.conf, you don't have a proper driver for your videocard
<ubsafder> i can't find any entry vesa in xorg.conf
<ubsafder> rob_k:anyway thanks a lot  i had forgotten fstab now it is booting to prompt my goal is reach i will be back if i can't fix X
<rob_k> your entry is nvidia if you have an nvidia card, you have to change it to maybe vesa. You can also load via commandline the correct driver for your card
<dagzo> hello, i've had a problem with kubuntu since 12.04 (still the same problem with 12.10); sometimes when my computer can't connect to wifi (through the network manager widget), my plasma-desktop doesn't respond anymore, and i need to switch off my wifi (with the switch on my laptop) so that it starts responding again
<syria> Hi, Can I upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 using the DVD or the ISO file please?
<syria>  Hi, Can I upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 using the DVD or the ISO file please?
<shadeslayer> syria: I think so
<syria> shadeslayer:  Downloading it will take like two days, @20 KB/S so I want to make sure of it. :(
<shadeslayer> here's the problem
<shadeslayer> I don't think the kubuntu installer supports it
<shadeslayer> but the gtk one does support it
<shadeslayer> yofel_: ^ any ideas if we have a supported upgrade path via an ISO?
<yofel_> only the alternate disk could do that
<yofel_> so no
<shadeslayer> the gtk installer does support it though ...
<shadeslayer> so can one install the gtk installer and upgrade via that?
<yofel_> it does?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel_> hm
<shadeslayer> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125947/can-i-update-from-ubuntu-12-04-desktop-i386-iso-file
<yofel_> I mean, sure you can install ubiquity-frontend-gtk from the live session
<shadeslayer> right
<yofel_> someone should test that
 * shadeslayer is hacking away on telepathy :P
<syria> This link works with ubuntu installer.
<yofel_> shadeslayer: "system wide settings will be cleared" - sounds like it saves the package list, reinstalls and installs what's missing later
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> xnox would know
<hayalci> Hi, I could not find detailed info about Kubuntu mirrors. I have set up a Kubuntu mirror, who should I contact to add our mirror to the main Kubuntu web page ?
<shadeslayer> !mirrors
<ubottu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> hayalci: iso mirror or archive mirror?
<shadeslayer> hayalci: and I would recommend reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<baffone85> hello
<baffone85> i have easycap usb, i take video but i don't take audio. Can you help me?
<baffone85> i use it with my camera
<baffone85> can you help me?
<Lynoure> baffone85: at least for me, external mics always start muted
<Lynoure> actually, internal too.
<baffone85> my camera haven't input for mic
<baffone85> for external mic
<baffone85> do you use vlc for capture video?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> !suggested-packages
<BluesKaj> !suggested packages
<BluesKaj> !info suggested
<ubottu> Package suggested does not exist in quantal
<yofel_> what are you looking for?
<BluesKaj> yofel, for an explanation factoid about suggested packages that someone was asking about , so I thought I'd clutter this chat instead of the busy one :)
<yofel> you mean what suggested packages are?
<yofel> this would be the official and complex explenation http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-binarydeps
<BluesKaj> yeah, but pici already expalined it
<yofel> ah ok
<Kvaks> If I create an LVM group within which I have logical volumes for / and /home, will a fresh installation of (K)Ubuntu easily let me keep the /home intact like I could if it was a traditional partition?
<Kvaks> If I have the LVM setup before installing (K)Ubuntu, I mean.
<Pici> yay
<Ahox> Hi, since my upgrade to 12.10 my akonadi & mysql both use more than 100%cpu, any idea how to solve this?
<BluesKaj> Ahox, are you using kmail/kontact for email etc , these require akonadi server and nepomuk daemon
<Ahox> yes i am - but why should akonadi use 100% cpu and this for over an hour now?
<BluesKaj> Ahox, dunno , good question , maybe nepomuk is indexing and it's tied to akonadi
<DarthFrog> Ahox: It's probably doing an initial catalogue.
<Ahox> DarthFrog, BluesKaj: Nepomuk is not running, I also disabled the file indexer
<DarthFrog> Ahox: In that case, I can't tell you what's going on.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, doesn't akonadi depend on the file indexer/neopomuk for info , I'm wondering if it's  running on the spot waiting for info
<BluesKaj> that's just a guess of course :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I've never really looked into Akonadi/Nepomuk.  I remain unsure about the value of this "semantic desktop" as so far it seems to be only a waste of resources.  And gets in my way when I try to use Alt-F2.
<BluesKaj> yeah DarthFrog , I'm sort of old school , i still use krusader for file searches
<DarthFrog> It seems to me to be like Activities: a major feature of KDE but is poorly explained to/understood by users.
<DarthFrog> Krusader?  never used it.  I use locate.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, Krusader looks to be an implementation of the ancient DOS twin pane file manager.  What was it called?  X Tree Gold or something like that?
<SIR_Taco> DarthFrog: haha... forgot about that program
 * DarthFrog <- officially an old fart. :-)
 * BluesKaj is an old guy ...officially a senior citizen ...a title I try to forget :)
<DarthFrog> Until it involves a discount. :-)
<BluesKaj> not many of those anymore ..saves a few bucks on bank charges tho
<Aison> just tried to intall kubuntu, but I noticed that it is not possible to install it to a software raid?!?
<Aison> quantal
<hayalci> shadeslayer: We are already mirroring ubuntu archive and CD, it seems that for the last two releases, kubuntu has a separate mirror list. We started mirroring the ISOs now.
<shadeslayer> hmmm ... I don't think we have a separate mirror list
<shadeslayer> atleast none that I know of
 * shadeslayer checks what ubuntu does
<hayalci> Download page ate kubuntu.org sends to cdimage.ubuntu.com, and below that there is a list of *three* mirrors.
<hayalci> ubuntu download page sends the user to various mirrors, in a round robin fashion
<shadeslayer> rigt
<shadeslayer> *right
<shadeslayer> at some point in the past we had a proper redirector
<hayalci> previously, kubuntu iso's were included in ubuntu release mirrors. For the last two releases, they are not included.
 * shadeslayer asks someone
<BluesKaj> hayalci, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<hayalci> BluesKaj: I have no trouble downloading Kubuntu. I'm setting up a Kubuntu mirror and trying to find a contact point for the web site.
<BluesKaj> hayalci, ok , good luck :)
<dougl> BluesKaj, you still here... need to chat about a computer that is failing and was wondering your thots.
<BluesKaj> dougl, failing how?
<dougl> BluesKaj, 12.04 hangs while doing 'stress -c 2k -i 2k' and windows 7 restarts after playing fallout (game) for about 10 minutes....
<dougl> is a nice machine that I can inherit if I want but I cannot figer out where to start...
<BluesKaj> dougl, does it have dedicated pci graphics card or is it onboard graphics
<dougl> dediecated gt430 by evga that I just replaced last month
<dougl> got a rma and evga replaced it for me
<zetheroo> I am trying to get gtalk to work in Kopete ...
<zetheroo> no luck so far
<dougl> that is what I thot it was
 * dougl googling gtalk
<BluesKaj> rma?
<dougl> return to manufacturer authorization number - sorry
<zetheroo> does Kopete support voice calls with Google?
<BluesKaj> dougl, sounds like it could be overheating the cpu
<BluesKaj> !kopete | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<dougl> lol - that is a good place to start zetheroo ... but I don't know if it does - not much point in trying to get it to work if it does not support  it...
<dougl> zetheroo, I am not laughing at you rather with you :)
<zetheroo> hmm
<zetheroo> seems to work for the last poster here http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=90138#p170601
<dougl> zetheroo, why not skype?
<BluesKaj> there is a #kopete chatroom zetheroo , but's not very populated
<dougl> BluesKaj, is there a utility to watch temp of cpu for 12.04?
<zetheroo> BluesKaj: yes, I noticed
<rekcuFniarB> sensors
<dougl> zetheroo, seems pretty straight foreward... where are you hung up?
<dougl> rekcuFniarB, thanks
<BluesKaj> dougl, sometimes adding a graphics card puts more stress on the power supply , be sure the pc PSU can handle the extra load
<zetheroo> dougl: he says "- Then go to Google Talk option. This will be available if you are using the latest version probably.
<zetheroo> - Check the "Enable google talk libjingle (GTalk/Gmail) option." ...
<zetheroo> I don't have any Google Talk option
<zetheroo> and nothing either about libjingle
<dougl> zetheroo, and you are using the latest version?
<zetheroo> version 1.2.5
<zetheroo> just installed it
<dougl> BluesKaj, what do you make of this -> "MB Temperature:      +49.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)"
<dougl> I did not even know a motherboard could over heat...
<BluesKaj> that's actually quite cool for cpu
<BluesKaj> cpuinfo
<Torch> not for board temp though. max recommended is 40
<dougl> that is for the MB... cpu is even lower at 30
<dougl> cpuinfo not found
<dougl> Torch, what would make the mobo overheat... there is just an idle desktop and I ssh'd in
<Torch> dougl: bad airflow in your case
<Torch> dougl: or a hot GPU
<dougl> I am running topless
<Torch> dougl: what do you mean with that?
<dougl> my case is open... is theere a seperate util to check gpu temp?
<Torch> dougl: nvidia-settings for nvidia GPUs
<Torch> dougl: leaving the case open does not necessarily help the board temp as is does not help airflow
<dougl> good point.
<Torch> dougl: i've spent a few summers with p4-prescotts back then ;-)
<dougl> gpu = 58
<Torch> dougl: that's fine
<SIR_Taco> runs cooler than mine :)
 * dougl really appreciates the help from the channel
<Torch> dougl: an additional 120mm case fan might help
<Torch> dougl: slow running, quiet,  €20
<dougl> Torch, already have one... was in there from new and has been replaced once - but all fans work fine...
<Torch> dougl: at the back of the case blowing air OUT of the case?
<dougl> the video card fan was making funny noise that is why we replaced that
<dougl> yes exhaust at back
<dougl> Torch should put the side on tho so the flow goes accross the board...
<Torch> dougl: yes, fans only help as long as the air flow is working as it is supposed to
<dougl> the antec sonata II also had duct work to pipe external air right over top of the cpu... I have since removed that
<techheadz> test
<techheadz> Loving Kubuntu 12.10
<genii-around> techheadz: Test succeeded!
<lordievader> techheadz: Good to hear :)
<techheadz> Been on Ubuntu for a few years and fancy a change
<techheadz> Not really getting on with the Unity
<BluesKaj> BBL
<dougl> later
<dougl> Torch, you still here... 105 deg gpu running glxgears sound normal?
<dougl> crash!
<DarthFrog> dougl: No, it doesn't.  Glxgears isn't particularly a 3D stress test.
<lordievader> dougl: Check your cooling!
<dougl> DarthFrog, thanks... not sure what to do here - what a waste of a machine...
<dougl> lordievader, I was/am/did
<dragos> Hi! I had an Ubuntu 11.04 installed on my laptop but it used the open source driver formy nvidia video card. I installed official nvidia video card, then I reboot, I was not sattisfied because after abouut 15 minutes or so some of the windows I tried to open became blank( like google chrome, or firefox)
<DarthFrog> dougl: What graphics card do you have?  Which driver are you using?
<lordievader> dougl: The fan is spinning?
<lordievader> dragos: What exactly is your question? Also how did you install the official driver? Through the jockey?
<dougl> DarthFrog, lordievader  one month old gt430 (evga) with propietary drivers installed thru jockey
<dougl> lordievader, fan is working
<DarthFrog> dougl: The thermal paste might be non-functional.
<dragos> So I removed the official driver but I didn't reboot, and I installed a very nice green linux mint theme for ubuntu but there was and error asking me if I want to still use it because something was missing
<dragos> but I remained with that theme ... and after 15 minutes I shut down my laptop
<dragos> and when I boot it again I didn't let me use ubuntu, it showed me a black screen
<dragos> lordievader: I did not finished my question at that point!
<lordievader> dragos: Sorry, your driver install is probably broken.
<dragos> What is the best thing I can do?
<lordievader> dragos: How did you install the driver?
<dragos> I wouldn't want to reinstall the OS
<dragos> I installed the driver from
<dragos> System>administration>additional drivers
<lordievader> dougl: I'm not sure how it is with nVidia, but on my ATI it can get really hot before the fan really kicks-in. Usually it runs at 25% speed.
<dragos> like it is recommended on the ubuntu site
<lordievader> dragos: Ok can you still get to a tty? (ctrl + alt + F1)
<dragos> I tried that..no
<dougl> lordievader, DarthFrog seems to be a mobo error or graphics error by the sounds of the beeps upon trying to reboot after hang... gpu was over 100 and mobo was at 50 deg
<dragos> I tried shift or esc...not sure.. to enter therecovery mode but I received a black screenn with white text
<dragos> I made a picture of it
<lordievader> dragos: The recovery also doesn't work?
<dragos> Would you want to look at it
<dragos> ?
<lordievader> dragos: Hmm, that makes things difficult. Yes please.
<dragos> Seems not
<lordievader> !paste | dragos
<ubottu> dragos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ptomblin> Has anybody tried one of those really high res Korean IPS screens?  What video card works well?
<dragos> lordievader: http://imagebin.org/232991
<lordievader> dragos: That image is when you try to boot into the recovery mode?
<dragos> yes
<dragos> and the last lines of text are written by me
<lordievader> dragos: Does it freeze there? Or is it still just doing things? Did you get a menu?
<dragos> kind of
<dragos> because it let's me insert text ....
<dragos> but it doesn't do anything with it
<dragos> it's not  used like a command line
<lordievader> dragos: For how long did you let it run, while not getting the menu?
<dragos> I did not get any menu
<dragos> well tens of minutes
<lordievader> dragos: Hmm, that is too bad. I'm not sure what to do now. I'd say reinstall is the easiest, however you've said you didn't want to, may I ask why you do not want to reinstall?
<dragos> And them I shut it down again( If I get nothing in 10  minutes I don't think I'll get in  1 day)
<dragos> I have my pidgin discussion, my Tomboy notes, my bookmarks from my browser on it
<dragos> For Tomboy notes it's hard to import them to a new OS... but now I don't know  how I will manage to export them
<dragos> because I can't access the OS
<lordievader> dragos: Isn't all of that stored in /home?
<dragos> I maybe yes
<dragos> Maybe yes
<dragos> I'm not sure
<lordievader> dragos: Typically those are stored in /home/<user>
<dragos> BTW, do you use Ubuntu or something else?
<lordievader> dragos: That is why it is good practice to keep /home on a different partition, then you can easily reinstall the system while keeping your data.
<dragos> Many people suggested me that Linux mint is far more stable
<lordievader> dragos: I run on all my systems (K)ubuntu. And never had any real issue with it, biggest issue are the ati drivers...
<dragos> I've used Kubuntu in the past and I had issues with it
<dragos> :)... I tried to use Oracle  VM  with  windows XP on it and Kubuntu crushed
<lordievader> dragos: You do know that you are currently in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu
<lordievader> ?
<dragos> well yes... But I just installed konversation and it opened #kubuntu by default
<dragos> I don't know why?
<lordievader> dragos: Because its a kde program I think.
<dragos> (I'm using ubuntu on this computer also)
<dragos> Uhh
<dragos> :)
<lordievader> dragos: Do you have  /home on a separate partition?
 * yofel notes that if you install k/ubuntu over an existing installation without re-partitioning or formatting it will try to keep the contents of /home intact
<yofel> hm
<yofel> dragos: do you know how to edit the boot setting in grub?
<DarthFrog> yofel: Now I didn't know that.  that's a wonderful feature.  Almost makes up for the Amazon ads.
<yofel> you could try to add 'init=/bin/bash' to the kernel command line, that should skip most of the system bootup and give you a shell you can use
<yofel> remove 'quiet splash' when you do that
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Those aren't in Kubuntu right?
<yofel> DarthFrog: that has already been there for a few releases, so has nothing to do with any weird lenses :P
<DarthFrog> lordievader: No they're not.  It's a Unity lens.
<dragos> yofel: I don't think so
<lordievader> DarthFrog: That's what I thought ;)
<dragos> lordievader: I think Yes'
<yofel> dragos: try to get to the grub menu by holding the left shift key pressed after the bios screen
<DarthFrog> yofel: Yabbut i just found out about that feature from you now. :-)  So it is a reaction to the current situation, not to my previous ignorance of past achievments.
<dragos> At least on this computer... But I think also on the one with the problem
<lordievader> dragos: Ok that is good :), but first try yofel's suggestion, better to fix it than to ignore and reinstall.
<DarthFrog> I'm downloading Ubuntu 12.10 now and am going to install it on an external drive, just to see what all the fuss is about.
<dragos> it said  Grub loading
<lordievader> DarthFrog: For Kubuntu not much has changed.
<dragos> now it's purple screen
<yofel> do you have a line that says 'Ubuntu' ?
<dragos> now it's black again
<dragos> :(
<DarthFrog> lordievader: I'm running Quantal right now.  It's Ubuntu I want to see.
<yofel> :/
<dragos> No
<dragos> It was only purple background, no Ubuntu text
<lordievader> DarthFrog: Ah I see, haven't said a thing.
 * yofel looks at the grub documentation again
<yofel> dragos: try again by holding the right shift key
<dragos> yofel
<dragos> it worked
<dragos> I see a menu
<dragos> But I'mnot sure what to select
<yofel> ok, wait
<dragos> I have the following options
<yofel> you'll want to edit the 'Ubuntu' entry
<dragos> Ubuntu, with linux2.6.38-15-generic
<dragos> Ubuntu, with linux2.6.38-15-generic (recovery mode)
<dragos> previoues ubuntu versions
<dragos> memory test (memtest86+)
<dragos> and memory test (memtest86+,serial console 115200')
<dragos> yofel? I'm not sure what you mean
<dragos> to edit the name?
<yofel> sorry, my wifi kicked me out
<yofel> dragos: select the first entry, and press 'e' to edit it I think (it says which key to press for edit below the selection window)
<dragos> Did you see what I typed
<dragos> ?
<yofel> yes
<dragos> http://pastebin.com/uCWzdFSJ
<dragos> so not the recovery mode( i.e. the second entry)?
<dragos> Ok
<yofel> I saw it
<dragos> I typed e
<yofel> you don't need to rename the name, you need to change a part of the configuration
<dragos> ok
<yofel> dragos: open? you'll have a line that starts with 'linux /boot/...' in there
<dragos> Yes there is a  small number of lines that I can edit
<dragos> I see the line you are talkingabout'
<yofel> go to the line that I said, remove 'quiet splash' if it's in there
<yofel> and append 'init=/bin/bash' to it (append! not a new line)
<yofel> then press ctrl+x or what it was to boot (again explained at the bottom)
<yofel> do you get to a shell prompt?
<dragos> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-15-generic root=UUID=45714b73-5bc9-4c2a-a9eb-3e2b2ec6b2a4 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<dragos> yofel
<yofel> ok wait
<yofel> replace with
<dragos> That's the line
<yofel> linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-15-generic root=UUID=45714b73-5bc9-4c2a-a9eb-3e2b2ec6b2a4 ro init=/bin/bash
<yofel> the vt.handoff isn't important
<dragos> ok
<dragos> yofel: there's a command line
<dragos> root@(none):/#
<yofel> lordievader: can you take over from here please? I need to go and won'be coming back until ~half an hour
<lordievader> yofel: Maybe, I can see what I can do.
<dragos> yofel: how much would you expect it will  take
<dragos> ?
<dragos> Half an  hour  it's not that  much...
<lordievader> dragos: He means he is gone for half an hour.
<dragos> Yes!
<dragos> I understand that
<lordievader> dragos: Let's first uninstall the drivers, you are root right?
<dragos> I can wait... But as he said
<dragos> If you think you know what your are doing I can follow your advice
<SIR_Taco> :)
<dragos> I typed above. It says:
<lordievader> dragos: I think that I do... But my thoughts may not be the truth.
<andreas> Hi guys , can someone tell me, if cloning  a HDD to SSD with Clonezilla is possible?
<dragos> root@(none):/#
<SIR_Taco> andreas: can't see why it would be any different than HDD to HDD
<dragos> usually it was root@dragos since that is my username
<lordievader> dragos: Ok good, run "apt-get remove nvidia-current nvidia-current-updates nvidia-settings nvdia-settings-updates"
<dragos> ok
<lordievader> dragos: It is probably running in single-user mode.
<andreas> @SIR_Taco   thought so too, but i heard about problems  like cloned operation systems might be unstable or something
<lordievader> dragos: That should remove the driver that was installed by the jockey, so in other words it should revert to the normal/basic driver again.
<lordievader> dragos: Mesa or whatever it is nowadays.
<dragos> Uhh'
<dragos> It says
<SIR_Taco> andreas: haven't heard that myself, but honestly I haven't worked with them that often
<dragos> w:not  using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dragos> e:unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<lordievader> andreas: Is the SSD the same size or larger?
<lordievader> !paste | dragos
<ubottu> dragos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dragos> I don't have an SSD
<dragos> OK
<lordievader> dragos: That was to someone else.
<andreas> its gonna be smaller
<dragos> Yes
<lordievader> dragos: Is the drive mounted read-only?
<dragos> Mounted as in?:('
<andreas> lordievader: better take 1 @ same size ?
<lordievader> dragos: Can you make a file/folder on the drive?
<dragos> when it  worked yes
<lordievader> andreas: Well I think (I do not have any experience in it) that cloning a drive requires the secondary drive to be of the same size or bigger.
<dragos> should I try now to make one from the command line
<dragos> ?
<lordievader> dragos: Yes, something like: mkdir Test
<dragos> it says
<dragos> mkdir: cannot create directory 'Test': Read-only file system
<lordievader> dragos: Ok so it is mounted read-only, to mount it read-write I see here that you need to following command: mount -o remount,rw /
<andreas> lordievader: hmmm ok,  checking the web didnt give me a relevant result either... seems that not many people do that kind of stuff lol .
<andreas> Thank u anyway guys , u  r gr8 :)
<lordievader> dragos: Then just to test try to make the folder again.
<dragos> it says
<dragos> aaa ok
<dragos> No error this time
<lordievader> dragos: Ok good.
<dragos> for the mkdir Test
<yofel> re
<dragos> I should run the Nvidia uninstall command now?
<lordievader> Hey yofel are you back?
<yofel> andreas: you could try to rsync the filesystem contents from a disk to the other and then do the normal grub recovery process to get the system to boot
<yofel> that's what I do if I replace disks
<lordievader> dragos: Yes, it should now be able to remove the driver.
<andreas> yofel: i will give both, rsync and clonezilla a try .. good idea (easy as it is)  thx
<yofel> andreas: just make sure you get the options right so the user/group ownership and permissions don't get messed up
<yofel> dragos: uninstall the driver as lordievader said, and move your /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way after that
<dragos> lordievader..it  seems some of  them are Done but i stil received 2 errors for the updates
<lordievader> dragos: I'm sorry, what errors?
<dragos> E:unable to locate package nvidia-current-updates and E:unable to locate package nvidia-settings-updates
<lordievader> dragos: Hmm, ok, well remove those two packages from the command.
<yofel> wait
<yofel> those packages don't exist in natty
<yofel> dragos: that's fine, now remove/rename your xorg.conf
<yofel> dragos: just to make sure, it *did* remove the other packages?
<dragos> Ok I think it worked this time. The last line was Proccessing triggers fro python-support ...
<yofel> sounds good
<dragos> so I should type cd /etc/X11 and then rm xorg.conf ?
<yofel> yes
<lordievader> dragos: I'd say rename it: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<mariz> hello, i'm having a login screen problem since i upgraded to 12.10; it's blue and very buggy!
<lordievader> mariz: Could you give some more details?
<dragos> ok
<dragos> I typed lordievader's command and there's  no error
<mariz> lordievader: yes sorry; i mean, instead of having the normal kde/kubuntu login screen, i get a weird blue login screen (still with login/password fields) but the interface is really buggy and the background is blue
<lordievader> mariz: Is it kdm? When I upgraded to 12.10 I got lightdm, could be that this install was originally a Ubuntu one, don't remember. Also KDM got corrupted, had to reinstall KDM to get it working again.
<BluesKaj> mariz, , but can you login at all
<mariz> BluesKaj: yes i can login
<mariz> BluesKaj: but for instance, if i write a wrong password, then i need to reboot my computer :( (the interface gets stucked)
<BluesKaj> 12;10 default is lightdm , remove KDM perhaps
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: or visa versa
<lordievader> mariz: Try dpkg-reconfigure kdm, with me that got an error saying it was corrupted.
<mariz> oh kdm is not installed; i thought actually
<mariz> i thought i was on kdm
<genii-around> mariz: Is lightdm-kde-greeter installed?
<dragos> lordievader: Am I done?
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, was thinking kdm being corrupt could be the problem
<lordievader> dragos: I do think so, reboot and see if the normal driver works.
<SIR_Taco> BluesKaj: I thought lightdm was default for 12.10? I may be mistaken
<mariz> genii-around: yes
<mariz> so i don't need to install kdm?
<lordievader> mariz: Depends, do you want KDM or LightDM?
<dragos> ok
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco, you're correct Lightdm is default
<mariz> i don't know the difference lordievader
<dragos> lordievader. I reboot, I did not press anything, and now It shows me the menu with Ubuntu options again?
<SIR_Taco> I had problems with LightDM and the nouveau driver in the beta phase... pretty sure they fixed that thought
<lordievader> mariz: They are quite similair, KDM was the default in 12.04 and previous. LightDM has been the default login manager for Ubuntu since 11.04 (or 11.10)
<mariz> ok
<mariz> i'm fine with staying with the default (lightdm)
<dragos> I pressed the first option now I;m waiting to  see what will happen
<lordievader> dragos: The menu where you can select the normal or recovery options?
<dragos> Yes
<lordievader> dragos: Ok then your choice is a good one :)
<dragos> I didn't choose the recovery option!
<mariz> how could i make a screenshot of my login screen?
<mariz> to show you how it looks
<dragos> It seems it worked
<lordievader> mariz: I hope someone else can help you, I don't use LightDM myself and have no experience with it.
<dragos> I'll reboot again too see if it's everything fine
<lordievader> dragos: Good to hear, is there a reason why you installed the official driver?
<mariz> lordievader: it's ok thanks
<dragos> well not a rell (productive) reason. I saw that I a 3d game of chess I installed didn't worked too good. After I installed the official driver itwas fine... But I can live without a chess game :))
<dragos> And I'm curious  if I can use CUDA without the official drivers?
<mariz> genii-around: should i reinstall it or something?
<lordievader> dragos: That is usually the trade-off, 3d things run good on the officials drivers though you run the risk of being greeted by black screens.
<lordievader> dragos: I do not run nVidia, can't tell you.
<SIR_Taco> mariz: https://forums.mageia.org/en/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2859   is the first thing I found for that
<dragos> You are right!
<SIR_Taco> brb
<yofel> dragos: no, currently you need the nvidia driver for cuda.
<yofel> dragos: there is work being done to make cuda available for the other driver too, but that probably won't be ready for another year or so :/
<genii-around> mariz: Perhaps try instead: dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm  and make sure that you pick lightdm from the choices listed
<mariz> genii-around: "kdm is broken or partially installed"
<dragos> Ok, everything works great! Thanks a lot!
<mariz> genii-around: (i've just installed it and removed it again)
<natman> unable to shut down my laptop unless, wifi is disabled
<lordievader> mariz: I knew it, kdm is corrupted :P
<natman> any way to fix this?
<genii-around> mariz: Replace kdm with gdm then in the command, or lightdm   ( they are all supposed to just bring you to the same place though )
<dragos> May I ask you something? From where did you learned all this stuff? I would like to know do it myself  one day:)
<mariz> genii-around: ok i made sure lightdm was the selected choice
<genii-around> dragos: Mostly empirical learning...
<lordievader> natman: Read the system logs, there is probably something there pointing to something that keeps the system from turning off.
<natman> lordievader: how do i go about that?
<genii-around> Need a reboot, will return
<lordievader> dragos: Jups lots of practice, reading and more of that sort. Also it helps to hang around in the irc channels.
<yofel> dragos: same as lordievader for me, and I have a few years of experience in testing ubuntu alpha releases, those tend to break every now and then ;)
<dragos> Reading books about linux administration?
<dragos> Uhh so you also worked for the open source ubuntu project?
<lordievader> natman: Many (if not all) logs are kept in /var/log/, in there the syslog and dmesg logs are especially usefull.
<yofel> dragos: sure, currently I'm kubuntu developer
<natman> lordievader: the only thing that made sense to me was http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301141/ but i was not really sure what i was looking for
<lordievader> natman: Run in a shell "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and then try to turn it off while keeping an eye on the shell. It might hang somewhere and generate an error.
<mariz> lordievader: do you know how could i fix kdm?
<natman> lordievader:  does the following help, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ij2f79&s=6
<lordievader> mariz: What I did to fix it was the following: sudo apt-get remove kdm; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kdm;
<mariz> ok but i don't need kdm for lightdm right?
<lordievader> natman: Ah, there is your problem, / is not being unmounted. Something is keeping mount from unmounting the drive.
<qmtem> hey guys, i have a question. i installed kubuntu with an encrypted partition. my setup is unencrypted /boot, encrypted /, encrypted swap, GRUB on MBR. i want to install windows server with bitlocker as a second OS. what should I do to back up my MBR and/or prepare to restore my GRUB install?
<lordievader> mariz: I do not think so, no.
<natman> lordievader:  all i know is that if i disable wirelss, it shuts down normally
<lordievader> natman: Do you run an nfs server on it?
<lordievader> natman: Or do you share your drive?
<SIR_Taco> mariz: I believe in a terminal/konsole. if you type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" it gives you the option to switch between kdm or lightdm, and will reconfigure them also
<natman> lordievader:  nope, its a dual boot with win7, worked fine until i updated from 1204 to 1210
<mariz> SIR_Taco: ye i did that, and i put lightdm (but i think it was already on lightdm so it didn't fix the problem
<SIR_Taco> mariz: ok, sorry, must have missed that part.
<lordievader> natman: Hmm, I'm sorry to say that nothing springs to mind, you could ask again here later perhaps someone comes online who does know the answer else you could try the forums: ubuntu-forums.org kubuntuforums.net
<natman> lordievader:  this is my third time here, and already have it on the forums :) thanks for the help. Do you think a fresh install would help?
<lordievader> natman: It might, though I'd first try to figure out what is keeping mount.
<natman> lordievader: okay, might be back later thanks again bye
<dougl> Damn video card - second one in as many months... really the 3rd... NO MORE EVGA!!!!
<mariz> i'm having an issue with plasma-desktop, sometimes when my computer can't connect to a wifi spot (because it's out of reach for instance), plasma gets non responsive and i need to switch off the wifi (this is not a wifi problem, my wifi is working fine)
<mariz> (with this error afterwards: http://i.imgur.com/2bTth.png)
<metap0d> Hi everyone, I just installed Kubuntu 12.10 but I don't think my Nvidia card has a driver installed? I tried googling how to check but the solution didn't work :/
<metap0d> I own a GTX 460 and the additional drivers dialog didn't show anything there
<kellercw78> metap0d Have you checked lsmod?
<metap0d> kellercw78: I'm very new to this, I just ran it and saw video is powered by nouveu
<metap0d> kellercw78: However performance seems really really low ... even on the menu in the bottom left it's like 1.5 seconds to go from favorites to applications
<metap0d> brb
<zacarias> I added a repository (using sudo add-apt-repository) and everything seemed to work, at least reading the output. But when I try to get a source package from it, it doesn't find it. Also, I don't see the repository in the /var/lib/apt/lists directory, nor in Muon's software sources. Any help?
<kellercw78> See this and see if it helps:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/140760/ubuntu-12-04-nvidia-gtx-460-video-card-installation
<avihay> there's no issue sharing a swap folder between several OSs, as long as you don't hibernate one of them and try to run another, right?
<tsimpson> avihay: that's fine, assuming you mean file rather than folder
<avihay> partition
<tsimpson> avihay: also completely fine
<avihay> thanks
<xixor> hi everybody
<phillw> hiyas Riddell, are you about?
<Riddell> phillw: hi
<dougl> what are you supposed to use in linux to load test your gpu?
<phillw> hi Riddell, it's still somewhat beta stage (It's for storing the milestones during 13.04), but kubuntu does have a mirror at http://phillw.net/isos/ for 12.10
<phillw> feel free to link to is as a secondary mirror.
<phillw> the zero byte file for arm is being worked on - it's a wee bug in the zsync script!
<Riddell> phillw: how about the header and footer to make http://phillw.net/isos/kubuntu/quantal/release/ look pretty?
<phillw> Riddell: the pages are all standard html, each team is welcome to make them look pretty. We've been concentrating on the bare bones of getting it working for 13.04 :)
<phillw> Nicholas (balloons) would like an archive of all milestone releases available. you can see the general idea at http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/quantal/ Unit193 has only just expanded the script to catch the rest of the flavours.
<SIR_Taco> dougl: not sure... you could start a bunch of HD videos I suppose
<Riddell> phillw: we do make it pretty but you don't copy the prettyness
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/HEADER.html
<Riddell> and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/FOOTER.html
<Riddell> these things are surprisingly important :)
<phillw> I'm most likely going to use the simple heading at http://lubuntu.lafibre.info/ it's a mirror, not a web site :P
<phillw> But, I'll get them added to the html code for you guys.
<phillw> Riddell: I'm just in the middle of rescuing my 2nd hard drive, can you email me the links to phillw@ubuntu.com so I have them in mail. This is a temp laptop and does not have any of my log in credentials for the server :)
<phillw> Oh, and I will be archiving ubuntu images, just not mirroring them publicly - Doing so would probably swamp the server :)
<simplew> where can i ask to package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 ?
<sblahhh> bonjour ^
#kubuntu 2012-10-24
<juanito_> bonjour
<SIR_Taco> juanito_: bonjour
<juanito_> bonjour SIR_Taco
<juanito_> asv?
<SIR_Taco> juanito_:  mon français est terrible
<juanito_> ok I can speak english and french, and you?
<SIR_Taco> juanito_: I speak English, and understand more French than I can speak
<juanito_> SIR_Taco, ok
<juanito_> SIR_Taco, tu as installé quelle version de kubuntu ?
<epsilonorion> I have found some resources online, but no luck so far.  I access my NTFS drive (Windows partition) from Linux Drive and seem to have lost two very large folders (not just the files).
<epsilonorion> I do not believe the Windows partition had hibernated (normally it doesnt), but seem to have an issue.
<epsilonorion> I have tried using ntfsundelete but do not see the file (could have misread).
<SIR_Taco> juanito_: which version?
<juanito_> epsilonorion, did you try http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk or http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<juanito_> SIR_Taco, simple curiosity, I'm using kubuntu 12.04 and you?
<SIR_Taco> juanito_: 12.10
<epsilonorion> juanito_: not yet,  will do.  If I run under linux, can I find them or should i switch to windows
<juanito_> epsilonorion, is your disk the same for win and linux ?
<epsilonorion> yes
<juanito_> epsilonorion, if you have dual boot, you can install testdisk on linux
<epsilonorion> doing it now
<juanito_> epsilonorion,  but restore the data on your linux partition not on ntfs, if you make write access to your ntfs partition, I think it could only get worse
<epsilonorion> yeah, I knew better then to read the NTFS partition, but decided to do it.
<juanito_> or you can run testdisk on a liveUSB or liveCD http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd . But as you have dual boot, installing testdisk is faster
<epsilonorion> trying now.  Just hope I can find the folder
<juanito_> epsilonorion, yep I wish you good luck
<d_ed> hey, is someone here using a non English language and willing to test something for me?
<d_ed> could someone open telepathy, the chat application and confirm it's showing in the correct language.
<xixor> oh yeah??
<deitarion> I decided to explore KDE 4 to see if it's still as buggy and sluggish as it was when I switched from KDE 4.5 to LXDE but, as soon as I installed the kubuntu-desktop package, my Firefox fonts suddenly got ugly.
<deitarion> I'm not sure whether installing kubuntu-desktop changed the font returned by "sans-serif", mucked up the default Lubuntu hinting settings, or both, but I'd really appreciate some help undoing whatever it did without having to just give up and `apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop`
<deitarion> Correction: ...changed the fonts returned by "sans-serif" and "monospace"
<deitarion> Never mind. Flushing out kde-config-gtk seems to have fixed the problem. No clue why it botched the font selection and hinting so much though. The font control panel seemed to be set the same as in Lubuntu.
<syria> Hi, Can I upgrade using the installation dvd?
<lordievader> syria: I read here that the Kubuntu live-cd is not capable of doing that, however the Ubuntu alternate cd should be able to do so: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-August/004673.html
<syria> lordievader: But this will not help kubuntu users right?
<lordievader> syria: No probably not, there is probably some long and complicated path that can acomplish this. What is there against a regular upgrade?
<syria> lordievader:  I have a very slow internet connection like 10/20 KB/S, And I lose the connection for may hours.
<lordievader> syria: Do you run the LTS right now? Because the upgrade isn't a necessary one. You could also reinstall.
<syria> lordievader:  I am running under 12.04 LTS, Is that what you are asking me about?
<lordievader> syria: Yes, exactly.
<syria> lordievader:  I can reinstall what?
<syria> lordievader:  I have the 12.10 dvd.
<lordievader> syria: Depends a little on how you installed 12.04, but you can download the cd/dvd and reinstall the system using that cd/dvd.
<syria> lordievader: I have installed 12.04 from the CD and used the option "use entire disc" on portioning.
<syria> partitioning*
<lordievader> syria: I'm not sure if that method makes a seperate partition for /home, if not it should. Makes a reinstall easier.
<syria> lordievader:  Could you please let me know what should I do with that reinstall thing?
<syria> lordievader:  Maybe I have to make sure that I have a separate partition for /home.
<lordievader> syria: Actually I would stay with 12.04 unless you have a good reason to upgrade (drivers or something). The difference between 12.04 and 12.10 isn't much and 12.04 is supported for 5 years.
<syria> lordievader: I am not excited for upgrading but few days ago I was updating my system and suddenly lost the internet connection, And after restarting many problems appeared, for example, 1- the resolution of the screen will be changed automatically! and widgets doesn't appear on the desktop anymore. I think it is a problem with the kernel because It was on the list of the updater.
<syria> I lose the resolution of the screen that i want everytime i restart.
<lordievader> syria: I see, now I'm starting to drift towards reinstalling again...
<Hootch> hi, how can i minimize all windows with kde?
<lordievader> Hootch: I have a keybinding for it, let me look that up.
<Hootch> hm well :) in the shortcuts?
<lordievader> Hootch: Yes under Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> Kwin -> Show Desktop
<lordievader> syria: Reinstalling means doing a fresh install with 12.10, btw.
<syria> lordievader:  I am thinking about recompiling the kernel.
<Hootch> yeah :) thx a lot
<lordievader> Hootch: No problem.
<lordievader> syria: Unless you are confident in your Linux skills I advise against that.
<Hootch> on more thing. If i close kopete, it will be really close or how can i get symbol in the taskbar?
<lordievader> Hootch: There was something in the settings, forgot what it was. Don't use Kopete personally. But you could enable the taskicon somewhere in the settings, why it isn't enabled on default is beyond me.
<jbeatty> Kopete is unmaintained. isn't kde-telepathy available in 12.10?
<jbeatty> if so that alone would be a good enough reason to update.
<d_ed> jbeatty: KTp can also be installed in 12.04
<d_ed> *Ktp = kde telepathy
<syria> lordievader: Do you know how can I remove nvidia drivers? Or reinstall them again please?
<lordievader> syria: Yesterday the command "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current nvidia-settings" worked for someone, so try that.
<syria> lordievader:  It worked for me as well, I think my problem is with nvidia drivers, I will reinstall them.
<syria> lordievader:  No it didnt work!
<lordievader> syria: Can you give more details?
<syria> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301971/
<lordievader> syria: Looks to me like you have broken packages, run sudo apt-get -f install
<syria> lordievader:  the same message again.
<syria> lordievader:  This is the whole output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1301977/
<lordievader> syria: Ok try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" maybe with a -f.
<syria> lordievader: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<syria> lordievader:  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nvidia-current is broken or not fully installed
<lordievader> syria: Nevermind then... It's the nvidia-current that is generating this problem.
<syria> lordievader:  Yeah.
<syria> lordievader: Can I fix this with our reinstalling it all over again?
<syria> I mean reinstalling kubuntu.
<lordievader> syria: This might help you: http://www.tinyguru.com/ubuntu/qid204200.html
<syria> thnx I will read itl.
<syria> it.**
<CQ> hello, how can I get a panel to float, and how can I add programs like tbird, nautilus, firefox, etc. to it?
<msx> CQ: yes of course
<msx> just unlock yout desktop and add a new panel
<lolcat_> hi
<CQ> I added the new panel, how can I resize it? Its stuck to the top of the screen...
<lolcat_> catalyst control 12.6 version is support kernel 3.5 ?
<msx> CQ: my bad, i was talking about the panel plasmoid
<msx> CQ: theres a plasmoid that let's you add a floating panel to do what you just want to do
<msx> but as i don't use kubuntu i don't know it it's shipped with your distribution neither its name
<msx> CQ: if it's doesn't head up to kde-apps.org and you'll find it there
<msx> lolcat_: do you really need catalyst? radeon drivers are running better and better...
<CQ> I just want something where I can put applications that I use often so they don't clutter up my task bar at the bottom
<lolcat_> msx add white list me
<msx> lolcat_: if your chat isn't too much OT we can talk here
<lolcat_> ok
<msx> lolcat_: besides the channel is dead, nobody else chatting so go ahead :)
<lolcat_> my system kubuntu 12.10 & driver radeon hd 2400 pro
<lolcat_> install from amd website
<lolcat_> and after rebooting
<lolcat_> resolution 1024x768
<lolcat_> windows are not seening
<lolcat_> how do i solve this ?
<msx> lolcat_: well,i tell you, at least in (k)ubuntu -but i'm sure in every other distro too- you _never_ should install the driver that way but instead using kubuntu own's way to install catalyst
<msx> lolcat_: now, to solve your problem:
<lolcat_> yea ubuntu 12.10 same problem
<msx> i would first go to /etc/X11 and rename the xorg.conf (if any) to anything else, then generate a new xorg.conf file: # X -configure
<lolcat_> but 12.04 no problem
<msx> and copy backy the new xorg.conf from /root to /etc/X11
<msx> lolcat_: you can allways try to launch your GUI without any xorg.conf at all since by now X will autodetect your hardware and autoconfigures itself every time it is launched
<lolcat_> thx i will try this
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> please view this : http://imagebin.org/233073
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<Mamarok> mah454: please describe your questions, don't expect people to follow a link with no previous information what it is about
<hateball> !details | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mah454> Mamarok: I want to add printer in kubuntu , in "Windows printer via SAMBA"
<mah454> browse buttom locked !
<mah454> I can not browse network !
<mah454> s/buttom/button
<Mamarok> mah454: did you actually share the samba folders?
<mah454> Mamarok: add printer
<mah454> please view this picture : http://imagebin.org/233073
<Mamarok> well, to browse something you should actually enter something in that field, and enter your credentials, no?
<Mamarok> I never used that as I don't have a samba share
<Mamarok> seems to me that without authentication you can't browse in a network
<Mamarok> seems logical to me
<jbeatty> How do I cause certain applications to open in specific workspaces on startup?
<msx> Mamarok: is samba installed by default in kub 12.10?
<Mamarok> msx: why would it?
<mah454> msx : Samba Installed , but not fixed !
<msx> Mamarok: doesn't ubuntu ship it?
<Mamarok> I for example have no use for it
<Mamarok> but it sure is in the repos, it is just not part of a default installation
<msx> Mamarok: me neither but ubuntu makes extensive use of it as the main way to share files and of course integrate to windoze networks
<msx> mah454: did you started the service after installing it?
<mah454> msx: smbd and nmbd restarted
<Mamarok> msx: provided you actually have a windows network, which is not the case of many people
<Mamarok> so making it default makes no sense
<msx> mah454: now try adding an uri and see if the button is enabled
<mah454> msx: not , not enabled !
<msx> mah454: mmm, no idea how kubuntu manage the samba shares
<mah454> msx: ok
<mah454> thank you :)
<msx> mah454: you'll see, i've been up all night instead getting some sleep (sounds familiar!?) so i'm really tired to think or search for anything else i don't have right at hand, sorry for not being a real help
<mah454> msx: no problem , search with smbclient and smbtree
<mah454> thank you :)
<msx> =D
<loadid> mah454: what is your issue?
<mah454> loadid: please view this : http://imagebin.org/233073 , samba can not browse network for add printer !
<mah454> loadid: dolphin can do this but in printer configuration , can not do this !
<loadid> mah454: have you tried just entering the info... smb://mah454/printer_name
<loadid> get the actual address from dolphin
<mah454> loadid: I know , but why can not browse ?
<loadid> may not be mapped corectaly? not sure
<sanyoyok> hi
<mat619> Hey there - rekonq is driving me mad on this machine... it segfaults at least 10 times during each 8 hour work day. Anyone else experiencing such frequent crashes?
<tintzin> no.
<mat619> As far as I could read in various forums I seem to be the only one
<tintzin> any site in particular?
<mat619> completely random.
<mat619> I think it _could_ have to do with flash or javascript. the more ads are involved, the quicker the segfaults seem to come, it seems to me, but that could also be just a feeling
<tintzin> do you have adblock enabled?
<tintzin> and are you subscribeed to a list?
<mat619> no, completely stock install. barely two months old
<mat619> neither.
<tintzin> try enable adblock then & see if it helps?
<mat619> the bad thing is sometimes I actually find ads useful, this being my work machine and me being an admin also responsible for ordering stuff
<mat619> about 0.5% of all ads are actually useful for me :/
<tintzin> i think the adbllock system actually allows whitelisting ads on some sites.
<mat619> I tried to use firefox, but after that allocated everything of my 6 GB RAM that it could get and a further 4 GB swap, I'm fed up with it.
<mat619> I'm almost desperate enough to use chromium (which I don't like at all)
<mat619> whitelisting could be an idea, but who knows where those ads are hosted that could turn out to be worthwile... seems like a PITA to keep the whitelist clean and not to restrictive at the same time
<chabalz> hello, i'm having trouble with my plasma-desktop, sometimes when the wifi gets disconnected (for instance i'm moving and the spot gets out of reach), the whole plasma-desktop gets unresponsive, and i have to switch off the wifi so that plasma-desktop responds again; then it shows me a message (http://i.imgur.com/aJnQN.png) and i can use my wifi normally (note that this is not a wifi issue, when the spots are in reach the wifi and pl
<chabalz> hello, i'm having trouble with my plasma-desktop, sometimes when the wifi gets disconnected (for instance i'm moving and the spot gets out of reach), the whole plasma-desktop gets unresponsive, and i have to switch off the wifi so that plasma-desktop responds again; then it shows me a message (http://i.imgur.com/aJnQN.png) and i can use my wifi normally (note that this is not a wifi issue, when the spots are in reach the wifi and pl
<chabalz> i'm using the network management widget
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<chabalz> hello, i'm having trouble with my plasma-desktop, sometimes when the wifi gets disconnected (for instance i'm moving and the spot gets out of reach), the whole plasma-desktop gets unresponsive, and i have to switch off the wifi so that plasma-desktop responds again; then it shows me a message (http://i.imgur.com/aJnQN.png) and i can use my wifi normally (note that this is not a wifi issue, when the spots are in reach the wifi and pl
<chabalz> my version of the network-management widget is 0.9.0.5 (nm09 20120930)
<navlelo> have you considered using wicd instead?
<chabalz> navlelo: ye i guess i could; is it better?
<chabalz> navlelo: ok i've installed wicd, should i uninstall the network management widget?
<navlelo> chabalz: in my experience, nm is a bit fucky
<navlelo> yep
<Tm_T> language, please
<navlelo> it uses its own gui which doesnt look too good but it works
<navlelo> soz
<BluesKaj> navlelo, no need for that kind of language
<chabalz> i read "funky"
<BluesKaj> yeag sure
<chabalz> no really i didn't notice the c
<chabalz> isn't there a wicd interface that integrates better in kde?
<navlelo> not that im aware of
<BluesKaj> chabalz, what's your wifi chip and driver?
<chabalz> BluesKaj: how can i know?
<navlelo> i think the nm widget was supposed to be able to use different backends at some point, but im not sure if thats implemented
<BluesKaj> do lscpci in the terminal , look for wireless or mobile
<chabalz> BluesKaj: http://pastie.org/5108784
<hateball> if you run "dmesg" do you get any suspicious info from that? when the freezing occurs
<BluesKaj> chabalz, one method is to change wifi channels and increase the sensititvity/power on your router..most are set to ch6 by default , try ch9 , it's less occupied
<hateball> for good reason, since 1 6 11 are good practice to use
<chabalz> BluesKaj: i think if i try to connect to a network that doesn't exist, plasma-desktop will also freeze so it's not a power issue (if i move completely out of reach of a wifi point that i was connected to, it will freeze)
<chabalz> anyway i have wicd now ^^
<chabalz> hateball: what can i grep from dmesg? the freeze happened a while ago
<hateball> chabalz: hard to say, it depends what the module wants to say :)
<hateball> but usually it should be ovbious to tell what is related to iwlwifi
<hateball> that is, if you get errors there it's like an issue with the kernel module and changing to an alternative wifi-manager probably wont do much good
<hateball> but who knows
<chabalz> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302421/
<hateball> chabalz: so you grepped for iwlwifi? I would look around those lines if there's any other info
<chabalz> hateball: yes
<chabalz> if there a grep with "look around"? :)
<hateball> use -A or -B
<hateball> grep -A 10 = includes 10 lines above the matching search
<chabalz> hateball: http://pastie.org/5108839
<hateball> below I mean
<chabalz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1302433/
<BluesKaj> chabalz, freezes are usually caused by inedequate graphics drivers
<chabalz> BluesKaj: my computer works fine, and i can switch between windows with alt-tab
<chabalz> but it's really the plasma-desktop program that is freezed
<hateball> chabalz: are you using a 5ghz router?
<chabalz> (i mean i can still use the computer even when plasma-desktop is unresponsive)
<chabalz> hateball: i don't know
<hateball> nm, I read properly now
<chabalz> earlier i was connected to the university wifi network
<hateball> I've had some issues using N on 5ghz with my intel chipsets, where they have worked properly on 2.4ghz
<hateball> bleh, it's hard to guess what could be the cause. I guess you can only hope switching to wicd works now
<hateball> did this break with an upgrade?
<chabalz> hateball: i think i've had this problem since i've upgraded to 12.04
<chabalz> maybe before of after using the kubuntu ppa backports i don't know
<BluesKaj> hmm , alt-tab doesn't change windows here , maybe due to the cube animation
<Riddell> Ubuntu Open Week started now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek  Kubuntu talk in two hours
<ronrom> its impossible to connect to a gmail account in kde-telepathy, it asks the password but then does NOT connect, whats the problem?
<Mamarok> ronrom: works here, are you sure you did enter your password correctly?
<ronrom> Mamarok: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/1070873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1070873 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "kde-telepathy, impossible to connect to gmail accounts" [Undecided,New]
<ronrom> Mamarok: in empathy it appears a XMLL windows asking ubuntu permission to connect to the gmail account, that does NOT happen when using kde-telepathy
<Mamarok> it sure does here, using 12.10
<Mamarok> it asks the password when I actually make the account
<natman> Hi, I am unable to shut down my latop - it just stalls at the shutdown screen. It seems to work normal if i disable the wireless. Can anyone help?
<ronrom> Mamarok: read what i wrote with attention
<ronrom> Mamarok: i said that in kde-telepathy does NOT appears the XMLL window asking ubuntu permission to conenct to the account, it only asks the username and password, and then fails to connect
<ronrom> s/XMLL/XMPP
<Mamarok> ronrom: close down kde-telepathy and start it up again, the dialogs should appear, unless you already marked the password to be saved, in that case you can edit it in kdewallet in
<ronrom> Mamarok: i did, makes no differnce, i have already run it debug mode and i have alredy explained why it does not fails in empathy
<Mamarok> it will not ask you to enter the password again if you set it to be remembered
<Mamarok> well, it does not fail here, so something is maybe different in your setup
<ronrom> fills like im talking to a wall
<Mamarok> it did not fail to connect here
<Mamarok> which is why I tell you to check if your password is correct
<ronrom> Mamarok: i have installed ubuntu and then isntalled kde, i have not installed from a kubuntu iso
<Mamarok> and?
<ronrom> Mamarok: yes it is!!!!!!
<Mamarok> if you have kde-telepathy that is from exactly the same repo
<ronrom> i dont know what happens, i just decided to tell in case could make any dfference
<Mamarok> well, and I answered you what you should check, as kde-telepathy saves teh passwords in kwallet
<Mamarok> the*
<ronrom> Mamarok: it only saves the password to kwallet only if you set a kwallet password
<ronrom> Mamarok: that is irrelevant to the question
<Mamarok> you can also use a kwallet without a password
<Mamarok> well, since you asked: its impossible to connect to a gmail account in kde-telepathy, it asks the password but then does NOT connect, whats the problem?"
<natman> Hi, I am unable to shut down my latop - it just stalls at the shutdown screen. It seems to work normal if i disable the wireless. Can anyone help?
<Mamarok> I told you it does definitely work here, so check your password, else I don't know what is wrong with your installation
<Mamarok> natman: which Kubuntu?
<natman> Mamarok: 12.10
<Mamarok> hm, that works fine here as well, do you have network shares that are active that could cause that?
<ronrom> i dont know whats the problem, im simply reporting this problem, in empathy it DOES connect, but the difference between creating a gmail account in empathy to kde-telepathy is that in empathy your prompted with a XMPP window that asks ubuntu permission to connect to gmail, that does not happen in kde-telepathy.
<natman> Mamarok: i get the following if i shut down using the terminal http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ij2f79&s=6
<Mamarok> natman: looks like it tries to run a startup script
<ronrom> Mamarok: do you understand now the difference?
<Mamarok> check the scripts that run, that shouldn't happen
<vertago1> Has anyone here tried out Gimp's experimental opencl support?
<natman> Mamarok:  all i know is that if i disable the wireless it shuts down normally, what should i do?
<Mamarok> natman: there is a networking script that tries to start, did you start that or did you install something special causing that?
<Mamarok> ronrom: yes, I do, and I told you it will not show you a dialog window again if your password is marked to be saved
<ronrom> Mamarok: yes it will not, but i never said the problem was that
<natman> Mamarok:  I installed the driver for my wireless card thats all, i have disabled the driver but it doesnt help.
<ronrom> Mamarok: what that has to do with kde-telepathy cant conenct to a gmail account?
<Mamarok> ronrom: *sigh* your isntallation of kde-telepathy can't it does work here, so please check the config file in $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<ronrom> Mamarok: i also cant figure whats the problem, thats why im reporting the bug
<Mamarok> ronrom: well, check the config file, please
<ronrom> and this is a kubuntu onluy related problem, because for example in Mageia kde-telepathy does conect fine
<Mamarok> ronrom: you apparently don't read what I say either :)
<ronrom> Mamarok: yes i do, but will not make any dif to look into the config file, im not a ktp developer
<Mamarok> well, a config file is a text file and one doesn't have to be a developer to read it
<ronrom> Mamarok: it does need to be a developer to know what you do
<Mamarok> ronrom: you should have an entry there with your gmail address, starting with gabble/jabber/
<Mamarok> that should end with =true
<Mamarok> actually 0=true
<Mamarok> without spaces
<ronrom> Mamarok: to what file are you referring?
<Mamarok> $HOME/.kde/share/config/ktelepathyrc
 * Mamarok is not a developer either
<Mamarok> but it lists all your accounts you have made in ktp
<ronrom> Mamarok: i do not have such fil
<ronrom> ups, yes i do
<Mamarok> ronrom: do you actually use KDE?
<ronrom> the file only lists the groups, no accounts there
<Mamarok> well, then apparently no accounts were saved
<Mamarok> else those should be listed there
<Mamarok> clsoe ktp, erase that file and start ktp again
<Mamarok> close*
<Mamarok> then make your account for gmail again
<ronrom> Mamarok: i did and the account sdo apepar again, and the file continues the same
<ronrom> Mamarok: so the accounts are being saved else where
<Mamarok> well, the password is saved elsewhere, but the accounts shuld be listed there
<Mamarok> ronrom: which Kubuntu do you use?
<ronrom> im using 12.10
<Mamarok> then it should be definitely saved in there, but maybe you are not starting the right app: how do you start ktp?
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: KTP saves accounts in Mission Control
<shadeslayer> so : mc-tool list : will show you all the configured accounts
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it lists the accounts in the config file as well
<shadeslayer> not sure what GroupsState represents there
<natman> Mamarok: any ideas?
<Mamarok> not really, besides the fact that you should not have a script running on exit
<shadeslayer> although, if you're using empathy and kde telepathy together, there are bound to be some wonky problems
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: could you check with natman?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> ESOMUCHBACKLOG
<shadeslayer> :P
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i have both empathy and ktp isntalled, since i have isntalled ubuntu and then isntalled kde packages
<ronrom> shadeslayer: would it help if i run ktp in debug mode?
<shadeslayer> ronrom: alright, and when connecting with GTalk account does not go online?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: does not
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> sec
<shadeslayer> let me pull up the debugging wiki page
<shadeslayer> ronrom: please follow http://community.kde.org/Real-Time_Communication_and_Collaboration/FAQ#Providing_debug and provide full details in #kde-telepathy
<ronrom> shadeslayer: can you comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde-telepathy/+bug/1070873
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1070873 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "kde-telepathy, impossible to connect to gmail accounts" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> could you describe what a XMLL window is?
<shadeslayer> a screenshot would be nice :)
<shadeslayer> ronrom: http://i.imgur.com/EaUKM.png < something like that?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i have unisntalled all telepathy packages, and empathy was also unisntalled, and i isntaleld the meta package kde-telepathy that called all ktp needed packages
<shadeslayer> right
<ronrom> shadeslayer: that was also always appeared and after that i got a message saying the pasword was wrong, but the passwd was correct, still marking that window to remember the choice would not make any differnece since it continued appearing
<BluesKaj> kde-telepathy is real buggy
<shadeslayer> ronrom: that window is from empathy
<shadeslayer> so not an issue of KDE Telepathy
<ronrom> shadeslayer: it also appears in ktp when conecting to gmail account
<shadeslayer> right, please uninstall all of empathy to get rid of that window
<natman> Mamarok:  shadeslayer should i restate my problem?
<shadeslayer> natman: laptop does not shutdown?
<natman> shadeslayer: yes
<ronrom> i did, now i runned ktp and it did not show any acocunt, so the accounts i had are gone
<ronrom> shadeslayer: now it conencted fine
<shadeslayer> natman: and it just shows this : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ij2f79&s=6 ?
<shadeslayer> ronrom: \o/
<ronrom> shadeslayer: so who comes from ubuntu and install kde packages will have problems conecting using ktp, thats needs to be fixed
<natman> shadeslayer:  yes, and if i disable wirless shutdown works normally ( tested 3 times )
<shadeslayer> ronrom: how do you propose we fix it?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i dont know whats causing that problem
<ronrom> shadeslayer: im simply saying that problem exists
<GH0> Hm, is there a way to check the status of a dist-upgrade started over SSH if the connection unexpectedly quit?
<shadeslayer> ronrom: co installation of empathy and ktp will cause *some* issues
<GH0> doing ps aux | grep dpkg shows that the process is still running.
<GH0> However, it was nearing the end of it's upgrade path.
<shadeslayer> GH0: you could kill it and then make it continue what it was doing
<shadeslayer> or if you were using ssh and the ssh connection broke, there's a alternate ssh port that is usually open during upgrade operations
<ronrom> shadeslayer: another thing, i cant have the video/audio icons enabled in ktp, whats failing?
<shadeslayer> ronrom: that's because we don't ship ktp-call-ui by default
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> ronrom: did you install kde-telepathy-minimal or kde-telepathy?
<GH0> shadeslayer, I know, but I didn't want to kill it upgrading a specific process, or removing the lock file that was in place.
<GH0> Just thought it would be a bad idea, but it seems to have completed (or at least the entry has disappeared)
<shadeslayer> natman: can you check if sudo poweroff works for you?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: call-ui is installed
<shadeslayer> GH0: you could run :  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock : and check if it completed
<shadeslayer> ( answer N when it asks you to kill the process of course )
<natman> shadeslayer:  i have tried sudo shutdown -h now, is that what you mean?
<shadeslayer> ronrom: most likely the other end does not support video calling then
<ronrom> shadeslayer: yes it does
<shadeslayer> ronrom: this is on GTalk?
<ronrom> yes
<shadeslayer> natman: nah, poweroff also powersdown the machine, I've experienced issues with halt -h NOW where the machine would still keep running
<shadeslayer> ronrom: and do you know what client the other user is using?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: is using gmail from firefox
<ronrom> we have talked today in windows
<ronrom> shadeslayer: using the video, so some is failing to work in linux
<shadeslayer> can you test if calling from their machine to your machine works?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: no i cant, the other end is not conencted anymore
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<ronrom> but i can test, give me a minute
<shadeslayer> how do you expect to call the remote contact when the remote contact is offline
<ronrom> shadeslayer: im gg to conect another machine in another gmail account
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> because I can successfully call between Jabber and GTalk
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i also used too
<ronrom> shadeslayer: but now some is failing
<shadeslayer> well ... telepathy tells the UI that these people in the roster have call capabilities, while others do not
<shadeslayer> and ktp just displays that info
<natman> shadeslayer: nah gave the exact same issue
<ronrom> windows takes a lot of time to boot, what a crap
<shadeslayer> natman: erk ... I'm not really sure what the issue is then tbh
<natman> shadeslayer: if it helps this is what i saw http://i45.tinypic.com/34j52ra.jpg
<shadeslayer> well ... it's shutting off ... just not powering off
<natman> shadeslayer:  any advice
<shadeslayer> not really ... I'm at a bit of a loss as to what's happening
<shadeslayer> natman: please try #ubuntu
<shadeslayer> maybe they'll know
<natman> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> if all else fails, please file a bug against the linux package
<shadeslayer> or ubuntu itself
<ronrom> shadeslayer: the video is woring but the video freezes from my part, the video continues runing ok in the machine running windows
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> ronrom: which telepathy release do you have?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: 0.5.1 the one available from ubuntu 12.10
<shadeslayer> oh right, 12.10
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> ronrom: so you can recieve video just fine, but sending is a issue?
<ronrom> now i have called from this mahcine and i ideo working ok
<shadeslayer> awesome? :P
<shadeslayer> ( See, KDE software is better :P )
<ronrom> shadeslayer: now im gg to call again from the windows machine to see if it really freezes the video like it happened in first time
<shadeslayer> alright, if it does, could you report a bug in bugs.kde.org against the call ui?
<ronrom> shadeslayer: yes, if the video comes from the windows machine it does freeze
<shadeslayer> okay
<ronrom> shadeslayer: should i run in debug mode for you to see?
<shadeslayer> ronrom: okay, here's how you provide debug
<shadeslayer> run : kdebugdialog
<shadeslayer> Click on Select everything
<ronrom> shadeslayer: but to report the bug isnt better to attach ktp debug info?
<shadeslayer> Apply > Close dialog > Run this in a konsole : /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/ktp-call-ui --persist  &> /tmp/ktp_call_ui.txt > attach and report using https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=telepathy&format=guided
<GH0> Is there a more indepth logging system (beyond checking who logged into ssh)? I am getting random disconnects with SSH, and I have no idea why.
<GH0> There shouldn't be anything blocking the network or telling it to stop communicating.
<shadeslayer> GH0: you could try ssh -vvv
<shadeslayer> that'll give you some debug info
<GH0> On the server or the client? I am unfortunately using a windows based system to ssh into the kubuntu box.
<shadeslayer> client
<shadeslayer> on the serverside there's /var/log/auth.log
<GH0> Yeah, I already have /var/log/auth.log set to verbose for SSH, but it isn't giving me the reason why it is disconnecting.
<shadeslayer> well ... that should be evident using ssh -vvv then
<shadeslayer> ( add more v's to get even more verbose logging )
<GH0> And putty only gives me: 2012-10-24 11:43:09	Network error: Software caused connection abort
<shadeslayer> Can't say really then, could be a putty issue
<Riddell> Kubuntu talk in #ubuntu-classroom in a couple of minutes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<ronrom> i dont get this, now in the win machine isnt possible to call video, like i didnt had video in this machine
<ronrom> shadeslayer: however i still can call video from this mahcine, i dont get this
<ronrom> shadeslayer: seams like ktp isnt telling the other machine that i have video on this one
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> VoIP is a bit of a hit and miss
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i go again and kill all ktp apps, i start ktp and conect gmail account, but in the other machine continues not appearing to call video
<shadeslayer> most of the time the issue goes away when you restart either one of the clients
<shadeslayer> ronrom: can you try a client like pidgin on the windows machine
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i need to install pidgin in windows machine first
<shadeslayer> right
<ronrom> shadeslayer: this goes weirder, with another contact thats talking from windows firefox window, here i dont see the video icon enabled, however if i run firefox and enter gmail, from there it already says i can do video calls, so the problem appears to be in ktp
<shadeslayer> ronrom: could you please open a bug report against this?
<shadeslayer> I'm asking a friend of mine to call me meanwhile from a GTalk window
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i have  installed pidgin in windows machine but i dont have video available in pidgin
<shadeslayer> derp
<ronrom> shadeslayer: in pidgin linux i can see video is available from plugins, but not in dinwos
<ronrom> windows*
<shadeslayer> fun ....
<ronrom> shadeslayer: in pidgin windows theres no way to have video, im checking the website and i dont see any plugin to enable video
<juanito_> ronrom, shadeslayer , I changed form pidgin to jitsi because the video works great in jitsi with encrypted calls in ZRTP
<shadeslayer> encrypted calls ...wtf
<juanito_> better than secure calls from skype if you prefer
<juanito_> 2012.07.24 - Microsoft Won’t Say If Skype Is Secure Or Not. Time To Change? Read the Slashdot post http://goo.gl/v1Fxs
<shadeslayer> uh .. well .. VoIP is all p2p .. not sure how much more security is added by encrypting data packets
<shadeslayer> anywho
<shadeslayer> I haz to go
<shadeslayer> cya
<juanito_> shadeslayer, ok bye
<shadeslayer> ronrom: please file bugs in the KDE Bugzilla
<juanito_> shadeslayer, but encrypted makes the difference
<juanito_> Jitsi recommended by Tor Project's Jacob Appelbaum during a talk on security and lawful interception:  http://ur1.ca/92qqq
<ronrom> shadeslayer: i will, i also have no sound in video calls
<shadeslayer> juanito_: irrelevant
<juanito_> shadeslayer, why?
<shadeslayer> VoIP is p2p, so all the packets flow between you and the other user
<juanito_> yes and ZRTP protocol adds a security lawer on top of that
<juanito_> layer sorry
<ronrom> shadeslayer: ktp  is a mess, i gave up
<juanito_> TOR is p2p too
<juanito_> shadeslayer, then have a look at that please : https://guardianproject.info/tag/zrtp/
<ronrom> shadeslayer: isnt possible to have the video not mirrored? my left hand appears as my right hand using ktp, but in skype appears fine
<ronrom> shadeslayer: do you have sound when you do a video call in ktp?
<simplew> why in Kubuntu the shortcur CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does not make kde end session like it happens in other distros?
<BluesKaj> simplew, that key combo hasn't worked for a few yrs now
<OerHeks> simplew, open keyboard settings, and enable it >> http://picpaste.com/pics/keyboard-usHfMJWI.1351100464.png
<OerHeks> There is a reason why it is depreciated as a standard way to logout.
<dougla> before I smash the fuk out of these machines can someone help me install 12.04? installs fine but when I try to use additional drivers for my asus nvidia 530 jockey always crashes.
<simplew> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308944
<ubottu> KDE bug 308944 in call-ui "kde-telepathy, video freezes when receiving video calls" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> thank you
<simplew> OerHeks: but kubuntu decides to remove thatshortcut when its kde default? its used in other distros...
<OerHeks> simplew, not only Kubuntu, Ubuntu also.
<simplew> OerHeks: its the same thing
<OerHeks> in Ubuntu they changed it to Alt-SysRq-K
<simplew> OerHeks: how did you run that window?
<OerHeks> in kde menu type key > keyboard settings
<simplew> OerHeks: through cli
<simplew> kcmshell keyboard
<OerHeks> i don't know the exact name to start tru cli.
<simplew> OerHeks: what was the reason to disable this shortcut?
<OerHeks> too easy, or not proper to logout this hard way. it should only be used when your system 'hangs'
<yofel> simplew: ubuntu disabled it in X because 'people pressed it by accident' (don't ask me) - the setting you see in KDE emulates that
<simplew> by the way to who is possible to ask to package polkit-kde-kcmmodules-1 thats packaged in severall other distros like Mageia, OpenSuse, Fedora, etc?
<shadeslayer> simplew: no one, we will not ship that at the moment
<shadeslayer> infact, a very serious issue was bought up just today
<shadeslayer> apparently that kcm edits stuff in /usr
<dougla> any takers - like to install drivers for my nvidia gt530 on my 12.04 box? suggestions welcome/appreciated
<shadeslayer> dougla: what happens when you try to do it via jockey?
<BluesKaj> dougla, try the nvidia-current driver
<dougla> jockey-kde crashes
<shadeslayer> yofel: I pressed that key combo by accident a couple of times :P
<shadeslayer> ouch
<dougla> and jockey-text errors out
<shadeslayer> dougla: please report a bug and then install via the command line : sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> dougla,try the install in the terminal then reboot immediately
<dougla> trying a dist-upgrade then jockey again...
<dougla> or not
<simplew> shadeslayer: so how am i gona be able to configure users in polkit?
<dougla> will follow shadeslayer adn BluesKaj advice after dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> cool
<OerHeks> nvidia gt530, is that a part of optimus, intel+nvidia in a laptop, dougla ?
<dougla> thanks for the help guys - you would not believe the trouble I am having? this is the 5th time I am installing 12.04 today on this box
<shadeslayer> dougla: I don't know :(
<shadeslayer> is there no cli way to do it?
<BluesKaj> dougla, is this a laptop ?
<simplew> shadeslayer: is possible to install a rpm package in ubuntu?
<dougla> not a laptop...
<shadeslayer> derp, that was meant at simplew, but anywho
<BluesKaj> ok then it's not an optimus setup , go for the install , dougla
<dougla> asus p5w dh mobo with asus nvidia gt530 video card
<shadeslayer> simplew: sure, but I'm not going to mention it here
 * dougla really appreciates the help
<shadeslayer> simply because I don't support installing packages that edit /usr
<shadeslayer> you can compile and install the sources on your own as well
<BluesKaj> !envy
<simplew> shadeslayer: can you tell me in private how can i do it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<BluesKaj> no more factoid warnings for envy ...been a while anyway
<simplew> shadeslayer: anything against rpm?
<shadeslayer> simplew: did I not mention twice that it edits files in /usr and upstream does not recommend it for general use
<shadeslayer> in addition to the fact that those modules have never been released
<shadeslayer> simplew: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=438790 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=308934
<simplew> shadeslayer: but i have no way to configure polkit users.  but its packaged in other main distros
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 438790 in KDE "kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules: Store polkit configuration changes to /etc instead of /usr" [Normal,Confirmed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 308934 in general "polkit-kde-kcmmodules-1 should not edit files in /usr" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<simplew> shadeslayer: but yes it shoul not touch /usr
<simplew> shadeslayer: thanks for that info
<shadeslayer> I don't know how to configure polkit users, maybe someone who has done it before will know
<shadeslayer> Arch seems to have a detailed page outlining things
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PolicyKit
<shadeslayer> not sure how much help that'll be f
<shadeslayer> *for you
<simplew> shadeslayer: to me will not be a big problem to have files changed under /usr so ill instal it
<shadeslayer> fine, but then please don't expect support for messing things up :)
<simplew> shadeslayer: no problem, thats just a polkit setting
<simplew> shadeslayer: i thought ubuntu would already have moved all files into /usr but that wasnt done so far, is there any plans?
<shadeslayer> dunno really, I have a very basic idea of what polkit is, but no idea where it stores files, or where it should store files
<shadeslayer> shouldn't it actually store files in /etc and not in /usr? so why would they move it to /usr?
<simplew> shadeslayer: i cant also say much about that stuff
<simplew> shadeslayer: but main distros like fedora and Mageia have already moved files into /usr and i was thinking that was already done in ubuuntu but for example /bin continues existing, isnt there any plans to do that move?
<shadeslayer> Wouldn't know really
<simplew> shadeslayer: i also see that ubuntu keeps insisting in not use systemd...
<shadeslayer> *shrug* not my decision to take
<BluesKaj> maybe if debian does it then ubuntu would follow suit , but to expect ubuntu to follow other distros decisions is immaterial IMO
<shadeslayer> though I doubt ubuntu is going to move to systemd any time soon
<simplew> still would be a good idea to move /lib, /lib64, /bin  into /usr
<simplew> what the hell, my mouse has jsut stopped working, is there any issues reporting about the mouse stop working in ubuntu recently?
<genii-around> Some trackpads were having issues I think
<simplew> to who are left that bigger distro decisions, is there a councill or some? if so is possible to read about it?
<lordievader> Good evening
<yofel> simplew: the /usr move was not an idea invented by ubuntu and would be really hard to maintain unless debian does the same thing. (We take most of our packages from debian)
<simplew> yofel: yes i understand that point, ubuntu keeps consistency with debian
<yofel> I know there was some discussion on it, but didn't follow it, let's see if I can dig something up
<yofel> simplew: and the big release decisions are usually done at the Ubuntu Developer Summit - you may check if there is any discusson planned for the next one: http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> you can take part in the discussions remotely as well
<simplew> yofel: thanks
<Maxstyvason> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135318&Tpk=13-135-318&nm_mc=EMC-GD102412&cm_mmc=EMC-GD102412-_-index-_-Item-_-13-135-318
<Maxstyvason> FREE MOTHERBOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Maxstyvason> I bought like 10
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Maxstyvason> 37 bucks with a 37 dollar MIR
<OerHeks> 100mbit lan ?
<shadeslayer> Maxstyvason: not really the channel to talk about it
<shadeslayer> take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<lordievader> Or to ##hardware
<Maxstyvason> who cares im passing the savings onto everyone
<shadeslayer> it's offtopic, and I care
<Maxstyvason> if you wanna be all pissy about whats OT you can go kiss a toilet seat because I was passing on free hardware to anyone who wanted it
<Maxstyvason> I was being nice so bugger off
<shadeslayer> :|
<SIR_Taco_> is school out early?
<shadeslayer> I don't see how being distruptive in a support channel is being 'nice'
<shadeslayer> *disruptive even
<Maxstyvason> I wasnt being disruptive, there was NOTHING being said or going on
<Maxstyvason> you dont need to be a sandy butthole about everything
<SIR_Taco_> lol, that was fun
<yofel> simplew: I only found http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/10/msg00157.html on the /usr matter
<yofel> simplew: and it seems as long as you don't use systemd you don't even need that
<simplew> yofel: yes but would be better to have all under /usr, and i know its a modification thats related to systemd usage
<yofel> simplew: let's move to #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to talk more about this
<Soul_Sample> hi. i'm using kubuntu 12.10. my system tray flickers on skype\clementine events, and on some other occasions. any ideas why?
<Soul_Sample> the video of it happening is here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92aCMhhDnNQ
<SIR_Taco_> Soul_Sample: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306870  they say "will be fixed in KDE 4.10"
<ubottu> KDE bug 306870 in Backend: Pulseaudio "system tray will continue refresh when play a music" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Soul_Sample> SIR_Taco_: you sir are a gentleman and a... Sir :D quitting kmix helped. that's the ONE thing I didn't try
<SIR_Taco_> :)
<Soul_Sample> spent a better part of the last 3 hours hiding icons, showing icons, rearranging widgets, trying with this app, without that app, gtk only, qt only :D
<SIR_Taco_> seems like an odd bug
<Soul_Sample> those are the only ones I ever experience -_-
<Soul_Sample> i escaped to kubuntu after ubuntu 12.10 destroyed me with a bug which makes unity unusable after alt-tabbing :D
<Santiclause> Heyyy. For some reason, I can't get my plasma-desktop to work... at all.
<Santiclause> I just did an update, restarted, the taskbar didn't work, so I tried to kquitapp plasma-desktop and then kstart plasma-desktop
<Santiclause> kquitapp was just blocking, so I stopped it and manually killed the plasma-desktop process, and now kstart won't work
<Santiclause> (this is for 12.04)
<Soul_Sample> hm, so you have an empty desktop?
<Soul_Sample> or no desktop at all?
<Santiclause> uh, my windows are all workin' fine but
<Santiclause> no taskbar, no desktop, or nothin
<Soul_Sample> can't you just press alt-f2 and enter "plasma-desktop" and press enter?
<Santiclause> uh.
<Soul_Sample> krunner works for me even when plasma desktop is dead\killed
<Santiclause> is that the thing that pops up on the top of the screen to run programs?
<Santiclause> I rebound that to meta+r
<Soul_Sample> yeah, that's the one
<Santiclause> but yeah, plasma-desktop isn't starting when I run it from there either.
<Soul_Sample> can you start konsole from there?
<Santiclause> I already have a konsole window open, but yeah, I can
<Soul_Sample> and then run plasma-desktop from the terminal, maybe it'll say why it won't work
<Santiclause> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<Santiclause> That's the only line that appears. It appears twice
<Soul_Sample> oh well, now i'm googling. no idea why it wont' work. i guess you could try creating a new user and try with him\guest login. maybe it's due to a config file
<dougl> got my 12.04 with nvidia drivers installed... thank god for answered prayers!
<Mamarok> Santiclause: try erasing all files called plasma* in $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<Mamarok> then restart KDE
<Santiclause> I just did that actually
<Santiclause> I just backed them up and no go
<dougl> what a mess I am in the middle of here... video card crapped out windows machine pooched UPS crapped out and my ide dvd drives that host my install media decide they are not compatible anymore... I hate computers!
<Santiclause> kstart plasma-desktop still hangs
<Santiclause> gonna try rebooting
<Mamarok> Santiclause: why do you do kstart?
<Mamarok> just launch krunner and type in plasma-desktop
<Santiclause> beeeecauuuuuuuse that's how I've seen that it's done
<Santiclause> still no dice
<Mamarok> well, I have never used kstart to start plasma-desktop
<Santiclause> imma rebootin
<keithzg> I mean, *shouldn't* one use kstart to start plasma-desktop? That'd seem like the "right" way to do it.
<Soul_Sample> don't know, whenever i have issues with it, i just do "pkill plasma-desktop" and "plasma-desktop"
<Soul_Sample> never used kstart before
<Santiclause> hmmmm.
<Santiclause> the taskbar is still super slow and unresponsive
<Santiclause> but it's not like it's taking up a lot of cpu or anything
<Soul_Sample> are your video drivers properly installed?
<Santiclause> uhhhhhh
<Santiclause> shruggle-desu?
<Santiclause> I hain't never messed with them. This problem has only just started happening after I installed the latest system updates
<Soul_Sample> well, depends what updates you installed.
<Santiclause> I have no idea :|
<Soul_Sample> if you start the package manager, there is a view>history option
<Santiclause> package manager being...
<Soul_Sample> well, i'm new to kubuntu , i just open start menu and type package, it's called "Muon package manager". don't know the app name yet :D :(
<Santiclause> Oh, muon
<Santiclause> Well, I can't quite open Muon. =)
<Soul_Sample> lol. something is horribly wrong then :D
<dniMretsaM> Santiclause: try to open muon from the terminal. what errors are you getting?
<Santiclause> Same as with plasma-desktop.
<Santiclause> "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<Santiclause> although, haha, this time it just said "Muon is already running!"
<Santiclause> despite being entirely not accessible to me
<Santiclause> sigh, gonna try bootin again
<Soul_Sample> ok, I've just discovered window tabbing in kde for the first time. not sure what I could use it for, but it's AMAZING
<dniMretsaM> lol stop rebooting. this isn't Windows
<dniMretsaM> Soul_Sample: it is pretty awesome. I pretty much never use it, though.
<Soul_Sample> Yup, that's how I think it'll go with me as well :D i grouped firefox and thunderbird now and was pretty happy with myself. it soon passed :D
<dniMretsaM> I guess it's one of those things that will make your life easier/better, but you have no idea dow
<dniMretsaM> *s/dow/how
<dniMretsaM> Santiclause: stop rebooting. this isn't Windows
<Santiclause> says you
<Santiclause> it fixed
<Santiclause> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<dniMretsaM> all you needed to do was kill muon and restart it
<Santiclause> nope
<Santiclause> believe me, that wasn't "all I needed to do"
<Santiclause> I killed muon and started it again
<Santiclause> both from terminal, and from the krunner
<Santiclause> and it didn't show up
<FloodBotK1> Santiclause: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soul_Sample> i'll force myself to use this until I find some great uses for it
<dniMretsaM> how are you starting it?
<Santiclause> "both from terminal, and from the krunner"
<Santiclause> but it's fine, I don't need to run it anymore, my plasma-desktop is working again for some reason.
<dniMretsaM> I mean from the terminal. are you using kstart or just running the muon command?
<Santiclause> Just the muon command
<dniMretsaM> well either way, I don't think rebooting was necessary. but whatever, it's fixed now
<Santiclause> it clearly was necessary, since it fixed it
<Santiclause> =)
<dniMretsaM> boy that's great logic
<dniMretsaM> xD
<Santiclause> Well, nothing else I was doing was getting plasma-desktop to start up at all
<Soul_Sample> but how can you be sure that it will start again next time? :D
<Santiclause> I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that plasma-desktop hates me
<Santiclause> it crashes every single night, whenever I leave my laptop to go to sleep
<Santiclause> and no, I have the screensaver disabled.
<dniMretsaM> Santiclause: when using the backports on Precise, plasma-desktop would crash once at startup, restart itself, and then work fine. never figured out what the problem was. works great on Quantal, though
<Soul_Sample> notifications in kde annoy me, that's the only thing i dislike at this point. i read that they'll revamp them soon?
<lordievader> Soul_Sample: You can turn them off.
<Soul_Sample> but i need my notifications. any replacements?
<dougl> how do I install a package.deb file?
<dougl> synergy-1.4.10-Linux-x86_64.deb
<lordievader> dougl: sudo dpkg -i <package>
<dougl> lordievader, thanks
<Soul_Sample> when booting, I get a "The disk drive for /home is not ready or not present" error, and then it just boots fine. why does this happen?
<xixor> is it a security risk to add your own public key to your own authorized keys files, so you can ssh to local without a password?
<SIR_Taco_> Soul_Sample: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/753853
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753853 in udev (Ubuntu) "[natty] The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Soul_Sample> but it mounts\boots fine for me
<SIR_Taco_> Soul_Sample: /home is on a separate partition?
<Soul_Sample> yes
<SIR_Taco_> read the bug report
<Soul_Sample> i read it, i still don't get how it relates to my problem :\
<dougl> Installed windows 7 today.... couldn't format fast enuff
<SIR_Taco_> Soul_Sample: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/753853/comments/22 replace /dev/sda1 with whatever partition you have home on, and instead of "/" it would be /home
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 753853 in udev (Ubuntu) "[natty] The disc drive for / is not ready yet or not present" [Medium,Confirmed]
<SIR_Taco_> you can do it from recovery mode
<Soul_Sample> ok, i'll go and try this
 * BarkingFish is a sad panda.  
<BarkingFish> Akregator isn't working correctly.  I don't know if anyone else has spotted this, but if you try to download attachments which come with messages in your feed, they hang.
<BarkingFish> I've got two going now, both of which say they have 20 seconds left, and they've been like that for more than 10 minutes :(
<deitarion> Somehow, installing kubuntu-desktop forced my Qt dialog boxes to use KDE/Windows button order even when using the QGtkStyle widget style and running inside LXDE where GTK/OSX button order dominates. Any idea how to fix this?
<deitarion> I've already removed most of KDE since my preferences (eg. Geeqie over Gwenview, Audacious over Amarok) have nothing to do with which widget toolkit they use.
<dougl> isn't my cds supposed to auto mount?
#kubuntu 2012-10-25
<b4dave> Hey guys. I am new to the fourms and thought I would say hi.
<simplew> how can i have icons in the desktop, the computer, user and network icons?
<SIR_Taco_> simplew: right-click on the desktop -> change "Layout" to "Default Desktop"
<SIR_Taco_> er, sorry Folder View
<xixor> hi
<deitarion> Oh, good god! Somehow kubuntu-desktop wrecked my GTK+ button order too!
<SIR_Taco_>  deitarion: no options in System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Gtk Configuration?
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_:  I had to remove kde-config-gtk because, even when I copied my font-hinting and font choices from LXDE's appearance controls into SystemSettings, Firefox ignored them.
<deitarion> As soon as I went `sudo apt-get purge kde-config-gtk` and hit F5, my browser fonts were back to being comfortable.
<SIR_Taco_> deitarion: the Gtk font settings in the configuration didn't help?
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: It only let me specify one font. Somehow, kde-config-gtk completely changed how Firefox resolved both "sans-serif" and "monospace" to give me something much uglier.
<deitarion> At the moment, I'm trying to figure out whether it's Kubuntu's fault or Firefox's fault that the update I just applied coincided with the background on my awesomebar completion drop-down going from white to gray.
<SIR_Taco_> deitarion: it's probably removing kde-config-gtk that did that
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: OK, then I have to remove ALL of kubuntu-desktop (or worse, reinstall from the LiveCD) to restore the white background on an LXDE desktop with a handful of KDE apps like I used to have?
<SIR_Taco_> deitarion: you're using LXDE or KDE?
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: I'm running Lubuntu. Most of this nonsense happened automatically without even logging out when I ran `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<deitarion> That is, I'm running the "Lubuntu" session, not the bare, un-tweaked LXDE one.
<deitarion> ...and I haven't logged out since apt-getting kubuntu-desktop. Everything started messing up the instant it was installed.
<deitarion> Given that Firefox is the only app thatforcing KDE buton
<deitarion> Ugh.
<deitarion> Given that Firefox is the only app that's forcing KDE button order on its GTK+ Open/Save dialogs, I get the impression that the mis-colored drop-down is Firefox's impression of QGtkStyle's impression of my GTK color scheme.
<SIR_Taco_> ok... so you want to use KDE? or you installed Kubuntu-Desktop package in order to use some KDE programs?
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: I was already using all the KDE programs I wanted. I installed kubuntu-desktop so that, when I can spare a few hours, I can give KWin and Plasma a second chance since the KWin devs are the only guys who have committed to forcing server-side window decorations on windows when distros start to switch to Wayland.
<SIR_Taco_> oh ok
<SIR_Taco_> does LXDE not have a gtk config? (haven't used it in years)
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: It does but KDE's overrides it.
<deitarion> Sort of like how, when you've got gnome-settings-daemon running, GTK+ ignores the contents of your config files.
<SIR_Taco_> ok I see
<deitarion> That's what I meant when I said that simply installing it messed things up. As soon as I launched a KDE application (even one that had been installed all along), it propagated a chain reaction which ended with existing GTK+ apps receiving a change-of-settings message and applying the new KDE-originated theming settings.
<SIR_Taco_> deitarion: what about moving your .kde folder?
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: How would that help? It'd just reset my K3b settings and restore KDE to default Kubuntu behaviours... which are what I'm trying to kill off in favor of the Lubuntu look and feel they're trying to override.
<deitarion> Remember, the fundamental problem is that Kubuntu defaults are overriding Lubuntu defaults even when I'm logged into Lubuntu but I don't like the Kubuntu look and feel.
<deitarion> I get the impression I'm probably going to have to remove kubuntu-desktop and everything it pulled, block off some time during my winter break, and dive into the Qt and Firefox source code to figure out what precendence rules they're applying and how, and then write a patch, plugin, or config tweak to un-break things.
<deitarion> s/pulled/pulled in/
<liquidsn0w> Hi, is anyone else missing the appearance module in settings?
<SIR_Taco_> yea, I don't know... not sure why firefox would pick the KDE settings over the LXDE ones
<xixor> yo, anyone familliar with port forwarding?  I'm on my kubuntu desktop machine, which runs windows 7 in a virtualbox VM.  I want to forward any activity on port 3389 (windows RDP) coming at the kubuntu desktop, to the Windows 7 VM, which has it's own IP address
<deitarion> SIR_Taco_: Probably some half-assed attempt to "Just Work™" with the user's desktop settings.
<xixor> I thought  ssh -L 3389:10.0.1.12:3389  10.0.1.12  would do it, but that's not it
<SIR_Taco_> xixor: http://www.debianadmin.com/howto-use-ssh-local-and-remote-port-forwarding.html
<xixor> Yep, that's exactly the doc I am working from trying to figure this out
<xixor> I guess it only works if the thing on the other end is an ssh server
<liquidsn0w> need a little help, somehow I'm missing the options in system settings for changing wallpapers
<liquidsn0w> on 12.12
<liquidsn0w> sorry 12.10
<SIR_Taco_> liquidsn0w: right click on the desktop and select "default desktop settings"
<liquidsn0w> :| didn't try that I was worried it would reset everything
<liquidsn0w> thanks
<bjrohan> How do you adjust your microphone volume in Kubuntu. I see a Kmix, but when I click on it, it only tries to start, I get the icon, I get it to show in my taskbar, but it never starts, never throws a problem warning. I have reinstalled the package, and still no go
<Obsidian1723> Libreoffice wont run all of a sudden, most odd. I've done sudo apt-get install -f along with clean, autoremove, update, upgrade, no difference.
<avihay> Obsidian1723: try running it from a terminal (it's called soffice, I think) it might provide you with more info
<Obsidian1723> actually that didnt work, but I think I resolved it.
<uwe> moin
<bjrohan> How in Kwin does one decrease the volume input of a microphone?
<bjrohan> rather phonon audio control
<bjrohan> I am trying to record, but it comes across too loud
<bjrohan> Anyone here by chance?
<Damianite> fluffy
<tomas_> hi all
<tomas_> I am running Ubuntu Server 12.10 x64 with KDE installed. I am trying to play a facebook game but flash does not run. I have installed the flash player plugin for mozilla firefox
<tomas_> but still no luck
<DarthFrog> Why server?
<tomas_> its my web server but my PC crashed the other day and this is what i am left with
<DarthFrog> How did you install KDE?
<tomas_> sudo apt-get kde-full
<DarthFrog> Try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tomas_> did that as well
<DarthFrog> What does "dpkg --list | grep flash" tell you?
<tomas_> ii Kwordquiz 4:4.9.2-0ubuntu1 amd64 flashcard learning program for KDE
<DarthFrog> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<tomas_> installin
<tomas_> that did it thanks
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<ovidiu-florin> hello, how can I rearange the Launchers in the TaskManager on a panel?
<Smurphy> Morning ...
<lordievader> Hey Smurphy, how are you?
<Smurphy> Fine ... but sick ... Just working - as usual ...
<Smurphy> :}
<lordievader> Smurphy: Sick and working? That is not a good combination...
<basil1x> I have an odd error after upgrading to 12.10.  I have both Kubuntu and Ubuntu desktops installed.  When I insert a blank DVD in Kubuntu, all is well, but when I insert one in Ubuntu, it says 'location already mounted'.
<lordievader> basil1x: Isn't that what Ubuntu does? Automatically mount such things?
<basil1x> But it's claiming it can't mount it because the location is already mounted
<basil1x> it only happens with blank discs, and only since upgrading this afternoon.
<basil1x> I realise the Ubuntu room might be a better place to ask, since that's where the error crops up, but there are over 1600 people in there, and when I asked I was ignored
<lordievader> basil1x: Have patience, and ask again later.
<basil1x> there's never less than 1000 people there
<basil1x> there are no similar errors in the fora
<noaXess> morning folks
<noaXess> how to get the file assisication config of a given file via console? not over system settings ;)
<shadeslayer> noaXess: it's stored in .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list if that's what you meant
<noaXess> shadeslayer: got i: xdg-mime query filetype test.html and then xdg-mime query default text/html
<shadeslayer> ahh ok
<marcus_> yoyo, is it ok to post lubuntu questions here?
<DemonWitch> hey
<DemonWitch> if i want to upgrade a single package how i do it?
<DemonWitch> like apt-get upgrade gedit
<DemonWitch> and i want to avoid huge 500mb upgrades
<DemonWitch> just get the last version of gedit
<lordievader> DemonWitch: I believe running sudo apt-get install gedit, would update gedit.
<DemonWitch> lordievader, if i want run a search for gedit
<DemonWitch> do i have to use aptitude?
<DemonWitch> like aptitude search gedit
<gorffy> apt-cache search gedit
<lordievader> DemonWitch: You can, but you can still use apt: sudo apt-cache search <term>
<shadeslayer> lordievader: no need for sudo :)
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Ok, good :)
<DemonWitch> lordievader, this searches only the cache?
<DemonWitch> so i need to do apt-get update first?
<lordievader> DemonWitch: Yes.
<DemonWitch> is any of those searches
<DemonWitch> more informative/better to use?
<lordievader> DemonWitch: The apt-cache show <pkg> commands shows you heaps of info.
<DemonWitch> nice
<lordievader> Apt is a very good program :)
<DemonWitch> yeah
<PsynoKhi0> hi, it's fairly realistic to expect a Radeon X1200 running the Gallium drivers to handle Kwin compositing smoothly in Kubuntu 12.04, right?
<ilias> i installed to a friend's old notebook (acer travelmate with cpu 3ghz and 750 ram) xubuntu 12.04. Everything to be running smoothly, but very often the system freezes during internet browsing (using either Mozilla or Crome) and the only way to re-start is to click to power on/off button. Any idea? Is it a distro's issue or is it a harware problem?
<bazhang> looks like a ram limitation. perhaps try lubuntu
<bazhang> !lubuntu | ilias
<ubottu> ilias: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bazhang> install lubuntu-desktop and then login with that choice
<ilias> bazhang: i will follow your advise first just to see how it works and if everything is ok i will try a fresh installation.
<ilias> okey guys. thank you for your advises. i quit for now.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Solak> Hello.
<xixor> hi
 * Solak wonders why portaudio doesn't want to detect at least one of the 3 audiodevices in his computer running KUbuntu 12.04LTS.
<BluesKaj> Solak, which audio devices ?
<Solak> BluesKaj: there's one on board, there seems to be one on the gfx card (hdmi sound) and I have an Soundblaster Audigy.
<Solak> BluesKaj: the on board is disabled in the bios, the audidy is detected, and the one on the gfx card too.
<BluesKaj> Solak, try aplay -l in the terminal
<BluesKaj> to see what's listed
<hazamonzo> ugh, any way to force refresh my mouse pointer? Its an ongoing battle with kubuntu, multiple moniters and my pointer. It keeps screwing up. I'd show you, but i cant take a screen capture of the pointer...
<hazamonzo> any way to do a refresh at all? Save me logging out / in again :(
<Solak> BluesKaj: all I expect to be listed...
<hazamonzo> maybe refresh KDE?
<BluesKaj> Solak, you onboard connects to the hdmi audio portion of the graphics card output , I ahave asimilar setupb ut I don't  have any audio disabled in the bios , since I use both the pci audio and the onboard/hdmi outs
<Solak> BluesKaj: the only one I want to be able to use is the Audigy, but there are a few odd things happening: 1. portaudio doesn't detect the cards. 2. the mastervolume is set to max. at every (re)start.
<hazamonzo> awesome, just have to relog then. Lovely :P
<BluesKaj> Solak, which module/driver is use , lspci -v | grep -i snd
<BluesKaj> in use
<Solak> BluesKaj: Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel (same for module, but then with - instead of _) and Kernel driver in use: snd_emu10k1 (also, same for module with - again).
<BluesKaj> Solak, I can't help if I don't know the audigy model number , and portaudio is for portable audio devices, which i have experience with ...do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<AceKing> Is there a way to auto start a DVD in Kubuntu 12.04, without having to try to catch the menu when it pops up? I set up a laptop for my sister in law who is disabled, and she does not move that quick, and is clueless when it comes to computers. I have VLC as the only player on the system.
<BluesKaj> no experience with rather
<BluesKaj> AceKing, the dvd should show up in the places list in dolphin
<Solak> BluesKaj: card 0: Audigy [SB Audigy 1 ES [SB0160]], device 0: emu10k1 [ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback]
<BluesKaj> Solak, you want to use the audigy which is the pci audio card , correct ?
<Solak> BluesKaj: yes.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It does. But how can I get it to start playing automatically? I tried in "File Assosiations" but it just has it where I can set the default program. I've been going nuts on google, but can't find a solution.
<Solak> BluesKaj: I don't need 3 working cards, and since the Audigy is the one I selected myself, it seems logical that it is the working one :-)
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Automatically when it's inserted into the drive
<BluesKaj> Solak, well it's the default card ("card 0") so that's good , have you set it up in system settings >multimedia>phonon ?
<Solak> BluesKaj: that's a tool which drives me crazy, though I must admit that it works better since I disabled the on board audio...
<SIR_Taco_> AceKing: you can enable auto-mounting, but you'll still have to open say Dragon Player or whatever you play dvds with and play the media
<AceKing> SIR_Taco_: How do I enable auto mounting?
<SIR_Taco_> AceKing: System Settings -> Removable Devices
<AceKing> SIR_Taco_: Thank you!
<SIR_Taco_> Auto-run is a security issue...  Windows doesn't even do it anymore
<SIR_Taco_> you're welcome
<Solak> BluesKaj: the test button in phonon produces sound :-)
<Solak> BluesKaj: so at least in KDE it's detected, now I wonder why portaudio doesn't see it (I guess it has something to do with alsa, pulseaudio).
<SIR_Taco_> Solak: I would suggest disabling your onboard sound in the BIOS to prevent any current/future conflicts
<Solak> SIR_Taco_: I already did...
<SIR_Taco_> ok :)
<BluesKaj> Solak, why are you using port audio ? install pavucontrol to give you control over the inputs and outputs options of your sound
<Solak> BluesKaj: I want to use portaudio for an application I'm currently writing...
<[GuS]> Hi guys, I've a question that i always forget to ask, since i have this notebook (Acer aspire 5552-5498) which has a Phenom II x3 n830, with the command lshw i see this: http://pastebin.com/brmUAJUU It is normal?
<Solak> BluesKaj: I also tried adding myself to the group 'audio', but that didn't work either...
<BluesKaj> Solak, did you install pavucontrol ?
<BluesKaj> [GuS], use sudo lshw , if want the output to be accurate
<[GuS]> BluesKaj: is what i did...
<BluesKaj> that's not a normal lshw output , [GuS]
<[GuS]> BluesKaj: Again, I did sudo lshw...
<[GuS]> want a complet output?
<BluesKaj> no , only what you are trying to fix , lshw doesn't tell us anything unless we know what is wrong
<[GuS]> ?
<[GuS]> I've asked if is normal that cache appears disabled...
<[GuS]> http://pastebin.com/Fg3ndh4F
<BluesKaj> you should have mentioned that
<[GuS]> BluesKaj: really?
<[GuS]> please read it again
<[GuS]> [10:26] <[GuS]> Hi guys, I've a question that i always forget to ask, since i have this notebook (Acer aspire 5552-5498) which has a Phenom II x3 n830, with the command lshw i see this: http://pastebin.com/brmUAJUU It is normal?
<[GuS]> whats the last part says? :)
<BluesKaj> yeah so ?
<[GuS]> "it is normal"
<[GuS]> BluesKaj: nevermind man.
<BluesKaj> [GuS] already said that is wasn't normal
<Solak> BluesKaj: installing it now... thanks.
<Solak> BluesKaj: wow, it works... looks like it was a dependancy-problem with the package 'jack'.
<Solak> BluesKaj: I installed v19 from the portaudio site, and not the one in the kubuntu repository.
<bjrohan> Anyone have suggestions on how to get my micrphone to not record at such a high volume? in Kmix I can set it as default (it is usb) and and see what it is picking up, but now way to turn it down
<lordievader> bjrohan: You can use pavucontrol for that, I'm not sure if it is in the base install, if not: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<bjrohan> Thank you. Installing it now
<lordievader> bjrohan: No problem.
<bjrohan> That appears to work, thank you lordievader
<skomorokh> does anyone know how to upgrade to 12.10 but preserve kdm?
<skomorokh> sort of want to use the niftyhandy upgrade tool but need kdm for my nice multiseat setup
<lordievader> skomorokh: How do you mean preserve kdm?
<skomorokh> lordievader: it replaces it with lightdm
<skomorokh> lordievader: first line of the list of packages to add/remove/upgrade when it asks "Do you want to start the upgrade?" is "Remove kdm"
<lordievader> skomorokh: True and corrupts kdm, however reinstalling kdm fixes kdm, and during the install of kdm you can select it as the default login manger.
<lordievader> Or at least I have 12.10 on my desktop with KDM.
<skomorokh> kk, i'll just backup my kdmrc someplace.
<skomorokh> foolishness. i'm glad i rtfm.
<dougl> is samba enabled by default on stock install of 12.04
<lordievader> ikonia: Can you send diane___ to the channel for connection problems?
<ikonia> lordievader: sure thing
<lordievader> ikonia: Thank you :)
<ikonia> no problem, sorry I didn't notice
<lordievader> ikonia: No worries.
<dougl> I have just installed  a fresh copy of 12.04 but when I try to add a printer that is shared on my windows machine I get errors... saying to make sure samba is running then I try to get install it and...ERROR: Invalid smb.conf
<dougl> /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: 14: /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba4.postinst: /usr/share/samba/setoption.pl: Permission denied
<dougl> dpkg: error processing samba4 (--configure):
<dougl> does that mean anything to anyone?
<ikonia> that looks like samba 4
<dougl> ikonia, yes samba4 and google reveals it is a bug but I am unsure how to fix it...
<dougl> I guess samba4 is not ready for prime time and I was supposed to install samba? So I did that and when I browse for windows printer to install I get the message "There were no SMB print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is running and marked as trusted in your firewall configuration." then I goto console and do samba and it says to install samba4... completely confused here please help if you can.
<shadeslayer> I think we have a factoid for samba
<shadeslayer> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shadeslayer> dougl: ^
<dougl> shadeslayer, thanks
<dougl> how do I purge my 12.04 install from samba4 and samba and start over again?
<bbeck> Does anyone have a feel for when Bug #1061073 (Desktop effects are slow and desktop...) might be fixed?  Not trying to be a jerk, I'm just trying to get a feel for extent of the problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in Mesa "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<dougl> shadeslayer, at first glance that read explains howto share ubuntu resources I want to share my windows printers with ubuntu
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: it works both ways
<SIR_Taco_> bbeck: did you downgrade Mesa?
<bbeck> I haven't yet, but only because there seemed to be some contrary opionions about doing that near the end of the comments.
<dougl> SIR_Taco, that is the thing it does not work here... I had a 12.04 install working and then reinstalled and now it does not... I don't recall doing any rocket science to get original config working... but I will read on
<SIR_Taco_> bbeck: I would try downgrading to 8.04 as they suggest, then keep an eye on that bug report to see when mesa/kde fixes the problem
<bbeck> SIR_Taco_: thanks, I'll give it a try.  The bug has also been opened on the KDE bug tracker so I guess it might be an upstream issue.
<SIR_Taco_> quite likely
<dougl> SIR_Taco, yeah - the instruction I see/followed are for sharing printers attached to ubuntu machines... I need to install a printer on my kubuntu 12.04 that is connected to my windows machine
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: assuming samba is set up... you should just be able to click 'add printer' select "Windows Printer via Samba", then fill in the address, user, password
<dougl> SIR_Taco, Right - that is what I did last time... I do that now and get "There were no SMB print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is running and marked as trusted in your firewall configuration." as soon as I hit the browse button
<dougl> and I am unsure how to proceed
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: have you tried manually entering the address?
<dougl> SIR_Taco, no
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: it describes below how to enter the address... something like:   smb://workgroup/ip:port   (workgroup is optional if you're on the same workgroup)
<dougl> I don't know the address and do not know my way around windows 7 - I would like to config static IP but like I said - I am pretty useless when it comes to windows
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: well that doesn't make things easy :)
<avihay> I don't think you can access windows 7 shares from any other OS, including XP, but that might be because I tried many times and failed :-<
<dougl> SIR_Taco, lol - aint that the truth!
<dougl> avihay, I can print from OSX to windows shared printers
<SIR_Taco_> avihay: yes, you can, just haven't done it in a very long time
<dougl> currently
<avihay> setting win7 to 7 was hell, had to remove anything close to security to make it work
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: give me a minute, let me boot my other computer into Win7, load the printer and see
<avihay> in windows 7, open the start menu, type cmd, wait a few sec, press enter, type ifconfig
<dougl> SIR_Taco, Above and beyond (boy I love the ppl in this channel) thanks so much
<avihay> ipconfig*
<SIR_Taco_> guess I have to install samba too... haha
<skomorokh> upgraded to 12.10... now my keyboard fails at boot. unplugged everything else from usb... it works in grub, just fails once it gets into the kernel. so can't type my drive passwd. no numlk even.
<skomorokh> anyone see something similar? ideas?
<dougl> oh - windows sensed there was more than one person pissing time down the drain and decided to do updates... fekin microsoft junk - should have never upgraded from xp
<dougl> 6 of 122
<avihay> lol
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: well that was a pain in the butt...
<SIR_Taco_> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/setup-windows-printer-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: the only other thing I had to do, was set under network management -> advanced sharing options -> Change HomeGroup connections to "User user accounts"
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, sorry - catching up now = thanks :)
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: nothing uses that 'secret pass code' thingy that windows 7 has for sharing folders/printers except for windows 7 (and likely vista), so you'll have to set that "Use user accounts" option and type in your windows user/pass when setting up the printer in Kubuntu
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem with my ssh connections. If I leave an ssh connection open and then move my laptop out of the wireless network, the ssh connection just will sit there and do nothing. It doesn't work as expected, but I never see a timeout.
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, well... I have read it and it seems to be exactly what I am doing (except I am doing the kubuntu-ized steps) but my windows machine is on 66 of 122 updates so I am at a standstill for the moment...
<lordievader> uglyoldbob: That is because ssh doesn't send a keep alive frame.
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, you installed your win7 prntr in system settings?
<uglyoldbob> lordievader: but it is NOT timing out or exiting, I have to kill the terminal manually
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: yes. the computer shows up, but no the printer. But write down the printer name or name it something easy, and manually type it in
<lordievader> uglyoldbob: Uhu, that is what I said, without the keep-alive frame the session never knows that the connection is dropped.
<yofel_> uglyoldbob: it will time out when the socket dies, otherwise it simply tries to keep the session alive over TCP without checking if there is a response
<yofel_> uglyoldbob: you could look into mosh (server/client wrapper for ssh) if that really is a problem for you
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, gotcha - 69 of 122 on win7 box... will keep you posted
<SIR_Taco_> *doesn't show up in the 'browse' part I mean
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, you realize I get an error as soon as I click browse right?
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: we'll cross that bridge when you get there :P
<dougl> lol...
<uglyoldbob> ok thanks, I wasn't sure if it was expected behavior or not.
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, I am in good company :)
<AMDAthlon> is kubuntu offically supported?
<OerHeks> sure
<lordievader> AMDAthlon: Do you need help with something?
<AMDAthlon> yes is kubuntu offically supported
<AMDAthlon> or is it like community maintained now like xubuntu
<shadeslayer> define officially supported
<lordievader> Jup Bluesystems or something...
<AMDAthlon> like canonical supporting it
<AMDAthlon> funds
<shadeslayer> if you're asking for paid support, as of *right* now, there's no option for paid support
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> AMDAthlon: Blue Systems is funding developers at the moment
<AMDAthlon> oh i see
<AMDAthlon> canonical dropped funding for Xubuntu right?
<shadeslayer> well ... it doesn't work that way
<shadeslayer> Canonical will still  sponsor some developers to UDS from Xubuntu
<shadeslayer> but I'm not sure if Xubuntu was ever backed in terms of Paid support
<yofel> shadeslayer: it wasn't AFAIK
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> and he's long gone
<SIR_Taco_> seems he wasn't very interested in the full answer :P
<Kelhim> hello - I've got short question concerning a small bug which has already been fixed upstream
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: sure
<lordievader> !ask | Kelhim
<ubottu> Kelhim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kelhim> there is a very small and simple patch for KDE SC 4.9.3, which fixes the bug that Samba share passwords can't be stored from Dolphin. Any chance this patch makes it into Kubuntu 12.04?
<shadeslayer> mmm .. not possible right away I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: 4.9.3 will be out in a few weeks, and Precise will be updated, any chances that you could wait until then?
<shadeslayer> or I could teach you how to build your own package ;)
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: does it start with "sudo apt-dont-make-any-plans" ? ; )
<shadeslayer> :P
<popcbv> How can I apply kde configuration after a change in one specific rc file?
<shadeslayer> but srsly, it's fairly simple to just upload a patched source to a PPA and install the debs
<shadeslayer> popcbv: I don't understand the question I'm afraid
<popcbv> shadeslayer: kde has lots of files with rc as a suffix.
<shadeslayer> correct
<popcbv> shadeslayer: if I change one of them, nothing actually happens.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: the question is how to let kde react to the information in those files.
<SIR_Taco_> popcbv: logout, log back in
<shadeslayer> nope ^
<popcbv> SIR_Taco_: that's a really, really bad solution.
<shadeslayer> first off, there's a kded that should be monitoring rc file changes
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: didn't know that, good to know
<shadeslayer> but if the kded is taking too much time to see those changes, you can run : kbuildsycoca4
<popcbv> shadeslayer: except it doesn't work?
<shadeslayer> popcbv: which rc file are you changing btw?
<popcbv> shadeslayer: I'd say that if everything would be working, that it should react within about 5 ms.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: khotkeysrc
<popcbv> In Emacs you can just do (setq foobar "newvalue") and it works within microseconds.
<popcbv> I am not sure where all the additional infrastructure is needed for.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> popcbv: does running kbuildsycoca4 fix it?
<popcbv> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> hm
<xixor> Oooooh. windows 8
<shadeslayer> popcbv: can you try running this : qdbus org.kde.kded /kbuildsycoca org.kde.kded.unloadModule khotkeys; qdbus org.kde.kded /kbuildsycoca org.kde.kded.loadModule khotkeys
<Kelhim> shadeslayer: hm, I'm actually not personally concerned by this bug in kio_smb_auth, but I can imagine one could fix it by oneself
<popcbv> shadeslayer: that overwrites my change to the file.
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> popcbv: unload khotkeys module, write changes, load it again
<shadeslayer> because obviously the config files are synced with whatever is in the program memory when the module is unloaded
<popcbv> shadeslayer: same result
<popcbv> shadeslayer: unexpectedly
<shadeslayer> well ... uh .. that was not anticipated
<shadeslayer> popcbv: can you tell me exactly what you're doing
<popcbv> shadeslayer: I did your command; sleep 10; your other command
<shadeslayer> so I can try it on my machine
<popcbv> shadeslayer: during the sleep, I saved the file.
<shadeslayer> right, can I have the khotkeysrc file?
<popcbv> shadeslayer: and no, a write doesn't take 10 seconds.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: I am sure it's independent of that.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: just create a keybinding for f6 first.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: then, save the file, and use e.g. a sed script to replace it.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: or use kwriteconfig
<shadeslayer> can you give me the kwriteconfig command you used?
<popcbv> shadeslayer: kwriteconfig --group Data_3_12Triggers0 --key Key --file <file> F12
<popcbv> shadeslayer: probably completely useless for you
<popcbv> Interesting how (global-set key (kbd "<f12>" 'function) is just so much easier
<popcbv> To share too.
<popcbv> KDE is just overly complicated here.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: so, you have no idea?
<shadeslayer> still looking
<popcbv> shadeslayer: please post it as a solution on a site like stackoverflow or on the wiki, such that next time I can find something.
<popcbv> shadeslayer: there are more people who are interested in it.
<shadeslayer> the only thing I'm not sure of is the group you're using there
<shadeslayer> but I'm not sure what the correct value would be as well
<popcbv> shadeslayer: I am 100% sure I am doing it correctly.
<shadeslayer> popcbv: you could ask #kde-devel if somethings missing
<shadeslayer> if you're doing it right, it'd be a bug
<shadeslayer> popcbv: does the shortcut work once you logout and login again?
<popcbv> shadeslayer: don't know, and don't care.
<shadeslayer> like, logout -> edit your file -> login
<shadeslayer> *shrug* then
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: that's a really bad solution ;)
<shadeslayer> it's not a solution
<SIR_Taco_> I know, I'm just joking around
<shadeslayer> just a test to check if it's a issue with the config that's written or KDE
<shadeslayer> okay ... in that case, I should sleep :P
<Kelhim> shadeslayer: If I understood you correctly, bug fixes like this for Samba shares could be included in Precise (but surely not 4.9.3 as a whole) when 4.9.3 is out? That would answer my question, thank you
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: okay question, did password protected samba shares ever work?
<shadeslayer> in 4.5/6/7 ?
<Kelhim> the last time I used Samba it must have been 4.2 or earlier - I honestly can't not remember
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: there's a policy for SRU's that prevents us from shipping new features, if you remember it working in some previous version of KDE, it'll classify as a regression and we can do a SRU
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Kelhim> shadeslayer: hm, okay, I'll have to look into that
 * shadeslayer is reading the bug report
<Kelhim> shadeslayer: as far as I understand the report at the KDE bug tracker, the checkbox in the dialog simply doesn't store the password
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: aha, so that would qualify as a Bug and can be SRU'd
<Kelhim> I'm sure that such a simply thing must have worked at _some_ time in the past, and the GUI says it could - it's definietly not a "new" feauture
<shadeslayer> Cool, I'll put this on my todo and I'll talk to the SRU team at UDS itself
<shadeslayer> should be done in a jiffy next week
<Kelhim> thank you very much for your time
<shadeslayer> though I'll only SRU it for precise
<shadeslayer> since 4.9.3 will be available for Quantal users only
<shadeslayer> erm ... s/only/via backports/
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: one caveat, SRU guidelines state that bug should be fixed in Developement version first
<shadeslayer> anywho, will have a talk with SRU folk
<shadeslayer> oh dude
<shadeslayer> 4.9.3 will be released on 6th November
<popcbv> ...
<popcbv> Why do you have bureaucracy?
<Kelhim> shadeslayer: I'm asking on behalf on somebody you prefers to keep Precise installed, but otherwise an upgrade would be an option, of course - but I think there are many users who would appreciate this small fix in Precise
<Kelhim> * who *
<popcbv> Can't you just put every fix into a release and reject everything which doesn't work?
<popcbv> And if you absolutely have to test before you have any confidence whether it works, perhaps add more static types such that you don't have to guess?
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: ofcourse, here's the thing, there are a set of rules we have to follow in order to keep quality, so while I'm reasonably certain the SRU team will go ahead and ask me to wait till 4.9.3 is out, I'll try asking them what can be done to fix this right away :)
<Kelhim> shadeslayer: thanks! But if the patch is applied after 4.9.3. has been released, that would be no drama either ;)
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: thanks for filing a bug regarding the issue :)
<shadeslayer> Kelhim: green light for precise \o/
<Kelhim> yaay \o/
<shadeslayer> So what I'm going to do is turn that into a SRU bug
<shadeslayer> and bug you to test packages :P
<Kelhim> sure, I'll help where I can (and ask members of the German community to do the same)
<shadeslayer> cool :_
<shadeslayer> :)
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, you still around... winblows is on its 3rd boot after updates so I think it should be done soon (what a piece of work)
<dougl> SIR_Taco, Right - that is what I did last time... I do that now and get "There were no SMB print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is running and marked as trusted in your firewall configuration." as soon as I hit the browse button
<dougl> oops
<dougl> lol - trying to post my original question for the new comers
<shadeslayer> dougl: who knows, they might know how to fix it ;)
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: yes, I'm around... fixing a bunch of computers at the moment
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i installed kubuntu quantal on fresh partition / disk
<PasNox> i'm experiencing random crash on the desktop
<PasNox> desktop freeze
<PasNox> and mouse / keyboard no longer answer
<PasNox> looks like hard disk was still doing something ( i eared noise )
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, I won't bug you then... but there is no change on my end.
<PasNox> any hint on this possible bug ?
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: I'm at a hurry up and wait moment... waiting for some scans to finish
<shadeslayer> PasNox: any chance you're on quantal and not using the proprietary drivers?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, nice - you deserve a break.
<lordievader> PasNox: Try reading the syslogs (in /var/log) maybe they give you a clue.
<PasNox> shadeslayer: exactly.
<PasNox> quantal / nvidia / nouveau driver
<PasNox> lordievader: which one ?
<shadeslayer> you're using the nouveau driver?
<PasNox> yes
<PasNox> was installed by default
<DarthFrog> PasNox:  You can use the "top" or "htop" commands to see what's using your CPU and hogging your system resources.  Might be virtuoso/nepomuk.
<lordievader> PasNox: The syslog or the dmesg, but I think syslog is more helpfull.
<PasNox> even if i checked the 'use / install proprietary driver' at the isntall thing
<shadeslayer> ok, assuming nouveau uses mesa, you've been hit by bug 1061073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in Mesa "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: where are you stuck now? you followed along on that how-to I posted?
<PasNox> shadeslayer: hm
<shadeslayer> ( which I think it does )
<PasNox> solution, use nvidia drivers ?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, as close as I could...
<PasNox> shadeslayer: i'm still lost with that
<shadeslayer> PasNox: though I've heard about X hanging on quantal when using the proprietary drivers
<PasNox> since years
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: ok, but the windows printer sharing side is done? And it is windows 7, yes?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, went into printers in system config and when I browse I get that errer
<PasNox> jockey-kde is ugly and not friendly
<shadeslayer> but it's worth a shit
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> *shot
<FloodBotK1> shadeslayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PasNox> it list many entry with same names and msotly same description without version
<DarthFrog> PasNox:  You could boot into Recovery Mode and run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current-updates".
<PasNox> what i need to activate ?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, oh yes... windows is sharing printers fine with mac osx
<shadeslayer> PasNox: I think there are plans for fixing jockey-kde next cycle
<shadeslayer> somehow integrate it with muon or sth
<shadeslayer> because ubuntu is dropping jockey-gtk
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, what samba did you end up installing and how?
<dougl> muon or apt-get
<shadeslayer> PasNox: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-May/035252.html
 * shadeslayer looks at spec
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: I used muon, installed "samba4-clients" you could easily install that from konsole
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, ok - I am doing that
<PasNox> shadeslayer: kubuntu should not use stupid things coming from gnome. tons of dependencis for nothing and + gnome is denigrating good qt / kde technologies because else ngome will depends qt.
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: it's install a bunch of other things as well
<PasNox> shadeslayer: thanks , reading
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, did it and now I have no option to insall samba printers... disappeared.
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: you're on 12.10?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, no - 12.04 lts
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> we have a new printer manager thingy in 12.10
<shadeslayer> I forget the name
<shadeslayer> maybe you could try that
<dougl> 12.10 would not install the dozens of times I tried
<shadeslayer> no no, just install that specific package
<SIR_Taco_> shadeslayer: it's called "Printers"... it's not as good, unfortunately
<dougl> how do I purge samba and start again?
<shadeslayer> Print Manager
<SIR_Taco_> maybe the backend is better though
<shadeslayer> dougl: sudo apt-get purge samba ?
<dougl> shadeslayer, lol - you asking or telling?
<shadeslayer> telling :P
<dougl> LOL
<dougl> ty
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: how do you feel about enabling backports?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, don't really understand what it is but I have had good experience with ubuntu since 10.10 and I think longer but cannot recall... googling backports now
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: backports are packages (like KDE) which have been released on a newer version (like 12.10) which are deemed stable, enough, for a previous version(s)
<dougl> yeah I dunno... I used 12.04 lts because it worked stock out of the box and to fiddle with something (rocket science) that I will never remmember how to do when a crash happens is a bit un nerving
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, what are we suggesting... 12.04 did work... I upgraded my box and video card and reinstalled 12.04 and used my old home dir and printing quit working.
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: ok... when you said before that you upgraded, I assumed it was software, not hardware. So you had it working before, and the computer with the printer is a Windows 7 box?
<Guest7707> anybody know about a good grub configuration utility?
<lordievader> Guest7707: Grub-customizer, though it is not in the repo, search google for the ppa.
<Guest7707> lordievader: thanks!
<lordievader> Guest7707: No problem.
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, sorry - had 12.04 installed adn printing to xp shares... xp box pooched so took 12.04 box and installed win7 on it and took another puter and dedicated it for my desktop and installed 12.04 on it.
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: ok, and both are on the same router?
<dougl> yes
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, ^^^
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: you no longer get the "Windows Printer via Samba" option when you go to add a new printer?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, correct - it is gone
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: do you have the 'samba' package installed too?
<calwig> hi, how do I add a new OS install to the Grub menu on 12.04?
<dougl> shit - I gotta run (pick up GF) be back in less than an hour... SIR_Taco_ yes samba is installed
<lordievader> calwig: sudo update-grub?
<IdleOne> !language | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<calwig> lordievader: interesting i did so,
<calwig> lordievader: will reboot and check, thx
<lordievader> calwig: What OS are you trying to add?
<calwig> browserlinux, music player on a small partition
<calwig> i have two partitions already installed
<calwig> lordievader: this is my install though, running 10.04, 12.04. And 10.04 has the MBR. so I would like to have this be taken over by 12.04
<calwig> in total I have 3 linux OSs installed, one needs detection, help!
<calwig> update-grub is done
<lordievader> calwig: Usually there is only one MBR.
<lordievader> calwig: So running update-grub in 12.04 is going to write to the same MBR as 10.04.
<calwig> will reboot and see how it all is
<calwig> brb
<lordievader> calwig: Good luck
<calwig> thx
<calwig> lordievader: Boot menu comes up successfully, two distros, 10.04, 12.04. Still how can I manually add a new one if it will not detect it
<lordievader> calwig: Yes, you can, hold on I'll get you a guide.
<lordievader> calwig: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<calwig> reading... thanks
<lordievader> calwig: Hope you can fix your problem.
<anarkista> hi
<calwig> lordievader: sure i will! always thanks
<lordievader> calwig: No problem!
<dougl> Sorry for the profanity...
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, back now if you can still spare time.
<xixor> sup
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: purge the 'samba' package
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, thanks - purged
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: in konsole: dpkg-reconfigure samba4-client
<dougl> Package `samba4-client' is not installed and no info is available
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, ^^^
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: ok then: sudo apt-get install samba4-client
<dougl> E: Unable to locate package samba4-client
<SIR_Taco_> sorry... samba4-clients
<SIR_Taco_> s, plurarl
<SIR_Taco_> plural even
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, it was supposed to be plural in the reconfig command too so I did that one... did I lose you?
<dougl> dpkg-reconfigure samba4-clients
<dougl> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/nmblookup.samba3 to provide /usr/bin/nmblookup (nmblookup) in auto mode.
<dougl> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/nmblookup.samba4 to provide /usr/bin/nmblookup (nmblookup) in auto mode.
<SIR_Taco_> yes, ok
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: do you now have your "Windows Printer via Samba" back?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, no samba options for printers
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: ok... how about removing the contents of /etc/samba/
<SIR_Taco_> you'll have to reboot or restart samba
<dougl> mv /etc/samba /etc/backup.samba
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: that works too
<dougl> sudo restart smbd and nmbd?
<dougl> I am not too sure about samba it has always just worked...
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, ^^^
<dougl> if so => restart: Unknown job: smbd
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: it worked with windows xp. windows 7 has changed things unfortunately
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, I cannot accept that since right from the get go 12.04 errored as soon as I hit the browse button... I have the xp machine repaired (new power supply) with the printer installed on that... I will fire it up and look to that for the printer.
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: it will error if it sees no shares as well
<dougl> I still have no windows printers option when I goto install printers in my 12.04 config
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: I'm on 12.10, not 12.04, which makes it harder to figure out
<SIR_Taco_> unless someone else has any bright ideas
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, I know what you are saying... do you know how to make 12.04 print to OSX printer... I can share it on that machine too
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: I don't have any Macs
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, you're not missing much - lol
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: did you shutdown samba, move the /etc/samba/ directory then restart it?
<dougl> I don't know how to restart samba
<dougl> did you shutdown samba - no
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: sudo service smbd stop
<SIR_Taco_> move the directory....
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: sudo service smbd start
<dougl> smbd: unrecognized service
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, my linux box is right next to my windows 7 machine.... maybe it caught something and needs to reboot - brb
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, same
<mauricio> hello!
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: any idea what version of Samba you have installed?
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: smbclient --version
<dougl> Someone will come along if I whine about it long enough and will get it all figered out... I don't even believe it is installed... sec SIR_Taco_
<dougl> Version 4.0.0alpha18
<dougl> alpha....
<dougl> there's a confidence booster
<dougl> how does that get in the repos?
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: well, it's a fight with microsoft really... it works for some cases and not other (it would seem)
<SIR_Taco_> can't reverse engineer everything all at once really
<dougl> and why is it ubuntu is aspiring to be as difficult as gentoo - all linuxes suck the same - lol <- the absolutely do not, was just trying to make light of things.
<dougl> I do love linux
<xixor> lol, I hate linux
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: I started with Slackware in '99... that was much more fun that what you're going though :P
<dougl> xixor, truth of the matter is I love to hate linux...
<xixor> I've been using linux since 97, started with redhat, but switched to debian
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, redhat 5.2 I paid for... I still have the retail box - been loving it ever since
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: (red) hats off to the both of you then :)
<dougl> redhat mandrake mandriva korora gentoo sabayon debian is what I recall
<dougl> paid for mandriva too - all worth it!
<dougl> donated
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: I'm at 4.0.0.beta2 for samba4... maybe enable backports and see if it helps?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, too much trouble to ask how... should I read something?
<dougl> and when I do that for samba what gets broken in the process?
<dougl> will my home dir and all configs and e-mail docs and downloads work in 12.10 maybe I should consider installing 12.10?
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, I think we have alot of time invested here... we need to follow thru and at least we can say we learned something?
<dougl> I dunno - Linux.... choices choices and then more decisions
<dougl> I remember choosing ubuntu... that was the end of head scratchin... finally a distro that just worked.
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: you wouldn't be upgrading to 12.10, you'd just end up with some updated programs/files from the newer release
<SIR_Taco_> those that are deemed stable
<xixor> 12.10 has been more stable than 12.04 for me so far
<dougl> sure
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backport
<SIR_Taco_> normally I wouldn't suggest it, but I think it would help you
<dougl> SIR_Taco_, Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backport) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<dougl> SIR_Taco, did you see my message about the backport ppa?
<SIR_Taco> dougl: yes, switched computers
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53146/how-do-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work-through-a-proxy
<dougl> err - you mean I have a proxy? never heard that one before.
<SIR_Taco_> which I assume is the problem, or I should drink more...
<SIR_Taco_> ok, that's not the problem....
<dougl> lol - are we supposed to be drinking...
<dougl> I need to go to the beer store :)
<SIR_Taco> haha no, just joking around, but it could be a fun drinking game
 * dougl recalls rum in the liquor cupboard
<SIR_Taco> must be Canadian then ;)
<dougl> eh? I bet you're right
<dougl> you mean I haven't complained about taxes in here yet?
#kubuntu 2012-10-26
<SIR_Taco> dougl: you're not up to date as of yet.... you should be at (with updates) 12.04.1
<dougl> SIR_Taco, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<SIR_Taco> then you are, still not sure why the backports wont work for you
<dougl> not to worry - beer is here... will prolly do a 12.10 install tomorrow
<SIR_Taco> try beer + sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports :)
<xixor> yo, anyone using the Kwin GLES window manager?
<msx> xixor: yup, although not on kub
<msx> what's up with it?
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> got some pages with blurry font in latest ff on my 12.10, kde 4.92.  found out, that there is a strange font used on that pages: HelveticaNeueW01-55Roma see this page http://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/receivers-by-platform/receiver-for-linux-121.html
<noaXess> any dea how to get this fint correctly rendered in firefox? see this screenshot http://i.imgur.com/kgqKy.png
<noaXess> btw. chromium does render it correctly i think
<funcrush> Hi. could you anbody help me? plasma-desktop always crashed on playing music and flash (google-chrome).
<lghuy> alo?
<lghuy> somebody r there?
<lghuy> dsfsdfsdfsd
<lghuy> fuck
<d_ed> lghuy: if you have a question, just ask
<Assurbanipal> hi guys,i am on kubuntu 12.10 and have probles with kdesudo not accepting my root pass..tried to google it,but din't find a solution...anyone who can help?
<noaXess> grrr.. plasma is setting me crazy.. grrr... swap, swap swap
<ulysses> hello, how can I try Kubuntu 12.10 from Live USB? It asks for a password...
<TOM_otakux> hello 070
<TOM_otakux> password is null
<TOM_otakux> you do not have too key anything
<TOM_otakux> *to
<ulysses> Doesn't work
<ulysses> I downloaded the x64 ISO via torrent on Windows, and used the Linux Live USB Creator to make a bootable pendrive
<TOM_otakux> you use live cd or installed ?
<TOM_otakux> if you installed the password is yours
<TOM_otakux> if you use livecd
<TOM_otakux> the password is null
<ulysses> I know, I want to install yet
<TOM_otakux> you just press enter
<TOM_otakux> the desktop has a icon that you can install
<ulysses> ...and here we go again, nothing happens
<TOM_otakux> = =
<TOM_otakux> i use the install program in kubuntu 1204
<TOM_otakux> my 1210 is upgrade from 12.04 XD
<TOM_otakux> i need to reboot XD
<TOM_otakux> hello again 0.0
<TOM_otakux> the keyboard is weird
<TOM_otakux> the keyboard is weird 0.0
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw.... feature X being present and not working represents a regression over feature X being present and working, so regardless of whether it was remembering passwords before does not matter as an already existing feature is being fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: righto, I was under the impression that remembering passwords was a new feature, I've never used it, so I wouldn't know ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: would still be SRUable as long as it does not introduce a new string and does not change the UI significantly :P
<shadeslayer> but those things are much more difficult to SRU as compared to fixing regressions ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah just needs to be argued well, and actually I think not remembering passwords ought to be considered a defect rather than a wish anyway
<shadeslayer> true
<dougl> ok here goes 12.10 install... hopefully you can print from a clean install of that.
<Smurphy> Installing kubuntu on my gaming machine... Let's see when I can test Steam on Linux :)
<dougla> Oh damn - is 12.10 buggy as all hell too?
<Smurphy> not for me ...
<lordievader> dougla: Not really?
<Smurphy> Can't get it to run on my netbok - but the Graphic Chip is too new (Cedarview) ...
<dougla> lordievader, just a very long wait I guess? this is the 9th time installing OS in 3 days - I guess my patience is wearing thin
<lordievader> dougla: A long wait for what?
<dougla> lordievader, after it asks the first question after you select install kubuntu? what was the next step?
<lordievader> dougla: Phew haven't done an install in a while, also I have never done the 12.10 desktop install.
<dougla> lordievader, not to worry? is progressing now - just seemed like a long time without any disk activitiy so I was getting all reved up to start to whine and complain and get my money back - lol
<FruityPancakes> whats the command again to upgrade ?
<dougla> to 12.10 from previous?
<FruityPancakes> yeah
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dougla> BluesKaj, how are you?
<dougla> BluesKaj, FruityPancakes wants to know what command to upgrade to 12.10
<BluesKaj> just fine thanks dougla , and you ?
<BluesKaj> from ?
<BluesKaj> from 12.04 ?
<dougla> BluesKaj, better now? had a rough couple of days - 3 machines were down (recovering now) and a UPS packed er in.
<lordievader> FruityPancakes: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dougla> FruityPancakes, what are you at now?
<FruityPancakes> hey sorry, package at the door
<dougla> FruityPancakes, you missed it all...
<dougla> the answers to life were revealed and are now gone
<BluesKaj> FruityPancakes, make sure your package manager has upgrades set to normal , not LTS  m then the command lordievader gave will work
<FruityPancakes> haha, maybe but I did just recieve my pint glass in the shape of a boot..
<FruityPancakes> okay thanks
<dougla> right the normal option? I knew I wass forgetting something
<lordievader> FruityPancakes: Or use the -d switch.
<lordievader> Tough that might update to a beta.
<FruityPancakes> i think i got the LTS of 12.04
<FruityPancakes> i used the -d switch, i guess that ignores the LTS option?
<BluesKaj> FruityPancakes, also update/upgrade and dist-upgrade before doing the release upgrade
<lordievader> But since there isn't a beta release of 13.04 yet, it will just update to 12.10.
<FruityPancakes> Yeah i tried the dist upgrade earlier, had nothing else to update :)
<dougla> booting 12.10
<BluesKaj> FruityPancakes, no -d doesn't ignore the LTS option , the LTS only upgrade has to be disabled
<FruityPancakes> i see, I just changed the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades option from lts to normal
<BluesKaj> ok , then you should be good to go , FruityPancakes
<FruityPancakes> Thanks
<xixor> good morning
<FruityPancakes> morning
<xixor> is it a'ight to mix and match apt-get, aptitude and muon, when installing and upgrading?
<BluesKaj> !aptitude | xixor
<ubottu> xixor: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<xixor> so, is there any problems with mix and matching using apt-get, aptitude and muon on a daily basis?
<BluesKaj> muon and and apt-get both use the dpkg package management system as does aptitude with the caveat above , xixor
<dougla> well 12.10 sucked? lets reinstall 12.04...
<xixor> dougla: 12.10 is not working for you?
<BluesKaj> muon is merely a gui
<dougla> nope
<crash_> I really liked 10.10, compiz works best.
<BluesKaj> 12.10 is graet on my setup ..depends on your hw of course
<BluesKaj> err great :)
<xixor> BluesKaj: ok, thanks, that clears it up
<BluesKaj> xixor, best to stick with apt-get and muon IMO
<BluesKaj> heh, I even used synaptic til 12.04
<dougla> me too
<dougla> synaptic
<xixor> 12.10 is working fine for me, seems pretty stable so far.  I had a few KDE apps crash frequently in 12.04
<BluesKaj> kde 4.8 was a bit shaky in 12.04
<xixor> ah, makes sense
<xixor> 4.9 in 12.10 seems qutie a bit more stable, at least to me anyway
<BluesKaj> yes it is
<dougla> can you upgrade to 4.9 in 12.04?
<Smurphy> Just installed it on my Gaming Computer. i5 2.6GHz, 8GB Ram, GTX660Ti, 2x1TB Disks (1 using Win7, the other KUbuntu) :) XiFi Creatives Audio-Card.
<Smurphy> Works fine so far ...
<Kovica> dougla: yes, you can
<dougla> ty
<Kovica> dougla: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Kovica> dougla: the sudo apg-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> didt-upgrade
<BluesKaj> dist-upgrade rather
<dougla> Kovica, then what gets upgraded?
<BluesKaj> kde
<dougla> and nothibg else?
<Kovica> dougla: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.2
<dougla> I just finished installing 12.10 and my 12.04 home dir did not work with it so I am installing 12.04 again? I don't think my home dir is compatible with 4.9
<Kovica> dougla: what did not work ?
<dougla> login
<dougla> screen would blank then the login screen would come back
<dougla> using an old trick I learned from microsoft? format then install...
<dougla> 12.04 grub failed to install
<dougla> 11th time is a charm? lets install 12.04 completely now
<BluesKaj> dougla, your homedir isn't compatible , how so ?
<jbeatty> How is your home dir not compatible with 4.9? If your KDE settings are totally broken, you can just delete the one config folder
<jbeatty> not like KDE is a real pain to configure
<myounis> Hello everyone..  I'm M Younis and this is my first time in Kubuntu.. I've been using Linuxmint for more than a year now.. And  I think it's quite same like linuxmint KDE..
<myounis> well I'll see about other differences as I use it for someitme..
<BluesKaj> dougla, have you run sudo os-prober then sudo update-grub ?
<myounis> I have some questions: The DVD I installed was about 3.27 GBs.. And when I launched firefox it asked me to install it..
<jbeatty> However, the problem with the login screen going black then coming back is one I had in Arch a few months back. I didn't ever fix it (ended up using startx instead). Is this on an updated system?
<jbeatty> myounis: Yes? Firefox isn't bundled, I don't think.
<BluesKaj> myounis, only FF installer is packaged
<myounis> if these kind of useful apps aren't bundled than what stuff consumed that 3.27 GBs??
<jbeatty> Kubuntu doesn't bundle Firefox because we already have a web browser bundled.
<myounis> which one??
<jbeatty> Rekonq, I believe.
<BluesKaj> rekonq
<jbeatty> But you may prefer Firefox, which is why the installer is bundled (even if the program is not).
<dougla> I don't understand enuff to explain what went wrong or what does not work? but I do the install with doug as user? sudo mv doug doug.install# then ln -s doug.kubuntu-12.04 doug and login and my good ole 12.04 and all its config is there? but not so with 12.10
<BluesKaj> which is awful
<jbeatty> At least it's WebKit.
<myounis> Okay.. I'll just check it.. Thanks for the support jbeatty and BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> maybe so jbeatty but itstill doesn't render a lot of sites properly , javascript problems for one
<jbeatty> dougla: why are you doing all those commands? just keep a /home partition and mount it as /home
<dougla> jbeatty, I do
<BluesKaj> why all the moving your user
<BluesKaj> dougla,^
<myounis> is there any channel for Kubuntu general chat? Where people can ask questions that are not so important?
<dougla> if I let linux just use my old home dir it will fek it up
<BluesKaj> #kubuntu-offtopic
<jbeatty> No it won't.
<dougla> I believe IMO
<BluesKaj> myounis,^
<jbeatty> Just mount the /home partition as /home and let it do its work.
<TOM_otakux> telepathy 0.0
<dougla> been there done that
<dougla> and yes it does
<myounis> thanks BluesKaj :-)
<jbeatty> Worst case scenario, you end up with incompatible configuration files.
<jbeatty> So... delete them.
<dougla> delete the configs I am trying to preserve?
<jbeatty> If you want to use newer software, that is sometimes necessary.
<jbeatty> If you don't want to use newer software, don't bother upgrading.
<jbeatty> You can't have your cake and eat it too.
<TOM_otakux> yes, i have the same problem for that XD
<TOM_otakux> sometimes you need to remove the config
<TOM_otakux> or remove rc
<dougla> I don't? I want to use 12.04 and all its glory for 5 yrears or 3 or whatever it is
<BluesKaj>  a / partition would solve your /home preservation
<BluesKaj> dougla,^
<dougla> BluesKaj, / = sda1 /home = sda6
<dougla> been doing that for more than 10 years now
<BluesKaj> dougla, then what are you worried about ?
<jbeatty> >more than 10 years now
<jbeatty> watch out, we've got a badass over here
<dougla> lol - do I sound stressed? no worries, just chatting with you friends here.
<BluesKaj> dougla, I don't understand your concern about your ~/
<BluesKaj> btw sda6?
<dougla> 12.04 home dir did not work with 12.10 install? and sda6 - I have no idea how that went down sda 1,2,3 one root one home and one swap is good for me (I may have been impaired)
<dougla> BluesKaj, ^^^^
<dougla> I am sober now tho
<jbeatty> Your first sentence doesn't even make sense. The "home dir" doesn't work? Did we get a new FHS in the past six months?
<dougla> I don't understand enuff to explain what went wrong or what does not work? but I do the install with doug as user? sudo mv doug doug.install# then ln -s doug.kubuntu-12.04 doug and login and my good ole 12.04 and all its config is there? but not so with 12.10
<BluesKaj> dougla, ok , next time you do a clean install , reformat the whole drive with a new partition table ...that doesn't always work , the way it's supposed
<xixor> Does anyone else find dolphin takes a while to load?  is there a way to pre-load it?  For example, windows explorer appears in the blink of an eye on windows 7, dolphin takes a few seconds to spool up for me on my machine
<jbeatty> See, that's why I don't believe you're a ten year user. There is no justification for such shenanigans. If your configuration doesn't work, re-do it. If your /home partition doesn't work, you did something wrong: fix it.
<dougla> BluesKaj, that is the plan? this partition scheme I have is leftover from gentoo if I remember corectly
<yossarianuk> hi -I need help with compiling the ubuntu kernel - i.e kernel + ubuntu patches..  I know how to compile a kernel generally from  kernel.org (make-kpkg), and I know how to use git to do it .
<yossarianuk> I would like to know how to compile via the linux-source-3.5.0 package....  I notice the kernel source is @ /usr/src/linux-source-3.5.0/linux-source-3.5.0.tar.bz2 - is this just the vinilla source ? what do I do with the debian/ + debian.master/ folders ? Do I use make-kpkg or the standard debian packaging commands
<dougla> jbeatty, hmm - good thing I don't care what you believe or I may be offended? lets be friends
 * dougla hates it when sentiment gets confused in a text only forum.
<dougla> I am only here for the good company of good people.
<BluesKaj> !kernel | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<TOM_otakux> 0.0
<yossarianuk> ubottu: cheers but I do want to - I want the oss snd modules which are not compiled in the ubuntu one.
<ubottu> yossarianuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TOM_otakux> i have see some ppa has 3.5.0-17
<TOM_otakux> but i do not suggest you to use  in 12.04
<yossarianuk> I also don;t mind spending the time to get that little speed increases/optimisations, etc
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, very few ppl compile their own kernels here
<TOM_otakux> you can use the do-release-upgradeXD
<TOM_otakux> i upgrade from 12.04
<yossarianuk> I have compiled my own kernels for years....
<yossarianuk> its not the issue with the kernel compiling but about the linux-source package and the way its built into deb
<BluesKaj> !who | TOM_otakux,
<ubottu> TOM_otakux,: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, why not find an oss deb file and install with dpkg?
<dougla> yossarianuk, I have not for years but if I recall debian had an install process that could not be beat? compiling was the usual but the package install really made me happy
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, and why oss anyway , what
<BluesKaj>  what's wrong wiuth alsa?
<yossarianuk> its for some games....
<yossarianuk> dplogin.com  for example
<yossarianuk> sdl support is buggy, only oss really works...
<BluesKaj> sorry not a gamer , have no clue what you mean'
<yossarianuk> I know its going to be abandoned soon - but I also like optimising kernels to my cpu, changing to 1000Hz, etc as essentially its better for game imo , ands steam will be here soon.
<BluesKaj> cpu-utils will do that , yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj - not the CPU clock
<yossarianuk> the kernel timer
<yossarianuk> i.e -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1244417
<BluesKaj> oh lord , nm ...we don't provide support tfor hose kinds of questions here
<yossarianuk> yeah my query was relating to the useage of the linux-source package
<yossarianuk> any ideas where may be a good place to ask ? Its not a kernel issue its me not understanding the debian/ubuntu packaging?
<BluesKaj> !dpkg | yossarianuk
<ubottu> yossarianuk: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BluesKaj> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, that should give you some insight ^
<yossarianuk> cheers ... I think the info from the original link *may* help - cheers
<yossarianuk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, you asked about package management and I like the disclaimer , that's exactly what I meant :)
<dougla> BluesKaj, you still here - so my 12.04 home dir should work with a 12.10 install?
<yossarianuk> dougla - in my experience yes
<BluesKaj> dougla, yes absolutely
<dougla> ok - will give it another try
<BluesKaj> install the OS to /
<dougla> yep / formated
<BluesKaj> don't format /home of course
<dougla> and /home not
<BluesKaj> but make sure it's listed in the partition table in ubiquity
<BluesKaj> marked as /home
<BluesKaj> otherwise ubuquity will install the whole OS on /
<BluesKaj> then it's real messy
<BluesKaj> with 2 homr dirs
<dougla> ubuquity is what you call it? righty-oh
<BluesKaj> the installer
<dougla> did the 2 home dirs before - that does get ugly? as it is my home partition is ugly enuff.
<dougla> anaconda was one too
<dougla> I never remember all the names? but debian naming after toystory characters was best
<dougla> lordievader, yeah - hell of a wait after selecting 3rd party software screen.
 * dougla puts butter on FruityPancakes 
<dougla> BluesKaj, you still here...
<dougla> had a hell of a time installing samba printers on 12.04 - very strange never did figer it out
<BluesKaj> dougla, did you try the cups app/ system settings>printer config
<dougla> BluesKaj, went thru system settings panel there? and clicked the windows option in the list went to browse and got an error about no smb shares found and another blurb about firewall and went down hill from there.
<dougla> I'd have to check my chat logs to see exactly what happened me and SIR_Taco were plugging away at it
<xixor> Does anyone here actually use kmail?
<BluesKaj> dougla, you have to set the windows connected printers to share on the network in the MS windows printer properties
<dougla> ended up samba would not install/config and something else the beer made me forget about.
<dougla> BluesKaj, windows was config'd correctly? the other machines on the network could/can print to them
<dispos> any can help me to install desktop software for blackberry via wine?
<dougla> xixor, I use kmail
<BluesKaj> xixor, yes for those who don't have it segfault ..I've not had much luck with kmail since 9.04
<xixor> I haven't had any luck using it
<BluesKaj> brb , gotta restartx
<dougla> crap dont tell me kmail is broke in 12.10
<dougla> is it?
<FlameReaper-PC> Hmm
<FlameReaper-PC> I have it running fine
<dougla> whew
<xixor> I lost all faith in kmail when it sent replies to my business emails from my personal account, even though I double, tripple, quadruple checked that it was set not too
<dispos> brb, need some coffee
<dougla> err waht drivers am I supposed to use for nvidia in 12.10?
<dougla> I still cannot browse for my printers connected to my windows machine in my 12.10 install - any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> dougla, do you have the homegroup set up
<FruityPancakes> hey
<dougl> hay
 * dougl got 12.10 installed with 12.04 home dir :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, it's notr a 12.04 home dir ..it's now a 12.10 home dir
<FruityPancakes> i am confused, is there a big difference?
<dougl> BluesKaj, my microsoft stuff you mean?
<dougl> FruityPancakes, no diff... just me babbling.
<BluesKaj> dougl, yes , your MS printers have to be configged to kubuntu in samba /network with homegroup like MSHome for eg
<dougl> BluesKaj, my ms workgroup is 'workgroup' - lemme check the mac
<dougl> err how do I install a 'synergy.deb' package again?
<dougl> synergy-1.4.10-Linux-x86_64.deb
<FruityPancakes> dougl, ah fair enough :p currently retrieving a ton of photos my mother deleted from her sdcard -_-
<dougla> oops - brb
<dougl> yeah - I dunno what is wrong with printing... I should get my notebook with 12.04 on it - see if I can print from there.
<BluesKaj> dougl, do the windows pcs show up in home group on 12.10 , if so then try setting up from the print wizard in sys settings
<uglyoldbob> what would prevent me from cding into a directory owned by me? I can ls the directory, but ls -la shows all ??? instead of permissions data
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to check/validate the permissions of an entire hard drive partition?
<sndsh93> hi
<BluesKaj> uglyoldbob, in dolphin /home > file>proprties permissions
<BluesKaj> uglyoldbob, or dolphin root>file>properties permissions
<dougl> BluesKaj> dougl, do the windows pcs show up in home group on 12.10 , if so then try setting up from the print wizard in sys settings <- dougl> BluesKaj, I can see my winbox in dolphin = is that what you mean?
<BluesKaj> no open system settings in the kmenu>computer , then printer config , then new printer , then windows printer via samba in list on the left
<BluesKaj> dougl, ^
<dougl> BluesKaj, ok - I am in the system settings panel... then where?
<BluesKaj> printer configuration
<dougl> ok I am in there with one option to 'click here to add printer'
<BluesKaj> is tyhere a "new printer" button ?
<dougl> yes that is the button = 'click here to add new printer'
<BluesKaj> ok
<dougl> click there?
 * dougl feels bad for being so thick and clueless
<Guest97122> Hello guys i have trouble with autohinting in kubutu12.10, cyrilic fonts in browser looks very ugly
<BluesKaj> dougl, yes
<Guest97122> how i can switch off autohinting in firefox?
<dougl> BluesKaj, then have an authentication option with username and password input boxes and another box above that with a dimmed browse button beside it... and not sure what to do now
<BluesKaj> Guest97122, try fireox>edit>preferences
<Guest97122> BluesKaj Firefox use system fonts
<BluesKaj> dougl, click the browse button to see if the windows printer shows up in the tree
<dougl> BluesKaj, that is the thing... the browse button is dimmed and does not click
<Guest97122> i'am trying change fonts in preferences not work
<Guest97122> shit
<dougl> crap
<Guest97122> yeah crap
<dougl> I offended someone yesterday for the sh?t word... just so ya know :)
<lordievader> !language | Guest97122
<ubottu> Guest97122: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dougl> there it is :)
<Guest97122> пошел ты
<BluesKaj> Guest97122, can we move on ?
<lordievader> dougl: We all need te respect the guidelines.
<Guest97122> sorry
<dougl> absolutely - agreed
<Guest97122> http://pixs.ru/showimage/snimok1png_8586371_6127500.png letter м  look
<newkubuntu> hi
<Guest97122> this is in all browser including rekonq
<newkubuntu> the download speed in kubuntu is slow then other distros (or kubuntu's previous versions), how can i fix it?
<BluesKaj> !ru | Guest97122
<ubottu> Guest97122: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dougl> BluesKaj, did I lose you - that browse button is dimmed
<thecaptain2000> hi, does anyone knows how to set up my kde box (4.9.2) as a wifi hotspot?
<newkubuntu> no help for me!! :(
<bazhang> !ics > thecaptain2000
<ubottu> thecaptain2000, please see my private message
<bazhang> newkubuntu, download speed for what
<thecaptain2000> what I need to do is the following, in my hotel room I have a wifi connection to the hotel lan. I have another usb wifi card and I would like to use it in order to access the network via my phone
<newkubuntu> bazhang: like downloading during installaion of packages via apt, or download from other websites using firefox browser
<thecaptain2000> bazhang: uh?
<BluesKaj> dougl, make sure your printers and windows pcs are turned on and shared over your network
<bazhang> newkubuntu, change mirrors is the first step
<dougl> BluesKaj, I can print to them from my macs... that is a good indication they are working - right?
<newkubuntu> bazhang: i am using main server on 12.10 and also on 12.04, but 12.04 is giving speed of around 450kb/sec but kubuntu 12.10 is giving speed of around 100kb/sec
<BluesKaj> yes , sorry i have to go,  dougl ...there are others her who can probly help you
<dougl> BluesKaj, no worries - you take care :)
<mime_1111> hello ppl, when i try to open something in konqueror, it opens a new window instead of tab, and all is set as ''open in tab'' in options, help plz!!!
<dougl> mime_1111, you don't like firefox? cuz I dont know much about konqueror
<dougl> guess he does not like irc tho :)
<xixor> cool.  Just installed kubuntu 12.10 in virtual box with a windows 7 host machine.  Got guest additions installed, have it running fullscreen across 3 monitors, bridged network adapter working... seems pretty cool
<dougl> xixor, got a pic?
<xixor> dougl: what, a screen shot?
<dougl> a screen shot of 3 monitors? err - am I understanding?
<ptomblin> I'm surprised it runs ok.  I tried to install OpenSuse on a VirtualBox on my linux box (when I was thinking of switching to KDE) and it was so incredibly slow that I almost gave up.  Somebody suggested I boot the live cd instead, and with full access to the hardware acceleration it was much better.
<xixor> http://i.imgur.com/5usGf.png
<xixor> oh, dougl left
<xixor> dougl: http://i.imgur.com/5usGf.png
<dougl> xixor, cool - but no wallpapers?
<xixor> dougl: no
<matteo_> ciao a tutti?
<matteo_> come imposto kubuntu in italiano?
<dougl> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dougl> is that italian?/
<matteo_> yes
<bazhang> yes
<matteo_> I speak only a little english
<xixor> dougl: I have no wallpaper, all desktop effects disabled... trying to keep it pretty minimal.  Lol.  The words minimal and kde do not belong in the same sentence
<matteo_> how do I set kubuntu in Italian?
<dougl> http://imgur.com/4KWvG there's my desktop
<matteo_> thanks
<Guest97122> dougl nice)
<dougl> 2 kubunutu one winblows and one mac osx
<Guest97122> matteo_ first you need choose italian in grub menu, and then choose italian then install a system
<xixor> dougl: what are your machines specs and operating system setups on those 3 desktops?
<arpan> hi
<xixor> hi.
<Guest97122> hello
<arpan> kamoso is not working from default install on dell xps 1530
<arpan> anyone facing similar issue?
<arpan> any help/pointer?? thanks in advance!
<Guest97122> try start in terminal maybe you can see error or something
<dougl> xixor, asrock intel dual core 1.6 with win7,  asus dual core 2.3 with 12.10 (main linux) mac is asus quad core 3.0 with lion 10.7.5 and notebook is some piece of crap with 12.04 on it... all controlled with one keyboard via synergy
<xixor> dougl: Cool.  Synergy looks great, but I've never used it.  Works fine for you?
<jasonwert> Hello, before I updated to 12.10 my laptop's touchpad was detected to recognize 1 finger, but now it detects 3. That's all fine but now my cursor motion seems funky. Can someone tell me what they use for Min. & Max speed plus Acceleration Factor?
<dougl> xixor, used it for years now and works great.
<arpan> @Guest97122: trid that from konsole, but konsole doesn't show anything.. :?
<arpan> lp 1069333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069333 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "kamoso is not showing anything " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069333
<xixor> dougl: I tend to run different operating systems in VMs rather than have separate machines... I am trying to slowly reduce the amount of hardware I have
<dougl> xixor, I get all the hand-me-downs at our house and have no patience for the VM's and really need the monitors to remember what I was doing.
<dougl> well I still can't print from my linux boxes and don't want to waste another day being pissed off so I am gonna take a break...
<dougl> talk to you folks later :)
<xixor> dougl: lol, who needs to print these days anyway
<keithzg> So wait, with the current "run Ubuntu on the Nexus 7" work being done, does that mean we'd be able to run Plasma Active?
<keithzg> Surely someone's tried this by now, but a lazy google search has come up with nothing. Worse, I dropped my Nexus 7 tripping over a roommate's cat the other day, so I can't try this out myself!
<BlaXpirit> Hello. In Kubuntu 12.10 I noticed that fonts have become much smaller. How can I get them back to how it was before?
<bjrohan> I am having problems with my standard analog microphone input on my laptop. Is there anything special I need to install. i can get my USB camera/mix to respond with a signal
<cuznt> how old is KDE 4.3.00 ?
<BlaXpirit> very old... let me see
<BlaXpirit> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.3_Release_Schedule
<BlaXpirit> 1.17 August 4th, 2009: Release KDE 4.3
<cuznt> ty.. found an old hd and booted it up through my usb,
<dougl> back now :P
<BlaXpirit> any help w/ fonts?
<dougl> BlaXpirit, no - not really but will listen if you want to complain about the change...
<BlaXpirit> :/
<dougl> sometimes chat inspires channel to jump in to figer things out.
<dougl> lol
<dougl> sometimes chat inspires channel to jump in to figer things out.
<BlaXpirit> oh well. increased the DPI (I didn't know it was possible to set arbitrary values, not just 96, 120, etc)
<BlaXpirit> everything else seems to be great
<BlaXpirit> ah no
<BlaXpirit> python-3.3 is broken -_-
<dougl> you mean the font in xchat is smaller too... or is it my imagination?
<BlaXpirit> i mean that font is smaller EVERYWHERE
<BlaXpirit> even though the "pt" size is the same
<BlaXpirit> aand you use xchat? D:
<dougl> BlaXpirit, what is wrong with xchat... never used anything else
<BlaXpirit> just that it's not KDE  :p
<BlaXpirit> but yeah, i think i tried it once and didn't like
<dougl> I guess I am not fussy as long as it looks good and I can have my cube and wobbly windows.
<BlaXpirit> okay.
<myounis> Hello everyone..
<myounis> I can't find skype in t he softwares.. Can anyone help me with it?
<myounis> is anybody home?????
<dougl> yes - lol
<dougl> SIR_Taco, I got it finally
<dougl> BluesKaj, :)
<ubuntu-user> Test Klick
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-user, yes , it works :)
<ubuntu-user> is my first time here
<xixor> why does the menu that comes down from the desktop activity lag behind the mouse drunkenly?
<dougl> why does my flux screensaver not work?
<BluesKaj> dougl, flux screensaver ?
<DarthFrog> Maybe the flux capacitor is baffed?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, maybe the "back to the future" screensaver app isn't installed :)
<DarthFrog> That could be it.  :-)
<Guest17236> hi does anyone know how to make 12.10 use xorg.conf instead of whatever it now uses? It's just I am using nvidia-settings and proprietary driver which gives me a better visual and dual screen is better, but when I reboot it goes back to not working... thanks if anyone can please help
<DarthFrog> Guest17236:  If /etc/X11/xorg.conf exists, it will over-ride.
<dougl> LOL - you guys... flux screensaver I found it... I was just a clickin maniac in muon and now it works :)
<xixor> dougl: what is flux screen saver?
<xixor> so, I never really know how kubuntu works.  Will 12.10 release a new kernel?  or is it 3.5 for the life of the product?  Just curious
<lordievader> xixor: No when the kernel has been updated a few days later it'll get in the repo.
<xixor> lordievader: ok, coo
<lordievader> xixor: LTS releases (12.04) have 5 years of support.
<xixor> lordievader: Yes.  Support does not interest me at all though.  As soon as they release 13.04 I will jump to that
<lordievader> xixor: Software/kernel updates are part of that support.
<xixor> I am primarily more interested in having the latest flavour du jour of KDE apps, widgets, etc
<xixor> know what I mean?
<lordievader> xixor: Yes.
<xixor> hello everybody
<xixor> I am playing with linux.  What should I do next?
<lordievader> xixor: What do you mean exactly?
<xixor> lordievader: I'm just messing about with KDE, the desktop, etc.  Just playing, looking for software to try, things to configure, themes to apply or look at, etc
<lordievader> xixor: Try the konsole, learn bash/bash-scripting!
<xixor> lordievader: I've been using linux since 1997... bash scripting holds no interest for me anymore
<lordievader> xixor: Ok, I though you were new to linux, my apologies.
<xixor> I am a bit of a linux idiot though
<xixor> things just don't come easy for me in linux sometimes.  I have fought with it for years
<xixor> lordievader: I spent an hour last night trying to get kwin-gles to work for instance
<lordievader> xixor: Things related to gfx are allways a pita in linux :(
<xixor> lol, yes.  This has been pretty easy for me this time though... been using this fanless Nvidia GT240 GPU that is quite a few years old on this machine.  It is surpringly powerfull, I was able to play Skyrim on Windows with it for example, but it is old and vanilla enough that everything seemed to work out of the box with kubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<xixor> though, I just use the latest Nvidia binary blob, I don't mess around with Nouveau
<lordievader> xixor: Then you are lucky!
<xixor> lordievader: Yes... not updating hardware in a few years has it's advantages.  Still rocking an i7-920, 16Gb of ram.  Not a slow machine by any stretch
<lordievader> xixor: Compared to my desktop that is a very fast machine.
<xixor> oh yeah?
<lordievader> xixor: It's an AMD X2@2.4GHz with 6Gb of ram.
<lordievader> xixor: Have to mention though, it is not my main machine.
<lordievader> I'm off to bed, bye.
<BluesKaj> !me tv
<BluesKaj> !me-tv
<BluesKaj> h,,
<oneadvent> my konsole locks when trying to hightlight text, sup wit that? 12.10 here
<dougl> :)
<oneadvent> idk sup wit it really
<oneadvent> it is stupid annoying though
#kubuntu 2012-10-27
<xixor> lordievader: what is your main machine, if you don't mind me asking
<RafaleM> hey people, i just installed quassel irc, does anybody know if I can take the irc server[s] list from xchat irc and put them here?
<RafaleM> I remember Xchat had a great list
<TheLordOfTime> RafaleM, i'm not sure that list ports that easily between the two
<TheLordOfTime> i havent tested, but...
<RafaleM> maybe an import and an export option would be sufficient, but I think they haven't anyone
<RafaleM> i'm on kubuntu now, trying to use only (or at least mostly) kde apps
<RafaleM> maybe it would be easily only to install xchat
<TheLordOfTime> xchat can run on Kubuntu :P
<TheLordOfTime> not very pretty-ish but...
<TheLordOfTime> it can run :P
<TheLordOfTime> (me, i do most stuff in command line anyways, so its irrelevant whether I'm on Kubuntu or what not... irssi ftw)
<RafaleM> yeah, it can, i'm downloading it =D
<RafaleM> oxygen-gtk theme fix it a little
<RafaleM> you're like 80% of the time on the shell?
<RafaleM> I wonder how is to be like that, should be cool (:
<TheLordOfTime> i'm 95% of the time in a TTY :P
<TheLordOfTime> not even in a GUI :P
<TheLordOfTime> i dont have a GUI run at boot time :P
<TheLordOfTime> i manually start my GUI of choice :P
<RafaleM> o/
<RafaleM> what kind if things do you do?
<RafaleM> i can't imagine living without a GUI...only citing the web with his e-mails and social networks...so difficult to access it all without a GUI
<TheLordOfTime> mostly development work, right now working on the nginx web server and php5 backend to fix a ton of bugs :P
<TheLordOfTime> so i don't need a GUI for that
<TheLordOfTime> i didn't say i don't run without one though
<TheLordOfTime> i just manually start the one of my choosing :P
<RafaleM> got it...and I think your preferred one is KDE, right? (:
<TheLordOfTime> depends on what i'm doing :PO
<RafaleM> i'm studying computer science now, maybe one day I should only use tty too =p
 * TheLordOfTime has several GUIs installed and available for use
<TheLordOfTime> well, TTy-only's not for everyone :P
<RafaleM> cd, grep, vim, ls, gcc...I think these are the basic commands that I know and use within the shell sometimes
<larry> atlanta ga anyone?
<N9NU> can someone tell me if other....lighter/resource friendly...desktop environments are included with the 12.10 CD ISO....other than KDE
<N9NU> like Xf, Openbox, Lxde, etc.
<tsimpson> N9NU: if you want xfce download xubuntu, for you want lxde download lubuntu
<N9NU> oh okay...so this one just uses KDE then
<tsimpson> Kubuntu use KDE only, yes
<N9NU> ok great....tnx
<tsimpson> you're welcome
<chronos> someone is experiencing Kubuntu Desktop starting winows with HUGE maximize buttons, alwasy maximized with any window decoration, and very large scrollbars
<OerHeks> sounds like a gtk theme-behaviour
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> I am running PowerTOP and see that LightDM is taking up >30 ms/s.  Why?  Why is this running at such capacity when I am already logged in? (yeah, multiuser blah blah, but this does not sound like a reasonable figure)
<Roey> 5.4 ms/s       8.2        Process        /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -n5.4 ms/s       8.2        Process        /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -backgrouolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch -backgrou
<Roey> er that was 15.4 ms/s
<ur> hi everybody!
<ur> My kubuntu takes ages to boot .... to be precise more than 90s.
<ur> Plus the time for KDE (4.9.2) .... again ages
<ur> I have to wait nearly 3m before starting to use it.
<ur> 12.04 with kde 4.9.2 (64bit)
<ur> (4.8.5 was even slower)
<andreas> hey guys ... is there a tool for linux where i can watch/snip stuff on ebay without opening the browser
<oneadvent> anyone elses konsole locking up while trying to select text? 12.10 here
<anubis> hello, i have problems with the fglrx drivers. glxinfo says Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX), minor opcode 19
<anubis> i have hybrid graphicc intel hd3000 and amd 6600M
<anubis> can someone help me with fglrx drivers plz?
<lordievader> anubis: I doubt I'm going to be much help.. But how did you install the fglrx driver?
<anubis> via amds script
<anubis> i downloaded it from their site
<lordievader> anubis: The jockey didn't give a recommendation?
<FernandoBasso> Hello, I have a friend who upgraded to 12.10 and got some serious trouble with emacs dependencies. Looking on the internet we could not find a solution. Has a solutin been found yet?
<anubis> lordievader: what jockey? ^^
<lordievader> anubis: It's also called "Additional Drivers" you can start it by running  the command "jockey-kde" from a terminal.
<anubis> no chance. it detects two drivers and results in the same
<anubis> restarting x, mom plz
<lordievader> anubis: Read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1930450
<anubis> falling backon intel graphics via aticonfig works fine. only my dedicated graphix does not work
<anubis> wow thx, my computer is in the list
<COMECON> Hi
<lordievader> Hey COMECON, how are you?
<DemonWitch> Hey i got a laptop that uses 2 gpus, one integrated shared memory (intel) and one exclusive memory main gpu (nvidia). As a result the livecd shows blackscreen. What can i do?
<Kvaks> What's the concensus on Kubuntu 12.10? Good or bad release?
<Kvaks> I have installed it on three PCs, two of which are experiencing really severe bugs.
<Kvaks> 12.04 was smooth sailing in both cases.
<Tm_T> Kvaks: this isn't really a poll channel (:
<Kvaks> Who said anything about a poll?
<Tm_T> your first question was about concensus, if you have technical questions (how to fix something) this is the right place (:
<Kvaks> Yes, I was wondering if there existed an already established, common opinion on the release in the community. Is that really off topic?
<Kvaks> That's anything but a poll, by the way.
<urlwolf> how do I upgrade to kubuntu 12.10? Muon doesn't show upgrade...
<urlwolf> I followed the instructions on the wiki
<lordievader> urlwolf: Is the update checker set to regular updates instead of LTS?
<urlwolf> yes
<lordievader> urlwolf: Did you update the system and reboot?
<urlwolf> yes
<urlwolf> twice
<lordievader> urlwolf: What does the command: sudo do-release-upgrade give you?
<urlwolf> that seems to work
<urlwolf> found quantal
<urlwolf> Error authenticating some packages
<urlwolf> nm
<urlwolf> working now
<urlwolf> lordievader: thanks
<lordievader> urlwolf: And yet another reason not to use Muon ;)
<Jekyll> oneadvent: see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=306338
<ubottu> KDE bug 306338 in copy-paste "konsole freezes when i select text" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> lordievader: that usually works though, so I wonder what went wrong
<lordievader> yofel: I don't use Muon, I wouldn't know what went wrong, but something did went wrong.
<yofel> yeah :/
<afief> Hello, I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 and am wondering how stable the upgrade to 12.10 will be, considering that I have a Radeon 3200 (ATI RS780M/RS780MN) graphic card
<lordievader> afief: I have the 3850, the fglrx driver in 12.10 didn't work for me, however the open-source driver works fine. So if you don't need to closed-source one the upgrade is fine.
<afief> lordievader: How's the power management of the open source driver? I think I tried last year and my laptop simply overheated (with regular web surfing, nothing more)
<lordievader> afief: I run the HD3850 in a desktop, so I wouldn't know.
<afief> lordievader: thanks, guess I'll hold off on the upgrade until I get enough time to recover in case 12.10 doesn't work out
<lordievader> afief: No problem, good luck in advance with the upgrade.
<afief> lordievader: Thanks, if you don't mind, I am thinking of buying a desktop with a Radeon card, do you know where I can find which cards are supported by the OSS driver?
<lordievader> afief: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> since upgrade to 12.10 seams the xorg does use more cpu then before with 12.04...
<noaXess> nvidia
<natschil> Hello. I'm currently trying to setup encrypted calling between two people that might both be behind a NAT. This communication is allowed to go over a server with a public ip address.  SIP is clearly not the right protocoll, and I cannot find any working iax2 clients that can also do encryption. Is jabber a protocol I should look at? (sorry the above may sound stupid, but I'm very unfamiliar with the voip world) Related question:
<natschil> should I even be using asterisk?
<natschil> sorry, wrong channel
<natschil> my bad
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> since i migrated to kubuntu ( fresh install)
<PasNox> i can listen my hard disk doing something every 30/40 seconds
<PasNox> very borind
<PasNox> any hint ?
<PasNox> it's not related to akonadi / file indexing
<PasNox> as they are not activated
<PasNox> i was not having this noise with previous install
<PasNox> i migrated to kubuntu quantal*
<lordievader> PasNox: Install iotop, that shows you what is reading/writing to your disk.
<PasNox> lordievader: thanks, let try
<PasNox> lordievader: i have about 25/75 ko/s writen
<PasNox> but i can't read axactly which process is writing
<PasNox> i simple typed
<PasNox> sudo iotop
<PasNox> any hint please ?
<lordievader> PasNox: That commadn should show you what is writing, under the command field.
<noaXess> PasNox: checkout the top command on konsole
<PasNox> jbd2/sdXX
<PasNox> looks to be the thing writing
<noaXess> oh. lordievader already answered ;)
<PasNox> and mysql is writing a lot too
<PasNox> lordievader: the problem is that the command is not really visible / readble as it quickly appear / diseappear
<PasNox> but i can distinguish mysql / jbd2/sdXXX
<PasNox> what is jbd2 ?
<noaXess> PasNox: what about stop mysql? sudo service mysql stop
<PasNox> this will kill my started akonadi
<PasNox> but let try
<lordievader> noaXess: Top is more for cpu/ram, iotop is usefull if you just want to know disk usage.
<noaXess> PasNox: just to check
<noaXess> lordievader: saw ;)
<lordievader> PasNox: you can use the p switch, for example iotop -p `pidof mysql`
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> hm
<PasNox> akonadictl stop
<PasNox> does not stop my akonadi process :/
<PasNox> ah done
<PasNox> was long xd
<PasNox> lordievader: mysql stoppped
<PasNox> but still the noise
<PasNox> the programms writing are: jbd2/sdXXX / konversation / cupsd / chromium browser
<PasNox> i stopped chromium
<lordievader> PasNox: Same command, btw it could also simply be a noisy drive. It is stil a mechanical part of the machine.
<PasNox> lordievader: i was using the same drive before
<PasNox> and never have this thing
<PasNox> the drive is being written every 15/30 seconds
<lordievader> PasNox: Is it an old drive?
<PasNox> looks not good for my disk life xD
<PasNox> lordievader: begin of the year
<lordievader> PasNox: That is odd, perhaps it has slightly moved causing something in the case to resonate?
<PasNox> hm i think no, i do not touched it phisically
<PasNox> but it could be a point to check
<PasNox> lordievader: btw any clue on what is jbd2 thing ?
<PasNox> looks to be journalising for my ext4 partitions ?
<PasNox> ah
<PasNox> one thing i changed
<PasNox> before i was ext3 only
<FloodBotK1> PasNox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PasNox> now all partitiosn are ext4
<lordievader> PasNox: That is what I think, however I do not know. Try google.
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> lordievader: i stoppped cupsd service now noise diseappear xD
<lordievader> PasNox: Did you mistake the origin of the sound?
<PasNox> lordievader: yes it's cupsd
<PasNox> if i stop
<PasNox> no noise
<PasNox> if i start
<PasNox> noise is back
<FloodBotK1> PasNox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PasNox> :)
<lordievader> PasNox: What I mean is, cups is printing, is the noise coming from a printer? Also take heed of the FloodBotK1.
<PasNox> lordievader: no, the printer is not printing and no job is active. looks like the cupds is performing some check regulary and write something to disk. maybei n a log file
<lordievader> PasNox: Perhaps a good idea to watch the cups log, when the daemon is running ofcourse.
<PasNox> let try
<PasNox> lordievader: effectively in the access_log there is constantly changing stuff
<PasNox> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1309534
<lordievader> PasNox: I know too little about cups to say anything effective.
<PasNox> no prroblem. u were already good help.
<PasNox> thanks.
<lordievader> PasNox: No problem :)
<Monika> I am on Kubuntu 12.10. My existing user works fast. On newly created users the system is very slow. E.g. opening the K menü takes several seconds. What can I do to fix this?
<Monika> I have already halted other activities. I do not have separate background pictures or widget sets per desktop. No idea what else is making it slow that does not affect the existing user.
<PasNox> lordievader: at any glance, do u known how we deactivate a startup service in quantal ? since some release there is no kcm thing for tht, and no good documentation
<lordievader> PasNox: Has something to do with /etc/init(.d?) but how it is exactly, can't remember.
<PasNox> lordievader: ok. thanks
<giordano> si parla
<giordano> si parla italiano?
<lordievader> !it | giordano
<ubottu> giordano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<saidi> how to disable the icon animation when i click on an application?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<m1cha> hi, Since I upgraded to Kubuntu 12.10 my mouse freezes after ~ two seconds. I have to click or scroll so it works again. the first click is interpreted and it's very annoying if I'm on an link for example
<m1cha> Can anyone help me with this problem?
<urlwolf> just upgraded to 2.10 using sudo do-release-upgrade
<urlwolf> got a blue screen asking if I wanted to kill X to replace kdm
<urlwolf> then rebooted
<urlwolf> x is gone for good
<urlwolf> the progress bar goes on forever
<urlwolf> dropping on the TTY and looking at /var/log now
<urlwolf> any idea what I could do next?
<m1cha> you should loock at dmesg to see if it was a panic or something rebooted. But I don't know if "old" dmesg's are logged anywhere
<urlwolf> ah
<urlwolf> I found something
<yofel> for starters look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<urlwolf> looks like killing X interrupted the upgrade
<urlwolf> so I had to do dpkg -a something
<urlwolf> and it seems to be continuing the upgrade
<urlwolf> but for non-techies, their system die there
<yofel> If I remember the process right, it shouldn't have asked you to kill X in the first place :(
<urlwolf> that blue screen about kdm shouldn't be there if it breaks the upgrade process :)
<urlwolf> ok
<urlwolf> it says 'errors where encountered during processing:
<urlwolf> kde-workspace-bin
<urlwolf> kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> try 'sudo apt-get install -f' now
<Monika> Kubuntu 12.10 is fast on the main user and really slow on newly created users, on one opening the K menu takes 20 seconds, on the other about 3-5 seconds
<Monika> what could make one user slow and the other not?
<yofel> do what it wants to do, and after that make sure kubuntu-desktop is still installed
<Monika> I do not have additional desktop effects activated and I do not have multiple activities or multiple widget sets
<urlwolf> it says 'dependency problems'
<urlwolf> but apt-get force gets going
<urlwolf> so how do I bring X up?
<yofel> 'sudo service kdm start' once it's fixed
<urlwolf> no service kdm restart, I take :(
<m1cha> Monika: If noone has a idea you could diff the profiles. A dirty why to search for problems :P
<urlwolf> there's no kdm anymore
<urlwolf> now it's lightdm
<m1cha> *why=way
<yofel> then use lightdm
<Monika> Which file is the profile file?
<urlwolf> which initiated this clusterfuck
<m1cha> Monika: all file sunder /home/USERNAME I don't know if there are more files
<m1cha> but you can exlude things like documents,downods,...
<m1cha> mostly the hidden files(which starts with a point) are interesting
<urlwolf> so I have to do this again on another kubuntu partition (this one was the test partition; because we all know how life is, I keep a test partition)
<urlwolf> when I see the blue screen asking me something about kdm, what do I say?
<m1cha> urlwolf: In my opinion an USBHDD or USB-Stick is much more practical to test linux-based operating systems :)
<urlwolf> m1cha: so what's the workaround to this kdm fuckup?
<urlwolf> Say 'no'?
<Monika> So there is no known bug with this?
<urlwolf> maybe I don't get lightdm then
<yofel> urlwolf: do say no I would say. but lightdm is the official default in 12.10
<urlwolf> why is this blue screen even there?
<urlwolf> It's going to lose many users
<yofel> not sure, I *thought* it was excorcised years ago
<urlwolf> who don't know how to unfuck it after that point
<bazhang> !language > urlwolf
<ubottu> urlwolf, please see my private message
<m1cha> you could look at the source to see what they changed to switch to lightdm
<Monika> do I need to diff each manually?
<Monika> or can I somehow diff all files
<m1cha> u can use Meld
<ManDay> Which program/protocol has a client for BOTH, Kubuntu and Windows (7) and supports Audio & Video?
<BluesKaj> ManDay, if you mean open source cross platform , try VLC
<ManDay> BluesKaj: I mean communication
<ManDay> Sorry, this was absolutely unclear
<BluesKaj> yup
<ManDay> Like Jabber/XMPP
<Monika> maybe mumble? not sure @ ManDay
<ManDay> If Jabber/XMPP is indeed the case, could you recommend a service provider?
<m1cha> pidgin is cross-platform
<yofel> urlwolf: could you please check what your /etc/kde4/kdm/kdm.options says about 'restart-on-upgrade'?
<yofel> urlwolf: it should have no-restart-on-upgrade
<ManDay> m1cha: I haven't had particular good experiences with pidgin
<ManDay> Does anyone know what's required so that Nepomuk Indexer can search within ODT-Files and alike?
<m1cha> ManDay: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218335
<ubottu> KDE bug 218335 in general "Nepomuk won't index the content of OpenDocument (.odt, .odp, .ods) files" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ManDay> "Fixed"... o_O
<ManDay> Let me try again
<kroson> Is anybody having the following issue: kbluetooth can't disable bluetooth ?
<ManDay> Can I force Nepomuk to reindex a folder?
<m1cha> kroson: I dont get an error message, it just cant be disabled
<m1cha> didnt recognize that before
<kroson> m1cha: yes, i don't have errors too, just can't disable. So no fix for that yet?
<m1cha> dont know, just search on bugtracker(my internet is currently very slow, so I just can chat, sry)
<m1cha> does anyone use skype on kubuntu 12.10?
<Lynoure> m1cha: no, but considering upgrading, so curious about what kind of problem you are having
<em> Im concerned that for the first time i started seeing this after I do "sudo aptitude update" ----- W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<m1cha> it's not a problem, it's a visual mystery :P If I get a message I can see how something in the system tray comes up for ~100ms and directly goes away. don't know what this is
<yofel> em: can happen if you have the quantal archive enabled on precise, they changed the  archive key there
<em> one thing I did between then and now is that I added a key (so i could install spotify) using this command: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59
<ManDay> Does anyone know how to make Nepomuk re-index (a specific folder, perhaps)?
<em> yofel: i wonder how that could have happened. Any idea how to fix that?
<m1cha> ManDay: http://trueg.wordpress.com/2011/12/05/manually-forcing-the-re-indexing-of-folders-is-easy/ google is great xd
<yofel> em: hm, you could try to add the archive key again. Although I'm not sure if that helps with BADSIG...
<ManDay> m1cha: I already read that
<m1cha> ManDay: it doesnt work?
<ManDay> It's from late 2011, I was hoping there was a more "official" way to do it these days
<ManDay> Somewhere in Dolphin, integrated, perhaps
<ManDay> <- Doesn't quite understand the connection between "Strigi" and "Nepomuk", anyway
<Monika> Can someone help me?
<Walzmyn> !ask | Monika
<ubottu> Monika: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Walzmyn> my system sounds (error from kontact, etc...) are being sent to my HDMI sound card, which I do not make use of. How can I switch 'em to the primary sound card?
<ManDay> m1cha: I'm afraid Nepomuk doesn't too well with ODT
<ManDay> I just tried and it doesn't find the document. Perhaps i'm missing something...?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, usually the onboard soundcard sends the sounds to the hdmi output. Do you have another soundcard installed ?
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: I'm using the built-in sound card for my comptuer speakers, and the vid card has it's sound chip for the HDMI. I do use the HDMI connected to my TV on occasion and have found an application that lets me switch sound for applications, but I don't see anything for system sounds, like errors or the startup jingle.
<Monika> Walzmyn: I asked my question further up
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: i think i may have just found it, in system settings for notifications. Seems like I may have been poking around in there when I was trying to get sound to the TV.
<Walzmyn> I'll have to get an error or reboot to figure out if I fixed it :)
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, yeah , I find the system sounds annoying so I don't use them
<BluesKaj> no reboot needed if you are using notifications sounds
<m1cha> does lightdm support FN+RIGHT/LEFT for setting speaker volume? I hate it when I forgot to turn off volume and startup sound  plays at full volume at university :P
<dougl> morning folks.
<dougl> what is the difference between a LTS release and just the regular release?
<ManDay> I want to file a Bug about KDE not indexing/searching ODT Files - should I file this in the "Nepomuk" Section? To my knowledge Nepomuk is only about semantics, not indexing?!
<ManDay> dougl: LTS are supported with updates for longer.
<m1cha> the time how long it will be supported with security patches
<m1cha> xd
<G4MBY> dougl: a regular release is supported for 18 months. A LTS for 3 or 5 years
<m1cha> Can NON-LTS get new buggy features too?
<m1cha> via upate
<SeH_> Hello
<SeH_> I just install Alien Arena using muon
<dougl> ManDay, G4MBY thanks
<SeH_> the game doesnt work!!
<SeH_> any help
<dougl> SeH_, like the controls dont work...
<dougl> or there is no display?
<dougl> the screen goes blank..
<dougl> or junk shows up on the screen?
<dougl> SeH_, or is it the game works crappy?
<SeH_> dougl, game not launch!
<dougl> there are alot of crappy programs that work crappy.
<dougl> SeH_, did you do it from the command line?
<SeH_> yeah, dougl
<dougl> what did you type?
<dougl> I will try it
<SeH_> alien-arena
<myounis> Hi all.. I"m struck on something..
<myounis> I can't login as super user from my terminal with 'su root' command.. what can be worng??
<dougl> myounis, sudo su-
<myounis> okay
<dougl> that should make you root from a user prompt
<myounis> thanks.. I just try it..
<SeH_> dougl, you try it
<dougl> SeH_, installing
<myounis> it did.. thanks.. :)
<dougl> np
<dougl> SeH_, only getting 500 k/s = 10 min
<SeH_> ok dougl
<SeH_> you can see also what it say http://pastebin.com/mUnQby4Z
<SeH_> when i run it from konsole
<dougl> it's in french...
<dougl> I only know russian and arabic.
<dougl> 300 k/s now
<dougl> SeH_, could be just a bad program tho....
<dougl> the good news is you can get your money back :P
<SeH_> dougl this topic like my problem http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57565-Alien-Arena
<dougl> SeH_, 12.10?
<SeH_> yes dougl
<dougl> did you try Nexuiz?
<dougl> 8 min
<SeH_> dougl no
<dougl> seems to be a popular alternative time waster in that thread.
<myounis> does any of you guys know any alternative to Ultrasurf software for Kubuntu?
<dougl> what is it?
<m1cha> according to google its a proxa tool for windows
<m1cha> :P
<m1cha> *proxy
<m1cha> you can use Tor
<myounis> yes.. proxy..
<myounis> Yes.. I did read about tor somewhere.. but how to use it?
<m1cha> just search for it, there should be many tutorials
<m1cha> its a well known tool
<m1cha> https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<myounis> m1cha: Okay.. thanks
<m1cha> official site
<dougl> SeH - you obviously dont care but for the logs... AA works on my 12.10 with nvidia-current.
<m1cha> since when nvidia driver officially supports optimus? I tried it again after fresh install of 12.10 and was positive surprised
<m1cha> works great and I have good battery life now
<Shaan7> ah really? nice
 * Shaan7 has a friend who has optimus
<m1cha> <Shaan7> ah really? nice
<m1cha> -*- Shaan7 has a friend who has optimus
<m1cha> how you write that? I dont use IRC very often, so sorry xd
<Shaan7> m1cha: /me has a friend who has optimus
<m1cha> Shaan7: oh right. skype has the same feature with same command lol
<Shaan7> m1cha: even google talk these days
<m1cha> syntax highlightung for IM applications would be great
<BluesKaj> m1cha, which nvidia driver version is it ?
<m1cha> BluesKaj: Where can I see that? nvidia-settings does not work with bumblebee
<m1cha> BlueKajaccording to strings in kernel-module it's 304.43
<BluesKaj> m1cha, ok 2 different gpus in optimus , one low level for battery saving and the other higher level for demanding graphics, nice to know for those who have such a setup
<BluesKaj> m1cha, but you still use bumblebee , correct ?
<ManDay> Where can I file a bug for Kubuntu?!
<ManDay> This is ridiculous, why can I not report a bug at Launchpad
<ManDay> So wonder Kubuntu gets bug-ridden like that!
<m1cha> BluesKaj: yes, I use bumblebee, system runs on intel by standard and nvidia gpu turned off. I can run an programm with nvidia-gpu with "optirun ..."
<BluesKaj> ok , m1cha , good to know that "optimus" works with bumblebee again , there were ppl who had major issues with optimus recently
<m1cha> my laptop dont has optimus according to description. But my laptop(Acer travelmate 8572tg) was the first which ever had switchable graphics, so maybe its just an old version of optimus, but I cant use the optimus driver for windows(I need the acer version)
<BluesKaj> m1cha, ok , understood
<petsounds> Hai.. is there a way to get firefox-kde-support in Precise?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: does this bug exist in 12.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxNDQ
<phoenix_firebrd> kde crashed
<koreano> !list
<ubottu> koreano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> phoenix_firebrd, no, kernel 3.6.3 is not currently used.
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: the post says that it is a patch that causes the problem was backported to 3.4
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks:  and to 3.5 also
<OerHeks> where did you read that ?
 * OerHeks reads  "the serious bug, which first appeared within the Linux 3.6.2 kernel "
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: Right now I am in a freshly installed kubuntu 12.10, I had to do this because of a severe dataloss
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: The home directory was getting corrupted for every boot, After sometime, the ext4 was very corrupt, I had to reinstall the OS
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did the recent ext4 serious bug affect kubuntu 12.10? and was the experimental parts of ext4 was enabled in the 12.10 betas?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I don't know what experimental parts you mean, but it does seem like 3.5 is affected
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I last a kubuntu 12.10 beta install earlier and now an ubuntu 12.10 install, I fear I may loose my Current fresh Install of Kubuntu , /home contains some person datas, should i use ntfs until a fix for safety?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: *lost
<yofel> use ext3?
<yofel> or don't reboot that often
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ext4 to ext3 convertion ok?
<yofel> not really, I mean if you make a fresh partition (as you would have to do for ntfs anyway)
<BluesKaj> ext4 has been stable as a rock since it's release on my setup
<dougl> same
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I already have a ntfs one. I will try by best, not to reboot, when can we expect a patch?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I asume to don't reboot often
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, you do too much mixing and matching without regard to the effects on your system , or so it seems to me :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Sorry, i couldn't understand
<m1cha> I can login as guest(via LightDM) even though I disabled guest-login
<m1cha> sounds like a security bug :)
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, I reboot at least once or twice /day since I have W7 on a separate HDD and I have to access it for many reasons nowadays
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: reading backlog of #ubuntu-kernel, it seems like the bug is introduced in 3.5.7 (ubuntu 3.5.0-18) which was rejected
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: mixing and matching?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so you're probably fine
<abdelrahmanbonna> hi
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, it was a joke :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh, in that case I have to debug my ubuntu install for packages that are getting corrupted one by one, may be its my failing harddisk. Thank you for the info
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: for package consistency use debsums
<khaluk>  /msg NickServ identify unuttum
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: oh , I haven't understood it yet, I am not cleaver enough :D
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,  mix and match means you try different apps etc that are out of the ordinary
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: In that case I believe we are the same , so have to tested the steam gaming client?
<BluesKaj> not me , not a gamer so I haven't bothered
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: Its just for 1000 people. So will we be getting the l4d open sourced?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, dunno
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: debsums is awesome, ty
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: It seems the ext4 bug doesn't affect the current kernel.
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I am off to bed now good night , see you later
<OerHeks> phoenix_firebrd, i was wondering about the backpart-stuff.
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: me too
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: I will put my system under test and see if it affects. I will report tomorrow, good night
<hays> The following packages have been kept back:
<hays>   libgnome2-0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<hays> anyone know what this might be happening?
<dougl> quiet time in the channel now?
<BluesKaj> hays, mosat likely the dependenies haven't been uploaded to the repos yet
<dougl> hays, not too sure
<hays> its been doing this for a while
<lordievader>  hays What command do you use to update?
<hays> apt-get update
<lordievader> hays: Try apt-get dist-upgrade. Those updates probably change too much on the system and that is the reason apt-get upgrade keeps them back.
<hays> thx
<rork> hays, lordievader: the latter two images are the kernel, I guess if it breaks after an update you're in pretty big trouble, hence it's kept back unless you specify the dist-upgrade
<lordievader> rork: That is what I ment.
<hays> Welcome to Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.2.0-31-generic x86_64)
<hays> is there something i should put in sources.list to upgrade this to .10 which apparently is out?
<lordievader> hays: Nope, run sudo do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to 12.10
<hays> great thanks
<hays> might as well keep this desktop box up-to-date
<matt__> When I plug in my USB harddrive, the system sees it but doesn't show files and won't let me access... any ideas?
<matt__> "Could not mount the following device: My Passport"   and "An unspecified error has occured - Daemon is inhibited"
<hays> hmm  doh.  port 22: host is down.  haha looks like i screwed it up.. time to go local :)
<lordievader> hays: I heared the same comment a few days back, running an upgrade from ssh, not a good idea.
<xixor> yo, does anyone know if it is possible to change krunners autocomplete key from "End" to "Tab"?  Cheers
<lordievader> xixor: To get back to your question of yesterday my main machine is an HP EliteBook 8560w.
<hays> lordievader: it actually came back up.. just took a little longer than usual
<xixor> lordievader: cool
<hays> but i went local for the release upgrade
<hays> worth the 10 foot walk
<xixor> lordievader: Seems like it has similar specs to my Thinkpad W520
<xixor> is it possible to drag windows to a different workspace?
<xixor> oh, never mind< if ound the option
<mime_1111> hello ppl, when i try to tune a qt app using <app> --bg yellow --fn Ubuntu, the font doesnt change. any help? trhnx
<roney> mime_1111: You must use -fn for that.
<mime_1111> hey roney, thnx, but i tried -fn with xirod.ttf xirod.xtf and without extensions and with no result, also tried ubuntu and couries with caps also
<mime_1111> courier
<dougl> what linux should I put on a 10 year old computer - lol
<dougl> would 12.10 work?
<lordievader> dougl: Specs?
<dougl> sempron 2500 1.8 1g nvidia
<dougl> not even sure I want to do anything with it except that it is a custom case I painted myself
<lordievader> dougl: What do you want to use it for?
<lordievader> dougl: Put a server install on it I'd say.
<dougl> yeah
<mime_1111> also tried -fn Courier:italic
<dougl> If I could reinstall xp someone might make use of it for e-mail or something
<dougl> xfce
<mime_1111> roney -fn downt solve it :O(
<mime_1111> doesnty
<mime_1111> doesnt
<roney> mime_1111: Hum... it's probably because the application is not recognizing the font name.
<roney> mime_1111: I never used this feature before.
<mime_1111> where do u think is the folder where that app are supose to get the font from? thnx
<mime_1111> maybe if i plce it there...
<roney> mime_1111: You can also install a tool called qt-config.
<mime_1111> ill take a look, thank u for all ur attention
<mime_1111> cya all
<roney> mime_1111: This way you can change the appearance of your applications without typing these option everytime.
<mime_1111> but may that app make an specific one for each?
<mime_1111> thats the point
<roney> I don't think so. It probably applies the same schema for every app.
<mime_1111> well, it would be great! thanks u anyway, and cya
<roney> Do you have access to the app's source code?
<mime_1111> ok, u mean to enter the cfg or watever name is and where the font is , change it
<mime_1111> ?¿?¿
<mime_1111> well, im using linux as admin,  i supose it is a yes
<roney> You would edit the main.cpp file and type some C++ code then recompile the app.
<roney> But you're not a developer, I presume.
<mime_1111> nah, im a craky fvwm-crystaler
<mime_1111> thats too, but with copy paste or looking at it wont harm me :)
<mime_1111> well, i thought it was easy as enter the file, select the font in the text file, and chage it, i will look it, always we can learn
<mime_1111> cya
<mime_1111> thanks 4 ur tiiimeee!!!
<rlmccormick> what is the best way to determine which version of kubuntu I have?
<lordievader> rlmccormick: lsb_release -a
<rlmccormick> thanks.  should i expect then using the system update tool should install version 12.10? After running an update I am still on 12.04
<rlmccormick> sorry, by that i mean the "Update Manager"
<lordievader> rlmccormick: Do you mean the upgrade to 12.10 does not show up in Muon?
<rlmccormick> lord: i ran "Update Manager" and installed all available updates.  now when i do a lsb_release -a i see version 12.04 still.
<lordievader> rlmccormick: Did you reboot after teh update?
<rlmccormick> is that the exp
<rlmccormick> i did
<lordievader> rlmccormick: Hmm there was someone in here earlier with the same problem, try running from a terminal: sudo do-release-upgrade
<rlmccormick> will do, thanks
<rlmccormick> doing sudo do-release-upgrade tells me "No new release found"
<rlmccormick> maybe i will reboot to be sure
<hays> I did do-upgrade -d and got this: "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process."
<hays> Where can I see the errors to find out if they are serious?
<lordievader> hays: It usually lists the errors above the message you gave.
<hays> AppArmor parser error for /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd in /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.cupsd at line 24: Invalid capability block_suspend.
<hays> ooh and a bunch of xorg errors
<lordievader> hays: Try to fix the first issue first, you might have a dependecy failure.
<hays> lordievader: the errors seemed not-serious enough that a reboot first seemed sensible
<hays> Hmm.. Ctrl-Alt-F1 isn't giving me console
<hays> lordie http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=TpSRMp4r  any thoughts?
<hays> should i force it?
<lordievader> hays: Could you use my full nick (use autocomplete), did you update your sources?
<hays> I ran the do-upgrade thing
<lordievader> hays: Yes and now you are trying apt-get -f install, but did you prepend it with apt-get update?
<hays> I've not yet done the -f install
<hays> I did do apt-get update
<hays> then apt-get upgrade gave me that list of errors
<lordievader> hays: Ah well, try that first.
<hays> holy mother of god that's a lot of packages
<lordievader> hays: Lots of packages to be removed, or installed?
<hays> a bunch installed, a bunch held back
<hays> I'm guessing there will be a dist-upgrade in my future after this is done
<lordievader> hays: That is a good procedure.
<hays> i am doing this over ssh because i can't seem to bring up a console
<hays> which i would think that ctrl-alt-f1 would do
<matt___> Can anyone help me sort out my partitions?  Installed from inside windows, now want to remove everything associated with windows and use it all for linux.
<lordievader> matt___: Take a look at gparted, the gnome-partition editor.
<hays> its been a while doesnt the kubuntu installer guide you through all this
<lordievader> hays: Yes it does but I think matt___ is past that stage already.
<hays> lordievader: do you happen to know how to get a console from the xorg boot screen?  (I think that's where I am )
<lordievader> hays: You have X running but not KDM? Just to get things straight.
<matt___> Well past.  I'm in gparted, but trying to sort out the partitions.  there are 4.  There is a fat32 and and NTFS (Mount point "/host")
<hays> Well I am not sure exactly. I saw a load screen that looked a lot like it would have been kdm but then it all went blank
<lordievader> matt___: I'd say mount them check if there is anything important on there and if not format.
<hays> lordievader: there was as debian space boot screen, then a big pale blue kde loader, then it went blank with what seemed like an attempt to change screen mode
<lordievader> matt___: It is allways a good idea to make a backup before you start such an operartion.
<lordievader> hays: Isn't it a gfx driver failing?
<hays> yeah it very well could be
<lordievader> hays: Let me put it differently can you switch to tty1?
<hays> so i am tying to get to a console
<hays> lordievader: cntrl-alt-F1 is ineffective
<matt___> Is there a simple way to find which part linux is on? (sda1 or sda2)
<hays> your fstab probably would say and also your partition type would be linux i believe
<lordievader> hays: Then it is probably a corrupt gfx driver, or at least it has been my experience that when switching sessions fails it is usualy the gfx driver.
<hays> lordievader: how would i boot into text mode then
<lordievader> matt___: Yes what hays, says check /etc/fstab the one mounted in / is your root.
<lordievader> hays: Btw it's ext3/4
<hays> matt___: there is also probably a swap partition
<hays> lordievader: my knowledge is old.  it used to be just "linux"
<hays> and then there was "linux swap"
<lordievader> hays: Ingrub you need to select the recovery mode.
<hays> ok
<lordievader> hays: Now it is simply swap.
<mysticalzero> just switched over to kde recently. can you share a window across two activities? been searching for a quite a while but to no avail. for example, i would like chrome to be shared across two activities.
<lordievader> mysticalzero: Rightclick the window border -> activities
<mysticalzero> lordievader: ah.. nice. how could i missed that. thanks : )
<lordievader> mysticalzero: No problem :)
<matt___> /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /               ext4    loop,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<matt___> Is that what I'm looking for?
<lordievader> matt___: Did you install Kubuntu using wubi?
<hays> i am not sure this upgrade process is ever going to end. :)
<lordievader> matt___: On my box it looks like this, it uses a UUID instead of /dev/sdXY: UUID=961df41f-64ea-4bfd-a1e7-141d24e42b9a /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<hays> apt is teasing me by walking through the alphabet like 4 times
<matt_> Installed from wubi, if that changes anything I need to do to figure this thing out...
<lordievader> Guest53079: DO NOT REMOVE WINDOWS PARTITIONS.
<lordievader> Guest53079: Wubi has some dirty things going and puts the linux stuff on the ntfs partition of Windows, so in other words if you remove that, you remove your linux install.
<Obsidian1723> why not just reformat and run Linux only? Unless you game or have some need for which Windows is required...
<Guest53079> Obsidian, what I'm trying for.  Want the whole system one format/partition/OS, and linux won... just not sure how to do it now.
<lordievader> Guest53079: You need to reinstall the system. During the install you can select the option to use the whole disk. Be sure to back your files up, this action formats the whole disk.
<Obsidian1723> Backup your personal data, nuke and pave, reinstall.
<Guest53079> How hard to do that from a USB key?  Netbook with no optical drive.
<Obsidian1723> Could backup to a networked hard drive perhaps?
<Obsidian1723> or get an external hard drive to backup to.
<PasNox_> lordievader: Hi again
<PasNox_> i'm still having the jbd2 writing to my hard disk and the harddisk never spindown, so i googled a bit, looks like it's a problem of long date with ext4 / jbd2 :/
<lordievader> PasNox_: You had solved your noise issue, haven't you?
<PasNox_> i was thinking, but it seem not. it write less but it's still there
<oneadvent> is anyone else disappointed with lightdm? I just want to install a theme. And where is dual monitor support. This seems unfinished
<lordievader> oneadvent: You can allways revert back to KDM.
<oneadvent> i might have to
<oneadvent> i mean can't even easily change the font color
<hays> lordievader: apt-get seems to have gotten stuck.. and now there is a lock on the file and the process is still running
<oneadvent> (like if you pick a dark background)
<hays> lordievader: how should I recover?
<lordievader> hays: I think this will point you in the right direction: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15433/fixing-could-not-get-lock-var-lib-dpkg-lock
<koftes> hi
<koftes> Changing default applications in KDE can be done through "Default Applications - KDE Control Module".  Does anyone where the file that stores these settings is?  I read somewhere that it's ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals but it turns out that's incorrect.
<shadeslayer> koftes:mm
<shadeslayer> I can't seem to remember wher
<shadeslayer> maybe try .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<shadeslayer> not sure however
<koftes> shadeslayer: I'll check that
<shadeslayer> have to go, night
<koftes> It's not that by the way.  That seems to control file associations.
<koftes> Thanks, anyway.
<xixor> hi
<koftes> later
<cannotinstall> hi guys, im trying to install kubuntu 12.04 on my desktop but im getting the error: "udevd[210] timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:" when trying to boot. I have already checked the MD5Sum, and tried a livecd instead of a usb, but get the same result. Any ideas?
<xixor> whats going on every body!
<xixor> has anyone done much customizing/themes/skins in kubuntu to change the look?
<snowman_> I just installed Kubuntu 12.10, and Catfish doesn't work... it says it can't find any typelib for Gtk,Gdk,GdkPixbuf, or Pango
<snowman_> Reinstalling didn't help matters... what Gtk packages do I need to install to get Catfish working?
<jmichaelx> with the network manager & plasma widget that comes with kubuntu, how is a person supposed to reconnect to a network from which a michine has become disconnected?
<jmichaelx> machine*
#kubuntu 2012-10-28
<[Relic]> nvidia drivers or X fixed from the point of the glx crashes about a week and a half ago?
<xixor> hi
<xixor> well
<xixor> adding and moving widgets to a panel is a very frustrating experience to say the least
<NaN123> a question!
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I'm trying to print from one kubutnu 12.04 box (A) to another.(B).  B sees the printer, and I had no problems adding it, but when I try to print a test page, it says "Printer FOO may not be connected." every few seconds.  The printer is connected to A and works fine.  AFAICT, CUPS is set up to accept jobs from everyone on system A.  What can I check out to diagnose this?
<xixor> printing.. in linux?  lol.
<dj_segfault> xixor: Thanks for the vote of confidence ;)
<dj_segfault> In the document status the status just stays "Processing"
<vadrao> Can any body let me know any backup utility for kde?
<DarthFrog> vadrao:  rdiff-backup, kbackup
<vadrao> DarthFrog: Thanks. Does any of it do incremental backups and file versioning ?
<DarthFrog> yes.  rdiff-backup
<DarthFrog> vadrao:  You can find more from "apt-cache search backup | less" from the command line.
<vadrao> DarthFrog: That is great. I will give it a try. Guess rdiff-backup does not have any simple gui?
<DarthFrog> Don't know, sorry.
<DarthFrog> I use plain rsync. :-)
<DarthFrog> Or CloneZilla.
<vadrao> I was also thinking about rsync. May be I have to take a plunge :)
<DarthFrog> rsync rocks! :-)   Rdiff-backup is based on rsync.
<vadrao> You use automated scripts for rsync? or issue commands individually
<DarthFrog> Both.
<DarthFrog> Depends upon what I want to do.
<vadrao> Great thanks. I am tired of tired of things not having KDE frontend :)
<DarthFrog> Then kbackup will be your onion.
<vadrao> Kbackup just creates file archives of the folders
<vadrao> does not do any version control and all
<vadrao> from the kbackup homepage "It can use tar or afio to create the archives.  It can even compress using gzip."
<vertago1> I need help finding the package that has the debuging symbols for plasma-desktop
<vertago1> Nevermind I have it already, but the crash handler doesn't think I do. I have two bugs to report now :(
<[Relic]> nvidia drivers or X fixed from the point of the glx crashes about a week and a half ago?  just wondering if it is now safe to do a version upgrade; usually by the second week most of the bugs are worked out
<simplew> is anyone getting webkam to detect webcam?
<DarthFrog> simplew:  have you tried kamoso?
<hays> holy balls that was a painful upgrade
<hays> lordievader: thanks for helping me through it
<simplew> DarthFrog: no
<simplew> DarthFrog: kamoso is showing me mirroed, my left side appears on the right
<DarthFrog> Well, at least you know your webcam works. :-)
<sciyo> nom nom nom
<HulkHogan> quit
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I put my laptop to sleep in Kubuntu?
<c2tarun> actually I just checked on internet :( I am not getting sleep option in Leave section :(
<Izinucs> I'm having issues with help popups in Libreoffice and other programs being a black rectangle. Help popups being those things that open when you hover the mouse over a menu or menu function.  Any solution? It seems to be gtk oriented but I'm really not sure.
<Ox0000> Hi, I just upgraded to Kubuntu 12.10 form 12.04, and I am having some problems with my display. Sounds like the graphics driver is not properly installed. Any ideas? Here is the lspci: http://pastebin.com/fDe4Dg5U
<Izinucs> Ox0000: look for the "restricted drive" option in the menu.  It should list the ati driver you can install.
<Ox0000> lzinucs: which menu?
<Ox0000> Izinucs: which menu?
<Izinucs> Ox0000: hang on and I'll look
<Ox0000> OK, thanks.
<Izinucs> Ox0000: under System > Additional Drivers
<Ox0000> Izinucs: It says: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Izinucs> Ox0000: have you done all your updates?  from a terminal copy and paste this.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and then look again if that pulled in some updates.
<lordievader> hays: You still around? You are now rocking your 12.10 install?
<claydoh> endafy
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> does someone here have some postfix experience?
<yofel> I'm trying to set up outwared mail relay for *one* local user, but don't understand how the smptd_recipient/sender_restrictions work. All I get is that *all* local users outward mail is relayed
<lordievader> yofel: I'd say try #ubuntu-server, I think you have a better change of getting answers there than here.
<yofel> true, I'll try there later
<Chet> hello is here anyone that speaks spanish?
<lordievader> !spanish | Chet
<ubottu> Chet: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<noaXess> hihooo.. :)
<noaXess> since 12.10 and pidgin 2.10.6 i have the problem, that i need to deactivate/activate accounts to get online,.... only changing the status doesn't work... some network connection problem i think.. but network is running perfectly.. i use wicd for connection LAN/WLAN
<noaXess> ha got fixe dmy pidgin problem, cause is use wicd, i need to purge network-manager... so network is working correctly now ;)
<xixor> yo, does anyone know where to change the Krunner keystroke from alt+f2 to alt+space?  I can't find it anywhere in keyboard shortcuts, and everywhere I look on the web indicates that it is in a few places in keyboard shortcuts that no longer seem to exist (such as KDE Components)
<lordievader> xixor: System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Global keyboard shortcuts -> Run Command Interface -> Run Command
<xixor> lordievader: ah, thanks.. .lol, how did I miss that
<lordievader> xixor: You are not the first.
<BluesKaj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> ok gents just ignore the above , i was testing the bot factoids
<xixor> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<xixor> I know this isn't #vbox, but I am having trouble getting a VM to autostart when my system boots.  I have registered the VM, set --autostart-enabled on, but it won't start on boot.  After booting, if I run: sudo service vboxautostart-service start, it seems to run fine.   Right now I am thinking that the /etc/init.d/vboxautostart-service script isn't started by the sudo root user when the system starts up?  Or that script isn't set to start up by d
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, usually when I'm not at my pc , I'll mark myself "away"
<Graf_Westerholt> :)
<BluesKaj> It's good to know that the nouveau is buggy on some nvidia cards , I wasn't aware that it was and I've been recommending it's use thinking it was problem free, Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> Me, too.
<xixor> for example, I used this command to enable the init.d scrit: sudo update-rc.d vboxautostart-service defaults 99 10
<Graf_Westerholt> My next problem is the „suspend to ram“. :) Linux goes to suspend to ram, but the PC keeps running, means the CPU fan is running but the hard drives are of. I cannot wake it up, I have to do a reset.
<Graf_Westerholt> *off
<lordievader> xixor: Isn't that command without the "99 10"?
<BluesKaj> xixor, perhaps set the script in system settings> startup & shutdown
<lordievader> xixor: Ah never mind.
<xixor> BluesKaj: I'd like it to run on system start, not when I log into KDE, that area will run the scripts when I log on to kde, right?
<lordievader> xixor: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, are you trying to shutdown ? , if so there's a small^ beside the red shutdown button
<BluesKaj> click that
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I am not stupid ;)
<BluesKaj> xixor, then your run level should be set for the script , but not sure how that works anymore
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, Kubuntu does go to suspend to RAM. But does not finish it.
<xixor> BluesKaj: Yes.. for instance, there is a script S20vboxautostart-service -> /init.d/vboxautostart-service in /etc/rc5.d
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, not stupid of course , but I was getting the suspend to ram when clicking the shudown
<lordievader> xixor: What is in the /etc/init.d/vboxautostart-service ?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, no that's all ok. If I click shutdown is shuts down and the PC is off.
<xixor>  lordievader : It is a script provided by virtualbox to auto start virtual machines
<lordievader> xixor: Yes but what is in it, perhaps it is waiting for something.
<BluesKaj> hmm, not here , I get suspend to ram , I have to click on the the little ^ to shutdown
<xixor> What user do run-level 5 scripts run as?  Do they run as root?
<lordievader> xixor: Yes.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, how did you do that? I like to switch Hibernat and shutdown.
<xixor> lordievader: When I run:  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxautostart-service start   so it seems to work
<xixor> lordievader: I think that a problem might be that virtualbox creates a database of VMs for each user, and you have to register the database.  Since there is no root user, it can't find the database when the system boots.  However, when I sudo as root, it somehow finds the database I made for root through sudo
<lordievader> xixor: Login as root (sudo -i) and run VBoxManage list vms
<lordievader> err vboxmanage*
<xixor> lordievader: Oh, neat, I didn't know you could actually log in as root
<xixor> lordievader: I thought there was "no" root user the way it was setup with sudo
<lordievader> xixor: There is a root user, but it is disabled, you can not login with username root. su root will error.
<xixor> ah, I see
<xixor> yes, so root has the VM registered in the database
<lordievader> xixor: Is your vm going to be headless?
<xixor> lordievader: Yes
<xixor> lordievader: It runs my awesome website, www.xixor.net
<xixor> lordievader: It is important for the entire internets to have zero downtime from this website
<lordievader> xixor: You could use a work-around, make your own script with vboxmanage startvm <vm name> --type headless
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, well I'm currently testing 13.04 so our shutdown options obviously differ
<lordievader> xixor: Add "" to the name though.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj ok. Do you have an idea how I can change shutdown with hibernate button?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, no idea
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, do you have an idea what I can do that my Kubuntu finishes going to STR and stops the cpu fan?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, laptop?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, no, old tower.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, you want to see computer details?
<BluesKaj> not necessary , iot won't help Graf_Westerholt
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I had the same problem with STD. It works with HIBERNATE_MODE="shutdown".
<SpenserWilde> Hi all.
<SpenserWilde> Is there an on-screen German keyboard application for Ubuntu?
<Linusnewb> hi
<Linusnewb> can anyone connect with usb modem zte mf 190?
<Linusnewb> :'(
<lordievader> !patience | Linusnewb
<ubottu> Linusnewb: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<BluesKaj> Linusnewb, this might help , scroll down to #9 , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822933
<oneadvent> can anyone tell me where to get to gamma settings?
<Linusnewb> I don't have any blacklisted modems in mode.d
<Linusnewb> I had connection before with kubuntu 12.04 but after dist upgrade not I have a error message that the modem hang up by wvdial and pppd
<Linusnewb> my wvdial settings is the same and I can see my modem by using lsusb
<lordievader> oneadvent: You could use xrandr for your gamma settings.
<oneadvent> alrighty i'll go with it lordievader i was hoping it was part of the normal system-settings
<lordievader> oneadvent: In 12.10 I did see a Gamma thing under the system settings but I wasn't able to dial in any gamma settings.
<oneadvent> what option did you use lordievader
<oneadvent> i couldn't find it at all.
<lordievader> oneadvent: For what?
<oneadvent> well
<oneadvent> torchlight is too dark
<oneadvent> :( i'm too old to see stuff in the dark anymore
<lordievader> oneadvent: For xrandr you mean?
<oneadvent> naaa it is a game. i figured i could turn up the whole system and maybe that game would look better too
<lordievader> oneadvent: xrandr --output <display-name> --gamma <r>:<g>:<b>
<oneadvent> alright
<oneadvent> thx
<c2tarun> my KDE screen is freezing after sometime. Nothing is reponding not even Ctrl+Alt+F2. is there any place (any log) or something from where I can find the problem?
<Obsidian1723> You could check in /var/log/messages
<lordievader> c2tarun: Try /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg, seems to me like a gfx driver that is failing.
<Obsidian1723> It may be a problem with X and not KDE.
<lordievader> c2tarun: That is also a good one, check Xorg.log too.
<Obsidian1723> You can also always try sudo dpkg-reconfigure name-of-the-package-here
<Obsidian1723> ie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<Obsidian1723> ie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kde-desktop
<Obsidian1723> that will set it back to "factory default", so to speak.
<c2tarun> dont you guys think that these logs will also get updated when I hard boot my lappy?
<Obsidian1723> They will, but old logs don't vanquish on reboot,.
<Obsidian1723> logs arel ogs and remain unless deleted.
<c2tarun> Obsidian1723: yeah, but I have to figure out the point just before freeze, any suggestions for that?
<Obsidian1723> Well, you would need to have something active logging all the time, like sysklogd
<c2tarun> what is that?
<Obsidian1723> so you can specify exactly what you want to watch. The system logs all the time, but if you suspect something and want to actively monitor it (if the system doesn't monitor it by default), then you need another tool to set that up.
<c2tarun> Obsidian1723: is there any tutorial on this?
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuff to do
<Obsidian1723> on logging a specific item?
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install sysklogd && man sysklogd
<xixor> hi
<dougl> hello
 * BluesKaj takes a break from yardwork ..sips
<dougl> snow in the yard here
<BluesKaj> yeah , we have clear skies but it was -5C last night and it's only 8C right now ...vacuuming up the rest of the leaves with the mower
<oneadvent> it is HOT here...stupid florida always hot
<xixor> BluesKaj: where u at?
<Obsidian1723> he I just spent a mo0nth in FL on vacation
<oneadvent> Obsidian1723: bet it was hot
<Obsidian1723> not by the ocean, but Orlando was hot and humid.
<Obsidian1723> then again, it was the high 90s where Im from before I went to FL, so  I was used to it.
<oneadvent> i guess. so long as you dont go outside it isn't that hot i guess
<oneadvent> lol
<Obsidian1723> FL seems nice, but al lthe crazy news seems to come from there.... plus, I know the hjob market sucks, and you can't openly carry.... otherwisae, Id move there
<oneadvent> i never had a problem with a job, get offers all the time.
<Obsidian1723> me either
<oneadvent> i dont own a gun so no prob there
<Obsidian1723> I own a few.
<oneadvent> and yea there are crazies here no question
<Obsidian1723> what do you do for work?
<oneadvent> eh i have kids, i get worried
<oneadvent> programming or sys admin
<oneadvent> whatever fits at the tiem
<Obsidian1723> ah cool.
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oneadvent> :D
<oneadvent> ok Tm_T
<Obsidian1723> k
<Obsidian1723> oneadvent: yer not in there heh
<kepler> so i just install kubuntu -- normally use suse, and am wondering why my DNS server is 127.0.1.1, even when i statically assign my info
<BluesKaj> xixor, 350km/250mi or so north of Toronto , on the Lake Huron North shore
<xixor> BluesKaj: lol.  I'm in Sudbury
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: xixor: please? (:
<oneadvent> nope Obsidian1723 imma about to leave anyway :P
<Obsidian1723> kepler: cat /etc/resolv.conf and what does it say?
<Obsidian1723> ah ok
<kepler> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<BluesKaj> heh , I'm 40miles west of Sudbury
<kepler> says "do not edit by hand -- your changes will be overwritten" too
<Tm_T> kepler: that's thanks to dnsmasq I think
<Obsidian1723> kepler: also cat /etc/networ/interfaces
<Tm_T> kepler: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<BluesKaj> xixor, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Obsidian1723> Tm_T: correct
<Obsidian1723> kepler: also cat /etc/networ/interfaces --- what does it say?
<kepler> # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
<kepler> auto lo
<kepler> iface lo inet loopback
<Obsidian1723> Here is now mine is setup, this may help you..... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1312998/
<Obsidian1723> I'm not setting static, but I could and it's just commented out.
<Tm_T> no
<Obsidian1723> no what?
<Tm_T> kepler: Obsidian1723: Kubuntu leaves all that to networkmanager
<Tm_T> that blog post I linked above might enlighten the thing quite nicely
<Obsidian1723> so how do you setup static then in the nm-tool ?
<kepler> i just added entries to head in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<Obsidian1723> I always did it via the /etc/network/interfaces
<Obsidian1723> it says to not edit by hand because they will be overwritten
<Obsidian1723>  in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<kepler> yeah
<kepler> but that blog post says to do that :/
<Tm_T> networkmanager should have name server configuration available
<kepler> dropping that line from /etc/NetworkManager.conf or whatever fixed it
<kepler> ty Tm_T
<dougl> it would be so cool to hook up my kubutu to my 62" tv and run xbmc on it... if I could only copy movies from my mac to my kubuntu.
<lordievader> dougl: Can Mac's handle nfs shares or something like that?
<dougl> lordievader, sec I will google...
<xixor> dougl: You can hook your mac to your kubuntu via samba, I did got that going last night
<lordievader> Yes samba can work too, though nfs is faster (and less secure)
<dougl> samba is my priference.... xixor
<xixor> is speed that important though?  samba is easy to setup on both client/server end, and fast enough to stream HD movies from
<lordievader> xixor: Perhaps not, but if you also want to use it for data transfer, then yes speed is important.
<dougl> when I try to copy the file (movie) to my kubuntu my mac says I can't because I dont have permission to reead them.
<dougl> that is when I am connected as guest and I cannot even connect as my user
<xixor> dougl: You have to use smbpasswd to set  a password for your user
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, I tried using dns nameserver in /etc/network/interfaces , but resolv.conf still got overwritten to so I had to add them to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<dougl> oh?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The dns-nameservers option works for my vm's, not sure what is in /network/interfaces, let me check.
<xixor> dougl: sudo smbpasswd -a <user>
<lordievader> BluesKaj: resolv.conf I mean.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I'm not using network manager
<lordievader> BluesKaj: My vm's aren't using it either. Static ip in /etc/network/interface,, its getting copied correctly btw.
<BluesKaj> ok , lordievader I'll chack that out later ..bbiab ...wife needs help
<dougl> xixor, that was easy... working like a charm... thanks guys
<xixor> dougl: coo
<dougl> I have a video cable and audio cable running up there too
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i forgot to ask , is network manager enabled on your setup ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Have to mention that the vms are server installs, and they do not have a Network Manager deamon running. It's not even present in /etc/init.d/
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ok good , because I don't have NM installed
<xixor> well, I will install xfce4, to play with it
<BluesKaj> ok , going to check the changes
<bjrohan> I am having media issues on my system.  First is getting ffmpeg to work correctly. I installed via package manager, it didn't work couldn't find codecs, so I uninstalled, and installed via instructions found here: https://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<chronos> someone is having issues with full screen windows?
<chronos> I trying to watch videos on vlc and full screen does not go to full screen, it stay contained in current window
<chronos> I wasn't having that with 12.04
<bjrohan> WHen converting files via command line I get a LOT of error messages but it converts, KDenlive doesn't work in converting (can't find ffmpeg possibly?)
<bjrohan> ALSO my bigger problem Dragon player garbles my audio when playing video files, BUT if I play the ogv file in Chrome, it is not garbled. Is it a Dragon player issue?
<bjrohan> I would really like to be able to record and edit videos, and play them back for my work
<xixor> hm. xfce4 seems pretty cool
<xixor> bjrohan: I always use vlc to play media
 * chronos remembering how good was kaffeine in kde 3...
<bjrohan> I am installing that one now :-)
<lordievader> bjrohan: Those problems are probably all related to your codec problem, so I suggest to fix that first. And to ask around for only that. Furthermore since I do not know enough about codecs I cannot help you with that, hope someone else comes along who does know, remember !patience.
<chronos> why I cant logout from kde in kubuntu?
<bjrohan> thank you lordievader
<BluesKaj> VLC plays almost every codec and media  wrapper in existence
<lordievader> chronos: Can you give a bit more info?
<chronos> when go logout, logout window shows with logout, sleep and turn off, with a counter to sleep
<chronos> sry, lock, sleep and turn off
<bjrohan> VLC plays the files just fine :-)
<chronos> I just can't logout
<ndegruchy>  chronos: what happens when you try?
<chronos> just that window showing and if I wait counter, computer sleeps
<ndegruchy> did you try running the logout item? press alt+f2 to open krunner and type "logout" and see if that doesn't bring up the right command
<chronos> it shows "Session Management"
<chronos> hm, in that window is marked 'confirm logout'.
<chronos> if I turn off that feature I can logout
<ndegruchy> chronos: yeah, I was about to mention that
<chronos> else, confirmation window don't let me do it
<chronos> ndegruchy: is a know bug I guess
<ndegruchy>  oh?
<ndegruchy> I'm running KDE right now and I'm able to logout/shutdown/sleep normally
<chronos> hmm so it only happens to me on a fresh install :|
<chronos> guys installed from Kubuntu img or from Ubuntu img?\
<ndegruchy> kubuntu image
<chronos> cuz I did from ubuntu and than did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chronos> I'll try from kubuntu img
<chronos> I have time today hahaha
<ndegruchy> chronos: ha, good luck -- I installed kubuntu to skip having to do that very step
<xixor> meh, I will stick with KDE plasma as my desktop.  xfce4 looks awesome.  I just don't have the energy for more configurations
<ndegruchy> xixor: xfce is great if you want GNOME with all the... well, GNOME
<ndegruchy> s/with/without/
<xixor> oh, xfce is tied in with gnome?  I thought it was standalone?
<ndegruchy> it's tied to GNOME 2, I believe... it's been a while
<ndegruchy> yeah, aptitude reports it requires GTK2
<xixor> only last nagging issue with kde, is that dolphin seems to take a while to launch, but it's not a big deal
<ndegruchy> a very small set of libraries, though
<chronos> ndegruchy: take only ~30 min here, not much
<ndegruchy> xixor: dolphin is a little heavy, but I find that it's a great file manager, I believe there are lighter options -- some that come with RazorQT might be available
<chronos> what is 'kubuntu active tech preview'?
<ndegruchy> for touch-enabled devices
<chronos> oh, nice
<ndegruchy> hard to find a good place for information about it, but there is a blog post with a screenshot
<ndegruchy> http://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-active-three/
<bjrohan> I am having all kinds of issues with ffmpeg and codecs, and getting files converted, mainly using KDenlive. does anyone have experience in this aren
<xixor> hm..... gotta reboot... lols
<BluesKaj> lordievader, i guess the server edition doesn't use that silly /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head file , because /etc/resolv.conf is empty unless I add the nameservers to the 'head" file , and /etc/network/interfaces doesn't help connect to the nameservers even if they 're listed
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I've read somewhere that in order to have dns-nameservers in /interfaces work you needed a package, lets see if I can find that for you.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The package resolvconf it is appearantly.
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader , thanks
<natman> unable to shut down my laptop, unless i disable wireless before shut down, can anyone help?
<lordievader> natman: You might use a workaround, add the command "rfkill block wifi" to the shutdown routine.
<natman> lordievader:  how do i do that, and if i do wil it be turned on during start up?
<dougl> that was no good - with the TV upstairs connected the computer defaults to that display.
<lordievader> natman: Might very well be, you should look it up on google, I'm not entirely sure but you need to add your script to /etc/rc1.d/.
<BluesKaj> dougl, which display ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, my POST and bios options display on the tv upstairs with no kb or mouse... also my kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> dougl, how is the tv connected to the pc?
<BluesKaj> in other words, what kind of connection, dougl ?
<dougl> svga 15 pin to the monitor on my desk...
<dougl> and a square plug to hdmi on the tv...
<dougl> the plug on the video card is square multi pin and the other end is hdmi into the tv
<lordievader> dougl: DVI? http://www.york.ac.uk/campusservices/avcentre/images/laptop/dvi.jpg
<BluesKaj> square multipin or rectangular probly a DVI
<dougl> yes dvi
<dougl> thanks lordievader BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , That's what i usefor our tv since my elcheapos 8400gs has only vga and dvi
<apocaliptis> Hi guys. I have problem with my wireless mouse... When i turn on Kubuntu it doesnt work. After this i unplug and plug again usb adapter and mouse start work. What it can be???
<apocaliptis> Please help
<jmichaelx> each time setting are changed in the network settings manager, i have to enter a password. could anyone tell me how to make it stop that?
<lordievader> jmichaelx: Do you have to option "System Connection" checked?
<jmichaelx> lordievader: yes, i do
<lordievader> jmichaelx: Uncheck that, then it shouldn't ask for a password anymore.
<jmichaelx> lordievader: tyvm. i apparently never understood what 'system connection' stood for.
<lordievader> jmichaelx: No problem, here to help ;)
<workisgreat> hi. i remember there was an update notification applet available for kubuntu 12.04. where did it go in 12.10?
<tobiasBora> Hello !
<tobiasBora> I've a quite annoying problem since a recent upgrade :
<tobiasBora> after the upgrade of mesa and intel pilots, I didn't have any letters in a lot of programs : in firefox we only see the pictures !
<tobiasBora> So to solve this problem I followed theses instructions :
<tobiasBora> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-enable-intel-sna-acceleration-in.html
<tobiasBora> When I'd reboot, the problem of display was repair, however, a new problem appear : the clic of the mouse of my touchpad doesn't work !
<tobiasBora> When I try to run synaptiks, I've this error :
<tobiasBora> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<tobiasBora> Do you have an idea about how solving this problem ?
<nsmgo> i've been googling for a console/terminal command to lock my screen; many are for gnome-screen-saver but i'm running kubuntu. any ideas for a solution?
<Preflex> nsmgo: dbus-send --type=method_call --dest=org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.Lock
<nsmgo> Preflex: thanks; that would require the xscreensaver package right?
<Preflex> nsmgo:  should only require kde's screensaver packages.
<Preflex> nsmgo: they're installed by default in kubuntu
<nsmgo> Preflex: should I use && or & if i want to link that command with pm-suspend-hyrbird
<ninux> hi there! any idea how to figure out wich power-manager is running from terminal?
<NaN123> You use youtube-dl
<NaN123> ERROR: unable to download video!
<xixor> yo, has anyone ever figured out a way to get the mouse wheel to scroll with an acceleration?  Rather than just 3 lines at a time?  Scrolling in linux/kde seems slow and painful compared to windows/osx
<myounis> Hi everyone.. I'm struck in a very annoying situation..
<myounis> I just changed a little setting in my desktop effects and my computer has become slower than snail..
<myounis> I then restored the previous setting but it didn't work.. then I restored the default setting, still it didn't work.
<myounis> what' should I do??
<handheldCar> Pressing the Enter button on the Kickoff menu does not launch an application. Is there a way to make it launch them?
<myounis> sorry. I lost the window..
<myounis> Is anyone there..
<myounis> ?????
#kubuntu 2013-10-21
<amichair> Addle: now I'm getting an error, seems it's starting to parse it. I'll play some more from here... thanks for your help!
<Addle> amichair: You're welcome :)
<Avihay> what tools would one use to copy a windows hdd to a new hdd, useing a kubuntu live-cd? I can handle the documentation, I just need the name of the right tool
<Addle> Avihay: I use Clonezilla from a bootable DVD.
<Avihay> I'm a bit lazy to write a clonzila distribution, or is that also a tool?
<Addle> Avihay: Just google it. There's .isos available. Pretty painless.
<Addle> Avihay: I used the 2.2.0-8 iso they have available. Worked fine.
<Addle> Avihay: I use it to make images before I do anything drastic to my system.
<Avihay> I don't really have a drive to deploy it to
<Avihay> maybe I'll just burn a cd
<Addle> Avihay: Oh, yeah, CD should work too. It's almost certainly small enough to fit.
<Avihay> but I'm useing the cd drive's sata and power to drive the other hdd
<Addle> Avihay: Probably could make a bootable USB. Never done it, but there might be instructions on the clonezilla site.
<Avihay> there are, I'll look into it
<Addle> Avihay: Good luck :)
<Avihay> thanks
<therazr> Is this distro community-based?
<Addle> therazr: Yes
<therazr> Addle: What's the relationship with Ubuntu and Canonical, and who is mainly developing Kubuntu? Are there "features" like Amazon search or some other packages included in Kubuntu from Ubuntu main edition?
<Addle> therazr: Well, others would know more, but Kubuntu has its own separate community and Canonical doesn't control it. Nor will there be any spyware on Kubuntu, from what I've been told.
<Addle> therazr: Nor is Kubuntu particularly interested in Mir, if you're wondering. :)
<valorie> we are part of the Ubuntu community, but Kubuntu is governed by our own Council
<valorie> no spyware, ever
<Addle> And there is the other that would know more :)
<valorie> therazr: we cooperate with the ubuntu community for packaging, but do all the KDE packing ourselves, in cooperation with the KDE devels
<valorie> and sysadmins
<therazr> valorie: Looks like you refuse some of the Canonical's decisions. Will you be able to keep providing a reliable kubuntu experience on top of Xorg or Wayland? No upcoming XMir anytime soon?
<valorie> no xmir in the forseeable future
<valorie> mir and xmir are both built for Unity
<valorie> and we don't ship unity
<therazr> but they work with KDE, it seems
<therazr> XMir of course
<valorie> sort of
<therazr> Mir nep
<valorie> not to the satisfaction of the kwin devels
<valorie> they will not be adding one-distro patches to kwin
<valorie> as for the future, it is in the future
<valorie> we hope to keep offering a viable Kubuntu
<therazr> Thanks :)
<valorie> I try not to worry about things over which I have zero influence
<valorie> and work on things where I can make a difference
<valorie> which is why I ran for a place on the Kub. Council
<valorie> :-)
<Addle> Us "Open Source Tea Party" people stick together. LOL
<valorie> pfff
<Addle> (Inside joke from comments from Shuttleworth)
<valorie> yes, I know where it comes from
<therazr> that one was strong
<valorie> it was an unfortunate remark
<therazr> Wayland devs now wanna debate publicly with Shuttleworth
<Addle> Off topic, but it really was an unfortunate remark.
<valorie> mark sees things from his own POV, and his own interests
<valorie> that's fine, but stop bad-mouthing others
<Addle> Agree 100%.
<valorie> we all have our own POV, and our own interests
<valorie> it is always good to have dialog, and think together, work together
<Addle> We do, after all, mostly have the same goals.
<therazr> valorie: tbh, he didn't attack anyone before his last comment. Before that, he had to listen a lot from the community, many hard things to ear
<therazr> now he wants to prove he had a point with Mir
<valorie> sure
<valorie> however, one drop of ink can blacken a lot of water
<valorie> better not to have said such a thing
<valorie> in a public blog
<Addle> And that includes the FUD when Mir was announced, IMO.
<therazr> yea probably
<valorie> let the code talk
<valorie> if it is better, it should be adopted
<valorie> right now, it's too early to tell
<Addle> On that, you, I and Linus agree. :)
<valorie> :-)
<mrpot4to_> hello i'm having some issues with the last update of kubuntu: it says I can't use apt-get update to add new CDs and asks me to use apt-cdrom instead.
<Addle> mrpot4to_: Not that I've used any of the cdrom stuff past installation, but I'm not sure what the issue is. apt-cdrom isn't adding the disks properly?
<goodtime> Addle: you might need to tweek the bios
<Addle> goodtime: Guessing you meant that for mrpot4to_. :)  (Alas, he's logged out)
<arthurfiggis> hello all :) finally got everything installed in 13.10 again, it's running great and the available nvidia drivers are now recent enough that my graphics don't glitch out any more :P i'm glad that the overall decision was not to go with Mir and stick with X/Wayland as well...it's the community-backed solution and judging by intel's harsh response, the hardware manufacturers aren't impressed either
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Glad you're happy with it. :)  Though as far as I know, Intel refused the patch because it was for a single distro, not because they don't like Mir. Which I agree with. If it's for Ubuntu alone, they can maintain it.
<Addle> arthurfiggis: How much other things counted in the decision, I can't know, of course. :)
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Well granted, the statement that intel is against wayland is based upon some comments in the source file for the xorg intel driver, so it's not exactly authoritative ;) still, statements like We do not condone or support Canonical in the course of action they have chosen, and will not carry XMir patches upstream" don't bode well
<goodtime> hmmm intresting
<arthurfiggis> i personally don't mind what direction they go in, as long as you still have a choice at the end of the day :) that's why i switched to kubuntu
<arthurfiggis> goodtime: you can see  the message here if you'd like! http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel/commit/?id=58a7611ccfda88c7cbcc62b25b787d6b0fa64081
<Addle> arthurfiggis: hehe True. Well said.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: the only problem i see is that derivatives like kubuntu may eventually have to maintain a lot...their own packages, x, then wayland since i doubt canonical will :( it's a sad situation, but much like the xorg/xfree86 rift, people will choose the best solution and it'll sort itself out
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Yeah, and of course I hope it doesn't make the GPU makers have to choose between the two. I'm not super worried. I've watched Linux evolve over the last 20 or so years, and I've switched distros a number of times, and Linux keeps thriving.
<Addle> arthurfiggis: At worst, we can rebase on Debian. Hopefully it doesn't come to that.
<valorie> yes, the only difficulty will be people wanting to switch at will between Unity and Kubuntu desktops
<arthurfiggis> Addle: That's true, that's what ubuntu is doing anyway essentially...that would be a lot of work though, i know :( but i think enough people are against some of canonical's recent moves that many people are searching for alternatives
<valorie> but again, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it
<arthurfiggis> valorie: oh, i'd say that'll be a short bridge...after running the kde 4.8 releases and above it's gotten to the point where no one in their right mind would want to switch to unity :P
<arthurfiggis> unless it was one of those tablet/almost-pc devices that canonical's phone turned out to be
<Addle> valorie: You're probably getting sick of saying that, by now. ;)
<valorie> arthurfiggis: tastes differ
<valorie> this isn't religion, we're making tools for people to USE
<valorie> and if they prefer different tools, fine
<arthurfiggis> valorie: well that's true, yes...i'm not necessarily opposed to unity either, i am somewhat opposed to having my desktop searches carted off to amazon on the other hand ;) reason 2 for switching recently
<valorie> we can still be friends
<Addle> hehe I can't disagree with that.
<Addle> I think one of the important things is that we keep the high ground and not roll around in the muck. Which I'd say is the case, thus far.
<lovesh> i cant play sound in kubuntu after i upgraded from kubuntu 13.04 to 13.10. I tried some links but the didnt help.
<lovesh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360929/kubuntu-13-10-no-sound-missing-shutdown-button-network-disconnected
<valorie> lovesh: can you say what exactly you did try?
<valorie> I've found my sound muted in kmix or alsamixer a couple of times
<valorie> which is annoying, but quite easy to fix as well
<lovesh> i did sudo dpkg --configure -a and restarted my system but no help
<valorie> are you also missing your shutdown button?
<valorie> sounds like a mix of problems described in that post
<lovesh> there is a shutdown button
<lovesh> sound is not mute in kmix
<valorie> when you go deeper into kmix, does everything look correct?
<valorie> right devices present, etc.?
<lovesh> looks correct to me
<lovesh> what would you look in specific
<valorie> well, if "dummy" was chosen, then that's obviously wrong
<valorie> so, if you look in System Settings
<valorie> in Hardware > Multimedia
<valorie> choose configure Phonon
<valorie> oops, now they call it "audio and video settings"
<valorie> good change, IMO
<Addle> hehe Prevents the user going "WTH is Phonon", certainly.
<valorie> are you there?
<valorie> right
<lovesh> yes
<lovesh> i was confused about phonon
<arthurfiggis> valorie: i noticed that too...not that it's bad to advertise the technology but to your average desktop user it doesn't mean much :)
<lovesh> didnt see it
<valorie> that evidently is a recent change; sorry about that
<arthurfiggis> that's why i like kde-oriented distros, the incremental changes are...sensible
<valorie> so, is Music chosen? and if so, are the correct devices shown?
<lovesh> yes it shows built in audio analog stereo
<lovesh> but when i click test button i cant hear any sound
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> ok, look at backends tab
<arthurfiggis> lovesh: i had to set the master channel in the audio app to the audio out to my speakers in order to get sound...otherwise it tried  to go out on hdmi
<valorie> make sure something is there; probably gstreamer
<lovesh> yes there is only one option Gstreamer
<valorie> ok
<valorie> vlc is an option, but gst is best for right now
<valorie> so KDE is ok
<lovesh> arthurfiggis: i have a laptop. But still where can i find it
<valorie> now for PA (Pulseaudio)
<lovesh> ok
<arthurfiggis> lovesh: oh, to select the master channel for output you can just right click on the audio app in the system tray and there should be an option :) but i'm probably confusing you and valorie now sorry
<valorie> you can control PA with a widget called "pavucontrol"
<Addle> lovesh: I think he means if you right click on the KMix icon in the notification area, there's the Select Master Channel... entry.
<valorie> yes, that's worthwhile checking before installing pavucontrol
<valorie> just in case that works
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Yes, that's the one :) I thought my sound wasn't working at first but it was just that the kmix icon set the hdmi volume by default
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Been there. :)
<rohan> anyone know how to install PyQt5 for Python 2 on ubuntu? I can't seem to find the appropriate package.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Oh everyone has I think...the best one was in my AP C++ course in high school, i sat in front of a monitor wondering why i wasn't getting any picture on the screen...until the teacher came by and turned the brightness up
<arthurfiggis> and said something about me needing more sleep i  think :P
<valorie> !info pyqt5
<ubottu> Package pyqt5 does not exist in saucy
<valorie> pfff
<rohan> !info python3-pyqt5
<ubottu> python3-pyqt5 (source: pyqt5): Python 3 bindings for Qt5. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.1-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 1767 kB, installed size 12174 kB
<rohan> but no python-pyqt5 or python2-pyqt5
<lovesh> no in master channel  built in audio analog stereo
<valorie> lovesh: then click the cashew, install the widget pavucontrol
<valorie> hmmmm, maybe I'm confusing that name
<valorie> !info pavucontrol
<lovesh> cashew?
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Addle> I think maybe
<valorie> ah, ok
<Addle> I was like "What, it's a widget now??" lol
<valorie> so you can either install pavucontrol, or the widget which is something else
<valorie> there is a widget
<Addle> Veromix
<arthurfiggis> pulseaudio, confusing everyone since 2004
<valorie> hmmm, or there was
<valorie> doesn't seem to be there now
<valorie> ok, so pavucontrol is it
<lovesh> valorie:  i installed  pavucontrol but no sound yet
<valorie> arthurfiggis: but it used to suck
<valorie> now it's good
<valorie> run pavucontrol
<lovesh>  i installed  pavucontrol from muon
<valorie> and there you will see even more ways to control your sound
<valorie> just installing it won't help
<arthurfiggis> valorie: well, true...it took quite a while but i have no problems with it now on most systems, or with most programs :) plus unlike systemd it's actually cross platform
<valorie> you use it to get to working sound
<rohan> i also don't see any qt5-dev-tools package, similar to qt4-dev-tools
<valorie> I have to use pavucontrol every time I install skype
<lovesh> valorie: things look fine there
<valorie> screws up sound consistently
<arthurfiggis> rohan: qttools5-dev-tools maybe?
<lovesh> my profile is analog stereo duplex
<Addle> At least Skype stopped doing the "crackly sound" thing on me when I installed 13.10.
<valorie> lovesh: does the monitor thing show sound playing or not?
<lovesh> and my output is not mute
<rohan> arthurfiggis: ah, thanks.. i was searching for "qt5", no idea i had to search for "qttools5"
<valorie> you should be able to see sound playing, even if you can't hear it
<rohan> arthurfiggis: any idea how to install the qt5 sdk also, please?
<lovesh> yes it does
<valorie> ok, so you should make some different choices until you can HEAR the sound that evidently IS playing
<valorie> somewhere
<valorie> silly Linux sound
<lovesh> can u tell me where?
<valorie> no, because everyone's system is different
<lovesh> ok
<valorie> just play with it for awhile
<Addle> lovesh: Make sure the correct output is set as fallback (green circle with checkmark) in Output Devices, for one.
<lovesh> Addle: yes i see a green circle
<lovesh> with a check in it
<Addle> lovesh: I presume it's depressed/selected.
<lovesh> yes
<arthurfiggis> rohan: yeah, i got confused with a lot of that myself, a lot of package names got shuffled around and ia32-libs metapackage is gone entirely :( as for the qt sdk...there is this metapackage: qt5-default - Qt 5 development defaults package
<arthurfiggis> that should install most stuff...if you needed an ide, kdevelop or preferably qt creator would be good :)
<rohan> arthurfiggis: awesome, thank you!
<rohan> also any idea how to get the python2-pyqt5 bindings?
<Addle> lovesh: I'm assuming it's also not muted there. :)
<lovesh> no
<arthurfiggis> rohan: hmm...i don't know that it's available for python 2 in 13.10, i only see the python3 version...but that's the default python version in 13.10 so it might be that it won't be backported to python2
<valorie> I used to have to resort to alsamixer, but usually playing with pavucontrol eventually works
<arthurfiggis> sorry, 2.7.5 is default in 13.10 :) i had a different version selected
<Addle> lovesh: I assume your laptop doesn't have an actual physical volume or anything like that. You never know.
<Addle> lovesh: It's often the simple things that get ya. :)
<rohan> arthurfiggis: i don't think python3 is the default python: python --version still shows python3
<rohan> arthurfiggis: er, python2
<lovesh> actual physical volume? you mean like a knob on a speaker
<lovesh> ?
<Addle> That sort of thing, but on the laptop. My friend's laptop has one.
<lovesh> no i dont have it
<rohan> arthurfiggis: but you're right, looks like pyqt5 is only available in saucy, and only for python3
<arthurfiggis> rohan: yes, you're right, i had a different version selected as default...sorry about that :) so yes it appears that as far as the default repositories go pyqt5 is available for python3...i suppose you might  be able to use easy_install in python2 to install it for that, assuming the build dependencies are also installed...
<rohan> arthurfiggis: thanks. i was just curious, at this point it's better to use python3 anyway
<lovesh> i just increased master volume on alsamixer gui and it works
<arthurfiggis> rohan: no problem...i don't know too much about python myself so it might be available from somewhere
<lovesh> thanks a lot
<Addle> lovesh: Ahah, excellent!
<lovesh> this community is amazing
<rohan> arthurfiggis: since you know about this stuff: any idea how to start learning pyqt5?
<valorie> lovesh: good to know you got success
<valorie> sorry you had to take the long road there
<Ledius> Hi
<Ledius> I just upgraded to 13.10 and found out that there is new simpler networkmanager widget. Does anyone know easy way to get old widget back?
<valorie> Ledius: I think it has been deprecated
<valorie> you know you can get the same info with one click, right?
<Ledius> valorie: You can?
<valorie> click on the actual source and see
<valorie> wireless, wired, etc.
<goodtime> Ledius: just type in the search engine for the widget your looking for, should work...
<Ledius> It would be nice if this new widget would show the actual connections when it is openend. One need to go editor to see which settings I am using at the moment. :/
<Ledius> valorie: thanks
<valorie> I didn't like the new one at first either
<valorie> but within a day or so, I like it even better than the old one
<Addle> Ledius: Not sure what you mean. Does it not show your "Active Connections" when you left click the icon in the notification area?
<Addle> The graph when you click on the connection is keen, anyways. :)
<Addle> And clicking on the wrench gives you the basic settings for it, and the edit connection button.
<Ledius> Addle: No it does not, but now I see that it show the active connection if i let pointer to hoover over the widget.
<Addle> Ledius: That's odd. Maybe it's collapsed? There's a + or - button in the top left to collapse or expand the list (e.g. in front of "Active Connections").
<Addle> Ledius: You should still be able to get active connections, list of active wireless connections, a list of wireless networks around you, etc.
<Addle> Ledius: By left clicking on the icon, that is.
<Ledius> There is only lists of previous connections and unknown connections.
<Ledius> With the left click.
<Addle> Ledius: Right above that, there *should* also be one for "Active Connections". So that's rather odd.
<Ledius> Addle: No only those two.
<Ledius> Strange, why it does not show it for me....
<Addle> Ledius: I don't think that's normal, which I suppose is good to know. lol  I'm on a desktop and the only thing in that list is, in fact, "Active Connections", since I don't have wireless.
<Addle> Ledius: Aye, there's the rub. :)
<Ledius> Hmmm.. .I need to look how I can get widget to work correctly...
<Addle> Ledius: All I can think of is that maybe it's scrolled down past it. But other than that, I have no idea where to even start, if it's indeed missing completely.
<Ledius> Addle: I colapset the previous connections and unknown connection and cannot scoll the list anywhere. So at leas I cannot see where it could hide.
<valorie> if you have no wireless card, or there are no wireless signals, why would the section even exist?
<valorie> I have no "previous connection" section
<valorie> since I'm using the same wireless access I always do at home
<Ledius> I have wireless but currently i am using wired.
<valorie> I expect I'll see that if I take the laptop somewhere else
<Addle> valorie: Yeah, I think it shows up only once you've gotten a stored access point and changed to another one.
<valorie> I like it when software shows some intelligence
<Addle> I turned the widget on just to troubleshoot (it was hidden since I only have wired), and I think I'll keep it just for the graph. :)
<Addle> That's a good motto: "KDE: It shows some intelligence". :)
<goodtime> widgets are useless eyecandy i guess
<goodtime> few are useful
<Addle> Well, that one for me is mostly eye-candy, I suppose. But I wouldn't go that far.
<goodtime> i like the terminal panel widget
<goodtime> and the system monitor one
<Addle> I'm liking the new IM stuff in this release. Widgets included.
<Ledius> Addle: Hmm.. Now that I did purge plasma-nm and reinstalled it it show active connections.
<Addle> Ledius: Oh, well that's good, then! hehe
<Ledius> Hmm. I woder is the reinstall the reason or that it was in the system tray. Now I added it as a separate widget.
<Ledius> Thanks for the help!
<Addle> Ledius: np :)  I suppose it's worth testing by putting it back in the tray. I would assume it would show up there, as well.
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a very annoying issue. I installed soundkonverter and I am getting a post install configuration script issue of timidity.
<eagles0513875> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6274934/ now I cannot install any updates or purge timidity because of the mentioned issue can anyone help me rectify the situation
<Ledius> Addle: Even in the system tray it show the active connections list.
<Addle> Ledius: Good, all is well then. I'll have to remember the solution in case anyone else has that rather strange issue.
<eagles0513875> hey Addle
<Addle> eagles0513875: Do you have this in /etc/passwd: "timidity:x:119:130:TiMidity++ MIDI sequencer service:/etc/timidity:/bin/false"?
<Addle> Hi eagles0513875 :)
<eagles0513875> i dunno let me check
<Addle> eagles0513875: Or something like that anyways. It says it created the user, but somehow I have my doubts.
<Addle> eagles0513875: The 119 and 130 might be different, of course.
<eagles0513875> Addle: no i dont have anything there
<Addle> eagles0513875: Wonder what the heck happened to the adduser call.
<eagles0513875> i dunno where would i need to look at the post install script
<eagles0513875> cuz that might be handy at this point
<Addle> eagles0513875: Should be able to add that (and the group) manually, I suppose, but maybe the adduser command is borked or something.
<Addle> eagles0513875: I have both soundkonverter and timidity installed, and it seems to have worked fine for me.
<Addle> eagles0513875: Perhaps there's an error message in a log file in /var/log/apt/
<eagles0513875> Addle: im on 13.10
<Addle> eagles0513875: Same.
<eagles0513875> Addle: that is very useless
<eagles0513875> that /var/log/apt/ directory and whats in it
<eagles0513875> tells you what i pastebinned
<Addle> eagles0513875: Ah, well that's not useful, you're right. It says it succeeded in adding the user. Clearly not.
<Addle> eagles0513875: Hm, I have a theory. It didn't add the group first.
<Addle> Why the heck are there carriage returns in my /var/log/apt/term.log file... lol
<eagles0513875> Addle: mine too
<eagles0513875> Addle: i cannot afford to bork my system right now
<Addle> eagles0513875: Anyways, before it adds the user, on mine, it first says "Adding group timidity....done"
<Addle> eagles0513875: Yours didn't. Maybe if you just add the group first, the rest will run ok.
<eagles0513875> Addle: doesnt it do some special stuff with the group etc
<Addle> eagles0513875: No clue, but the adduser probably needs the group added first.
<eagles0513875> Addle: wont i need to add the user to the group then
<Addle> eagles0513875: And also add the user to the 'audio' group.
<Addle> eagles0513875: Honestly, I always edit those files directly instead of using the command. Old habit, I guess.
<Addle> eagles0513875: The line in my /etc/group file is just "timidity:x:130:". Of course, that number is chosen simply because it was the next free group id.
<eagles0513875> Addle: i would prefer to fix the scipt and let it do it all automatically for me
<Addle> eagles0513875: Might be tricky to fix it in the .deb file. Non-trivial, anyways.
<eagles0513875> Addle: this is what i find interesting groups: timidity: no such user adduser: The user `timidity' does not exist.
<eagles0513875> i dont have the user or the group created
<Addle> eagles0513875: Perhaps just a reinstall. Maybe sudo apt-get install timidity-daemon --reinstall
<Addle> eagles0513875: That's certainly strange, yeah. groups just prints the groups a user is in. And there's no such user until adduser is called. That *is* strange.
<eagles0513875> no that didnt do it
<Addle> eagles0513875: Honestly, I have no idea what went wrong, there. I mean you've probably got the same version that worked fine for me: 2.13.2-40.1
<Addle> eagles0513875: Is the timidity package itself installed?
<eagles0513875> Addle: same version
<eagles0513875> Addle: timidity is installed
<eagles0513875> the daemon is a dependency on it
<Addle> eagles0513875: Curiouser and curiouser.
<eagles0513875> ?
<Addle> Sherlock Holmes speak for "WTF". :)
<eagles0513875> Addle: you spelled it wrong
<eagles0513875> oh no you didnt haha
<eagles0513875> if you look at it closly it looks like curio user :p
<eagles0513875> Addle: from where in system settings can i add the user and group?
<Addle> Add a strange font to your problems. lol
<eagles0513875> lol
<Addle> eagles0513875: There's a new "User Manager" in System Administration in the system settings. Maybe that'll do it.
<eagles0513875> Addle: do i add myself to the timidity user and group i create?
<Addle> eagles0513875: No, I don't think so. Just the daemon will run as that user and group.
<eagles0513875> ok that only seems to work for users
<eagles0513875> i cannot add just groups etc
<Addle> eagles0513875: Doesn't look like the User Manager is meant to add this kind of user to the system. For example, you can't give it a shell of /bin/false.
<eagles0513875> i probably can for my user
<Addle> I'd just add the group manually, then try the install again.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> group and user though no?
<eagles0513875> or just add group and not the user
<Addle> Well, maybe with the group there, the actual adduser will work.
<Addle> Just pick the next group id and use that number in place of my 130: "timidity:x:130:"
<Addle> This much, at least, is easily reversible and extremely unlikely to mess anything up.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> Addle: looking at the /etc/passwd file 130 isnt in use
<Addle> eagles0513875: The 130 is the group ID, not the user ID.
<Addle> eagles0513875: Just pick the next available number in /etc/group
<Addle> eagles0513875: To be specific, that line goes in /etc/group
<eagles0513875> Addle: in group timidity:x:129: that is there
<eagles0513875> there is somethign more sinister up here i have to say
<eagles0513875> the group is there
<Guest76146> whats the relationship between Kubuntu and Ubuntu at this point?  Is there a place on web site that states it?
<eagles0513875> Guest48686: what do you mean the differences between the two?
<eagles0513875> Addle: i am wondering if a bug report should be filed?
<Guest76146> I didn't ask that.  How are the projects orgazined?
<Addle> eagles0513875: The actual command it runs to then add the user is: adduser --quiet --system --ingroup timidity --no-create-home --disabled-password timidity
<Addle> eagles0513875: I'd leave out the --quiet, though.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Addle> eagles0513875: And the group add command it uses is: addgroup --quiet --system timidity
<goodtime> well for that matter Guest76146 whats debian then
<Addle> Mornin', lordievader
<eagles0513875> Addle: Adding system user `timidity' (UID 119) ... Adding new user `timidity' (UID 119) with group `timidity' ... useradd: existing lock file /etc/subgid.lock without a PID useradd: cannot lock /etc/subgid; try again later. adduser: `/usr/sbin/useradd -d /home/timidity -g timidity -s /bin/false -u 119 timidity' returned error code 18. Exiting.
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<eagles0513875> hey goodtime lordievader
<goodtime> hey eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> sigh bloody broken package :(
<lordievader> Hey Addle, goodtime, eagles0513875, how are all of you doing?
<Addle> eagles0513875: Ahah, that must be where the issue is coming from.
<eagles0513875> Addle: ?
<eagles0513875> Addle: whats that?
<goodtime> great i just got back from a music gig
<Addle> eagles0513875: That lock file might need to be zapped. Just make sure you don't have any programs that might be in the middle of adding a user if you delete it.
<goodtime> i played alot of blues on my harmonicas and new amp and mic
<eagles0513875> Addle: i have nothign creating new users
<Addle> eagles0513875: As I recall, you can tell what, if anything, has it opene with fuser -a FILETOCHECK
<goodtime> i get my les paul tommrow morning
<eagles0513875> Addle: nothing is using it :)
<Addle> goodtime: Nice, hope you enjoy it. :)
<goodtime> i guess all ubuntu /kubuntu is all Debian
<Addle> eagles0513875: Ok, just zap the darn thing and try to reinstall the package, then.
<goodtime> so to speek i guess
<lordievader> goodtime: Shall we go to #kubuntu-offtopic for offtopic chatter?
<eagles0513875> that did the trick Addle
<Addle> lordievader: And I've been watching Netflix and helping out around here.
<goodtime> yes lordievader
<Addle> lordievader: Already there, and yes :)
<Addle> eagles0513875: Awesome. And that certainly explains why it didn't work properly. Don't ask me what left that lock file there, mind you.
<eagles0513875> Addle: im going to file a bug report in case anyone else has the same issue
<eagles0513875> thanks for your help
<Addle> eagles0513875: You're welcome :)  Though I'm not sure a bug report will help unless we know what left the lock file there. As for the package itself and the installation, it did what it was supposed to in that situation. The error was really whatever left the lock file there.
<eagles0513875> ok.
<jussi> hrr, this new network manager is weird. how does one set a static IP for wired networks ?
<jussi> (I need to flash my router)
<lordievader> jussi: /etc/network/interfaces ? Disables the NM, but it works.
<jussi> lordievader: more instructions please?
<Ledius> jussi: From the edit connections you can do it.
<jussi> Ledius: how? I dont see it in the new network manager
<Addle> jussi: Just left click on the network management icon in the system tray, then click on the wrench in the bottom right corner.
<jussi> Ledius: Im in there, I click edit ont he wired connection, then what?
<excognac_> hi all
<Addle> jussi: Then "Edit Connections".
<Addle> jussi: The app that launches has an "Add" button in the toolbar.
<jussi> yes, but I doint see an option for changing it to static IP...
<excognac_> how do i find out a scanners' usb vendor id if not automatically recognized?
<Ledius> jussi: After you have selected wired connection there should be ipv4 tab.
<Addle> jussi: If you edit the connection, it'll be in the "IPv4" tab. Change the method.
<Ledius> jussi: Method should be manual.
<jussi> Ledius: yep, got it now, thanks
<Ledius> jussi: no problem.
<Addle> excognac_: It might show up in dmesg.
<excognac_> Addle: lsusb ?
<Addle> excognac_: Usually with "New USB device found" on the same line.
<Addle> excognac_: Even better. :)
<excognac_> is it possible that i don't have gedit in 12.04? or is there any other kubuntu specific for the same? is that katE?
<Addle> excognac_: Yep, kate is the KDE editor.
<excognac_> so why sudo gedit /etc/sane.d/dll.conf doesn't work well if i just substituate gedit with kate?
<lordievader> excognac_: You want "kdesudo" for gui applications.
<Addle> excognac_: That's a good question. That works for me. Any interesting error messages?
<Addle> excognac_: Oh, you're not launching that on the command line? Bad assumption on my part. What lordievader said, then.
<lordievader> Addle: Also on the commandline you should use kdesudo for gui applications.
<Addle> lordievader: Hm, I didn't know that. What's the drawback of just 'sudo' in this case?
<lordievader> Addle: It might create permission errors as things are made by the user root in your homedir.
<Addle> lordievader: Oh, ouch, yeah. That makes sense. Thanks.
<Addle> lordievader: Interesting, kdesudo uses /root. Didn't know it did that. Awesome.
<excognac_> lordievader: exactly, that was in the error message and thanks a lot
<lordievader> excognac_: No problem.
<Guest15456> Hi..
<Guest15456> how to enable other log in kubuntu
<lordievader> Guest15456: What do you mean with other login?
<Guest15456> like windows domain user
<lordievader> Guest15456: I'm not familiar with that, could you be more specific?
<Guest15456> in ubuntu we will edit this file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to enable windows domain user log in
<Guest15456> like how we can enable in kubuntu
<lordievader> Guest15456: Still not entirely clear what you want to do, but Kubuntu uses Lightdm just like Ubuntu does. So I think you can do the same thing you would do in Ubuntu.
<Guest15456> when i serch in the google i also got the same thing
<Guest15456> but am not able to modify or access lightdm file in kubuntu
<lordievader> Guest15456: You need root for that: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<fiore> cia0
<Guest15456> can u guide me for further steps
<lordievader> Guest15456: No, because I don't know what you are trying to do.
<Guest15456> i have joinde kubuntu machine to windows doamin and now domain users need to log in this machine.
<hateball> !info kuser
<ubottu> kuser (source: kuser): user and group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 183 kB, installed size 646 kB
<Addle> Guest15456: From a quickie google search, at least in 12.04, you had to add "greeter-show-manual-login=true" to that lightdm.conf
<hateball> I havent used it myself, but according to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10 it can be used to manage LDAP users
<hateball> If... I am understanding this right
<Addle> Guest15456: Says it will then give you the option to login with your Active Directory Domain account. Take it as you will.
<Guest15456> i have installed 12.04 LTS
<Addle> Guest15456: Ah, well, give that a try then.
<Guest15456> ok, i will try know please wait
<lordievader> Ah, 12.04 uses kdm...
<yossarianuk> kubuntu 13.10 is broken for UEFI system
<yossarianuk> results in not being able to boot
<yossarianuk> just stuck on the grub2 cli...
<Addle> yossarianuk: I had that issue. sec...
<Addle> yossarianuk: First, ensure SecureBoot is OFF.
<yossarianuk> secureboot is off
<yossarianuk> (its never been on..)
<yossarianuk> I know the fix
<Addle> yossarianuk: Then, boot the DVD and use boot-repair.
<Addle> yossarianuk: Oh, ok then.
<yossarianuk> so 0- your left with an unbootable system
<yossarianuk> so you need to go into the livecd
<yossarianuk> mount the efi partition
<yossarianuk> then
<yossarianuk> cp -r /boot/efi/EFI/kubuntu  /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<yossarianuk> everything works now.
<yossarianuk> this needs fixing.....
<Addle> yossarianuk: Nice to know that shorter method without using boot-repair.
<Guest15456> how to add domain user in kuser
<Addle> yossarianuk: Yes, it sure does!
<yossarianuk> but it would need the .iso rewrtiing..
<Addle> Possibly explains why it's an issue on Kubuntu but not necessarily Ubuntu. Wish I'd known that bit when I was installing my friend's laptop.
<Addle> As I recall, the manual partition phase of the install also had /dev/sda as the boot loader destination in EFI. Should be the EFI partition, from what I've gathered.
<Addle> As the default, that is. Which probably it shouldn't be with EFI.
<Guest15456> how to add windows doamin user in kubuntu
<yossarianuk> Also the 'fix' may cause an issue if you also have ubuntu as well as kubunut
<yossarianuk> *kubuntu*
<yossarianuk> but who in their right mind would use Unity....
<yossarianuk> Addle: I don;t think that is the issue or my 'fix' wouldn;t workl.
<Addle> yossarianuk: No, not the boot loader destination default. Just wrong in general.
<Addle> Though I'm far from an authority on EFI, ATM.
<yossarianuk> it says /dev/sda - but when EFI is detected it doesn;t write to mrb
<yossarianuk> *MBR*
<yossarianuk> I think....
<Addle> yossarianuk: You may be right. Unsure if that really caused me issues or not.
<Guest15456> Hi Addle r u there
<yossarianuk> basically UEFI is buggered by default and its a Kubuntu specific issue..
<Addle> Guest15456: Yep
<yossarianuk> Addle - please add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1242417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken on Kubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,New]
<Guest15456> Addle how can i add domain user in kuser
<yossarianuk> (to say your effected by the issue)
<IppatsuMan> Guest15456: there´s an article on the Wiki about supporting authentication with Active Directory: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto - I never used, so don´t ask me for additional details.
<Addle> yossarianuk: Done. And thank you for being awesome enough to log the issue in the bug tracker. :)
<yossarianuk> np
<yossarianuk> I want the issue fixed.........
<Addle> yossarianuk: Yeah, without boot-repair, I'd be stuck telling my friend to boot at the grub menu with 'configfile (hd0,gpt2)/EFI/kubuntu/grub.conf'. lol
<amichair> Addle: just wanted to update for anyone whom it may help that linking the apache config files from config-enabled did the trick.  According to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin the conf.d folder is no longer loaded by apache. Unfortunately the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/httpd.html have no mention of this, or even of the existence of conf-enabled dir...
<Bulent09> Hi I upgraded to 13.10 from 04.13 Xfce gnome-volume-icon, but there is a solution there but does not work for
<Addle> amichair: There's a link at the bottom of that page to report errors in the documentation that might be useful to get it fixed.
<amichair> Addle: will do
<amichair> Addle: bug #1242622
<ubottu> bug 1242622 in Ubuntu Server Guide "apache configuration directories should be updated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242622
<Addle> amichair: Looks good! Thanks.
<nevsky> hello, I couldn't upgrade to 13.10 and looking for some help. Am I right here?
<Addle> Well, I'm out. See you fine folks tomorrow.
<yossarianuk> goodbye Addle:
<Addle> nevsky: You're in a good place to find help, yes. :)  State your problem and hopefully someone will pick up the torch and help you.
<nevsky> thanks, when I tried to upgrade to 13.10 the upgrade-process got interrupted and everything was put back to the previous state: was not able to upgrade...
<nevsky> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. This can be caused by:
<nevsky> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<nevsky> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<nevsky> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<FloodBotK1> nevsky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<littlebit> hi people,
<littlebit> I have a hp LaserJet P2015n on my network. And I need a little assistance in installing a printer for the first time on kubuntu please
<chachan> littlebit, System Settings > Printers
<chachan> did you get there already?
<littlebit> chachan: yes I did
<littlebit> chachan: and then?
<chachan> littlebit, did you try adding it?
<chachan> clicking the "click to add a new printer" or so
<littlebit> chachan: yes I did try adding it, but kubuntu says that host is not reachable. Although I made sure that the printer has power and network.
<yossarianuk> littlebit: try and nmap the IP of the printer...
<chachan> littlebit, are you able to ping the printer from the host you're trying to connect to?
<chachan> ok
<littlebit> chachan: I did nmap on it. it went fine
<chachan> ok
<littlebit> ping went well to
<littlebit> i'm sure that  I'am missing something little
<chachan> littlebit, did you install the HP drivers?
<littlebit> chachan: already installed, my first question is: what do I choose? "ipp", "ipps" ....?
<chachan> littlebit, did you install hpijs-ppds?
<chachan> littlebit, well, you better try which fits better with the printer
<chachan> :)
<littlebit> chachan: true, but what do I enter under "queue"
<littlebit> chachan: hpijs-ppds is not installed. Installing it now
<chachan> littlebit, http://openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_P2015 says that printer uses PPD
<chachan> littlebit, did you try leaving empty the queue field or whatever is?
<Harbort> Hey, I would like to report a bug in the installation of kubuntu, but I couldn't find on the website how to do that
<tsimpson> Harbort: what's the issue?
<Harbort> It's a problem of how the grub installation has been customised
<Harbort> At least when installing in EFI mode
<Harbort> it creates EFI/kubuntu folder
<Harbort> but somehow, it is still configured to go look for EFI\ubuntu
<Harbort> although I don't know where
<Harbort> does it make sense?
<tsimpson> bug #1242417
<ubottu> bug 1242417 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "UEFI install broken on Kubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242417
<tsimpson> Harbort: ^
<Harbort> tsimpson: indeed, thanks
<Harbort> hopefully, it will get fixed soon (although the quick fix is easy)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mizoe> i have install dot net and visual studio, how can i have access to msbuild now?
<yossarianuk> Harbort: please mark on the big report that the bug effects you...
<yossarianuk> ps the 'fix' is a workaround...
<yossarianuk> (i did the bug report btw)
<LeeJunFan> Is it normal for the new network plasmoid to not remember any of the old network plasmoid networks? This really sucks. I have a ton of wireless networks with no passwords now.
<LeeJunFan> Oh, and VPN's :(
<LeeJunFan> Okay. Found most of them from the /etc/NetworkManager dir.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. the vpns are listed if you enable the vpn tab in nm settings , but the pws have to be added manually
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: thanks. I got them all back. I had re-installed my system and expected them to be in my $HOME dir. As soon as I copied from my backup of /etc/NetworkManager they all came back. Didn't even have to log out.
<LeeJunFan> I didn't even need my pw's.
<BluesKaj> \lee and the when connected via vpn the "not connected red circle indicator appears on top of the connected icon , on ethernet at least
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. ^
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. that's good to hear about alkl the pws and vpn servers
<BluesKaj> alkl=all
<Fruit> unfortunately that means that all your passwords are stored outside any ecryptfs encrypted /home you might have
<Harbort> yossarianuk: Done!
<yossarianuk> good stuff !
<yossarianuk> (the more people that report it the better) - there are lots of ppl with same isssue on their google+ 'hel' page
<yossarianuk> *help*
<BluesKaj> Fruit.  a home user , not worried about encrypted pws
<Fruit> encryption is useful for your personal laptop as well
<LeeJunFan> Fruit: That's true. I'll have to move that to my /home partition (luks) and link it.
<BluesKaj> encyption is useful ? why , it's nothing a pita for ppl like me
<Fruit> I'd like my personal files to stay personal, even if I lose my lappy
<LeeJunFan> It's useful if your machine is ever lost or stolen and you have sensitive data on there, especially if you have data belonging to other people (clients you work for).
<Fruit> and with ecryptfs it's completely hassle-free
<LeeJunFan> I personally prefer luks as ecryptfs has burned me several times with random access to large files. It crawls and can pretty much lock the system up when using torrent or virtual machines.
<BluesKaj> my experience with encyption was not a good one , so despite the secutity risk you guys may think it is , I'll take my chances
<Fruit> yeah I may switch to luks some day
<aboudreault> anyone has some recommendation about kubuntu vs netrunner ?
<BluesKaj> netrunner is a nice OS , so is kubuntu , depends on what you want . Netrunner has a lot of networking apps that kubuntu doesn't come with by default , and the app meniu is different , some gtk network apps a swell
<BluesKaj> aboudreault.^
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, ok,
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, for a developer,/advanced linux user... I think both are also appropriate?
<yossarianuk> Harbort: not sure if you just commented on the bug report - can you also click ' this bug effects me' also if you already haven't...
<BluesKaj> aboudreault. I have both installed , but I tend to use Kubuntu mostly
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, no particular reason?
<BluesKaj> aboudreault. mainly because I'm usually testing kubuntu dev releases
<BluesKaj> for example I'm already running 14.04 , but it's still mostly 13.10 with new name in reality
<aboudreault> ok
<Harbort> yossarianuk: I had only commented (didn't see the affect me link at the top)
<yossarianuk> Harbort: thanks
<yossarianuk> i'm in the #kubuntu-devel room also people are looking at it .
<nevsky> Hi there, my upgrade to 13.10 didn't work, it interupted the process and stopped
<nevsky> can anybody help please?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: you have a terminal open?
<nevsky> yes
<nevsky> LeeJunFan : I have one open
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: what shall I do?
<LeeJunFan> you're going to want to be root, sudo -i
<nevsky> okay
<LeeJunFan> Then try: apt-get -f install
<LeeJunFan> To finish up any half-configured/installed packages.
<shadeslayer> nevsky: also, that's not enough info
<nevsky> it sayed nothing to be done
<shadeslayer> what exactly happened? Can you pastebin some sort of error? maybe logs from /var/log
<shadeslayer> check /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<shadeslayer> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
<nevsky> okay
<nevsky> shall I paste that?
<nevsky> what exactly would you need to help me?
<LeeJunFan> To know where and why it stopped, to figure out what state it left your machine in.
<LeeJunFan> most likely the apt.log is going to give us what we want to know.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan did you check my paste?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: didn't get a link to it.
<nevsky> http://pastebin.kde.org/p1vn4vrk8#
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: now?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: yeah. I see it now.
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: It hasn't yet done anything to your system, which is good. At least it's better than leaving it 1/2 updated.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: yes, you are right. But can I do next?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: unfortunately, it doesn't really say anythign useful about why it failed.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: shall I paste somthing from the /var/log ?
<LeeJunFan> There's a good chance that you have installed packages from other sources that are in conflict with packages that need to be replaced to upgrade. Probably from ppa's.
<nevsky> yes, but I clicked them off at the source-manager
<nevsky> still didn't work
<LeeJunFan> You would actually have to remove the packages that were installed previously from ppa to resolve the issues.
<LeeJunFan> dpkg -l | grep ppa
<LeeJunFan> Should give you a list that's mostly filtered.
<nevsky> http://pastebin.kde.org/pajaejveh
<nevsky> that is my list
<nevsky> do you see anything?
<LeeJunFan> Your best bet is to use the ppa-purge command to remove anything from any of the ppa's you had previously enabled.
<LeeJunFan> lines 3-11 are all ppa packages.
<nevsky> should I remove them by using ppa-purge?
<root______> hi
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: that would be best because it should re-install any packages that have been replaced.
<BluesKaj> nevsky. you can also open /etc/apt/sources.list.d as root and remove the ppas there
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but he needs to remove the packages previously installed as well, as they are conflicting with his ability to upgrade.
<__Ercan__> 1
<LeeJunFan> Not just the sources
<nevsky> okay, what was the command I have to type in again?
<nevsky> ppa -purge "name"   ?
<BluesKaj> ppl forget to update upgrade before the release upgrade which also mucks up the install , sometimes ...and muon for some reason doesn't always drop the ppas when removed in sources
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: yes, the ppa name.
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: just run ppa-purge by itself to get the syntax/help
<BluesKaj> nevsky. make sure the ppas aren't listed or enabled in muon settings>sources
<nevsky> okay
<LeeJunFan> ppa-purge should disable it. It may need it to be enabled in order for it to match packages from the PPA in the apt cache.
<BluesKaj> ppas in the sources.list and package mangement is becoming messy ...this problem is getting worse
<LeeJunFan> Yeah. I would think the update procedure should automatically ppa-purge everything first.
<nevsky> sorry, I'm getting confused now
<nevsky> what should I do next please?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: cd to /etc/apt/sources.list.d, ls, then cat the file for a ppa source
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: gimme a min to get a paste ready to help you.
<nevsky> okay
<BluesKaj> could use the run command , alt+F2  to open /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<BluesKaj> kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<nevsky> what to do with that list?
<BluesKaj> those are your ppas, nevsky , if they haven't been purged yet
<BluesKaj> delete them
<nevsky> okay, but LeeJunFan said not just by deleting
<LeeJunFan> http://pastebin.kde.org/p3v1eveew
<nevsky> I should use ppa-purge, right?
<LeeJunFan> Yes. Don't just delete your sources, the packages previously installed will remain, and those are your problem.
<LeeJunFan> In fact you should use ppa-purge rather than removing your sources. ppa-purge will disable them.
<BluesKaj> hmm, haven't had that problem after removing ppas
<BluesKaj> but cleaning house is a good thing
<BluesKaj> nevsky. for safety's sake follow LeeJunFan 's commands and advice , I didn't mean to confuse the situation
<nevsky> okay thanks
<nevsky> I try now
<LeeJunFan> Once you get the ppa's purged, you should be able to proceed with update. I've got to run out now, but I'll be back within an hour.
<BluesKaj> BBL , as well , lunchtime
<nevsky> sorry, LeeJunFan, it doesn't work.
<nevsky> I have to leave now as well
<nevsky> but come back in appr. 3 hours
<nevsky> try agian
<nevsky> thanks so far
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: man, nevsky takes a long lunch. lol
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. maybe he's at work , and needs to some done :)
<BluesKaj> get some done that is
<aboudreault> BluesKaj, is there any alternate install disk image for 13.10?
<tsimpson> aboudreault: nope
<aboudreault> ok
<BluesKaj> aboudreault. unless you use the server edition then install the desktop
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, the server image. Just install the minimum then install kubuntu-desktop package after setup.
<aboudreault> I have in mind that the desktop install is limited. ie. partitionning (lvm), encrypted home etc. is this still valid?
<tsimpson> that should no longer be the case, that's why the alternate installer was scrapped
<aboudreault> alright. cool.
<LeeJunFan> The graphical one seems to have lvm and encryption now. However, it failed while trying to set up the luks, so I ended up setting up luks by hand from the live desktop, then ran the installer.
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, with 13.10?
<LeeJunFan> Yeah. Maybe you'll have better luck.
<aboudreault> ok
<LeeJunFan> I set up ext2 /boot, btrfs /, and was going to do /home with luks and it said it couldn't create the key.
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, out of curiosity, why ext2 for /boot ?
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: old habit mostly I guess. lol. Boot is rarely ever written to, so journaling isn't really a big deal. I actually tried using btrfs for /boot too, since grub 2 is supposed to support it, but grub-install failed during setup when using btrfs.
<zacarias> How do you share your intenet connection via wi-fi? For instance, if you have a connection which comes from a USB broadband router or from ethernet and you want to share it via wi-fi with other computers, smartphones, etc?
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, ok.
<LeeJunFan> mountall doesn't seem to like btrfs with luks either. During boot it asks for the password and opens the encrypted volume but it doesn't get mounted. After my system boots I have to switch virtual terminals and mount /home before I log into kde.
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know how to get 64bit google earth working on 13.10 ??
<Whiskey`Wonka> installing via dpkg ays unresolved depends but doesnt say what they are
<LeeJunFan> zacarias: the only way I know of (someone correct me if I'm wrong) is to use hostapd. It's kind of an in-depth procedure which requires a decent understanding of lan networking, dhcp and dns server.
<LeeJunFan> zacarias: I suppose you could set up an ad-hoc network as well, but you'd still have to do all the networking stuff. Turning on forwarding, iptables for the NAT, DHCP to hand out IP addresses.
<frosted> Hi guys
<frosted> Anyone know how to remove the read only flag from a usb flash drive , I can't even format it....
<LeeJunFan> frosted: It could be that a fault was detected on the flash drive and the firmware put it into read only mode to keep it from losing more data. If that's the case then it's time for a new one.
<SunTsu> frosted: what LeeJunFan said. Seen that too often. If it is a configurable read only flag then there is a switch to toggle it. If there is no switch you better get a new usb drive and backup your existing one
<frosted> o.0 I thought it might be the case, I was trying to format it in gparted when it just went bonkers
<BluesKaj> well if it's read only , how does he back it up ?
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: er, it is _read_ only, not _write_ only
<frosted> BluesKaj: ^^ I can still read it hahaha
<BluesKaj> odd , why did I think read only meant just that , copy is differnt to me than read only
<frosted> What is the lba flag for ?
<zacarias> how do you resolve broken packages to perform a release upgrade?
<BluesKaj> zacarias. di you update /upgrade/dist-upgrade before doing release-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> zacarias. and purge-ppa
<zacarias> BluesKaj: Yes. I still get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6278417/
<BluesKaj> zacarias. this should take care of your problem http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do ...BBL
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: I just failed creating an encrypted volume during setup (trying to figure it out in a virtual machine to submit a bug report).
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, btrfs ?
<LeeJunFan> No. ext4. Doesn't even get to the point where I'd set up a filesystem on the encrypted volume. As soon as I choose free space and choose it to be encrypted volume, I get a can't create key error.
<aboudreault> ok :(
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: I'm going to try the server image in a minute to figure out if the error is with the debian installer or kubuntu. ubiquity or whatever.
<aboudreault> ok
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: server install seems to work fine.
<Torch> how can i tell pulseaduio to output sound not through the headphones but through th speakers?
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, ok. since the desktop is download, I think I'll give it a try tonight and if it fails, will simply encrypt things manually.
<aboudreault> should I use luks  or ecrypt?
<LeeJunFan> That's what I ended up doing. I booted to live desktop, use cfdisk to create the partitions, then just did the cryptsetup by hand. Dont forget your crypttab and fstab stuff.
<dolomite> Torch what's your setup?
<Torch> dolomite: kubuntu 12.04, lateste KDE. on board realtek sound.
<dolomite> Torch are the headphones connected to the headphone jack?
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: ecrypt is easier to set up because it's only file encryption, but luks is the better performer. ecryptfs can choke hard on random access to large files such as virtual machien storage and torrents.
<Torch> dolomite: sure.
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, thanks, will use luks.
<dolomite> Torch if you run alsamixer from konsole
<dolomite> there should be a slider for the headphones
<Torch> dolomite: there is
<dolomite> if you manipulate that does it achieve what you want?
<Torch> dolomite: it sets the headphone volume, not surprisingly. what i want is make PA output sound to the speakers.
<Torch> dolomite: there's indeed "heaphones" and "stereo output" in the pavucontrol utility, but whatever i do there has no effect
<dolomite> Torch ok so your original question was misleading. I thought you want to mute headphones and use speakers only
<Torch> dolomite: sorry about that
<dolomite> so your speakers are not outputting sound?
<Torch> dolomite: that's exactly the problem, yes. and my assumption is PA is confiugered to exclusively use the headphones and that is what i am trying to change.
<Torch> dolomite: or even FIND where this config could be.
<dolomite> Torch it may be that the card is set to use headphones exclusively when they're plugged in, which is not uncommon
<dolomite> Torch in alsamixer are there other sliders for "master ..." or something?
<Torch> dolomite: lots of em ;-)
<Torch> dolomite: looks like i think it always has been looking
<Torch> dolomite: unplugging the headphones has no audible effect
<dolomite> just to test make sure they're not muted and turned all the way up. any change?
<Torch> rear mic and front mic are muted as they should be, i think
<dolomite> yes
<Torch> dolomite: rest looks ok
<dolomite> ok and there is no MM below any of the sliders
<Torch> "line" was muted, just changed that (shouldn't be, i think). no change.
<dolomite> hmm
<dolomite> is this a 5.1 card or is there just one output for speakers?
<Torch> dolomite: i have stereo speakers connected if that's the question
<Torch> dolomite: it's a standard realtek 5.1 onboard sound thingie
<dolomite> ok and if you go to the sound settings ("multimedia") in system settings
<Torch> yep, got that?
<dolomite> under phonon and the audio hardware tab
<dolomite> what is the profile?
<Torch> "analog stereo duplex"
<dolomite> do any of the other options work? cumbersome I know...
<Torch> no, been playing around with that already
<dolomite> ok
<dolomite> one more thing
<dolomite> in alsamixer
<dolomite> is there a "stereo upmix" option?
<Torch> no
<dolomite> is there any sort of toggle between front/surround/back etc?
<Torch> i can't see any such thing, no
<dolomite> sorry I've taken you through the troubleshooting I usually go through. Someone else should be able to help more
<Torch> dolomite: thank you.
<Torch> i wish there was some usable documentation on this whole mess. the kubuntu docs seem outdated and pertaining to gnome, the PA docs are plain terrible IMHO
<dolomite> Torch one thing I see searching online is there might be an alt driver for it
<dolomite> in the K menu you can search for "additional driver"
<Torch> uhm, wouldn't that mean installing a new alsa module for the sound card?
<Torch> it's been working with the sandard module for years just fine.
<dolomite> ok so it just recently stopped working?
<Torch> yes, been trying to get the headphones and mike to work for audioconferencing
<Torch> no idea what i did in the end to make it working
<Torch> s,working,work,
<Torch> anyway, no speakers now for me :-((
<Torch> i'll play around a little more and see if i accidentally fix what i broke.
<Torch> thanks again.
<dolomite> sorry I could not be of more help Torch. someone has most likely had the same issue and I see a lot of talk of it on google
<mr-digital> can anyone help with a wifi issue?
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: possibly, depending on what the problem is :) but if i can't i'm sure someone else here can, sometimes you just have to wait a little while
<mr-digital> ok. im using ath9k driver for atheros wifi, and the internet is running VERY Slow
<mr-digital> and the connection speed the wifi is connecting at is 1mb/s instead of the N Speed
<denl> hallo iedereen
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: see if that helps
<mr-digital> ok holdon
<Addle> Well, this is really odd. The IM Contact List widget won't bring up the list, launching system settings says: "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/systemsettings'", though I can launch it on the command line, and apps everywhere refuse to load from the menu. Was working fine when I went to bed.
<dolomite> mr-digital also this thread has lots of info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746326
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: actually, the big one is hardware encryption. You need to make a file /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf and put this in it "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" - no quotes. Then reboot
<dolomite> exactly LeeJunFan :)
<denl> Where can i change the setting ? This for automatic  hibernate whene i close me laptop
<dolomite> denl system settings>power management
<mr-digital> LeeJunFan i tried the the nohwcrypt=1
<mr-digital> i get an error during bootup saying invaild option
<mr-digital> perhaps its the ath9k driver?
<nevsky> LeeJunFan?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: yeah, I'm here.
<mr-digital> LeeJunFan any ideas why i get option invaild when i do that?
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: that shouldn't happen.
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: hmm...i use a completely different wireless chipset but i can't connect to the 802.11n network here either :( i'll have to look around a bit more and see if it's a problem with my chipset or with 802.11n support
<mr-digital> ill type the exact error
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: sure you have the ath9k.conf file exactly as I typed?
<nevsky> thanks God :)
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: the only thing that file should contain is: options ath9k nohwcrypt=1
<nevsky> I try again what you wrote and tell you what doesn't work, okay LeeJunFan?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: did purge not work?
<mr-digital> FATAL error inserting ath9k /lib/modules/3.2.0-19-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k.ko unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter see demsg
<mr-digital> if i remove the that line from ath9k.conf it works fine
<mr-digital> but slow speed
<mr-digital> oops
<nevsky> it did not work I think I couldn't figure out the right ppa or so, LeeJunFan
<mr-digital> holdon
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: it's also possible that it won't work if you've already turned off the PPA you want to purge. Another option would be to manually remove any of those listed ppa packages with apt-get remove [packagename]
<mr-digital> internet fixed
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: and the fix was?
<mr-digital> i accidetly put a - instead of =
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: okay, maybe that's it. I couldn't find that in moun-packet-managaer as well
<mr-digital> why is that causing issue?
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: cool. So it's working fast now?
<mr-digital> the hwcrypt
<nevsky> do you think I should autoremove it?
<mr-digital> yes
<mr-digital> LeeJunFan, do you recommend any websites to help a windows to ubuntu convert?
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: the mailing lists, forums, and IRC are going to be your best bet. Nothing is going to be able to teach you what you need to know and omit what you don't. It'll just take time.
<LeeJunFan> Tackle one thing at a time.
<mr-digital> well i have used linux alot before in the past
<mr-digital> just need program recommendations
<LeeJunFan> nevsky:  I don't think autoremove will remove those unless whatever programs that depended on them have been removed already.
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: oh. I can't think of any off the top of my head. I usually google for things as needed like, "linux photo editing" or something along those lines when looking for apps.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: okay. Here, if you could have a short climpse at that: http://pastebin.kde.org/payzomwsz . Maybe there is something you recoginice?
<arthurfiggis> weird...i'm not even seeing my wireless ap's 802.11n network even with the ssid being broadcast...i guess i have wireless problems i didn't know i had :P
<mr-digital> most app i need is a photoshop alternative
<Addle> I logged out and back in and now all the programs launch and the IM contacts come up. But I'd *really* love to know why it broke overnight like that. Oh well.
<LeeJunFan> mr-digital: funny story. I just installed 13.10 the other day, my Internet is slow too. I hadn't yet done the configs for ath9k. Didn't even dawn on me until you asked about yours.
<Addle> mr-digital: Gimp is pretty good
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: what sort of programs are you looking for? that much i can help with, i switched to linux for the free software :) in the case of photoshop...gimp or krita would be the best ones i could recommend
<mr-digital> gimp is kinda hard to use imo
<Addle> mr-digital: You're probably just really used to Photoshop. I'd say Photoshop is quite hard to use at first, as well.
<Addle> mr-digital: Not that Gimp is perfect, or anything :)
<mr-digital> addle yes i am
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: that just tells me do-release failed not which packages.
<mr-digital> LeeJunFan i actually didnt install 12.04 yet im using the LiveCD (figured it was easier to work out the drivers that was instead of installing first then pulling hair out
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: maybe try grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: well 13.10 (the version i'm using) comes with a recent release of krita, and that's actually gotten quite good...i don't know if it would be easier or harder for you to use, depends on one's preference i guess, but with krita i found it fairly easy to start up and get going with
<keithzg> So, the cover switch alt-tab effect is broken in 13.10, then? At very least it makes no difference if I enable or disable it . . .
<Addle> mr-digital: There's also Inkscape, though that's for vector drawings, but good to mention.
<LeeJunFan> Addle, mr-digital: Yeah. I find photoshop and illustrator harder to use because I've been using gimp and inkscape since pre 2k.
<mr-digital> arthurfiggis: im on 12.04 because its the recommended version for my PC (im actually using ubuntu)
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Hm, Krita does look pretty good, actually. Nice to have an alternative. Thanks for the pointer. :)
<mr-digital> but kubuntu is same as ubuntu but it uses KDE instead
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Oh, no problem...I haven't used either that or gimp much, i've been trying to more lately to restore old pictures that i've scanned and things like that...krita has gotten quite good, and as far as i know it's had proper, native cmyk support for some time now
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: ahh, well if krita doesn't come with your installation you can likely install it the same way you install other software :) or in a console, sudo apt-get install krita
<mr-digital> yup
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: that is what I get: http://pastebin.kde.org/pfcocaj8j
<mr-digital> right now im running off live-cd to make sure everything works correctly
<mr-digital> before making the plunge
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: that's always a good idea :)
<mr-digital> oh anyone recommend a IRC client?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: ouch. That's a lot of packages. I think the biggest problem is your x server stuff. Looks like you had installed something from a ppa for that too.
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: hmm...well there's a few that come with kde, like quassel :) what i'm using is chatzilla, it's just an addon for firefox that adds in irc support
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: yeah, looks like a lot of stuff
<nevsky> maybe I install everything new?
<Addle> mr-digital: I've quite enjoyed Quassel.
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: the ppa-purge example is how to remove that stuff. lol
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: sudo ppa-purge -p xorg-testing sarvatt
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: but it's possible that if you've already disabled the ppa through muon, that you might have to re-enable it and update your sources before you can purge it.
<nevsky> I get this: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: sarvatt xorg-testing
<BluesKaj> mr-digital. konversation is also one of the best irc clients. Personally prefer it over quassel ,xchat and kvirc
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: if you disabled it already you'll have to re-enable it, then update your soruces.
<Addle> That's what (among other things) I love about Linux. Choices! :)
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: Yes, konversation is probably the best KDE/QT-based one that i've tried, i always wondered why they defaulted to quassel instead :) but then again quassel has gotten much better
<arthurfiggis> i do wish they had kept the ia32-libs meta package, that was quite helpful for getting my printer drivers to work :( fortunately the same printer has a place you can plug in a usb stick with a pdf on it, but it was nice using it over the wireless
<BluesKaj> arthurfiggis. quassel isn't fugly as it once was , but I still don't care for the layout
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Something beyond what the rearranging can fix?
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: Yeah, I liked Konversation better because it was more of a traditional layout...chatzilla is very basic, but since i use firefox anyway and it does what i need, that's what i've been using lately :)
<BluesKaj> keithzg. yes
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: That might not work anyway. I see those appear to have been removed from the ppa launchpad site. Your only recourse may be to remove them manually with dpkg or apt; which could lead to a broken system. I know it can be fixed, but might be more trouble than it's worth.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: you are right, it doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. nevsky  would this work ?  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: I'd recommend making your backups of anything important at this point. Beyond this there's a high probability of re-installation or a broken system.
<nevsky> I did my backups already... by re-install you mean to make it new. everything get's lost?
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj, nevsky: afraid that won't work for him as ppa-purge can't remove the ppa it doesn't have the sources to, and the xorg-edgers he installed some time ago has been removed from the ppa site.
<keithzg> Sounds like a job for aptitude ;)
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. so it can't track the packages that are mucking up the install attempt and remove them ?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: yes. You can try to remove those packages manually and then run apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to re-install anything that's missing afterward.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: okay, and how do I proceed to remove them manually?
 * keithzg has never had a packaging/dependency problem that some manual dpkg and aptitude couldn't fix
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: right. We can see them in the log file for dist-upgrade, but it's all x.org. Trying to remove them is going to cause dependency hell for him. The easiest way I see out is dpkg -r --force
<LeeJunFan> keithzg: Nah. There's always a way, but talking someone else through that can be an investment.
 * BluesKaj nods, yeah makes sense , LeeJunFan
<keithzg> LeeJunFan: Fair enough, it can definitely be a rabbit hole.
<mr-digital> ok im going to backup what i need from my Windows partition and going to make the plunge! thanks for all your help!
<nevsky> LeeJunFan, BluesKaj: what shall I do next?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: you can run "sudo dpkg -r --force-all [package name]" for every package listed in that pastebin you sent me. That will remove those packages without testing if it's going to break another package.
<arthurfiggis> mr-digital: no problem, best of luck and if there are any problems this is one of the best places to stop by :)
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: After you've done that, run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to have it re-install anything that's needed to have a working system again.
<nevsky> roger
<nevsky> I shall proceed now
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: Anything after the word broken.... so "sudo dpkg -r --force-all libwayland-client0" should be your first one.
<Addle> yossarianuk: Well, looks like your bug report on the broken UEFI was not ignored! They're off and running with it. Awesome.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: it say's dpkg: warning: ... ignored; it is not installed
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: the second one seems to work
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: don't close anything, because (since your removing X) you probably wont' be able to open any new windows.
<nevsky> okay, so far, some work some not
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: strange that any would be missing, but more worried about the ones we know are there.
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: what if you try to remove libwayland0 ?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: rather than libwayland-client0, which you said failed?
<nevsky> that did work
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: :(
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: I boo booed. Butit's not a breaker. I should have had you removing the named package to the right. I apologize. Language barrier.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: why? :(
<nevsky> okay :)
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: so where it says "Broken libwayland-client0:amd64 Kollidiert mit on libwayland0", libwayland0 is the package to remove.
<LeeJunFan> It's saying libwayland-client0 is what it's trying to install, but it can't because the package on the right libwayland0 is conflicting with it, and libwayland-client0 isn't marked as a replacement for libwayland0.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: I think I'm through
<nevsky> I now re-install kde-desktop
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: You still have all your ppa sources disabled, right? Otherwise it may try to re-install some of them.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: no I en-abled them, because you said so earlier. Shall I disable them?
<LeeJunFan> yeah. They should be disabled now, or it might try to install some of them when you install kubuntu-desktop
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: you can cd to /etc/apt/sources.list.d and remove the files.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: and I don't have to disable then?
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: then run "sudo apt-get update"
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: if you delete the files, they are disabled.
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: but you still need to do "sudo apt-get update" in order to update the list of available packages.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: okay I did the update now comes the kde-dekstop
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: yes, now sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: it says I should use apt-get -f install
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: that'll work too I guess. I'd do -f install, then install kubuntu-desktop after just to make sure.
<nevsky> okay, it is running
<LeeJunFan> -f install does some of what I wanted kubuntu-desktop to do anyway. apt-get -f install fixes packages that have broken dependencies.
<nevsky> okay
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: shall we check again on the broken ?
<LeeJunFan> I'd run the kubuntu-desktop first. Just to make sure everything needed is installed.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: I did
<LeeJunFan> oh, then it's time to try do-release-upgrade again.
<nevsky> exciting
<LeeJunFan> :) fingers crossed.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: you are my hero!!! it started to download and will take some time now
<Strav> Hey! Can anyone tell me if installing qtcreator on ubuntu 13.10 involves a ton of unwanted packages (2.6gb in my case) such as dovecot, claws-mail, postfix and so on. It feels like the dependencies for qtcreator are really messed up.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: but I'm a bit worried about the broken issues...
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: those should be fixed now.
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: I'm bugging out to go home now. I'll be back on in 15 mins or so, after which time I'll be off/on periodically. Talk to you in a bit.
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: okay, that here will take some time anyhow
<Strav> Can anyone check out what dependencies selecting qtcreator for installation implies? (I'm really puzzled if there's something wrong with my system or if the deps are just wrong for this package)
<tsimpson> Strav: http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/qtcreator lists the (direct) dependencies
<tsimpson> Strav: it's probably the recommends chain, try with "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install qtcreator"
<Strav> tsimpson: well I've tried to unmark the "treat recommended as deps" in synaptic but it seems it wasn't taken into account.
<Strav> tsimpson: let me see if passing the argument directly to apt yields the same...
<tsimpson> I don't know about synaptic, it may be an application setting rather than changing the apt setting
<Strav> tsimpson: ... same problem.
<Strav> tsimpson: is the some apt command to sanitize it's state?
<tsimpson> there is "sudo apt-get check", but I doubt it'll help
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: Okay. I'm home. Still working?
<Strav> hell. the list of packages needed by qtcreator is just absurd: claws-mail, postfix, dovecot?!
<tsimpson> those certainly aren't needed directly by creator
<Strav> tsimpson: of course. Yet, this is part of the 2.5gb that apt-get --no-install-recommends gives me. Do you have something similar on your system (assuming you're on kubuntu 13.10)?
<Addle> Strav: That's odd, because I have qtcreator installed, but not postfix.
<tsimpson> Strav: I'm on 13.04 right now, but I've had creator installed since 12.04
<Addle> Strav: And I am on 13.10.
<tsimpson> I certainly don't remember it trying to pull in 2.5GB though
<Strav> It's kinda strage too, if I ask synaptic to show me the deps for qtcreator, it mentions: conflicts: qtcreator.
<Strav> Perhaps this is due to the fact that I have the kubuntu-backports repo enabled...
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: short way home :). yes it says 40 mins left
<nevsky> oh no 23
<nevsky> actually
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: okay. Well, I've got a wonderful winter snow storm warning tonight and snow for the next 4-5 days. So I've got to get out to the garage and drain and refill my cooling system on my truck or risk losing the new motor I just built for it. I'll check back in a few.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan. northern mich eh ? , northern ontario here ...not calling for snow , just rain
<robjloranger> has anyone else had an issue with firefox 24 suddenly taking a turn for ugly?
<robjloranger> it looked great this morning, after a fresh install of kubuntu 13.10. after letting updates run and a restart it looks like 1992
<Strav> hmm. it seems apt always tries to install suggested packages.
<BluesKaj> robjloranger. have you rebooted since ?, I had that happen to me last week after an upgrade , it reverted to my original settings after a reboot
<Strav> Had to manually change the flag in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<robjloranger> that's the strange part BluesKaj , afaik it was original settings earlier?
<robjloranger> are you saying another reboot may fix it?
<BluesKaj> robjloranger. it did for me
<robjloranger> ok, i'll try it and get back to you. thanks for the suggestion :)
<Strav> thanks to you guys. cya
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: yeah.
<robjloranger> Thanks BluesKaj, that did the trick. Very strange that is happened at all, but good now.
<robjloranger> Thanks for the help :)
<BluesKaj> robjloranger. NP :)
<robjloranger> I haven't used any nix in years and i gotta say it's looking good. And it got much easier to install, no more setting up drivers and researching scary things all over the internet
<robjloranger> although cli still has a place in my heart lol
<BluesKaj> welcome back then robjloranger , glad to have you aboard again :)
<robjloranger> i think that's what i liked about it initially, it was adventurous
<robjloranger> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> I've enjoyed the linux adventure (mostly ) so far , since '04 or thereabouts, robjloranger
<robjloranger> I remember the first time I installed it I had to download an installer onto floppy's and then use them to install in some old beast I had. That might have been '99
<robjloranger> I believe I also carried my tower, on foot, to my friends to use his internet
<BluesKaj> adventurous for sure :)
<Addle> hehe I remember installing Slackware from a zillion floppies somewhere around '93 or '94. The rest is history. :)
<robjloranger> I think the only thing I need windows, or an emulator, for is working on my gps map. The compiler I use is available for linux but it's an older version and I paid for the full version but only in win.
<BluesKaj> I didn't buy a home pc  til  '99 , took me almost 5 yrs to get bored with windows , knoppix live cd was my first try
<robjloranger> I think mine might have been Redhat, from some reference book in the library..
<robjloranger> I wish there was a gpsmapedit version for linux, that would be perfect. After playing around in kde all day, I booted into windows for something and it's sooo slow
<BluesKaj> robjloranger. garmin ?
<robjloranger> ya it's for garmin
<BluesKaj> !QLandkarteGT
<BluesKaj> !info | QLandkarteGT
<ubottu> 'QLandkarteGT' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<BluesKaj> odd ??
<robjloranger> oh i have qlgt
<Unit193> BluesKaj: Not really, syntax is wrong.
<Unit193> !info qlandkartegt
<ubottu> qlandkartegt (source: qlandkartegt): GPS mapping (GeoTiff and vector) and GPSr management. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0~dfsg0-2 (saucy), package size 4452 kB, installed size 9114 kB
<robjloranger> but can it create and edit shapefiles?
<BluesKaj> oops:)
<Unit193> robjloranger: You have that, but do you have qlandkartegt-garmin ?
<robjloranger> What I really need is a linux clone of global mapper
<robjloranger> oh, i don't think so, what is that?
<robjloranger> this is global mapper http://www.bluemarblegeo.com/products/global-mapper.php
<robjloranger> I do also have quantumGIS which is mostly what I need.
<robjloranger> I do most of my work with shape files, and then convert them to polish format and then into garmin img format. global mapper lets you work with shapes and export polish format. so it just streamlines things a bit
<BluesKaj> robjloranger. A collection of plugins for QLandkarteGT to talk to various Garmin GPS devices, including GPSMap60CSx, GPSMap76, eTrexH, eTrexLegend, Forerunner 305 and similar GPSr.
<BluesKaj> but i guess the globalmapper is not available for linux
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: how goes it?
<robjloranger> no, and it cost's a lot of money. even though it is called 'low-cost'
<robjloranger> but qgis and a few other utilities like mkgmap make it possible to do the same thing
<BluesKaj> robjloranger. I see , is this part of your work ?
<robjloranger> no, strictly a hobby. I made the map for myself to use, taking elements of other maps and leaving stuff I didn't want. I eventually made it publicly available so others could use it too. It's for outdoor/hiking use and is of Vancouver Island only.
<BluesKaj> <--- nosy old retired guy
<robjloranger> Most of it is based on government data and the rest is my own mapping. Some trails were used from OSM as I couldn't really map the whole island.
<BluesKaj> I figured you were a canuck when i saw shaw cable on your join  :)
<robjloranger> :) yep
<BluesKaj> <---40mi W of Sudbury
<robjloranger> cool, my dad is from gta. hamilton and welland. I can't remember which of the two he was originally from.
<Addle> <---- Ottawa, FYI
<BluesKaj> ok , time to take a break for today....dinner then some tv
<BluesKaj> later
<semistud2354> hey does anyone know how i can restor my old desktop configuration
<semistud2354> 13.10
<semistud2354> kubuntu?
<jalcine> semistud2354: you mean like a vanilla configuration or your previous setup?
<semistud2354> previous setup
<jalcine> If you don't have a backup of it, it'll be hard to help.
<semistud2354> i do have a back up
<semistud2354> kde crashed and it went to my old config
<jalcine> how's the backup set up?
<semistud2354> i dont know where the file is
<jalcine> is this for a specific application?
<semistud2354> nope when i log in
<semistud2354> it goes to a clean desktop
<semistud2354> i want my old desktop
<semistud2354> like the widgets
<semistud2354> and wallpaper
<semistud2354> i know it exists somewhere in my comp...
<Whiskey`Wonka> what happened to the old knetwork manager? ive now got 'connection editor' in its place (12.10->13.10)
<Addle> Whiskey`Wonka: The old one was deprecated.
<Whiskey`Wonka> I have nothing good to say about the choice
<Addle> Whiskey`Wonka: hehe I actually like the new stuff. You'll probably get used to it. Hopefully. :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> so now what does a person do for live scans and what not?
<Whiskey`Wonka> well im going to need to have at least the same features of the old one
<Whiskey`Wonka> all im seeing is 'active connections' and 'previous connections'
<Whiskey`Wonka> that doesnt do jack for me
<Addle> Whiskey`Wonka: Live scans, like seeing a list of WiFi access points? Should be just a left click on the widget in the system tray.
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope
<Whiskey`Wonka> ive got ^
<Addle> Whiskey`Wonka: Hm, should also be an "Unknown Connections" section. Is your WiFi off or something?
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope its up and running, i need ot connect to a ap im configuring and can not see it
<Addle> Whiskey`Wonka: Strange... Perhaps 'sudo apt-get install plasma-nm --reinstall' would fix that.
<Whiskey`Wonka> at the bottom ive got a green blob and a wrench that takes me to turn networking/wifi on/off and edit connections
<Whiskey`Wonka> ill try that
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh yay and google earth is still broken as hell
<Whiskey`Wonka> am i going to need to reboot for that ot take effect or should it have shut down the applet and restarted it?
<Whiskey`Wonka> should be a simple way to do that
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: it worked
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: great!
<nevsky> It gave me some error messages whilst installing though, but it seems to work
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: thank you sooo much
<LeeJunFan> nevsky: You're welcome.
<nevsky> I don't have a partition on my harddrive, so I would have lost everything installing it anew
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: is there still anything I should check or do, maybe the broken ppa's or so?
<LeeJunFan> maybe see if it says it needs to upgrade anything if you run apt-get -f install && apt-get dist-upgrade
<nevsky> LeeJunFan: it wanted the autoremove and deleted two minor things
<LeeJunFan> Then it's all set.
<nevsky> yeah, it really seems so
<nevsky> you made me happy today, LeeJunFan, hope you coping fine with the snow
<nevsky> If I could help I would
#kubuntu 2013-10-22
<aboudreault> looks like we can't setup LVM via the desktop install :/
<aboudreault> hmm, wrong. but not in Manual. will check the other menu
<aboudreault> damn, we can only select Guided LVM
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: Ah. I wonder if that's why encrypted wouldn't work also.
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: maybe not in manual.
<Bechill> muon has got to be about the slowest thing ever
<LeeJunFan> I never use it. apt-get and apt-cache are all I ever use.
<Bechill> Usually the same for me, but I thought I'd try it
<LeeJunFan> I actually tried to use it today in an effort to see on my screen what someone else saw on theirs, to help them out and as soon as I tried to click a ppa source it crashed. lol
<Bechill> it crashed the first 3 launches for me, directly after starting to type in the search bar
<niner> Anyone around with an understanding of grub issues?   A coworker's dualboot laptop is hosed, and I'm at a loss.
<LeeJunFan> niner: possibly. Elaborate on "hosed".
<niner> LeeJunFan:    Background is here: http://marissa-rae.tumblr.com/post/64732292193/kubuntu-help     TL:DR She was updating to 13, grub problems--- add live CD and now she's in an odd place.
<niner> I do mostly FreeBSD/Solaris, so I'm not familiar with this sort of thing.
<LeeJunFan> niner: The grub chainloader is kind of a failsafe option for the upgrade path from grub1 to grub2. Instead of replacing grub with grub2 it installs grub2 and allows grub1 to chainload grub2, so she can make sure grub2 works before removing grub.
<niner> So is there a relevant part of the FM that's relevant, so that I may RTFM further?
<LeeJunFan> Personally, I'd just remove grub and work with grub2. This is probably also why she doesn't get the windows option or menu to display. grub2-update uses different config file syntax.
<niner> Even my friend @ Canonical was all "Wow, that's fucked."
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LeeJunFan> If chainloading works, I'd just remove grub then update-grub2 then grub-install /dev/sda
<LeeJunFan> I'm confused that her machine would have grub1 on it in the first place. That's pretty old.
<LeeJunFan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<niner> Again, I dunno.
<niner> I deal with Centos/RHEL at work, FreeBSD/Solaris at home--- I do have an XUbuntu install, tried to break it, but I'm not dual booting so I couldn't replicate.
<niner> Thanks for the suggestion/explanation.
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, if I want LVM, I have no choice to select guided, which put all the disk size on / :(
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, that sucks. If you want a GUI way to do it you're going to have to boot the live desktop, install KVPM and use that I guess. I don't know if that does encryption on top of that though.
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: I didn't use lvm this time because it's redundant to the features available in btrfs, which has its own problems too.
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: you can always command-line it, but it's a bit tedious to command line lvm groups/volumes.
<aboudreault> big regression in my opinion. I'll have to install everything guided with lvm with a disabled home encryption, then shrink and remake my partition of lvm, modify all the mounting points and setup my home encryption manually
<aboudreault> I know how to do it... I'm just surprised that alternate install is no more available. It was so perfect and straightforward
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, anyway, thanks for your time.
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: I just skipped /home during setup on mine. After install was done I created the luks volume, setup crypttab and fstab, then moved my $HOME data to the encrypted volume.
<aboudreault> yeah
<aboudreault> I wonder if I could disable easily my current home encryption?
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: you can't disable it, but you should be able to tell the installer to ignore it.
<aboudreault> Yes
<LeeJunFan> Just don't mark it for use, don't give it a mountpoint - and make sure it's not set to F for format before you hit next.
<aboudreault> will check this tomorrow. gtg. thanks
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: later. Good luck.
<JMichaelX> wow, i just discovered that flash videos are barely playable on one of my machines, after the upgrade to saucy
<excognac> hi all. why sudo shutdown +n (n>120) bugs always in kubuntu 12.04 kde 4.11?
<excognac> does it supposed to be kdesudo shutdown +n?
<goodtime> excognac: i just reboot  as root , that always seems to work for mee
<goodtime> me*
<excognac> goodtime: yeah, my case is about going to sleep. in the dawn there is always a bug message I cba to care about, so I rudely press th power button
<goodtime> hmmm sounds like theres a real problem then
<goodtime> i dont think i have a answer then , sorry man ...
<eagles0513875> hey guys is there anythign special i need to do to get dual output working over hdmi
<eagles0513875> im on 13.10
<goodtime> try going to settings and in your display there should be the setting for it
<goodtime> eagles0513875:
<eagles0513875> goodtime: there isnt
<eagles0513875> goodtime: xrandr isnt picking up the monitor even
<goodtime> hmmm
<goodtime> then im going to try to hook up another monitor i have and ill let you know how i did it eagles0513875
<valorie> eagles0513875: alt+f2 Kscreen
<valorie> does that show you your correct configuration?
<eagles0513875> vadviktor: i have it up in system settings and its not even showing a 2nd monitor
<goodtime> ive noticed that also eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> meant valorie
<goodtime> i might send a blog to kde
<goodtime> yes im going to
<eagles0513875> goodtime: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3056/how-do-i-use-a-second-hdmi-connected-monitor
<eagles0513875> tried that even xrandr didnt pickup the monitor
<eagles0513875> i wonder if i switch to vga as the monitor supports vga as well
<eagles0513875> brb
<goodtime> kk
<eagles0513875> going to check the bios really quickly
<goodtime> good idea
<eagles0513875> goodtime: ok changed a setting in the bios to auto detect, the output
<eagles0513875> goodtime: also tested with vga instead of hdmi and still same issue
<goodtime> ahhh good work
<eagles0513875> goodtime: are you on an intel integrated graphics chipset
<goodtime> no i have a 32bit AMD 64
<eagles0513875> goodtime: graphics im saying
<eagles0513875> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)  that is my graphics controller
<goodtime> Sysinfo for 'goodtime': Linux 3.2.0-55-generic-pae running KDE Development Platform 4.8.5 (4.8.5), CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core TK-53 at 800 MHz (1607 bogomips), HD: 201/300GB, RAM: 2315/2454MB, 147 proc's, 1.23h up
<eagles0513875> and graaphics
<goodtime> hmm good question idk
<goodtime> lol
<goodtime> someone gave me this laptop for free so ive never realy looked into it yet
<eagles0513875> goodtime: lspci should show you
<goodtime> im saveing up for a good desktop
<goodtime> oh ok
<eagles0513875> i find this interesting for my audio device 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<eagles0513875> a xeon proc lol for audio
<goodtime> 00:03.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)
<eagles0513875> hey jalcine_
<goodtime> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<eagles0513875> ahh yes i had a go 6150 in an old hp laptop
<goodtime> so these graphics arnt too bad i guess for a old lappy
<eagles0513875> no
<goodtime> yeah this 12.04 beta seems to have alot of crash issues with no real reasons for it at all
<goodtime> i seem to reboot to fix it lol
<goodtime> alot
<goodtime> im prob just going to install 13.10
<goodtime> i just like the fact that 12.04 have many years of support
<goodtime> has*
<eagles0513875> 12.04
<goodtime> yes
<eagles0513875> you sure you are still on the beta
<goodtime> 5 years of updates
<eagles0513875> have you not updated the packages since its been released
<goodtime> uhh i thought i did
<goodtime> hmmmm
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<goodtime> ok
<eagles0513875> you must have lots of updates lol
<eagles0513875> valorie: do you have any other ideas or suggestions about dual screen out put
<goodtime> eagles0513875: everything is up yto date now i guess ill reboot and see if there are any changes now
<goodtime> brb
<valorie> no, kscreen has been excellent
<eagles0513875> i installed 13.04 then upgraded to 13.10
<valorie> but if you've gone through the xrandr man page
<valorie> that's pretty low level, right there
<eagles0513875> ok
<Guest43576> hi, I have already installed windows 7 on my 80 Gb HDD as on one partition that is 80Gb. Now can i boot from live kubuntu cd and resize the windows partition to 40Gb, make swap partition and a new ext4 partition, install kubuntu on it and still my windows partition data will remain as such with no harm done?
<Guest43576> crose post for more views 6
<goodtime> as long as you have grub installed and updated it will work Guest43576
<goodtime> i actuly like windows 8
<Guest43576> goodtime,  if i resize the windows partition by ubuntu partition manager. will i loose data?
<goodtime> it seems better than OSX  anyways
<goodtime> i dont think you will Guest43576
<goodtime> but if you will it should tell you that your going to lose data if it does
<goodtime> so you will have a fighting chance to abort
<Guest43576> k
<Guest43576> it didnt told me that.
<Guest43576> in progress
<goodtime> ok i think your good then
<Guest43576> k
<Guest43576> wish me luck
<goodtime> good luck Guest43576
<Guest43576> is a  seperate swap partition better or swap-file better or compress swap in ram better?
<Guest43576> goodtime,  thx
<goodtime> yw Guest43576
<Guest43576> the partition moveing is very slow though.
<Guest43576> very
<goodtime> that just meen its doing a good job
<goodtime> prob because your saveing everything so that takes awhile
<goodtime> just let her run
<Emery> Guest43576, The new kernels actually have memory compression
<Emery> Also look into Zram if you have a lower end machine :)
<eagles0513875> Emery: i use zram compression on my android phone and it makes a world of difference
<Emery> It's fantastic, we use it server side here, I didn't implement it personally but I've read into it
<goodtime> i cant seem to install  Z ram hmmm
<goodtime> zram*
<goodtime> Zram* lol
<Emery> http://askubuntu.com/questions/302447/how-to-install-zram-on-ubuntu-13-04
<yossarianuk> is chrome fixed for (k)Ubuntu 13.10 yet ?
<yossarianuk> anyone know?
<hateball> yossarianuk: Fixed how?
<hateball> I'm running Chromium, and it works like it ever did
<Emery> yossarianuk, I've noticed official chrome is broken also
<Emery> titles are missing on tabs
<yossarianuk> chrome is noty able to install (at least on 32bit on 13.10)
<yossarianuk> dep errors
<yossarianuk> from a new install
<Emery> oh I have it installed
<Emery> yossarianuk, are you using a 64bit machine ?
<yossarianuk> Emery: I do on my desktops - they are 13.04 at the min
<yossarianuk> I have a ubuntu 13.10 32bit netbook
<yossarianuk> Chrome not able to install...
<Emery> yossarianuk, are you using the chrome repos
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<yossarianuk> Emery: just updated a kubuntu 64 bit system
<yossarianuk> chrome was fine on that
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yossarianuk> yep - 32bt version of chrome is still broken on ubuntu 13.10......
<yossarianuk> dep errors with lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 libc3-i386
<jalcine> hey Emery
<jalcine> hey eagles0513875
<jalcine> sorry Emery :(
<Emery> hey
<Emery> sorry?
<rance> I upgraded to 13.10 yesterday and everthing looked flawless untill this morning.  I have some ssh scripts that login via keys that do not work anymore.
<lordievader> rance: What is the error?
<rance> don't get an error, just 0 byte output
<lordievader> rance: What is the ssh command you are trying to do?
<rance> I use ksshaskpass to ask for my key passphrase when I login to the session.  the command I run ssh's to a remote box, greps a log file, and stores the results in a local text file.
<rance> works fine from konsole
<lordievader> rance: Is the script run from a different user?
<lordievader> Or is the display variable not set?
<rance> nope, runs from my personal crontab
<rance> display variable may not be set in cron, but I think the problem is my cron environment.
<rance> I have a cron prep script that does this "/usr/bin/keychain -q /home/rhall/.ssh/id_dsa >/dev/null && source /home/rhall/.keychain/rhall-sh >/dev/null
<rance> if I do that in konsole, my scripts no longer work.
<rance> so something has changed, but unsure what, worked yesterday
<lordievader> rance: Did you test it yesterday under 13.10? Or was that still 13.04?
<rance> It was still 13.04 when it worked yesterday.  It runs at 7AM so when I got into the office today is when I saw that it did not work.
<rance> When I ran the commands manually from konsole, they worked like a charm.
<lordievader> rance: The script also worked if executed manually right?
<rance> The script works when executed manually from konsole.  If I ssh to this box, then the script works manually but I have to type in my passphrase for the keys.  So the ssh session does not have the right environment variables to allow me to use the ksshaskpass results.
<rance> Thats when I started using keyserver to prep my environment if I was in cron or loggin in via ssh
<genii> I wonder if it's this old bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/874199
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 874199 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "ksshaskpass hangs forever when run from keychain during KDE login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lordievader> rance: Why not specify the keyfile with the -i flag in ssh? Or is it password protected?
<rance> its password protected
<rance> that was what keyserver was supposed to get around
<rance> well maybe.  I killed kwalletd per the notes in that writeup and will try the cron again.  It will run in a few minutes, and well see the results.
<hord> hello!, plasma-desktop is  crashing constantly
<hord> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> hord. which kubuntu?
<hord> yes
<hord> 13.10
<hord> the last version
<hord> and it is actualizated
<BluesKaj> ok , have you updated and upgraded since the the install?
<hord> yes
<hord> many times
<hord> and today too
<BluesKaj> do a dist-upgrade
<rance> lordievader:  Nope, killing kwalletd had no effect
<lordievader> rance: And replacing ksshaskpass with ssh-add, is that an option?
<rance> possible I guess, and worth a try.
<lordievader> rance: Though ssh-add is purely cli, so that might throw problems.
<hord> BluesKaj: after dist-upgrade i have to reload plasma-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> hord. a reboot should help
<hord> ok, I'll try, thank you
<rance> It doesnt look like the same issue with kwalletd.  It looks like kwalletd does not lock on startup anymore as per the bug notes.
<rance> lordievader:  figured it out.
<lordievader> rance: How did you do it?
<rance> I knew cron has a limited execution environment so I spent time under 13.04 creating an environment and then running sub scripts.  The new 13.10 cron implementation doesnt allow this approach apparently.
<rance> I added a line to source the keychain files needed in the real comand vs. the cron environment prep command, and it appears to work
<lordievader> rance: Ok, nice work around ;)
<synsolnca> hi all
<synsolnca> Can someone explain me why doesn't grub2 see my windows?
<Ashareth> synsolnca: win 8 ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhg. google earth is really broken on 13.10. anyone know how to clean up the broekn depends??
<synsolnca> no
<synsolnca> It's windows 7
<Ashareth> then either you made a mistake when declaring the disk/partition it's on
<synsolnca> I tried to add it manually but it show "Bootmgr is missing"
<Ashareth> or when declaring your windows install in grub
<synsolnca> But I'm sure it's ok
<Ashareth> grub2 don't use the same way of numbering than grub 1 bt
<Ashareth> +w
<synsolnca> weel. /dev/sda1 is it (h0, msdos0)?
<synsolnca> well*
<Ashareth> it's a bios or efi motherboard ?
<Ashareth> and disque in gpt or not ?
<synsolnca> mbr
<synsolnca> mother has both
<synsolnca> bios and UEFI
<synsolnca> Now it's bios
<synsolnca> It's in my grub.cfg: http://pastebin.kde.org/pcxiwfvgc
<synsolnca> disk is /dev/sda1
<luis_> Córdoba
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<FOAD> Hi, just upgraded to 13.10.  Now my nvidia driver (nvidia-319_updates apparently) is "activated but not currently in use".  How do I activate it?
<FOAD> Or rather, put it into use?
<Ashareth> FOAD: use jockey for that
<Ashareth> but honestly, check if it's really not in use
<FOAD> I think it isn't (lots of screen tearing).  How do I check it?
<Ashareth> my system is telling me mine isn't "in use" for 2+ years... yet i've got the correct graphic acceleration and kernel modules loaded and used
<Ashareth> proving it's in use :p
<genii> FOAD: lsmod | grep nvidia
<FOAD> lsmod | grep nvidia
<FOAD> nvidia               9451814  42
<FOAD> drm                   296739  2 nvidia
<FOAD> No idea what that means.
<Ashareth> that the nvidia modules are loaded :)
<Ashareth> (the proprietary ones)
<FOAD> Okay.  Well, performance certainly seems a lot worse.
<Ashareth> so probably used if your xorg conf is properly done
<Ashareth> try updating them maybe ?
<Ashareth> but otherwise jockey allows you to check what is supposedly in use, and activate what you want
<FOAD> When I do "sudo update install nvidia-settings", it wants to install nvidia-settings-304 instead of -319.
<Ashareth> (jockey-text from memory for the command line tool, there is a gui too in ubuntu, don't remember the name)
<FOAD> Which seems weird to me.
<Ashareth> FOAD: depends on your graphic cards
<FOAD> I did use jockey, that gave me the ""activated but not currently  in use"
<Ashareth> it might be one whose support is discontinued in the recent drivers
<FOAD> " text, and a button to DE-activate the driver.
<lordievader> Ashareth: There is also jockey-kde (if it isn't broken...)
<FOAD> My PC is 6 months old.
<FOAD> With stuff that was brand new then.
<Ashareth> then it's not that :p
<Ashareth> check on the nvidia website which version of the drivers supports your hardware to be sure, but it's probably not the problem
<FOAD> sudo jockey-text
<FOAD> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<FOAD> Additional Drivers
<FOAD> Searching for available drivers...
<FloodBotK1> FOAD: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FOAD> That's it.
<FOAD> Sure FloodBotK1.
<Ashareth> it's a bot, as his name states :p
<FOAD> I know.
<FOAD> What I don't know is what to do next.
<FOAD> lspci | grep nvidia  -- doesn't return anything either
<Ashareth> FOAD: try : glxinfo | grep direct
<Ashareth> (to check if dri is in use)
<FOAD> Ashareth: glxinfo isn't installed, in which package do I find it?
<Ashareth> mesa-progs
<Ashareth> from memory
<Ashareth> but it should be installed as a dependency to nvidia-drivers if i recall well
<FOAD> Hmeh.
<Ashareth> sorry been quite some time since i had to install a linux machine with an xorg server and drivers :p
<FOAD> That's okay, I appreciate the help. :)
<Ashareth> the last ones i did were remote controled servers, so no problem with drivers :p
<FOAD> Hehe.
<FOAD> Okay, trying something, thanks so far. :)
<specon> hello is there any solution for my ubuntu + apple wireless keyboard
<specon> i cannot type an AT
<specon> wich is very annoying
<specon> didn't found anything yet on google
<specon> @
<specon> this one here i need to use a copy paste tool to type this
<BluesKaj> specon. check your input devices KB layout in system settings
<specon> okay
<specon> and another issue i have is when i'm into system preferences
<BluesKaj> and your hardware setting as well
<specon> then energy
<specon> i cannot "dim" the screen
<specon> not good for my eyes lol
<BluesKaj> specon. sorry dunno about laptop scrns
<specon> its a mac osx
<specon> not a laptop :)
<dolomite> are you using kubuntu or osx, specon ?
<BluesKaj> heh , even worse
<specon> i'm using ubuntu 13.10
<specon> latest one
<BluesKaj> then it's not osx
<specon> idd
<systemclient> I just upgraded from raring to saucy and now I cannot connect to any networks
<systemclient> it seems that qdbus is broken with Qt 4 and Qt 5
<systemclient> nmcli is not able to do anything because of DBus error messages that say that the message is not relayed
<systemclient> how can I get networking back to work? I need an internet connection?
<BluesKaj> systemclient. ethernet ?
<systemclient> BluesKaj: Ethernet and Wireless
<systemclient> I tried using nmcli, but it did not work because of DBus
<systemclient> and the new tray icon does not show anything. I can make it show a checkbox to enable network, and it is not checked
<BluesKaj> systemclient. sudo dhclient eth0 for ethernet . sudo dhclient wlan0 for wifi
<systemclient> and it does not show any connections if I open the connections menu
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I will try that in a minute
<Ashareth> only if he is in dhcp and not fixed ip
<systemclient> Ashareth: I have DHCP
<systemclient> Ashareth: really plain home Wifi
<BluesKaj> Ashareth. well assume it's dhcp
<Ashareth> my home wifi and lana ren't on dhcp never were, probably never will be :D
<BluesKaj> Ashareth. if he was static then he drop nm
<BluesKaj> could drop
<systemclient> yeah, my friend who uses Arch does not use nm
<systemclient> but I do not want to invest the time to set up my friends wifi to static, she would not like that, I guess :-)
<systemclient> anyway, are the Qt 4 vs. Qt 5 problems normal?
<BluesKaj> I use nm for vpns , that's the only reason
<BluesKaj> don't think qt has much tot do with your problem
<BluesKaj> static and wifi without nm is apita to setup , it can be done , but it's complicated
<systemclient> okay, before I can do dhclient on wlan0, I need to connect to the network
<systemclient> So I tried:
<systemclient> nmcli con up id "strange wifi SSID"
<Ashareth> probably because i used debian and gentoo and arch quite some time, i don't use network manager most of the time, but directly the config files :p
<systemclient> and I got errors fo DBus that properties did not exist
<Ashareth> hum strange.
<Ashareth> sorry don't see what the problem can be right now
<BluesKaj> systemclient. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<systemclient> BluesKaj: that did not change anything
<BluesKaj> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<systemclient> BluesKaj: with `down`, I can turn off the wifi, but it still does not connect to anything
<systemclient> BluesKaj: I do see my girlfriends Wifi network in there
<systemclient> and the other ones that I see with my secondary laptop
<BluesKaj> ok ,try to connect
<systemclient> BluesKaj: same DBus error
<BluesKaj> systemclient. try sudo dbus-launch network-manager
<BluesKaj> pastebin the  errors, if any
<systemclient> BluesKaj: could not exec network-manager. No such fiile or directory
<BluesKaj> systemclient. try sudo dbus-launch network-management
<Ashareth> at that point he should check if network-management is installed too
<Ashareth> and/or reinstall it
<systemclient> network-manager is installed
<BluesKaj> in the panel, add widgets , type network in search , double click on the NM , systemclient
<systemclient> I already have that in the tray, and it does not show any connections
<BluesKaj> click on it , open the little wrench on the right , then click on edit connections , systemclient ...have you tried that ?
<systemclient> I have to go to bed now, thanks for your help. I asked it on askubuntu.com
<systemclient> BluesKaj: that menu does not show any connections
<systemclient> although I had several before the upgrade
<systemclient> and nmcli does show them
<systemclient> btw, plasma-nm is installed as well
<LeeJunFan> Are we sure your upgraded completed w/o missing stuffs? perhaps apt-get isntall kubuntu-desktop to make sure it's complete?
<systemclient> LeeJunFan: how can I run it without an internet connection?
<LeeJunFan> systemclient: lol. Well, it's not going to be able to download anything, but if it tries to, it'll tell us what's missing.
<systemclient> LeeJunFan: it seems to be the newest version
<systemclient> but the following bugs me:
<systemclient> when I call qdbus, it tells me that /usr/lib/x.../qt5/bin/qdbus does not exist
<systemclient> that should not happen, right?
<LeeJunFan> I don't have a qt5 dir in mine either, fresh install, works fine.
<systemclient> what does which qdbus say?
<systemclient> and if it is a link, where does it go?
<LeeJunFan> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 Oct 18 22:47 /usr/bin/qdbus -> qtchooser
<systemclient> LeeJunFan: maybe I need to change that symlink?
<systemclient> on Arch, it is the same
<systemclient> on my machine, it goes to that qt5 folder, I think
<LeeJunFan> ah. Can't hurt to try I guess. you can always mv it to qdbus.old then make a new link. mv it back if that doesn't help. I would think it should exist though.
<systemclient> it already is that way on my system as well
<systemclient> hmm
<LeeJunFan> what args are you launching qdbus with that cause that error?
<systemclient> LeeJunFan: no args
<LeeJunFan> oh. Strange.
<systemclient> on my Ubuntu Unity machine, it works well
<systemclient> maybe the problem is that on the Kubuntu machine it is like the fourth Upgrade or so?
<LeeJunFan> systemclient: On mine it simply says "qdbus: could not find a Qt installation of ''", while launching with no args
<LeeJunFan> systemclient: number of upgrades shouldn't matter. It does end up mattering because it's another chance for things to go wrong during upgrade, but it really should still work. Can be a pain finding either something left behind or something missing though.
<systemclient> LeeJunFan: so is there anything I can do except a reinstall?
<LeeJunFan> systemclient: what if you try creating a new user and logging in as that user?
<LeeJunFan> systemclient: I've never seen a Linux issue that couldn't be fixed, it's just a matter of how stubborn you want to be figuring it out. ;)
<systemclient> i will try user tomorrow
<LeeJunFan> systemclient: okay, good luck.
<sekisushai> hi there, i would like to know in saucy how to put the plasmoid to get shortcuts for dolphin and firefox in such a way that the icon disappear when an instace is already launched
<sekisushai> i don't know if i make it clear..
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: turns out my issues with /home not being mounted on my btrfs on luks was my own fault. can't use uuid's on devmapper devices reliably in fstab.
<aboudreault> LeeJunFan, ha
<aboudreault> so you'll be available to enable en LVM setup in the installer ?
<aboudreault> :D
<LeeJunFan> aboudreault: Still sucks that the installer won't do stuff right.
<aboudreault> yeah
<LeeJunFan> I'll be leaving for home in a few mins, but probably still be around.
<aboudreault> doing the same thing here.
<terra> eee
<terra> hey
<friedrich> hey is there a good lui irc client?
<BluesKaj> lui ?
<friedrich> line user interface
<BluesKaj> cli , yes , irssi
<friedrich> ah sure
<Pici> irssi and weechat are both popluar
<friedrich> thx
<stackyism> hello
<stackyism> I have a screen shot of a bug
<stackyism> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4jubcc36lsip3dc/folder_icon_bug.png
<stackyism> which occurs in my hp dv 6 laptop
<stackyism> kubuntu 13.04
<stackyism> the folder icons on the left sometimes overlap.. Or sometimes the space is left just like that without the icon on the task manager
<stackyism> is there any solution to this ?
<apb> Anyone using everpad?  I installed it a few days ago, it found my cloud notes and everything was great.  Today I started it and all my notes/notebooks are gone.
<apb> kubuntu 12.04
<gsedej> hi! I don't see network-manager in /etc/init.d/, nor it's in service
<gsedej> is this ok?
<Unit193> It's in /etc/init/
<gsedej> what's the differnce? and why I can't restart nm with service call?
<gsedej> (I am quite new to KDE, i remember restarting nm service crashed nm applet
<gsedej> started working wired
<gsedej> is this somhow connected?
<Unit193> The command to restart it is  sudo service network-manager restart  or  sudo restart network-manager
<gsedej> oh, this is new to me
<gsedej> let me try (might become offline)
<gsedej> ok, it looks like it works ok
<gsedej> service does not autocomplete when i type network-m...
#kubuntu 2013-10-23
<keithzg-n9> Do any of the alt-tab effects work for anyone on 13.10? On 3 different machines now I've seen them do zilch.
<seattlegaucho> keithzg-n9: alt-tab shows desktop ... it used to switch between windows ... on 13.04 still
<seattlegaucho> ... a *very* annoying and unexpected change in behavior
<keithzg-n9> seattlegaucho: Huh? It's clearly switching between windows for me, including on a fresh new 13.10 install
<keithzg-n9> it's just that enabling or disabling the related desktop effects doesn't change the look of the window switching.
<seattlegaucho> I guess I'll have to spend some time reviewing settings :/
<donavan01> so when i use chrome in windows they have the tab bar and the windows title bar all rolled into one ... is there a way to do that on Kubuntu?
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I do "virtualenv bywaf", then execute "source bin/activate", then "bywaf" and get this:  http://pastebin.com/cMuwknjY   <-- this is an issue with Python library version mismatch, as shown here:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16301735/importerror-cannot-import-name-maxrepeat-with-cx-freeze    I tried this advice, but I still see the same error.
<naught101> Has anyone else had problems connecting to wired networks with kubuntu 13.04? They don't even show up in my network manager applet anymore
<naught101> urgh... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1241897
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1241897 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression: Losing wired connection after upgrading to 13.10" [Medium,Confirmed]
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> since days i always get a new nameserver entry into /etc/resolv.conf which is wrong..
<noaXess> from where does this entry come and how to prevent adding it automatically?
<noaXess> each time i reconnect wlan or lan interface i got the wrong nameserver entry.. seams there is any static entry anywhere
<Guest39965> alizadeh
<yossarianuk> I tried the latest ubuntu yeserday - its like spamming yourself everytime you search for an application....
<Guest39965> i dont speaK ENGLISH
<Guest39965> HELLO
<lordievader> Guest39965: Where are you from?
<lordievader> Possibly there is a room in your language.
<Guest39965> IRAN
<Guest39965> YOU..?
<Guest39965> WHAT..?
<yossarianuk> I would avoid talking in CAPS or you will likely just be ignored
<lordievader> !iran | Guest39965
<lordievader> !arabic ?
<ubottu> lordievader: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest39965> PERSIAN
<Guest39965> YOU CAN SPEAK PERSIAN NOW..?
<lordievader> Ah !ir | Guest39965
<lordievader> !ir| Guest39965
<ubottu> Guest39965: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<yossarianuk> !open the podbay doors
<ubottu> yossarianuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yossarianuk> the workaround for Kubuntu 13.10 UEFI issue causes issues btw if you deual boot your system with ubuntu....
<yossarianuk> hen you get multiple UEFI entries that all load ubuntu by default
<yossarianuk>  you can select 'ubuntu 13.10' further down the list to load kubuntu in grub.
<yossarianuk> !would you like to play a game of chess
<ubottu> yossarianuk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yossarianuk> yeh the bot has no intellegence.
<Guest39965> INTELLEGENCE..?!
<Guest39965> YOU WEB..?
<lordievader> Guest39965: Please refrain from using caps, makes it look like you are screaming.
<Guest39965> BAY
<yossarianuk> Guest39965: I was talking to the bot
<Guest39965> I DONT SPEAK ENGLISH NOW
<lordievader> !caps | Guest39965
<ubottu> Guest39965: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yossarianuk> i've added to ignore list....
<Tokeiito> hello
<gaga_rin> hello
<Tokeiito> should i report this problem: after i install nvidia-prime, my lightdm.conf greeter is changed to unity-greeter
<Tokeiito> and ofc lightdm hangs
<Tokeiito> to fix that i should manualy change greeter option to lightdm-kde-greeter
<lordievader> Tokeiito: Yes if that package is ment for other things besides Ubuntu.
<Tokeiito> well it does not depends from any ubuntu package. does not install any ubuntu dependencies. just brokes kubuntu desktop installation.
<Tokeiito> where should i report that?
<lordievader> Tokeiito: I'd say here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime
<Tokeiito> thank you
<lordievader> Tokeiito: Or mabe it is bug #1224098
<ubottu> bug 1224098 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "xserver wont start after nvidia-prime installation" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224098
<Tokeiito> mhm its the same. wrote comment. thank you for info.
<lordievader> Tokeiito: No problem ;)
<Guest40345> Hello all. I would like to ask you for help. I have installed Kubuntu 13.10 and it seems ok. However, I have 2 problems. The first problem is that my wifi isn't working until I go to sleep mode and after turning on the pc, the wifi is working without problems.
<Guest40345> The second problem is that I have 2 graphic cards(one integrated HD 4000 and Nvidia 740m), but the Kubuntu recognizes only the integrated one. There isn't an option in BIOS to set only one graphic card.
<Guest40345> Any ideas how to fix this? Thanks a lot.
<amichair> I'm on 13.10, getting a lot of window freezes of Chrome - I thought it was just that, but now it happened on Skype too, so maybe it's NVidia drivers or something. Window totally frozen, but minimize+restore it and it's back to normal. Is this a known issue?
<cryptonide> which version of caligra and amarok are shipped with 13.10?
<shadeslayer> lordievader: re bug 1224098, it's a silly bug in preinst.in
<ubottu> bug 1224098 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu Saucy) "xserver wont start after nvidia-prime installation" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224098
<shadeslayer> should be fixed soon
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Ok great :) Not that I use nvidia ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah, even then :)
<shadeslayer> I just scroll through the backlog looking at bugs :P
<amichair> amichair: konsole just froze too. so it's probaby X or NVidia causing the freeze... anybody know something about this?
<vedu> hello. after installing nvidia drivers, i lost all the transperancy effects.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Walex> vedu: most likely you have lost GL/RANDR acceleration too, double check that the nVidia driver installation was successful.
<tafkab76> hi, is this the right place to ask a question about kubuntu 1310 installation?
<tafkab76> 13.10
<lordievader> tafkab76: Jup, this is the right room ;)
<tafkab76> excellent. I installed Kubuntu alongside Windows 7. Actually the installation went fine, but if I choose "Windows /" from the Boot menu, the screen turns bölack for a few seconds and then the bootmenu appears again.
<tafkab76> ("Windows 7")
<lordievader> tafkab76: Are all the Win7 partitions intact?
<tafkab76> at least they were before the installation of Kubuntu. For more information, this is a thread concerning my problem: http://forum.kubuntu-de.org/index.php?topic=17314.0
<lordievader> tafkab76: Is this a UEFI or a BIOS computer we are talking about?
<tafkab76> BIOS based (Thinkpad T420)
<lordievader> Ok well make sure your Windows partitions are intact.
<LOonix> he
<tafkab76> how would I do that? chkdsk?
<BluesKaj> tafkab76.  try running this command , sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<tafkab76> BluesKaj: ok, I will try in a few minutes
<lordievader> tafkab76: Run "sudo fdisk -l" and see if there are NTFS partitions listed.
<BluesKaj> tafkab76. those commands should find the mbr with grub on it and restrore the windows OS to the list
<tafkab76> lordievader: it only shows sdb, not sda. But sda is only for user data like images, etc.
<BluesKaj> thembr should be on sda
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Not neccesarely.
<tafkab76> I will now try os-prober
<lordievader> tafkab76: You could mount those ntfs partition to see if they contain your windows install.
<tafkab76> and I think I had no choise to define which (hardware) disk is sda and which is sdb.
<BluesKaj> lordievader. maybe so , but it's usually the default method  to install grub on the mbr
<tafkab76> sudo os-prober result: /dev(sdb1: Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<tafkab76> I will now update grub and restart
<tafkab76> didn´t work :-(
<BluesKaj> tafkab76. did you run , sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> ?
<tafkab76> yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> ok boot repair seems to be in order
<BluesKaj> but , tafkab76 as lordievader suggested make sure you have a ntfs partition , otherwise boot repair is uneccessary
<BluesKaj> tafkab76. have you rebooted since running the grub commands ?
<tafkab76> BluesKaj. yes
<tafkab76> BluesKaj. Partitions seem to be ok, I can see and explore them in the partition manager. the windows OS files are on sdb2.
<BluesKaj> do you a ntfs partition wirh data on it
<BluesKaj> have
<tafkab76> U can see the partitions in this thread:
<tafkab76> http://forum.kubuntu-de.org/index.php?topic=17314.0
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair
<BluesKaj> !info boot-repair
<ubottu> Package boot-repair does not exist in saucy
<BluesKaj> hmm
<goodtime> not good
<tafkab76> is it ok that the boot entry says "/dev(sdb1: Windows 7 (loader)", while the OS files are on sdb2?
<lordievader> tafkab76: Yes, for as far as I know Win7 keeps its boot files on another partition.
<BluesKaj> tafkab76. , did you buy the pc wih W7 preinstalled ? If so then you have a recovery partition and  a windows page file partition (I think)
<BluesKaj> yeah boot files
<tafkab76> BluesKaj. I think what lordievader says is right. sdb1 is only 100MB in size. But isn´t that the partiton where grub is installed too? So maybe grub keeps calling itself?
<lordievader> tafkab76: No grub installs itself to the mbr.
<tafkab76> ok
<BluesKaj> tafkab76. normally if windows is preinstalled the mbr is on sda, that's where grub tries to install itself
<BluesKaj> tafkab76.f recommend boot-repair , it's worked seversl time for me , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tafkab76> lueskaj. In my case it wasn´t preinstalled. I installed it from scratch on the internal ssd. When i Installed Kubuntu the ssd (with Windows 7 OS) was detected as sdb.
<BluesKaj> then boot-repair is you best bet bet
<BluesKaj> bet :)
<goodtime> i hate 7
<goodtime> but i like 8 lol
<BluesKaj> w7 works well here
<tafkab76> blueskaj. ok, i´m downloading boot-repair right now
<tafkab76> running boot-repair...
<tafkab76> results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6289424/
<tafkab76> I will now reboot...
<tafkab76> :-)
<tafkab76> It works and I think I had the right idea at 16:44
<tafkab76> I now have to entries with Windows 7, one on sda1 and the other one on sda2
<tafkab76> the one on sda2 works
<tafkab76> thank you!
<tafkab76> (sdB1 and sdB2 that is)
<BluesKaj> tafkab76. np , glad it works , that was quick
<lordievader> tafkab76: Great that it works :) May I ask why sda2 has a boot flag?
<tafkab76> yes, really quick, thank you again. and I have no idea why sda2 has a boot flag. Where did you see that?
<lordievader> tafkab76: In your pastebin.
<lordievader> Line 90
<tafkab76> hmmm...honestly I have no idea. I formatted the partition from the windows 7 desktop. Is it maybe because I marked it as primary partition?
<tafkab76> in which file can I delete the bad boot menu entry of Windows 7? I only know that it´s not grub.cfg
<lordievader> tafkab76: Oh well it's not important, was just curious.
<amichair> I'm on 13.10, getting a lot of window freezes of various applications (not only kde), mostly Chrome -the  window is totally frozen, but minimize+restore it and it's back to normal. Is this a known issue? NVidia drivers maybe?
<therazr> Has anyone tried to input Japanese in Kubuntu 13.10?
<therazr> with ibus
<lordievader> therazr: I have at times.
<therazr> lordievader: How do you set ibus as the default input method with KDE?
<lordievader> therazr: I allways used the ctrl+space shortcut to enable it.
<therazr> lordievader: I'm talking about setting it as the default input method, not changing the current layouts. Without the former step, I can't change to ibus at all
<lordievader> therazr: You mean you cannot type anything in Japanese even if you active ibus?
<therazr> lordievader: No, I can't activate ibus, that's the problem
<lordievader> therazr: Anty is setup as one of the input methods?
<therazr> lordievader: I can't run ibus, so I can't set anthy :P
<therazr> unlike unity, there is no GUI to swith to ibus in Kubuntu
<lordievader> therazr: Hold on let me see if I can get Japanese input working on this machine.
<therazr> lordievader: The problem is with Kubuntu 13.10 only though, with previous versions I had no problems :P
<therazr> when I run ibus from terminal, it crashes upon start, seems to be broken
<lordievader> I see what you mean, you also get the gi.repository error?
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/5h8WuWGT
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone have any idea why the google package maker installs (with errors) and then does this
<Whiskey`Wonka> when ever i want ot install things later
<lordievader> Hmm too bad therazr is gone, I found the solution...
<genii> lordievader: You should post it anyways, for others later that may be searching through irc logs :)
<lordievader> The fix is to install gir1.2-gtk-3.0, I will make a bug report about the missing dependency later.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: wanna take a stab at the google package depends issues? =)
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: For as far as I know the ia32-libs don't exist any more in 13.10.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: i know, thats what has me confused
<Whiskey`Wonka> why would the package builder for 13.10 make it dep
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: What package are you trying to install?
<Whiskey`Wonka> google earth
<Whiskey`Wonka> using the package builder
<Whiskey`Wonka> make-googleearth-package
<lordievader> !info google-earth
<ubottu> Package google-earth does not exist in saucy
<Whiskey`Wonka> !info make-googleearth-package
<ubottu> Package make-googleearth-package does not exist in saucy
<Whiskey`Wonka> interesting, that one does
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: A 3rd party repo?
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhm, ill look
<Whiskey`Wonka> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0 (saucy), package size 10 kB, installed size 59 kB
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhg!
<Whiskey`Wonka> wish i had never upgraded to 13.10
<yossarianuk> 13.10 is better in all respects except UEFI.
<Whiskey`Wonka> just found that teamviewer is also broken due to lib32asound2 ia32-libs
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: These are the 14.04 dependencies, not sure if they are different in Saucy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6290125/
<Whiskey`Wonka> yossarianuk: You sir are wrong.
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: I'm not sure where ia32-libs comes along.
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: right ive looked at that, its the same that muon spits but its not what dpkg -i says
<Whiskey`Wonka> is there a way to get a more verbose output of the install?
<Whiskey`Wonka> and now im in a crunch for a cross platform remote desktop app
<yossarianuk> If your just connecting to Linux machines NX server is very good (and faster than any other method)
<yossarianuk> if your connect ing to windows though obviously that is not useful
<genii> ia32-libs has been superceded by multiarch
<yossarianuk> only a closed source app needs 32bit libs.
<Whiskey`Wonka> yossarianuk: that is what cross platform is
<Whiskey`Wonka> (connecting to windows from linux mostly in my case)
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: What client are you using and what protocol?
<genii> Might want to install multiarch-support package, then do additionally: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<yossarianuk> Whiskey`Wonka: sudo apt-get install libasound2:i386
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: was using teamviewer
<yossarianuk> try that
<genii> yossarianuk: This assumes they have multiarch already enabled :)
<lordievader> Whiskey`Wonka: Why not rdp or vnc?
<yossarianuk> if you are running 13.10 you have ?
<genii> yossarianuk: Not if they upgraded from a version that didn't
<Whiskey`Wonka> lordievader: end users, i would LOVE something simple like VNC
<cubbybear> Hi all I just did a new install of 13.10 in the process I messed up my kmail import. I would like to start over with a clean kmail, but have been unable to delete every thing need to start over. Can someone tell me whaat I need to delete to get a clean kmail?
<wxl> shoot i can't remember how to disable ipv6 in rekonq. anyone?
<ricky_> :D
<readyjar> Anyway to get the Unity login screen?
<lordievader> readyjar: This is #kubuntu, you probably want #ubuntu.
<readyjar> lordievader: Well, I have kubuntu installed on top of a stock Ubuntu install. The differences are weird. I thought kubuntu was just ubuntu with KDE instead of Unity. Not sure how that warrants itself a new distro...
<genii> readyjar: I already answered your cross-post in #ubuntu
<RageSith> good evening ... can anyone help me to get my microphone jack to work with my headset? i have a notebook with a builtin webcam and all i can use as mic is the webcams mic
<RageSith> my lspic output: http://pastebin.kde.org/p93d5zuea
<Avihay> RageSith: you should probably download the pavucontrol package, it'll let you see what's pulse audio is doing, mabe automatic jack switching doesn't work for your setup, and you can manually change it with that
<RageSith> already downloaded it but well i dont know how to setup in there
<RageSith> could you guide me a bit?
<Avihay> you'll want to first have a look at the input devices tab
<Avihay> you'll get live feedback there, and also an option to select the audio input for each device
<RageSith> input device tab is empty
<Avihay> well, your device might be in half duplex mode, switch to the configuration tab
<RageSith> done
<Avihay> you should have atleast one device there, probably labled Built in audo
<RageSith> there are two cards and two select fields
<Avihay> audio*
<RageSith> first ist Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<Avihay> one of them represents the camera and one the internal card?
<RageSith> the other is internel audio
<Avihay> what profile is internal audio on?
<RageSith> analog stereo output
<Avihay> ya, change that to Analog Stereo Duplex
<RageSith> done
<Avihay> now switch back to the input device tab
<Avihay> make some noise
<RageSith> none of the 3 ports react to noisse
<Avihay> turn up the volume/gain?
<Avihay> wait, I bet you just need to restart pavucontrol, cause I don't see any feedback either
<lordievader> RageSith: What are the port options?
<Avihay> ya, solved it for me
<RageSith> options are Internal Microphone, Microphone and Linein
<Avihay> does it work after closeing and opening the program again?
<RageSith> yes but only on internal
<Avihay> do you have your microphone plugged in properly?
<RageSith> but the bar freezes after a few secs
<RageSith> yea i do
<Avihay> are you cirten it's not plugged to the line in by accident?
<Avihay> certain
<RageSith> its a laptop with two jacks
<RageSith> one for headphones and one for mic
<RageSith> and yeah im sure
<Avihay> I see. try turning the volume on the mic and line in up to 11? or try recording even though you don't see a feedback?
<RageSith> okay when i start teamspeak in testspeaking mode
<Avihay> also, there's a chance that this mic and headset are on the HDMI device, and you need to change that to full duplex or x.1 + audio input for x in [2,4,5]
<RageSith> using ALSA -> HDA Intel PCH
<RageSith> then its only the webcam mic which records
<Avihay> change the profile under the config tab*
<RageSith> to?
<Avihay> <Avihay> also, there's a chance that this mic and headset are on the HDMI device, and you need to change that to full duplex or x.1 + audio input for x in [2,4,5]
<Avihay> I mean either Duplex, or something + input
<RageSith> HDMI Device gives options Digital Steroe (HDMI) output, digital surroud 5.1 (HDMI) output and off
<Avihay> so no input :-<
<RageSith> :/
<Avihay> well, it might be that one of them exposes a recording device, try each to see if you get anotehr recording device back in the other tab. other then that, googeling your specific make
<Avihay> of soundcard
<RageSith> if it give more infos i usaly set it up with alsamixer
<RageSith> Avihay: i googled about it now over 2 hours but its a special notbook with special soundcard output devices :/ for instance i have speaker and subwoofer build in
<RageSith> to get subwoofer turned on or off i need to use alsamixer
<Avihay> maybe you'd want to switch back to alsa then?
<Avihay> or ask in #pulse or #pulseaudio
<Avihay> probaby the latter
<RageSith> well how to switch to alsa?
<Avihay> I, umm, don't know, it involves removeing and adding some packages
<RageSith> found a guide let me check
<RageSith> thanks for y help
<Avihay> goodluck
<tunder> szép estét
<genii> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<tunder> Na frissül a rendszer :)
<tunder> nagy a csend..
<eagles0513875> hey everyone for some reason my trackpad isnt working on my netbook. it seems like in the syslog that it knows bout the track pad and knows what kind of track pad it is but for some reason its not working
<eagles0513875> and for me im seeing alot of other stuff which is horrendously broken.
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am having all sorts of annoying issues with 13.10 anyone able to help me please
<eagles0513875> i have issues where i cant modify users groups from system settings to trackpad not working and network manager not showing that im connected to a network it constantly shows like im disconnected when i know im not
<jalcine> As far as I know, removing pulseaudio would make KMix use Alsa instead
<eagles0513875> hey jalcineany ideas as to my issues?
<jalcine> is synaptiks installed/running?
<jalcine> eagles0513875: ^
<eagles0513875> odd
<jalcine> as for plasma-nm, that's a whole new world
<eagles0513875> synaptic isnt installed O_o yet syslog shows it in the sense it picks up the hardware
<eagles0513875> jalcine: what about the users section in system settings i cant even edit a users groups etc
<jalcine> that's a unix thing imho
<jalcine> the user/groups thing
<jalcine> I thought it to be common practice to login/logout after changing user groups
<eagles0513875> you used to be able to manage that through system settings
<eagles0513875> and now you cant any more
<jalcine> probably a TODO
<jalcine> report it as a wish (if it doesn't exist)
<eagles0513875> seriously though that is a regression if anything
<chachan> guys, any idea which DE SteamOS is going to choose?
<jalcine> chachan: -offtopic ;)
<chachan> jalcine, :( ok :)
<LeeJunFan> The new network plasmoid is kind of a turd. Had to work somewhere today where I was switching between networks a lot and it continually didn't show network lists for me to configure correctly w/o first collapsing and expanding sections and/or removing and re-plugging the cable.
<Asian> What is this?
<Enkidu_ak> Hi. I've recently completed a dist upgrade to 13.10 and have noticed that Muon is no longer displaying available updates. It shows that I have updates available and allows me to apply them, but I cannot see the details of the individual updates. So far I have not been able to find an option in the muon config to change this behavior, Are any of you able to assist me with this?
<Asian> Hello http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkmeoYKYctw olleH
<[trip]> I upgraded to 13.10 and I'm getting the occasional kernel panic. Suggestions on the best tools to record the panic and where to submit said recorded logs?
#kubuntu 2013-10-24
<wr3d> hi all
<wr3d> does anyone know how to enable appmenu in GTK apps?
<kubuntu> hi
<Guest36879> hello?
<vertago1> anyone here use xpra?
<yalex> Hello are there any additional packages I need to install to get mtp working in kubuntu? I'm trying to access a Samsung Galaxy S3
<MangaKaDenza> Allright, here's the deal
<MangaKaDenza> So, I accidentally closed my netbook while it was still running, in a ubuntu DE
<MangaKaDenza> then, when I opened it back up, the networking was down...
<MangaKaDenza> so I rebooted...
<MangaKaDenza> after I chose kubuntu from the grub, it just stays at the glowy kubuntu logo
<MangaKaDenza> can someone tell me how to fix that?
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: sounds like you have a messed-up session
<valorie> you'll probably have to reboot
<MangaKaDenza> ...I did...
<valorie> oh, oops
<valorie> bad reading on my part
<valorie> have you booted into Kub successfully in the past?
<MangaKaDenza> yep
<MangaKaDenza> manymany times
<valorie> and what version are you running?
<MangaKaDenza> 13.10
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> i've had really good luck with this release
<valorie> I guess what i would do in your place is use a console to mv ~/.kde ~/kde-old
<valorie> and restart
<valorie> then start moving stuff back, if that's successfull
<valorie> it sounds to me like something was corrupted during sleep
<MangaKaDenza> I guess so
<MangaKaDenza> valorie, how do I disable cups ?
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: I know that sounds a bit drastic, but I don't know enough to suggest anything else
<valorie> consider the source
<valorie> dunno, it's been years since I used cups
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: The startup file is in /etc/init. If you just rename the relevant file so it doesn't end in .conf, it shouldn't start anymore.
<MangaKaDenza> Addle, ... won't that not help me?
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Easy to undo, as well. Just rename it back.
<yalex>  Hello are there any additional packages I need to install to get mtp working in kubuntu? I'm trying to access a Samsung Galaxy S3
<MangaKaDenza> so... that would fix it?
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Not sure what you mean. Just answering "How do I disable cups?"
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Not sure about the other issue, though.
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: I think if I had it get stuck like that, first I'd see if I can actually log in on a text console by hitting ALT+F1. Not sure that will work if you're stuck at the Kubuntu logo, though.
<MangaKaDenza> er...
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: If it dies before that, perhaps I'd try and get the bootup showing text as it boots instead of hiding it from me.
<MangaKaDenza> how does one log in via text?
<MangaKaDenza> also... it doesn't load the desktop manager
<MangaKaDenza> window manager... thing
<MangaKaDenza> like... the windows in kubuntu aren't framed
<MangaKaDenza> but ubuntu and x are
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Well, assuming the system has booted that far (guessing not), just hitting ALT+F1 should switch to one.
<MangaKaDenza> well, thats in the advanced options for kubuntu
<Addle> Oh, I see. Then valorie's move the .kde files might be a good idea.
<MangaKaDenza> when I boot in recovery mode
<Addle> Ah
<Addle> But when you're not booting in recovery, it just sits on the Kubuntu logo and never gets past it, right?
<MangaKaDenza> yah
<Addle> At that point, I'd be reviewing the log files to look for clues as to why it didn't boot, previously.
<Addle> They'll be in /var/log.
<MangaKaDenza> var/log ... which file then?
<MangaKaDenza> boot?
<Addle> Mostly dmesg, I'd say.
<MangaKaDenza> there are four!
<MangaKaDenza> o.o
<MangaKaDenza> which one?
<Addle> MangaKaDenza: Yeah, the logs get "rotated".
<Addle> I believe the current boot would be dmesg, and the previous one, dmesg.0, and so on. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<Addle> The gzipped ones can be read with zless. e.g. zless dmesg.1.gz
<MangaKaDenza> three is the latest one
<MangaKaDenza> oh nvm
<Addle> Ah, I guess it rotates the logs slightly differently than I thought. Good to know.
<Addle> Well, the times/dates are obviously a good way to know. :)
<MangaKaDenza> hmm... i don't see anyone
<MangaKaDenza> er
<MangaKaDenza> anything relevant
<Addle> You can test out this going to a virtual console, BTW. In X, you use CTRL+ALT and then a function key representing which console you want. Generally, F1 to F6 are available text consoles, and F7 is where X windows sits.
<Addle> However, outside of X, it's just ALT + the function key.
<Addle> Anyways, generally useful info for debugging, so I thought I'd mention it.
<MangaKaDenza> hmm...
<MangaKaDenza> f1 gives me some simple looking page
<MangaKaDenza> ther rest are just blinking cursors
<Addle> It should have "Ubuntu 13.10 YOURHOSTNAMEHERE tty1" and a login prompt.
<Addle> The others should have the same, but a different tty number for which console it is.
<Addle> You can type your username and password there and login normally.
<MangaKaDenza> they're all blank!
<MangaKaDenza> wait.. so do that when booting?
<Addle> Huh, maybe something to do with it being a recovery boot. I've never tried it, I admit.
<Addle> That only works once the system is basically started.
<MangaKaDenza> ah
<MangaKaDenza> well, I'll try that in a bit
<MangaKaDenza> thank you
<Addle> Before that point, if you remove the kernel option for quiet (and I think splash), it should, I believe, show you the bootup messages as it goes instead of a pretty but uninformative Kubuntu logo.
<Addle> Haven't done that in a while though. Let me look that up.
<Addle> Yep, I'm right. If you temporarily remove "quiet" and "splash", it will show the bootup messages.
<jalcine> you can see those messages with "dmesg"
<Addle> If you can't see the GRUB menu when you first start, hold SHIFT. Then select the proper startup option, and hit e. Then find those two words and remove them, and boot.
<Addle> Yep, that's what we were looking at in /var/log. He's in recovery, so he needs the ones from the previous boot.
<Addle> (In another saved dmesg file)
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<Addle> jalcine: For context, in normal boot, it sits at the Kubuntu logo and doesn't go on from there.
<Addle> jalcine: He closed the lid of his laptop, and it didn't get out of sleep with a working network. Then he rebooted and it started doing that.
<jalcine> I was curious with the new "compressed" memory thing in OS X Mavericks if Linux had something like that; and it looks like we have something that's been around for a while (of course)
<jalcine> zram!
<jalcine> It used be to compcache but I'm trying it here with my 8GB of RAM and it's just a bit faster.
<Addle> jalcine: Neat. Wonder if that would help this laptop. It has a "massive" 1GB of RAM.
<amichair> I'm on 13.10, getting a lot of window freezes of various applications (not only kde), mostly Chrome -the  window is totally frozen, but minimize+restore it and it's back to normal. Is this a known issue? NVidia drivers maybe?
<Addle> amichair: Haven't heard of it. I have NVidia and it's running fine, if that helps. Latest drivers in the repo. Although I notice Firefox seems to sort of hang occasionally a bit longer than I remember. Like being unresponsive for 15 seconds or something. But not anywhere else.
<amichair> Addle: I'm seeing something else I think. Total window freeze for individual app windows (not simultaneously). If I minimize+restore the window shows its new state, so it's as if the window display stops being painted (even though input apparently works, with no feedback)
<Master> asdasd
<Master> asdasd
<Master> ad
<Master> asd
<Master> as
<FloodBotK1> Master: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest65461> asd
<Guest65461> as
<Guest65461> asdad
<soee> someone can remind me the command to upgrade 13.04 -> 13.10 ?
<Addle> soee: do-release-upgrade, iirc
<Unit193> Yep.
<soee> Addle, yes works :) thank you
<Addle> soee: You're welcome :)
<Addle> I wonder why the weather plasmoids sometimes lose the ability to get Environment Canada weather. Guessing a web site change. Sort of annoying.
<jalcine> Addle: it probably can, I wanna do some benchmarks with it and try to "humanize" them
<jalcine> Addle: I use yawp for my weather plasmoid
<Addle> jalcine: Yep, I just started using it yesterday, but it just sits there at "yaWP is retrieving the list of cities from the internet, please wait".
<Addle> jalcine: That's with Environment Canada, though. Other ones work. So I bet the web site change guess is right.
<jalcine> hmm yeah might be the site
<lordievader> Good morning.
<pider> hi cannot connect my Samsung Galaxy tab 10.1 to my Kubuntu pc using gMTP- Error: Detect:Unable to open raw device
<jangrosicar> ej
<jangrosicar> ej
<lovrokomljanc> halo
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<vedu> its evening here
<vedu> but anyway, good afternoon
<lordievader> Hey vedu, how are you doing?
<vedu> good. what about you
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MrFancyPants> I have long delays (about a minute) when logging in with ssh or sudoing
<MrFancyPants> I suspect something about the PAMs being wrong
<MrFancyPants> ah, got it, /etc/hosts needed the hostname to point to 127.0.1.1
<ab3e> Hi, how do I resize notes I took on pdf files with okular ?? They are frigging huge in v 0.17.2
<BluesKaj> ab3e. try ctrl  -
<ab3e> BluesKaj: this does resize the pdf page itself. i however want to change the size of the note icon
<BluesKaj> note icon? what do you mean ab3e ?
<ab3e> In ocular one can add notes and comments to the pdf file. The Popup-Note is displayed in the pdf with a symbol which I want to adjust in size
<BluesKaj> ab3e. sorry no idea , not much on google about it
<ab3e> BluesKaj: hmm kk thanks, lets hope there is a okular specific irc channel
<TSK> There does indeed appear to be a #okular
<MangaKaDenza> Mentlegen... my KDE is broke...
<MangaKaDenza> By that, I mean the applications work... kinda... but the... frame? (the top of the windows) don't work.
<vedu> MangaKaDenza: did that happen after a update
<MangaKaDenza> nope.avi
<MangaKaDenza> its an interesting story... but I'll sum it up...
<vedu> MangaKaDenza: ok
<MangaKaDenza> I closed my netbook suddenly... in ubuntu DE, and then restarted due to lack of network, and after I rebooted, it was gone
<MangaKaDenza> and yes, I did upgrade a few days ago to 13.10
<myrti> heya
<Guest64709> i have a question, recently installed kubuuntu 12.10.. most things work, but some things don't
<MangaKaDenza> vedu, so...
<Guest64709> notably the sound mixer in the taskbar and the hot-keys to increase/decrease sound do nothing
<Guest64709> when I check alsamixer, I think the wrong device (?) is set to default HDA Intel MID instead of HDA Intel PCH
<vedu> MangaKaDenza: I have no idea :(
<MangaKaDenza> :<
<Guest64709> when I change the device with F6 in alsamixer, i can then adjust the sound with alsamixer. How do I set HDA Intel PCH to default, so that I can also do this more simply with the hot-keys or the mixer in the taskbar?
<Guest64709> (the hotkeys do work. I press them and I get the bar showing the sound volume increasing. Just that the sound volume really stays the same)
<systemclient> After upgrade to Saucy, the Network Manager Applet does not work any more
<MangaKadenza> systemclient, hmm
<systemclient> if I call nmcli, I get the following output:
<MangaKadenza> er. I'm assuming you're using an alt-comp
<systemclient> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6295920/
<systemclient> how can I fix network manager again? I cannot connect to any Wifi networks, now even with nmcli, but I need that
<MangaKadenza> hmm
<MangaKadenza> wait
<MangaKadenza> how do I get rid of all kubuntu/kde files
<MangaKadenza> that were downloaded during sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> Before Unity I think the factoid for that would have been !puregnome
<genii> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<professor_> oi
<professor_> oi
<professor_> cuidado ai
<lordievader> Hey professor_
<systemclient> another thing broke with Saucy upgrade: I am not permitted to mount USB drives from the tray any more
<systemclient> what is up with that? and how do I fix that?
<systemclient> mounting manually with `sudo mount` works fine
<systemclient> since network-manager, mounting and some of qdbus is broken after the Saucy upgrade, should I just reinstall?
<lynx_> hi
<lynx_> i have a question for file system
<Guest64709> i have a question, recently installed kubuuntu 12.10.. most things work, but some things don't
<Guest64709> notably the sound mixer in the taskbar and the hot-keys to increase/decrease sound do nothing
<Guest64709> when I check alsamixer, I think the wrong device (?) is set to default HDA Intel MID instead of HDA Intel PCH
<Guest64709> when I change the device with F6 in alsamixer, i can then adjust the sound with alsamixer. How do I set HDA Intel PCH to default, so that I can also do this more simply with the hot-keys or the mixer in the taskbar?
<Guest64709> (the hotkeys do work. I press them and I get the bar showing the sound volume increasing. Just that the sound volume really stays the same)
<ChogyDan> any pointers/resources on getting started with kubuntu?  I would like to have different icons on different desktops
<ChogyDan> also, plasma crashed..  Should I report the bug through it's reporting dialog?
<Guest64709> ChogyDan: right click the task bar, then panel options, then add widgets (i think) and then you can drag the stuff you want onto your desktop
<ChogyDan> hmmm, it is just crashing now.  But thanks for the tip Guest64709
<MangaKadenza> uh...
<MangaKadenza> guys, how do I reset my kubuntu desktop environment?
<genii> At login screen: ctrl-alt-F1 and login. Then: mv .kde .kde-old       then ctrl-alt-F7 back to login screen and login.
<MangaKadenza> yeah... about that...
<MangaKadenza> er
<MangaKadenza> actually.. hmm
<u19809> Hi all, I still run 12.10 precise and I wish to upgrade to the lastest version 13.10.  However my do-release-update says there is no upgrade path from precise to trusty... how can I proceed ?
<starcraftman> u19809: Hi, Ubuntu only lets you directly upgrade to the next release. The easiest way to go directly to a later version is install from a cd the latest version. If you don't have a separate /home you need to back up and restore that after.
<starcraftman> u19809: I might also comment that in general some people prefer to wait a while longer before going to latest in case of breakage/bugs.
<u19809> no problem ... i already have breakages ;)  hence the need for upgrade ... problem is that I do not find how to select 12.10 then 13.04 and next 13.10 ... I run precise now ...
<MangaKaDenza> mentlegen
<MangaKaDenza> I have a rather specific request
<MangaKaDenza> is there any easy way to make a program avalible for a certian time of day?
<MangaKaDenza> for example
<MangaKaDenza> I want to use hexchat between the hours of... 3-9 pm
<MangaKaDenza> how do I does?
<starcraftman> u19809: you don't need to select the version to upgrade to, if you do an upgrade it's always to the immediate next version (at least with the regular upgrade). So if you are on 12.04, doing upgrade will take to 12.10, you can upgrade again after that to 13.04 and so on.
<MangaKaDenza> hellooo?
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: Is that to prevent your own procrastination or managing other users?
<u19809> thx .. upgrading now
<MangaKaDenza> so...
<MangaKaDenza> any ideas for timed programs?
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: I'm not big on using ACL, but if you set a cron that toggles the particular users execute permission on the bin during the window would that do?
<MangaKaDenza> ACL?
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: Access control list, a more fine grained mechanism for controlling access to files.
<starcraftman> If for say user x you removed execute permission for the program, he can't execute it.
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: Wiki page > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: are you technical enough to investigate that, or were you more looking for a gui program?
<MangaKaDenza> starcraftman, I don't mind the allmighty command line
<MangaKaDenza> but a gui program would be nice
<Quest> my laptop sleeps after some inactivity time. how can i change that. using kde, kubuntu?
<MangaKaDenza> Quest, fairly simple...
<MangaKaDenza> click/leftclick the battery icon
<MangaKaDenza> then click power settings
<MangaKaDenza> it should be there
<Quest> isnt
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<MangaKaDenza> idk...
<MangaKaDenza> it should be in a submenu of the main settings panel
<Quest> ya. thats what I cant find..
<MangaKaDenza> hmm
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: well the CLI commands are setfacl and getfacl to set/get user permissions. The man pages pretty good. What destop environment are you using? Unity?
<MangaKaDenza> starcraftman, Unity atm, and KDE when I fix it
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: eiciel is a gui program for it. Extends nautilus to let you edit the acl lists.
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: program is in the repos.
<MangaKaDenza> wut
<MangaKaDenza> python-beautifulsoup?
<Quest> MangaKaDenza,   disable 'suspend session'?
<MangaKaDenza> I guess so
<Quest> k
<MangaKaDenza> starcraftman, hmm
<MangaKaDenza> where would the hexchat stuff be?
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: I'm not familiar with that program, if you installed it to your system path it should be under /usr/bin, though that'd put it under root control and you'd need to sudo to modify its acl.
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: If program is under /home or a user mounted drive, then sudo likely not required.
<MangaKaDenza> starcraftman, is there a way to set a time in eiceil?
#kubuntu 2013-10-25
<starcraftman> MangaKaDenza: Don't believe so, it's just a gui. You'd probably need a script on cron like I first suggested with setfacl commands for the user/group in question.
<Deet`> can i make live disk iso of a current install?
<starcraftman> Deet`: You mean archive your current install? Sure, you can do a complete archive with something like dd onto another drive and then compress it to restore late.
<starcraftman> Deet`: Info here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<starcraftman> Deet`: If you meant making an ISO to do blank installs eslewhere, this method wouldn't be suitable, I'd download a new iso for the copy in question.
<Deet`> no, i want to take a fresh install, add a few necessiary apps and settings and then make a live disk from it to keep on a multiboot usb
<PimpSmurf> heya. How do I watch quicktime videos in chrome?
<PimpSmurf> Google points to packages that were removed
<PimpSmurf> w64codecs, etc
<panini> hi
<panini> pls can anybody help me
<lordievader> Good morning.
<krise> Hi , can anybody recommend me what is the best POS softvare for linux
<krise> i need to keep eye on my warehouse and make invoices
<krise> mabe there is even some free software that u can use in browser
<krise> that will be even better
<claycorn3> cant get software center to work
<claycorn3> fotgot the terminal code
<Smurphy> Since I upgraded to 13.10 (from 13.04) on my mac mini, I do hear through audio all Hard disk accesses ... Anyone noticed that ? Really weird. Nothing I did actually solved it a bit.
<Smurphy> I had that a long time ago, and removed pulseaudio and that fixed it...  Hmmm ...
<dmatt> kgpg on 13.10, I imported my key from old notebook and could not set trust to ultimate (actually could not change it at all - always returns to "I do not know" )
<dashavoo> Hi - I was just searching for info about linux for tablets. I was wondering what the current status of kubuntu-active is?
<systemclient> I just booted a the 13.10 ISO in a virtual machine, tried to launch `dbus` and got an error: `qdbus: could not find a Qt installation of ''`. What is up with that?
<systemclient> on my main system, which is upgraded from 13.04, qdbus did not work either ...
<systemclient> and all permissions that seem to be given through dbus, do not work either. What happend to all this?
<ScottyK> is there a step by step guide somewhere to get two kubuntu 13.10 computers to share files betwen each other? Not having much luck gettng them to "talk".
<hyper_ch> hi there, I just installed kubuntu 13.10 on a new notebook and use the "use all disk" option. Install went smoothly but upon reboot it just hangs at grub
<ct529> hi everybody. Just installed 13.10 64 bit from scratch .... after updating from 13.04 and having tons of problems.
<ct529> but there are also tons of problems in install from scratch ....
<ct529> moun does no search through packages,you cannot manage groups anymore .... what the heck is going on?
<ct529> where are the administration packages that allow you to manage groups? They are not accessible through settinsg anymore. How do I create new groups?
<Avihay_> ct529: I don't think muon had a good search even before the upgrade
<ct529> Avihay: well, at least it searched, not it returns blank pages.
<Avihay> still an inferior to synaptic
<ct529> Avihay: agree completely .... I do not think we should release unless it is up to scratch, who decided to remove kuser??????
<Avihay> removed? or not installe dby deafult?
<ct529> Avihay: yes, I mean it is removed from the basic installtion, you have to manually install it afterwards .... as if!!!! Who does not need user management?
<Avihay> Everyone with a single user setup. I think they removed kuser from the default installed setup because it was starting to "bit-rot". I think it encourages  people to fix or find new solutions or something. this conversation is getting #kubuntu-offtopic
<ct529> Avihay: in what way? this is about kubuntu.
<Avihay> yes, but this is a support channel [read topic], for people who need help
<ct529> Avihay: well, I have been asking a few time how do yu do group management in 13.10.
<ct529> Avihay: (unix groups)
<ct529> Avihay: it sounds to me a support question.
<Avihay> http://www.tutorialspoint.com/unix/unix-user-administration.htm
<ct529> Avihay: thanks, I know how to manage it from CLI!
<ct529> Avihay: what happened to the interface we used for the last 5 releases this is the point? What do I do, I go back and tecah everybody in the house and at work to use the CLI/
<ct529> ?
<ct529> Avihay:  I am utterly fed up because I have been using kubuntu since 6.10, and everytime you do a fresh install for any reason everything seems to change around and you have to start from scratch.
<Avihay> I know what you mean, but I havn't been hurt so bad as to want to switch to opensuse or another KDE distro
<Avihay> I guess you can still get kuser, or use the gnome thing
<ct529> Avihay:I did not want to install gnome stuff not to mess up the installtion. Anyway, thanks all the same. Have a nice evening!
<Avihay> you too
<EvilRoey> hi
 * MangaKaDenza puffs
<EvilRoey> I am tyring to use the "at" command to schedule a command.  Nothing runs though!
<MangaKaDenza> whee!
<MangaKaDenza> my computer is slowing to a crawl
<MangaKaDenza> <3 f@home
<EvilRoey> ah never mind, PEBCAK on my part
<EvilRoey> wee
<georgelappies> Hi all, do any of you experience a black screen for two seconds or so while login in to KDE using 13.10? This did not happen in 13.04
<georgelappies> the transition from login to desktop in 13.04 was a smooth fade effect
<MangaKaDenza> gaiz
<MangaKaDenza> I have
<MangaKaDenza> a question
<MangaKaDenza> how do I unlock all root files permanently?
<ke-> Any idea why VirtualBox (windows) won't run kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso ? It says kernel panic and stuff
<genii> MangaKaDenza: You don't. More importantly: what are you trying to accomplish that you perceive this is needed.
<MangaKaDenza> one word
<ke-> Madness
<genii> ke-: Probably corrupt. Did you do md5 check?
<ke-> Nah, not really
<MangaKaDenza> apache server files in /var/www but I want to make a file but I cant put index.html in it
<blueazimuth> kdesu dolphin
<MangaKaDenza> y tank u
<blueazimuth> it'll let you use the file manager as root
<blueazimuth> do only what is necessary
<MangaKaDenza> kdesu dolphin
<genii> !md5 | ke-
<ubottu> ke-: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ke-> Thanks man
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<thingy> Does anybody know why there are multiple backends for akonadi but akonadi-server is packaged to only depend on the mysql one? This forces a rdbms on a desktop system when the sqllite backend would have been enough.
<thingy> hmm, ok nvm, came across a launchpad bug for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/988889. It seems that upstream only support the mysql backend. awww
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 988889 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "[packaging] hard dependency on mysql backend, breaks other programs" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ke-> Strange, genii.. Didn't help with a new file either
<ke-> Can't be bothered now anyways
<metalus> alguien en español?
<wxl> !es | metalus
<ubottu> metalus: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<metalus> gracias
<wxl> de nada
<CygnusS> hi! i'm trying to update to 13.10 - sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade returns "403  Sorry, not allowed to fetch that type of file: saucy.tar.gz.gpg "...
<CygnusS> any hints?
<kensum> Has anybody had any problems with the muon updater; mine hangs on fetching files but when after a bit I force close, it has updated the system.
<rosco_y> is there an easy-to-use software for recording a desktop with sound to a video file?
<rosco_y> I tried "Kazaam" and "recordMyDesktop" without luck
<schultza> how up-to-date is kde in kubuntu?
<ke-> It's hip to the hop
<schultza> kde 4.11.2 ?
<apb> Across the bottom of my screen is the task list panel.  Mousing over each item causes a menu to "drop up".  Those "dropups" are translucent.  How can I make them opaque?  kubuntu 12.04
#kubuntu 2013-10-26
<wr3d> hi all
<Andalias> Why kde 4.11 without login session sound?
<dougiel> I did some sudo stuff for bluetooth and my bluetooth icon disappeared from my settings panel...any suggestions?
<MangaKaDenza> mentlegen... I have yet another problem
<MangaKaDenza> so I try to do sudo apt-get install kde* but it says I have held broken packages
<MangaKaDenza> how do I fix this
<valorie> dz
<valorie> oops
<dan_l> Hi.  Has anybody experienced muon software center crashing since upgrading?
<[dz]> yep
<dan_l> and how did you fix it?
<dan_l> or did you not?
<[dz]> nope
<[dz]> in fact, my entire kubuntu environment is ... pretty messed up
<dan_l> any other symptoms?
<[dz]> lets just say... sudo apt-get remove cups*
<dan_l> oh dear.
<dan_l> so you upgraded and you're totally hosed?
<[dz]> well... its complicated...
<[dz]> my thing only runs when I do a recovery
<[dz]> like
<[dz]> boot in recovery
<[dz]> mode
<FloodBotK1> [dz]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[dz]> and in unity, as of a few hours ago, its slowed down to hell
<[dz]> kde is... missing in action, and kubuntu is unusuable until further notice... and the only working thing is Xubuntu
<[dz]> so yeah, I'm pretty well
<dan_l> well I hate to say it, but did you try reinstalling?
<[dz]> BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH
<[dz]> yes
<[dz]> sudo apt-get remove kde*
<[dz]> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu*
<[dz]> then autoremoves
<[dz]> and other stuff
<[dz]> and then sudo apt-get install kubuntu*
<dan_l> it might be time to burn the village dude
<[dz]> ?
<dan_l> ya know, rmrf
<[dz]> o.0
<[dz]> butbutbut...
<[dz]> butt
<[dz]> I already set up mai stuffzor
<[dz]> ;-;
<dan_l> I have an xppro and a win 7 vbox for work stuff.  It kills me too, but once every other year or so, it's time to click the button
<wr3d> shoot, ownCloud is so easy to install on Kubuntu 3.10, awesome!
<K_user> Hi
<K_user> Hello! i'm running Kubuntu Live USB now and i can't see my HDD in filemanager. Tell me how to get access to the hard drives? I do not see them in the manager. Thanks
<apb> Across the bottom of my screen is the task list panel.  Mousing over each item causes a menu to "drop up".  Those "dropups" are translucent.  How can I make them opaque?  kubuntu 12.04
<cretsiah> can kubuntu play all media files? including flash
<mucho> hi
<haxe__> hallo
<lordievader> Good morning.
<georgelappies> hi all, I am experiencing a black screen delay when login in to KDE before the desktop loads. This is bugging me to now end as the login always was much faster with a smooth transition fade effect to the desktop. Very pretty indeed. However since using KDE4.11 on Kubuntu 13.10 this blackscreen at login became an issue? I have confirmed this issue on another machine with an ATI display as my main display is NVIDIA both have same issue. Is this a
<georgelappies> known regression?
<drbobb> hey guys, ever since the upgrade to 13.04 my personal KDE settings have been somewhat f***ed. It shows by no logout or reboot options appearing on the exit dialog, I have no access to those operations through any GUI.
<drbobb> Guess I could fix this by wiping clean all KDE settings, but I don't want to lose saved passwords, addressbook etc. I there some less drastic fix?
<drbobb> I was sort-of hoping 13.10 would fix this for me, but nope.
<ct529> drbobb: do you know what would you like to save?
<drbobb> ct529: well that's part of the problem, one would have to know pretty well what is saved by KDE and where
<drbobb> I'd really rather wipe just those settings that are responsible for the breakage, and leave all the rest, if I knew how to do that
<drbobb> it's highly annoying to be unable to logout or reboot, other than via powering off
<drbobb> I am also having issues with the BCM4313 wifi in my laptop
<drbobb> it works pretty well with my home router using WPA personal
<drbobb> but not at all with the office wifi, on WPA2 enterprise
<drbobb> the setting I use are correct and were eorking on 13.04
<monkeyjuice> drbobb:  i would try making a new user and log into that user to see if the system works with that user . might just be your user account is messed up
<drbobb> monkeyjuice: i'm sure it is the case that the settings for my account are messed up, my question is how to fix them without losing all of them
<drbobb> I'm using the wl driver for my broadcom wireless, should I perhaps switch to a different driver?
<ct529> drbobb: do you know whether the system is recognising the adapter correctly?
<drbobb> ct529: well it works with *some* (or most) access points, so..?
<ct529> drbobb: could you please do lspci | grep -i wirel on your system? It is difficult to answer without knowing the adapter
<drbobb> from another angle, the output of lshw or lspci seems correct
<drbobb> ct529: I already said it was BCM4313, look above
<ct529> drbobb: yes, I know, what I need to know is if your system RECOGNISES it as a BCM4313
<ct529> drbobb: if your system rocognises it as somehting else it could work in some siuations and not in others
<drbobb> ct529: I already said so
<ct529> drbobb: where did you say it?
<drbobb> [13:40:46] <drbobb> from another angle, the output of lshw or lspci seems correct
<ct529> drbobb: well, we need to see it .... we would also need to see the output of lsmod to help, and of uname -ram, to make sure the correct module is loaded
<drbobb> $ lsmod |grep wl
<drbobb> wl                   4207474  0
<drbobb> lib80211               14352  2 wl,lib80211_crypt_tkip
<drbobb> cfg80211              479757  1 wl
<FloodBotK1> drbobb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mparillo> Andalias: Please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1214668
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1214668 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "No login sound on Kubuntu 13.10 with KDE 4.11" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ct529> drbobb: it is really difficult to diagnose the probelm and propose a solution without seeing those data. Unfortunately, now I have to go. Pleas paetebinit!!!!
<ct529> drbobb: with the correct information, people will certainly be able to help you!
<ct529> brb
<anubis> Hello guys, i just instaled Kubuntu and i am pretty happy about it. Just a few questions: First of all: rekonq has very nice pdf-support. Is there some way to have the same behaviour in chromium browser? I once tried kparts but it did not work as expected (it opned pdf very nicely but tried to open other things as well). And second: Is there an easy way to install the cuda framework And or OpenCL?
<PT_Dreamer> Hi all, just upgraded to 13.10 and hate the new network manager, can anyone tell me how to get the old one back?
<Noobcake> Hi, I just updated to 13.10 but my sound is not working. I have an Intel integrated sound card. If I go to the KDE audio settings I can see that the internal audio is greyed out and it's using "Dummy output". If I go to Audio Hardware setup I can't select my sound card. Can anyone give me some pointers to resolve this please? Thanks in advance.
<schimpansky> Hi guys. Im having some problems with kubuntu 13.10. one of them is that i cant use muon software center. everytime i open it it close down after some minutes. anybody have some ide'why? please help me.
<schimpansky> Hi guys. Im having some problems with kubuntu 13.10. one of them is that i cant use muon software  │ Avihay
<schimpansky>                      | center. everytime i open it it close down after some minutes. anybody have some ide'why? please    │ away
<schimpansky>                      | help me
<schimpansky>                      | center. everytime i open it it close down after some seconds. anybody have some ide'why? please    │ away
<schimpansky> Hi guys. Im having some problems with kubuntu 13.10. one of them is that i cant use muon software center. everytime i open it it close down after some seconds. anybody have some ide'why? please help me.
<wr3d> schimpansky: i was having the same issues, after updates it got fixed
<wr3d> schimpansky: you can try running it from command line to give you clues
<schimpansky> thx. i try that
<schimpansky> updating the system didnt work
<schimpansky> sorry guys. i have updated the system now.  i ment that opdating the system didnt solve my problem.
<cer> hi everybody how do you sandbox an application on kubuntu / ubuntu?
<cer> and how do you control the prequency of the processor? All the previous tools and toys do not work anymore (indicator-cpufreq, cpufreq and so on)
<EugeneK> hello. can anyone help me with Kubuntu? I'm new user
<thingol_> hi EugeneK, please state your problem and we'll do our very best to help you
<EugeneK> in Muon software center i can't see flash player installer
<thingol_> have you tried to search with the "flash" keyword so to shorten the list of packages presented ?
<EugeneK> i tried search in Muon by keyword.
<EugeneK> someone advice me install "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras " now flash player works. Thanks all :)
<rosco_y> How can I record a desktop session (console application + audio to speakers) to a ogg file?
<PT_Dreamer> hi all
<PT_Dreamer> upgraded to 13.10 and the new network manager isnt showing any details, not even wireless strenght, any help fixing this?
<lemondrop> hi, i have mint 15 kde, & kvpnc is crashing upon import of my vpn provider's config files. the kde crash handler opens, and it says Details: Executable: kvpnc PID 4313 Signal: Aborted (6)
<lemondrop> i'm still able to use the tray icon for my network to connect pretty quickly.. does anyone know if this is an easy fix?
<guest-lJMjYi> I am having a display and audio issue. In my user account, i had hooked up my HMDI out to a TV, now disconnect from TV, and even on reboot my user account shows a blank screen. Logging in as guest all works fine,
<guest-lJMjYi> Audio in reg account is fubar, in guest it is fine
<guest-lJMjYi> This happened in the 13.10 uprade
<valorie> guest-lJMjYi: have you looked into your ~/.kde folder to see what might be causing that?
<guest-lJMjYi> i don't know what to look for
<valorie> you can do that from a console
<valorie> i'll look at mine and see if anything looks likely
<valorie> although since I only have a laptop, your setup will likely have entries that mine does not
<valorie> however, a cat ~/.kde/share/config is a good place to start
<guest-lJMjYi> I ma having some fubar with my beats audio as well. as a guest, all is well, but regular acct, my speakers are wonky, the bass is not playing, and the mute key light stays on whether muted or not
<guest-lJMjYi> valorie: mine is a laptop as well HP envy
<valorie> so one thing to do is look at the guest account config folder, and compare it to your user version
<valorie> hard to keep logging in back and forth, I know
<valorie> sometimes I just take a photo with my cell phone, lol
<guest-lJMjYi> I can do that with dolphin  root mode split screen no?
<guest-lJMjYi> it is asking me for guest password
<guest-lJMjYi> How can I log into the console as my regular user?
<valorie> oh, I never thought of doing that; I suppose you can!
<valorie> are you saying you have no X even, when you try to log in as yourself?
<valorie> no access to a console?
<guest-lJMjYi> I got it, when using konsole it is as my guest, su regaccount switches user to the reg account
<guest-lJMjYi> then I can sudo dolphin
<guest-lJMjYi> Now where are my guest config files stored?
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Use kdesudo, not sudo for GUI apps.
<valorie> this is where it would get confusing, but it will be in home/guest/.kde
<valorie> oooo, good call Addle
<valorie> I didn't catch that
<guest-lJMjYi> Why is that?
 * valorie goes to get coffee
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: It can end up creating root owned files in your user home directory, which can lead to issues later.
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: kdesudo is meant to avoid that.
<guest-lJMjYi> Addle: doing that says no protocol specified, kdesudo cannot connect to X server
<guest-lJMjYi> whereas sudo started dolphin
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Huh, let's see... You said you did an 'su regaccount'? Perhaps 'su - regaccount' is why it's complaining. Sort of a guess.
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: The dash means su will make a new login shell. Otherwise, it keeps your previous environment variables.
<guest-lJMjYi> su -regaccount gives the error invalid option
<guest-lJMjYi> let's just get the config squared away to look for difference, as su dolphin if I just rmember to verify ownership and settings of file it will work
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Put a space on each side of the dash.
<guest-lJMjYi> same errors
<guest-lJMjYi> where are the default guest config files that would control the display
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Sure, just be aware of the potential issues if you end up with root owned files in the wrong place. If something goes wrong, it'll be a good first thing to check.
<guest-lJMjYi> Makes sense
<guest-lJMjYi> Keep a log of the files I made / corrected etc
<guest-lJMjYi> written that is
<guest-lJMjYi> Addle: any idea which file would be causing the display hangup on my regular acct, and not in guest
<gessi> 1162803096
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Not really. I think valorie had some ideas.
<guest-lJMjYi> Addle: in my reg account all was fine I thought after my upgrade, but after connecting to my TV via HDMI, I am having display issues. When not plugged in, at times it acts like it is, so my laptop screen is blank, but plugging in show on the TV
<guest-lJMjYi> valorie: any idea where to start checking for the video file discrepency?
<guest-lJMjYi> Addle: do you know where the guest config file are?
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: I wonder if your laptop doesn't have some key combination to switch displays that might work here.
<guest-lJMjYi> I have tried, I have the display icon on a key (f4) but pressing that doesn't do anything
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Something in .kde/shre/config was valorie's first suggestion.
<guest-lJMjYi> pp
<guest-lJMjYi> pp
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Was worth a shot :)
<guest-lJMjYi> yep. Even in messing with the system settings, display in the reg acct doesn't work :-(
<guest-lJMjYi> something is FUBAR. Dolphin in guest is very fast, in my reg account, slow
<guest-lJMjYi> that is for a later date
<valorie> I didn't see a file in my .kde that jumped out
<guest-lJMjYi> hmm
<guest-lJMjYi> darn
<valorie> however, it has to be there somewhere, or guest wouldn't work
<guest-lJMjYi> do you know where the guest config files are?
<valorie> so, you can just .... rename your .kde
<valorie> as I said, they will be in /home/guest/.kde
<guest-lJMjYi> I don't show a /home/guest
<valorie> that is painting with a pretty broad brush, though, and you either have to move stuff back into your freshly created .kde
<valorie> or reset everything else up
<valorie> from root?
<valorie> you should be able to see all users
<guest-lJMjYi> yep I can only see my reg account
<guest-lJMjYi> no guest directory
<valorie> I mean, whatever you called guest
<guest-lJMjYi> maybe in tmp?
<valorie> if you actually set up a guest account, with password, there should be something
<valorie> or nothing would work
<guest-lJMjYi> nope, just hte default guest login. I found it in temp, name of guest session
<valorie> ah
<valorie> ok, that's not really a new user, then
<guest-lJMjYi> but in .kde I don't see any config files
<guest-lJMjYi> hmm
<guest-lJMjYi> must be from somewhere
<valorie> share/config
<valorie> not .kde/config
<valorie> so ~/.kde/share/config
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Wait, isn't it your non-guest account that's broken? Those are the .kde files you should be looking at.
<guest-lJMjYi> yes Addle, but I want to compare them to something that works, like guest
<valorie> Addle: guest-lJMjYi had the idea of comparing them side to side
<Addle> guest-lJMjYi: Oh, ok. Gotcha. :)
<valorie> I've never tried doing that
<guest-lJMjYi> valorie: that is where it is .kde/config/share are 81 items
<guest-lJMjYi> what file would be the display? x server?
<valorie> I see a file in home, called Xauthority, but I don't know what that is
<valorie> googling
<valorie> like: ~/.Xauthority
<guest-lJMjYi> Me as well. I found a plasma-desktoprc that links to other files
<valorie> http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.1/doc/xauth.1.html
<valorie> I don't think you are getting as far as plasma booting up
<valorie> x is freaking out
<guest-lJMjYi> I get the splash screen, I log into my reg account, I get the blue block, the disk drive fades in, then . .  nothing
<valorie> but I have no experience this far down the stack
<valorie> guest-lJMjYi: you might look in /var/log for something like xsession errors or close
<valorie> and see if there is anything interesting
<valorie> in console ls /var/log
<guest-lJMjYi> ok
<valorie> and then cat the interesting file(s)
<valorie> guest-lJMjYi: any luck?
<guest-lJMjYi> that xauth files are not text files :-(
<guest-lJMjYi> another reference that looked promising was in /etc/kde4/kdm$ but in my kde4 dir, there is nothing
<valorie> no, that's why I provided you the URL ref
<guest-lJMjYi> I do see a ~/.kde/share/config/kxrandrc
<valorie> I have no such file
<valorie> that's a text file, so check it out
<guest-lJMjYi> Boom that might do it, as it says HMDI active = true
<guest-lJMjYi> me take that to false and see
<valorie> esp. if there is a diff between guest and your user
<valorie> wow, promising!
<guest-lJMjYi> it is krandrc,
<apb> Anybody know of a good mail program?  I've given pretty much given up on Thunderbird.
<apb> s/given//
<guest-lJMjYi> no krandrc in the /tmp/guest-lJMjYi/.kde/share/config/krandrc  Don't know where guest is getting that from. I will turn of HDMI active and see what goes, can always log into guest again
<guest-lJMjYi> here it goes
<valorie> good luck, guest-lJMjYi
<bjr-test> valorie: no good :-(
<bjr-test> I created a new account vs working in guest to see if I can resolve it
<valorie> and?
<bjr-test> same thing happened
<valorie> disappointing that the easy way didn't work
<bjr-test> yep
<bjr-test> interesting that the new account doesn't ahve the krandrc
<valorie> so, if you want advice: log out of your regular account, and mv ~/.kde ~/.kde-old
<valorie> in a console
<valorie> oh, or: just delete that krandrc altogether
<valorie> again, while logged out from your account
<valorie> that is worth a try first
<valorie> and by delete, I mean rename
<bjr-test> I am logged out of the old acct
<bjr-test> ok
<valorie> you will have to log out of KDE altogether
<bjr-test> Interesting in new account, in the root dolphin, I can not access the original user .kde :-(
<valorie> so mv ~/.kde/share/config/krandrc to -old
<valorie> mv ~/.kde/share/config/krandrc mv ~/.kde/share/config/krandrc-old
<valorie> oops,
<valorie> mv ~/.kde/share/config/krandrc ~/.kde/share/config/krandrc-old
<valorie> don't leave that second mv in there!
<bjr-test> I renamed that krandrc
<bjr-test> now try to get into that acct?
<valorie> yup
<bjrohan> valorie: I came home to be able to try and plug into my TV and get my original acct to reset. no such luc k so far
<jalcine> apb: try KMAil
<valorie> bjrohan: I guess try either the kubuntu-user mail list or the forums
<valorie> or file a bug against krandr
<valorie> see if you can get some devel input about what's going on
<valorie> plugging into your TV shouldn't throw kub. into a tizzy like this
<bjrohan> It didn't in 13.04, just since the upgrade to 13.10
<bjrohan> same with my beats audio
<valorie> sure, and that could point to a kernel change instead, maybe
<valorie> but i'll bet the krandr devel would know better
<bjrohan> okay. thanks for your help. Now in the system setting dsiplay, if I uncheck the TV that is connected, and unplug my laptop screen gets lines in it :-(
<bjrohan> very very odd
<valorie> I read this chan faithfully, and I've not seen anyone else with your situation
<jalcine> what kind of laptop is he using?
<jalcine> very odd
#kubuntu 2013-10-27
<bjrohan> valorie: SHeesh, I still got nothing, I can't get it to go back to my laptop screen :-(
<bjrohan> Does anyone else have suggestions for my multiple display issue?
<Bigpat> Hello everyone
<itaylor57> hi Bigpat
<Bigpat> I have an issues with Muon Discover
<Bigpat> I did the most stupidest thing by hiding the menus and I have been trying to re enable it for the last 4 days
<Bigpat> I can't even find any info on the web and the short cut keys are not even working
<Bigpat> the question is in the Muon Discover software center how do i default everything
<Bigpat> using 13.10
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bjrohan> Hey there. I have asked this before, and been searching for a solution,but haven't found one yet. In 13.04 my display worked fine. Since upgrading things worked fine, I then plugged in my TV via HDMI (had done this in 13.04). When I unplug the HDMI, my leptop screen goes blank. i can only get to see my laptop screen whne plugged into the TV. I have tried various setings in System Setting , Displys
<Bigpat> check your vidoe cards setting
<Bigpat> does it suppor dual monitor
<Bigpat> trying to find out which one is supposed to be your primary monitor and select it. It may help
<bjrohan> Bigpat: It is a built-in Intel card on a 6 mos old laptop. It had worked fine in 13.04, I had plugged it in and out of the same TV just fine
<skreech_> Does anyone know of any software that I can use to manage a lending scheme?
<skreech_>  Sort of like a library but not tied to Books
<Bigpat> does your laptop support back light
<bjrohan> Bigpat: what do you mean?
<bjrohan> It is an HP Envy with Intel video card and processor if that helps
<Bigpat> 1 min
<bjrohan> ok
<Bigpat> what is the name of your video card
<bjrohan> How would I find out? The screen on the laptop works. It just doesn't work when the HDMI cord is unplugeed from it now
<bjrohan> It is lit up, just blank
<bjrohan> Right now it is plugged into TV, I have the TV monitor in the screen setting unchecked, so nothing on the TV screen
<bjrohan> valorie: This worked for me: DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto
<Bigpat> how to re enable the search menu in Muon discover in 13.10. I select to hide the menu but I'm unable to get it back
<valorie> darn, bigpat left
<valorie> so easy: control M
<goodtime> hi
<skreech_> valorie: hi!!
<valorie> hi skreech_
<valorie> how are ya?
<skreech_> Good :)
<valorie> bjrohan: I saw you found success
<valorie> but how on earth did you find that?
<genii> valorie: That doesn't work here. I had to actually change "MenuBar=Disabled" to "MenuBar=Enabled" in .kde/share/config/muon-discoverrc
<valorie> and where did you put it?
<skreech_> valorie: Wouldn't happen to know if there is anything like a Community asset tracking software?
<bjrohan> Video seems to be corrected. Now I can not get any audio from any of my speakers, however in the Pulse Audio control, I the meters are moving. Alsa Mixer volume is all the way up, and not muted, any sugestions?
<valorie> genii: not cool that muon doesn't follow KDE standards
<valorie> personally, I would file a bug about that
<valorie> bjrohan: does it make any difference what backend you use for phonon?
<valorie> I would play with all the multimedia settings in systemsettings
<bjrohan_> valorie: I used DISPLAY=:0 xrandr --output LVDS1 --auto  to reset my display :-). What is phonon?
<valorie> notice that there is more than one tab
<valorie> phonon is the abstraction layer between the other MM stuff and your equipment
<bjrohan_> Where would I find the phonon settings
<valorie> systemsettings > multimedia
<valorie> sound in linux, gah
<bjrohan_> I am there, should phonon be one of the items on the left?
<valorie> so many layers
<valorie> let's see what it says now
<bjrohan_> I, I see it, I had it open as Pulse Audio Control
<bjrohan_> I closed that, and then a secion opened in system settings multimedia
<valorie> audio and video settings
<valorie> much better
<bjrohan_> Yep,
<valorie> why should anyone but the devels know the word 'phonon'?
<bjrohan_> I have that, I have tried the available options there, only 2 are  options Builtin Audio Analog Stereo and Simultaneous output to Built inAnalof stereo
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> and does changing the order of those help?
<bjrohan_> builtin digital surround is grayed out as is Built in Audio Digital surround,  and Built-in 4.0  analog surround
<valorie> woah
<bjrohan_> changing the order doesn't help
<valorie> so go to the next tab, and select something
<bjrohan_> I have a system with beats audio
<bjrohan_> It was working in 13.04 as well
<valorie> it sounds like everything is deselected for some reason
<bjrohan_> the 4 speakers and base.
<bjrohan_> valorie: If I go to the next tab, and under the sound card, with built in audio profile has many options and selecting one of those highlights various ones on the first tab.
<bjrohan_> analog stereo duplex was working before
<valorie> and it will again
<valorie> esp. if alsamixer detected everything
<valorie> sounds like some selection somewhere got hosed, though
<bjrohan_> This ALWAYS happens to me on upgrades, something fails and I go through this trying to fix it. Is this normal?
<valorie> I can't say it's never happened to me, but it's been at least a year or two
<valorie> and sometimes I do the beta
<valorie> once even the alpha
<valorie> IMO if you have the time, sign up to do testing
<bjrohan_> I did the Beta once, then I figured I didn't want to go through it, I have aited for full releases, but I still get bugs
<valorie> that way your equipment will always be considered
<bjrohan_> Ah
<valorie> well, bugs are a part of life with computers
<Addle> bjrohan_: Well, I have to say that upgrades can be problematic. There's a reason Mint decided it was less trouble to just not allow upgrades.
<valorie> in linux, though, you can assist the devels in fixing them, by giving them good information
<skreech_> valorie: Also tending gardens
<valorie> skreech_: what?
<Addle> bjrohan_: Really, it's hard to cope with everything a user could have done to their systems between updates.
<skreech_> Bugs are a part of ... :)
<Addle> Yep, on the good side, it keeps getting better and better, thanks to everyone, including those who take the time to log bug reports. :)
<bjrohan_> Well yes, and I do enjoy Linux for the "nerdiness" of it
<Addle> Sometimes, I'm almost sad when everything is perfect. Then, I have to come up with an excuse to play with my installations. hehe
<valorie> Addle: lol
<bjrohan_> :-)
<bjrohan_> I found jack retasking, I get audio, but I can't increase or decrease volume :-(
<skreech_> Addle: upgrade to the dev beta :)
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> bjrohan_: the final thing to check is that third tab, which is the backend
<valorie> you can use either gstreamer or vlc as a phonon-backend
<valorie> both have their strengths and weaknesses
<Addle> skreech_: haha Yeah, I guess that'll do it.
<bjrohan_> valorie: the only one I show is g-streamer. I have VLC player installed does that help?
<skreech_> !info libvlc5
<ubottu> libvlc5 (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-1 (saucy), package size 41 kB, installed size 144 kB
<valorie> it isn't a lib, but phonon-backend-vlc
<valorie> !info phonon-backend-vlc
<ubottu> phonon-backend-vlc (source: phonon-backend-vlc): Phonon VLC backend. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2 (saucy), package size 79 kB, installed size 321 kB
<bjrohan_> installing now to see what happens
<skreech_> valorie: Ever heard of an Asset management software? That tracks physical stuph ?
<valorie> I think most people just use a database for that
<bjrohan> valorie: VLC worked, The audio works, volume controls work, now just the mute key button light stays on
<valorie> \0/
 * valorie thinks that a spot of electrical tape might help on that mute button
<valorie> lol
<skreech_> valorie: Yeah :) I just was hoping not to recreate one
<valorie> well, I haven't looked
<bjrohan> :-)
<valorie> surely there is library or warehouse stuff that could be re-purposed
<valorie> skreech_: ask around at hackerspace/makerspace type places
<valorie> they have to be using something to keep track of stuff
<skreech_> valorie: Yeah I was thinking they probably have stuff to track community tool pools
<skreech_> I was looking at Library stuff as well but they are really ISBN based
<skreech_> Stupid organized book readers..... -__-
<valorie> freegeek may even have a chan here
<skreech_> Curse you and your years of experience!!
<valorie> sure, but the backend can probably be changed from ISBN to some other number
<skreech_> Not familiar with freekgeek
<valorie> FREEgeek
<valorie> not freeks
<skreech_> Ahhhh :)
<valorie> lol
<skreech_> Right
<skreech_> That would have been an embarrassing meeting to turn up to
<valorie> skreech_: do you know about alis?
<genii> valorie: Are you in Toronto?
<valorie> it does searching of freenode
<skreech_> yes
<valorie> for instance, do a /msg alis list *freegeek*
<valorie> and see what you get
<genii> ( we have a FreeGeek here in Toronto, on Vine Street )
<valorie> genii: an hour out of Seattle
<valorie> cool
<valorie> we have one in Seattle, too
<valorie> there are more of that kind of thing all the time
<valorie> hackerspaces and makerspaces as well
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> free culture!
<skreech_> :-D
<genii> Yes, it's good stuff.
<Eav> hi guys
<Eav> i got a question, maybe you can help me
<bjrohan> I am in Vancouver WA, there is one in Portland, been there for Portland Linux Group after hours. I have a computer to take in to donate
<valorie> bjrohan: awesome
<Eav> i got the plasma desktop or whatever its named and if i minimize windows they get like greyed out in the taskbar
<Eav> which i would like to turn off
<Eav> is this possible?
<valorie> Eav: when you right-click in an empty space in the panel, you can go to panel options > panel settings
<valorie> maybe there?
<Eav> nope sadly not
<Eav> i've looked there already
<Eav> maybe i should try a skin?
<Addle> Eav: I fail to see why you'd ever want to do that, but perhaps in the color settings.
<Eav> ok i think i'll stick with the dark theme, i can live with that
<Eav> i couldnt read the greyed out windows
<Eav> but with the dark theme its fine
<Addle> Eav: Oh, I see. Yeah, I'd call that an issue with the specific theme. That's always annoying. When I try dark themes, a lot of the time, I end up with unreadable text *somewhere*.
<Addle> Eav: Glad you sorted it out to your satisfaction. :)
<skreech_> Ah ok Eav got it sorted
<Eav> 1 more thing
<Eav> if i start dolphin on my 2nd monitor it seems to start with the resolution of my 1st monitor
<Eav> any way to fix this?
 * skreech_ wishes I knew more about Dual monitors.
<arquebus> I just installed kubuntu and I cant get my wireless to stay connected, anyone know how I can fix this?
<Addle> Eav: It will restore the application to whatever geometry (in pixels) it remembers from the last use. So if I get what you mean, no, there's probably no way to affect that. Maybe Weston will make better use of DPI. One can hope. :)
<Addle> Eav: I could be wrong, of course. That's always a possibility.
<skreech_> arquebus: It connects? for how long?
<arquebus> it connected just for a moment when I first booted, then I lost connection and I cant find any way to reconnect
<arquebus> skreech_: what do you think? I dont even see a 'reconnect' button
<Addle> arquebus: First thing I'd do is look at the logs to see if there's any error messages. Try dmesg | less and look near the end for anything incriminating.
<Addle> (q will exit the 'less' pager, in case you're new to it)
<Addle> (and 0G will go to the end)
<arquebus> Addle: I dont see any errors having to do with wireless or networks, like I say, it connected momentarily when I first booted, and now I have no idea how to reconnect
<Addle> arquebus: That's odd. Normally, there should be an icon in your system tray that allows you to connect and so on. Why it should disconnect you and not leave any messages in dmesg is a mystery.
<Addle> arquebus: I should add a disclaimer: I've had a bottle of wine, and I don't drink often, so perhaps my debugging skills are dulled. ;)
<arquebus> Addle: whats strange is that the full list of wireless networks shows up when I click the wireless icon in the tray, I get a message that it cant connect to network I have selected
<Addle> arquebus: Hm, one would have liked a more detailed error message. lol
<Addle> arquebus: Network Manager should log stuff to daemon.log, iirc. Worth looking at.
<Addle> arquebus: Ugh, no more daemon.log. nvm.
<arquebus> wait, I ran that command again and I got a bunch of messages that say "Queue 0 failed to flush"
<arquebus> as well as "Queue 2 failed to flush"
<Addle> arquebus: I think NetworkManager logs to /var/log/syslog now.
<Addle> arquebus: I think you hit a kernel bug. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=169956
<arquebus> Addle: great job!! thats the exact wireless hardware I have on my laptop
<Addle> arquebus: Ahah! hehe
<valorie> the #ubuntu-kernel folks are very helpful
<Addle> arquebus: Well, at least it's fixed in the latest kernel releases. Beyond that, you'd probably have to patch your kernel to get it to work. Anyways, mystery solved, at least. :)
<valorie> and might have a patch for you to test
<arquebus> Addle: maybe an update firmware would work
<Addle> arquebus: Well, it seldom hurts, but if the kernel module has a bug, that's probably where the real solution lies.
<arquebus> Addle: ok
<Addle> arquebus: Someone reports having installed a package on Ubuntu 13.10 and getting it to work in this: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61621
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 61621 in network-wireless "Cards with rt3290 stop functioning after a while, have to reboot to resume normal operations" [High,New]
<Addle> arquebus: See the comment by Rok.
<Addle> arquebus: Obviously, you take your chances installing something from rghost.net. I know nothing about that service or Rok.
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~barracuda72/+archive/ralink/ is where it came from.
<arquebus> Addle: thanks big time, I'll look through this, I have a feeling though my best bet is to wait till the next version of Ubuntu comes out
<Addle> arquebus: Glad to be of service. Good luck! :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why did my spdif sound suddenly stop?  I can hear stuff on my headphones, but the spdif connection to the receiver just cut suddenly.  I checked with alsamixer and I do not see SPDIF muted at all.
<valorie> bleah, why did arquebus leave, rather than checking with #ubuntu-kernel?
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> how about in pulseaudio, Roey?
<valorie> so many freaking layers in linux sound
<Roey> Sound comes from Youtube in Firefox and also from Amarok, but only in headphones
<valorie> did you check what systemsettings says?
<Roey> one sec
<Roey> but why would it do that all of a sudden?
<valorie> that's an excellent question
<Roey> that's the second time this happened.
<Addle> Obvious answer: There's a bug. :)
<valorie> it fits also into the random nature of reality
<Addle> I love Linux. It's awesome and one of my favorite things in the world. But sometimes, the sound subsystems... *sigh*
<valorie> Addle: indeed
<Roey> Addle:  oh goodie :)
<home> blablabla]
<home> hello
<valorie> home: have you a question?
<home> my new person learn ubuntu sistem
<home> plz help 1 ask for my
<home> soryy me poor linguage englesh
<home> my interesting instal world of warcraf , posibil or no posibil
<valorie> what is your preferred language?
<valorie> yes, you can run WoW under wine
<valorie> !info wine
<home> ya wow
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<home> plz link for download  wine
<home> i am vceryy veryy noob
<valorie> look for it in your package manager called Muon
<valorie> Muon will download and install for you
<home> ty mate
<valorie> have fun!
<home> este cineva care intelege ce am scris aici
<eagles0513875> hey everyone for some reason my track pad is not working at all it seems like lsusb picks it up any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<eagles0513875> Addle: the funny thing actually my track pad appears in the syslog
<j4gu4r> alguien que me pueda dar un tutorial de como configurar kubuntu 13.10
<eagles0513875> !es | j4gu4r
<ubottu> j4gu4r: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Eav> i got a question - i installed chromium via the terminal, but now i cant start it via the kde menu just via terminal. how can i change this?
<valorie> how exactly did you install it, Eav?
<valorie> if you did it with apt-get, it will make no difference
<valorie> if you downloaded it from elsewhere, dunno
<Addle> Eav: It should normally show up. Try searching for it in the KDE menu search. Otherwise, logging out and back in should work, though it shouldn't be necessary.
<jack> best dvd-playback app for kde?
<jack> kaffeine?
<Addle> jack: I like VLC. Kaffeine is pretty good too.
<jack> yeah, vlc rules
<jack> merci bien
<jack> are there others?
<Addle> On that we agree. Bienvenue :)
<Addle> That's all I ever bother to use.
<jack> mmh
<Addle> There's probably a bunch more that work, though. Like mplayer, etc.
<jack> mplayer, right
<Addle> If it's not playing DVDs, maybe you just need the videolan.org repos for dvdcss added.
<jack> need to apt-get that
<eagles0513875> jack: vlc is the best in the sense that it will play all formats
<eagles0513875> jack: ya apt-get ftw
<jack> standard  dvd=one format
<jack> mpeg2 afaik
<Addle> The old medibuntu repos are gone, so dvdcss needs to come from videolan.org, now.
<jack> ok
<eagles0513875> Addle: isnt ath stuff normally packaged with vlc
<Addle> eagles0513875: Could be. VLC does tend to "just work". But it can't hurt to have dvdcss installed.
<eagles0513875> possibly
<eagles0513875> wish i could get my apache issue sorted on this lapotp
<eagles0513875> plus the track pad
<eagles0513875> really need to get it up and running as I need to get a wordpress theme started asap
<Addle> Wish I could figure out why my friend's built-in webcam isn't even showing up on lspci or lsusb. Now there's a perplexing problem.
<jack> just compile httpd yourself
<jack> it's small enough
<eagles0513875> jack: i just need something to run test and dev sites on my local hosts
<eagles0513875> jack: thing is 13.10 has the latest version of apache 2.4 13.04 previous have 2.2 which im used to working with
<jack> get lighhtpd :P
<jack> erm, lighttpd
<Addle> I suppose compiling 2.2 would work. As you were saying, though, good to future-proof it by porting the config files to 2.4.
<eagles0513875> Addle: i will be eventually my production servers
<goodtime> Addle?
<Addle> eagles0513875: What I'd do is start from the default config files and add my stuff to it piece by piece until it breaks. Then I'd know where the problem was right away.
<goodtime> an os?
<goodtime> ahh lol
<eagles0513875> Addle: im doing that on this laptop :( and i cant seem to find jack and squat
<jack> stop highlighting me without a good reason
<Addle> Never heard of squat, but jackd is in /usr/bin. XD
<jack> thx
<Addle> lol
<eagles0513875> haha jack sorry i wasnt even referring to you
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> argh Forbidden  You don't have permission to access /php5-fcgi/index.php on this server.
<eagles0513875> error im getting trying to access a site on this laptop :(
<eagles0513875> hey jalcine
<Addle> Hopefully that's not on the main PHP site, which recently got compromised. PHP compromised. Go figure, what a shocker!
<eagles0513875> Addle: no im running an event driven setup using php fpm and fastcgi
<jack> eagles0513875, i figured
<jalcine> eagles0513875: how do you know I connected back to my ZNC? lol
<eagles0513875> [09:16:58] jalcine_ [~jacky@unaffiliated/webjadmin] is now known as jalcine that is how jack
<eagles0513875> whoops
<jalcine> AH
<eagles0513875> tab failure on my part meatn jalcine
<jalcine> lmfao
<Addle> You just know I'll be slipping the word "jack" oh so casually into things for the next day or so, right? lol
<jack> :P
<jalcine> hahah
<jalcine> ugh, I hate this time of day
<jalcine> when nepomuk via virtouso kicks mysqld into full overtime
<jalcine> :(
<jalcine> I don't even use MySQL for webdev anymore
<Addle> I switched to sqlite on this laptop. I have 1GB of RAM, I can't afford the 75MB for mysqld. hehe
<eagles0513875> i have 16g of ram lol
<eagles0513875> and a monster i7
<goodtime> nice ;)
<Addle> My desktop has a nice 16GB of RAM, at least. Laptop is old and sucks badly. But hey, it works.
<Addle> The laptop is pretty much my dedicated IRC system. :)
<jalcine> lmfao
<eagles0513875> i can compile libreoffice from master in about 2 hrs
<eagles0513875> ttyl guys off to spend the day on the boat probably for the last time this year
<Addle> Later, eagles0513875. Have fun!
<eagles0513875> thanks Addle will do :)
<jack> boat? where are you located?
<jack> .nl or some us coast?
<eagles0513875> im located in europe on the island of malta jack we are 60 miles south of scicily
<Addle> jack: I'm in Ontario, and my Dad has a sailboat. Don't need the sea for a boat.
<eagles0513875> you probably heard us when the libyan conflict started with those two military planes flying here
<Addle> eagles0513875: Oh, that must be a nice looking area.
<jack> eagles0513875, cool
<jack> nice big lake, that "ocean"
<Addle> The mediterranean. That's got to be nice.
<jack> it is
<Addle> I really need to get to Europe at some point before I die. :)
<jack> terribly warm there though
<Addle> Great Lakes and the Thousand Islands are nice, but they're no mediterranean.
<Addle> jack: I can take it. I'm not even complaining in the early 30C's. On the other hand, winter *sucks*.
<Addle> I was built for tropical climes, I think.
<jack> heh
<jack> are you black?
<Addle> Anyone needs an experienced software developer somewhere warm, PM me. XD
<Addle> Nope, about as white as possible. lol
<home> hello i am return plz help 1 ask
<jack> see...
<Addle> On the pantone color chart, I'm "fishbelly white". lol
<home> i am download wine
<jack> :P
<home> plz help how instal
<Addle> home: sudo apt-get install wine
<Addle> home: Or search for it in the package manager of your choice.
<home> yes plz ???instal wine
<home> just no undestaing
<Addle> Ah, language barriers. Let's see...
<home> ya
<Addle> home: Type: sudo apt-get install wine
<jack> apt-get install babelfish :P
<Addle> hehe
<home> lol ok
<jack> easily belongs into the "nicest visions of the 20th century"category
<jack> <3 douglas adams
<Addle> Agreed!
<jack> :)
<Addle> Man was a genius.
<jack> indeed
<Addle> You've read Terry Pratchett, right?
<jack> i love his thhgttg
<jack> nope
<home> X client - xwininfo
<home> xwininfo is a small tool that was part of xbase-clients.
<home> More information about X.Org can be found at:
<home> This module can be found as the module 'app/xwininfo' at :pserver:anoncvs@cvs.freedesktop.org:/cvs/xorg
<FloodBotK1> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack> discworld my ass
<Addle> That's between you and your ass. Myself, I love Discworld. :)
<jack> you'd say it's up to comparison with thhgttg?
<home> ok ty
<Addle> I would. Both are probably my favorite authors of all time, comedy wise.
<jack> all right, i might read it
<Addle> Douglas Adams is awesome, though, no question about it. I miss him. :(
<jack> if he has only 10% of douglas adams' humour
<Addle> hehe True.
<jack> it's cool already
<Addle> "Mort" is probably one of my favorites.
<jack> mort? makes me think of harry potter
<jack> lord voldemort or so
<Addle> Mort is the aptly named Death's apprentice.
<Addle> Mort being "Death" in French, of course.
<jack> haha ok
<Addle> <---- Speaks French
<jack> i know
<jack> <--- was born in paris
<Addle> jack: Bien, alors! :)
<jack> ;)
<jack> warning: my french sucks anyway
<Addle> My written French is, frankly, poor, but I lived in Quebec for the first part of my life.
<Addle> So same warning. lol
<jack> i can order un grand creme
<Addle> Even in school in French, I used to scrape by with 63's and so on.
<Addle> 60's were a pass.
<jack> but that's about it....
<jack> if pratchett's mort is like goethe's mephisto, cool
<jack> i love such characters
<Addle> Well, if you like that, perhaps "Eric" is to your liking. Based of Faust.
<jack> eric??
<Addle> Also one of my favorites.
<jack> pratchett too?
<Addle> Yeah. lol The cover has Faust struck out and replaced by "Eric". And yes, Pratchett.
<jack> alright :)
<jack> Addle, does eric have a good mephisto replacement?
<Addle> As I recall, yes.
<jack> cool, ok
<jack> question: is there an ubuntu dvd that can install kde+others? like lxde...
<jack> or gnome
<Addle> jack: Gnome3 might be an issue. I think it might clash with Unity on stock ubuntu. But otherwise, they should be installable.
<Addle> jack: Should be able to install them fine on Kubuntu.
<jack> kubuntu dvd-image?
<jack> ok, great
<Addle> jack: Sure
<Guest40673> Is the edubuntu-desktop-kde package available for Kubuntu 13.10?
<Guest40673> nevermind, I'ved install all the packages separately
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Err afternoon.
<skreech_> Guest40673: Hmm wonder if they need a maintainer for that
<skreech_> Guest40673: What did you install out of curiousity?
<skreech_> lordievader: Hey! :)
<Guest40673> skreech_: The packages listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/edubuntu-desktop-kde and also the apps from http://edu.kde.org/applications/
<skreech_> Guest40673: ok thanks :)
<littlebit> hi people, I'm looking for the package that contains 'gnutls-cli'
<littlebit> can someone help
<skreech_> !search gnutls-cli
<ubottu> Found:
<skreech_> hmm
<skreech_> !find gnutls-cli
<ubottu> File gnutls-cli found in gnutls-bin, gnutls26-doc, libgnutls26-dbg
<skreech_> littlebit: ^^^
<skreech_> !info gnutls-bin | littlebitThat's what you want
<ubottu> littlebitThat's what you want: gnutls-bin (source: gnutls26 (2.12.23-1ubuntu4)): GNU TLS library - commandline utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.11+really2.12.23-1ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 179 kB, installed size 691 kB
<monkeyjuice> what you trying to do skreech_
<skreech_> monkeyjuice: Find a package
<monkeyjuice> ok ;)
<littlebit> skreech_: thanks
<stephane> irc.freenode.net - #digikam
<aguero> hello,how to uninstall input method
<Kromitvs> Hy. Whenever I connect a usb pen, I get two notifications. In Dolphin I also see two devices, but only one works, the other reports an error: already mounted. Where/how should I look for solving this?
<__dan__> Hi guys quick question if I may, just upgraded Kubuntu 13.10 from 13.04 - I have desktop widgets that are still running but not visible on any desktop (I know this because add widgets already shows a green tick, and one of the widgets is still doing its job) how can I find and reposition them? Cheers :)
<jack> In »»kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso«« speichern.
<Roey> hi.  I am using Partition Manager, and I see that the "resize" menu option for a partition I've been made shows up gray.  Why can't I resize it?
<ikonia> Roey: is there space either side of it (directly) is it mounted ?
<Roey> sure is
<Roey> I removed a partition after it
<ikonia> sure is what ?
<ikonia> Roey: ok, has the partition table been saved and re-read after you removed the partition ?
<Roey> There is unallocated space after this partition.
<Roey> I assumed that "apply" after deleting the partition on the end  will suffice, yes?
<ikonia> Roey: maybe easier to take a screen shot rather than me asking 20 questions
<Roey> <sda1>  <sda2>  <unallocated, that used to be sda3>
<ikonia> Roey: apply makes the changes, doesn't mean it's  been re-read after the changes
<Roey> I want to expand sda2
<ikonia> Roey: grab a screen shot then we can share data easier
<Roey> ikonia:  aha, so how do I do this?
<Roey> sure
<Roey> ikonia:  http://wstaw.org/w/2j0Z/linki/
<Roey> ikonia:  that sda2 I made with Partition Manager as unformatted, then I manually formatted it as BTRFS with mkfs.btrfs.
<ikonia> Roey: which one ar eyou tyring to resize ?
<Roey> sda2.
<ikonia> Roey: it's status is "unknown" that maybe the rason
<Roey> ok, it's btrfs.
<ikonia> there probably isn't support for btrfs in  the tool
<Roey> ok
<Roey> is there another tool I can use to resize the sda2 partition?
<ikonia> (that's not fact, just a basic assumption)
<Roey> ok
<ahoneybun> ikonia, hey could you help with a certain part of the Kubuntu Docs?
<ikonia> no idea, I'm not really aware much of the kubuntu docs, just ask and the channel will help if they can
<ahoneybun> ikonia, help writing a part of it
<ahoneybun> you seem to know a bit about partitions
<ahoneybun> ikonia, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation/DiskSetup
<ikonia> if I can help I'll certainly be happy to
<ahoneybun> awesome, yea we need someone with some exp with partitions to help fill in that page a bit and help proofread
<Roey> ikonia:  ok thanks, it seems that GParted can resize it.
<ikonia> Roey: tha's interesting.
<ahoneybun> Roey, I love gparted
<Roey> heh
<ikonia> Roey: maybe woth logging a bug for that as a "feature request"
<Roey> ahoneybun, what do you like about it?\
<Roey> ikonia:  ok
<Roey> thanks ikonia
<ahoneybun> Roey, it is powerful while still simple to you
<ahoneybun> excellent application
<Roey> ahoneybun:  have you tried the KDE Partiiton Manager?
<Roey> *Partition
<Roey> it looks very much the same
<ahoneybun> Roey, yes just so used to gparted
<Roey> aye
<Roey> ikonia:  are you familiar with btrfs operations (snapshotting, etc.) ?
<Roey> ikonia:  I have a question about BTRFS snapshots.  Can I snapshot a filesystem or do I have to create a subvolume directory first
<Roey> ?
<ikonia> ahoneybun: I'll have a proper rad through shortly but you certainly want to change the minimum %50 of your ram swap partition comment
<ikonia> Roey: sure, I don't trust it for production use yet
<lordievader> Hey skreech_, how are you?
<ikonia> (I'm sufering from terrible lag - so sorry it's slow responses)
<Roey> aye
<Roey> it's ok
<ahoneybun> ikonia, of course thank you when you get a change
<ahoneybun> chance
<ahoneybun> ikonia, need someone with  a bit more exp
<ikonia> ahoneybun once my data sync is finished and my network is a bit quicker I'll have a proper discussion on it
<ahoneybun> ikonia, cool
<enero> ciao a tutti
<enero> chi può aiutarmmi con kubuntu 13.10 ad installare scheda grafica ati mobility radeon hd4650
<enero> qualcuno parla italiano?
<eagles0513875> hey all
<kinkie^> Hi all, a quick question on a multi-monitor setup. How do I make kubuntu _remember_ that there are multiple monitors? right now, it's a trip to System Settins or a call to xrandr for each login.. thanks!
<Shaan7> kinkie^: newer versions of kubuntu ship with kscreen which is supposed to remember that
<Shaan7> if you are using 13.04 or above and its not remembering, then its a bug. Please report it.
<kinkie^> seems not. I'm on saucy
<kinkie^> unless I'm doing something wrong
<Shaan7> hmm weird, it works for me as when i goto office and plug in my monitor it remembers :|
<therazr> hey guys. Has anyone tried to configure ibus (or any other input method backend) in Kubuntu 13.10?
<kinkie^> how can I check?
<Shaan7> kinkie^: unlikely, as its supposed to work automagically. Can you send a screenshot of your display settings when multiple monitors are ceonnected?
<Shaan7> mine looks like this with one, http://i.imgur.com/0o8hVWs.png
<kinkie^> http://imgur.com/CRMTyNb
<kinkie^> I can set it just fine. But the changed settings don't stick; that's the annoying part
<Shaan7> kinkie^: thats sad and mostly a bug. Just report it on bugs.kde.org and see if one of the devs has a solution.
<kinkie^> ok, thanks!
<Shaan7> you're welcome, though I wasn't of much use :P
<kinkie^> still you made the effort. Thanks for that
<Shaan7> :)
<apb> On Thunderbird 24, I can't see the "thumb" of the scrollbar.  Anyone know how to turn it on, or change it's color or whatever it will take to make it visible?
<jack> kubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso<- what's current?(versions)
<jack> which kde does it contain?
<therazr> jack: It's KDE4.11.2
<jack> sounds good, thx
<genii> !info kde-window-manager saucy
<ubottu> kde-window-manager (source: kde-workspace): K window manager (KWin). In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.11.2-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 938 kB, installed size 5041 kB
<jack> therazr, other noteworthy versions?
<jack> (dunno what exactly i'm thinking about)
<therazr> haha, I was finding it hard to give you a good answer for that
<jack> :P
<jack> bad question, admitted
<therazr> jack: Software should be uptodate as of the version freeze for Ubuntu 13.10
<therazr> jack: But if you want specific examples, KMail is much faster, and Amarok has new great features
<jack> whatever, i'm downloading it
<jack> sweet
<jack> :)
<jack> i'll getalong with the contents
<jack> no doubt
<myrti> hi, kworker is using 100% of my cpu.. what does it do and can I kill it?
<jack> myrti, talk to nickserv first:P
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> hi, kworker is using 100% of my cpu.. what does it do and can I kill it?
<jack> now: /msg nickserv release myrti yourpasswd
<kaddi> i'm not even sure myrti is registered to me on this network
<kaddi> it's just my default identity
<kaddi> this nick, however, is definitely mine
<jack> ...ok
<jack> "killall -9 kworker" should do
<kaddi> yeah, not my nick, apparently.. i've never known anybody besides me to use that nick.. kinda interesting
<jack> lol :P
<kaddi> it's only been regged for 2 weeks too
<kaddi> it says no process found
<kaddi> it's running as root
<kaddi> not sure I feel comfy killing it
<jack> i think it's auto-relaunched on demand
<kaddi> so sudo killal kworker?
<kaddi> what does kworker do?
<jack> no idea :/
<jack> let me ask father google
<kaddi> i'm kinda worried I'll take the os down if I just kill one of the root processes :p
<jack> http://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<kaddi> guess there's no way to kill it
<kaddi> it ignores sudo kill -9 47
<Okitain> no doubt. Maybe reboot and file kernel bug, kaddi?
<jack> "kworker" is a placeholder process for kernel worker threads, which perform most of the actual processing for the kernel, especially in cases where there are interrupts, timers, I/O, etc.
<kaddi> but i don't wanna reboot :/
<kaddi> all better nw
<Kromitvs> Hy. Whenever I connect a usb pen, I get two notifications. In Dolphin I also see two devices, but only one works, the other reports an error: already mounted. Where/how should I look for solving this?
<Okitain> Kromitvs: have you tried installing Linux on the flash drive before?
<Guest88257> Guys, I have configured that when I push the power button, it has to ask me what I want to do but instead of that, it shuts down automatically!
<apb1963> how do I add a program to the desktop?
<soee> apb1963, hi
<soee> you mean a shortcut ?
<apb1963> soee: I don't know what I mean... I was told to add the binary to the desktop since the program isn't popping a window when I run it from a terminal.
<soee> apb1963, and do you have any error in terminal ?
<apb1963> soee: no error... you can see it in the process list
<soee> apb1963, and what app is it ?
<apb1963> soee: zoiper
<soee> hmm dont know it
<apb1963> soee: it's a softphone
<apb1963> soee: how do I add it as a shortcut?
<apb1963> ok someone else just said he can run it from a terminal... he gets some gtk warnings but it still comes up for him.  Why would I get nothing??
<Taduro> Guys, I have configured that when I push the power button, it has to ask me what I want to do but instead of that, it shuts down automatically!
<Guest6675> salve a tutti
<JMichaelX> is there no longer a place in settings in saucy to configure things like display resolution, refresh rate, etc.?
<Addle> JMichaelX: There is. In System Settings, there's "Display and Monitor"
<JMichaelX> Addle: yes, and there is nothing there about resolution or refresh rate (that i can see)
<Addle> JMichaelX: The third icon in the rectangle representing the screen allows selecting resolution and refresh.
<Addle> JMichaelX: Icon is like a window with inward facing arrows.
<JMichaelX> Addle: thank you so much.
<Addle> JMichaelX: You're welcome :)
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm looking for directions.
<Crell> I know there's somewhere in the system settings to tell the computer which KIO protocols should support image previews in Dolphin, but I can't for the life of me remember where it is.  So far no luck just poking around in the settings app.
<Crell> Any pointers?
<kaddi> hi, i can only change my volume through alsamixer in command line, because i need to change device before applying the changes. How can I change the default device, that kmixer addresses?
<kaddi> (runnign 13.10 on 64bit)
<kubuntu_> salut
<kubuntu_> il y a quelqun?
<kubuntu_> hello?
<valorie> pfff
#kubuntu 2014-10-20
<ap0c> can I just restart X / lightdm , to switch video drivers?  rather than fully rebooting?
<dawid90dd> hello
<ap0c> Hello ^
<TheClitCommander> rww, whats up
<TheClitCommander> rww, fuck you mother fucker
<rww> !ops | TheClitCommander (HFSPLUS)
<ubottu> TheClitCommander (HFSPLUS): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<TheClitCommander> poor rww has no power to ban me
<TheClitCommander> yay
 * TheFakeazneD525 whistles innocently
<TheFakeazneD525> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1358966 cough cough
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1358966 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.248+bdcom-0ubuntu1: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [error: macro "alloc_netdev" requires 4 arguments, but only 3 given]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<valorie> were you hit by that, TheFakeazneD525?
<TheFakeazneD525> ...possibly
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm testing the patch now
<valorie> sounds like the fix is in
<valorie> literally
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm?
<TheFakeazneD525> the patch is in the .deb file?
<valorie> I meant that the comments in the bug make it *sound* as if the fix has been found
<TheFakeazneD525> yeah, im testing it
<valorie> of course more testers are good
<TheFakeazneD525> but I think i tested it on the wrong module version
<TheFakeazneD525> so I downloaded (not going to like this) the module for Utopic
<valorie> perhaps /join #ubuntu-kernel ?
<valorie> they are great
<TheFakeazneD525> 3.17 is going to be Utopic's kernel, right?
 * valorie hasn't a clue
<valorie> kernel chan folks might know
<soee> good morning
<TheFakeazneD525> ooh boy
<TheFakeazneD525> the moment of truth
<TheFakeazneD525> Patch is not working
<TheFakeazneD525> in fact...
<TheFakeazneD525> generates more errors than w/o patch
<TheFakeazneD525> fortunately
<TheFakeazneD525> my older kernels are still herer
<TheFakeazneD525> *here
<TheFakeazneD525> is there any way to load a specific kernel module file?
<valorie> isn't that what modprobe is all about?
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: please add your input to the bug report
<TheFakeazneD525> alright... if i can remember my SSO pass
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> cmd: Linux DSI-NB1 3.17.0+ #2 SMP Sun Oct 19 19:53:30 PDT 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm...
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Yes, Utopic has 3.17, but I don't think it will carry 3.17.0+. Sounds vanilla.
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic utopic
<TheFakeazneD525> Should I try installing utopic's image over my own?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.23.24 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<TheFakeazneD525> or perhaps would it possibly work with 3.16 better
<lordievader> Ah, never mind Utopic has 3.16.
<TheFakeazneD525> should i try that?
<lordievader> On your Trusty machine? No, it ain't supported.
<lordievader> Perhaps with the .2 release Trusty will receive the Utopic kernel.
<TheFakeazneD525> also, don't fear
<TheFakeazneD525> i made sure to keep the working kernels intact
<valorie> then why not roll back to one that works?
<TheFakeazneD525> I wanted to test... hot off the git...
<valorie> ok....
<valorie> I never test kernels
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Then make a dual boot with Utopic ;)
<lordievader> Testers are allways welcome :)
<TheFakeazneD525> limited space ;-;
<TheFakeazneD525> well actually...
 * TheFakeazneD525 checks
<lordievader> Harddrives are cheap.
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, I seem to have 100~ gb free
<lordievader> Tada, you have a dual boot :P
<TheFakeazneD525> but, on the previous topic... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8598461/ (also in #ubuntu-kernel)
<TheFakeazneD525> say, why is wl listed as nonfree
<TheFakeazneD525> is there a blob in there?
<lordievader> The firmware likely.
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<TheFakeazneD525> argh
<TheFakeazneD525> i'll look into it later
<TheFakeazneD525> er... how do I prefer one kernel in grub
<TheFakeazneD525> oh wait there's a KCM for that >.>
<mokush> is there any ppa we can get the latest ktelepathy from? I see the `official` ppa hasn't been updated in a while https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<howlymowly> hi poeple.. short question: copying files from my usb stick to the computer is *very* slow any idea, whats going on here? or a hint where I should start to look for a bug or an error or something?
<howlymowly> (I am on ubuntu 14.04)
<Yossarianuk> have you checked the protocol version supported by the device/your comnputer
<Yossarianuk> i.e is it in usb1/2/3 mode, etc
<lordievader> howlymowly: What speeds are you seeing?
<howlymowly> lordievader: about 80Mb ~ 20 min.
<howlymowly> hold on I am ust trying out anothe usb stick
<Yossarianuk> hi - I have a semi annoying issue with kde 4.14.x (kubuntu 14.04)
<lordievader> 60Kb/s, that ain't much...
<Yossarianuk> the brightness indicator keeps popping up after a few mins on no interaction
<Yossarianuk> keep going to 15% (however brightness doesn't change) - when i interact if goes up -> 100%
<Yossarianuk> (its a desktop system)
<Yossarianuk> and happens on 2 completely different desktops.
<Yossarianuk> only on 4.14.x
<Yossarianuk> (kde)
<Yossarianuk> (off to lunch in case someone responds..)
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: Sounds like a simple power setting.
<howlymowly> hmm...  lordievader  seems like another USB stick works just fine ....
<lordievader> howlymowly: Good to hear.
<howlymowly> lordievader: now that bad news:  on another computer this usb stick seems to work just fine..  both computers have 14.04 installed...
<howlymowly> lordievader: you want to know whats even funnier? now that I plugged in my old stick, the new one is working again :?
<saphyel> hello
<teeryggs> Bom dia a todos....
<teeryggs> Há alguem que possa me ajudar localizar Drivers de Impressora - Epson L355 - Jato de Tinta? O suporte epson nao fornece drivers para Linux....Ficarei muito grato a quem puder me ajudar..
<Walex> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<saphyel> someone knows if quassel is a mandatory package or may I replace it with irssi?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Yossarianuk> lordievader: i'll check power settings - just a note - this issue did not occur on kde 4.13.x...
<jackspada> ciao
<BluesKaj> hi jackspada
<jackspada> hi
<jackspada> is more time for me i don't use that!
<question> hi guys! can anyone help me with video problem...  when i play some video file in kubuntu or other de but not gnome i have some lines in center of video. any one know how to fix this?
<rishabh> #krita
<Guest86970> Is there a 64-bit Kubuntu image with +mac support like other distros?
<genii> Guest86970: The amd64 image is also for Mac
<Guest86970> I've tried the 64-bit image, but it doesn't have the Apple EFI support soit won't install on my Macs.
<BluesKaj> Guest86970, does your UEFI/BIOS support legacy mode ?
<unnomen> ы
<unnomen> Hello
<genii> Hm, and had !ru primed now
<n4cer502> Hi, I'm having trouble copying and pasting from Windows to Kubuntu via MobaXTerm
<n4cer502> Has anyone had any experience of this problem?
<ap0c> n4cer502 try cp windows_file_and_directory linux_folder
<ap0c> in the command line
<n4cer502> ap0c to copy and paste clipboard text?
<lordievader> n4cer502: In terminal you usualy use ctrl + shift + c|v for copying/pasting.
<n4cer502> thanks lordievader, pasting to a terminal is fine, but I'm running Kubuntu X11 and I can't paste from windows into any text application on there
<lordievader> n4cer502: Bare X11?
<ap0c> I thought you were trying to copy and paste from a Windows installation to a Kubuntu installation
<n4cer502> yeah I have Kubuntu running on a box that I'm remotely accessing via mobaxterm. I want to copy text from my windows machine into a text editor running in Kubuntu
<lordievader> n4cer502: You need to run some form of a clipboard in the same session if you want to do that.
<genii> Try shift-insert
<n4cer502> shift-insert nor middle click is working
<genii> n4cer502: Have you tried setting it in mobaxterm as described here? http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/support/documentation.html#6_6_3
<n4cer502> thanks genii but I'm not trying to paste into a terminal, I want to paste into other apps like text editors and dev IDEs
<menace> is there any possibility to add a twitter line/feed to akregator?
<genii> n4cer502: Since mobaxterm is what's sitting between you and the application you are trying to paste to, i might still try it
<n4cer502> genii I can paste into a regular SSH session in mobax, but not into a terminal I open within Kubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> awful lotta ppl coming and going here
<LinusTorvaldII> but noone says a word
<MangaKaDenza> LinusTorvaldII: ikr
<LinusTorvaldII> ive never seen anything like it
<aloo_shu> word
<aloo_shu> LinusTorvaldII: word :)
<LinusTorvaldII> ty aloo_shu
#kubuntu 2014-10-21
<alphachap> Asalam o Alaikum
<alphachap> hi
<alphachap> any one here
<alphachap> hello
<alphachap> any one here
<alphachap> ?
<aloo_shu> yeees
<aloo_shu> "I pressed the power button, and my computer turned off. Why?"
<aloo_shu> If you have a different question, please utter it
<ap0c> aloo_shu I close my laptop and my screen turned off...  help?
<aloo_shu> ap0c: you don't fool me, when the lid is closed, YOU CANNOT SEE THE SCREEN. bah
<ap0c> but it's dark
<ap0c> like I look inside and its all dark
<aloo_shu> omg
<ap0c> I can see the LCD turn off
<ap0c> <aloo_shu> "I pressed the power button, and my computer turned off. Why?"
<aloo_shu> never try linux again, it's so dangerous, stick to MS
<aloo_shu> did you read what went before?
<aloo_shu> well, come over to #defocus or #ubuntu-offtopic better
<Zephyr1139> I am seeking advice on creating a custom liveCD/DVD of Ubuntu.
<LinusTorvaldII> ok
<LinusTorvaldII> what exactly would u like to know
<Zephyr1139> LinusTorvaldII, is it possible to pre-install a hand compiled .ko driver into a liveCD using a tool like UCK?
<LinusTorvaldII> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/build-your-own-linux-distribution-easy-way
<Zephyr1139> LinusTorvaldII, I've been trying to work with UCK. The running 'uck-gui' from the terminal provides a nice curses based text interface then dies when it discovers that $DISPLAY is unset.  I kinda fixed this by "export DISPLAY=:0". UCK wasn't written to be a purely "curses" based interface when needed.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<RSchilder> Is there someone who can help me? I'm trying to compile to PHp 4.5.33 in Ubuntu 14.04.  Everything works till make-intall then I got the error: I got the error: cp: cannot stat 'sapi/cli/php.1' : No such file or directory. Make: *** [install-cli] error 1
<lordievader> !info php5
<RSchilder> Yes, but we can't use that yet. So we have to fix this first
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<lordievader> !info php4
<ubottu> Package php4 does not exist in trusty
<lordievader> Hmm :(
<lordievader> RSchilder: Anyhow it is more a topic for ##php or #ubuntu-server.
<RSchilder> Hm ok, thnx I will try it there !
<soee> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> Hey soee, what's up?
<soee> lordievader: do you know if it is possible to have desktop panels visible on each screen/desktop taht is configured ?
<lordievader> What do you mean exactly?
<soee> atm i have 2 screens connected, i have 2 virtual desktops etc. but the panel is visible only on main screen not on the second one
<lordievader> soee: Ah, for as far as I know you cannot have one panel extend to two (or more) screens, you can however make a secondary panel.
<soee> lordievader: ok thank you, ill try to create separate panel
<soee> lordievader: works, more or less, thank you
<lordievader> ;)
<tommy> hello
<tommy> I <3 KUBUNTU!
<hateball> :)
<ik_> hi
<ik_> how are you ?
 * genii pours ik_ a fresh coffee and waits to hear what their Kubuntu question is
<ik_> why my Amarok don't hears in Acer Aspire One ?
<genii> No sound in your Amarok is the issue?
<ik_> yes, maybe my Acer is old ?
<genii> Do you get sound in any other things?
<ik_> yes , sometimes the sound hears in all (Amarok, VLC...) and sometimes no sound
<genii> work, afk
<ik_> excuse mi ¿ what is afk ?
<Yossarianuk> afk = away from keyboard
<Yossarianuk> ik_: check what output plugin you are using first
<Yossarianuk> then check kmixer  (volume icon) - click on it check mixer levels - then click mixer - check levels
<Yossarianuk> often if I have a HDMI output as well as another output I have to go to the volume output-> mixer - then change level of 2nd mixer
<Yossarianuk> (also right click on volume/mixer and check mute isn;t enabled)
<ik_> i have the plugin alsa, must I to put the level in minimum ?
 * genii wanders back in
<genii> Yossarianuk: Yes, might be a codecs issue
<ik_> welll ..... thank you very much
<Yossarianuk> genii: highly possibly..
<Yossarianuk> ik_: check what output plugin you are using first
<genii> ik_: Have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras  package? It has many of the things needed
<Yossarianuk> sorry
<Yossarianuk> (was just about to say that.)
<genii> I'll go make more coffee ;)
<TheFakeazneD525> is this a phonon thing?
<TheFakeazneD525> just use phonon-backend-vlc
<ik_> than you for your help
<Yossarianuk> ik_: also if you go to - config -> playback -> sound system configuration- -> configure phonon do you get the correct output ?
<Yossarianuk>  phonon-backend-vlc or  phonon-backend-gstreamer should be ok (as long as you have resticted extras installed I thought)
<Yossarianuk> I always use phonon-vlc too (as that was what I always used in arch linux - im sure gstreamer never sounded as good for some reason)
<Saphyel> hello, any tutorial post-install for kubuntu plasma 5?
<genii> Saphyel: There is an overview video here http://youtu.be/4n2dthDSGkc
<Ron__> what are the resource requirements of kubuntu?
<Ron__> as opposed to the latest ubuntu release
<TheFakeazneD525> about 1 GB ram
<TheFakeazneD525> albiet, I recommend 4 GB
<mark999> how do I view disk SMART status in partitionmanager?
<mark999> there's a kde bug for this that was marked as fixed in 2010
<thomas__> hello all, can anyone suggest what is the best method to backing up my kubuntu system? I know how to backup my files but what is the best way to  ensure a quick recovery in case of a crash? Thanks
<lordievader> mark999: smartctl -a
<lordievader> mark999: smartctl -a /dev/sdX (for a specific disk)
<mark999> so it isn't available in the gui? :(
<lordievader> mark999: Perhaps, no idea.
<Zephyr1139> Would the following be equivalent: "install 14.04 server image" followed by "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to just "install 14.04 kubuntu" ?
<Zephyr1139> !hello bot
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: Pretty much, yes.
<Zephyr1139> lordievader, Thanks. I noticed that there wasn't a 'server' iso image on the kubuntu site.  I'm going to try and install a proprietary broadcom wifi driver and nvidia driver after a server install before I go "all GUI" with my new Ubuntu installation.
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: There ain't a server edition of Kubuntu. That would be Ubuntu Server ;)
<jmjg> olá sou jmjg, testando o mint pela primeira vez (usuário linux desde 2008) onde consigo o código de registro para fazer comentários sobre apps?
<lordievader> !portugal | jmjg
<lordievader> !portugese
<jmjg> no brazil
<jmjg> i m brazilian
<lordievader> !brazil | jmjg
<ubottu> jmjg: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lordievader> Seems to trigger the same thing though.
<lordievader> !pt
<Pici> It does.
<lordievader> Not very surprising ;)
<jmjg> yeah, i m searching for a registration code, in order to comment apps of linux mint....
<jmjg> i already use others linux, like kubuntu, but now i m testing mint 17
<jmjg> how i can get a registration code?
<lordievader> What registration code ?
<jmjg> i m trying register in linuxmint.com community,
<rww> jmjg: This is Kubuntu's support channel. For Mint's registration code system, talk to the Mint channels.
<rww> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rww> lordievader: their forums, for some inexplicable reason, require you to go on IRC and get a code to register
<jmjg> ok
<jmjg> thanks
<lordievader> Hmm, strange practice.
<Riddell> ** kubuntu's valorie interview live now at http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/1030/jblive/
<lordievader> Whoo, fancy :)
<whatever> hi all - what version of kubuntu should i select from here to run on a 2007 macbook currently running OSX lion (http://virtualboximages.com/VirtualBox+Kubuntu+VDIs)
<Guest94332> i'd like to run it as a VM inside VirtualBox
<Guest94332> thanks!
<Guest94332> do i want i386 or amd64?
<flounders> Guest94332: Do you know what CPU you have in your machine?
<Guest94332> 2ghz intel core 2 duo
<flounders> You should be able to do amd64 then.
<Guest94332> awesome, thanks
<Guest94332> the "amd" part threw me, since this is an intel processor
<flounders> It is referring to the x86 64 bit instruction set which AMD is responsible for making possible.
<Guest94332> i did not know that, way to go amd
<EnergyStar> rww likes the cock
<TheFakeazneD525> lewd
<libreSSL> whats up
<TheFakeazneD525> pwnd
<libreSSL> hi
<TheFakeazneD525> I can do this all day
<TheFakeazneD525> eyy
<libreSSL> hi
<libreeSSL> hello
<libreeSSL> hi
<libreeSSL> cant kill me now motherfucker
<TheFakeazneD525> I can report you to staff though :^)
<libreeSSL> TheFakeazneD525, and? they kline me and i change my ip address its not that hard
<libreeSSL> rww you like the cock
<vegaone> Will Kubuntu 10.10 be with Plasma 5?
<TheFakeazneD525> 10.10?
<vegaone> Haha. 14.10
<TheFakeazneD525> I assume you mean 14.10, and not by default probably
<vegaone> Okay, thanks :)
<vegaone> If I wanna run Plasma 5 now, I guess the daily live is the best?
<rww> vegaone: https://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_5_for_Frameworks_5_Development
<Moogly2012> nice
<vegaone> rww: So I should install weekly build instead of daily build?
<vegaone> Can't find the link to the 64-bit KF5 weekly ISO.
<vegaone> Anyone? And does it have Plasma 5.1? The last weekly build.
<sysop2> hey guys running kubuntu 14.04 and have a question. how do I change the icon text word wrap?  if you make your text size large the ... instead of word wraps makes your icon text undreadable unless you make them huge. if word wrap was set you could actually read the icons with large text.
<sysop2> i cant find it in the system settings is there something I can flip in a config file somewhere?
<sysop2> googling around has found me nothing.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
#kubuntu 2014-10-22
<KayTheFlower> rww, yo this nigga likes the cock yo
<KayTheFlower> !ops
<KayTheFlower> rww likes the cock
<LinusTorvaldII> wut?
<m1kehoax> CrackThis09
<m1kehoax> Ok sorry to put this up twice but my connection timed out. Good Evening (morning, afternoon, night depending on your 20) I have tried everyway that I know how to run netflix on Kubuntu. I have tried to run pipelight and i have tried to install the ubuntu desktop app for it and I have tried tricking it into thinking i am running windows. Can anyone who is running Kubuntu 14.04 send me to a link or walk me through on how to
<m1kehoax> succesfully run netflix?
<LinusTorvaldII> hmmm does kubuntu have the equivalent of what ubuntu calls "ubuntu restricted extras" in its repository??
<m1kehoax> LinusTorvaldII I do belive it does
<LinusTorvaldII> why did u ctcp ping me
<m1kehoax> Sorry I am just learning irc. I didnt mean to pester you.
<LinusTorvaldII> doesnt pester me  just wondered why
<m1kehoax> What does it do?
<LinusTorvaldII> btw didu try installed that pkg  i meantioned?
<LinusTorvaldII> mentioned?
<LinusTorvaldII> in ubuntu that pgk makes a lot of stuff work.
<LinusTorvaldII> has codecs and stuff in there
<m1kehoax> Let me look and see if I have it installed.
<m1kehoax> Is that something that is already going to be installed or do I need to add it?
<LinusTorvaldII> well tbh in ubuntu u have to add it - i am not sure in kubuntu thats why i asked if they had the equivalent in kubuntu-
<LinusTorvaldII> i was hoping someone here who uses it would chime in by now
<m1kehoax> I think I saw something like that before but I do not rememebr where I found it.
<LinusTorvaldII> i was using it but tbh it wasnt as easy to get stuff working as ubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> i was having a hrad time finding stuff in kubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> hard*
<m1kehoax> Well I am not married to Kubuntu I just liked the way it looked maybe I should just start over with Ubuntu? It does seem like there is a lot more info on ubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> also - if u cannot get the answers u want here linux mint which is ubuntu and does have kde which is just kubuntu - that project ddoes attempt to put ALL codecs and drivers in for u
<m1kehoax> I was already thinking of wiping it out and starting over with something different
<m1kehoax> I wanted to look at linux mint but could not get it to install properly
<LinusTorvaldII> well for me everything work straight away in ubuntu with that pkd installed
<LinusTorvaldII> try this
<LinusTorvaldII> look in kubuntu software center
<LinusTorvaldII> type in the word restricted
<LinusTorvaldII> see if it comes up
<LinusTorvaldII> or...in a terminal...i think the command was like....sudo apt-get install _____________restrictedextras
<LinusTorvaldII> if they have it in the software center should come up when u type in something like restrcted extras
<m1kehoax> I tried to install it, I guess I alreadyy have now I just hae to find it!
<LinusTorvaldII> well ifu already installed it then the codecs are installed
<m1kehoax> ok
<LinusTorvaldII> have u tried netflix since that
<LinusTorvaldII> how do u know  u already installed it?
<LinusTorvaldII> in software center there is usually an option showing installed software
<LinusTorvaldII> u can look there
<LinusTorvaldII> its near top of menu
<m1kehoax> When I tried to install it i gt this message "kubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version."
<LinusTorvaldII> ok
<LinusTorvaldII> ru fully uptodate?
<m1kehoax> I think I am up to dayte. I ran sudo apt-get update this afternoon.
<LinusTorvaldII> u can open terminal and run    sudo apt-get upgrade     let it run     then sudo apt-get update
<m1kehoax> I am in my software center and I am not finding the restricted extras
<LinusTorvaldII> type in search the work kubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> word*
<LinusTorvaldII> or restricted
<LinusTorvaldII> or extras
<LinusTorvaldII> or all of em
<m1kehoax> I tried both of those and nothing came up.
<LinusTorvaldII> or look where it says "installed software"
<LinusTorvaldII> otherwise try in the terminal to get it
<m1kehoax> I found where I installed ubuntus reistricted extras but I guess it doesn't cross over. I am going to keep looking for the kubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> ima ask in ubuntu
<m1kehoax> thanks for all of your help
<LinusTorvaldII> in ubuntu they say itssupposed to work
<LinusTorvaldII> ru sure it is installed?
<LinusTorvaldII> u seemd a lil vague
<LinusTorvaldII> lemme ask u this: can u go to youtube and play a video there?
<m1kehoax> Yes I found that I do have it installed. I can play youtube vids
<LinusTorvaldII> hmmm
<LinusTorvaldII> but u cannot play amovie in netfilx
<LinusTorvaldII> wtf
<m1kehoax> No it tells me I need silverlight and I already enabled silverlight through pipelight
<LinusTorvaldII> ahh so it wants u to install wine
<m1kehoax> WTF is what I am screaming right now at my computer!
<LinusTorvaldII> so what ur telling me is freakin netfix is configured to only run in windows OS...if u need silverlight that windows which means u need to learn how to run wine --as far as i know.
<LinusTorvaldII> i know my wife watched netflix on her mac
<LinusTorvaldII> i guess i dont know sound slike pipelight is supposed to do it
<Guest7542> Yeah from everything I am reading I followed every step (at least twice) and I should be geeking out on some Walking Dead right now but Kubuntu is being a PITA
<Guest7542> Yeah Pipelight is supposed to "backdoor" silverlight with a wine patch that will make it work. Netflix is supposed to switching to HTML5 and once that is done we should be over all this playying with Microsofts shinannigans
<LinusTorvaldII> yeah-
<LinusTorvaldII> it can be a real fkkin hassle
<LinusTorvaldII> hah mike took off he is psssed off
<LinusTorvaldII> cant blame him
<Guest7542> I think I am going to just start over with Kubuntu and then I can add a KDE type user interface that will look all prettyy
<Guest7542> oh don't worry i am still here jsut with myy jankyy internet connection it will time out and drop out on me from time to time.
<LinusTorvaldII> ok
<Guest7542> Haha it logged me back in as a gues
<Guest7542> guest
<LinusTorvaldII> oic
<LinusTorvaldII> so this issue is prolly same in ubuntu even then
<m1kehoax> Well you are running ubuntu correct?
<LinusTorvaldII> but lemme give u example of something i suffered with tha tubuntu fixed immediately...
<LinusTorvaldII> i was using a lot of these ditros in my vm...
<m1kehoax> VM = Virtual Machine?
<LinusTorvaldII> and i could not EVER wit hany distro EXCEPT ubuntu burn a dvd ....in VM
<LinusTorvaldII> yes
<LinusTorvaldII> i tried ever damn one almost
<LinusTorvaldII> ONLY ubuntu would burn a dvd in a VM
<LinusTorvaldII> drive me insane cuz i was tryin to like kubuntu and a few others
<m1kehoax> So my understanding is Ubuntu is the "parent" distro and the rest of the flavors are someone elses tweeks? So in working theory Ubuntu should be the most stable and BS free
<LinusTorvaldII> not mint not kubuntu not deepin not fedora debian none
<LinusTorvaldII> well i really am not sure mike but i came in here askin how this is even possible
<LinusTorvaldII> i never got answer in any channe;
<m1kehoax> Yeah I really like the layout of Kubuntu because it is familiar to a lifelong windows guy but I think if I jsut used Ubuntu like I have tried to use Kubuntu I would already be right at home
<LinusTorvaldII> well maybe your issue wont be fixed who knows
<LinusTorvaldII> but unity is extreme;y easy to use
<LinusTorvaldII> crazy easy
<LinusTorvaldII> when in doubt the search bar finds it for u anyway
<m1kehoax> I think that is what I am going to do tomorrow I will take my laptop to work and use our highspeed to replace kubuntu with ubuntu
<LinusTorvaldII> i even found ubuntu to beat mint at just doing everything straight away i also had issue installing mint a few times
<m1kehoax> Yeah, I was just worried about not beign able to use my computer (which windows failed me for nearly 20 years) so I wanted to see somethign familiar
<LinusTorvaldII> 2nd best for me has been fedora
<m1kehoax> I think Ubuntu will be the best bet. Isn't ubuntu based off debian?
<LinusTorvaldII> well debian unstable
<m1kehoax> what does that mean?
<LinusTorvaldII> debian is all older stuff that is totally proven
<LinusTorvaldII> ubuntu isnt afraid of the new stuff
<LinusTorvaldII> hehe
<m1kehoax> brb gonna find myy OS installation drive with ubuntu on it.
<LinusTorvaldII> oncein awhile it freezes or something no biggie
<LinusTorvaldII> what would be cool is if they had ubuntu unity stable!!!
<LinusTorvaldII> hehe
<m1kehoax> So we get the cool stuff but it comes at a price of finding the glitches
<LinusTorvaldII> haha
<LinusTorvaldII> but
<LinusTorvaldII> the ubuntu LTS version are pretty damn good
<LinusTorvaldII> just dont take the lil ones in between
<LinusTorvaldII> well my opinion
<LinusTorvaldII> or
<LinusTorvaldII> learn DEBIAN
<LinusTorvaldII> lil harder to use but once u ge the stuff u need installed...
<LinusTorvaldII> it may the best in the world
<LinusTorvaldII> ROCK STABLE
<LinusTorvaldII> boring stable
<LinusTorvaldII> fast too really fast
<LinusTorvaldII> ubuntu is so easy to use  i once helped a lady in australia get it-she was a virus magent- it was weird - i never had to really teach her how to use it
<LinusTorvaldII> she just got it
<LinusTorvaldII> boom
<LinusTorvaldII> i told her a few things but then she never needed me again
<m1kehoax> Cool i may tryy to run Debian then. Does it have GUI or is it all terminal?
<LinusTorvaldII> nice gui
<LinusTorvaldII> gorgeous no BS gui
<m1kehoax> I dont need the latest greatest just stabe and reliable performance. I use my cmputer for 75% netflix 25% FB and sometimes I check my email :)
<LinusTorvaldII> like the old w98 syle menus in a way but they drop down from top of screen
<LinusTorvaldII> i had to llok a couple things up when i started with it and i still cant say i know it but it becomes apparant very quickly its amazing powerhouse distro
<LinusTorvaldII> look*
<ap0c> Kubuntu 14.04.1 LTS is nice , if you want stable it'll be supported for the next 5 years
<LinusTorvaldII> he cant make netflic work in it and noone is answering
<LinusTorvaldII> and it is his main thing
<m1kehoax> if it doesnt work Netflix I can't bear to use it no matter how slick or stable it is :)
<m1kehoax> ap0c if you can get netflix to work on my laptop I might have to change my last name to ap0c and marry you :) we could have beautiful children!
<ap0c> did you try installing pipelight?
<m1kehoax> yes I have it telling me I need silverlight and I alreadyy enabled it
<ap0c> this is what someone on the ubuntu forums did -
<ap0c> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<ap0c> sudo apt-get update
<ap0c> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends pipelight-multi
<m1kehoax> yeah I already went through that :9
<ap0c> sudo pipelight-plugin --update
<ap0c> sudo pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight
<ap0c> did you try that already?
<ap0c> (the whole thing)
 * LinusTorvaldII starts doing jumping jacks....
<m1kehoax> I tried somethingsimilar let me see if this is any different
<m1kehoax> :( nope still telling me I need silverlight :(
<m1kehoax> My terminal says it is enabled
<ap0c> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/uacontrol/
<ap0c> I guess you need that addon to trick Firefox, to spoof your User-Agent string to look like you're running on windows
<ap0c> thread - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247844
<m1kehoax> I am using the user-agent on chrome but let me see if it is any different on firefox
<m1kehoax> well firefox is doing a lot of updating so it may be installing the packages I need.
 * ap0c prays to Tux
<m1kehoax> ugh 17mb of updates... I love living in the country but I miss my 30MBS internet connection from when I lived in town
<ap0c> that would take like 8 seconds here
<ap0c> maybe 5-6
<m1kehoax> Iyts not as bad as dial up but its 3mbs with out anyone else and my daughter i watching kids shows on netlix
<ap0c> I have 3 megabytes / s download speed usually
<m1kehoax> still wating... :)
<m1kehoax> I have the final Jeopardy music playing in my head :)
<m1kehoax> Hey we might be on to something! It is installing pipelight
<m1kehoax> ok so installed the UA but I am not sure how to use it!
<ap0c> mikehoax: go to about:addons in your browser, or press alt and go add-ons under tools, or ctrl + shift + a in firefox
<ap0c> find the program (should be in extensions) and go to your preferences
<ap0c> I don't use the add-on / pipelight, so I don't know how to use it - but that's how you edit most app settings in firefox
<ap0c> I just go to third-party sites that host links to streaming content usually, like solarmovie.so
<m1kehoax> I just dont know of any other streaming sites that I trust
<m1kehoax> Thank you for your help ap0c. It is bed time for me so I am going to go to sleep. I will tryy to fiddle with this some more tomorry... If I don't wipe it all out by then and start over with debian.
<linforcer> Anyone here have any experience NetBoot installing?
<linforcer> I'm having trouble finding a useful guide
<linforcer> Not to mention I'd have to serve it from a mac and (unsurprisingly) all the guides assume I'd be doing it from a linux machine
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i just noticed that a package called kdm is not installed on my kubuntu, then how is the login screen coming up ?
<silv3r_m00n> what is the display manager on kubuntu ?
<valorie> oh my goodness so much incorrect information given out here today
<soee> good morning :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<romber> Hi all, I use dual monitor on my laptop. Is there a way to stop mouse cursor on the monitor edge rather than move to another screen?
<valorie> how would you use the mouse on the other screen then?
<lordievader> romber: You can run them as two seperate desktops, but that kind of defeats the point.
<romber> I use virtual box and run another system on another monitor
<romber> it has another keyboard and mouse
<romber> lordievader: do you mean to run another x session?
<lordievader> Not really sure what it exactly does. But there are a few options on how you set up your dual screen.
<romber> lordievader: where can I get those option ?
<lordievader> romber: Usually in the driver configuration.
<romber> lordievader: thanks, i will check that:)
<Fabien> Hello. I'd like some answer. The 12.04 Kubuntu version is installed on  a mini-notebook Dell With 8 Gb drive. It works well. Do i have to install the last release ? Thanks
<valorie> Fabien: no, that is a long-term release
<valorie> Fabien: but you should always install the recommended updates, at least the security updates
<valorie> Fabien: supported until April 2017
<Fabien> Valorie: ok. Thank you.
<valorie> I like the latest thing, but not everybody does
<valorie> which is why we have LTS
<Fabien> Is the latest release bigger than the 12.04 on 32bit OS ?
<valorie> bigger?
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean
<valorie> we always have to fit onto a DVD
<valorie> if you mean does it take more ram, or more space on the hard drive -- not that I've noticed
<Papamatti> I have a problem with the calendar in contact, I'm not able to connect via "Open-Xchange-Groupware-Server" at mailbox.org. I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 with KDE 4.14.2
<Fabien> Valorie: I mean  there is about 600 mb free on 8Gb hard drive with 12.04.
<valorie> wow, that's right on the edge
<valorie> I wouldn't upgrade if I were you
<valorie> not much space for documents and stuff
<Fabien> valorie: yes.
<Fabien> Valorie: I've a SD-card automatically mounted to add more space.
<valorie> good idea
<Fabien> Valorie: Thanks for your help.
<Fabien> Valorie:good bye
<Papamatti> I have a problem with the calendar in contact, I'm not able to connect via "Open-Xchange-Groupware-Server" at mailbox.org.Getting a 401 error. I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 with KDE 4.14.2. Works like a carm in thunderbird and evolution. Any hints?
<valorie> Papamatti: perhaps ask in #kontact ?
<valorie> sounds like a config problem
<Papamatti> valorie: thank you
<valorie> best of luck finding the problem
<valorie> and fixing!
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I'm trying to copy files from a nexus 4 to my pc via USB, but dolphin keeps saying "the process for the mtp protocol died unexpectedly" (even though sometimes it manages to copy a few files before giving error)
<Taggnostr> I usually can see the content of the phone from dolphin, but copying files almost never works, anyone knows how to fix it?
<valorie> do you know how to use the commandline at all?
<valorie> seems like you could just cd into the phone, and copy what you want
<valorie> without relying on mtp
<Taggnostr> I want to download some photos, and from dolphin I can select the ones I want easily
<Yossarianuk> new release due out tomorrow ? - what advantages do I get using 14.10 over 14.04 + kde 4.14.x ppa ?
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: Newer non-kde software. Newer kernel, etc.
<lordievader> Trade-off between stability and newness.
<Saphyel> any apps that doesn't work with plasma 5?
<Yossarianuk> lordievader: thanks ! - I assume its the last kde 4.x kubuntu ?
<memphisto> Hello guys. I use Kubunut 14.04.. Trying to use kde telepathy with sipe , but it doesn't show my conntact names
<memphisto> i've tried with gtalk contact , and their names are shown
<memphisto> pidgin-sipe/trusty,now 1.17.3-1 amd64 [installed]
<desper4do> hey, why my kde thinks my normal pc is laptop?
<metallic> why do you think Kubuntu thinks that? :/
<memphisto> desper4do: how do you see that?
<desper4do> it changes screen brightness
<metallic> desper4do, I don't get you :/
<desper4do> well, i unchecked everything in energy saving settings
<desper4do> maybe it's not big deal
<kikidee> metallic: power saving action
<kikidee> desper4do: thats wrong
<desper4do> what's wrong, that i can see energy saving settings?
<kikidee> desper4do: there is a bug in the power saving
<kikidee> desper4do: instead of unticking the dim monitor just set the timeout to 180 minutes or how much ever you want
<kikidee> desper4do: if you untick the option the monitor will  switched off after few seconds or a minute
<kikidee> *switch off
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<thomas_180> hello
<kikidee> BluesKaj: are you there?
<kslash> hi
<harry_> Hi all, i hope you can help me with the following: after removing the folder .kde with the hope to reset the desktop to default settings, i can't seem to get into the system settings panel. I have done re install of the unity-control-system but no cure by far. Any idea what could be the root cause ?? Thanks in advanve for the help.
<lordievader> harry_: Unity-control-system? Removing .kde should remove your kde profile and therefore reset things to default upon re-login.
<harry_> lordievader: this is clear to me but why i can't open the system settings panel then?
<harry_> lordievader: i am using kubuntu 14.04
<harry_> Anyone...??
<lordievader> harry_: Open a terminal and run: systemsettings
<harry_> lordievader:  here is the output
<harry_> (gnome-control-center.real:4031): WARNING **: Could not open X display
<lordievader> !paste | harry_
<ubottu> harry_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<harry_> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<harry_> lordievader: it syas at the end: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<lordievader> harry_: Are you running X?
<harry_> no
<lordievader> harry_: Then how do you suppose to run systemsettings?
<harry_> lordievader: i mean simply to open it by clicking the icon
<lordievader> So you are running X?
<harry_> what do you really mean X running?
<lordievader> harry_: X is the display server, are you logged into KDE or some other DE?
<harry_> lordievader: i am logged into KDE indeed
<lordievader> So you are running X ;) How did you open your terminal?
<rberg> did you remove .kde while logged into kde?
<harry_> lordievader: normal through the main menu...
<harry_> rberg: that's right
<lordievader> harry_: Did you log out -> log in after that?
<harry_> lordievader: yes indeed, also reboot done
<harry_> lordievader: rberg in my opinion something went wrong during the profile re-creating
<rberg> harry_: I would start by logging out of kde, hit ctrl-f1, login at txt prompt, rm -r .kde, ctrl-atl-f7, then log back in to kde
<rberg> if your config wasn't already weird I would do a mv .kde .kde.old instead
<harry_> rberg: so you think then it will remove the profile completely and re-create the profile correctly.? Would it make sense why the system settings panel is not poping - up?
<rberg> I think that removing the .kde folder while running kde will cause odd things to happen
<harry_> rberg: the config was wierd. Actually the reason behind removing the profile is to remove the desktop thema and some other stuff.
<rberg> some kde apps keep things in .config and .local/share
<harry_> rberg: okay, and than ?
<harry_> rberg: re installing of KDE worth while?
<rberg> not unless you messed with system files as root, or manually started removing packages
<harry_> rberg: is newlly fresh system (well, pretty new)
<rberg> I would start with what I mentioned above, logout of kde and remove .kde
<harry_> rberg: okay, do you think it will work through Team Viewer? I am logged in to that machine remotly...
<harry_> rberg: i guess not, right?
<rberg> I dont know if you will be able to switch virtual terminals (ctrl-atl-f1) threw team viewer or not.. actually if team viewer is a X app then it will die when you logout .. so no it probably wont work remotely like that.. ssh would work
<lordievader> Login through ssh and issue "sudo chvt 1"
<lordievader> Hmm, wait.. that will likely not work.
<lordievader> I've dealt too much with kvm.
<HmpfCBR> anyone tried the installer of the current daily with kvm? I get ubi-console-setup error 141 when going from timezone to keyboard all the time (german keyboard). If I ignore it the error, the installer crashes during the installation step.
<harry_> lordievader:  i am trying to seek ways through ssh
<lordievader> harry_: I'm not thinking straight. Log out of kde. Login through ssh, rename .kde. Login to KDE.
<lordievader> HmpfCBR: Please join #kubuntu-devel there are more testers there ;)
<harry_> lordievader: thx! will try...
<HmpfCBR> lordievader: will do that
<metallic> ok people, I am pretty pissed off, I hope you can help me with this: I want to run a script from the terminal, when I do ./script-name.sh I get "bash: ./script-name.sh: Permission denied" I tried to modify my rights for this file but apparently I did not do it well, I hope you can tell me how it should be done
<metallic> I typed "sudo chmod u+x script-name.sh"
<metallic> but doing so does not make any changes to my rights as I can see with the "ls -l" command :(
<jalomann> metallic: you should run it also with sudo ./script-name.sh
<metallic> already tried that :(
<metallic> ls -l still the same
<jalomann> metallic: who is the owner of the file?
<jalomann> did it ask for a sudo password?
<metallic> I am the owner, but it is stored in a different partition of the hard drive
<metallic> jalomann, no it didn't
<jalomann> if type it with . in the beginning, it runs in local directory.
<jalomann> If the file is other hard drive, you must include it in PATH
<metallic> I know I know
<jalomann> Is the other hard drive FAT
<metallic> jalomann, I am at the script's folder right now
<metallic> yes
<metallic> vfat to be more precise
<metallic> does it matter?
<jalomann> That's the problem. I have noticed that you can set x for FAT.
<jalomann> Yes
<metallic> I can change my rights for reading and writing but not for executing :/ is weird
<metallic> jalomann, what do you suggest? Should I just moved it to another place?
<jalomann> Yes. Move you script to a linux file system.
<metallic> ...
<metallic> jalomann, is there a way to change my right over a file on a fat file system? :) For now I am moving the script but I want to know
<krytarik> metallic: You could run it with "bash script-name.sh" too though. :)
<jalomann> Afaik no. I don't know the exact reason but I noticed this when running scripts on N9.
<metallic> but I still have no execution rights over the script :/ that's what I care of krytarik, I am moving it
<metallic> jalomann, N9¿
<jalomann> Nokia N9 phone
<metallic> oh
<jalomann> N9 home directory if FAT
<jalomann> N9 home directory is FAT
<metallic> I made it FAT just to make sure every OS on my hard drive would be able to access that partition files :(
<jalomann> I know the pain.
<metallic> YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<metallic> I HAVE EXECUTION RIGHTS !!!
<metallic> :D
<metallic> *fanfare music sounds*
<jalomann> Nice
<metallic> I store the commands for my most downloaded programs so that every time I reinstall the OS I do not have to repeat over and over the process. The script makes it for me:) Thanks. From now on I am aware of this
<jalomann> You are welcome.
<tertu> i'm trying to repair a hosed Plasma 5 upgrade right now
<tertu> so far it's been pretty successful but I don't think lightdm will start K
<tertu> i can start K by logging in on a VT and running startx from there though
<tertu> (i switched back to kde4)
<genii> tertu: I might try drop to a console and stop lightdm, then sudo install --reinstall lightdm-kde-greeter   and see if it picks up the right desktops which are available
<tertu> that seems reasonable.
<Zephyr1139>  
<Zephyr1139> How do I enable the debian repository that provides "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<Zephyr1139> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<rww> Zephyr1139: the standard repositories used by Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/etc. have that repository. Which distribution are you using?
<Zephyr1139> googling I found this: "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next"
<Zephyr1139> rww, I am starting with a server installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<rww> erm, no, you don't want that PPA
<rww> Zephyr1139: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should work fine, then
<Zephyr1139> rww, I tried that already, I still get "E: Unable to locate package kubuntu-desktop"
<rww> oh, they moved kubuntu-desktop to universe a while back, didn't they...
<rww> Zephyr1139: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, enable the universe repositories if they're not enabled
<Zephyr1139> rww, what is "ppa" and why should I not be using it?
<rww> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<rww> that one in particular is beta software
<Zephyr1139> rww, the only thing showing in that file is this:
<Zephyr1139> rww, deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.3)/ trusty main restricted
<genii> So there was no network during original install
<Zephyr1139> genii, there was a network installed via a hardline to the hub (no wireless) did I botch the initial install?
<rww> Zephyr1139: replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with http://paste.ubuntu.com/8632928/
<rww> optionally using a different mirror from us.archive.ubuntu.com if you're not in the US
<rww> then apt-get update, then it should work fine
<genii> Zephyr1139: Usually what happens is if it fails to detect a network, it will only enable the CD/DVD as a repository in the sources.list file
<Zephyr1139> rww, cool lemme try that.  (good ole paste bin sites)
<Zephyr1139> rww, did that.  Now "sudo update kubuntu-desktop" spits out about 79 lines worth of unmet dependencies
<Zephyr1139> rww, I pasted the results here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8633105/
<genii> Zephyr1139: I think you should probably also add trust-backports and multiverse, then sudo apt-get update
<Zephyr1139> rww, genii, This seams to be a good solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1959492.html
<Zephyr1139> rww, genii, it's churning away with a big install now.
<Zephyr1139>  !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Zephyr1139> rww, did all of that and it appeared to install fully.  Rebooting did not bring up a desktop.
<Zephyr1139> rww, lsmod | grep nvidia shows that my module is loaded.
<Zephyr1139> rww, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is missing
<Zephyr1139> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Zephyr1139> rww, nvidia-xconfig doesn't seam to help.
#kubuntu 2014-10-23
<valorie> Zephyr1139: did you choose SDDM, or lightdm?
<LinusTorvaldII> hi valorie
<Verhniy> skype on linux only x86 version?
<Unit193> Yep, but thanks to multiarch, you can install that on 64bit linux.
<Verhniy> yes thanks
<sysop2> hi. should I run KDE 4.9 on Kubuntu 14.04?
<sysop2> or 13.10?
<valorie> 13.10 is no longer supported
<Unit193> 13.10 is EOL'd, you should upgrade if you are using that.
<valorie> if you must run an old version, use 12.04
<valorie> which is LTS
<sysop2> thanks.  but what abou t the KDE 4.9 question?
<valorie> sysop2: why do you need such an old KDE version?
<valorie> I very much doubt you can run such an old version on 14.04
<sysop2> KDE 4.9? old?
<sysop2> its got 4.1 on my 14.04.
<sysop2> valorie, I am waiting.
<valorie> waiting for what?
<sysop2> to answer me. 14.04 comes with 4.1, so how is 4.9 old?
<valorie> now I'm confused
<valorie> 4.14 is the current
<sysop2> are you a bot?
<valorie> there is no 4.9, and never will be one
<valorie> we have frameworks 5, and plasma 5 available as testing ISOs
<valorie> now
<sysop2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYbWwZaruQc
<valorie> excuse me?
<sysop2> just asking.
<valorie> sysop2: that is two years old, so 12.04 kubuntu will be fine with it
<valorie> confusing numbering
<sysop2> oh ok. so what they are calling 4.9 is not what you are calling 4.9. now it makes sense.
<sysop2> I was just wanting to get the newest KDE  I could that was stable.  no looking to try 5 yet.
<valorie> I do remember that release in honor of Clare Lotion, yes
<valorie> 4.14 is very stable, and what this laptop I'm using right now is running
<valorie> most stable and smooth yet
<valorie> but I really want plasma 5!
<valorie> so pretty
<Verhniy> win8-10 style
<sysop2> thats what I said when I switched from 3 to 4!
<sysop2> so 14.04 is only a minor version behind. thats not bad.
<sysop2> I have dream desktop installed on my 64bit kubuntu box. its nice except for half the time when I add a video it crashes plasma.
<valorie> aha, that was 4.0 SC
<valorie> I don't think KDE does that sort of release any more
<valorie> plasma hasn't crashed for me in at least a year
<valorie> if not more
<sysop2> on 4.14?
<valorie> well, I'm always up-to-date
<valorie> I'll upgrade tomorrow or the next day on this laptop
<sysop2> well if you have never used it dream desktop is a little old and orphaned, so I am sure its not a problems with plasma for that.
<valorie> once I get my test machine back running
<valorie> broken hinge is causing havok on it atm
<valorie> before that, 4.14 with plasma 5 was running pretty well
<valorie> a couple of weeks ago
<valorie> took me awhile to get it all apart
<sysop2> hmm, if there is a PPA for it I might upgrade my 64bit box. although its not super strong its a minnowboard max.
<valorie> sysop2: just watch kubuntu.org for announcements
<valorie> yes, we've got both a PPA and a stand-alone ISO available for testers
<sysop2> 4.14 with current plasma would suit me fine.
<MangaKaDenza> I'm testing plasma 5 atm... its got a few edges
<valorie> it is so great that it's a bit boring
<MangaKaDenza> *left to polish
<valorie> lol
<valorie> MangaKaDenza: please file bugs when one bothers you
<MangaKaDenza> ah, ok
<sysop2> BTW before I go
<sysop2> are you a turtle?
<MangaKaDenza> uwot
<sysop2> NM.
<Zephyr1139> valorie, re: did you choose SDDM, or lightdm? ... I must have missed an installation step. After installing kde-full I wasn't prompted for a choice.
<valorie> I chose lightdm
<valorie> but now I'm regretting i didn't test SDDM
<valorie> that is the future
<Zephyr1139> I'll give SDDM a try.
<valorie> well, I guess lightdm must be stopped and uninstalled
<valorie> I need to dig up the instructions before making the change
<Zephyr1139> I'm starting with a 14.04 LTS server install.
<Zephyr1139> is 14.04 the same as 4.14 ?
<valorie> 14.04 is the *buntu version
<valorie> 4.14 is the KDE version
<valorie> you shouldn't have to worry about KDE version
<valorie> just install `kubuntu-desktop` on top of the server version
<guye_> how i join laravel channel>
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> the login screen background image, where is it stored ?
<valorie> !alis | guye_
<ubottu> guye_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Saphyel> goo morning ppl!
<Saphyel> how much left until 14.10 will be out?
<lordievader> Saphyel: Depends.
<Saphyel> lordievader: explain it
<lordievader> It takes time to release Utopic, some times it takes more time and other times less. Therefore there is no set time when it is released.
<valorie> it could be in an hour, or 20 hours
<Saphyel> so I I'll wait until tomorrow
<lordievader> Saphyel: There are ways of getting it already ;)
<Saphyel> any stable way?
<lordievader> Yes, the final iso's.
<lordievader> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Hey the final is still in testing. Saphyel if you do install it could you report your findings there?
<amichair_> is there some command to list the packages that are currently installed but are not in the default kubuntu installation, i.e. they were installed by the user at some point?
<valorie> amichair_: it should be in an apt cache file somewhere
<valorie> in etc I think
<Saphyel> lordievader: i'll try it ^^
<amichair_> valorie: etc/apt only has sources list from what I see
<valorie> amichair: what I was thinking of, I think, was /var/log/apt/history.log
<amichair> valorie: that seems to be only a log of recent events
<amichair> I've been doing rolling upgrades since Intrepid, and I'd like to do some cleanup...
<amichair> a diff of 14.04 (or soon 14.10) packages with the currently installed ones
<valorie> I googled a bit, but didn't see any good answers for you
<valorie> well, you can get the manifest of 14.04
<valorie> and there are commands to get all the installed packages
<valorie> you could diff those
<valorie> manifest should be on the releases page
<dubis> Hello
<dubis> Someone know how to import file in kjots
<amichair> valorie: you mean near the download links?
<valorie> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<valorie> the manifests are on that page for download
<amichair> valorie: thanks
<BluesKaj> HI all
<dubis> Someone know how to import file in kjots
<amichair> is there a kubuntu meta-package for all built-in games?
<hateball> by built-in you mean ?
<hateball> available in the repos?
<amichair> hateball: I mean installed by default (now or in older releases)
<alvin> amichair: Isn't kpat the only game installed by default?
<hateball> it is, it would seem
<Tabmow> Is it wise to install kde once I have installed standard ubuntu? As in add the WM?
<hateball> Tabmow: doesnt really matter, I'd install kubuntu-desktop to get all the expected things tho
<amichair> alvin, hateball: maybe in the past there were more (I've been doing rolling updates for quite a while)? I have a bunch of games installed which I never installed manually, and no kdegames meta-package
<Tabmow> hateball: I'll install kde-full and see how I go then. Thanks.
<alvin> Full has a lot of packages
<dubis> Someone know where the files of kjots?
<Tabmow> altin: i'm not disk bound or anything like that so I figured why not
<LinuxFan> Hallo! Weiß jemand, wann heute das neue Kubuntu erscheinen soll?
<BluesKaj> !de | LinuxFan
<ubottu> LinuxFan: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<LinuxFan> Sorry! Does anybody know, when kubuntu 14.10 is ready for download today?
<mokush> is 14.10 going to be out today?
<hateball> For some definition of today, probably
<mokush> hateball: I'm guessing late us time?
<Yossarianuk> to be honest 14.10 is one of the least exciting releases (ubuntu + kubuntu) as barely anything is different ...
<BluesKaj> well systemd and plasma 5/kf5 if you want, Yossarianuk
<Yossarianuk> systemd !!!!!!!!!!
<Yossarianuk> (im joking..)
<Yossarianuk> ok didn't realise that was more integrated..
<Yossarianuk> interested in plasma5 though......
<mokush> BluesKaj: using 14.10 with the plasma5 ppa will be the same as downloading the plasma5 iso directly?
<BluesKaj> mokush, not sure...both were unsatisfactory :(
<mokush> BluesKaj: what do you mean `unsatisfactory`?
<Yossarianuk> and just to confirm there are no issues with plasma5 + nvidia (binary driver) ?
<Yossarianuk> I know wayland is not supported...
<BluesKaj>  not usable as a deskop for my needs..too buggy
<BluesKaj> mokush, ^
<mokush> I did try project-neon, but tought the plasma5 is more stable
<mokush> I meant the plasma5-ppa
<soee> BluesKaj: dont scare people :) its working just fone for me
<soee> i have it on my working machine and personal laptop
<BluesKaj> soee, merely expressing my experience
<soee> BluesKaj: yes i know ;) and im posting mine so the users know for some its just fine
<BluesKaj> soee, yup , good to hear that it's working on some hw
<soee> Plasma 5.2 is planned january 2015
<soee> then it should be more polished
<BluesKaj> soee, I sure hope so :)
<BluesKaj> is copy and paste working for you without need in the KB commands?
<BluesKaj> soee,^
<BluesKaj> err needing
<soee> KB commands
<soee> ?
<soee> its working as usual :)
<BluesKaj> ctrl+c, ctrl+v
<BluesKaj> had to use them in place of the dialog copy and paste
<BluesKaj> and then didn't always work
<soee> works both, from context menu and shortcuts
<BluesKaj> is the theme selection working yet?
<soee> BluesKaj: i did test only switch Breeze -> Breeze Dark
<soee> and this 2 work
<BluesKaj> and different wallpaper for different desktops
<soee> had no need to use others
<soee> BluesKaj: how to say, i have 2 screens connected here at work and 2 virtual desktops so for 1 virtual desktop i have content on 2 screens and on both i can set different wallpaper
<soee> but it is changed on both virtual desktops
<mokush> soee: are you using the plasma5-ppa on 14.10?
<soee> mokush: plasma-next ppa on 14.10
<mokush> soee: is that the ppa enabled by default on the plasma5-iso?
<soee> this one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<soee> mokush: im not sure if isos have this enabled, thay just contain this packages
<mokush> soee: do you use kate? any issues with it? I've been trying the project-neon daylies and had some issues with kate. project-neon also doesn't have kf5 dolphin
<mokush> does kubuntu-next have dolphin on qt5/kf5?
<soee> there are non apps based on kf5 i think
<soee> well there were konsole, dolphin etc but they had various issues so they were move out of plasma-next ppa
<tigran> HELLO ALL
<tigran> does anybody know when will be released kubuntu 14.10????????????????????/
<sysop2> LOL, 14.10 is a date.
<tigran> sorry what does mean is a date?
<sysop2> sorry
<lordievader> tigran: Today somewhere, subscribe to the Ubuntu Announce mailing list.
<tigran> how to subscribe?
<lordievader> tigran: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<tigran> thanks a lot
<mhall119> valorie: shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> mhall119: hiya
<mhall119> shadeslayer: hey, I sent emails out a couple weeks ago looking for track leads for the next Ubuntu Online Summit, you were a lead last time, would you be available again this time?
<shadeslayer> ah yeah, moment
<mhall119> or can you recommend someone from the Kubuntu community who would be able to?
 * shadeslayer needs to check dates
<mhall119> I would also like a Kubuntu community track lead for the Users track too, since valorie isn't available this time around
<shadeslayer> I really should start using a calendar :p
<mhall119> I wouldn't recommend it, calendars are evil and tell you that you're busy all the time :)
<shadeslayer> mhall119: hehe :p
<ShalokShalom_> http://i.imgur.com/5l5d3xy.png  http://i.imgur.com/Fu4cc9n.png [16:27] <ShalokShalom> cant reize the window to normal size
<shadeslayer> mhall119: yeah I'm available, I'll try to russle up something
<mhall119> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> yw :)
<ShalokShalom_>  http://i.imgur.com/5l5d3xy.png  http://i.imgur.com/Fu4cc9n.png I cant reize the window to normal size
<waffl3x> I am starting fresh on my laptop, im going to be installing windows 7 and then kubuntu, are drivers automatically installed for kubuntu, as I noticed I didnt need to install drivers at all on my desktop when I installed kubuntu, or does it just retrieve them from windows?
<lordievader> waffl3x: Jup, Ubuntu comes with a lot of drivers.
<waffl3x> allright cool
<waffl3x> do you mind helping me figgure out what drivers I will need for my windows side?
<waffl3x> I have the page for my drivers here http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=3&m=R500A
<BluesKaj> waffl3x, ususally drivers for intel are the only ones that don't need upgrading, the nvidia and amd gpu driver do however unless you're happy with nouveau on nvidia
<waffl3x> I dont even know what the EMI and Safety section of the drivers are
<lordievader> waffl3x: Blegh, Windows.
<waffl3x> I honestly wish I could ditch windows, but as far as I know, gaming will be much easier on windows
<waffl3x> im not even sure if everything I play is possible on linux
<BluesKaj> linux isn't really for serious gamers anyway
<lordievader> waffl3x: I may seems anti-windows, but I'm not. I run Windows quite often ;)
<BluesKaj> get a playstation or xbox :)
<waffl3x> pc master race bro
<waffl3x> besides, how would I play all those pc exclusives
<waffl3x> so lordievader do you mind helping me go through that list? can I safely ignore the EMI and Safety section?
<BluesKaj> well, dunno , I'm not a gamer
<lordievader> waffl3x: In Windows it is just downloading the proper driver and hitting next quite a number of times. You should be able to do that ;)
<waffl3x> I know that, I just cant figure out what some of this stuff is
<waffl3x> I sent you the link to the drivers page for my laptop
<waffl3x> theres a lot of obviously not needed stuff there
<waffl3x> do you understand what I mean?
<lordievader> waffl3x: Yeah. But what is not needed depends on what you use.
<waffl3x> well for starters
<waffl3x> could I likely skip everything in EMI and Safety (8)
<waffl3x> and I know I need the lan driver for sure
<lordievader> waffl3x: Lets move this over to #kubuntu-offtopic, it has nothing to do with Kubuntu support.
<waffl3x> okay
<alexis_> hello what is the stable software which is removed when installing plasma 5 preview ? is there a list somewhere ?
<lordievader> alexis_: Apt tells you.
<lordievader> alexis_: But to answer your question more specifically, if you install the ppa KDE4 gets replaced.
<alexis_> okay so what about kmail for example ?
<lordievader> alexis_: Those things will likely be replaced by their KF5 counterparts if available. I'd say spin up a vm give it the plasma5 tech preview iso and see the differences for yourself.
<alexis_> thanks, good idea
<wissam> Hi ,when kubutnu will be realeased ?
<lordievader> wissam: Depends, release notice has not been sent yet.
<wissam> i thought it will be realeased with ubuntu at the same time
<lordievader> wissam: Should be.
<wissam> ok thnx
<DarthFrog> Hey folks, can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?  I want to back-up my Calibre library to my NAS box.  I issue this command: "rsync -avvP --delete  .  rob@bb::rob/Calibre\ Library/"   But the rsync fails with: "rsync: mkdir "/Calibre Library" (in rob) failed: File exists"  Why is it failing?  It should update files in the directory, not create a new one.
<Phil__> is 14.10 Online ?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 14.10 and Kubuntu Plasma5 14.10 Tech Preview is released http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<lordievader> Hooray :D
<rww> (psst, /topic)
<mokush> anybody upgraded to 14.10 from 14.04 just now? any issues?
<Okitain> mokush: i am doing the upgrade now
<Okitain> mokush: so far it's only 40% downloaded, so...
<mokush> Okitain: with muon updater?
<Okitain> mokush: nah, with the console thingy
<mokush> I'll start upgrading as well. will you switch to plasma5?
<Okitain> mokush: is it available? I'd grab it in a heartbeat.
<mokush> yeah, you'll have to add the kubuntu-next ppa. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<Okitain> mokush: Oh right! I'll probably just go with the 4.14 then at least until the upgrade finishes.
<mokush> Okitain: yeah, only add the ppa after you're on 14.10
<Okitain> mokush: oh god it's updating bible-time, now i am embarassed.
<jento> Hello how i can look for kubuntu version i have
<jento> ?
<mokush> Okitain: it send everything to canonical to build a jesus-loving-christian-linux-user profile for you, to send to your atheist boss
<soee> jento: go System Settings  -> About System
<jento> i have 14.04 and i will upgrade to 14.10 Plasma5
<jento> how i make des
<jento> dise
<Okitain> jento: see the upgrade guide
<soee> yup
<mokush> jento: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<mokush> so, where's the release party?
<Okitain> mokush: give them some credit, they are sleeping
<mokush> Okitain: no sleep till brooklyn man
<rberg> I had to force remove kde-workspace-data to upgrade, this is probably becuase I have the kubuntu backports enabled and didn't use do-release-upgrade
<mokush> rberg: you used muon updater? it should also just run do-release-upgrade
<rberg> no,  I used sed to change trusty to utopic,then did a dist-upgrade (I have used debian for a long time so thats how I do)
<vertago1_> 3 of 6 machines updated :)
<mokush> vertago1_: any trouble?
<jss_> Anyone else verify the sha256sums of the 14.10 ISOs from kubuntu.org?  My values do not match if the first time in years.
<vertago1_> mokush: I had one that had some issues with phpmyadmin's database update. I am looking to see if I need to do anything about it
<vertago1_> mokush: strangely 2 other machines did the same update with no problem
<mokush> vertago1_: are you using -server?
<vertago1_> mokush: on 2 out of the 6 machines, the rest are kubuntu
<mokush> vertago1_: you have a real swarm going on
<vertago1_> mokush: yeah, I do research that often requires processing large sets of network traces so it helps to have a lot of MIPS
<vertago1_> mokush: it looks like the problem is mysql is failing to start, probably a system specific issue. I am looking into it
<mokush> vertago1_: does that mean akonadi fails as well?
<vertago1_> mokush: On my other machines mysql and akonadi work fine. That one I haven't logged into the UI yet.
<vertago1_> *GUI
<vertago1_> mokush: the problem is I deleted some files in the /var/lib/mysql directory a while back so I need to repair the folder. It isn't a problem with the release.
<mokush> vertago1_: good news
<vertago1_> mokush: I spoke too soon. I am still not sure what the problem is. I recreated the /var/lib/mysql folder. What is strange is I don't get any error messages when I try to run mysqld
<vertago1_> mokush: it looks like it is actually an apparmor issue
<vertago1_> mokush: nvm there is no denied is just an audit
<vertago1_> mokush: just fixed it. I was right the first time. I needed to run sudo mysql_install_db --user=mysql --ldata=/var/lib/mysql/
<vertago1_> mokush: akondai is working too
<vertago1_> I am hoping the pulseaudio race condition is fixed in kubuntu 14.10
<Riddell> ** kubuntu interview in 8 mins at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zff4v6Ebe_0
<lordievader> Riddell: An inteview with whom? You?
<vertago1_> arg there is still a race condition somewhere at startup
<vertago1_> brb for reboot
<soee> gogo watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zff4v6Ebe_0
<vertago1> nice speech bubble
<surendra> how to give proxy setting so that i can update kubuntu through terminal ??
<surendra> i have to give username and password too
<surendra> i am using in vmware
<bprompt> surendra:   http://askubuntu.com/questions/53146/how-do-i-get-add-apt-repository-to-work-through-a-proxy
<mokush> so cops love free software
<vertago1> now my fglrx is happy...
<metallic> mokush, What do you mean?
<metallic> did I miss something? :/
<mokush> metallic: in the talk right now https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zff4v6Ebe_0 the guys pointed out that the french jandarmerie and other police units use linux/oss
<metallic> mokush, so this comes out of the blue :/
<surendra> and one more thing vi editors when i try to use arrow keys in insert mode it is printing A B C D??
<surendra> even backspace not working
<vertago1> surendra: how does this look: http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Fix_arrow_keys_that_display_A_B_C_D_on_remote_shell
<surendra> ohh thanks a lot
<mokush> when installing kubuntu-plasma5-desktop in 14.10, should I switch to ssdm?
<vertago1> that is the default when I installed the plasma5 beta on a vm
<mokush> vertago1: thanks! I upgraded from 14.04 so I still had lightdm
<Pibble> Really starting to not like WICD :[
<Pibble> And I dont really feel the motivation to track down the issue
<vertago1> strange my vm doesn't want to boot anymore
<CarlosCorreia> Hi, The links for the torrent files (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent) point to the ISO images
<Unit193> Now that is odd.  Cloudfront.
<CarlosCorreia> Also, after downloading the image, I couldn't installed it in a VM (virtualbox), as it crashes just after hiting enter...
<CarlosCorreia> anyone has any hint?
<vertago1> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<LinusTorvaldII> hi ubottu
<vertago1> the link to the kubuntu14.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/utopic/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent is redirecting to the iso. is that intentional?
<vertago1> it looks like virtualbox has issues running the kubuntu 14.10 live cd
<vertago1> on kubuntu 14.10
<CarlosCorreia> +vertago1 same here (both)
<vertago1> CarlosCorreia: I was able to fix it by updating the extension pack: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.18/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.18-96516.vbox-extpack
<vertago1> CarlosCorreia: if the graphics glitch for you; you can hit right-ctrl and F1 then right-ctrl and F7 to get it to reload
<vertago1> I am trying to setup a test platform for plasma 5
<ScottyK> Greetings! Anybody have a link to the torrents? the URL for the torrents on the official page link to the actual ISO's, and not the torrent
<vertago1> yeah
<vertago1> ScottyK: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<ScottyK> Thanks!!
<vertago1> ScottyK: no problem
<Waffl3x> how much space do I need for /?
<Pibble> All the spaces!
<Waffl3x> also, which partition should be primary?
<Waffl3x> welcome back DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> re
#kubuntu 2014-10-24
<Landeskog> Hey sorry this might be a stupid quesiton. i have a notifcation that a security update is available for my system on the bottm right of my screen  i did apt-get update apt-get upgrade and apparently have the most up to date from software updater   am i missing somthing im sort of new to linux
<gasbag> Is a netinstall iso available for kubuntu?
<steve> how do i go back to the classic desktop from kubuntu 14.10 ?
<gasbag> Say, this is certainly an active channel. :/
<steve> how do i go back to the classic desktop from kubuntu 14.10 ?
<LinusTorvaldII> no one talks here
<LinusTorvaldII> bizarre
<jussi> LinusTorvaldII: its because Kubuntu is so perfect no one has issues :)
<LinusTorvaldII> o
<LinusTorvaldII> i see several questions asked earlier and noone answered
<LinusTorvaldII> landeskog, gasbag and steve all needed some help and noone helped
<Landeskog> Landeskog is sorted thanks
<wafflej0ck> LinusTorvaldII: just smaller user base than say ubuntu itself
<wafflej0ck> LinusTorvaldII: 1600 users in there vs 254 here, lots of people like me with it just open in the background too and in other chats
<valorie> also, it would be good if more people stepped up to help
<valorie> nobody can be online 24/7
<soee> good morning
<JoeX2> I seems like the sha256sum of the kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso file does not match the content.
<JoeX2> Am I doing something wrong?
<soee> JoeX2: did you do teh right check ?
<JoeX2> I ran: sha256sum kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<JoeX2> The answser: bc5f6be1735165310470271ace40acc4fa62e9583663d3682d6489bc3812b154  kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<soee> JoeX2: how did you donwload it torrent oir http ?
<JoeX2> HTTP
<JoeX2> I tryed to download 2 times.
<JoeX2> And it seems like the torrent link downloads the full iso.
<JoeX2> I get a http 302 to http://d3cuy2ty1k494j.cloudfront.net/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<soee> try zsync after download
<JoeX2> I don't see it on http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu . And I am not familiar with that protocol.
<JoeX2> Can you guide me?
<JoeX2> Oh: sudo apt-get install zsync
<JoeX2> And then I need a .zsync link.
<soee> JoeX2: did you manage to do that ?
<JoeX2> No. I guess I need another link with a .zsync extension.
<JoeX2> soee: I try this: zsync http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<soee> yes you need it
<JoeX2> Read kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso. Target 100.0% complete.      ************************************************* verifying download...checksum matches OK used 1129709568 local, fetched 0
<JoeX2> sha256sum kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso  bc5f6be1735165310470271ace40acc4fa62e9583663d3682d6489bc3812b154  kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<JoeX2> This matches the sha256sum in http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/SHA256SUMS
<JoeX2> soee: But on the http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu the sha256sum is 8c26b3e5a4fe3438ea6822f714e08dec3c718b31a3fea5b3e220853caa9ef195
<JoeX2> So I guess the download is correct but the http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu is wrong.
<JoeX2> soee: But that you for presenting me to zsync.
<mokush> I'm on 14.10 with plasma 5 and the ssdm-helper process it taking up around 1.3gb of ram. any idea what the problem is?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<nicolaf> Hi all. For the kubuntu.org admins: I think there is a problem with the bitTorrent links in http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu . When i click the  .torrent links i get a 1GB .iso file
<lordievader> nicolaf: That seems about right, here the final iso is 1.1Gb (I must say it is one respin before the actual final)
<nicolaf> yes, but i'm talking about the lint to the .torrent file. The problem i that the link to the torrent file (some KB) points to the .iso file (1 GB)
<lordievader> Ah, yes that shouldn't be. Poke around in #kubuntu-devel ;)
<nicolaf> ok, tnx
<mkumar> nicolaf: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/release/kubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ultrixx> hi! is there a simple way to upgrade vom kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10?
<MangaKaDenza> wot
<ultrixx> ah 14.04 to 14.10
<ultrixx> sorry
<ultrixx> you know all the tens confuse me
<ultrixx> or should i download the iso and make a new install?
<nicolaf> Kubuntu 14.04 LTS to 14.10 Upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<lordievader> ultrixx: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ultrixx> thanks a lot
<lordievader> You might have to allow non-LTS releases though.
<Yossarianuk> hi - how can I upgrade from 14.04->14.10 - do-release-upgrade showsw no new versions
<Yossarianuk> is it because its a LTS?
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: Err, its because 14.10 ain't an LTS. Likely your upgrade manager is set to only upgrade to new LTS releases.
<ultrixx> Yossarianuk: got it?
<Yossarianuk> ultrixx: lordievader: yep !
<Yossarianuk> cheers
<Yossarianuk> going to test plasma5 @ home..... Anyone else using it as their main system?
<ultrixx> you mean kubuntu or plasma5?
<ultrixx> kubuntu is my main system
<Yossarianuk> sorry I mean plasma5..
<Yossarianuk> kubuntu is my main desktop for work/home and has been for years now...
<Yossarianuk> (I also use arch sometimes as I maintain a package)
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: Upgrade to Utopic, then add the Kubuntu Next ppa.
<Yossarianuk> lordievader: i'll probably  just download the plasma5 .iso.
<lordievader> That is another method.
<Yossarianuk> is anyone running plasma5 (as  their main system)?
<Yossarianuk> -> for home i don't mind things being a bit buggy (as long as data is safe)
<Yossarianuk> will be a good way of submitting bug reports..
<lordievader> imo it is not ready for daily use.
<Yossarianuk> will 14.10 have updated kde 4.14.x releases wiithout a PPA ? i.e when 4.14.3 comes out , etc ?
<Yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers for your input btw - its a shame KVM doesn;t do 3d properly yet (for testing plasma5..)
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: The default Utopic runs fine in KVM ;)
<lordievader> Haven't tested Plasma5 yet in KVM.
<Yossarianuk> lordievader: but no desktop effects ?
<lordievader> Can't recall, or haven't actively checked.
<Yossarianuk> kde unlike unity/gnome3 has a fully featured desktop without 3d...
<Yossarianuk> upgrade from 1404 ->1410 seems ok!
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: \o/
<Yossarianuk> \o/  \o/ [hands in the air] !
<Yossarianuk> I went to a funk and soul night (Craig charles) - lots of that sort of thing...
<Yossarianuk> i am getting these errors in dmesg after upgrading to 14.10 (no obvious issue though)
<Yossarianuk> systemd-logind[1040]: Failed to start unit user@111.service: Unknown unit: user@111.service
<Yossarianuk> Failed to start unit user@1000.service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<Yossarianuk>  Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@1000.service
<Yossarianuk> I assume I can ignore ?
<shadeslayer> Yossarianuk: Is everything working fine? :
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> if so, yes you can ignore it
<Yossarianuk> yea it is
<mokush> if I just add the kubuntu-next ppa, but don't install kubuntu-plasma5-desktop, does that mean I can get the fk5 goodness and keep plasma4?
<lordievader> mokush: No. Things like plasma-desktop are upgraded too to their KF5 counterparts.
<mokush> lordievader: so is there no way to at least get the qt4 breeze theme in 14.10 without plasma5?
<lordievader> mokush: No idea.
<memphisto> Breze theme  kde http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Breeze?content=165674
<memphisto> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dynamo+Plasma?content=166475
<mokush> I ended up added the ppa, installing the breeze qt and icon themes without upgrading the rest of the packages, then removed the ppa. works like a charm so far
<nicon`> Hi all :-) Got kubuntu14.10 with plasma 5 and I have two questions:
<nicon`> 1st: is is possible to extend main panel to both monitors?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nicon`> 2nd: Does tray work correctly? I can't find my programms there (skype, thunderbird).
<nicon`> Anybody? ;-)
<BluesKaj> nicon`, you need to set the app show in try option
<BluesKaj> tray
<nicon`> BluesKaj: any advice how can I add skype and thunderbird to tray?
<BluesKaj> nicon`, do you mean taskbar or system tray?
<BluesKaj> nicon`, are you looking to launch an app or just show it in the system tray when it's open?
<mokush> nicon`: this is probably what you're looking for http://notmart.org/blog/2014/06/systemtray-plasma-next-and-gtk/
<palasso> damn..... power failure just when I was 0.9 out of 1.1 GB downloading 14.10 Plasma 5
<palasso> And power failures are so rare for me.....
<palasso> And .iso images without torrent files as well.......
<MoonUnit`> i use aria2 for big files, free download manager works well under wine.
<palasso> I don't use any download manager because all the big files are torrents for me....
<BluesKaj> nicon`, open system tray, check the appropriate categories, and then check the extra items you want in the extra itrems list and apply
<BluesKaj> chromium has a nice dl manager, simple and it works
<nicon`> BluesKaj: I got selected all categories.
<BluesKaj> nicon`, are you trying to launch apps or just monitor them?, your question isn't clear to me.
<nicon`> BluesKaj: monitorem them.
<MoonUnit`> trouble i found with chrome/chromium if the download fails it will delete the entire partial file.
<BluesKaj> nicon`, afaik the application needs to be configured to show itself in the system tray if the tray configuration doesn't show it
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, why do you have a poor internet connection ?
<MoonUnit`> noah_, but downloading stuff like android roms off file share sites they give you a slow download for free downloaders.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, and kget is a decent DL manager, don't see any reason to use a windows app in wine just to DL files
<noah_> moonunit: why did you send that to me?
<nicon`> BluesKaj: it did work on previous plasma.
<BluesKaj> nicon`, are you on plasma 5?
<nicon`> BluesKaj: yep.
<MoonUnit`> i've no idea noah_ , must have hit the tab complete by accident but i don't think i did, hmm.
<MoonUnit`> was supposed to be 'no,'
<BluesKaj> ahh, lots of things don't work on 5, it's not supported here , try #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> nicon`, ^
<nicon`> BluesKaj: thanks.
<nicon`> Will try first some other options, if it will fail I'll ask in kubuntu-devel, thanks :-)
<MoonUnit`> don't like everything turning flat, won't upgrade to plasma5 until themes can fill it out.
<BluesKaj> some users have plsama 5 working to their satisfaction,  but they're mostly developers
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 14.10 is out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10 | Remember Kubuntu Plasma5 is Tech Preview, still a work in progress
<Basstard`> Will gtk2-engines-oxygen/oxygen-gtk be updated in 14.04 from 1.4.5 to 1.4.6 that was released yesterday?
<Riddell> Basstard`: unlikely, should it be?
<Basstard`> Riddell: For example: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339174
<ubottu> KDE bug 339174 in gtk2-engine "Opening some dialogs in eclipse-4.4 freezes the application with oxygen-gtk2-1.4.5" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> Basstard`: you can put a polite request on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1385316 and a nice packager might take it on
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1385316 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Please update gtk2-engines-oxygen to 1.4.6" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<nicon`> Okay, got skype icon working in tray (plasma5)... Now it would be nice to get it working for thunderbird, any advices? :-)
<BluesKaj> thunderbird can be configured to reside in the tray as well, nicon`
<nicon`> BluesKaj: how? :-)
<nicon`> I'm using "firetray".
<BluesKaj> nicon`, close thunderbird and relaunch after making changes, or sometimes a logout and relogi in works
<desper4do> nicon`, there is tray icon plugin for thunderbird
<BluesKaj> desper4do, he's using plasma 5
<desper4do> so it doesn't work?
<nicon`> Yes, it doesn't work :-)
<nicon`> BluesKaj: well, closing thunderbird, relaunching, logout and reloging didn't helped :-)
<desper4do> what about to create another panel?
<desper4do> and just check if something changes
<nicon`> desper4do: what do you mean?
<desper4do> right mouse on desktop -> add panel have you got like that?
<desper4do> just get an extra panel with anothery tray
<desper4do> another*
<BluesKaj> desper4do, how will another panel change anything ?
<desper4do> maybe it will work? :)
<nicon`> desper4do: nope. It's won't work..
<safiyyah> Hi all, just moved from ubuntu 14.04 to kubuntu and I had my printer working with no issue in ubuntu, however in Kubuntu after installation, it says it's idle and claims to have finished jobs sent to it (but it never even printed them)
<safiyyah> I have a brother mfc-j430w
<safiyyah> looked at the brother website, I have tried everything I have seen on there
<soee> safiyyah: sorry i have no printer, cant help here
<aloo_shu> Problem with wireless networks not beeing recocgnized.Anybody there too look into it with me?
<lordievader> aloo_shu: Is the wireless nic recognized?
<aloo_shu> nic  = ?
<aloo_shu> explain (thanx for helping)
<lordievader> aloo_shu: Network Interface Card, what is the output of 'iwconfig'?
<lordievader> !paste | aloo_shu
<ubottu> aloo_shu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aloo_shu> ubottu, your daft
<aloo_shu> lordievader, ubottu screwed your intentions. the wireless card works, other networks get recognized and I can connect
<aloo_shu> I am in an environment where idendtical SSIDs are emitted from different devices, such as range extenders
<aloo_shu> that seems to cause the trouble
<lordievader> aloo_shu: Ah, in the network manager you can select which BSSID you want.
<aloo_shu> I have gone through the work of using the connections editor to configure networks with different names to explicitly connect to one BSSID (mac) for a given SSID. That works immediately after configuring, but after some [reconnects|reboots|time], networks that are already configured, do not show up, or get newly auto-added
<aloo_shu> turning wifi on and off, helps to make (some) networks seen again
<aloo_shu> deleting all connections and starting over, also may work, but I don't want to make a habit of it :
<aloo_shu> so that's roughly the situation , lordievader
<lordievader> aloo_shu: I suppose that is just the difficulties of Wifi. Some beacons you simple miss.
<aloo_shu> could be, but my android device picks up those networks
<BluesKaj> connections edit in network manager , aloo_shu?
<aloo_shu> so does windows, I believe, do not want to reboot now, lordievader
<aloo_shu> BluesKaj yes, that's what I did
<aloo_shu> or hang on , BluesKaj
<aloo_shu> well, BluesKaj, I have "Network Manager Settings", but the part of network management that edits networks, is calling itself "Connection editor" or "Kde-nm-con.....something"
<aloo_shu> suppose that's it, all KDE default apps that came with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, usually choosing the connection to your ISP and using the WPA & WPA2 settings is enough if NM auto-finds the mac address for the chosen connection  should work
<aloo_shu> BluesKaj should, but doesn't. read what I've told lordievader since about 16:50 UTC
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, bummer, I've never encountered such a situation with multiple devices broadcasting the same ssid
<BluesKaj> perhaps tie the local IP to the mac address, but that usuall reqiures access to the gateway AP software
<aloo_shu> and, BluesKaj , I do not want NM to auto-find the BSSID , I am in an environment with various range extenders duplicating SSID, and only want to connect to a specific range extender, the one I've ticked  "Automatically connect", but would like the others displayed under different names. NM does that, but screws up soon
<lordievader> aloo_shu: I think that NM checks which BSSID has the highest SNR anc connects to that.
<aloo_shu> lordievader it behaves a bit like that, but that means NM overrides my choices of "Automatically connect" and of Networks tied to BSSIDs, and it doesn't explain why NM stops seeing networks that my android does see allright
<Okitain> Hey people. Is there an instruction on how to roll back to KDE4 from a KDE5 installation?
<BluesKaj> Okitain, remove kubuntu-plasma 5 desktop and kf5 for starters
<Okitain> BluesKaj: and then what? Just install kubuntu-desktop?
<aloo_shu> so lordievader , as quick tries, I am looking at trying out a different NM that doesn't screw things up like that, any suggestions ? or, re-install the bit of core software that the NM must be talking to with apt, and see if things improve, only I don't know which package(s) that would be
<BluesKaj> Okitain, it depends how you installed plasma 5 first of all
<Okitain> BluesKaj: by PPA and the metapackage.
<BluesKaj> next ppa Okitain ?
<TheFakeazneD525> ppa:neon/kf5?
<Okitain> BluesKaj: yeah, that one
<lordievader> aloo_shu: I suppose that 'Automatically connect' applies to the ESSID not the BSSID.
<lordievader> Okitain: Run ppa-purge on it, but expect breakage.
<BluesKaj> Okitain, scroll about halfway down http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<BluesKaj> substitute 14.04 if needed
<aloo_shu> well , lordievader , it SHOULD apply to the network as I've so cumbersomely defined it. hang on, I'm testing things in the Connection editor
<lordievader> aloo_shu: Exactly the network, the ESSID ;)
<aloo_shu>  so how do I tell it to auto-connect ONLY to one specified BSSID, or in other words, why am I given the option to choose a BSSID from a drop down menu to begin with?
<lordievader> No idea.
<aloo_shu> :) artificial intelligence, it must be
<aloo_shu> so other NM's that would work on top of kubuntu, or a suggested list of packages to try re-installing?
<lordievader> aloo_shu: Its the relative position of the moon, sun and the planets ;)
<aloo_shu> lordievader : could someone STOP them please and tell them not to move when my connection DOES work?
<lordievader> aloo_shu: Contact NASA :P
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, you could set this up in network interfaces with static IP, reolv.conf and hosts.allow, but the tutorials I have aren't for wifi :(
<lordievader> BluesKaj: None of that has anything to do with what BSSID is connected to.
<BluesKaj> well, not exactly since it is wifi
<lordievader> BluesKaj: You are thinking Layer 3 while it is a Layer 2 (perhaps even Layer 1) problem.
<BluesKaj> why would different devices be braodcasting the same ssid ...that's a setup that seems unworkable
<lordievader> Actually it is great. They you can walk around an entire campus while not loosing your connection.
<Okitain> BluesKaj: multiple routers?
<BluesKaj> different devices connected to the dasme gateway yeah lordievader, but this sounds like they aren't
<BluesKaj> same
<aloo_shu> BluesKaj a big building with several WLAN APs for one network. And some range extenders thrown in. No, I believe it is not unusual
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 24-17:56 < aloo_shu> I am in an environment where idendtical SSIDs are emitted from different devices, such as range extenders
<BluesKaj> yes and all connected to the same gateway I bet
<rww> if it's done properly it should be working out of the box, like it does for me at my workplace :\
<rww> so if it's not, then something unusual is afoot; I tend to agree with BluesKaj
<aloo_shu> and maybe different routers and my neighbour's range extenders, too, that's the PRECISE reason why I would like to tell NM to pick my favourite from that chaos
<aloo_shu> so yes, there can bo two problems : the way the network(s) here are configured (none of my doing), but also, and there's some things that point to it, NM not working very harmonically with whatever it is a frontend to
<aloo_shu> a poorly configured network does NOT explain why my kubuntu stops seing networks my android sees
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, yes, I've never been a fan of NM, but unfortunately I need it for vpn and wifi
<aloo_shu> but let me be off for some more testing, wait 5min or until I'm back before posting answers
<basse> hi, i just upgraded to 14.10 .. everything went without any troubles, which is just awesome. congrats!
<basse> but one problem remained that i thought would automagically disappear. kate doesn't seem to load up my python plugins.
<basse> i dont know what's changed in the last couple of kubuntu versions, but kate just seems to ignore my scripts. they don't appear on pate settings so i can enable/disable them.. and i dont get any errors either.
<basse> anyone using kate with pate and doing custom plugins?
<BluesKaj> basse, what's pate, don't see it in the repos
<basse> BluesKaj: pate is python plugin system in kate
<basse> BluesKaj: basicly first you enable pate -plugin in kate.. and then you can enable plugins written in python
<basse> but last kubuntu vesrion and this one... i can only use plugins that come with kate.. none of the custom ones show up..
<basse> strange
<aloo_shu> BluesKaj,lordievader,rww : back. I have one network apart that does work (mostly), but I had to disconnect to test the network the connections of which I had completely removed from NM to begin anew. Now the network does get picked up, I connect, fine. Now, within NM Connection editor, I give that network a name like SSID/1 , and pick the BSSID of my range extender for it. Quit, reconnect, fine. Now pick "Add", pick the same SSID, but
<aloo_shu> different BSSID, supposedly that of the router or the building's AP, and call it SSID/2. When picking these BSSIDs, I'm shown a dropdown menu with a list of available BBSIDs and their signal strength in %. The BSSID picked for SSID/1 is at 99%, the one picked for SSID/2 at 26%. Now both connections show up when opening the taskbar network widget, BUT, and I believe that's a sign to where trouble begins, both with 99% signal strength (and
<aloo_shu>  that in 'details', too) - NM begins mixing them up just because they refer to the same SSID. And I believe, also I cannot reproduce it right now, I've seen it conecting to two connections at the same time, I have one wireless adapter only. That's testing so far.
<aloo_shu> although, not also
<aloo_shu> amongst other orthographical and grammatical shortcomings
<marcuzzo> I wanted to upgrade from kubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 and i get a ton of errors from dpkg anyone can get me some help
<BluesKaj> marcuzzo, update, upgrade and dist upgrade before upgrading to 14.10
<genii> marcuzzo: Also remove and purge any PPAs you may be using
<marcuzzo> ok I find out what was the vmware services do noet have LBS comments and they then sysv-rc does not install without that x11-common do not install and all the rest as well
<marcuzzo> would be better to advise all the ones that have vmware installed of the problem
<genii> marcuzzo: Might want to file a bug against the package of ubuntu-release-upgrader-core at launchpad
<marcuzzo> do you have an URL for me?
<BluesKaj> !bug | marcuzzo
<ubottu> marcuzzo: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<MosesEX> rww likes the dick
<MosesEX> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<marcuzzo> I am working from the konsole so no fancy window
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !ops-#kubuntu =~ s/rgreening,/rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer,/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<MosesEX> look at big shot rww
<MosesEX> rww is going to hell when he dies unless he repents
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> MosesEX: you probably want to stop
<MosesEX> shadeslayer, same with you, yor going to hell to if you dont repent
<MosesEX> shadeslayer, why you hate the truth?
<shadeslayer> I ... what
<genii> shadeslayer: Known troll
<shadeslayer> aha
 * shadeslayer continues with his bi annual room reorganization evening
<lordievader> Thanks genii :)
<genii> lordievader: No problemmo
<1JTAASEDL> so i had the kde updates ppa on before the upgrade. should i just re-enable that?
<aloo_shu> lordievader, BlueSkaj cannot blame you for not looking into my long post, should rather start bug report for the KDE network manager. I have found a promising replacement: wicd-gtk . So what is/are NM's package name(s), I'd like to disable or uninstall if it can be done without damage.
<genii> 1JTAASEDL: Should be fine.
<1JTAASEDL> genii: thanks!
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, let us know if wicd solves your problem
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, check this out before removing NM https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WICD
<aloo_shu> BluesSkaj it does display same SSIDs with different BSSIDS as different entries with different signal strength, has autocnnect and never connect, good for my situation. no explicit VPN option, but you could add a script apparantly. let me see ur link
<aloo_shu> ok, thanks a lot, valuable info!, BluesSkaj. I suppose in Installing... for KDE... , points 1 and 2 can be in any order , i.e. can update nm with wicd already running, or am I deadly wrong?
<Kottizen> Hi everyone. I'm trying to run Kubuntu 14.10 on my PC. It boots and I can enter the live mode, but after a few minutes I find myself in a position where the screen has got dark. I am guessing it is related to my video card. How do I fix this?
<genii> Kottizen: Does it just gradually darken, or does it just turn off after a certain period?
<Kottizen> genii: It just turns off. It is not the screen saver and it is not the power saver.
<Kottizen> The system is still on, though.
<Kottizen> I first tried with Displayport, 4k resolution and 60 Hz.
<Kottizen> Then I switched to HDMI with 1080p and 60 Hz, got the same error.
<genii> Kottizen: Might try: xset -dpms
<Kottizen> What does that command do?
<genii> Kottizen: Most monitors have built-in power saving mode independent of what the OS does. This tells the monitor not to enter standby
<Kottizen> genii: It is a question of two-three minutes. It does not behave like this when I use Windows.
<genii> Yes, sounds like dpms on the monitor is kicking in
<BluesKaj> aloo_shu, afaik nm and wicd will conflict if enabled at the same time , if you need nm because wicd doesn't work then you'll need an ethernet connection to reinstall it
<Kottizen> It did not behave like this before I upgraded my video card, but back then I ran 14.04. I have not used my new video card with 14.04.
<Kottizen> genii: The monitor says "no signal" and tries to find something on the two HDMI ports and the single Displayport, though.
<genii> Kottizen: Hm, that sounds like a different issue. Some ATI/AMD cards do this, they go into power-saving but when woken up do not start talking to the monitor again
<genii> Kottizen: What is the video card?
<Kottizen> genii: AMD Radeon R9 280
<genii> Kottizen: I would suggest to try adding the xorg-edgers PPA, it has the latest video drivers ( in this case the fglrx driver )
<Kottizen> genii: How would I do that? Also, does not that require a reboot?
<genii> Kottizen: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa      ...then do sudo apt-get update. From there you should see now in System Settings...System Administration...Driver Manager   the option to install that driver
<genii> work, afk
<Kottizen> genii: Thank you
<Kottizen> genii: Do you know which boot device I should choose? http://archive.kottnet.net/upload/IMAG6087.jpg
<aloo_shu> BlusSkaj so far, I've turned off the autoconnect options for everything in NM, and they do not conflict, why should they, but yes, I will eventually get rid of NM, I believe wicd running shouldn't be a problem for doing the recommended " sudo apt-get install -d --reinstall network-manager plasma-widget-networkmanagement " (correct me if I'm wrong); and as a last resort, the 2 packages should be inside the installation .iso still to
<aloo_shu> install from there, then update. After all, both nm and wicd are frontends only from what I understand, so not a drama
<Kottizen> genii: I would like to keep my Windows installation on the large HDD (sda) and replace the current operating system on the SSD (sdb).
<Kottizen> genii: I have replaced the old sdb2 by a new, fresh one. Now I need to choose a boot device and I am not sure which to choose...
<genii> Kottizen: To be able to choose which OS at boot time from the bootloader, you can install grub to sda. If you want it to mostly go to Windows and then choose at boot time from an F key to pick from BIOS selections presented, install to sdb
<Kottizen> genii: Thank you
<genii> ( most motherboards have some option like F8 to choose boot device, or similar feature)
<Kottizen> genii: It seems like it is installing now... I didn't touch my video drivers, but despite that it still works. Will be interesting to follow.
<Kottizen> Did "xset -dpms" though, could have been that, after all.
<genii> Kottizen: I'll be floating around but perhaps not immediately responding due to being at work, if you have other issues. Others here may also be helpful. :)
<Kottizen> Thank you :) I'll see if I can make some dinner while the system is being installed.
<malc_calc__> Ok, BluSkaj , excuse me for being clever, nm and wicd DID conflict, the instructions you passed me solved it. Thanks a real lot indeed, and if there are no more surprises to come, I shall have a happier life now since wicd corresponds to my needs better.
<malc_calc__> again, it seems I wasn't on:
<malc_calc__> Ok, BluSkaj , excuse me for being clever, nm and wicd DID conflict, the instructions you passed me solved it. Thanks a real lot indeed, and if there are no more surprises to come, I shall have a happier life now since wicd corresponds to my needs better.
<Kottizen> Hi again, folks. How do I use a non-recommended driver? The system won't let me. archive.kottnet.net/temp/VIDEO0216.mp4
<jimmy51v_> anyone know how to modify the kubuntu installer to allow for .'s in usernames?
<Kottizen> http://archive.kottnet.net/temp/VIDEO0216.mp4
<jimmy51v_> i modifed line 66 of ubi-usersetup.py to this:   elif not re.match('^[-a-z0-9_.]+$', username)
<jimmy51v_> didn't help
<lordievader> jimmy51v_: I get the feeling that will break alot... (not your change, the thing you want to accomplish)
<jimmy51v_> lordievader: any examples?  googling shows redhat and others allow it
<jimmy51v_> i'm shooting for an eventual LDAP tie to an active directory domain
<jimmy51v_> the AD usernames are firstname.lastname.  it would be nice to have direct mappings
<lordievader> jimmy51v_: I don't know any examples. Just my thoughts.
<gasbag> Is there a netinst cd iso for kubuntu?
<gasbag> crickets
<gasbag> definitely a ghost town here
<lordievader> gasbag: Do you mean the mini iso?
<gasbag> lordievader: yes i think so.  I got my answer on ubuntu channel.  Thanks though.
<lordievader> gasbag: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<gasbag> lordievader:  cool tnx again
<jimmy51v_> i've removed the package for kontact.  however, it still shows on my favorites menu on the k menu.  i could right click and remove it but i would prefer an automatic method.  is there a command i can run that will clean out the menu and remove listings for packages that aren't there?
<user51564894> Just updated to Kubuntu 14.10. I can't find libglamor-dev, even though launchpad claims that it's a package in trusty. Can anyone else with 14.10 installed find libglamor-dev?
<user51564894> Attempts to install it with apt-get end with "E: Unable to locate package libglamor-dev"
<user51564894> Launchpad entry for the package here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+package/libglamor-dev
<user51564894> Er, /s/package in trusty/package in utopic/
<Waffl3x> what remote desktop software is avaliable for linux?
<user51564894> If you need to connect to a MSFT RDP server, krdc works pretty well, in my experience.
<user51564894> There's always VNC fi you don't care about RDP.
<user51564894> Are you looking for a remote desktop client, server, or both?
<user51564894> Waffl3x, ping
<Waffl3x> sorry
<Waffl3x> im juggleing a lot of things, I honestly forgot that I asked
<Waffl3x> I want to be able to connect to my desktop from my laptop
<Waffl3x> when im away from home, even if the computer is off
<Waffl3x> afaik teamveiwer can do this
<Waffl3x> but theres no linux native for teamveiwer
<user51564894> Waffl3x, VNC might be what you need then. I think that the modern vnc is called TightVNC.
<user51564894> Waffl3x, Oh, wait, you want your remote desktop software to wake up the machine that's asleep?
<Waffl3x> yeah
<Waffl3x> if its possible, afaik teamviewer can
<user51564894> Lifehacker claims that teamviewer has a Linux client? https://www.teamviewer.com/en/help/363-How-do-I-install-TeamViewer-on-my-Linux-distribution.aspx
<user51564894> Waffl3x, and https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux.aspx looks promising
<user51564894> Or is that not what you're looking for? I don't do remote desktop all that much, so if it's not VNC or RDP, I'm out of the loop. :/
<Waffl3x> linux client is actually windows client bundled with wine
<Waffl3x> it works well, but I just want to look at my linux options first
<rodolfojcj_> Waffl3x, I have used package xvnc4viewer as a command line tool with good results, especially when dealing with low network bandwith or low resources machines are involved
<Waffl3x> Im not good with command line yet
<Waffl3x> not to mention it sounds like something not for me
<rodolfojcj_> ok
<rodolfojcj_> Remmina is a graphical tools I have used too
<rodolfojcj_> it sometimes fails, but in general it works
<rodolfojcj_> Remmina is not from the Qt/KDE family, I think it uses Gtk, but it works
<rodolfojcj_> anyway Qt/KDE/Gtk all of them work on Linux plataforms
<user51564894> Waffl3x, I have no idea about remote desktop tools that also wake a sleeping machine. Were it me, I would bodge together a listener on my router that woke up the machine in question, then proxied the remote desktop connection.
<user51564894> But, uh, that sounds like a bit of work.
<Waffl3x> teamviewer claims to do it
<Waffl3x> ill look for the documentation on it in a bit
<user51564894> *nod nod* I'm not saying that it can't be done, just that VNC doesn't do it. :)
<Waffl3x> quick question, how do I save a file from a server
<Waffl3x> for example
<user51564894> CIFS or HTTP?
<user51564894> er, what is the server?
<Waffl3x> ill just pm you the link
<user51564894> k
<Waffl3x> I want to save that as a file
<Waffl3x> instead of viewing it
<user51564894> I would use wget or curl
<user51564894> or
<user51564894> just use file->save as in my browser
<Waffl3x> any way to do it on internet explorer
<Waffl3x> im trying to do it from withen my vm which only has ie
<user51564894> Is the menu bar hidden? If it is, press Alt
<user51564894> then File->Save as or whatever.
<user51564894> I would imagine. I haven't used IE in ages.
<bprompt> *cough* ctrl-s *cough*
<user51564894> (yea, or that. Was just about to say that :shiftyeyes:)
<user51564894> So, uh. Can anyone here who's running Kubuntu 14.10 install libglamor-dev ?
<user51564894> launchpad claims that it's a utopic package, but apt-get can't seem to find it.
<user51564894> Upgrade from 14.0whatever aborted at the ~93% mark, so I'm willing to believe that something's wrong with my config.
<Waffl3x> okay so
#kubuntu 2014-10-25
<Waffl3x> I need to figgure out how im going to do my drives
<Waffl3x> I have 3 harddrives, 2 500 drives and a tb drive
<Waffl3x> how do I format this for windows and linux
<user51564894> NTFS, FAT32, or -if you're okay with installing some software that totally doesn't integrate with Windows Explorer, ext2 or 3.
<Waffl3x> I mean
<Waffl3x> im going to dual boot it
<Waffl3x> Im going to try to do everything on the linux side
<user51564894> Right, but you want that storage available in both Linux and Windows, right?
<Waffl3x> I dont care
<user51564894> Oh.
<user51564894> Then I would do this:
<Waffl3x> btw
<user51564894> (If I didn't care about the data on the drives now)
<Waffl3x> is there sony vegas for linux?
<user51564894> 1) Install Windows.
<user51564894> 2) Install Kubuntu.
<user51564894> 2a) During the Kubuntu install, resize the Windows partition as small as I cared to.
<Waffl3x> so what im thinking
<Waffl3x> tb to linux
<user51564894> 2b) Set the rest of the drives up as a single LVM volume group. (Maybe this is what the Kbuntu installer does automatically? I'm not sure.)
<Waffl3x> the good 500 gb drive to microsoft
<Waffl3x> and the other one for general storage?
<Waffl3x> gahh I dont know
<user51564894> *shrug* That's up to you.
<user51564894> Linux can cope with NTFS pretty well.
<user51564894> Windows really can't cope with ext[234] at all.
<Waffl3x> do you know if league of legends works on linux?
<user51564894> I don't. Check the Wine Appdb.
<user51564894> https://appdb.winehq.org/
<user51564894> The last time I tried LoL in wine was two or three years ago. It didn't go well.
<Waffl3x> looks like its allright
<Waffl3x> so yay
<Waffl3x> what video editing programs are there for linux?
<Waffl3x> is my best bet to just use sony vegas on windows?
<user51564894> I don't know about video editing programs, but the top three listed in the obvious google search appear to be in Kubuntu's repos. :)
<user51564894> (pitivi, openshot, kdenlive)
<Waffl3x> should I pre partition my windows drive so it doesnt make the 100 mb boot partition?
<rohan> is there a torrent for the KF5 version of Kubuntu 14.10 somewhere?
<user51564894> Waffl3x, when I installed Kubuntu, I installed Windows first, then the Kubuntu installer allowed me to resize the windows partition to my liking.
<Waffl3x> well
<user51564894> My memory of the parition tool is fuzzy, but I do remember an advanced mode that gave you a bunch of options, maybe including the option to make LVM Volume Groups and assign partitions to Logical Volumes.
<Waffl3x> windows creates a 100mb partition if you edit it at all
<Waffl3x> and you cant change it
<Waffl3x> or it blows up
<Waffl3x> because it has the boot info in there
<user51564894> Okay, then don't change it?
<Waffl3x> however
 * user51564894 listens
<Waffl3x> if you edit it beforehand
<Waffl3x> it wont make the 100 mb partition
<Waffl3x> and save the boot info in with everything else
<user51564894> My Windows install is in one single partition. I got it this way by installing Windows first, then Kubuntu second. Really, do whatever partition munging makes sense for you. The Kubuntu installer is flexible, unlike the Windows installer. :)
<Waffl3x> are you sure
<Waffl3x> are you SURE
<Waffl3x> go check in a partition manager
<user51564894> Yep. I'm sure.
<Waffl3x> it might have the pesky 100 mb one
<user51564894> *goes to triple-check*
<Waffl3x> pretty much
<Waffl3x> if you try to edit the partitions in the windows partition manager it will create it
<user51564894> I never used the windows partition manager
<user51564894> always Linux tools.
<user51564894> Hmm. I guess that there *is* a 100M partition at the start of that drive.
<user51564894> *shrug* Guess I didn't notice it, as it's a 2TB drive.
<user51564894> Given that the partition resize process took only a moment, that 100MB partition had to have been created by the Windows installer.
<user51564894> Anyway, seeing as how you have a bunch of disks to use, you might be interested in this: https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation#Disk_Setup , but in particular, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<user51564894> LVM lets you spread partitions across multiple physical disks.
<Waffl3x> I dont think I want that
<Waffl3x> I think what ill do
<Waffl3x> 1tb = linux, 500 = windows, 500 = videos
<Waffl3x> if im going to be editing videos on windows
<Waffl3x> I guess I should make the videos drive ntfs
<user51564894> Makes sense.
<user51564894> Yeah, that partition scheme makes sense for what you want to do.
<Waffl3x> now I need to figgure out how to do it
<user51564894> Install Windows first.
<Waffl3x> yes yes
<Waffl3x> but
<user51564894> Then install Kubuntu and tell the partition editor that you want to use the 1tb drive.
<Waffl3x> I backed up to one of the harddrives
<user51564894> Then tell your BIOS to boot from the 1tb drive.
<Waffl3x> should I unplug my tb harddrive
<Waffl3x> would you say
<user51564894> I can't remember what the Windows installer does when it finds multiple harddrives. IIRC, you get to select one to use, but I can't remember for sure.
<user51564894> If it were me, I would unplug all but the drive I was installing Windows on to until after that install and first boot was done.
<user51564894> No idea what you want to do about your backup. That's your problem. :)
<Waffl3x> so unplug it?
<Waffl3x> just to be safe
<user51564894> I would unplug all drives that I wasn't planning to install Windows on yeah. So that would be the 1tb drive, and the 500gb video drive.
<user51564894> Then plug them back in after the first windows boot was done. When installing Kubuntu, I would leave all the drives plugged in, because that installer does sane things.
<Waffl3x> kk
<Waffl3x> computer
<Waffl3x> wat are you doing
<Waffl3x> computer
<Waffl3x> stahp
<Waffl3x> oh wait, no, its being good
<Waffl3x> wat
<Waffl3x> I have 4 partitions for some reason
<Waffl3x> damn
<Waffl3x> I knew I forgot something
<Waffl3x> I forgot to grab my motherboard drivers
<Waffl3x> oh-kay
<Waffl3x> keyboard isnt working
<Waffl3x> winders what did you do
<user51564894> That is ever the question.
<Waffl3x> user51564894: I had it plugged into the 3.0's
<user51564894> Waffl3x, ah, that'll do it. :P
<Waffl3x> want to help me decide what I need and what I dont need? http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO/HelpDesk_Download/
<user51564894> What are you asking?
<Waffl3x> well
<Waffl3x> network drivers I probably need
<Waffl3x> bios update I probably dont
<user51564894> I stopped doing Windows tech support more than a decade ago. It's too much hassle. :)
<Waffl3x> lol alleight
<Waffl3x> user51564894: how easy is it to upgrade bios?
<Waffl3x> the current version is 1708
<Waffl3x> mine is 0901
<user51564894> Waffl3x, I have an asus M5somethingEVO bios. It's easy.
<Waffl3x> should I bother with it?
<user51564894> Eh. Read the release notes for each version and see if you're affected by any of the problems.
<user51564894> Were it my machine, I would, but BIOS updates can always bring new and terrible problems.
<Waffl3x> well
<Waffl3x> it says system stability
<Waffl3x> and ive had problems with stability in the past
<user51564894> Waffl3x, OH
<user51564894> I have that very same board.
<user51564894> Yes, upgrade to the latest.
<user51564894> It's pretty critical, actually. Otherwise you get random, unexplainable hangs.
<user51564894> >_<
<Waffl3x> THATS EXACTLY WHAT I GET
<user51564894> IT'S SUCH A PAIN!
<user51564894> I blamed shitty power for like a month!
<Waffl3x> so upgrade to latest you think?
<user51564894> Yes.
<user51564894> So, unzip the zipfile, put the .ROM file at the root of a FAT32 formated USB stick, plug the stick in, reboot, and then find the BIOS flashing thing in the BIOS setup menu.
<user51564894> It's all documented in the manual, too.
<Waffl3x> aww you said it was easssyyyyyyyy
<Waffl3x> what processor do you have btw?
<user51564894> Phenom X4 955.
<user51564894> That's super-easy compared to how it used to be, back in the day. ;)
<Waffl3x> thats the one I used to have
<Waffl3x> I have the fx 8350
<user51564894> Oh? How's it compare, performance-wise?
<Waffl3x> its hot
<Waffl3x> thats literally the only thing I notice about it
<Waffl3x> it heats up my room like a heater
<user51564894> I've heard terrible things about Bulldozer and Piledriver per-clock performance when compared to Phenom.
<user51564894> Yikes.
<user51564894> I actually bought this board to use with Bulldozer third-gen processors, but then AMD decided to not release those in an AM3+ socket. >_<
<user51564894> Uh, Steamroller is the name for the gen3 Bulldozer.
<Waffl3x> how do I format a usb?
<Waffl3x> I hope they arnt as crappy as the last generation was
<Waffl3x> or im switching to intel
<user51564894> Are you booted into KDE?
<Waffl3x> yeah
<Waffl3x> on my laptop
<user51564894> I think that you can use the KDE partition manager
<user51564894> Click on the USB drive
<Waffl3x> im going to finish up on windows before I install kubuntu
<user51564894> That's a very good idea.
<user51564894> right click on the partition, click properties, then make the File system FAT32, then click OK. I think.
<user51564894> If it's already fat32, then click "Recreate existing file system.".
<user51564894> (I think)
<user51564894> Then in the main window hit "Apply".
<Waffl3x> I had to unmount it first
<user51564894> That makes sense.
<Waffl3x> what should the flags be set to?
<user51564894> um
<Waffl3x> because it was a boot drive for kubuntu
<user51564894> probably doesn't matter, but lemmy look
<user51564894> Yeah, doesn't matter. I guess boot could be checked.
<user51564894> But don't check "Hidden".
<user51564894> You're just using this to store your BIOS upgrade, yes?
<Waffl3x> should lba be unchecked?
<Waffl3x> yeah
<user51564894> On my FAT32 drive, the only thing checked is Boot
<Waffl3x> recreate existing file system = format right?
<user51564894> and I bet that that could be unchecked.
<user51564894> Yes, it does.
<user51564894> You'll get a warning and nothing will be done till you hit apply in the main window.
<Waffl3x> oops
<Waffl3x> I shreaded it
<Waffl3x> :)
<user51564894> Heh. That'll take a while, I bet.
<Waffl3x> its done
<Waffl3x> btw
<user51564894> Cool. So, you should be able to remount it and copy the .ROM file.
<Waffl3x> I just noticed
<Waffl3x> my harddrive is extended format
<Waffl3x> like
<Waffl3x> the partition is extended
<Waffl3x> is that bad?
<user51564894> No.
<Waffl3x> someone was telling me something about it earlier
<Waffl3x> they said it could be good or bad
<user51564894> There's an arcane reason why that's a thing. I can dig up the wikipedia article.
<Waffl3x> but I only need 2 partitions on it
<Waffl3x> I cant mount the usb for some reason
<user51564894> Don't worry about it.
<user51564894> eh?
<user51564894> What's the reason?
<Waffl3x> idk
<Waffl3x> its greyed out
<user51564894> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#Extended_partition and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extended_boot_record  for more than you ever wanted to know about MBR partitioning and extended partitions.
<user51564894> hmm
<user51564894> Greyed out in Dolphin?
<Waffl3x> partition manager
<Waffl3x> also dolphin is being weird
<Waffl3x> it still shows it as multiboot
<user51564894> strange
<user51564894> um
<user51564894> hmm
<user51564894> try
<user51564894> sudo partprobe
<user51564894> in a terminal?
<unopaste> user51564894 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Waffl3x> >.>
<user51564894> Whoops. So, try that in a terminal.
<user51564894> Then maybe dolphin will be informed of the new partition table on the usb device. Or just remove it and plug it back in?
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> I know
<Waffl3x> I didnt click apply
<Waffl3x> duh to the duh
<user51564894> lulz
<Waffl3x> im used to things updating as I go
<Waffl3x> Error: create filesystem fat 32 on partition
<user51564894> Hrrm. We could try it manually from a terminal. What's the path to the partition on the usb device?
<user51564894> /dev/sd{what?}
<Waffl3x> im just going to shread it
<Waffl3x> and then remake it
<user51564894> Okay.
<Waffl3x> do I need any of the bios utilities from here?
<user51564894> I never used them.
<Waffl3x> so I just unzip the file
<Waffl3x> put it in the usb drive
<Waffl3x> and boot from usb?
<user51564894> Yeah, the .ROM file
<user51564894> then boot into bios setup
<user51564894> like press F2 or something after you reboot
<user51564894> like smash it a bunch
<user51564894> The manual tells you how to do the update
<user51564894> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/M5A99X_EVO/E6411_M5A99X_EVO.zip
<user51564894> probably is the manual
<Waffl3x> I have the manual right here
<Waffl3x> what page?
<user51564894> Dunno. Check the table of contents, dude. :)
<Waffl3x> manual is being useless
<user51564894> Check, uh, page 3-33
<user51564894> And then page 3-1 for how to get into the BIOS setup program.
<Waffl3x> okay 33
<Waffl3x> so many options I was getting confused
<user51564894> It's good to slow down and read carefully. Nothing wrong with re-reading a section to make sure you understand it. :)
<Waffl3x> so
<Waffl3x> my ram is running at 1333 speed
<Waffl3x> but its 1600 ram
<user51564894> Is the bios set to use automatic RAM speed?
<Waffl3x> I dont know
<ultrixx> Waffl3x: most probably
<ultrixx> Waffl3x: what cpu have you got? bios should tell you
<Waffl3x> amd fx 8350
<user51564894> ultrixx, we're in the BIOS config, poking around with settings now. :)
<ultrixx> ah ok
<user51564894> Waffl3x, in the "simple configuration mode" in your BIOS config, is the center button pressed?
<user51564894> The one that's "balanced performance and speed" or whatever?
<Waffl3x> yeah it was, but im not there right now
<Waffl3x> im in advanced
<user51564894> ultrixx, it turns out that Waffl3x and I have the same mobo.
<user51564894> :D
<ultrixx> user51564894: cool
<user51564894> Ah, well, go to the AI Tweaker menu and check to see if the Ai overclock tuner is set to auto
<user51564894> and the memory frequency also set to auto
<Waffl3x> its set to auto
<Waffl3x> so is memory frequency
<user51564894> And the "Current memory frequency" at the top says 1333 ?
<Waffl3x> 1439
<user51564894> hnnh.
<Waffl3x> on the main page it says 1333
<user51564894> try rebooting. (press f10, I think?)
<user51564894> maybe you changed some settings and they'll get applied at next boot?
<user51564894> Then get back into the bios setup menu, of course.
<user51564894> Oh, have you flashed to the new bios yet?
<Waffl3x> it says 1333 now
<ultrixx> compiling should be extremely fast with the 8350
<Waffl3x> yeah I flashed to new bios
<Waffl3x> not that im going to compile ultrixx
<ultrixx> ^^
<user51564894> Hnnh. I wouldn't worry about the RAM speed thing right now. Might come back to it later, after you've installed your OSs, and made sure that the're stable.
<user51564894> **They're stable
<user51564894> Though
<user51564894> you could load the default options, save, reboot, and see what changed.
<Waffl3x> well I just flashed it
<Waffl3x> so it was default
<user51564894> mmm
<user51564894> I load defaults after a flash, just to be paranoid. :PO
<ultrixx> there should be an option "set optimized defaults"
<user51564894> Probably not needed, though.
<user51564894> There is one thing you should change before you install windows.
<Waffl3x> im just going to set it to 1600
<user51564894> (Have you installed windows?)
<Waffl3x> yeah I have
<Waffl3x> I installed exactly 2 things
<Waffl3x> windows and my graphics drivers
<user51564894> Waffl3x, you should be careful with changing the memory timings. The BIOS usually gets it right.
<Waffl3x> I doubt its going to explode in my face
<user51564894> Anyway, um. Because you're gonna be running Linux you want to turn on IOMMU
<user51564894> so
<Waffl3x> IOMMU?
<user51564894> Yeah. Go to Advanced->North Bridge Configuration
<ultrixx> Waffl3x: thats amd speak for vt-d
<user51564894> Then change IOMMU mode from Disabled to 64MB.
<user51564894> That'll make virtualization faster, if you use it.
<user51564894> And won
<user51564894> 't hurt anything if you don't.
<user51564894> ultrixx, vt-d is  Intel-speak for IOMMU. ;)
<ultrixx> ok^^
<user51564894> Waffl3x, I'm pretty sure that I've toggle that option after I installed Windows, and nothing bad happened afterwards.
<Waffl3x> user51564894: what is virtualization?
<user51564894> Vmware.
<Waffl3x> ah
<user51564894> Virtualbox.
<Waffl3x> thats what I thought
<user51564894> *nod nod*
<user51564894> AFK for a bit, feeding cats.
<Waffl3x> kk
<ultrixx> what a pity that amd is not very successful businesswise
<Waffl3x> ultrixx: what are these chipset updates http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M5A99X_EVO/HelpDesk_Download/
<Waffl3x> ?
<ultrixx> do you mean the windows drivers? bios updates or utilities?
<Waffl3x> the chipset section
<Waffl3x> also which of the usb downloads do I take?
<Waffl3x> \
<ultrixx> the latest
<ultrixx> seems to be the same software
<ultrixx> just different version
<ultrixx> yeah there is one "full package" i guess with extra software and then driver updates
<ultrixx> so i guess you are supposed to install the full package and then update with the latest driver
<user51564894> Waffl3x, If I were tinkering with memory speed, I would run memtest86 for a day or so to make sure that the changes I made were stable. Memtest86 is a thing that you boot into that pretty thoroughly tests your RAM. You can install it once you've installed Kubuntu.
<ultrixx> quite stupid to not document that
<Waffl3x> ultrixx: what are you talking about?
<Waffl3x> the big package of needless software?
<user51564894> ultrixx, ASUS's download descriptions are a bit whacked out. :)
<ultrixx> i talk about usb
<Waffl3x> ah
<ultrixx> there seems to be one big package and two update packages
<ultrixx> at least that is my interpretation of things here
<Waffl3x> no
<Waffl3x> thats not at all what it is
<ultrixx> aha
<Waffl3x> the big one is a booster, the other 2 are drivers for it
<Waffl3x> what about the chipset section?
<Waffl3x> anything I need there?
<ultrixx> yes you should install all drivers
<Waffl3x> what do they do?
<Waffl3x> user51564894: whats your take on the chipset section?
<user51564894> Waffl3x, I don't do Windows tech support, remember?
<Waffl3x> its not windows for all of it
<user51564894> Kubuntu comes with all the drivers you need.
<Waffl3x> srsly
<ultrixx> Waffl3x: so what is a booster?
<user51564894> So, I would download none of them for Kubuntu.
<ultrixx> Waffl3x: it's a driver
<Waffl3x> its not required though
<Waffl3x> its just to make it zoom more
<user51564894> Yeah, srsly. Linux supports way more hardware out of the box than Windows. :)
<Waffl3x> which may or may not be compatible with all devices
<user51564894> Eh. I've had no compatibility issues with the stuff I use with Linux.
<Waffl3x> no user51564894 Im talking about the booster
<Waffl3x> also, what is JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver
<user51564894> Waffl3x, ah, got it.
<Waffl3x> just wish I could figgure out what the damn chipset drivers that are 800 mb are for
<ultrixx> Waffl3x: i can tell you
<ultrixx> that's amd's all-in-one driver for chipset and graphics, the whole suite
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> thats what you were talking about
<Waffl3x> that makes sense
<Waffl3x> so that I dont need
<Waffl3x> going to download it to see if you're right
<ultrixx> yes you will need the extra usb 3.0 drivers because that appear to be chips from other manufacturers
<Waffl3x> im pretty sure I just need the one usb driver
<Waffl3x> btw
<Waffl3x> what is JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver
<ultrixx> sata controller
<Waffl3x> ah
<Waffl3x> that ill need
<ultrixx> yes i guess so
<ultrixx> what i find terrible are the menu item descriptions in bios
<Waffl3x> whys that?
<ultrixx> there are options that are not self explanatory and have no help text
<user51564894> ultrixx, True. The manual may have better explanations. IMO, if the option's explanation is inscrutable, and you don't know why you might want to change it from the default, don't. :)
<user51564894> It probably does help to remember that ASUS is a Taiwanese company that doesn't seem to want to spend a bundle of cash translating their manuals and the like.
<ultrixx> user51564894: very true
<Waffl3x> ugh I should have extracted these before I put the files on the other computer
<Waffl3x> I have no extraction software
<user51564894> Aren't they zipfiles?
<user51564894> Windows Explorer handles zipfiles.
<user51564894> And KDE has ark, IIRC.
<Waffl3x> thats what im saying
<Waffl3x> so Im forced to used stock software
<Waffl3x> and its slow as fudge
<user51564894> Strange. I've noticed no substantial speed difference between WE and 7-zip, nor between ark and unzip.
<user51564894> (I don't use WE's zip extraction wizard, though. That's a bunch of dialogs.)
<Waffl3x> well it dies if you try to run more than one
<Waffl3x> which I just found out
<user51564894> Odd. You can open the zip file like you would a folder, then drag and drop.
<user51564894> Maybe that would work better?
<Waffl3x> UHHGGGGG
<Waffl3x> this is taking forever
<Waffl3x> I have to copy 250 gb's of video clips
<user51564894> Yeah, that'll take a while.
<Waffl3x> ap0c: how long have you been on?
<ap0c> I don't know Waffl3x, left it running
<Waffl3x> I see
<ap0c> comps been on for almost 4 days ^_^
<Waffl3x> well nice
<Waffl3x> im almost ready to install linux on the desktop again
<ap0c> I may be in the server but that doesn't necessarily mean I'm at the keyboard / attentive to IRC
<chaotix> hi i really need there to be a little bit more contrast on the kde panel...
<ap0c> Waffl3x, what happened to the old install?
<chaotix> can i make the panel not transparent?  and can i change the text colors?
<Waffl3x> well
<Waffl3x> I decided to start fresh on my desktop
<Waffl3x> im also giving it its own harddrive
<Waffl3x> windows gets one too
<Waffl3x> but its smaller
<Waffl3x> :D
<Waffl3x> im only keeping windows for the few programs that refuse to run on linux
<ap0c> what doesn't run on nix?
<Waffl3x> idk yet
<Waffl3x> but im sure there are some things
<Waffl3x> like sony vegas
<Waffl3x> that just came to mind
<Waffl3x> I also had to set up a vbox for a program on my laptop
<Waffl3x> this is how I decided it would go
<Waffl3x> ill have windows on my desktop for games that wont run on nix
<Waffl3x> but on my laptop its too bad so sad
<Waffl3x> only keeping a small vbox for this 1 program
<ap0c> my laptop can run most new games in windows but I just don't like the way windows runs anymore
<ap0c> too virus / error prone
<Waffl3x> ive just been sitting here for an hour
<Waffl3x> waiting for everything to move out of this harddrive
<Waffl3x> btw
<Waffl3x> is it better to put swap on another harddrive?
<Waffl3x> ap0c
<ap0c> I usually put swap on the same HDD as root
<Waffl3x> kk
<ap0c> I like to separate partitions depending on where I store most of my code / projects / important documents
<Waffl3x> how should I partitio
<ap0c> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installseparatehome
<Waffl3x> so like before then
<Waffl3x> I was told to not partition seperately for /home
<ap0c> by who?  ^_^ you can partition however you want
<Waffl3x> so on a tb drive
<ap0c> I have 2x 500GB HDD, I think I set my /home to a few hundred and root to like 150-200
<Waffl3x> I dont see a reason to partition /home seperately
<Waffl3x> so 110% of ram for swap right?
<ap0c> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1496609
<Waffl3x> I Would rather redo settings
<Waffl3x> so for swap, 110% of 16...  1.6
<Waffl3x> 16 + 1.6
<Waffl3x> ssso 18 almost
<Waffl3x> would you round that to 20 or just leave it at 18?
<Waffl3x> sounds good ap0c?
<ap0c> 1024 x 16 = 16,384 ; 16,384 x 1.1 = 18,022.4
<ap0c> 18,000 should be plenty
<ap0c> basically , swap stores ram that hasn't been accessed in awhile
<ap0c> or extra ram if your ram gets overloaded obviously
<Waffl3x> where should I store my bootloader btw
<Waffl3x> and why does it jump from sdb1 to sdb5
<trung> I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and now I have some weird problem
<Waffl3x> ap0c: ping
<ap0c> Waffl3x: sup
<trung> whenever I boot it says "disk UUID .... is not ready or present, press S to skip or M to recover"
<trung> if I don't skip it fast enough it hangs
<Waffl3x> where should I store bootloader
<trung> the UUID is non existent
<Waffl3x> and why does the partitions jump from sdb 1 to sdb5 on swap
<ap0c> MBR originally only allowed 4 primary partitions
<ap0c> extended and logical were added to get around this ^
<ap0c> the logical partitions are 5 and up
<Waffl3x> ah
<ap0c> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/partitioning
<Waffl3x> and bootloader?
<ap0c> what are the options ? I forgot
<ap0c> I just went with default
<Waffl3x> it lets me put it in any partition or drive
<Waffl3x> I guess ill leave it as default
<Waffl3x> ap0c: if I want to set the bios to boot from my linux drive I should put boot loader info in the linux drive right?
<Waffl3x> but I dont want to do that if I want to easily boot between windows and linux right?
<ap0c> what is your HDD setup, and how do you want to swap ?
<ap0c> are 2x 1TB HDD's in 1 comp?  are you swapping them as needed?
<ap0c> I thought you were just fully installing linux, and using another comp / hdd for gaming
<ap0c> usually the boot loader is in the root partition, within the OS
<ap0c> the BIOS just needs to be able to find it, it's not installed on the BIOS
<Waffl3x> my hd setup is 1 500 for windows 1 tb for linux
<ap0c> you could just install linux to the hdd and use the boot menu as your OS-selection
<ap0c> select a HDD to boot
<Waffl3x> if I were to do that
<Waffl3x> wouldnt I have to install the boot loader to the hd linux is on?
<Waffl3x> as opposed to leaving it default
<Waffl3x> which is the windows hd
<Waffl3x> am I right or wrong ap0c
<Waffl3x> sorry for the impatience, im just tired
<ap0c> you should have the boot loader on the linux hdd
<ap0c> what time is it there?
<Waffl3x> 1:23
<ap0c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/274371/install-on-second-hard-drive-with-startup-boot-option
<ap0c> same ^
<ap0c> AM
<Waffl3x> ap0c: im glad I asked because I was going to put the bootloader on hd one
<Waffl3x> so to recap, bootloader on second harddrive, change boot order so it boots from the second harddrive
<Waffl3x> correct ap0c?
<ap0c> yes ^ you don't want to overwrite your Windows MBR
<ap0c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader this is how to restore it just in case
<Waffl3x> what I dont understand
<Waffl3x> is I left it as default the first time I installed
<Waffl3x> and it didnt overwrite it
<Waffl3x> or did it
<ap0c> did you try booting windows since?
<ap0c> that's an easy way to find out
<Waffl3x> well
<Waffl3x> I reinstalled windows on this computer
<Waffl3x> so
<Waffl3x> I cant find out now
<Waffl3x> when I turned on the computer it would ask me which I wanted to load
<Waffl3x> ubuntu or win777
<dougl> :)
<Waffl3x> ap0c: when it booted win 7 wasn't an option
<Waffl3x> I also didnt change the boot order yet
<Waffl3x> so im confused
<Waffl3x> I expected it to boot straight into windows
<ap0c> try going to boot menu and loading from there
<ap0c> if you installed the MBR on your windows drive you might've overwritten it
<Waffl3x> I didnt
<Waffl3x> atleast I think I didnt
<Waffl3x> ugh load allready
<Waffl3x> I cant tell if its stuck or not
<Waffl3x> how long should I wait before getting concerned
<ap0c> windows - 2 minutes haha
<Waffl3x> kubuntu
<Waffl3x> should I just force reboot at this point?
<ap0c> should load pretty fast - mines takes a few seconds
<ap0c> maybe 10-20 max
<Waffl3x> okay windows booted
<Waffl3x> I guess it booted from disc
<Waffl3x> and I took the disc out
<Waffl3x> so thats why it hung
<Waffl3x> my harddrive wasn't making nice noises there
<Waffl3x> scared me for a minute
<ap0c> heh
<Waffl3x> I have the urge to go and install everything now
<Waffl3x> but I need to sleep
<Waffl3x> I kinda want to set up teamveiwer before I sleep though
<Waffl3x> ap0c: any idea how to get remote access to work nicely?
<ap0c> I don't really use that stuff , google is god
<ap0c> anything I don't know, I google
<valorie> !remote
<valorie> nope, ubottu knows not either
<valorie> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<valorie> ok
<Waffl3x> is there a way to get the pc to wake up
<Waffl3x> besides wake on lan
<Waffl3x> I might have to buy a raspberry pi for it
<Waffl3x> im going to bed
<Waffl3x> thanks for the helps
<Waffl3x> night
<valorie> anybody here using both plasma5 & kdeconnect?
<valorie> I can't get it to start
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rydhwan> hello
<lordievader> o/
<rydhwan> fresh install kubuntu 14.10 plasma5 dont log in password failed
<rydhwan> in ~/ nothing except .bash_logout .bashrc .profile
<lordievader> rydhwan: What language did you use during the install?
<rydhwan> en
<lordievader> Hmm, that shouldn't be a problem. Can you login to a tty?
<rydhwan> no
<rydhwan> haven't free hand
<lordievader> rydhwan: ?
<rydhwan> tty no
<lordievader> What?
<rydhwan> Can you login to a tty no
<lordievader> rydhwan: How did you install Utopic?
<rydhwan> usb
<lordievader> rydhwan: Hmm, restart in the recovery mode, drop to a root shell. (Re)mount / as rw. Check if your user exists, if it does reset the password, else create the user.
<lordievader> And please file a bug when you can login again.
<rydhwan> (Re)mount / as rw ?
<lordievader> rydhwan: In the recovery console / is mounted read-only use "mount -o remount,rw /" to mount it read-write.
<rydhwan> ok
<rydhwan> Check if your user exists ?
<lordievader> rydhwan: "cat /etc/passwd" the username you've entered during the install should be there.
<rydhwan> ok
<rydhwan> reset the password whith passwd ?
<lordievader> rydhwan: passwd <username>
<rydhwan> ok
<rydhwan> thanks iwill do that
<rydhwan> a+
<mokush> is there a telepathy-status widget I can use in plasma 5? it doesn't seem to be in systray by default
<McLive> yay, dsl upgrade http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3858292088
<amichair__> After upgrade to 14.10, I have no network - splash screen says waiting for network connection. This is a wired connection, no wifi. How do I get it back?
<rom1504> reboot
<amichair__> No network after reboots.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<amichair__> Hi
<lordievader> amichair__: Are you using the network manager?
<amichair__> lordievader: I think I was, tray icon says it's not running
<lordievader> amichair__: Is the nic detected?
<amichair__> How do I check?
<lordievader> amichair__: ip link
<amichair__> Hmmm... OK service restart network-based works. So why didn't it start at boot?
<amichair> network-manager, that is
<lordievader> Good question.
<amichair> lordievader: is that what the splash screen waits for when it says 'waiting for network connection' - for network-manager service to start?
<lordievader> amichair: Have you configured your devices through /etc/network/interfaces? (That's where the message comes from)
<amichair> lordievader: only two lines there: auto lo \ iface lo inet loopback
<amichair> this worked fine before the upgrade
<lordievader> amichair: Hmm, quite odd.
<amichair> I'll try rebooting again now, see if anything changes
<amichair> lordievader: nope, still no network after restart, but 'sudo service network-manager start' works
<amichair> it did screw up my monitor configuration on this reboot, but that's another story
<lordievader> Odd, very odd.
<amichair> dbus[647]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1
<amichair> does anyone know how to get network-manager service to start on boot?
<amichair> if I want to try uninstalling/reinstalling it, which packages should I use?
<amichair> still no go.
<BluesKaj> amichair, have you updated, upgraded and dist-upgraded since the install?
<amichair> BluesKaj: yep, all up to date
<BluesKaj> amichair, have you installed the network management widget?
<kikidee> BluesKaj: hi
<amichair> BluesKaj: I've always had a tray icon, not sure what it is. haven't changed anything recently though (before/after upgrade), if that's what you meant.
<kikidee> amichair: I am going to disconnect and reconnect for testing, so can you wait while I am gone offline ?
<amichair> kikidee: sure
<BluesKaj> amichair, so you have a tray icon , then alt+F2 then, kdesudo dolphin /usr/bin , look for nm-applet and tell us if it's there
<amichair> BluesKaj: nope, only nm-tool and nm-online
<amichair> I don't think there a problem with the widget though, but with the service itself...
<BluesKaj> amichair, check the widgets for network-management
<amichair> BluesKaj: if I right click on the network icon, it has a 'Network Management Settings' option, so is that the one?
<BluesKaj> yes
<amichair> so after a reboot, it has a little red x on it, and there's no network. only when I run 'sudo service network-manager start', it connects (and icon updates) after a few seconds.
<BluesKaj> just click on the icon then click the wrench to get accxess to edits etc
<amichair> BluesKaj: why do I need to configure anything? it works ok after the service starts. The problem is that the service doesn't start automatically at boot time.
<BluesKaj> amichair, yes , but make sure the settings are solid
<amichair> after boot the tray icon tooltip says 'the network-manager service is not running', or something like that
<rcw2> when i unlock my encrypted drive through dolphin it asks if i want to store the password for next session.  where is that stored then? is a lot of security forfeighted?
<amichair> BluesKaj: what do you mean by solid? if it works when I start the service manually, isn't that good?
<kikidee> amichair: Is kwallet enabled in your system?
<BluesKaj> it should work when you boot
<amichair> kikidee: how do I check? I think it's enabled with no password on this pc, but haven't touched that in years
<amichair> kikidee: in system settings 'Enable the KDE wallet subsystem' is checked
<kikidee> amichair: ok
<BluesKaj> kikidee, whether uses the wallet or not doesn't enter into the matter, I don't use kwallet for anything and my ethernet and wifi both start at boot
<BluesKaj> amichair,^
<BluesKaj> kikidee, whether one uses the wallet or not doesn't enter into the matter, I don't use kwallet for anything and my ethernet and wifi both start at boot
<amichair> I also have this log: "ModemManager[4560]: <warn>  Could not acquire the 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' service name" - is ModemManager related to NetworkManager by any chance?
<BluesKaj> yes it is
<amichair> hmmm... so maybe this error is somehow related
<BluesKaj> try a modem manager reinstall
<amichair> BluesKaj: "apt-get install --reinstall modemmanager" will do?
<BluesKaj> altho I doubt it'll do anything since the problem is probly in the config file
<BluesKaj> amichair, purge it first then reinstall
<amichair> restarting...
<amichair> well that didn't do anything
<amichair> the ModemManager1 warnings are still there
<BluesKaj> did you purge?
<amichair> BluesKaj: yep
<BluesKaj> amichair, run, eth0=dhcp then, sudo dhclient eth0 to acquire the gateway
<amichair> BluesKaj: when/where?
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<amichair> after I start the service (when everything works)?
<BluesKaj> no matter
<amichair> "RTNETLINK answers: File exists"
<BluesKaj> then run ip addr, it replaces ifconfig
<amichair> and a sendmail error
<BluesKaj> yes the file exist is a standard response
<BluesKaj> ok now reboot
<amichair> BluesKaj: ok, so I see the address, did that change anything?
<BluesKaj> we'll see
<amichair> :-)
<amichair> nothing changed, it seems
<BluesKaj> open your /etc/network/interfaces file , what's there?
<kikidee> amichair: This seems to be a bug
<kikidee> I am going to check if there is any bug report regarding this
<BluesKaj> amichair, remove modem-manager and don't reinstall it. I'm quite sure it's redundant.
<mokush> where should we report bugs for 14.10/plasma5?
<mokush> or nowhere, since it's not officialy suported?
<kikidee> mokush: bugs.kde.org for kde stuff
<mokush> kikidee: I think this has something to do strictly with kubuntu
<kikidee> mokush: In that case in launchpad
<mokush> kikidee: here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next ?
<amichair> etc/network/interfaces has two lines: "auto lo \ iface lo inet loopback"
<kikidee> mokush: no
<andlabs> so after updating last night GTK+ programs are no longer obeying fontconfig rules. How do I fix that? Qt/KDE programs are still obeying fontconfig rules. Thans.
<amichair> kikidee: what is the bug?
<kikidee> mokush: read this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<lordievader> mokush: If it is a KDE issue, the KDE bug tracker. If it is Kubuntu specific launchpad ;)
<lordievader> And we have a new factoid :)
<lordievader> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<kikidee> amichair: I checked with a new profile to see if the configs are causing the trouble, but still the getting connected automatically
<mokush> amichair: lordievader after running sudo systemsettings plasma won't start anymore because it changes the ownership of ~/.cache. you'll get to a black screen when restarting. you have to chown ~/.cache to be able to start up plasma again.
<mokush> I'm guessing this is kubuntu specific.
<lordievader> mokush: Use kdesudo for graphical applications. This is precisely the reason kdesudo exists.
<mokush> lordievader: it's probably going to do the same thing isn't it. since root is running systemsettings?
<amichair> kikidee: u mean still not connecting? well it still might be global config issue (/etc), but I don't know enough about network config to pinpoint where it is (if it is indeed config)
<lordievader> mokush: No, kdesudo is nicer to these kinds of rights.
<mokush> lordievader: either way, it's still an issue and should be fixed right? either in plasma upstream or in kubuntu. you can't ruin your entire system just by running systemsettings as root
<lordievader> mokush: No, it ain't a bug.
<lordievader> mokush: Use kdesudo for graphical applications.
<amichair> how do I further analyze this log: "dbus[813]: [system] Activated service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager' failed: Launch helper exited with unknown return code 1" ?
<BluesKaj> amichair, just remove modem manager, you don't need it]
<amichair> BluesKaj: that one's NetworkManager
<BluesKaj> nope modem-manager]
<BluesKaj> if it's installed of course
<kikidee> amichair: If you like file a bug report. I can't find a bug report relating to this issue
<amichair> kikidee: ok
<BluesKaj> amichair, I'm not talking about the error you posted I'm repeating what I suggested earlier
<amichair> BluesKaj: ah, ok
<kikidee> BluesKaj: who is working on the ubiquity installer?
<BluesKaj> kikidee, dunno
<amichair> BluesKaj: rebooted after purgin modemmanager, still no go. I guess that was a false lead.
<amichair> it just happened to ba adjacent in syslog :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, at least that's eliminated
<amichair> yep
<BluesKaj> amichair, alt+f2 kdesudo kate /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state , pastebin the text please
<rcw2> when i unlock my encrypted drive through dolphin it asks if i want to store the password for next session.  where is that stored then? is a lot of security forfeighted?
<andy123> rcw2: look in kdewallet, I guess it should be there. I am not sure how safe it is
<andy123> its called kwallet
<amichair> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/fKPMW8tv
<BluesKaj> amichair, change WWANEnabled=false, to WWANEnabled=true then save the file
<amichair> BluesKaj: is that wireless?
<BluesKaj> yes , but it could be turning the internet gateway access off for network manager ...it's enabled my ethernet connected desktop so default is most likely enabled
<BluesKaj> amichair__,^
<Luzifer9999> Hey there I have a problem, I upgraded my Kubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 today and after rebooting my notebook I just get a black screen. Notebook is a Dell Vostro 3550 with ati graphics.
<adam1325674> try run kubuntu without quiet and splash options in grub menu
<adam1325674> you will see messages and errors
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Luzifer9999
<ubottu> Luzifer9999: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<amichair> BluesKaj: changed to true, rebooted, no difference
<Waffl3x> I want to do this, or atleast find out how possible it is to do this, but the instructions are for windows http://www.teamviewer.com/en/res/pdf/TeamViewer-Manual-Wake-on-LAN-en.pdf
<BluesKaj> amichair, is there any output from.  sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0 , ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: same error as before about sendmail and resolvconf
<amichair> (this is while the network is running)
<BluesKaj> using sendmail? , and pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<hadi> Does anybody know, that if the package Orca exists in Kubuntu live DVD?
<rydhwan> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<rydhwan> fresh install plasma 5 works fine but ram consum  + 1000 mo
<BluesKaj> !plasma 5
<rydhwan> yes
<BluesKaj> !plasma5
<ubottu> Kubuntu Plasma 5 is a tech preview. To test it out, see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ . If you find a bug, you can also check it with kubuntu-ci images for latest builds.
<Waffl3x> does anyone know what repo wine1.7 is in?
<Waffl3x> nevermind
<Waffl3x> I found something to help
<Waffl3x> googled harder
<BluesKaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Waffl3x> I actually found this https://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I'm trying ton run this Java application from a shell script, but it gives me this error: http://pastie.org/9675197
<bennypr0fane> "Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK. It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre" This seems to be the correct path, no? If it's not, how can I fix this?
<amichair> BluesKaj: I opened bug #1385709. Thanks for trying though :-)
<ubottu> bug 1385709 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager service doesn't start at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385709
<BluesKaj> amichair, I asked you to pastebin /etc/resolv.conf
<Waffl3x> how do I run a .run file?
<Waffl3x> trying to install teamspeak
<BluesKaj> ./nameoffile.run
<Walex> Waffl3x: usually running an installer is a bad idea, but usually they must be made executable, e.g.: chmod +x ./file.run; ./file.run
<Waffl3x> right I forgot about that
<amichair> BluesKaj: oh, must have missed that during a reboot. it has two nameservers in it (the gateway address and 127.0.1.1, and that's it.
<BluesKaj> or click on file prperties and check executable
<lordievader> !info teamspeak
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in utopic
<lordievader> !info teamspeak trusty
<ubottu> Package teamspeak does not exist in trusty
<BluesKaj> http://www.teamspeak.com/?page=downloads
<Waffl3x> oh good wine is finished installing
<Waffl3x> now just to learn how to use it
<BluesKaj> Waffl3x, join #winehq
<Waffl3x> I did
<Waffl3x> I have nothing to ask yet
<Waffl3x> I just accidently downloaded dropbox for server I think
<Waffl3x> :(
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Dropbox supplies both in their package, the deamon and the gui.
<Waffl3x> I downloaded it like this
<Waffl3x> cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" | tar xzf -
<Waffl3x> was that incorrect?
<lordievader> No.
<Waffl3x> okay good
<Waffl3x> I bet you're getting tired of my daily newbie questions
<lordievader> If I would I wouldn't be here ;)
<Waffl3x> :D
<Waffl3x> so, im thinking now, is dropbox really the best program for what I want
<Waffl3x> I just want to sync some files between my laptop and pc
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Checkout rsync, man rsync
<Waffl3x> this looks good
<Waffl3x> how do I uninstall dropbox now
<BluesKaj> dropbox is ok, but gmail for sharing files and media with family is what we do now...more cpacity for free
<Waffl3x> thats not what I want to do
<Waffl3x> hmm
<Waffl3x> lordievader: does rsync work on lan?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: It even works over the internet (ssh).
<Waffl3x> but I want to configure it for lan
<Waffl3x> because my internet is slow
<Waffl3x> also
<Waffl3x> does it work automatically? or do you activate it and it syncs
<lordievader> Waffl3x: It is a manual operation, but I suppose you can script it.
<Waffl3x> when I learn it I will probably set up something
<Waffl3x> something like
<Waffl3x> when my laptop connects to the network
<Waffl3x> and
<Waffl3x> something else idk yet
<Waffl3x> :)
<lordievader> Waffl3x: For example or every 2 hours or so... Whatever you want ;)
<Waffl3x> so, how do I uninstall drop box?>
<lordievader> Waffl3x: If that earlier command was all you did: rm -r .dropbox-dist
<Waffl3x> I think ill set up rsync later
<Waffl3x> want to help me install some games, or shall I go to winehq for that
<lordievader> Waffl3x: You don't have to set it up, that is the great thing. You just have to use it.
<Waffl3x> neat
<Waffl3x> well, using it is setting it up a little
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> I would have to script if I wanted to configure it huh?
<lordievader> Not for single-shot usage.
<Waffl3x> thats what I mean
<Waffl3x> if I wanted to do the same folder I would have to do a little scripting
<Waffl3x> which I dont mind
<Waffl3x> so, shall I head off to winehq to get help installing osu and league of legends?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Read the man page anyhow, it will answer lots of questions.
<Waffl3x> the main page of rsync?
<Waffl3x> there isnt much here http://rsync.samba.org/
<lordievader> Waffl3x: No the manual page: man rsync
<Waffl3x> oih
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> that makes more sense
<Waffl3x> ill make sure to read it after
<Waffl3x> lordievader: winehq is dead
<Waffl3x> so say im copying an entire program
<Waffl3x> do I have to put it in .wine or can I put it anywhere
<Waffl3x> actually .wine doesnt exist
<Waffl3x> why doesnt it exist
<Waffl3x> :|
<lordievader> Waffl3x: I don't use Wine. Imo it ain't a solution to the problem.
<Waffl3x> I agree, but what else do I do
<lordievader> Simple, dual boot.
<Waffl3x> what is playonlinux btw
<BluesKaj> !playonlinux
<BluesKaj> hmm
<Waffl3x> lordievader: theres one problem I have with dual booting as a solution, I dont want to have to reboot every time I want to play a game that doesnt work on linux
<BluesKaj> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/ , Waffl3x
<Waffl3x> BluesKaj: I have the link, im wondering what it actually is
<Waffl3x> how does it work
<Waffl3x> I partly answered the question myself
<Waffl3x> it looks like it just bundles wine with games
<lordievader> Waffl3x: That's the downside, true. That is why I like to have multiple pc's, I try to have dedicated pc's :)
<naftilos76> Hi, is there a repo to upgrade the kubuntu 14.04 to the latest KDE?
<Waffl3x> for example lordievader, I play osu when Im waiting on a queue in dota, I wouldnt reboot to wait on a queue for dota, because I cant
<lordievader> naftilos76: The Kubuntu Backports repo should do that.
<lordievader> Waffl3x: I don't play games often, that makes it easier.
<Waffl3x> indeed
<Waffl3x> im transitioning off games I think, but I still play them often
<Walex> Waffl3x: as to bundling Wine with games, the semi-commercial version of Wine called Crossover works pretty decently with many non-native games.
<Waffl3x> like better than wine?
<Waffl3x> walex I meant, thats what playonlinux looks like
<Waffl3x> Walex: do I have to put windows programs in the .wine directory, or can they be anyway
<Waffl3x> anywhere
<BluesKaj> my experience with wine was when opening an .exe file it's liked to wine and then it lauches the app
<BluesKaj> linked
<BluesKaj> but I haven't used wine in many yrs :P
<Waffl3x> okay ty
<Waffl3x> I saw 1 guide that said to put it somewhere in .wine or it wouldnt work
<Waffl3x> even when I read it it didnt make sense to me
<naftilos76> lordievader: thanks man
<Waffl3x> k so
<Waffl3x> I tryed to install something through wine
<Waffl3x> its hanging
<Waffl3x> how do I stop it
<Waffl3x> :(
<dolomite> Waffl3x find the process in Konsole by typing 'ps -u user' replacing user with your username
<dolomite> Waffl3x depending on what the process is called this may or may not be straight forward
<MangaKaDenza> ksysguard
<Waffl3x> dolomite what do I do when I think I found the program?
<Waffl3x> http://paste.kde.org/perm30ba3
<Waffl3x> how do I force close a hanging program?
<andy123> Waffl3x: you can use the PID to kill the process
<Waffl3x> I wasn't sure of the command
<Waffl3x> so kill is the command
<andy123> kill <PID>
<andy123> kill -9 <PID> to force quit
<lordievader> kill -9 should be avoided!!!
<Waffl3x> what is kill -9?
<andy123> it forces the process to quit, BUT as lordievader said
<andy123> its dangerous, e.g. if the program is just writing a file, the file may be corrupted
<Waffl3x> well
<Waffl3x> I got lol to launch
<Waffl3x> but its just a black screen
<lordievader> Also it doesn't allow a process to quit cleanly. Might be troublesome the next time the program is loaded.
<andy123> what is lol?
<Waffl3x> league of legends
<andy123> did it run successfully previously?
<Waffl3x> andy123: negative
<Waffl3x> this is the first time im trying to get it to work
<Waffl3x> its probably just a driver problem, how do you update drivers in kubuntu?
<passante> irc://irc.openjoke.org/0dayz
<andy123> this can have multiple causes. you might be able to obtain help in the game forum
<Waffl3x> I doubt that
<Waffl3x> how do I update drivers
<Waffl3x> I want to try that first
<andy123> what graphics card?
<skierpage> Hey, I got a nice notification "System update available An update is available for your system", but nothing happens when I click on it. Is it supposed to open Muon, or link to a release note, or something?
<Waffl3x> darn
<Waffl3x> I forget
<andy123> you can find out easily
<Waffl3x> how?
<skierpage> I want to report it as a bug, but I don't know what package it's in.
<skierpage> http://i.imgur.com/anflVdv.png
<andy123> this dialog is typically bugged
<andy123> you can update with the terminal
<andy123> sudo apt-get update
<andy123> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Waffl3x> andy123: I have the asus gtx 560
<skierpage> andy123: sure, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades/Kubuntu .  Now the notification dialog has gone away, maybe it really is just a static alert with no "Click here for next step"
<andy123> Waffl3x: after updating, you can use the KDE menu and search "driver"
<andy123> you should find something like "Driver management software"
<andy123> if you're lucky, your graphics card is listed there
<Waffl3x> do update and upgrade?
<skierpage> or maybe there's no next step in the dialog because my Software Sources > Updates > "Show new distribution releases" was set to "Long term support releases only". Anyway, it's off and running :
<andy123> Waffl3x: to see if skierpage is correct, you can still use the terminal update and upgrade commands
<andy123> first update, then upgrade (or dist-upgrade)
<skierpage> andy123, Waffl3x I'm reporting bugs with the process, not asking for help 8-)
<skierpage> Now that I'm in the middle of Distribution Upgrade, I have both a system notification and a Muon notification inviting me to do what I'm already doing :)
<andy123> I know that behavoir... I dont trust this graphical updater
<andy123> it sometimes hides important information
<andy123> Waffl3x: did you do both update and upgrade?
<Waffl3x> yes
<Waffl3x> im changing to another driver right now
<andy123> now look for sometzhing like "Driver management software"
<andy123> Waffl3x: great. You will need a reboot (or at least, Xserver restart)
<skierpage> andy123: YMMV, the graphical updater hs worked for me for 10 straight releases since 9.04.  I've had the same enhancement requests (doesn't say where it logs, you can't copy and paste, don't press Ctrl-C in the Details window) for 5 years...
<Waffl3x> andy123: is there a way to check if I have a program installed
<Waffl3x> https://bitbucket.org/Xargoth/tuxlol/wiki/Home
<Waffl3x> this says I need mono
<andy123> type mono in terminal
<Waffl3x> should I install it with apt-get or from the website?
<andy123> apt-get or graphical package manager
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> I just accidently uninstalled my graphics drivers I think
<Waffl3x> http://paste.kde.org/p6pxicbd2
<andy123> something in mono-runtime conflicts with the driver nvidia-331
<andy123> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<skierpage> I love the list of Upgrades to packages I never knew I had, "whiptail" and "whoopsie" ?
<andy123> skierpage: I didnt know these commands
<Waffl3x> http://paste.kde.org/porroulkf andy123 I couldnt paste it as text for some reason so ignore the syntax
<Waffl3x> what do I do now/
<Waffl3x> ?
<andy123> you cant uninstall the driver in use, I guess
<andy123> try to reinstall it
<andy123> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<Waffl3x> what?
<Waffl3x> mono or the driver?]
<andy123> driver
<Waffl3x> what command?
<Waffl3x> sudo apt-get install nvidia331?
<andy123> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<andy123> this should work. Where does it say your game needs mono?
<Waffl3x> https://bitbucket.org/Xargoth/tuxlol/wiki/Home
<Waffl3x> the patch for the game needs it
<Waffl3x> http://paste.kde.org/pvtplyxue
<Waffl3x> what now?
<Waffl3x> try to install mono again?
<andy123> I'd install mono first and apply the patch
<andy123> then install the driver nvidia-331
<Waffl3x> im confuzzled
<Waffl3x> why does mono conflict with the graphics driver
<Waffl3x> brb let me restart computer
<andy123> Waffl3x: thats a good question, I dont know.
<Waffl3x_> ohhhkay
<Waffl3x_> I have problems
<andy123> Waffl3x:  ?
<Waffl3x_> the corner of my screen is stuck with a past image
<Waffl3x_> steam is crashing
<Waffl3x_> and idk what else
<andy123> something is wrong with the grahpics driver
<Waffl3x_> uninstall it reinstall it?
<andy123> I'd first apply the patch to the game
<andy123> if possible
<Waffl3x_> I dont have mono installed
<andy123> try to install mono-runtime
<andy123> sudo apt-get install mono-runtime
<Waffl3x_> well
<Waffl3x_> I think mono is installing
<Waffl3x_> yep
<andy123> Waffl3x_:  I'm not sure this mono will work though
<andy123> on kubuntu 14.04, mono is version 3.2.8
<andy123> https://bitbucket.org/Xargoth/tuxlol/wiki/Home says it needs 2.10.X
<Waffl3x_> ugh
<Waffl3x_> why didnt you say so
<andy123> hmm just found out ^^
<Waffl3x_> ill try it
<andy123> oyu can try it anyways
<andy123> it may be backwards compatible
<Waffl3x_> but first im reinstalling nvidia-331
<andy123> then your mono is gone I think
<Waffl3x_> maybe
<Waffl3x_> we will see
<Waffl3x_> restarting
<Waffl3x> mono still installed
<andy123> Waffl3x: yes, but I think you have a half-installed package
<Waffl3x> possibly
<andy123> sudo apt-get check
<Waffl3x> looks good
<andy123> I'm not a 100% sure this command will show half installed packages
<andy123> Waffl3x: I'd run the mono commands on https://bitbucket.org/Xargoth/tuxlol/wiki/Home first
<Waffl3x> okay lol is not launching at all
<andy123> you need ot apply the patches I think
<andy123> https://bitbucket.org/Xargoth/tuxlol/wiki/Home
<Waffl3x> it was launching before
<Waffl3x> got it to work
<andy123> how so?
<Waffl3x> how so what?
<andy123> how did you get it to work suddenly
<Waffl3x> how did I get it to launch or how was it launching before/?
<Waffl3x> well
<Waffl3x> I opened another
<Waffl3x> because it checks if theres an instance of it running
<andy123> fine
<Waffl3x> it then asked me if I wanted to close it
<andy123> Waffl3x: does the game run now?
<andy123> I need to leave soon
<Waffl3x> no
<Waffl3x> looks like you were right
<Waffl3x> mono is busted
<Waffl3x> http://paste.kde.org/p6jgngbm7
<andy123> Waffl3x: This is probably due to the wrong mono version
<Waffl3x> okay
<andy123> I cant guarantee this, though
<Waffl3x> how do I download the older mono?
<andy123> its not an easy task
<Waffl3x> how so
<andy123> mono has a lot of dependencies which are probably too new on Kubuntu 14.04
<andy123> I dont recommend trying to install it, (if you dont know what you are doing)
<andy123> it probably involves compiling and resolving dependencies yourself
<Waffl3x> so what do I do?
<andy123> I'd try to contact the author of https://bitbucket.org/Xargoth/tuxlol/wiki/Home
<andy123> this wiki entry is more than 1 year old
<andy123> Waffl3x: I'm sorry, there is not much more I can do
<Waffl3x> yeah
<Waffl3x> thank you
<andy123> you're welcome
<andy123> Waffl3x: you can use "sudo apt-get upgrade" to see if a package is half-installed
<andy123> I'd fix this as soon as possible, because it prevents system upgrades
<Waffl3x> I uninstalled mono
<andy123> mono-runtime?
<Waffl3x> yeah
<Waffl3x> also
<Waffl3x> I googled
<Waffl3x> no one has my problem
<Waffl3x> I find that strange
<Waffl3x> maybe I just try using wine 1.6
<andy123> when I search for LoL on Linux, I get very long guides how to make it run
<andy123> typically, these guides are badly tested and break from version to version...
<andy123> so "sudo apt-get upgrade" does not list half installed packages?
<Waffl3x> http://paste.kde.org/pxcww9hoz
<andy123> Waffl3x: Great, all ok. You can use "sudo apt-get autoremove" to clean the unrequired package
<andy123> I need to go now, see ya and be careful not to break your system trying to install that game (that happened to me once to often)
<rodolfojcj> hi!
<rodolfojcj> just updated my kubuntu pc from trusty to utopic
<rodolfojcj> in the surface very little changes
<rodolfojcj> I hope some kded4 bugs have been solved underneath (kded4 is a cpu hog)
<ap0c> is kde4 lightdm?
<valorie> ap0c: no, *buntu uses lightdm
<valorie> we (kubuntu) are moving to SDDM along with KDE though
<valorie> I moved all my boxes to it when I upgraded to 14.10
<valorie> the upgrade was a bit buggy in that regard; I had to uninstall lightdm or I got a black screen
<ap0c> I'm probably going to wait until the next LTS for an upgrade
<valorie> and in the case of this laptop, had to uninstall KDM as well!
<ap0c> I like stability over bleeding edge personally
<valorie> I like testing
<ap0c> I would test if I had a box to test on, but this is my only computer really
<valorie> and giving feedback to the devels
<valorie> I hear ya
<ap0c> if I want to test, it's in a VM ^
<valorie> VMs aren't always accurate though
<ap0c> but VM doesn't really work hardware the same as a full install, so my feedback isn't as useful
<valorie> if it will run in a vm great
<valorie> if it doesnt, you never really know why
<ap0c> it's usually slower in a VM no matter what since it's an emulator
<valorie> exactly
<ap0c> which always turns me off from using them
<valorie> that's why I keep old laptops around
<valorie> for testing
<ap0c> though I may use a VM to see what Arch is like without installing it
<ap0c> and just install it in a VM to go through the process
<valorie> probably good for learning the nuts and bolts
<valorie> lots of fiddling possible
 * valorie goes out for the evening
<wafflej0ck> ap0c: arch is like a terminal before you do anything :P
<ap0c> ik wafflej0ck , you have to manually install X and your DE
<ap0c> manually configure everything
<wafflej0ck> ap0c: you could check out manjaro if you want to just take a look though without doing all the setup first time through
<wafflej0ck> er antegros I think is another
<wafflej0ck> I would like to do the full arch setup too though for the sake of learning
<wafflej0ck> fill in the gaps on what I know right now
<ap0c> I might stay with Kubuntu for awhile, I rather like it
#kubuntu 2014-10-26
<wafflej0ck> running Ubuntu Gnome now I was on Kubuntu in 12.04 but decided to change it up when I moved to 14.04
<wafflej0ck> I just made myself crazy with customizing things
<ap0c> as long as it doesn't have Unity and it's adware/spyware
<wafflej0ck> it was really awesome but ended up losing productivity playing with productivity widgets :)
<ap0c> widgets are fun but I usually only customize them once in a great while ^ once I find a configuration I'm happy with it usually stays like that for a bit
<ap0c> too bad the weather ones like to time out connection
<wafflej0ck> yeah for me it was just endless fiddling for the most part
<wafflej0ck> my desktop was super functional but very confusing and a bit overwhelming
<wafflej0ck> with Gnome it's pretty much the opposite
<ap0c> my laptop is basically my desktop right now
<wafflej0ck> far less ability to customize, almost nothing on the desktop but the windows key takes care of getting you in and out of just about everything
<ap0c> until I get the $ for a desktop
<wafflej0ck> ap0c: same on that
<wafflej0ck> well got a desktop but it's for gaming basically
<wafflej0ck> had it for years but still pretty solid GTX670 in there
<wafflej0ck> do all my work on two 22" monitors though hooked up to my laptop along with ext keyboard and mouse so it's basically like a desktop
<ap0c> i just game on linux right now, I have some windows games that I miss but I'll wait for ports
<wafflej0ck> ap0c: yeah that's gotten a lot better
<wafflej0ck> play a lot of TF2 on the desktop in Linux and a couple of others (Civ 5, Portal, some others I can't remember the name of)
<ap0c> I guess Dayz Standalone might be getting ported according to Dean Hall (the guy who created Dayz),  along with Chivalry: Medieval Warfare
<ap0c> wine is also good for playing games , if they are compatible with it
<ap0c> diablo 3 / world of warcraft / etc. work pretty good
<wafflej0ck> nice yeah diablo 3 looked pretty cool for sure, haven't played it but watched some stuff about it on youtub
<wafflej0ck> youtube*
<wafflej0ck> heard DayZ is real good too but haven't played it
<wafflej0ck> just picked up Borderlands2 recently actually, haven't got the 3rd one yet though still want to play through the 2nd game
<ap0c> I still need to buy the expansion for diablo 3, and yeah DayZ is great - I played the mod non-stop until my windows install went corrupt
<wafflej0ck> nice we have netflix access in Linux now too by way of Chrome
<wafflej0ck> no more hacking around it with PPAs
<ap0c> I had a Netflix subscription for about a half a year , maybe a bit more
<ap0c> but I didn't really find it worth it over that period for what I paid  /  what I watched
<skierpage> valorie: hi! I've read your blog postings on some planets aggregators :)
<ap0c> now I just rely on third-party streaming sites that host link lists
<wafflej0ck> ap0c: yeah I think after having it for a while you sort of run out of content but they do change it up and I'm sucker for most Sci Fi
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: think valorie went out for the night
<ap0c> I just didn't like netflix for the fact that most of their 'New Releases' were from 2006
<ap0c> they considered stuff they added to the server a 'new release' even if it is 20 years old
<wafflej0ck> ap0c: heh yeah that can be annoying for sure have to wait forever to get stuff, they call anything new to the "network" a new release though
<wafflej0ck> for newer stuff I usually go through the play store so I can just "own" whatever it is... I used hulu for a while there too but never the paid stuff
<skierpage> my 10.10 Distribution Upgrade says it's going to remove 167 packages, which is fine, but I want to copy the list. You can't in the window (LP#1242466), is it in an updat4e log somewhere?
<skierpage> I mean 14.10 of course
<wafflej0ck> hehe
<wafflej0ck> had me worries :P
<wafflej0ck> worried*
<ap0c> skierpage: it could be removing them because there are replacements
<ap0c> ctrl + c doesn't work?
<wafflej0ck> typically in a terminal you can highlight and ctrl+shift+c to copy
<wafflej0ck> you might also be able to do a "dry-run" and have it just pipe the info from the console to a file
<ap0c> I thought he was in a GUI ^
<wafflej0ck> ah might be
<wafflej0ck> ah yeah found the bug referenced
<wafflej0ck> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1242466
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1242466 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "can't copy text from Package Changes dialog" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: not sure about an update log though that seems reasonable to expect
<skierpage> it's in /var/tmp/log/run/dist/dpkg/apt-get/foo/bar somewhere :)
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-show-apt-log-history.html
<wafflej0ck> ah k
<wafflej0ck> nice I did not know about this dpkg.log good to know
<skierpage> wafflej0ck: nothing in dpkg.log yet, it probably doesn't get logged until I actually OK "Remove obsolete packages"
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: yeah for me it lists all the configuration and installations that happened
<wafflej0ck> just thinking it would be nice to make some sort of GUI for showing this info in a more digestable way
<wafflej0ck> I would guess it doesn't write to this dpkg.log file until after the action occurred thoguh
<skierpage> wafflej0ck: ubuntu-release-upgrader "just" needs to use richer GUI components to show Details and package lists, but easier said than done
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: yea unfortunately just about everything is
<wafflej0ck> I heard GTK apps can be served as HTML5 webapps through some black magic, might make GTK more viable for building things to use cross platform
<wafflej0ck> though supppose Qt already has the cross platform thing going anyhow
<wafflej0ck> I do web app development so that's all outside of my arena of knowledge but I do like making GUIs
<wafflej0ck> I know some of this stuff is using JS and CSS and stuff too just don't know the details
<skierpage> wafflej0ck: that's the Broadway backend for Gnome/GTK. The GUI ubuntu-release-upgrader is a Python program that somehow has both /tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-h89f26yj/DistUpgradeViewGtk3.py and DistUpgradeViewKDE.py files in it, pretty impressive
<skierpage> heh bug: Kubuntu shows a yellow "A system restart is required to complete the update process" notification even though I'm still doing the install
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: ah right Broadway that's what I was thinking of
<skierpage> I filed bug 1385788
<ubottu> bug 1385788 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu "System restart required" notification appears before upgrade is finished" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385788
<skierpage> BTW after I OKd package removal, the lines do show up in `sudo grep ' remove ' /var/log/dpkg.log`
<jnxd> hey
<jnxd> I was trying out the plasma 5 tech preview, but somehow the laptop wouldn
<jnxd> ... somehow the laptop was not able to load init or something. Is this known to be an issue? And arethere any workarounds?
<Waffl3x> ap0c: yo
<wafflej0ck> skierpage: ah nice
<Sadiq_> HELP : How to install VLC Player on offline computer?
<wafflej0ck> Sadiq_: download the .deb package
<wafflej0ck> Sadiq_: put it on a flash drive
<wafflej0ck> Sadiq_: install with, sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<wafflej0ck> where package is the name of the file
<Sadiq_> Thanks
<ap0c> Waffl3x: sup man
<Sadiq_> I am running Kubuntu 14.04 on VMware, and have just installed VLC Player but video is not playing, showing just black screen
<Sadiq_> what could be the possible problem?
<dracnoc> Sadiq_: you could try changing the video renderer in VLC to see if that helps the problem. Look in VLC's preferences (Ctrl-P) and under the video tab change the output. Also, Kubuntu may be using desktop effects which can have an effect on video rendering in an OpenGL envivironment. Switch them off and see what happens
<lordievader> Good morning.
<adam1325674> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey adam1325674, how are you?
<adam1325674> Fine, thanks. How about you?
<lordievader> Doing good, messing with my Pi :)
<mokush> any idea if we can get the auto-mount functionality that used in systemsettings>removable drives in plasma5?
<lordievader> mokush: <silly workaround>Write udev rules</silly workaround>
<mokush> lordievader: I think I'll try to build https://github.com/limansky/tinymount
<lordievader> mokush: Heh, fun project.
<mokush> lordievader: found it in the razor-qt 3rd party apps list https://github.com/Razor-qt/razor-qt/wiki/3rd-party-applications
<mokush> pretty cool list
<SticzGaming> Hello :D
<SticzGaming> Anyone have the Kubuntu-mobile image for Nokia N900?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rishabh> #krita
<mokush> any idea where kwin scripts are installed in 14.10/plasma5? kwin doesn't seem to pick them up from .kde/share/apps/kwin
<andlabs> okay, I unwittingly installed kubuntu next thinking it would resolve issues with qml, but now I want to roll everything back to kde 4 - how do I do this
<lordievader> andlabs: Expect breakage, but install ppapurge and let that purge the Kubuntu Next ppa.
<andlabs> ok, thanks
<andlabs> temporary breakage won't matter since I've broken this install in other ways I'm going to do a fresh reinstall anyway
<andlabs> but for now the problems outweigh the wait
<BluesKaj> andlabs, do you have / and /home partitions ?
<andlabs> nope, and I have a full HDD to boot :D
<andlabs> (does ubiquity even support separate / and /home? the only linux installer I know that expressly does is the SUSE installer)
<lordievader> andlabs: Yes. For basic installs like that Ubiquity is quite capable.
<andlabs> I'll have to do that when I reinstlal then; thanks
<BluesKaj> andlabs, yes ubiquity has manual partitioning
<andlabs> the only issue then is how much to allot to each, since I eat disk space like pacman eats pellets
<andlabs> (also in the meantime I do have backup DEs just in case)
<BluesKaj> 15G for / and /home is upt to whatever you think your data will need
<aldo> hi guys I after an upgrade I cannot start KDE and my internet is down so I cannot do apt-get, could you help me?
<BluesKaj> aldo, have you tried the recovery kernel?
<aldo> well internet is down only for my desktop computer after I upgraded it....I think is a network issue due to the upgrade..
<aldo> tnx BluesKaj, where do I find it?
<BluesKaj> in grub
<andlabs> and yep the purge failed woo
<aldo> you mean to make it start with the other recovery kernel...
<lordievader> andlabs: Else, do you have older kernels available?
<BluesKaj> an older kernel listed below the desfult in grub
<BluesKaj> default rather
<andlabs> lordievader: yes I do have older kernels but this is just KDE-related
<andlabs> oh I think I got it restarting
<lordievader> andlabs: Oh sorry that was for aldo...
<andlabs> (by adding the lines back to sources.list)
<lordievader> aldo: If the recovery mode does not work, do you have older kernels?
<aldo> ok, I made it start in recovery mode. Now is showing me a big menu
<aldo> the menu coming from the recovery mode I've just chosen gives me lots of options for resume, clean, dpkg fsck, grub, network...
<andlabs> ok let'shope this owkred tanks again
<andlabs> update: rollback worked everything's back to normal; thanks
<lordievader> andlabs: Good to know :)
<nicolas_> Salut !
<nicolas_> J'aurais besoin d'aide svp
<amichair> BluesKaj: I found the cause of the networking issue I had yesterday, in bug #1385709. Still not sure why the upgrade to 14.10 started triggering it, but at least I got it working now. Just letting u know in case it helps someone else that'll come here seeking help...
<ubottu> bug 1385709 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network-manager service doesn't start at boot time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385709
<amichair> BluesKaj: and thanks for ur help with it :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok well done, thanks for the heads up :)
<amichair> BluesKaj: haven't seen kikidee around (who had the same symptoms) since then, maybe it'll help him/her too
<BluesKaj> haven't seen kikidee today
<BluesKaj> well, got lots of leaves to rake again....laters
<serial_d> salut
<pinksoviet> hello
<serial_d> suis nouveau x) c'est calme ici nan?
<pinksoviet> yep :3
<lordievader> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LaraPast_> #kubuntu-it
<ovrflw0x> lordievader, hello are you done with your education?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Err what?
<ovrflw0x> nvm
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: Now you are just making me curious...
<Waffl3x> hi ap0c you're on early
<ap0c> sup Waffl3x
<ap0c> not really early, like 5:05 pm
<Waffl3x> not much, im having a discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic that you might be able to contribute to
<ap0c> I just joined ^
<Waffl3x> ap0c: im talking about the raspberry pi, I want to start hacking stuff and learning about it
<Waffl3x> and automation and stuff
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Bash ;)
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Python \o/
<Waffl3x> I want to go into the hardware side of stuff right now
<Waffl3x> I feel like ill be able to learn better
<Waffl3x> and be able to do more
<ap0c> Waffl3x: still learning python ?
<Waffl3x> yeah
<Waffl3x> I took a break though
<lordievader> Why? Python is awesome :D
<Waffl3x> first I was going to school and staying out late so I didnt have any time
<Waffl3x> then I reinstalled my computer so I couldnt do it
<Waffl3x> now its about time to start again
<Waffl3x> but im going to look into pi stuff first
<ap0c> don't you think you should learn how to program before buying something to experiment with programming?
<ap0c> just my 2 cents ^ but do whatever u want man
<ap0c> not really sure how complex the raspberry pi is / it's learning curve
<lordievader> Not, as long as you use raspbian. By the by shall we go to #kubuntu-offtopic
#kubuntu 2015-10-19
<denza242> northarrow: can you provide a screenshot perjaps
<denza242> *perhaps
<northarrow> denza24: I am going to try that
<northarrow> denza24: Ok, this is like pastebin but for photos: http://ibin.co/2JWW5WfZuHey
<Strav> Anyone else having issues with kmail's systray icon on kubuntu 15.10? (namely: there is no icon, hovering the mouse over the space reserved for it shows kmail2 but clicking yields no menu)
<Strav> Btw, I have the same issue on a guest account so it does not seems to be related to a user config peculiarity.
<w03j> I accidentally set my monitor to off with xrandr and lightdm, how do I restart it?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<valorie> hi svend-ev
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Vimar> Hi
<Vimar> I cant work on KDE because of plasma crash, the dekstop is completely black, Anybody had this problem...?
<soee> Vimar: wha Kubuntu version  ?
<xela2244> hi i'm using kubuntu 15.04 and i missing .local/share/icons. help
<xela2244> i'm missing
<alvin> Vimar: Can you still do <Ctrl>+<F2> to get krunner?
<rikimaru8> hi
<soee> hiho rikimaru8
<rikimaru8> somebody know where i can find movies cd-s to download??
<rikimaru8> please i'm rookies on this!
<rikimaru8> hi to all!
<yossarianuk> rikimaru8: are you asking where to pirate music/films?
<Mr_Hat> hello?
<soee> hiho Mr_Hat
<Mr_Hat> so I'm not sure whether this is the right place to turn to, still since I haven't found any forum threads anywhere I'll just give it a shot.So when i boot on my kubuntu (15) partition i manage to get to the log in dialog but after that one i end up stuck at the loading screen (with that blue bar rigth in the middle) booting in recovery mode it then turns into a black screnn with a moveable mouse after a while the screen locks and i g
<Mr_Hat> i am however able to enter my file system by ctrl alt f3
<Mr_Hat> hi soee
<soee> Mr_Hat: are you on 15.04 ?
<Mr_Hat> i guess
<soee> do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<Mr_Hat> uhm
<Mr_Hat> dunno
<Mr_Hat> i ran that repair packages option
<Mr_Hat> in recovery mode
<soee> Mr_Hat: add packports ppa, upgrade system and check than
<Mr_Hat> like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name?
<Guest74081> help enable root
<Guest74081> no user
<radoen> hi all guys
<Mr_Hat> k brb
<radoen> I've a trouble on my pc, after something (maybe after some package update) I can login to my desktop and Dolphin correctly restore last session's stuff, but I'm unable to lunch anything else (e.g. a terminal)  and plasma bar dont appears ... ideas?
<hateball> !root | Guest74081
<ubottu> Guest74081: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mr_Hat> ok i ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Mr_Hat> then it returned an error reading: softwareproperties.ppa.PPAException: 'Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kubuntu-ppa:[Errno -3] Temporary failure in name resolution'
<Mr_Hat> soee: u here?
<lordievader> Mr_Hat: Do you have an active internet connection?
<Mr_Hat> i think so
<Mr_Hat> i can access it on my win partition
<lordievader> Mr_Hat: Can you resolve 'google.com'?
<Mr_Hat> from the shell?
<lordievader> Mr_Hat: From where you ran the add-apt-repository command.
<Mr_Hat> i'll try
<Mr_Hat> brb
<lordievader> Ugh... this doesn't work.
<radoen> Any ideas about my question?
<lordievader> radoen: Are you in the rescue environment now?
<radoen> no, I'm from my another PC
<radoen> I cant open the terminal avaible on F1....F12
<radoen> and I dont know how to enter in rescue mode
<lordievader> radoen: Where did you run the add-apt command last time?
<radoen> umh in a konsole window
<lordievader> radoen: Okay, can you resolve 'google.com'?
<lordievader> In that konsole.
<radoen> no no wait
<radoen> now I cant open a konsole
<lordievader> What?
<radoen> when I turn on pc and log in KDE dolphin restore last window
<radoen> but I cant open nothing else
<lordievader> radoen: Krunner doesn't work?
<radoen> it run but anthing I try to run dont start
<radoen> and krunner dont "resolve" the application
<radoen> but from dolphin, opened automatically at login, i can open files, logs... etc
<radoen> It's strange
<lordievader> radoen: Resolve ain't a command.. Any how can you still go to tty2? (ctrl + alt + f2)
<radoen> no i cant
<radoen> if I try only black screen
<lordievader> radoen: Hmm, can you boot it into the rescue mode? (Hold shift after the bios)
<radoen> umh I'll try that
<Mr_Hat> lordievader: i fixed my internet conn and ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports. then i ran sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mr_Hat> same issue as before ecept there's a new background in the log-in screen now
<Mr_Hat> then i ran repair broken packages in the recovery mode again
<Mr_Hat> same issue
<ejay> Double screen setup is so broken.
<lordievader> ejay: It works fine here. (But I use Gentoo though)
<ejay> It's like trying to make printer work couple years ago.
<ejay> Or wireless connetion drivers.
<ejay> lordievader: I'm pretty sure that "work fine" is still not what I would excpect.
<lordievader> ejay: The issue you have described is not present here. I only see one issue, switching from 1 to 2 screens, or vice versa, gives garbage on the screen for a couple of seconds.
<lordievader> And I tried to help you yesterday, but you ignored it.
<ejay> I'm trying to fix this double screen mess and what? Plasma crashed.
<ejay> And in a gods name why those apps are goin to secondary screen even when secondary is not present?!  That's just retarded.
<lordievader> Did you take a look at the window placement algorithm settings?
<ejay> Regarding my double screen problems - how can I revert kdes screens settings. I'm asking becouse now secondary is just black and I cant even change a wallpaper. Windows still goes to secondary becouse ef logic.
<abrahams> ejay: you may try emptying out ~/.local/share/kscreen/*
<ejay> abrahams: do I have to restart plasma after that?
<abrahams> ejay: I would go ahead and restart sddm
<ejay> abrahams: yup, now I've got wallpaper back on my secondary. And all windows on secondary. But with a background image at least. Plasma5 is great. Yay.
<abrahams> (-:
<ejay> Ok, let's forget about broken as all hell double screen handling in plasma5. I would like to know if it's possible to make kwin rules for non-qt non-gtk applications? I'm testing Vivaldi browser and I'm not sure on what framework it is built but kwin rules just do not apply. Any ideas?
<kurkinen> hello everyone
<kurkinen> could someone help me with groups
<Bram___> hey all, I got a question about the icons-only task manager
<Bram___> it currently groups applications, but I would prefer that it only group windows that are in the same process, like in window 8./10
<Simonious> so.. I'm working on my .screenrc and I want a process to start in a screen after the previous process terminates w/o existing screen.  Sometimes I can make this work, but usually I can't and I'm not sure how/why.  so.. in simplest terms say I've got in screenrc: screen -t delay sh -c "sleep2"; <new process here>       <-something like this..  how do I make this work reliably?
<lordievader> ejay: Did you take a look at the window placement algorithm settings?
<ejay> lordievader: Do you mean "show windows under mouse" thing?
<ejay> mouse pointer*
<silicate> hey there, i have a problem: i clicked the logout button on my KDE5 and the taskbar has dissapeared
<silicate> has this happened to anyone else? is there a way to reset the desktop session to default?
<ejay> silicate: did wallpaper dissapeared as well?
<silicate> yeah its a black screen
<ejay> silicate: plasma crashed
<silicate> so it seems, i was able to get to a sessions menu but the keyboard shortcut has ceased working
<ejay> silicate: if everything is black after reboot you need to remove ksycoca5 files from .cache and then run ksycoca5build. Or just try to run plasmashell if you still have terminal open.
<lordievader> ejay: For example yes. And disable the window snapping thing.
<silicate> i renamed ksycoca5 but ksycoca5build was command not found
<ejay> silicate: kbuildsycoca5, sorry
<silicate> ahh nice thx
<silicate> lemme give it a try
<ejay> lordievader: this "windows under mouse pointer" is not working. Hell, even kwin rules are not helping. I guess that this dual screen sytuation is something I need to get used to. This and many, many other unwanted extras that plasma gave me. Thanks for tip anyway.
<silicate_> well that helped
<silicate_> but it seems i'll have to rebuild the whole menu again
<ejay> silicate_: are you new to plasma5?
<silicate_> not really this has happened the last 5-6 times ive used it
<silicate_> i usually just make a new account
<silicate_> or reinstall
<silicate_> lel
<ejay> silicate_: I'm asking becouse those plasmacrashes are super common.
<silicate_> yeah its happened before a few times
<lordievader> ejay: What version of Kubuntu and plasma are you running?
<ejay> lordievader: 15.10 up-to-date
<Guest40543> хочу в команду разработчиков ... дайте нужный софт
<lordievader> ejay: With backports?
<neon__> нуы
<neon__> ) yes
<ejay> lordievader: no
<silicate_> i think so I decided to go to unstable route since im a rennegade
<silicate_> i just added the default panel again and its back to normal
<neon__> dowload pack
<neon__> url
<lordievader> ejay: Hmm, you should enable those: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<neon__> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<neon__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ejay> lordievader: ok, but question is - will I end up with even more broken plasma?
<ejay> lordievader: I mean - I'm already used to those crashes and strange behaviours, don't want new problems.
<genii> neon__: Please don't use !ops unless there is some emergency in the channel
<genii> !ru | neon__
<ubottu> neon__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<silicate_> thank you for the help
<ejay> lordievader: I've updated kubuntu with this backports. Nothing fancy to be honest. ;)
<lordievader> Newer version of plasma.
<lordievader> 5.3 instead of 5.2
<ejay> lordievader: I can see amarok and couple of not-so-important apps.
<ejay> lordievader: I'm on 5.4.2 already
<makkelmock> anyone ever accidentally turned a monitor off with xrandr? I can't turn it back on from the ttf terminal
<lordievader> ejay: How?
<lordievader> Does the backports carry 5.4 nowadays?
<denza242> CI does
<ejay> lordievader: I don't know how. I'm just on 15.10 and upgrading everyday. Info center shows KDE 5.4.2, QT 5.4.2, kernel 4.2.0-16.
<ejay> Couple last days they shiped some heavy updates with a lot of kframework stuff.
<lordievader> Guess 5.4 got packaged for Vivid.
<TheClaus> I have an odd problem.  I like to reverse my scroll and enabled it under Settings but it doesn't work when I am running Chromium.  Any ideas.  15.04 is what I am running
<_zsc_> hi, i'm having trouble with Nvidia drivers on dual monitor.  anyone can help?
<soee> hi _zsc_, what trouble ?
<_zsc_> hi soee, I have ppas from ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates and xorg-edgers. Then I installed driver 346.96 from Driver Manager.  All was working well, steam, etc... until my monitors went into standby.
<_zsc_> Now, only one monitor will turn on even after reboot.  I have tried setting displays again using KDE Display settings and nvidia-settings.
<_zsc_> I also manually set these settings in xorg.conf:
<_zsc_> Option "RegistryDwords" "PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"
<_zsc_> Option "TripleBuffer" "True"
<_zsc_> I am using 780ti
<_zsc_> thanks
<_zsc_> kubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Mamarok> _zsc_: the monitors are connected how? I have trouble sometimes with two external monitors connected through Display port on a laptop port and docking station port, that is a hardware issue, happens sporadically on reboot or when powermanagement switches off the monitors
<_zsc_> @Mamarok: 1080p over HDMI and 900p over VGA/D-SUB
<_zsc_> 1080p is the one that has shut off
<_zsc_> actually, 900p is GPU>DVI->VGA>Screen ;)
<Mamarok> _zsc_: and you did check the cable I presume, especially if it doesn't turn on at all
<_zsc_> Yeah.  I am dual-booting windows 10 and this on  separate SSDs.  Dual-display works fine in Win10
<_zsc_> As I said, it just stopped working after going into/coming out of desktop standby :/
<Mamarok> ok, so not a hardware issue, at least thatis settled. Sadly I can't help much more, you will have to wait for somebody else to chime in
<_zsc_> If I add another X-screen in nvidia-config, I can get it to display a new desktop, but not much good to me
<_zsc_> cheers, it's just frustrating because it was working perfectly :(
<Mamarok> understandably so, my bad display port connections are driving me crazy as well
<_zsc_> such a beautiful OS let down by my GPU manufacturer ;(
<_zsc_> just found #nvidia, will try there
#kubuntu 2015-10-20
<Antix_> hello
<Antix_> anyony who knows how can i add an update notifier on  my sytem tray?
<Antix_> i have lxde desktop installed
<Antix_> Any help?
<berpherp> I need help concerning adding non-kubuntu repositories to kubuntu or any linux if the steps for kubuntu apply to other linux distros as well
<Strav> he. Anyone else not having kmail's icon displayed in systray on kubuntu 15.10? (already asked twice on #ubuntu+1, no answer)
<abrahams> Strav: did you turn the systray icon on within kmail preferences?
<Strav> abrahams: sure
<Strav> abrahams: actually, there is a space for the icon and if I hover that space, there is a label saying kmail2 but clicking on it does not yield the usual kmail systray menu. Also, I do have an icon for korganizer but clicking on it fails to open the korganizer window (as it did before)
<abrahams> Strav: Alright, that is a different problem than what I thought, which was only that it wasn't registering in the systray at all.
<Strav> abrahams: so you do have the kmail systray icon displayed on kubuntu 15.10?
<abrahams> Strav: Yep, unread count and everything
<abrahams> Restart, resize / remove / replace panel?
<Strav> abrahams: strange, yet it points to a config problem on my part. Actually, I tried to get the icon to show under a guest session but still no lick.
<Strav> abrahams: also did some of that (resized and removed the systray applet)
<Strav> abrahams: I'll try with another panel though...
<Strav> gnia. same issue with another panel
<toothe> howdy all. I am reinstalling kubuntu but I noticed that my drive came back as encrypted
<toothe> twice.
<toothe> I specify did not set the encryption option, its still doing that.
<chemanev> hello
<toothe> also, ithink ubuntu or debian (or both) broken a driver.
<toothe> because it works on Mint.
<toothe> But not on Ubuntu or Debian.
<toothe> might be a firmware thing?
<chemanev> does someone knows the problems between ubuntu and kde
<chemanev> whats the future for kubuntu?
<toothe> problems?
<chemanev> i read about kubuntu its not going to be a official flavor
<Unit193> It is, has been, and will continue to be an official flavor.
<chemanev> perfect
<chemanev> what were going to be the new stuff on kubuntu 15.10?
<chemanev> excuse my english
<OOPManZA> Hey guys, quick question. When using uvtool to download a cloud image, how do I tell it to use the ubuntu server release?
<OOPManZA> Or does it do so automatically?
<soee> hi OOPManZA, i do not know what uvtool is, but isn't this question more related to #ubuntu channel ? :)
<OOPManZA> soee: Yeah, possibly :-)
<soee> :D
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aotea> Morning
<lordievader> o/
<MasNovel> test...
<MasNovel> welcome...welcome.... my friends...
<soee> hiho MasNovel
<MasNovel> hi too... :)
<MasNovel> im from Indonesia.,..... n how about u?
<soee> oh i'm from Poland :)
<MasNovel> o ic... how nice it is.....
<lordievader> o/
<s_20> they certainly seem to like periods in indonesia
<soee> this is like telegram :-)
<MasNovel> what kind periods...? s-20
<s_20> these: "......"
<MasNovel> :))
<MasNovel> =))
<MasNovel> nice to meet you all
<MasNovel> nice to meet you all
<s_20> nice indeed
<MasNovel> just indeed????
 * lordievader points to #kubuntu-offtopic
<yossarianuk> t minus 2 days !
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<amichair_> is 3840x2160 resolution supposed to work on Kubuntu 15.04 (Intel HD Graphics 4600)?
<BluesKaj> amichair_, that's quite high check the 4600 screen res capabilities on intel's site
<amichair_> BluesKaj: according to Intel it should work just fine (@60Hz via DP)
<BluesKaj> amichair, which driver?  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<amichair> BluesKaj: which line am I looking for?
<BluesKaj> OpenGL core profile version string:
<amichair> OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 10.5.9
<amichair> BluesKaj: what does that tell us?
<BluesKaj> look in driver manager for the recommended driver , you're using the default open source driver. not the intel
<amichair> BluesKaj: driver manager isn't showing any options
<BluesKaj> amichair, , sorry I'm wrong , it seems my laptop uses the same driver for the 4000
<amichair> BluesKaj: what next?
<BluesKaj> ami ok , run this to see if the driver shows up , lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<amichair> BluesKaj: Kernel driver in use: i915
<BluesKaj> same as mine and on my laptop the highest res  available is 1366x768 ...what kind of screen do you have?
<amichair> BluesKaj: 4k. kscreen shows resolutions up to that, but if I select it the screen goes blank. The one before it (2560x1440) works ok.
<hateball> perhaps you need a newer mesa than the one in 15.04
<amichair> does that mean I need to upgrade the kernel?
<BluesKaj> amichair, which opengl settings are you using?
<amichair> BluesKaj: how do I find out?
<BluesKaj> sytem settings>desktop effects
<BluesKaj> system rather
<amichair> I don't see that
<hateball> hmmm, seems 4k should be supported from mesa 10.5
<hateball> If you're not afraid of breaking things you can always try https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<amichair> I suppose knowing that it *should* work is a step forward :-)
<hateball> Tho it *should* work
<amichair> BluesKaj: do you mean Display and Monitor -> Compositor?
<BluesKaj> amichair, sorry I'm still not used to the system settings changes in 15.04 ...yes you have it
<BluesKaj> rfendering backend
<amichair> so it's Accurate/OpenGL 2.0/GLX/Full screen repaints/Only for Shown Windows (and two unchecked options)
<amichair> should I try openGL 3.1?
<BluesKaj> am use OpenFGL 3.1
<BluesKaj> OpenGL 3.1 that is
 * BluesKaj opens the blinds for more light
<yossarianuk> why no opengl4 renderer ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: selected 3.1, nothing seems to have changed
<yossarianuk> (I guess mesa has only recently supported it..)
<amichair> I'll try rebooting
<amichair> nope
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, from what I can find on the forums intel 4000 series  gpus aren't supported by OpenGL 4 yet in Linux,  MS and Mac yes, but not Linux
<hateball> that does not affect resolution however
<BluesKaj> does OpenGL 3.1 support the 4K resolutions ?
<BluesKaj> I don't have a 4K screen so I wouldn't see it available
<hateball> it has nothing to do with resolutions, it's what fancy features can be used to draw windows
<amichair> plasma crashes a lot when displays are connected/disconnected
<hateball> well, you can always upgrade to 15.10 a few days early, see if that helps
<hateball> it has newer mesa etc
<BluesKaj> I'm on 15.10 already, but there's no new mesa available yet from looking in muon
<yossarianuk> they could include it for nvidia/amd users....
<amichair> any other ideas?
<BluesKaj> I'm using nvidia, but it;s a basic 8400GS PCIe card/gpu
<BluesKaj> amichair,  from what I can find on the forums intel 4000 series  gpus aren't supported by OpenGL 4 yet in Linux,  MS and Mac yes, but not Linux
<amichair> BluesKaj: I think you got me mixed up with the other fella :-)
<amichair> BluesKaj: I'm still trying to get 3840x2160 working. Don't care much about OpenGL.
<hateball> amichair: what does xrandr say?
<BluesKaj> amichair, nope, your 4k screen is not supported yet afaik
<amichair> BluesKaj: where is the bottleneck? when will it work?
<BluesKaj> when intel drivers are written for those screens in linux I guess
<amichair> hateball: xrandr shows the proper supported resolutions. But when I pick the highest one (in system settings) the monitor goes blank. 2560x1440 works ok.
<hateball> amichair: well what if you set them using xrandr?
<amichair> hateball: dunno, never done that
<amichair> hateball: how would I do that?
<amichair> and revert if necessary?
<hateball> amichair: xrandr --output $youroutput --mode 3840x2160
<hateball> xrandr should list the available outputs, maybe it is called DP-0 or something
<hateball> and you can try --mode auto
<amichair> hateball: what do plus/asterisk mean near a display resolution?
<hateball> amichair: your currently chosen
<amichair> oh right. and recommended/native, probably.
<amichair> hateball: display went blank on higher res with xrandr too
<hateball> hmpf
<hateball> amichair: you were on 15.10 already?
<amichair> hateball: isn't it released this weekend?
<amichair> on 15.04
<hateball> it's coming in 2 days iirc
<hateball> right, so it was
<hateball> amichair: Well I would either upgrade to 15.10 (but BluesKaj said no newer mesa) or use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<amichair> hateball: I suppose I'll wait a few days for the release
<amichair> hateball: is it the kernel/driver update I'm waiting for?
<hateball> amichair: yes, the i915 mesa driver
<amichair> hateball: it's not the same version?
<hateball> amichair: I should think not. you can check on packages.ubuntu.com
<hateball> I am on 14.04 on my intel machine, using nvidia otherwise... so havent checked
<hateball> at any rate, the ppa should have the latest stuff
<BluesKaj> unfortunately I don't see any GUI options for xrandr in 15.10, like there used to be in 14.04 and 14.10
<hateball> well it should all be handled via kscreen now, assuming it behaves properly :p
<amichair> hateball, BluesKaj: thanks. I'll try on 15.10. Hope it's a smooth upgrade and stable desktop.
<hetingshui> <';'>
<BluesKaj> ppa's just before the next release in 2 days is jumping the gun, think patience is in order here
<amichair> BluesKaj: agreed.
<amichair> I usually wait a few days more for critical upgrade bugs to be resolved, though not sure I'll be patient enough with my new monitor :-)
<BluesKaj> amichair, altho upgrading to 15.10 right now will bring you very close to the official release in terms of software etc, dunjno if you'll see much difference in graphics options
<amichair> BluesKaj: of course... it's mostly upgrade/critical bugs I'm worried about, and those are most likely to be fixed right around release date
<amichair> (right before or right after)
<BluesKaj> I'm restricted by my older hardware here so I may be wrong
<wonkots> Say, could someone help me figure out what broke in my installation? I had a hard crash yesteday, and after reboot it won't let me log in again, only gives a black screen and then drops back to the login screen.
<wonkots> I have moved .cache, .local, .kde, .config aside, to no avail, and also made a new user, which has the same issue. I tried removing the nvidia packages to use nouveau, and back to nvidia, still the same.
<hateball> wonkots: what does "ls -l ~/.Xauthority" say?
<wonkots> belongs to root, and is -rw-------
<BluesKaj> wonkots, did you run any updates/upgrades?
<wonkots> I have 15.10 backports (so I'm not complaining that things break... ;)
<wonkots> But the machine had been running for a few weeks with those already.
<hateball> wonkots: it should not belong to root, chown it to your user
<hateball> Perhaps there has been liberal use of sudo/root in an unsupported manner
<wonkots> I changed the permissions. Now the black screen I get after trying to log in is much longer, but it still drops me back to the login screen.
<hateball> wonkots: what does "cat ~/.xsession-errors" say?
<hateball> hopefully something useful
<wonkots> So, it says a couple things, but they haven't changed after trying to log in with the .Xauthority permission changes. It should append new items to it, right?
<hateball> yea
<hateball> Did you restart sddm after chowning xauthority ?
<hateball> Not sure it's required, but it cant hurt
<wonkots> I did not. Brb.
<wonkots> Whelp, a progess bar... and a desktop... and a start menu... and a cursor...
<wonkots> Thank you so much!
<wonkots> I had so much trouble with plasma and other things breaking on our machines running kubuntu recently. I suspect its because they all run on nvidia?
<BluesKaj> wonkots, I have nvidia, but all is fine hewre on 15.10, gotta keep up with the updates/upgrades tho
<yossarianuk> wonkots: highly suggest you add the ubuntu nvidia ppa to have latest stable version (rather than the one in main repo)
<yossarianuk> wonkots: http://www.webupd8.org/2015/08/new-official-proprietary-gpu-drivers.html
<wonkots> That I will do.
<wonkots> Thank you guys for the help.
<jrg> hi. trying to install on a toshiba satellite and can't seem to get kubuntu to boot
<jrg> it was a pretty straightforward install and there aren't many options for the bios... not sure what the problem is here
<jrg> bios just can't seem to boot the drive after the install :/
<hateball> jrg: what version, are you using efi, are you dualbooting?
<hateball> details are helpful :)
<jrg> oh i didn't know there was a non-efi version. is there a way to change it to BIOS during the install?
<jrg> it did give me an EFI warning. the bios on this thing is so limited
<jrg> ah. the boot mode is UEFI Boot with no way to change it in the bios
<BluesKaj> jrg, UEFI is the new BIOS
<BluesKaj> !UEFI | jrg
<ubottu> jrg: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jrg> BluesKaj: i know what it is... but i just chose to continue even tho it gave me a UEFI warning
<jrg> figuring it was fine and would boot
<hateball> installer *should* handle it automatically, but you may have to manually set up efi partition for kubuntu etc
<jrg> oh i see
<hateball> googling $your_computer_model + linux + efi, is probably helpful
<BluesKaj> jrg, are you trying to setup a dual boot?
<jrg> no
<jrg> just straight install kubuntu only
<BluesKaj> well, then there is the option to run UEFI in legacy mode or with secure boot disabled
<jrg> during install?
<jrg> let me start it up again and check
<hateball> BluesKaj: Not all machines have those options, sadly
<jrg> yeah
<BluesKaj> jrg, no you'll have toset that up in the UEFI , depending on your version it may not be available
<jrg> this one has the UEFI mode ONLY.. there doesn't seem to be a way to change it to legacy mode :/
<jrg> oh :/
<BluesKaj> yeah, not during install
<jrg> well.. that sucks
<hateball> well even so, it should work
<jrg> hateball: that's what i was thinking
<hateball> jrg: you've still not told us what version of kubuntu you're trying to install
<jrg> i don't see why it wouldn't
<jrg> 15.04
<hateball> that should be new enough, hmmm
<jrg> yah. odd. never really ran into a problem like this before with ubuntu/kubuntu
<hateball> jrg: You don't have an option to disable secureboot either?
<jrg> no. all i see is UEFI and it's grayed out so i can't even change it
<jrg> otherwise swapping to legacy mode would have been my first option
<jrg> it's a toshiba satellite c55d-b5212
<hateball> well uefi and secureboot are not exclusive
<jrg> maybe i can find something about it
<hateball> jrg: first google hit is a toshiba release note that even details how to disable it http://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=4005233
<jrg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2237112
<BluesKaj> jrg, some users have said that legacy mode is not a good idea, I uise it and and haven't seen a downside yet , but a little research on your part would be good before you decide
<jrg> ah crap i'm sorry.
<hateball> efi is nice, but secureboot is a pos
<jrg> i'll check again
<jrg> do you have to disable it pre-install?
<BluesKaj> there's also a quickboot on some machines left over from the windows OS, you may want to disable that as well
<freeroute> hi
<BluesKaj> hey freeroute
<freeroute> heh hi BluesKaj :)
<jrg> ok. i just disabled it. i'm going to try to install again and see how it goes
<BluesKaj> what's up, freeroute?
<jrg> sorry about that. i didn't notice it was under security
<BluesKaj> different machines have different UEFI setups
<freeroute> BluesKaj: Learning as always, how bout you?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, yup, try to learn something new everyday, not always successful tho ;-)
<freeroute> Question for all of you Kubuntu people: Suppose I want to install only the Plasma desktop on 15.04 (so basically without the apps). My understanding is that during the 15.04 minimal (expert) install I have to specify that I have to install kde-plasma-desktop in the software selection (http://i.imgur.com/p4fkNBL.png). However, that package does not seem to be available there.
<freeroute> BluesKaj: absence of success if the worst reason to quit learning IMO :)
<jrg> wondering... like.. why doesn't ubuntu/kubuntu have a signature?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, it's plasma-desktop, without the kde perfix
<freeroute> instead... I can choose between Kubuntu Active (which is basically for tablets from what I've understood), Kubuntu Desktop (which seems to include apps already) and Kubuntu Full (which is I assume everything including the kitchen sink :p)
<freeroute> BluesKaj: ah cool, I'll try that. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> freeroute, kubuntu-desktop too
<freeroute> what's the difference though? :S
<freeroute> does kubuntu-desktop include apps?
<freeroute> because I'd rather install my own apps
<BluesKaj> you need both , kubuntu-desktop helps integrate the plasma desktop in the transition betweem kde/plasma 4 and plasma 5 iirc
<BluesKaj> afiak, there's no real kubuntu minimal install
<freeroute> oh, so I can't install only the KDE (or Plasma) desktop minus the apps?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, there might be a method, but this is the first time I've come across such a request ...kde is loaded with features and options that other desktops lack, but at a price ..there are apps that ican't remove but can disable instead .. afaik those are the best options for a minimal KDE
<freeroute> BluesKaj: well, like I don't really need LibreOffice for starters, nor that math program that got included, or even Kdenlive (for now). I'm fine however with stuff like Dolphin, Konsole and Krunner, but all other apps I don't even know if I'd use them or not.
<freeroute> and so at this point I'm not even sure what to install, because there's kde-plasma-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and plasma-desktop.
<freeroute> what would the most minimal approach be?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, there's the PIM package consisting of email (kmail)with a data-base server (akonadi)  which can be disabled , but not deleted without taking the whole desktop with it ...so there arte some annoyances with workarounds
<BluesKaj> freeroute, which 'buntu version ?
<freeroute> 15.04
<freeroute> should I just wait for 15.10 ?
<jrg> well.. disabling the secure boot didn't seem to do it either. weird
<freeroute> it's like 2 days away from now.
<BluesKaj> freeroute, you can install 15.10 now and there will be a few upgrades on thurs when it's officially released ...I'm on 15.10 and it's quite solid atm.
<BluesKaj> jrg, legacy mode ?
<jrg> ah no. didn't notice that i can put it in legacy mode after disabling secure boot
<jrg> blah heh
<BluesKaj> jrg, yes you can
<freeroute> BluesKaj: if I install it, I'll have to do the mini install. Not sure if this is the right place to get it - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+package/ubuntu-minimal
<jrg> ok... i'm going to leave this thing in legacy mode and try installing one last time. this doesn't work i give up heh
<freeroute> also not sure what the difference is between "Proposed" and "Release"
<BluesKaj> freeroute, why are you so attracted to minimal install, are you on an older pc or some such?
<svend-ev> Ingen hjemme
<freeroute> BluesKaj: I just like being able to have as less packages as possible, while maintaining full control over workflow that Plasma might provide me.
<BluesKaj> or did someone over at ##linux call KDE bloatware again? :-)
<jrg> does "bloat" really matter nowadays?
<jrg> i mean unless you're using something embedded?
<BluesKaj> svend-ev, jag e' hemme
<freeroute> jrg: it does if you're using Chromium :)
<jrg> i guess? i mean SSDs are pretty cheap nowadays
<BluesKaj> chrome has it's own version of embedded flash
<jrg> and i'm not even going to get into how cheap platters are
<jrg> BluesKaj: does it? wasn't google on the big html5 push?
<jrg> i was hoping by now flash would be obsolete.. wonder how much adobe pays people off to keep it around
<BluesKaj> jrg, yes, but in the meatime thgere are still a lot of sites using outdated adobe flash
<jrg> well the only way to get rid of that is to get rid of flash heh
<jrg> say what you want about steve.. but in that respect he had the right idea heh
<BluesKaj> rumour has it google has a backdoor to adobe's flash source code and compiles it's own version for chrome
<freeroute> I always run Chromium in firejail. Fawk running Chromium on bare metal :p
<jrg> i just use ff
<jrg> i really liked opera but it went downhill pretty quick
<BluesKaj> I use chrome because it works where I need flash, I'm not picky ..it would be nice to see more webaster convert their sites with HTML5 tho
<freeroute> I tried it too, but Chromium has a bit snappier workflow (at expense of RAM however)
<jrg> all that matters is that youtube and plex support html5
<jrg> although plex html5 is a bit flakey
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm looking at a new ssd soon , just waiting for the right "deal"
<jrg> well... i'm about to finish this install with legacy mode enabled and secure mode off.. hopefully it boots. if it doesnt them i'm out of reasons
<BluesKaj> jrg, it should be fine, if not there's always boot-repair or run grub -install to /dev/sda/ in the live kubuntu media
<jrg> well. i'll see what happens. it's about done
<jrg> if this doesn't work then i have no idea heh
<BluesKaj> jrg, it worked here, if that's any consolation
<jrg> seems like it worked
<jrg> nice
<BluesKaj> freeroute, I don't worry about workflow much, I'm a home user ...when I was on the job it was strictly windows,but that's a while ago
<BluesKaj> jrg, cool :-)
<freeroute> BluesKaj: I'm that poor sob that is the only guy who uses Linux at work :p
<BluesKaj> freeroute, you're a brave soul IMO,  are you the IT guy ?
<freeroute> well, it's not on my title but... :p
<BluesKaj> yeah, there's different titles , IT is as IT does ;-)
<jrg> where is the option to disable that snapping to the sides of the screen?
<jrg> why doesn't the ff menu open? lol
<BluesKaj> jrg, do you mean the upper left corner ?
<BluesKaj> jrg, check systemsettings>desktop behaviour
<jrg> no. i disabled the screen edge stuff. i mean the window snapping. but right now i'm trying to find out why links in kde force a 2nd firefox window to open instead of just oepning a tab in the already oepened ff
<lol_> i hate commercial musix
<lol_> x
<lol_> c
<lol_> i hate commercial music
<lol_> thre
<lol_> there
<jrg> seems like a lot of widgets don't work too... like the yahoo weather widget
<jrg> beause it's missing qtquickxmml or osmething
<jrg> i didn't look into it much tho
<lol_> Hey do you guys know how to get that KDE4 ball back
<lol_> or is it gone for good
<lol_> it was so fun
<BluesKaj> jrg, don't forget to update and upgrade with apt
<jrg> yeah doing that now
<jrg> what does the install update when you install?
<jrg> i'm actually doing it with muon but i'm sure that's just an apt frontend
<lol_> Can I update my 15.04 already?
<BluesKaj> jrg, apt, muon any package manger in 'buntu use the dpkg system, it's the base package managemanr system
<jrg> :) i know what apt is. i just figured muon called apt
<BluesKaj> jrg, update then upgrade , update doesn't install or upgrade it just sets up the available package changes to be run by upgrade
<svend-ev> BluesKaj: i am in www.osaa.dk
<BluesKaj> every few days I also run a dist-upgrade, but that's because I'm usually running/testing a dev release for the developers
<svend-ev> BluesKaj: This evening is it open, look at the space-API !
<BluesKaj> svend-ev, my dansk is a bit rusty as is my svenska , but thanks for the heads up anyway
<BluesKaj> my eyes are playing tricks on me today, need my glasses again
<svend-ev> More info:  http://osaa.dk/wiki/index.php/Spaceapi
<svend-ev> To:  BluesKaj
<MoonUnit`> lordievader, rotation is fixed in git \o/
<BluesKaj> svend-ev, sorry I don't understand what that site is telling us.
<jrg> uhm
<jrg> looks like i'm in business :)
<BluesKaj> jrg, good :-)
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Good to hear :D
<MoonUnit`> lordievader, 	Michel Dänzer adding 2 lines fixed it :)
<jrg> hm
<jrg> module "QtQuick.XmlListModel" is not installed
<jrg> is that something i need to install? heh
<EvilerRoey> hey all
<EvilerRoey> could maybe one of ya help me with this backup drive issue... I don't understand why I cannot mount this
<EvilerRoey> I mean the mount command exits without hanging, but the volume does not appear mounted
<jrg> hm. is there a way to make widgets transparent that i'm not seeing?
<jrg> i remember these  things being transparent
<BluesKaj> jrg, they're theme dependent
<jrg> i see. i only have one look and feel theme .. breeze
<sheytan> Guys, question. Is it possible to draw shadow under task manager icons?
<jrg> or do you mean desktop theme?
<BluesKaj> jrg, desktop theme
<jrg> ah ok. yeah i found one. awesome thanks
<socha> am i right in thinking that neither konqueror, rekonq, or qupzilla support support html5 video fullsreen?
<socha> was hoping it was a useragent problem because i vaguely remember getting fullscreen in konqueror, but that could've been flash (which i prefer to keep uninstalled)
<socha> this is on youtube btw
<jrg> BluesKaj: thanks for all the help. now i can dump this thing off to my aunt and hope she thinks it's Windows :D
<BluesKaj> jrg, hmm, I hope you meant that windows statement as a joke :-)
<jrg> BluesKaj: lol. somewhat
<jrg> right now tho... i tried figuring out why the windows won't resize.. figured it was because i made the window borders tiny.. but after changing the window decorations i can't seem to do anything at all
<jrg> the titles even disappeared :)
<jrg> ah well.. i'll wait for something to finishing transfering to it then fix it later
<jrg> looks like i may need to restart in ordr to fix this.. ic an't even swap to different apps heh
 * jrg stares at this thing
<jrg> well.. logging out and logging back in seemed to do the trick. it still has that awkward amd issue
<jrg> with the blanking screen on boot.. but i don't feel like messing with grub
<BluesKaj> jrg, does grub appear /
<BluesKaj> ?
<jrg> not that i see
<jrg> it goes... post... blank... kde
<jrg> it's an A8 so i have had this problem before
<jrg> it doesn't matter to me so long as kde comes up heh
<BluesKaj> ok you have grub set to 0 secs and auto load
<jrg> i figured grub was setting a mode that made the A8 embedded radeon screw up
<BluesKaj> jrg, usually holding the left shift key down at the post screeen and while it exits, grub should appear
<BluesKaj> you can change the hidden time out in /etc/default/grub
<freeroute> hey
<freeroute> I think I've got pretty far
<freeroute> during manual software selection I managed to install plasma-desktop
<freeroute> but there's this dependency that it can't meet (a software package that it can't install for some reason)
<BluesKaj> ok freeroute was there a kubuntu-desktop option?
<freeroute> not sure if it's anything significant but it's called x11-common
<freeroute> :p
<freeroute> BluesKaj: lemme check
<freeroute> yeah it does
<freeroute> has a lot of deps tho
<freeroute> oh well let's install that and see where it goes
<BluesKaj> freeroute, install lsb-base and debconf if available
<freeroute> instead of kubuntu-desktop or along with?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, kubuntu-desktop should install all the dependencies for X
<freeroute> k
<freeroute> BluesKaj: so should I do kubuntu-desktop + plasma-desktop or just kubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> you need both
<BluesKaj> one is plasma 4 transitioning and the other is plasma 5
<BluesKaj> and frameworks etc
<freeroute> Packages automatically being installed to satisfy dependencies: 699. DL size: 374mb :O
<freeroute> BluesKaj: you think 15.10 will only have Plasma 5?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, I'm not real sure yet. Gonna ask in the dev chat
<freeroute> k, I'll wait here. I have a long download ahead anyways :p
<BluesKaj> there will still be a couple plsama 4 transitional libs left in 15.10
<BluesKaj> plasma even
<BluesKaj> ok some kde 4, not from plasma though, only for some applications
<BluesKaj> so looks like plasma itself will be pure 5
<freeroute> awesome :D
<freeroute> is 15.10 a good platform to test KDE and report bugs from?
<BluesKaj> 15.10 will be officially released on thurs, so you'll be officially testing for only 2 days , but in reality anyone running 15.10 for the next 3 months or so is actually testing
<denza242> there's always the kubuntu-ci ppas if you want to test
<bluezeo> hey guys
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do for a while ...BBL
<freeroute> ty for everything :)
<freeroute> openjdk-7-jre-headless <<< why does Kubuntu need this :O
<marco-parillo> So my daughter can play Minecraft?
<denza242> marco-parillo: there's always minetest :3
<BluesKaj> are there any other game makers porting to linux besides steam ?
<drleviathan> bummer: that link to Kubuntu FAQ in the topic redirects to a common ubuntu help page and I must then click on the Kubuntu specific link in the righ-hand panel to get to where I want to go
<drleviathan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#Kubuntu
<drleviathan> meh, I thake that back.  That is just a sublink to lower in the same page.
<BluesKaj> drleviathan, what are you looking for?
<drleviathan> specifically I'm looking for an ETA of Kubuntu-15.10, or maybe an early download page to test it.
<DRSERG> Hi guys. Have a problem. Installed kubuntu on sda2 (boot prim) and sda4,5,6 (swap, /, /home extended). sda1 and sda3 are ntfs with windows on sda1. After installation i got an error unknown filesystem, grub rescue. I tried a lot of methods to recovery grub (from rescue, from live cd, with boot-repair) but nothing helps. please tell me what to do
<drleviathan> thought maybe the FAQ would be helpful
<MoonUnit`> BluesKaj, there are others porting games, gog.com have a nice selection too if you want DRM free.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, thanks just looking around , not much of a gamer, mainly curious for wife's sake ...trying wean her off windows :-)
<freeroute> BluesKaj: still did not solve the x11-common dep :(
<freeroute> omg... and it's 58.6 kB... why does it torture me so!
<BluesKaj> freeroute, did you try sudo apt -f install, after sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<freeroute> BluesKaj: it's during expert install aptitude interface. How can I run commands there?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, not familiar with "expert install aptitude interface"
<freeroute> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/uxOydZT.png
<BluesKaj> freeroute, never seen that before ...sorry , i have no clue..what kind of shell is that?
<freeroute> BluesKaj: it's the TUI if you just type `aptitude`
<freeroute> wait, I think I know how to get to the shell
<BluesKaj> I haven't used aptitude in ages
<MoonUnit`> think the only time i see aptitude is when i run ppa-purge
<ejay> Hi all.
<murthy> after an update, google chrome keeps crashing, with a illegal instruction, core dumped
<murthy> Google Chrome 46.0.2490.71
<drleviathan> even after a reboot?
<murthy> drleviathan: ya
<murthy> I tried even installing the beta version, that too crashes
<murthy> is there a way I can downgrade google chrome to the previous version?
 * drleviathan does not know
<bprompt> murthy:    what version  do you have? what version would you want instead?
<murthy> bprompt: 46.0.2490.71
<bprompt> murthy:    and you want... 45?
<bprompt> isn't 46 in beta? btw
<murthy> bprompt: right now I am searching the dpkg log to find the previous version
<murthy> bprompt: let me confirm if the version is of the stable one
<bprompt> k
<murthy> google-chrome-stable --version  ----->   Google Chrome 46.0.2490.71
<murthy> google-chrome-beta --version -------> Google Chrome 47.0.2526.16 beta
<murthy> so thats the stable one's version
<bprompt> hmm hold the mayo
<murthy> bprompt: I think I found the previous version, 45.0.2454.101-1
<murthy> "2015-10-20 01:29:43 upgrade google-chrome-stable:amd64 45.0.2454.101-1 46.0.2490.71-1"
<murthy> thats from the dpkg log
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> murthy:     so, you'd want the 45 64bit version?
<murthy> bprompt: ya, if possible 45.0.2454.101
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> murthy:    ok... hold the mayo, lemme upload it somewhere
<murthy> bprompt: no
<murthy> bprompt: give me an official link
<bprompt> murthy:    well, that's the issue, I was looking for an ftp server for it... didn't find one, and many links I checked, simply link to google's site, which will simply give you a google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb file, with latest version
<bprompt> if I check some more, I may find it, but, tis only 45mbs, and I can upload it quick somewhere's
<murthy> bprompt: its not a matter of data size, its the matter of  downloading from a known source
<bprompt> eheheh
<bprompt> murthy:    I understand that, the issue is, IMO google should have an ftp server, but they do not have an ftp server from where to get it
<murthy> bprompt: ya, firefox has right
<bprompt> yeap, firefox and opera and microsoft have one, yeap
<bprompt> well, mozilla not firefox =)
<murthy> ya
<murthy> I am searching, i will let you know if I find one
<bprompt> ok.....tis only 45.2mbs, and I can upload it somewhere quick enough :)
<murthy> bprompt: good news
<murthy> bprompt: the old one's deb is in the cache
<murthy> "/var/cache/apt/archives/google-chrome-stable_45.0.2454.101-1_amd64.deb"
<bprompt> good.... cp it from there to some other folder archive to keep it :)
<murthy> done
<murthy> now going to uninstall the beta and the stable 46
<murthy> bprompt: problem solved, google chrome version 45 is running without problem. thank you
<bprompt> np
<ejay> I would like to know whos idea it was to make open windows exclusively on secondary screen. I would like to ask that person what kind of drugs he is taking becouse I need some of those.
<keithzg> ejay: You should be able to force Windows to open elsewise; the easiest would be to switch it so that windows always open under the mouse.
<keithzg> (Window Behaviour -> Advanced -> Placement)
<ejay> keithzg: this "windows open always inder mouse pointer" does not work.
<keithzg> ejay: *shrug* did you hit apply? Might also require a session restart, though I wouldn't have thought so.
<keithzg> I just checked and it works for me (I have two monitors running at the moment, on Kubuntu 14.04).
<ejay> keithzg: I'm on plasma5.
<keithzg> Yeah, I don't have that running on any actual dual-monitor machines here at work, so I can't double-check. It's *possible* that that's broken now, I guess.
<keithzg> ejay: You did hit apply, right? Just making sure.
<WildPikachu> is there anything special I need to do to enable Maliit?
<WildPikachu> (Kubuntu wily)
 * keithzg has no idea, although still uses Maliit every day! . . . on a Nokia N9, admittedly
<ejay> keithzg: Hit apply you say? Quality trolling. 2/10
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody
<rodolfojcj> today, I'm facing a problem with my Kubuntu 15.04 Desktop
<rodolfojcj> suddenly, the main Panel, the main Menu and KRunner got stopped
<ejay> rodolfojcj: is background black?
<rodolfojcj> I've restarted my computer several times and it happens again and again
<rodolfojcj> no, the desktop background image and the desktop widgets I have keep in place
<ejay> rodolfojcj: can you add new panels and/or widgets?
<rodolfojcj> no I can't
<rodolfojcj> even the secondary mouse button doesn't work
<rodolfojcj> by fortune, I use Yakuake and it allows me to run some commands
<ejay> rodolfojcj: remove ksycoca5 from .cache dir, run kbuildsycoca5, restart, pray
<rodolfojcj> for example, I run the "konversation" command to connect to this IRC channel
<ejay> rodolfojcj: can you check if plasmashell is running?
<rodolfojcj> ps auxf | grep plasma
<rodolfojcj> gives me this:
<rodolfojcj> rodolfo+  1468  2.3  9.3 4414968 312084 ?      Sl   17:16   0:21  \_ /usr/bin/plasmashell --shut-up
<ejay> rodolfojcj: so it is running. You can try with ksycoca5 anyway.
<keithzg> ejay: You'd be surprised by what folks manage to forget to do :P If that's really not working anymore, though, you might want to inquire on #plasma if it's a known issue or not. Sadly can't justify going off the LTS at my work so I can't test that myself.
<rodolfojcj> what tha file ~/.cache/ksycoca5 is supposed to be?
<ejay> rodolfojcj: if there is no ksycoca5 file then just run kbuildksycoca5
<ejay> and restart
<rodolfojcj> there is one file, and seems to be a binary file
<rodolfojcj> I'll remove it like you said
<ejay> rodolfojcj: remove it. kbuildsycoca5 is replacing this file anyway but I'm always removing this file just to be sure.
<rodolfojcj> I removed it and run kbuildsycoca5
<rodolfojcj> now I'll restart
<rodolfojcj> I'll tell you what happened in some minutes...
<rodolfojcj> thanks!
<rodolfojcj> the logout button doesn't work too
<rodolfojcj> I'll run an "init 6" command
<rodolfojcj> here I am again
<rodolfojcj> I'll wait some minutes to see if the KDE main panel and main menu keep running
<rodolfojcj> or if they die
<ejay> rodolfojcj: if you are on kubuntu 15.04 without backporst plasmashell WILL die again.
<rodolfojcj> it already died :(
<rodolfojcj> I have had this computer running OK for months without backports
<ejay> rodolfojcj: welcome to plasma5. future is now.
<rodolfojcj> I don't remember to have made any changes recently
<rodolfojcj> so I wonder what could be the cause/reason for this failures
<rodolfojcj> do you recommend to add the backports repository?
<ejay> rodolfojcj: if you have time - yes, go for backports. If you need stable workspace then no.
<rodolfojcj> these weeks, I would like the stable option
<keithzg> rodolfojcj: Have you tried adding another user and running as them, seeing if you run into the same problems? That should narrow down if it's a user config problem or not.
<ejay> rodolfojcj: then do not touch anything and pray. They will ship new version in a week anyway and prolly bunch of new bugs and issues will take our time and productivity. Brace yourself!
<rodolfojcj> ok
<rodolfojcj> my brother has an account on this computer, so I could ask him the favor to open his session
<alex______> hi there my kde 5 plasma panel crashed is there any way to delete the session cache?
<rodolfojcj> while the new version arrives, what workaround could I use to keep the Plasma desktop elements running?
<ejay> rodolfojcj: problem with plasma is that those crashes are so random.
<ejay> alex______: remove ksycoca5 from .cache and run kbuildsycoca5
<ejay> alex______: just to be sure - you are on plasma5?
<rodolfojcj> I thought it could be a ram memory problem, so I run Memtest for some hours and the results were OK, so it doesn't seem to be a hardware problem
<rodolfojcj> I'm doing this:
<rodolfojcj> in Yakuake run command "killall plasmashell" and then run command "kstart5 plasmashell"
<rodolfojcj> I have desktop elements again
<keithzg> rodolfojcj: At least in my experience, such crashes are *usually* either some weird config thing, or to do with graphics drivers.
<rodolfojcj> ok, but why so suddenly?
<rodolfojcj> I don't remember to have changed a configuration in the recent weeks
<rodolfojcj> is there a log file for plasmashell?
<ejay> rodolfojcj: you are using unfinished software - bugs should not suprise you.
<ejay> an*
<ejay> or a*
<rodolfojcj> it died again
<rodolfojcj> by fortune Alt+Tab, Yakuake and firefox are working
<rodolfojcj> please see https://paste.ee/p/1yaeD
<rodolfojcj> it has all the standard output of running the plasmashell command manually
<rodolfojcj> here I am again
<rodolfojcj> killing plasmashell and running "kdestart5 plasmashell" for a second time doesn't work fine. The desktop graphics got a complete mess!
<keithzg> rodolfojcj: ~/.xsession-errors *might* have details.
<rodolfojcj> ~/.xsession-errors doesn't seem to have a significant error message, at least not for plasmashell and for I can deduce
<rodolfojcj> could it be a lightdm problem?
<ejay> rodolfojcj: plasma crashes are common. Someone told me it is something with gfx drivers. No one is 100% sure what's goin on. Maybe devs know but you need to wait for new version. That's it. I spend countless hours trying to fix this. I just got used to it.
<th3s3_3y3s> Why is the PV contained in an EXT file system?
<rodolfojcj> here I am again
<th3s3_3y3s> It makes it a large tast to expand the PV to actually use an entire physical volume.
<rodolfojcj> I could not read your last messages, if any, because my session completely faild
<th3s3_3y3s> Why is the PV contained in an EXT file system?
<rodolfojcj> now I'm using another user account in my computer and web irc client
<rodolfojcj> and the system has about 10 minutes working fine
<th3s3_3y3s> ok
<rodolfojcj> so it seems to me that the problem my user account has with plasmashell is related to "something" inside my session/configuration
<rodolfojcj> some suggestion about where to see to diagnose/cure the failure in my session?
<th3s3_3y3s> debug packages.
<rodolfojcj> or do you know how to reset my KDE config? without losing KDE PIM information?
<th3s3_3y3s> kubuntu looks like an extended ubuntu so having ubuntu work well is required to run all of the extras
<th3s3_3y3s> Why is the PV contained in an EXT file system?
<th3s3_3y3s> Is this for saftey?
#kubuntu 2015-10-21
<rodolfojcj> hello again!
<rodolfojcj> here I am again
<rodolfojcj> now with my Kubuntu desktop sessions working again :)
<ejay> rodolfojcj: congrats
<rodolfojcj> for the record, this is what I did:
<rodolfojcj> edited .kde/share/config/baloofilerc file to disable Baloo indexing. Result --> didn't work. So Baloo was not the culprit
<rodolfojcj> executed the command "rm .kde/share/config/plasm*". Result --> didn't work
<rodolfojcj> executed the command "rm -rf .kde" (I previously copied it to another location). Result --> didn't work
<rodolfojcj> restored the .kde directory given that removing it didn't solve the issues
<rodolfojcj> executed the command "rm -rf .cache/plasma*". Result --> It worked!!!
<rodolfojcj> I don't know what exactly was the reason, but "the culprit" seems to be something related to plasma data
<rodolfojcj> now I have about 30 minutes working fine and I didn't loose any KDE PIM data
<rodolfojcj> so, in summary, along with the tip of deleting the .cache/ksycoca5 file and running kbuildsycoca5, I would add the deleting of the .cache/plasma* files/directories and restarting the system/desktop environment
<rodolfojcj> in situations where the KDE5 environment fails with weird issues
<rodolfojcj> thanks to all of you who helped me
<th3s3_3y3s> Now that the swap is large enough how is hibernate enabled?
<th3s3_3y3s> It works on the liveCD.
<th3s3_3y3s> lordievader
<th3s3_3y3s> jarro and lovinamn what is your affiliation
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: student of Northwestern Polytechnical University
<th3s3_3y3s> lovinamn: what have you learned so far?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: I'm a newbie of kubuntu, but so far so good
<th3s3_3y3s> waitress get us some drinks
<th3s3_3y3s> lovinamn: does hibernate function?
<th3s3_3y3s> waitress: cherry lime-aide
<th3s3_3y3s> lovinamn: What are you having?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: I'm using desktop PC, never tried this function.
<lovinamn> H81T + i3-4130T
<th3s3_3y3s> lovinamn: Do you have a battery backup?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: you mean UPS?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: no, I don't have any of that.
<th3s3_3y3s> hibernate can be used when the power goes out
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: when I use Windows, I always disable this function by "powercfg -h off"
<th3s3_3y3s> why
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: the partition usage of C could be reduced.
<th3s3_3y3s> it is a useful feature
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: if it's good for you, just enable it:)
<th3s3_3y3s> they can send sigkills to your powerlines
<th3s3_3y3s> why dont you have an i7?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: Asus H81T is Thin Mini ITX form factor, max CPU TDP 35W.
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: That's why.
<th3s3_3y3s> nice
<th3s3_3y3s> does the power supply have surge protection?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: the Dell power adapter definitely have wide AC input (110-230V), I don't know if it can handle  surge protection
<calher> Hi. I am about to install Kubuntu 15.10 Beta 2. Does the installer know how to install alongside an already-installed Windows 10 partition?
<th3s3_3y3s> so you buy something that uses only 35 watts and dont want hibernate?
<th3s3_3y3s> something that small can have a DC power supply.
<th3s3_3y3s> calher: Don't do dual boot.
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: I'm using a DC power supply right now, like a laptop power supply.
<calher> th3s3_3y3s: Why? I can't touch the Windows 10.
<th3s3_3y3s> In that case buy a batter for it and enable hibernate.
<th3s3_3y3s> Save power.
<th3s3_3y3s> calher: it is messy
<calher> th3s3_3y3s: How?
<lovinamn> calher: try kubuntu in virtual machine is another option.
<th3s3_3y3s> Don't do it.
<th3s3_3y3s> It also replaces the bootloader.
<th3s3_3y3s> You know what they say "Keep your friends close and enemies closer."
<calher> Why does my mom have to use Windows...
<th3s3_3y3s> Don't do it.
<th3s3_3y3s> What you have is competing hashes.
<th3s3_3y3s> NTFS and whatever hashing is done on linux.
<th3s3_3y3s> So the thing can do predictions.
<th3s3_3y3s> Your life has been mostly governed by the 26 character system.
<th3s3_3y3s> It is not that bad really.
<th3s3_3y3s> Unless you desire something beyond it.
<calher> What if I just use NTFS for /?
<calher> No, that still does GRUB.
<calher> Ugh...
<th3s3_3y3s> It is going to cause problems.
<calher> Why do people grow up using Windows...
<th3s3_3y3s> Windows also makes its network and kubuntu will crack it.
<lovinamn> Why do people grow up using computer...
<th3s3_3y3s> Now they use some firmware instead of bootloaders.
<th3s3_3y3s> And kubuntu installs grub it can break your windows network.
<th3s3_3y3s> Pick one or the other or seperate them on different machines.
<calher> I want my Coreboot back...
<th3s3_3y3s> branch predictions lovinamn
<th3s3_3y3s> you could get your bones vibrated to pieces by crystals
<th3s3_3y3s> polytechnic lovinamn it is a possibility
<th3s3_3y3s> what can you do to prevent this?
<lovinamn> th3s3_3y3s: I'm not following......
<th3s3_3y3s> lovinamn: problems and solutions
<th3s3_3y3s> you write a solution
<th3s3_3y3s> problem is crystals vibrating your bones to pieces
<th3s3_3y3s> how can you survive with all of the flouride
<th3s3_3y3s> now your bones can get sore from constant vibrations attacking them
<th3s3_3y3s> the flesh code reproduces at a high rate
<th3s3_3y3s> what if your flesh code can reproduce faster than light
<th3s3_3y3s> the bone form and the flesh code
<th3s3_3y3s> do you want to visit Seazme street?
<th3s3_3y3s> light tends to not obey
<th3s3_3y3s> but it does obey when acted upon by a greater force
<th3s3_3y3s> this can get messy
<th3s3_3y3s> see what you have is a polytechnic orthodoxy
<th3s3_3y3s> and then there is an unorthodoxy
<th3s3_3y3s> ````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
<keithzg> Wow, I didn't realize I was working so late that it was already troll o'clock
<th3s3_3y3s> Hi Oldiesmann
<adrian_1908> hello. Is there a way to have KDE's language in (American) English while setting other regional settings to German?
<adrian_1908> I want germany keyboard, CET timezone, Metric system, but en_US language.
<th3s3_3y3s> you have polytechnic and then a possibility of omnitech with omni tech the best way to describe it is holographic
<keithzg> adrian_1908: Yup, that should be entirely seperable.
<th3s3_3y3s> with the whole
<keithzg> adrian_1908: Your keyboard layout can be changed by you to whatever you want it to be, that shouldn't affect your language settings per se. That's under System Settings -> Input Devices -> Keyboard (at least with KDE4, I think it's still the same with Plasma 5)
<keithzg> There you can set your keyboard model to whatever you like.
 * th3s3_3y3s Shoeumann
<keithzg> adrian_1908: Then under System Settings -> Locale -> Country/Region & Language there are a bunch of tabs, and in each you can change the settings to whatever you want.
<keithzg> For instance, I'm in Canada but have my language set to American English. Meanwhile I do have it set to Metric as the measurement system, because that's the official measurement system of Canada and also makes WAY MORE SENSE than Imperial ;)
<adrian_1908> keithzg: sorry one moment, my mouse is acting up.
<keithzg> And I have my short date format set to the more reasonable "YYYY-MM-DD" and all that.
<keithzg> adrian_1908: No worries, the synopsis is, you can indeed change all of those settings individually, so you can have your keyboard, language, timezone, measurement system, etc all set to whatever you wish :)
<keithzg> adrian_1908: It should all be *relatively* obvious when you open up System Settings and start poking around.
<adrian_1908> keithzg: Back. Ok thanks, I was already looking into regional setting. It seems that setting time format to German (24h etc.) makes the language of it German. My KDE applications are in English (I installed Kubuntu in English) but I noticed the Clock/Calendar being German.
<keithzg> adrian_1908: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<adrian_1908> 15.10
<keithzg> Ah, maybe things have been (overly) simplified there. Hmm. Let me fire up a VM.
<adrian_1908> Hehe ok, only if it's not too much of an inconvenience.
<keithzg> Naw, I was planning on downloading the ISO and setting things up to help with testing anyways if I get the time.
<keithzg> I'm still at work here at nearly 23:00 local time and waiting for things to finish but not much else to do ;)
<adrian_1908> I see, thanks. I used Xubuntu before, where I think formatting and language were separated, so you could e.g. set dd.mm.yyyy or something like that, but have English day/month names filled in for those symbols.
<keithzg> Yeah, and at least with older KDE versions (I'm running the 14.04 LTS here at work since that's also what our servers run) it's also all separated. I'm a bit surprised that it wouldn't be anymore in Plasma 5...
<keithzg> The endless pursuit of "usability", I guess ;)
<adrian_1908> indeed :)
<adrian_1908> keithzg: I think I might have found a way. There's a "Default - (C)" options among the languages. If I select that, it appears to combine English language with European time format characeristics.
<adrian_1908> *characteristics
<adrian_1908> I will have to log-in for it to change (the preview looks right). I'll brb. Thanks for checking!
<keithzg> adrian_1908: Cool cool, let us know if that works!
<adrian_1908> Ok, it appears to have worked. I now have English day names, but European style formatting :)
<keithzg> adrian_1908: Nice :)
<keithzg> I still haven't actually fired up the VM because apparently running two Windows 10 VMs simultaneously right now for work purposes is making everything else suuuuuuper slow, heh.
<adrian_1908> keithzg: Ok that's good! :)
<adrian_1908> Ok, back to configuring and restarting. Have a good night where you're at!
<keithzg> :)
<hateball> If only it was night and not 07:23
<freeroute> ok, well I've surrendered and just went for the full Kubuntu desktop instead of a Kubuntu desktop without all of the pre-installed programms.
<freeroute> but now I'm wondering how I can have windows on the panel not persist when I'm switching to different desktop.
<hateball> freeroute: Yes, you can
<hateball> freeroute: rightclick, settings, only show from current desktop/activity
<freeroute> sorry, my laptop suddenly decided to poweroff :(
<hateball> freeroute: rightclick, settings, only show from current desktop/activity
<freeroute> hateball: do I have to do that for every window? What if I want to have it for all windows per default?
<hateball> freeroute: what, no. you edit settings for the task manager plasmoid in the panel
<hateball> freeroute: are you on plasma 5 or kde 4.x ?
<freeroute> I'm on Kubuntu 15.04
<hateball> as I am currently on 4.x the settings may have moved in 5... but they are there regardless
<freeroute> ah, task manager settings on the panel, found it :)
<freeroute> also how do I scale things to be a bit smaller, I have quite a low resolution and everything is so big :D
<hateball> freeroute: you can change DPI settings if you like
<hateball> altho that is for fonts I guess
<lordievader> Good morning
<freeroute> lordievader: g'mornin'
<lordievader> Hey freeroute
<freeroute> sup!
<lordievader> freeroute: Not much, waking up. How are you?
<lordievader> Hey th3s3_3y3s
<freeroute> experimenting with my first steps in KDE
<freeroute> so far so good, it's pretty awesome and it looks like I can customize it to my workflow
<freeroute> options seems to be a bit scattered, but so far I can find most of the stuff I'm looking for.
<lordievader> KDE 4 was more scattered ;)
<freeroute> heh, well I'm looking forward to P5 :)
<freeroute> ideally I'd like to separate pre-installed apps and the DE
<freeroute> there's this really annoying bug that resets the scrolling position once 2 fingers have been lifted from the touchpad. Might be the vbox thing though.
<yofel> well, most preinstalled apps come from KDE and are supposed to be used together with the DE
<yofel> except firefox and libreoffice, but you can uninstall those if you want
<freeroute> yofel: I don't think I need everything in Education, or Konversation, Akregator, IM Contacts, Kmail, K3b, Amarok, Dragon player etc. etc.
<yofel> right, probably not
<freeroute> yofel: so, especially in regards to the upcoming 15.10, do I have to install the full Kubuntu and then uninstall apps one by one or can I also get like a Plasma "light" experience?
<yofel> Lets say it like this: We don't support anything but a full install. You *can* do a minimal/server GUI-less install, install kubuntu-desktop with --no-install-recommends and then select what else you need, or just install what you want yourself. But nobody tested something like that, so you're on your own to make a working system if you go that route
<freeroute> yofel: if I can sacrifice myself to be the first one to test it like this, would support be considered then? :p
<yofel> probably not... but installing kubuntu-desktop without recommends *should* actually work, so if something is completely broken when doing that feel free to file a bug
<yofel> you can also send a mail to the kubuntu-devel ML with a proposal why you belive supporting something like kubuntu-minimal would be worth the effort
<freeroute> yofel: me and someone I know are going essentially the same direction in terms of experimenting with KDE. Actually that guy even proposed having Kwin as a tiling WM lol (but that approach has been very undocumented as of now). Right now we're trying to get our feet wet with KDE and configure our workflow that way.
<freeroute> I've tried doing the kubuntu-desktop without recommends approach, but it seems that it doesn't activate x11 for some reason.
<freeroute> that other guy is the one that likes to file bugs so I'll ask him to take a look at it whenever he comes online.
<yofel> oh, that's fun. kubuntu-desktop *depends* on sddm-theme-breeze, but that *recommends* sddm, so you probably end up without a DM
<yofel> right, so the depends/recommends could indeed use a review
<lordievader> freeroute: Going that route does require a bit more thought. Like you said you need to manually install x11. The same counts for some other things which may or may not be working (some packages add extra functionallity and are only recommended).
<claycorne> :3
<freeroute> how can I decrease virtual desktop switching time?
<freeroute> I can only set the on-screen-display time-out.
<lordievader> What version of Kubuntu?
<freeroute> 15.04
<lordievader> freeroute: Disable the switching animation.
<freeroute> well is there any way of just making it faster?
<freeroute> I know I can disable it, but I just like it to be a bit faster.
<lordievader> There used to be (plasma 4) but it seems like it has been dropped.
<freeroute> :(
<freeroute> why on earth did the devs do that :S
<freeroute> curious: If I save my configs now, will they also work in Kubuntu 15.10 or does that maintain a whole different structure?
<lordievader> freeroute: I think they have good reason. Read mgraesslin's blog of a few days ago.
<lordievader> No, the config between plasma5 versions stays the same.
<freeroute> lordievader: you mean this one? http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/10/some-thoughts-on-the-quality-of-plasma-5/
<lordievader> Yes, indeed.
<freeroute> k, I guess I have my reading cut out for me :)
<freeroute> damn, reading that really scared me by exposing me to all possible levels where it could go wrong.
<freeroute> lordievader: the issues seem mostly with Intel drivers, but what I wonder is... do these also concern the open source Intel drivers?
<lordievader> Is there a closed source one?
<freeroute> I remember those integrated ones in Intel GMA days (I think it was during the Core2Duo periods)
<freeroute> but if it _is_ the open source ones, then that's seriously messed up if there are bugs _in the drivers_ and the Intel team (or whoever is working on the drivers) are not fixing them.
<freeroute> like... those are open source drivers, not some binary blob ones.
<lordievader> That something is opensource, or closed source, doesn't mean it is free of bugs.
<freeroute> right, but it does mean that with open source projects, (obvious) bugs can be resolved much more quickly.
<lordievader> Not many people understand such low level stuff.
<lordievader> Writing proper drivers is rather difficult. Especially if you do not know how the hardware works.
<freeroute> isn't there a team at Intel basically getting paid to work on the OSS driver?
<lordievader> Think so.
<hateball> It's not like it automatically is bugfree because it's either OSS or have paid developers
<lordievader> ^ that.
<freeroute> of course it won't be bug free, but when there are bug reports, the team working on those drivers are supposed to fix them.
<lordievader> 'Supposed to' and 'do' are two completely different things.
<freeroute> and reading those blog posts it sounded to me like it took a really long time and required a lot of workarounds until those Intel driver bugs got resolved.
<freeroute> are these the open source drivers for Intel cards? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/community/mesa
<lordievader> freeroute: http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/drivers/gpu/drm/i915/
<lordievader> so https://01.org/linuxgraphics/community/kernel
<freeroute> thanks, I hope the more people being heard on issues the higher the chance of resolving the problem.
<hateball> freeroute: mesa is already in the kernel, if you need bleeding edge use xorg-edgers ppa
<freeroute> the sole reason I chose for an Intel GPUs over nVidia or AMD is that I would have less hassle with the graphics.
<hateball> To be fair, nVidia is pretty hassle-free these days
<freeroute> the open source driver you mean?
<hateball> Well.... no.
<hateball> It works, unless you have the latest GPUs
<freeroute> ah but if you mean the closed source driver it only works with certain kernels IIRC
<freeroute> and I'd imagine troubleshooting to be much more complicated.
<hateball> freeroute: with DKMS it's no problem
<freeroute> I'm just thinking... if Vulkan comes to fruition, wouldn't it relieve a lot of those points of failure in that long chain?
<hateball> No
<hateball> Vulkan is just an API, you still need a driver that supports the API
<hateball> So without a kernel module to load, you're not getting much of anything regardless of what API an application tries to use :)
<freeroute> but the idea is that Vulkan people (which involves a lot of big names already) work together with the driver people (and hardware people) to support that API.
<hateball> Sure, and it's entirely possible to support Vulkan in a closed source blob
<freeroute> so all the "dirty" work would be done by collaboration between Vulkan + driver devs + hardware manufacturers, right?
<hateball> anyhows, vulkan is primarily for gaming
<hateball> freeroute: see http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/08/thoughts-on-vulkan-in-kwin/ for instance
<freeroute> oh there's a blog post on it already, cool.
<freeroute> IMO "It's not designed for this purpose." doesn't necessarily mean that "It won't cure some of our headaches.", but then again I'm not really qualified to have an opinion on this.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<freeroute> BluesKaj: hi :)
<BluesKaj> hey freeroute  :-)
<freeroute> lol I installed some recommended drivers in the vbox VM and I shouldn't have done that lol
<freeroute> now desktop is so broken
<freeroute> well that's great it can't even switch to TTY1 -_-
<freeroute> oh yay at login screen I can go to TTY1 :D
<BluesKaj> never liked VBox , flakey, ran kvm-qemu for a while, but I realized that Vms aren't my cuppa tea so I reverted to dual boot
<freeroute> BluesKaj: yeah, too far from the metal eh? :p
<freeroute> btw, I'm ready to save my config files. Which ones should I save? Everything in ~/.config/kde* and everything in ~/.config/plasma* ?
<BluesKaj> freeroute, always something important to me on VMs that fail
<freeroute> if that's the case, then just backup the data to a safe place and treat the VM like dirt.
<BluesKaj> I'd sooner avoid the problems by using a set up that works, less immediate, but workable nonytheless
<BluesKaj> nonetheless even
<darthjessn> hola a todos
<freeroute> what about those sweet snapshots though?
<freeroute> my git commit of my config files is going to have the message 'Add ALL the KDE config files :D'
<BluesKaj> freeroute, sweet snapshots ?
<freeroute> BluesKaj: like I can snapshot a state in vbox, create a clone out of it, continue destroying that VM, revert back to that snapshot and continue working from that snapshot (or clone of that snapshot) to a totally different direction.
<freeroute> for example - http://i.imgur.com/Fw6BUq2.png
<BluesKaj> i don't need to muck about with that kind of thing being a home user, but I keep a stable Kubuntu 14.04LTS as my main OS while testing dev OSs..all my media stuff is on a separate hdd
<freeroute> +1 for media on separate HDD
<freeroute> I have my media on separate HDDs and sensitive info on also separate HDDs.
<unascribed> can anyone point me in the right direction for writing a kwin effect?
<BluesKaj> unascribed, #kubuntu-devel
<unascribed> alright, thanks
<BluesKaj> unascribed, or #kde
<unascribed> oh, the KDE irc is on freenode too?
<unascribed> actually that should've been pretty obvious
<BluesKaj> yyup
<BluesKaj> heh
<[Akeno]> Hi everyone!
<[Akeno]> I've got a problem...
<[Akeno]> Currently my system is starting up from a live session.
<[Akeno]> But I don't have any drives except for that one.
<BluesKaj> and ?
<[Akeno]> It's a 500GB WD Elements
<[Akeno]> And I want to install my kubuntu on that drive.
<[Akeno]> Any way to keep the live session active and install it on that drive as well?
<[Akeno]> Partitioning again would be a way, but unmounting isn't possible to re-partition the drive.
<BluesKaj> ake do you intend to usew the whole drive ?
<[Akeno]> No. Only 200GB of it would be enough.
<[Akeno]> After booting in the fresh (installed kubuntu) partition I'd like to use the rest of the space to mount /home to it.
<BluesKaj> I ususlly find it easiest to partition the drive ahead of time to 2 partitions, then install the OS to / (about 15G) and set a mountpoint in the installer for a /home dir/partition
<[Akeno]> Maybe a grub partitioner would be able to do that then?
<BluesKaj> [Akeno], gparted on live media is the best choice
<[Akeno]> But can I edit that live USB's partitions then?
<BluesKaj> yes
<[Akeno]> I'm currently installing gparted, hope that works out well then :)
<BluesKaj> that's exactly what I do , it takes a bit more time , but there's no fooling around with the partition editor on the live OS installer
<[Akeno]> I can't unmount the /dev/sdb: Device is busy (live session is running)
<[Akeno]> http://imgur.com/QZJgKTz
<BluesKaj> I put gparted on it's own media either usb or cd
<BluesKaj> much simpler
<[Akeno]> But I don't have any drives that I can flash it onto...?
<BluesKaj> [Akeno], then you'll have to choose manual partitioning on the live-OS installer and go from there
<[Akeno]> Maybe that's a way indeed. I'll give it a try.
<[Akeno]> However, the internal hdd is 1TB but very unhealthy. Much sectors are severely damaged. If I can fix that one somehow...
<[Akeno]> I'm currently trying to install it on a usb stick I bought recently but that one keeps on giving me I/O errors.
<BluesKaj> [Akeno], use dd to copy the file to your usb stick,  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/username/someCD.iso , where if=inputfile and of=outputfile
<[Akeno]> Hmmm... That approach is possible. Seems like the I/O errors stopped after giving the usb stick a new partition table.
<mitarai> hello - could I have a question?
<mitarai> is it a bad idea to repackage .deb packages to .rpm?
<mitarai> does it often bring any issues?
<[Akeno]> I don't know, didn't work with Fedora yet. But the pure logical approach would be using the package provided by Fedora?
<[Akeno]> But if you really need to, it wouldn't be a bad idea to test it into a sandbox first.
<BluesKaj> actually if you place the iso in your home dir then dd if=~/nameof.iso of=/dev/usb , where if=inputfile and of=outputfile
<BluesKaj> fedora? what?
<[Akeno]> .rpm packages are fedora, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<[Akeno]> Yeah, I'll need to do that - but can dd bypass the I/O errors?
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support
<sithlord48> when you change an rpm to a deb . it "should" work but you may need additional dependcies from what the rpm has .(package names are not always the same) its prefered to use the deb installer if poissible
<[Akeno]> Hmmm... Seems like mitarai's question affects both debian and fedora distros, so he isn't really at the wrong place :)
<mitarai> I just asked whether it is a bad idea or not, also vice versa, if RMP packages are repackaged to DEB, if it brings any issues
<sithlord48> your success iwll really depend on how complicated the rpm is .ifs its a simple extract a few files to here kind of package you hsould be ok if it needs lots of post/ pre scripts it might not work so well
<BluesKaj> dd copies bit for bit, it's a clean way to copy iso files to media which alaso makes the media bootable when finished, but it can be dangeroeus if care isn't taken to copy to the correct target
<mitarai> I'm really sorry I used this channel, but I didn't find any other IRCs and I'm slightly in a hurry. Just wanted to know, if for example Spotify, which is .deb only, should work after repackaging in other distros. Nothing more, nothing less.
<[Akeno]> Yeah. It hasn't got the fame for being Data/Disk Destroyer for nothing haha
<[Akeno]> But if used correctly it's really powerful.
<[Akeno]> mitarai: I don't know whether Spotify is the "really complicated package" sithlord48 mentioned, but I guess it will at least be a bit of re-working the .rpm package...
<[Akeno]> Isn't there a tarball of it?
<mitarai> is it?
<sithlord48> mitarai:  this ?? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-spotify-in-ubuntu  ??
<[Akeno]> I don't know, I'll look it up - grant me a few minutes.
<sithlord48> or from their site.. https://www.spotify.com/uk/download/linux/ mitarai
<mitarai> that's a deb package :)
<mitarai> I'm using it at the moment here in Kubuntu
<[Akeno]> sithlord48: That's the debian? I guess a raw package should be at Git or so :)
<mitarai> I don't believe such a propietary software would let their code fly out like this, but I'll check
<[Akeno]> https://github.com/leamas/spotify-make
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  the keyserver is the ubuntu one .. either way it hsould be alright
<[Akeno]> Yeah, there you got a point mitarai
<[Akeno]> But to recompile it... Seems like there is a Git repository, so the raw package approach should work.
<mitarai> however, my question was answered, so I won't waste your time anymore... I'll figure out everything else myself. Many thanks!
<[Akeno]> You're welcome :)
<sithlord48> yeah your welcome
<[Akeno]> Now back at the Gparted / installation... I should be able to dd it then?
<[Akeno]> I'll be off then downloading and dd'ing it :)
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  i mised most of your problem
<[Akeno]> Yeh I wanna try installing the Kubuntu on the same drive my live session is using right now.
<BluesKaj> [Akeno], I do a lot of OS testing so I keep a live gparted/usb and cd around for various situations involving partitioning requirements, a very handy tool to have.
<sithlord48> that might be a tad tricky
<sithlord48> also what BluesKaj just said
<[Akeno]> Yeah, if even possible haha
<[Akeno]> And for the Live USB, if possible I'll put it on the 16GB usb and keep it out there.
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL in 20 mins or so.
<sithlord48> live should run from ram .. so you need to umount the media your using and see what happens.. problem is when you unmount root your gonna lose e programs not in use already such as the ability too run dd
<[Akeno]> Hmm... If I run Gparted, unmount, create new partition, restart it would be okay?
<[Akeno]> However a workaround of the Device is busy error would come in handy then.
<sithlord48> the device is mounted its busy..
<samueke> ciao a tutti
<[Akeno]> Yeah
<sithlord48> i would suggest you use a different disk for the install target.
<samueke> you speak italian?
<[Akeno]> I currently have three: the live usb, the HDD (heavily damaged, not safe to install it on), and the usb which keeps on giving I/O error.
<samueke> ok good bye
<[Akeno]> So the live usb would be teh best approach
<sithlord48> unless you can figure out your I/O error.. bad port or something ?
<[Akeno]> Maybe... It's a usb 3.0 stick, currently it's on a 2.0 port.
<[Akeno]> 2 usb ports, from which the live usb is also a usb 3.0 - and it's using the 3.0 port.
<sithlord48> maybe you can try to make your live usb presistent ? untill you get a drive to install on "properly"
<[Akeno]> Hmmm... Persistent as in installing on it or booting from it all the time?
<sithlord48> persistant as in it will save the settings to the stick between reboots
<sithlord48> that will keep you running untill you can get a drive
<[Akeno]> I don't know how to do that.. The live usb is made using unetbootin.
<sithlord48> and your in parted live as yoru boot disk
<sithlord48> ?
<[Akeno]> No currently I'm in live session kubuntu
<sithlord48> oh then if you can get the iso you cna use the built in usb start up creator it has an option for presistent
<sithlord48> of course you still need a working usb.. .. can you partiton part of your TB drive to use as os ? that is if you know where your bad sectors are
<[Akeno]> sudo badblocks /dev/sda would come in handy then. But it certainly would take a long time :S
<sithlord48> i thinkk ubcd has a tool for this that marks them as bad so they are not used.
<[Akeno]> ubcd?
<[Akeno]> What's that tool called?
<[Akeno]> Can it be installed in kubuntu?
<genii> !ubcd
<sithlord48> idk let me see if i can find the list of tools on ubcd
<genii> Hm
<[Akeno]> Okay :)
<sithlord48> hdat2 i think its the name and i think it needs to be run from the cd its looks like an old dos tool
<sithlord48> you cna get ubcd from here http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<[Akeno]> Okay I'll look it up. Has kubuntu got the tool in their repos and so on
<murthy> hello everyone
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi, how are you?
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  you can use 'badblocks -svn /dev/sda' to have the controller remove the sectors from the list of ones the hdd can use
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  replace /dev/sda with your device (naturally)
<[Akeno]> Ohh okay :)
<[Akeno]> Can I follow it's progress somehow?
<sithlord48> idk never used it just found this here http://askubuntu.com/questions/291570/mark-bad-sectors-on-hard-drive-without-formating/490549#490549
<BluesKaj> Hi murthy fine here, and you?
<murthy> I am fine too
<[Akeno]> Yep, it has a percentage done and time elapsed displayed.
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  iirc teh vv options is very verbose output mode
<murthy> BluesKaj: what time can we expect the release?
<[Akeno]> Well, this badblocks for a 1TB drive is gonna take a long time, so I'll watch some anime in the meantime :)
<BluesKaj> murthy, not sure, the devs never specify a particular hour, anytime during the day, but iirc usually after Noon in the UK
<sithlord48> it should remove the blocks frmo use so your gonna have a smaller drive when its done . depends on how many bad blocks you have
<sithlord48> good luck [Akeno]
<murthy> BluesKaj: do we have to enroll to test the iso?
<murthy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds
<[Akeno]> Okay, thanks a lot :)
<sithlord48> your welcome
<BluesKaj> the final test OS out, I just DL'd it, murthy http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/347/builds
<BluesKaj> ok you already have it, fine , try your luck :-)
<murthy> downloading the iso
<murthy> have you tested?
<BluesKaj> not yet , just about to burn it
<murthy> ok, can I use a pendrive to test?
<BluesKaj> murthy,, yes
<[Akeno]> After 30 minutes of waiting for the badblocks command it's still at 0.06%, is this normal? It's a 1TB drive I'm clearing of bad blocks.
<[Akeno]>   0.06% done, 31:56 elapsed. (0/0/0 errors)
<[Akeno]> It did 500MB on 30 minutes, which means it's slower than the drive can handle.
<[Akeno]> 278kbps...?
<[Akeno]> At this speed it would be a task of 42 days :O
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  bad blocks takes some time yes. i think you can use the -c switch to increase the blocks read at a time.
<[Akeno]> sithlord48: Should I give it a value then? With dd it's bs=4M or so. However, that changes the block size, and this command is all about those blocks.
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  that second link i sent you eariler suggest using " -c 262144 "
<[Akeno]> sithlord48: In the manual -b specifies the block size, where -c changes the parrallel reads. By default it's 64
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  you don't want to read larger blocks just more of them
<[Akeno]> So if it tests 262k blocks of 1kB each the speed is...
<[Akeno]> 262 mb/s, right?
<sithlord48> [Akeno]:  im not sure honesly but that sounds correct
<[Akeno]> kubuntu@kubuntu:~$ sudo badblocks -svn -c 262144 /dev/sda
<[Akeno]> badblocks: Cannot allocate memory while allocating buffers
<[Akeno]> Is there anything I did wrong in that command?
<sithlord48> guess you need a smaller -c
<[Akeno]> Ohh okay :)
<[Akeno]> I changed it to 1024, now it works well.
<[Akeno]> In this half a minute it did .04% already.
<sithlord48> much better lol
<[Akeno]> Indeed :D
<[Akeno]> It seems to be stuck at 0.05% though.
<sithlord48> maybe bad section ?
<[Akeno]> Could be, would it be busy clearing it then?
<[Akeno]> IIRC my hard drive can reach up to 30-50mb/s.
<sithlord48> i usually just run bad blocks and walk away till the next day
<[Akeno]> If I run it thru the night.. Would be around 50% next day on 30mb/s or so
<[Akeno]> And since streaming does not affect the hard drive I can do that as well (iirc that goes thru ram)
<sithlord48> also its gonna depend on how much ram you have for buffer space .. (less because your running live os too)
<keithzg> Is it possible to set per-window capslock toggling?
<keithzg> (couldn't care less for myself, but my officemate was wondering)
<sithlord48> keithzg:  i don't think so
<keithzg> sithlord48: Drat.
<keithzg> I was hoping I'd just never run into how to do that thanks to my lack of worry about it.
<edenique> hello guys ! i  need help  with an openvpn connection
<edenique> im a very very noob with ubuntu . rather say linux
<sithlord48> edenique:  perhaps you can find what you need here https://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<keithzg> edenique: What part of the connection are you having issues with?
<keithzg> edenique: And what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<edenique> keithzg:  ubuntu v 14.04
<keithzg> edenique: Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<edenique> i download private network privacy and for some reason i dont have openvpn or openssl
<edenique> ubuntu
<keithzg> edenique: You should probably ask in #ubuntu rather than here in #kubuntu, then! But what do you mean that you don't have openvpn or openssl?
<edenique> i have no idea .. on the network vpn setting i dont have the option of openvpn
<keithzg> I mean, OpenVPN is not installed by default, so your first step should probably be to open your package manager (I think in normal Ubuntu the default is the Ubuntu Software Center) and install it from there.
<keithzg> Alternatively you can open a terminal and run the command "sudo apt install openvpn".
<sithlord48> you might wanna ask about that in #ubuntu since the network manager has a different front end in ubuntu / kubuntu
<edenique> can you tell me why under windows it is very easy to setup a vpn but under linux its a pain
<edenique> certificate blablah
<keithzg> Now I'm suspecting you're just trolling us.
<edenique> i need a certificat to connect on my own vpn mikrotik  wtf
<edenique> im not
<sithlord48> you sould need that on windows too
<edenique> i swear . piece of cake on window
<keithzg> Yup, the OpenVPN config we run at work needs all the same stuff whether you're on Windows, Linux, Android, iOS, or whatever.
<edenique> hum..
<sithlord48> was easy on kubuntu i just added the certificite i was given and it connected...
<edenique> can i make my own certificate to log on my mikrotik ?
<sithlord48> i never set up the sever i have just connected to a few
<keithzg> Go ahead and make your own certificate, I sincerely doubt your VPN provider will let you on :P
<keithzg> Zero clue what "mikrotik" is.
<edenique> wisp stuff
<bprompt> of course, tis so obvious /me ducks
<keithzg> bprompt: hehe
<edenique> wire less internet services provider
<keithzg> edenique: Do you have the same .ovpn config file you used on Windows, then? And any files that were along with it in your OpenVPN config folder on Windows?
<bprompt> hmm isp's are a dozen a dime, so :)
<edenique> i own a small wisp .. and that vpn make my life easyer lol
<edenique> keithzg is there a way i can import it ?
<keithzg> edenique: I was more going to say, if you do have that then you can also just run "sudo openvpn --config whateveryourconfigfileisnamed.ovpn" and that should work fine to see if you really do have everything you need.
<keithzg> Also, OpenVPN configs usually aren't too complex, so you can just look at the .ovpn file in a text editor and figure out what is required.
<keithzg> But, as *repeatedly stated*, this is #kubuntu, not #ubuntu, so we can't walk you through the GUI for this that Ubuntu's desktop environment uses, you should ask on #ubuntu if you need such help.
<edenique> keithzg: nice thanks alot i will be back in a few hours ..
<edenique> alright .. thanks for the help guys
<keithzg> No problem, and best of luck.
<linux> hello
<linux> i need help installing the software
<Dred> i need help installing the software
<Dred> do i have to use a virtial machine to install
<Dred> ????????????
<Dred> anybody
<BluesKaj> Dred, no
<Dred> how do i install Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> live media with a bootable image
<Dred> the download file is an iso
<BluesKaj> yes, burn the iso to a cd or use dd to copy the iso to a usb stick
<Fritigern> Dred: Have a look at https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Installation , I'm sure it will help.
<BluesKaj> there are other options for usb
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> oops , too late
<DRE83> NABEND
<DRE83> KANN MIR JEMAND BEI CONKY HELFEN
<Unit193> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<DRE83> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH CONKY IN SIMPLE
<Guest59160> guten abend
<Guest59160> kann mir jemand mit conky weiterhelfen
<keithzg> Oooh! My rusty German is good enough that I'm pretty sure you said "Can someone help me with Conky", right?
<keithzg> ;)
<finetundra_> hey folks, I'm trying to connect to an irc server but I was told by irssi that I need to install identd. How do I do that?
<excalibr> Which settings in Plasma5 control whether or not window is draggable when you click and drag the window content?
<finetundra_> oops, wrong channel
<phoenix_firebrd> I have installed kubuntu 15.10 final and the installation went smooth. I see some faster boot time. The opensource nvidia drivers are not ok. on login the bottom panel loads after a very long delay. most of the bugs in 15.04 are gone
<phoenix_firebrd> Thanks to all the hardwork done by you all
#kubuntu 2015-10-22
<jose__> o.o
<Guest56564> guten morgen
<Guest56564> kann mir jemand helfen conky zu installieren
<marco-parillo> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<barmaley> where is it?
<Guest47357> hi
<sinsix> anybody awake?
<sinsix> well if so , using an old work horse pc , 1400 mhz core two duo pnetium with 2 gigs of ram
<sinsix> using ltr 14 atm
<sinsix> was gona pick up a new ssd next week
<sinsix> cheap sandisk 120 gig , curious if anybody thinks the newerr with plsma could run ok on it
<sinsix> or should i stick with the older lts version
<sinsix> hmm alot of people silent for prime time lol
 * sinsix smacks everybody with a large trout
<sinsix> hmm i assume around a hundred people in here and not a peep
<sinsix> maybe webchat people, are blocked?
<sinsix> really anbody alive?
<sinsix> hmm maybe a webchatter started some being rude and admin blocked msges?
<rodolfojcj> hello
<rodolfojcj> about what UTC hour of october 22, is it supposed to officially see the new Kubuntu 15.10 release?
<excalibr> rodolfojcj, I believe some mirrors have already received the iso
<rodolfojcj> ok
<rodolfojcj> I'm doing an aptitude update right now
<rodolfojcj> here where I live is october 21 yet
<th3s3_3y3s> listen
<th3s3_3y3s> they cant nak me unless they have a time constraint to hold against
<th3s3_3y3s> honey
<th3s3_3y3s> listen
<th3s3_3y3s> 0 dimensional root
<th3s3_3y3s> listen
<th3s3_3y3s> if they can't keep tract of time waggafinger shows up to an empty room
<th3s3_3y3s> listen
<th3s3_3y3s> listen light can be an opposing force
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s: What does this have to do with Kubuntu support?
<th3s3_3y3s> well aren't you vader?
<lordievader> th3s3_3y3s: I'll take that as a 'nothing'. I'd like to point you to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<lordievader> !offtopic | th3s3_3y3s
<ubottu> th3s3_3y3s: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<th3s3_3y3s> I've had the machine to download skype about 5 times and it fails every time.
<th3s3_3y3s> listen
<th3s3_3y3s> the hackers are trying to kill you
<hateball> th3s3_3y3s: Do you have a support question, or are you looking for a ban?
<th3s3_3y3s> the lowmen at meetups
<acolombo> any news on what time 15.10 will be released?
<lordievader> acolombo: Today \o/
<lordievader> Time when it is ready.... Subscribe to the annouce mailing list ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<freeroute> hello
<freeroute> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/final/ - not workie :(
<hateball> It's not released yet, so
<freeroute> :(
<freeroute> hateball: so this is unofficial? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/release/
<hateball> freeroute: nope
<lovinamn> 'google links Linux
<hateball> freeroute: it's just not officially "released"
<freeroute> will there be a release party?
<freeroute> will there be cake?
<hateball> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> !releaseparty
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Saucy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2534/
<hateball> haha, saucy. that's well old
<freeroute> lol oldskool
<BluesKaj> freeroute, I had to install my gpu driver in VT before i could get a desktop
<freeroute> BluesKaj: VT? Were you installing it on virtualbox by any chance?
<BluesKaj> Virtual terminal/TTY
<freeroute> oh ok
<BluesKaj> no VMshere
<freeroute> I tried to install Fedora 22 minimal on vbox with @kde-desktop package group, but I couldn't get X running because of a supposed vbox bug.
<freeroute> (affects most recent kernels and recent versions of xorg)
<freeroute> (according to the people at #fedora)
<BluesKaj> hah you've been listening to PSIJack
<freeroute> if it was, then he used the disguise of fenrus02 and linuxmodder
<freeroute> something about vbox video driver not being loaded or something
<BluesKaj> his fav OS is fedora and spouts about it in ##linux all the time
<freeroute> heh yeah, I figured I would give it a try, but I couldn't, especially because they provided the KDE-without-the-apps install.
<freeroute> but I couldn't even get the damn thing to start a graphics session :p
<BluesKaj> not an rpm fan, the packaging wasn't to my liking, but that was a while ago, maybe it's less clunky now
<freeroute> they have dnf now, but I haven't really used it extensively yet to know how well it works.
<freeroute> I really liked that during install there was a tmux session in TTY1
<freeroute> with logs and everything
<hateball> I could swear there was a channel for offtopic banter
<freeroute> lol
<PETSounds> What's new in Kubuntu Wily?
<marco-parillo> You could wait a bit, but here is a not-ready-for release preview: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<marco-parillo> And, as usual, OMG Ubuntu wants to be first: https://twitter.com/omgubuntu/status/657152118126542848
<marco-parillo> Or you can just grab it now (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/) and write your own review, but please do not post until the announcement.
<PETSounds> nice, downloading now
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 15.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<Riddell> 15.10 is out https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15-10/
<rodolfojcj> excellent news!!
<rodolfojcj> thanks for your constant and great work
<Riddell> it has been a pleasure
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  thank you!!!!
<jesperht> Riddell: Thanks, you rock :)
<marco-parillo> TY Riddell for the past work. Also thanks for grabbing most of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<Riddell> marco-parillo: most? didn't I grab it all
<marco-parillo> Except for the Draft-Not for release
<rodolfojcj> reading the 15.50 announcement, I have curiosity for exploring the new LibreOffice 5.0
<rodolfojcj> *15.10
<marco-parillo> But, one question: I have not re-run the open bug list query in a while. Did you?
<Riddell> marco-parillo: no I didn't check over those, would be worth doing
<marco-parillo> Riddell: I ran my little perl script and generated this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/12894327/) and updated the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu) with it. Good news is that the list is shorter.
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> go in -devel
<amichair> Riddell: congrats! and thanks!
<SylvieLorxu> Just curious, is the header of the homepage going to be changed? It currently still says Kubuntu 15.04 + Plasma 5
<Linus__> hi my users!
<Linus__> I AM CREATOR OF LINUX
<Linus__> XD
<Linus__> XDDD
<Linus__> XDDDDD
<Linus__> PIK
<Linus__> SEXY
<Linus__> I LOVE BARACK OBAMA
<lordievader> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, valorie, shadeslayer, or txwikinger
<Linus__> !ops
<lordievader> Thank you Pici
<Pici> np
<jubo2> Hiya
<jubo2> Now on Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> but I've no sounds
<jubo2> it may to do with me mounting the old /home partition onto /home and now there are some settings conflicting in such a way that the autodetection of the audio HW went wrong
<jubo2> or this is what I figure what happened
<jubo2> Looks very nice but lack of sounds really bummers
<jubo2> how do I probe for the sound HW
<jubo2> and install the driver
<jubo2> at least I think this is what I want to do
<jubo2> should I install again without mounting the /home partition and then mount that later on ?
<jubo2> one would expect the installation to detect the built-in
<jubo2> though 15.04 also detected the auxiliary sound card in addition to the internal
<jubo2> can't see the audio device in 'sudo lspci -v'
<jubo2> My current theory is that the installer mounted the /home partition too early on and got some shit settings from there ( originally a Kubuntu15.04 installations /home partition )
<jubo2> I can try the installation again without including the "mount /dev/sda7 as /home" but if it is useless I'd rather not
<jubo2> now I now
<jubo2> I try the live version and see if that sees my sound HW
<jubo2> bye
<jubo2> Hiya
<jubo2> now in Kubuntu15.10 live and the internal sound card is working just fine
<jubo2> could someone plos confirm my theory that the broken settings from my /home partition of the Kubuntu15.04 are obstructing the audio HW from being detected at all
<jubo2> silence
<jubo2> I thought this was the #kubuntu support channel
<s_20> jubo2: IRC support means you may have to wait for some time
<sick_rimmit> Hi
<sick_rimmit> jubo2:
<jubo2> oui_
<sick_rimmit> I think you have something with you /home partition
<jubo2> me too
<jubo2> there are broken settings over there
<sick_rimmit> If you boot back into your machine again, you could try running alsamixer from the terminal
<sick_rimmit> Infact
<sick_rimmit> try it now in the live version
<jubo2> I am asking in what sequence the audio HW detection and the mounting of the old /home partition happen
<jubo2> ok
<sick_rimmit> take a look at the various channels and their settings
<jubo2> sick_rimmit: it is all looking good, the alsamixer
<sick_rimmit> I don;t think its HW detection, that's taken care of by the kernel module loader
<sick_rimmit> To check that for sure you could take a look at the output from lsmod
<jubo2> sick_rimmit: I think I looked at lsmod on the installed OS and it did not list any audio devices
<sick_rimmit> Could be worth trying alsamixer in  the installed env, see if it simply switched something off
<jubo2> with Kubuntu15.04 detecting both at install time
<jubo2> ok. I reboot there and connect bakc
<sick_rimmit> alright
<jubo2> 'alsamixer' displays the card correct
<jubo2> but I don't hear anything
<jubo2> sick_rimmit:
<jubo2> I don't see any audio devices in 'lspci -v'
<lordievader> jubo2: Could you pastebin the output of 'lspci -k'?
<jubo2> sure thing
<jubo2> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/nX30Q4LF
<jubo2> there I see an audio device
<lordievader> jubo2: Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<lordievader> Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<lordievader> jubo2: What is the problem?
<jubo2> no audio
<lordievader> jubo2: What does 'aplay -l' return?
<jubo2> it sees both the internal and the external cards
<lordievader> Okay, which one do you want to use?
<jubo2> that's difficult to answer
<jubo2> whenever there is no external connected I wanna use the internal and when there is then the external
<lordievader> Right, so you want to use the external one. What does 'pactl -l' return?
<jubo2> getting either one to play some sound would be an advancement on the current situation of no sound
<lordievader> Err 'pactl info'*
<paologas91> hi guys
<jubo2> lordievader: pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<lordievader> jubo2: Are you executing that command from root or do you not run Pulseaudio?
<jubo2> lordievader: I exectute it as a normal user
<lordievader> So pulseaudio ain't running? (ps aux|grep pulse)
<jubo2> not running
<sick_rimmit> Looks like you've found the trail to follow
<jubo2> yeah but trailblazing bass is missing
<lordievader> jubo2: Okay, we'll sidestep for a second.
<lordievader> jubo2: Could you give me the output of 'aplay -l' anyways?
<madmanwithabox> !bot?
<ubottu> madmanwithabox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madmanwithabox> nice!
<jubo2> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/dP6A4ctR
<lordievader> jubo2: I suppose you want to use the MobilePre?
<jubo2> yes
<jubo2> I want to use both
<jubo2> when the MobilePre isn't hooked up the internal and when it is the external
<lordievader> jubo2: I know, the internal will be used as fall back but lets not focus on that right now. Could you give the output of 'aplay -L' too please?
<jubo2> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/uMw8R8v4
<lordievader> jubo2: Do you hear something when you execute "aplay -D front:CARD=MobilePre,DEV=0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" (Path might not be entirely correct)
<jubo2> lordievader: I don't even see or hear the "adjust volume" graphic and associated sounds
<lordievader> jubo2: What?
<jubo2> It says "aplay: set_params:1239: Channels count non available"
<BluesKaj> think the fron_center is a speaker path not a line level or preamp level path
<lordievader> jubo2: Hmm, make it "aplay -D front:CARD=MobilePre,DEV=0 -c 2 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<Khaotic> Konversation sucks
<jubo2> Konversation FGJ
<Khaotic> ?
<lordievader> Khaotic: Then use something else, you are free to choose ;)
<jubo2> lordievader: says the same "channels count non available"
<Khaotic> i know
<Khaotic> i just wanted to mention that
<Khaotic> i use hexchat
<lordievader> jubo2: Right, was afraid of that.
<BluesKaj> Konversation rocks!
<Khaotic> but hexchat doesnt work with systray in 15.04
<Khaotic> i am considering upgrading to 15.10 today
<Khaotic> BluesKaj, konversation keeps disconnecting me
<BluesKaj> Khaotic, maybe your settings are incorrect
<Khaotic> i like the ui though
<Khaotic> they arent
<Khaotic> same settings i have in hexchat
<Khaotic> same servers and ports
<lordievader> jubo2: You might try "aplay -D plughw:CARD=MobilePre,DEV=0 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<BluesKaj> Khaotic, which irc servers ?
<Khaotic> freenode and hak5
<lordievader> Whoop hak5 \o/
<Khaotic> lol
<BluesKaj> Khaotic,  try card, dickson and kornbluth
<Khaotic> what are those?
<danboid> Is there a apt / dpkg equivalent to Arch's bacman, if anyone is familar with that? That's Bacman, not pacman.
<BluesKaj> hak5 ,,blrh
<lordievader> danboid: Perhaps describe what Bacman does?
<Khaotic> awww kubuntu hasnt upgraded to 15.10 yet
<BluesKaj> Khaotic,  https://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<Khaotic> oh
<Khaotic> well i use just irc.freenode.net and im still connected in hexchat
<Khaotic> but in konversation it disconnects all the time
<danboid> lordievader, bacman creates a package from a previously installed Arch package (for which you no longer have access to the original binary package)
<BluesKaj> not here
<Khaotic> and i hate how konversation doesnt id to nickserv before joining channels
<Khaotic> hexchat does
<lordievader> danboid: Ah. No, no idea. Sorry.
<jubo2> lordievader: that run witout errors but no sound was played
<lordievader> jubo2: Hmm, not anywhere?
<BluesKaj> Khaotic, it used to, but now one has make sure nickserv sees the pw in the server itself
<danboid> I don't think apt and rpm can do this. When I found out about it recently I thought it was the coolest packaging feature I'd heard about in some time. It'd be nice to see this is the deb world too.
<danboid> rpm/yum
<Khaotic> huh?
<Khaotic> BluesKaj, what do you mean?
<jubo2> not anywhere lordievader
<BluesKaj> Khaotic, not just in freenode
<Khaotic> i know
<lordievader> jubo2: Any channels muted?
<Khaotic> i set different profiles for each server
<Khaotic> it's joins the channels before it IDs to nickserv
<jubo2> lordievader: hitting the volume up and volume down doesn't give the volume adjustement see-through graphic
<lordievader> jubo2: That is rather unrelated.
<jubo2> the System Settings there are no audio devices but the other commands seem to see the cards
<lordievader> jubo2: Go in alsamixer and make sure all channels are unmuted and max vol then try the command again.
<BluesKaj> open edit in the server list and add your password there, for each server in the list
<lordievader> Also make sure any automute is off.
<jubo2> lordievader: automute was enabled
<jubo2> does that matter
<lordievader> jubo2: No channels were muted?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, yes disable it
<jubo2> what would I see if there were muted channels
<lordievader> jubo2: MM
<lordievader> jubo2: You want to see 100
<jubo2> I see that
<BluesKaj> automute mutes all channels, no mater what the othe vol ctls are set at
<jubo2> except master is @ 42
<lordievader> jubo2: Set that to 100 too ;)
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I disabled it now
<BluesKaj> ok
<jubo2> no sound
<lordievader> jubo2: You may also want to try 'hw:CARD=MobilePre,DEV=0' as an argument for -D.
<jubo2> that says the "channel count not available"
<lordievader> Right....
<lordievader> jubo2: Guess it is time to start pulseaudio and mess around in pavucontrol.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, after making changes in alsamixer, escape then do, sudo alsactl store
<jubo2> BluesKaj: run that. no effect
<BluesKaj> no output means it worked
<jubo2> yeah but the aplay command runs and no sound is played. I meant that
<lordievader> jubo2: Actually I am interested does the '-D plughw:CARD=MID,DEV=0' argument get working sound on the internal card?
<Khaotic_> ah that worked BluesKaj
<jubo2> lordievader: Now the internal sound card says "Front, center" in noncaptivating tone.. but this is progress
<BluesKaj> jubo2, so you have pavutctl set to use the internal
<jubo2> I've never touched pavuctl
<BluesKaj> ok
<jubo2> I don't even have pavuctl
<BluesKaj> oh I thought you mentioned it earlier
<jubo2> no
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol that is'
<jubo2> so I should install that?
<jubo2> no package called pavuctl
<BluesKaj> only if you think it will help, to me pulseuadio restricts outputs in complex audio setups
<BluesKaj> pavuctl=pavucontrol
<jubo2> I don't even know what I need PulseAudio for
<BluesKaj> j!pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<BluesKaj> jubo2, unfortunately or fortunately, depending on your point of view pulseaudio is default on kubuntu
<jubo2> I don't know what is the difference between ALSA/PulseAudio/JACK
<jubo2> I just want it to work like I want it to
<lordievader> jubo2: Ok, so at least the internal works.
<jubo2> if I use the aplay command
<lordievader> jubo2: Yes, install pavucontol.
<lordievader> jubo2: Then start pulseaudio and see if you can direct some audio to go to the external soundcard.
<BluesKaj> alsa can provide audio (it's the basic audio app) without pulseaudio, but pulseaudio needs alsa to run
<jubo2> "Unable to connect to PulseAudio"
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I start pulseaudio? 'pulseaudio &' ?
<jubo2> yeah.
<jubo2> pavucontrol sees both cards
<jubo2> but will it play?
<BluesKaj> it should
<jubo2> nope
<BluesKaj> it used play both cards on my pc when I had a m-audio as well an onboard
<jubo2> now I'm hearing "plop-plop-plop" in varying volume levels based on the setting
<BluesKaj> jubo2, sometimes  sudo alsa force-reload works after making changes
<jubo2> now the audio is on
<BluesKaj> linux audio such a messy bunch of apps and servers
<jubo2> but I cannot control it with the volume control keys
<BluesKaj> judo you have kmix installed? that's another helper app that runs as an alsa gui
<jubo2> BluesKaj: nope
<jubo2> should I?
<BluesKaj> not yet
<jubo2> at least I can listen to audio while I receive help to fix this
<BluesKaj> jubo2, actually after all these settings changes the real test to see if they're sticky is to reboot
<samfreenode> How do I upgrade pls
<BluesKaj> samfreenode, from?
<samfreenode> 15.04
<samfreenode> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no work
<BluesKaj> samfreenode, sudo do-release-upgrade
<tori_> Hi everyone! My Kubuntu 15.04 fails to update to 15.10. I get an error after step 2 of the process. Removing 3rd party repos from package manager did nothing :(
<jubo2> BluesKaj: so I reboot?
<BluesKaj> but make sure you do sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade first
<BluesKaj> samfreenode,^
<tori_> made a bug report as prompted, but perhaps you have more ideas? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1509025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509025 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "System update from Kubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 fails." [Undecided,New]
<samfreenode> BluesKaj, Thanks, upgrading now
<BluesKaj> jubo2, that's your call
<jubo2> I prlly still need to 'pulseaudio &' after reboot=
<jubo2> I reboot
<jubo2> audio works after 'pulseaudio &' but volume controlls are not functional
<BluesKaj> jubo2, install kmix , you'll see the same vol ctls as alsa, but in a handy gui
<BluesKaj> and youKB volctls might work, mine do
<lordievader> jubo2: If pulse audio ain't started use: pulseaudio --start
<BluesKaj> the default pulseaudio vol ctl in the panel is useless
<BluesKaj> the kmix vol settings link directly to alsa
<jubo2> This are the errors I get when running kmix: http://pastebin.com/tvpeUUQ2 BluesKaj
<lordievader> jubo2: If you are using pulseaudio you should use the new volume manger which interfaces with pulseaudio.
<jubo2> now the audio control shows up but that controls the internal (and is audible in the internal) while the external sound card is playing uneffected by the control
<lordievader> jubo2: Btw, can I conclude from the backlog that through PA the external card works?
<jubo2> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Nice ;)
<jubo2> now I disconnected the external and sound is playing from internal and controls are responding
<lordievader> Makes sense.
<jubo2> I reboot
<lordievader> jubo2: By the by the pa applet should list all sound cards.
<jubo2> I wish this stuff would just work
<jubo2> now I rebooted and 'pulseaudio --start' and the external nor the internal ain't saying anything
<denza242> oh uh, I have a packaging bug to report
<jubo2> now I disconnected the external and no audio is saying anything
<denza242> so basically, the package kde-config-systemd installs the kcm shared object to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/
<denza242> however
<lordievader> jubo2: By the by the pa applet should list all sound cards.
<lordievader> For me it even lists networked cards.
<denza242> it should be installing to /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_systemd.so
<marco-parillo> denza242: you would have a bigger audience in #kubuntu-devel for that kind of thing.
<jubo2> lordievader: what is the "pa applet" ?
<lordievader> jubo2: The new kmix thing which interfaces with PA.
<lordievader> Should be there by default.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you need to decide which audo card/chip is default (card 0) in system settings>multimedia>device preference
<samfreenode> BluesKaj, omg why is it taking so long
<denza242> marco-parillo: posted there
<jubo2> BluesKaj: that just shows "PulseAudio server" as the only alternative
<jubo2> lordievader: BluesKaj: this is getting more bizarre
<BluesKaj> bummer, now you know why i don't use pulseaudio, that one of the reasonsa
<jubo2> using the internal sound card the internal speakers work but if I connect the stereo jack the audio goes away
<BluesKaj> too many audio cooks in linux-audio
<BluesKaj> what is the stero jack connected to?
<jubo2> I agree
<jubo2> BluesKaj: a functional stereo set
<lordievader> jubo2: Sounds like automute is on again.
<BluesKaj> and it's an analog out to line level rca type plugs?
<BluesKaj> automute should off since he disabled it already
<BluesKaj> be
<jubo2> it wasn't
<BluesKaj> jubo2, the analog out on the soundcard shorts out the internal speakers, it seems that's a mechanical delberate short
<jubo2> with random hacks and sprinkling magic dust I potentially can get some sound out of this machine
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yeah.. but the way we are all used to it is that if you connect a 3.5mm jack all audio goes there
<jubo2> now nothing goes there
<tori_> A small request: I attached in my bug report a list of packages currently on my system. I don't know what/how to clean it up to prceed with my upgrade to 15.10. Plese take a look - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1509025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509025 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "System update from Kubuntu 15.04 to 15.10 fails." [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> jubo2, sounds like you need to reinstall pulseaudio and pulseaudio-utils, it should start by default
<jubo2> I don't want pulseaudio. I want ALSA
<jubo2> ALSA gets me what I want and this PulseAudio randomness does not get me what I want
<jubo2> and before you yell at me.. I've seen Kubuntu15.04 that correctly displays the cards in the System Settings -> Multimedia and not just list "PulseAudio server" on all fields
<BluesKaj> alsa is there by default, you can run without pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> pulseaudo runs on top of alsa as a sound server like a middleman
<jubo2> Yeah.. Well it'd be awesome to be able to be able to select the audio devices in System Settings but the only available setting is now "PulseAudio Server"
<jubo2> BluesKaj and lordievader: you lot sure that me mounting the old /home partition does not cause the settings mess-up ?
<jubo2> so if I installed again without telling it to mount /dev/sda7 as /home
<jubo2> any chance that would lead to audio working normally?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you can always do, sudo apt purge pulseaudio pulseaudio-utils :-) reboot and youll see all your audo devices in system settings again
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I do that
<BluesKaj> jubo2, using separate / amd /home partitions won't change anything in your audio settings if you install to / and save your /home directory mount
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<jubo2> Now I'm in square one
<jubo2> no audio, no audio devices in system settings, no pulseaudio
<lordievader> jubo2: You can simply check, comment the /home mount in fstab reboot and login (perhaps you need to create your homedir)
<jubo2> Is it worth a shot to try reinstallation of the Kubuntu15.10 without specifying in the install-phase to include the /home partition
<jubo2> lordievader: where can I access this fstab
<MoonUnit`> in /etc/fstab
<jubo2> ait
<jubo2> reboot tiem
<misterno> any news in kubuntu world
<jubo2> lordievader: the fstab change did not change a thing in System settings -> Multimedia
<BluesKaj> jubo2, open alsamixer
<jubo2> I already mounted the home dir
<jubo2> does that matter BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> yes we need to see a screenshot in imagebin or imgur
<BluesKaj> need to know what asla sees
<BluesKaj> alsa
<jubo2> without the home dir being mounted or doesn't matter
<jubo2> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> it should be mounted , always, it contains config files etc
<jubo2> So I edit /etc/fstab and add it back in?
<BluesKaj> it should be mounted automatically if you set a mountpoint when you installed the OS
<jubo2> I did
<jubo2> but as per recommendation by someone I took it out
<jubo2> I put it back and reboot
<jubo2> I'm getting more and more certain that none of these troubles would show up if I didn't try to keep the old /home partition
<BluesKaj> nope , not true
<jubo2> So why 15.04 detected everything like silk and 15.10 doesn't show any devices in the System Settings -> Multimedia
<BluesKaj> I always set the mountpoint for /home and install to / , and i don't have the problems you attribute to /old as you call it's properly configured when you update and upgrade after the install
<BluesKaj> whoever told you to unmount /home is playing with fire afaik
<jubo2> that'd be lordievader
<jubo2> added it back
<jubo2> reboot
<BluesKaj> maybe he knows what he's doing by unmounting /home, but i don't fool with that myself
<jubo2> then I take screenshot of alsamixer
<jubo2> bbiab
<BluesKaj> ok
<Simonious> I don't seem to have php on my system..  apt-get install php doesn't work
<BluesKaj> Simonious, describe "doesn't work"
<BluesKaj> any errors or?
<jubo2> back
<jubo2> what do I do now
<jubo2> reinstall pulseaudio
<Simonious> blue - doesn't exist, now trying: sudo apt-get install mysql-server libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php5-mysql
<v> benitovasilek
<jubo2> but I want ALSA without any PulseAudio garbage on it
<Simonious> which seems to be working
<BluesKaj> open system settings first to see if any audio devices show up
<BluesKaj> jubo2,^
<jubo2> BluesKaj: none
<BluesKaj> ok sudo alsa force-reload
<jubo2> did that
<jubo2> no change in system settings
<BluesKaj> then cat /proc/asound/cards
<jubo2> 0 is HDA-Intel
<jubo2> not got the external connected atm
<jubo2> I connect it again and see 'cat /proc/asound/cards'
<BluesKaj> ok sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<jubo2> BluesKaj: prints nothing
<jubo2> I guess that is ok
<BluesKaj> yup, thatmeans it's loaded
<BluesKaj> ok open alsamixer
<jubo2> open
<jubo2> speaker is muted
<BluesKaj> screenshot?
<jubo2> sure thing
<jubo2> where do I post it BluesKaj?
<jubo2> I don't remember what's the imagebin
<BluesKaj> imagebin or imgur
<jubo2> BluesKaj: http://imgur.com/QjiMNnA
<BluesKaj> jubo2, is your usb device connected? if so is it listed in F6?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yes
<jubo2> BluesKaj: 111
<jubo2> accidental line
<jubo2> every time I run alsamixer it returns the old values
<jubo2> what was the way to save them
<BluesKaj> have jubo2, make sure you alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<BluesKaj> sudo alsactl store ,  is the command to save alsamixer changes
<lordievader> jubo2: Did you reboot after editing the fstab?
<jubo2> yes
<lordievader> jubo2: So now you know it has nothing to do with your homedir ;)
<jubo2> BluesKaj: nope.. running 'sudo alsactl store' doesn't save the alsamixer changes
<BluesKaj> jubo2, then you're missing alsa-utils I bet
<jubo2> alsa-utils is the newest version
<BluesKaj> alsa-base?
<SilentGhost> does anyone know how to increase sensitivity of the touchpad? after upgrade i have to hit it really hard to register tap, the tap-and-drag doesn't seem to work at all
<BluesKaj> it's ther eof course otherwise alsamixer wouldn't work
<Sadek> Hi guys, I have a problem with accesing a Live session user in new Kubuntu 15.10
<jubo2> I think I gonna boot to Kubuntu14 and enjoy some music
<jubo2> Thanks for the help anyways BluesKaj and lordievader
<ofv> hello
<Sadek> I also noticed this same problem in Beta 2...
<ofv> just upgraded to 15.10 and found that krunner has a massive memory leak
<ofv> as I type, virtual memory usage grows by the tens of GB every few keystrokes
<ofv> is this a known problem?
<superfluffypunch> Hello all
<superfluffypunch> plasma desktop died when I first boot up conky
<superfluffypunch> now the desktop is all black (except for conky and docky)
<superfluffypunch> can't access konsole
<superfluffypunch> What to do? I want to bring up the console to kill conky and restart the desktop
<BluesKaj> try the vt/tty
<superfluffypunch> Also Alt + F2 doesn't work. It brings up the dialog box for me to type
<superfluffypunch> but that's it
<superfluffypunch> can't even run anything from there
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6 login and sudo apt update && sudo apt-upgrade then ctl+alt+F7 to back to the desktop
<BluesKaj> superfluffypunch,^
<superfluffypunch> alright ill try that
<ofv> it seems that the memory leak is caused by some search plugin. after disabling almost all of them virtual memory usage remains constant.
<superfluffypunch> BluesKaj alright
<superfluffypunch> it upgraded all the packages
<superfluffypunch> hmm
<superfluffypunch> I should go back and kill conky and restart plasma
<superfluffypunch> is it killall plasma-desktop or killall plasmashell?
<superfluffypunch> (kubuntu 15.04)
<superfluffypunch> (to stop the process/service if it's already running)
<marktaff> upgraded from 14.10 --> 15.04 --> 15.10 today, and kde is hosed. :-( It wouldn't even log in properly with a long delay, and once logged it, it hangs while launching an app, or just after launching it. As of right now, I can't even get a dm to come up.
<marktaff> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade shows all packages up to date.  The base system seems fine, and is accesible from ssh.
<BluesKaj> marktaff, which gpu?
<marktaff> BluesKaj: lemme check
<hostly> Hi. Anyone upgraded to 15.10 yet? Any known issues?
<gschanuel> hi folks
<gschanuel> i'm getting a lot of 404 errors on my 14.10
<marktaff> BluesKaj: NVIDIA Corporation GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]
<marktaff> hostly: it hosed my kde, working on the issue now, base system seems to be fone though, no known data loss
<gschanuel> can someone paste 14.10 sources.list ?
<marktaff> ^fine
<genii> gschanuel: It's EOL now
<marktaff> 14.10 sources were moved about a week ago (first I noticed)
<genii> !eol | gschanuel
<ubottu> gschanuel: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> marktaff, looks like the nvidia-352  driver should work
<wojti2> yo
<superfluffypunch> I've gotten rid of conky
<superfluffypunch> rebooted
<superfluffypunch> and the plasma desktop is still all black
<superfluffypunch> When I run it in the terminal and do 'plasmashell &'
<superfluffypunch> I get QXcbConnection: Can't connect to display
<superfluffypunch> or something like that
<marktaff> Installing the nvidia-352 driver and reinstalling sddm made a vast improvement.  At least now I can use kde enough to see if there are any other issues. :-) Thank you BluesKaj
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> I need help...
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> I am in the process of upgrading kubuntu
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> to 15.10
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> it reached around 80% while installing packages
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> then the GUI thing became not responsive
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> now the canvas of that window is not refreshing
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> a process called "wily" is taking up about 3% of CPU, but I don't know if this means it's still doing work
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> I think that when packages got swapped it caused some issues to something
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> plasma-desktop, for example, if I restart it, now uses the newer version
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> so...
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> I'm thinking, it obviously didn't finish cleanup and setup
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> it probably didn;t finish upgrading packages either
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> at this stage I'm thinking, make full /home backuo
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> then reboot and hope it still sort of works
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> any advice, anyone?
<schestowitz> <schestowitz> Upgrades as a bit dodgy business... and neither one in this transition is LTS
<amichair> schestowitz: can u access a terminal?
<schestowitz> yes
<schestowitz> all working ok
<schestowitz> but if I reboot, I don't know...
<amichair> maybe try "apt-get install -f" to fix any broken dependencies
<schestowitz> the upgrader just froze at around 80%, 50 mins left  (installing packages)
<schestowitz> cheers, hang on while I try
<schestowitz> wily uses dpkg
<schestowitz> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<amichair> schestowitz: the GUI is probably holding that lock
<schestowitz> "Distribution Upgrade" is what corresponds to wily in the windows-process sense I assume..
<amichair> I personally wouldn't reboot with a half-installation, but try to complete the installation first
<schestowitz> process wily is mared as [R]unning with 3.3% of the CPU
<amichair> how long has it been frozen for?
<schestowitz> should I kill the windows and rerun the whole thing (would that even be possible)?
<schestowitz> *the window (Distribution Upgrade)
<schestowitz> it has been forzen for half an hour
<amichair> schestowitz: maybe u can peek at the installer logs to see where it got, and maybe what it got stuck on
<schestowitz> I'd love to think or pretend to myself that it still installs packages in the background, but I doubt it, esp. with so little CPU usage
 * schestowitz looking
<amichair> I think it was in /var/log/apt or something like that
<amichair> or /var/log/dist-upgrade
<amichair> that would make more sense
<schestowitz> I see a lot of grub stuff in system at around 21:44:35
<schestowitz> will see disto-updade
<amichair> there you have the logs by date, but also terminal log (I don't remember what's what, but worth checking out everything)
<schestowitz> No updates to files since it froze (see timestamp)
<schestowitz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root    76262 Oct 22 21:48 main.log
<schestowitz> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   417468 Oct 22 21:47 term.log
<amichair> anything suspicious at the end of the log?
<schestowitz> Yes
<schestowitz> I can see the error
<schestowitz> 2015-10-22 21:48:24,074 ERROR not handled exception in KDE frontend:
<schestowitz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<schestowitz> there is then lots of python stuff traced back
<amichair> sounds like it confirms the gui indeed crashed
<schestowitz> is there a way to run/complete/resume the upgrade from CLI?
<schestowitz> last line in logs (in case it helps kubuntu devs):
<schestowitz>   File "/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-z170xzyt/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewKDE.py", line 339, in conffile
<schestowitz>     self.confDialogue.show_difference_button.clicked.connect(self.showConffile())
<schestowitz> TypeError: argument 1 has unexpected type 'NoneType'
<schestowitz> 2015-10-22 21:48:24,083 DEBUG running apport_crash()
<schestowitz> 2015-10-22 21:48:29,872 DEBUG enabling apt cron job
<amichair> schestowitz: I'm no expert,  but I think if it was already in the middle of upgrading packages that the apt-get install -f should continue the job
<genii> !pastebin| schestowitz
<ubottu> schestowitz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<schestowitz> should I close the windows, force-kill the job by deleting the lock or whatever and then try to resume?
<schestowitz> ubottu: thanks, will do
<ubottu> schestowitz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marktaff> schestowitz: I had it lock up durin 15.10 do-release-upgrade as well.  I rebooted, incanted 'dpgk configure -a' (someone verify that command pls) And it finished fine, excpet in my case I had major issues as I had to install the new nvidia 352 driver to get kde to work at all. HTH
<amichair> that's what I would do, but if you're in no hurry, perhaps you should wait for someone with a bit more experience to join here
<schestowitz> maybe I'll wait, I really appreciate your help, amichair, and I am happy to see I'm not alone with such an issue
<amichair> no problem. I haven't upgraded yet, but this sort of thing has happened to me in more upgrades in the past than I'd care to remember
<schestowitz> the upgrade resolved a HUGE issue I had in kubuntu 15.04 and suffered from for 6 months (performance issue with plasmashell and kwin
<KNRO_> is there Kubuntu-backports for 15.10 now?
<amichair> looking at the man page, it looks like dpkg configure -a only re-does the configuration part, not the unpacking
<amichair> the apt-get install -f should do both I think
<schestowitz> I can't even kill the windows gracefully, maybe it wants root or -9
<KNRO_> oh sweet, looks like 15.10 is use KDE Frameworks 5.15
<schestowitz> amichair: I killed it as root, now I use sudo dpkg --configure -a and it seemingly resumes where it left off, in the CLI. I hope the cleanup stage of "wily" (upgrader) isn't imperative to getting it to work, maybe also some configuration like grub and whatnot...
<amichair> schestowitz: I'm not sure if it does more than apt-get autoremove/clean or such
<amichair> also try the apt-get thing afterwards just in case... it can't hurt
<amichair> (if there are no broken dependencies it won't do anything)
<marktaff> I followed the dpkg command with am apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.  In my case, the command said nothing to be done, and the base system seemed fine via ssh, but kde was totally useless for me until I added in the nvidia ppa and installed the 352 driver.
<amichair> marktaff: sounds like you finished the unpacking stage at least... schestowitz crashed in the middle of that
<marktaff> amichair: it's been a long frustrating day, but I seem to recall it locking up about 80% of the way through unpacking.  I could be wrong though. :-)
<schestowitz> that's what happened to me
<schestowitz> about 80%
<schestowitz> while going through the already-downloaded packages
<amichair> marktaff, schestowitz: please do report the bug with the stacktrace... so it will be fixed before I try to upgrade :-)
<marktaff> yeah, the downloading only took me about 4 minutes (big pipe).
<marktaff> amichair: lol, the system was too hosed at that point for a trace.
<amichair> marktaff: maybe you'll find it in the logs, where schestowitz found it
<amichair> in /var/log/dist-upgrade
<marktaff> lemme check
<schestowitz> roy@ted:/var/log/dist-upgrade$ tail -n 200 main.log
<schestowitz> see what broke it
<schestowitz> maybe it's the same for both of us
<schestowitz> apt-get now stopped at the same package that got it stopped when the gui was running "Setting up libsane-common (1.0.25+git20150528-1ubuntu2) ..."
<schestowitz> and it asks a question, maybe the GUI could not handle a dialogue
<amichair> schestowitz: I actually had that theory, but kept it to myself :-)
<schestowitz> when the windows froce is saud lib-sane
<amichair> it's supposed to handle some dialogs, but maybe something there wasn't standard
<schestowitz> I assume the scanning crap, with some dll in there
<schestowitz> Configuration file '/etc/sane.d/dll.conf'
<schestowitz>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<schestowitz> quite an irregular question after that
<schestowitz> so maybe we found a likely culprit here
<amichair> the diff dialog?
<schestowitz>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<schestowitz>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<schestowitz>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<schestowitz>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<schestowitz>       Z     : start a shell to examine the situation
<schestowitz> So... a bit irregular, I guess
<amichair> yeah, that's actually standard I think
<schestowitz> maybe the python front end thing couldn't render that as a window, at least that's my wild guess
<amichair> when it an't decide if it should overwrite your custom configuration files with the (newer) default ones
<amichair> the gui is supposed to handle that (it did in previous upgrades)
<amichair> but obviously there's a bug... maybe some character changed and threw the whole thing off
<amichair> I wonder if marktaff hit the same bug with the same package
<schestowitz> let's wait for input, just tweeted a gentle warning about this because it seems as though I'm not the only one encountering this
<Yato> So, I have a problem. Display scaling isn't working properly for me.
<Yato> 1) if it isn't a round number, it appears like it just ignores it
<Yato> 2) it won't apply to window decorations
<marktaff> I haven't found any errors in the logs yet.
<Yato> any tips?
<schestowitz> marktaff: what's the last line in that log file?
<schestowitz> tail -n 5  /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<arist0v> hello, i have an issue with my kubuntu, my Xorg process have a massive memory usage and i can'T find why and how to stop it!
<schestowitz> arist0v: I had this issue in kubuntu 15.04
<schestowitz> which one are you on?
<amichair> well since he continued the update later, maybe it's not the last line anymore, or not in that file but in the dated archived logs
<arist0v> schestowitz, LTS
<schestowitz> 14.04 then
<schestowitz> sounds like it's potentially a graphics driver issue
<arist0v> i have read somewhere to disable kde-plasma i tried it but didn'T work
<amichair> schestowitz: I'll be back a bit later - good luck! (and don't forget to report the bug :-) )
<schestowitz> yeah, if I can get stronger confirmation that it's the dialogue thing that crashed the upgrader and at which point
<schestowitz> will run 'apt-get install -f' later
<amichair> schestowitz: if it says there's nothing left to do, you should be good to go
<schestowitz> dbus-daemon has been upgraded from a version with incompatible configuration.
<schestowitz> New configuration will be loaded after the next reboot.
<marktaff> I have 2 files, one set was archived into a folder w/today's date--that one ends in "2015-10-22 10:31:26,296 DEBUG enabling apt cron job"
<schestowitz> reboot, fingers crossed
<marktaff> examining, looks like the archived one is for 14.10-->15.04 which worked ok.
<andrea742> buonasera a tutti
<marktaff> https://goo.gl/B4JuF5 this is the end of the log up the upgrade to 15.10 where it quit.  It doesn't seem to note any obvious errors, to me.
 * marktaff crosses fingers
<arist0v> schmidtm, i just try to update my graphic driver but when i did it, i X won'T start
<arist0v> schmidtm, sorry wasn'T for you
<superfluffypunch> I managed to fix my desktop
<superfluffypunch> had to manually re-set everything
<superfluffypunch> I have another problem though
<superfluffypunch> long boot time
<superfluffypunch> It takes kubuntu minutes to boot and this started after I installed kali linux
<superfluffypunch> I think this is an issue of UUID for the swap partition not matching
<excalibr> Does 15.10 still have traces of kde4?
<newguy> Hey! Having trouble using the partition tool with the new Kubuntu release. Can anyone help?
<excalibr> what do you need help with
<newguy> Trying to create new partitions while keeping an LVM volume on the same disk. When I click "install now", it tells me it's going to format the LVM volume as swap.
<newguy> even though I never touch the LVM volume in the partition tool
<newguy> this is during installation btw
<newguy> It does the same thing if I create my partitions before starting the installer, and just select the mount points during installation; it tells me it's going to format the LVM volume as swap!
<excalibr> That's weird. Do you have a swap partition?
<newguy> Yup. Right now the disk looks like: Boot - ext4 - swap - empty space - LVM
<newguy> Although the installer doesn't recognize LVM, it just shows sda4 (unknown)
<anabain> Hi, I need some help on apt stuff. I'm currently running a 14.10 box and it seems that something has been broken, as I can't make apt-get update work properly. It starts skipping http:// URLs and ends with an error message about being unable to download.
<excalibr> Hmm I dont mess much with lvm before so Im out of my depth here. But dont you need lvm2 package to be installed first
<excalibr> newguy, ^
<newguy> "The following partitions are going to be formatted: LVM VG vms, LV Studio as swap LVM VG vms, LV Studio as swap partition #3 of SCSI3(0,0,0) (sda) as swap"
<TJ-> Everything as swap!?
<newguy> no, just the VGs
<newguy> but I'm trying to get the installer to not format these as swap
<newguy> *LVs
<TJ-> newguy: does it repeat the "LVM VG vms, LV Studio as swap" twice, as well as "partition #3 of SCSI... as swap" ?
<anabain> I'm also unable to uninstall nfs-common. It's a bug in 14.10 but there's no solution (at least I haven't been able to find it). People say move to 15.10 and don't use systemd in 14.10. But I'm obviously stuck because I can't do anything with apt. Any ideas?
<newguy> sorry, typo cause I couldn't copy-paste, it lists the two LVs I have in partition; the second is LV Windoze
<newguy> LVM VG vms, LV Studio as swap LVM VG vms, LV Windoze as swap partition #3 of SCSI3(0,0,0) (sda) as swap
<TJ-> newguy: so it seems to be thinking 3 seperate block devices need to be created as swap
<TJ-> newguy: Are you assigning any of those in the partitioner?
<Mamarok> anabain: 14.10 has reached its Endo of Life already, it's not LTS
<newguy> no partitions are assigned by me except the ext4 root partition, but i just noticed it has the /dev/mapper entries listed as swap for some reason
<Mamarok> anabain: so you have no other choice than to upgrade, and IIRC you need to upgrade to 15.04, then you can upgrade to 15.10
<newguy> just noticed the "do not use this partition" option, would selecting this for everything do thr trick?
<Fritigern> anabain: Support for 14.10 (Utopic) ended with the release of 15.10 (Wily). Canonical deleted the Utopic repos. See for yourself: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<newguy> I feel like that should be the default...
<Mamarok> Fritigern: I already said just that...
<Mamarok> and the support for 14.10 ended in July already, not just now
<TJ-> newguy: yes, but that should be the default. You need to find out why partman (the underlying tool) is incorrectly detecting those block devices as swap - it infers there's a swap signature in them
<Fritigern> Not exactly that. I added detail.
<newguy> sorry, Mamarok I must have missed that
<anabain> Ok, then. I'll have to give 15.10 a try. I had serious problems the last time I tried to upgrade. That's why I'm using the obsolete 14.10.
<Fritigern> Wily is more stable for me than Vivid was. I've been running Wily since a few weeks and I am happy.
<Mamarok> anabain: not sure you can upgrade to 15.10 from 14.10, you probably have to go through 15.04
<anabain> I hope so, Fritigern
<anabain> Thanks Mamarok.
<Fritigern> And yes, you will have to go through 15.04,
<marktaff> anabain: 14.10 has been EOL'd.  You need to upgrade to at least 15.04 to keep getting updates.  If all you want is 14.10 packages with no more security updates, you need to point your sources to the new locations for the deprecated packages.
<Mamarok> marktaff: seriously, do you read what others say? you are the thrid now to say the same thing, not really helping more
<marktaff> chill, scoll button on mouse locked up.
<newguy> each LV is used as a KVM disk. not sure how KVM formats vdisk volumes, but it likely includes a swap partition. im just worried that it's telling me it wants to reformat the whole LV rather than just leave it alone
<Mamarok> marktaff: scroll button not needed in this particular case, open your eyes :)
<Mamarok> anyway, off to bed, you are way enough to know how to give help
<newguy> cool, going through all the existing partitions and selectiong "do not use" seems to do the trick
<newguy> except the ones I want to mount, of course "P
<marktaff> anabain: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ use this url in your sources if you choose not to update to 15.04 or 15.10. Note you won't get any security updates though.
<anabain> thanks marktaff
<marktaff> yw. this links has more info: http://ask.xmodulo.com/404-not-found-error-apt-get-update-ubuntu.html  this way you can solve the problem at hand, then upgrade when you have time. :-)
#kubuntu 2015-10-23
<Double0negative> Has anyone else found 15.10 to be extremtly unstable
<loki_> Hi all.
<loki_> Can someone here reccomend some good easy reading about sym-links?  I'm trying to make a sym link for apt-get so that it uses apt-fast instead :)
<loki_> thanks in advance :)
<TJ-> loki_: "man ln"
<loki_> ohhh thank you so much :)
<loki_> TJ-: would this work ?  http://pastebin.com/Vq6t1SjD
<TJ-> loki_: that points a symbolic link /usr/sbin/apt-fast to the executable /usr/bin/apt-get
<loki_> I think I believe that's what I am trying to accomplish.
<TJ-> loki_: I think you wanted it the opposite way about. Remember to back-up the current apt-get executable so it isn't wiped out, best to use dpkg-divert for that
<loki_> than k you for taking the time to explain this.. I am reading.. but this is very new territory for me :)  what exactly does dpkg-divert  do exactly in Layman's terms :)
<loki_> TJ-: so this would then be proper?   ln -s /usr/sbin/apt-fast /usr/bin/apt-get
<loki_> and I can just copy apt-get and save it in another directory?
<TJ-> loki_: Yes, or use the system's own manager for that with "dpkg-divert --local --divert /usr/bin/apt-get.real --rename /usr/bin/apt-get"
<loki_> Thank you again for your time.. and help :)
<mparillo> Since the use case is for commands, would an alias be closer than a symbolic link? http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/aliases.html
<Double0negative> Anyone else having stability problems with 15.10?
<mparillo> Not for me. It has been much better than 15.04 for me ever since the first alpha
<discipline> I can't find in Google a way to disable suspend when the laptop is plugged in the AC power for Kubuntu 15.04, does anyone know? :S
<gordie> hey guys
<denza242> discipline: left click the battery icon
<denza242> 'configure power saving"
<gordie> new to kubuntu
<denza242> gordie: bottom right corner
<denza242> there should be an icon
<denza242> which looks somewhat like a battery
<discipline> denza242: I have already changed that, disabled the "Suspend Session", yet still it suspended when unattended
<discipline> but thanks for the input...
<discipline> denza242: to be clear, I disabled the suspend session in the "On AC power" tab
<denza242> discipline: oh uh
<denza242> discipline: like
<denza242> blargh
<denza242> i can't think of anything
<denza242> sorry
<discipline> it's ok, it's cool, I just wanted to leave something compiling while I slept
<discipline> but... no go :|
<excalibr> discipline, which laptop model
<discipline> excalibr: toshiba, c55e, AMD Video Card with Catalyst drivers, AMD CPU, kernel "3.19.0-30-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 2 22:08:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<denza242> hmm
<denza242> skanlite isn't working
<denza242> I skan a thing but when the save dialogue pops up
<denza242> "no file found" or something
<denza242> hang on
<denza242> ah figured it out
<denza242> it can't do 6400 DPi
<Avihay_work> sigh, upgraded two computers to 15.04 lately, no internet connectivity, one has a realtek adapter and one has an intel athros thingy, both are, or rather were very common
<hateball> There is no such thing as "Intel athros"
<Avihay_work> I'm wondering if someone had the same expiriance, and how is it in 15.10
<hateball> it's either Intel, or it's Atheros
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Avihay_work> morning
<hateball> Realtek is always awful so that's not really news. Intel usually works just fine.
<hateball> Atheros is also awful, but tends to work better than Realtek at least
<hateball> All in my experience, obviously
<hateball> Avihay_work: If you have the chipsets handy we could perhaps solve the issues
<svend-ev> Good morning
<Avihay_work> pressure, work, can't, thanks for the offer though, came mostly to whine cause 15.04 took my cheese, and see if i'm the only one, and if 15.10 will help
<Avihay_work> hateball: ^
<gorilych> hello! Can somebody tell me where to file a bug for custom hotkeys stop working?
<Avihay_work> and my usb drive is stuck at home, so I can't even try to upgrade
<hateball> !bug | gorilych
<ubottu> gorilych: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<gorilych> great, thanks!
<gorilych> btw, how to debug this issue with hotkeys stop working? I set CapsLock to change keyboard layout and it works for a while, but after this pressing CapsLock starts toggling big letters
<afsdfv> hi
<afsdfv> HI i said
<howlymowly> hi everyone...  short question: i am trying to install kubuntu on an Acer Aspire R3-471T  laptop with win10 problem is: I get to the install screen where I can put in the name of the system as well as choose the language but when I click continue it shows the mouse pointer turns into a waiting symbol and thats it ...  nothing else happens. I can still minimize the window though...  any idea whats going on here?
<howlymowly> (I use a kubuntu 15.10 installed on an USB stick. I already used the same stick to install the same kubuntu version on other computers ...)
<yossarianuk> congrats on 15.10 !
<yossarianuk> will these fixes for 5.4.3 be in the normal repos for 15.10 (without PPA?) -> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/10/looking-at-some-crashers-fixed-this-week/
<yossarianuk> kubuntu definitely had the more exciting release this time... (as opposed to Ubuntu)
<nora99> Hi! I just installed Kubuntu (Ubuntu version 15.10, Plasma version 5.4.2, OS-Type 64-bit, Kernel Version 4.2.0-16-generic) and am having problems when I first login after booting.
<nora99> basically it takes about 2-3 minutes until I can click anything at all
<nora99> Any ideas what i can do ?
<nora99> I've done update and dist-upgrade
<hateball> nora99: I recall there is some bug... somewhere. You can disable the splash screen and it should work
<howlymowly> nora99:   i think I have the same bug ;)  it takes hours until I can do anything ...
<nora99> haha, then i should be happy with the 2-3 minutes O_o
<nora99> I'll try it with disabling the splash screen
<nora99> or should i remove it fully?
<hateball> You can just disable it in the options
<hateball> iirc there is some service that waits/hangs, which causes the splash to remain
<hateball> I'll see if I can find the proper bug
<mparillo> I wonder if it is a side-effect of fixing: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<mparillo> I have noticed my boot taking a bit longer (not 2-3 minutes), but it is worth it to me as it appears (more testing required) to have also fixed this won't fix bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<nora99> alright, disables the splash screen, rebooting now
<nora99> thx guys
<nora99_> hm, no that didn't solve it.
<nora99_> I have the following behaviour: I login after booting or a reboot, then I can't klick anything. But if i do alt + space and open e.g. firefox or a console, everything works
<nora99_> if i don't do that it takes a few minutes
<nora99_> any ideas?
<nora99> so, yeah
<nora99> so no ideas?
<nora99> no suggestions?
<nora99> as to what else i could try?
<hateball> nora99: check what you've got autostarting, if there's anything there that might stall
<hateball> Sadly there is no standard user-space logging facility, that would be nice for situations like these
<jubo2> what should I try to get Kubuntu15.10 working with sounds
<yossarianuk> jubo2: try checking the mixer device/volume
<jubo2> I'm still suspecting the audio devices not being detected and correctly shown in System Settings is something to do with the old settings found in the old /home partition that I mounted upon install
<lordievader> jubo2: Didn't you exclude that yesterday?
<jubo2> lordievader: I am suspecting that the audio is not working because the installer mounted /home partition too early and got the broken settings from there
<jubo2> I dunno what I should do
<lordievader> jubo2: You could pull up a live-usb and see if it works in there.
<jubo2> lordievader: already tried that
<jubo2> lordievader: the audio was correctly detected by the Live-CD
<lordievader> Interesting, was this an upgrade?
<jubo2> but if I install without the /home and get the sounds to work that way they will likely break as soon as I mount the old /home
<jubo2> lordievader: no, clean install
<lordievader> jubo2: Try your theory, I'd say.
<jubo2> The I just need to copy all the .dotfiles and .dotdirs over the old /home and only then remount
<hateball> so remove the sound settings in your ~/ then?
<lordievader> Or that.
<jubo2> hateball: yeah. what files / dirs I need to remove?
<hateball> jubo2: I am not on plasma 5 now, dont know if they have moved elsewhere
<hateball> on 4.x it's ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc among others
<hateball> but kmix is not needed in 5 so I guess there is some plasma-pa or other config
<lordievader> You also want to remove alsa and pulseaudio's config. But I have no idea where those are kept.
<jubo2> I see also phonondevicerc
<jubo2> that's something to do with the audio
<jubo2> I gonna reinstall without mounting the old /home partition and see what happens
<jubo2> wasting only 20 minutes if it doesn't work out
<jubo2> off to reinstall
<gpe> hi, I wonder someone knows a way to setup kget to download without asking for location every time
<hateball> gpe: I dont use it, but the manual suggests you can setup default directories
<gpe> yes, the manual seems a bit "light". It is asking for regular expression to setup the groups
<juboxi> Hello again. Reinstalling the Kubuntu15.10 without mounting the old /home partition and the audio is automatically correctly detected and shown in System Settings
<juboxi> So it seems I just need to nuke all the sound settings from the old /home before install and that way I could have a working system with my old /home in place
<jubo2> hold on.. how about I copy the current sound settings to the old /home partition over the broken ones, reinstall and hope for best
<jubo2> there are no kmixrc or kmixctlrc in my ~/.kde/share/config (!)
<hateball> as I said, I am on 4.x on this machine
<jubo2> yeah. kmix is not installedso no settings there
<hateball> things are likely in some other place in 5
<jubo2> Anyone know where the sound configs are in Plasma5 ?
<TJ-> jubo2: on 15.10 I find "~/.config/kmixrc"
<jubo2> TJ-: thanks.. just noticed the same thing
<hateball> that should only matter if you're actually using kmix tho, I'd think
<hateball> and that is not needed in 15.10
<lordievader> I'd really look for any ALSA or PA config files.
<lordievader> Thought it was .asound.conf and .pulseaudio (they aren't there by default)
<TJ-> It was created by something; not sure what. I use ALSA/Pulseaudio with 2 sound devices without problems, but I've seen that jubo2 has been having extended issues with that
<lordievader> Same here, one internal card, one networked. No problems.
<lordievader> Relatively little custom config (none in the home dir for as far as I am aware)
<TJ-> jubo2: did you try creating a new user and comparing the config for that user with the broken user profile? Or does a new user suffer the same fate (which points to a system-wide issue) ?
<sebastian> guten tag
<Guest76677> kann mir jemand bei conky helfen
<jubo2> I removed the kmixer files from the ~/.kde/share/config
<jubo2> Anyone have any ideas what sound config files I should also move away to get the installer to detect the HW right and not reading the old broken settings
<lordievader> jubo2: 23-13:22 < lordievader> Thought it was .asound.conf and .pulseaudio (they aren't there by default)
<jubo2> my old /home partition seems to have both ~/.kde/share/config and ~/.config
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jubo2> oh yeah..
<jubo2> Now I figure out
<jubo2> I booted to Kubuntu14 for a week and that has Plasma4 so it created settings for that
<BluesKaj> seems sasl connection on freenode fails on Konverstion
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<jubo2> I installed clean Kubuntu15.10 and the audio works
<jubo2> so my theory that it reads some broken settings during setup if the old /home partition is mounted upon install time
<jubo2> ... seems to be correct
<BluesKaj> did you wipe your old /home ?
<jubo2> Now I'm trying to move all the old and broken audio settings away so the installer would detect the cards right
<jubo2> BluesKaj: no, just didn't tell the installer to mount it
<jubo2> this way the audio works like a charm
<jubo2> but I would like to keep my old /home partition
<jubo2> so I try to remove any audio settings from the /oldhome I have temporarily mounted now
<BluesKaj> don't think the old home partition has anytgig to do with alsa and pulseaudio, jubo2, now you'll notice that pulseaudio is reinstalled on 15.10 by default
<BluesKaj> anything
<jubo2> BluesKaj: The only thing I did different in this install was not to mount the /home
<jubo2> and audio works like a charm
<jubo2> So I want the installer to create sound settings from clean scratch but keep all the other apps settings and naturally my files
<BluesKaj> like I said you now have pulseaudio again, that's probly why it works
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio usually works , but I don't need it so i don't use it ...however, a lot of audio drivers rely on pulse now
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm glad your audio works for you, but I maintain it has nothing to do with your /home
<jubo2> BluesKaj: the difference between a clean install and an install dirtied by some lingering old verbed up configs is that in clean I see the devices correctly in System Settings instead of just "default"
<jubo2> BluesKaj: It has
<jubo2> I have tested this now once
<jubo2> if I mount the /home partition during installation I get broken system, if I don't I get functioning system
<BluesKaj> well I don't , I always mount it and I end up with a new alsa and pulseaudio plus config files, and the audio always works, the I proceed to purge pulse
<BluesKaj> then
<jubo2> I installed JACK on the old system
<jubo2> that prlly messed up the settings
<jubo2>  how about I move all the config dirs away and manually copy the few configs I need to retain.. like konversationrc ?
<jubo2> whatcha figure BluesKaj?
<jubo2> I mean move the configs away. Install with mounting /home and hoping it will write clean settings
<jubo2> I try. Back in 25 mins
<BluesKaj> jubo2, I don't fool with old configs on new OSs that's why I mount the /home dir
<juboxi> Nope. No audio devices in System Settings
<jubo2> I moved the ~/.settings and ~/.kde out of the way but the installer still found some old muck that stopped it from correctly detecting the cards
<TJ-> jubo2: have you looked for clues in ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/syslog, and others?
<TJ-> jubo2: when you say "the installer found ..." do you really mean, "after installation and rebooting a log-in using the old /home/$USER/ directory fails to show audio devices" ?
<jubo2> TJ-: I mean that the cards aren't shown right in the System Settings
<jubo2> and no audio is available
<jubo2> I think I want to install 100% clean. Mount the old /home partition and physically copy my files and the configs that are fine
<jubo2> but I don't have enough spare space to do that
<TJ-> jubo2: OK, so it isn't an *installer* issue, it's an issue with the working user environment post-install.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, you probly have 2 /home dirs. one in /, now that you didn't set a mountpoint for your original /home, there's one on that old home partition as well
<hateball> assuming you have *some* spare space you could shrink current /home, create new partition and install to that, then move over stuff, resizing partitions as you go
<jubo2> BluesKaj: currently the old /home partition was mounted in the installer
<hateball> Terribly tedious work tho
<jubo2> I have 555GB network attached storage at this one place so I can use that
<lordievader> jubo2: Do you have alsa or pa configs in your home dir?
<TJ-> jubo2: why not manually stop the pulseaudio sound-server once logged in, then start it in the foreground with full debug/verbosity and see if it reveals what it is doing? You could also run it under 'strace' to check which files it accesses
<BluesKaj> nothing tedious about it just use the manual partyitioning and install to / and setting the /home mountpoint ...qiuite simple really
<jubo2> BluesKaj: but setting the /home mount point leads to broken audio
<jubo2> I gonna install 100% clean and somehow move my user files over
<BluesKaj> it doesn't here
<TJ-> jubo2: sounds like an ALSA/JACK inherited config issue
<BluesKaj> is your /homne ona different dribe or some such?
<BluesKaj> drive
<jubo2> TJ-: you are likely right in that
<TJ-> jubo2: you did say you had the old system using Jack didn't you?
<jubo2> BluesKaj: nope.. just a partition on the only disk
<jubo2> TJ-: I had it
<jubo2> then I broke all audio on it
<TJ-> jubo2: OK, I'd investigate the user-specific Jack config files, and ALSA too
<jubo2> then I mounted the /home dir onto Kubuntu14 and now I got really weird configs I fugre
<BluesKaj> jack is for semi-pros , it's abitch to setup and it's really only for recording etc
<BluesKaj> remove/purge jack
<TJ-> jubo2: first thing I'd do to try to reduce the footprint of the possibilities, is "mv ~/.config ~/.config.old && ~/.local ~/.local.old"
<jubo2> TJ-: I moved the .config and the .kde but still I get broken audio
<TJ-> jubo2: typo... s/&&/&& mv/
<jubo2> I'm looking at the JACK files
<BluesKaj> there's your problem
<lordievader> jubo2: That is what I was asking several times, do you have alsa/pa config in your home dir? (.asoundrc/.pulseaudio/*)
 * BluesKaj backs off for now .... too many cooks in the audio kitchen ...have at it gents, I've had enough of this mess anyway
<nfk|laptop> after upgrading to 15.10 i noticed that for example gfortran is no longer in the repos, am i missing something?
<jubo2> lordievader: there is .asoundrc
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, delete that
<jubo2> and what.. reboot?
<jubo2> reinstall?
<lordievader> jubo2: Ah, what is it's contents?
<jubo2> I moved it to .asoundrc-old
<nfk|laptop> if you have .pulse or .config/pulse/ those go too
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, you do not need it, delete it
<jubo2> I already moved .pulse to .pulse old
<nfk|laptop> finally get rid of jack config as well
<nfk|laptop> then reboot, if that does not help, you either missed something or your system config is broken
<nfk|laptop> that is config files under /etc
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, basically it should just work, any config is only a risk that may make stuff break
<nfk|laptop> current versions of jack and pulse should be aware of each other enough to work together fine
<nfk|laptop> and alsa is just there in below the surface
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, btw, you MUST do pulse stuff when pulseaudio is not running
<nfk|laptop> you can do that with pulseaudio -k
<jubo2> cant see any relevant configs in /etc
<nfk|laptop> and then ps aux| grep pulse to make sure it's not automaticlally restarted
<jubo2> I'ma reboot now and see what happens
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, they are there, don't touch them
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, you did read what i said, right?
<jubo2> no pulse running
<nfk|laptop> if pulseauido is running it will upon exit write config anew
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> I reboot
<nfk|laptop> and it's autostarted by smart enough applications
<juboxi> success!
<jubo2> it was the .asoundrc in mah home dir I think
<jubo2> that was missing the thing up
<nfk|laptop> so it works? good to hear that
<jubo2> yeah
<nfk|laptop> now, would someone know what's wrong with fortran?
<jubo2> I see if I can return konversation settings
<lordievader> nfk|laptop: According to [1] it should have been built and in the repos. [1] https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-defaults
<lordievader> !info gfortran wily
<ubottu> gfortran (source: gcc-defaults (1.144ubuntu1)): GNU Fortran 95 compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<nfk|laptop> lordievader, yeah, but i get
<jubo2> Yeah.. looking food now
<nfk|laptop> E: Package 'gfortran' has no installation candidate
<lordievader> nfk|laptop: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy gfortran'?
<nfk|laptop> lordievader, it was the server, i was using the local server
<jubo2> Big thanks to you nfk|laptop
<nfk|laptop> but apparently the shit is acting up
<Simonious> so grep --exclude='*.min* XMLHttpRequest * -r | grep voltage > voltage2 is taking WAY longer than grep -r XMLHttpRequest * | grep voltage > voltage  the first one finished at 90k, the 2nd one is at 33G and growing, wth?  I'm supposed to be excluding files on the second one..  (yes I'm in the same path).
<Simonious> oh.. forgot the 2nd ' when retyping here on the exclude..  but I used it in the command.
<nfk|laptop> phew, i'm saved from overtime
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, others were already giving you the correct advice
<nfk|laptop> it would have worked out anyway
<jubo2> nfk|laptop: true
<jubo2> Thanks BluesKaj and lordievader for your help in my conundrum
<jubo2> Next year will be 20 yrs using GNU/Linukka.. maybe I learn this stuff one day
<BluesKaj> jubo2, yw, but next time tell helpers everything you've done with your audio setup including apps like jack or any other situation you have
<jubo2> BluesKaj: yeah..
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I had PulseAudio -> ALSA -> JACK bridging activated.. for a little while
<nfk|laptop> which is completely wrong
<nfk|laptop> wherever you learned about that was terribly wrong
<nfk|laptop> pulseaudio for years now will automatically release the audio device if it detects jack running and then connect to jack as a client
<nfk|laptop> and JACK in fact is also sitting on top of ALSA
<nfk|laptop> so you had PA -> ALSA - > Jack -> alsalib -> kernel ALSA there
<nfk|laptop> and you can make it worse
<nfk|laptop> i remember seeing audio stack diagrams running in circles before PA even existed
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, btw, for alsa applications to work you probably would have also had to have ALSA emulation -> PA -> some ALSA wizardry -> Jack -> libalsa -> kernel ALSA
<jubo2> nfk|laptop: you can really verb up your ears and your stereo if you mess around with a potential loop on high-power PA and a microphone
<jubo2> like..
<nfk|laptop> the alternative would have been PA to connect to dmix but not only is that terrible i'm not sure if anything passing for current PA would even accept such config
<jubo2> Totally Anti-Disney on 'em
<nfk|laptop> it shouldn't, IMO
<jubo2> nfk|laptop: I think I can get what I want in ALSA now that it's up
<nfk|laptop> jubo2, you shouldn't be wanting anything from it, other than to stay out of your life
<jubo2> I think I want HW mixer but too poor due to capitalist no gib job
<nfk|laptop> there is no such thing as HW mixer unless you splurge a lot
<nfk|laptop> for the past 25 years most audio hardware has had no hardware mixing
<nfk|laptop> *PC audio hardware
<lordievader> Configuring ALSA yourself is hell, just let PA do it for you.
<jubo2> Rackfuls of shiny metal boxed things with lots of nice leds blinking. Can has?
<nfk|laptop> no idea
<nfk|laptop> if you're talking about receivers, perhaps
<nfk|laptop> but you'd basically need to have per application wiring then
<nfk|laptop> since receivers are meant to receive input from various devices
<jubo2> I think I want radio/tv/studio vocational training
<nfk|laptop> i don't have any, fyi
<nfk|laptop> and you're against some serious competition anyway
<jubo2> kids: turning the monitor feed onto the loudspeaker system can hurt your ears and your stereo set
<jubo2> so think where you place your mic on your computer table and where not in relation to the loudspeakers, mmkay?
<jubo2> No need to wonder why getting the really hurt your ears settings in consumer electronics is made difficult or impossible
<lordievader> jubo2: You created a feedback loop?
<yossarianuk> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/jonathan-riddell-stands-down-as-release-manager-of-kubuntu/
<jubo2> lordievader: not yet
<jubo2> but I can do it from Ardour4.2
<jubo2> once I get to installing that
<TJ-> yossarianuk: Yes, and its likely Harald will quit too
<BluesKaj> so I wonder who's going to take charge of Kubuntu 16.04
<Pici> you!
<t-reverse> what are the system requirements for 15.10 anyone? recommended hard disk space etc.
<BluesKaj> Pici, no I'm serious, anyone in mind?
<TJ-> Depends if someone wants to step up for it; it is a lot of work
<yossarianuk> t-reverse: this is for ubuntu (and probably fairly old) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<yossarianuk> TJ-: its sad really as Kubuntu is a really good distro...
<yossarianuk> Its not like you can just switch to debian stable and get plasma5...
<yossarianuk> last time I looked there was no plasma5 even in SID...
<TJ-> yossarianuk: Yes; I've been considering getting involved the past 4 months but didn't/don't want to waste the effort if the flavour peters out. I'm also of the same view as J.R. regarding Canonical
<BluesKaj> I  prefer kde4 and plasma 4 over this so called advance...to me it's a regression since so many of my fav features are gone
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: I cannot imagine going back to kde4 now....
<yossarianuk> have you tried latest version /
<BluesKaj> to each his own, but I'm keeping 14.04 around
<A|F|S> The new version is awesome
<A|F|S> :)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I've testing 15.10 since december
<BluesKaj> been
<yossarianuk> September ?
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: By 16.04 i'm sure kde/plasma/whereveritscalled will be refined enough .... (if kubuntu still exists...)
<BluesKaj> oops since may, I'm always testing the dev release
<yossarianuk> ive been running it for over a month - really liking it.
<yossarianuk> the desktop generally seems snappier than previous plasma/kde releases..
<BluesKaj> like I said , to each his own, but there are still some problems
<TJ-> I've found lots of critical regression, overall, between 14.04 and 15.10 though, which makes 15.10 hard to use for my standard configuration
<yossarianuk> not trying to make you leave kubuntu but the best KDE4 distro I have used is NeptuneOS.
<BluesKaj> the breeze theme doesn't do much for me for example
<yossarianuk> based on Debian stable, but more tuned for desktop use.
<yossarianuk> it has later kernel + later drivers (nvidia, etc) which makes it more useful
<yossarianuk> (for desktop)
<jubo2> Is there a preferred copyleft software for taking snapshots of partitions?
<yossarianuk> also has the BFS scheduler (and I believe fancy preload) which makes the desktop feel more responsive..
<BluesKaj> no drop down history dialog in krunner, no individual wallpapers for VDs etc etc
<yossarianuk> the wallpaper thing is annoying I'll give you that.
<BluesKaj> no configurable quicklaunch for the panel
<TJ-> jubo2: snapshots? 'dd' ?
<yossarianuk> jubo2: do you mean lvm snapshots ?
<TJ-> yossarianuk: I find the lowlatency kernel doesn't suffer desktop latency
<jubo2> TJ-: Oh yeah..
<jubo2> yeah..
<BluesKaj> takes the panel 45 secs to load after the dektop does
<BluesKaj> desktop even
<jubo2> TJ-: but wouldn't dd reproduce also all empty parts of the partition ?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I purged the underlying 'search' indexer to stop that
<TJ-> jubo2: yes. that's a snapshot. If you want an optimized image you'd need a file-system-aware tool
<BluesKaj> TJ-, it's disabled, you mean baloo?
<jubo2> TJ-: plus using dd wouldn't I need to worry about something changing in the partition?
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I forget now - when I first installed 15.10 I noticed something had a private mysqld running, so I purged all the packages
<yossarianuk> TJ-:  sorry it isn;t BFS - its BFQ i/o scheduler - either way it seems to make the desktop slightly more responsive.
<BluesKaj> TJ-, or do you mean the plasma search in systemsettings>search
<yossarianuk> jubo2: if you have LVM make a snapshot 100% size then dd the snapshot.
<BluesKaj> msyqld is probly akonadi server which i disable immediately after installation, TJ-
<TJ-> That's be it; I can't get my memory around the weird KDE codenames
<marco-parillo> Can't you get different wallpapers on each activity? What do virtual desktops do that activities do not?
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, I tried that in activities too, it worked to some extent but not the way i was used to with the pager
<BluesKaj> besides activities too clunky for my purposes
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: +1
<yossarianuk> totally agree.
<TJ-> I'm also disappointed that devs don't seem to pay attention to .xsession-errors; I see loads of obviously amateur mistakes causing silly warnings that are easily fixed
<BluesKaj> guess i don't get the point of activities advantages over virtual desktops, whatever they might be.
<jubo2> Plasma still does not have a "raise all little black screens to top of window stack"
<jubo2> I need to point and click 4 times
<yossarianuk> Ive only just seen that Mark Shuttleworth was the first patron of KDE - he's changed.......
<yossarianuk> if only he'd adopted kde instead of gnome/unity im sure desktop linux would have more users...
<jubo2> Desktop GNU/Linukka is a piece of nakki these days..
<jubo2> I installed friend Kubuntu14 and told him to "look for the little black window" and enter commands 'sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade' into it whenever he sees a bubble saying something about "security upgrades". That plus showed him where to find LibreOffice Writer
<jubo2> He's been a happy desktop GNU/Linukka user
<TJ-> I'd never guess 'little black window' meant a terminal! I thought you were referring to a modal dialog box
<denza242> jubo2: I just use muon update mangler
<jubo2> wuzzdat denza242?
<denza242> it's a frontend to apt-get upgrade i think
<BluesKaj> they're all part of the base dpkg syatem
<jubo2> better be good or it's a mess
<BluesKaj> system even
<jubo2> what should I do with a .bin file
<jubo2> I'm thinking 'sudo sh jdk8.bin' but the autocompletion ain't supporting this theory
<jubo2> trying to install a working copy of Android Studio
<TJ-> jubo2: do "file jdk8.bin" to find out what is in it
<TJ-> jubo2: likely a self-exracting shell executable
<jubo2> Already risked it and 'sudo sh'ed it
<denza242> i personally use the webupd8 PPA to get java
<TJ-> openJDK 8 is in the repos
<jubo2> I got the IBM Java, is that bad?
<jubo2> I reboot now. Thanks all who've contributed to this great OS
<Odur> Hmmm... Having trouble importing mail from a backup from kmail under 14.10 to kmail under 15.10. No mail gets imported?
<ejay> Guys, did they just shipped 15.10?
<ejay> If so - how broken it is in scale of 0-10 where 0 is Vista broken and 10 is Apple maps broken.
<Odur> ehmm... 5? :)
<Odur> Have not noticed any bad things yet, except I probably lost all local mail. But that is my own fault....
<ejay> Odur: hey, that's a great score for a plasma! In about a year we are gonna get something that will work. Great news.
<ejay> Boo, it looks like I'm on 15.10 already. So dissapointing. I was so hyped for new features and bug fixes.
<drleviathan> I just downloaded the 15.10 image over bittorrent.  I'll watch the news and if I don't hear of terrible disasters I'll try to install it in a week or two.
<jubo2> How do I make an exact copy of a directory and all it's subdirectories? 'cp -r ~/directory/* ~/anotherdirectory/.' ?
<jubo2> try and see?
<jubo2> I mean I see no harm in running that
<jubo2> except if it doesn't for some reason copy everything
<jubo2> and oh yeah.. need to 'mkdir anotherdirectory' first
<marco-parillo> jubo2: I believe that when you cp the target date will be the current date
<jubo2> marco-parillo: ok.. I don't mind that
<frank__> Hi, I just installed latest Kubuntu on my computer and install fcitx, however, I could not find where I can input chinese
<jubo2> frank__: sounds like you need an https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Input_method
<jubo2> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_input_methods_for_computers
<frank__> I installed fcitx, which shall have pinyin input for chinese, however, I do not know where I can add chinese input method. there is a config tool but it does not work
<jubo2> Cannot help you there frank__
<jubo2> frank__..
<frank__> Ok, thx
<jubo2> Have you seen the movie Calamari Union by Aki Kaurismäki.. it features few dozen characters named Frank
<BluesKaj> jubo2, not many Finnish movies make it to Canada
<frank__> in ubuntu, I can add chinese language in system setting.
<jubo2> BluesKaj: In a few years time we will have the Spotify of movies and TV series
<jubo2> 9.99€ / month
<BluesKaj> we have spotify I think
<frank__> but in Kubutu, the region setting does not have language support
<jubo2> that's my guess anyways
<jubo2> BluesKaj: and Spotify works in browser even if you cannot get the spotify repo to work
<BluesKaj> frank I think there's a kubuntu kylin image, but that's a totally chinese version I think
<skrite> hey all
<skrite> anyone have any issues upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10?
<BluesKaj> skrite, are you asking or want to share your issue?
<TJ-> skrite: You?
<marco-parillo> When I ran the upgrade, it worked, but I lost the icons on my favorites on the Applications Launcher
<marco-parillo> I simply removed them and re-added them and I had my icons.
<Odur> Strange... Can't connect to Hangouts in Telepathy no more.
<marco-parillo> Were you able to right before the upgrade? I saw something where Google seemed to say a client i wanted to use (sorry I forget which one) was 'insecure', and advised me to use their preferred one.
<Odur> Didn't upgrade. Fresh install (had 14.10 before)
<Odur> 2-factor authentication on Google. Looks OK when I enter password and code from SMS, but won't connect
<Odur> And I was able to connect before, yes
<amaroq> Is everybody ok?
<musca> Yes, it is a good day
<musca> at least for KDE
<EvilRoey> shadeslayer_:  I hope that Kubuntu stays strong into the future
<EvilRoey> shadeslayer_:  I saw your comment on kubuntu reddit
<amaroq> I'm ready for a kubuntu fork, lol..
<amaroq> Lets fork off
<EvilRoey> I feel like talking about forking or moving to other distributions detracts from the efforts of developers who are in this same very chat channel
<EvilRoey> *dismisses their efforts, rather
<EvilRoey> so I will talk here about sticking with and enjoying Kubuntu :)
<amaroq> #joke! : (
<EvilRoey> Riddell:  thank you so much for your hard work
<amaroq> Is Canonical getting evil or what?
<BluesKaj> amaroq, neglectful and uncaring maybe, but not evil
<amaroq> that'd be mark shuttleworth ultimately, or?
<amaroq> how can a company setup to support ubuntu also be neglectful and uncaring while believing to be acting with its raison d'etre for being?
<tsrct8> just used wubi to install kubuntu 12.10, dual boot with win 7.   how do i  find kubuntu updates?
<skrite> BluesKaj: just attempted, about to restart, will let you know :)
<BluesKaj> amaroq, it's KDE/plasma that he doesn't care about
<amaroq> I see; not caring for the entire family, tut tut...
<BluesKaj> wubi is not a dual boot tsrct8 , that's just kubuntu within a file on windows\
<genii> tsrct8: Two problems here: 12.10 has been End Of Life for a very long time now and if you installed that, it's actually faster to just install a newer version from scratch than to go through the process of updating EOL to EOL versions until you get to something currently still supported. The other issue is wubi installs
<BluesKaj> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> tsrct8,^
 * genii feeds BluesKaj coffee and cookies
<BluesKaj> thanks genii :-)
<tsrct8> better to install kubuntu in a partition??
<genii> tsrct8: Aboslutely
<genii> also, Absolutely
 * BluesKaj slides over some donuts to genii
 * genii munches
<BluesKaj> tsrct8, yes, Absolutely, much better:-)
<tsrct8> that would be kubuntu 15.10...
<genii> tsrct8: To get from 12.10 to a currently supported  version, you'd have to go 12.10 (EOL) to 13.04 ( which is also EOL) to 13.10 ( also EOL) to 14.04 (Yay, still supported!)
<genii> tsrct8: Your best move is to install 14.04 and then in April next year go directly from 14.04 to 16.04
<BluesKaj> best to burn a 14.04 and install it to it's own ext4 partition, tsrct8
<BluesKaj> yup, good advice genii
<BluesKaj> wll, I have leaves in my yard that need raking, BBL
<denza242> https://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Kubuntu-RM-Quits D:
<genii> denza242: That's better for #kubuntu-offtopic than here :)
<tsrct8> thx for helping, back to the install drawing board
<denza242> genii: oops, meant to post there
<denza242> #kubuntu is right above #kubuntu-offtopic
<danakil> hello, I'm trying to add a Google "web account" to my freshly upgrade Kubuntu 15.10. I have AIM, GaduGadu and so on... but no Google
<danakil> any idea please ?
<drleviathan> don't you access "Google" through a web browser? (e.g. firefox or chromium)
<danakil> well, of course I can go to gmail or google.com. I'm speaking of web account for Telepathy
<drleviathan> I see, you want to sign into an online chat system using your google account as authentication.  I dunno.
<danakil> ok, thank you
<marco-parillo> After you tried, have you checked your GMail in a browser? ISTR I got an e-mail from Google saying my security was deprecated or something.
<danakil> I can't try, I need to choose a provider to create an account. There are AIM, Yahoo and several others, but no google
<BluesKaj> yeah, using your browser after a new install always generates those security email notices, google, facebook etc after logging in to them
<denza242> BluesKaj: i think it's a different problem
<denza242> BluesKaj: see, when I set up KMail, it wouldn't let me send anything, since it was a "non secure app" to gsmtp
<denza242> you have to enable "non-secure apps" now
<denza242> (even then kmail doesn't work with gmail :(
<BluesKaj> denza242, guess I should have directed the reply to mparillo :-)
<BluesKaj> ok, back to raking
<skrite> upgrade went just fine.. however first login took a bit of time... guess it was sorting out the configs
<marco-parillo> Actually, you are not the first to notice it. Did the destop load well before the panel?
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, yes the panel takes around 45 secs toload after the desktop
<BluesKaj> it actually started thar behaviour with the Final daily, the day before the Official Release
<marco-parillo> I have my pet theory. I think when sitter fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805 it seemed to coincidently fix https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600 so I am happy that I do not need to re-enter my kwallet password every boot, but now it takes much longer.
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<bkovacs> So will Kubuntu live on without Johnathan?
<BluesKaj> bkovacs, we're quite sure someone step in to try to fill the void. Heard rumours to that effect, but no names yet
<bkovacs> Good to hear. I really enjoy Kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, I have kwallet disabled, but boot still takes much longer than last week's daily
<marco-parillo> There goes my pet theory
<BluesKaj> and akonadi and baloo as well
<BluesKaj> ok ,back to the yardwork, can't waste this glorious weather
<TJ-> BluesKaj: I'd be interested in seeing a pastebin of the ~/.xsession-errors to compare with one from my PC
<skrite> marco-parillo, yes
<skrite> bkovacs: i hope they keep up kubuntu also. i suppose i could install another distro on 16.04 or whatever, like ubuntu or somesuch and then apt-get kde
<squash> super useful stuff: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?69161-Booting-install-image-from-USB-stresults-in-busybox-unable-to-find-a-live-file-system
<bkovacs> True but I only need KDE and not another desktop enviroment with it's specific default apps,
<squash> not sure if the community forum hates me specifically or not :)
<skrite> bkovacs: indeed
<bkovacs> Rather just have KCD vs Ubuntu with KDE. than you have two sets of default apps
<bkovacs> Meant KDE
<rodolfojcj> hello
<rodolfojcj> greetings for everybody
<rodolfojcj> I've just updated last night to Kubuntu 15.10
<rodolfojcj> everything is working fine, but some minutes ago, suddenly, the monitor display was filled by horizontal lines, white lines most of them
<rodolfojcj> I hardly see the windows and text characters on the screen
<rodolfojcj> do you have an idea about what could be the reason?
<rodolfojcj> If I minimize and restore, or press Alt+Tab to recover focus on a given application window, that lines are "cleaned" and I can see most of the area of such application window
<rodolfojcj> ¿?
<Odur> Aaaaand another problem. cifs shares not mounting at boot anymore. Have to "sudo mount -a"
<Odur> same fstab as in 14.10
<TJ-> Sounds like a systemd issue
<Odur> Yeah... Spent 2 hours trying now, but no joy :/
<rodolfojcj> I suspended my PC and some seconds later powered it again and the while lines disappeared
<rattking> is the network up when it attempts to mount the cifs share?
<rodolfojcj> so "fixed" for now
<Odur> rattking: Probably not :)
<Odur> But how am I gonna delay that?
<TJ-> rodolfojcj: does the fstab entry have option _netdev ?
<TJ-> Odur ^^^^ sorry, typo
<rattking> when I hit that issue I ended up putting noauto in fstab and doing the mount later in boot
<rattking> that was years ago though, there may be a batter way now
<Odur> Isn't _netdev just for nfs shares? No matter, I've tried it and it didn't make any difference
<Odur> switched to nfs and same problem.... Well, I remember that some years ago i changed the order of a file in rc.<some number> when I hit this problem. I just can't remeber the file name...
<TJ-> Systemd figures out the correct order of units, usually quite well
<rattking> maybe you could make a systemd unit to do it and make it depend on After=network.target
<Odur> Hmm... maybe. I think I have to sleep on it. I'm new to systemd :P
<Odur> BTW, I tried nfs too, but it had the same problem
<Odur> My Plex server depends on those shares, so I'll have to solve this some how
 * sick_rimmit Woo Hoo Kubuntu 15.10 Wily installed and running.. YaY \o/
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: is this your first time running it?
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: No I've installed some of the Alpha, Beta's in a VM to test them
<sick_rimmit> But onto the metal of my machine, then yes this is the first time
<sick_rimmit> It's completely gorgeous
<clivejo> been using it for months, I guess the novelty has worn off
<syntroPi> are there any tricks involved when running kubuntu 15.10 amd64 in vbox 4.3.32? Any special requirements?
<sick_rimmit> syntroPi: You'll certainly want to install the Guest Additions
<sick_rimmit> Often to get that to compile the VB Kernel drivers, you'll need to apt-get install gcc
<syntroPi> yeah i installed from iso to ext4 in vbox, reboot hang so i had to kill it (pull the plug), well on first boot after kdm login the gui did just display a black screen, so i had to kill -9 Xorg to get a GUI. Just wondering if i did anything wrong
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm
<syntroPi> hmm on a clean install there is a vboxvideo 5.0.0 in the kernel loaded already. does the newer kernel/Xorg need vbox 5 instead of 4.3.32?
<sick_rimmit> Not sure what's happening there
<syntroPi> should i trash that module and get the correct version (4.3.32) compiled instead?
<sick_rimmit> Well I didn't try installing into VB 5.0
<lordievader> syntroPi: Is your host os Linux by any chance?
<syntroPi> yes ubuntu gnome 15.04
<syntroPi> x64 with proprietary nvidia
<syntroPi> im just thinking about switching to kde so i want to evaluate kubuntu in vbox first
<lordievader> syntroPi: Ah, then you can go the KVM route ;) I know Kubuntu Wily works in KVM.
<syntroPi> lordievader, is the gui snappy in virtual machine manager?
<lordievader> With the right settings, yes.
<sick_rimmit> Well I know it works in VB 4, well I installed the Daily Build on 20th Oct
<syntroPi> or are you using something else for kvm gui?
<sick_rimmit> and installed Guest Additions, and compiled VB Kernel modules
<lordievader> I usually use spice, but vnc does the job if you don't want spice.
<sick_rimmit> It all worked well
<syntroPi> sick_rimmit, for version 4?
<sick_rimmit> That was on x64 Dell with Intel GPU
<syntroPi> vbox 4.3.x?
<sick_rimmit> Yes Vbox 4.3.x that's right
<syntroPi> ok then i will first try that then
<sick_rimmit> I'm kicking about here in IRC for a while.. ;-)
<syntroPi> does kubuntu have an equivalent to synaptic on kde?
<sick_rimmit> Well Muon
<sick_rimmit> is our software center, it's really good
<syntroPi> not that muon discover right?
<sick_rimmit> Yes, that's right
<sick_rimmit> It's had a revamp
<syntroPi> so i need to install muon instead to get the full feature set?
<sick_rimmit> No Muon is installed out of the box
<sick_rimmit> and of course you can apt-get synaptic too if you want to
<syntroPi> hmm im rather searching for some gui tool where i can find exact package names
<syntroPi> like synaptic
<syntroPi> or maybe i dont understand muon gui yet
<sick_rimmit> OK, so installing synaptic will make you happy
<bprompt> syntroPi:    Muon is pretty much like a kde version of synaptics
<syntroPi> can i somehow activate full view of installed deb's in muon?
<syntroPi> when i click on installed i just get some fancy icons with names, but not the installed packages
<syntroPi> maybe im using it wrong?
<bprompt> heheh
<bprompt> syntroPi:   you're not using Muon Package Manager, you're likely using Muon Software Center, thus
<syntroPi> aah technical packages
<bprompt> syntroPi:     there are two Muon apps, the one that's pretty much just a kde version of synaptics, is Muon Package Manager
<syntroPi> hidden below that magick stick :P
<syntroPi> bprompt, can i install both of them at once?
<bprompt> syntroPi:    both are installed already
<bprompt> check your System Tools menu
<syntroPi> hmm from a terminal i cant launch muon, searching for muon on start menu just gets me thet "muon discover"
<sick_rimmit> No I don't see that
<syntroPi> ofc i could install synaptic but i would like to explore all kde solutions first
<sick_rimmit> quick apt-cache search muon finds
<sick_rimmit> muon - package manager for KDE
<sick_rimmit> This is not installed by default
<sick_rimmit> So it's an apt-get install if you want to try it ou
<sick_rimmit> t
<syntroPi> parallel to the discover thingy?
<syntroPi> ah thats better :))
<sick_rimmit> Yeah.. Now I have a Synaptic style package tool
<sick_rimmit> WoW!!
<sick_rimmit> 50349 packages available..
<sick_rimmit> I feel like a kid in the Candy Store
<syntroPi> i have 78081 :P
<mparillo> Aren't there three? Muon Update; Muon Discover, and plain old Muon? And plain old Muon is not installed by default.
<mparillo> Plain old Muon is like Apper, right?
<syntroPi> mparillo, seems to be like that
<mparillo> Or Octopi
<sick_rimmit> Oh wow!!
<syntroPi> i like that plain old muon thingy
<syntroPi> its neat
<sick_rimmit> Gqrx Software Defined Radio receiver..
<sick_rimmit> I have an RTL-SDR Dongle here..
<syntroPi> sick_rimmit, thats a lot of fun and consumes even more time ;)
<sick_rimmit> lol
<sick_rimmit> I'm installing it now tee hee :-D
<mparillo> Anybody ever use Okular to save fill-in PDFs? Sometimes it works, but for one tax state (grrrr) I need to keep Adobe on MS-Windows.
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: are you amateur radio?
<syntroPi> sick_rimmit, there is also http://gqrx.dk/ qt for quick fun
<VeryBewitching> mparillo: I don't remember ever having an issue doing that.
<mparillo> TY. Next tax season, I will try to do a better job of bug reporting, but IIRC Okular is really a wrapper for the same engine pretty much all Linux based PDF readers use.
<syntroPi> mparillo, afaik okular saves some annotations and such in an extra file... used it long time ago
<bprompt> hmmm    IIRC okular or kde uses libpoppler library, as opposed to what other readers use, I'd say all kde or QT based pdf readers use libpoppler
<syntroPi> i just remember renaming the original pdf makes it loose its state
 * bprompt uses qpdfview, multi-tab pdf viewer
<syntroPi> hmm after installing vbox guest additions 4.3.32 glxinfo says im running llvm pipe...
<syntroPi> can i somehow get native performance?
<syntroPi> ooh wow after rebooting kdm blings with a white screen every second
<syntroPi> not good
<syntroPi> maybe its not meant for vbox 4...?
<syntroPi> is that even kdm? whats it called?
<genii> You might want to make either lightdm or sddm the default instead of kdm
<syntroPi> genii, its not kdm its sddm and it seems to be broken now :-/
<mparillo> syntroPi: Yes, so when trying to send it back to a Windows user, it becomes a problem. bprompt: Yes, libpoppler rings a bell, and I think that is what evince used.
<bprompt> hmm
<syntroPi> yay first installation trashed already ... dangit
<mparillo> I used evince on Ubuntu before Unity drove me to Kubuntu ;-)
<syntroPi> should have made a snapshot before trying to fiddle with the guest additions
<bprompt> hehe
<th3s3_3y4s> Does the lightdm guest session start another x server?
<bprompt> mparillo:   I've used kde apps for a long while, I don't necessarily run kwin though, I run lxde, and run kde as well as qt and gtk apps
<syntroPi> i like what im seeing from kubuntu so far, though it seems to be a bit unstable still
<AndyMan1> Hi. In Kubuntu 15.10, Kate's Text Filter Plugin appears to still be missing. It looks like a patch was made for this in July: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347243, and I *think* it's there in Kate's source tagged at 15.08: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kate.git&a=tree&h=dad9965fb5ebcd7f27c7225bdc1b2544fdc96b04&hb=f7e8905912c130399b0195158941f544d565ed62&f=addons%2Ftextfilter Is this an...
<ubottu> KDE bug 347243 in plugin-pythonapi "text filter plugin missing from kate 5.0.0" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<AndyMan1> ...oversight for Kubuntu, or is it missing for some other reason?
<syntroPi> where does that vboxvideo preinstalled come from? linux-image-extra? cant deinstall that without deinstalling linux-image(-generic)... how do i get rid of vboxvideo.so on a clean install?
<syntroPi> i dont want to delete files from packages manually
<MichaelP> I use eog in all my kde plasma desktops.... I can grab the edge on all and drag to resize... Eog is missing that in kubuntu...
#kubuntu 2015-10-24
<MichaelP> syntroPi: did you search for it in package manager
<rodolfojcj> hello
<syntroPi> ooh nooo its again broken, it just seems it cant work with vbox 4.3.32 guest additions. maybe the 4.2 kernel needs at least vbox 5? Xorg 1.17? dang
<rodolfojcj> after updgrading to Kubuntu 15.10, I have had a problem with horizontal white lines appearing on my screen
<rodolfojcj> after reviewing the log files, I saw this message: "Resetting chip after gpu hang". I searched a little about it and it seems to be a bug with some Intel graphic cards/chipsets
<syntroPi> my login screen flickers bright white every second or so in virtualbox 4.3.32
<rodolfojcj> and my new Kubuntu system has Linux kernel 4.2.0-16. By fortune my system also has the Linux kernel version 3.19.0-31
<syntroPi> with the guest additions 5.0.0 (from clean install?) it wouldnt do that
<rodolfojcj> so I restarted my system with that previous kernel version and it's working fine :)
<rodolfojcj> in summary: my computer seems to work better with the older Linux kernel 3.x series
<Unknown_User> Stupid question. Why does mount -t tmpfs -o nr_inodes=0 none mnt_point fail on my Kubuntu 15.10 system, running 4.2.0-16, when it succeeded on my 15.04 system, and it succeeds on my Gentoo systems running 4.2.3 and 4.0.8 ?
<Unknown_User> Error message in dmesg is " tmpfs: Bad value '0' for mount option 'nr_inodes'"
<Unknown_User> But that is clearly a lie because: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/tmpfs.txt mentions that nr_inodes=0 means unlimited inodes.
<AJ_> help
<iago> hola buenas, alguien puede ayudarme ? acabo de instalar kubuntu 15.10 pero el gestor de mesjeria instantanea no me funciona...
<darkside_> chi può darmi delle informazioni
<fego> upgraded my system to 15.04, now the new plasma interface does not store my wifi password! Does anyone face this issue?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<xieyi> i just upgraded to 15.10
<xieyi> and cant get my nvidia card drived
<xieyi> i keep using nvidia 340 whichi
<xieyi> could drive the card in the priv
<xieyi> previous version
<xieyi> how could i at least get into desktop environment
<xieyi> and how can i detect problem
<xieyi> thx
<mparillo> Fego: Yes, I experienced that: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344600
<ubottu> KDE bug 344600 in applet "Network Manager Widget does not 'remember' to connect to previous WEP network" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<mparillo> It was marked as wontfix, but it seems to have resolved itself on the final day of 15.10 testing.
<mparillo> It happened at the same time as sitter fixed: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805&list_id=1305544 but more knowlegable people think that is a coincidence.
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<amichair_> just had kdeinit5 crash in the middle of 15.10 upgrade process
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the beautiful OS
<jubo2> I'm having problem that screen goes black whenever I (correctly) remove the laptop from the physical dock
<jubo2> In earlier Kubuntus this worked out-of-the-box
<jubo2> any clues as to what might be going wrong?
<jubo2> Machine is a Lenovo X201
<jubo2> if that matters
<jubo2> but as I said this used to work out-of-the-box
<lordievader> jubo2: You are going from 2 screens to 1?
<jubo2> lordievader: yes
<jubo2> I gotta pop out now. bbl
<lordievader> Then you are worse off than I am :P
<xela2244> hi, how do i update from kubuntu 15.04 to kubuntu 15.10?
<lordievader> xela2244: sudo do-release-upgrade
<xela2244> thank you
<Guest74806> Hi, I'm having an issue on Kubuntu 15.10, after login the desktop gets loaded only after a  certain amount of time (it was instantly on 15.04) I think there is a time out or something like that blocking plasma
<Guest74806> Is there something I can do ?
<xela2244> how much time?
<Guest74806> Approx. 45-60s
<Guest74806> during this amount of time there is an  empty panel and thats all
<TJ-> It's a common occurence; caused by the indexing back-end we think
<TJ-> But there are some other potentional causes, plasma seems to stall for a time
<Guest74806> Ok, so I guess there is not workaround for now ?
<Guest74806> no*
<amichair> darn, I just hit the installer bug that two guys here had yesterday
<lordievader> amichair: What installer bug?
<amichair> it crashes (freezes) with some python exception in the logs
<lordievader> Hmm... :(
<amichair> it might be related to modified config files (when the installer is supposed to ask you if you want the maintainer's version etc.)
<amichair> btw, on both machines I upgraded (one successful and one with this crash), kdeinit5 crashed in the middle of the installation (with the usual app crash dialog) - although the installation seems to have succeeded (on the first machine) anyway
<amichair> the guy yesterday said the last thing in his log was about the sane package configuration file being modified, and the last one I see is bout tomcat's server.xml
<amichair> maybe it happens with any configuration file conflict dialog? or is there something special about these?
<amichair> unfortunately schestowitz didn't post his full stacktrace, so I can't verify it's exactly the same bug, though it sounds likely
<Guest37345> HI. Im install kubuntu 15.10 and catalyst is broken :( help
<amichair> lordievader: what should I do about it? is any further info needed?
<lordievader> amichair: Report a bug, I'd say.
<amichair> lordievader: if I do an apt-get install -f will that resume the upgrade properly?
<amichair> it will prompt me regarding the conf file conflicts etc.?
<lordievader> amichair: It should yes. After that run another apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<amichair> lordievader: and the cleanup that the installer does at the end is just apt-get autoremove or something more?
<Guest37345> anyone know how to fix it?
<lordievader> amichair: Yes, and perhaps an apt-get autoclean.
<amichair> lordievader: ok, thanks. hope it works.
<amichair> lordievader: what's the name of the installer package again?
<lordievader> amichair: Ubiquity, you mean?
<amichair> lordievader: dunno, do I?
<lordievader> Ubiquity is the installer, not sure what you mean with 'installer package'.
<amichair> lordievader: so yeah, the package name of the installer
<amichair> to open the bug under
<Guest37345> professional help? haha lol.
<lordievader> amichair: Yes, ubiquity ;)
<amichair> lordievader: thanks
<BluesKaj> hey all
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<amichair> lordievader: I opened bug #1509655, hope it gets fixed soon before others encounter it
<ubottu> bug 1509655 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installer crashed on custom configuration file dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1509655
<lordievader> Isn't that a catch 22?
<amichair> also opened a bug for the kdeinit5 crash, but it's less likely to be fixed and doesn't seem to affect installation completion
<amichair> lordievader: what's the catch?
<lordievader> amichair: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catch-22_(logic)
<amichair> lordievader: I know the concept, but why does it apply here?
<lordievader> Hmm, now that I think about it. Perhaps not.
<BluesKaj> maybe I should file a bug about the panel and dialogs not loading for 45 secs after the desktop does
<BluesKaj> so the complete desktop is not loading synchronously
<lordievader> I think you should ;)
<BluesKaj> found this in /var/log  "Tried to mail output of job `cron.daily', but mailer process (/usr/sbin/sendmail) exited with ststus 255'
<BluesKaj> some default cron job
<BluesKaj> why would that be a problem loading the dektop tho  http://pastebin.ca/3215448
<BluesKaj> that's the whole /var/log/syslog so far today
<lordievader> I don't think the cron job is related.
<lordievader> Anything in .xsession log?
<lordievader> Also what does journalctl -xb say?
<BluesKaj> journalctl -xb:  http://www.pastebin.ca/3215472
<lordievader> That is all?
<BluesKaj> yup
<lordievader> That is rather little...
<BluesKaj> here's .xsession errors http://www.pastebin.ca/3215487
<amichair> ok, I completed the insallation manually and rebooted
<amichair> the panel took about 2 minutes to show after the desktop
<jubo2> I can't find where to turn the auto-locking of the screen upon inactivity
<amichair> apt says libqgpgme1 has been held back, any idea what that's about?
<amichair> also system tray settings don't seem to work (nothing is checked, and checking/unchecking items has no effect)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Akonadi crashes. And there are lots of 'QXcbConnection: XCB error: 9 (BadDrawable), sequence: 5729, resource id: 0, major code: 14 (GetGeometry), minor code: 0', 'No language dictionaries for the language: "en-CA"'. I really think it is a good idea to submit a bug report.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm looking
<amichair> unfortunately, the upgraded did not fix the monitor issue - 3840x2160 still doesn't work :-(
<new> have 15.04, is it safe to do a fresh install for 15.10 kubuntu - are there any glaring issues with the new release , I am backing up all my stuff of course.
<BluesKaj> new not here. just slow loading panel etc
<new> BluesKaj: what do you mean by panel ?
<kantox> hi there. I did a fresh install on my x1 carbong (gen1) with 15.10 and whenever I login to my user, it takes for ages. The taskbar is full size, but the icons are only at about 1/4 of the task bar on the left. After 1 minte the problem fixes itself and I have a normal desktop. Until then the desktop is  unrepsonsive. I have looked online but not seen anyone reporting the issue.
<BluesKaj> the bar across the bottom of the dewsktop with default icons time and calendar etc
<BluesKaj> new, ^
<kantox> Is this known? This is  3 year old  hardware  and I didn't have the  problems with earlier kubuntus.
<BluesKaj> kantox, some sers have a similar problem with different effects slow panel loading etc
<BluesKaj> users
<kantox> Is there a fix for it? What  I saw is that my kwallet seems to have  crashed and is restarted. So I have one in [defunct] state.
<new> So, my current set up is unable to fetch updates and complains, is it worth trying to fix, or just do a fresh install - which i would be doing anyway come december
<kantox> Blueskaj, is there a fix for it?
<BluesKaj> kantox, not yet
<kantox> BluesKaj, any way one can help with analyzing the problem?
<kantox> As said kwallet seems to crash
<BluesKaj> kantox, and akonadi and a few others
<kantox> Blueskaj, do you think that  this will require a reinstall, or just an "update" fix. I need to move  20 systems to a Kubuntu and am not sure which one to choose right now.
<kantox> Thanks
<kantox> Suspend and stuff seems to work fine otherwise
<BluesKaj> kantox, as lordievader suggested,  ~/.xauthority errors and journalctl -xb
<kantox> Blueskaj, wasn't in the channel when this was suggested...
<BluesKaj> yes , but he suggested them
<lordievader> ;)
<kantox> ok, so upload  those? append to a bug?
<lordievader> kantox: Read them first...
<BluesKaj> think the xauthority is more relevant, thean the hugr output from journalctl -xb
<BluesKaj> huge
<lordievader> Err, that should be .xsession-erros.
<lordievader> errors*
<BluesKaj> yes ~/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> lordievader, would this bug be correct file under plasmashell , there's no "panel" in the bug titles list in https://bugs.kde.org/enter_bug.cgi
<BluesKaj> to file under plasmashell
<lordievader> I have no idea what the correct place would be. But I think plasmashell is a nice start. If it is wrong I think the dev's will move it to the correct category.
<kantox> BluesKaj, lordievader, am doing a clean reboot, plenty of erros in the journalctl, both files are huge...any specific I should  be looking for, getting dbus errors etc
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody!
<kantox> I get a glib-critical error  in .xsession-errors
<rodolfojcj> after upgrading to Kubuntu 15.10, I've noticed these bugs:
<rodolfojcj> - After suspending or hibernating, my PC wakes up by itself after about 1 minute
<lordievader> kantox: Err... good question. If there are plasmashell errors I'd pay special attention to them.
<kantox> these are errors when starting akonadi, it seems, glib-critical exited with assertion...
<rodolfojcj> - When browsing some web pages with Firefox, suddenly the screen display is messed with several horizontal white lines
<rodolfojcj> has someone suffered any of them too?
<hegemon8> rodolfojcj: not me anyway
<BluesKaj> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354304
<ubottu> KDE bug 354304 in Panel "Kubuntu Wily panel and dialogs take 45 secs to load after the desktop appears" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<hegemon8> but when ever i reboot, my volume (audio) icon isn't visible or workable, its like just a transparent place between other icons, so i need to go to system tray settings turn it off, apply, and turn on again, apart from that it seems fine
<BluesKaj> odd that there haven't been any upgrades available since the release date, there's quite a few bugs needing attention
<kantox> BluesKaj: agreed. this one seems quite prevalent. friends just asked me about the same one :( and your was already marked as a dupe...
<BluesKaj> ok then someone beat me to it , good to know :-)
<amichair> I'm also getting panel slowness, both after reboot and at other times (maybe after the monitors come back from power saving mode?)
<amichair> actually, it seems to be frozen at the moment
<amichair> also, after the upgrade apt says libqgpgme1 has been held back. How can I find out why, and what to do about it?
<jubo2> what does an asterix after an executable file's name mean?
<jubo2> in 'ls -la'
<BluesKaj> amichair, do, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<amichair> BluesKaj: I always do update && dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> do dist-upgrade, it will install the held package
<amichair> BluesKaj: it doesn't, just gives the message that it's held back.
<BluesKaj> after doing sudo apt upgrade , don't skip that command
<amichair> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amichair> BluesKaj: so also apt-get upgrade in the middle? I thought that's a subset of dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> there are those who think using dist-upgrade after update is all that's required..not true
<amichair> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amichair> no it just gives the message twice :-P
<amichair> s/no/now/
<amichair> BluesKaj: what next?
<BluesKaj> not sure the second && works
<amichair> it does, that's why I get the message twice (one update and two upgrades)
<BluesKaj> amichair, if the package continues to be held back then there are dependencies and libs required which aren't available yet
<amichair> hummmm
<amichair> I have backports ppa enabled, maybe something there?
<BluesKaj> hmm if you want , that's the case, some dev pushe the package into the repos too early
<mparillo> I add a -y  sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y && sudo apt dist-upgrade -y
<clivejo> amichair: what does "sudo apt-get install libqgpgme1" say?
<amichair> clivejo:   libqgpgme1 : Depends: libgpgme++2v5 (= 4:4.14.10-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> try installing that manually "sudo spt-get install libgpgme++2v5"
<clivejo> sorry sudo apt-get install libgpgme++2v5
<clivejo> there are some big changes in KDEPIM, something mustnt be quite right
<clivejo> anyone else had this?
<BluesKaj> not me , i dump kmai and kontacts immediately after installation tho
<clivejo> I love kontact
<clivejo> kontact + kolab = very happy clivejo
<amichair> clivejo: when I run that, it threatens to remove a bunch of packages, should I let it?
<clivejo> what is it trying to remove, can you pastebin it please?
<clivejo> I have to go soon :/
<BluesKaj> no need for kontacts or kmail, gmail works for me, a home user
<clivejo> or http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<AndroUser> hello
<rodolfojcj> one of the positive notes about upgrading to Kubuntu 15.10 is that the system runs lighter. At least that is my perception
<amichair> clivejo: http://pastebin.com/NLfv73ZG
<Giraffe_> hey doesnt anyone know how to smoothly add/remove a second monitor with kubuntu?
<Giraffe_> if I add a new one everything acts weird, and if I remove one my laptop still thinks that it's there
<Odur> So... One problem with Telepathy fixed. I had to add "/usr/share/accounts/providers/* r," to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.telepathy to get ICQ working. Hangouts still won't connect...
<Odur> And for those who advised me yesterday with cifs mounts: I worked around it by putting "noauto" in fstab and mounting and unmounting it by script in /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d
<Eric___> I recently upgraded to kubuntu 15.10, Ive noticed no system changes. Moreover, performance has slowed down. Can I roll back to previous version, if so how?
<ejay> Eric___: hahahaha
<ejay> Eric___: you are beta tester now
<ejay> Eric___: you can install LTS, so Kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> ejay, it's no longer beta
<ejay> BluesKaj: it's not stable release either
<BluesKaj> ejay, it's only 3 days old
<ejay> BluesKaj: whole plasma5 is a year old? Still lack of features, plasmacrashes like crazy and good luck with working on double screen setup.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm not happy with it either, hence my other partition with 14.04
<ejay> BluesKaj: I'm ok with testing this mess. I'm not ok with a fact that they made us to test this mess. Also - imagine a new users. They are installing this, getting slap with plasmacrash and never come back to kubuntu or even whole linux.
<iago> hola, como les va
<iago> les cuento y aer si alguien sabe ayudarme; insatale kubuntu15.10, pero me falla la mensajeria instantanea, la de la barra de tareas, la configuro con la cuenta e google y no conecta, y si voy a configurar los hungouts se me reinicia todo kde
<lordievader> !spanish | iago
<ubottu> iago: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> ejay, I've encountered worse problems over the yrs than these with new releases. the problems with plasma 5 are growing pains but are mostly pretty tame
<xela2244> how can i safely install gnome on kubuntu 15.10?
<finetundra_> I'd assume sudo apt-get install <whatever gnomes package name is> would work fine. Only thing that might be an issue is that it may add gnome programs like rythmbox alongside the default, but they can be removed with sudo apt-get remove <insert program package here>
<MichaelTunnell> how can I submit a feature request to Kubuntu to implement a feature in KWin? This is something that used to exist in KWin but Martin decided that he deemed it "destructive" and ripped it out. I would like to request that Kubuntu include this feature because it is useful and does not affect anyone other than those who want it.
<MichaelTunnell> The code to include it is still available, I'm not sure if it needs to change for Plasma 5 or not but I don't think it does.
<BluesKaj> MichaelTunnell, I suppose #kubuntu-devel could give dpme guidance about your request
<BluesKaj> err some
<BluesKaj> BBL
<pdenno> I installed 15.10 on a Acer Aspire (cheap laptop). Suspend doesn't work, but pm-suspend works from single user mode. Any thoughts on what might be wrong?
<persia> I am using quassel on trusty, and my sqlite DB has grown enough to occasionally cause performance issues.  I tried to migrate to postgresql, but received a message "Core::selectBackend(): unsupported backend: PostgreSQL".  Has anyone successfully used quassel+postgres in trusty?  If so, any pointers?
<snypzz> anyone using kubuntu in hyper-v
<persia> If not, does anyone have any suggestions about how to rotate the sqlite DB without losing my settings?
<snypzz> if so how do I get full screen in hyper-v
<pdenno> suspend turns off display but BIOS doesn't go into sleep.
<persia> snypzz: I don't use hyper-v, but my search engine results suggest that there is no sensible way to do it, and most people work around it by changing the grub command line.  There are a few different examples, so I don't want to give you wrong advice.
<MichaelTunnell> persia: I fixed my SQL issues on quassel, by replacing it with a good IRC client in Konversation
<persia> MichaelTunnell: The two features that make me use quassel are 1) windows that combine multiple channels, and 2) not needing to run a separate bouncer.  Does Konversation have those now?
<MichaelTunnell> 1.) if you mean merged channels then no but it has an "Active Channel" switcher so you just press Ctrl+Alt+Space and it lets you quickly jump between active channels. It is incredibly convenient and if you are an OP somewhere then the Watched Nick system is amazing.
<MichaelTunnell> 2.) Quassel Core + Quassel Client are two different components. Konversation + ZNC are two different components. It still accomplishes the same thing. Konversation stores logs and settings in simple files so you dont ever have to worry about database corruption.
<MichaelTunnell> Quassel can screw off in my opinion because their database structure corrupted on me TWICE and they claimed it was my fault for using SQLite of course ignoring the fact that they decided on using SQLite. I hate projects that blame users.
<persia> MichaelTunnell: Merged channels is critical for me, and worth almost any hassle, unfortunately.
<persia> I used to use other bouncers, but GUI-integrated scrollback is useful enough that I stopped running quassel through something else.
<persia> That said, I have little sympathy for a project that blames users for bugs.
<persia> On the other hand, I was just advised in #quassel that `sudo aptitude install libqt4-sql-psql` enables postgresql support, which should let me migrate.
<amichair> so what do I do with this libqgpgme1 package that was kept back after upgrade to 15.10?
<dougl> is my bcm4352 bluetooth device supposed to work on my 14.04 kubuntu?
<trytry> hi all
<trytry> i jest install now kubuntu 15.10
<trytry> i find this bug
<trytry> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=796356
<ubottu> Debian bug 796356 in python-urllib3 "python-urllib3: broken when python-future is installed, fix available upstream" [Serious,Fixed]
<trytry> and it not fixed in kubuntu 15.10
<Ownasaurus> hello, i was hoping to find some help with my wireless connection.  thanks in advance
<Ownasaurus> .join #ubuntu
<dmatt> Ownasaurus: just write the question, maybe somebody will be able to help
<Ownasaurus> Sure.  I have a strange problem.  My wireless card can view all available networks.  Two of my home networks are WPA/WPA2.  I can connect to one of them but not the other using the NetworkManager gui
<Ownasaurus> I haven't used linux in a few years so my diagnostic skills are not up to par to diagnose and fix this problem.  i was hoping for some help
<Ownasaurus> Would be happy to get any diagnostic information that would help
<dmatt> Ownasaurus: how exactly connection fails? are you sure the password is correct? could you verify with other pc or other OS?
<TJ-> dmatt: we're diagnosing Ownasaurus issue in #ubuntu  now
<dmatt> TJ-: ok
#kubuntu 2015-10-25
<xieyi> I just upgrade to 15.10. when i open dolphin it shows an error saying my home directory doesnt exist
<xieyi> how do I solve the problem
<xieyi> and I cant find the plasma networkmanager at the systray
<denza242> what's the ~/Templates folder for?
<persia> denza242: It allows one to specify templaces for new documents in Dolphin: the tools are different, but the answer is the same as http://askubuntu.com/questions/94734/what-is-the-templates-folder-in-the-home-directory-for
<denza242> persia: oh ok
<hudsonkem> hello guys, i have problem with kubuntu 15.10. i cant see videos thumbnails, and i tried take it but not work.
<hudsonkem> another problem is, i changed windows theme but some called dialogs r ugly, http://imgur.com/mSB8Gqy
<denza242> hudsonkem: ok for the thumbnails, sudo apt-get install ffmpegthumbs or ffmpegthumbnailer, one of the two
<denza242> hudsonkem: for the theme, can you be more specific about what you want it to look like?
<denza242> i guess you could try a different color scheme Systemsettings >> Colors
<denza242> (also I recommend you to use mixtape.moe for image hosting, just a personal thing :P)
<hudsonkem> denza242 about theme i fixed xD. well about the thumbnails unfortunatily i have been tried it but no lucky
<hudsonkem> dolphin dont shows the video thumbnail option
<denza242> hmm
<denza242> hudsonkem: kffmpegthumbnailer should work
<hudsonkem> denza242 tried it too, well, its works to me on old version, but this 15.10 no lucky T-T
<xieyi> the plasma network manager doesnt show after I upgrade to 15.10
<excalibr> So Im having a shutdown problem with 15.10 where my computer pops back up after the machine shut downs. It seems to be always reproduceable with kubuntu 15.10 iso only
<excalibr> live iso and installed kubuntu
<excalibr> I dont have this problem with ubuntu 15.10 or prior kubuntu iso version
<excalibr> so bizzare
<excalibr> Anyone has any clue what could be the culprit?
<rodolfojcj> hey excalibr! I've experienced the same situation after upgrading to Kubuntu 15.10
<rodolfojcj> I don't know why some seconds later after suspending or hibernating, the computer powers up again by itself
<rodolfojcj> but, I've noticed that if I use the Konsole commands: sudo pm-suspend or sudo pm-hibernate, it works fine
<excalibr> glad Im not alone
<denza252> excalibr: channel isn't really active, one sec
<excalibr> denza252, you were rodolfojcj?
<denza252> oh uh
<denza252> excalibr: thought you said that sarcastically... anyways, did rodo's commands work?
<excalibr> denza252, sorry i dont mean that way
<excalibr> I have no issue with suspend. Only shutdown is not werking. shutdown -P/h/H neither works
<denza252> excalibr: try sudo systemctl poweroff
<excalibr> just gave that a go. No luck
<denza252> excalibr: what happens if you hard-shutdown via the power button
<denza252> or even normal shutdown via the power button
<excalibr> Pressing power button brings up the kde shutdown confirmation for me. I guess that would make no difference from shutting down from shutdown menu
<excalibr> denza252, even shutdown in console mode doesnt work. I booted the live cd with text mode and went into console mode (ctrl+alt+f1) at the login screen
<timblechmann> hi ... i'm seeing some interesting behaviour with kubuntu 15.10: some kde applications (e.g. dolphin) change their application style, when selecting a gtk2 theme in system settings ...
<timblechmann> this is quite surprising to me, as dolphin is a kde/qt, not a gtk application
<timblechmann> maybe some theme redirection was messed up?
<timblechmann> any ideas, where to start looking?
<Grig> Hello!  Sorry, I'm a bit new to this but haven't found any anwers online.  I have upgraded to Kubuntu 15.10.  I am unable to launch documents, audio files, text files etc from Kickoff History menu.  I click on them and nothing happens.  I've tried on two different computers.  Any ideas please?  Thanks, Grig.
<lordievader> Good morning
<SilentGhost> I seem to have a corrupted fonts in plasma widgets, does anyone know if it's possible to reset some settings / clear cache to return to defaults? And where to look for those settings?
<raph_> in systemsetting, you can find a entry for the fonts, there is also a button to restore the defaults
<SilentGhost> raph_: yes, except it doesn't seem to help at all. may be it's not fonts themselves, though it certainly the most noticeable issue.
<CapsAdmin> how can i decrease animation time?
<CapsAdmin> desktop effects animation time*
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the great Kubuntu GNU/Linukka OS
<CapsAdmin> i used to see a slider for it in settings but i can't find it anymore
<jubo2> I have problem dedocking
<jubo2> *undocking
<jubo2> It used to work ok on Kubuntu14 and 15.04
<SilentGhost> For example in Kickoff > Favorites I have a Programm name (e.g. Dolphin) on top of the program category (e.g. File Manager), but in smaller font, it just looks so off
<raph_> SilentGhost: maybe you can create an new user, to verify if the specific user settings are the root-cause
<SilentGhost> raph_: I think I tried it in 15.04 and it was the same for the new account
<raph_> CapsAdmin: System settings -> Settings for the monitor (sorry, don't know the name for the englisch menu-entry) -> Compositor
<SilentGhost> CapsAdmin: "Display and Monitor", 2nd in the bottom row
<jubo2> I tried disabling the external monitor before undocking but still I get just a black screen
<jubo2> this worked out-of-the-box in 14 and 15.04
<CapsAdmin> ahh
<CapsAdmin> thanks
<jubo2> something somewhere wrong..
<lordievader> jubo2: What graphics card and driver are you using?
<jubo2> lordievader: it is some inbuilt intel card
<jubo2> I lspci ?
<CapsAdmin> hmm. my main issue is alt tab feeling slow ish. it takers about 0.5 seconds for the switcher thing to show up
<CapsAdmin> i was hoping turning downb the animation speed would fix that but apparently not
<raph_> SilentGhost: is there any change, if you use other fonts than the default ones? Or is there no effect if you change it?
<jubo2> lordievader: lspci says...
<jubo2> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<lordievader> jubo2: Not by any chance a hybrid system?
<lordievader> jubo2: Since what you describe can well be explained if switching of gpu's is involved.
<SilentGhost> raph_: hm, you're right, those changes there don't seem to matter
<Cugel> Hey guys. I've used Kubuntu since I don't know when. Really trying to get some STDOUT plasmoid working in Plasma 5.
<jubo2> lordievader: not a hybrid system I think
<jubo2> I have internal display and external via dock via Display Port via DVI
<jubo2> but previously this worked without needing to mess with any settings
<lordievader> jubo2: Hmm, I guess it is time to submit a bug report.
<jubo2> lordievader: what are the relevant logs to look at?
<jubo2> I try now that I can shut down, undock and start
<jubo2> ta ta
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> I shut down ondock. removed the machine from the dock, started the machine undocked and put it back to the dock and now all seems to work
<jubo2> lordievader: computers..
<lordievader> jubo2: Including docking/undocking?
<jubo2> yeah
<lordievader> Hmm, perhaps an update fixed it?
<xieyi> can you see the plasma-networkmanager at systray after upgrade to 15.10?
<xieyi> why I cant find it
<xieyi> fortunately, my laptop can still connect to wifi automatically
<Guest72829> Hello, i have a question abouth Kubuntu 15.10, is it stable now to run it and to daily tasks without bugging out or crashing, i had bad experience with 15.04 plasma 5.3-5.4?
<Guest72829> Hello, i have a question abouth Kubuntu 15.10, is it stable now to run it and to daily tasks without bugging out or crashing, i had bad experience with 15.04 plasma 5.3-5.4?
<mparillo> It is hard to generalize, but I run it daily on three different laptops (Lenovo, HP, and an Acer netbook), as well as in a VMware Guest under Win7. It works great for me, but are you bugs marked as fixed in 15.10?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Guest72829> Bugs like, Moun discover crashes and then crash report crashes too, something dat essential ČD
<Guest72829> I rly like plasma desktop, i find it most customizable
<mparillo> I have not had it crash for me. What is the bug number?
<Guest72829> sorry i dont remeber it was like two weeks ago or smthing, but im for first time trying 15.10 so we will see :)
<SylvieLorxu> Is there any place where you can see which packages are preinstalled in Kubuntu 15.10? I'm curious of the KDE games collection is there by default
<Guest72829> when i add yahoo weather widged and put it on desktop it show me only this
<Guest72829> Error loading QML file: file:///home/kubuntu/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids/com.librehat.yahooweather/contents/ui/main.qml:76:5: Type Yahoo unavailable
<Guest72829> file:///home/kubuntu/.local/share/plasma/plasmoids/com.librehat.yahooweather/contents/ui/Yahoo.qml:12:1: module "QtQuick.XmlListModel" is not installed
<mparillo> I have not tested this, but  Originally Posted by claydoh   To get the yahoo weather widget to work, I needed to install qml-module-qtquick-xmllistmodel, else the widget didn't work. Not sure if this is installed by default or not.
<mparillo> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67806-The-first-of-plasma-5-weather-widgets&s=eb064c5c20971f356418c57e4e6a9baf&p=369938&viewfull=1#post369938
<Ican> asdfa
<Ican> hello world
<ngaio> hi everyone, is there a way I can install a minimal version of the Kubuntu 15.10 KDE desktop alongside my primary Unity session so I can test how an application I am developing will look like under KDE/Plasma? I don't want any invasive changes, like the boot screen changing, and I don't want kwallet prompting me every single time I login
<BluesKaj> ngaio, you can install kubuntu-desktop and you'll have the desktop choice at login , just disable kwallet manager in system-settings>account details
<ngaio> BluesKaj, how can I stop it changing the boot screen (is it called plymouth)? And is there a way to avoid the conflict in packages relating to online accounts (I forget the exact package names)?
<ngaio> the package conflict is related to KDE telepathy and the Unity icons
<BluesKaj> ngaio, afaik adding kubuntu-desktop only shows up at the login, but I haven't tried to Kubuntu-Desktop with Unity for a while
<ngaio> BluesKaj, it would be great if it did only that, but it makes other changes too (fortunately it gives you the choice of not replacing lightdm)
<BluesKaj> right sddm is default on 15.04
<ngaio> is there an easy way to switch between the regular Unity plymouth boot and the Kubuntu one?
<BluesKaj> I thought the boot would be ubuntu-boot until the login page then you choose the desktop there and continue, that was my experience, ngaio
<ngaio> maybe it's just a matter of reinstalling plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text, if it does happen again ;-)
<Smurphy> Anyone else having trouble passing the spell-check in kmail? It locks hard... Freezes plasma.
<Smurphy> Also - vlc has stopped decoding some of the mp4 container contents... :}
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, spell doen't work yet here..hasn't fpr a while on plasma 5
<BluesKaj> spellcheck even
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, got an example of mp4 not working in vlc?
<hay207_> hi guys, i have a simple problem, sometimes menu items won't launch except from a terminal
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: How can I disable Spellcheck then ? I can't disable it :}
<Smurphy> And - regarding mp4 - well, you don't want to see the stuff from pr0nhub :} Hold on, checking the codecs.
<Smurphy> Thing is - it worked before the upgrade. Some something has changed, I just don't know what
<lolmaus_> How do I disable middle click paste without disabling middle mouse button for all other uses?
<Smurphy> lolmaus_: that is actually the best feature of the Linux desktop IMHO.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, system settings>regional settings>spellcheck
<Smurphy> I did. Does not disable it...
<Smurphy> I can't disable it, or unset the default language.
<BluesKaj> another plasma 5 "feature" :/
<Smurphy> When I trigger a "send new mail", it opens it, and the text is autocorrected/.
<Smurphy> It is a plasma 5.4 feature. Didn't have that issue with plasma 5.3.
<Smurphy> But I think, that kmail was still using plasma 4 with kubuntu 15.04...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, it might be a kmail thing then, I removed kmail and kontact since I don't need it
<BluesKaj> them rather
<BluesKaj> and I'm able to uncheck spellcheck and the default language if that means anything
<ivan_> acabo de instalar kubuntu 15.10, como hago para que dolphin me muestre las thumbnails de los videos, he probado con el paquete ffmpegthumbs pero no me aparece en opciones de vista general en dolphin
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Will try.
<Smurphy> Using kmail for ages. What are you using inste\ad ?
<BluesKaj> gmail
<Smurphy> arg. Nope. Not gonna happen here.
<BluesKaj> kmail was great until kde4 then they mucked it up with akonadi and the database
<Smurphy> I have my own mailserver and cloude. Nothing goes out. Even the phones are hardened/rooted and all non-needed stuff dumped.
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the awesomes GNU/Linukka OS
<jubo2> how do I disable screen locking upon inactivity of n minutes
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: It actually works quite well, with the last akonadi stuff.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, I'm a home user so neo need for an email database with clunky akonadi server ...no thanks
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I am a home user too... and I have a mailserver for the 25 last years at home.
<Smurphy> I do care about my family's and my privacy.
<mparillo> jubo2: System Settings > Workspace Behavior > Screen Locking
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, heh, good luck on that one , we 're careful about persoanl stuff like adresses etc in our email , even if I used kmail the policy woudn't change
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: We are careful about that too ... But all the others aren't ;}
<mparillo> jubo2: When you get there uncheck the box (it used to be less intuitive; you used to have to set the interval to zero).
<BluesKaj> yup, that's why all family memebers follow that policy, using a personal email server isn't going to  make things more secure IMO, Smurphy
<jubo2> mparillo: thanks found it and now removed the autolocking
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I do that because I don't want the mails to be hosted at someone else's mercy. I am working (have worked) in enough high security environments to know what is happening with the data.
 * BluesKaj shrugs if blackhats want your data, they'll find a way,
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: They do... Some of them, and tried and trie,d but in the end failed... :}
<Smurphy> So far :)
<lolmaus_> When I copy or extract files, the status is shown in notifications without progress. Why? How do I enable progress?
<BluesKaj> lolmaus_, unfortunately the progress indicator is intermittent
<ubuntourist> Whither has ktimezoned gotten to?  I'm running Ubuntu Studio, but have a handful of KDE apps. kalarm is now complaining that it cannot find ktimezoned after the wily (15.10) upgrade.
<ubuntourist> Also, 'twould appear the channel topic is no longer accurate, since the URL for the FAQ redirects to the standard Ubuntu FAQ.
<ejay> Is there any logical explanation why by default when plugin' in external monitor every window goes to that second monitor? I'm struggling with that for a while and every time I'm like "wtf? how retarded it is?". Whos idea it was? Is there anyone who wants to move your windows to second screen? I'm sitting on linux for almost 10 years and I remember broken wifi drivers, fighting with gfx drivers, dead installation after some big updates and none of
<ejay> those were even close to this effed up double screen issue. Jesus. I'm not even using any fancy hardware.
<clivejo> ejay what version of kubuntu?
<ejay> clivejo: 15.10. It never worked as intended on any version of plasma so I guess someone just decided to make it a default behaviour. Nonesense.
<clivejo> I have multiple screens on Kubuntu 15.10, apps open whereever I open them from
<clivejo> if I open from a kickstart menu on that screen that is where they will appear, pretty logical to me
<dougl> is my bcm4352 bluetooth device supposed to work on my 14.04 kubuntu?
<ejay> Oh, and I did set that my laptop screen is primary, also set to open windows under mouse pointer. Nothing of those is changing anything. I purged plasma configs and cache. Nothing. So I'm like - maybe drivers but I'm using open drivers and my gfx is intel hd - card that present in 90% of laptops so nothing fancy.
<ejay> is present*
<clivejo> have you any kwin rules setup?
<ejay> clivejo: oh, yeah yeah. I set kwin rule to open EVERYTHING on primary screen. Still nothing.
<ubuntourist> Whither has ktimezoned gotten to?  I'm running Ubuntu Studio, but have a handful of KDE apps. kalarm is now complaining that it cannot find ktimezoned after the wily (15.10) upgrade.
<ubuntourist> Also, 'twould appear the channel topic is no longer accurate, since the URL for the FAQ redirects to the standard Ubuntu FAQ.
<clivejo> could you have confused the primary screen?
<ejay> clivejo: In settings I can choose primary screen and it's set to laptop screen.
<clivejo> ejay: have you tried asking in #plasma?
<ejay> clivejo: Nope, will try there. Thanks.
<ubuntourist> Oops. Time flies when you're having fun.  I'm late for an event.  Gotta run. Will try to remember to re-ask later. Ta-ta.
<ejay> clivejo: I've got a feeling that #plasma is not very active.
<ejay> I remember asking on #kde but people are sleeping there.
<clivejo> probably not today
<clivejo> but maybe tomorrow when the devs are about
<ejay> Oh, and another funny behaviour - applications made in java are shown in middle of both screens so one half is on primary and second one is on secondary. SMH.
<lordievader> ejay: I found that gtk apps ignore my multi monitor settings too, but qt/kde apps open under the mouse pointer.
<ejay> lordievader: in my case every app is ignoring any logic when trying to use double screen setup.
<ejay> I can't believe it that I'm alone with this issue.
<lordievader> Hmm, interesting it does ignore the undermouse setting. It opens on the screen in focus.
<lordievader> Active screen follows mouse
<lordievader> 'Active screen follows mouse' fixes that though*
<clivejo> ejay: I use an app called JOSM which is written in Java.  It opens on which ever screen I open it from
<ejay> clivejo: I'm using just one 100% java app and it's xmage (free MTG client) and it always open in middle of my screens.
<clivejo> JOSM is 100% - https://josm.openstreetmap.de/
<ejay> clivejo: at least I can see half of it so when I'm unpluggin' my second screen I can move it.
<clivejo> ejay: is yours an upgrade on new install?
<clivejo> or
<ejay> clivejo: I installed 15.04 but plasmacrashes made my os unusable so I installed 15.10 beta and I'm using it till this day. It's basically up-to-date as it can be. Double screen setup never worked.
<clivejo> what GPU's?
<clivejo> there are problems with Intel I believe
<ejay> clivejo: there were some issues with mesa and intel but I believe they fixed that.
<clivejo> I dont believe it was fixed, rather turned off some features
<ejay> clivejo: turned off features? Like double screen handling?
<dave4925> did you rm -rf /
<clivejo> I dont know
<dave4925> cuz you are not supposed to do that
<clivejo> I dont have any intel GPU's
<clivejo> and I must say Plasma 5 has been very stable for me
<clivejo> I broke it when I first started using it in 15.04, but that was my fault for "sudo dolphin"
<clivejo> which you should never do!
<ejay> clivejo: also - I don't thing so it is drivers related issue. I've made shortcut to move active window to screen 1 (my primary). And when using that shortcut on window that is on second screen it will be moved to first screen. So plasma know that screen 1 is primary and screen 2 is secondary. BUT! When I set rules in kwin to force to open windows on first screen they will go to second no matter what.
<ejay> Yeah plasma5 is super stable if you are using internet browser. Try to work on it. When I'm running Atom, two browser, inscape, gimp and amarok (because working in silence is killing me) then man - plasma crash is just waiting for you.
<clivejo> ejay: believe me I make it work for me!
<clivejo> and it hasnt crashed in months
<clivejo> even while testing the new builds
<ejay> clivejo: hey, lucky you
<lordievader> Plasma 5.4 crashes seldomly here.
<lordievader> Granted I don't run Kubuntu.
<lordievader> But I don't think Kubuntu's build differs much.
<clivejo> Im encoding a video now in Kdenlive, several SSH connections out to remote machines and was watching a Amazon movie (several browser windows), Quassel for IRC, Skype, Kontact and few other things running in the background (dropbox, KDEconnect etc)
<clivejo> all running seemless and stable
<clivejo> oh and I have JOSM and a PostGRES database running
<ejay> clivejo: so one happy user
<clivejo> Im grump in general, but happy with Kubuntu
<clivejo> I have a tractor which Im about to lose me temper with!
<ejay> clivejo: I'm just tired of this bullshit. I need to work, not betatesting some buggy homework project. That's why I've moved from ArchLinux to Kubuntu but I guess that Kubuntu is run by monkeys because plasma5 in current state is... well, dissapointing.
<SylvieLorxu> I run Plasma 5.4 on Gentoo, which works fine, aside from my taskbar crashing every few hours. It needs some fixes, yes
<clivejo> ejay: I take offence at that.  I know most of the Kubuntu team and they are not monkeys, they are in fact some very clever people who invest a lot of their own free time in the project
<clivejo> there are so many different hardware combinations out there it is impossible to beta test it on every combination
<ejay> clivejo: Getting rid of kde4 (stable, full of features, mature) in favor of plasma5 while shipping kubuntu15.04 was a stupid AF idea.
<clivejo> ejay: for you that may seem like a stupid AF idea, but for me I fully embrace Plasma5.  It is way better than any of the alternatives I have used or am forced to use in my "day job"
<BluesKaj> yup, still have 14.04 in my stable, so to speak ..my fav features still place there at least , plsama 5 doesn't do mucch for me
<BluesKaj> bbl
<clivejo> ejay: I understand you are frustated and have spent a lot of time trying to figure out what is wrong.  I suggest you try asking in #plasma tomorrow when the devs are about
<clivejo> in the meantime try to gather up crash reports, put them on https://paste.kde.org/ so that when the devs are available, they can try and figure out whats wrong with your system.
<ejay> clivejo: I'm not frustrated. I can't find any logic in latest kde/kubuntu decisions. I'm also concern about future of kubuntu. When they giving us something that is just not ready for people then they will stay in a shadow of Ubuntu becouse right now this piece fo poo wich is Unity is just eating alive plasma5. Or Mint with their DE - something that is way younger then whole kde.
<ejay> And KDE4 were soo good (I mean, after a year or so).
<clivejo> LOL I strongly disagree, Unity is NOTHING in comparsion to Plasma5!
<ejay> But when you plug in second monitor in Unity it will work. So normal user will choose something that will work. In this case - Unity.
<BluesKaj> ejay, not unity, kde4
<clivejo> ejay: when I plug in second and third monitor in Plasma 5 it works
<ejay> BluesKaj: go to kubuntu site and try to download version with kde4
<ejay> BluesKaj: sorry, nvm, ofc you can.
<clivejo> ejay: http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/ is the 14.04 LTS download not working?
<ejay> My point is - they will not expand with decisions like that. When any of my friends is asking me if they should get rid of windows and go full linux I can't say they should. Becouse windows is working and for normal user linux is just a pure frustration. Canonical is doing something to make it less frustrating but Kubuntu is goin in a wrong direction. I'm used to it becouse I'm sitting in this for almost 10 years. I just want to live a day when I
<ejay> could say
<ejay> "man, linux is the shit!".
<ejay> But right now it's not even close.
<denza242> I've experienced 0 problems with 2 screens
 * denza242 shrugs
<ejay> denza242: hey, that's cool. So when new user will come and ask - "guys, my double screen setup is not working", and you all gonna be "haha, u n00b, it is working for me", he will be like "wow, those linux neckbeards... screw that, I'm gonna buy win10".
<ejay> BRAVO!
<ejay> *slow clapping*
<clivejo> ejay: decisions like what?  In my view Ubuntu is going in the wrong direction.  I hate Unity and I dont think MIR is the right way to go either.  I have also sucessfully moved Windows users to Kubuntu
<clivejo> but at least we have choice in the community, if you dont like it you are free to make it yourself, or employ someone to do the coding for you.  Or just move to a distro you do like
<clivejo> ejay: if I could help you I would, but personally I have no idea what is going on in the cases you are describing.  I have tried to replicate them on my own Kubuntu 15.10 install and I cant see what you are saying.
<soee> 3,5 weeks till Plasma 5.5 beta :)
<soee> when it comes to multiscreen it work pretty good on my PC @ work (separate screens), and pretty good here at home - laptop -> tv (clone)
<clivejo> soee: have you been following the conversation with ejay?
<soee> i had some strange issues at first with my laptop, when TV was set as a primary screen by defautl and makes my laptop screen black, but after setting primary screen it works nice so far
<soee> clivejo: nope
<clivejo> soee: hes having problems with a two screen setup
<clivejo> all his apps are opening on the second display
<clivejo> and a java app is opening half on primary and half on secordary
<soee> hmm my apps are bind to screen/activity at work, so they show up whee they should
<soee> PhpStorm uses Java and opens on the right screen
<clivejo> soee: have you ever seen this or can you suggest someone who can help him find a resolution ?
<soee> i think BluesKaj is most experienced person here when we talk about multiscreen setup
<clivejo> I dont think he was able to help
<soee> ah, ok :/
<clivejo> will martin be in plasma tomorrow?
<soee> probably
<viktor_> hey guys, i have a problem, in system settings->Drivers changed my vga driver from xserver-xorg-video-intel my desktop freez, and not loading in when i restart
<viktor_> the system recommended it
<soee> viktor_: you used propriety drivers ?
<viktor_> idk, it was in the list what the system find
<viktor_> any way to reset it from terminaL,
<viktor_> ?
<soee> what GPU do you have ?
<viktor_> amd
<viktor_> but its not boot in so i must reinstall
<soee> ah i have no experiance with amd cards :/
<BluesKaj> viktor_, system settings>driver manager>recommended driver. the gpu scan may take a few minutes
<soee> BluesKaj: but i think he cant reach it as hes desktop freezez
<soee> he wants do remove proriety drivers from command line
<BluesKaj> ok soee guess I should have scrolled up
<viktor_> i cant, its not boot in, at kubuntu subtitle freeze again
<BluesKaj> subtitle freeze?
<soee> you should go recovery mode  and as admin remove those drivers
<soee> BluesKaj: i think plymouth
<BluesKaj> or update and upgrade with the repair packages option
<BluesKaj> in the recovery kernel
<jonjp89> Kubuntu 15.10 is awesome
<tumor> helou
<jubo2> Hmmm... someone at MySQL AB decided to mention that "Warning: Using a password on the command line interface can be insecure."
<jubo2> if someone happens to 'ps ax' when you are loading your .sql into the database they will see your password
<addtru> Hi everyone!  Just a question... I am using kubuntu 14.04 LTS. Should i update to kubuntu 15.10.  I am interested in stability, on my main computer.  Ty!
<lordievader> addtru: Then no. Wait for 16.04.
<addtru> Thanks  <lordievader>
<yossariauk> hi just yupgraded to 15.10  - its really an improvement for 15.04 in all ways - except one major annoyance - when you login now the task bar is grabled and it takes about 20 - 40 secs until the desktop loads now.
<yossariauk> known bug?
<yossariauk> (when it eventually loads the desktop the taskbar is no longer garbled)
<rodolfojcj> hello again
<rodolfojcj> I want you to see an image of an error I'm getting after upgrading to Kubuntu 15.10
<pasjrwoctx> anyone know where to get help with digikam?
<pasjrwoctx> Executable: digikam PID: 1884 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<rodolfojcj> this is what I get after some minutes of using Firefox on Kubuntu 15.10 http://picpaste.com/horizontal-rows-display-screen-mess-kubuntu15.10-j0speqz7.png
<rodolfojcj> does anyone have seen something like that?
<yossariauk> rodolfojcj: what gpu?
<yossariauk> intel?
<rodolfojcj> intel
<rodolfojcj> yes
<yossariauk> ok - try this - system-settings -> display configuration -> compositor -> Tearing prevention (vsync) = set to 'never'
<yossariauk> try that and see it is cures the issue?
<yossariauk> you can always change it back
<rodolfojcj> let me find that setting...
<yossariauk> that fixed various graphically oddnesses I have on my work PC (intel) - when the graphics go 'odd' its like the closing scene from 2001....
<rodolfojcj> I changed it. Now I'll open and use Firefox for a while (I switched to another web browser in the meanwhile)
<rodolfojcj> it seems to work fine yossariauk
<pasjrwoctx> can anyone help me with this? Executable: digikam PID: 1884 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) I keep getting when I try to exporta photo.
<yossariauk> rodolfojcj: file a bug report with the solution....
<yossariauk> is anyone else having a huge load time from login -> the desktop being ready?
<yossariauk> 15.10
<rodolfojcj> where could I file that bug report?
<yossariauk> looks like a fair few people are having my issue.. > https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3pwtq1/just_installed_kubuntu_1510_very_slow_login/
<yossariauk> rodolfojcj: i'd possibly file against the intel driver package
<pasjrwoctx> Yes Login Time Is Very Long, I boot up and go have coffee.
<yossariauk> pasjrwoctx: do you have messed up graphics in your taskbar whilst it loads up?
<rodolfojcj> what's the website to file bug reports?
<yossariauk> (its fine when its fully loaded)
<pasjrwoctx> No I do not
<yossariauk> rodolfojcj: use cli - > ubuntu-bug [package]
<yossariauk> (im at home so not on the intel gpu desktop
<rodolfojcj> interesting! First time I hear about that command
<yossariauk> slow login = this bug apparantely  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354230
<ubottu> KDE bug 354230 in general "Blocking calls from PlasmaNM to BlueZ for 30s" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yossariauk> rodolfojcj: also do you have mutiple monitior setup?
<rodolfojcj> no, a single one
<yossariauk> ok cheers
<rodolfojcj> hey yossariauk, I agree with you that it seems to be a problem with Intel's chipset/GPU/hardware
<rodolfojcj> because I'm seeing this entry in /var/log/syslog
<rodolfojcj> "Oct 25 15:21:22 pc kernel: [  675.857173] drm/i915: Resetting chip after gpu hang"
<rodolfojcj> thanks for your help yossariauk! Now I have my PC in a working state again :)
<rodolfojcj> I'm again here
<rodolfojcj> the bug about horizontal lines appearing in the screen is present again! :(
<rodolfojcj> I changed the rendering method from OpenGL 2 to XRender and for now it's solved
<lordievader> rodolfojcj: What graphics card and driver are you using?
<rodolfojcj> I'm here again
<bprompt_> tis  a dejavu`
<rodolfojcj> lordievader, according to lspci, this is the graphic card: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
#kubuntu 2016-10-24
<DonCullen> Been away from the *nix scene for quite a while, so I'm pretty out of it.  Noticed very little to no mention (of recent) on internet has been made of Compiz Fusion.  Whatever happened to it?
<DarinMiller> DonCullen: Compizefusion is stll used on the Ubuntu unity 7 desktop (not sure if it's used with Mir on Unity 8).  In KDE4, the CF could replace kwin, but I have not tried with plasma 5.
<DonCullen> Thanks for the clarification on CF
<DonCullen> KWin any good?
<DonCullen> Just found out KWin is already part of Plasma.  Doing research on how to enable effects now.
<DarinMiller> DonCullen: The plasma developers on working on enabling kwin with Wayland.  It's progressing quite nicely but the wayland version sitll has few rough edges.  As an ex compiz fan, I am quite happy with kwin.
<wikimedia_ayuda> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ayuda> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ayuda> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ayuda> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ayuda> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ops> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ops> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ops> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ops> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ops> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikimedia_ops> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia-en> !report $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia-en> !report $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia-en> !report $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia-en> !report $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia-en> !report $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia-en> !report $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<user|82519> hi
<annddyy> hello
<DonCullen> hey
<user|26878> how to install open gl please ?
<DonCullen> Via Google: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=345177
<DonCullen> http://askubuntu.com/questions/501560/how-to-update-opengl-driver-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<DonCullen> That one seems more promising.
<DonCullen> I didn't have OpenGL on my machine when you asked; I followed instructions from the second link, and OpenGL works fine for me now.  Hope that link helps you.
<DonCullen> Heading to bed.  Night.
<lordievader> Good morning
<jubo2> Dzień Dobry lordievader
<lordievader> Err, good morning jubo2
<jubo2> yes.
<yossarianuk> hi - is it possible with ACL's or something else to give user write permission to a directory but not be able to delete files ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Something like that is possible, but I am not sure how exactly.
<lordievader> We use it at the study association.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: my thoughts at the minute are to either use inotify (and change the perms after file uploaded) or sometghing mad like SELINUX
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yossarianuk> lordievader: using bindfs works...
<lordievader> yossarianuk: We did it there with ext4 and samba.
<IrcsomeBot> Evas0r was added by: Evas0r
<IrcsomeBot> <Evas0r> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Evas0r> Can I ask you guys for help?
<marco-parillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <Evas0r> I'm trying to install Kubuntu from the Live distribution on my USB stick, but when I try to boot it just lands to a grey screen. I thought the problem was my Nvidia GPU but the F6 key does nothing (I managed to add the nomodeset option). Do anyone know how to solve?
<BluesKaj> !EFI | EviasOr, I'll bet that's your problem
<ubottu> EviasOr, I'll bet that's your problem: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<viewer|98088> I haven't UEFI on my machine, and I can boot into the kubuntu splah screen (but hotkeys aren't working). I just tryed to boot again and I got a Kernel Panic
<viewer|98088> Other informations: I'm trying to install the 32bit version of Kubuntu on a PC with an Athlon 64 x2 CPU, 2GB Ram and a Geforce GTX 240
<BluesKaj> viewer|98088, your pc can handle 64 bit with that cpu , a little short on memeory, but if you don't open too many apps at once you should be fine
<viewer|98088> Ok, I'll try with 64bit and let you know.
<BluesKaj> viewer|98088, and your nvidia gpu should work just fine  and even better once you install the recommended driver rather than the default
<user|45982> Hola, alguien me puede decir un sitio donde pueda descargar kubuntu 4.5.7
<user|45982> Por favor
<viewer|98088> Can I install them also if the live doens't boot (just to be clear, I'm the same guy that asked about the grey screen)
<viewer|98088> Forgot the "?"
<user|45982> Hello, can someone tell me a place where I can download Kubuntu 4.5.7
<DonCullen> Quick question, I seem to be unable to locate Muon Discovery on Kubuntu, where is it now?
<DonCullen>  @user|45982 - http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<DonCullen> @user|45982 - if you need even older versions, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/
<Guest38858> hi...I just upgraded kubuntu to 16.10, but now sddm doesn't seem to start
<acheronuk> DonCullen: no such things as that now. There is Muon which is a package manager, and there is plasma-discover with also does that but is more a software centre style app
<DonCullen> Ahh.  So what does Kubuntu use now as a GUI for package management?
<DonCullen> @Guest38858 -- try https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=213460
<acheronuk> if you want a pure package manager, as said you can install 'muon'
<BluesKaj> Guest38858, can you drop to vt/tty (ctl+alt+F1-F6) , the run suso systemctl enable sddm, then, sudo systemctl start sddm
<BluesKaj> suso=sudo
<DonCullen> Is it any good?
<BluesKaj> muon is best
<DonCullen> okay, then.  sudo apt-get install muon it is then?
<BluesKaj> yup
<acheronuk> Guest38858: is this on a Nvidia card? if so, what driver?
<DonCullen> Guest38858 BluesKaj -- keep in mind that it appears this has been reported as a bug  -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1431332
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431332 in sddm (Ubuntu) "sddm not starting after upgrade" [High,Confirmed]
<DonCullen> Meh, Empathy keeps crashing on Kubuntu
<Guest38858> trying that out...one moment
<Guest38858> acheronuk: it's an intel graphics card
<acheronuk> Guest38858: ok. that rules out one possible problem then :)
<BluesKaj> DonCullen, that's an old bug ...hasn't affected  me for a while now
<DonCullen> Just thought I'd share what I found on Google.
<DonCullen> This may be way beyond what's normally asked here, but I figured couldn't hurt to ask
<Guest38858> DonCullen: that was reported for 15.10 beta :) this was an upgrade from a working 16.04
<DonCullen> On Windows, I used Cyberduck for working with Amazon S3 server, what's a good S3 client for Kubuntu?
<Guest38858> and...systemctl set-default graphical.target didn't help
<Guest38858> in /var/log/X.ord.log I get this "(EE) /dev/dri/card0: failed to set DRM interface version 1.4: Permission denied"...any idea what's this? google is not helping a lot
<DonCullen> did you run it via sudo
<Guest38858> yes...graphical.target is the detault
<BluesKaj> Guest38858, wonder if lightdm is blocking
<Guest38858> BluesKaj: it's not installed
<BluesKaj> you'rfe sure
<Guest38858> well...dpkg -l lightdm gives me "un"
<Guest38858> tail /var/log/kern.log gives me this line "sddm[1370]: Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x50501) with this library (version 0x50601)"
<Guest38858> copyed as best as I could :P
<DonCullen> *copied
<Guest38858> yeah...that ;)
<DonCullen> lol sorry, an annoying habit of mine, feel free to disregard it
<Guest38858> not my first language...and no problem being corrected ;)
<BluesKaj> Guest38858, so you upgraded via the 'net, sometimes successful sometimes not
<DonCullen> Not my first language either, so all good.
<BluesKaj> upgrade the OS that is
<Guest38858> BluesKaj: hehe yeah...well trying to install lightdm to see if it works out
<Guest38858> lightdm works...kinda...after login I get a black screen with the message "Could not start D-Bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<Guest38858> what the hell does it mean?
<DonCullen> BRB, calling QDBus. ;)
<DonCullen> Lol, sorry, couldn't resist.
<Guest38858> lol
<Guest38858> I don't have his phone number
<DonCullen> Me either.  They shoud've included it.
<DonCullen> Heh
<Guest38858> well...calling qdbus on the command line I get that mixed lib version output just before a core dump
<DonCullen> Are you running this in VirtualBox or something?  You seem to be able to chat on IRC while working with it
<BluesKaj> Guest38858,  dbus-launch xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<DonCullen> Not that it's relevant. Just curious.
<Guest38858> my laptop is broken...I'm lucky enough to have a desktop by my side
<Guest38858> BluesKaj: you sure? I don't have a nvidia card...isn't nouveau for nvidia stuff?
<BluesKaj> oh sorry my mistake, thought you had nvidia
<BluesKaj> Guest38858,^
<Guest38858> intel
<BluesKaj> Guest38858, then substitute intel for nvidia
<DonCullen> Sorry for the stupid question, but what's Fuse?
<BluesKaj> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<DonCullen> TY
<DonCullen> Am looking into S3QL.  Have any of you used this before?  Any good?
 * BluesKaj googles
<apk> aa
<DonCullen> Taking that as a no =P
<BluesKaj> DonCullen, looks interesting, but i don't store data in the cloud
<DonCullen> I usually use Dropbox
<DonCullen> But my company uses S3 for storing common assets that don't change often to "streamline visitor's experience by speeding it up for them"
<DonCullen> Trying to install S3QL is like trying to mediate while being beat up
<DonCullen> Error after error, missing dependencies, yadda yadda
<DonCullen> "fatal error: sqlite3.h: No such file or directory"
<DonCullen> Stuff like that. >.<
<Guest38858> yeeyyy...happened I had some libs in /usr/loca that were messing things up
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mII9NZ8MMVM
<DonCullen> Sure, lemme click on a link that has absolutely no context to it
<DonCullen> Especially from someone with 'chcknrub' as their AKA
<DonCullen> Got bored, was taking forever to update packages, decided to click on the link.
<DonCullen> "The Collapse of The American Dream Explained in Animation"
<DonCullen> Odd thing to post here in Kubuntu Support =P
<Guest38858> does telepathy still support any account type that works on the local network without a server?
<aleksey> help test HDD
<DonCullen> That depends on if you have the sixth sense.
 * DonCullen snickers
<aleksey> size 1tb and install kubuntu 930gig
<aleksey>  DonCullen snickers    translate is ru   https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B3%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%BD%D0%BE&newwindow=1&client=ubuntu&hs=UPl&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjglt2D-_PPAhWLiywKHV4KAF8Q_AUICCgB&biw=1152&bih=795
<aleksey> it at me from one place disappears and appears in another you call it shop
<aleksey> Give Ubuntu a normal way where there is no problem with the hard drive ... of not shown full size ...
<aleksey> that shit did not just text ... but I still crippled
<aleksey> I thought only the possibility for the letters and the secrets of razgadayutsya if nihsostavit word
<DonCullen> This might help you
<DonCullen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<DonCullen> Another possible link that may be of help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/694102/cant-get-full-drive-capacity-in-fdisk
<locustmage> Tell me please why ever single distro I attempt to install anymore with a kernel over 4.0 will not get my wifi working? Did they remove a bunch of wifi drivers from the default kernel?
<locustmage> It's very annoying. Especially trying to install kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS. I would have thought all the damn bugs would have been worked out
<locustmage> How can canonical expect anyone to adopt Linux if they cannot install it without manipulating kernel mods or recompiling
<penelopa> http://nikitushkinandrey.wordpress.com/2012/07/20/my-recipe-on-detecting-and-blocking-of-abnormal-scanning-by-means-of-iptables-in-linux/
<aleksey> loser  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washington
<aleksey> tv all
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> I want to lower the mem used by kubuntu, on KDE5 is that the right way to go: http://askubuntu.com/a/282827 ?
<aleksey> help delete virus hdd size
<aleksey> https://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/linux/
<DonCullen> Every time I edit a file in terminal and hit save, this triggers:
<DonCullen> http://pastebin.com/raw/YQK8qJMG
<DonCullen> What in the nine planes of hell is that?
<BluesKaj> DonCullen, which key strokes are you using to save and exit ..assume youre editing in nano
<DonCullen> kate
<DonCullen> Let me do a more full paste, sec
<DonCullen> http://pastebin.com/raw/XLuFuC7i
<BluesKaj> oh, so you're opening terminal inside the file
<DonCullen> I would use Vim, but Vim is acting screwy ATM
<DonCullen> Using terminal, I open a file in Kate for editing, when done, I close kate saving the file.  Then that triggers.
<BluesKaj> are you using kdesudo kate or sudo kate?
<DonCullen> sudo kate
<BluesKaj> if you are opening a gui like  kate you have to use kdesudo ..sudo is strictly for terminal alone
<BluesKaj> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<DonCullen> Interesting, when I run the command "kate something" and save the file, works fine, nothing happens
<DonCullen> if I add sudo to it, then it triggers that
<BluesKaj> DonCullen, read above ^
<DonCullen> http://pastebin.com/raw/bENFb3QP
<DonCullen> Yep, I read it
<DonCullen> But I doubt that's why it's triggering
<DonCullen> I just used kdesudo kate
<DonCullen> Same result
<DonCullen> http://pastebin.com/raw/L036nMYk
<BluesKaj> doubt if you wish..but the above info is a warning ...as far as that output is concerned I have no clue
<BluesKaj> output that you posted
<TennPornoFree> )
<TennPornoFree> hdd share welcome
<DonCullen> Mmm. OK.
<BluesKaj> TennPornoFree, does that nick have some purpose here ? If so take youtr trolling/spamming elsewhere
<DonCullen> *if not
<TennPornoFree> help share kids porno  web server   ajleksey2016@gmail.com
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<TennPornoFree> $$$
<BluesKaj> !ops | TennPornoFree
<ubottu> TennPornoFree: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) yofel, ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, valorie, shadeslayer, rww, Unit193
<konrados> So, since we got rid of this guy, what do you think about http://askubuntu.com/a/282827 ?
<konrados> someone suggest sudo apt-get install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<konrados> To make kubuntu use lower memory
<claydoh> that is old, kubuntu-lo-fat
<claydoh> don't think it is relevant any more
<konrados> You say I should use "kubuntu-lo-fat" instead of "kubuntu-lo-fat-settings", claydoh ?
<claydoh> and the package does not exist
<claydoh> anymore
<BluesKaj> konrados, claydoh speaks wise words there...it's no longer relevant
<konrados> hmm... so how can I lower the ram usage? By plasma or kde?
<konrados> BluesKaj , claydoh ?
<claydoh> by not running things?
<konrados> I only have hexchat terminal and chrome executed :(
<konrados> I mean running
<BluesKaj> konrados, how much RAM is being used and by which packages ?
<claydoh> turn off desktop effects reduce the neumber of krunner plugins used, check for and disable any windeco animations, drop shadows, and the like
<konrados> claydoh, OK, I'll do, thanks! BluesKaj - /proc/self/exe is three times on htop with 138 MB (RES column), then a hundreds times of chrome, with 115MB (only 3 tabs opened), then chrome --type=rendered many times (110 MB), and then small things
<konrados> I have this: http://pastebin.com/mcHSFanT - please don't make laugh of my 2gb memory :( but why I have 291448 "free" but it still uses swap ?
<claydoh> chrome and other browsers commonly have different threads running -keeps the whole browser from going down, iirc, if one tab misbehaves
<claydoh> swap = ubuntu's tendency to hit swap early
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<konrados> Thanks, claydoh - I'm on it
<claydoh> that will make a diff on systems with lower ram
<konrados> OK, thanks
<DonCullen> Great, Kubuntu died
<DonCullen> Now I have to reinstall it >.<
<sponge> Hello
<sponge> If I'm using kubuntu 16.04 my pre-installed and my post-installed apps will be upgraded once stable releases emerge? like with libreoffice 5.2 or vlc, etc? What is the method for enabling/disabling this?
<BluesKaj> sponge, welcome :
<BluesKaj> !backports | sponge
<ubottu> sponge: If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<heinkel_111> are there any specifc advice for setting up doubleboot kubuntu16.04.1 and win10 on a 1quite new laptop
<heinkel_111> I am thinking about UEFI etc
<heinkel_111> !doubleboot
<heinkel_111> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<BluesKaj> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<BluesKaj> heinkel_111, ^
<heinkel_111> Thank you, BluesKaj
<miroslav_> #kde-devel
<heinkel_111> error parsing pcc subspaces from pcct
<heinkel_111> does that sound bad?
<heinkel_111> hmmm...windows fast boot must be disabled...
<user|81713> hey
<user|81713> Wht is the minium requiremens to Kubuntu 32bits?
<sponge> Is there a reasonable evaluation of when will plasma 5 be as stable as kde in 14.04?
<user|69002> quick question for the resident experts or advanced users out there. I'm about to make the switch back to linux (yet again) from windows and I'm considering two options. Install Kubuntu as is, or install Ubuntu and install plasma desktop KDE 5.8.2. Does anyone know which is the better choice considering the current state of both distributions and t
<user|69002> he difference betyween 5.5 / 5.7?
<sponge> I'm trying to understand how updates through backports work. for example I'm trying to see what updates are available for kubuntu 14.04 with libreoffice/vlc. I checked here: https://launchpad.net/%7Ekubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?field.series_filter=trusty and Here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-backports/ . And it seems that since 2014, there were no update through backports to libreoffice/vlc. Is that correct or am I missing something?
<holahola> \/ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda /\
<holahola> \/ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda /\
<holahola> \/ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda /\
<holahola> \/ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda /\
<holahola> \/ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda /\
<konrados> Hi again. I've just installed "idicator-sysmonitor" ( https://launchpad.net/~alexeftimie/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages ) - I started it with app launcher, and i can't see anything, why and what do I do now? I thought I'll see it in the taskbar...
<miglo> Hello
<miglo> After an upgrade from Kubuntu 16.04 to 16.10 usb_modeswitch doesn't automatically activate the modem anymore. I have to do this manually each time on the command line.
<user|69002> anyone know if would i miss out on anything cool by using kde 5.5 versus 5.8?
<konrados> I'm tired of this kubuntu... this is a fresh installation, i.e. I added some soft like chrome, but that's all. Not changes in preferences .I can't enter the pipe or backslash anywhere (like here) - it appears for a moment and then disappears... where should I look at to solve this?
<konrados> Please...
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Guest79948> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<DonCullen> Just finished reinstalling Kubuntu.
<konrados> Btw, when I press and hold the pipe (|||||||) or backslash (\\) then I "can" enter them...
<DonCullen> Pardon?
<konrados> If it was to me, DonCullen - I have a problem with entering the pipe character (as well as backslash, it is on the same key, as you know)
<konrados> When hitting once, it appears and disappears, DonC
<konrados> DonCullen, ^
<DonCullen> In IRC, or...?
<konrados> *everywhere* :(
<konrados> in terminal, texteditors, irc...
<konrados> afaik I have no problems with other keys, only with this one.
<Arcaire> [09:51] <konrados> If it was to me, DonCullen - I have a problem with entering the pipe character (as well as backslash, it is on the same key, as you know)
<Arcaire> [09:51] <konrados> When hitting once, it appears and disappears, DonC
<Arcaire> [09:52] <konrados> DonCullen, ^
<DonCullen> System Settings -> Desktop Behavior -> Accessibility, check modifier keys, keyboard filters
<Arcaire> er, sorry
<Arcaire> middle click
<DonCullen> Can't hurt to check other tabs too
 * Arcaire looks for a way to disable that.
<konrados> Thanks DonCullen - I'll try that, although this is a fresh installation
<konrados> sec...
<DonCullen> Sure the issue isn't the keyboard itself?
<DonCullen> Have you tried using a different keyboard?
<DonCullen> That'd tell you if it was hardware related or software related.
<konrados> I used to work on another system, DonCullen - OK, I'll try that too, thanks, sec...
<konrados> *it used to work
<DonCullen> No problem.  Not a guru here.  The only reason why I suggested that (accessibility) is because on Win10, my kids love to mess with the keyboard, and somehow they activate accessibility for keyboard, messes it up to kingdom come.  Drove me crazy trying to figure out what they did, took me a week to find the cause and fix it.
<konrados> DonCullen, - everything's turned off, or have default values in the "accessibility" page, I'll try another keyboard
<DonCullen> OK, good to know it isn't that.
<DonCullen> Let's hope it's hardware related.
<DonCullen> Otherwise there's more troubleshooting to do.
<DonCullen> Strange though, you mentioned it's a fresh install.
<konrados> DonCullen - yes it's fresh. But damn, I can't find a free keyboard right now, I'll try tomorrow, for now I'll survive without this key :) Thanks again!
<konrados> I have problems with installing/deinstalling packages, like here: http://pastebin.com/CnvXv6zV - I already tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148383/how-to-resolve-dpkg-error-processing-var-cache-apt-archives-python-apport-2-0 ( sudo apt-get clean ) - I'm very close to reinstall kubuntu, what's the easiest way? I don't care about the my data I already have, there is not too much of it.
<DonCullen> If you don't want to wait, http://www.bbc.co.uk/accessibility/guides/keyboard_easier/onscreen/linux/kde/
<DonCullen> I wouldn't blame you for reinstalling Kubuntu.  I just did it twice today. >.<
<konrados> DonCullen, I have more problems with Kubuntu. You said a few minutes ago "Just finished reinstalling Kubuntu." - what's the easiest way to do this? I don't care about my own data.
<konrados> oh wait, I did something and it told me to restart the pc, I completely forgot about it, brb DonCullen
<DonCullen> I basically downloaded Kubuntu onto an USB drive, used UBI to make USB Drive bootable, rebooted into USB, and reinstalled then.
<DonCullen> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-kubuntu-10-04-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/
<DonCullen> Keep in mind, to set up the USB drive, I was using a Win10 pc.
<Allvaro_stupiid> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Allvaro_stupiid> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Allvaro_stupiid> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Allvaro_stupiid> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<Allvaro_stupiid> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<konrados> DonCullen - sorry I recalled I had to reboot the machine, but it didn't change anything. I already know pressing the backslash key causes two things - it sends the backslash and then... it sends the backspace key - I discovered by an accident - in chrome it took me back to a previous page :) Anyway - I have so many other problems that I think about reinstalling KUbuntu, what's the easiest way?
<jem_eswiki> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<jem_eswiki> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<jem_eswiki> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<jem_eswiki> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<jem_eswiki> ^&& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &&^
<DonCullen> Ah, you didn't see what I sent earlier konrados
<DonCullen> I basically downloaded Kubuntu onto an USB drive, used UBI to make USB Drive bootable, rebooted into USB, and reinstalled then.  Keep in mind, to set up the USB drive, I was using a Win10 pc.  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/put-kubuntu-10-04-on-a-flash-drive-using-windows/
<DonCullen> konrados ^^
<konrados> Yeah, so the procedure is just like first installation, right, DonCullen ?
<DonCullen> Pretty much.  In my case, I had it format the partition so I wouldn't have to wonder if it was still re-using any old stuff from the previous installation.  I wanted a clean installation.
<DonCullen> Again, not a guru here.
<konrados> OK, I'll try that, thank you very much DonCullen !
<konrados> I have nothing to loose :)
<DonCullen> No problem, see you when you get back.  Hopefully it'll be all good when you return.
<konrados> I hope so too, but I'll try that tomorrow, we have 02:00 am now in my timezone :)
<konrados> I'll surely get back to you with a report :)
<DonCullen> Yep.  Before you install, may want to have Kubuntu test the installation media for defects
<DonCullen> This way you don't waste your time installing when it's already flawed from the start.
<DonCullen> 2AM?  Europe?
<konrados> Yes, Poland.
<DonCullen> Never been there.  Heard it's quite a place to visit.
<DonCullen> G'nite then!
<konrados> I tried to use smartctl so I tried to install smartmontools when the dpkg said it has a problem. DonCullen - this is is Masuria, in Poland: https://www.google.pl/search?q=mazury+polska&biw=1280&bih=869&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjmrJq5z_TPAhVEiCwKHe-uCAUQ_AUIBigB
#kubuntu 2016-10-25
<chet> how do I switch off desktop effects in 16.04
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ALT+Shift+F12 should toggle effects
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Individual ones can be disabled in the 'desktop effects' system settings module
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or compositing can be disabled entirely on login via the Display > Compositor settings
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah. 05:57. I'm probably talking to someone long gone
<frapox> hi
<soee_> hiho frapox
<WebHostingFree> )
<frapox> hi soee_
<frapox> Why Firefox lost his KDE theme after a cache-history wiping?
<markc> hi, is there any way to get dpkg-reconfigure to acknowlege altered debconf settings so I can script re-setting a fresh install?
<WebHostingFree> dpkg-reconfigure  it can not be done (I did unix-linux)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<WebHostingFree> hi
<WebHostingFree> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<WebHostingFree> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<markc> ‎WebHostingFree‎: so you mean using debconf-set-selections followed by dpkg-reconfigure will never work? (it used to on wily)
<WebHostingFree> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bangolio> hi, latest stable kubuntu, big screen with a special IR frame that makes it a "touch" screen connected to computer, changed orientation to portrait but the IR frame orientation still acts as landscape. so clicking and moving the pointer works fine but moving the finger up causes the pointer to move right and so on. I've tried changing the coordinate transformation matrix via xinput but it will
<bangolio> not change. latest fedora had no issue with this. can anyone help?
<Irany> ... http://pastebin.com/a6pYRATY Someone can help me? My Plasma Desktop is screwed up
<Irany> How do i fix that?
<WebHostingFree> save sale
<WebHostingFree> v-l  write ?
<markc> Irany: just a long shot, update then apt-get install --reinstall plasma-desktop-data
<Irany> Ok
<Irany> How do i logout from terminal?
<markc> ctrl-d
<Irany> Nevermind, i got it with ctrl+alt+del.
<BluesKaj> check this script out , block ads via dns for debian based OSs, http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/adblock-everywhere-raspberry-pi-hole-way/
<tearmannair> BluesKaj - I like that idea, couldn't you set your DCHP server on your router to use the PI as the DNS server and avoid manually changing DNS for all your devices?
<tearmannair> That's the only kicker for me -
<BluesKaj> tearmannair, not using dhcp , i have all my devices set to static IPs in the router as described in the how to.
<markc> Irany: sorry, I see, you were in a non-gui console. Any luck?
<Irany> Actually...
<Irany> It worked
<markc> cool :)
<Irany> Thank you
<tearmannair> BluesKaj - if a guests visits you have to set them up manually?
<BluesKaj> tearmannair, unfortunately I had to install the script in all my pcs
<tearmannair> ahhh
<BluesKaj> but one can use an rpi as the DNS server tearmannair, https://pi-hole.net/
<BluesKaj> getting offtopic here, join us in #kubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<tearmannair> my bad haha thx
<BluesKaj> you're not bad, I'm the one who started this :-)
<WebHostingFree> pedo fill repo google.ru
<BluesKaj> WebHostingFree, stop that
<WebHostingFree> help repo pedo resurse
<BluesKaj> WebHostingFree, click here #ubuntu-ru
<WebHostingFree> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<WebHostingFree> help install debian ps $$
<WebHostingFree> psxe  realtek
<konrados> DonCullen, if you remember my issues with keyboard yesterday (backward slash and pipe not working), then well, you were right, it's because of the keyboard (hardware problems) :) So it's not necessary to reinstall kubuntu, thanks again!
<DagMoller> there is any magix to install kubuntu 16.10 on virtualbox 5.1.8?
<DonCullen> konrados -- excellent, good to know!  Glad you were able to pinpoint the issue! :)
<konrados> Whell, it was you, who did this, I would never think about it, but I'll be back here anyway with another issues :)
<doyle> Hey. When attempting to connect two 4k displays, it fails with: "Common reasons are that the overall screen size is too big, or you enabled more displays than supported by your GPU. Note: They function when both are in horizontal position, but when rotating one 90 degrees this error appears. What can I  do to fix this?
<Irany> Are you fucking kidding me??
<Irany> 2 4k monitors?
<Irany> Jeez
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> Which GPU you are using? I tried it with an Skylake i5 an kubunut 16.10 and it works
<Irany> Guys, whenever i try to change my wallpaper right-clicking on desktop, it opens "System Settings" "Softwares & Updates"
<miglo> After an upgrade from Kubuntu 16.04 to 16.10 usb_modeswitch doesn't automatically activate the modem anymore. I have to do this manually each time on the command line.
<miglo> Has anyone an idea what the problem might be?
<Guest96447> hello?
<abhishek> how can I install the drivers for the hardware in 16.04/
<genii> abhishek: What hardware is not functioning correctly?
<abhishek> genii, bluetooth and video-card
<IrcsomeBot> Hesediel was added by: Hesediel
<ChetManly> is there  way to make ssdm to display on one screen only
<ChetManly> like position 0,0
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not that I know of ChetManly
#kubuntu 2016-10-26
<Sircle> I plugged nvs quadro 420 and 450 http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_420_us.html and http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html and I saw only 2 out of 4 LCDs were shown as connected in xrandr -q. Other 2 as disconneced. I plugged that on an other machine having windows, I got all 4 working. A) any clues why? B) whats the minimum most costly card with 3-4 display at a time
<Sircle> (for multiseat) is 100% supported by ubuntu?
<ChetManly> how do I fix sddm?
<NoCode> Anyone around?
<NoCode> How can I get a small buffer(space) between nicknames and conversation in Konversation, similar to hexchat?
<NoCode> It's driving me nuts that everything is squished together.
<NoCode> There's no alignments with nicknames and the conversation.
<jabyr> hi friends i need hashtag for chat in spanish
<jabyr> wish is
<nsnzero> a105
<nsnzero> ignore that
<nsnzero> if you are using konversatiom - press F5 to get a channel list and search for Spanish
<jabyr> bueno quiero saber que hacer cuando no puedo instalar un programa desde un repositorio externo
<jhunold> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jabyr> que es algo netamente de bloqueo de seguridad
<jabyr> e tratado de instalar algunos programas y no me deja
<jabyr> cuando agrego la key gpg todo bien
<jabyr> despues actualizo los repo
<jabyr> y cuando voy a instalar el programa me dice que no lo encuentra
<patarok> has anybody in here some experience with wayland and color management?
<patarok> i would like to know/hear about.
<gilles__> bonjour
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<WebHostingFree> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<him-cesjf> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 16.10 on a Dell laptop. For some reason, the OS hangs/responds very slowly in between while typing or switching tasks or while doing any work. During this hang/slow behaviour, I notice the fan revving in high speed, delay in typing, network disconnection and  stuck digital clock seconds counter which restores to normal after the lag subsides but occurs every 10 seconds or so lasting for about 3-4 seconds. Is this a
<him-cesjf> kernel issue? How can I determine what is causing this?
<Tm_T> him-cesjf: what device, what kernel, etc
<BluesKaj> him-cesjf:  check with ksysguard which process is using up your cpu, probly apt-updating xapian
<Tm_T> I had that kind of hardware issue at some point, finally found out it was buggy usb hub
<Tm_T> it was polling my io like a maniac
<him-cesjf> Oh great, samw people are still giving support
<him-cesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.7.5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-26-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz at 2099/2700 MHz, RAM: 7384/7902 MB, Storage: 26/57 GB, 281 procs, 65.68h up
<him-cesjf> Tm_T: ^
<him-cesjf> BluesKaj: Tried htop, didn't notice anything strnage
<BluesKaj> him-cesjf:  is firefox open?
<him-cesjf> stange*
<him-cesjf> Sorry for typos this lag issue is really messing up
<him-cesjf> No
<him-cesjf> BluesKaj: But Google Chrome is running from a really long time
<him-cesjf> BluesKaj: Tm_T: I would like to narrow it down the cause, could you please guide me how?
<chr1s> him-cesjf: i'd run top for a bit somewhere and watch it. I've seen things get really slow when lots of hardware interrupts are happing
<chr1s> happening
<chr1s> could be a few things, slow disk, lots of paging due to running low on memory, swap space too small
<chr1s> top should help narrow it down a bit
<BluesKaj> him-cesjf:  open ksysguard/system monitor in  the kmenu>system
<BluesKaj> him-cesjf:  your specs are good, there is some process seriouslymisbehaving
<konrados> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning konrados
<lordievader> him-cesjf: Could you pastebin the output of 'vmstat 1 10'?
<konrados> Hi BluesKaj :)
<konrados>  I obviously tried on Mozilla/#thunderbird first, but nobody was able to help me. So I thought maybe it's something with kubuntu/ubuntu... maybe some permission problems. I can't see anything in thunderbird/sent folder. I mean the folder in thunderbird itself not a directory on a disk... I'm lost, I don't know what to do now.
<BluesKaj> konrados:  sorry, tried what on firefox?
<konrados> You mean opening webmail, BluesKaj ? It works fine there.
<BluesKaj> konrados:  were you posting somewhere elase , because I don't follow
<BluesKaj> else
<chr1s> konrados: Let's start from the beginning. Is the "Sent" folder a local folder on your machine or is it on the mail server?
<konrados> BluesKaj, chr1s  -  I tried on the Mozilla servers (not freenode) and there #thunderbird channel. Now I'm trying to locate where thunderbird stores its "sent" stuff on disk. I told thunderbird to keep things on both mail server and local machine btw. I'm a bit lost, because until now, I simply installed, configured, fired and everything was just fine, also on Kubuntu.
<chr1s> can you see the contents of other folders or nothing is working now?
<konrados> chr1s, - everything else works just fine (like 'inbox'). Only the 'sent' folder is still empty and "grayed out"
<konrados> OK, I think I'll try again on #thunderbird channel on Mozilla server where does thunderbird stores all the information, because I did find imap folders but nothing more. I mean there is a "local folders" directory (on disk I mean) but there is nothing like "sent" in there.
<konrados> I'll be back chr1s & BluesKaj - thanks for your help hitherto :)
<chr1s> everything local should be in a folder off your user directory called .mozilla-thunderbird something depending on what name your profile has
<chr1s> ok, good luck
<konrados> I'll be back, but, btw, I only have "/home/konrad/.thunderbird/s3zrpwq3.default", chr1s
<chr1s> ok, it's that, everything should be in there unless you changed the default storage location
<locustmage> Hey everyone
<locustmage> When I installed 16.04.1 it gave me the wrong wifi module
<locustmage> I have no way to wire connect this desktop
<locustmage> But I found the Install ISO, mounted it at /cdrom and added it as a source through the GUI
<locustmage> Now how do I install the right one?
<locustmage> My lspci -v shows this
<locustmage> http://i.imgur.com/B43xVht.jpg
<locustmage> But the network manger will not scan and wlan0 does not exist
<chr1s> are you sure you have the wrong driver and aren't simply missing the firmware?
<locustmage> How could I tell?
<EvilRoey> hihi
<EvilRoey> how does this render for you guys? http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/10/30/magazine/kesha-lawsuit-dr-luke.html  <-- light gray text on white background here... how about for you?+
<BluesKaj> locustmage:  bcm 4321 driver should be available online , use whatever device you're using now and transfer the file via usb or some such to the target computer
<chr1s> locustmage: check the output from dmesg... take a look here https://wiki.debian.org/bcm43xx to see how to proceed
<BluesKaj> locustmage:  how old is the machine , maybe b43 cutter is a consideration
<him-cesjf> lordievader: Sorry for late reply. Here is vmstat output - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23383759/
<locustmage> The PC is a first gen i7 dell
<him-cesjf> BluesKaj: Tm_T: lordievader: Meanwhile I filed bug for plasmashell polling issue. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1636869 https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1636869 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "Plasmashell polling on zero timeout" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 371712 in DataEngines "Plasmashell polling on zero timeout" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<bo> zdraveite
<locustmage> dmesg does say missing firmware file b43/ucode11.fw and b43-open/ucode11.fw
<shane_777> Got a strange issue. Konsole tabs randomly start scrolling only command history instead of scrolling back up window. Anyone else experience this?
<shane_777> sorry, failed to mention - while using mouse scroll wheel
<chr1s> locustmage: I'd copy them and put them where it expects and see if it solves your problem
<a1111a> list
<a1111a> list
<rattking> shane_777: yes I have that issue too..  running reset usually fixes that.. I have no idea why it happens though
<shane_777> thanks! I'll keep that in mind. Seems to be a new issue - kubuntu 16.04, Konsole 15.12.3
<locustmage> It seems the only way to do it is through an internet connection because I have to use proprietary drivers.
<locustmage> I'm sorry ever since 4.0 kernel I've had nothing but problems with Linux. Any distro
<lordievader> him-cesjf: Lots of user and system cpu time. Ideally you want your cpu to be idle.
<lordievader> him-cesjf: I'd check what is taking up all that cpu time.
<locustmage> I'm attempting to download the firmware on windows and see if I can get it installed in Linux. Lots of hopping back and forth
<chr1s> locustmage: the drivers are present in linux, your issue is that you don't have the firmware for the card which is loaded by the driver when it comes up
<chr1s> it's a crappy approach to delivering hardware that we're unfortunately stuck with due to licensing and other issues around the hardware
<locustmage> I'm really not getting where these files might be if the do exist already on my system
<chr1s> locustmage: the firmware files most probably don't already exist on your system (unless you already put them there) and that is your problem, you need to get them and put them where your driver is expecting
<chr1s> locustmage: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Firmware
<locustmage> Wow what a user friendly operating system....... I never used to have this issue with this computer
<chr1s> if you had a wired connection it would be a lot easier as you'd just apt-get the package but you don't so you'll have to do it all manually
<locustmage> I followed some instructions using b43-cutter with a file I found by using windows to follow the wget command. Restarted lets see if it worked
<locustmage> Geez. Finally. That seems like a lot of BS to go through considering this is the LTS version
<chr1s> blame Broadcom, blame Dell, blame whoever you like for making a device that doesn't know how to do its job until someone gives it the code to do it when it starts up
<chr1s> Windows does the same thing behind your back
<anoop> Fcitx input method is not working on Plasm5 applications. But with gnome based applications it works fine. Any idea/workarounds?
<OEM_INTEL> hi
<OEM_INTEL> help kubuntu kde hdd size
<OEM_INTEL> 1tb-860gig  free space
<BluesKaj> OEM_INTEL:  so what what's your question?
<OEM_INTEL> hard drive shows all of 1tb 860 gig
<OEM_INTEL> virus kubuntu
<BluesKaj> df -h
<chr1s> OEM_INTEL: what are you trying to do?
<OEM_INTEL> http://pastebin.com/gQCFe99m
<chr1s> ok, so what's the problem?
<OEM_INTEL> look
<OEM_INTEL> --- /dev/sdb1
<OEM_INTEL> free space
<chr1s> yes, you have a drive that has used ~6GB
<chr1s> and has 860 free
<OEM_INTEL> Do you want to shut down the site and the rest of the spread of the virus
<OEM_INTEL> used ~6GB
<OEM_INTEL> free ) 990 gig
<chr1s> yeah, probably a good idea to do that
<OEM_INTEL> local site
<BluesKaj> virus?
<OEM_INTEL> kubuntu
<OEM_INTEL> virus
<OEM_INTEL> virus system kubuntu
<OEM_INTEL> debian virus
<chr1s> yeah it's all really bad and stuff
<OEM_INTEL> trisqel good hdd
<OEM_INTEL> so you're a fool? or where the problem space of the hard disk?
<OEM_INTEL> Give a screenshot of your disk space and
<chr1s> the problem space of the hard disk is stored on sector -1
<OEM_INTEL> Give a screenshot of your disk space and
<OEM_INTEL> https://rkn.gov.
<OEM_INTEL> look
<OEM_INTEL> https://rkn.gov.
<Pici> OEM_INTEL: are you done with the nonsense?
<BluesKaj> Pici:  he's been here for 2 days calling kubuntu a virus
<chr1s> 2 days and not bored yet?
<BluesKaj> chr1s:  well, I'm in other chats where users make sense
<OEM_INTEL> http://pastebin.com/RyH7GiM4
<chr1s> no i meant him not you BluesKaj, you'd think after 2 days he'd have got bored of his game
<BluesKaj> chr1s:  he's in other chats as well ...lives in the russian boonies, think he's trying out his english :-)
<chr1s> is he ranting about kubuntu in all the chats?
<BluesKaj> chr1s:  not today, so far
<konrados> Hi. When I'm trying to uninstall firefox ( sudo apt-get purge firefox ) I get this: http://pastebin.com/LQ5iHZRq - why can I solve this?
<lexa> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Guest64510> русские есть в чате
<Irany> Kubuntu is lighter than Ubuntu + KDE?
<Guest64510> да
<Sevish> anybody have experience with Kubuntu and KDE Neon? which do you like better?
<Guest64510> че за пидарасы сделали вирус на кде обьем жесткого диска ? как поправить
<Guest64510> ?
<BluesKaj> Sevish:  suggest you join #kde-neon
<tytan> Hello everyone, I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 and I want to get a classic data transfer window like I know it from LXDE or OS X. Is it possible? ^^
<Nakos> Hello Girls and Guys! I am trying to install SKype in kubuntu without any luck..any suggestions to a poor in skills bro?
<genii> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Nakos> thanks ubottu. I have tried this 4 times already.wait to copy the message
<Nakos> nick@nick-Lenovo-ideapad-100-15IBD:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-security InRelease [92,2 kB]            Hit:2 http://archive.canonical.com yakkety InRelease                                    Hit:3 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety InRelease                             Hit:4 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu yakkety-updates InRelease                   
<Nakos> etched 92,2 kB in 21s (4.312 B/s)                                                    E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Nakos> Practicaly it gives me some links and afterwards this message
<Nakos> any idea?
<Nakos> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<konrados> Anybody cares to look at my question? The very first problem is "uupdate-alternatives: error: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/x-www-browser corrupt: unexpected end of file while trying to read slave link" - how to I handle this?
<Nakos_> Skype- Kubuntu 16.10- I follow the directions without any luck. ANy idea?
<Nakos_> I  dont even understand why i downloaded kubuntu
<Nakos_> it was an error in spelling
<Nakos_> Omg. not even the skype is working in kubuntu 16.10
<Nakos_> YGO
<Nakos_> not skype in kubuntu? and how you speak with people if they are in other city?
<konrados> OK, maybe it's not related to KUbuntu concretely, so I'll try on Ubuntu maybe...
<Nakos_> konrados go to ubuntu, i am installing unbootin right now. kubuntu is only for people with limited brain
<Nakos_> even me a noob i can understand that is buggy and disfuctional
<konrados> Nakos_ but kubuntu is just ubuntu+kde, I wasn't following, but I don't know why Ubuntu+ e.g. Gnome would be better
<hasan> test
<Nakos_> bigger community + more developers = better
<Nakos_> kubuntu is ice aged
<farakat> Ubuntu is based on Debian Testing?
<hasan> How do i change my name in Konversation ?
<farakat> Serverlist Edit Identity -> Real Name
<Nakos_> press: change my name to...
<farakat> or you can do that
<farakat> that is unfortunate that Kubuntu had to freeze KDE at 5.7 as part of policy instead of waiting for 5.8 :(
<Nakos_> Communismus Revolution alalala
<Nakos_> Kukubuntu
<farakat> lol
<Nakos_> farakat eisai preza?
<farakat> ?
<hasan> test
<hasan> uhm do i need to restart?
<farakat> yeah you might
<Nakos_> I have a Kubuntu and I need a Priest to throw them away.
<Nakos_> I am a lobster of pc knowledge. A potsepis-style runner. I am your koubountou user . kapici?
<Nakos_> Ben Linus is here!
<Nakos_> Welcome Mr Linus. Where is your friend the black smoke? Crashed like kubuntu?
<Guest81500> hey
<farakat> hey
<Nakos_> hey
<Guest81500> i gotta restart name was taken :(
<Nakos_> My name is Guest....Janne Guest
<Nakos_> Hasan gamw to mounaki tis manoulas sou paliomouliko xaxaxa
<farakat> so I just jumped from Debian Jessie to Kubuntu 16.10
<farakat> was this a bad idea
<averrus> hi all
<farakat> hi
<averrus> were you from
<Nakos_> yeap kubuntu is crappy
<farakat> :(
<cojack> guys, how to change widget size in plasma 5.7.5?
<Nakos_> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<Nakos_> farakat
<Nakos_> here you are
<Nakos_> and bye bye the kubuntu...c
<farakat> XD
<farakat> alright
<farakat> cojack I think you can change the size in panel settings
<farakat> but that will adjust size of the entire taskbar
<acheronuk> cojack: on a desktop widget, you click on the widget and hold that done for for sec or 2 trigger the resize controls etc to appear
<marco-parillo> cojack: If you are talking about the size of the widgets in the taskbar, there is a way to adjust their size by editing a config file.
<Nakos_> parte poulo re arxidia\
<Nakos_> sas gamaw olous
<acheronuk> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<marco-parillo> cojack: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=131736&start=30#p365350
<TEB1992> I was wondering with Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Support Can I still Download Updates from other different programs like VLC or Chrome or other Application Thanks
<Nakos_> acheronuk ubottu that was english. gosh
<Nakos_> I spoke in perfect english. What is your problem?
<Nakos_> This is cenchorship. Ante gamithite. I dont understand the issue. Sas gamaw re olous. Really now
<Nakos_> sas gamaw tis manes
<Nakos_> UBOTTU gamiesaiiiii
<cojack> marco-parillo: this is not related
<cojack> but thanks anyway
<Guest> I justwould have a guest number name so i'm fine now
<Guest> which community has the most people Kubuntu vs Ubuntu?
<clivejo> Guest thats a rather silly question
<clivejo> Kubuntu community are Ubuntu users
<clivejo> we just a subset of users who prefer a KDE desktop on top of a Ubuntu core
<Guest> oh right,
<clivejo> The clue is in the name :P
<ahoneybun> Unit193: can you help me op clivejo in here
<BrEkEr> hola a tod@s
<abhishek> Any ideas on this one http://askubuntu.com/questions/842134/acpi-warning-argument-4-type-mismatch?
<konrados> Probably not, but I'll try - sometimes my PC is being frozen, i.e. the hard disk is working hard (or not, sometimes it's probably the CPU) - is there any way to start a terminal with a highest priority possible, so I can see what's happening? When I try to start the terminal "normally", it starts when everything's finished, i.e. it's OK. So I cannot see what was happening.
#kubuntu 2016-10-27
<Quantos> I'm having a problem I think.  My distro keeps throwing this error at me http://imgur.com/1JUC9xv
<Quantos> I don't know how to fix it.  And the package that I think it's referring to seems to work fine
<ahoneybun> Quantos: that would be the ubuntu-restricted-extra package
<ahoneybun> something lik that
<Quantos> Thanks ahoneybun That seems to have done the trick
<ahoneybun> np Quantos
<Quantos> I thought it was fixed
<Quantos> I just got the error again, and I uninstalled and reinstalled the restricted package
<xor-freenet> the yesterday security updates of mysql broke akonadi/kontact/kmail completely on kubuntu 14.04... any idea in which channel a maintainer of one of those would hang out so i can notify them?
 * xor-freenet cannot mail them for obvious reasons...
<valorie> xor-freenet: beyond the *buntu chans that simon gave you in -devel, there is #kontact for all of KDE PIM
<valorie> I'll bet they will want to know
<xor-freenet> valorie: thank you! :)   yea i'm trying to notify different channels because mail being broken is *bad* for me, cannot work without it.
<valorie> it is really bad, and I thank you
<xor-freenet> :)
<valorie> you can always file a bug on bugs.kde.org as well
<xor-freenet> i have an account there, but wouldn't they tell me it is the business of the ubuntu people? :|
<valorie> sure, and mysql is going to get security updates *everywhere*
<valorie> unless Ubuntu devels screwed up the patch
<xor-freenet> \o/   mmh. well the bugtracker entry at the ubuntu bugtracker contains even a patch to suggest a fix; only problem is that the title suggests it's an issue of the new october version of ubuntu; while it also affects long term releases such as the 2014 version.... so i'd be happy if i could figure out who the specific person doing mysql releases is and make them aware of it
<xor-freenet> albeit the patch is against akonadi; so i suppose contacting the akonadi maintainer would also be appropriate.   see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1633855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> I assume that the akonadi team hangs out with the KDE-PIM team
<valorie> and that they bat BRs back and forth as necessary
<valorie> you can cite the LP BR# on bugs.kde.org too
<valorie> sounds like you have really done your homework
<djdjjddjd> &$&$ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<djdjjddjd> &$&$ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<djdjjddjd> &$&$ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<djdjjddjd> &$&$ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<djdjjddjd> &$&$ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<user|prabakaran> Hi Guys,
<user|prabakaran> I need to know how to configure the  munon discover to check for updates automatically?
<user|prabakaran> in 16.04 Lts
<skwnwnsiw> &$&$ JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<ksjwjsk> $&$& JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda &$&$
<xor-freenet> valorie: thanks :)   i've posted in #kontact and #akonadi as well; which seems to be the KDE-PIM channels
<Mihaly> help
<Mihaly> is there a specific channel for Plasma related issues? actually Im not sure which aspect of this system is causing problems but I am getting all sorts of instabilities, random crashes and stuff
<hateball> Mihaly: #plasma
<hateball> Mihaly: that said, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Mihaly> I started with 14.10, it was fine - but after following the advice of the updater, i am currently in 15.04 hell.
<Mihaly> and it won't let me upgrade to 16.04 either.
<hateball> !eolupgrade | Mihaly
<ubottu> Mihaly: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Mihaly> yes, yes, please am not in need of rtfm kind of help here.
<hateball> You're using an unsupported release, and I'm giving you information to upgrade to a supported one
<hateball> With that attitude, suit yourself
<Adham> Hello everyone, do anyone know how to set audio configurations, rather than using category from "Audio and Video"?
<Adham> Furthermore, I'm not sure where I can set the default mic for skype calls...
<hateball> Adham: Sounds like you'd do that in Skype
<hateball> Not familiar with that application
<hateball> Adham: What configurations are you looking to edit?
<Adham> In skype, there is no device selection, seems like using kubuntu's default
<Adham> change device that is used for Audio for the entire operating system, rather than setting for each category
<hateball> Adham: oh, well you can set the default mic, sure
<hateball> Adham: rightclick the volume applet in your tray and go into settings, that should let you pick which in-device to use
<soqsos> #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda
<soqsos> #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda
<soqsos> #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda #wikimedia-ayuda
<wacky_coder> hello
<locustmage> good morning
<barq> My MTP connection is unreliable with kubuntu 16.04.1. Is there any known fix?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<barq> When I am in file explorer I often get faults
<locustmage> im seeing this article, have you attempted this?
<locustmage> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Productivity-Sauce/Enable-Support-for-Android-MTP-in-KDE
<locustmage> or maybe
<locustmage> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?59412-MTP-Support
<locustmage> actually the second link, the forum refers to the same KIO MTP
<locustmage> someone else in the forum used gmtp
<barq> I saw the first link
<barq> The problem is that the mtp interferes with my adb
<barq> So I want to disable mtp, not install a new version
<locustmage> i found this link, seems like it might apply to you
<locustmage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/539205/android-device-detected-by-mtp-detect-but-not-by-adb
<locustmage> is that more along the lines your looking for?
<locustmage> this answer removes mtp support completely
<locustmage> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/35506038/nexus-device-not-visible-to-adb-on-ubuntu-when-mtp-is-enabled
<barq> I downloaded adb via android platform-tools
<barq> Where is this settings->storage?
<barq> ah on the device, so yuo can't do tht in linux?
<locustmage> im thinking that might only be for unity not kde
<locustmage> i was looking at the removal of the mtp packages below that in the same answer
<barq> When I do sudo adb I get command not found
<barq> even when I do sudo ./adb
<barq> When I just run adb it works
<locustmage> this might be useful
<locustmage> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213874/how-to-configure-adb-access-for-android-devices
<locustmage> seems you may need a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android-rules
<locustmage> or something similar
<barq> adb usually works, but often hangs
<barq> That's what I'm trying to fix in the end.
<user|55117> Where can I see kubuntu requirements?
<sithlord48> user|55117: baicly a machine openGl 2.0 or better for your gfx and you need at least 512MB of ram
<sithlord48> user|55117:  i would say recommened is some kind of cpu w/ at least two cores, 2GB of ram and a video card made within the last 10 years...
<sithlord48> user|55117:  you want at least 8GB of storage for root but that will depend on what you plan to install . I usually make a 40GB root
<AndrewBobadilla> ***** JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda *****
<AndrewBobadilla> ***** JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda *****
<Fenster> hey guys... I need some advice.. my father in laws laptop running vista died and I want to install a linux distro on there, mostly for cost and for spam/virus control.... the issue is the files are intact, so I want to keep them as best I can......
<Fenster> does it make sense to partition and install linux on a new partition and just keep those windows files in place
<genii> Fenster: That's the usual way, yes. And then at boot time you can select either from GRUB menu
<Fenster> what are some concerns with doing it that way though.... will linux programs automatically default to saving locally on the linux partition?
<sithlord48> Fenster:  for the price it might be better to get a new hd for the laptop
<Fenster> the hdd is fine... its the OS thats screwed
<sithlord48> Fenster:  linux will use what disc you tell it to use
<sithlord48> if you make a partiton / it iwll use that .. you can only mount the windows partitions not install to them .
<Fenster> ah ok... does it only mount them as read only?
<Fenster> he uses this laptop for email and google picasa
<genii> No, read-write
<Fenster> ok
<marco-parillo> I assume the Vista data is NTFS?
<Fenster> I know picasa wont work
<sithlord48> by defalut it won't mount them at all iirc you need to install ntfs-3g
<Fenster> yes pretty sure
<Fenster> hrmmm
<sithlord48> Fenster:  you ned to run disc check etc on windows side and maybe even resize there.
<Fenster> the other option is to backup, fresh install, and then create a folder in linux and dump the back up in there
<sithlord48> ntfs can be odd when not cleanly unmounted from windows etc
<sithlord48> will he use windows after?
<sithlord48> if not what i usually do is boot to usb and copy all the data they need off the HD to another USB and restore it to linux afterwards
<Fenster> ya I loaded a ubuntu live disc last night and am dumping to an external HDD
<user|33130> Hi! Is the latest stable version compatibile with Skylake CPU-s with integrated graphic (HD 530)? Thanks
<Fenster> I think I got it, but there were a lot of copy errors... not sure why. .... so I am worried to completely wipe
<Fenster> no, windows doesnt work at all, he will never use windows again
<sithlord48> Fenster:  yeah i see that alot too
<Fenster> unless he hates this
<Fenster> but if he hates kubuntu, he is going to be buying his next OS
<sithlord48> Fenster:  you will have to show him some things maybe but most people take ot kubuntu alright from windows
<Fenster> as I no longer have any vists discs
<sithlord48> who does now a days lol;
<Fenster> hell I have to show him stuff in vista so I am not terribly worried ;-
<Fenster> p
<sithlord48> lamo . .they all resist then they start to like it.. i was asked by my dad why i didn't change his machine sooner
<Fenster> one option I could possibly do is add a linux partition, use up all free space... dump my backup into that linux partition and let it ride.... if it appears that everything is there, then delete that windows partition and resize to recoup the space
<sithlord48> you should get the same copy issues reguardless of the target diretcory
<sithlord48> what format is your disk your copying to in ?
<sithlord48> not that is should matter our formats usually support more characters and file sizes then NTFS so that is unlikey to be your problem but it copying to fat32 that could be why copy errors
<Fenster> sorry
<Fenster> fat32 I believe
<Fenster> maybe ext4
<Fenster> pretty sure ft32
<Fenster> I wa just saying I would leave that partition dormant in case I ever needed it
<DonCullen> Kubuntu is flickering alot
<DonCullen> Wasn't doing that until today
<DonCullen> Recommended solution?
<sithlord48> fat32 might be why you have copy problems. files over 4GB are to big on fat32 Fenster
<Fenster> I dont think there are any large files... unless these are like some strange large log files or something
<sithlord48> and otehr things i just don't remember like total characters in path
<Fenster> ah... thats progbably it
<Fenster> EXt4 doesnt have that limitation?
<Fenster> the prob is I want to keep fat32 in case he does go back to windows, its an easy dump
<sithlord48> Fenster:  then use ntfs for your backup
<sithlord48> Fenster:  every filesystem has various limits on things like characters you cna use in the name. number of characters allowed in the files full path . file size , number of files , etc etc
<DonCullen> Fixed the flickering by running killall plasmashell; kwin --replace & kstart plasmashell & exit in KRunner
<DonCullen> Thank goodness for Google.
<fqtw> can i use X11 forwarding from my server to home when the server isnt running any graphical stuff?
<fqtw> is X always running?
<Dragnslcr> You should be able to
<tikani> How to make KWallet to see GPG key on Kubuntu 16.04.1?
<Fenster> well, I am not convinced the backup worked
<Fenster> accessing the drive on windows it keeps hanging
<Fenster> I think I am having issues here... my question is, is there a way to setup a file copy that will rename files that are too long for the drive?
<chcknrub> when will qt 5.8 released to kubuntu 16.04? It is still 5.5.1
#kubuntu 2016-10-28
<claycorn> hi
<claycorn>  i have a  memeory question
<claycorn> running at 740 megs on 3 gigs of memory
<claycorn> so the bios says
<ranu> Hello people, does anyone have problems with input devices? The sound card on the Audio Recording is gray and I can't do nothing about it, and the microphone is working. Why can't I configure it?
<thimothee> hello everybody
<hateball> Hello thimothee
<thimothee> how are you ?
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i disable kmail from running in the background?
<ranu> Hello people, does anyone have problems with input devices? The sound card on the Audio Recording is gray and I can't do nothing about it, and the microphone is working. Why can't I configure it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<tech111> how?
<him-cesjf> tech111: Which version of Kubuntu are you currently running?
<him-cesjf> Do you have Muon update manager?
<tech111> yup
<him-cesjf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<him-cesjf> tech111: ^
<tech111> thanks
<Sevish> anybody know if plasma 5.8 will hit the kubuntu 16.04 backports, or will I have to update to 16.10 instead?
<Fluggonaut> hello, for some reason I have 2 firefoxes installed
<BluesKaj> Sevish, it's in the kubuntu ppa backports https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<Fluggonaut> is there a way to look up where a process's executable is located?
<BluesKaj> Sevish, correction , not the backports on launchpad, but perhaps this will work http://sourcedigit.com/21009-install-kde-plasma-5-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-linux-mint/
<Fluggonaut> I can't recall how I managed to start up the other firefox, but I got a message "you haven't been using firefox in a while, let me clean it up for you" (which I didn't do) and it doesn't have my add-ons installed
<Fluggonaut> both are version 49.0
<BluesKaj> Fluggonaut,  look in /home/user/.mozilla and delete one
<Fluggonaut> BluesKaj: there's only one .mozilla/firefox profile, if you mean that
<BluesKaj> you can chwck which one contains your extensions
<BluesKaj> check
<BluesKaj> nope Fluggonaut i don't mean profile...btw which kubuntu are you using?
<Fluggonaut> ehh that's a fairly good question, sec
<Sevish> thanks for the tip
<Fluggonaut> 16.04
<BluesKaj> Fluggonaut, odd, I don't have a profile file in the ~/.mozilla path, but I'm running a devel version (17.04)
<Fluggonaut> the profile is in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Fluggonaut> it's called xxxxxx.default
<Fluggonaut> I figured out how I managed to start the second firefox (without the add-ons), I clicked on a link in Konversation
<BluesKaj> Fluggonaut, ok, there's no profile as such in my firefox/xxxxxdefault
<Fluggonaut> aha? usually there's a .mozilla/firefox/profiles.ini with an entry Path=xxxx.default
<Fluggonaut> and then there is the corresponding profile directory right next to the ini
<BluesKaj> oh the .ini file, yes i see it, do you have 2 versions listed, like Path=xxxxxx.default and Path=yyyyyy.default
<Fluggonaut> BluesKaj: nope, I don't
<BluesKaj> strange stuff
<IrcsomeBot> fjosenova was removed by: fjosenova
<darksim> Hello! I just wanted to ask how and if my system (16.04) is patched from Dirty Cow
<darksim> How do I verify, so to speak
<BluesKaj> darksim, if you have thelatest kernel for 16.04 then it should be patched already afaik
<BluesKaj> darksim, Yes, it was patched the day that vulnerability was made public.
<user|22040> I would like to knowwhat are the minimum requirements to run Kubuntu
<genii> ...and they didn't hang around for an answer
<user|86961> I downloaded, now how do I run it
<marco-parillo> If you downloaded the ISO, next step is to burn it to a thumb drive. I use dd.
<marco-parillo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal#579615
<marco-parillo> I do not bother with sync I just shut down after dd completes and remove the thumb drive.
<denis187> virtualbox
<denis187> help dovnload
<BluesKaj> denis187, sudo apt install virtualbox
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<denis187> Thank you
<DonCullen> May be a stupid question
<DonCullen> But how do I save files to desktop?
<DonCullen> I have an image I just wanted to put on desktop temporarily while I worked with it, it'd be deleted later.  I dragged and dropped from a folder onto desktop, but that only made it become the wallpaper.
<DonCullen> Basically I'm asking how do I make the desktop act as a folder?
<archetech_> how do i edit grub.cfg after ubu installer took away RW parameter from my other linux partiton ?  this is a dual boot that ubu goofed up after it overwrote the other linux grub
<archetech_> other linux is booting in RO mode currently
<DonCullen> @archetech_  -- Look at top rated answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/437323/is-it-possible-to-edit-grub-cfg
<DonCullen> G'luck.
<archetech_> I know its possible but this is uefi dual boot
<archetech_> DonCullen:   you could maybe just chmod the Desktop folder from 755 to 775
<DonCullen> Either that or KDE just isn't designed to allow an user to treat desktop like a folder
<DonCullen> Google indicates best route is to simply switch KDE out for XFCE
<DonCullen> I've installed it, but it requires reboot; am coding my company's website right now, so I'll do that later.
<teledyn> anyone know what distro kde neon is based on?
<teledyn> DonCullen: see http://www.opensuse-guide.org/kde.php  section 5.1
#kubuntu 2016-10-29
<Fenster> hrmm, trying to install kubuntu and I am getting just a blank screen when trying to load the disk on boot
<Fenster> I saw it go to a kubuntu login: prompt for a minute or two... I didnt put anything in, and it continued to boot to this black screen
<Fenster> am I missing something>
<Fenster> when in doubt.. wait longer
<DonCullen> @teledyn -- thanks
<DonCullen> @Fenster -- Trying to install via ISO, CD, USB, what medium?  How are you getting to the installer?
<DarinMiller> DonCullen: Just sec, finding the link...
<DarinMiller> DonCullen: Assuming you are using windows?
<teledyn> DonCullen: the way it is with Plasma is better than just one desktop folder.  you can have multiple folder containers that you can move around and have different properties for.
<DonCullen> @DarinMiller -- I wasn't asking a question, I was answering @Fenster
<DarinMiller> DonCullen: sry, just logged in and saw your last 2 response (which I mistook as questions..)
<DonCullen> @Teledyn -- yep, but not a fan of using a widget to pop files in.
<teledyn> DonCullen: including of course the default desktop one which is at url desktop:
<DonCullen> @DarinMiller -- no worries.  Slack has the nice thing of showing previous conversation, as opposed to IRC.
<DonCullen> Too bad it's such a memory/CPU hog.
<teledyn> DonCullen: right-click and open in Dolphon.  its a regular folder.
<DonCullen> Eh, I wanted a place where I could drop it temporarily and pick it up later
<DonCullen> But you just gave me an idea.
<DonCullen> I wonder if I can place the widget on desktop, maximize the size, and make it transparent.  That'd achieve my purpose.
<Fenster> DonCullen, ... I just had to wait onger
<Fenster> it finally booted
<Fenster> now to try and figure out how to get the wifi working
<DonCullen> @Fenster -- excellent
<DonCullen> Should be plug and play, wasn't?
<Fenster> naw
<Fenster> old hp dv5 laptop
<DonCullen> Old system?
<DonCullen> Ahh..
<DonCullen> What kind of wifi hardware does it have?
<DonCullen> Integrated, or...?
<Fenster> ya pretty sure
<Fenster> from what I read it is broadcom?
<DonCullen> @Fenster
<DonCullen> Do you have internet connection on it? A temporary one?
<Fenster> ya.. im hardwired now
<DonCullen> Excellent
<DonCullen> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<DonCullen> sudo apt-get update
<DonCullen> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<DonCullen> That'll do it.
<DonCullen> From: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631334/need-help-setting-up-wifi-on-hp-laptop-ubuntu-14-04-is-the-os
<Fenster> I jjust found that on a website...... Ill try it as soon as the apt-get upgrade finishes that I found on another forum :\
<DonCullen> G'luck!
<Fenster> when it comes to linux Ill try anything written in a forum ;-P
<DonCullen> I know the feeling.
<DonCullen> Another potential good source: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327450
<DonCullen> Post #6 seems to have a solution
<Fenster> rebooting now
<Fenster> fingers crossed
<Fenster> boom!
<Fenster> niiice
<DonCullen> Yay!
<sigma1234> hi all, any idea when plasma 5.8 will be available for kubuntu 16.10?
<sigma1234> or if there is a ppa i can download it from
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> We're working to get it ready, sigma1234
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> but the Qt version we have available to use in Ubuntu is not new enough yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> that is being worked on but the timing is not up to us
<sigma1234> ah ok i understand, its more of a qt delay than re-packaging kde.
<sigma1234> one last question - how does kde neon differ from kubuntu - i understand its based on the kubuntu core but because of its nature will have plasma 5.8. is there any distinct disadvantage of using it over stock standard kubuntu
<teledyn> any word yet on 5.8 plasma backport coming to yakkety?
<teledyn> or is there a way to install neon/user into kubuntu from a repo?
<mrgreen> hi
<mrgreen> i need help to use konversation
<viewer|95858> apt-get command not found in my kubuntu help
<viewer|95858> is anybody listning
<user|30348> :B> <>65B ?><>GL
<user|30348> http://pastebin.com/maY62aCz
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fa> BluesKaj: hello
<BluesKaj> hi fa
<fa> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> fa, do you have a kubuntu question?
<Irany> Hi Blueskaj
<Irany> Blueskaj, are you using Konversation?
<BluesKaj> fa, yes
<BluesKaj> Irany, yes I am
<Irany> Right... Right-click me and click Whois
<Irany> My IP is showing to you?
<Irany> Is my IP showing?
<BluesKaj> Irany, yes it is
<Irany> Fuck...
<Irany> Do you know how to run applications through Tor?
<BluesKaj> Irany, if you want to hide your TP , apply for a cloak at #freenode
<BluesKaj> IP that is
<Irany> uh...
<BluesKaj> !cloak | Irany
<ubottu> Irany: To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Irany> I need to register?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Irany> I don't wanna register for some reason...
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Fenster> is it possible to install an old version of Picasa on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> also Irany, no bad language here please
<Irany> Oh, ok.
<Fenster> I am installing kubuntu for my father in law and he uses this laptop for 2 things.. photos and emai
<Fenster> with google picasa, it uaomtically scans the drive for photos as well as monitors a specific folder
<Fenster> kubuntu has qwenview but just looking through the menus I dont see any capability like that
<Fenster> is there a solution like picasa for kubuntu that will auto add photos and allow browsing and emailing?
<BluesKaj> Fenster, check this out http://lifehacker.com/5877908/the-best-photo-management-app-for-linux
<Fenster> ya I saw that too
<Irany> How do i 'cd' folders with name like: 'Name Secondname' | I have two Folders 'Programas' and 'Programas Linux', but i can only access 'Programas' via 'cd'.
<Fenster> none specifically say they do what I want... there is something called kphotoviewer but it isnt even a choice to instlal from the software manager
<Fenster> so I guess I have to compile source code?
<Fenster> https://www.kphotoalbum.org/download/source/
<Fenster> kphotoalbum
<Fenster> even though it is listed on kde.org
<BluesKaj> Fenster, digiKam seems fit the needs you described
<Fenster> this is for a 70year old man... im verous about something that is so advanced
<BluesKaj> Fenster, heh, I'm 73  :-)
<BluesKaj> don't sell him short
<Fenster> but you are on irc
<BluesKaj> one cnan lear
<BluesKaj> n
<BluesKaj>  at any age
<Fenster> so why does digikam not show up in the kde "app store"
<BluesKaj> I make more mistakes than i used to , but I manage
<BluesKaj> Fenster, look in the package manager
<Fenster> BluesKaj, Im a noob... could you point me to it?
<BluesKaj> app store, are you on a mobile ?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>system>muon-discover
<Fenster> no.....trying to wrap my head around this so I can teach him... Kbuntu shows it as "Discover"
<Fenster> ya Im there.... and I cant find digikam
<Irany> Wine be like : "Please work please work"
<Fenster> I guess I gotta apt-get everything?
<BluesKaj> Fenster, forget about "discover" , oprn a terminal and do,  sudo apt install muon , it's the original and finds more apps then the newer version
<BluesKaj> than
<Fenster> still installing from apt=get
<Fenster> although I just got a unknown media type in type 'all/all'
<BluesKaj> Fenster, don't worry about that
<Fenster> it is hanging
<SporkWitch> That's a common one, as are the perl locale warnings
<SporkWitch> Hanging, on the other hand, is not...
<BluesKaj> it'll be fine..which kubuntu are you running?
<Fenster> newest... 16ish
<Fenster> I was copying a lot of files from an external backup drive to this laptop.... I may have just screwed myself
<SporkWitch> 16.04 or 16.10?
<Fenster> it looiks like the copy stopped
<Fenster> hard drive light is solid :\
<BluesKaj> Fenster, is it back to the prompt in the terminal?
<Fenster> 16.10
<Fenster> no
<Fenster>  have no control over itmes in the task bar to pull terminal back up
<Fenster> looks like KDE is locked up
<Fenster> mouse moves
<BluesKaj> have you updated abd upgraded your system since the install ?
<Fenster> ya I think so
<Fenster> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<BluesKaj> yes with sudo
<Fenster> yes
<Fenster> I think I have to pull the plug here :\
<Fenster> it is unresponsive
<BluesKaj> can you open ksysguard in the kmenu>system, look for konsole and kill or terminate
<Fenster> I cant get into kmenu
<BluesKaj> close the terminal ?
<Fenster> ok logging in and logging out got me back control
<Fenster> but HDD light is still pegged
<Fenster> let me reboot
<Fenster> that screwed my file transfer :\
<Fenster> grrrrrrr
<Irany> There is a command to uninstall a package and its dependencies?
<Irany> Is there*
<BluesKaj> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | sudo xargs dpkg -P
<Irany> Thx
<BluesKaj> Irany, or sudo apt purge packagneme
<Irany> I'll create an alias for that
<BluesKaj> name  even
<Fenster> ok
<Fenster> installing muon
<Irany> Blueskaj, i can't 'cd' my folder 'Name name'(there is another folder with the same first name in the same directory).
<cestiera> slt
<BluesKaj> Irany, then rename one of them
<Irany> -.-
<Fenster> ok
<Fenster> muon is complete
<BluesKaj> ok Fenster open muon in kmenu>system and type digikam in the search box
<Fenster> so if muon is so good, why arent they using it by default?
<Irany> Nautilus is Ubuntu's default but Nemo >> all V:
<Irany> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<BluesKaj> well, for some reason the devs think new users will find the muon discover app easier to use , which to me makes no sense
<BluesKaj> and it's eye candy gui is more appealing
<Fenster> ya but if it doesnt have all the apps it makes no sense
<Fenster> hmmm
<Fenster> cant find teamviewer on here :\
<BluesKaj> Fenster,  https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/linux/
<Fenster> just open the deb?
<Fenster> grrr
<Fenster> says it cannot satisfy dependencies
<Fenster> jeebus that was hard
<Fenster> finally got it
<Fenster> now to start the transfer again
<Recker> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<clivejo> BluesKaj: just so you know, Muon was abandoned upstream in favour for Discover
<clivejo> the Muon Package Manager is now being maintained by Carlo Vanini - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=muon.git
<BluesKaj> clivejo, ok thanks, too bad it's so clunky and not really very user friendly
<BluesKaj> especially for new users
<clivejo> well there are some big changes coming for Discover
<clivejo> which should make things easier
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm sticking with muon ...I'll have to thank Carlo Vanini if I ever meet him on irc
<clivejo> he comes to -devel quite a bit
<BluesKaj> clivejo, cool , i'll keep an eye out for him , does he use a recognizable nick related to his name or....?
<clivejo> BluesKaj: he comes on as slhk
<admin-x> ??
<admin-x> hello every
<BluesKaj> clivejo, thanks again
<admin-x> goodnight
<chcknrub> when willl kde 5.8 updates for 16.04 be released? it is 4 months now
<BluesKaj> admin-x, good evening , maybe ?
<admin-x> sorry?wrong words
<clivejo> chcknrub: kde 5.8, you mean Plasma 5.8?
<chcknrub> yup..
<admin-x> it's 12 pm in china
<clivejo> how has it been 4 months?
<admin-x> it's timet to sleep
<chcknrub> it was so long.. no updates
<chcknrub> lts kde still buggy
<clivejo> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.8.0.php
<chcknrub> 16.04 lts still buggy
<clivejo> 4th October it was released
<chcknrub> i mean the updates for kubuntu 16.04
<chcknrub> still 5.6.6
<chcknrub> why it is taking so long
<BluesKaj> chcknrub, http://sourcedigit.com/21009-install-kde-plasma-5-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-linux-mint/
<chcknrub> just compile it, package, then click ship button
<clivejo> chcknrub: wish it was that simple!
<chcknrub> cool
<chcknrub> let me try it
<clivejo> BluesKaj: again click baiting
<clivejo> Plasma 5.8 is NOT in backports
<BluesKaj> haakonn_, add the backpoorts ppa above
<BluesKaj> really
<BluesKaj> ?
<clivejo> yes really!
<clivejo> unless some helpful fairies put it there!
<BluesKaj> ok gotcha , bloody click biters
<BluesKaj> baiters even
<chcknrub> nope
<chcknrub> it seems no plasma 5.8
<chcknrub> :(
<MightyKing> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<addtru> Please provide some recommendations on the following situation: I did install Linux Mint 18 KDE. While configuring a DSL connection, it was connecting and disconnecting continuously. “sudo apt-get update” resulted in ”waiting for headers” for a very long time for each repository. “sudo ping www.google.ro –c 3” resulted in “0% loss”. Another weird thing is that on Firefox, no Internet address is working, except Facebook
<addtru> , which is working fine, and Google, which is working very limited (I can have search results, but clicking on any of the results does not work). I had these issues also on installations of Kubuntu 16.04 and Kubuntu 16.10, and on two different computers (fairly old, but still working, one desktop computer with 4 GB of RAM, and a Toshiba satellite with only 1 GB RAM). For the moment I did fall back on the old Linux Mint 17.3 KDE, where e
<addtru> verything is working smoothly. Thank you! Best regards, Adrian Romania﻿
<MightyKing> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (Ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Sircle> Hi
<Sircle> I am few commands away from setting up a multiseatx. Can anyone help? https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8923118
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://twitter.com/debexpert/status/792403464261406720
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> What is that about?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Installing chrome issues?
<Walex> Sircle: multiseat or multimonitor?
<Walex> Sircle: for multiseat you really want to start multiple X servers each with its own configuration file.
<JonelethIrenicus> hey
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i disable kmail services that run in the background?>
<clivejo> JonelethIrenicus: you mean akonadi?
<Sircle> Walex: multiseatx
<Sircle> Walex: by  https://2buntu.com/articles/1514/multiseat-in-ubuntu-1410/
<Sircle> Walex: I think I did it with that guide. But its for 2 monitors having 2 cards. I have to find a way to do with 1 cards having many ports. Or multiple cards with multiple ports
<JonelethIrenicus> clivejo: i dont know how it works but kmail is closed but i keep getting notifications
<clivejo> JonelethIrenicus: that I dont know, Ive never tried to disable it before
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> @ahoneybun, Logging in to Google on chromium
<Sircle> Is it possible to have multiseatx with a card of 4 ports (but one physical video card)? such as http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_quadro_nvs_450_us.html OR I have to have 4 different cards ?
<Sircle> Walex: ^
<Sircle> Walex:  any other card that has multiple gpus / buses  (in the price range of nvs quadro 450))?
<omarketata> good evening
<roah> hi
<omarketata> since the 16.10 update i have encountered some issues
<omarketata> kontact doesen't work anymore
<roah> sorry i can't help you, but you may need to elaborate maybe for someone else to help you.
<omarketata> at startup there is akonadi self-test window appearing
<omarketata> then there are some errors
<omarketata> Akonadi Server Self-Test Report
<omarketata> ===============================
<omarketata> Test 1:  SUCCESS
<omarketata> --------
<omarketata> Database driver found.
<omarketata> Details: The QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.
<clivejo> omarketata: that might be LP:1633855
<clivejo> LP: 1633855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633855 in akonadi (Ubuntu Zesty) "akonadi fails to start after upgrade to yakkety" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1633855
<MightyKing> How can i get this taskbar? (the transparent on the top) http://i.imgur.com/ougYqeA.jpg
<mparillo> After installing ZZ and auto resizing 16.10 to accommodate the installation, now when I boot 16.10, I get: tpm0: A TPM error (7) occurred attempting to read a pcr value.
<mparillo> Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2016-10-30
<DonCullen> @MightyKing -- try https://store.kde.org/content/show.php/Bare+Naked?content=97930
<DonCullen> @mparillo -- try https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=139415
<DonCullen> Basically just activate the security chip in the bios
<DonCullen> Heading to bed, gnite!
<Fenster> hey fellas... more troubles
<Fenster> this time with kmail
<Fenster> akonadi personal infomration management service is not operational
<Fenster> this is when I try to open kmail
<Fenster> anyone know what could be causing this issue?
<DarinMiller> Fenster:  Just saw this on the Neon forum regarding akonadi: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=136853&p=366353#p366353
<Fenster> thanks DarinMiller I think I got thunderbird working
<Fenster> I have been fighting this kubuntu install
<DarinMiller> Fenster: what version of kubuntu?
<Fenster> 16.10 I believe
<DarinMiller> Fenster: Let me know if I can  help.
<Fenster> thank you DarinMiller
<Fenster> no screensaver yet?
<DarinMiller> Fenster: pictures or slideshows  can be displayed on the lock screen, but "screen savers" have been displaced by screen blanking which actually saves the screen and electricity.  If I remember correctly, the developer intentionally ignored bringing screen savers to plasma 5.
<Fenster> do you know where screen blanking is?
<Fenster> ah I found it
<Fenster> thanks
<Fenster> maybe the teamviewer session is preventing it
<DarinMiller> entirely possibe that teamviewer block it as appslicateions can disable the power save.
<Bravis> so the sound is broken on version 16 Kbuntu for me. I have been beating this horse for the last 5 hours reading trying etc anyone have any working fixes? this is a MSI gt70 laptop. All I can think is maybe version 14 works???
<bravis> cat /proc/asound/cards
<bravis> --- no soundcards ---
<bravis> cat/proc/asound/cards = ---no sound cards ---
<bravis> #kubuntu-offtopic
<bravis> or here
<bravis> !join
<sjsjsjzjjs> JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA
<sjsjsjzjjs> JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda AAA
<ShayBox> theese look important... but they are on autoremove https://gyazo.com/d72886b8e21d921eb18722ed82583f6e
<a1322> sup guys, I used the installation wizard to encrypt my SSD but not the whole SSD is encrypted...can somebody help me?
<a1322> Picture
<a1322> http://oi65.tinypic.com/2na4qrs.jpg
<qqqeq> sup guys how do I hide sda (WIndows) on Dolphin?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<konrados> Morning :)
<konrados> We have this application launcher, right? After left-click, we can start typing a part of an application name, to find it and start it. But where does this application launcher seeks for the apps to start?
<Zren> konrados, Like, where are the .desktop files?
<Zren> ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications
<Zren> Use the Right Click > "Edit Applications" for a GUI to edit them.
<ronaldsmazitis> When using Position and zoom effect in kdenlive, where is zoom out function
<ronaldsmazitis> older version of kdenlive was superior on using this effect, it was called pan and zoom and it worked
<ronaldsmazitis> please fix this
<ronaldsmazitis> KDENLIVE IS NOT USABLE NOW
<ronaldsmazitis> using corners to zoom in, makes them dissapear after You drag them once
<ronaldsmazitis> no zoom out for project monitor, makes it impossible to take it by corner again
<IGotSun> How do I remove the timeout in the GRUB?
<ronaldsmazitis> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=265&t=129434
<ronaldsmazitis> why the feature has been removed
<konrados> Zren - thanks. The .desktop files are... everywhere :) : /usr/share/locale, /usr/share/mimelnk/application/, /usr/share/plasma/, /usr/share/remoteview/, so... everything what's inside /usr/share is indexed by the application launcher? (as as reminder - I mean searching by entering app's name)
<clivejo> ronaldsmazitis: you need to ask this question upstream with KDE
<Zren> Not sure about everything in the share folders, but the "applications" folders are.
<vsd> How do I remove the timeout in GRUB?
<konrados> Thanks again, Zren - so one more question if I may - I want to create a command, like "google-chrome --disk-cache-size=1" and I want it to be findable via application launcher, and if possible I'd like to give it my own name, like "chrome no cache" - how do I do this?
<Zren> konrados, edit applications > new item
<konrados> Zren, sec...
<konrados> vsd - what about https://askubuntu.com/questions/136070/is-it-possible-to-completely-disable-grub-timeout/136077 ? Just googled that :) I have no experience with this...
<konrados> Zren - thank you! I'm only wondering where did it put it on my disk, there is no such animal in /usr/share anywhere... but that's not very important, thanks again!
<Zren> That's because /usr/share is for "root" installed applications.
<Zren> ~/local/share/applications is for user installed applications (and stuff you add with the menu editor)
<Zren> ~/.local/ **
<konrados> Zren - thank you very much again! Indeed there it is.
<vsd> Sup guys, I am using normal Kubuntu 16.0.1 LTS and installed only VLC / Flash Player and use the normal sources (PPA) but plasma keeps crashing and restartting
<clivejo> vsd what graphics driver are you using?
<vsd> clivjeo: GTX 970 (Nvidia) but have not updated the drivers.
<vsd> I guess it would cause more problem, the launcher (taskbar) keeps crashing but everything is still there after restart (still in GUI)
<clivejo> usually plasma crashing has to do with graphics drivers
<vsd> Just got it
<vsd> Executable: plasmashell PID: 2062 Signal: Segmentation fault (11) Time: 2016-10-30 18:04:34
<clivejo> have you any PPA's enabled?
<vsd> clivejo: Nope, everything source
<vsd> Should I update?
<clivejo> are you able to get more info?
<clivejo> a backtrace?
<vsd> olivejo: What is a backtrace?
<vsd> It happens usally randomly...just random
<vsd> and now again :P
<clivejo> how many screens have you?
<vsd> The info: http://pastebin.com/DHxweZmQ
<vsd> olivejo: Monitors, one only and Displayport
<vsd> I only use 1 workstation but I am newbie
<clivejo> are you fully updated?
<vsd> olivlejo: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get autoremove
<vsd> All done
<vsd> and third crash now :)
<vsd> and only VLC / Flash installed, nothing removed. I am just fixing GRUB (all working well)
<vsd> and eveverything else is default
<clivejo> #6  __memmove_avx_unaligned () at ../sysdeps/x86_64/multiarch/memcpy-avx-unaligned.S:245
<clivejo> #7  0x00007f5396ccf4ad in ?? () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/swrast_dri.so
<vsd> I do not understand that
<clivejo> can you add backports?
<vsd> olivejo?
<clivejo> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<vsd> What does it do?
<clivejo> sudo apt update
<clivejo> sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<clivejo> it contains newer software version
<vsd> Upgrading
<vsd> Upgraded
<clivejo> that didnt take long, are you on a fast connection?
<vsd> 100/10
<vsd> and already upgraded since before :)
<clivejo> did you run all three of those commands?
<vsd> yup
<vsd> Fetched 124 MB in 1min 20s (1 541 kB/s)
<vsd> But can I ask
<clivejo> can you run kinfo center
<vsd> PPA is third-party sources and not official Ubuntu
<vsd> and Backports is a third-party REPO (PPA)?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> its an official Kubuntu repo
<vsd> I am newbie so i did not want to install a PPA
<vsd> and Info Center is done
<clivejo> what are the frameworks, plasma and qt versions?
<vsd> Plasma Version 5.6.5, and Framwork: 5.23.0 and QT
<vsd> it crashed again
<vsd> and the launcher has not started -_-
<vsd> First time
<vsd> sorry but fuck this...
<clivejo> can you reboot please
<vsd> I am getting mad at this shit system
<vsd> Happend before and I got a black screen after login
<vsd> and could not login
<vsd> So i do not want to reboot -_-
<vsd> How do I restart the KDE Plasma from console?
<clivejo> you got a black screen after you logged in?
<vsd> yup (this way yesterday)
<clivejo> did you see  the login screen?
<vsd> yup I have full encryption
<vsd> after that I got black
<vsd> I tried using ALT Arrow and logged in
<vsd> Removed cache and KDE folder
<vsd> and moved it
<vsd> Did not work
<vsd> So I reinstalled
<vsd> Same shit happend like now (the taskbar died and did not relanunch)
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu was that?
<vsd> Same
<vsd> 16.0.1 LTS
<vsd> Newest...
<vsd> same setup
<vsd> all fully updated and default
<clivejo> where did you download it from?
<clivejo> you mean 16.04.1?
<vsd> olivejo: Dude
<clivejo> Xenial
<vsd> Yes oifficial site
<vsd> Verifed the hash even
<vsd> It is all default and from Xubuntu's website
<vsd> LTS = Stable, bullshit I say
<clivejo> Xubuntu?
<clivejo> or kubuntu?
<vsd> Kubuntu*
<vsd> Sorry
<vsd> I am angry atm, this is why I never fully had Linux before
<vsd> Always problems and shit happning
<clivejo> have you tried 16.10?
<clivejo> It seems to be an issue with your graphics chip
<vsd> No it was newly launched I would guess?
<vsd> olivejo
<vsd> How do I update normally from Kubuntu?
<vsd> already did sudo apt-get update, upgrade
<vsd> and dist-upgrade
<clivejo> I have NVidia graphics and they dont make it easy to use in Linux
<clivejo> I have to nomodeset my kernel and use the propriety drivers
<vsd> Can you "how to" somehow to me?
<vsd> link or write?
<clivejo> vsd: can you open konsole and run "sudo ubuntu-drivers devices"
<vsd> https://thepb.in/p/j2hlz8AgP9JtP
<clivejo> ok so you can use the nvidia-361 nonfree driver
<vsd> Olivejo
<vsd> I am a newbie, how do I do that?
<vsd> A newbie whom is going backto Winodws all due I hate it, almost going back
<vsd> If it was not for the support the community has, I would be long gone
<clivejo> sudo apt install nvidia-361
<vsd> olivejo, do I need to do anything else after the installation is done except reboot?=
<clivejo> dont reboot yet
<vsd> nah updaing
<clivejo> wait to that installs
<clivejo> then "sudo nano /etc/default/grub"
<clivejo> find the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="
<clivejo> and change it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<vsd> going there
<clivejo> CTRL+ O = save file
<clivejo> CTRL + X = exits the text editor
<vsd> Saved and exited
<vsd> Launched again
<vsd> and it is there
<vsd> So
<vsd> I saved our conversation
<vsd> I will reboot
<clivejo> then "sudo update-grub"
<vsd> If it work then I will enter
<clivejo> wait!
<vsd> ooohh fuck me
<vsd> ok
<clivejo> dont reboot yet
<vsd> olivejo: I just fixed the update-grub
<vsd> :P
<clivejo> you need to run "sudo update-grub"
<vsd> will update
<vsd> Done
<clivejo> to make your changes stick
<clivejo> has it completed "sudo update-grub" ?
<vsd> Yup
<clivejo> ok reboot now
<vsd> Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<vsd> done
<vsd> will do, if I come back in 1 min then it worked and I will thank you and praise your name
 * clivejo fingers crossed
<vsd> if not then I got a blackscreen and will probably take my life or go back to Windows and just ran VM
<vsd> If the Linux penguin is nice to me, everything will be good
<vsd> otherwise I will sell myself to MS
<clivejo> try downloading Kubuntu 16.10
<ronaldsmazitis> help me making kde bug important
<ronaldsmazitis> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371871
<ubottu> KDE bug 371871 in Effects & Transitions "Missing ZOOM SLIDER for PROJECT MONITOR." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> ahoneybun: ^^ have you seen this bug?
<ahoneybun> zoom slider?
<ahoneybun> I can't say that I have used that before
<clivejo> looks like vsd run into problems :(
<asd> suo dude olivejo
<clivejo> hi asd
<asd> Did not work, I am in recovery mode. I got a the encryption screen (enter password) then it was froozen
<asd> After that I rebooted, black screen
<asd> I tried recovery -> Booted and entered from the CLI password. Username (home profile) was froozen so I changed window CTRL ALT and F1 and entred and I BOOTED
<asd> ....
<asd> So I do not see the light with Linux
<asd> Debian is to hard
<asd> Ubuntu to ugly
<asd> Kubuntu very good GUI but buggy since 4 year I first started testing it
<asd> I am speechless
<asd> but plus side the fonts after the update looks better
<asd> :)
<clivejo> are you in Kubuntu now?
<asd> I tried recovery -> Booted and entered from the CLI password. Username (home profile) was froozen so I changed window CTRL ALT and F1 and entred and I BOOTED
<asd> I think that explained it
<asd> So yes, I am inside
<clivejo> I dont understand how you are in plasma
<clivejo> are you using sddm?
<asd> recovery mode
<asd> GRUB starts -> Advanced Options -> Linux Generic (Recovery mode)
<clivejo> is plasma crashing?
<asd> Now, no
<asd> But
<asd> As I explained
<asd> I start the PC -> Grub's starts -> I choose Kubuntu -> I have fulldisk encyryption, it asks for password AND THE SCREEN FREEZES and keyboard
<asd> same thing after reboot
<asd> later on, I start PC -> GRUB's starts -> I choose advanced Options -> Recovery Mode
<asd> You understand=
<clivejo> yes, but are you seeing the login manager
<asd> but it freezes
<asd> so I cannot enter password or press enter
<clivejo> but it displays?
<clivejo> just you cant log in?
<asd> Because it freezes
<asd> Yes I cannot
<asd> Because I cannot DO ANYTHING
<asd> Not write nor do anything
<asd> Might be because off nomodeset
<clivejo> well you can remove that if you want
<asd> No idea what it is
<clivejo> but the system wont be able to use the Nvidia drivers
<asd> Will try
<asd> rebooting
<asd> So what do I do?
<clivejo> try it and see
<clivejo> the newer plasma might have fixed the issue with plasmashell crashing
<Sevish> I have had booting issues on kubuntu 16.04 recently, not sure if it's related to the issue that asd mentioned
<Sevish> before the plasma login screen, I'll get a black screen with a single underscore in the top left corner
<Sevish> the underscore doesn't blink, and my system hangs.
<Sevish> usually on the 2nd reboot I get my kubuntu login screen to work
<Sevish> today is the 3rd day of this
<clivejo> Sevish: that sounds more like sddm issue
<Sevish> oh yeah? I will try to look into that
<clivejo> Sevish: journalctl -b | grep 'sddm'
<clivejo> look back to a time when it showed a blank screen
<vsd> Still same dude
<clivejo> vsd any luck?
<vsd> I launch GRUB -> Choose Ubuntu (normal) -> Login for password (encryption) shows up, but everything is froozen
<vsd> Cannot type nor capslock / numlockk
<vsd> Mouse starts up
<vsd> and PC and screen is froozen and keyboard
<vsd> I boot into recovery mode
<vsd> Recovery mode works fine
<vsd> and here I am
<clivejo> vsd: its odd, Ive never seen anything like that before
<clivejo> but I dont use full disk encryption
<vsd> Neither me
<vsd> Nobody else here that can help=
<clivejo> you could try the main Ubuntu community
<vsd> Already did
<vsd> They say Kubuntu
<clivejo> basically everything up to sddm (login screen) we share
<clivejo> vsd: can you do journalctl -b | grep 'sddm'
<clivejo> at a terminal
<vsd> not found
<clivejo> compare the time stamps with a time you couldnt logon with a time you could
<clivejo> journalctl -b | grep 'sddm'
<vsd> https://thepb.in/p/66hVRzZr8NPTW
<vsd> Nothing I fouind intersing
<clivejo> 19:16:29 PC sddm-greeter[1373]: QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread.
<clivejo> 19:17 was that a time you couldnt log in
<vsd> Recently
<vsd> So I can think 19:16
<clivejo> is there nothing prior to 19:16?
<vsd> Olivejo
<vsd> Honestly
<vsd> Since 14:00
<vsd> I been setuping up Linux
<vsd> I have no clue
<vsd> No angro to you, but I am starting to hate it
<konrados> Hi again. On Windows, when the system is semi-responding, we can hit ctrl+alt+delete, how to achieve this on (K)Ubuntu?
<VSSDD> One two diffrent dist's I have this problem. I have NVIDIA GTX 970 and after installing drivers my screen is frozen upon rebooting, when I need to enter my password it is all froozen
<bravis> weee
<Roey> hi
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/2QAQRZQ3
<Roey> what's with that error?
<Roey> I tried apt-get dist-upgrade and got this error now.
<vsssd> So I have two OS:s and using GRUB N encryption. I also have Nvidia but with PPA drivers I got black scree. Tried nomodeset and nvidia nomode 1, still black screens
<penelopa> The Russian Federal Security Service continues to intercept and modify the traffic to Internet users in the network provider Rostelecom. Specifically, my traffic trying to block and make negative changes that lead to unstable operation of TCP. Today, spent 2 hours on the introduction of modifications to the TCP stack of the Linux operating system and tuning rules iptables. Now more or less it began to work. And that was a real horror, the compounds constan
<penelopa> From specialist provider of Rostelecom succeeded only shamefaced recognition that it is not their fault. They did not say anything. Conclusions can be done only on the fact that it is the machinations of the Russian FSB.
<penelopa> See all: http://pastebin.com/dQPH1bwY
<penelopa> Determined traffic interception with rules described above to already open connections. Detect stealth scan packets Sonam RST flag, bags sborosa incorrect connection.
<penelopa> Determined traffic interception with rules described above to already open connections. Detect stealth scan packets with a RST flag packets incorrectly reset the connection.
<penelopa> Also detected by blocking banal answers to the already-open TCP connections.
<penelopa> Russian Federal Security Service has learned to change the flags of TCP and ICMP packets field.
<penelopa> It is necessary to talk to all the experts on information and network security. As well as leading developers and core network subsystem packet filtering on Linux and BSD systems.
<penelopa> This should be aware of all !!!
<penelopa> I apologize for the long monologue.
<dax> penelopa: #kubuntu is for Kubuntu technical support. Please put ramblings like that on a blog or somewhere else that is not here.
<dax> and no, "I have opinions on technology and use Kubuntu" does not make that Kubuntu technical support, before you say so
<penelopa> dax: E. You will also want to be one of the partners describe the action? Well, please, only on behalf of all do not say!
<dax> penelopa: Do not talk about random nonsense on here, thanks.
<penelopa> dax: E. You acknowledge that do not know the intricacies of network protocols? Thank you for telling this to all!
<dax> sigh, gotta love wide open WWW clients
#kubuntu 2017-10-23
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> dein akku leer?
<MortyTS> uh valorie, those graphics drivers messed up my desktop
<MortyTS> i can only see open apps/windows, the rest is messed up
<MortyTS> ppa purge fixed it
<chcknrub> 17.10 is so outdated
<chcknrub> kde neon lts is using kde plasma 5.11.1 (vs 5.10 for 17.10).... then using kde frameworks 5.39 (vs 5.38 for 17.10)....
<chcknrub> https://neon.kde.org
<valorie> chcknrub: I'm running plasma 5.11.1
<valorie> we'll probably have 5.11.2 in backports this week, if the showstopper bug is fixed
<MortyTS> so i'm back to using 'radeon' driver. this isn't great for gaming is it?
<dax> it's the best you're gonna get on linux
<dax> fglrx is dead, and amdgpu-pro as i have said already does not offer notable performance improvements
<dax> and if your system's autoselecting radeon over amdgpu then amdgpu-pro wouldn't work *anyway*
<MortyTS> welp
<MortyTS> iirc i was using amdgpu-pro on ubuntu 16 before i switched over to kubuntu
<dax> which graphics card do you have?
<dax> nvm, just found a message from earlier
<dax> hd7870 is GCN 1st gen, amdgpu and amdgpu-pro don't officially support that GCN level and i forget about unofficial support but unofficial support in amdgpu sucks
<dax> so if your stuff actually worked, i doubt you were using something other than radeon
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I am on the most up-to-date kubuntu & kde
<Roey> why does Device Notifier keep randomly popping up??
<Roey> oof this is annoying!
<valorie> hmm, never happens here, Roey
<Roey> ah
<Roey> oh hey valorie :) :)
<Roey> *hug*
<Roey> so I disabled the pop-up notification from it altogether.  Better now.
<Roey> good night! :)
<valorie> sweet dreams
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> thinking on reinstalling today, but not sure if go to 17.10 or stay in 16.04(.3)
<valorie> I'm having great luck with Artful, but 16.04.3 was good as well
<valorie> I like the latest plasma though
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Well, let's "go big or go home" with 17.10
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> too bad I don't have good developer skills to help out in amarok
<strangerr> Hello. Are there any plans on including Plasma 5.11 to 17.10 repos? If it is planned, how long would it take?
<valorie> yes, it is in backports-landing right now
<valorie> and I'm running it
<valorie> however, when .2 is released this week we're going to test and see if a serious bug is fixed
<valorie> and if so, immediately put it in backports
<valorie> so strangerr: add backports PPA now and your next update/upgrade you will get it
<lordievader> Good morning
<valorie> morning lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing, valorie ?
<valorie> good, and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<valorie> excellent
<strangerr> valorie, wow, thanks! I have `deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-backports main restricted universe multiverse` enabled, is this what you mean?
<mparillo> strangerr: Those are the Ubuntu backports. You will also want to enable the Kubuntu backports.
<mparillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<strangerr> mparillo, thanks! so this is the backports ppa valorie was talking about? I will definitely add it, but just curious: will 5.11 get into official artful repos? if yes, when could it be?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> I'm trying to make a kubuntu 17.10 bootable usb installation with persistence space, but with usb-creator-kde before select the iso or the usb, pops up this "installation" window and closes if i hit the cancel button
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> (Photo, 625x604) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/q82JP9y5/file_3451.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> the "installing" window doesn not advance, been over a hour and no progress made
<strangerr> DGUERRERO, not sure about 17.10, but in 17.04 usb-creator-kde was broken for me, so I ended up using usb-creator-gtk
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @strangerr, thank you, indeed gtk version seems working, too bad it doesn't allow to store data in the remaining USB free space
<strangerr> DGUERRERO, yeah, but there are other tools to do so :) See https://askubuntu.com/a/915114/66674 and https://askubuntu.com/a/853839/66674
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @strangerr, thank you, I'll look at it
<mparillo> strangerr: No, 5.11 will almost certainly never get into the Artful repos, as it is a version upgrade. For AA, I would bet will only be in Kubuntu Backports. The developers will almost certainly not put 5.11.0 there. And with 5.11.2 coming so soon, they may skip 5.11.1 also.
<mparillo> But if you are adventurous, you can test backports-landing (https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing?field.series_filter=artful) right now,
<mparillo> There is one bug about using system settings to change the default GTK themes. I consider it a paper-cut, since I never change the defaults, but others consider this a major defect.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382291
<ubottu> KDE bug 382291 in general "System settings GTK apps configurations resets." [Normal,Reopened]
<dp_> nick daire
<strangerr> mparillo, thanks a ton! not adventurous enough for backports-landing, though, but would definitely use ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports :)
<kathrin> Hi, since the upgrade to 17.10  the following effect is annozing>
<kathrin> One User-accout starts with taskline, szstraz, background and kontext-menu theothers dont
<kathrin> the keyboard is switched to afghan and english  / was german before
<BluesKaj> Hey all
 * jubo2 does the new release dance
<BluesKaj> jubo2, so your release upgrade was successful, some weren't
<jubo2> BluesKaj: I didn't release upgrade
<BluesKaj> clean?
<jubo2> I like clean install and then just pop in the directories and files
<jubo2> gets also rid of many roottings
<BluesKaj> right
<jubo2> real and/or imaginare
<jubo2> I'm happy with 17.04
<jubo2> 18.04 is LTS so gonna get that
<jubo2> honestly I have a Lenovo so the drives on slides come out and in in a couple of seconds so I could take one old used one and install on that
<jubo2> Or install to USB-to-SATA casing drive but seriously 17.04 so few bugs and so nice that I'm not in a hurry to upgrade
<BluesKaj> I'm waiting for 18.04  testing to begin, probly put it on the spare hdd . ppl suggest VMs but I've never had much luck with them
<ForceRecon> hey guys.. I am getting the error for steam about the libgl.so.1
<ForceRecon> anyone have a fix in their arsenal of thoughts
<ForceRecon> I got it :)
<ForceRecon> thanks
<kathrin> Hi, still working on this sddm-error: "QObject: Cannot create children for a parent that is in a different thread." One user's account comes without task-, systray, background and context-menu.
<D0U91E> morning folks
<vrmuppalla> hi DOU91E
<BluesKaj> 'Morning D0U91E
<D0U91E> What's up in here today?
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, did you see I solved the cifs issue I was having?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> good stuff :-)
<D0U91E> I am not sure what I changed to break it but I did the install of 17.10 and flashed to router too...
<aaaa> Hello
<D0U91E> yes I was really lucky to find the little snippet athough the docs probably outline the solution too
<D0U91E> aaaa, hello...
<D0U91E> aaaa, I bet you need help picking a nick?
<aaaa> yes i need a little help
<BluesKaj> I quit using the router connection with my media server since a power failure killed the attached hdd
<aaaa> ops no this nick is fine i mean i have a problem with my computer
<BluesKaj> aaaa, well tell us your issue
<aaaa> is someone here who have a little time to try to help me?
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, I took a preemptive step and put a backup power supply not sure if it will save drives but I though I would try - do you have an opinion on backup ps?
<D0U91E> we all do we were waiting for you aaaa
<D0U91E> seriously I will help if I can...
<aaaa> my probles is that time of time not fixed time my connetction dropping not like disconnect just stop to send and recieve bites
<D0U91E> I have about an hour or so
<D0U91E> how is your ping test?
<aaaa> i don't know
<D0U91E> ping www.google.com
<BluesKaj> real backup PSUs have an expensive baterry/powerdrop/surge protection system. We jhad on for our insruments in the lab where I workedbefore retirement...but the systems might be very different now
<aaaa> but my phone which is connected to same router continues to working with internet only my computer don't recieve and send bites
 * BluesKaj checks his spell check
<D0U91E> aaaa, great we dont have to fix your phone and it let us know you router is not the issue - You need to ping google.
<aaaa> results from ping tets "31 packets transmitted, 31 received, 0% packet loss, time 30036ms"
<aaaa> "rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 34.832/36.569/45.079/2.035 ms"
<D0U91E> how frequent is you issue with your connection?
<aaaa> ops not "tets" correctly is "test"
<aaaa> different some time 5-10 minutes sometimes 1-2 hours before to drop connection
<D0U91E> did you let it go as long enough to pick up on the problem - I am just guessing here hoping someone more helpful will chime in,,,
<D0U91E> aaaa, wow that is a tough one to pin down then
<D0U91E> aaaa, you might be stuck combing through logs but I don't even know where to start there
<D0U91E> aaaa, but it is a networking issue correct? dumb question but I want to make sure.
<aaaa> yes it is the network problem
<D0U91E> I think all the network issues get ironed out in Ubuntu and Kubuntu builds on that.
<D0U91E> I know I was having issues (dns) and someone here directed me to #ubuntu
<aaaa> because i have and windows on the this computer as second OS and there i have no problems with the connection
<D0U91E> aaaa, I am sure it is a configuration issue... what version are you running?
<D0U91E> err kubuntu version?
<aaaa> 17.10
<aaaa> recently i udate to it but problem with the network continue :(
<aaaa> update*
<aaaa> by the way how i fixing the problem just as press the button dissconect and then connect and the network fixing but this is annoying
<D0U91E> aaaa, you gonna go to #ubuntu?
<aaaa> ok
<D0U91E> but just ask the question why does my network connection keep disconnecting intermitantly/periodically - reconnecting re extablishing connection without any further efforts.
<D0U91E> re establishes
<D0U91E> Just a thought
<aaaa> ok
<vrmuppalla> aaaa- is your n/w connection slow when it does connect ?
<IrcsomeBot> alecotro27 was added by: alecotro27
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> hello, everybody, i'm Alessandro and i'm a rookie in the Linux world, yesterday i installed Kubuntu on my Imac and liked it, but i had to face a serious problem: wi-fi connection doesn't work, so i cannot use neither the app store nor the browser. I don't understand how i can configure wireless connection, please, help me!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @alecotro27, Welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> it seems your wireless card drivers are missing, there's any chance you can connect your imac with a ethernet cable so you can download and install the wireless driver?
<acheronuk> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> unfortunately i haven't an ethernet cable, i'll read the guide hoping to find a solution, thank you so much, guys!
<vrmuppalla> alectro27- what wireless card is in your mac ? It should be listed on the bottom or under the battery.
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> i checked by terminal,  it says: "Broadcom Limited BCM4360 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)"
<aaaa> Hello
<vrmuppalla> see if broadcom-sta-dkms package gt installed.
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> @vrmuppalla, sorry, i don't know what command i have to use, could you tell me it please?
<vrmuppalla> just type "apt search broadcom" on command line (konsole).
<aaaa> or you can use this one also "apt-cache policy broadcom-sta-dkms"
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> @vrmuppalla, it says: "libcrystalhd3/now 1:0.0-git20110715.fdd2f19-12 amd64 [installed, local] … Crystal HD Video Decoder (shared library)
<vrmuppalla> so broadcom drivers are not installed.
<vrmuppalla> While connected to internet by wire, you can run drivermanager and see what happens.
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> ok, but is there a way to install drivers without wire? because i don't know if i have one
<vrmuppalla> or just run "apt install broadcom-sta-dkms" in terminal.
<vrmuppalla> prefix the line with "sudo"
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> it says:"impossible to find broadcom-sta-dkms package"
<vrmuppalla> which version of Kubuntu are you running ?
<acheronuk> probably a bit out of date now, but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<aaaa> with this commend you can download the driver "apt download broadcom-sta-dkms"
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> i'm running the latest version: Kubuntu 16.10
<aaaa> then you can move it on usb and install from usb
<vrmuppalla> I am running stock 17.10 and it is in my repository. You may not have enabled all apt sources.
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> ok, thank you!
<vrmuppalla> "muon" is a software management tool with GUI. Install it with "sudo apt install muon". Then start it with "muon".
<acheronuk> also apt download will on work if you have a connection ;)
<vrmuppalla> yes. You will need a wired connection.
<acheronuk> as you don't have working wifi, or a cable, you will have to try on another machine, or get wifi working on a live session
<vrmuppalla> Mainly because dkms package will have other dependencies so you cannot just download one package.
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> i have muon's latest version already installed
<vrmuppalla> In sources, is proprietary also checked ? And software restricted by license ?
<acheronuk> indeed. I had to faff around this chicken/egg problem on a dell with broadcom years ago. without a wired connection on the machine, it's a real pain
<IrcsomeBot> <alecotro27> well, that's a problem, i'll try to get an ethernet cable and configure drivers, thank you so much for your patience!
<ddoobb> Can you hide the tabs bar in Okular?
<IrcsomeBot> alecotro27 was removed by: alecotro27
<MortyTS> i have a problem with the volume settings. i set my mic and headphones as the default input and output devices but still apps dont use them without me selecting the correct device under applications or recording tabs for each individually
<ronnoc> MortyTS: Have you tried installing pavucontrol? I've found it to be invaluable in configuring auio in / outputs on Debian-based systems, esp. within Plasma.
#kubuntu 2017-10-24
<doofy> Plasma, everything at once: did Bill Gates ever sit at a computer
<ajib> hi
<ajib> i have a problem
<ajib> i was installed wps office for linux
<ajib> but it wont start
<ajib> it's always crash
<ajib> can tou help me
<valorie> wps?
<valorie> if you installed kubuntu, you already have libreoffice
<valorie> and how did you install?
<valorie> !info wps-office
<ubottu> Package wps-office does not exist in artful
<valorie> so you didn't install from the archives
<ajib> <code>sudo dpkg -i libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb<code>
<valorie> that is not suggested
<valorie> and no, can't help
<ajib> then then <code> sudo dpkg -i wps-office_10.1.0.5707~a21_amd64.deb<code>
<valorie> if you think it should be packaged, file a "needs packaging" bug on launchpad
<valorie> ajib: I can't help with stuff you install outside of the archives
<ajib> oke thanks
<valorie> you might get help from them
<valorie> http://wps-community.org
<doofy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Va0vs1fhhNI greetzs from germab+ny alias elite, are you awake
<lordievader> Good morning
<lucas-arg> had problems with kubuntu 17.10 just after installation
<lucas-arg> had to install plasma-workspace-wayland to solve the problem
<lucas-arg> dont even know why in the world i had that issue
<lucas-arg> kde just kept crashing or freezing
<lordievader> That is rather annoying.
<lucas-arg> thought i did something wrong with my partitions or bad installation
<lucas-arg> so had to reinstall kubuntu 3 times until i found a solution
<lordievader> Crashing and freezing is usually not related to having wrong partitions. A broken disk would be possible...  requiring a wayland package seems to be another ;)
<lucas-arg> would it be default in kubuntu 17.10???
<lordievader> Wayland? I thought Ubuntu 17.10 ran Wayland by default. Kubuntu did not.
<valorie> lordievader: that's correct
<valorie> we do not have wayland by default
<valorie> yet
<acheronuk> weird. usually you would expect that the other way around with wayland behaving like that, and reverting to xorg being more stable
<MortyTS> /usr/bin/kdeinit5 crashes like after an hour of turning on/restarting the pc and as soon as i acknowledge the apport notification further kde modules crash as well. what can be causing this? i just installed kubuntu yesterday
<valorie> MortyTS: have you reported the crash?
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug kdeinit5 ` in the commandline is the easy way
<ForceRecon> good morning
<aaaa> good evening :P
<lordievader> o/
<kathrin> Hi, still working on this: after upgrading to Kubuntu 17.10 all accounts run fine besides the account that I used to upgrade.
<kathrin> MISSING: Taskline, systray, context-menu and background.  Any clues?
<aaaa> Hello guys I have a little problem with the trash icon
<aaaa> this photo explain the problem https://s1.postimg.org/46yclq7lm7/Trash_Problem.png
<aaaa> is there any idea how to fix it?
<acheronuk> Name=Trash should be in there?
<aaaa> ok i will test with this
<aaaa> still not work :(
<acheronuk> you have obviously been editing that from the default
<acheronuk> let me find that
<aaaa> actually it stop to work long lime ago and i try to fix but without success
<aaaa> many times i delete and create again it
<acheronuk> aaaa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25808118/
<aaaa> one second i will try it
<aaaa> nope the same problem :(
<acheronuk> aaaa: I deleted my desktop wastebin here, and recreated using those contents. It works here
<aaaa> good but my trash still don't change the color when i delete something :(
<acheronuk> odd. I just tested on both plasma 5.10.5 and 5.11.1
<aaaa> i think problem is not come from the icon probably is comming from somewhere elese
<aaaa> because i have and virtual mashine and there everithing works fine
<ich> hey guys i got a problem^^ i got 2 gpus 1 intel gpu and 1 nvidia gpu and my kubuntu seems to use the intel gpu
<ich> how do i tell my system to use the nvidia gpu?
<aaaa> i guess you can set in the bios which one is the main video card
<ich> thats no option
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ich> i need both gpus at another os
<aaaa> morning
<lordievader> ich: Arch has a nice guide about PRIME: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<hateball> ich: basically, install nvidia blob and nvidia-prime, then open nvidia-settings and choose which GPU you want to use, and restart your X session
<ForceRecon> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning ForceRecon
<Shibe> guys im having trouble setting my mouses sensitivity the kde app sucks for mice
<Shibe> I set pointer acceleration to 0.1x yet it's still just as fast
<D0U91E> what is harder than linux from the command line?
<D0U91E> Linux in german from the command line,,, is it easy to change this?
<hateball> D0U91E: Can you rephrase? What do you want to do?
<D0U91E> hey hateball I used an already innstalled image and it is in germand - the output from commands is in german and I was wondering if it wasa hard to change to english.
<D0U91E> oh and this is a debian install so kinda off topic, but I thought it was a locale thing
<hateball> D0U91E: well, debian is not supported here... but you edit /etc/default/locale and change to what you desire
<hateball> and make sure the locale is present on the system
<D0U91E> thanks hateball :)
<daniel_> teste
<aaaa> taste
<o_a> The new Kubuntu release is looking pretty nice. The update process went pretty smooth and I have nothing to complain so far
<o_a> Kudos to everyone involved
<clivejo> o_a: :)
<clivejo> good stuff !!
<urgodfather> any OP"s in here?
<dax> urgodfather: please use #ubuntu-ops to reach channel operators for Ubuntu core channels (including #kubuntu and #ubuntu)
<urgodfather> dax thanks
<mib22> Hy everyone
<mib22> I have this service /lib/systemd/system/mariadb.service
<mib22> how can I make it run 2 min after boot or 2 min after I login, instead during the boot?
<BluesKaj> mib22, is this on ubuntu-server
<mib22> yes
<mib22> actualy it's  ubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> mib22, the it's best to ask there #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> they will know more about mariadb.service
<BluesKaj> or even #ubuntu , this is Kubuntu support
<mib22> arent the systemd services the same in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> idon't have that service since mariadb isn't a dfault app
<BluesKaj> default
<BluesKaj> mib22, #ubuntu has a larger number of helpers and more questions about mysql and mariadb
<mib22> ok, thank you
<Oderus> hi. after upgrading to 17.10, my kmail is acting up. all my accounts are there and recieving mail notifications, but the window where i would select the account and folder is totally blank. any ideas?
<rodolfojcj> hello everybody!
<BluesKaj> hi rodolfojcj
<rodolfojcj> after upgrading to Kubuntu 17.10, using Dolphin to connect to SSH servers with public-private key authentication no longer works for me
<rodolfojcj> I used something like the explanation at https://askubuntu.com/a/154701 but sadly now it doesn't work :(
<rodolfojcj> any suggestions or a workaround for that?
<rodolfojcj> thank you!
<freakyy> how can i set my first screen to be mirrored on the 2nd screen, and not the 2nd screen having its own desktop?
<D0U91E> what kind of video card do you have>
<D0U91E> ?
<Bitnet> exit
<Shibe> when will kubuntu recieve kde 5.11?
<acheronuk> Shibe: most likely in a few days time in the backports PPA for artful, assuming testing goes ok
<Shibe> acheronuk: btw do you know if there's any way to report a typo or suggest an improvement to the kde website?
<Shibe> something is really bothering me about the 5.11 changelog
<acheronuk> Shibe: what exactly?
<Shibe> acheronuk: https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.11.0.php notification history
<Shibe> "and viewing what happened in her absence." should be gender-neutral
<Shibe> im not sure where to do it or change itm yself though
<acheronuk> Shibe: that was written by Riddell who is in #plasma European working hrs. he has commit access to change
<valorie> Shibe: also you can file a bug report at bugs.kde.org component kde.org or www.kde.org, can't recall which
<mparillo> Shibe: My suggestion for your bug report: s/happened in her absence./happened while away./
#kubuntu 2017-10-25
<Guest29017> Hey...
<lordievader> Good morning
<o_a> Hello, all. My cursor gets giant in newly opened applications after a while. Any idea why?
<o_a> I'm using  a dual-monitor setup
<hateball> o_a: so if you move the cursor out to another app, it shrinks?
<o_a> Yup
<hateball> :D
<hateball> That's a weird one
<hateball> o_a: Any difference between Qt or GTK apps?
<o_a> Lemme see
<o_a> Apparently not
<o_a> hateball:  Newly opened applications get the big cursor no matter the toolkit
<hateball> o_a: can you screenshot it?
<o_a> Yup, just a sec
<o_a> hateball: Normal cursor: https://i.imgur.com/pvFj3dN.png
<o_a> Big cursor: https://i.imgur.com/xRb1ig0.png
<hateball> super weird
<hateball> afraid I don't have any good ideas
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @o_a, o_a it could be something related to the DPI settings, I have a similar problem when connectong my 4K tv
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> *Connecting
<o_a> IrcsomeBot: I'm connecting a 1080p monitor
<o_a> It could have more to do with resolution than with dpi
<jonathan_x> If the installer (of 16.04) exits at installing Grub because grub fails to be installed, was that the last stage or does there come more after it?
<jonathan_x> Cause it was only at 66%.
<jonathan_x> But I've had to reinstall so many times already, I want to keep this install.
<jonathan_x> I mean retry the installer.
<jonathan_x> Anyone?
<jonathan_x> What am I missing if it exits at grub?
<BluesKaj> jonathan_x,grub is usually the last app to be installed , but if it detects another OS with grub already installed it will skip grub install.
<jonathan_x> Okay
<jonathan_x> So I should be fine, if I install it myself.
<jonathan_x> I just wanted to install it on a sdcard that wasn't connected yet but I didn't want to go back in the installer so I just put it to some LV but then it failed.
<BluesKaj> from another OS ?
<jonathan_x> No I just wanted to boot from external card.
<jonathan_x> But the installer doesn't allow skipping grub.
<BluesKaj> \is this an rpi or similar?
<jonathan_x> I don't know if it tries to configure stuff after grub, I think usually it does some of that.
<jonathan_x> No just dual booting but I don't want it on the main disk.
<jonathan_x> I want to press F8 in BIOS ;-).
<BluesKaj> why not?
<jonathan_x> Just because.
<jonathan_x> So no configuration after Grub?
<BluesKaj> usually not
<jonathan_x> Okay thanks.
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...just because ?
<BluesKaj> that's no reason
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<jonathan_x> I like to forget to mount /boot in chroot and then watch Grub not have a clue what is going on :D.
<jonathan_x> Or yeah... :p.
<jonathan_x> Only took me 15 minutes to find out what "Cannot find device lvmid/asdFADFASDFasDFAsdf/ASDFASDFASDFAsasdf meant.
<jonathan_x> But I guess it is done now, reminded me to install thin-provisioning-tools for cache_repair and put it in initramfs lol.
<jonathan_x> Oh my god updateinitramfs doing weird stuff lsinitramfs --> var/tmp/mkinitramfs_QVAigx/sbin/cache_check
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> any suggestion about a good .csv editor ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> (no libreoffice)
<mparillo> Perl? http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=1126133
<user|85739> hallo! i am upgrading from a previus version and i do not seem to see any plasma panels :(
<user|85739> any ideas on what to do ?
<xperia> multiple views on konverstion?
<marshwallow> Did anyone here had problems running KDE alongside Cinnamon?
<marshwallow> Er, or knows how to handle funky errors that might come up in that process?
<marshwallow> I'm having black boxes all over the place.
<marshwallow> Icons, panel, desktop wallpaper.
<marshwallow> Ubuntu 17.04, amd64.
<jonathan_x> So it took me about 8 hours to install Kubuntu.
<jonathan_x> Because I was doing a FakeRaid install and Ubiquity deletes files when Grub cannot be installed.
<jonathan_x> So the files for dmraid and libdmraid were actually missing...
<jonathan_x> Add to that that the initramfs script for dmraid doesn't actually activate the entire array.
<jonathan_x> And I should have just looked online but I thought it would be easy :p.
<jonathan_x> I want to add some to the Ubuntu wiki but I don't know where it starts.
<genii> jonathan_x: Next time just use the server install disc to create and install to RAID, then after forst boot install kubuntu-desktop
<genii> You'll cut 7 hours off your install time
<Unit193> kubuntu-desktop^  rather. :3
<genii> Unit193: Hah, yes
<R13ose> Part of my screen is white and I can't see behind this, how do I fix this?
<user|45504> hello all
#kubuntu 2017-10-26
<R13ose> I can't find the boot splash system settings when I upgraded to 17.10.  Where is thatm
<R13ose> ?
<noire> Can someone help me resolve an issue I'm having with font rendering in some programs?
<valorie> noire: I don't know much about fonts, but there has been a recent discussion in Kubuntu-user mail list
<hai2u> ( 'x')  hi! anyone know the kde 17.10 equivlent of kdeglobals? I'm trying to remove the start new session option from the lockscreen.  Google hasn't turned up much.
<[Relic]> Does anyone know how to change, and keep, a different wallpaper in 14.04 and not have the file overwritten with adding the default Elarun wall paper after a reboot?  I checked the files to make 100% sure it was not there before reboot.
<user|83145> hi, can someone help me?
<hateball> !ask | user|83145
<ubottu> user|83145: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> Good morning
<Blessed> Hey
<Blessed> Hey i want to install KUBUNTU wehere i need to install bootloader? im going to install ubuntu on extended /dev/sdb4 or /dev/sdb5
<Blessed> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25821908/
<lordievader> Blessed: Do you boot from /dev/sdb or /dev/sda?
<Blessed> lordievader: /dev/sda :) there is also Windows 10
<lordievader> Then install the bootloader to /dev/sda.
<Blessed> lordievader:  not on /dev/sdb1?
<Blessed> lordievader: ok if you say so :)
<Blessed> im seeing boot flag on /dev/sdb1
<lordievader> Grub is installed to a drive, not a partition.
<Blessed> lordievader: ah okay why boot flag on /dev/sdb1?
<lordievader> Ask the one who set the flag ;)
<Blessed> lordievader: do i need to make swap partition too?
<Blessed> lordievader: ok i didnt ;D
<lordievader> Depends.
<Blessed> lordievader:  how much for 2GB ram?
<lordievader> How much ram do you have and do you want to be able to do hibernate?
<Blessed> lordievader: nah i dont want to hibernate
<lordievader> Oh, 2G. Then yes, you want swap.
<Blessed> lordievader: then how much?
<lordievader> People usually say 1.5 times the amount of ram. I usually match the amount of ram.
<Blessed> lordievader: wow 3GB?
<Blessed> okay
<lordievader> Well, 2gb is very little...
<Blessed> lordievader: thanks friend :)
<alterjsive> lordievader rules :-)
<lordievader> XD
<alterjsive> did anyone upgrade to 17.10 yet? I'm on 17.04. Is it stable?
<hateball> alterjsive: No issues moving from 17.04 to 17.10 that I noticed. Not like you have much option anyway, since 17.04 is going EOL in a few months
<alterjsive> hateball: ah ok, yeah I've had some stability problems in the past, I guess I could give it a go a bit later.
<Blessed> Hey kubuntu installation seems to hang on 90%... that;s normal?
<acheronuk> Blessed: not in any way normal
<Blessed> acheronuk: what should i do? :(
<Blessed> acheronuk: i dont see any info.. is there a way to check log or something?
<acheronuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUbiquity#During_installation_or_from_a_Live_Session
<Blessed> acheronuk: for what should i look?
<Blessed> acheronuk: i dont see anything wrong
<Blessed> I tried to install flashplugin this is what i get:
<Blessed> https://i.imgur.com/ixHrjK2.png
<hateball> Blessed: go into software sources and uncheck cdrom
<Blessed> hateball: where can i find software sources
<hateball> Blessed: run software-properties-kde in a terminal
<Blessed> how to install deb files in kubuntu
<Blessed> graphical one doesnt seem to work
<Blessed> i enter password and it does nothing
<Uzzi> hi I haven't found howto about synergy before login config on sddm.  can you help me?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ForceRecon> good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> hi ForceRecon
<ForceRecon> hey mate.. how you doing.. another day another buckwheat?
<ForceRecon> when does this working thing end? Its cutting into my sleep
<BluesKaj> mine ended a long time ago, I'm retired
<ForceRecon> well that is fantastic..
<ForceRecon> why the hell are you up at 6am..
<ForceRecon> :D
<BluesKaj> yeah, ? being old isn't much fun...the so called goldem years aren't so golden when yuou get there
<ForceRecon> I noticed this was a habit with you.. I am usually on here at 4am ish..
<BluesKaj> mostly i wake up between 6 and 7Am EDT
<ForceRecon> well I am glad you are here, so keep being on time.. heh
 * BluesKaj goes for another coffee
<ForceRecon> I just downloaded kubuntu 17.10 about 5 minutes ago.. opened it up in vmware.. I see the wallpaper but there are no icons and no, well.. nothing to click on.. weird
<ForceRecon> https://pasteboard.co/GQHDAgN.png
<BluesKaj> try the kmenu
<ForceRecon> I already restarted it.. now its just looking at me
<ForceRecon> weirdness..
<BluesKaj> can you get a terminal?
<BluesKaj> if not try a vt/tty
<ForceRecon> https://pasteboard.co/GQHFuPq9.png
<ForceRecon> gonna reinstall this one.. give me a moment
<BluesKaj> then updqate/upgrade with apt
<BluesKaj> not familiar with using vmware
<ForceRecon> this is strange.. just reinstalled it and its doing the same thing..
<ForceRecon> hmm..
<ForceRecon> ctrl alt T does nothing.. cannot even right click
<hateball> ForceRecon: do you have open-vm-tools-desktop installed
<ForceRecon> sure do
<BluesKaj> I don't use virtualization, it's not the same as the real thing IME
<ForceRecon> I am running other vmware sessions but this is the only one that does not function
<hateball> ForceRecon: do you even know if vmware workstation 12 support 17.10?
<ForceRecon> it did..
<hateball> odd
<ForceRecon> I was using it primarily before I decided to change my OS to kubuntu
<ForceRecon> that's how I know I liked it
<ForceRecon> Ill figure it out.. told it to use 2 processors.. gonna change that back to one
<ForceRecon> Sunrise in 40 minutes..
<ForceRecon> I am downloading 17.04 to see it that runs..
<ForceRecon> something is wrong with kubuntu on vmware now.. I just downloaded and installed fedora as well and that is fine..
<ForceRecon> this is perplexing
<BluesKaj> try dual booting
<ForceRecon> yep, that is next
<ForceRecon> I must be getting old.. that is one nice background. - https://pasteboard.co/GQHPIfP.png
<BluesKaj> yeah fedora 26?
<ForceRecon> yeah workstation.. the wallpaper is animated too
<BluesKaj> this is my desktop , a little less dreary than the fedora  https://postimg.org/image/38lh007paz/
<ForceRecon> nice view
<ForceRecon> I can't do desktop images with pictures they tend to strain my eyes
<BluesKaj> yup, it's a photo taken from a park in the middle of a small city nearby
<ForceRecon> https://video.nest.com/live/g2U0rQsetQ
<ForceRecon> if you can see that.. that is my balcony..
<ForceRecon> sun is coming up
<ForceRecon> which reminds me I need to adjust that camera.. it moved..
<BluesKaj> on the east coast
<ForceRecon> island on the east coast.. yup
<BluesKaj> which island ?
<ForceRecon> islemorada
<BluesKaj> ahh Florida...nice
<mrme01> Ping?
<ForceRecon> this whole thing does not make sense to me.. How do you start .. wow.. there was a delay in vmware.. it was like it was setting things up..
<BluesKaj> I'm in Canada, in Northern Ontario near the noth shore of Lake Huron aka The North Channel of Georgian Bay
<ForceRecon> so it shows you the wallpaper, but you wait like 4 minutes and then it restarts and then asks you to log in and wala!
<ForceRecon> so kubuntu is back in buisiness.  Just have to be patient
<ForceRecon> that's a good distance from me BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yup, it is ForceRecon
<ForceRecon> I have been to all of Canada. I was a lot younger then.. I remember Ontario having LOTS of churches and people were actually washing their sidewalks outside their buildings
<ForceRecon> that was a long time ago
<ForceRecon> back in the 80s
<BluesKaj> lots of churches ..hmm, I've been all over Ontario, must have been a university town like kingston
<BluesKaj> been all over Canada for that matter, except the far North
<BluesKaj> visited the US quite few times too, but not in past 10yrs or so
<BluesKaj> I tried various VMs over the yrs, but but maybe this old pc is just not capable of a good VM experience ... still chugging away tho :-)
<ForceRecon> time for a new PC... :) This one cost me about 1500.00 in 2014.. This machine is really pretty awesome.
<ForceRecon> actually 2041.94  wow.. that was a bit at the time.. but its a champ
<ForceRecon> and it was in 2015
<ForceRecon> almost 3 years old come april next year..
<ForceRecon> whew time really chugs along
<ForceRecon> Sorry, the program "plasmashell" closed unexpectedly
<ForceRecon> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<BluesKaj> ??
<ForceRecon> trying to do updates for kubuntu and that always seems to occur.. I get the mad face in the panel
<ForceRecon> kinda funny looking face... lol
<BluesKaj> my son built a new pc based around an i7 cpu with nvidia GTX1050 and 2 samsung 850 ssds , forgtten the mobo maker now ...asus maybe...it's a nice machine, much more that I'd ever need
<ForceRecon> been trying to do updates through UPdates and it has been like 10 minutes.. still not showing any progress
<ForceRecon> packages download failed..
<ForceRecon> something about the respository missing..
<ForceRecon> could not catch the error.. what log would have that in the tail
<BluesKaj> do you have any active ppas , if so remove them
<ForceRecon> this is a new install.. unless they were put there by kubuntu I did nothing
<BluesKaj> a clean install, not a release upgrade ?
<ForceRecon> this is a clean install of 17.10 as of 1 hour ago
<ForceRecon> I just wish I knew the linux commands to check things better..
<BluesKaj> like I said VMs aren't the real thing to me ... prefer to dual boot if i decide to run other distros
<ForceRecon> When I close down the vm.. I get Firmware Bug - TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update micricode to version: 0x22 ( or later ) just fyi'n
<BluesKaj> you could try update and full-upgrade ,,,oh microcode, there's another thing I avoid
<BluesKaj> onna reboot , just sed'd my sources.list to Bionic  and the base packages came down..brb
<hateball> Why would you avoid installing intel microcode? They're released to fix CPU related issues you know...
<ForceRecon> I have tried a few times to install the intel microcode.. it seems to go through and then comes back to the same screen with the option unchecked and there is a double.
<robertjulius> when i try to download new widgets using the add on installer, i always get : loading of providers from file: https://download.kde.org/ocs/providers.xml failed
<robertjulius> my webbrowser has no trouble reaching this file
<hateball> ForceRecon: you can do it from cli, "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall"
<hateball> ForceRecon: and as a bonus you get some output what it tries to achieve
<ForceRecon> thanks for the information.. It is trying to connect to us.archive.unbuntu.com now, seems to be on a ipv6 adddress.  it is thinking..
<BluesKaj> hateball, microcode is also vailable for amd cpus but I've never seen any benefit from it
<hateball> Much like there's no benefit to security patches until you get hacked :)
<BluesKaj> heh
<ForceRecon> that went through.. wonder why the gui is having so much trouble
<ForceRecon> intel-microcode: microcode will be updated at next boot
<ForceRecon> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools (0.125ubuntu12) ...
<ForceRecon> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-16-generic
<ForceRecon> wow, that reboots in like 5 seconds
<ForceRecon> crazy awesome
<BluesKaj> well, if it's so important, why isn't microcode default?
<hateball> I'm guessing for distribution license reasons
<hateball> like with flash or whatever
<BluesKaj> flash is usually default tho
<hateball> if you tick the "pull in third party stuff" box, but it's not distributed on install media
<hateball> and if you tick that, I think microcode gets installed as well, just like it installs eg the nvidia blob
<BluesKaj> I don't usually, but I run chrome
<BluesKaj> and nvidia
<ForceRecon> is this normal -
<ForceRecon> sudo apt-get update
<ForceRecon> [sudo] password for forcerecon:
<ForceRecon> Hit:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful InRelease
<ForceRecon> Hit:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-updates InRelease
<ForceRecon> Hit:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful-backports InRelease
<hateball> !paste | ForceRecon
<ubottu> ForceRecon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ForceRecon> heh..
<ForceRecon> yeah I did not think it was that many lines
<ForceRecon> this updating to connect takes so long for some reason.. still connecting
<ForceRecon> I get a system notification helper on my install.. says hey!  you can get added functionality if you install this..  click it.. ahh flash.. so flash not by default.. just an fyi
<ForceRecon> then I try and get it and it says..sorry..
<hateball> well if it's trying to connect over ipv6 and your network is misconfigured, it'll take a while
<hateball> ForceRecon: you can force ipv4 like so "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update"
<hateball> and for upgrade, install etc
<hateball> if it works better you can set it permanent
<ForceRecon> how do you break an update in progress..
<hateball> ForceRecon: ctrl+c
<ForceRecon> will ctrl + c work
<ForceRecon> ahh.. okay
<hateball> dont kill it if it's actually upgrading/installing packages tho
<ForceRecon> wow that command you have just did it in like 1 second..
<ForceRecon> so much better.
<ForceRecon> what is the command for dist-upgrade
<hateball> well, the same... replace update with dist-upgrade obviously :p
<ForceRecon> just wanted to make sure
<hateball> ForceRecon: if you want to make it permanent you run: echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' |sudo tee /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<ForceRecon> how to turn off ipv6 or ignore using ipv6
<hateball> ForceRecon: but ideally you should fix the ipv6 routing if possible
<ForceRecon> how do you know these damn commands
<ForceRecon> how do you even learn that shit
<hateball> I have decent google-fu
<hateball> And know how to read man-pages :p
<ForceRecon> oh now were getting mean.. ;)
<BluesKaj> my isp support told me to disble ipv6  settings in my router/modem
<hateball> Pretty hilarious the ISP isnt sorting out ipv6 if they provide modems that have it enabled by default
<hateball> It's 2017!
<hateball> By hilarious I mean sad. But whatever :D
<ForceRecon> well it is working for all the other machines in the house, so I think it is specific to kubuntu for some reason..
<BluesKaj> well that was 3 yrs ago
<hateball> ForceRecon: And what do your other machines run?
<ForceRecon> debian, windows, linux mint DE
<hateball> ForceRecon: And do they run inside a hypervisor too?
<hateball> As it's possible the bridging isnt working for ipv6 in vmware workstation (I am just guessing)
<ForceRecon> I think you are correct sir.
<ForceRecon> I am working on it now.
<ForceRecon> I am going to try nat.. I usually use bridged mode with replication of physical network state.. I do this because when using kali it is suggest and I am usually using a usb wifi for itself.
<ForceRecon> I don't think this is needed for just using kubuntu under vm
<ForceRecon> gonna try that now and see if it changes anything
<hateball> NAT is a headache on its own
<hateball> anyhow, if you don't need ipv6 right now, the commands above should make apt behave
<ForceRecon> well that did it
<ForceRecon> works like a charm now
<ForceRecon> 147kB in 0s
<ForceRecon> how do you turn off the clipboard.. seems like everything I type gets put there
<hateball> rightclick your tray, after unlocking the desktop if it isnt already
<hateball> and then configure, untick Klipper/Clipboard manager
<hateball> Why would you want to tho? :|
<hateball> ForceRecon: by default (I think) it intercepts X clipboard, so it's more likely that you hilight things and they get put into klipper
<ForceRecon> I don't// I just want to know how
<ForceRecon> I really do like kubuntu
<ForceRecon> and you guys rock!
<ForceRecon> wow.. it was actually suggested online that a bug report be filed for disable clipboard as they moved klipper into the plasmashell and you can no longer cheat MaxClipItems=0 in klipperrc
<ForceRecon> I would think that this might be a security concern.. copy and pasting passwords and such, never a good idea, but people do it
<hateball> Why would that be a security concern?
<hateball> It's not as if your clipboard history is stored outside your user context
<ForceRecon> people looking over shoulders.. could potentially see what is on your clipboard, or sit down at your desk and take a peek
<ForceRecon> could just limit it to 1 entry
<ForceRecon> that should alleviate concerns..
<hateball> Mhm
<hateball> I'd be more worried about copying/pasting passwords instead of using a password manager or ssh keys in the first place
<ForceRecon> I agree..  but people do it
<ForceRecon> this wolfenstein colloseus looks pretty good
<ForceRecon> colossus
<ForceRecon> whoops
<anton_p> hi. after upgrading to 17.10 i lost my printer and can't even configure it. any ideas what to check?
<anton_p> probably i miss some package
<ghostcube> anton_p: have you checked the cups packages?
<anton_p> yes: ii  cups
<anton_p> i can't find printer configuration in system settings
<anton_p> printer-driver-gutenprint/artful,now 5.2.13-1 amd64 [installed]
<anton_p> ok, found missing print-manager
<anton_p> ppd 5.2.11 is not compatible with gutenprint 5.2.12....
<amitosh> Hi all!
<amitosh> I upgraded to KUbuntu 17.10 from 17.04, now I get display artefacts in Konsole
<amitosh> What could be the reason ?
<amitosh> I have a NVIDIA GTX 1050ti (using proprietary drivers) but currently running on Intel card on X (not wayland)
<BluesKaj> which gpu has the "artifacts" ?
<BluesKaj> amitosh, ^
<amitosh> BluesKaj: Intel
<BluesKaj> how's the behaviour on the nvidia ?
<amitosh> Haven't tried yet.
<amitosh> BluesKaj: It doesnt appear on NVIDIA
<BluesKaj> amitosh, so you know what to use
<amitosh> Thats a temporary fix, NVIDIA just sucks up too much of power
<amitosh> Where should I report this ?
<klemax> Hello I have some devices. Before opening them on dolphin, must be asked sudo password to mount them.
<klemax> How to do it?
<amitosh> klemax: I thnik some udev rules will help you to restrict access
<klemax> amitosh: Thats really good idea. Thanks
<BluesKaj> amitosh, that nvidia gpu requires a psu of at least 500watts
<amitosh> BluesKaj: Its a notebook
<BluesKaj> amitosh, with a NVIDIA GTX 1050ti gpu?..must be a very scaled down version in that case
<amitosh> yes
<amitosh> I used to run 16.04, then 17.04 on it without issues
<BluesKaj> as long as you stick with X11 with the nvidia driver you'll be fine. Nvidia doesn't provide wayland support yet
<oh5> on ubuntu, if you hit the windows super key, you can see all applications come to the front to see what windows you have open. Is there a similar shortcut for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> oh5, the windows key on kubuntu shows the kmenu
<gonssal> Hi there. Is anyone having big problems with Akregator after updating to 17.10?
<oh4> BluesKaj: yes, I know...my question is if there is a shortcut for it to work like it does on ubuntu or if I can set it to work that way?
<oh4> I prefer to keep it the way it works on kubuntu but wondering if there is a shortcut in kubuntu that does what the super key does in ubuntu?
<jaafar> Wow, what an update :(
<jaafar> 17.10 killed my networking
<jaafar> specifically DNS
<jaafar> Just got done with a 2 hour debugging session
<jaafar> resolv.conf always points to 127.0.1.1 but nothing is listening there
<jaafar> network connection settings ignored
<jaafar> solution: install dnsmasq, tell it to listen on 127.0.1.1
<jaafar> And my nvidia/nouveau situation had to be re-fixed, as always
<ForceRecon> I hope all of you have a great weekend.. thanks.. Be well
<mclmm> Hi, how would I disable guest account creation? ( lockscreen & login )
<mclmm> ( Kubuntu 17.10 )
<genii> In the conf file for the window manager, so either lightdm.conf or sddm.conf
<mclmm> didn't see a lightdm.conf so I'll head there, thank you so much!
<freetown> hello all
<freetown> i have that infamous problem of a black screen with a cursor after login...
<freetown> if i have an application running and focused, the screen comes back
<freetown> but hitting Alt-F1 for the menu or Alt-F2 and hitting the KDE button on the taskbar will return to black screen
<freetown> Kubuntu 16.04, Nvidia Quadro M2000 with latest stable Nvidia driver
<freetown> anybody know the exact issue with KDE?
#kubuntu 2017-10-27
<pronk> pretty weird that 3.4.10-4ubuntu1.3 was a securirty update and now 3.4.10-4ubuntu1.4 is just a generic update for GNU TLS library - OpenSSL wrapper
<pronk> You'd think that if libgnutls-openssl27 gets an update from xenial-security then a new update would also come from  xenial-security and not from the generic xenial-updates
<freetown> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362684
<ubottu> KDE bug 362684 in common ""Send file via KDE Connect service" does not appear on file context menu despite being enabled in dolphin" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<freetown> when will this get fixed in kubuntu?
<valorie> freetown: probably the next Dolphin release
<valorie> which I presume is the next KDE application release
<valorie> I think we've been waiting for that anyway since we couldn't make it happen (because of deadlines) before Artful release
<lucas-arg> kde 5.11 coming to 17.10?
<user|2357> I can t install the Asus USB-AC68 Wireless-AC1900 USB WI-FI adater in ubuntu 17.10
<geodb27> People : hi !
<geodb27> Is there a way to get last skype-beta on ubuntu ? I've searched, of course, for repositories, and also on the official site. However, all I got is a version 5 of skype whilst on an archlinux machine, I've seen that there is a version 8 available...
<geodb27> Well, never mind, I got it (it is named skype-preview and not skype-beta).
<thomas_> Anyone have experience with wminput here?
<joozty> hi guys
<hateball> hello
<jemand> Hi, why does the upgrade 17.04 -> 17.10 kill the Plasma-desktop for the account who's doing the upgrade?
<jemand> New accounts start right
<hateball> jemand: I did not have that issue
<hateball> So it seems more related to if the account might have had various plasmoids running
<jemand> THX for the hint - THIS is the first hint since 5 days  THX THX
<jemand> A lot of Kubuntu Users are searching for a solution in the different fora..  NO REAL CLUE
<jemand> Could I disable the plasmoids by editing a config-file?  wich one?
<jemand> https://userbase.kde.org/Talk:Plasma/Installing_Plasmoids
<jemand> Personally I'd like to know if there is a local area that is checked for plasmoids, such as ~/.kde4/share/......, for userspace plasmoids if they exist.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<viewer|61282> hi :)
<joozty> hoho1597513 what are you doing?
<ivychend> I met a problem, pavucontrol can not conneted to pulseaudio
<acheronuk> ivychend: could be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#pulseaudio_-_devices_not_showing.2Fpulseaudio_crash
<ivychend> acheronuk, can not fix this problem. Anyway thanks a lot
<joozty> when will be new kubuntu version?
<acheronuk> joozty: new Kubuntu, or new Plasma?
<joozty> sorry Plasma
<acheronuk> joozty: we have Plasma 5.11 built and being tested for Artful 17.10. It should not be long before that arrives in our backports PPA
<acheronuk> there will be an announcement on the new section of our website when that happens
<joozty> thank you
<gunsmoke> hi.
<joozty> ::
<joozty> is irc dead?
<joozty> maybe
<user|76173> could not install 17.10, in both 32 bit and 64 bit version, installer error, is it fixed yet?
<joozty> hoho1597513: what are you doing
<krytarik> joozty: Are you pinging random people now?
<user|76173> help
<krytarik> Also, if you got another actual question, just ask it.
<user|76173> does anyone know what the package wont install
<user|76173> why
<user|53382> good afternoon
<user|53382> i need some help
<user|53382> about kubuntu 17.10
<user|53382> could u help me?
<joozty> how can I send private message?
<joozty> i dont pinging random people
<joozty> is there anybody?
<joozty> who wants to chat
<joozty> ?today j
<hoho1597513> Odpovedam
<joozty> ?today j
<joozty> ?today j
<hoho1597513> 2017.10.27
<joozty> ?today
<joozty> ?today
<hoho1597513> 2017.10.27
<krytarik> joozty: Can you please remove the bot from here?  Also, to find appropriate channels for random chat, try: "/msg Alis help list"
<ladd> hello
<ladd> could someone help me install an epson xp-420 printer?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Hello, ladd
<ladd> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> did you already downloaded the printer drivers for linux from epson website?
<ladd> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> good, did you installed them?
<ladd> Idle - File "/usr/lib/cups/filter/epson-escpr-wrapper" not available: No such file or directory
<ladd> yes i installed using the ppd method
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ladd, did you tried installing the .deb package?
<joozty> /MSG
<ladd> yes i tried this also
<ladd> using the deb
<ladd> and it looks like many people are having an issue installing epson printers on ubuntu now
<ladd> this same issue with no epson-escor-wrapper
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> maybe run a "sudo apt-get -f install" from konsole couldtry to find those missing packages
<ladd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 107 not upgraded.
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> did you installed the 1.0.2 version or the 1.6.17?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> you could try installing the repositories version with "apt install epson-escpr"
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> but i've always had better luck with the official espon driver
<ladd> sudo apt-get install printer-driver-escpr
<ladd> this helped me now i think
<ladd> waiting for it to print test page now
<ladd> nice!!!!!
<ladd> i got it
<ladd> Wooot
<ladd> https://askubuntu.com/questions/414617/installing-epson-printer-but-interrupted-by-lsb-dependency-error
<ladd> found it there
<ladd> Thank for helping me hash this out ircsomebot
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @ladd, no problem, have a great weekend!
<ladd> You too Ircsomebot
<user|41793> Hi guys .... just wanted to say Thanks .... for a few months ago i just popped in here and asked if you could put up dates on the download site .... and just now i went back for downloading and to try out the new version before the big release january ..... And it is perfectly clear for me now .... i really like it .... Thanks again
#kubuntu 2017-10-28
<kathrin_> Hi guys, any clou on this? I installed 17.10 freshly to "/"  and reused my "/home". Now there's no taskbar, no desktop, no context-menu.
<Etua> Hello, I want to install Kubuntu on two hard drives together with Win 7, can you help me with partitioning?
<Etua> I'd like to have a separate home partition on another drive
<John85> Hey folks :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<John85> damn connection :(
<John85> or something
<John85> hi mega :)
<John85> think it might be my connection,  trying to download 17.10 and it keeps stalling
<John85> i have 2 questions, i know i have asked before,  but forgot to make a note of them
<John85> best and easiest to use VPN client and post install update commands :)
<John85> meh :(
<John85> well,  at least im making progress with my download
<BluesKaj> Hi John85, openvpn is the most stable and easily setup vpn client/protocol
<John85> ok,  thanks BluesKaj :)
<John85> as soon as i get my SSD ill sort all that out, and if i'll probably upgrade to 17.10 as well
<BluesKaj> I recommend using a paid vpn service like PIA or Nordvpn, for speed and securiy reasons, quite cheap at 5 bucks US /mos
<John85> i was going to use Nord vpn
<BluesKaj> good
<John85> i best go do some work
<John85> bye for now
<BluesKaj> ok, later
<R13ose> Hi
<nsklaus> hi there. anyone tried running pygame app on kde desktop ? here the task manager gets unresponsive for a while even after the pygame app is closed. then after some random time suddenly task-manager starts working again.
<nsklaus> as i'm making a small pygame app, i have to launch it often, and so my task-manager is often frozen. i tried other ones, likes latte-docks, icon-only-task-manager, and so on. it's the same problem on all of them.
<nsklaus> if this is not the right place to ask such question, could anyone tell me where should i ask ?
<clivejo> nsklaus: what version of the KDE desktop?
<nsklaus> latest, on artful too
<nsklaus> plasma 5.10.95
<nsklaus> kde framework 5.38.0
<nsklaus> qt 5.9.1
<nsklaus> (thanks for the reply, btw :)
<clivejo> where did you get 5.10.95 from?
<nsklaus> probably a ppa
<nsklaus> hold on i can tell the repo,
<clivejo> nawty!
<clivejo> what game are you trying to run?
<nsklaus> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu artful main
<nsklaus> my own game, i'm making it
<nsklaus> i'm following this tutoarial:
<nsklaus> https://github.com/kidscancode/pygame_tutorials/tree/master/tilemap/working
<nsklaus> so one could run that if needed. but it's the same with other pygame apps too
<nsklaus> this ppa i'm using is referenced on kubuntu's site:
<nsklaus> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-beta-available-in-unofficial-ppa-for-testing-on-artful/
<clivejo> do you have a desktop file to launch it?
<nsklaus> no, i just launch it from my ide (sublime text) or atom, or pycharm
<nsklaus> or shell
<nsklaus> python3 main.py
<clivejo> when you say task manager becomes unresponsive, do you mean ksysguard?
<nsklaus> i mean, in my panel i have widget 'icon-only-task-manager', but i tried with others too, like normal panel widget 'task-manager' i tried latte-dock too. all produce same result:
<clivejo> have you kept ksysguard open while you execute your game?
<nsklaus> when i launch my pygame project, they become frozen. even after i quit my pygame project, they are still unresponsive for some time, this can vary: few seconds (as in 30s) or few minutes (5mn for example)
<nsklaus> no, i have not kept ksysguard opened
<clivejo> sort the process list by CPU and see if there is a run away process
<clivejo> or even by memory, could be a memory leak?
<nsklaus> ok i'm tried thatnow
<nsklaus> *trying
<nsklaus> my project is running so far it's stable at: "24%" cpu, and "35 436 kb  memory
<clivejo> any other processes acting strangely?
<nsklaus> cpu is mostly idle, and chromium is the top memory consumer it seems: 465 400kb .. overall everything seems to run fine
<BluesKaj> 0.
<nsklaus> uptime says:
<nsklaus> 16:00:32 up 10 days, 22:18,  3 users,  load average: 4,00, 2,45, 1,39
<nsklaus> things are stable
<nsklaus> clivejo: i've just terminated my app, and task-manager is completely frozen
<clivejo> anything showing in Ksysguard now?
<R13ose> Hi
<nsklaus> clivejo: no, it doesn't look like so
<R13ose> How do I make the 3/4 white screen go away?
<nsklaus> clivejo: task-manager just woke up now
<clivejo> nsklaus: very strange, I have never seen that behaviour before.  I used to have an issue when viewing build logs with the browser and task manager going unresponsive, but that was a memory leak
<nsklaus> clivejo: btw, ksysguard didn't show any slow down, or memory increasing
<nsklaus> clivejo: it would be interesting to know if this happens to others too or just me
<clivejo> and would start eating up memory, the slowdown happened when it exhausted my RAM and started filling up Virtual Memory
<clivejo> nsklaus: you could try asking in #plasma
<nsklaus> clivejo: thanks i go try that
<clivejo> but usually apps and games are launched from a desktop file
<clivejo> R13ose: white screen?!
<R13ose> Yes
<clivejo> I don't know of any white screen in Kubuntu
<R13ose> Well I got that
<clivejo> at what stage?
<R13ose> At the desktop stage
<clivejo> the wallpaper?
<clivejo> is there any way you could capture an image of what you are seeing?
<R13ose> How?
<clivejo> mobile phone?
<R13ose> Sure
<R13ose> Where do I upload this?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, https://postimages.org/
<clivejo> somewhere like https://imgur.com/ or your fav image sharing site
<clivejo> then paste the link here so we can see
<R13ose> https://postimg.org/image/7edwctrrsr/
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> does it do that everytime?
<clivejo> and when did it start doing that?
<R13ose> Nope
<R13ose> I am unsure did once awhile back and once a couple of days ago
<clivejo> does the login screen appear?
<R13ose> I am past that screen
<clivejo> or is this before even the login?
<R13ose> After logging in
<clivejo> so this is between sddm login and getting to the plasma desktop?
<R13ose> I am on the desktop
<R13ose> When I tried to kill opera browser before got black screen and needed to shut down and turn on again
<R13ose> This was a couple of days ago
<clivejo> what version of Kubuntu?
<R13ose> 17.10
<clivejo> clean install?
<R13ose> Distro upgrade
<clivejo> from ?
<R13ose> 17.04
<clivejo> some of your config files might have got messed up
<R13ose> As I said this happened once awhile back and once a couple of days ago before upgrade
<BluesKaj> R13ose, did you update and upgrade your 17.04 packages before doing do-release-upgrade
<R13ose> Yes
<clivejo> do you use any additional PPA's?
<R13ose> How do I know?
<R13ose> What command can I use to check that?
<nsklaus> see if you have additional repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nsklaus> beside default ones
<nsklaus> grep -R "ppa" /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nsklaus> clivejo: btw, i can see now it's the whole kde panel that's frozen, not just the task-manager. i did not notice it since i was mostly annoyed by task-manager being unresponsive, but now i see it's the whole panel, not just task-manager.
<R13ose> Here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25836928/
<nsklaus> R13ose: so the answer is yes: you do use PPAs
<clivejo> and a lot of them :/
<R13ose> So
<nsklaus> R13ose: you seem to have mixed versions too, i see some for xenial, some for yakkety, wily ..
<R13ose> How do I get rid of old ones?
<nsklaus> zesty ..
<nsklaus> R13ose: you could use ppa-purge i guess
<R13ose> No automatic way?
<nsklaus> you added them one by one, you remove them one by one, using ppa-purge for example.
<R13ose> Is that going to fix my problem?
<clivejo> I don't even know what the problem is, but will all those extra packages installed, with different versions, it makes figuring out the problem very difficult
<nsklaus> R13ose: i haven't followed earlier chat, i don't know about your particular problem, i just saw you asking "how do one can confirm if using ppa..
<clivejo> nsklaus: a white screen https://postimg.org/image/7edwctrrsr/
<clivejo> after login, but before plasma desktop
<R13ose> No.  This is on the plasma desktop
<R13ose> What ppa's, do I not remove, zesty?
<nsklaus> R13ose: try to create a new user, then log into this new user, see if your session starts normaly or not
<R13ose> Don't I have to log out?
<nsklaus> it's a quick way to diagnose if it's a general problem (your linux install) or just a configuration problem (just your user and all the scripts and settings in your home)
<R13ose> The issue is random so a new user might not show this
<nsklaus> you could try to switch user (it will not terminate your session but open an additional one).
<R13ose> How?
<nsklaus> Kde menu>power/session>switch user
<nsklaus> if you cannot access this then you could alway start a root terminal session with ctrl+alt+f1 or f2, or f3 ...
<nsklaus> from there you can kill X if needed, add a new user, and/or restart the system
<R13ose> Lets try to kill x, unless there is shortcut to switch user
<nsklaus> it will probably try to restart on its own after being killed
<R13ose> How to do that?
<nsklaus> it will do it on its own after being killed
<nsklaus> most probably
<R13ose> I need command to kill it
<nsklaus> ah
<nsklaus> ps -aux |grep X  <-- this will give you the pid of X
<nsklaus> then sudo kill -9 (insert the pid here)
<nsklaus> for example: $ sudo kill -9 1020
<nsklaus> pid stands for process id
<R13ose> Yes that worked but did this really solve my white screen problem maybe not
<nsklaus> R13ose: you maybe could try the newly created user for a while and see if the problem happens for him too
<nsklaus> if yes: you have bigger problem.
<nsklaus> if not: seems it's mostly a problem in your user settings
<nsklaus> *most probably
<R13ose> I have one root user and one basic user
<nsklaus> sudo adduser joe
<nsklaus> then try using your system as joe, for a while
<R13ose> Okay
<nsklaus> try keeping joe session vanilla, don't customize too much
<bobOnTheHill> I have a new machine with Windows 10 installed.  I added another disk with Kubuntu 14 installed and successfully dual booted both, by tweaking the BIOS settings to support both UEFI and legacy.  I would like to upgrade it to Kubuntu 16.4 either by an upgrade process or wiping out the Kubuntu disk.   I want to avoid dual-boot software and just use B
<bobOnTheHill> IOS to choose the disk I want to boot from.   Typically when I did this I disconnected the disk where Windows is installed, then install Kubuntu on to its own disk.  That's what I want to do know.   Install Kubuntu without Windows drive plugged in, get Kubuntu up and running, and then use BIOS to switch between the systems.  The question I have is
<bobOnTheHill> whether this will change state or EUFI related keys on the BIOS such that Windows won't start up after I installed Kubuntu.   Does Kubuntu install tweak BIOS with its own UEFI keys?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bobOnTheHill> I did.
<bobOnTheHill> It didn't clarify the question I have.   Does a Kubuntu install change state on the BIOS?   Forums imply as much, in that after Kubuntu installs Windows 10 aren't found.
<oerheks> no, but if you have win dows in uefi, and kubuntu not, that is most likely the isssue: install kubuntu in uefi mode too
<oerheks> or keep changing the uefi/legacy boot in your bios
<R13osieinthemidd> Thanks I am out
<bobOnTheHill> Kubuntu 14 is working fine.   I just want to nuke it, and give a fresh install of 16.4.   If I install kubuntu in uefi mode, will new keys be put in BIOS that Windows doesn't recognize?   There are lots of forums where people did this and lost the ability to get back to Windows 10?
<oerheks> No, not in the bios, but on the uefi partition, see the manual
<oerheks> and really, lost windows 10? sounds like they did something wrong, basicly. cannot answer that.
<bobOnTheHill> Yes.   Lots of people installed Ubuntu or Kubuntu after installing Windows 10 with UEFI, but couldn't get back to Windows 10.  Ok, if the BIOS is not altered, what happens in the UEFI partition?
<oerheks> people don't complain on forums when it works.
<bobOnTheHill> Uh huh.
<oerheks> you have a non standard situation, 2 disks, where most issues are happening on a single hdd/ssd
<bobOnTheHill> google "windows 10 not working after installing ubuntu".   Lot's of people rely on BIOS settings to do dual boot, since it's clean and it minimizes one OS vendor's need to coordinate with another.   My approach is to remove the Windows disk physically and start from scratch.  So no UEFI partition is on board when I install Kubuntu on a fresh and di
<bobOnTheHill> fferent disk.   If I can install 16.4 using legacy boot it sounds safe, since the disk with the original UEFI partition is not connected, and if the installation does not change BIOS.
<anonimus> buonasera
<samuel_> hi
<samuel_> i am using wifi to connect to internet
<samuel_> my connection seems to be very slow
<samuel_> So I tried to analyse my network using iptraf.
<samuel_> It is showing
<samuel_> ─────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐
<samuel_> │ UDP (67 bytes) from 127.0.0.1:53578 to 127.0.1.1:53 on lo                    │
<samuel_> │ UDP (245 bytes) from 127.0.1.1:53 to 127.0.0.1:53578 on lo                   │
<samuel_> │ UDP (245 bytes) from 127.0.1.1:53 to 127.0.0.1:53578 on lo                   │
<krytarik> Like I said, use a pastebin.
<krytarik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<samuel_> i am new to irc
<samuel_> sorry for that
<samuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25838118/
<samuel_> please help me
<deeno> I am excited about the coming of Plasma 5.12
<marcus1> hey guys
<marcus1> anyone there
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> ll
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lolo
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lol
<marcus1> lol
#kubuntu 2017-10-29
<boombox_> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<haroon_> Hi everyone, I just installed Ubuntu on a Fujitsu U772 and I'm havin trouble with the battery life it only 2-3 hours and it was about 5 in windows. I wanted to use the eco-mode button, but it doesn't seem to work on ubuntu and I couldn't find a fix for it. Does anyone have a suggestion for me?
<Zendaya> hi motoaz
<Zendaya> ggFJSG
<Zendaya> HSJKhfkS
<Zendaya> DG
<Zendaya> Sbjss
<Zendaya> jpdjBP
<Zendaya> djgjp
<Zendaya> OPGJOFPP
<Zendaya> MML;
<Zendaya> MML;M;M;'M
<Zendaya> ;K
<Zendaya> ML;
<Zendaya> LM
<krobzaur>  Howdy all, any kde users here? I have a minor issue that I'm irrationally pissed off about. The KWin Task Switcher only allows you to use the arrow keys to scroll through windows for a few of the effects, not all of them. Can I fix this at all?
<Etua> Hello, I'd like to install Kubuntu but patitioning my hard drive cannot be done either by partman nor gparted. Could you help me with that?
<BluesKaj> live media or gparted on your system OS
<BluesKaj> ?
<Etua> Both
<BluesKaj> Etua, can explain in more detail what you've treid and the resulting errors ?
<Etua> BluesKaj, partman included in installer exits with 141 code and GParted does not see partition table even after requested to make up one, it also marks the disk as "unrecognised disk label"
<BluesKaj> ok what does df -h show ?
<BluesKaj> pastebin the result please
<Etua> BluesKaj, Apparently webbrowser does not work in GParted Live, I have to boot into Kubuntu Live again
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<BluesKaj> ok paste it here if there aren't too many lines
<BluesKaj> suppose an empty drive won't show too much anyway
<Etua> BluesKaj, I have my usb key ready, I'll paste it here in short time.
<BluesKaj> Etua, df -h /dv/sda  for exampale
<BluesKaj> ooped /dev/sda
<Etua> BluesKaj, pastebin.com/7DZrfC7M
<Etua> BluesKaj, It's a result of df -h
<BluesKaj> Etua, do you have important data on the drive that needs saving? If not the I suggest trying to create a new partition table
<BluesKaj> Zendaya, if you need halp, just ask here, PMing is frowned upon in support chats
<BluesKaj> !pm | Zendaya
<ubottu> Zendaya: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Etua> BluesKaj, I tried to create a new partition table by GParted but after that it still acts like GPT/MBR/anything is not there.
<BluesKaj> Etua, you could use legacy mode and a msdos table instead, but that's your call
<Etua> BluesKaj, It does not work either.
<BluesKaj> Etua, did you change to legacy mode in the uefi/bios ?
<Etua> BluesKaj, I have to double-check that
<Etua> BluesKaj, Is booting in non-UEFI mode enough or I have to change something else?
<BluesKaj> don't think there is any other t6han UEFI or non-UEFI
<BluesKaj> than
<Etua> BluesKay, Kubuntu Live does not boot in non-UEFI mode
<BluesKaj> legacy and non-uefi are the same thing, just depends how the uefi/bios system names it mode settings
<BluesKaj> Etua, kubuntu live on usb or dvd?
<jens_> !search hola
<ubottu> Found:
<Etua> BluesKaj, USB
<BluesKaj> ok Etua, make sure you have usb boot enabled in the uefi/bios, and make it boot before the hdd/ssd
<BluesKaj> Etua, and which method/app did you use to create the bootable iso on the usb stick?
<Etua> BluesKaj, Sorry for the late response. I use dd
<BluesKaj> Etua, ok, can you paste the dd command that you used here
<Etua> BluesKaj, sudo dd bs=4M if=kubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1 status=progress && sync
<BluesKaj> Etua, the reaon kubuntu won't boot is you nstalled it to /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/sdb as shown here, https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal ...this is a very common mistake
<BluesKaj> reason/installed
<BluesKaj> also make sure the usb is not mounted when using dd
<Etua> BluesKaj, I have my USB key listed as /dev/sdb1, will /dev/sdeb work?
<Orchardroad> soee:)
<Orchardroad> I can see polish Play domain!
<Orchardroad> Polish
<Orchardroad> Innymi slowy: Siema Bracie:)
<Etua> BluesKaj, Are you still there?
<emma> I have one torrent in ktorrent that no matter how many times I remove it, it keeps coming back when I restaart ktorrent.
<alexsywindows> ку
<alexsywindows> есть русские?
<Etua> alexsywindows, I suggest asking that question in language-specific room, that way you'll get your anwser quicker.
<Etua> Could you help me with ubi-partman? It exits with code 141 and I can't install Kubuntu.
<Etua> Hello, During Kubuntu installation my progress bar has been frozen. Is that an incorrect behaviour?
<clivejo> anyone know about ripping DVD's in Kubuntu
<mparillo> No, but MakeMKV is recommended here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/70253-Linux-Program-like-Pavtube-for-DVD-to-mkv-rip?p=388401&viewfull=1#post388401
<madmouser1> or handbrake
<mparillo> Good recommendation, madmouser1. I used to use that one myself on Windows. It is a GTK app, right?
<_Wens_> Hi!  I have problem with akregator in artful. Corrupts the opml file and crashes.
<_Wens_> Bug #1728347
<ubottu> bug 1728347 in akregator (Ubuntu) "Akregator corrupts the opml file and crashes, always." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1728347
<acheronuk> _Wens_: thanks for the report. will investigate in a fix can be done on current package
<clivejo> can't get handbreak to work :(
<clivejo> grrr so stupid
<clivejo> didn't have the DVD in the drive duhhh
<acheronuk> O_O
 * clivejo pokes acheronuk in his big judging eye
#kubuntu 2018-10-22
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Anyone can help?
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> My kubuntu error
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> GUI just show a bottom bar
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jacky, Ah, OK. Kmail already had badge notifications. Other apps only seem to get sound icons unfortunately.
<^Gecko^> https://i.imgur.com/5QeWAJu.png
 * ^Gecko^ installs Steam...
<bugal-jackson> simple question, I left my new kubuntu machine up for about an hour and the screen is off and won't turn back on with mouse or key presses. is it just asleep, or did it crash possibly
<hashrack> bugal-jackson: maybe it's on a sleep mode. try pressing the power button once
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> oh, that's what I would have said, press the power button
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @kusuma_loka, @kusuma_loka there is only one taskbar, at the bottom
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> @avizini, I mean, the screen become black, nothing. Top bar in ever window is missing, no close or minimise button … Now i just reinstall it
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> oh! now, after reinstalling is it working fine?
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Not try anymore now. Tomorow i will update the status
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello. Since updating to 18.10, I am loosing typing input upon occassion. Mostly in the application dashboard but now in Discover too. I had to reboot just then to type here in Telegram! 😟
<mort> hey, I see that Discover has support for snaps, after installing the Atom snap, it doesn't show up in the launcher. It starts with 'snap run atom', but why isn't it in the launcher?
<acheronuk> mort: testing
<acheronuk> mort: what plasma version?
<acheronuk> works for me
<acheronuk> plasma 5.13.5 or 5.14.1
<mort> acheronuk: 5.14.1, with kubuntu 18.10
<acheronuk> mort: odd. it installed and created a menu item that showed up in the launcher for me :/
<mort> I don't know if it matters, but I think this install started out as an xubuntu 17.10 install, then xubuntu 18.04, then I installed kubuntu-desktop and eventually upgraded to 18.10
<mort> so it's not really that unexpected if something is a little weird
<acheronuk> I can't immediately think why it might make a difference
<IrcsomeBot> Mike_Show was added by: Mike_Show
<balsaq> is it true kubuntu in not an official cononical distro
<balsaq> is not*
<valorie> nope
<valorie> we're an official flavor; the first in fact
<valorie> Canonical used to pay some devels to work on it
<valorie> but they no longer do that
<valorie> that's why our IRC is in the Ubuntu namespace, our website is hosted by them, our packaging is on their infra, etc.
<jacky> we still cool tho
<valorie> lol
<valorie> of course, because we bring the best software on earth (kde software) to all!
<balsaq> well i noticed the dvd burner is better in kubuntu
<balsaq> what software can i use to modify a picture i am using as my desktop wallpaper?
<valorie> I found out that k3b is used but a lot of people who don't even know that KDE made it
<balsaq> i want to add the words "kubuntu" or "ubuntu"
<valorie> you can use any software you like
<valorie> cool
<balsaq> which one is easiest valorie
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> the one you are most familiar with
<balsaq> this is going to be really cool
<balsaq> i am familiar with none
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, me either I'm afraid
<valorie> haven't done photo or image manipulation for many years
<balsaq> i think it has a picrue of a fox on it thogh
<valorie> and can't tell ya
<balsaq> a fox with a paint bruch
<balsaq> cant recall the name
<balsaq> used to be part of the reposiroty
<balsaq> GIMP
<balsaq> THATS IT
<balsaq> I THINK I CAN MAKE DESKTOP WALLPAPAER WITH THAT ONE
<valorie> yes, if you like gimp, that will work
<balsaq> i used it about5 years ago was pretty good
<balsaq> wanna see my desktop?
<valorie> sure!
#kubuntu 2018-10-23
<balsaq> ok here it is
<balsaq> let me know what you think valorie
<valorie> I did!
<balsaq> it kinda looks like ubuntu doesnt it?
<valorie> not sure what you mean? Plasma is designed so you can make it look however you want
<balsaq> hmm i dont know plasma
<balsaq> i just found a pic and put the words on it w/ gimp
<valorie> that is the desktop Kubuntu provides
<valorie> plasma by KDE
<balsaq> oh cool
<balsaq> sounds beautiful
<valorie> 'tis
<balsaq> is amaro kthe browser
<valorie> Amarok was our music player for many years
<valorie> it is now awaiting some final porting details to make it into the modern world
<valorie> our browser is called Falkon and it's generally the only browser I use now
<valorie> love it
<balsaq> i have been using firefox lately
<Kon-> I'm a little bit confused as to why Bionic Backports PPA is on 5.12.7 and the main release is on 5.12.6
<Kon-> Is it just lack of time?
<Kon-> I'd think at this point, Bionic would have 5.12.7 and the team would be working on getting 5.14 into Backports
<Kon-> Don't mean to be rude but it almost seems like an oversight
<balsaq> thats bordeline Kon-
<Kon-> Honest question as it's currently not clear to me what the roadmap is for point releases
<Kon-> If it's a testing issue, I can grab 5.12.7 from Backports and try to replicate problem areas
<balsaq> that goes w/o saying
<Kon-> Heh, does it?
<balsaq> i for one would like to know the result of you testing
<balsaq> your*
<balsaq> one moment
<valorie> Kon-: the kubuntu team doesn't package FF
<valorie> that is done by the mainline devels
<valorie> why they don't chose the latest I don't know, but probably based on all the dependencies
<Kon-> Thanks valorie, but are you talking about Firefox? I was asking about the Plasma 5.12 point releases
<valorie> oh sorry, I got confused by what the person right above you said
<valorie> We couldn't get the newest plasma in the release because of feature freeze
<valorie> so we did the best we could with a zero-day backport
<Kon-> Ahh, gotcha. Thanks for the heads up. I can see how that was a busy time for the team, what with Cosmic stuff going on
<valorie> well, the calendar for Plasma releases and Ubuntu releases sometimes works for us, and sometimes don't
<valorie> err, doesn't
<Kon-> Yep, last time nailed it so well that I'm staying on Bionic for now :) Point releases are always nice, but there have been so few bugs with the setup thus far that I can safely live until 5.12.8 rolls around
<valorie> good to hear, Kon-
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> Hi, now my kubuntu work like ussual after reinstall... Thanks all
<acheronuk> Kon-: 5.12.7 is uploaded in the Bionic unapproved queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=&direction=backwards&memo=60&start=30
<acheronuk> waiting for SRU admins to approve
<acheronuk> for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/+bug/1794494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794494 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.7 for bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> Kon-: SRU team are not many people in Ubuntu, and will get to it when they can
<draik> Hello, all. I upgraded from 18.04 to 18.10, and I can't login. I enter my password, and the login screen appears to be frozen. That's locked on TTY1, and I'm on TTY2 now. I've reinstalled the plasma-dekstop and kubuntu-desktop packages, to no success.
<draik> TTY1 is GUI, TTY2 is CLI
<hateball> draik: any errors in ~/.xsession-errors when you try to log in?
<draik> Checking now...
<hateball> and the usual things like... have you run any X apps with sudo, making ~/.Xauthority owned by root rather than your user
<draik> hateball: it says >>> $DISPLAY is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<draik> hateball: not that I'm aware, but looking at it, my ~/.Xauthority is root:root
<draik> chown'd it.
<hateball> draik: yeah, you dont want it to be that :p
<draik> I did a recursive chown on my home directory to be draik:draik
<hateball> only that file should affect X
<hateball> typically there's no harm in recursive either unless you have some strange setup
<draik> That's the only thing I saw with root:root, but safer > sorry.
<draik> How do I "unlock" TTY1 now?
<hateball> a reboot should do it, or restart sddm
<draik> Trying the latter
<draik> Restarted, and I was able to login. Still seems to hold at the login screen.
<hateball> what do you mean being able to login, as well as hold?
<hateball> that it accepts your password, but does not load the desktop?
<draik> Correct.
<draik> I can move my mouse around the screen, but that's about it. Everything else is as good as a wallpaper.
<hateball> right
<hateball> draik: can you by any chance launch a terminal with ctrl+alt+T, or start krunner with alt+space ?
<draik> Interesting. I re-checked, it was root:root again.
<draik> The ~/.Xauthority file, I mean.
<draik> hateball: no to either CTRL+ALT+T and ALT+SPACE
<hateball> make sure you sudo chown it to your user, and check the permissions after. then try a "sudo service sddm restart"
<draik> Does nothing.
<draik> Right. I sudo'd the chown, and I restarted the sddm service.
<hateball> try logging in again then
<draik> OK. I chown'd, restarted sddm, and ensured ~/.Xauthority is not root:root. Trying again.
<draik> Looks like I'm in now :D
<draik> So, what would have caused me to get a root:root file?
<draik> Thank you, hateball
<hateball> draik: Typically "sudo kate" or some other X application
<draik> Don't recall doing that at all, but good to know.
<hateball> because it wont set up the environment properly, and so it breaks the permissions on that file
<draik> Last "sudo" was for the upgrade >>> 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<draik> I noticed that it did "mode=server" if that matters.
<hateball> could just have been some other thing, who knows with computers. it's a wonder they barely work at all
<hateball> draik: anyhow now you know what to look for if it happens again :p
<draik> Hoping it doesn't, but this was a good lesson.
<draik> When login issues happen, first thing I check is the disk space on /. Learned that one early on, when I was playing with a 20GB partition that I gave a fresh install (all on one partition).
<draik> Thank you for the help and resolution, hateball
<hateball> draik: no worries :)
<hateball> happy computing
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Is there a fix in for Cosmic to get Electon apps working?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what doesn't work?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Well, there was Mailspring - you did direct me to a deb that worked -thanks! cpod is also an Electron app. I heard Electron apps as a whole were not working. Is that a system thing or will app devs need to release compatible versions for 18.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Although, I just checked Auryo and Brave which suppose to be electron and they work!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not a system thing that I've heard (I could have missed it though)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mailspring was an incompatability with new glibc IIRC, which may not be anything specific to electron
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> each new ubuntu release includes new version of a lot of libraries. sometime app developers have to catch up to keep things working
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, thanks Rik.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for example, the official slack app did not work for a while on 18.04, as they needed to make it compatible with new libcurl
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> these things happen
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I see. Sorry, I am not technically savy with the ins and outs of it all. Seeing some electron apps did not work I thought it may be all electron apps☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, No problem at all. As said, even the slack developers screwed up!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> they should no better ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> The other problem I have started experiencing however after upgrade is that typing input stopped working in the menu launcher and login from sleep. It even stopped working for Telegram yesterday. Rebooting fixed it every time. No issues today though. ??
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Not heard of input issues like that so far. I'll keep an eye on bug reports though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DrKineticPie> Hello, there, … I use two monitors on my computer. … Unfortunately it's like this, that open programs I can simply move to the second monitor, but unfortunately, shortcuts from programs on the desktop can't be moved to so easily on the second monitor. … He either wants to copy them or replace them, but then the files are gone... … Can I solve the problem that the desktop runs reasonably on 2 monitors like on Windows? … 
<IrcsomeBot> with www.DeepL.com/Translator
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Nomad_> ok, need to update my client to autojoin here after FreeNode registration goes through
<IrcsomeBot> lulzx was added by: lulzx
<ZeZu> 18.04.1 -> 18.10 : do-release-upgrade crapped out on me and apparently packages are broken ...
<ZeZu> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/breeze_4%3a5.13.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<ZeZu>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/metainfo/org.kde.breezedark.desktop.appdata.xml', which is also in package plasma-look-and-feel-org-kde-breezedark-desktop 4:5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1
<IrcsomeBot> abhishek_0 was added by: abhishek_0
#kubuntu 2018-10-24
<emma> is there a kde/kubuntu alternative to Xournal http://xournal.sourceforge.net/
<valorie> !info xournal
<ubottu> xournal (source: xournal): GTK+ Application for note taking. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.4.8-1build1 (bionic), package size 277 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<valorie> in kubuntu there is no need for an alternative for everything
<valorie> I expect people to use the tools that work for them, whether or not they are made by KDE
<valorie> kubuntu has long shipped firefox by default for instance
<valorie> although I hope soon we'll replace that with Falkon which I've been using pretty much exclusively for almost a year
<IrcsomeBot> lonely boy was added by: lonely boy
<IrcsomeBot> <kusuma_loka> @DrKineticPie, What your expectation for dual monitor? Because im using it work reasonably well
<emma> valorie: yeah but if it's a gtk+ app won't that be annoying on kubuntu?
<emma> does shutter screen shot tool belong on kubuntu?
<valorie> it won't be as pretty, but there is a setting to make gtk applications follow your theming
<valorie> you can use anything in the archive
<valorie> Spectacle works well IMO
<valorie> I click the print screen button and up it pops
<valorie> Just Works
<valorie> but you can remove it and use something else if you like
<emma> is spectacle what comes with kubuntu by default?
<emma> valorie: i found some software that might be pretty good.  Called "Stylus Labs Write"
<valorie> hmmm, wonder if it is in the archive
<valorie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BvSmhxP4Fj/
<emma> im installing xournal to take a look at it but it's installing all kinds of gnome dependencies. I hope im not ruining my kubuntu experience.
<valorie> not so much, but xournal is
<valorie> it should not
<valorie> as long as it doesn't drag in the desktop
<valorie> or gnome shell or whatever they call it now
<kalikatz> is the "online accounts" working?   I added my owncloud server to which it was happy to show me a green checkbox. the fan sped up and laptop running hot for 10 mins.  I removed the account settings and rebooted.  Is this normal? Do I give it more time?  Anyone can assure me this is normal?   to add.   earlier i installed the desktop client for owncloud. and pointed to my old folder to wich has been resynced and happy.
<kalikatz> Kubuntu 18.04 K.4.15.0-38
<valorie> kalikatz: I think it isn't working very well, no
<valorie> it was part of a chat program
<valorie> but all the APIs have been with drawn, one by one
<valorie> :(
<valorie> so work on it has stopped
<kalikatz> hmmm :(
<valorie> the online accounts part should be reworked, IMO
<valorie> because some parts *do* work
<kalikatz> yes i did have this working back in ubuntu 10.04 for years.   i wsa hoping since my install of kbun 18.04 that the online account activation would be more streamlined
<kalikatz> perhaps with a few hrs of time, i could get this working again .  just alot of finagling
<IrcsomeBot> <Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala> My kubuntu boots very slow. It takes about 2 minutes. How can I make it faster
<IrcsomeBot> hal9000xl was added by: hal9000xl
<IrcsomeBot> <hal9000xl> Hello :)
<IrcsomeBot> <hal9000xl> Anyone got an idea when Plasma 5.14 comin gon kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9q9qbe/psa_kubuntu_1810_users_can_update_to_plasma_5141/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-14-2-available-in-cosmic-backports-ppa/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Vamsi Krishna Reddy Mudamala, I would also like to know where I can look to find out about delays in Kubuntu startup.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Captain_Haddock> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Captain_Haddock
<ZeZu> After return from s3/sleep,  fonts are getting blurred very badly on widgets that aren't active
<ZeZu> This is on current 18.10, 4.18.0-10-generic, using nvidia drivers
<ZeZu> And it appears only the focus widget, not the window gets fixed ... it's really strange
<ZeZu> https://i.imgur.com/LtvTTTt.jpg
<BluesKaj> webtorrent? I don't see that in the repos
<ZeZu> It's not
<ZeZu> maybe on ppa, but you can grab a binary package of it why?
<BluesKaj> ppas can cause conflicts as you probly know, especially with new releases
<BluesKaj> I recommend qbittorrent myself, very configurable compared to most clients
<ZeZu> Eh, yeah but i'm not getting any clashing packages ... and qbittorrent is decent: I use webtorrent for streaming because it works very well and is terribly simple :  my kids use my machine sometimes
<ZeZu> I don't use it for files
<Nomad_> Anyone have a good doc on installing a xscreensaver or similar on kubuntu 18.10 ?
<Nomad_> mine's not working right so something is missing
<IrcsomeBot> foobar12 was added by: foobar12
<Alexfrench> what kind of screensaver ? 3d, opengl ?
<kalikatz> Is there an option to tell the system to do nothing when usb drive plugged in?
<bprompt> kalikatz:   as in to not mount it?
<kalikatz> no i guess that would be silly, lol.  "as in" the two options that show up to open in file manager, or photos. I find the choices in the way.  It already mounts in dolphin\
<bprompt> hmmmm... I don't see it in the settings
<kalikatz> ya me either, spent a few mins in there
<kalikatz> maybe a hidden toggle
<bprompt> kalikatz:   you could, stop it from automounting, and it will still show up in the file manager window, if used by any kde app, so in Dolphin it'll show up even if not mounted, and if you click on it, it mounts it right there and then
<kalikatz> i see
<hashrack> Good morning, everyone.
#kubuntu 2018-10-25
<bugal-jackson> hello, i need to generate .asoundrc
<bugal-jackson> on alsa's site page it says to input "vi /home/xxx/.asoundrc"
<bugal-jackson> i copy and paste it like that but i don't think it's working. is the "xxx" supposed to substitue for something?
<bugal-jackson> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<bugal-jackson> asked about .asoundrc earlier but got dc’d before i got a response
<bugal-jackson> so i was looking here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<bugal-jackson> it tells me to input “vi /home/xxx/.asoundrc”
<bugal-jackson> but i don’t think it’s working, is the xxx supposed to be a substitute for something?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> Sewpy was added by: Sewpy
<IrcsomeBot> <Sewpy> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/hiLVmecE/file_10568.jpg Hey guys , please help , i entered my passwoerd but nothing was change … Error : The current theme cannot be loaded due to the errors below , please  select another theme … How can i select another theme😑
<Shibe> Hi, aftert updating to kubuntu 18.10, KDE is asking me for admin for literally everything
<Shibe> like suspending the system, refreshing repos (Discover)
<Shibe> is this normal?
<Shibe> like if i close my lid it doesn't suspend, and when I open it back up it asks me for permission to suspend the system
<Alexfrench> and what is it the problem to be in administrator mode if you are the one on the pc and wanna to get all the control ??
<Shibe> Alexfrench: well it didn't used to do that
<Shibe> so i think something might be broken?
<Shibe> like suspend just doesnt seem to be working
<Shibe> if i close my lid it cant suspend without asking me for permission
<Alexfrench> me too it asked for discover if  i want to make updates
<Alexfrench> but now i do them by the command line, there are bugs in discover and often it did nothing at all
<BluesKaj> just update/upgrade with apt ..don't bother with discover, it's buggy
<BluesKaj> install muon , it's much better as a gui package manager
<Alexfrench> it does update too ?
<IrcsomeBot> Matheus Vinicius was added by: Matheus Vinicius
<IrcsomeBot> <Matheus Vinicius> KDE Plasma 5.14.2 not released for Ubuntu 18.04.1?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Matheus Vinicius, not currently. requires newer Qt than we have in 18.04, and backporting that is a lot of work and commitemnt to maintain. we are looking at the posibility at the moment
#kubuntu 2018-10-26
<balsaq> i may have to remove ubuntu and try kubuntu ubuntu cannot dim my display on my laptop they never installed the softwqare to make it work
<balsaq> i wonder if kubuntu can do it
<balsaq> its eating my battery cuz i cannot dim it
<balsaq> is anyone running kubuntu on a laptop?
<valorie> balsaq: I am, and dimming works perfectly
<valorie> fn key + the built-in bright and dim work just fine
<valorie> I did nothing to make that work
<kalikatz> same here, hp pavilion g6.  dimming works great  conky reports cpu 45C gpu 45C  idling along
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.14.2 on Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) powered by Linux 4.18.0-10-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2022-2087/3800 MHz, RAM: 31804/32118 MB, Storage: 336/1144 GB, 226 procs, 165.3h up
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @balsaq, There is a function in grub to enable keyboard keys for dimming. That may be an issue. ??
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Sorry - in BIOS!
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I didn't have to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I lost function one day and Dell support gave me that solution.
<jacky> same
<jacky> although I haven't had to do that for my current laptop
<beltorak> hi all; i'm doing a (mostly) fresh install of kubuntu 18.04 and i'm having trouble manually setting up my partitions with an encrypted root. the installer keeps crashing. has anyone gotten that to work before?
<valorie> I always use a partitioning tool to set those up in advance
<valorie> otherwise it gets too complicated
<beltorak> cool, i usually start with *-server that way, how do you do it with the kubuntu install cd?
<valorie> why would root be encrypted? just curious
<beltorak> not /root, but the rootfs
<jacky> probably under a LVM (logical volume manager); I think Ubuntu's installer has been nudging people to use that
<valorie> I use kde partitonmanager
<beltorak> hm
<valorie> but one can use parted
<beltorak> yeah i can create the encrypted partitions, but I don't know how to make the installer recognize that an already encrypted partition should be used as /
<valorie> you won't be able to do it from a live session without some fiddling
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, that is beyond what I know
<beltorak> tell me what you know, i can probably adapt it
<jacky> beltorak: you'd have to get into the active desktop and _mount_ that disk
<beltorak> does it have to be mounted at a specific location, or with a specific /dev/mapper name?
<jacky> like if it's /dev/sda3 === / and it's encrypted using something like ecryptfs or what not, if I remember correctly, you can go back into the installer and use that partition
<jacky> I actually might try this out right now, lol
<beltorak> ok, i'll give that a shot
<beltorak> ooooh, i got a new dialog; "detected /dev/mapper/<luks-name>" - looks promising
<jacky> yup! that should ask for your mount passphrase
<jacky> I'm booting up the VM now
<beltorak> it didn't ask for the passphrase since i guess this time it detected a filesystem on it - last time i tried this i didn't mkfs it or mount it
<beltorak> ok, yeah, because (last time) there wasn't a file system on it (just luksOpen'd), it was trying to get me to create a partition table, this time it let me select to use the existing fs as / (i hope)
<beltorak> so i have an already formatted/partitioned one partition as efi, it will automatically detect and use that, right (/boot is unencrypted)
<beltorak> well it's actually progressing; that's good; thank you jacky and valorie. one of these days i'll move to lvm
<beltorak> well it's finished; moment of truth
<beltorak> :( ok it boots, but it doesn't attempt to decrypt /
<beltorak> in 14.04 i used to have an /etc/crypttab listing the boot-time partitions to decrypt, but that doesn't exist now. do i need to create that?
<beltorak> i tried chroot'ing to the encrypted /, mounting all the partitions where they should be, and running update-initramfs, but that didn't seem to work
<beltorak> jacky: what did your expirement with the vm discover?
<lordievader> Good morning
<beltorak> jacky: ok, creating the /etc/crypttab and running update-initrd worked; now i have the fun of reinstating my normal user
<beltorak> is creating "plasma widgets" any easier or more well documented than it was for 14.04? I have shell script kdialog thing i want to turn into a systray thing, prefereably without having to delve into c++ or qt designer...
<jacky> agh, they're gone
<jacky> but it did work for me when re-trying with a VM
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Alexfrench> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> guys how to install Unetbootin in Kubuntu 18.10? PPA shows me error
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> sudo apt update … Hit:1 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu cosmic InRelease … Hit:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic InRelease … Ign:3 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu cosmic InRelease     … Hit:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-updates InRelease           … Hit:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-backports InRelease              … Err:6 http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubu
<IrcsomeBot> Release            …   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.95.83 80] … Hit:7 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-security InRelease … Reading package lists... Done                      … E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu cosmic Release' does not have a Release file. … N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default. … N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for reposito
<IrcsomeBot> and user configuration details. … velkata@velkata-desktop:~$ sudo apt install unetbootin … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … E: Unable to locate package unetbootin … velkata@velkata-desktop:~$
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that ppa doesn't support 18.10
<jubo2> Hiya. What do people use as a mail client. I've been trying to use Kmail, but it just does not work very well. When adding new accounts they never show up in the left-hand side box so they are unaccessable, even as I see that they are being checked for mail. Also its got lots of other bugs. Thanks in advance
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @jubo2, i'm currently using kmail, you can try thunderbird or geary
<jubo2> ok avizini. I need to give one or both a try, cause Kmail just ain't working for me on Kubuntu 18.04.1
<Alexfrench> i have thunderbird too and it works
<BluesKaj> kmail isn't worth the trouble IMO
<IrcsomeBot> Vadymati was added by: Vadymati
<ubUXUbu> hello kunutites
<ubUXUbu> kubuntites
<kalikatz> trying to send email with KMail. I attach a .txt file and all is ok, I attach a .7z file and get "Failed to transport message. Server error".  Am i overlooking something too simple?
<kalikatz> @gmail
<kalikatz> ok, i just tried same email to myself using google's web app and i get this "message.7z (1K) Blocked for security reasons!"  sad :(
#kubuntu 2018-10-27
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jubo2, Mailspring us best! I just tried Kube again. Accounts will not set up. I will be giving kmail another shot this weekend as integration with the pim suit would be welcomed.
<illuminated> <illuminated> I'm using kde and installed ffmpegthumbnailer or something similar package.  In dolphin i click the preview button and I still have no joy of video previews
<illuminated> <illuminated> any idea why?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I heard there were improvements for nvidia in 18.10, so I switched from intel to nvidia and rebooted. No. Still graphical glitches. 😫
<valorie> hmmm, I found it improved in 18.10
<valorie> I also use nvidia
<valorie> illuminated: I'll try that and see
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Well, maybe I am doing something wrong, but my Dell Precision 5520 (which came with Linux) does not like nvidia! 🙁
<valorie> how did you install it?
<valorie> I used what systemsettings advised
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, I used the settings Driver Manager.
<illuminated> valorie: I got it.. ctrl-m to open up menu bar:  settings -> configure dolphin -> General -> Previews -> video files (ffmpegthumbs)
<valorie> oh cool
<valorie> well, my vid folder was empty so I'm repopulating it
<valorie> yay for backups!
<valorie> illuminated: yup, works for me too!
<illuminated> awesome
<illuminated> I've only been using linux about 3 weeks
<illuminated> i've used some form of posix for years, but only in a server environment.  Not used to linux on the desktop yet, but not unfamiliar with linux generally
<illuminated> https://raymii.org/s/articles/The_awesomely_epic_guide_to_KDE.html
<illuminated> not exactly comprehensive but has some great info
<valorie> that is rather old!
<illuminated> well, maybe so, but for a person that's only been using plasma for a few weeks, it's kinda helpful
<IrcsomeBot> Peter Fox was added by: Peter Fox
<IrcsomeBot> <Peter Fox> Install help. Hi all I am installing kubuntu 18.04 from a usb onto a dell laptop. The boot and install has gone ok but is hanging on the final page with with the message “The installation will finish soon.” It has been sitting at this for two hours. Does anyone have any ideas how to proceed. Thanks...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<Mrokii> Hello. With kPartition manager, can I resize a partition without losing its data? Or will the data be lost with resizing a partition?
<Mrokii> I mean kde partition manager
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, as long as you don't make the partition smaller than the amount of space the data uses, and mounted partitions like the one you're using can't be resized of course.
<BluesKaj> unless you use a live media partition manager like gparted
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: thanks.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, yw
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Did I understand that correctly, that gparted allows resizing of mounted partitions? That sounds dangerous.
<BluesKaj> no, it means gparted on a cd or usb can resize any hdd or ssd partitions not in use, you just need to unmount them first
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Ah yes, okay. That's what I thought. Thanks again. :)
<BluesKaj> your welcome , Mrokii :-)
<IrcsomeBot> BadWolf_FPV was added by: BadWolf_FPV
<IrcsomeBot> <BadWolf_FPV> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <BadWolf_FPV> i installed kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <BadWolf_FPV> And i cant install new themes
<IrcsomeBot> <BadWolf_FPV> did you have the same problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> WiFi doesn't work for me on Macbook Air Early 2015, I installed additional driver from Driver management
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> (Photo, 656x212) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Jug5ue05/file_10594.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> nvm, this fixed the issue
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> Fwd from M1kaela: and to your WLAN problem, my quick investigation (without being in front of the device or having direct feeling/experience, with being sleep deprived etc. so with your own responsibility) … 1. `sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source` … 2. `sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms` … Sources that would make me to do this in your place: … 1. Googling for your drivers and DKMS
<IrcsomeBot> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/bcmwl-kernel-source … 2. Ending up to https://askubuntu.com/a/978626 … 3. And there getting linked to https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> 1. sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source … 2. sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-dkms … Sources that would make me to do this in your place: … 1. Googling for your drivers and DKMS https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/bcmwl-kernel-source … 2. Ending up to https://askubuntu.com/a/978626 … 3. And there getting linked to https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<JMichaelX> are there any known issues with in 18.04 with finding network printers?
<valorie> JMichaelX: I never had any..... on cosmic now so can't test
<JMichaelX> valorie: ty. just attempted to install an HP printer on an Ubuntu 16.04 server, and cannot connect to it from Kubuntu 18.04
<valorie> does it not see the printer, or what?
<valorie> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<JMichaelX> neither printer setting utility, nor cups accessed via browser is seeing it
<valorie> might be something in those links ^
<valorie> oh, that sucks
<valorie> not all printers will play well with linux
<valorie> I guess you could google about your particular printer and see?
<JMichaelX> this one had played sort of decently in the past. had been using it connected to a 1st gen rspberry pi
<valorie> huh
<JMichaelX> i may have to go back to th at
<JMichaelX> that*
<valorie> I"m not aware of anything changing but .... dunno
#kubuntu 2018-10-28
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Hi Valorie. What configuration do you use in Settings - Compositor? What settings do you use in  the nvidia settings app? Thanks.
<valorie> openGL and just standard
<valorie> I made nothing special since adjusting to this laptops hidpi
<valorie> haven't messed with it for a year beyond doing recommended upgrades
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, OpenGL 3.1 or 2?
<valorie> 2.0
<valorie> this is in cosmic
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.14.2 on Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) powered by Linux 4.18.0-10-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 1999-2000/3800 MHz, RAM: 25832/32118 MB, Storage: 373/1144 GB, 225 procs, 215.14h up
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok! I was using 3.1. I may give 2.0 a try then!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> How is plasma 5.14 working for you? 🙂
<valorie> perfect
<valorie> haven't seen a graphics glitch since upgrading
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ooh! Oryx Pro also! Nice! Is it the newer slim factor one?
<valorie> no, it's .... 2 or 3 years old
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> but it doesn't go with me when I travle
<valorie> travel
<valorie> bit of a beast
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Groovy! Maybe I should upgrade to 5.14 also. Would Kwin have any improvements in 5.14??
<valorie> maybe?
<valorie> I didn't pay attention
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Beauty AND beast! 😄
<valorie> used to freeze occasionally and now doesn't
<valorie> so all good for me
<valorie> seems lighter, too
<valorie> fan doesn't come on as often
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Great! Good to know! I was wondering if 5.14 would be a good choice for now or whether to wait for it to be default.
<valorie> I'm not gonna ppa-purge it, for sure!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> "Allow applications to block compositing" - is this better ticked on or off?
<valorie> hmmm, dunno
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<valorie> I think if you play games you want that
<valorie> I didn't mess with it one way or another
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok. I have it ticked off at present. I cannot recall what the default state was - on or off. I am not a gamer but do graphic work.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Arg! I just tried so many combinations in the settings but nvidia will not work properly! Worst of all Krita will not even open! 😞 Back on Intel power saving mode now.
<valorie> damn it
<valorie> maybe ask in the #krita chan?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @Anarchotaoist, use nouveau
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I was having some trouble with nouveau also (stuttering scrolling) and from what I am led to believe only the nvidia driver gives me access to the dedicated graphics. Diogenes gave me a script that fixed glitches and tearing so I am using Intel without issue - but I want the power of the Nvidia to do graphic work if possible.
<tichun> What to do when I cannot install boot splash I downloaded?
<tichun> Also, why cannot I install e.g. 'lindows' title bars? I got those on other installs and that is not the only package I have problems with, once I couldn't install 'United' theme pack
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Quantos> Hi, I'm having difficulties replacing winblows with KUbuntu 18.04
<Quantos> I've never had a problem installing Linux before
<Quantos> I think the problem has something to do with UEFI, but I'm not 100% sure
<IrcsomeBot> <Zeises> Newbie question here...Which is the best tool to create a kubuntu usb on windows?
<Quantos> I used ISO to USB
<Quantos> Small and efficient
<Quantos> Okay, found my problem, its my mouse
<Quantos> Installation is working now
<IrcsomeBot> <Zeises> Apparently kubuntu manual suggest's Etcher and unetbootin.....the forums mostly suggest rufus and unetbootin....while i was thinking of Universal usb installer😂
<IrcsomeBot> <Zeises> I feel so dumb now😅
<Quantos> Hey, is there a reason that my madcatz mouse doesn't work with KUbuntu 18.04?
<Quantos> Is there a driver somewhere for it?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @Quantos, if there is then open driver manager, wait for a while and you should get an option to install additional drivers. (tcan take some time)
<Quantos> That's hardly useful since as soon as the device is connected KDE has a seizure
 * Quantos goes back to the drawing board
 * Quantos wishes he could draw....
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> is that a fresh installation?, if yes then you could try reinstalling it but this time select "install proprieatary drivers" and keep your madcatz mouse connected
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> that might work
<Quantos> Naw, can't even install with the mouse in question connected
<Quantos> Even with a second mouse connected it disables the buttons on both
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> try installation only with keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> press tab to move between sections
<Quantos> Yeah, I did that first
<Quantos> No joy
<Quantos> I just found something that 'might' be a solution
<Quantos> It's six years old though and I'
<Quantos> m a little hesitant to try it
<Quantos> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528982&page=3
<Quantos> Does it look safe to try?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> yeah the poster is good
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> try it, nothing to lose
<Quantos> Okay
<Quantos> Thanks for looking
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/j7SfIoa1/file_10598.mp4
<Quantos> Trying to get a madcatz cyborg 7 mouse to work on KUbuntu 18.04
<Quantos> Tried https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528982&page=3
<Quantos> Is that file supposed to be empty?
<valorie> Quantos: we haven't used KDM for .... so many years
<valorie> SDDM
<valorie> and never do
<valorie> never do
<valorie> never
<valorie> sudo kate
<valorie> never, ever
<valorie> just edit the file and put in your sudo passw when prompted as you save it
<Quantos> Yeah, Okies, couldn't sudo kate anyway
<Quantos> It gave me an error and a kick in the behind
<Quantos> I've never seen that boot on my pc before
<Quantos> :P
<Quantos> Think it was steel toed
<emma_> hey valorie is ardesia not in the kubuntu repo?
<valorie> !info ardesia
<ubottu> Package ardesia does not exist in bionic
<valorie> evidently not, emma
<valorie> what is it?
<Mrokii> Where in kubuntu can I install or make sure that a proper nvidia-driver is used?
<emma> valorie: it is supposed to be software that lets you anontate your screen no matter what app you are in.  like microsoft ink
<emma> like no matter what app you are using you could draw on the screen if you get me
<emma> anything like that in kubuntu?
<emma> valorie: is kubuntu using X or wayland>
<valorie> emma: you can choose wayland if you have the wayland-session thing installed
<valorie> we don't provide it by default as it isn't really ready for the average user
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/909565/how-to-get-a-wayland-session-in-kubuntu
<valorie> it basically requires only one package: plasma-workspace-wayland
<emma> valorie: that's fine, that's good to know. I was hoping it is still X because that's what the software im finding uses.
<valorie> :-)
<emma> valorie: im looking for some software that will let you annotate/free draw on the screen in whatever app you are in.
<valorie> don't worry, X won't be switched off for a long, long time
<valorie> hmmm, don't know about anything like that
<valorie> so you'll have a choice for a long time as well
<valorie> the plasma devels are working very hard on wayland and have a policy that no patch is accepted if it doesn't work in wayland
<emma> hm i see.
<emma> Well if Wayland confirs no benefits then why switch
<valorie> it does confer many benefits
<valorie> hardly anyone is switching yet, but everyone is preparing for the future
<emma> I see
<valorie> it works much better with hidpi graphics for one
<valorie> and everyone is moving to that
<emma> !info gromit-mpx
<ubottu> gromit-mpx (source: gromit-mpx): GTK+ based tool to make annotations on screen with multiple pointers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 95 kB
<emma> oh no it is gtk+ based
<emma> wait it says it is in the kde store: https://store.kde.org/p/1129261/
<emma> does it seem odd that a gtk3 port is in the kde store?
<valorie> emma: kde store is the old KDE Look which also had Gnome Look and maybe others
<valorie> so all workable packages that the maintainers want there are there
<valorie> just as in ubuntu you can use anything in the archive
<valorie> !info gromit-mpx
<ubottu> gromit-mpx (source: gromit-mpx): GTK+ based tool to make annotations on screen with multiple pointers. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 95 kB
<valorie> it will bring in some gtk libraries, but if it works, who cares?
<emma> Yeah doesn't work anyway I guess
<emma> valorie: i guess compiz might have a screen-marker/annotate plugin but I don't think Kubuntu uses compiz does it?
<valorie> you can use compiz rather than kwin if you like
<valorie> I never have but I know some people who have
<valorie> you can use kwin in plain ubuntu as well, or in gnome/another distro
<emma> valorie: i know you keep saying you *can* do these things but *should* you? Arent you creating some sort of abomination by mixing and matching and diverging from the pure intentions of the original developers?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I say: keep good backups and use what you like in the way that works for you
<valorie> you can always reinstall quickly and easily
#kubuntu 2019-10-21
<OerHeks> i am sure the kernel driver will be improved, if possible
<OerHeks> but i think it stutters with youtube
<Vieira> allright, tanks for the support, i'll look for more information, i believe unfortunatly the 3rd generation is too old
<tomreyn> i don't think they target anything pre skylake now
<tomreyn> the others are still supported but dont get new features such as higher opengl version support
<roracle> "no new release found" is the console message i keep getting, is there a server problem?
<valorie> no
<valorie> upgrade has not yet been turned on
<valorie> perhaps this next week it will be
<valorie> roracle: ^^^
<valorie> that's up to the ubuntu release team, not us
<casual> Hello there
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello all
<roracle> @valorie thank you for the information.  i just saw a number of articles talking about the upgrade with all the ways to do it, just had the impression it was up and at 'em lol
<valorie> harder to check the upgrade path, and it's not like we can test and flip that switch for us alone
<valorie> it's got to be the same for the whole distro
<benjamin_> fuck you!Nivida
<kubuntu|93981> is it possible to update from kubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 yet?
<valorie> of course
<TomyWork> on kubuntu 14.04 i used to be able to write krunner plugins in python. that is no longer possible since the package for that ( https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/python-kde4 ) was discontinued some time between 16.04 and 18.04.
<TomyWork> I have 4 krunner plugins like that that I would like to use again. What should I do?
<RikMills> you might have to re-implement in c++
<TomyWork> strangely enough i find it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/amd64/python-kde4/4:4.14.2-0ubuntu8
<TomyWork> RikMills, i haven't quite given up yet
<RikMills> this is really not the place though. #kde-devel or #plasma would
<TomyWork> why?
<TomyWork> this seems to be an ubuntu package problem
<TomyWork> and Maintainer says "Kubuntu Developers"
<RikMills> you need to work out how to make it work with Qt5/KF5. that is KDE development stuff
<TomyWork> RikMills, is that a guess or do you know what you're talking about?
<RikMills> also that package was removed from bionic before it was released. the reason being it was obsolete and useless
<RikMills> TomyWork: I am a Kubuntu developer. as far as I know, python krunner scripting was depreciated. however, to be 100% sure I suggested you checkwith the upstream Plasma devs
<TomyWork> yeah i just googled that too, sorry if that sounded rude, but it wouldn't have been the first time someone told me something that sounded like they know it and it turned out to be a guess :)
<TomyWork> s/that/that you are a kubuntu developer/
<RikMills> Yeah, I *think* the only way to make a runner now is to write c++. If I am wrong, upstream plasma devs will know
<TomyWork> that would be unfortunate, i really liked that you could just write some python code, easily load it and reload it easily if you messed up. I'll try and contact them
<TomyWork> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<user|81284> I wanna upgrade my kubuntu 19.4 to 19.10. how can i proceed ?
<tomreyn> user|81284: wait a couple more days until it's supported
<tomreyn> user|81284: you can use "update-manager -c" or "do-release-upgrade -c" to check whether the upgrade is available
<user|81284> Thanks. I'm waiting....
<TomyWork> RikMills, fyi there is another way to write non-c++ runners: http://blog.davidedmundson.co.uk/blog/cross-process-runners/
<TomyWork> all hail mighty dbus
<RikMills> interesting. I guess it depends on whether the info you need is accessible by it
<TomyWork> the interface looks similar
<TomyWork> previously i had def match(self, context) and def run(self, context, match), now with this interface i'll have def Match(self, query) and def Run(self, matchId, actionId). I assume i'll get the information i need from that
<viewer|67> Hi - is anybody here?
<diogenes_> viewer|67, 1 op and 278 users.
<viewer|67> This is my first time here so please be patient with me...
<diogenes_> !patiecne | viewer|67
<viewer|67> I installed the new Kubuntu 19.10 from the live USB stick onto another USB stick - 128 GB - using my Macbook, following the tutorial on how to use the partition manager
<viewer|67> patience -.... sorry
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<viewer|67> the install went through and I thought I could use the option key on bootup to boot from the USB stick I installed kubuntu onto - but nothing happens'o
<viewer|67> I clicked to use the FAT32 500MB bootable partition to install the EFI into - but it seems to have written it onto my Mac HDD
<viewer|67> now my mac boots whith BRUB saying - no entries.... and no boot from the USB stick... any ideas on how to fix that?
<diogenes_> viewer|67, so what now? you can't boot your macos?
<viewer|67> I can only boot it when I press the option key which gives me 3 EFI entries - one MAC HDD - One Linux and the recovery HDD - but I can't boot into Kubuntu - and as I said - in standard boot mode it quits leaving me with a blank black screen saying missing GRUB entries..
<diogenes_> let's see if bot has anything about macs because i've never touched a mac and i doubt i will ever do.
<diogenes_> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<viewer|67> I already looked over that but couldn't find anything helpful...
<viewer|67> ohhh, there is some more info in your  link...
<viewer|67>  but this will take hours to find out .... ouch......
<viewer|67> well, thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gunavara> Hello, can anyone help me with some weird error when i try to rightclick create desktop shortcut on any icon from my kde menu? It says: "Could not create symlin /home/google-chrome.desktop. Please check permissions. I cannot create any shortcut on my desktop. Info: fresh Kubuntu 19.04, plasma version 5.15.4
<tomreyn> gunavara: i don't know the answer to your question. but... since you did a fresh install, wouldn't make more sense to install 19.10? 19.04 only got another 3 months of support.
<gunavara> I have no idea. Should i upgrade ?
<tomreyn> that's also an option, but if you'd not loose data i'd just do a fresh install of 19.10
<tomreyn> you know those release versions are actually release year + month? 2019 + 10 as in october
<tomreyn> and once you know that there are two releases each year, one in april and one in october, it gets pretty easy to tell when the next one will be ;)
<gunavara> oh! didn't know that, i'm coming from windows myself and i dont like gnome but this kde is pretty annoying to setup (or atleast for me)
<tomreyn> i haven't ued kde much during the past years, but recentely ran it in a VM and it looked good to me.
<gunavara> what kind of desktop do you prefer?
<tomreyn> but there are yet more flavours if you'd like to try something else
<tomreyn> i liked gnome2, but i'm starting to adjust to the gnome-shell.
<tomreyn> if you liked windows 7 better than 10, you might enjoy xubuntu and ubuntu-mate
<tomreyn> but... we're in #kubuntu here so i guess we should stay on this topic. ;)
<gunavara> yea i suppose, although i think i've found something cool. Thanks for your help tomreyn
<tomreyn> :) you're welcome
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Tomreyn: I received the first updates today on Kubuntu 19.10. It's all working now :)
<tomreyn> nice :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Today I had a problem with bitwig and compatibility with a 64bit VST hosted with wine and Airwave.. My pc freezed in the middle of a professional studio recording. I solved the problem using the 32bit version. This is the only vst that gave me this problem. Any suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @Franzpow this doesn't seem like a Kubuntu problem as such. Since you are doing recording and such, I would check out the #ubuntu-studo channels and see what they say
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> that is their speciality, and you can run the kubuntu desktop while also having the -studio functionality
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> sorry, do not know if they have a telegram chan paired with their IRC channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok I will check it out on IRC! Thanks
<enkeyz> hey! any plans on moving to 5.17 in 19.10?
<enkeyz> (finally native night mode implemented in 5.17)
<austin> owo
<IrcsomeBot> kabufidowesho195 was added by: kabufidowesho195
<IrcsomeBot> kucaegovugyrae4690 was added by: kucaegovugyrae4690
#kubuntu 2019-10-22
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> enkeyz: install the backports ppa: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> backports has 5.17
<enkeyz> Morning! Just made a fresh install of Kubuntu 19.10, and installed some snap packages(chromium, vscode), and after a reboot, all my snap packages disappeared from the Application Launcher
<enkeyz> (they still can be accessed from terminal tho)
<enkeyz> *SOLVED* by putting "emulate sh -c 'source /etc/profile.d/apps-bin-path.sh'" to /etc/zsh/zprofile
<enkeyz> I just wonder why I need hacks for using an other shell other than bash
<boingo-00> This is IRC, just text and nothing else
<airmen55> Hi people, ahich package / command should I use to get a list of wlan's to chose one to connect too.. up to now I have to robb a ethernt cable from another pc each time I want to access thee net from my new kubuntu 19.04 installation.. thanks in advance for any and every help on this theme.. (I am a 71yo who has been using the net sincce the days of arpanet accessed vie a tty als I.O. device..)
<airmen55> had a pause in linux use of nealy a decade.. btw soll ich lieber Deutsche hier verwenden?
<chrisrrrr> Hi. I just upgraded to Eoan, and there's is still digikam 5.9. Why is there no digikam 6.x?
<lordievader> !de | airmen55
<ubottu> airmen55: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> airmen55: Regarding your question, if you are running NetworkManager you should have an icon in your taskbar from which you can select wireless networks.
<IrcsomeBot> tcarrondo was added by: tcarrondo
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<chrisrrrr> Hey, so nobody knows what's going on with the digikam version that ships with eoan? Why it's not updated?
<BluesKaj> chrisrrrr,  does digikam work ?
<chrisrrrr> BluesKaj: yes, but there are bug fixes in the newer releases, not to mention new features
<chrisrrrr> In particular for a nasty bug in the editor
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> chrisrrrr, ^
<chrisrrr> It IS fixed, but not in 5.9
<enkeyz> Hey guys! Can somebody tell me, why snap apps(GTK) doesn't use themes that I set in KDE Settings for GTK apps? I'm using Kubuntu 19.10(Plasma 5.16.5)
<chrisrrr> It's been fixed since 6.0 or 6.1. The current version is 6.3
<chrisrrr> So is there no maintainer for digikam?
<oerheks1> chrisrrr, install the snap version?
<oerheks1> https://snapcraft.io/digikam
<BluesKaj> chrisrrr,  I don't know, but you can ask in #kubuntu-devel
<chrisrrr> Yeah, i wanted to avoid the snap version. Thanks for the hint. I'll ask there
<oerheks1> most maintainers switch to snaps/flatpack/appimage, so ..
<enkeyz> too bad theming snap apps with KDE is sucks
<enkeyz> Ubuntu 19.10 fully implemented snaps, you can use them without any issue, but in KDE you need to hack
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> ShanuDey was added by: ShanuDey
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @enkeyz, I hope that there will be a snap similar to the "gnome frequently used themes" snap for KDE.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have the same problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But I have to say that this is really minor.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> All in all. Snaps work great in Kubuntu 18.04!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Swift110, Good morning social Guru!
<ricardo_> kubuntu rulz
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> @Linuxophil, How r u
<enkeyz48> Yo! I dunno if anybody noticed it, but installing some apps from snap is broking the GTK themes
<enkeyz48> https://imgur.com/a/ApNY69F Both Postman and Robo 3T only using Arc theme's titlebar
<enkeyz48> Installing them from their website solves this issue
<enkeyz48> made a bug report also
<enkeyz48> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413331
<ubottu> KDE bug 413331 in gtk theme "Kubuntu 19.10 - installed snap packages missing GTK theme elements" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<enkeyz48> I dunno who's idea was this sandboxed app manager, but it's just awful
<enkeyz48> the whole Linux system is a big sandbox, why we need a sandbox in a sandbox
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Lol
<IrcsomeBot> Lazzari Irena was added by: Lazzari Irena
#kubuntu 2019-10-23
<dr`venom> I'm upgrading to Kubuntu 19.10. I got this  configuring grub-pc and I don't know what to pick. It says: A new version (/tmp/grub.zl5etoJx5W) of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but the version installed has been locally modified. What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub: Install the package maintainer's version, Keep the local version currently installed.
<dr`venom> I don't k now what to pick.
<tomreyn> dr`venom: does it not offer to show the differences?
<tomreyn> if it doesn't, you can compare yourself using    diff /etc/default/grub /tmp/grub.zl5etoJx5W     in a separate terminal window / tty / screen window
<dr`venom> yes
<dr`venom> I just wouldn't know what to look for in the differences
<dr`venom> If I keep the one I had, would my system still work?
<tomreyn> dr`venom: probably so, but i have not done an upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10, yet, so can't promise
<tomreyn> dr`venom: feel free to share the differences:    diff -u /etc/default/grub /tmp/grub.zl5etoJx5W | nc termbin.com 9999
<dr`venom> No problem, if it breaks i'll try that grub repair program or do a clean install. Thank you. I looked at the differences but it was over my head. I'm new at all this stuff.
<mariano> Update went fine, but one issue. Whenever I open writer or libreoffice, the document recovery dialog box opens up. It shows an untitled document 1, whether I chose to start the recover or discard it, libreoffice crashes.
<IrcsomeBot> Vibs1 was added by: Vibs1
<IrcsomeBot> shafipsufi was added by: shafipsufi
<IrcsomeBot> <shafipsufi> Hey, … Can anyone help regarding partition while installing Kubuntu without losing existing data
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<enkeyz> Just want to thank Kubuntu team making this Linux distro, and just want to say, I'm moving to Manjaro, because making snap as package manager is a big no no for me
<enkeyz> o7
<enkeyz> just an example: today installing VSCode from snap taken 8minutes, but installing it on Manjaro with pacman taken about 20 seconds
<nigthelf7> hello everyone
<nigthelf7> I do not know if you suffered the same issue but the battery remaining time in Kubuntu 19.10 does not refresh itself
<nigthelf7> it always show the same remaining time
<diogenes_> nigthelf7, do you have upower installed?
<nigthelf7> yes
<nigthelf7> upower -d show the right time
<diogenes_> is upower.service runming?
<nigthelf7> https://pastebin.com/KJpDjtEA
<nigthelf7> yes
<nigthelf7> and I see the messages of the battery with dbus-monitor --system sender=org.freedesktop.UPower
<nigthelf7> it is weird
<nigthelf7> I think it just get it from the bootup process
<nigthelf7> right now it has 15 minutes left and the percentage is 94%...
<diogenes_> nigthelf7, what is you systemctl restart upower
<nigthelf7> but the weirdest part is that the percentage of the battery is getting it right
<nigthelf7> I already did it the restart part
<nigthelf7> it is not working either
<nigthelf7> :-(
<nigthelf7> this what I get from dbus:dict entry(
<nigthelf7>          string "TimeToEmpty"
<nigthelf7>          variant             int64 39225
<nigthelf7>       )
<nigthelf7> this what I get from dbus: https://pastebin.com/3fZetm0b
<nigthelf7> maybe you have different messages and that is why is working for you
<nigthelf7> I do not know
<nigthelf7> I have opened a bug in ubuntu site
<nigthelf7> I do not see a place to do it for kubuntu
<Linneris> Greetings!
<Linneris> I just updated from Kubuntu 19.04 to 19.10, and font rendering in Qt applications (including KDE) has become noticeably worse. The fonts look thinner and gaps between glyphs are inconsistent.
<Linneris> GTK applications look fine. Any ideas?
<Ilgaz> Hello all, back to Kubuntu finally. One issue here. GDK_BACKEND=wayland thing to enable Firefox wayland fails, strange thing is it works under ubuntu 19.10
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @BluesKaj, Howdy BluesKaj!
<IrcsomeBot> emanuel_lima was added by: emanuel_lima
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> I have a question: how unstable Kubuntu becomes after updating Plasma through the backports PPA? Does anyone have experience on this?
<BluesKaj> hey Linuxophil
<BluesKaj> emanuel_lima , which kubuntu release?
<BluesKaj> backports are normally not a ppa nowadays, they're a part of the default sources, which may or may not be commented
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @emanuel_lima, I use Kubuntu 18.04 with backports since its release. It is super stable.
<BluesKaj> I don't think you'll have any stability problems with 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @emanuel_lima, However, backports with 18.04 stay with the LTS Plasma 5.12 and its point releases.
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> @BluesKaj, I have Kubuntu Eoan and was thinking about upgrading to plasma 5.17.1
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @emanuel_lima, For 19.04 and 19.10 you will get new Plasma releases and thus the bugs that come with it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @emanuel_lima, Maybe wait for 5.17.2 before upgrading. Then you should be fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> @BluesKaj, It says it is a PPA here  … https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> @Linuxophil, Good advice
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @emanuel_lima, I have long wanted a "stability ppa" that only includes the later point releases of a new Plasma version. Like skipping 5.17.1, 5.17.2 and 5.17.3. Just make the user upgrade from the last version of Plasma 5.16 to a mature 5.17.4 or similar.
<BluesKaj> emanuel_lima, then if you want stability don
<BluesKaj> don't use ppas
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Will the backports PPA continue to receive new plasma versions indefinitely or just 5.17 point releases?
<BluesKaj> maybe ask the devs
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Thanks :)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @emanuel_lima, It should get Plasma 5.18 when that goes into the 20.04 development release.
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> @RikMills, Right 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> For what it's worth I have used backports on 18.04, 18.10, and 19.04 and never had any stability issues. The random app might crash but the shell never has nor has it frozen. I think that has as much to do with Plasma releases being generally high quality as it does with Ubuntu's base. Also not saying that is everyone's experience or that you'd want to do the same. Keep in mind you can roll back from backports to stock if something
<IrcsomeBot> goes awry.
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> How would I rollback?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ppa-purge
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/eoan/man1/ppa-purge.1.html
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Right, so I only have to remove the ppa, and the packages rollback automatically?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> the ppa-purge command downgrades all the packages from the ppa to the version from the main archive, then disables ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> Nice. Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> So for example here, this would do the job … ```sudo ppa-purge kubuntu-ppa/backports```
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> oh, and 'ppa-purge' is a package you need to install 1st
<IrcsomeBot> <emanuel_lima> 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> Volker Fratzscher was added by: Volker Fratzscher
<denza242> how easy is it to move a partition over to another drive? What i'd like to do in my new laptop, is get a new ssd, and transfer my linux partition onto it, as currently, i have both my windows partition and linux partition on the same ssd
<denza242> the end goal is that windows is on one drive, while kubuntu is on the other
<oerheks> dd the partition, reinstall grub with the right new UUID..
<oerheks> not worth the trouble with allignment and such , i would go for fresh install
<Ilgaz> does anyone use Firefox in wayland mode on 19.10? Here it fails to launch
<Ilgaz> on normal Ubuntu 19.10 it works. Strange
<denza242> under kwin?
<Ilgaz> Yes I am using kde, in wayland mode. Intel gfx.
<Ilgaz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y8C3s2F4JB/
<Ilgaz> I know I can't expect too much from Firefox on wayland but working on ubuntu and not working on kubuntu, I thought I should report it
<denza242> might be a kwin thing
<denza242> hmm
<Ilgaz> Oh yes on Ubuntu, gnome-wayland was running
<Ilgaz> Hey perhaps I am missing stuff to make gtk apps work on wayland
<denza242> i'm no expert on the matter btw, so take what i say with a grain of salt. I'm looking stuff up
<Ilgaz> I better find a similar bug report or create my own. Wayland users would want Firefox in wayland mode. Especially people with 4K displays etc
<denza242> yeah
<oerheks> try GDK_BACKEND=wayland ./firefox
<oerheks> known issue: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1551664
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1551664 in Widget: Gtk "[Wayland] Developer Edition crashes on startup, nightly working fine" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Ilgaz> Weirdest thing ever, solution is on youtube? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xIvppquqco
<Ilgaz> oerheks: will try now
<Ilgaz> no difference. If it wasn't kubuntu, I wouldn't say a word since I am tired of being lectured about how wayland isn't needed, hardware acceleration is needless etc
<Ilgaz> It seems KDE guys really take such stuff serious
<oerheks> some older bugreports talk abou --no-remote when you get the error ff is already ruinning, ff 67 or so
<oerheks> kubuntu and wayland.. hmm
<Ilgaz> oerheks: KDE devs are very eager to support, even at one point people misunderstood the enthuiasm and thought KDE is dropping X11 lol
<Ilgaz> Oh it works great under X11, I am just on Intel gfx 5500 here, I need every possible acceleration for battery life
<Ilgaz> aha oerheks firefox nightly produced the same message
<Ilgaz> dbus thing
<Ilgaz> OK when you add that argument, it doesn't core dump stating dbus. It just says can't open display
<Ilgaz> The browser I truly like is Konqueror btw, it is just sites not caring about it
<bprompt> Ilgaz:  is not that site do not care about Konqueror, is that Konqueror is deprecated and standards are changing quite a bit, btw I do use Konqueror, as a File Manager, as a file manager is terrific
<Ilgaz> well at least I learned firefox enables gpu process and webrender even on Intel/Linux in firefox 71
<IrcsomeBot> Brosseau CHRISTOPH was added by: Brosseau CHRISTOPH
<leonardo_> Sistema operacional: Kubuntu 19.10  ----    Versão do KDE Plasma: 5.17.1
<leonardo_> I cant save "auto login" in user configuration tab.
<leonardo_> I had to edit the login file with kate notepad to change auto login.
<leonardo_> Anyone has this issue? Is a known bug?
<RikMills> leonardo_: Yeah, I see the same thing in KDE Neon, so not a Kubuntu specific bug
#kubuntu 2019-10-24
<leonardo_> OK, thanks!
<RikMills> leonardo_: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=413377
<ubottu> KDE bug 413377 in kcontrol module "Setting auto-login for a user does not change config files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<RikMills> Just reported it
<IrcsomeBot> lanthier NEGRO was added by: lanthier NEGRO
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<airmen55> Hi - with kubuntu 10,10 in the top right "system menu" - there is no "wifi not connected!?" How to start thr normal route to connect to wifi?
<airmen55> e e e correction ..with kubuntu 19.10..
<airmen55> it would be real cool if some kind kubuntu nerd/geek/user could help this war disabled air force vetersn (71yo) get the above problem fixed..
<airmen55> - before it is "too late!" ;=)
<airmen55>  I have of course found this a week+ ago but..see above problem :- https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-hidden.html.en
<airmen55> I find it difficult to understand how come there are no respnses here at 08:02 on a Thursday morning <berlin time.<
<airmen55> can some kind soul at least explain what I am doing wrong - to have NO !! response?
<HOUNDDOG71> Hi - with kubuntu 19,10 in the top right "system menu" - there is no "wifi not connected!?" How to start thr normal route to connect to wifi?
<HoundDog7136> How come no responses or any sort of dialogue?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> IRC rule #1 be patient
<hitman__> hello
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> icodelife was added by: icodelife
<IrcsomeBot> <icodelife> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <icodelife> im on kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <icodelife> my screen flickers after it wake up from sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <icodelife> or logout sometimes
<IrcsomeBot> <icodelife> dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/H9zTP3Q5tM/
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm fighting with a problem for several days now...I have a usb3 disk and when I connect it, this is what I get https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M7PFRJ7XCx/
<Ilgaz> It looks like cable or port issue
<Ilgaz> Do you have spare ports or better, cables?
<Ilgaz> I had a nightmare with 4 problematic USB cables until I went out and bought a new one.
<icodelife> hi
<Ilgaz> hi
<icodelife> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/524feb4ada03d74761de5368c38750fc/pasted.txt
<icodelife> lol
<Ilgaz> Web is full of wayland bugs, completely confused where to report kubuntu+firefox wayland
<icodelife> i installed kubuntu 19.10 and im experiencing screen flickering/blinking
<icodelife> it usually occurs when laptop goes in sleep or logout
<Ilgaz> Which gfx card do you have? even if integrated?
<icodelife> its AMD Vega 8 x Nvidia GTX 1650
<icodelife> output of inxi : https://del.dog/inxifxx
<Ilgaz> Oh dual gfx, sorry just an integrated Intel here. However, I see there is an issue with amd/ati
<icodelife> yeah
<icodelife> ive been experiencing the same issue with couple of distros ive tried
<Ilgaz> perhaps it gets into action with generic gfx support without driver after waking up from sleep.
<Ilgaz> e.g. "generic vga card" on Windows like
<icodelife> ohh
<icodelife> if  flickers starts what i do is either put it on sleep and wake up or logout login
<icodelife> this fixes it
<Ilgaz> That is a guess only. I have chosen this Intel HD5500 crap equipped HP mostly because of nightmare I lived with dual gfx on Lenovo
<icodelife> but this isnt a proper solution
<m_tadeu> Ilgaz: changed the usb enclosure and the cable....same result
<Ilgaz> Ubuntu third party drivers app doesn't suggest a driver etc icodelife?
<Ilgaz> Ubuntu third party drivers app doesn't suggest a driver etc icodelife?
<icodelife90> it does
<icodelife90> it suggests nvidia-440
<icodelife90> i installed that
<icodelife90> check output of inxi ive sent
<icodelife90> but nvidia gets unloaded and amd gpu drives display
<Ilgaz> OK there are indeed some horrific bugs in KDE-wayland :-) E.g. K menu didn't work lol
<denza242> can i use f2fs for a boot partition
<Ilgaz> anyone from kde around? There is a very easily reproducable bug in kde under wayland, "kickoff menu" disappears if plasma-wayland enabled
<Ilgaz> I remember there was a bug reporting app in kde, now I can't find it.
<trakinas> Ilgaz: check if this bug is already reported on their systems.
<trakinas> https://bugs.kde.org/
<Ilgaz> OK, I did it already. I am not sure what "start menu" is called on KDE? kickoff menu?
<cybercrypto> Hi there, any guesses on when kubuntu will merge zfs install option into the iso image?
<Ilgaz> hplip is a complete mess on kubuntu 19.10 :-( too many missing dependencies
<Ilgaz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bv6WtMRFFq/
<valorie> cybercrypto: we'll be testing it this round for possible release with 20.04
<valorie> keeping in mind that 20.04 is an LTS, so we have to have very good confidence in it to allow it
<Ilgaz> I am building hplip from source now, hopefully it doesn't mess up things
<Ilgaz> no hp user provided feedback I think, I didn't run hardcore things like debfoster and I am missing like every dependency of hplip
<valorie> !hplip
<Ilgaz> It is "hp printer&scanner support" software
<valorie> Ilgaz: if you get no help here about hplip (I have none to offer) you might try #ubuntu
<valorie> it's much larger
<Ilgaz> It wasn't too bright on "ubuntu" but on kubuntu it is a disaster
<Ilgaz> valorie: really mysterious thing is, I thought kubuntu and ubuntu share same packages for such things
<valorie> we do, which is why I suggested #ubuntu
<valorie> we provide KDE packaging and not the underlying system usually
<valorie> except Qt
<cybercrypto> valorie: thanks. I see that xubuntu kept the zfs option merged into the iso 19.10.. they are the only one that kept (even Ubuntu Gnome unmerged it).
<valorie> Ubuntu is a large effort with lots of paid professional support, whereas we are a small all-volunteer team
<valorie> xubuntu team might have had the time and interest to do lots of testing
<Ilgaz> on Ubuntu I used it, except the obvious its status icon not working on gnome3, it was fine. I am surprised now
<valorie> we did not
<Ilgaz> sorry valorie, I thought I better report it fast on irc
<valorie> we don't offer things we've not tested
<valorie> np
<Ilgaz> as I had urgent printing to do, I source built it now I can't report breakage either
<valorie> users testing and reporting is great!
<valorie> but IRC is no bug tracker
<valorie> :-)
<Ilgaz> I will report a wayland bug but kde is gigantic, don't know the component which does the "K menu" thing. I better do tomorrow, bbl
<cybercrypto> valorie: Correct. I read the same about other flavours. They are aiming to have zfs install option tested and ready to go for 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Alexia VITALE> (Photo, 800x406) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kK3iSk2a/file_19341.jpg 📝  9.99%ЕTH dailу рауmеnts guаrantееd🏦 Gеt Yоur рrofit 9.99%Per-Dау💵 - 100% Аsset-Baсked Guаrаntее🏦 💯
<valorie> blocked
<trakinas> I will stick with 18.04 until it is not supported anymore. I'm not a youngling anymore who has the time and energy to spend whole saturdays configuring their machine *AND* going out at night.
<trakinas> How sundelly our youth goes.... (but I digress)
<trakinas> On another note, the only thing I'm not sure how to make it to work as I want to: my login screen has a different theme from my lock screen, but I don't recall changing any of them.
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> trakinas:  what was your original question or inquiry anyway?
<trakinas> bprompt: none. I really don't mind it - I see it once every week (when I shutdown my laptop). It is just odd.  Thanks anyway. =)
<bprompt> hmmm see what every week?
<trakinas> bprompt: My login screen (SDDM) has a whitish background screen, where I can barely read the login fields. However, when locking my screen, everything is fine and the default lockscreen is loaded (with wallpaper, good contrast).
<trakinas> Since I only shutdown my work computer on the weekends, I only see it once on mondays. So, it really nothing that distracts me or annoys me.
<user|76953> ERROR GRUB INSTALL
<bprompt> trakinas:  I'd assume it may just be videocard drivers, check if there is any alternative to the one you're using
<bprompt> trakinas:  some video drivers semi-work for some system, but may run in compatibilities issues with the hardware, a good example will be mine, kubuntu runs smooth here, but I had an issue with Libreoffice crashing the hell everytime almost, well, it turned out that the video driver loaded by default on this Intel chipset worked for everything else BUT Libreoffice works better with an xserver-xorg-vide-intel driver, so I installed that, and every works,
<bprompt> no more crashing on Libreoffice, and everything else works with that driver just the same
<iscshl> hi
<bprompt> allo iscshl
<iscshl> hi I have a problem
<iscshl> I need help
<iscshl> Well I use Kubuntu in my laptop DELL, everithing is Ok KDE and my computer work very fine, but I've bought a Samsung Screen, When I connect my new Screen my computer is slow
<iscshl> I usually use docker, angular or react CLI
<iscshl> I don't want to change my KDE
<iscshl> hi
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> iscshl:  dunno that one, all I can think of is check the running services in something like "ksysguard", to see which one might be bogging down the system, and unnecessarily triggering on the video-out process
<iscshl> bpromopt: It's completely strange, the readings are the same when I connect the monitor and when I don't.
<bprompt> iscshl:  well, can't be power, it has to be some daemon
<iscshl> Do you use Kubuntu?
<bprompt> yeap, 16.04
<bprompt> I've used KDE even way back in Mandrake 7.0 =)
<bprompt> many of the apps I use are KDE-based, reason why, not all, but a good chunk, and some are QT-based as well
<bprompt> and kubuntu comes with both by default :)
<iscshl> do you think that KDE and KDE apps are lighter than mate DE
<iscshl> ?
<bprompt> I don't use them because they're lighter, just more efficient at some tasks, I don't mind the overhead so long the works is done well
<bprompt> I mean, a lighttools is great only if it can firstly be efficient, if it's just light and cumbersome, then it won't get much mileage
<bprompt> s/can/can be/
<iscshl> Really I don't want to stop using kde
<iscshl> but I need to work xD
<bprompt> iscshl:  well, I use KDE, I don't use Kwin though, I use LXQT
<bprompt> same is true back in Mandrake, I even ran KDE apps in Gnome window manager =)
<iscshl> bprompt:  Ok thanks for you support
#kubuntu 2019-10-25
<IrcsomeBot> igorrumiha was added by: igorrumiha
<anacron11> help
<anacron11> Anyone from Kenya
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> No
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<R13ose> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <kabufidowesho195> 💰 9.99%ЕTH dаily рауments guarаnteеd Get Your profit 9.99%Реr-Dаy- 100% Аsset-Baсkеd Guarantее 🔥
<Unit193> \o/
<Linneris> Hello!
<Linneris> After an update from 19.04 from 19.10, Chrome now uses the monochrome X cursor theme rather than the Breeze one. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Linneris> I checked ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini and it's correct, GTK applications and Firefox show the correct cursors
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I love the new Kubuntu 19.10!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It displayed in a perfect scaling immediately after install on my 4K 27" screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Even though I have not set a scaling factor!
<DrZero> That's with 5.17 backport?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> No. Just stock 19.10 + current updates.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The scaling factor seems to be 1 when I look it up though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The only thing that is not well scaled is the elements of firefox.
<DrZero> nice
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I just wonder why the insides of firefox are not scaled. Does anyone know an explanation?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I can make them scale if I set a scaling factor using the settings of Plasma.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I will activate the backports now. Curious about 5.17...
<eemaster5[m]> Hello everyone
<eemaster5[m]> Is there an option to disable the sliding animation when switching between the five different tabs in the startup menu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @eemaster5[m], I don't know of any. But a right click onto the startup menu button lets you choose alternatives.
<IrcsomeBot> <Tatt2ed> So, my update from 19.04 to 19.10 didn't go so good, I am pretty sure it was my current configuration being messy. Question,  if I do a reinstall wiping root, while home is on a separate drive, will my current desktop config be over written? I know some is saved in ~/.config, just hate to loose all of that as well
<swift110> sup
<amrit> Hi
<hashrack> good morning all
<valorie> @tatt2ed - save your old config file as config-old or so
<valorie> and then move back in the parts you don't want to redo
<valorie> I do that with application rc files and such
<valorie> they are just text files
#kubuntu 2019-10-26
<fractal815> I update to Kubuntu 19.10 about a week ago.   Today after the machine suspended because it was not plugged in, it would not boot.   I was forced to choose an older version from Grub,    Currently the  "about" screens shows I have Kubuntu 19.10 but my kernel version is 5.0.0-32-generic.    I thought 19.10 upgrade kernel to 5.3.x.     I have conducte
<fractal815> d apt update / upgrade / dist-upgrade etc.   Thoughts?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> was 5.0.0-32 manually installed?
<fractal815> no....I believe it's been laying around from a previous version
<tomreyn> fractal815: if you like, we can have a closer look together?
<tomreyn> if so, please start by running this (does not make any changes, just gathers info): sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> it'll post the output of some apt commands to termbin.com,a pastebin-like site
<IrcsomeBot> <Volker Fratzscher> Sind Hier Auch Deutsche?
<fractal815> Done
<tomreyn> fractal815: please post the url it returned
<tomreyn> Volker Fratzscher: eher in #ubuntu-de und ggf. auch in #kubuntu-de
<tomreyn> fractal815: if it didn't return a url, please check your systesm' network connectivity and run it again
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/z8gw
<tomreyn> fractal815: i've never seen archive.canonical.com used, is this an official ubuntu mirror?
<tomreyn> oh actually that's the partner repository, i've certainly seen that before
<tomreyn> fractal815: so now:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> fractal815: still around?
<tomreyn> please say "tomreyn" if you'll return within the next 10 minutes, otherwise i may be gone.
<tomreyn> good chat!
<fractal815> tomreyn
<tomreyn> fractal815: oh hi
<tomreyn> what happened there?
<fractal815> Sorry....closed the wrong tab
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> fractal815: so now:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/f50f
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/f50f
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/f50f
<tomreyn> once is usually enough, but thanks
<fractal815> yes that pasted strangely
<tomreyn> okay, indeed the 5.0 kernel is running. is the right one installed, though?  dpkg -l linux-* | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> fractal815: are you typing these commands into the computer actually? or are you able to copy + paste? if you cannot copy and paste, should we try to make this possible first of all?
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/hisy
<fractal815> copy and paste
<tomreyn> so c&p works, i take it
<fractal815> indeed
<tomreyn> you need to    sudo apt install linux-generic
<fractal815> ok .. i'll do it now
<tomreyn> once that's done, with all the dependencies, please post this again:   dpkg -l linux-* | nc termbin.com 9999
<fractal815> got it
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/5x1m
<tomreyn> okay, let's see if we can get those residual packages removed easily (just testing for now):   dpkg --list | grep '^rc' | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs sudo apt --simulate --purge --yes remove
<tomreyn> okay, let's see if we can get those residual packages removed easily (just testing for now):   dpkg --list | grep '^rc' | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs sudo apt --simulate --purge --yes remove 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> ^ the latter actually
<tomreyn> oh wait no that also doesnt work
<tomreyn> okay, let's see if we can get those residual packages removed easily (just testing for now):   dpkg --list | grep '^rc' | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs -i '{}' sudo apt --simulate --purge --yes remove '{}' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this one
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/vkdl
<tomreyn> i failed, once more:   dpkg --list | grep '^rc' | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs -I '{}' sudo apt --simulate --purge --yes remove '{}' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/rryv
<tomreyn> better but not good, yet, try this:  dpkg --list | grep '^rc' | cut -d ' ' -f 3 | xargs echo | xargs -I '{}' sudo apt --simulate --purge --yes remove '{}' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> fractal815: ^
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/t7dk
<tomreyn> fractal815:   sudo apt-mark auto linux*5.0.0-*
<fractal815> done
<tomreyn> okay, you can just reboot to the new kernel now, we'll do the rest later.
<fractal815> ok rebooting
<tomreyn> fractal815:     cat /proc/version    returns your running kernel version
<fractal815> Linux version 5.3.0-19-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-053) (gcc version 9.2.1 20191008 (Ubuntu 9.2.1-9ubuntu2)) #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 18 09:04:39 UTC 2019
<fractal815> looks good
<tomreyn> fractal815: sudo apt-get --simulate purge 'linux-*-4.*' 'linux-*-5.0*' 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> now we just need to clean up
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/f0hyy
<tomreyn> fractal815: sudo apt-get -y purge 'linux-*-4.*' 'linux-*-5.0*'
<tomreyn> fractal815: sudo apt-get -y --simulate --purge autoremove 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> both of these please
<fractal815> https://termbin.com/eh88
<tomreyn> fractal815: so the kernel things are done. but you still have some residual configuration file of formerly installed packages around:   dpkg -l | grep ^r
<tomreyn> this will be a longer list
<fractal815> are these all no longer used or are they being used by the software I am currently running?
<tomreyn> they are no longer used. but maybe you want to install them again, and start with your old configurations. that's why they're still there.
<tomreyn> personally i like to purge all of those
<tomreyn> but, maybe especially on servers, you could run into a situation where you'd want to retain those old configurations temporarily
<tomreyn> so that's why it exists, i guess
<fractal815> I'll hang on to them until I get everything working again.   Especially nextcloud
<tomreyn> right, this can also affect data of server processes. for exmaple, if this was a webserver or database, purging those packages would also delete your webserver configuration and even your databases
<tomreyn> (for databases it should prompt, though)
<fractal815> Ok that was a great help and I much appreciate it.   Thanks !
<tomreyn> so we're done, unless you want to remove those 'rc' linux* packages you had seen previously
<tomreyn> those https://termbin.com/5x1m
<tomreyn> for your convenience, here's a short list of all those packages you only have configurations left of:   dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs echo
<fractal815> So are those rc release candidate packages?
<tomreyn> you could pass those to apt purge
<tomreyn> no, the r and c are separate. "man dpkg-query" explains them
<fractal815> ok...I'll read up on that.
<fractal815> Thanks much
<tomreyn> r stands for "(this package should be kep in state) removed", c stands for "(this package has) Config-files (left)"
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller taking notes on tomreyn's excellent instructions and commandline foo...
<IrcsomeBot> Piotr Białek was added by: Piotr Białek
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Volker Fratzscher, Ja.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<eemaster5[m]> Linuxophil, thanks, that helps me a lot!
<eemaster5[m]> I like that one can choose alternative startup menues
<user|99485> I have a bootable version of kubuntu that isn't recognizing my second monitor connected to my mac mini via HDMI
<IrcsomeBot> <lanthier NEGRO> (Photo, 1414x670) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CaC0J0PD/file_19377.jpg ➡️ topclick.host/kxaxat …  ⏩  Mаke eаrn 10.55% P-Dаy evеrmоrе without limits.
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @lanthier NEGRO, @admin
<gabriel> wassup guys
<me> Hi,
<Guest77876> I've just recovered after hiroshima caused by installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics which removed ( among many other xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-18.04 ) which left me without keyboard in X and somehow managed to even mess up sddm. Question: how can I install synaptics without entering the world of pain?
<Guest77876> Nvm, looks like I've installed the wrong package ( xserver-xorg-input-synaptics is ok ).
<Guest77876> ( bad suggestions of the internet )
<IrcsomeBot> mcdowell COSIMO was added by: mcdowell COSIMO
#kubuntu 2019-10-27
<ScottyK> Greetings! Trying to install 19.10 on my vostro 5370 laptop that came preloaded with windows 10. Have the kubuntu iso on a flashdrive. when I disable secure boot and restart, I select the "uefi sandisk partion 1" to load. Upon installing Kubuntu, it can't "see" the internal SSD. suggestions?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I suspect you need to change bios to ACHI which will require a window re-install.  But ensure to search the net to verify....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you don't care about windows, then just switch and install.  Windows install are not too bad these days...  it's the updates that get my goat.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<gonssal> Hi there. Just upgraded to 19.10 and now Akonadi won't start, so I can't use kmail. The error is: error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1001/akonadi/default/mysql.socket' (2)'
<gonssal> Tried disabling apparmor and some other things, no help
<gonssal> Ah, and the socket file doesn't exist, but I haven't been able to find where it is created
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<keithzg-M> Huh, surprised that *buntu 19.10 still isn't pushed as an update via update-manager yet. Although maybe I'm just not remembering the normal delay since I usually just impatiently upgrade before even the actual release date on any system I'm not sticking to the LTS on, heh.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> 19.10 update broke the windows boot with grub. Installing refind "fixes" the issue.
<krise> Hi, my keyboard backlight stopped work for some time ago. How can i fix this. Samsung chronos 7
<krise> and also all the Fn keys dond work
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Peter N. Hunter was added by: Peter N. Hunter
<gonssal> Hi there. Just upgraded to 19.10 and now Akonadi won't start, so I can't use kmail. The error is: error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/run/user/1001/akonadi/default/mysql.socket' (2)'
<gonssal> Tried disabling apparmor and some other things to no avail. The socket file doesn't exist, but I haven't been able to find where it is created.
<gonssal> Pls halp :(
<BluesKaj> gonssal,  I don't use kmail so unless someone else answers i suggest you ask in #kde chat.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @gonssal, It does not work for me as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Simpley does not receive email even if account seems properly set up. Let's hope that this will be fixed until 20.04. Until then tried and true thunderbird will do the job nicely.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Guys, what do you use under Plasma to have a look at system component temperaturs? psensor is GTK, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install lm-sensors xsensors
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If you want fan control add fancontrol to the list....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> once install, check your sensor list: sudo sensors-detect
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I restore default plasma settings
<RonaldsMazitis> my pc struggles to start plasma 4 mins
<RonaldsMazitis> I have kubuntu 16.04 on other partition and it comes with kde plasma 4 instead of 5
<RonaldsMazitis> it does good job
<RonaldsMazitis> but plasma 5 is so slow on my kubuntu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RonaldsMazitis, That is surprizing! Plasma 5.12 on Kubuntu 18.04 should be leaner and faster than KDE 4.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RonaldsMazitis, Is a reinstall a possibility? That's by far the cleanest option.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Or even try 19.10 with plasma 5.16. Superfast!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @DarinMiller, Thx!
<spirithawk> please help I was trying to track downi am running kubuntu 28.04 lts I made a stupid mistake please help I was trying to trackdown an weeror uninstalled application lancher I think its called from discover I rebooted and I got a message said plasma cant load contact your distribution I have a black screen on my laptop can you guide me so I can get
<spirithawk> a command prompt and on fixing my mistake from the comans prompt please
<spirithawk> the word comans  prompt should be com and prompt
<bprompt> kubuntu 28.04? man! you're ahead of everyone else, congrats!
<spirithawk> https://forum.kde.org/search.php?sid=5be01f356e85226dc79f8efa6ff75bb0 this site found on google no help for problem
<spirithawk> https://forum.kde.org/search.php?sid=5be01f356e85226dc79f8efa6ff75bb0
<spirithawk> site google said to check
<glenz> Hello
<glenz> Hey
<glenz> Anyone on?
<IrcsomeBot> VAN WIJK hovinen was added by: VAN WIJK hovinen
<isthis4real57468> has anyone gotten livepatch working with kubuntu
<oerheks> on LTS only,  https://snapcraft.io/install/canonical-livepatch/kde-neon
<swift110> hey
